# PTE-A Exam



## Srilatha

Hi,

Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.

Have anyone of you appeared this exam?

Thanks, 
Srilatha


----------



## Mats8

The date is yet to be confirmed .Though the proposed plan is in November

Thx


----------



## ven343

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


yes appeared PTE academic exam, and got sufficient score..
DIBP acepted PTE ACADEMIC AND TOEFL EXAMS ALTERNATIVE OF IELTS from 23 rd nov 2014.


----------



## chrisgeitz

Routine your analyze up to twenty-four time in enhance, sit a single three-hour analyze period and get your outcomes within five working days.


----------



## ILY

ven343 said:


> yes appeared PTE academic exam, and got sufficient score..
> DIBP acepted PTE ACADEMIC AND TOEFL EXAMS ALTERNATIVE OF IELTS from 23 rd nov 2014.


ven343 How was your experience with PTE. Can you please explain your preparation strategy and it difficulty level compared to IELTS GT.


----------



## hanapot

Does Pearson PTE Academic offers rescoring


----------



## JBY

Very interesting thanks for sharing. It's good to know future migrants will have more options other than IELTS.


----------



## sunnyrao

Hi Guys,
I have taken PTE Exam twice,but I am not getting the required score in reading section.In First attempt i got 59 and in second attempt 55.Please do advise on strategies to be followed for getting the required score.


----------



## akrish

how much do you need? pte is the easiest exam ever. everyone here is achieving impressive scores


----------



## sunnyrao

I need 65 in reading section.


----------



## aarif

*PTE A Exam Experience & Result*

Friends,

In this thread, you can share experience of
PTE A Exam and results.

Your valuable tips and feedback will be highly ly appreciated.


----------



## sunnyrao

Hi Guys,
Please do advice me on the strategies to be followed in reading section.


----------



## sweetmann27

Hi, Same here as reading section is purely a hint based and even other section also.I find it very much confusing at some point.

Anways i am following PearsonELT.com....Good tips here


----------



## sunnyrao

Any one who has got more than 65 points in reading section in the PTE exam can post there strategies,which will be of much help to me.


----------



## vibhors

Hi guys, I've attempted IELTS twice and scored 7.5 above in reading, listening and speaking, but I could only score 6.5 in writing on both occasions. Now I am planning to attempt PTE. While preparing for PTE, I find it very different from IELTS pattern and therefore I am also looking for strategies/preparation material/tricks & tips to get 65 in each PTE module.

Please help !


----------



## nihal_dude

*PTE Academic scores*

Hi all guys out der,

Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.

I received my score card yesterday.

Below are the scores.

Communicative Skills

Listening - 83
Reading - 90
Speaking - 86
Writing - 86

Enabling Skills

Grammar - 85
Oral Fluency - 86
Pronunciation - 70
Spelling - 79
Vocabulary - 67
Written Discourse - 53

To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?

Pls help me to understand this score.

Thanks in advance. !!!


----------



## sunnyrao

Hi, 
Can you please suggest strategies for reading section you have followed to achieve such scores?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nihal_dude

sunnyrao said:


> Hi,
> Can you please suggest strategies for reading section you have followed to achieve such scores?
> Thank you in advance.


Practice man !!!

Check in youtube videos for understanding the each question format and what you need to do to score well.


----------



## nikdh

They check only Communicative Skills. You fall in 8 bands/ superior English category (each 79+) and will get 20 points for 189 category.


----------



## jigarpatel

Very Nice Score Nihal,

I am also planning to take PTE - A. Can you please share some advice on how to get good score like you?
Specifically, I find difficulties in Speaking - Repeat sentence, Describe Image/Graph, Retell lecture.

Can you please explain me how can I improve in above areas?

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## thomasvo

nikdh said:


> They check only Communicative Skills. You fall in 8 bands/ superior English category (each 79+) and will get 20 points for 189 category.


That is correct.


----------



## Yakin

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Hi Nihal,
Your scores are excellent, I am planning to appear on 18th March, my target is to also achieve above 80 in all 4 modules, please share study material you have referred or links to youtube videos you are talking about.


----------



## nikdh

*PTE exam strategy*



vibhors said:


> Hi guys, I've attempted IELTS twice and scored 7.5 above in reading, listening and speaking, but I could only score 6.5 in writing on both occasions. Now I am planning to attempt PTE. While preparing for PTE, I find it very different from IELTS pattern and therefore I am also looking for strategies/preparation material/tricks & tips to get 65 in each PTE module.
> 
> Please help !


The first strategy to score in English exam is you should have good English.

I have got 90 overall score and 8 band each in PTE. Though I do not have any experience of giving IELTS but from other people's views I can say that PTE still gives you higher chances of scoring. (Not based on the rumours that they purposely lower your score in either writing or speaking so that you keep on giving money.)

Following is the strategy that I can suggest.
1. Familiarity with computer based test.
As it is computer based, time bound exam, having a better typing speed will help. I am a software developer and can touch type, this was one of the reason I could finish exam in two hours. So in case you have slow typing speed try to improve it a bit.

2. Get to know each question type in all sections.
You can get information on what to expect in each question type under each section on youtube or on ptepractice.com (Paid). You can also learn what are the best way to solve each question type. This is a must for good score. E.g. reorder paragraph can be solved better using instructions given in youtube video and they are (I heard) worth 20 points each.

3. Try to give a sample exam on web
ptepractice.com sample paper will cost you 35$ ( ~2300INR ) and it will be exact replica of original test. You will get scores for it and will know what sections to improve (Eg. I had low score in written discourse and so read more on how to structure a good essay). Much better than giving exam twice.

4. Make notes on each type of questions (Very important)
I had made a list of all question types and marked them easy/medium/hard during my preparation. I had marked re tell lecture/repeat sentence hard, but slowly learned which questions should be made quick notes for (Re tell lecture) and which one should only be solved based on memory (repeat sentences). In the end I had reached all question types marked as Easy. Believe me 3 second rule and even otherwise repeat sentence looks tough but after practice it is one of the easy ones.

5 Make note of flow of exam.
This one is included in fourth point as well. Along with notes on each question, make notes section wise, try to learn which question follows which one. Describe image is followed by Retell lecture and is quite a change as Re tell lecture sometime come with a image causing confusion. This will keep you well prepared, though I am not sure if this same flow is always followed.

Best of luck.


----------



## pc101

As nikdh has said, you need to familiarize yourself with the different question formats. This comes with practice and https://www.ptepractice.com/ is a useful resource. 

In addition to this, 
a. Go through some of the posts in this thread (page 80 onwards especially), there are some useful resources and experiences shared here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html
b. There are some useful resources here too - PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic
c. Practice and more practice...


----------



## sunnyrao

Thank you pc101 for your suggestions.


----------



## aarif

aarif said:


> Friends,
> 
> In this thread, you can share experience of
> PTE A Exam and results.
> 
> Your valuable tips and feedback will be highly ly appreciated.


Any one have exam in upcoming weeks ?


----------



## Srilatha

Yes i have booked my slot on march 16th.


----------



## nihal_dude

jigarpatel said:


> Very Nice Score Nihal,
> 
> I am also planning to take PTE - A. Can you please share some advice on how to get good score like you?
> Specifically, I find difficulties in Speaking - Repeat sentence, Describe Image/Graph, Retell lecture.
> 
> Can you please explain me how can I improve in above areas?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel



Hi Jigar,

Speaking is little tough I accept. You have to be fast & attentive as well.

1. For describing image & graphs, check for sample videos in Youtube. You basically have to note the key words and describe the image appropriately.
2. Retell lecture is little cryptic. Again, note down the key points in the lecture and rephrase it in ur own words.

All the best !!!


----------



## nihal_dude

Yakin said:


> Hi Nihal,
> Your scores are excellent, I am planning to appear on 18th March, my target is to also achieve above 80 in all 4 modules, please share study material you have referred or links to youtube videos you are talking about.



You can download a zip file of "Offline Test Materials" from PTE website. That was my only source of preparation & of course the youtube videos.


----------



## nihal_dude

nikdh said:


> They check only Communicative Skills. You fall in 8 bands/ superior English category (each 79+) and will get 20 points for 189 category.


Hi nikdh,

Thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## aarif

Srilatha said:


> Yes i have booked my slot on march 16th.


Great, I have booked on 5th March..


----------



## nikdh

aarif said:


> Friends,
> 
> In this thread, you can share experience of
> PTE A Exam and results.
> 
> Your valuable tips and feedback will be highly ly appreciated.


Hi,
I have mentioned my experience and tips in another thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/672738-pte-exam.html#post6448554


----------



## sukhijatarun

Hello Friends,

I've attempted IELTS thrice, and I am not able to score 7 each.
My scores are more than 8 in reading and listening all the time but in speaking and writing i am not able to score 7 together, even though I scored 7 separately in these 2 modules.

I am planning to give PTE-A now by End of March, Can someone please guide me about the reference material to follow for getting high scores.

Thanks in Advance.

Br,
Tarun


----------



## sunnyrao

sukhijatarun said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I've attempted IELTS thrice, and I am not able to score 7 each.
> My scores are more than 8 in reading and listening all the time but in speaking and writing i am not able to score 7 together, even though I scored 7 separately in these 2 modules.
> 
> I am planning to give PTE-A now by End of March, Can someone please guide me about the reference material to follow for getting high scores.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Br,
> Tarun


You can refer to PC101 suggestions provided in the earlier post.


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear Frnds,

Wt is the equivalent writing score in PTE-Academic against IELTS 7. 

Thanks in adv.


----------



## sunnyrao

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Frnds,
> 
> Wt is the equivalent writing score in PTE-Academic against IELTS 7.
> 
> Thanks in adv.


A score of 65 in PTE-A is equivalent to IELTS 7.


----------



## RogerQ

*Specific points for the retell lecture section*



nikdh said:


> The first strategy to score in English exam is you should have good English.
> 
> I have got 90 overall score and 8 band each in PTE. Though I do not have any experience of giving IELTS but from other people's views I can say that PTE still gives you higher chances of scoring. (Not based on the rumours that they purposely lower your score in either writing or speaking so that you keep on giving money.)
> 
> Following is the strategy that I can suggest.
> 1. Familiarity with computer based test.
> As it is computer based, time bound exam, having a better typing speed will help. I am a software developer and can touch type, this was one of the reason I could finish exam in two hours. So in case you have slow typing speed try to improve it a bit.
> 
> 2. Get to know each question type in all sections.
> You can get information on what to expect in each question type under each section on youtube or on ptepractice.com (Paid). You can also learn what are the best way to solve each question type. This is a must for good score. E.g. reorder paragraph can be solved better using instructions given in youtube video and they are (I heard) worth 20 points each.
> 
> 3. Try to give a sample exam on web
> ptepractice.com sample paper will cost you 35$ ( ~2300INR ) and it will be exact replica of original test. You will get scores for it and will know what sections to improve (Eg. I had low score in written discourse and so read more on how to structure a good essay). Much better than giving exam twice.
> 
> 4. Make notes on each type of questions (Very important)
> I had made a list of all question types and marked them easy/medium/hard during my preparation. I had marked re tell lecture/repeat sentence hard, but slowly learned which questions should be made quick notes for (Re tell lecture) and which one should only be solved based on memory (repeat sentences). In the end I had reached all question types marked as Easy. Believe me 3 second rule and even otherwise repeat sentence looks tough but after practice it is one of the easy ones.
> 
> 5 Make note of flow of exam.
> This one is included in fourth point as well. Along with notes on each question, make notes section wise, try to learn which question follows which one. Describe image is followed by Retell lecture and is quite a change as Re tell lecture sometime come with a image causing confusion. This will keep you well prepared, though I am not sure if this same flow is always followed.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hi nikdh,

Thank you for the detailed post. 

Could you tell me what strategy you followed for retell lecture? Specifically:

1} Do you note down points while hearing the lecture ? If yes - do u write phrases or just words. It distracts you from listening to the next part of the lecture when you write points doesn't it ?

2} Do you start writing points right after the first sentence or do you wait for a brief while i.e 2 - 3 sentences and make points ? 

3} Or do u jot down everything after the lecture is over - during the 10 seconds ?

4} Do you have any standard format that you have adopted to how you structure you retell so that you can easily retell the lecture ?

Thank you


----------



## sweetmann27

Hey, Please tell me essay topics which usually comes in PTE-A exam....what are the strategy to write essay?
Also any idea about short answer type question, it seems its is really quick and fast and need presence of mind...any suggestion for that?


----------



## sweetmann27

Does the essay topic repeats?


----------



## gurumurthal

sweetmann27 said:


> Does the essay topic repeats?


Yes it repeats sometimes.
My essay topic was "What is the greatest invention of the 20th century among Medicine, Aeroplane and computers, Why?" This topic was also shared by one of my friends.


----------



## sweetmann27

Can you please gimme some more topics to prepare for the essay which generally comes in PTE-A


----------



## nikdh

RogerQ said:


> Hi nikdh,
> 
> Thank you for the detailed post.
> 
> Could you tell me what strategy you followed for retell lecture? Specifically:
> 
> 1} Do you note down points while hearing the lecture ? If yes - do u write phrases or just words. It distracts you from listening to the next part of the lecture when you write points doesn't it ?
> 
> 2} Do you start writing points right after the first sentence or do you wait for a brief while i.e 2 - 3 sentences and make points ?
> 
> 3} Or do u jot down everything after the lecture is over - during the 10 seconds ?
> 
> 4} Do you have any standard format that you have adopted to how you structure you retell so that you can easily retell the lecture ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Roger,
I had prepared some notes against each question while preparing and will try to find them and post here.
1. As far as I remember for retell lecture, I used to type key points and sometimes whole sentence while hearing the lecture. Since I can touch type it worked best for me. Often I would lag behind one sentence and I would either remember it, or write one two words for that. Similar for examples and data I would skip writing details.

2. I would start with the first sentence In order to be able to speak the same first sentence if needed.

3. after lecture is over I would finish of writing and rehearse in mind initial sentences.

4. I tried but couldn't find any structure for these questions. I tried to copy few of the examples I found on the web, and took hints from another type of question where we have to type the summary of the given text. So sometimes I would use passive tense as in explaining the lecture to a friend and sometimes I would repeat in same form as what was said in lecture, with only changing the intro.

I will try to find if I have any notes with me and will post them.


----------



## nikdh

gurumurthal said:


> Yes it repeats sometimes.
> My essay topic was "What is the greatest invention of the 20th century among Medicine, Aeroplane and computers, Why?" This topic was also shared by one of my friends.


I too got something on these lines. Not sure if in scored practice test or in real exam. Greatest Invention of last century, penicillin vs computers I guess.


----------



## ILY

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!



Can you please share your study strategy?


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi ALL,

I have taken my PTE Academic exam in Chopras, Bangalore. Its an ample experience attending the test. There were six of them & there was slight disturbance. Today i received the score as

L:69, R:65, S:65, W:66

I just prepared for two days.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## aarif

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I have taken my PTE Academic exam in Chopras, Bangalore. Its an ample experience attending the test. There were six of them & there was slight disturbance. Today i received the score as
> 
> L:69, R:65, S:65, W:66
> 
> I just prepared for two days.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Mohd,

Congrates!!!

Can you pls share more about exam.

Essay topic and other things which one need to take care to get good score.

Thanks.


----------



## nikdh

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I have taken my PTE Academic exam in Chopras, Bangalore. Its an ample experience attending the test. There were six of them & there was slight disturbance. Today i received the score as
> 
> L:69, R:65, S:65, W:66
> 
> I just prepared for two days.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Cool man. Your heart would have skipped on reading each section's score. :juggle:


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

nikdh said:


> Cool man. Your heart would have skipped on reading each section's score. :juggle:


Hello everyone,

I am really frustuated with IELTS and PTE. I had given the IELTS twice and got low score in speaking i.e 6.

Since two months fighting with PTE too. I wrote PTE twice. Below are the scores.

PTE attempt 1 - L/R/W/S: 58/62/63/55
PTE attempt 2 - L/R/W/S: 74/68/78/50

I dont know how to attempt speaking part. Failing to score good in pronunciation. I am constantly getting low score in pronunciation i.e. around 39.

Kindly provide some good tips to score atleast 65 in speaking.

Thanks
Richa


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Absolutely nikdh, my heart was pounching today when i saw the result, but i didn't realize how quick they released the scores as i attented the test yesterday only.

Guys, you need to concentrate more on below points.

1. Rearrange the paragraph (Reading) - you need to figure out the past tense at the starting sentence (that would remain the 1st sentence of paragraph). For me it worked.

2. Skimming the text in reading, just chunk out the repeated words in the single choice/multiple options in 4-5 seconds and later concentrate on the main passage where the wword appears and match the relative meaning.

3. Same for listening single & multiple choice. 
For listening no need to worry, but you need to be fast in fill up the sections. (Note down in the erasable notepad which they will provide and later enter the answer in these sections)

4. Speaking - paragraph reading - Speak fluently and try to see the next words which you need to speak as it comes. Do not try to speak in any US/UK accent.

5. Repeat the sentence - Try remembering the words as they say OR try repeating the same words without sound as much as you can because there will not be any beep after the main audio ends, you need to start it immediately.

6. Describe an image - Chunk out the main points in the image and speak continously till the time ends and more over concentrate on the Vocabularies and Grammer.

7. Writing - for 20 mins section the topic was (Will there be any change in human behavior by changing the laws? some people argue it doesn't have effect, write it with your analysis.

(Sorry i didn't remember the second topic) 
Note: for Writing you need to segregate the paragraphs and starting, firstly, secondly and in a nut shell or conclusion like so on, and you need to check the timings as you would run out of time.

If you have any doubts please let me know.


----------



## jigarpatel

Hello Nikdh,

Can you please give me strategies on following sections?

1. Speaking
- Describe graph/image

2. Writing / Listening
- Summarize paragraph

I really appreciate your quick help on this..


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi,

Please PM me i can send the IELTS Vocabularies pdf file if you need.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## atmahesh

do anybody have coupons of ptepratice website. please ping me.


----------



## Andrew Chunis

Great, I have booked on 9th March..


----------



## atmahesh

*pte speaking -- why is it so difficult ?*

Many congratulation. 

One question on Speaking -- On this forum, there are number of people who have scored 80+ score in speaking. I want to know if intonation and American/British accent is necessary to increase pronunciation(vowels and consonants) score which interns increase your Speaking score?

for example --do you need right TH pronunciation to say --Thousand 

I am stuck at 51 speaking score. My pronunciation skill is not moving beyond 40. 




nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


----------



## aarif

Andrew Chunis said:


> Great, I have booked on 9th March..


Best of luck for your exam.. I have booked on 5th march.


----------



## RogerQ

nikdh said:


> Hi Roger,
> I had prepared some notes against each question while preparing and will try to find them and post here.
> 1. As far as I remember for retell lecture, I used to type key points and sometimes whole sentence while hearing the lecture. Since I can touch type it worked best for me. Often I would lag behind one sentence and I would either remember it, or write one two words for that. Similar for examples and data I would skip writing details.
> 
> 2. I would start with the first sentence In order to be able to speak the same first sentence if needed.
> 
> 3. after lecture is over I would finish of writing and rehearse in mind initial sentences.
> 
> 4. I tried but couldn't find any structure for these questions. I tried to copy few of the examples I found on the web, and took hints from another type of question where we have to type the summary of the given text. So sometimes I would use passive tense as in explaining the lecture to a friend and sometimes I would repeat in same form as what was said in lecture, with only changing the intro.
> 
> I will try to find if I have any notes with me and will post them.


Hi Nikdh,

Thank you for the detailed response.

You said in your first point that you type key points for retell lecture. I presume this is during practice? Because we don't have anywhere to type in the exam for the retell lecture section right ? Or is there a place to type ? 

How did u make the points in the exam ?

Thank you again ..


----------



## Janardhan.G

atmahesh said:


> do anybody have coupons of ptepratice website. please ping me.


what coupons? discount coupons?


----------



## Srilatha

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Congratulations !!!


----------



## gurumurthal

RogerQ said:


> Hi Nikdh,
> 
> Thank you for the detailed response.
> 
> You said in your first point that you type key points for retell lecture. I presume this is during practice? Because we don't have anywhere to type in the exam for the retell lecture section right ? Or is there a place to type ?
> 
> How did u make the points in the exam ?
> 
> Thank you again ..


You are given a notebook and pen to write down your points.


----------



## atmahesh

Janardhan.G said:


> what coupons? discount coupons?


Yeah


----------



## Janardhan.G

atmahesh said:


> Yeah



alert us if you can, for any such kind of discounts..


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear Frnds,

Just Booked my exam few mins back for PTE-A. I wil participate the exam in kolkata from Bangladesh as there are no test centre in BD. So, big decision for me and hope I can make it to get 10 points 

But surprisingly, they don't provide any free test sample and als there are no books avail for PTE-A in Bangladesh(Need to seach more).

Can anyone have the CDs of the following books:-
The Official PTE Academic Guide book 
PTE Academic Practice Test Plus 

It will be great helps if anyone have these.

Thanks again for all the information you ppl are given against query. God Bless


----------



## amar_klanti

Hi ,

I booked for 17th March in Kolkata. Any reference book or materials will be helpful. 

as well as frnds, who give the exam early please share ur exp and suggestion. I will participate the examin India from Bangladesh.

Best of luck to all


----------



## sandeepr

I have booked for Feb 23rd, the coming Monday.

I will post my scores on 24th as I believe they are sending the scores in a day. Best of luck guys!!!


----------



## aarif

sandeepr said:


> I have booked for Feb 23rd, the coming Monday.
> 
> I will post my scores on 24th as I believe they are sending the scores in a day. Best of luck guys!!!


Best Luck Sandeepr,

Also share your exp of exam


----------



## sandeepr

aarif said:


> Best Luck Sandeepr,
> 
> Also share your exp of exam


Sure, will let you know my experience. I am planning to take a mock test ($35) tmrw.


----------



## aarif

sandeepr said:


> Sure, will let you know my experience. I am planning to take a mock test ($35) tmrw.


It sounds good.

Let us know if it is fruitful for you so other can also try that.

Good luck again!!!


----------



## sameer7106

Pte practice test A & B are always helpful.......it is a true copy of a real test and a bit difficult than the real one. Everyone should go for a mock test to know their weaker areas....

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi all,
I wonder if anyone knows how the results of PTE exam will be sent to DIAC , I just booked to try the exam and there was a checkbox for sending the results automaically , does that mean Pearson will send the results to DIAC once the results are available and that all I need is to provide DIAC with exam ID without the need to attach any PTE report to visa application .also after when the results are available do I need to access my account on PTE and send the results to DIAC. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nonee17

aarif said:


> It sounds good.
> 
> Let us know if it is fruitful for you so other can also try that.
> 
> Good luck again!!!


Hi sandeep how were your scored test results?? I took mine too and scored less in speaking..


----------



## nonee17

sameer7106 said:


> Pte practice test A & B are always helpful.......it is a true copy of a real test and a bit difficult than the real one. Everyone should go for a mock test to know their weaker areas....
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Happy to know that real exam is a bit easy...i have taken both scored test spend 70$ literally just to understand the format more and more...


----------



## RogerQ

*Writing pad*

Hi guys,

1} Just wanted to know about the writing pad given for the PTE exam. I read it is an electronic erasable writing pad. 

Could you tell me how it works ? i.e how to write on it (what kind of pen we use), how to erase it (what kind of eraser we get?) and how big is it ? Is it comfortable ?


2} Also, in the official guide practice tests, the top line gives the name of the section - such as 'Read aloud' etc. Is it the same in the exam as well ? Or should we recognize it by the first sentence of the question ?

Thank you


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Frnds,

Is there any helpful links to understand summarize written text? Is there any whats app group for PTE -A?


----------



## aarif

RogerQ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 1} Just wanted to know about the writing pad given for the PTE exam. I read it is an electronic erasable writing pad.
> 
> Could you tell me how it works ? i.e how to write on it (what kind of pen we use), how to erase it (what kind of eraser we get?) and how big is it ? Is it comfortable ?
> 
> 2} Also, in the official guide practice tests, the top line gives the name of the section - such as 'Read aloud' etc. Is it the same in the exam as well ? Or should we recognize it by the first sentence of the question ?
> 
> Thank you


Roger,
1. I have not yet experienced the exam but i guess writing pad will be given for temp notes and it ll be comfortable.

2.Correct, we have to read a sentance same as given.


----------



## atmahesh

*Scored Test result*

Hi,

I had attempted Scored test B , 8 hours back but result is not yet available. 

have anybody attempted Mock test online on ptepractice website?

It seems they have changed their algorithm.


----------



## sweetmann27

I am very much demotivated after giving PTE-A and scored only 58/59/61/61.You really need concentration which is quite impossible when others are also speaking in the same zone.
May be i didn't do test boosters and mock test and only prepared through cd's,also didn't get enough material on internet.
Really need good tips on reading part as it is literally a time challenging part,very less time for so many questions to read and answer.Even i missed 2 questions in them.
Regarding writing part,essay 2 topic was not familiar,so i wrote anything....

Please suggest some valuable tips..


----------



## atmahesh

Regarding tips, please check another thread on pte academic which is closed. 
I think, in pte exam , more and more you practice with right strategies , more you can score.
practice using 1. pte plus book and 2. macmillan (this one available free on internet).

I had same problem in reading in my first attempt. Nevertheless, I think you are close to 65 score in all the section and able to get require score in next attempt. 

best of luck. 



sweetmann27 said:


> I am very much demotivated after giving PTE-A and scored only 58/59/61/61.You really need concentration which is quite impossible when others are also speaking in the same zone.
> May be i didn't do test boosters and mock test and only prepared through cd's,also didn't get enough material on internet.
> Really need good tips on reading part as it is literally a time challenging part,very less time for so many questions to read and answer.Even i missed 2 questions in them.
> Regarding writing part,essay 2 topic was not familiar,so i wrote anything....
> 
> Please suggest some valuable tips..


----------



## sweetmann27

Atmahesh, Can you pls provide me the link for macmilan,it would be a gr8 help.Also if you have some other material for practice,provide that also..


----------



## nonee17

atmahesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had attempted Scored test B , 8 hours back but result is not yet available.
> 
> have anybody attempted Mock test online on ptepractice website?
> 
> It seems they have changed their algorithm.


I have taken Scored test A and B and my result was available within 30 minutes after submitting the exam...
Why don't go and check result section and if your exam has gotten submitted or not..


----------



## nonee17

Guys where does PTE-A real exam result is published ??


----------



## sweetmann27

nonee17,please check your email for result,login to your account and there you can see your result


----------



## sweetmann27

Is it useful to give mock test,which one is the best? Shall i go for silver preparation kit?


----------



## sweetmann27

Hey,one urgent question if someone is very much sure..
what is the equivalent score of ielts 7 band in PTE-A exam.Is it 65 or 75?
The below link shows that score of 76 and more will be counted as 7 band in ielts..is it true?

Comparison of CEF levels of English language exams: IELTS, TOEFL, TOEIC, Cambridge ESOL (CAE, FCE, PET, KET, CPE, BULATS, BEC), PTE and Michigan Test.


----------



## aarif

sweetmann27 said:


> Hey,one urgent question if someone is very much sure..
> what is the equivalent score of ielts 7 band in PTE-A exam.Is it 65 or 75?
> The below link shows that score of 76 and more will be counted as 7 band in ielts..is it true?
> 
> Comparison of CEF levels of English language exams: IELTS, TOEFL, TOEIC, Cambridge ESOL (CAE, FCE, PET, KET, CPE, BULATS, BEC), PTE and Michigan Test.


Hi,

Between 65 to 72 is equivalent to IELTS Band 7.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi Sweetmann,

Please refer this link.

IELTS vs TOEFL PTE ESOL Cambridge

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## sameer7106

sweetmann27 said:


> Hey,one urgent question if someone is very much sure..
> what is the equivalent score of ielts 7 band in PTE-A exam.Is it 65 or 75?
> The below link shows that score of 76 and more will be counted as 7 band in ielts..is it true?
> 
> Comparison of CEF levels of English language exams: IELTS, TOEFL, TOEIC, Cambridge ESOL (CAE, FCE, PET, KET, CPE, BULATS, BEC), PTE and Michigan Test.


Dear Mann,

dont rely on any outsourced links and websites other than official immi's website, please find the comparison of scores provided by the immi website below.

How can I prove I have proficient English?

Regards
Sameer


----------



## RogerQ

*Docs to be taken*

Hi guys,

Could you tell me what all do we need to take to the exam?

1} Passport

2} Print out of the exam registration from email (Is this needed ? )

Do we need to take anything else ? Such as a passport size photo, or any other document ?

Thank you


----------



## sunnyrao

RogerQ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you tell me what all do we need to take to the exam?
> 
> 1} Passport
> 
> 2} Print out of the exam registration from email (Is this needed ? )
> 
> Do we need to take anything else ? Such as a passport size photo, or any other document ?
> 
> Thank you


Just a passport is enough.All the Best Roger!!


----------



## 777k

*Pte Academic - Test experience & results*

Hi Guys

I have followed PTE Academic related threads (almost , all the threads that where created in expat forum) and learnt the basics and a bit of detail about this new test for English. I work and live in UAE and hence i appeared for the test from Sharjah. The venue Score LLC was good and surprisingly no one else was there for the test other than me on that day. So the distraction part of this test was not a factor for me.

I had my own planning in order to appear for the test. I bought the PTE Practice sample questions for 1 week time thru online and practiced .. not very seriously but with an intention and interest to achieve my targeted score i.e 65+ in all modules. Once my test date was closer , say a week before, I bought the online scored mock test's (1&2) for $59.99 (that was a discounted price , i guess. Earlier when i was checking , it was $70). I took test 1 just 3-4 dys before and the scored test 2 , The day before the actual test. The benefit behind attempting these 2 tests gave me the whole test flow, structure and acting & answering as per the time given for every question. Considering that we are attempting success thru a computer based test, We have to be aware of its format & complexity.

Then came the test day. I reached the venue just on time 10am, I was supposed to be there by 9.30am and floundered a bit due to error in time calculation to start from home and also in finding the venue. Since there was no other guys to take up the test, 
The delay in reaching the venue didn't hamper anything for me. The invigilator promptlt took the identification info and allowed me to start the test. I was not so nervous, but was focused in achieving the required score which will allow me to get on to the next stage of ACS Assessment. Questions started to flow one by one, Initially i was cautious to answer correctly so that i get into a sort of rhythm with the test and once i was comfortable, I took on the questions with ease and control. Still after all this focus and control at the end of writing session, I wrongly interpreted that the total time left was 8 mins before listening questions to start. Panic surrounded me becos i cannot miss this opportunity to succeed, within 5 mts i realized that i wrongly understood the balance time left for writing as total time left for the entire test which would make me loose lot of marks for listening questions. So this is a crucial point i suggest to all test takers to be aware of time allowed for every session so that we don't panic. In the end i had 26 more mts to finish off all my listening questions and i ended up 4 mts balance after completing listening task. Presence of mind is very important and ability to listen patiently, reading thru lot of English websites, Listening English conversations and a better Educational background will help us to crack this test. Otherwise it is going to be tough.

Here are my scores Mock Test 1-L-65 R-56 S-72 W-58/Mock Test 2-L-72 R-59 S-72 W-69 & Final Test L-69 R-74 S-81 W-70 (Over All 71), I needed Band 7 and i got it. This might be a lengthy note, but i hope this will give a much needed idea to kick start your campaign in order to get an Australian Visa. I took many inputs from this forum and thus thought to give it back a little at this stage of mine .. Cheers.


----------



## aarif

777k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have followed PTE Academic related threads (almost , all the threads that where created in expat forum) and learnt the basics and a bit of detail about this new test for English. I work and live in UAE and hence i appeared for the test from Sharjah. The venue Score LLC was good and surprisingly no one else was there for the test other than me on that day. So the distraction part of this test was not a factor for me.
> 
> I had my own planning in order to appear for the test. I bought the PTE Practice sample questions for 1 week time thru online and practiced .. not very seriously but with an intention and interest to achieve my targeted score i.e 65+ in all modules. Once my test date was closer , say a week before, I bought the online scored mock test's (1&2) for $59.99 (that was a discounted price , i guess. Earlier when i was checking , it was $70). I took test 1 just 3-4 dys before and the scored test 2 , The day before the actual test. The benefit behind attempting these 2 tests gave me the whole test flow, structure and acting & answering as per the time given for every question. Considering that we are attempting success thru a computer based test, We have to be aware of its format & complexity.
> 
> Then came the test day. I reached the venue just on time 10am, I was supposed to be there by 9.30am and floundered a bit due to error in time calculation to start from home and also in finding the venue. Since there was no other guys to take up the test,
> The delay in reaching the venue didn't hamper anything for me. The invigilator promptlt took the identification info and allowed me to start the test. I was not so nervous, but was focused in achieving the required score which will allow me to get on to the next stage of ACS Assessment. Questions started to flow one by one, Initially i was cautious to answer correctly so that i get into a sort of rhythm with the test and once i was comfortable, I took on the questions with ease and control. Still after all this focus and control at the end of writing session, I wrongly interpreted that the total time left was 8 mins before listening questions to start. Panic surrounded me becos i cannot miss this opportunity to succeed, within 5 mts i realized that i wrongly understood the balance time left for writing as total time left for the entire test which would make me loose lot of marks for listening questions. So this is a crucial point i suggest to all test takers to be aware of time allowed for every session so that we don't panic. In the end i had 26 more mts to finish off all my listening questions and i ended up 4 mts balance after completing listening task. Presence of mind is very important and ability to listen patiently, reading thru lot of English websites, Listening English conversations and a better Educational background will help us to crack this test. Otherwise it is going to be tough.
> 
> Here are my scores Mock Test 1-L-65 R-56 S-72 W-58/Mock Test 2-L-72 R-59 S-72 W-69 & Final Test L-69 R-74 S-81 W-70 (Over All 71), I needed Band 7 and i got it. This might be a lengthy note, but i hope this will give a much needed idea to kick start your campaign in order to get an Australian Visa. I took many inputs from this forum and thus thought to give it back a little at this stage of mine .. Cheers.


777k,

Good Information.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sameer7106

777k said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have followed pte academic related threads (almost , all the threads that where created in expat forum) and learnt the basics and a bit of detail about this new test for english. I work and live in uae and hence i appeared for the test from sharjah. The venue score llc was good and surprisingly no one else was there for the test other than me on that day. So the distraction part of this test was not a factor for me.
> 
> I had my own planning in order to appear for the test. I bought the pte practice sample questions for 1 week time thru online and practiced .. Not very seriously but with an intention and interest to achieve my targeted score i.e 65+ in all modules. Once my test date was closer , say a week before, i bought the online scored mock test's (1&2) for $59.99 (that was a discounted price , i guess. Earlier when i was checking , it was $70). I took test 1 just 3-4 dys before and the scored test 2 , the day before the actual test. The benefit behind attempting these 2 tests gave me the whole test flow, structure and acting & answering as per the time given for every question. Considering that we are attempting success thru a computer based test, we have to be aware of its format & complexity.
> 
> Then came the test day. I reached the venue just on time 10am, i was supposed to be there by 9.30am and floundered a bit due to error in time calculation to start from home and also in finding the venue. Since there was no other guys to take up the test,
> the delay in reaching the venue didn't hamper anything for me. The invigilator promptlt took the identification info and allowed me to start the test. I was not so nervous, but was focused in achieving the required score which will allow me to get on to the next stage of acs assessment. Questions started to flow one by one, initially i was cautious to answer correctly so that i get into a sort of rhythm with the test and once i was comfortable, i took on the questions with ease and control. Still after all this focus and control at the end of writing session, i wrongly interpreted that the total time left was 8 mins before listening questions to start. Panic surrounded me becos i cannot miss this opportunity to succeed, within 5 mts i realized that i wrongly understood the balance time left for writing as total time left for the entire test which would make me loose lot of marks for listening questions. So this is a crucial point i suggest to all test takers to be aware of time allowed for every session so that we don't panic. In the end i had 26 more mts to finish off all my listening questions and i ended up 4 mts balance after completing listening task. Presence of mind is very important and ability to listen patiently, reading thru lot of english websites, listening english conversations and a better educational background will help us to crack this test. Otherwise it is going to be tough.
> 
> Here are my scores mock test 1-l-65 r-56 s-72 w-58/mock test 2-l-72 r-59 s-72 w-69 & final test l-69 r-74 s-81 w-70 (over all 71), i needed band 7 and i got it. This might be a lengthy note, but i hope this will give a much needed idea to kick start your campaign in order to get an australian visa. I took many inputs from this forum and thus thought to give it back a little at this stage of mine .. Cheers.


*congrats for clearing ur pte.......all the best for future mate.*


----------



## Janardhan.G

does these paid mocks tests available only at centers or we can take them from home?
somewhere i read that, we can take some feedback on mock test from center..is that right..?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

How long does PTE take to generate the online practice test scores? Its been almost a day since I finished the test but my scores are not available yet.


----------



## sameer7106

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> How long does PTE take to generate the online practice test scores? Its been almost a day since I finished the test but my scores are not available yet.


I got my scores within an hour.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

sameer7106 said:


> I got my scores within an hour.


Lucky you Sameer7106!! Hoping to get mine soon


----------



## nikdh

Janardhan.G said:


> does these paid mocks tests available only at centers or we can take them from home?
> somewhere i read that, we can take some feedback on mock test from center..is that right..?


The mock test are available online on ptepractice.com
There are coaching centers who teach/help practice for IELTS or PTE. They also conduct mock exams but they will most probably evaluate manually. 
They can guide you but you won't get much idea about what score will you get in real exam.

I had given mock test in bangalore test center, where they also have separate training classes. Go for them only if you have no idea about giving such exam, otherwise use online practice/mock tests.


----------



## Venkat Jayakumar

Dear All,

I have taken up PTE exam , but where I am lacking is the Retell lecture and explaining the tough diagrams..Kindly need advice on how to go about these tasks...especially retell lecture feels difficult...suggestions from you guys would really benefit me...

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## sdeepak

First of all Congratulations for passing the PTE-A exam at first attempt itself..It is great feel as you have passed the great achievement...Now the rest is like piece of a cake..

Also, thanks for sharing this valuable info to the forum members..It would be great source of inspiration to us so that we can follow this instruction and get through the exam in the first attempt..



777k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have followed PTE Academic related threads (almost , all the threads that where created in expat forum) and learnt the basics and a bit of detail about this new test for English. I work and live in UAE and hence i appeared for the test from Sharjah. The venue Score LLC was good and surprisingly no one else was there for the test other than me on that day. So the distraction part of this test was not a factor for me.
> 
> I had my own planning in order to appear for the test. I bought the PTE Practice sample questions for 1 week time thru online and practiced .. not very seriously but with an intention and interest to achieve my targeted score i.e 65+ in all modules. Once my test date was closer , say a week before, I bought the online scored mock test's (1&2) for $59.99 (that was a discounted price , i guess. Earlier when i was checking , it was $70). I took test 1 just 3-4 dys before and the scored test 2 , The day before the actual test. The benefit behind attempting these 2 tests gave me the whole test flow, structure and acting & answering as per the time given for every question. Considering that we are attempting success thru a computer based test, We have to be aware of its format & complexity.
> 
> Then came the test day. I reached the venue just on time 10am, I was supposed to be there by 9.30am and floundered a bit due to error in time calculation to start from home and also in finding the venue. Since there was no other guys to take up the test,
> The delay in reaching the venue didn't hamper anything for me. The invigilator promptlt took the identification info and allowed me to start the test. I was not so nervous, but was focused in achieving the required score which will allow me to get on to the next stage of ACS Assessment. Questions started to flow one by one, Initially i was cautious to answer correctly so that i get into a sort of rhythm with the test and once i was comfortable, I took on the questions with ease and control. Still after all this focus and control at the end of writing session, I wrongly interpreted that the total time left was 8 mins before listening questions to start. Panic surrounded me becos i cannot miss this opportunity to succeed, within 5 mts i realized that i wrongly understood the balance time left for writing as total time left for the entire test which would make me loose lot of marks for listening questions. So this is a crucial point i suggest to all test takers to be aware of time allowed for every session so that we don't panic. In the end i had 26 more mts to finish off all my listening questions and i ended up 4 mts balance after completing listening task. Presence of mind is very important and ability to listen patiently, reading thru lot of English websites, Listening English conversations and a better Educational background will help us to crack this test. Otherwise it is going to be tough.
> 
> Here are my scores Mock Test 1-L-65 R-56 S-72 W-58/Mock Test 2-L-72 R-59 S-72 W-69 & Final Test L-69 R-74 S-81 W-70 (Over All 71), I needed Band 7 and i got it. This might be a lengthy note, but i hope this will give a much needed idea to kick start your campaign in order to get an Australian Visa. I took many inputs from this forum and thus thought to give it back a little at this stage of mine .. Cheers.


----------



## reddytelecom478

rogerq said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 1} just wanted to know about the writing pad given for the pte exam. I read it is an electronic erasable writing pad.
> 
> Could you tell me how it works ? I.e how to write on it (what kind of pen we use), how to erase it (what kind of eraser we get?) and how big is it ? Is it comfortable ?
> *
> in the test center, they would provided erasable note book and marker. Erasable note book consists of 8 pages( it is more enough to use). Before start the test , examiner would ask you to check the marker , how its functioning. Moreover, you do not put the marker cap open(once you used the marker,close it with marker cap) because perhaps it dry up with atmosphere air. Finally you not suppose to erase anything, which you wrote during the exams.*
> 
> 
> 2} also, in the official guide practice tests, the top line gives the name of the section - such as 'read aloud' etc. Is it the same in the exam as well ? Or should we recognize it by the first sentence of the question ?
> 
> *i am also not sure that, we would provided by the each individual questions/item types. Besides at test center, you do not have much time to see/hear prompts (text/audio). Therefore, be prepare for the sequence of the questions in each section.
> For instance,
> in case of speaking order follows - read aloud, repeat sentence, describe image, re-tell lecture and short answer questions.
> In case of writings- summarize written text and write essay
> in case of listening - summarize spoken text,multiple choices choose multi answers, fill in the blanks, highlight correct summary, multiple choice choose choose single answers,select missing word, highlight the incorrect words, write from diction.
> 
> Finally crucial section reading is not in predefined order, make practice that by seeing question/image/prompts , you came to know the type of question. For example,
> if you see the symbol radio button in responses/ options list-- its mc csa( single answers)
> if you see square boxes in responses/options list -- its mc cma (multi answers)
> if you see two big boxes, consists small boxes of sentences -- understands that re-order paragraph questions.
> If you observe drop down options in the response list - its fill in the blanks reading. Final item left is fill in the blanks reading and writing.*
> 
> *in and all, do practice the tests as much, then you become familiar with that.*
> 
> 
> thank you


br// naga


----------



## Janardhan.G

nikdh said:


> The mock test are available online on ptepractice.com
> There are coaching centers who teach/help practice for IELTS or PTE. They also conduct mock exams but they will most probably evaluate manually.
> They can guide you but you won't get much idea about what score will you get in real exam.
> 
> I had given mock test in bangalore test center, where they also have separate training classes. Go for them only if you have no idea about giving such exam, otherwise use online practice/mock tests.


but i read somewhere that, they give feedback officially for mock tests at center. any way thanks for heads up. All i was looking for feedback on specific tasks which i may need to stress li'l more.


----------



## Janardhan.G

Venkat Jayakumar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have taken up PTE exam , but where I am lacking is the Retell lecture and explaining the tough diagrams..Kindly need advice on how to go about these tasks...especially retell lecture feels difficult...suggestions from you guys would really benefit me...
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


whats your score? have you done mock tests or Test boosters..?


----------



## sandeepr

*PTE Experience*

Hi Guys,

I took my PTE exam today morning at 10.30 Am. First of all, I would suggest people to write the exam in a small city as the number of test takers will be less and you will be able to listen properly in Speaking section which is the very first module. 

Overall in the exam, speaking is the toughest part I mean particularly one section which is repeat a sentence. I messed up 7-8 questions out of 13 repeat sentences. 

Writing was rather easy with 3 summary essays and one essay to be written on this topic - In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.

Reading was tricky as when we practice mock tests, we do not see the timer (I meant the boosters) and on the right hand top of the screen we can see the timer countdown from 35mins. I started slowly and casually and after completing 3 questions in 9 minutes, I understood that I am falling short of time and increased my pace and completed the last 2 questions in 1-2 mins. Please be aware of this mistake we do in this section.

Listening - I was little bit startled to see the sections jumbled up in listening as I got used to the sequence and anyway was able to complete all of them in time. However, I felt one section a little bit tough was select the last word which is replaced with a beep. 

Anyway, I will post my scores tomorrow or once I get it. I have to achieve 79 in all of them to get 8 (IELTS) or 20 points. 

I am in a state where I am unable to guess my score as this is the first time I am taking this test so presently crossing my fingers.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aarif

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I took my PTE exam today morning at 10.30 Am. First of all, I would suggest people to write the exam in a small city as the number of test takers will be less and you will be able to listen properly in Speaking section which is the very first module.
> 
> Overall in the exam, speaking is the toughest part I mean particularly one section which is repeat a sentence. I messed up 7-8 questions out of 13 repeat sentences.
> 
> Writing was rather easy with 3 summary essays and one essay to be written on this topic - In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
> 
> Reading was tricky as when we practice mock tests, we do not see the timer (I meant the boosters) and on the right hand top of the screen we can see the timer countdown from 35mins. I started slowly and casually and after completing 3 questions in 9 minutes, I understood that I am falling short of time and increased my pace and completed the last 2 questions in 1-2 mins. Please be aware of this mistake we do in this section.
> 
> Listening - I was little bit startled to see the sections jumbled up in listening as I got used to the sequence and anyway was able to complete all of them in time. However, I felt one section a little bit tough was select the last word which is replaced with a beep.
> 
> Anyway, I will post my scores tomorrow or once I get it. I have to achieve 79 in all of them to get 8 (IELTS) or 20 points.
> 
> I am in a state where I am unable to guess my score as this is the first time I am taking this test so presently crossing my fingers.:fingerscrossed:


Sandeepr,

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Hope you will get your desired score. 

Kindly post your score as you get.

All the best.


----------



## sandeepr

aarif said:


> Sandeepr,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Hope you will get your desired score.
> 
> Kindly post your score as you get.
> 
> All the best.


Sure bro, will update as soon as I get even if I get the less.


----------



## aarif

sandeepr said:


> Sure bro, will update as soon as I get even if I get the less.


Hope for the best bro


----------



## atmahesh

Good luck for the result. please share any short answers or graphs question if you remember. 

QUOTE=sandeepr;6514505]Hi Guys,

I took my PTE exam today morning at 10.30 Am. First of all, I would suggest people to write the exam in a small city as the number of test takers will be less and you will be able to listen properly in Speaking section which is the very first module. 

Overall in the exam, speaking is the toughest part I mean particularly one section which is repeat a sentence. I messed up 7-8 questions out of 13 repeat sentences. 

Writing was rather easy with 3 summary essays and one essay to be written on this topic - In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.

Reading was tricky as when we practice mock tests, we do not see the timer (I meant the boosters) and on the right hand top of the screen we can see the timer countdown from 35mins. I started slowly and casually and after completing 3 questions in 9 minutes, I understood that I am falling short of time and increased my pace and completed the last 2 questions in 1-2 mins. Please be aware of this mistake we do in this section.

Listening - I was little bit startled to see the sections jumbled up in listening as I got used to the sequence and anyway was able to complete all of them in time. However, I felt one section a little bit tough was select the last word which is replaced with a beep. 

Anyway, I will post my scores tomorrow or once I get it. I have to achieve 79 in all of them to get 8 (IELTS) or 20 points. 

I am in a state where I am unable to guess my score as this is the first time I am taking this test so presently crossing my fingers.:fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]


----------



## nonee17

Guys does anyone know about this status, I took the exam on 21st feb. 

under test result: Delivery Successful - On hold, Your exam results are not available at this time.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

though not relevant to your case, I appeared for PTE practice test A on 22nd Feb and my results are not published yet. Response to my email to PTE Helpdesk was
------------------------------

Dear Candidate 

Thank you for contacting us. 

Unfortunately we are experiencing a technical issue which has affected a number of candidates who have taken the scored practice test.

We are working to resolve this and will update you as soon as we can. I apologise for any inconvenience caused. 

Warm Regards

---------------


----------



## nonee17

Thanks varun, i ll wait until day 5th before sending them email.


----------



## sdeepak

Hi Sandeepr,

Thanks for sharing this great experience...

All the very best for the score!!! keeping fingers crossed !!!

Pls do share your scores once it is published..



sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I took my PTE exam today morning at 10.30 Am. First of all, I would suggest people to write the exam in a small city as the number of test takers will be less and you will be able to listen properly in Speaking section which is the very first module.
> 
> Overall in the exam, speaking is the toughest part I mean particularly one section which is repeat a sentence. I messed up 7-8 questions out of 13 repeat sentences.
> 
> Writing was rather easy with 3 summary essays and one essay to be written on this topic - In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
> 
> Reading was tricky as when we practice mock tests, we do not see the timer (I meant the boosters) and on the right hand top of the screen we can see the timer countdown from 35mins. I started slowly and casually and after completing 3 questions in 9 minutes, I understood that I am falling short of time and increased my pace and completed the last 2 questions in 1-2 mins. Please be aware of this mistake we do in this section.
> 
> Listening - I was little bit startled to see the sections jumbled up in listening as I got used to the sequence and anyway was able to complete all of them in time. However, I felt one section a little bit tough was select the last word which is replaced with a beep.
> 
> Anyway, I will post my scores tomorrow or once I get it. I have to achieve 79 in all of them to get 8 (IELTS) or 20 points.
> 
> I am in a state where I am unable to guess my score as this is the first time I am taking this test so presently crossing my fingers.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandeepr

Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.

I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


----------



## Janardhan.G

sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


awesome..congrats..

have you done Mock tests and test boosters?

if yes, what was your score in mock test..?


----------



## mandy2137

sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


Congrats mate, would you mind please give me a your tod advice with retell lecture?

Appreciate it.


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats mate..



sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


Excellent scores Sandeepr Scoring for real exam is much faster than the practice test


----------



## lakshmim_84

sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


Congrats Sandeep. All the best for the future steps.

PS: I guess 'repeating the sentence' scores are for Listening and speaking. So If you are not able to get all the words but are able to pronounce clearly whatever who have said, the marks would be reduced for listening and not for speaking


----------



## nonee17

How did you get 90 mate after making mistakes, I have made some mistakes too during my speaking I am hoping to get similar results :behindsofa:



sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


----------



## sandeepr

Janardhan.G said:


> awesome..congrats..
> 
> have you done Mock tests and test boosters?
> 
> if yes, what was your score in mock test..?


I didn't take scored mock tests but did 3 mock tests and tried boosters. They are repeated so practiced only once. As I didn't take scored mock tests I don't know the scores.


----------



## sandeepr

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats mate, would you mind please give me a your tod advice with retell lecture?
> 
> Appreciate it.


Are u referring to retell lecture in listening or speaking?


----------



## sandeepr

sdeepak said:


> Congrats mate..


Thanks mate.


----------



## sandeepr

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Excellent scores Sandeepr Scoring for real exam is much faster than the practice test


I think so, I didn't take the practice test so don't know the time frame.


----------



## sandeepr

lakshmim_84 said:


> Congrats Sandeep. All the best for the future steps.
> 
> PS: I guess 'repeating the sentence' scores are for Listening and speaking. So If you are not able to get all the words but are able to pronounce clearly whatever who have said, the marks would be reduced for listening and not for speaking


I think so as I was worried about those 7-8 questions I didn't complete.


----------



## sandeepr

nonee17 said:


> How did you get 90 mate after making mistakes, I have made some mistakes too during my speaking I am hoping to get similar results :behindsofa:


I have no idea but I all did was speak fluently throughout the module.


----------



## amar_klanti

sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


Hello Sandeep,

Congrats for your result.

One query, regarding the reading and listening, it will show only the remaining time or also display the number of questions left.

Also share if you have any materials or special suggestion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Janardhan.G

sandeepr said:


> I didn't take scored mock tests but did 3 mock tests and tried boosters. They are repeated so practiced only once. As I didn't take scored mock tests I don't know the scores.



"3 mock tests" are these from this book?

Buy PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Book Online at Low Prices in India | PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## sandeepr

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Sandeep,
> 
> Congrats for your result.
> 
> One query, regarding the reading and listening, it will show only the remaining time or also display the number of questions left.
> 
> Also share if you have any materials or special suggestion.
> 
> Thanks in advance


It will show number of questions left.


----------



## sandeepr

Janardhan.G said:


> "3 mock tests" are these from this book?
> 
> Buy PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Book Online at Low Prices in India | PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


I am not sure if its Macmillan or not but I will chk and update about it.


----------



## aarif

sandeepr said:


> Guys I got my score and I got overall 84 and in L-85, R-82, S-90, W-79.
> 
> I got my desired score in single attempt. I am surprised to get 90 in speaking as I flunked in 7-8 questions in repeat the sentence.


Sandeepr,

Congrates buddy!!!
Well done.


----------



## Janardhan.G

can any body share their experience about test centers in Hyderabad..? which is better..Storm or Pearson?


----------



## sandeepr

Janardhan.G said:


> "3 mock tests" are these from this book?
> 
> Buy PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Book Online at Low Prices in India | PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


This is the book I read.
"The official guide to PTE Academic - by Pearson"


----------



## sandeepr

Janardhan.G said:


> can any body share their experience about test centers in Hyderabad..? which is better..Storm or Pearson?


Storm is better they have less systems and will help u with concentrating while speaking.


----------



## sandeepr

aarif said:


> Sandeepr,
> 
> Congrates buddy!!!
> Well done.


Thanks dude.


----------



## mandy2137

sandeepr said:


> Are u referring to retell lecture in listening or speaking?


In speaking


----------



## aditi7777

Hi Sandeep

Congrats for a nice score.
Could you please share the hours of practice you have done for this test, as I have attempted the test before and did not get the desired score. 
My score in first attempt was: 
L-80
R-79
S-70
W-82

I have another exam in 1 week. I was so close to get 79+, Could you please help with specially speaking section, How did you manage?

For speaking section: 
Answer short question- if the box shows recording and I record my answer and while it still shows recording I click next .....does it affect the score?

Retell Lecture: Does it affect the score if I record my response before 40 seconds and click next ( suppose the status did not change to completed I clicked next after recording my response in 35 seconds)

Please share some tips. how much preparation you did for perfect 90 in speaking?

Thank you

Aditi


----------



## sandeepr

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats mate, would you mind please give me a your tod advice with retell lecture?
> 
> Appreciate it.


Mandy,

For retell lecture note down as much as u can on the pad they provide u, once u have time to recollect, mention these key words during recording, if u miss few points it fine but try to speak imp points and points mentioned in the middle and the end of the lecture.


----------



## mandy2137

sandeepr said:


> Mandy,
> 
> For retell lecture note down as much as u can on the pad they provide u, once u have time to recollect, mention these key words during recording, if u miss few points it fine but try to speak imp points and points mentioned in the middle and the end of the lecture.


Fantastic dude..also I am also worrying about summarize text in writing..do we need to write one sentence line for that part?


----------



## motoja

aditi7777 said:


> Hi Sandeep
> 
> Congrats for a nice score.
> Could you please share the hours of practice you have done for this test, as I have attempted the test before and did not get the desired score.
> My score in first attempt was:
> L-80
> R-79
> S-70
> W-82
> 
> I have another exam in 1 week. I was so close to get 79+, Could you please help with specially speaking section, How did you manage?
> 
> For speaking section:
> Answer short question- if the box shows recording and I record my answer and while it still shows recording I click next .....does it affect the score?
> 
> Retell Lecture: Does it affect the score if I record my response before 40 seconds and click next ( suppose the status did not change to completed I clicked next after recording my response in 35 seconds)
> 
> Please share some tips. how much preparation you did for perfect 90 in speaking?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Aditi


Aditi,
Did you take the practice test on ptepractice.com before? How did you score?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

@mgmg - I don't think its very ethical posting the exam questions and topics in an open forum. Not sure, but I believe by doing so, we are breaching the code of ethics. My two cents


----------



## mgmg

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> @mgmg - I don't think its very ethical posting the exam questions and topics in an open forum. Not sure, but I believe by doing so, we are breaching the code of ethics. My two cents


If there is a case, admin/moderator please help delete my earlier post.


----------



## sandeepr

aditi7777 said:


> Hi Sandeep
> 
> Congrats for a nice score.
> Could you please share the hours of practice you have done for this test, as I have attempted the test before and did not get the desired score.
> My score in first attempt was:
> L-80
> R-79
> S-70
> W-82
> 
> I have another exam in 1 week. I was so close to get 79+, Could you please help with specially speaking section, How did you manage?
> 
> For speaking section:
> Answer short question- if the box shows recording and I record my answer and while it still shows recording I click next .....does it affect the score?
> 
> Retell Lecture: Does it affect the score if I record my response before 40 seconds and click next ( suppose the status did not change to completed I clicked next after recording my response in 35 seconds)
> 
> Please share some tips. how much preparation you did for perfect 90 in speaking?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Aditi


Aditi, I just did 3 mock tests that's it nothing more than that and saw some videos on YouTube for tips.

In speaking section, for short answers finish ur answer and wait for few secs it will automatically turn to completed then clk next.

For short lecture keep talking till it says completed.


----------



## sandeepr

mandy2137 said:


> Fantastic dude..also I am also worrying about summarize text in writing..do we need to write one sentence line for that part?


Yes Mandy, we need to write in only a single sentence and keep it below 70 words but I suggest to keep it around 20-30 words. That's what I saw in the mock test key provided. I followed the same.


----------



## nonee17

Just got my result I am devastated 

L63, R72, S74, W60 with enabling spelling of just 21


----------



## sandeepr

nonee17 said:


> Just got my result I am devastated
> 
> L63, R72, S74, W60 with enabling spelling of just 21


Sorry mate, what's ur target score?


----------



## jigarpatel

nonee17 said:


> Just got my result I am devastated
> 
> L63, R72, S74, W60 with enabling spelling of just 21


Sorry to hear this brow :-(...

I think you wanted 65 in all modules. Don't loose hope as many people in this forum so as I have also gone through similar situations. Just try and try until you get the required score if possible.


----------



## nonee17

sandeepr said:


> Sorry mate, what's ur target score?


My target was 7 in pte which is 65...i am sad n broken to missed out so closely


----------



## nonee17

jigarpatel said:


> Sorry to hear this brow :-(...
> 
> I think you wanted 65 in all modules. Don't loose hope as many people in this forum so as I have also gone through similar situations. Just try and try until you get the required score if possible.


Thanks jiger, appreciate your moral support, i now know how to score well and make the computer happy...i have rescheduled it for next week again ...so lets see


----------



## rameshkd

Hi All
How easy or difficult is scoring 30 ? My wife needs to get min 30 to demonstrate functional English, she's not good at writing essays and struggling a bit with the format as she was preparing for IELTS for sometime.


----------



## sandeepr

nonee17 said:


> My target was 7 in pte which is 65...i am sad n broken to missed out so closely


You will get it next time, meanwhile my guess from ur score in spelling score of 21 is you might be missing on spellings, punctuations and small things. Keep a check on them and u shld achieve it easily.


----------



## sandeepr

rameshkd said:


> Hi All
> How easy or difficult is scoring 30 ? My wife needs to get min 30 to demonstrate functional English, she's not good at writing essays and struggling a bit with the format as she was preparing for IELTS for sometime.


If she is practicing for IELTS and is confident in writing an essay, then she will get 30 very easily as the correction in pte is liberal than IELTS.


----------



## ILY

777k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have followed PTE Academic related threads (almost , all the threads that where created in expat forum) and learnt the basics and a bit of detail about this new test for English. I work and live in UAE and hence i appeared for the test from Sharjah. The venue Score LLC was good and surprisingly no one else was there for the test other than me on that day. So the distraction part of this test was not a factor for me.
> 
> I had my own planning in order to appear for the test. I bought the PTE Practice sample questions for 1 week time thru online and practiced .. not very seriously but with an intention and interest to achieve my targeted score i.e 65+ in all modules. Once my test date was closer , say a week before, I bought the online scored mock test's (1&2) for $59.99 (that was a discounted price , i guess. Earlier when i was checking , it was $70). I took test 1 just 3-4 dys before and the scored test 2 , The day before the actual test. The benefit behind attempting these 2 tests gave me the whole test flow, structure and acting & answering as per the time given for every question. Considering that we are attempting success thru a computer based test, We have to be aware of its format & complexity.
> 
> Then came the test day. I reached the venue just on time 10am, I was supposed to be there by 9.30am and floundered a bit due to error in time calculation to start from home and also in finding the venue. Since there was no other guys to take up the test,
> The delay in reaching the venue didn't hamper anything for me. The invigilator promptlt took the identification info and allowed me to start the test. I was not so nervous, but was focused in achieving the required score which will allow me to get on to the next stage of ACS Assessment. Questions started to flow one by one, Initially i was cautious to answer correctly so that i get into a sort of rhythm with the test and once i was comfortable, I took on the questions with ease and control. Still after all this focus and control at the end of writing session, I wrongly interpreted that the total time left was 8 mins before listening questions to start. Panic surrounded me becos i cannot miss this opportunity to succeed, within 5 mts i realized that i wrongly understood the balance time left for writing as total time left for the entire test which would make me loose lot of marks for listening questions. So this is a crucial point i suggest to all test takers to be aware of time allowed for every session so that we don't panic. In the end i had 26 more mts to finish off all my listening questions and i ended up 4 mts balance after completing listening task. Presence of mind is very important and ability to listen patiently, reading thru lot of English websites, Listening English conversations and a better Educational background will help us to crack this test. Otherwise it is going to be tough.
> 
> Here are my scores Mock Test 1-L-65 R-56 S-72 W-58/Mock Test 2-L-72 R-59 S-72 W-69 & Final Test L-69 R-74 S-81 W-70 (Over All 71), I needed Band 7 and i got it. This might be a lengthy note, but i hope this will give a much needed idea to kick start your campaign in order to get an Australian Visa. I took many inputs from this forum and thus thought to give it back a little at this stage of mine .. Cheers.


1. There is a Confusion; Can you please clear? You mean, that if we spend more time in Reading Section, will it affect our remaining time for Listening section?

2. In Speaking section, we don't need to click 'Next' every time, and it will move automatically to the next question. Is it Correct?

3. In Writing section, each Question is individually timed and after that time, it will move to Next question Automatically or we can ourselves click next?

4. In Listening section, can we click next or will it move to next automatically? 

Thanks


----------



## hi2guru

Hi Janardhan,

"The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack" has 3 offline tests. 
"Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack" has 4 offline tests.

I have bought both the books. First one is for the test takers. Second one is for the teachers. Personally, I felt it is worth to get both the books, because some important tips are shared in the practice tests plus book(though it is costlier) and u ll get additional 4 offline tests. 






Janardhan.G said:


> "3 mock tests" are these from this book?
> 
> Buy PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Book Online at Low Prices in India | PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## explorer101

*Tips for PTE-A*

Hi Guys,

I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores - 

Listening - 83
Reading - 90
Speaking - 90
Writing - 84


Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) - 

1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.

2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.

3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.

I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.

Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


----------



## aditi7777

sandeepr said:


> Aditi, I just did 3 mock tests that's it nothing more than that and saw some videos on YouTube for tips.
> 
> In speaking section, for short answers finish ur answer and wait for few secs it will automatically turn to completed then clk next.
> 
> For short lecture keep talking till it says completed.


Hi Sandeep,

Thanks mate, I think now I know why I had less score.

Thanks


----------



## jigarpatel

Hi Guys,

I appeared for PTE - A on 24th Feb and my test was started around 2 PM in afternoon. But I have not received my test report yet..

Can someone tell me when will I get my test report? Usually, I have seen cases where people get the results within 24 hrs.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

jigarpatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE - A on 24th Feb and my test was started around 2 PM in afternoon. But I have not received my test report yet..
> 
> Can someone tell me when will I get my test report? Usually, I have seen cases where people get the results within 24 hrs.



I received my score reports for the practice test A on the 3rd working day. the reason, as they mentioned for the delay, was technical glitch with their systems.


----------



## jigarpatel

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> I received my score reports for the practice test A on the 3rd working day. the reason, as they mentioned for the delay, was technical glitch with their systems.


Thanks Varun for the reply. Actually, I appeared for real exam not the practice test...


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

jigarpatel said:


> Thanks Varun for the reply. Actually, I appeared for real exam not the practice test...



Oh I see. Maybe you should wait for 5 working days, as they claim, and then contact them if your scores are still not out.

Good luck with the scores Jigar


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats mate and all the very best for the Australian PR Process..

Can you please PM me your contact number..

Regards
Deepak



prashantdamle said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


----------



## raj12.agrwal

My Two Cents to PTE

My Score : R/W/L/S : All 90s. Overall : 90.

My IELTS History : Band 8 Overall several times, though Writing 7.5 most of the times.

What Books I referred : The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)

Online : ptepractice.com/ I subscribed for a month and then took one practice test where i scored above 80 consistently.

My Tips :

1) You need to be familiar with the exam pattern.
2) PTE is a time-intensive test, so if you do not take time to handle your time very well, you will land in big trouble.
3) The practice exam( i would recommend that as it's cheap) is tougher than the actual exam.
and would give you a good idea where you can improve.
4) Check spellings in what you write, else, it would really reflect pretty poorly on your overall score.
5) List to recordings in the book i recommended, and it would give you an idea of what is expected in the exam.
6) Don't worry too much about " Describe image" as regardless of how you assess yourself, the computer always scores you better.
7) Try not to use the same words repetitively.
8)Be careful with re-arranging paragraphs and re-ordering sentences as they are not scored the way you think( look it up if you don't know).


----------



## motoja

Nevermind


----------



## jigarpatel

raj12.agrwal said:


> My Two Cents to PTE
> 
> My Score : R/W/L/S : All 90s. Overall : 90.
> 
> My IELTS History : Band 8 Overall several times, though Writing 7.5 most of the times.
> 
> What Books I referred : The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> 
> Online : ptepractice.com/ I subscribed for a month and then took one practice test where i scored above 80 consistently.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1) You need to be familiar with the exam pattern.
> 2) PTE is a time-intensive test, so if you do not take time to handle your time very well, you will land in big trouble.
> 3) The practice exam( i would recommend that as it's cheap) is tougher than the actual exam.
> and would give you a good idea where you can improve.
> 4) Check spellings in what you write, else, it would really reflect pretty poorly on your overall score.
> 5) List to recordings in the book i recommended, and it would give you an idea of what is expected in the exam.
> 6) Don't worry too much about " Describe image" as regardless of how you assess yourself, the computer always scores you better.
> 7) Try not to use the same words repetitively.
> 8)Be careful with re-arranging paragraphs and re-ordering sentences as they are not scored the way you think( look it up if you don't know).


Thanks Raj for sharing the tips...

What was your exam date? Actually, I gave the exam on 24th feb and still waiting for the results...


----------



## raj12.agrwal

It takes around 5 days for the score to come through. I gave it in Aug last year i think.


----------



## mandy2137

raj12.agrwal said:


> My Two Cents to PTE
> 
> My Score : R/W/L/S : All 90s. Overall : 90.
> 
> My IELTS History : Band 8 Overall several times, though Writing 7.5 most of the times.
> 
> What Books I referred : The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> 
> Online : ptepractice.com/ I subscribed for a month and then took one practice test where i scored above 80 consistently.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1) You need to be familiar with the exam pattern.
> 2) PTE is a time-intensive test, so if you do not take time to handle your time very well, you will land in big trouble.
> 3) The practice exam( i would recommend that as it's cheap) is tougher than the actual exam.
> and would give you a good idea where you can improve.
> 4) Check spellings in what you write, else, it would really reflect pretty poorly on your overall score.
> 5) List to recordings in the book i recommended, and it would give you an idea of what is expected in the exam.
> 6) Don't worry too much about " Describe image" as regardless of how you assess yourself, the computer always scores you better.
> 7) Try not to use the same words repetitively.
> 8)Be careful with re-arranging paragraphs and re-ordering sentences as they are not scored the way you think( look it up if you don't know).



Thanks Raj, what are your views about summarize text in writing? I feel difficulties in that.


----------



## hblbrn

Hi All - 

I got my score today - S:90, L:88, R:82, W:80 (Overall 84). I thank you all for your help, especially contributors of the thread - "PTE Academic"

~hblbrn


----------



## motoja

hblbrn said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I got my score today - S:90, L:88, R:82, W:80 (Overall 84). I thank you all for your help, especially contributors of the thread - "PTE Academic"
> 
> ~hblbrn


hblbrn,
Did you take the practice test? How did you score?


----------



## sdeepak

Great Score !!!! Congrats!!! All the very best for rest of the process...




hblbrn said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I got my score today - S:90, L:88, R:82, W:80 (Overall 84). I thank you all for your help, especially contributors of the thread - "PTE Academic"
> 
> ~hblbrn


----------



## jigarpatel

hblbrn said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I got my score today - S:90, L:88, R:82, W:80 (Overall 84). I thank you all for your help, especially contributors of the thread - "PTE Academic"
> 
> ~hblbrn


Many congrates on getting this good score...

BTW, What was your exam date?


----------



## hblbrn

I took Practice Test A - scored 65 in all sections except speaking (55). Though I did not attempt this test seriously, but it gave me a fair idea of my development areas. I gave a 2-week preparation before taking the actual test.


----------



## Janardhan.G

hblbrn said:


> I took Practice Test A - scored 65 in all sections except speaking (55). Though I did not attempt this test seriously, but it gave me a fair idea of my development areas. I gave a 2-week preparation before taking the actual test.


Congratulations!! you got amazing score..that too after 65 in Mock test, you nailed real test completely..very very impressive.

which one is difficult...mock test or real test..


----------



## hblbrn

jigarpatel - My exam was on 25/Feb (yesterday)

Janardhan.G - I felt, both of them are of same difficulty level...slightly real one is easier.

sdeepak - Thank you.

~hblbrn


----------



## sabbys77

Hello there!

I was about to buy sample questions from ptepratice.com. If anyone has purchased pls confirm, are they different from the one we get with the pte official book?

Thx for your time.


----------



## atmahesh

if we can buy 10 coupons , there will be discount of 15%, just a thought if we can get a pool of 10 people 

Pearson VUE Test Vouchers - Pearson Test of English Academic


----------



## Janardhan.G

this question is for who already attempted PTE.

can we go back to previous questions during reading? just for re-review.


----------



## atmahesh

Janardhan.G said:


> this question is for who already attempted PTE.
> 
> can we go back to previous questions during reading? just for re-review.


no. You can't


----------



## tirik.ijrad

atmahesh said:


> if we can buy 10 coupons , there will be discount of 15%, just a thought if we can get a pool of 10 people
> 
> Pearson VUE Test Vouchers - Pearson Test of English Academic


Mahesh, I am ready to buy one coupon. But can confirm you by monday eve.


----------



## mak89

Hi all,

Did anyone use the Gold Test Preparation Kit from Pearson?
It says we will get SAMPLE QUESTIONS/ANSWERS & 2 X SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST

Are these practice tests similar to the individual scored practice tests?

Or is it better to go for individual ones?

Please suggest.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone use the Gold Test Preparation Kit from Pearson?
> It says we will get SAMPLE QUESTIONS/ANSWERS & 2 X SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST
> 
> Are these practice tests similar to the individual scored practice tests?
> 
> Or is it better to go for individual ones?
> 
> Please suggest.


Mak89 - the questions in practice tests are different from scored practice tests. Its worth buying the gold test preparation lot.


----------



## ksnraju82

Hi there,

I have a quick question. I scored 64 in writing, 83 in speaking, 69 reading and 67 in listening. To meet the desired eligibility i need 65 in all the categories. I am lagging with just 1 point in writing. On going for rescore, are there any chances for score change.

Please suggest.

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## reddytelecom478

ksnraju82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a quick question. I scored 64 in writing, 83 in speaking, 69 reading and 67 in listening. To meet the desired eligibility i need 65 in all the categories. I am lagging with just 1 point in writing. On going for rescore, are there any chances for score change.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Cheers,
> Satya


There is no facility of revaluation in PTE A test. Moreover, you got nice scores in the other sections and only 1 mark less in writing. Better to register for the test again.
All the best for your future endeavors.
BR// 
NAGA.


----------



## ksnraju82

Thank you so much for prompt response Naga.

But i see they are charging $125 for rescore. If i apply for the same will there be any difference? I am just 1 mark short for eligibility. That is what is concerning the most. Are there any chances ?

Please clarify.

Regards,
Satya


----------



## sdeepak

Oh! God ! That's was very much near!!! Just one point in Writing...

Mate - Can you please share your exp for the essay writing topic..




ksnraju82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a quick question. I scored 64 in writing, 83 in speaking, 69 reading and 67 in listening. To meet the desired eligibility i need 65 in all the categories. I am lagging with just 1 point in writing. On going for rescore, are there any chances for score change.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Cheers,
> Satya


----------



## sdeepak

Requesting a rescore

If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:
• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either
scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.
To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## Janardhan.G

Guys I need clarification on "Listening Fill In the blanks" section.

once the recording completed, system waits till i press next or it immediately goes to next? can we note down our answers on notepad while listening and fill the blanks later on once recording completed? or do we need to write as recording goes?


----------



## lakshmim_84

Janardhan.G said:


> Guys I need clarification on "Listening Fill In the blanks" section.
> 
> once the recording completed, system waits till i press next or it immediately goes to next? can we note down our answers on notepad while listening and fill the blanks later on once recording completed? or do we need to write as recording goes?


yes, you can write it down in the notepad and then type it later. The system gives you around 30 seconds time


----------



## Janardhan.G

lakshmim_84 said:


> yes, you can write it down in the notepad and then type it later. The system gives you around 30 seconds time


ohk, thanks for quick reply.


----------



## roni.patel

*Few links for PTE:*

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Course-Outline.pdf
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## aarif

Any one has booked PTE A in first week of march?


----------



## icewarp

aarif said:


> Any one has booked PTE A in first week of march?


March, 3rd


----------



## aarif

icewarp said:


> March, 3rd


Best Luck.

Im having on 5th.


----------



## atmahesh

7th March.

let's catch up guys on skype ..my id is 'atul.grit'


----------



## RogerQ

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to communicate that I got a good score for PTE A.

I want to thank every one here for all the help - this is such a helpful forum. All the best for your efforts.

Below are some nuances D) of the exam you might find useful. Do let me know if you have questions.

1. After each question which is not individually timed - when u press next u will be asked for a confirmation to proceed - I had not noticed this mentioned anywhere and was slightly surprised. 

2. Do not try to linger at one question during the listening section because of the time factor. I had only 2 minutes in the end. If you are reasonably confident move on to the next question. Note that even when it is waiting for the recording to play and while the recording is playing the actual test timer keeps running so you need to keep up with this.

3. There is some noise due to other students, so try to increase volume of your earphone to close to max right at the beginning of repeat sentence section, even if the existing level is audible. 

4. Speaking fluently during the speaking section is the most important thing rather than content. Content has to be on topic but not necessarily exact. You can check the 3 practice tests provided with the Official guide CD and the responses to the retell lecture to get an idea. I thought the Finland related response in the 2nd sample test gives a good idea how to respond when the recording to difficult to grasp fully. 

5. Erasable noteboard and pen - The noteboard is long notepad - about 16 inches long and 10 inches wide. Writing surface is plastic like and pen is erasable marker. You are required not to erase what you write during the exam. 

6. Listening - Summarize lecture - This requires you to write up to a maximum of 70 words for which it is easy to get content. So u can be calm if you do not understand what is being spoken in the beginning as you will get enough information through the lecture and have enough content. Note down a couple of facts / factors and you can elaborate on that.

7. I have attached some short answer questions I have prepared during my study. Helped me with a couple of questions during the exam. You might one or two or no questions from this. 

8. Your passport is the only document that needs to be taken.

Thank you


----------



## motoja

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to communicate that I got a good score for PTE A.
> 
> I want to thank every one here for all the help - this is such a helpful forum. All the best for your efforts.
> 
> Below are some nuances D) of the exam you might find useful. Do let me know if you have questions.
> 
> 1. After each question which is not individually timed - when u press next u will be asked for a confirmation to proceed - I had not noticed this mentioned anywhere and was slightly surprised.
> 
> 2. Do not try to linger at one question during the listening section because of the time factor. I had only 2 minutes in the end. If you are reasonably confident move on to the next question. Note that even when it is waiting for the recording to play and while the recording is playing the actual test timer keeps running so you need to keep up with this.
> 
> 3. There is some noise due to other students, so try to increase volume of your earphone to close to max right at the beginning of repeat sentence section, even if the existing level is audible.
> 
> 4. Speaking fluently during the speaking section is the most important thing rather than content. Content has to be on topic but not necessarily exact. You can check the 3 practice tests provided with the Official guide CD and the responses to the retell lecture to get an idea. I thought the Finland related response in the 2nd sample test gives a good idea how to respond when the recording to difficult to grasp fully.
> 
> 5. Erasable noteboard and pen - The noteboard is long notepad - about 16 inches long and 10 inches wide. Writing surface is plastic like and pen is erasable marker. You are required not to erase what you write during the exam.
> 
> 6. Listening - Summarize lecture - This requires you to write up to a maximum of 70 words for which it is easy to get content. So u can be calm if you do not understand what is being spoken in the beginning as you will get enough information through the lecture and have enough content. Note down a couple of facts / factors and you can elaborate on that.
> 
> 7. I have attached some short answer questions I have prepared during my study. Helped me with a couple of questions during the exam. You might one or two or no questions from this.
> 
> 8. Your passport is the only document that needs to be taken.
> 
> Thank you


Roger,

First of all, congratulations.

Did you take IELTS or PTE practice tests on ptepractice.com before? How did you score on those?


----------



## mandy2137

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to communicate that I got a good score for PTE A.
> 
> I want to thank every one here for all the help - this is such a helpful forum. All the best for your efforts.
> 
> Below are some nuances D) of the exam you might find useful. Do let me know if you have questions.
> 
> 1. After each question which is not individually timed - when u press next u will be asked for a confirmation to proceed - I had not noticed this mentioned anywhere and was slightly surprised.
> 
> 2. Do not try to linger at one question during the listening section because of the time factor. I had only 2 minutes in the end. If you are reasonably confident move on to the next question. Note that even when it is waiting for the recording to play and while the recording is playing the actual test timer keeps running so you need to keep up with this.
> 
> 3. There is some noise due to other students, so try to increase volume of your earphone to close to max right at the beginning of repeat sentence section, even if the existing level is audible.
> 
> 4. Speaking fluently during the speaking section is the most important thing rather than content. Content has to be on topic but not necessarily exact. You can check the 3 practice tests provided with the Official guide CD and the responses to the retell lecture to get an idea. I thought the Finland related response in the 2nd sample test gives a good idea how to respond when the recording to difficult to grasp fully.
> 
> 5. Erasable noteboard and pen - The noteboard is long notepad - about 16 inches long and 10 inches wide. Writing surface is plastic like and pen is erasable marker. You are required not to erase what you write during the exam.
> 
> 6. Listening - Summarize lecture - This requires you to write up to a maximum of 70 words for which it is easy to get content. So u can be calm if you do not understand what is being spoken in the beginning as you will get enough information through the lecture and have enough content. Note down a couple of facts / factors and you can elaborate on that.
> 
> 7. I have attached some short answer questions I have prepared during my study. Helped me with a couple of questions during the exam. You might one or two or no questions from this.
> 
> 8. Your passport is the only document that needs to be taken.
> 
> Thank you


Fantastic Roger, 

Thanks for details and congratulations.


----------



## hblbrn

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to communicate that I got a good score for PTE A.
> 
> I want to thank every one here for all the help - this is such a helpful forum. All the best for your efforts.
> 
> Below are some nuances D) of the exam you might find useful. Do let me know if you have questions.
> 
> 1. After each question which is not individually timed - when u press next u will be asked for a confirmation to proceed - I had not noticed this mentioned anywhere and was slightly surprised.
> 
> 2. Do not try to linger at one question during the listening section because of the time factor. I had only 2 minutes in the end. If you are reasonably confident move on to the next question. Note that even when it is waiting for the recording to play and while the recording is playing the actual test timer keeps running so you need to keep up with this.
> 
> 3. There is some noise due to other students, so try to increase volume of your earphone to close to max right at the beginning of repeat sentence section, even if the existing level is audible.
> 
> 4. Speaking fluently during the speaking section is the most important thing rather than content. Content has to be on topic but not necessarily exact. You can check the 3 practice tests provided with the Official guide CD and the responses to the retell lecture to get an idea. I thought the Finland related response in the 2nd sample test gives a good idea how to respond when the recording to difficult to grasp fully.
> 
> 5. Erasable noteboard and pen - The noteboard is long notepad - about 16 inches long and 10 inches wide. Writing surface is plastic like and pen is erasable marker. You are required not to erase what you write during the exam.
> 
> 6. Listening - Summarize lecture - This requires you to write up to a maximum of 70 words for which it is easy to get content. So u can be calm if you do not understand what is being spoken in the beginning as you will get enough information through the lecture and have enough content. Note down a couple of facts / factors and you can elaborate on that.
> 
> 7. I have attached some short answer questions I have prepared during my study. Helped me with a couple of questions during the exam. You might one or two or no questions from this.
> 
> 8. Your passport is the only document that needs to be taken.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats RogerQ. By the way, what is your score in PTEA?

~hblbrn


----------



## RogerQ

motoja said:


> Roger,
> 
> First of all, congratulations.
> 
> Did you take IELTS or PTE practice tests on ptepractice.com before? How did you score on those?


Hi Motoja,

Thank you.

I had taken IELTS - scores were: W: 8.5 S:7.5 L: 9 R: 9
I did not take paid PTE practice test, but practiced with the pte official guide and CD.


----------



## RogerQ

hblbrn said:


> Congrats RogerQ. By the way, what is your score in PTEA?
> 
> ~hblbrn


Hi hblbrn,

Score is 90 in all sections


----------



## motoja

RogerQ said:


> Hi Motoja,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I had taken IELTS - scores were: W: 8.5 S:7.5 L: 9 R: 9
> I did not take paid PTE practice test, but practiced with the pte official guide and CD.


Nice.

Btw, where are you in Taiwan? I studied in Taipei for 2 years.


----------



## Shamini

Hi just gave PTE practice test B and got 58 overall. S- 52, L-65, R-52 and W-62. March 3rd is my exam. Please advise me how to improve in reading.I have practiced a lot. Is it very difficult in real test?


----------



## king_garu

Hi all,
I'm new on this forum and I want to know that if someone getting 5 band in reading, is it better to give PTE test or continue with IELTS ?
And If some suggest me how to improve reading skill, as I found very difficult and less time as well in the test?


----------



## pdhadhal

Hi Everyone 

I have been trying to achieve 65 + score in PTE Academic since last one month. 

I have appeared this exam almost 3 times in month i am still not sure where i am wrong . I am really disappointed now My scores are as per following
Can anyone please advise me ? 

LISTENING 63	64	60
READING 57	60	53
SPEAKING 66	79	62
WRITING 67	57	61

GRAMMER 78	39	63
ORAL FLUENCY 54	76	62
PRONUNCIATION	70	71	58
SPELLING 45	22	80
VOCABULARY 70	70	69
WR. DISCOURSE	56	24	53


----------



## ManpreetK

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I have taken my PTE Academic exam in Chopras, Bangalore. Its an ample experience attending the test. There were six of them & there was slight disturbance. Today i received the score as
> 
> L:69, R:65, S:65, W:66
> 
> I just prepared for two days.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi Mohd,

I Bangalore there are only two test centres avaiable.
I am planning to register for March. Shall I book it in Chopras? Or I shall give a lil late and wait for Pearson centre dates.

Anybody gave Pte in Bangalore.?
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## reddytelecom478

aarif said:


> Any one has booked PTE A in first week of march?


Hello , 
I have registered for 10th MARCH.
BR// NAGA


----------



## reddytelecom478

pdhadhal said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have been trying to achieve 65 + score in PTE Academic since last one month.
> 
> I have appeared this exam almost 3 times in month i am still not sure where i am wrong . I am really disappointed now My scores are as per following
> Can anyone please advise me ?
> 
> LISTENING 63	64	60
> READING 57	60	53
> SPEAKING 66	79	62
> WRITING 67	57	61
> 
> GRAMMER 78	39	63
> ORAL FLUENCY 54	76	62
> PRONUNCIATION	70	71	58
> SPELLING 45	22	80
> VOCABULARY 70	70	69
> WR. DISCOURSE	56	24	53



You're almost near to your desired scores. Need to be focus more on your weak areas/ which items or questions you feel more difficult. Do not loose the hope and ultimately practice makes perfect, therefore do practice section wise and pick the items which you feel difficult, make some separate materials for that. 

All the best for your test.
BR// NAGA


----------



## aarif

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hello ,
> I have registered for 10th MARCH.
> BR// NAGA


Best luck buddy.


----------



## atmahesh

sabbys77 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I was about to buy sample questions from ptepratice.com. If anyone has purchased pls confirm, are they different from the one we get with the pte official book?
> 
> Thx for your time.


Different


----------



## gurumurthal

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hello ,
> I have registered for 10th MARCH.
> BR// NAGA


Best of Luck mate.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi Manpreet,

you can book the test anytime in chopras and select the date accordingly when you are comfortable with, it is not like IELTS where there are only two slots in a month. But book the test in the mid week not on weekends.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## atmahesh

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> you can book the test anytime in chopras and select the date accordingly when you are comfortable with, it is not like IELTS where there are only two slots in a month. But book the test in the mid week not on weekends.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


I booked it on weekend I.e. 7th march. Is there any problem on 7th?


----------



## aarif

atmahesh said:


> I booked it on weekend I.e. 7th march. Is there any problem on 7th?


No, No problem at all.

In which city you have booked?

On weekend thete might be a crowdy so all suggest to book in working days.

Best Luck.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



atmahesh said:


> I booked it on weekend I.e. 7th march. Is there any problem on 7th?


Hi atmahesh,

There is no problem on weekends, as you have already booked it. But i preferred a week day because i felt there would not be much disturbance. Anyway cheer up you can score high.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## ManpreetK

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> you can book the test anytime in chopras and select the date accordingly when you are comfortable with, it is not like IELTS where there are only two slots in a month. But book the test in the mid week not on weekends.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi Mohd,

Thanks for your reply. I booked this morning in Chopras on 24th March.
I have no idea for the test format and prep material. Just wanted to book slot first.
I should start preparing soon.

Any advice/material is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## aarif

Hi,
Any one please share/suggest tips for Describe Image for better score.

What they expect from candidate for describe image and how one can crack it for better score.

Thank You.


----------



## VENKATESHGP

*PTE Academic attempted on 27 Feb*

Hi All,

I attempted PTE academic test last Friday, expecting a good score here. I am not confident as the format is too time oriented to catch up with it.

I don't know the format properly and hence lost some questions due to bad time management.

My advice is to go through test format and practice tests.

best of luck for all.

I am waiting for my results.

Fingers crossed.

Regards
VGP


----------



## atmahesh

aarif said:


> No, No problem at all.
> 
> In which city you have booked?
> 
> On weekend thete might be a crowdy so all suggest to book in working days.
> 
> Best Luck.


Bangalore


----------



## aarif

VENKATESH,

Hope you will get your desired score.

Can you also share your experience i details for each section?

What was the topic for writing essay?

Thanks.


VENKATESHGP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attempted PTE academic test last Friday, expecting a good score here. I am not confident as the format is too time oriented to catch up with it.
> 
> I don't know the format properly and hence lost some questions due to bad time management.
> 
> My advice is to go through test format and practice tests.
> 
> best of luck for all.
> 
> I am waiting for my results.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards
> VGP


----------



## haisergeant

Just found this thread after the original thread has been closed. Really useful tips here. I am preparing PTE for the beginning of April.


----------



## Cabriolex

Hi there,

Just wanted to share my story as well. I have also decided to go down the PTE test route, because two previous IELTS attempts were insufficient (needed 7 each, got 8.5,8.5,7.0,6.5 first time and 8.5, 8.0, 6.5, 7.0 later). In both I've missed my goal by half a band. 

Today I've got my Scored Test A done with following results: 79,78,85,77.

So I'm sure now that PTE Academic is only way to go, especially if you miss your desired score by tiny bit.


----------



## jayambabu

Cabriolex said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to share my story as well. I have also decided to go down the PTE test route, because two previous IELTS attempts were insufficient (needed 7 each, got 8.5,8.5,7.0,6.5 first time and 8.5, 8.0, 6.5, 7.0 later). In both I've missed my goal by half a band.
> 
> Today I've got my Scored Test A done with following results: 79,78,85,77.
> 
> So I'm sure now that PTE Academic is only way to go, especially if you miss your desired score by tiny bit.


Good. I am also preparing PTE to take exam on April 1st Week. Have you gone through any specific material or any mock test. Pls share with us.


----------



## aarif

Cabriolex said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to share my story as well. I have also decided to go down the PTE test route, because two previous IELTS attempts were insufficient (needed 7 each, got 8.5,8.5,7.0,6.5 first time and 8.5, 8.0, 6.5, 7.0 later). In both I've missed my goal by half a band.
> 
> Today I've got my Scored Test A done with following results: 79,78,85,77.
> 
> So I'm sure now that PTE Academic is only way to go, especially if you miss your desired score by tiny bit.


Congratulation!!!

Kindly share your exam experience so it can be useful for other members.

Thanks.


----------



## reddytelecom478

aarif said:


> Hi,
> Any one please share/suggest tips for Describe Image for better score.
> 
> What they expect from candidate for describe image and how one can crack it for better score.
> 
> Thank You.



Describe Image:

In this case/item, we get 6 or 7 different items Bar-graph, line-graph, pie-chart, photo, table, block diagram, photo/picture. Around you'll get 6 to 8 questions. When ever, you start the question use different phrases like 
For instance:
This graph depicts...........
This photo illustrates.............
This pie-chart describes.........

Use some business trending terms like inclined, take off, decreased , increased, dramatically, rise, rose to name but a few.

Follow some template format like " This graph depicts the population of UK during years 1950 to 2000. From the year 1950 to 1970 population increased gradually, however from 1970 to 1990 population growth has been dropped to 2 millions. In and all, at the end of the year 2000, it crosses to 2.5 millions.

Use the template same template.
BR // NAGA..


----------



## aarif

reddytelecom478 said:


> Describe Image:
> 
> In this case/item, we get 6 or 7 different items Bar-graph, line-graph, pie-chart, photo, table, block diagram, photo/picture. Around you'll get 6 to 8 questions. When ever, you start the question use different phrases like
> For instance:
> This graph depicts...........
> This photo illustrates.............
> This pie-chart describes.........
> 
> Use some business trending terms like inclined, take off, decreased , increased, dramatically, rise, rose to name but a few.
> 
> Follow some template format like " This graph depicts the population of UK during years 1950 to 2000. From the year 1950 to 1970 population increased gradually, however from 1970 to 1990 population growth has been dropped to 2 millions. In and all, at the end of the year 2000, it crosses to 2.5 millions.
> 
> Use the template same template.
> BR // NAGA..


Hi,

Thanks for a quick tips.

Do repetition of word will be a negative in it?

On what basis they assess this section?


----------



## reddytelecom478

aarif said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for a quick tips.
> 
> Do repetition of word will be a negative in it?
> 
> On what basis they assess this section?


As per my understanding, repetition of words would not effect negatively always but try to use synonyms or broad vocabulary (rich vocab). 

While describing, content is not much important (but it is also one factor/try to figure it or tell relate to that). Do not use much pillar words/sounds (hmmm,uhhhh) and avoid long pauses. Better to speak for full time (whole 40 seconds). Oral frequency and pronunciation plays significant role in this item. Forgot that your're at test center, try to fell your describing to your friend or colleague, describe it straight way. Don't be tense or nervous.

BR// NAGA


----------



## aarif

reddytelecom478 said:


> As per my understanding, repetition of words would not effect negatively always but try to use synonyms or broad vocabulary (rich vocab).
> 
> While describing, content is not much important (but it is also one factor/try to figure it or tell relate to that). Do not use much pillar words/sounds (hmmm,uhhhh) and avoid long pauses. Better to speak for full time (whole 40 seconds). Oral frequency and pronunciation plays significant role in this item. Forgot that your're at test center, try to fell your describing to your friend or colleague, describe it straight way. Don't be tense or nervous.
> 
> BR// NAGA


Thanks a lot friend.

It been a great help for all test takers. Including me, of course.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I'm having trouble organising my study methodologies for PTE Academic. Anyone who could provide tips? Not sure how to begin reviewing for it.


----------



## zaratong

ichoosetoshine said:


> I'm having trouble organising my study methodologies for PTE Academic. Anyone who could provide tips? Not sure how to begin reviewing for it.


Try to watch the tutorial video in youtube, it help me have a picture of real test and also some skills you can learn from it.

I just start study on it and maybe I will purchase the practice test from pearson since many ppl here recommend it.


----------



## jayambabu

*Writting*

Can someone suggest the Writing Part, I am very nervous on this section. Pls.


----------



## nikdh

jayambabu said:


> Can someone suggest the Writing Part, I am very nervous on this section. Pls.


Writing section is the easiest to score. 
Only two types of questions.
Essay, trust me, you can easily do in 20 minutes. Take about 5 minutes to think/plan. and start writing.
Generally it is recommended to have 3-4 paragraphs in it.
1st for introduction to the topic, 2nd for mentioning your opinion/agreement/disagreement on the topic, 3rd for explanation/reason for the same and 4th conclusion.

Writing summary is also easy and can be easily mastered with practicing few samples.
Good luck.


----------



## Janardhan.G

can some one comment on writing part of PTE comparing with IELTS writing. does preparation for IELTS writing will be enough or any tweaks necessary?


----------



## sandeepr

Janardhan.G said:


> can some one comment on writing part of PTE comparing with IELTS writing. does preparation for IELTS writing will be enough or any tweaks necessary?


Prepare for IELTS Writing and implement the same here, you will get more than 7 easily.


----------



## pratsi90

Guys,
I am having exam on 17th March preparing for 65 each. My previous score was L60 R62 W64 S58.
Can anyone please tell me how are you guys preparing for Retell lecture and Summarize spoken text as I find this 2 question too difficult and always find big trouble in note down the points.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## alialison

PTE is checked by computer, so expect anything.You may jump from 50 to 60, the to 45.


----------



## atmahesh

icewarp said:


> March, 3rd


How was your exam icewrap? 

What was your writing topic ? When are you expecting result ?


----------



## jigarpatel

Hello Guys,

I appeared for PTE - A on 24th feb and got my PTE - A result yesterday. With a very heavy heart, I failed in Speaking part. Below is my score: *(My requirement : >=65 in all sections)*

Communicative Skills
L/R/S/W - 69/73/57/72

Enabling
Grammar - 81
Oral Fluency - 57
Pronunciation - 53
Spelling - 74
Vocabulary - 59
Writing Discourse - 44

After analyzing the test results, I don't understand when I am falling sort ( even after following all guidelines suggested by members in the forum) to perform well in below speaking & listening sections:

Speaking
- Repeat Sentence
- Describe image
- Re tell lecture
- Answer short question (Mostly I find difficulties in giving answers of questions where images are given and I need to quickly answer where is the particular area/building located etc.)

Listening
- Summarize spoken text

Please guys help me out in clarifying my doubts as It seems difficult for me to achieve good score in speaking.


----------



## motoja

I just took the test and there's a thing that bothers me: I don't think I got any retell lecture item. Is this normal?


----------



## ILY

jigarpatel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE - A on 24th feb and got my PTE - A result yesterday. With a very heavy heart, I failed in Speaking part. Below is my score: *(My requirement : >=65 in all sections)*
> 
> Communicative Skills
> L/R/S/W - 69/73/57/72
> 
> Enabling
> Grammar - 81
> Oral Fluency - 57
> Pronunciation - 53
> Spelling - 74
> Vocabulary - 59
> Writing Discourse - 44
> 
> After analyzing the test results, I don't understand when I am falling sort ( even after following all guidelines suggested by members in the forum) to perform well in below speaking & listening sections:
> 
> Speaking
> - Repeat Sentence
> - Describe image
> - Re tell lecture
> - Answer short question (Mostly I find difficulties in giving answers of questions where images are given and I need to quickly answer where is the particular area/building located etc.)
> 
> Listening
> - Summarize spoken text
> 
> Please guys help me out in clarifying my doubts as It seems difficult for me to achieve good score in speaking.


Don't worry man: It's part of life. I am almost the same like you.

L R S W
Test A: 66 52 46 66
Test B: 77 62 57 75
Exam: 68 71 90 61

Analysis: L, R and S improved by no idea how come v low score in Writing.

Have to attempt again. Let's hope for the best. You are close too, don't loose heart. My Speaking was not upto the mark, I did mistakes I remember, I could not even explain the graphs properly there were wrong answres to the short Qs also but still they gave me 90 . I was not expecting even 65 in that. So be hopeful, It will be done. Better luck next time. At least it is better than IELTS, here you can hope for better result in the next attempt but in IELTS you can't. Every attempt is new attempt.

The most difficult part i noticed is the Speaking (Describe image & retell Lecture) Just foucs on these. These Qs have more weightage than all others. If you are good in these you will get high score.

Best of Luck.


----------



## jigarpatel

ILY said:


> Don't worry man: It's part of life. I am almost the same like you.
> 
> L R S W
> Test A: 66 52 46 66
> Test B: 77 62 57 75
> Exam: 68 71 90 61
> 
> Analysis: L, R and S improved by no idea how come v low score in Writing.
> 
> Have to attempt again. Let's hope for the best. You are close too, don't loose heart. My Speaking was not upto the mark, I did mistakes I remember, I could not even explain the graphs properly there were wrong answres to the short Qs also but still they gave me 90 . I was not expecting even 65 in that. So be hopeful, It will be done. Better luck next time. At least it is better than IELTS, here you can hope for better result in the next attempt but in IELTS you can't. Every attempt is new attempt.
> 
> The most difficult part i noticed is the Speaking (Describe image & retell Lecture) Just foucs on these. These Qs have more weightage than all others. If you are good in these you will get high score.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Thank you so much ILY for your kind words and motivation. Can you please share me a bit on how you explained the graphs in exam? Well I know that there were mistakes but still wanted your feedback or strategies that you followed? Also, How's your experience for Repeat Statement?


----------



## ILY

jigarpatel said:


> Thank you so much ILY for your kind words and motivation. Can you please share me a bit on how you explained the graphs in exam? Well I know that there were mistakes but still wanted your feedback or strategies that you followed? Also, How's your experience for Repeat Statement?



I did practice by the following links.






IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1

Try to write in your own words for each of these graphs.

In the exam there were not much difficult graphs. main problem is shortage of time. Just in 40 Sec you can explain only main topic of the graph and one or 2 trends. There will be mix of all kinds of graphs in exam. Bar, Pie, Line, Chart, Process.

Practice is Must, Words must flow spontaneously with accuracy. If you can't speak or hesitate, repeat words, stuck in one line. This will affect your score.

I hope it will help.


----------



## pratsi90

ILY said:


> I did practice by the following links.
> 
> IELTS Academic Task 1 How to describe a Pie Chart - YouTube
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
> 
> Try to write in your own words for each of these graphs.
> 
> In the exam there were not much difficult graphs. main problem is shortage of time. Just in 40 Sec you can explain only main topic of the graph and one or 2 trends. There will be mix of all kinds of graphs in exam. Bar, Pie, Line, Chart, Process.
> 
> Practice is Must, Words must flow spontaneously with accuracy. If you can't speak or hesitate, repeat words, stuck in one line. This will affect your score.
> 
> I hope it will help.



Dear ILy,

Thank you for sharing the link. Is there any preparation tip you can give me for summaries spoken text ? 

Thanks


----------



## ILY

pratsi90 said:


> Dear ILy,
> 
> Thank you for sharing the link. Is there any preparation tip you can give me for summaries spoken text ?
> 
> Thanks


1: Make Notes as much as you can. When you take notes, write key names of persons, places, main points. 

as much as you can. Don't stop. Keep writing as much as you can.

Then summaries based on these words. You must explian the key point of the lecture.
Your summary should cover main point then you are through.

I hope you will do good. Make summary upto 50 to 60 words only.


----------



## m.abdulhr

Hi,

Can anybody tell me what are the documents required to cancel the labor contract and what is the process.

Thank You


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats Mate..Even am also sometimes get carried away with the scores mentioned here..But i have just started the preparation and hoepfully to write the exam in April 1st or 2nd week..I have just sent you a PM.. 



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got the results. Prepared for one week just from the PTE guide. Scored 71 overall .
> My suggestion to prospective test givers is, do not expect this exam that easy especially if u r first timer.
> Time management is the main factor which I personally felt and being an IT guy I managed to score very less in spelling so whenever u practice try to type in notepad and see where u lies.
> My typo is pretty fast and this cud be the reason I was bit overconfident, but still managed to score above 65.
> Moreover, exam is same as sample paper as far as standard of questions is concerned.
> One more suggestion is do not go by the other forum members scores. Coz what I felt is that sometime give u the feeling of u can easily score and get carried away (at least this happen with me and my friend) but as a matter of fact judge urself and most of the people who do not score desired results never show up on the forum. U meet those guys at the center. I personally met few people who were seems to b far better then me but cudnt make it 65 in all sections.
> I am not discouraging but want to convey that try to give practice test and then see where u stand.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Thanks once again.


----------



## pratsi90

ILY said:


> 1: Make Notes as much as you can. When you take notes, write key names of persons, places, main points.
> 
> as much as you can. Don't stop. Keep writing as much as you can.
> 
> Then summaries based on these words. You must explian the key point of the lecture.
> Your summary should cover main point then you are through.
> 
> I hope you will do good. Make summary upto 50 to 60 words only.


Dear ILY,

Thank you for your reply. I will try doing it this way and lets see how it goes.
Btw when are you planning to give your next exam ?

Thankyou


----------



## ILY

pratsi90 said:


> Dear ILY,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I will try doing it this way and lets see how it goes.
> Btw when are you planning to give your next exam ?
> 
> Thankyou



In a week's time again. The only thing which you can practice in Speaking section, before exam, is Describe Image.


----------



## Natureo

*PTE Rescore*

Has anyone tried to rescore before? Were there any changes?
I've got 1 mark away from what I want, so I'm thinking to rescore.
Just want to ask your suggestion


----------



## icewarp

atmahesh said:


> icewarp said:
> 
> 
> 
> March, 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> How was your exam icewrap?
> 
> What was your writing topic ? When are you expecting result ?
Click to expand...

I got the same score that when I took before on toefl. Look my signature..like a band 6 in ielts.. nothing change with pte.

WT was about if travel is good for improve your intelligent abilities


I think PTE is equal than the other test..

The people who gets good scores I think was because they were cheated for the famous 0.5 in Xelts.. and the others because deserve it.. there is no such an easy test!

Regards.


----------



## atmahesh

icewarp said:


> I got the same score that when I took before on toefl. Look my signature..like a band 6 in ielts.. nothing change with pte.
> 
> WT was about if travel is good for improve your intelligent abilities
> 
> I think PTE is equal than the other test..
> 
> The people who gets good scores I think was because they were cheated for the famous 0.5 in Xelts.. and the others because deserve it.. there is no such an easy test!
> 
> Regards.


Ohk I understand your opinion. Thx


----------



## gvmichel

Hey folks.

I will attend the PTE-A exam tomorrow. As of now I am really discouraged to do it.
I want to achieve superior English.

Current IELTS: 8-9-8-7.5
PTE-A Online Scored Test A: 72-68-66-70
PTE-A Online Scored Test B: 72-77-72-68

Not expecting to get all 79s tomorrow at al....


----------



## atmahesh

gvmichel said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I will attend the PTE-A exam tomorrow. As of now I am really discouraged to do it.
> I want to achieve superior English.
> 
> Current IELTS: 8-9-8-7.5
> PTE-A Online Scored Test A: 72-68-66-70
> PTE-A Online Scored Test B: 72-77-72-68
> 
> Not expecting to get all 79s tomorrow at al....


It is still possible given the trend. Give your 100%


----------



## motoja

gvmichel said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I will attend the PTE-A exam tomorrow. As of now I am really discouraged to do it.
> I want to achieve superior English.
> 
> Current IELTS: 8-9-8-7.5
> PTE-A Online Scored Test A: 72-68-66-70
> PTE-A Online Scored Test B: 72-77-72-68
> 
> Not expecting to get all 79s tomorrow at al....


I bet you'll make it.


----------



## lanecwe

I have very little knowledge on PTE-A test. May I know if the writing test is done through online or handwriting?


----------



## mgmg

lanecwe said:


> I have very little knowledge on PTE-A test. May I know if the writing test is done through online or handwriting?


Lanecwe, it is computer based.


----------



## lanecwe

I know this is quite a general question, but would like to get some feedback. I couldn't achieve band 7 for writing in IELTS after 2 attempts. Will it be easier to score Proficient (>=65) for writing in PTE-A test compare to IETLS?


----------



## blackrider89

lanecwe said:


> I know this is quite a general question, but would like to get some feedback. I couldn't achieve band 7 for writing in IELTS after 2 attempts. Will it be easier to score Proficient (>=65) for writing in PTE-A test compare to IETLS?


Yes, it appears so.


----------



## rameshkd

Anyone sitting for PTE today in Bangalore


----------



## Janardhan.G

atmahesh said:


> It is still possible given the trend. Give your 100%


when is your second attempt?


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

I have a question PTE-A describe image section. I understand we have 40 seconds of time to record our answer. Do we need to speak multiple statements in response or would it be sufficient to give in one single short statement. I had this question, while practicing the sample questions on ptepractise.com, i observed the below in result section

*LIST OF CORRECT ANSWERS*
The graph shows Itunes purchased songs from week 0 to week 150.
The number of songs purchased has risen sharply since week 90.
There were 1,000 times more songs sold in week 148 than in week 0.
The number of songs sold by iTunes has exploded in the past 150 weeks.
iTunes only sold 1 million songs their first week.

Does this mean, any one of the statement as response would suffice?


----------



## rameshkd

an ide response would be to describe what kind of graph it is, what are the parameters shown in the graph, the minimum & maximum values. if possible also include the growth pattern


----------



## Kriti2015

Dear all Expats

I have just received the PTE-A result and could not believe my eyes.
My score: 
L-80
R-84
S-89
W-85

Thank you for people on this forum for the tricks and techniques to crack this exam.
It was my second and last attempt.

Good Luck to all who are going to sit in this exam.
Thanks

Kriti.


----------



## Janardhan.G

Kriti2015 said:


> Dear all Expats
> 
> I have just received the PTE-A result and could not believe my eyes.
> My score:
> L-80
> R-84
> S-89
> W-85
> 
> Thank you for people on this forum for the tricks and techniques to crack this exam.
> It was my second and last attempt.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are going to sit in this exam.
> Thanks
> 
> Kriti.


congratulations!! have you done mock tests? and do you have any experience with IELTS?


----------



## aarif

Congrates!!!!

In how much days you recieved the score report?



Kriti2015 said:


> Dear all Expats
> 
> I have just received the PTE-A result and could not believe my eyes.
> My score:
> L-80
> R-84
> S-89
> W-85
> 
> Thank you for people on this forum for the tricks and techniques to crack this exam.
> It was my second and last attempt.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are going to sit in this exam.
> Thanks
> 
> Kriti.


----------



## atmahesh

Hi,

what was your writing topic and please share some tips especially for speaking. Many congraltuation again. 



Kriti2015 said:


> Dear all Expats
> 
> I have just received the PTE-A result and could not believe my eyes.
> My score:
> L-80
> R-84
> S-89
> W-85
> 
> Thank you for people on this forum for the tricks and techniques to crack this exam.
> It was my second and last attempt.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are going to sit in this exam.
> Thanks
> 
> Kriti.


----------



## Kriti2015

rameshkd said:


> an ide response would be to describe what kind of graph it is, what are the parameters shown in the graph, the minimum & maximum values. if possible also include the growth pattern





aarif said:


> Congrates!!!!
> 
> In how much days you recieved the score report?



Hi there,

I received it in 4 hours.


----------



## Kriti2015

Janardhan.G said:


> congratulations!! have you done mock tests? and do you have any experience with IELTS?


Hi there,

Yes I have done 1 mock test however I did not score really well in that one.

I have practised from MacMillan's test builder, it has 4 complete tests which are really helpful.
I have donated twice to "IELTS CHARITY FUND":boxing: and every single time I lost in writing (6.5) , which does not make any sense when I always got 8 in other 3 modules

So THANKS TO PTE -A I am in peace now.

I would recommend MacMillan's test builder and offline practice test. 
All you need to do is understand the test pattern(it resolves 1/3 stress of test). 
Practice with 1 or two mock test (depends on how well your L/S/R/W skills are developed)

Thanks
Kriti


----------



## gvmichel

Hey folks.

Just came back from the test center.

I was surprised to see that TWO questions of my real test were also in the 2 online tests. 2 free questions for those who paid $59 I guess.

Anyway, I am not expecting to get all > 79 since I did not get even close to these scores in the online tests.

The essay was about mass media.


----------



## Kriti2015

atmahesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> what was your writing topic and please share some tips especially for speaking. Many congraltuation again.



Hi atmahesh,

Thanks

For speaking section, Offline practice Test is very helpful as it has all explanation as well.

FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

Intro: Be fluent, even if you repeat anything its ok but do not use many fillers like umm, hmmm, etc. It is not marked but fluency will be judged from this section onwards.

Read Aloud: Be fluent, do not stop more than 3 secs , use proper intonation (check official guide to PTE-A or offline practice test), Do NOT USE ANY ACCENT- be in your natural voice and accent (I have seen people using accent which makes pronunciation difficult), proper stress on words and sentences.

Repeat sentence: Try to memorise the words, sentences etc. listen to news,radio etc and try to memorise set of words.

Describe image: describe the major changes or figures, do not pause, don't worry too much about the content, do not try to correct your words because you will make more errors by doing this.

Retell Lecture: jot down the names, places, figures and end message of the speaker,you have enough time to write, try to get the main idea, again-do not pause while the recording is playing.

Answer Short Question: Make sure you answer in 1-2 words (depends on question). 

In the end, make sure you click next when the recording status changes to complete.
Your test room can be really noisy as everyone will be speaking at the same time, so one need to be an active listener.

I hope this helps 

Anyway, have you given any scored test?

Thanks

Kriti


----------



## aarif

What happens if one write 40 words instead of 30 in summarize written text?


----------



## atmahesh

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi atmahesh,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> For speaking section, Offline practice Test is very helpful as it has all explanation as well.
> 
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> 
> Intro: Be fluent, even if you repeat anything its ok but do not use many fillers like umm, hmmm, etc. It is not marked but fluency will be judged from this section onwards.
> 
> Read Aloud: Be fluent, do not stop more than 3 secs , use proper intonation (check official guide to PTE-A or offline practice test), Do NOT USE ANY ACCENT- be in your natural voice and accent (I have seen people using accent which makes pronunciation difficult), proper stress on words and sentences.
> 
> Repeat sentence: Try to memorise the words, sentences etc. listen to news,radio etc and try to memorise set of words.
> 
> Describe image: describe the major changes or figures, do not pause, don't worry too much about the content, do not try to correct your words because you will make more errors by doing this.
> 
> Retell Lecture: jot down the names, places, figures and end message of the speaker,you have enough time to write, try to get the main idea, again-do not pause while the recording is playing.
> 
> Answer Short Question: Make sure you answer in 1-2 words (depends on question).
> 
> In the end, make sure you click next when the recording status changes to complete.
> Your test room can be really noisy as everyone will be speaking at the same time, so one need to be an active listener.
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> Anyway, have you given any scored test?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kriti


Can I ask you your writing topic? Thx for tips . I have exam tomorrow, so Lil nervous. Yes I have scored tests twice. Max score in speaking was 55 only.


----------



## adgomezl

aarif said:


> What happens if one write 40 words instead of 30 in summarize written text?


If it says specifically maximum 30, then you will lose marks if you go over that, if it doesn't say any maximum it must be between 5 and 75 words, otherwise lose marks.


----------



## adgomezl

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question PTE-A describe image section. I understand we have 40 seconds of time to record our answer. Do we need to speak multiple statements in response or would it be sufficient to give in one single short statement. I had this question, while practicing the sample questions on ptepractise.com, i observed the below in result section
> 
> *LIST OF CORRECT ANSWERS*
> The graph shows Itunes purchased songs from week 0 to week 150.
> The number of songs purchased has risen sharply since week 90.
> There were 1,000 times more songs sold in week 148 than in week 0.
> The number of songs sold by iTunes has exploded in the past 150 weeks.
> iTunes only sold 1 million songs their first week.
> 
> Does this mean, any one of the statement as response would suffice?


It means you should mention ALL those statements...the key is to speak as much as you can...


----------



## vutukuricm

adgomezl said:


> It means you should mention ALL those statements...the key is to speak as much as you can...



Thank you


----------



## atmahesh

rameshkd said:


> Anyone sitting for PTE today in Bangalore


Hi Ramesh, how was your exam. Duo you
Mind sharing writing topic and any graps tips?


----------



## rameshkd

atmahesh said:


> Hi Ramesh, how was your exam. Duo you
> Mind sharing writing topic and any graps tips?


it was regarding human rights, should human rights be governed by law. something similar


----------



## rameshkd

All if you worried about the PTE exam, here some encouraging story.
My wife needed to score 30 in order to demonstrate her functional English. We booked the test on 18th Feb for 5th mar, with just two weeks of prep she did really well to score 51. All she did was to understand the concept of the Test. She only practiced three sample papers from that McMillan's test builder.
So all you guys aiming for 70+ don't lose heart, pay attention to the test format and understand what's expected of a question, practice for a little longer and you'll achieve your target. All the Best


----------



## sdeepak

Thanks Kriti for all your notes and help to clear the PTE A exam...

As you mentioned that there will be a intro section which will not be marked but judged for fluency.Could you please throw some light on this section..like how many minutes we have speak and what all the main points we could cover in the iontro like our education employment, hobbies, place of stay..etc.

Regards
sdeepak



Kriti2015 said:


> Hi atmahesh,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> For speaking section, Offline practice Test is very helpful as it has all explanation as well.
> 
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> 
> Intro: Be fluent, even if you repeat anything its ok but do not use many fillers like umm, hmmm, etc. It is not marked but fluency will be judged from this section onwards.
> 
> Read Aloud: Be fluent, do not stop more than 3 secs , use proper intonation (check official guide to PTE-A or offline practice test), Do NOT USE ANY ACCENT- be in your natural voice and accent (I have seen people using accent which makes pronunciation difficult), proper stress on words and sentences.
> 
> Repeat sentence: Try to memorise the words, sentences etc. listen to news,radio etc and try to memorise set of words.
> 
> Describe image: describe the major changes or figures, do not pause, don't worry too much about the content, do not try to correct your words because you will make more errors by doing this.
> 
> Retell Lecture: jot down the names, places, figures and end message of the speaker,you have enough time to write, try to get the main idea, again-do not pause while the recording is playing.
> 
> Answer Short Question: Make sure you answer in 1-2 words (depends on question).
> 
> In the end, make sure you click next when the recording status changes to complete.
> Your test room can be really noisy as everyone will be speaking at the same time, so one need to be an active listener.
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> Anyway, have you given any scored test?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kriti


----------



## reddytelecom478

sdeepak said:


> Thanks Kriti for all your notes and help to clear the PTE A exam...
> 
> As you mentioned that there will be a intro section which will not be marked but judged for fluency.Could you please throw some light on this section..like how many minutes we have speak and what all the main points we could cover in the iontro like our education employment, hobbies, place of stay..etc.
> 
> Regards
> sdeepak


Pre intro section would not consider while evaluation. However, these recording sent to universities for candidates, those who wanna apply for highers studies.
In intro section is a timed section of 1 min (60 sec) , one should speak about 1 or 2 or more things in listed on monitor. Generally need to speed about personal details, education , job/work, what about future plans, hobbies or interests, why you choose PTEA test, etc.


BR// NAGA


----------



## aarif

reddytelecom478 said:


> Pre intro section would not consider while evaluation. However, these recording sent to universities for candidates, those who wanna apply for highers studies.
> In intro section is a timed section of 1 min (60 sec) , one should speak about 5 to 6 things would be listed on monitor. Generally need to speed about personal details, education , job/work, what about future plans, hobbies or interests, why you choose PTEA test, etc.
> 
> BR// NAGA


Agreed!!!


----------



## sdeepak

Thanks for the quick reply...



reddytelecom478 said:


> Pre intro section would not consider while evaluation. However, these recording sent to universities for candidates, those who wanna apply for highers studies.
> In intro section is a timed section of 1 min (60 sec) , one should speak about 1 or 2 or more things in listed on monitor. Generally need to speed about personal details, education , job/work, what about future plans, hobbies or interests, why you choose PTEA test, etc.
> 
> 
> BR// NAGA


----------



## puliroaring

can i have material for PTE preparation......,

Thanks in Advance


----------



## atmahesh

One question: do you get 40 sec timer in graphs and retell lecture? How do keep tab on time left while speaking in exam?


----------



## Kriti2015

sdeepak said:


> Thanks Kriti for all your notes and help to clear the PTE A exam...
> 
> As you mentioned that there will be a intro section which will not be marked but judged for fluency.Could you please throw some light on this section..like how many minutes we have speak and what all the main points we could cover in the iontro like our education employment, hobbies, place of stay..etc.
> 
> Regards
> sdeepak


Hi Sdeepak,

You have 30 seconds to prepare for personal intro and 30 seconds to record.
The info I included in this section was: 
Name: Good morning/Afternoon I am-----
My occupation
Studies (what are my future plans for career)
My hobbies
Reason of giving this exam

Basically, when you have 30 secs to prepare for your intro at the beginning you will see these types of points on screen.

Thanks


----------



## reddytelecom478

atmahesh said:


> One question: do you get 40 sec timer in graphs and retell lecture? How do keep tab on time left while speaking in exam?


There is no timer indication in any of the item task which you mentioned above. You need to focus on the progress indicator /tab and finish you task before progress indicator reaching end.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hello mates, 
One quick question : Could any body help me, in Summarize Written Text item. Share the strategics tips/tricks and dos & don't in this item ?


----------



## nonee17

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hello mates,
> One quick question : Could any body help me, in Summarize Written Text item. Share the strategics tips/tricks and dos & don't in this item ?


Use compound and complex sentences, be careful with the punctuation and spellings, use 1sentence between 5-75 words


----------



## agoyal

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to communicate that I got a good score for PTE A.
> 
> I want to thank every one here for all the help - this is such a helpful forum. All the best for your efforts.
> 
> Below are some nuances D) of the exam you might find useful. Do let me know if you have questions.
> 
> 1. After each question which is not individually timed - when u press next u will be asked for a confirmation to proceed - I had not noticed this mentioned anywhere and was slightly surprised.
> 
> 2. Do not try to linger at one question during the listening section because of the time factor. I had only 2 minutes in the end. If you are reasonably confident move on to the next question. Note that even when it is waiting for the recording to play and while the recording is playing the actual test timer keeps running so you need to keep up with this.
> 
> 3. There is some noise due to other students, so try to increase volume of your earphone to close to max right at the beginning of repeat sentence section, even if the existing level is audible.
> 
> 4. Speaking fluently during the speaking section is the most important thing rather than content. Content has to be on topic but not necessarily exact. You can check the 3 practice tests provided with the Official guide CD and the responses to the retell lecture to get an idea. I thought the Finland related response in the 2nd sample test gives a good idea how to respond when the recording to difficult to grasp fully.
> 
> 5. Erasable noteboard and pen - The noteboard is long notepad - about 16 inches long and 10 inches wide. Writing surface is plastic like and pen is erasable marker. You are required not to erase what you write during the exam.
> 
> 6. Listening - Summarize lecture - This requires you to write up to a maximum of 70 words for which it is easy to get content. So u can be calm if you do not understand what is being spoken in the beginning as you will get enough information through the lecture and have enough content. Note down a couple of facts / factors and you can elaborate on that.
> 
> 7. I have attached some short answer questions I have prepared during my study. Helped me with a couple of questions during the exam. You might one or two or no questions from this.
> 
> 8. Your passport is the only document that needs to be taken.
> 
> Thank you


Hi roger

Can you suggest what to read from official guide for speaking??


----------



## gvmichel

30 hours since I completed the test and yet no results are available.
Not expecting any positive scores though.


----------



## reddytelecom478

nonee17 said:


> Use compound and complex sentences, be careful with the punctuation and spellings, use 1sentence between 5-75 words


Thanks mate, for your reply. 

1. Do you know the best word to achieve more scores ( I've heard from different people not write much and suggested to write around 30-35 words, is that enough ?

2. How could we summarize whole text (300 - 400 words) in to 30 to 40 words- what are the strategies should be use to summarize.

3. I'm ok with identify the key/essential points ( 3 or 4), how to link all the key points in that (really struck up with this) ?

4. Need to use any special punctuation marks ( ;, ,, -, :, etc) any special benefits by using this ?

5. What is the main factor while evaluating key/essential points incorporated, grammar, sentence structure, no of words used, punctuation ?

Thanks in advance. 
BR//
NAGA.


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hi All, 
I need your assistance in SWT (summarize written text) item, please help me with below queries.

1. Do you know the best word to achieve more scores ( I've heard from different people not write much and suggested to write around 30-35 words, is that enough ?

2. How could we summarize whole text (300 - 400 words) in to 30 to 40 words- what are the strategies should be use to summarize.

3. I'm ok with identify the key/essential points ( 3 or 4), how to link all the key points in that (really struck up with this) ?

4. Need to use any special punctuation marks ( ;, ,, -, :, etc) any special benefits by using this ?

5. What is the main factor while evaluating key/essential points incorporated, grammar, sentence structure, no of words used, punctuation ?

Thanks in advance. 
BR//
NAGA.


----------



## RogerQ

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi All,
> I need your assistance in SWT (summarize written text) item, please help me with below queries.
> 
> 1. Do you know the best word to achieve more scores ( I've heard from different people not write much and suggested to write around 30-35 words, is that enough ?
> 
> 2. How could we summarize whole text (300 - 400 words) in to 30 to 40 words- what are the strategies should be use to summarize.
> 
> 3. I'm ok with identify the key/essential points ( 3 or 4), how to link all the key points in that (really struck up with this) ?
> 
> 4. Need to use any special punctuation marks ( ;, ,, -, :, etc) any special benefits by using this ?
> 
> 5. What is the main factor while evaluating key/essential points incorporated, grammar, sentence structure, no of words used, punctuation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> BR//
> NAGA.


Hi ,

For Summarize written text. First the word limit is 30 to 50 words. 

To summarize - The 300 - 400 word text speaks about 1} a topic 2} 2 or 3 different aspects of that topic. Identify the topic and the aspects. No need to go into details - just come up with phrases that summarize the topic and each aspect being discussed and link it in a sentence. Linking - not sure how to explain how to do this - but it should be simple with words like - Because, Used to be - but now is, which has, due to this/which etc. Also, yes please use punctuation marks as required. Check the examples on internet and www in the official guide. It even uses a semicolon. 

To summarize your question:

_*Assistance is sought from the forum members on strategies to be adopted for the summarize written text item, specifically on a few aspects including word limit and punctuation.*_

Note that it is recommended that usage of nouns be refrained from.

Thank you


----------



## RogerQ

agoyal said:


> Hi roger
> 
> Can you suggest what to read from official guide for speaking??


You can use the cd-rom provided in the official guide - there are 3 sample tests which are useful. Check the sample answers - it will let u know how to answer complex retell lecture and describe image questions.


----------



## agoyal

RogerQ said:


> You can use the cd-rom provided in the official guide - there are 3 sample tests which are useful. Check the sample answers - it will let u know how to answer complex retell lecture and describe image questions.


Anything from book to read except tests.
I have given pte twice and both times i was short in speaking with 64 nd 62.i am getting 80 marks in other 3 sections

I am scoring very less in oral fluency and pronounciation.may be i am focussing too much on content.how much content is important in describing image
Any tips???


----------



## reddytelecom478

reddytelecom478 said:


> Thanks mate, for your reply.
> 
> 1. Do you know the best word to achieve more scores ( I've heard from different people not write much and suggested to write around 30-35 words, is that enough ?
> 
> 2. How could we summarize whole text (300 - 400 words) in to 30 to 40 words- what are the strategies should be use to summarize.
> 
> 3. I'm ok with identify the key/essential points ( 3 or 4), how to link all the key points in that (really struck up with this) ?
> 
> 4. Need to use any special punctuation marks ( ;, ,, -, :, etc) any special benefits by using this ?
> 
> 5. What is the main factor while evaluating key/essential points incorporated, grammar, sentence structure, no of words used, punctuation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> BR//
> NAGA.





RogerQ said:


> Hi ,
> 
> For Summarize written text. First the word limit is 30 to 50 words.
> 
> To summarize - The 300 - 400 word text speaks about 1} a topic 2} 2 or 3 different aspects of that topic. Identify the topic and the aspects. No need to go into details - just come up with phrases that summarize the topic and each aspect being discussed and link it in a sentence. Linking - not sure how to explain how to do this - but it should be simple with words like - Because, Used to be - but now is, which has, due to this/which etc. Also, yes please use punctuation marks as required. Check the examples on internet and www in the official guide. It even uses a semicolon.
> 
> To summarize your question:
> 
> _*Assistance is sought from the forum members on strategies to be adopted for the summarize written text item, specifically on a few aspects including word limit and punctuation.*_
> 
> Note that it is recommended that usage of nouns be refrained from.
> 
> Thank you


Hi RogerQ, 
Nice explanation mate. Hope, these tips will helps me alot.
BR// NAGA


----------



## gvmichel

Just got my results!!!! Cannot believe them!

90-90-87-79!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On those online scored tests I never got any of the modules above 77!

Anyway, 65 points, 189 visa here I go!

Some info that might be useful:
- I wrote about 40-50 words in each summarization task
- Spoke for about 25-30s on each describe picture task
- Just said my name on that first part in which you present yourself
- Essay with 250 words.

Wish luck to all of you guys.


----------



## vb112233

gvmichel said:


> Just got my results!!!! Cannot believe them!
> 
> 90-90-87-79!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> On those online scored tests I never got any of the modules above 77!
> 
> Anyway, 65 points, 189 visa here I go!
> 
> Some info that might be useful:
> - I wrote about 40-50 words in each summarization task
> - Spoke for about 25-30s on each describe picture task
> - Just said my name on that first part in which you present yourself
> - Essay with 250 words.
> 
> Wish luck to all of you guys.


Congracts Michel, your score is fabulous...
Please give some tip on retell-lecture.. while practicing i not getting content to speak..but just like that with some points im speaking...please assist.


Thanks


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Congrats Michel for such a great score!!!

Please provide some speaking tips. How to score good in pronunciation and oral fluency part.
Struggling hard to get achievable score in speaking..

In between what is your enabling skills score?

Thanks
Richa


----------



## gvmichel

vb112233 said:


> Congracts Michel, your score is fabulous...
> Please give some tip on retell-lecture.. while practicing i not getting content to speak..but just like that with some points im speaking...please assist.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Write down key words (those that really mean something and are particular to the context)
Then just talk generally about the subject and use some of those specific words. No need to retell every single detail - tell about what it is in general and then give a specific detail with some of the specific words you caught, any detail you understood.

I got 90 in speaking (don't know how), but in one of those retell lectures I completely embarrassed myself, pausing, repeating, hesitating, did not know what to say. So keep calm and do your best. Also missed one of the repeat phrases (simply forgot it).

They don't seem to be very strict to me. So an error is not cause for panic, keep calm and do your best. Maybe they disregard the worst score of each type of exercise, I don't know.

EDIT: ohh and don't worry if you can't fill the 40 seconds. I NEVER reached 40s in any of the speaking tasks and still got a full 90. (My average was about 30s each)


----------



## gvmichel

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Congrats Michel for such a great score!!!
> 
> Please provide some speaking tips. How to score good in pronunciation and oral fluency part.
> Struggling hard to get achievable score in speaking..
> 
> In between what is your enabling skills score?
> 
> Thanks
> Richa


Speak slowly (consciously), read carefully (repeat). If you don't understand a word memorize its sound (I did this many times). And every single word you don`t know how to pronounce look up in the dictionary...

Good luck


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi Michel,

For all the speaking sections , Do I need to speak slow? 
If I speak slow in describe image and retell lecture , my content would be less. Does it affect my score?

Also what is your enabling skills score?


----------



## gvmichel

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi Michel,
> 
> For all the speaking sections , Do I need to speak slow?
> If I speak slow in describe image and retell lecture , my content would be less. Does it affect my score?
> 
> Also what is your enabling skills score?


I don't believe speaking slowly is negative. I say speak slowly and think about what you are speaking because you are less likely to make pronunciation and grammar mistakes.

Enabling skills:
Grammar 69
Oral Fluency 83
Pronunciation 84
Spelling 49
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 63


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Thanks a lot Michel for the speaking tips...

I will use these tips to score good in speaking..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Can we give PTE exams from a different country than the one in which I am currently a citizen


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Can we give PTE exams from a different country than the one in which I am currently a citizen


Yes you can


----------



## aarif

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Can we give PTE exams from a different country than the one in which I am currently a citizen


Of course. Just bring valid photo id.


----------



## msgforsunil

agoyal said:


> Anything from book to read except tests.
> I have given pte twice and both times i was short in speaking with 64 nd 62.i am getting 80 marks in other 3 sections
> 
> I am scoring very less in oral fluency and pronounciation.may be i am focussing too much on content.how much content is important in describing image
> Any tips???


For describing an image:
Focus on the main information in the image. Write down key ideas and phrases that relate to the main information.
Organize your description. Give a general statement about the image, main point(s) and any other details.
Listen to videos in youtube.


----------



## msgforsunil

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hello mates,
> One quick question : Could any body help me, in Summarize Written Text item. Share the strategics tips/tricks and dos & don't in this item ?



Summarize Written Text
• Writing a summary
• Writing under timed conditions
• Taking notes while reading a text
• Synthesizing information
• Writing to meet strict length requirements
• Communicating the main points of a reading passage in writing
• Using words and phrases appropriate to the context
• Using correct grammar
• Using correct spelling


----------



## msgforsunil

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question PTE-A describe image section. I understand we have 40 seconds of time to record our answer. Do we need to speak multiple statements in response or would it be sufficient to give in one single short statement. I had this question, while practicing the sample questions on ptepractise.com, i observed the below in result section
> 
> *LIST OF CORRECT ANSWERS*
> The graph shows Itunes purchased songs from week 0 to week 150.
> The number of songs purchased has risen sharply since week 90.
> There were 1,000 times more songs sold in week 148 than in week 0.
> The number of songs sold by iTunes has exploded in the past 150 weeks.
> iTunes only sold 1 million songs their first week.
> 
> Does this mean, any one of the statement as response would suffice?


Please state all the points as they don't convey the same meaning. Note, you may club multiple points into one sentence.


----------



## msgforsunil

pratsi90 said:


> Dear ILy,
> 
> Thank you for sharing the link. Is there any preparation tip you can give me for summaries spoken text ?
> 
> Thanks


Pasting an extract from this forum.
Listen attentively to what the lecture is trying to convey. Strict to the word limits. Use synonyms and more effective words to convey the message. OK let me use the same example: “Agriculture has fallen into a debt; loans; high cost for seeds and manual labor, resulting more barrowing and loans” – Agriculture is caught-up in a vicious cycle; that should suffice. 

And additionally, 

• Identifying and remove redundant information in summaries
• Taking notes while listening to a recording
• Communicating the main points of a lecture in writing 
• Organizing sentences and paragraphs in a logical way
• Using words and phrases appropriate to the context
• Using correct grammar
• Using correct spelling
• Using correct mechanics


----------



## msgforsunil

ichoosetoshine said:


> I'm having trouble organising my study methodologies for PTE Academic. Anyone who could provide tips? Not sure how to begin reviewing for it.


Please go thro, http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## nonee17

Guys i have got my PTE-A result, just tell me if i have got 7 in each

LRSW---76-74-81-67


----------



## atmahesh

nonee17 said:


> Guys i have got my PTE-A result, just tell me if i have got 7 in each
> 
> LRSW---76-74-81-67


Congrats. Have you got result today? When did you appeared for it?


----------



## atmahesh

atmahesh said:


> Congrats. Have you got result today? When did you appeared for it?


Yes it is 7 each. Congratulations again


----------



## nonee17

atmahesh said:


> Congrats. Have you got result today? When did you appeared for it?


THANKS A LOT !!

I appeared yesterday and today morning I received my results, Alhamdullilah !

If my scores are equal to 7 then I can claim 65 points under 263111


----------



## malik.umair56

Hi
I just got my scores for PTE i got more than 65 in L, S, R but got 64 in writing
Is there any one who ever try rechecking/ rescoring his paper?
Will it help?
Can i request for rechecking my writing module?
I got speaking 76. Reading 71 and listning 66 writing 64
I need 65 in all.


----------



## msgforsunil

nonee17 said:


> Guys i have got my PTE-A result, just tell me if i have got 7 in each
> 
> LRSW---76-74-81-67


Congratulations. You have got 7. Refer, Which English language tests are accepted by the Department?


----------



## msgforsunil

malik.umair56 said:


> Hi
> I just got my scores for PTE i got more than 65 in L, S, R but got 64 in writing
> Is there any one who ever try rechecking/ rescoring his paper?
> Will it help?
> Can i request for rechecking my writing module?
> I got speaking 76. Reading 71 and listning 66 writing 64
> I need 65 in all.


Not sure of rechecking. You may check with PTE at [email protected],[email protected].

All the best!


----------



## malik.umair56

Thats for replying mate
Yes i can request for rechecking but i just not sure if it gonna help or not.
Is there any one who tried rechecking before? Or heard about rechecking test?


----------



## nonee17

malik.umair56 said:


> Thats for replying mate
> Yes i can request for rechecking but i just not sure if it gonna help or not.
> Is there any one who tried rechecking before? Or heard about rechecking test?


Man you have just got left with 1 point !!

I am feeling for you but i prefer you to re-appear and you will do better


----------



## nonee17

For all the users who are seeking some motivation, just wanted to share my English improving journey of 1 year,

IELTS1: 7,6.5,5.5,7
IELTS2: 6.5,7.5,6,5.5
IELTS3: 6.5,7,6,7.5
PTE1: 63,72,74,60

PTE2: 76,74,81,67

NEVER GIVE UP, keep trying because it is your money you are putting in not anyone else's :eyebrows:

so keep going on untill you find your destination.


----------



## atmahesh

nonee17 said:


> For all the users who are seeking some motivation, just wanted to share my English improving journey of 1 year,
> 
> IELTS1: 7,6.5,5.5,7
> IELTS2: 6.5,7.5,6,5.5
> IELTS3: 6.5,7,6,7.5
> PTE1: 63,72,74,60
> 
> PTE2: 76,74,81,67
> 
> NEVER GIVE UP, keep trying because it is your money you are putting in not anyone else's :eyebrows:
> 
> so keep going on untill you find your destination.


Well done.


----------



## aarif

nonee17 said:


> For all the users who are seeking some motivation, just wanted to share my English improving journey of 1 year,
> 
> IELTS1: 7,6.5,5.5,7
> IELTS2: 6.5,7.5,6,5.5
> IELTS3: 6.5,7,6,7.5
> PTE1: 63,72,74,60
> 
> PTE2: 76,74,81,67
> 
> NEVER GIVE UP, keep trying because it is your money you are putting in not anyone else's :eyebrows:
> 
> so keep going on untill you find your destination.


True!!
No gain without pain and struggle.

I am in the same situation.

Looking forward to get desired score. Insha allah.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

i got 8,8,6.5,7
second time 6,6,7,7
third time 6,6,6,8

ILETS is ruining me.... should i opt for PTE A ???


----------



## nonee17

Dears, I need to know which PTE ID do we need to put in the EOI ?
It cannot be test taker ID, because I have taken 2 exams under the same Test ID.


----------



## sameer7106

nitinmoudgil said:


> i got 8,8,6.5,7
> second time 6,6,7,7
> third time 6,6,6,8
> 
> ILETS is ruining me.... should i opt for PTE A ???


Hi nitin,

Definetly u should go for PTE its writing and speaking is bit easy as compared to IELTS but reading is tough. Take the practice test A (you will get the boosters free with that) and then go for the test. Normally results of PTE are declared within 24 hours but officially its within 5 days.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sameer7106 said:


> Hi nitin,
> 
> Definetly u should go for PTE its writing and speaking is bit easy as compared to IELTS but reading is tough. Take the practice test A (you will get the boosters free with that) and then go for the test. Normally results of PTE are declared within 24 hours but officially its within 5 days.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


sameer can u pls share the link for test a and b... with booster thing


----------



## reddytelecom478

nonee17 said:


> For all the users who are seeking some motivation, just wanted to share my English improving journey of 1 year,
> 
> IELTS1: 7,6.5,5.5,7
> IELTS2: 6.5,7.5,6,5.5
> IELTS3: 6.5,7,6,7.5
> PTE1: 63,72,74,60
> 
> PTE2: 76,74,81,67
> 
> NEVER GIVE UP, keep trying because it is your money you are putting in not anyone else's :eyebrows:
> 
> so keep going on untill you find your destination.


Motivational words my friend for who wanna get succeed in these English tests.
You deserved for it with your constant effort and hard work made your dream comes to true.

All the best for your endeavors. BR// NAGA


----------



## agoyal

gvmichel said:


> Just got my results!!!! Cannot believe them!
> 
> 90-90-87-79!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> On those online scored tests I never got any of the modules above 77!
> 
> Anyway, 65 points, 189 visa here I go!
> 
> Some info that might be useful:
> - I wrote about 40-50 words in each summarization task
> - Spoke for about 25-30s on each describe picture task
> 
> - Just said my name on that first part in which you present yourself
> - Essay with 250 words.
> 
> Wish luck to all of you guys.


Hi michel
Can u give some tips for describe image
How much content is important?


----------



## agoyal

msgforsunil said:


> For describing an image:
> Focus on the main information in the image. Write down key ideas and phrases that relate to the main information.
> Organize your description. Give a general statement about the image, main point(s) and any other details.
> Listen to videos in youtube.


Hi sunil
Thanks for the tips


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear All, 

I will appear to PTE -A academic next week. Need some advice in reading section

1. is it possible to go back to previous question and change the answer in reading section
2. Will it be a wise idea to skip the multiple choice( multiple answer) question. As wrong answer have the negative marking and it takes time to answer the question with carry only single mark for right answer. Where as I can invest the time in others part like fill blank and last part(read & write) which can give more marks so every answer.

Also give any material or links for Answering the short. Some of the question, I don't know the right answer. It will be nice if anyone can share his/her exp. in exam regarding this section.

Thanks,


----------



## motoja

amar_klanti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will appear to PTE -A academic next week. Need some advice in reading section
> 
> 1. is it possible to go back to previous question and change the answer in reading section
> 2. Will it be a wise idea to skip the multiple choice( multiple answer) question. As wrong answer have the negative marking and it takes time to answer the question with carry only single mark for right answer. Where as I can invest the time in others part like fill blank and last part(read & write) which can give more marks so every answer.
> 
> Also give any material or links for Answering the short. Some of the question, I don't know the right answer. It will be nice if anyone can share his/her exp. in exam regarding this section.
> 
> Thanks,


1. No
2. It's not only single mark. In these questions, you get one point for every correct answer. If for example, in one question you pick 2 options and both are correct, you get two points.


----------



## ILY

Guys: Need advice.

Area A	B	PTE-1	PTE-2
Listening	66	77	68 81
Reading	52	62	71 64
Speaking	46	57	90 86
Writing	66	75	61 68

Grammar 67	90	64	70
Oral Fluency	29	51	75	78
Pronunciation	25	50	88	90
Spelling 69	60	76	23
Vocabulary 79	81	72	69
Written Discour 90	75	79	60

Just 1 Point short in Reading, need 65 all.


----------



## rameshkd

ILY said:


> Guys: Need advice.
> 
> Area A	B	PTE-1	PTE-2
> Listening	66	77	68 81
> Reading	52	62	71 64
> Speaking	46	57	90 86
> Writing	66	75	61 68
> 
> Grammar 67	90	64	70
> Oral Fluency	29	51	75	78
> Pronunciation	25	50	88	90
> Spelling 69	60	76	23
> Vocabulary 79	81	72	69
> Written Discour 90	75	79	60
> 
> Just 1 Point short in Reading, need 65 all.


What issue are you facing in the Reading section, the one issue I've noted is people generally tend to spend more time on the first few questions and by the time they reach the last 2 ques, there is hardly any time left. Try not to spend more than 5 mins on each question, the last questions are very easy in Reading section, where you just need to highlight the incorrect word or insert the missing word. Try to score more here


----------



## Simon1107

Hi 777k,

I am also from UAE. I'd like to chcek with you the test center contact number if you can advise.
I would like also to talk to you if possible to get some tips for PTE exam.
Please pm me you number.

Thanks


----------



## Simon1107

777k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have followed PTE Academic related threads (almost , all the threads that where created in expat forum) and learnt the basics and a bit of detail about this new test for English. I work and live in UAE and hence i appeared for the test from Sharjah. The venue Score LLC was good and surprisingly no one else was there for the test other than me on that day. So the distraction part of this test was not a factor for me.
> 
> I had my own planning in order to appear for the test. I bought the PTE Practice sample questions for 1 week time thru online and practiced .. not very seriously but with an intention and interest to achieve my targeted score i.e 65+ in all modules. Once my test date was closer , say a week before, I bought the online scored mock test's (1&2) for $59.99 (that was a discounted price , i guess. Earlier when i was checking , it was $70). I took test 1 just 3-4 dys before and the scored test 2 , The day before the actual test. The benefit behind attempting these 2 tests gave me the whole test flow, structure and acting & answering as per the time given for every question. Considering that we are attempting success thru a computer based test, We have to be aware of its format & complexity.
> 
> Then came the test day. I reached the venue just on time 10am, I was supposed to be there by 9.30am and floundered a bit due to error in time calculation to start from home and also in finding the venue. Since there was no other guys to take up the test,
> The delay in reaching the venue didn't hamper anything for me. The invigilator promptlt took the identification info and allowed me to start the test. I was not so nervous, but was focused in achieving the required score which will allow me to get on to the next stage of ACS Assessment. Questions started to flow one by one, Initially i was cautious to answer correctly so that i get into a sort of rhythm with the test and once i was comfortable, I took on the questions with ease and control. Still after all this focus and control at the end of writing session, I wrongly interpreted that the total time left was 8 mins before listening questions to start. Panic surrounded me becos i cannot miss this opportunity to succeed, within 5 mts i realized that i wrongly understood the balance time left for writing as total time left for the entire test which would make me loose lot of marks for listening questions. So this is a crucial point i suggest to all test takers to be aware of time allowed for every session so that we don't panic. In the end i had 26 more mts to finish off all my listening questions and i ended up 4 mts balance after completing listening task. Presence of mind is very important and ability to listen patiently, reading thru lot of English websites, Listening English conversations and a better Educational background will help us to crack this test. Otherwise it is going to be tough.
> 
> Here are my scores Mock Test 1-L-65 R-56 S-72 W-58/Mock Test 2-L-72 R-59 S-72 W-69 & Final Test L-69 R-74 S-81 W-70 (Over All 71), I needed Band 7 and i got it. This might be a lengthy note, but i hope this will give a much needed idea to kick start your campaign in order to get an Australian Visa. I took many inputs from this forum and thus thought to give it back a little at this stage of mine .. Cheers.



Hi 777k,

I am also from UAE. I'd like to check with you the test center contact number if you can advise.
I would like also to talk to you if possible to get some tips for PTE exam.
Please pm me you number.

Thanks


----------



## icewarp

ILY said:


> Guys: Need advice.
> 
> Area A	B	PTE-1	PTE-2
> Listening	66	77	68 81
> Reading	52	62	71 64
> Speaking	46	57	90 86
> Writing	66	75	61 68
> 
> Grammar 67	90	64	70
> Oral Fluency	29	51	75	78
> Pronunciation	25	50	88	90
> Spelling 69	60	76	23
> Vocabulary 79	81	72	69
> Written Discour 90	75	79	60
> 
> Just 1 Point short in Reading, need 65 all.


Please tell me, what did you do to improve your oral fluency and pronunciation? 

Regards.


----------



## ILY

icewarp said:


> Please tell me, what did you do to improve your oral fluency and pronunciation?
> 
> Regards.


For Speaking:

Just keep speaking that will give you good score.

Fluency and Pronouciation is important.


----------



## mgmg

is there anyone from Singapore took PTE-A exam before? How was the experience in the exam centre? During the exam appointment booking on PTE website, I noticed that there is not much date available and for March, there are only 2 exam dates and there is only one exam date for April and May.


----------



## atmahesh

guys,

how much time PTE A India is taking time to roll out the result. I am waiting for last 2 days.


----------



## pratsi90

atmahesh said:


> guys,
> 
> how much time PTE A India is taking time to roll out the result. I am waiting for last 2 days.


Dear atmahesh

In most cases result is out just next day morning as you already know. keep checking your email hopefully it will be there by evening.

Keep us posted and good luck 

Thanks


----------



## atmahesh

thank you guys. I have got desired score.

L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72

Cheers,
Atul


----------



## pratsi90

atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


Dear Atul,

Congratulation..


----------



## nonee17

atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


Congrats, looks like you have just crossed the line


----------



## atmahesh

Yeah. my target was never 79. all balanced.  thx guys.


----------



## aarif

atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


Many congrats atul.

Hip hip hurrey for you


----------



## sm_1

aarif said:


> Many congrats atul.
> 
> Hip hip hurrey for you


Congratulation!!


----------



## sm_1

atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


Hi Atul,

Can you please share your experience about PTE-A. Basic difference between IELTS & PTE -A. Which is the most difficult section in PTE-A. What are the tips etc. 

Now,I am fed up with IELTS & moving myself towards PTE-A. 

Please suggest!


----------



## sm_1

amar_klanti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will appear to PTE -A academic next week. Need some advice in reading section
> 
> 1. is it possible to go back to previous question and change the answer in reading section
> 2. Will it be a wise idea to skip the multiple choice( multiple answer) question. As wrong answer have the negative marking and it takes time to answer the question with carry only single mark for right answer. Where as I can invest the time in others part like fill blank and last part(read & write) which can give more marks so every answer.
> 
> Also give any material or links for Answering the short. Some of the question, I don't know the right answer. It will be nice if anyone can share his/her exp. in exam regarding this section.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi ,
My case is exactly similar to you. I am not losing my hope, so keep trying.


----------



## sdeepak

Congratulations mate !!! Very much deserved score!!!



atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


----------



## sdeepak

Mate-

Would be really great if you could share the difficulties faced in clearing the PTE A..This will be realy a booster for other people to handle the exam very effectively and efficiently..
Your inputs would be really motivate us to take the exam...



atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


----------



## mandy2137

atmahesh said:


> Yeah. my target was never 79. all balanced.  thx guys.


congrats mate, 

happy to see your achievement, any comments for those who are preparing for PTE?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


Congratulations Atmahesh!


----------



## mak89

I had my exam today and i am not satisfied with my performance especially in the repeat sentence and retell lecture in the part 1. They spoke real fast like it was being fast forwarded (pun intended) and there was a lot of disturbance caused by the fellow test takers.

I hope i can get 79+ in each and i regret not taking any scored practice test 

Btw my essay topic was very easy like that of an elementary class ..hehe


----------



## sdeepak

How was the reading sections....Had you managed time in completing all the questions....



mak89 said:


> I had my exam today and i am not satisfied with my performance especially in the repeat sentence and retell lecture in the part 1. They spoke real fast like it was being fast forwarded (pun intended) and there was a lot of disturbance caused by the fellow test takers.
> 
> I hope i can get 79+ in each and i regret not taking any scored practice test
> 
> Btw my essay topic was very easy like that of an elementary class ..hehe


----------



## mak89

sdeepak said:


> How was the reading sections....Had you managed time in completing all the questions....


Yes, i was able to finish the reading section well before the time and it was quite easy indeed


----------



## icewarp

mak89 said:


> I had my exam today and i am not satisfied with my performance especially in the repeat sentence and retell lecture in the part 1. They spoke real fast like it was being fast forwarded (pun intended) and there was a lot of disturbance caused by the fellow test takers.
> 
> I hope i can get 79+ in each and i regret not taking any scored practice test
> 
> Btw my essay topic was very easy like that of an elementary class ..hehe




and the essay was about?? and short questions* please MP/* 

Regards..


----------



## mak89

icewarp said:


> and the essay was about?? and short questions* please MP/*
> 
> Regards..


Essay question: There have been many inventions in last 100 years like antibiotics, airplanes and computers. Which one do you believe is the best and why?

Short questions i don't remember all the questions, so i am just sharing the 1 or 2 i can recall

1. what would you call one half of the percentage
2. How many years are there in a decade

ps: i am not sure if i am allowed to share exam questions, so admin can delete my post if they feel like


----------



## Janardhan.G

mak89 said:


> 1. what would you call one half of the percentage


what is the answer for this question?


----------



## Janardhan.G

atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


congrats!!!

what's the essay topic?


----------



## atmahesh

my topic was to write on any invention which has proved detrimental in last century. 

As you know, some of the guys here have got far better score than me. I do not want to write section wise review because I myself followed them. 

My two cents : just focus on the practice material and manage your time well in exam. 

Note that this exam is conducted by the same group who conducts GMAT. 

Especially, in speaking and reading, you need to be quick in making decision and move on. Overall Score is not based on one question. Even if you do one question wrong, you may end up getting full 90 score. 

Just be confident in speaking exam. Personally, I think , It is test of your psycology.
If you are good public speaking you can easily score 90 without any preparation. 

I had attempted online mock test twice, hence paid twice. In addition, I read both the practice books. 

last tip : make notes for speaking and writing if these are your weak areas. 

feel free to PM me if you have any issues. 

Freebie : please ping me if you need free booster section online. 



atmahesh said:


> thank you guys. I have got desired score.
> 
> L 68, Reading 73, Speaking 67, Writing 72
> 
> Cheers,
> Atul


----------



## Janardhan.G

atmahesh said:


> my topic was to write on any invention which has proved detrimental in last century.
> 
> I think some of the guys here have got far better score than me.
> My two cents is just focus on the practice material and use good manage time well.
> 
> Note that this exam is conducted by the same group who conducts GMAT.
> 
> Especially, in speaking and reading, you need to be quick and move on. Score is not based on one question. Even if you do one question wrong, you may get 90 score.
> 
> Just be confident in speaking exam. Personally, I think , It is test of your phycology.
> If you are good public speaking you can easily score 90 without any preparation.
> 
> I had attempted online mock test twice, hence paid twice. In addition, I read both the practice books.
> 
> last tip : make notes for speaking and writing if those are your weak areas.
> 
> feel free to PM me if you have any issues.
> 
> Freebie : please ping me if you need free booster section online.


thanks.


----------



## atmahesh

thanks to ILY and Richa. I was devastated by my speaking score in my first attempt. Both of them motivated me in preparation of my second and final attempt. 

Make a skype group of 2-3 , that will certainly help you. 

best of luck both of you.


----------



## salman_bhai

Hi All,

Thanks for awesome guidance on PTE-A.


I accidentally bumped onto one of the threads in this forum and after going through several pages decided to go for PTE-A. This was after appearing 6 times in IELTS and getting short in either writing or speaking by 0.5, I got >65 in each module and overall 70 in PTE-A.

Kind regards,


----------



## vb112233

atmahesh said:


> my topic was to write on any invention which has proved detrimental in last century.
> 
> As you know, some of the guys here have got far better score than me. I do not want to write section wise review because I myself followed them.
> 
> My two cents : just focus on the practice material and manage your time well in exam.
> 
> Note that this exam is conducted by the same group who conducts GMAT.
> 
> Especially, in speaking and reading, you need to be quick in making decision and move on. Overall Score is not based on one question. Even if you do one question wrong, you may end up getting full 90 score.
> 
> Just be confident in speaking exam. Personally, I think , It is test of your psycology.
> If you are good public speaking you can easily score 90 without any preparation.
> 
> I had attempted online mock test twice, hence paid twice. In addition, I read both the practice books.
> 
> last tip : make notes for speaking and writing if these are your weak areas.
> 
> feel free to PM me if you have any issues.
> 
> Freebie : please ping me if you need free booster section online.



Hi Atul,

Could you please PM me, as I am unable to PM you.

Thanks,
balaji


----------



## SoAus

*Speaking*

Hi guys,

I have bad scores in oral fluency and pronunciation.
When I read the thread I am wondering how some of you improve their pronunciation.
Does the speed affect the pronunciation, I am really confused...


----------



## SoAus

*Speaking*



atmahesh said:


> thanks to ILY and Richa. I was devastated by my speaking score in my first attempt. Both of them motivated me in preparation of my second and final attempt.
> 
> Make a skype group of 2-3 , that will certainly help you.
> 
> best of luck both of you.



Hi Atmahesh,

Thanks for sharing your experience and valuable information 
I am also struggling with Speaking section. 
Would you accept to help me by having one or two conversations on Skype? :fingerscrossed:
I started with Ielts in September and I am studying English for 6 months now. I have used many resources but I don't know what to do to improve. 

Here are my scores: L R S W
IELTS 1: 6.5 7.5 7.0 6.0
IELTS 2: 6.5 for each section
IELTS 3: 7.0 8.5 7.0 6.5

PTE mock test A: 63 63 66 63
PTE mock test B: 65 61 70 63
PTE 1: 65 59 61 72
PTE 2: 50 72 63 50 (not my day)
PTE 3: 69 64 58 71

I really NEED your HELP after all that wasted money (better to don't think about it  ) and working hard for months...

Sophie


----------



## motoja

SoAus said:


> Hi Atmahesh,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience and valuable information
> I am also struggling with Speaking section.
> Would you accept to help me by having one or two conversations on Skype? :fingerscrossed:
> I started with Ielts in September and I am studying English for 6 months now. I have used many resources but I don't know what to do to improve.
> 
> Here are my scores: L R S W
> IELTS 1: 6.5 7.5 7.0 6.0
> IELTS 2: 6.5 for each section
> IELTS 3: 7.0 8.5 7.0 6.5
> 
> PTE mock test A: 63 63 66 63
> PTE mock test B: 65 61 70 63
> PTE 1: 65 59 61 72
> PTE 2: 50 72 63 50 (not my day)
> PTE 3: 69 64 58 71
> 
> I really NEED your HELP after all that wasted money (better to don't think about it  ) and working hard for months...
> 
> Sophie


SoAus,
Do you speak with a French accent? If you do, then I have a theory. Remember that this this test is graded by a software, so that it's knowledge is limited to the information put into it by the developers. My guess is the software does not 'hear' French accent as well as it does other accents like Indian or Chinese, simply because there haven't been that many French taking the test yet.

Again, this is just a theory, based on the fact that you got lower score on PTE than on IELTS in speaking. And I also remember there was a Russian who got decent IELTS speaking score but did very bad in PTE.


----------



## mmauk11

Hello All,,
I am new to this forum 
Have been struggling to clear my IELTS test. I need band 8 across the board to get 20 points. Took IELTS 10 times. For reading and listening, my scores ranged 8 to 9. For listening, sometimes 8, most times 7.5. Writing was the problem as I got 7.5 most of the time. When I got 8 for my reading, my speaking was 7.5. Such a disappointment. For the past six months, preparation before the test, the stress before and during the test, the stress of waiting two weeks for result and the disappointment after receiving the restult. Have been too much to handle. 

I am glad that i saw this forum with PTE academic information. Took the test yesterday. But I guess I didnt do well. I didnt finish reading and listening questions on time, dont know how many I missed. And for writing, although I wrote them fairly well, I am a bit worried that I didnt stick to the topic. I was asked to write how the mass media influence on our society, shape our character and change our opinions. But i wrote the benefits of media's influence on us. 

I doubt I can score 79 for all modules.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi frends,

i am appearing for PTE-A on 23/03/15 at New Delhi (Global opportunities). This will be my 3'rd attempt and every time i am scoring above 65 im paid mock tests but in real test i am not able to move above 58.

In writing i am scoring 80 with a written discourse of 90.
In reading i have score 62 & 63 respectively - Its not moving above 63 
In Speaking i am scoring the worst that is 39 & 41 with oral fluency as 36 and pronunciation as 40 
In Listening also i am scoring somewhere around 60

Please suggest me the tips for the sections where i am not scoring good. 

*i am asking this on behalf of my wife as i have already scored above 65 in all the sections of PTE in my first attempt *.

Thanks
Sameer


----------



## motoja

sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> i am appearing for PTE-A on 23/03/15 at New Delhi (Global opportunities). This will be my 3'rd attempt and every time i am scoring above 65 im paid mock tests but in real test i am not able to move above 58.
> 
> In writing i am scoring 80 with a written discourse of 90.
> In reading i have score 62 & 63 respectively - Its not moving above 63
> In Speaking i am scoring the worst that is 39 & 41 with oral fluency as 36 and pronunciation as 40
> In Listening also i am scoring somewhere around 60
> 
> Please suggest me the tips for the sections where i am not scoring good.
> 
> *i am asking this on behalf of my wife as i have already scored above 65 in all the sections of PTE in my first attempt *.
> 
> Thanks
> Sameer


Did she score above 65 in practice test's reading, speaking, and listening?


----------



## sameer7106

motoja said:


> Did she score above 65 in practice test's reading, speaking, and listening?


*Yeah she did*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## motoja

sameer7106 said:


> *Yeah she did*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


You're talking about the paid practice test on ptepractice.com, right? Did she take both practice tests?


----------



## sameer7106

motoja said:


> You're talking about the paid practice test on ptepractice.com, right? Did she take both practice tests?


Yes,
She did both the practice test and boosters and this time again i bought a practice test for her.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## motoja

mmauk11 said:


> Hello All,,
> Took IELTS 10 times. For reading and listening, my scores ranged 8 to 9. For listening, sometimes 8, most times 7.5.


Wait, you're contradicting yourself here. So you normally get 8-9 or 7.5 for listening? It's a huge difference in IELTS.


----------



## mmauk11

motoja said:


> Wait, you're contradicting yourself here. So you normally get 8-9 or 7.5 for listening? It's a huge difference in IELTS.


Sorry,,, I meant 8 to 9 for reading and listening.
Speaking 7 to 8
Writing 7 to 7.5 (Only once out of 10 times , i managed to get 8 in writing but then, listening was 7.5 that time)
The best was L/R/S/W 8/8/8/7.5
Have sent two of my reports for remarking but havent got the result. But I dont wanna get disappointed after weeks of waiting so, just trying whatever I can in the meantime, that is PTE.


----------



## motoja

mmauk11 said:


> Sorry,,, I meant 8 to 9 for reading and listening.
> Speaking 7 to 8
> Writing 7 to 7.5 (Only once out of 10 times , i managed to get 8 in writing but then, listening was 7.5 that time)
> The best was L/R/S/W 8/8/8/7.5
> Have sent two of my reports for remarking but havent got the result. But I dont wanna get disappointed after weeks of waiting so, just trying whatever I can in the meantime, that is PTE.


Did you take any paid practice test on ptepractice.com? How did you score?


----------



## mmauk11

Yes I did
Practice Test A L/R/S/W 64/65/60/61
Practice Test B L/R/S/W 85/79/80/87

I was disapponted after the first one but probably that was becuase I didnt practise and not familiar with the format. One thing I noticed after taking the actual test is that I never had any issue with timing on practice tests A & B, it was probably beucase I could see the remaing time and remainign questiosn at the top corner. 

But in actualy test, if I remember correctly, I could only see the remaining time for the particular question you are answering but not the total time left. And cant see how many quetions left as well. 

Hmm, i dont know. I Am just hoping that I will still get at 79. In practice Test B, although I thought I didnt do well, I still managed to score quite high which surprised me. I am hoping the same thing happens with my actual test. 

Anyway, the result is on hold and I cant book any test as well. I guess it might be my signature, which looks a bit differnt from the one in my passport. I dont wanna get disappointed so I just keep telling myself I have failed this time.


----------



## motoja

sameer7106 said:


> Yes,
> She did both the practice test and boosters and this time again i bought a practice test for her.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Ok. All I can say is this is a a very special case because almost everyone gets higher score on the real exam, and the difference is not small either. I'm talking about at least 10 point difference on each section.
Is it possible that there was some technical issues during the real exam? Maybe she forgot to put the mic close to her mouth? Or maybe she couldn't concentrate because of the other test takers in the room?
And one more. As far as I know, ptepractice.com only has two practice tests. So if she took both already, there's no point in buying it again.


----------



## motoja

mmauk11 said:


> Yes I did
> Practice Test A L/R/S/W 64/65/60/61
> Practice Test B L/R/S/W 85/79/80/87
> 
> I was disapponted after the first one but probably that was becuase I didnt practise and not familiar with the format. One thing I noticed after taking the actual test is that I never had any issue with timing on practice tests A & B, it was probably beucase I could see the remaing time and remainign questiosn at the top corner.
> 
> But in actualy test, if I remember correctly, I could only see the remaining time for the particular question you are answering but not the total time left. And cant see how many quetions left as well.
> 
> Hmm, i dont know. I Am just hoping that I will still get at 79. In practice Test B, although I thought I didnt do well, I still managed to score quite high which surprised me. I am hoping the same thing happens with my actual test.
> 
> Anyway, the result is on hold and I cant book any test as well. I guess it might be my signature, which looks a bit differnt from the one in my passport. I dont wanna get disappointed so I just keep telling myself I have failed this time.


Actually, they did show the total remaining time for the reading section. I'm not sure about the listening section but then again, time shouldn't matter as much for listening because once the record is finished playing, there's not much point in staying at a question for too long.
Anyway, I'm willing to bet real money that you're gonna pass it, or at least get really close to passing it. Even if you fail this time you'll know exactly how to improve it.


----------



## mgmg

mmauk11 said:


> Hello All,,
> I am new to this forum
> Have been struggling to clear my IELTS test. I need band 8 across the board to get 20 points. Took IELTS 10 times. For reading and listening, my scores ranged 8 to 9. For listening, sometimes 8, most times 7.5. Writing was the problem as I got 7.5 most of the time. When I got 8 for my reading, my speaking was 7.5. Such a disappointment. For the past six months, preparation before the test, the stress before and during the test, the stress of waiting two weeks for result and the disappointment after receiving the restult. Have been too much to handle.
> 
> I am glad that i saw this forum with PTE academic information. Took the test yesterday. But I guess I didnt do well. I didnt finish reading and listening questions on time, dont know how many I missed. And for writing, although I wrote them fairly well, I am a bit worried that I didnt stick to the topic. I was asked to write how the mass media influence on our society, shape our character and change our opinions. But i wrote the benefits of media's influence on us.
> 
> I doubt I can score 79 for all modules.



I like to commend on your persistence and salute your spirit. I'm sure you would succeed in the end. I'm also planning to take PTE exam in Singapore. Where did you take the exam? is it at International plaza? I checked on the booking appointment date. It is only available 2 dates in March and 1 date in both Apr and May. 

All the best


----------



## kannan2win

Took IELTS on Jan R7.5 L7.5 W 7 S 6.5. But i need 7 in all hence opted PTE Academic. 

Spent 15 days(avg 2-3 hrs/day). Study materials are 

1. PTE Test Builder from Macmillan
2. PTE Official Exam guide
3. Online Gold practice Kit ( 2 exams & test boosters).

Gave it and got the desired results(77). Its not easy in terms of Reading and Listening. 

the time is very limited and we have to be swift. ( I personally feel the reading and listening is depend upon the topic)

I gave exam last week so i could answer if anyone has queries.


----------



## mmauk11

motoja said:


> Actually, they did show the total remaining time for the reading section. I'm not sure about the listening section but then again, time shouldn't matter as much for listening because once the record is finished playing, there's not much point in staying at a question for too long.
> Anyway, I'm willing to bet real money that you're gonna pass it, or at least get really close to passing it. Even if you fail this time you'll know exactly how to improve it.


Thank you


----------



## mmauk11

mgmg said:


> I like to commend on your persistence and salute your spirit. I'm sure you would succeed in the end. I'm also planning to take PTE exam in Singapore. Where did you take the exam? is it at International plaza? I checked on the booking appointment date. It is only available 2 dates in March and 1 date in both Apr and May.
> 
> All the best


Mgmg... I notice you are from Burma. I am a Burmese too. When are you planning to take again? Its at international plaza at Tanjong Parger MRT. There is a date available on 30th 4pm. I am thinking to register for that one.


----------



## mak89

Hi all, 
I got my scores today (first attempt)

Communicative Skills
Listening 70
Reading 82
Speaking 88
Writing 71

Enabling Skills
Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 79
Pronunciation 60
Spelling 23
Vocabulary 86 
Written Discourse 77

Can someone help me explain why did i receive such less scores in writing  
My target was 79+
I understand the low scores in listening as i missed a couple of repeat sentences but my writing i believe was good enough.

Ps: i did my proof reading and still received such less points in spelling


----------



## motoja

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> I got my scores today (first attempt)
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 70
> Reading 82
> Speaking 88
> Writing 71
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 79
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 23
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 77
> 
> Can someone help me explain why did i receive such less scores in writing
> My target was 79+
> I understand the low scores in listening as i missed a couple of repeat sentences but my writing i believe was good enough.
> 
> Ps: i did my proof reading and still received such less points in spelling


Did you proofread everything you wrote (not just the essays)?


----------



## rameshkd

sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> i am appearing for PTE-A on 23/03/15 at New Delhi (Global opportunities). This will be my 3'rd attempt and every time i am scoring above 65 im paid mock tests but in real test i am not able to move above 58.
> 
> In writing i am scoring 80 with a written discourse of 90.
> In reading i have score 62 & 63 respectively - Its not moving above 63
> In Speaking i am scoring the worst that is 39 & 41 with oral fluency as 36 and pronunciation as 40
> In Listening also i am scoring somewhere around 60
> 
> Please suggest me the tips for the sections where i am not scoring good.
> 
> *i am asking this on behalf of my wife as i have already scored above 65 in all the sections of PTE in my first attempt *.
> 
> Thanks
> Sameer


If she's scoring well in mock and not the real may be she's a little nervous and hence murmuring the words and losing out on the pronunciation. 
Remember this a software program that's evaluating, so if something is not recorded clearly it won't be marked. Ask her to be very clear with her pronunciations, also you could do a little reverse engineering, the evaluation looks out for specific words in the answers, so when she's doing the re-tell lecture or describe image she must not go off topic. Suggest you go though this *site*, this has all the tips & strategies for each test, also you could use McMillan Test builder for practice. 
My wife used the above material and manged to score 51 with less than 2 weeks prep. She scored 49-52 in each of the modules.


----------



## Newguy4

I always seem to have trouble with the speaking section, can you guys share some tips with cracking it? the describe image always gets me, not enough time to study the graph and i end up with loss of words, would just speaking randomly about the shown graph or image, clearly but not necessarily with the data in the image works?

scored 74 in my first pte attempt and 69 in other  (FYI scored 8.5 in speaking in IELTS, so language isn't an issue) and scored over 80 in rest of the modules.


----------



## mak89

motoja said:


> Did you proofread everything you wrote (not just the essays)?


Yes, i did check all my writing stuff, i was pretty confident with my summaries and essays

I was going through the PTEA score guide and found this.

Spelling
_Writing of words according to the spelling rules of the language. All national
variations are considered correct, but one spelling convention should be used
consistently in a given response _

So, does that mean we need to be consistent with american or British spellings on a whole


----------



## SoAus

Message deleted


----------



## SoAus

mak89 said:


> Yes, i did check all my writing stuff, i was pretty confident with my summaries and essays
> 
> I was going through the PTEA score guide and found this.
> 
> Spelling
> _Writing of words according to the spelling rules of the language. All national
> variations are considered correct, but one spelling convention should be used
> consistently in a given response _
> 
> So, does that mean we need to be consistent with american or British spellings on a whole



It seems like you should use only American or British spelling for each answer and do not mix. If, in the same essay, you write "specializing" and "specialising" maybe it decreases you score in writing and spelling.
I am not sure, but that's what I understand from the extract of PTE score guide.


----------



## SoAus

motoja said:


> SoAus,
> Do you speak with a French accent? If you do, then I have a theory. Remember that this this test is graded by a software, so that it's knowledge is limited to the information put into it by the developers. My guess is the software does not 'hear' French accent as well as it does other accents like Indian or Chinese, simply because there haven't been that many French taking the test yet.
> 
> Again, this is just a theory, based on the fact that you got lower score on PTE than on IELTS in speaking. And I also remember there was a Russian who got decent IELTS speaking score but did very bad in PTE.



Hi Motoja,
Thanks for your reply.
Yes I have a French accent, but in the same time, I had decent scores in speaking sections of the 2 mock tests. I don't understand how the software is assessing our answers...


----------



## mak89

SoAus said:


> It seems like you should use only American or British spelling for each answer and do not mix. If, in the same essay, you write "specializing" and "specialising" maybe it decreases you score in writing and spelling.
> I am not sure, but that's what I understand from the extract of PTE score guide.


I guess i never focused on using single convention of spelling. 
Thanks for the response


----------



## motoja

SoAus said:


> Hi Motoja,
> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes I have a French accent, but in the same time, I had decent scores in speaking sections of the 2 mock tests. I don't understand how the software is assessing our answers...


Can you show us your scores in the enabling skills?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

i want book too


----------



## sdeepak

Congratulations mate !!! Hope you now qualify for the Skilled Independent 189 Visa!!!


salman_bhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for awesome guidance on PTE-A.
> 
> 
> I accidentally bumped onto one of the threads in this forum and after going through several pages decided to go for PTE-A. This was after appearing 6 times in IELTS and getting short in either writing or speaking by 0.5, I got >65 in each module and overall 70 in PTE-A.
> 
> Kind regards,


----------



## SoAus

Message deleted


----------



## ketanp89

HI Guys,

I am Tryng for Australian immigration. Gave Ielts almost 4 times
following are my score

L R S W
IELTS 1: 7.07.5 6.5 6.0
IELTS 2: 8.0 8.5 7.5 6.5
IELTS 3: 7.0 8.5 7.0 6.5
ILETS 4: 9.0 8.5 7.5 6.5

Each time i was missing by 0.5 in writing.

But after donating money to IELTS , finally i was able to get my desired score thanks to PTE A.
Gave my exam on 10th march and following is the result.
L R S W
89 66 90 72


Many thanks to all the members of this thread and PTE Academic thread for helping me out to get my target.
All the best to people who are tryng , dont loose hope and keep tryng you wiil get the desired result


----------



## SoAus

motoja said:


> Can you show us your scores in the enabling skills?


Yes of course, here you are:

Mock A	Real 1 Mock B	Real 2	Real 3
01/15	01/15	02/15	02/15 03/15
Communicative skills: 
Listening 63	65 65	50 69
Reading 63	59 61	72 64
Speaking 66	51 70	63 58
Writing 63	72 63	50 71

Enabling skills: 
Grammar 47	52 65	78 78
Oral Fluency 59	48 64	60 62
Pronunciation 64	53 66	40 58
Spelling 90	86 73	77 77
Vocabulary 60	70 62	63 84
Written Discourse 47	83  45	51 55

What is your opinion?


----------



## salman_bhai

Thanks Buddy


----------



## akrish

SoAus said:


> Hi Motoja,
> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes I have a French accent, but in the same time, I had decent scores in speaking sections of the 2 mock tests. I don't understand how the software is assessing our answers...


Nothing to do with accent, I have a french accent but I got 90 in speaking. Just keep practising, you will be fine...


----------



## sdeepak

Mate- would you please PM your contact number to clarify some queries regarding the listening section..




salman_bhai said:


> Thanks Buddy


----------



## raj12.agrwal

SoAus said:


> Yes of course, here you are:
> 
> Mock A	Real 1 Mock B	Real 2	Real 3
> 01/15	01/15	02/15	02/15 03/15
> Communicative skills:
> Listening 63	65 65	50 69
> Reading 63	59 61	72 64
> Speaking 66	51 70	63 58
> Writing 63	72 63	50 71
> 
> Enabling skills:
> Grammar 47	52 65	78 78
> Oral Fluency 59	48 64	60 62
> Pronunciation 64	53 66	40 58
> Spelling 90	86 73	77 77
> Vocabulary 60	70 62	63 84
> Written Discourse 47	83 45	51 55
> 
> What is your opinion?



Are you doing anything different in your real exam than you are in mocks? There are some tips which is you follow you could get a pretty decent score easily. But speaking is something i can't comment on without hearing how you speak. Looking at the enabling scores it looks like your grammar and oral fluency are pretty poor, esp oral fluency - all of which increased by march 15. 

And Trust me Accent does carry weight both in IELTS or PTE-Academic.

My Opinion : Use the full time to speak clearly. Practice speaking like a native speaker or a neutral accent can also help. But i just can't say about you cos i haven't heard you speaking.


----------



## atmahesh

raj12.agrwal said:


> Are you doing anything different in your real exam than you are in mocks? There are some tips which is you follow you could get a pretty decent score easily. But speaking is something i can't comment on without hearing how you speak. Looking at the enabling scores it looks like your grammar and oral fluency are pretty poor, esp oral fluency - all of which increased by march 15.
> 
> And Trust me Accent does carry weight both in IELTS or PTE-Academic.
> 
> My Opinion : Use the full time to speak clearly. Practice speaking like a native speaker or a neutral accent can also help. But i just can't say about you cos i haven't heard you speaking.


I disagree with you. In my view, accent doesn't matter. If it matters, it can't be changed in few weeks. I think fluency and content which you speak matters a lot.


----------



## atmahesh

ketanp89 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am Tryng for Australian immigration. Gave Ielts almost 4 times
> following are my score
> 
> L R S W
> IELTS 1: 7.07.5 6.5 6.0
> IELTS 2: 8.0 8.5 7.5 6.5
> IELTS 3: 7.0 8.5 7.0 6.5
> ILETS 4: 9.0 8.5 7.5 6.5
> 
> Each time i was missing by 0.5 in writing.
> 
> But after donating money to IELTS , finally i was able to get my desired score thanks to PTE A.
> Gave my exam on 10th march and following is the result.
> L R S W
> 89 66 90 72
> 
> Many thanks to all the members of this thread and PTE Academic thread for helping me out to get my target.
> All the best to people who are tryng , dont loose hope and keep tryng you wiil get the desired result


Congrats


----------



## raj12.agrwal

atmahesh said:


> I disagree with you. In my view, accent doesn't matter. If it matters, it can't be changed in few weeks. I think fluency and content which you speak matters a lot.


( It's full of score guidelines. This is from "Pronunciation and Oral Fluency" criteria. It's in my opinion not the only criteria, but i do think that it plays a part, and more so if you want to score high 

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Pronunciation
5 Native-like
All vowels and consonants are produced in a manner that is easily understood by regular speakers of the language. The speaker uses assimilation and deletions appropriate to continuous speech. Stress is placed correctly in all words and sentence-level stress is fully appropriate
4 Advanced
Vowels and consonants are pronounced clearly and unambiguously. A few minor consonant, vowel or stress distortions do not affect intelligibility. All words are easily understandable. A few consonants or consonant sequences may be distorted. Stress is placed correctly on all common words, and sentence level stress is reasonable


----------



## atmahesh

raj12.agrwal said:


> ( It's full of score guidelines. This is from "Pronunciation and Oral Fluency" criteria. It's in my opinion not the only criteria, but i do think that it plays a part, and more so if you want to score high
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf
> 
> Pronunciation
> 5 Native-like
> All vowels and consonants are produced in a manner that is easily understood by regular speakers of the language. The speaker uses assimilation and deletions appropriate to continuous speech. Stress is placed correctly in all words and sentence-level stress is fully appropriate
> 4 Advanced
> Vowels and consonants are pronounced clearly and unambiguously. A few minor consonant, vowel or stress distortions do not affect intelligibility. All words are easily understandable. A few consonants or consonant sequences may be distorted. Stress is placed correctly on all common words, and sentence level stress is reasonable


I maintain my view. Please check this link. Accent and pronunciation are two different things. In score guide, nowhere it is mentioned that accent is criteria. 

http://gordonscruton.blogspot.in/2012/11/accent-vs-pronunciation.html


----------



## raj12.agrwal

And Does Accent Not affect Pronunciation? Anyways, Cheers! All we're trying to do is to Help Others for their PTE. Kudos to You


----------



## SoAus

Hi guys!
Thanks to all of you for your help!

I don't know if I did something different during the mock tests, maybe I spoke more slowly, or maybe my microphone is better than the one provided in test centres (imagine if it is true... no, just kidding).

Yea I guess the wall between pronunciation and accent can be very thin, almost a subjective question...


----------



## mmauk11

mgmg said:


> Hi mmauk11,
> 
> PTE official book is available in Kinokuniya. Please do not share your email in public. I've sent you a private message.



@mgmg....Thanks Bro. Appreciate it


----------



## mmauk11

nitinmoudgil said:


> i want book too


You really should try PTE instead of IELTS... I regret I didnt find out about this earlier.


----------



## mgmg

mmauk11 said:


> You really should try PTE instead of IELTS... I regret I didnt find out about this earlier.


No regret,bro. PTE and Toefl accepted by DBIP on late Nov , last year. I'm sure you would get your desired result. Keep us posted when you get the result. I like to hear good news from you. 

Cheers...


----------



## mgmg

In my opinion, accent would be region and where we are from. Pronunciation is the way we said individual word. It could be two speakers from same region , with same accent. One could pronounce the words better and more clearer than the other.


----------



## rr41071

Hi mate,

Please try the following:
1. Practice PTE Academic Reading&Writing videos in YouTube
2. Practice Comprehension from decent high school English book of class 8/9/10 (Indian board)
3. Please go by logic and coherence in picking up the best answer
4. Eliminate the incorrect and increase your probability of picking up the best choice
5. Try to finish the exercise well within the timeframe and do NOT forget to click next instead of allowing system to close off the current page and move the next
6. Follow the grammar pattern in the answer


----------



## motoja

SoAus said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks to all of you for your help!
> 
> I don't know if I did something different during the mock tests, maybe I spoke more slowly, or maybe my microphone is better than the one provided in test centres (imagine if it is true... no, just kidding).
> 
> Yea I guess the wall between pronunciation and accent can be very thin, almost a subjective question...


The reason I started to suspect your accent is because given your IELTS score, you're expected to score much higher on PTE, based on other people's results (who are mostly Asians) posted here.

It's also possible that PTE is much stricter in grading pronunciation (not accent).

For French speakers, one common mistake I observe is to pronounce 'e' or 'i' sound as 'ee'. For example, both the words 'feel' and 'fill' are pronounced 'feel'. PTE software will mercilessly register this as a pronunciation mistake. On the other hand, an IELTS examiner who's been in France long enough may subconsciously let it pass as an accent.


----------



## ILY

raj12.agrwal said:


> ( It's full of score guidelines. This is from "Pronunciation and Oral Fluency" criteria. It's in my opinion not the only criteria, but i do think that it plays a part, and more so if you want to score high
> 
> I agree with you. Although, it is mentioned that accent does not matter but it does matter a lot to score high. Pronunciation and Fluency mean speaking like a native speaker is actually 'Accent'. But it does not mean that you speak like British while eating lots of words. It means the way you speak any word should resemble with a native English speaking person.
> 
> I got 90 and 86 points in Speaking in both of my PTE real exams and I noted this fact that you have to speak like native speakers means you need to be Fluent (Speed of flow of words) without hesitation and pronounce the words in the same manner like a native.
> 
> Only then you get high score. These things are tested mostly in these Qs, Describe Image and Retell Lecture and Read Aloud.
> 
> I hope it will help you all.


----------



## atmahesh

raj12.agrwal said:


> And Does Accent Not affect Pronunciation? Anyways, Cheers! All we're trying to do is to Help Others for their PTE. Kudos to You


Just saw your signature Raj. I didn't know that you scored 90 in all. did you wrote your experience somewhere? I am interested to read your opinion in all the sections.


----------



## vb112233

atmahesh said:


> Just saw your signature Raj. I didn't know that you scored 90 in all. did you wrote your experience somewhere? I am interested to read your opinion in all the sections.



Mahesh,
next week I have exam, Could you please PM me the boosters... If they are not expired

Thank you.


----------



## wolfskin

*Missing required score*

I am feeling so frustrated right now, honestly I have no clue how to achieve success in English test. Till now I have given 3 exams and every time I missed my required score. It is very clear by looking into my score that my reading skill is poor. And beside that from now I have decided to continue with PTE-A, will that be a wise decision, or does anyone think to apply for a reevaluation of my IELTS score would be a better choice.

(R/ W/ S/ L)
TOEFL- 22 / 23 / 24 / 24
IELTS (General) 7/ 6.5 / 7.5 / 8
PTE-A 55 / 76 / 66 / 76

And in general how to improve on PTE- A reading skills on that give time of 30 approximate minutes.


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear Frnds,
I just gave my paid test exam last night and got results as 
Communicative Skills

Listening 57
Reading 56
Speaking 63
Writing 58

Enabling Skills

Grammar 38
Oral Fluency 70
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 49
Written Discourse 90

I am poorly marks in grammer:-(. I am not sure how I ensure my target score 65 in next week final exam(17th March). Should I reschedule my exam?? Is it possible to check my wrong answer in scored test A? I donot find any link to check the questions and the correct answer for the test A. Without this how can I find my my mistakes?? 

Need help from test takers and PTE experts how to prepare or wt to do within this time before seat for the final exam.

Thanks


----------



## mmauk11

Just received my result...
Disappointing...
L/R/S/W 73/73/68/78
Need 79...Gotta try again


----------



## motoja

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Frnds,
> I just gave my paid test exam last night and got results as
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 57
> Reading 56
> Speaking 63
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 38
> Oral Fluency 70
> Pronunciation 63
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 49
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am poorly marks in grammer:-(. I am not sure how I ensure my target score 65 in next week final exam(17th March). Should I reschedule my exam?? Is it possible to check my wrong answer in scored test A? I donot find any link to check the questions and the correct answer for the test A. Without this how can I find my my mistakes??
> 
> Need help from test takers and PTE experts how to prepare or wt to do within this time before seat for the final exam.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think you can check your answers in the scored test.


----------



## motoja

wolfskin said:


> I am feeling so frustrated right now, honestly I have no clue how to achieve success in English test. Till now I have given 3 exams and every time I missed my required score. It is very clear by looking into my score that my reading skill is poor. And beside that from now I have decided to continue with PTE-A, will that be a wise decision, or does anyone think to apply for a reevaluation of my IELTS score would be a better choice.
> 
> (R/ W/ S/ L)
> TOEFL- 22 / 23 / 24 / 24
> IELTS (General) 7/ 6.5 / 7.5 / 8
> PTE-A 55 / 76 / 66 / 76
> 
> And in general how to improve on PTE- A reading skills on that give time of 30 approximate minutes.


Which part of the reading section did you have the most trouble with?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

mmauk11 said:


> Just received my result...
> Disappointing...
> L/R/S/W 73/73/68/78
> Need 79...Gotta try again


u gave ILETS 10 times ????
wow.... hatts off..


----------



## mmauk11

nitinmoudgil said:


> u gave ILETS 10 times ????
> wow.... hatts off..



Yes...very first time in 2012 at BC 8/8/8/7.5 in W
Then in mid 2014, when i was reading more to actually start working on my Australia Plan, I realized that I didnt have enough points so knew I needed 20 points from english. 
So Another 8 times with BC and one time with IDP.
In fact, i will know another result tomorrow but I am sure its gonna be the same 0.5 short in either speaking or writing. 

Now my only hope left is with PTE... Finger crossed that I will make it in next attempt.


----------



## sdeepak

Hi Mates,
Has anybody recently taken the PTE A exam and received the desired results..


----------



## mgmg

mmauk11 said:


> Yes...very first time in 2012 at BC 8/8/8/7.5 in W
> Then in mid 2014, when i was reading more to actually start working on my Australia Plan, I realized that I didnt have enough points so knew I needed 20 points from english.
> So Another 8 times with BC and one time with IDP.
> In fact, i will know another result tomorrow but I am sure its gonna be the same 0.5 short in either speaking or writing.
> 
> Now my only hope left is with PTE... Finger crossed that I will make it in next attempt.


Bro,

If you are short of 0.5 either in writing or speaking, have you ever try to request re-evaluation ?(IELTS Essentials - Request a remark).

Though it involves cost and time, according to your IELTS results, it seems like worth trying re-evaluation.
Once re-evaluation is successful, you would get a refund.

May be you try to highlight all the IS tests and results and ask what is wrong. It is my 2 cents.

Of course, PTE A seems more realistic to achieve 79 rather than short of 0.5 in IS. 
I really salute your perseverance. All the best.


----------



## motoja

mmauk11 said:


> Just received my result...
> Disappointing...
> L/R/S/W 73/73/68/78
> Need 79...Gotta try again


Sorry man. Do you have ideas of what you did wrong on speaking?


----------



## wolfskin

motoja said:


> Which part of the reading section did you have the most trouble with?


That's a difficult question to answer, but I believe I have problem with time. During the last PTE-A exam I have spent first 15 minutes just to solve first 5 fill the blanks questions (the drop down ones). And rest all I did in remaining 15 to 17 minutes, where I goofed up everything in rush. I am feeling really disappointed and low now. 

Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## mmauk11

motoja said:


> Sorry man. Do you have ideas of what you did wrong on speaking?


Hmmm,,well to be honest, to me, I think PTE is all about being confident and calm. So need more practice. 

My experience here; Exam was in the morning at 9am. I was too excited and nervous the night before that I couldnt sleep well. Before the exam, when I was asked to test the microphone, I somehow found the microphone very soft despite putting the volume up to the max. I asked the administrator lady if it was ok. She gave me the new one but still the same. SHe said its normal. But since then, I was already not calm thinking there could be something wrong with the microphone. Well, you might think it's an excuse. But I am also wondering what could have gone wrong. 

Then, I was fine with reading aloud part. Then came the part when I had to describe the image. That was when I started getting more and more nervous throughout the exam. I felt I didnt do well with describing image part which affected other parts of the exam. 

And for writing, I didnt read the question properly, my fault. When I saw the word TV and the media, I remembered the essay questioned posted by users in this forum about how TV/ media influenced us in positive ways. So i wrote all about the advantages of the media. But the question was about how it influence us and shape our opinion, meaning I should have written both positive and negative impact it can give us, shaping our personality and characters. I found out only when two minutes left. Too late, yet result turned out quite ok. I expected worse. 

As for reading and listening, I couldnt finish them on time, missed few questions. So gotta read and write fast. Actually, I was too cautious, ensuring my answers were correct before moving on to next quetion. My fault.

I am just hoping my second time will be a charm..


----------



## SoAus

wolfskin said:


> I am feeling so frustrated right now, honestly I have no clue how to achieve success in English test. Till now I have given 3 exams and every time I missed my required score. It is very clear by looking into my score that my reading skill is poor. And beside that from now I have decided to continue with PTE-A, will that be a wise decision, or does anyone think to apply for a reevaluation of my IELTS score would be a better choice.
> 
> (R/ W/ S/ L)
> TOEFL- 22 / 23 / 24 / 24
> IELTS (General) 7/ 6.5 / 7.5 / 8
> PTE-A 55 / 76 / 66 / 76
> 
> And in general how to improve on PTE- A reading skills on that give time of 30 approximate minutes.



Do you have the Macmillan practice book? There are 4 tests. If you practice the 4 reading sections, it will give you a good overview. 
You can easily do these 4 tests in 1 day (40min for 1 test, so this weekend for example you could do 2 in the morning, and 2 in the evening). 
But do not worry too much about your score with Macmillan, when I did it at home, I had very bad results in reading.

Then, try to go fast and to reply to each question within 3 min. In my opinion, the questions 'fill in the blanks' have more weigh and so you need to have enough time to reach these questions if they are at the end of the reading section. 

In my strategy, at least for Ielts, I tried to focus on the question, read the question, read the question, read the question, until you exactly know what to look after in the text. I tried to do not spend time to read the text, but just search the passage which contains what you are looking for.

I do not have exceptional scores in reading with PTE, but maybe the info above can help you.


----------



## SoAus

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Frnds,
> I just gave my paid test exam last night and got results as
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 57
> Reading 56
> Speaking 63
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 38
> Oral Fluency 70
> Pronunciation 63
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 49
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am poorly marks in grammer:-(. I am not sure how I ensure my target score 65 in next week final exam(17th March). Should I reschedule my exam?? Is it possible to check my wrong answer in scored test A? I donot find any link to check the questions and the correct answer for the test A. Without this how can I find my my mistakes??
> 
> Need help from test takers and PTE experts how to prepare or wt to do within this time before seat for the final exam.
> 
> Thanks


If I were you, but it is just my opinion, yes I would reschedule and improve my vocabulary and grammar because it can help you for all the sections. 
You can do it by reading a lot. 

On the other hand, it looks like some people get the strategy very quickly and because their English is initially good, they can have the same scores as you with mock tests, and the following week reach impressive scores in real exam just by understanding the format of the test.

So it depends, maybe you need to improve your English, maybe you need to spend time to understand the format of the test, maybe both. 

What do you think?


----------



## SoAus

wolfskin said:


> That's a difficult question to answer, but I believe I have problem with time. During the last PTE-A exam I have spent first 15 minutes just to solve first 5 fill the blanks questions (the drop down ones). And rest all I did in remaining 15 to 17 minutes, where I goofed up everything in rush. I am feeling really disappointed and low now.
> 
> Thanks for your reply though.


Just push yourself to go faster. I know it is not so easy bcos it can look silly to press "next" when you are not sure about your answer, and if you spend too much time on a question, you are loosing the opportunity to answer easier questions for you.
When you go fast, I guess you are more likely to use your 'intuition' to answer the questions, and sometimes this is the best way to reply.
It is also mathematic, more you reply to a lot of questions, more you can reach high score.


----------



## George2014

A consultant informed me that Australian authorities are making IELTS score compulsory for those who are looking for VISA in engg field. Anyone heard about this?


----------



## wolfskin

George2014 said:


> A consultant informed me that Australian authorities are making IELTS score compulsory for those who are looking for VISA in engg field. Anyone heard about this?


At least not me. And why it would be so ! When Oz authorities are saying PTE-A and TOEFL can be accounted for alternative to IELTS, I mean not alternative to IELTS but in fact, candidates have now 3 different tests to choose from. Ask your consultant about the source of the information.


----------



## motoja

George2014 said:


> A consultant informed me that Australian authorities are making IELTS score compulsory for those who are looking for VISA in engg field. Anyone heard about this?


Maybe they were talking about the assessment by Engineering Australia.


----------



## mandy2137

sdeepak said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have booked the PTE A Exam in Chennai at the Edwise Test Centre on 09/04/2015..
> Has anybody booked the exam in Chennai.. Pls do PM me.. will share and discuss any queries and help each other...
> 
> If somebody has the Test Boosters which is yet to expire, could you please help me with your credentials...I have tried IELTS two attempts but unable to score 7 in each band..
> 
> Cheers
> Deepak


Give me your email ID, I will share with you material I have for PTE


----------



## sdeepak

Have sent you a PM..



mandy2137 said:


> Give me your email ID, I will share with you material I have for PTE


----------



## mmauk11

Hey guys.. was thinking if we share our previous exam questions, it might be helpful. I dont think it is violation of any rules. Take IELTS for example. There are numerous blogs in Internet sharing previous IELTS questions openly. Even if you know all previous questions, if our general english standard is poor, we won't get the result. 

So this is what i have seen on this forum and also from the test I took. If you guys could also share your questions that you can remember, especially speaking short answers questions and essays questions, it would be really helpful for all. 

1.Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?
2.Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to. 
3.Roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change
4. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion? 
5. The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?
6.Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
7. Some people think law changes our behaviour. Discuss.
8. Pros and Cons of expreme/adventure sports. 
9. The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?
10.In education system, assessment through formal written examination still valid? 
11.Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. Your opinion? Good or bad
12. Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
13. It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".
14. Some people believe law changes human behaviour. Do you agree/disagree?
15. Talk about pros/cons of this era as it is full of daily inventions
16. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?


Short Answer qusetions (what I remember)
1) It was a picture of man giving presentation (so i answered presentation)
2) picture of experiment?
3) If the price of all general products drop in a country, what phenomenon is that? (Inflation??)

Cheers.


----------



## George2014

motoja said:


> Maybe they were talking about the assessment by Engineering Australia.


May be. But won't Engineers Australia accept PTE? Any idea?


----------



## motoja

George2014 said:


> May be. But won't Engineers Australia accept PTE? Any idea?


They only accept IELTS for the skill assessment.


----------



## George2014

@motoja,
Thanks for the reply. Any source of this information?


----------



## wolfskin

mandy2137 said:


> Give me your email ID, I will share with you material I have for PTE


Share those with me as well, I need them badly (will PM my mail id). BTW I have already purchased "ONLINE SAMPLE QUESTIONS" for 9.99 USD during my last attempt. I did not found those useful and those were mostly like free on line sample with few additional content. Now I am thinking of purchasing the "GOLD KIT" they have which includes the same questions as well and 2 scored test. I am in doubt about whether to purchase the gold kit or not. That's expensive 60 USD


----------



## Natureo

Anyone knows how to improve oral fluency?


----------



## Alena123

Anybody has materials or books to resale in Bangalore for PTE-A?


----------



## aarif

On my PTE Account. Exam status shows "Delivery Successful - On hold" - what does it means?


----------



## Alena123

mandy2137 said:


> Give me your email ID, I will share with you material I have for PTE


How to send you PM for materials:confused2:


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



Alena123 said:


> Anybody has materials or books to resale in Bangalore for PTE-A?


"It might be available after April 3rd. Depends upon my wife's score. Will let you know."


----------



## mandy2137

Alena123 said:


> How to send you PM for materials:confused2:


I will send you PM 

no worries


----------



## jigarpatel

*Meaning of PTE-A score report status - "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores"*

Guys,

Today I appeared for my PTE - A exam @10 AM. I just logged into my PTE Account and the status for today's exam shows "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores".

Can anyone please update me on what is the meaning of this status? Will i be able to get the score report by today itself?

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## Alena123

canchi_mohd said:


> "It might be available after April 3rd. Depends upon my wife's score. Will let you know."


Well...I want to finish off PTE A by 20th or 25th :juggle:


----------



## Alena123

mandy2137 said:


> I will send you PM
> 
> no worries


thanks I will send you email then:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alena123

Is it better to buy some books for PTE or take coaching from institute...there is one I enquired in Bangalore is charging 5k for 20-30 hrs course... Do I buy books or spend there


----------



## Guest

Where exactly does it say no reportable scores? Overall score or for any specific module? Sorry, but never seen this.


----------



## sdeepak

All the Best for your score Mate..
could you please sahre the essay topic and the short answer questions.. Your experience will be helpful for us..






jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I appeared for my PTE - A exam @10 AM. I just logged into my PTE Account and the status for today's exam shows "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores".
> 
> Can anyone please update me on what is the meaning of this status? Will i be able to get the score report by today itself?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


----------



## jigarpatel

sdeepak said:


> All the Best for your score Mate..
> could you please sahre the essay topic and the short answer questions.. Your experience will be helpful for us..


Thanks dear for your warm wishes ..

Essay topics were:
1. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication
2. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs current crucial problems faced by humans

I must tell that Short answer questions were challenging ones and most of them contained some images & data, will be very difficult for me to explain.

Will surely post if I can recollect any of them.

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## sdeepak

Thanks Mate.. I have PM you..Could you please check..



jigarpatel said:


> Thanks dear for your warm wishes ..
> 
> Essay topics were:
> 1. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication
> 2. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs current crucial problems faced by humans
> 
> I must tell that Short answer questions were challenging ones and most of them contained some images & data, will be very difficult for me to explain.
> 
> Will surely post if I can recollect any of them.
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


----------



## jigarpatel

sdeepak said:


> Bro, would be able to please share your email address via PM to me..pls mate so that i can discuss some more things regd this
> 
> Regards
> Deepak



Bro,

I have PM you the contact details.


----------



## mmauk11

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I appeared for my PTE - A exam @10 AM. I just logged into my PTE Account and the status for today's exam shows "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores".
> 
> Can anyone please update me on what is the meaning of this status? Will i be able to get the score report by today itself?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


It happened to me as well
It means there are some irregularities with ur exam, maybe minor like ur signature looks different from the one on your passport. But I got my result on third day
No point contacting them, just gotta wait 
Good luck


----------



## aarif

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I appeared for my PTE - A exam @10 AM. I just logged into my PTE Account and the status for today's exam shows "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores".
> 
> Can anyone please update me on what is the meaning of this status? Will i be able to get the score report by today itself?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


Jigar,

Almost same story here.

I also appeared today. And my status shows " Delivery Successful - On hold" - Your exam results are not available at this time.

What it means?


----------



## mandy2137

puliroaring said:


> pls send me


Where? PM me your email id.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*Can we make Notes during the course of Test??*

Can we make Notes during the course of Test?? Eg. During Repeat Sentence, Retell Lecture, etc.
As i m going to give PTE 1st time pls guide me.


----------



## motoja

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Can we make Notes during the course of Test?? Eg. During Repeat Sentence, Retell Lecture, etc.
> As i m going to give PTE 1st time pls guide me.


You can make notes anytime. They'll give you a board.


----------



## _shel

There are members harvesting email addresses and personal details in this tread, just as there was in the previous. If this continues to happen this one will also be getting closed. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## mak89

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Can we make Notes during the course of Test?? Eg. During Repeat Sentence, Retell Lecture, etc.
> As i m going to give PTE 1st time pls guide me.


Yes, you can make notes as you will be provided with an erasable notepad and a temporary marker type pen.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

motoja said:


> You can make notes anytime. They'll give you a board.


Thanks my frnd.


----------



## vb112233

Mates I have just taken the Practice test A. Here as below

R-61, L- 59, W-62, S-65

seems I scored low  
. Please advice.. can I go ahead and take test. I have test next week.


----------



## salman_bhai

if you are aiming for 65. then you can go ahead for exam. Actual exam is slightly easy than practice tests.


----------



## andrew64

Hello , 

Can someone advise does PTE-A official book is good for preparation and if i am buying the text book which one i should buy .


----------



## sameer7106

vb112233 said:


> Mates I have just taken the Practice test A. Here as below
> 
> R-61, L- 59, W-62, S-65
> 
> seems I scored low
> . Please advice.. can I go ahead and take test. I have test next week.


Hi mate,

your scores are good........trust me i saw many ppl scoring like this and in practice test and then scoring somewhere around 70 in real test. Practice tests are difficult as compare to real test.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

andrew64 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can someone advise does PTE-A official book is good for preparation and if i am buying the text book which one i should buy .


Yes, its good. You should go for the PTE official guide book which comes with 3 practice tests and it will just cost u INR 600. The other book mcmillan can be doenloaded from the torrent.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## andrew64

sameer7106 said:


> Yes, its good. You should go for the PTE official guide book which comes with 3 practice tests and it will just cost u INR 600. The other book mcmillan can be doenloaded from the torrent.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Buddy , but there 4 books are available i am not sure which one to buy , can you recommend me the hardest one . 

Teaching Resources - Pearson


----------



## explorer101

andrew64 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can someone advise does PTE-A official book is good for preparation and if i am buying the text book which one i should buy .


Hi Andrew,

I only used Macmillan's PTE Academic Test Builder book for my preparation. It helped me score L-83, S-90, R-90, W-84. I have no idea about the official PTE book though.


----------



## andrew64

prashantdamle said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I only used Macmillan's PTE Academic Test Builder book for my preparation. It helped me score L-83, S-90, R-90, W-84. I have no idea about the official PTE book though.


Thats great , does this book has mock exams and practice materials or purely for teaching purpose . and just curious how long did u take for prepare and have u taken ielts before


----------



## vb112233

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> your scores are good........trust me i saw many ppl scoring like this and in practice test and then scoring somewhere around 70 in real test. Practice tests are difficult as compare to real test.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thankyou sameer.. I am better now... after hearing this..

Than and kind Regards


----------



## explorer101

andrew64 said:


> Thats great , does this book has mock exams and practice materials or purely for teaching purpose . and just curious how long did u take for prepare and have u taken ielts before


Yes it has four practice tests with answers for all sections. Comes with an audio cd for listening section. I had prepared for ielts before and so it took me four days, 5-6 hours a day of preparation. For first timers, I advise at least a week's time.


----------



## mam123

I suggest all test takers to not to go for ielts at all, if you care about your time, money, efforts and peace of mind ...


----------



## mam123

andrew64 said:


> Thats great , does this book has mock exams and practice materials or purely for teaching purpose . and just curious how long did u take for prepare and have u taken ielts before


Yes me too curious...


----------



## mam123

kannan2win said:


> Took IELTS on Jan R7.5 L7.5 W 7 S 6.5. But i need 7 in all hence opted PTE Academic.
> 
> Spent 15 days(avg 2-3 hrs/day). Study materials are
> 
> 1. PTE Test Builder from Macmillan
> 2. PTE Official Exam guide
> 3. Online Gold practice Kit ( 2 exams & test boosters).
> 
> Gave it and got the desired results(77). Its not easy in terms of Reading and Listening.
> 
> the time is very limited and we have to be swift. ( I personally feel the reading and listening is depend upon the topic)
> 
> I gave exam last week so i could answer if anyone has queries.


Hi
Pls help me with study material for PTE


----------



## sameer7106

andrew64 said:


> Thanks Buddy , but there 4 books are available i am not sure which one to buy , can you recommend me the hardest one .
> 
> Teaching Resources - Pearson


Dear MAM123, Prashant and Andrew,

i have shared a link from where u can download the pte material for free.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## k.kashwaa

sameer7106 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.
> 
> 
> Do let me know if someone needed the pearson official guide's cd to be shared i'll do the needful.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


The ISO file is the official guide


----------



## mam123

sameer7106 said:


> Dear MAM123, Prashant and Andrew,
> 
> i have shared a link from where u can download the pte material for free.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks for your help. Trying to download the zip folder. But I think this will not be downloaded as already tried this on my computer. It contains lots of viruses and gets corrupted at the end.


----------



## sameer7106

The link which I just shared try to download it from there coz I am pretty much sure it doesn't have an virus. 

Regards
Sameer



mam123 said:


> sameer7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear MAM123, Prashant and Andrew,
> 
> i have shared a link from where u can download the pte material for free.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. Trying to download the zip folder. But I think this will not be downloaded as already tried this on my computer. It contains lots of viruses and gets corrupted at the end.
Click to expand...


----------



## sameer7106

Hi mate, 

Thanks for letting me know that as it saved a lot of my time. Also if some one is intrested in TOEFL then do lemme know.

Regards
Sameer



k.kashwaa said:


> sameer7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi people,
> 
> For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.
> 
> Do let me know if someone needed the pearson official guide's cd to be shared i'll do the needful.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer
> 
> 
> 
> The ISO file is the official guide
Click to expand...


----------



## pratsi90

Dear Members,

Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get the result of Scored Practice Test B ? Its been more than 48 hours but still didn't get result. I have attempted Practice Test A some time back and received result in 2 minute only.

Thankyou


----------



## sameer7106

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get the result of Scored Practice Test B ? Its been more than 48 hours but still didn't get result. I have attempted Practice Test A some time back and received result in 2 minute only.
> 
> Thankyou


It usually comes within half an hour.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

Hi members,

just now my spouse gave a scored PTE test and she got the following score

*Listening : 68
Reading : 59
Speaking : 67
Writing : 70

Enabling Skills

Grammar : 47
Oral Fluency : 70
Pronounciation : 41
Spelling : 38
Vocabulary : 85
Written Discourse : 90*

I know while typing my wife would have missed some of the punctuation's and obviously some spelling errors that's why she scored bad in spelling. For Pronounciation we asians cant do much as we all have a very peculiar accent.

Overall i am satisfied with the marks which she scored and hope that she scores above 65 in her real test :fingerscrossed: . Please do let me know ehat u guys think of the score??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## pratsi90

sameer7106 said:


> It usually comes within half an hour.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


I have exam day after tomorow. I am waiting for scored test result since last 3 days so that I can do some improvement and practice accordingly but still no luck I also sent them email.


----------



## sameer7106

pratsi90 said:


> I have exam day after tomorow. I am waiting for scored test result since last 3 days so that I can do some improvement and practice accordingly but still no luck I also sent them email.


What was ur score in test A


----------



## pratsi90

sameer7106 said:


> What was ur score in test A


Dear Sameer,

Test A - L56 R47 S68 W50
Real Test - L60 R62 S58 W64

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## msgforsunil

*Online scored test*

Hello All,

I am planning to opt for “GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT”. 

I have couple of questions about the scored online practice tests. 
1. While taking “SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST” from home and if there is unforeseen power outage for couple of hours; then would I be able to resume from where left? How is the situation handled?
2. Does PTE provide their answers along explaination for “SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST “ ?
3. Is there a possibility of reviewing the answers(mine and PTE recommended) of both “SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST “ and , “Practice 70 timed sample questions” for multiple times?
4. Can I take, “Practice 70 timed sample questions” tests multiple times?


Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## mmauk11

Hi Guys,,,

I am checking for my friend. Does ACS accept PTE score for skills assessment? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## mgmg

mmauk11 said:


> Hi Guys,,,
> 
> I am checking for my friend. Does ACS accept PTE score for skills assessment?
> Thanks for your help


Bro,

English assessment result is not required for ACS.


----------



## sameer7106

Dear Sunil,

please find the revert in *BOLD.*

ALL THE BEST !!

Regards
Sameer



msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to opt for “GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT”.
> 
> I have couple of questions about the scored online practice tests.
> 1. While taking “SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST” from home and if there is unforeseen power outage for couple of hours; then would I be able to resume from where left? How is the situation handled? *you wont be able to resume the test. Make sure you make out the arrangements for power outage before u give ur test.*
> 2. Does PTE provide their answers along explaination for “SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST “ ? *NO*
> 3. Is there a possibility of reviewing the answers(mine and PTE recommended) of both “SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST “ and , “Practice 70 timed sample questions” for multiple times?* YES *
> 4. Can I take, “Practice 70 timed sample questions” tests multiple times? *YES*
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## mam123

pratsi90 said:


> I have exam day after tomorow. I am waiting for scored test result since last 3 days so that I can do some improvement and practice accordingly but still no luck I also sent them email.



Wish you a very best of luck for your test!!!
May this attempt become your last attempt for the English requirement!


----------



## Alfar

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Sunil,
> 
> please find the revert in *BOLD.*
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Can we review the given answers and the correct answer in the online scored practice test?

I gave the scored test A and only able to see the results I scored, not my answers against each questions?


----------



## pratsi90

mam123 said:


> Wish you a very best of luck for your test!!!
> May this attempt become your last attempt for the English requirement!


Dear mam123

Thanks for your wishes. Hope I will crack it this time


----------



## mam123

pratsi90 said:


> Dear mam123
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Hope I will crack it this time


Are you sure about years in your signature???


----------



## jigarpatel

Guys,

Finally got the success of cracking PTE - A on 15th Mar 2015 and filled EOI with 65 points ...

Below is my score:

L - 75
R - 80
S - 72
W - 86

My Two cents to all the aspiring candidates specifically for Speaking:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.1 Perform well in Repeat statement which really matters for scoring well in both Listening and Speaking (** It is fine if you miss few words being spoken for some of them as the speaker's pace is quite fast)

1.2 Describe Image
- Note down Max and Min values for the graph
- Try to group the similar information wherever possible
- Use words like, steadily, drastically, leveled off, bottomed up, moderate etc. to explain trends

IMPORTANT NOTE: 
- Try to speak for at least 35 sec. so that PTE - A software can assess your speaking ability/variety of words you use
- MAKE SURE to finish your speaking before recording status gets COMPLETED. If you keep on saying even after recording gets completed, Computer might feel that your answer is not completed and It may cost you in speaking.

1.3 Re Tell lecture
- Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and Make sure to include them while you speaking for the same
- If graph is presented along with the lecture, you can also include points available in it in your speaking

1.4 Answer short question
- This section requires lots of focus and presence of mind as most of the question I got had images and maps with tons of information from which I need to find and answer particular stuff within few seconds.
- Try to attempt all the questions even if it seems that you answered few of them incorrectly. 
*** As per my experience this section does not cost you much.*

Wishing all the best to each & everyone for getting great score in your exams.

*FINAL ADVICE - DO NOT LOOSE HOPE AND KEEP ON TRYING TILL YOU GET SUCCESS.*


----------



## pratsi90

mam123 said:


> Are you sure about years in your signature???


Dear mam123

I am sure about my signature Its been 1 year I hold positive skill assessment but every time I failed in English Exam. I have given 4 IELTS and 1 PTE during this time.
So frustrated 

Thank you


----------



## aarif

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got the success of cracking PTE - A on 15th Mar 2015 and filled EOI with 65 points ...
> 
> Below is my score:
> 
> L - 75
> R - 80
> S - 72
> W - 86
> 
> My Two cents to all the aspiring candidates specifically for Speaking:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1.1 Perform well in Repeat statement which really matters for scoring well in both Listening and Speaking (** It is fine if you miss few words being spoken for some of them as the speaker's pace is quite fast)
> 
> 1.2 Describe Image
> - Note down Max and Min values for the graph
> - Try to group the similar information wherever possible
> - Use words like, steadily, drastically, leveled off, bottomed up, moderate etc. to explain trends
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> - Try to speak for at least 35 sec. so that PTE - A software can assess your speaking ability/variety of words you use
> - MAKE SURE to finish your speaking before recording status gets COMPLETED. If you keep on saying even after recording gets completed, Computer might feel that your answer is not completed and It may cost you in speaking.
> 
> 1.3 Re Tell lecture
> - Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and Make sure to include them while you speaking for the same
> - If graph is presented along with the lecture, you can also include points available in it in your speaking
> 
> 1.4 Answer short question
> - This section requires lots of focus and presence of mind as most of the question I got had images and maps with tons of information from which I need to find and answer particular stuff within few seconds.
> - Try to attempt all the questions even if it seems that you answered few of them incorrectly.
> ** As per my experience this section does not cost you much.
> 
> Wishing all the best to each & everyone for getting great score in your exams.
> 
> FINAL ADVICE - DO NOT LOOSE HOPE AND KEEP ON TRYING TILL YOU GET SUCCESS.


Congrates !!!

My Score is still pending.(Onhold)


----------



## mam123

pratsi90 said:


> Dear mam123
> 
> I am sure about my signature Its been 1 year I hold positive skill assessment but every time I failed in English Exam. I have given 4 IELTS and 1 PTE during this time.
> So frustrated
> 
> Thank you


Oh! Sorry to know this. This IELTS really has sucked peace of mind of many..
Anyway, you will achieve it this time, I wish that. As mine is the same occupation, I am also waiting for HRAdviser to be listed in any good state soon... Once I get proficient level, I will be more confident...

Thanks
Mamta


----------



## mandy2137

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got the success of cracking PTE - A on 15th Mar 2015 and filled EOI with 65 points ...
> 
> Below is my score:
> 
> L - 75
> R - 80
> S - 72
> W - 86
> 
> My Two cents to all the aspiring candidates specifically for Speaking:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1.1 Perform well in Repeat statement which really matters for scoring well in both Listening and Speaking (** It is fine if you miss few words being spoken for some of them as the speaker's pace is quite fast)
> 
> 1.2 Describe Image
> - Note down Max and Min values for the graph
> - Try to group the similar information wherever possible
> - Use words like, steadily, drastically, leveled off, bottomed up, moderate etc. to explain trends
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> - Try to speak for at least 35 sec. so that PTE - A software can assess your speaking ability/variety of words you use
> - MAKE SURE to finish your speaking before recording status gets COMPLETED. If you keep on saying even after recording gets completed, Computer might feel that your answer is not completed and It may cost you in speaking.
> 
> 1.3 Re Tell lecture
> - Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and Make sure to include them while you speaking for the same
> - If graph is presented along with the lecture, you can also include points available in it in your speaking
> 
> 1.4 Answer short question
> - This section requires lots of focus and presence of mind as most of the question I got had images and maps with tons of information from which I need to find and answer particular stuff within few seconds.
> - Try to attempt all the questions even if it seems that you answered few of them incorrectly.
> *** As per my experience this section does not cost you much.*
> 
> Wishing all the best to each & everyone for getting great score in your exams.
> 
> *FINAL ADVICE - DO NOT LOOSE HOPE AND KEEP ON TRYING TILL YOU GET SUCCESS.*


Congrats, and thanks for tips.


----------



## sdeepak

Mate - I was damn sure you will make it this time..

Very much deserved score..You have made it man!!! All the best for the rest of the process...

I tried calling you but no luck..

Cheers...



jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got the success of cracking PTE - A on 15th Mar 2015 and filled EOI with 65 points ...
> 
> Below is my score:
> 
> L - 75
> R - 80
> S - 72
> W - 86
> 
> My Two cents to all the aspiring candidates specifically for Speaking:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1.1 Perform well in Repeat statement which really matters for scoring well in both Listening and Speaking (** It is fine if you miss few words being spoken for some of them as the speaker's pace is quite fast)
> 
> 1.2 Describe Image
> - Note down Max and Min values for the graph
> - Try to group the similar information wherever possible
> - Use words like, steadily, drastically, leveled off, bottomed up, moderate etc. to explain trends
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> - Try to speak for at least 35 sec. so that PTE - A software can assess your speaking ability/variety of words you use
> - MAKE SURE to finish your speaking before recording status gets COMPLETED. If you keep on saying even after recording gets completed, Computer might feel that your answer is not completed and It may cost you in speaking.
> 
> 1.3 Re Tell lecture
> - Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and Make sure to include them while you speaking for the same
> - If graph is presented along with the lecture, you can also include points available in it in your speaking
> 
> 1.4 Answer short question
> - This section requires lots of focus and presence of mind as most of the question I got had images and maps with tons of information from which I need to find and answer particular stuff within few seconds.
> - Try to attempt all the questions even if it seems that you answered few of them incorrectly.
> *** As per my experience this section does not cost you much.*
> 
> Wishing all the best to each & everyone for getting great score in your exams.
> 
> *FINAL ADVICE - DO NOT LOOSE HOPE AND KEEP ON TRYING TILL YOU GET SUCCESS.*


----------



## mmauk11

mgmg said:


> Bro,
> 
> English assessment result is not required for ACS.


Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## ubabar85

Dear All,
Can any one explain about pte exam is it good for australian and canadian immigaration both or only for aus ?

Regards
usman


----------



## sdeepak

As of now, PTE A is acceptable only for Australian Immigration...



ubabar85 said:


> Dear All,
> Can any one explain about pte exam is it good for australian and canadian immigaration both or only for aus ?
> 
> Regards
> usman


----------



## ubabar85

sdeepak thank you very much for your prompt reply can you please share me official website for the PTE because today i came to know about this PTE did know even a little about this

Regards
Usman


----------



## sdeepak

Hi,

For booking the PTE A exam - Pearson Language Tests
For Offline Practice tests: https://ptepractice.com/




ubabar85 said:


> sdeepak thank you very much for your prompt reply can you please share me official website for the PTE because today i came to know about this PTE did know even a little about this
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## conrad_17

Hi guys,

I need your help please. i ve given the exam twice. i ve scored 90 in writing and listening. Its the speaking and reading part that I ve scored less both the times. While I do think I speak and read well looks like this machine interpretation of my speech is getting me low scores. 
Do you guys have any strategies? Can you plz share. 

While actually speaking into the microphone how critical is the content?
Is it really mandatory to finish within 40 secs? 

If you guys have any material it will be really helpful. Please let me know if anyone does
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## msgforsunil

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Sunil,
> 
> please find the revert in *BOLD.*
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thank you Sameer.


----------



## lugia1

Does anyone know if there is any chance in near future that Engineers Australia could also accept PTE-A along with IELTS like immigration office DOES ? 

As far as I understand, even though you claim the points that you desire from PTE-A for visa application, you still need to take IELTS to get accreditation from EA before you apply for PR. Yes maybe you need to get only 6, but it is still an unnecessary burden if you haven't taken it before PTE-A.


----------



## manc0108

Hi Guys,

I am struggling very hard with IELTS and planning to give PTE.

Can anyone please share preparation material for PTEA.


Thanks.


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi Guys, 

I have been hearing these rumours that PTE would be removed from immigration from this april. Is it true?


----------



## motoja

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been hearing these rumours that PTE would be removed from immigration from this april. Is it true?


Where did you hear that?


----------



## prashanth8101

motoja said:


> Where did you hear that?


International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas

Will aus immigration follow?????


----------



## motoja

prashanth8101 said:


> International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas
> 
> Will aus immigration follow?????


But that's UK visa.


----------



## prashanth8101

motoja said:


> But that's UK visa.


I found that link in one of the thread so thought it would be right to ask in this thread. I would be more than happy if it false news. I was concerned seeing the current trend for EOI Processing in march.


----------



## endlessmoor

Hi,

I am about to give my second attempt in PTE on 27th March.
and willing to lodge the EOI in April.
My question is,

whether it will be wise to give to PTE consecutively to get two test formats?

as, one set of paper may be tough, other will be easy sort?


----------



## sameer7106

endlessmoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to give my second attempt in PTE on 27th March.
> and willing to lodge the EOI in April.
> My question is,
> 
> whether it will be wise to give to PTE consecutively to get two test formats?
> 
> as, one set of paper may be tough, other will be easy sort?


Hi bro,

No its nothing like this formats are always remain the same.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got the success of cracking PTE - A on 15th Mar 2015 and filled EOI with 65 points ...
> 
> Below is my score:
> 
> L - 75
> R - 80
> S - 72
> W - 86
> 
> My Two cents to all the aspiring candidates specifically for Speaking:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1.1 Perform well in Repeat statement which really matters for scoring well in both Listening and Speaking (** It is fine if you miss few words being spoken for some of them as the speaker's pace is quite fast)
> 
> 1.2 Describe Image
> - Note down Max and Min values for the graph
> - Try to group the similar information wherever possible
> - Use words like, steadily, drastically, leveled off, bottomed up, moderate etc. to explain trends
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> - Try to speak for at least 35 sec. so that PTE - A software can assess your speaking ability/variety of words you use
> - MAKE SURE to finish your speaking before recording status gets COMPLETED. If you keep on saying even after recording gets completed, Computer might feel that your answer is not completed and It may cost you in speaking.
> 
> 1.3 Re Tell lecture
> - Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and Make sure to include them while you speaking for the same
> - If graph is presented along with the lecture, you can also include points available in it in your speaking
> 
> 1.4 Answer short question
> - This section requires lots of focus and presence of mind as most of the question I got had images and maps with tons of information from which I need to find and answer particular stuff within few seconds.
> - Try to attempt all the questions even if it seems that you answered few of them incorrectly.
> *** As per my experience this section does not cost you much.*
> 
> Wishing all the best to each & everyone for getting great score in your exams.
> 
> *FINAL ADVICE - DO NOT LOOSE HOPE AND KEEP ON TRYING TILL YOU GET SUCCESS.*


Hi mate,

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR CLEARING WITH SUCH A GOOD SCORE AND MOTIVATING OTHERS.*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

conrad_17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help please. i ve given the exam twice. i ve scored 90 in writing and listening. Its the speaking and reading part that I ve scored less both the times. While I do think I speak and read well looks like this machine interpretation of my speech is getting me low scores.
> Do you guys have any strategies? Can you plz share.
> 
> While actually speaking into the microphone how critical is the content?
> Is it really mandatory to finish within 40 secs?
> 
> If you guys have any material it will be really helpful. Please let me know if anyone does
> Thanks a bunch!


Dear Conrad,

its good that u are scoring 90 in two of the sections. For the speaking its not mandatory to speak for 40-45 seconds but u should speak atleast for 35 sec. Also the material is already been shared in previous pages.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## majumdarc

1) I have downloaded the ISO file but seems its corrupted . Can any one upload the correct ISO file please . 

2) also requesting to recent test takers to post their essay topics

I am fighting to nail this for last 10 months unfortunately no lucktill now . Booked my test on 26 th March .


----------



## mandy2137

prashanth8101 said:


> International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas
> 
> Will aus immigration follow?????


I do not think this will be true. As UK also accepting students without IELTS or any other English proficiencies. And PTE is not only accepting by Australia for immigrant purpose but also for study as well. So we shouldn't be traumatic until news published at Immi of AU.


----------



## prashanth8101

mandy2137 said:


> I do not think this will be true. As UK also accepting students without IELTS or any other English proficiencies. And PTE is not only accepting by Australia for immigrant purpose but also for study as well. So we shouldn't be traumatic until news published at Immi of AU.


Thanks for your reply. Its not to discourage anyone infact I'm more than happy if its not implemented in near future in Aus Immigration.


----------



## mandy2137

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Its not to discourage anyone infact I'm more than happy if its not implemented in near future in Aus Immigration.


Yes brother, I hope for the same.


----------



## mmauk11

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Its not to discourage anyone infact I'm more than happy if its not implemented in near future in Aus Immigration.


I dont quite understand. The link you provided was for UK, if I read it correctly. It didnt say it was applicable to both UK and AUS. Besides, AU Immigration just started accepting PTE and other alternatives tests last year Nov. These sort of big government organizations don't change their policy that quickly. They would have done proper consideration before they started accepting. Tks


----------



## mmauk11

And I feel that IELTS organization should be so worried becuase it is really a hassle for everyone, starting from booking for the exam, waiting for result, and test report is issued once one copy, sending your score cost money, remarking takes for ever. The worst thing is that both speaking and writing tests are so subjective. 

In contrast, PTE is so much more convenient.


----------



## mate

sdeepak said:


> Mate - I was damn sure you will make it this time..
> 
> Very much deserved score..You have made it man!!! All the best for the rest of the process...
> 
> I tried calling you but no luck..
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks for your tips


----------



## mate

Thanks man!


----------



## adgomezl

Someone who has done the Score Practice Test B, do you remember if the short answer questions included diagrams, pictures, etc?

I know that the real test includes these, and I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## mmauk11

adgomezl said:


> Someone who has done the Score Practice Test B, do you remember if the short answer questions included diagrams, pictures, etc?
> 
> I know that the real test includes these, and I wasn't expecting that.


Hi, no, scored Test B didnt include that sort of questions either. But the actual exam always do I guess. The one I took had two short answer questions with picture. I managed to answer only one of them. It was a man giving "PRESENTATION". 

The second question was a picture of a sand clock put on a table. And the question goes "what is taking place in this picture?" I couldnt answer. Probably the answer was " experiment?"


----------



## mam123

Does anybody have list of short questions (speaking) and list of vocabulary (reading), the difficult words that are repeated/ used quite a many times?

I also want to know that how much time before beep do we get to think about answer of short answer in speaking module?


----------



## vixiv

I suggest you can buy exams at ptepractice dot com and in case you are in in India, you can also buy the book from amazon. they are the complete resource you will need for exam.

Buy The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English) Book Online at Low Prices in India | The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English) Rev


----------



## ubabar85

Hi guys i came accross this new about PTE can any body have update on this issue 

International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas

Regards
Usman


----------



## ubabar85

sdeepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> For booking the PTE A exam - Pearson Language Tests
> For Offline Practice tests: https://ptepractice.com/


Hi sdeepak,
You heared of this news (International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas) about PTE A is it true that its going to be no longer accepted by australia.

Regards
Usman


----------



## Janardhan.G

ubabar85 said:


> Hi sdeepak,
> You heared of this news (International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas) about PTE A is it true that its going to be no longer accepted by australia.
> 
> Regards
> Usman



nothing was mentioned about Australia in that article. where you got this "not accepting" news..


----------



## ubabar85

Janardhan.G said:


> nothing was mentioned about Australia in that article. where you got this "not accepting" news..


Yar m not aware about the credibility of this news thats why i posted it on forum to confirm but you see this line "However, all currently approved exams taken on or before April 5 will be accepted until November 2015 to ensure a smooth transition." in document and click on hyper link you will come to know.

see the list of exams below which are accepted till november 2015 https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...chment_data/file/405631/selt_transitional.pdf

Regards
Usman


----------



## sameer7106

majumdarc said:


> 1) I have downloaded the ISO file but seems its corrupted . Can any one upload the correct ISO file please .
> 
> 2) also requesting to recent test takers to post their essay topics
> 
> I am fighting to nail this for last 10 months unfortunately no lucktill now . Booked my test on 26 th March .


Dear Mate,

Please find the Google doc created by the expat members where we all shared our essay topics which we encountered in real PTE-A tests. Once again i am sharing the said link with all the new entrants of PTE-A and request everyone to keep this link active from now onwards and *DO SHARE YOUR ESSAY QUESTIONS IN GOOGLE DOCS* so that everyone would be benefited.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


Regards
Sameer


----------



## Alena123

I am getting nervous about exam


----------



## ManpBanglre

sdeepak said:


> I don't think there is a beep sound for us to give the answer. Once the question is asked, the microphone is set on and you have to say the answer.. If you keep quiet for 3 seconds, the status will change to completed..And you will be not marked for the question..
> 
> Also, if you get any vocabs pls do forward me the same..I will fwd the short questions document in some time to your email address..


Hi expats,

I am planning to give test this month end.
Could you please forward me any material /documents you have. I am very scared and nervous on the test format itself. It seems to be very confusing to me, which ques have to wait for beep and which ones microphone will set to off after 3 secs.
3 secs is the minimum time , one needs to think.I think i wil lose on the thinking part itself.
I am readong through some materials / Guide online. So many different types of questions and keeping track of time simultaneously for each ques. 

Please guide and advice and share any tips, though i read through the thread and people have shared many useful tips. Thanks to all.
Any help in this regard is appreciated.

Please PM me i shall share my email id.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## ManpBanglre

Also, can you please suggest any book with sample answers as well? It will be really helpful. I am not sure which one to buy.


----------



## agoyal

Got result yesterday
Scores L/R/W/S 84/86/85/89

Lodged eoi with 70;points

Did not expect that good score


----------



## mandy2137

agoyal said:


> Got result yesterday
> Scores L/R/W/S 84/86/85/89
> 
> Lodged eoi with 70;points
> 
> Did not expect that good score


Fantastic...Congrats Goyal, 

You nailed it.


----------



## sdeepak

Brilliant score!!!
I m having the exam on April 09..expecting 65 in each band...Hoping for the best..



agoyal said:


> Got result yesterday
> Scores L/R/W/S 84/86/85/89
> 
> Lodged eoi with 70;points
> 
> Did not expect that good score


----------



## sameer7106

Alena123 said:


> I am getting nervous about exam


Hi Alena,

no need to be nervous its a simple english test in which u have to speak with ur fellow companion i.e. Computer 

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

agoyal said:


> Got result yesterday
> Scores L/R/W/S 84/86/85/89
> 
> Lodged eoi with 70;points
> 
> Did not expect that good score


Hey....

A many congratulations to you for claiming 20 points  PTE_A is always unexpected.

All the best brother

Regards
Sameer


----------



## agoyal

sameer7106 said:


> Hey....
> 
> A many congratulations to you for claiming 20 points  PTE_A is always unexpected.
> 
> All the best brother
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks sameer, now waiting to get invitee on 27th march


----------



## Huy

agoyal said:


> Got result yesterday
> Scores L/R/W/S 84/86/85/89
> 
> Lodged eoi with 70;points
> 
> Did not expect that good score


 Congratulation!!! How do u compare the IELTS and PTE? What's your last IELTS scores ? Thanks


----------



## agoyal

Huy said:


> Congratulation!!! How do u compare the IELTS and PTE? What's your last IELTS scores ? Thanks


I gave ielts once only
6.5,7,7.5,8
They will keep low score in writing,where as i always got 80 + in pte in writing section

Pte speaking was tricky but once you get hold you can score good


----------



## agoyal

sdeepak said:


> Brilliant score!!!
> I m having the exam on April 09..expecting 65 in each band...Hoping for the best..


Hi deepak,
I replied to yout PM,but i am not sure whether i can send PM.If you have not received msg me here only


----------



## icewarp

agoyal said:


> Hi deepak,
> I replied to yout PM,but i am not sure whether i can send PM.If you have not received msg me here only


Dear could you send me please your essay q and answer short q by PM as well..

Regards..


----------



## mam123

agoyal said:


> Got result yesterday
> Scores L/R/W/S 84/86/85/89
> 
> Lodged eoi with 70;points
> 
> Did not expect that good score


My God!!! Amazing...... 20 points wooo....  
Congrtssss


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I have give PTE yesterday and here are my scores 
Listening : 67
Reading : 64
Speaking: 66
Writing : 68

got 64 in reading please advice whether there is any revaluation for PTE.


----------



## liverloverboy

hey for reading, i think you have no rights to request for revaluation.. if its writing, yeah  read in their website 



mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have give PTE yesterday and here are my scores
> Listening : 67
> Reading : 64
> Speaking: 66
> Writing : 68
> 
> got 64 in reading please advice whether there is any revaluation for PTE.


----------



## mam123

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have give PTE yesterday and here are my scores
> Listening : 67
> Reading : 64
> Speaking: 66
> Writing : 68
> 
> got 64 in reading please advice whether there is any revaluation for PTE.


You can read about "Requesting a rescore" in "PTE Test Taker Handbook"


----------



## Danav_Singh

mam123 said:


> You can read about "Requesting a rescore" in "PTE Test Taker Handbook"


Revaluation will be of no use specially for reading. Either your answer is correct or not. And its all automated process so no chance of human error.


----------



## mam123

Danav_Singh said:


> Revaluation will be of no use specially for reading. Either your answer is correct or not. And its all automated process so no chance of human error.


You are absolutely right!!!


----------



## geetesh007

Hello All,

I just took the PTE Scored Test and got below scores:

*Communicative Skills*
Listening: 69
Reading: 54
Speaking: 48
Writing: 74

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 36
Pronunciation: 25
Spelling: 73
Vocabulary: 74
Written Discourse: 90

Can anyone guide me to improve my scores in reading and speaking sections?

I am not able to understand where I am going wrong. As per the results, I can see low score in Oral fluency and pronunciation but I can speak English fluently and also pronounce well. Kindly assist.


----------



## k.kashwaa

I have a question for those who passed the exam,

for the "summarize spoken text" part, is the answer box activated while the lecture is playing. I mean can you type while you hear or do you have to use the erasable board to take notes?


----------



## nikdh

Yes, The answer box is always activated. And you can also take notes on board.
Choose whatever you think will be faster method, note important points and skip irrelevant data and examples from the text while making notes.


----------



## k.kashwaa

nikdh said:


> Yes, The answer box is always activated. And you can also take notes on board.
> Choose whatever you think will be faster method, note important points and skip irrelevant data and examples from the text while making notes.


Thank you for the prompt reply.

I type fast, that why I prefer to type the answer directly and edit it afterwards.

the parts I'm really worried about are the "describe image" and "retell lecture", out of your experience, could you give me a few tips?


----------



## Janardhan.G

agoyal said:


> Got result yesterday
> Scores L/R/W/S  84/86/85/89
> 
> Lodged eoi with 70;points
> 
> Did not expect that good score



great score Goyal!!

what was the essay topic?


----------



## dsachdeva

Hi all

Gave PTE on 07-mar-2015 , Results was out on 08-Mar sunday amazed to see the samr

Listening -78
Reading 78
Speaking 91
writing 75

better than IELTS


----------



## malik.umair56

dont go with rechecking.
i got 76/72/66/64
i paid 166AUD$ for rechecking and after 5 hours i got reply saying "No change in marks"


----------



## sdeepak

Yep!!! Amazing score..Just wondering the speaking score..guess it should be 90???



dsachdeva said:


> Hi all
> 
> Gave PTE on 07-mar-2015 , Results was out on 08-Mar sunday amazed to see the samr
> 
> Listening -78
> Reading 78
> Speaking 91
> writing 75
> 
> better than IELTS


----------



## Yasheshi

Hello all

I have give Ielts so many times and still not successful in getting 7 bands in writing. I am talking PTE on 22nd march. I saw format and I am worried about reading section. 
How should I manage my time in reading as other section would be alright as in listening and speaking microphone will be timed? Does it follow sequence like start with multiple answer select one answer and ends with fill in the blanks?? I heard fill in the blanks have more weightage so I should spend more time on fill in the blanks.

What are general tips for first timers? I am like nervous as exam is in two days and I haven't prepared yet. Can I get suggestion for material to prepare in 2 days or for last minute?


----------



## nikdh

k.kashwaa said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply.
> 
> I type fast, that why I prefer to type the answer directly and edit it afterwards.
> 
> the parts I'm really worried about are the "describe image" and "retell lecture", out of your experience, could you give me a few tips?


I too had used answer box to reply and while all my notes were typed, I used to start writing answer below it referring to my notes. You can cross the word limit also while preparing the answer and then delete the above notes (or line by line) to come within word limit.

I remember describe image of normal difficulty. You just need to 
1. first tell what the graph describes. This will be written on both axis and the header of graph.
2. Tell either the first and last stats and then fill in other information or start from one end and reach the other end.
3. Rather than simply telling all the values, speak about how they are related. Something like, in 1990 it was only 55 but then started increasing gradually to 90 and then 150 till 2010. After that it stayed almost the same with last recorded value at 155 in 2015.

I do not remember correctly about retell lecture. What I remember was I answered it in passive voice. Basically just like actually telling my friend what I saw in the lecture.


----------



## k.kashwaa

nikdh said:


> Yes, The answer box is always activated. And you can also take notes on board.
> Choose whatever you think will be faster method, note important points and skip irrelevant data and examples from the text while making notes.





nikdh said:


> I too had used answer box to reply and while all my notes were typed, I used to start writing answer below it referring to my notes. You can cross the word limit also while preparing the answer and then delete the above notes (or line by line) to come within word limit.
> 
> I remember describe image of normal difficulty. You just need to
> 1. first tell what the graph describes. This will be written on both axis and the header of graph.
> 2. Tell either the first and last stats and then fill in other information or start from one end and reach the other end.
> 3. Rather than simply telling all the values, speak about how they are related. Something like, in 1990 it was only 55 but then started increasing gradually to 90 and then 150 till 2010. After that it stayed almost the same with last recorded value at 155 in 2015.
> 
> I do not remember correctly about retell lecture. What I remember was I answered it in passive voice. Basically just like actually telling my friend what I saw in the lecture.


Thank you for the tips, my exam is tomorrow and I need to score 79 at least. Wish me luck


----------



## nikdh

Yasheshi said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have give Ielts so many times and still not successful in getting 7 bands in writing. I am talking PTE on 22nd march. I saw format and I am worried about reading section.
> How should I manage my time in reading as other section would be alright as in listening and speaking microphone will be timed? Does it follow sequence like start with multiple answer select one answer and ends with fill in the blanks?? I heard fill in the blanks have more weightage so I should spend more time on fill in the blanks.
> 
> What are general tips for first timers? I am like nervous as exam is in two days and I haven't prepared yet. Can I get suggestion for material to prepare in 2 days or for last minute?



General tips I would give is In case you have not already seen all the practice questions on ptepractice.com go and read each of them. Then goto the https://www.youtube.com/user/PearsonPTE and read all the question types, thrice each. Basically the more you are well versed with each question types and what to do in them the better.

If you need 8+ each or have scored bad in more than one section in IELTS do not go without preparation of at least one scored practice test. 10k for retest will be more than ~2.5k for practice test. This will help in understanding the timing also.

I completed the test in first attempt in exactly two hours. So if you understand what to do in each question type, timing will be a small concern.


----------



## Cabriolex

Passed PTE-A yesterday, got my result today morning (last IELTS was 8.5, 7.5, 7.0, 7.0):

Scores L/R/W/S 83/90/85/84 O:85

Every fracking way better than IELTS...


----------



## Janardhan.G

Cabriolex said:


> Passed PTE-A yesterday, got my result today morning (last IELTS was 8.5, 7.5, 7.0, 7.0):
> 
> Scores L/R/W/S 83/90/85/84 O:85
> 
> Every fracking way better than IELTS...


more and more inspiring news!!!

congrats man...


----------



## nikdh

k.kashwaa said:


> Thank you for the tips, my exam is tomorrow and I need to score 79 at least. Wish me luck


Good luck. Let us know if you got 7+ or 8+ after the results


----------



## sameer7106

agoyal said:


> Thanks sameer, now waiting to get invitee on 27th march


You will definitely get the invite.....just hope for the best.....:fingerscrossed:

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

nikdh said:


> I too had used answer box to reply and while all my notes were typed, I used to start writing answer below it referring to my notes. You can cross the word limit also while preparing the answer and then delete the above notes (or line by line) to come within word limit.
> 
> I remember describe image of normal difficulty. You just need to
> 1. first tell what the graph describes. This will be written on both axis and the header of graph.
> 2. Tell either the first and last stats and then fill in other information or start from one end and reach the other end.
> 3. Rather than simply telling all the values, speak about how they are related. Something like, in 1990 it was only 55 but then started increasing gradually to 90 and then 150 till 2010. After that it stayed almost the same with last recorded value at 155 in 2015.
> 
> I do not remember correctly about retell lecture. What I remember was I answered it in passive voice. Basically just like actually telling my friend what I saw in the lecture.


Hi bro,

by looking at ur PTE score.......i should first congratulate you for such a great score. You already shared the tips for speaking kindly share the same for other sections as well as it will benefit all the PTE-A test takers.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi all,


Thanks to all the people for motivating each one of us.
But being the first timer, i feel very nervous -the time constraints and tip/tricks to remember in short span or time.. Though i have also given IELTS 4 times and always used to fall short of 0.5 in either speaking/writing and L/R always 8 or more.
Fingers crossed. I am giving test this month end. It gets difficult to manage time to prepare along with job 

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Guys,

I am going to give my PTE-A in Bangalore tomorrow. I have given IELTS Twice but failed to get individual 7 in each band. 

What will be the suggestion from the experts here? I don't know the reason but feeling nervous. I want to finish the sequence of giving English Test every two month.

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## piyush1132003

If anyone has struggled before with 0.5 in ielts, be confident, you will definitely get through this time.
Don get nervous and be positive always even if you have to skip few questions in exam.

Having said that, its not that easy even, that one can easily score excellent marks in ptw while have been scoring less in ielts before.

All the best to everyone guys.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## SoAus

geetesh007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just took the PTE Scored Test and got below scores:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening: 69
> Reading: 54
> Speaking: 48
> Writing: 74
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 36
> Pronunciation: 25
> Spelling: 73
> Vocabulary: 74
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> Can anyone guide me to improve my scores in reading and speaking sections?
> 
> I am not able to understand where I am going wrong. As per the results, I can see low score in Oral fluency and pronunciation but I can speak English fluently and also pronounce well. Kindly assist.


Hi Geetesh,

I have the same pb as you I think we should speak about that to figure out what is wrong with our answers. I have a french accent, and from what I understand you have an Indian accent, so the accent is probably not the problem.
I can not send you a PM bcos you are a new member i guess, but maybe you can send a message?

Cheeers


----------



## piyush1132003

SoAus said:


> Hi Geetesh,
> 
> I have the same pb as you I think we should speak about that to figure out what is wrong with our answers. I have a french accent, and from what I understand you have an Indian accent, so the accent is probably not the problem.
> I can not send you a PM bcos you are a new member i guess, but maybe you can send a message?
> 
> Cheeers


Accent should not be a problem, I was hearing the same in Video where they mentioned that PTE test has been made to understand and accomodate all kind of accents and they have tested it extensively.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Yasheshi

nikdh said:


> General tips I would give is In case you have not already seen all the practice questions on ptepractice com go and read each of them and read all the question types, thrice each. Basically the more you are well versed with each question types and what to do in them the better.
> 
> If you need 8+ each or have scored bad in more than one section in IELTS do not go without preparation of at least one scored practice test. 10k for retest will be more than ~2.5k for practice test. This will help in understanding the timing also.
> 
> I completed the test in first attempt in exactly two hours. So if you understand what to do in each question type, timing will be a small concern.



Thanks a lot for your suggestions Nikdh and congratulations for your amazing score. I have studied all the question type last night. While I was going through reading section. I was confused how to manage time as it is timed for whole section not individually. I was wondering if question patterns follow same style in exam as well or random style. I have heard that fill in the blanks have more weightage then other question. Is it true? 

Could you send me some material or imp links please?

I might take gold kit today and as you suggested I will take scored practice test tonight.

I know I am asking more things but if you can just tell me your experience in all parts of you exam with tips please that would be really appreciated

Good luck


----------



## sameer7106

Yasheshi said:


> Thanks a lot for your suggestions Nikdh and congratulations for your amazing score. I have studied all the question type last night. While I was going through reading section. I was confused how to manage time as it is timed for whole section not individually. I was wondering if question patterns follow same style in exam as well or random style. I have heard that fill in the blanks have more weightage then other question. Is it true?
> 
> Could you send me some material or imp links please?
> 
> I might take gold kit today and as you suggested I will take scored practice test tonight.
> 
> I know I am asking more things but if you can just tell me your experience in all parts of you exam with tips please that would be really appreciated
> 
> Good luck


Hi,

first thing comes first, *dont get nervous -- its a thumb rule *. Also the material is already been shared few pages back as we dont have much material available for PTE. We have created a google doc for the essay questions which we face in our real pte exam that has also been shared few pages back.

I strongly believe for the people who are struggling with their English competency .....they should definitely go for the practice tests available at ptepractice.com as it helps a lot.

For reading section most of us have lost time in rearranging the paragraph......please be wary of it because fill in the blanks comes up in the last and each question has somewhere around 5 blanks so if u loose even a single question u end up loosing 5 blanks. So manage ur time accordingly.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Yasheshi

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I strongly believe for the people who are struggling with their English competency .....they should definitely go for the practice tests available at ptepractice.com as it helps a lot. Sameer


Do you mean the scored online test 1 and 2 ?

[/QUOTE]For reading section most of us have lost time in rearranging the paragraph......please be wary of it because fill in the blanks comes up in the last and each question has somewhere around 5 blanks so if u loose even a single question u end up loosing 5 blanks. So manage ur time accordingly.
Regards
Sameer[/QUOTE]

Did you divide your time according to questions in reading part ?

Do we need to manage our time in listening section as well?

Also, I will go through previous threads for materials.

Thank you for your feedback and prompt response


----------



## Sheeb

SoAus said:


> Hi Geetesh,
> 
> I have the same pb as you I think we should speak about that to figure out what is wrong with our answers. I have a french accent, and from what I understand you have an Indian accent, so the accent is probably not the problem.
> I can not send you a PM bcos you are a new member i guess, but maybe you can send a message?
> 
> Cheeers


Hi

I also appeared but got only 48 in speaking. .. gonna take up the test again in april


----------



## mak89

Hi all,
I got my PTE results today and i am so happy that i finally managed 79+ in each module.
Thanks to all for your precious suggestions.

L/R/S/W: 86/90/90/83


----------



## ichoosetoshine

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> I got my PTE results today and i am so happy that i finally managed 79+ in each module.
> Thanks to all for your precious suggestions.
> 
> L/R/S/W: 86/90/90/83


wow that's an awesome score congratulations!
have you taken ielts before? if yes, what were your scores?


----------



## mak89

ichoosetoshine said:


> wow that's an awesome score congratulations!
> have you taken ielts before? if yes, what were your scores?


Actually, this is my second PTE attempt

I appeared for ielts last year and my score was
L/R/W/S: 8.5/8/7/8


----------



## ichoosetoshine

mak89 said:


> Actually, this is my second PTE attempt
> 
> I appeared for ielts last year and my score was
> L/R/W/S: 8.5/8/7/8


Your IELTS scores are great too! At least you get to claim 20 points under the English skill now. Congratulations! 

Can you share with us how long did you prepare for the exam and did you use the ptepractice online? Thanks


----------



## mam123

mak89 said:


> Hi all,
> I got my PTE results today and i am so happy that i finally managed 79+ in each module.
> Thanks to all for your precious suggestions.
> 
> L/R/S/W: 86/90/90/83


I am astonished to see how you guys are able to achieve full scores! No mistake at all!!! How can it be possible. ?
Anyways, Congratulations to you !

Pls share the secret of your efficiency, speed, accuracy and superb attention


----------



## mak89

ichoosetoshine said:


> Your IELTS scores are great too! At least you get to claim 20 points under the English skill now. Congratulations!
> 
> Can you share with us how long did you prepare for the exam and did you use the ptepractice online? Thanks


I took 1 month to prepare for this exam, read all the strategies and scoring guide first.

Also, i practiced from macmillan, offical guide from pearson and opted for gold preparation kit (trust me it helped a lot!)

Cheers!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

mak89 said:


> I took 1 month to prepare for this exam, read all the strategies and scoring guide first.
> 
> Also, i practiced from macmillan, offical guide from pearson and opted for gold preparation kit (trust me it helped a lot!)
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you! I'm downloading the Macmillan review test now and will buy the gold preparation kit as well. I'm hoping to nail this exam on a first take only (hopefully!! fingers crossed). I have sat in IELTS twice and I am always short of 0.5. My scores with IELTS were LRWS 1st: 7.5/6.5/7/7 and 2nd: 8/8.5/6.5/7. It's really frustrating and really negatively impacted my confidence and motivation. So after a year of forgetting IELTS, I'm picking up myself again and take PTE this time.


----------



## mak89

mam123 said:


> I am astonished to see how you guys are able to achieve full scores! No mistake at all!!! How can it be possible. ?
> Anyways, Congratulations to you !
> 
> Pls share the secret of your efficiency, speed, accuracy and superb attention


Hey thanks buddy.

Even i am curious that how did i manage to get 90 in speaking when i missed a short answer type question!

I got a few describe images from the sample papers from macmillans and official guide books, so that helped

For reading, i would say concentrate on the question first and understand what is the question demanding because in that way you can concentrate on the relevant text.

For listening i followed the tip shared in this thread by someone that try to repeat as many phrases you can from the speech that you hear.
Also, do make notes during the multiple choice single answer, multiple choice multiple answers and choose correct summary questions. I guess this worked for me to raise my score from 70 to 86

Good luck!


----------



## mak89

ichoosetoshine said:


> Thank you! I'm downloading the Macmillan review test now and will buy the gold preparation kit as well. I'm hoping to nail this exam on a first take only (hopefully!! fingers crossed). I have sat in IELTS twice and I am always short of 0.5. My scores with IELTS were LRWS 1st: 7.5/6.5/7/7 and 2nd: 8/8.5/6.5/7. It's really frustrating and really negatively impacted my confidence and motivation. So after a year of forgetting IELTS, I'm picking up myself again and take PTE this time.


Hey your scores are good, you will manage it.
All the best!


----------



## mam123

mak89 said:


> Hey thanks buddy.
> 
> Even i am curious that how did i manage to get 90 in speaking when i missed a short answer type question!
> 
> I got a few describe images from the sample papers from macmillans and official guide books, so that helped
> 
> For reading, i would say concentrate on the question first and understand what is the question demanding because in that way you can concentrate on the relevant text.
> 
> For listening i followed the tip shared in this thread by someone that try to repeat as many phrases you can from the speech that you hear.
> Also, do make notes during the multiple choice single answer, multiple choice multiple answers and choose correct summary questions. I guess this worked for me to raise my score from 70 to 86
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for your wishes too!

Here from you, I got to know a fresh info that we can get 90 score even if we make mistakes/ slips Lol Great!!
I'll prepare myself full. Prob is that inspite of understanding the format of the test very well and I have begun practising, I am still not getting confidence to book a date.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

mam123 said:


> Thanks for your wishes too!
> 
> Here from you, I got to know a fresh info that we can get 90 score even if we make mistakes/ slips Lol Great!!
> I'll prepare myself full. Prob is that inspite of understanding the format of the test very well and I have begun practising, I am still not getting confidence to book a date.


Hi, we have the same dilemma. That's what I feel too. IELTS have really taken out my full confidence. Lol my initial plan for now is to review the offline materials then study the online materials, take the first set of the pte practice. Then, if I get good scores I'll book the exam a week after that, then take the second set of the pte practice at least 3 days before the actual exam..


----------



## mam123

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi, we have the same dilemma. That's what I feel too. IELTS have really taken out my full confidence. Lol my initial plan for now is to review the offline materials then study the online materials, take the first set of the pte practice. Then, if I get good scores I'll book the exam a week after that, then take the second set of the pte practice at least 3 days before the actual exam..


Really IELTS sucked!
In my first attempt I gave my 100%. Then I got engrossingly opposite result. Was worried about writing and sure about other sections. I got quite discouraged, thinking that by putting 100% if I got this much, so that way I can not improve it. Still attempted again. Another fall!!!  Then I decided to go for PTE. Now bcz of PTE is there and to get positive feedback and results of test takers, my motivation is back.  I honestly say that If PTE was not there I would be totally lost.


----------



## Yakin

*Rescore*

I got average 69 points but in writing it's 63. I am thinking to opt for re-score. Has any one got correction from re scoring?
Please reply urgently, as I have to opt today itself.


----------



## frank16

Took the test second time, and finally got the required score. To those who are going to take the test, good luck and fighting!

1st: L75, R77, S65, W77
2nd: L90, R81, S88, W85


----------



## icewarp

frank16 said:


> Took the test second time, and finally got the required score. To those who are going to take the test, good luck and fighting!
> 
> 1st: L75, R77, S65, W77
> 2nd: L90, R81, S88, W85


Congratulations!! 

Please can you send me or put here the essays and answer short questions here..or send me by PM. Thanks..

Regards


----------



## sameer7106

Yasheshi said:


> Do you mean the scored online test 1 and 2 ?*YES*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you divide your time according to questions in reading part ?*NO*
> 
> Do we need to manage our time in listening section as well?*I DONT THINK SO*
> 
> Also, I will go through previous threads for materials.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback and prompt response


Do you mean the scored online test 1 and 2 ?*YES*



Did you divide your time according to questions in reading part ?*NO*

Do we need to manage our time in listening section as well?*I DONT THINK SO*

Also, I will go through previous threads for materials.

Thank you for your feedback and prompt response


----------



## k.kashwaa

I appeared for the exam yesterday. One essay was about whether English will remain to be the global language despite globalization, the other was about if written exams are the optimal methods to assess students.


----------



## HoangKhanh

Hi I did a PTE test B practice today and my score are
Listening63
Reading54
Speaking58
Writing59

Enabling Skills

Grammar82
Oral Fluency62
Pronunciation50
Spelling84
Vocabulary62
Written Discourse45

Is there any chance I could get > 65 for each of the competent ? I am still not very familiar with this kind of test. My test date is 25/03


----------



## vivsontime

Got the result today but was not at par for what I was looking for. What you suggest for Listening and Reading as it differs from the IELTS and bit more complex as well. I am reappearing for it on April 10th. Please advise.


----------



## Yasheshi

Hello 

I did mock test today. First of all i didn't score well in any module. Speaking was 78 which is not that bad. Listening 66, reading 60, writing 58. I don't know what went wrong in reading, I might have not selected correct response. I know in writing I wrote first essay around 250 words but second was only of 140 words. I know there will be penalty for that but i didn't expect that bad score. I may have misunderstood time in writing section. 

Also I have notice that i completed speaking section before time and as there was no individual time for writing section i got plenty of time for writing section. Does this happen in real exam as well? If we complete speaking early do we get more time for writing section or is it timed individually for summarise text and essay?

Could any experts suggest me or can help me to improve my reading and writing section please. My test is on 22nd Sunday. I have only one day to prepare. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## bpandey01

Hi Yasheshi,
Could you please share the link of mock test which has scoring results. 
TIA


----------



## Yasheshi

bpandey01 said:


> Hi Yasheshi,
> Could you please share the link of mock test which has scoring results.
> TIA


hello,

I purchased Gold kit from ptepractice.com. In this kit there are few sample questions and 2 scored online test. 

Good luck!!


----------



## bpandey01

Ah ok. thanks


----------



## sameer7106

HoangKhanh said:


> Hi I did a PTE test B practice today and my score are
> Listening63
> Reading54
> Speaking58
> Writing59
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar82
> Oral Fluency62
> Pronunciation50
> Spelling84
> Vocabulary62
> Written Discourse45
> 
> Is there any chance I could get > 65 for each of the competent ? I am still not very familiar with this kind of test. My test date is 25/03


Hi,

please find the revert below in bold

Listening63*YES*
Reading54*ONLY IF U IMPROVE UR SKILL IN MULTIPLE CHOICE *
Speaking58*DEFINETLY, PRACTICE MORE ON DESCRIBE IMAGE*
Writing59*YES, IMPROVE UR COHERENCE*

Enabling Skills

Grammar82
Oral Fluency62
Pronunciation50
Spelling84
Vocabulary62
Written Discourse45

ALL THE BEST!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## reddytelecom478

Yasheshi said:


> Hello
> 
> I did mock test today. First of all i didn't score well in any module. Speaking was 78 which is not that bad. Listening 66, reading 60, writing 58. I don't know what went wrong in reading, I might have not selected correct response. I know in writing I wrote first essay around 250 words but second was only of 140 words. I know there will be penalty for that but i didn't expect that bad score. I may have misunderstood time in writing section.
> 
> Also I have notice that i completed speaking section before time and as there was no individual time for writing section i got plenty of time for writing section. Does this happen in real exam as well? If we complete speaking early do we get more time for writing section or is it timed individually for summarise text and essay?
> 
> Could any experts suggest me or can help me to improve my reading and writing section please. My test is on 22nd Sunday. I have only one day to prepare.
> 
> Thanks heaps


First of all , mock tests are harder than main test. Hence, you could expect good scores in main exam. In PTE A test all the sections are individually timed and no left time add to any of the section. Moreover, in summarize topics ( written and spoken ) individual timed items you shouldn't get any time add to items , if you finish in time. 

Writing - first you need to full fill the main criteria factors - 
1. no of word count (200 to 300)- FORM
2. Structure of the essay -
3. Vocabulary using -
4. Grammar usage -
5. Punctuation -
6. Spellings -
Reading - Need to complete the section in the given time. Many people have struggle to finish the test in given time. Follow / make list your own strategies for each and individual items in this section and practice well. At last apply wisely in final test and get the desired scores. 
All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hi 
I'm not good at essay writing. Earlier also I failed to get desired (65+) in writing ( got 61 and other sections I got 65 plus). Could any body , please tell me any tips / tricks/ strategies in this section.
And could find the below essay. This I wrote in 20 min, please look in to this and provide your valuable feedback on this. Thanks in advance.

Do you agree or disagree with the following statement? Parents or other adult relatives should make important decisions for their (15 to 18 year-old) teenage children. Use specific reasons and examples to support your opinion.


With the advent of technology and Globalization, dramatic changes have been occurred in the life style of adolescents. Many people have opinion that adults' family members or relatives should make important decisions to establish better attributes at their lives. However, few other have condemned that, strongly arguing that, young people should have enough capabilities to take their own decisions. In my opinion, it is good that, some on adults' relatives should supervise their teenagers and take the necessary decisions according to avoid any future problems.I going to put-forth my views and examples with justifiable reasons.

First of all, teenage is the most important stage to settle one's career. Many young people do not have sufficient knowledge to make their own decisions at their career. Therefore, young students' relatives should explain their children both merits and demerits before taking any decision. Second of all, many of elder relatives are having enough experience and they come up with many hurdles at their early life styles. To illustrate, my elder cousin brother suggested me to take computers in my masters and later that became greater support in my official life as well.

Moreover, teenage is an aggressive stage and most of teenagers are always in anger, impatience and reluctant to think broad. Hence, young people should be monitored by some elder relatives and make important decisions of their lives. 

In conclusion, it seems to me, it is good to involve elder relatives teenagers important decisions that helps to avoid future problems and most of the times, elders experience gains to the young people. Therefore, I stand by my endorse statement.


----------



## reddytelecom478

Yakin said:


> I got average 69 points but in writing it's 63. I am thinking to opt for re-score. Has any one got correction from re scoring?
> Please reply urgently, as I have to opt today itself.


There is no re-score facility in PTE A test. I think it doesn't need  because it accessed by system ,at most no chances to human errors. I'm also same like you, failed get 65 plus in writing (got 61). 

Try to book again and give the test , sure you apparently succeed this time.
All the best for your future endeavors.
BR//
NAGA


----------



## wolfskin

*Am I ready for the test*

I failed last time to get required score (10 March 2015)

S 66
W 72
R 55
L 72

Grammar 90
Oral fluency 67
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 46
Vocab 57
Written Discourse 78

and few minutes ago I got my practice scored test result :confused2:

S 72
W 63
R 56
L 66

Grammar 67
Oral fluency 68
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 69
Vocab 79
Written Discourse 47

Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Yasheshi

reddytelecom478 said:


> First of all , mock tests are harder than main test. Hence, you could expect good scores in main exam. In PTE A test all the sections are individually timed and no left time add to any of the section. Moreover, in summarize topics ( written and spoken ) individual timed items you shouldn't get any time add to items , if you finish in time.
> 
> Writing - first you need to full fill the main criteria factors -
> 1. no of word count (200 to 300)- FORM
> 2. Structure of the essay -
> 3. Vocabulary using -
> 4. Grammar usage -
> 5. Punctuation -
> 6. Spellings -
> Reading - Need to complete the section in the given time. Many people have struggle to finish the test in given time. Follow / make list your own strategies for each and individual items in this section and practice well. At last apply wisely in final test and get the desired scores.
> All the best for your future endeavors.



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. I heard from many that mock test are harder than real exam. I have exam tomorrow I hope to score at least 65 in all modules. 

Writing. I will make sure that I write between 200-300 words and a good essay. I read score guide as well but still cant figure it out how we get 90 marks in writing. as in essay max you can score is 15 per essay. I know other parts does have writing section but don't know how they mark. This marking system not only applies to writing but all other sections as well.

I don't have enough time to prepare so just want to play smart to get 65. any tips?

any tips on how to remember audio from re tell lecture and summarise spoken text?


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello everyone . I had taken the test today morning.
The essay questions were 1)illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to read, but people who does not know how to learn
2)positive and negative effects of the information revolution through mass media

Hoping for the best.

Good luck.


----------



## Raccoon21

Guys, please help. I have a question regarding the writing task. 

if the question states "Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading." 

Do we include both sides of the argument? Or do we simply pick one stand point? I am so very confused. 

Also, do we state our standpoint in the introduction or conclusion?

Thank you


----------



## TheAussie

Hi all, need some serious help for the speaking section in PTE-A.

I am aiming at a score of 79+ in all the sections to get 20 points as I am currently at 45 points.
I gave the actual test once in the 1st week of March and got 79+ in the 3 sections apart from speaking (S:52). My pronunciation was 35 and oral fluency was 60.

I am always scared about retell lecture & describe image sections in particular. 

Fellow test-takers, can you share some tips/ templates/strategies to follow in speaking as I have scheduled my next test in the first week of April?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

icewarp said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Please can you send me or put here the essays and answer short questions here..or send me by PM. Thanks..
> 
> Regards


you submitted application with 55 points ??
and you got the invite ???


----------



## SoAus

Hi guys,

I would like to buy one of the pte book, but I need your advises because:
- I already got the macmillan and the offline practice test.
- I need to improve my speaking.
Which one between - the official guide and the test plus - will be more helpful for the speaking section?

Thanks for your tips!!


----------



## atmahesh

go for the test plus. Official guide is for people who want to get familiar with the test. 



SoAus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to buy one of the pte book, but I need your advises because:
> - I already got the macmillan and the offline practice test.
> - I need to improve my speaking.
> Which one between - the official guide and the test plus - will be more helpful for the speaking section?
> 
> Thanks for your tips!!


----------



## SoAus

Thanks Atmahesh!


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello everyone  happy to say that I got the scores for the exam I took ystrdy. Was pretty sure I'll get the results today,after reading the comments from experts in the forum. Obtained 90 all through. I am also very sure of making a few mistakes in some sections, but surprised to see thr full 90. Thanks to all the experts who shared their tips and opinions. 

I had done only the 3 practice tests from McMillan CD,the link for the iso file of which, some good soul had uploaded here. Just practice that to geta hold of the exwm format,and I am sure everyone can score well. I had practiced only for 2-3days.

However, do they check only the communicative skills scores or both that and the enabling skills?

Thanks in advance.and good luck to everyone who is planning on taking the exam.

Sanjay


----------



## Sheeb

sanjaynair said:


> Hello everyone  happy to say that I got the scores for the exam I took ystrdy. Was pretty sure I'll get the results today,after reading the comments from experts in the forum. Obtained 90 all through. I am also very sure of making a few mistakes in some sections, but surprised to see thr full 90. Thanks to all the experts who shared their tips and opinions.
> 
> I had done only the 3 practice tests from McMillan CD,the link for the iso file of which, some good soul had uploaded here. Just practice that to geta hold of the exwm format,and I am sure everyone can score well. I had practiced only for 2-3days.
> 
> However, do they check only the communicative skills scores or both that and the enabling skills?
> 
> Thanks in advance.and good luck to everyone who is planning on taking the exam.
> 
> Sanjay


Congrats. .. very happy to hear that you got 90 for all. All the best


----------



## SoAus

I look forward to the day when I will post the same good news 

Congrats mate!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sanjaynair said:


> Hello everyone  happy to say that I got the scores for the exam I took ystrdy. Was pretty sure I'll get the results today,after reading the comments from experts in the forum. Obtained 90 all through. I am also very sure of making a few mistakes in some sections, but surprised to see thr full 90. Thanks to all the experts who shared their tips and opinions.
> 
> I had done only the 3 practice tests from McMillan CD,the link for the iso file of which, some good soul had uploaded here. Just practice that to geta hold of the exwm format,and I am sure everyone can score well. I had practiced only for 2-3days.
> 
> However, do they check only the communicative skills scores or both that and the enabling skills?
> 
> Thanks in advance.and good luck to everyone who is planning on taking the exam.
> 
> Sanjay


Congratulations.
BTW I have downloaded the iso file and then tried to burn it to CD but it wasn't getting burn. How to do it?
Kindly reply.


----------



## sanjaynair

Thanks Sheen and SoAus. I am surely you will be able to achieve it 
Tirik- just install winrar and unzip it.make sure you select 'iso' option when it asks during installation. Let me know if you still face problems.

Goodluck!


----------



## SoAus

That version is for Windows only, right?


----------



## sanjaynair

Yea it is. Just unzip it and you are good to go.


----------



## SoAus

Alright, thanks mate!


----------



## Sheeb

SoAus said:


> I look forward to the day when I will post the same good news
> 
> Congrats mate!


Ask the best


----------



## Sheeb

Sheeb said:


> Ask the best


All the best. ..


----------



## Janardhan.G

a question to those who appeared...

can we see how many questions and and what type of question they are in writing section? some guys got two essays and one summarize text and others got just one essay.

I think it would be easy to manage time if you know that you got only one essay..

i hope i am clear.


----------



## Janardhan.G

sanjaynair said:


> Hello everyone . I had taken the test today morning.
> The essay questions were 1)illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to read, but people who does not know how to learn
> 2)positive and negative effects of the information revolution through mass media
> 
> Hoping for the best.
> 
> Good luck.


ohh you got two essays..!!

how many summarize texts you got?


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello Janarthan. I had 2 essays and the same number of summarize text questions.its weird though that they do not have a consistent number of questions per section for every candidate.


----------



## SoAus

Thanks Sheeb


----------



## sameer7106

Hi frends,

today my wife is going to give the PTE.......just hoping for the best 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## liverloverboy

reddytelecom478 said:


> There is no re-score facility in PTE A test. I think it doesn't need  because it accessed by system ,at most no chances to human errors. I'm also same like you, failed get 65 plus in writing (got 61).
> 
> Try to book again and give the test , sure you apparently succeed this time.
> All the best for your future endeavors.
> BR//
> NAGA


before suggesting such things, it should be helpful. Who told you that there's no rescore in PTE A. you could do a rescore if its Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses ..

Source: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

*Requesting a rescore*
If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:
• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either
scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.
To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## mandy2137

sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> today my wife is going to give the PTE.......just hoping for the best
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


All the best to her.


----------



## Hmpatel

Hi Sameer, can you please send me the book for pte

If you have any other PDF material as well.

Thanks and with regards,
Himanshu


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sanjaynair said:


> Thanks Sheen and SoAus. I am surely you will be able to achieve it
> Tirik- just install winrar and unzip it.make sure you select 'iso' option when it asks during installation. Let me know if you still face problems.
> 
> Goodluck!


Dear Sanjay,
OK. I have renamed the downloaded file with suffix .rar and then extracted on PC only. It works well on PC.
If I want to burn it on CD then - should I burn all the extracted files to the CD or just .rar file and then extract it on CD?
Thanks,


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

Please let me know where can I find the ISO? Thanks much!



tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear Sanjay,
> OK. I have renamed the downloaded file with suffix .rar and then extracted on PC only. It works well on PC.
> If I want to burn it on CD then - should I burn all the extracted files to the CD or just .rar file and then extract it on CD?
> Thanks,


----------



## dee9999

*PTE Scored Test A*

Hi Expats , 

Today i wrote my practice test A (Scored one). I'm really disappointed by my scores. My exam is on Wednesday .
The scores in PRACTICE TEST are:-
Listening 69 | Reading 59 | Speaking 56 | Writing 70

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 37
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47


Unfortunately , Practice test does not have an answer key , so I could check where all I went wrong. Definitely , I was poor at Repeat Sentence. I need to practice on it really. 
Any suggestions?

PLEASE HELP.

Regards
Dee


----------



## dee9999

*Help on PTE A*



sanjaynair said:


> Hello Janarthan. I had 2 essays and the same number of summarize text questions.its weird though that they do not have a consistent number of questions per section for every candidate.


Hi , 

Today i wrote my practice test A (Scored one). I'm really disappointed by my scores. My exam is on Wednesday .
The scores in PRACTICE TEST are:-
Listening 69 | Reading 59 | Speaking 56 | Writing 70

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 37
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47


Unfortunately , Practice test does not have an answer key , so I could check where all I went wrong. Definitely , I was poor at Repeat Sentence. I need to practice on it really. 
Any suggestions?

PLEASE HELP.

Regards
Dee


----------



## lanecwe

dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Today i wrote my practice test A (Scored one). I'm really disappointed by my scores. My exam is on Wednesday .
> The scores in PRACTICE TEST are:-
> Listening 69 | Reading 59 | Speaking 56 | Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 51
> Pronunciation 37
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> 
> Unfortunately , Practice test does not have an answer key , so I could check where all I went wrong. Definitely , I was poor at Repeat Sentence. I need to practice on it really.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> PLEASE HELP.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi Dee,
Don't give up. I did not get the results that I expected in Practice Test, but I got through in real test. So just focus on improving your weakness section and good luck!


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello Varun, use this link.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0

Hello Dee, for repeat sentence, just try to replicate the tones and pauses before and after each key subject words in a sentence, if you are not very confident of speaking in your own way.

Hope that helps.

Good luck!
Sanjay


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

Dear Sanjay,

Thanks a ton!


----------



## dee9999

*PTE Speaking help*



agoyal said:


> I gave ielts once only
> 6.5,7,7.5,8
> They will keep low score in writing,where as i always got 80 + in pte in writing section
> 
> Pte speaking was tricky but once you get hold you can score good


Hi agoyal , 

Any tips on speaking , as i scored low in the scored practice test. 

Please suggest , my exam is on Wednesday.

Regards
Dee


----------



## agoyal

dee9999 said:


> Hi agoyal ,
> 
> Any tips on speaking , as i scored low in the scored practice test.
> 
> Please suggest , my exam is on Wednesday.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi dee

In speaking focus more on fluency rather than content specially in describe image
Dont make pauses or hmmmm sounds
Read aloud will fetch u maximum marks,so practice those with smooth fluency and without improper pauses

Also analyze offline test carefully.

If u r facing problem in any particular type let me know

All d best


----------



## agoyal

dee9999 said:


> Hi agoyal ,
> 
> Any tips on speaking , as i scored low in the scored practice test.
> 
> Please suggest , my exam is on Wednesday.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Also i have heard these tests are tougher than actual test.so dont worry 

Read aloud will increase your score of both reading and speaking


----------



## dee9999

agoyal said:


> Hi dee
> 
> In speaking focus more on fluency rather than content specially in describe image
> Dont make pauses or hmmmm sounds
> Read aloud will fetch u maximum marks,so practice those with smooth fluency and without improper pauses
> 
> Also analyze offline test carefully.
> 
> If u r facing problem in any particular type let me know
> 
> All d best


Thanks agoyal , 
I will try my best. 

Another problematic area is repeat sentence.

If you have any suggestions? 

Thanks
Dee


----------



## reddytelecom478

liverloverboy said:


> before suggesting such things, it should be helpful. Who told you that there's no rescore in PTE A. you could do a rescore if its Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses ..
> 
> Source: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf
> 
> *Requesting a rescore*
> If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
> consideration:
> • PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
> • In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
> • If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
> You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either
> scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.
> To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
> The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
> Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


Thanks mate for your info. I heard by many it is a automatic machine test , doesn't have any re-score system. But, now I got cleared.
BR// NAGA


----------



## amish25

Hi agoyal, 
what you suggested is very interesting. I am consistently scoring low in speaking and unable to figure out the reason. If I see the enabling skills, all are 90 except for oral fluency and pronounciation (both under 60). 
I need your suggestion as to whether I need to make pauses only on punctuation marks as currently, I am trying to speak each word clearly, resulting in multiple pauses within a sentence. Not sure if this is the problem. Also I am intentionally keeping the pace moderate, should i try and increase the pace. Please advise. Thanks a bunch!!!


agoyal said:


> Hi dee
> 
> In speaking focus more on fluency rather than content specially in describe image
> Dont make pauses or hmmmm sounds
> Read aloud will fetch u maximum marks,so practice those with smooth fluency and without improper pauses
> 
> Also analyze offline test carefully.
> 
> If u r facing problem in any particular type let me know
> 
> All d best


----------



## dee9999

amish25 said:


> Hi agoyal,
> what you suggested is very interesting. I am consistently scoring low in speaking and unable to figure out the reason. If I see the enabling skills, all are 90 except for oral fluency and pronounciation (both under 60).
> I need your suggestion as to whether I need to make pauses only on punctuation marks as currently, I am trying to speak each word clearly, resulting in multiple pauses within a sentence. Not sure if this is the problem. Also I am intentionally keeping the pace moderate, should i try and increase the pace. Please advise. Thanks a bunch!!!


Same here amish25 , 

I'm also trying to speak as clearly as possible and having pauses to keep moderate pace.

Agoyal , Could you help what could be possible reason. Should we increase pace and have pauses ONLY when punctuation mark appears?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## sameer7106

Hmpatel said:


> Hi Sameer, can you please send me the book for pte
> 
> If you have any other PDF material as well.
> 
> Thanks and with regards,
> Himanshu


Hi Himanshu,

what i had i have already shared now i dont have any other material for PTE. Also, i have shared the essay topics google docs link.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## agoyal

amish25 said:


> Hi agoyal,
> what you suggested is very interesting. I am consistently scoring low in speaking and unable to figure out the reason. If I see the enabling skills, all are 90 except for oral fluency and pronounciation (both under 60).
> I need your suggestion as to whether I need to make pauses only on punctuation marks as currently, I am trying to speak each word clearly, resulting in multiple pauses within a sentence. Not sure if this is the problem. Also I am intentionally keeping the pace moderate, should i try and increase the pace. Please advise. Thanks a bunch!!!


Yes,pause only at punctuations.even i was making same mistake and getting low scores.increase the pace and do not have any extra pause other than punctuations.you will see dramatic increase in your scores of speking,reading and listening


----------



## agoyal

dee9999 said:


> Same here amish25 ,
> 
> I'm also trying to speak as clearly as possible and having pauses to keep moderate pace.
> 
> Agoyal , Could you help what could be possible reason. Should we increase pace and have pauses ONLY when punctuation mark appears?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Yes,pause only at punctuations.even i was making same mistake and getting low scores.increase the pace and do not have any extra pause other than punctuations.you will see dramatic increase in your scores of speking,reading and listening

And please remember they are checking your speaking skills,so in retell lecture,focuss more on smooth speqking not on content.content will give u more marks for listening but smooth speaking will give u more marks for speaking


----------



## mam123

Hey all

To download free *"Official Guide to PTE Academic"*- Full Course, click on the below link and download the zip folder. But you need to signup www.4shared.com

http://www.4shared.com/zip/HUFhEew4ce/PTE_ACADEMIC.htm

This is like real exam, 4 practice tests with answer keys which will introduce and make you practice as per the real format.

I am sure it is very very useful for all who are preparing and want to know the actual test format.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

mam123 said:


> Hey all
> 
> To download free "Official Guide to PTE Academic"- Full Course, click on the below link and download the zip folder. But you need to signup www.4shared.com
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/zip/HUFhEew4ce/PTE_ACADEMIC.htm
> 
> This is like real exam, 4 practice tests with answer keys which will introduce and make you practice as per the real format.
> 
> I am sure it is very very useful for all who are preparing and want to know the actual test format.
> 
> Good Luck to all!


Is it the same iso file which shared by sameer?
Mcmillan test builder.


----------



## mam123

tirik.ijrad said:


> Is it the same iso file which shared by sameer?
> Mcmillan test builder.



No dear. It's completely different. You will know if you download.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

mam123 said:


> No dear. It's completely different. You will know if you download.


OK. It's PTE A official copy.


----------



## nicemathan

Some of my views on PTE-A's individual sections already shared in the initial PTE-Academic thread (which is now closed) Page-81

I hope this will be helpful for newbies -->> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/573034-pte-academic-81.html#post6057402

All the very best for aspirants in getting their expected scores.


----------



## dee9999

*Repeat sentence material*



nicemathan said:


> Some of my views on PTE-A's individual sections already shared in the initial PTE-Academic thread (which is now closed) Page-81
> 
> I hope this will be helpful for newbies -->> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/573034-pte-academic-81.html#post6057402
> 
> All the very best for aspirants in getting their expected scores.


Hi , 
Does anyone have material on "Repeat Sentence" Exercises ? I'm really bad at that. Although the excercises with Pearson Official guide and Macmillan are already done.. which were simpler. But when i gave scored practice test A and B . I found the level tough. 

Can anyone help me with Repeat sentence ? any exercises or material available.
Many thanks in advance.

Dee


----------



## motoja

dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> Does anyone have material on "Repeat Sentence" Exercises ? I'm really bad at that. Although the excercises with Pearson Official guide and Macmillan are already done.. which were simpler. But when i gave scored practice test A and B . I found the level tough.
> 
> Can anyone help me with Repeat sentence ? any exercises or material available.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Dee


Why do you think you're bad at that? Do you have problem remembering the sentence?


----------



## nicemathan

Repeat sentence, in mock exams are bit difficult.

But in real exam the word count is somewhere between 6-8 words. 

Trust me you just need to concentrate you will sail through.

My 2 cents, dont try to write down the words for repeat sentence you will miss the entire sentence. 

Focus, thats it. 



dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> Does anyone have material on "Repeat Sentence" Exercises ? I'm really bad at that. Although the excercises with Pearson Official guide and Macmillan are already done.. which were simpler. But when i gave scored practice test A and B . I found the level tough.
> 
> Can anyone help me with Repeat sentence ? any exercises or material available.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Dee


----------



## wolfskin

*Computer rebooted during PTE - A Test*

The test was scheduled from 9:30 AM, however it started 10 to 15 mins late and by the time I was about to finish the "read aloud" sentences from speaking section the computer rebooted. After 10 minutes it turned up and one guy from the test center was along with me to debug the incident. The test started from the point I left, in fact it started from a point where I had to re attempt the last question. After finishing the test the test center refused me to provide an incident ID/ ticket number for the incident. However I have reported the issue to customer care (000800-440-2020). While talking to customer care I found them very dumb. First of all, they instead of take the issue on a positive note informed me that the test center will refuse the incident I am complaining about if escalated, later on after reminding them that the test station is recorded all through the test period they took my complaint and provided me a ticket number. This is absolutely ridiculous !!! 

Now on score section the status is.

Delivery Successful - On hold
Your exam results are not available at this time.


----------



## Life421

Hi fellow PTE aspirants,

I have given PTE 3 times but always fail to score in Speaking. My scores are as below:
L/S/R/W : 84/59/73/84
L/S/R/W : 85/62/76/90
L/S/R/W : 87/62/72/86

I would highly appreciate some tips for Speaking. I am not getting enough scores in Pronunciation. Please advise.


----------



## wolfskin

Life421 said:


> Hi fellow PTE aspirants,
> 
> I have given PTE 3 times but always fail to score in Speaking. My scores are as below:
> L/S/R/W : 84/59/73/84
> L/S/R/W : 85/62/76/90
> L/S/R/W : 87/62/72/86
> 
> I would highly appreciate some tips for Speaking. I am not getting enough scores in Pronunciation. Please advise.


I would give you a simple advice for that.
Download the "Dragon NaturallySpeaking " (Search on Internet)
Open the software
Connect a microphone.
Open the BBC or CNN website and start reading.
If the software can able to understand what you are speaking/ regarding pronunciation, then the PTE test computer most likely would understand your speaking. (This is how I have done)


----------



## Life421

Hey thanks for the advise.
Also, could you please provide the link for downloading the above mentioned software.
I could only find Paid versions of this software online.


----------



## Life421

wolfskin said:


> I would give you a simple advice for that.
> Download the "Dragon NaturallySpeaking " (Search on Internet)
> Open the software
> Connect a microphone.
> Open the BBC or CNN website and start reading.
> If the software can able to understand what you are speaking/ regarding pronunciation, then the PTE test computer most likely would understand your speaking. (This is how I have done)


Hey, thanks for your useful advise.
Also could you please provide me the link for downloading the above mentioned software.
I could online find the Paid version of it online.


----------



## Janardhan.G

Janardhan.G said:


> a question to those who appeared...
> 
> can we see how many questions and and what type of question they are in writing section? some guys got two essays and one summarize text and others got just one essay.
> 
> I think it would be easy to manage time if you know that you got only one essay..
> 
> i hope i am clear.


can someone answer my question..pls


----------



## wolfskin

Janardhan.G said:


> can someone answer my question..pls


Every item is individually timed in writing section
For example , if you have 2 summarize text and 2 essay each summarized text should have 10 mins allocated ( 2 X 10 mins = 20 mins) and each essay has 20 mins ( 20 X 2 = 40 mins). So you have to manage individual item instead of planning for the whole writing section which is the case for reading section.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*For one who already appeared PTE Academic*

Can we click on NEXT button before time if we finishes with our task??


----------



## nicemathan

Every question is individually timed. 

So, dont worry concentrate on one question at a time in writing. 

You would be fine.



Janardhan.G said:


> can someone answer my question..pls


----------



## nicemathan

Certainly yes, you could do that for Reading & Listening to manage your time.

However, for writing I will recommend to use the full time for each question. As writing is timed on each question individually

Speaking I doubt many of us will have spare time left out to click on next button as each question has roughly around 40secs to complete.



Rakesh Parmar said:


> Can we click on NEXT button before time if we finishes with our task??


----------



## pratsi90

Dear All,

I have finally cleared PTE Academic. It took 7 attempt for me to clear the English exam to get 10 points including 4 IELTS and 3 PTE Academic.

Scored Test A - L56 R47 S68 W50

PTE 1(6TH Feb 2015) - L60 R62 S58 W64

PTE 2(17th March) - L57 R75 S73 W62

PTE 3(23rd March) - L66 R65 W65 S73 

Good luck to all who is preparing for the test. I hope everyone gets desired score. Acording to me this exam is not that easy and it requires lots of practice before appearing for the real test.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## sdeepak

Buddy- you have done a great job.. well deserved score..

​


pratsi90 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have finally cleared PTE Academic. It took 7 attempt for me to clear the English exam to get 10 points including 4 IELTS and 3 PTE Academic.
> 
> Scored Test A - L56 R47 S68 W50
> 
> PTE 1(6TH Feb 2015) - L60 R62 S58 W64
> 
> PTE 2(17th March) - L57 R75 S73 W62
> 
> PTE 3(23rd March) - L66 R65 W65 S73
> 
> Good luck to all who is preparing for the test. I hope everyone gets desired score. Acording to me this exam is not that easy and it requires lots of practice before appearing for the real test.
> 
> Regards,
> Rohit


----------



## Janardhan.G

wolfskin said:


> Every item is individually timed in writing section
> For example , if you have 2 summarize text and 2 essay each summarized text should have 10 mins allocated ( 2 X 10 mins = 20 mins) and each essay has 20 mins ( 20 X 2 = 40 mins). So you have to manage individual item instead of planning for the whole writing section which is the case for reading section.



ohk, thank you.


----------



## mmauk11

Hi Guys,,

I have a question for those freinds who have taken PTE test and achived good score on writing. 
I find PTE essay questions rather very academic unlike IELTS essays which are quite general. So for PTE essays, it requires quite a lot of general knowledge on subjects that many people are not familiar with such as space exploration, greatest inventions etc. So my question, did you feel that you wrote lots of specific information about these in your essay or you just wrote quite general views on these subjects in your essays? 

If I write my general view on these subjects with proper grammer and vocabulary, with good cohesion and linking words, will I be able to achive good score? I mean instead of giving very specific idea, for example, essay topic on online socred test B ask about conclusions on democratic society. Honestly, I didnt have a clue so I just wrote very inspecific view on this. 

Thank you.


----------



## mandy2137

mmauk11 said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> I have a question for those freinds who have taken PTE test and achived good score on writing.
> I find PTE essay questions rather very academic unlike IELTS essays which are quite general. So for PTE essays, it requires quite a lot of general knowledge on subjects that many people are not familiar with such as space exploration, greatest inventions etc. So my question, did you feel that you wrote lots of specific information about these in your essay or you just wrote quite general views on these subjects in your essays?
> 
> If I write my general view on these subjects with proper grammer and vocabulary, with good cohesion and linking words, will I be able to achive good score? I mean instead of giving very specific idea, for example, essay topic on online socred test B ask about conclusions on democratic society. Honestly, I didnt have a clue so I just wrote very inspecific view on this.
> 
> Thank you.


PTE also knows that we do not know every single thing they asked. Yes it is necessary you write about pertinent topic what they have asked there but keep that topic in grammar, vocab and lexical, coherence and cohesion. You will get through easily. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mmauk11

mandy2137 said:


> PTE also knows that we do not know every single thing they asked. Yes it is necessary you write about pertinent topic what they have asked there but keep that topic in grammar, vocab and lexical, coherence and cohesion. You will get through easily. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks Mandy


----------



## mmauk11

Hi Guys


Was wondering if any of you have PTE academic plus CDR and would be kind to share? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## blackrider89

mmauk11 said:


> Hi Guys,,
> 
> I have a question for those freinds who have taken PTE test and achived good score on writing.
> I find PTE essay questions rather very academic unlike IELTS essays which are quite general. So for PTE essays, it requires quite a lot of general knowledge on subjects that many people are not familiar with such as space exploration, greatest inventions etc. So my question, did you feel that you wrote lots of specific information about these in your essay or you just wrote quite general views on these subjects in your essays?
> 
> If I write my general view on these subjects with proper grammer and vocabulary, with good cohesion and linking words, will I be able to achive good score? I mean instead of giving very specific idea, for example, essay topic on online socred test B ask about conclusions on democratic society. Honestly, I didnt have a clue so I just wrote very inspecific view on this.
> 
> Thank you.


Do you know that PTE at times uses previous Ielts academic task 2?

In my opinion, improve your grammar and spelling and you should be fine. In fact you would not be able to get an 8 in Writing should you sit for an Ielts test in Australia.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi,

I am also facing the same problem with PTE speaking module and not able to score 65 in speaking because of pronunciation problem.

Please advice and provide me the link of for downloading the above mentioned software. I have tried but it is a oaid version.

Thanks
Richa



Life421 said:


> Hey, thanks for your useful advise.
> Also could you please provide me the link for downloading the above mentioned software.
> I could online find the Paid version of it online.


----------



## mmauk11

Thanks for your reply. But i dont quite agree on PTE using IELTs task 2 questions. I have taken IELTS a few times. Like in my signature, i was just struggling to get band 8 in writing. My previous scores in writing ranges from 7 to 7.5. 

IELTS general task 2 questions are rather very general like how students should be taught, how to tackle increasing rubbish issue, subjects concerning parents, teachers and students etc. 

However, as the name of the exam suggests " PTE Academic", PTE essays topics are more academic based. 

Nevertheless, thank you for your opinin. 
Cheers



blackrider89 said:


> Do you know that PTE at times uses previous Ielts academic task 2?
> 
> In my opinion, improve your grammar and spelling and you should be fine. In fact you would not be able to get an 8 in Writing should you sit for an Ielts test in Australia.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

hellow guys...
got my result yesterday

and after 3 ilets attempt.. i got the required marks..
80,81,90,67

Guys i must say go for PTE, i didnt had best of my exam.. but i am on cloud 9 right now...


----------



## SoAus

From my own experience, look at my signature, I feel that PTE writing section is easier compare to Ielts.
For the mock tests, I didnt push myself in essays, because I was a bit lazy lol. And the PTE real exam 2 I was just really tired bcos I didnt sleep well the night before. 

So apart from that: during the real PTE exams, I just tried to write enough words (about 225 words) and to check that I was answering the question. My problem in writing is usually that I don't explain properly my ideas and thus I don't give enough details in my examples (Sometimes, I think that my ideas or arguments are obvious ie that people can read in my mind, but no lol). So I checked that point as well. 
And eventually it worked for me. No need to go into specific subjects. 

When you think about an example, be sure to answer some of this questions: description of the idea, how it works, provide general figures (millions of people, millions of dollars, etc), in which situation it can be used, give names (health troubles: cancer, viruses, etc), and so on. Just give more information to explain properly and clarify your idea to be sure that the reader/computer will understand. Say the same thing in other words.

Example: should the governments invest more on space exploration or not?
Key answer: ok it's interesting to explore the space but it looks like some countries are doing a race (similar to a game, ie not serious), like US, Russia, Europe. But some other problems are more important to the mankind and affect daily lives of millions of people like health troubles (cancer, epidemic viruses) or poverty (not enough money to eat every day). 

In my intro i tried to use this: "while some people believe that..., others think that ... "
And in my conclusion i like to use this: "if ... could do that..., it would lead to..."


----------



## wolfskin

nitinmoudgil said:


> i got the required marks..
> 80,81,90,67


Congratulation . Lucky 'U'


----------



## mmauk11

Awesome Result! Congrats 
Can you please share what each score are for? What did you get 65 for? 
Tks



nitinmoudgil said:


> hellow guys...
> got my result yesterday
> 
> and after 3 ilets attempt.. i got the required marks..
> 80,81,90,67
> 
> Guys i must say go for PTE, i didnt had best of my exam.. but i am on cloud 9 right now...


----------



## wolfskin

*Writing Academic English*

This is a very nice book to get an idea of effective academic writing.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yojy657w3fobfga/Writing.pdf?dl=0


----------



## nitinmoudgil

mmauk11 said:


> Awesome Result! Congrats
> Can you please share what each score are for? What did you get 65 for?
> Tks


Lad,

Listening 80
Reading 81
Speaking 90
Writing 67

I didnt had any clue about the format, and frankly speaking i found it more complicated.
But the score they are giving is not by keeping money in thr mind... like ILETS people doing.


----------



## mam123

wolfskin said:


> This is a very nice book to get an idea of effective academic writing.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yojy657w3fobfga/Writing.pdf?dl=0


Thanks for sharing, but it's not getting opened. Can you pls let us know name of the book? Accordingly, will search on the site/net.


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Guys, 

In my last attempt for PTE i got 66 in Writing as well as in Speaking. But my reading and listening was disappointing, I ended up scoring 60. I would appreciate if some one can give good tips for those two sections. I have given IELTS twice and PTE-A once. I am going to write PTE again on 10 April.

I see that the community is very much active here and helping so many people. Please advise me as well. I will really appreciate it very much.


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi expats,

I need your help in understanding the score card.
I gave PTE exam yesterday and got results today.
Listening 74
Reading 78
Speaking 81
Writing 77
Overall 76

But enabling skills I have spelling 49 and written discourse 63. Rest 4 enabling skills are 70+ and 80+.
For 65+ score eligibility, do they consider enabling skills.?
I am just confused and couldn't believe if they don't consider enabling skill and L/R/W/S. 

Secondly,I have applied for NSW 190. If I am eligible for English 10points now,which I dint have with 0.5short in IELTS. I am eligible for 189 visa under 261313 anzsco code in next round if I edit my details tomorrow.
Shall I choose both 189 and 190 both in my EOI. (Considering the fact I am eligible. Fingers crossed).

Please clear the confusion.

Thanks,
Manpreet Kaur


----------



## TanuPatel

For 65+ score eligibility, they consider the communicative skills only not the enabling skills. So, congrats you get the 10 points 



ManpreetK said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I need your help in understanding the score card.
> I gave PTE exam yesterday and got results today.
> Listening 74
> Reading 78
> Speaking 81
> Writing 77
> Overall 76
> 
> But enabling skills I have spelling 49 and written discourse 63. Rest 4 enabling skills are 70+ and 80+.
> For 65+ score eligibility, do they consider enabling skills.?
> I am just confused and couldn't believe if they don't consider enabling skill and L/R/W/S.


----------



## ManpreetK

Thank you so so much. Big relief.
All thanks to so many people here who guide us whenever we have doubt.
I wasn't sure if my speaking went well.
It was my first attempt in PTE. Though was struggling with ielts for over 2years now.

All the best to all the people who are preparing. confidence is the key and concentrate section by section.

Thank you so much.


I am not sure If this is the right thread to ask this question or I will post in another thread.

I have applied for NSW 190. If I am eligible for English 10points now,which I dint have with 0.5short in IELTS. Am I eligible for 189 visa under 261313 anzsco code in next round if I edit my details tomorrow.?
Shall I choose both 189 and 190 both in my EOI, considering occupation ceiling for 261313.
Please suggest.

Regards,
Manpreet


----------



## ManpreetK

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> PM me ur number i might help u in improving the speaking scores
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi guys,

I was very much skeptical that my speaking dint go well, particularly Describe image , but i got 81 in speaking.
I think the tips which many people have shared here that be fluent, use keywords and main idea, worked in my favor. Rest questions I could do comparatively better.


----------



## knockthedorr

ManpreetK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was very much skeptical that my speaking dint go well, particularly Describe image , but i got 81 in speaking.
> I think the tips which many people have shared here that be fluent, use keywords and main idea, worked in my favor. Rest questions I could do comparatively better.



Congrats , Manpreet....

I am also appearing on 03 Apr.I am lacking in writing section and can't figure out, what to write in summarize written test, though i do understand the passage but not able to generated the sentences properly.

Any tips for this item task.


----------



## knockthedorr

*Practice Material*

Hello Guys,

I have some material to understand the test format and useful for practice offline.


Please PM , if required.


lane:


----------



## ManpreetK

knockthedorr said:


> Congrats , Manpreet....
> 
> I am also appearing on 03 Apr.I am lacking in writing section and can't figure out, what to write in summarize written test, though i do understand the passage but not able to generated the sentences properly.
> 
> Any tips for this item task.


Thanks so much.
For summarize sextion, you will be having 10 mins. Read through and understand what is the main idea - Like for me it was comparison between the global warming survey done by two nobel peace prize winner. That was the gist i could get.
In one sentence, i gave a statement on the comparison of their concluded studies.

Sec, one was the global warming (dont rem exactly) Try to make any conclusion on the passages and out in in one sentence and use conjunctions.

I wrote 53-58 words each.

Essay i got was: Mass media-tv,radio,newspapers have impact on people, particularly on younger generation, in shaping their opions. DO u agree/disagree. Supports with examples and observations.
I wrote around 250-280 words i think(Four paragrahs).

That much only i could manage in 20mins.
make sure you proof read, spell check . and capital letters only where required. 

Hope this will help you.


----------



## agoyal

Life421 said:


> Hi fellow PTE aspirants,
> 
> I have given PTE 3 times but always fail to score in Speaking. My scores are as below:
> L/S/R/W : 84/59/73/84
> L/S/R/W : 85/62/76/90
> L/S/R/W : 87/62/72/86
> 
> I would highly appreciate some tips for Speaking. I am not getting enough scores in Pronunciation. Please advise.


Same happened with me.once i got 64 nd second time 62 in speaking

I think your oral fluency marks are also less.try to improve that and you will get 80 plus marks. Finally i got 89.

Speak fluently without improprer pauses or hmmmmm,especially in read aloud.
In Describe image focus more on speaking fluently rather than content.explain normal patterns and you should get through

If anything else you want to ask do let me know


----------



## sdeepak

Hi Manpreet,

First of all a big congrats to you for clearing the exam in first attempt itself...I understand your excitement as I too have been waiting since Oct 2013 to get 7 in each band in IELTS..Hope I get cleared PTE A in the first attempt...Mine is on April-09..

Secondly, U can apply for both 189 and 190 visas in the skillselect..As there is a invitation round coming Friday i.e on March 27, 2015 and if you are invited in this round, then de-select the NSW 190 option in the skillselect and go ahead with 189 option...Suppose if the occupation ceiling gets full for the 2613, then you have only 190 option left..

I would suggest not to wait till tomorrow to update the skillselect..just do it right away..Hope it would be a couple of minutes job..

Hope i have clarified your queries..






ManpreetK said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I need your help in understanding the score card.
> I gave PTE exam yesterday and got results today.
> Listening 74
> Reading 78
> Speaking 81
> Writing 77
> Overall 76
> 
> But enabling skills I have spelling 49 and written discourse 63. Rest 4 enabling skills are 70+ and 80+.
> For 65+ score eligibility, do they consider enabling skills.?
> I am just confused and couldn't believe if they don't consider enabling skill and L/R/W/S.
> 
> Secondly,I have applied for NSW 190. If I am eligible for English 10points now,which I dint have with 0.5short in IELTS. I am eligible for 189 visa under 261313 anzsco code in next round if I edit my details tomorrow.
> Shall I choose both 189 and 190 both in my EOI. (Considering the fact I am eligible. Fingers crossed).
> 
> Please clear the confusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet Kaur


----------



## Janardhan.G

can i correct my sentence in repeat sentence task, if i complete it before given time?


----------



## sanjaynair

Janardhan.G said:


> can i correct my sentence in repeat sentence task, if i complete it before given time?


Hi Janardhan, please dont give that a try. Repeat sentences has the maximum weightage and trying to correct a sentence might not go well.

Hope that helps.

Sanjay


----------



## mmauk11

Hi, 

As you can see in my signature, although I didnt get my required score 79, I managed to get 68 in speaking. Your overall English seems to be really good based on the other score. So I assume you are in the same boat with me. In my two online scored tests, the first one was relatively low and second one jumped to over 80. 

So this is what happened. Before the second online test, I analyzed what could have gone wrong. I listened back to my answers in test boosters and found that I was doing a lot of pausing and too much of "hmmm, Arrr, hmmm" in both describe image and retell lecture. I gave quite a lot of content but the speech was not smooth which affected the fluency. So i tried to avoid doing Arrr and spoke slow if I was not sure about what to say. 

Just my two cents worth based on the experience. You might wanna give it a try...
Good Luck 



////Sorry, i quoted wrong. This was for Life421


----------



## mmauk11

For those who are struggling with describe Image, I find this really useful. I am using these in coming PTE attempt. Finger Crossed. 


Describing charts in English


----------



## nitinmoudgil

for speaking i have one tip... lets say you want to demonstrate the graph...

pls donot start like.. data is showing bla bla..

start with... As we know the graph here is about the sales of IPO from 2001 to 2010 for US and European market... The trend line in blue represents EU and green shows the values of US market.

my message is... just think in mind as in you are in presentation.. n telling to some people..
this will eat up the required time... which is good for you.. as you will not be blank sitting in recording..

plus. your tone should be like those bloomberg people while narrating news on TV... 

i have done that n i got bang on bang 90 in speaking.


----------



## mmauk11

Hello 

Thanks for the great tips. 
Was wondering if you felt confident with repeat sentence and short answer questions as well? Did you feel you did all of them without missing a word as well? I just wanna judge how much fluency matters compared to content. 

Thanks





nitinmoudgil said:


> for speaking i have one tip... lets say you want to demonstrate the graph...
> 
> pls donot start like.. data is showing bla bla..
> 
> start with... As we know the graph here is about the sales of IPO from 2001 to 2010 for US and European market... The trend line in blue represents EU and green shows the values of US market.
> 
> my message is... just think in mind as in you are in presentation.. n telling to some people..
> this will eat up the required time... which is good for you.. as you will not be blank sitting in recording..
> 
> plus. your tone should be like those bloomberg people while narrating news on TV...
> 
> i have done that n i got bang on bang 90 in speaking.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Bro, in that section, you just close your eyes... Push harder your headphones... And just cramp the words... N mind you... I missed twice because of my neighbors... And 2 times i narrated it wrong..

But dont be blank... Say something... And well it will turn great for you..



mmauk11 said:


> hello
> 
> thanks for the great tips.
> Was wondering if you felt confident with repeat sentence and short answer questions as well? Did you feel you did all of them without missing a word as well? I just wanna judge how much fluency matters compared to content.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Janardhan.G

mmauk11 said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the great tips.
> Was wondering if you felt confident with repeat sentence and short answer questions as well? Did you feel you did all of them without missing a word as well? I just wanna judge how much fluency matters compared to content.
> 
> Thanks


thanks for bringing up this point. even i want to know which matters fluency or content?

and can i correct my answer in "Repeat sentence" if time permits.


----------



## nikdh

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hi Mohd,
> 
> I will be very thankful to you if u can send me pte material. my email id is *[email protected]*


Sent you some pte practice material. please share ahead if you want by downloading and sharing again. Otherwise pm me any email id you want have access to.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Janardhan.G said:


> thanks for bringing up this point. even i want to know which matters fluency or content?
> 
> and can i correct my answer in "Repeat sentence" if time permits.


yes... if time is thr.. you can... i have done it twice.. its good thing when you correct yourself... becoz it is in habit that you make mistake.. n also british council head himself told in an interview.. correcting yourself is considering at least you know the correct manner...


----------



## hacmailau

Hi guys

I have just done the third time IELTS unsuccessful 

L:7 R:8.5 S:6.5 W:6 

Will try another attempt on PTE-A but still worried cause its format kind of different with IELTS? Could u guys give me some advices?

Thanks


----------



## mmauk11

Thanks Bro. 
Cheers 



nitinmoudgil said:


> Bro, in that section, you just close your eyes... Push harder your headphones... And just cramp the words... N mind you... I missed twice because of my neighbors... And 2 times i narrated it wrong..
> 
> But dont be blank... Say something... And well it will turn great for you..


----------



## mmauk11

Hello there 

I suggest you do PTE. Just focus on this and we have higher changes of getting the required score. I have been trying to get my required score with IELTS for the past six months to no avail. 

As a matter of fact, I just received an email from British Council this morning regarding the outcome of my remarking request submitted eight weeks ago on 29th Jan. My original result was L/R/W/S 8.5/9/7.5/7. The remarking outcome is 8.5/9/7.5/7.5. So its good and bad. Good becuase I will still get my refund of S$185 but bad because I didnt get the required score 8. 

I have given up my hope with IELTS. 



hacmailau said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have just done the third time IELTS unsuccessful
> 
> L:7 R:8.5 S:6.5 W:6
> 
> Will try another attempt on PTE-A but still worried cause its format kind of different with IELTS? Could u guys give me some advices?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## HoangKhanh

I got my result today it is very disappointed. 
L/R/S/W : 64/65/66/67

Should I apply for a remark? this is my last chance because my visa will be expired in June/2015

Thanks


----------



## hacmailau

@mmauk11 
Thanks again! I will try attempt for the PTE-A. But still surprised cause u really got high mark for IELTS!
Anyway, I have just knew this kind of test today. Would anyone share some source material plz?
I am really appreciate that!

My email : [email protected]


----------



## mam123

HoangKhanh said:


> I got my result today it is very disappointed.
> L/R/S/W : 64/65/66/67
> 
> Should I apply for a remark? this is my last chance because my visa will be expired in June/2015
> 
> Thanks


Hi
You can not apply for rescore for listening. In my opinion, you should give it another try and book a date asap.
I hope you get it this time. Wish you a very best of luck!!!


----------



## Himanshu Patel

nikdh said:


> Sent you some pte practice material. please share ahead if you want by downloading and sharing again. Otherwise pm me any email id you want have access to.


Thanks Nikdh,


----------



## dee9999

HoangKhanh said:


> I got my result today it is very disappointed.
> L/R/S/W : 64/65/66/67
> 
> Should I apply for a remark? this is my last chance because my visa will be expired in June/2015
> 
> Thanks


Hi , When did you write your PTE exam ?


----------



## HoangKhanh

dee9999 said:


> Hi , When did you write your PTE exam ?


Yesterday. 25/03


----------



## dee9999

HoangKhanh said:


> Yesterday. 25/03


Even i wrote my exam yesterday , but no results till now , the site says : "Deleivery Successful: On Hold"

Don't know what does this mean?


----------



## mam123

Hi All
I have a big problem in Listening section; Single choice, multiple choice, highlight correct summary, select missing word, all the similar tasks. 
I understand the lecture completely, but not able to relate with the given options. Mostly I go blank.

Can anyone advise some tips? Shall be deeply grateful.


----------



## bpandey01

Hi Mam123,
Missing words and highlight incorrect words are the most scoring sections of the listening portion. What works is in case, you miss a word, do not try and look/hang on it. move with the pace of the dictation. Correctly as you pointed out, it needs a lot of concentration and hearing skill.
Multiple choice is a challange because you dont get to read all options, before the dictation starts. So what works for me is, try and catch sentences which already appear in the given options and make a logical choice at the end.
Hope it helps.
Best of luck


----------



## mam123

bpandey01 said:


> Hi Mam123,
> Missing words and highlight incorrect words are the most scoring sections of the listening portion. What works is in case, you miss a word, do not try and look/hang on it. move with the pace of the dictation. Correctly as you pointed out, it needs a lot of concentration and hearing skill.
> Multiple choice is a challange because you dont get to read all options, before the dictation starts. So what works for me is, try and catch sentences which already appear in the given options and make a logical choice at the end.
> Hope it helps.
> Best of luck


Appreciate your prompt response. However, I do not have problem with highlight incorrect words, but rest of the items mentioned above by me. Multiple choice, I have tried in several ways, but not able to figure the problem out


----------



## roni.patel

Few samples ielts academic writing task 1 
IELTS Task 1 Writing Samples
Though it is writing task, might be helpful to improve vocabulary for Image description section of PTE


----------



## wolfskin

wolfskin said:


> The test was scheduled from 9:30 AM, however it started 10 to 15 mins late and by the time I was about to finish the "read aloud" sentences from speaking section the computer rebooted. After 10 minutes it turned up and one guy from the test center was along with me to debug the incident. The test started from the point I left, in fact it started from a point where I had to re attempt the last question. After finishing the test the test center refused me to provide an incident ID/ ticket number for the incident. However I have reported the issue to customer care (000800-440-2020). While talking to customer care I found them very dumb. First of all, they instead of take the issue on a positive note informed me that the test center will refuse the incident I am complaining about if escalated, later on after reminding them that the test station is recorded all through the test period they took my complaint and provided me a ticket number. This is absolutely ridiculous !!!
> 
> Now on score section the status is.
> 
> Delivery Successful - On hold
> Your exam results are not available at this time.




I am highly disappointed with the speaking score I received today and I believe it is due to the technical problem which occurred during the speaking section of the test. I have called the India customer care are reported the issue numerous times. Today I got to know the reported incident is still under investigation and will take more 3 days, however today I received my score with just 62 in Speaking section.

My week point is Reading among all sections.

Logically it does not make sense to get the score when an investigation is still in progress about a reported incident during the exam time.

I am very confident about my English speaking abilities and I have scored 72 on my first PTE – A /1st attempt (10th March 15) also I have scored 72 and 79 during Scored test – A and Scored test –B respectively. I am so confident about my speaking abilities that I have applied for a re score, but the only doubt I have is whether due to the technical problem my voice got recorded or not.

I am sure some of my answers were not recorded by looking at the Enabling Skills.

Listening 69
Reading 65
Speaking 62
Writing 69

Oral Fluency 72
Grammar 67
Pronunciation 65
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 59
Written Discourse 90

Now if Pronunciation , Oral Fluency and Pronunciation are components of speaking then I deserve a god score. I am really finding it difficult to understand.


----------



## dee9999

Did anyone get the status as "Delivery Successful: On Hold" while checking PTE results.

What does this mean ? How long does it take ?


----------



## mam123

wolfskin said:


> I am highly disappointed with the speaking score I received today and I believe it is due to the technical problem which occurred during the speaking section of the test. I have called the India customer care are reported the issue numerous times. Today I got to know the reported incident is still under investigation and will take more 3 days, however today I received my score with just 62 in Speaking section.
> 
> My week point is Reading among all sections.
> 
> Logically it does not make sense to get the score when an investigation is still in progress about a reported incident during the exam time.
> 
> I am very confident about my English speaking abilities and I have scored 72 on my first PTE – A /1st attempt (10th March 15) also I have scored 72 and 79 during Scored test – A and Scored test –B respectively. I am so confident about my speaking abilities that I have applied for a re score, but the only doubt I have is whether due to the technical problem my voice got recorded or not.
> 
> I am sure some of my answers were not recorded by looking at the Enabling Skills.
> 
> Listening 69
> Reading 65
> Speaking 62
> Writing 69
> 
> Oral Fluency 72
> Grammar 67
> Pronunciation 65
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 59
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Now if Pronunciation , Oral Fluency and Pronunciation are components of speaking then I deserve a god score. I am really finding it difficult to understand.


Yeah.. sometime we feel discouraged when we do not get as per our expectation and self-confidence. That's good decision you took that you have applied for rescore, you should get what you deserve. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Sheeb

nitinmoudgil said:


> for speaking i have one tip... lets say you want to demonstrate the graph...
> 
> pls donot start like.. data is showing bla bla..
> 
> start with... As we know the graph here is about the sales of IPO from 2001 to 2010 for US and European market... The trend line in blue represents EU and green shows the values of US market.
> 
> my message is... just think in mind as in you are in presentation.. n telling to some people..
> this will eat up the required time... which is good for you.. as you will not be blank sitting in recording..
> 
> plus. your tone should be like those bloomberg people while narrating news on TV...
> 
> i have done that n i got bang on bang 90 in speaking.


Thanks for your tips


----------



## knockthedorr

nikdh said:


> Sent you some pte practice material. please share ahead if you want by downloading and sharing again. Otherwise pm me any email id you want have access to.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please send it to me as well ...I do not know to send pm
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mak89

mam123 said:


> Hi All
> I have a big problem in Listening section; Single choice, multiple choice, highlight correct summary, select missing word, all the similar tasks.
> I understand the lecture completely, but not able to relate with the given options. Mostly I go blank.
> 
> Can anyone advise some tips? Shall be deeply grateful.


Hi,

Try to take notes when you hear the lecture and finally when the lecture ends go through the options and match it with the phrases or the information you had noted down and select the suitable answer.

This tip worked for me.

Good luck


----------



## vivsontime

HI Guys. Please share some material for PTE with me. I will be writing the exam in two weeks time. 

Please send me a PM here.


----------



## msgforsunil

*PTE - Essay*

Hi All,

Has there been a case wherein more than 1 essay is being given in PTE Academic exam?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## wolfskin

*PTE - A rescore*

As I was so confident about the speaking section so I applied for a re score through Pearson customer service. I paid 125 USD and I was informed it will take 5 to 7 working days to get the re score result. However within 4 HOURS  I got a mail stating that my score has no changed. This is absurd not because my score has not changed but looking at the turnaround time from Pearson.


----------



## nvea7

I attempted IELTS twice with the following results: 
8.0/8.0/6.0/8.5 (28/02/15)
8.5/8.0/6.0/8.5 (14/03/15)

Received the 2nd test results today to find out I scored 6.0 again in the writing section.. (frustrating!)

So I decided to give up IELTS and booked PTE-A on the 11th April! I'll update my results in the future.


----------



## Janardhan.G

wolfskin said:


> As I was so confident about the speaking section so I applied for a re score through Pearson customer service. I paid 125 USD and I was informed it will take 5 to 7 working days to get the re score result. However within 4 HOURS  I got a mail stating that my score has no changed. This is absurd not because my score has not changed but looking at the turnaround time from Pearson.


i know it is frustrating..i felt the same with IELTS.

i suggest you to book another PTE as soon as possible as you already done good preparation. Good luck.


----------



## Janardhan.G

nvea7 said:


> I attempted IELTS twice with the following results:
> 8.0/8.0/6.0/8.5 (28/02/15)
> 8.5/8.0/6.0/8.5 (14/03/15)
> 
> Received the 2nd test results today to find out I scored 6.0 again in the writing section.. (frustrating!)
> 
> So I decided to give up IELTS and booked PTE-A on the 11th April! I'll update my results in the future.


good luck !!


----------



## mam123

nvea7 said:


> I attempted IELTS twice with the following results:
> 8.0/8.0/6.0/8.5 (28/02/15)
> 8.5/8.0/6.0/8.5 (14/03/15)
> 
> Received the 2nd test results today to find out I scored 6.0 again in the writing section.. (frustrating!)
> 
> So I decided to give up IELTS and booked PTE-A on the 11th April! I'll update my results in the future.


Same with all of us.. Most of all have already been frustrated from IELTS here and joined this thread! 

Welcome to you too! 

What I have realised is that in PTE, understanding the format is more important than famous phrase used for IELTS, "practice practice practice". 

Wish you very best of luck!!!


----------



## malik.umair56

hi,
guys need help.
i attempted two times for PTE and got S/R/L/W 76/72/66/64 and 2nd time i got 88/64/68/61.
I booked again and now its on 12 April.
please need help and suggestion.
any material especially for writing.


----------



## dee9999

Thanks to everyone , who have supported me during my prep for PTE - A , the tips and study material  

I got my PTE results today as L 79 / R 83 /S 65 / W 89

I struggled a lot in scored practice tests of PTE(in speaking) and was really scared about it. May be my voice is soft and that was one of the reason. Although , I know if I scored better in Speaking ,i could have claimed 20 points. But still , I'm happy ...about my results.

Repeat sentences were better in actual test , than in practice tests.
Also , while reading aloud , I paused only at punctuation marks and not otherwise. Spoke fluently .

Good luck to others who are going to appear for exam!!


----------



## sdeepak

Awesome Score!!! 



dee9999 said:


> Thanks to everyone , who have supported me during my prep for PTE - A , the tips and study material
> 
> I got my PTE results today as L 79 / R 83 /S 65 / W 89
> 
> I struggled a lot in scored practice tests of PTE(in speaking) and was really scared about it. May be my voice is soft and that was one of the reason. Although , I know if I scored better in Speaking ,i could have claimed 20 points. But still , I'm happy ...about my results.
> 
> Repeat sentences were better in actual test , than in practice tests.
> Also , while reading aloud , I paused only at punctuation marks and not otherwise. Spoke fluently .
> 
> Good luck to others who are going to appear for exam!!


----------



## malik.umair56

dee9999 said:


> Thanks to everyone , who have supported me during my prep for PTE - A , the tips and study material
> 
> I got my PTE results today as L 79 / R 83 /S 65 / W 89
> 
> I struggled a lot in scored practice tests of PTE(in speaking) and was really scared about it. May be my voice is soft and that was one of the reason. Although , I know if I scored better in Speaking ,i could have claimed 20 points. But still , I'm happy ...about my results.
> 
> Repeat sentences were better in actual test , than in practice tests.
> Also , while reading aloud , I paused only at punctuation marks and not otherwise. Spoke fluently .
> 
> Good luck to others who are going to appear for exam!!


HI.
brother will it be possoble if yoou provide me some writing strategies or tips?
thanks


----------



## malik.umair56

if anyone have any material which help me in writing and reading please email me at (moderated)
willl be much apprciated'
thanks


----------



## roni.patel

Hi friends,
Whoever has taken exam, please update your writing essay topic in this sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0

Thanks,
Ronak


----------



## dee9999

malik.umair56 said:


> HI.
> brother will it be possoble if yoou provide me some writing strategies or tips?
> thanks


Hi Malik , 

I read few essays available online for IELTS training. There are sites like ielts-buddy ,which have good samples. I wrote essay and structured it four paragraphs . First introduction , 2 paras to discuss arguments/opinions ,last para as conclusion.
And , for the summarize text , I read the passage thoroughly and used complex sentences ( i.e. by using words like "which, thus ,but,because") to explain the passage in one line.

Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## dee9999

roni.patel said:


> Hi friends,
> Whoever has taken exam, please update your writing essay topic in this sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0
> 
> Thanks,
> Ronak


updated!


----------



## andrew64

dee9999 said:


> Hi Malik ,
> 
> I read few essays available online for IELTS training. There are sites like ielts-buddy ,which have good samples. I wrote essay and structured it four paragraphs . First introduction , 2 paras to discuss arguments/opinions ,last para as conclusion.
> And , for the summarize text , I read the passage thoroughly and used complex sentences ( i.e. by using words like "which, thus ,but,because") to explain the passage in one line.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Bro , 

Looking at the listening and reading score ur should have an extraordinary vocabulary ... i am able to take 8.5 for listening and reading easily because u dont need gd vocabulary for it . may how did u improve the choice words any tips .


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

PTE 1st Attempt : L/S/R/W : 67/66/64/68
PTE 2nd Attempt : L/S/R/W : 67/76/61/65

Please help me out with your valuable tips for clearing the Reading Section. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## wolfskin

*Strange things happening*



wolfskin said:


> I am highly disappointed with the speaking score I received today and I believe it is due to the technical problem which occurred during the speaking section of the test. I have called the India customer care are reported the issue numerous times. Today I got to know the reported incident is still under investigation and will take more 3 days, however today I received my score with just 62 in Speaking section.


Guys, strange things happening with me. As said earlier due to technical problem my speaking scored got affected. Later I applied for a rescore and the rescore result is 'no change' which came in my Inbox within 3 hours  whereas I was told it would take 5 days (I was expecting 2 days at least).
Now today I got mails from '[email protected]' and pteprogramcoordinator stating that the technical investigation is still in progress and they will get back to me. 

Now the question is how come PTA has published my score though the investigation is in progress.

On asking the same question, '[email protected]' has offered me a PTE - A test free of cost. Yes! you are right free of cost.

And later I got a mail from 'pearsonvueconfirmation' stating that 
_"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to - epartment of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"_

First of all I have not requested any thing to be send over to DIBP and why would I do that ?

I don't know what to say now. The only thing which I can suspect is PTE did a blunder with my score and now trying to cover it up. But what about the mail to DIBP ????


----------



## atmahesh

wolfskin said:


> Guys, strange things happening with me. As said earlier due to technical problem my speaking scored got affected. Later I applied for a rescore and the rescore result is 'no change' which came in my Inbox within 3 hours  whereas I was told it would take 5 days (I was expecting 2 days at least).
> Now today I got mails from '[email protected]' and pteprogramcoordinator stating that the technical investigation is still in progress and they will get back to me.
> 
> Now the question is how come PTA has published my score though the investigation is in progress.
> 
> On asking the same question, '[email protected]' has offered me a PTE - A test free of cost. Yes! you are right free of cost.
> 
> And later I got a mail from 'pearsonvueconfirmation' stating that
> "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to - epartment of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"
> 
> First of all I have not requested any thing to be send over to DIBP and why would I do that ?
> 
> I don't know what to say now. The only thing which I can suspect is PTE did a blunder with my score and now trying to cover it up. But what about the mail to DIBP ????


Reattempt again. Good luck.


----------



## sameer7106

dee9999 said:


> Thanks to everyone , who have supported me during my prep for PTE - A , the tips and study material
> 
> I got my PTE results today as L 79 / R 83 /S 65 / W 89
> 
> I struggled a lot in scored practice tests of PTE(in speaking) and was really scared about it. May be my voice is soft and that was one of the reason. Although , I know if I scored better in Speaking ,i could have claimed 20 points. But still , I'm happy ...about my results.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat sentences were better in actual test , than in practice tests.
> Also , while reading aloud , I paused only at punctuation marks and not otherwise. Spoke fluently .
> 
> Good luck to others who are going to appear for exam!!


Heya...........*CONGRATS!!*

I AM HAPPY FOR YOU DEE 

ALL THE BEST

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sanj#sanju

Hi guys ..I tried IELTS couple of times here in India..got more than 7.5 overall with 6.5 both time in speaking..I am confused because it looks like they are just making money..please advice PTE is reliable exam to give ..and how do you guys compare difficulty level of PTE A with IELTS General..kindly advise thanjs!!


----------



## mandy2137

sanj#sanju said:


> Hi guys ..I tried IELTS couple of times here in India..got more than 7.5 overall with 6.5 both time in speaking..I am confused because it looks like they are just making money..please advice PTE is reliable exam to give ..and how do you guys compare difficulty level of PTE A with IELTS General..kindly advise thanjs!!


Sanju, 

PTE-A is 100 miles better than IELTS in comparing scoring, result plus booking date. You can easily book a slot for attempt, faster results just in a day with full score card like grammar, pronunciation, vocab etc.

Go ahead with PTE. 

BR


----------



## andrew64

*Hi Guys*

I have got 8.5 in both reading and listening in ielts . Is it easy score 79 in PTE-A listening and reading … bcos to get 8.5 in ielts u don't need that great knowledge in vocabulary . How abt PTE-A . Seniors pls help


----------



## mmauk11

Hi,,,

This is coming from a person who also hasn't got the required score, so I understand the frustration you go though. 

Since PTE is computerised testing, technical glitch is bound to happen. Thats why some even get their scores late, some very early after 10 hours etc. Nevertheless, it is still quite a reliable and convenient test compared to IELTS. 

As for your case, if i were you, I would not worry about the previous test anymore because it will just give you extra stress. Will just focus and do better in next attempt, after all its free for you. 

Regarding the email you received about result being sent to Immigration, no need to worry. A lot received that email because they input the purpose of taking that test for Australian Immigration during filling in the form. It is not gonna affect your application anyway. Once you get your result, you can input Test ID so that Immigration can check from the system. 

Good Luck with your next attempt. 
I am taking the test on 30th Monday and keeping my fingers crossed. 






wolfskin said:


> Guys, strange things happening with me. As said earlier due to technical problem my speaking scored got affected. Later I applied for a rescore and the rescore result is 'no change' which came in my Inbox within 3 hours  whereas I was told it would take 5 days (I was expecting 2 days at least).
> Now today I got mails from '[email protected]' and pteprogramcoordinator stating that the technical investigation is still in progress and they will get back to me.
> 
> Now the question is how come PTA has published my score though the investigation is in progress.
> 
> On asking the same question, '[email protected]' has offered me a PTE - A test free of cost. Yes! you are right free of cost.
> 
> And later I got a mail from 'pearsonvueconfirmation' stating that
> _"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to - epartment of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"_
> 
> First of all I have not requested any thing to be send over to DIBP and why would I do that ?
> 
> I don't know what to say now. The only thing which I can suspect is PTE did a blunder with my score and now trying to cover it up. But what about the mail to DIBP ????


----------



## endlessmoor

Dear friends,
for my second attempt at PTE on 26th march, I got the following score.

L=75
R=83
S=85
W=72

on God's grace I am now ready for my EOI for PR 189

This forum is of immense help to me in my journey.

Still I am far far away from the Visa, but I will keep on trying.


Jay Mata Di.


----------



## mandy2137

Jai Mata Di,

Congrats mate




endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> for my second attempt at PTE on 26th march, I got the following score.
> 
> L=75
> R=83
> S=85
> W=72
> 
> on God's grace I am now ready for my EOI for PR 189
> 
> This forum is of immense help to me in my journey.
> 
> Still I am far far away from the Visa, but I will keep on trying.
> 
> 
> Jay Mata Di.


----------



## sukritv

Hi expats,

I needed 79 plus for Australia since I have bachelor's in engineering and ACS deducts 6 years from my experience of 7.5 years. I gave pte for 79 plus score but I prepared only for 2 days because of my job commitments.

Will I qualify for 10 points for 189 or 190. Pfb my score

Communicative Skills
Listening 81
Reading 75
Speaking 75
Writing 74

Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency 68
Grammar 82
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 67
Vocabulary 83
Written disclosure 54

Cheers


----------



## endlessmoor

mandy2137 said:


> Jai Mata Di,
> 
> Congrats mate


one thing I want to share that, I read the suggestions of a fellow member Sh. Mathan, I guess I spelt the name right.

everyone, who is willing to get good score in speaking part, should follow the way,

-----do not stop speaking
-----pause only at comma,fullstop
------sequentially talk about drawings, what ever way u think right
----------take notes on retell lecture and talk as much u can sequentially.

That helped me


----------



## Janardhan.G

mmauk11 said:


> Hi,,,
> 
> This is coming from a person who also hasn't got the required score, so I understand the frustration you go though.
> 
> Since PTE is computerised testing, technical glitch is bound to happen. Thats why some even get their scores late, some very early after 10 hours etc. Nevertheless, it is still quite a reliable and convenient test compared to IELTS.
> 
> As for your case, if i were you, I would not worry about the previous test anymore because it will just give you extra stress. Will just focus and do better in next attempt, after all its free for you.
> 
> Regarding the email you received about result being sent to Immigration, no need to worry. A lot received that email because they input the purpose of taking that test for Australian Immigration during filling in the form. It is not gonna affect your application anyway. Once you get your result, you can input Test ID so that Immigration can check from the system.
> 
> Good Luck with your next attempt.
> I am taking the test on 30th Monday and keeping my fingers crossed.



you got impressive IELTS scores...how come you got less in PTE?


----------



## mandy2137

sukritv said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I needed 79 plus for Australia since I have bachelor's in engineering and ACS deducts 6 years from my experience of 7.5 years. I gave pte for 79 plus score but I prepared only for 2 days because of my job commitments.
> 
> Will I qualify for 10 points for 189 or 190. Pfb my score
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 81
> Reading 75
> Speaking 75
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Oral Fluency 68
> Grammar 82
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 83
> Written disclosure 54
> 
> Cheers


You are qualify for 10 points with your scores for both 190 and 189. It depend on your other points like age, edu .


----------



## rkoushik2000

Hey fellow aspirants, 

I got a dream score of 

Listening - 90
writing - 90
Speaking - 90
Reading - 89

Enabling skills 

Grammar - 81
Oral Fluency - 75
Pronunciation - 81
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 87
Written Discourse - 81

I was involved in the previous thread for PTE, but never took action as I'm very good at procrastinating  

I booked pte, after my wife shovelled my ego by pointing at my procrastination.. so, I booked for PTE with a week in advance and without any prep...I work for an IT company as well as run a business with my wife and have a 5 month old kid.. so, now you know how I would I have managed to study... Yes, I studied just for 4 hours but made sure that I was well aware of the pattern of questions.. and one good thing I did was that I browsed this thread for quick tips when I was travelling to the test centre in a call taxi.. that made a big difference as I got some really valuable test strategies from here.. 

Also, I was too impatient that I completed the test in 1.50 hours.. I didn't delay any question and was completely focusing on them... 

So, this is the story and ping me for any questions.. I will be glad to help. Don't ask for any mock test/test prep logins as I didn't buy any  : All I used was the OG torrent file shared in the previous thread and a PTE dropbox file shared in this thread.. I didn't do much practice with OG though...


----------



## sdeepak

Hi Bro..

Congrats and all the very best for the PR process...

Where did you write the exam in Chennai..In edwise or Pearson cenre?? I have booked the exam in edwise on april 09




rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey fellow aspirants,
> 
> I got a dream score of
> 
> Listening - 90
> writing - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Reading - 89
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral Fluency - 75
> Pronunciation - 81
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written Discourse - 81
> 
> I was involved in the previous thread for PTE, but never took action as I'm very good at procrastinating
> 
> I booked pte, after my wife shovelled my ego by pointing at my procrastination.. so, I booked for PTE with a week in advance and without any prep...I work for an IT company as well as run a business with my wife and have a 5 month old kid.. so, now you know how I would I have managed to study... Yes, I studied just for 4 hours but made sure that I was well aware of the pattern of questions.. and one good thing I did was that I browsed this thread for quick tips when I was travelling to the test centre in a call taxi.. that made a big difference as I got some really valuable test strategies from here..
> 
> Also, I was too impatient that I completed the test in 1.50 hours.. I didn't delay any question and was completely focusing on them...
> 
> So, this is the story and ping me for any questions.. I will be glad to help. Don't ask for any mock test/test prep logins as I didn't buy any  : All I used was the OG torrent file shared in the previous thread and a PTE dropbox file shared in this thread.. I didn't do much practice with OG though...


----------



## Veronica

malik.umair56 said:


> if anyone have any material which help me in writing and reading please email me at Moderated
> willl be much apprciated'
> thanks


A good start would be not to use text speak when writing It is against forum rules


----------



## rkoushik2000

sdeepak said:


> Hi Bro..
> 
> Congrats and all the very best for the PR process...
> 
> Where did you write the exam in Chennai..In edwise or Pearson cenre?? I have booked the exam in edwise on april 09


Hi Deepak, 

I wrote it in pearson center yesterday. What an awful center that is.. no, sound proofing.. first 30 minutes was a chaos with everyone doing their speaking portion... I incidentally happened to listen to the same question that I just completed, being spoken by the candidate who was sitting next to me.. it was fun even in that chaos


----------



## Danav_Singh

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> I wrote it in pearson center yesterday. What an awful center that is.. no, sound proofing.. first 30 minutes was a chaos with everyone doing their speaking portion... I incidentally happened to listen to the same question that I just completed, being spoken by the candidate who was sitting next to me.. it was fun even in that chaos


Its not about 1 center. All PTE centers are same. I appeared for PTE in june last year in Melbourne and its equally bad. Pearson uses same test centers for all type of exams and except PTE speaking is not the part of any test.


----------



## Janardhan.G

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey fellow aspirants,
> 
> I got a dream score of
> 
> Listening - 90
> writing - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Reading - 89
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral Fluency - 75
> Pronunciation - 81
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written Discourse - 81
> 
> I was involved in the previous thread for PTE, but never took action as I'm very good at procrastinating
> 
> I booked pte, after my wife shovelled my ego by pointing at my procrastination.. so, I booked for PTE with a week in advance and without any prep...I work for an IT company as well as run a business with my wife and have a 5 month old kid.. so, now you know how I would I have managed to study... Yes, I studied just for 4 hours but made sure that I was well aware of the pattern of questions.. and one good thing I did was that I browsed this thread for quick tips when I was travelling to the test centre in a call taxi.. that made a big difference as I got some really valuable test strategies from here..
> 
> Also, I was too impatient that I completed the test in 1.50 hours.. I didn't delay any question and was completely focusing on them...
> 
> So, this is the story and ping me for any questions.. I will be glad to help. Don't ask for any mock test/test prep logins as I didn't buy any  : All I used was the OG torrent file shared in the previous thread and a PTE dropbox file shared in this thread.. I didn't do much practice with OG though...


impressive scores and timing (1.50Hrs), how did you manage writing? share your essay questions if you dont mind.


----------



## rkoushik2000

Janardhan.G said:


> impressive scores and timing (1.50Hrs), how did you manage writing? share your essay questions if you dont mind.


I got one essay and two summarize the sentences type questions. Essay topic was something like ' people pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? if yes, why and if not, why? 

I made sure that I followed the same pattern of writing that were given in the summarize sentences.. so, it was more of active voice with 3 paragraphs conveying one point in each.. 

end of the day, its all basics that was taught in our schools mate...


----------



## Janardhan.G

rkoushik2000 said:


> I got one essay and two summarize the sentences type questions. Essay topic was something like ' people pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? if yes, why and if not, why?
> 
> I made sure that I followed the same pattern of writing that were given in the summarize sentences.. so, it was more of active voice with 3 paragraphs conveying one point in each..
> 
> end of the day, its all basics that was taught in our schools mate...


off course it all depends on what we "leraned" in our life... my question of "manage" was about timing, not about capability. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Janardhan.G

nice video on Summarize text...

Summary Writing | Learn How to Write Summary - YouTube


----------



## rkoushik2000

Janardhan.G said:


> off course it all depends on what we "leraned" in our life... my question of "manage" was about timing, not about capability. Thanks anyway.


oops.. I misunderstood that.. I was able to complete it in lesser hours as i didn't stay long in speaking and listening questions. I knew longer I stay there, larger I expose myself to mistakes. As I told before, I read through tips from other members in this thread. In retell lecture or repeat sentences type of questions, I was just able to save atleast 4 seconds and it all added up for faster execution. In graph questions, I made sure that I will read it like a news reader. i. e. instead of saying 'the graph tells about blah blah..', I started with 'As you can see, this picture tells about y-axis in the period x-axis', so I just used the same words that were given in the graph!!!! I finished almost whole of speaking with many seconds to spare in all questions. And I didn't wait for the question duration to complete to click the next question, I just moved on as and when I completed. 

Reading comprehension - I followed the strategy I used to do when I study for CAT exam a decade ago!!!. I scourge through the question first and go to second line and penultimate line in the paragraph. 90% of the time you will get your answers there. and for writing, whatever may be the essay, I predetermined that I will ask 5 questions on the topic (How, why, what, when, where), so I got a structure immediately on seeing the topic. I also made sure that I didn't cross beyond 250 words. This way, I was able to complete the essay in 9 minutes. 

End of the day, I again proved that I am one lazy ******


----------



## Janardhan.G

rkoushik2000 said:


> oops.. I misunderstood that.. I was able to complete it in lesser hours as i didn't stay long in speaking and listening questions. I knew longer I stay there, larger I expose myself to mistakes. As I told before, I read through tips from other members in this thread. In retell lecture or repeat sentences type of questions, I was just able to save atleast 4 seconds and it all added up for faster execution. In graph questions, I made sure that I will read it like a news reader. i. e. instead of saying 'the graph tells about blah blah..', I started with 'As you can see, this picture tells about y-axis in the period x-axis', so I just used the same words that were given in the graph!!!! I finished almost whole of speaking with many seconds to spare in all questions. And I didn't wait for the question duration to complete to click the next question, I just moved on as and when I completed.
> 
> Reading comprehension - I followed the strategy I used to do when I study for CAT exam a decade ago!!!. I scourge through the question first and go to second line and penultimate line in the paragraph. 90% of the time you will get your answers there. and for writing, whatever may be the essay, I predetermined that I will ask 5 questions on the topic (How, why, what, when, where), so I got a structure immediately on seeing the topic. I also made sure that I didn't cross beyond 250 words. This way, I was able to complete the essay in 9 minutes.
> 
> End of the day, I again proved that I am one lazy ******


thanks for the strategies brother, specially reading and writing..i dont think you are lazy. you have great command on language...


----------



## dee9999

*Thankssss Sameer*



sameer7106 said:


> Heya...........*CONGRATS!!*
> 
> I AM HAPPY FOR YOU DEE
> 
> ALL THE BEST
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks so much Sameer... You have helped me a lot


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

Friends, I scored really bad in speaking in PTE-A practice tests A and B, not really sure where I lack considering that I speak fluent English. People who were in the same situation as me, please if you could suggest/provide-inputs on how you improved?


----------



## msgforsunil

2 recommendations

1. Listen to samples that comes with McMillan and PTE recommended books. 
2. Consider recording and replaying you voice.


----------



## msgforsunil

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends, I scored really bad in speaking in PTE-A practice tests A and B, not really sure where I lack considering that I speak fluent English. People who were in the same situation as me, please if you could suggest/provide-inputs on how you improved?



2 recommendations

1. Listen to samples that comes with McMillan and PTE recommended books. 
2. Consider recording and replaying you voice.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Listening Section: Reading while listening*

All,

In the *listening section*, 
1. Is it wise to read while listening in section like 
a. _Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers_, 
b. _Multiple choice, choose single answer_, and 
c. _Highlight correct summary_?
2. And also should we considering taking notes for the above section?

Generally, 
1. I miss out some words while trying read during listening. 
2. Difficult to note all the main points.

Catch 22 situation

Appreciate your valuable inputs on this.

Thank oyu
Sunil Kumar


----------



## knockthedorr

rkoushik2000 said:


> oops.. I misunderstood that.. I was able to complete it in lesser hours as i didn't stay long in speaking and listening questions. I knew longer I stay there, larger I expose myself to mistakes. As I told before, I read through tips from other members in this thread. In retell lecture or repeat sentences type of questions, I was just able to save atleast 4 seconds and it all added up for faster execution. In graph questions, I made sure that I will read it like a news reader. i. e. instead of saying 'the graph tells about blah blah..', I started with 'As you can see, this picture tells about y-axis in the period x-axis', so I just used the same words that were given in the graph!!!! I finished almost whole of speaking with many seconds to spare in all questions. And I didn't wait for the question duration to complete to click the next question, I just moved on as and when I completed.
> 
> Reading comprehension - I followed the strategy I used to do when I study for CAT exam a decade ago!!!. I scourge through the question first and go to second line and penultimate line in the paragraph. 90% of the time you will get your answers there. and for writing, whatever may be the essay, I predetermined that I will ask 5 questions on the topic (How, why, what, when, where), so I got a structure immediately on seeing the topic. I also made sure that I didn't cross beyond 250 words. This way, I was able to complete the essay in 9 minutes.
> 
> End of the day, I again proved that I am one lazy ******




Thank you for your valuable tips..
What was your strategy in Re tell lecture type question or summarize spoken test question.
Any tips you can share ?


----------



## msgforsunil

knockthedorr said:


> Thank you for your valuable tips..
> What was your strategy in Re tell lecture type question or summarize spoken test question.
> Any tips you can share ?



Please read 

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
and the documents at Teaching Resources - Pearson


----------



## Manjyot

Hello Friends,

Atlast I nailed it. Wrote IELTS 3 times but writing always pulled me back with 6.5 bands. Thanks to my friends who infrmd me of PTE exam and i wrote it yesterday and nailed it . For immigration u require 65 out of 90 in each section. I scored overall 79 ( L-83, S-84, R-72, W-90). 

A BIG RELIEF


----------



## rkoushik2000

knockthedorr said:


> Thank you for your valuable tips..
> What was your strategy in Re tell lecture type question or summarize spoken test question.
> Any tips you can share ?


Hi, 

I wrote down 'power words' as much as possible.. as per me, power words are words that are repeated often, a name or a place, an example told in the lecture. And I tried to use them as much as possible in my answers. 

Basically, pte doesn't want exact answer but relevant answer. relevancy is determined by the words that we reproduce in our answers.. 

cracking pte is pretty scientific and we all can grasp science better than english


----------



## knockthedorr

msgforsunil said:


> All,
> 
> In the *listening section*,
> 1. Is it wise to read while listening in section like
> a. _Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers_,
> b. _Multiple choice, choose single answer_, and
> c. _Highlight correct summary_?
> 2. And also should we considering taking notes for the above section?
> 
> Generally,
> 1. I miss out some words while trying read during listening.
> 2. Difficult to note all the main points.
> 
> Catch 22 situation
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs on this.
> 
> Thank oyu
> Sunil Kumar



My 2 cents - What i have found is that it is better, if we just scream the test before the recording starts and once the recording starts, focus only on listening and then after , we choose the correct answer in the below type questions.
a. _Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers_, 
b. _Multiple choice, choose single answer_, and 
c. _Highlight correct summary_?

and it worked for me well in all the sample practice questions.

However, i write the key points or words for summarize spoken text questions and finding it difficult than any other questions in listening part .


----------



## knockthedorr

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote down 'power words' as much as possible.. as per me, power words are words that are repeated often, a name or a place, an example told in the lecture. And I tried to use them as much as possible in my answers.
> 
> Basically, pte doesn't want exact answer but relevant answer. relevancy is determined by the words that we reproduce in our answers..
> 
> cracking pte is pretty scientific and we all can grasp science better than english




Hi,

Thank you for advice.

I find re tell lecture difficult than any other part in the exam.


----------



## knockthedorr

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Atlast I nailed it. Wrote IELTS 3 times but writing always pulled me back with 6.5 bands. Thanks to my friends who infrmd me of PTE exam and i wrote it yesterday and nailed it . For immigration u require 65 out of 90 in each section. I scored overall 79 ( L-83, S-84, R-72, W-90).
> 
> A BIG RELIEF



Congrats...

Can you share your essay topics?
Did you get 2 essays and one summarize text or was it vice-verse ?


----------



## Manjyot

knockthedorr said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Can you share your essay topics?
> Did you get 2 essays and one summarize text or was it vice-verse ?


Hello,

My topics were 

1.'In future illiterate will not be those who cant read, but those who do not learn' - By some writer.

Discuss what do you understand by this statement and state your reason.

2.Human behaviors can be changed by laws. However few do not agree with it. 
State your reasons and discuss.


----------



## msgforsunil

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Atlast I nailed it. Wrote IELTS 3 times but writing always pulled me back with 6.5 bands. Thanks to my friends who infrmd me of PTE exam and i wrote it yesterday and nailed it . For immigration u require 65 out of 90 in each section. I scored overall 79 ( L-83, S-84, R-72, W-90).
> 
> A BIG RELIEF


Congratulations. May I know how is the score 79 arrived at? It has to be 82.25, if its average.

Have you got 20 points?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Manjyot

msgforsunil said:


> Congratulations. May I know how is the score 79 arrived at? It has to be 82.25, if its average.
> 
> Have you got 20 points?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar



Not sure if it is average or other factors are also considered. I got 10 points, coz to claim 20 points you should score 79 in each section, but in reading i scored 72. So missed it.


----------



## msgforsunil

Manjyot said:


> Not sure if it is average or other factors are also considered. I got 10 points, coz to claim 20 points you should score 79 in each section, but in reading i scored 72. So missed it.


Thanks Manjyot for your quick response. Sorry to hear that you missed additional points because of the score in reading was marginally less by 7 marks.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

msgforsunil said:


> 2 recommendations
> 
> 1. Listen to samples that comes with McMillan and PTE recommended books.
> 2. Consider recording and replaying you voice.


Thanks msgforsunil for the suggestion! Will definitely do that


----------



## Janardhan.G

need help on "Summarize Spoken Test".

can we write more than one sentence, "summarize written text"?

for summarize spoken test, word limit is 50-70, so, i think we can write more than one sentence, am i right guys?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi all expats,

Finally I did it, I have cleared the PTE exam. After giving 4 times real exam , now i have won the fight with this "ENGLISH test".

L/R/W/S: 73/76/81/67

Some tips for speaking...Speak fluently with your natural voice and only take pauses during fullstop and commas. Dont bother about pronunciation and fluency and intonation. They do not matter much. The only thing matter is your own voice which has the confidence. 

All d best for all who are about to give this exam.

Regards
Richa


----------



## atmahesh

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all expats,
> 
> Finally I did it, I have cleared the PTE exam. After giving 4 times real exam , now i have won the fight with this "ENGLISH test".
> 
> L/R/W/S: 73/76/81/67
> 
> Some tips for speaking...Speak fluently with your natural voice and only take pauses during fullstop and commas. Dont bother about pronunciation and fluency and intonation. They do not matter much. The only thing matter is your own voice which has the confidence.
> 
> All d best for all who are about to give this exam.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Congrats. Finally nailed it. Happy for you.


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats Richa!!! Hope you get the PR soon 



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all expats,
> 
> Finally I did it, I have cleared the PTE exam. After giving 4 times real exam , now i have won the fight with this "ENGLISH test".
> 
> L/R/W/S: 73/76/81/67
> 
> Some tips for speaking...Speak fluently with your natural voice and only take pauses during fullstop and commas. Dont bother about pronunciation and fluency and intonation. They do not matter much. The only thing matter is your own voice which has the confidence.
> 
> All d best for all who are about to give this exam.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> need help on "Summarize Spoken Test".
> 
> can we write more than one sentence, "summarize written text"?
> 
> for summarize spoken test, word limit is 50-70, so, i think we can write more than one sentence, am i right guys?


Pasting an extract from teachers guide below. Essentially, it has to be ONE sentence.

_The Summarize Written Text test item requires test takers to accurately summarize a reading of up to 300 words in one sentence, using correct form, grammar and vocabulary._

Pasting the below from Tutorial.pdf.

_You have 10 minutes to write your summary. Make sure to include the main points of the reading passage in a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.
_

Note, both the PDF's are in ptesite


----------



## Janardhan.G

msgforsunil said:


> Pasting an extract from teachers guide below. Essentially, it has to be ONE sentence.
> 
> _The Summarize Written Text test item requires test takers to accurately summarize a reading of up to 300 words in one sentence, using correct form, grammar and vocabulary._
> 
> Pasting the below from Tutorial.pdf.
> 
> _You have 10 minutes to write your summary. Make sure to include the main points of the reading passage in a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.
> _
> 
> Note, both the PDF's are in ptesite


for "summarize written text", its clearly mentioned as "one" sentence in official guide too. i was concerning about "summarize spoken text".


----------



## andrew64

*Timing*

Friends who have actual exam before , in the macmillan builder they have stated it will take 32 and 41 minutes to complete the entire Reading part . In the real exam for reading do they allocate separate timing for each sections of reading part . I am afraid if we know only finish timing for whole reading section , we may spend more time for initial part and end up no time for remaining part . Seniors pls help .


----------



## Janardhan.G

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all expats,
> 
> Finally I did it, I have cleared the PTE exam. After giving 4 times real exam , now i have won the fight with this "ENGLISH test".
> 
> L/R/W/S: 73/76/81/67
> 
> Some tips for speaking...Speak fluently with your natural voice and only take pauses during fullstop and commas. Dont bother about pronunciation and fluency and intonation. They do not matter much. The only thing matter is your own voice which has the confidence.
> 
> All d best for all who are about to give this exam.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Congrats Richa!!


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> for "summarize written text", its clearly mentioned as "one" sentence in official guide too. i was concerning about "summarize spoken text".


"summarize spoken text" must be in multiple sentences, since it has to be 50-70 word summary. And you may refer to the sample answers in Official Guide too.


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> "summarize spoken text" must be in multiple sentences, since it has to be 50-70 word summary. And you may refer to the sample answers in Official Guide too.


The intent of me quoting the references is to justify the statements.


----------



## Janardhan.G

msgforsunil said:


> "summarize spoken text" must be in multiple sentences, since it has to be 50-70 word summary. And you may refer to the sample answers in Official Guide too.


thanks..some how, i forgot to check sample answer. thanks for the hint.


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi Expats,

A clarification for those you have given PTE and got their results.

How do we get the Score card copy. I just saw my score online. later got an email that they have sent my score card to DIBP, as specified in the application.
I am not getting an option to download from online. I am not sure then how can we have an option to keep a copy.? Please Let me know if you have any info on the same.
Also, how DIBP has any use to our score card if we have not even applied for visa yet.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## Librarian

*Congrats....*



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all expats,
> 
> Finally I did it, I have cleared the PTE exam. After giving 4 times real exam , now i have won the fight with this "ENGLISH test".
> 
> L/R/W/S: 73/76/81/67
> 
> Some tips for speaking...Speak fluently with your natural voice and only take pauses during fullstop and commas. Dont bother about pronunciation and fluency and intonation. They do not matter much. The only thing matter is your own voice which has the confidence.
> 
> All d best for all who are about to give this exam.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Richa ji,

Congratulations on your success
I am a housewife living in Delhi,i have given ielts 6 times & pte 5 times but always short in speaking.because no english speaking environment around me.since 2013 i am trying.
I don,t know how to get score in speaking(oral fluency and pronunciation). Richa ji please help... I have taken coaching as well but no luck ,i am very very depressed.if anybody have any tips please please please help....


----------



## mate

As there is not enough prep material for PTE, I am wondering if I can use some of IELTS material which will be beneficial for PTE exam. People who have given both the exams, can you please advise?Thanks.


----------



## msgforsunil

Librarian said:


> Richa ji,
> 
> Congratulations on your success
> I am a housewife living in Delhi,i have given ielts 6 times & pte 5 times but always short in speaking.because no english speaking environment around me.since 2013 i am trying.
> I don,t know how to get score in speaking(oral fluency and pronunciation). Richa ji please help... I have taken coaching as well but no luck ,i am very very depressed.if anybody have any tips please please please help....


I am not sure much about your background. However, it is optional for one to take PTE exam in the following conditions(AND)
1. If one is not the main applicant
2. If not the main applicant and is not interested to claim points.
3. If one is either graduate or a diploma holder and willing to produce a letter from school and college that medium of study was in English.


----------



## endlessmoor

sorry the thread is not working, let me find the right post

this is the correct one

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/573034-pte-academic-81.html#post6057402


and most of all

have faith in God above.


----------



## endlessmoor

and what sunil sahab said, is very true.


----------



## Manjyot

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> A clarification for those you have given PTE and got their results.
> 
> How do we get the Score card copy. I just saw my score online. later got an email that they have sent my score card to DIBP, as specified in the application.
> I am not getting an option to download from online. I am not sure then how can we have an option to keep a copy.? Please Let me know if you have any info on the same.
> Also, how DIBP has any use to our score card if we have not even applied for visa yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


Hi Manpreet,

You need to go to pearson's website and login. Same page from where you have booked your exam. In the home page you will see your exam and next to it you will have your score. You will need to click on it and pdf documnt will be downloaded onto your desktop.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## Manjyot

mate said:


> As there is not enough prep material for PTE, I am wondering if I can use some of IELTS material which will be beneficial for PTE exam. People who have given both the exams, can you please advise?Thanks.


Hello buddy,

I agree with you that there is no enough material online. Probably what you guys can do is go to Indiabix.com there you can practice reading comprehension and rearrange paragraphs for Reading section. For writing ielts task 2 material will do.

Also those who are trying to work on their writing please go to youtube channel Ielts Ryan. I followed it and is very useful.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## Manjyot

Janardhan.G said:


> need help on "Summarize Spoken Test".
> 
> can we write more than one sentence, "summarize written text"?
> 
> for summarize spoken test, word limit is 50-70, so, i think we can write more than one sentence, am i right guys?


Hi Janardhan,

Yes, for summarize spoken test you can write multiple sentences but in writing section you will have to give conclusion in one sentence.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## mate

John Page said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who require PTE material for preperation, please send me a private mesaage.
> 
> Regards,
> John


The site is not allowing to send private message to you. Maybe because you need to have alleast 5 posts.


----------



## mate

Manjyot said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> I agree with you that there is no enough material online. Probably what you guys can do is go to Indiabix.com there you can practice reading comprehension and rearrange paragraphs for Reading section. For writing ielts task 2 material will do.
> 
> Also those who are trying to work on their writing please go to youtube channel Ielts Ryan. I followed it and is very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot


Thanks a lot Manjyot


----------



## malik.umair56

John Page said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I have sent you a mesage. Please reply


John i just sent you PM.


----------



## Librarian

msgforsunil said:


> I am not sure much about your background. However, it is optional for one to take PTE exam in the following conditions(AND)
> 1. If one is not the main applicant
> 2. If not the main applicant and is not interested to claim points.
> 3. If one is either graduate or a diploma holder and willing to produce a letter from school and college that medium of study was in English.


Thanks for reply..
But i am primary applicant and primary applicant must have 65 each or 7 band each to claim 10 points.As i am short of 10 points and my visa sub class 190.


----------



## Librarian

John Page said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who require PTE material for preperation, please send me a private mesaage.
> 
> Regards,
> John


Hi John,

How to send a private message.


----------



## Librarian

endlessmoor said:


> sorry the thread is not working, let me find the right post
> 
> this is the correct one
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/573034-pte-academic-81.html#post6057402
> 
> 
> and most of all
> 
> have faith in God above.


endlessmoor,
Many many thanks for your kind suggestion & tips ,i will try to follow yours tips to improve my speaking.i have booked my test on 3 April .i am living in West Delhi.


----------



## msgforsunil

Librarian said:


> Thanks for reply..
> But i am primary applicant and primary applicant must have 65 each or 7 band each to claim 10 points.As i am short of 10 points and my visa sub class 190.


Please highlight your areas of improvement, so that people can help in those specific areas. Pasting the item types below.

Speaking: Read aloud
Speaking: Repeat sentence
Speaking: Describe image
Speaking: Re-tell lecture
Speaking: Answer short question

Writing: Summarize written text
Writing: Write essay

Multiple-choice, choose single answer
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
Re-order paragraphs
Reading: Fill in the blanks
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks

Summarize spoken text
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
Fill in the blanks
Highlight correct summary
Multiple choice, choose single answer
Select missing word
Highlight incorrect words
Write from dictation


----------



## ILY

After 2 IELTS and 3 PTE A attempts, I got what I was waiting for. Thanks to you all and Almighty God.

Area A	B	PTE1	PTE2	PTE3
Listening 66	77	68	81	78
Reading 52	62	71	64	70
Speaking 46	57	90	86	84
Writing 66	75	61	68	74
Grammar 67	90	64	70	80
Oral Fluency 29	51	75	78	76
Pronunciation 25	50	88	90	90
Spelling 69	60	76	23	63
Vocabulary 79	81	72	69	90
Written Discourse 90	75	79	60	90

Thanks. Best of Luck for all others.......


----------



## ubabar85

Hi guys can you please give me offical website of PTE Academic?


----------



## mam123

wolfskin said:


> Guys, strange things happening with me. As said earlier due to technical problem my speaking scored got affected. Later I applied for a rescore and the rescore result is 'no change' which came in my Inbox within 3 hours  whereas I was told it would take 5 days (I was expecting 2 days at least).
> Now today I got mails from '[email protected]' and pteprogramcoordinator stating that the technical investigation is still in progress and they will get back to me.
> 
> Now the question is how come PTA has published my score though the investigation is in progress.
> 
> On asking the same question, '[email protected]' has offered me a PTE - A test free of cost. Yes! you are right free of cost.
> 
> And later I got a mail from 'pearsonvueconfirmation' stating that
> _"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to - epartment of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"_
> 
> First of all I have not requested any thing to be send over to DIBP and why would I do that ?
> 
> I don't know what to say now. The only thing which I can suspect is PTE did a blunder with my score and now trying to cover it up. But what about the mail to DIBP ????


In your case, It seems that they had some technical error in your test which they are accepting and offering you another free complementary attempt. Call them and if so, go ahead... Good Luck!


----------



## ubabar85

mam123 said:


> In your case, It seems that they had some technical error in your test which they are accepting and offering you another free complementary attempt. Call them and if so, go ahead... Good Luck!



Can any one tell me official website of PTE A


----------



## andonk

Hi,

First of all, I want to thank to everyone here who has shared tips on clearing PTE exam.
Finally, after 3 IELTS attempts and 1 PTE exam, I manage to clear the english requirement for Australian PR.

Here are my results (L/R/S/W):

IELTS 1 (General): 8.5 / 9 / 7 / 6
IELTS 2 (Academic): 8.5 / 9 / 6.5 / 7
IELTS 3 (General): 9 / 8 / 5 / 6.5 --> (Not my day in speaking  )
PTE Practice Test A : 69 / 66 / 58 / 66
PTE Practice Test B : 79 / 67 / 59 / 78
PTE: 77 / 72 / 70 / 77

I used those exam prep resources shared in the previous post for the preparation.
Besides that, I engaged a private tutor on verbling.com (PM me if you want to know which teacher that I engaged).
For others, all the best and keep trying till you nail it


----------



## mandy2137

andonk said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I want to thank to everyone here who has shared tips on clearing PTE exam.
> Finally, after 3 IELTS attempts and 1 PTE exam, I manage to clear the english requirement for Australian PR.
> 
> Here are my results (L/R/S/W):
> 
> IELTS 1 (General): 8.5 / 9 / 7 / 6
> IELTS 2 (Academic): 8.5 / 9 / 6.5 / 7
> IELTS 3 (General): 9 / 8 / 5 / 6.5 --> (Not my day in speaking  )
> PTE Practice Test A : 69 / 66 / 58 / 66
> PTE Practice Test B : 79 / 67 / 59 / 78
> PTE: 77 / 72 / 70 / 77
> 
> I used those exam prep resources shared in the previous post for the preparation.
> Besides that, I engaged a private tutor on verbling.com (PM me if you want to know which teacher that I engaged).
> For others, all the best and keep trying till you nail it


Congrats budd, awesome score...


----------



## mam123

ILY said:


> After 2 IELTS and 3 PTE A attempts, I got what I was waiting for. Thanks to you all and Almighty God.
> 
> Area A	B	PTE1	PTE2	PTE3
> Listening 66	77	68	81	78
> Reading 52	62	71	64	70
> Speaking 46	57	90	86	84
> Writing 66	75	61	68	74
> Grammar 67	90	64	70	80
> Oral Fluency 29	51	75	78	76
> Pronunciation 25	50	88	90	90
> Spelling 69	60	76	23	63
> Vocabulary 79	81	72	69	90
> Written Discourse 90	75	79	60	90
> 
> Thanks. Best of Luck for all others.......


Great !!! Congratulations...


----------



## TheAussie

Experienced Mumbai people..please suggest better PTE test centres in Mumbai ( with less crowd and hence less disturbance)


----------



## sandeepr

ubabar85 said:


> Can any one tell me official website of PTE A


Pearson Language Tests


----------



## Librarian

*Any tips on speaking*



ketanp89 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am Tryng for Australian immigration. Gave Ielts almost 4 times
> following are my score
> 
> L R S W
> IELTS 1: 7.07.5 6.5 6.0
> IELTS 2: 8.0 8.5 7.5 6.5
> IELTS 3: 7.0 8.5 7.0 6.5
> ILETS 4: 9.0 8.5 7.5 6.5
> 
> Each time i was missing by 0.5 in writing.
> 
> But after donating money to IELTS , finally i was able to get my desired score thanks to PTE A.
> Gave my exam on 10th march and following is the result.
> L R S W
> 89 66 90 72
> 
> 
> Many thanks to all the members of this thread and PTE Academic thread for helping me out to get my target.
> All the best to people who are tryng , dont loose hope and keep tryng you wiil get the desired result


Hi ketan,

Congrats..

WOW!!! How you scored 90 in speaking ,Please give some tips/suggestions.


----------



## ManpreetK

Manjyot said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> You need to go to pearson's website and login. Same page from where you have booked your exam. In the home page you will see your exam and next to it you will have your score. You will need to click on it and pdf documnt will be downloaded onto your desktop.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot


Hi Manjyot,
Thank you so much. I did get that now  

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## msgforsunil

*Learning neutral accent*

Hello All,

Please point to good videos on learning neutral accent quickly?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Is credit card compulsory for booking pte

Can't we use Internet banking or debit card


----------



## mgmg

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Is credit card compulsory for booking pte
> 
> Can't we use Internet banking or debit card


I guess you can try with debit card provided that your card issuing bank allow to transact on-line.


----------



## hi2guru

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Is credit card compulsory for booking pte
> 
> Can't we use Internet banking or debit card


I used my debit card to book the exam.
Initially I got an error saying "payment declined", then I learnt that the debit card should be able to do international transactions(bcoz u ll be paying the fees in USD). I called to my bank and asked them to activate the same and it worked like a charm.
As far as I know, Internet banking is not allowed.


----------



## hi2guru

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please point to good videos on learning neutral accent quickly?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


You shall check any decent English TV news channels. many are available in youtube also. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hi2guru

Congrats ILY. Finally achieved what you were expecting. 
Still long way to go. All the best for it.



ILY said:


> After 2 IELTS and 3 PTE A attempts, I got what I was waiting for. Thanks to you all and Almighty God.
> 
> Area A	B	PTE1	PTE2	PTE3
> Listening 66	77	68	81	78
> Reading 52	62	71	64	70
> Speaking 46	57	90	86	84
> Writing 66	75	61	68	74
> Grammar 67	90	64	70	80
> Oral Fluency 29	51	75	78	76
> Pronunciation 25	50	88	90	90
> Spelling 69	60	76	23	63
> Vocabulary 79	81	72	69	90
> Written Discourse 90	75	79	60	90
> 
> Thanks. Best of Luck for all others.......


----------



## mam123

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Is credit card compulsory for booking pte
> 
> Can't we use Internet banking or debit card


We can use debit card. I have copied and pasted their instruction regarding payment method as under:

We accept these payment methods:
•	MasterCard and Visa debit cards
•	MasterCard, Visa, American Express and JCB credit cards
•	Vouchers and promotion codes (you must pay the balance if your voucher does not cover the full test cost)
We do not accept PayPal

Moreover, I have paid by Visa debit card only.


----------



## Librarian

*Tips on speaking..*



msgforsunil said:


> Please highlight your areas of improvement, so that people can help in those specific areas. Pasting the item types below.
> 
> Speaking: Read aloud
> Speaking: Repeat sentence
> Speaking: Describe image
> Speaking: Re-tell lecture
> Speaking: Answer short question
> 
> Writing: Summarize written text
> Writing: Write essay
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
> Re-order paragraphs
> Reading: Fill in the blanks
> Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks
> 
> Summarize spoken text
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
> Fill in the blanks
> Highlight correct summary
> Multiple choice, choose single answer
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation


Hi ,
*
These are my weak areas Kindly give me any tips on following:*
*Speaking: Read aloud
Speaking: Repeat sentence
Speaking: Describe image
Speaking: Re-tell lecture
*
Thanks in advance


----------



## mandy2137

mam123 said:


> We can use debit card. I have copied and pasted their instruction regarding payment method as under:
> 
> We accept these payment methods:
> •	MasterCard and Visa debit cards
> •	MasterCard, Visa, American Express and JCB credit cards
> •	Vouchers and promotion codes (you must pay the balance if your voucher does not cover the full test cost)
> We do not accept PayPal
> 
> Moreover, I have paid by Visa debit card only.


Would they deduct any extra money except fee?


----------



## SoAus

Hi guys,

Some of you, who achieved good scores in Speaking, could you please give your scores in Fluency and Pronunciation?

Thanks for your help


----------



## rkoushik2000

SoAus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Some of you, who achieved good scores in Speaking, could you please give your scores in Fluency and Pronunciation?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I got 90 in speaking 

My Fluency score was 75 and Pronunciation was 81


----------



## andonk

SoAus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Some of you, who achieved good scores in Speaking, could you please give your scores in Fluency and Pronunciation?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I got 70 in speaking with 51 in oral fluency and 76 in pronunciation.


----------



## mandy2137

andonk said:


> I got 70 in speaking with 51 in oral fluency and 76 in pronunciation.


We should speak slow or fast?


----------



## msmiranda

Hi guys, does anyone know how PTE is scored based on the enabling skills? Apparently, i got 62 in speaking but my oral fluency is 66 and pronunciation is 71 so in average it would have been 69. Any input is highly appreciated.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*For those appeared PTE-A from Mumbai.*

From where to take PTE-A in Mumbai. There are two options.
Edwise Consultants Pvt.Ltd. or Pearson Professional Center ??


----------



## sdeepak

Hello Sameer,

This 10% discount is for the PTE A exam or for the pearson practice tests ? can you please confirm..


sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> if anyone wants to get the 10% off in PTE then message me ur mailid id and name. Please dont post ur mail id in open forum.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

Friends, I was struggling with the speaking section of PTE-A test and received merely 47 and 50 respectively in the practice tests A and B.

Following the advise and suggestions from experienced folks in the forum, I practiced a lot on this part for 3 continuous days. I sat for the real exam yesterday and am very delighted to see my score reports, especially in the speaking section where I scored 87

Thanks all for your valuable suggestions and the support 

Kind Regards,
Varun


----------



## mmauk11

Hello my friends,

Just received my result for my 2nd PTE taken on 30th March. 
L 90
R 79
S 88
W 87

Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 74
Spelling 64
Vocabulary 84 
Written Disclosure 83

I couldnt belive my eyes. I am so grateful after 10 times of IELTS, 1 PTE, 7 months, many stressful and sleepless nights and over $S4000. 

I thought I would fail writing as I couldnt write two summarize questions well
and did quite some mistakes in speaking. But OMG, i can't belive it...


----------



## mandy2137

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends, I was struggling with the speaking section of PTE-A test and received merely 47 and 50 respectively in the practice tests A and B.
> 
> Following the advise and suggestions from experienced folks in the forum, I practiced a lot on this part for 3 continuous days. I sat for the real exam yesterday and am very delighted to see my score reports, especially in the speaking section where I scored 87
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable suggestions and the support
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Varun


With which part of you were grappling? Could you please guide with some tips.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Congrats mmauk11.


----------



## mam123

mandy2137 said:


> Would they deduct any extra money except fee?


No, they did not deduct extra money. only 9350 Rs. was deducted from my account.


----------



## Janardhan.G

mmauk11 said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Just received my result for my 2nd PTE taken on 30th March.
> L 90
> R 79
> S 88
> W 87
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 74
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Disclosure 83
> 
> I couldnt belive my eyes. I am so grateful after 10 times of IELTS, 1 PTE, 7 months, many stressful and sleepless nights and over $S4000.
> 
> I thought I would fail writing as I couldnt write two summarize questions well
> and did quite some mistakes in speaking. But OMG, i can't belive it...


congrats.!! 10 times IELTS is real feat...


----------



## mam123

*Congratsss!!!!!*



mmauk11 said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Just received my result for my 2nd PTE taken on 30th March.
> L 90
> R 79
> S 88
> W 87
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 74
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Disclosure 83
> 
> I couldnt belive my eyes. I am so grateful after 10 times of IELTS, 1 PTE, 7 months, many stressful and sleepless nights and over $S4000.
> 
> I thought I would fail writing as I couldnt write two summarize questions well
> and did quite some mistakes in speaking. But OMG, i can't belive it...


Woooooooo.... I am equally delighted to know your score and wonderful achievement. As I can understand all the pains mentioned by you here. You have been very honest in sharing your experiences. Finally you got the well deserving score. A big relief!!!!

Now go party, celebrate your success and do some activities which you might have been putting on pendency. I can understand how sleepless nights you might have passed and how much toughest time you have had during preparing for the English tests, the most importantly, the mental torture.

You are a real example of patience and inspiration to people who are struggling on this part... I can recollect an old story of the King Sikander and an ant, when he had to hide himself in a cave during a war, he got inspired by a trying hard till the achievement ant... 

Hats off to you mate!
Good Luck for the future process!


----------



## rkoushik2000

mmauk11 said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Just received my result for my 2nd PTE taken on 30th March.
> L 90
> R 79
> S 88
> W 87
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 74
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Disclosure 83
> 
> I couldnt belive my eyes. I am so grateful after 10 times of IELTS, 1 PTE, 7 months, many stressful and sleepless nights and over $S4000.
> 
> I thought I would fail writing as I couldnt write two summarize questions well
> and did quite some mistakes in speaking. But OMG, i can't belive it...


Very good score mate.. Congrats and all the best


----------



## tirik.ijrad

I am thinking of buying PTE practice tests which are available in the range of $40-60.
However, I am practicing with MacMillan, official CD and the .iso shared here.
What is your opinion. Should I buy or this is enough?


----------



## Janardhan.G

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am thinking of buying PTE practice tests which are available in the range of $40-60.
> However, I am practicing with MacMillan, official CD and the .iso shared here.
> What is your opinion. Should I buy or this is enough?


i think official CD and .iso are same. and i think it will be sufficient.


----------



## mmauk11

Thank you 


canchi_mohd said:


> Congrats mmauk11.


----------



## mmauk11

Thank you so much...
I have never taken this long and spent this much money and effort for any kinda exam in my life except for IELTS. I hate IELTS and BC to the core. It made me feel hopeless and emotionally drained. 

Thanks to PTE. It would not have been possible without PTE. And to those of you trying PTE, rest assured you will get your required score. Just practise and be patient. 

Cheers





mam123 said:


> Woooooooo.... I am equally delighted to know your score and wonderful achievement. As I can understand all the pains mentioned by you here. You have been very honest in sharing your experiences. Finally you got the well deserving score. A big relief!!!!
> 
> Now go party, celebrate your success and do some activities which you might have been putting on pendency. I can understand how sleepless nights you might have passed and how much toughest time you have had during preparing for the English tests, the most importantly, the mental torture.
> 
> You are a real example of patience and inspiration to people who are struggling on this part... I can recollect an old story of the King Sikander and an ant, when he had to hide himself in a cave during a war, he got inspired by a trying hard till the achievement ant...
> 
> Hats off to you mate!
> Good Luck for the future process!


----------



## mmauk11

For speaking, fluency is the most important factor to score high. It's from my own personal experience. I used to use so much "Arr Arr" before becuase I was so concerned about content in describe image and retell lecture. In my recent test, I didnt worry much about content and paid more attention to fluency. Just say what I can see/ understand/ hear with clear, slow and steady speed. 

Thats how i managed to get 88. 
In both re tell lecture and descibe image, always include an introduction. Not that it is important, but it is the easiest becuase you can read it from the title and can get score for fluency. 

Good Luck Everyone 
Cheers




Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends, I was struggling with the speaking section of PTE-A test and received merely 47 and 50 respectively in the practice tests A and B.
> 
> Following the advise and suggestions from experienced folks in the forum, I practiced a lot on this part for 3 continuous days. I sat for the real exam yesterday and am very delighted to see my score reports, especially in the speaking section where I scored 87
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable suggestions and the support
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Varun


----------



## Janardhan.G

sanj#sanju said:


> Nobody has answered my question kindly reply!!
> Hello guys Kindly post links to prepare for pte academic exam for all sections...ur help is much appereciated!!
> 
> Also after 2 attempts of IELTS i finally registered for PTE A yesterday...will i b getting any book or cd to practice just like wen u book for IELTS OR do i have to buy.if yes, will dey b enough??


just have some patience and read threw all posts in this thread. everything what ever you asked was already mentioned here in this thread.


----------



## mam123

mmauk11 said:


> For speaking, fluency is the most important factor to score high. It's from my own personal experience. I used to use so much "Arr Arr" before becuase I was so concerned about content in describe image and retell lecture. In my recent test, I didnt worry much about content and paid more attention to fluency. Just say what I can see/ understand/ hear with clear, slow and steady speed.
> 
> Thats how i managed to get 88.
> In both re tell lecture and descibe image, always include an introduction. Not that it is important, but it is the easiest becuase you can read it from the title and can get score for fluency.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone
> Cheers


A million dollar suggestion!!!
Though I have not appeared for the test yet, still I have figured this tips (fluency) out the most useful one !!!
Thanks a lot...


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

mmauk11 said:


> For speaking, fluency is the most important factor to score high. It's from my own personal experience. I used to use so much "Arr Arr" before becuase I was so concerned about content in describe image and retell lecture. In my recent test, I didnt worry much about content and paid more attention to fluency. Just say what I can see/ understand/ hear with clear, slow and steady speed.
> 
> Thats how i managed to get 88.
> In both re tell lecture and descibe image, always include an introduction. Not that it is important, but it is the easiest becuase you can read it from the title and can get score for fluency.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone
> Cheers


Couldn't agree more Mmauk, I followed the same strategy and my speaking scores came out brilliant


----------



## nash1980

Hello People,
I was a silent observer of this forum and wasn't even a member, till today. As I wanted to thank everyone in this thread/forum in providing useful information to all AUS aspirants.
As other members in this thread, I too was tired of giving IELTS and wasting money, and I was always 0.5 marks short in writing or speaking. I attempted it 5 (4 BC and 1 IDP) times and got failure always, even revaluation was a disappointment (My LRS scores on average were 9/8.5/8) . Later I tried TOEFL, as that too was supposed to be accepted test for English. Even there, I missed out by 1 marks in English. During this process and delay I crossed over to 34 years, which caused a loss of 5 points overall and made me ineligible for NSW state nomination as well.

I was dejected & frustrated, and thought to pull back my money from the agency and stop wasting money. Until, my agent told me about PTE-A, my initial fear was that this could be same as IELTS (BC/IDP), but reading through this thread gave me confidence. 
I gave my PTE-A end of March2015 and got good score (LSWR:82,84,86,90), submitted EOI with 70 points for 189.
Keeping fingers crossed.

Nash


----------



## Janardhan.G

nash1980 said:


> Hello People,
> I was a silent observer of this forum and wasn't even a member, till today. As I wanted to thank everyone in this thread/forum in providing useful information to all AUS aspirants.
> As other members in this thread, I too was tired of giving IELTS and wasting money, and I was always 0.5 marks short in writing or speaking. I attempted it 5 (4 BC and 1 IDP) times and got failure always, even revaluation was a disappointment (My LRS scores on average were 9/8.5/8) . Later I tried TOEFL, as that too was supposed to be accepted test for English. Even there, I missed out by 1 marks in English. During this process and delay I crossed over to 34 years, which caused a loss of 5 points overall and made me ineligible for NSW state nomination as well.
> 
> I was dejected & frustrated, and thought to pull back my money from the agency and stop wasting money. Until, my agent told me about PTE-A, my initial fear was that this could be same as IELTS (BC/IDP), but reading through this thread gave me confidence.
> I gave my PTE-A end of March2015 and got good score (LSWR:82,84,86,90), submitted EOI with 70 points for 189.
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Nash


Congrats!!


----------



## Sheeb

nash1980 said:


> Hello People,
> I was a silent observer of this forum and wasn't even a member, till today. As I wanted to thank everyone in this thread/forum in providing useful information to all AUS aspirants.
> As other members in this thread, I too was tired of giving IELTS and wasting money, and I was always 0.5 marks short in writing or speaking. I attempted it 5 (4 BC and 1 IDP) times and got failure always, even revaluation was a disappointment (My LRS scores on average were 9/8.5/8) . Later I tried TOEFL, as that too was supposed to be accepted test for English. Even there, I missed out by 1 marks in English. During this process and delay I crossed over to 34 years, which caused a loss of 5 points overall and made me ineligible for NSW state nomination as well.
> 
> I was dejected & frustrated, and thought to pull back my money from the agency and stop wasting money. Until, my agent told me about PTE-A, my initial fear was that this could be same as IELTS (BC/IDP), but reading through this thread gave me confidence.
> I gave my PTE-A end of March2015 and got good score (LSWR:82,84,86,90), submitted EOI with 70 points for 189.
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Nash


Congrats. .. give your tips for speaking and reading


----------



## sameer7106

nash1980 said:


> Hello People,
> I was a silent observer of this forum and wasn't even a member, till today. As I wanted to thank everyone in this thread/forum in providing useful information to all AUS aspirants.
> As other members in this thread, I too was tired of giving IELTS and wasting money, and I was always 0.5 marks short in writing or speaking. I attempted it 5 (4 BC and 1 IDP) times and got failure always, even revaluation was a disappointment (My LRS scores on average were 9/8.5/8) . Later I tried TOEFL, as that too was supposed to be accepted test for English. Even there, I missed out by 1 marks in English. During this process and delay I crossed over to 34 years, which caused a loss of 5 points overall and made me ineligible for NSW state nomination as well.
> 
> I was dejected & frustrated, and thought to pull back my money from the agency and stop wasting money. Until, my agent told me about PTE-A, my initial fear was that this could be same as IELTS (BC/IDP), but reading through this thread gave me confidence.
> I gave my PTE-A end of March2015 and got good score (LSWR:82,84,86,90), submitted EOI with 70 points for 189.
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Nash


congrats bro.......

all the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## nash1980

Sheeb said:


> Congrats. .. give your tips for speaking and reading


Per my view, If you have already given IELTS (many times), then PTE wouldn't be tough. 

Having said, it has a huge time pressure in PTE and you have to be fairly quick in analyzing and figuring out the answers for questions asked. 

While speaking try to be as fluent and normal as possible. Speak whatever you could recollect (notes, remember), be it half the information, just make sure whatever you speak should be clear and properly pronounced. I remember that I had missed out giving complete answer while speaking on more than couple of occassion, but was confident while speaking.
While reading, make sure you do not spend too much time per question. Make use of tips as provided in PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf and practice well. below link provides some helpful exam prep material
www(dot)pearsonlongman(dot)com/examsplace/PTE_Academic/#members


----------



## sanjay776

nash1980 said:


> Hello People,
> I was a silent observer of this forum and wasn't even a member, till today. As I wanted to thank everyone in this thread/forum in providing useful information to all AUS aspirants.
> As other members in this thread, I too was tired of giving IELTS and wasting money, and I was always 0.5 marks short in writing or speaking. I attempted it 5 (4 BC and 1 IDP) times and got failure always, even revaluation was a disappointment (My LRS scores on average were 9/8.5/8) . Later I tried TOEFL, as that too was supposed to be accepted test for English. Even there, I missed out by 1 marks in English. During this process and delay I crossed over to 34 years, which caused a loss of 5 points overall and made me ineligible for NSW state nomination as well.
> 
> I was dejected & frustrated, and thought to pull back my money from the agency and stop wasting money. Until, my agent told me about PTE-A, my initial fear was that this could be same as IELTS (BC/IDP), but reading through this thread gave me confidence.
> I gave my PTE-A end of March2015 and got good score (LSWR:82,84,86,90), submitted EOI with 70 points for 189.
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Nash


Congrats!!!

Could you please help/advice/suggest how to prepare for the PTE exam. I am also into same boat and appeared for IELTs multiple times but everytime was short of 0.5.

Is going for coaching class for PTE is a good idea?


----------



## Sheeb

nash1980 said:


> Per my view, If you have already given IELTS (many times), then PTE wouldn't be tough.
> 
> Having said, it has a huge time pressure in PTE and you have to be fairly quick in analyzing and figuring out the answers for questions asked.
> 
> While speaking try to be as fluent and normal as possible. Speak whatever you could recollect (notes, remember), be it half the information, just make sure whatever you speak should be clear and properly pronounced. I remember that I had missed out giving complete answer while speaking on more than couple of occassion, but was confident while speaking.
> While reading, make sure you do not spend too much time per question. Make use of tips as provided in PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf and practice well. below link provides some helpful exam prep material
> www(dot)pearsonlongman(dot)com/examsplace/PTE_Academic/#members


Thanks a lot for your tips. So the key to success is confidence in tone and time management apart from practice. Thanks a lot. I shall check out the links

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> congrats bro.......
> 
> all the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sameer

What happened to your wife's result?

Got it? 

Sheeba


----------



## Mkanth

Thank you, that is really very helpful !


----------



## nash1980

sanjay776 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Could you please help/advice/suggest how to prepare for the PTE exam. I am also into same boat and appeared for IELTs multiple times but everytime was short of 0.5.
> 
> Is going for coaching class for PTE is a good idea?


Not sure about Coaching. If you missed out by 0.5 marks in IELTS, then I guess you were good enough and practice may work out for you. But then its completely on your confidence level.

Nash


----------



## sanj#sanju

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> search for pages probbly from 45 to 55 and u will get the dropbox link which i posted there. Sine my lappy is not working and i got a new one i cant shae the lin gain as of now.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Sameer


thanks sameer!!
i found it and have downloaded it..its quite handy!!
just tell me is there anyway to get scores for my tests as well just to see what i am capable of??
i know i can buy practice test online..but is dere anyother way??
also how can i "LIKE" your previous comment....


----------



## SoAus

Thanks all of you guys for sharing your long and difficult experiences with Ielts and Pte, it helps a lot to keep hopes!
Many thanks really!!


----------



## edubbulhoes

*Amazing tips*

Thanks a lot buddy! Amazing tips I've provided!
Congrats for the great scores!

All the best.



nash1980 said:


> Per my view, If you have already given IELTS (many times), then PTE wouldn't be tough.
> 
> Having said, it has a huge time pressure in PTE and you have to be fairly quick in analyzing and figuring out the answers for questions asked.
> 
> While speaking try to be as fluent and normal as possible. Speak whatever you could recollect (notes, remember), be it half the information, just make sure whatever you speak should be clear and properly pronounced. I remember that I had missed out giving complete answer while speaking on more than couple of occassion, but was confident while speaking.
> While reading, make sure you do not spend too much time per question. Make use of tips as provided in PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf and practice well. below link provides some helpful exam prep material
> www(dot)pearsonlongman(dot)com/examsplace/PTE_Academic/#members


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

For people struggling with speaking (trust me I also was in a same position as your's and scored merely 47 and 50 in the practice tests, however 87 in the real exam), I'd like to share with you a few things I took care of before sitting for my exam (most of them were suggested to me by the folks who scored excellent in their exams and I'm very thankful to all of them

For the speaking section, I suggest that you focus more on fluency and continuity than the content (pause only at the punctuations). Define graphs and retell lectures can be extremely troublesome and one needs to practice them with a defined strategy before sitting for the exam. For these 2 items, focus more on what and how fluently you are going to speak in the next 40 seconds and lesser on the content. For retell lecture, focus a lot on the audio clipping and note down "only very important points like 'names', 'years' etc" and not just everything". Once the recording for your answer starts, just focus on speaking as clear and fluent as possible, maybe you can start with something like "the speaker talks about the impact of globalization over the world's economy ...... and so on". This will help utilize the first 10-12 seconds of your speech and also ensure that the scoring engine recognizes the confidence in your voice and also the fluency. Again, do not waste much time understanding the figures and graphs, rather think more about what (whatever you think you can speak with ease) you are going to speak in the next 40 seconds, explaining just a the highest and lowest figures in the graphs will do (I did the same).

Good luck to all who are going to sit for the exam in the coming few days/weeks!

Cheers


----------



## mmauk11

For those who need help with writing essays, 
I have compiled all PTE essays questions about 25 of them. And also, reseach some information/essays online relating these topics and collected them in word formats. You can read them so that you get some ideas what to write instead of cracking your head within 20 minutes to come out with some proper ideas. 

I have also collected some useful phrases, linking words from both online and from a class that I took at British council. 

If you want them, PM me here. Let me repeat, please* PM me *with your email address. Please do not write your email address here on the thread as the administrator might close the whole thread becuase it violates the forum rules. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sheeb

mmauk11 said:


> For those who need help with writing essays,
> I have compiled all PTE essays questions about 25 of them. And also, reseach some information/essays online relating these topics and collected them in word formats. You can read them so that you get some ideas what to write instead of cracking your head within 20 minutes to come out with some proper ideas.
> 
> I have also collected some useful phrases, linking words from both online and from a class that I took at British council.
> 
> If you want them, PM me here. Let me repeat, please PM me with your email address. Please do not write your email address here on the thread as the administrator might close the whole thread becuase it violates the forum rules.
> 
> Cheers.


So kind of you


----------



## Sheeb

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> For people struggling with speaking (trust me I also was in a same position as your's and scored merely 47 and 50 in the practice tests, however 87 in the real exam), I'd like to share with you a few things I took care of before sitting for my exam (most of them were suggested to me by the folks who scored excellent in their exams and I'm very thankful to all of them
> 
> For the speaking section, I suggest that you focus more on fluency and continuity than the content (pause only at the punctuations). Define graphs and retell lectures can be extremely troublesome and one needs to practice them with a defined strategy before sitting for the exam. For these 2 items, focus more on what and how fluently you are going to speak in the next 40 seconds and lesser on the content. For retell lecture, focus a lot on the audio clipping and note down "only very important points like 'names', 'years' etc" and not just everything". Once the recording for your answer starts, just focus on speaking as clear and fluent as possible, maybe you can start with something like "the speaker talks about the impact of globalization over the world's economy ...... and so on". This will help utilize the first 10-12 seconds of your speech and also ensure that the scoring engine recognizes the confidence in your voice and also the fluency. Again, do not waste much time understanding the figures and graphs, rather think more about what (whatever you think you can speak with ease) you are going to speak in the next 40 seconds, explaining just a the highest and lowest figures in the graphs will do (I did the same).
> 
> Good luck to all who are going to sit for the exam in the coming few days/weeks!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation. 
Very useful.


----------



## mam123

nash1980 said:


> Hello People,
> I was a silent observer of this forum and wasn't even a member, till today. As I wanted to thank everyone in this thread/forum in providing useful information to all AUS aspirants.
> As other members in this thread, I too was tired of giving IELTS and wasting money, and I was always 0.5 marks short in writing or speaking. I attempted it 5 (4 BC and 1 IDP) times and got failure always, even revaluation was a disappointment (My LRS scores on average were 9/8.5/8) . Later I tried TOEFL, as that too was supposed to be accepted test for English. Even there, I missed out by 1 marks in English. During this process and delay I crossed over to 34 years, which caused a loss of 5 points overall and made me ineligible for NSW state nomination as well.
> 
> I was dejected & frustrated, and thought to pull back my money from the agency and stop wasting money. Until, my agent told me about PTE-A, my initial fear was that this could be same as IELTS (BC/IDP), but reading through this thread gave me confidence.
> I gave my PTE-A end of March2015 and got good score (LSWR:82,84,86,90), submitted EOI with 70 points for 189.
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Nash


I am speechless to know your story also... you might have been a silent observer  but same like "mmauk11"
You got really awesome score... 
I toh just wish everyone gets desired and deserving score here ray:

Good Luck!


----------



## Mkanth

Buddy, you buy a book "PTE academic" McMillan. It is very useful.


----------



## mam123

Hey All

I have heard that someone completed his test very fast. He/she spoke for only 25 seconds in Describe Image and Retell lecture and clicked on "next" button. Got 89 score. Is it a good idea, As maintaining fluency for 25 seconds is better than 40 anyhow???

Has anybody experienced the same and got good score? Pls share.

Thanks
Mamta


----------



## Sheeb

mam123 said:


> Hey All
> 
> I have heard that someone completed his test very fast. He/she spoke for only 25 seconds in Describe Image and Retell lecture and clicked on "next" button. Got 89 score. Is it a good idea, As maintaining fluency for 25 seconds is better than 40 anyhow???
> 
> Has anybody experienced the same and got good score? Pls share.
> 
> Thanks
> Mamta


Even 40 secs is insufficient to explain the image and retell lecture...I wonder how it is possible to tell in 25 secs.


----------



## mam123

Sheeb said:


> Even 40 secs is insufficient to explain the image and retell lecture...I wonder how it is possible to tell in 25 secs.


Yeah insufficient. I suppose one requires atleast 2 mints to explain the sufficient content for the kinda graphs they give in the test. But infact, it is only 40 seconds. Because speech fluency and clarity is more imp than content. The above information I got about 25 seconds is true.


----------



## mandy2137

mam123 said:


> Yeah insufficient. I suppose one requires atleast 2 mints to explain the sufficient content for the kinda graphs they give in the test. But infact, it is only 40 seconds. Because speech fluency and clarity is more imp than content. The above information I got about 25 seconds is true.


"rkoushik2000" the person who accomplished his test with in short time, and he spoke 25 sec for retell and image. Amazing


----------



## mmauk11

Hello Firends, 

I have sent the essays and writings tips to those who messged me. Wishing you guys good luck with your tests. 

Spread the positive vibes and help each other. I helped some of my freinds with tips and materials even before my test on 30th March. And I think its a part of the reason why I managed to get my required score. Good Karma!

Cheers


----------



## indossie

Hello guys, I took my PTA exam yesterday & got my scores within 24 hours and its pretty quick. My overall score is 72:

Communicative Skills:
L-70
R-80
S-66
W-83

Enabling Skills:
Grammar-80
Oral Fluency-72
Pronunciation-59
Spelling-75
Vocabulary-65
Written discourse-90

I am wondering if I qualify to claim 10 points based on these scores, as I'm worried that my pronunciation score is 59. Please let me know if this is a cause of concern..

Thanks


----------



## adgomezl

*Finally!*

Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!

My results:

1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90

After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.

I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.

Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the *initials* of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.

An example of what I did, if the sentence is:

"Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"

I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"

Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## mandy2137

indossie said:


> Hello guys, I took my PTA exam yesterday & got my scores within 24 hours and its pretty quick. My overall score is 72:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L-70
> R-80
> S-66
> W-83
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar-80
> Oral Fluency-72
> Pronunciation-59
> Spelling-75
> Vocabulary-65
> Written discourse-90
> 
> I am wondering if I qualify to claim 10 points based on these scores, as I'm worried that my pronunciation score is 59. Please let me know if this is a cause of concern..
> 
> Thanks


congrats mate for glorious score in PTE. Yes you are qualified for 10 points. No worries with pronunciation score.


----------



## ckwise

Hi, 

I can't seem to able to PM you. It says, "permission decided". Is it possible for your to PM me instead with the essay tips? 

Thx.


----------



## mandy2137

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the *initials* of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


An exceptional invention mate 

A well deserved score ....some tips for retell and image ?


----------



## adgomezl

mandy2137 said:


> An exceptional invention mate
> 
> A well deserved score ....some tips for retell and image ?


Honestly, I just tried to speak as much as I could in the 40 seconds

In describe image I tried to use different expressions but mainly I just read what it was in the image, I was pretty explicit reading what it was there, I didn't mind paraphrasing the title of a graph for example, I just read it exactly as it was.

For retell lecture in fact I was impressed because I lost important information from at least two recordings, so I guess the most important thing is to mention some keywords but then try to speak as much as you can and that's it.


----------



## mandy2137

adgomezl said:


> Honestly, I just tried to speak as much as I could in the 40 seconds
> 
> In describe image I tried to use different expressions but mainly I just read what it was in the image, I was pretty explicit reading what it was there, I didn't mind paraphrasing the title of a graph for example, I just read it exactly as it was.
> 
> For retell lecture in fact I was impressed because I lost important information from at least two recordings, so I guess the most important thing is to mention some keywords but then try to speak as much as you can and that's it.


Thanks, I will surely try your techniques to get good score in my attempt. 

thanks


----------



## indossie

mandy2137 said:


> congrats mate for glorious score in PTE. Yes you are qualified for 10 points. No worries with pronunciation score.


Thanks a lot mate. I failed to get the required score in IELTS twice, but so glad that I could make it in my attempt at PTE. Cheers!!


----------



## mam123

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the *initials* of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


First of all let me congratulate you for your victory and thank for sharing your valuable experience.
You will listen to so many words throughout the section. So remembering all the words by initial does not seem to be feasible for all except you. I suppose, if someone follows this strategy but still face memory problem, as I pointed out, he/she can write SMS language  and see if it helps..


----------



## Jeeten#80

*PTE vs IELTS!*

In IELTS, you speak face-to-face with the Examiner, which for some candidates is more comforting, while for others their nerves get to them.

In PTE Academic you speak into a microphone and the computer captures the audio. Again, this might be more relaxing for some people or more unsettling.

(NOTE: your IETLS speaking is evaluated by an Examiner as soon as you finish your exam, while your PTE speaking is evaluated by a computer program.)

Its just a matter of preference!!!

Cheers...


----------



## adgomezl

mam123 said:


> First of all let me congratulate you for your victory and thank for sharing your valuable experience.
> You will listen to so many words throughout the section. So remembering all the words by initial does not seem to be feasible for all except you. I suppose, if someone follows this strategy but still face memory problem, as I pointed out, he/she can write SMS language  and see how if it helps..


Hi, this is only for repeat sentence and write from dictation where you only listen to 8 - 12 words each time. What do you mean by saying so many words throughout the section?


----------



## mam123

adgomezl said:


> Hi, this is only for repeat sentence and write from dictation where you only listen to 8 - 12 words each time. What do you mean by saying so many words throughout the section?


I have referred to these 2 sections only; repeat sentence, in particular. What I feel is that you listen to 8-12 words in each repeat sentence (10-12 nos) that too quite fast. So memorising by initials may not be workable for this much stuff. Rest depends upon individuals..


----------



## mmauk11

Coming from my experience, many people who have to take IELTS again and again and again because they can't get the required score in either speaking or listening. When speaking is 7 or 8, writing will be something lower. And vice versa. 

To me, the english level of most people should not be much differnt in all four skills. But its ridiculous that a person can be so good in listening and reading like scoring 8, 8.5 to 9 and then can't achive something similar for the other two skills. If you refer to PTE scores, most of the time they are almost within the same level. 

So my point is, everybody has bad days, so do IELTS examiners. If they have bad day, (very likely always; imagine yourself sitting at table listening to every Tom, Dick and Jerry spouting childhood stories all day long), would you still be enjoying your day), then your scores are more likely to be not in your favour. 

So at least, PTE is so much better, objectively testing your skills and reflect your actual level. And you do not have to doll up yourself and suck up to examiners expecting she might like your fake smile and give you extra band. And that never happened in history. 

Good luck people 






Jeeten#80 said:


> In IELTS, you speak face-to-face with the Examiner, which for some candidates is more comforting, while for others their nerves get to them.
> 
> In PTE Academic you speak into a microphone and the computer captures the audio. Again, this might be more relaxing for some people or more unsettling.
> 
> (NOTE: your IETLS speaking is evaluated by an Examiner as soon as you finish your exam, while your PTE speaking is evaluated by a computer program.)
> 
> Its just a matter of preference!!!
> 
> Cheers...


----------



## Sheeb

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the initials of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Thanks a lot. Let me try


----------



## NMCHD

Posting to subscribe


----------



## mam123

mmauk11 said:


> Coming from my experience, many people who have to take IELTS again and again and again because they can't get the required score in either speaking or listening. When speaking is 7 or 8, writing will be something lower. And vice versa.
> 
> To me, the english level of most people should not be much differnt in all four skills. But its ridiculous that a person can be so good in listening and reading like scoring 8, 8.5 to 9 and then can't achive something similar for the other two skills. If you refer to PTE scores, most of the time they are almost within the same level.
> 
> So my point is, everybody has bad days, so do IELTS examiners. If they have bad day, (very likely always; imagine yourself sitting at table listening to every Tom, Dick and Jerry spouting childhood stories all day long), would you still be enjoying your day), then your scores are more likely to be not in your favour.
> 
> So at least, PTE is so much better, objectively testing your skills and reflect your actual level. And you do not have to doll up yourself and suck up to examiners expecting she might like your fake smile and give you extra band. And that never happened in history.
> 
> Good luck people


LOL..Really.. I still remember the lessons my IELTS mentor tought me about fake smile, body language, hands gestures, expressions, responding interestingly, eye contact and greeting gently to impress speaking examiner! All in vain... duh... Seems they do not consider any such things...


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

Please let me know if there is any promo code for booking the PTE exam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ckwise

Thank you for all the great tips! I'm taking a 2 week vacation to prepare for the PTE-A exam on the 20th of April. I'm targetting 79+ in each module.

Let the fun begin


----------



## Sheeb

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Please let me know if there is any promo code for booking the PTE exam. Thanks in advance.


I guess you can PM Sameer. He says that he had a promo code. Try. ..


----------



## Sheeb

ckwise said:


> Thank you for all the great tips! I'm taking a 2 week vacation to prepare for the PTE-A exam on the 20th of April. Keeping my fingers crossed! I'm targetting 79+ in each module.


All the best. My test on April 9th


----------



## ckwise

Sheeb said:


> All the best. My test on April 9th


Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ckwise

Guys,

I tried to send a PM, but nothing happens.

Any advice?


----------



## Sheeb

ckwise said:


> Guys,
> 
> I tried to send a PM, but nothing happens.
> 
> Any advice?


He will reply when he sees the message


----------



## kishoreshet

I failed PTE exam with bad score in writing, how can i improve on my writing...Please advice...


----------



## kishoreshet

mmauk11 said:


> For those who need help with writing essays,
> I have compiled all PTE essays questions about 25 of them. And also, reseach some information/essays online relating these topics and collected them in word formats. You can read them so that you get some ideas what to write instead of cracking your head within 20 minutes to come out with some proper ideas.
> 
> I have also collected some useful phrases, linking words from both online and from a class that I took at British council.
> 
> If you want them, PM me here. Let me repeat, please* PM me *with your email address. Please do not write your email address here on the thread as the administrator might close the whole thread becuase it violates the forum rules.
> 
> Cheers.


Please help in sharing the same with me...i need it badly...


----------



## tirik.ijrad

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the initials of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Yes...thank you mate.
I am highly successful to write down the dictation. 
Excellent!!!
Request you to give tips for summarizing written text and spoken text if you have derived. If you give us such tips for all the sections, we will be highly obliged.
Thanks again.


----------



## Sana_aij

Thanks a lot. I am a new member here. How do I PM?


----------



## aarif

Sana_aij said:


> Thanks a lot. I am a new member here. How do I PM?


Hi

I think you need to write atleast 5 post then only you ll be able to send PM.


----------



## Sana_aij

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the *initials* of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Hi, 
Congrats! and thanks, I was struggling a lot in this section. This tip looks awesome.


----------



## Sana_aij

aarif said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you need to write atleast 5 post then only you ll be able to send PM.


Ok, thanks for the information.


----------



## Sana_aij

kishoreshet said:


> Please help in sharing the same with me...i need it badly...


Please share with me as well.


----------



## Sana_aij

ckwise said:


> Thank you for all the great tips! I'm taking a 2 week vacation to prepare for the PTE-A exam on the 20th of April. I'm targetting 79+ in each module.
> 
> Let the fun begin




Great and all the best!


----------



## mmauk11

Hello friends ,

There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there. 

If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it. 


For PTE essays questions;
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format, 
The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays

For speaking, from my personal experinece;
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)

Good Luck


----------



## kishoreshet

mmauk11 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there.
> 
> If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it.
> 
> 
> For PTE essays questions;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format,
> The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
> 
> For speaking, from my personal experinece;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)
> 
> Good Luck


Very Much Appreciated....Thanks


----------



## JK684

mmauk11 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there.
> 
> If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it.
> 
> 
> For PTE essays questions;
> 
> 
> For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format,
> 
> 
> For speaking, from my personal experinece;
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks a lot man. I am taking the exam on this Saturday (4th April) , I hope i can get 65 in each section so that I will get 10 points in the point calculator.


----------



## Janardhan

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the initials of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Congrats and thanks for the tips


----------



## ckwise

mmauk11 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there.
> 
> If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it.
> 
> 
> For PTE essays questions;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format,
> The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
> 
> For speaking, from my personal experinece;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)
> 
> Good Luck


WOW!! Thanks!
I read some of your earlier blog posts and I must say that you are a true inspiration.


----------



## mmauk11

ckwise said:


> WOW!! Thanks!
> I read some of your earlier blog posts and I must say that you are a true inspiration.


Hello..

hahah Thanks. Well nah.. I like to express my opinions so I thought it could be good to have a blog. 

As for the tips, I am not an expert. But being in the same journey with many here, I know how demoralising and disheartening it feels. So I try to help with what I can. 

Cheers


----------



## adgomezl

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes...thank you mate.
> I am highly successful to write down the dictation.
> Excellent!!!
> Request you to give tips for summarizing written text and spoken text if you have derived. If you give us such tips for all the sections, we will be highly obliged.
> Thanks again.


Happy to hear that it helps you!

I think I don't have anything else to add to the tips already given here for the other sections. 

Summarize written text I just did that, read the whole passage understand it and then write a summary using a few keywords from the text.

In the spoken text, again try to understand it, write down some keywords (names, years, numbers, etc) and then use those keywords.

I was very careful with the spelling and try to use correct grammar and good vocabulary. Always leave a few minutes to check for these issues, that is very important.


----------



## adgomezl

mmauk11 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there.
> 
> If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it.
> 
> 
> For PTE essays questions;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format,
> The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
> 
> For speaking, from my personal experinece;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)
> 
> Good Luck



Great! and thanks for including my suggestion in the repeat sentence, hopefully will help someone else.

(You can copy/paste my example if you want, no need to create another one, happy to help  )


----------



## adgomezl

adgomezl said:


> Hi all, I've just received my results of my second attempt, finally was able to score more than 79 in all sections, the miracle happened at last!
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1st attempt - L/R/S/W: 76/90/82/90
> 2nd attempt - L/R/S/W: 87/90/90/90
> 
> After my first try, I realised that I should focus in repeat sentence and writing from dictation, my memory was fragile and affected me so I practiced those questions extensively during the month I had to wait for my second attempt.
> 
> I wasn't able to find any technique or strategy for repeat sentence and write from dictation, so I developed one that worked for me.
> 
> Because it is impossible to write down every word in such short time, what I did is to quickly write down the *initials* of each word, this helped me in two ways, firstly it helped me to be more concentrated whilst listening to the sentence, and secondly, be able to see the first letter of each word triggered my memory of the word so I was able to repeat the maximum amount of words possible.
> 
> An example of what I did, if the sentence is:
> 
> "Most teaching staff make their lecture notes available online"
> 
> I write down: "M T S M T L N A O"
> 
> Feel free to practice using this technique and see if it works for you as it did for me.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


One IMPORTANT thing I forgot to mention...

If you need a couple of extra seconds to finish writing down the letters, you can make a noise to keep the microphone open, for example if I needed and extra second or two, I used to "clear my throat", that would keep the microphone open for other three seconds so I was able then to say the whole sentence at once.
(I did this in the real test so it is proved that it won't affect your score, in fact you can see the scoring guide for this section)

mmauk11, please feel free to include this as well in your blog.

Cheers


----------



## andrew64

*2 essays*

Hi Guys i am seeing in the thread some ppl get 2 essays instead of one . Then there should be extra 20 minutes and this should be compensate a reduction of 20 minutes in another section since the total test time never changes . Do you all know which is section is that


----------



## mmauk11

Hello  

That's my intention too
That's why I wanted everyone to leave their comment, be it tips or questions to help out each other. I am just so grateful to this forum and people here because that's how I managed to clear this milestone. 

Cheers 


adgomezl said:


> Great! and thanks for including my suggestion in the repeat sentence, hopefully will help someone else.
> 
> (You can copy/paste my example if you want, no need to create another one, happy to help  )


----------



## adgomezl

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys i am seeing in the thread some ppl get 2 essays instead of one . Then there should be extra 20 minutes and this should be compensate a reduction of 20 minutes in another section since the total test time never changes . Do you all know which is section is that


You are timed separately in every section and even within each section, like writing. Don't worry, if you have two essays you will have 20 minutes for each one (timed separately)


----------



## Janardhan.G

missed in speaking by 2 marks..


----------



## andrew64

*reason for the exam.*

Thanks buddy . When we register for pte-a is it advisable to give the reason is skilled migration . I know it is not advisable for ietls


----------



## andonk

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy . When we register for pte-a is it advisable to give the reason is skilled migration . I know it is not advisable for ietls


I did put skilled migration during pte-a registration.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Janardhan.G said:


> missed in speaking by 2 marks..


Don't loose hope...PTE A is the ship which will take us to destination..


----------



## Janardhan.G

tirik.ijrad said:


> Don't loose hope...PTE A is the ship which will take us to destination..


i am already fed up with IELTS, gave 4 times..now this PTE..

i thought i did great..now just two marks...:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## mandy2137

Janardhan.G said:


> i am already fed up with IELTS, gave 4 times..now this PTE..
> 
> i thought i did great..now just two marks...:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


did you attempt first time? I think you must not be discourage yourself, you done well. What you scored in the test in all bands?


----------



## canchi_mohd

*PTE score*

Hi All,

Great news to share. 

My wife has cleared PTE in first attempt.
Listening ---78
Reading ---68
Speaking ---73
Writing ---75

Oral Fluency ---64
Grammar ---67
Pronunciation ---72
Spelling ---77
Vocabulary ---74
Written disclosure ---90

Got 10 Points.

Will update more in my signature.

If anybody needs the PTE material (Book &CD) please PM me your email id.
Book Name: Official Guide to PTE Academic.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## mandy2137

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great news to share.
> 
> My wife has cleared PTE in first attempt.
> Listening ---78
> Reading ---68
> Speaking ---73
> Writing ---75
> 
> Oral Fluency ---64
> Grammar ---67
> Pronunciation ---72
> Spelling ---77
> Vocabulary ---74
> Written disclosure ---90
> 
> Got 10 Points.
> 
> Will update more in my signature.
> 
> If anybody needs the PTE material (Book &CD) please PM me your email id.
> Book Name: Official Guide to PTE Academic.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Wonderful score. congratulations.


----------



## Janardhan.G

mandy2137 said:


> did you attempt first time? I think you must not be discourage yourself, you done well. What you scored in the test in all bands?


yes, this is my first time. all 70 except speaking which is 63. I was very confident about remaining modules also.
Infact i scored 8.5 and above in listening and reading, in all my IELTS attempts.

I am really clueless what went wrong...

and btw, what is written discourse?


----------



## sanj#sanju

mandy2137 said:


> canchi_mohd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Great news to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has cleared PTE in first attempt.
> Listening ---78
> Reading ---68
> Speaking ---73
> Writing ---75
> 
> Oral Fluency ---64
> Grammar ---67
> Pronunciation ---72
> Spelling ---77
> Vocabulary ---74
> Written disclosure ---90
> 
> Got 10 Points.
> 
> Will update more in my signature.
> 
> If anybody needs the PTE material (Book &CD) please PM me your email id.
> Book Name: Official Guide to PTE Academic.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful score. congratulations.[/QUOT
> E]
> 
> hey congrats....just want to ask...i registered for pte a exam..am i supposed to get any books or cd from pte to prepare for thd exam....because i havent received it yet..i booked 3 days ago....
Click to expand...


----------



## canchi_mohd

*PTE score*



sanj#sanju said:


> mandy2137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful score. congratulations.[/QUOT
> E]
> 
> hey congrats....just want to ask...i registered for pte a exam..am i supposed to get any books or cd from pte to prepare for thd exam....because i havent received it yet..i booked 3 days ago....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sanju,
> 
> No, you will not get any books from PTE, you need to purchase it from outside for the materials.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.
Click to expand...


----------



## mak89

Janardhan.G said:


> yes, this is my first time. all 70 except speaking which is 63. I was very confident about remaining modules also.
> Infact i scored 8.5 and above in listening and reading, in all my IELTS attempts.
> 
> I am really clueless what went wrong...
> 
> and btw, what is written discourse?


As per the score guide

Written discourse: Correct and communicatively efficient production of written language at the textual level. Written discourse skills are represented in the structure of a written text, its internal coherence, logical development and the range of linguistic resources used to express meaning precisely.


----------



## Babamalang

PTE academic is pretty easy to crack , provided you know the exact pattern for each sections. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS submitted:7-Mar-15, Positive :11-Mar-2015, PTE cleared:1-Apr-15, Overall score:78 ( L-77,R-78,S-90,W-77)


----------



## Perham86

hi everybody, any body has the key answer for Practice Test Plus? 

Thanks!


----------



## Babamalang

Key answers are there in the book itself. Turn to the last pages and you will find with the page numbers.


----------



## Perham86

Thank you every body for tips


----------



## Perham86

Babamalang said:


> Key answers are there in the book itself. Turn to the last pages and you will find with the page numbers.


Thank you for reply, but...

The text book i bought is without key answer, i didn't notice that when i buy it from PTE official website. 

I appreciate if anybody can email me a photo of the answer 

Thank you


----------



## Babamalang

I am in Office at the moment. Would try to send you after i get home. Please send your 'whatsapp' contact to (moderated)


----------



## msgforsunil

Librarian said:


> Hi ,
> *
> These are my weak areas Kindly give me any tips on following:*
> *Speaking: Read aloud
> Speaking: Repeat sentence
> Speaking: Describe image
> Speaking: Re-tell lecture
> *
> Thanks in advance


Will try to search and give you more insight on/after Apr 13 onwards. Please do reach me then.


----------



## Janardhan.G

msgforsunil said:


> Will try to search and give you more insight on/after Apr 13 onwards. Please do reach me then.


sunil, have you done with your exam? may i know your scores if you dont mind.


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> sunil, have you done with your exam? may i know your scores if you dont mind.


I am giving on 12 Apr.


----------



## Janardhan.G

msgforsunil said:


> I am giving on 12 Apr.


good luck, hope your preparation is going on good.


----------



## rkoushik2000

Janardhan.G said:


> i am already fed up with IELTS, gave 4 times..now this PTE..
> 
> i thought i did great..now just two marks...:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


Don't worry mate. You will crack it next time. contact me if you need any help..


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> good luck, hope your preparation is going on good.


Preparation is going fine. Much needed wishes. Thank you very much


----------



## indossie

msgforsunil said:


> Preparation is going fine. Much needed wishes. Thank you very much [/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck with your exam & trust me its a lot easier than we think.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Good number of Essays*

Please refer to the below URL, which has good number of essays. 

Writing Task 2
Academic Writing Task 1


----------



## msgforsunil

*Validate our grammar.*

Interesting to validate our writing skills(grammar) using the below URL

https://app.grammarly.com/
Grammar and spellchecker – English – Reverso

Gives us an idea as where do we stand and the states our improvements.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Great teamwork!*

I am enjoying being part of this forum. I am excited to see that so many of us are helping each other even though we are strangers. We all have common goal in mind.

World would be much more peaceful, if the same thing is applied at all places.

Cheers
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Himanshu Patel

*PTE reading*



rkoushik2000 said:


> Don't worry mate. You will crack it next time. contact me if you need any help..


Hey bro...

your score is very impressive. you score almost 90 in all four section. I need your help if it is possible. I scored 7.5 reading in ielts. right now I am doing my pre. for PTE. I found reading is hard in it. 

it will be great help if you can help us here. any material or tips.....


----------



## aarif

msgforsunil said:


> I am enjoying being part of this forum. I am excited to see that so many of us are helping each other even though we are strangers. We all have common goal in mind.
> 
> World would be much more peaceful, if the same thing is applied at all places.
> 
> Cheers
> Sunil Kumar


Agreed!!!

Hope we help each other in upcoming challanges too.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Practice essay writing?*

With so many essay topics, finding it challenging to practice typing essay topic due to lack of time.

What are your suggestion and better way to handle?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## rkoushik2000

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hey bro...
> 
> your score is very impressive. you score almost 90 in all four section. I need your help if it is possible. I scored 7.5 reading in ielts. right now I am doing my pre. for PTE. I found reading is hard in it.
> 
> it will be great help if you can help us here. any material or tips.....


 Hey Mate, Thanks. I used the OG for pte iso file shared here in this thread for practice. 

Actually, I felt reading to be the most challenging part considering the time factor, as for rest of the sections, you have individually timed questions. But, for reading there is only a blanket time given for the whole section. This makes you get carried away in questions like arranging jumbled sentences or reading comprehension with multiple answers. So, managing your time well in reading is the most important part that you need to practice. 

apart from this, If you have any specific query, Please raise it here. I will try to help you on that.


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> Will try to search and give you more insight on/after Apr 13 onwards. Please do reach me then.


Did some google now.

To begin with, you may consider improving Grammar and English by watching the videos, if you believe there is need of improvement. Pasting some useful links below along with one torrent link as well.

grammar · engVid
speaking · engVid
IELTS · engVid
TOEFL · engVid
https://www.edx.org/course/english-grammar-style-uqx-write101x#.VR9a-PmUdp0
https://www.limetorrents.cc/The-Com...-Tutorial-Series-[10-DVD]-torrent-911069.html


----------



## indossie

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey Mate, Thanks. I used the OG for pte iso file shared here in this thread for practice.
> 
> Actually, I felt reading to be the most challenging part considering the time factor, as for rest of the sections, you have individually timed questions. But, for reading there is only a blanket time given for the whole section. This makes you get carried away in questions like arranging jumbled sentences or reading comprehension with multiple answers. So, managing your time well in reading is the most important part that you need to practice.
> 
> apart from this, If you have any specific query, Please raise it here. I will try to help you on that.


I absolutely agree with rkoushik2000 that reading is the most challenging part & one has to figure out how to manage it successfully. For instance, when I took the exam I had around 4-5 questions still to go & only 20-30 seconds left, so I just clicked randomly the answers. So please find a way out to manage this section well before you go to the exam.


----------



## aj_ferns

Hello to all aspiring PTE A crackers...

I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum and the previous thread which has been closed for their valuable inputs and advice and prompt response to my PMs.

Cracked the PTE A in the first attempt with 90 in W/S/R and 87 in L

I was aiming for the 20 points and had previously given my IELTS and had a score of L-9,R-9, S-8.5 & W-7 and immediately knew that the exams were a farce as I knw that I had written much better than the 7 points awarded.

And inspired by the positive comments regarding the PTE test by fellow members decided to gv it a try...didnt want to take any chances this time around so ordered the official guide to PTE A book with CD ROM and also took the gold scored test...

Those of you who have taken the gold test and are consistently getting low marks, pls don't fret. I took both of those tests and was scored an abysmal 43 n 46 in the practice tests in speaking. and it completely demoralised me...without sounding pompous, I am a very good speaker of the language...I even consulted with some of the test teachers at the Chopra's institute in BLR where I gv the test...they too were shocked and had no answers to my poor scores in the practice tests..

Also other than writing, my scores were not crossing 79 in all the other 3 modules...

Anyways I decided that I would take the test...and just gv it my best...and not let all these low scores affect me...

And i did...infact during my actual test on April 2nd, during the Reading section, the PC got hung and the screen wouldn't move...I had to call the admin and she came and restarted my PC....I just kept my cool thru it all...

My two cents...

1) For those of u getting low scores in the online practice test's..don't let that get to you...the actual test scoring is lenient.

2) Pls don't sweat so much on the describe picture/ re-tell lecture part..It's just English...use a range of words ..that's all...and just stick to describing 2-3 main points...Infact there was one describe image..where I truly didnt understand the image at all in the 25 secs time frame..But i just used the figs given in the image and rattled some English words..

3) It's been repeated many times in this forum, but I am emphasizing again familiarize urself with the test format and more importantly keep an eye on the timing. This exam is not only about English..but about completing it within the stipulated time.

4) In writing, the essays r the same, oft-repeated ones..I got the one on mass communication influencing younger generation..agree or disagree...Kindly go thru the google doc shared online on the essay topics..it will mostly be one of the topics mentioned.

5) Another point that I would like to mention is that don't be rattled if the sequence of the individual module changes...In all the tests that i did including the Macmillian, CD-ROm or the online scored tests...the sequence of questions in each section were identical. However in the actual exam, in the reading section..the sequence changed with "Fill in the blanks- reading n writing" being the first part..so this googly might also come...don;'t let that affect u.

I do hope my experience helps some of you to crack the exam.

Lastly if anyone in BLR wants the Book "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's, PM me and you can have it for free.. My only request is that when you crack the exam urself, pay it fwd and offer the book to someone else...

All the very best to all of you...








-


----------



## mandy2137

congratulations aj_ferns . Stellar performance in first play. 

good luck


----------



## msgforsunil

aj_ferns said:


> Hello to all aspiring PTE A crackers...
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum and the previous thread which has been closed for their valuable inputs and advice and prompt response to my PMs.
> 
> Cracked the PTE A in the first attempt with 90 in W/S/R and 87 in L
> 
> I was aiming for the 20 points and had previously given my IELTS and had a score of L-9,R-9, S-8.5 & W-7 and immediately knew that the exams were a farce as I knw that I had written much better than the 7 points awarded.
> 
> And inspired by the positive comments regarding the PTE test by fellow members decided to gv it a try...didnt want to take any chances this time around so ordered the official guide to PTE A book with CD ROM and also took the gold scored test...
> 
> Those of you who have taken the gold test and are consistently getting low marks, pls don't fret. I took both of those tests and was scored an abysmal 43 n 46 in the practice tests in speaking. and it completely demoralised me...without sounding pompous, I am a very good speaker of the language...I even consulted with some of the test teachers at the Chopra's institute in BLR where I gv the test...they too were shocked and had no answers to my poor scores in the practice tests..
> 
> Also other than writing, my scores were not crossing 79 in all the other 3 modules...
> 
> Anyways I decided that I would take the test...and just gv it my best...and not let all these low scores affect me...
> 
> And i did...infact during my actual test on April 2nd, during the Reading section, the PC got hung and the screen wouldn't move...I had to call the admin and she came and restarted my PC....I just kept my cool thru it all...
> 
> My two cents...
> 
> 1) For those of u getting low scores in the online practice test's..don't let that get to you...the actual test scoring is lenient.
> 
> 2) Pls don't sweat so much on the describe picture/ re-tell lecture part..It's just English...use a range of words ..that's all...and just stick to describing 2-3 main points...Infact there was one describe image..where I truly didnt understand the image at all in the 25 secs time frame..But i just used the figs given in the image and rattled some English words..
> 
> 3) It's been repeated many times in this forum, but I am emphasizing again familiarize urself with the test format and more importantly keep an eye on the timing. This exam is not only about English..but about completing it within the stipulated time.
> 
> 4) In writing, the essays r the same, oft-repeated ones..I got the one on mass communication influencing younger generation..agree or disagree...Kindly go thru the google doc shared online on the essay topics..it will mostly be one of the topics mentioned.
> 
> 5) Another point that I would like to mention is that don't be rattled if the sequence of the individual module changes...In all the tests that i did including the Macmillian, CD-ROm or the online scored tests...the sequence of questions in each section were identical. However in the actual exam, in the reading section..the sequence changed with "Fill in the blanks- reading n writing" being the first part..so this googly might also come...don;'t let that affect u.
> 
> I do hope my experience helps some of you to crack the exam.
> 
> Lastly if anyone in BLR wants the Book "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's, PM me and you can have it for free.. My only request is that when you crack the exam urself, pay it fwd and offer the book to someone else...
> 
> All the very best to all of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Congratulations on getting a WOW score in PTE. Can you please share your score of the online scored test?


----------



## Librarian

*Today in fever & sore throat i have given pte academic exam 6 Attempt in Delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed & Depressed to see my scores.

My last two scores of real pte exam are given below- 
Date 2 March 2015 3 April 2015
Listening 61 59
reading 63 66
speaking 44 56
writing 69 67

Grammar 81 78
Oral Fluency 42 61
Pronunciation 21 41
Spelling 86 76
Vocabulary 66 76
Written Discourse 44 90

this my last exam of my life and today after seeing my scores, no hope so i have drop my plan for Australia.

Since 2013 after giving 2 years of my best efforts .i could not achieve my goal.i have given ielts 6 times & pte 6 times to get my target score 7 bands/65 each but no benefit only get mentally trauma/financially loss & so many restless days & sleepness night. 
thanks to all kind hearted for giving me so many suggestions and tips on this forum.people here are example of humanity who are helping each other without any greed.I never seen such a kind hearted & helpful people in my life.hats off to you all. [/COLOR]*

Anyways Best of luck....for your jouney to australia. Good Bye[/B]


----------



## Librarian

*i have drop my plan*



librarian said:


> *today in fever & sore throat i have given pte academic exam 6 attempt in delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed & depressed to see my scores.:embarassed:
> 
> My last two scores of real pte exam are given below-
> date 2 march 2015 3 april 2015
> listening 61 59
> reading 63 66
> speaking 44 56
> writing 69 67
> 
> grammar 81 78
> oral fluency 42 61
> pronunciation 21 41
> spelling 86 76
> vocabulary 66 76
> written discourse 44 90
> 
> this my last exam of my life and today after seeing my scores, no hope so i have drop my plan for australia.
> 
> since 2013 after giving 2 years of my best efforts .i could not achieve my goal.i have given ielts 6 times & pte 6 times to get my target score 7 bands/65 each but no benefit only get mentally trauma/financially loss & so many restless days & sleepness night.
> Thanks to all kind hearted for giving me so many suggestions and tips on this forum.people here are example of humanity who are helping each other without any greed.i never seen such a kind hearted & helpful people in my life.hats off to you all. [/color]*
> 
> anyways best of luck....for your jouney to australia. Good bye[/b]


*[b]i have attached my 6 pte scores *[/B]


----------



## reddytelecom478

aj_ferns said:


> Hello to all aspiring PTE A crackers...
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum and the previous thread which has been closed for their valuable inputs and advice and prompt response to my PMs.
> 
> Cracked the PTE A in the first attempt with 90 in W/S/R and 87 in L
> 
> I was aiming for the 20 points and had previously given my IELTS and had a score of L-9,R-9, S-8.5 & W-7 and immediately knew that the exams were a farce as I knw that I had written much better than the 7 points awarded.
> 
> And inspired by the positive comments regarding the PTE test by fellow members decided to gv it a try...didnt want to take any chances this time around so ordered the official guide to PTE A book with CD ROM and also took the gold scored test...
> 
> Those of you who have taken the gold test and are consistently getting low marks, pls don't fret. I took both of those tests and was scored an abysmal 43 n 46 in the practice tests in speaking. and it completely demoralised me...without sounding pompous, I am a very good speaker of the language...I even consulted with some of the test teachers at the Chopra's institute in BLR where I gv the test...they too were shocked and had no answers to my poor scores in the practice tests..
> 
> Also other than writing, my scores were not crossing 79 in all the other 3 modules...
> 
> Anyways I decided that I would take the test...and just gv it my best...and not let all these low scores affect me...
> 
> And i did...infact during my actual test on April 2nd, during the Reading section, the PC got hung and the screen wouldn't move...I had to call the admin and she came and restarted my PC....I just kept my cool thru it all...
> 
> My two cents...
> 
> 1) For those of u getting low scores in the online practice test's..don't let that get to you...the actual test scoring is lenient.
> 
> 2) Pls don't sweat so much on the describe picture/ re-tell lecture part..It's just English...use a range of words ..that's all...and just stick to describing 2-3 main points...Infact there was one describe image..where I truly didnt understand the image at all in the 25 secs time frame..But i just used the figs given in the image and rattled some English words..
> 
> 3) It's been repeated many times in this forum, but I am emphasizing again familiarize urself with the test format and more importantly keep an eye on the timing. This exam is not only about English..but about completing it within the stipulated time.
> 
> 4) In writing, the essays r the same, oft-repeated ones..I got the one on mass communication influencing younger generation..agree or disagree...Kindly go thru the google doc shared online on the essay topics..it will mostly be one of the topics mentioned.
> 
> 5) Another point that I would like to mention is that don't be rattled if the sequence of the individual module changes...In all the tests that i did including the Macmillian, CD-ROm or the online scored tests...the sequence of questions in each section were identical. However in the actual exam, in the reading section..the sequence changed with "Fill in the blanks- reading n writing" being the first part..so this googly might also come...don;'t let that affect u.
> 
> I do hope my experience helps some of you to crack the exam.
> 
> Lastly if anyone in BLR wants the Book "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's, PM me and you can have it for free.. My only request is that when you crack the exam urself, pay it fwd and offer the book to someone else...
> 
> All the very best to all of you...
> 
> -


Hello Mate, 
Congrats for your great success in PTE A test and crossed a big hurdle. BTW, I'm also from BLR city and trying very hard to achieve my desired scores (its only individual 65+ ). Thanks for sharing your experience with forum members. If you don't mind , could you please share the writing essays topic/topics ?

All the best for rest of VISA process and future endeavors.
BR// NAGA


----------



## reddytelecom478

Librarian said:


> *Today in fever & sore throat i have given pte academic exam 6 Attempt in Delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed & Depressed to see my scores.
> 
> My last two scores of real pte exam are given below-
> Date 2 March 2015 3 April 2015
> Listening 61 59
> reading 63 66
> speaking 44 56
> writing 69 67
> 
> Grammar 81 78
> Oral Fluency 42 61
> Pronunciation 21 41
> Spelling 86 76
> Vocabulary 66 76
> Written Discourse 44 90
> 
> this my last exam of my life and today after seeing my scores, no hope so i have drop my plan for Australia.
> 
> Since 2013 after giving 2 years of my best efforts .i could not achieve my goal.i have given ielts 6 times & pte 6 times to get my target score 7 bands/65 each but no benefit only get mentally trauma/financially loss & so many restless days & sleepness night.
> thanks to all kind hearted for giving me so many suggestions and tips on this forum.people here are example of humanity who are helping each other without any greed.I never seen such a kind hearted & helpful people in my life.hats off to you all. [/COLOR]*
> 
> Anyways Best of luck....for your jouney to australia. Good Bye[/B]


Hello Bro, 
Feeling very about your failures in all those tests. I'm also same like you, attempted IELTS and PTEA tests to achieve my desired (individual 65+). But I never lose my hope, for each every attempt / try , I had learnt a few tips/tricks/improvements to improve my scores in next tests. 
First of all, identify your weakness and strong areas, then try to make a list of remedies to overcome your weakness. As per your scores, you need to a put little more focus on your speaking part, try to hire a tutor / take intense coaching in any center to find your mistakes in speaking and improve your speaking.

I know the pain and telling is very easy. Many of the aspirants who wanna apply for AUS visa , pending with these tests and unable to concentrate other works (personal and family). During this process, they lost their valuable time and money.

In and all, AUS immigration is not only inevitable, try to check/find other formalities. Take a long breath and get confidence and decide your future.

ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR FUTURE ENDEAVORS.
BR// NAGA


----------



## knockthedorr

Hi All ,

Thank you so much for your tips..

I have got the below score in my first attempt yesterday(only required 65 or more ).
Overall 70
L - 71
S - 90
W - 65
R- 67

Best of luck ...


----------



## Sana_aij

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great news to share.
> 
> My wife has cleared PTE in first attempt.
> Listening ---78
> Reading ---68
> Speaking ---73
> Writing ---75
> 
> Oral Fluency ---64
> Grammar ---67
> Pronunciation ---72
> Spelling ---77
> Vocabulary ---74
> Written disclosure ---90
> 
> Got 10 Points.
> 
> Will update more in my signature.
> 
> If anybody needs the PTE material (Book &CD) please PM me your email id.
> Book Name: Official Guide to PTE Academic.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Congrats! great score.


----------



## Janardhan.G

Librarian said:


> *[b]i have attached my 6 pte scores *[/B]


i suggest you to not to loose your hope..i am also in same boat.

my exam on 2nd april disappointed me. i am giving again.

read this blog which is by one of our fellow..this may inspire you. there are many just like you and me.

The Life as a Dreamer: How I have finally aced my English Test and how I hate IELTS so much


----------



## interstu

Well I must say that this topic is really helpful. I found out about PTE out of the moon after failing so many times in IETLS (writing, couldnt score above 6.5). However, after practicing PTE book (PTE plus answer, i cant recommend this book enough, this is by far the most relevant book for this kind of test and provide exactly what i needed for PTE) around 4 days as well as practice tests, I now have passed the test with 68 in general.


----------



## icewarp

Librarian said:


> Today in fever & sore throat i have given pte academic exam 6 Attempt in Delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed & Depressed to see my scores.
> 
> My last two scores of real pte exam are given below-
> Date 2 March 2015 3 April 2015
> Listening 61 59
> reading 63 66
> speaking 44 56
> writing 69 67
> 
> Grammar 81 78
> Oral Fluency 42 61
> Pronunciation 21 41
> Spelling 86 76
> Vocabulary 66 76
> Written Discourse 44 90
> 
> this my last exam of my life and today after seeing my scores, no hope so i have drop my plan for Australia.
> 
> Since 2013 after giving 2 years of my best efforts .i could not achieve my goal.i have given ielts 6 times & pte 6 times to get my target score 7 bands/65 each but no benefit only get mentally trauma/financially loss & so many restless days & sleepness night.
> thanks to all kind hearted for giving me so many suggestions and tips on this forum.people here are example of humanity who are helping each other without any greed.I never seen such a kind hearted & helpful people in my life.hats off to you all.
> 
> Anyways Best of luck....for your jouney to australia. Good Bye


Dear librarian, just make a shift.

A lot of people for various reasons and "cheated reasons".. did not get the ielts, so they exchanged by pte.

At this stage your english has improved without a shadow.

Just go for the toefl ibt.

Perhaps the human rater could understand better than the computer system. 

All the best..


----------



## Mkanth

Congratulations interstu, See you on another thread


----------



## mam123

mmauk11 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there.
> 
> If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it.
> 
> 
> For PTE essays questions;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format,
> The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
> 
> For speaking, from my personal experinece;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)
> 
> Good Luck


Ultimate!!!


----------



## mam123

Janardhan.G said:


> i am already fed up with IELTS, gave 4 times..now this PTE..
> 
> i thought i did great..now just two marks...:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


No dear..this is not fair you doing to yourself... We should try to find out a solution asap rather than holding the problem itself. We should try to learn good from the past and look forward positively. That's the rule of life itself.
Do not get demoralized. Rather, do analysis about where you lack and work out on your weak sections and book another slot asap. 
Wish you the best!!!


----------



## Janardhan.G

mam123 said:


> No dear..this is not fair you doing to yourself... We should try to find out a solution asap rather than holding the problem itself. We should try to learn good from the past and look forward positively. That's the rule of life itself.
> Do not get demoralized. Rather, do analysis about where you lack and work out on your weak sections and book another slot asap.
> Wish you the best!!!



thanks for your kind words and encouraging words..


----------



## msgforsunil

*PTE Exam environment*

1. As I understand, there is not much sound proof in the exam center. What are the better ways to avoid being disturbed?
2. Any specific do's and dont's in the exam center?

Thank you.


----------



## rkoushik2000

msgforsunil said:


> 1. As I understand, there is not much sound proof in the exam center. What are the better ways to avoid being disturbed?
> 2. Any specific do's and dont's in the exam center?
> 
> Thank you.


1) I firmly pressed the headset onto my ears to disallow external noises (yes, other test takers were noise creators according to me!!! ).. another option is finding a test centre with lesser number of seats. 

2) don't get panic when you see the time ticker. it will make you lose the concentration as pte is just not a test of english but it tests your ability to use your language when you are put under stressful conditions. Stretch yourself as much as possible between sections as relieved muscles help brain work faster. if possible, carry an energy drink or a chocolate of your choice. I took the optional break that was given after the completion of speaking and listening sections and had an energy drink. felt good after that.. 

yeah.. all the above said ones might look silly but it really helped me score well


----------



## msgforsunil

rkoushik2000 said:


> 1) I firmly pressed the headset onto my ears to disallow external noises (yes, other test takers were noise creators according to me!!! ).. another option is finding a test centre with lesser number of seats.
> 
> 2) don't get panic when you see the time ticker. it will make you lose the concentration as pte is just not a test of english but it tests your ability to use your language when you are put under stressful conditions. Stretch yourself as much as possible between sections as relieved muscles help brain work faster. if possible, carry an energy drink or a chocolate of your choice. I took the optional break that was given after the completion of speaking and listening sections and had an energy drink. felt good after that..
> 
> yeah.. all the above said ones might look silly but it really helped me score well



Thanks Koushik


----------



## 3br4h!m

wolfskin said:


> I would give you a simple advice for that.
> Download the "Dragon NaturallySpeaking " (Search on Internet)
> Open the software
> Connect a microphone.
> Open the BBC or CNN website and start reading.
> If the software can able to understand what you are speaking/ regarding pronunciation, then the PTE test computer most likely would understand your speaking. (This is how I have done)


Great advice, helped me a lot. Thanks heaps!


----------



## 3br4h!m

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great news to share.
> 
> My wife has cleared PTE in first attempt.
> Listening ---78
> Reading ---68
> Speaking ---73
> Writing ---75
> 
> Oral Fluency ---64
> Grammar ---67
> Pronunciation ---72
> Spelling ---77
> Vocabulary ---74
> Written disclosure ---90
> 
> Got 10 Points.
> 
> Will update more in my signature.
> 
> If anybody needs the PTE material (Book &CD) please PM me your email id.
> Book Name: Official Guide to PTE Academic.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi, I can't seem to PM you due to forum limitations. Can you PLEASE PM me the book pdf/material? Thanks a ton!


----------



## msgforsunil

3br4h!m said:


> Great advice, helped me a lot. Thanks heaps!



It's a licensed one. Can you please give the URL from where you downloaded the free version?


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Sameer
> 
> What happened to your wife's result?
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Sheeba



Hi Sheeb,

She appeared on 4'th april and her results are not declared yet (probably due to easter holidays), though i am keeping my fingers crossed for monday.

*IRONY OF MY LIFE - My tips are working fine for everyone else except for my wife :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

NMCHD said:


> Posting to subscribe


Hey mate,

*congrats for your grant..!!*

I was just away for a week from expat and got to see so many good news that people have got their desired score in PTE and u got ur grant.........i am too happy for everyone.

regards
Sameer


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> 
> She appeared on 4'th april and her results are not declared yet (probably due to easter holidays), though i am keeping my fingers crossed for monday.
> 
> IRONY OF MY LIFE - My tips are working fine for everyone else except for my wife :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer

I hope your wife gets through...I will take up my test on 9th.

Iam not practicing much... trying to at least complete the 3 cds from pte academic test builders. 

Send me your final tips in what's app Sameer please. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

aj_ferns said:


> Hello to all aspiring PTE A crackers...
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum and the previous thread which has been closed for their valuable inputs and advice and prompt response to my PMs.
> 
> Cracked the PTE A in the first attempt with 90 in W/S/R and 87 in L
> 
> I was aiming for the 20 points and had previously given my IELTS and had a score of L-9,R-9, S-8.5 & W-7 and immediately knew that the exams were a farce as I knw that I had written much better than the 7 points awarded.
> 
> And inspired by the positive comments regarding the PTE test by fellow members decided to gv it a try...didnt want to take any chances this time around so ordered the official guide to PTE A book with CD ROM and also took the gold scored test...
> 
> Those of you who have taken the gold test and are consistently getting low marks, pls don't fret. I took both of those tests and was scored an abysmal 43 n 46 in the practice tests in speaking. and it completely demoralised me...without sounding pompous, I am a very good speaker of the language...I even consulted with some of the test teachers at the Chopra's institute in BLR where I gv the test...they too were shocked and had no answers to my poor scores in the practice tests..
> 
> Also other than writing, my scores were not crossing 79 in all the other 3 modules...
> 
> Anyways I decided that I would take the test...and just gv it my best...and not let all these low scores affect me...
> 
> And i did...infact during my actual test on April 2nd, during the Reading section, the PC got hung and the screen wouldn't move...I had to call the admin and she came and restarted my PC....I just kept my cool thru it all...
> 
> My two cents...
> 
> 1) For those of u getting low scores in the online practice test's..don't let that get to you...the actual test scoring is lenient.
> 
> 2) Pls don't sweat so much on the describe picture/ re-tell lecture part..It's just English...use a range of words ..that's all...and just stick to describing 2-3 main points...Infact there was one describe image..where I truly didnt understand the image at all in the 25 secs time frame..But i just used the figs given in the image and rattled some English words..
> 
> 3) It's been repeated many times in this forum, but I am emphasizing again familiarize urself with the test format and more importantly keep an eye on the timing. This exam is not only about English..but about completing it within the stipulated time.
> 
> 4) In writing, the essays r the same, oft-repeated ones..I got the one on mass communication influencing younger generation..agree or disagree...Kindly go thru the google doc shared online on the essay topics..it will mostly be one of the topics mentioned.
> 
> 5) Another point that I would like to mention is that don't be rattled if the sequence of the individual module changes...In all the tests that i did including the Macmillian, CD-ROm or the online scored tests...the sequence of questions in each section were identical. However in the actual exam, in the reading section..the sequence changed with "Fill in the blanks- reading n writing" being the first part..so this googly might also come...don;'t let that affect u.
> 
> I do hope my experience helps some of you to crack the exam.
> 
> Lastly if anyone in BLR wants the Book "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's, PM me and you can have it for free.. My only request is that when you crack the exam urself, pay it fwd and offer the book to someone else...
> 
> All the very best to all of you...
> 
> -


Thanks for your tips. It's very helpful


----------



## SoAus

Hi guys,

See my scores in my signature below.

Today I decided to work on my confidence rather than on my English.
I think it is really important to succeed.

You can find a lot of videos on youtube, it helps me a lot to stay positive and I am sure that next time i will clear the PTE exam )

WE WILL DO IT, woop woop


----------



## Sheeb

SoAus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> See my scores in my signature below.
> 
> Today I decided to work on my confidence rather than on my English.
> I think it is really important to succeed.
> 
> You can find a lot of videos on youtube, it helps me a lot to stay positive and I am sure that next time i will clear the PTE exam )
> 
> WE WILL DO IT, woop woop


All the best


----------



## 3br4h!m

sameer7106 said:


> Hey Sanju,
> 
> Dont worry about liking my comment.....just gIve ur very best shot n PTE and come up with the good score.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer,

I can't seem to PM, I also need the essays, can you please send methe links? My email is pastebin dot com/7gZ4ET1s


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys,

I am appearing for my 1st PTE attempt on 27th April. Earlier 3 attempts of IELTS were unsuccessful. Last score L-9, S- 7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5

Need 10 points for EOI application from English test.

Coming to PTE-A, I am struggling with 2 areas:

1. Reading- Re-order paragraph and Multiple choice question.
Does anyone knows or have any strategy to crack these?

2. Speaking- Retell lecture and Decribe image.

Any help or weblink to master the above two section would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## TanuPatel

*PTE speaking tips*

Hi Guys,

I have appeared for PTE twice and am unable to get the desired speaking scores (79+). I got 52 in speaking in the first test, then 66 in the second one with 80+ for all other areas(L/R/W) in both the tests. 

With the tips provided on this forum, my fluency improved to 75(from 60) but pronunciation is bad at 50(from 35). Any tips for increasing speaking marks further...maybe tips for pronunciation? 

Tips will be highly appreciated..as i need 79+ in all. I have scheduled my third exam  in the coming week.


----------



## msgforsunil

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am appearing for my 1st PTE attempt on 27th April. Earlier 3 attempts of IELTS were unsuccessful. Last score L-9, S- 7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5
> 
> Need 10 points for EOI application from English test.
> 
> Coming to PTE-A, I am struggling with 2 areas:
> 
> 1. Reading- Re-order paragraph and Multiple choice question.
> Does anyone knows or have any strategy to crack these?
> 
> 2. Speaking- Retell lecture and Decribe image.
> 
> Any help or weblink to master the above two section would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.



Refer to the strategies at http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## msgforsunil

TanuPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have appeared for PTE twice and am unable to get the desired speaking scores (79+). I got 52 in speaking in the first test, then 66 in the second one with 80+ for all other areas(L/R/W) in both the tests.
> 
> With the tips provided on this forum, my fluency improved to 75(from 60) but pronunciation is bad at 50(from 35). Any tips for increasing speaking marks further...maybe tips for pronunciation?
> 
> Tips will be highly appreciated..as i need 79+ in all. I have scheduled my third exam  in the coming week.


The below may help.
grammar · engVid
speaking · engVid
IELTS · engVid
TOEFL · engVid
https://www.edx.org/course/english-grammar-style-uqx-write101x#.VR9a-PmUdp0
https://www.limetorrents.cc/The-Com...-Tutorial-Series-[10-DVD]-torrent-911069.html


----------



## TanuPatel

Thanks a lot , I have already gone through these links you posted earlier. 

Any other practical tips..Experience PTE test takers, please help.


msgforsunil said:


> The below may help.
> grammar · engVid
> speaking · engVid
> IELTS · engVid
> TOEFL · engVid
> https://www.edx.org/course/english-grammar-style-uqx-write101x#.VR9a-PmUdp0
> https://www.limetorrents.cc/The-Com...-Tutorial-Series-[10-DVD]-torrent-911069.html


----------



## tirik.ijrad

TanuPatel said:


> Thanks a lot , I have already gone through these links you posted earlier.
> 
> Any other practical tips..Experience PTE test takers, please help.


Refer below site.
http://www.talkenglish.com/ExtraLessons/Intonation.aspx


----------



## andonk

TanuPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have appeared for PTE twice and am unable to get the desired speaking scores (79+). I got 52 in speaking in the first test, then 66 in the second one with 80+ for all other areas(L/R/W) in both the tests.
> 
> With the tips provided on this forum, my fluency improved to 75(from 60) but pronunciation is bad at 50(from 35). Any tips for increasing speaking marks further...maybe tips for pronunciation?
> 
> Tips will be highly appreciated..as i need 79+ in all. I have scheduled my third exam  in the coming week.


Try to use dictation software and read some English passages. I use built-in dictation feature on mac and see if the software recognizes my speech (for windows users, there should be something similar). If the software can't recognize certain words, use Free online Dictionary of English Pronunciation - How to Pronounce English words or Dictionary, Encyclopedia and Thesaurus - The Free Dictionary to figure out how to pronounce them.


----------



## 3br4h!m

aj_ferns said:


> Hello to all aspiring PTE A crackers...
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum and the previous thread which has been closed for their valuable inputs and advice and prompt response to my PMs.
> 
> Cracked the PTE A in the first attempt with 90 in W/S/R and 87 in L
> 
> I was aiming for the 20 points and had previously given my IELTS and had a score of L-9,R-9, S-8.5 & W-7 and immediately knew that the exams were a farce as I knw that I had written much better than the 7 points awarded.
> 
> And inspired by the positive comments regarding the PTE test by fellow members decided to gv it a try...didnt want to take any chances this time around so ordered the official guide to PTE A book with CD ROM and also took the gold scored test...
> 
> Those of you who have taken the gold test and are consistently getting low marks, pls don't fret. I took both of those tests and was scored an abysmal 43 n 46 in the practice tests in speaking. and it completely demoralised me...without sounding pompous, I am a very good speaker of the language...I even consulted with some of the test teachers at the Chopra's institute in BLR where I gv the test...they too were shocked and had no answers to my poor scores in the practice tests..
> 
> Also other than writing, my scores were not crossing 79 in all the other 3 modules...
> 
> Anyways I decided that I would take the test...and just gv it my best...and not let all these low scores affect me...
> 
> And i did...infact during my actual test on April 2nd, during the Reading section, the PC got hung and the screen wouldn't move...I had to call the admin and she came and restarted my PC....I just kept my cool thru it all...
> 
> My two cents...
> 
> 1) For those of u getting low scores in the online practice test's..don't let that get to you...the actual test scoring is lenient.
> 
> 2) Pls don't sweat so much on the describe picture/ re-tell lecture part..It's just English...use a range of words ..that's all...and just stick to describing 2-3 main points...Infact there was one describe image..where I truly didnt understand the image at all in the 25 secs time frame..But i just used the figs given in the image and rattled some English words..
> 
> 3) It's been repeated many times in this forum, but I am emphasizing again familiarize urself with the test format and more importantly keep an eye on the timing. This exam is not only about English..but about completing it within the stipulated time.
> 
> 4) In writing, the essays r the same, oft-repeated ones..I got the one on mass communication influencing younger generation..agree or disagree...Kindly go thru the google doc shared online on the essay topics..it will mostly be one of the topics mentioned.
> 
> 5) Another point that I would like to mention is that don't be rattled if the sequence of the individual module changes...In all the tests that i did including the Macmillian, CD-ROm or the online scored tests...the sequence of questions in each section were identical. However in the actual exam, in the reading section..the sequence changed with "Fill in the blanks- reading n writing" being the first part..so this googly might also come...don;'t let that affect u.
> 
> I do hope my experience helps some of you to crack the exam.
> 
> Lastly if anyone in BLR wants the Book "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's, PM me and you can have it for free.. My only request is that when you crack the exam urself, pay it fwd and offer the book to someone else...
> 
> All the very best to all of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -



Congrats on clearing the exam and thanks for the tips. 

Someone PLEASE PLEASE give me the book PDF and the CDs, I selected 10 april date so I only have a few days to prepare.


----------



## aj_ferns

Are you in Bangalore? PM me and you can collect the book n CDs from me.




3br4h!m said:


> Congrats on clearing the exam and thanks for the tips.
> 
> Someone PLEASE PLEASE give me the book PDF and the CDs, I selected 10 april date so I only have a few days to prepare.


----------



## atmahesh

*pte material*

I am in Bangalore. if anybody wants pte material hard copy books pls PM me.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Quick question about 'Describe Image' -- is it always a graph or a map or it could be any random image of people, places, activities?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi,

If anyone require ptepractice sample questions on ptepractice website, then PM me your ID as my account is valid for 8/9 months more. I will share the credentials with you.

Regards
Richa



sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> it can be any random image/graph/map or whatever......Also if u r looking for the free material then go the below mentioned dropbox link and download the stuff, its more than enough for the PTE test takers.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhd...2rFRiaSta?dl=0
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## mandy2137

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone require ptepractice sample questions on ptepractice website, then PM me your ID as my account is valid for 8/9 months more. I will share the credentials with you.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Hi Richa, 

I have PM you my email id..
thanks


----------



## Sheeb

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone require ptepractice sample questions on ptepractice website, then PM me your ID as my account is valid for 8/9 months more. I will share the credentials with you.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Thanks for being kind


----------



## Sheeb

Hi

Has anyone consolidated the questions asked for "short answers"?

Thanks to all those who consolidated essay topics

Sheeba


----------



## rkoushik2000

Hi All,

I thought I will post this reply I sent to one of the aspirants. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speaking: 

1)Read aloud (Do we need to speak fast?) - Normally how you speak is enough. Make sure that your fluency and pronunciation are taken care. Some one mentioned about using Dragon dictation software. if possible, practice with that. 

2)Image Des ( What is important Fluency or content) - Fluency and Pronunciation. Content comes last. 

3) Re-tell lecture (With which sentence we need to start this like speaker says about bla..bla?) - You can directly jump into the content. You don't have to start "As the speaker says or Lecturer says". Basically, if you are confident with the content you are going to speak, you dont have to give an introduction to your speach 

Reading:

1) I followed your technique for multiple choices (it worked) - Great to hear that..

2) Re-order para: Usually I face some obstacles with it - Look out for Proper nouns. Most of the paragraph start with that. Also, sentences starting with prepositions will give you some meaning of what the paragraph intends to say. 

3) Fill in the blanks (What is the best idea to fill in the blanks) - Look out for the words immediately before or after the fill in the blanks. This will give you more clue. 

Cheers
Koushik


----------



## vivsontime

Could you please elaborate on the Reading Exercise and tips for the same?

It will be a great help. I am going to give my second attempt of PTE on 10th April.


----------



## mam123

TanuPatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have appeared for PTE twice and am unable to get the desired speaking scores (79+). I got 52 in speaking in the first test, then 66 in the second one with 80+ for all other areas(L/R/W) in both the tests.
> 
> With the tips provided on this forum, my fluency improved to 75(from 60) but pronunciation is bad at 50(from 35). Any tips for increasing speaking marks further...maybe tips for pronunciation?
> 
> Tips will be highly appreciated..as i need 79+ in all. I have scheduled my third exam  in the coming week.



Hi
Try to speak with native speakers and watch youtube (engvid.com). You'll dfntly improve your pronunciation.

Regards


----------



## msgforsunil

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought I will post this reply I sent to one of the aspirants.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Speaking:
> 
> 1)Read aloud (Do we need to speak fast?) - Normally how you speak is enough. Make sure that your fluency and pronunciation are taken care. Some one mentioned about using Dragon dictation software. if possible, practice with that.
> 
> 2)Image Des ( What is important Fluency or content) - Fluency and Pronunciation. Content comes last.
> 
> 3) Re-tell lecture (With which sentence we need to start this like speaker says about bla..bla?) - You can directly jump into the content. You don't have to start "As the speaker says or Lecturer says". Basically, if you are confident with the content you are going to speak, you dont have to give an introduction to your speach
> 
> Reading:
> 
> 1) I followed your technique for multiple choices (it worked) - Great to hear that..
> 
> 2) Re-order para: Usually I face some obstacles with it - Look out for Proper nouns. Most of the paragraph start with that. Also, sentences starting with prepositions will give you some meaning of what the paragraph intends to say.
> 
> 3) Fill in the blanks (What is the best idea to fill in the blanks) - Look out for the words immediately before or after the fill in the blanks. This will give you more clue.
> 
> Cheers
> Koushik


Koushik, what is that technique for multiple choices?


----------



## mandy2137

msgforsunil said:


> Koushik, what is that technique for multiple choices?


Here is the technique I used as Koushik did in the real battle:

"Scourge through the question first and go to second line and penultimate line in the paragraph. 90% of the time you will get your answers there"

I tried it, it wonderfully worked for me in the practice session 

Hope will work in real test as well!!


----------



## Hiraman

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone require ptepractice sample questions on ptepractice website, then PM me your ID as my account is valid for 8/9 months more. I will share the credentials with you.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Hi Richa,

Thanks for extending a helping hand to all of us.
Please send me the study materials ASAP.
I have my exam scheduled for tomorrow.

hiramansharma[at]gmail

Thanks


----------



## Hiraman

*A quick question?*

Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes?
Would our response be recorded?

Hiraman


----------



## msgforsunil

mandy2137 said:


> Here is the technique I used as Koushik did in the real battle:
> 
> "Scourge through the question first and go to second line and penultimate line in the paragraph. 90% of the time you will get your answers there"
> 
> I tried it, it wonderfully worked for me in the practice session
> 
> Hope will work in real test as well!!


Mandy and Koushik, are you saying that the answer lies either the 2nd or the last line of the paragraph?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Free online site, which validates our speech?*

Is there any free online link that validates our speech and gives feedback about our Oral fluency, pronunciation and other important aspects of oral communcation?

Thanks 
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Janardhan.G

msgforsunil said:


> Is there any free online link that validates our speech and gives feedback about our Oral fluency, pronunciation and other important aspects of oral communcation?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


try this...i haven't tried it yet. some one has gave a hint yesterday on this..

Dictate text using Speech Recognition - Windows Help


----------



## rkoushik2000

msgforsunil said:


> Mandy and Koushik, are you saying that the answer lies either the 2nd or the last line of the paragraph?


Most of the times. Yes.. I am a lazy a**. So, this is the shortcut I found and used right through my college days when I was preparing for CAT. In almost all competitive exams that involve reading comprehension, this strategy has worked for me....


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi Hiraman,

I have mailed you some text. You may find it helpful.

Regards
Richa


----------



## kishoreshet

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi Hiraman,
> 
> I have mailed you some text. You may find it helpful.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Please share the same with me.

Thanks


----------



## Hiraman

Thanks Richa,

Could you please answer, one of my earlier question..


Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes?
Would our response be recorded?

Hiraman


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Guys,

In repeat sentence, if we do not collect it as 100 % and only mange to recite 80%, do we get marks for it?


----------



## ckwise

Yes. You get marks for 50% and above.


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> try this...i haven't tried it yet. some one has gave a hint yesterday on this..
> 
> Dictate text using Speech Recognition - Windows Help


Thanks Janardhan


----------



## msgforsunil

rkoushik2000 said:


> Most of the times. Yes.. I am a lazy a**. So, this is the shortcut I found and used right through my college days when I was preparing for CAT. In almost all competitive exams that involve reading comprehension, this strategy has worked for me....


Cool. Good to know shortcuts. Thanks Koushik.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone require ptepractice sample questions on ptepractice website, then PM me your ID as my account is valid for 8/9 months more. I will share the credentials with you.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Richaji,
I have sent you my details by PM.

Kindly share with me too.

Thanks,


----------



## andrew64

Hello guys i am planning to buy a book for Pte-a apart from macmullian test builder can you recommend any books which is harder enough to aim 80+


----------



## cocomart

Is PTE acceptable for Nursing Bridging program.?


----------



## 3br4h!m

Is there a list something of the essay topics in the last few months/years? If not, can those who already have given the test please share? Even if you don't remember the question word-to-word, but just the main topic. 

Because I'm pretty sure they must not be giving new topics each time, just not possible.


----------



## kashifhameed45

*Material*



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi Hiraman,
> 
> I have mailed you some text. You may find it helpful.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


Hi Richa,
kindly send me too, I've PM you my e-mail yesterday.
Thanks


----------



## kashifhameed45

3br4h!m said:


> Is there a list something of the essay topics in the last few months/years? If not, can those who already have given the test please share? Even if you don't remember the question word-to-word, but just the main topic.
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure they must not be giving new topics each time, just not possible.


Go to page 94 of this tread, one of the member of this forum has share a blog link. You will find many easy topic there. hope it will help you.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi all,

Although I have shared my credentials with some of the mates for ptepractice site but today I got the mail from PTE and it seems they have blocked my ID as number of people are accessing it from different locations and they have found it as suspicious activity. Don't worry guys will post some useful tips and practice material for PTE.

Thanks


----------



## Hiraman

Any1 who already given this exam !!!

Please suggest ASAP.
I want to be 100% sure about it.

Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes? Would our response be recorded? Hiraman


----------



## nikdh

Hiraman said:


> Any1 who already given this exam !!!
> 
> Please suggest ASAP.
> I want to be 100% sure about it.
> 
> Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes? Would our response be recorded? Hiraman


Yes. We can.
For writing you should do it anyways. While speaking you can either pause for 3 seconds, where it will auto submit or click on next directly, both ways before time expires.

Edit: As Kishore said, auto submit only submits the answer, and you still have to click 'Next' in order to proceed.


----------



## kishoreshet

Hiraman said:


> Any1 who already given this exam !!!
> 
> Please suggest ASAP.
> I want to be 100% sure about it.
> 
> Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes? Would our response be recorded? Hiraman


Yes it will as any which way the recording will stop after 3 sec of idle time and it will indicate complete on screen, so you may then click "NEXT"


----------



## 3br4h!m

Okay, the essay compilation helped a lot, thanks Sameer for that!

I wonder if someone also has a list of examples for retell lecture, or at least general hints on what kind of lectures are they and any tips? For me thats the most scary part, besides describe image, which is still manageable. 

I'm confident of scoring 65+ but my aim is 79+ to obtain 20 points. 

Thanks


----------



## aj_ferns

Yes your response will be recorded. Infact when you click on next, everytime the screen will ask you if you want to proceed to the next screen and after you click yes only, will it proceed to the next screen.




Hiraman said:


> Any1 who already given this exam !!!
> 
> Please suggest ASAP.
> I want to be 100% sure about it.
> 
> Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes? Would our response be recorded? Hiraman


----------



## bhaskars

Hiraman said:


> Any1 who already given this exam !!!
> 
> Please suggest ASAP.
> I want to be 100% sure about it.
> 
> Can we proceed to click "NEXT", once we are done recording or completed writing before the time finishes? Would our response be recorded? Hiraman


Yes, you can proceed with "NEXT" click as you complete recording or writing before time is up. Response gets recorded as you speak. 

Cheers!


----------



## ckwise

I am confident I can write a good essay, but how do I complete it within the limited timeframe? (20min)


----------



## msgforsunil

3br4h!m said:


> Is there a list something of the essay topics in the last few months/years? If not, can those who already have given the test please share? Even if you don't remember the question word-to-word, but just the main topic.
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure they must not be giving new topics each time, just not possible.


PTE Essay topics are at
1. PTE Questions https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

PTE Essays and solutions below
2. The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


Below is an excellent repository.
Writing Task 2
Academic Writing Task 1


----------



## gd2015

Hi 
Could someone pls guide me with respect to the practice material for PTE. I have searched a lot on this thread but I am still confused. I didnt find any free practice test online. There are just a few sample questions on pearson academic website. I found a drop box link in one of the posts but that was broken. 
Could someone pls help me with the study material. Thanks in advance


----------



## mpp22

PTE-A Experience

I am just starting with my VISA application, and have only given my PTE-A yet. I would like to highlight a few points about it:

1. VERY IMP.: First of all, check if your assessing authority is also OK with PTE or not. I have had to register for IELTS as well, since EA does not accept PTE score.

2. There is not much preparation material available online. But you can download some from the official Pearson website. If you go through it thoroughly, it will give you a fair idea of the test. As for the English language skills; honestly, there's only so much you can do to improve it in a month. Try and get any other similar exam preparation material and do it.

3. Try and work a little harder on vocabulary. Not that it will largely affect your score, but some fancy words here and there can help improve the quality of your writing.

4. While recording responses, just stay calm and speak clearly. You don't need to be too loud. There is enough time available to record your response. And DO NOT try to fake an accent; it is NOT required. Just be slow and clear.


5. Make sure you visit your test center once before you appear for the test. There are sections where you have to record your response. Too many people recording their response in a small room can be distracting. This has affected my score in listening and speaking, since I ended up missing a few questions. [Score L/R/S/W 74/90/72/87]

6. I got my score within 24 hours, which is great.

All the best fellas!


----------



## vivsontime

Guys, 

While looking at the PTE-A Score Guide I found that, they usually practice a negative marking for all multiple choice questions for both Listening and Reading Modules. Thus I would like to know, if choosing only one response for which we are 100% sure, will be suitable?

Also is any one witnessed that more than 2 response were correct in their exams?

Please share your experiences...


----------



## msgforsunil

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Could someone pls guide me with respect to the practice material for PTE. I have searched a lot on this thread but I am still confused. I didnt find any free practice test online. There are just a few sample questions on pearson academic website. I found a drop box link in one of the posts but that was broken.
> Could someone pls help me with the study material. Thanks in advance


Pasting from one of the thread.

Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


----------



## msgforsunil

vivsontime said:


> Guys,
> 
> While looking at the PTE-A Score Guide I found that, they usually practice a negative marking for all multiple choice questions for both Listening and Reading Modules. Thus I would like to know, if choosing only one response for which we are 100% sure, will be suitable?
> 
> Also is any one witnessed that more than 2 response were correct in their exams?
> 
> Please share your experiences...


_Also is any one witnessed that more than 2 response were correct in their exams?_

Yes, there is a possibility to have more than 2 responses being correct in the exam, but mostly it will be 2. This is based on samples that I have. I am yet to take up the exam. 

_Thus I would like to know, if choosing only one response for which we are 100% sure, will be suitable?_
As I understand, we are deducted marks for not choosing the other correct answer as well. You may double check this. However, I am not sure as where do we lose more marks, whether in not selecting a correct option or selecting a wrong option.


----------



## msgforsunil

*"power words" in essay writing*

Would request all to start writing atleast in this thread using _power words_. This will help us to improve our essay writing and also other to learn from you. 

Pretty good number of power words are at 317 Power Words That'll Instantly Make You a Better Writer


----------



## msgforsunil

*Sample sentences using power words*

You may want to enrich your essay writing using the power words. More power packed words are at 317 Power Words That'll Instantly Make You a Better Writer

Confusing on how to use it? Then see the sample sentences at Sentence Examples


----------



## msgforsunil

*Confusing words*

Confusing words in English are published at Commonly confused words - Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## msgforsunil

*Collocations: Fill in the blanks*

Good book on Collocations http://khosachonline.ucoz.com/_ld/1/120_English_Colloca.pdf

It is very useful to solve "Reading: Fill in the blanks" and "Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks" in PTE


----------



## mam123

Dear Test Takers

I have a query. I have not taken this test yet. I am very week in listening and reading multiple choice.

If we select only 1 option in listening or reading multiple choice and they are right in actually. But infact we are supposed to chose 2 right options. Is it better to chose 1 sure option than to chose 1 sure and 1 unsure options to achieve atleast 1 mark?

Regards


----------



## vivsontime

mam123 said:


> Dear Test Takers
> 
> I have a query. I have not taken this test yet. I am very week in listening and reading multiple choice.
> 
> If we select only 1 option in listening or reading multiple choice and they are right in actually. But infact we are supposed to chose 2 right options. Is it better to chose 1 sure option than to chose 1 sure and 1 unsure options to achieve atleast 1 mark?
> 
> Regards


Even I am confused with the same.last time I lacked 3 marks in these sections and I have to rewrite the exam just for that.


----------



## wolfskin

*Frustrated and dropped the idea of getting PR*

Attempt 1	TOEFL lacked by 3 marks in writing.
Attempt 2	IELTS	lacked by 0.5 marks in writing.
Attempt 3	PTE-A lacked by 10 marks in reading.
Attempt 4	PTE-A lacked by 3 marks in speaking.
Attempt 4a	PTE-A recheck no change.
Attempt 5	PTE-A lacked by 9 marks in reading.

Total money wasted – approx. 200000 including consultant fee + English books + scored mock test for TOEFL and PTE.
Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all get success in PR process and a good job soon in Australia.


----------



## atmahesh

wolfskin said:


> Attempt 1	TOEFL lacked by 3 marks in writing.
> Attempt 2	IELTS	lacked by 0.5 marks in writing.
> Attempt 3	PTE-A lacked by 10 marks in reading.
> Attempt 4	PTE-A lacked by 3 marks in speaking.
> Attempt 4a	PTE-A recheck no change.
> Attempt 5	PTE-A lacked by 9 marks in reading.
> 
> Total money wasted &#150; approx. 200000 including consultant fee + English books + scored mock test for TOEFL and PTE.
> Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all get success in PR process and a good job soon in Australia.


Don't give up. Try again.


----------



## JK684

Guys, is there any one who wrote PTE exam on April 4th ? I am not able to view the results due to an error in their site , I contacted their customer car, they are telling it will be fixed within 24-48 hours

A program error occurred
04/08/2015 02:07:04.169 : www6.pearsonvue.com


----------



## mam123

wolfskin said:


> Attempt 1	TOEFL lacked by 3 marks in writing.
> Attempt 2	IELTS	lacked by 0.5 marks in writing.
> Attempt 3	PTE-A lacked by 10 marks in reading.
> Attempt 4	PTE-A lacked by 3 marks in speaking.
> Attempt 4a	PTE-A recheck no change.
> Attempt 5	PTE-A lacked by 9 marks in reading.
> 
> Total money wasted – approx. 200000 including consultant fee + English books + scored mock test for TOEFL and PTE.
> Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all get success in PR process and a good job soon in Australia.



I really feel bad when someone talks like that.
I suppose you have tremendous amount of patience. It is already proved from your efforts. 

It is understood that you have failed these exams. But this is nothing but just a bad time. These are not the real tests. Real test is 'life' itself, where you have to prove yourself actually. However, if you give up, you will fail in the life and all your efforts will have no meaning. Believe me dear, "FAILURES ARE NOTHING BUT THE POSITIVES STEPS TOWARDS SUCCESS". You will understand meaning of my statement when you will cross this phase. Time is God! Time lightens all the wounds and marks. So dear, get up and go ahead till it is done finally!!! This is what I can say at the moment.
Wish you a very best of luck!


----------



## r4jin

*we still can do this*



wolfskin said:


> Attempt 1	TOEFL lacked by 3 marks in writing.
> Attempt 2	IELTS	lacked by 0.5 marks in writing.
> Attempt 3	PTE-A lacked by 10 marks in reading.
> Attempt 4	PTE-A lacked by 3 marks in speaking.
> Attempt 4a	PTE-A recheck no change.
> Attempt 5	PTE-A lacked by 9 marks in reading.
> 
> Total money wasted – approx. 200000 including consultant fee + English books + scored mock test for TOEFL and PTE.
> Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all get success in PR process and a good job soon in Australia.



Brah, let me tell ya something. Well, I believe you only have one huddle to break through in your PR process, english score. I am the same with you. I have taken, well, so many IELTS test that I can't even remember exactly how many they are. Probs more than 5 times in IELTS and more if I add up the test that I did not turn up for some reasons.

Every time I was able to secure 8 - 9 in Reading/Listening (Other fellas should be the same) and 7 in speaking but have never made 7 in writing.
I was so despaired and about to give up on everything when the result of EOR came out with 'no change' that I only needed 0.5 in writing section. 

Now I'm preparing for PTE-A as my uni mate and also many people in this forum recommended it saying it was relatively easier than IELTS.

I gave a shot and failed once in PTE. But now I know what exactly I need to work on. I keep encouraging myself to be confident and ready. I know I will make it in the next one. Lucky that I found about PTE exam.

You are so close to get to the goal. Let's give it a 'real last shot' throwing everything we've got at them. If you need study materials then pm me.

Also do you have a problem in booking the test because it is fully booked until very far?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear all 70+ scorers in writing,
Request you to kindly share your essay topic and also full essay here in this thread (if other thread is there, kindly share title). This will help us to understand the marking strategy of PTE and also for better preparation.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear all 70+ scorers in writing,
> Request you to kindly share your essay topic and also full essay here in this thread (if other thread is there, kindly share title). This will help us to understand the marking strategy of PTE and also for better preparation.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,



PTE Essay topics are at
1. PTE Questions https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

PTE Essays and solutions below
http://www.dylanaung.blogspot.sg/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html

General
Writing Task 2
Academic Writing Task 1


----------



## wolfskin

*Thanks*



mam123 said:


> I really feel bad when someone talks like that.
> I suppose you have tremendous amount of patience. It is already proved from your efforts. ..................


I really appreciate your support. And thank you all very very much to give me a good feeling. I am feeling so lost, disappointed, sad and depressed. Honestly my English is not that bad. I think you have said this rightly “Bad Time”. I am so unlucky that due to technical reason I lost mark in speaking section whereas I scored 65 in reading during 2nd last attempt on PTE and the last exam PTE offered me free.
Now coming back to giving one more try, Do you think coaching from Chopra’s (Pune) will help me. I know very well my weak point is in reading academic content. I get lost in scanning answers from academic text withing given time. I have tried all sort of things reading academic content from various universities (Through i tunes), newspaper, comprehension books, etc. but nothing helped.


----------



## wolfskin

r4jin said:


> Also do you have a problem in booking the test because it is fully booked until very far?


Thanks very very much for the good words, and considering there is no near date available for the exam it would be one more good reason to drop the idea completely. If I try for one more time I am planning to undergo coaching, and what do you suggest to get a exam date ?


----------



## dineshngct

atmahesh said:


> Don't give up. Try again.


Hi,

I am not sure what to enter while updating TE results in EOI. Please let me know whether should I enter Test tacker id or Registration ID.


----------



## Faris_ksa

wolfskin said:


> Attempt 1	TOEFL lacked by 3 marks in writing.
> Attempt 2	IELTS	lacked by 0.5 marks in writing.
> Attempt 3	PTE-A lacked by 10 marks in reading.
> Attempt 4	PTE-A lacked by 3 marks in speaking.
> Attempt 4a	PTE-A recheck no change.
> Attempt 5	PTE-A lacked by 9 marks in reading.
> 
> Total money wasted – approx. 200000 including consultant fee + English books + scored mock test for TOEFL and PTE.
> Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all get success in PR process and a good job soon in Australia.


Man don't give up yesterday i got the news that i failed to get the 10 points i need in TOEFL, after failing to do so 3 Times in IELTS. 

you can't give up now after all this efforts, from today i am starting to prepare my self for PTE-A for next month ..

i have been through a lot since last year getting my +ve Engineering Assessment after a lot of work & wait. I don't want to loose hope now ... we are close and we need to push a little harder to get where we want to be.


----------



## khandade.sunil

Guys,
I had appeared for PTE test yesterday, today I got an email saying that your score is available. I logged into pearson site and click on "View Report" but getting "A program error occurred " this error. Does anybody faced this issue


----------



## 3br4h!m

I believe I can write well but I just don't get ideas to produce enough content (200+ words). Any tips?


----------



## msgforsunil

3br4h!m said:


> I believe I can write well but I just don't get ideas to produce enough content (200+ words). Any tips?


You may refer below for more ideas.

Writing Task 2
Academic Writing Task 1


----------



## indossie

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear all 70+ scorers in writing,
> Request you to kindly share your essay topic and also full essay here in this thread (if other thread is there, kindly share title). This will help us to understand the marking strategy of PTE and also for better preparation.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


Should employers involve their employees in decision making process about their products and services. Discuss advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## canchi_mohd

Anybody from Bangalore can collect the PTE-Academic book & CD from me. For more details please PM your email ID, will let you know the details.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

indossie said:


> Should employers involve their employees in decision making process about their products and services. Discuss advantages and disadvantages.


Great...thanks for sharing.
Will refer the available literature of the same topic.
Can you share your written discourse of essay if you able to reconstruct it?


----------



## msgforsunil

*More exercises for Reading section*

Can you please refer me to the links/materials wherein I could practice more of the below topics, apart from MacMillan and Official Guide? 

Multiple-choice, choose single answer
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
Re-order paragraphs
Reading: Fill in the blanks
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## JK684

Hi Sunil, I had the same problem from yesterday. But it is fixed now 



khandade.sunil said:


> Guys,
> I had appeared for PTE test yesterday, today I got an email saying that your score is available. I logged into pearson site and click on "View Report" but getting "A program error occurred " this error. Does anybody faced this issue


----------



## JK684

Hi All,

Good news to share  . 

I have cleared PTE in first attempt.

Listening ------ 77
Reading -------- 81 
Speaking ------- 71
Writing -------- 90


Grammar ---90
Oral Fluency ---68
Pronunciation ---62
Spelling ---80
Vocabulary ---71
Written disclosure ---76

Got 10 Points in the points test.

Thanks every one in this forum for their tips. Special thanks to "mmauk11" for the essay tips he shared in his blog


----------



## 3br4h!m

JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share  .
> 
> I have cleared PTE in first attempt.
> 
> Listening ------ 77
> Reading -------- 81
> Speaking ------- 71
> Writing -------- 90
> 
> 
> Grammar ---90
> Oral Fluency ---68
> Pronunciation ---62
> Spelling ---80
> Vocabulary ---71
> Written disclosure ---76
> 
> Got 10 Points in the points test.
> 
> Thanks every one in this forum for their tips. Special thanks to "mmauk11" for the essay tips he shared in his blog


Congrats! What was your essay topic?


----------



## JK684

My essay topic was "Value added by travel in Education Is travel a necessary component of education or not ? Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels ? ". 

I guess this is not part of the PTE Esaay excel sheet. I will update it.


----------



## 3br4h!m

JK684 said:


> My essay topic was "Value added by travel in Education Is travel a necessary component of education or not ? Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels ? ".
> 
> I guess this is not part of the PTE Esaay excel sheet. I will update it.


Thanks! Can you outline just some of the points you wrote, if not the whole essay, please.


----------



## vivsontime

Friends, 

I have found a good document for essays which cover most generic topics which comes in exams. 

https://mega.co.nz/#F!yEdzyCbA!_Dvjzhlpx5i5xMx1dZJh5Q


----------



## tirik.ijrad

JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share  .
> 
> I have cleared PTE in first attempt.
> 
> Listening ------ 77
> Reading -------- 81
> Speaking ------- 71
> Writing -------- 90
> 
> Grammar ---90
> Oral Fluency ---68
> Pronunciation ---62
> Spelling ---80
> Vocabulary ---71
> Written disclosure ---76
> 
> Got 10 Points in the points test.
> 
> Thanks every one in this forum for their tips. Special thanks to "mmauk11" for the essay tips he shared in his blog


Kindly share your full essay too. 90 in writing is excellent.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

vivsontime said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have found a good document for essays which cover most generic topics which comes in exams.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!yEdzyCbA!_Dvjzhlpx5i5xMx1dZJh5Q


It needs login password.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

JK684 said:


> My essay topic was "Value added by travel in Education Is travel a necessary component of education or not ? Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels ? ".
> 
> I guess this is not part of the PTE Esaay excel sheet. I will update it.


Thanks.
I do not have any clue of the topic. What to write?


----------



## msgforsunil

vivsontime said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have found a good document for essays which cover most generic topics which comes in exams.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!yEdzyCbA!_Dvjzhlpx5i5xMx1dZJh5Q


I am not able to download. Please help.


----------



## mmauk11

Hey Guys,,,

I have updated the list of essays including the latest ones sent by some of you. Thank you. 
There are 26 of them. Please find from below link;

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

If you get any essays differnt from those, please help by leaving a comment so that the list can be updated. 

Cheers


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks.
> I do not have any clue of the topic. What to write?


Please refer The Importance of Travel for Personal Development


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> Please refer The Importance of Travel for Personal Development


And also The educational value of long term travel with kids - Matador Network


----------



## tirik.ijrad

msgforsunil said:


> Please refer The Importance of Travel for Personal Development





msgforsunil said:


> And also The educational value of long term travel with kids - Matador Network


Not in the form of essay.
It will be helpful for all of us to know how a 90 marked essay to be formed...
I request JK684 to help us.


----------



## sameer7106

Hey frends,

Finally my spouse cleared PTE with a score of *65+in each section*. For us it took almost 4 months of gruesome studies with no social life at all, couple of failures which made us to think that we will not be able to lodge our visa before July 2015. But we never loosed our hope as to achieve our dreams we have to somehow cross this phase and we tried our level best and WHOA.......we achieved it!!

Thanks to the expat forum and specially to the person who have started the previous thread of PTE (which is closed now) from where i got know about this exam, thanks everone 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> Finally my spouse cleared PTE with a score of 65+in each section. For us it took almost 4 months of gruesome studies with no social life at all, couple of failures which made us to think that we will not be able to lodge our visa before July 2015. But we never loosed our hope as to achieve our dreams we have to somehow cross this phase and we tried our level best and WHOA.......we achieved it!!
> 
> Thanks to the expat forum and specially to the person who have started the previous thread of PTE (which is closed now) from where i got know about this exam, thanks everone
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Congratulations.
This forum is thankful yo you for your contributions.
Keep helping.
Thanks,


----------



## indossie

sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> Finally my spouse cleared PTE with a score of *65+in each section*. For us it took almost 4 months of gruesome studies with no social life at all, couple of failures which made us to think that we will not be able to lodge our visa before July 2015. But we never loosed our hope as to achieve our dreams we have to somehow cross this phase and we tried our level best and WHOA.......we achieved it!!
> 
> Thanks to the expat forum and specially to the person who have started the previous thread of PTE (which is closed now) from where i got know about this exam, thanks everone
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Congrats. You've crossed the biggest hurdle & good luck with the journey ahead.


----------



## tsingh

To share my experience, I gave IELTS 3 times and scored 8or 8+ in RLS but writting was either 6 or 6.5 and it was frustrating.

Finally I decided to give PTE and i scored L 75, R73, W 70 S 85. I felt PTE is far more easier and i dont recomend but i didnt study at all, i had a look with sample questions and thats it.

My essay was
Some people argue laws change human behaviour whereas some people says laws has no effect on humans. Give your opinion


Hope it will help, Goodluck


----------



## JK684

Hi guys, I just followed the tips from mmauk11" s blog and memorized the standard structure of an essay. I think this helped me a lot. I also practiced writing essay on 3-4 topics (thru scored practice test and CD). I also had essay writing experience through IELTS general exam. One thing is you need to have a decent vocabulary.

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

Also use the spread sheet created by blokes in this forum - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Some points for my topic are given below. 

1. I supported the argument and agreed that travel will help in education. Then wrote two paragraphs - one with advantages and another with disadvantages.

2. advantages - experience different cultures, civilizations, meet new people, taste different food etc. provide some examples

3. disadvantages - cost of travel, some people dont want to go out of their comfort zone. 

Refer the below links also

TRAVELLING AS A PART OF EDUCATION | Essays and articles

Short Essay on Importance of Travelling in Education - Important India

Just google and find out more points. You will get plenty. I just made up the above points on the fly



tirik.ijrad said:


> Not in the form of essay.
> It will be helpful for all of us to know how a 90 marked essay to be formed...
> I request JK684 to help us.


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats for getting your desired score..

Could you please let us know the essay topic..




Hiraman said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Finally my result is out.
> L/R/S/W 82/76/90/69.
> 
> I got 65 + in each class.. As needed.
> 
> I'd suggest all exam takers to follow the following things.
> 1. Get the study material from 4share
> Go through the 3 modules n practice over n over.
> 2. Out of all the 4 language skills, i found reading where i was running out of time. Practice it to complete in time.
> 3. Download the Test tips on PTE website.
> 4. The most important element that will change the way you think about how you will achieve the needed score. -- the scoring guide on PTE official website. I didn't know it and went through it after exam.
> That supported my hope of hitting the score.
> 
> SCORING GUIDE MUST B READ BEFORE THR EXAM..
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Hiraman Sharma


----------



## andrew64

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Finally my result is out.
> L/R/S/W 82/76/90/69.
> 
> I got 65 + in each class.. As needed.
> 
> I'd suggest all exam takers to follow the following things.
> 1. Get the study material from 4share
> Go through the 3 modules n practice over n over.
> 2. Out of all the 4 language skills, i found reading where i was running out of time. Practice it to complete in time.
> 3. Download the Test tips on PTE website.
> 4. The most important element that will change the way you think about how you will achieve the needed score. -- the scoring guide on PTE official website. I didn't know it and went through it after exam.
> That supported my hope of hitting the score.
> 
> SCORING GUIDE MUST B READ BEFORE THR EXAM..
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Hiraman Sharma



Dear Hirman congrats you have nailed it . Looks like the writing was challenging . Can you share what did get for spelling and grammar


----------



## mmauk11

Congrats my firend 
It made me feel happy that you have cleared the exam in just one attempt. 
And also, I am so glad that my writing tips were useful for you. 

Cheers 





JK684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news to share  .
> 
> I have cleared PTE in first attempt.
> 
> Listening ------ 77
> Reading -------- 81
> Speaking ------- 71
> Writing -------- 90
> 
> 
> Grammar ---90
> Oral Fluency ---68
> Pronunciation ---62
> Spelling ---80
> Vocabulary ---71
> Written disclosure ---76
> 
> Got 10 Points in the points test.
> 
> Thanks every one in this forum for their tips. Special thanks to "mmauk11" for the essay tips he shared in his blog


----------



## mmauk11

Hello there,

For essay writing, I used to have that problem of having no enough ideas to describe especially for topics which I am not familiar. 

But after reading a lot of books and taking two classes at British Council, I realized that we dont actually need many ideas. It is just a matter of expressing those ideas with proper academic linking words cohesively. With a few good opening/closing and introduction sentences for each paragraph, you just need about two ideas for each subject in your paragraph. 

For example, instead of saying " On the other hand, ", if you write " Turning to the opposing arguments put forward by critics on the other side of the fence", not only your essay looks fluent, you will achive required 250 words quickly. 

I have compiled these useful sentences in my blog. Hope it is useful for you 
Cheers. 

The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas



3br4h!m said:


> I believe I can write well but I just don't get ideas to produce enough content (200+ words). Any tips?


----------



## andrew64

mmauk11 said:


> Congrats my firend
> It made me feel happy that you have cleared the exam in just one attempt.
> And also, I am so glad that my writing tips were useful for you.
> 
> Cheers


Dear "mmauk11" and others . Can you please explain me what does these scores mean

Written disclosure ---76

Got 10 Points in the points test.


----------



## mmauk11

Hello there, 

Written Discourse is an enabling skill. Exactly how it was put in PTE score guide, it means " Correct and Communicatively efficient production of written language at the textual level. Written discourse skills are presented in the structure of a written text, its internal coherence, logical development and the range of linguistic resources used to express meaning precisely"

But this skill is not as significant as your four communication skills such as listening, reading, writing and speaking. If you score 79 and above in each of four communciation skills, you get 20 points for AU visa. if 65 and above, thats 10 points. 

Good Luck and Cheers. 






andrew64 said:


> Dear "mmauk11" and others . Can you please explain me what does these scores mean
> 
> Written disclosure ---76
> 
> Got 10 Points in the points test.


----------



## vivsontime

Sorry for the earlier link : Here is a dropbox link for the same.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bd02zdqhqnvqqda/Writing_task_2_band_8_-_9(1).docx?dl=0


----------



## 3br4h!m

Question for those who have given the exam: Can you take notes on the PC itself? Wondering cause I can type much faster than I can write.


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,

I am not here to discouraging anyone but I want to share my experience with PTE-A.
I have given IELTS twice and PTE twice, but every time only in 1 section I was not cleared.
But in PTE-A first time my speaking was good but still I lacked with 2 marks to reach 65, rest all sections are good.
1st Attempt PTE-A(30th Jan): L68; R70;S63; W72

In second attempt, my speaking was not good due to lot of noise from fellow test takers, but rest all section was good, but my score is 72 in speaking and 61 in writing.
2nd Attempt PTE-A(17th March): L65; R66;S72; W61

After seeing my second result, it looks like PTE-A has also started business like IELTS to force people to give exam again and again and make money.

Is there anyone who faced similar issue with PTE-A?

Also want to know that is there any benefit if I will go for a re-check of my PTE results?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vivsontime

I am going to write the exam tomorrow for the second time. The main reason I refrained my self from IELTS was similar to you. 

I wish PTE-A is not going the IELTS otherwise may god bless us.


----------



## mmauk11

Sorry that you couldnt clear your English Test. 
But as someone who has gone though the same journey as you; more than 10 X IELTS & 2X PTE before I finally passed my PTE earlier this month, I can vouch that PTE is far better than IELTS. 

Looking at your PTE scores, you are almost there. Getting just 4 to 5 marks in either speaking or writing sections in PTE is far more easier than getting one or half band increase in IELTS. 

I suggest you keep being positive and give another shot after a few weeks of practices. I am sure you will clear the test. You can use plenty of resouces and tips available in this forum as well. 

Good luck and cheers. 




kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not here to discouraging anyone but I want to share my experience with PTE-A.
> I have given IELTS twice and PTE twice, but every time only in 1 section I was not cleared.
> But in PTE-A first time my speaking was good but still I lacked with 2 marks to reach 65, rest all sections are good.
> 1st Attempt PTE-A(30th Jan): L68; R70;S63; W72
> 
> In second attempt, my speaking was not good due to lot of noise from fellow test takers, but rest all section was good, but my score is 72 in speaking and 61 in writing.
> 2nd Attempt PTE-A(17th March): L65; R66;S72; W61
> 
> After seeing my second result, it looks like PTE-A has also started business like IELTS to force people to give exam again and again and make money.
> 
> Is there anyone who faced similar issue with PTE-A?
> 
> Also want to know that is there any benefit if I will go for a re-check of my PTE results?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## kishoreshet

I got to know that Pearson also conduct Mock test and Weekend classes.

Rs 5000 for classes for 20 hours(4 days over weekend) and Rs 500 for Mock test.

Did anyone took this and if yes is it useful ?

I plan to take the Mock Test and take feedback from them.


----------



## Babamalang

It purely depends on you. If you can learn via Online and prepare yourself well,then no need to approach any centers. Perhaps, the one use of getting trained in centers would be their tips int he classes , which can be really handy. I had enrolled in Chopras for 3000 bucks(20 hours), which include practice test plus+key answer with CD. I got some tips on the pattern of the test , which was promising, indeed. 

Mock tests are useful. However, the same is available in ebay , you could yourself take it at home but there is no evaluation by the computer. In centers, they do evaluation as well.


----------



## msgforsunil

*PTE essay voice?*

Should PTE essay be in active or passive voice?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Repetitions of questions?*

Apart from the essay, does any of the other questions(be it from official guide, practice plus, score tests, MacMillan, previous PTE exam) have repeated in the PTE exam?

If yes, would be happy to hear more on this.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Janardhan.G

Babamalang said:


> It purely depends on you. If you can learn via Online and prepare yourself well,then no need to approach any centers. Perhaps, the one use of getting trained in centers would be their tips int he classes , which can be really handy. I had enrolled in Chopras for 3000 bucks(20 hours), which include practice test plus+key answer with CD. I got some tips on the pattern of the test , which was promising, indeed.
> 
> Mock tests are useful. However, the same is available in ebay , you could yourself take it at home but there is no evaluation by the computer. In centers, they do evaluation as well.


do you mind sharing those tips on pattern?


----------



## JK684

A tip to every one who are going to take the exam soon - I felt the time for Reading section is barely sufficient, if you are not careful, you might end up in time trouble. Most of the fill in the blanks questions were easy. But you should not spend more time for Multiple choice questions (after reading passage) and Re-order paragraphs. I had 32 minutes for the whole section (17 questions).


----------



## kishoreshet

So if we have 32 minutes for the whole section (17 questions)., which mean we have around about 2mins for each section, it sounds impossible to me to get the reading section right.


----------



## msgforsunil

kishoreshet said:


> So if we have 32 minutes for the whole section (17 questions)., which mean we have around about 2mins for each section, it sounds impossible to me to get the reading section right.



Reading can vary between 32-41 mins. Yes, it comes approximately 2 mins per question.


----------



## JK684

yes it can vary between 32-41 minutes. For my test, it was 32 minutes for reading.


----------



## vivsontime

JK684 said:


> yes it can vary between 32-41 minutes. For my test, it was 32 minutes for reading.



As per my understanding from the official score guide, fill in the blank gives most marks. As it's 1mark per question.

correct me if I am wrong ?


----------



## msgforsunil

vivsontime said:


> As per my understanding from the official score guide, fill in the blank gives most marks. As it's 1mark per question.
> 
> correct me if I am wrong ?



Even reorder is also similar, "1 for Each pair of correct adjacent textboxes". So with 5 sentences, once can get 4 points. And there is no negative marking.


----------



## Janardhan.G

-- delete --


----------



## pdhadhal

Hello Folks 

I had appeared exam on 7th and I still do not have result !! This is suprising to me as earlier it was published in just one day or two days . 

it says "taken - Scores not reportable"


----------



## aarif

pdhadhal said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I had appeared exam on 7th and I still do not have result !! This is suprising to me as earlier it was published in just one day or two days .
> 
> it says "taken - Scores not reportable"


Don't worry.

It happens many time but in most of cases people are getting result within 5 working days.

It happened with me too.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Mamuk11,
Kindly add below for essay about "illiterate... 21st century....relearn".

There will always be people who will resist change, even the good ones. They would rather sit comfortably with their proven methods than venture further into the unknown.

But that won’t work well in the current speed at which technology advances. Remember the days when “typing” was a skill that companies valued? There were thousands of people whose job title was “typist” and they made a lot of money. Then the computer was invented and after just a few years, those who couldn’t operate computers were phased out.

It’s the same thing today. If you will just cling to the past, you will be left behind. You need to learn new things, unlearn the old ones!

The death of learning comes when a person starts to believe that everything has already been learned. This conceitedness closes the mind to learning new things. It’s like believing that the bottle is already full, and therefore must be capped shut, when it’s still halfway filled.

This mindset does not only hinder progress, but it also makes other people like you less. No, you don’t know everything. Knowing a lot would be accurate, but never everything.

Take a look at science. Most scientists claim they know very little about the things they experiment on, that there are more questions than answers, and that’s fine. Because that’s what science is all about. If these scientists proclaim themselves to have already learned everything, that’s the end of every development.

But if daily you strive to improve yourself, when you ask more questions than you can answer, and venture off to new methodologies, then like the great men of old you can be considered the modern Renaissance man or woman, and therefore an educated person of the 21st century.


----------



## sameer7106

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Finally my result is out.
> L/R/S/W 82/76/90/69.
> 
> I got 65 + in each class.. As needed.
> 
> I'd suggest all exam takers to follow the following things.
> 1. Get the study material from 4share
> Go through the 3 modules n practice over n over.
> 2. Out of all the 4 language skills, i found reading where i was running out of time. Practice it to complete in time.
> 3. Download the Test tips on PTE website.
> 4. The most important element that will change the way you think about how you will achieve the needed score. -- the scoring guide on PTE official website. I didn't know it and went through it after exam.
> That supported my hope of hitting the score.
> 
> SCORING GUIDE MUST B READ BEFORE THR EXAM..
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Hiraman Sharma


Congrats buddy for one of the most important phase of visa processing

Regards
Sameer


----------



## rkoushik2000

msgforsunil said:


> Should PTE essay be in active or passive voice?


It depends on the essay. If the essay asks your opinion about something, you can write it completely in active voice. I wrote the whole essay in active voice.


----------



## rkoushik2000

3br4h!m said:


> Question for those who have given the exam: Can you take notes on the PC itself? Wondering cause I can type much faster than I can write.


Sound of the keystrokes will definitely disturb you... I suggest you practice by writing short notes..


----------



## Himanshu Patel

how to deal with RE-ORDER PARAGRAPHS??????...........

any trick or tips guys........?


----------



## msgforsunil

Himanshu Patel said:


> how to deal with RE-ORDER PARAGRAPHS??????...........
> 
> any trick or tips guys........?


Some tips are at http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## tsingh

Himanshu Patel said:


> how to deal with RE-ORDER PARAGRAPHS??????...........
> 
> any trick or tips guys........?


Only tip I could say is, Once you see a sentence that seems no connection to anything, it is usually your first sentence. But don't rely on this totally.

In exam re-arrange is easy, Just read through and you will be able to arrange it.

Goodluck


----------



## JK684

You can't take notes in PC, that is not possible. They will give you an erasable notepad (with 4-5 pages) and pen. In Listening, there is a fill in the blanks section. For this type of question, I felt writing in notepad is easy rather than typing answers on the screen while you hear the text. You have enough time to transfer the answers once the recording is finished.



3br4h!m said:


> Question for those who have given the exam: Can you take notes on the PC itself? Wondering cause I can type much faster than I can write.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Sunil and Tsingh...........thank you guys for your help really appreciate...


----------



## nvea7

I have a question with my results for the Mock Test.

I received the following
75/78/74/90 (L/R/W/S)

In the Enabling skills I received all 90 for grammar, spelling, vocab and written discourse. I was wondering what could the problem be for the low band in writing?

Could it be the content or structure? 

Any insights on this would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## msgforsunil

nvea7 said:


> I have a question with my results for the Mock Test.
> 
> I received the following
> 75/78/74/90 (L/R/W/S)
> 
> In the Enabling skills I received all 90 for grammar, spelling, vocab and written discourse. I was wondering what could the problem be for the low band in writing?
> 
> Could it be the content or structure?
> 
> Any insights on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Excellent score. Read more on understanding results at http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## nvea7

msgforsunil said:


> Excellent score. Read more on understanding results at http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


It was a mock test and I am sitting for the actual exam tomorrow. I need 79+ across all bands so the mock results are not very motivating. I skimmed through the scoring guide, it seemed a bit too complex. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## msgforsunil

nvea7 said:


> It was a mock test and I am sitting for the actual exam tomorrow. I need 79+ across all bands so the mock results are not very motivating. I skimmed through the scoring guide, it seemed a bit too complex. Thanks anyways though.


I understand that its mock test and I am confident that you will achieve your target.

All the best for the real exam!!!


----------



## 3br4h!m

nvea7 said:


> It was a mock test and I am sitting for the actual exam tomorrow. I need 79+ across all bands so the mock results are not very motivating. I skimmed through the scoring guide, it seemed a bit too complex. Thanks anyways though.


It was quite the contrary for me. I nailed the mock tests with 80+ scores but the real exam today was much more difficult it seemed. I don't hope to achieve above 79 in all modules 

People suggested that mock tests were difficult than the real test, but its not true, atleast it wasn't the case for me.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Scored Tests Vs PTE Exam?*

As I understand most of the times people get more marks in PTE when compared to scored exam.

Is is that questions are easy or valuation is liberal or both?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

3br4h!m said:


> It was quite the contrary for me. I nailed the mock tests with 80+ scores but the real exam today was much more difficult it seemed. I don't hope to achieve above 79 in all modules
> 
> People suggested that mock tests were difficult than the real test, but its not true, atleast it wasn't the case for me.



Can you please share as what was difficult?


----------



## 3br4h!m

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please share as what was difficult?


*Retell lecture* and *Summarize Spoken Text* were by far the most difficult. Not just that the speaker talked too fast, but also in a jargon that I could barely understand. 

One of the *fill in the blanks* was also difficult, so I'm afraid I might have lost marks there too. 

A couple of *answer short question* were tricky and difficult to guess, much difficult that in mock scored tests. I will get one incorrect, and one I just couldn't figure out. So lost marks there too.

Overall, I was aiming for 79 in each, but that looks difficult now. But I'm pretty sure I'll get above 65, atleast I'd like to think so.


----------



## msgforsunil

3br4h!m said:


> *Retell lecture* and *Summarize Spoken Text* were by far the most difficult. Not just that the speaker talked too fast, but also in a jargon that I could barely understand.
> 
> One of the *fill in the blanks* was also difficult, so I'm afraid I might have lost marks there too.
> 
> A couple of *answer short question* were tricky and difficult to guess, much difficult that in mock scored tests. I will get one incorrect, and one I just couldn't figure out. So lost marks there too.
> 
> Overall, I was aiming for 79 in each, but that looks difficult now. But I'm pretty sure I'll get above 65, atleast I'd like to think so.


Thanks for the update. All the best for your results.


----------



## edubbulhoes

*Results*



3br4h!m said:


> *Retell lecture* and *Summarize Spoken Text* were by far the most difficult. Not just that the speaker talked too fast, but also in a jargon that I could barely understand.
> 
> One of the *fill in the blanks* was also difficult, so I'm afraid I might have lost marks there too.
> 
> A couple of *answer short question* were tricky and difficult to guess, much difficult that in mock scored tests. I will get one incorrect, and one I just couldn't figure out. So lost marks there too.
> 
> Overall, I was aiming for 79 in each, but that looks difficult now. But I'm pretty sure I'll get above 65, atleast I'd like to think so.


Dude, please, share your scores as soon as possible. I'm planing to book and sit PTE in the upcoming days, so this kind of updated information is extremely important to me.

I hope to hear good news from you soon.
Many thanks in advance!
All the best.
Eduardo


----------



## ckwise

Kindly share your essay topics 
Good luck!


----------



## sameer7106

Himanshu Patel said:


> how to deal with RE-ORDER PARAGRAPHS??????...........
> 
> any trick or tips guys........?


Hi mate,

In reading section there are 17 questions which you have to compete in 30-40 minutes. Now according to mE Reading section is the toughest of all and in this section you have to manage your time wisely.

Now in most of the cases (why i am saying most of the time because my spouse gave pte 4 times :boxing you will get *2-3 re arrange,4-5 fill in the blanks, 4-5 dropdowns,2-3 multipe choice, 2 single answer*. ITS JUST THE APPROX FIGURES.....

My Advice to fellow test takers are

1) Dont waste your time in re arrange as it doesn't have any negative marking and most of the time is been spent on this section just to gain 5 correct points whereas the time consumed in this particular question is the highest.

2) Concentrate more on the fill in the blanks and dropdowns as they each of these questions give you an opportunity to score 5 in each and is relatively easier than the re arrange.

In my last attempt i have suggested the same to my spouse and have distributed time to each question and it worked for her. She got 17 questions and 40 minutes to complete it. We have alloted 2 minutes to 7 questions *1.5 X 7=10.5 min*, *10 x 3= 30 min*, though she end up saving a minute while finishing off with this section.

I hope this might be useful to others while appearing for their PTE.

PTE IS JUST NOT ONLY ABOUT ENGLISH BUT A BIT OF SMART WORK TOO  !!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## hari_sudhan

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> In reading section there are 17 questions which u have to compete in 30-40 minutes. Now according to mE Reading section is the toughest of all and in this section you have to manage ur time wisely.
> 
> Now in most of the cases (why i am saying most of the time because my spouse gave pte 4 times :boxing you will get *2-3 re arrange,4-5 fill in the blanks, 4-5 dropdowns,2-3 multipe choice, 2 single answer*. ITS JUST THE APPROX FIGURES.....
> 
> My Advice to fellow test takers are
> 
> 1) Dont waste your time in re arrange as it doesn't have any negative marking and most of the time is been spent on this section just to gain 5 correct points whereas the time consumed in this particular question is the highest.
> 
> 2) Concentrate more on the fill in the blanks and dropdowns as they each of these questions give u an opportunity to score 5 in each and is relatively easier than the re arrange.
> 
> In my last attempt i have suggested the same to my spouse and have distributed time to each question and it worked for her. She got 17 questions and 40 minutes to complete it. We have alloted 2 minutes to 7 questions *1.5 X 7=10.5 min*, *10 x 3= 30 min*, though she end up saving a minute while finishing off with this section.
> 
> I hope this might be useful to others while appearing for their PTE.
> 
> PTE IS JUST NOT ONLY ABOUT ENGLISH BUT A BIT OF SMART WORK TOO  !!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Excellent information on time management for Reading session. As rightly said spending less time for re-arrange is the key. Thanks Sameer.


----------



## 3br4h!m

hari_sudhan said:


> Excellent information on time management for Reading session. As rightly said spending less time for re-arrange is the key. Thanks Sameer.


Interestingly, I didn't find re-arrange difficult at all. It just took me maybe 2-3 minutes each. The only section where I lacked time was the essay, the clock was nearing zero so I had to submit whatever I had. Overall, I completed the 3hr test in 1.75hr maybe.


----------



## TanuPatel

*Finally got my desired scores !*

Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-

Listening - 90
Reading - 90
Speaking - 88
Writing - 90

I'm really grateful to many members of this forum who provided their valuable inputs over private messages/ replies to my queries on this forum. Special thanks to funkyzoom, mmauk11, aj_ferns, Varunmalhotra11 amongst all others!!

I only had problems with the speaking section, so some of the fellow member tips which helped me to a great extent are:

*Speaking*: Concentrate on fluency & pronunciation and also sound confident. Describe image - Identify and emphasize the most important or striking feature(s) of the diagram or chart. Use keywords like bar graph, line graph, pie chart, chart, table...depicts, denotes, illustrates, describes, gives info on...inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease...remained constant...the figures plummeted...comparatively.. proportional...etc.

Feel free to ask me any questions if you need any assistance or information regarding PTE-A.


----------



## 3br4h!m

TanuPatel said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 88
> Writing - 90
> 
> I'm really grateful to many members of this forum who provided their valuable inputs over private messages/ replies to my queries on this forum. Special thanks to funkyzoom, mmauk11, aj_ferns, Varunmalhotra11 amongst all others!!
> 
> I only had problems with the speaking section, so some of the fellow member tips which helped me to a great extent are:
> 
> *Speaking*: Concentrate on fluency & pronunciation and also sound confident. Describe image - Identify and emphasize the most important or striking feature(s) of the diagram or chart. Use keywords like bar graph, line graph, pie chart, chart, table...depicts, denotes, illustrates, describes, gives info on...inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease...remained constant...the figures plummeted...comparatively.. proportional...etc.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions if you need any assistance or information regarding PTE-A.


Wow, thats almost 100% marks scored there. If you got 90 in all, you'd probably have some kind of a record


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Tarun I am exactly in the same situation where I need 79/90 in PTE to score 60 and above.

I am attempting PTE in the approximately 15 days from today.

Please provide me some tips for reading and writing.

I had attempted IELTS 4 times to get 7 and above and everytime I scored 7 and above in all sections expect writing.

Please brother share some tips for writing and also are there any websites where I can take up mock tests


----------



## kishoreshet

TanuPatel said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 88
> Writing - 90
> 
> I'm really grateful to many members of this forum who provided their valuable inputs over private messages/ replies to my queries on this forum. Special thanks to funkyzoom, mmauk11, aj_ferns, Varunmalhotra11 amongst all others!!
> 
> I only had problems with the speaking section, so some of the fellow member tips which helped me to a great extent are:
> 
> *Speaking*: Concentrate on fluency & pronunciation and also sound confident. Describe image - Identify and emphasize the most important or striking feature(s) of the diagram or chart. Use keywords like bar graph, line graph, pie chart, chart, table...depicts, denotes, illustrates, describes, gives info on...inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease...remained constant...the figures plummeted...comparatively.. proportional...etc.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions if you need any assistance or information regarding PTE-A.


Congrats Great news...please share essay topic that you got...Thanks in advance.


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys,


Nice to see that people are passing with flying colors..I received my score today and results are bit disappointing.

Reading : 62
Listening : 60
Writing :64
Speaking :70

This was my second attempt. I felt that most of the answers which I chose were right but it did not reflect on the exam.

Very much confused and disappointed.


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi, All the best for your upcoming exam.

For the writing section, below are my tips:

*Summarize Written Text:*

• I got 4 paragraphs to summarize in this section.Summarize each para, and then combine all of them, deleting irrelevant details. Use one or more prepositional phrases and discourse markers. Make sure the sentence is grammatically correct and you write only 1 sentence.

*Write essay: *

• Write atleast 200+ words
• Vocabulary, Grammar, Discourse and Spelling are the key, ofcourse along with the content. So please allot some time to check these at the end. 
• Discourse can be easily achieved by using the words (Firstly, Secondly, Finally, In conclusion etc)
• Use some idiomatic expressions - some general ones which we can use in most of the essays - Last but not the least, blessing in disguise, turn a blind eye etc
• I used the format provided by IELTS Ryan youtube video to write essays. It helped me a lot.
• You may refer to mmauk11's blog for essay pointers. Like him, I had prepared a list of pointers on the essays shared on this forum, so that I don't waste my time coming up with new ideas. You may PM me your email id, incase you want the doc.





I Want to be Aussie said:


> Tarun I am exactly in the same situation where I need 79/90 in PTE to score 60 and above.
> 
> I am attempting PTE in the approximately 15 days from today.
> 
> Please provide me some tips for reading and writing.
> 
> I had attempted IELTS 4 times to get 7 and above and everytime I scored 7 and above in all sections expect writing.
> 
> Please brother share some tips for writing and also are there any websites where I can take up mock tests


----------



## nash1980

Hi Guyz,

I got the invite under 189 yesterday.
Working to fill in the visa application.

My application is almost filled. Need some help for the same:
- When will be the stage I need to pay money? I guess while submitting the application, I may be wrong?
- Can we pay by debit card?
- I am the primary applicant, does my wife also needs to appear for English language test (she is an Engineer and working with an mnc for past 12 years)?
- when would be the stage when I upload the scanned copy of documents?

Nash


----------



## 3br4h!m

TanuPatel said:


> Hi, All the best for your upcoming exam.
> 
> For the writing section, below are my tips:
> 
> *Summarize Written Text:*
> 
> • I got 4 paragraphs to summarize in this section.Summarize each para, and then combine all of them, deleting irrelevant details. Use one or more prepositional phrases and discourse markers. Make sure the sentence is grammatically correct and you write only 1 sentence.
> 
> *Write essay: *
> 
> • Write atleast 200+ words
> • Vocabulary, Grammar, Discourse and Spelling are the key, ofcourse along with the content. So please allot some time to check these at the end.
> • Discourse can be easily achieved by using the words (Firstly, Secondly, Finally, In conclusion etc)
> • Use some idiomatic expressions - some general ones which we can use in most of the essays - Last but not the least, blessing in disguise, turn a blind eye etc
> • I used the format provided by IELTS Ryan youtube video to write essays. It helped me a lot.
> • You may refer to mmauk11's blog for essay pointers. Like him, I had prepared a list of pointers on the essays shared on this forum, so that I don't waste my time coming up with new ideas. You may PM me your email id, incase you want the doc.


I made a huge mistake of not writing atleast 200 words, most of my time went into thinking ideas, I could have just written any crap even to reach 200 words.


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi, 

I got 2 essays to write. Both were similar topics, which have been previously shared:

1.In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invention? Why?

2.Learning a new language is helpful/not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?



kishoreshet said:


> Congrats Great news...please share essay topic that you got...Thanks in advance.


----------



## TanuPatel

Thanks! Yes, finally !! 


atmahesh said:


> Congrats Tanu. Finally u cleared speaking hurdle.


----------



## TanuPatel

Ohh, I think you should analyse the PTE-A score guide. You might be losing out marks for "Form" in this section. Glad, I could help! Hope you crack it in your next attempt.


3br4h!m said:


> I made a huge mistake of not writing atleast 200 words, most of my time went into thinking ideas, I could have just written any crap even to reach 200 words.


----------



## Janardhan.G

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Nice to see that people are passing with flying colors..I received my score today and results are bit disappointing.
> 
> Reading : 62
> Listening : 60
> Writing :64
> Speaking :70
> 
> This was my second attempt. I felt that most of the answers which I chose were right but it did not reflect on the exam.
> 
> Very much confused and disappointed.



what was your previous score brother..? do you have any experience with IELTS?


----------



## kishoreshet

TanuPatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 2 essays to write. Both were similar topics, which have been previously shared:
> 
> 1.In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invention? Why?
> 
> 2.Learning a new language is helpful/not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?


Thank you, I appreciate your help and may god bless you.


----------



## vivsontime

Janardhan.G said:


> what was your previous score brother..? do you have any experience with IELTS?


2 ielts and 2 pte. The writing was the hurdle in ielts, I always got 7+ in rest.

As far as PTE goes, may be it's not giving what I was hoping for, after seeing all the fellows. But I have decided not to give up. I will be writing PTE again on 23rd.

If someone can advise me, how to bridge that gap? I can pm them directly. I want to get rid of this over a year now, but, seems luck is not riding along.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

TanuPatel said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 88
> Writing - 90
> 
> I'm really grateful to many members of this forum who provided their valuable inputs over private messages/ replies to my queries on this forum. Special thanks to funkyzoom, mmauk11, aj_ferns, Varunmalhotra11 amongst all others!!
> 
> I only had problems with the speaking section, so some of the fellow member tips which helped me to a great extent are:
> 
> *Speaking*: Concentrate on fluency & pronunciation and also sound confident. Describe image - Identify and emphasize the most important or striking feature(s) of the diagram or chart. Use keywords like bar graph, line graph, pie chart, chart, table...depicts, denotes, illustrates, describes, gives info on...inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease...remained constant...the figures plummeted...comparatively.. proportional...etc.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions if you need any assistance or information regarding PTE-A.


CONGRATULATION ..Tanu

score is kind of motivation......for us

well done


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

TanuPatel said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 88
> Writing - 90
> 
> I'm really grateful to many members of this forum who provided their valuable inputs over private messages/ replies to my queries on this forum. Special thanks to funkyzoom, mmauk11, aj_ferns, Varunmalhotra11 amongst all others!!
> 
> I only had problems with the speaking section, so some of the fellow member tips which helped me to a great extent are:
> 
> Speaking: Concentrate on fluency & pronunciation and also sound confident. Describe image - Identify and emphasize the most important or striking feature(s) of the diagram or chart. Use keywords like bar graph, line graph, pie chart, chart, table...depicts, denotes, illustrates, describes, gives info on...inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease...remained constant...the figures plummeted...comparatively.. proportional...etc.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions if you need any assistance or information regarding PTE-A.


Great scores Tanu! Happy for you


----------



## andrew64

*PTE-A contact*

Hi Guys , 

Unfortunately in my country there is no PTE-A exam for next 3 months .Anyone knows the email id of PTE-A where we can inform about this . 

In the purpose of the exam do i need to give migration purpose , afraid like Ielts they wont give 80+ if they know it is for migration ,


----------



## Sheeb

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Great scores Tanu! Happy for you


Unfortunately I scored only 47 again I'm PTE speaking....hmmm.... the computer is not able to recognise my English. 
Hmmmm


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Unfortunately I scored only 47 again I'm PTE speaking....hmmm.... the computer is not able to recognise my English.
> Hmmmm


Hey sheeb,

sorry to hear that, message me on whatsapp, i missed your number.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hey sheeb,
> 
> sorry to hear that, message me on whatsapp, i missed your number.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Any one written toefl? ? Is is better than ielts? I didn't take ielts general. I had taken only ielts academic and found ielts to be less time bound as far as images are concerned.


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Any one written toefl? ? Is is better than ielts? I didn't take ielts general. I had taken only ielts academic and found ielts to be less time bound as far as images are concerned.


Hi sheeb,

i wrote TOEFL as well in year 2012 and scored 112 out of 120 so i guess toefl is also easy but to get a score of 27 in writing is bit dubious.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## aarif

Sheeb said:


> Unfortunately I scored only 47 again I'm PTE speaking....hmmm.... the computer is not able to recognise my English.
> Hmmmm


Sheeb,

Try to speak slower and louder. Speak each word clearly. 
With this you will get good score.


----------



## vivsontime

Is there a way, we can get visa without the scoring 10 points on English. My current points assessment is with 55 point which does not include the partner skills.

if not then please ignore it, Its just coming out from frustration.


----------



## aarif

vivsontime said:


> Is there a way, we can get visa without the scoring 10 points on English. My current points assessment is with 55 point which does not include the partner skills.
> 
> if not then please ignore it, Its just coming out from frustration.


 What is your ANZSCO Code ?


----------



## akrish

vivsontime said:


> Is there a way, we can get visa without the scoring 10 points on English. My current points assessment is with 55 point which does not include the partner skills.
> 
> if not then please ignore it, Its just coming out from frustration.


State nomination


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Essay:
Learning a new language is helpful/not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?
----------------
Many languages on this earth evolved with the growth of human civilization at multiple different sites that were disconnected to each other before the transport and communication revolutions took place. Now the world is interconnected and has become smaller so it is difficult to deal with such diversities and complexities of language. Hence, there is a need to tie populations of the world with the help of one global language. Presently, the English language seems to be doing this job.

There are some concrete reasons why the spread of English as a global language has more benefits. Firstly, when we have a common language, it becomes easier to communicate accurately and effectively. For example, in case of natural calamities like a tsunami or hurricanes that can affect more than one country, warnings of alert can be understood by all if communicated in English.

Secondly, new theoretical developments in the field of science and technology can be easily shared amongst all countries of world if there is a common language in which they are conducted. Finally, the spread of English makes the world easy and convenient place to access and live. This is a boon for those who travel and/or work for multinational companies.

However, some people argue that the spread of English has certain drawbacks. Many vernacular languages are dying because of it and this is not only a lingual loss but a cultural loss as well. Moreover, they also add that such invasion of English is a threat to the cultural and linguistic diversities that we have on earth.

To conclude, it is thru that the widespread use of English as a global language dominates over local languages and their cultures. However, I think we need one common language for human betterment. Thus, I opine that the spread of English, as a global language has more benefits.
---------------


----------



## tsingh

vivsontime said:


> 2 ielts and 2 pte. The writing was the hurdle in ielts, I always got 7+ in rest.
> 
> As far as PTE goes, may be it's not giving what I was hoping for, after seeing all the fellows. But I have decided not to give up. I will be writing PTE again on 23rd.
> 
> If someone can advise me, how to bridge that gap? I can pm them directly. I want to get rid of this over a year now, but, seems luck is not riding along.


If you can send me your essay, I can check and provide some feedback.


----------



## vivsontime

aarif said:


> What is your ANZSCO Code ?


I am applying for Systems Administrator - ANZSCO 262113


----------



## tirik.ijrad

tirik.ijrad said:


> Mamuk11,
> Kindly add below for essay about "illiterate... 21st century....relearn".
> 
> There will always be people who will resist change, even the good ones. They would rather sit comfortably with their proven methods than venture further into the unknown.
> 
> But that won’t work well in the current speed at which technology advances. Remember the days when “typing” was a skill that companies valued? There were thousands of people whose job title was “typist” and they made a lot of money. Then the computer was invented and after just a few years, those who couldn’t operate computers were phased out.
> 
> It’s the same thing today. If you will just cling to the past, you will be left behind. You need to learn new things, unlearn the old ones!
> 
> The death of learning comes when a person starts to believe that everything has already been learned. This conceitedness closes the mind to learning new things. It’s like believing that the bottle is already full, and therefore must be capped shut, when it’s still halfway filled.
> 
> This mindset does not only hinder progress, but it also makes other people like you less. No, you don’t know everything. Knowing a lot would be accurate, but never everything.
> 
> Take a look at science. Most scientists claim they know very little about the things they experiment on, that there are more questions than answers, and that’s fine. Because that’s what science is all about. If these scientists proclaim themselves to have already learned everything, that’s the end of every development.
> 
> But if daily you strive to improve yourself, when you ask more questions than you can answer, and venture off to new methodologies, then like the great men of old you can be considered the modern Renaissance man or woman, and therefore an educated person of the 21st century.





tirik.ijrad said:


> Essay:
> Learning a new language is helpful/not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?
> ----------------
> Many languages on this earth evolved with the growth of human civilization at multiple different sites that were disconnected to each other before the transport and communication revolutions took place. Now the world is interconnected and has become smaller so it is difficult to deal with such diversities and complexities of language. Hence, there is a need to tie populations of the world with the help of one global language. Presently, the English language seems to be doing this job.
> 
> There are some concrete reasons why the spread of English as a global language has more benefits. Firstly, when we have a common language, it becomes easier to communicate accurately and effectively. For example, in case of natural calamities like a tsunami or hurricanes that can affect more than one country, warnings of alert can be understood by all if communicated in English.
> 
> Secondly, new theoretical developments in the field of science and technology can be easily shared amongst all countries of world if there is a common language in which they are conducted. Finally, the spread of English makes the world easy and convenient place to access and live. This is a boon for those who travel and/or work for multinational companies.
> 
> However, some people argue that the spread of English has certain drawbacks. Many vernacular languages are dying because of it and this is not only a lingual loss but a cultural loss as well. Moreover, they also add that such invasion of English is a threat to the cultural and linguistic diversities that we have on earth.
> 
> To conclude, it is thru that the widespread use of English as a global language dominates over local languages and their cultures. However, I think we need one common language for human betterment. Thus, I opine that the spread of English, as a global language has more benefits.
> ---------------





tsingh said:


> If you can send me your essay, I can check and provide some feedback.


Kindly provide your feedback on attached essay. Thanks.


----------



## Sheeb

aarif said:


> Sheeb,
> 
> Try to speak slower and louder. Speak each word clearly.
> With this you will get good score.


Thanks aarif. .. but now iam not sure if I should retake pte... as the computer can't understand me. ..I wonder how I should test myself if I have improved before giving my next attempt. 

Even the time for the reading section was insufficient. ...


----------



## Sheeb

tirik.ijrad said:


> Essay:
> Learning a new language is helpful/not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?
> ----------------
> Many languages on this earth evolved with the growth of human civilization at multiple different sites that were disconnected to each other before the transport and communication revolutions took place. Now the world is interconnected and has become smaller so it is difficult to deal with such diversities and complexities of language. Hence, there is a need to tie populations of the world with the help of one global language. Presently, the English language seems to be doing this job.
> 
> There are some concrete reasons why the spread of English as a global language has more benefits. Firstly, when we have a common language, it becomes easier to communicate accurately and effectively. For example, in case of natural calamities like a tsunami or hurricanes that can affect more than one country, warnings of alert can be understood by all if communicated in English.
> 
> Secondly, new theoretical developments in the field of science and technology can be easily shared amongst all countries of world if there is a common language in which they are conducted. Finally, the spread of English makes the world easy and convenient place to access and live. This is a boon for those who travel and/or work for multinational companies.
> 
> However, some people argue that the spread of English has certain drawbacks. Many vernacular languages are dying because of it and this is not only a lingual loss but a cultural loss as well. Moreover, they also add that such invasion of English is a threat to the cultural and linguistic diversities that we have on earth.
> 
> To conclude, it is thru that the widespread use of English as a global language dominates over local languages and their cultures. However, I think we need one common language for human betterment. Thus, I opine that the spread of English, as a global language has more benefits.
> ---------------


Great... Thanks


----------



## Sheeb

My essay topic was about global problems and the role of government and industries to solve these problems


----------



## tsingh

tirik.ijrad said:


> Learning a new language is helpful/not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?
> ----------------
> Many languages on this earth evolved with the growth of human civilization at multiple different sites that were disconnected to each other before the transport and communication revolutions took place. Now the world is interconnected and has become smaller so it is difficult to deal with such diversities and complexities of language. Hence, there is a need to tie populations of the world with the help of one global language. Presently, the English language seems to be doing this job.
> 
> There are some concrete reasons why the spread of English as a global language has more benefits. Firstly, when we have a common language, it becomes easier to communicate accurately and effectively. For example, in case of natural calamities like a tsunami or hurricanes that can affect more than one country, warnings of alert can be understood by all if communicated in English.
> 
> Secondly, new theoretical developments in the field of science and technology can be easily shared amongst all countries of world if there is a common language in which they are conducted. Finally, the spread of English makes the world easy and convenient place to access and live. This is a boon for those who travel and/or work for multinational companies.
> 
> However, some people argue that the spread of English has certain drawbacks. Many vernacular languages are dying because of it and this is not only a lingual loss but a cultural loss as well. Moreover, they also add that such invasion of English is a threat to the cultural and linguistic diversities that we have on earth.
> 
> To conclude, it is thru that the widespread use of English as a global language dominates over local languages and their cultures. However, I think we need one common language for human betterment. Thus, I opine that the spread of English, as a global language has more benefits.


There need some correction regarding sentence making, I can see you are trying to make sentence complex but ending up making grammatically wrong. With PTE i could say you dont need to focus on making sentence too complex, just focus on simple grammatically correct.

Many languages on this earth evolved 
*It should be Many languages evolved* 

Now the world is interconnected and has become smaller so it is difficult to deal with such diversities and complexities of language
*Now, World is interconnected and has become smaller, which makes it difficult to deal with such diversities and complexities of language....*

Hence, there is a need to tie populations of the world with the help of one global language.
*It should be population not populations*

I prefer something like this.
There are ample of reasons.......... Firstly,............................ Secondly,................................. Thridly,............................. For Example, ................................

On the other hand...................... Firstly,............... Secondly,.................. Any example............

If you change paragraph, try something like this,

There are ample of reasons.......... Firstly,............................ 
Secondly,................................. 


In Addition to that,............................. For Example, ................................


Firstly, when we have a common language, it becomes easier to communicate accurately and effectively.
*Firstly, having a common language makes it easier to communicate accurately and effectively.....*

Secondly, new theoretical developments in the field of science and technology can be easily shared amongst* all countries of world* (not correct) if there is a common language in which they are conducted. 
*Secondly, Global language contributes by making developments in the field of science and technology easily shared amongst different countries.*

Same mistake done in paragraph before this with the last sentence. Try not to write like this something something something if this is done.

*and/or* dont do this


some people argue that the spread of English has certain drawbacks
*going off topic, topic is global language not English*

Many vernacular languages are dying because of it and this is not only a lingual loss but a cultural loss as well. Moreover, they also add that such invasion of English is a threat to the cultural and linguistic diversities that we have on earth.
*Both sentence has same meaning*


Moreover, they also add that such invasion of English is a threat to the cultural and linguistic diversities that we have on earth.
*Moreover, they add, such invasion of English is a threat to cultural and linguistic diversities.*



countries of the world, diversities that we have on earth, many languages on this earth,
try not to use them in this way. when we talk about languages, we talk about on earth we dont have to specify it everywhere.

You are using the too much, in many places we didnt need that.


----------



## tsingh

Sheeb said:


> Thanks aarif. .. but now iam not sure if I should retake pte... as the computer can't understand me. ..I wonder how I should test myself if I have improved before giving my next attempt.
> 
> Even the time for the reading section was insufficient. ...


Record yourself, Listen and you will know your mistakes.

Take sufficient pause at , and . and listen how news reader speak, learn by watching them.

Reading, practice more, spend less time on fill ups drop down menus, they are more easier than last part.


----------



## manc0108

Hi guys,

Got my PTE score today, L/R/W 65+ Failed in Speaking part.

Even after several attempts in IELTS, I managed to get around 6.5.

I have PTE exam next week. Please share tips for Speaking so that I can practice.


----------



## sameer7106

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my PTE score today, L/R/W 65+ Failed in Speaking part.
> 
> Even after several attempts in IELTS, I managed to get around 6.5.
> 
> I have PTE exam next week. Please share tips for Speaking so that I can practice.


Hi marc,

how much you scored in speaking and what about pronunciation and fluency??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## manc0108

Scored only 55 in speakig with Oral fluency of 56 and Pronunciation 47.

I don't know where I am lagging.


----------



## Sheeb

Sheeb said:


> My essay topic was about global problems and the role of government and industries to solve these problems


The first time I attempted the essay topic was " should the wild animals be protected? Why"


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Sheeb, 

How is your PTE_A exams preparation going on. Have you completed or yet to finish the exams with desired scores.

All the very best in advance.



Sheeb said:


> The first time I attempted the essay topic was " should the wild animals be protected? Why"


----------



## nicemathan

I would suggest to give the reason as migration reason, PTE folks send the results directly to DIBP. Having said that I am not sure how DIBP tracks it, probably using the passport number. Still while uploading documents after lodging the VISA application result card from PTE-A needs to be uploaded.



andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Unfortunately in my country there is no PTE-A exam for next 3 months .Anyone knows the email id of PTE-A where we can inform about this .
> 
> In the purpose of the exam do i need to give migration purpose , afraid like Ielts they wont give 80+ if they know it is for migration ,


----------



## andrew64

*booking in advance*

Hi guys need some advise pearson exam booking . One week ago when i book the exam price shown as $140 and today $250 . 
I am booking for 2nd exam in advance since it hard to get dates , afraid will go out of dates . 
Is the price low in some days and high in another day .


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys,

I was checking tbe DIBP website and see that CAE as an alternative as well.

Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## gskumar

*kumar*

Hi All,

I have given my first attempt for PTE - A, my scores are below.

Listening	67
Reading	65
Speaking	77
Writing	67

Does it mean that now i got 10 points?

Thanks


----------



## aarif

nicemathan said:


> I would suggest to give the reason as migration reason, PTE folks send the results directly to DIBP. Having said that I am not sure how DIBP tracks it, probably using the passport number. Still while uploading documents after lodging the VISA application result card from PTE-A needs to be uploaded.


Hi

By default our result is not visible to any institutions or organisations.

If you select send result to DIBP then they will be notify and able to check your result based on candidateid or exam id from pearson portal. Otherwise they are not able to see your result

Same as when you use send result option from my account section, your result will be visible for them.


----------



## malik.umair56

Hi.
guys i did my Test yesterday and its 5 Pm here but on the website its written. "delivered- on hold"
any idea what does that mean? and when m gonna get it?


----------



## aarif

malik.umair56 said:


> Hi.
> guys i did my Test yesterday and its 5 Pm here but on the website its written. "delivered- on hold"
> any idea what does that mean? and when m gonna get it?


Hi

Dont worry.

You will get your result with in 5 working days. 

Best Luck.


----------



## Janardhan.G

looks like PTE is too popular now, it is very difficult now to book a slot in next 15 days. 

In hyderabad(india) with strom group slots are not available until May 1st , and in pearson official center slots are not available at all for the next 6 months..(may be a glitch).


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends,
I am practicing read aloud with Google Speech. It is recognizing my speech 90%.
Can I assume that PTE A computer will at least recognize my speech up to 70% level?
BTW, I speak Indian English.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Cleared PTE*

Thanks for you awesome support.

I got my PTE score today.

Scored Test 1 - L/R/S/W: 73/61/66/69
Scored Test 2 - L/R/S/W: 77/67/71/72
PTE - L/R/S/W: 89/69/90/75

I am applying under "261313 (Software Engineer)" quota. Now I have got 65 points post PTE results, what are the chances of me getting invite with 65 points or should I apply with 75 points after taking PTE exam again? Appreciate an earlier response.

By the way, will share my tips shortly.


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

If you have 65 points now, then directly submit EOI and you will definitely get an invite in April 24th, 2015 round.

*BUT ensure that you aren't over-claiming your points. Ensure whatever you enter into EOI application is in sync with your ACS outcome. Be careful.
*
*Read this:*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/676489-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html

Regards,
Jeetendra




msgforsunil said:


> Thanks for you awesome support.
> 
> I got my PTE score today.
> 
> Scored Test 1 - L/R/S/W: 73/61/66/69
> Scored Test 2 - L/R/S/W: 77/67/71/72
> PTE - L/R/S/W: 89/69/90/75
> 
> I am applying under "261313 (Software Engineer)" quota. Now I have got 65 points post PTE results, what are the chances of me getting invite with 65 points or should I apply with 75 points after taking PTE exam again? Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> By the way, will share my tips shortly.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> If you have 65 points now, then directly submit EOI and you will definitely get an invite in April 24th, 2015 round.
> 
> *BUT ensure that you aren't over-claiming your points. Ensure whatever you enter into EOI application is in sync with your ACS outcome. Be careful.
> *
> *Read this:*
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/676489-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra



Thanks Jeetendra. Is there any link, wherein I could see the number of pending applicants for 2613 quota grouped by points?


----------



## msgforsunil

*PTE Exam Tips.*

Most of the tips are already shared in one or the other thread. The below are the additional observations.

1. Have a sound sleep, the night before the exam. 

2. Speaking: Repeat sentence - You may close your eyes while listening so that there is more focus.

3. I took notes only for "Speaking: Re-tell lecture", "Summarize spoken text" and "Listening: Fill in the blanks" section.

All the best for your PTE exams. 

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> looks like PTE is too popular now, it is very difficult now to book a slot in next 15 days.
> 
> In hyderabad(india) with strom group slots are not available until May 1st , and in pearson official center slots are not available at all for the next 6 months..(may be a glitch).



If in hurry, then you may try in closer cities if you don't get slots in Hyderabad.


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I am practicing read aloud with Google Speech. It is recognizing my speech 90%.
> Can I assume that PTE A computer will at least recognize my speech up to 70% level?
> BTW, I speak Indian English.



Can you please elaborate more on google speech and also how did you use it?

Indian English is fine. It is hard to change the accent for adults. You may consider taking the scored practice test, which gives you an idea as where you stand and what your subsequent actions should be.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

*No, unfortunately there isn't any such link.*

This would have come handy for most of us.


Regards,
Jeetendra




msgforsunil said:


> Thanks Jeetendra. Is there any link, wherein I could see the number of pending applicants for 2613 quota grouped by points?


----------



## msgforsunil

aarif said:


> Hi
> 
> Dont worry.
> 
> You will get your result with in 5 working days.
> 
> Best Luck.


I wrote my exam yesterday and got the result today. You may consider writing to [email protected] and also calling them up at 000 800 440 2020.


----------



## msgforsunil

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my PTE score today, L/R/W 65+ Failed in Speaking part.
> 
> Even after several attempts in IELTS, I managed to get around 6.5.
> 
> I have PTE exam next week. Please share tips for Speaking so that I can practice.


Please state, which topics are you comfortable from the below list.

Speaking: Read aloud
Speaking: Repeat sentence
Speaking: Describe image
Speaking: Re-tell lecture
Speaking: Answer short question

Based on your response, will try to provide more detailed response.


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> *No, unfortunately there isn't any such link.*
> 
> This would have come handy for most of us.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


ok.


----------



## Janardhan.G

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks for you awesome support.
> 
> I got my PTE score today.
> 
> Scored Test 1 - L/R/S/W: 73/61/66/69
> Scored Test 2 - L/R/S/W: 77/67/71/72
> PTE - L/R/S/W: 89/69/90/75
> 
> I am applying under "261313 (Software Engineer)" quota. Now I have got 65 points post PTE results, what are the chances of me getting invite with 65 points or should I apply with 75 points after taking PTE exam again? Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> By the way, will share my tips shortly.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


you aced speaking!! any specific tips..? i am really concerned about describe image. should we keep on talking? what if we could not give proper conclusion? i feel,last time, i messed up in this. in most cases time was not sufficient and mic closed before completion.


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> you aced speaking!! any specific tips..? i am really concerned about describe image. should we keep on talking? what if we could not give proper conclusion? i feel,last time, i messed up in this. in most cases time was not sufficient and mic closed before completion.


Secret is practice, practice, practice. 

Practice from 
Official Guide
Academic Test
Offline
Practice Plus.........


Listen to the below videos. Googled some videos


























Many examples are at 
Academic Writing Task 1


At least please brief the following
1. Explain what the chart/image is all about
2. Highlight the high and low points
3. Highlight conclusion
4. If time permits, get into details. 

I think, what is important is choice of words, clarity in the language.


I am very positive that going through the above would be pretty good enough to explain charts.

Cheers


----------



## tirik.ijrad

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please elaborate more on google speech and also how did you use it?
> 
> Indian English is fine. It is hard to change the accent for adults. You may consider taking the scored practice test, which gives you an idea as where you stand and what your subsequent actions should be.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Available over android phones.
I use 3G to get proper speed.


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> Available over android phones.
> I use 3G to get proper speed.



Have you tried scored test from PTE? If not, then you may consider taking it.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

msgforsunil said:


> Have you tried scored test from PTE? If not, then you may consider taking it.


I will buy scored tests surely.
But till then I want to keep improving. That's why asked. I know where I struggle. In scored test I will have only two attempts. Test will help me to fine tune. Till then I am working in my weak areas. 
Sunil, help me pls.


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> I will buy scored tests surely.
> But till then I want to keep improving. That's why asked. I know where I struggle. In scored test I will have only two attempts. Test will help me to fine tune. Till then I am working in my weak areas.
> Sunil, help me pls.



Sure, will try my best. Can you please state the areas that you needed to improve? Kindly be specific, so that I can google and provide more information.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Hi guys,

Good news to share with you all:



> *85* Listening
> *86* Reading
> *81* Speaking
> *85* Writing
> -----------------
> *83* Overall


20 points for 'proficient' language was my objective, achieved!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

3br4h!m said:


> Retell lecture and Summarize Spoken Text were by far the most difficult. Not just that the speaker talked too fast, but also in a jargon that I could barely understand.
> 
> One of the fill in the blanks was also difficult, so I'm afraid I might have lost marks there too.
> 
> A couple of answer short question were tricky and difficult to guess, much difficult that in mock scored tests. I will get one incorrect, and one I just couldn't figure out. So lost marks there too.
> 
> Overall, I was aiming for 79 in each, but that looks difficult now. But I'm pretty sure I'll get above 65, atleast I'd like to think so.





3br4h!m said:


> I made a huge mistake of not writing atleast 200 words, most of my time went into thinking ideas, I could have just written any crap even to reach 200 words.





3br4h!m said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news to share with you all:
> LRSW - 85/86/81/85
> 20 points for 'proficient' language was my objective, achieved!


Still you have achieved your target. Well done. 
What is your feeling after getting such excellent score?


----------



## sameer7106

gskumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given my first attempt for PTE - A, my scores are below.
> 
> Listening	67
> Reading	65
> Speaking	77
> Writing	67
> 
> Does it mean that now i got 10 points?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate you have nailed the exam and added 10 points for your Asutralian dreams 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## hari_sudhan

Hi Friends

I got my PTE score yesterday.

L/R/S/W - 90/86/90/79

Thanks to all the members especially msgforsunil for providing awesome assistance.


----------



## Janardhan.G

3br4h!m said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news to share with you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 points for 'proficient' language was my objective, achieved!


awesome...nice score in writing too..as you were scared about reaching word limit!!

congrats..


----------



## sameer7106

hari_sudhan said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I got my PTE score yesterday.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/86/90/79
> 
> Thanks to all the members especially msgforsunil for providing awesome assistance.


Congratulations mate!!

You have cleared one of the toughest step towards your GOAL.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## kvr82

*Essays in PTE-A Exam*



msgforsunil said:


> Sure, will try my best. Can you please state the areas that you needed to improve? Kindly be specific, so that I can google and provide more information.


Hi Sunil,

First of all, congratulations on your new score. What are the essays you got in your exam? Please PM me. That would be useful to prepare on new essays.

Kind Regards
KVN


----------



## hari_sudhan

sameer7106 said:


> Congratulations mate!!
> 
> You have cleared one of the toughest step towards your GOAL.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer !


----------



## nvea7

nvea7 said:


> I attempted IELTS twice with the following results:
> 8.0/8.0/6.0/8.5 (28/02/15)
> 8.5/8.0/6.0/8.5 (14/03/15)
> 
> Received the 2nd test results today to find out I scored 6.0 again in the writing section.. (frustrating!)
> 
> So I decided to give up IELTS and booked PTE-A on the 11th April! I'll update my results in the future.


Took the exam on the 11th April and received the results today. I am pretty stoked with my results!

90/89/83/90 (L/R/W/S)

I found the literature more difficult than IELTS. However, it seems it rewards much higher marks so don't be put off when doing sample questions / mock tests. Goodluck everyone!


----------



## atmahesh

Congrats




nvea7 said:


> Took the exam on the 11th April and received the results today. I am pretty stoked with my results!
> 
> 90/89/83/90 (L/R/W/S)
> 
> I found the literature more difficult than IELTS. However, it seems it rewards much higher marks so don't be put off when doing sample questions / mock tests. Goodluck everyone!


----------



## malik.umair56

I dont know whats happening,
every time i missed either in writing or in reading.
i first attempt i missed by 1 marks in writing, in second time i missed by 1 mark in reading and 4 in writng and this time just in reading by 3 marks.
m fed up.
and its too hard to book a date in here.
2 months waiting time.


----------



## Adnan0345

*Pte-a*

hi, I am always reading the experiences on this thread. I already given PTE-A first attempt but get score in between of 50 to 60. I need 65 in each category. Even when I tried Mock test so I was able to get more than 60 but actual test I scored less. Actually my question from those who already improve from 50 to 65 score that what is the best way to improve. I was much confident on myself because I am a lecturer and I didn't faced any problem in speaking but in actual PTE I scored only 58 even in Mock I scored 65 in speaking. I need advice to improve on the whole score.


----------



## blackrider89

Adnan0345 said:


> hi, I am always reading the experiences on this thread. I already given PTE-A first attempt but get score in between of 50 to 60. I need 65 in each category. Even when I tried Mock test so I was able to get more than 60 but actual test I scored less. Actually my question from those who already improve from 50 to 65 score that what is the best way to improve. I was much confident on myself because I am a lecturer and I didn't faced any problem in speaking but in actual PTE I scored only 58 even in Mock I scored 65 in speaking. I need advice to improve on the whole score.


Change your test centre.


----------



## Adnan0345

blackrider89 said:


> Change your test centre.


I don't have any option to change the center. because there is only one center in my location.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

msgforsunil said:


> Sure, will try my best. Can you please state the areas that you needed to improve? Kindly be specific, so that I can google and provide more information.


Listening: select missing word


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Hi Everyone.

My friend, she attempted the test twice but scored less than *65 in Reading *and the rest above 65 Points. Is there any good resource or Material which can help her to get above 65.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends,
Can we go back and edit the answers in Reading section?
Can we do such in any other section?


----------



## TanuPatel

No, you can't go back to any question in any section.



tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> Can we go back and edit the answers in Reading section?
> Can we do such in any other section?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

TanuPatel said:


> No, you can't go back to any question in any section.


So, I have to devise time as per marks allotment by each category.
Multiple choice-single answer gives least marks, so least time allotment to such questions. Right?
Anyone has followed such strategy, kindly share.


----------



## manc0108

Hi guys,

Can anyone share how to practice Speaking and its related strategies? I am finding it quite difficult in Repeat Sentences,Describe Images and Retell lectures.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone share how to practice Speaking and its related strategies? I am finding it quite difficult in Repeat Sentences,Describe Images and Retell lectures.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Kindly refer this entire thread if you seriously want a solution of above difficulties.


----------



## JK684

I feel Repeat sentence is comparatively easier than Describe Image and Retell lecture. You just need to listen carefully and make sure that you dont follow what other candidates are speaking. Noise can be an issue for some people when the test cubicles are near by. In my test, for one of the repeat sentence questions, the recording didnt stop even after 3 second gap as it might have picked up some other noise . 

I think what matters mainly in Describe Image and Retell lecture (for speaking score) are fluency and pronunciation. I just followed the tips from below blog for Describe Image and Retell Lecture questions. I was able to score 71 in speaking. I lost some marks in fluency and pronunciation as I tend to speak a little fast :heh:

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi all,
Even I found describe image section difficult. There was so much information and complicated image that I found it difficult to recollect data and start speaking in 25secs.
But still I managed to get The required score,could be the fluency and speaking only related to image witn as much data as you can collect.


----------



## prforoz

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone share how to practice Speaking and its related strategies? I am finding it quite difficult in Repeat Sentences,Describe Images and Retell lectures.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Repeat sentences is comparatively easier. Don't try to remember the whole thing word by word and regurgitate it. As its mostly just a single sentence - listen (calmly) try to understand what is being said, that way you will automatically grasp the important words (noun, verb, adjective) being used in the sentence and you can repeat it quite easily.
Don't fret over 100% correct repetition - once you have important words in place - sometimes joining words would come up on their own. That is still way better than not saying anything at all or saying it wrong.

Oh yes - most important thing is - don't get boggled by other people's voices. Its just a 3-5 seconds sentence - if you get distracted with other sounds, it becomes really difficult to gather anything. Focus on the sound coming out from headphone only. 
You may feel irritated at times from other sounds in the room, but really you cant do much about it. Accept it and move on with what you can do - focus on your task. Its bit tough initially, but this one thing is very helpful in getting the extra marks which you might miss out because of noise.


----------



## prforoz

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone share how to practice Speaking and its related strategies? I am finding it quite difficult in Repeat Sentences,Describe Images and Retell lectures.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


For images - I understand that interpreting graphs, charts and statistical data is not easy for everyone. Interpreting statistics correctly is an altogether different thing than speaking about and explaining the image (which is what the test measures). Don't get boggled if you see a lot of data or cant infer the graphs. Look at simple but generic things - this may include - what the graph/chart shows on x axis and y axis (don't understand it - it could be anything - just notice what it shows), maximum value, minimum value, trend (increasing, decreasing, constant, random etc). 
Note that you don't have to extract inferences from the graph but have to explain it. These points will help you explaining the graph.

If its general maps or may be a picture - again notice what it shows, how many types/things are marked on map, and their relative size (bigger, smaller), number (large, small) etc.

Sometimes you know that its complicated and you cant infer conclusions out of graph - but its alright. Don't spend your energies in inferring things - rather explaining the graph/picture. Whatever you notice - explain that.


----------



## prforoz

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone share how to practice Speaking and its related strategies? I am finding it quite difficult in Repeat Sentences,Describe Images and Retell lectures.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Retell Lectures I guess is mostly about key ideas told in a sequence. Capturing ALL the ideas, examples, conclusions in the lecture in your retelling is highly unlikely. So do not panic if you cant get/understand some part of the lecture. Again remember - you don't have to understand the content of lecture or have an opinion about it - (like a debate) but have to retell the lecture. 

What you should be concentrating on is the topic, key words (the image/data displayed on the system while the lecture plays would help you here), order of key words/ideas and the conclusion (if any).


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*Need tips for Time Management in PTE exams*

I solved mock test purchased from PTE website. I was short of time for Reading and Writing. Some questions require more time than others and hence i cannot equally divide the time. Please guide.


----------



## vivsontime

I wanted to ask the experts, is there any specific section in reading and listening which carries more weightage. I am lacking 4-5 marks in these section.

May be, if i have an idea, then i can focus more on those?

Please advise


----------



## r4jin

*My breakthrough*

Alright. I received my PTE-A exam results today. It is my pleasure to share my experience in IELTS/PTE-A.

I finished my uni here in Australia. Once I had my degree, I have worked as a software developer with temporary residency visa. While I was working, I only had 45 points without English score. And I needed IELTS score 8.0 for each band. I took it first just to see how many scores I can secure.
2013
R:9, L:8, S: 7.5, W:6.5
I knew I was weak at writing but I was kinda relieved as I thought I could improve myself pretty quickly.
Then my work started getting extremely busy, I had no time to study for IELTS and I was still thinking I had enough time. Time passed in a blink I was in the situation that I really need IELTS score. I studied some days, turned up for a test, then failed again.
R:8, L:8, S: 7.0, W:6.0
It started getting serious that I was not improved at all. But when it turns Oct 2014, I was able to get 5 more points, which means I only need 7 in IELTS.
I gave other 3 tries but all failed in writing with 0.5 or 1 point lack. It was mainly due to I was so in hurry and was so nervous I kinda had a hard time finishing all parts of writing section.
I was depressed and started panicking for the fact that IELTS takes so long time for booking and waiting for results. 
Then I was introduced to PTE-A from one of my uni mates. He recommended the test and told me it is supposed to be super easier than IELTS.
I bought it. Then book it.
Again, I become stupid. I had a strong belief in his msg, I only studied 2 days before the exam.
During my practice exam sessions, the scores I had were
Practice test A - L:56, R:56, S:54, W:59
Practice test B - L:59, R:57, S:53, W:60
I got super nervous, and rather in panic. Found a post saying that 'real exam is easier than practice'. I believed that and sat on an exam.
My impression was, Reading was a bit hard, Listening was very hard, Speaking was 'what am I doing here', and Writing was ok since I was following IELTS Simon's instruction although I was very concerned with my writing due to the fails in IELTS. 
So my first attempt score was
L:63, R:66, S:57, W:71
I was in panic again then started researching everything about PTE-A.
The most useful sources were this forum and the official website's preparation materials. 
So after 2 weeks, which is yesterday, I sat on another one and received
L:83, R:82, S:69, W:90
In my second attempt, I felt that listening was a lot easier, reading was much easier, writing is, it is weird that I thought I totally screwed my essay but only with 297 words, turned out to be good.
In Retell Lecture, I messed up with content because I did not understand what the lecture was about but I only had some words written on my notepad but they were not really helpful since I didn't understand the context. So I just made up some sentences using the words although they do not make a good sense. But I did try to be `fluent`. Minimised the mumblings and long pauses as much as possible. Also I tried not to say any 'mm..', 'er...'. But probably my speaking was kinda bad. as I received only 65 in fluency and pronunciation.

Anwys as I needed 65 in PTE, I passed this huddle finally. 
Here are some tips
1. Get used to the test structure. Read score guide. They were extremely helpful for me to find out which point I need to improve.
2. Read this forum. All materials came from this forum. and tips are very much helpful.
3. I used the official website's material as follow
- C1 sample answers are scores between 76 - 84
- B2 sample answers are scores between 59 - 75
- If I try to make answers like C1 sample answers then at least I have a guild line to follow.
- The material name is PTE Academic Offline Practice Test
4. If you are fast typer like you can type without even thinking as you hear then Write from dictation in listening section will be your playground to get max points. Otherwise, I do not recommend for slow typers.

Now I am going to apply for EOI to proceed.
All the best everybody. I am the same like others. Stay away from IELTS.


----------



## r4jin

wolfskin said:


> Thanks very very much for the good words, and considering there is no near date available for the exam it would be one more good reason to drop the idea completely. If I try for one more time I am planning to undergo coaching, and what do you suggest to get a exam date ?


If you do and really need then pm me with your email address. I can't send pm cuz I'm a new member.


----------



## imrixkhan

Congrats..

Please can you share the link from where you downloaded PTE Academic Offline Practice Test


----------



## imrixkhan

can you please email me the link to imrixkhan at gmail dotcom


----------



## r4jin

*offline practice test*



imrixkhan said:


> can you please email me the link to imrixkhan at gmail dotcom


there is no special link its just on the official website
FREE PTE Academic Preparation
offline practice test

pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation


----------



## imrixkhan

Thanks r4jin

but the zip files corrupted, its not working.. if you have download earlier please share that offline practice test zip file


http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip


----------



## kishoreshet

r4jin said:


> there is no special link its just on the official website
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation
> offline practice test
> 
> pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation


Congrats, You nailed it - i have my exam on Saturday, what was your essay topic ?


----------



## imrixkhan

r4jin said:


> there is no special link its just on the official website
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation
> offline practice test
> 
> pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation





3br4h!m said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news to share with you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 points for 'proficient' language was my objective, achieved!



Congrats bro.. 

I am preparing for PTE exam next month, can you please share with me material you used to prepare my email id is imrixkhan at gmail dotcom


----------



## imrixkhan

3br4h!m said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news to share with you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 points for 'proficient' language was my objective, achieved!




Hi Bro,


Please share soft copies of study material you are using to prepare for PTE

email me imrixkhan at gmail dotcom

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheeb

nvea7 said:


> Took the exam on the 11th April and received the results today. I am pretty stoked with my results!
> 
> 90/89/83/90 (L/R/W/S)
> 
> I found the literature more difficult than IELTS. However, it seems it rewards much higher marks so don't be put off when doing sample questions / mock tests. Goodluck everyone!


That's excellent score. I just got 47 in speaking and I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*PTE Material*

Apart from PTE official material and Mc Millan test builder, any other material if available with anyone then please mail me at [email protected] or send me a link.
Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Apart from PTE official material and Mc Millan test builder, any other material if available with anyone then please mail me at [email protected] or send me a link.
> Thanks.


It is better not to sharing email ids in openly, as in the past PTE thread has been shut down by the moderator due to some infringement with forum laws. I will be sending you material what I have. 

Best


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,
Got the PTE score today. This is my 4th attempt for PTE after 3 IELTS attempts and got the required score.

L/W/S/R:- 73/67/76/68

In 1st PTE Attempt got above 67 in all the modules expcept Reading with 64. that one mark made me to write 4 times and finally I am him with scores now... Thanks to the members of this thread for sharing the tips and essays. It helped me alot


----------



## imrixkhan

mandy2137 said:


> It is better not to sharing email ids in openly, as in the past PTE thread has been shut down by the moderator due to some infringement with forum laws. I will be sending you material what I have.
> 
> Best




Hi Mandy, 

Please share with me too. email id i PM you


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

Thanks for the materials and suggestion too..


----------



## r4jin

My essay topic was
People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give a specific person who were successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.

Then I answered with a fake character called Professor Shion, who is Japanese and suffered from the culture difference then later overcame the issues and became successful. 
I was worried cuz I thought I wrote too much about the fake story and not giving much general view. I did not use many special idioms but I guess idioms can be a good way to get some score according to other posters. I did try to use correct spellings.


----------



## wolfskin

sunnyrao said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have taken PTE Exam twice,but I am not getting the required score in reading section.In First attempt i got 59 and in second attempt 55.Please do advise on strategies to be followed for getting the required score.


I failed 2 times in reading. First time 55 second time 59.  looks like some kind of software algorithm from Pearson to score candidate who are failing in reading.


----------



## vivsontime

wolfskin said:


> I failed 2 times in reading. First time 55 second time 59.  looks like some kind of software algorithm from Pearson to score candidate who are failing in reading.


Same with me. First attempt 60 and then 63.

I am interested to know if a specific section weight more marks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

r4jin said:


> My essay topic was
> People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give a specific person who were successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.
> 
> Then I answered with a fake character called Professor Shion, who is Japanese and suffered from the culture difference then later overcame the issues and became successful.
> I was worried cuz I thought I wrote too much about the fake story and not giving much general view. I did not use many special idioms but I guess idioms can be a good way to get some score according to other posters. I did try to use correct spellings.


Eager to know your writing score then.
Want to identify how computer assesses.


----------



## wolfskin

vivsontime said:


> Same with me. First attempt 60 and then 63.
> 
> I am interested to know if a specific section weight more marks.


Some expert may answer that. I may not be the right person to comment on this. Some says the Fill in the blanks has more weigh.


----------



## puliroaring

mandy2137 said:


> It is better not to sharing email ids in openly, as in the past PTE thread has been shut down by the moderator due to some infringement with forum laws. I will be sending you material what I have.
> 
> Best


Pls send for me also......,

Thanks in Advance


----------



## puliroaring

mandy2137 said:


> It is better not to sharing email ids in openly, as in the past PTE thread has been shut down by the moderator due to some infringement with forum laws. I will be sending you material what I have.
> 
> Best


Hi Mandy,

Pls share with me too...,i m looking for ur reply


Thanks in Advace


----------



## puliroaring

mandy2137 said:


> It is better not to sharing email ids in openly, as in the past PTE thread has been shut down by the moderator due to some infringement with forum laws. I will be sending you material what I have.
> 
> Best


i m giving PTE on 21st only 4 days left pls mandy try to send asap.

Thanks in Ad


----------



## puliroaring

mandy2137 said:


> It is better not to sharing email ids in openly, as in the past PTE thread has been shut down by the moderator due to some infringement with forum laws. I will be sending you material what I have.
> 
> Best


hi Mandy,

pls send me the preparation material..., 

my email Id is [email protected]

Thanks in Ad


----------



## ikrammd

Hello Everyone,

I've appeared for my PTE-A today after two unsuccessful attempts in IELTS. IELTS 1 LRWS 6/6.5/7/8 IELTS 2 LRWS 9/6.5/8/8.5 (Reading was good but disappointing results). Require Band 7 on all sections for a score of 60 points for EOI.

I have appeared for PTE-A with 2 days preparation. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kishoreshet

ikrammd said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've appeared for my PTE-A today after two unsuccessful attempts in IELTS. IELTS 1 LRWS 6/6.5/7/8 IELTS 2 LRWS 9/6.5/8/8.5 (Reading was good but disappointing results). Require Band 7 on all sections for a score of 60 points for EOI.
> 
> I have appeared for PTE-A with 2 days preparation. Fingers crossed.


Best Luck - Please share Essay topic here, my exam is on Saturday....


----------



## msgforsunil

Rakesh Parmar said:


> Apart from PTE official material and Mc Millan test builder, any other material if available with anyone then please mail me at [email protected] or send me a link.
> Thanks.


You may refer the below.

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## msgforsunil

manc0108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone share how to practice Speaking and its related strategies? I am finding it quite difficult in Repeat Sentences,Describe Images and Retell lectures.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


For speech try below(although, I have never tried and read from this forum).
google speech app in android phones

For Charts refer below.

Practice from 
Official Guide
Academic Test
Offline
Practice Plus.........


Listen to the below videos. Googled some videos


























Many examples are at 
Academic Writing Task 1


At least please brief the following
1. Explain what the chart/image is all about
2. Highlight the high and low points
3. Highlight conclusion
4. If time permits, get into details. 

I think, what is important is the choice of words, clarity in the language.


----------



## Mohan Babu

sunnyrao said:


> I need 65 in reading section.


There are so many pages in this thread. Can you pls let me know in which page i can find study materials.


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> Listening: select missing word



Practice from 
Official Guide
Academic Test
Offline
Practice Plus.........

Extract from MacMillan below	

There is a seven-second pause before the recording begins to play. Use this time to read the instructions carefully. The topic is identified for you in the instructions. This will help you to focus on what you will be listening to.

• Skim the answer options to get a further idea about the topic and the information you will be listening for.
• Watch the on-screen progress indicator carefully. This will let you know when the end of each recording is near.
• Listen very carefully to the last few words that are spoken. These will be connected to one of the answer options in some way.
• If you do not know the answer, and are unable to eliminate any options, guess. Never leave the question unanswered. If you leave the question unanswered, it will be marked as incorrect. By guessing, you have the possibility of guessing correctly.


----------



## msgforsunil

kvr82 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> First of all, congratulations on your new score. What are the essays you got in your exam? Please PM me. That would be useful to prepare on new essays.
> 
> Kind Regards
> KVN


I had got, "In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?"


----------



## msgforsunil

vivsontime said:


> I wanted to ask the experts, is there any specific section in reading and listening which carries more weightage. I am lacking 4-5 marks in these section.
> 
> May be, if i have an idea, then i can focus more on those?
> 
> Please advise


I do not claim myself as an expert. 

Read http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf for detailed information on scoring.


----------



## msgforsunil

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> My friend, she attempted the test twice but scored less than *65 in Reading *and the rest above 65 Points. Is there any good resource or Material which can help her to get above 65.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Practice from 
Official Guide
Offline Practice Test
MacMillan Academic Test
Practice Plus.........


----------



## ikrammd

Essay topic. Global Cimatic change. Who do you think can make a difference 
1. Individuals
2. Large companies
3. Government


----------



## vivsontime

msgforsunil said:


> I do not claim myself as an expert.
> 
> Read http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf for detailed information on scoring.


The reason i called you guys experts as you are working as saviours for many.
And we appreciate it very much.


----------



## Abul_bd

I've just finished the on line scored TEST A and my result is as below. My exam is on 24th April. Do you think I'll be able to achieve 65 at each module?   I'm so tense.


Listening---56
Reading-----53
Speaking----43
Writing-----56



Grammar--------67
Oral Fluency---17
Pronunciation---37
Spelling--------19
Vocabulary------49
Written Discourse-79


----------



## aarif

ikrammd said:


> Essay topic. Global Cimatic change. Who do you think can make a difference
> 1. Individuals
> 2. Large companies
> 3. Government


I have given exam today and same topic was asked to me too.


----------



## kishoreshet

aarif said:


> I have given exam today and same topic was asked to me too.


I have my exam tomorrow, please share other essay topic ?

Thanks


----------



## aarif

kishoreshet said:


> I have my exam tomorrow, please share other essay topic ?
> 
> Thanks


Atleast one foriegn language should be teach in primary school. Children can learn new thing easily Advantages and Disadvantages of it.

Many questions are related to environment and climate change in all 4 section.

Best Luck for your exam.


----------



## mehran63

I attend the "Scored Test A" and my results are:

Communicative Skills
Listening 57
Reading 75
Speaking 62
Writing 58

I need 65 each skill.

Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 49
Written Discourse 79

I have a question:
After doing the Scored Test B, if i reorder the tests, similar content would be presented? I mean each time I purchase these 2 mocks are different or no?


----------



## msgforsunil

kishoreshet said:


> I have my exam tomorrow, please share other essay topic ?
> 
> Thanks



Please see below.

TE Questions https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

PTE Essays and solutions below
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

General Essays
Writing Task 2
IELTS Essay, topic: Financial education | IELTS-Blog
IELTS Model Essay - Student Assessment


----------



## msgforsunil

mehran63 said:


> I attend the "Scored Test A" and my results are:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 57
> Reading 75
> Speaking 62
> Writing 58
> 
> I need 65 each skill.
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 49
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I have a question:
> After doing the Scored Test B, if i reorder the tests, similar content would be presented? I mean each time I purchase these 2 mocks are different or no?


I am not sure. Please write to [email protected]


----------



## mehran63

There isn't a way to have more than 2 (different) mocks\scored tests?


----------



## msgforsunil

Abul_bd said:


> I've just finished the on line scored TEST A and my result is as below. My exam is on 24th April. Do you think I'll be able to achieve 65 at each module?   I'm so tense.
> 
> 
> Listening---56
> Reading-----53
> Speaking----43
> Writing-----56
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar--------67
> Oral Fluency---17
> Pronunciation---37
> Spelling--------19
> Vocabulary------49
> Written Discourse-79


Absolutely, you will score well with good practice. Most of the times scoring in PTE exams is easier when compared to scored test. Pasting the info below from one of the mail thread.


1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
7. MacMillan

Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends,
I am preparing for PTE A from above material. Can I evaluate the scoring as correct/incorrect is already given in the PDFs. We can evaluate our pronunciation. I can say that it's at 3. Oral fluency is at 3.5. From score guide we can reach on a definite figure. But how to reach to concluding scores?
I know this is the only grey area in PTE A. But, if someone has derived some equation to evaluate.... Pls share.


----------



## mehran63

Is there any other way to evaluate skills online? separately or at the same time.
I mean any Mock not just PTE-A Scored Test?


----------



## natty.punjabi

mehran63 said:


> Is there any other way to evaluate skills online? separately or at the same time.
> I mean any Mock not just PTE-A Scored Test?



The online practice test viz Practice test A and Practice test B are the best real world exam simulation out there. It will give you the real feel from start to end of the exam. the results will be exactly like you will get in the real exam. 

If you are looking for some other mock exams try TCYOnline. But i have heard that some of their answers are wrong , but for practice purposes they are good.


----------



## natty.punjabi

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I am preparing for PTE A from above material. Can I evaluate the scoring as correct/incorrect is already given in the PDFs. We can evaluate our pronunciation. I can say that it's at 3. Oral fluency is at 3.5. From score guide we can reach on a definite figure. But how to reach to concluding scores?
> I know this is the only grey area in PTE A. But, if someone has derived some equation to evaluate.... Pls share.


I am afraid if that is even possible. their AI Engine is quite complex. their language parser has been trained according to different speakers of english language, both native and foreign speakers. so you cant possibly derive such an equation. 

if you are looking for a mock test that simulates real exam and give you scoring on your enabling areas then you can buy the mock online tests available on ptepractice website. 

hope this helps


----------



## natty.punjabi

mehran63 said:


> There isn't a way to have more than 2 (different) mocks\scored tests?


no i dont think so . everytime you want to give online scored practice test A or B you have to pay and i think the questions will be same.


----------



## natty.punjabi

vivsontime said:


> Same with me. First attempt 60 and then 63.
> 
> I am interested to know if a specific section weight more marks.



for scoring you can check the PTE score guide available on their website. in my experience reading is more about time management, as time is less and questions are more. this less time might cause you to make mistakes, simple ones. try to read fast and use techniques of skimming and scanning wherever possible


----------



## natty.punjabi

Sheeb said:


> That's excellent score. I just got 47 in speaking and I really don't know what to do.



Speaking section troubles many mainly because of describe images and retell lectures as well as Repeat Sentence. my suggestion for you to be practice as much as you can


----------



## natty.punjabi

Please find my experience of PTE https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxSAhiEs5XzvZmFvUkU1MmRKRlU/view?usp=sharing

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## ckwise

natty.punjabi said:


> Please find my experience of PTE https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxSAhiEs5XzvZmFvUkU1MmRKRlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know if it helps.


Thank you for your valuable tips! and congratulations on your skyrocketing score!

You mentioned that you have summarised all the main points of the PTE thread (the one with 177 pages), could you also share it with us?


----------



## msgforsunil

Sheeb said:


> That's excellent score. I just got 47 in speaking and I really don't know what to do.


Of the below which one you are strong/good at?

Speaking: Read aloud
Speaking: Repeat sentence
Speaking: Describe image
Speaking: Re-tell lecture
Speaking: Answer short question


----------



## sameer7106

*Gentle reminder of forum rules*



puliroaring said:


> hi Mandy,
> 
> pls send me the preparation material...,
> 
> my email Id is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in Ad


Hi mate,

please dont share your personal email id's in an open thread as its against the forum rules. Last thread was closed by the moderator for the same reason and all the valuable info got vanished with that......so please tray avoiding it.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ikrammd

Hello Everyone,

I would recommend PTE-A to all candidates. I had got the below scores with IELTS

IELTS 1 LRWS 6/6.5/7/8 IELTS 2 LRWS 9/6.5/8/8.5

I got my 2nd IELTS on 11th April and was very disappointed after 2 week suspense thriller 

I was looking for TOEFL as an option when I realized everyone discussing about PTE in a very positive way.

I booked my exam on 13th April for 16th April as I didn't want to pay the early 48 hour extra $.

I took the silver package on PTE practice test. This got me really worried as the practice test was not easy. I spent 2 hours to prepare gave 1 mock test. This helped me understand the format of the exam which is completely different from IELTS.

PTE is not an easy exam for candidates who cannot adapt easy to different formats as I found this a bit tricky you wouldn't know what would the next question type would be maybe because I dint practice well.

I gave the PTE-A this Thursday at 4PM and got my results this morning. Got me really excited 

Requirement was band 65 in all.


PTE-A L/R/S/W 85/85/90/79


----------



## tirik.ijrad

ikrammd said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would recommend PTE-A to all candidates. I had got the below scores with IELTS
> 
> IELTS 1 LRWS 6/6.5/7/8 IELTS 2 LRWS 9/6.5/8/8.5
> 
> I got my 2nd IELTS on 11th April and was very disappointed after 2 week suspense thriller
> 
> I was looking for TOEFL as an option when I realized everyone discussing about PTE in a very positive way.
> 
> I booked my exam on 13th April for 16th April as I didn't want to pay the early 48 hour extra $.
> 
> I took the silver package on PTE practice test. This got me really worried as the practice test was not easy. I spent 2 hours to prepare gave 1 mock test. This helped me understand the format of the exam which is completely different from IELTS.
> 
> PTE is not an easy exam for candidates who cannot adapt easy to different formats as I found this a bit tricky you wouldn't know what would the next question type would be maybe because I dint practice well.
> 
> I gave the PTE-A this Thursday at 4PM and got my results this morning. Got me really excited
> 
> Requirement was band 65 in all.
> 
> PTE-A L/R/S/W 85/85/90/79


Congratulations ikrammd.
You have increased my confidence.
If you have devised some unique strategies especially for missing word in listening, pls share.


----------



## ikrammd

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congratulations ikrammd.
> You have increased my confidence.
> If you have devised some unique strategies especially for missing word in listening, pls share.


My strategy is to stop reading the options while listening you tend to lose focus. Pay attention to the conversation you would then easily know what the answer is 

Same goes with reading where you choose multiple options. Don't look at the options first and waste time read the sentence you would know what the answer is. This would help you save time where timing is really important. :juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations with your excellent score.

Now a days PTE-A seems to be the one where applicants are getting through in first attempt.

Regards,
Jeetendra



ikrammd said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would recommend PTE-A to all candidates. I had got the below scores with IELTS
> 
> IELTS 1 LRWS 6/6.5/7/8 IELTS 2 LRWS 9/6.5/8/8.5
> 
> I got my 2nd IELTS on 11th April and was very disappointed after 2 week suspense thriller
> 
> I was looking for TOEFL as an option when I realized everyone discussing about PTE in a very positive way.
> 
> I booked my exam on 13th April for 16th April as I didn't want to pay the early 48 hour extra $.
> 
> I took the silver package on PTE practice test. This got me really worried as the practice test was not easy. I spent 2 hours to prepare gave 1 mock test. This helped me understand the format of the exam which is completely different from IELTS.
> 
> PTE is not an easy exam for candidates who cannot adapt easy to different formats as I found this a bit tricky you wouldn't know what would the next question type would be maybe because I dint practice well.
> 
> I gave the PTE-A this Thursday at 4PM and got my results this morning. Got me really excited
> 
> Requirement was band 65 in all.
> 
> 
> PTE-A L/R/S/W 85/85/90/79


----------



## ikrammd

Also guys what I feel is key is not to panic. If you stress too much the probability of errors is higher. Keep calm and be prepared to give another attempt if something goes wrong.

I stressed a lot during my first IELTS on March 14th and got a bad score I knew I didn't do well reading didn't go well my time was up before the last 4 questions. Listening I couldn't write a simple telephone number properly which is the easiest part. I was really unhappy with myself.


I knew I didn't do the first one well. So I booked for the 2nd slot on 28th March straightaway. Got the 1st IELTS results on 27th March as expected.

Was ready for 2nd IELTS on 28th March

I didn't have to prepare much. I did practice writing though as it has been a while I have actually written on paper, so used to typing for the last 10 years my focus was to get the handwriting right. This used to be one of the key factors for my scoring during my school/college  and also I did try to read the sentence loud to my self this actually helped me fix my reading timing on boring passages.

2nd IELTS I did really well in listening/reading/writing and speaking expecting band 8 in all required 7 in all though. I was very confident on cracking it the 2nd time until I got the results 9/6.5/8/8.5.

I felt they deliberately gave me this score as a candidate cannot have significant band change in 1 week (My Opinion). This is where I started searching for alternate options as I felt this is a complete waste of time with too much drama.

I live in Dubai weekends are Friday-Saturday. Work for me is usually is crazy during the week. My IELTS experience is 1 weekend gone for IELTS listening reading writing and speaking would be 2nd weekend on a Friday or Saturday followed 3rd weekend drama with bad score.! 

Bad weekends affect your work for the rest of the week. Work pressure, peer pressure oh its an English exam you've failed. To top it all you also have to go all the way to British Council to collect your score. I've had enough of this sensational drama.

So wanted another option.

The reason for PTE-A is not that it is easy exam people who gave the test know this for a fact. It is more convenient, flexible timing, faster result with no .5 nonsense.


----------



## natty.punjabi

ckwise said:


> Thank you for your valuable tips! and congratulations on your skyrocketing score!
> 
> You mentioned that you have summarised all the main points of the PTE thread (the one with 177 pages), could you also share it with us?


Hi thanks for reminding that. Below is the link for the same. let me entitle it so that others know what this document is. 

there is a PTE thread with 177 pages(that has been closed). i had read all the pages and extracted imp info into a word document . so no need of spending time on searching for relevant info in that thread. here is the link 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxSAhiEs5XzvUnhTR2pSdHV6N0k/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for preparing this document, it would really help others for their quest for English Language Points.

Good Job!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



natty.punjabi said:


> Hi thanks for reminding that. Below is the link for the same. let me entitle it so that others know what this document is.
> 
> there is a PTE thread with 177 pages(that has been closed). i had read all the pages and extracted imp info into a word document . so no need of spending time on searching for relevant info in that thread. here is the link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxSAhiEs5XzvUnhTR2pSdHV6N0k/view?usp=sharing


----------



## tirik.ijrad

natty.punjabi said:


> Hi thanks for reminding that. Below is the link for the same. let me entitle it so that others know what this document is.
> 
> there is a PTE thread with 177 pages(that has been closed). i had read all the pages and extracted imp info into a word document . so no need of spending time on searching for relevant info in that thread. here is the link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxSAhiEs5XzvUnhTR2pSdHV6N0k/view?usp=sharing


Ohhoooo....I was making this file. Reached to 129th page....thanks.
Excellent yaar!!


----------



## natty.punjabi

guys i have uploaded all my PTE prep material on google drive. Link will be below. It contains all the docs available on PTE website, offline practice test, material on longsman website, my experience and tips, pearson official book CD images. if you guys have any extra document please post it as well and i will maintain this repository. here is the link

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## Mohan Babu

3br4h!m said:


> Great advice, helped me a lot. Thanks heaps!


Hi 3br4h!m, 

Did you managed to get link for dragon natural speaking software. Pls share it with me.


----------



## mehran63

mehran63 said:


> I attend the "Scored Test A" and my results are:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 57
> Reading 75
> Speaking 62
> Writing 58
> 
> I need 65 each skill.
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 49
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I have a question:
> After doing the Scored Test B, if i reorder the tests, similar content would be presented? I mean each time I purchase these 2 mocks are different or no?


I fed up with IELTS after 5 times struggling.
There is no PTE center in my country so i should go abroad for taking the exam that will cost me about 2K$ and i want to be sure before expending that.
I want to assess my progress before taking the Scored Test B, any online tool that i could take many times and assure me of my progress would be helpful to me even it was not PTE.


----------



## natty.punjabi

mehran63 said:


> I fed up with IELTS after 5 times struggling.
> There is no PTE center in my country so i should go abroad for taking the exam that will cost me about 2K$ and i want to be sure before expending that.
> I want to assess my progress before taking the Scored Test B, any online tool that i could take many times and assure me of my progress would be helpful to me even it was not PTE.




i dont think so there is any such tool/tests apart from scored practice test A and B. you can take as many times as you like but you have to pay everytime. 

also you may try tests from tcyonline. i havent used them but you may check. 

also rather than doing one test again and again try doing different tests. also you can buy tests from pte centres as well. 

so along with the pearson book that comes with 3 practice test you can have as many 7-8 practice test. i think they are more than sufficient. for practicing you can try and record your own voice and play to analyse it.


----------



## mehran63

natty.punjabi said:


> i dont think so there is any such tool/tests apart from scored practice test A and B. you can take as many times as you like but you have to pay everytime.
> 
> also you may try tests from tcyonline. i havent used them but you may check.
> 
> also rather than doing one test again and again try doing different tests. also you can buy tests from pte centres as well.
> 
> so along with the pearson book that comes with 3 practice test you can have as many 7-8 practice test. i think they are more than sufficient. for practicing you can try and record your own voice and play to analyse it.


I haven't any problem with buying Scored Test A and B again because its far more economical to pay 35$ rather than about 2000$ but i emailed the support and they said every time the content are the same.

I searched the internet and found Progress Student site , but i do not know how to purchase access code!
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## msgforsunil

mehran63 said:


> I haven't any problem with buying Scored Test A and B again because its far more economical to pay 35$ rather than about 2000$ but i emailed the support and they said every time the content are the same.
> 
> I searched the internet and found Progress Student site , but i do not know how to purchase access code!
> Any help would be appreciated.


You may want to double check to see if the exam taken in englishscale is of PTE pattern.


----------



## sheoranvikas

Hello everyone,

I have my PTE exam on 21st April after multiple failure in IELTS exam with 6.5 in writing section whereas I needed 7 in each section.

*I have few queries regarding the scored practice test.

1. Would it be the same difficulty level in the real exam as it is in the scored practice tests?
2. I have attempted Scored practice test A yesterday and got the below score:
*
*Speaking: 71
Writing: 63
Reading: 60
Listening: 63

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 66
Pronunciation: 79
Spelling: 38
Vocabulary: 49
Written Discourse: 47*

*I required 65 in each section. What are the probabilities of getting the 65 in each section in the real test?*

Can anyone help me How I can I improve my scores specially in reading, listening and writing as I only left with 2 days?

One thing I would like to mention here is that I was not at all satisfied with my attempt in the scored practice test and was thinking that I probably would get around 50 in each section, but to my surprise the score is little better (still not up to the mark though) which has made me to think about the scoring pattern done through their complex system.



*EXPERTS IN THIS FORUM, PLEASE SHED LIGHT ON MY QUERIES/QUESTIONS.*


----------



## mehran63

I found this:
Progress 55-70 (Student Printed Access Card), 1st, Pearson | Buy Online at Pearson
Anyone have any past experience or idea about this?


----------



## Abul_bd

sheoranvikas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my PTE exam on 21st April after multiple failure in IELTS exam with 6.5 in writing section whereas I needed 7 in each section.
> 
> *I have few queries regarding the scored practice test.
> 
> 1. Would it be the same difficulty level in the real exam as it is in the scored practice tests?
> 2. I have attempted Scored practice test A yesterday and got the below score:
> *
> *Speaking: 71
> Writing: 63
> Reading: 60
> Listening: 63
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 38
> Vocabulary: 49
> Written Discourse: 47*
> 
> *I required 65 in each section. What are the probabilities of getting the 65 in each section in the real test?*
> 
> Can anyone help me How I can I improve my scores specially in reading, listening and writing as I only left with 2 days?
> 
> One thing I would like to mention here is that I was not at all satisfied with my attempt in the scored practice test and was thinking that I probably would get around 50 in each section, but to my surprise the score is little better (still not up to the mark though) which has made me to think about the scoring pattern done through their complex system.
> 
> 
> 
> *EXPERTS IN THIS FORUM, PLEASE SHED LIGHT ON MY QUERIES/QUESTIONS.*


Though I'm not an expert, I think you will surely get 65+ at each module. Would you please share with me your tips for speaking? :confused2:


----------



## mehran63

mehran63 said:


> I found this:
> Progress 55-70 (Student Printed Access Card), 1st, Pearson | Buy Online at Pearson
> Anyone have any past experience or idea about this?


Unfortunately, it need an Australian address which i do not have any! :confused2:


----------



## natty.punjabi

sheoranvikas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my PTE exam on 21st April after multiple failure in IELTS exam with 6.5 in writing section whereas I needed 7 in each section.
> 
> *I have few queries regarding the scored practice test.
> 
> 1. Would it be the same difficulty level in the real exam as it is in the scored practice tests?
> 2. I have attempted Scored practice test A yesterday and got the below score:
> *
> *Speaking: 71
> Writing: 63
> Reading: 60
> Listening: 63
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 38
> Vocabulary: 49
> Written Discourse: 47*
> 
> *I required 65 in each section. What are the probabilities of getting the 65 in each section in the real test?*
> 
> Can anyone help me How I can I improve my scores specially in reading, listening and writing as I only left with 2 days?
> 
> One thing I would like to mention here is that I was not at all satisfied with my attempt in the scored practice test and was thinking that I probably would get around 50 in each section, but to my surprise the score is little better (still not up to the mark though) which has made me to think about the scoring pattern done through their complex system.
> 
> 
> 
> *EXPERTS IN THIS FORUM, PLEASE SHED LIGHT ON MY QUERIES/QUESTIONS.*


Hi ,

the scored practice test A and B are usually difficult than real exam. and the difficulty level in my opinion is not because of the questions but because of the way the real exam and practice exam are evaluated. its purely my opinion but i think the AI or software used to evaluate both real exam and practice exam are different because my scores in practice exam was almost same as yours in both practice test A and B but in real exam i got 90 90 90 89 (LWSR) overall 90. 

initially i thought the exam would be easy i.e. questions would be easy but when i gave the exam i found that they were of same level(maybe a lil easier but just a lil) as practice exam. so my only logical conclusion to high score i got was that maybe the software they use for real exam is bit relaxing than used for practice test a or b.

also i have seen people who have got 79 + in all getting the same score as you have ie. around 65ish in practice test A/B.


----------



## sheoranvikas

natty.punjabi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> the scored practice test A and B are usually difficult than real exam. and the difficulty level in my opinion is not because of the questions but because of the way the real exam and practice exam are evaluated. its purely my opinion but i think the AI or software used to evaluate both real exam and practice exam are different because my scores in practice exam was almost same as yours in both practice test A and B but in real exam i got 90 90 90 89 (LWSR) overall 90.
> 
> initially i thought the exam would be easy i.e. questions would be easy but when i gave the exam i found that they were of same level(maybe a lil easier but just a lil) as practice exam. so my only logical conclusion to high score i got was that maybe the software they use for real exam is bit relaxing than used for practice test a or b.
> 
> also i have seen people who have got 79 + in all getting the same score as you have ie. around 65ish in practice test A/B.




Thank you so much mate for replying. Your reply has given me a hope, still I work on my weaknesses and will attempt Scored practice test B day after tomorrow (a day before my exam). I really hope I would crack it. 

Your tips which you have shared in this forum and all the material through share drive has really helped me and is helping many other aspirants.


----------



## sheoranvikas

Abul_bd said:


> Though I'm not an expert, I think you will surely get 65+ at each module. Would you please share with me your tips for speaking? :confused2:



Well, I have just went through the strategies or tips which are already shared by many members here, go through with those and do check the sample responses for B1, B2 and C1, that would help you to identify your mistakes and compare your speaking responses.

like In read aloud, use proper articulation for letters and words to pronounce them correctly and utilize the time given before recording to read the paragraph loudly.

the main key is concentration and alertness that would definitely help and keep speaking and try to include main points in describe image questions and re-tell lecture, note down keywords.


----------



## rohansingh2323

*Need help or Tips in Speaking part*

Dear All,

I had given PTE Exam on 14 April 2014. My R W L is 68, 67, and 65 but Speaking score is 47. need your help or tips on speaking part.
I am working in IT from around 9 years in Daily life I communicate with various clients. I am not sure how my speaking score is down. Should I go for Re Evaluation?

During Speaking Exam.

1. In Read Aloud Section I did Perfectly but I had completed entire passage in 20 to 25 seconds. Is this could be a reason? Do I need to utilized 40 seconds?
2. For Describe Image part, I have explained image by saying This Pie Chart / Bar Graph / Line Graph etc and explained what is the shown in Image, Highest part and lowest part. But for 2 or 3 images I was explaining but time is completed. 
3. re tell lecture i was able to speak around 20 to 25 seconds.
4. Answer short questions- 2 or 3 questions were related to geography so i think answers were incorrect.
5. Repeat Sentence - There were 5 questions only 1 could not complete perfectly rest other I did .

Any comments will be highly appreciated.

Please share some improvement ideas so that i can retake exams next month.




Thanks
Rohan


----------



## natty.punjabi

rohansingh2323 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had given PTE Exam on 14 April 2014. My R W L is 68, 67, and 65 but Speaking score is 47. need your help or tips on speaking part.
> I am working in IT from around 9 years in Daily life I communicate with various clients. I am not sure how my speaking score is down. Should I go for Re Evaluation?
> 
> During Speaking Exam.
> 
> 1. In Read Aloud Section I did Perfectly but I had completed entire passage in 20 to 25 seconds. Is this could be a reason? Do I need to utilized 40 seconds? - *Its Fine. You need not utilize 40 secs. *
> 2. For Describe Image part, I have explained image by saying This Pie Chart / Bar Graph / Line Graph etc and explained what is the shown in Image, Highest part and lowest part. But for 2 or 3 images I was explaining but time is completed. -* thats fine. Time is less and information to describe is more so priortize information and explain main points and if time permits any supporting points.*
> 3. re tell lecture i was able to speak around 20 to 25 seconds. - *its not about time. its about how effectively you have summarized the lecture.*
> 4. Answer short questions- 2 or 3 questions were related to geography so i think answers were incorrect.
> 5. Repeat Sentence - There were 5 questions only 1 could not complete perfectly rest other I did .
> 
> Any comments will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Please share some improvement ideas so that i can retake exams next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Please find my inline comments. 

For speaking they give points on fluency, pronunciation, intonation. can you show marks of your enabling areas ? try recording your voice and playing over and analyzing it. last but not least find your weak areas and practice.


----------



## raman15091987

Finally cleared one more hurdle of language test through Pte..


----------



## natty.punjabi

raman15091987 said:


> Finally cleared one more hurdle of language test through Pte..


congrats Raman.


----------



## raman15091987

thank you natty_punjabi... and best of luck to you too


----------



## sheoranvikas

*hi,*



raman15091987 said:


> Finally cleared one more hurdle of language test through Pte..


can you please some tips for each module?


----------



## natty.punjabi

sheoranvikas said:


> can you please some tips for each module?


hi sheoranvikas,

request you to go through pages of this thread. much of the information you are asking can be found there. you can go through my posts as i have uploaded my PTE expereince as well other pdfs, docs on PTE. 

it is better to browse through the thread pages or use search option of the forum than asking same questions. 

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## raman15091987

sure sir I can share my knowledge and wish every body clear this hurdle as I waited 2 years for this with ielts but finally cleared through pte..


----------



## raman15091987

just need to practice bit and make a plan and then follow that .. one more thing is to keep nerves in control as one we feel stressed due to time then every further goes wrong..


----------



## raman15091987

there might be some typing errors as typing through phone is bit hard


----------



## vivsontime

raman15091987 said:


> there might be some typing errors as typing through phone is bit hard


How was your score in each sections?

Also if you could share your strategies in reading and listening section, it will be a great help.


----------



## Abul_bd

rohansingh2323 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had given PTE Exam on 14 April 2014. My R W L is 68, 67, and 65 but Speaking score is 47. need your help or tips on speaking part.
> I am working in IT from around 9 years in Daily life I communicate with various clients. I am not sure how my speaking score is down. Should I go for Re Evaluation?
> 
> During Speaking Exam.
> 
> 1. In Read Aloud Section I did Perfectly but I had completed entire passage in 20 to 25 seconds. Is this could be a reason? Do I need to utilized 40 seconds?
> 2. For Describe Image part, I have explained image by saying This Pie Chart / Bar Graph / Line Graph etc and explained what is the shown in Image, Highest part and lowest part. But for 2 or 3 images I was explaining but time is completed.
> 3. re tell lecture i was able to speak around 20 to 25 seconds.
> 4. Answer short questions- 2 or 3 questions were related to geography so i think answers were incorrect.
> 5. Repeat Sentence - There were 5 questions only 1 could not complete perfectly rest other I did .
> 
> Any comments will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Please share some improvement ideas so that i can retake exams next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


Did you take the online scored test? If you took those, may I know what were your scores?


----------



## JK684

I think you dont need to worry much. From my experience, the evaluation in real exam seems to be little lenient. 

Here is my scores for Practice Test A - L-69, R-53, W-76, S-51

My scores for actual PTE-A Exam - L-77, R-81, W-90, S-71 

I took the Practice test on April 3rd night and real exam on April 4th morning. I was little worried about speaking and reading initially, but I was calm and cool when I wrote the exam.



sheoranvikas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my PTE exam on 21st April after multiple failure in IELTS exam with 6.5 in writing section whereas I needed 7 in each section.
> 
> *I have few queries regarding the scored practice test.
> 
> 1. Would it be the same difficulty level in the real exam as it is in the scored practice tests?
> 2. I have attempted Scored practice test A yesterday and got the below score:
> *
> *Speaking: 71
> Writing: 63
> Reading: 60
> Listening: 63
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 38
> Vocabulary: 49
> Written Discourse: 47*
> 
> *I required 65 in each section. What are the probabilities of getting the 65 in each section in the real test?*
> 
> Can anyone help me How I can I improve my scores specially in reading, listening and writing as I only left with 2 days?
> 
> One thing I would like to mention here is that I was not at all satisfied with my attempt in the scored practice test and was thinking that I probably would get around 50 in each section, but to my surprise the score is little better (still not up to the mark though) which has made me to think about the scoring pattern done through their complex system.
> 
> 
> 
> *EXPERTS IN THIS FORUM, PLEASE SHED LIGHT ON MY QUERIES/QUESTIONS.*


----------



## Abul_bd

Abul_bd said:


> I've just finished the on line scored TEST A and my result is as below. My exam is on 24th April. Do you think I'll be able to achieve 65 at each module?   I'm so tense.
> 
> 
> Listening---56
> Reading-----53
> Speaking----43
> Writing-----56
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar--------67
> Oral Fluency---17
> Pronunciation---37
> Spelling--------19
> Vocabulary------49
> Written Discourse-79


My on line scored TEST B result:

Communicative Skills


Listening---61
Reading-----54
Speaking----38
Writing-----69



Enabling Skills


Grammar-----65
Oral Fluency---10
Pronunciation---28
Spelling--------90
Vocabulary------68
Written Discourse---45


Man I'm totally speechless. What I can do at speaking? At TEST A, I spoke fast and today I've done it word by word.


----------



## Varun Kumar

Hi vikas, 

I could understand that u have to give exam on 21st April. 

The scores u have achieved in the practise test look pretty impressive to get a gud score in the real exam..

It would definitely be of less intense difficult then the practise ones. 

I would really suggest few things to try in the mean time, which is one day, to enhance ur score....

1) in writing, make sure uyou use 4 paragraphs, possibly, introduction, body, third one too body (eexample mandatory) and lastly conclusion....this would definitely improve ur score.....
In addition to this try using complex sentences than simple nd compound, which soars ur writing score.....don't forget this if u r luking for a very gud score...uu can know on complex sentences by browsing you tube. ......

2) if you could spend some valuable time, try listening to bbc documentaries of ur choice in youtube with every detail, will boost your listening capability....
usually they are around 45 min and 1 or 2 is sufficient....


----------



## Varun Kumar

Hope u find these suggestions valuable and get gud score


----------



## TheAussie

Hi guys, if anyone from Mumbai wants the PTE Academic Official Guide (with 2 CDs), please PM me.


----------



## cunconminhon

*so great*



mmauk11 said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Just received my result for my 2nd PTE taken on 30th March.
> L 90
> R 79
> S 88
> W 87
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 74
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Disclosure 83
> 
> I couldnt belive my eyes. I am so grateful after 10 times of IELTS, 1 PTE, 7 months, many stressful and sleepless nights and over $S4000.
> 
> I thought I would fail writing as I couldnt write two summarize questions well
> and did quite some mistakes in speaking. But OMG, i can't belive it...


Congrat^^ pls share your experience in speaking & listening skill!!!


----------



## cunconminhon

*So great*



cunconminhon said:


> Congrat^^ pls share your experience in speaking & listening skill!!!


Pls share your experience in speaking and listening, i will take the test next week


----------



## roni.patel

writing exam tomorrow...


----------



## Janardhan.G

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi 3br4h!m,
> 
> Did you managed to get link for dragon natural speaking software. Pls share it with me.


there is a live torrent..with 4gb. you can google it.(i am seeding 18 hrs a day).


----------



## mmauk11

Hello 

For speaking, please refer to below my personal tips;

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)

For writing;

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

Good luck with your test 
Cheers





cunconminhon said:


> Congrat^^ pls share your experience in speaking & listening skill!!!


----------



## sheoranvikas

Varun Kumar said:


> Hi vikas,
> 
> I could understand that u have to give exam on 21st April.
> 
> The scores u have achieved in the practise test look pretty impressive to get a gud score in the real exam..
> 
> It would definitely be of less intense difficult then the practise ones.
> 
> I would really suggest few things to try in the mean time, which is one day, to enhance ur score....
> 
> 1) in writing, make sure uyou use 4 paragraphs, possibly, introduction, body, third one too body (eexample mandatory) and lastly conclusion....this would definitely improve ur score.....
> In addition to this try using complex sentences than simple nd compound, which soars ur writing score.....don't forget this if u r luking for a very gud score...uu can know on complex sentences by browsing you tube. ......
> 
> 2) if you could spend some valuable time, try listening to bbc documentaries of ur choice in youtube with every detail, will boost your listening capability....
> usually they are around 45 min and 1 or 2 is sufficient....



Thank you so much Varun for your valuable time and feedback, help. I will keep these things in mind. I am practicing right now with the CD that came with the official PTE guide book and will attempt Scored Practice Test B in the evening.

I am getting a major problem in reading section with the time management. I am spending too much time in Multiple Choice questions And left with little time to complete the fill in the blanks, and as a result, the time is over with 3-4 questions (fill in the blanks) unanswered.

How should I deal with this?


-Thanks
Vikas


----------



## kishoreshet

Did anyone give exam on any Saturday ?If Yes when did you get the results.Please share.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*Listening- Help*

While listening test, can i go back and listen the content again if i have extra time?


----------



## vivsontime

Rakesh Parmar said:


> While listening test, can i go back and listen the content again if i have extra time?


No Rakesh, We can not repeat any listening recording once it starts in the Exam. Also if we press next, not possible to go back to previous page.


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

OK. Thanks a lot.
As there is such option in PTE online test so i though may be such option is also available in actual test.


----------



## roni.patel

In reading test, can we go back and review questions again?


----------



## hari_sudhan

roni.patel said:


> In reading test, can we go back and review questions again?



There is no going back in any of the session in PTE exam.


----------



## ZwIzH

*Ielts writing Vs PTE writing*

hello all.
I am stuck in Ielts writing . I always get 6 or 5.5 , even I don't have any issue with other skills . I need your advice weather to sit PTE , do you think it is easier ? are the resources that available in pearson site is sufficient ? 

your reply is highly appreciated .

Thanks


----------



## sheoranvikas

Hi guys,

I am just finished with my *Scored practice test B* with the below scores:

*Overall: 68

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 74
Reading: 62
Speaking: 70
Writing: 68

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 82
Oral Fluency: 64
Pronunciation: 68
Spelling: 60
Vocabulary: 81
Written Discourse: 90*

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Practice Test A Scores: 

Overall: 63

Speaking: 71
Writing: 63
Reading: 60
Listening: 63

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 66
Pronunciation: 79
Spelling: 38
Vocabulary: 49
Written Discourse: 47*


*I am little skeptical with my Reading.* Don't know what to do in this part.


----------



## msgforsunil

sheoranvikas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just finished with my *Scored practice test B* with the below scores:
> 
> *Overall: 68
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 74
> Reading: 62
> Speaking: 70
> Writing: 68
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Oral Fluency: 64
> Pronunciation: 68
> Spelling: 60
> Vocabulary: 81
> Written Discourse: 90*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Practice Test A Scores:
> 
> Overall: 63
> 
> Speaking: 71
> Writing: 63
> Reading: 60
> Listening: 63
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 38
> Vocabulary: 49
> Written Discourse: 47*
> 
> 
> *I am little skeptical with my Reading.* Don't know what to do in this part.


Read for strategies at 
Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


Plan for approx 2mins per question.

Generally question in PTE is easier when compared to the scored tests.


----------



## Varun Kumar

Hi vikas,
I could understand your problem, practise has to deal with it. 
However, while filling the blanks, I have no strategies except I follow the sentence structure. For example, from the few words before the blank , I could perceive whether the answer is going to be singular or plural? Another, with the vowels....For blanks next to "an", I look for words starting with a,e,I,o,u.......Thereby, most options can be eliminated if the word is starting with above letters and do not have "an" immediately before them.its just a basic trick.
It's better if u follow elimination procedure...


----------



## Babamalang

I don't think any of those would be repeated as there must be plenty (millions) of questions prepared/being prepared every month for the PTE.


----------



## raman15091987

am sorry sir babamalang...But in my case questions were repeated. I took pte total 6 times and two time in same week and in that case essay was same and even one summary was same .in addition, repeat sentences were same(I think 2 were same). In short in every part some questions were repeated and I think repetition of essay was asset.


----------



## raman15091987

I think for practise Macmillan book is great. There are also many tips which are helpful of how to solve various questions.


----------



## ckwise

Hey,

I am happy to share with you my scores:

Communicative Skills:

Listening - 76
Reading - 81
Speaking - 77
Writing - 79

Enabling Skills:

Grammer - 61
Oral Fluency - 70
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 74
Vocabulary - 57
Written Discourse - 90

However, I require 79+ for my visa application so I have to redo it.
This is my first English test and I prepared for about 2-3 weeks for this exam - about 6-8 hours daily.

My tip: Focus on your oral fluency and pronunciation on "Describe Image" / "Re-Tell Lecture".

Good luck everyone


----------



## gvmichel

ckwise said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am happy to share with you my scores:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening - 76
> Reading - 81
> Speaking - 77
> Writing - 79
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammer - 61
> Oral Fluency - 70
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 74
> Vocabulary - 57
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> However, I require 79+ for my visa application so I have to redo it.
> This is my first English test and I prepared for about 2-3 weeks for this exam - about 6-8 hours daily.
> 
> My tip: Focus on your oral fluency and pronunciation on "Describe Image" / "Re-Tell Lecture".
> 
> Good luck everyone


You can crack it. 2-3 points is random, so it's just a matter a repeating it. Don't give up. :boxing:


----------



## sameer7106

raman15091987 said:


> am sorry sir babamalang...But in my case questions were repeated. I took pte total 6 times and two time in same week and in that case essay was same and even one summary was same .in addition, repeat sentences were same(I think 2 were same). In short in every part some questions were repeated and I think repetition of essay was asset.


Hi,

Even in my case also i always got an essay which was already shared in this thread earlier in a form of google doc (LUCKY ME).........
Also some oof the questions from summarise spoken text and graphs were same

Regards
Sameer


----------



## gskumar

Hi All, 

I have given my first attempt for PTE - A, my scores are below. 

Listening	67 
Reading	65 
Speaking	77 
Writing	67 

Does it mean that now i got 10 points?


----------



## blackrider89

gskumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given my first attempt for PTE - A, my scores are below.
> 
> Listening	67
> Reading	65
> Speaking	77
> Writing	67
> 
> Does it mean that now i got 10 points?


A big YES


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even in my case also i always got an essay which was already shared in this thread earlier in a form of google doc (LUCKY ME).........
> Also some oof the questions from summarise spoken text and graphs were same
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


It's obvious that questions get repeat. Such matter should not be discussed in open forum. You can use PM facility for the same. 
Earlier thread closed due to people started talking about questions repeat.


----------



## manc0108

Hi All,

After second attempt of PTE-A, i managed to score only 55 in Speaking with Oral Fluency 45 and Pronunciation 35 

Can anyone suggest where am I going wrong? 

Please I need your valuable suggestions.


----------



## sameer7106

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's obvious that questions get repeat. Such matter should not be discussed in open forum. You can use PM facility for the same.
> Earlier thread closed due to people started talking about questions repeat.


Discussing the repetition of question will not get this thread closed but yes sharing the email id's and torrent links will definitely.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## jmy

manc0108 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After second attempt of PTE-A, i managed to score only 55 in Speaking with Oral Fluency 45 and Pronunciation 35
> 
> Can anyone suggest where am I going wrong?
> 
> Please I need your valuable suggestions.


My suggestion is focus more on how to explain graphs and images because it checks everything - your fluency, pronunciation and every thing else you need to speak effectively


----------



## r4jin

*oral*



manc0108 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After second attempt of PTE-A, i managed to score only 55 in Speaking with Oral Fluency 45 and Pronunciation 35
> 
> Can anyone suggest where am I going wrong?
> 
> Please I need your valuable suggestions.


Don't worry there's a way.
Search my previous comment about my experience with speaking.
I went up from 57 to 69.
It is all about speaking fluently. It is enough just to cover the main point. No 'mmm,,', 'errr' is important.
My suggestion is read all other posts in this thread from about 70~90.
Also listen to the sample answers of speaking section.
You can find the answers on the website. find offline test and download it. 
C1 sample answers are those who scored 75~ so if you try to answer like them then you can secure your speaking score. Also notice the oral fluency of those answers as I found their contents aren't great with only main points but they speak fluent.

good luck.


----------



## r4jin

*you can achieve*



Librarian said:


> *[b]i have attached my 6 pte scores *[/B]


Hey Librarian, here, let me say first that I totally understand you.
I have given tries for IELTS 7 times (and I couldn't even turn up for twice). I got trauma in writing. Never able to finish 150 words + 250 words in 1hour. My visa was about to expire. I was getting mentally weak. then I took a deep breath, motivated myself, always thought positive watching ted talk about positive things on youtube lol. I tried just one way for studying. Always tried to think about how I would describe such a thing. Did really hard for 2 weeks. I made a note with every section of PTE-A. Then as I find a useful tip I grouped them for the section. And find how I can improve. I used to study like reading and listening to the sample answers but they aren't helpful. Always tried to give my own answers with just a bit of tips from the sample answer.
Also before the exam day, I made sure to feel that 'I have prepared enough', 'my studying material and ways were correct' and 'real exam is always easy when i'm confident and i'm very confident'. I really did my best to stay positive during the 2 weeks. As much as possible. That was helpful
Also if you consider yourself saying a lot of 'err..' or 'mmm..', and pauses, hesitation they are all big minus for oral fluency. I scored less when I tried to speak every words so clear, not smooth. So speaking smoothly is also important.
I know you are despaired. But you just need one shot.


----------



## msgforsunil

manc0108 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After second attempt of PTE-A, i managed to score only 55 in Speaking with Oral Fluency 45 and Pronunciation 35
> 
> Can anyone suggest where am I going wrong?
> 
> Please I need your valuable suggestions.


The below may help.

grammar · engVid
speaking · engVid
IELTS · engVid
TOEFL · engVid
https://www.edx.org/course/english-grammar-style-uqx-write101x#.VR9a-PmUdp0
https://www.limetorrents.cc/The-Com...-Tutorial-Series-[10-DVD]-torrent-911069.html


----------



## r4jin

*more tips*



Librarian said:


> *[b]i have attached my 6 pte scores *[/B]


Also, as nitinmoudgil says here if you can't say and stuck just say something prepared lie, 'let me say ~', 'so as we can see here, ' so that this will give you fluency and just cover most important content.
Also this TanuPatel is right I believe. Here is the link

For reading, I find sameer7106 helpful here.

For writing, my case was weird. Because I've never made over 6.5 in writing in IELTS, always 6.0 or 6.5. In practice PTE-A test, I scored less then 60 in both tests. In real exam, 71 was give for writing. I thought it was weird because I've tried to write in IELTS style, learned from IELTS-Simon, but in the real exam I tried to be more free out of style, but still with correct introduction, body, conclusion. I used some of his technique but as I only had 200 words, there was no planning I just kept writing whatever I could say more focusing on grammar. Also the sample answers (C1) of offline test material gave me the tips of breaking out of the set flow of my paragraphs. Then I scored high.

So my point is, don't despair. you know you can do this but it's just how you can achieve. Stay positive, this is just a test, you can beat this. I could do this so of course you can do this for sure. I know the days I was always skeptical about my attempts. You can turn positive again. I remember nothing was going right when I was so negative and skeptical. :boxing:


----------



## rajrajinin

*Practice score*

Hi Guys,

Just took practice test A. Scores are below:

Listening 68
Reading 63
Speaking 46
Writing 78

Speaking has got me worried here, fluency- 32, [email protected] 27.

I need to speak slow in order to improve pronouncition.

I need to score 65 to get that 10 points. You think the above score is enough to get 65 in real exam? I am appearing on 27th April.

Cheers.


----------



## kvr82

*Useful links for Speaking & Listening*

Hi,


The below links would be really quite useful for PTE aspirants in the area of *Repeat sentence, filling the blanks and write from dictation*.

English Listening - Filling in the Gap of a Sentence - Medium Level Test 041

Listen and Write - Dictation

Best Regards
K V R


----------



## Sophia224968

*Help please!*

I'm practicing with the Official Guide to PTE Academic and the PTE Academic Offline Practice Test and noticed the difference in the speaking part. In the Official Guide, the sample answers talked on a normal, conversational pace in the Read Aloud Section. However, I noticed that on the Offline Practice Test, the C1 category samples talked faster than normal. Those who read on a regular pacing were on B1 because the rate of speech is slow, etc. 

So my question to those who ace the exam, especially on the speaking part, how did you deal with this during the real exam? Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## Sophia224968

My exam is already on the 27th and I am extremely worried with my speaking part. I've done scored test b and the following were the results:

Listening 76
Reading 67
Speaking 57
Writing 84

Enabling Skills:

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 34
Pronunciation 48
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

I don't know where I have done wrong with speaking.


----------



## kvr82

*Additioanal links for Describe Image and Writing Essay*

Hi Friends,

There is another link for PTE aspirants in the below , which has a valuable explanation of how to describe graphs. In addition, it provides the basic structure of essay writing with lucid examples. 

Graphs: Vocabulary | writefix.com

Best Regards
K V R


----------



## anasatfirst

Hi Sameer, 

Do you have, or anyone, the PDF of '_The Official Guide to PTE Academic_'


Also I can see that you took PTE 4 times to get 65+
Should we understand to take IELTS is much better to achieve 7 bands?

Thanks





sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that as it saved a lot of my time. Also if some one is intrested in TOEFL then do lemme know.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## nevertouchme

Hello Folks, This is Jai and I gave my PTE on 22nd April 2015. My Scores are as follows:

Listening: 81
Reading: 77
Speaking: 88
Writing: 78 

My agent told me that my requirement was to achieve only 30 in all modules since I am not the Main applicant. I did follow the sample questions by PTE themselves and the other big book that some demi god posted on this forum. I did not take any mock tests. To be very honest, my wife prepared a bit and I did not prepare much except for one night before the exam. 

I was allowed inside the exam 'room' [LOL I gotta call it that, since it was so tiny and was packed with 4 people ] by 11 and the exam was supposedly go till 1:00p. 12:45p, I was out. 

A few things that I observed:

1. I found the speaking section to be difficult since there was a lot of distraction. A lot of disturbance & distraction because the other 3 candidates were also speaking at the same time and I wasn't able to concentrate. I am sure this was the case for them as well. I left the same feedback in the feedback form provided by the test center.

2. Please don't care about any of your surroundings and just pay undivided attention to your computer screen.

3. Do adjust your microphone so that you don't send air pockets whenever you speak in to it. You get to adjust this before you begin your test and this is not timed. 

I am really no expert guys, but a few things that I followed & sharing here:

1. 
I wrote 2 essays and I was not even sure if that was the expectation. But the following is what I did:

Title: 3 words for 1 essay and 1 word for the other
Introduction: 90 words
General, Positives & Negative views about the topic 100 words
Conclusion: 70 words

2. Read Aloud:
While the page stays at "Recording Starts in 30 seconds" and the text is displayed, I started to actually read loud. So I was sure to follow pauses and intonations. DO watch out for the timer and Start Speaking the sentence that you just rehearsed. I personally found it to work better. 

3. Summarize written paragraph:
Please be aware of the rule - "5 to 50 words". You are allowed to summarize btw 5 to 50 words and not necessarily that you need to writing 50 words. I preferred to construct a simple sentence than a complex long one. 

I shall post more if I remember anything more. Also, I am not sure who posted the dropbox link earlier on this forum, but I am grateful and thankful for that respective individual. Thank you!

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## sdeepak

Congratulations !!! Awesome score... You have nailed this exam in the first attempt..




nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks, This is Jai and I gave my PTE on 22nd April 2015. My Scores are as follows:
> 
> Listening: 81
> Reading: 77
> Speaking: 88
> Writing: 78
> 
> My agent told me that my requirement was to achieve only 30 in all modules since I am not the Main applicant. I did follow the sample questions by PTE themselves and the other big book that some demi god posted on this forum. I did not take any mock tests. To be very honest, my wife prepared a bit and I did not prepare much except for one night before the exam.
> 
> I was allowed inside the exam 'room' [LOL I gotta call it that, since it was so tiny and was packed with 4 people ] by 11 and the exam was supposedly go till 1:00p. 12:45p, I was out.
> 
> A few things that I observed:
> 
> 1. I found the speaking section to be difficult since there was a lot of distraction. A lot of disturbance & distraction because the other 3 candidates were also speaking at the same time and I wasn't able to concentrate. I am sure this was the case for them as well. I left the same feedback in the feedback form provided by the test center.
> 
> 2. Please don't care about any of your surroundings and just pay undivided attention to your computer screen.
> 
> 3. Do adjust your microphone so that you don't send air pockets whenever you speak in to it. You get to adjust this before you begin your test and this is not timed.
> 
> I am really no expert guys, but a few things that I followed & sharing here:
> 
> 1.
> I wrote 2 essays and I was not even sure if that was the expectation. But the following is what I did:
> 
> Title: 3 words for 1 essay and 1 word for the other
> Introduction: 90 words
> General, Positives & Negative views about the topic 100 words
> Conclusion: 70 words
> 
> 2. Read Aloud:
> While the page stays at "Recording Starts in 30 seconds" and the text is displayed, I started to actually read loud. So I was sure to follow pauses and intonations. DO watch out for the timer and Start Speaking the sentence that you just rehearsed. I personally found it to work better.
> 
> 3. Summarize written paragraph:
> Please be aware of the rule - "5 to 50 words". You are allowed to summarize btw 5 to 50 words and not necessarily that you need to writing 50 words. I preferred to construct a simple sentence than a complex long one.
> 
> I shall post more if I remember anything more. Also, I am not sure who posted the dropbox link earlier on this forum, but I am grateful and thankful for that respective individual. Thank you!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


----------



## nevertouchme

Thank you Deepak!


----------



## Janardhan.G

nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks, This is Jai and I gave my PTE on 22nd April 2015. My Scores are as follows:
> 
> Listening: 81
> Reading: 77
> Speaking: 88
> Writing: 78
> 
> My agent told me that my requirement was to achieve only 30 in all modules since I am not the Main applicant. I did follow the sample questions by PTE themselves and the other big book that some demi god posted on this forum. I did not take any mock tests. To be very honest, my wife prepared a bit and I did not prepare much except for one night before the exam.
> 
> I was allowed inside the exam 'room' [LOL I gotta call it that, since it was so tiny and was packed with 4 people ] by 11 and the exam was supposedly go till 1:00p. 12:45p, I was out.
> 
> A few things that I observed:
> 
> 1. I found the speaking section to be difficult since there was a lot of distraction. A lot of disturbance & distraction because the other 3 candidates were also speaking at the same time and I wasn't able to concentrate. I am sure this was the case for them as well. I left the same feedback in the feedback form provided by the test center.
> 
> 2. Please don't care about any of your surroundings and just pay undivided attention to your computer screen.
> 
> 3. Do adjust your microphone so that you don't send air pockets whenever you speak in to it. You get to adjust this before you begin your test and this is not timed.
> 
> I am really no expert guys, but a few things that I followed & sharing here:
> 
> 1.
> I wrote 2 essays and I was not even sure if that was the expectation. But the following is what I did:
> 
> Title: 3 words for 1 essay and 1 word for the other
> Introduction: 90 words
> General, Positives & Negative views about the topic 100 words
> Conclusion: 70 words
> 
> 2. Read Aloud:
> While the page stays at "Recording Starts in 30 seconds" and the text is displayed, I started to actually read loud. So I was sure to follow pauses and intonations. DO watch out for the timer and Start Speaking the sentence that you just rehearsed. I personally found it to work better.
> 
> 3. Summarize written paragraph:
> Please be aware of the rule - "5 to 50 words". You are allowed to summarize btw 5 to 50 words and not necessarily that you need to writing 50 words. I preferred to construct a simple sentence than a complex long one.
> 
> I shall post more if I remember anything more. Also, I am not sure who posted the dropbox link earlier on this forum, but I am grateful and thankful for that respective individual. Thank you!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


congrats...what was your essay topic..?


----------



## nevertouchme

Janardhan.G said:


> congrats...what was your essay topic..?


1. Write about any 'Global' Issue. 

You know what I wrote about. Of course the easy peasy Global Warming


----------



## Sophia224968

*Need advise*

For speaking section, aside from pronouncing words correctly in read aloud and giving trends on describe image, would it be better to speak louder and slower in order to ensure that every word we said is captured by the computer?


----------



## Sophia224968

any comments on the rate of speed on read aloud section? i noticed in the offline material that those categorized as C1 responses, read the text at a faster rate. im confused because other material's sample responses in read aloud section are only of normal pace.

hope someone could shed a light on this. thanks.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Ok, Just be a little slower than normal while speaking, you dont need to shout, the mic can get what you speak. 

By the way, I scored 69, 77, 73, 80 without preparation which is equivalent to 7 band of IELTS and I'm satisfied with the results. IELTS score was 7,7,6.5,6.5


----------



## Sophia224968

vinodkrish_r said:


> Ok, Just be a little slower than normal while speaking, you dont need to shout, the mic can get what you speak.
> 
> By the way, I scored 69, 77, 73, 80 without preparation which is equivalent to 7 band of IELTS and I'm satisfied with the results. IELTS score was 7,7,6.5,6.5


I did not intend to shout during exam.  As I need 79 in all modules, obviously I wanted to correct whatever needs improvement based on the scored test that I took. Thanks for the tip and congrats for getting your desired scores!


----------



## Here_to_fly

Hi Friends, 

Going to take PTE exam tomorrow. First attempt and that too without much preparation. Just attempted scored test. 

Scored test A
R 60
W 57
S 62
L 60

Scored test B
R 68
W 63
S 69
L 67

Need at least 65 each to apply for SS Victoria / NSW 190

As per my understanding of this test, you just need to go though the test pattern once. Rest all depends on your luck on exam day.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Treat your friends to 10% off PTE Academic and win a $50 Amazon voucher*

I am surprised as how come there was no mention of the below in the PTE Forum. I could have saved 10% of my PTE Exam fees. 

Please pass the message to the rest. Enjoy!!! Happy saving money. 

Treat your friends to 10% off PTE Academic and win a $50 Amazon voucher

When you refer your friends to PTE Academic, you will go into the draw to win a $50 Amazon voucher every month* and your friend will receive a discount code for 10% off PTE Academic.

The more friends you refer, the better your chances of winning! Fill in our form online(https://pearson.formstack.com/forms/refer) to refer your friends now!


----------



## msgforsunil

*"The official Guide" and "The Practice Plus" books(hard copy) along with its CD's.*

I have "The official Guide" and "The Practice Plus" books(hard copy) along with its CD's. 

I am planning to sell. Anyone keen to buy the copies from me from Bangalore, please PM me.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi Sophia,
Pronouncing word correctly is desirable but it shouldn't seem like you are trying very hard to pronounce them correctly, it should be seem like you are pronouncing them correctly while putting appropriate word level (varying intonation) as well as sentence level stress ( like when we know that there are punctuations like comma or a full stop coming). 
Coming to speaking louder and slower, I would suggest don't speak softly, but at a normal pitch - but check that during mic testing where you can playback your recordings to check the volume. Slower- a big no ! as it may look like you are giving inappropriate pauses. Speak at a normal fluent rate. Hope this helps! All the best for your exam.



Sophia224968 said:


> For speaking section, aside from pronouncing words correctly in read aloud and giving trends on describe image, would it be better to speak louder and slower in order to ensure that every word we said is captured by the computer?


----------



## manc0108

Hi All,

Anyone has link for free download of Dragon Natural Speaking software or any other software to practice pronunciation? I have gone through google but unable to get desired links.

Thanks.


----------



## msgforsunil

manc0108 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone has link for free download of Dragon Natural Speaking software or any other software to practice pronunciation? I have gone through google but unable to get desired links.
> 
> Thanks.


Just browse in torrents. You can find at https://www.limetorrents.cc/[PC-ITA]-Dragon-Naturally-Speaking-11-torrent-1303411.html

Note: Neither I have download or nor I have used it.


----------



## TheAussie

Thanks for these practical tips!


TanuPatel said:


> Hi Sophia,
> Pronouncing word correctly is desirable but it shouldn't seem like you are trying very hard to pronounce them correctly, it should be seem like you are pronouncing them correctly while putting appropriate word level (varying intonation) as well as sentence level stress ( like when we know that there are punctuations like comma or a full stop coming).
> Coming to speaking louder and slower, I would suggest don't speak softly, but at a normal pitch - but check that during mic testing where you can playback your recordings to check the volume. Slower- a big no ! as it may look like you are giving inappropriate pauses. Speak at a normal fluent rate. Hope this helps! All the best for your exam.


----------



## andrew64

Hi Folks , 

I just tried a practice test from https://www.ptepractice.com , which is not the official test site . Before doing this exam i prepared the macmillan test builder where reading and listening i am almost get more than 80 , some how in the practice test i couldn't get it more than 79+ . I found this test harder than test builder . If anyone has previously taken this exam , may i know real exam is easier than this or harder ?

Listening68
Reading67
Speaking66
Writing66

Enabling Skills

Grammar67
Oral Fluency70
Pronunciation66
Spelling90
Vocabulary68
Written Discourse90


----------



## msgforsunil

andrew64 said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I just tried a practice test from https://www.ptepractice.com , which is not the official test site . Before doing this exam i prepared the macmillan test builder where reading and listening i am almost get more than 80 , some how in the practice test i couldn't get it more than 79+ . I found this test harder than test builder . If anyone has previously taken this exam , may i know real exam is easier than this or harder ?
> 
> Listening68
> Reading67
> Speaking66
> Writing66
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency70
> Pronunciation66
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary68
> Written Discourse90


Yes most of the times, the real exam is easier than the scored test.


----------



## Here_to_fly

andrew64 said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I just tried a practice test from https://www.ptepractice.com , which is not the official test site . Before doing this exam i prepared the macmillan test builder where reading and listening i am almost get more than 80 , some how in the practice test i couldn't get it more than 79+ . I found this test harder than test builder . If anyone has previously taken this exam , may i know real exam is easier than this or harder ?
> 
> Listening68
> Reading67
> Speaking66
> Writing66
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency70
> Pronunciation66
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary68
> Written Discourse90



I have taken the PTE exam today only and confirm that the actual exam is easier than the scored exams. I scored the same points as you did in scored exam. Waiting for the result of actual exam, only then i can confirm on the scoring part.

Not sure if pearson send the score results over the weekend or not. Waiting for the result badly. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Janardhan.G

manc0108 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone has link for free download of Dragon Natural Speaking software or any other software to practice pronunciation? I have gone through google but unable to get desired links.
> 
> Thanks.


there is torrent going on this..i am seeding. try it.


----------



## ikrammd

Here_to_fly said:


> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I just tried a practice test from https://www.ptepractice.com , which is not the official test site . Before doing this exam i prepared the macmillan test builder where reading and listening i am almost get more than 80 , some how in the practice test i couldn't get it more than 79+ . I found this test harder than test builder . If anyone has previously taken this exam , may i know real exam is easier than this or harder ?
> 
> Listening68
> Reading67
> Speaking66
> Writing66
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency70
> Pronunciation66
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary68
> Written Discourse90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken the PTE exam today only and confirm that the actual exam is easier than the scored exams. I scored the same points as you did in scored exam. Waiting for the result of actual exam, only then i can confirm on the scoring part.
> 
> Not sure if pearson send the score results over the weekend or not. Waiting for the result badly.
Click to expand...


All the best mate. It will all be good.


----------



## proftaiwo

Here_to_fly said:


> I have taken the PTE exam today only and confirm that the actual exam is easier than the scored exams. I scored the same points as you did in scored exam. Waiting for the result of actual exam, only then i can confirm on the scoring part.
> 
> Not sure if pearson send the score results over the weekend or not. Waiting for the result badly. :fingerscrossed:


Hi 

How was the essay part. Also what was the topic of your essay.


----------



## Here_to_fly

proftaiwo said:


> Hi
> 
> How was the essay part. Also what was the topic of your essay.


There was one single essay, topic was- extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc etc are dangerous and should these be banned? 

Apart from that the listening part was quite easy. 
Retell sentences was the easiest both in speaking as well as listening parts. 
But multiple choice questions were pretty tricky as compared to scored exams.


----------



## proftaiwo

Here_to_fly said:


> There was one single essay, topic was- extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc etc are dangerous and should these be banned?
> 
> Apart from that the listening part was quite easy.
> Retell sentences was the easiest both in speaking as well as listening parts.
> But multiple choice questions were pretty tricky as compared to scored exams.


I will be writing mine next Thursday. The scored exams are the mock exam right? Is this mock exam the same for everyone that purchase it ? Am trying to weigh the major important apart from the scoring aspect.

Kindly advise me on it if it worth it.


----------



## Here_to_fly

proftaiwo said:


> I will be writing mine next Thursday. The scored exams are the mock exam right? Is this mock exam the same for everyone that purchase it ? Am trying to weigh the major important apart from the scoring aspect.
> 
> Kindly advise me on it if it worth it.



Yes these are the mock exams. 
Not sure if these are same for all. 
I would suggest to attempt at least one scored exam before sitting the real one. It helps you to understand the pattern and time management.


----------



## proftaiwo

Here_to_fly said:


> Yes these are the mock exams.
> Not sure if these are same for all.
> I would suggest to attempt at least one scored exam before sitting the real one. It helps you to understand the pattern and time management.


Alright thanks I will give it a shot during the week. Did you spot repeated questions from the mock exams in d Real exam


----------



## Here_to_fly

proftaiwo said:


> Alright thanks I will give it a shot during the week. Did you spot repeated questions from the mock exams in d Real exam


There was not even a single repetition 
Just go through this thread, specifically posts of last 2 weeks. Our expat friends have shared a lot of data. You just need to give one week to cracking this exam. 
All the very best


----------



## proftaiwo

Here_to_fly said:


> There was not even a single repetition
> Just go through this thread, specifically posts of last 2 weeks. Our expat friends have shared a lot of data. You just need to give one week to cracking this exam.
> All the very best


You the best. ..thanks


----------



## Veronica

proftaiwo said:


> Alright thanks I will give it a shot during the week. Did you spot repeated questions from the mock exams in d Real exam


One thing you certainly should not do in any written exam is use text speak as you have in your post. It is also forbidden on this forum so please do not use it.

Thank you


----------



## Here_to_fly

II had taken PTE yesterday and got the mail from Pearson that the result report can be downloaded from their site. But when i click on the link View Score Report , getting following error -
A program error occurred
04/26/2015 01:00:54.824 : www7.pearsonvue.com

Anyone has any idea about this error.
Can not speak to the customer care as its a holiday today


----------



## sameer7106

Here_to_fly said:


> II had taken PTE yesterday and got the mail from Pearson that the result report can be downloaded from their site. But when i click on the link View Score Report , getting following error -
> A program error occurred
> 04/26/2015 01:00:54.824 : www7.pearsonvue.com
> 
> Anyone has any idea about this error.
> Can not speak to the customer care as its a holiday today


Hi,

last time i faced the same error and my score card was only available after 4 days when they rectified this problem at their end.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Abul_bd

Here_to_fly said:


> II had taken PTE yesterday and got the mail from Pearson that the result report can be downloaded from their site. But when i click on the link View Score Report , getting following error -
> A program error occurred
> 04/26/2015 01:00:54.824 : www7.pearsonvue.com
> 
> Anyone has any idea about this error.
> Can not speak to the customer care as its a holiday today


Dear, I'm having the same problem. I took the exam on 24 April. Got mail on 25 April, however still now: 

A program error occurred

04/26/2015 02:54:16.844 : www1.pearsonvue.com

My status is: "taken - Scores reportable". What is your status?


----------



## Abul_bd

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> last time i faced the same error and my score card was only available after 4 days when they rectified this problem at their end.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Brother, did you call them and inform about your status or did they fix it automatically?


----------



## kishoreshet

Abul_bd said:


> Brother, did you call them and inform about your status or did they fix it automatically?


Its a issue with Pearson's website.As my result was avaibale and now i get the same error.So its a wide-spread outage for eveyone, not just for you.So i guess once there website is fixed all will be good.


----------



## Here_to_fly

kishoreshet said:


> Its a issue with Pearson's website.As my result was avaibale and now i get the same error.So its a wide-spread outage for eveyone, not just for you.So i guess once there website is fixed all will be good.


Don't think they will be fixing it over the weekend. Any idea where their data center is.. I mean which region and time Zone.. 
Such outages are not accepted at this level..


----------



## sheoranvikas

Hello Everyone,

Finally I have nailed PTE-A exam in the first attempt after 5 failed attempts in IELTS, below are my scores:

*Overall: 81

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 80
Reading: 79
Speaking: 81
Writing: 85

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 81
Oral Fluency: 81
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 80
Vocabulary: 70
Written Discourse: 90
*

Thanks a lot to all the forum members for their valuable time in providing guidance and tips here and specially to those members who shared the most valuable material for PTE, without which clearing PTE with such a good score could have been a mere dream.


I have a query for the experts here. My wife has also given PTE-A exam on 24th and got the email regarding report availability the very next day but when I tried opening the score report from the PTE web account, I got the below *error message after clicking on view score report:

**A program error occurred

04/26/2015 06:38:22.623 : www9.pearsonvue.com
* 

And I have tried opening on multiple devices but it's still the same.

Does anyone know regarding this or have faced similar issue with viewing score report?


-VIKAS


----------



## sheoranvikas

One thing I would like to mention here about the PTE-A exam is that I found level in the actual exam quite easy compared to the two scored online practice tests on the PTE website. Also, couple of questions were repeated in the exam. I may have done those somewhere in the scored or unscored practice tests.


----------



## Janardhan.G

sheoranvikas said:


> One thing I would like to mention here about the PTE-A exam is that I found level in the actual exam quite easy compared to the two scored online practice tests on the PTE website. Also, couple of questions were repeated in the exam. I may have done those somewhere in the scored or unscored practice tests.


congrats on your score..

can you share yours and your wife's essay topics pls..


----------



## kishoreshet

Here_to_fly said:


> Don't think they will be fixing it over the weekend. Any idea where their data center is.. I mean which region and time Zone..
> Such outages are not accepted at this level..


There datacentre is hosted in UK, so maybe it will be fixed by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Abul_bd

sheoranvikas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have nailed PTE-A exam in the first attempt after 5 failed attempts in IELTS, below are my scores:
> 
> *Overall: 81
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 79
> Speaking: 81
> Writing: 85
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 81
> Oral Fluency: 81
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary: 70
> Written Discourse: 90
> *
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members for their valuable time in providing guidance and tips here and specially to those members who shared the most valuable material for PTE, without which clearing PTE with such a good score could have been a mere dream.
> 
> 
> I have a query for the experts here. My wife has also given PTE-A exam on 24th and got the email regarding report availability the very next day but when I tried opening the score report from the PTE web account, I got the below *error message after clicking on view score report:
> 
> **A program error occurred
> 
> 04/26/2015 06:38:22.623 : www9.pearsonvue.com
> *
> 
> And I have tried opening on multiple devices but it's still the same.
> 
> Does anyone know regarding this or have faced similar issue with viewing score report?
> 
> 
> -VIKAS


Congratz!!!!! Yes, we some people are facing the same issue.


----------



## Here_to_fly

sheoranvikas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have nailed PTE-A exam in the first attempt after 5 failed attempts in IELTS, below are my scores:
> 
> Overall: 81
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 79
> Speaking: 81
> Writing: 85
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 81
> Oral Fluency: 81
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary: 70
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members for their valuable time in providing guidance and tips here and specially to those members who shared the most valuable material for PTE, without which clearing PTE with such a good score could have been a mere dream.
> 
> I have a query for the experts here. My wife has also given PTE-A exam on 24th and got the email regarding report availability the very next day but when I tried opening the score report from the PTE web account, I got the below error message after clicking on view score report:
> 
> A program error occurred
> 
> 04/26/2015 06:38:22.623 : www9.pearsonvue.com
> 
> 
> And I have tried opening on multiple devices but it's still the same.
> 
> Does anyone know regarding this or have faced similar issue with viewing score report?
> 
> -VIKAS


Congratulations Vikas.. What a good news.. Cheerz!! 
I am also facing the same Pearson website issue and not able to download my report 

May I know your score in the practice scored tests.


----------



## sameer7106

Abul_bd said:


> Brother, did you call them and inform about your status or did they fix it automatically?


Hi,

Yes i gave them a call and they have ensured me that the same will be rectified within 24 hours and they exactly took 24 hours to fix it.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Nitu36

Hi All,

I am planning to give PTE test in coming month, can anyone help me with practice/mock test or any study material for same.

Thanks


----------



## msgforsunil

Abul_bd said:


> Brother, did you call them and inform about your status or did they fix it automatically?



You may call at 
India: 000 800 440 2020 (Toll)
United States / Canada 1-800-901-0229 Other countries (Toll) +1-952-681-3872
You may make a free skype call to US toll free number.

You mail to [email protected]

Would recommend to call rather than mail as the response is faster.


----------



## msgforsunil

Nitu36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE test in coming month, can anyone help me with practice/mock test or any study material for same.
> 
> Thanks


Pasting an extract from forum.

Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
7. MacMillan

Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


@natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

All the best for your PTE exams!!!


----------



## Danav_Singh

msgforsunil said:


> Pasting an extract from forum.
> 
> Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
> 1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD)
> 2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
> 3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
> 4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
> 5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
> 6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
> 7. MacMillan
> 
> Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers â PearsonELT.com
> 
> Free Material:
> 
> 1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE
> Preparation - Pearson
> 
> 2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
> https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE%20academic/
> 
> 3: Exam English
> PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> 
> 4: TCY Online:
> PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers
> 
> 5: Longman:
> PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic
> 
> Practice as much as you can using all above
> 
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip
> 
> Strategies:
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip
> 
> Scoring strategies
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf
> 
> @natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing
> 
> All the best for your PTE exams!!!


I think you posted torrent links and that's the violation of forum rules...


----------



## sheoranvikas

Janardhan.G said:


> congrats on your score..
> 
> can you share yours and your wife's essay topics pls..


I already have added topics in the excel someone has created to share essay topics.

both me n my partner got the essay from that list only, below is the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


You can go through below link for ideas on different essay topics.

http://www.dylanaung.blogspot.sg/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html


----------



## sheoranvikas

Here_to_fly said:


> Congratulations Vikas.. What a good news.. Cheerz!!
> I am also facing the same Pearson website issue and not able to download my report
> 
> May I know your score in the practice scored tests.


thank you.

practice test were:


practice test B:

Overall: 68

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 74
Reading: 62
Speaking: 70
Writing: 68

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 82
Oral Fluency: 64
Pronunciation: 68
Spelling: 60
Vocabulary: 81
Written Discourse: 90

---------------------------------------------------------------

Practice Test A Scores:

Overall: 63

Speaking: 71
Writing: 63
Reading: 60
Listening: 63

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 66
Pronunciation: 79
Spelling: 38
Vocabulary: 49
Written Discourse: 47


----------



## andrew64

sheoranvikas said:


> thank you.
> 
> practice test were:
> 
> 
> practice test B:
> 
> Overall: 68
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 74
> Reading: 62
> Speaking: 70
> Writing: 68
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Oral Fluency: 64
> Pronunciation: 68
> Spelling: 60
> Vocabulary: 81
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Practice Test A Scores:
> 
> Overall: 63
> 
> Speaking: 71
> Writing: 63
> Reading: 60
> Listening: 63
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 38
> Vocabulary: 49
> Written Discourse: 47


That is awesome , i can see big jumb in your Test B score and actual results , how long did u take to do actual exam after the Test B .


----------



## chackoRocks

HI Mohd,
I'm preparing for PTE-A. Could you please share the materials and tips?
Thanks in advance!

Chacko,
chacko4migrationatgmaildotcom


----------



## vickygaucho

*Awaiting Results*

Hi All,

I have done with my PTE-A exam last friday, the 24th April 2015. I'm wondering why still my results were not out? since people in this forum stated that they got their results in a day or two. Also is it a holiday on SAT & SUN for PTE folks not to populate my results?:confused2:


----------



## chackoRocks

Hi Sunil,
I'm from bangalore and would like to know whether the materials are still available for sale. I'm a new member and not able to PM you. Please find my mail id and contact number. Do let me know incase its available.

Thanks,
chacko4migration'at'gmail'dot'com - 9880471241


----------



## Abul_bd

vickygaucho said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done with my PTE-A exam last friday, the 24th April 2015. I'm wondering why still my results were not out? since people in this forum stated that they got their results in a day or two. Also is it a holiday on SAT & SUN for PTE folks not to populate my results?


Same here. Though I got mail that result has published, im geeting program error msg when trying to view the result.


----------



## chackoRocks

Hi All,
There is an update in pearson website, saying "We are experiencing some delays with results. We are working hard to resolve this and will update you as soon as they are available. We are very sorry for any inconvenience caused"


----------



## sdeepak

Mate- please don't post your email address and cotact number details in this open forum..
This is against the forum rules and this would lead to the closure of this thread.. Please PM the members or post some 4-5 posts in this thread..After which the Private message will be active and you can send them a PM..



chackoRocks said:


> Hi Sunil,
> I'm from bangalore and would like to know whether the materials are still available for sale. I'm a new member and not able to PM you. Please find my mail id and contact number. Do let me know incase its available.
> 
> Thanks,
> chacko4migration'at'gmail'dot'com - 9880471241


----------



## chackoRocks

Sure Deepak. Sorry all for acting against the forum rules.


----------



## SoAus

Hi guys,

I went for a new PTE attempt last Saturday and after some problem on their system I have now access to the results. 
I know that I didn't perform well Saturday, but I am really wondering if there is no mistake in my score report due to my very very very bad score in Spelling where usually I am around 80 but that time I got 20!!

Anybody in the same situation?
How can I be sure that the score report is mine?

Thanks!


----------



## raman15091987

Sir that happened to me once. Usually my score in.spellings used to be above 80 but once i.scored only 15... Cant say any reason.. But i think sometime keys are hard to press.... This is what i think


----------



## SoAus

Mademoiselle please not Sir 

Hmm I don't really see the link between the keyboard and my spelling, because I check what I am writing on the screen...

Can I ask PTE to do a new test for free?


----------



## sandeepr

Nitu36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE test in coming month, can anyone help me with practice/mock test or any study material for same.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Nitu,

I have a material for PTE-A, PM me your email id and I will send it to you.


----------



## msgforsunil

chackoRocks said:


> Hi Sunil,
> I'm from bangalore and would like to know whether the materials are still available for sale. I'm a new member and not able to PM you. Please find my mail id and contact number. Do let me know incase its available.
> 
> Thanks,
> chacko4migration'at'gmail'dot'com - 9880471241


Yes the materials are still available.


----------



## vickygaucho

@Raman15091987, can you please more elaborate on "489 Family Sponsor(Brother in Melbourne)" present in your signature. As even I'm in the same state the i have my blood brother who recently obtained citizenship in AUS and resides in Melbourne but my migration agent confirmed me that no more family sponsorship entertained by DIBP AUS. I've repeatedly checked with them and they have the same answer. Also i have 55 points now and I'm fighting to get 10 points by doing PTE-A. If family sponsorship is permissible, then i would have 60 points and met the required one.


----------



## raman15091987

Dear sir,
I dont know why your agent is refusing. I knew two persons who got visa recently under same subclass..by the way what is your job code name


----------



## raman15091987

Even.yesterday i met my agent and he show me a guy who got grant under this subclass in 2 months. He was having same job code as mine


----------



## vickygaucho

raman15091987 said:


> Dear sir,
> I dont know why your agent is refusing. I knew two persons who got visa recently under same subclass..by the way what is your job code name


Hi Raman thanks for the swift response, its 261311 - Analyst Programmer. Without SS or FS or PTE-A i have 55 points right away. Agent insisting me to do PTE-A and get 10 points to sum up 65. I'm not sure why they were refusing to go with FS though being elgible.


----------



## blackrider89

vickygaucho said:


> Hi Raman thanks for the swift response, its 261311 - Analyst Programmer. Without SS or FS or PTE-A i have 55 points right away. Agent insisting me to do PTE-A and get 10 points to sum up 65. I'm not sure why they were refusing to go with FS though being elgible.


Why do you want to go ahead with subclass 489? It's not even PR matie. Your agent's got a point.


----------



## raman15091987

What i understand here is the ceiling for this code is close to finish. So there are very few chances of getting selecting under 489. This will keep you waiting , waiting and waiting.
Due to this reason your agent is suggesting to go for pte again.

Once check your occupation ceiling on skill select website then it will clear your confusion


----------



## raman15091987

Yes 489 is not pr.it.is temorary residency and in this a person get 4 year visa in designated area where your sponsor is staying. And you need to stat 2 years in that area and need to work 1 year in those years in the same area


----------



## raman15091987

Sorry for replying in this thread as this is about pte instead 489


----------



## vickygaucho

blackrider89 said:


> Why do you want to go ahead with subclass 489? It's not even PR matie. Your agent's got a point.


Yeah its my fault mate, not aware of classes and sub-classes. now i knew my agent's intention.


----------



## vickygaucho

raman15091987 said:


> What i understand here is the ceiling for this code is close to finish. So there are very few chances of getting selecting under 489. This will keep you waiting , waiting and waiting.
> Due to this reason your agent is suggesting to go for pte again.
> 
> Once check your occupation ceiling on skill select website then it will clear your confusion


Thanks for the information Raman! will check the same!


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

*Thank Expat Forum*

After 5 IELTS failing attempts, I opted for PTE Academic and cracked in my 1st attempt. All thanks to this forum and wonderful people over here who helped me in all ways..

My Score is:
Listening- 78
Reading- 74
Speaking- 85
Writing- 79

Thank you all once again..
lane:


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I saw my score report today and was about to upload and shocked to see country of citizenship is Iceland instead of INDIA. I do not know when that happen. 
Is there any other member who faced some kind of typo error in their score report. I called up customer care but could not get the proper response. 
Please share your experience if any
Thx


----------



## kishoreshet

Rakesh Parmar said:


> After 5 IELTS failing attempts, I opted for PTE Academic and cracked in my 1st attempt. All thanks to this forum and wonderful people over here who helped me in all ways..
> 
> My Score is:
> Listening- 78
> Reading- 74
> Speaking- 85
> Writing- 79
> 
> Thank you all once again..
> lane:


Congrats - What was your Essay topic ?


----------



## mam123

*Need solved PTE essays*

Hey
If somebody has solved PTE essays (writing), pls send me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mandy2137

mam123 said:


> Hey
> If somebody has solved PTE essays (writing), pls send me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Didn't you see this link?


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

Essay Topi was-
Some people argue that Human Behavior can be changed by law. Do you agree or disagree with this statement. Give reasons and examples for your own experience.


----------



## Abul_bd

SoAus said:


> Mademoiselle please not Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I don't really see the link between the keyboard and my spelling, because I check what I am writing on the screen...
> 
> Can I ask PTE to do a new test for free?


I took the exam on 24 apr. Got only 19 at spelling. I can't believe it.


----------



## rkrishnan_ka

Same here..Abul_bd .. I scored only 20 for spelling in my 2nd attempt. wherein my first attempt, I scored 80+. Thought of going reevaluation, but unlikely it is very clear your score will change and the re-score fee is around 8k+. Instead of re-score, I advise you to take the test again..


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Abul_bd said:


> I took the exam on 24 apr. Got only 19 at spelling. I can't believe it.





rkrishnan_ka said:


> Same here..Abul_bd .. I scored only 20 for spelling in my 2nd attempt. wherein my first attempt, I scored 80+. Thought of going reevaluation, but unlikely it is very clear your score will change and the re-score fee is around 8k+. Instead of re-score, I advise you to take the test again..


Before going for reeval, write a mail to pte a regarding your complaint. It may possible that test center may have problem in network or in hardwares you used.
Demand a reply from PTE A.


----------



## rkrishnan_ka

I actually sent an email to plt support team of Pearson and got the below response:

We're sorry to hear that you're unsatisfied with your PTE Academic result. You may request a re-score of your test, however, please take the following into consideration;

• PTE Academic is automatically re-scored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are re-scored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.

To order a re-score, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you. You can contact them on +44 (0) 161 855 7431. The fee for re-scores is available from the Customer Service team


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys,

Below are the scores of my 2 practice test. In first test I got 46 in speaking because of pronunciation and fluency. The reason was, I was speaking quickly and tried to cover all the points of the graph. In Practice -2, I spoke slowly with authoritative voice and was covering just a main points of the graph. I scored 69 in speaking. This happened in the span of 2 days.

Also, I realized that while speaking slowly, you get the time to think about the next sentences, this helps in maintaining fluency. 

I would suggest all aspirants who are struggling with speaking section to talk slow, contents doesnt matter much and stay calm during exam.

Test- 1
Listening 68
Reading 63
Speaking 46
Writing 78

Test-2
Listening 84
Reading 64
Speaking 69
Writing 85

I have appeared for PTE exam yesterday and waiting for the result to come out. Looking at the score I am confident that I would get the desired score but still , you never know. I will share my experience and preparation technique after my result 

Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Cheers


----------



## Janardhan.G

rkrishnan_ka said:


> I actually sent an email to plt support team of Pearson and got the below response:
> 
> We're sorry to hear that you're unsatisfied with your PTE Academic result. You may request a re-score of your test, however, please take the following into consideration;
> 
> • PTE Academic is automatically re-scored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are re-scored.
> • In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
> • If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
> 
> To order a re-score, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you. You can contact them on +44 (0) 161 855 7431. The fee for re-scores is available from the Customer Service team


unfortunate..., what is your total scores?


----------



## chackoRocks

Could someone explain how pearson test evaluate answers? 
1.	I heard it’s assed by a software, is it correct? Does all R,W,L,S sessions are assessed by software?
a.	If it’s true
i.	On what basis an essay is assessed? 
1.	Min and Max number of words?
2.	Vocabulary?
a.	Someone can write essay using simple words or someone can use complex vocabulary! 
b.	More mark for complex vocabulary?
3.	Mark for the structure of the essay?
ii.	How it identifies the overall message someone trying to convey?
iii.	In this case, I should get more marks even when I don’t repeat the whole sentence?
1.	Do I get good mark if I mention most of the words or important ones in the same order?


----------



## rkrishnan_ka

L:60, W: 63, R: 69, S: 70.. I'm actually afraid now.. The marking system is really unbelievable..


----------



## rajrajinin

I am_ waiting for my result, your incident has_ got me worried.


----------



## rkrishnan_ka

Do not worry.. Hope for the best..


----------



## msgforsunil

chackoRocks said:


> Could someone explain how pearson test evaluate answers?
> 1.	I heard it’s assed by a software, is it correct? Does all R,W,L,S sessions are assessed by software?
> a.	If it’s true
> i.	On what basis an essay is assessed?
> 1.	Min and Max number of words?
> 2.	Vocabulary?
> a.	Someone can write essay using simple words or someone can use complex vocabulary!
> b.	More mark for complex vocabulary?
> 3.	Mark for the structure of the essay?
> ii.	How it identifies the overall message someone trying to convey?
> iii.	In this case, I should get more marks even when I don’t repeat the whole sentence?
> 1.	Do I get good mark if I mention most of the words or important ones in the same order?


Please read the strategies at 
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys,

Got the result, first thing- Pearson guys are very quick, got the result in 1 day. 

Following are my scores:

Listening- 83
Reading -72
Speaking- 66 (very close)
Writing 80


I wasted 1 year behind IELTS, gave 3 attempts and always lagged by 0.5 in writing. IELTS will rot in Hell 

Next step is to go for experience assessment ... 

I would like to THANKS all the guys who had posted their invaluable comments. You all were of great help. Bless you all. 

CHEERS


----------



## Janardhan.G

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the result, first thing- Pearson guys are very quick, got the result in 1 day.
> 
> Following are my scores:
> 
> Listening- 83
> Reading -72
> Speaking- 66 (very close)
> Writing 80
> 
> 
> I wasted 1 year behind IELTS, gave 3 attempts and always lagged by 0.5 in writing. IELTS will rot in Hell
> 
> Next step is to go for experience assessment ...
> 
> I would like to THANKS all the guys who had posted their invaluable comments. You all were of great help. Bless you all.
> 
> CHEERS


congrats...


----------



## SoAus

Hi Rajrajinin and Rkrishnan ka,

Please help me.
I have the same trouble regarding my results for the test that I did last Saturday, I am sure that there is a mistake about my score report, my spelling is 20, but usually I got 80.
This morning I called PTE and after a long conversation they told me to go for a rescore.
How did you get your updated/new results so fast? Did you ask for a rescore? 

Could you please send me your skype id by private message? I would like to have a quick call with you to be sure to understand how you did.

Many thanks for your assistance


----------



## sameer7106

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the result, first thing- Pearson guys are very quick, got the result in 1 day.
> 
> Following are my scores:
> 
> Listening- 83
> Reading -72
> Speaking- 66 (very close)
> Writing 80
> 
> 
> I wasted 1 year behind IELTS, gave 3 attempts and always lagged by 0.5 in writing. IELTS will rot in Hell
> 
> Next step is to go for experience assessment ...
> 
> I would like to THANKS all the guys who had posted their invaluable comments. You all were of great help. Bless you all.
> 
> CHEERS


Hi mate,

Congratulations for clearing one of the biggest hurdle of our AUSTRALIAN DREAMS......!!:boxing:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sheoranvikas

andrew64 said:


> That is awesome , i can see big jumb in your Test B score and actual results , how long did u take to do actual exam after the Test B .


I attempted test B a day before the actual test, and test A, two days before test B, overall i studied for 10 days for pte.


----------



## rkrishnan_ka

Instead of re-scoring, it is always better to attempt again. In my view, it is waste of money if you opt for re-score. 
Definitely there is a mistake in marking system for spelling.

However, I was informed by Pearson that the scores of spelling and written discourse do not significantly affect your overall score.


----------



## SoAus

Yea i guess my scores in Reading in Listening are correct, so because they are just below 65, I will just give a new attempt...


----------



## andrew64

*Spelling*

Guys i was reading PTE-A marking scheme . They have mentioned that we can have spelling of american or british , but need to have the consistency . For example,if you write in american english then you whole test need to follow that . May be that is the reason for varying spelling score . Hope this helps.


----------



## Sophia224968

Thanks, Tanu, for your very practical tips! I received my scores today : L80/R86/S90/W90. I would like to thank everyone here for your invaluable support. To those who are about to take the exam, concentration is the key. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Sophia224968

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I saw my score report today and was about to upload and shocked to see country of citizenship is Iceland instead of INDIA. I do not know when that happen.
> Is there any other member who faced some kind of typo error in their score report. I called up customer care but could not get the proper response.
> Please share your experience if any
> Thx



Hi, during registration have you double checked on the country of citizenship field if you have chosen correctly? If yes, then you should be able to ask them to rectify the error by providing them with your passport. Good luck!


----------



## Sophia224968

andrew64 said:


> Guys i was reading PTE-A marking scheme . They have mentioned that we can have spelling of american or british , but need to have the consistency . For example,if you write in american english then you whole test need to follow that . May be that is the reason for varying spelling score . Hope this helps.


Yes, I think it is very important to be consistent all throughout the exam. In my case, I was using British standard in spelling during my scored test A and my spelling score was only 40. I shifted to American standard in my scored test B and my spelling jumped to 90. During the actual exam, allot time to review your answers for any spelling mistakes.


----------



## interstu

congrat those who already passed. I also cleared the biggest hurdle for PR recently after practicing. 
and I know the fact that it is really hard to find practicing materials for PTE (such as PTE academic tests, test builders) so far, unless you want to wait for a week or so to get the book delivered. So if anyone one is interested in these books (photocopy and audio files), let me know, I might be able to help. inbox me if you want.


----------



## vickygaucho

vickygaucho said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done with my PTE-A exam last friday, the 24th April 2015. I'm wondering why still my results were not out? since people in this forum stated that they got their results in a day or two. Also is it a holiday on SAT & SUN for PTE folks not to populate my results?:confused2:


Hi Experts!

Still i didn't get my results, any suggestions/thoughts/experiences would be appreciated. Have already checked with Pearson customer care, they've asked me to wait for 5 business days as today is the third business day.


----------



## Raghuveer CH

Hi All,

I have finally cleared the language test. Below are the details:

*IELTS-1*
L:7.0
R:7.5
W:6.0
S:6.5
Overall: 7.0

*IELTS-2*
L:8.0
R:7.0
W:6.0
S:6.0
Overall: 7.0

*PTEA: 1*
L:74
R:68
W:70
S:90
Overall: 73

Experience with PTE: I think change of pattern worked for me. 

*Speaking: *Talking to a computer is much easier than a old lady and it is even difficult when you know that you are being assessed.
*Reading:* For me Reading is little difficult than IELTS and where the time is not enough for the number of tasks.
*Listening and Writing:* It is more or less same as IELTS and i have used the same writing material and pattern for PTE.

Hope This helps..All the best guys... 

261313-Software Engineet, VISA type-189,EOI Lodged: 27/Apr/2015 (NSW and Victoria)


----------



## Sophia224968

vickygaucho said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Still i didn't get my results, any suggestions/thoughts/experiences would be appreciated. Have already checked with Pearson customer care, they've asked me to wait for 5 business days as today is the third business day.


Took the test last Monday at 5:15pm and my results were already available yesterday afternoon. Perhaps there were only a few selected test centers with problems with their system. Hope you will receive good news soon.


----------



## vickygaucho

Thanks Sophia! 

Following were my results in scored test B

Communicative Skills

Listening 68
Reading 51
Speaking 61
Writing 64

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 48
Pronunciation 61
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 45

Overall 60

With these results how much can i expect in actual test that i wrote last Friday. I'm very eager to know the results.


----------



## Sheeb

Hi

I attempted pte twice but got only 47 in speaking. I had scored 7 in ielts...

During my scored test, there was a fault in in the head phone and my answers didn't get recorded so I scored only 35. Is there any chance that my test score would affect the real score? 

Iam highly demotivated. ..

Sheeba


----------



## ishugarg

Please join below link for those who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## berabad

hello guys, I'm wondering if any of you happen to take the exam yesterday? were you able to get the result today? I took pte yesterday morning and I haven't received any email/feedback until now.  I know I'm just being anxious, but I can't help it  by the way, I'm UTC+8 time zone... thanks!


----------



## berabad

vickygaucho said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Still i didn't get my results, any suggestions/thoughts/experiences would be appreciated. Have already checked with Pearson customer care, they've asked me to wait for 5 business days as today is the third business day.


hi, I haven't received the result too. I took the exam yesterday (actually more than 24 hours now). I understand for majority of people they receive it in 1 day. is the counting of 5 working days starts from the day you took the test or is it after the day you took the test? I'm just worried. thanks!


----------



## vickygaucho

berabad said:


> hi, I haven't received the result too. I took the exam yesterday (actually more than 24 hours now). I understand for majority of people they receive it in 1 day. is the counting of 5 working days starts from the day you took the test or is it after the day you took the test? I'm just worried. thanks!


Hi,

It is counted after the day you took the test. Good Luck! you ll get the expected results.


----------



## vickygaucho

Much awaited result has been arrived finally! Hurray! I cleaned it in my first Attempt!

Listening 72
Reading 69
Speaking 70
Writing 73

Overall 70!

Thanks to all the experts! who had shared their valuable information in the forum. Guys you really made my day!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally cleared the language test. Below are the details:
> 
> IELTS-1
> L:7.0
> R:7.5
> W:6.0
> S:6.5
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> IELTS-2
> L:8.0
> R:7.0
> W:6.0
> S:6.0
> Overall: 7.0
> 
> PTEA: 1
> L:74
> R:68
> W:70
> S:90
> Overall: 73
> 
> Experience with PTE: I think change of pattern worked for me.
> 
> Speaking: Talking to a computer is much easier than a old lady and it is even difficult when you know that you are being assessed.
> Reading: For me Reading is little difficult than IELTS and where the time is not enough for the number of tasks.
> Listening and Writing: It is more or less same as IELTS and i have used the same writing material and pattern for PTE.
> 
> Hope This helps..All the best guys...
> 
> 261313-Software Engineet, VISA type-189,EOI Lodged: 27/Apr/2015 (NSW and Victoria)





Sophia224968 said:


> Took the test last Monday at 5:15pm and my results were already available yesterday afternoon. Perhaps there were only a few selected test centers with problems with their system. Hope you will receive good news soon.





vickygaucho said:


> Thanks Sophia!
> 
> Following were my results in scored test B
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 68
> Reading 51
> Speaking 61
> Writing 64
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 48
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> Overall 60
> 
> With these results how much can i expect in actual test that i wrote last Friday. I'm very eager to know the results.





berabad said:


> hi, I haven't received the result too. I took the exam yesterday (actually more than 24 hours now). I understand for majority of people they receive it in 1 day. is the counting of 5 working days starts from the day you took the test or is it after the day you took the test? I'm just worried. thanks!


Request you all to share your essay topics.


----------



## berabad

Fortunately I only have 1 essay to write about. and my topic is...

What is the recent invention that you encounter? Discuss its advantages and disadvantages.

I understand this topic has been posted in this site fairly recently because I was able to research about what I would write prior to the exam. So my conclusion is, if anyone of you have difficulty in branstorming and prone to writer's block like me  better to at least browse the topics and have an idea before sitting in actual exam since there is high probability it will come again


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats mate..Good to see you from Chennai..



vickygaucho said:


> Much awaited result has been arrived finally! Hurray! I cleaned it in my first Attempt!
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 69
> Speaking 70
> Writing 73
> 
> Overall 70!
> 
> Thanks to all the experts! who had shared their valuable information in the forum. Guys you really made my day!


----------



## kulznguyen

*Inquiry for file doc*

Hi, 
I am taking PTE exam soon, could you please send me the file doc for essay tips you mentioned above ?

my email is >_for safety reasons, not allowed in the public forums_<, I cannot post an email here, so I can only do that instead. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## TanuPatel

Congrats! And glad I could help 


Sophia224968 said:


> Thanks, Tanu, for your very practical tips! I received my scores today : L80/R86/S90/W90. I would like to thank everyone here for your invaluable support. To those who are about to take the exam, concentration is the key. Wish you all the best!


----------



## msgforsunil

kulznguyen said:


> Hi,
> I am taking PTE exam soon, could you please send me the file doc for essay tips you mentioned above ?
> 
> my email is >_for safety reasons, not allowed in the public forums_<, I cannot post an email here, so I can only do that instead.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Please refer the below. The below is an excellent source that should suffice most of us.

1. PTE Questions https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

PTE Essays and solutions below
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

General Essays
Writing Task 2
IELTS Essay, topic: Financial education | IELTS-Blog
IELTS Model Essay - Student Assessment


----------



## Janardhan.G

guys, need clarification..

for essay related to "Recent invention", can we write about mobile or TV?

will that suffice as valid point for "content" marking.?


----------



## sameer7106

Janardhan.G said:


> guys, need clarification..
> 
> for essay related to "Recent invention", can we write about mobile or TV?
> 
> will that suffice as valid point for "content" marking.?


Hi mate,

in writing there's no such thing like "Right or Wrong", its just that how you are building your sentence and how good your coherence is.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Olechka

Hi guys! I'd like to take PTE soon but I'm worried about writing. It's 200 words for 20 minutes compared with 40 min in IELTS... Could you give me your opinions about this part? 
Thanks!


----------



## nevertouchme

Olechka said:


> Hi guys! I'd like to take PTE soon but I'm worried about writing. It's 200 words for 20 minutes compared with 40 min in IELTS... Could you give me your opinions about this part?
> Thanks!





Olechka said:


> Hi guys! I'd like to take PTE soon but I'm worried about writing. It's 200 words for 20 minutes compared with 40 min in IELTS... Could you give me your opinions about this part?
> Thanks!


Hi Olechka- I haven't given IELTS so I wouldn't be able to compare the timing between PTE and IELTS. However as I mentioned elsewhere in the same thread, the following is the pattern I followed for writing essay. And FYI essay is 200 - 300 words. 

Title 1 to 4 words
Introduction - 90 words
General Views, Positives & Negatives [if any] - 100 words
Conclusion - 70 words

The # of words consumed is displayed while you type along. Cut, Copy and Paste options are also available and I seldom used it. 

I took 2 minutes to organize my thoughts, finished the essay in 15 minutes or so. I still had about 3 or 4 minutes to spell check and correct punctuation. 

I hope this helps in someway... 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## andrew64

Olechka said:


> Hi guys! I'd like to take PTE soon but I'm worried about writing. It's 200 words for 20 minutes compared with 40 min in IELTS... Could you give me your opinions about this part?
> Thanks!


Buddy i was also previously worried about this , but later i realized you can finish with in 15 mins


----------



## sushmav

I need material can any one please help for the pte _a exam ... please do the needful


----------



## deeps.vaishu

*My success story *

Hello friends,
When I write this piece of note, I would be the happiest person in this world. After consecutive six time failures, I was finally able to clear it the seventh time. My utmost ambition was to get an Australian PR and I was short of 10 points meeting the eligibility. As a result, I was left with only one option of clearing the IELTS with 7 in each module. All this, started two years back. When I was about to start preparing, I was under the impression that I have been using English in and out of my daily professional life, and would just be a cake walk, but the reality was totally different. I took IELTS six times in a row, because every other time, I used to miss either in Speaking or Writing by .5, and totally lost my patience, time and money. 
Below were my scores in IELTS:
First time: L-7, R-6.5, W-7, S-7
Second time: L-8, R-8.5, W-6.5, S-7
Third time: L-9, R-8, W-7, S-6.5
Fourth time: L-8, R-8, W-6.5, S-6.5
Fifth time: L-8.5, R-8.5, W-6.5, S-7
Sixth time: L-8, R-6.5, W-7, S-6.5
Seventh time:  PTE (L-74, R-76, W-84, S-73)

Lesson learnt from IELTS 1st Attempt:
Reading in IELTS is not as simple as we think. It needs more insight


Lesson learnt from IELTS 2nd Attempt:
This time improved a lot on Reading, but forgot to concentrate much on writing. Anytime during the preparation for exam of this sort, all the modules should be given utmost importance.

Lesson learnt from IELTS 3rd Attempt:
I was under the assumption that I did great in speaking, but for some reason, I could not clear it. I got to find out my grey area.

Lesson learnt from IELTS 4th Attempt:
For the first time, I sought an instructors help. She was just an English teacher but was not able to help me out to find the missing gaps and the loop holes of IELTS. This time it was completely my fault for having lost in speaking. In section 2, I got a topic for which I could not speak for more than 1 minute and also with too many hiccups. So, I was sure that I would not clear it this time in speaking. Still, I was not able to identify what's going wrong w.r.t writing.


Lesson learnt from IELTS 5th Attempt:
Now, I changed my tutor. I went to an IELTS tutor, who was insisting to use at least 4-5 idioms in the essay, and taught totally a wrong letter format. Until then, I never knew that using idioms are discouraged in IELTS. Never use idioms in IELTS writing unless until it's really required and that too very minimal.

Lesson learnt from IELTS 6th Attempt:
This time I bought IELTS success formula from IELTS blog and sought their essay correction, which was mind blowing and improved my essay writing ability drastically. I would definitely, recommend anyone who wish to crack IELTS writing, to buy IELTS success formula by Simone. It makes your job a lot easier. Now, I clearly understood the exam requirement, that is I learnt what is the difference between, 'Task response' and 'Task completion'. I was extremely well prepared this time. I was very confident in clearing. It is so unfortunate that, the examiner, who came for my speaking test, did not allow me to complete any of my answers right from the start. She was rushing like anything. This forced me to underperform naturally and the moment I came out, I was pretty sure that I'm not going to get through speaking. I really felt bad, the amount of effort and time I invested by sacrificing my personal life, just went unnoticed, not because of my fault, but because of someone who don’t really care about our efforts. It was really a painful situation. It took me days to come out of it.

Last attempt of PTE: 
This was the time, some of my close friends who were watching my struggles all through, suggested me to opt for something different and asked me to give PTE a try. Then I started to realise that change is vital in life and hard work and perseverance will always pay. Then, I finally started to prepare for PTE and was able to crack it. I wouldn’t say PTE is easier to crack. It's totally a different way of testing one's English ability. It is fully computerised and no manual intervention. This is the key difference between IELTS and PTE. Both these exams have their own positive and negative aspects. In case of IELTS, there are many external factors that will decide one's performance. To list few, the impression one makes when it comes to speaking, the smell of the perfume that one uses, might not be something that his/her examiner might like, the way one dresses and many such materialistic factors to add on. Honestly speaking, this stuff has nothing to do with one's English ability. Even for writing, we might sometimes get penalised for honestly expressing our thought, which might fail to impress an examiner. Failing to impress someone doesn't mean that I lack the skill of mastery over the language. I suppose, everyone would agree with me over this point. However, listening and reading are tested in IELTS in a way it has to be tested. In contrast, w.r.t, PTE, everything is automatic and time bound. There is no room for any other external factors. Everything is time-bound and if we were not able to start something within the stipulated time, we get penalised. As an outcome, this system is able to instantly bring out one's natural ability in the language. In short, I would say that PTE tests just my English ability and not oriented or driven by behaviour. However, while taking PTE, I had one drawback. While doing speaking, it was a small room with three members in there. Voice of other speakers was disturbing my performance. I still remember, I could not attend one or two 'one word' answers in PTE speaking because of this. In short, taking up IELTS many a times, prepared me for the worst and I was able to easily clear PTE. Just that many who were used to IELTS pattern are afraid about trying PTE, but definitively PTE is not that easy, as long as you spend some considerable time towards it. I was preparing through McMillan, which I suppose is one the best book to prepare and which has questions toughness level greater than the real exam. This book prepares us for the worst. Also, I bought two practice tests from pearson, which gave me the real exam feel. During the first practice test, I was not able to clear it. Then, I started to work on my short comings and then took the second practice test. Finally, I was able to crack it which gave me more mental and emotional strength to face the real exam.


Many people in the forum argue that IELTS purposefully fail people. Even after having failed in IELTS for six times, I will not accept with that slant. This is because there are many grey areas when it comes to IELTS. Unless, until, we are able to identify our grey area, we will not be able to fix it, and we keep on doing the same old mistake unknowingly, and eventually, we start complaining the system. It is not an exaggeration, if I say; we don’t have good IELTS teachers in India. Most of them lack the real expertise required to identify what is expected out of IELTS. I would cautiously say that most of the teachers are money oriented and made this as a business. I would never blame them. It’s all because of our greed to clear the exam without really understanding the real crux of it.

So, now the question is, what should I do now? Choose the type of exam that would best suits you. Irrespective of whether, IELTS or PTE or TOEFL, you got to spend some reasonable time for it’s preparation. For me it took almost two years to find what best suited me. I suppose, this article would help you guys to find what suits you better, well ahead.


----------



## deeps.vaishu

*Some tips to crack PTE*

Overall for PTE, we should have excellent listening skill to succeed in PTE.

Reading: General Thumb rule is, never spend more than 2 to 2.5 minutes for a question
Fill in the blanks:
Academic Reading of PTE is not as easy as IELTS general reading. Comparatively, it needs more effort to crack. Especially fill in the blanks are easy to score if we understand various collocations. This is very important and unless we understand this we will not be able to score in fill in the blanks. For this section, for the fill in the blanks having ‘Drop down’ option, will be a larger text. Hence, we will not have enough time to go through the entire section. Here, we should read only those few sentences that might be required to answer. 
Some of the collocations that I have consolidated are here for your use. Hope this might be helpful.

Of:
Grains - of 
purpose of
Fact - of
thought of 
mistake of
courses of action
cause of

In:
Includes - in
involved in
trained in
wrapped in




"vitally important" and it collocates with to
This means "separate", and distinct types is a collocation
Striclly speaking is a collaction
Considerable skill is a collocation.
There's no getting away from is an idiom
Serve the purpose is a collocation.
Means of exchange is a collocation.
Public performance is a collocation.
Blend in with is a collocation
Make a mistake is a collocation.
something is off the mark
Rate of change is a collaction
Military system is a collaction
Establish the cause of is a collaction
Medical Knowledge is a collaction
Make/Made a comeback is an idiom
late in the day is an expression
bring to fame is a collaction
By accident is an idiom
make something public is an idiom
The essentials of life

as:
served as 
described as
regarded as
known as
gestured as 

decisions made

with:
react with
associate with
covered with

For:
responsible for
mistaken for
notable for
Reason for
on the mark

To:
bring to
brought to 
pointed to
admit (This collocates with to + -ing.)
appear to
grasp concept
known as/ called
consisted of
mash up

of:
models of
development of

by:
controlled by

Jumbled paragraph:
Follow the following rule.
Try to identify the topic paragraph.
Paragraphs starting with “this, however, unless, on the other hand”, etc can never be the first para.
While sorting, the last sentence of the paragraph1 and the first sentence of the paragraph2 two will have something common and will try to maintain the flow.
Since this is academic reading, most of the times, it follows an order or sequence. First some idea, then experiments, then results. 

Choose single/multiple answer:
Skimming might work well for IELTS general, but not for PTE reading choose the best answer. Understanding clearly and reading it once saves us more time than skimming for two to three times. Also, there is little likelihood that we might find our answer within few sentences.

Speaking:
We are obvious to encounter a disturbance from other candidates while taking up exam. We should be focused and never get distracted.

Read Aloud:
Read aloud with breaks at the punctuations and some intonations. Don’t rush, maintain constant speed pace and make sure you read and not just swallow words. Never, re-read a word that you have read wrongly. Because, the number of words we read is compared with the number of words in the passage while scoring, and remember this is just one out of many criteria while scoring and there are other scales as well.
Before the recording begins, you will have 40 sec. That time the mic will not be open. Use this time to read as you are going to do when the mic opens. This way, you will be able to identity some difficult words and learn its pronunciation. This worked for me.

Repeat Sentence:
Practice makes us perfect. Try to understand the meaning than the words. No harm if we use one or two different words than what we hear. In that case, we lose only in listening. It will not affect speaking score. Listening score lost here can be gained in the listening section which is much easier.

Describe image:
Please understand that we are not expected to explain the whole graph in 40 secs. It is highly impossible. They check whether our speech is naturally flowing and are we able to convey the information effectively. Here slow and steady wins the race. We should be clearly speaking with optimal pace. Never rush to tell all the information. This might penalize you on pronunciation, meaning computer might not be able to correctly capture all your words. I had some pre-defined phrases depending upon the image. 
For instance for Pie chart, 
The diagram is a pie chart, which tries to convey some information about…
It is clearly evident from the chart that, first highest contribution have/had come from … which was/is about 54%
And the second highest contribution…
The list is followed by X,Y,Z with 10, 5,3 percentage of contribution respectively.
For graphs:
Try to use adjectives like gradually, drastically, dramatically, plunged, surged, etc.


If you lack points to speak, speaking something like, “It is really interesting to know this information” or something of this sort.

Writing:
Try to concentrate more on coherence and spellings for PTE writing, and of course some relevance or cohesion and grammar. IELTS success formula is an excellent book for this.

Summarize in one sentence:
For this, remember this flow – Who? Does what? When? Where? How? Why? 
Use conjuctions and punctuations to connect all the above questions. You are done.


Listening: 
Take a look at some of the often misspelled words and develop writing and listening skills. You are done for this section.

I would definitely urge you to practice using pearson pratice materails and their paid mock test. Also, McMillan book.

Try to reach out to me if you need further information. Wish you all a great success!!!


----------



## sushmav

deeps.vaishu said:


> Overall for PTE, we should have excellent listening skill to succeed in PTE.
> 
> Reading: General Thumb rule is, never spend more than 2 to 2.5 minutes for a question
> Fill in the blanks:
> Academic Reading of PTE is not as easy as IELTS general reading. Comparatively, it needs more effort to crack. Especially fill in the blanks are easy to score if we understand various collocations. This is very important and unless we understand this we will not be able to score in fill in the blanks. For this section, for the fill in the blanks having ‘Drop down’ option, will be a larger text. Hence, we will not have enough time to go through the entire section. Here, we should read only those few sentences that might be required to answer.
> Some of the collocations that I have consolidated are here for your use. Hope this might be helpful.
> 
> Of:
> Grains - of
> purpose of
> Fact - of
> thought of
> mistake of
> courses of action
> cause of
> 
> In:
> Includes - in
> involved in
> trained in
> wrapped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "vitally important" and it collocates with to
> This means "separate", and distinct types is a collocation
> Striclly speaking is a collaction
> Considerable skill is a collocation.
> There's no getting away from is an idiom
> Serve the purpose is a collocation.
> Means of exchange is a collocation.
> Public performance is a collocation.
> Blend in with is a collocation
> Make a mistake is a collocation.
> something is off the mark
> Rate of change is a collaction
> Military system is a collaction
> Establish the cause of is a collaction
> Medical Knowledge is a collaction
> Make/Made a comeback is an idiom
> late in the day is an expression
> bring to fame is a collaction
> By accident is an idiom
> make something public is an idiom
> The essentials of life
> 
> as:
> served as
> described as
> regarded as
> known as
> gestured as
> 
> decisions made
> 
> with:
> react with
> associate with
> covered with
> 
> For:
> responsible for
> mistaken for
> notable for
> Reason for
> on the mark
> 
> To:
> bring to
> brought to
> pointed to
> admit (This collocates with to + -ing.)
> appear to
> grasp concept
> known as/ called
> consisted of
> mash up
> 
> of:
> models of
> development of
> 
> by:
> controlled by
> 
> Jumbled paragraph:
> Follow the following rule.
> Try to identify the topic paragraph.
> Paragraphs starting with “this, however, unless, on the other hand”, etc can never be the first para.
> While sorting, the last sentence of the paragraph1 and the first sentence of the paragraph2 two will have something common and will try to maintain the flow.
> Since this is academic reading, most of the times, it follows an order or sequence. First some idea, then experiments, then results.
> 
> Choose single/multiple answer:
> Skimming might work well for IELTS general, but not for PTE reading choose the best answer. Understanding clearly and reading it once saves us more time than skimming for two to three times. Also, there is little likelihood that we might find our answer within few sentences.
> 
> Speaking:
> We are obvious to encounter a disturbance from other candidates while taking up exam. We should be focused and never get distracted.
> 
> Read Aloud:
> Read aloud with breaks at the punctuations and some intonations. Don’t rush, maintain constant speed pace and make sure you read and not just swallow words. Never, re-read a word that you have read wrongly. Because, the number of words we read is compared with the number of words in the passage while scoring, and remember this is just one out of many criteria while scoring and there are other scales as well.
> Before the recording begins, you will have 40 sec. That time the mic will not be open. Use this time to read as you are going to do when the mic opens. This way, you will be able to identity some difficult words and learn its pronunciation. This worked for me.
> 
> Repeat Sentence:
> Practice makes us perfect. Try to understand the meaning than the words. No harm if we use one or two different words than what we hear. In that case, we lose only in listening. It will not affect speaking score. Listening score lost here can be gained in the listening section which is much easier.
> 
> Describe image:
> Please understand that we are not expected to explain the whole graph in 40 secs. It is highly impossible. They check whether our speech is naturally flowing and are we able to convey the information effectively. Here slow and steady wins the race. We should be clearly speaking with optimal pace. Never rush to tell all the information. This might penalize you on pronunciation, meaning computer might not be able to correctly capture all your words. I had some pre-defined phrases depending upon the image.
> For instance for Pie chart,
> The diagram is a pie chart, which tries to convey some information about…
> It is clearly evident from the chart that, first highest contribution have/had come from … which was/is about 54%
> And the second highest contribution…
> The list is followed by X,Y,Z with 10, 5,3 percentage of contribution respectively.
> For graphs:
> Try to use adjectives like gradually, drastically, dramatically, plunged, surged, etc.
> 
> 
> If you lack points to speak, speaking something like, “It is really interesting to know this information” or something of this sort.
> 
> Writing:
> Try to concentrate more on coherence and spellings for PTE writing, and of course some relevance or cohesion and grammar. IELTS success formula is an excellent book for this.
> 
> Summarize in one sentence:
> For this, remember this flow – Who? Does what? When? Where? How? Why?
> Use conjuctions and punctuations to connect all the above questions. You are done.
> 
> 
> Listening:
> Take a look at some of the often misspelled words and develop writing and listening skills. You are done for this section.
> 
> I would definitely urge you to practice using pearson pratice materails and their paid mock test. Also, McMillan book.
> 
> Try to reach out to me if you need further information. Wish you all a great success!!!



can u please tell me how to get themac milan boook ... please do this help for me please i have already written twice the ielts


----------



## deeps.vaishu

Hi Sushmav, I downloaded from the torrents.. You can try searching it as well...


----------



## berabad

Olechka said:


> Hi guys! I'd like to take PTE soon but I'm worried about writing. It's 200 words for 20 minutes compared with 40 min in IELTS... Could you give me your opinions about this part?
> Thanks!


hi there, initially I also thought that writing 200-300 words in 20 minutes is impossible because I was comparing it with IELTS. When I took IELTS, 40 minutes is not enough for me to write a good essay. but believe me, it's more easier to type and erase what you've written in the computer than handwriting. you can try, write a sentence then erase it. the mere action of erasing and ensuring the paper is clean would already take up 1 minute! thus, writing a full essay in 20 minutes is not impossible. 

maybe your concern then is how to generate ideas and brainstorm? well, this is my problem too. but again, you can't address this lackness (or what they call writer's block) while in the actual exam. what you can do while preparing is to read. read on topics, past topic, recent topics, current events, then search for pros and cons. that way you can plant some seeds of information which you can harvest anytime when needed  there are good sites teaching english like DCIELTS and LIZIELTS. although it's not about PTE but you can learn a lot from them


----------



## Sheeb

deeps.vaishu said:


> Overall for PTE, we should have excellent listening skill to succeed in PTE.
> 
> Reading: General Thumb rule is, never spend more than 2 to 2.5 minutes for a question
> Fill in the blanks:
> Academic Reading of PTE is not as easy as IELTS general reading. Comparatively, it needs more effort to crack. Especially fill in the blanks are easy to score if we understand various collocations. This is very important and unless we understand this we will not be able to score in fill in the blanks. For this section, for the fill in the blanks having ‘Drop down’ option, will be a larger text. Hence, we will not have enough time to go through the entire section. Here, we should read only those few sentences that might be required to answer.
> Some of the collocations that I have consolidated are here for your use. Hope this might be helpful.
> 
> Of:
> Grains - of
> purpose of
> Fact - of
> thought of
> mistake of
> courses of action
> cause of
> 
> In:
> Includes - in
> involved in
> trained in
> wrapped in
> 
> "vitally important" and it collocates with to
> This means "separate", and distinct types is a collocation
> Striclly speaking is a collaction
> Considerable skill is a collocation.
> There's no getting away from is an idiom
> Serve the purpose is a collocation.
> Means of exchange is a collocation.
> Public performance is a collocation.
> Blend in with is a collocation
> Make a mistake is a collocation.
> something is off the mark
> Rate of change is a collaction
> Military system is a collaction
> Establish the cause of is a collaction
> Medical Knowledge is a collaction
> Make/Made a comeback is an idiom
> late in the day is an expression
> bring to fame is a collaction
> By accident is an idiom
> make something public is an idiom
> The essentials of life
> 
> as:
> served as
> described as
> regarded as
> known as
> gestured as
> 
> decisions made
> 
> with:
> react with
> associate with
> covered with
> 
> For:
> responsible for
> mistaken for
> notable for
> Reason for
> on the mark
> 
> To:
> bring to
> brought to
> pointed to
> admit (This collocates with to + -ing.)
> appear to
> grasp concept
> known as/ called
> consisted of
> mash up
> 
> of:
> models of
> development of
> 
> by:
> controlled by
> 
> Jumbled paragraph:
> Follow the following rule.
> Try to identify the topic paragraph.
> Paragraphs starting with “this, however, unless, on the other hand”, etc can never be the first para.
> While sorting, the last sentence of the paragraph1 and the first sentence of the paragraph2 two will have something common and will try to maintain the flow.
> Since this is academic reading, most of the times, it follows an order or sequence. First some idea, then experiments, then results.
> 
> Choose single/multiple answer:
> Skimming might work well for IELTS general, but not for PTE reading choose the best answer. Understanding clearly and reading it once saves us more time than skimming for two to three times. Also, there is little likelihood that we might find our answer within few sentences.
> 
> Speaking:
> We are obvious to encounter a disturbance from other candidates while taking up exam. We should be focused and never get distracted.
> 
> Read Aloud:
> Read aloud with breaks at the punctuations and some intonations. Don’t rush, maintain constant speed pace and make sure you read and not just swallow words. Never, re-read a word that you have read wrongly. Because, the number of words we read is compared with the number of words in the passage while scoring, and remember this is just one out of many criteria while scoring and there are other scales as well.
> Before the recording begins, you will have 40 sec. That time the mic will not be open. Use this time to read as you are going to do when the mic opens. This way, you will be able to identity some difficult words and learn its pronunciation. This worked for me.
> 
> Repeat Sentence:
> Practice makes us perfect. Try to understand the meaning than the words. No harm if we use one or two different words than what we hear. In that case, we lose only in listening. It will not affect speaking score. Listening score lost here can be gained in the listening section which is much easier.
> 
> Describe image:
> Please understand that we are not expected to explain the whole graph in 40 secs. It is highly impossible. They check whether our speech is naturally flowing and are we able to convey the information effectively. Here slow and steady wins the race. We should be clearly speaking with optimal pace. Never rush to tell all the information. This might penalize you on pronunciation, meaning computer might not be able to correctly capture all your words. I had some pre-defined phrases depending upon the image.
> For instance for Pie chart,
> The diagram is a pie chart, which tries to convey some information about…
> It is clearly evident from the chart that, first highest contribution have/had come from … which was/is about 54%
> And the second highest contribution…
> The list is followed by X,Y,Z with 10, 5,3 percentage of contribution respectively.
> For graphs:
> Try to use adjectives like gradually, drastically, dramatically, plunged, surged, etc.
> 
> If you lack points to speak, speaking something like, “It is really interesting to know this information” or something of this sort.
> 
> Writing:
> Try to concentrate more on coherence and spellings for PTE writing, and of course some relevance or cohesion and grammar. IELTS success formula is an excellent book for this.
> 
> Summarize in one sentence:
> For this, remember this flow – Who? Does what? When? Where? How? Why?
> Use conjuctions and punctuations to connect all the above questions. You are done.
> 
> Listening:
> Take a look at some of the often misspelled words and develop writing and listening skills. You are done for this section.
> 
> I would definitely urge you to practice using pearson pratice materails and their paid mock test. Also, McMillan book.
> 
> Try to reach out to me if you need further information. Wish you all a great success!!!


Thanks a lot. Very useful


----------



## chackoRocks

*Best PTE exam center in Banagalore*

Hi,
I'm planning to take PTE exam in Bangalore. There are two centers "The Chopras" and "Pearson Professional Centers". 
Which place is better? It'll be great if those who have taken exam in these centers can comment on this!

Thanks,
Chacko.


----------



## berabad

vickygaucho said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is counted after the day you took the test. Good Luck! you ll get the expected results.


hi, it's my 3rd working day waiting for the result and tomorrow is weekend. I don't think I will get it by then.. what could be the possible reason why it's taking them some time to issue the result? when I tried the mock exam, I got the result within 24 hours  

sorry, I really can't help worrying. waiting is such a pain in the *** :sad:


----------



## deeps.vaishu

Hi berabad, u mean practice test or the actual exam result.? Because in my case, for second practice test, I got the results late...


----------



## Sana_aij

Hi, Does anyone know any software to check pronunciation?
Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Aijaz


----------



## edubbulhoes

*Score delivery on weekends*



berabad said:


> hi, it's my 3rd working day waiting for the result and tomorrow is weekend. I don't think I will get it by then.. what could be the possible reason why it's taking them some time to issue the result? when I tried the mock exam, I got the result within 24 hours
> 
> sorry, I really can't help worrying. waiting is such a pain in the *** :sad:


Hello buddy!
I've seen your anxiety on getting your score results and I know your feeling, since I had to wait 12 ***ing days to have my IELTS scores.

Anyway, I heard people saying they got their PTE results even on weekends: Saturdays and Sundays. So, lets keep our fingers crossed and expecting for the good score.

Hope to hearing good news from you soon.

If you find some available time, please, PM me the materials which guided you through your preparation to PTE.

Many thanks in advance!
Kind regards,
-- Eduardo


----------



## sameer7106

sushmav said:


> can u please tell me how to get themac milan boook ... please do this help for me please i have already written twice the ielts


Hi,

Search the pages 45-55 in the same thread and You will find the dropbox link of the same which i shared earlier.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## wolfskin

*The academic collocation list*

THE ACADEMIC COLLOCATION LIST


----------



## Abul_bd

Dear friends,

Can any one please msg me the link of practice test plus book + cd. I've searched at this thread, however haven't got it.


----------



## afdalky

A small help for those who are trying for PTE Academic 4+1 complete tests with audios , Answers and transcripts.

Drop box url : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tqu4nobov8wy5a4/AAB13tvuNt06Io63eUhwSO2wa?dl=0

Best wishes
Afdal


----------



## deeps.vaishu

Hi Afdal, In the real exam there is no possibility of mistakenly double clicking that would lead to skip a question. In the real exam every time you click next button, there will be a pop up screen asking for the confirmation. Only if you press ok, it shows the next question..


----------



## deeps.vaishu

Hi Guys, 
I see many people asking for the materials
to prepare... Here are some, which were very very useful for me... 

Mc millan is a treasure for PTE. I remember, I downloaded it from torrents. Hope would be still available. It has four practice tests, though not timed, would match or I would prefer to say that it will prepare us for the worst... 

For improving your listening skill, BBC Radio 4 has many podcasts, which might be very helpful. Anyone with an android app can easily get it free from the play store... 

Generally, for speaking, speak under timed condition and never forget to record it yourself and try to replay it for yourself and try to benchmark yourself. Many people say that they weren't able to score good in speaking. The main cause for this could be, they should be either rushing, swallowing words or be very slow to respond with too many pauses lacking the natural flow. I figured it out with the small test from my personal computer. I tried to use the voice recognition tool of Google to recognize the voice of some native English speaker, the tool was able to recognize only very few words. Same was the case when one of my friend used a tool from Microsoft. If the tools from these two major gaints were not able to accurately recognize a spoken sentence, I'm sure the voice recognition tool of PTE would also have just the same or even lower capability. As a result, the speaking score heavily relies on fluency and the pace and very minimally on the content. So continuously speaking something relevant to the topic at a constant pace should yield you Good score... Hope I'm clear here.. 

For writing, here is the secret..
Your writing should be coherent and cohesive with minimal spelling and grammar mistakes.. So how to achieve cohesion? Use words like moreover, furthermore, also, first and foremost, first of all, finally, on the other hand, not only but also, firstly, secondly , for example, to illustrate, etc. 
Also make sure you have an intro part, two to three body and a conclusion... 
Each body paragraph should have a topic sentence at the start in simple tense. This will give more info about the following ideas in the paragraph... 
Avoid proverbs and idioms. 
Avoid any famous quotes. 

Concluding para can start with phrases like, To conclude, To summarize, Summing up, In conclusion, All in all, etc..

For improving the reading ability, try to go through my previous post in page 151...

Also, if you can afford, it is wise to busy two practice tests from Pearson.

Hope this helps...

Thanks


----------



## berabad

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hi berabad, u mean practice test or the actual exam result.? Because in my case, for second practice test, I got the results late...


hi, I mean the actual result. for most people I know, they get their score report in 1 day! well I guess there are exceptions... 

if I didn't get it on Tuesday, I'd better call their hotline. it's killing me waiting to find out if I pass it or not :noidea:


----------



## berabad

edubbulhoes said:


> Hello buddy!
> I've seen your anxiety on getting your score results and I know your feeling, since I had to wait 12 ***ing days to have my IELTS scores.
> 
> Anyway, I heard people saying they got their PTE results even on weekends: Saturdays and Sundays. So, lets keep our fingers crossed and expecting for the good score.
> 
> Hope to hearing good news from you soon.
> 
> If you find some available time, please, PM me the materials which guided you through your preparation to PTE.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> Kind regards,
> -- Eduardo


hi, thanks, I'm really hoping to get it pretty soon and I pray that this time I get my desired score :fingerscrossed:

for materials, macmillan is the best reviewer to go. it's quite difficult than the actual exam so it would train you a lot. I downloaded mine from page 45-55 of this thread I think. you can go and check out the dropbox link. credits to those people to uploaded it 

for essay writing, here's the link of possible essay topics..
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0

and few more reading materials
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

after reviewing, try the mock exam. you can purchase it from pearson. for my case, I bought the gold preparation package. it contains two scored test and some practice (unscored) materials. this will help you gauge where you are before the actual exam.

I wish you all the best and keep the fire burning :boxing:


----------



## Hiraman

sushmav said:


> can u please tell me how to get themac milan boook ... please do this help for me please i have already written twice the ielts


There are complete set of audio, ebook and flash exams on 4shared

Also, for all, i've explored by trial an error - discount code for 10% discount. PTE2015


----------



## Himanshu Patel

*testbuilder* and *PTE official guide* practice questions are harder or easier than real exam?????

specially reading section........


----------



## ikrammd

Himanshu Patel said:


> *testbuilder* and *PTE official guide* practice questions are harder or easier than real exam?????
> 
> specially reading section........


Practice questions are harder the reading ones. The actual test is easier.


----------



## batra786

*I want to improve and get 65 each*

Hello Experts
I have given IELTS 1 time

L 7.5
R 6.5
W 6.0
S 6.0

*Overall : 6.5
*

And my PTE-A result

*SKILL PROFILE*

*Listening 65
Reading 62
Speaking 49
Writing 74*

*Enabling Skills *
Oral Fluency 76
Grammar 44
Pronunciation 48
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 84
Written Discourse 78

*Overall : 62
*

I am looking for *atleast 65 each* to proceed with my EOI for 189.

Please suggest, how can I improve my score to go through the barrier of English language requirement. 

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

--Looking at your IELTS score, much more should be expected from PTE. 
--Hope you practiced enough and gone through the PTE format properly.
I recommend:
--Go through Score Guide and analyse how scores are given. So that you can plan on which areas u need to more time and on which not. This will help u on test day. As some areas in reading section are time consuming but not scoring so we can speedup there and give more time on scoring areas.
-- And very IMP.- Purchase online Gold Kit and and give both the tests.


----------



## sameer7106

batra786 said:


> Hello Experts
> I have given IELTS 1 time
> 
> L 7.5
> R 6.5
> W 6.0
> S 6.0
> 
> *Overall : 6.5
> *
> 
> And my PTE-A result
> 
> *SKILL PROFILE*
> 
> *Listening 65
> Reading 62
> Speaking 49
> Writing 74*
> 
> *Enabling Skills *
> Oral Fluency 76
> Grammar 44
> Pronunciation 48
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Discourse 78
> 
> *Overall : 62
> *
> 
> I am looking for *atleast 65 each* to proceed with my EOI for 189.
> 
> Please suggest, how can I improve my score to go through the barrier of English language requirement.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pankaj


Dear Mate,

go through this thread starting from page 35, all your queries will get answered.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mam123

Seems you are overall good except speaking. That too a matter of time and performance of the day. You just need to understand the format. Here are my brief suggestion:

Read Aloud: listen to the practice recording first and then repeat and read aloud, give pause at commas, full stop and conjuctions. Try to speak naturally

Repeat Sentence: Listen to podcasts everyday, try to remember words in groups n phrases n then speak

Describe Image: use lots of vocabulary

Retell lec- take care of fluency

Ans short qs- just relax and be attentive to the qs
To summarise, take care of fluency pauses fillers n voice clarity n speech speed. Speak slowly and clearly. It's better to skip the content/ words if you are not sure about than to give fillers n pauses. 
Better luck next time!!!


----------



## msgforsunil

Sana_aij said:


> Hi, Does anyone know any software to check pronunciation?
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Aijaz



You may compare with wordweb.

Heard of google speech app in android phones. Not used though.


----------



## Abul_bd

Dear Friends,

Can anyone please tell me tips for "Repeat Sentence"? Writing down the first letter of every word or just remembering the whole, which I can practice?


----------



## Rakesh Parmar

You will be scored on the correct word sequences that you produce for the item type, so the more phrases you understand, the better your reproduction of the sentence will be.
If you listen for meaningful phrases in the sentence, you will have a better chance of repeating what you hear accurately.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello,

Can someone me links, where I can appear for mock tests and also get evaluation


----------



## Williamhk

Congrats vickygaucho!

What do you think you have done in the actual test which made the significant improvement from test B?



vickygaucho said:


> Much awaited result has been arrived finally! Hurray! I cleaned it in my first Attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 69
> Speaking 70
> Writing 73
> 
> Overall 70!
> 
> Thanks to all the experts! who had shared their valuable information in the forum. Guys you really made my day!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hi everyone, I just took the paid online practice test in PTE (SET A) and this is the score I got:

L-77, R-65, S-80, W-74

I have taken IELTS twice and my scores were:
1st: L-7.5, R-6.5, S-7, W-7
2nd: L-8, R-8.5, S-7, W-6.5

Looking through my scores with PTE Practice Exam, I am inclined to book my actual exam in a week. Will that be okay? I still have SET B of online paid practice exam that I haven't used so I plan to take it as well. So if I will book my actual exam on Saturday (May 9) then take the set b practice exam on thursday (may 7), will this be alright?

My enabling skills based on SET A paid online exam are:
Grammar-90
Oral Fluency-83
Pronunciation-64
Spelling-81
Vocabulary-72
Written Discourse-90

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Well.. I think I am booking it now for Saturday! Woohoo lol


----------



## ArchV

ichoosetoshine said:


> Well.. I think I am booking it now for Saturday! Woohoo lol


Good luck man. Let us know your overall experience afterwards.

Cheers.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

ArchV said:


> Good luck man. Let us know your overall experience afterwards.
> 
> Cheers.


thanks but my booking didn't push through! bummer! i though it's only $200. it's now $205. darn.  hopefully same schedule is still avail tomorrow


----------



## andrej_gr

Hi there,

I've cleared my PTE in March scoring 79+ in all modules after my second attempt (was 1 point short in writing in the first one). Feel an obligation to share my experience here, as this forum helped me a lot and not sure how long it would take for me to get the test cleared otherwise.
It took me a week to prepare, doing it in evenings after work. However, I've been living in Sydney for the last 2.5 years, working and living in English speaking environment, which I believe makes a huge difference.

Don't want to repeat everything was already said before in this forum. Just want to share the path I followed to achieve my goal, which worked for me.

1. Go through the official Test Tutorial and Top Tips from the link below. This will help you to get familiar with the test format and understand what people are talking about in the next step.
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

2. Go through the original "PTE Academic" thread on this forum. It's ~100 pages long, took a while to go through it, but it was really SUPER helpful. After finishing it I had a very clear picture of what does the test look like, what potential issues I could face and what to not worry about. Once again, I highly recommend to take your time and go through the thread. I've been following the current thread too, but I feel like everything has already been said in the previous one.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html

3. Once you know everything about the test format itself, you can start practising. There is not too many resources available online. I used "PTE Academic Test builder (Macmillan)" book + CDs. You can easily google for where to get it from. It Has 4 full tests with some tips.

4. When you feel like you're ready to score, purchase the official Scored Practice Test (or both of them) with Sample Q & As. I did the first test, then analysed what went wrong and what can be improved, and then did the second one.
https://ptepractice.com/

5. Score and Profit! 

Hope someone will find this post useful. Good luck! 

Cheers,
Andrej


----------



## ArchV

andrej_gr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrej


First of all, congratulations man! I bet living in Aus certainly makes a huge difference. Anyway, you surely deserve it man, enjoy! 

I'd like to ask one question if I may. Apparently a lot of people ran out of time in the reading section. How did you manage your time in this section? did you rush as fast as you can? If you could give us any advise on time management in this section how would it be?

Thanks man, once again, enjoy dude!


----------



## andrej_gr

ArchV said:


> First of all, congratulations man! I bet living in Aus certainly makes a huge difference. Anyway, you surely deserve it man, enjoy!
> 
> I'd like to ask one question if I may. Apparently a lot of people ran out of time in the reading section. How did you manage your time in this section? did you rush as fast as you can? If you could give us any advise on time management in this section how would it be?
> 
> Thanks man, once again, enjoy dude!


Yeah, I would say that reading section is the only one where you can potentially run out of time. I was always completing the last questions in the last seconds with a bit of hurry, but still was able to read them through, without random guessing. Multiple choice (both single and multiple answers) were probably the hardest ones for me. Don't really know what to recommend. Definitely read the question and answers first, as sometimes I found myself wasting time skimming the whole text, while relevant to the question part started somewhere in the middle. Re-order paragraphs and fill in the blanks sections appeared much easier to me. And, of course, don't get stuck and waste time on one single question. It's better to guess once if you're not completely sure, than run out of time and miss few questions.


----------



## berabad

guys, I still haven't receive my score report up now, I took the exam last 28th of April  

I keep checking my inbox and junk messages but there's no PTE email. I called the hotline 3 times but they keep on telling me to wait. I emailed customer service 3 days ago, still no response.

To be honest, I'm really frustrated. I know IELTS results took days (13 days to be exact) to receive but when they promise that you will get it on the 13th day, you will really receive it in the morning of the 13th day (not business days but calender days), whether you check it online or go to the test center. This is actually my 5th business day. I've been waiting day and night. I need to find out if I pass it or not to book another exam since time is of the essence. 

Putting this in a different scenario, if I buy a product and you promise to deliver it to me within a specified number of days, make sure you fulfill it, otherwise, call me if you can't, explain and I will understand. You should not make me hope or wish or even chase you because I paid for it. It's basically your duty to deliver.

I'm soooo disappointed with how PTE process works.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

berabad said:


> guys, I still haven't receive my score report up now, I took the exam last 28th of April
> 
> I keep checking my inbox and junk messages but there's no PTE email. I called the hotline 3 times but they keep on telling me to wait. I emailed customer service 3 days ago, still no response.
> 
> To be honest, I'm really frustrated. I know IELTS results took days (13 days to be exact) to receive but when they promise that you will get it on the 13th day, you will really receive it in the morning of the 13th day (not business days but calender days), whether you check it online or go to the test center. This is actually my 5th business day. I've been waiting day and night. I need to find out if I pass it or not to book another exam since time is of the essence.
> 
> Putting this in a different scenario, if I buy a product and you promise to deliver it to me within a specified number of days, make sure you fulfill it, otherwise, call me if you can't, explain and I will understand. You should not make me hope or wish because I paid for it. It's basically your duty to deliver.
> 
> I'm soooo disappointed with how PTE process works.


aww that is not good then! may I ask which exam center did you take your exam?


----------



## msgforsunil

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone me links, where I can appear for mock tests and also get evaluation


Its at ptepractice.com


----------



## msgforsunil

berabad said:


> guys, I still haven't receive my score report up now, I took the exam last 28th of April
> 
> I keep checking my inbox and junk messages but there's no PTE email. I called the hotline 3 times but they keep on telling me to wait. I emailed customer service 3 days ago, still no response.
> 
> To be honest, I'm really frustrated. I know IELTS results took days (13 days to be exact) to receive but when they promise that you will get it on the 13th day, you will really receive it in the morning of the 13th day (not business days but calender days), whether you check it online or go to the test center. This is actually my 5th business day. I've been waiting day and night. I need to find out if I pass it or not to book another exam since time is of the essence.
> 
> Putting this in a different scenario, if I buy a product and you promise to deliver it to me within a specified number of days, make sure you fulfill it, otherwise, call me if you can't, explain and I will understand. You should not make me hope or wish or even chase you because I paid for it. It's basically your duty to deliver.
> 
> I'm soooo disappointed with how PTE process works.


Generally mail responses are delayed. Please call them up. Essentially support is available 24X7.

You may call at 
India: 000 800 440 2020 (Toll)
United States / Canada 1-800-901-0229 Other countries (Toll) +1-952-681-3872
You may make a free skype call to US toll free number.


----------



## happieaussie2016

HI Guys,
Finally after a lot of delays from my part booked a date for the PTE A Exam on the 12th of May. I am preparing on my own. Thanks to Sandeep from this forum for providing with a sample CD which contains 3 sets of tests on each section along with the answer keys. It really gives a appropriate feel of the actual exam.
I have one question though. While doing the listening/speaking tasks we sometimes may need to make notes or jot down some important words.
Are we provided with a blank paper and pen or pencil at the actual exam site or we cannot take any notes. should we take some with us.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## mandy2137

sukesh123 said:


> HI Guys,
> Finally after a lot of delays from my part booked a date for the PTE A Exam on the 12th of May. I am preparing on my own. Thanks to Sandeep from this forum for providing with a sample CD which contains 3 sets of tests on each section along with the answer keys. It really gives a appropriate feel of the actual exam.
> I have one question though. While doing the listening/speaking tasks we sometimes may need to make notes or jot down some important words.
> Are we provided with a blank paper and pen or pencil at the actual exam site or we cannot take any notes. should we take some with us.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Yes, they provide erasable long notebook with 5-6 pages and pen.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Just booked the exam for Saturday. I'm taking my SET B paid exam tonight. I will post later about the result. Kinda silly of me to book the exam immediately but who knows! I did book IELTS months before the actual exam and all results still disappoint me. Hmm


----------



## proftaiwo

msgforsunil said:


> Generally mail responses are delayed. Please call them up. Essentially support is available 24X7.
> 
> You may call at
> India: 000 800 440 2020 (Toll)
> United States / Canada 1-800-901-0229 Other countries (Toll) +1-952-681-3872
> You may make a free skype call to US toll free number.


Same issue am facing. .the waiting time is not fair when you here some folks gets there results next day or next 2days....also results were available during weekend.


----------



## berabad

I just got my result and it was totally devastating!!

I didn't expect that I would receive such scores because I tried IELTS twice and I know that I'm lacking sufficient scores for writing. this is the reason why I took PTE, to give justice to my writing. 

IELTS 1: L=7.5, R=8.5, S=8, W=6.5, OBS=7.5
IELTS 2: L=9, R=8, S=7.5, W=6.5, OBS = 8

I studied PTE structure for 2 full days before I booked the actual exam. And I could not believe the result!! My highest score is writing while my lowest appears to be speaking which for me is unimaginable! I didn't have any accent, infact my speaking is nuetral. I also believe that I'm correctly pronouncing the words (which IELTS proved in my band score of 7.5-8). My reading score is likewise the oppossite since this is one of my strengths.

Here's my score and I need to have 65 on each test:

PTE: L=67, R=61, W=83, S=37, OBS=60
Grammar=87
Oral Fluency=32
Pronounciation=28
Spelling=86
Vocabulary=75
Written Discourse=60

Now, I'm completely depressed and confused. Can you guys advise me? Thanks


----------



## blackrider89

berabad said:


> I just got my result and it was totally devastating!!
> 
> I didn't expect that I would receive such scores because I tried IELTS twice and I know that I'm lacking sufficient scores for writing. this is the reason why I took PTE, to give justice to my writing.
> 
> IELTS 1: L=7.5, R=8.5, S=8, W=6.5, OBS=7.5
> IELTS 2: L=9, R=8, S=7.5, W=6.5, OBS = 8
> 
> I studied PTE structure for 2 full days before I booked the actual exam. And I could not believe the result!! My highest score is writing while my lowest appears to be speaking which for me is unimaginable! I didn't have any accent, infact my speaking is nuetral. I also believe that I'm correctly pronouncing the words (which IELTS proved in my band score of 7.5-8). My reading score is likewise the oppossite since this is one of my strengths.
> 
> Here's my score and I need to have 65 on each test:
> 
> PTE: L=67, R=61, W=83, S=37, OBS=60
> Grammar=87
> Oral Fluency=32
> Pronounciation=28
> Spelling=86
> Vocabulary=75
> Written Discourse=60
> 
> Now, I'm completely depressed and confused. Can you guys advise me? Thanks


Try again you will have the score you want. PTE is very imprecise but overall its easier than Ielts. Sit the test before it will be disposed of by the Department.


----------



## andrew64

blackrider89 said:


> Try again you will have the score you want. PTE is very imprecise but overall its easier than Ielts. Sit the test before it will be disposed of by the Department.


Hi Bro , 

For speaking did you spoke loud and clear enough .


----------



## afdalky

@berabad : Dont get disappointed, try it again. As someone suggested this is one if the easiest exam available today to score IELTS equivalent 7 (PTE-A 65).

First of all the valuation is done by computer in most of the scenarios and you are supposed to get the result in next 24 to 48 hours. But occasionally when the computer cannot identify your pronunciation or accent it goes for manual checking. Which is done by the panel (this time not by computer), and heard that very difficult to crack that one. Thats definitely takes more than a week also.

In PTE more than our accent what I felt is time management is the major thing...and while speaking if you dont speak for 3 seconds then they automatically stops the recording and skip to next question...I had posted some sample exams in this thread. Please check the previous pages.

Don't get disappointed keep on trying. I was in your position waited almost 8 months just for IELTS score to lodge my EOI. Din get sufficient score in my 3 IELTS attempts. Luckily on my first PTE I got enough.

Regards
Afdal


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Berabad,

My IELTS scores were similar to yours, hence I appeared for PTE and got the desired score.

Lemme cite my example:-

In PTE practice test, I scored dismal 48 in speaking, while I was scored 7.5 in IELTS. You must understand that in IELTS you speak with a person and in PTE you have to make computer to understand you. There is a difference.

I realized that I need to speak slower, much slower in order to make system understand me. I practiced for 2 weeks and in 2nd practice test I got 69 in speaking (66 in actual test). Speaking slower improved my pronunciation and fluency. Content and accent do not matter here. 

There is nothing wrong with your speaking, I guess you need speak slow.


Moreover (Connecting word learnt from IELTS ), you gave yourself just 2 days for practice, I suggest prepare for 2 weeks before appearing again.


Cheers.




berabad said:


> I just got my result and it was totally devastating!!
> 
> I didn't expect that I would receive such scores because I tried IELTS twice and I know that I'm lacking sufficient scores for writing. this is the reason why I took PTE, to give justice to my writing.
> 
> IELTS 1: L=7.5, R=8.5, S=8, W=6.5, OBS=7.5
> IELTS 2: L=9, R=8, S=7.5, W=6.5, OBS = 8
> 
> I studied PTE structure for 2 full days before I booked the actual exam. And I could not believe the result!! My highest score is writing while my lowest appears to be speaking which for me is unimaginable! I didn't have any accent, infact my speaking is nuetral. I also believe that I'm correctly pronouncing the words (which IELTS proved in my band score of 7.5-8). My reading score is likewise the oppossite since this is one of my strengths.
> 
> Here's my score and I need to have 65 on each test:
> 
> PTE: L=67, R=61, W=83, S=37, OBS=60
> Grammar=87
> Oral Fluency=32
> Pronounciation=28
> Spelling=86
> Vocabulary=75
> Written Discourse=60
> 
> Now, I'm completely depressed and confused. Can you guys advise me? Thanks


----------



## Janardhan.G

afdalky said:


> @berabad : Dont get disappointed, try it again. As someone suggested this is one if the easiest exam available today to score IELTS equivalent 7 (PTE-A 65).
> 
> First of all the valuation is done by computer in most of the scenarios and you are supposed to get the result in next 24 to 48 hours. But occasionally when the computer cannot identify your pronunciation or accent it goes for manual checking. Which is done by the panel (this time not by computer), and heard that very difficult to crack that one. Thats definitely takes more than a week also.
> 
> In PTE more than our accent what I felt is time management is the major thing...and while speaking if you dont speak for 3 seconds then they automatically stops the recording and skip to next question...I had posted some sample exams in this thread. Please check the previous pages.
> 
> Don't get disappointed keep on trying. I was in your position waited almost 8 months just for IELTS score to lodge my EOI. Din get sufficient score in my 3 IELTS attempts. Luckily on my first PTE I got enough.
> 
> Regards
> Afdal


from where you got that "it goes for manual scoring". i Haven't heard about it.


----------



## sdeepak

Even I havne't heard that the assessment might also be done by panels..since this is a computerized exam, i believe it should be done only through software and not by manually..

Seniors - please advice..



Janardhan.G said:


> from where you got that "it goes for manual scoring". i Haven't heard about it.


----------



## najamgk

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone have voucher or promo code?
> I am booking for exam today or tomorrow. Kindly pm me.


Try PTE2015


----------



## rajrajinin

In rare circumstances where system is not able to identify the response, then it goes to human for evaluation. I have heard this on one of the youtube videos on PTE channel.

Cheers.



sdeepak said:


> Even I havne't heard that the assessment might also be done by panels..since this is a computerized exam, i believe it should be done only through software and not by manually..
> 
> Seniors - please advice..


----------



## Janardhan.G

rajrajinin said:


> In rare circumstances where system is not able to identify the response, then it goes to human for evaluation. I have heard this on one of the youtube videos on PTE channel.
> 
> Cheers.


nothing mentioned about it in official guide or any other official documentation.

my cousin gave her exam on 1st May(Friday), till now no sign of result. Did anybody got eresult who gave on friday or after?


----------



## help.for.pr

Hey Guys,

I have booked PTE for 16th May and need 65 each.
For practice I bought 2 scored PTE Practice tests and attempted 1st One.

My score was 

*Communicative Skills*

Listening 75
Reading 72
Speaking 73
Writing 69

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 10

Note: I attempted only 1 essay out of 2 - That is encouraging.

Any suggestions guys.

Regards


----------



## sdeepak

One of my friends has given the exam on 02-may-205, still results are not out..
I'm not sure what is happening now with PTE..Earlier, it was out in a day or two, but now they are taking more than two days..Just wondering why there is a sudden change on this results publication...



Janardhan.G said:


> nothing mentioned about it in official guide or any other official documentation.
> 
> my cousin gave her exam on 1st May(Friday), till now no sign of result. Did anybody got eresult who gave on friday or after?


----------



## Janardhan.G

sdeepak said:


> One of my friends has given the exam on 02-may-205, still results are not out..
> I'm not sure what is happening now with PTE..Earlier, it was out in a day or two, but now they are taking more than two days..Just wondering why there is a sudden change on this results publication...


thanks for update. may be result will be available 5th day or max 6th day.


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Janardhan,

I said Youtube video, there is a video of the Director of PTE mentioning about this.



Janardhan.G said:


> nothing mentioned about it in official guide or any other official documentation.
> 
> my cousin gave her exam on 1st May(Friday), till now no sign of result. Did anybody got eresult who gave on friday or after?


----------



## help.for.pr

Hey Guys,

*Priority - File EOI and get Invitation in June.*

*Booked PTE for 16th May. Should I book another test as backup?*

For practice I bought 2 scored PTE Practice tests and attempted 1st One today. Got result immediately.

Listening 75
Reading 72
Speaking 73
Writing 69

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 10

Note: I attempted only 1 essay out of 2 - and still got 69 - that is encouraging.

Suggestions guys, specially to improve written discourse and should I book another PTE in 2nd week of June (that is the latest available)

Dont want to take risk of July SOL.

Regards


----------



## tirik.ijrad

help.for.pr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Priority - File EOI and get Invitation in June.
> 
> Booked PTE for 16th May. Should I book another test as backup?
> 
> For practice I bought 2 scored PTE Practice tests and attempted 1st One today. Got result immediately.
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 72
> Speaking 73
> Writing 69
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 10
> 
> Note: I attempted only 1 essay out of 2 - and still got 69 - that is encouraging.
> 
> Suggestions guys, specially to improve written discourse and should I book another PTE in 2nd week of June (that is the latest available)
> 
> Dont want to take risk of July SOL.
> 
> Regards


Don't book for reappear. Wait till your result. As per result prepare again.
Note: if you book PTE A before 48 hours you will charged the fees only. For Less than 48 hours fees will increase 25%. You can have at least two days for preparation.
PTE A is not IELTS!!!!


----------



## help.for.pr

I agree about 48 hours option but thats only if the seats are available.
In chandigarh PTE test centres, its already booked full till 8th June



tirik.ijrad said:


> Don't book for reappear. Wait till your result. As per result prepare again.
> Note: if you book PTE A before 48 hours you will charged the fees only. For Less than 48 hours fees will increase 25%. You can have at least two days for preparation.
> PTE A is not IELTS!!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

help.for.pr said:


> I agree about 48 hours option but thats only if the seats are available.
> In chandigarh PTE test centres, its already booked full till 8th June


Read carefully...and take decision accordingly. Choose different location if required.
If you cancel your exam before 7 days or more, 50% refund will be issued. Less than or equal to 7 days will impose 100% loss in fees.
However,
If you decide not to take PTE Academic after confirming your booking, you can request a full refund by contacting Pearson Customer service by telephone. You must do this within seven days of confirming your booking. If you have booked a test that is due to take place within the seven-day period immediately following confirmation of your booking, you will not be able to request a full refund.

Means,
If you cancel your exam, you can get full refund only and only if the remaining days are more than 7 days + time from your booking date should be less than 7 days.


----------



## Williamhk

Hi rajrajnin,

What is the min and max time spent on speak aloud section you make? Glad if any senior who had achieved good score in speaking can share this figure as to understand the peace.

I am in similar situation like Berabad after completed Test-A.

William



rajrajinin said:


> Hi Berabad,
> 
> My IELTS scores were similar to yours, hence I appeared for PTE and got the desired score.
> 
> Lemme cite my example:-
> 
> In PTE practice test, I scored dismal 48 in speaking, while I was scored 7.5 in IELTS. You must understand that in IELTS you speak with a person and in PTE you have to make computer to understand you. There is a difference.
> 
> I realized that I need to speak slower, much slower in order to make system understand me. I practiced for 2 weeks and in 2nd practice test I got 69 in speaking (66 in actual test). Speaking slower improved my pronunciation and fluency. Content and accent do not matter here.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your speaking, I guess you need speak slow.
> 
> 
> Moreover (Connecting word learnt from IELTS ), you gave yourself just 2 days for practice, I suggest prepare for 2 weeks before appearing again.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Andrej,

Thanks for sharing your experience. It is very useful for the people who are taking the PTE A.
I too live in Sydney, just wanted to know do u still have the book and CD?

Thanks.



andrej_gr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've cleared my PTE in March scoring 79+ in all modules after my second attempt (was 1 point short in writing in the first one). Feel an obligation to share my experience here, as this forum helped me a lot and not sure how long it would take for me to get the test cleared otherwise.
> It took me a week to prepare, doing it in evenings after work. However, I've been living in Sydney for the last 2.5 years, working and living in English speaking environment, which I believe makes a huge difference.
> 
> Don't want to repeat everything was already said before in this forum. Just want to share the path I followed to achieve my goal, which worked for me.
> 
> 1. Go through the official Test Tutorial and Top Tips from the link below. This will help you to get familiar with the test format and understand what people are talking about in the next step.
> 
> 
> 2. Go through the original "PTE Academic" thread on this forum. It's ~100 pages long, took a while to go through it, but it was really SUPER helpful. After finishing it I had a very clear picture of what does the test look like, what potential issues I could face and what to not worry about. Once again, I highly recommend to take your time and go through the thread. I've been following the current thread too, but I feel like everything has already been said in the previous one.
> 
> 
> 3. Once you know everything about the test format itself, you can start practising. There is not too many resources available online. I used "PTE Academic Test builder (Macmillan)" book + CDs. You can easily google for where to get it from. It Has 4 full tests with some tips.
> 
> 4. When you feel like you're ready to score, purchase the official Scored Practice Test (or both of them) with Sample Q & As. I did the first test, then analysed what went wrong and what can be improved, and then did the second one.
> 
> 
> 5. Score and Profit!
> 
> Hope someone will find this post useful. Good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrej


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hi all, I took the SET B of the online practice exam and these are the scores I get which is really nice and I hope I get same scores in the actual exam..

SET B:
L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81
Overall score is 82

Enabling skills:
Grammar-90
Oral Fluency-89
Pronunciation-85
Spelling-84
Vocabulary-90
Written Discourse-90

So to summarize from SET A then SET B
L-from 77 to 85
R-from 65 to 73
S-from 80 to 90
W-from 74 to 81

Enabling skills:
Grammar-from 90 to 90
Oral Fluency-from 83 to 89
Pronunciation-from 64 to 85
Spelling-from 81 to 84
Vocabulary-from 72 to 90
Written Discourse-from 90 to 90

The only thing I noticed when it comes to speaking, this time I spoke slower as compared po when I took the SET A practice exam. I think this helped improve my score in speaking. Taking this on Saturday. Will post my result here too.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Andrej,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. It is very useful for the people who are taking the PTE A.
> I too live in Sydney, just wanted to know do u still have the book and CD?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, you can download the McMillan CD and ebook here:
dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0


----------



## andrej_gr

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Andrej,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. It is very useful for the people who are taking the PTE A.
> I too live in Sydney, just wanted to know do u still have the book and CD?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope, I just downloaded it. Google for "pearson pte academic test builder torrent", you'll find it on the first page.


----------



## ArchV

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi all, I took the SET B of the online practice exam and these are the scores I get which is really nice and I hope I get same scores in the actual exam..
> 
> SET B:
> L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81
> Overall score is 82
> 
> Enabling skills:
> Grammar-90
> Oral Fluency-89
> Pronunciation-85
> Spelling-84
> Vocabulary-90
> Written Discourse-90
> 
> So to summarize from SET A then SET B
> L-from 77 to 85
> R-from 65 to 73
> S-from 80 to 90
> W-from 74 to 81
> 
> Enabling skills:
> Grammar-from 90 to 90
> Oral Fluency-from 83 to 89
> Pronunciation-from 64 to 85
> Spelling-from 81 to 84
> Vocabulary-from 72 to 90
> Written Discourse-from 90 to 90
> 
> The only thing I noticed when it comes to speaking, this time I spoke slower as compared po when I took the SET A practice exam. I think this helped improve my score in speaking. Taking this on Saturday. Will post my result here too.


Thanks for this valuable input man. Hey, when you say you speak slower did you ever get cut off while practicing describe the image exercises? Sometimes I speak faster just to say more words to describe the image more properly. 

I feel like 40 secs is too short to describe that much info (I know that I'm supposed to just say the main highlights, but it is still pretty short). Thanks man! Good luck!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

ArchV said:


> Thanks for this valuable input man. Hey, when you say you speak slower did you ever get cut off while practicing describe the image exercises? Sometimes I speak faster just to say more words to describe the image more properly.
> 
> I feel like 40 secs is too short to describe that much info (I know that I'm supposed to just say the main highlights, but it is still pretty short). Thanks man! Good luck!


Nope I didn't. It was just like a normal pace when you are talking to someone and enough for the computer to recognize the words that you speak. On my practice set A, I also speak quite fast in the describe image that probably gave the computer hard time recognizing some of the words that I spoke that is probably why I got lower score in the pronunciation skill as compared with the Set B.

So I agree with everyone's tip here to speak on a normal pace with consideration on how you enunciate the pronunciation of every word. I agree as well that the content will not be that as important. It's how we construct our English. 

In the essay, I still followed Simon's IELTS essay advice. On Set A, I discussed two sides of the topic. Then I varied it on Set B where I only discuss 1 side of the argument. Scores are consistent. 

Well I really hope and pray, actual exam would be like this!  I'm nervous..


----------



## andrew64

*hello*

Seniors , please help me on my doubt . 
During the speaking when i knew , i have given a wrong answer . 

For example, in short answer question or when describing the diagram when i know i have told something wrongly , can I immediately correct it or skip and move to the next .


----------



## andrew64

path_prasanna said:


> hi guys,
> Im goin to take my exam in a couple of weeks.plz help me out with materials i need to use and if possible with any weblinks
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards


Hi mate , 

please check some of the previous tabs of the thread , you will be getting the links.


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks mate


----------



## mam123

Janardhan.G said:


> thanks for update. may be result will be available 5th day or max 6th day.


If it's 6th day, I am gonna claim the full refund along with the result score report :-/
Will not leave them just like that...


----------



## manc0108

Hey, Even I gave the exam on 1st of May but the results are not out. I haven't receive any communication from PTE Team inspite of several followups. Its really frustrating...


----------



## ArchV

ichoosetoshine said:


> Nope I didn't. It was just like a normal pace when you are talking to someone and enough for the computer to recognize the words that you speak. On my practice set A, I also speak quite fast in the describe image that probably gave the computer hard time recognizing some of the words that I spoke that is probably why I got lower score in the pronunciation skill as compared with the Set B.
> 
> So I agree with everyone's tip here to speak on a normal pace with consideration on how you enunciate the pronunciation of every word. I agree as well that the content will not be that as important. It's how we construct our English.
> 
> In the essay, I still followed Simon's IELTS essay advice. On Set A, I discussed two sides of the topic. Then I varied it on Set B where I only discuss 1 side of the argument. Scores are consistent.
> 
> Well I really hope and pray, actual exam would be like this!  I'm nervous..


Thanks a lot! we're all gonna make it! Believe and you're halfway there.


----------



## Janardhan.G

mam123 said:


> If it's 6th day, I am gonna claim the full refund along with the result score report :-/
> Will not leave them just like that...


saturday and sunday are not working days..

they said "5 Business days".


----------



## Janardhan.G

manc0108 said:


> Hey, Even I gave the exam on 1st of May but the results are not out. I haven't receive any communication from PTE Team inspite of several followups. Its really frustrating...



which location you are from? i am from Hyderabad.


----------



## mam123

Janardhan.G said:


> saturday and sunday are not working days..
> 
> they said "5 Business days".


Yes. I meant 6th bizz day only.


----------



## sandeepr

andrew64 said:


> Seniors , please help me on my doubt .
> During the speaking when i knew , i have given a wrong answer .
> 
> For example, in short answer question or when describing the diagram when i know i have told something wrongly , can I immediately correct it or skip and move to the next .


Dude,

Even though you speak wrong, dont stop, continue speaking.. The main thing they look is your grammar, vocabulary, cohesion and continuity. Dont talk too descriptively, speak about beginning, middle and end looking at the diagram.


----------



## sameer7106

path_prasanna said:


> hi guys,
> Im goin to take my exam in a couple of weeks.plz help me out with materials i need to use and if possible with any weblinks
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Please go to the page no 49 and you will find the dropbox link shared over there.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

andrew64 said:


> Seniors , please help me on my doubt .
> During the speaking when i knew , i have given a wrong answer .
> 
> For example, in short answer question or when describing the diagram when i know i have told something wrongly , can I immediately correct it or skip and move to the next .


Hi,

As sandeep mentioned.......never ever correct yourself in speaking section and just move on with something. In speaking the most imp part is fluency and pronunciation. 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone have voucher or promo code?
> I am booking for exam today or tomorrow. Kindly pm me.


Try the below.

Treat your friends to 10% off PTE Academic and win a $50 Amazon voucher
When you refer your friends to PTE Academic, you will go into the draw to win a $50 Amazon voucher every month* and your friend will receive a discount code for 10% off PTE Academic.
The more friends you refer, the better your chances of winning! Fill in our form online https://pearson.formstack.com/forms/refer
) to refer your friends now!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

msgforsunil said:


> Try the below.
> 
> Treat your friends to 10% off PTE Academic and win a $50 Amazon voucher
> When you refer your friends to PTE Academic, you will go into the draw to win a $50 Amazon voucher every month* and your friend will receive a discount code for 10% off PTE Academic.
> The more friends you refer, the better your chances of winning! Fill in our form online https://pearson.formstack.com/forms/refer
> ) to refer your friends now!


Great...thanks.


----------



## andrew64

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As sandeep mentioned.......never ever correct yourself in speaking section and just move on with something. In speaking the most imp part is fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer and Sandeep . 

I am more concerned about short answer question in speaking , if the answer is circle and i firstly mentioned as square , do you think it is advisable to correct it . Thanks guys


----------



## andrew64

*Repeat sentence*

Hi Guys , 

what is the strategy to succeed in the repeat sentence , certainly i can't write while it is recording . So only way is to memorize immediately , like the exam strategy says to improve the short term memory , but it is quite hard to do a week before the exam . Normally i close my eyes and listen and retell the sentence , however it is written in actual there will be a 3 secs after the recording and there won't be any beep sound . 

Seniors any valuable tactics you guys have for this


----------



## andrej_gr

andrew64 said:


> Hi Sameer and Sandeep .
> 
> I am more concerned about short answer question in speaking , if the answer is circle and i firstly mentioned as square , do you think it is advisable to correct it . Thanks guys


Not sure if it helps or just doesn't matter, but I did correct myself 1-2 times and few times accidently gave a wrong answer without correcting, but still managed to score 90 points.



andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> what is the strategy to succeed in the repeat sentence , certainly i can't write while it is recording . So only way is to memorize immediately , like the exam strategy says to improve the short term memory , but it is quite hard to do a week before the exam . Normally i close my eyes and listen and retell the sentence , however it is written in actual there will be a 3 secs after the recording and there won't be any beep sound .
> 
> Seniors any valuable tactics you guys have for this


Yeah, just listen and start typing immediately after the sentence ends. Don't try to type or write it down while listening, you may slow down and miss something while typing. The sentences are not too long and most of them are quite simple. Don't stress out, don't think this section is worth being worried about.


----------



## andrew64

andrej_gr said:


> Not sure if it helps or just doesn't matter, but I did correct myself 1-2 times and few times accidently gave a wrong answer without correcting, but still managed to score 90 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just listen and start typing immediately after the sentence ends. Don't try to type or write it down while listening, you may slow down and miss something while typing. The sentences are not too long and most of them are quite simple. Don't stress out, don't think this section is worth being worried about.


Thanks buddy , actually repeat sentence i am mentioning about in the speaking section , rather than listening . For speaking u need to repeat back in 3 secs , if too many people in the room also will be a distraction .


----------



## tirik.ijrad

andrew64 said:


> Hi Sameer and Sandeep .
> 
> I am more concerned about short answer question in speaking , if the answer is circle and i firstly mentioned as square , do you think it is advisable to correct it . Thanks guys





andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> what is the strategy to succeed in the repeat sentence , certainly i can't write while it is recording . So only way is to memorize immediately , like the exam strategy says to improve the short term memory , but it is quite hard to do a week before the exam . Normally i close my eyes and listen and retell the sentence , however it is written in actual there will be a 3 secs after the recording and there won't be any beep sound .
> 
> Seniors any valuable tactics you guys have for this


Request you to read PTE a score guide 1st.
They say that you can speak up to many words in short ANS. Also a,an,the etc are not compulsory.


----------



## mgmg

Hello,

Could you give me advise especially on improving fluency and pronunciation ? My desired score is 65. My result are

1st Exam *L* : 64 *R*: 68 *S*: 57 *W*: 78
Practise Test A	*L* : 62 *R*: 54 *S*: 51 *W*: 62
Practise Test B	*L* : 63 *R*: 59 *S*: 51 *W*: 63
2nd Exam *L* : 54 *R*: 65 *S*: 44 *W*: 65 

Thanks.


----------



## andrej_gr

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy , actually repeat sentence i am mentioning about in the speaking section , rather than listening . For speaking u need to repeat back in 3 secs , if too many people in the room also will be a distraction .


Oh right. Well, the recommendation is pretty much same - listen carefully. Don't remember if there was a beep signal, but there definitely was a recording indicator, so don't try to start speaking before the recording starts. Don't hurry, there is plenty of time to repeat it. Speak clearly and try to reproduce the original intonation. Again, most of the sentences are rather simple. And, for God's sake, don't yield! The microphone is right next to your mouth and it's really REALLY sensitive enough to record normal speech. If you start yielding it not only doesn't help you (maybe even makes things worse), but is also quite disturbing for surrounding exam takers. When I sat for the test second time, people around started yielding trying to speak louder than others, that was super annoying...


----------



## batra786

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Berabad,
> 
> My IELTS scores were similar to yours, hence I appeared for PTE and got the desired score.
> 
> Lemme cite my example:-
> 
> In PTE practice test, I scored dismal 48 in speaking, while I was scored 7.5 in IELTS. You must understand that in IELTS you speak with a person and in PTE you have to make computer to understand you. There is a difference.
> 
> I realized that I need to speak slower, much slower in order to make system understand me. I practiced for 2 weeks and in 2nd practice test I got 69 in speaking (66 in actual test). Speaking slower improved my pronunciation and fluency. Content and accent do not matter here.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your speaking, I guess you need speak slow.
> 
> Moreover (Connecting word learnt from IELTS ), you gave yourself just 2 days for practice, I suggest prepare for 2 weeks before appearing again.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi
When you say speak slower, how will you cover all text in read aloud... Some para are small while other bigger.

Pl guide.

Thanks.


----------



## mam123

andrew64 said:


> Thanks buddy , actually repeat sentence i am mentioning about in the speaking section , rather than listening . For speaking u need to repeat back in 3 secs , if too many people in the room also will be a distraction .



As mentioned earlier, here are my suggestions for speaking. See if it suits you:

Read Aloud: listen to the practice recording first and then repeat and read aloud, *give pause at commas, full stop and conjunctions*. Try to speak naturally

Repeat Sentence: Listen to podcasts of your choice everyday, try to *remember words in groups, pairs and phrases n then speak*. Do not write them at all. Download apps like, podcasts, speakenglish and practice on the youtube link: 




Describe Image: use lots of vocabulary, you will get it on youtube also.

Retell lec- take care of fluency and content

Ans short qs- just relax and be attentive to the qs

To summarise, take care of fluency pauses fillers n voice clarity n speech speed. *Speak slowly and clearly.* It's better to skip the content/ words if you are not sure about than to give fillers n pauses. 

Good Luck!


----------



## andrew64

*writing summary*

Hi Guys , 
On writing summary section , in the Macmillan book they write really very short summary like the over all message . But in pearson book , they write as major points normally per para in the summary . If anyone have seen both the book's answer should be knowing . Friends who got colours marks for writing what is your view on this


----------



## happieaussie2016

Found some uselful tips on describing images,graphs and pie charts thought it would help us so sharing....

WHAT'S TESTED
The purpose of this task is to assess your ability to describe an image related to an academic theme drawn from the humanities, natural sciences, or social sciences. Only speaking skills are assessed. You will see an image (a graph, picture, map, chart, or table). You will have 25 seconds to study the image. When you hear the tone, you should begin describing in detail what is shown in the image. You will have 40 seconds to give your response. There are six or seven images.

How to describe image question in PTE Academic?

• Identify the type of image. Is it a graph, picture, map, chart, or table? The approach for handling each image type is slightly different.
• Take notes if you need to. Use the Erasable Note board Booklet and pen provided. Do not write full sentences; briefly list any important features you see.• For graphs, charts, and tables, be sure you understand what is being measured and in what units it is being reported.
• Try to determine what the main point of the image is. You should be able to answer the question, "What is the image mainly showing?"

• Maps and pictures will often have obvious features highlighted. Use words and phrases that describe the locations of features within the image, for example, on the leftj right, next to, above, below, and so on. If objects are particular colors, these may help you identify them, for example, the countries marked in yellow. The same is true for sizes and shapes, for example, the large square, the smaller circle.
• Graphs, charts, and tables often show trends or changes. Use words and phrases that describe the trend or movement. For example, increase, decrease, rise, fall, remain stable/steady, and so on. Use phrases to describe the speed at which the changes happen, for example, a sudden increase, a slow decline.
• Pie charts show proportions. The size of the "slices" indicates the relative size of whatever is being measured or counted. The actual numerical values for the slices are usually provided. Be sure to mention these values. If the slices are equally sized, say so, using words and phrases such as equal, the same, about the same, similar. If the slices are different - the usual case- use comparatives and superlatives to describe them, for example, the smaller of the two export categories, the largest group of people, the most popular option, the least common answer, and so on.
• For all graphs, charts, and tables, look for a pair of extreme values - for example, the highest and lowest, the largest and smallest, the most expensive and cheapest - identify them by name and describe them using the values for their measures or counts
.• While you are speaking, if you lose your train of thought, or find yourself at a loss for words, do not remain silent. The microphone turns off automatically if there is no sound for three seconds. lf you need to pause to think or check your notes, use pause fillers such as um, uh, Let me see, and so on. Saying something - anything - is better than saying nothing because once the microphone turns off, you cannot turn it on again.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

andrew,

that's true

I am confused too, whether to follow Pearson or McMillan


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

I have recently subscribed to this thread

Can someone please share link where I can get practice material for PTE.

I have purchased the Pearson already and have finished all the three tests 

Hence need more tests to solve


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Also does anyone know about the marking in the exam

In reading I getting at least 4 or 5 wrong answers

How much would I score with 4 or 5 wrong answers


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

hi guys, i never posted anything here till today. i just want to say thanks to all of you guys for all tips. i appeared for PTE-A for the first time yesterday and i got L/R/W/S 74/69/67/74.
Thanks
Manish


----------



## mandy2137

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> hi guys, i never posted anything here till today. i just want to say thanks to all of you guys for all tips. i appeared for PTE-A for the first time yesterday and i got L/R/W/S 74/69/67/74.
> Thanks
> Manish


Congrats Manish..well done

Essay topic if you can share?


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats Manish..well done
> 
> Essay topic if you can share?


thanks mate!
the topic was :tourism can be boon or curse for a less developed country.


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

this exam is more about time management. you can score well if you can handle time. 
don't leave anything. keep speaking for 40 seconds. don't use heavy words if you don't know how to use them properly. try to be simple and focus on grammar. 
best of luck!


----------



## mandy2137

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> thanks mate!
> the topic was :tourism can be boon or curse for a less developed country.


thanks buddy...all the best for ahead...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

rajrajinin

Where did you take the practice test from

Does it give you marks also


----------



## Janardhan.G

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> hi guys, i never posted anything here till today. i just want to say thanks to all of you guys for all tips. i appeared for PTE-A for the first time yesterday and i got L/R/W/S 74/69/67/74.
> Thanks
> Manish



congrats..its so surprising, you got result.my cousin gave her exam on May 1st, still no sign of result. And it is same with other guy.

which city you are from?


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

Janardhan.G said:


> congrats..its so surprising, you got result.my cousin gave her exam on May 1st, still no sign of result. And it is same with other guy.
> 
> which city you are from?


thanks mate,
i live in adelaide. i booked my test last weekend and prepared for it for 4 days. i bought online gold preparation kit for the test and scored really bad marks in those practice tests but i got to know about the format of the test. real test was really easy.


----------



## Janardhan.G

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> thanks mate,
> i live in adelaide. i booked my test last weekend and prepared for it for 4 days. i bought online gold preparation kit for the test and scored really bad marks in those practice tests but i got to know about the format of the test. real test was really easy.



ok, then. I thought you gave your exam in INDIA. Many haven't got their results yet, since last week.


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

Janardhan.G said:


> ok, then. I thought you gave your exam in INDIA. Many haven't got their results yet, since last week.


i was the last person to receive result . other guys who appeared for the test with me got their result yesterday only. it was unbelievably quick.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

mnshpdhyy31,

How much did you score in the real test and the practice tests and from where did you buy the gold practice tests


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

I Want to be Aussie said:


> mnshpdhyy31,
> 
> How much did you score in the real test and the practice tests and from where did you buy the gold practice tests


Scored Test A
Listening 64 
Reading 52
Speaking 55
Writing 57

Scored Test B
Listening 65
Reading 62
Speaking 72
Writing 56

Real Test 
L/R/S/W
74/69/74/67
I bought it online.
Here is the link.
https://www.ptepractice.com/studentFW1/orders/new/productid/15


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thaks a lot for the help


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Thaks a lot for the help


no worries, brother! 
best of luck!


----------



## batra786

sukesh123 said:


> Found some uselful tips on describing images,graphs and pie charts thought it would help us so sharing....
> 
> WHAT'S TESTED
> The purpose of this task is to assess your ability to describe an image related to an academic theme drawn from the humanities, natural sciences, or social sciences. Only speaking skills are assessed. You will see an image (a graph, picture, map, chart, or table). You will have 25 seconds to study the image. When you hear the tone, you should begin describing in detail what is shown in the image. You will have 40 seconds to give your response. There are six or seven images.
> 
> How to describe image question in PTE Academic?
> 
> • Identify the type of image. Is it a graph, picture, map, chart, or table? The approach for handling each image type is slightly different.
> • Take notes if you need to. Use the Erasable Note board Booklet and pen provided. Do not write full sentences; briefly list any important features you see.• For graphs, charts, and tables, be sure you understand what is being measured and in what units it is being reported.
> • Try to determine what the main point of the image is. You should be able to answer the question, "What is the image mainly showing?"
> 
> • Maps and pictures will often have obvious features highlighted. Use words and phrases that describe the locations of features within the image, for example, on the leftj right, next to, above, below, and so on. If objects are particular colors, these may help you identify them, for example, the countries marked in yellow. The same is true for sizes and shapes, for example, the large square, the smaller circle.
> • Graphs, charts, and tables often show trends or changes. Use words and phrases that describe the trend or movement. For example, increase, decrease, rise, fall, remain stable/steady, and so on. Use phrases to describe the speed at which the changes happen, for example, a sudden increase, a slow decline.
> • Pie charts show proportions. The size of the "slices" indicates the relative size of whatever is being measured or counted. The actual numerical values for the slices are usually provided. Be sure to mention these values. If the slices are equally sized, say so, using words and phrases such as equal, the same, about the same, similar. If the slices are different - the usual case- use comparatives and superlatives to describe them, for example, the smaller of the two export categories, the largest group of people, the most popular option, the least common answer, and so on.
> • For all graphs, charts, and tables, look for a pair of extreme values - for example, the highest and lowest, the largest and smallest, the most expensive and cheapest - identify them by name and describe them using the values for their measures or counts
> .• While you are speaking, if you lose your train of thought, or find yourself at a loss for words, do not remain silent. The microphone turns off automatically if there is no sound for three seconds. lf you need to pause to think or check your notes, use pause fillers such as um, uh, Let me see, and so on. Saying something - anything - is better than saying nothing because once the microphone turns off, you cannot turn it on again.


Hi

That's very helpful!!!
Did you appeared pte-a?
If so, how was preparation done? And score you scored?

Thanks!


----------



## batra786

batra786 said:


> Hi
> 
> That's very helpful!!!
> Did you appeared pte-a?
> If so, how was preparation done? And score you scored?
> 
> Thanks!


Correction::
I didn't saw your signatures, seem like you are yet to attempt the paper.

How are you preparing? Seem like you are having good strategies to prepare!!

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016

Yes Batra, 
I will be giving the exam on the 12th. No specific preparation bro....Just going through this thread. Got an examination preparation and mock test CD from Sandeep who is active in this group. The CD contains 3 tests and is very helpful in understanding the test structure.
Let me know if you want it..
Last but not the least tryin to goggle my way through and try to find some strategies which can be shared with friends here.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Some more tips to help us.. this time retell lecture....
How to Retell Lecture In PTE ( Academic) exam?

The purpose of this section is to assess your ability to make an oral presentation based on information taken from an academic lecture. Both speaking and listening skills are assessed. You will listen to a lecture on an academic topic and then retell what you have heard in your own words. The lectures are each between 60 and 90 seconds long. There are either three or four lectures; the number will depend
on which form of the PTE Academic you are given. There will always be at least three lectures. You will have 40 seconds to retell each lecture.

TIPS


• Study the picture if there is one. It will give you a general idea about the context of the lecture.
From the picture, try to predict what the lecture will be about. You will have three seconds to get ready for the start of the lecture.
• Take notes. Use the erasable note board Booklet and pen provided. Do not try to write down every word you hear. Unless you are able to write quickly and accurately, you will probably fall behind and miss important information. Instead, focus on key words.
• Writing quickly is a key skill to master. Use abbreviations whenever possible. Ignore articles (e.g., a, an, the) unless they are necessary. Omitting the vowels from words is one way to increase writing speed.
• Key words include names, numbers, dates, times, and words and phrases that are stressed. Words and phrases that are repeated are usually central to the main idea.
• Focus on understanding the main idea of the lecture and the key points that support it. If the speaker draws a conclusion, be sure you have identified it. 'Iry to identify the overall purpose of the lecture.
• Listen for clues to the speaker's attitude, opinion, or stance. Be aware of the speaker's tone of voice and delivery, and try to detect any emotions that are being conveyed.
• When the lecture ends, you will have approximately 10 seconds to review your notes. Use this time to organize what you will say. When you hear the tone, begin speaking. You will have 40 seconds to complete the task.
• While you are speaking, if you lose your train of thought, or find yourself at a loss for words, do not remain silent. The microphone turns off automatically if there is no sound for three seconds. If you need to pause to think or to check your notes, use pause fillers such as um, uh, Let me see, and so on. Saying something - anything - is better than saying nothing because once the microphone turns
off, you cannot turn it on again.


----------



## ausbanerj

Can anyone please tell me for PTE A which book or the best possible option to start practising

Is it Macmilian book with 4 cds or PTE A kit by Pearson of $39/59 ?


----------



## MikeBH

wolfskin said:


> I really appreciate your support. And thank you all very very much to give me a good feeling. I am feeling so lost, disappointed, sad and depressed. Honestly my English is not that bad. I think you have said this rightly “Bad Time”. I am so unlucky that due to technical reason I lost mark in speaking section whereas I scored 65 in reading during 2nd last attempt on PTE and the last exam PTE offered me free.
> Now coming back to giving one more try, Do you think coaching from Chopra’s (Pune) will help me. I know very well my weak point is in reading academic content. I get lost in scanning answers from academic text withing given time. I have tried all sort of things reading academic content from various universities (Through i tunes), newspaper, comprehension books, etc. but nothing helped.


Recently I was in the same boat with you. In most cases, you might be tensed up with the limited time and get lost during reading a particular passage. I fully sure the major reason for this could be you SPEED READING SKILL might be poor. So you get to work on your speed reading skills. This will go a long way to ease your tension and confidently you will read and understand any given passage within the time frame. 

Also you get to familiarise yourself with good amount of words and meaning as it will help you comprehend the passage also.


----------



## tarekshabib

*PTE-Essay*

Hi Guys,

I prepared for IELTS for more than 6 months. I took the exam twice but unfortunately I did not get the needed score. So, I am preparing to have the PTE during this month. I was wondering about the Writing part of the PTE (Essay to be specific).. can I use the same structures I used to use with the IELTS task 2 or there are some different structures should be used.

Thanks


----------



## falcon_daryush

Hello everyone, I need 79/90 in each section of PTE. I gave the exam and following are my scores:-

Listening - 77
Reading - 84
Speaking - 89
Writing - 72

So in Listening and Writing fell short by 2 and 7. 

Anyone here who got above 79 in all sections can give me few tips in Writing and Listening? I will practice test exams in pte book again but maybe few tips from you guys can help me get the desired score.


----------



## andrew64

falcon_daryush said:


> Hello everyone, I need 79/90 in each section of PTE. I gave the exam and following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 77
> Reading - 84
> Speaking - 89
> Writing - 72
> 
> So in Listening and Writing fell short by 2 and 7.
> 
> Anyone here who got above 79 in all sections can give me few tips in Writing and Listening? I will practice test exams in pte book again but maybe few tips from you guys can help me get the desired score.


That is indeed an awesome score . 
For listening , you listen the BBC world radio and australian radio to familiarize with action . 
For writing , Simon's ielts have a lot of gd essays . 

Can you share your enabling skills .


----------



## berabad

MikeBH said:


> Recently I was in the same boat with you. In most cases, you might be tensed up with the limited time and get lost during reading a particular passage. I fully sure the major reason for this could be you SPEED READING SKILL might be poor. So you get to work on your speed reading skills. This will go a long way to ease your tension and confidently you will read and understand any given passage within the time frame.
> 
> Also you get to familiarise yourself with good amount of words and meaning as it will help you comprehend the passage also.


hi guys, to help you with speed reading, you may want to use this online app. you can copy and paste here your reading text and press start prompter. you can increase and decrease your speed depending on your reading abilities. hope this helps!

Free online teleprompter


----------



## manc0108

Mumbai...



Janardhan.G said:


> which location you are from? i am from Hyderabad.


----------



## Janardhan.G

manc0108 said:


> Mumbai...


have you got your results?


----------



## Himanshu Patel

anyone have *pte academic practice tests plus* in pdf ????
I lost main yesterday. I do not need audio files, just book

PM


----------



## Ansh07

You can order it online from amazon.
The name of the book is "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)", this is the best book to start with.
All the very best for your prep.


ausbanerj said:


> Can anyone please tell me for PTE A which book or the best possible option to start practising
> 
> Is it Macmilian book with 4 cds or PTE A kit by Pearson of $39/59 ?


----------



## andrew64

*PTE-A spelling*

Hi guys , 

Today i the 2nd scored test , in enabling skills for speaking first time i got 89 for spelling and today got 40 , kind of depressing which makes my writing score below and listening score below 79 . Not sure how my speaking knowledge dramatically dropped in 5 days , not sure it is because of american and british spelling . 

Seniors any advise ….


----------



## sanjaym

mandy2137 said:


> Jai Mata Di,
> 
> Congrats mate


Congrats Bro for such a wonderful score!

Please pass study material. I'm planning to give on month end.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Took the exam yesterday and still haven't got the result. I am pretty nervous and excited at the same time! Arrghh..


----------



## mgmg

Hello, my desired score is 65 . Please advise me how can i improve my score specially speaking

1st Exam Overall : 66	L: 64 R:	68	S :57	W:78	Grammar:65	Oral Fluency:46 Pronunciation:	58	Spelling:44	Vocab:70	Written Discourse:54

PraTest A	Overall : 57	L: 62 R:	54	S :51	W:62	Grammar:83	Oral Fluency:37 Pronunciation:	37	Spelling:69	Vocab:60	Written Discourse:47

PraTest B	Overall : 59	L: 63 R:	59	S :51	W:63	Grammar:65	Oral Fluency:44 Pronunciation:	45	Spelling:60	Vocab:62	Written Discourse:75

2nd Exam	Overall : 57	L: 54 R:	65	S :44	W:65	Grammar:90	Oral Fluency:37 Pronunciation:	46	Spelling:65	Vocab:68	Written Discourse:90

Thanks.


----------



## andrew64

mgmg said:


> Hello, my desired score is 65 . Please advise me how can i improve my score specially speaking
> 
> 1st Exam Overall : 66	L: 64 R:	68	S :57	W:78	Grammar:65	Oral Fluency:46 Pronunciation:	58	Spelling:44	Vocab:70	Written Discourse:54
> 
> PraTest A	Overall : 57	L: 62 R:	54	S :51	W:62	Grammar:83	Oral Fluency:37 Pronunciation:	37	Spelling:69	Vocab:60	Written Discourse:47
> 
> PraTest B	Overall : 59	L: 63 R:	59	S :51	W:63	Grammar:65	Oral Fluency:44 Pronunciation:	45	Spelling:60	Vocab:62	Written Discourse:75
> 
> 2nd Exam	Overall : 57	L: 54 R:	65	S :44	W:65	Grammar:90	Oral Fluency:37 Pronunciation:	46	Spelling:65	Vocab:68	Written Discourse:90
> 
> Thanks.


Hi buddy ,

In my experience the repeat sentence and describe images are the harder ones , everyday do these 2 parts .
For describe images remember the vocabulary to be frank you will accept the image patters repeat , it just a different pictures thats all , if you remember some amount of specific words you can crack it . 

For repeat sentence close your eyes and remember the sentence , speak once the recording starts .Tks


----------



## ausbanerj

*PTE -A :: Account creation error*

I got some account creation issue tried for the first time and it says ---


"
Alert!
We’ve found an account in our system that we believe belongs to you. If you know your username and password, please sign in.

Get Sign In Help
Did you forget your username or password? Let us help!

"

Does anybody faced the same issue?

Note: I tried customer service multiple times but nothing fruitful.


----------



## ibra88

just finish my first attempt in the PTE-A exam

in my opinion the writing tasks are the hardest specially when you have only 20 mins to write 200 to 300 word.
i also found that the summarize the spoken text is very hard.

will give it another try as i need 65 each


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Anyone who attempted PTE recently and scored 80 in all the sections


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Please share your experience and the material used to prepare


----------



## andrew64

ibra88 said:


> just finish my first attempt in the PTE-A exam
> 
> in my opinion the writing tasks are the hardest specially when you have only 20 mins to write 200 to 300 word.
> i also found that the summarize the spoken text is very hard.
> 
> will give it another try as i need 65 each


Hi bro can you share your essay topics .


----------



## andrew64

*Feed back about noise.*

People who got flying colors result , have you ever made a complaint after exam about the external noise , did they taken into consideration or penalized your scores.


----------



## raman15091987

Yes andrew i made a complaint regarding noise but got reply that pte is designed like this only.


----------



## andrew64

raman15091987 said:


> Yes andrew i made a complaint regarding noise but got reply that pte is designed like this only.


is the noise so loud , it will be challenging during the repeat sentence portion , looks i need to meditation and train my mind


----------



## ibra88

i've attempt my first pte exam yesterday and got my result 2day morning !
my results are:
Listening 59
Reading 55
Speaking 46
Writing 59

im very disappointing from the results specially that i got only 46 in Speaking !!
my IELTS results were L:2 R:6 W:6 S:6 
so these results is evern worse than i expected ! i thought that i didnt do well with only writing task but seems that i didnt do well with only specially when i have to get 65 points in each.


----------



## andrew64

ibra88 said:


> i've attempt my first pte exam yesterday and got my result 2day morning !
> my results are:
> Listening 59
> Reading 55
> Speaking 46
> Writing 59
> 
> im very disappointing from the results specially that i got only 46 in Speaking !!
> my IELTS results were L:2 R:6 W:6 S:6
> so these results is evern worse than i expected ! i thought that i didnt do well with only writing task but seems that i didnt do well with only specially when i have to get 65 points in each.


Hi Bro , do not give up hope keep on trying . Did you the practice exam A and B .


----------



## ibra88

ibra88 said:


> i've attempt my first pte exam yesterday and got my result 2day morning !
> my results are:
> Listening 59
> Reading 55
> Speaking 46
> Writing 59
> 
> im very disappointing from the results specially that i got only 46 in Speaking !!
> my IELTS results were L:2 R:6 W:6 S:6
> so these results is evern worse than i expected ! i thought that i didnt do well with only writing task but seems that i didnt do well with only specially when i have to get 65 points in each.


edit my Listening in IELTS IS 6 *




andrew64 said:


> Hi Bro , do not give up hope keep on trying . Did you the practice exam A and B .


hey man. actually no !
maybe thats a big mistake i made but i bought their official book and practices and started studying from that only !
i dont know maybe i was confused from the exam conditions because it was my first time !
is it really matters to practice exam A and B and to be honest i saw alot of people talking about that and i have no clue from where i can get those 2 practices !


----------



## happieaussie2016

I have my Exam lined up tomorrow. Am super nervous.... Hope everything goes well. I will be happy with atleast a 65 in each section anything above that would be a bonus 

Will post my experience tomorrow.


----------



## andrew64

ibra88 said:


> edit my Listening in IELTS IS 6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey man. actually no !
> maybe thats a big mistake i made but i bought their official book and practices and started studying from that only !
> i dont know maybe i was confused from the exam conditions because it was my first time !
> is it really matters to practice exam A and B and to be honest i saw alot of people talking about that and i have no clue from where i can get those 2 practices !


https://www.ptepractice.com/

was the real questions are harder or easier than the official book.


----------



## Janardhan.G

ibra88 said:


> i've attempt my first pte exam yesterday and got my result 2day morning !
> my results are:
> Listening 59
> Reading 55
> Speaking 46
> Writing 59
> 
> im very disappointing from the results specially that i got only 46 in Speaking !!
> my IELTS results were L:2 R:6 W:6 S:6
> so these results is evern worse than i expected ! i thought that i didnt do well with only writing task but seems that i didnt do well with only specially when i have to get 65 points in each.


you got your results superfast..In India we are waiting for results since last 10 days.


----------



## ibra88

andrew64 said:


> https://www.ptepractice.com/
> 
> was the real questions are harder or easier than the official book.


i will try them later because i will book my exam maybe in wed or Thursday. after checking the 2 practices u posted
to be honest the real exam was a bit easier i believe. but i think i was confused from the condition of the exam thats why my results were terrible specially the speaking



Janardhan.G said:


> you got your results superfast..In India we are waiting for results since last 10 days.


yes maybe because we were only 2 candidates yesterday. the guy who works there told me that its usually like this 1 or 2 candidates only


----------



## oz_rockz

My wife gave her PTE-A here in India on 9th Saturday and got her result by Sunday. She did not achieve her desired score but the real exam was easier than the practice tests. She needs to improve in her speaking skills.


----------



## Janardhan.G

oz_rockz said:


> My wife gave her PTE-A here in India on 9th Saturday and got her result by Sunday. She did not achieve her desired score but the real exam was easier than the practice tests. She needs to improve in her speaking skills.


which location she gave that exam.?


----------



## oz_rockz

In Bangalore



Janardhan.G said:


> which location she gave that exam.?


----------



## raman15091987

Absolutey andrew.
One thing can be done.. Just increase your listening volume.. And before starting exam request others not to speak aloud... I think only this is solution


----------



## manpreet89

PTE exam is easier for those who are afraid of personal interview. Grades can go comparatively high in PTE exam.


----------



## srisydney

Hi there,

I took up the PTE A on 23 March and got my report. Now I am in the process of submitting my EOI.

In the EOI I need to provide TEST REFERENCE NUMBER.
In this section do I provide 

Test Taker ID or
Registration ID

from the Test Taker Score Report??


----------



## sameer7106

srisydney said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I took up the PTE A on 23 March and got my report. Now I am in the process of submitting my EOI.
> 
> In the EOI I need to provide TEST REFERENCE NUMBER.
> In this section do I provide
> 
> Test Taker ID or
> Registration ID
> 
> from the Test Taker Score Report??


Registration id mate.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## justujoo

Hello 

Anyone knows any testing location in Pakistan.....

Regards
Hasan


----------



## ibra88

andrew64 said:


> Hi bro can you share your essay topics .


sorry bro i just noticed that ,anyway my essay topic was :-
"some people say that getting marriage before finishing the school and having a job is not a good idea ,discuss it"

something close to that as i remember !


----------



## bait0211

Hi there! I hope you could please help to share your review materials with me. Please send me a PM so that I could provide my email address. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bait0211

interstu said:


> congrat those who already passed. I also cleared the biggest hurdle for PR recently after practicing.
> and I know the fact that it is really hard to find practicing materials for PTE (such as PTE academic tests, test builders) so far, unless you want to wait for a week or so to get the book delivered. So if anyone one is interested in these books (photocopy and audio files), let me know, I might be able to help. inbox me if you want.


hi there! can you please help to share your review materials? I would be glad to have them for my review. I plan to take the exam on the 21st. Thanks much!


----------



## msgforsunil

justujoo said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone knows any testing location in Pakistan.....
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


Please look for the centers at https://www2.pearsonvue.com/. You need to register before searching for centers.


----------



## msgforsunil

Janardhan.G said:


> you got your results superfast..In India we are waiting for results since last 10 days.



Janardhan, 10days is too much to wait for the result.

Please call up the below, if you haven't
India: 000 800 440 2020 (Toll)
United States / Canada 1-800-901-0229 Other countries (Toll) +1-952-681-3872
You may make a free skype call to US toll free number.


----------



## msgforsunil

mgmg said:


> Hello, my desired score is 65 . Please advise me how can i improve my score specially speaking
> 
> 1st Exam Overall : 66	L: 64 R:	68	S :57	W:78	Grammar:65	Oral Fluency:46 Pronunciation:	58	Spelling:44	Vocab:70	Written Discourse:54
> 
> PraTest A	Overall : 57	L: 62 R:	54	S :51	W:62	Grammar:83	Oral Fluency:37 Pronunciation:	37	Spelling:69	Vocab:60	Written Discourse:47
> 
> PraTest B	Overall : 59	L: 63 R:	59	S :51	W:63	Grammar:65	Oral Fluency:44 Pronunciation:	45	Spelling:60	Vocab:62	Written Discourse:75
> 
> 2nd Exam	Overall : 57	L: 54 R:	65	S :44	W:65	Grammar:90	Oral Fluency:37 Pronunciation:	46	Spelling:65	Vocab:68	Written Discourse:90
> 
> Thanks.


Read below for the strategies.

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## msgforsunil

ausbanerj said:


> Can anyone please tell me for PTE A which book or the best possible option to start practising
> 
> Is it Macmilian book with 4 cds or PTE A kit by Pearson of $39/59 ?


It depends on the individual on where they stand. I had gone through the below

The official Guide of PTE-A
The Practice Plus of PTE-A
Practice Test A
Practice Test B
MacMillan

To begin assessing yourself, go through the freely available materials available(MacMillan and Official Guide) and later on take a call of going through practice plus.

Materials are at https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

Would recommend atleast one of the practice test so that you get an experience of the actual exam.


----------



## wolfskin

*Pte issues on facebook*

Please visit https://www.facebook.com/pteacademic and read some of the comments about "possible" PTE Academic SCAM


----------



## Janardhan.G

wolfskin said:


> Please visit https://www.facebook.com/pteacademic and read some of the comments about "possible" PTE Academic SCAM


even my cousin is waiting for her result. she gave her exam on 1st may.


----------



## Janardhan.G

interesting!!

A history of Pearson’s testing problems worldwide - The Washington Post


----------



## oz_rockz

Janardhan.G said:


> even my cousin is waiting for her result. she gave her exam on 1st may.


Not only is it very delayed and adding to the pressure, also if there is no explanation from their end it is totally not acceptable.


----------



## mam123

oz_rockz said:


> Not only is it very delayed and adding to the pressure, also if there is no explanation from their end it is totally not acceptable.


Of course!!!


----------



## Commeilfaut

Guys, 

These are my Practice test B scores: 
L 74
R 69
S 61
W 71

Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

The exam is in two weeks and after 5! unsuccessful IELTS attempts (L9 R9 W7.5 S8.5) I am really stressed. Do you think it is realistic to get all 79 for me? Will be practicing hard of course dring these two weeks. Cheers


----------



## path_prasanna

Anyone appearing for the exam or already did it in Colombo ?need some info about the exam centers


----------



## ishugarg

i have exam after 5 days. Please guide me


----------



## path_prasanna

Hi..Go through the Macmillan guide it's more than enough.


----------



## wolfskin




----------



## raj12.agrwal

Commeilfaut said:


> Guys,
> 
> These are my Practice test B scores:
> L 74
> R 69
> S 61
> W 71
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> The exam is in two weeks and after 5! unsuccessful IELTS attempts (L9 R9 W7.5 S8.5) I am really stressed. Do you think it is realistic to get all 79 for me? Will be practicing hard of course dring these two weeks. Cheers


The actual exam scores you higher than the practice test. But in my practice exams i scored more than 79 in everything and went on with the Main exam. I do believe you might have an accent issue which highlights 61 score in pte, compared to IELTS where examiners adjust accordingly. You SHOULD be careful about your spellings and practice speaking in a more neutral accent if possible. Cos your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is affecting your speaking score. Yes, practice can help. Pay attention to spellings as that improves your score. Can do another practice test after practice, probably, cos it's cheaper. But yes, your score do increase in the main test as the practice one's are harder.


----------



## justujoo

msgforsunil said:


> Please look for the centers at https://www2.pearsonvue.com/. You need to register before searching for centers.


Thank you.


----------



## andrew64

raj12.agrwal said:


> The actual exam scores you higher than the practice test. But in my practice exams i scored more than 79 in everything and went on with the Main exam. I do believe you might have an accent issue which highlights 61 score in pte, compared to IELTS where examiners adjust accordingly. You SHOULD be careful about your spellings and practice speaking in a more neutral accent if possible. Cos your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is affecting your speaking score. Yes, practice can help. Pay attention to spellings as that improves your score. Can do another practice test after practice, probably, cos it's cheaper. But yes, your score do increase in the main test as the practice one's are harder.


Hi Raj , 

Something related to spelling , is the american or British spelling matters , did you a particularly keep an eye on this . Tks


----------



## andrew64

*Ielts - writing essay*

Guys , do you think is it fine to have around 210 words for essay , since it full fills 200 - 300 words criteria .Moreover , i will have more time to check spelling and when we write less with sufficient content less chance of making mistakes . thanks ... 
any comment on this


----------



## raj12.agrwal

andrew64 said:


> Guys , do you think is it fine to have around 210 words for essay , since it full fills 200 - 300 words criteria .Moreover , i will have more time to check spelling and when we write less with sufficient content less chance of making mistakes . thanks ...
> any comment on this


Ideal would be around 240-260. I would advice that you focus on content, structure and vocabulary to a large extent. Just as important is Grammar- sentence structure. Regarding your previous question, I generally use the UK style of spelling, and I have not faced a problem with that. Please do confirm. So i'd say that you focus more on the essay's structure, grammar, vocabulary rather than the word count. And yes, there is plenty of time to double check your spelling if you do things right. Essays, practice is the key. So practice well.


----------



## andrew64

raj12.agrwal said:


> Ideal would be around 240-260. I would advice that you focus on content, structure and vocabulary to a large extent. Just as important is Grammar- sentence structure. Regarding your previous question, I generally use the UK style of spelling, and I have not faced a problem with that. Please do confirm. So i'd say that you focus more on the essay's structure, grammar, vocabulary rather than the word count. And yes, there is plenty of time to double check your spelling if you do things right. Essays, practice is the key. So practice well.


Thanks Raj and something on speaking read loud section , do you speak slowly and loudly so that the pronunciation and fluency will be clear compare to speaking is a faster pace.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi friends,
Gave my PTE Exam yesterday. Got the result today.
The following is the score I got.
Communicative Skills
Listening 87
Reading 89
Speaking 90
Writing 82

Do I only need to check the communicative skills for m final scores or do I need to consider the enabling skills score also.
getting above 79 in each means I can claim 20 points. I hope I am correct.
please advise.


----------



## raj12.agrwal

sukesh123 said:


> hi friends,
> Gave my PTE Exam yesterday. Got the result today.
> The following is the score I got.
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 87
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 82
> 
> Do I only need to check the communicative skills for m final scores or do I need to consider the enabling skills score also.
> getting above 79 in each means I can claim 20 points. I hope I am correct.
> please advise.


yes. you can claim 20 points.


----------



## raj12.agrwal

andrew64 said:


> Thanks Raj and something on speaking read loud section , do you speak slowly and loudly so that the pronunciation and fluency will be clear compare to speaking is a faster pace.


not necessarily loud, but at a moderate pace. Focused on pronouncing things correctly.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Wow that's gr8. I stil cannot believe I scored so much, and received the results so fast. in 1 day only.
Thanks to every member on this forum who supports others.I am really indebted to you guys.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## aminnet

Could anybody provide some advice for materials?


----------



## ckwise

WOOHOOO!!!
I got it!!

2nd time I did PTE-A:

L - 87
R - 90
S - 87
W - 84

SUPER EXCITED!!!!


----------



## aminnet

Congrats ckwise !!!!

Any advice for preparation, materials?


----------



## raj12.agrwal

aminnet said:


> Congrats ckwise !!!!
> 
> Any advice for preparation, materials?


Look through this thread. You will find lots of advice. I used " The Official Guide to PTE Academic". It has a CD which has 3/4 tests for practice. I also used ptepractice.com though there is not much material there, so a one week/one month subscription should be enough. Lastly, took one of the actual mock test that are on offer at ptepractice.com( paid and scored like the actual test). Some people have also used macmillan, downloadable links in this thread. Good Luck.


----------



## andrew64

ckwise said:


> WOOHOOO!!!
> I got it!!
> 
> 2nd time I did PTE-A:
> 
> L - 87
> R - 90
> S - 87
> W - 84
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!!


Hi buddy congrats that is awesome , if you can update the practice score and how long did you take to practice will be a reference to newbies


----------



## aminnet

raj12.agrwal said:


> Look through this thread. You will find lots of advice. I used " The Official Guide to PTE Academic". It has a CD which has 3/4 tests for practice. I also used ptepractice.com though there is not much material there, so a one week/one month subscription should be enough. Lastly, took one of the actual mock test that are on offer at ptepractice.com( paid and scored like the actual test). Some people have also used macmillan, downloadable links in this thread. Good Luck.


Many thanks mate!


----------



## aminnet

Let me tell you about my background, I have taken IELTS and my result was:

LRWS: *7,8,6,7*

And taken one PTE-A without any preparation (just taking a look at question types in Youtube)
LRWS: *63,68,60,65*

I wanna prepare for the next PTE-A, just curious to now *How feasible is 79 X 4 *in short time do you think...

And I wonder what might help the most!?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
PTE is the easier of the two. I just studied for one week. And got the desired score in the 1st attempt.
Though it would depend on how good your English is already.
its not a subject like Science where u can try to mug everything.
You need to practice.
Just practice on the available materials. there is one CD with 3 tests and one book by mcmilan which has 4 sample tests along with answer key.



aminnet said:


> Let me tell you about my background, I have taken IELTS and my result was:
> 
> LRWS: *7,8,6,7*
> 
> And taken one PTE-A without any preparation (just taking a look at question types in Youtube)
> LRWS: *63,68,60,65*
> 
> I wanna prepare for the next PTE-A, just curious to now *How feasible is 79 X 4 *in short time do you think...


----------



## aminnet

Appreciate for that


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Guys,
found this youtube video on preparing for the retell lecture part very usefull. so thought to share with you guys. It really helped me in that.





Also would suggest anyone taking the PTE do go through the reading questions fast as it takes up a lot of the time. I missed the last 2 questions in reading.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

i was a silent reader for this thread for a while, i was encouraged by your replies to try out the PTE-A exam after i failed to get the required scores in IELTS & TOEFL. Alhamdulliah today i got the results for my exam which i took yesterday in Saudi Arabia, my scores:

L: 68
R: 67
S: 73
W: 66
Overall: 67

so now i went to the PTE-A website & asked the report to be sent to Department of Immigration, they said it may take a day or two. 

my question: in EOI do i need to provide them with Test Taker ID or Registration ID ?

also do i need to be aware of anything else for updating my EOI or even when applying or uploading documents for the visa application later ?

Thanks


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I hate to report my scores 

Overall=72
L-85, R-70, S-45, W-90

My enabling skills in Pronunciation is 25 and Oral Fluency is 39.. I can't believe it!!  even on my practice exam I even got more than 70 in speaking and even perfect in set b.. 

I think the mistake I did was about covering the area of the microphone to make my voice louder? I did that when I took the SET B of the exam and I got a perfect score in speaking. I actually have a soft voice so I was worried that my voice might be too weak for the computer to recognize it.. 

I feel terrible.. 

Any suggestions please? Should I go for a remark? How long would it take me too? My result even took quiet longer than I am expecting it


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I even asked the test administrator if I can do that and she said it's fine..


----------



## andrew64

ichoosetoshine said:


> I hate to report my scores
> 
> Overall=72
> L-85, R-70, S-45, W-90
> 
> My enabling skills in Pronunciation is 25 and Oral Fluency is 39.. I can't believe it!!  even on my practice exam I even got more than 70 in speaking and even perfect in set b..
> 
> I think the mistake I did was about covering the area of the microphone to make my voice louder? I did that when I took the SET B of the exam and I got a perfect score in speaking. I actually have a soft voice so I was worried that my voice might be too weak for the computer to recognize it..
> 
> I feel terrible..
> 
> Any suggestions please? Should I go for a remark? How long would it take me too? My result even took quiet longer than I am expecting it


What does it mean my covering the microphone , did you speak too loud and don't they do mic testing in the natural setting. Did you speak loud enough.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

andrew64 said:


> What does it mean my covering the microphone , did you speak too loud and don't they do mic testing in the natural setting. Did you speak loud enough.


Imagine when you are speaking on a normal microphone and if you have a soft voice, the way to make it louder is to put your hands around the mouthpiece to give it a bigger/louder voice.. so that's what I did too with the headset in the exam center.. I can't really remember if I did the mic test.. but probably yes I did it and I found no issues..


----------



## help.for.pr

Few Days back I Got result of my PTE Practice Test - A within minutes
But today i gave Test - B and result is not displayed even after an hour.


----------



## Muthu_Mdu

Hi Guys,

Can any one please share the quality or other information on the test center @ Chennai?

1. Edwise Consultants Pvt. Ltd, Chennai
2. Pearson Professional Centers-Chennai

Guessing like Pearson should be good, but it has very limited seat availability till next month.

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Commeilfaut

raj12.agrwal said:


> The actual exam scores you higher than the practice test. But in my practice exams i scored more than 79 in everything and went on with the Main exam. I do believe you might have an accent issue which highlights 61 score in pte, compared to IELTS where examiners adjust accordingly. You SHOULD be careful about your spellings and practice speaking in a more neutral accent if possible. Cos your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is affecting your speaking score. Yes, practice can help. Pay attention to spellings as that improves your score. Can do another practice test after practice, probably, cos it's cheaper. But yes, your score do increase in the main test as the practice one's are harder.


I appreciate your advice. Yes, it must be my accent, I have a few issues with pronunciation which I don't know how to fix. Failed to demonstrate decent fluency during this practice test also. Speaking in IELTS is much easier, just like chatting with a friend, but then Writing Band 8 seems unachievable for me. Will see! Congrats everybody who passed and good luck to the rest of us!


----------



## Muthu_Mdu

Hi Guys,

Can any one please share the quality or any other related information on the test centers @chennai?

1. Edwise Consultants Pvt. Ltd
2. Pearson Professional Centers

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## sameer7106

ichoosetoshine said:


> Imagine when you are speaking on a normal microphone and if you have a soft voice, the way to make it louder is to put your hands around the mouthpiece to give it a bigger/louder voice.. so that's what I did too with the headset in the exam center.. I can't really remember if I did the mic test.. but probably yes I did it and I found no issues..


Go for the recheck mate but before initiating it please make sure that your scores are not shared to DIPB.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ArchV

ichoosetoshine said:


> I hate to report my scores
> 
> Overall=72
> L-85, R-70, S-45, W-90
> 
> My enabling skills in Pronunciation is 25 and Oral Fluency is 39.. I can't believe it!!  even on my practice exam I even got more than 70 in speaking and even perfect in set b..
> 
> I think the mistake I did was about covering the area of the microphone to make my voice louder? I did that when I took the SET B of the exam and I got a perfect score in speaking. I actually have a soft voice so I was worried that my voice might be too weak for the computer to recognize it..
> 
> I feel terrible..
> 
> Any suggestions please? Should I go for a remark? How long would it take me too? My result even took quiet longer than I am expecting it


Dude, if you really feel like you did well on speaking section and you're completely sure the issue was just the volume of your voice, then I'd totally go for this reassessment. 

Good luck man!


----------



## MikeBH

Dear Mates,

Please share your experience on the approximate numbers of question per passage for a given Multiple Choice, choose multiple answer question type ? I know it's more than one answer per passage but what could be the maximum numbers out of the multiple options given ?


----------



## ArchV

MikeBH said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Please share your experience on the approximate numbers of question per passage for a given Multiple Choice, choose multiple answer question type ? I know it's more than one answer per passage but what could be the maximum numbers out of the multiple options given ?


Hi Mike, as far as my experience goes, I'd say it is safe to assume there are 2-3 right answers at most on multiple choice questions. I feel like 2 right anwers is way more common than 3 answers though.


----------



## andrew64

sameer7106 said:


> Go for the recheck mate but before initiating it please make sure that your scores are not shared to DIPB.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sameer will the results automatically will be send , I haven't done the exam yet , but in the exam registration I have mentioned it is for migration and to send to DIBP , will they ask me before send or automatically will be sent ? Is there any way making changes in the settings , so , i can send myself after EOI submission .Thanks


----------



## andrew64

sushmav said:


> can u please guve me the link for practice test please help me


it is https://www.ptepractice.com/


----------



## abrao115

Dear friends,

I am planing to apply for 190 visa. Prior to apply this visa I have to get 6 band in each module in IETS. I have taken IELTS 3 times, but everytime I missed in Speaking ( I got 5,5.5,5) in 3 attempts.
Except speaking in other modules I got better score 

1. L-6, R-6, W-5.5, S-5 in June 2013

2. L-6, R-6, W-5.5, S-5.5 in Jan-2015

3. L-6.5, R-5, W-6, S-5. in Apr-2015

I am planning to give PTE-A as I found it is bit easy when compare to IELTS.

Could you guys suggest me whether trying PTE is worthy or not? 

Thanks & Regards,
Rao.


----------



## help.for.pr

Hi Guys, 

I am attempting PTE-A on 16th May. Wish me luck.
My Scored Test Results for Test A & B.

Not much variations in Communicative skills but some enabling skills got better and some got worse. But I am hopeful, I can get 65 Points in main test.

(Note:In my 1st Paid test I attempted only 1 Essay.)

*Communicative Skills (Test A-Test B)*
Listening-75-78
Reading-72-70
Speaking-73-72
Writing-69-71

*Enabling Skills (Test A-Test B)*
Grammar-47-65
Oral Fluency-57-64
Pronunciation-79-70
Spelling-69-22
Vocabulary-90-81
Written Discourse-10-45


----------



## Gshone

Hi,

Guys I just did PTE exam and I received very low marks than my practise exams. I was so confident about the test. Is anyone here who recheck their results? Is there anyway to recheck the results? 

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016

All the best bro....

You will score well. have confidence. Just remember in the reading section ensure you keep a track of time. I considered myself a fast reader but still missed the last 2 questions. Just a last moment tip 




help.for.pr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am attempting PTE-A on 16th May. Wish me luck.
> My Scored Test Results for Test A & B.
> 
> Not much variations in Communicative skills but some enabling skills got better and some got worse. But I am hopeful, I can get 65 Points in main test.
> 
> (Note:In my 1st Paid test I attempted only 1 Essay.)
> 
> *Communicative Skills (Test A-Test B)*
> Listening-75-78
> Reading-72-70
> Speaking-73-72
> Writing-69-71
> 
> *Enabling Skills (Test A-Test B)*
> Grammar-47-65
> Oral Fluency-57-64
> Pronunciation-79-70
> Spelling-69-22
> Vocabulary-90-81
> Written Discourse-10-45


----------



## mmauk11

I notice a few people who are concerned about their PTE result being sent to DIBP without their request. No worries. It is just for DIPB to access that result if they need to. As long as you do not put that test reference number in your actual visa application or EOI, DIPB does not bother to access those. 

Once you submit your actual visa application or EOI, you will need to key in your test reference or exam reference no. With that, the case officer will use that number to verify your result. 

So it does not matter how many of your past results were sent to DIPB, they wont be used unless you want them to. 

Cheers
Good luck to those taking the test.





andrew64 said:


> Sameer will the results automatically will be send , I haven't done the exam yet , but in the exam registration I have mentioned it is for migration and to send to DIBP , will they ask me before send or automatically will be sent ? Is there any way making changes in the settings , so , i can send myself after EOI submission .Thanks


----------



## path_prasanna

hi ,
how much time will be given for each dictation questions?


----------



## path_prasanna

Anyone appearing for the exam or already did it in Colombo ?need some info about the exam centers


----------



## Bornwinner

Hi All,

I took PTE exam last week. I did receive over all score as 78 with below break up.

Communicative Skills	

Listening :75
Reading :82
Speaking :84
Writing	:80

Enabling Skills	

Oral Fluency :68
Grammar	:90
Pronunciation :79
Spelling :46
Vocabulary :87
Written Discourse :80


In spelling it is 46 only  
I guess it may be because of american and Britsh english combination while writing essay and summary.

For Australia PR I need 65 in Listening, reading, Speaking, Writing in each which I have received.

But Is spelling score a concern? If any one has face this kind of situation kindly provide some information.


----------



## happieaussie2016

If it is anything comforting my spelling score was 66 in the actual score.
But my communicative score u can see in my signature.
So its ok I guess.
While filling the EOI your 4 communicative skill scores will only be considered and not the enabling scores.




Bornwinner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took PTE exam last week. I did receive over all score as 78 with below break up.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening :75
> Reading :82
> Speaking :84
> Writing	:80
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Oral Fluency :68
> Grammar	:90
> Pronunciation :79
> Spelling :46
> Vocabulary :87
> Written Discourse :80
> 
> 
> In spelling it is 46 only
> I guess it may be because of american and Britsh english combination while writing essay and summary.
> 
> For Australia PR I need 65 in Listening, reading, Speaking, Writing in each which I have received.
> 
> But Is spelling score a concern? If any one has face this kind of situation kindly provide some information.


----------



## wolfskin

wolfskin said:


> Attempt 1	TOEFL lacked by 3 marks in writing.
> Attempt 2	IELTS	lacked by 0.5 marks in writing.
> Attempt 3	PTE-A lacked by 10 marks in reading.
> Attempt 4	PTE-A lacked by 3 marks in speaking.
> Attempt 4a	PTE-A recheck no change.
> Attempt 5	PTE-A lacked by 9 marks in reading.
> 
> Total money wasted – approx. 200000 including consultant fee + English books + scored mock test for TOEFL and PTE.
> Best of luck to everyone. I wish you all get success in PR process and a good job soon in Australia.


Guys I did it this time. 
L 80
R 72
S 67
W 82

Grammar 81
Fluency 64
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 65
Vocab 72
Discourse 78

Thanks all for keeping the spirit up.


----------



## oknee

wolfskin said:


> Guys I did it this time.
> L 80
> R 72
> S 67
> W 82
> 
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 65
> Vocab 72
> Discourse 78
> 
> Thanks all for keeping the spirit up.


Congrats. I have learnt to never give up on your dreams. Writing mine today.


----------



## andrew64

*Write from dictation*

Seniors need a marking scheme advise on dictation . 

It has mentioned in the score guide , 

1 - each correct word spelled correctly 
0- Each incorrect or misspelled word


so for example , if i am confused , There are many people staying at his house , there were many people staying at his house 

To get full marks 

if i write There are were many people staying at his house . 

Does it sound logical for you based on the score guide .


----------



## Mkanth

*Congrats Sukesh-u nailed it*

I read your post before the exam, saying you are nervous but you nailed it bro. Congratulations 


sukesh123 said:


> I have my Exam lined up tomorrow. Am super nervous.... Hope everything goes well. I will be happy with atleast a 65 in each section anything above that would be a bonus
> 
> Will post my experience tomorrow.


----------



## 2BAUSSIE

*fluency not matters very much...?*

Hi,

I have given my exam on 6 may & got my result on 14 may on 6th business/working day,i heard that , they randomly choose some candidate scores & sent to UK for strict manual double checking/verification.

My Communicative Skills is not matching with Enabling Skills,its looks very strange/doubtful.


Overall Score: 59

*Communicative Skills*
Listening-57
Reading-61
Speaking-58
Writing-68

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar-69
Oral Fluency-75
Pronunciation-45
Spelling-89
Vocabulary-59
Written Discourse-69

if Oral Fluency is 75 then how speaking scores is very low i.e 58 ,it means fluency is not effecting speaking score very much.

Seniors/experts, i would appreciate if you have a look and give some comments/suggestions.


cheers....


----------



## Faris_ksa

mmauk11 said:


> I notice a few people who are concerned about their PTE result being sent to DIBP without their request. No worries. It is just for DIPB to access that result if they need to. As long as you do not put that test reference number in your actual visa application or EOI, DIPB does not bother to access those.
> 
> Once you submit your actual visa application or EOI, you will need to key in your test reference or exam reference no. With that, the case officer will use that number to verify your result.
> 
> So it does not matter how many of your past results were sent to DIPB, they wont be used unless you want them to.
> 
> Cheers
> Good luck to those taking the test.



Guys please , what Id do we need to provide in EOI :

Test taker ID or Registration ID ???


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi All,

Has anyone taken the PTE-A test in Sydney(CBD)? Can someone share their experience about the test and about the test location.


----------



## netw

Hi

Is New-Official_Guide_PTEA_Teacher_Note and interactive CD enough to practice for PTE-A or still "The Official PTEA Guide" is needed?

Please, can anyone share it?

Thank you!


----------



## happieaussie2016

Thanks a lot Bro.....
I really was not expecting this score. 



Mkanth said:


> I read your post before the exam, saying you are nervous but you nailed it bro. Congratulations


----------



## Priyanka261

*Pte academic*



akrish said:


> how much do you need? pte is the easiest exam ever. everyone here is achieving impressive scores


Hi...... Could you please suggest, how to score good marks. Every time i m getting from 60-65 in each module. i need 65.
please reply me,


----------



## happieaussie2016

You need to enter the registration id. If you click on the question mark besides the EOI section it is mentioned I think that for some cases registration id needs to be input.



Faris_ksa said:


> Guys please , what Id do we need to provide in EOI :
> 
> Test taker ID or Registration ID ???


----------



## oz_rockz

Congrats to all those who got their required scores and all the best to those who still intend to give their tests in the coming days.


----------



## greygoose

Just gave my PTE-A today. I'd already done IELTS before and gotten a pretty good score (S: 8.5, W: 7.5, L: 8, R: 9) but I need the 20 points ideally. It went OK but the speaking is by far the most difficult section (especially the re-tell lecture questions, similarly the summarize spoken text questions in listening section are also tough). I don't know if it may be useful but my essay topic was something along the lines of: 'Global climate change is becoming an increasingingly critical issue in the world. Who is responsible to tackle it? Governments, individuals, large institutions?"


----------



## sdeepak

Congrats mate..Which city you took the exam..




Bornwinner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took PTE exam last week. I did receive over all score as 78 with below break up.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening :75
> Reading :82
> Speaking :84
> Writing	:80
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Oral Fluency :68
> Grammar	:90
> Pronunciation :79
> Spelling :46
> Vocabulary :87
> Written Discourse :80
> 
> 
> In spelling it is 46 only
> I guess it may be because of american and Britsh english combination while writing essay and summary.
> 
> For Australia PR I need 65 in Listening, reading, Speaking, Writing in each which I have received.
> 
> But Is spelling score a concern? If any one has face this kind of situation kindly provide some information.


----------



## MikeBH

sukesh123 said:


> Yes usually it will be 2 right choices. Be careful though while marking your choice. its better to leave rather than guess as a wrong answer will get u negative marking. So only mark those choices which u feel are 100 % correct. leave those u r unsure of. that way u don't lose any marks rather gain only.


You are right but if you leave to choose the correct answer, you will loose mark. Hence, better to choose an answer you are at least 60% sure of than leaving it because of fear of negative marking. See extract below from PTA official tips below; Please put me through in case I misconstrued the statement.


READING: Multiple choice, choose multiple answers
Make sure you know how the task is scored
Read the instructions carefully. Remember that more than one option is correct in this type of multiple choice item. You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect options. These include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on.


----------



## MikeBH

mmauk11 said:


> I notice a few people who are concerned about their PTE result being sent to DIBP without their request. No worries. It is just for DIPB to access that result if they need to. As long as you do not put that test reference number in your actual visa application or EOI, DIPB does not bother to access those.
> 
> Once you submit your actual visa application or EOI, you will need to key in your test reference or exam reference no. With that, the case officer will use that number to verify your result.
> 
> So it does not matter how many of your past results were sent to DIPB, they wont be used unless you want them to.
> 
> Cheers
> Good luck to those taking the test.


Do you feel there is no possibility to access your PTE-A profile/history/result(s) using your passport number ? Of course, DIPB has it!


----------



## Janardhan.G

2BAUSSIE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have given my exam on 6 may & got my result on 14 may on 6th business/working day,i heard that , they randomly choose some candidate scores & sent to UK for strict manual double checking/verification.
> 
> My Communicative Skills is not matching with Enabling Skills,its looks very strange/doubtful.
> 
> 
> Overall Score: 59
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening-57
> Reading-61
> Speaking-58
> Writing-68
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar-69
> Oral Fluency-75
> Pronunciation-45
> Spelling-89
> Vocabulary-59
> Written Discourse-69
> 
> if Oral Fluency is 75 then how speaking scores is very low i.e 58 ,it means fluency is not effecting speaking score very much.
> 
> Seniors/experts, i would appreciate if you have a look and give some comments/suggestions.
> 
> 
> cheers....


i dont think what ever you heard is true. Many are facing results issue including my cousin. Check PTE academic facebook page. One guy got his scores today and he gave exam on 5th may. Many haven't got result(who gave exam on 1st and 2nd may).


----------



## ikrammd

wolfskin said:


> Guys I did it this time.
> L 80
> R 72
> S 67
> W 82
> 
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 65
> Vocab 72
> Discourse 78
> 
> Thanks all for keeping the spirit up.


Awesome...! Never Give up.!


----------



## netw

Can suggest any one where to buy "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack"

thank you.


----------



## andrew64

*reading timing*

Hi guys it is mentioned in testbuilder book for reading normally it is given 30 - 42 mins , do you know in real exam how many minutes time period is given , actually even a 10 mins range is big


----------



## ibra88

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys it is mentioned in testbuilder book for reading normally it is given 30 - 42 mins , do you know in real exam how many minutes time period is given , actually even a 10 mins range is big


depends on the numbers of questions in this part


----------



## batra786

*do we have to avoid the idioms and famous quotes in writing?*

Hi

do we have to avoid the idioms and famous quotes in writing?
"
Avoid proverbs and idioms.
Avoid any famous quotes.
"

I am not sure, as in my previous exam I used couple of them and I got 74.
But not quite sure about it.

Please help.

Thanks






deeps.vaishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> I see many people asking for the materials
> to prepare... Here are some, which were very very useful for me...
> 
> Mc millan is a treasure for PTE. I remember, I downloaded it from torrents. Hope would be still available. It has four practice tests, though not timed, would match or I would prefer to say that it will prepare us for the worst...
> 
> For improving your listening skill, BBC Radio 4 has many podcasts, which might be very helpful. Anyone with an android app can easily get it free from the play store...
> 
> Generally, for speaking, speak under timed condition and never forget to record it yourself and try to replay it for yourself and try to benchmark yourself. Many people say that they weren't able to score good in speaking. The main cause for this could be, they should be either rushing, swallowing words or be very slow to respond with too many pauses lacking the natural flow. I figured it out with the small test from my personal computer. I tried to use the voice recognition tool of Google to recognize the voice of some native English speaker, the tool was able to recognize only very few words. Same was the case when one of my friend used a tool from Microsoft. If the tools from these two major gaints were not able to accurately recognize a spoken sentence, I'm sure the voice recognition tool of PTE would also have just the same or even lower capability. As a result, the speaking score heavily relies on fluency and the pace and very minimally on the content. So continuously speaking something relevant to the topic at a constant pace should yield you Good score... Hope I'm clear here..
> 
> For writing, here is the secret..
> Your writing should be coherent and cohesive with minimal spelling and grammar mistakes.. So how to achieve cohesion? Use words like moreover, furthermore, also, first and foremost, first of all, finally, on the other hand, not only but also, firstly, secondly , for example, to illustrate, etc.
> Also make sure you have an intro part, two to three body and a conclusion...
> Each body paragraph should have a topic sentence at the start in simple tense. This will give more info about the following ideas in the paragraph...
> Avoid proverbs and idioms.
> Avoid any famous quotes.
> 
> Concluding para can start with phrases like, To conclude, To summarize, Summing up, In conclusion, All in all, etc..
> 
> For improving the reading ability, try to go through my previous post in page 151...
> 
> Also, if you can afford, it is wise to busy two practice tests from Pearson.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mohan Babu

*Vocabulary List.*

Hi All, 

Can someone help me with vocabulary list for PTE A. I lost scores last time in vocabulary and hence my speaking went down. Is there any standard list of vocabulary prescribed for PTE A. 

Thanks


----------



## greygoose

So so happy with my score (did the test just yesterday)! 

Communicative Skills	

Listening :90
Reading :90
Speaking :90
Writing: 90

Enabling Skills	

Grammar: 88
Oral Fluency :90
Pronunciation :90
Spelling :90
Vocabulary :90
Written Discourse :90

Guys, PTE-A is definitely the way to go.


----------



## mgmg

greygoose said:


> So so happy with my score (did the test just yesterday)!
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening :90
> Reading :90
> Speaking :90
> Writing: 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar: 88
> Oral Fluency :90
> Pronunciation :90
> Spelling :90
> Vocabulary :90
> Written Discourse :90
> 
> Guys, PTE-A is definitely the way to go.


You must have a good command of English. Your score is incredible. Any guideline how you prepare?


----------



## greygoose

mgmg said:


> You must have a good command of English. Your score is incredible. Any guideline how you prepare?


Thanks mgmg. I prepared for about two weeks and actually used the McMillan guide only and did all four tests/questions in that book. To be honest, I didn't spend too much time on the reading questions since that was the area I felt most comfortable with. Similarly, I didn't spend too much time on listening either except for the summarize spoken questions. As for writing, its already been mentioned here before but IELTS-Ryan is a good place for tips on writing. (IMO for anyone who has already done the IELTS before, the IELTS writing is actually similar to the PTE-A essay writing task.) In my own case, I'm pretty comfortable with speaking English in general so the read aloud and repeat sentence questions felt the easiest under the speaking section. For these questions, just speak normally and don't try to rush it. As I had mentioned in my earlier post a couple of pages back, the biggest difficulty for me (this was during my preparation and after I came out of the test room) was the re-tell lecture questions. My advise is try to get good notes for those questions since the notes are crucial. Overall, I'd say that concentration is very important throughout the test and just try be natural. I hope that helps.


----------



## oknee

Hi,

I wrote my exam yesterday and received my scores today. Below are my scores. I will appreciate inputs from the house on how to improve. I practised only with the mcmillian text book.
Communicative skills

Listening 68
Reading 74
Speaking 60
Writing 77

Enabling skills

Grammer 78
Oral fluency 78
Pronounciation 60
Spelling 65
Vocabulary 47
Written discourse 44


----------



## tirik.ijrad

oknee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote my exam yesterday and received my scores today. Below are my scores. I will appreciate inputs from the house on how to improve. I practised only with the mcmillian text book.
> Communicative skills
> 
> Listening 68
> Reading 74
> Speaking 60
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammer 78
> Oral fluency 78
> Pronounciation 60
> Spelling 65
> Vocabulary 47
> Written discourse 44


Dear oknee,
Have you appeared IELTS prior to PTE A?
If yes, share scores and date of exam.
For tips, this forum is full of tips. Most tips are within page 80-110. Kindly refer them.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Guys, 
how to deal with summarize spoken text questions and re-tell lecture ??.........I'm totally zero in these........ Hellllllllllllpppppppppppppppp ..


----------



## oknee

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear oknee,
> Have you appeared IELTS prior to PTE A?
> If yes, share scores and date of exam.
> For tips, this forum is full of tips. Most tips are within page 80-110. Kindly refer them.


I took ielts last year and my result was L 7, R 8.5, S and W 6.5


----------



## malik.umair56

HI.
Need advise guys.
today i got the result and marks are below.
L/R/S/W: 71/71/90/63
GRAMMAR 79
ORAL FLUENCY 85
PRONUNCIATION 78
SPELLING 65
VOCUBULARY 75

WRITTTEN DISCOURSE 90

I DOMT UNDERSTAND WHY I GOT 63 IN WRITNG.
IF YOU GETS AN AVG FOR ENABLING SKILLS IT WONT MAKE 63.

ANY SUGGESTION?

AND ONE MORE THING, IN MY TEST I ONLY GOT 1 ESSAY AND ONLY 2 SUMMARY. IT SHOULD BE EITHER 2 SUNMMARY OR 2 ESSAYS OR 3 SUMMARY AND 1 ESSAYS.


----------



## help.for.pr

Hey fellas,

Traveling 250kms to appear for PTE-A today.

Regards


----------



## Kusams

Hi Friends,

Could you please provide tips to crack Summarize spoken text and summarize written test.

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## Janardhan.G

can some one give some tips on improving written discourse.

(moderated. No text speak please)


----------



## batra786

help.for.pr said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Traveling 250kms to appear for PTE-A today.
> 
> Regards


Hi
Where are you going to appear for paper? I guess Chandigarh?


----------



## Mohan Babu

mmauk11 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> There were so many of you who messaged me for essay questions and tips. Since I thought it would be easier, I just posted them in my personal blog. Please go to below blog and you can copy from there.
> 
> If you know any freinds or yourself get any new essays questions, leave in my blog comment sections so that others can see it.
> 
> 
> For PTE essays questions;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> For useful sentneces, vocabulary and format,
> The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
> 
> For speaking, from my personal experinece;
> The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Speaking Tips (My personal Tips)
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you so much. Really helps a lot.


----------



## hector11

should we score 65 in all modules to get 10 points?

i am having some difficulty with speaking section.


----------



## piyush1132003

hector11 said:


> should we score 65 in all modules to get 10 points?
> 
> i am having some difficulty with speaking section.


Yes...65 in all to claim 10 points.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Raccoon21

I got 90 in all sections but failed speaking. Can someone please tell me why I failed speaking? 

I got a 9 for speaking in IELTS!!!


----------



## andrew64

Raccoon21 said:


> I got 90 in all sections but failed speaking. Can someone please tell me why I failed speaking?
> 
> I got a 9 for speaking in IELTS!!!


Bro do you have strong singlish action ?


----------



## Raccoon21

andrew64 said:


> Bro do you have strong singlish action ?


Clearly not. I have a canadian accent. I just don't understand why I failed speaking. I failed speaking in both practice test A and B too.

Do you need to speak very slowly? I spoke in medium speed.

For describe picture - I continued speaking until the timer ran out.

Same goes for Re-tell lecture. 

I mainly failed oral fluency. My fluency was only 40. Pronunciation was 61.

I am soon confused. Somebody please help me


----------



## andrew64

Raccoon21 said:


> Clearly not. I have a canadian accent. I just don't understand why I failed speaking. I failed speaking in both practice test A and B too.
> 
> Do you need to speak very slowly? I spoke in medium speed.
> 
> For describe picture - I continued speaking until the timer ran out.
> 
> Same goes for Re-tell lecture.
> 
> I mainly failed oral fluency. My fluency was only 40. Pronunciation was 61.
> 
> I am soon confused. Somebody please help me


what is the pratice A, B and real exam speaking scores . 

In my practice A , i tried to speak until the timer ends , so definitely sometimes it will cut before finishing . But it practice B , i gracefully finish in 35 secs , even though i didn't cover all the points . Surprisingly my marks increased from 46 to 72 . I am not sure whether it is the reason . 

In the read loud section did they give lot of difficult words .


----------



## Raccoon21

andrew64 said:


> what is the pratice A, B and real exam speaking scores .
> 
> In my practice A , i tried to speak until the timer ends , so definitely sometimes it will cut before finishing . But it practice B , i gracefully finish in 35 secs , even though i didn't cover all the points . Surprisingly my marks increased from 46 to 72 . I am not sure whether it is the reason .
> 
> In the read loud section did they give lot of difficult words .



I see. That could perhaps be a problem. I spoke for 40 seconds in both practice tests as well as the actual exam. There were no difficult words in my exam. 

Are we also meant to pause for for reading paragraphs? I looked at sample responses and no one seems to have a long pause at commas and full stop.

Do they look at content at all?

Here are my scores from practice test A:

Oral Fluency 34
Pronunciation 50


Practice test B:

Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 59


I am so devastated at my speaking scores. I paid so much for the materials etc and yet, I still failed speaking. :'(


----------



## hector11

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes...65 in all to claim 10 points.


Thanks. I gave test today. praying god for good score. I will definitely get 65+ in all except speaking. Speaking session was so horrible to imagine.


----------



## andrew64

hector11 said:


> Thanks. I gave test today. praying god for good score. I will definitely get 65+ in all except speaking. Speaking session was so horrible to imagine.



Which section in the speaking was difficult today ?


----------



## hector11

andrew64 said:


> Which section in the speaking was difficult today ?


There were couple of re-tell lecture questions required serious concentration. I lost the cues because I got distracted when fellow test takers were shouting in their microphones.


----------



## help.for.pr

Yes, Guessed right.
PTE centers in Amritsar and jallandhar got banned by pearson for
Foul practices.

So had to drive all the way to chandigarh.

Got 1 essay, was difficult.
Images are f***** hard.

Just finished and stopped at McD for tummy refill.



batra786 said:


> help.for.pr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> Traveling 250kms to appear for PTE-A today.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Where are you going to appear for paper? I guess Chandigarh?
Click to expand...


----------



## Janardhan.G

help.for.pr said:


> Yes, Guessed right.
> PTE centers in Amritsar and jallandhar got banned by pearson for
> Foul practices.
> 
> So had to drive all the way to chandigarh.
> 
> Got 1 essay, was difficult.
> Images are f***** hard.
> 
> Just finished and stopped at McD for tummy refill.


what is your essay?


----------



## Srilatha

I have taken practice test A.Quite disappointed with the scores. I got the below score.

L- 57
R- 54
S- 66
W- 67

I feel that if I have little bit of practice in listening then I can score in that.

But struggling with reading.Unable to complete in time.

Any tips to score in reading.


----------



## Mohan Babu

Hi Srilatha, 

Will be getting results for practice test instantly. Regarding your score, i think you will get much better in real exam. I have seen people taking similar scrores in practice. 

Also please advise which version you have gone through. Version 1 or Version 2. Which one will be better. 

Thanks



Srilatha said:


> I have taken practice test A.Quite disappointed with the scores. I got the below score.
> 
> L- 57
> R- 54
> S- 66
> W- 67
> 
> I feel that if I have little bit of practice in listening then I can score in that.
> 
> But struggling with reading.Unable to complete in time.
> 
> Any tips to score in reading.


----------



## andrew64

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi Srilatha,
> 
> Will be getting results for practice test instantly. Regarding your score, i think you will get much better in real exam. I have seen people taking similar scrores in practice.
> 
> Also please advise which version you have gone through. Version 1 or Version 2. Which one will be better.
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion Practice test A is harder than B


----------



## Mohan Babu

Thanks Andrew. Can we get the result immediatley? 


andrew64 said:


> In my opinion Practice test A is harder than B


----------



## unlimitedme

Raccoon21 said:


> I got 90 in all sections but failed speaking. Can someone please tell me why I failed speaking?
> 
> I got a 9 for speaking in IELTS!!!


I heard one of the earlier test takers here mentioned to stop before the 40 seconds end. It could be they marked you for an incomplete answer? when are you going to sit for the real test?


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

Do you know if PTE-A is accepted in admission for Australian Universities as an alternative for IELTS AND TOEFL ?


----------



## unlimitedme

Pearson website says they are accepted for universities as well. 

http://pearsonpte.com/english-test-in-australia/


----------



## Srilatha

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if PTE-A is accepted in admission for Australian Universities as an alternative for IELTS AND TOEFL ?


Yes PTE-A is acceptable by Australian universities


----------



## Srilatha

Can any one help me in reading fill in the blanks in PTE ?How should I practice them?

Its taking lot of time for me and couldn't complete the that in the given time.


----------



## unlimitedme

Srilatha said:


> Can any one help me in reading fill in the blanks in PTE ?How should I practice them?
> 
> Its taking lot of time for me and couldn't complete the that in the given time.


Srilatha, want try this? 
http://www.grammarbank.com/fill-in-the-blank-vocabulary.html


----------



## Srilatha

unlimitedme said:


> Srilatha, want try this?
> http://www.grammarbank.com/fill-in-the-blank-vocabulary.html


Thank you will try that.


----------



## Commeilfaut

Guys, has anyone used any speech recognition software to assess pronunciation? I am wondering if it may be beneficial. If SRS understands me, PTE computer rater should too. It is, of course only for pronunciation of words, fluency is another issue...


----------



## tarekshabib

Commeilfaut said:


> Guys, has anyone used any speech recognition software to assess pronunciation? I am wondering if it may be beneficial. If SRS understands me, PTE computer rater should too. It is, of course only for pronunciation of words, fluency is another issue...


Any voice recognition software depends on your pronunciation for a certain words (which are presented to you in this software's tutorial once you start it up) the purpose of this tutorial not only educational and informative for the user on how to use it, but it makes the software builds a database that can be used to recognize your pronunciation later (by comparing your pronunciation for a known words that have been presented to you earlier in the tutorial). So, please do not use it to practice your pronunciation unless it is designed to be a mock software for learners or at least does not have a tutorial in a such manner mentioned earlier.


----------



## Commeilfaut

tarekshabib said:


> So, please do not use it to practice your pronunciation unless it is designed to be a mock software for learners or at least does not have a tutorial in a such manner mentioned earlier.


Thanks tarekshabib for your input. I used Speech Recognition in the Browser built in in Chrome, there is no tutorial, it is just for dictation purposes. I think if it recognizes word if pronounced in a standard native like manner.


----------



## Gauraw

Hi guys,

I am planning to write PTE-A next month. There are two test centers in pune- GATS and Edewis. 

Any idea, which one has better infrastructure? 

I have heard that people hv suffered due to poor infra at test centers, such as lack of sound proof cabins or 10 people speaking at same time leading to distraction during the exam.


----------



## help.for.pr

Hey guys,

Just got my results of PTE-A within 24 hours and its a Sunday. Been waiting from morning. Needed 65 each.

And when i opened it, i got scare of my life.

L-86
R-80
S-65 (scary part)
W-90

Now i have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW.

I think I should go for 189.

And do i have to send my result to DIBP? And how?


----------



## help.for.pr

Thanks, My occupation ceiling is yet to reach, 500 short. And i just switched my EOI from 190 to 189 with 65 Points.



sdeepak said:


> Congrats for nailing the exam in first attempt..
> I hope you could apply for 189 provided the occupation ceiling is not yet closed or reached. If it is reached, then u need to wait till July, however there is small change in the VISA FEES for 189 applicants since 01/07/2015. The new visa fees for primary applicant is 3600 AUD. If you want to avoid the VISA fees, then u can apply for 190 now.


----------



## batra786

help.for.pr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my results of PTE-A within 24 hours and its a Sunday. Been waiting from morning. Needed 65 each.
> 
> And when i opened it, i got scare of my life.
> 
> L-86
> R-80
> S-65 (scary part)
> W-90
> 
> Now i have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW.
> 
> I think I should go for 189.
> 
> And do i have to send my result to DIBP? And how?


Hey
Congrats for PTE!!
I wish I can also match the score.
I have given paper today.
My fingers are cross!!
I really want to get 65 each!!!

Thanks


----------



## help.for.pr

Thnx bro

You will score good.
Best of luck!!



batra786 said:


> help.for.pr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my results of PTE-A within 24 hours and its a Sunday. Been waiting from morning. Needed 65 each.
> 
> And when i opened it, i got scare of my life.
> 
> L-86
> R-80
> S-65 (scary part)
> W-90
> 
> Now i have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW.
> 
> I think I should go for 189.
> 
> And do i have to send my result to DIBP? And how?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> Congrats for PTE!!
> I wish I can also match the score.
> I have given paper today.
> My fingers are cross!!
> I really want to get 65 each!!!
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello Guys,

I am really having hard time in reading, especially with re-order para and multi-choice and single choice questions.

Also I am making mistakes in at least 1 fill in the blank in each question.

Please guide me how to improve the score.

Also does anyone know how is marking done in PTE


----------



## ArchV

Guys, I was wondering, in terms of statistics, how frequent you guys get 2 essays or just 1 essay on reading section?

I'm asking this because I'm afraid if I get 2 essays to write, I'd better have some different structures to begin the argument paragraphs. Otherwise, I believe if I kind of use the same argument structure (for example, I always use, "First of all", "Second" and "To sum up" in order to finish) in two essays I'll lose marks.

Can anyone advise on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Srilatha

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am really having hard time in reading, especially with re-order para and multi-choice and single choice questions.
> 
> Also I am making mistakes in at least 1 fill in the blank in each question.
> 
> Please guide me how to improve the score.
> 
> Also does anyone know how is marking done in PTE


Even I am facing the same problem. Please help me if you came to know the tips from others.


----------



## tarekshabib

ArchV said:


> Guys, I was wondering, in terms of statistics, how frequent you guys get 2 essays or just 1 essay on reading section?
> 
> I'm asking this because I'm afraid if I get 2 essays to write, I'd better have some different structures to begin the argument paragraphs. Otherwise, I believe if I kind of use the same argument structure (for example, I always use, "First of all", "Second" and "To sum up" in order to finish) in two essays I'll lose marks.
> 
> Can anyone advise on this?
> 
> Thanks.


I was wondering about the same thing, and eventually I reached a conclusion - this conclusion depends on my personal decision and opinion as I was not able to get a feedback from any trusted source with this regards - that I have to use synonyms for the key words (First of all = Firstly = To start with = on the one hand) (Second = In addition = on the other hand) (To sum up = Finally = To summarize that = In summary) if i get two essays in the real paper. You can refer to "IELTS Ryan" youtube videos to get more explanation on how to use alternative words . 

Again, I do not have any idea whether repeating the same keywords/structure in two different essays could lower your score or not. but this is what I will do in my exam next 26-May ... (wish me luck) and I hope that helps


----------



## Viral Patel

Guys, I m planning to give PTE A. Is there any specific classes required or we can do at our own at home. 

I mean us any strategy to learn particularly, or we can learn at our own


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Patel,
Taking classes is not recommended if you have an average command over English.
What I suggest is take some sample tests from the PTE CD and the Mc Millan books available.
Also if possible and if you want you can take the paid sample tests from Pearson Website which will help you evaluate your weak points and you can improve on those.

Try to increase your Vocabulary. Learn some new English words which are useful in describing images (graphs and pie charts) and retell lectures.
Retell lecture part needs some practice so I suggest try learning how to take fast notes for the lecture part.

For Writing part I suggest understand the main structure of an ESSAY and how to form the correct essay.
If your essay has a proper introduction and conclusion you certainly make up for the content of the Essay



Viral Patel said:


> Guys, I m planning to give PTE A. Is there any specific classes required or we can do at our own at home.
> 
> I mean us any strategy to learn particularly, or we can learn at our own


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hello again, I am wondering. After your deliver your answer in the speaking section, do you wait for 3 seconds til the status change to complete or after you give your answer, you immediately hit the NEXT button? I did wait before for the 3 seconds mark to change the status to complete, so i'm wondering if this affects my oral fluency score. 

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Shine,
In my case initially I was waiting for the status to change to complete before hitting the next button. I did like this for initial 5-6 questions. but then I realized I am wasting precious time on this and started clicking the next button immediately completing my answer. For example where you have to give only one word answers or repeat sentences I was not waiting for the status to complete and immediately after completing my answer I pressed the next button.
I managed to completed my speaking section only because I pressed the next button immediately else I would have missed on some questions.
Had just 5 seconds remaining after the last question if I remember correctly.

Hope this helps.



ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello again, I am wondering. After your deliver your answer in the speaking section, do you wait for 3 seconds til the status change to complete or after you give your answer, you immediately hit the NEXT button? I did wait before for the 3 seconds mark to change the status to complete, so i'm wondering if this affects my oral fluency score.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ichoosetoshine

sukesh123 said:


> hi Shine,
> In my case initially I was waiting for the status to change to complete before hitting the next button. I did like this for initial 5-6 questions. but then I realized I am wasting precious time on this and started clicking the next button immediately completing my answer. For example where you have to give only one word answers or repeat sentences I was not waiting for the status to complete and immediately after completing my answer I pressed the next button.
> I managed to completed my speaking section only because I pressed the next button immediately else I would have missed on some questions.
> Had just 5 seconds remaining after the last question if I remember correctly.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much! May I ask if you have how to ace a perfect score in reading? I'm having problems on the multiple choice, choose multiple answers and reorder paragraphs.. I also find it quiet difficult on retell lecture in speaking and the summarize spoken text in listening..


----------



## kshah

In 'fill in the blanks' reading section. If I write 1 out of 5 answers wrong, will it consider other 4 also wrong answer? Please help.


----------



## mandy2137

kshah said:


> In 'fill in the blanks' reading section. If I write 1 out of 5 answers wrong, will it consider other 4 also wrong answer? Please help.


No..4 will be considered right answer


----------



## adnanvb

Can I have any resource materials for PTE Academic exam. I am new in this forum


----------



## kshah

adnanvb said:


> Can I have any resource materials for PTE Academic exam. I am new in this forum


Download PTE Academic testbuilder from torrent. It has 3 tests as well guidance and explanation with keys.

Start with this and then there is one set of free resources available on PTE site itselft.

Best of luck! I have started preparing for this 2 days back only. Hope I can get regular time and can take exam by mid of June.


----------



## mandy2137

kshah said:


> Download PTE Academic testbuilder from torrent. It has 3 tests as well guidance and explanation with keys.
> 
> Start with this and then there is one set of free resources available on PTE site itselft.
> 
> Best of luck! I have started preparing for this 2 days back only. Hope I can get regular time and can take exam by mid of June.


For which code you are applying?


----------



## kshah

mandy2137 said:


> For which code you are applying?


261313 Need 60 points currently its 50. So need to get 65 each in PTE A.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Mandy,

Can you please share the link to download PTE test builder


----------



## tarekshabib

Guys,

Do you think it would be a good idea to prepare for the "describe image questions" in the speaking part by studying/watching videos explaining IELTS Academic Task 1 ( as I heard that IELTS Academic Task 1 is on how to write a task on describing a graph)

please note that, my PTE-A exam is after 7 days and I want to know whether it is worthy to spend some time on that , or there is another strategy to prepare for this kind of questions.

Thanks


----------



## abbasraza

Please confirm, do they have any test center in Pakistan for PTE academic exam? If yes then please share the details.


----------



## tarekshabib

abbasraza said:


> Please confirm, do they have any test center in Pakistan for PTE academic exam? If yes then please share the details.


As per the Pearson VUE website, ot shows than there is no any test centers in Pakistan and it shows the nearest test centers in India, Oman, Kazakhstan, UAE. You can check it from the pearsonvue.com website after creating an account.


----------



## zaratong

Hi 
I have done the scored test B in Pearson, and here is the result.
Overall Score: 58



Listening63
Reading54
Speaking63
Writing56

Grammar23
Oral Fluency66
Pronunciation66
Spelling22
Vocabulary44
Written Discourse45

Do you guys think I can get 65 in the real test?


For summarize spoken test/ retell lecture, I always don't catch the main point from the audio.
For writing essay, I cannot think enough ideas for 2 essay.
For Describe image, I have try to prepare the template for the first sentence, but in score test there are few of the image( pre chart / line chart) do not provide the heading of the graph which make me confused.


----------



## ArchV

zaratong said:


> Hi
> I have done the scored test B in Pearson, and here is the result.
> Overall Score: 58
> 
> 
> 
> Listening63
> Reading54
> Speaking63
> Writing56
> 
> Grammar23
> Oral Fluency66
> Pronunciation66
> Spelling22
> Vocabulary44
> Written Discourse45
> 
> Do you guys think I can get 65 in the real test?
> 
> 
> For summarize spoken test/ retell lecture, I always don't catch the main point from the audio.
> For writing essay, I cannot think enough ideas for 2 essay.
> For Describe image, I have try to prepare the template for the first sentence, but in score test there are few of the image( pre chart / line chart) do not provide the heading of the graph which make me confused.


Dude, honestly, if you have trouble with essays, I'd suggest you to watch Ryan's video on youtube before taking PTE. This guy make everything so easy to grasp. Take a look it's totally worth it. Better be safe than sorry later. After all, what if you've got 2 essays, you'd be in deep trouble, right? Then, your time to prepare for it is right now!


----------



## zaratong

ArchV said:


> Dude, honestly, if you have trouble with essays, I'd suggest you to watch Ryan's video on youtube before taking PTE. This guy make everything so easy to grasp. Take a look it's totally worth it. Better be safe than sorry later. After all, what if you've got 2 essays, you'd be in deep trouble, right? Then, your time to prepare for it is right now!


Thanks for your advice


----------



## kshah

Guyz,

In "Write from dictation" section, what if we cannot complete the sentence? Of course my writing speed is really good but still I cant catch up with the speed at which it is being spoken.

Please advice.


----------



## mandy2137

kshah said:


> Guyz,
> 
> In "Write from dictation" section, what if we cannot complete the sentence? Of course my writing speed is really good but still I cant catch up with the speed at which it is being spoken.
> 
> Please advice.


The words you will write, marked for score..that's why they say "as much as you can write"..Also just listen that calmly and then write.


----------



## andrew64

**

Guys got my results today 
L/R/W/S 77/72/84/83 

reading my weakness probably due to lack of time , need to improve on that . Planning to scdule another exam , but when I first site for test it is only 140 usd , now it is 250 usb anyone knows any promotional numbers .


----------



## ibra88

very disappointed and depressed 
after my 2nd attempt i got my result

Listening : 65
Reading : 62
Speaking : 65
Writing : 64

dunno what to do im really sad because my marks were very close.


----------



## mandy2137

ibra88 said:


> very disappointed and depressed
> after my 2nd attempt i got my result
> 
> Listening : 65
> Reading : 62
> Speaking : 65
> Writing : 64
> 
> dunno what to do im really sad because my marks were very close.


Yes, you were very close mate....but don't give up.


----------



## ibra88

mandy2137 said:


> Yes, you were very close mate....but don't give up.


thx bro.
my case is a lil bit complicated because after waiting for my assessment for 3 month the replied that they will give me an assessment of technologist civil engineer not a professional civil engineer.
and that is not good for me because after checking the internet i found that none of the regional area give sponsorship for that occupation so that i need these 10 point to complete my 60 points and get the 189 visa to choose where to live.

my agent is waiting for me to edit the CDR and send him back so he can send the EA and try to get an assessment as a civil engineer as my certificates.


----------



## raj_07

Need motivation to move forward!!!

Given the PTE exam twice but failed to secure 65 points in each section. Really frustrating as similar scenario also faced in IELTS :-(

PTE A1:- S/W/R/L:- 67/69/77/62

PTE A2:- S/W/R/L:- 81/73/63/71.

Don't know wt to do next :-(. 

If anyone have the similar exp, please share how to overcome


----------



## arbed

hi all, 
May I know what score is equivalent to IELTS band 8? I have scored a minimum of 7.5 for IELTS and the rest are 8 & 9. So close to getting a minimum of 8! However the remarking came back with the same result. I would like to try PTE to bump up the scores for EOI . Appreciate if someone can shed some light on this. Thanks!


----------



## raj_07

arbed said:


> hi all,
> may i know what score is equivalent to ielts band 8? I have scored a minimum of 7.5 for ielts and the rest are 8 & 9. So close to getting a minimum of 8! However the remarking came back with the same result. I would like to try pte to bump up the scores for eoi . Appreciate if someone can shed some light on this. Thanks!



pte-a 79 ~ ielts 8.

Pte-a 65~ ielts 7.


----------



## arbed

raj_07 said:


> pte-a 79 ~ ielts 8.
> 
> Pte-a 65~ ielts 7.


Thank you Raj_07! Appreciate your reply!


----------



## BNK0212

Hello Guys,

I attempted my PTE-A Exam yesterday (18th May 2015), first time ever and I got my results today (19th May). Below are the scores. I am hoping these scores would fetch me 10 points.

Scores:

Listening - 74 (I did well, don't really know where I lost the score)
Reading - 69 (Negative marking lowered my score I guess)
Speaking - 90 (Super Happy with this Score)
Writing - 76 (Spelling Mistakes killed me here)

Overall Score- 74 (Happy with my overall score in my first attempt)


I really am thankful for the information shared by all the members in this thread, which helped me to prepare for the exam.

Please feel free to ask me any questions and I would surely respond at my earliest convenience.

Cheers Guys!


----------



## adeel13

Please tell me about jumbled paragraph techniques? how to handle it in real exam and what strategies required


----------



## BNK0212

adeel13 said:


> Please tell me about jumbled paragraph techniques? how to handle it in real exam and what strategies required





adeel13 said:


> Please tell me about jumbled paragraph techniques? how to handle it in real exam and what strategies required


Adeel,

There is a video on Youtube which gives you a fair idea on how to rearrange paragraphs. It's hard to explain here, because there is no content, but the key is to relate some words (Like past tense, present tense & future tense or correlating words etc) and arrange accordingly. Watch this video to give you an idea and the rest depends on your practice.

Video Link below:

(Rearrange Sentences)





You may also watch other videos online which gives you more inputs. All the BEST!


----------



## Sameer1626

BNK0212 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I attempted my PTE-A Exam yesterday (18th May 2015), first time ever and I got my results today (19th May). Below are the scores. I am hoping these scores would fetch me 10 points.
> 
> Scores:
> 
> Listening - 74 (I did well, don't really know where I lost the score)
> Reading - 69 (Negative marking lowered my score I guess)
> Speaking - 90 (Super Happy with this Score)
> Writing - 76 (Spelling Mistakes killed me here)
> 
> Overall Score- 74 (Happy with my overall score in my first attempt)
> 
> 
> I really am thankful for the information shared by all the members in this thread, which helped me to prepare for the exam.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions and I would surely respond at my earliest convenience.
> 
> Cheers Guys!



*Congratulations buddy!!*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Srilatha

BNK0212 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I attempted my PTE-A Exam yesterday (18th May 2015), first time ever and I got my results today (19th May). Below are the scores. I am hoping these scores would fetch me 10 points.
> 
> Scores:
> 
> Listening - 74 (I did well, don't really know where I lost the score)
> Reading - 69 (Negative marking lowered my score I guess)
> Speaking - 90 (Super Happy with this Score)
> Writing - 76 (Spelling Mistakes killed me here)
> 
> Overall Score- 74 (Happy with my overall score in my first attempt)
> 
> I really am thankful for the information shared by all the members in this thread, which helped me to prepare for the exam.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions and I would surely respond at my earliest convenience.
> 
> Cheers Guys!


Congratulations. 

Can you please tell me some tips in reading?
I am unable to finish the test in the given time.


----------



## BNK0212

Srilatha said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Can you please tell me some tips in reading?
> I am unable to finish the test in the given time.


Thanks a lot Srilatha.

Can you please highlight which areas you are having trouble in reading section, so that I can advice accordingly??


----------



## ibra88

BNK0212 said:


> Thanks a lot Srilatha.
> 
> Can you please highlight which areas you are having trouble in reading section, so that I can advice accordingly??


same here mate.
my hardest is the multiple choice with multiple answers


----------



## Srilatha

BNK0212 said:


> Thanks a lot Srilatha.
> 
> Can you please highlight which areas you are having trouble in reading section, so that I can advice accordingly??


Jumbled sentences, fill in the blanks.
Not confident enough after selecting the answer.


----------



## BNK0212

ibra88 said:


> same here mate.
> my hardest is the multiple choice with multiple answers


Hello.

My only suggestion would be read the paragraph thoroughly and understand it. I know most of us would be scared if it would consume our time, but trust me, we have a looot of time. I completed the whole exam in just 2 hrs and I couldn't believe it myself.

So my 1st suggestion would be - Relax, don't be nervous, Read thoroughly and understand the paragraph. 

Another way of doing it, which many people find beneficial is -- Read the question and options first and then start reading the paragraphs. This will help you to correlate the questions to the summary text.

There is something called as "Skimming and Scanning" which many institutes teach to select Multiple choice answers. I didn't wanted to rely on that techniques because we can easily read the given summary in less than 3 mins and that good enough time. But you can still go to Youtube and just search "Skimming and Scanning", to learn more about them. Hope this helps.

Thanks!


----------



## BNK0212

Srilatha said:


> Jumbled sentences, fill in the blanks.
> Not confident enough after selecting the answer.


Hi Srilatha,

Regarding jumbled questions, I have already written my experience and also shared a Youtube link in this thread (in the same page). Please go through that and let me know if you have any questions.

And coming to the "Fill in the blanks" section, I felt this part was the easiest of all. All you have to do is just select the correct and meaningful word from the given options. For this task, I think it's better if we read the complete sentence and choose the best word that fits the blank area. You can shuffle all options and choose the best one. 

It may be confusing but you have to go with your gut feeling and choose what you feel is correct and then re-read it to make sure it is correct. 

The key is that you shouldn't get nervous. Confidence is all that matters. When you are in doubt, you tend to get nervous and this makes you confused and mess up everything. Go with your gut. Listen to what your mind says and stick to it. Just ensure you double check to be confident of your option, that's it!

Thanks!


----------



## ArchV

Guys, for those of you who attempted the exam recently, please inform us which essay title you had to write: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0

Thanks!


----------



## BNK0212

ArchV said:


> Guys, for those of you who attempted the exam recently, please inform us which essay title you had to write:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0
> 
> Thanks!


Hi There!

I got a very easy and mostly very common question. Luckily, I got only 1 Essay Question.

"Do you agree or disagree that Mass Media, Like TV, Radio and Newspaper have a huge impact on people, especially young generation? Please comment."

Thanks!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

hello again, if the status has been changed to "taken-scores reportable" but no email yet, does it mean I could receive the score report anytime soon?

thank you all


----------



## nevertouchme

ichoosetoshine said:


> hello again, if the status has been changed to "taken-scores reportable" but no email yet, does it mean I could receive the score report anytime soon?
> 
> thank you all


Was the status Delivery Successful - On Hold earlier?


----------



## andrew64

ichoosetoshine said:


> hello again, if the status has been changed to "taken-scores reportable" but no email yet, does it mean I could receive the score report anytime soon?
> 
> thank you all


you will be receiving it very soon


----------



## ichoosetoshine

nevertouchme said:


> Was the status Delivery Successful - On Hold earlier?


Yes, it was.. Thank you for replying


----------



## ichoosetoshine

andrew64 said:


> you will be receiving it very soon


Thanks. That is the status since last night.


----------



## nevertouchme

ichoosetoshine said:


> Yes, it was.. Thank you for replying


I see. I think it would be published by 10:00a IST and I see you are from Phi. May be expect it around ~1:30p your time.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

nevertouchme said:


> I see. I think it would be published by 10:00a IST and I see you are from Phi. May be expect it around ~1:30p your time.


I believe you!!  Thank you so much


----------



## nevertouchme

ichoosetoshine said:


> I believe you!!  Thank you so much


Well, I don't want to be a spoilsport, but lets hope we get it by 10:00a mine and ~1:30p yours. Do update this thread before you settle in cloud 9 after your achievement. Good Luck!


----------



## ibra88

BNK0212 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My only suggestion would be read the paragraph thoroughly and understand it. I know most of us would be scared if it would consume our time, but trust me, we have a looot of time. I completed the whole exam in just 2 hrs and I couldn't believe it myself.
> 
> So my 1st suggestion would be - Relax, don't be nervous, Read thoroughly and understand the paragraph.
> 
> Another way of doing it, which many people find beneficial is -- Read the question and options first and then start reading the paragraphs. This will help you to correlate the questions to the summary text.
> 
> There is something called as "Skimming and Scanning" which many institutes teach to select Multiple choice answers. I didn't wanted to rely on that techniques because we can easily read the given summary in less than 3 mins and that good enough time. But you can still go to Youtube and just search "Skimming and Scanning", to learn more about them. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks!


thanks man really appreciate that =]


----------



## mam123

*Actions speak louder than words!*



mam123 said:


> If it's 6th day, I am gonna claim the full refund along with the result score report :-/
> Will not leave them just like that...


Hi

I did what I said, particularly the one that was next to impossible.

Read my previous posts.

Thanks


----------



## kshah

Hey Guyz

How does negative marking work in PTE? 

Also how is the condition of keyboards at test centers? Of course my typing speed is around ~50/m but if the keyboard is not in good condition, that can cost a lot!

Please advice.


----------



## nevertouchme

mam123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did what I said, particularly the one that was next to impossible.
> 
> Read my previous posts.
> 
> Thanks


You mean you got the refund? Did you get the scores yet?


----------



## tarekshabib

kshah said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> How does negative marking work in PTE?
> 
> Also how is the condition of keyboards at test centers? Of course my typing speed is around ~50/m but if the keyboard is not in good condition, that can cost a lot!
> 
> Please advice.


The negative marking is only for the MCQ - Multiple answers to guarantee that the test taker will not mark all the options. So, any wrong choice will be calculated as (-ve 1) . But the minimum score is zero for each question (example: 2 right answers = 2 points, 1 wrong and 1 right = (-1 + 1) 0 , 2 wrong answers = zero , if you marked all the choices which is commonly 5 while only two answers are right= ( -1 + -1 + -1 +1 +1 = Also zero))

hope that helps


----------



## kshah

tarekshabib said:


> The negative marking is only for the MCQ - Multiple answers to guarantee that the test taker will not mark all the options. So, any wrong choice will be calculated as (-ve 1) . But the minimum score is zero for each question (example: 2 right answers = 2 points, 1 wrong and 1 right = (-1 + 1) 0 , 2 wrong answers = zero , if you marked all the choices which is commonly 5 while only two answers are right= ( -1 + -1 + -1 +1 +1 = Also zero))
> 
> hope that helps


Super explanation. Really appreciate this. 

Also can you please guide on keyboard thing? This might affect the typing speed.


----------



## tarekshabib

kshah said:


> Super explanation. Really appreciate this.
> 
> Also can you please guide on keyboard thing? This might affect the typing speed.


unfortunately, I have no idea :confused2: and I am wondering about the same thing as I did not appear for the exam yet. my exam is on next Tuesday .. (wish me luck)


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I got my scores again. Speaking score is too low! 1st take it was 45. After a week I took it it was 47 now. Got it today. What the hell is wrong!  This was even my strongest point in ielts and in the practice exam. I don't know what I did wrong


----------



## Mohan Babu

*Scored Test A.*

Hi All, 

I took scored test A yesterday 19 May(submitted at 11:00 PM Indian time) but haven't got the results yet. 14 hrs past but still no result. Do I need to wait further. 

I had initial problem with microphone, I thought it would make use of inbuilt microphone but it didn't. So my speaking went really bad. I practiced the sample test from the site using inbuilt microphone so not sure why it didn't detect for scored test A. So have a external microphone for scored tests. 

In real exam I am stuck with Pen that is being used to take notes. They normally provide some marker and I had bad exp in earlier attempt. It gets dried up and doesn't write properly. Any tips how to make it work through out the test. 

I have exam tomorrow 21st May. Hoping for the best.  Please shower your blessing and wishes guys..


----------



## happieaussie2016

All the best for tomorrow. 
Keep the pen closed by putting the cap. Due to the Aircon it wil dry up quickly and takes some time to start again.
as soon as u finish writing close the cap.

I faced similar issue and really panicked when it was not writing during retell lecture thing.



Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took scored test A yesterday 19 May(submitted at 11:00 PM Indian time) but haven't got the results yet. 14 hrs past but still no result. Do I need to wait further.
> 
> I had initial problem with microphone, I thought it would make use of inbuilt microphone but it didn't. So my speaking went really bad. I practiced the sample test from the site using inbuilt microphone so not sure why it didn't detect for scored test A. So have a external microphone for scored tests.
> 
> In real exam I am stuck with Pen that is being used to take notes. They normally provide some marker and I had bad exp in earlier attempt. It gets dried up and doesn't write properly. Any tips how to make it work through out the test.
> 
> I have exam tomorrow 21st May. Hoping for the best.  Please shower your blessing and wishes guys..


----------



## raj_07

Dear Frnds,

Need help for reading materials. I have the macmillan and PTE official test plus materials. Is there any others material to practise the PTE reading. I already gave the exam twice and seat again at 27th May to achieve 65 in all the modules.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I need help to improve my speaking skills. I don't really what is wrong with my spoken responses. Whether I am speaking too slow or too fast? I remember last time I made sure to speak slowly and clearly in all speaking questions. This is just soooo frustrating.


----------



## tarekshabib

Guys, for the "Highlight incorrect answer" in the listening part. should I highlight the word if (and only if) it is not the exact written word .. or should I highlight it if it does not give the same meaning. in other words should I highlight the word if it is a synonyms to what I hear in the recording or no?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Highlight incorrect word. This means if what you hear does not match what is written mark it.
who has the time to think of synonyms. 

just listen and keep track of what you are reading.



tarekshabib said:


> Guys, for the "Highlight incorrect answer" in the listening part. should I highlight the word if (and only if) it is not the exact written word .. or should I highlight it if it does not give the same meaning. in other words should I highlight the word if it is a synonyms to what I hear in the recording or no?


----------



## tarekshabib

sukesh123 said:


> Highlight incorrect word. This means if what you hear does not match what is written mark it.
> who has the time to think of synonyms.
> 
> just listen and keep track of what you are reading.


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Mohan Babu

sukesh123 said:


> All the best for tomorrow.
> Keep the pen closed by putting the cap. Due to the Aircon it wil dry up quickly and takes some time to start again.
> as soon as u finish writing close the cap.
> 
> I faced similar issue and really panicked when it was not writing during retell lecture thing.


Yes Sukesh, I too faced the same prob. As you said, only option is to close it while not in use. Also you can request for more than 1 pen as a spare. They should have provided normal paper and pen. It is very difficult to write in plastic sheet. 
Anyways we have no option, have to live with it. 

I too got stuck in retell lecture.


----------



## ishugarg

Guys,

I am get 48- 55 mark in Macmilan tests, so what are the change to get 50 in each in main Exam PTEA


----------



## Commeilfaut

ichoosetoshine said:


> I need help to improve my speaking skills. I don't really what is wrong with my spoken responses. Whether I am speaking too slow or too fast? I remember last time I made sure to speak slowly and clearly in all speaking questions. This is just soooo frustrating.


What are the enabling skills? Is pronunciation is low or fluency?


----------



## Bornwinner

sdeepak said:


> Congrats mate..Which city you took the exam..


Pune


----------



## Mohan Babu

sukesh123 said:


> All the best for tomorrow.
> Keep the pen closed by putting the cap. Due to the Aircon it wil dry up quickly and takes some time to start again.
> as soon as u finish writing close the cap.
> 
> I faced similar issue and really panicked when it was not writing during retell lecture thing.


Yes Sukesh, I too faced the same prob. As you said, only option is to close it while not in use. Also you can request for more than 1 pen as a spare. They should have provided normal paper and pen. It is very difficult to write in plastic sheet. 
Anyways we have no option, have to live with it. 

I too got stuck in retell lecture.


----------



## M-E

Hi Guys;
Here is my Practice Test(A) results:

Listening63
Reading59
Speaking64
Writing59

My test is next week!!
How close do you think I am to get 65+?
I desperately need it. I haven't tried IELTS for a long time. But with such scores in Practice Test A , I guess I need to go back to the IELTS drama again 
Can you PLEASE advise me in this regard?


----------



## RahX

I took the exam today in Brisbane, Aus and I got the results today already. it was a quick turnaround.
Thanks for all the advice from this tread. It was my first time trying for an English exam and i got 90 in all categories. 

Just a question, looking at the report, in communicative skills, i got 90 in everything. However, in Enabling Skills section, i had a 70 in oral fluency. Does it still mean i have the 79+/90 requirement for PR for visa 189?

Thanks


----------



## ArchV

@rahx, yes it does. You just got 20 points. Gtz. What essay title did you have to write?


----------



## star_p21

*Need material*



knockthedorr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have some material to understand the test format and useful for practice offline.
> 
> 
> Please PM , if required.
> 
> 
> lane:


Hi,

It would be great if you could provide some study material, 

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## adeel13

Guys i just received the scored test result 

L 53
R 49
W 54
S 50

Overall 52 

What are my chances to get 65 each in actual exam in week time???

Any suggestions and advices are highly needed.


----------



## BNK0212

Commeilfaut said:


> What are the enabling skills? Is pronunciation is low or fluency?


Hello.

Enabling skills are nothing but the way you enable your sentences in English. For example, how you use words like (First of all / However / In my point of view / Certainly / Therefore etc.). I have written a small passage or you can say an essay, highlighting the use of enabling words. You can refer to the same. Thanks!


*For Example:*

*If your Essay question is: “Which one of the following, according to you, is the greatest invention of 20th century. Advanced Medicine, Computer Technology or Space Research.*


*First of all,* Computers have multi-tasking features that can minimize the work you have to do. *For example*, Computers avoid you having to calculate any result on doing math, the only thing you must do is to type the information needed and your work is done. 

*Secondly,* computers can display and let you manipulate stored information. *In other words*, you don’t need to use paper in order to store any information on shelves. You don’t even have to rewrite a whole paper because you did a mistake or you have to add more information to the written form. You can have as many files as you can in your computer and organize them the way you like it without having to use any extra material or space.

*Finally,* Computers are used in almost all fields for any purpose such as entertainment, education, and any type of job. For example, you can use computers to play video games, watch movies, listen to music or chat on the internet for entertainment. In education or any job you can use them for video conferences, PowerPoint presentations or just using their basic features discussed in the first point.

*Therefore*, Computers are the greatest invention of all time because they reduce your time consumption on your activities, you can save your information and edit it anytime, and they let you do almost everything you need. *Hence,* we can say that computers have evolved to be one of the most powerful scientific invention in the 20th century.

The words which are highlighted and underlined are counted in your enabling skills. The only thing you need to ensure is that the whole sentence is framed in proper grammatical format, with proper usage of commas, exclamations, full stops etc.

(PS: The essay text has been copied and edited from an online blog, just for your understanding).

Thanks!


----------



## wolfskin

ibra88 said:


> very disappointed and depressed
> after my 2nd attempt i got my result
> 
> Listening : 65
> Reading : 62
> Speaking : 65
> Writing : 64
> 
> dunno what to do im really sad because my marks were very close.


Dont give up buddy. I was on the same situation. Cleared on 5th attempt. I would suggest read read read .... academic journals . Topic like history, social science, science.
Improve Vocabulary refer Dictionary and thesaurus. Read for purpose. Read to understand the main idea. You can do it. Good Luck. And most important dont think about failures.


----------



## malik.umair56

wolfskin said:


> Dont give up buddy. I was on the same situation. Cleared on 5th attempt. I would suggest read read read .... academic journals . Topic like history, social science, science.
> Improve Vocabulary refer Dictionary and thesaurus. Read for purpose. Read to understand the main idea. You can do it. Good Luck. And most important dont think about failures.


Wish me luck mate next test will be my 5th attempt.
every time i was short of either 1 or 2 marks in writng.


----------



## wolfskin

malik.umair56 said:


> Wish me luck mate next test will be my 5th attempt.
> every time i was short of either 1 or 2 marks in writng.


Make sure you study at a stretch for 3 hours during your preparation days. That helps to keep you focused during real exam. Relax, refresh yourself and start preparation from tomorrow, as if this would be your 1st attempt.

Refer this for writing. Go through each pages carefully
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-KHaNK_bor6VjE1ejRxOGhvQVk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## malik.umair56

wolfskin said:


> Make sure you study at a stretch for 3 hours during your preparation days. That helps to keep you focused during real exam. Relax, refresh yourself and start preparation from tomorrow, as if this would be your 1st attempt.
> 
> Refer this for writing. Go through each pages carefully
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-KHaNK_bor6VjE1ejRxOGhvQVk/view?usp=sharing


Thanks for the material


----------



## M-E

M-E said:


> Hi Guys;
> Here is my Practice Test(A) results:
> 
> Listening63
> Reading59
> Speaking64
> Writing59
> 
> My test is next week!!
> How close do you think I am to get 65+?
> I desperately need it. I haven't tried IELTS for a long time. But with such scores in Practice Test A , I guess I need to go back to the IELTS drama again
> Can you PLEASE advise me in this regard?


Hi guys any suggestion? 
Have you had any similar experience? 
How close the results of real test and Practice Tests are??


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Rahx,

I need the study material for PTE, my exam is on Monday.

I need to more than 80 in all to get the required points

I am unable to send you private message, not sure why.

Please message me and I will reply back.

It's quite urgent please message me asap.


----------



## louis2013

can anyone please share PTE material and how to register for the exam.


----------



## tarekshabib

louis2013 said:


> can anyone please share PTE material and how to register for the exam.


Just found this link and still downloading it ... 

Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio - Download - 4shared

Try it and I hope it helps


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I need help so bad.

I took IELTS twice and my scores were:
1st take (Nov 2013) - L-8; R-6.5; W-7.5; S-7.5
2nd take (Mar 2014) - L-8; R-8.5; W-6.5; S-7.5

Online Scored PTE Exam:
Set A (April 30, 2015): L-77, R-65, S-80, W-74
Set B (May 5, 2015): L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81

Then my ACTUAL PTE exams are as follows:
1st take (May 9, 2015): L-85; R-70; S-45; W-90
2nd take (May 19, 2015): L-90; R-70; S-47; W-90

I took 2nd PTE immediately after my 1st try as I thought it 1st failing mark is only due to the fact that I covered the mouthpiece to make my voice appear louder, but DUH I was wrong. 

I don't know what the h*ll I did not to achieve my desired score in speaking. I only need 65, more than 79 would just be a bonus. I'm so frustrated, down and hopeless. 

Please help me. 

-----------
By the way, my enabling skills are:

Online score test SET A- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:83; Pronunciation:64; Spelling:81; Vocabulary:72; Written Discourse:90
Online score test SET B- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:89; Pronunciation:85; Spelling:84; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90
1st PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:39; Pronunciation:25; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:77; Written Discourse:90
2nd PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:51; Pronunciation:35; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90


----------



## ArchV

ichoosetoshine said:


> I need help so bad.
> 
> I took IELTS twice and my scores were:
> 1st take (Nov 2013) - L-8; R-6.5; W-7.5; S-7.5
> 2nd take (Mar 2014) - L-8; R-8.5; W-6.5; S-7.5
> 
> Online Scored PTE Exam:
> Set A (April 30, 2015): L-77, R-65, S-80, W-74
> Set B (May 5, 2015): L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81
> 
> Then my ACTUAL PTE exams are as follows:
> 1st take (May 9, 2015): L-85; R-70; S-45; W-90
> 2nd take (May 19, 2015): L-90; R-70; S-47; W-90
> 
> I took 2nd PTE immediately after my 1st try as I thought it 1st failing mark is only due to the fact that I covered the mouthpiece to make my voice appear louder, but DUH I was wrong.
> 
> I don't know what the h*ll I did not to achieve my desired score in speaking. I only need 65, more than 79 would just be a bonus. I'm so frustrated, down and hopeless.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> -----------
> By the way, my enabling skills are:
> 
> Online score test SET A- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:83; Pronunciation:64; Spelling:81; Vocabulary:72; Written Discourse:90
> Online score test SET B- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:89; Pronunciation:85; Spelling:84; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90
> 1st PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:39; Pronunciation:25; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:77; Written Discourse:90
> 2nd PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:51; Pronunciation:35; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90


Oh boy, that sounds terrible! This second time you took the exam, did you cover partially the mic again to make your voice louder? 

The only problematic thing that I can see is that your voice isn't loud enough. Maybe the quality of the mic when you attempted the exams at home was better. Don't give up man, if I was you I'd try to force my voice louder during speaking section.

Cheers dude, never give up!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

ArchV said:


> Oh boy, that sounds terrible! This second time you took the exam, did you cover partially the mic again to make your voice louder?
> 
> The only problematic thing that I can see is that your voice isn't loud enough. Maybe the quality of the mic when you attempted the exams at home was better. Don't give up man, if I was you I'd try to force my voice louder during speaking section.
> 
> Cheers dude, never give up!


Thank you so much and I am a girl.. 

No, I didn't cover the mic anymore on my 2nd take as I thought that was the reason why I failed my first speaking attempt. 

I would expect their mic to be much better than what I have at home as my own mic is really very cheap only. 

Do you think airconditioning unit has effect through the mic? I don't think I am speaking too loud either. Omg. I really don't know what to do now  Huhuhuhu


----------



## raj_07

wolfskin said:


> Make sure you study at a stretch for 3 hours during your preparation days. That helps to keep you focused during real exam. Relax, refresh yourself and start preparation from tomorrow, as if this would be your 1st attempt.
> 
> 
> Dear Mallick
> 
> I am also in the same boat but good thg is that you know where your lacking like both the times, you got less mark in writing. Howver, in my case, any specific module is not fixed.
> In my first attempt , i got 3 marks less in listening and second time, I got 2 marks less in reading. Here is my marks
> 
> 1st Attempt:- S/W/R/L:- 67/69/77/62
> 2nd Attempt,- S/W/R/L:- 81/73/63/71.
> 
> So, don't think about the previous attempts and prepare again for the nextone I already booked for the exam next week 27th may. Wish me luck this time.
> 
> Dear wolfskin,
> 
> Can you share some link to read some good journal for reading practice.
> 
> Thanks mate in advance


----------



## raj_07

M-E said:


> Hi guys any suggestion?
> Have you had any similar experience?
> How close the results of real test and Practice Tests are??


Hello M-E,

I can't reply your message due to some 10 posts restriction. Your mark in practice test is good enough to achieve 65+ in real exam. I reviewed some posts those secure 65 in all modules although got less marks in practise test compare to you. Nevertheless, real exam questions are easy in compare with practise test.

So be positive and best of luck


----------



## raj_07

ichoosetoshine said:


> I need help so bad.
> 
> I took IELTS twice and my scores were:
> 1st take (Nov 2013) - L-8; R-6.5; W-7.5; S-7.5
> 2nd take (Mar 2014) - L-8; R-8.5; W-6.5; S-7.5
> 
> Online Scored PTE Exam:
> Set A (April 30, 2015): L-77, R-65, S-80, W-74
> Set B (May 5, 2015): L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81
> 
> Then my ACTUAL PTE exams are as follows:
> 1st take (May 9, 2015): L-85; R-70; S-45; W-90
> 2nd take (May 19, 2015): L-90; R-70; S-47; W-90
> 
> I took 2nd PTE immediately after my 1st try as I thought it 1st failing mark is only due to the fact that I covered the mouthpiece to make my voice appear louder, but DUH I was wrong.
> 
> I don't know what the h*ll I did not to achieve my desired score in speaking. I only need 65, more than 79 would just be a bonus. I'm so frustrated, down and hopeless.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> -----------
> By the way, my enabling skills are:
> 
> Online score test SET A- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:83; Pronunciation:64; Spelling:81; Vocabulary:72; Written Discourse:90
> Online score test SET B- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:89; Pronunciation:85; Spelling:84; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90
> 1st PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:39; Pronunciation:25; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:77; Written Discourse:90
> 2nd PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:51; Pronunciation:35; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90


OMG ...I will suggest you do more practise on speaking section forget other modules as you are far better on those. Don't waste too much time on graph content just ensure you can speak fluently without less aahh, uuuhh and others pause words as well as don't bother too much about grammer in speaking section.

Hope next time you will get your desire score . Best of luck


----------



## M-E

raj_07 said:


> Hello M-E,
> 
> I can't reply your message due to some 10 posts restriction. Your mark in practice test is good enough to achieve 65+ in real exam. I reviewed some posts those secure 65 in all modules although got less marks in practise test compare to you. Nevertheless, real exam questions are easy in compare with practise test.
> 
> So be positive and best of luck


Thanks buddy;
I really appreciate your heartwarming reply.
I'll give it a go and see what happens, I'm quite stressed at the moment.


----------



## andrew64

guys remember this point in actual exam . 

In listening the highlighting wrong word portion in the para is much faster than practice exam , so you need to be really focused .


----------



## kshah

tarekshabib said:


> unfortunately, I have no idea :confused2: and I am wondering about the same thing as I did not appear for the exam yet. my exam is on next Tuesday .. (wish me luck)


Best of luck dude! Also please share your exam experience once you are done with it. Especially level of disturbance at the time of speaking section.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Shine,
looking at your score I feel you are lacking in Pronunciation part.
As this is a computerized test what I feel is what and how you pronounce will have an affect on your score. If the computer is translating what you speak into words and then checking it may be that due to incorrect pronunciation you are losing points in speaking.
I would suggest is go with an open mind. Don't be stressed about the exam. Don't use any accent speak in your neutral accent. Whenever you do the retell lecture take notes properly.
Mark the important words when u listen to the lecture.
While speaking back ensure you are including those important words in your summary.
Say for example the lecturer is talking about the ice age from say 100 BC to 200 BC remember to note down ICE AGE and 200 BC. then you can say ice age started a little before 200 BC or upto 200 BC or better still give the exact duration.
if the lecturer gives any example of a person do remember to take down his name.
if you finish or are at a loss of words before the 45 seconds time limit repeat the first sentence that you spoke but don't stop.



ichoosetoshine said:


> I need help so bad.
> 
> I took IELTS twice and my scores were:
> 1st take (Nov 2013) - L-8; R-6.5; W-7.5; S-7.5
> 2nd take (Mar 2014) - L-8; R-8.5; W-6.5; S-7.5
> 
> Online Scored PTE Exam:
> Set A (April 30, 2015): L-77, R-65, S-80, W-74
> Set B (May 5, 2015): L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81
> 
> Then my ACTUAL PTE exams are as follows:
> 1st take (May 9, 2015): L-85; R-70; S-45; W-90
> 2nd take (May 19, 2015): L-90; R-70; S-47; W-90
> 
> I took 2nd PTE immediately after my 1st try as I thought it 1st failing mark is only due to the fact that I covered the mouthpiece to make my voice appear louder, but DUH I was wrong.
> 
> I don't know what the h*ll I did not to achieve my desired score in speaking. I only need 65, more than 79 would just be a bonus. I'm so frustrated, down and hopeless.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> -----------
> By the way, my enabling skills are:
> 
> Online score test SET A- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:83; Pronunciation:64; Spelling:81; Vocabulary:72; Written Discourse:90
> Online score test SET B- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:89; Pronunciation:85; Spelling:84; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90
> 1st PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:39; Pronunciation:25; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:77; Written Discourse:90
> 2nd PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:51; Pronunciation:35; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Thank you so much for your valuable inputs. May I also know how do you manage to get great grades in the other sub-tests?

Also, is the aircon sounds could also affect the way computer captures my voice?

Thank you so much for all your helpful tips..

QUOTE=sukesh123;7208458]hi Shine,
looking at your score I feel you are lacking in Pronunciation part.
As this is a computerized test what I feel is what and how you pronounce will have an affect on your score. If the computer is translating what you speak into words and then checking it may be that due to incorrect pronunciation you are losing points in speaking.
I would suggest is go with an open mind. Don't be stressed about the exam. Don't use any accent speak in your neutral accent. Whenever you do the retell lecture take notes properly.
Mark the important words when u listen to the lecture.
While speaking back ensure you are including those important words in your summary.
Say for example the lecturer is talking about the ice age from say 100 BC to 200 BC remember to note down ICE AGE and 200 BC. then you can say ice age started a little before 200 BC or upto 200 BC or better still give the exact duration.
if the lecturer gives any example of a person do remember to take down his name.
if you finish or are at a loss of words before the 45 seconds time limit repeat the first sentence that you spoke but don't stop.[/QUOTE]


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Shine,
What I feel is as this is an English test unlike exams like science or history where you can cram things up and just write down in the sheet.
A language ability or the command over English is what you have grown up with over the years and how much hard we try we cannot succeed if we started trying over a small period of time.
So my advise is if you are not a native English speaker like me it all depends on how well you have been using English to communicate with others over the years.
Analyze whenever you talk how comfortable you feel about your command over English. you don't have to be fluent you just need to get your points across to the person who is listening(in this case a computer)
Try to speak slowly as if you are talking to someone who doesn't know much English. even when writing don't try to be extravagant in your choice of words.
Follow the basic rules.
1. Write only what is asked. your summary should cover the most important topic in the paragraphs. If they say summarise in 50-70 words don't exceed that limit. try to summarise in one sentence.
2. Each essay has a structure. a)Introduction b ) example for or against c ) example for or against d) Conclusion
Don't forget the part a) and part b) they are the most important.

Reading is one thing, anyone can read fast. but important is how you grasp what you read. there are 2 methods what I felt. First read the whole passage and then read the answers . there wil always be 1 or 2 choices which will be totally incorrect.  first cross them. then you have only 3 choices to chose from. read the passage again faster this time and read the left choices. you should be able to chose correctly now.
second method is read the answers first. cross whatyou may feel is incorrect then read the passage and then the answers. chose what you feel is most correct.

I hope it helps.
Do let me know in case you want any other help . I have a lot of time till july as my occupation ceiling has reached now. 



ichoosetoshine said:


> Thank you so much for your valuable inputs. May I also know how do you manage to get great grades in the other sub-tests?
> 
> Also, is the aircon sounds could also affect the way computer captures my voice?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your helpful tips..
> 
> QUOTE=sukesh123;7208458]hi Shine,
> looking at your score I feel you are lacking in Pronunciation part.
> As this is a computerized test what I feel is what and how you pronounce will have an affect on your score. If the computer is translating what you speak into words and then checking it may be that due to incorrect pronunciation you are losing points in speaking.
> I would suggest is go with an open mind. Don't be stressed about the exam. Don't use any accent speak in your neutral accent. Whenever you do the retell lecture take notes properly.
> Mark the important words when u listen to the lecture.
> While speaking back ensure you are including those important words in your summary.
> Say for example the lecturer is talking about the ice age from say 100 BC to 200 BC remember to note down ICE AGE and 200 BC. then you can say ice age started a little before 200 BC or upto 200 BC or better still give the exact duration.
> if the lecturer gives any example of a person do remember to take down his name.
> if you finish or are at a loss of words before the 45 seconds time limit repeat the first sentence that you spoke but don't stop.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ishugarg

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam


----------



## oknee

BNK0212 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I attempted my PTE-A Exam yesterday (18th May 2015), first time ever and I got my results today (19th May). Below are the scores. I am hoping these scores would fetch me 10 points.
> 
> Scores:
> 
> Listening - 74 (I did well, don't really know where I lost the score)
> Reading - 69 (Negative marking lowered my score I guess)
> Speaking - 90 (Super Happy with this Score)
> Writing - 76 (Spelling Mistakes killed me here)
> 
> Overall Score- 74 (Happy with my overall score in my first attempt)
> 
> I really am thankful for the information shared by all the members in this thread, which helped me to prepare for the exam.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me any questions and I would surely respond at my earliest convenience.
> 
> Cheers Guys!


What are your tips for speaking? I got 60 there and will repeat the test soon.


----------



## tarekshabib

ichoosetoshine said:


> I need help so bad.
> 
> I took IELTS twice and my scores were:
> 1st take (Nov 2013) - L-8; R-6.5; W-7.5; S-7.5
> 2nd take (Mar 2014) - L-8; R-8.5; W-6.5; S-7.5
> 
> Online Scored PTE Exam:
> Set A (April 30, 2015): L-77, R-65, S-80, W-74
> Set B (May 5, 2015): L-85, R-73, S-90, W-81
> 
> Then my ACTUAL PTE exams are as follows:
> 1st take (May 9, 2015): L-85; R-70; S-45; W-90
> 2nd take (May 19, 2015): L-90; R-70; S-47; W-90
> 
> I took 2nd PTE immediately after my 1st try as I thought it 1st failing mark is only due to the fact that I covered the mouthpiece to make my voice appear louder, but DUH I was wrong.
> 
> I don't know what the h*ll I did not to achieve my desired score in speaking. I only need 65, more than 79 would just be a bonus. I'm so frustrated, down and hopeless.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> -----------
> By the way, my enabling skills are:
> 
> Online score test SET A- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:83; Pronunciation:64; Spelling:81; Vocabulary:72; Written Discourse:90
> Online score test SET B- Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:89; Pronunciation:85; Spelling:84; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90
> 1st PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:39; Pronunciation:25; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:77; Written Discourse:90
> 2nd PTE Actual result - Grammar:90; Oral Fluency:51; Pronunciation:35; Spelling:90; Vocabulary:90; Written Discourse:90


After I red your post carefully, I believe the problem is not with your speaking skill, pronunciation or Oral fluency. If you are not a good English speaker No way to get 7.5 in both IELTS attempts for the speaking part and 83/64 , 89/85 in the oral fluency and pronunciation in the mock tests respectively (which all people here know by heart that the mock tests are more difficult than the real exam) . So, there is common thing in your PTE-A real exams which is "Testing Center". if I were you I would suspect the hardware capabilities in the testing center's computers and would raise a request for reassessment to Pearson because your speaking results are noticeably low. 

did you give the two exams in two different test centers or in the same one?
did you use the same Computer or different one?
do you know any person took the exam in the same testing center and got a good speaking results?


----------



## ichoosetoshine

tarekshabib said:


> After I red your post carefully, I believe the problem is not with your speaking skill, pronunciation or Oral fluency. If you are not a good English speaker No way to get 7.5 in both IELTS attempts for the speaking part and 83/64 , 89/85 in the oral fluency and pronunciation in the mock tests respectively (which all people here know by heart that the mock tests are more difficult than the real exam) . So, there is common thing in your PTE-A real exams which is "Testing Center". if I were you I would suspect the hardware capabilities in the testing center's computers and would raise a request for reassessment to Pearson because your speaking results are noticeably low.
> 
> did you give the two exams in two different test centers or in the same one?
> did you use the same Computer or different one?
> do you know any person took the exam in the same testing center and got a good speaking results?


Hi, thank you. 

I did the exam twice with the same test center.
They assigned me to a different computer station.
Yeah I know a few who took the exam there as well and managed to get 70+ in speaking. Although the other one has told me that she requested them to turn off the airconditioning unit as it was quiet loud.

Probably I'll try the other exam center on my 3rd re-take


----------



## tarekshabib

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi, thank you.
> 
> I did the exam twice with the same test center.
> They assigned me to a different computer station.
> Yeah I know a few who took the exam there as well and managed to get 70+ in speaking. Although the other one has told me that she requested them to turn off the airconditioning unit as it was quiet loud.
> 
> Probably I'll try the other exam center on my 3rd re-take


Have you tried to contact Pearson for reassessment ?


----------



## ichoosetoshine

tarekshabib said:


> Have you tried to contact Pearson for reassessment ?


I did but they said they will feed it back to the computer and see if there are changes.  So there will no be manual checking involve..


----------



## andrew64

ichoosetoshine said:


> I did but they said they will feed it back to the computer and see if there are changes.  So there will no be manual checking involve..


Hi i am planning to take it 2nd time . When i first it is $100 , 2nd time it is $250 . Is it same for you . Any promotional code available .


----------



## tarekshabib

ichoosetoshine said:


> I did but they said they will feed it back to the computer and see if there are changes.  So there will no be manual checking involve..


Although I am not aware about their reassessment mechanism, but I do not think that they will repeat the "same" process for reassessment, I believe they have another reassessment methodology to use. Just be faithful and optimistic and wait for their reply, if it comes negative "God forbidden  ", plan your third attempt ASAP i another testing center.

Wish you a good luck.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I called the other testing center this afternoon and they advised me to send a request directly with Pearson customer service team if I could hear sample recording of my spoken responses. I really wish they could grant that..


----------



## kshah

It seems my preparation for PTE getting momentum. Hope I can take it by mid of June. 

But, is there anyway I can get my practice essays assessed by somebody? That will really help to decide the amount of practice needed.

Senior members can surely help in this matter.


----------



## ishugarg

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam???




kshah said:


> It seems my preparation for PTE getting momentum. Hope I can take it by mid of June.
> 
> But, is there anyway I can get my practice essays assessed by somebody? That will really help to decide the amount of practice needed.
> 
> Senior members can surely help in this matter.


----------



## ishugarg

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam???




msgforsunil said:


> Yes most of the times, the real exam is easier than the scored test.


----------



## ishugarg

I am getting 50 mark in each section of Macmailian est book. PLease tell can i get 50 + marks in Real PTEA exam..????





deeps.vaishu said:


> Overall for PTE, we should have excellent listening skill to succeed in PTE.
> 
> Reading: General Thumb rule is, never spend more than 2 to 2.5 minutes for a question
> Fill in the blanks:
> Academic Reading of PTE is not as easy as IELTS general reading. Comparatively, it needs more effort to crack. Especially fill in the blanks are easy to score if we understand various collocations. This is very important and unless we understand this we will not be able to score in fill in the blanks. For this section, for the fill in the blanks having ‘Drop down’ option, will be a larger text. Hence, we will not have enough time to go through the entire section. Here, we should read only those few sentences that might be required to answer.
> Some of the collocations that I have consolidated are here for your use. Hope this might be helpful.
> 
> Of:
> Grains - of
> purpose of
> Fact - of
> thought of
> mistake of
> courses of action
> cause of
> 
> In:
> Includes - in
> involved in
> trained in
> wrapped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "vitally important" and it collocates with to
> This means "separate", and distinct types is a collocation
> Striclly speaking is a collaction
> Considerable skill is a collocation.
> There's no getting away from is an idiom
> Serve the purpose is a collocation.
> Means of exchange is a collocation.
> Public performance is a collocation.
> Blend in with is a collocation
> Make a mistake is a collocation.
> something is off the mark
> Rate of change is a collaction
> Military system is a collaction
> Establish the cause of is a collaction
> Medical Knowledge is a collaction
> Make/Made a comeback is an idiom
> late in the day is an expression
> bring to fame is a collaction
> By accident is an idiom
> make something public is an idiom
> The essentials of life
> 
> as:
> served as
> described as
> regarded as
> known as
> gestured as
> 
> decisions made
> 
> with:
> react with
> associate with
> covered with
> 
> For:
> responsible for
> mistaken for
> notable for
> Reason for
> on the mark
> 
> To:
> bring to
> brought to
> pointed to
> admit (This collocates with to + -ing.)
> appear to
> grasp concept
> known as/ called
> consisted of
> mash up
> 
> of:
> models of
> development of
> 
> by:
> controlled by
> 
> Jumbled paragraph:
> Follow the following rule.
> Try to identify the topic paragraph.
> Paragraphs starting with “this, however, unless, on the other hand”, etc can never be the first para.
> While sorting, the last sentence of the paragraph1 and the first sentence of the paragraph2 two will have something common and will try to maintain the flow.
> Since this is academic reading, most of the times, it follows an order or sequence. First some idea, then experiments, then results.
> 
> Choose single/multiple answer:
> Skimming might work well for IELTS general, but not for PTE reading choose the best answer. Understanding clearly and reading it once saves us more time than skimming for two to three times. Also, there is little likelihood that we might find our answer within few sentences.
> 
> Speaking:
> We are obvious to encounter a disturbance from other candidates while taking up exam. We should be focused and never get distracted.
> 
> Read Aloud:
> Read aloud with breaks at the punctuations and some intonations. Don’t rush, maintain constant speed pace and make sure you read and not just swallow words. Never, re-read a word that you have read wrongly. Because, the number of words we read is compared with the number of words in the passage while scoring, and remember this is just one out of many criteria while scoring and there are other scales as well.
> Before the recording begins, you will have 40 sec. That time the mic will not be open. Use this time to read as you are going to do when the mic opens. This way, you will be able to identity some difficult words and learn its pronunciation. This worked for me.
> 
> Repeat Sentence:
> Practice makes us perfect. Try to understand the meaning than the words. No harm if we use one or two different words than what we hear. In that case, we lose only in listening. It will not affect speaking score. Listening score lost here can be gained in the listening section which is much easier.
> 
> Describe image:
> Please understand that we are not expected to explain the whole graph in 40 secs. It is highly impossible. They check whether our speech is naturally flowing and are we able to convey the information effectively. Here slow and steady wins the race. We should be clearly speaking with optimal pace. Never rush to tell all the information. This might penalize you on pronunciation, meaning computer might not be able to correctly capture all your words. I had some pre-defined phrases depending upon the image.
> For instance for Pie chart,
> The diagram is a pie chart, which tries to convey some information about…
> It is clearly evident from the chart that, first highest contribution have/had come from … which was/is about 54%
> And the second highest contribution…
> The list is followed by X,Y,Z with 10, 5,3 percentage of contribution respectively.
> For graphs:
> Try to use adjectives like gradually, drastically, dramatically, plunged, surged, etc.
> 
> 
> If you lack points to speak, speaking something like, “It is really interesting to know this information” or something of this sort.
> 
> Writing:
> Try to concentrate more on coherence and spellings for PTE writing, and of course some relevance or cohesion and grammar. IELTS success formula is an excellent book for this.
> 
> Summarize in one sentence:
> For this, remember this flow – Who? Does what? When? Where? How? Why?
> Use conjuctions and punctuations to connect all the above questions. You are done.
> 
> 
> Listening:
> Take a look at some of the often misspelled words and develop writing and listening skills. You are done for this section.
> 
> I would definitely urge you to practice using pearson pratice materails and their paid mock test. Also, McMillan book.
> 
> Try to reach out to me if you need further information. Wish you all a great success!!!


----------



## nevertouchme

ichoosetoshine said:


> I called the other testing center this afternoon and they advised me to send a request directly with Pearson customer service team if I could hear sample recording of my spoken responses. I really wish they could grant that..


I really hope so too. In that case we would come to know if you were too soft on the microphone.


----------



## star_p21

knockthedorr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have some material to understand the test format and useful for practice offline.
> 
> 
> Please PM , if required.
> 
> 
> lane:


Hello Knockthedorr,

I am looking for starting material, could you please share the same.

Thanks!


----------



## geetsingh

Hi,

Any idea, how are we notified about the result?

Is it via sms or email?

N if test given during the morning slot of 09:30 a.m. I.S.T. , on a Friday, then how soon, can we expect the result?


----------



## mandy2137

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea, how are we notified about the result?
> 
> Is it via sms or email?
> 
> N if test given during the morning slot of 09:30 a.m. I.S.T. , on a Friday, then how soon, can we expect the result?


Via email...Next day


----------



## geetsingh

mandy2137 said:


> Via email...Next day


Hi,

Thx for the reply.

Do they take out the result on weekend too or it should be Monday as per next working day?


----------



## geetsingh

Hi,

Thx for the reply.

Do they take out the result on weekend too or it should be Monday as per next working day?


----------



## mandy2137

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx for the reply.
> 
> Do they take out the result on weekend too or it should be Monday as per next working day?


I think they do on Sunday as well, one of forum member got the result on Sunday..


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

I need a help, I am doing practice for PTE and I am confused about how scores gets allocated. like in multiple ans Que, I have give 1 correct and 1 wrong answer, do I get any marks? and in listening if I write one wrong word in a sentence do I get any marks? 

THanks in Advance!


----------



## mandy2137

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a help, I am doing practice for PTE and I am confused about how scores gets allocated. like in multiple ans Que, I have give 1 correct and 1 wrong answer, do I get any marks? and in listening if I write one wrong word in a sentence do I get any marks?
> 
> THanks in Advance!


Check this link

PTE Score Guide


----------



## kshah

In "Describe Image" section, does it really matter to explain all section of image/graph? Or we can just fill up the time with some fancy correct english sentences with few details of graph content?

Like "This image is a pie chart/bar graph/line graph which shows....." "By getting into details... highest contributor is.... followed by.... xyz is the lowest contributor" "It is really surprising that....." "One will amazed by the fact that...."

Please suggest.


----------



## mandy2137

kshah said:


> In "Describe Image" section, does it really matter to explain all section of image/graph? Or we can just fill up the time with some fancy correct english sentences with few details of graph content?
> 
> Like "This image is a pie chart/bar graph/line graph which shows....." "By getting into details... highest contributor is.... followed by.... xyz is the lowest contributor" "It is really surprising that....." "One will amazed by the fact that...."
> 
> Please suggest.


In that part you must explain highest figure,trend ( according to the graph, image) lowest figure. No need to elaborate everything.


----------



## geetsingh

Hi,

during giving the exam today, in speaking section, there was too much noise by the test takers sitting around, esp the one sitting close.

The guy was shouting on the mic too loudly & was even warned by the invigilator.

What if this hampers my speaking section scores?

What are the options with me?


----------



## ichoosetoshine

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> during giving the exam today, in speaking section, there was too much noise by the test takers sitting around, esp the one sitting close.
> 
> The guy was shouting on the mic too loudly & was even warned by the invigilator.
> 
> What if this hampers my speaking section scores?
> 
> What are the options with me?


Sorry to hear about that but I hope you still get your desired scores..


Anyway, Pearson has just recommended that I should just apply for a re-score. But I am not quiet happy about that. I will just take another exam. Anyway, I am thinking whether I should buy another scored online test. What do you think? Thoughts please? TIA guys


----------



## geetsingh

what is the process to apply for re-score?

Any fees applicable?

How long is the process & how is the process?

Also, is the reason of near by disrturbance being too loud a factor to be considered?


----------



## mecho24

Hey Guys , 

I just got my IELTS scores nad I failed on writing  . So I'm transfering to PTE . Because the previous treat is closed can someone point me or shere with me some pte learning materials mecho_1987 @ hotmail . 

Thank you for your time


----------



## bpandey01

arrrrhhhh....got my IELTS 2nd attempt result. L:8.5, R: 9, W: 6, S: 7
gotta to again


----------



## Hiraman

bpandey01 said:


> arrrrhhhh....got my IELTS 2nd attempt result. L:8.5, R: 9, W: 6, S: 7
> gotta to again


You are wasting time and money on IELTS, when PTE is standing by for rescue.


----------



## Mohan Babu

*Finally made it.*

Hi All, 

What a relief! Finally I got through English exam and can now claim precious 10 points to secure 65 points. 

I took almost a year to get through this. Gave 3 attempts of IELTS, and one PTE A. Finally in the 2nd attempt of PTE, I won the battle. Here are my scores. 
L/R/S/W - 70/71/73/74. I found second attempt to be tougher than previous one. I know it is not such a great score but will do for me. 

I was pretty confident after my first attempt of PTE in which I scored L/R/S/W - 66/69/59/72. I went to Bangalore chopras from chennai to take this exam. It was very tiring and to add to my frustration i was short of 6 points in speaking and that made me to take up exam again. But now i realize all my hard work yielded good result and now i can set free and focus on other items. 

For my preparation, I went through Macmillan guide,pearson practice test,scored test A. For the 2nd attempt I focused more on speaking. I was losing points for pronunciation, so i have decided to speak at medium speed and carefully pronounced some difficult words. I have decided to be very confident and paid little attention to details and focused more on clarity of my speech and that paid me. 

I was fine with writing so haven't practiced much, but still went through all the repeated essays which i got from this forum. Have to thank one of our forum member, who composed answers for most of the essays and I remember she is from burma with name starting with mmm..... Try to include as many new words as possible and that would improve your points for vocabulary and can improve the overall result. 

For listening and reading, i practiced as much as possible from pearson practice test,macmillan and took scored test A, a couple of days before the exam. But the scored test result was not so impressive. During the exam it failed to detect my built-in microphone and my speaking went for a toss. But still its a good practice for me. Also I came to know that Edwise centre in chennai is arranging for some mock exam at a cost of Rs 1000. You can take as many mock test as you wish. May be you can try if you need more practice. Just check the set up and go for it. 

As many of you pointed out PTE A is all about concentration and be more focused on the day of exam. I followed a person who suggested to take a double strong coffee and some bars of chocolate and it really help me to feel fresh and stay alert through out the exam. Once I am done with the exam, my head was breaking like anything.  

Re exam centre, I took the 2nd attempt in Edwise, hoping that there will be less disturbance from fellow exam takers since it can accommodate only 3 candidates. But to my surprise i could hear noice from external world . Yes I could hear noise of vehicles in the road. And the exam room was tightly packed but I should appreciate the headset they provided. It was crystal clear and very sensitive. I would say its manageable and we should be able to accept it since most of the centres has some problem or the other. 

My special thanks goes to my friend and colleague Rkoushi200(PTE-A topper and member of this forum  ) who suggested me to give a try for PTE A. Otherwise i would have continued to pay for british council forever. 

Just a five letter word is not sufficient to express my sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. I am deeply impressed with your selfless attitude and kindness that you show on others. I have no doubt in saying each one of you have helped others in some way or the other. May all your karma is paid back to realize your dream and ambition. Thanks a Ton! 

Last but not the least, would like to thank my parents,God, wife and sisters who stood behind me during difficult times. 

Thanks
Mohan


----------



## mandy2137

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What a relief! Finally I got through English exam and can now claim precious 10 points to secure 65 points.
> 
> I took almost a year to get through this. Gave 3 attempts of IELTS, and one PTE A. Finally in the 2nd attempt of PTE, I won the battle. Here are my scores.
> L/R/S/W - 70/71/73/74. I found second attempt to be tougher than previous one. I know it is not such a great score but will do for me.
> 
> I was pretty confident after my first attempt of PTE in which I scored L/R/S/W - 66/69/59/72. I went to Bangalore chopras from chennai to take this exam. It was very tiring and to add to my frustration i was short of 6 points in speaking and that made me to take up exam again. But now i realize all my hard work yielded good result and now i can set free and focus on other items.
> 
> For my preparation, I went through Macmillan guide,pearson practice test,scored test A. For the 2nd attempt I focused more on speaking. I was losing points for pronunciation, so i have decided to speak at medium speed and carefully pronounced some difficult words. I have decided to be very confident and paid little attention to details and focused more on clarity of my speech and that paid me.
> 
> I was fine with writing so haven't practiced much, but still went through all the repeated essays which i got from this forum. Have to thank one of our forum member, who composed answers for most of the essays and I remember she is from burma with name starting with mmm..... Try to include as many new words as possible and that would improve your points for vocabulary and can improve the overall result.
> 
> For listening and reading, i practiced as much as possible from pearson practice test,macmillan and took scored test A, a couple of days before the exam. But the scored test result was not so impressive. During the exam it failed to detect my built-in microphone and my speaking went for a toss. But still its a good practice for me. Also I came to know that Edwise centre in chennai is arranging for some mock exam at a cost of Rs 1000. You can take as many mock test as you wish. May be you can try if you need more practice. Just check the set up and go for it.
> 
> As many of you pointed out PTE A is all about concentration and be more focused on the day of exam. I followed a person who suggested to take a double strong coffee and some bars of chocolate and it really help me to feel fresh and stay alert through out the exam. Once I am done with the exam, my head was breaking like anything.
> 
> Re exam centre, I took the 2nd attempt in Edwise, hoping that there will be less disturbance from fellow exam takers since it can accommodate only 3 candidates. But to my surprise i could hear noice from external world . Yes I could hear noise of vehicles in the road. And the exam room was tightly packed but I should appreciate the headset they provided. It was crystal clear and very sensitive. I would say its manageable and we should be able to accept it since most of the centres has some problem or the other.
> 
> My special thanks goes to my friend and colleague Rkoushi200(PTE-A topper and member of this forum  ) who suggested me to give a try for PTE A. Otherwise i would have continued to pay for british council forever.
> 
> Just a five letter word is not sufficient to express my sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. I am deeply impressed with your selfless attitude and kindness that you show on others. I have no doubt in saying each one of you have helped others in some way or the other. May all your karma is paid back to realize your dream and ambition. Thanks a Ton!
> 
> Last but not the least, would like to thank my parents,God, wife and sisters who stood behind me during difficult times.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohan


Congrats Mohan....you have 10 points in your PR pocket...all the best ahead..


----------



## geetsingh

Hi,

Can anyone guide on process of re-assessment of PTE exam?

How to go ahead for it?

Fees?

Duration?

Also, the link for the same.


----------



## texyaz

msgforsunil said:


> You may compare with wordweb.
> 
> Heard of google speech app in android phones. Not used though.



Download *Cambridge Advanced Learners Dictionary* from torrent. Its the best dictionary for vocabulary and pronunciation.


----------



## texyaz

texyaz said:


> Download *Cambridge Advanced Learners Dictionary* from torrent. Its the best dictionary for vocabulary and pronunciation.



You can download it as a software or use it online at

Cambridge Free English Dictionary and Thesaurus


----------



## Sameer1626

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide on process of re-assessment of PTE exam?
> 
> How to go ahead for it?
> 
> Fees?
> 
> Duration?
> 
> Also, the link for the same.


cotact pearson on their asia pacific contact no.


----------



## unlimitedme

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What a relief! Finally I got through English exam and can now claim precious 10 points to secure 65 points.
> 
> ...
> Last but not the least, would like to thank my parents,God, wife and sisters who stood behind me during difficult times.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohan


Mohan, do you still remember your essay question?


----------



## protocol

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What a relief! Finally I got through English exam and can now claim precious 10 points to secure 65 points.
> 
> I took almost a year to get through this. Gave 3 attempts of IELTS, and one PTE A. Finally in the 2nd attempt of PTE, I won the battle. Here are my scores.
> L/R/S/W - 70/71/73/74. I found second attempt to be tougher than previous one. I know it is not such a great score but will do for me.
> 
> I was pretty confident after my first attempt of PTE in which I scored L/R/S/W - 66/69/59/72. I went to Bangalore chopras from chennai to take this exam. It was very tiring and to add to my frustration i was short of 6 points in speaking and that made me to take up exam again. But now i realize all my hard work yielded good result and now i can set free and focus on other items.
> 
> For my preparation, I went through Macmillan guide,pearson practice test,scored test A. For the 2nd attempt I focused more on speaking. I was losing points for pronunciation, so i have decided to speak at medium speed and carefully pronounced some difficult words. I have decided to be very confident and paid little attention to details and focused more on clarity of my speech and that paid me.
> 
> I was fine with writing so haven't practiced much, but still went through all the repeated essays which i got from this forum. Have to thank one of our forum member, who composed answers for most of the essays and I remember she is from burma with name starting with mmm..... Try to include as many new words as possible and that would improve your points for vocabulary and can improve the overall result.
> 
> For listening and reading, i practiced as much as possible from pearson practice test,macmillan and took scored test A, a couple of days before the exam. But the scored test result was not so impressive. During the exam it failed to detect my built-in microphone and my speaking went for a toss. But still its a good practice for me. Also I came to know that Edwise centre in chennai is arranging for some mock exam at a cost of Rs 1000. You can take as many mock test as you wish. May be you can try if you need more practice. Just check the set up and go for it.
> 
> As many of you pointed out PTE A is all about concentration and be more focused on the day of exam. I followed a person who suggested to take a double strong coffee and some bars of chocolate and it really help me to feel fresh and stay alert through out the exam. Once I am done with the exam, my head was breaking like anything.
> 
> Re exam centre, I took the 2nd attempt in Edwise, hoping that there will be less disturbance from fellow exam takers since it can accommodate only 3 candidates. But to my surprise i could hear noice from external world . Yes I could hear noise of vehicles in the road. And the exam room was tightly packed but I should appreciate the headset they provided. It was crystal clear and very sensitive. I would say its manageable and we should be able to accept it since most of the centres has some problem or the other.
> 
> My special thanks goes to my friend and colleague Rkoushi200(PTE-A topper and member of this forum  ) who suggested me to give a try for PTE A. Otherwise i would have continued to pay for british council forever.
> 
> Just a five letter word is not sufficient to express my sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. I am deeply impressed with your selfless attitude and kindness that you show on others. I have no doubt in saying each one of you have helped others in some way or the other. May all your karma is paid back to realize your dream and ambition. Thanks a Ton!
> 
> Last but not the least, would like to thank my parents,God, wife and sisters who stood behind me during difficult times.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohan




Big congrats Mohan, though my exam is also down the line ....I am quite silent listener on this form had tried 2 times IELTS but no luck.....I really appreciate if you please share some of the study material you might have prepared your self to crack this beast.


----------



## Mohan Babu

unlimitedme said:


> Mohan, do you still remember your essay question?


Essay topic that i got was : Some people believe laws changes human behaviour. Do you agree with it?Others argue that it can't. What is your opinion, give examples ....

Essays topics are repeated. So go through the list shared already in this thread. You also got answers composed by someone.


----------



## Mohan Babu

protocol said:


> Big congrats Mohan, though my exam is also down the line ....I am quite silent listener on this form had tried 2 times IELTS but no luck.....I really appreciate if you please share some of the study material you might have prepared your self to crack this beast.


Hi Protocol, preparation materials are already shared in this thread. You need to go thru macmillan guide, pearson offline test.


----------



## ArchV

Mohan Babu said:


> Essay topic that i got was : Some people believe laws changes human behaviour. Do you agree with it?Others argue that it can't. What is your opinion, give examples ....
> 
> Essays topics are repeated. So go through the list shared already in this thread. You also got answers composed by someone.


Thanks a lot Mohan. The essay topics can be found here on google drive https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0

But one question Mohan, what do you mean answers composed? Did anyone write model answers to such topics? I've never seen the answers yet, just the topics.

Thanks in advance if anyone could point out where theses essay answer models are.


----------



## hari_sudhan

There are same essay samples @ The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi people,

PTE-A materials are already shared on page no 49.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## andrew64

*hi guys*

I tool above 79+ all 3 parts except reading . Reading i got 74 , someone please help . Any materials i can do to improve reading , i have done what ever said in the forum macmillan and pearosn materials . Please help out guys


----------



## ILovetoEat

Hi,

I am new to this forum, but many people's stories are so inspiring that I plan to take PTE-A too.
I have got some questions:

1. Which sections (i.e. L, R, W, or S) do you guys think are the hardest and need the most prep? I know this may vary, but I'd like to ask for your opinion anyway.
2. I know not all of you have used MacMillan book, but for those of you who have done it, how hard is the practice tests in MacMillan compared to the mock test and real test?
I have done two MacMillan practice tests so far and found the reading and speaking to be relatively tough, but I'm not sure if that's just MacMillan or most PTE-A tests are like that.
3. Also, are we supposed to use more of our own words and vocabs in re-tell lecture and summaries, or is it okay to use most words from the original transcript or text?

Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## Aniwill

Hello everyone,

I am planning to take the PTE academic test and I need to score 79 in all sections to get 20 points.

I have started preparing from the Pearson official guide,but I found summarise the text, describe image and essay to be quite tough. 

I feel these are the weaker sections for me. Can somebody suggest some good resources which I can refer to for these sections?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## protocol

To all,

Struggling with reading section seeking for valuable suggestion.


----------



## ozpacman

*Got a 90*

Guys,

I appeared for PTE A y'day and got my results today. I got a 90 overall. L/R/S/W is 90/87/90/86. 

I need a 79+ in all sections so glad with the result. I took IELTS twice before this and got 8+ in all sections except Writing, in which I got 7.5 so opted for PTE A.

I feel PTE is scored leniently than IELTS as my writing skills have not changed since IELTS. 

The biggest difference with PTE is its integrated test format. If you want to ace the test, you need to get a good hold of the test format and understand what is really required. For instance, while practicing, I scored a 57 in one of the scored tests for speaking. I was very surprised and after some digging around, realized that for speaking, fluency and pronunciation are more important than content. One needs to ignore the details from the lecture and just summarize the gist of the lecture in 30 seconds, that is enough.

I practiced with the official PTE guide and bought the silver prep kit which comes with some sample questions and a scored test.

Be aware that on test day, during the speaking test, all the test participants would be speaking at the same time, so one needs to concentrate and ignore all the noise.

I also feel that the real test is scored a bit more leniently than the scored tests of PTE.

All the best

Cheers
K


----------



## mandy2137

ozpacman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE A y'day and got my results today. I got a 90 overall. L/R/S/W is 90/87/90/86.
> 
> I need a 79+ in all sections so glad with the result. I took IELTS twice before this and got 8+ in all sections except Writing, in which I got 7.5 so opted for PTE A.
> 
> I feel PTE is scored leniently than IELTS as my writing skills have not changed since IELTS.
> 
> The biggest difference with PTE is its integrated test format. If you want to ace the test, you need to get a good hold of the test format and understand what is really required. For instance, while practicing, I scored a 57 in one of the scored tests for speaking. I was very surprised and after some digging around, realized that for speaking, fluency and pronunciation are more important than content. One needs to ignore the details from the lecture and just summarize the gist of the lecture in 30 seconds, that is enough.
> 
> I practiced with the official PTE guide and bought the silver prep kit which comes with some sample questions and a scored test.
> 
> Be aware that on test day, during the speaking test, all the test participants would be speaking at the same time, so one needs to concentrate and ignore all the noise.
> 
> I also feel that the real test is scored a bit more leniently than the scored tests of PTE.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers
> K


Congrats mate...can you share your essay topic?

Thanks


----------



## veebuv

Hey,

Same situation, I gave IELTS multiple number of times averaging a 8.5-9/9 except in writing where i always scored 7.5.

After ALOT of hard work, and I mean ALOT

I gave my PTE Exam on Saturday, practiced as much as I could got R:90 L:90 S:90 W:90.

PTE is more on the format than the English itself - if you get a good grasp on the architecture of the Exam then you will be able to do well.

It is definitely tougher than IELTS in terms of the test conduct but I guess the marking is a little more lenient as mentioned. If you're jumping straight from IELTS make sure you've scored around 8-8.5 and missed out only by a bit in one section before considering PTE-A.

If you need any help - feel free to contact me.

All the best,

V


----------



## manish8814

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Yes , I attended the exam , With out training i got good score 

Please share your email . lets train our self for the EXAM

Thanks


----------



## ibra88

Guys i'm really upset
Today was my 3rd try and the exam was extremly 
hard
my second try score was really really close S-W-R-L 65-64-62-65
But im sure i will not achieve more than 50 from todays exam

Dont know what to do .i worked hard after my 2nd score but after todays exam i lost hope completely.


----------



## nevertouchme

ibra88 said:


> Guys i'm really upset Today was my 3rd try and the exam was extremly hard my second try score was really really close S-W-R-L 65-64-62-65 But im sure i will not achieve more than 50 from todays exam Dont know what to do .i worked hard after my 2nd score but after todays exam i lost hope completely.


Don't worry, scores aren't out yet right? Just hope for the best!


----------



## Viral Patel

Hello friends,

Where can I get the scored Test A. Pl. advise


----------



## mgmg

Viral Patel said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Where can I get the scored Test A. Pl. advise


https://www.ptepractice.com/


----------



## star_p21

Hello,

Has anyone given PTE in Melbourne? Please share experience.

Any of the test center provides separate compartment for speaking?

Thanks,


----------



## star_p21

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What a relief! Finally I got through English exam and can now claim precious 10 points to secure 65 points.
> 
> I took almost a year to get through this. Gave 3 attempts of IELTS, and one PTE A. Finally in the 2nd attempt of PTE, I won the battle. Here are my scores.
> L/R/S/W - 70/71/73/74. I found second attempt to be tougher than previous one. I know it is not such a great score but will do for me.
> 
> I was pretty confident after my first attempt of PTE in which I scored L/R/S/W - 66/69/59/72. I went to Bangalore chopras from chennai to take this exam. It was very tiring and to add to my frustration i was short of 6 points in speaking and that made me to take up exam again. But now i realize all my hard work yielded good result and now i can set free and focus on other items.
> 
> For my preparation, I went through Macmillan guide,pearson practice test,scored test A. For the 2nd attempt I focused more on speaking. I was losing points for pronunciation, so i have decided to speak at medium speed and carefully pronounced some difficult words. I have decided to be very confident and paid little attention to details and focused more on clarity of my speech and that paid me.
> 
> I was fine with writing so haven't practiced much, but still went through all the repeated essays which i got from this forum. Have to thank one of our forum member, who composed answers for most of the essays and I remember she is from burma with name starting with mmm..... Try to include as many new words as possible and that would improve your points for vocabulary and can improve the overall result.
> 
> For listening and reading, i practiced as much as possible from pearson practice test,macmillan and took scored test A, a couple of days before the exam. But the scored test result was not so impressive. During the exam it failed to detect my built-in microphone and my speaking went for a toss. But still its a good practice for me. Also I came to know that Edwise centre in chennai is arranging for some mock exam at a cost of Rs 1000. You can take as many mock test as you wish. May be you can try if you need more practice. Just check the set up and go for it.
> 
> As many of you pointed out PTE A is all about concentration and be more focused on the day of exam. I followed a person who suggested to take a double strong coffee and some bars of chocolate and it really help me to feel fresh and stay alert through out the exam. Once I am done with the exam, my head was breaking like anything.
> 
> Re exam centre, I took the 2nd attempt in Edwise, hoping that there will be less disturbance from fellow exam takers since it can accommodate only 3 candidates. But to my surprise i could hear noice from external world . Yes I could hear noise of vehicles in the road. And the exam room was tightly packed but I should appreciate the headset they provided. It was crystal clear and very sensitive. I would say its manageable and we should be able to accept it since most of the centres has some problem or the other.
> 
> My special thanks goes to my friend and colleague Rkoushi200(PTE-A topper and member of this forum  ) who suggested me to give a try for PTE A. Otherwise i would have continued to pay for british council forever.
> 
> Just a five letter word is not sufficient to express my sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. I am deeply impressed with your selfless attitude and kindness that you show on others. I have no doubt in saying each one of you have helped others in some way or the other. May all your karma is paid back to realize your dream and ambition. Thanks a Ton!
> 
> Last but not the least, would like to thank my parents,God, wife and sisters who stood behind me during difficult times.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohan



Would you be able to share the essays you have?


----------



## Ahmed_12

Hi members, 
I have recently given PTE Academics and got 64 overall. I have been following this forum since last three weeks. I have found so many PTE exam material from this forum. Thanks to everyone. I have tired IELTS 3 to 4 times before and always got 6.5 in writing while 7+ in all other modules. My speaking was always good and never faced any problem but i got 57 in Speaking. My overall score is.

Listening 66
Reading 62
Speaking 57
Writing 66
Oral Fluency 53 
Grammar 86
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 48
Vocabulary 84
Written Discourse 77

When i started the test, there were so many distractions and everyone in the room was making so much noise so just wondering background noises can affect the result or not? How can i make my result better like pronunciation improvement etc. I need 65 in all modules.

Thanks


----------



## Ahmed_12

star_p21 said:


> Would you be able to share the essays you have?


Hi Mohan, 

I have the similar problem. How did you improve your pronunciation? I have tried IELT 3 times and everytime i got 7+ but in the PTE exam my score was 57 and i had the same score in mock test as well. i am thing to re-appear in one week. Please let me know how can i improve?


----------



## Ahmed_12

Ahmed_12 said:


> Hi Mohan,
> 
> I have the similar problem. How did you improve your pronunciation? I have tried IELT 3 times and everytime i got 7+ but in the PTE exam my score was 57 and i had the same score in mock test as well. i am thing to re-appear in one week. Please let me know how can i improve?


Sure. The first one was 

In education system, assessment through written formal examinations is valid or not.

and second one was . There will be no need to learn more than one language in the future . Do you agree or disagree


----------



## ibra88

i got my results 3rd attempt exam
S: 69
R: 67
W: 55
L:58
the exam was very difficult yesterday and to be honest i never though that i can get these marks in S and R ! i though my marks would be soo low !
i will give you the golden advice to get high marks in speaking even though it was mentioned before 
"just focus on the pronunciation and the fluency"
specially when you describe an image ! they don't care about the content just make sure you pronunciation and the fluency are good enough , no need to describe all points though!

in the Summarize spoken test , seriously i couldn't understand any thing from the content ! the voice was very unclear and so fast ! i tried to speak any thing but fluently !

in the repeat the sentence , i didn't hear almost half of the sentences and finally i got 69 !

i'm sorry for being boring but seriously this is my golden advice for any one is taking this exam.

ps : i will book another exam for next Monday, good luck every one =]


----------



## JK684

protocol said:


> To all,
> 
> Struggling with reading section seeking for valuable suggestion.


Check all the pages of this thread, you will find a lot of valuable suggestions.

According to me, reading in PTE is all about time management. You should not spend a lot of time for arranging sentences and answering questions after reading the passage.


----------



## Commeilfaut

ibra88 said:


> "just focus on the pronunciation and the fluency"
> specially when you describe an image ! they don't care about the content just make sure you pronunciation and the fluency are good enough , no need to describe all points though


Hi, I am wondering about your comment regarding speaking: 

I just had an epic fail exam today, couldn't believe that my scores turned up to be so poor as the test itself was much easier than the scored practice test A (I got all over 79 in that one). 

Anyways, my question is if what you say is true, where would I loose the points in Speaking section if my enabling are as follows: 

My speaking score is 65, while Oral Fluency -79, Pronunciation-70 and Grammar 69. 
My guess is that I lost due to problems with the content? 

Could any of the experts clarify this, please. 
I am quite desperate at this moment, PTE-A was my last hope after a number of failures with IELTS writing (always 7.5).


----------



## ibra88

Commeilfaut said:


> Hi, I am wondering about your comment regarding speaking:
> 
> I just had an epic fail exam today, couldn't believe that my scores turned up to be so poor as the test itself was much easier than the scored practice test A (I got all over 79 in that one).
> 
> Anyways, my question is if what you say is true, where would I loose the points in Speaking section if my enabling are as follows:
> 
> My speaking score is 65, while Oral Fluency -79, Pronunciation-70 and Grammar 69.
> My guess is that I lost due to problems with the content?
> 
> Could any of the experts clarify this, please.
> I am quite desperate at this moment, PTE-A was my last hope after a number of failures with IELTS writing (always 7.5).


Hi, im sorry to hear that 
my words were according to my 3 attempt ,specially the last one yesterday !
what i meant there was specially in the describe the image section (forgive me if i didnt made it clear first).

did the time finish while you where still speaking in the describe the image section ? because they will consider it an uncompleted answer ,
please read that



> Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE A y'day and got my results today. I got a 90 overall. L/R/S/W is 90/87/90/86.
> 
> I need a 79+ in all sections so glad with the result. I took IELTS twice before this and got 8+ in all sections except Writing, in which I got 7.5 so opted for PTE A.
> 
> I feel PTE is scored leniently than IELTS as my writing skills have not changed since IELTS.
> 
> The biggest difference with PTE is its integrated test format. If you want to ace the test, you need to get a good hold of the test format and understand what is really required. For instance, while practicing, I scored a 57 in one of the scored tests for speaking. I was very surprised and after some digging around, realized that for speaking, fluency and pronunciation are more important than content. One needs to ignore the details from the lecture and just summarize the gist of the lecture in 30 seconds, that is enough.


----------



## Commeilfaut

Thanks Ibra, I guess that's maybe it. I got cut almost in every question, and didn't have time to mention all the main points I planned. I'll try to incorporate this next time (of course, if I manage to recover this time and make myself to do another attempt). Good luck to you too.


----------



## ibra88

yes i think that was the reason then ! as i said you dont have to mention all the points though just choose the important ones 

good luck


----------



## path_prasanna

Hi guys can you please let me know the essay topic which u received in today's exam...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello Mohan Babu,

First of all, congratulations on achieving the desired the score!

I am also preparing for PTE and need help with writing. I came you post mentioning that the essay topics are being repeated and that someone has maintained a updated list of topics along with model answers, can you please share the link for the same. It would really be helpful to me in my preparations.


----------



## ibra88

Mine was about the global climate change and who are responsable for it , goverments or individuals ?


----------



## path_prasanna

I did my practice test yesterday and scored overall 53..surprisingly I didn't score any of sections above 65. Where as in ielts I acheieved 7.5 in L/S,7 in R and 6.5 in W.what is the possibility of me getting above 65 in all modules in the real exam..please help me out ,my exam are on this Friday..


----------



## mgmg

path_prasanna said:


> I did my practice test yesterday and scored overall 53..surprisingly I didn't score any of sections above 65. Where as in ielts I acheieved 7.5 in L/S,7 in R and 6.5 in W.what is the possibility of me getting above 65 in all modules in the real exam..please help me out ,my exam are on this Friday..


According to the seniors from the forum, You could score 5 or 10 pts more in real exam compared to practise test because practise tests are more harder than the exam. Therefore, keep yourself calm and collected during exam. Hope and wish you good luck for your exam on Friday.


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks for the info buddy...can someone tell me how can I score more in writing n listening section?


----------



## msgforsunil

Sameer1626 said:


> cotact pearson on their asia pacific contact no.


India: 000 800 440 2020 (Toll)
United States / Canada 1-800-901-0229 Other countries (Toll) +1-952-681-3872
You may make a free skype call to US toll free number.


----------



## msgforsunil

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide on process of re-assessment of PTE exam?
> 
> How to go ahead for it?
> 
> Fees?
> 
> Duration?
> 
> Also, the link for the same.


Please read at http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## msgforsunil

star_p21 said:


> Hello Knockthedorr,
> 
> I am looking for starting material, could you please share the same.
> 
> Thanks!



Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
7. MacMillan

Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L) -- Search in torrents


3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


@natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

To begin assessing yourself, go through the freely available materials available(MacMillan and Official Guide) and later on take a call of going through practice plus.
Materials are at https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

Would recommend atleast one of the practice test so that you get an experience of the actual exam.


----------



## msgforsunil

oknee said:


> What are your tips for speaking? I got 60 there and will repeat the test soon.



Please read strategies at http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## msgforsunil

kshah said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> How does negative marking work in PTE?
> 
> Also how is the condition of keyboards at test centers? Of course my typing speed is around ~50/m but if the keyboard is not in good condition, that can cost a lot!
> 
> Please advice.


See for negative marking at http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

It includes multiple choice questions, highlight incorrect words.


----------



## ishugarg

i had exam day before yesterday, my all mates have received their results but still i didnot get my result..

Is something going for bad news for me???


----------



## mandy2137

ishugarg said:


> i had exam day before yesterday, my all mates have received their results but still i didnot get my result..
> 
> Is something going for bad news for me???


Why it would be?.....they say wait for 5 business days


----------



## ishugarg

their stauts is :- taken - Scores not reportable


----------



## mandy2137

ishugarg said:


> their stauts is :- taken - Scores not reportable


then they of course forward your result soon..don't worry.


----------



## Janardhan.G

ishugarg said:


> i had exam day before yesterday, my all mates have received their results but still i didnot get my result..
> 
> Is something going for bad news for me???


not to scare you, but these days they are delaying because of technical glitches(that is what they are saying).

My cousin gave her exam on May 1st and got her result on 20th may. They returned 50% exam fees as results are delayed.

however, she had to give her exam, because she haven't got desired score in writing.

I hope you get your desired score..good luck.


----------



## ishugarg

what was her score in all ???





Janardhan.G said:


> not to scare you, but these days they are delaying because of technical glitches(that is what they are saying).
> 
> My cousin gave her exam on May 1st and got her result on 20th may. They returned 50% exam fees as results are delayed.
> 
> however, she had to give her exam, because she haven't got desired score in writing.
> 
> I hope you get your desired score..good luck.


----------



## Janardhan.G

ishugarg said:


> what was her score in all ???


she got all above 75 except in writing..50.

she got 7.5 in her all IELTS attempts.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

I need help with PTE writing, I have difficulties in raising the writing score above 79, as I need 79 or more in all sections.

I did go through the recent posts here, there is a tracking list of essay topics, but the list was last updated on 5/24/2015

Can people, who attempted the exam on 25, 26 and 27 please post here the essay topics you got

Please provide us the essay topics you got, it will really be helpful to us.

Thanks in advance


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

path_prasanna,

Do you have a updated list of essay topics or the essay topics that came on 25, 26th and 27th

Please people who have attempted the exam today or will attempt the exam in coming days, please post your essay topics please, it will be really helpful


----------



## mandy2137

I Want to be Aussie said:


> path_prasanna,
> 
> Do you have a updated list of essay topics or the essay topics that came on 25, 26th and 27th
> 
> Please people who have attempted the exam today or will attempt the exam in coming days, please post your essay topics please, it will be really helpful


Hi mate,

I reckon the PTE essay topics are being repeated...you can go through them...most probably you will get among them...


----------



## Viral Patel

Hello frnds,

Whether I have to buy scored practise test A online. Which package I have to buy.

Pl advice


----------



## mgmg

Viral Patel said:


> Hello frnds,
> 
> Whether I have to buy scored practise test A online. Which package I have to buy.
> 
> Pl advice


If you like to practise one time, you can purchase practise test A at $39.99 or you can get both practise A and B at $ 59.99.


----------



## Viral Patel

Thanks mgmg, 

For the pkg $59, can I do multi time practice


----------



## mgmg

Viral Patel said:


> Thanks mgmg,
> 
> For the pkg $59, can I do multi time practice


No, it is only one time for each scored practise test, but there are sample questions which you can do practise up to 90 days.


----------



## path_prasanna

can someone please share the essay excel sheet.
Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

path_prasanna said:


> can someone please share the essay excel sheet.
> Thanks


Go through this link ...you will get solved essay topics

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## Himanshu Patel

does anyone have idea about this essay topic ?

"MANY PEOPLE THINK THAT REGIONS AFFECT SUCCESSFUL PERSON. WHAT IS YOUR OPINION ABOUT NATIVE REGION AND ACCOMPLISHED PERSON'S INFLUENCE ON THE REGION HE BELONGS TO?"


----------



## JK684

Himanshu Patel said:


> does anyone have idea about this essay topic ?
> 
> "MANY PEOPLE THINK THAT REGIONS AFFECT SUCCESSFUL PERSON. WHAT IS YOUR OPINION ABOUT NATIVE REGION AND ACCOMPLISHED PERSON'S INFLUENCE ON THE REGION HE BELONGS TO?"


Check the answer here - The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

3rd one in the answer list / 2nd one in question list - "_*3.Hometown*_"


----------



## path_prasanna

*hi*

thanks mandy!!


----------



## ishugarg

Three days have been passed, still no news for results......

Any one got the result for their PTE exam


----------



## mehran63

mehran63 said:


> I attend the "Scored Test A" and my results are:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 57
> Reading 75
> Speaking 62
> Writing 58
> 
> I need 65 each skill.
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 49
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I have a question:
> After doing the Scored Test B, if i reorder the tests, similar content would be presented? I mean each time I purchase these 2 mocks are different or no?


My scond scored test result:
Communicative Skills
Listening 62
Reading 61
Speaking 60
Writing 59

I need 65 each skill.

Enabling Skills
Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 62 
Pronunciation 45
Spelling 42
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 45

I want to book exam for May 10, Is it possible to get 65 each skill?


----------



## prashannak

Employer involve employees in decision making process of their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of both.

This was the essay topic came on 28th May.


----------



## jveer

I am new here . I have given ielts twice . My scores in 1st and 2nd attempt are 
L/R/W/S 7.5/8/7/6 and 7.5/8.5/6.5/6 I need 7 each or 65 each in case of pte . Can anybody suggest me will pte be more scoring in my case







l


----------



## mandy2137

jveer said:


> I am new here . I have given ielts twice . My scores in 1st and 2nd attempt are
> L/R/W/S 7.5/8/7/6 and 7.5/8.5/6.5/6 I need 7 each or 65 each in case of pte . Can anybody suggest me will pte be more scoring in my case
> 
> 
> 
> IMO you will get through easily. Just understand the format and scoring guide.
> 
> All BEST


----------



## jveer

thanks for your attention Mandy2137 Can you guide me how to tackle speaking as it was my weakness in ielts


----------



## mandy2137

jveer said:


> thanks for your attention Mandy2137 Can you guide me how to tackle speaking as it was my weakness in ielts


Mate I am sailing in same boat....in speaking we must concentrate with fluency than content. So that comes with practice...I would suggest you to practice with 1-2 images daily, speak loud by reading newspaper, circle those words which u can't speak properly...try to understand lectures..for that listen bbc radio..you can install tunein throug play store...search bbc radio there....more over if you work anywhere try to speak out with your colleagues in English through out the day...


----------



## path_prasanna

I just gave the exams.. Today's essay was"in the past 100 years,what is the greatest invention.."
I guess they are repeating the questions and also if you study the materials which are given in this forum surely can crack the exam with desireable score..
I guess Macmillan test builder and the tcyonline site is more than enough f u have got anything above 6 in ielts to achieve 65 and above.


----------



## mani_jeenu

Gave the exam on 21st

My scores were 
L-84
R-89
S-90
W-90

I think it was fairly easy. My job also helps here as I communicate with american and british clients over the phone quite frequently.


----------



## unlimitedme

mani_jeenu said:


> Gave the exam on 21st
> 
> My scores were
> L-84
> R-89
> S-90
> W-90
> 
> I think it was fairly easy. My job also helps here as I communicate with american and british clients over the phone quite frequently.


congrats.

I have some questions, during the describe diagram, are we suppose to keep on talking until the 40 seconds end? or do we need to stop few seconds prior?


----------



## JK684

Yes, you have to keep talking and let it automatically stop.


----------



## Sun S

*Suggession to PTE or IELTS*

Hi Guys..

I have attempted IELTS once and got 6 in all modules .
Pls suggest which will be easier to get 10 DIBP points between IELTS and PTE.

Thanks in advnace.


----------



## protocol

JK684 said:


> Yes, you have to keep talking and let it automatically stop.


But somewhere in above thread i read if you continue speak and time goes off, software will deduct mark considering it unanswered, is it right ?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks path prasanna.

Other who attempted the exam yesterday or today also please post the essay topics you got.

This is a genuine request, it will be really very helpful


----------



## R.P.G

Good evening Guys.

Though it is my first post, i was a silent reader of this forum
Today, i successfully cleared one great hurdle in PR Process. After 6 (4 IELTS and 2 PTE) unsuccessful attempts, i cleared my english requirement Exam.

Here are my scores:

L/R/W/S: 80/83/81/77.

Missed 20 points in just two marks in speaking. Nevertheless its a great relief.
I got all material from this forum. Thanks guys.

Essay Topic: About extreme sports. do you support them or not?


----------



## R.P.G

protocol said:


> But somewhere in above thread i read if you continue speak and time goes off, software will deduct mark considering it unanswered, is it right ?


Its always better you complete it before forceful closure. In my latest attempt i tried to complete my answer before the time and i got 77. In my last failed attempt in some questions i could not complete in time.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## R.P.G

Sun S said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I have attempted IELTS once and got 6 in all modules .
> Pls suggest which will be easier to get 10 DIBP points between IELTS and PTE.
> 
> Thanks in advnace.


Obviously PTE. It gives you a fair chance in getting score unlike IELTS.

Go with PTE.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Guys, please when you mention about your PTE a attempt please also mention about the essay topic you got

Request please


----------



## Himanshu Patel

R.P.G said:


> Good evening Guys.
> 
> Though it is my first post, i was a silent reader of this forum
> Today, i successfully cleared one great hurdle in PR Process. After 6 (4 IELTS and 2 PTE) unsuccessful attempts, i cleared my english requirement Exam.
> 
> Here are my scores:
> 
> L/R/W/S: 80/83/81/77.
> 
> Missed 20 points in just two marks in speaking. Nevertheless its a great relief.
> I got all material from this forum. Thanks guys.
> 
> Essay Topic: About extreme sports. do you support them or not?


Hi RPG,

can you tell us how u tackled questions like re-order para, re-tell lecture, summarize (in listening and writing)?????

and
material that u used in practice????
(difficulty level between practice material and real exam)


----------



## cocomart

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hi RPG,
> 
> can you tell us how u tackled questions like re-order para, re-tell lecture, summarize (in listening and writing)?????
> 
> and
> material that u used in practice????
> (difficulty level between practice material and real exam)


Congratulations. Please share your materials. :')


----------



## jeevannie

Hello Friends,
I took PTE exam couple of days before but I didn't get score. S-48/R-48/W-50/L-53... I should take individual 7...

Please help me... My ACS approved, I'm waiting for that score.

Thanks,
Jeeva


----------



## R.P.G

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hi RPG,
> 
> can you tell us how u tackled questions like re-order para, re-tell lecture, summarize (in listening and writing)?????
> 
> and
> material that u used in practice????
> (difficulty level between practice material and real exam)


I used Macmillan and Official guide. Total 8 tests. I didnot take any scored practice test.

Both Official guide tests and real exam are same in difficulty level.

for reorder paragraphs, check out this video . I followed it for all practice tests(total 16 to 18 reorder paragraph questions). I saw improvement and i implemented the same.
hope this helps. 

for summarize written texts, i controlled my self not to write more sentence combinations. I tried deriving two sentences, one from conclusion and one from other remaining paragraphs and later combined them with connectors like however, regardless etc. This worked for me. try to practice these this way, these may work for you too. Macmillan is superb book. try to understand how the answers were derived.

for retell lecture, note down important words and try to get main point of the speech.


----------



## R.P.G

jeevannie said:


> Hello Friends,
> I took PTE exam couple of days before but I didn't get score. S-48/R-48/W-50/L-53... I should take individual 7...
> 
> Please help me... My ACS approved, I'm waiting for that score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeeva



i suggest you to practice as much as you can. you get all important material and tips from this forum.

Good luck.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

R.P.G said:


> I used Macmillan and Official guide. Total 8 tests. I didnot take any scored practice test.
> 
> Both Official guide tests and real exam are same in difficulty level.
> 
> for reorder paragraphs, check out this video . I followed it for all practice tests(total 16 to 18 reorder paragraph questions). I saw improvement and i implemented the same.
> hope this helps.
> 
> for summarize written texts, i controlled my self not to write more sentence combinations. I tried deriving two sentences, one from conclusion and one from other remaining paragraphs and later combined them with connectors like however, regardless etc. This worked for me. try to practice these this way, these may work for you too. Macmillan is superb book. try to understand how the answers were derived.
> 
> for retell lecture, note down important words and try to get main point of the speech.
> 
> PTE Academic: Test Tip - YouTube


Thanks RPG,

your technique is great..


----------



## jeevannie

Thanks a lot. I will try out and If any idea how to find multiple choice?


----------



## haresh_140179

*PTE exam*



protocol said:


> Big congrats Mohan, though my exam is also down the line ....I am quite silent listener on this form had tried 2 times IELTS but no luck.....I really appreciate if you please share some of the study material you might have prepared your self to crack this beast.


Could you please share the material you used to through the exam, i am also planning to go for exam


----------



## haresh_140179

*PTE exam*



Himanshu Patel said:


> Hi RPG,
> 
> can you tell us how u tackled questions like re-order para, re-tell lecture, summarize (in listening and writing)?????
> 
> and
> material that u used in practice????
> (difficulty level between practice material and real exam)


Could you please share the material you used for exam link etc


----------



## path_prasanna

i got my results some time before
L-66
R-65
S-64
W-67
i made some mistakes in short answers,may be i need to improve that section and describe section.will be taking the exam very soon.


----------



## protocol

path_prasanna said:


> i got my results some time before
> L-66
> R-65
> S-64
> W-67
> i made some mistakes in short answers,may be i need to improve that section and describe section.will be taking the exam very soon.




Good man keep going, appreciate please to share your experience in regards of toughness of real exam, as compare to study material .


----------



## path_prasanna

i just practiced for two days n got this result.. Practice materials are little bit hard compared to the real exam. My guess is ,if you have acheieved a score of 6/6.5 in ielts believe me you can crack it.

Cheers..:blush::+1:


----------



## R.P.G

path_prasanna said:


> i got my results some time before
> L-66
> R-65
> S-64
> W-67
> i made some mistakes in short answers,may be i need to improve that section and describe section.will be taking the exam very soon.


good luck..hmm 1 mark..


----------



## path_prasanna

My practice test A scores were
L-57
R-49
S-45
W-59
Ielts score -L-7.5/R-6.5/S-8/W-6


----------



## Himanshu Patel

haresh_140179 said:


> Could you please share the material you used for exam link etc


Bro...go through all the pages of this forum. You will find lots of links and tips.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## vram

Hi guys great to see some PTE scores. I need to get 79+ in PTE in order to get 20 points for language. How hard is it to get 79+ in all band in PTE? These are my IELTS results.

1st attempt- W-7.5, S-8, L-8.5,R-9[Missed by 0.5 in riting]
2nd attempt- W-7.5, S-7, L-7, R-7.5
3rd attempt- W-7.5, S-8, L-9, R-9 [Missed my 0.5 in writing]

So just wondering how hard is PTE.
Thanks in advance and any suggestions welcome


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

Need urgent help

I have the list of essays that are being repeated in PTE and I have also tried to make model answer for each of the topics.

I am trying to mugg up each easy and ending up spending a lot of time do so, completed ten essays in two days.

Please advice if this a right way to do it.

I thought of doing so since I though by doing I would be able to write essay with good vocabulary avoiding any grammatical mistakes.

Please advice


----------



## reddytelecom478

path_prasanna said:


> i got my results some time before
> L-66
> R-65
> S-64
> W-67
> i made some mistakes in short answers,may be i need to improve that section and describe section.will be taking the exam very soon.


Hello Mate, 
Very bad, you didn't get succeed with short of 1 mark. However, don't let loose your hope on the test. Make a strategy plan and workout accordingly. All the best for your future endeavors. By the way, if you don't mind , could you share your enabling scores( Grammar, Oral fluency, Pronunciation, Spellings, Vocabulary, Written discourse) to further analysis of your scores. 

BR// NAGA.


----------



## batra786

*hiiiiiiiiiii*

Hello!
Your IELTS scores are very impressive.
Just go through the paid practice PTE tests and read the all tips in this thread. I am sure you can get more than 79+, say get 90-90-90-90  easily. 


I hope I can also reach that score 


Thanks




vram said:


> Hi guys great to see some PTE scores. I need to get 79+ in PTE in order to get 20 points for language. How hard is it to get 79+ in all band in PTE? These are my IELTS results.
> 
> 1st attempt- W-7.5, S-8, L-8.5,R-9[Missed by 0.5 in riting]
> 2nd attempt- W-7.5, S-7, L-7, R-7.5
> 3rd attempt- W-7.5, S-8, L-9, R-9 [Missed my 0.5 in writing]
> 
> So just wondering how hard is PTE.
> Thanks in advance and any suggestions welcome


----------



## path_prasanna

Grammer-88,oral fluency-63,pronounciation-64,spelling-58,vocab-65,written discourse-55


----------



## path_prasanna

forum members,
what should i do to improve my scores in speaking and reading..both r in the border,would like to get your advice on it.please help me out.
Regards.


----------



## Mohan Babu

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need urgent help
> 
> I have the list of essays that are being repeated in PTE and I have also tried to make model answer for each of the topics.
> 
> I am trying to mugg up each easy and ending up spending a lot of time do so, completed ten essays in two days.
> 
> Please advice if this a right way to do it.
> 
> I thought of doing so since I though by doing I would be able to write essay with good vocabulary avoiding any grammatical mistakes.
> 
> Please advice


Hi, 
Dont mugg up essay answers. It is not going to help you. Please make a note of key points and you need to develop your own story out of it. Looking at this answer you will get to know the flow of the essay and try to write your own story. 

Especially look out for introduction part and some key points that needs to be covered. Try to write complex sentences which are gramatically correct and make sure there are no spelling errors. 

When i say complex, it has be lengthy one. Use connecting words to write such lengthy sentences.


----------



## Sameer1626

vram said:


> Hi guys great to see some PTE scores. I need to get 79+ in PTE in order to get 20 points for language. How hard is it to get 79+ in all band in PTE? These are my IELTS results.
> 
> 1st attempt- W-7.5, S-8, L-8.5,R-9[Missed by 0.5 in riting]
> 2nd attempt- W-7.5, S-7, L-7, R-7.5
> 3rd attempt- W-7.5, S-8, L-9, R-9 [Missed my 0.5 in writing]
> 
> So just wondering how hard is PTE.
> Thanks in advance and any suggestions welcome


Hi,

I dont know why people are still wasting their hard earned money to the Money Making SCAM i.e. IELTS. I would suggest you to go for PTE ASAP and believe me that it seems to be easier but its not. The reason why many of us have cleared this test is only because of the transparency in their scoring system.

Take a week's time for getting yourself acquainted to its format and Whooo.....you will be ready for your exam after that.

All The Best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

path_prasanna said:


> forum members,
> what should i do to improve my scores in speaking and reading..both r in the border,would like to get your advice on it.please help me out.
> Regards.


Hi mate,

In reading section there are 17 questions which u have to compete in 30-40 minutes. Now according to me Reading section is the toughest of all and in this section you have to manage ur time wisely.

Now in most of the cases you will get *2-3 re arrange,4-5 fill in the blanks, 4-5 dropdowns,2-3 multipe choice, 2 single answer*. ITS JUST THE APPROX FIGURES.....

My Advice to fellow test takers are

1) Dont waste your time in re arrange as it doesn't have any negative marking and most of the time is been spent on this section just to gain 5 correct points whereas the time consumed in this particular question is the highest.

2) Concentrate more on the fill in the blanks and dropdowns as they each of these questions give u an opportunity to score 5 in each and is relatively easier than the re arrange.

In my last attempt i have suggested the same to my spouse and have distributed time to each question and it worked for her. She got 17 questions and 40 minutes to complete it. We have alloted 2 minutes to 7 questions *1.5 X 7=10.5 min, 10 x 3= 30 min*, though she end up saving a minute while finishing off with this section.

I hope this might be useful to others while appearing for their PTE.

PTE IS JUST NOT ONLY ABOUT ENGLISH BUT A BIT OF SMART WORK TOO  !!


----------



## jveer

path_prasanna said:


> My practice test A scores were
> L-57
> R-49
> S-45
> W-59
> Ielts score -L-7.5/R-6.5/S-8/W-6


My Ielts score is L-7.5 R-8.5 S- 6 W 6.5 
Do you think it will be easier for me to score more than 65 in each section in pte .
How do you manage writing 200 words in 20 mins


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Which spellings are correct organization or organisation.

I mean British English or American English


----------



## unlimitedme

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Which spellings are correct organization or organisation.
> 
> I mean British English or American English


Both is accepted.


----------



## kishoreshet

*Cleared PTE 3rd attempt*

I cleared PTE today - Big "Thank You" to each and everyone in the forum for all their advice and shares, this would not have been possible without the tips and motivation that this thread has given me.

I have only one important suggestion that is not shared in this forum.

Please read the below book as this is the key to understanding the sample answers and feedback given by exam checkers.

*Book Name: Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack*

This can be obtained from Pearson Pte centres or Chopras - ask them to help with a photocopy of this book or take it from people who are taking Pearson PTE preparation course, they have this book with them.

All the best!!


----------



## path_prasanna

Both the formats are correct but you have to stick with one through out.


----------



## ibra88

hello guys,
tomorrow is my 4th attempt exam.however, i have a question
is it better to leave any of "fill in the blank" questions or answer it if im less than 50% sure about them !
and one more,
in the summarize written test its said in one sentence but i believe i saw an ideal answer for that in the official pte practice they used more than one sentence !


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks Sameer1626 for your advice,will follow that in my next exam.


----------



## path_prasanna

*Hi jveer*



jveer said:


> My Ielts score is L-7.5 R-8.5 S- 6 W 6.5
> Do you think it will be easier for me to score more than 65 in each section in pte .
> How do you manage writing 200 words in 20 mins


you can achieve that score bro.
Just concentrate while you do your exam,before that give at least one or two weeks time for practicing and getting familiar with the format. You have a pretty decent Ielts score,so i guess you can achieve the required score.

For essay-go through the below blog,most of the essay's are getting repeated so just go though this and get urself an idea about the topics and ideas.It helped me in writing the essay.
blog-dylanaung.blogspot.sg/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html

cheers


----------



## R.P.G

ibra88 said:


> hello guys,
> tomorrow is my 4th attempt exam.however, i have a question
> is it better to leave any of "fill in the blank" questions or answer it if im less than 50% sure about them !
> and one more,
> in the summarize written test its said in one sentence but i believe i saw an ideal answer for that in the official pte practice they used more than one sentence !


why do you want to leave blank? there is no negative marking for this.

no, summarize written text,it should be single continuous sentence.

for summarize spoken text, you can use multiple sentences.


----------



## ibra88

R.P.G said:


> why do you want to leave blank? there is no negative marking for this.
> 
> no, summarize written text,it should be single continuous sentence.
> 
> for summarize spoken text, you can use multiple sentences.


thanks man,
so is the multiple choice with multiple answers the only question which might give me a negative mark !


----------



## protocol

ibra88 said:


> hello guys,
> tomorrow is my 4th attempt exam.however, i have a question
> is it better to leave any of "fill in the blank" questions or answer it if im less than 50% sure about them !
> and one more,
> in the summarize written test its said in one sentence but i believe i saw an ideal answer for that in the official pte practice they used more than one sentence !



As per my understanding for summarize written text we can extend the sentence with proper use of connecting word. But yes the sentence must be one single sentence. Start with capital letter and end with one single fullstop.


----------



## Muddasir

Hi guys, 

All those guys who have taken PTE academic, please do share your experience and as well as your essay topic and short questions/answers with us. 
We will really appreciate it. 
Thank you


----------



## keerat565

Hi All,

I will be appearing for my PTE Academic test soon. I have purchased the scored test on PTE site for preparation.
For listening section, can we listen to text multiple times or is it allowed to listen only once?
Also, any suggestion on where I can get extra material. I have not appeared for IELTS and appearing for PTE first time.


----------



## R.P.G

Muddasir said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> All those guys who have taken PTE academic, please do share your experience and as well as your essay topic and short questions/answers with us.
> We will really appreciate it.
> Thank you


this complete thread is for the same purpose..sharing. Just go through this thread from page 1. there are many extremely useful tips.


----------



## R.P.G

keerat565 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be appearing for my PTE Academic test soon. I have purchased the scored test on PTE site for preparation.
> For listening section, can we listen to text multiple times or is it allowed to listen only once?
> Also, any suggestion on where I can get extra material. I have not appeared for IELTS and appearing for PTE first time.


nope..only once..other materials are

1) Official guide 
2) Macmillan test builder.


----------



## R.P.G

ibra88 said:


> thanks man,
> so is the multiple choice with multiple answers the only question which might give me a negative mark !


yep..only multiple answers have negative mark.

for summarize written text, this is what i followed and it worked for me. Hope this is helpful.
I tried deriving two sentences, one from conclusion and one from other remaining paragraphs and later combined them with connectors like however, regardless etc.


----------



## kresh

*Strategy of PTE preparing*

Hello all!!

I will plan to take an exam through the few month, but I don't have materials for preparing. I saw some tests on pearsonpte.com and two paper book like Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013 and McMillan - PTE Academic Testbuilder - 2012, but it's all. Please give me advice about some online tests or books and please share strategy of PTE preparing.

P.S. I had two attempts for the Academic IELTS and my high score was 5.5.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## murali2888

*Thanks*

Hi All,

Until now I was a silent observer of this forum. With the help of the advises and strategies shared by the folks in this forum, I was able to clear PTE in my first attempt.

I am quite relieved now after four unsuccessful IELTS attempts.

MY PTE Scores
Listening - 74
Reading - 83
Speaking - 69
Writing - 82

Thanks a lot for all those folks who shared their experiences and strategies which helped me a lot. You guys are doing some wonderful work.
EOI submitted. Hope everything goes well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## edubbulhoes

*Congrats!*

Congratulations man!
May you share your IELTS scores please? Just for future reference for those who haven't decided yet between IELTS and PTE.

Thanks and best of luck with your visa application.

Eduardo




murali2888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Until now I was a silent observer of this forum. With the help of the advises and strategies shared by the folks in this forum, I was able to clear PTE in my first attempt.
> 
> I am quite relieved now after four unsuccessful IELTS attempts.
> 
> MY PTE Scores
> Listening - 74
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 69
> Writing - 82
> 
> Thanks a lot for all those folks who shared their experiences and strategies which helped me a lot. You guys are doing some wonderful work.
> EOI submitted. Hope everything goes well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## murali2888

edubbulhoes said:


> Congratulations man!
> May you share your IELTS scores please? Just for future reference for those who haven't decided yet between IELTS and PTE.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck with your visa application.
> 
> Eduardo


Thanks edubbulhoes. Here are my IETLS scores.

Attempt 1 :- L-8.5 R-7 W-6.5 S-6.5
Attempt 2 :- L-9 R-9 W-6 S-6.5
Attempt 3 :- L-9 R-9 W-7.5 S-6.5
Attempt 4 :- L-9 R-9 W-7 S-6


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello Murali,

Please mention the essay topic you got.

Since you scored more than 80 in writing, can you please me know jow did you prepare for writing


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

Those who took PTE in last week and today please share the essay topic you got.

At least please tell if it was from the list prepared or was it a new one

Please guys please help


----------



## murali2888

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello Murali,
> 
> Please mention the essay topic you got.
> 
> Since you scored more than 80 in writing, can you please me know jow did you prepare for writing


Hi,

I do not remember the exact words from the topic but it was similar to the below.

Should consumer goods companies concentrate on quality or special discounts and offers to promote their products?

I had followed ielts-simon.com and subscribed the essay correction service provided by ielts-blog.com. They were very useful in improving my writing for IELTS. For PTE, i used the same techniques as like IELTS.


----------



## starkid

I gave PTE exam last month and got 90,90,90,89 ...I was shocked. Was expecting good scores in listening , reading and writing areas but not in speaking since i could not finish one of the graph explanation questions properly...


----------



## ibra88

R.P.G said:


> yep..only multiple answers have negative mark.
> 
> for summarize written text, this is what i followed and it worked for me. Hope this is helpful.
> I tried deriving two sentences, one from conclusion and one from other remaining paragraphs and later combined them with connectors like however, regardless etc.


Thanks R.P.G
you know that i can use (however) only after a full stop (.)
in the official practice they used (; however) !

can any one please explain the difference between (.) and (


----------



## R.P.G

ibra88 said:


> Thanks R.P.G
> you know that i can use (however) only after a full stop (.)
> in the official practice they used (; however) !
> 
> can any one please explain the difference between (.) and (


hmm..i just referring 'However' as connector here(in general i mentioned, sorry for the confusion).

Use words such as rather, regardless, while etc... i practiced this with macmillan exercises.
i made a list of these from sample responses and other articles.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Starkid,

How did you prepare for writing and listening.

Please share some tips.

I really need help with writing and listening.

Also do you remember the essay topic you got in your test.

Please share


----------



## starkid

I used official guide book from PTE ..Had got another book for tests but the CD that came with it was not working in my MAC . I collected few topics that was mentioned in PTE posts here and wrote essays the day before exam..I don't remember topics that came but i could reuse some 60% of points that i used in practice. Exam center gave me earplugs and noise cancelling headphones and so was not distracted while attempting listening section. For essays fill up word count first and then do editing.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks for the reply


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

I am preparing for writing using the list of essays that are repeating, should I do anything extra than this.

Any tips for doing better in summarize the written text.

Also please some tips for listening


----------



## msgforsunil

I Want to be Aussie said:


> I am preparing for writing using the list of essays that are repeating, should I do anything extra than this.
> 
> Any tips for doing better in summarize the written text.
> 
> Also please some tips for listening



Read http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip for strategies.

Essays
PTE Essay topics 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
Writing Task 2
IELTS Essay, topic: Financial education | IELTS-Blog
IELTS Model Essay - Student Assessment


----------



## ILovetoEat

Hi guys, could you please let me know which one is harder among the three:
1. MacMillan
2. Mock test
3. Real test

So far I have only prepared using MacMillan, but I'm afraid that the mock test and real test might be even harder.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## protocol

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi guys, could you please let me know which one is harder among the three:
> 1. MacMillan
> 2. Mock test
> 3. Real test
> 
> So far I have only prepared using MacMillan, but I'm afraid that the mock test and real test might be even harder.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Referring old threads it was suppose to be mock test .


----------



## ibra88

just finish my exam.
i've got 2 summarize and 2 essays !
1- is english will be effected due to globalization increase
2- places effecting people

wish me luck to crack it this time after a 3 failed attempts
good luck every one


----------



## haresh_140179

Hi all,

Please advice me which book i have to use for preparation PTE official guide or PTE test builder


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Will the points be deducted if we write more than 300 words, something like 315 -320 words


----------



## murali2888

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Will the points be deducted if we write more than 300 words, something like 315 -320 words


Yes. You will loose marks for the Form criteria. Please refer to the PTEA_Score_Guide for detailed explanation of the scores distribution.


----------



## Sameer1626

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Will the points be deducted if we write more than 300 words, something like 315 -320 words


It doesn't have any negative marking but yes you'll not get the full marks either, try to write within 300 words.


----------



## ibra88

after 4 attempts i still couldn't get the desired score....very depressed and started to lose hope


----------



## ausram

ibra88 said:


> after 4 attempts i still couldn't get the desired score....very depressed and started to lose hope


IN which area you are getting less marks.. I tried doing this on third attempt.. In speaking section, I tried to speak american accent english. This will help in scoring max. marks in initial 8 to 10 sections of speaking. And this is also provide partial score for reading section.. which will help you in clearing reading section.

In Writing section, for essay writing you need to focus on writing 3 to 4 paragraphs. First paragraph containing .. your opinion, second paragraph.. your points supporting your opinion, third one .. point against your opinion, fourth one with conclusion.. 

IN Listening section.. you practice writing short hand sentences.. meaning.. if speaker is saying that "Migration to Australia is difficult with out proper english score". You can write this on note pad or one the screen like ' mgrn 2 aus is diff wd o2 prpr eng scr'. Later you can expand it..

Try this out and you can certainly clear it..


----------



## ibra88

ausram said:


> IN which area you are getting less marks.. I tried doing this on third attempt.. In speaking section, I tried to speak american accent english. This will help in scoring max. marks in initial 8 to 10 sections of speaking. And this is also provide partial score for reading section.. which will help you in clearing reading section.
> 
> In Writing section, for essay writing you need to focus on writing 3 to 4 paragraphs. First paragraph containing .. your opinion, second paragraph.. your points supporting your opinion, third one .. point against your opinion, fourth one with conclusion..
> 
> IN Listening section.. you practice writing short hand sentences.. meaning.. if speaker is saying that "Migration to Australia is difficult with out proper english score". You can write this on note pad or one the screen like ' mgrn 2 aus is diff wd o2 prpr eng scr'. Later you can expand it..
> 
> Try this out and you can certainly clear it..


thank you ausram
my marks are:-
1st attempt: L=59 ,R=55, S=46 ,W= 59
2nd attempt:L=65,R=62, S=65 ,W=64
3rd attempt:L=58 ,R=67, S= 69,W=55
4th attempt:L=60 ,R=62, S=69 ,W=60

the speaking is not an issue for me as you can see.
my weakest point is in writing section, i couldn't get above 65 in all of my attempts!
in writing section i followed ielts task 2 tactics but with no point !
my hardest part is when i hear a recording and the voice is not clean at all and when the speak fast so cant get the points. 

i don't know ,as you can see all my marks are unstable i cant guarantee any of them above 65 !

i don't know what to do to be honest because i have spent a lot of money and effort in this exam and still cant get the desired mark and the biggest problem is that im not improving after an attempt. it absolutely depends on your luck when you give the exam.


----------



## rchatla

I am short of 2marks in reading for PTE-A. Should I go for rescore? Does anyone has experience?


----------



## Tarun1410

*My Experience*

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for some time and finally gave PTE-Academic on 29th May 2015 at New Delhi.

I got my results today and I scored overall 90.

Breakup L :84, R: 90, S:90,W:90.

My Tips :

1. Listening : I was overconfident in this section and hence my marks suffered. I scored 9 in IELTS and was over - confident in this section. I would suggest to take this section very seriously as it comes towards the end and you are almost exhausted attempting. From my perspective, Highlight incorrect words and Fill in the Blanks are the easiest.One mistake that i did was to write directly on the computer screen.in the whole process I missed a couple of words. I would suggest writing them down on the notepad and then transferring the contents to screen.

I struggled a bit on the Multiple choice multiple answer section for speaking as for atleast one of the questions i found all the answers correct. for this section I would suggest writing down the important words that match the answers. 

for the exam i gave, I found this section to be toughest. 

2. Reading : This section was the easiest for me. Pay special attention to time as I was running out of time with almost 5 questions remaining. My advice for this section is to trust your intuition. for most of the questions, if you get an answer for the first time, it is probably correct. If you get into thinking mode, you will alternate between choices. 

3. Writing : I got one essay "Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance". Trust me, before the exam, I was worried as writing is my weakest point. I have not written essays in ages and was really worried. Now the easy part, Essays are certainly repeated. I prepared a list of all the essays and wrote them separately. I am attaching my model essays and would like to thank everyone who contributed for the essays specially the links that were provided . I followed them right to the point and the result is for everyone to see. Advice here would be not to memorize the essay but the main points.Other advice would be to use connectors like in addition to , however , to conclude etc. 

4. Speaking : Only advice, be natural and confident. I missed out a couple of words in repeat sentence and one retell lecture was absolutely out of what was the lecture about. I just spoke without hesitation and breaks. (Content was non existent). For describe images, for first 10 seconds reword the sentences provided with the images like "The Bar graph provided shows the pattern of increase/decrease in population of xyz city during the decade of 1970-1980" then tell about the highest value and the lowest value" you can also provide a conclusion if time permits. I found this to be the easiest of all. Another suggestion would be to stop by 35-36 seconds. For repeat sentences, the strategy I adopted was to concentrate on the last few words. This automatically gives you initial connecting sentences.

I would be more than happy to help anyone if any further help is required from my side.

Please go through the essays and I am sure everybody will come out successful

Regards,
Tarun


P.S This was my First Attempt with PTE-A. I Gave IELTS earlier with Scores L 9, R 9, S 8, W 6.5 I am applying for IcT Systems Analyst and will be lodging my EOI with 70 Points.


----------



## ibra88

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time and finally gave PTE-Academic on 29th May 2015 at New Delhi.
> 
> I got my results today and I scored overall 90.
> 
> Breakup L :84, R: 90, S:90,W:90.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1. Listening : I was overconfident in this section and hence my marks suffered. I scored 9 in IELTS and was over - confident in this section. I would suggest to take this section very seriously as it comes towards the end and you are almost exhausted attempting. From my perspective, Highlight incorrect words and Fill in the Blanks are the easiest.One mistake that i did was to write directly on the computer screen.in the whole process I missed a couple of words. I would suggest writing them down on the notepad and then transferring the contents to screen.
> 
> I struggled a bit on the Multiple choice multiple answer section for speaking as for atleast one of the questions i found all the answers correct. for this section I would suggest writing down the important words that match the answers.
> 
> for the exam i gave, I found this section to be toughest.
> 
> 2. Reading : This section was the easiest for me. Pay special attention to time as I was running out of time with almost 5 questions remaining. My advice for this section is to trust your intuition. for most of the questions, if you get an answer for the first time, it is probably correct. If you get into thinking mode, you will alternate between choices.
> 
> 3. Writing : I got one essay "Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance". Trust me, before the exam, I was worried as writing is my weakest point. I have not written essays in ages and was really worried. Now the easy part, Essays are certainly repeated. I prepared a list of all the essays and wrote them separately. I am attaching my model essays and would like to thank everyone who contributed for the essays specially the links that were provided . I followed them right to the point and the result is for everyone to see. Advice here would be not to memorize the essay but the main points.Other advice would be to use connectors like in addition to , however , to conclude etc.
> 
> 4. Speaking : Only advice, be natural and confident. I missed out a couple of words in repeat sentence and one retell lecture was absolutely out of what was the lecture about. I just spoke without hesitation and breaks. (Content was non existent). For describe images, for first 10 seconds reword the sentences provided with the images like "The Bar graph provided shows the pattern of increase/decrease in population of xyz city during the decade of 1970-1980" then tell about the highest value and the lowest value" you can also provide a conclusion if time permits. I found this to be the easiest of all. Another suggestion would be to stop by 35-36 seconds. For repeat sentences, the strategy I adopted was to concentrate on the last few words. This automatically gives you initial connecting sentences.
> 
> I would be more than happy to help anyone if any further help is required from my side.
> 
> Please go through the essays and I am sure everybody will come out successful
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun
> 
> 
> P.S This was my First Attempt with PTE-A. I Gave IELTS earlier with Scores L 9, R 9, S 8, W 6.5 I am applying for IcT Systems Analyst and will be lodging my EOI with 70 Points.


i dont know how to thank you good man =]
i've attempted this exam 4 times and it seems that the writing is my weakest point
i really appreciate your help,
i will study your essays for the next attempt

thank you


----------



## haresh_140179

Thanks Tarun for sharing valuable info.


----------



## ishugarg

Finally, i got my result. It was Good.........

YU YU YU

PTE is really supporting for immigration purpose.......

scored 65+ in all and i was looking for the same.
This was first test.......... i didnot attempt ILETS which is like wastage of money and time........


Important point is that, i got 90 in spelling, grammer, written disclosure and 85 in vocabulary.......

As i m not native speaker so i got 65 and 70 marks in fluency and pronunciation...



I have submitted my EOI.........


----------



## R.P.G

ishugarg said:


> Finally, i got my result. It was Good.........
> 
> YU YU YU
> 
> PTE is really supporting for immigration purpose.......
> 
> scored 65+ in all and i was looking for the same.
> This was first test.......... i didnot attempt ILETS which is like wastage of money and time........
> 
> 
> Important point is that, i got 90 in spelling, grammer, written disclosure and 85 in vocabulary.......
> 
> As i m not native speaker so i got 65 and 70 marks in fluency and pronunciation...
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI.........


Congrats!! for which occupation you submitted EOI? do you have state sponsor ship ready..?


----------



## aarif

Hello All,

As many people are preparing for PTE A and with each other help many got desired score.

With the same and to extend the flow, I am planning to create whatsup group so we can discuss about PTE and help each other.

PM me your no to join the group.

Cheers!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys,

Need ur opinion. 

I have IELTS S:9 R:9 L:8 and W:7 - i can try to re-take ielts and push for 8 in all, or do u think PTE is better? I have done the PTE CD tests - and really struggle with summaries part.


----------



## Nursethatcare

Hi guys.







im a newbie here. But first and foremost i would like to thank everyone who unselfishly shared their experiences and knowledge about cracking PTE-A. I dont have any background on these english tests yet but i need to take one for my nursing registration in australia. This forum helped me decide to take PTE A instead. I booked my exam on august and im on the process of sorting all reviewers that i need. Im waiting for the book i ordered online which is the "official guide....." and i guess 2 months of review will be enough for me. But i need some advice as well. I will do self review rather than pay review centers. In regards to this. Im shamelessly asking for some resources that i can use to crack the exam. I need to get 65 overall. Without 58 and below with each category. If any one might be reading this. You can send any resources you want to share on my mail.







kristineannsantosintia at g mail. com thank you so much. Im looking for some review buddies too. Have a great day ahead..


----------



## ishugarg

Please check your email box.......

i have sent you complete study guide.




Nursethatcare said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a newbie here. But first and foremost i would like to thank everyone who unselfishly shared their experiences and knowledge about cracking PTE-A. I dont have any background on these english tests yet but i need to take one for my nursing registration in australia. This forum helped me decide to take PTE A instead. I booked my exam on august and im on the process of sorting all reviewers that i need. Im waiting for the book i ordered online which is the "official guide....." and i guess 2 months of review will be enough for me. But i need some advice as well. I will do self review rather than pay review centers. In regards to this. Im shamelessly asking for some resources that i can use to crack the exam. I need to get 65 overall. Without 58 and below with each category. If any one might be reading this. You can send any resources you want to share on my mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristineannsantosintia at g mail. com thank you so much. Im looking for some review buddies too. Have a great day ahead..


----------



## IshM

I have booked PTE-A: 13-Jun.
Havent started preparing.
Went to few nearby book shops to inquire about PTE book but they don't have it.
Planning to purchase Gold Test Preparation for $59.99 will that be sufficient?
If I purchase on Saturday 6-Jun, as soon as I make payment, will the test be immediately available to me?
Please assist. 
Many thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

ishugarg said:


> Please check your email box....... i have sent you complete study guide.


Mate, can you please send me too?


----------



## keerat565

ishugarg said:


> Please check your email box.......
> 
> i have sent you complete study guide.


Hi,

Can you please send me the same material

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ibra88

ishugarg said:


> Please check your email box.......
> 
> i have sent you complete study guide.


can you send me also ,please ?


----------



## agiri

hello can u send me the guide as well.

I am looking for material for PTE A. Can somebody help me with that .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aussie_Researcher

Greetings fellow Expats. I'm now living in Perth and doing a study on why people chose different language tests. If you are doing/have done PTE, I'd like to hear from you. Send an email to [email protected] and I'll send a link to a short questionnaire. You'll get a $10 retail voucher that can be used in lots of shops (NB: in Australia only). Thanks!


----------



## Aussie_Researcher

Hi Mats - I'm living in Perth and doing a study on why people chose different language tests. If you are doing/have done PTE, I'd like to hear from you. Send an email to [email protected] and I'll send a link to a short questionnaire. You'll get a $10 retail voucher that can be used in lots of shops (NB: in Australia only). Thanks!


----------



## Aussie_Researcher

Greetings Expats. I'm now living in Perth and doing a study on why people chose different language tests. If you are doing/have done PTE, I'd like to hear from you. Send an email to [email protected] and I'll send a link to a short questionnaire. You'll get a $10 retail voucher that can be used in lots of shops (NB: shops in Australia). Thanks!


----------



## abrao115

Mate,

Could you send the material to me also.
My mail id: [email protected]

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Nursethatcare

ishugarg said:


> Please check your email box.......
> 
> i have sent you complete study guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nursethatcare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a newbie here. But first and foremost i would like to thank everyone who unselfishly shared their experiences and knowledge about cracking PTE-A. I dont have any background on these english tests yet but i need to take one for my nursing registration in australia. This forum helped me decide to take PTE A instead. I booked my exam on august and im on the process of sorting all reviewers that i need. Im waiting for the book i ordered online which is the "official guide....." and i guess 2 months of review will be enough for me. But i need some advice as well. I will do self review rather than pay review centers. In regards to this. Im shamelessly asking for some resources that i can use to crack the exam. I need to get 65 overall. Without 58 and below with each category. If any one might be reading this. You can send any resources you want to share on my mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristineannsantosintia at g mail. com thank you so much. Im looking for some review buddies too. Have a great day ahead..
Click to expand...

 Thank you ishu garg for this.  i do appreciate it a lot.


----------



## samzam

Hi,

PTE Scores 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59
PTE Scores 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44

Second time I spoke more slowly and with a lot of pauses - so I won't be doing this on the 3rd attempt. There is a lot of material on this forum, so could anyone be so kind to paste the links on improving speaking - specifically on read aloud, describe image and re-tell lecture.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## samzam

I had a similar doubt about clicking next as soon as I finish recording. That cleared it.


----------



## samzam

I need 78 for Superior English, but I am doubting if my speaking can change that drastically.


----------



## blackrider89

samzam said:


> Hi,
> 
> PTE Scores 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59
> PTE Scores 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44
> 
> Second time I spoke more slowly and with a lot of pauses - so I won't be doing this on the 3rd attempt. There is a lot of material on this forum, so could anyone be so kind to paste the links on improving speaking - specifically on read aloud, describe image and re-tell lecture.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


You sat the test in Australia right?


----------



## samzam

blackrider89 said:


> You sat the test in Australia right?


Hyderabad


----------



## ajji117

Hi all,

there are so many pages here and i am unable to find the material for PTE-A exam.
so could you please re-post the links here or PM me.
If possible could you please send links for Practice tests too.

thanks in advance.
Ajay


----------



## manc0108

Guys,

I am facing the same problem in Speaking, getting less scores in Oral Fluency and Pronunciation.I used speech recognition software while practicing, it was perfectly working with my voice, don't know what happens in real exam.

What are the criteria for scoring???Experts, please guide us on this matter.


----------



## samzam

I also need to know the correct strategy for re tell lecture. Do they deduct marks for repeating back some of the lecture?

PTE Scores 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59 
PTE Scores 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44


----------



## sferns

Hello Everyone, 

I purchased the PTE Gold kit and gave mock 1 to see where I stand. Below my results. 
L :77, R: 73, S:60, W:84.

I froze during few of the describe graph/image questions focusing on content. From the feedback I seen scanning the thread, it is best to continue speaking clearly rather than focusing on content too much. 

If anyone is thinking about purchasing the PTE Gold kit, I suggest not to hesitate. The mock gave me a good understanding of where I stand and where I need to focus on. I would rather pay $59 dollars and get two mocks and the practice set, than pay $200 dollars to attempt another exam.

Few tips from experience so far: 
Prepare as much as you can from all the practice sets before the mock to get a feel of the test. 
Oh yeah, and don't forget the 10% discount code PTE2015 for 10% off on the actual exam.

Thanks, 
Steven


----------



## Aussie_Researcher

I read on an earlier thread that test takers had practiced by 'talking' to Google using the microphone option. Give that a go.


----------



## Aussie_Researcher

*Checking pronounciation*

Hi Aijaz

You can try talking to google using the microphone icon on the right hand side of the search window. There is also a program called Dragon you can search for.

Cheers
Tony




Sana_aij said:


> Hi, Does anyone know any software to check pronunciation?
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Aijaz


----------



## berabad

Nursethatcare said:


> Thank you ishu garg for this.  i do appreciate it a lot.


hi, can you forward the material to me as well? it's bernadetteabad at yahoo dot com dot ph

thanks!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

People who took PTE today, please provide the essay topics you got please


----------



## BIGJOJOTO

I Want to be Aussie said:


> People who took PTE today, please provide the essay topics you got please


PTE in Melbourne, Causes and Solutions - Describe a problem that affects the modern world, what are the causes, and how could it be tackled.

Taken the 22nd of May 2015.


----------



## Nursethatcare

BIGJOJOTO said:


> PTE in Melbourne, Causes and Solutions - Describe a problem that affects the modern world, what are the causes, and how could it be tackled.
> 
> Taken the 22nd of May 2015.


Hi! I booked my exam on August at Melbourne. Since you took your exam there can you please share your experiences and some preparations you made for PTE. How did you go on your score so far? I will look forward to it. Thank you so much.


----------



## samzam

Hi all,

These are my scores of sample test and actual exams in order. I'm beginning to think if I PTE-A is not meant for me in terms of speaking and start preparing for IELTS. I can speak better to a person than a computer I think. Suggestions?

PTE-A Sample Scored Test A: L/R/S/W 81/70/53/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 39/39
PTE A Sample Scored Test B 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 81/66/53/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/40

PTE-A 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59 
PTE-A 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44

PTE A Sample Scored Test B 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 84/77/57/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 66/38

I spoke too slow in the previous tests, so I sped up, as I thought long pauses in between may be the cause. It also seems like my pronunciation score reduces each time I give the exam. I do find graphs and re-tell lecture challenging, but I'm trying to be fluent when I speak and include keywords. Although I do hesitate at times while trying to frame a logical sentence. I am unsure of where else to improve.


----------



## BIGJOJOTO

Nursethatcare said:


> Hi! I booked my exam on August at Melbourne. Since you took your exam there can you please share your experiences and some preparations you made for PTE. How did you go on your score so far? I will look forward to it. Thank you so much.


This is the CD from the official book, just execute it on a Windows machine and enjoy!

mediafire . com/download/7d54tcoxr5nnyej/PTE_ACADEMIC.zip

The most important thing is to get familiarised with the types of questions.

Cheers!


----------



## krdheerajkumar

*Pte-a*

Thanks a lot for the tips Tarun...I have scored only L:65 R:58 S:51 W:71 in the mock test 1 and this reduced my confidence in appearing for the actual exam however I have planned to take another mock test 2. 

I found the Reading and Speaking section bit difficult in the PTE A mock test, will the actual exams also has the same level of difficulty?



Tarun1410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time and finally gave PTE-Academic on 29th May 2015 at New Delhi.
> 
> I got my results today and I scored overall 90.
> 
> Breakup L :84, R: 90, S:90,W:90.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1. Listening : I was overconfident in this section and hence my marks suffered. I scored 9 in IELTS and was over - confident in this section. I would suggest to take this section very seriously as it comes towards the end and you are almost exhausted attempting. From my perspective, Highlight incorrect words and Fill in the Blanks are the easiest.One mistake that i did was to write directly on the computer screen.in the whole process I missed a couple of words. I would suggest writing them down on the notepad and then transferring the contents to screen.
> 
> I struggled a bit on the Multiple choice multiple answer section for speaking as for atleast one of the questions i found all the answers correct. for this section I would suggest writing down the important words that match the answers.
> 
> for the exam i gave, I found this section to be toughest.
> 
> 2. Reading : This section was the easiest for me. Pay special attention to time as I was running out of time with almost 5 questions remaining. My advice for this section is to trust your intuition. for most of the questions, if you get an answer for the first time, it is probably correct. If you get into thinking mode, you will alternate between choices.
> 
> 3. Writing : I got one essay "Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance". Trust me, before the exam, I was worried as writing is my weakest point. I have not written essays in ages and was really worried. Now the easy part, Essays are certainly repeated. I prepared a list of all the essays and wrote them separately. I am attaching my model essays and would like to thank everyone who contributed for the essays specially the links that were provided . I followed them right to the point and the result is for everyone to see. Advice here would be not to memorize the essay but the main points.Other advice would be to use connectors like in addition to , however , to conclude etc.
> 
> 4. Speaking : Only advice, be natural and confident. I missed out a couple of words in repeat sentence and one retell lecture was absolutely out of what was the lecture about. I just spoke without hesitation and breaks. (Content was non existent). For describe images, for first 10 seconds reword the sentences provided with the images like "The Bar graph provided shows the pattern of increase/decrease in population of xyz city during the decade of 1970-1980" then tell about the highest value and the lowest value" you can also provide a conclusion if time permits. I found this to be the easiest of all. Another suggestion would be to stop by 35-36 seconds. For repeat sentences, the strategy I adopted was to concentrate on the last few words. This automatically gives you initial connecting sentences.
> 
> I would be more than happy to help anyone if any further help is required from my side.
> 
> Please go through the essays and I am sure everybody will come out successful
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun
> 
> 
> P.S This was my First Attempt with PTE-A. I Gave IELTS earlier with Scores L 9, R 9, S 8, W 6.5 I am applying for IcT Systems Analyst and will be lodging my EOI with 70 Points.


----------



## ajji117

Hi all,

It will be very helpful if all the attachments and links in this thread to be at one place so that we can download and prepare rather than searching all pages.
What you say guys?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## ajji117

thanks for the file Tarun1410


----------



## tarekshabib

*Finally*

Hello Guys,

Sorry for being late to post my exam experience but really I was kind of busy and was gathering the needed information to write this post.
Finally I closed the language chapter for the immigration by passing the PTE-A and earning the needed 10 points after I struggled a lot in preparing and giving two attempts of IELTS with no positive outcome. Although my PTE scores are not fascinating but it did what it supposed to do with my immigration profile, and here below you will find some points/recommendation/tips for the exam:

My Scores :
IELTS 1st attempt : L7.5, R7.5, S6.5, W5.5
IELTS 2nd attempt: L8.5, R6.5, S6.0, W6.0
PTE-A Mock test A : L58, R60, S67, W60
Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 77
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 47

PTE-A Mock test B : L65, R64, S75, W62
Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 72
Spelling 42
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 75

PTE-A Actual test : L71, R71, S90, W61
Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 20 
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 69

Although the spelling score went really illogically, however I will not mention this as I am quite sure that there are 2 "Short answer question type" which I did not say a word and got 90 in the speaking part "I have no clue !!!!" but I think they have a certain criteria to evaluate the candidate's English level other than the answers

Actual Exam comments:

My exam version was really really difficult than what I expected (Even harder than the 2 mock tests), for example, I faced a VIDEO lecture for the re-tell lecture, a picture from a Chemistry lab in describe image, academic and specific scientific articles for reading, weird words "never seen before" in all the choices of filling gaps, real live lectures (with distractions, professor coughing and laughing, students whispering, unclear voice) for summarize spoken text.. and much much more surprises. And once I exited the exam hall I laughed with the administrator and promised him to see him very soon as I will never get the score so I will reserve another seat for the PTE very soon !!!

Test center:

It was really quite and I was the only candidate at this time so I did not face the distraction issue which is commonly faced by test takers, however, PLEASE try to get used to the PC keyboards , If you are practicing using a laptop so definitely you will find it a little strange when you start to write in the actual exam (I think this could be a reason for my spelling mistakes and this rude spelling score)
Do not worry about the head sets really crystal clear Plantronics brand (I wish I could have one of it at home ) as the administrator told me that these head sets are the same in all Pearson test centers and they are shipped by Pearson.

Material:

I used the following material to practice (I did not complete the MacMillan till the end due to lack of time)

1- Gold test preparation test with 2 Mock tests
2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
4- PTE strategies (Very effective)

all these material are available online (except the Gold preparation which you should pay for it 60$), I have them if any body needs them please PM me and I will share the download links immediately.

Tips and recommendations :

1- Practice
2- Practice
3- Practice
4- Practice
5- Practice

6- feel confident specially in the repeating and read aloud parts (it really matters)
7- Do not leave an empty answer (Except for the negative scored questions ,,, MCQ multiple answers type only)
8- Have a good sleep at night
9- in the test day since you wake up till the exam time speak and listen only English 
10- Use the youtube and try to get a discussion TV shows from the BBC channel ( I am totally recommending a TV show called "Question time" as it has a various accents and different voices)


I do really wish you the best of Luck with your exam.


----------



## jveer

tarekshabib said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> my Scores :
> IELTS 1st attempt : L7.5, R7.5, S6.5, W5.5
> IELTS 2nd attempt: L8.5, R6.5, S6.0, W6.0
> PTE-A Mock test A : L58, R60, S67, W60
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> PTE-A Mock test B : L65, R64, S75, W62
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 42
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> PTE-A Actual test : L71, R71, S90, W61
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> Material:
> 
> I used the following material to practice (I did not complete the MacMillan till the end due to lack of time)
> 
> 1- Gold test preparation test with 2 Mock tests
> 2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
> 3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
> 4- PTE strategies (Very effective)
> 
> all these material are available online (except the Gold preparation which you should pay for it 60$), I have them if any body needs them please PM me and I will share the download links immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have given IELTS twice my scores are LRWS 7.5/8/7/6 7.5/8.5/6.5/6 overall 7 both times .Now I am preparing for PTE
Questions for you 
1 How you managed to write 200 words in 20 min
2 How to tackle speaking section which matters more content or fluency and pronunciation
3 From where to get above mentioned material can you share download links with me


----------



## samzam

tarekshabib said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for being late to post my exam experience but really I was kind of busy and was gathering the needed information to write this post.
> Finally I closed the language chapter for the immigration by passing the PTE-A and earning the needed 10 points after I struggled a lot in preparing and giving two attempts of IELTS with no positive outcome. Although my PTE scores are not fascinating but it did what it supposed to do with my immigration profile, and here below you will find some points/recommendation/tips for the exam:
> 
> My Scores :
> IELTS 1st attempt : L7.5, R7.5, S6.5, W5.5
> IELTS 2nd attempt: L8.5, R6.5, S6.0, W6.0
> PTE-A Mock test A : L58, R60, S67, W60
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> PTE-A Mock test B : L65, R64, S75, W62
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 42
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> PTE-A Actual test : L71, R71, S90, W61
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> Although the spelling score went really illogically, however I will not mention this as I am quite sure that there are 2 "Short answer question type" which I did not say a word and got 90 in the speaking part "I have no clue !!!!" but I think they have a certain criteria to evaluate the candidate's English level other than the answers
> 
> Actual Exam comments:
> 
> My exam version was really really difficult than what I expected (Even harder than the 2 mock tests), for example, I faced a VIDEO lecture for the re-tell lecture, a picture from a Chemistry lab in describe image, academic and specific scientific articles for reading, weird words "never seen before" in all the choices of filling gaps, real live lectures (with distractions, professor coughing and laughing, students whispering, unclear voice) for summarize spoken text.. and much much more surprises. And once I exited the exam hall I laughed with the administrator and promised him to see him very soon as I will never get the score so I will reserve another seat for the PTE very soon !!!
> 
> Test center:
> 
> It was really quite and I was the only candidate at this time so I did not face the distraction issue which is commonly faced by test takers, however, PLEASE try to get used to the PC keyboards , If you are practicing using a laptop so definitely you will find it a little strange when you start to write in the actual exam (I think this could be a reason for my spelling mistakes and this rude spelling score)
> Do not worry about the head sets really crystal clear Plantronics brand (I wish I could have one of it at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as the administrator told me that these head sets are the same in all Pearson test centers and they are shipped by Pearson.
> 
> Material:
> 
> I used the following material to practice (I did not complete the MacMillan till the end due to lack of time)
> 
> 1- Gold test preparation test with 2 Mock tests
> 2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
> 3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
> 4- PTE strategies (Very effective)
> 
> all these material are available online (except the Gold preparation which you should pay for it 60$), I have them if any body needs them please PM me and I will share the download links immediately.
> 
> Tips and recommendations :
> 
> 1- Practice
> 2- Practice
> 3- Practice
> 4- Practice
> 5- Practice
> 
> 6- feel confident specially in the repeating and read aloud parts (it really matters)
> 7- Do not leave an empty answer (Except for the negative scored questions ,,, MCQ multiple answers type only)
> 8- Have a good sleep at night
> 9- in the test day since you wake up till the exam time speak and listen only English
> 10- Use the youtube and try to get a discussion TV shows from the BBC channel ( I am totally recommending a TV show called "Question time" as it has a various accents and different voices)
> 
> 
> I do really wish you the best of Luck with your exam.



What kind of an accent do you have? And does it make a difference in pronunciation scores ?


----------



## rapid8484

*Essay Topic*

Guys,

Please post the new essay topics


----------



## oknee

tarekshabib said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for being late to post my exam experience but really I was kind of busy and was gathering the needed information to write this post.
> Finally I closed the language chapter for the immigration by passing the PTE-A and earning the needed 10 points after I struggled a lot in preparing and giving two attempts of IELTS with no positive outcome. Although my PTE scores are not fascinating but it did what it supposed to do with my immigration profile, and here below you will find some points/recommendation/tips for the exam:
> 
> My Scores :
> IELTS 1st attempt : L7.5, R7.5, S6.5, W5.5
> IELTS 2nd attempt: L8.5, R6.5, S6.0, W6.0
> PTE-A Mock test A : L58, R60, S67, W60
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> PTE-A Mock test B : L65, R64, S75, W62
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 42
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> PTE-A Actual test : L71, R71, S90, W61
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> Although the spelling score went really illogically, however I will not mention this as I am quite sure that there are 2 "Short answer question type" which I did not say a word and got 90 in the speaking part "I have no clue !!!!" but I think they have a certain criteria to evaluate the candidate's English level other than the answers
> 
> Actual Exam comments:
> 
> My exam version was really really difficult than what I expected (Even harder than the 2 mock tests), for example, I faced a VIDEO lecture for the re-tell lecture, a picture from a Chemistry lab in describe image, academic and specific scientific articles for reading, weird words "never seen before" in all the choices of filling gaps, real live lectures (with distractions, professor coughing and laughing, students whispering, unclear voice) for summarize spoken text.. and much much more surprises. And once I exited the exam hall I laughed with the administrator and promised him to see him very soon as I will never get the score so I will reserve another seat for the PTE very soon !!!
> 
> Test center:
> 
> It was really quite and I was the only candidate at this time so I did not face the distraction issue which is commonly faced by test takers, however, PLEASE try to get used to the PC keyboards , If you are practicing using a laptop so definitely you will find it a little strange when you start to write in the actual exam (I think this could be a reason for my spelling mistakes and this rude spelling score)
> Do not worry about the head sets really crystal clear Plantronics brand (I wish I could have one of it at home ) as the administrator told me that these head sets are the same in all Pearson test centers and they are shipped by Pearson.
> 
> Material:
> 
> I used the following material to practice (I did not complete the MacMillan till the end due to lack of time)
> 
> 1- Gold test preparation test with 2 Mock tests
> 2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
> 3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
> 4- PTE strategies (Very effective)
> 
> all these material are available online (except the Gold preparation which you should pay for it 60$), I have them if any body needs them please PM me and I will share the download links immediately.
> 
> Tips and recommendations :
> 
> 1- Practice
> 2- Practice
> 3- Practice
> 4- Practice
> 5- Practice
> 
> 6- feel confident specially in the repeating and read aloud parts (it really matters)
> 7- Do not leave an empty answer (Except for the negative scored questions ,,, MCQ multiple answers type only)
> 8- Have a good sleep at night
> 9- in the test day since you wake up till the exam time speak and listen only English
> 10- Use the youtube and try to get a discussion TV shows from the BBC channel ( I am totally recommending a TV show called "Question time" as it has a various accents and different voices)
> 
> I do really wish you the best of Luck with your exam.


I don't think you can get the 10 points with a score less than 65.


----------



## oknee

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time and finally gave PTE-Academic on 29th May 2015 at New Delhi.
> 
> I got my results today and I scored overall 90.
> 
> Breakup L :84, R: 90, S:90,W:90.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1. Listening : I was overconfident in this section and hence my marks suffered. I scored 9 in IELTS and was over - confident in this section. I would suggest to take this section very seriously as it comes towards the end and you are almost exhausted attempting. From my perspective, Highlight incorrect words and Fill in the Blanks are the easiest.One mistake that i did was to write directly on the computer screen.in the whole process I missed a couple of words. I would suggest writing them down on the notepad and then transferring the contents to screen.
> 
> I struggled a bit on the Multiple choice multiple answer section for speaking as for atleast one of the questions i found all the answers correct. for this section I would suggest writing down the important words that match the answers.
> 
> for the exam i gave, I found this section to be toughest.
> 
> 2. Reading : This section was the easiest for me. Pay special attention to time as I was running out of time with almost 5 questions remaining. My advice for this section is to trust your intuition. for most of the questions, if you get an answer for the first time, it is probably correct. If you get into thinking mode, you will alternate between choices.
> 
> 3. Writing : I got one essay "Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance". Trust me, before the exam, I was worried as writing is my weakest point. I have not written essays in ages and was really worried. Now the easy part, Essays are certainly repeated. I prepared a list of all the essays and wrote them separately. I am attaching my model essays and would like to thank everyone who contributed for the essays specially the links that were provided . I followed them right to the point and the result is for everyone to see. Advice here would be not to memorize the essay but the main points.Other advice would be to use connectors like in addition to , however , to conclude etc.
> 
> 4. Speaking : Only advice, be natural and confident. I missed out a couple of words in repeat sentence and one retell lecture was absolutely out of what was the lecture about. I just spoke without hesitation and breaks. (Content was non existent). For describe images, for first 10 seconds reword the sentences provided with the images like "The Bar graph provided shows the pattern of increase/decrease in population of xyz city during the decade of 1970-1980" then tell about the highest value and the lowest value" you can also provide a conclusion if time permits. I found this to be the easiest of all. Another suggestion would be to stop by 35-36 seconds. For repeat sentences, the strategy I adopted was to concentrate on the last few words. This automatically gives you initial connecting sentences.
> 
> I would be more than happy to help anyone if any further help is required from my side.
> 
> Please go through the essays and I am sure everybody will come out successful
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun
> 
> 
> P.S This was my First Attempt with PTE-A. I Gave IELTS earlier with Scores L 9, R 9, S 8, W 6.5 I am applying for IcT Systems Analyst and will be lodging my EOI with 70 Points.




Hi, I don't know why I cannot view the attachment. It's showing no image. Can you kindly upload it one more time. Thanks


----------



## nevertouchme

tarekshabib said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> PTE-A Actual test : L71, R71, S90, W61
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 69


Hi tarekshabib, Sorry for being a spoilsport but I see your W score is 61 and I think you need 65+ in all for the 10 points. A typo may be? 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## ibra88

oknee said:


> I don't think you can get the 10 points with a score less than 65.


he got 66 in writing not 61 ,look at his signature


----------



## VDwivedi

Hi Guys,

I have amazing experince with PTE and twice I missed with 1 mark and finally hit the jackpot on thrid attempt and score desired numbers in all sections.
This ie my last score R 65(missed 10 question to answer) W69 S83 L85
Being a Techie this exam is quite helpful rather than IELTS .
But required preparation and should remain focus.

I will certainly share my point wise preparation later day.

Thanks


----------



## tarekshabib

jveer said:


> I have given IELTS twice my scores are LRWS 7.5/8/7/6 7.5/8.5/6.5/6 overall 7 both times .Now I am preparing for PTE
> Questions for you
> 1 How you managed to write 200 words in 20 min
> 2 How to tackle speaking section which matters more content or fluency and pronunciation
> 3 From where to get above mentioned material can you share download links with me


1- Although my writing score is the worst among my PTE-A scores but here are the tips I followed during the exam for the writing part
a- It is really enough time, do not compare it with IELTS essay in timing as you do not need to spend time on erasing misspelled words or changing complete sentence. It is a matter of mouse selection and backspace button !!!
b- spend 3-4 minutes in the beginning to clarify the points you will write about "not more than 4 minutes Max." , then literally do not stop writing. do not think for any kind of ideas or supporting points while writing just focus in the spelling, grammar various aspects of tenses, cohesion, coherence ..etc.
c- you are not writing an article to be posted in the daily newspaper !!! so, the information credibility is not important at all especially for the examples and reasons do not spend time thinking about examples, LIE (make up a story in a polite manner  ) to save time, the first reason/example pops up in your head write it without thinking for alternatives...... it is only about your language skills.
d- make sure to mention the keywords for the paragraph's purpose and statements (For example, In summary, In conclusion, Thus, Nevertheless, However, this makes it clear, for this example it is apparent that ... etc.)
e- writing score is not only about Essay question(s), so pay attention for the other writing questions in the exam (Summarize written text , summarize spoken text "Listening", Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks "Reading")
f- try to watch some writing videos on the youtube (IELTS Ryan) is a great series.

2- I believe the most important is the fluency and pronunciation (Do not stop talking "right") . in the re-tell lecture take notes of the key words the lecturer mentioned then form a sentence and say it, that is it. Also, you have to be confident while speaking , it is really affecting your tone and speed, accordingly your score

3- I am going to send you the material download links in a PM


----------



## tarekshabib

samzam said:


> What kind of an accent do you have? And does it make a difference in pronunciation scores ?


I believe I have an american accent.But the accent does not affect the score. You have to pronounce words right regardless the accent.


----------



## tarekshabib

oknee said:


> I don't think you can get the 10 points with a score less than 65.


I am sorry it is my bad it is a typing mistake ... my writing score is 66. I have to admit that I was shocked by the first part of your statement (I don't think you can get the 10 points) .... I believe my heart stopped beating for 2 seconds till I reach the end of your reply and realized that I wrote some thing wrong in my post


----------



## tarekshabib

nevertouchme said:


> Hi tarekshabib, Sorry for being a spoilsport but I see your W score is 61 and I think you need 65+ in all for the 10 points. A typo may be?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jai


Oh you are not a spoilsport man thanks for noticing this ,but It is a typing mistake sorry for that ... my score in writing is 66. I am sorry I did not mean to mislead anybody :juggle:  .


----------



## tarekshabib

ibra88 said:


> he got 66 in writing not 61 ,look at his signature


Thanks bro for backing me up.


----------



## Tarun1410

Hi krdheerajkumar,

Actual exam is of less difficulty than the mock tests.

As I told earlier, for speaking, most important thing is confidence. Do not try to imitate the accents or tones. Just keep it natural and speak as if you are speaking to a friend.

Here I am writing a few tips for speaking from my own experience:

1. Read Aloud : This I guess is easiest for all. You get 35-40 seconds before you speak. I suggest reading aloud the whole Paragraph once for yourself before the beep goes off so that you are comfortable with difficult or roadblock words. There is enough time to read it once or even twice for yourself before the times starts. Tone should be moderate and spacing between the words should be appropriate. that is all about it.

2. Repeat Sentences : you get almost 8-10 questions here. I was also worried about it as repeating exactly the same words in same accent and time is difficult. My advice practice as much as you can. My strategy was to catch hold of last few words. e.g "The library is on the left street, 3 signs down the road." try to remember 3 signs down the road. "Library" and following words will come automatically. Also.. there are partial credits if you don't speak the whole word. so please speak something without breaks or hesitation. I remember that out of 8-10 sentences for this category, I could not reproduce almost 3 sentences but still I got 90 in speaking.

3. Describe Images : I found this to be very easy. Usually there are a couple of Bar/Line graphs and/or a picture. you get almost 20-25 seconds before the beep goes off. My strategy was to start like this "The given Bar Graph/Line Chart depicts an increase/decrease in the population of this suburb from 1970-1980 etc. " Pause for a second and then start like " If you follow the graph closely you may notice that with a figure of XXXXX , population was highest in the year 1970 and similarly in year 1970 it was the lowest at XXX. The population in the years from 1970-75 increased slightly/Marginally and during 1975-80 It suffered a sharp fall. To conclude #####"
You should try to finish the whole passage in about 35 seconds. 

for my exam, there was one picture for Paper Manufacturing process which was again like a process flow.. you can use words like "The picture provided shows/depicts the paper manufacturing process. As you can see the tree b ark is first processed in drums and the output is passed through *****". You can add more lines and conclude by saying " To conclude, paper manufacturing is a complex process so we should utilize paper more efficiently".

4. Retell Lecture : I was worried about this one as there needs to be a coordination between your mind and hand. I followed the Youtube video link posted somewhere in the forum where A T model has been explained. I would advice to follow that as It helped me the most. Basically, Note down what the speaker is trying to say. Usually It is in the first sentence. For example, one of the questions in my exam was about Biology. I made notes like this :

Vitamin D.

- Known as sunshine Vitamin, exposure to sun.
- For strength of Bones
- Found in Milk
- Retardation of bones


If you write 4-5 points like this, I am sure with the help of connectors, you can link these and speak for 30-35 seconds which is more than enough.

In my exam , There was one video which was played. do not panic, it is actually easier. Just speak like " The professor shown in the video is teaching the students about XYZ etc."

There was one question in the retell part which was about psychology which i could not follow at all. What I did was to remember the name of the person being discussed and the key points like American history of philosophy and was introvert, multi-talented etc and repeated the same words in different manner for 35 seconds. 

I believe the content is of least importance. Just speak without hesitation and you should be through.


Reading : As I told you that I found this section the easiest. It is all about time management. My Tips :

1. Please do not leave any question.
2. Summarize Text : There is no right or wrong answer. Do not try to copy model answers when you practice. Just make sure your sentence is correct and within word limit. You can use long sentences separated by commas to fit in one sentence. Just watch out for spelling mistakes and connectors.
3. Fill in the blanks : Easiest of all. By reading the whole line you should be able to make out what fits in.
4. Multiple Choice Single Answer : Again easy. My strategy was to read the question first and then skim to the answers. 
5. Multiple Choice Multiple Answer : Try to find out the answer that perfectly fits. you can chose atleast one answer correctly. If you are not confident of the other answer, Please leave it and move on as there is negative marking.
6. Re Order Paragraphs : I found them very easy. if you find the starting sentence , it becomes very easy to order the remaining sentences. I had one question where there were only three sentences to re order. 

For my preparation, I used McMillan , PTE Official Guide and Gold Preparation Kit, and I recommend all three of them.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Tarun




krdheerajkumar said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips Tarun...I have scored only L:65 R:58 S:51 W:71 in the mock test 1 and this reduced my confidence in appearing for the actual exam however I have planned to take another mock test 2.
> 
> I found the Reading and Speaking section bit difficult in the PTE A mock test, will the actual exams also has the same level of difficulty?


----------



## ibra88

tarekshabib said:


> Thanks bro for backing me up.


he tarek, can you please send me the study materials as PM?


----------



## oknee

tarekshabib said:


> I am sorry it is my bad it is a typing mistake ... my writing score is 66. I have to admit that I was shocked by the first part of your statement (I don't think you can get the 10 points) .... I believe my heart stopped beating for 2 seconds till I reach the end of your reply and realized that I wrote some thing wrong in my post


Congrats, hope to be in your shoes very soon.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi people,
one tip I remember reading somewhere for writing and which is very important.
Don't forget your commas and apostrophe's. use them appropriately. If you don't use these two properly you will get very less marks in writing.
So use them wherever you think it is needed.


----------



## netw

*Retell Lecture*

Hi Tarun

Thank you for your explanation of the exam tips and tricks.
Please can you provide Youtube link where A T model has been explained, because I cannot find it, please?

Than you!



Tarun1410 said:


> Hi krdheerajkumar,
> 
> Actual exam is of less difficulty than the mock tests.
> 
> As I told earlier, for speaking, most important thing is confidence. Do not try to imitate the accents or tones. Just keep it natural and speak as if you are speaking to a friend.
> 
> Here I am writing a few tips for speaking from my own experience:
> 
> 1. Read Aloud : This I guess is easiest for all. You get 35-40 seconds before you speak. I suggest reading aloud the whole Paragraph once for yourself before the beep goes off so that you are comfortable with difficult or roadblock words. There is enough time to read it once or even twice for yourself before the times starts. Tone should be moderate and spacing between the words should be appropriate. that is all about it.
> 
> 2. Repeat Sentences : you get almost 8-10 questions here. I was also worried about it as repeating exactly the same words in same accent and time is difficult. My advice practice as much as you can. My strategy was to catch hold of last few words. e.g "The library is on the left street, 3 signs down the road." try to remember 3 signs down the road. "Library" and following words will come automatically. Also.. there are partial credits if you don't speak the whole word. so please speak something without breaks or hesitation. I remember that out of 8-10 sentences for this category, I could not reproduce almost 3 sentences but still I got 90 in speaking.
> 
> 3. Describe Images : I found this to be very easy. Usually there are a couple of Bar/Line graphs and/or a picture. you get almost 20-25 seconds before the beep goes off. My strategy was to start like this "The given Bar Graph/Line Chart depicts an increase/decrease in the population of this suburb from 1970-1980 etc. " Pause for a second and then start like " If you follow the graph closely you may notice that with a figure of XXXXX , population was highest in the year 1970 and similarly in year 1970 it was the lowest at XXX. The population in the years from 1970-75 increased slightly/Marginally and during 1975-80 It suffered a sharp fall. To conclude #####"
> You should try to finish the whole passage in about 35 seconds.
> 
> for my exam, there was one picture for Paper Manufacturing process which was again like a process flow.. you can use words like "The picture provided shows/depicts the paper manufacturing process. As you can see the tree b ark is first processed in drums and the output is passed through *****". You can add more lines and conclude by saying " To conclude, paper manufacturing is a complex process so we should utilize paper more efficiently".
> 
> 4. Retell Lecture : I was worried about this one as there needs to be a coordination between your mind and hand. I followed the Youtube video link posted somewhere in the forum where A T model has been explained. I would advice to follow that as It helped me the most. Basically, Note down what the speaker is trying to say. Usually It is in the first sentence. For example, one of the questions in my exam was about Biology. I made notes like this :
> 
> Vitamin D.
> 
> - Known as sunshine Vitamin, exposure to sun.
> - For strength of Bones
> - Found in Milk
> - Retardation of bones
> 
> 
> If you write 4-5 points like this, I am sure with the help of connectors, you can link these and speak for 30-35 seconds which is more than enough.
> 
> In my exam , There was one video which was played. do not panic, it is actually easier. Just speak like " The professor shown in the video is teaching the students about XYZ etc."
> 
> There was one question in the retell part which was about psychology which i could not follow at all. What I did was to remember the name of the person being discussed and the key points like American history of philosophy and was introvert, multi-talented etc and repeated the same words in different manner for 35 seconds.
> 
> I believe the content is of least importance. Just speak without hesitation and you should be through.
> 
> 
> Reading : As I told you that I found this section the easiest. It is all about time management. My Tips :
> 
> 1. Please do not leave any question.
> 2. Summarize Text : There is no right or wrong answer. Do not try to copy model answers when you practice. Just make sure your sentence is correct and within word limit. You can use long sentences separated by commas to fit in one sentence. Just watch out for spelling mistakes and connectors.
> 3. Fill in the blanks : Easiest of all. By reading the whole line you should be able to make out what fits in.
> 4. Multiple Choice Single Answer : Again easy. My strategy was to read the question first and then skim to the answers.
> 5. Multiple Choice Multiple Answer : Try to find out the answer that perfectly fits. you can chose atleast one answer correctly. If you are not confident of the other answer, Please leave it and move on as there is negative marking.
> 6. Re Order Paragraphs : I found them very easy. if you find the starting sentence , it becomes very easy to order the remaining sentences. I had one question where there were only three sentences to re order.
> 
> For my preparation, I used McMillan , PTE Official Guide and Gold Preparation Kit, and I recommend all three of them.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


----------



## Tarun1410

Hi Netw,

Here is the link






Regards,
Tarun




netw said:


> Hi Tarun
> 
> Thank you for your explanation of the exam tips and tricks.
> Please can you provide Youtube link where A T model has been explained, because I cannot find it, please?
> 
> Than you!


----------



## netw

*Dragon v12*

Hi guys.

I am preparing for PTE-A exam. Tried Dragon v12 for dictation but I found that do not recognize lot of words correctly.
Do you think that there is a problem with my pronunciation or the version of software has something wrong and I need a newer version to install?

Thanks for reply.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## netw

*link*

Thanks for reply and link. 
Good luck with other tasks!



Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Netw,
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> Lesson 3: Sorting Main Ideas and Details with the "T" Method - YouTube
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


----------



## Williamhk

may I ask what did you do to improve the speaking score?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

Thanks again Tarun for your detailed tips, this really gives some confidence in taking the actual test. All the best for your Visa!



Tarun1410 said:


> Hi krdheerajkumar,
> 
> Actual exam is of less difficulty than the mock tests.
> 
> As I told earlier, for speaking, most important thing is confidence. Do not try to imitate the accents or tones. Just keep it natural and speak as if you are speaking to a friend.
> 
> Here I am writing a few tips for speaking from my own experience:
> 
> 1. Read Aloud : This I guess is easiest for all. You get 35-40 seconds before you speak. I suggest reading aloud the whole Paragraph once for yourself before the beep goes off so that you are comfortable with difficult or roadblock words. There is enough time to read it once or even twice for yourself before the times starts. Tone should be moderate and spacing between the words should be appropriate. that is all about it.
> 
> 2. Repeat Sentences : you get almost 8-10 questions here. I was also worried about it as repeating exactly the same words in same accent and time is difficult. My advice practice as much as you can. My strategy was to catch hold of last few words. e.g "The library is on the left street, 3 signs down the road." try to remember 3 signs down the road. "Library" and following words will come automatically. Also.. there are partial credits if you don't speak the whole word. so please speak something without breaks or hesitation. I remember that out of 8-10 sentences for this category, I could not reproduce almost 3 sentences but still I got 90 in speaking.
> 
> 3. Describe Images : I found this to be very easy. Usually there are a couple of Bar/Line graphs and/or a picture. you get almost 20-25 seconds before the beep goes off. My strategy was to start like this "The given Bar Graph/Line Chart depicts an increase/decrease in the population of this suburb from 1970-1980 etc. " Pause for a second and then start like " If you follow the graph closely you may notice that with a figure of XXXXX , population was highest in the year 1970 and similarly in year 1970 it was the lowest at XXX. The population in the years from 1970-75 increased slightly/Marginally and during 1975-80 It suffered a sharp fall. To conclude #####"
> You should try to finish the whole passage in about 35 seconds.
> 
> for my exam, there was one picture for Paper Manufacturing process which was again like a process flow.. you can use words like "The picture provided shows/depicts the paper manufacturing process. As you can see the tree b ark is first processed in drums and the output is passed through *****". You can add more lines and conclude by saying " To conclude, paper manufacturing is a complex process so we should utilize paper more efficiently".
> 
> 4. Retell Lecture : I was worried about this one as there needs to be a coordination between your mind and hand. I followed the Youtube video link posted somewhere in the forum where A T model has been explained. I would advice to follow that as It helped me the most. Basically, Note down what the speaker is trying to say. Usually It is in the first sentence. For example, one of the questions in my exam was about Biology. I made notes like this :
> 
> Vitamin D.
> 
> - Known as sunshine Vitamin, exposure to sun.
> - For strength of Bones
> - Found in Milk
> - Retardation of bones
> 
> 
> If you write 4-5 points like this, I am sure with the help of connectors, you can link these and speak for 30-35 seconds which is more than enough.
> 
> In my exam , There was one video which was played. do not panic, it is actually easier. Just speak like " The professor shown in the video is teaching the students about XYZ etc."
> 
> There was one question in the retell part which was about psychology which i could not follow at all. What I did was to remember the name of the person being discussed and the key points like American history of philosophy and was introvert, multi-talented etc and repeated the same words in different manner for 35 seconds.
> 
> I believe the content is of least importance. Just speak without hesitation and you should be through.
> 
> 
> Reading : As I told you that I found this section the easiest. It is all about time management. My Tips :
> 
> 1. Please do not leave any question.
> 2. Summarize Text : There is no right or wrong answer. Do not try to copy model answers when you practice. Just make sure your sentence is correct and within word limit. You can use long sentences separated by commas to fit in one sentence. Just watch out for spelling mistakes and connectors.
> 3. Fill in the blanks : Easiest of all. By reading the whole line you should be able to make out what fits in.
> 4. Multiple Choice Single Answer : Again easy. My strategy was to read the question first and then skim to the answers.
> 5. Multiple Choice Multiple Answer : Try to find out the answer that perfectly fits. you can chose atleast one answer correctly. If you are not confident of the other answer, Please leave it and move on as there is negative marking.
> 6. Re Order Paragraphs : I found them very easy. if you find the starting sentence , it becomes very easy to order the remaining sentences. I had one question where there were only three sentences to re order.
> 
> For my preparation, I used McMillan , PTE Official Guide and Gold Preparation Kit, and I recommend all three of them.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Need help with essay I have a topic which I am finding it difficult 

Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation

do you have a essay on this topic


----------



## protocol

Guys,


Got email saying your report is ready to view online, however when i hit the website and punch my username and password not able to find any score card PDF.

Any one face this issue , if yes pls suggest what to be done.


----------



## batra786

*Hey!*

Hi
Usually this doesn't happens, but you can contact customer care or should wait for some hours and check again.

Thanks




protocol said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> Got email saying your report is ready to view online, however when i hit the website and punch my username and password not able to find any score card PDF.
> 
> Any one face this issue , if yes pls suggest what to be done.


----------



## protocol

Guys ,

Totally disappointed with my score L/S/R/W - 57/71/58/60

Looks like more hard work is required, though i admit that i didn't prepared much on writing part so i am ok for that . Reading is also one of the tough task for me .

For listening , I really got shocked as i was expecting good in this section


Essay i got : Influence of TV/mass communication on young generation

Guys ,

Appreciate your advice/suggestion for reading and writing ( i often do spelling mistakes, how to improve this part )


----------



## ManpreetK

protocol said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Totally disappointed with my score L/S/R/W - 57/71/58/60
> 
> Looks like more hard work is required, though i admit that i didn't prepared much on writing part so i am ok for that . Reading is also one of the tough task for me .
> 
> For listening , I really got shocked as i was expecting good in this section
> 
> 
> Essay i got : Influence of TV/mass communication on young generation
> 
> Guys ,
> 
> Appreciate your advice/suggestion for reading and writing ( i often do spelling mistakes, how to improve this part )


For reading, you choose the words that match the overall context of the paragraph. The word chosen should go Before/After the blank line.
Just Skim the text once to get an overall idea then again read carefully to choose the word.
Writing-Make sure you start the sentence with capital letter and ends with Full Stop. This is the basic thing which needs to be followed. Spelling mistakes is another important factor to score. Grammar. and then the content(is what i feel.)
I hope that you have gone through the MacMillans Test builder / PTE official guide series which people have shared in this thread.
Also, go through PTE tips and Tricks. I am sure that those are useful.
If you practice them seriously even for 2 weeks (2-3 hours a day). I am sure you will get through.
Good Luck!


----------



## kamy58

*official guide to pte academic pdf*



sameer7106 said:


> Dear MAM123, Prashant and Andrew,
> 
> i have shared a link from where u can download the pte material for free.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer, it's very helpful. I see .iso file is the cd of official guide to pte academic, Can you please also share the pdf of this book.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

Is it ok to use some words from the passage directly, some key phrases like power of human survival being pushed beyond natural limits, as it is from the passage.

will it have negative impact on the score

Please give me some tips on summarize the written text in writing


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy Guys

I am planning to give PTE. 
I have received the following in IELTS but fell short by 1 point in writing for my application.
L-8, R-8, S-8, W-7

I am planning to give PTE and need 79 in each. 
Does anybody have any relavant material or books or study material?

Please email me at sudeepapplicant at g m a i l 
Thank You Guys
Cheers


----------



## mandy2137

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy Guys
> 
> I am planning to give PTE.
> I have received the following in IELTS but fell short by 1 point in writing for my application.
> L-8, R-8, S-8, W-7
> 
> I am planning to give PTE and need 79 in each.
> Does anybody have any relavant material or books or study material?
> 
> Please email me at sudeepapplicant at g m a i l
> Thank You Guys
> Cheers


Go through this PTE thread and invest some time. you will get everything you need for PTE exam.

All the best.


----------



## ManpBanglre

Sudeep , there is some material which people have shared in this thread. I wil see if i have in my email. Wil share with you.
You have good ielts score,with little practice of the format I am sure you will get the desired score.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

I am practicing summarize the written text/writing section.

Below are somenof the questions I attempted, please provide me feedback.

I need to score more than 79 in all the sections.

Those who scored more than 79 please provide feedback
Question: How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a
question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as
public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities
are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people,
it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.
For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been
to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and
loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the
livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human
and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
economic activities that benefit society as a whole.
Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the
short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural
damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused
services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services
are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.


Answer: Economists measure efficiency simply in terms of profit, even when it comes to social provisions and many goverments too shed of their loss making businesses, which only large collective bodies like them can support, without even bothering about the cultural costs involved of long-term social and cutlural damage.



Is the purpose of history to promote a strong national identity and support national myths? Certainly,
it has been used in this way for centuries, and this is often reflected in the history curriculum. We can
all remember history at school as being a matter of learning lots of facts and dates, and long lists of
kings and queens - a grand narrative of how we got from a· not so civilized past to the great nation we
are today. Putting aside the fact that national identity is a complex and divisive question - especially in
countries like the UK, which is comprised of several nationalities - this approach to history emphasizes a
broad understanding, rather than a detailed understanding.
Yet history is, or should be, a critical, skeptical discipline: some historians see their work as disproving
myths, demolishing orthodoxies. and exposing politically-motivated narratives which claim to be
objective. What students need to develop are more critical and analytical skills; in other words, to think
for themselves. They can do this by studying certain historical problems in depth. This involves being
critical of the narratives presented by historians and skeptical of the myths preserved in the national
memory.

Answer: History has been wrongly used to promote national identity and historical myths by teaching students lots of facts and dates, instead it should be used to develop problem solving and analytical skills of the students by making them study and completely analyze a certain historical problem in depth.



Tradition and commerce often clash in many cultures. In Trinidad, it is the Carnival that is the cause of
current friction. The complaint, as you would expect, is that traditional skills and creativity are being lost
in the rush to make profits. And the profits are large: the two-day fes tival, which attracts up to 40,000
tourists each year, is estimated to generate somewhere between $27 million and $100 million.
A particular problem for the traditionalists is that the extravagant colorful costumes people wear in the
bands or processions are now largely being imported, especially from China. These costumes are cheaper
and more revealing (another cause of complaint) than those made locally. Critics say these imports are a
threat to traditional creations and, worse, mean sending work elsewhere. Others see turning the Carnival
into a profitable and exportable industry as a progressive move, benefiting the country as a whole.
A large number of people are in two minds. On the one hand, the changes are a reflection of what people
- mainly tourists - want, and bring in money. On the other, there is a desire to preserve traditions. The
transformation of the bands and processions into businesses has disrupted the social order, which used
to be made up of friends getting together to relax, eat and drink, and make costumes. Both sides agree,
though, that the country needs to make better use of the skills of the people in the Carnival business and
that the country's resources must appeal to a wider market.

Answer: Carnival in Trinidad is loosing its traditional influence and is becoming more profit orientend, while economic benefits are important the traditional motive behind the carnival should also be preserved, so that a social and economical balance can acheived.


----------



## IshM

Bought Gold Test Preparation Kit - $59.99 - INR 3993.93 today.

Gave Scored Test A:
Listening 62
Reading 55
Speaking 70
Writing 58

I want to improve in reading, writing and listening.
For writing, I know I did bad in essay. I know essay are repeating so I will prepare from that list of some 20+ essay.
How to improve reading and listening? Please help.

I want at least 65 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic so that I get 10 points.

Actual exam next Saturday, 13th June @ Mumbai, India.


----------



## nevertouchme

IshM said:


> Bought Gold Test Preparation Kit - $59.99 - INR 3993.93 today.
> 
> Gave Scored Test A:
> Listening 62
> Reading 55
> Speaking 70
> Writing 58
> 
> I want to improve in reading, writing and listening.
> For writing, I know I did bad in essay. I know essay are repeating so I will prepare from that list of some 20+ essay.
> How to improve reading and listening? Please help.
> 
> I want at least 65 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic so that I get 10 points.
> 
> Actual exam next Saturday, 13th June @ Mumbai, India.


I see you have scored 58 in Writing. How many essays did you get? 1 or 2? 

Can you summarize the following text and send it to me as a PM? 

On 1 January 1901, federation of the colonies was achieved after a decade of planning, consultation and voting. This established the Commonwealth of Australia as a dominion of the British Empire. The Federal Capital Territory (later renamed the Australian Capital Territory) was formed in 1911 as the location for the future federal capital of Canberra. Melbourne was the temporary seat of government from 1901 to 1927 while Canberra was being constructed. The Northern Territory was transferred from the control of the South Australian government to the federal parliament in 1911. In 1914, Australia joined Britain in fighting World War I, with support from both the outgoing Commonwealth Liberal Party and the incoming Australian Labor Party. Australians took part in many of the major battles fought on the Western Front. Of about 416,000 who served, about 60,000 were killed and another 152,000 were wounded. Many Australians regard the defeat of the Australian and New Zealand Army Corps (ANZACs) at Gallipoli as the birth of the nation—its first major military action. The Kokoda Track campaign is regarded by many as an analogous nation-defining event during World War II.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## mecho24

*Essay Topic*

Hey guys I'm strangling with one of the essay topics 

Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.

Can someone send me link where I can find essay explanations or paraphrased question because I'm also unclear what is the exact meaning of the topic


Thank you all for your time


----------



## raj_07

Can anyone please guide, how to improve pronunciation.

thanks in adv.


----------



## keerat565

Hi All

In listening , where we have to write the sentence as we listen. Anyone knows if it had to 100% the same, or a word can go here and there? Obviously not changing the meaning.

Like sentence was "not much evidence available for report". I wrote it as "not much available evidence for report"
Any marks will be credited? or it will be considered incorrect answer?


----------



## kamy58

ManpBanglre said:


> Sudeep , there is some material which people have shared in this thread. I wil see if i have in my email. Wil share with you.
> You have good ielts score,with little practice of the format I am sure you will get the desired score.


Can you please share pdf of official guide to PTE academic


----------



## R.P.G

keerat565 said:


> Hi All
> 
> In listening , where we have to write the sentence as we listen. Anyone knows if it had to 100% the same, or a word can go here and there? Obviously not changing the meaning.
> 
> Like sentence was "not much evidence available for report". I wrote it as "not much available evidence for report"
> Any marks will be credited? or it will be considered incorrect answer?


if you dont write as it is, you will loose marks for listening, but you can score some for writing, if there are no spelling mistakes.


----------



## rodriguesoliver

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time and finally gave PTE-Academic on 29th May 2015 at New Delhi.
> 
> I got my results today and I scored overall 90.
> 
> Breakup L :84, R: 90, S:90,W:90.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1. Listening : I was overconfident in this section and hence my marks suffered. I scored 9 in IELTS and was over - confident in this section. I would suggest to take this section very seriously as it comes towards the end and you are almost exhausted attempting. From my perspective, Highlight incorrect words and Fill in the Blanks are the easiest.One mistake that i did was to write directly on the computer screen.in the whole process I missed a couple of words. I would suggest writing them down on the notepad and then transferring the contents to screen.
> 
> I struggled a bit on the Multiple choice multiple answer section for speaking as for atleast one of the questions i found all the answers correct. for this section I would suggest writing down the important words that match the answers.
> 
> for the exam i gave, I found this section to be toughest.
> 
> 2. Reading : This section was the easiest for me. Pay special attention to time as I was running out of time with almost 5 questions remaining. My advice for this section is to trust your intuition. for most of the questions, if you get an answer for the first time, it is probably correct. If you get into thinking mode, you will alternate between choices.
> 
> 3. Writing : I got one essay "Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance". Trust me, before the exam, I was worried as writing is my weakest point. I have not written essays in ages and was really worried. Now the easy part, Essays are certainly repeated. I prepared a list of all the essays and wrote them separately. I am attaching my model essays and would like to thank everyone who contributed for the essays specially the links that were provided . I followed them right to the point and the result is for everyone to see. Advice here would be not to memorize the essay but the main points.Other advice would be to use connectors like in addition to , however , to conclude etc.
> 
> 4. Speaking : Only advice, be natural and confident. I missed out a couple of words in repeat sentence and one retell lecture was absolutely out of what was the lecture about. I just spoke without hesitation and breaks. (Content was non existent). For describe images, for first 10 seconds reword the sentences provided with the images like "The Bar graph provided shows the pattern of increase/decrease in population of xyz city during the decade of 1970-1980" then tell about the highest value and the lowest value" you can also provide a conclusion if time permits. I found this to be the easiest of all. Another suggestion would be to stop by 35-36 seconds. For repeat sentences, the strategy I adopted was to concentrate on the last few words. This automatically gives you initial connecting sentences.
> 
> I would be more than happy to help anyone if any further help is required from my side.
> 
> Please go through the essays and I am sure everybody will come out successful
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun
> 
> 
> P.S This was my First Attempt with PTE-A. I Gave IELTS earlier with Scores L 9, R 9, S 8, W 6.5 I am applying for IcT Systems Analyst and will be lodging my EOI with 70 Points.


Congratulations Tarun, indeed an excellent score. I am preparing for the same , however very much demotivated with the mock test A with overall score as 63 ( L=69, R = 55, S=77 & W=62) what do you think with these scores can I make to above 79 Level, I did not yet complete the Macmillian test builder, however completed the 3 tests in the PTE A series. Kindly need your expert advise.


----------



## sumanth1627

Hi guys.... can anyone give me some tips to crack pte reading and i failed to get 65 in my three attempts !! :-( 64, 62 and 62 were my scores in reading


----------



## Sameer1626

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys.... can anyone give me some tips to crack pte reading and i failed to get 65 in my three attempts !! :-( 64, 62 and 62 were my scores in reading


Hi mate,

Please refer the post shared in the same thread, i hope it gives the answer to your query.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-Please refer the post shared in the same thread, i hope it gives the answer to your query.html#post7287017


----------



## nivinishant

ishugarg said:


> Please check your email box.......
> 
> i have sent you complete study guide.


Hi mate,
would really appreciate if you could send the PTE materials to my id as well - nivinishant at gmail dot com.
I'm planning to write the test next week.


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi people,

For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhd...2rFRiaSta?dl=0


----------



## Snova

*Rescoring*

Hi guys. I would like to know if some of you have taken a re-score process. Is it worth to a rescore? I am quite disappointed with my speaking result. I took my PTE test at PLT Cliftons Melbourne (2nd attempt). I believe I spoke quite smoothly during my speaking part at a moderate speed. I did not make lot of hesitations but I was shocked and think it is weird that my speaking is 48. FYI, my first PTE result for speaking is 55 and I think it reflects quite clear that I made lot of hesitations. After my first PTE, I practiced quite intensively for my speaking part. 

Please someone suggest me how to improve my speaking skills. Should I speak fast during the test? 
Should I ask for a re-score? I called the customer service this morning and they said it costs around 125USD and it is done by computer. I believe if the rescoring process is done by a human, I think my score have a chance to be higher than 48.


----------



## unlimitedme

Snova said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know if some of you have taken a re-score process. Is it worth to a rescore? I am quite disappointed with my speaking result. I took my PTE test at PLT Cliftons Melbourne (2nd attempt). I believe I spoke quite smoothly during my speaking part at a moderate speed. I did not make lot of hesitations but I was shocked and think it is weird that my speaking is 48. FYI, my first PTE result for speaking is 55 and I think it reflects quite clear that I made lot of hesitations. After my first PTE, I practiced quite intensively for my speaking part.
> 
> Please someone suggest me how to improve my speaking skills. Should I speak fast during the test?
> Should I ask for a re-score? I called the customer service this morning and they said it costs around 125USD and it is done by computer. I believe if the rescoring process is done by a human, I think my score have a chance to be higher than 48.


before you start the test, did you get a chance to check the microphone?


----------



## Snova

unlimitedme said:


> before you start the test, did you get a chance to check the microphone?


Yes, I did. It worked perfectly. So I think I should take another test but I do not know how I am going to improve my speaking part. Please kindly share how I should approach the speaking part.


----------



## Tarun1410

Hi rodriguesoliver,

I am no expert , however I can help you with my experience. 

Please do not get demotivated with t he mock test scores. they are certainly difficult than the original test. As I can see that your main problem is Reading, I would suggest practicing this section within timed conditions. You can selectively practice this using the Macmillan Book however please remember that MacMillan is also tougher than the original test.

For writing, I would suggest going through the essays provided earlier. 

With the current scores I think you are very close to 79+ in all just a little more practice is required. 

I would strongly suggest taking practice mock B 1-2 days before the actual exam.

Regards,
Tarun






rodriguesoliver said:


> Congratulations Tarun, indeed an excellent score. I am preparing for the same , however very much demotivated with the mock test A with overall score as 63 ( L=69, R = 55, S=77 & W=62) what do you think with these scores can I make to above 79 Level, I did not yet complete the Macmillian test builder, however completed the 3 tests in the PTE A series. Kindly need your expert advise.


----------



## samzam

Snova said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know if some of you have taken a re-score process. Is it worth to a rescore? I am quite disappointed with my speaking result. I took my PTE test at PLT Cliftons Melbourne (2nd attempt). I believe I spoke quite smoothly during my speaking part at a moderate speed. I did not make lot of hesitations but I was shocked and think it is weird that my speaking is 48. FYI, my first PTE result for speaking is 55 and I think it reflects quite clear that I made lot of hesitations. After my first PTE, I practiced quite intensively for my speaking part.
> 
> Please someone suggest me how to improve my speaking skills. Should I speak fast during the test?
> Should I ask for a re-score? I called the customer service this morning and they said it costs around 125USD and it is done by computer. I believe if the rescoring process is done by a human, I think my score have a chance to be higher than 48.


I got a similar shock. I realized that my speed was too slow. Analyze where you need improvement and you need someone who can point these out for you. Try this before you consider a rescore. If you find out where you're going wrong, you won't need to rescore.


----------



## Sameer1626

Snova said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know if some of you have taken a re-score process. Is it worth to a rescore? I am quite disappointed with my speaking result. I took my PTE test at PLT Cliftons Melbourne (2nd attempt). I believe I spoke quite smoothly during my speaking part at a moderate speed. I did not make lot of hesitations but I was shocked and think it is weird that my speaking is 48. FYI, my first PTE result for speaking is 55 and I think it reflects quite clear that I made lot of hesitations. After my first PTE, I practiced quite intensively for my speaking part.
> 
> Please someone suggest me how to improve my speaking skills. Should I speak fast during the test?
> Should I ask for a re-score? I called the customer service this morning and they said it costs around 125USD and it is done by computer. I believe if the rescoring process is done by a human, I think my score have a chance to be higher than 48.


Hi mate,

rescoring will not give you the score of 65......its better to buy a paid test A & B and give the test in real test conditions and try to know your loopholes and work on it to improve your score.


----------



## mehta_parag

In my opinion, reading is toughest of all and listening is easiest. I think Macmilian material is harder relatively compared to real test. In retell lecture you can use your own words but remember you have less time so if you think that you are comfortable, only than you should take risk, if not than go with same words.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Hi everyone,

I really need you guys' help as I am planning to take the test within the next few days.
I did Mock Test A yesterday (I only purchased one mock test) and got the following result:
L 80; R 72; S 58; W 89

My enabling skills were:
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 61
Pronunciation 39
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Based on what people said in this forum, I assume that my listening, reading, and writing scores should be good enough to get me 79 in the real test. Is that correct?
However, I only 58 in speaking which I found to be quite shocking. I thought I would at least got 60ish for my speaking as I expected the mock test to be harder.
I tried really hard to speak fluently (because some people said fluency is more important than the content) and yet I only got 61 for my oral fluency.
My pronunciation was even worse. 39 is totally horrible.

I don't think it is my accent, as people often mistook me as an American or Australian due to my English accent.
Also, I think my laptop's microphone recorded just fine, since I have tested it before. I didn't use any mic connected to headphone as I don't have any.
I also stopped speaking before the recording ended (e.g. around 37secs out of 40 secs).
FYI, I did IELTS twice before and I got 8 for my speaking on both occasions.

Do you guys think it might be due to the speed of my speech?
I admit that I talk fast, which is a habit of mine that sadly is difficult to alter.
Anyway, if I try to speak slower, won't it affect my oral fluency though? I am confused.

Could you guys please help me in regard to this matter?
Any suggestion will be much appreciated.


----------



## gdsrinivasan

msgforsunil said:


> @natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing
> 
> To begin assessing yourself, go through the freely available materials available(MacMillan and Official Guide) and later on take a call of going through practice plus.
> Materials are at https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing
> 
> Would recommend atleast one of the practice test so that you get an experience of the actual exam.


Hi Sunil,

Not able to download the materials from these links. Could you please share it for us..?


Thanks,
Deepak Srinivasan.


----------



## Snova

samzam said:


> I got a similar shock. I realized that my speed was too slow. Analyze where you need improvement and you need someone who can point these out for you. Try this before you consider a rescore. If you find out where you're going wrong, you won't need to rescore.


Hi Samzam. Thank you for the input. A friend of mine who got fluency 90 told me that I should probably speak faster.


----------



## unlimitedme

Snova said:


> Hi Samzam. Thank you for the input. A friend of mine who got fluency 90 told me that I should probably speak faster.


how fast is it? any number we can compare with?


----------



## Tarun1410

I think it is not about Pace. It is about normal way of speaking in the right tone, pronunciation and emphasis on commas, full stops etc. 

Please refer to the samples provided along with Macmillion and PTE OG, you will get some help.



unlimitedme said:


> how fast is it? any number we can compare with?


----------



## ice_cool

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really need you guys' help as I am planning to take the test within the next few days.
> I did Mock Test A yesterday (I only purchased one mock test) and got the following result:
> L 80; R 72; S 58; W 89
> 
> My enabling skills were:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Based on what people said in this forum, I assume that my listening, reading, and writing scores should be good enough to get me 79 in the real test. Is that correct?
> However, I only 58 in speaking which I found to be quite shocking. I thought I would at least got 60ish for my speaking as I expected the mock test to be harder.
> I tried really hard to speak fluently (because some people said fluency is more important than the content) and yet I only got 61 for my oral fluency.
> My pronunciation was even worse. 39 is totally horrible.
> 
> I don't think it is my accent, as people often mistook me as an American or Australian due to my English accent.
> Also, I think my laptop's microphone recorded just fine, since I have tested it before. I didn't use any mic connected to headphone as I don't have any.
> I also stopped speaking before the recording ended (e.g. around 37secs out of 40 secs).
> FYI, I did IELTS twice before and I got 8 for my speaking on both occasions.
> 
> Do you guys think it might be due to the speed of my speech?
> I admit that I talk fast, which is a habit of mine that sadly is difficult to alter.
> Anyway, if I try to speak slower, won't it affect my oral fluency though? I am confused.
> 
> Could you guys please help me in regard to this matter?
> Any suggestion will be much appreciated.


Hi,

Speed might not be the problem because it is a general guideline for PTE test takers to respond quickly and keep speaking during speaking tasks as this will affect your fluency score. The microphone will close after 3 seconds of silence and stop recording.


----------



## ILovetoEat

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Speed might not be the problem because it is a general guideline for PTE test takers to respond quickly and keep speaking during speaking tasks as this will affect your fluency score. The microphone will close after 3 seconds of silence and stop recording.


Hi ice_cool,

Thanks for replying. Do you have any idea what the cause might be?
Now I am afraid that I will do badly on speaking during the real test too.


----------



## andreyx108b

Hi guys,

My IELTS test results: S:9 R:9 L:8 and W:7 . I mainly switched to PTE as i find typing much easier than writing on the paper. 

i've completed my PTE-A practice A: 

Listening 63
Reading 75
Speaking 67
Writing 68

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90

---------------------------------------------------

I did not found the test to be hard, but the results were a bit disappointing. I was quite certain with spelling, but i only got 19. 

I never had problems with speaking, as i have lived in English speaking countries for half of my life, since the age of 14.. so also quite strange. 

Thus, I've a question in regards to speaking, shall i speak fast or very slow? What are the recommendations? I've seen some posts saying speak fast, others are saying speak slow. Please advise. 

Also technical question, shall I click "next question" or wait till i get a message on the screen saying "that recording stopped due to silence detected"?


----------



## msgforsunil

Snova said:


> Hi guys. I would like to know if some of you have taken a re-score process. Is it worth to a rescore? I am quite disappointed with my speaking result. I took my PTE test at PLT Cliftons Melbourne (2nd attempt). I believe I spoke quite smoothly during my speaking part at a moderate speed. I did not make lot of hesitations but I was shocked and think it is weird that my speaking is 48. FYI, my first PTE result for speaking is 55 and I think it reflects quite clear that I made lot of hesitations. After my first PTE, I practiced quite intensively for my speaking part.
> 
> Please someone suggest me how to improve my speaking skills. Should I speak fast during the test?
> Should I ask for a re-score? I called the customer service this morning and they said it costs around 125USD and it is done by computer. I believe if the rescoring process is done by a human, I think my score have a chance to be higher than 48.


Please refer

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf - for rescoring

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip - for all strategies


----------



## msgforsunil

protocol said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> Got email saying your report is ready to view online, however when i hit the website and punch my username and password not able to find any score card PDF.
> 
> Any one face this issue , if yes pls suggest what to be done.


You may call at 
India: 000 800 440 2020 (Toll)
United States / Canada 1-800-901-0229 Other countries (Toll) +1-952-681-3872
You may make a free skype call to US toll free number.

You mail to [email protected]
Would recommend to call rather than mail as the response is faster.


----------



## msgforsunil

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Will the points be deducted if we write more than 300 words, something like 315 -320 words


Please read http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf for details on scoring pattern along with negative marking.


----------



## msgforsunil

gdsrinivasan said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Not able to download the materials from these links. Could you please share it for us..?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepak Srinivasan.


Deepak, request you to please check with the forum user, natty.punjabi. I had just stored the URL for reference.


----------



## binu26

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really need you guys' help as I am planning to take the test within the next few days.
> I did Mock Test A yesterday (I only purchased one mock test) and got the following result:
> L 80; R 72; S 58; W 89
> 
> My enabling skills were:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Based on what people said in this forum, I assume that my listening, reading, and writing scores should be good enough to get me 79 in the real test. Is that correct?
> However, I only 58 in speaking which I found to be quite shocking. I thought I would at least got 60ish for my speaking as I expected the mock test to be harder.
> I tried really hard to speak fluently (because some people said fluency is more important than the content) and yet I only got 61 for my oral fluency.
> My pronunciation was even worse. 39 is totally horrible.
> 
> I don't think it is my accent, as people often mistook me as an American or Australian due to my English accent.
> Also, I think my laptop's microphone recorded just fine, since I have tested it before. I didn't use any mic connected to headphone as I don't have any.
> I also stopped speaking before the recording ended (e.g. around 37secs out of 40 secs).
> FYI, I did IELTS twice before and I got 8 for my speaking on both occasions.
> 
> Do you guys think it might be due to the speed of my speech?
> I admit that I talk fast, which is a habit of mine that sadly is difficult to alter.
> Anyway, if I try to speak slower, won't it affect my oral fluency though? I am confused.
> 
> Could you guys please help me in regard to this matter?
> Any suggestion will be much appreciated.


Hi 

I don't think you should stress about the mock test score. I got 45 in my speaking and 65 overall when I took the mock. However in real test I got 78 in speaking. The mock test score really depressed me esp. As I got 28 in toefl and 9 in ielts speaking.

The mock test is harder. Also the format is new. I think atleast for me the more I think about being fluent and accurate the more I stumble. Try speaking like you would to a friend and don't be too conscious. 

All the best.


----------



## alokagrawal

ichoosetoshine said:


> Thank you! I'm downloading the Macmillan review test now and will buy the gold preparation kit as well. I'm hoping to nail this exam on a first take only (hopefully!! fingers crossed). I have sat in IELTS twice and I am always short of 0.5. My scores with IELTS were LRWS 1st: 7.5/6.5/7/7 and 2nd: 8/8.5/6.5/7. It's really frustrating and really negatively impacted my confidence and motivation. So after a year of forgetting IELTS, I'm picking up myself again and take PTE this time.


Hi, my IELTS scores are exactly same as your's.

L-R-S-W
7.5-7-7-6.5 (1st)
8.5-8-7-6.5 (2nd, appeared last month only). I have applied for rechecking. But as it is gonna take 2 months so instead of waiting for 2 months without any assurance, i am thinking to appear for PTE-A.

Have you already appeared for PTE? If yes, then how much was your score?


----------



## rchatla

Hi.. Snova... don't opt for re-score you will lose money, try to practice more and use that for next attempt


----------



## upkar2810

Hi Sameer7106,

I stumbled upon this post of yours while Surfing various forums.
I tried accessing the link you have shared to download help material for PTE.
However, I am getting an error while doing it.

Can you please share it once more .It will be of great help.

Thanks!!


----------



## unlimitedme

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really need you guys' help as I am planning to take the test within the next few days.
> I did Mock Test A yesterday (I only purchased one mock test) and got the following result:
> L 80; R 72; S 58; W 89
> 
> My enabling skills were:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90


I am on the same boat like you, my real exam is on Friday so now i am really stressed out!! 

L 68; R 61; S 53; W 76
enabling skills:
G 67;O 32; P 41; S 90; V79 W 90

When is your real test going to be? 


Question for everyone:
In the real test, for repeat sentence, how long do we need to wait before the recording end and we need to start talking? 
the mock test did not give any time though... so i am quite worried as i need some time to think before repeating the sentence.


----------



## ILovetoEat

binu26 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think you should stress about the mock test score. I got 45 in my speaking and 65 overall when I took the mock. However in real test I got 78 in speaking. The mock test score really depressed me esp. As I got 28 in toefl and 9 in ielts speaking.
> 
> The mock test is harder. Also the format is new. I think atleast for me the more I think about being fluent and accurate the more I stumble. Try speaking like you would to a friend and don't be too conscious.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Binu26,

Thanks for responding. Yeah, I tried not to get freaked out but I am kinda scared that I am not that well-prepared yet. I need all 79. 
Just a quick question. Did you speak to your headphone when you did your mock test?
Since I didn't use any headphone, I was wondering if the outside noise contributed to my low speaking score.

Another thing, since you did well on speaking (congrats!), do you reckon that fluency is indeed more important the content etc?

Thanks!


----------



## ILovetoEat

unlimitedme said:


> I am on the same boat like you, my real exam is on Friday so now i am really stressed out!!
> 
> L 68; R 61; S 53; W 76
> enabling skills:
> G 67;O 32; P 41; S 90; V79 W 90
> 
> When is your real test going to be?
> 
> 
> Question for everyone:
> In the real test, for repeat sentence, how long do we need to wait before the recording end and we need to start talking?
> the mock test did not give any time though... so i am quite worried as i need some time to think before repeating the sentence.


Hi unlimitedme,

I have been wanting to take the exam this week, but since I am still waiting for my migration assessment result, I think I will take it next week.
Good luck with your exam! Hope you pass with flying colours! Let us know how the real test is.

As for the repeat sentence thingy, personally I started speaking once I saw the status has changed to "recording", i.e. after it started recording my voice.
Just to ensure it didn't miss any of my speech.


----------



## unlimitedme

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi unlimitedme,
> 
> I have been wanting to take the exam this week, but since I am still waiting for my migration assessment result, I think I will take it next week.
> Good luck with your exam! Hope you pass with flying colours! Let us know how the real test is.
> 
> As for the repeat sentence thingy, personally I started speaking once I saw the status has changed to "recording", i.e. after it started recording my voice.
> Just to ensure it didn't miss any of my speech.


Actually, there is no need to wait for the result, you can take the exam before it come out.
I hope so too, :fingerscrossed:

I still dont know how to improve my oral fluency and pronunciation though..


----------



## ILovetoEat

unlimitedme said:


> Actually, there is no need to wait for the result, you can take the exam before it come out.
> I hope so too, :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I still dont know how to improve my oral fluency and pronunciation though..


Haha. Yea, I know. That's just a precaution in case the migration assessment isn't successful.
But now I think I can't wait any longer, so I'll take the exam early next week.

Just curious, did you have wear any headphone during the mock test?
And how fast did you speak?


----------



## binu26

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi Binu26,
> 
> Thanks for responding. Yeah, I tried not to get freaked out but I am kinda scared that I am not that well-prepared yet. I need all 79.
> Just a quick question. Did you speak to your headphone when you did your mock test?
> Since I didn't use any headphone, I was wondering if the outside noise contributed to my low speaking score.
> 
> Another thing, since you did well on speaking (congrats!), do you reckon that fluency is indeed more important the content etc?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey 

Yes I did use headphones but I was still getting distracted. I think fluency is important than content. For me the graphs and diagrams were really difficult as in the mock I tried to cover everything. Even in the exam I had a couple which I had no clue about. So I just made a couple of points for them. The important thing is to have a proper flow of speech just as you would normally. There are videos on YouTube where they tell you what they are looking for. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## unlimitedme

ILovetoEat said:


> Haha. Yea, I know. That's just a precaution in case the migration assessment isn't successful.
> But now I think I can't wait any longer, so I'll take the exam early next week.
> 
> Just curious, did you have wear any headphone during the mock test?
> And how fast did you speak?


I didn't wear one, my laptop microphone + speaker were built in.

I guess its easier to do the speaking test with a human being rather than a computer, as I scored 7.5 for that in IELTS earlier.

:frusty: any suggestion to improve my Speaking score, anyone?

for reading, I think I failed miserably in the re-order paragraph and multiple answers.. :confused2:


----------



## binu26

unlimitedme said:


> I didn't wear one, my laptop microphone + speaker were built in.
> 
> I guess its easier to do the speaking test with a human being rather than a computer, as I scored 7.5 for that in IELTS earlier.
> 
> :frusty: any suggestion to improve my Speaking score, anyone?
> 
> for reading, I think I failed miserably in the re-order paragraph and multiple answers.. :confused2:


Hey unlimited

Try the following helped me

Read aloud from newspaper.pay special attention to punctuation. N stress on important words.

For graphs try starting with info in the heading. Eg. This graph shows, depicts, summarises blah blah blah. This will give u starting point and calm your nerves.

Try not going into details and just stick to Main points.

Try not stuttering and using words like ummm huh hmmm too much. 

Keep the flow of speech moderate. Too fast you will make mistakes, too slow it will give the impression that your thinking too much.

Reorder paragraph is easy start with a sentence that has no link to others. It will be independent. And then find links with other sentences.

Multiple answers only select if your sure as it has negative marking.

Rest don't worry, don't practice till last minute. Pretend your the only one in the room talking to yourself.

It helps.

All the best.


----------



## unlimitedme

many thanks binu!


----------



## ricky1234

Dear Folks

I am the silent listener in this forum from last 3 months. I would like to thank every one who shared their experience and helped one another in achieving the common goal ie "PR to Australia".

It gives me an immense please to share my score as mentioned below:

Listening 65
Reading 65
Speaking 75
Writing 68

Though some of you will not find the score to be very lucrative but 65 in each module was my aim. After 3 Ielts and in the third attempt of PTE, I have finally cracked it. Now I can claim 10 points in my EOI.

Once again I am thankful to you all from the core of my heart.

Regards
Ricky


----------



## Williamhk

ricky1234 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I am the silent listener in this forum from last 3 months. I would like to thank every one who shared their experience and helped one another in achieving the common goal ie "PR to Australia".
> 
> It gives me an immense please to share my score as mentioned below:
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 65
> Speaking 75
> Writing 68
> 
> Though some of you will not find the score to be very lucrative but 65 in each module was my aim. After 3 Ielts and in the third attempt of PTE, I have finally cracked it. Now I can claim 10 points in my EOI.
> 
> Once again I am thankful to you all from the core of my heart.
> 
> Regards
> Ricky


Congrats Ricky!

Summarise your 3 attempts in PTE, may I hear your tips on the speaking tests?

William


----------



## ricky1234

For speaking: I didn't bother about content rather i focussed on fluency and clarify in my speech... which worked for me.... The same strategy was shared by the members of the forum, which I have applied during my exams.

Summary of my all the three PTE exams:

======================
1st Attempt:Without preparation

Listening 52
Reading 61
Speaking 67
Writing 54

2nd Attempt: With preperation

Listening 76
Reading 62
Speaking 73
Writing 65

3rd Attempt: With preparation

Listening 65
Reading 65
Speaking 75
Writing 68
=====================

Regards
Ricky


----------



## ILovetoEat

binu26 said:


> Hey
> 
> Yes I did use headphones but I was still getting distracted. I think fluency is important than content. For me the graphs and diagrams were really difficult as in the mock I tried to cover everything. Even in the exam I had a couple which I had no clue about. So I just made a couple of points for them. The important thing is to have a proper flow of speech just as you would normally. There are videos on YouTube where they tell you what they are looking for.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Okay. I reckon I need to record my own speech and listen to the flow so I know what and how to improve.
Thanks so much for the tips! All the best with your visa!


----------



## unlimitedme

I found below from the guide, it seems like the computer logic does not check the correctness of your speech, only the smooth, pace and whether it can be recognized easily.



> Oral fluency: Smooth, effortless and natural-paced delivery of speech
> 
> Pronunciation: Production of speech sounds in a way that is easily understandable to most regular speakers of the language. Regional or national varieties of English pronunciation are considered correct to the degree that they are easily understandable to most regular speakers of the language


----------



## alokagrawal

Ok, is it so


----------



## ArchV

Hi guys, I nailed PTE on my first attempt since I needed 65+ on each category. I got overall 70 (70/71/69/71).

Just follow the tips here and you all will do just fine. Do yourself a favor and don't be a lazy person and at least read this thread from start, it's worth it.

I have to admmit though, reading is by far the most challenging to me (I'd say say it's AT LEAST 10 times harder than General IELTS reading section, as a side note, I got 9 on reading when I took IELTS). After all, there are lots of formal and academic collocations which I'm not familiar with or they sound just the same to me and the difference in the meaning is so sutble.

Another thing worth mentioning which by the way have been mentioned over and over again is that fluency is way more important than content. And this could affect you badly if you come from a science background and you feel the urge to comment all the details and analyze the graph thoroughly. Eventually, if you try to comment all the details you'll certainly run out of time and get frustated and if you get frustated you'll perform bad on next questions. Just mention extreme values and their variation overtime without saying much details to be safe. 

We're all gonna make it. Just be confident and that's it. However, if you need to achieve 79+ on reading, you'll have a long quest ahead of you. 

That's my last post here. Once again, thanks for everyone's input here. Every piece of adivice was extremely valuable.


----------



## alokagrawal

congrats mate


----------



## bait0211

Need help please. I have an unfavorable score from my first take in PTE. Unfortunately, I have tick YES on the send report to DIBP when I booked for my exam. As per PTE: "when your score is reportable the scores are automatically send to DIBP." I would need your advise if my application will be affected due to this error of mine. I would take a second exam for PTE and hoping for a favorable score now. However, DIBP already have a copy of my first score.

HELP! HELP! HELP!


----------



## jveer

I am reading an article about robo- readers i.e programs that evaluate essays . A NY times journalist has suspected their credibility .He gives examples as 
“E-Rater doesn’t care if you say the War of 1812 started in 1945,
“The average teaching assistant makes six times as much money as college presidents,” he wrote. “In addition, they often receive a plethora of extra benefits such as private jets, vacations in the south seas, starring roles in motion pictures.”

E-Rater gave him a 6
He says a well structured essay can get high score even without logical content .
E.T.S. officials say that Mr. Perelman’s test prep advice is too complex for most students to absorb; if they can, they’re using the higher level of thinking the test seeks to reward anyway. In other words, if they’re smart enough to master such sophisticated test prep, they deserve a 6
In pte does essays are also checked manually .
Is this true for speaking also where only fluency matters 
I want advice from who have given test in actual


----------



## hungvn89

I scored IELTS 8 overall (L:8, R:9, W:7, L:7) doing no revision. Do you guys think it's worthwhile to attempt PTE-A for the extra 10 points (79/90 all skills)? 

Has anyone with similar IELTS score succeeded in doing so? In the past, I managed to score 7.5 for both the Writing and Listening sections (with some revision) but 8 was out of my reach.


----------



## Sameer1626

bait0211 said:


> Need help please. I have an unfavorable score from my first take in PTE. Unfortunately, I have tick YES on the send report to DIBP when I booked for my exam. As per PTE: "when your score is reportable the scores are automatically send to DIBP." I would need your advise if my application will be affected due to this error of mine. I would take a second exam for PTE and hoping for a favorable score now. However, DIBP already have a copy of my first score.
> 
> HELP! HELP! HELP!


Hi bait,

it wont be a problem mate. My spouse cleared PTE in her 4'th attempt and everytime her score was reported to DIPB. DIPB only considers the test report of that test which you have mentioned while filling your EOI.

SO JUST CHILL AND RELAX, ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## Sameer1626

hungvn89 said:


> I scored IELTS 8 overall (L:8, R:9, W:7, L:7) doing no revision. Do you guys think it's worthwhile to attempt PTE-A for the extra 10 points (79/90 all skills)?
> 
> Has anyone with similar IELTS score succeeded in doing so? In the past, I managed to score 7.5 for both the Writing and Listening sections (with some revision) but 8 was out of my reach.


Hi hung,

I know PTE seems to be easy but its always good to be prepared for the worst.......so i would suggest you to prepare well for PTE as this test is totally different from the IELTS and make yourself acquainted to its format and then give the test.

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

jveer said:


> I am reading an article about robo- readers i.e programs that evaluate essays . A NY times journalist has suspected their credibility .He gives examples as
> “E-Rater doesn’t care if you say the War of 1812 started in 1945,
> “The average teaching assistant makes six times as much money as college presidents,” he wrote. “In addition, they often receive a plethora of extra benefits such as private jets, vacations in the south seas, starring roles in motion pictures.”
> 
> E-Rater gave him a 6
> He says a well structured essay can get high score even without logical content .
> E.T.S. officials say that Mr. Perelman’s test prep advice is too complex for most students to absorb; if they can, they’re using the higher level of thinking the test seeks to reward anyway. In other words, if they’re smart enough to master such sophisticated test prep, they deserve a 6
> In pte does essays are also checked manually .
> Is this true for speaking also where only fluency matters
> I want advice from who have given test in actual



Hi veer,

please refer the scoring guide from PTE official website for the same. Also just take this as a test there's no need to do all this research as it wont lead you o score better in any of the exam. Its a simple English test 

All the best!!


----------



## bait0211

*thanks!*



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi bait,
> 
> it wont be a problem mate. My spouse cleared PTE in her 4'th attempt and everytime her score was reported to DIPB. DIPB only considers the test report of that test which you have mentioned while filling your EOI.
> 
> SO JUST CHILL AND RELAX, ALL THE BEST!!


wow that was a relief. thank you so much for replying. 

Your spouse have taken the exam four times? What are his weaknesses in the exam? 

I'm not looking forward for a third exam. I hope I just ACE it on my second time.  Although I think I am having a phobia taking exams in English already.


----------



## Williamhk

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi bait,
> 
> it wont be a problem mate. My spouse cleared PTE in her 4'th attempt and everytime her score was reported to DIPB. DIPB only considers the test report of that test which you have mentioned while filling your EOI.
> 
> SO JUST CHILL AND RELAX, ALL THE BEST!!



Is it required to ask PTE sending DIPB the result?


----------



## ibra88

im done with this exam!
after 5 failure attempts, i will not give it another try.

1st attempt: L=59 ,R=55, S=46 ,W= 59 
2nd attempt:L=65,R=62, S=65 ,W=64 
3rd attempt:L=58 ,R=67, S= 69,W=55 
4th attempt:L=60 ,R=62, S=69 ,W=60 
5th attrmpt: L=61 ,R=60, S=71 ,W=62

good luck every one


----------



## jveer

Is Macmillan testbuilder tougher than actual exam. I am finding it very difficult especially reading part.


----------



## mandy2137

jveer said:


> Is Macmillan testbuilder tougher than actual exam. I am finding it very difficult especially reading part.


Yes it is.


----------



## blackrider89

hungvn89 said:


> I scored IELTS 8 overall (L:8, R:9, W:7, L:7) doing no revision. Do you guys think it's worthwhile to attempt PTE-A for the extra 10 points (79/90 all skills)?
> 
> Has anyone with similar IELTS score succeeded in doing so? In the past, I managed to score 7.5 for both the Writing and Listening sections (with some revision) but 8 was out of my reach.


If you took your Ielts test in Australia (Sydney/Melbourne), I for one believe you can get 79/90 in PTE. 

Try your luck in Vietnam perhaps?


----------



## alokagrawal

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone require ptepractice sample questions on ptepractice website, then PM me your ID as my account is valid for 8/9 months more. I will share the credentials with you.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


----------



## alokagrawal

3br4h!m said:


> Congrats on clearing the exam and thanks for the tips.
> 
> Someone PLEASE PLEASE give me the book PDF and the CDs, I selected 10 april date so I only have a few days to prepare.


Congrats


----------



## Resh0906

*PTE Score*

Hi,

what is the score reqd. 

do they check the overall score or do the check all scores under both Communication and enabling 

My score is - 

Overall - 90
Communication skills - L-90, R - 90, S- 90, W-90

Enabling Skills - Grammer 62, Oral Fluency -90, Pronounciation - 90, Spelling - 77, Vocabulary - 89, Written Dictation 77. 


I dont know if my score is sufficient for Visa Subclass: 190


----------



## mandy2137

Resh0906 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the score reqd.
> 
> do they check the overall score or do the check all scores under both Communication and enabling
> 
> My score is -
> 
> Overall - 90
> Communication skills - L-90, R - 90, S- 90, W-90
> 
> Enabling Skills - Grammer 62, Oral Fluency -90, Pronounciation - 90, Spelling - 77, Vocabulary - 89, Written Dictation 77.
> 
> 
> I dont know if my score is sufficient for Visa Subclass: 190


Congrats mate, 

Your communication skills will be checked. You will get 20 points


----------



## unlimitedme

Resh0906 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the score reqd.
> 
> do they check the overall score or do the check all scores under both Communication and enabling
> 
> My score is -
> 
> Overall - 90
> Communication skills - L-90, R - 90, S- 90, W-90
> 
> Enabling Skills - Grammer 62, Oral Fluency -90, Pronounciation - 90, Spelling - 77, Vocabulary - 89, Written Dictation 77.
> 
> 
> I dont know if my score is sufficient for Visa Subclass: 190


congrats!

can you share some tips on speaking and reading section, please?

for the read out loud, do you finish it before the timer hit 40 secs?


----------



## Resh0906

unlimitedme said:


> congrats!
> 
> can you share some tips on speaking and reading section, please?
> 
> for the read out loud, do you finish it before the timer hit 40 secs?




Hi, 

I mainly referred to their mock tests online and the pte videos on youtube. 

for read out loud, i did finish before 40 seconds, however for the listen and repeat sentences i made a few mistakes. 

For speaking and reading - try and read out loud as much content as you can - but from laptop/computer screens - and time yourself. This can even be reading out content from news sites or ebooks - will help

Personally i found this section the easiest. the more difficult ones were describe the graph/image and listening and repeating. 

hope this helps


----------



## Resh0906

thanks  quite a relief to know i dont have to give it again


----------



## DeepinderKaur

Hi guys,

I appeared for PTE-A exam on 10th and received my scores today
I got W:69, R: 57, S: 58, L: 67

I need 65 each therefore need to practice harder. 
Can you guys please give me some tips for reading and speaking?


----------



## piusford

alokagrawal said:


>


I need it, please.


----------



## Sun S

Hi Experts need your advice on improving below sections which seems difficult to me in practicing.

Listening : Summarize spoken text
Reading : Re-order paragraph,Fill in the blanks
Speaking : Repeat sentences

Please provide your suggestions on these sections to improve my skills.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Sun S said:


> Hi Experts need your advice on improving below sections which seems difficult to me in practicing.
> 
> Listening : Summarize spoken text
> Reading : Re-order paragraph,Fill in the blanks
> Speaking : Repeat sentences
> 
> Please provide your suggestions on these sections to improve my skills.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey,

I am by no means an expert, as I haven't even done my real test yet. But I'll try to help.

a. For summarising spoken text, I think you should take notes as you listen.
Just type (or write, if you do write faster) the key points. As you listen, you will understand what the topic is about, which should be useful as you write the summary.
Try to arrange the sentences using your own words.
As you have word limit, remember to mention the main points only.
There is no need for you to include all details as they will use up your word counts.
Once you finish, reread the sentence. Ask yourself. Do the sentences convey the topic of the conversation? If not, rephrase or rearrange the sentences.

b. As for reorder paragraph, well, I am struggling with it too, so can't help you with that.
For fill in the blanks, remember collocations (sequences of words that occur together) such as take a break, pay attention, keep in touch, etc.
Therefore, even though there are often options with similar meanings, choose the one that matches the sentence.
For instance: Nobody goes without the ........ of life
Options: Needs; wants; essentials; ingredients
* You should choose "essentials" as "essentials of life" often go together.
I also find it helpful to choose an option according to the required tense. For example, if the options should be a V+ing, then you'd choose "dreaming" instead of "dreamt".
I hope that makes sense somehow.

c. Repeat sentence: Remember the general meaning instead of trying to remember word per word.

Hope that helps.


----------



## blackrider89

It seems that they are marking the test much more rigorously.


----------



## ibra88

blackrider89 said:


> It seems that they are marking the test much more rigorously.


totally true.....
the inspector told me that also
i've tried it 5 times with no success and seriously i found it becoming more difficult by time


----------



## Janardhan.G

blackrider89 said:


> It seems that they are marking the test much more rigorously.


that is scary..what makes you come to this conclusion.?


----------



## blackrider89

Janardhan.G said:


> that is scary..what makes you come to this conclusion.?


Observation matie. And remember Ielts was once not that hard.

I work as a migration/education agent in Sydney (sat the Ielts test myself but not the PTE Academic). Last year I advised several client to take the PTE test and most would pass with ease. No longer the case since May though.


----------



## Sun S

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am by no means an expert, as I haven't even done my real test yet. But I'll try to help.
> 
> a. For summarising spoken text, I think you should take notes as you listen.
> Just type (or write, if you do write faster) the key points. As you listen, you will understand what the topic is about, which should be useful as you write the summary.
> Try to arrange the sentences using your own words.
> As you have word limit, remember to mention the main points only.
> There is no need for you to include all details as they will use up your word counts.
> Once you finish, reread the sentence. Ask yourself. Do the sentences convey the topic of the conversation? If not, rephrase or rearrange the sentences.
> 
> b. As for reorder paragraph, well, I am struggling with it too, so can't help you with that.
> For fill in the blanks, remember collocations (sequences of words that occur together) such as take a break, pay attention, keep in touch, etc.
> Therefore, even though there are often options with similar meanings, choose the one that matches the sentence.
> For instance: Nobody goes without the ........ of life
> Options: Needs; wants; essentials; ingredients
> * You should choose "essentials" as "essentials of life" often go together.
> I also find it helpful to choose an option according to the required tense. For example, if the options should be a V+ing, then you'd choose "dreaming" instead of "dreamt".
> I hope that makes sense somehow.
> 
> c. Repeat sentence: Remember the general meaning instead of trying to remember word per word.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## netw

Please members, is that true that test of PTE-A is becoming much more harder to clear?


----------



## IshM

Hi All,

I have PTE-A exam schedule for tomorrow.

I gave Scored Test B today and I got
Listening: 57
Reading: 52
Speaking: 63
Writing: 50

I am really worried and tesned now. 

I gave Scored Test A last sunday and I received
Listening 62
Reading: 55
Speaking: 70
Writing: 58

Any last day tips please.

Also, what do I need to carry tomorrow?
1. Passport (Original) - Is photocopy also required?
2. Receipt - I have taken printout of the receipt page (Your order has finished!)

Anything else required?


----------



## JK684

IshM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam schedule for tomorrow.
> 
> I gave Scored Test B today and I got
> Listening: 57
> Reading: 52
> Speaking: 63
> Writing: 50
> 
> I am really worried and tesned now.
> 
> I gave Scored Test A last sunday and I received
> Listening 62
> Reading: 55
> Speaking: 70
> Writing: 58
> 
> Any last day tips please.
> 
> Also, what do I need to carry tomorrow?
> 1. Passport (Original) - Is photocopy also required?
> 2. Receipt - I have taken printout of the receipt page (Your order has finished!)
> 
> Anything else required?


I think passport alone is enough. You can carry receipt also, no issues.


Try to manage your time well in Reading section. Otherwise you might end up missing some questions.

For writing follow the tips here :- 
~
The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays
~
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## sandeep.2014

IshM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam schedule for tomorrow.
> 
> I gave Scored Test B today and I got
> Listening: 57
> Reading: 52
> Speaking: 63
> Writing: 50
> 
> I am really worried and tesned now.
> 
> I gave Scored Test A last sunday and I received
> Listening 62
> Reading: 55
> Speaking: 70
> Writing: 58
> 
> Any last day tips please.
> 
> Also, what do I need to carry tomorrow?
> 1. Passport (Original) - Is photocopy also required?
> 2. Receipt - I have taken printout of the receipt page (Your order has finished!)
> 
> Anything else required?



just gave the exam today, they just need passport.


----------



## rodriguesoliver

Congratulations !!

Could you please advice on the Essay you got, also rather than timing whats the advantage of mock tests, does the same content repeat for the exam.

Also kindly advice on the reading part, whats needs to be taken care of.

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## R.P.G

IshM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam schedule for tomorrow.
> 
> I gave Scored Test B today and I got
> Listening: 57
> Reading: 52
> Speaking: 63
> Writing: 50
> 
> I am really worried and tesned now.
> 
> I gave Scored Test A last sunday and I received
> Listening 62
> Reading: 55
> Speaking: 70
> Writing: 58
> 
> Any last day tips please.
> 
> Also, what do I need to carry tomorrow?
> 1. Passport (Original) - Is photocopy also required?
> 2. Receipt - I have taken printout of the receipt page (Your order has finished!)
> 
> Anything else required?


dont worry, everything will be fine. you will clear your exam for sure.

be careful in time management for reading and listening.

practise well for the essay and refer latest essay topics.

passport is enough for exam..good luck.


----------



## IshM

thanks a lot


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi

Hi folks,
Got my result today.
Reading:85
Listening:86
Writing:80
Speaking:90

I am really thankful to this thread for all the support & mentoring which helped me a lot to achieve this result.

I needed 79 in each section to apply for my PR and have achieved it today.


Thanks again...


----------



## R.P.G

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi folks,
> Got my result today.
> Reading:85
> Listening:86
> Writing:80
> Speaking:90
> 
> I am really thankful to this thread for all the support & mentoring which helped me a lot to achieve this result.
> 
> I needed 79 in each section to apply for my PR and have achieved it today.
> 
> 
> Thanks again...


Congrats...


----------



## Williamhk

PTE-A is simply amazing.

After 6 attemps in IELTS for band 7, I did my PTE-A this morning, received result report in this evening, and I CRACKED IT!!!

Some grades for reference
Last IELTS (28/2/15): L8 R9 S7 W6.5
PTE Mock-A: L63 R63 S56 W65
PTE Real: L69 R73 S65 W72

Essay question updated in the google excel.

Thanks everyone contributed and shared in this forum.

Lastly, I still have Mock Test-B available (remaining more than 2 months), anyone who really needs it please PM me (the first one will get it)

All the best for everyone, see you in Australia!


----------



## liverloverboy

waaaa.. i took this exam and so stressful. well, i didn't review a lot.. i just started last monday and took the exam today.. maybe im just wasted my money.. hahaha 

for me, the most difficult part was the reading... so confusing.. im not familiar with other terms... grrrrrr... and i was not able to finish the dictation... waiting time to proceed with the next question took my time... grrrrr....

in listening, i think i got less mistake.. some words cant understand because of the slang pronunciation... grrrrr again....

so i dont want to expect a lot from this exam.... good luck.. haha


----------



## Williamhk

Williamhk said:


> PTE-A is simply amazing.
> 
> After 6 attemps in IELTS for band 7, I did my PTE-A this morning, received result report in this evening, and I CRACKED IT!!!
> 
> Some grades for reference
> Last IELTS (28/2/15): L8 R9 S7 W6.5
> PTE Mock-A: L63 R63 S56 W65
> PTE Real: L69 R73 S65 W72
> 
> Essay question updated in the google excel.
> 
> Thanks everyone contributed and shared in this forum.
> 
> Lastly, I still have Mock Test-B available (remaining more than 2 months), anyone who really needs it please PM me (the first one will get it)
> 
> All the best for everyone, see you in Australia!



The Mock Test-B has been given to @netw

However, I just remember I have recently applied for TCYOnline as well. Anyone want to have more practice please leave me PM with subject "TCYOnline".


----------



## netw

Thank you very much for your help Williamhk.

Good luck in your upcoming tasks!

Regards


----------



## Williamhk

Williamhk said:


> The Mock Test-B has been given to @netw
> 
> However, I just remember I have recently applied for TCYOnline as well. Anyone want to have more practice please leave me PM with subject "TCYOnline".




All my account has been sent to the lucky ones.

Again, wish all your best!


----------



## Sun S

sandeep.2014 said:


> just gave the exam today, they just need passport.


Wish you all the best ...


----------



## IshM

Guys,

During this scored mock tests, I completed entire test in 2 hours.
All sections I completed before time. I think, I was just hurrying in completing.
In real test, how much time should I devote for each question, section wise.
In one of the post I read, one and half mins we need to devote for each question in reading section.
So, in listening and speaking how time should I devote per question?

Also, when Mock test started, it was showing only one time something like, 140 mins. 
Section wise time was not giving. 
Please assist. Have exam tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rodriguesoliver

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi folks,
> Got my result today.
> Reading:85
> Listening:86
> Writing:80
> Speaking:90
> 
> I am really thankful to this thread for all the support & mentoring which helped me a lot to achieve this result.
> 
> I needed 79 in each section to apply for my PR and have achieved it today.
> 
> Thanks again...


Congratulations Ashish !!

What was your preparations like ? Are the questions repeated from the Mock tests.
Could you please send me the link for essays on google drive.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Oliver.


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi

rodriguesoliver said:


> Congratulations Ashish !!
> 
> What was your preparations like ? Are the questions repeated from the Mock tests.
> Could you please send me the link for essays on google drive.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Oliver.


I had already given IELTS once, where i got 

S-7
W-7
R-6.5
L-6.5

Then I took the PTE exam a bit more seriously as I needed 79 in each section and backed that up with 10 days serious preparation.

In practise test A i got around 60s in each section.
In practise test B i got in 70s and finally in main test i got the required score.

There was just one question from the gold preparation kit that was repeated. Other than that nothing was repeated.
Having said that, i got the essay topic "In education system, assessment through formal written examination still valid?"
Luckily this topic was already mentioned in this forum and i had practised it well before the exam.

from my experience I would suggest,

Speaking

1. Speak confidently(not loudly) in speaking section.
2. There are so many videos in youtube explaining how to describe graphs. Practise them.
3. Record your responses time & again in your mobile/laptop and see which places you are struggling the most.
4. in retell lecture, note down the key words or points from the lecture. Even if you don't understand the topic, at least say something using those words. 


Writing
1. I would say the most difficult section as you have to write either 1 or 2 essays in limited time.
2. But practise the 23 essays mentioned in this thread before and should me sufficient.

Reading
1. Read aloud lot of news online like TOI or MSN etc. It will help you to read faster and also improve you speaking skills. 

Listening
1. Nothing much to say for this section, just watch a lot of English videos or series and try to understand. 

Hope these tips would be of some help.

All the best guys...


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy people

I have the pearsons mock tests on my laptop. I also gave the exams but dont know how to score it. Could anybody please help on how to judge my scores on the mock test. It does not automatically give me the scores like other exams would.

Please help.


----------



## sandeep.2014

Got my scores today.. overall 90! got 90 in all the sections. Here is what I did,

1) Attempted the TCYOnline tests
2) Attempted the PTE offline tests
3) Read the whole PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)

Read through every post in this thread! Thank you people very much from the bottom of my heart. I do not have words to express my gratitude! 

I shall be filing my EOI in the 261313 category with 70 points, hoping to get an invite for the next year's lot i.e. post July 2015. 

Thanks!


----------



## sudeepdai

sandeep.2014 said:


> Got my scores today.. overall 90! got 90 in all the sections. Here is what I did,
> 
> 1) Attempted the TCYOnline tests
> 2) Attempted the PTE offline tests
> 3) Read the whole PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> Read through every post in this thread! Thank you people very much from the bottom of my heart. I do not have words to express my gratitude!
> 
> I shall be filing my EOI in the 261313 category with 70 points, hoping to get an invite for the next year's lot i.e. post July 2015.
> 
> Thanks!




Woah.
Thats perfect. Great going man.

Congratulations.

Cheers


----------



## Muddasir

sandeep.2014 said:


> Got my scores today.. overall 90! got 90 in all the sections. Here is what I did,
> 
> 1) Attempted the TCYOnline tests
> 2) Attempted the PTE offline tests
> 3) Read the whole PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> Read through every post in this thread! Thank you people very much from the bottom of my heart. I do not have words to express my gratitude!
> 
> I shall be filing my EOI in the 261313 category with 70 points, hoping to get an invite for the next year's lot i.e. post July 2015.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations mate !

If possible, can you please share your essay topic and any short questions/answers you remember or any other stuff. I'll really appreciate it. Thank you 

All the best in future.


----------



## sandeep.2014

Muddasir said:


> Congratulations mate !
> 
> If possible, can you please share your essay topic and any short questions/answers you remember or any other stuff. I'll really appreciate it. Thank you
> 
> All the best in future.


I got one essay on the mass media's influence, it is there on the blog that is mentioned in this thread. 

I was apprehensive on the speaking in own words & essay topics, but if you look at the scoring strategy it really is okay if you skip a word here and there. 

I would say that be confident and do not get hassled if you miss a word or make a mistake .


----------



## jveer

sandeep.2014 said:


> I got one essay on the mass media's influence, it is there on the blog that is mentioned in this thread.
> 
> I was apprehensive on the speaking in own words & essay topics, but if you look at the scoring strategy it really is okay if you skip a word here and there.
> 
> I would say that be confident and do not get hassled if you miss a word or make a mistake .


Can you please tell me what was your Ielts score . My overall score is 7 with 7.5/8.5/6.5/6 in L/R/W/S respectively . Can I score 79 in all in Pte easily . Share your experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

jveer said:


> Can you please tell me what was your Ielts score . My overall score is 7 with 7.5/8.5/6.5/6 in L/R/W/S respectively . Can I score 79 in all in Pte easily . Share your experience.


mate try to do scored practice test, i had ielts 9-9-8-7, but only scored 68 average in PTE scored test practice A. This is with quite a bit of practice. I will do test B next week, just ot check the progress.


----------



## jveer

I have purchased scored practice tests , but haven't tried yet as I am not very confident ,my weakness is writing as I am unable to write 200 words in 20 mins My present speed is 150 words in 20 min . How can I improve it .


----------



## andreyx108b

jveer said:


> I have purchased scored practice tests , but haven't tried yet as I am not very confident ,my weakness is writing as I am unable to write 200 words in 20 mins My present speed is 150 words in 20 min . How can I improve it .


well, i find difficult to write 200 words on paper, but typing is much easier.

Writing is also my weakest point, thats why i switched from IELTS to PTE as it seems writing part in PTE is much easier.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Hey guys, any tips for reorder paragraph, especially how to identify the middle paragraphs?
I usually don't have any difficulty in identifying the first one, but I tend to mix up the ones in the middle.

Here are the examples that I took from the official guide (hope this doesn't violate any rules):
1. By citing these examples, and with a deft synthesis of the latest scientific theories and observations, with an engaging voice and winning sense of humour, Hannah Holmes gives us a fresh way to understand ourselves in the world.
2. And although other animals communicate far more than we realised, our own linguistic ability is an absolute marvel.
3. We can alter our habitat in ways that shame the beavers and moles.
4. In the Well-Dressed Ape, science journalist Hannah Holmes discovers - even as she exposes our animal nature - that **** sapiens exhibit some traits and behaviours found in no other animal on Earth.
5. Our species is among the most generous, and is clearly the most thoughtful, all this in addition to a patently bizarre physical appearances, and shocking lack of defenses.

The correct answer is 4-3-2-5-1. But why can't it be 4-5-3-2-1?
There is nothing that links no 3 to number 4, so I can't understand why 3 comes first. &#55357;&#56851;

How do we identify the middle paragraphs if it doesn't refer to the previous paragraph at all?


----------



## Skvach

Well, I think that there is a clear link between 2-5-1 and the 4th paragraph is the begging, it's logical that the 3rd goes after the 4th.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> Well, I think that there is a clear link between 2-5-1 and the 4th paragraph is the begging, it's logical that the 3rd goes after the 4th.


Oops, I mean why is it 4-3 instead of 4-5? I don't get it.
Any explanation?


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Oops, I mean why is it 4-3 instead of 4-5? I don't get it.
> Any explanation?


Because 5 is perfectly fit between 2 and 1. You can't put 3 between those. So it goes after 4.


----------



## rodriguesoliver

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> I had already given IELTS once, where i got
> 
> S-7
> W-7
> R-6.5
> L-6.5
> 
> Then I took the PTE exam a bit more seriously as I needed 79 in each section and backed that up with 10 days serious preparation.
> 
> In practise test A i got around 60s in each section.
> In practise test B i got in 70s and finally in main test i got the required score.
> 
> There was just one question from the gold preparation kit that was repeated. Other than that nothing was repeated.
> Having said that, i got the essay topic "In education system, assessment through formal written examination still valid?"
> Luckily this topic was already mentioned in this forum and i had practised it well before the exam.
> 
> from my experience I would suggest,
> 
> Speaking
> 
> 1. Speak confidently(not loudly) in speaking section.
> 2. There are so many videos in youtube explaining how to describe graphs. Practise them.
> 3. Record your responses time & again in your mobile/laptop and see which places you are struggling the most.
> 4. in retell lecture, note down the key words or points from the lecture. Even if you don't understand the topic, at least say something using those words.
> 
> Writing
> 1. I would say the most difficult section as you have to write either 1 or 2 essays in limited time.
> 2. But practise the 23 essays mentioned in this thread before and should me sufficient.
> 
> Reading
> 1. Read aloud lot of news online like TOI or MSN etc. It will help you to read faster and also improve you speaking skills.
> 
> Listening
> 1. Nothing much to say for this section, just watch a lot of English videos or series and try to understand.
> 
> Hope these tips would be of some help.
> 
> All the best guys...


Thanks a lot Ashish for your valuable feedback !!


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> Because 5 is perfectly fit between 2 and 1. You can't put 3 between those. So it goes after 4.


Ohh. Now that I compare those ones, I think they do make sense. Thanks for your help!
I really hope that the ones in the real exam will be much simpler and easier ray2: *sigh*


----------



## abrao115

Mates, 
I have a small doubt regarding summarise written text words limit.
In Mc Millan book they said that we have to write 20-30 words for this task, where as in PTE booklet they said we need to write 50-70 words. Could you guys suggest me how many words we have to write in summarise text task in writing module.
Thanks & Regards,
Rao AB


----------



## Skvach

abrao115 said:


> Mates,
> I have a small doubt regarding summarise written text words limit.
> In Mc Millan book they said that we have to write 20-30 words for this task, where as in PTE booklet they said we need to write 50-70 words. Could you guys suggest me how many words we have to write in summarise text task in writing module.
> Thanks & Regards,
> Rao AB


It must be once sentence, between 5 to 75 words. Ideally, you should right about 30 words. 

50 to 75 summary is for summarising spoken text.


----------



## liverloverboy

where could i see the excel sheet about the pte-a exam please? please send the link

Thanks


----------



## Jamil Sid

Does anyone know PTE A center In Dammam Saudi Arabia


----------



## Jamil Sid

Test Center:	Al-Bassam Institute (Male Candidates)
Address:	Nizahat Al-Khaleej Neighbourhood next to the ministry of foreign affairs. P.O. Box 1026 31431 Dammam Saudi Arabia
Map
MapQuest directions are sometimes inaccurate. Be sure to read the test center directions below.
Telephone:	[966] 3-8916464- 300
Directions:	Nizahat Al-Khaleej Neighbourhood next to the ministry of foreign affairs.


----------



## abrao115

Friends,
My visa is going to expire by 2nd Aug, to apply for another visa and to stay in Aus I need to get 50 in each module. I took IELTS twice, but I could not get success to get 6 in each.
I am sincerely preparing for PTE from past two weeks and I am going to take online sample test after 10 days to check my status. Moreover I am following this thread Mean while I am feeling tensioned and getting doubt whether I can get 50 or not? Could you guys guide me to get 50 in each.
Below are my IELTS scores
1.RLSW 6,6,5,5.5
2.RLSW 5.5,7,5.0,6.0
Thanks for your help


----------



## Achu

Hi,

I am a silent listener of this thread. I would like to get the suggestions from PTE A experts.

I attended IELTS and my score was 6.5,7,7,6.5(L/R/S/W).

I tried PTE-A on last month and my score was 71,62,59,73(L/R/S/W).

I attended these 2 without much preperation as I thought i can crack it  

I need 65 in all modules in order to claim 10 points. I am preparing for PTE-A and planning to write exam by this thursday.

After the preperation I felt like its almost the same as in my first attempt, expect i understood the pattern.

Can you please provide any tips in particular. Last time i got only 41 in pronounciation. I feel that my communication
is okay as i am communicating in english almost everyday in my office, not getting where I went wrong


----------



## atrain

Hi Expats,

Chasing my Australian dream to get 10 points for English , i gave one IELTS and three PTE's . I have given Practice test where i scored 79 in both tests in speaking.
I had a dramatic increase in my pronunciation score in my last attempt but oral fluency never improved. 
Please guide me how i can score well in oral fluency as I look forward to crack the exam in next attempt. 

I don't find difficulty in speaking words neither my vocabulary lack content

PTE 
Listening	55	68	62
Reading	65	64	67
Speaking	57	50	57
Writing	54	69	70

Grammar 65	66	69
oral fluency 42	45	44
Pronunciation 55 57	78
Spelling	44	65	19
Vocabulary	77	49	67
Written Discourse	54	60	90



Please guide.


----------



## andyyangjian

I just tried some questions from the official guide CD, i found those questions are much more difficult than IELTS-G. I got 8.5 7.5 7.0 6.5(LRSW) from my second IELTS test last december. I totally didn't need to worry about my listening, reading and speaking to get band 7. but i found it is difficult in every section in the PTE. any suggestion? I am taking pte on 23rd i only have one week to prepare!!!! I saw many people sharing good results from the PTE so I thought I can have a try, but it seems like 65 is quite hard


----------



## jveer

andyyangjian said:


> I just tried some questions from the official guide CD, i found those questions are much more difficult than IELTS-G. I got 8.5 7.5 7.0 6.5(LRSW) from my second IELTS test last december. I totally didn't need to worry about my listening, reading and speaking to get band 7. but i found it is difficult in every section in the PTE. any suggestion? I am taking pte on 23rd i only have one week to prepare!!!! I saw many people sharing good results from the PTE so I thought I can have a try, but it seems like 65 is quite hard


My case is same as yours I got 7.5/8/7/6 in Ielts. I find it is hard to write 200 words in 20 min. Also re-tell lecture is challenging . Have you done any research on this.


----------



## IshM

Hey all,

I got an email from Pearson stating,
SCORE REPORT INFORMATION The score report for the PTE Academic appointment listed above is now available online.

However, I logged in & opened pdf but I am unable to see my score.

Should I try after sometime?
Or contact Pearson?


----------



## liverloverboy

i just studied last monday (8th June) and took the exam last friday(12th). now i got the result..

grrrrrr..... i didnt make it..  

L - 63
R - 60
S - 71
W - 64

grrrrr.... i have to get 65 each.... waaaa

the exam is really expensive... huhuhuhu....


----------



## keerat565

Hi all

I need an advice. I attempted pte exam yesterday after 2 weeks of study and git the below result

L/R/S/W : 77, 77, 63, 78
Missed on speaking part where I was very confident. I usually completed the section before time.
should i go for re-score?
My overall score says 74. But I guess that won't work. I need to score 65 in each section?


----------



## liverloverboy

keerat565 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need an advice. I attempted pte exam yesterday after 2 weeks of study and git the below result
> 
> L/R/S/W : 77, 77, 63, 78
> Missed on speaking part where I was very confident. I usually completed the section before time.
> should i go for re-score?
> My overall score says 74. But I guess that won't work. I need to score 65 in each section?


ohh 2 more pts for speaking..... not bad...


----------



## liverloverboy

anyone has the link for the exel please? thanks


----------



## alokagrawal

IshM said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got an email from Pearson stating,
> SCORE REPORT INFORMATION The score report for the PTE Academic appointment listed above is now available online.
> 
> However, I logged in & opened pdf but I am unable to see my score.
> 
> Should I try after sometime?
> Or contact Pearson?


Try after sometime


----------



## samzam

Hi All,

Cracked it in 3rd attempt. My voice is naturally low so this time I spoke loudly (without disturbing others). And confidence matters! Practice by recording your voice. Grade yourself and keep improving.

My scores:
L/R/S/W - all 90! 
Enabling - all 90 except Pronunciation - 79.

Previous scores:
PTE-A 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59 
PTE-A 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44

Cheers!


----------



## mandy2137

samzam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Cracked it in 3rd attempt. My voice is naturally low so this time I spoke loudly (without disturbing others). And confidence matters! Practice by recording your voice. Grade yourself and keep improving.
> 
> My scores:
> L/R/S/W - all 90!
> Enabling - all 90 except Pronunciation - 79.
> 
> Previous scores:
> PTE-A 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59
> PTE-A 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44
> 
> Cheers!


Great score Sam,

Any tips for retell and image.


----------



## netw

*Awesome*



samzam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Cracked it in 3rd attempt. My voice is naturally low so this time I spoke loudly (without disturbing others). And confidence matters! Practice by recording your voice. Grade yourself and keep improving.
> 
> My scores:
> L/R/S/W - all 90!
> Enabling - all 90 except Pronunciation - 79.
> 
> Previous scores:
> PTE-A 1st attempt: L/R/S/W 77/73/58/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 51/59
> PTE-A 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 82/82/55/90 Oral Fluency/Pronunciation 58/44
> 
> Cheers!



Great score Samza

Please, can you share with us strategy that you put for speaking improvement, from 55 to 90?

That is awesome really!


----------



## samzam

netw said:


> Great score Samza
> 
> Please, can you share with us strategy that you put for speaking improvement, from 55 to 90?
> 
> That is awesome really!


Sure, here are my tips:

1. Get someone to hear you read aloud and figure out where you are lacking. 
My problem was that I was speaking too slow and too softly. It's not an elocution. More like a newsreader. Stress key points only, and pause only on punctuation marks. Too many pauses at the wrong time will get your marks deducted for fluency. Speed should be natural and quick, but not at the expense of incorrect pronunciation. Just enough to the point where your words are clear and pronounced right. Confidence matters. Start your intro confidently to start off with the right mindset.

2. Images - Practice all types - Pie, Line, Bar, Table, flowchart, pictures, processes, diagrams. IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
Time before recording starts is crucial. In that duration, you must select and decide which points you will speak about. Eg. Highest, Lowest, most significant, unusual activity, etc. The pattern I used was of 4 sentences - Introduce image, 1 sentence on high/low/main points, 1 on overall trend, and conclusion/solution. Maintain speed/fluency at all times. Keep it simple. If you get 2 images in 1 ques, 1-2 sentence on each will be enough.

3. Re-tell lecture - The T method of taking notes is very helpful. 



Good legible short key points to be noted down during the lecture. Organise 4 sentences before recording starts. Intro - what the lecture is about, 2 sentences on the main ideas, and conclusion. Again, keep it simple. Understand content and just glance at notes to know the order of your key points, don't keep looking at them. Speak fluently, confidently like a presentation. Short sentences worked for me. I used to waste time framing long complex sentences.

4. Repeat sentence - I closed my eyes to concentrate and sometimes wrote down the first few words of the second half of the sentences. I did not depend on my notes though. Hear, Understand, Repeat.

5. Short answer ques - Go through all material available. Know the type of ques asked, for eg. Study of living things - Biology, etc.

Click on next as soon as you are done with recording. Don't correct yourself if you made a mistake while speaking, just continue. Speak sensibly and clearly. Stop at 38-39 sec. Don't keep talking till the end of 40sec. Record your speaking while you practice and play it back. Take feedback from someone on where to improve.

That's it from me. All the best! Don't give up.


----------



## netw

Thank you Samzam, really helpful!

Good luck on your visa application!


----------



## atrain

samzam said:


> Sure, here are my tips:
> 
> 1. Get someone to hear you read aloud and figure out where you are lacking.
> My problem was that I was speaking too slow and too softly. It's not an elocution. More like a newsreader. Stress key points only, and pause only on punctuation marks. Too many pauses at the wrong time will get your marks deducted for fluency. Speed should be natural and quick, but not at the expense of incorrect pronunciation. Just enough to the point where your words are clear and pronounced right. Confidence matters. Start your intro confidently to start off with the right mindset.
> 
> 2. Images - Practice all types - Pie, Line, Bar, Table, flowchart, pictures, processes, diagrams. IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
> Time before recording starts is crucial. In that duration, you must select and decide which points you will speak about. Eg. Highest, Lowest, most significant, unusual activity, etc. The pattern I used was of 4 sentences - Introduce image, 1 sentence on high/low/main points, 1 on overall trend, and conclusion/solution. Maintain speed/fluency at all times. Keep it simple. If you get 2 images in 1 ques, 1-2 sentence on each will be enough.
> 
> 3. Re-tell lecture - The T method of taking notes is very helpful. Lesson 3: Sorting Main Ideas and Details with the "T" Method - YouTube
> Good legible short key points to be noted down during the lecture. Organise 4 sentences before recording starts. Intro - what the lecture is about, 2 sentences on the main ideas, and conclusion. Again, keep it simple. Understand content and just glance at notes to know the order of your key points, don't keep looking at them. Speak fluently, confidently like a presentation. Short sentences worked for me. I used to waste time framing long complex sentences.
> 
> 4. Repeat sentence - I closed my eyes to concentrate and sometimes wrote down the first few words of the second half of the sentences. I did not depend on my notes though. Hear, Understand, Repeat.
> 
> 5. Short answer ques - Go through all material available. Know the type of ques asked, for eg. Study of living things - Biology, etc.
> 
> Click on next as soon as you are done with recording. Don't correct yourself if you made a mistake while speaking, just continue. Speak sensibly and clearly. Stop at 38-39 sec. Don't keep talking till the end of 40sec. Record your speaking while you practice and play it back. Take feedback from someone on where to improve.
> 
> That's it from me. All the best! Don't give up.


Thanks Bro , This is really helpful i am preparing for the 4th attempt and speaking kept me haunting , i understand i was focused on the slow part of the speed which no doubt will create a illusion of lack of fluency


----------



## mehran63

I've finally cracked it:
IELTS:
1st 21Sep13 Tehran: L:6.5 S:6 W:6 R:7 O:6.5
2nd 24Apr14 Tehran: L:6 S:6.5 W:7 R:8 O:7
3rd 20Sep14 Tehran: L:7 S:7 W:6.5 R:7 O:7
4th 22Nov14 Tehran: L:7.5 S:6.5 W:6.5 R:6.5 O:7
5th 14Mar15 Tehran: L:6.5 S:6 W:6 R:8.5 O:7
*PTE:
1th PTE A 10Jun15 Istanbul: L:67 S:67 W:68 R:68 O:68*


----------



## veeraa

mehran63 said:


> I've finally cracked it:
> IELTS:
> 1st 21Sep13 Tehran: L:6.5 S:6 W:6 R:7 O:6.5
> 2nd 24Apr14 Tehran: L:6 S:6.5 W:7 R:8 O:7
> 3rd 20Sep14 Tehran: L:7 S:7 W:6.5 R:7 O:7
> 4th 22Nov14 Tehran: L:7.5 S:6.5 W:6.5 R:6.5 O:7
> 5th 14Mar15 Tehran: L:6.5 S:6 W:6 R:8.5 O:7
> PTE:
> 1th PTE A 10Jun15 Istanbul: L:67 S:67 W:68 R:68 O:68


Please can you share your experience...


----------



## jveer

mehran63 said:


> I've finally cracked it:
> IELTS:
> 1st 21Sep13 Tehran: L:6.5 S:6 W:6 R:7 O:6.5
> 2nd 24Apr14 Tehran: L:6 S:6.5 W:7 R:8 O:7
> 3rd 20Sep14 Tehran: L:7 S:7 W:6.5 R:7 O:7
> 4th 22Nov14 Tehran: L:7.5 S:6.5 W:6.5 R:6.5 O:7
> 5th 14Mar15 Tehran: L:6.5 S:6 W:6 R:8.5 O:7
> *PTE:
> 1th PTE A 10Jun15 Istanbul: L:67 S:67 W:68 R:68 O:68*


Can you explain is cracking PTE easier than ielts. I scored 7 overall in ielts twice but not in each. Can you explain how you tackled writing and speaking part.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Does anyone know the price for re-scoring?
Also, will the re-assessment be done by computer or by a person?
I tried to google it, but they didn't really specify who (or what) would re-score the test.


----------



## andreyx108b

Have completed Scored Exam Practice B.

IELTS 18/04/2015: S9 R9 L8 W7

PRACTICE A last week: 

Listening63
Reading75
Speaking67
Writing68

Practice B today: 

Listening78
Reading71
Speaking77
Writing77

Exam is next week, need 79 minimum in each


----------



## samzam

ILovetoEat said:


> Does anyone know the price for re-scoring?
> Also, will the re-assessment be done by computer or by a person?
> I tried to google it, but they didn't really specify who (or what) would re-score the test.


Rescore is done by the same computerized method. Highly unlikely to see any difference. I gave the test again instead.


----------



## ILovetoEat

samzam said:


> Rescore is done by the same computerized method. Highly unlikely to see any difference. I gave the test again instead.


Oh nooooo! I had to fly to neighbouring country to take the exam and I just got back today. T.T
Then I got the result and apparently my speaking was only 69. I need all 79.
I can't take this anymore.

Anyway, thanks for replying. I've through your tips too, very useful.
Soo, my pronunciation was only 47 even though my oral fluency is fine.
I had speak slower than my normal speech rate, so I don't understand what went wrong.
Do you reckon it has something to do with my small voice? Should I have shouted instead?
I only used loud voice when I did read aloud, whereas for other sections I spoke normally.


----------



## ILovetoEat

andreyx108b said:


> Have completed Scored Exam Practice B.
> 
> IELTS 18/04/2015: S9 R9 L8 W7
> 
> PRACTICE A last week:
> 
> Listening63
> Reading75
> Speaking67
> Writing68
> 
> Practice B today:
> 
> Listening78
> Reading71
> Speaking77
> Writing77
> 
> Exam is next week, need 79 minimum in each


Good luck! 79 seems to be achievable for you.


----------



## Snova

ILovetoEat said:


> Does anyone know the price for re-scoring?
> Also, will the re-assessment be done by computer or by a person?
> I tried to google it, but they didn't really specify who (or what) would re-score the test.


Hi mate,
I have contacted the PTE customer service as I was shocked with my result. I got 48 for my speaking. The fee for rescoring is around 120usd. Sorry I couldn't remember exactly and it will be restored by the computerised system. So instead doing a rescoring, I chosen to take a test again. My friend told me there is no point doing a rescore but if your score changes, they will refund the fee. Good luck if you choose to do so and please update us for the process. Cheers.


----------



## Snova

samzam said:


> Sure, here are my tips:
> 
> 1. Get someone to hear you read aloud and figure out where you are lacking.
> My problem was that I was speaking too slow and too softly. It's not an elocution. More like a newsreader. Stress key points only, and pause only on punctuation marks. Too many pauses at the wrong time will get your marks deducted for fluency. Speed should be natural and quick, but not at the expense of incorrect pronunciation. Just enough to the point where your words are clear and pronounced right. Confidence matters. Start your intro confidently to start off with the right mindset.
> 
> 2. Images - Practice all types - Pie, Line, Bar, Table, flowchart, pictures, processes, diagrams.
> Time before recording starts is crucial. In that duration, you must select and decide which points you will speak about. Eg. Highest, Lowest, most significant, unusual activity, etc. The pattern I used was of 4 sentences - Introduce image, 1 sentence on high/low/main points, 1 on overall trend, and conclusion/solution. Maintain speed/fluency at all times. Keep it simple. If you get 2 images in 1 ques, 1-2 sentence on each will be enough.
> 
> 3. Re-tell lecture - The T method of taking notes is very helpful.
> Good legible short key points to be noted down during the lecture. Organise 4 sentences before recording starts. Intro - what the lecture is about, 2 sentences on the main ideas, and conclusion. Again, keep it simple. Understand content and just glance at notes to know the order of your key points, don't keep looking at them. Speak fluently, confidently like a presentation. Short sentences worked for me. I used to waste time framing long complex sentences.
> 
> 4. Repeat sentence - I closed my eyes to concentrate and sometimes wrote down the first few words of the second half of the sentences. I did not depend on my notes though. Hear, Understand, Repeat.
> 
> 5. Short answer ques - Go through all material available. Know the type of ques asked, for eg. Study of living things - Biology, etc.
> 
> Click on next as soon as you are done with recording. Don't correct yourself if you made a mistake while speaking, just continue. Speak sensibly and clearly. Stop at 38-39 sec. Don't keep talking till the end of 40sec. Record your speaking while you practice and play it back. Take feedback from someone on where to improve.
> 
> That's it from me. All the best! Don't give up.


Hi Samzam, congrats for the impressive score and thanks for sharing your tips. Would you mind to share how fast do you speak? For example, the read aloud section, a friend of mine told me to speak less than 20 seconds. I did try to speak like a newsreader on my second attempt. I didn't make many hesitations (probably just once or twice for the whole speaking test) but it turned out I got 48. I think the technical problem contributed to my result. Pretty disappointing because I made some preparations before the test.


----------



## eng.mohannad

Hi @mandy2137

Could you please send me the PTE materials that you have to eng.mohannad(at)live.com
I really apologize for asking rudely and all of a sudden! but I'm newbie here and don't know where to start.

Thank you a lot for your help.


----------



## mandy2137

eng.mohannad said:


> Hi @mandy2137
> 
> Could you please send me the PTE materials that you have to eng.mohannad(at)live.com
> I really apologize for asking rudely and all of a sudden! but I'm newbie here and don't know where to start.
> 
> Thank you a lot for your help.


I forwarded you the material. Please check


----------



## eng.mohannad

mandy2137 said:


> I forwarded you the material. Please check


I really appreciate your help and prompt response. 
Thank you man.


----------



## msgforsunil

ILovetoEat said:


> Does anyone know the price for re-scoring?
> Also, will the re-assessment be done by computer or by a person?
> I tried to google it, but they didn't really specify who (or what) would re-score the test.


All about rescoring is documented at http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

You mail and/or call them for more information.

Pasting an extract below.

Requesting a rescore
If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:
• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either
scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.
To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## msgforsunil

abrao115 said:


> Mates,
> I have a small doubt regarding summarise written text words limit.
> In Mc Millan book they said that we have to write 20-30 words for this task, where as in PTE booklet they said we need to write 50-70 words. Could you guys suggest me how many words we have to write in summarise text task in writing module.
> Thanks & Regards,
> Rao AB


Extract from http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf below.

Your response must be between 5 and 75 words so check the word count using the ‘Total Word Count’ counter below the response box. If you write fewer than five words or more than 75 words, your response will not be scored:


----------



## msgforsunil

rodriguesoliver said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Could you please advice on the Essay you got, also rather than timing whats the advantage of mock tests, does the same content repeat for the exam.
> 
> Also kindly advice on the reading part, whats needs to be taken care of.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Essays
Essays to repeat. You may refer to sample essays 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

Writing Task 2
IELTS Essay, topic: Financial education | IELTS-Blog
IELTS Model Essay - Student Assessment

Strategies
For strategies read at http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## msgforsunil

Sun S said:


> Hi Experts need your advice on improving below sections which seems difficult to me in practicing.
> 
> Listening : Summarize spoken text
> Reading : Re-order paragraph,Fill in the blanks
> Speaking : Repeat sentences
> 
> Please provide your suggestions on these sections to improve my skills.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please read strategies at http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## ILovetoEat

Snova said:


> Hi mate,
> I have contacted the PTE customer service as I was shocked with my result. I got 48 for my speaking. The fee for rescoring is around 120usd. Sorry I couldn't remember exactly and it will be restored by the computerised system. So instead doing a rescoring, I chosen to take a test again. My friend told me there is no point doing a rescore but if your score changes, they will refund the fee. Good luck if you choose to do so and please update us for the process. Cheers.


Hi Snova, thanks for responding.
Have you re-sit for the exam? If you have, how did it go?
Also, how was your speech when you first did the test? Did you speak softly?
Do you have any idea what the problem might be?

I have just sent an enquiry to them, hopefully they will get back to me soon.
If I really have to resit for the test, at least I would like to know what possibly went wrong so I can avoid it in the future.


----------



## ILovetoEat

msgforsunil said:


> All about rescoring is documented at http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf
> 
> You mail and/or call them for more information.
> 
> Pasting an extract below.
> 
> Requesting a rescore
> If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
> consideration:
> • PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
> • In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
> • If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
> You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either
> scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.
> To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
> The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
> Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


Yeah, I've read through those ones, but I wasn't sure whether it really meant no manual re-correction would be involved.
I've just emailed them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ILovetoEat

Hey guys,

Even though I did encounter problems with my speaking section and felt so disappointed, I thought I should at least share my experience.
My exam was conducted yesterday and I received the result this afternoon. That was really quick.

My results are the following: L 90 R 81 S 69 W 90; Overall Score 86. I need to get all 79.
I have done MacMillan and the Official Guide practise tests, as well as Mock Test A.
To be honest, I didn't find Mock Test A to be extremely hard, though it was definitely not easy either.
On the other hand, I didn't find the real test to be easy either, so I guess the level of difficulty that people get do vary from one another.
IMO, the real test was somewhat easier from Mock Test A, but don't expect that the real test will be super easy.
Still, I reckon you would still probably score higher in real tests anyway.

If I have to compare the difficulty level of MacMillan, the Official Guide, Mock Test A, and the real test, I'd say:
MacMillan > Mock Test A > my real test > the official guide; where MacMillan is the most difficult of all.
I am not sure whether it was because I started with MacMillan so I was still kinda confused, but anyway, that's what I think.
Also, if anyone wants the comparison of my previous IELTS scores, here they are:
1st - Academic: L 8.5 R 8.5 W 7 S 8
2nd - General: L 9 R 9 W 7.5 S 8

If you guys have any question, I'd be happy to answer them.
I have yet to achieve my target, which is really sad, but I reckon I should give back to this "society" since there are so many helpful posts here that helped me.
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jveer

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Even though I did encounter problems with my speaking section and felt so disappointed, I thought I should at least share my experience.
> My exam was conducted yesterday and I received the result this afternoon. That was really quick.
> 
> My results are the following: L 90 R 81 S 69 W 90; Overall Score 86. I need to get all 79.
> I have done MacMillan and the Official Guide practise tests, as well as Mock Test A.
> To be honest, I didn't find Mock Test A to be extremely hard, though it was definitely not easy either.
> On the other hand, I didn't find the real test to be easy either, so I guess the level of difficulty that people get do vary from one another.
> IMO, the real test was somewhat easier from Mock Test A, but don't expect that the real test will be super easy.
> Still, I reckon you would still probably score higher in real tests anyway.
> 
> If I have to compare the difficulty level of MacMillan, the Official Guide, Mock Test A, and the real test, I'd say:
> MacMillan > Mock Test A > my real test > the official guide; where MacMillan is the most difficult of all.
> I am not sure whether it was because I started with MacMillan so I was still kinda confused, but anyway, that's what I think.
> Also, if anyone wants the comparison of my previous IELTS scores, here they are:
> 1st - Academic: L 8.5 R 8.5 W 7 S 8
> 2nd - General: L 9 R 9 W 7.5 S 8
> 
> If you guys have any question, I'd be happy to answer them.:boxing::boxing:
> I have yet to achieve my target, which is really sad, but I reckon I should give back to this "society" since there are so many helpful posts here that helped me.
> Good luck, everyone!


Your score is impressive but alas you missed your target. I want to ask few questions from you.
1 How did you prepared writing ? 
2Your speaking score is quite good in ielts ,then why it is so low (in comparison to your ielts) in pte. What matters more in pte.
Nowdays I am also preparing for PTE . I want to hear about your experience.


----------



## sferns

I Need advise on how to improve speaking scores especially pronunciation. I am in the similar boat as 'ILovetoEat'. Below are my results so far from official mock. I need to get 79 each. 

Mock1	Breakup L :77, R: 73, S:60,W:84. (oral fluency 64, 46 pronunciation)
Mock2	Breakup L :89, R: 79, S:72,W:90. (oral fluency 80, 66 pronunciation)

As you can see speaking is where I am currently falling short. 

Few things I did different from mock 1 was to reduce hesitations or pauses and focus more on speaking in a continuous flow. This is reflected in the increase in oral fluency. 

Any tips on how I can increase pronunciation score as this seems to be dragging me down?


----------



## Snova

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi Snova, thanks for responding.
> Have you re-sit for the exam? If you have, how did it go?
> Also, how was your speech when you first did the test? Did you speak softly?
> Do you have any idea what the problem might be?
> 
> I have just sent an enquiry to them, hopefully they will get back to me soon.
> If I really have to resit for the test, at least I would like to know what possibly went wrong so I can avoid it in the future.


Hi @ILovetoEat. I will re-sit my test next Tuesday. I will update you with my progress but I haven't started to make any preparation. My first test, I received 55 but it was merely because I was shocked getting difficult tests questions and it was more difficult than what I have studied (I use the Macmillan and PTe official book). I didn't do the practice test. My second test, I did well for speaking but I just got 48. I believe everyone knows when they do well and it sucks the score doesn't reflect your ability. 

I tried to speak like and mimick the same speed like what the sample answers given by Macmillan n pte but two of my Caucasian friends who are teachers suggested me to slow down my speaking speed as they said if I spoke too fast and they didn't understand. After finishing my second attempt, I think I should speak faster because when I did my test, I spoke slower which I think it is at a normal pace.

I called a friend of mine who got 90 for her fluency. She told me to speak ast and she gave examples how she approaches the read aloud questions. She said she spoke less than 20 seconds for each question. That is what I can share. If in my second test, I succeed tackling this test, I would not mind to catch up for coffee. 

Btw, some people suggest me to record my own voice in the practice test. Frankly speaking, I think sometimes technical program contributes your disappointing score. I attended an online class and I was shocked listening to how poor the quality of the microphone is. When the speaker spoke too loud, it blocked and stopped.


----------



## Snova

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Even though I did encounter problems with my speaking section and felt so disappointed, I thought I should at least share my experience.
> My exam was conducted yesterday and I received the result this afternoon. That was really quick.
> 
> My results are the following: L 90 R 81 S 69 W 90; Overall Score 86. I need to get all 79.
> I have done MacMillan and the Official Guide practise tests, as well as Mock Test A.
> To be honest, I didn't find Mock Test A to be extremely hard, though it was definitely not easy either.
> On the other hand, I didn't find the real test to be easy either, so I guess the level of difficulty that people get do vary from one another.
> IMO, the real test was somewhat easier from Mock Test A, but don't expect that the real test will be super easy.
> Still, I reckon you would still probably score higher in real tests anyway.
> 
> If I have to compare the difficulty level of MacMillan, the Official Guide, Mock Test A, and the real test, I'd say:
> MacMillan > Mock Test A > my real test > the official guide; where MacMillan is the most difficult of all.
> I am not sure whether it was because I started with MacMillan so I was still kinda confused, but anyway, that's what I think.
> Also, if anyone wants the comparison of my previous IELTS scores, here they are:
> 1st - Academic: L 8.5 R 8.5 W 7 S 8
> 2nd - General: L 9 R 9 W 7.5 S 8
> 
> If you guys have any question, I'd be happy to answer them.
> I have yet to achieve my target, which is really sad, but I reckon I should give back to this "society" since there are so many helpful posts here that helped me.
> Good luck, everyone!


Yes, I agree that the level of difficulty varies. I remember my first pte test was so difficult and I was surprised with my second test which I find lot and lot easier. 
Hi @ILovetoEat how do you approach your writing? How many words approximately did you use in your summarise part as well as your academic writing part? And how many words did you use in summarise listening part? Did you use highly specific vocabularies or very high level vocabularies?

Given the fact some people could improve their speaking test from 55 to 90. I think it is possible we can improve our speaking score as long as we know where our mistakes are. I know your feeling being disappointed as I have experienced it as well. I think we should motivate each others to keep trying and trying. 

I took my second test in PLT Clifton, the facility is brilliant. No doubt it is better than the pearson centre but my score I received was lower so to avoid any future disappointments, I made a decision to take the test in the pearson centre. Please review your test centre experience, if you mind @ILovetoEat.


----------



## kamy58

Hello Friends,

I have scheduled my PTE-A for 23rd June four days back and very little time. I had got L/R/W/S- 8.5/7/7/6.5 in IELTS
Took the Practice Test-A and got demoralized at the start of test itself with the pace of exam. I got L/R/W/S- 67/51/70/47

Can someone help me with strategy for exam, I was struggling for few reasons which I identified.
1. I found that there was too little time to read what question is asking for in speaking section, do we have the item type mentioned at the top of screen during real exam
2.Repeat sentence was complex and difficult to remember , few samples I had gone through were simple sentences.
3. Describe image was another problem area, I was struggling with comprehending the idea in a quick 10-20 seconds and reproduce and then quickly move. 
4.I think writing was ok and I could recollect my thoughts as it each item had sufficient time and I and the time to react.
5. I don't know where I missed on reading section, probably with the time again
6.Is there a way we can buy time through some strategy between the tasks to bring yourself back into the game at least for speaking?

Regards,
Kamy


----------



## sandeep.2014

Pro-tip, 

to increase your speaking scores use Google's speech to text translator. http://dictation.io/ read aloud the sentences in MacMilan and other sources and see if Google is able to convert them into text correctly.


----------



## Umas

Hi All,

I really confused which English test to take. IELTS or PTE-A. I went through few threads in expat where some suggest IELTS and few suggest PTE-A ... I need 7(65 in PTE) in all band.

I was preparing for IELTS .. but suddenly came across PTE-A which looks to be relatively easy and less turn around time. 

Can any seniors help me out.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## asdf1234

thomasvo said:


> That is correct.


hi friend 
i am very week in PTE speaking i got 43 in speaking pl help me to clear this exam 
pl pl pl give me some strategies 
thanks


----------



## ILovetoEat

jveer said:


> Your score is impressive but alas you missed your target. I want to ask few questions from you.
> 1 How did you prepared writing ?
> 2Your speaking score is quite good in ielts ,then why it is so low (in comparison to your ielts) in pte. What matters more in pte.
> Nowdays I am also preparing for PTE . I want to hear about your experience.


Hi jveer,

1. To be honest I spent the least time preparing for writing. The reason is that it was the section that I had always been focusing on when I prepared for my previous IELTS tests, so I reckon the structure of the essays etc would be pretty much similar.
* Still, I always write within the word limit. In the summarise a text section, it simply asked me to summarise with just one sentence, but it didn't actually specify the word limit.
However, from experience I know that the word limit is 30 words. So familiarise yourself with the test structure. Otherwise you might think you can write more words even though you actually can't.
* Also, try not to make any grammatical error if possible. One of the ways of doing this is recheck and reread your writing before you click "next".

2. In regard to speaking, that's exactly what I am trying to figure out.
In mock test A, I only got 58 for speaking which was really low. I was surprised myself.
Even so, I thought it was because I spoke really fast (a habit of mine) and also because I didn't use any microphone.
I thought it would be much better in the real test since I'd be using a headphone. Apparently not.
I know I have got both 8 for my IELTS speaking, so I know it's not my speaking in general that matters.
One thing to note though, my pronunciation is really low in both the real and mock tests. I am not sure why that's the case and what it indicates.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Snova said:


> Hi @ILovetoEat. I will re-sit my test next Tuesday. I will update you with my progress but I haven't started to make any preparation. My first test, I received 55 but it was merely because I was shocked getting difficult tests questions and it was more difficult than what I have studied (I use the Macmillan and PTe official book). I didn't do the practice test. My second test, I did well for speaking but I just got 48. I believe everyone knows when they do well and it sucks the score doesn't reflect your ability.


Hi Snova, thanks a lot for sharing your experience.

Actually I'm the type that speaks really fast too and when I slowed down a bit in the real test, my oral fluency actually increased. Still, I am not sure whether that's because I used headphone during the real test, whereas I only spoke to my laptop when I did the mock test.
I am actually planning to resit the exam next Tuesday too. But I plan to do mock test B and see what my speaking result will be.
A quick question, how loud do you reckon your voice is?

Whereas for writing, I honestly just write like usual. Like how I did my IELTS writing (where I only got 7.5 pfft). For summarise texts (inc listening ones) I usually write close to the max limit, e.g. if it's 30-word summarise text, I usually write around 29-30 words. Whereas for essays, I think I tend to write somewhere between 250-280 words.
As for vocabularies, no, I didn't use highly specific vocabularies. More like simple vocabularies. I used to pay so much attention on these during IELTS test, but in PTE I mainly focused on the flow and grammar.

Thanks for your words, let's keep working hard! Do you have any idea so far what the cause of our speaking problems might be? I think we might have something in common that results in low speaking score.
I think the reason why I still got 69 (an improvement compared to the mock test) was because I literally spoke loudly during read aloud section and answer short sentences.

I did my test in a test centre in Selangor. The staff were nice and helpful and there were only two people at that time so not much distraction.
When I did the testing (i.e. the "testing testing one two three), I think the recording was okay, but I shouted when I did that.
Maybe I should've tried to speak like usual when I did the testing part, so I know how clear or unclear the recording would be.
Are you gonna resit for the exam in the same test centre as the previous one?


----------



## ILovetoEat

sferns said:


> I Need advise on how to improve speaking scores especially pronunciation. I am in the similar boat as 'ILovetoEat'. Below are my results so far from official mock. I need to get 79 each.
> 
> Mock1	Breakup L :77, R: 73, S:60,W:84. (oral fluency 64, 46 pronunciation)
> Mock2	Breakup L :89, R: 79, S:72,W:90. (oral fluency 80, 66 pronunciation)


Hey sferns, I wish I could help you, but I can't.
Apart from speaking in more continuous flow, what else did you do?
Seems like you've got a 20-point improvement for the pronunciation too.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Umas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really confused which English test to take. IELTS or PTE-A. I went through few threads in expat where some suggest IELTS and few suggest PTE-A ... I need 7(65 in PTE) in all band.
> 
> I was preparing for IELTS .. but suddenly came across PTE-A which looks to be relatively easy and less turn around time.
> 
> Can any seniors help me out.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Hi Umas, I would suggest you to take your weaknesses and strengths into consideration.
I think people in this PTE forum are more likely to have problems with speaking and reading, instead of writing and listening.
Therefore, if you are strong in speaking and reading, but lacks in writing, you might consider this PTE instead.

IMO the reading and speaking in PTE are more difficult compared to those of IELTS, whereas the writing is easier than IELTS.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## sudeepdai

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Even though I did encounter problems with my speaking section and felt so disappointed, I thought I should at least share my experience.
> My exam was conducted yesterday and I received the result this afternoon. That was really quick.
> 
> My results are the following: L 90 R 81 S 69 W 90; Overall Score 86. I need to get all 79.
> I have done MacMillan and the Official Guide practise tests, as well as Mock Test A.
> To be honest, I didn't find Mock Test A to be extremely hard, though it was definitely not easy either.
> On the other hand, I didn't find the real test to be easy either, so I guess the level of difficulty that people get do vary from one another.
> IMO, the real test was somewhat easier from Mock Test A, but don't expect that the real test will be super easy.
> Still, I reckon you would still probably score higher in real tests anyway.
> 
> If I have to compare the difficulty level of MacMillan, the Official Guide, Mock Test A, and the real test, I'd say:
> MacMillan > Mock Test A > my real test > the official guide; where MacMillan is the most difficult of all.
> I am not sure whether it was because I started with MacMillan so I was still kinda confused, but anyway, that's what I think.
> Also, if anyone wants the comparison of my previous IELTS scores, here they are:
> 1st - Academic: L 8.5 R 8.5 W 7 S 8
> 2nd - General: L 9 R 9 W 7.5 S 8
> 
> If you guys have any question, I'd be happy to answer them.
> I have yet to achieve my target, which is really sad, but I reckon I should give back to this "society" since there are so many helpful posts here that helped me.
> Good luck, everyone!


Woah!! to be honest, that is a really really good score. Congrats on the score even though you didnt get what you aimed for. Nonetheless, its not a bad score either.

I am on the same boat as well. I also personally feel that IELTS and PTE academic speaking are different in various ways. In the IELTS, the examiner evaluates you on a holistic basis for eg, for the movement of your hands, your facial expressions and stuffs. 

But in the PTE, you are solely evaluated on the basis of your tone, pronunciation and fluency. Other factors play no role. You could maybe use your hands just to help yourself get more confidence and fluency. Apart from that, social traits play no role at all. 

Maybe that could be one factor you could be lacking at. Pay very high importance to your tone, pronunciation and fluency. Record lots of texts. Open up a BBC article and start reading and record it while you do. Listen to it later on and evaluate yourself. You will definitely know your shortcomings. 

I have my test on july 3rd. Havent had much practice. I had similar IELTS score as yours. 

Also, how difficult are the other parts of the test besides speaking?

Best of luck man. Dont lose hope. Its just the matter of some extra effort. Nothing is impossible, especially with skills like yours.

Cheers man!


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy


I have a doubt regarding reading aloud sentences. There is a time frame given. Say I speak for only 25 seconds. 

after that, what is the best approach to deal with the left time? Do i leave it as it is and keep silent or do I press next as soon as I finish my score?

Cheers people


----------



## netw

I need help on spelling tips.
Please, how to improve it?

Thanks for help!


----------



## sudeepdai

netw said:


> I need help on spelling tips.
> Please, how to improve it?
> 
> Thanks for help!




There should be lots of material on google itself regarding improving spellings. Also, you could serach "improving spelling" or "common spelling mistakes".

If that doesnt suffice, you can buy a book called "Wordpower Made Easy" . Its a really good book to improve your overall english. Spellings, grammar and vocabulary has been dealt really well in that book. You can do it session by session if you do the book thoroughly, by the end of the book I am pretty sure you will not have problems with spellings. 

Cheers.


----------



## netw

Thank you very much for your suggestion Sudeepdai.

Very appreciate that!

Good luck!


----------



## Snova

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi Snova, thanks a lot for sharing your experience.
> 
> Actually I'm the type that speaks really fast too and when I slowed down a bit in the real test, my oral fluency actually increased. Still, I am not sure whether that's because I used headphone during the real test, whereas I only spoke to my laptop when I did the mock test.
> I am actually planning to resit the exam next Tuesday too. But I plan to do mock test B and see what my speaking result will be.
> A quick question, how loud do you reckon your voice is?
> 
> Whereas for writing, I honestly just write like usual. Like how I did my IELTS writing (where I only got 7.5 pfft). For summarise texts (inc listening ones) I usually write close to the max limit, e.g. if it's 30-word summarise text, I usually write around 29-30 words. Whereas for essays, I think I tend to write somewhere between 250-280 words.
> As for vocabularies, no, I didn't use highly specific vocabularies. More like simple vocabularies. I used to pay so much attention on these during IELTS test, but in PTE I mainly focused on the flow and grammar.
> 
> Thanks for your words, let's keep working hard! Do you have any idea so far what the cause of our speaking problems might be? I think we might have something in common that results in low speaking score.
> I think the reason why I still got 69 (an improvement compared to the mock test) was because I literally spoke loudly during read aloud section and answer short sentences.
> 
> I did my test in a test centre in Selangor. The staff were nice and helpful and there were only two people at that time so not much distraction.
> When I did the testing (i.e. the "testing testing one two three), I think the recording was okay, but I shouted when I did that.
> Maybe I should've tried to speak like usual when I did the testing part, so I know how clear or unclear the recording would be.
> Are you gonna resit for the exam in the same test centre as the previous one?


Thanks for sharing your experience ILovetoEat. Regarding how loud I speak, in my second test I spoke quite loud and one lady from the centre walking around checking and telling everyone to speak more quietly. I didn't know about that but after attending a webinar by one university, I found that when you speak too loud, the voice will be breaking and it was quite annoying for listeners. So I think that is one area I should practice. What I am going to do is to record my voice in online practice test where you can playback and hear your voice.


----------



## ILovetoEat

sudeepdai said:


> Woah!! to be honest, that is a really really good score. Congrats on the score even though you didnt get what you aimed for. Nonetheless, its not a bad score either.
> 
> I am on the same boat as well. I also personally feel that IELTS and PTE academic speaking are different in various ways. In the IELTS, the examiner evaluates you on a holistic basis for eg, for the movement of your hands, your facial expressions and stuffs.


Hey sudeepdai,

Thanks for the kind words! I am actually really grateful for my scores, except that I didn't meet the target.
It's like the target is so high, so while I did well, it's not great enough yet. Kinda devastating.

Thanks for the suggestions. I plan to redo the exam very soon, so I need to practise a lot.
In regard to other parts of PTE-A exam:
1. *Writing*: I think the scoring is somewhat more lenient. Also, personally, I think it is more appropriate for me because I can just type (wayyy faster than writing by hand). It is usually my downfall in IELTS, but I got 89 for this section even in the mock test.
Just follow the usual method in IELTS essay and you should be fine.
2. *Reading*: It's slightly more difficult than IELTS-Academic if not pretty much the same, but definitely much harder than IELTS-General.
I kinda struggle with reorder paragraph, but other sections seem fine. Although occasionally fill in the blanks may be a bit confusing too. Just do a lot of practise.
3. *Listening*: It's quite easy, tbh. Just listen very carefully. Take notes if needed.
I find it helpful to jot down the main points for choose multiple answers, or else I might forget.

Btw I'm a girl, not that I mind being called "man" though. lol.
Have you done any mock test yet?


----------



## ILovetoEat

Snova said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience ILovetoEat. Regarding how loud I speak, in my second test I spoke quite loud and one lady from the centre walking around checking and telling everyone to speak more quietly. I didn't know about that but after attending a webinar by one university, I found that when you speak too loud, the voice will be breaking and it was quite annoying for listeners. So I think that is one area I should practice. What I am going to do is to record my voice in online practice test where you can playback and hear your voice.


Is that so? I thought I should've spoken louder during the test so my speech could be recorded properly, but after hearing what you said, maybe that's not the case.
Same here. I plan to take mock test B and at the same time also record all my speech using my phone.
Please let me know if you have found another strategy to improve your speaking, especially for pronunciation. I'm still at a loss to know what my greatest mistake is. Thanks!


----------



## Snova

ILovetoEat said:


> Is that so? I thought I should've spoken louder during the test so my speech could be recorded properly, but after hearing what you said, maybe that's not the case.
> Same here. I plan to take mock test B and at the same time also record all my speech using my phone.
> Please let me know if you have found another strategy to improve your speaking, especially for pronunciation. I'm still at a loss to know what my greatest mistake is. Thanks!


What I would like to share is that I received L/R/S/W 67/62/61/68. I found the practice test is difficult. The difficulty level is almost similar with my first PTE test at the Peason centre in Melbourne. I experienced technical problems for around 6 questions in the repeat sentences sections so I just clicked next next and next until I realised the problem was my internet. During my mock practice test, I made a lot of hesitations for describing images. Even I found the repeat sentences was so fast and I missed approximately 80% of the contents. Given the fact I performed unsatisfactory in my practice test, 61 is still acceptable. But I will practice more for describing images. 

What I did different in this test is I spoke faster than my second PTE test which I received 48 for my speaking part. However, when I spoke fast in the practice test, I made lot of mistakes in pronunciation but it is funny my pronunciation is 64 in my practice test. So, I do not really understand how the system works. 

Please update your second practice test @ILovetoEat. What do you do differently? And How do you go? I will take my second practice test on Sunday or Monday before my test on Tuesday late arvo. Your score in your PTE is very impressive. I hope you will tackle the speaking part.


----------



## kamy58

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> 
> I have a doubt regarding reading aloud sentences. There is a time frame given. Say I speak for only 25 seconds.
> 
> after that, what is the best approach to deal with the left time? Do i leave it as it is and keep silent or do I press next as soon as I finish my score?
> 
> Cheers people


As I have understood from various posts, if we leave it as it is and don't press next button, it will move in 30 seconds. Those 30 seconds are good to recollect your thought and come out of previous task.


----------



## mvkumar

*PTE Mock Test*

Hi All,

i have a query on PTE mock test.While attempting the mock test, if there is any disconnection of internet, can we be able to resume the mock test from the same point once internet is on.

Kindly help.


----------



## omar khaled

What is the main difference between ilets and the PTE


----------



## sandeep.2014

omar khaled said:


> What is the main difference between ilets and the PTE


PTE is machine graded.


----------



## Jagmohan40

hello all

I have written PTE test couple of times but failed to score desired level of score of 65 in all modules.

My question is that while typing if I am correcting my spelling mistakes during test, does it means that I am going to score less in spellings?


----------



## andreyx108b

Jagmohan40 said:


> hello all
> 
> I have written PTE test couple of times but failed to score desired level of score of 65 in all modules.
> 
> My question is that while typing if I am correcting my spelling mistakes during test, does it means that I am going to score less in spellings?


It cant be i suppose. As only when you submit the result, it can be accessed and assessed by the checking system. I sometimes, delete the whole paragraphs and type all over again and get good/decent grades (with practice test A and B).


----------



## Kdp2015

andreyx108b said:


> It cant be i suppose. As only when you submit the result, it can be accessed and assessed by the checking system. I sometimes, delete the whole paragraphs and type all over again and get good/decent grades (with practice test A and B).


From where can I get the practice test for PTE-A


----------



## andreyx108b

Kdp2015 said:


> From where can I get the practice test for PTE-A


ptepractice.com/


----------



## kamy58

I have a question on "Repeat Sentence". Do we have to reproduce each word exactly in the audio or we can reconstruct? How did you do in real exam?


----------



## Sameer1626

kamy58 said:


> I have a question on "Repeat Sentence". Do we have to reproduce each word exactly in the audio or we can reconstruct? How did you do in real exam?


Its better to reproduce each word as it is and voice should have the same modulation. But if by somehow you forgets the word then dont bother....just be quick to make out a sentence of your own which have the same meaning.

All teh best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

ILovetoEat said:


> Is that so? I thought I should've spoken louder during the test so my speech could be recorded properly, but after hearing what you said, maybe that's not the case.
> Same here. I plan to take mock test B and at the same time also record all my speech using my phone.
> Please let me know if you have found another strategy to improve your speaking, especially for pronunciation. I'm still at a loss to know what my greatest mistake is. Thanks!


Hi,

What i can tell you from my experience is that......it hardly matters how you speak, whether you speak loud (there is a very thin line in between being loud and audible and clear enough) or speak in a low tone, teh thing which matters is the "*Crisp and clear voice which can be understood by computer or by any human"*.

Also the thumb rule before giving any exam is that, that you shouldn't be nervous. 

All the best !!


----------



## Sameer1626

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have a query on PTE mock test.While attempting the mock test, if there is any disconnection of internet, can we be able to resume the mock test from the same point once internet is on.
> 
> Kindly help.


i guess yes you ill be able to but only and only if you dont switch off your PC and keep the time running.

If in the middle of you exam your net goes off and you switch off your PC or you accidentally clicks on the next question then automatically your session gets expired. Now when you again try to login then it will show as your test have completed and you have to buy the new one again.

Its a technical glitch which PTE doesn't supports.


----------



## Sameer1626

asdf1234 said:


> hi friend
> i am very week in PTE speaking i got 43 in speaking pl help me to clear this exam
> pl pl pl give me some strategies
> thanks


 Hi,

Please go through this thread from the beginning you will get ample of tips not only for speaking but for every other section.

All the best!!


----------



## kamy58

Sameer1626 said:


> Its better to reproduce each word as it is and voice should have the same modulation. But if by somehow you forgets the word then dont bother....just be quick to make out a sentence of your own which have the same meaning.
> 
> All teh best!!


Thanks Sameer, couple of more questions on speaking

1) If I can't recall exact word in short answer question immedicately, can I use fillers initially for few seconds and answer the word when I am sure of word before recording is complete?
2) For describe image, how much I should be worried about providing details, I mean till what level for example of there are 4 lines in a graph providing four trends


----------



## Sameer1626

kamy58 said:


> Thanks Sameer, couple of more questions on speaking
> 
> 1) If I can't recall exact word in short answer question immedicately, can I use fillers initially for few seconds and answer the word when I am sure of word before recording is complete?
> 2) For describe image, how much I should be worried about providing details, I mean till what level for example of there are 4 lines in a graph providing four trends


Hi, 

please find the revert below

1- In this section answers are usually of one word so i would suggest no to use any fillers rather provide them the one word answer

2- For describe image always start like - "By looking at this picture or graph we can very clearly say that ......" now tell about after this immediately speak about the highest and lowest point and then the mid level point and at the end summarise the same again......and Whoa.....you have end up spending 32-35 seconds with a great frequency and with almost using more than half of the keywords used in the question.

In the last its better to end with thts all from this graph, thanks."

All the Best!!


----------



## kamy58

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> please find the revert below
> 
> 1- In this section answers are usually of one word so i would suggest no to use any fillers rather provide them the one word answer
> 
> 2- For describe image always start like - "By looking at this picture or graph we can very clearly say that ......" now tell about after this immediately speak about the highest and lowest point and then the mid level point and at the end summarise the same again......and Whoa.....you have end up spending 32-35 seconds with a great frequency and with almost using more than half of the keywords used in the question.
> 
> In the last its better to end with thts all from this graph, thanks."
> 
> All the Best!!


Thanks so much, would you also share some thoughts on re-tell lecture which is another problem for me.


----------



## sudeepdai

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey sudeepdai,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! I am actually really grateful for my scores, except that I didn't meet the target.
> It's like the target is so high, so while I did well, it's not great enough yet. Kinda devastating.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I plan to redo the exam very soon, so I need to practise a lot.
> In regard to other parts of PTE-A exam:
> 1. *Writing*: I think the scoring is somewhat more lenient. Also, personally, I think it is more appropriate for me because I can just type (wayyy faster than writing by hand). It is usually my downfall in IELTS, but I got 89 for this section even in the mock test.
> Just follow the usual method in IELTS essay and you should be fine.
> 2. *Reading*: It's slightly more difficult than IELTS-Academic if not pretty much the same, but definitely much harder than IELTS-General.
> I kinda struggle with reorder paragraph, but other sections seem fine. Although occasionally fill in the blanks may be a bit confusing too. Just do a lot of practise.
> 3. *Listening*: It's quite easy, tbh. Just listen very carefully. Take notes if needed.
> I find it helpful to jot down the main points for choose multiple answers, or else I might forget.
> 
> Btw I'm a girl, not that I mind being called "man" though. lol.
> Have you done any mock test yet?



Heyy there .. 

Firstly thanks for the info. 
I am currently doing McMillan and I am finding it not as easy as i expected. When I didnt get each 8 in IELTS, people I knew suggested me to give PTE and gave me the false information that PTE was very easy compared to IELTS. 

Well, I fully disagree with that. PTE is not "very easy" compared to IELTS. Both these language tests require different skill sets and it depends whether your ability matches with these. I almost had no practice for IELTS but managed to get a good score. However, I am struggling with PTE right now. I feel, for me , PTE is difficult than IELTS. Maybe my skill set are best fit for IELTS and not PTE.


ALso, how would you rate the actual test in comparision to McMillan?
I gave the Official Book's mock test, which are rather unscored. It went okay but I have no idea how much score I will be getting. I have my PTE on the 3rd of July. Shall see what god has planned for me. From my end, Im doing my best.

One more thing, I had asked this question before as well. > During the repeat sentences, what did you do? Did you wait for the total time to finish or immediately pressed next after you read the sentence? Does the silent space affect the scoring pattern?

When are you appearing for the test again?

- Glad that you didnt mind. I took the wrong intimation from your username. My bad though. 

Cheers and Best of luck.


----------



## kamy58

rr41071 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Please try the following:
> 1. Practice PTE Academic Reading&Writing videos in YouTube
> 2. Practice Comprehension from decent high school English book of class 8/9/10 (Indian board)
> 3. Please go by logic and coherence in picking up the best answer
> 4. Eliminate the incorrect and increase your probability of picking up the best choice
> 5. Try to finish the exercise well within the timeframe and do NOT forget to click next instead of allowing system to close off the current page and move the next
> 6. Follow the grammar pattern in the answer


Hi,

Can you elaborate point 5, I believe if I let the system move to next question I ahve extra time to think. Why do you suggest we should press next instead of system to take care of it automatically.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Hello Guys,
I am here to share my experience of my PTE attempt. I faced to unexpected technical issue during the exam.
First problem that I faced, was during the speaking section. Suddenly, I was not able to hear anything from the computer. I informed to Test Administrator about the problem and she tried to solve the problem (she also called to center for it), during that processor I missed around 6 questions and some precious time in speaking section of the test.

Second problem that I faced was in listening section. I was hearing the question and suddenly audio stop for few seconds in between but in computer screen process was going on, and due to that I did not heard full question, so I had to guess the answer because time was running. This incidence happened with couple of questions during listening section.

I email to PTE customer support team about this issue and it is in underprocess.

WILL THEY RE SCHEDULE MY TEST?

please reply me if anyone have idea or faced same issue in the past...


----------



## mvkumar

Thanks Sameer for clearing off my doubt!!


----------



## ILovetoEat

Snova said:


> What I would like to share is that I received L/R/S/W 67/62/61/68. I found the practice test is difficult. The difficulty level is almost similar with my first PTE test at the Peason centre in Melbourne. I experienced technical problems for around 6 questions in the repeat sentences sections so I just clicked next next and next until I realised the problem was my internet. During my mock practice test, I made a lot of hesitations for describing images. Even I found the repeat sentences was so fast and I missed approximately 80% of the contents. Given the fact I performed unsatisfactory in my practice test, 61 is still acceptable. But I will practice more for describing images.
> 
> What I did different in this test is I spoke faster than my second PTE test which I received 48 for my speaking part. However, when I spoke fast in the practice test, I made lot of mistakes in pronunciation but it is funny my pronunciation is 64 in my practice test. So, I do not really understand how the system works.
> 
> Please update your second practice test @ILovetoEat. What do you do differently? And How do you go? I will take my second practice test on Sunday or Monday before my test on Tuesday late arvo. Your score in your PTE is very impressive. I hope you will tackle the speaking part.


Ohh, I think 61 was good considering how you missed out the contents for describe images. Hope your practice goes well.
Ikr? I have no idea how they measured pronunciation either. The description in the score guide doesn't really help either.
So do you reckon you'd better speak somewhat slower than speak faster?

I did my mock test B yesterday, but I did so miserably for the speaking.
My results were: L84 R73 S55 W90
I kept missing out words in repeat sentences, though I did speak fluent enough in retell lectures and describe images.
I spoke with my usual pace (fast) and the score that I got for speaking was very similar to that of mock test A. 58 vs 55. So horrible.
It's so weird though, because I stuttered a lot in repeat sentences in mock test B, whereas in mock test A I was quite fluent overall. I spoke a bit faster in mock test A too.
Plus my pronunciation was still very low at 38, whereas my oral fluency was 62.
Again, these were almost the same as the ones in mock test A.
I honestly don't know what else I need to do to raise my scores. :noidea:

Now I feel so hopeless. I've listened to my own recordings and except for repeat sentences, I think I generally spoke okay, understandable at the very least. *sigh*
Please keep me updated with your second mock test. I hope you can finally get great speaking score


----------



## ILovetoEat

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What i can tell you from my experience is that......it hardly matters how you speak, whether you speak loud (there is a very thin line in between being loud and audible and clear enough) or speak in a low tone, teh thing which matters is the "*Crisp and clear voice which can be understood by computer or by any human"*.
> 
> Also the thumb rule before giving any exam is that, that you shouldn't be nervous.
> 
> All the best !!


Hey, thanks for sharing. I have listened to the recording of my own voice. Although I think there is still a room for improvement, I think my speech is understandable.
So I don't understand why my speaking is so low and my pronunciation is even worse.
Any idea what else the cause might be?

I spoke calmly during the test too, but still not good enough. *sigh*
But next time I'll definitely try to be even calmer. Thanks!


----------



## ILovetoEat

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there ..
> 
> Firstly thanks for the info.
> I am currently doing McMillan and I am finding it not as easy as i expected. When I didnt get each 8 in IELTS, people I knew suggested me to give PTE and gave me the false information that PTE was very easy compared to IELTS.
> 
> Well, I fully disagree with that. PTE is not "very easy" compared to IELTS. Both these language tests require different skill sets and it depends whether your ability matches with these. I almost had no practice for IELTS but managed to get a good score. However, I am struggling with PTE right now. I feel, for me , PTE is difficult than IELTS. Maybe my skill set are best fit for IELTS and not PTE.
> 
> ALso, how would you rate the actual test in comparision to McMillan?
> I gave the Official Book's mock test, which are rather unscored. It went okay but I have no idea how much score I will be getting. I have my PTE on the 3rd of July. Shall see what god has planned for me. From my end, Im doing my best.
> 
> One more thing, I had asked this question before as well. > During the repeat sentences, what did you do? Did you wait for the total time to finish or immediately pressed next after you read the sentence? Does the silent space affect the scoring pattern?
> 
> When are you appearing for the test again?
> 
> - Glad that you didnt mind. I took the wrong intimation from your username. My bad though.
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck.


True, I reckon it's more difficult to get high scores for speaking and writing in IELTS, whereas for PTE-A, the reading and speaking are the tough ones.
Like I have previously mentioned, I found MacMillan to be harder than the real test.
So if you struggle with MacMillan tests, don't get discouraged.
Are you planning to do any mock test soon? Well, you still have around two weeks to prepare.

I am not sure whether the silent space will affect scoring, but I usually press next as soon as I finish. Occasionally I waited for the 3-sec silence, but mostly I just click next without waiting.
Originally I planned to do the test Tuesday next week, but now that I still haven't figured out how to improve my speaking, I reckon I'll do it mid or end next week.
I really don't know what else to improve. Any tips?

Nah, don't worry. I don't mind such trivial thing. lol.
Good luck to you too!


----------



## Kdp2015

ILovetoEat said:


> Ohh, I think 61 was good considering how you missed out the contents for describe images. Hope your practice goes well.
> Ikr? I have no idea how they measured pronunciation either. The description in the score guide doesn't really help either.
> So do you reckon you'd better speak somewhat slower than speak faster?
> 
> I did my mock test B yesterday, but I did so miserably for the speaking.
> My results were: L84 R73 S55 W90
> I kept missing out words in repeat sentences, though I did speak fluent enough in retell lectures and describe images.
> I spoke with my usual pace (fast) and the score that I got for speaking was very similar to that of mock test A. 58 vs 55. So horrible.
> It's so weird though, because I stuttered a lot in repeat sentences in mock test B, whereas in mock test A I was quite fluent overall. I spoke a bit faster in mock test A too.
> Plus my pronunciation was still very low at 38, whereas my oral fluency was 62.
> Again, these were almost the same as the ones in mock test A.
> I honestly don't know what else I need to do to raise my scores. :noidea:
> 
> Now I feel so hopeless. I've listened to my own recordings and except for repeat sentences, I think I generally spoke okay, understandable at the very least. *sigh*
> Please keep me updated with your second mock test. I hope you can finally get great speaking score


Dear Snova,

I will be grateful if you know the link where you are practising PTE.

Thanks


----------



## kamy58

Kdp2015 said:


> Dear Snova,
> 
> I will be grateful if you know the link where you are practising PTE.
> 
> Thanks


Below is the only place you can practice with scored tests which needs to be purchased 

https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## sudeepdai

ILovetoEat said:


> True, I reckon it's more difficult to get high scores for speaking and writing in IELTS, whereas for PTE-A, the reading and speaking are the tough ones.
> Like I have previously mentioned, I found MacMillan to be harder than the real test.
> So if you struggle with MacMillan tests, don't get discouraged.
> Are you planning to do any mock test soon? Well, you still have around two weeks to prepare.
> 
> I am not sure whether the silent space will affect scoring, but I usually press next as soon as I finish. Occasionally I waited for the 3-sec silence, but mostly I just click next without waiting.
> Originally I planned to do the test Tuesday next week, but now that I still haven't figured out how to improve my speaking, I reckon I'll do it mid or end next week.
> I really don't know what else to improve. Any tips?
> 
> Nah, don't worry. I don't mind such trivial thing. lol.
> Good luck to you too!


True. Speaking is quite difficult in PTE unlike IELTS where its more of free speaking and less of context based. 

Yes, McMillan seems tough by any standards. I wont be giving any scored mock tests. I will do the Pearsons tests and that should suffice. I just want to give it a go. 

Okay, I guess I will do the same. That should not affect the score is what I am hoping though. 

I suggest you not to take the test, not even the mock, until you are really confident of yourself. For one thing, accent cannot be changed and it doesnt affect your score as well. I say you record them and check out the sample responses. See if all the words are clearly said. 

How about you send a recording of yours to me of the sentence and maybe I will send mine too. It is difficult to judge oneself. Maybe you could judge mine and I could judge yours, and that is if you dont mind. 

check your private message for the email and keep updating and giving us tips here as well on how your tests go.

Cheers.


----------



## Kdp2015

kamy58 said:


> Below is the only place you can practice with scored tests which needs to be purchased
> 
> https://ptepractice.com/


Thank you


----------



## kamy58

I have got below results in Test B today, Can I be hopeful of 65+ in real test?I had taken Test A on 18th Jun completely unprepared and did poor in Speaking. I have my exam scheduled on 23rd June
, I'm kind of little doubtful because it is just on edge.

Listening 67
Reading 70
Speaking 67
Writing 70

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 62
Pronunciation 61
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 75


----------



## R.P.G

kamy58 said:


> I have got below results in Test B today, Can I be hopeful of 65+ in real test?I had taken Test A on 18th Jun completely unprepared and did poor in Speaking. I have my exam scheduled on 23rd June
> , I'm kind of little doubtful because it is just on edge.
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 70
> Speaking 67
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 75


these mock test scores are good..you will get 65+ for sure..good luck.


----------



## Sameer1626

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing. I have listened to the recording of my own voice. Although I think there is still a room for improvement, I think my speech is understandable.
> So I don't understand why my speaking is so low and my pronunciation is even worse.
> Any idea what else the cause might be?
> 
> I spoke calmly during the test too, but still not good enough. *sigh*
> But next time I'll definitely try to be even calmer. Thanks!


Thanks for your kind words......

Please share your score so that i can give you a better idea.


----------



## Sameer1626

kamy58 said:


> I have got below results in Test B today, Can I be hopeful of 65+ in real test?I had taken Test A on 18th Jun completely unprepared and did poor in Speaking. I have my exam scheduled on 23rd June
> , I'm kind of little doubtful because it is just on edge.
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 70
> Speaking 67
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 75



go for it mate........

you'll get your desired score

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## ILovetoEat

Sameer1626 said:


> Thanks for your kind words......
> 
> Please share your score so that i can give you a better idea.


Hi, my scores are the following:
Mock Test A: L80 R72 *S58* W89
Oral Fluency 61; Pronunciation 39
(I spoke really fast at that time, but I think overall still quite fluent)

Real Test: L90 R81 *S69* W90
Oral Fluency 76; Pronunciation 47
(I spoke slower and quite fluent)

Mock Test B: L84 R73 *S55* W90
Oral Fluency 62; Pronunciation 38
(spoke quite fast, but less fluent)

So even though I have varied the fluency and my speech pace, there's not much change for my pronunciation. It was still really bad.
And my overall speaking score is still not high enough either. Any idea what else to improve?


----------



## kamy58

To Everyone who has taken real test. I noticed two different ways of choosing wrong word in listening section. Please help me on which is the way in real exam as it costed me a full question in practice test which I don't want to repeat in real exam

1) Official Guide CD-- You have to click a word to select.
2) Online Scored Tests-- You have to select the word by placing the cursor on first character of word and stretching it to last character.


----------



## sumit1286

Hi All,

I am having PTE exam on 30th June, I have prepared for exam and have only one week left for it. Can you please tell me something which I should focus in last week.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## sumit1286

I am preparing for exam using tcyonline mock tests. Has anyone else tried it. Are these worthy.


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> I am preparing for exam using tcyonline mock tests. Has anyone else tried it. Are these worthy.


You should test on ptepractice.com, it's worthed


----------



## andreyx108b

sumit1286 said:


> I am preparing for exam using tcyonline mock tests. Has anyone else tried it. Are these worthy.


I've tried it, but i find them in case of PTE not too good. Mainly cuz they r too easyy


----------



## Kdp2015

sumit1286 said:


> I am preparing for exam using tcyonline mock tests. Has anyone else tried it. Are these worthy.


I have tried tcyonline but not good for pte


----------



## msgforsunil

kamy58 said:


> To Everyone who has taken real test. I noticed two different ways of choosing wrong word in listening section. Please help me on which is the way in real exam as it costed me a full question in practice test which I don't want to repeat in real exam
> 
> 1) Official Guide CD-- You have to click a word to select.
> 2) Online Scored Tests-- You have to select the word by placing the cursor on first character of word and stretching it to last character.


It is always Click, even in online scored tests as well.

Pasting an extract from http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf below.

Move the cursor along the screen as the words are spoken, and click on any words that sound different from the words on the screen:


----------



## msgforsunil

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having PTE exam on 30th June, I have prepared for exam and have only one week left for it. Can you please tell me something which I should focus in last week.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Please take up online scored exam from https://www.ptepractice.com/ and you will get to know your strengths and weakness. Work on the weakness.


----------



## sumit1286

Thanks, Can you please advice me if I shall buy Scored Practice Tests or "Silver Test 
Preparation Kit" . whats the main difference between two.

Also, If I buy any of there can i try mock test more than once .

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## andreyx108b

sumit1286 said:


> Thanks, Can you please advice me if I shall buy Scored Practice Tests or "Silver Test
> Preparation Kit" . whats the main difference between two.
> 
> Also, If I buy any of there can i try mock test more than once .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


better to get gold test prep. kit 

you can only do each test once.


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> Thanks, Can you please advice me if I shall buy Scored Practice Tests or "Silver Test
> Preparation Kit" . whats the main difference between two.
> 
> Also, If I buy any of there can i try mock test more than once .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Gold has two scored tests while Silver has only one scored test, if you want to practice more you would have to buy them again


----------



## Sun S

Hi Guys...

I am struggling with "Fill in the blanks" sections in Reading,please suggest the ways to improve it .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mvkumar

*Mock Test - A*

Hi All,

I have attempted the mock test -A and got the below scores:

Listening : 68, Reading : 61, Speaking : 72, Writing : 65

I am planning to take Mock Test - B also. I am looking for 65 in all. How would be the actual test when compared to mock tests? Please advise if these scores are good for taking up actual test in another one week.

Thanks.


----------



## sumit1286

Hi All,

I just received my test-A result, do you think i will get 65 in each module in real exam.

Scored Test A 

Communicative Skills
Listening 60
Reading 60
Speaking 56
Writing 53

Thanks,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## Sameer1626

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my test-A result, do you think i will get 65 in each module in real exam.
> 
> Scored Test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 60
> Reading 60
> Speaking 56
> Writing 53
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit Taneja


Hi,

Work more on your writing and speaking section.......at least try to score above 60 in all


----------



## Jagmohan40

Guys 

I am appearing for my test today....and this is time I want to crack 65 in all. Please wish me luck.


----------



## mandy2137

Jagmohan40 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am appearing for my test today....and this is time I want to crack 65 in all. Please wish me luck.


Good Luck


----------



## ILovetoEat

Sun S said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I am struggling with "Fill in the blanks" sections in Reading,please suggest the ways to improve it .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


See the type of word that is required to fill a particular blank. Is it an adjective? Is it a noun? Is it verb?
If it's a verb, consider the options that have the appropriate tense (e.g. if you require v+ing, then obviously option "go" can't be the answer, it must be either "dreaming" or "flying").

Good luck.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Jagmohan40 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am appearing for my test today....and this is time I want to crack 65 in all. Please wish me luck.


All the best! Hope you achieve your target!


----------



## path_prasanna

can someone share me the essay excel sheet.I searched for it but couldn't find it.


----------



## mandy2137

path_prasanna said:


> can someone share me the essay excel sheet.I searched for it but couldn't find it.


Here you Go


----------



## captain_gerrard

mandy2137 said:


> Here you Go


Sorry, but I do not know what is this file?


----------



## mandy2137

captain_gerrard said:


> Sorry, but I do not know what is this file?


This is solved essays list.


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks mandy!!
And people whoever wrote the exam recently please update the essay topics by date order in the below link.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...O_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=1001353105


----------



## Sun S

Thank you 

I will your suggestion .


----------



## Sun S

ILovetoEat said:


> See the type of word that is required to fill a particular blank. Is it an adjective? Is it a noun? Is it verb?
> If it's a verb, consider the options that have the appropriate tense (e.g. if you require v+ing, then obviously option "go" can't be the answer, it must be either "dreaming" or "flying").
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you 

I will follow your suggestion .


----------



## sandeep.2014

mandy2137 said:


> Good Luck


Best Luck!! :thumb:


----------



## sensensen

I will attend the test next week. When I'm doing the sample test papers, it found that the exam format is extremely differ to IELTS. I'm feeling stress now as I can't reach 65 each.


----------



## sumit1286

Is there any URL or list of some good vocab words that can help me in PTE writing.


----------



## ILovetoEat

sensensen said:


> I will attend the test next week. When I'm doing the sample test papers, it found that the exam format is extremely differ to IELTS. I'm feeling stress now as I can't reach 65 each.


Hi there,

I suggest you not to take the test if you haven't familiarised yourself with the exam format.
As you mentioned, the format differs than that of IELTS, so do a lot of practice tests and familiarise yourself with the format.
Once you do that, I am sure you'll perform better. Don't panic, just keep calm and try to improve + practice as much as you can. You still have a week to prepare. It's the quality, not the quantity that matters.


----------



## piusford

mandy2137 said:


> I forwarded you the material. Please check


Please I need same materials for PTE A.


----------



## piusford

:second:thanks, buddy


----------



## malbuquerque306

Hi Everyone!

This is my 1st post. 

I'm taking PTE-A on Wednesday, need to have a score of 50 (or better). These days are freakin' me out but I'm truly confident to succeed. 

'Describe Graphs/Picture' (Speaking section) and Writing (Essays) are the worst. :fingerscrossed: 

I wish all the best for everyone who takes PTE-A. We'll get there. :second:

Cheers from Brazil.
Marcos


----------



## sensensen

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I suggest you not to take the test if you haven't familiarised yourself with the exam format.
> As you mentioned, the format differs than that of IELTS, so do a lot of practice tests and familiarise yourself with the format.
> Once you do that, I am sure you'll perform better. Don't panic, just keep calm and try to improve + practice as much as you can. You still have a week to prepare. It's the quality, not the quantity that matters.


Thanks for your courage, I took IELTS 3 times with 7.5 overall, but I still couldn't get 7 in speaking in each testing. That's the reason why I try the PTE.
I bought the sample test online, and practiced it everyday. I hope I can go through it.


----------



## jamis

Hi All, I'm in a terrible situation, need your advice to crack English requirement for my ausi visa.
Last year end of December, I got to know about PTE-A exam and decided to try it out. 
This is how I scored during 3 attempts of PTE exam

1st Attempt (29 Dec 2014) - 63/68/62/65 (L/R/S/W)
2nd Attempt (7 Jan 2015) - 66/61/59/68 (L/R/S/W)
3rd Attempt (14 Feb 2015) - 64/56/36/67 (L/R/S/W)

As you can see, clearly something has went wrong, there is no improvement at all, 
Specially spoken module 62 -> 59 and last attempt 36

Then I was pissed off with PTE and gave it up. decided to take IELTS instead. 
IELTS

1st Attempt (13 Mar 2015) - 6.5/6/7/6.5 (L/R/S/W)
2nd Attempt (27 Mar 2015) - 7/6.5/7/6 (L/R/S/W)
3rd Attempt (30 Apr 2015) - 7.5/8/7/6 (L/R/S/W)

There is a clear improvement on IELTS, all 3 attempts I could score 7 for Spoken, writing needs to be improved.

Total I've taken English exams 6 times and now I need to decide which exam should I take again, 
Improve my Writing and try IELTS again or Improve all modules and take PTE-A again.

complicated situation, I know really hard to answer, please provide me some suggestions. 

(Overall IELTS is less stressful for me, specially L/R/S modules, my writing skills are not up to the standard I know it. PTE is very stressful during the exam, cause, unlike IELTS there were lot of new words/vocabulary specially on reading module where I do not know the meaning of them. I have never faced that issue on IELTS)


----------



## ILovetoEat

jamis said:


> Hi All, I'm in a terrible situation, need your advice to crack English requirement for my ausi visa.
> Last year end of December, I got to know about PTE-A exam and decided to try it out.
> This is how I scored during 3 attempts of PTE exam
> 
> 1st Attempt (29 Dec 2014) - 63/68/62/65 (L/R/S/W)
> 2nd Attempt (7 Jan 2015) - 66/61/59/68 (L/R/S/W)
> 3rd Attempt (14 Feb 2015) - 64/56/36/67 (L/R/S/W)
> 
> As you can see, clearly something has went wrong, there is no improvement at all,
> Specially spoken module 62 -> 59 and last attempt 36
> 
> Then I was pissed off with PTE and gave it up. decided to take IELTS instead.
> IELTS
> 
> 1st Attempt (13 Mar 2015) - 6.5/6/7/6.5 (L/R/S/W)
> 2nd Attempt (27 Mar 2015) - 7/6.5/7/6 (L/R/S/W)
> 3rd Attempt (30 Apr 2015) - 7.5/8/7/6 (L/R/S/W)
> 
> There is a clear improvement on IELTS, all 3 attempts I could score 7 for Spoken, writing needs to be improved.
> 
> Total I've taken English exams 6 times and now I need to decide which exam should I take again,
> Improve my Writing and try IELTS again or Improve all modules and take PTE-A again.
> 
> complicated situation, I know really hard to answer, please provide me some suggestions.
> 
> (Overall IELTS is less stressful for me, specially L/R/S modules, my writing skills are not up to the standard I know it. PTE is very stressful during the exam, cause, unlike IELTS there were lot of new words/vocabulary specially on reading module where I do not know the meaning of them. I have never faced that issue on IELTS)


What scores do you need? All 65 (IELTS 7) or all 79 (IELTS 8)?


----------



## ILovetoEat

sensensen said:


> Thanks for your courage, I took IELTS 3 times with 7.5 overall, but I still couldn't get 7 in speaking in each testing. That's the reason why I try the PTE.
> I bought the sample test online, and practiced it everyday. I hope I can go through it.


I would suggest you to take at least one mock test before you sit for the real exam.
Not trying to scare you, but I got 8 for my IELTS speaking and yet I struggled with it here.
Most people seem to be fine with it, though.

But you know, at least doing mock test will help you know which section you have to improve on or focus on.
I am sure you can do well provided that you have enough practice. Good luck!


----------



## jamis

I only need 65 (IELTS 7)


----------



## ILovetoEat

jamis said:


> I only need 7 IELTS 65 PTEA


Hey,

It seems to me that you have taken all your exams in such a rush.
Just curious, how much time or practice did you spend for these exams (both PTE-A and IELTS)?

Looking at the PTE-A attempts, for example, you took three PTE-A exams within less than 2-month period.
Your listening and writing scores seemed to be relatively stable, whereas your speaking seemed to the problem here.
Also, seeing how your scores were quite close to ur target of 65, I reckon you should be able to achieve those once you practice more.
Having done the exam three times, surely you should know which areas you should be focusing on?
As for your IELTS attempts, again, you have done three tests within 1.5 months.
Seems that your problem here is writing instead.

It's hard to give you recommendation, because again, it depends on your own weaknesses + strengths, as well as preferences.
Personally, I think a target of all 65 in PTE-A is quite achievable. You are just short of few marks (except for speaking) after all.
Whereas for IELTS, if you find it less stressful and you are confident that you'll be able to achieve 7 in writing, then go for it.

So think of your own weaknesses, strengths as well as preferences
I think reading and speaking are tougher in PTE-A, whereas writing is harder in IELTS, which is why I chose to take PTE-A instead.
What about you? Which test do you think have higher chance of getting your required scores?
A word of advise tho, don't keep taking one exam after another if you feel you haven't really made an improvement.
Taking so many exams within a short period will not only cost you more money, but also make you even more stressful.
All the best! Wish you success in your next test (whichever that might be).


----------



## jamis

Thanks @IlovetoEat, really appreciate taking your time to reply my question, suggestions and advises are really helpful and motivates me to take the exam.

I totally agree with you, I've done all 6 exam in a rush, preparation between each exam is too little as I fell now. 
PTE first attempt I've done practice test A & B, consecutive attempts there was no enough preparation. 
for IELTS attempts I've only done all Cambridge books 1-9.

On PTE, first attempt I've scored 62 for spoken module, I didn't follow any specific methodology, specially in describe image section, just read the title of the image as it is and explained some specific points on the image. I thought my spoken is not complex enough, so I tried to make it more complex, as a result fluency and pronunciation influenced badly and that is the main reason for me to unable to achieve 65 on spoken.

As you said, I thought my weaknesses are Spoken & Writing, so decided to take PTE as it is evaluated by computer algo. later realized that my general spoken is good enough as all 3 attempts of IELTS I score 7.0 but IELTS writing always 6.0, whereas PTE always I could achieve 65 on writing but spoken always below 65.

Truly agree with you, each exam has its own characteristics, we need to carefully analyze our own strengths and weaknesses and choose the proper exam.

Also realized that Reading/Listening module on PTE is very hard compared to IELTS, lot of new vocabulary, I have never heard of certain words being used on PTE, due to that stress level goes up during the exam, always worried. 

IELTS Reading and Listening modules are very easy compared to PTE, 99% of the vocabulary on IELTS is familiar therefore it is less stressful.

On IELTS my weakness is clearly writing, I don't know how to use fancy words in essays and letters, but my current writing skills are good enough to score 65 on PTE. Problem is, it is not easy to improve writing skills within short period of time, otherwise I could have try IELTS again, 

If I were to take PTE again, I need to focus on all 4 modules, specially Spoken first and Reading and Listening as I'm at the margin of 65.

As you suggested, I'll go through my enabling skills again and try to understand my weaknesses and strengths, then will decide which exam to be taken.

Really appreciate your suggestions and advises. Not everyone spends personal time to write replies to others posts like you. Thanks.



ILovetoEat said:


> Hey,
> 
> It seems to me that you have taken all your exams in such a rush.
> Just curious, how much time or practice did you spend for these exams (both PTE-A and IELTS)?
> 
> Looking at the PTE-A attempts, for example, you took three PTE-A exams within less than 2-month period.
> Your listening and writing scores seemed to be relatively stable, whereas your speaking seemed to the problem here.
> Also, seeing how your scores were quite close to ur target of 65, I reckon you should be able to achieve those once you practice more.
> Having done the exam three times, surely you should know which areas you should be focusing on?
> As for your IELTS attempts, again, you have done three tests within 1.5 months.
> Seems that your problem here is writing instead.
> 
> It's hard to give you recommendation, because again, it depends on your own weaknesses + strengths, as well as preferences.
> Personally, I think a target of all 65 in PTE-A is quite achievable. You are just short of few marks (except for speaking) after all.
> Whereas for IELTS, if you find it less stressful and you are confident that you'll be able to achieve 7 in writing, then go for it.
> 
> So think of your own weaknesses, strengths as well as preferences
> I think reading and speaking are tougher in PTE-A, whereas writing is harder in IELTS, which is why I chose to take PTE-A instead.
> What about you? Which test do you think have higher chance of getting your required scores?
> A word of advise tho, don't keep taking one exam after another if you feel you haven't really made an improvement.
> Taking so many exams within a short period will not only cost you more money, but also make you even more stressful.
> All the best! Wish you success in your next test (whichever that might be).


----------



## Umas

Hi,

I am planning to buy this for my preparation.

1. http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Official-Guide.jpg .. ISBN: 9781447928911 ( how much test this contain?)

2. GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT

I found couple of post suggested Macmillan Test Builder.... is this one with ISBN code ISBN-13: 978-0230427860 .. but looks to be very costly.

Can any one suggest me please.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## andreyx108b

I've done PTE today. Difficulty level was tremendous. 

My past history: 

*IELTS 18/04/2015: *S9 R9 L8 W7

*PRACTICE A: *
Listening63
Reading75
Speaking67
Writing68

*Practice B: *
Listening78
Reading71
Speaking77
Writing77

I think in actuall test today, i will score in a range of 50s-60s. I always finished practice exam before time runs out. In actual exam i was rushing towards the end as i was running out of time.

Reading was super-difficult. Much more difficult than IELTS academic, i am not even talking IELTS general 

Listening had those recordings with background music and voices, and certain lectures sounded like they were recorder on gramophone in 1920s. 

Speaking was ok, although describe a graph contained graphs with tons of data, but it was still doable. 

Writing was easy. The essay topic was on "if law can change human behaviour".

*My difficulty rating from most to least: *Actual TEST > MacMillan > PTE Practice test A and B > CD Tests.

*Bottom line:* If you have to improve in one of the areas (Writing for example) then in my opinion it is better just to focus on it, rather than doing whole PTE, which seems to get more difficult every day.

But if you just need to score 60+ in all, then it is better to take PTE. At least thats what i feel.


----------



## andyyangjian

I just did the PTE today I would like to share my experience. I think I really screwed up today, I need 65 for each module, after the test, I don't even think I can have 60.

Firstly, I did't buy the marked practice test so this is my real first time PTE, but I did try the OG practices, and I think the real test questions were somehow easier. However, when I was doing the test, since other candidates have different pace and there were a few people arrived too late, so when I was doing the speaking part, there were other candidates coming in, and when I started my writing session, there were still doing speaking, so it was very distracting. 

The hardest kind of question for me is all those need instant memory, like retell lecture, or summarise spoken text in listening, the recordings are not only made in studio like IELTS, but also real lectures and old tapes (unclear voice+ backgrond noice) there was a retell lecture question that I realy didn't know what's talking about, since the content was about a famous person that I have not heard before. 

Time management was also very challenging, I was keeping check time left all the time, and for reading, I really finished all questions by the last minute. And I think taking the designated short break after reading was helpful. 

I finished my test in about 2h30min, I felt veryyyyy exhausted and my brain was totally empty for quite a few hours after the test. If my results are too disappointed I think I will take another IELTS (G) late July as I only in short of 0.5 in writting.


----------



## Skvach

I would suggest to use google speech recognition services and read aloud some texts from the PTE test books. It believe that it would be useful for people who struggle with speaking section.
As for me , it normally understands 90% of my speech.


----------



## sumit1286

What was topic in essay writing.




andyyangjian said:


> I just did the PTE today I would like to share my experience. I think I really screwed up today, I need 65 for each module, after the test, I don't even think I can have 60.
> 
> Firstly, I did't buy the marked practice test so this is my real first time PTE, but I did try the OG practices, and I think the real test questions were somehow easier. However, when I was doing the test, since other candidates have different pace and there were a few people arrived too late, so when I was doing the speaking part, there were other candidates coming in, and when I started my writing session, there were still doing speaking, so it was very distracting.
> 
> The hardest kind of question for me is all those need instant memory, like retell lecture, or summarise spoken text in listening, the recordings are not only made in studio like IELTS, but also real lectures and old tapes (unclear voice+ backgrond noice) there was a retell lecture question that I realy didn't know what's talking about, since the content was about a famous person that I have not heard before.
> 
> Time management was also very challenging, I was keeping check time left all the time, and for reading, I really finished all questions by the last minute. And I think taking the designated short break after reading was helpful.
> 
> I finished my test in about 2h30min, I felt veryyyyy exhausted and my brain was totally empty for quite a few hours after the test. If my results are too disappointed I think I will take another IELTS (G) late July as I only in short of 0.5 in writting.


----------



## Skvach

there is an issue with read aloud section and speaking part in general.
I've done some calculations and here is the results:

Repeat sentence: number of tasks - 10 to 12 points- 3 max = 30-36 points
Describe image: number of tasks - 6 to 7 points - 5 max = 30/35 points
Re-tell lecture: number of tasks - 3 to 4 points - 5 max = 15/20 points
Short questions: number of tasks - 10 to12 points - 1 max = 10/12 points
Total points for an excellent answer = approximately 90!!!
However, the read aloud section is deliberately left out.
What I mean is that this section could be used ONLY to adjust their machine to one's voice/accent, for the maximum points (90) could be achieved with out points for this section. 
So if you speak differently, for example slow and clear in the read aloud module and fast and unclear in other sections, the machine might lover your score. I suggest that it should be the same speed, fluency and pronunciation in every module. 
What is your opinion?


----------



## jveer

Skvach said:


> there is an issue with read aloud section and speaking part in general.
> I've done some calculations and here is the results:
> 
> Repeat sentence: number of tasks - 10 to 12 points- 3 max = 30-36 points
> Describe image: number of tasks - 6 to 7 points - 5 max = 30/35 points
> Re-tell lecture: number of tasks - 3 to 4 points - 5 max = 15/20 points
> Short questions: number of tasks - 10 to12 points - 1 max = 10/12 points
> Total points for an excellent answer = approximately 90!!!
> However, the read aloud section is deliberately left out.
> What I mean is that this section could be used ONLY to adjust their machine to one's voice/accent, for the maximum points (90) could be achieved with out points for this section.
> So if you speak differently, for example slow and clear in the read aloud module and fast and unclear in other sections, the machine might lover your score. I suggest that it should be the same speed, fluency and pronunciation in every module.
> What is your opinion?


How did you come up with such calculation?
If answer is yes , then you have done a wonderful calculation.


----------



## Skvach

jveer said:


> How did you come up with such calculation?
> If answer is yes , then you have done a wonderful calculation.


I used the official scoring guide and the practice test plus official book.


----------



## kamy58

Skvach said:


> there is an issue with read aloud section and speaking part in general.
> I've done some calculations and here is the results:
> 
> Repeat sentence: number of tasks - 10 to 12 points- 3 max = 30-36 points
> Describe image: number of tasks - 6 to 7 points - 5 max = 30/35 points
> Re-tell lecture: number of tasks - 3 to 4 points - 5 max = 15/20 points
> Short questions: number of tasks - 10 to12 points - 1 max = 10/12 points
> Total points for an excellent answer = approximately 90!!!
> However, the read aloud section is deliberately left out.
> What I mean is that this section could be used ONLY to adjust their machine to one's voice/accent, for the maximum points (90) could be achieved with out points for this section.
> So if you speak differently, for example slow and clear in the read aloud module and fast and unclear in other sections, the machine might lover your score. I suggest that it should be the same speed, fluency and pronunciation in every module.
> What is your opinion?


That's not true, in my first scored test for all read aloud, I spoke when you get the 35-40 seconds to read it which I spoke when microphone was not on for all these tasks. I scored 47 on Speaking and this also brought down my reading score to 50+ something. Next time when I re-take this test, I completed read-aloud perfectly and saw a huge bump in both scores(speaking and reading)


----------



## andyyangjian

my one was about formal written exams, I think many people did the same before


----------



## rnaveenbe

Hi Sameer,

Please share the link with me also. Thanks


----------



## Umas

can any one help me out.

I am planning to buy this for my preparation.

1. http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl...cial-Guide.jpg .. ISBN: 9781447928911 ( how much test this contain?)

2. GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT

I found couple of post suggested Macmillan Test Builder.... is this one with ISBN code ISBN-13: 978-0230427860 .. but looks to be very costly.

Can any one suggest me please.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## ILovetoEat

jamis said:


> Thanks @IlovetoEat, really appreciate taking your time to reply my question, suggestions and advises are really helpful and motivates me to take the exam.
> 
> I totally agree with you, I've done all 6 exam in a rush, preparation between each exam is too little as I fell now.
> PTE first attempt I've done practice test A & B, consecutive attempts there was no enough preparation.
> for IELTS attempts I've only done all Cambridge books 1-9.
> 
> Really appreciate your suggestions and advises. Not everyone spends personal time to write replies to others posts like you. Thanks.


Hey,

No worries.  Glad I could help.
I am in the middle of preparing for my next PTE-A exam too.
I know how it feels to be frustrated and confused by these English tests, so I thought I should share some of my thoughts.

How did you do in mock test A & B?
Maybe you should do the practice tests in MacMillan and the Official Guide too.

Also, while PTE-A exams do incorporate more difficult vocabularies, I think what often matters is that you understand the overall meaning of the paragraph or sentence.
Trying to understand word by word will simply frustrates you and takes more time.
I do agree though, that the reading section on PTE-A is harder than that of IELTS (Academic and General).

Since you haven't done many practice tests, try to do all of them and sit for at least another mock test.
Then you can see how you fare, whether you have improved, which section you have to focus on, etc.
Although you are borderline getting all 65, I think your scores will improve with lots of practice.
However, if you think you can improve your IELTS writing and obtain a band 7 for it, then by all means, do it.

Do take into account other factors such as whether your prefer writing or typing, whether you need your result asap or not, and so forth.

All the best! Do keep us updated with your progress.
I sincerely hope that you can soon get your target scores


----------



## andyyangjian

Hi everyone,

I want to share my sad results for my PTE test, in exactly 24 hours after my test yesterday, 
I got LRSW 72 75 61 76, I need 65 in each module, so I have to do it again maybe early july. 

my last IELTS was LRSW 8.5 7.5 7 6.5 in last december 

BTW, I got oral fluency 54 and pronuciation 55 in PTE, can anyone give me some suggestions or share your speaking experience?


----------



## kamy58

Hi Everyone,

I took my PTE yesterday evening and got the results today, there are very good tips shared on the forum and want to thank everyone for these tips. 

Listening	Reading	Speaking	Writing

80 73 69 88

I had wasted almost 6 months to get the desired results in IELTS due to their long process, waiting etc..
I know these are not the best results, but I am content since I booked the exam last week when I got the IELTS results.


----------



## Srilatha

kamy58 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I took my PTE yesterday evening and got the results today, there are very good tips shared on the forum and want to thank everyone for these tips.
> 
> Listening	Reading	Speaking	Writing
> 
> 80 73 69 88
> 
> I had wasted almost 6 months to get the desired results in IELTS due to their long process, waiting etc..
> I know these are not the best results, but I am content since I booked the exam last week when I got the IELTS results.


Hi kamy,

can you share your exam experience. i am facing difficulty in reading section.can you give me some inputs how to practice this.


----------



## kamy58

Srilatha said:


> Hi kamy,
> 
> can you share your exam experience. i am facing difficulty in reading section.can you give me some inputs how to practice this.


Reading section in actual test is easier than you see in scored practice test because scored practice tests have difficult vocabulary in item types fill in the blanks, choosing from drop down. I have yet to analyze where I scored low but following are few things to consider 

1) For Multiple choice-Multiple answer never guess, check only the options you are sure about which wrong selection will nullify your correct option as well
--Read question and first option and try to match the concept in first few lines of passage, this way you get to understand what is the context of passage. Then pick second option and start in the question pasaage to find the option. This way you get familar with passage and all the options in a very quick way

2) Re-arrange passage- I think there are plenty of tips avaiable here and there like look for the inilizing paragraph, look for the connecters and then for the concluding paragraph, but do not spend lot of time(not more than 2 mins for each)

3) Fill in the blanks(dropdwon and word placement from list of words given at the bottom)-- Look for what word goes with the successive word in the paragraph. Based on your understanding fill them quickly(40 seconds) and now read it, you would come to know the context and summary of the paragraph and rearrange if needed. For example, there may be two fits for an option " this trend is.... encouring/discouraging". Both words are good fit but what is right can be concluded when you understand the context which may be in following sentence.
Generally two options are best fit and you can eliminate others right away.
4) Lastly, reading skills are also tested from other item types. One item type is in listening (Highlight correct summary),second is in speaking(Read- Aloud), Writing(Summarize written text)


----------



## sumit1286

In exam , we are given total time for one module or time is allocated for each question. Like for reading will there be some fixed minutes for Reordering ordering or multiple choice or time will be fixed for whole reading module.


----------



## sumit1286

Also, I have observed that most of the time only 2 options are correct in Multiple choice questions. Whenever I select 3, I found that only 2 answers were correct. 

Do you have any suggestion on it.


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

Please find below scores in Mock Tests A & B.

Mock Test - A : L R S W : 68 61 71 65
Mock Test - B : L R S W : 73 63 73 65

Please advise on Reading & writing. I am planning to take the actual test this weekend. Kindly suggest if i can try to take the exam or should practice more. 

Thanks.


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> In exam , we are given total time for one module or time is allocated for each question. Like for reading will there be some fixed minutes for Reordering ordering or multiple choice or time will be fixed for whole reading module.


There are 35-41 mins for the section based on questions you receive. I had 40 mins for 19 questions, it has a single timer and not individually timed, you have to manage your time.


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> Also, I have observed that most of the time only 2 options are correct in Multiple choice questions. Whenever I select 3, I found that only 2 answers were correct.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion on it.


There can be any number of correct options, generally I have seen 2 to 3


----------



## kamy58

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find below scores in Mock Tests A & B.
> 
> Mock Test - A : L R S W : 68 61 71 65
> Mock Test - B : L R S W : 73 63 73 65
> 
> Please advise on Reading & writing. I am planning to take the actual test this weekend. Kindly suggest if i can try to take the exam or should practice more.
> 
> Thanks.


Your scores look good, although a bit low in reading but as I mentioned reading is easier in actual test, Still you may want to practice reading more, focus on fill in the blanks which can get you more score easily. So read just text form MSN, Yahoo...


----------



## sumit1286

Thanks for your reply . 


kamy58 said:


> There are 35-41 mins for the section based on questions you receive. I had 40 mins for 19 questions, it has a single timer and not individually timed, you have to manage your time.


----------



## mvkumar

kamy58 said:


> Your scores look good, although a bit low in reading but as I mentioned reading is easier in actual test, Still you may want to practice reading more, focus on fill in the blanks which can get you more score easily. So read just text form MSN, Yahoo...


Thanks for reply..


----------



## sumit1286

Can you please tell that how many questions and how much time you got for each section.

Thanks in advance.



kamy58 said:


> There are 35-41 mins for the section based on questions you receive. I had 40 mins for 19 questions, it has a single timer and not individually timed, you have to manage your time.


----------



## Atulh

keerat565 said:


> ishugarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please check your email box.......
> 
> i have sent you complete study guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the same material
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Hi ishu, 

Could you please share the material with me too .

Thanks 
Atul 
[email protected]


----------



## Atulh

Hi Guys

Could you please share the material with me too.
Thanks
Atul 
[email protected]


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> Can you please tell that how many questions and how much time you got for each section.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Speaking
40 Questions--> 35 Mins

Writing--> 50 Mins
3 summarize text of 10 mins each
1 essay of 20 mins

Reading
19 Questions--> 40 mins

Listening
Don't exactly remember


----------



## Umas

Can any one tell me your review on this? Is it worth taking this after 600 Rs .. and for Rs 600 .. does it cover all the test in this website?

TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers - PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers


----------



## ksnraju82

TCY online covers all the aspects and it good for practice sessions, but scoring aspect in writing I do think it helps. If you want to improve in writing , I would recommend to go through engvid.com videos which provides very useful tips free of cost.


----------



## izharkazmi

*PTE Study Material*



mandy2137 said:


> I forwarded you the material. Please check


Hi,

Can you please share the material with me also. izharkazmi(at)gmail.com


thanks,
Izhar


----------



## izharkazmi

path_prasanna said:


> Thanks mandy!!
> And people whoever wrote the exam recently please update the essay topics by date order in the below link.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...O_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=1001353105


Hi everyone,

Whoever wrote the exam recently please update the essay topics by date order in the below link.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1001353105


----------



## sino

Fellow members,

After much struggle, i was able to fulfill "proficient" level of english requirement.

1 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
2 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
3 attempt missed ielts speaking by .5
4 attempt missed ielts writing by .5

Had enough with ielts and decided to go for pte.

1 attempt missed listening by 2 marks.
2 attempt - all through - R 73 L 71 W 73 S 71

Sincere thanks to all those shared plight to success, certainty that motivated me to keep trying.

All the best.


----------



## [email protected]

Guys really happy that I got a score of more than 79 in all sections of PTE ..

Would sugest all to take PTE instead of IELTS.. I gave IELTS 4 times.. but could never get more than 6.5 in writing even though score in other sections was always more than 7


----------



## mandy2137

manudabas82 said:


> Guys really happy that I got a score of more than 79 in all sections of PTE ..
> 
> Would sugest all to take PTE instead of IELTS.. I gave IELTS 4 times.. but could never get more than 6.5 in writing even though score in other sections was always more than 7


Congrats buddy...


----------



## cocomart

manudabas82 said:


> Guys really happy that I got a score of more than 79 in all sections of PTE ..
> 
> Would sugest all to take PTE instead of IELTS.. I gave IELTS 4 times.. but could never get more than 6.5 in writing even though score in other sections was always more than 7


Please share your materials for PTE academic . Ill msg you my email. Congrats


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Mandy!!!!


----------



## sumit1286

In describe graph or retell lecture , If we are in middle of sentence and 40 seconds finishes then will it deduct marks or we have to complete our last sentence before end of 40 seconds.


----------



## chan_asr

Hi guys, 
I am new to this forum and also i have just started my preparation of PTE-A Exam. Today only i have given mock test for PTE-A. I am bit anxious for the results and will share that with you. One question is that i clicked NEXT button each time i finish my answer without waiting for Completed tag coming on to the screen. Will that effect my Speaking scores??

Regards,
Chandandeep Singh


----------



## [email protected]

@ Sumit1286 and @Chan_asr
You can click Next as soon as your answer is finished without waiting for the recording to finish.. You can save time by doing that..


----------



## chan_asr

Thanks @ manudabas82 for your prompt reply.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All,
A query to the group and woudl really appreciate an answer..

In the PTE Score Report, first the "Communicative skills" scores are mentioned which are Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking and then below that there are "Enabling skills" scores like pronounciation, grammar and spelings are mentioned...

My query is that which one are we supposed to mention when we are submittign the EOI?

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

manudabas82 said:


> Hi All,
> A query to the group and woudl really appreciate an answer..
> 
> In the PTE Score Report, first the "Communicative skills" scores are mentioned which are Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking and then below that there are "Enabling skills" scores like pronounciation, grammar and spelings are mentioned...
> 
> My query is that which one are we supposed to mention when we are submittign the EOI?
> 
> Thanks



"Communicative skills"

I have PM'ed you


----------



## oknee

Hi all,

I am happy to announce my pte academic exam success. My scores are L82 W 80 R 77 and S 71. Speaking was my weak point. I had difficulty in describing the graphs. My ielts result is W6.5, R8.5,L7.0 And S6.5. While my ist pte was short in speaking. I read so many success stories of pte and decided to take it. It was a very wise decision considering the many tales of woe by ielts candidates. I am so happy. This forum was really helpful. Thanks for the tips and guidance. My essay topic was advantages and disadvantages of tourism.


----------



## path_prasanna

can anyone who wrote the exam recently tell me the essay topic which you got. I'm writing my exam today.


----------



## mandy2137

path_prasanna said:


> can anyone who wrote the exam recently tell me the essay topic which you got. I'm writing my exam today.



All the best buddy


----------



## path_prasanna

Thanks Mandy.
Hoping for the best..This will be my last attempt.If i get through ill go ahead with Visa subclass 190 or else ill wait for a month to get 5 points for my work ex and apply for visa 489.
Will see whats going to happen.


----------



## mandy2137

path_prasanna said:


> Thanks Mandy.
> Hoping for the best..This will be my last attempt.If i get through ill go ahead with Visa subclass 190 or else ill wait for a month to get 5 points for my work ex and apply for visa 489.
> Will see whats going to happen.



No worries mate, you will surely get through. Be confident and positive. Keep concentrate.


----------



## path_prasanna

Last time marginally i escaped in reading with 65 and got stuck in speaking with 64...where as in Ielts i got 7.5 in speaking....I would say it was a bad luck though but will see whats going to happen...

Any special concerns for these 2 sections to be made? any suggestions?


----------



## Commeilfaut

The majority of the experiences with PTE-A in this thread are seem to be positive, which is fantastic of course. I just wanted to share a negative one, to keep it balanced. 
I got into the similar trap with PTE like in IELTS, with scores being unpredictable and deteriorating with more practice. The difference is just in IELTS it was Writing and in PTE it is Speaking. If anyone interested, comparison of my scores after 3 attempts is attached. Need 79+. Good luck everyone! My respect to everyone who gets the required scores in first attempt. Even greater respect to those who never give up.


----------



## mandy2137

path_prasanna said:


> Last time marginally i escaped in reading with 65 and got stuck in speaking with 64...where as in Ielts i got 7.5 in speaking....I would say it was a bad luck though but will see whats going to happen...
> 
> Any special concerns for these 2 sections to be made? any suggestions?


Do not panic during speaking just concentrate on your fluency, intonations and content as well. For reading be careful when selecting a choice in MCQ...do not spend more time on reorder..

all the best


----------



## path_prasanna

thanks for the advise bro!!


----------



## ILovetoEat

Commeilfaut said:


> The majority of the experiences with PTE-A in this thread are seem to be positive, which is fantastic of course. I just wanted to share a negative one, to keep it balanced.
> I got into the similar trap with PTE like in IELTS, with scores being unpredictable and deteriorating with more practice. The difference is just in IELTS it was Writing and in PTE it is Speaking. If anyone interested, comparison of my scores after 3 attempts is attached. Need 79+. Good luck everyone! My respect to everyone who gets the required scores in first attempt. Even greater respect to those who never give up.


Don't give up! I, too, am still struggling with speaking in PTE-A.
In fact your speaking scores were way better than mine. lol.
Looking at your scores, seems like the speaking scores have higher correlations with fluency than with pronunciation. Hmm..


----------



## oknee

Hi, please how do I forward my test result to DIBPand which of the numbers do I quote in eoi?


----------



## sumit1286

All the very best for your exam.



path_prasanna said:


> can anyone who wrote the exam recently tell me the essay topic which you got. I'm writing my exam today.


----------



## Commeilfaut

ILovetoEat said:


> Don't give up! I, too, am still struggling with speaking in PTE-A.
> In fact your speaking scores were way better than mine. lol.
> Looking at your scores, seems like the speaking scores have higher correlations with fluency than with pronunciation. Hmm..


Thanks for encouragement. In fact, I cannot give up, t is like gambling for me now. 
But it is really stressful not knowing what is the problem. I had 5 ielts attempts before with extensive studying in between with tutors (always 7.5 in writing). 
How many times you tried PTE? Do you also struggling to get 79+?


----------



## chan_asr

Hi Guys, 
This is my score in mock test, 

MODULE


RESULT


SPEAKING

PTE – 68 = IELTS – 7

WRITING

PTE – 57 = IELTS – 6.5

READING

PTE –60 = IELTS –6.5

LISTENING

PTE – 54 = IELTS – 6

. All of you who had given Mock test ever, Please suggest how much practical is this mock test wrt Original test.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Commeilfaut said:


> Thanks for encouragement. In fact, I cannot give up, t is like gambling for me now.
> But it is really stressful not knowing what is the problem. I had 5 ielts attempts before with extensive studying in between with tutors (always 7.5 in writing).
> How many times you tried PTE? Do you also struggling to get 79+?


Lol. Don't think of it as a gamble, because luck is not all that matters in the exam.
Yep, I need 79+ too. I did PTE exam once and did the mock tests few times, and till now I still can't quite figure out what I should do to improve my speaking scores.
I've tried to speak slower and faster, yet it's still not good enough. My speaking score actually got worse.

Are you gonna keep doing PTE-A or switch back to IELTS?


----------



## netw

So, what is the best way to score higher in the Speaking section for this exam, imitating speakers in the McMillan Tests or being natural as much as possible?
thanks


----------



## raghum4u

sensensen said:


> Thanks for your courage, I took IELTS 3 times with 7.5 overall, but I still couldn't get 7 in speaking in each testing. That's the reason why I try the PTE.
> I bought the sample test online, and practiced it everyday. I hope I can go through it.


All the best


----------



## ILovetoEat

chan_asr said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my score in mock test,
> 
> MODULE
> 
> 
> RESULT
> 
> 
> SPEAKING
> 
> PTE – 68 = IELTS – 7
> 
> WRITING
> 
> PTE – 57 = IELTS – 6.5
> 
> READING
> 
> PTE –60 = IELTS –6.5
> 
> LISTENING
> 
> PTE – 54 = IELTS – 6
> 
> . All of you who had given Mock test ever, Please suggest how much practical is this mock test wrt Original test.


Hi,

What scores do you need? All 65+?
Generally people got somewhat higher marks in the real test than in the mock test.
However, there were also those who complained that their real tests were quite hard, so be aware of that.
I reckon you should practice more before sitting for the real exam.


----------



## krish4aus

Hello Friends,

I'm planning to take PTE next month, can you please share any study materials or reference.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## chan_asr

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi,
> 
> What scores do you need? All 65+?
> Generally people got somewhat higher marks in the real test than in the mock test.
> However, there were also those who complained that their real tests were quite hard, so be aware of that.
> I reckon you should practice more before sitting for the real exam.


yes sir, sry for that, i should have mentioned that i need 65+. Yes i will practice for next 1 month before going for real test. Thanks for ur reply..


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Chan,

Are you using the practice test module from PTE website or any other study material?

Regards,
Krish


----------



## chan_asr

krish4aus said:


> Hi Chan,
> 
> Are you using the practice test module from PTE website or any other study material?
> 
> Regards,
> Krish



Hi Kris, Actually i went to an institute to give mock test, They charged me Rs 700 only and allowed me to give mock test over there. 

Regards,
Chan


----------



## Kdp2015

chan_asr said:


> Hi Kris, Actually i went to an institute to give mock test, They charged me Rs 700 only and allowed me to give mock test over there.
> 
> Regards,
> Chan


Hi Chan,

Can you please send the contact details of that institution. 
Thank you


----------



## chan_asr

Kdp2015 said:


> Hi Chan,
> 
> Can you please send the contact details of that institution.
> Thank you


Its in chandigarh. Kangaroo Studies. You can get their phone number from PTE's own website. 

Regards,
Chan


----------



## sumit1286

Do you remember the URL of your mock test . 



chan_asr said:


> Its in chandigarh. Kangaroo Studies. You can get their phone number from PTE's own website.
> 
> Regards,
> Chan


----------



## chan_asr

sumit1286 said:


> Do you remember the URL of your mock test .


No bro, I dont think there was any url, it was some sort of software installed on their local machine.


----------



## sumit1286

ok . Thanks.



chan_asr said:


> No bro, I dont think there was any url, it was some sort of software installed on their local machine.


----------



## sumit1286

I am from Chandigarh and have booked my exam at Target Consultancy. Exam is on 30th June.



chan_asr said:


> No bro, I dont think there was any url, it was some sort of software installed on their local machine.


----------



## samlogic

*Pte Mock Test*

Hello Guys

I have just given the pte mock test A and scored:

Speaking - 56
Reading - 55
Listening - 72
Writing - 69

Enabling skills:

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 17
Pronunciation 48
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 79


I am giving the exam tomorrow and need 65 each. Please advise guys how can i improve in speaking. I i tried to be as fluent as possible but still its only 17 in oral fluency. Please advise


----------



## atrain

Do the speaking test is recorded and converted into words for marks or the sound waves are mapped across the answer and evaluated . I read that PTE uses a CAT engine not sure how marks are given for speaking test. Any guidence will be much appreciated


----------



## sumit1286

Go through this https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0




samlogic said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have just given the pte mock test A and scored:
> 
> Speaking - 56
> Reading - 55
> Listening - 72
> Writing - 69
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 17
> Pronunciation 48
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> 
> I am giving the exam tomorrow and need 65 each. Please advise guys how can i improve in speaking. I i tried to be as fluent as possible but still its only 17 in oral fluency. Please advise


----------



## Kdp2015

samlogic said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have just given the pte mock test A and scored:
> 
> Speaking - 56
> Reading - 55
> Listening - 72
> Writing - 69
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 17
> Pronunciation 48
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I am giving the exam tomorrow and need 65 each. Please advise guys how can i improve in speaking. I i tried to be as fluent as possible but still its only 17 in oral fluency. Please advise


Speak softly and clearly. Try to pronounce accurately.


----------



## samlogic

thanks buddy..



sumit1286 said:


> Go through this https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0


----------



## Skvach

atrain said:


> Do the speaking test is recorded and converted into words for marks or the sound waves are mapped across the answer and evaluated . I read that PTE uses a CAT engine not sure how marks are given for speaking test. Any guidence will be much appreciated


As far as I know, they use some kind of speech recognition system. There some Pearson videos on YouTube , explaining this. However, I haven't send them all.
Here is the link 
https://m.youtube.com/user/PearsonPTE

Write here if you find something useful.


----------



## kamy58

samlogic said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have just given the pte mock test A and scored:
> 
> Speaking - 56
> Reading - 55
> Listening - 72
> Writing - 69
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 17
> Pronunciation 48
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> 
> I am giving the exam tomorrow and need 65 each. Please advise guys how can i improve in speaking. I i tried to be as fluent as possible but still its only 17 in oral fluency. Please advise


Lookinag at Grammer and Oracle Fluency, you may want to brush up a little on tenses and for Oral fluency - do not stop and go back if you made a mistake while speaking. You should move with next point and do it better. I have observed that if you stop for thinking and correcting what has already gone further reduces the points


----------



## Commeilfaut

ILovetoEat said:


> My speaking score actually got worse.
> 
> Yeh, that what happened to me too .... In my last attempt I thought I did amazingly well. I finished all descriptions and retells at 38 seconds, mentioning all key details. Was watching my pronunciation and talked without hesitation and pauses. The score dropped from 76 to 65)). No clue at this point what is wrong.....
> 
> Are you gonna keep doing PTE-A or switch back to IELTS?


I am thinking to stick to PTE-A, at least the turn around is faster, you know.... and then I am just sick and tired of writing essays) .... When are you planning to try another real exam?


----------



## ILovetoEat

Commeilfaut said:


> I am thinking to stick to PTE-A, at least the turn around is faster, you know.... and then I am just sick and tired of writing essays) .... When are you planning to try another real exam?


lol. I understand your feeling. I'm so fed up with writing essays too.
Well, I have been delayed the another exam for a week now.
Originally I planned to take it this week, but I keep postponing because I still can't improve my speaking score and my pronunciation score has reached an all time low :confused2:
Now, I hope I can take it early next week, but seeing how I am still doing trial and error, it seems quite unlikely.

What about you? When is your next one?
Have you figured out what's wrong with your speaking?


----------



## sumit1286

Describe Graph consolidated in one file. Good for people struggling with speaking section.


----------



## Skvach

Ilovetoeat and Commeilfaut,
Guys, how did you perform in the read aloud? Can you draw a comparison to other sections? Was you speech different in speed, fluency, pronunciation or something?


----------



## Skvach

sumit1286 said:


> Describe Graph consolidated in one file. Good for people struggling with speaking section.


what is the source of this graphs?


----------



## Commeilfaut

Skvach said:


> Ilovetoeat and Commeilfaut,
> Guys, how did you perform in the read aloud? Can you draw a comparison to other sections? Was you speech different in speed, fluency, pronunciation or something?


Skvach, I guess when reading aloud my pronunciation and even fluency was better than describing and re-telling, simply because it is just easier to read. Why? Are you on to something?


----------



## Commeilfaut

ILovetoEat said:


> Now, I hope I can take it early next week, but seeing how I am still doing trial and error, it seems quite unlikely.
> 
> Smart move actually, trying to get prepared really well instead of wasting all that money like me.
> 
> What about you? When is your next one?
> Have you figured out what's wrong with your speaking?


There is no dates available in Adelaide where I live now until August, when I will be out of the country, so I don't know when I'll be able to try again. And honestly no sense of doing it before I figure out what to do differently....

I think you have a very good chance of reaching your target. Please don't be discouraged by people like me, and your mock tests. All the best, I really hope you pass it and then tell us what to do


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> Ilovetoeat and Commeilfaut,
> Guys, how did you perform in the read aloud? Can you draw a comparison to other sections? Was you speech different in speed, fluency, pronunciation or something?


Hi Skvach,

That's actually what I am trying to analyse now by comparing my speech on two mock tests.
However, so far, my analysis on the comparison between my two mock tests are the following:
* Read aloud: A was faster than B
* Read aloud vs other sections: I spoke quite fast on other sections as well, except for describe images.
* Pronunciation: No idea. Personally I understood what I said. lol.
* Fluency: A was more fluent than B

Surprisingly, my pronunciation for mock test A had hit an all time low at 38. Ha! And guess what, I got lower speaking score for mock test A too, and I thought I had spoken fluent enough for that one 
Plus, my oral fluency was lower in mock test A than in mock test B. 
Now I am thinking whether what you said is true indeed.


----------



## path_prasanna

Got my results some time back. L/R/S/W- 60/71/65/70
After giving the exam i thought i screwed up my speaking again,but looking at the result it gave me a big shock.
In my first attempt my results were L-66/R-65/S-64/W-67


----------



## ILovetoEat

Commeilfaut said:


> There is no dates available in Adelaide where I live now until August, when I will be out of the country, so I don't know when I'll be able to try again. And honestly no sense of doing it before I figure out what to do differently....
> 
> I think you have a very good chance of reaching your target. Please don't be discouraged by people like me, and your mock tests. All the best, I really hope you pass it and then tell us what to do


Thanks for the encouragement. I really do hope so!
Maybe you can do it elsewhere, like in Sydney or Melbourne?
I had to fly to another country to sit for the exam too.

Sure, if I really do get my achieve scores (all 79+), I'll surely tell you guys what to do. Promise!


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hey guys....do you got any specific strategies for reading all sections?


----------



## Jagmohan40

Pissing off feeeling prasnaa ...same case with getting stuck at 64 in one module everytime


----------



## Commeilfaut

Commeilfaut said:


> Skvach, I guess when reading aloud my pronunciation and even fluency was better than describing and re-telling, simply because it is just easier to read. Why? Are you on to something?


Skvach, never mind, I found your post about this and you may be on to something. 
Although I think read aloud is scored, but the difference in performance in various sections may affect score.

Interestingly, in my very first attempt, my fluency and pronunciation were not that bad: 79 and 70 respectively, but I still got 65 for Speaking. (i didn't share that score as I'd missed a lot of questions in reading and listening and got very poor score across the board)


----------



## path_prasanna

I din't expect my listening score would drop way below.... And this time for a big surprise other tougher ones and all I have got through n stuck in this... I wrote ielts thrice and never got below 7.5


----------



## path_prasanna

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hey guys....do you got any specific strategies for reading all sections?



My basic strategy was to read the words before and after the black n choose the appropriate ones... And at the end I used to check whether it suits that black and replace If needed..


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi Skvach,
> 
> That's actually what I am trying to analyse now by comparing my speech on two mock tests.
> However, so far, my analysis on the comparison between my two mock tests are the following:
> * Read aloud: A was faster than B
> * Read aloud vs other sections: I spoke quite fast on other sections as well, except for describe images.
> * Pronunciation: No idea. Personally I understood what I said. lol.
> * Fluency: A was more fluent than B
> 
> Surprisingly, my pronunciation for mock test A had hit an all time low at 38. Ha! And guess what, I got lower speaking score for mock test A too, and I thought I had spoken fluent enough for that one
> Plus, my oral fluency was lower in mock test A than in mock test B.
> Now I am thinking whether what you said is true indeed.


I believe that there is a correlation between read aloud and over points for speaking. 

According to answer keys of official books, a C1 read aloud response is about 20-25 seconds, and words are pronounced quite clear, so the machine can adjust to one's pronunciation.

Next, after having changed the settings , the machine begins to evaluate one's speech, and here might be a problem, if one speaks differently from the first section.
Speaking to fast might decrease overall understanding of an answer. What is more, the machine might misrepresent some syllables while tuning it's settings during the read aloud section, which would lead to a smaller number of right answers. For instance, in repeat sentence if one repeat 100% a sentence, he/she will achieve 3 point. If one make a mistake, he/she will get 2 points. What I mean is that if their computer thought that you said the wrong word, even if you didn't, it would lover your score.
Overall, I think it is a good idea to speak calmly and with a normal pace. 

Dragon software or google speech recognition services are valuable things to practice speaking with a computer.


----------



## Skvach

Commeilfaut said:


> Skvach, never mind, I found your post about this and you may be on to something.
> Although I think read aloud is scored, but the difference in performance in various sections may affect score.
> 
> Interestingly, in my very first attempt, my fluency and pronunciation were not that bad: 79 and 70 respectively, but I still got 65 for Speaking. (i didn't share that score as I'd missed a lot of questions in reading and listening and got very poor score across the board)


I also have a theory that low points in pronunciation and fluency do not affect total speaking score, and vice versa. The points for speaking is given for right answers only. In my non-expert view, it is possible to achieve , say, 80 in the speaking section with , say , 50 for fluency and pronunciation. Its like the reading score does not affect the wring one, and so on. Because they are evaluated differently.
BUT low score for pronunciation and fluency might also mean that their software does not understand one's speech. In that case, the points for speaking section will also be low.


----------



## vikram3151981

Hello guys,
Is someone here with PTE-A study material? Please be kind enough to mail me the same at vikram3151981 {at} gmail {dot} com. 'll be grateful to you for that.

Hadn't got 7 each in IELTS, no points for English, poor fellow with 55 points in hand (+5 points for SS but hadn't got any as I'm a Mechanical Engineer), now desperately planning to appear for PTE-A (positively in next month)

Help urgently needed
PS: Please provide some real time tips, if you can


----------



## Skvach

As far I can discern, all English tests indicate one's English level. However, it's possible to face 0,5 problem in IELTS, for human factor. Nonetheless, in my opinion, overall band score in IELTS always indicates true English level of participants. For example, at my last ielts attempt I achieved 9/8/6.5/6.5 with overall 7.5, not because my scores were lowered, but for my English level is not high enough to achieve 7 in W&S.
All in all, the key is your English. And practice is important. 
PS this it true for people who struggle to obtain overall score of 7 in IELTS.
When you get high overall score, but lack 0.5 in W or S, it's highly likely that by switching to PTE you'll get >65/65/65/65, providing that PTE system will understand you


----------



## Digvijayl

I have given Ielts General and got 6.5,7,8.5,8 in S,W,R,L respectively. I have booked my PTE A on 16th July and I am aiming for 65 in each section. It would be great if anyone can help me with any material to study for the Pte exam. Is it worth taking the silver kit for practicing the Pte exam. I am preparing from the normal person book. Is Macmillan better?


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> I believe that there is a correlation between read aloud and over points for speaking.
> 
> According to answer keys of official books, a C1 read aloud response is about 20-25 seconds, and words are pronounced quite clear, so the machine can adjust to one's pronunciation.
> 
> Next, after having changed the settings , the machine begins to evaluate one's speech, and here might be a problem, if one speaks differently from the first section.
> Speaking to fast might decrease overall understanding of an answer. What is more, the machine might misrepresent some syllables while tuning it's settings during the read aloud section, which would lead to a smaller number of right answers. For instance, in repeat sentence if one repeat 100% a sentence, he/she will achieve 3 point. If one make a mistake, he/she will get 2 points. What I mean is that if their computer thought that you said the wrong word, even if you didn't, it would lover your score.
> Overall, I think it is a good idea to speak calmly and with a normal pace.
> 
> Dragon software or google speech recognition services are valuable things to practice speaking with a computer.


Hi Skyvach,

There's an interesting theory that you've got there. I might put it into test.

I've tried the dictation software in Google Chrome and at least 80% of my speech were recorded correctly, so I don't understand why my pronunciations were always so low in PTE-A.

What do you think will happen if I speak somewhat slower in read aloud section and speak quite fast on other sections?


----------



## ILovetoEat

Digvijayl said:


> I have given Ielts General and got 6.5,7,8.5,8 in S,W,R,L respectively. I have booked my PTE A on 16th July and I am aiming for 65 in each section. It would be great if anyone can help me with any material to study for the Pte exam. Is it worth taking the silver kit for practicing the Pte exam. I am preparing from the normal person book. Is Macmillan better?


I am pretty sure someone has already provided the links for the study materials somewhere between page 80-110. I got mine from there too.
So, you might want to try and look at those pages.

Well, I certainly think that it would be better to sit for at least one mock test before doing your real test. That way, you will have an estimate on how you might fare in the real test.
Whether it's silver kit (one test) or gold kit (two tests), that's up to you.

Macmillan book seems to be the hardest of all. At least that how I felt. So it might be good to do the practice tests from Macmillan, to prepare you for the worst. lol.


----------



## vram

Hi , good to see many achieving their desired scores in PTE. I tried ielts thrice and always missed by 0.5 in writing to achieve over band 8 in all sections. Is PTE worth a try and how hard or easy is it compared to IELTS. If i try PTE i need to get over 79 points in each section and how hard is it to get that?

IELTS SCORES- 

S/R/L/W

1]8.5/9/9/7.5

2]8/9/8.5/7.5

3]8/8.5/8.5/7.5

Thanks in advance


----------



## hari_sudhan

vram said:


> Hi , good to see many achieving their desired scores in PTE. I tried ielts thrice and always missed by 0.5 in writing to achieve over band 8 in all sections. Is PTE worth a try and how hard or easy is it compared to IELTS. If i try PTE i need to get over 79 points in each section and how hard is it to get that?
> 
> IELTS SCORES-
> 
> S/R/L/W
> 
> 1]8.5/9/9/7.5
> 
> 2]8/9/8.5/7.5
> 
> 3]8/8.5/8.5/7.5
> 
> Thanks in advance



I have hardly seen anyone getting band 8 in IELTS, but not so in PTE. All the best.


----------



## vram

hari_sudhan said:


> I have hardly seen anyone getting band 8 in IELTS, but not so in PTE. All the best.


Hi hari thanks a lot for the reply. I see that you have achieved over 79 in each section in PTE. How much preparation is needed for that score. Also did you try IELTS before PTE?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi Skyvach,
> 
> There's an interesting theory that you've got there. I might put it into test.
> 
> I've tried the dictation software in Google Chrome and at least 80% of my speech were recorded correctly, so I don't understand why my pronunciations were always so low in PTE-A.
> 
> What do you think will happen if I speak somewhat slower in read aloud section and speak quite fast on other sections?


I think that the key might be to pronounce words in other sections like in the read aloud. my experience tell me that when I increase the speed of my speech, the pronunciation usually struggle a bit, ending in particular. So, some experiments with dragon software need to be done in order to clarify this issue.

I also think that low pronunciation and fluency do not mean low speaking score.
However, if you mispronounce some words, their system will mark them as errors. which would lead to lower mark for speaking. 

In my non-expert view, speaking fast would only improve fluency, but would affect pronunciation. I believe that people are given low marks in speaking for two reasons: either they give a wrong answer, or the system thinks that the candidate's answer is wrong, for it doesn't understand or misunderstand words given. So we have to make sure that it does understand our answers.


----------



## riteshbv

*essay topics*

Hi,

I am new to this forum and my test is on 7th July.
kindly share me list of official essay topics and also if there is content available to download these topics please do.

Thanks in advance.

Please find my mail ID :[email protected]


----------



## msgforsunil

riteshbv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and my test is on 7th July.
> kindly share me list of official essay topics and also if there is content available to download these topics please do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Please find my mail ID :[email protected]



Please read the below.
PTE Questions https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

PTE Essays and solutions below
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

General Essays
Writing Task 2
IELTS Essay, topic: Financial education | IELTS-Blog
IELTS Model Essay - Student Assessment


----------



## msgforsunil

vikram3151981 said:


> Hello guys,
> Is someone here with PTE-A study material? Please be kind enough to mail me the same at vikram3151981 {at} gmail {dot} com. 'll be grateful to you for that.
> 
> Hadn't got 7 each in IELTS, no points for English, poor fellow with 55 points in hand (+5 points for SS but hadn't got any as I'm a Mechanical Engineer), now desperately planning to appear for PTE-A (positively in next month)
> 
> Help urgently needed
> PS: Please provide some real time tips, if you can


Please refer the below.
Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test

2: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

3: TCY Online:
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf



@natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

To begin assessing yourself, go through the freely available materials available(MacMillan and Official Guide) and later on take a call of going through practice plus.

Would recommend atleast one of the practice test so that you get an experience of the actual exam.


----------



## msgforsunil

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hey guys....do you got any specific strategies for reading all sections?


Read for strategies at http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## msgforsunil

oknee said:


> Hi, please how do I forward my test result to DIBPand which of the numbers do I quote in eoi?


Extract from Send your score report - Pearson below

INSTRUCTIONS

Login to your account.
Click 'Send Scores'.
Type the name of your chosen institution in the field marked 'Institution / Organization / Department / School' and click 'Search'.
Tick the box next to the institution's name when it appears in the list.
Review your details then scroll down the page and click 'Next' and then 'Next' again to confirm


----------



## msgforsunil

krish4aus said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to take PTE next month, can you please share any study materials or reference.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


Please refer below
1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test

2: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

3: TCY Online:
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf



@natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

To begin assessing yourself, go through the freely available materials available(MacMillan and Official Guide) and later on take a call of going through practice plus.

Would recommend atleast one of the practice test so that you get an experience of the actual exam.


----------



## msgforsunil

sumit1286 said:


> Can you please tell that how many questions and how much time you got for each section.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Scoring strategies/Timings are at
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## msgforsunil

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy this for my preparation.
> 
> 1. http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Official-Guide.jpg .. ISBN: 9781447928911 ( how much test this contain?)
> 
> 2. GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT
> 
> I found couple of post suggested Macmillan Test Builder.... is this one with ISBN code ISBN-13: 978-0230427860 .. but looks to be very costly.
> 
> Can any one suggest me please.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


You will find, "Macmillan Test Builder" in torrents. Please google.


----------



## msgforsunil

Sun S said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I am struggling with "Fill in the blanks" sections in Reading,please suggest the ways to improve it .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please try the below.

Fill in the Blank Vocabulary Exercise
Words Fill In The Blank Exercises
English Listening - Filling in the Gap of a Sentence - Medium Level Test 041

Collocations: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


----------



## hari_sudhan

vram said:


> Hi hari thanks a lot for the reply. I see that you have achieved over 79 in each section in PTE. How much preparation is needed for that score. Also did you try IELTS before PTE?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Ram ... IMO, preparation time varies from person to person for reaching their target scroes. However, I had practiced for 2-3 weeks. I practiced by taking sample tests in PTE official guide, PTE practice plus and Macmillan test builder. 

I did not attempt IELTS earlier, this was my first PTE attempt.

As you are aware that, for written disclosure, the choice of words in sentence formation counts. Try to use rich words. Also the only way to practice written discloure is by writing essays. 
Try to practice writing essays ( with timer set ) for those repeatedly asked topics and ask someone to review and provide feedback.


----------



## Digvijayl

hello,

can anybody please tell me as the way reading section is being marked?
by this i mean that if we have a single wrong answer in the fill in the blanks section then are all the marks are deducted ?


----------



## kamy58

Digvijayl said:


> hello,
> 
> can anybody please tell me as the way reading section is being marked?
> by this i mean that if we have a single wrong answer in the fill in the blanks section then are all the marks are deducted ?


Negative marking applies to Multiple Choice with multiple answers, if there are three correct answers and you check two correct and one incorrect then your would get 1(2-1) mark for this question. however, if you check two correct answers and does not check anything else than you will get 2 marks


----------



## Digvijayl

Thanks a lot kamy! Is there anyone who is planning to take the test on 16th July??


----------



## Librarian

Finally, last week i got my desired scores after lots of ups and downs.

*L-70
R-76
S-90
W-79*

Grammar-90
Oral fluency-90
Pronunciation-57
Spelling-87
Vocabulary-84
Written Discourse-83


*Many thanks to those kind heart people who help me achieving my desired score, i need only 65 for my visa subclass 190.
*


cheers..GOODBYE


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey congrats on your superb result! Glad to know that succeeded!! I have my exam on 16th. Just wanted to ask that how many times did you go for Pte also Ielts and if you can also tell me your Ielts grades. Please


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> I think that the key might be to pronounce words in other sections like in the read aloud. my experience tell me that when I increase the speed of my speech, the pronunciation usually struggle a bit, ending in particular. So, some experiments with dragon software need to be done in order to clarify this issue.
> 
> I also think that low pronunciation and fluency do not mean low speaking score.
> However, if you mispronounce some words, their system will mark them as errors. which would lead to lower mark for speaking.
> 
> In my non-expert view, speaking fast would only improve fluency, but would affect pronunciation. I believe that people are given low marks in speaking for two reasons: either they give a wrong answer, or the system thinks that the candidate's answer is wrong, for it doesn't understand or misunderstand words given. So we have to make sure that it does understand our answers.


Hmm too bad the dragon software is so expensive and I can't find the free trial version.
Okay, I am gonna try to match the pace in read aloud with the ones in other sections.
This is kinda tough for me, but I guess I just have to keep analysing and practising.

Thanks for the tips!  Have you done your PTE-A btw?


----------



## sapap

Hi Guys,
I am planning to give PTE exam in Pune.
Do you know which center is best GATS/Edwise?
Also, please share how are you preparing for speaking test?


----------



## birju_aussie

Hello everyone,

I got the PTE-A score today. Overall Score: 84
Listening 77 
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 81

Oral Fluency 78
Grammar 66
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 79

I have the 60 points required now to apply for 189 visa(5 points for PTE-A).

Just wanted to confirm, even though I have 84 score overall, I can claim only 5 points because I have 77 in Listening, is that correct?


----------



## kamy58

birju_aussie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got the PTE-A score today. Overall Score: 84
> Listening 77
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 81
> 
> Oral Fluency 78
> Grammar 66
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I have the 60 points required now to apply for 189 visa(5 points for PTE-A).
> 
> Just wanted to confirm, even though I have 84 score overall, I can claim only 5 points because I have 77 in Listening, is that correct?


65+ would give you 10 points


----------



## birju_aussie

*5 or 10 points?*

Sorry, what I meant was, these scores would give me 10 points right, or 20?
Overall Score: 84
Listening 77 
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 81



kamy58 said:


> 65+ would give you 10 points


----------



## vchandwani

HI birju_aussie,

Please refer to http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Score 77 means 7.5 IELTS bands , so you do not have 8 in each band. You will get 10 points as you have 7 in each band.






birju_aussie said:


> Sorry, what I meant was, these scores would give me 10 points right, or 20?
> Overall Score: 84
> Listening 77
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 81


----------



## kamy58

birju_aussie said:


> Sorry, what I meant was, these scores would give me 10 points right, or 20?
> Overall Score: 84
> Listening 77
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 81


You would get 10 points since you are below 79 in Listening. You get 20 points if score 79 or higher in each section.


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Hmm too bad the dragon software is so expensive and I can't find the free trial version.
> Okay, I am gonna try to match the pace in read aloud with the ones in other sections.
> This is kinda tough for me, but I guess I just have to keep analysing and practising.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!  Have you done your PTE-A btw?


Yea, it seems tough for me either. 
You can try http://dictation.io instead of the dragon one.
I'm planing to do all the available books and than try the exam.


----------



## Umas

Skvach said:


> Yea, it seems tough for me either.
> You can try http://dictation.io instead of the dragon one.
> I'm planing to do all the available books and than try the exam.


I tried this link ... the issue am facing is .. if I say a single word ..software recognizes my word .. however, If i say the same word as part of the sentence .. it does not recognize ... please tell me what am missing? any idea ..


----------



## Skvach

Umas said:


> I tried this link ... the issue am facing is .. if I say a single word ..software recognizes my word .. however, If i say the same word as part of the sentence .. it does not recognize ... please tell me what am missing? any idea ..


Which word exactly? I'll try it myself.


----------



## kamy58

Skvach said:


> Which word exactly? I'll try it myself.


Yes, this not perfect, Dragon is better as it adjusts the system to your accent.


----------



## Umas

Skvach said:


> Which word exactly? I'll try it myself.


I tried to say the sentence "How to use band understanding" .. it recognizes it as "How to use bad understanding" 

however, if I say single word 'band' it correctly recognizes it.


----------



## A from the nam

vb112233 said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> Could you please PM me, as I am unable to PM you.
> 
> Thanks,
> balaji


Help!

I am a Doctor, I am English, I have been told I speak like the queen!

I have a Gold medal in elocution from the London academy of dramatic arts. I have just performed 2 mock tests. I scored 22 in pronunciation and 38 in fluency? please help. My exam is on Thursday..... Could it be, that I am too well spoken? I have been using pauses to reflect grammar etc. I am so frightened now, not to mention embarrassed. My husband was listening in, and said i sounded like a news reader, I love public speaking....


----------



## Ragul28

*Need of PTE Materials*

I am looking to take PTE-A exam in July. Purpose is to get 20 marks for migration & use the results for my Master's degree.

I had two IELTS Attempts;
L/R/W/S 8/7.5/6.5/7.5 on May 10' 2014 & 8/7.5/8/7.5 on May 09'2015

I am trying to get NSW 190 !
EOI Submitted with 55 Points on 03-June-2015 
But could be better if i get 20 marks for English & go for 189 Visa instead.
I'm a Civil Engineer & my degree assessed by EA with positive.

Please send me the materials for PTE-A to rragul871 at gmail dot com
I need the pdf books of Official Guide & Practice Plus. I searched for it online for few days & still couldn't find the links.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hello, 

It would really great if someone can please help me with some suggestions for the reading section!!

Thanks


----------



## Skvach

Umas said:


> I tried to say the sentence "How to use band understanding" .. it recognizes it as "How to use bad understanding"
> 
> however, if I say single word 'band' it correctly recognizes it.


No problem on my side - it's recognise it as -How to use band understanding. But the whole phrase seems a little strange to me.


----------



## atrain

Librarian said:


> Finally, last week i got my desired scores after lots of ups and downs.
> 
> *L-70
> R-76
> S-90
> W-79*
> 
> Grammar-90
> Oral fluency-90
> Pronunciation-57
> Spelling-87
> Vocabulary-84
> Written Discourse-83
> 
> 
> *Many thanks to those kind heart people who help me achieving my desired score, i need only 65 for my visa subclass 190.
> *
> 
> 
> cheers..GOODBYE


Hi 

Your scores are impressive as you improved over the time . Many of us here struggle for success in speaking test . It would be very helpful, if you can throw a light in summary about your strategy for achieving a score of 90. Your support will be highly valued across the entourage.

Congrates,
@rain


----------



## sumit1286

I have my first PTE exam at 3:30 Pm IST today (4 hours to go) . My requirement is 65 marks in each section. 
Has anyone taken PTE exam today. What was the essay topic today.


----------



## Bk Yogi

sumit1286 said:


> I have my first PTE exam at 3:30 Pm IST today (4 hours to go) . My requirement is 65 marks in each section. Has anyone taken PTE exam today. What was the essay topic today.


All the best buddy.....i have my pte tomorrow......please share your experience and results.....


----------



## mandy2137

sumit1286 said:


> I have my first PTE exam at 3:30 Pm IST today (4 hours to go) . My requirement is 65 marks in each section.
> Has anyone taken PTE exam today. What was the essay topic today.


All the best...

In which center you going to attempt? at Chandigarh....


----------



## sumit1286

Target Consultancy Sector 8C, Chandigarh



mandy2137 said:


> All the best...
> 
> In which center you going to attempt? at Chandigarh....


----------



## mandy2137

sumit1286 said:


> Target Consultancy Sector 8C, Chandigarh


My exam on 4th of July at same place.


----------



## birju_aussie

sumit1286 said:


> I have my first PTE exam at 3:30 Pm IST today (4 hours to go) . My requirement is 65 marks in each section.
> Has anyone taken PTE exam today. What was the essay topic today.


I gave on last Saturday and the topics were:
1 Space travel - is it important or not?
2 What is the most critical issue facing the world today?


----------



## sumit1286

In Multiple answer question if i select just one answer will it be considered attempted or unattempted. Will I get 1 mark for this correct answer?


----------



## arun_kookie

sumit1286 said:


> In Multiple answer question if i select just one answer will it be considered attempted or unattempted. Will I get 1 mark for this correct answer?



It will be considered attempted and you will be given partial mark.


----------



## arun_kookie

*Got my PTE score Today*

Hey Guys,

I got my score report today. W-90,S-90,L-90 AND R-82.

Was completely surprised with this score  I suggest you to take the scored practice test before the exam.


----------



## mandy2137

arun_kookie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my score report today. W-90,S-90,L-90 AND R-82.
> 
> Was completely surprised with this score  I suggest you to take the scored practice test before the exam.


Congrats buddy


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

After taking two mock tests, i have attempted the real test y'day with disappointed score. Real test was really tough when compared to mock tests.

Real Test:

L R S W : 67 59 56 68

Enabling skills: 
============
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 63
Pronunciation 45
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

In Reading,i fell short of time, so couldn't attempt last 3 questions.In Listening too, i couldn't attempt last 2 questions.

Mock Test - A : LRSW : 73 63 73 65
Mock Test - B : LRSW : 68 61 72 65


Kindly guide me. I felt speaking is ok in mock tests, but got low score in real test. In the test,graphs and retell lecture are bit difficult. Pls suggest if i can try to attempt this week.

Thanks


----------



## mvkumar

arun_kookie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my score report today. W-90,S-90,L-90 AND R-82.
> 
> Was completely surprised with this score  I suggest you to take the scored practice test before the exam.


Congrats!!


----------



## arun_kookie

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After taking two mock tests, i have attempted the real test y'day with disappointed score. Real test was really tough when compared to mock tests.
> 
> Real Test:
> 
> L R S W : 67 59 56 68
> 
> Enabling skills:
> ============
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 63
> Pronunciation 45
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> In Reading,i fell short of time, so couldn't attempt last 3 questions.In Listening too, i couldn't attempt last 2 questions.
> 
> Mock Test - A : LRSW : 73 63 73 65
> Mock Test - B : LRSW : 68 61 72 65
> 
> 
> Kindly guide me. I felt speaking is ok in mock tests, but got low score in real test. In the test,graphs and retell lecture are bit difficult. Pls suggest if i can try to attempt this week.
> 
> Thanks


I followed neutral accent while speaking. Something similar to news reader. One suggestion that was given to me was to speak confidently even if it is nonsense. I tried my best not to break in between while speaking and reminded myself to speak with confidence, even if it is irrelevant.

For one of the retell- lecture, i understood only part of the lecture. So i made up my own story and used some of the words repeated by the speaker.

For summary, use the maximum allowed words, and keep aside 1 or 2 minutes to revise what you have written. 

use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. It is available free and is the best software to practice the essay.


----------



## Umas

arun_kookie said:


> I followed neutral accent while speaking. Something similar to news reader. One suggestion that was given to me was to speak confidently even if it is nonsense. I tried my best not to break in between while speaking and reminded myself to speak with confidence, even if it is irrelevant.
> 
> For one of the retell- lecture, i understood only part of the lecture. So i made up my own story and used some of the words repeated by the speaker.
> 
> For summary, use the maximum allowed words, and keep aside 1 or 2 minutes to revise what you have written.
> 
> use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. It is available free and is the best software to practice the essay.


I am not sure which ur are referring to .. "use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. " ..can you please provide me the link


----------



## Umas

for read aloud section, I tried to compare the number of seconds each B1, B2 and C1 response had taken and found C1 response has taken less. 

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

_____________________ B1_______B2_______C1
Read_aloud_Item_1_______ 28_______23_______ 20 Sec
Read_aloud_Item_2_______ 31_______ 28_______ 21 Sec
Read_aloud_Item_3 _______ 34_______ 29_______ 20 Sec
Read_aloud_Item_4 _______ 25_______ 22_______ 18 Sec
Read_aloud_Item_5_______ 23_______ 23_______ 18 Sec

what can be derived from this observation? we have speak slow to score more?


----------



## msgforsunil

Umas said:


> I am not sure which ur are referring to .. "use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. " ..can you please provide me the link


Never knew about this during my PTE's days. 

Googling for the keyword, pearson essay scorer website yielded Free Essay Scoring - Pearson School.


----------



## Skvach

Umas said:


> for read aloud section, I tried to compare the number of seconds each B1, B2 and C1 response had taken and found C1 response has taken less.
> 
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip
> 
> _____________________ B1_______B2_______C1
> Read_aloud_Item_1_______ 28_______23_______ 20 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_2_______ 31_______ 28_______ 21 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_3 _______ 34_______ 29_______ 20 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_4 _______ 25_______ 22_______ 18 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_5_______ 23_______ 23_______ 18 Sec
> 
> what can be derived from this observation? we have speak slow to score more?


it means that a confident speaker needs 20 secs to read aloud those texts. But we are not doing speed reading here, so i suggest to speak for about 23-25 secs, depending on the length.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> it means that a confident speaker needs 20 secs to read aloud those texts. But we are not doing speed reading here, so i suggest to speak for about 23-25 secs, depending on the length.


Hey Skvach,

Do you think the dragon software would really help with figuring out the problem that I have with the speaking section?
I have tried various methods but none worked so far. So frustrated.


----------



## Umas

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey Skvach,
> 
> Do you think the dragon software would really help with figuring out the problem that I have with the speaking section?
> I have tried various methods but none worked so far. So frustrated.


@Skvach ... i think what you said is correct. I tried to match the seconds in completing the speech and i can see confidence and fluency in my speech. However, if i slow done fluency is lost

@Lovetoeat .. did u try to complete the read load section in same seconds as C1 speaker?


----------



## mvkumar

arun_kookie said:


> I followed neutral accent while speaking. Something similar to news reader. One suggestion that was given to me was to speak confidently even if it is nonsense. I tried my best not to break in between while speaking and reminded myself to speak with confidence, even if it is irrelevant.
> 
> For one of the retell- lecture, i understood only part of the lecture. So i made up my own story and used some of the words repeated by the speaker.
> 
> For summary, use the maximum allowed words, and keep aside 1 or 2 minutes to revise what you have written.
> 
> use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. It is available free and is the best software to practice the essay.


Thanks Arun for the suggestions in Speaking.. Can you also pls provide some tips in reading ?


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey Skvach,
> 
> Do you think the dragon software would really help with figuring out the problem that I have with the speaking section?
> I have tried various methods but none worked so far. So frustrated.


have you tried the dictation.io?
well, i don`t think you should buy the dragon, as its expensive


----------



## ILovetoEat

Umas said:


> @Skvach ... i think what you said is correct. I tried to match the seconds in completing the speech and i can see confidence and fluency in my speech. However, if i slow done fluency is lost
> 
> @Lovetoeat .. did u try to complete the read load section in same seconds as C1 speaker?


Hi Umas,

I have tried to speak slowly, medium, quite fast (my usual speed), fast, really fast, you name it.
But my speaking scores were still low. So were the oral fluency and pronunciation.
No matter I did, the scores only fluctuated a bit.

I have listened to each of the recordings of my mock test and the fluency seemed to be fine.
Others said fluency is what really matters, but sadly that strategy didn't work for me.
I don't know what else I have to change or what the real problem is.


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> have you tried the dictation.io?
> well, i don`t think you should buy the dragon, as its expensive


Yea I have tried it few times. It seems fine apart from the fact that sometimes I have to pronounce the words really slowly for it to recognise the words properly.
Do you reckon my speaking speed in PTE-A should be the same as the one that dictation.io can recognise?


----------



## piusford

sino said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> After much struggle, i was able to fulfill "proficient" level of english requirement.
> 
> 1 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
> 2 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
> 3 attempt missed ielts speaking by .5
> 4 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
> 
> Had enough with ielts and decided to go for pte.
> 
> 1 attempt missed listening by 2 marks.
> 2 attempt - all through - R 73 L 71 W 73 S 71
> 
> Sincere thanks to all those shared plight to success, certainty that motivated me to keep trying.
> 
> All the best.


Congratulations .


----------



## netw

*pearson essay scorer website*



arun_kookie said:


> I followed neutral accent while speaking. Something similar to news reader. One suggestion that was given to me was to speak confidently even if it is nonsense. I tried my best not to break in between while speaking and reminded myself to speak with confidence, even if it is irrelevant.
> 
> For one of the retell- lecture, i understood only part of the lecture. So i made up my own story and used some of the words repeated by the speaker.
> 
> For summary, use the maximum allowed words, and keep aside 1 or 2 minutes to revise what you have written.
> 
> use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. It is available free and is the best software to practice the essay.


I used that site and my essay was scored as excellent for for grammar, repeated, spelling, but it was rated only 4 from 6. 
How do you comment this score, is this a good score?


----------



## piusford

[email protected] said:


> Guys really happy that I got a score of more than 79 in all sections of PTE ..
> 
> Would sugest all to take PTE instead of IELTS.. I gave IELTS 4 times.. but could never get more than 6.5 in writing even though score in other sections was always more than 7


Congratulayions. Pls, I need any help you can lend me, in terms of study materials. My email: [email protected]


----------



## arun_kookie

This is a good score. 5 is very good and 4 means your essay is good enough . My essay's were rated 5 and sometimes 4.


----------



## arun_kookie

Skvach said:


> have you tried the dictation.io?
> well, i don`t think you should buy the dragon, as its expensive


The best method is to speak without being conscious of making mistake.


----------



## arun_kookie

Umas said:


> I am not sure which ur are referring to .. "use the pearson essay scorer website for your essay rating. " ..can you please provide me the link


Hello Uma,
Free Essay Scoring - Pearson School


----------



## piusford

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats buddy...


Please, can you share your PTE study materials; [email protected]


----------



## netw

*Essay sample*



arun_kookie said:


> This is a good score. 5 is very good and 4 means your essay is good enough . My essay's were rated 5 and sometimes 4.


Thank you for your reply

Please, can you help me to improve my score in writing. For example, one of my essays is like this:

*"In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important of them? Why?
*
It is very apparent that in last decades have been many inventions like antibiotics, airplanes and computers. This can be seen clearly in improvement of our life quality having antibiotics for infections, visiting other places by plane and navigating in internet. It is believed that inventions in antibiotics is the most important invention in the past 100 years. This can be proven by analyzing treatment and prevention of infectious disease using antibiotics.

First of all, using antibiotics for treatment of infections had prolonged our life span. For example, after invention of penicillin by Fleming in year 1905, people are not dying from pneumonia and tonsillitis anymore. It is obvious when taking this into account that invention of penicillin improve treatment of infections. From this, it can be concluded that there is clear link between antibiotic inventions and treatment of different diseases.
Moreover, antibiotics can be used in prevention of infectious diseases. For instance using Doxycycline for prevention of Malaria when travelers visit places where this disease is endemic. When looking at this example, there is no doubt that preventing infectious diseases help people to travel secure in these areas. As a result, invention of antibiotics has contributed for preventing different diseases.
Following the analyzing of using antibiotics for treatment as well as their capability for preventing of infections, makes the invention of antibiotics one of the most important invention of the past 100 years. Further, it is expected that new inventions in medicine will help to improve the human health."

What is needed for improvement in this essay style?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## arun_kookie

mvkumar said:


> Thanks Arun for the suggestions in Speaking.. Can you also pls provide some tips in reading ?


Hello Kumar,

Practice from TCY ONLINE, englishexam.com , IELTS reading material and GOLD kit PTE prep material. This is good enough.

You need to concentrate and understand while reading the paragraph. Read the full paragraph and then look at the options given.


----------



## piusford

oknee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce my pte academic exam success. My scores are L82 W 80 R 77 and S 71. Speaking was my weak point. I had difficulty in describing the graphs. My ielts result is W6.5, R8.5,L7.0 And S6.5. While my ist pte was short in speaking. I read so many success stories of pte and decided to take it. It was a very wise decision considering the many tales of woe by ielts candidates. I am so happy. This forum was really helpful. Thanks for the tips and guidance. My essay topic was advantages and disadvantages of tourism.


Pls, can you help me with your study materials. [email protected]


----------



## Mkanth

*Please please help me-2 real tests attempted-got low score in Speaking*

Hello Guys, Please help !

I attempted PTE Academic (the real tests) twice in the last 10 days; Both times, I got only 55 and 57 in speaking with lower oral fluency and Pronunciation scores: 53&53 and 55&51. 10 points are very important for me (so I need 65 points). Kindly, suggest me and i greatly appreciate your help. I booked on 3rd July as well. 

In the last 2 tests, I spoke at neutral speed-not fast ( I want the PTE software to recognise my voice) or slow (I feared of loosing fluency); I don't know what I am missing. Please tell me any technique to help me scored.:confused2::noidea:


----------



## Sameer1626

piusford said:


> Pls, can you help me with your study materials. [email protected]


Please do not share your email id in an open forum as its against the forum rules and just because of you, this whole thread might get closed.

*DO READ THE FORUM RULES *


----------



## sudeepdai

Umas said:


> for read aloud section, I tried to compare the number of seconds each B1, B2 and C1 response had taken and found C1 response has taken less.
> 
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip
> 
> _____________________ B1_______B2_______C1
> Read_aloud_Item_1_______ 28_______23_______ 20 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_2_______ 31_______ 28_______ 21 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_3 _______ 34_______ 29_______ 20 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_4 _______ 25_______ 22_______ 18 Sec
> Read_aloud_Item_5_______ 23_______ 23_______ 18 Sec
> 
> what can be derived from this observation? we have speak slow to score more?


No, you have to speak clear and understandably. The speed is converstaional speed that is required. Some people speak slow and some fast. It is all about clarity of the words and your tone. 

Cheers!


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Yea I have tried it few times. It seems fine apart from the fact that sometimes I have to pronounce the words really slowly for it to recognise the words properly.
> Do you reckon my speaking speed in PTE-A should be the same as the one that dictation.io can recognise?


Their system must be more advanced then that site or other systems.
Have you tried 20-25 sec for a section from official test books in dictations.io? 
As for me, it doesn't recognise my speech 100%. 10% is usually wrong.


----------



## Bk Yogi

Skvach said:


> Their system must be more advanced then that site or other systems. Have you tried 20-25 sec for a section from official test books in dictations.io? As for me, it doesn't recognise my speech 100%. 10% is usually wrong.


 English requirement for customer service manager in SA changed from competent plus to Proficient or proficient plus overall....


----------



## ILovetoEat

Skvach said:


> Their system must be more advanced then that site or other systems.
> Have you tried 20-25 sec for a section from official test books in dictations.io?
> As for me, it doesn't recognise my speech 100%. 10% is usually wrong.


Can it recognise your speech even when you speak in your usual speed?
Or do you have to slow down somewhat for it to understand 90% of your speech?


----------



## Mohshina

atmahesh said:


> I am in Bangalore. if anybody wants pte material hard copy books pls PM me.


Hi

Thank you so much for offering help. I am in Coimbatore and I need the materials. Could you please provide me?

Thanks,
Moshi


----------



## mvkumar

arun_kookie said:


> Hello Kumar,
> 
> Practice from TCY ONLINE, englishexam.com , IELTS reading material and GOLD kit PTE prep material. This is good enough.
> 
> You need to concentrate and understand while reading the paragraph. Read the full paragraph and then look at the options given.


Thanks for the inputs Arun!!


----------



## sumit1286

Hi All,

I would like to thank all members of this forum for their great help . I have achieved the desired score of 65 in each module .

L-71,R-68,Speaking-67,Writing-71

In writing module , I spent 6 minutes in collecting ideas and in thinking a good start line for essay. I did not get time to revise what i have written. Please do not spend too much time in thinking the ideas.

In Speaking section, I found describe graph very difficult. I could not attempt them in very good. I was quiet disappointed with myself after the exam but with gods grace I managed to clear it.

Once again, Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## Srilatha

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all members of this forum for their great help . I have achieved the desired score of 65 in each module .
> 
> L-71,R-68,Speaking-67,Writing-71
> 
> In writing module , I spent 6 minutes in collecting ideas and in thinking a good start line for essay. I did not get time to revise what i have written. Please do not spend too much time in thinking the ideas.
> 
> In Speaking section, I found describe graph very difficult. I could not attempt them in very good. I was quiet disappointed with myself after the exam but with gods grace I managed to clear it.
> 
> Once again, Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Congrata Sumit.All the best


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all members of this forum for their great help . I have achieved the desired score of 65 in each module .
> 
> L-71,R-68,Speaking-67,Writing-71
> 
> In writing module , I spent 6 minutes in collecting ideas and in thinking a good start line for essay. I did not get time to revise what i have written. Please do not spend too much time in thinking the ideas.
> 
> In Speaking section, I found describe graph very difficult. I could not attempt them in very good. I was quiet disappointed with myself after the exam but with gods grace I managed to clear it.
> 
> Once again, Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Congrats Sumit!


----------



## mvkumar

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all members of this forum for their great help . I have achieved the desired score of 65 in each module .
> 
> L-71,R-68,Speaking-67,Writing-71
> 
> In writing module , I spent 6 minutes in collecting ideas and in thinking a good start line for essay. I did not get time to revise what i have written. Please do not spend too much time in thinking the ideas.
> 
> In Speaking section, I found describe graph very difficult. I could not attempt them in very good. I was quiet disappointed with myself after the exam but with gods grace I managed to clear it.
> 
> Once again, Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Congrats Sumit!!


----------



## b4c

Hello Friends,

I have been preparing for PTE from last 15 days and I took two paid scored from PTE, in both paid tests I was not able to get desired score of 65 each. Could you please let me know things should I do to improve my score ?
Does this score relates to actual tests ? 
Do actual tests are more tougher than paid practice test or they tend to be easier than paid test ?

First test 
score - L 64, R 69, S 57, W 69. 
Enabling skills - G 67, OF 57, P 41, S 81, V 60, WD 79

Second Test
Score L 61, R 54, S 55, W 60
Enabling skills - G 42, OF 36, P 40, S 60, V 56, WD 75

I have been appeared for IELTS before and my score were L 8, R 8, S 7, W 6.

In second test PTE website said that, one of my writing tasks was off topic and hence not scored. But I have written both the essays on correct topic. I could not understand reason behind it.

Any sources for practice materials ?
How can I improve my speaking score ? As I have scored 7 in IELTS, I don't think my speaking is that bad. I realized that I make quite common spelling mistakes in writing.

I feel that I am lacking in following tasks :
Speaking - Describe Image, Repeat Sentence, Retell lecture, Short Answer
Writing - Frequent spelling mistakes, sometime minor grammatical mistakes.
Reading - Re-arrange paragraphs, multiple choice multiple answers.
Listening - Multiple Choice multiple answers, Fill in the blanks, select missing word, write from dictation.

What should be my strategy to improve scores, so that I can reach to 65 each level ?


----------



## atrain

Finally i am able to score well in speaking which was one of my biggest hurdle , I have jotted down my experience in the below blog.
PROGRAMMING IN C++: PTE- Academic Speaking Tips:


----------



## atrain

Here are some tips for your speaking 
PROGRAMMING IN C++: PTE- Academic Speaking Tips:


----------



## jveer

atrain said:


> Here are some tips for your speaking
> PROGRAMMING IN C++: PTE- Academic Speaking Tips:


Thank you for sharing the tips. 
do you mean we should spend only 20 - 25 seconds to describe graph?
and can you share your pte score


----------



## ManpreetK

jveer said:


> Thank you for sharing the tips.
> do you mean we should spend only 20 - 25 seconds to describe graph?
> and can you share your pte score


In my opinion, study the graph in the time givem and note down the keywords which you can use. Just keep speaking about the details given in the graph. Do not stop or stammer which will make you lose your points. 30 -35 secs are enough.


----------



## kamy58

atrain said:


> Here are some tips for your speaking
> PROGRAMMING IN C++: PTE- Academic Speaking Tips:


How much did you score?


----------



## atrain

kamy58 said:


> how much did you score?


s/w/r/l-90/82/82/90


----------



## atrain

ManpreetK said:


> In my opinion, study the graph in the time givem and note down the keywords which you can use. Just keep speaking about the details given in the graph. Do not stop or stammer which will make you lose your points. 30 -35 secs are enough.


Its not about speaking 20-25 seconds , the intent is to be clear what to speak and present it confidently. Being a non native speaker the more i speak the more is the chance of getting errors or fumbling. Being clear what to speak is the fundamental of success. If you can really speak 35-38 seconds with no hesitations in between no doubt you will gain the good score.


----------



## kamy58

atrain said:


> s/w/r/l-90/82/82/90


How did you manage the noise caused by many other people speaking at the same time in the room?


----------



## wattevah

Here are some small tips I think would benefit anyone. 

There are three areas where you get penalize/get negative points if you answered incorrectly. 
Reading-multiple choice-choosing multiple answers
Listening-multiple choice-choosing multiple answers
Listening & Reading-highlight incorrect words
If you are not 100% sure of your answers DO NOT click anything or if you notice you are running low on time in reading SKIP IT. Although, I thought highlighting incorrect words were easy if you're not sure don't highlight. For all other multiple choice questions, answer them/click on something even when you don't have time to read them.

For essays, do get at least the minimum amount of words in as required even when you have to BS about it. Try to write the body/points of discussion before writing your intro and conclusion. For intro I repeated the essay topic statement and added one other sentence to tie into the body. Summarize what you have in the body in 2-3 sentences for conclusion. 

For listening lectures and write a 50-70 words summary, if you have no idea what it's about, jot down words that are repeatedly used and BS your way through to minimum of words.


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy people, 

Does anyone have any idea about how many mistakes one can make in the reading and listetning sections in order to get 79+ ?

I have my exams day after and I am going to give the official pearsons mock test which is unsocred. I would just like to estimate my scores by myself. 

Thanks a lot !
Cheers!


----------



## atrain

kamy58 said:


> How did you manage the noise caused by many other people speaking at the same time in the room?


No doubt the noise distract you but this was my fourth attempt and i almost tried every thing in my previous two attempts which were learnt from the failures.
Keep yourself busy to minimize the effects of it.
Be focused on your bread
Read aloud :do the exercise i wrote in the Blog the tongue reading.
When you read speak in such a way that everyone out there who hear you start thinking that this is the voice of score 90 machine learning.


----------



## kamy58

Hi All,

I have 65+ in all sections and want to reappear for 79+, if I have a bad day on the exam day and get less than 65 in any one seciton, which score would be considered by DIBP? I heard that based PTE automatically sends scores.


----------



## atrain

It would be your choice which score report you want to mention, the one you will mention will be validated , there is no clause that you last report will be only valid.


----------



## dharinder2

Can anyone tell that PTE is accepted by engineers Australia or not.


dharinder


----------



## Skvach

ILovetoEat said:


> Can it recognise your speech even when you speak in your usual speed?
> Or do you have to slow down somewhat for it to understand 90% of your speech?


90% when reading texts from practice test plus book test 1 in 25 sec~
It's like 5 in 50 words are normally wrong.


----------



## Manu kaur s

Does anyone has answers of writing topics or readingas i am lacking in writing and reading i am getting 80 in speaking and 75 in listening.


----------



## sumit1286

My visa agent told me that from 1st July 2015 due to revised rules it is mandatory for wife\spouse to take PTE exam and score overall 4.5 (40 approx)

Anyone else heard same news?

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Bk Yogi

Hello guys.....just got my pte result.....the score is 
L 82
R 78
S 90
W 80
Thank you everyone for your support....


----------



## arun_kookie

Unfortunately they don't.



dharinder2 said:


> Can anyone tell that PTE is accepted by engineers Australia or not.
> 
> 
> dharinder


----------



## Achu

CONGRATS!

Can you please share ur experience and tips?



Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys.....just got my pte result.....the score is
> L 82
> R 78
> S 90
> W 80
> Thank you everyone for your support....


----------



## gnt

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys.....just got my pte result.....the score is
> L 82
> R 78
> S 90
> W 80
> Thank you everyone for your support....


Mate can you please tell me what test material did you use to prepare.


----------



## gnt

Hello All,

I would want to take PTE - A ; can you please provide me with the test material. or the link to the following; 
Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)

Thanks


----------



## Ragul28

Hey, 

Someone please send me PTE-A exam materials to me also. PM me the link.


----------



## Ragul28

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys.....just got my pte result.....the score is
> L 82
> R 78
> S 90
> W 80
> Thank you everyone for your support....


Bro, can u send me the links for PTE-A Study materials.
Thank you.


----------



## Ragul28

dharinder2 said:


> Can anyone tell that PTE is accepted by engineers Australia or not.
> 
> 
> dharinder


I don't think so..You need IELTS i believe.
Check Engineers Australia for latest updates.


----------



## Bk Yogi

Actually i did all the practise from tcyonline.....i paid 600 for the practice tests.....and i dint practice for speaking.....


----------



## gnt

Bk Yogi said:


> Actually i did all the practise from tcyonline.....i paid 600 for the practice tests.....and i dint practice for speaking.....


Mate I just checked Online Exam Prep & e-Tutoring Services, Online Tests, Study Material & TCY Analytics I cannot find the option for PTE -A test practice.


----------



## mandy2137

gnt said:


> Mate I just checked Online Exam Prep & e-Tutoring Services, Online Tests, Study Material & TCY Analytics I cannot find the option for PTE -A test practice.



Try this link 

TCY


----------



## samzam

A quick note. I'm not sure if it matters but I suspect that choosing main language other than English makes a difference in your score. I chose English the first two times when I booked the test and got low scores. But when I selected Hindi as my main language, I got much better scores. Maybe they compare you with speakers of the same language?


----------



## Skvach

samzam said:


> A quick note. I'm not sure if it matters but I suspect that choosing main language other than English makes a difference in your score. I chose English the first two times when I booked the test and got low scores. But when I selected Hindi as my main language, I got much better scores. Maybe they compare you with speakers of the same language?


They might. So it seems like it would be wise to select appropriate language.


----------



## sudeepdai

samzam said:


> A quick note. I'm not sure if it matters but I suspect that choosing main language other than English makes a difference in your score. I chose English the first two times when I booked the test and got low scores. But when I selected Hindi as my main language, I got much better scores. Maybe they compare you with speakers of the same language?


Or maybe you perfomed better?
I dont think the program would be programmed in such a way. 

I dont know either.

Interesting topic though!


----------



## ellie1987

Bk Yogi said:


> Actually i did all the practise from tcyonline.....i paid 600 for the practice tests.....and i dint practice for speaking.....





Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys.....just got my pte result.....the score is
> L 82
> R 78
> S 90
> W 80
> Thank you everyone for your support....


Your score is so AMAZING!!!

Too bad, I only got LRSW 63 63 38 81! My oral fluency 10 and Pronunciation 25!! I cant believe that my speaking was so BAD!!! I scored 6.5 in IELTS Speaking just last month.

Im not sure if I have to read aloud faster? (I finished ~ 10 seconds before time-up) I did pause in the middle of speaking for about 1-2 seconds for thinking in other speaking questions (diagrams, retell lecture, etc). I also had 2 unfinished sentences in describing diagrams. But, still, the score is so much worse than my IELTS!!! 

Bk Yogi can you give me some tutor? I heard there are several students having high scores and do private tutor but I havent known their scores. Im living in Sydney. I really need help from experienced test takers because its very difficult to know what is wrong in speaking. 

Any friend who scores high in pte speaking and can do private tutor is also welcome!!!!


----------



## dan78

dharinder2 said:


> Can anyone tell that PTE is accepted by engineers Australia or not.
> 
> 
> dharinder


Hi dharinder, Engineers Australia will not accept PTE. You can check it in their website.


----------



## dan78

sudeepdai said:


> No, you have to speak clear and understandably. The speed is converstaional speed that is required. Some people speak slow and some fast. It is all about clarity of the words and your tone.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi sudeepdai ,when are you going to take the PTE Exam? I am also a Civil Engineer.


----------



## dan78

arun_kookie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my score report today. W-90,S-90,L-90 AND R-82.
> 
> Was completely surprised with this score  I suggest you to take the scored practice test before the exam.


Congratulation arun_kookie for your very impressive scores. By the way, how many weeks it took you to prepare prior to the exam?


----------



## dan78

oknee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce my pte academic exam success. My scores are L82 W 80 R 77 and S 71. Speaking was my weak point. I had difficulty in describing the graphs. My ielts result is W6.5, R8.5,L7.0 And S6.5. While my ist pte was short in speaking. I read so many success stories of pte and decided to take it. It was a very wise decision considering the many tales of woe by ielts candidates. I am so happy. This forum was really helpful. Thanks for the tips and guidance. My essay topic was advantages and disadvantages of tourism.


congratulation oknee. How may weeks did you prepare?


----------



## dan78

sino said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> After much struggle, i was able to fulfill "proficient" level of english requirement.
> 
> 1 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
> 2 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
> 3 attempt missed ielts speaking by .5
> 4 attempt missed ielts writing by .5
> 
> Had enough with ielts and decided to go for pte.
> 
> 1 attempt missed listening by 2 marks.
> 2 attempt - all through - R 73 L 71 W 73 S 71
> 
> Sincere thanks to all those shared plight to success, certainty that motivated me to keep trying.
> 
> All the best.


Congratulation sino.How many weeks did you prepare for the PTE?


----------



## Samir78

*Pte cleared .. Tips*

This thread has good amount of times information n tips to clear the pte with at least 65 score.

I prepared for about 2 weeks n got over all 81.. With 75 in speaking, rest all between 80-85.

Speaking was tough , although during the practice I had no issues. Other candidate cause lot of problem during this section of the exam.
I would suggest taking a location or day or time which is least crowded...this will help u score well in this section.

Also I practiced lots of essay writing with timer of 20 mins..

Rest all was a cake walk..

Macmillan practice book n one scored test did the trick for me.

Than you fellow mates for the advise 

Cheers!
Samir


----------



## sudeepdai

dan78 said:


> Hi sudeepdai ,when are you going to take the PTE Exam? I am also a Civil Engineer.


Heyy dan78

I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing. 
Hope all goes good by god's grace. 
If not, there is always another chance. 

If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets ! 

Cheers people!


----------



## mandy2137

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dan78
> 
> I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing.
> Hope all goes good by god's grace.
> If not, there is always another chance.
> 
> If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets !
> 
> Cheers people!


All the best buddy...well said..stress can't stop us reaching to our goal.

crack it....


----------



## Kdp2015

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dan78
> 
> I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing.
> Hope all goes good by god's grace.
> If not, there is always another chance.
> 
> If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets !
> 
> Cheers people!


All the best


----------



## veeraa

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dan78
> 
> I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing.
> Hope all goes good by god's grace.
> If not, there is always another chance.
> 
> If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets !
> 
> Cheers people!


All the best mate. Just concentrate only on the questions that appears on the screen. Be confident. You can crack it.


----------



## ILovetoEat

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dan78
> 
> I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing.
> Hope all goes good by god's grace.
> If not, there is always another chance.
> 
> If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets !
> 
> Cheers people!


Whoops! Apparently your test is today.
Good luck! Hope you manage to achieve all 79+!
Keep us updated


----------



## krish4aus

Best wishes Sudeep...


----------



## krish4aus

Morning friends,

I have been practicing for PTE essay writing in this link Free Essay Scoring - Pearson School

I'm able to achieve a score of 4 on 6? Any suggestions?

Are you guys able to score 5 or 6? How realistic is this score compared to the actual exam score?

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Umas

have a general question .... what kind of key board is provided in exams ? is it like our laptop (soft ones) or like the external keyboard (hard ones) ...


----------



## dan78

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dan78
> 
> I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing.
> Hope all goes good by god's grace.
> If not, there is always another chance.
> 
> If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets !
> 
> Cheers people!


Good luck sudeepdai.


----------



## b4c

PTE website says that you result is on hold, what does it means ?


----------



## Achu

Wait for some more time probably by tomorrow your results will be available.



b4c said:


> PTE website says that you result is on hold, what does it means ?


----------



## b4c

Achu said:


> Wait for some more time probably by tomorrow your results will be available.


My PC was continuously asking admin password, in listening section. And test center admin restarted it. Could that be a problem ?


----------



## kamy58

b4c said:


> My PC was continuously asking admin password, in listening section. And test center admin restarted it. Could that be a problem ?


Which city your took the exam?


----------



## krish4aus

Congratulations friends on your Grant.

Well deserved and best of luck!!

Regards,
Krish


----------



## jveer

I have booked test on 20th July. Are 16-17 days sufficient for preparation. My overall score in ielts is 7 my weakness is speaking. I need more than 65 in each. How should I divide my time any suggestions.


----------



## Srilatha

jveer said:


> I have booked test on 20th July. Are 16-17 days sufficient for preparation. My overall score in ielts is 7 my weakness is speaking. I need more than 65 in each. How should I divide my time any suggestions.


Even I have booked exam on 20th july.


----------



## dan78

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy dan78
> 
> I have my PTE today, in a few hours. Just sipping my tea and chillaxing.
> Hope all goes good by god's grace.
> If not, there is always another chance.
> 
> If plan A fails, there are 25 other alphabets !
> 
> Cheers people!


Hi sudeepdai, how was your exam?


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy people

Hows things?

I am going to post about my test experience. This could be a long post so bear with me here.

Firstly, thanks a lot for your wishes. Got me going to be honest 
Now about the test, 

About the test center: The test center was good. They only allowed 5 people at one time . I reached around half an hour late which actually proved to be an advantage for me. I reached and started my test around the time when others had started their speaking. I was doing writing at that time and later during my speaking, I was not distracted.

The center provides with an ear plug, to reduce noise and a good headphone set. I saw somebody asking about the keyboard type, keyboards that are provided are external and the QWERTY type. The equipment are not of any worry. They provide a good sheet of paper like plastic thing where you can write with markers. It is provided more than enough. In case of any emergencies, one can raise their hand and the examiner will come and help.


First was speaking, which I wasnt much confident of. 
First were read aloud. Generally in the read aloud sections, there are simple sentences asked. There were not complex words or phrases that I hadnt heard. These were all common and surprisingly short sentences. It wasn't much difficult. 

Then came repeat sentences. I fumbled with one or two but there were none where I couldn't speak at all. Just missed one or two words or jumbled them up in some sentences.

Then I had the describe graphs/images. These were normal graphs. They weren't very difficult. There was one where there were two graphs that were shown. I followed my general rule where I write down TTHLC (Topic, Trend, High, Low, Conclusion) and speak these terms only. There were around 4-5 of them. I am afraid of these because I couldnt finish speaking. There were 2 to 3 instances when the mic cut off when I was speaking because time had run out. I dont know if that is a highly negative point. Other than that, I spoke fluently. Again no such places where I didnt know anything at all. I did my best but dont feel so confident about it.

Then was retell lecture. Mind that these lectures are actual extracts from real lectures. They are not silent and synthesized ones that we generally do in the practice tests. The sound is quite low but it is understandable. You have to concentrate though. Again, these werent again very difficult issues. They were simple issues as far as I can remember. The McMillan test covers all I guess.

Then came the one word answer I think. I made one or two mistakes here. There was an instance when the instruction suddenly said "what does not go with the text" and I was suddenly confused as to what it was asking. and the voice appeared saying "falling increasing decreasing" .. I got confused and said falling whereas I then remembered the answer was increasing as both falling and decreasing mean the same thing. I got confused and didnt correct myself. Other than that again, all was good. 


About the test now, I started with the essay. I was surprised when they gave me to write two essays. I thought we only had to write one. Maybe I didnt know. Also, a 2 sets of summarize texts were given. Summarize the texts were okay. The essay topics were along these lines even though I dont remember the exact phrasing of it.

Q1) How would you define success. Some people think it is achieving the highest goals and economic status while others believe it to be having free time. What is your attitude towards it.

Q2) Some companies have the policy of involving workers in the decision making process for their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of such a policy.

I did not have much problem with the writing parts. I think I did okay. 

For the reading, re order paragraph were okay. A little confusing however. Fill in the blanks were doable. Maybe I made some mistakes here and there but not many I think. Choose single and multiple answers also passage was understandable. They didnt give a complex essay or paragraphs and the answers were mostly straightforward.

Then was listening. Summarize spoken text again they had real life lectures that were played. IT is not synthesized. Even the lecturers fumble unlike the synthesized ones where it is all fluent. The lecturers are quite slow and I was able to jot down points and summarize it accordingly. 

Similarly, multiple choice choosing and single answer choosing was also doable. Easier than McMillan I guess. Highlighting correct summary was also straightforward as it always it. You can know the answer from the first few sentences itself. One thing that was quite difficult than expected was the highlighting the incorrect words. Different accents appear in different questions. There was one instance when they played native Australian accent, and by native I mean typical Australian English and it was quite fast as wel. Rest was okay again. 

That was it. I feel I will miss the required score of 79+ by a small margin. Nevertheless, I learnt from the test which is the most important part for me. If I have to register again, I feel I can crack it.

By the way, does anybody have any idea about the results. Has anybody given the test on the Friday? Do they publish the result on Sunday? And do they email you the result or do you have to login and check by yourself?

Thanks for the suggestions and help here guys. I hope this will also be of some kind of help. Do ask up if you have any specific test related queries and I will be happy to help. 

Hoping for the result to come out soon and I dont mind registering again because I can already see the light at the end of the tunnel if I register again. 

Cheers people and thanks for the help and support. 
Stay Blessed!


----------



## kamy58

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> I am going to post about my test experience. This could be a long post so bear with me here.
> 
> Firstly, thanks a lot for your wishes. Got me going to be honest
> Now about the test,
> 
> About the test center: The test center was good. They only allowed 5 people at one time . I reached around half an hour late which actually proved to be an advantage for me. I reached and started my test around the time when others had started their speaking. I was doing writing at that time and later during my speaking, I was not distracted.
> 
> The center provides with an ear plug, to reduce noise and a good headphone set. I saw somebody asking about the keyboard type, keyboards that are provided are external and the QWERTY type. The equipment are not of any worry. They provide a good sheet of paper like plastic thing where you can write with markers. It is provided more than enough. In case of any emergencies, one can raise their hand and the examiner will come and help.
> 
> 
> First was speaking, which I wasnt much confident of.
> First were read aloud. Generally in the read aloud sections, there are simple sentences asked. There were not complex words or phrases that I hadnt heard. These were all common and surprisingly short sentences. It wasn't much difficult.
> 
> Then came repeat sentences. I fumbled with one or two but there were none where I couldn't speak at all. Just missed one or two words or jumbled them up in some sentences.
> 
> Then I had the describe graphs/images. These were normal graphs. They weren't very difficult. There was one where there were two graphs that were shown. I followed my general rule where I write down TTHLC (Topic, Trend, High, Low, Conclusion) and speak these terms only. There were around 4-5 of them. I am afraid of these because I couldnt finish speaking. There were 2 to 3 instances when the mic cut off when I was speaking because time had run out. I dont know if that is a highly negative point. Other than that, I spoke fluently. Again no such places where I didnt know anything at all. I did my best but dont feel so confident about it.
> 
> Then was retell lecture. Mind that these lectures are actual extracts from real lectures. They are not silent and synthesized ones that we generally do in the practice tests. The sound is quite low but it is understandable. You have to concentrate though. Again, these werent again very difficult issues. They were simple issues as far as I can remember. The McMillan test covers all I guess.
> 
> Then came the one word answer I think. I made one or two mistakes here. There was an instance when the instruction suddenly said "what does not go with the text" and I was suddenly confused as to what it was asking. and the voice appeared saying "falling increasing decreasing" .. I got confused and said falling whereas I then remembered the answer was increasing as both falling and decreasing mean the same thing. I got confused and didnt correct myself. Other than that again, all was good.
> 
> 
> About the test now, I started with the essay. I was surprised when they gave me to write two essays. I thought we only had to write one. Maybe I didnt know. Also, a 2 sets of summarize texts were given. Summarize the texts were okay. The essay topics were along these lines even though I dont remember the exact phrasing of it.
> 
> Q1) How would you define success. Some people think it is achieving the highest goals and economic status while others believe it to be having free time. What is your attitude towards it.
> 
> Q2) Some companies have the policy of involving workers in the decision making process for their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of such a policy.
> 
> I did not have much problem with the writing parts. I think I did okay.
> 
> For the reading, re order paragraph were okay. A little confusing however. Fill in the blanks were doable. Maybe I made some mistakes here and there but not many I think. Choose single and multiple answers also passage was understandable. They didnt give a complex essay or paragraphs and the answers were mostly straightforward.
> 
> Then was listening. Summarize spoken text again they had real life lectures that were played. IT is not synthesized. Even the lecturers fumble unlike the synthesized ones where it is all fluent. The lecturers are quite slow and I was able to jot down points and summarize it accordingly.
> 
> Similarly, multiple choice choosing and single answer choosing was also doable. Easier than McMillan I guess. Highlighting correct summary was also straightforward as it always it. You can know the answer from the first few sentences itself. One thing that was quite difficult than expected was the highlighting the incorrect words. Different accents appear in different questions. There was one instance when they played native Australian accent, and by native I mean typical Australian English and it was quite fast as wel. Rest was okay again.
> 
> That was it. I feel I will miss the required score of 79+ by a small margin. Nevertheless, I learnt from the test which is the most important part for me. If I have to register again, I feel I can crack it.
> 
> By the way, does anybody have any idea about the results. Has anybody given the test on the Friday? Do they publish the result on Sunday? And do they email you the result or do you have to login and check by yourself?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and help here guys. I hope this will also be of some kind of help. Do ask up if you have any specific test related queries and I will be happy to help.
> 
> Hoping for the result to come out soon and I dont mind registering again because I can already see the light at the end of the tunnel if I register again.
> 
> Cheers people and thanks for the help and support.
> Stay Blessed!


Good Luck!
They send an email once results are ready, then you have to login using account credentials which you created while scheduling, there you have to download results pdf.


----------



## veeraa

Umas said:


> have a general question .... what kind of key board is provided in exams ? is it like our laptop (soft ones) or like the external keyboard (hard ones) ...


Hi Umas! 

An external keyboard will be provided in the examination hall. 

Right click will not work (button will be disabled).


----------



## veeraa

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> I am going to post about my test experience. This could be a long post so bear with me here.
> 
> Firstly, thanks a lot for your wishes. Got me going to be honest
> Now about the test,
> 
> About the test center: The test center was good. They only allowed 5 people at one time . I reached around half an hour late which actually proved to be an advantage for me. I reached and started my test around the time when others had started their speaking. I was doing writing at that time and later during my speaking, I was not distracted.
> 
> The center provides with an ear plug, to reduce noise and a good headphone set. I saw somebody asking about the keyboard type, keyboards that are provided are external and the QWERTY type. The equipment are not of any worry. They provide a good sheet of paper like plastic thing where you can write with markers. It is provided more than enough. In case of any emergencies, one can raise their hand and the examiner will come and help.
> 
> First was speaking, which I wasnt much confident of.
> First were read aloud. Generally in the read aloud sections, there are simple sentences asked. There were not complex words or phrases that I hadnt heard. These were all common and surprisingly short sentences. It wasn't much difficult.
> 
> Then came repeat sentences. I fumbled with one or two but there were none where I couldn't speak at all. Just missed one or two words or jumbled them up in some sentences.
> 
> Then I had the describe graphs/images. These were normal graphs. They weren't very difficult. There was one where there were two graphs that were shown. I followed my general rule where I write down TTHLC (Topic, Trend, High, Low, Conclusion) and speak these terms only. There were around 4-5 of them. I am afraid of these because I couldnt finish speaking. There were 2 to 3 instances when the mic cut off when I was speaking because time had run out. I dont know if that is a highly negative point. Other than that, I spoke fluently. Again no such places where I didnt know anything at all. I did my best but dont feel so confident about it.
> 
> Then was retell lecture. Mind that these lectures are actual extracts from real lectures. They are not silent and synthesized ones that we generally do in the practice tests. The sound is quite low but it is understandable. You have to concentrate though. Again, these werent again very difficult issues. They were simple issues as far as I can remember. The McMillan test covers all I guess.
> 
> Then came the one word answer I think. I made one or two mistakes here. There was an instance when the instruction suddenly said "what does not go with the text" and I was suddenly confused as to what it was asking. and the voice appeared saying "falling increasing decreasing" .. I got confused and said falling whereas I then remembered the answer was increasing as both falling and decreasing mean the same thing. I got confused and didnt correct myself. Other than that again, all was good.
> 
> About the test now, I started with the essay. I was surprised when they gave me to write two essays. I thought we only had to write one. Maybe I didnt know. Also, a 2 sets of summarize texts were given. Summarize the texts were okay. The essay topics were along these lines even though I dont remember the exact phrasing of it.
> 
> Q1) How would you define success. Some people think it is achieving the highest goals and economic status while others believe it to be having free time. What is your attitude towards it.
> 
> Q2) Some companies have the policy of involving workers in the decision making process for their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of such a policy.
> 
> I did not have much problem with the writing parts. I think I did okay.
> 
> For the reading, re order paragraph were okay. A little confusing however. Fill in the blanks were doable. Maybe I made some mistakes here and there but not many I think. Choose single and multiple answers also passage was understandable. They didnt give a complex essay or paragraphs and the answers were mostly straightforward.
> 
> Then was listening. Summarize spoken text again they had real life lectures that were played. IT is not synthesized. Even the lecturers fumble unlike the synthesized ones where it is all fluent. The lecturers are quite slow and I was able to jot down points and summarize it accordingly.
> 
> Similarly, multiple choice choosing and single answer choosing was also doable. Easier than McMillan I guess. Highlighting correct summary was also straightforward as it always it. You can know the answer from the first few sentences itself. One thing that was quite difficult than expected was the highlighting the incorrect words. Different accents appear in different questions. There was one instance when they played native Australian accent, and by native I mean typical Australian English and it was quite fast as wel. Rest was okay again.
> 
> That was it. I feel I will miss the required score of 79+ by a small margin. Nevertheless, I learnt from the test which is the most important part for me. If I have to register again, I feel I can crack it.
> 
> By the way, does anybody have any idea about the results. Has anybody given the test on the Friday? Do they publish the result on Sunday? And do they email you the result or do you have to login and check by yourself?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and help here guys. I hope this will also be of some kind of help. Do ask up if you have any specific test related queries and I will be happy to help.
> 
> Hoping for the result to come out soon and I dont mind registering again because I can already see the light at the end of the tunnel if I register again.
> 
> Cheers people and thanks for the help and support.
> Stay Blessed!


Thank you for your time in sharing your experience on the exam. It really helps us. Keep up the positive spirit. 

I believe you will receive your results by tomorrow. In worst scenario by Sunday.

I wish you should get your desired results.


----------



## Sun S

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> I am going to post about my test experience. This could be a long post so bear with me here.
> 
> Firstly, thanks a lot for your wishes. Got me going to be honest
> Now about the test,
> 
> About the test center: The test center was good. They only allowed 5 people at one time . I reached around half an hour late which actually proved to be an advantage for me. I reached and started my test around the time when others had started their speaking. I was doing writing at that time and later during my speaking, I was not distracted.
> 
> The center provides with an ear plug, to reduce noise and a good headphone set. I saw somebody asking about the keyboard type, keyboards that are provided are external and the QWERTY type. The equipment are not of any worry. They provide a good sheet of paper like plastic thing where you can write with markers. It is provided more than enough. In case of any emergencies, one can raise their hand and the examiner will come and help.
> 
> 
> First was speaking, which I wasnt much confident of.
> First were read aloud. Generally in the read aloud sections, there are simple sentences asked. There were not complex words or phrases that I hadnt heard. These were all common and surprisingly short sentences. It wasn't much difficult.
> 
> Then came repeat sentences. I fumbled with one or two but there were none where I couldn't speak at all. Just missed one or two words or jumbled them up in some sentences.
> 
> Then I had the describe graphs/images. These were normal graphs. They weren't very difficult. There was one where there were two graphs that were shown. I followed my general rule where I write down TTHLC (Topic, Trend, High, Low, Conclusion) and speak these terms only. There were around 4-5 of them. I am afraid of these because I couldnt finish speaking. There were 2 to 3 instances when the mic cut off when I was speaking because time had run out. I dont know if that is a highly negative point. Other than that, I spoke fluently. Again no such places where I didnt know anything at all. I did my best but dont feel so confident about it.
> 
> Then was retell lecture. Mind that these lectures are actual extracts from real lectures. They are not silent and synthesized ones that we generally do in the practice tests. The sound is quite low but it is understandable. You have to concentrate though. Again, these werent again very difficult issues. They were simple issues as far as I can remember. The McMillan test covers all I guess.
> 
> Then came the one word answer I think. I made one or two mistakes here. There was an instance when the instruction suddenly said "what does not go with the text" and I was suddenly confused as to what it was asking. and the voice appeared saying "falling increasing decreasing" .. I got confused and said falling whereas I then remembered the answer was increasing as both falling and decreasing mean the same thing. I got confused and didnt correct myself. Other than that again, all was good.
> 
> 
> About the test now, I started with the essay. I was surprised when they gave me to write two essays. I thought we only had to write one. Maybe I didnt know. Also, a 2 sets of summarize texts were given. Summarize the texts were okay. The essay topics were along these lines even though I dont remember the exact phrasing of it.
> 
> Q1) How would you define success. Some people think it is achieving the highest goals and economic status while others believe it to be having free time. What is your attitude towards it.
> 
> Q2) Some companies have the policy of involving workers in the decision making process for their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of such a policy.
> 
> I did not have much problem with the writing parts. I think I did okay.
> 
> For the reading, re order paragraph were okay. A little confusing however. Fill in the blanks were doable. Maybe I made some mistakes here and there but not many I think. Choose single and multiple answers also passage was understandable. They didnt give a complex essay or paragraphs and the answers were mostly straightforward.
> 
> Then was listening. Summarize spoken text again they had real life lectures that were played. IT is not synthesized. Even the lecturers fumble unlike the synthesized ones where it is all fluent. The lecturers are quite slow and I was able to jot down points and summarize it accordingly.
> 
> Similarly, multiple choice choosing and single answer choosing was also doable. Easier than McMillan I guess. Highlighting correct summary was also straightforward as it always it. You can know the answer from the first few sentences itself. One thing that was quite difficult than expected was the highlighting the incorrect words. Different accents appear in different questions. There was one instance when they played native Australian accent, and by native I mean typical Australian English and it was quite fast as wel. Rest was okay again.
> 
> That was it. I feel I will miss the required score of 79+ by a small margin. Nevertheless, I learnt from the test which is the most important part for me. If I have to register again, I feel I can crack it.
> 
> By the way, does anybody have any idea about the results. Has anybody given the test on the Friday? Do they publish the result on Sunday? And do they email you the result or do you have to login and check by yourself?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and help here guys. I hope this will also be of some kind of help. Do ask up if you have any specific test related queries and I will be happy to help.
> 
> Hoping for the result to come out soon and I dont mind registering again because I can already see the light at the end of the tunnel if I register again.
> 
> Cheers people and thanks for the help and support.
> Stay Blessed!


Wish you all the best for your score.


----------



## Sun S

*Need suggestions*

Hi guys...

I have booked my test on :11th July, and today I have given a practice scored test.(Test B).
Below are the scores of it, My target is 65+ in all sections. Please provide your suggestions to push my score some more points in reading and speaking.

PTE Practice Test B Score result:
Overall-60

Listening-64
Reading-55
Speaking-60
Writing-60 

Thanks in advance and this forum is really helpful.


----------



## msgforsunil

vikram3151981 said:


> Hello guys,
> Is someone here with PTE-A study material? Please be kind enough to mail me the same at vikram3151981 {at} gmail {dot} com. 'll be grateful to you for that.
> 
> Hadn't got 7 each in IELTS, no points for English, poor fellow with 55 points in hand (+5 points for SS but hadn't got any as I'm a Mechanical Engineer), now desperately planning to appear for PTE-A (positively in next month)
> 
> Help urgently needed
> PS: Please provide some real time tips, if you can



Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test

2: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

3: TCY Online:
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies/Timings
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf



@natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

To begin assessing yourself, go through the freely available materials available(MacMillan and Official Guide) and later on take a call of going through practice plus.

Would recommend atleast one of the practice test so that you get an experience of the actual exam.


----------



## msgforsunil

Digvijayl said:


> I have given Ielts General and got 6.5,7,8.5,8 in S,W,R,L respectively. I have booked my PTE A on 16th July and I am aiming for 65 in each section. It would be great if anyone can help me with any material to study for the Pte exam. Is it worth taking the silver kit for practicing the Pte exam. I am preparing from the normal person book. Is Macmillan better?


Refer
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-262.html#post7561953

Please go through the MacMillan material. Would recommend to take the score test as well.


----------



## msgforsunil

Digvijayl said:


> Hello,
> 
> It would really great if someone can please help me with some suggestions for the reading section!!
> 
> Thanks


For general strategies, refer http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip


----------



## msgforsunil

piusford said:


> Congratulayions. Pls, I need any help you can lend me, in terms of study materials. My email: [email protected]


See, if http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-262.html#post7561953 helps.


----------



## msgforsunil

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about how many mistakes one can make in the reading and listetning sections in order to get 79+ ?
> 
> I have my exams day after and I am going to give the official pearsons mock test which is unsocred. I would just like to estimate my scores by myself.
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> Cheers!


Refer http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf for the scoring strategies.


----------



## msgforsunil

kamy58 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 65+ in all sections and want to reappear for 79+, if I have a bad day on the exam day and get less than 65 in any one seciton, which score would be considered by DIBP? I heard that based PTE automatically sends scores.


Yes, PTE automatically sends scores and you would be notified in the mail. Alternately, you may try sending it manually, if it's not sent.

Extract from Send your score report - Pearson below

INSTRUCTIONS

Login to your account.
Click 'Send Scores'.
Type the name of your chosen institution in the field marked 'Institution / Organization / Department / School' and click 'Search'.
Tick the box next to the institution's name when it appears in the list.
Review your details then scroll down the page and click 'Next' and then 'Next' again to confirm


----------



## msgforsunil

sumit1286 said:


> My visa agent told me that from 1st July 2015 due to revised rules it is mandatory for wife\spouse to take PTE exam and score overall 4.5 (40 approx)
> 
> Anyone else heard same news?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Refer How can I prove I have functional English? for more details


----------



## msgforsunil

Ragul28 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Someone please send me PTE-A exam materials to me also. PM me the link.


Refer http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-262.html#post7561953


----------



## msgforsunil

krish4aus said:


> Morning friends,
> 
> I have been practicing for PTE essay writing in this link Free Essay Scoring - Pearson School
> 
> I'm able to achieve a score of 4 on 6? Any suggestions?
> 
> Are you guys able to score 5 or 6? How realistic is this score compared to the actual exam score?
> 
> Regards,
> Krish



Try online scored tests at https://www.ptepractice.com/ for realistic picture.


----------



## msgforsunil

Umas said:


> have a general question .... what kind of key board is provided in exams ? is it like our laptop (soft ones) or like the external keyboard (hard ones) ...


I took in Chopra's, Bangalore. The keyboard was an external keyboard(with desktop) and not the laptop


----------



## msgforsunil

Manu kaur s said:


> Does anyone kn what to write in this essay ...Whether english will remain be globalized language despite its globalization.


Read the sample essays at 
Questions https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing


The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
Writing Task 2
IELTS Essay, topic: Financial education | IELTS-Blog
IELTS Model Essay - Student Assessment


----------



## hanzrfor

*Sydney*

Guys, 

I took the PTE this afternoon (4 July 2015 Saturday) from 12.30---3.20pm in Sydney. 

When will the exam result available to view online? Because today is Saturday, I'm not sure if Pearson work on weekend. Or, do i have to wait it until Monday?

Btw, the PLT Cliffon in Sydney Test Centre is really noisy and hard to focus during the Speaking module. There are 14 candidates in the same room.

My essay question is "Is travel a necessary part of education?"


----------



## batra786

hanzrfor said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took the PTE this afternoon (4 July 2015 Saturday) from 12.30---3.20pm in Sydney.
> 
> When will the exam result available to view online? Because today is Saturday, I'm not sure if Pearson work on weekend. Or, do i have to wait it until Monday?
> 
> Btw, the PLT Cliffon in Sydney Test Centre is really noisy and hard to focus during the Speaking module. There are 14 candidates in the same room.
> 
> My essay question is "Is travel a necessary part of education?"


Hi
Pte result is declared within 24 hours or at most 5 days.

You will get email notification when your result will be available.

Thanks


----------



## sudeepdai

Hey guys

I got my PTE scores today.

Reading - 90
Speaking - 90
Writing - 90 
Listening - 90

Overall - 90

Thanks a lot. 

I only studied from this forum. So I owe a lot to this forum. 
Thanks a lot for the support and help.

I would also like to thank user Ilovetoeat for her help to me. She has helped me a lot. Distance doesnt mean anything when you want to help. Thanks a lot.

Thanks a ton people. Will file my EOI asap.

Cheers mates !


----------



## Jamil Sid

How can I appear in mock test.Is their is any specific center where it held or I just pay,download the material?


----------



## batra786

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I only studied from this forum. So I owe a lot to this forum.
> Thanks a lot for the support and help.
> 
> I would also like to thank user Ilovetoeat for her help to me. She has helped me a lot. Distance doesnt mean anything when you want to help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Thanks a ton people. Will file my EOI asap.
> 
> Cheers mates !


Wowwwww!!
Impressive score.
Congrats!!!


----------



## Sun S

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I only studied from this forum. So I owe a lot to this forum.
> Thanks a lot for the support and help.
> 
> I would also like to thank user Ilovetoeat for her help to me. She has helped me a lot. Distance doesnt mean anything when you want to help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Thanks a ton people. Will file my EOI asap.
> 
> Cheers mates !


Congrats Sudeepdai....

In Practice test B ,I have got the result like below .Please suggest me how will be the real test compared to practice test and your tips in reading is needed .

L/R/S/W---64/55/60/60

Once again congrats for your score


----------



## gunnermagar

is pte test difficult than ielts .I have give ielts gt and unable to score 7 in each band my score was 7.5/6.5/7/6.5 in L/R/W/S .if i would give the pte test will i be able to score the ielts equivalent of 7 in PTE ?


----------



## kamy58

Jamil Sid said:


> How can I appear in mock test.Is their is any specific center where it held or I just pay,download the material?


You need to visit below website and buy the test

https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## sudeepdai

Sun S said:


> Congrats Sudeepdai....
> 
> In Practice test B ,I have got the result like below .Please suggest me how will be the real test compared to practice test and your tips in reading is needed .
> 
> L/R/S/W---64/55/60/60
> 
> Once again congrats for your score


Heyy 

I have not given any of the scored practice test. So I am unable to comment on the exact method. However, I can definitely say that there is room for improvement from the scores. 

Which books did you refer? I suggest the McMillan, it is somewhat advanced and difficult but prepares you well for the test. Do each and every question from the book. Besides, your reading scores seem a bit low. Reading can be improved through practice. What section did you score the lowest in reading? was it the passage ones, or the choosing from different words or jumbled up paragraph?
Break down specifically which area you are weak? 

Do tell me and I will help accordingly. 
Cheers


----------



## ILovetoEat

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I only studied from this forum. So I owe a lot to this forum.
> Thanks a lot for the support and help.
> 
> I would also like to thank user Ilovetoeat for her help to me. She has helped me a lot. Distance doesnt mean anything when you want to help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Thanks a ton people. Will file my EOI asap.
> 
> Cheers mates !


Congrats! I am so happy for you!
I told you you'd do well in the exam. Lol.
All the best with your visa application!


----------



## Icfai

*PTE - London*



batra786 said:


> Hi
> Pte result is declared within 24 hours or at most 5 days.
> 
> You will get email notification when your result will be available.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I have taken the PTE-A test today (4th july) in London. Waiting for the results eagerly though I know that I didn't perform well in speaking as I got distracted from the surrounding noises.

Also, the describe image section was tough for me as there were 2 graphs in single picture for 2 of the describe images


----------



## Sun S

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> I have not given any of the scored practice test. So I am unable to comment on the exact method. However, I can definitely say that there is room for improvement from the scores.
> 
> Which books did you refer? I suggest the McMillan, it is somewhat advanced and difficult but prepares you well for the test. Do each and every question from the book. Besides, your reading scores seem a bit low. Reading can be improved through practice. What section did you score the lowest in reading? was it the passage ones, or the choosing from different words or jumbled up paragraph?
> Break down specifically which area you are weak?
> 
> Do tell me and I will help accordingly.
> Cheers


Hi...

For preparations i am referring to McMillan and PTE academic materials.
I found fill in the blanks section and multiple choice were difficult during the practice test.
any suggestion for improving fill in the blanks section?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Achu

I have registered for PTE exam and exam date is July 6. I completed the mock scored test today and again my speaking and reading scores are low. This is my 3rd PTE attempt and in the earlier attempts I could score 63 each in both the modules. I am targeting for 65 in each and can some one please help me in this. I tried almost all the tips mentioned in this forum, including speak in low pace without much hesitation ... but i couldnt succeed, can someone please tell me how can i improve my score. Is it something to do with my pronunciation?


----------



## Jamil Sid

In READ-LOUD Section, We also summarized the paragraph in our own words.Please somebody advice.


----------



## veeraa

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I only studied from this forum. So I owe a lot to this forum.
> Thanks a lot for the support and help.
> 
> I would also like to thank user Ilovetoeat for her help to me. She has helped me a lot. Distance doesnt mean anything when you want to help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Thanks a ton people. Will file my EOI asap.
> 
> Cheers mates !


Tremendous results... Congratulations... Do keep us update with your status.


----------



## veeraa

Jamil Sid said:


> In READ-LOUD Section, We also summarized the paragraph in our own words.Please somebody advice.


We have to read the sentences as-is with correct intonation.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Thankyou Veera


----------



## veeraa

ILovetoEat said:


> Congrats! I am so happy for you!
> I told you you'd do well in the exam. Lol.
> All the best with your visa application!


Hi!
My target is 65. For me the biggest challenge is with reading section. I've a confidence with other sections that I can reach 65 but not with reading. Please could you advise me in getting 65.


----------



## hanzrfor

Icfai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have taken the PTE-A test today (4th july) in London. Waiting for the results eagerly though I know that I didn't perform well in speaking as I got distracted from the surrounding noises.
> 
> Also, the describe image section was tough for me as there were 2 graphs in single picture for 2 of the describe images


Hi mate, I took PTE in 4 July in Sydney and still waiting for the results. It seems that Pearson doesn't work on weekends so that we have to wait until later in Monday when they start to work and process the results using machines. I have a friend who got the result just 6 hours after he finished the exam. And according to the PTE official website, 98% of all exam results are available within 2 days.

So, cross my fingers for both you and me.


----------



## harmeet_gr

@veera In order to gain good marks in reading the best practice is to read journals,newspapers,novels and while doing pte academic paper just keep one thing in mind while doing reading section Thoroughly go through the paragraph interpret wht the writer trying to say then answer qs such as fill in the blanks and choose correct word


----------



## ILovetoEat

veeraa said:


> Hi!
> My target is 65. For me the biggest challenge is with reading section. I've a confidence with other sections that I can reach 65 but not with reading. Please could you advise me in getting 65.


Hi there,

Could you please specify which reading section you are having difficulties with?


----------



## Icfai

*Test appearing country location*



hanzrfor said:


> Hi mate, I took PTE in 4 July in Sydney and still waiting for the results. It seems that Pearson doesn't work on weekends so that we have to wait until later in Monday when they start to work and process the results using machines. I have a friend who got the result just 6 hours after he finished the exam. And according to the PTE official website, 98% of all exam results are available within 2 days.
> 
> So, cross my fingers for both you and me.


Hello,

My results are out and I have a very pathetic score in speaking! (as expected) . I will have to take up the test again.

Would anyone know if the Test level and Test scroring criteria for evaluation goes higher up in the English speaking country compared to non-english speaking countries?

I was taken away by surprise as my scores in listening and reading was same as that of my mock test score .... in 60's


----------



## gnt

sudeepdai said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I only studied from this forum. So I owe a lot to this forum.
> Thanks a lot for the support and help.
> 
> I would also like to thank user Ilovetoeat for her help to me. She has helped me a lot. Distance doesnt mean anything when you want to help. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Thanks a ton people. Will file my EOI asap.
> 
> Cheers mates !



Wow Mate ,, Congrats;;


----------



## veeraa

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please specify which reading section you are having difficulties with?


Hi,
I see the difficulties with both Multiple-Choice, choice multiple answers questions. I am spending too much of time on these questions to understand, so this time I am planning to stick to 2 min and leave the question if its not easy. 

Is this a good idea? Please advice me.


----------



## veeraa

harmeet_gr said:


> @veera In order to gain good marks in reading the best practice is to read journals,newspapers,novels and while doing pte academic paper just keep one thing in mind while doing reading section Thoroughly go through the paragraph interpret wht the writer trying to say then answer qs such as fill in the blanks and choose correct word


Hi Mate, First of all thank you for your suggestion. My problem is Until PG my studies were in my mother tongue. I like to read technical books but not general books. However, based on some folks suggestion like you from forum, I have started reading news paper though if I did not understand any at this moment. My understanding is that I have to build very vocabulary in order creak the PTEA. Please suggest me.


----------



## hanzrfor

Icfai said:


> Hello,
> 
> My results are out and I have a very pathetic score in speaking! (as expected) . I will have to take up the test again.
> 
> Would anyone know if the Test level and Test scroring criteria for evaluation goes higher up in the English speaking country compared to non-english speaking countries?
> 
> I was taken away by surprise as my scores in listening and reading was same as that of my mock test score .... in 60's


Hi Icfar, I'm sure there is no difference in where you attend the PTE, simply because this exam is assessed by machine without any human involved.

But I'm quite curious why my result has not been available as you took the exam later than me ? You are in London, I am in Sydney. My result should be available earlier than yours.

Quite interesting. I'm loosing my patience.


----------



## mysticjade

Hi All

How easy is PTE- Academic compared to iELTS academic

i had taken IELTS academic and my score was W-6, S - 6.5 , L-8 and R-8


----------



## mysticjade

Can i easily make it to 75 , to get the minimum points for aussie pr visa . If i take PTE - Academic


----------



## veeraa

mysticjade said:


> Can i easily make it to 75 , to get the minimum points for aussie pr visa . If i take PTE - Academic


Hi! 
Based on IELTS results It is appearing to me that you can achieve your desired results in PTEA. My suggestion is take a mock test before taking real exam so that you can save money and do practice on weak areas if you find any.


----------



## jveer

I congratulate sudeepdai for his phenomenal success in PTE. Can you please guide me how you tackled describe graph and re-tell lecture in speaking section. Any specific strategy that worked for you or any general one if someone has an idea. My problem is that it is difficult for me to choose what to say as one cannot describe all aspects in 40 seconds. any idea what to keep what to omit.


----------



## kamy58

mysticjade said:


> Can i easily make it to 75 , to get the minimum points for aussie pr visa . If i take PTE - Academic


There is no threshold of 75 marks
Either you get 65 or higher in each module to gain 10 points or 79 or higher marks in each module to gain 20 points


----------



## qasimkhan123

How can i submitt PTE results to SkillSelect or during my immigration process? Do we need to get hardcopy of our result (like done for ielts)


----------



## ILovetoEat

veeraa said:


> Hi,
> I see the difficulties with both Multiple-Choice, choice multiple answers questions. I am spending too much of time on these questions to understand, so this time I am planning to stick to 2 min and leave the question if its not easy.
> 
> Is this a good idea? Please advice me.


Hey,

I suggest you to practise more on this type of questions. Read the question carefully and see which option(s) they implicitly or explicitly mentioned in the passage.
Yea, I think it'll be a good idea to skip the question after spending sometime thinking about it.
It doesn't really have to be 2 mins, so it's up to you.
However, do remember that in the real and mock tests, once you skip the question, you can no longer go back to it. So be careful with that and don't skip too many questions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ILovetoEat

mysticjade said:


> Hi All
> 
> How easy is PTE- Academic compared to iELTS academic
> 
> i had taken IELTS academic and my score was W-6, S - 6.5 , L-8 and R-8


It's hard to say, really.
Although there are many of those who have succeeded by taking the PTE-A exam, there are also those who still get stuck in this exam (like me) due to one or more sections.

I reckon if your target is 65+, that's quite achievable.
However, if you need 79+, you might want to do the practise questions and see how you fare.
The format is quite different, so it comes down to your strengths and weaknesses.
For instance, if previously you struggled with IELTS because you wrote quite slowly, you might benefit from PTE-A if you type fast.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gnt

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey,
> 
> I suggest you to practise more on this type of questions. Read the question carefully and see which option(s) they implicitly or explicitly mentioned in the passage.
> Yea, I think it'll be a good idea to skip the question after spending sometime thinking about it.
> It doesn't really have to be 2 mins, so it's up to you.
> However, do remember that in the real and mock tests, once you skip the question, you can no longer go back to it. So be careful with that and don't skip too many questions.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Good Advice ;

I think its just a matter of time that you will get use to it.


----------



## gnt

ILovetoEat said:


> It's hard to say, really.
> Although there are many of those who have succeeded by taking the PTE-A exam, there are also those who still get stuck in this exam (like me) due to one or more sections.
> 
> I reckon if your target is 65+, that's quite achievable.
> However, if you need 79+, you might want to do the practise questions and see how you fare.
> The format is quite different, so it comes down to your strengths and weaknesses.
> For instance, if previously you struggled with IELTS because you wrote quite slowly, you might benefit from PTE-A if you type fast.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hey I see you helped other user to achieve good points in PTE-A . what material would you recommend to me . 

I already have score the following in IELTS;

R/L/W/S 7.5/7/7.5/8.5 .

I would like to get 20 points for immigration.,


----------



## vram

Hi guys, have some great news to share atlast. I got 79+ in all bands of the PTE-A exam.

Here are the results. I was looking for 20 points for the language

IELTS 1ST attempt: R9 , S8.5 , L8 ,W7.5
IELTS 2ND attempt:R9 ,S8 ,L8.5 ,W7.5
IELTS 3RD attempt: R9 ,S8 ,L8 ,W7.5

FED UP WITH IELTS

PTE 1st attempt : R90 , L90 , W90 , S86. 

Occupation: chemical engineer


----------



## oz_knightrider

I have a question regarding final exam.
When I was giving my practice test I noticed that it allowed me to go beyond 90 minutes for the first section.
In the final exam does the screen freezes after the stipulated time?


----------



## kamy58

oz_knightrider said:


> I have a question regarding final exam.
> When I was giving my practice test I noticed that it allowed me to go beyond 90 minutes for the first section.
> In the final exam does the screen freezes after the stipulated time?


Yes, once the time limit is reached, you won't be able to do anything further.


----------



## sudeepdai

Sun S said:


> Hi...
> 
> For preparations i am referring to McMillan and PTE academic materials.
> I found fill in the blanks section and multiple choice were difficult during the practice test.
> any suggestion for improving fill in the blanks section?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The fill in the blanks will not be as difficult in the real test as per my expereicen and this may vary with others. I think you should first read the whole passage, then you kind of get the gist of it. Then it is easier to see. Also, the main thing to see is whether a noun or other grammatical words are needed, sometimes there is only adjective needed and things like those. 

Let me know if I can help in any other way.
Cheers !


----------



## sudeepdai

veeraa said:


> Tremendous results... Congratulations... Do keep us update with your status.


Thanks a lot man.
Will do. 

Just submitted my EOI

" Waiting Mode" On


----------



## Umas

Got my first Mock Test A results. 

Communicative Skills

Listening - 60
Reading - 59
Speaking - 72
Writing - 56

Grammar - 28
Oral Fluency - 85
Pronunciation - 68
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 29
Written Discourse - 47

In reading, re-order para, fill in the blanks were very very tough. I felt, Mcmillan test were definitely easier. Same in Listening.
And writing I expected this score. I need to improve on spelling, grammar etc ... I need 65+. Considering that actual test is easier, 65+ might be achievable. 

My basic issue with writing is ... I type very slow and I confuse the spelling sometimes ... any suggestions how to get rid of this?


----------



## hanzrfor

*Delivery Successful - On hold*

Hi mates,
I got a problem. I appeared PTE in 4 July in Sydney. However, I haven't received my score so far. In my account, the website shows

"Delivery Successful - On hold" "Your exam results are not available at this time."

What does it mean?

There was an accidental computer reboot during my exam. The staff reboot my computer and I continued the test. 

Is it the reasons why my status is "Delivery Successful - On hold"?

I feel anxious. If everyone has any idea, please reply. Thank you sooooo much, guys.


----------



## atmahesh

hanzrfor said:


> Hi mates,
> I got a problem. I appeared PTE in 4 July in Sydney. However, I haven't received my score so far. In my account, the website shows
> 
> "Delivery Successful - On hold" "Your exam results are not available at this time."
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> There was an accidental computer reboot during my exam. The staff reboot my computer and I continued the test.
> 
> Is it the reasons why my status is "Delivery Successful - On hold"?
> 
> I feel anxious. If everyone has any idea, please reply. Thank you sooooo much, guys.


Not dead sure but I think you might have to reappear for the exam.


----------



## sferns

Make 




Umas said:


> My basic issue with writing is ... I type very slow and I confuse the spelling sometimes ... any suggestions how to get rid of this?


1)Make sure you copy all your written practice into MSWord or outlook so you know what you spell wrong. 
2)Keep an inventory of the words you misspell. 
3)Keep practicing till you nail all of the above. 
4)In the actual exam, as far as possible, only use words that you can spell correctly.


----------



## ILovetoEat

gnt said:


> Hey I see you helped other user to achieve good points in PTE-A . what material would you recommend to me .
> 
> I already have score the following in IELTS;
> 
> R/L/W/S 7.5/7/7.5/8.5 .
> 
> I would like to get 20 points for immigration.,


Hey, I think MacMillan + Official Guide + Mock Test would be useful.
MacMillan will prepare you for the worst case scenario, aka high difficulty.
Official Guide will help you familiarise yourself with the format, whereas the mock test will give you an estimate of your current performance, so you know what to improve.


----------



## swak_2411

*How much time for PTE-A*

Senior members plz suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE-A. I am having 10 years of experience in Management Consulting and Analytics.


----------



## radhikam

wolfskin said:


> Share those with me as well, I need them badly (will PM my mail id). BTW I have already purchased "ONLINE SAMPLE QUESTIONS" for 9.99 USD during my last attempt. I did not found those useful and those were mostly like free on line sample with few additional content. Now I am thinking of purchasing the "GOLD KIT" they have which includes the same questions as well and 2 scored test. I am in doubt about whether to purchase the gold kit or not. That's expensive 60 USD


Hi i have purchased the gold kit and both the tests i have given


----------



## atmahesh

swak_2411 said:


> Senior members plz suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE-A. I am having 10 years of experience in Management Consulting and Analytics.


If you already have English language exposure , just a matter of a weekend to understand the format.


----------



## radhikam

Hi i will be giving PTE A tomorrow.Please share any important tips i should follow for tommorow


----------



## swak_2411

atmahesh said:


> If you already have English language exposure , just a matter of a weekend to understand the format.


Therefore it does not require preparation for more than 2 weeks ?


----------



## atmahesh

swak_2411 said:


> Therefore it does not require preparation for more than 2 weeks ?


No. It depends. With profile like you, I think 2 days is OK.


----------



## kamy58

swak_2411 said:


> Senior members plz suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE-A. I am having 10 years of experience in Management Consulting and Analytics.


If you are in management consulting, I'm sure you just need to get familiarized with the test format and few tips to consider and do this in couple of days


----------



## gnt

ILovetoEat said:


> Hey, I think MacMillan + Official Guide + Mock Test would be useful.
> MacMillan will prepare you for the worst case scenario, aka high difficulty.
> Official Guide will help you familiarise yourself with the format, whereas the mock test will give you an estimate of your current performance, so you know what to improve.



Thank you  

Is this the link ? 
Preliminary English Test | PET | CEFR


----------



## sudeepdai

swak_2411 said:


> Senior members plz suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE-A. I am having 10 years of experience in Management Consulting and Analytics.


It depends. How much familiar are you with English. Have you given any prior English exams? Besides, your job indicates you should have a good grasp. However, it is best not to under estimate the test. Atleast 21 days should be the time for anybody. IT does take some time for everyone to get familiarised to the test and to go through some books. 

Cheers an best of luck


----------



## Veronica

swak_2411 said:


> Senior members plz suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE-A. I am having 10 years of experience in Management Consulting and Analytics.


One thing that will be sure to fail you in any English exams is the use of text speak.
It is also against the rules of this forum.


----------



## gnt

sudeepdai said:


> It depends. How much familiar are you with English. Have you given any prior English exams? Besides, your job indicates you should have a good grasp. However, it is best not to under estimate the test. Atleast 21 days should be the time for anybody. IT does take some time for everyone to get familiarised to the test and to go through some books.
> 
> Cheers an best of luck


Hey Sudeepdai;

Can you provide me with MacMillan + Official Guide link ?


----------



## mandy2137

gnt said:


> Hey Sudeepdai;
> 
> Can you provide me with MacMillan + Official Guide link ?


You can get Macmillan audio cds and practice test here:

Macmillin


----------



## gnt

mandy2137 said:


> You can get Macmillan audio cds and practice test here:
> 
> Macmillin


Thank you soo much. ..


----------



## oz_knightrider

How do we know if the the result is available? I have seen people say they got in 48 hours and so.


----------



## mandy2137

oz_knightrider said:


> How do we know if the the result is available? I have seen people say they got in 48 hours and so.


You will get notification at your registered email ID. You may check result in your Pearson account.


----------



## b4c

Hello Experts,

I got my results today, I scored L 68, R 71, S 56, W 74.

I need 65 in each module, in practice tests also I fell short in speaking section. How can I improve my speaking skills ?

I might be giving exam in last week of July or early August.

Please suggest me ways to improve my speaking.


----------



## b4c

VeeKay1984 said:


> for read aloud, make sure you speak as if you are giving a speech or pretend that you are a newsreader in a tv channel coz that is when we will follow the punctuations and intonations. we can easily score full marks in this section.
> read it out loud(dont read it yourself) in the first 20 seconds and understand the sense of the given sentence and read it enthusiastically in the next 40 seconds. dont worry about accent, just read it slowly that will do.
> 
> prepare exclusively for describe image section. choose appropriate words for each graph.
> IELTS Bar and Line Graph
> this website might help


Thank you, I will follow your suggestions.


----------



## Sun S

b4c said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got my results today, I scored L 68, R 71, S 56, W 74.
> 
> I need 65 in each module, in practice tests also I fell short in speaking section. How can I improve my speaking skills ?
> 
> I might be giving exam in last week of July or early August.
> 
> Please suggest me ways to improve my speaking.


HI,

I am sure you will crack it in your next attempt.

Can share what was your essays topics?
and How did you find the reading section compared to practice tests?becoz..I am lagging in my reading as per practice test.(Practice test B-Reading -55:confused2.


----------



## oz_knightrider

b4c said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got my results today, I scored L 68, R 71, S 56, W 74.
> 
> I need 65 in each module, in practice tests also I fell short in speaking section. How can I improve my speaking skills ?
> 
> I might be giving exam in last week of July or early August.
> 
> Please suggest me ways to improve my speaking.


how long it too for the results to be displayed?


----------



## BMR_OZ

I will receive the pte-a result in 2-3 days time.


----------



## iamVeeKay

in singapore, it takes only 1 day to get results


----------



## Jagmohan40

I got within 36 hrs for 3rd july exam


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Team,

I would need to advise and help to understand on the mark system in PTE Sections.

In the Reading section, 'Fill in the blanks' I usually get 1 wrong answer out of 4-5 answers.

Will there been points awarded for the correct answers or will the entire question be marked as '0' points.

For eg: In TSYonline, the percentile is 97, I have answered 7 out of 15 questions correctly.

Any idea on what will be calculated in PTE real exam?

Regards,
Krish


----------



## gnshprasath

Hello members am new to PTE please let me know if there are any ways by which i can get free practice materials


----------



## sumit1286

Enjoy https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


gnshprasath said:


> Hello members am new to PTE please
> let me know if there are any ways by which i can get free practice materials


----------



## krish4aus

gnshprasath said:


> Hello members am new to PTE please let me know if there are any ways by which i can get free practice materials


Hi,

You can refer to below links, this was posted by one of the forum member in previous thread.


Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test

2: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

3: TCY Online:
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/...ctice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies/Timings
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content...core_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl...sh__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl..._Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## sumit1286

You will get partial credit for all correct answers.



krish4aus said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I would need to advise and help to understand on the mark system in PTE Sections.
> 
> In the Reading section, 'Fill in the blanks' I usually get 1 wrong answer out of 4-5 answers.
> 
> Will there been points awarded for the correct answers or will the entire question be marked as '0' points.
> 
> For eg: In TSYonline, the percentile is 97, I have answered 7 out of 15 questions correctly.
> 
> Any idea on what will be calculated in PTE real exam?
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


----------



## krish4aus

sumit1286 said:


> You will get partial credit for all correct answers.


Thank you for the response. 

If my overall percentile for Reading section is 97, converting this into PTE actual score.

Will this fall between 79-90 or 65-79 category?

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hi Folks,

I m facing the problem,I have my user ID but PTE not issue me password when I log into their website for getting the new password their system stated that my record they didn't find in their data base what I should to do.
Several time I contact them via E-mail but all the time they give the user name without password when I login into their website they reply me my record they didn't find in thier record.


----------



## mandy2137

Jamil Sid said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I m facing the problem,I have my user ID but PTE not issue me password when I log into their website for getting the new password their system stated that my record they didn't find in their data base what I should to do.
> Several time I contact them via E-mail but all the time they give the user name without password when I login into their website they reply me my record they didn't find in thier record.


Did you try with "Forgot Password"?


----------



## Jamil Sid

mandy2137 said:


> Did you try with "Forgot Password"?


Yes I was try that even i give them User name,First Name Last Name but again their system reply me that your record not in their data base.


----------



## mandy2137

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes I was try that even i give them User name,First Name Last Name but again their system reply me that your record not in their data base.


Have you scheduled or given the exam? if not then you may sign up new account with same email ID. It happened to me many times as I had to get new one 3 times.


----------



## Jamil Sid

I never schedule or given exam but whenever sign up new account after submission form they stated that they have alrea dy my information in their database,,so evenI could nt make my new account.


----------



## deepu123

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi rodriguesoliver,
> 
> I am no expert , however I can help you with my experience.
> 
> Please do not get demotivated with t he mock test scores. they are certainly difficult than the original test. As I can see that your main problem is Reading, I would suggest practicing this section within timed conditions. You can selectively practice this using the Macmillan Book however please remember that MacMillan is also tougher than the original test.
> 
> For writing, I would suggest going through the essays provided earlier.
> 
> With the current scores I think you are very close to 79+ in all just a little more practice is required.
> 
> I would strongly suggest taking practice mock B 1-2 days before the actual exam.
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


Hey !! Tarun..

Need your help kindly share your details.

Thanks.


----------



## lakshit

Hello guys just received my PTE result
S90 R82 W85 L87 Overall 86

In reading section i finished test 20 minutes before, since i did not do time management so make sure that you divide the time in accordance with the questions.
The exegesis of the whole test is just strategy management
Its an English test not a science test so i would advise not to linger onto the interpretations rather work on fluency even if interpretation is a bit erroneous.


----------



## iamVeeKay

krish4aus said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> If my overall percentile for Reading section is 97, converting this into PTE actual score.
> 
> Will this fall between 79-90 or 65-79 category?
> 
> Regards,
> Krish



it shows score comparisons, take a look at it
TOEFL-IELTS-PTE: A Comparative Analysis


----------



## oz_knightrider

lak**** said:


> Hello guys just received my PTE result
> S90 R82 W85 L87 Overall 86
> 
> In reading section i finished test 20 minutes before, since i did not do time management so make sure that you divide the time in accordance with the questions.
> The exegesis of the whole test is just strategy management
> Its an English test not a science test so i would advise not to linger onto the interpretations rather work on fluency even if interpretation is a bit erroneous.


Congrats..

when did you appear for the test?


----------



## Manu kaur s

Those links are not opening


----------



## puneet hora

lak**** said:


> Hello guys just received my PTE result
> S90 R82 W85 L87 Overall 86
> 
> In reading section i finished test 20 minutes before, since i did not do time management so make sure that you divide the time in accordance with the questions.
> The exegesis of the whole test is just strategy management
> Its an English test not a science test so i would advise not to linger onto the interpretations rather work on fluency even if interpretation is a bit erroneous.


even i have got my result today and that was shocking, i just got 61 and 65 was required in each module.I will have to reappear now.I have no idea how to score well.


----------



## mam123

Ragul28 said:


> I don't think so..You need IELTS i believe.
> Check Engineers Australia for latest updates.


Engineer Aus require IELTS certification that too 6 in each band atleast


----------



## lakshit

oz_knightrider said:


> Congrats..
> 
> when did you appear for the test?


THANKS

I appeared on Monday the 6th July


----------



## lakshit

puneet hora said:


> even i have got my result today and that was shocking, i just got 61 and 65 was required in each module.I will have to reappear now.I have no idea how to score well.


Is there any particular area that you find challenging because once you lose confidence in one area it trickles down to overall performance


----------



## Veronica

Would members please read the rules. Rule 6 forbids the use of text speak.


----------



## Veronica

I'm getting bored with deleting posts containing text speak despite warnings. 
Infractions will be issued in future.


----------



## Veronica

It seems some people are just not capable of heeding warnings.
Fatima please stop using text speak or you WILL receive infractions.
You might also consider that if you use text speak in your exams or in job applications you will ever pass an exam or get a job.


----------



## Veronica

Text speak is using shortened words as in the sort of shortening people use when texting.

pplz, plz, u, ur, sumthing,. These are examples of text speak.
Please write in full in future.


----------



## Veronica

*Forum rules*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## Sun S

lak**** said:


> Hello guys just received my PTE result
> S90 R82 W85 L87 Overall 86
> 
> In reading section i finished test 20 minutes before, since i did not do time management so make sure that you divide the time in accordance with the questions.
> The exegesis of the whole test is just strategy management
> Its an English test not a science test so i would advise not to linger onto the interpretations rather work on fluency even if interpretation is a bit erroneous.


Congratulations..
Can you please share your essay topics ?


----------



## Zenobia8

Hi Everyone...I have given the IELTS and my score was L9,R8,W7,S7.5 but I need 8 in each or PTE-A - 79. I am really confused if I should reappear for IELTS or maybe give PTE a shot. Also I have absolutely no idea about PTE but from the above posts I do feel motivated to probably give it a shot.


----------



## valsanail

*Dreaming of 79 in PTE*

Hi friends, currently I am seriously thinking of taking PTE test to get 20 points for language. I already have 7.5 overall and 7 in each band in IELTS, it took me 6 months to increase it up to 7 in each band, so I do not hope to get 8 in each in the nearest future. For the PTE I have to travel long distance, another country and I would really appreciate if anybody tell me the truth, is there any serious likelihood that I could score my 79 to proof superior english, having 8.5/7/7/7.5 in IELTS? Has anybody such experience? Is it true, that in real one needs no more than 1 month to get the full idea of the test? I am planning to buy that 35$ package to start study, is it okay? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lakshit

Sun S said:


> Congratulations..
> Can you please share your essay topics ?


Thank You

The essay topic was "how does mass media in affects young minds"
i saw this topic today in the list of compiled essays so that pretty much implies that they are repeated over.


----------



## Sun S

lak**** said:


> Thank You
> 
> The essay topic was "how does mass media in affects young minds"
> i saw this topic today in the list of compiled essays so that pretty much implies that they are repeated over.


Thank you so much.
Sure ,I will check the collected list .


----------



## lakshit

valsanail said:


> Hi friends, currently I am seriously thinking of taking PTE test to get 20 points for language. I already have 7.5 overall and 7 in each band in IELTS, it took me 6 months to increase it up to 7 in each band, so I do not hope to get 8 in each in the nearest future. For the PTE I have to travel long distance, another country and I would really appreciate if anybody tell me the truth, is there any serious likelihood that I could score my 79 to proof superior english, having 8.5/7/7/7.5 in IELTS? Has anybody such experience? Is it true, that in real one needs no more than 1 month to get the full idea of the test? I am planning to buy that 35$ package to start study, is it okay? :fingerscrossed:


The basic idea of the test can be comprehended in 3 hours, rest are your skills that have to commensurate with the test format 
The only difference between IELTS and PTE is that human factor is ignored in PTE since evaluaton is done by the machines
For IELTS if your examiner in speaking section is not feeling well, it might affect your score, although i must abstain from casting any aspersions 
just a personal point of view


----------



## valsanail

Hey, nobody says a word about PTE writing/essay, in IELTS we have 40 min for this, while PTE gives only 20 min and again 200-300 words, I barely managed to finish it in 40, how do you manage it guys?? Please tell about this, this is the worst part of PTE, no? Are there any tips?


----------



## Sun S

Fatima3110 said:


> could you please guide me if you have books will be helpful i have given pte but failed with 64 in writting. how to pin you i am new in this forum and need to urgently complete my pte before december my viza expires. i find peoples helpful.


Hi..

You can find collated essays list here.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## lakshit

Fatima3110 said:


> Which one is ISO file cd and which cd belongs to macmillian could you please upload the official one also.
> This is very helpful work you have done sameer i am glad to see on this forum people are helping with so much of dedication to each other. I wish i could have seen this forum earlier but not late, i heartly pray for your success in future. I was so pissed off by paying the tutor who dint even share his material with me after paying for classes wasting 1 month and instead asking me to take some more classes to improve. i am in bad depression with my pte marks but i am in love with this forum beautiful people's, it gave me motivation after reading other's stories. ielts 10 times and success great, i thought i am not worthy. I GOT W7, S7,R 6.5 L 6 and pte i got S67 L67 R63 W 64 . But i will improve now, somebody can guide me on my score to improve above 65 min and above 75 max how can i do. My fluency is good if i ask my friends no one says though they got 80 above.
> thanks


There is no substitute to practice and hard work. I prepared for the exam just for 2 days but the time and effort that i did put in for GMAT preparation got me through.Got 86 overall, if you need any tips for a specific kind of question i can suggest, though i don't guarantee, since there are incredible amount of variables associated with these exams.


----------



## zanzoun

Dears
Can you please share any matrerails where i can use


----------



## zanzoun

what is the minimum accepted score which is equivalent to 6 band in iltes


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi, 

It would be really great if someone can help me with the tips and tricks to secure good grades in the reading and writing section. I have given Ielts twice with 
6.5,6.5,8.5,8 In S,W,R,L respectively. I am really unsure about my level in reading section of Pte as during practice tests I am not able to achieve satisfactory results

Thanks


----------



## zanzoun

Fatima3110 said:


> above 65 and below 55 i.e (55-64)


as per below link Competent English is 50 not 55.


PTE Academic - Australian Visas - Pearson


----------



## Gtstar

Fatima3110 said:


> can u send it to me also i cannot pm as i am new.
> 
> thanks


Can you send it to me too please, im new here and i have archieved ielts 7 overall band but i want 8 to get 20 points for EOI, better chance

Im new so i cannot pm


----------



## Gtstar

Im planning to take PTE in 2 months time, what is my chance of scoring PTE equivalent to 8 in IELTS if my ielts score was L7.5 W7 R 7 S 8


----------



## amitkal

Can someone please share some links for practice material?


----------



## ellie1987

Hi friends, what is your advice to improve pte speaking? Do we need to read or speak very fast to gain higher oral fluency? Do we need to speak louder for better pronounciation? 

When i was in my first pte exam, everyone around me tried to read and speak so loudly (much higher than the level recommended by the exam supervisor, as if they were shouting ). However, I kept my speaking at normal pace and my sound at normal level just like any everyday conversation. I got a very bad score 38 (fluency 10 and pronunciation 25). I must got the wrong strategy because i scored 6.5 in ielts speaking last month.


----------



## b4c

Sun S said:


> HI,
> 
> I am sure you will crack it in your next attempt.
> 
> Can share what was your essays topics?
> and How did you find the reading section compared to practice tests?becoz..I am lagging in my reading as per practice test.(Practice test B-Reading -55:confused2.


Hi,

I had two essays one was on Mass media other was on Learning and unlearning, I dont exactly remember essay questions.

The reading test is similar to what we have in Practice - B, but easier than macmillan test builder book.


----------



## b4c

oz_knightrider said:


> how long it too for the results to be displayed?


I got result on 5th Day.


----------



## twid

Hi guys,
How to go about preparing, for pte, I am planning to take test in 2 months.
How to plan preparation schedules?
Thanks in advance


----------



## iamVeeKay

ellie1987 said:


> Hi friends, what is your advice to improve pte speaking? Do we need to read or speak very fast to gain higher oral fluency? Do we need to speak louder for better pronounciation?
> 
> When i was in my first pte exam, everyone around me tried to read and speak so loudly (much higher than the level recommended by the exam supervisor, as if they were shouting ). However, I kept my speaking at normal pace and my sound at normal level just like any everyday conversation. I got a very bad score 38 (fluency 10 and pronunciation 25). I must got the wrong strategy because i scored 6.5 in ielts speaking last month.


Speak clearly and at normal pace. that is just enough. try not to listen to others in your exam hall. it happened to me but i closed my ears (literally..  ) and started concentrating on my screen. it worked for me.
Hope you tested your mic before the test begins and you would have listened to your own voice.you can decide how loud you should be.

yes pronunciation is very much important but speaking it with confidence rather than being just loud is only needed.
Pretend that you are giving a speech or taking a seminar in your class room then every other thing will fall in place.

Prepare separately for each section especially describe image, choose appropriate words to explain for each graphs.


----------



## sun14

Hi

Guys is preparation of 1 month enough for this test to score above 80

I had given IELTS(general) previoulsy with score of L/R/S/W - 7.5/7.5/6.5/6.5


----------



## kamy58

zanzoun said:


> what is the minimum accepted score which is equivalent to 6 band in iltes


50 or above in all sections


----------



## zanzoun

what is Practice Test Plus


----------



## hemant_r

Everyone, 
I have been reading this tread and getting some valuable information about PTE-A. Thanks for your valuable inputs. 
I have appeared in PTE-A twice and scored 90 each in L/R/W. But scored only 61 and 59 in Speaking. There are some values tips provided about re-tell lecture and describe image but does someone has tips for read aloud ?
In my previous attempts I tried to speak slowly to finish the text in 40 secs. My score has been 50 in enabling skill (pronunciation). But when I checked the model answers in PTE test builder (macmillan), the read aloud text was being finished in 20-25 secs. 

Can someone throw some light on how fast or slow should we speak in read aloud section.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## BMR_OZ

BMR_OZ said:


> I will receive the pte-a result in 2-3 days time.


I done it very badly, here is my result

L/R/S/W = 51/56/52/55

:-(


----------



## zanzoun

BMR_OZ said:


> I done it very badly, here is my result
> 
> L/R/S/W = 51/56/52/55
> 
> :-(


is it your first time?

did you try iltes before?

what score are u looking for?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Can someone send me Mcmillian Book with CD I will be thankful for it.


----------



## BMR_OZ

zanzoun said:


> BMR_OZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I done it very badly, here is my result
> 
> L/R/S/W = 51/56/52/55
> 
> :-(
> 
> 
> 
> is it your first time?
> 
> did you try iltes before?
> 
> what score are u looking for?
Click to expand...

Yes but I did ielts before about 4 times. I need about 65. Very stress.


----------



## sudeepdai

hemant_r said:


> Everyone,
> I have been reading this tread and getting some valuable information about PTE-A. Thanks for your valuable inputs.
> I have appeared in PTE-A twice and scored 90 each in L/R/W. But scored only 61 and 59 in Speaking. There are some values tips provided about re-tell lecture and describe image but does someone has tips for read aloud ?
> In my previous attempts I tried to speak slowly to finish the text in 40 secs. My score has been 50 in enabling skill (pronunciation). But when I checked the model answers in PTE test builder (macmillan), the read aloud text was being finished in 20-25 secs.
> 
> Can someone throw some light on how fast or slow should we speak in read aloud section.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Heyy

I can understand the frustration. For the read aloud, I spoke slow and clear. I guess that is the only thing examiner (the computer) is looking for. The words have to be clear, you have to pause when u see a comma, speak a little louder for quotes. That is all. Drop me your email id as a pvt message and maybe I will send you my recording and you can send yours. Would be great if I could be of any help.

I dont understand how the socres can differ by such margins. Are you sure there was no technical error (maybe mic not working, long pauses) ?

Anyways, like I always say, PTE is doable. It is not a herculean task like I though before. Msg me your email and I will help you out. Not to worry!

Cheers and keep up!


----------



## itika30

Hi,

I need PTE practice material. Exam scheduled for next week.
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## kamy58

zanzoun said:


> what is Practice Test Plus


It is a book which contains 3 practice test for PTE


----------



## Digvijayl

Hello guys, 

I just gave the Pte practice test and scored

L/R/S/W- 72,56,76,67. 

I need 65 to apply for the permanent residency.

It would really great if somebody can help me in improving the reading and writing section.

I gave Ielts last month and got 8.5 in reading and by looking at this score i am very disappointed. Please help me as my exam is on 16th July which is not very far.


----------



## gnt

Just wanted to share that I think PTE - A reading is harder then IELTS reading ;; I am struggling in it ; I think I will just submit my EOI with Ielts result; 

Any advice regarding PTE-A reading section please share. 

THanks


----------



## zanzoun

is score 50 in PTE equivalent to iltes band 6


----------



## kamy58

zanzoun said:


> is score 50 in PTE equivalent to iltes band 6


Yes

PTE IELTS
50 6
65 7
79 8


----------



## kamy58

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> I can understand the frustration. For the read aloud, I spoke slow and clear. I guess that is the only thing examiner (the computer) is looking for. The words have to be clear, you have to pause when u see a comma, speak a little louder for quotes. That is all. Drop me your email id as a pvt message and maybe I will send you my recording and you can send yours. Would be great if I could be of any help.
> 
> I dont understand how the socres can differ by such margins. Are you sure there was no technical error (maybe mic not working, long pauses) ?
> 
> Anyways, like I always say, PTE is doable. It is not a herculean task like I though before. Msg me your email and I will help you out. Not to worry!
> 
> Cheers and keep up!


Hi Seudeepdai- Can you send some of your recordings to me , that will be helpful since I am planning to reappear for 79. I had 69 earlier in speaking


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey kamy can you please help me with the ways on improving reading and writing please

Thanks


----------



## kamy58

Digvijayl said:


> Hey kamy can you please help me with the ways on improving reading and writing please
> 
> Thanks


Here is what I summarized for reading in other post

Reading section in actual test is easier than you see in scored practice test because scored practice tests have difficult vocabulary in item types fill in the blanks, choosing from drop down. I have yet to analyze where I scored low but following are few things to consider 

1) For Multiple choice-Multiple answer never guess, check only the options you are sure about which wrong selection will nullify your correct option as well
--Read question and first option and try to match the concept in first few lines of passage, this way you get to understand what is the context of passage. Then pick second option and start in the question pasaage to find the option. This way you get familar with passage and all the options in a very quick way

2) Re-arrange passage- I think there are plenty of tips avaiable here and there like look for the inilizing paragraph, look for the connecters and then for the concluding paragraph, but do not spend lot of time(not more than 2 mins for each)

3) Fill in the blanks(dropdwon and word placement from list of words given at the bottom)-- Look for what word goes with the successive word in the paragraph. Based on your understanding fill them quickly(40 seconds) and now read it, you would come to know the context and summary of the paragraph and rearrange if needed. For example, there may be two fits for an option " this trend is.... encouring/discouraging". Both words are good fit but what is right can be concluded when you understand the context which may be in following sentence.
Generally two options are best fit and you can eliminate others right away.
4) Lastly, reading skills are also tested from other item types. One item type is in listening (Highlight correct summary),second is in speaking(Read- Aloud), Writing(Summarize written text)

There is negative marking on below questions- So do not select an option for below item type if you are not sure

Multiple choice- Multiple answers(where you have check boxes instead of radio button)- One such Item type is in reading and another item type is in Listening


----------



## boo2013

Hi there, can u help me as well ? I have only 56 in speaking as well with problems in Pronunciation problem, although i always try to speak slow and fluent but i guess the machine does not recognise my words and my voice might be so solf and it makes it not clear . 



sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> I can understand the frustration. For the read aloud, I spoke slow and clear. I guess that is the only thing examiner (the computer) is looking for. The words have to be clear, you have to pause when u see a comma, speak a little louder for quotes. That is all. Drop me your email id as a pvt message and maybe I will send you my recording and you can send yours. Would be great if I could be of any help.
> 
> I dont understand how the socres can differ by such margins. Are you sure there was no technical error (maybe mic not working, long pauses) ?
> 
> Anyways, like I always say, PTE is doable. It is not a herculean task like I though before. Msg me your email and I will help you out. Not to worry!
> 
> Cheers and keep up!


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey thanks a lot for your reply! Do you think that it's possible to improve 10 points in reading in the real test.


kamy58 said:


> Digvijayl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kamy can you please help me with the ways on improving reading and writing please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I summarized for reading in other post
> 
> Reading section in actual test is easier than you see in scored practice test because scored practice tests have difficult vocabulary in item types fill in the blanks, choosing from drop down. I have yet to analyze where I scored low but following are few things to consider
> 
> 1) For Multiple choice-Multiple answer never guess, check only the options you are sure about which wrong selection will nullify your correct option as well
> --Read question and first option and try to match the concept in first few lines of passage, this way you get to understand what is the context of passage. Then pick second option and start in the question pasaage to find the option. This way you get familar with passage and all the options in a very quick way
> 
> 2) Re-arrange passage- I think there are plenty of tips avaiable here and there like look for the inilizing paragraph, look for the connecters and then for the concluding paragraph, but do not spend lot of time(not more than 2 mins for each)
> 
> 3) Fill in the blanks(dropdwon and word placement from list of words given at the bottom)-- Look for what word goes with the successive word in the paragraph. Based on your understanding fill them quickly(40 seconds) and now read it, you would come to know the context and summary of the paragraph and rearrange if needed. For example, there may be two fits for an option " this trend is.... encouring/discouraging". Both words are good fit but what is right can be concluded when you understand the context which may be in following sentence.
> Generally two options are best fit and you can eliminate others right away.
> 4) Lastly, reading skills are also tested from other item types. One item type is in listening (Highlight correct summary),second is in speaking(Read- Aloud), Writing(Summarize written text)
> 
> There is negative marking on below questions- So do not select an option for below item type if you are not sure
> 
> Multiple choice- Multiple answers(where you have check boxes instead of radio button)- One such Item type is in reading and another item type is in Listening
Click to expand...


----------



## sudeepdai

boo2013 said:


> Hi there, can u help me as well ? I have only 56 in speaking as well with problems in Pronunciation problem, although i always try to speak slow and fluent but i guess the machine does not recognise my words and my voice might be so solf and it makes it not clear .


What specific help would you want?


----------



## hemant_r

Hi Sudeep, 
I am not yet allowed to send private messages. Can you please email me your recordings at (snip)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hemant_r

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> I can understand the frustration. For the read aloud, I spoke slow and clear. I guess that is the only thing examiner (the computer) is looking for. The words have to be clear, you have to pause when u see a comma, speak a little louder for quotes. That is all. Drop me your email id as a pvt message and maybe I will send you my recording and you can send yours. Would be great if I could be of any help.
> 
> I dont understand how the socres can differ by such margins. Are you sure there was no technical error (maybe mic not working, long pauses) ?
> 
> Anyways, like I always say, PTE is doable. It is not a herculean task like I though before. Msg me your email and I will help you out. Not to worry!
> 
> Cheers and keep up!


Hi Sudeep, 
I am not yet allowed to send private messages. Can you please email me your recordings at (snip)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bk Yogi

Hello guys....I got a list of essays from someone and he told me that essay in pte would be from this list.....and to my surprise in my test it was from the list....anyone who wants the essays can send me their email ids

My score was 
L - 82
S- 90
W - 80
R - 78


----------



## hemant_r

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys....I got a list of essays from someone and he told me that essay in pte would be from this list.....and to my surprise in my test it was from the list....anyone who wants the essays can send me their email ids
> 
> My score was
> L - 82
> S- 90
> W - 80
> R - 78


Please email me the essays at (snip)
Would you please help me with speaking section as well? There has been plenty of tips given in this forum on retell lecture and describe image and I am going to follow those. 
If you please guide me on read aloud section like at what pace to speak? May be if you can please send me your recordings. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mandy2137

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys....I got a list of essays from someone and he told me that essay in pte would be from this list.....and to my surprise in my test it was from the list....anyone who wants the essays can send me their email ids
> 
> My score was
> L - 82
> S- 90
> W - 80
> R - 78


Hi Yogi, 

I send you a PM. Please forward me that list.

Thanks


----------



## Umas

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys....I got a list of essays from someone and he told me that essay in pte would be from this list.....and to my surprise in my test it was from the list....anyone who wants the essays can send me their email ids
> 
> My score was
> L - 82
> S- 90
> W - 80
> R - 78


I sent my mail ID to you. Please send me the list.


----------



## Bk Yogi

Umas said:


> I sent my mail ID to you. Please send me the list.


 I dint get your email id


----------



## Umas

*Email*



Bk Yogi said:


> I dint get your email id


I sent a private message again.


----------



## ellie1987

Hi,

In the speaking questions, should I answer simple, short and finish before 40 seconds for retell lecture and describe image rather than full and complex answer that unfinished by 40 seconds? :juggle:


----------



## basilmabraham

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys....I got a list of essays from someone and he told me that essay in pte would be from this list.....and to my surprise in my test it was from the list....anyone who wants the essays can send me their email ids
> 
> My score was
> L - 82
> S- 90
> W - 80
> R - 78


I cannot send a private message yet, any other way you can share the list of essays?


----------



## enylagan

Hi guys, PTE-A is way easier than IELTS. Took the IELTS 2x and was able to get "proficient English". Then took PTE-A and was able to get "Superior English". If you are in dire need for additional points (just like I was) from your English, then PTE-A is heaven sent.


----------



## basilmabraham

enylagan said:


> Hi guys, PTE-A is way easier than IELTS. Took the IELTS 2x and was able to get "proficient English". Then took PTE-A and was able to get "Superior English". If you are in dire need for additional points (just like I was) from your English, then PTE-A is heaven sent.


thats good to know. I am taking my test on 20th this month. I had got 289 in TOEFL in 2002, hoping to score superior and claim 20 points. Extra points wont hurt.


----------



## enylagan

basilmabraham said:


> thats good to know. I am taking my test on 20th this month. I had got 289 in TOEFL in 2002, hoping to score superior and claim 20 points. Extra points wont hurt.


Good luck!


----------



## basilmabraham

enylagan said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Digvijayl

Hello guys if anybody needs a list for The essays then please follow the link below.

http://dylanaung.blogspot.com.au/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html?m=1


Thanks


----------



## v.vasanth19

Your guidance was great on the other thread.....


----------



## v.vasanth19

v.vasanth19atgmail


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi guys, 
Which one, academics or general ielts/Pte exam does one need to take for aus migration ?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Pte-academic


----------



## v.vasanth19

For immigration purpose IELTS General / PTE Academic.

For education : IELTS Academic (mostly accepted )/ PTE Academic (depends on university) 

Hope it helps


----------



## ice_cool

Expertscafe said:


> If anybody requires PTE material for preparation, please ping me your mail id


Hi,

Can you please share it with me?

My email is [snip]


----------



## kamy58

Guys- Don't post your personal information like email address, Moderator may close this post for not abiding by the rules.


----------



## kaju

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share it with me?
> 
> My email is [snip]



No email addresses or other personal information please! 
(it's in your own interest, you know!) 
Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 

However, since you have more than 5 posts, people can PM (Personal message) you and you them.


----------



## itika30

hi ,

i need PTE material


----------



## itika30

PTE exam practice material required


----------



## itika30

hi

exam level


----------



## nmurshed

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## jveer

I have just completed scored practice test A and scores are L 64 R 53 S 50 W 68 and for enabling skills Grammar 47 Oral fluency 42 pronunciation 32 spelling 55 vocabulary 66 written discourse 47 

To me test was easy except reading I missed 4 repeat sentences because of internet disconnection I need 65 in each How can I improve in 10 days. I have scheduled exam on 20th July.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hello all! After two ielts attempt and two unsuccessful pte attempt, I finally ace it last July 2, 2015. Took the exam 9am and got the result in the evening same day. Very fast!!

L-90, R-77, S-83, W-90 

As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..  

pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey would you be able tell the results of your Ielts and the previous Pte please? And also the link provided by you is not accessible? 

Thanks


ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello all! After two ielts attempt and two unsuccessful pte attempt, I finally ace it last July 2, 2015. Took the exam 9am and got the result in the evening same day. Very fast!!
> 
> L-90, R-77, S-83, W-90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


----------



## basilmabraham

ichoosetoshine said:


> As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..
> 
> pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


The link does not seem to work.:confused2:


----------



## sudeepdai

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello all! After two ielts attempt and two unsuccessful pte attempt, I finally ace it last July 2, 2015. Took the exam 9am and got the result in the evening same day. Very fast!!
> 
> L-90, R-77, S-83, W-90
> 
> As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..
> 
> pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


Great news. Congrats and best of luck for the further steps.
Cheers!


----------



## Kdp2015

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello all! After two ielts attempt and two unsuccessful pte attempt, I finally ace it last July 2, 2015. Took the exam 9am and got the result in the evening same day. Very fast!!
> 
> L-90, R-77, S-83, W-90
> 
> As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..
> 
> pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


Thanks mate


----------



## oz_knightrider

sudeepdai said:


> Great news. Congrats and best of luck for the further steps.
> Cheers!


Hi Guys,

Just wanted to share that I got my PTE reults LRSW-88,86,90,82.
The tips here were quite helpful. Besides that I bought the gold practice tests and it helped.
Now I have got few questions-

1)Should I update my EOI from 189 to 190 or keep both.And when should I update. Is earlier the better as anyways the round is on 6th August

2)what are the chances of getting a invite with 75 points for analyst programmer in the August round?

3)Once I get an invite how long it takes to lodge visa. How big the forms are. I need to submit it asap before my other visa expires.

4)Can someone point me towards a link or list for next steps please.

Thanks


----------



## Kdp2015

Kdp2015 said:


> Thanks mate


It says Blog not found


----------



## hemant_r

Kdp2015 said:


> It says Blog not found


Was it pteacademicreview.wordpress.com ???


----------



## basilmabraham

hemant_r said:


> Was it pteacademicreview.wordpress.com ???


this one works. Thanks


----------



## VK_OZ

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello all! After two ielts attempt and two unsuccessful pte attempt, I finally ace it last July 2, 2015. Took the exam 9am and got the result in the evening same day. Very fast!!
> 
> L-90, R-77, S-83, W-90
> 
> As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..
> 
> pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


Hi,
This link is not working.
It says the blog is not found.
Pls share the correct link.
Thanks,
VK


----------



## VK_OZ

jigarpatel said:


> Very Nice Score Nihal,
> 
> I am also planning to take PTE - A. Can you please share some advice on how to get good score like you?
> Specifically, I find difficulties in Speaking - Repeat sentence, Describe Image/Graph, Retell lecture.
> 
> Can you please explain me how can I improve in above areas?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


Many congrats Jigarbhai.
All the best for OZ dream.
I am stuck at 50 points with 2 IELTS attempts with 6.5 in writing. Now going to take PTE soon. Hopefully will be able to score 65+.
Take care,
Vishal Bhatt


----------



## nehamuppa

Kdp2015 said:


> Thanks mate


Very Congrats to you....
I appeared for PTE 2 times and second time lost by 2 marks in speaking.
The blog link you provided seemed to be not available.Can you please share your tips and how you got such a good score....I mean strategies you applied to improve the score.
Please this is my last attempt , at any cost I have to get my score with 65 in each module.
Please help...............


----------



## boo2013

Can u send me the Recording of the speaking part you mentions ? Thank you so much. I have low pronunciation score that makes my speaking mark always stay at 53~56 



sudeepdai said:


> What specific help would you want?


----------



## eminemkh

subscription......


----------



## Skvach

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello all! After two ielts attempt and two unsuccessful pte attempt, I finally ace it last July 2, 2015. Took the exam 9am and got the result in the evening same day. Very fast!!
> 
> L-90, R-77, S-83, W-90
> 
> As a return of favor for all the tips you gave, I have compiled all tips, resources, links etc on this blog exclusively for all those who would prepare for PTE-A!! I hope this helps you guys..
> 
> pteacademicreview.blogspot.com


 congrats ! You have finally cracked this exam.

Have you figured out the reasons why at your previous exams the speaking was lower than 50, with comparison to the last one , when you scored 83?


----------



## shavu

Hello,
Can some please share some scored online PTE practice test information with me?

Thanks!


----------



## sudeepdai

boo2013 said:


> Can u send me the Recording of the speaking part you mentions ? Thank you so much. I have low pronunciation score that makes my speaking mark always stay at 53~56


Pm me your email id.


----------



## Am1th

can someone give me the online material. mail it at amithpal.dba .. gmail account.


----------



## vish1989

*My experience*

Just got my results, and I passed with flying colours. okay, I will try to give a quick summary of What I thought about the exam straight after the exam and my perception after I got my results.

Firstly, I was super lucky enough to get a date within 5 days, and the issue with that is I got literally no time for preparation since I had work during the week days. I hardly managed to look at the PTE Academic Test Builder book, just to make sure that I am familiar with the topics, and what was to be expected from me. Now I will try to breakdown section, and explain how It went during the test.

*Speaking:* I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
My expectations: 65-70
Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol

*Writing:* I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire  (you see what I did there  ?). So I personally felt I did a good job in this section.
My expectations: 75-80
Results: 82

*Reading*: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much. 
Expectations: 70-80
Results: 85 (MUCH WOW!)

*Listening:* Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.
Expectations: 85
Results: 90 (My fluke guess was right on the money )

After the exams, I was so disappointed with myself, because I felt like I could have done better. I genuinely felt like I had to give my exams again in order to achieve the 20 point requirement for the Ausi PR. I was completely out of confidence, and I was just trying to look for the earliest available booking. At times, I even felt like I may miss the 7 band equivalent requirement (65+) in the speaking section. 

Genuinely, after the results I was shocked. I have got no clue how I got these kind of marks, and well I genuinely don't deserve a 90 in speaking (not that I am going to complain about this). Well, I am only mentioning this because it could help some people to analyse the marking patterns in the PTE. 

Vocab: 90
pronunciation: 90
Oral fluency: 90
Grammar: 82
Spelling: 67 (embarrassing)
Written Discourse : 55 (I don't know what it is, and I don't care).

Feel free to send my any messages, if you need some help. I will try to make a new post giving some more details how to prepare every section (based on my experience).

PS: I loaned the hard-copy of the book so, I cannot send it to you.


----------



## sudeepdai

vish1989 said:


> Just got my results, and I passed with flying colours. okay, I will try to give a quick summary of What I thought about the exam straight after the exam and my perception after I got my results.
> 
> Firstly, I was super lucky enough to get a date within 5 days, and the issue with that is I got literally no time for preparation since I had work during the week days. I hardly managed to look at the PTE Academic Test Builder book, just to make sure that I am familiar with the topics, and what was to be expected from me. Now I will try to breakdown section, and explain how It went during the test.
> 
> *Speaking:* I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> *Writing:* I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire  (you see what I did there  ?). So I personally felt I did a good job in this section.
> My expectations: 75-80
> Results: 82
> 
> *Reading*: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much.
> Expectations: 70-80
> Results: 85 (MUCH WOW!)
> 
> *Listening:* Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.
> Expectations: 85
> Results: 90 (My fluke guess was right on the money )
> 
> After the exams, I was so disappointed with myself, because I felt like I could have done better. I genuinely felt like I had to give my exams again in order to achieve the 20 point requirement for the Ausi PR. I was completely out of confidence, and I was just trying to look for the earliest available booking. At times, I even felt like I may miss the 7 band equivalent requirement (65+) in the speaking section.
> 
> Genuinely, after the results I was shocked. I have got no clue how I got these kind of marks, and well I genuinely don't deserve a 90 in speaking (not that I am going to complain about this). Well, I am only mentioning this because it could help some people to analyse the marking patterns in the PTE.
> 
> Vocab: 90
> pronunciation: 90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Grammar: 82
> Spelling: 67 (embarrassing)
> Written Discourse : 55 (I don't know what it is, and I don't care).
> 
> Feel free to send my any messages, if you need some help. I will try to make a new post giving some more details how to prepare every section (based on my experience).
> 
> PS: I loaned the hard-copy of the book so, I cannot send it to you.


Heyy

Congratulations man. I have always felt that PTE is doable and suggest the same to people. It can be done through practice and good guidance. 

Cheers on that man!
Best of luck for your further steps!


----------



## raghum4u

Hi, seems we both are sailing in the same boat...... First time when i gave my PTE, score was L/R/S/W 68,64,71,64.. Narrow miss. It’s was just a week of preparation. And later I thought i would clear next time with proper preparation. Two weeks of preparation 2nd time PTE 56,70,73, 55 ( messed up with time for Dictation section) It screwed both my listening and writing score.......... now going for third attempt. Crossing fingers...


----------



## raghum4u

Hi, seems we both are sailing in the same boat...... First time when i gave my PTE, score was L/R/S/W 68,64,71,64.. Narrow miss. It’s was just a week of preparation. And later I thought i would clear next time with proper preparation. Two weeks of preparation 2nd time PTE 56,70,73, 55 ( messed up with time for Dictation section) It screwed both my listening and writing score.......... now going for third attempt. Crossing fingers..


----------



## raghum4u

vish1989 said:


> Just got my results, and I passed with flying colours. okay, I will try to give a quick summary of What I thought about the exam straight after the exam and my perception after I got my results.
> 
> Firstly, I was super lucky enough to get a date within 5 days, and the issue with that is I got literally no time for preparation since I had work during the week days. I hardly managed to look at the PTE Academic Test Builder book, just to make sure that I am familiar with the topics, and what was to be expected from me. Now I will try to breakdown section, and explain how It went during the test.
> 
> Speaking: I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> Writing: I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire  (you see what I did there  ?). So I personally felt I did a good job in this section.
> My expectations: 75-80
> Results: 82
> 
> Reading: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much.
> Expectations: 70-80
> Results: 85 (MUCH WOW!)
> 
> Listening: Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.
> Expectations: 85
> Results: 90 (My fluke guess was right on the money )
> 
> After the exams, I was so disappointed with myself, because I felt like I could have done better. I genuinely felt like I had to give my exams again in order to achieve the 20 point requirement for the Ausi PR. I was completely out of confidence, and I was just trying to look for the earliest available booking. At times, I even felt like I may miss the 7 band equivalent requirement (65+) in the speaking section.
> 
> Genuinely, after the results I was shocked. I have got no clue how I got these kind of marks, and well I genuinely don't deserve a 90 in speaking (not that I am going to complain about this). Well, I am only mentioning this because it could help some people to analyse the marking patterns in the PTE.
> 
> Vocab: 90
> pronunciation: 90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Grammar: 82
> Spelling: 67 (embarrassing)
> Written Discourse : 55 (I don't know what it is, and I don't care).
> 
> Feel free to send my any messages, if you need some help. I will try to make a new post giving some more details how to prepare every section (based on my experience).
> 
> PS: I loaned the hard-copy of the book so, I cannot send it to you.


Congrats buddy...!!! That was awesome. Can you please share your vocabulary list with us. Thanks


----------



## raghum4u

shavu said:


> Hello,
> Can some please share some scored online PTE practice test information with me?
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the link for you. 

http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/online-scored-practice-test/


----------



## raghum4u

Bk Yogi said:


> Hello guys....I got a list of essays from someone and he told me that essay in pte would be from this list.....and to my surprise in my test it was from the list....anyone who wants the essays can send me their email ids
> 
> My score was
> L - 82
> S- 90
> W - 80
> R - 78


Opps.. One mark in reading could have taken you to next band. I know how it feels when we miss narrowly.. Anyways Congrats mate . You have very good score.


----------



## Kdp2015

Kdp2015 said:


> Thanks mate


Pteacademicreview.wordpress.com


----------



## Kdp2015

hemant_r said:


> Was it pteacademicreview.wordpress.com ???


Yes


----------



## Kdp2015

VK_OZ said:


> Hi,
> This link is not working.
> It says the blog is not found.
> Pls share the correct link.
> Thanks,
> VK


Pteacademicreview.wordpress.com


----------



## ichoosetoshine

here's the link guys 

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/2015/07/03/actual-pte-a-essay-topics/


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Skvach said:


> congrats ! You have finally cracked this exam.
> 
> Have you figured out the reasons why at your previous exams the speaking was lower than 50, with comparison to the last one , when you scored 83?


I took the first two exams on the same test center. On my 3rd take, I took it on a different exam center. So I guess the problem about my speaking on my first two exams was probably due to computer glitch.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Digvijayl said:


> Hey would you be able tell the results of your Ielts and the previous Pte please? And also the link provided by you is not accessible?
> 
> Thanks


apologies!!! it's pteacademicreview.wordpress.com


----------



## Manu kaur s

Does anyone kn ant pre readinf scoring ?


----------



## Manu kaur s

Like if i choose two option and from that one is right and one is wrong i wont get any nobut if i choose only one thats correct will i get one no or not????


----------



## kamy58

Manu kaur s said:


> Like if i choose two option and from that one is right and one is wrong i wont get any nobut if i choose only one thats correct will i get one no or not????


If you choose two correct, you will get two marks
If you choose one correct and one wrong then no marks
If you choose one correct and don't choose others then you will get one mark


----------



## kamy58

vish1989 said:


> Just got my results, and I passed with flying colours. okay, I will try to give a quick summary of What I thought about the exam straight after the exam and my perception after I got my results.
> 
> Firstly, I was super lucky enough to get a date within 5 days, and the issue with that is I got literally no time for preparation since I had work during the week days. I hardly managed to look at the PTE Academic Test Builder book, just to make sure that I am familiar with the topics, and what was to be expected from me. Now I will try to breakdown section, and explain how It went during the test.
> 
> *Speaking:* I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> *Writing:* I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire  (you see what I did there  ?). So I personally felt I did a good job in this section.
> My expectations: 75-80
> Results: 82
> 
> *Reading*: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much.
> Expectations: 70-80
> Results: 85 (MUCH WOW!)
> 
> *Listening:* Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.
> Expectations: 85
> Results: 90 (My fluke guess was right on the money )
> 
> After the exams, I was so disappointed with myself, because I felt like I could have done better. I genuinely felt like I had to give my exams again in order to achieve the 20 point requirement for the Ausi PR. I was completely out of confidence, and I was just trying to look for the earliest available booking. At times, I even felt like I may miss the 7 band equivalent requirement (65+) in the speaking section.
> 
> Genuinely, after the results I was shocked. I have got no clue how I got these kind of marks, and well I genuinely don't deserve a 90 in speaking (not that I am going to complain about this). Well, I am only mentioning this because it could help some people to analyse the marking patterns in the PTE.
> 
> Vocab: 90
> pronunciation: 90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Grammar: 82
> Spelling: 67 (embarrassing)
> Written Discourse : 55 (I don't know what it is, and I don't care).
> 
> Feel free to send my any messages, if you need some help. I will try to make a new post giving some more details how to prepare every section (based on my experience).
> 
> PS: I loaned the hard-copy of the book so, I cannot send it to you.


 Congrats! I see you kind of found a pattern in reading section, Pleas share those in detail.


----------



## vish1989

raghum4u said:


> Congrats buddy...!!! That was awesome. Can you please share your vocabulary list with us. Thanks


Sure mate. I will try to scan my list when I go to work on monday and upload it in my blogpost on the ptereview site (sorry dont remember the site name, but I will edit it as soon as I find it. )


----------



## vish1989

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> Congratulations man. I have always felt that PTE is doable and suggest the same to people. It can be done through practice and good guidance.
> 
> Cheers on that man!
> Best of luck for your further steps!


Thanks mate. wow! you managed to get a perfect 90 in all sections. Its amazing. And that's absolutely true, with little bit of guidance and some hacks, PTE is possible for almost everyone. Especially, since they are not concerned about your content, all they want is good grammar and good usage of English with a bit of variations in word usage. I was shocked that even in speaking, if you can talk properly it doesn't matter whether you give a wrong answer or not. Good luck to you too mate.

Just wondering, Did you get the invitation for July round or are you waiting for the August round ? if so, we would both be in the same boat, and prolly with the same number of points.


----------



## Ragul28

v.vasanth19 said:


> For immigration purpose IELTS General / PTE Academic.
> 
> For education : IELTS Academic (mostly accepted )/ PTE Academic (depends on university)
> 
> Hope it helps


PTE Academic accepted by more than 90% of Australian Universities :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## sandy456

Hello,
I completed my IELTS for a different reason in November 2012 with scores of
Listening : 9.0
Reading : 9.0
Writing : 6.5
Speaking : 7.5
Overall Band score : 8.0

Is this still valid. Can I use my IELTS result from Nov 2012 still or should I retake ?
If I can use these scores how many points would I get for this ?


----------



## sudeepdai

sandy456 said:


> Hello,
> I completed my IELTS for a different reason in November 2012 with scores of
> Listening : 9.0
> Reading : 9.0
> Writing : 6.5
> Speaking : 7.5
> Overall Band score : 8.0
> 
> Is this still valid. Can I use my IELTS result from Nov 2012 still or should I retake ?
> If I can use these scores how many points would I get for this ?


No points for IELTS. Dont know about the validity.

Cheers


----------



## kamy58

sandy456 said:


> Hello,
> I completed my IELTS for a different reason in November 2012 with scores of
> Listening : 9.0
> Reading : 9.0
> Writing : 6.5
> Speaking : 7.5
> Overall Band score : 8.0
> 
> Is this still valid. Can I use my IELTS result from Nov 2012 still or should I retake ?
> If I can use these scores how many points would I get for this ?


As per your scores, you can not claim points

You should re-take test for two reasons.

1. Visa requirement is have a score taken maximum three years prior to Visa Lodgement, so you would exhaust that limit in Oct/Nov 2015, you may not be able to file the nomination by that time if you start the process now.
2. Your scores are good so atleast 7 in each would give you 10 points.


----------



## sudeepdai

vish1989 said:


> Thanks mate. wow! you managed to get a perfect 90 in all sections. Its amazing. And that's absolutely true, with little bit of guidance and some hacks, PTE is possible for almost everyone. Especially, since they are not concerned about your content, all they want is good grammar and good usage of English with a bit of variations in word usage. I was shocked that even in speaking, if you can talk properly it doesn't matter whether you give a wrong answer or not. Good luck to you too mate.
> 
> Just wondering, Did you get the invitation for July round or are you waiting for the August round ? if so, we would both be in the same boat, and prolly with the same number of points.


PTE is doable. Moreover, the fact that many of us are scoring such high marks in the recent times itself is a proof that it is doable. If we can do it, everybody should be able to do it.

No , I did not get invite for the August round. What is your occupation code?


----------



## vish1989

sudeepdai said:


> PTE is doable. Moreover, the fact that many of us are scoring such high marks in the recent times itself is a proof that it is doable. If we can do it, everybody should be able to do it.
> 
> No , I did not get invite for the August round. What is your occupation code?


its 263111 - Network Engineer.


----------



## eminemkh

I need to do PTE for the superior english... though i have never been there in IELTS
Never attempted PTE and as a Chinese (Hong Konger) I hope this is the way to go. My visa is expiring in March next year, if I do not have the invitation, i probably have to go back and wait.


----------



## sandy456

I am trying to get as much points on the PTE tests and am planning to go for multiple tests.
If I take multiple PTE tests, which result would be considered for points. The latest or the one with the best score. Do we have a choice to input the test which needs to be considered ?


----------



## vish1989

sandy456 said:


> I am trying to get as much points on the PTE tests and am planning to go for multiple tests.
> If I take multiple PTE tests, which result would be considered for points. The latest or the one with the best score. Do we have a choice to input the test which needs to be considered ?


Every PTE tests have a test ID No. I think it depends on the test ID that you enter in your EOI (Expression of Interest) will be considered.


----------



## Manu kaur s

Pte


----------



## Manu kaur s

But here it says if i choose one i will get zero


----------



## kamy58

Manu kaur s said:


> But here it says if i choose one i will get zero


This is what explained earlier in my post for a question if you have two correct answers

If you choose two correct, you will get two marks
If you choose one correct and one wrong then no marks
If you choose one correct and don't choose others then you will get one mark

So, what are you trying to say or ask?


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

I am looking for sample essay for topic:

"Marketing strategy for big companies, should be place or offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation"

please post essay if anyone has it.

Thanks,
Pinali


----------



## Muddasir

Hi guys , 

I recently got these scores as L S R W 66,81,64,64 missed by one point in reading and writing from 65 each. Any suggestions in which specific areas of test, I am lacking to get high score? please advise me. Any suggestion and tip will be appreciated to improve my score to at-least 65 each. Thank you


----------



## Digvijayl

Muddasir said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I recently got these scores as L S R W 66,81,64,64 missed by one point in reading and writing from 65 each. Any suggestions in which specific areas of test, I am lacking to get high score?please advise me. Any suggestion and tip will be appreciated to improve my score to at-least 65 each. Thank you


What are your previous scores both in Ielts and Pte? Are you always lacking only in these 2 sections?


----------



## Skvach

Muddasir said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I recently got these scores as L S R W 66,81,64,64 missed by one point in reading and writing from 65 each. Any suggestions in which specific areas of test, I am lacking to get high score? please advise me. Any suggestion and tip will be appreciated to improve my score to at-least 65 each. Thank you


Maybe in select missing words in the R ( it gives points both for R and W)


----------



## Skvach

If anyone has found any useful online exercises for repeat sentence/write form dictation sections, please share the info.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hello guys I just completed my Pte practice test 2.

I got L R S W- 80,62,69,78

I am really concerned about reading as similar to the first test I am not able to score above 65. I tried the concepts shared in the forum to improve reading grades but The score is still below 65

When I do reading section on other sites like tcy online most of the times i secure good grades. 

It would be great if anybody can help me to improve my score.

PS- my exam is on this Thursday 

Thanks a lot


----------



## hemant_r

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> I can understand the frustration. For the read aloud, I spoke slow and clear. I guess that is the only thing examiner (the computer) is looking for. The words have to be clear, you have to pause when u see a comma, speak a little louder for quotes. That is all. Drop me your email id as a pvt message and maybe I will send you my recording and you can send yours. Would be great if I could be of any help.
> 
> I dont understand how the socres can differ by such margins. Are you sure there was no technical error (maybe mic not working, long pauses) ?
> 
> Anyways, like I always say, PTE is doable. It is not a herculean task like I though before. Msg me your email and I will help you out. Not to worry!
> 
> Cheers and keep up!


Sudeep, Can you please share your recordings with me ?


----------



## gd2015

*PTE - Scored Practice tests.*

Hi everyone
I am appearing for PTE on 11 Aug, 2015. I have gone through the thread and downloaded the practice material avaiable. 
However I am not able to find any scored practice tests. I am answering around 85% questions correctly in listening and reading but I have no idea how much I am scoring.

Can someone please help me with links available for scored practice tests?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Incredibly thankful to lots of people over..Really helps out a lot.


----------



## alokagrawal

Hello guys,

I have started my preparation for PTE and planning to appear soon.

I went through the test format and I feel it suits me better than IELTS.

I have certain questions.

1- while reading passage, can we highlight the key words on the screen?
2- Can we use Ctrl-F to find the key words in a passage?

Thanks
Alok


----------



## mandy2137

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have started my preparation for PTE and planning to appear soon.
> 
> I went through the test format and I feel it suits me better than IELTS.
> 
> I have certain questions.
> 
> 1- while reading passage, can we highlight the key words on the screen?
> 2- Can we use Ctrl-F to find the key words in a passage?
> 
> Thanks
> Alok


For both of questions:

NO


----------



## sudeepdai

gd2015 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am appearing for PTE on 11 Aug, 2015. I have gone through the thread and downloaded the practice material avaiable.
> However I am not able to find any scored practice tests. I am answering around 85% questions correctly in listening and reading but I have no idea how much I am scoring.
> 
> Can someone please help me with links available for scored practice tests?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Heyy
There are no free practice tests availible. You have to buy them seperately from the PTE website. 

PTE Academic Preparation - Online English Practice

On the other hand, you can evaluate yourself. Count the total number of questions (blanks) and then how many you made correct and then convert them to 90. These do not depict the actual scores in anyways but if you are safe here, then you are safe in the test.

say your 85% would be converted to approx 77 out of 90. A little improvement and its superior range. 

Here is the essay rater from PTE btw - Online Proofreader: Pre-Grade Your Essay | Paper Rater


----------



## gd2015

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> There are no free practice tests availible. You have to buy them seperately from the PTE website.
> 
> PTE Academic Preparation - Online English Practice
> 
> On the other hand, you can evaluate yourself. Count the total number of questions (blanks) and then how many you made correct and then convert them to 90. These do not depict the actual scores in anyways but if you are safe here, then you are safe in the test.
> 
> say your 85% would be converted to approx 77 out of 90. A little improvement and its superior range.
> 
> Here is the essay rater from PTE btw - Online Proofreader: Pre-Grade Your Essay | Paper Rater


Thanks a lot Sudeepdai. 
Could you please let me know, how do I take the incorrect answers into account for scoring? In case of multiple choice questions where more than one answer might be correct, how exactly does the scoring happen?


----------



## sudeepdai

gd2015 said:


> Thanks a lot Sudeepdai.
> Could you please let me know, how do I take the incorrect answers into account for scoring? In case of multiple choice questions where more than one answer might be correct, how exactly does the scoring happen?


If you choose only the right answer, 1 point. 
Choose 1 right and 1 wrong, 0 point. 
Both wrong then -2 points. (minus 2)

Each correct gets a point and incorrect gets negative points. 
Therefore it is wise to only select the correct ones and not tick the unsure ones. It is better to get a point than to get none.

Cheers
Hope that helps.


----------



## gd2015

sudeepdai said:


> If you choose only the right answer, 1 point.
> Choose 1 right and 1 wrong, 0 point.
> Both wrong then -2 points. (minus 2)
> 
> Each correct gets a point and incorrect gets negative points.
> Therefore it is wise to only select the correct ones and not tick the unsure ones. It is better to get a point than to get none.
> 
> Cheers
> Hope that helps.


Thanks a lot. It really helps


----------



## jveer

I have just completed scored practice test A and scores are L 64 R 53 S 50 W 68 and for enabling skills Grammar 47 Oral fluency 42 pronunciation 32 spelling 55 vocabulary 66 written discourse 47 

To me test was easy except reading I missed 4 repeat sentences because of internet disconnection I need 65 in each How can I improve in 10 days. I have scheduled exam on 20th July

Please guide me how should I speak in speaking section I was imitating native speakers. 
And in reading section fearing of time shortage I ended up doing whole section 10 min earlier.
I will do mock test 2 on Friday. I need 65 each


----------



## raghum4u

jveer said:


> I have just completed scored practice test A and scores are L 64 R 53 S 50 W 68 and for enabling skills Grammar 47 Oral fluency 42 pronunciation 32 spelling 55 vocabulary 66 written discourse 47
> 
> To me test was easy except reading I missed 4 repeat sentences because of internet disconnection I need 65 in each How can I improve in 10 days. I have scheduled exam on 20th July
> 
> Please guide me how should I speak in speaking section I was imitating native speakers.
> And in reading section fearing of time shortage I ended up doing whole section 10 min earlier.
> I will do mock test 2 on Friday. I need 65 each


Repeat sentence will cost you on Listening and Writing. On contrary, you have scored well in both and lacked in speaking. This shows you are good at it. Well, speaking you need to focus on Describe image which I feel is driving factor. 

For reading, I feel if you manage you time well, you will succeed. Looking at overall score, you English is better and you will get 65. Don't worry. Just keep on practising and focus. You will fly with colours. All the best.


----------



## raghum4u

Digvijayl said:


> Hello guys I just completed my Pte practice test 2.
> 
> I got L R S W- 80,62,69,78
> 
> I am really concerned about reading as similar to the first test I am not able to score above 65. I tried the concepts shared in the forum to improve reading grades but The score is still below 65
> 
> When I do reading section on other sites like tcy online most of the times i secure good grades.
> 
> It would be great if anybody can help me to improve my score.
> 
> PS- my exam is on this Thursday
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi , be double sure in "Multiple choice, choose multiple answers". This has NEGATIVE score. Most of the time only two options are correct (3, i have not found, other members can correct me if I'm wrong). If you are not sure of those two, better skip else you scored marks can bleed. In re-order paragraph try to catch topic sentence.


----------



## jveer

raghum4u said:


> Repeat sentence will cost you on Listening and Writing. On contrary, you have scored well in both and lacked in speaking. This shows you are good at it. Well, speaking you need to focus on Describe image which I feel is driving factor.
> 
> For reading, I feel if you manage you time well, you will succeed. Looking at overall score, you English is better and you will get 65. Don't worry. Just keep on practising and focus. You will fly with colours. All the best.


Thanks for your inspiration. Is there any specific strategy for describe graph also I find re-tell lecture quite challenging and finally what should one say in personal introduction


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Anybody giving exam this week ?


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Guys,
I am preparing to take PTE next week. 
Wanted to ask whether they send any sample test or book after registering for the exam just like IELTS ?

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## BARDIYA

I'm taking pte this Saturday .. got 63 in writing.. need 65.. any helping tips friends ?? Thanks


----------



## basilmabraham

int*MarTiNi said:


> Anybody giving exam this week ?


I am giving the exam next week Monday and my colleague is giving it on Wednesday. No preps done so far.


----------



## veeraa

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am preparing to take PTE next week.
> Wanted to ask whether they send any sample test or book after registering for the exam just like IELTS ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishal


Hi! PTEA guys will not provide any physical material like IELTS. However, you can download some samples from their site. If you go through this thread, you can find lot of materials.


----------



## Sun S

Hi Sudeepdai and other experts.

Need your advise to get 65 in each section.

I have appeared for PTE real exam and got the surprising result compared to my practice score result.
Can you please suggest on Listening and Writing section tips. (I don`t know where I lagged here, probably I might have persuaded summary writing incorrectly : (). Below are my scores. I didn`t even expected that I will lag in these sections because I have 7(Listening) and 6.5(Writing)in IELTS .But by seeing the result I come to know I am wrong in estimating those sections.

PTE Real Test : L/R/S/W---57/65/78/54--(Spelling was --20 : ( )
PTE practice test : L/R/S/W---64/59/60/60

Thanks.


----------



## nehamuppa

how did you get 90 in each....really dont understand.
Listening and reading can be scored point to point...how come you got 90 in writing and speaking
please post some tips....how did you answer the writing summaries.
please need help in those modules .


----------



## sudeepdai

Sun S said:


> Hi Sudeepdai and other experts.
> 
> Need your advise to get 65 in each section.
> 
> I have appeared for PTE real exam and got the surprising result compared to my practice score result.
> Can you please suggest on Listening and Writing section tips. (I don`t know where I lagged here, probably I might have persuaded summary writing incorrectly : (). Below are my scores. I didn`t even expected that I will lag in these sections because I have 7(Listening) and 6.5(Writing)in IELTS .But by seeing the result I come to know I am wrong in estimating those sections.
> 
> PTE Real Test : L/R/S/W---57/65/78/54--(Spelling was --20 : ( )
> PTE practice test : L/R/S/W---64/59/60/60
> 
> Thanks.


Heyy

This is not surprising. There are instances where people have scored even higher marks than yours and scored lower in the actual tests. The causes for this can only be found out by you. We here can only suggest or predict. 

Fortunately your speaking is good enough. Lots of people here lack in speaking. You have to improve in listening and writing, which is doable. 

Now for writing, I believe you were not careful enough as your spellings were not correct. This could be because you didnt get enough time to check in the end. Did you go through the spreadsheet that was floating here on this thread that had lots of essays. Generally the essays in the real exam are similar to those in not same. I myself later found out that the essays that I got in the exams were exactly the same in the real test. So I suggest you to go through the spreadsheet with the essay. Do most of them if not all. You dont even have to write the whole essays, just write down a good intro with a punch line compulsorily. Put in enough relevant idioms and phrases. Make sure the sentences are grammatically correct. Write atleast 4 paragraphs, intro, relevant para 1, relevant para 2 with examples and conclusion and voila, you have above 70 for sure. 

I had written some essays on my blog before the exams. There are 3 essays in the blog written under the time and the words mentioned in the exam. Check the link mrbloggypants.blogspot.in - this will have them.

Now for the listening part, many of us here find listening relatively easy. Here, you have to tell me where you found it difficult and only then I will be able to help you.

Cheers and best of luck for it again.


----------



## sudeepdai

nehamuppa said:


> how did you get 90 in each....really dont understand.
> Listening and reading can be scored point to point...how come you got 90 in writing and speaking
> please post some tips....how did you answer the writing summaries.
> please need help in those modules .


I dont now if you are referring to me, but I will answer this anyways. 

Even I did not believe people people getting 9 in all in IELTS, but there were people I knew who got it. This is not surprising to me anymore. 

To be honest, I feel I have a good grasp of English. I did GRE sometime before so that could have been an added advantage on the writing and the reading portion. I did get 9 in reading in the IELTS as well. I read a lot of books. If you have enough time, then I suggest you to read the "Wordpower Made Easy" book. That book will definitely improve your English as a whole.

For the writing part, I am fond of writing. I am a creative writer not by profession but by passion. I do have some in my blog -> mrbloggypants.blogspot.in . The scoring of the PTE is quite liberal, I do have to admit that. There are certain things to remember while writing, if you fulfil these, then I guess your writing is complete. There is no error to be found in the writing. Content is good, grammar is good, no spelling errors, relavant examples. Moreover, the content asks you to give out your view, so there is no right or wrong. It is your view. If you can present your view in the best way possible and if you are able to convince people or even computer in the case of PTE, you are through. 

For speaking, I am not a native speaker. I am quite fluent in English. I studied in India where as a Nepali, I used to communicate in English. So it comes naturally for me. Moreover, PTE does not take account of your accent. If it did, then I am sure I would not get a perfect score. It takes account of your fluency, content and grammar. If these criteria is fulfilled then you are good to go. 

Moreover, I have given loads of tests and the key thing that I understood is that these English tests dont test how good your core english is but rather test how good you can give the test itself. PTE also doesnt test if you are good at english, it tests if you are good at giving PTE. 

Hope that helped. Also, please dont take anything I say here otherwise. I, in no intent, would want show off or brag about anything. I am just saying what I feel. 

Cheers.


----------



## anand_12_12

My first post in here and essentially to thank this wonderful community. Did come across some invaluable posts resplendent with information made by some of the past test takers that helped me in getting a good score.

Had taken IELTS a few months ago and ended up with an Overall of 8 but good enough for only 10 points. Had to get 20 points to have a realistic shot at an invite and have fortunately received that.

IELTS R-9 L-7 S-8.5 W-7.5 (Overall 8)
.
PTE - Academic Score: R-90 L-90 S-83 W-90 (Overall - 90)


----------



## nehamuppa

I appreciate your honesty in mentioning your flaws and mistakes.....
I appeared for 2 times and lacking in speaking and writing by 1 or 2 points all the time.
Can you please share any tricks or strategies to get required score.
This is my last chance to get the score as I don't have time for visa 189 points.



vish1989 said:


> Just got my results, and I passed with flying colours. okay, I will try to give a quick summary of What I thought about the exam straight after the exam and my perception after I got my results.
> 
> Firstly, I was super lucky enough to get a date within 5 days, and the issue with that is I got literally no time for preparation since I had work during the week days. I hardly managed to look at the PTE Academic Test Builder book, just to make sure that I am familiar with the topics, and what was to be expected from me. Now I will try to breakdown section, and explain how It went during the test.
> 
> *Speaking:* I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> *Writing:* I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire  (you see what I did there  ?). So I personally felt I did a good job in this section.
> My expectations: 75-80
> Results: 82
> 
> *Reading*: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much.
> Expectations: 70-80
> Results: 85 (MUCH WOW!)
> 
> *Listening:* Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.
> Expectations: 85
> Results: 90 (My fluke guess was right on the money )
> 
> After the exams, I was so disappointed with myself, because I felt like I could have done better. I genuinely felt like I had to give my exams again in order to achieve the 20 point requirement for the Ausi PR. I was completely out of confidence, and I was just trying to look for the earliest available booking. At times, I even felt like I may miss the 7 band equivalent requirement (65+) in the speaking section.
> 
> Genuinely, after the results I was shocked. I have got no clue how I got these kind of marks, and well I genuinely don't deserve a 90 in speaking (not that I am going to complain about this). Well, I am only mentioning this because it could help some people to analyse the marking patterns in the PTE.
> 
> Vocab: 90
> pronunciation: 90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Grammar: 82
> Spelling: 67 (embarrassing)
> Written Discourse : 55 (I don't know what it is, and I don't care).
> 
> Feel free to send my any messages, if you need some help. I will try to make a new post giving some more details how to prepare every section (based on my experience).
> 
> PS: I loaned the hard-copy of the book so, I cannot send it to you.


----------



## Sun S

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> This is not surprising. There are instances where people have scored even higher marks than yours and scored lower in the actual tests. The causes for this can only be found out by you. We here can only suggest or predict.
> 
> Fortunately your speaking is good enough. Lots of people here lack in speaking. You have to improve in listening and writing, which is doable.
> 
> Now for writing, I believe you were not careful enough as your spellings were not correct. This could be because you didnt get enough time to check in the end. Did you go through the spreadsheet that was floating here on this thread that had lots of essays. Generally the essays in the real exam are similar to those in not same. I myself later found out that the essays that I got in the exams were exactly the same in the real test. So I suggest you to go through the spreadsheet with the essay. Do most of them if not all. You dont even have to write the whole essays, just write down a good intro with a punch line compulsorily. Put in enough relevant idioms and phrases. Make sure the sentences are grammatically correct. Write atleast 4 paragraphs, intro, relevant para 1, relevant para 2 with examples and conclusion and voila, you have above 70 for sure.
> 
> I had written some essays on my blog before the exams. There are 3 essays in the blog written under the time and the words mentioned in the exam. Check the link mrbloggypants.blogspot.in - this will have them.
> 
> Now for the listening part, many of us here find listening relatively easy. Here, you have to tell me where you found it difficult and only then I will be able to help you.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck for it again.



Thanks Sudeepdai.
I will refer to those essays list. Reason for my low score might be due to disturbance caused by other guys . Anyway, I will practice more on summary writing sections.

Once again thanks for spending your time to reply my post.


----------



## raghum4u

anand_12_12 said:


> My first post in here and essentially to thank this wonderful community. Did come across some invaluable posts resplendent with information made by some of the past test takers that helped me in getting a good score.
> 
> Had taken IELTS a few months ago and ended up with an Overall of 8 but good enough for only 10 points. Had to get 20 points to have a realistic shot at an invite and have fortunately received that.
> 
> IELTS R-9 L-7 S-8.5 W-7.5 (Overall 8)
> .
> PTE - Academic Score: R-90 L-90 S-83 W-90 (Overall - 90)


Congrats buddy..!! Break a leg.


----------



## jveer

Hi seniors I am currently doing macmillan academic testbuilder and I am finding reading part quite challenging especially fill in the blanks and re-ordering paragraphs Are they really tough. And any advice to introduce yourself at the beginning. Also any tips for re-tell lecture.


----------



## gnt

Guys; 

There was a list of essay for PTE A ; 

Please can some one forwards it to me please .


----------



## athar.dcsian

gnt said:


> Guys;
> 
> There was a list of essay for PTE A ;
> 
> Please can some one forwards it to me please .


The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/2015/07/03/actual-pte-a-essay-topics/

Also, you can evaluate your essay writing from here

Online Proofreader: Pre-Grade Your Essay | Paper Rater


----------



## Am1th

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am preparing to take PTE next week.
> Wanted to ask whether they send any sample test or book after registering for the exam just like IELTS ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishal



I have booked the test, and I don't think they will give any material like IELTS.anyhow at pearson site you can get some free material.


----------



## nav_aus

I got email that my result is out but when I login and not able to view my result. It shows some error message. Senior any insight? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## mandy2137

nav_aus said:


> I got email that my result is out but when I login and not able to view my result. It shows some error message. Senior any insight? :confused2::confused2:


Try after some time..

all the best


----------



## nav_aus

oh thanks Mandy. It has been already over an hour...feeling uneasy. Any idea, if it happens usually


----------



## mandy2137

nav_aus said:


> oh thanks Mandy. It has been already over an hour...feeling uneasy. Any idea, if it happens usually


Yes it does..be calm..dont worry...


----------



## jveer

nav aus How you felt after exam I mean was it easier or tougher than expected and any suggestions for me my exam is scheduled on 20 July


----------



## JK684

nav_aus said:


> I got email that my result is out but when I login and not able to view my result. It shows some error message. Senior any insight? :confused2::confused2:



it happened to me as well, and I was able to view the results only after a delay of 2 days. You can contact their customer care and report an incident.


----------



## kamy58

nav_aus said:


> oh thanks Mandy. It has been already over an hour...feeling uneasy. Any idea, if it happens usually


Relax, you have done the difficult part already. Call the customer care they should be able to get this fixed.


----------



## banditison

thank you for all the tips


----------



## Digvijayl

Hello guys,

Any tips to be followed during giving the real exam? 

My exam is today. 

Thanks


----------



## jveer

Digvijayl said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any tips to be followed during giving the real exam?
> 
> My exam is today.
> 
> Thanks


Best of luck buddy. My real exam is on 20th. Don't forget to share your experience after exam.


----------



## mmauk11

For those who have already done the test, please do not forget to update me in my blog if you get new essay topic. Please leave in the comment. This is to help each other. We appreciate it. 

The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## Meysam270

*Re-scoring - Confusing scores*

Hi guys,

I have recently taken two PTE tests and the outcome is a bit confusing for me.

My first test scores:
R:69
S:64
L:64
W:64 Grammer: 65 spelling:46 Vocabulary:58 Written Discours: 79

Second test scores:
R:65
S:65
L:57
W:63 Grammer: 82 spelling:48 Vocabulary:90 Written Discours: 90

As you see I have improved in all the aspects of writing madule, but my overall writing score has dropped! 
Does anyone know what wrong is here that reduced my final score? Do you think re-scoring would be a good idea since all the assessment is computerised?

Thanks,
Meysam


----------



## Umas

As far as I know, few of the test in listening section also contributes to writing score. For example Listening - Summarize spoken text, Listening - Fill in the blanks, Listening - Write from dictation are considered for calculating writing score. Since, your listening score decreased in the second test, that made writing score also to decrease. 

One think to note here is, R/L/W/S score are not calculated in isolation for each section. You may ref to PTE academic book. It mentions, for each test contributes to which of R/L/W/S. 



Meysam270 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently taken two PTE tests and the outcome is a bit confusing for me.
> 
> My first test scores:
> R:69
> S:64
> L:64
> W:64 Grammer: 65 spelling:46 Vocabulary:58 Written Discours: 79
> 
> Second test scores:
> R:65
> S:65
> L:57
> W:63 Grammer: 82 spelling:48 Vocabulary:90 Written Discours: 90
> 
> As you see I have improved in all the aspects of writing madule, but my overall writing score has dropped!
> Does anyone know what wrong is here that reduced my final score? Do you think re-scoring would be a good idea since all the assessment is computerised?
> 
> Thanks,
> Meysam


----------



## Digvijayl

I just completed my Pte exam.

According to me this exam needs a good amount of preparation and small things should be taken care.

My exam was not good at all.The guys appearing for Pte soon please be calm all the time during the exam and stay focused because there can be a possibility that you may get distracted with the time barrier and other students doing the exam. 

Manage your time well and practice as much as you can.

I think I will book one more exam soon as this test is Easier as compared to Ielts.

Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl

Do the results come on weekends also?


----------



## jveer

Digvijayl said:


> I just completed my Pte exam.
> 
> According to me this exam needs a good amount of preparation and small things should be taken care.
> 
> My exam was not good at all.The guys appearing for Pte soon please be calm all the time during the exam and stay focused because there can be a possibility that you may get distracted with the time barrier and other students doing the exam.
> 
> Manage your time well and practice as much as you can.
> 
> I think I will book one more exam soon as this test is Easier as compared to Ielts.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for sharing your experience. May you score more than your expectations because all those who said their exam was disaster scored well. 
How did you prepared for the test means using official guide or macmillan testbuider 
Have you done scored practice tests
How did you find speaking section in real test easy or confusing especially re-tell lecture and repeat sentence 
and finally what was the topic of essay


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Just gave a mock exam and again got around 72 in reading.
Any suggestion please ..Desperately need some.


----------



## Skvach

int*MarTiNi said:


> Just gave a mock exam and again got around 72 in reading.
> Any suggestion please ..Desperately need some.


Practice is the key.


----------



## Skvach

Meysam270 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently taken two PTE tests and the outcome is a bit confusing for me.
> 
> My first test scores:
> R:69
> S:64
> L:64
> W:64 Grammer: 65 spelling:46 Vocabulary:58 Written Discours: 79
> 
> Second test scores:
> R:65
> S:65
> L:57
> W:63 Grammer: 82 spelling:48 Vocabulary:90 Written Discours: 90
> 
> As you see I have improved in all the aspects of writing madule, but my overall writing score has dropped!
> Does anyone know what wrong is here that reduced my final score? Do you think re-scoring would be a good idea since all the assessment is computerised?
> 
> Thanks,
> Meysam


There is no correlation between points for writing disclosure and points for writing module. You can achieve 90 in writing but 60 in wring disclosure, and vice versa.

You scored less, for you'd made mistakes in some parts of the test, related to the W module.
Based on you Vocabulary and wring disclosure your essay was good. However, your spelling indicates that you could have problems in write from dictation, select missing words and fill in the blanks sections. They also affect L score, which is also low.


----------



## singhk.2013

Where can I find the mock tests for preparing PTE-A exam?

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## jveer

singhk.2013 said:


> Where can I find the mock tests for preparing PTE-A exam?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,


Mock tests can be found on pearson official site https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## nap123

jveer said:


> Mock tests can be found on pearson official site https://ptepractice.com/


i would suggest you all to practice all the four tests given. in pte academic practice test plus book before taking pte Academic test , it's really helpful


----------



## jveer

nap123 said:


> i would suggest you all to practice all the four tests given. in pte academic practice test plus book before taking pte Academic test , it's really helpful


I have practiced all the tests in pte academic practice test plus book and after that I taken scored test A a week ago in which I scored overall 59 with 50 in S and 53 in R rest were above 65 I need over 65 in each 
now I have practiced macmillan testbuilder also 
I will try scored test B tomorrow 
Any specific advice for speaking and reading


----------



## Digvijayl

jveer said:


> nap123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would suggest you all to practice all the four tests given. in pte academic practice test plus book before taking pte Academic test , it's really helpful
> 
> 
> 
> I have practiced all the tests in pte academic practice test plus book and after that I taken scored test A a week ago in which I scored overall 59 with 50 in S and 53 in R rest were above 65 I need over 65 in each
> now I have practiced macmillan testbuilder also
> I will try scored test B tomorrow
> Any specific advice for speaking and reading
Click to expand...

Hey for speaking be relaxed and speak at a normal pace and take care of the pauses. For graphs just look at the main points of the graph carefully and when speaking highlight them properly. Try to end your description by a conclusion which can fetch you better marks.

For reading go to YouTube and search for reading tips for Pte. There you will see a video in which a guy explains the tricks to solve the reading section. 

Thanks


----------



## staracqurian

Congratulations...!!! Mate....!!!


----------



## nap123

Digvijayl said:


> Hey for speaking be relaxed and speak at a normal pace and take care of the pauses. For graphs just look at the main points of the graph carefully and when speaking highlight them properly. Try to end your description by a conclusion which can fetch you better marks. For reading go to YouTube and search for reading tips for Pte. There you will see a video in which a guy explains the tricks to solve the reading section. Thanks



google bar graphs images and practice everyday speaking about those graphs .. you will get similar images in paper . Read sample answers from the macmilian book . In reading i think of you are able to do one of the re-order paraghraphs correct then you will be able to score 65 in reading as you will loose almost 10 marks if u attempt both the questions incorrect. dont waste much time on multiple choice multiple answers. dont skip reading lines in fill in the blanks questions. . read full paragraph as the tone of the paragraph plays an important role in selecting correct word from the options. Another thing don't make spelling mistakes at all. write simple english .. like a 7th standard school kid . dont use hifi words . write simple write correct (spellings and grammar)


----------



## Digvijayl

Hello everyone I am glad to announce that I have received the desired score in Pte which I had given yesterday. I received the results in less than 24 hours which is really great.
Any help needed by anyone is welcomed.
My scores are as follows:

L-90
R-68
S-75
W-83

Enabling skills
Grammar-88
Oral fluency-57
Pronunciation-75
Spelling-78
Vocabulary-90
Written discourse-90

Are enabling skills taken into consideration by the immigration?


----------



## mandy2137

Digvijayl said:


> Hello everyone I am glad to announce that I have received the desired score in Pte which I had given yesterday. I received the results in less than 24 hours which is really great.
> Any help needed by anyone is welcomed.
> My scores are as follows:
> 
> L-90
> R-68
> S-75
> W-83
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar-88
> Oral fluency-57
> Pronunciation-75
> Spelling-78
> Vocabulary-90
> Written discourse-90
> 
> Are enabling skills taken into consideration by the immigration?


Congrats mate..

No they consider only Communication skills...


----------



## Digvijayl

Thanks a lot. 

I highly appreciate the guidance provided via this forum. I thank each and every member for their support and motivation.
Pte is quite do able and it's easy to score except reading as I felt that reading of Ielts is much easier.

One key point lies in your practice. I highly recommend everyone to take up the gold prep kit and it's really vital for your success. 

Thanks


----------



## jveer

Digvijayl said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I highly appreciate the guidance provided via this forum. I thank each and every member for their support and motivation.
> Pte is quite do able and it's easy to score except reading as I felt that reading of Ielts is much easier.
> 
> One key point lies in your practice. I highly recommend everyone to take up the gold prep kit and it's really vital for your success.
> 
> Thanks


first of all congratulations to you 
did you find real exam easier than that of gold kit I am bit worried because reading in scored test is quite difficult and how much you scored in scored tests just to have an idea


----------



## jveer

I just called test centre they told me to arrive at least 45 min earlier than the scheduled time should I go that early what they do when we reach there in that much time .


----------



## sudeepdai

jveer said:


> I just called test centre they told me to arrive at least 45 min earlier than the scheduled time should I go that early what they do when we reach there in that much time .


It is always better to go early. You will feel confident. However, dont go very early. They will not need 45 minutes of your time. They will brief you about the test. They will tell you to keep all your belongings outside. Then they will take your fingerprint and prints of your palm. This is for reasons to prevent duplicity.

Better to be there at the time they have told you to come. 

Best of luck !!


----------



## Digvijayl

thanks jveer! I was also nervous after completing the practice tests as I got 57 and 62 in reading, But I found a big difference in the reading of real and practice test. The vocabulary level of the real test is lower than the practice test. 

There will be an odd question which you can find tricky. The main problem was the time in my case and I feel that I wasted too much time in the multiple choice questions and then rushed through the rest of the part!!

So be careful about the time !!

Good luck!!


----------



## vish1989

nehamuppa said:


> I appreciate your honesty in mentioning your flaws and mistakes.....
> I appeared for 2 times and lacking in speaking and writing by 1 or 2 points all the time.
> Can you please share any tricks or strategies to get required score.
> This is my last chance to get the score as I don't have time for visa 189 points.


Hello Neha,
Sorry for the late reply and sorry that it didn't work for you till now. Hopefully it will this time. 
I can tell you what I did in more details.

*Speaking* : I wasn't too concerned here since I have been living in English speaking countries for the last 8 years, and I have an almost native like pronunciation and accent. But I can tell you a few things that you could do here to improve. 

Actually, I think it will help me more if you tell me how much points you got last time, as in are you planning to get 8 each or 7 each equivalent ???


----------



## haisergeant

Digvijayl said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I highly appreciate the guidance provided via this forum. I thank each and every member for their support and motivation.
> Pte is quite do able and it's easy to score except reading as I felt that reading of Ielts is much easier.
> 
> One key point lies in your practice. I highly recommend everyone to take up the gold prep kit and it's really vital for your success.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations, Digvijayl

One question to ask: so did you just practise gold prep kit only, not any other resources?


----------



## Digvijayl

I bought the Pearson Pte academic book and just the gold prep kit. I did not go through McMillan or any other resource.

Thanks


----------



## nap123

macmilian book is available on kickass torrent for free.. get it and study it. It would definitely help you guys.

PTE ACADEMIC Testbuilder


----------



## umatirumala

Can anyone help in knowing the PTE dates till December 2015, please.


----------



## jveer

Just completed scored test B In speaking section I found repeat sentence quite tough they were fast and one retell lecture was out of my grasp . Reading was tough especially fill in the blanks options were closely related . In listening write from dictation was very fast and I could grasp only half of the sentences writing was easy especially summary but there were two essays and scores are L 74 R 64 S 57 W 77 overall 67 Seniors give me advice to improve speaking score .
and how can I relate this result to the real exam it is on 20th.


----------



## Jamil Sid

I din not find Mcmilliain Book in Saudi Arabia IF someone have please share.


----------



## kamy58

umatirumala said:


> Can anyone help in knowing the PTE dates till December 2015, please.


Check here

Seat Availability Search

http://pearsonpte.com/book/


----------



## zzmonkeyzz

Digvijayl said:


> Hello everyone I am glad to announce that I have received the desired score in Pte which I had given yesterday. I received the results in less than 24 hours which is really great.
> Any help needed by anyone is welcomed.
> My scores are as follows:
> 
> L-90
> R-68
> S-75
> W-83
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar-88
> Oral fluency-57
> Pronunciation-75
> Spelling-78
> Vocabulary-90
> Written discourse-90
> 
> Are enabling skills taken into consideration by the immigration?



Hi, can you tell me how do you feel about the difficulty ?
Is it closer to Macmillan or the PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key?
Also, what are the notepad and pen like ?
Thank you


----------



## nish19

*speaking score*

hi zzmonkeyzz,

I have given PTE A 3 times but every time i missed in speaking section, my pronunciation and oral fluency score was shocking not more then 30 some times my pronunciation is like 10-20-29-33.
my speaking score is 43-39-33. I am very frustrating about my score, even though i got 7 in Speaking in IELTS Exam 4 times. I don't know why my voice is not recognize by computer. How do i need to speak in front of computer. Do i need tyo wait till recording status changes to completed or can i click before that and move on next item, i am still confuse. Is my voice recorded if i click before status completed on screen. guide me on that. Do i need to speak slowly or fast or do i need to speak like their accent , like UK native speech, can i speak UK native accent or my one is accepted by computer. 
Is there any one who can give me proper guidance on that. Any help on that would be appreciate. Pl Pl Pl Pl Pl Pl help me


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Same is the case here while I was able to score 80+ is most the the sections my speaking score was quite dismal.
I think it might be due to the background noise , since a lot of people were giving exam at that time.
Any ideas if I can challenge my score with PTE ?

I did raise my hand in order to complain regarding the background noise while the exam was in process.



nish19 said:


> hi zzmonkeyzz,
> 
> I have given PTE A 3 times but every time i missed in speaking section, my pronunciation and oral fluency score was shocking not more then 30 some times my pronunciation is like 10-20-29-33.
> my speaking score is 43-39-33. I am very frustrating about my score, even though i got 7 in Speaking in IELTS Exam 4 times. I don't know why my voice is not recognize by computer. How do i need to speak in front of computer. Do i need tyo wait till recording status changes to completed or can i click before that and move on next item, i am still confuse. Is my voice recorded if i click before status completed on screen. guide me on that. Do i need to speak slowly or fast or do i need to speak like their accent , like UK native speech, can i speak UK native accent or my one is accepted by computer.
> Is there any one who can give me proper guidance on that. Any help on that would be appreciate. Pl Pl Pl Pl Pl Pl help me


----------



## Srilatha

I have given Practice Test A and B.The results are below.

Practice Test A: May 20th 2015

L- 59
R- 54
S- 66
W- 67

Practice Test B: July 18th 2015

L- 69
R- 60
S- 90
W- 67

My target score is 65.My real exam is on 20th july. I am bit worried my reading. 

Please give me some tips.


----------



## jveer

Srilatha said:


> I have given Practice Test A and B.The results are below.
> 
> Practice Test A: May 20th 2015
> 
> L- 59
> R- 54
> S- 66
> W- 67
> 
> Practice Test B: July 18th 2015
> 
> L- 69
> R- 60
> S- 90
> W- 67
> 
> My target score is 65.My real exam is on 20th july. I am bit worried my reading.
> 
> Please give me some tips.


What a coincidence I have also given Practice test B on July 18 and my scores are 
L 74
R 64
S 57
W 77
My target score is also 65 and My real exam is on 20th july But I am bit worried about speaking 
Any tip you scored so high in speaking To me repeat sentence was too fast to grasp 
also I made mistake in describe graph 
and how to prepare for 30 seconds intro at the beginning 
how one can utilise this time effectively 
and finally best of luck


----------



## nehamuppa

Hi,
I got L:72 R70 S:63 and W:68
I need 65 in each


----------



## sudeepdai

jveer said:


> What a coincidence I have also given Practice test B on July 18 and my scores are
> 
> L 74
> 
> R 64
> 
> S 57
> 
> W 77
> 
> My target score is also 65 and My real exam is on 20th july But I am bit worried about speaking
> 
> Any tip you scored so high in speaking To me repeat sentence was too fast to grasp
> 
> also I made mistake in describe graph
> 
> and how to prepare for 30 seconds intro at the beginning
> 
> how one can utilise this time effectively
> 
> and finally best of luck



For the intro, you can say anything you are familiar with. Thats just to get you familiarised to speaking. Say about your goals and ambitions or why you like where you live. Speak anything you want. You will not be judged for it.

Repeat sentence is not very difficult in the exam. Take it easy. Dont stress. 
For the graph, follow the simple rule i have mentioned previously.
Intro, axes, high, low and conclusion thing.

Keep checking the time. Follow your normal pace but do know how much time to spend in each question. Also, you cannot come vack to the question once you press next. Check your options again before pressing next.

Moreover, dont stress as you have exam in a few days. Chill and since you have worked hard, you should ve able to clear it. Mocks are a little difficult than the real exams in most of the cases.

Cheers and Best of Luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish1989

nehamuppa said:


> Hi,
> I got L:72 R70 S:63 and W:68
> I need 65 in each


Hello Neha, it should be doable in your case. 

So in speaking what I would suggest you to do is to read a newspaper (without any accent). The more you read, the more fluent you will get. This will help you to improve your general reading. 

Secondly, talk in english with everyone around you, that will make you more comfortable in using english during the exam. 

Thirdly, in reading the sentence loudly section, utilise the time given to prepare by skimming through the whole text and correctly reading complicated words. That will make sure that you have been able to read/ pronounce them properly when you speak.

In terms of graphs and pictures, there is no correct answer. All they want to make sure is whether you are able to talk in proper English without a lot of breaks or mumbling.
One thing you can do is use a Voice recognition software to test how many words that you speak are audible and clearly understood by the software such as google now or SIRI. And try to practice as much as you can on that bit. 

Then in writing, google "smart words to use in an essay". Learn some 100's of such words that will help you to change simple words that we normally use to a high level word, thus ameliorating your lexical repertoire. 

Make sure your grammar and punctuation is correct. this is very important.

Thirdly, devise a plan for the essay. take first 3-4 mins to make points of what you want to write. Use the next 6 minutes to write in simple english, and then use the remaining time to use good words from the vocab.
eg-> strength can be converted to fortify, friendly to amicable/ amiable and so on. 

For the summarise the passage, read one para -> then write a small summary, then read para-2 write a small summary and then para3 and write a small summary. Then conjoin all of them using the write punctuation marks and paraphrasing a bit of text here and there. 
Also remember, its the computer which is checking your answers. So sometimes it can even give you full marks even if its not making logical sense. The reason being that they are mainly concerned about your English usage as opposed to testing you knowledge about the subject. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## nehamuppa

thanks a lot for such a valuable info provided.

Will surely follow what you said and keep you updated .............




vish1989 said:


> Hello Neha, it should be doable in your case.
> 
> So in speaking what I would suggest you to do is to read a newspaper (without any accent). The more you read, the more fluent you will get. This will help you to improve your general reading.
> 
> Secondly, talk in english with everyone around you, that will make you more comfortable in using english during the exam.
> 
> Thirdly, in reading the sentence loudly section, utilise the time given to prepare by skimming through the whole text and correctly reading complicated words. That will make sure that you have been able to read/ pronounce them properly when you speak.
> 
> In terms of graphs and pictures, there is no correct answer. All they want to make sure is whether you are able to talk in proper English without a lot of breaks or mumbling.
> One thing you can do is use a Voice recognition software to test how many words that you speak are audible and clearly understood by the software such as google now or SIRI. And try to practice as much as you can on that bit.
> 
> Then in writing, google "smart words to use in an essay". Learn some 100's of such words that will help you to change simple words that we normally use to a high level word, thus ameliorating your lexical repertoire.
> 
> Make sure your grammar and punctuation is correct. this is very important.
> 
> Thirdly, devise a plan for the essay. take first 3-4 mins to make points of what you want to write. Use the next 6 minutes to write in simple english, and then use the remaining time to use good words from the vocab.
> eg-> strength can be converted to fortify, friendly to amicable/ amiable and so on.
> 
> For the summarise the passage, read one para -> then write a small summary, then read para-2 write a small summary and then para3 and write a small summary. Then conjoin all of them using the write punctuation marks and paraphrasing a bit of text here and there.
> Also remember, its the computer which is checking your answers. So sometimes it can even give you full marks even if its not making logical sense. The reason being that they are mainly concerned about your English usage as opposed to testing you knowledge about the subject.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## jveer

sudeepdai said:


> For the intro, you can say anything you are familiar with. Thats just to get you familiarised to speaking. Say about your goals and ambitions or why you like where you live. Speak anything you want. You will not be judged for it.
> 
> Repeat sentence is not very difficult in the exam. Take it easy. Dont stress.
> For the graph, follow the simple rule i have mentioned previously.
> Intro, axes, high, low and conclusion thing.
> 
> Keep checking the time. Follow your normal pace but do know how much time to spend in each question. Also, you cannot come vack to the question once you press next. Check your options again before pressing next.
> 
> Moreover, dont stress as you have exam in a few days. Chill and since you have worked hard, you should ve able to clear it. Mocks are a little difficult than the real exams in most of the cases.
> 
> Cheers and Best of Luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sudeepdai for your encouragement.
In actual test does time for writing is separately measured for each question whether it is summary or essay or it is combined with speaking and I have to figure out myself.


----------



## sudeepdai

jveer said:


> Thanks Sudeepdai for your encouragement.
> 
> In actual test does time for writing is separately measured for each question whether it is summary or essay or it is combined with speaking and I have to figure out myself.



Writing is seperately measured. Each section in writing itself is seperately measured. Essay will be given 20 minutes seperately. 
You get the point. Not to worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umatirumala

If we are applying for PR then what PTE should we write???

General PTE or Academic??

Please enter your comments

thank you


----------



## kamy58

umatirumala said:


> If we are applying for PR then what PTE should we write???
> 
> General PTE or Academic??
> 
> Please enter your comments
> 
> thank you


PTE Academic


----------



## shavu

Any online grammar checker site , please suggest ?


----------



## kamy58

shavu said:


> Any online grammar checker site , please suggest ?


There are plenty, just google "online grammar check". Also, your MS word is also a good tool for this purpose


----------



## shavu

kamy58 said:


> There are plenty, just google "online grammar check". Also, your MS word is also a good tool for this purpose


Thanks!


----------



## nish19

int*MarTiNi said:


> Same is the case here while I was able to score 80+ is most the the sections my speaking score was quite dismal.
> I think it might be due to the background noise , since a lot of people were giving exam at that time.
> Any ideas if I can challenge my score with PTE ?
> 
> I did raise my hand in order to complain regarding the background noise while the exam was in process.


So what we can do to improve our speaking part if you know something pl help me


----------



## arun_kookie

Follow neutral accent . you can watch CNN or Al Jazeera for this. Don't concentrate hard on the content. there are tricks for each exercise. For example, you should use words like clearly, gradually, steep rise or increase, fluctuating, north of the map, southeast corner of the building and so on.... in describe image section. For retell lecture, make sure you speak almost till the end and dont pause in search of words. Even if it is irrelavant keep up the flow of words.




nish19 said:


> int*MarTiNi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same is the case here while I was able to score 80+ is most the the sections my speaking score was quite dismal.
> I think it might be due to the background noise , since a lot of people were giving exam at that time.
> Any ideas if I can challenge my score with PTE ?
> 
> I did raise my hand in order to complain regarding the background noise while the exam was in process.
> 
> 
> 
> So what we can do to improve our speaking part if you know something pl help me
Click to expand...


----------



## swak_2411

*PTE Preparation Time*

Hello Members,

Please suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE. I am having 10 Years of experience in Analytics.

TIA


----------



## arun_kookie

One week to 10 days is more than enough. 



swak_2411 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Please suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE. I am having 10 Years of experience in Analytics.
> 
> TIA


----------



## sudeepdai

swak_2411 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest how much time does it take to prepare for PTE. I am having 10 Years of experience in Analytics.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



It totally depends upon how much grasp you already have in English. Give a mock test and find out for yourself. Your preperation time cannot be determined by anybody else but you. I would suggest atleast 20-25 days for anybody. It takes sometime to get familiarised with the test format. Moreover, it also depends upon how much time you can give each day. 

Cheers and best of luck


----------



## shavu

Digvijayl said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I highly appreciate the guidance provided via this forum. I thank each and every member for their support and motivation.
> Pte is quite do able and it's easy to score except reading as I felt that reading of Ielts is much easier.
> 
> One key point lies in your practice. I highly recommend everyone to take up the gold prep kit and it's really vital for your success.
> 
> Thanks


Other then 2 scored tests- what other material is their in the GOLD kit, how its going to help ?

These 2 scored tests are really good to have, are these limited to utilize twice only?


----------



## JK684

Srilatha said:


> I have given Practice Test A and B.The results are below.
> 
> Practice Test A: May 20th 2015
> 
> L- 59
> R- 54
> S- 66
> W- 67
> 
> Practice Test B: July 18th 2015
> 
> L- 69
> R- 60
> S- 90
> W- 67
> 
> My target score is 65.My real exam is on 20th july. I am bit worried my reading.
> 
> Please give me some tips.


Reading section is all about managing the total time effectively. Dont spend too much time for rearranging sentences and reading passage & answer questions. The fill in the blanks sections are relatively easy.


----------



## Umas

Got my test B scores ... just on the edge ... Need 65 in all ... my actual test in on 22nd July .. very nervous, but optimistic that I will achieve 65+

*Test B scores - 19th July*

Communicative Skills

*Listening - 66
Reading - 66
Speaking - 73
Writing - 63*

Enabling Skills

Grammar - 42
Oral Fluency - 72
Pronunciation - 64
Spelling - 60
Vocabulary - 68
Written Discourse - 45

*Test A score - 5th July *


Communicative Skills

*Listening - 60
Reading - 59
Speaking - 72
Writing - 56*

Enabling Skills

Grammar - 28
Oral Fluency - 85
Pronunciation - 68
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 29
Written Discourse - 47


----------



## kamy58

Umas said:


> Got my test B scores ... just on the edge ... Need 65 in all ... my actual test in on 22nd July .. very nervous, but optimistic that I will achieve 65+
> 
> *Test B scores - 19th July*
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> *Listening - 66
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 73
> Writing - 63*
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 42
> Oral Fluency - 72
> Pronunciation - 64
> Spelling - 60
> Vocabulary - 68
> Written Discourse - 45
> 
> *Test A score - 5th July *
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> *Listening - 60
> Reading - 59
> Speaking - 72
> Writing - 56*
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 28
> Oral Fluency - 85
> Pronunciation - 68
> Spelling - 19
> Vocabulary - 29
> Written Discourse - 47


Good, I think you would get it comfortably


----------



## Jamil Sid

Yesterday, I was appeared in the mock test A and got R37/W37/L37and S37
My english is good enough even lot of time I communicate with western people, but I don't know
how I got the desired marks. Please somebody give me suggestion.


----------



## alokagrawal

good luck.

give us the good news once you get 



Umas said:


> Got my test B scores ... just on the edge ... Need 65 in all ... my actual test in on 22nd July .. very nervous, but optimistic that I will achieve 65+
> 
> *Test B scores - 19th July*
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> *Listening - 66
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 73
> Writing - 63*
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 42
> Oral Fluency - 72
> Pronunciation - 64
> Spelling - 60
> Vocabulary - 68
> Written Discourse - 45
> 
> *Test A score - 5th July *
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> *Listening - 60
> Reading - 59
> Speaking - 72
> Writing - 56*
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 28
> Oral Fluency - 85
> Pronunciation - 68
> Spelling - 19
> Vocabulary - 29
> Written Discourse - 47


----------



## jveer

Only 5 hours remaining the D-day has come . I will post how I felt in the evening.


----------



## RahX

Jamil Sid said:


> Yesterday, I was appeared in the mock test A and got R37/W37/L37and S37
> My english is good enough even lot of time I communicate with western people, but I don't know
> how I got the desired marks. Please somebody give me suggestion.


I would say even if you are communicating with people who speaks English as a first language, from what I can tell from how you're writing, you have a lot of grammatical errors. You should start reading some newspaper articles to properly prepare yourself.


----------



## mandy2137

jveer said:


> Only 5 hours remaining the D-day has come . I will post how I felt in the evening.


All the best


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi All

Iam having my PTE - A on Aug 8, i need soem help from all of you, what will be timing for all the modules from speaking to listening or reading

for example

Re Tell Lecture - How many Minutes

Graph ---????

Summarize writing-- ???

Reading Single/Multiple-- ???

Please share the same.. thanks in advance


----------



## mandy2137

Find answers below:

Re Tell Lecture - How many Minutes 

40 seconds

Graph ---????

40 seconds

Summarize writing-- ???

10 minutes

Reading Single/Multiple-- ???

35 minutes for whole Reading module.

Please share the same.. thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## mam123

Hi
Does anybody have free PTE Academic study material apart from PTE Academic- Always learning, Macmillan, Examenglish.com, tcyonline, youtube, pte practice goldkit, longman, and free material available on pte peason site, available online???

Regards


----------



## vignesh_j

In That case how come exam goes for 3 hrs, please explain more


----------



## Positive01

jveer said:


> Only 5 hours remaining the D-day has come . I will post how I felt in the evening.


Good Luck buddy, nail it 
I am appearing on 23rd so please suggest something.


----------



## JK684

mam123 said:


> Hi
> Does anybody have free PTE Academic study material apart from PTE Academic- Always learning, Macmillan, Examenglish.com, tcyonline, youtube, pte practice goldkit, longman, and free material available on pte peason site, available online???
> 
> Regards



Get few test materials from this torrent in Kickass torrents. This is Macmillan PTE Academic Testbuilder

http://tinyurl.com/o64q66p

and refer the below threads for materials.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-261.html#post7561953
~
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-98.html#post6837970


For fill in the blanks exercise
Fill in the Blank Vocabulary Exercise
~
Words Fill In The Blank Exercises
~
English Listening - Filling in the Gap of a Sentence - Medium Level Test 041

PTE Essay questions

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=1071919156


----------



## JK684

vignesh_j said:


> In That case how come exam goes for 3 hrs, please explain more


~
Test Format - Pearson


The total time varies depending upon how many essay questions you will get and some other sections. I dont remember exactly. Take the scored Practice Test, you will get an idea about the total time.


----------



## Srilatha

Hi all,

I am done with my exam today and waiting for the results. This is my third attempt in PTE.Expecting the desired score 65. This time I am able to manage my time in reading section.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## alokagrawal

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am done with my exam today and waiting for the results. This is my third attempt in PTE.Expecting the desired score 65. This time I am able to manage my time in reading section.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


good luck


----------



## shavu

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am done with my exam today and waiting for the results. This is my third attempt in PTE.Expecting the desired score 65. This time I am able to manage my time in reading section.
> 
> Hoping for the best.



All the best .


Stay Blessed!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## mandy2137

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am done with my exam today and waiting for the results. This is my third attempt in PTE.Expecting the desired score 65. This time I am able to manage my time in reading section.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


All the best...


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

Has anyone purchased TCYOnline quesions for 2 months? are those useful? please guide I have exam on July 31 and not scoring good in practice test.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## mandy2137

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone purchased TCYOnline quesions for 2 months? are those useful? please guide I have exam on July 31 and not scoring good in practice test.
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


I have. They are good but bit tough.


----------



## star_p21

Thanks Mandy2137,

I purchased, hopefully it will help me in getting desired score.


----------



## mandy2137

star_p21 said:


> Thanks Mandy2137,
> 
> I purchased, hopefully it will help me in getting desired score.


Welcome my friend.

I hope too they work for you.

All the best.


----------



## mandy2137

vignesh_j said:


> In That case how come exam goes for 3 hrs, please explain more



You no need to carry on with test for 3 hours. If you have good command then you may finish it in least time.


----------



## alokagrawal

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone purchased TCYOnline quesions for 2 months? are those useful? please guide I have exam on July 31 and not scoring good in practice test.
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


I also bought it yesterday, and i am finding it quite useful


----------



## alokagrawal

mandy2137 said:


> I have. They are good but bit tough.


Ya, i am also finding it little bit tough 
but it is quite useful.

Mandy, have you already appeared for the real PTE test? If yes, then how do you rate tyconline with respect to PTE actual.

And how much is your score in actual exam?


----------



## mandy2137

alokagrawal said:


> Ya, i am also finding it little bit tough
> but it is quite useful.
> 
> Mandy, have you already appeared for the real PTE test? If yes, then how do you rate tyconline with respect to PTE actual.
> 
> And how much is your score in actual exam?


Mate, yes i appeared in exam but couldn't obtain desired scores, but even worst. I found them useful too because they are hard but prepare you well before real hunt. So except speaking all sections of TCY is good to use for pre-practice. I am still using them.


----------



## Mangai

Hi, Which book is good : THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC or PRACTICE TESTS PLUS: WITH CD-ROM. Please advise.


----------



## mandy2137

Mangai said:


> Hi, Which book is good : THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC or PRACTICE TESTS PLUS: WITH CD-ROM. Please advise.


Both are good. But may go with THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC.


----------



## Bk Yogi

I dint practice for speaking for pte. Well my experience say that just keep speaking whatever comes in your mind....do not stop. I scored 90 in speaking doing this


----------



## alokagrawal

Bk Yogi said:


> I dint practice for speaking for pte. Well my experience say that just keep speaking whatever comes in your mind....do not stop. I scored 90 in speaking doing this


Thatz a great score.

May you tell what are your scores in other 3 sections?


----------



## jveer

I am done with my exam. Real test experience is real thing because you also have to cope with stress in it. My experience of pte is
1 in speaking section 
Read aloud section was much easier than Macmillan or official guide text was short
In Repeat sentence , sentences were much short than samples in books
Images and graphs to describe were easy
But attention demanding section was re tell lecture because voice of speaker was not clear and even one lecture started in the middle
So in speaking one can face difficulty in re tell section

2 writing 
Summary there were 3 summaries all were easy 
Essay was from the list means on formal education system 

3. Reading
It started with fill in the blanks which were ok but easy than Macmillan 
Multiple choice choose multiple wes the toughest I have not seen tougher than that 
Single answer was easy 
Jumble paragraph was very tough they made no sence very tough than Macmillan 

4. Listenting 
Choose multiple was very tough 
Single was ok
Fill in the blanks was easy
Choose incorrect was easy
Summary was not the toughest but was unclear. Voice quality was not good even audible sometimes.
There were only 3 write from dictation total duration of speaking was only 22 minute
Exam lasted for about two hours and forty minutes. I think 20 minute short than scored test.
I think I have to repeat the test. 
I think writing and speaking were the easiest though I am weak at speaking but reading was toughest and did not make any sence I have scored 8.5 in reading in ielts
Result will tell the rest on tomorrow .


----------



## Jamil Sid

jveer said:


> I am done with my exam. Real test experience is real thing because you also have to cope with stress in it. My experience of pte is
> 1 in speaking section
> Read aloud section was much easier than Macmillan or official guide text was short
> In Repeat sentence , sentences were much short than samples in books
> Images and graphs to describe were easy
> But attention demanding section was re tell lecture because voice of speaker was not clear and even one lecture started in the middle
> So in speaking one can face difficulty in re tell section
> 
> 2 writing
> Summary there were 3 summaries all were easy
> Essay was from the list means on formal education system
> 
> 3. Reading
> It started with fill in the blanks which were ok but easy than Macmillan
> Multiple choice choose multiple wes the toughest I have not seen tougher than that
> Single answer was easy
> Jumble paragraph was very tough they made no sence very tough than Macmillan
> 
> 4. Listenting
> Choose multiple was very tough
> Single was ok
> Fill in the blanks was easy
> Choose incorrect was easy
> Summary was not the toughest but was unclear. Voice quality was not good even audible sometimes.
> There were only 3 write from dictation total duration of speaking was only 22 minute
> Exam lasted for about two hours and forty minutes. I think 20 minute short than scored test.
> I think I have to repeat the test.
> I think writing and speaking were the easiest though I am weak at speaking but reading was toughest and did not make any sence I have scored 8.5 in reading in ielts
> Result will tell the rest on tomorrow .


Best of luck.


----------



## sudeepdai

jveer said:


> I am done with my exam. Real test experience is real thing because you also have to cope with stress in it. My experience of pte is
> 1 in speaking section
> Read aloud section was much easier than Macmillan or official guide text was short
> In Repeat sentence , sentences were much short than samples in books
> Images and graphs to describe were easy
> But attention demanding section was re tell lecture because voice of speaker was not clear and even one lecture started in the middle
> So in speaking one can face difficulty in re tell section
> 
> 2 writing
> Summary there were 3 summaries all were easy
> Essay was from the list means on formal education system
> 
> 3. Reading
> It started with fill in the blanks which were ok but easy than Macmillan
> Multiple choice choose multiple wes the toughest I have not seen tougher than that
> Single answer was easy
> Jumble paragraph was very tough they made no sence very tough than Macmillan
> 
> 4. Listenting
> Choose multiple was very tough
> Single was ok
> Fill in the blanks was easy
> Choose incorrect was easy
> Summary was not the toughest but was unclear. Voice quality was not good even audible sometimes.
> There were only 3 write from dictation total duration of speaking was only 22 minute
> Exam lasted for about two hours and forty minutes. I think 20 minute short than scored test.
> I think I have to repeat the test.
> I think writing and speaking were the easiest though I am weak at speaking but reading was toughest and did not make any sence I have scored 8.5 in reading in ielts
> Result will tell the rest on tomorrow .



Best of luck!! Do keep us updated.


----------



## Srilatha

jveer said:


> I am done with my exam. Real test experience is real thing because you also have to cope with stress in it. My experience of pte is
> 1 in speaking section
> Read aloud section was much easier than Macmillan or official guide text was short
> In Repeat sentence , sentences were much short than samples in books
> Images and graphs to describe were easy
> But attention demanding section was re tell lecture because voice of speaker was not clear and even one lecture started in the middle
> So in speaking one can face difficulty in re tell section
> 
> 2 writing
> Summary there were 3 summaries all were easy
> Essay was from the list means on formal education system
> 
> 3. Reading
> It started with fill in the blanks which were ok but easy than Macmillan
> Multiple choice choose multiple wes the toughest I have not seen tougher than that
> Single answer was easy
> Jumble paragraph was very tough they made no sence very tough than Macmillan
> 
> 4. Listenting
> Choose multiple was very tough
> Single was ok
> Fill in the blanks was easy
> Choose incorrect was easy
> Summary was not the toughest but was unclear. Voice quality was not good even audible sometimes.
> There were only 3 write from dictation total duration of speaking was only 22 minute
> Exam lasted for about two hours and forty minutes. I think 20 minute short than scored test.
> I think I have to repeat the test.
> I think writing and speaking were the easiest though I am weak at speaking but reading was toughest and did not make any sence I have scored 8.5 in reading in ielts
> Result will tell the rest on tomorrow .


Even I experienced the same.I felt speaking,writing and listening very easy. Though I completed reading in given time,felt it difficult.

Let's hope for positive result.

All the best.


----------



## piusford

Srilatha said:


> Even I experienced the same.I felt speaking,writing and listening very easy. Though I completed reading in given time,felt it difficult.
> 
> Let's hope for positive result.
> 
> All the best.


Goodluck guys


----------



## Digvijayl

I also felt the same and I also got 8.5 in reading in Ielts. You don't need to worry at all if you are scoring for 65 each. You will easily get it.

Regards


----------



## nish19

arun_kookie said:


> Follow neutral accent . you can watch CNN or Al Jazeera for this. Don't concentrate hard on the content. there are tricks for each exercise. For example, you should use words like clearly, gradually, steep rise or increase, fluctuating, north of the map, southeast corner of the building and so on.... in describe image section. For retell lecture, make sure you speak almost till the end and dont pause in search of words. Even if it is irrelavant keep up the flow of words.


Thanks for your help


----------



## basilmabraham

Thanks for all the help guys, I just got my PTE result... believe it or not, I scored an overall score of 90  ... Submitting EOI today.


----------



## mandy2137

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, I just got my PTE result... believe it or not, I scored an overall score of 90  ... Submitting EOI today.


Stellar performance. Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## vignesh_j

jveer said:


> I am done with my exam. Real test experience is real thing because you also have to cope with stress in it. My experience of pte is
> 1 in speaking section
> Read aloud section was much easier than Macmillan or official guide text was short
> In Repeat sentence , sentences were much short than samples in books
> Images and graphs to describe were easy
> But attention demanding section was re tell lecture because voice of speaker was not clear and even one lecture started in the middle
> So in speaking one can face difficulty in re tell section
> 
> 2 writing
> Summary there were 3 summaries all were easy
> Essay was from the list means on formal education system
> 
> 3. Reading
> It started with fill in the blanks which were ok but easy than Macmillan
> Multiple choice choose multiple wes the toughest I have not seen tougher than that
> Single answer was easy
> Jumble paragraph was very tough they made no sence very tough than Macmillan
> 
> 4. Listenting
> Choose multiple was very tough
> Single was ok
> Fill in the blanks was easy
> Choose incorrect was easy
> Summary was not the toughest but was unclear. Voice quality was not good even audible sometimes.
> There were only 3 write from dictation total duration of speaking was only 22 minute
> Exam lasted for about two hours and forty minutes. I think 20 minute short than scored test.
> I think I have to repeat the test.
> I think writing and speaking were the easiest though I am weak at speaking but reading was toughest and did not make any sence I have scored 8.5 in reading in ielts
> Result will tell the rest on tomorrow .


Hi 
Please give me some more thought on the below, iam very new to format of the exam, and i have booked on Aug 8th

What is the difference between retell lecture and repeat the sentence, will both be read out by the computer and we have to repeat it?

In Listening, i see there are multiple modules , explain in brief of all the those please. what is summary here, for an lecture given we need to write a summary?
What is 3 write from dictation ? please help me


----------



## alokagrawal

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, I just got my PTE result... believe it or not, I scored an overall score of 90  ... Submitting EOI today.


Thatz an incredible result.

Congrats.

May you tell us in details about your preparation and strategies?

1- Have you appeared for IELTS in the past, if yes then how much you had scored?

2- For How many days you prepared for PTE?

3- Which materials you used?

4- Had you appeared for PTE scored practice test? If yes, then how much was the score.

5- What is the difficulty level of questions in the actual test with respect to Macmillan / TCYONLINE / score practice test?

6- What was the essay topic? Did you get 1 essay or 2.

6- Strategies for different sections , mainly retell lecture, Repeat sentence

Thanks
Alok


----------



## mandy2137

vignesh_j said:


> Hi
> Please give me some more thought on the below, iam very new to format of the exam, and i have booked on Aug 8th
> 
> What is the difference between retell lecture and repeat the sentence, will both be read out by the computer and we have to repeat it?
> 
> In retell lecture you will have to summarize the lecture in your own wordings and in repeat sentence you have to repeat the sentence exactly what they speak.
> 
> In Listening, i see there are multiple modules , explain in brief of all the those please. what is summary here, for an lecture given we need to write a summary?
> 
> There will be 1 to 1.50 lecture played, you have to listen it and write it in your words by summarizing it.
> 
> What is 3 write from dictation ? please help me


It is the same as the repeat sentence but you have to write as it is spoken.


----------



## vignesh_j

Thanks

Will there be instructions given for each of the module, before we start on the same.


----------



## mandy2137

vignesh_j said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will there be instructions given for each of the module, before we start on the same.


There will not be any spoken instructions but written.


----------



## basilmabraham

1- Have you appeared for IELTS in the past, if yes then how much you had scored?*
I had given GRE and TOEFL in 2002, but not IELTS. Writing such an exam after very long time.*

2- For How many days you prepared for PTE?*
I took the appointment on the 5th of July. Started preparing soon. Had prepared full days Saturday and Sunday.*

3- Which materials you used?
*I used the PTE Academic Official CD*

4- Had you appeared for PTE scored practice test? If yes, then how much was the score.*
I had not taken any scored tests.*

5- What is the difficulty level of questions in the actual test with respect to Macmillan / TCYONLINE / score practice test?
*Comparable, but the retell lecture section was much simpler*

6- What was the essay topic? Did you get 1 essay or 2.
*I got two essays, one was the quote from Alvin Toffler about illiterate of future and another was about laws effect on human behavior*

6- Strategies for different sections , mainly retell lecture, Repeat sentence
*Repeat sentence was never a problem, closed my eyes and listened to the sentence. Also tried to understand the meaning. It helped a lot
Retell lecture was much simpler than I thought it would be. The pictures along with the question helped a lot. Tool down notes and used the notes to retell the lecture* 

Hope these help.


----------



## vignesh_j

basilmabraham said:


> 1- Have you appeared for IELTS in the past, if yes then how much you had scored?*
> I had given GRE and TOEFL in 2002, but not IELTS. Writing such an exam after very long time.*
> 
> 2- For How many days you prepared for PTE?*
> I took the appointment on the 5th of July. Started preparing soon. Had prepared full days Saturday and Sunday.*
> 
> 3- Which materials you used?
> *I used the PTE Academic Official CD*
> 
> 4- Had you appeared for PTE scored practice test? If yes, then how much was the score.*
> I had not taken any scored tests.*
> 
> 5- What is the difficulty level of questions in the actual test with respect to Macmillan / TCYONLINE / score practice test?
> *Comparable, but the retell lecture section was much simpler*
> 
> 6- What was the essay topic? Did you get 1 essay or 2.
> *I got two essays, one was the quote from Alvin Toffler about illiterate of future and another was about laws effect on human behavior*
> 
> 6- Strategies for different sections , mainly retell lecture, Repeat sentence
> *Repeat sentence was never a problem, closed my eyes and listened to the sentence. Also tried to understand the meaning. It helped a lot
> Retell lecture was much simpler than I thought it would be. The pictures along with the question helped a lot. Tool down notes and used the notes to retell the lecture*
> 
> Hope these help.


hi, How many repeat the sentence and re tell lecture will be there , is it just once?


----------



## basilmabraham

vignesh_j said:


> hi, How many repeat the sentence and re tell lecture will be there , is it just once?


Repeat sentence could be as much as 8 to 10. Retell lecture was 2 or 3.


----------



## Srilatha

hi all,

I am very happy today. I got my desired score today. got above 65 above in each module.

Listening -- 70
Reading -- 66
Speaking -- 85
Writing-- 67

Finally i scored. Hurray ☺

Thanks to one and all for your guidance and support. This thread was very helpful to me.


----------



## sudeepdai

Srilatha said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got my desired score today. got above 65 above in each module.
> 
> Listening -- 70
> Reading -- 66
> Speaking -- 85
> Writing-- 67
> 
> Finally i scored. Hurray



Cheers to the person who started the thread afterall! 

All the best with the rest of the process!


----------



## basilmabraham

Srilatha said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got my desired score today. got above 65 above in each module.
> 
> Listening -- 70
> Reading -- 66
> Speaking -- 85
> Writing-- 67
> 
> Finally i scored. Hurray ☺
> 
> Thanks to one and all for your guidance and support. This thread was very helpful to me.


Congrats. All the best with the rest of the processes.


----------



## alokagrawal

Thanks a lot for your point to point answer.



basilmabraham said:


> 1- Have you appeared for IELTS in the past, if yes then how much you had scored?*
> I had given GRE and TOEFL in 2002, but not IELTS. Writing such an exam after very long time.*
> 
> 2- For How many days you prepared for PTE?*
> I took the appointment on the 5th of July. Started preparing soon. Had prepared full days Saturday and Sunday.*
> 
> 3- Which materials you used?
> *I used the PTE Academic Official CD*
> 
> 4- Had you appeared for PTE scored practice test? If yes, then how much was the score.*
> I had not taken any scored tests.*
> 
> 5- What is the difficulty level of questions in the actual test with respect to Macmillan / TCYONLINE / score practice test?
> *Comparable, but the retell lecture section was much simpler*
> 
> 6- What was the essay topic? Did you get 1 essay or 2.
> *I got two essays, one was the quote from Alvin Toffler about illiterate of future and another was about laws effect on human behavior*
> 
> 6- Strategies for different sections , mainly retell lecture, Repeat sentence
> *Repeat sentence was never a problem, closed my eyes and listened to the sentence. Also tried to understand the meaning. It helped a lot
> Retell lecture was much simpler than I thought it would be. The pictures along with the question helped a lot. Tool down notes and used the notes to retell the lecture*
> 
> Hope these help.


----------



## alokagrawal

Srilatha said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got my desired score today. got above 65 above in each module.
> 
> Listening -- 70
> Reading -- 66
> Speaking -- 85
> Writing-- 67
> 
> Finally i scored. Hurray ☺
> 
> Thanks to one and all for your guidance and support. This thread was very helpful to me.


Congratulations.

Kindly put some light on your preparation duration, strategies, materials used and other useful stuffs

Thanks Alok


----------



## Muddasir

Hi guys, 
What is written discourse and how to improve written discourse? What should I do to improve this section in my writing? Please help me out. 

Thank you


----------



## vignesh_j

Srilatha said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got my desired score today. got above 65 above in each module.
> 
> Listening -- 70
> Reading -- 66
> Speaking -- 85
> Writing-- 67
> 
> Finally i scored. Hurray ☺
> 
> Thanks to one and all for your guidance and support. This thread was very helpful to me.



Congrats!!!!!Share your experience , how many repeat the sentence you had, how many re tell lecture, how was other modules, please provide your inputs


----------



## jveer

My result is out. Reading was the toughest and I am not sure whether the questions I attempted were right. But I good score mean more than 65 
in speaking they screwed me with 3 marks i.e 62 
how can I improve my speaking score fluency is 61 pronunciation 47 
but in writing there is opposite spelling is 47 but writing is 72
listening also 72 
but disappointed from speaking score.


----------



## Jamil Sid

JVEER best of luck..........


----------



## gnt

Guys please email me the essay list ;


----------



## alokagrawal

gnt said:


> Guys please email me the essay list ;


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


----------



## piusford

Srilatha said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am very happy today. I got my desired score today. got above 65 above in each module.
> 
> Listening -- 70
> Reading -- 66
> Speaking -- 85
> Writing-- 67
> 
> Finally i scored. Hurray ☺
> 
> Thanks to one and all for your guidance and support. This thread was very helpful to me.


congratulations,bro.


----------



## piusford

jveer said:


> My result is out. Reading was the toughest and I am not sure whether the questions I attempted were right. But I good score mean more than 65
> in speaking they screwed me with 3 marks i.e 62
> how can I improve my speaking score fluency is 61 pronunciation 47
> but in writing there is opposite spelling is 47 but writing is 72
> listening also 72
> but disappointed from speaking score.


Be strong brother. i think I'm learning something about speaking from watching CNN/BBC. You can do better next time.


----------



## M-E

*URGENT Inquiry- Can I get 10 point*

Hi Guys;

I am a silent member and reading all of your useful tip during my preparation period.

I need your prompt response in regards to my result, 

I got the following result from my test (All of them above 65):

Listening 72
Reading 66
Speaking 71
Writing 74


But I got the following for my enabling skill (some of which are below 65):
Oral Fluency 54
Grammar 85
Pronunciation 69
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 90



*Now can you tell me if I can get 10 points for my PR application??

I really appreciate your response*


----------



## vish1989

short answer "YES"

They only care about listening, reading, speaking and writing scores.



M-E said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I am a silent member and reading all of your useful tip during my preparation period.
> 
> I need your prompt response in regards to my result,
> 
> I got the following result from my test (All of them above 65):
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 66
> Speaking 71
> Writing 74
> 
> 
> But I got the following for my enabling skill (some of which are below 65):
> Oral Fluency 54
> Grammar 85
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> *Now can you tell me if I can get 10 points for my PR application??
> 
> I really appreciate your response*


----------



## sudeepdai

M-E said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I am a silent member and reading all of your useful tip during my preparation period.
> 
> I need your prompt response in regards to my result,
> 
> I got the following result from my test (All of them above 65):
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 66
> Speaking 71
> Writing 74
> 
> 
> But I got the following for my enabling skill (some of which are below 65):
> Oral Fluency 54
> Grammar 85
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> *Now can you tell me if I can get 10 points for my PR application??
> 
> I really appreciate your response*



You will get that 10 points. Not to worry mate.

What we others can learn from such a score is that PTE gives very less importance to spellings. Spelling score is 20 but overall written score is 74. 

Also, oral fluency has less correlation with speaking as well.

Strange but true. 

Good for other test takers that maybe they wouldnt have to emphasize so much on spellings but anyways why take the risk.

Cheers for getting the desired scores. 
Best of luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## atrain

M-E said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I am a silent member and reading all of your useful tip during my preparation period.
> 
> I need your prompt response in regards to my result,
> 
> I got the following result from my test (All of them above 65):
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 66
> Speaking 71
> Writing 74
> 
> But I got the following for my enabling skill (some of which are below 65):
> Oral Fluency 54
> Grammar 85
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Now can you tell me if I can get 10 points for my PR application??
> 
> I really appreciate your response


Yes you are going to get 10 points .congrates


----------



## kamy58

sudeepdai said:


> You will get that 10 points. Not to worry mate.
> 
> What we others can learn from such a score is that PTE gives very less importance to spellings. Spelling score is 20 but overall written score is 74.
> 
> Also, oral fluency has less correlation with speaking as well.
> 
> Strange but true.
> 
> Good for other test takers that maybe they wouldnt have to emphasize so much on spellings but anyways why take the risk.
> 
> Cheers for getting the desired scores.
> Best of luck with the rest of the process.


Yes Sudeep, that is strange, wondering then what is the major contributor to high speaking scores. Probably pronunciation.


----------



## gnt

alokagrawal said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


Thanks Mate; but its not found ? ?


----------



## alokagrawal

gnt said:


> Thanks Mate; but its not found ? ?


try this out
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


----------



## sudeepdai

kamy58 said:


> Yes Sudeep, that is strange, wondering then what is the major contributor to high speaking scores. Probably pronunciation.



I have met a girl whose pronunication scores were really high but her speaking scores arent 65+. 

So i really dont know. But these strange resuls help us understand a little bit better. 

Hope everybody gets good and desired but strange results 

Cheers


----------



## kamy58

sudeepdai said:


> I have met a girl whose pronunication scores were really high but her speaking scores arent 65+.
> 
> So i really dont know. But these strange resuls help us understand a little bit better.
> 
> Hope everybody gets good and desired but strange results
> 
> Cheers


Wow , pronunciation is also not major contributor like fluency.
Seems like some abstract algorithm.


----------



## Srilatha

vignesh_j said:


> Congrats!!!!!Share your experience , how many repeat the sentence you had, how many re tell lecture, how was other modules, please provide your inputs


Hi,

I got 2 retell lectures 1 was very easy. I don't remember the number of repeat sentences. Couldn't repeat the full sentence. What ever I have I spoke without any hesitations. Listening and Writing were very easy.

I was doubtful on my reading. But by God's grace I got 66. Selected only known answer in Multiple choice multiple answers sections.Reorder was tough.Able to do one paragraph correctly 

Practiced mcmillan and practice test plus books. Also I purchased Gold plan practice test. TCY online helped me a lot.


----------



## Srilatha

alokagrawal said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Kindly put some light on your preparation duration, strategies, materials used and other useful stuffs
> 
> Thanks Alok



Hi,

I have prepared Practice test A and B. Mcmillan and pratice test plus books. TCYONLINE.COM helped me a lot.

As I am married and have 2 kids to take care of, prepared for 2 months.I took off for a week from my office work and prepared at home for 4 hrs. I practiced speaking and reading a lot during that week. Practiced jumbled sentences from 
" http://cat.wordpandit.com/para-jumblestest-25/ ".


----------



## vignesh_j

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 2 retell lectures 1 was very easy. I don't remember the number of repeat sentences. Couldn't repeat the full sentence. What ever I have I spoke without any hesitations. Listening and Writing were very easy.
> 
> I was doubtful on my reading. But by God's grace I got 66. Selected only known answer in Multiple choice multiple answers sections.Reorder was tough.Able to do one paragraph correctly
> 
> Practiced mcmillan and practice test plus books. Also I purchased Gold plan practice test. TCY online helped me a lot.


Thanks Srilatha.. i twas you started the thread, i was very keen to know your outcome as you had many informations upfront before, thanks for the inputs.


----------



## gnt

alokagrawal said:


> try this out
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


Thanks Mate this one is working


----------



## star_p21

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have prepared Practice test A and B. Mcmillan and pratice test plus books. TCYONLINE.COM helped me a lot.
> 
> As I am married and have 2 kids to take care of, prepared for 2 months.I took off for a week from my office work and prepared at home for 4 hrs. I practiced speaking and reading a lot during that week. Practiced jumbled sentences from
> " cat.wordpandit.com – Para Jumbles:Test-25 ".


Hi Srilatha,

I have exam in 8 days and still not getting good marks in practice test, please help me.

Do you have practice plus soft copy? Could you please share it.
What sort of speaking and reading you did during practice?
What was essay topic?
I am also practicing TCYonline, hopefullh it will help.

Please share any specific tips you have.

Thank you so much.

-


----------



## star_p21

jveer said:


> nav aus How you felt after exam I mean was it easier or tougher than expected and any suggestions for me my exam is scheduled on 20 July


Hello,

How was your exam? Any suggestions? Mine is on 31 July.

I am scared of fill in the blanks ...not gettung good in practice tests.

TIA


----------



## JK684

star_p21 said:


> Hi Srilatha,
> 
> I have exam in 8 days and still not getting good marks in practice test, please help me.
> 
> Do you have practice plus soft copy? Could you please share it.
> What sort of speaking and reading you did during practice?
> What was essay topic?
> I am also practicing TCYonline, hopefullh it will help.
> 
> Please share any specific tips you have.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> -


You dont need to worry a lot about the scores in Practice Test. It is tougher than the actual exam.

and essay topics are repeated. Check the spread sheet, you might get one of those questions.

For reading you have to manage your time well, otherwise you might end up missing some questions.


----------



## Srilatha

vignesh_j said:


> Thanks Srilatha.. i twas you started the thread, i was very keen to know your outcome as you had many informations upfront before, thanks for the inputs.


Yes vignesh. It was last year September. I wrote PTE twice.Got 65 In my third attempt. 

Very thankful to all the members


----------



## JK684

Srilatha said:


> Yes vignesh. It was last year September. I wrote PTE twice.Got 65 In my third attempt.
> 
> Very thankful to all the members


Congrats !!, good luck with your Visa application.


----------



## raghum4u

Srilatha said:


> Yes vignesh. It was last year September. I wrote PTE twice.Got 65 In my third attempt.
> 
> Very thankful to all the members


Thanks a lot for the thread.  All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## Srilatha

JK684 said:


> Congrats !!, good luck with your Visa application.


Thank you JK


----------



## Srilatha

raghum4u said:


> Thanks a lot for the thread.  All the best for your future endeavors.


Thank you raghum4u


----------



## ivanskinner007

Hello ALL,

Just wanted to share my personal experience with PTE A, here in New Delhi India. Like other’s I was struggling with writing score in IELTS, so took quick decision for PTE. The most important part throughout was Time management, especially for reading, listening and writing essay. Though I followed advice from senior members of this forum and tried to spend less time on Multiple choice and rearrange para, and was pretty fast on other parts of reading but at later stage I found that I was really running out of time. So in the end I have to hurray else couple of questions would left un answered, and same happened with me in listening section. So guys whenever you practice keep a close eye on time.

The key here is to get familiarized with the question pattern and how to answer them. No matter how much you practice, in the real exam things will be different, added with real exam pressure makes it further difficult. 

I was able to score 65+ in each section which I was looking for so for me this wizard is complete. I didn’t practiced a lot, just practiced two sample paper from PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan) and viewed Ryan’s argument and discussion essay strategy. I didn’t spend extra bucks in buying extra online paper to demotivate me. Being true with you I booked my exam 3 weeks before my actual exam, but never was able to practice like I did for IETLS.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

sudeepdai said:


> I have met a girl whose pronunication scores were really high but her speaking scores arent 65+.
> 
> So i really dont know. But these strange resuls help us understand a little bit better.
> 
> Hope everybody gets good and desired but strange results
> 
> Cheers


Meet me , same story


----------



## raj_07

Hello frnds,

After my fourth attempt, achieve my target score in pte-a with 10 points.

Communicative Skills:-

Listening:- 74
Reading :-68
Speaking:- 78
Writing :- 79
Overall:-73

Enabling Skills:-

Grammar:- 80
Oral Fluency :86
Pronunciation:- 55
Spelling:- 87
Vocabulary:- 81
Written Discourse :- 90.

Although most of my enabling skills are more than 80, but my communicative skills are not good enough. Don't matter anyways.

It was tremendous hurdle from me due to no test center available in Bangladesh. I took all the exams in Kolkata. I follow simply one motivation " Always keep your trust to Ishwar and believe in urself". 

Thanks everyone to active this forum topic for PTE-A.


----------



## sudeepdai

raj_07 said:


> Hello frnds,
> 
> After my fourth attempt, achieve my target score in pte-a with 10 points.
> 
> Communicative Skills:-
> 
> Listening:- 74
> Reading :-68
> Speaking:- 78
> Writing :- 79
> Overall:-73
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> 
> Grammar:- 80
> Oral Fluency :86
> Pronunciation:- 55
> Spelling:- 87
> Vocabulary:- 81
> Written Discourse :- 90.
> 
> Although most of my enabling skills are more than 80, but my communicative skills are not good enough. Don't matter anyways.
> 
> It was tremendous hurdle from me due to no test center available in Bangladesh. I took all the exams in Kolkata. I follow simply one motivation " Always keep your trust to Ishwar and believe in urself".
> 
> Thanks everyone to active this forum topic for PTE-A.



Great to see so many people acheiving what they desired. That too with their hard work and dedication. Really motivates the others around here. 

People are crushing PTE like anything!!

Way to go!
Cheers for the score and best of luck for everything ahead in the process.


----------



## kamy58

int*MarTiNi said:


> Meet me , same story


Can you share your pronunciation, fluency and Speaking scores.

They were almost similar for me Pronunciation-68, Fluency-63, Speaking-69


----------



## Kdp2015

raj_07 said:


> Hello frnds,
> 
> After my fourth attempt, achieve my target score in pte-a with 10 points.
> 
> Communicative Skills:-
> 
> Listening:- 74
> Reading :-68
> Speaking:- 78
> Writing :- 79
> Overall:-73
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> 
> Grammar:- 80
> Oral Fluency :86
> Pronunciation:- 55
> Spelling:- 87
> Vocabulary:- 81
> Written Discourse :- 90.
> 
> Although most of my enabling skills are more than 80, but my communicative skills are not good enough. Don't matter anyways.
> 
> It was tremendous hurdle from me due to no test center available in Bangladesh. I took all the exams in Kolkata. I follow simply one motivation " Always keep your trust to Ishwar and believe in urself".
> 
> Thanks everyone to active this forum topic for PTE-A.


Hi Raj

You were at Agile Infotech. We both gave the exam at the same time. 
My score
Reading 68
Speaking 69
Listening 64
Writing 79


----------



## jveer

star_p21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How was your exam? Any suggestions? Mine is on 31 July.
> 
> I am scared of fill in the blanks ...not gettung good in practice tests.
> 
> TIA


I think it is a misconception that real test is easier than practice tests In my case it was even harder than macmillan in case of reading and listening but somehow I managed to just cross it but speaking screwed me. Essay topic was from the list which is provided in earlier threads and also on blog Life of a dreamer (good blog )
speaking was my weakness in Ielts also but here in Pte re-tell lecture was not audible so I was unable to reproduce it 
I went to some tutor today she said maybe I scored less because of my pronunciation 
anyhow I am repeating the test in near future 
My advice as 6 days are left in your case 
for speaking 
as you can't be sure what type of re-tell lecture you may get so focus on other areas 
especially describe image and read aloud 
for writing 
see the list and life of dreamer blog 
for reading 
hope for easier multiple choice questions 
but fill in the blanks will definitely be easier 
for listening 
in case of multiple choice questions read the question before starting of the audio 

rest was quite easy in my case 
and in the last 
I can only show the way I have travelled before 
so views of others may be different than mine


----------



## Makybe Diva

I have just sat my first practice test and am very disappointed with my score. I do not have a headset at home, could this have a major effect on my score if my voice isn't picked up clearly ?


----------



## blackrider89

Makybe Diva said:


> I have just sat my first practice test and am very disappointed with my score. I do not have a headset at home, could this have a major effect on my score if my voice isn't picked up clearly ?


In depends on your background as well. Where are you originally from matie?


----------



## raj_07

Kdp2015 said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> You were at Agile Infotech. We both gave the exam at the same time.
> My score
> Reading 68
> Speaking 69
> Listening 64
> Writing 79


Yes I gave the exam at agile, Kolkata..Sorry to know that u missed by 1 point but same thg happen me trice but my weak point was reading although I secure 8.5 in IELTS 

Anyway, frnds don't give up and you know it better than me you are very near to ur destination.

Best Of luck


----------



## Kdp2015

raj_07 said:


> Yes I gave the exam at agile, Kolkata..Sorry to know that u missed by 1 point but same thg happen me trice but my weak point was reading although I secure 8.5 in IELTS
> 
> Anyway, frnds don't give up and you know it better than me you are very near to ur destination.
> 
> Best Of luck


Thank you Raj. All the best for your future endeavour.


----------



## Makybe Diva

blackrider89 said:


> In depends on your background as well. Where are you originally from matie?


UK - pronunciation score was 39. Oral fluency was 57.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Makybe Diva said:


> UK - pronunciation score was 39. Oral fluency was 57.


Mayybe Diva,you are not alone in that boat,I m also suffering from the same situation, yesterday in practice test they was giving me 45 overall, even my speaking is very strong,reading writing and listening also not bad but I can not understand what is their criteria for judgment.


----------



## star_p21

jveer said:


> I think it is a misconception that real test is easier than practice tests In my case it was even harder than macmillan in case of reading and listening but somehow I managed to just cross it but speaking screwed me. Essay topic was from the list which is provided in earlier threads and also on blog Life of a dreamer (good blog )
> speaking was my weakness in Ielts also but here in Pte re-tell lecture was not audible so I was unable to reproduce it
> I went to some tutor today she said maybe I scored less because of my pronunciation
> anyhow I am repeating the test in near future
> My advice as 6 days are left in your case
> for speaking
> as you can't be sure what type of re-tell lecture you may get so focus on other areas
> especially describe image and read aloud
> for writing
> see the list and life of dreamer blog
> for reading
> hope for easier multiple choice questions
> but fill in the blanks will definitely be easier
> for listening
> in case of multiple choice questions read the question before starting of the audio
> 
> rest was quite easy in my case
> and in the last
> I can only show the way I have travelled before
> so views of others may be different than mine



Thank you Jveer!

I am focusing on the essay list, hope to see one from the list.

retell lecture and summarize written text; I am able to take notes but not able to combine n present them in my language. Hope I will get partial marks for these sections.


----------



## roni.patel

Can someone share exam essay topics link?

Regards,
Ronak


----------



## gnt

roni.patel said:


> Can someone share exam essay topics link?
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/htmlview#


----------



## Makybe Diva

Muddasir said:


> Hi guys,
> What is written discourse and how to improve written discourse? What should I do to improve this section in my writing? Please help me out.
> 
> Thank you


Did you find out what written disclosure is ?
In my first practice test I scored 89 for writing but only 47 for written disclosure !


----------



## sudeepdai

Makybe Diva said:


> Did you find out what written disclosure is ?
> 
> In my first practice test I scored 89 for writing but only 47 for written disclosure !



I think discourse is the way how a certain essay is written. Discourse could relate to formal or informal ways of writing. PTE looks for more formal writing since it is considered academic type of writing.

So the reason somebody could score low in discourse but high in writing as a whole could be that he/she wrote an essay that is strong content wise but maybe was written in a slightly informal way.

Words like "i think" , "we can" are informal ways of written discourses and would score low on the PTE written discourse section whereas "it would be wise to say" and other formal written forms would score high in the written discourse section. An essay with strong content would undoubtedly score high in written overall but the score on the written discourses would vary depeding upon your type of writing, formal or informal.

All in all, if you write formal english, you would score high ln written discourse and if you write informal you would score low. Written Discourse in its individual terms means the manner an essay is written.

These are all predictions though. Even i have no idea of telling what it exactly is.

Hope that helped.

Cheers


----------



## Makybe Diva

sudeepdai said:


> I think discourse is the way how a certain essay is written. Discourse could relate to formal or informal ways of writing. PTE looks for more formal writing since it is considered academic type of writing.
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks - that makes sense.

With a score of 89 for writing it obviously doesn't have a major impact on overall score but I was worried it may affect other areas ?


----------



## Umas

CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES. Got my scores just now .... I wanted 65+.

Communicative Skills

Listening - 73 
Reading - 82
Speaking - 83
Writing - 84

Actually, I was very much concerned after seeing my scored test B marks.

I owe a lot to this forum...... This thread is very helpful and crucial for candidate appearing for PTE. I will pen down my exam experience some time in the evening..

thanks you guys ...


----------



## alokagrawal

Great

Congrats.

How was the difficulty level w.r.t. macmillan, scored test & TCYonline?

And may I know how much was your score In both A & B scored tests?



Umas said:


> CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES. Got my scores just now .... I wanted 65+.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 83
> Writing - 84
> 
> Actually, I was very much concerned after seeing my scored test B marks.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum...... This thread is very helpful and crucial for candidate appearing for PTE. I will pen down my exam experience some time in the evening..
> 
> thanks you guys ...


----------



## gnt

sudeepdai said:


> I think discourse is the way how a certain essay is written. Discourse could relate to formal or informal ways of writing. PTE looks for more formal writing since it is considered academic type of writing.
> 
> So the reason somebody could score low in discourse but high in writing as a whole could be that he/she wrote an essay that is strong content wise but maybe was written in a slightly informal way.
> 
> Words like "i think" , "we can" are informal ways of written discourses and would score low on the PTE written discourse section whereas "it would be wise to say" and other formal written forms would score high in the written discourse section. An essay with strong content would undoubtedly score high in written overall but the score on the written discourses would vary depeding upon your type of writing, formal or informal.
> 
> All in all, if you write formal english, you would score high ln written discourse and if you write informal you would score low. Written Discourse in its individual terms means the manner an essay is written.
> 
> These are all predictions though. Even i have no idea of telling what it exactly is.
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Cheers


Mr. Sudeep,

Kindly inform me ways to improve reading section in PTE. some times get all write sometimes wrong; 

I have time to prepare as as I am thinking to take PTE in September. 

Please Help.


----------



## kamy58

Umas said:


> CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES. Got my scores just now .... I wanted 65+.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 83
> Writing - 84
> 
> Actually, I was very much concerned after seeing my scored test B marks.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum...... This thread is very helpful and crucial for candidate appearing for PTE. I will pen down my exam experience some time in the evening..
> 
> thanks you guys ...


What were your fluency and pronunciation scores?


----------



## naushadqamar

Umas said:


> CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES. Got my scores just now .... I wanted 65+.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 83
> Writing - 84
> 
> Actually, I was very much concerned after seeing my scored test B marks.
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum...... This thread is very helpful and crucial for candidate appearing for PTE. I will pen down my exam experience some time in the evening..
> 
> thanks you guys ...


Bro , 
First of all Congratulations I have test on Saturday , can you please share your experience before my test  and what is your essay topic .


----------



## Umas

Thank you.

Most of the people found macmillan is tougher. But, I found macmillan was easy and don't know why. For me, scored test was really tough compared to macmillan. I did not purchase TCYonline. Below are my scored test

Test B scores - 19th July

Listening - 66
Reading - 66
Speaking - 73
Writing - 63

Test A score - 5th July 

Listening - 60
Reading - 59
Speaking - 72
Writing - 56




alokagrawal said:


> Great
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> How was the difficulty level w.r.t. macmillan, scored test & TCYonline?
> 
> And may I know how much was your score In both A & B scored tests?


----------



## Umas

Below are the complete score.


Communicative Skills

Listening - 73 
Reading - 82
Speaking - 83
Writing - 84

Enabling Skills
Grammar - 78
Oral Fluency - 79
Pronunciation - 65
Spelling - 85
Vocabulary - 70
Written Discourse - 77





kamy58 said:


> What were your fluency and pronunciation scores?


----------



## basilmabraham

Anyone know discount code for 10% discount. REFER15 does not work.


----------



## Umas

Hey thanks ... sure will do that ... my essay topic was "Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at college". 





naushadqamar said:


> Bro ,
> First of all Congratulations I have test on Saturday , can you please share your experience before my test  and what is your essay topic .


----------



## haisergeant

Umas said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Most of the people found macmillan is tougher. But, I found macmillan was easy and don't know why. For me, scored test was really tough compared to macmillan. I did not purchase TCYonline. Below are my scored test
> 
> Test B scores - 19th July
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 73
> Writing - 63
> 
> Test A score - 5th July
> 
> Listening - 60
> Reading - 59
> Speaking - 72
> Writing - 56


You improved very much within the short pace of time. So Macmillan is the only resource you practiced, as well as the ptepractise, is that right?


----------



## Umas

thanks. That's right.



haisergeant said:


> You improved very much within the short pace of time. So Macmillan is the only resource you practiced, as well as the ptepractise, is that right?


----------



## Eagle471

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Reading all the tips from the seniors which are really helpful.

Hi Basilmabraham,
Use PTE2015 under the promotional code at check out.
I have booked my Exam on Aug 8th and got 10% discount upon using this code.


----------



## kamy58

Eagle471 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Reading all the tips from the seniors which are really helpful.
> 
> Hi Basilmabraham,
> Use PTE2015 under the promotional code at check out.
> I have booked my Exam on Aug 8th and got 10% discount upon using this code.


What is this code? Is it authentic? Is it some partner discount?


----------



## alokagrawal

basilmabraham said:


> Anyone know discount code for 10% discount. REFER15 does not work.


PTE2015 should work


----------



## basilmabraham

alokagrawal said:


> PTE2015 should work


It worked. I had used REFER15, which worked for me. This was for a friend who is retaking the test. Thanks


----------



## raj_07

if "REFER15" doesn't work then try to use this one "PTE2015". This one worked for me twice


----------



## Umas

Few thought on my experience with PTE-A test. In total, I prepared for 3 weeks. First one week I tried to understand the format of the test and randomly prepared for each section. At the end of the one week gave my first scored test to see a disappointing mark. 

*Test A score - 5th July *

Listening - 60
Reading - 59
Speaking - 72
Writing – 56

But, this test made me to identify my weakness. I found, I am week in writing, grammar, spelling, vocabulary, my typing speed, reading, listening … i.e is to say almost every think.

w.r.t writing I thought, it is difficult to correct grammar in 15 days. So, concentrated more on my spelling and vocabulary. 

w.r.t reading identified which all are the section that it tuff .. Like multiple choice, re-order para etc.

w.r.t – Again identified the tuff sections. 

After 15 days of further preparation, gave my second test with some improvement. 

*Test B scores - 19th July*

Listening - 66
Reading - 66
Speaking - 73
Writing – 63

Again, disappointed. Since, I had booked my test on 22nd decided to give a try. But, mean time took crucial decision about my writing. 
Since, my typing speed was very low, I decided that I won’t write more than 210-215 words for essay and will make sure correct my spelling and vocabulary. I really did not bother about my grammar. I think, it really helped me in writing. Point about other section. 

*Speaking*
Read aloud - read the sentence aloud in the preparation time of 25 sec and correct difficult pronunciation if any. During recoding time repeat it again. So, you will read the sentence aloud twice. 

Repeat sentence – Try to understand the meaning of the sentence. This will help you to repeat it. 

Describe image – I did not pay attention to the content of my speech. I concentrated on pronunciation and fluency. I just read what was given in the picture. But, make sure to mention the low and high values in graph/pie chart. 

Re-tell lecture – Understand the meaning of what speaker says. Write few words and based on what you write just construct a sentence and speak. Again, I did not bother about content, speak fluently. 

Answer short question – this section was easy for me. Even if you don’t know the answer, pick some word from the question and say it. 

*Writing*
Writing Summarize written text – I wrote about 45-50 words in one sentence. Use synonyms as much as possible. 

Write essay – Wrote 210-215 words. Mainly, concentrated on my spelling and vocabulary. 

*Reading*
Multiple-choice, choose single answer – Read only the question first and not the option. 

Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers – I was very tuff for me. I just guess here.

Re-order paragraphs – I got two questions. One was very easy and other was very tuff. I had a make a guess for the tuff one.

Reading: Fill in the blanks - 
Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks - 

*Listening*

Summarize spoken text – I wrote 65 words. Made sure not to write the same vocabulary used in writing section. Make note of few words from the speech and write. 

Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers - 

Fill in the blanks - 

Highlight correct summary - 

Multiple-choice, choose single answer - 

Select missing word - 

Highlight incorrect words - 

Write from dictation – Try to understand the meaning of the sentence.


----------



## alokagrawal

so finally whatz your score?



Umas said:


> Few thought on my experience with PTE-A test. In total, I prepared for 3 weeks. First one week I tried to understand the format of the test and randomly prepared for each section. At the end of the one week gave my first scored test to see a disappointing mark.
> 
> *Test A score - 5th July *
> 
> Listening - 60
> Reading - 59
> Speaking - 72
> Writing – 56
> 
> But, this test made me to identify my weakness. I found, I am week in writing, grammar, spelling, vocabulary, my typing speed, reading, listening … i.e is to say almost every think.
> 
> w.r.t writing I thought, it is difficult to correct grammar in 15 days. So, concentrated more on my spelling and vocabulary.
> 
> w.r.t reading identified which all are the section that it tuff .. Like multiple choice, re-order para etc.
> 
> w.r.t – Again identified the tuff sections.
> 
> After 15 days of further preparation, gave my second test with some improvement.
> 
> *Test B scores - 19th July*
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 73
> Writing – 63
> 
> Again, disappointed. Since, I had booked my test on 22nd decided to give a try. But, mean time took crucial decision about my writing.
> Since, my typing speed was very low, I decided that I won’t write more than 210-215 words for essay and will make sure correct my spelling and vocabulary. I really did not bother about my grammar. I think, it really helped me in writing. Point about other section.
> 
> *Speaking*
> Read aloud - read the sentence aloud in the preparation time of 25 sec and correct difficult pronunciation if any. During recoding time repeat it again. So, you will read the sentence aloud twice.
> 
> Repeat sentence – Try to understand the meaning of the sentence. This will help you to repeat it.
> 
> Describe image – I did not pay attention to the content of my speech. I concentrated on pronunciation and fluency. I just read what was given in the picture. But, make sure to mention the low and high values in graph/pie chart.
> 
> Re-tell lecture – Understand the meaning of what speaker says. Write few words and based on what you write just construct a sentence and speak. Again, I did not bother about content, speak fluently.
> 
> Answer short question – this section was easy for me. Even if you don’t know the answer, pick some word from the question and say it.
> 
> *Writing*
> Writing Summarize written text – I wrote about 45-50 words in one sentence. Use synonyms as much as possible.
> 
> Write essay – Wrote 210-215 words. Mainly, concentrated on my spelling and vocabulary.
> 
> *Reading*
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer – Read only the question first and not the option.
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers – I was very tuff for me. I just guess here.
> 
> Re-order paragraphs – I got two questions. One was very easy and other was very tuff. I had a make a guess for the tuff one.
> 
> Reading: Fill in the blanks -
> Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks -
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> Summarize spoken text – I wrote 65 words. Made sure not to write the same vocabulary used in writing section. Make note of few words from the speech and write.
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers -
> 
> Fill in the blanks -
> 
> Highlight correct summary -
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer -
> 
> Select missing word -
> 
> Highlight incorrect words -
> 
> Write from dictation – Try to understand the meaning of the sentence.


----------



## Umas

finally got this.

Listening - 73 
Reading - 82
Speaking - 83
Writing - 84



alokagrawal said:


> so finally whatz your score?


----------



## alokagrawal

Umas said:


> finally got this.
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 83
> Writing - 84


Thatz a great score. 

with 6 extra points in listening, you could hv touched 79+ 

Your achievement shows that irrespective of English skills with proper strategy in place, good score is achievable.

Kudos


----------



## Umas

hmm ... 6 more ...  

strategy is more important ..  



alokagrawal said:


> Thatz a great score.
> 
> with 6 extra points in listening, you could hv touched 79+
> 
> Your achievement shows that irrespective of English skills with proper strategy in place, good score is achievable.
> 
> Kudos


----------



## dipc

Hello, 

Please advice 
--Which exam is little easier IELTS or PTE, I have done IELTS 8 time, my last score was R-7, L-7, S-6, W-6.5. and for PTE I need at least 65 each. 
--From where I can get PTE study material if anyone have I am ready to buy.

Thank you


----------



## kamy58

dipc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please advice
> --Which exam is little easier IELTS or PTE, I have done IELTS 8 time, my last score was R-7, L-7, S-6, W-6.5. and for PTE I need at least 65 each.
> --From where I can get PTE study material if anyone have I am ready to buy.
> 
> Thank you


I find IELTS more easy but very difficult to score good because you are dependent on someone's whims. PTE is most reliable sine scoring logic is same which is machine and doesn't get biased, it is also more convenient to every aspect and also by good strategy you can score better than IELTS


----------



## veeraa

Umas said:


> Few thought on my experience with PTE-A test. In total, I prepared for 3 weeks. First one week I tried to understand the format of the test and randomly prepared for each section. At the end of the one week gave my first scored test to see a disappointing mark.
> 
> *Test A score - 5th July *
> 
> Listening - 60
> Reading - 59
> Speaking - 72
> Writing – 56
> 
> But, this test made me to identify my weakness. I found, I am week in writing, grammar, spelling, vocabulary, my typing speed, reading, listening … i.e is to say almost every think.
> 
> w.r.t writing I thought, it is difficult to correct grammar in 15 days. So, concentrated more on my spelling and vocabulary.
> 
> w.r.t reading identified which all are the section that it tuff .. Like multiple choice, re-order para etc.
> 
> w.r.t – Again identified the tuff sections.
> 
> After 15 days of further preparation, gave my second test with some improvement.
> 
> *Test B scores - 19th July*
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 73
> Writing – 63
> 
> Again, disappointed. Since, I had booked my test on 22nd decided to give a try. But, mean time took crucial decision about my writing.
> Since, my typing speed was very low, I decided that I won’t write more than 210-215 words for essay and will make sure correct my spelling and vocabulary. I really did not bother about my grammar. I think, it really helped me in writing. Point about other section.
> 
> *Speaking*
> Read aloud - read the sentence aloud in the preparation time of 25 sec and correct difficult pronunciation if any. During recoding time repeat it again. So, you will read the sentence aloud twice.
> 
> Repeat sentence – Try to understand the meaning of the sentence. This will help you to repeat it.
> 
> Describe image – I did not pay attention to the content of my speech. I concentrated on pronunciation and fluency. I just read what was given in the picture. But, make sure to mention the low and high values in graph/pie chart.
> 
> Re-tell lecture – Understand the meaning of what speaker says. Write few words and based on what you write just construct a sentence and speak. Again, I did not bother about content, speak fluently.
> 
> Answer short question – this section was easy for me. Even if you don’t know the answer, pick some word from the question and say it.
> 
> *Writing*
> Writing Summarize written text – I wrote about 45-50 words in one sentence. Use synonyms as much as possible.
> 
> Write essay – Wrote 210-215 words. Mainly, concentrated on my spelling and vocabulary.
> 
> *Reading*
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer – Read only the question first and not the option.
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers – I was very tuff for me. I just guess here.
> 
> Re-order paragraphs – I got two questions. One was very easy and other was very tuff. I had a make a guess for the tuff one.
> 
> Reading: Fill in the blanks -
> Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks -
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> Summarize spoken text – I wrote 65 words. Made sure not to write the same vocabulary used in writing section. Make note of few words from the speech and write.
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers -
> 
> Fill in the blanks -
> 
> Highlight correct summary -
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer -
> 
> Select missing word -
> 
> Highlight incorrect words -
> 
> Write from dictation – Try to understand the meaning of the sentence.


Congratulations! in achieving your desired score. 
Thank you for sharing your strategy, this really helps us.


----------



## veeraa

Guys, Any suggestions for improving academic vocabulary ?


----------



## Skvach

veeraa said:


> Guys, Any suggestions for improving academic vocabulary ?


Reading academic texts.


----------



## Umas

I purchased the IELTS vocabulary book (Collins English for IELTS - Vocabulary (English)) ... ISBN-10	0007456824 It has important vocabulary for different subject such as education, climate, technology .. it really helped me ... though this book is meant for IELTS

and for each of the word mentioned in that book ... it tried to find synonym by googling ... 



veeraa said:


> Guys, Any suggestions for improving academic vocabulary ?


----------



## sudeepdai

veeraa said:


> Guys, Any suggestions for improving academic vocabulary ?



Buy the book called "Wordpower Made Easy"

Great book.


----------



## Umas

Again, this is a great book indeed .. I heard it from many ppl 



sudeepdai said:


> Buy the book called "Wordpower Made Easy"
> 
> Great book.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I took PTE yesterday, and My PTE exam status shows as "Delivery Successful - On hold".
What is the meaning on this?

Thank you


----------



## mandy2137

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took PTE yesterday, and My PTE exam status shows as "Delivery Successful - On hold".
> What is the meaning on this?
> 
> Thank you


You will get your result today. After exam status in their site shows this.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi everyone, new to this thread. Appreciate if someone could assist with Pte study material. I did try ielts, needed a score of 8+ but obviously was not able to ( reading, speaking, listening 8.5 , writing 6.5) 
As advised by many, I turned to Pte. I believe will have to get 79 here, which is equivalent to 8 of ielts.


----------



## Roger83

Hi, all

I have a question: how is it realized that the score of PTEA is given by a pure machine? You know, there's no standard answer for writing and speaking and their test is somewhat subjective. How does a machine do that? Thanks.


----------



## c0da

Roger83 said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I have a question: how is it realized that the score of PTEA is given by a pure machine? You know, there's no standard answer for writing and speaking and their test is somewhat subjective. How does a machine do that? Thanks.


There is a series of videos on the official PearsonPTE YouTube channel explaining just that.


----------



## terry3218

+Hi everyone! I was wondering whether those who got 79+ in writing, can share some insights as to how to structure the essay? Is it okay to do it the way we do in IELTS writing?


----------



## basilmabraham

terry3218 said:


> +Hi everyone! I was wondering whether those who got 79+ in writing, can share some insights as to how to structure the essay? Is it okay to do it the way we do in IELTS writing?


I got a 90 in writing. I had to write two essays. The structure I followed was

1. First paragraph with 1 or 2 sentence introduction. One part about the topic itself. Second part about my opinion on the topic, if it was asked in the essay topic.

2. Second paragraph with 3 to 4 sentences explaining the topic and my view point.

3. Third paragraph with 3 to 4 sentences quoting an example and reiterating my view.

4. Fourth paragraph with 1 or 2 sentences concluding the topic and my view point.

No spelling mistakes, no grammatical errors, usage of not so common words etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## terry3218

basilmabraham said:


> I got a 90 in writing. I had to write two essays. The structure I followed was
> 
> 1. First paragraph with 1 or 2 sentence introduction. One part about the topic itself. Second part about my opinion on the topic, if it was asked in the essay topic.
> 
> 2. Second paragraph with 3 to 4 sentences explaining the topic and my view point.
> 
> 3. Third paragraph with 3 to 4 sentences quoting an example and reiterating my view.
> 
> 4. Fourth paragraph with 1 or 2 sentences concluding the topic and my view point.
> 
> No spelling mistakes, no grammatical errors, usage of not so common words etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a bazillion, and judging from your signature you have never appeared for IELTS, right? 

Secondly, would it matter in exam if I tweak this essay structure a little bit?


----------



## basilmabraham

I have not attempted IELTS.

I really don't know if there would be any impact if the essay structure is altered. What I mentioned above worked for me. All the best.


----------



## holy_demon

I want to ask the people who have score over 79 in Speaking. How fast do you speak in "Read aloud", in how many seconds per question on average? I used to believe that faster is better, but a friend of mine recently got 90 in her speaking by speaking slow (~30s on average).

Im confused, and my test is in tomorrow


----------



## basilmabraham

holy_demon said:


> I want to ask the people who have score over 79 in Speaking. How fast do you speak in "Read aloud", in how many seconds per question on average? I used to believe that faster is better, but a friend of mine recently got 90 in her speaking by speaking slow (~30s on average).
> 
> Im confused, and my test is in tomorrow


Speak at a pace that is comfortable for you and try to sound as natural as possible. I feel if you try to impose a speed that is not comfortable to you, it may do more harm than good. Speak clearly, legibly into the microphone. I do not think you should time the read aloud questions, there is always enough time to read the whole text with some time to spare. 

All the best.


----------



## vignesh_j

IN the describe graph , if we complete the explantion by 3 secs will that affect our score. Or we need to talk for 4 secs. 

Also if get a picture of some building how to talk for 40 secs.Any experience.


----------



## sudeepdai

vignesh_j said:


> IN the describe graph , if we complete the explantion by 3 secs will that affect our score. Or we need to talk for 4 secs.
> 
> Also if get a picture of some building how to talk for 40 secs.Any experience.



It is better to talk for about 35-38 seconds. This comes with practice. 

Jot down what you want to say first. Elaborate as much as possible. Could be an old building or a new one. Talk about the background of the image. Then what building as a symbol means. It means rigid tall structures symbolising strength. Maybe even say if it is a concrete or steel building. I am pretty sure there will be ample information to be dug out from the image. Usually the images are so produced that you can say a lot about it.

Make sure you prepare notes beforehand. This will help in fluency and content. Practice brainstorming about the picture a few times and you will start getting the feel of it and eventually will get comfortable and much better with it.

Cheers.


----------



## alokagrawal

I just appeared for Practice scored test A.
I think, i screwed it up.


----------



## star_p21

Hi Alok,

What happend? Have you got result for practice test? How much time it takes to get results for practice test? 

I am planning for practice test tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## kamy58

terry3218 said:


> +Hi everyone! I was wondering whether those who got 79+ in writing, can share some insights as to how to structure the essay? Is it okay to do it the way we do in IELTS writing?


Yes, Do it the same way as IELTS for essay.

There is additional writing task in PTE of summarizing as compared to IELTS. So you need to know how to write complex sentence because you are supposed to summarize in one sentence only.


----------



## alokagrawal

star_p21 said:


> Hi Alok,
> 
> What happend? Have you got result for practice test? How much time it takes to get results for practice test?
> 
> I am planning for practice test tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know, what went wrong. But at the end of the test i felt like i screwed it up.

once i get the result, i will let you know.

Kindly let me know about your experience once you appear for the practice test.


----------



## alokagrawal

star_p21 said:


> Hi Alok,
> 
> What happend? Have you got result for practice test? How much time it takes to get results for practice test?
> 
> I am planning for practice test tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


just now got the result of my scored test A

The result is pathetic.

Listening68
Reading58
Speaking51
Writing66

Oral Fluency39
Pronunciation39

Though i feel i have good speaking and reading skills, but i scored quite low.

Experts, may you kindly analyze the result and give some valuable advice?


----------



## mktwog

alokagrawal said:


> just now got the result of my scored test A The result is pathetic. Listening68 Reading58 Speaking51 Writing66 Oral Fluency39 Pronunciation39 Though i feel i have good speaking and reading skills, but i scored quite low. Experts, may you kindly analyze the result and give some valuable advice?


There will be an elevation of around 10-15% from this test to the actual test. So don't worry, you'll cross 65+ in each, if that's the required score. If 79+ is your target, then you'll need to work a bit more..


----------



## alokagrawal

mktwog said:


> There will be an elevation of around 10-15% from this test to the actual test. So don't worry, you'll cross 65+ in each, if that's the required score. If 79+ is your target, then you'll need to work a bit more..


Hi, thanks for your comment.
i need 65+ only. I will be appearing for the exam in a fortnight. 

Though i scored really low in Scored test A but i was able to find two positive points out of this result. 

1- In my previous 2 IELTS attempts, i could not score 7 in writing though in other 3 sections i was always scoring well. And in Practice test A, in the writing section, the score was 65+ without any preparation.

2- Though my speaking score is really low in this practice test but at least the system is recognizing my voice. I was worried whether the system will be recognizing my voice or not. So i was speaking slowly. I think, due to this my fluency was affected and got a low score in speaking. Hope next time i will do much better.

I am yet start my preparation properly. I just wanted to check my current state and know where my weakness lies, so i appeared today.

Now i am well aware with the format and my weakness.
From tomorrow, my full fledged preparation will be started.


----------



## migratingnoob

alokagrawal said:


> just now got the result of my scored test A
> 
> The result is pathetic.
> 
> Listening68
> Reading58
> Speaking51
> Writing66
> 
> Oral Fluency39
> Pronunciation39
> 
> Though i feel i have good speaking and reading skills, but i scored quite low.
> 
> Experts, may you kindly analyze the result and give some valuable advice?


Try to articulate your words properly and speak at a natural and comfortable pace.


----------



## Makybe Diva

alokagrawal said:


> just now got the result of my scored test A
> 
> The result is pathetic.
> 
> Listening68
> Reading58
> Speaking51
> Writing66
> 
> Oral Fluency39
> Pronunciation39
> 
> Though i feel i have good speaking and reading skills, but i scored quite low.
> 
> Experts, may you kindly analyze the result and give some valuable advice?


Did you use a headset and microphone for the test ?
If not, your speech may not have been picked up correctly


----------



## valsanail

*Mcmillan Official Guide*

Dear forum members, please could someone share a link of soft version of McMillan Official Guide? It's out of stock on pearson site.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi, where do you people do these practice test. Is it a software that can be purchased or something online?


----------



## mandy2137

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi, where do you people do these practice test. Is it a software that can be purchased or something online?


You can do so here:

PTE Practice


----------



## valsanail

mandy2137 said:


> You can do so here:
> 
> PTE Practice


hi, when I try to register on the free materials form, I cannot find my country to complete. Please could you kindly send those on my email if I send you a private message?


----------



## mandy2137

valsanail said:


> hi, when I try to register on the free materials form, I cannot find my country to complete. Please could you kindly send those on my email if I send you a private message?


The material on this site cannot be shared because it is not downloadable. Which country you from?


----------



## dhawalNpatel

mandy2137 said:


> You can do so here: PTE Practice


Thank you Mandy


----------



## dhawalNpatel

dhawalNpatel said:


> Thank you Mandy


Hi Mandy, which package do you suggest


----------



## mandy2137

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi Mandy, which package do you suggest


Gold Kit...


----------



## alokagrawal

I used Samsung mobile ear phone in my laptop.
Do you think, by any means, it might have affected my speech clarity?

Should I buy a good quality head phone before my next scored test?


Makybe Diva said:


> alokagrawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> just now got the result of my scored test A
> 
> The result is pathetic.
> 
> Listening68
> Reading58
> Speaking51
> Writing66
> 
> Oral Fluency39
> Pronunciation39
> 
> Though i feel i have good speaking and reading skills, but i scored quite low.
> 
> Experts, may you kindly analyze the result and give some valuable advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a headset and microphone for the test ?
> If not, your speech may not have been picked up correctly
Click to expand...


----------



## pteroshan

*what is PTE strategies*

could you please email this one

4- PTE strategies (Very effective)


email:
(Moderated. No personal contact details allowed)


----------



## mandy2137

pteroshan said:


> could you please email this one
> 
> 4- PTE strategies (Very effective)
> 
> 
> email:
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing
> 
> Try this


----------



## Makybe Diva

alokagrawal said:


> I used Samsung mobile ear phone in my laptop.
> Do you think, by any means, it might have affected my speech clarity?
> 
> Should I buy a good quality head phone before my next scored test?




There is a section on the website to test your equipment and it tells you if you are talking too loud. This should help determine if earpiece is ok.


----------



## pteroshan

*Thank you*

thank you


----------



## Kdp2015

valsanail said:


> Dear forum members, please could someone share a link of soft version of McMillan Official Guide? It's out of stock on pearson site.


PM me your email ID I can send you through wetransfer. It's quite heavy.

Thanks


----------



## shavu

basilmabraham said:


> anyone know discount code for 10% discount. Refer15 does not work.


pte2015


----------



## shavu

Many of you are referring to TCYonline.com , what is the feedback of this test product ?

Is it good replacement (cheaper than GK) of gold kit , does it mimic original exam with score ?

TIA.


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi all

in the retell lecture when we miss something main details and continue to talk for 40 secs, will that impact our score.

Also for describe graph/image, i feel my explanation is very average when compared to the sample responses, but i talked for 40 secs, how we will be scored, it is very much annoying.

any suggestions/improvements pls


----------



## Naveedh

Hi,
can any one plzz tell me whether there is PTE test center pakistan cox i couldnt find any on its webssite?
Plzz help me clarify this confusion.
Thnx


----------



## star_p21

Kdp2015 said:


> PM me your email ID I can send you through wetransfer. It's quite heavy.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kdp,

Could you please forward it to me on sunil0102 at gmail.com

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

Just got results for Practice test A, and Its not good at all.

R- 53
L - 62
S - 68
W - 58

I have exam in 5 days and cant reschedule it. Any tips?

Thanks,
star_p21


----------



## star_p21

shavu said:


> Many of you are referring to TCYonline.com , what is the feedback of this test product ?
> 
> Is it good replacement (cheaper than GK) of gold kit , does it mimic original exam with score ?
> 
> TIA.


Hi Shavu,

TCYonline is good for practice but dont expect much from it.

and its not replacement to gold kit. kit has scored test and few practice questions for all four categories.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Naveedh said:


> Hi,
> can any one plzz tell me whether there is PTE test center pakistan cox i couldnt find any on its webssite?
> Plzz help me clarify this confusion.
> Thnx


Naveed there is no PTE center in Pakistan but you can find it in UAE or Oman.


----------



## Veronica

Naveedh said:


> Hi,
> can any one plzz tell me whether there is PTE test center pakistan cox i couldnt find any on its webssite?
> Plzz help me clarify this confusion.
> Thnx


Can I remind everyone that the use of text speak is not allowed on this forum.

Please see Rule 6 for more information.

6. All posts on this site must be in English. Non-English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. 

This is an English only forum with many users whose first language is not English and use of text speak makes it more difficult for them to understand posts.

Thank you for your cooperation in this matter


----------



## alokagrawal

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got results for Practice test A, and Its not good at all.
> 
> R- 53
> L - 62
> S - 68
> W - 58
> 
> I have exam in 5 days and cant reschedule it. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks,
> star_p21


Hi star, 

our scored test A result is more or less same. As now you know the format inside out, in scored test B, your score may jump minimum 10-15%, if you put the strategies (which suits you) in place.

And in the actual exam, another 10-15% may increase from the scored test B , if you further work on your strategies. 
The good thing about your result is you have crossed 65 in speaking. This is the section where majority of the people could not cross not because of their poor speaking skills but because the system sometimes does not recognize the voice. 

When are you appearing for the Scored test B (if you have bought)


----------



## migratingnoob

I've seen many comments on how PTE-A is easier than IELTS. Personally, I would say that each test has its pros and cons. Ultimately, it boils down to the test taker's English ability and preferences. Practice is only good if you learn from your mistakes. I've done IELTS-General Training, IELTS-Academic and PTE-A once each. Personally, PTE-A felt more challenging in terms of content.

Advantages of PTE-A:
1) Quick scheduling plus results released within 5 business days (usually next day)
2) Use of computers (no need to write and auto word-count)
3) Get to speak to a computer (only if you are uncomfortable with conversing with a human examiner for the IELTS)

Disadvantages of PTE-A:
1) Content seemed more robust and challenging
2) Possible overlapping of components
3) Not suitable for those with weak computer literacy
4) You may feel distracted by your fellow candidates

Advantages of IELTS:
1) Components are largely independent
2) Some people may be more comfortable with conversing with a human examiner in the speaking component
3) No distraction from fellow candidates

Disadvantages of IELTS:
1) Human factor in speaking component (what determines 7.5 vs 8.0)
2) No auto word-count in writing component (so you have to write and count fast)
3) Relatively longer wait for schedule and results

Personal tips:
1) Do not panic when you get a bad score for your PTE-A practice test. Think of it as understanding the test format. You need to also understand that it's highly likely that your practice test conditions may be different from those in the exam (ie. distractions, noise-cancelling microphone/headphones etc).
2) Check for typo errors for your PTE-A test.
3) Make sure you take the most suitable test according to your strengths. DON'T follow the others blindly. For example, if you feel more comfortable conversing with a human examiner instead of having a monologue, then you may be better off doing IELTS.


----------



## gnt

Naveedh said:


> Hi,
> can any one plzz tell me whether there is PTE test center pakistan cox i couldnt find any on its webssite?
> Plzz help me clarify this confusion.
> Thnx


No Mate ,

not in Pakistan


----------



## star_p21

alokagrawal said:


> Hi star,
> 
> our scored test A result is more or less same. As now you know the format inside out, in scored test B, your score may jump minimum 10-15%, if you put the strategies (which suits you) in place.
> 
> And in the actual exam, another 10-15% may increase from the scored test B , if you further work on your strategies.
> The good thing about your result is you have crossed 65 in speaking. This is the section where majority of the people could not cross not because of their poor speaking skills but because the system sometimes does not recognize the voice.
> 
> When are you appearing for the Scored test B (if you have bought)


Hi Alok.

Yes, our scores are almost in same category.

I'll PM you for few more ques.


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi friends,
I took PTE on 24-July and received the result in 23 hours.
L - 87
R - 85
W - 80
S - 90
I will share my experience in detail soon. Just wanted to thank all the contributors of this thread for sharing their valuable inputs. 
Also I need help from the people who have got their visas or applied the EOI. 
Kindly refer the thread link below and reply over there.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-563.html#post7761714


Thanks,
VK


----------



## vignesh_j

VK_OZ said:


> Hi friends,
> I took PTE on 24-July and received the result in 23 hours.
> L - 87
> R - 85
> W - 80
> S - 90
> I will share my experience in detail soon. Just wanted to thank all the contributors of this thread for sharing their valuable inputs.
> Also I need help from the people who have got their visas or applied the EOI.
> Kindly refer the thread link below and reply over there.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-563.html#post7761714
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> VK


Congrats on the excellent score, what preparations have you done.Speaking seems to be my weak part, but you have scored it full, what strategies you used, iam feared of re tell lecture and describe image, if we miss some main content and continue to talk for 40 secs, will that impact the score.? please give your tips


----------



## alokagrawal

VK_OZ said:


> Hi friends,
> I took PTE on 24-July and received the result in 23 hours.
> L - 87
> R - 85
> W - 80
> S - 90
> I will share my experience in detail soon. Just wanted to thank all the contributors of this thread for sharing their valuable inputs.
> Also I need help from the people who have got their visas or applied the EOI.
> Kindly refer the thread link below and reply over there.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-563.html#post7761714
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> VK


Congratulations. Your score is indeed great.
When you get time, kindly share the lesson learned in detail. It will be quite helpful to aspirants like us.

Thanks


----------



## Oz_Jmd

*Need help on PTE-A !*

Hello Friends

I had appeared in IELTS paper 3 times and here are my scores

IELTS ( 1st attempt) : L : 7 , R : 6.5 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.5
IELTS ( 2nd attempt) : L : 8 , R : 7 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.0
IELTS ( 3rd attempt) : L : 8 , R : 7 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.5

I am really frustated with the IELTS paper and how long do i need to appear in paper to score 7 in each , i really dont know. 

Yesterday , I went for one PTE-A MOCK Test as well and scores were ( These scores came when i didnot know the format of PTE-A Exam at all)

W = 60
L = 55
R = 54
S = 54

I would need suggestion whether or not i should appear for PTE -A exam or not?
IELTS is i guess one BIG Hurdle in writing. I somehow believe whatever i do , they would not give me more than 6.5 in Writing module. 

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Oz_Jmd said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I had appeared in IELTS paper 3 times and here are my scores
> 
> IELTS ( 1st attempt) : L : 7 , R : 6.5 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.5
> IELTS ( 2nd attempt) : L : 8 , R : 7 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.0
> IELTS ( 3rd attempt) : L : 8 , R : 7 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.5
> 
> I am really frustated with the IELTS paper and how long do i need to appear in paper to score 7 in each , i really dont know.
> 
> Yesterday , I went for one PTE-A MOCK Test as well and scores were ( These scores came when i didnot know the format of PTE-A Exam at all)
> 
> W = 60
> L = 55
> R = 54
> S = 54
> 
> I would need suggestion whether or not i should appear for PTE -A exam or not?
> IELTS is i guess one BIG Hurdle in writing. I somehow believe whatever i do , they would not give me more than 6.5 in Writing module.
> 
> Thanks


Seeing your good scores in IELTS but one step behind in writing part I must recommend you to appear in PTE. You can easily nail it after knowing the format. 

Go through this thread you will find every sort of information you are looking for such material, format and tips.

All the best buddy.


----------



## naushadqamar

Yesterday, I gave test and today i got the result ,I need 65 but .
L:64
R63
S65
W63


----------



## Legend18

Got my results today it was my first attempt, pretty quick as I have given PTE yesterday only.

My Paper went bad but still managed 65+ in all the sections. Scored 79+ in two.

One and very important tip I want to give is In writing section spelling marks are bonus. So what you can do revise the spelling after writing essay or summary, you can't improve grammar in short span but definitely you can easily get 90 in spelling.

I went with strategy that I'll give last 1 min and 2 min in summary and essay section just to go through spellings and this really helped me.

Also, as mentioned earlier my paper didn't went well. I missed 2 questions in reading and 1 question in listening but still managed 65+. To cut it short its very easy what all you need is confidence and faith.


----------



## alokagrawal

Legend18 said:


> Got my results today it was my first attempt, pretty quick as I have given PTE yesterday only.
> 
> My Paper went bad but still managed 65+ in all the sections. Scored 79+ in two.
> 
> One and very important tip I want to give is In writing section spelling marks are bonus. So what you can do revise the spelling after writing essay or summary, you can't improve grammar in short span but definitely you can easily get 90 in spelling.
> 
> I went with strategy that I'll give last 1 min and 2 min in summary and essay section just to go through spellings and this really helped me.
> 
> Also, as mentioned earlier my paper didn't went well. I missed 2 questions in reading and 1 question in listening but still managed 65+. To cut it short its very easy what all you need is confidence and faith.


Great score. Congratulations.

Can you say something more on Speaking section strategies which you followed.
It seems you have got 79+ in speaking.


----------



## Legend18

alokagrawal said:


> Great score. Congratulations.
> 
> Can you say something more on Speaking section strategies which you followed.
> It seems you have got 79+ in speaking.


It's pretty simple, there will always be some question which will be your strength and some your weakness. Like my strength were Repeat sentence and Read aloud weakness were retell lecture. I ensured that I performed well in the question type in which I'm good. Almost all my repeat sentence were correct. For read aloud use wisely 40 seconds which you were given earlier. I got 90 in pronunciation and 78 in Oral fluency.


----------



## Aus4me

Thanks for sharing your views.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Any discount codes for the gold kit, a desperate attempt to reduce the gigantic ausi visa costs 
Any other ways to do scored practice tests, paid or unpaid.


----------



## pteroshan

*marking criteria*

Multiple Choice Chose Multiple Answers Questions both in Reading and Listening have negative markings. 

what happens if i choose only 1 answer out of 2 and leave 1 unclicked.

will i be scored 1 or 0.

any idea ?


----------



## mandy2137

pteroshan said:


> Multiple Choice Chose Multiple Answers Questions both in Reading and Listening have negative markings.
> 
> what happens if i choose only 1 answer out of 2 and leave 1 unclicked.
> 
> will i be scored 1 or 0.
> 
> any idea ?


Yes you will get mark if you click one and if goes correct.


----------



## valsanail

dear members, does anybody have tips regarding the summarize the text section? its pretty difficult to get used with making 1 big sentence...


----------



## Legend18

Hi,

I have my PTE Gold Test Kit and TCYOnline Test Series that I'll not be using.

In PTE Gold Test Kit, I have attempted First Test, so you'll not be able to use that, Second Test is unattempted and the Questions bank can be reset. So in other words its a complete Package with Test 1 not available.

For TCYOnline have practiced some of the Tests but everyting can be reset if needed.

Only check i think is in TCYOnline as a record they'll keep your original report but you can still see your report after exam but it will not be stored.

Gold Test Kit subscription is remaining for 1 month 17 days as of now.
TCYOnline subscription is expiring on 23 August.

Let me know if anyone of you need it 

Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

Legend18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my PTE Gold Test Kit and TCYOnline Test Series that I'll not be using.
> 
> In PTE Gold Test Kit, I have attempted First Test, so you'll not be able to use that, Second Test is unattempted and the Questions bank can be reset. So in other words its a complete Package with Test 1 not available.
> 
> For TCYOnline have practiced some of the Tests but everyting can be reset if needed.
> 
> Only check i think is in TCYOnline as a record they'll keep your original report but you can still see your report after exam but it will not be stored.
> 
> Gold Test Kit subscription is remaining for 1 month 17 days as of now.
> TCYOnline subscription is expiring on 23 August.
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need it
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, 

I have sent you a private message. 

Thanks


----------



## migratingnoob

I have an intriguing question: Why do so many people on here say this 'I gave the test.....' Shouldn't it be 'took' instead of 'gave'? Alternatively, people can also say 'I gave the test a go' if they insist on using 'gave'.

Any comments?


----------



## alokagrawal

migratingnoob said:


> I have an intriguing question: Why do so many people on here say this 'I gave the test.....' Shouldn't it be 'took' instead of 'gave'? Alternatively, people can also say 'I gave the test a go' if they insist on using 'gave'.
> 
> Any comments?


I don't think it is wrong. Structurally and literally "I gave the test" is absolutely right.

Americans say, i took the test. 
Britishers say, i wrote the test
We Indians say, i gave / appeared / sat for the test.

Hard to say that any of these is "more correct" than another.


----------



## amzamz

Hey, PTEA experts, If someone has got LRWS 7877 in IELTS, what could be possible scores in PTEA?


----------



## migratingnoob

alokagrawal said:


> I don't think it is wrong. Structurally and literally "I gave the test" is absolutely right.
> 
> Americans say, i took the test.
> Britishers say, i wrote the test
> We Indians say, i gave / appeared / sat for the test.
> 
> Hard to say that any of these is "more correct" than another.


Doesn't 'giving' the test imply that you're the examiner/teacher instead of the candidate/student? Isn't 'give' the opposite of 'take'?


----------



## migratingnoob

amzamz said:


> Hey, PTEA experts, If someone has got LRWS 7877 in IELTS, what could be possible scores in PTEA?


based on pro-ration, probably 70, 80, 70, 70? +/- 10 i guess?

personally, i've scored IELTS LRWS 9/9/8.5/8 and PTE-A 90/90/90/88 (albeit taken years apart)... so it's really hard to say.

Try a practice test to gauge. But of course don't be disheartened if the first score turns out bad. You're just familiarising with the format.


----------



## star_p21

Hello,

Has anyone used Ryan's argument and discussion essay structure during PTE writting exam? What was the results? 

Please give your advice, really confused.

Thanks Friends!


----------



## shavu

While attempting "Read aloud" session, if I complete my response before the bar completes, can I press "Next" to attempt the next question or I have to wait till the time bar shows "Completed" message ?


----------



## Jamil Sid

No Need to wait until the bar shows itself completed, you just click on next button and attempt the next task


----------



## shavu

Jamil Sid said:


> No Need to wait until the bar shows itself completed, you just click on next button and attempt the next task



Will that save me some time for the same section like Speaking (for ex.) ?


----------



## Veronica

alokagrawal said:


> I don't think it is wrong. Structurally and literally "I gave the test" is absolutely right.
> 
> Americans say, i took the test.
> Britishers say, i wrote the test
> We Indians say, i gave / appeared / sat for the test.
> 
> Hard to say that any of these is "more correct" than another.


British would never say I wrote the test. They would say I took the test or I did the test.

I gave the test is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## zzmonkeyzz

Legend18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my PTE Gold Test Kit and TCYOnline Test Series that I'll not be using.
> 
> In PTE Gold Test Kit, I have attempted First Test, so you'll not be able to use that, Second Test is unattempted and the Questions bank can be reset. So in other words its a complete Package with Test 1 not available.
> 
> For TCYOnline have practiced some of the Tests but everyting can be reset if needed.
> 
> Only check i think is in TCYOnline as a record they'll keep your original report but you can still see your report after exam but it will not be stored.
> 
> Gold Test Kit subscription is remaining for 1 month 17 days as of now.
> TCYOnline subscription is expiring on 23 August.
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need it
> 
> Thanks.


It's so kind of you to share the resources.
Can you please provide me the access to PTE Gold Test Kit and TCYOnline Test please ?
Thank you very much


----------



## SSrng

Legend18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my PTE Gold Test Kit and TCYOnline Test Series that I'll not be using.
> 
> In PTE Gold Test Kit, I have attempted First Test, so you'll not be able to use that, Second Test is unattempted and the Questions bank can be reset. So in other words its a complete Package with Test 1 not available.
> 
> For TCYOnline have practiced some of the Tests but everyting can be reset if needed.
> 
> Only check i think is in TCYOnline as a record they'll keep your original report but you can still see your report after exam but it will not be stored.
> 
> Gold Test Kit subscription is remaining for 1 month 17 days as of now.
> TCYOnline subscription is expiring on 23 August.
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need it
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I have my test tomorrow. If I write PTE Test exam, how much time do they take to evaluate and send report? 
Would you mind sharing TCYOnline details atleast?
Thanks,
SS


----------



## andrew64

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> I have my test tomorrow. If I write PTE Test exam, how much time do they take to evaluate and send report?
> Would you mind sharing TCYOnline details atleast?
> Thanks,
> SS


1-2 days


----------



## Eagle471

Can anybody tell me how to send a PM


----------



## sudeepdai

Eagle471 said:


> Can anybody tell me how to send a PM



Go to that person's profile>>contacts>>send private message.


----------



## basilmabraham

You need to have posted at least 5 posts to enable PM.


----------



## Eagle471

Hello legend.

Appreciate your Kindness. can you pls share me the details of tcyonline and goldkit , i have my test on Aug8th. It would help me a lot.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Eagle471

Thanku sudeep and basilmabraham, will do that


----------



## Eagle471

Can anybody tell me tips on Fill in the blanks in reading section. I did all the four tests in Mcmillan and i could feel my weak area in this particular section. I did my IELTS first attempt on June 13th and i have got Listening-7,Reading-6.5.Speaking-6.6,Writing-6.... thought of attempting PTE so booked on Aug 8th... I am desperately in need of 65 in each section.


----------



## migratingnoob

Eagle471 said:


> Can anybody tell me tips on Fill in the blanks in reading section. I did all the four tests in Mcmillan and i could feel my weak area in this particular section. I did my IELTS first attempt on June 13th and i have got Listening-7,Reading-6.5.Speaking-6.6,Writing-6.... thought of attempting PTE so booked on Aug 8th... I am desperately in need of 65 in each section.


is this the section where u choose from a list below or the dropdown box? main tip would be to read through the sentence to see if it sounds logical. if it's choosing from a whole list below, you can also use the elimination method.


----------



## migratingnoob

Veronica said:


> British would never say I wrote the test. They would say I took the test or I did the test.
> 
> I gave the test is grammatically incorrect.


Cheers Veronica!


----------



## Veronica

Once again I need to remind members that text speak is not allowed on the forum. 
Using shortened words like u, pls, thx and other similar shorteningof words is against therules ofthe forum. 

See rule 6

'Please do not use text speak on the forum. 
All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. '

Any use of text speak in future may result in posts being deleted and an infraction being imposed on accounts.


----------



## migratingnoob

shavu said:


> While attempting "Read aloud" session, if I complete my response before the bar completes, can I press "Next" to attempt the next question or I have to wait till the time bar shows "Completed" message ?


My personal tip: Always watch for the countdown timer that indicates when the recording will start. Start speaking the moment you see the blue bar filling up (don't rush the start in case you start speaking 0.5secs before recording commences) and when you're done just give it a 0.5 to 1 second pause (to be safe) and click next. 

(P.S.: I did finish my test in 1hr 45 minutes. It's just my style to go through it with my adrenaline still pumping and before my concentration level drops further. Others may prefer to take it slowly. There were people taking toilet breaks when I logged out.)


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

re-posting my question:

Any one used Ryan's structure of argument or discussion essay in PTE exam? Is it scored good marks?

Thanks,
Star


----------



## mandy2137

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> re-posting my question:
> 
> Any one used Ryan's structure of argument or discussion essay in PTE exam? Is it scored good marks?
> 
> Thanks,
> Star


Of course it does..


----------



## migratingnoob

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> re-posting my question:
> 
> Any one used Ryan's structure of argument or discussion essay in PTE exam? Is it scored good marks?
> 
> Thanks,
> Star


What's 'Ryan's structure of argument or discussion essay'?


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear All,

Finally cross the Language barrier with overall 77 points(S-85,W-79,R-70,L-75) in second attempt. However, I found, question were difficult compare with my past exam in March. 

Best of luck for all waiting to clear the exam. Never loose hope  and maintain good concentration in exam.


----------



## migratingnoob

amar_klanti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally cross the Language barrier with overall 77 points(S-85,W-79,R-70,L-75) in second attempt. However, I found, question were difficult compare with my past exam in March.
> 
> Best of luck for all waiting to clear the exam. Never loose hope  and maintain good concentration in exam.


congrats!


----------



## star_p21

mandy2137 said:


> Of course it does..


I asked tgis question because: essay written as per structure has only 2-3 points and other statements are just supporting them, which may give. Us less opportunity to use connecting words and vocabulary use. Although I donot have big vocabulary bank but still getting idea around it.


----------



## star_p21

migratingnoob said:


> What's 'Ryan's structure of argument or discussion essay'?


Hi,
please what on youtube for Ryan's ielts essay structures for argumental and discussion essays. It looks conveincing


----------



## Cna

Hi everyone,

Finally after about 10 IELTS exams, I took PTE and got +65 in my first PTE exam.

Brisbane, Navitas Centre:
S 65
W79
R 82
L70

IELTS was a curse for me that I couldn't get, or maybe they won't give it for their business! I always gt 6.5 in writing and no matter how hard I try and how complicated I write I didn't get 7! but with pte in both mock tests and real test my writing score was around 7.5 or 8!

I think one of the good things about PTE exam is that with practice you can feel that you are improving, and with practicing you can get what you need from this exam.

I want to thank you guys for this thread and very helpful and amazing tips, comments and notes. I was a silent reader about a month and I almost read 160 pages of this thread! I highly highly recommend new ones to do it, to become more familiar with the exam.

I will try to share my experience about the exam soon.

wish you all the best,


----------



## mamoon

sudeepdai said:


> Go to that person's profile>>contacts>>send private message.


Sudeep. I need to speak to you. I cannot find the option to send the private message. I am new on this forum. Please help


----------



## star_p21

*Private Message*



mamoon said:


> Sudeep. I need to speak to you. I cannot find the option to send the private message. I am new on this forum. Please help


Hello,

I am not sure if this is the correct method of sending PM but I do something like this:

find the post from the person to whom you want to send a PM and then their is a dot or big "o", the sign which shows if the person is online or not. so, click on that symbol and it will show a list of option and 3rd option is send private message to person.

I hope this works


----------



## migratingnoob

star_p21 said:


> Hi,
> please what on youtube for Ryan's ielts essay structures for argumental and discussion essays. It looks conveincing


yes, it seems legit. it's always important to have structure for your essay. As for your concerns regarding vocabulary, it has more to do with the content pertaining to the question.


----------



## vignesh_j

Cna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally after about 10 IELTS exams, I took PTE and got +65 in my first PTE exam.
> 
> Brisbane, Navitas Centre:
> S 65
> W79
> R 82
> L70
> 
> IELTS was a curse for me that I couldn't get, or maybe they won't give it for their business! I always gt 6.5 in writing and no matter how hard I try and how complicated I write I didn't get 7! but with pte in both mock tests and real test my writing score was around 7.5 or 8!
> 
> I think one of the good things about PTE exam is that with practice you can feel that you are improving, and with practicing you can get what you need from this exam.
> 
> I want to thank you guys for this thread and very helpful and amazing tips, comments and notes. I was a silent reader about a month and I almost read 160 pages of this thread! I highly highly recommend new ones to do it, to become more familiar with the exam.
> 
> I will try to share my experience about the exam soon.
> 
> wish you all the best,


It was a fantastic score, but i see your minimum was in speaking , what is the reason, you felt tough in which part, what was your negative there.? How was it compared to IELTS score for speaking, give some info.


----------



## pteroshan

PTE TESTS PLUS

is this available for sharing


----------



## anuragswarup

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Hi Srilatha,

Please go ahead. PTE-A is simpler compared to IELTS, so you might be lucky to crack it at the first chance only. I have appeared for it and recently got my PR, so PTE-A is perfectly accepted by them. Go ahead and all the best. The test is completely online.

Thanks,
Anurag


----------



## Veronica

mamoon said:


> Sudeep. I need to speak to you. I cannot find the option to send the private message. I am new on this forum. Please help


You do not yet have enough posts to have the pm option. Once you become an active member you will get the facility.


----------



## terry3218

Hi everyone, If anyone is looking to do some speaking practice over skype for PTE, please let me know, or PM me


----------



## Ashwin28

Legend18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my PTE Gold Test Kit and TCYOnline Test Series that I'll not be using.
> 
> In PTE Gold Test Kit, I have attempted First Test, so you'll not be able to use that, Second Test is unattempted and the Questions bank can be reset. So in other words its a complete Package with Test 1 not available.
> 
> For TCYOnline have practiced some of the Tests but everyting can be reset if needed.
> 
> Only check i think is in TCYOnline as a record they'll keep your original report but you can still see your report after exam but it will not be stored.
> 
> Gold Test Kit subscription is remaining for 1 month 17 days as of now.
> TCYOnline subscription is expiring on 23 August.
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need it
> 
> Thanks.



Hello Sir,

Can you please share the details with me as my exam is scheduled on 11 August.

It would be of great help to me.

Thanks


----------



## pteroshan

*i would really be grateful if you could share this to me.*

i would really be grateful if you could share this to me.


----------



## qasimkhan123

*PTE test result*

Hi Guys, 

I have given PTE yesterday and trust me its more logical and convenient than ielts. I have passed the test with 65+ in each module. Its strongly suggested that everyone, specially people who know how to operate computers give this test instead of IELTS.


----------



## civil189

Is pte test gold kit really helpful
,how to buy it what is the cost


----------



## pteroshan

*congrats*

congrats!
Do you have books 
pte test plus


----------



## pteroshan

*congrats*

do you have books pte test plus


----------



## sudeepdai

civil189 said:


> Is pte test gold kit really helpful
> ,how to buy it what is the cost


Heyy there

There are lots of free materials in this forum. I recommend you to check that out first. If that is enough, then why would you buy the paid kits. 

Check all he free availible material first. 

Cheers


----------



## civil189

Hey friends.. Anyone having free material...I would be great full if I get some


----------



## zzmonkeyzz

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone, If anyone is looking to do some speaking practice over skype for PTE, please let me know, or PM me


Hi sorry I can't send private message because i haven't had enough post

I'm struggling in my speaking so I would like to know if you have any tips for me to improve my speaking.

Best regards


----------



## gd2015

Hello Everyone.
Is the Gold preparation kit is an online one? Wanted to figure out when to order for it. Will Pearson send tests and sample questions in CD to our postal address or they will provide online access.


----------



## c0da

gd2015 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Is the Gold preparation kit is an online one? Wanted to figure out when to order for it. Will Pearson send tests and sample questions in CD to our postal address or they will provide online access.


Yes, it is online. You will have 90 days to use it.


----------



## Vikram_99

*PTE A exam info - URGENT*

Hi Everyone,

I am new here, need to know about PTE A exam. My friend gave this exam and he got some essays from here which he practiced for and also got the same in the exam, his wife also got one from them.

Could anyone of you share the link of latest essays please and also for other types for this test? I am looking for 80+. Please help.


Many Thanks,
Vik


----------



## Vikram_99

*PTE A Exam*

Also, could you please suggest on how to proceed, I've practiced from PTE A book and also the practice unscored test, I am planning to buy the scored tests and then book a date for next week, would that be ok or please suggest if I have to do something more in order to achieve the score I am looking for, well that is 80+ each.

Many thanks, God bless
Vikram


----------



## sudeepdai

Vikram_99 said:


> Also, could you please suggest on how to proceed, I've practiced from PTE A book and also the practice unscored test, I am planning to buy the scored tests and then book a date for next week, would that be ok or please suggest if I have to do something more in order to achieve the score I am looking for, well that is 80+ each.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks, God bless
> 
> Vikram



Try mcmillan's book. It is quite challenging and seeing that you are opting for 80+, you should give it a shot. Write lots of essays, keep reading newspapers aloud everyday so you dont break your flow for reading out loud. 

Do practice speaking as that is the section where most of the people find difficult.

Keep practicing and dont break the flow.

Best of luck for the exam.

Cheers


----------



## kamy58

gd2015 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Is the Gold preparation kit is an online one? Wanted to figure out when to order for it. Will Pearson send tests and sample questions in CD to our postal address or they will provide online access.


Check the details here

https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## JK684

Vikram_99 said:


> Also, could you please suggest on how to proceed, I've practiced from PTE A book and also the practice unscored test, I am planning to buy the scored tests and then book a date for next week, would that be ok or please suggest if I have to do something more in order to achieve the score I am looking for, well that is 80+ each.
> 
> Many thanks, God bless
> Vikram



All the recent essay topics are here.
~
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


----------



## barney83

Hi All,

I am one of the many "victims" of IELTS trying to get all band of 7. I've sat it like almost 10 times and didn't get my desired score. I always fall short of 0.5 in writing but when i manage to get 7 for writing, suddenly my speaking score dropped to 6.5. It is so frustrating. So close yet to far. So many times i've taken IELTS and never i've got anything below 7 for speaking and yet felt short of 0.5. I even took the gamble and went for a remark twice and that did not work either. 

Now i am going to try PTE-A. I know PTE-A is very different from IELTS but it is worth a try. Good luck to me and also to the rest of the people who will sit for the exam soon.


----------



## terry3218

zzmonkeyzz said:


> Hi sorry I can't send private message because i haven't had enough post
> 
> I'm struggling in my speaking so I would like to know if you have any tips for me to improve my speaking.
> 
> Best regards


I have sent you a visitor message, so check that out


----------



## Kdp2015

barney83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the many "victims" of IELTS trying to get all band of 7. I've sat it like almost 10 times and didn't get my desired score. I always fall short of 0.5 in writing but when i manage to get 7 for writing, suddenly my speaking score dropped to 6.5. It is so frustrating. So close yet to far. So many times i've taken IELTS and never i've got anything below 7 for speaking and yet felt short of 0.5. I even took the gamble and went for a remark twice and that did not work either.
> 
> Now i am going to try PTE-A. I know PTE-A is very different from IELTS but it is worth a try. Good luck to me and also to the rest of the people who will sit for the exam soon.


Never mind. I think IDP India is doing a business here.


----------



## terry3218

In Mcmillan test builder, I found that in summarize written text section, your summary needs to be of 30 words, whereas elsewhere I have guidelines that state the response needs to be somewhere between 5-75 words. Can any body clarify this for me?


----------



## kamy58

terry3218 said:


> In Mcmillan test builder, I found that in summarize written text section, your summary needs to be of 30 words, whereas elsewhere I have guidelines that state the response needs to be somewhere between 5-75 words. Can any body clarify this for me?


There is no hard rule for this, so keep your eyes open while doing the test.

Below is what I got in exam

Summarize Written text(Writing)-- It asked for one sentence but no words limit was mentioned so I didn't count the words

Summarize Spoken text(Listening)-- It asked for 50-70 words but there was not one sentence limit. So I wrote few lines consisting total of 60 words.


----------



## basilmabraham

Guys, is there any need to send the PTE scores to the Immigration office, or elsewhere, through the send score option. I know, it is required in cases where you are applying for universities, but for migration is it required?


----------



## mamoon

Hi all,

I have PTE test on coming Saturday I.e. 1st august. I attempted IELTS earlier and got 7.5 overall. Now I am aiming to achieve 79+ in all the modules of PTE. 

Anyone please advise me from where I can prepare for the test ??? 

thanks


----------



## andrew64

*It is the day .*

Hi Friends , 

Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best . 

Thanks,
Dreamer


----------



## mandy2137

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Great news Andrew,
Congratulations


----------



## mamoon

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer


Congrats Andrew. Wishes you the best.


----------



## Umas

I got below email from PTE. Is this something normal? As far as I know, I did not request for my scores to be sent to anyone.

------------------------------------------

TESTING CENTER LOCATION
No Site Record Available

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications

-----------------


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Umas said:


> I got below email from PTE. Is this something normal? As far as I know, I did not request for my scores to be sent to anyone.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> TESTING CENTER LOCATION
> No Site Record Available
> 
> As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications
> 
> -----------------


Yes this is normal, this just means that they will be sending your scores to DIBP as you would have selected this option to send scores while registering.


----------



## vignesh_j

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes this is normal, this just means that they will be sending your scores to DIBP as you would have selected this option to send scores while registering.


Hi 

Which option indicates that sending the report, i have registered for PTE, i dotn want to send it now. what is the option.


----------



## Cna

Hi you guys again,

Thanks to my GOD that I passed this exam. Ielts made me think that my Enlgish is not good enough and too much failure made me somehow hopeless, but I needed and tried and with my first pte attempt I got +65. 
My best mark in IELTS was:
L 8
R8.5
S7.5
W6.5

I took it in Brisbane, Navitas centre and the results released in less than 24 hours.
The price is similar to IELTS, but if you put PTE2015 (capital without space) in promotion code during the registration, it will give you 10% off.

I read almost 160 page of this thread and my advices are not far from the others, just emphasizing them, so in order to get good marks I encourage you to read them as much as you can.

SPEAKING:

read aloud: At first you might think it is an easy task, but if you try some sentences, you’ll see you cannot read it clearly, fluently and without disturbing pauses. Pronunciation and fluency is really important, and you have read like a news reader on TV. Watch your tone, intonation, rises and falls.
Practice as much as you can and you’ll be alright.

Describe image: Note that your response time is only 40 seconds, and the information shared on the screen is usually too much, so there isn’t enough time to tell them all and it is not wise to do so. Start with an introduction and speak fluently and clearly in 30 -35 secs. It is ok if you cannot cover all the info, only focus on extreme figures. This is similar to IELTS academic writing task 1.
Sentences like below are good:

The graph provides information about…
The map illustrates …

the trend has a significant increase
sharp fall
remained unchanged…
Retell lecture:
focus on the lecture. No need to write down everything the lecturer says. Just take a note about the topic and important categories and stuff. With only 40 seconds describe it fluently and clearly:
the lecture is about…
the lecturer stated that…

Answer short question:
It is about your general knowledge, and you have to practice to become good. The only hard part is when the question is read too quick.

My speaking part was the lowest because I didn’t stick to upper rules completely!
WRITING
summarize:
it’s easy, get the whole idea and convert it into one sentence.
Write essay:
It’s like Ielts writing task 2. Spelling and grammar is important. Check word by word and proofread your work. Be aware of time.

READING & LISTENING:
have various parts and since the exam is ACADEMIC, you’ll see many new words. The use of collocations is really important and common. Watch your time and practice a lot. Do not stuck in one question and if you miss one do not panic and stay focused.

It’s really important to concentrate and focus the entire time.

About sources:
definitely buy the gold kit to prepare yourself and become familiar with exam. They are harder than the real exam.
- offline practice test
- macmillan
- practice test plus
and check the Google docs about the exam essay questions. They really help. Actually my essay question was among those questions and I had practiced it. 

The last thing about the exam is that, at the first part of each part it introduces the whole part, and then goes through the parts without warning, so you have to be prepared and careful cause timer is counting down quickly.

I definitely suggest you to switch to PTE or TOEFL.
Practice as much as you can and you’ll see the results. Because with practicing you see that you are improving.

Hope my post helps and good luck to all of you.


----------



## mandy2137

vignesh_j said:


> Hi
> 
> Which option indicates that sending the report, i have registered for PTE, i dotn want to send it now. what is the option.


During registration there is option I guess. But no worries, it will not make any difference.


----------



## mandy2137

Cna said:


> Hi you guys again,
> 
> Thanks to my GOD that I passed this exam. Ielts made me think that my Enlgish is not good enough and too much failure made me somehow hopeless, but I needed and tried and with my first pte attempt I got +65.
> My best mark in IELTS was:
> L 8
> R8.5
> S7.5
> W6.5
> 
> I took it in Brisbane, Navitas centre and the results released in less than 24 hours.
> The price is similar to IELTS, but if you put PTE2015 (capital without space) in promotion code during the registration, it will give you 10% off.
> 
> I read almost 160 page of this thread and my advices are not far from the others, just emphasizing them, so in order to get good marks I encourage you to read them as much as you can.
> 
> SPEAKING:
> 
> read aloud: At first you might think it is an easy task, but if you try some sentences, you’ll see you cannot read it clearly, fluently and without disturbing pauses. Pronunciation and fluency is really important, and you have read like a news reader on TV. Watch your tone, intonation, rises and falls.
> Practice as much as you can and you’ll be alright.
> 
> Describe image: Note that your response time is only 40 seconds, and the information shared on the screen is usually too much, so there isn’t enough time to tell them all and it is not wise to do so. Start with an introduction and speak fluently and clearly in 30 -35 secs. It is ok if you cannot cover all the info, only focus on extreme figures. This is similar to IELTS academic writing task 1.
> Sentences like below are good:
> 
> The graph provides information about…
> The map illustrates …
> 
> the trend has a significant increase
> sharp fall
> remained unchanged…
> Retell lecture:
> focus on the lecture. No need to write down everything the lecturer says. Just take a note about the topic and important categories and stuff. With only 40 seconds describe it fluently and clearly:
> the lecture is about…
> the lecturer stated that…
> 
> Answer short question:
> It is about your general knowledge, and you have to practice to become good. The only hard part is when the question is read too quick.
> 
> My speaking part was the lowest because I didn’t stick to upper rules completely!
> WRITING
> summarize:
> it’s easy, get the whole idea and convert it into one sentence.
> Write essay:
> It’s like Ielts writing task 2. Spelling and grammar is important. Check word by word and proofread your work. Be aware of time.
> 
> READING & LISTENING:
> have various parts and since the exam is ACADEMIC, you’ll see many new words. The use of collocations is really important and common. Watch your time and practice a lot. Do not stuck in one question and if you miss one do not panic and stay focused.
> 
> It’s really important to concentrate and focus the entire time.
> 
> About sources:
> definitely buy the gold kit to prepare yourself and become familiar with exam. They are harder than the real exam.
> - offline practice test
> - macmillan
> - practice test plus
> and check the Google docs about the exam essay questions. They really help. Actually my essay question was among those questions and I had practiced it.
> 
> The last thing about the exam is that, at the first part of each part it introduces the whole part, and then goes through the parts without warning, so you have to be prepared and careful cause timer is counting down quickly.
> 
> I definitely suggest you to switch to PTE or TOEFL.
> Practice as much as you can and you’ll see the results. Because with practicing you see that you are improving.
> 
> Hope my post helps and good luck to all of you.



Congratulations on your success. Keep moving


----------



## alokagrawal

Congratulations.

Thanks for the tips.



Cna said:


> Hi you guys again,
> 
> Thanks to my GOD that I passed this exam. Ielts made me think that my Enlgish is not good enough and too much failure made me somehow hopeless, but I needed and tried and with my first pte attempt I got +65.
> My best mark in IELTS was:
> L 8
> R8.5
> S7.5
> W6.5
> 
> I took it in Brisbane, Navitas centre and the results released in less than 24 hours.
> The price is similar to IELTS, but if you put PTE2015 (capital without space) in promotion code during the registration, it will give you 10% off.
> 
> I read almost 160 page of this thread and my advices are not far from the others, just emphasizing them, so in order to get good marks I encourage you to read them as much as you can.
> 
> SPEAKING:
> 
> read aloud: At first you might think it is an easy task, but if you try some sentences, you’ll see you cannot read it clearly, fluently and without disturbing pauses. Pronunciation and fluency is really important, and you have read like a news reader on TV. Watch your tone, intonation, rises and falls.
> Practice as much as you can and you’ll be alright.
> 
> Describe image: Note that your response time is only 40 seconds, and the information shared on the screen is usually too much, so there isn’t enough time to tell them all and it is not wise to do so. Start with an introduction and speak fluently and clearly in 30 -35 secs. It is ok if you cannot cover all the info, only focus on extreme figures. This is similar to IELTS academic writing task 1.
> Sentences like below are good:
> 
> The graph provides information about…
> The map illustrates …
> 
> the trend has a significant increase
> sharp fall
> remained unchanged…
> Retell lecture:
> focus on the lecture. No need to write down everything the lecturer says. Just take a note about the topic and important categories and stuff. With only 40 seconds describe it fluently and clearly:
> the lecture is about…
> the lecturer stated that…
> 
> Answer short question:
> It is about your general knowledge, and you have to practice to become good. The only hard part is when the question is read too quick.
> 
> My speaking part was the lowest because I didn’t stick to upper rules completely!
> WRITING
> summarize:
> it’s easy, get the whole idea and convert it into one sentence.
> Write essay:
> It’s like Ielts writing task 2. Spelling and grammar is important. Check word by word and proofread your work. Be aware of time.
> 
> READING & LISTENING:
> have various parts and since the exam is ACADEMIC, you’ll see many new words. The use of collocations is really important and common. Watch your time and practice a lot. Do not stuck in one question and if you miss one do not panic and stay focused.
> 
> It’s really important to concentrate and focus the entire time.
> 
> About sources:
> definitely buy the gold kit to prepare yourself and become familiar with exam. They are harder than the real exam.
> - offline practice test
> - macmillan
> - practice test plus
> and check the Google docs about the exam essay questions. They really help. Actually my essay question was among those questions and I had practiced it.
> 
> The last thing about the exam is that, at the first part of each part it introduces the whole part, and then goes through the parts without warning, so you have to be prepared and careful cause timer is counting down quickly.
> 
> I definitely suggest you to switch to PTE or TOEFL.
> Practice as much as you can and you’ll see the results. Because with practicing you see that you are improving.
> 
> Hope my post helps and good luck to all of you.


----------



## kamy58

vignesh_j said:


> Hi
> 
> Which option indicates that sending the report, i have registered for PTE, i dotn want to send it now. what is the option.


"*Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014*" 

You should select this as False/No.


----------



## ozpunjabi

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I appeared for my PTE - A exam @10 AM. I just logged into my PTE Account and the status for today's exam shows "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores".
> 
> Can anyone please update me on what is the meaning of this status? Will i be able to get the score report by today itself?
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


same problem here . is it solved?????????


----------



## vignesh_j

kamy58 said:


> "*Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014*"
> 
> You should select this as False/No.


Thanks for the reply, but what i understand from the statement is we are obliging to share the report to DIBP electronically , this is not sending hard copy to Immigration , just to validate the score from DIBP they need our approval, i believe it should be Yes only.

Can i someone correct my understanding.


----------



## mandy2137

vignesh_j said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what i understand from the statement is we are obliging to share the report to DIBP electronically , this is not sending hard copy to Immigration , just to validate the score from DIBP they need our approval, i believe it should be Yes only.
> 
> Can i someone correct my understanding.


You are absolutely right mate!!

They can't submit scores without our permission, I read somewhere that it is especially for universities, or who applies for students visa. One of my friend told me that he read on University website and they clearly stated there that they listen speaking part of the PTE of student especially introduction. Then they can easily guess standard of the speaking of the person.


----------



## kamy58

vignesh_j said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what i understand from the statement is we are obliging to share the report to DIBP electronically , this is not sending hard copy to Immigration , just to validate the score from DIBP they need our approval, i believe it should be Yes only.
> 
> Can i someone correct my understanding.


If you select this yes, it will send report automatically. If you select NO, it will not and you can very well send report any point of time later and DIBP can check it by going to system.


----------



## vignesh_j

kamy58 said:


> If you select this yes, it will send report automatically. If you select NO, it will not and you can very well send report any point of time later and DIBP can check it by going to system.


For DIBP to check it by going to the system, PTE needs our approval, thats where we mark it as YES, Sorry it is quite confusing, any one has prior knowledge , even if they send it , if it is not used by us in the EOI, it is of no use right. My question here is in PTE for each attempt we made we will have a unique test reference number right?


----------



## kamy58

vignesh_j said:


> For DIBP to check it by going to the system, PTE needs our approval, thats where we mark it as YES, Sorry it is quite confusing, any one has prior knowledge , even if they send it , if it is not used by us in the EOI, it is of no use right. My question here is in PTE for each attempt we made we will have a unique test reference number right?


I don't think so, if that is case they would ask for consent for each of the thousand institutes as well which uses PTE


----------



## vignesh_j

Dear All

Please help me with the essays list which was already shared, i couldn't go through all the pages to get it.


----------



## juicyjane

vignesh_j said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please help me with the essays list which was already shared, i couldn't go through all the pages to get it.


docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0

there you go buddy!


----------



## dhawalNpatel

aditi7777 said:


> Hi Sandeep Congrats for a nice score. Could you please share the hours of practice you have done for this test, as I have attempted the test before and did not get the desired score. My score in first attempt was: L-80 R-79 S-70 W-82 I have another exam in 1 week. I was so close to get 79+, Could you please help with specially speaking section, How did you manage? For speaking section: Answer short question- if the box shows recording and I record my answer and while it still shows recording I click next .....does it affect the score? Retell Lecture: Does it affect the score if I record my response before 40 seconds and click next ( suppose the status did not change to completed I clicked next after recording my response in 35 seconds) Please share some tips. how much preparation you did for perfect 90 in speaking? Thank you Aditi


Hi Aditi,
Request if you could share some tips on the writing (summary and essay), I am aiming for 79+.
Thank you


----------



## RevanthAr

*All the best*

Hi PTE-A test takers,

All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times:

First attempt:
L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82

Second attempt:
L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84

I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A.

Thanks,
Revanth Arramreddy


----------



## dhawalNpatel

RevanthAr said:


> Hi PTE-A test takers, All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times: First attempt: L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82 Second attempt: L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84 I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A. Thanks, Revanth Arramreddy


Impressive scores, 
Appreciate if you could share tips on writing summary and essay. I am aiming for 79+

Thank you


----------



## freestyler84

*New member here*

Hi everyone,

I am new here. Just wanted to drop in to say Hi! I am planning to lodge EOI this year, hopefully in a couple of months.

My status so far:
Completed IELTS - score of 7+ in each section
PTE-A - planning to write on Aug 18th to target 79+ in each section
ACS: Will file for assessment next week

I am attempting PTE-A so that I can claim 20 points for my EOI application. Hoping for the best.

By the way, this forum is really useful, I am going through the pages from the very first one and it has a lot of information and tips. I hope to ace my exam 

Cheers!


----------



## freestyler84

By the way, I am planning to write the exam in Bangalore at the Chopra's on Aug 18th.


----------



## Veronica

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here. Just wanted to drop in to say Hi! I am planning to lodge EOI this year, hopefully in a couple of months.
> 
> My status so far:
> Completed IELTS - score of 7+ in each section
> PTE-A - planning to write on Aug 18th to target 79+ in each section
> ACS: Will file for assessment next week
> 
> I am attempting PTE-A so that I can claim 20 points for my EOI application. Hoping for the best.
> 
> By the way, this forum is really useful, I am going through the pages from the very first one and it has a lot of information and tips. I hope to ace my exam
> 
> Cheers!


Its nice that someone actually bothers to read old posts to get information rather than just asking the same questions that have been answered multiple time already.


----------



## freestyler84

Haha, thanks! I'm at page 90 now, long way to go forward.



Veronica said:


> Its nice that someone actually bothers to read old posts to get information rather than just asking the same questions that have been answered multiple time already.


----------



## RevanthAr

dhawalNpatel said:


> Impressive scores,
> Appreciate if you could share tips on writing summary and essay. I am aiming for 79+
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

When it comes to essays, while content is important the structure is more important. If I have to classify the essay topics into two baskets I would classify them as opinion and discussion. A opinion topic is basically giving you a statement and asking your opinion of it, agree or disagree. A discussion topic is asking you to evaluate a given statement or an issue.

For an opinion topic, clearly mention you opinion on the statement in the opening paragraph. In subsequent paragraphs you can list reasons to support your opinion.

For a discussion topic use the opening paragraph to restate the topic and subsequent paragraphs to list positive and negatives, pros cons etc.

It is important to stay within the word limit (300 I guess) but you should write at least 250.

Mind your spellings & grammar, if you aren't sure of the spelling for a word try to use an appropriate synonym.

For summarize statement. Just think of what is the author is trying to tell. Look at the most important points. You can actually copy whole statements as is from the paragraph. Just arrange those important points in grammatically sound sentence.

Hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## vignesh_j

RevanthAr said:


> Hi PTE-A test takers,
> 
> All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times:
> 
> First attempt:
> L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82
> 
> Second attempt:
> L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84
> 
> I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks,
> Revanth Arramreddy


Hi All

Please clarify me on the reading aspect, i have seen some people getting 90 in reading, is that means you have got 100% correct for all the modules and its questions, is it really possible? 

or having 1 or 2 incorrect also fetches you with 90 marks. Please provide your answers.


----------



## RevanthAr

vignesh_j said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please clarify me on the reading aspect, i have seen some people getting 90 in reading, is that means you have got 100% correct for all the modules and its questions, is it really possible?
> 
> or having 1 or 2 incorrect also fetches you with 90 marks. Please provide your answers.


It is possible to get all the questions right. Getting a couple of questions wrong shouldn't effect your score too much either.

Also, you can't expect to score a 90 just by correctly answering all the questions in reading section alone. Remember there are integrated tasks, "Read Aloud" in the speaking section and "Summarize written text" in writing also test your reading skills, one has to be aware of that.

All the best. Do well.


----------



## sumit1286

USE code "PTE2015" while booking your exam to get 10% discount. I verified this in morning while booking from India.


----------



## amar_klanti

Dear All PTE Candidates,

Although I am not the expert to give some suggestions regarding my PTE preparation , but I like to share some of my own understanding/experience to crack this examination. Please don't consider this official and follow the others expert who secure better score than me.

*Speaking:- *

1. Repeat Sentence: - Try to do your level best on this. I think this part carry the maximum points. Need paramount concentration on it. I closed my eyes and imagine the speaker & topics, this helped me.

2. Describe Image: - Don't ever try to describe full content. Summary, Highest/minimum information, conclusion (if possible). Must ignore any pause but don't speak fast and ensure your word is clear to understand. Try to use this words; Gradually, Steep rise, increase, fluctuating, remain stable/steady, surge, the largest group of people, the least common answer, southeast corner of the room/map/layout and so on.

3. Retell Lecture: - Again content is not important but ensure you can speak 40 seconds. Ignore “aah”, “hmm” and other paused sound as much as possible; just speak normal voice with fluency.

4. Question/Answer: - Try to listen the question properly. Sometimes they give some image or graph and ask question from it. If not sure the answer then repeat the question or mention both the option when try to choose one. I guess this section content less marks. I know some person in this forum who did not answer 3~4 questions but secure 90 in speaking.

Last not the least, try to practice speaking in noisy environment such as put the BBC on in TV then practice your speaking. I found that exam hall was noisy and everyone is shouting during speaking.

One more thing, grammar is not important in speaking (need comment from expert). Hence, main focus should be fluency and punctuation.

*Writing:-*

I think, this part is the most easiest one at-least compare with IELTS who suffers 0 .5 mark there 

All the topics are repeated, so it is easy to get the idea before sitting for exam. However, must practice typing with those known topics within given time frame.

Ensure proper grammar and vocabulary. I have to use some predetermine vocabulary lists in my exam.. Some of them are as follows:-

Bolster, impeccable, indispensable, parochial attitude, fathom, laudable effort, crux, unbridled/bridled, formidable, inundate, inevitably, jeopardize, emancipation, itinerary, overwhelming, tremendously and so one.

All these words are easy to fit any sentence and increase your vocabulary marks and use connecting words like furthermore, moreover, hence, in addition, besides, nevertheless, nonetheless, although, even though , while, Indeed, in fact, finally, Lastly, In conclusion etc..

Last not the least, ensure there will be no spelling mistakes. But again I am not the expert, this is my personal strategy.

*Reading:-*

This section is definitely hard compare with IELTS at least for me. My grammar understanding is very poor which was also difficult to improve within a very short time specially the phrasal verb, collocation. At the same time, I got little assistance to improve my marks in this section from others. Hence, I made some strategy with some personal observation.

1) I ensured that my 10/11 questions from fill in the blanks and read & writing questions should correct.
2) I Skipped the Multiple choose questions as it was killing my times. Furthermore, it also contain negative marking if answer choose is wrong.
3) Utilize time in single multiple choose and reorder paragraph. However, my reorder paragraph was very tough compare with my previous exam. Hence, I was nervous to clear the target score. Anyway, I survive..

Now, it was my strategies based on my weakness and strongest points. You can also prepare for yourself according to your need if you are facing hurdle in this section.


*
Listening*

In my opinion it is easy to get point in this section and don't need to make any special strategy for it . However, in my own observation, Highlight Correct Summary, Highlight incorrect words, write from dictation secure more marks(may be I am wrong as well) and ensure spelling marks in "write from dictation" section.

On the whole, I believe, concentration is very vital in PTE-A exam, be confident about yourself and don't lose hope or disoriented until the exam is finished.

The below message is only for Bangladeshi Candidates.

I gave the exam in kolkata from Bangladesh. I will suggest all the Bangladeshi to think hard before seat for PTE-A in India. Apart from exam preparation, you need to face other issues such as leave from office , then long journey before exam and extra payment for hotel and foods.

The structure of this exam is totally deferent compare with IELTS. Therefore, if you decide to give PTE then try your level best with preparation before fueling money. Nevertheless, may be you will not cross the branch mark (All module 65/79) in your first attempt and you need to face the same obstacle again for another attempt like me. But never lose your hope and trust upon "Ishwar" and yourself is indispensable.


Sorry friends for long post as I  am not good in summarize written. Best of luck all...Practice hard no exception.

Thanks all


----------



## vignesh_j

RevanthAr said:


> It is possible to get all the questions right. Getting a couple of questions wrong shouldn't effect your score too much either.
> 
> Also, you can't expect to score a 90 just by correctly answering all the questions in reading section alone. Remember there are integrated tasks, "Read Aloud" in the speaking section and "Summarize written text" in writing also test your reading skills, one has to be aware of that.
> 
> All the best. Do well.


Thanks for the reply, i need to cross the 79+ barrier for my visa, i fidn things relatively easy in listening and writing, don't know how it goes for speaking on describe image or graph and re tell lecture.

Feeling confident as i have booked for Aug 8, so some time there for to prepare more. thanks for the wishes.


----------



## star_p21

amar_klanti said:


> Dear All PTE Candidates,
> 
> Although I am not the expert to give some suggestions regarding my PTE preparation , but I like to share some of my own understanding/experience to crack this examination. Please don't consider this official and follow the others expert who secure better score than me.
> 
> *Speaking:- *
> 
> 1. Repeat Sentence: - Try to do your level best on this. I think this part carry the maximum points. Need paramount concentration on it. I closed my eyes and imagine the speaker & topics, this helped me.
> 
> 2. Describe Image: - Don't ever try to describe full content. Summary, Highest/minimum information, conclusion (if possible). Must ignore any pause but don't speak fast and ensure your word is clear to understand. Try to use this words; Gradually, Steep rise, increase, fluctuating, remain stable/steady, surge, the largest group of people, the least common answer, southeast corner of the room/map/layout and so on.
> 
> 3. Retell Lecture: - Again content is not important but ensure you can speak 40 seconds. Ignore “aah”, “hmm” and other paused sound as much as possible; just speak normal voice with fluency.
> 
> 4. Question/Answer: - Try to listen the question properly. Sometimes they give some image or graph and ask question from it. If not sure the answer then repeat the question or mention both the option when try to choose one. I guess this section content less marks. I know some person in this forum who did not answer 3~4 questions but secure 90 in speaking.
> 
> Last not the least, try to practice speaking in noisy environment such as put the BBC on in TV then practice your speaking. I found that exam hall was noisy and everyone is shouting during speaking.
> 
> One more thing, grammar is not important in speaking (need comment from expert). Hence, main focus should be fluency and punctuation.
> 
> *Writing:-*
> 
> I think, this part is the most easiest one at-least compare with IELTS who suffers 0 .5 mark there
> 
> All the topics are repeated, so it is easy to get the idea before sitting for exam. However, must practice typing with those known topics within given time frame.
> 
> Ensure proper grammar and vocabulary. I have to use some predetermine vocabulary lists in my exam.. Some of them are as follows:-
> 
> Bolster, impeccable, indispensable, parochial attitude, fathom, laudable effort, crux, unbridled/bridled, formidable, inundate, inevitably, jeopardize, emancipation, itinerary, overwhelming, tremendously and so one.
> 
> All these words are easy to fit any sentence and increase your vocabulary marks and use connecting words like furthermore, moreover, hence, in addition, besides, nevertheless, nonetheless, although, even though , while, Indeed, in fact, finally, Lastly, In conclusion etc..
> 
> Last not the least, ensure there will be no spelling mistakes. But again I am not the expert, this is my personal strategy.
> 
> *Reading:-*
> 
> This section is definitely hard compare with IELTS at least for me. My grammar understanding is very poor which was also difficult to improve within a very short time specially the phrasal verb, collocation. At the same time, I got little assistance to improve my marks in this section from others. Hence, I made some strategy with some personal observation.
> 
> 1) I ensured that my 10/11 questions from fill in the blanks and read & writing questions should correct.
> 2) I Skipped the Multiple choose questions as it was killing my times. Furthermore, it also contain negative marking if answer choose is wrong.
> 3) Utilize time in single multiple choose and reorder paragraph. However, my reorder paragraph was very tough compare with my previous exam. Hence, I was nervous to clear the target score. Anyway, I survive..
> 
> Now, it was my strategies based on my weakness and strongest points. You can also prepare for yourself according to your need if you are facing hurdle in this section.
> 
> 
> *
> Listening*
> 
> In my opinion it is easy to get point in this section and don't need to make any special strategy for it . However, in my own observation, Highlight Correct Summary, Highlight incorrect words, write from dictation secure more marks(may be I am wrong as well) and ensure spelling marks in "write from dictation" section.
> 
> On the whole, I believe, concentration is very vital in PTE-A exam, be confident about yourself and don't lose hope or disoriented until the exam is finished.
> 
> The below message is only for Bangladeshi Candidates.
> 
> I gave the exam in kolkata from Bangladesh. I will suggest all the Bangladeshi to think hard before seat for PTE-A in India. Apart from exam preparation, you need to face other issues such as leave from office , then long journey before exam and extra payment for hotel and foods.
> 
> The structure of this exam is totally deferent compare with IELTS. Therefore, if you decide to give PTE then try your level best with preparation before fueling money. Nevertheless, may be you will not cross the branch mark (All module 65/79) in your first attempt and you need to face the same obstacle again for another attempt like me. But never lose your hope and trust upon "Ishwar" and yourself is indispensable.
> 
> 
> Sorry friends for long post as I am not good in summarize written. Best of luck all...Practice hard no exception.
> 
> Thanks all


Thanks for sharing strategies Amar! I have my exam on Friday, I will try implement all the strategies, like most of the people here I am also victim of IELTS, I have appeared two times and score got decreased in second attempt than first one. 

I am practicing from quite few days for PTE but main problem is reading, neither I am getting all the fill in the blanks right nor able to reorder paragraph correctly everytime. Just two days remaining to exam I am in big trouble.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raghum4u

Oz_Jmd said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I had appeared in IELTS paper 3 times and here are my scores
> 
> IELTS ( 1st attempt) : L : 7 , R : 6.5 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.5
> IELTS ( 2nd attempt) : L : 8 , R : 7 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.0
> IELTS ( 3rd attempt) : L : 8 , R : 7 , S : 7.5 , W : 6.5
> 
> I am really frustated with the IELTS paper and how long do i need to appear in paper to score 7 in each , i really dont know.
> 
> Yesterday , I went for one PTE-A MOCK Test as well and scores were ( These scores came when i didnot know the format of PTE-A Exam at all)
> 
> W = 60
> L = 55
> R = 54
> S = 54
> 
> I would need suggestion whether or not i should appear for PTE -A exam or not?
> IELTS is i guess one BIG Hurdle in writing. I somehow believe whatever i do , they would not give me more than 6.5 in Writing module.
> 
> Thanks


Buddy... You need to stick to PTE, although your mock is not that great, you will get good score after good amount of practice... Since its system which is scoring you need to understand the trick, questions pattern and evaluation methods. That should help you.


----------



## RevanthAr

vignesh_j said:


> Thanks for the reply, i need to cross the 79+ barrier for my visa, i fidn things relatively easy in listening and writing, don't know how it goes for speaking on describe image or graph and re tell lecture.
> 
> Feeling confident as i have booked for Aug 8, so some time there for to prepare more. thanks for the wishes.


For speaking take care of these:
1. Get to the test center early (if possible be the first person) and ask the administrator to give you a corner seat, so you'll have only one neighbor and hence is relatively more peaceful.
2. Sit upright and take a deep breath before you start, that will help. Speak clearly and loudly (don't shout though  ). And don't think you are disturbing other test takers by speaking loudly, that should be the last thing on your mind. One way to check your decibel levels is to observe the decibel meter while taking the practice tests. Try to hit the high greens and low reds.
3. Mind the "read aloud" items, you can maximize your speaking score by reading word by word, pronouncing each one clearly however if you don't take care of word stress and rising and falling intonation patterns your reading score will suffer.
4. For describe image and re-tell lecture it is absolutely important to speak the full 40 secs. Its okay, for a couple of items, to not finish your sentence completely before the recording stops, but you should always speak for the full allotted time. Fluency over content, avoid "aah" and "hmm", you can say "let me see", "let me refer my notes" etc.
5. For describe image, have strategies for different types of images. What is your strategy for a bar graph, a line graph, a pie chart and a table? Once you decide strategy for each type, use google images to practice that strategy.
6. "Answer short questions" is the easiest of the lot, just mind the pronunciation.
7. "Repeat sentence" was the most difficult for me. But with a right strategy you can ace it. For example if you have to repeat "The director's office has moved to the second floor of the administration building", while listening to the audio you can quickly jot down the first letter of each word. In this case that would be T D O H M T T S F O T A B. You may not be able to finish it by the time the audio clip ends but you can take an extra second to complete it, remember you have 3 seconds before which you have start your response. You need some practice to ace this strategy so don't try it directly in the exam. Practice it a lot and get comfortable with the strategy before the test. 

All the best


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi,
Request if anyone could share material on writing. Looking to get 79+


----------



## kamy58

immurockz said:


> Can anyone tell me the pattern of reading .... My friend wrote this test thrice . For the first time he got multipe choice questions first and then rearranging and then fill in the blanks .
> 
> But for the next two times he got fill in the blanks first then para jumbling and then multiple choice questions at last.
> 
> Is the pattern changed? or does it varies student to student?
> 
> It wil be great if you share your exam reading pattern.


Yes, it can change which item type comes when in reading.


----------



## immurockz

*Reading Pattern*

Can anyone tell me the pattern of reading .... My friend wrote this test thrice . For the first time he got multipe choice questions first and then rearranging and then fill in the blanks . 

But for the next two times he got fill in the blanks first then para jumbling and then multiple choice questions at last. 

Is the pattern changed? or does it varies student to student? 

It wil be great if you share your exam reading pattern.


----------



## vignesh_j

RevanthAr said:


> For speaking take care of these:
> 1. Get to the test center early (if possible be the first person) and ask the administrator to give you a corner seat, so you'll have only one neighbor and hence is relatively more peaceful.
> 2. Sit upright and take a deep breath before you start, that will help. Speak clearly and loudly (don't shout though  ). And don't think you are disturbing other test takers by speaking loudly, that should be the last thing on your mind. One way to check your decibel levels is to observe the decibel meter while taking the practice tests. Try to hit the high greens and low reds.
> 3. Mind the "read aloud" items, you can maximize your speaking score by reading word by word, pronouncing each one clearly however if you don't take care of word stress and rising and falling intonation patterns your reading score will suffer.
> 4. For describe image and re-tell lecture it is absolutely important to speak the full 40 secs. Its okay, for a couple of items, to not finish your sentence completely before the recording stops, but you should always speak for the full allotted time. Fluency over content, avoid "aah" and "hmm", you can say "let me see", "let me refer my notes" etc.
> 5. For describe image, have strategies for different types of images. What is your strategy for a bar graph, a line graph, a pie chart and a table? Once you decide strategy for each type, use google images to practice that strategy.
> 6. "Answer short questions" is the easiest of the lot, just mind the pronunciation.
> 7. "Repeat sentence" was the most difficult for me. But with a right strategy you can ace it. For example if you have to repeat "The director's office has moved to the second floor of the administration building", while listening to the audio you can quickly jot down the first letter of each word. In this case that would be T D O H M T T S F O T A B. You may not be able to finish it by the time the audio clip ends but you can take an extra second to complete it, remember you have 3 seconds before which you have start your response. You need some practice to ace this strategy so don't try it directly in the exam. Practice it a lot and get comfortable with the strategy before the test.
> 
> All the best


Thanks very much for your guidelines, i will follow it up the same.


----------



## RevanthAr

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi,
> Request if anyone could share material on writing. Looking to get 79+


Check this out: The Life as a Dreamer: Useful phrases, sentences and formats for Essays (it's not mine)


----------



## SSrng

*Pls help to understand Exam Status*

Hello,
I am done with my test yesterday morning. Till now test status shows "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores". Is it the case always until the score is announced? :confused2:
Thanks,


----------



## mandy2137

ssrng said:


> hello,
> i am done with my test yesterday morning. Till now test status shows "ready for delivery - no reportable scores". Is it the case always until the score is announced? :confused2:
> Thanks,


yes


----------



## SSrng

immurockz said:


> Can anyone tell me the pattern of reading .... My friend wrote this test thrice . For the first time he got multipe choice questions first and then rearranging and then fill in the blanks .
> 
> But for the next two times he got fill in the blanks first then para jumbling and then multiple choice questions at last.
> 
> Is the pattern changed? or does it varies student to student?
> 
> It wil be great if you share your exam reading pattern.


I had the similar confusion yesterday, I think it's changed. I was not expecting fill in the blanks as first set of questions and there eventually I messed up with time management. Couldn't finish reading section


----------



## mahima

Thanks hope some of the tips help me.I am appearing for PTE A on Aug 14th from Hyderabad.


----------



## mahima

I am planning to give PTE on 14th Aug.Do any of you have any advice or material available with you?


----------



## mahima

If any one has PTE A material,could you please share it with me.It would be very helpful.


----------



## SSrng

mahima said:


> I am planning to give PTE on 14th Aug.Do any of you have any advice or material available with you?


Mahima,
You will get Official Guide, someone shared in earlier thread. Also I downloaded Macmilan through torrents. I would highly recommend to take scored preparation test from PTE.

All the best!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhawalNpatel

mahima said:


> Thanks hope some of the tips help me.I am appearing for PTE A on Aug 14th from Hyderabad.


Try this

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi Can anyone send the list of essays for PTE-A. I read somewhere here that guys have the list of essays which come in real exam. 

Please help someone if you have the list.

Thnaks,
cozmo


----------



## amar_klanti

star_p21 said:


> Thanks for sharing strategies Amar! I have my exam on Friday, I will try implement all the strategies, like most of the people here I am also victim of IELTS, I have appeared two times and score got decreased in second attempt than first one.
> 
> I am practicing from quite few days for PTE but main problem is reading, neither I am getting all the fill in the blanks right nor able to reorder paragraph correctly everytime. Just two days remaining to exam I am in big trouble.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Dear Star_p21,

Try to ensure good night sleep before the exam and keep yourself calm & relax. If you don't make this time then you can appear again with more real time exam experience. 

Try to repeat the practice again and again for reading and strict with your own strategy.

Best of luck buddy.


----------



## amar_klanti

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Can anyone send the list of essays for PTE-A. I read somewhere here that guys have the list of essays which come in real exam.
> 
> Please help someone if you have the list.
> 
> Thnaks,
> cozmo


Here is the list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0

Good Luck


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

Just finished practice Test B and I am not able to achieve desired scores again 

Listening 67
Reading 59
Speaking 70
Writing 61

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 59
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 45

I have used Ryan's structure of essay and test paper type was with 2 essays. Reading section was not much difficult and I managed time and was having 3 more minutes after I finished my last Reading question.

I am lagging behind in Reading and Writing, I am not able to understand what to do next, Test A and Test B both are having bad reading scores.

Please guide me friends

Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

I have written IELTS 3 times and my last score was L W R S : 8.5, 6.5, 9, 7;
I have decided to take PTE. thanks to some really helpful souls here I have got the materials.
I called the Bangalore office of Chopra's who are one of the testing agencies. They told me I could try out their mock test. ( 750 per test) after that, they have test training ranging from 5 days to 25 days ( 3200 to 9000).

I was wondering if any one has gone through this training before or even the mock test, Was it beneficial? any light on this would help.


----------



## SSrng

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have written IELTS 3 times and my last score was L W R S : 8.5, 6.5, 9, 7;
> I have decided to take PTE. thanks to some really helpful souls here I have got the materials.
> I called the Bangalore office of Chopra's who are one of the testing agencies. They told me I could try out their mock test. ( 750 per test) after that, they have test training ranging from 5 days to 25 days ( 3200 to 9000).
> 
> I was wondering if any one has gone through this training before or even the mock test, Was it beneficial? any light on this would help.



Hey,
Good that you asked. The mock test is of no use. It's just the first test of the 3 sample test that come with Official Guide. I took the mock as well as bought OG. You can get OG online and Macmillan's also from torrent. TCYonline isn't bad (I guess INR600). At Chopra's you can talk to faculty to get the book they use for training at cheaper price (around 1.2k). Definitely opt for PTE marked practice test (this will help to understand the time constraints as well as their marking structure). Not sure how much helpful training will be, you can practice on your own.
Hope for the best!:fingerscrossed:
Thanks,


----------



## terry3218

RevanthAr said:


> Hi PTE-A test takers,
> 
> All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times:
> 
> First attempt:
> L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82
> 
> Second attempt:
> L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84
> 
> I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks,
> Revanth Arramreddy


Great Job. So how different was your preparation the second time from the first time?


----------



## terry3218

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just finished practice Test B and I am not able to achieve desired scores again
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 59
> Speaking 70
> Writing 61
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 59
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> I have used Ryan's structure of essay and test paper type was with 2 essays. Reading section was not much difficult and I managed time and was having 3 more minutes after I finished my last Reading question.
> 
> I am lagging behind in Reading and Writing, I am not able to understand what to do next, Test A and Test B both are having bad reading scores.
> 
> Please guide me friends
> 
> Thanks In Advance!!


Can you send me an essay that you have written? I am not an expert by any means, but I have worked for so long on Ryan's structure that may be I could offer you some suggestions about where you might be going wrong.

Regards


----------



## civil189

Dear all,
Can someone guide me that in summarize written text do I need to write only one sentence? I am confused. It says to summarize in one sentence and word limit is 5 to 75 words. What to do exactly?


----------



## kamy58

civil189 said:


> Dear all,
> Can someone guide me that in summarize written text do I need to write only one sentence? I am confused. It says to summarize in one sentence and word limit is 5 to 75 words. What to do exactly?


This means you have to write a single sentence which can consists of words between 5 and 75


----------



## terry3218

Does anyone have an idea what happens if you miss an article like 'a' or 'the' is repeat the sentence section of the speaking part but the rest of the sentence is correct? How is that omission of the article treated in grading?


----------



## Skvach

terry3218 said:


> Does anyone have an idea what happens if you miss an article like 'a' or 'the' is repeat the sentence section of the speaking part but the rest of the sentence is correct? How is that omission of the article treated in grading?


As an error = you will receive only 2 points instead of 3 for each sentence with any mistake.
3 points = the sentence is 100% correct 
2 points = at least 50% is correct


----------



## vicegerent

Hi All,

I have taken my PTE-A test on 18th May. Unfortunately due to hectic work...I never got the chance to do any real practice except for few excercises on PTE website and watching Youtube videos on Essay writing which I believe helped me in getting a good score in Writing section.

Below are my scores:

Listening - 75
Reading - 51
Speaking - 34
Writing - 81

=====

Grammar - 71
Oral Fluency - 17
Pronunciation - 28
Spelling - 79
Vocabulary - 74
Written Discourse - 53

Can you guys those who have taken it and got the desired scores advice me what went wrong.... and why I got such a terrible score in speaking? 34??? and bad score in reading 51. If I am able to score 81 in writing and 71 in listening I believe my English isn't that bad. However, I cant seem to understand what went wrong in speaking for such a disastrous score and also in reading which wasn't impressive either.

Based on the above scores I achieved in the first attempt,....... I would really appreciate any advise you guys may have suggesting me on areas I should focus on... In particular please advise me on the Graphs and Pie charts in speaking section as I was feeling lost and clueless in the section to interpret the graphs and I realised that time was ticking by... it just made me feel miserable.


----------



## sudeepdai

vicegerent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken my PTE-A test on 18th May. Unfortunately due to hectic work...I never got the chance to do any real practice except for few excercises on PTE website and watching Youtube videos on Essay writing which I believe helped me in getting a good score in Writing section.
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> Listening - 75
> Reading - 51
> Speaking - 34
> Writing - 81
> 
> =====
> 
> Grammar - 71
> Oral Fluency - 17
> Pronunciation - 28
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 74
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> Can you guys those who have taken it and got the desired scores advice me what went wrong.... and why I got such a terrible score in speaking? 34??? and bad score in reading 51. If I am able to score 81 in writing and 71 in listening I believe my English isn't that bad. However, I cant seem to understand what went wrong in speaking for such a disastrous score and also in reading which wasn't impressive either.
> 
> Based on the above scores I achieved in the first attempt,....... I would really appreciate any advise you guys may have suggesting me on areas I should focus on... In particular please advise me on the Graphs and Pie charts in speaking section as I was feeling lost and clueless in the section to interpret the graphs and I realised that time was ticking by... it just made me feel miserable.


Heyy there

Firstly, it is very unfortunate that you received poor scores in some sections of the test. Bright side is, you now know where you lack and have room for improvement. 

It is evident from your post that your writing skills are up to par to get a good score. Similarly, your listening scores arent bad either. 

You have a lot to improve in reading and speaking. 34 in speaking is a poor score to be honest. Such a score leads me to believe that your spoken English must be less clear. The score depicts that your english, for the most part, was not understood by the computer. This could either be due to technical errors, say the mic volume was adjusted to a very low option or the computer only recorded some of the speaking parts. These technical errors are highly unlikely however. I hope you ensured that the volume of your mic was adjusted to a good level for understanding. I hope you did that in the initial part of the test.

Also since you have mentioned yourself that you hesitated a lot in the graph/pie chart sections and panicked, you might have lost most of your scores. Nevertheless, there is a lot of material in this forum itself for you to improve your scores.

Firstly I recommend this link (check out my post there)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306 

for the describe graphs. I followed this method. I have had others follow this method and have received positive news that their scores improved by this method. Also, people have felt comfortable with it as well.

Secondly, this link has the graph questions to practice from - 

IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1

Practice these until you get them right and you are confident that you have good flow and good grasp in it. 
More importantly, you have to put in sincere efforts. Like you have said, you didn't give it enough time. I suggest you to change that. Give atleat 1.5-2 hours of sincere effort everyday for 3 weeks and I am pretty sure you will get your desired scores.

For reading, practice interpreting graphs. Books with pte materials should have it. Also, look for McMillan's book for reading section practices. The book is quite advanced but works well.

Dont lose hope. People have got even worse results and have improved to get their desired results. Come up better and show everybody that PTE is doable. Be an example and inspiration for all of us here. 

Best of luck and do prepare well for it and let us know how you are doing. 

I am sure other experts will have a lot to share and help you in whatever you need.

Cheers


----------



## vicegerent

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there
> 
> Firstly, it is very unfortunate that you received poor scores in some sections of the test. Bright side is, you now know where you lack and have room for improvement.
> 
> It is evident from your post that your writing skills are up to par to get a good score. Similarly, your listening scores arent bad either.
> 
> You have a lot to improve in reading and speaking. 34 in speaking is a poor score to be honest. Such a score leads me to believe that your spoken English must be less clear. The score depicts that your english, for the most part, was not understood by the computer. This could either be due to technical errors, say the mic volume was adjusted to a very low option or the computer only recorded some of the speaking parts. These technical errors are highly unlikely however. I hope you ensured that the volume of your mic was adjusted to a good level for understanding. I hope you did that in the initial part of the test.
> 
> Also since you have mentioned yourself that you hesitated a lot in the graph/pie chart sections and panicked, you might have lost most of your scores. Nevertheless, there is a lot of material in this forum itself for you to improve your scores.
> 
> Firstly I recommend this link (check out my post there)
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306
> 
> for the describe graphs. I followed this method. I have had others follow this method and have received positive news that their scores improved by this method. Also, people have felt comfortable with it as well.
> 
> Secondly, this link has the graph questions to practice from -
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
> 
> Practice these until you get them right and you are confident that you have good flow and good grasp in it.
> More importantly, you have to put in sincere efforts. Like you have said, you didn't give it enough time. I suggest you to change that. Give atleat 1.5-2 hours of sincere effort everyday for 3 weeks and I am pretty sure you will get your desired scores.
> 
> For reading, practice interpreting graphs. Books with pte materials should have it. Also, look for McMillan's book for reading section practices. The book is quite advanced but works well.
> 
> Dont lose hope. People have got even worse results and have improved to get their desired results. Come up better and show everybody that PTE is doable. Be an example and inspiration for all of us here.
> 
> Best of luck and do prepare well for it and let us know how you are doing.
> 
> I am sure other experts will have a lot to share and help you in whatever you need.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Sudeep,

Thank you for taking your time in writing me back with a constructive and elaborate reply. I will definitely practice more this time and will try to spend 1.5 to 2 hours a day as I intend to retake the test again by end of August.

I have lived in England for 6 years and I am in Australia for last 3.5+ years... and last 7-8 of my career I have worked in a consulting environment more than half of which was at the end client location. So, to be honest I dont think I have poor speaking skills. May be it was due to lack of practice and not knowing the exam format. Also, I am not so sure about my attention skills that could have lead to it. 

I also believe the arrangements at the PTE professional test center in Melbourne are quite bad with poor quality headphones provided. Like even though after putting on the headset, I could really hear the other candidates speaking on the mic and it really made me feel like I am losing focus and attention due to the noise in the room from other candidates speaking for their test.

Lastly, there are no hyperlinks in your post for the links you have asked me to click on. Can you please double check? I'd really appreciate. Many thanks!


----------



## vicegerent

sudeepdai said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1


Oops, sorry... I think these are the links that you are referring to, in your previous post.


----------



## sudeepdai

vicegerent said:


> Oops, sorry... I think these are the links that you are referring to, in your previous post.


Yes, those links.


----------



## JK684

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just finished practice Test B and I am not able to achieve desired scores again
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 59
> Speaking 70
> Writing 61
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 59
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> I have used Ryan's structure of essay and test paper type was with 2 essays. Reading section was not much difficult and I managed time and was having 3 more minutes after I finished my last Reading question.
> 
> I am lagging behind in Reading and Writing, I am not able to understand what to do next, Test A and Test B both are having bad reading scores.
> 
> Please guide me friends
> 
> Thanks In Advance!!


Dude, you dont need to worry a lot. The practice tests are usually tougher than the actual exam. So you will definitely get better scores in actual exam. 

And Make sure that you check spelling if you have time left (I see enabling score is 22 for spelling), this might have affected your writing score. Follow the essay tips from the "Life as a Dreamer's" blog - which people shared here earlier.


----------



## terry3218

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there
> 
> Firstly, it is very unfortunate that you received poor scores in some sections of the test. Bright side is, you now know where you lack and have room for improvement.
> 
> It is evident from your post that your writing skills are up to par to get a good score. Similarly, your listening scores arent bad either.
> 
> You have a lot to improve in reading and speaking. 34 in speaking is a poor score to be honest. Such a score leads me to believe that your spoken English must be less clear. The score depicts that your english, for the most part, was not understood by the computer. This could either be due to technical errors, say the mic volume was adjusted to a very low option or the computer only recorded some of the speaking parts. These technical errors are highly unlikely however. I hope you ensured that the volume of your mic was adjusted to a good level for understanding. I hope you did that in the initial part of the test.
> 
> Also since you have mentioned yourself that you hesitated a lot in the graph/pie chart sections and panicked, you might have lost most of your scores. Nevertheless, there is a lot of material in this forum itself for you to improve your scores.
> 
> Firstly I recommend this link (check out my post there)
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306
> 
> for the describe graphs. I followed this method. I have had others follow this method and have received positive news that their scores improved by this method. Also, people have felt comfortable with it as well.
> 
> Secondly, this link has the graph questions to practice from -
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
> 
> Practice these until you get them right and you are confident that you have good flow and good grasp in it.
> More importantly, you have to put in sincere efforts. Like you have said, you didn't give it enough time. I suggest you to change that. Give atleat 1.5-2 hours of sincere effort everyday for 3 weeks and I am pretty sure you will get your desired scores.
> 
> For reading, practice interpreting graphs. Books with pte materials should have it. Also, look for McMillan's book for reading section practices. The book is quite advanced but works well.
> 
> Dont lose hope. People have got even worse results and have improved to get their desired results. Come up better and show everybody that PTE is doable. Be an example and inspiration for all of us here.
> 
> Best of luck and do prepare well for it and let us know how you are doing.
> 
> I am sure other experts will have a lot to share and help you in whatever you need.
> 
> Cheers


Hi! Your scores are amazing and inspiring. Let me ask you something: For a person with overall 8/8.5 in IELTS, how many days of dedicated study do you think is adequate in order to get a score of 79+ in PTE A?

Regards


----------



## sudeepdai

terry3218 said:


> Hi! Your scores are amazing and inspiring. Let me ask you something: For a person with overall 8 in IELTS, how many days of dedicated study do you think is adequate in order to get a score of 79+ in PTE A?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Depends upon the persons ability. Ielts and pte are quite different as well. What are your individual sections scores in ielts? 

I think for anybody 3 weeks of dedicated study is enough. each day 2 hours of sincere effort.

Again this is my estimate. This will vary depending upon the person if he is a quick learner or a slow learner. I am just giving out a vague average.

Cheers


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi 

I found things very difficult with describe graph, but now feeling much better after sudeep post. 

Also i tend to miss in listening part to find the missing word after the beep, what is the strategy for the same.


----------



## sudeepdai

vignesh_j said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I found things very difficult with describe graph, but now feeling much better after sudeep post.
> 
> 
> 
> Also i tend to miss in listening part to find the missing word after the beep, what is the strategy for the same.



Thanks for the compliment. Glad to see my technique working for so many people here.

In the listening section, find the missing word, the most important thing is concentration. You have to understand the whole context of the listening part.

If you are having difficulties, i suggest you to listen to different podcasts or other bbc feeds. Pause abruptly and guess what the next word or context is likely to come. You have to listen to the speech carefully and wholeheartedly.

Then you will get a hint of what the topic is really about. Dont start listening carefull in the end. Listen like a dog, ears wide open, from the beginning itself.

This comes naturally after practice.

Hope that helps.
Cheers


----------



## alokagrawal

sudeepdai said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Glad to see my technique working for so many people here.
> 
> In the listening section, find the missing word, the most important thing is concentration. You have to understand the whole context of the listening part.
> 
> If you are having difficulties, i suggest you to listen to different podcasts or other bbc feeds. Pause abruptly and guess what the next word or context is likely to come. You have to listen to the speech carefully and wholeheartedly.
> 
> Then you will get a hint of what the topic is really about. Dont start listening carefull in the end. Listen like a dog, ears wide open, from the beginning itself.
> 
> This comes naturally after practice.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Cheers


Hi Sudeep,
Your tips on retell lecture and describe image, are working for me as well. Thanks

Can you give some tips on reading section multiple choice question.


----------



## star_p21

alokagrawal said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> Your tips on retell lecture and describe image, are working for me as well. Thanks
> 
> Can you give some tips on reading section multiple choice question.



Please share retell-lecture tips.


----------



## vignesh_j

sudeepdai said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Glad to see my technique working for so many people here.
> 
> In the listening section, find the missing word, the most important thing is concentration. You have to understand the whole context of the listening part.
> 
> If you are having difficulties, i suggest you to listen to different podcasts or other bbc feeds. Pause abruptly and guess what the next word or context is likely to come. You have to listen to the speech carefully and wholeheartedly.
> 
> Then you will get a hint of what the topic is really about. Dont start listening carefull in the end. Listen like a dog, ears wide open, from the beginning itself.
> 
> This comes naturally after practice.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Cheers


Sudeep thanks for the tips, i tend to listen only in the end , it may wrong. But always a boring lecture :blabla::blabla: , makes hard to have you listening, but no other way here.

Still bemused by the scores you have taken all 90, i believe you are the first to achieve this feet. Native speakers may not achieve the same if they attempt it. 

Maybe you have very commanding knowledge in English... or you have done everything correct with all the questions.


----------



## alokagrawal

star_p21 said:


> Please share retell-lecture tips.


No major strategy.

I quickly jot down the topic sentence and major points. I leave all the examples.

And once the recording starts, I start speaking without any pause or filler. I think, it is working, not sure.

Once I appear for the scored test B then only I can say if it is really working or not.

But now I am more or less confident.

By the way, I believe you are easily going to get 65+ in all the sections. 

As per the people, retell lecture topics in the actual test are relatively easier as compared to scored tests and you can easily nail it.


----------



## sudeepdai

alokagrawal said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> Your tips on retell lecture and describe image, are working for me as well. Thanks
> 
> Can you give some tips on reading section multiple choice question.


Heyy alok

For the multiple choice question you have to be quite sure of the answers. I suggest, DO NOT TICK WHAT YOU'RE UNSURE OF. Do not! You will lose marks for the incorrect one. 

Only tick the ones you are sure of. Generally, there are 2-3 correct answers. There could be more as well but thats the general case. 

To find out the answer, first read the question. Read all the answer options as well. Then you know what you are seeking for. This will avoid reading without motive. Now you have a motive to search for the specific answer that you are looking for. There should be some keywords relating to the question of the words mentioned in the question. 

The answers are generally almost straightforward. Do not overthink or misinterpret the question. Tick the ones you are sure of. 

Do practice speedreading. Practice paragraph reading. Passages arent very difficult to understand but the answer options are generally tricky. Dont assume the answer yourself. Only answer the question based on the information in the passage. Do not use your own intellect. You might know something is true but if that isnt mentioed in the paragraph assume it as false or unmentioned. 

Gets easier through practice. Practice atleast 50 paragraphs. You will gain confidence. Start reading and grasping. Understand as you read.

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## star_p21

alokagrawal said:


> No major strategy.
> 
> I quickly jot down the topic sentence and major points. I leave all the examples.
> 
> And once the recording starts, I start speaking without any pause or filler. I think, it is working, not sure.
> 
> Once I appear for the scored test B then only I can say if it is really working or not.
> 
> But now I am more or less confident.
> 
> By the way, I believe you are easily going to get 65+ in all the sections.
> 
> As per the people, retell lecture topics in the actual test are relatively easier as compared to scored tests and you can easily nail it.


Thanks Alok!
The main problem is with Reading , although writing scores are also not 65+, but I think my main issue in writing is Spellings! I will keep spare time to recheck them during the exam. 

But not sure what to do with Reading, I read somewhere on blog that skip multiple choice as its time consuming, but again I am scared of doing it. 

Any advice will be great help, I have less than 20 hrs to go before exam


----------



## sudeepdai

alokagrawal said:


> No major strategy.
> 
> I quickly jot down the topic sentence and major points. I leave all the examples.
> 
> And once the recording starts, I start speaking without any pause or filler. I think, it is working, not sure.
> 
> Once I appear for the scored test B then only I can say if it is really working or not.
> 
> But now I am more or less confident.
> 
> By the way, I believe you are easily going to get 65+ in all the sections.
> 
> As per the people, retell lecture topics in the actual test are relatively easier as compared to scored tests and you can easily nail it.


That is the correct way to do it. Jot down as much as you can. Find out about T method of note taking. I think it is available on youtube. 

Do not pause in the middle. Have enough jotted down that you dont have to pause. That is my whole idea of jotting down a lot.

Use words like "furthermore", "in addition to that", "nevertheless" , "However" , "Moreover" , "On one side.... on the other side" , "Evidently" , "To put it in a nutshell (for conculsion)" and other phrases that sound right to start a sentence with. Use these when you finish one sentence and moving to the other. It helps to keep the flow.

Hope that helped.

Cheers


----------



## vicegerent

Hi All,

Thanks to everyone who are trying to help others in getting a better score in PTE-A. 

There are already 326 pages on this thread.

Can someone point out the important pages or particular post numbers on this in which members have given out some tips based on their experience, so that those of us who are yet to attempt the exam can benefit from those tips.

I hope I am not asking for too much. I mean I don't mean to ask the exact page but rather like for eg:. check page 23 to 27 there are some good advises given there... or page 51 to 58 etc etc.... or if anyone can remember any particular post from their memory that stands out which they feel was really helpful for them in their preperation...

I'd really appreciate this....

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
vice


----------



## alokagrawal

Thanks for the wonderful advice. I am an avid reader of nobles so speed reading is not a problem for me.

I surely will implement your advices.

By the way, what was the questions standard of multiple choice questions in the actual test as compared to Mcmillan?

Was it difficult or easier than Mcmillan questions



sudeepdai said:


> Heyy alok
> 
> For the multiple choice question you have to be quite sure of the answers. I suggest, DO NOT TICK WHAT YOU'RE UNSURE OF. Do not! You will lose marks for the incorrect one.
> 
> Only tick the ones you are sure of. Generally, there are 2-3 correct answers. There could be more as well but thats the general case.
> 
> To find out the answer, first read the question. Read all the answer options as well. Then you know what you are seeking for. This will avoid reading without motive. Now you have a motive to search for the specific answer that you are looking for. There should be some keywords relating to the question of the words mentioned in the question.
> 
> The answers are generally almost straightforward. Do not overthink or misinterpret the question. Tick the ones you are sure of.
> 
> Do practice speedreading. Practice paragraph reading. Passages arent very difficult to understand but the answer options are generally tricky. Dont assume the answer yourself. Only answer the question based on the information in the passage. Do not use your own intellect. You might know something is true but if that isnt mentioed in the paragraph assume it as false or unmentioned.
> 
> Gets easier through practice. Practice atleast 50 paragraphs. You will gain confidence. Start reading and grasping. Understand as you read.
> 
> Best of luck
> Cheers


----------



## sudeepdai

alokagrawal said:


> Thanks for the wonderful advice. I am an avid reader of nobles so speed reading is not a problem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I surely will implement your advices.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what was the questions standard of multiple choice questions in the actual test as compared to Mcmillan?
> 
> 
> 
> Was it difficult or easier than Mcmillan questions



Similar/Easier than McMillan but not difficult for me. I do not know what others have got. You should ask this to lots of people as my experience could vary widely with the others.


----------



## Nikyta

Hi,

What is PTE score required for dependent visa.I need to prove that my english skills are competent, Can you please tell me how many marks I need to score?

Thanks,
Nikyta


----------



## kamy58

Nikyta said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is PTE score required for dependent visa.I need to prove that my english skills are competent, Can you please tell me how many marks I need to score?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikyta


I am not clear on your question whether you are looking for competent score or fuctional scores but following are the scores

Superior-- 79 in each section
Proficient-- 65 in each section
Competent-- 50 in each section
Vocational-- 36 in each section
*Functional-- 30 OVERALL*


----------



## pteroshan

*for essay*

Hi Sudip Sir,

Thanks for sharing this........You are a Legend!

Do you have anything for Writing Essay as well....

Would really be grateful!


----------



## srilu

Hi Friends,
Can some one help me. recently i wrote my pte test. i scored 90 in written discourse and 85 in spelling but my writing score is only 45. can some one tell me y its very low. one mistake i did remember i have not submitted my essay and summary in time. However, by the time the dialog box says time is up, i finished writing.
My question is does it accept the summary and essay after the dialog box comes up or where i went wrong. please suggest me.


----------



## jc007_ak47

srilu said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can some one help me. recently i wrote my pte test. i scored 90 in written discourse and 85 in spelling but my writing score is only 45. can some one tell me y its very low. one mistake i did remember i have not submitted my essay and summary in time. However, by the time the dialog box says time is up, i finished writing.
> My question is does it accept the summary and essay after the dialog box comes up or where i went wrong. please suggest me.


Yes they accepts it. However, final scores are totally based on all outcomes including vocabulary score etc...


----------



## sudeepdai

srilu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can some one help me. recently i wrote my pte test. i scored 90 in written discourse and 85 in spelling but my writing score is only 45. can some one tell me y its very low. one mistake i did remember i have not submitted my essay and summary in time. However, by the time the dialog box says time is up, i finished writing.
> 
> My question is does it accept the summary and essay after the dialog box comes up or where i went wrong. please suggest me.



Your style of writing was perfect, that js why you got 90 in written discourse. My guess is that maybe you misinterpreted the question and went completely off topic. You were lose on content but high on grammar/sentence structure. 

Hence the difference in the scores.

Just my prediction.

Cheers


----------



## alokagrawal

star_p21 said:


> alokagrawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No major strategy.
> 
> I quickly jot down the topic sentence and major points. I leave all the examples.
> 
> And once the recording starts, I start speaking without any pause or filler. I think, it is working, not sure.
> 
> Once I appear for the scored test B then only I can say if it is really working or not.
> 
> But now I am more or less confident.
> 
> By the way, I believe you are easily going to get 65+ in all the sections.
> 
> As per the people, retell lecture topics in the actual test are relatively easier as compared to scored tests and you can easily nail it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alok!
> The main problem is with Reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , although writing scores are also not 65+, but I think my main issue in writing is Spellings! I will keep spare time to recheck them during the exam.
> 
> But not sure what to do with Reading, I read somewhere on blog that skip multiple choice as its time consuming, but again I am scared of doing it.
> 
> Any advice will be great help, I have less than 20 hrs to go before exam
Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed your post so could not reply. I believe, you have your exam today. Good luck

And don't leave the multiple choice questions entirely. Single answer questions don't carry negative marking So u should not leave it. For multiple choice multi answer question, give it a quick read , you may find atleast 1 correct choice easily.

I am confident that you will get your desired score today


----------



## srilu

Tips to retell lecture please


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I found in the essay list link which is shared by others in previous posts, this topic question:

People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give a specific person who were successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.

Is that mean we only mention one person over the whole paragraph. If this is the case, I found it hard to write 200 words just only mention one individual. My approach is like IELTS, balanced answer, that means I would mention 2 persons, one with success and one without success. Is that OK if I follow this approach I used in IELTS, will the score suffer from that?

Thank everyone.


----------



## migratingnoob

srilu said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can some one help me. recently i wrote my pte test. i scored 90 in written discourse and 85 in spelling but my writing score is only 45. can some one tell me y its very low. one mistake i did remember i have not submitted my essay and summary in time. However, by the time the dialog box says time is up, i finished writing.
> My question is does it accept the summary and essay after the dialog box comes up or where i went wrong. please suggest me.


most likely it's the non-submission... and I'm guessing the high scores in written discourse and spelling were due to your other entries (ie. fill in the blanks; dictation etc) why didn't you submit them? beats getting zero...


----------



## migratingnoob

srilu said:


> Tips to retell lecture please


have a look at the picture/graph given. it will be related to the lecture. as the lecture goes, jot down main points only. remember, it is fine to miss content because your speaking time is definitely less than the recording. don't stay fixated on 1 point and then miss out on the next. when it's time for you to speak, do so confidently and remember that you are re-telling the lecture. treat it like you are really doing it with a friend and stay relaxed. don't hesitate and don't rush.


----------



## migratingnoob

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found in the essay list link which is shared by others in previous posts, this topic question:
> 
> People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give a specific person who were successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.
> 
> Is that mean we only mention one person over the whole paragraph. If this is the case, I found it hard to write 200 words just only mention one individual. My approach is like IELTS, balanced answer, that means I would mention 2 persons, one with success and one without success. Is that OK if I follow this approach I used in IELTS, will the score suffer from that?
> 
> Thank everyone.


my approach would be to go with either 1 successful OR 1 unsuccessful. your main points would be how the place (living conditions/geographic location/cultural influence etc) influenced the person to be successful OR unsuccessful.


----------



## sudeepdai

pteroshan said:


> Hi Sudip Sir,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this........You are a Legend!
> 
> Do you have anything for Writing Essay as well....
> 
> Would really be grateful!


Heyy 

Nobody is a legend... except for Will Smith 

I think I have shared this before as well. Nevermind.

For the essay, first 5 minutes brainstorm. Write down all the ideas that come into your head about the topic. Atleast 2 examples relavant to the topic. 

Have a punch line ready for all the topics. Therefore go through most of the topic in the spreadsheet and prepare punch lines or starting lines. 

Write an intro para, relavant para 1, relavant para 2, conclusion.
Use connectors throughout. Dont make spelling/grammatical mistakes. 

Since it is a computer, it will judge whether one sentence relates to the other or not. So make sure, your previous sentence related to the next one. It it doesnt, change the paragraph.

Give simple examples. It doesnt need to be international ones. You can use examples from your locality or from people you know. Personal examples are better examples. They are more relatable.

Check everything in the end.

Cheers


----------



## Vikram_99

*..*

Many Thanks for your help.

Could you also please advise on how to proceed on writing summaries in Writing and in Listening?


----------



## SSrng

*Is English Score must for migrating dependent?*

Hi,
Wanted to check if english competency is must for migrating dependent? Does the dependent's Engineering degree certificate suffice, which includes English?
Thanks,


----------



## geo_101

Hello Guys,
I have been a silent reader of this forum and really appreciate all your efforts and wonderful advices you guys sharing with each other, really commendable . With all the clues and tips given in this forum, I did 15 days of preparation and given my first PTE academic exam. Result is disappointing and as well as funny, my biggest strength in IETLS (Speaking) turn out to be my biggest weakness in PTE and my biggest challenge in IELTS (writing )has become my strongest point in PTE.
Below is my result
Practice A	Main PTE exam
Reading	62	Reading	73
Speaking	63	Speaking	56
Listening	74	Listening	70
Writing	67	Writing	76

I really can't believe that my speaking will become my weakest point . I think I have completed all the tasks, spoken clearly and didn't missed any details but yet scored really low. I am clueless and almost taken care of the tips provided by fellow expats. 
So any advice you guys wanna share with me so that I can prepare better for next time, i do need only 65+ in all but this time luck was not on my side as incase of IELTS (0.5 spell), also does any body know if I order Gold preparation kit again, it would be the same test or it will be different?
I already gone thru by Macmillan and offline test material along with CD test, so almost exhausted all the options which is available and not sure how can I track my progress or mistake in speaking portion.
Any suggestion or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## avi87

My objective is to score 80, but i am falling short everytime .. So please go through my reports and share your suggestions.


----------



## sri2107

Hi,

can any one please mail the PTE Academic material. Thanks in Advance.
[email protected]


----------



## avi87

My objective is to score 80, but i am falling short everytime .. So please go through my reports and share your suggestions


1st attempt 2nd attempt 3rd attempt

Listening 75 72 67
Reading 62 68 68
Speaking 67 70 70
Writing 76 67 68

Skills

Grammar 70 65 62
Oral Fluency 54 68 72
Pronunciation 67 72 63
Spelling 66 49 43
Vocabulary 62 76 83
Written Dis 90 77 77

Thanks...


----------



## gd2015

Hello Everyone
Just wanted some clarity on the below queries.
1. For repeat sentence if I miss or misinterpret words such as the , and etc how would the markings get affected? Also in read aloud in case I correct a misspelt word would marks be deducted?
2. Any specific pointers for re-tell a lecture. I am finding this to be the most difficult. I am not able to note points in such a short span and that's badly affecting the content of my answer.
2. I have purchased the online practice tests. Do I need to appear for it at one go or I can pause and resume at later point of time again? Just want to be sure before I start.


----------



## Skvach

Well, some news from me.
I have taken A mock test .
Having completed official practice test plus and partly the test builder, I can say that mock test A is immensely difficult. I couldn't ever imagine that this will be so tough. 

My IELTS scores are 9L/8R/6.5W/7.5S

Speaking was easy, retell lecture - peace of cake. 
In writing I've missed on summary, (miss clicked next)
Essays were very plain - no more than 6 at IELTS, only 220~ words, with silly ideas.
The hardest part was reading , very though with comparison to IELTS academic Module.
Listening was also a bit difficult ,in particular multiple choice questions. 

I though I would be given around 50-55 for each module.
Here is what I've got.


----------



## Makybe Diva

I have my first attempt at the PTE exam on Monday and have just sat Mock exam 2. 
My scores were

Writing 90
Listening 86
Reading 86
Speaking 66

I am a native speaker from the UK so am at a loss how I managed to get a pronunciation score of 57 and oral fluency of 68 ?
Grammar was 82, Spelling was 90, Vocab was 90 and Written Disclosure was 90.

Does anyone have any thoughts ?

Could the quality of the microphone / laptop have such an effect on the quality of my voice recording ?


----------



## Skvach

Makybe Diva said:


> Could the quality of the microphone / laptop have such an effect on the quality of my voice recording ?


Yes it could. Next time make sure the quality of your mic is good. It should be without any noise. Use the mic test before the test.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Skvach said:


> Yes it could. Next time make sure the quality of your mic is good. It should be without any noise. Use the mic test before the test.



Thank you - I certainly hope so

I tested the equipment and it says "The sample you recorded is acceptable"
I guess that doesn't confirm that it is picking my voice up accurately or clearly but that it is just picking it up ?


----------



## Skvach

Makybe Diva said:


> Thank you - I certainly hope so
> 
> I tested the equipment and it says "The sample you recorded is acceptable"
> I guess that doesn't confirm that it is picking my voice up accurately or clearly but that it is just picking it up ?


There is a playback button , in the "test your computer" page. So you can check the quality of the recording there.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Skvach said:


> There is a playback button , in the "test your computer" page. So you can check the quality of the recording there.


I have listened to it and is sounds ok to me but I guess it may not be clear enough for a computer to score it accurately.

If my poor score is not because of bad quality equipment I have no idea how I am supposed to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency to a higher level ?


----------



## geo_101

geo_101 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and really appreciate all your efforts and wonderful advices you guys sharing with each other, really commendable . With all the clues and tips given in this forum, I did 15 days of preparation and given my first PTE academic exam. Result is disappointing and as well as funny, my biggest strength in IETLS (Speaking) turn out to be my biggest weakness in PTE and my biggest challenge in IELTS (writing )has become my strongest point in PTE.
> Below is my result
> Practice A	Main PTE exam
> Reading	62	Reading	73
> Speaking	63	Speaking	56
> Listening	74	Listening	70
> Writing	67	Writing	76
> 
> I really can't believe that my speaking will become my weakest point . I think I have completed all the tasks, spoken clearly and didn't missed any details but yet scored really low. I am clueless and almost taken care of the tips provided by fellow expats.
> So any advice you guys wanna share with me so that I can prepare better for next time, i do need only 65+ in all but this time luck was not on my side as incase of IELTS (0.5 spell), also does any body know if I order Gold preparation kit again, it would be the same test or it will be different?
> I already gone thru by Macmillan and offline test material along with CD test, so almost exhausted all the options which is available and not sure how can I track my progress or mistake in speaking portion.
> Any suggestion or help is greatly appreciated.


Hello Guys,
Any suggestion, desperately need to crack this exam as my ACS is going to be expired soon..thanks for all your help in advance.
:confused2:


----------



## geo_101

Makybe Diva said:


> I have listened to it and is sounds ok to me but I guess it may not be clear enough for a computer to score it accurately.
> 
> If my poor score is not because of bad quality equipment I have no idea how I am supposed to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency to a higher level ?


Hello Diva,
Though me too struggling with oral fluency however once piece of advice, be ready for lots of noises on back-ground in real exam so better to prepared for it. I almost lost my concentration and as human reflex i guess I spoke little slower and in low pitch which might have caused my total score in speaking as 56. Surprisingly my pronunciation is 65.


----------



## RevanthAr

geo_101 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any suggestion, desperately need to crack this exam as my ACS is going to be expired soon..thanks for all your help in advance.
> :confused2:


1. Speak loudly. Speaking clearly is one thing but if it isn't loud enough then the system may have hard time scoring you. Get in the test center early and ask for a corner seat.

2. For re-tell lecture speak for the full quota of allotted time. Don't use fillers such as "ah" & "hmm", you can rather say "let me see" or "let me refer my notes".


----------



## RevanthAr

geo_101 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any suggestion, desperately need to crack this exam as my ACS is going to be expired soon..thanks for all your help in advance.
> :confused2:


What are the test items you are most struggling with?


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hello Everyone
> Just wanted some clarity on the below queries.
> 1. For repeat sentence if I miss or misinterpret words such as the , and etc how would the markings get affected? Also in read aloud in case I correct a misspelt word would marks be deducted?
> 2. Any specific pointers for re-tell a lecture. I am finding this to be the most difficult. I am not able to note points in such a short span and that's badly affecting the content of my answer.
> 2. I have purchased the online practice tests. Do I need to appear for it at one go or I can pause and resume at later point of time again? Just want to be sure before I start.


Request someone to please clarify


----------



## geo_101

RevanthAr said:


> What are the test items you are most struggling with?


Hi RevanthAr,
Frankly I didn't felt struggle in any part of speaking except graphs, repeated all the lines , re tell lecture , short answers was also ok for me however as it was my first attempt, i was distracted by sudden loud noises coming from all the corners , may be I was not prepared for it. But clearly I am not doing something right as I got such low score in speaking i.e. 56 (Oral fluency 44 and Pronunciation 65). 

You have excellent score in speaking, can you suggest your speaking strategies (i note your point with thanks about reading aloud and complete the 40 secs for re tell lecture).

Thanks for your reply and help.


----------



## geo_101

gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please clarify


not sure about first 2 points, but practice test is like real test, only thing that your optional break for 10 mins before listening can be controlled by you. you can take more time to resume and test will not be resume automatically after 10 mins. But rest of the test remains same in my knowledge and experience.
Best of luck with your PTE preparation .


----------



## migratingnoob

Makybe Diva said:


> I have my first attempt at the PTE exam on Monday and have just sat Mock exam 2.
> My scores were
> 
> Writing 90
> Listening 86
> Reading 86
> Speaking 66
> 
> I am a native speaker from the UK so am at a loss how I managed to get a pronunciation score of 57 and oral fluency of 68 ?
> Grammar was 82, Spelling was 90, Vocab was 90 and Written Disclosure was 90.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts ?
> 
> Could the quality of the microphone / laptop have such an effect on the quality of my voice recording ?


chances are you haven't got a noise cancelling device. hopefully your test centre has one (well most centres do). main tip would be to speak loud enough, articulate your words at a normal speed and don't hesitate.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys
I appeared for scored Test A and below are my scores

Communicative Skills
Listening 77
Reading 69
Speaking 58
Writing 82

Enabling Skills
Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 44
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90 

I am really surprised by my reading and speaking scores. Up until now I have been practicing from the official guide to PTE Academic and I was getting 85-90% questions correct but in the scored test I could manage only 69.
As for speaking I am facing issues with re-tell a lecture. Could you please provide some tips. 
Also is the actual PTE exam similar to the scored test in terms of difficulty level. I am appearing for PTE on 11th August and I am aiming for 79+ in all the sections and this result is not encouraging.


----------



## migratingnoob

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I appeared for scored Test A and below are my scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 77
> Reading 69
> Speaking 58
> Writing 82
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am really surprised by my reading and speaking scores. Up until now I have been practicing from the official guide to PTE Academic and I was getting 85-90% questions correct but in the scored test I could manage only 69.
> As for speaking I am facing issues with re-tell a lecture. Could you please provide some tips.
> Also is the actual PTE exam similar to the scored test in terms of difficulty level. I am appearing for PTE on 11th August and I am aiming for 79+ in all the sections and this result is not encouraging.


so these were your scores for the practice test? did you do it at home?


----------



## migratingnoob

Vikram_99 said:


> Many Thanks for your help.
> 
> Could you also please advise on how to proceed on writing summaries in Writing and in Listening?


Writing: the focus would be on the main message to be told. disregard the elaborations and keep within the word limit.

Listening: is this the dictation part? if it is, my approach was to speed-type main points.

do not stay fixated on just 1 point. keep moving when the next sentence is said. you won't want a really good 1st sentence and then crap for the next few.


----------



## gd2015

migratingnoob said:


> so these were your scores for the practice test? did you do it at home?


Hi
Yes these are the scores of my 1st practice test. Yes I did them at home.


----------



## migratingnoob

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> Wanted to check if english competency is must for migrating dependent? Does the dependent's Engineering degree certificate suffice, which includes English?
> Thanks,


I think the level of english competency required is much lower for dependants? and if you need to prove english competency, I believe that the dependant has to take 1 of the approved English tests.


----------



## migratingnoob

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Yes these are the scores of my 1st practice test. Yes I did them at home.


mate, based on forum feedback, the practice test is relatively more difficult than the actual one. in addition, you probably lack the noise-cancelling equipment that they have at the test centres. I've had a look at your scores and I've got a feeling that you may have some typos here and there (hence a low score for spelling). This would mean deducted marks for answers that should be correct (but let down by typos/spelling). Make sure to proof-read what you typed (quickly). There's a tendency for typos to occur when you type fast and have gotten used to auto-correct or the red underlining of typos. There's definitely no red underlining (like in MS Word) when you do the test. Your eyes are the best checker.

As for speaking, you need to articulate well, speak loud enough and don't hesitate. You'll do fine. Cheers.


----------



## migratingnoob

geo_101 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and really appreciate all your efforts and wonderful advices you guys sharing with each other, really commendable . With all the clues and tips given in this forum, I did 15 days of preparation and given my first PTE academic exam. Result is disappointing and as well as funny, my biggest strength in IETLS (Speaking) turn out to be my biggest weakness in PTE and my biggest challenge in IELTS (writing )has become my strongest point in PTE.
> Below is my result
> Practice A	Main PTE exam
> Reading	62	Reading	73
> Speaking	63	Speaking	56
> Listening	74	Listening	70
> Writing	67	Writing	76
> 
> I really can't believe that my speaking will become my weakest point . I think I have completed all the tasks, spoken clearly and didn't missed any details but yet scored really low. I am clueless and almost taken care of the tips provided by fellow expats.
> So any advice you guys wanna share with me so that I can prepare better for next time, i do need only 65+ in all but this time luck was not on my side as incase of IELTS (0.5 spell), also does any body know if I order Gold preparation kit again, it would be the same test or it will be different?
> I already gone thru by Macmillan and offline test material along with CD test, so almost exhausted all the options which is available and not sure how can I track my progress or mistake in speaking portion.
> Any suggestion or help is greatly appreciated.


Mate, it's ok. you got to understand that the structure of both tests are very different. IELTS speaking is really more about conversing with the examiner, whereas PTE speaking covers a range of tasks. It would be better if you could post your complete score, so it may be easier to pinpoint your weak areas.


----------



## migratingnoob

avi87 said:


> My objective is to score 80, but i am falling short everytime .. So please go through my reports and share your suggestions.


the pictures are not showing.


----------



## gd2015

migratingnoob said:


> mate, based on forum feedback, the practice test is relatively more difficult than the actual one. in addition, you probably lack the noise-cancelling equipment that they have at the test centres. I've had a look at your scores and I've got a feeling that you may have some typos here and there (hence a low score for spelling). This would mean deducted marks for answers that should be correct (but let down by typos/spelling). Make sure to proof-read what you typed (quickly). There's a tendency for typos to occur when you type fast and have gotten used to auto-correct or the red underlining of typos. There's definitely no red underlining (like in MS Word) when you do the test. Your eyes are the best checker.
> 
> As for speaking, you need to articulate well, speak loud enough and don't hesitate. You'll do fine. Cheers.


Thanks a lot for your response. I felt I might have misspelt certain words. In speaking, re-tell a lecture is turning out to be the most difficult for me. Somehow I am not able to articulate my points clearly. Any pointers on the same?


----------



## migratingnoob

avi87 said:


> My objective is to score 80, but i am falling short everytime .. So please go through my reports and share your suggestions
> 
> 
> 1st attempt 2nd attempt 3rd attempt
> 
> Listening 75 72 67
> Reading 62 68 68
> Speaking 67 70 70
> Writing 76 67 68
> 
> Skills
> 
> Grammar 70 65 62
> Oral Fluency 54 68 72
> Pronunciation 67 72 63
> Spelling 66 49 43
> Vocabulary 62 76 83
> Written Dis 90 77 77
> 
> Thanks...


I think your biggest concerns would be grammar and spelling. check for typos. check your sentence structures and punctuations.


----------



## migratingnoob

gd2015 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I felt I might have misspelt certain words. In speaking, re-tell a lecture is turning out to be the most difficult for me. Somehow I am not able to articulate my points clearly. Any pointers on the same?


Firstly, do understand that the lecture recording is *longer* than your speaking time. As such, you are not expected to repeat/regurgitate the lecture in its entirety.

Before the lecture starts, have a quick look at the picture/graph. That will be your visual cue and will provide hints on the lecture content.

As the lecture starts, write the main points on the given pad using shorthand. If you miss a point, just skip to the next one, so that you have content to talk about. 

Re-tell the lecture and be calm. don't rush or hesitate with 'uhms' or 'ahs'.


----------



## mahima

Hello all,I want to please know how to take a scored practice test.i got the official PTE book and the cd but the tests are not scored.please help.


----------



## naushadqamar

mahima said:


> Hello all,I want to please know how to take a scored practice test.i got the official PTE book and the cd but the tests are not scored.please help.


You can buy SILVER/ GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT from pte practice website here is the link ptepractice.com.


----------



## alokagrawal

*Scored test B*

Disappointed with Scored Test B score.
I thought i will get 65+ but speaking is dragging me back. :-(
I am working with a British company and my western colleagues never face difficulty in understanding my talk. 
but in scored test B my Oral Fluency 51 & Pronunciation 38. 
Don't know what to do.

Even i could not properly repeat the sentence. few were really long and quite fast.

Communicative Skills

Listening 74
Reading 78
Speaking 54
Writing 82

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 38
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 90


----------



## geo_101

migratingnoob said:


> Mate, it's ok. you got to understand that the structure of both tests are very different. IELTS speaking is really more about conversing with the examiner, whereas PTE speaking covers a range of tasks. It would be better if you could post your complete score, so it may be easier to pinpoint your weak areas.


Correct !! but it is disappointing after giving Practice test A with 63 points in Speaking, I thought as per comments I might able to crack speaking. I was wrong !!.. below is my score

Communicative Skills
Listening 70
Reading 73
Speaking 56
Writing 76

Enabling skills
Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 65
Spelling 46
Vocabulary 80
Written Discourse 90

Any suggestion, how to improve speaking and where I can get practice material & related strategy to score better score in speaking....Suggestion is highly appreciated!!


----------



## vignesh_j

i have done my scored practice test 1

Score were very low, iam very much annoyed now, i have just a week , i didnt use mike, i just talked in the laptop,i had some problems with internet where there were breaks in listening , iam very much feared.

Communicative Skills

Listening 56
Reading 49
Speaking 34
Writing 63

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 10
Pronunciation 10
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 14
Written Discourse 47


----------



## sudeepdai

geo_101 said:


> Correct !! but it is disappointing after giving Practice test A with 63 points in Speaking, I thought as per comments I might able to crack speaking. I was wrong !!.. below is my score
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 70
> Reading 73
> Speaking 56
> Writing 76
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 65
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 80
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any suggestion, how to improve speaking and where I can get practice material & related strategy to score better score in speaking....Suggestion is highly appreciated!!


Heyy

How much have you practiced your describe graphs? 
How dificult do you find them to be? What was your weakest point? Where do you feel difficulty?

IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1

In the above link you can find lots of graphs you can practice from.


Find my post in this link --- 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306

If you are clear with your speaking and do describe graphs well, you are through. Read aloud and other stuffs do not need much stradegy. It just requires you to be fluent and understandable.

Let me know if you need any specific help. Id be glad to help.

Cheers


----------



## sudeepdai

vignesh_j said:


> i have done my scored practice test 1
> 
> Score were very low, iam very much annoyed now, i have just a week , i didnt use mike, i just talked in the laptop,i had some problems with internet where there were breaks in listening , iam very much feared.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 56
> Reading 49
> Speaking 34
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 10
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 14
> Written Discourse 47


Heyy Vignesh

The scores are quite low. 
Refer to this --

A guy recently scored quite low. Refer to my post in this page. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-325.html#post7799954

Let me know if you need specific help as well. 

do refer to my previous post that i posted a while ago as well.

Cheers and dont lose hope.


----------



## geo_101

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> How much have you practiced your describe graphs?
> How dificult do you find them to be? What was your weakest point? Where do you feel difficulty?
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
> 
> In the above link you can find lots of graphs you can practice from.
> 
> 
> Find my post in this link ---
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306
> 
> If you are clear with your speaking and do describe graphs well, you are through. Read aloud and other stuffs do not need much stradegy. It just requires you to be fluent and understandable.
> 
> Let me know if you need any specific help. Id be glad to help.
> 
> Cheers


I did practice with CD and test builder but I didn't verify how I am doing in speaking . So does graphs hold max marks in speaking?? The link you provided is taking me to IELTS, are you suggesting me to read and repeat the model answer for practicing?

I guess I have 3 weak points :
1). I use "uh" as break even when I know what to speak...just a bad habit I suppose.
2). In repeat sentence, I felt that I am not able to speak whole sentence exactly.
3). Graph though I explained everything, but it was not structured , I just said what I was seeing with first line as graph description given on the image.. is it wrong or less marks will be given if we repeat the written text?

As I only looking for +65, I was confident that I will get that in speaking but it was to my surprise. Cant say problem with mic as score wud have been even less if there were any technical issue. 

If you have any notes for speaking or some model test response which I can listen and try to imitate , that would be great help.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi,

Thank you for your suggestions.

My concern in Listening is the summary after listening the audio. 

I am good in dictation part, the query I asked was in speaking 'Repeat Sentence', I missed sometimes. Also, would be great if you give some tips about re tell lecture and image as well, many thanks. Vik


----------



## vignesh_j

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy Vignesh
> 
> The scores are quite low.
> Refer to this --
> 
> A guy recently scored quite low. Refer to my post in this page.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-325.html#post7799954
> 
> Let me know if you need specific help as well.
> 
> do refer to my previous post that i posted a while ago as well.
> 
> Cheers and dont lose hope.


Thanks Sudeep, i need to improve a lot, i will practice more and follow the steps.


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,


I got the scores and bot able to reach 65+ in all, overall 65 but then it makes no sence.

L66
R67
S58
W70

I scored good in speaking during both the practice test, not sure what went wrong.

Also, something strange happned with me, I took the optional break and when I started again I saw my clock was continue ticking and I have one 33 min to finish the listening section and after almost 6-7 questions I saw only 10 min left...which means the optional break is not and it took my 10 min.


----------



## geo_101

star_p21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I got the scores and bot able to reach 65+ in all, overall 65 but then it makes no sence.
> 
> L66
> R67
> S58
> W70
> 
> I scored good in speaking during both the practice test, not sure what went wrong.
> 
> Also, something strange happned with me, I took the optional break and when I started again I saw my clock was continue ticking and I have one 33 min to finish the listening section and after almost 6-7 questions I saw only 10 min left...which means the optional break is not and it took my 10 min.


We are on the same boat mate!! Is it your first attempt if yes it might be our hesitations in speaking or sudden shock of hearing voices from all around ..

For the break time, it seems you/your exam coordinator might have pressed continue button before leaving for the break..as until you dont press that button (people might not want to take the break)..you should have reported to the coordinator at that moment .


----------



## star_p21

geo_101 said:


> We are on the same boat mate!! Is it your first attempt if yes it might be our hesitations in speaking or sudden shock of hearing voices from all around ..
> 
> For the break time, it seems you/your exam coordinator might have pressed continue button before leaving for the break..as until you dont press that button (people might not want to take the break)..you should have reported to the coordinator at that moment .


No, exam coordinator clicked on break option n again selected one more option...I had doubt and confied with her that its scheduled break ...she said yes yes...


----------



## geo_101

star_p21 said:


> No, exam coordinator clicked on break option n again selected one more option...I had doubt and confied with her that its scheduled break ...she said yes yes...


ok..so it seems technical glitch. You might try to call their customer care and see if they can trace it back and may provide you another exam without charging if they find any issue at their system.


----------



## star_p21

geo_101 said:


> ok..so it seems technical glitch. You might try to call their customer care and see if they can trace it back and may provide you another exam without charging if they find any issue at their system.


I dont think that will help, as they want us to inform it to.center after finishing exam, later arguments are not considered


----------



## geo_101

star_p21 said:


> I dont think that will help, as they want us to inform it to.center after finishing exam, later arguments are not considered


what is harm in trying .. anyways it was a suggestion only


----------



## int*MarTiNi

alokagrawal said:


> Disappointed with Scored Test B score.
> I thought i will get 65+ but speaking is dragging me back. :-(
> I am working with a British company and my western colleagues never face difficulty in understanding my talk.
> but in scored test B my Oral Fluency 51 & Pronunciation 38.
> Don't know what to do.
> 
> Even i could not properly repeat the sentence. few were really long and quite fast.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 74
> Reading 78
> Speaking 54
> Writing 82
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 51
> Pronunciation 38
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 90


Don;t worry buddy, just concentrate on real exam , you'll get better score than this unless there is too much of noise


----------



## alokagrawal

int*MarTiNi said:


> Don;t worry buddy, just concentrate on real exam , you'll get better score than this unless there is too much of noise


Thanks for motivating. It is the need of the hour.

By the way, i have few particular questions

1- How will be the answer short questions in the actual test? I don't know why but i missed 3-4 questions in both the test scores. It may be because of my Samsung mobile ear phone which i used for the test.

2- Will the repeat sentence be shorter than the scored test sentences or it will be of same length? 
Because i could not repeat almost 40% of the questions properly.

What should be the strategy for the repeat sentence section? Should i close my eyes and concentrate fully and rely on my short term memory or should i try to write the 1st letters of each words spoken? which strategy did work for you?

If i keep on performing pathetically in these two easy sections then i don't even deserve 65+ in PTE speaking.


----------



## pteroshan

Hello Everyone ,
i have a small confusion ...regarding summarize written text VS Summarize spoken text ......is it ok for both to have around same length.....(50-70 words).....1 sentence.

Please help me with this confusion.

Regards,


----------



## kamy58

pteroshan said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> i have a small confusion ...regarding summarize written text VS Summarize spoken text ......is it ok for both to have around same length.....(50-70 words).....1 sentence.
> 
> Please help me with this confusion.
> 
> Regards,


You should strictly go by the specifics in question. I didn't have word limit mentioned for summarize written text. Pay attention to how many words are mentioned.


----------



## srilu

Can some one please help me with the jumble paragraphs in reading section.


----------



## yh3000

Is there anyone who can tell me that can I take several PTE exams in a row?
I mean can I literally take one exam in the morning then take another one in the afternoon on a same day?


----------



## stardustt07

yh3000 said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me that can I take several PTE exams in a row?
> I mean can I literally take one exam in the morning then take another one in the afternoon on a same day?


I read on the website that you cant schedule your next exam until your results are out. I took mine on sat morn and my results were out at night anyway! Pte results are out really fast


----------



## yh3000

Thank you for your reply stardustt07.
However, the reason why I am asking this is because I am kind of short in time, I do want to take as many times as possible. I do not think i can get an available booking in a short period of time if I wait til the latest exam result comes out.


----------



## naushadqamar

yh3000 said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me that can I take several PTE exams in a row?
> I mean can I literally take one exam in the morning then take another one in the afternoon on a same day?


 After receiving your scores, you can schedule next test after 5 days. for example:
26/07/2015 scores received of 1st test.
31/07/2015 available for scheduling 2nd test.


----------



## yh3000

yh3000 said:


> Thank you for your reply stardustt07.
> However, the reason why I am asking this is because I am kind of short in time, I do want to take as many times as possible. I do not think i can get an available booking in a short period of time if I wait til the latest exam result comes out.


what if I book several exams at the same time? For example, I am now planning to book two exams on the 3rd and 5th of SEP. Am I allowed to do this>???


----------



## mahesh1985

*Test Reference Number on EOI*

Hi Guys,

I am a silent reader of this forum. After 2 attempts I scored 65+ in all modules. Thanks a lot for giving valuable tips in achieving that score.

While submitting EOI, I selected PTE Academic as the Test Type and for Test Reference Number I am confused if it is Test Taker ID or Registration ID?

Can anyone of you help me in this regard?


----------



## stardustt07

mahesh1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this forum. After 2 attempts I scored 65+ in all modules. Thanks a lot for giving valuable tips in achieving that score.
> 
> While submitting EOI, I selected PTE Academic as the Test Type and for Test Reference Number I am confused if it is Test Taker ID or Registration ID?
> 
> Can anyone of you help me in this regard?


It'll be registration ID


----------



## msgforsunil

mahesh1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this forum. After 2 attempts I scored 65+ in all modules. Thanks a lot for giving valuable tips in achieving that score.
> 
> While submitting EOI, I selected PTE Academic as the Test Type and for Test Reference Number I am confused if it is Test Taker ID or Registration ID?
> 
> Can anyone of you help me in this regard?


Pasting an extract from Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist below

You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number or test registration number that is on your English language test certificate.


----------



## sk804

geo_101 said:


> We are on the same boat mate!! Is it your first attempt if yes it might be our hesitations in speaking or sudden shock of hearing voices from all around ..
> 
> For the break time, it seems you/your exam coordinator might have pressed continue button before leaving for the break..as until you dont press that button (people might not want to take the break)..you should have reported to the coordinator at that moment .



I thought it was only me, who faced that 10 min glitch!

So best to avoid 10 min break???

-Sk


----------



## kamy58

yh3000 said:


> what if I book several exams at the same time? For example, I am now planning to book two exams on the 3rd and 5th of SEP. Am I allowed to do this>???


No, you can have only one at a time. Once you are done and results are out you can immediately book for next appointment


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I appeared for practice test A from the gold kit and scored very low in speaking ( 58 - to be exact). I fumbled in read aloud and re-tell a lecture wasn't great either. 
I have worked upon a few aspects since then, recorded my answers for offline practice test and analyzed but I am not able to find out any obvious flaws. (I suppose I have improved since the practice test) 
I am aiming for 79+ in all the 4 sections but my confidence is shaken after the practice test A.
Is there any way I can check the quality of my answers? I know its a long shot but just asking if forum members have any solutions.


----------



## terry3218

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I appeared for practice test A from the gold kit and scored very low in speaking ( 58 - to be exact). I fumbled in read aloud and re-tell a lecture wasn't great either.
> I have worked upon a few aspects since then, recorded my answers for offline practice test and analyzed but I am not able to find out any obvious flaws. (I suppose I have improved since the practice test)
> I am aiming for 79+ in all the 4 sections but my confidence is shaken after the practice test A.
> Is there any way I can check the quality of my answers? I know its a long shot but just asking if forum members have any solutions.


I need 79+ as well. May be, if you could send me some of your recordings, I can give you my unqualified and novice opinion.


----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> I need 79+ as well. May be, if you could send me some of your recordings, I can give you my unqualified and novice opinion.


Thanks a lot Terry.
I just sent you a private message


----------



## shavu

Essay Topics: Kindly help update the sheet if you have taken the exam already. Thanks!

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/2015/07/03/actual-pte-a-essay-topics/


----------



## Vikram_99

*Practice test A - URGENT*

Hello everyone,

I just gave practice test A, I didn't get good score i'm afraid.

With the below given score, could you please kindly advise as I am quite confident in oral fluency and pronunciation but my score in that is really heart breaking.

Also, my summary in writing wasn't good.

I missed several sentences in speaking and also didn't do good in re tell lecture.

Please advise on all the aspects after seeing my score and lastly what should I do get awesome score in Reading as well? 

My score is given below and my target is to achieve 79+

Comm skills
L 58
R 53
S 55
W58

Enabling skills
Grammar 47
Oral flue 44
Pron 46
Spell 69
Vocab 72
Written disc 47

Best Regards,
Vik


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi,

You can give practice test B and then better to compare your performance.


----------



## Skvach

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I appeared for practice test A from the gold kit and scored very low in speaking ( 58 - to be exact). I fumbled in read aloud and re-tell a lecture wasn't great either.
> I have worked upon a few aspects since then, recorded my answers for offline practice test and analyzed but I am not able to find out any obvious flaws. (I suppose I have improved since the practice test)
> I am aiming for 79+ in all the 4 sections but my confidence is shaken after the practice test A.
> Is there any way I can check the quality of my answers? I know its a long shot but just asking if forum members have any solutions.


So, what are your scores for other modules ?
I have a plan how to analyse my mistakes. In test B I'm gonna record a video and then check all the answers.


----------



## Thunder123

Hi,

I am also aiming for 79+ overall. For speaking section I found the re tell lecture and describe image to be a road block. 
Please advise on how to tackle these questions..


----------



## VipanBali

Hi everyone, I am new to this thread... So could someone share PTE-A mock test material/links? I am planning to give test by the end of this month. I have given IELTS for 3 times...and stuck at 6.5 in writing and reading...so thought to try my luck on PTE. Thanks.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Everyone, 
I am too trying to shift to PTE. Can anyone please help on study material and practice tests links. Will be a great help ...


----------



## mandy2137

VipanBali said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this thread... So could someone share PTE-A mock test material/links? I am planning to give test by the end of this month. I have given IELTS for 3 times...and stuck at 6.5 in writing and reading...so thought to try my luck on PTE. Thanks.


You will find everything you are looking for:

PTE Treasure

I also recommend you to denote some time to go through this thread and read experts reviews.

Best


----------



## mandy2137

VipanBali said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this thread... So could someone share PTE-A mock test material/links? I am planning to give test by the end of this month. I have given IELTS for 3 times...and stuck at 6.5 in writing and reading...so thought to try my luck on PTE. Thanks.


Welcome to the thread mate!!

Go to the PTE Treasure


----------



## Vikram_99

Request any expert to throw some light on this please? will be a great help..


----------



## newUser12

Hi,
Which of the 2 centers in Bangalore is the best with minimal noise,etc for taking the PTE?


----------



## Vikram_99

Hello everyone,

I just gave practice test A, I didn't get good score i'm afraid.

With the below given score, could you please kindly advise as I am quite confident in oral fluency and pronunciation but my score in that is really heart breaking.

Also, my summary in writing wasn't good.

I missed several sentences in speaking and also didn't do good in re tell lecture.

Please advise on all the aspects after seeing my score and lastly what should I do get awesome score in Reading as well? 

My score is given below and my target is to achieve 79+

Comm skills
L 58
R 53
S 55
W58

Enabling skills
Grammar 47
Oral flue 44
Pron 46
Spell 69
Vocab 72
Written disc 47

Best Regards,
Vik


----------



## gd2015

Skvach said:


> So, what are your scores for other modules ?
> I have a plan how to analyse my mistakes. In test B I'm gonna record a video and then check all the answers.


Hi

My scores were as mentioned below.

Communicative Skills
Listening 77
Reading 69
Speaking 58
Writing 82


----------



## gd2015

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just gave practice test A, I didn't get good score i'm afraid.
> 
> With the below given score, could you please kindly advise as I am quite confident in oral fluency and pronunciation but my score in that is really heart breaking.
> 
> Also, my summary in writing wasn't good.
> 
> I missed several sentences in speaking and also didn't do good in re tell lecture.
> 
> Please advise on all the aspects after seeing my score and lastly what should I do get awesome score in Reading as well?
> 
> My score is given below and my target is to achieve 79+
> 
> Comm skills
> L 58
> R 53
> S 55
> W58
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral flue 44
> Pron 46
> Spell 69
> Vocab 72
> Written disc 47
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vik


As per the forum members, practice test A is relatively tougher compared to the actual test. So we can take heart from this fact and practice further. Even I found repeat sentence and re-tell a lecture more difficult than the general standards.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello,

Please guide me how to use the PTE Treasure. I want to give a test but I am not able to understand how to use the PTE treasure... Very confused...there are many files in PTE treasures... Please help out...



gd2015 said:


> As per the forum members, practice test A is relatively tougher compared to the actual test. So we can take heart from this fact and practice further. Even I found repeat sentence and re-tell a lecture more difficult than the general standards.


----------



## vignesh_j

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just gave practice test A, I didn't get good score i'm afraid.
> 
> With the below given score, could you please kindly advise as I am quite confident in oral fluency and pronunciation but my score in that is really heart breaking.
> 
> Also, my summary in writing wasn't good.
> 
> I missed several sentences in speaking and also didn't do good in re tell lecture.
> 
> Please advise on all the aspects after seeing my score and lastly what should I do get awesome score in Reading as well?
> 
> My score is given below and my target is to achieve 79+
> 
> Comm skills
> L 58
> R 53
> S 55
> W58
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral flue 44
> Pron 46
> Spell 69
> Vocab 72
> Written disc 47
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vik


Hi Vikram

i also had similar scores and was very disappointed , how u did your speaking , you talked directly or used any mike,i was worried on my reading part which i was very confident, listening i had troubles with my internet and there were breaks , but it should not be the case in Exam.

But experts suggest will there be internet connection/speed problems while in the real exam as well.?


----------



## andrew64

*Job search in Aussi e*

Hi guys i have started a thread for job search in NSW and OZ . Please share the valuable information , will be help for the job search in Oz . 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/823978-job-search-nsw.html#post7832842


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi Experts

Please provide some help on the Fill in the blanks for reading section, Any tips or suggestions.


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi All

One more info please, how many vocabularies need to be used, advanced words, will that need to be used mainly in writing or in speaking.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

hi, From where to get these practice text ?? I checked in PTE treasure link but confused... can you please help me out..



gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I appeared for practice test A from the gold kit and scored very low in speaking ( 58 - to be exact). I fumbled in read aloud and re-tell a lecture wasn't great either.
> I have worked upon a few aspects since then, recorded my answers for offline practice test and analyzed but I am not able to find out any obvious flaws. (I suppose I have improved since the practice test)
> I am aiming for 79+ in all the 4 sections but my confidence is shaken after the practice test A.
> Is there any way I can check the quality of my answers? I know its a long shot but just asking if forum members have any solutions.


----------



## vignesh_j

saurabhgoel123 said:


> hi, From where to get these practice text ?? I checked in PTE treasure link but confused... can you please help me out..


It is in ptepractice.com


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Vignesh,

I used a headset with myk for Speaking, one thing wasn't available in practice scored test and that was record and check your voice, which is there in real test I believe. I don't know why but I have problem in reading section though my reading is good and surprisingly, I had the internet connection issue in Listening too. 
I do not have any idea about the real exam but my friend gave he didn't get any internet issue, though there were distractions by other candidates, 
when do u have ur exam?


----------



## vignesh_j

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Vignesh,
> 
> I used a headset with myk for Speaking, one thing wasn't available in practice scored test and that was record and check your voice, which is there in real test I believe. I don't know why but I have problem in reading section though my reading is good and surprisingly, I had the internet connection issue in Listening too.
> I do not have any idea about the real exam but my friend gave he didn't get any internet issue, though there were distractions by other candidates,
> when do u have ur exam?



Hi Vikram

i have it this weekend, my reading score and speaking were very poor, maybe i should have used mike for speaking, but worried about reading, i am generally good in reading, but the practice test 1 is very tough, also there is no option to verify our answers.

Based on following this thread, practice test 1 was tough for everyone who have got very good marks. Hoping to clear this .


----------



## Vikram_99

Yes, that's right Vignesh, well, all the best and do share your score, you will get a good one 

do you have a link for Macmillan book ?


----------



## vignesh_j

Vikram_99 said:


> Yes, that's right Vignesh, well, all the best and do share your score, you will get a good one
> 
> do you have a link for Macmillan book ?



You can just try for a search in google in torrents, it is there.


----------



## pteroshan

is there any good tips/suggestion for repeat sentences.....????/


----------



## mandy2137

pteroshan said:


> is there any good tips/suggestion for repeat sentences.....????/


Concentration and practice is the only good suggestion. Understand the meaning of it and then speak.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

vignesh_j said:


> It is in ptepractice.com


Hi Vignesh,
It asking me to purchase the test. Do I need to pay for it, or is it free once I booked the test date ?? Please suggest

Also, please anyone if you can help out how to use the PTE Treasure documents.... any guidelines


----------



## kamy58

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Vignesh,
> It asking me to purchase the test. Do I need to pay for it, or is it free once I booked the test date ?? Please suggest
> 
> Also, please anyone if you can help out how to use the PTE Treasure documents.... any guidelines


It's paid, packages are mentioned on the homepage itself.

Get familiarized with item types-->Practice Official GUide tests-->Practice Mcmillan-->Take scored test-->take exam


----------



## kkkish

*reading help*

Hi,

I have given PTE practise test yesterday, my scores are L-61,W-58,L-58, R-51.

I somehow felt reading a bit tough, can someone help me with any tips or any other reading material apart from McMillan?

I need to get 65+ in all, I have a week's time. Any suggestions would help.

Thanks.


----------



## anishashah

Is the sample question and answer papers which comes with silver preparation really useful?


----------



## soup

Hi,

Is it hard to get 59 overall in the PTE-A ? Or is it easy?

I need a 59...


----------



## mktwog

kkkish said:


> Hi, I have given PTE practise test yesterday, my scores are L-61,W-58,L-58, R-51. I somehow felt reading a bit tough, can someone help me with any tips or any other reading material apart from McMillan? I need to get 65+ in all, I have a week's time. Any suggestions would help. Thanks.


 considering your practice test scores, I think you can crack the exam with 65+ though for reading you need to keep a track on time. Ensure you cover all questions without allowing the system to skip the questions due to insufficient time. You will be royally penalised for those kinds of silly reasons. All the best!


----------



## mktwog

soup said:


> Hi, Is it hard to get 59 overall in the PTE-A ? Or is it easy? I need a 59...


 you need 59?? I thought minimum requisite is 65. Anyways, with good prep you can get over 65.


----------



## mktwog

vignesh_j said:


> Hi Experts Please provide some help on the Fill in the blanks for reading section, Any tips or suggestions.


 just make sure that the word you select in fill in the blanks, makes it a grammatically accurate sentence. You need to take into consideration the preceding and succeeding words and sentences before you choose the word from fill in the blanks.


----------



## mktwog

vignesh_j said:


> Hi All One more info please, how many vocabularies need to be used, advanced words, will that need to be used mainly in writing or in speaking.


 Don't bother about using so called advanced English as there is no reward for that. In return, it might prove to be costly if used incorrectly. So go by simple, understandable, grammatically correct sentences.


----------



## mktwog

saurabhgoel123 said:


> hi, From where to get these practice text ?? I checked in PTE treasure link but confused... can you please help me out..


 please read the tips and practice the tests given in the below shared link for the book:
Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack https://www.amazon.in/dp/1447937945/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BZ8VvbANRJR8E


----------



## mktwog

pteroshan said:


> is there any good tips/suggestion for repeat sentences.....????/


 concentrate to the core, remember key words and things will automatically fall in place.


----------



## mktwog

Thunder123 said:


> Hi, I am also aiming for 79+ overall. For speaking section I found the re tell lecture and describe image to be a road block. Please advise on how to tackle these questions..


 for retell lecture, you need to jot down important words and make your own sentence based on those points, for this to happen, just practice a few tests. Also for describe image, always ensure you complete describing the image well before the system closes the question automatically. Don't try telling each and every details, it's impossible and non-practical.


----------



## terry3218

Hello Everyone! I am preparing for PTE, and I aim to score 79+. But it feels like I've hit the wall in speaking part, re-tell lecture to be precise, I always miss one or more main points of the lecture. So my question to those who have high scores in speaking is that provided I'm fluent and my pronunciation is almost native like - I mean native like as no real hesitations or false starts- is it still possible to get a high score in speaking ? Even if I miss one or more key points.


----------



## mktwog

terry3218 said:


> Hello Everyone! I am preparing for PTE, and I aim to score 79+. But it feels like I've hit the wall in speaking part, re-tell lecture to be precise, I always miss one or more main points of the lecture. So my question to those who have high scores in speaking is that provided I'm fluent and my pronunciation is almost native like - I mean native like as no real hesitations or false starts- is it still possible to get a high score in speaking ? Even if I miss one or more key points.


You have hit the Bulls' eye  didn't you score already?


----------



## oz_rockz

My spouse (being the primary applicant) took her PTE yesterday. Waiting for the results, hopefully today. 
In her Practice B test she managed to get - Listening 68, Reading 73, Speaking 79, Writing 68. 

I am hopeful that this time she gets 65+ in all. This is the second time she is taking the test.


----------



## Kdp2015

soup said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it hard to get 59 overall in the PTE-A ? Or is it easy?
> 
> I need a 59...


Getting 59 is very easy. Go for it. All the best


----------



## kamy58

Kdp2015 said:


> Getting 59 is very easy. Go for it. All the best


I am curious what is 59 for? Competent is 50, Is there any other level introduced?


----------



## Kdp2015

kamy58 said:


> I am curious what is 59 for? Competent is 50, Is there any other level introduced?


I don't know


----------



## blackrider89

kamy58 said:


> I am curious what is 59 for? Competent is 50, Is there any other level introduced?


Typo probably.


----------



## alokagrawal

*Dubai Test centre*

Hello guys,

Has anybody appeared for their PTE test in Jns training and testing centre LLC Dubai?

Actually I am planning to appear from there soon. Is the test centre good in terms of sitting arrangement, headphone and other stuffs? If not, then I will opt for Abu dhabi centre.


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi All

One question here, the scored practice tests are assessed by the Pearson with a software , the same software only be used right for the real exam

how come people have different scores altogether compared to the real exam in the mock test. Is this the case, or an different mechanism or software used in real exam.


----------



## oz_rockz

Got the PTE test score and I am glad to say that we got the required scores.
L 70, R 70, S 73, W 71

Reading and Speaking were the two tough sections and by God's grace managed to get 70 and 73 respectively. After 5 IELTS attempts and missing by just 0.5 points in one or the other section every time, PTE was a God sent and on the second attempt, got the desired score. Finally, we can move forward with out EOI.

Thank you forum for the useful tips and all the inspiration.




oz_rockz said:


> My spouse (being the primary applicant) took her PTE yesterday. Waiting for the results, hopefully today.
> In her Practice B test she managed to get - Listening 68, Reading 73, Speaking 79, Writing 68.
> 
> I am hopeful that this time she gets 65+ in all. This is the second time she is taking the test.


----------



## alokagrawal

oz_rockz said:


> Got the PTE test score and I am glad to say that we got the required scores.
> L 70, R 70, S 73, W 71
> 
> Reading and Speaking were the two tough sections and by God's grace managed to get 70 and 73 respectively. After 5 IELTS attempts and missing by just 0.5 points in one or the other section every time, PTE was a God sent and on the second attempt, got the desired score. Finally, we can move forward with out EOI.
> 
> Thank you forum for the useful tips and all the inspiration.


That's great.
Congrats.
I have two queries.

May I know, How much was your scored test marks?

And how were the retell lectures in actual test? were they easy or difficult.

Thanks.


----------



## mktwog

vignesh_j said:


> Hi All One question here, the scored practice tests are assessed by the Pearson with a software , the same software only be used right for the real exam how come people have different scores altogether compared to the real exam in the mock test. Is this the case, or an different mechanism or software used in real exam.


We can't say on the software but we can only assume that by giving lesser marks during practice tests, Pearson is surely giving us scope for more practice. Googlies can be expected during actual tests too


----------



## vp1992

mktwog said:


> We can't say on the software but we can only assume that by giving lesser marks during practice tests, Pearson is surely giving us scope for more practice. Googlies can be expected during actual tests too


Hi.
Did you appear for practice tests too? Could you please share the scores that you received in practice tests?


----------



## oz_rockz

Practice B scores...
Listening 68
Reading 73
Speaking 79
Writing 68

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 72
Pronunciation 72
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 90

The retell lecture seemed a tad bit easier than the practice test. I can tell you that if you manage to perform the same as you did in your practice tests, you can expect a better score. Just don't let your guards down.



alokagrawal said:


> That's great.
> Congrats.
> I have two queries.
> 
> May I know, How much was your scored test marks?
> 
> And how were the retell lectures in actual test? were they easy or difficult.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## alokagrawal

Thanks for answering.

One more question I have.

I can see that you have bit low score in PTE 1 speaking but you managed to do pretty well in Speaking PTE 2.

What strategies you adopted in PTE 2 speaking which worked so well for you.
May you briefly tell us, what were the major changes in your strategies you did from PTE-1 to PTE-2 speaking.

And how many days gap was there in between your PTE-1 and PTE-2.

Thanks
Alok


oz_rockz said:


> Practice B scores...
> Listening 68
> Reading 73
> Speaking 79
> Writing 68
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 72
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> The retell lecture seemed a tad bit easier than the practice test. I can tell you that if you manage to perform the same as you did in your practice tests, you can expect a better score. Just don't let your guards down.


----------



## mamoon

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anybody appeared for their PTE test in Jns training and testing centre LLC Dubai?
> 
> Actually I am planning to appear from there soon. Is the test centre good in terms of sitting arrangement, headphone and other stuffs? If not, then I will opt for Abu dhabi centre.


Hi Alok,

I had my last test of PTE there. They have a nice setup of the test. You can select that location. I am going to appear again this Saturday as I couldn't able to score my desired result.


----------



## terry3218

mktwog said:


> You have hit the Bulls' eye  didn't you score already?


No, I haven't taken the test yet. But, was I right in assuming that?


----------



## terry3218

mamoon said:


> Hi Alok,
> 
> I had my last test of PTE there. They have a nice setup of the test. You can select that location. I am going to appear again this Saturday as I couldn't able to score my desired result.


 Has anyone got any experience with "Score" testing center in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## bod_roy

Hi there,

I am practicing for PTE-A, but I need help regarding on the section "Write from Dictation" of the test.
In the practice book it says about four sentences to play at once with a very limited time gap. However in the pearsons website it shows, play of one sentence and then time to re-write it.

How did you guys go with this section, is it like play of one question, then re-write it, then press next for the following question or all the questions are played in a row and then you had to re-write them one by one ?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Bodhi


----------



## alokagrawal

one question at a time, You need to press next for the following question 



bod_roy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am practicing for PTE-A, but I need help regarding on the section "Write from Dictation" of the test.
> In the practice book it says about four sentences to play at once with a very limited time gap. However in the pearsons website it shows, play of one sentence and then time to re-write it.
> 
> How did you guys go with this section, is it like play of one question, then re-write it, then press next for the following question or all the questions are played in a row and then you had to re-write them one by one ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> Bodhi


----------



## mandy2137

bod_roy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am practicing for PTE-A, but I need help regarding on the section "Write from Dictation" of the test.
> In the practice book it says about four sentences to play at once with a very limited time gap. However in the pearsons website it shows, play of one sentence and then time to re-write it.
> 
> How did you guys go with this section, is it like play of one question, then re-write it, then press next for the following question or all the questions are played in a row and then you had to re-write them one by one ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> Bodhi


No, you will write one sentence and press next for next sentence. In Mcmilln they play together but in real exam that will not be happened, dont worry, you will have time to write.


----------



## bod_roy

Thanks a lot.. you saved me!!


----------



## mktwog

vp1992 said:


> Hi. Did you appear for practice tests too? Could you please share the scores that you received in practice tests?


Though I don't remember exactly my scores didn't cross 68 in any band


----------



## mktwog

terry3218 said:


> No, I haven't taken the test yet. But, was I right in assuming that?


 yes you were right


----------



## terry3218

mktwog said:


> yes you were right


Thanks a bazillion.


----------



## pteroshan

i am wondering if anyone has describe section :: pictorial and figure one , like the flowchart and lifecycle one ..... materials


----------



## andyyangjian

pte seems like a bad option for me, my speaking score dropped from 61 in first attempt to 48 in my third attempt yesterday, and I dont know why at all. I have to go back to the IELTS


----------



## terry3218

RevanthAr said:


> Hi PTE-A test takers,
> 
> All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times:
> 
> First attempt:
> L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82
> 
> Second attempt:
> L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84
> 
> I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks,
> Revanth Arramreddy


I have a couple of question for you if you don't mind me asking:
1. What does your accent sound like?
2. Did you manage to include ALL the main points in your speaking while describing images and retelling lectures (For every question of these types)?

Regards


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi All

Anyone from Coimbatore,TamilNadu,India attended PTE , how is the test centre, any experience or thoughts please.


----------



## garybains

*pte questions*

How many questions do you get in each section? For instance: how many graphs or essays do u get in pte exam? do u get one of each or more?


----------



## mktwog

garybains said:


> How many questions do you get in each section? For instance: how many graphs or essays do u get in pte exam? do u get one of each or more?


 essay depends but most of the times only one. But graphs may be 3-4.


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi All

Anyone from Coimbatore,TamilNadu,India attended PTE , how is the test centre, any experience or thoughts please.


----------



## Eagle471

Hi All,

Recently one of my friend has given PTE exam and he said that one section from reading was exactly the same from on of the McMillan Practice test. 
Do anybody has experienced any repetitions in any of the reading sections from Practice materials like McMillan or Official guide?


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I saw many people mentioned the book from Mac Millan, is that this book

Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (http://www.amazon.com/Pte-Academic-...756674&sr=8-67&keywords=pearson+academic+test)

This book has 4 tests and tips. Is that the same book that people were talking about?
Currently I am practising in this book. But I found that it's a little bit easier than practise test in ptepractice.com (I just purchased gold kit). In macmillan book my correct rate is about 70%, but when practising in ptepractice, it dropped down to 50-55%, is it possible for me to score 65+ with my average score.

Thank everyone.


----------



## mandy2137

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I saw many people mentioned the book from Mac Millan, is that this book
> 
> Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack: Steve Taylore-Knowles: 9780230427860: Amazon.com: Books)
> 
> This book has 4 tests and tips. Is that the same book that people were talking about?
> Currently I am practising in this book. But I found that it's a little bit easier than practise test in ptepractice.com (I just purchased gold kit). In macmillan book my correct rate is about 70%, but when practising in ptepractice, it dropped down to 50-55%, is it possible for me to score 65+ with my average score.
> 
> Thank everyone.


Yes that is the same book. If you are doing 70% accurate with mcmilan then you can get through easily with 65+. Keep small things in mind while attempting real test.

All the best.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Vignesh,

How was ur experience at test centre and hope you've got the result by now?

Vik


----------



## vignesh_j

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Vignesh,
> 
> How was ur experience at test centre and hope you've got the result by now?
> 
> Vik


Hi Vikram

i am attempting this Sat only, are you from coimbatore as well?


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
Does anybody have any idea about 'The Chopras' test center in Bangalore,India. How are the facilities at this center and will noise be an issue there?


----------



## mandy2137

Hello Guys,

Use this promotion code "PTE2015" while booking exam seat and get 10% discount.

Thanks


----------



## mktwog

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Does anybody have any idea about 'The Chopras' test center in Bangalore,India. How are the facilities at this center and will noise be an issue there?


Hi gd2015,
Regarding the centre: The Chopras @ Bangalore: Facilities are good. Noise: Well, that depends on your concentration level  But there will be 'noise' as the participants are seated next to the other and others' voices are clearly heard. Also, I heard centres in other cities are also no better.


----------



## pantaloc

Hi everybody, 

This is my first post in the forum and I really love the helpful nature of the people in here. So I will be taking my first PTE-A ever tomorrow and just had taken the Practice Test A. Before the practice test, the best I could dream of is getting 50-60 overall which is enough for visa 485. But the results I got really shocked me, here they are:

Communicative Skills
Listening 78
Reading 86
Speaking 80
Writing 76

Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 88
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

Should I believe this and be expecting a similar results for the real test? It only took them 7 minutes to mark this practice test so is there a possibility of a bug? 

Thanks


----------



## vignesh_j

pantaloc said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is my first post in the forum and I really love the helpful nature of the people in here. So I will be taking my first PTE-A ever tomorrow and just had taken the Practice Test A. Before the practice test, the best I could dream of is getting 50-60 overall which is enough for visa 485. But the results I got really shocked me, here they are:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 78
> Reading 86
> Speaking 80
> Writing 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 88
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Should I believe this and be expecting a similar results for the real test? It only took them 7 minutes to mark this practice test so is there a possibility of a bug?
> 
> Thanks


Fantastic results with practice test, how you spoke in the speaking section, very loud and spoke slowly or fast , what was your pace.


----------



## haisergeant

pantaloc said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is my first post in the forum and I really love the helpful nature of the people in here. So I will be taking my first PTE-A ever tomorrow and just had taken the Practice Test A. Before the practice test, the best I could dream of is getting 50-60 overall which is enough for visa 485. But the results I got really shocked me, here they are:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 78
> Reading 86
> Speaking 80
> Writing 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 88
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Should I believe this and be expecting a similar results for the real test? It only took them 7 minutes to mark this practice test so is there a possibility of a bug?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, you have really good scores. I heard seniors in this forum told that the real exam is not as tough as the practice test, so I strongly believe that you will go through it. Don't worry, you should believe it and it's not a bug, I received scored after few minutes in practice test also.

Are you Vietnamese? are you currently living in Aus? I'm vietnamese also


----------



## pantaloc

vignesh_j said:


> Fantastic results with practice test, how you spoke in the speaking section, very loud and spoke slowly or fast , what was your pace.


Thank you Vignesh, I spoke at a steady pace that I'm most comfortable with and also loud and clear. The weird thing is that I skipped 2 retell lecture questions in speaking (1 accidentally) and still got 80... 




haisergeant said:


> Hi, you have really good scores. I heard seniors in this forum told that the real exam is not as tough as the practice test, so I strongly believe that you will go through it. Don't worry, you should believe it and it's not a bug, I received scored after few minutes in practice test also.
> 
> Are you Vietnamese? are you currently living in Aus? I'm vietnamese also


Glad to see a fellow Vietnamese here . Thank you for your advice. Yes I'm living in Sydney, how about you?


----------



## andreyx108b

I need an advice, I had 5 pte attempts (2 real tests, 3 practice tests) and i lack in speaking, however, in IELTS i get 8 - 8.5 (3 attempts). Moreover, I lived most of my life in English speaking countries, since the age of 13 – thus, I speak near native British-English with a bit of an accent. 

Moreover, the real problem is that in PTE-A the speaking score is not consistent, I get anything between 50 and 88 without any obvious reason. 

I think that it has something to do with MICs. 

Why i think so: I've done my practice test again today, and I on purpose moved my logticech microphone (headsetm nothing fancy, cheap one) further away from my mouth and i got 88 whereas in the test center with good quality mic, or at home with MIC close to my mouth i tend to get very low scores between 50 and 74.
Can you share your opinion? Maybe you have similar problem and found some workaround? 

I really need help on that. As i dont really have too much further space for an improvement in speaking. 

I've booked PTE-A on 25th of August, and IELTS on 29th of August and 9th of September. In IELTS writing is my weak side. 

Thanks


----------



## haisergeant

pantaloc said:


> Thank you Vignesh, I spoke at a steady pace that I'm most comfortable with and also loud and clear. The weird thing is that I skipped 2 retell lecture questions in speaking (1 accidentally) and still got 80...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see a fellow Vietnamese here . Thank you for your advice. Yes I'm living in Sydney, how about you?



I'm living in HCM, trying to score 65+ to have enough 60 points in 189 visa. Wish you can get your desired score and get your visa soon.


----------



## haisergeant

andreyx108b said:


> I need an advice, I had 5 pte attempts (2 real tests, 3 practice tests) and i lack in speaking, however, in IELTS i get 8 - 8.5 (3 attempts). Moreover, I lived most of my life in English speaking countries, since the age of 13 – thus, I speak near native British-English with a bit of an accent.
> 
> Moreover, the real problem is that in PTE-A the speaking score is not consistent, I get anything between 50 and 88 without any obvious reason.
> 
> I think that it has something to do with MICs.
> 
> Why i think so: I've done my practice test again today, and I on purpose moved my logticech microphone (headsetm nothing fancy, cheap one) further away from my mouth and i got 88 whereas in the test center with good quality mic, or at home with MIC close to my mouth i tend to get very low scores between 50 and 74.
> Can you share your opinion? Maybe you have similar problem and found some workaround?
> 
> I really need help on that. As i dont really have too much further space for an improvement in speaking.
> 
> I've booked PTE-A on 25th of August, and IELTS on 29th of August and 9th of September. In IELTS writing is my weak side.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Based on your experience, I think you have problem with mic. I also had problem with my mic before when practising at home and taking Practice Test. When I move the mic near my mouth and speak loudly, it seems that the ptepractise website cannot recognize my voice. But when I move mic away and speak at normal rate and sound, ptepractise can recognize it easily and perfectly.

Hope it helps your case


----------



## haisergeant

andreyx108b said:


> I need an advice, I had 5 pte attempts (2 real tests, 3 practice tests) and i lack in speaking, however, in IELTS i get 8 - 8.5 (3 attempts). Moreover, I lived most of my life in English speaking countries, since the age of 13 – thus, I speak near native British-English with a bit of an accent.
> 
> Moreover, the real problem is that in PTE-A the speaking score is not consistent, I get anything between 50 and 88 without any obvious reason.
> 
> I think that it has something to do with MICs.
> 
> Why i think so: I've done my practice test again today, and I on purpose moved my logticech microphone (headsetm nothing fancy, cheap one) further away from my mouth and i got 88 whereas in the test center with good quality mic, or at home with MIC close to my mouth i tend to get very low scores between 50 and 74.
> Can you share your opinion? Maybe you have similar problem and found some workaround?
> 
> I really need help on that. As i dont really have too much further space for an improvement in speaking.
> 
> I've booked PTE-A on 25th of August, and IELTS on 29th of August and 9th of September. In IELTS writing is my weak side.
> 
> Thanks


About your writing, you can follow simon (ielts-simon.com), I followed his advice and my score improved from 6.5 to 7.5. I wish you can get your desired scores.


----------



## andreyx108b

haisergeant said:


> About your writing, you can follow simon (ielts-simon.com), I followed his advice and my score improved from 6.5 to 7.5. I wish you can get your desired scores.


Hi mate, thanks a lot for your advise, both on PTE mic and IELTS. 

Next time i sit PTE i will move mic further away from my mouth, maybe even leave it standing upright. 

In regards to Simon, i've now contacted him for an individual course on writing, and will also follow his blog. 

thanks a lot!


----------



## Sid_d

Hi,

I have some material, that I have been gleaning since couple of months. email me on [B]snip[/B]
I will send it across

*Please don't post personal information, including email addresses - it's for your protection!
Rule 4; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sid_d

I also gave some of these practice tests. They are comparatively tougher than the actual ones.

I scored between 60 to 70 in couple of these but in actual test I scored 76. I could have done much better, but mucked up in writing and reading, ran out of time. 
so if can just manage your time with reading and writing, u ll b fine.
L 83 R 70 S 90 W 67

go, break a leg !


----------



## Sid_d

I also gave some of these practice tests. They are comparatively tougher than the actual ones.

I scored between 60 to 70 in couple of these but in actual test I scored 76. I could have done much better, but mucked up in writing and reading, ran out of time. 
so if can just manage your time with reading and writing, u ll b fine.
L 83 R 70 S 90 W 67

go, break a leg !


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Tanu and experts,

Could you please give some tips on Reading and other sections too, I also need 79/90 in each section. 

Your help will be highly appreciated. Many thanks, Vik


----------



## batra786

Sid_d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some material, that I have been gleaning since couple of months. email me on [B]<snip>[/B]
> I will send it across


Hi
Pl send on email id which I send u in pm[/email].
Thanks


----------



## Vikram_99

*Macmillan book link*

Hi Everyone,

I need your help, I am trying to find out the macmillan test builder link, but couldn't find it even after reviewing 100s of pages of this thread. Also, I tried to download it by torrent but no joy, could you provide me the link asap please?

Many THanks
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

Can someone please share the link, my internet isn't working at home, came to cyber cafe but couldn't download the Macmillan book by torrentz ,can somebody share the link please.
Thank you
Vik


----------



## ILovetoEat

andreyx108b said:


> I need an advice, I had 5 pte attempts (2 real tests, 3 practice tests) and i lack in speaking, however, in IELTS i get 8 - 8.5 (3 attempts). Moreover, I lived most of my life in English speaking countries, since the age of 13 – thus, I speak near native British-English with a bit of an accent.
> 
> Moreover, the real problem is that in PTE-A the speaking score is not consistent, I get anything between 50 and 88 without any obvious reason.
> 
> I think that it has something to do with MICs.
> 
> Why i think so: I've done my practice test again today, and I on purpose moved my logticech microphone (headsetm nothing fancy, cheap one) further away from my mouth and i got 88 whereas in the test center with good quality mic, or at home with MIC close to my mouth i tend to get very low scores between 50 and 74.
> Can you share your opinion? Maybe you have similar problem and found some workaround?
> 
> I really need help on that. As i dont really have too much further space for an improvement in speaking.
> 
> I've booked PTE-A on 25th of August, and IELTS on 29th of August and 9th of September. In IELTS writing is my weak side.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

I have similar case to yours and tbh I have been inactive in this forum for almost a month, mainly because I am now kinda skeptical about my chances of success in taking PTE-A.
Not that it's not a good test, in fact many people aced it, but sadly I kept struggling with speaking section that it totally pissed me off.
So I reckon I should share my experience with you and maybe it can be a bit useful for you.

Anyway, I have taken two real tests and plenty (and yes, I mean A LOT!) mock tests and yet I still can't figure out what my problem is.
I have taken IELTS this year as well and I got 8 on both occasions for speaking.
FYI, I generally speak quite fast and I am often told that I have either an American or Australian accent.
At first, I thought fluency or pronunciation might be the main determinant of speaking score, but after analysing my scores so far, I don't think so. In fact, when I got higher score on pronunciation, my overall speaking score actually fell.
Also, I once thought that maybe it was due to the overall speech rate or the read aloud speech rate, so I tried to vary it, from really slow to really fast but none of them worked so far. I kept getting 50s to 60s. The highest was 69, which was my first test.

Then there was a time when I thought that mic might affect my speaking scores. I normally did mock tests by speaking to my laptop's built-in-microphone (I reckon should be less clear than using a real microphone or headset with microphone).
This is because there was one occasion when I used a headphone with poor quality mic and I got 62, which was the highest of all the mock tests that I had done at the time. However, the second time I did the mock test while using the same headphone with mic, my score actually fell to 54, which was the second lowest of all my scores. That made me rethink that microphone might not be reason after all.
So there you go, those are my experience with speaking.

I am by no means trying to scare you, but I think it'd be wise to rethink about your situation and try to consider if there's any other factor (apart from the mic) that possibly caused your scores to vary.
Sorry for the lengthy reply, but I just felt like I had to explain the factors that I have taken into consideration in more details.
All the best with your upcoming test. I hope you get your target scores.


----------



## Sid_d

www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa?oref=e


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I appeared for scored Test A and below are my scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 77
> Reading 69
> Speaking 58
> Writing 82
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am really surprised by my reading and speaking scores. Up until now I have been practicing from the official guide to PTE Academic and I was getting 85-90% questions correct but in the scored test I could manage only 69.
> As for speaking I am facing issues with re-tell a lecture. Could you please provide some tips.
> Also is the actual PTE exam similar to the scored test in terms of difficulty level. I am appearing for PTE on 11th August and I am aiming for 79+ in all the sections and this result is not encouraging.



Hi Everyone
In continuation with the below post I appeared for Scored Test B today and below are my scores.

Communicative Skills
Listening 87
Reading 70
Speaking 71
Writing 81

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 55
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 75

Well there has been an improved but surprisingly my reading scores are quite low. Speaking has improved but there were a few mistakes that I committed. I could not answer a couple of short questions correctly and some repeat sentences were also not accurate. 
Still wondering how to improve reading scores since in pte samples I find them the easiest.:confused2:
I forgot to mention that in my laptop the font style is such that o and c look similar and I and L look similar. Hence I could not even figure out a few words in speaking. I suppose that wouldn't happen in actual test.


----------



## juicyjane

Hi guys,
I took my pte-a exam yesterday morning, and the result came out just now. My speaking score's like sh**; I guess I have a huge problem with oral fluency; any advice on how to improve it pls? I need your help, desperately! plllllllls?! 
And here is my score report:
Communicative Skills
L 76
R 90
S 59
W 88
Enabling Skills
Grammar 88
Oral Fluency 35
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

btw, I was aiming at 79+ in all four bands.
TVT please help?!
THX!!!


----------



## pteroshan

*preparation*

Hi,
How did you prepare for the exam ?
Have yo taken any class or just on your own ?

could you please share questions on speaking and writing from your memory, let's help each other!


----------



## mktwog

juicyjane said:


> Hi guys, I took my pte-a exam yesterday morning, and the result came out just now. My speaking score's like sh**; I guess I have a huge problem with oral fluency; any advice on how to improve it pls? I need your help, desperately! plllllllls?! And here is my score report: Communicative Skills L 76 R 90 S 59 W 88 Enabling Skills Grammar 88 Oral Fluency 35 Pronunciation 64 Spelling 88 Vocabulary 90 Written Discourse 90 btw, I was aiming at 79+ in all four bands. TVT please help?! THX!!!


Speak clearly that's they key!! Also don't hurry up while speaking and maintain same tone throughout the speaking test. All the best.


----------



## shavu

Hello,
Any one have soft copy of "Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM ", Please share.

TIA


----------



## mandy2137

shavu said:


> Hello,
> Any one have soft copy of "Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM ", Please share.
> 
> TIA


Check here:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## shavu

*Thanks !*



mandy2137 said:


> Check here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


Thanks for your response Mandy. I should not ask you this but if you point me to the right doc will save my time. I have that share drive and before posting the question I checked it, My Bad, I didn't find.

Thanks again!


----------



## juicyjane

pteroshan said:


> Hi,
> How did you prepare for the exam ?
> Have yo taken any class or just on your own ?
> 
> could you please share questions on speaking and writing from your memory, let's help each other!


sorry I don't remember much about the listening part. But my essay topic was something about place influencing people.... <-----hope I didn't violate any forum rules.


----------



## juicyjane

mktwog said:


> juicyjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I took my pte-a exam yesterday morning, and the result came out just now. My speaking score's like sh**; I guess I have a huge problem with oral fluency; any advice on how to improve it pls? I need your help, desperately! plllllllls?! And here is my score report: Communicative Skills L 76 R 90 S 59 W 88 Enabling Skills Grammar 88 Oral Fluency 35 Pronunciation 64 Spelling 88 Vocabulary 90 Written Discourse 90 btw, I was aiming at 79+ in all four bands. TVT please help?! THX!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speak clearly that's they key!! Also don't hurry up while speaking and maintain same tone throughout the speaking test. All the best.
Click to expand...


Thanks! And I should probably practice more before giving another try.


----------



## kingsss125

hey vish

congratulations and thanks for sharing your experience with us( other forum members)

if you don't mind, are you able to share the list of vocabulary( that you prepared) with us, these would help us improve our lexical power...















vish1989 said:


> Just got my results, and I passed with flying colours. okay, I will try to give a quick summary of What I thought about the exam straight after the exam and my perception after I got my results.
> 
> Firstly, I was super lucky enough to get a date within 5 days, and the issue with that is I got literally no time for preparation since I had work during the week days. I hardly managed to look at the PTE Academic Test Builder book, just to make sure that I am familiar with the topics, and what was to be expected from me. Now I will try to breakdown section, and explain how It went during the test.
> 
> *Speaking:* I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> *Writing:* I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire  (you see what I did there  ?). So I personally felt I did a good job in this section.
> My expectations: 75-80
> Results: 82
> 
> *Reading*: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much.
> Expectations: 70-80
> Results: 85 (MUCH WOW!)
> 
> *Listening:* Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.
> Expectations: 85
> Results: 90 (My fluke guess was right on the money )
> 
> After the exams, I was so disappointed with myself, because I felt like I could have done better. I genuinely felt like I had to give my exams again in order to achieve the 20 point requirement for the Ausi PR. I was completely out of confidence, and I was just trying to look for the earliest available booking. At times, I even felt like I may miss the 7 band equivalent requirement (65+) in the speaking section.
> 
> Genuinely, after the results I was shocked. I have got no clue how I got these kind of marks, and well I genuinely don't deserve a 90 in speaking (not that I am going to complain about this). Well, I am only mentioning this because it could help some people to analyse the marking patterns in the PTE.
> 
> Vocab: 90
> pronunciation: 90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Grammar: 82
> Spelling: 67 (embarrassing)
> Written Discourse : 55 (I don't know what it is, and I don't care).
> 
> Feel free to send my any messages, if you need some help. I will try to make a new post giving some more details how to prepare every section (based on my experience).
> 
> PS: I loaned the hard-copy of the book so, I cannot send it to you.


----------



## pteroshan

for describe figure......was it just charts only or anything else also...please share


----------



## haisergeant

pteroshan said:


> for describe figure......was it just charts only or anything else also...please share


These can be line chart, bar chart, pie chart, table, or even the picture so you can describe them.

Name is "describe image", so we can expect more from that.


----------



## Sid_d

Did anyone got any different topic than those mentioned here ?

Past PTE Essay Topics

1. Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?

2. Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?
OR
People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give an example specific person who was successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.

3. Roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change

4. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?

5. The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?

6. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss

7. Some people think law changes our behaviour. Discuss.
OR
Some people argue laws change human behavior whereas some people say laws has no effect on behavior. 
Give your opinion

8. Pros and Cons of extreme/adventure sports. E.g. Skiing, Rafting, Diving, Bungee Jumping etc.

9. The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?
Or
You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particular area for your study.

10. In our education system assessments are done through formal written examination. Do you think it is still valid?
OR
Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
What is the significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate one’s performance?


11. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What’s your opinion? Good or bad

12. Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.

13. It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".

14. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
What is the recent invention that you encounter? 
Discuss its advantages and disadvantages.




15. Talk about pros/cons of this era as it is full of daily inventions.
OR
In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?

16. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?
Or
Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not?

17. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society

18. In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. 
What do you think is the most important of them? 
Why? 
Which is the greatest invention in last 100 years medicine or science or technology?

19. Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. To what extent do you agree or disagree?

20. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Agree or disagree?
OR
Learning a new language is helpful or not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?


21. What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?

22. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.

23. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. 
Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
OR
Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. 
To what extent do you agree or disagree?

24. The only thing that interferes with my leaning is my education- Einstein. 
What does he mean by that? 
And do you think he is correct?

25. The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. Agree or Disagree? 

26. Is travel a necessary component of education or not? 
Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels? "

27. "Marketing strategy for some companies is offers and discounts, for some it is reputation. Should consumer goods companies concentrate special discounts and offers to promote their products or they should focus on reputation? What do you think is more important?

28. “In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. 
Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology?
Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.

29. Travel to study is overrated. 
We have brilliant scholars who studied locally. 
Is travel really required for higher study? 

30. In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?’

31. The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s.
Are zoos helping or hurting our animals?
Should zoos be banned? 
Do you agree or disagree?

32. Modern lifestyle has made it harder for people to live a healthy and active lifestyle. 
What are the causes of this situation? 
Suggest what can be done by the government and large organizations to improve it.
Or
Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.

33. Do you think English will remain as the dominant international language through globalization? 

34. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion.
What is your opinion about this?
OR
Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. 
Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples.

35. Different people get success in different fields. 
Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style is closely related to you and explains why?

36. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples.


----------



## Sid_d

*Essay topics*



garybains said:


> How many questions do you get in each section? For instance: how many graphs or essays do u get in pte exam? do u get one of each or more?


Check out the past topics

Past PTE Essay Topics

1. Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?

2. Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?
OR
People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give an example specific person who was successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.

3. Roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change

4. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?

5. The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?

6. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss

7. Some people think law changes our behaviour. Discuss.
OR
Some people argue laws change human behavior whereas some people say laws has no effect on behavior. 
Give your opinion

8. Pros and Cons of extreme/adventure sports. E.g. Skiing, Rafting, Diving, Bungee Jumping etc.

9. The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?
Or
You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particular area for your study.

10. In our education system assessments are done through formal written examination. Do you think it is still valid?
OR
Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
What is the significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate one’s performance?


11. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What’s your opinion? Good or bad

12. Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.

13. It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".

14. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
What is the recent invention that you encounter? 
Discuss its advantages and disadvantages.




15. Talk about pros/cons of this era as it is full of daily inventions.
OR
In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?

16. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?
Or
Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not?

17. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society

18. In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. 
What do you think is the most important of them? 
Why? 
Which is the greatest invention in last 100 years medicine or science or technology?

19. Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. To what extent do you agree or disagree?

20. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Agree or disagree?
OR
Learning a new language is helpful or not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?


21. What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?

22. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.

23. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. 
Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
OR
Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. 
To what extent do you agree or disagree?

24. The only thing that interferes with my leaning is my education- Einstein. 
What does he mean by that? 
And do you think he is correct?

25. The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. Agree or Disagree? 

26. Is travel a necessary component of education or not? 
Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels? "

27. "Marketing strategy for some companies is offers and discounts, for some it is reputation. Should consumer goods companies concentrate special discounts and offers to promote their products or they should focus on reputation? What do you think is more important?

28. “In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. 
Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology?
Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.

29. Travel to study is overrated. 
We have brilliant scholars who studied locally. 
Is travel really required for higher study? 

30. In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?’

31. The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s.
Are zoos helping or hurting our animals?
Should zoos be banned? 
Do you agree or disagree?

32. Modern lifestyle has made it harder for people to live a healthy and active lifestyle. 
What are the causes of this situation? 
Suggest what can be done by the government and large organizations to improve it.
Or
Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.

33. Do you think English will remain as the dominant international language through globalization? 

34. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion.
What is your opinion about this?
OR
Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. 
Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples.

35. Different people get success in different fields. 
Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style is closely related to you and explains why?

36. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples.


----------



## sumit1286

Did anyone receive Hard copy of their PTE result by post.


----------



## mktwog

sumit1286 said:


> Did anyone receive Hard copy of their PTE result by post.


Atleast in India we receive soft copy. That'll be sent to DIBP directly. Not sure about other countries, though Pearson is known to follow similar rules across the globe.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys 
What do you think are my chances of scoring 79+ in all the 4 sections. I am appearing for the exam on 11th August.
Below are my scores for the 2 scored tests.
Scored Test A
Listening 77
Reading 69
Speaking 58
Writing 82

Scored Test B
Listening 87
Reading 70
Speaking 71
Writing 81


Surprisingly reading is dragging me back even though my speaking has improved. I am going to emphasize on these 2 sections only for the next few days.


----------



## vicegerent

*feedback on my read aloud practice*

Hi All, 

I was practicing through the speaking section of the PTE Offline test that I downloaded from the PTE website.

I have practice the first item which is "read aloud". In this offline Practice test there were 6 items for the Read Aloud.

I have recorded all the 6 of them when I was doing the practice of read aloud, while following the instructions to read once within 35 or 40 sections by timing it and then reading aloud in the mic to record it ensuring that it is recorded within the time limit specified for each item, which was 40 for some and 35 for the last two items.

Can you guys please check and give your feedback? Would appreciate feedback especially from those folks who scored over 8 in their PTE.

Below are the recordings:

1. Read aloud - item 1 - 1st attempt:

Vocaroo | Voice message

2. Read Aloud - item 1 - 2nd attempt

Vocaroo | Voice message

3. Read Aloud - item 2:

4. Read Aloud - item 3

5. Read Aloud - item 4

6. Read Aloud - item 5

7. Read Aloud - item 6

Thanks a lot!

Cheers,

vicegerent


----------



## terry3218

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> What do you think are my chances of scoring 79+ in all the 4 sections. I am appearing for the exam on 11th August.
> Below are my scores for the 2 scored tests.
> Scored Test A
> Listening 77
> Reading 69
> Speaking 58
> Writing 82
> 
> Scored Test B
> Listening 87
> Reading 70
> Speaking 71
> Writing 81
> 
> 
> Surprisingly reading is dragging me back even though my speaking has improved. I am going to emphasize on these 2 sections only for the next few days.


Hi! Nice to see your speaking score improving by 13 points. What did you do differently this time?


----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> Hi! Nice to see your speaking score improving by 13 points. What did you do differently this time?


Thanks Terry. 
Your feedback gave me a lot of confidence. I did nothing different other than using better headphones . However I did fumble in repeat sentence and a few short answer questions. 
I hope thats the reason I had low score and may be I can improve on it in the real exam. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Skvach

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Terry.
> Your feedback gave me a lot of confidence. I did nothing different other than using better headphones . However I did fumble in repeat sentence and a few short answer questions.
> I hope thats the reason I had low score and may be I can improve on it in the real exam. :fingerscrossed:


short answer questions only give 1 point per question. its not very important with comparison to repeat sentence, which give 3 points per sentence, so 30 points in total.


----------



## gd2015

Skvach said:


> short answer questions only give 1 point per question. its not very important with comparison to repeat sentence, which give 3 points per sentence, so 30 points in total.


Yeah that's true. But I suppose the marking is not exactly equal to scoring. 
Example 
Read Aloud - 7(total question)*3 = 21
Repeat Sentence - 12(total questions)*3 = 36
Describe Image - 7*5 = 35
Re-tell lecture - 3*5 = 15
Answer short question - 11*1=11
So total points sum upto 118. Might vary a little depending on number of questions. It means the total score is scaled down to 90. Am I correct?


----------



## juicyjane

vicegerent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was practicing through the speaking section of the PTE Offline test that I downloaded from the PTE website.
> 
> I have practice the first item which is "read aloud". In this offline Practice test there were 6 items for the Read Aloud.
> 
> I have recorded all the 6 of them when I was doing the practice of read aloud, while following the instructions to read once within 35 or 40 sections by timing it and then reading aloud in the mic to record it ensuring that it is recorded within the time limit specified for each item, which was 40 for some and 35 for the last two items.
> 
> Can you guys please check and give your feedback? Would appreciate feedback especially from those folks who scored over 8 in their PTE.
> 
> Below are the recordings:
> 
> 1. Read aloud - item 1 - 1st attempt:
> 
> 
> 2. Read Aloud - item 1 - 2nd attempt
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> vicegerent


i was thinking about this the other day...... can someone who scored 79+ in speaking share an audio clip of how they do describe image and re-tell lecture just like you did? I'm really struggling with these 2 parts; it distresses me even more because i'm not sure where i'm lagging behind.....(sorry, had to remove the links


----------



## vignesh_j

vicegerent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was practicing through the speaking section of the PTE Offline test that I downloaded from the PTE website.
> 
> I have practice the first item which is "read aloud". In this offline Practice test there were 6 items for the Read Aloud.
> 
> I have recorded all the 6 of them when I was doing the practice of read aloud, while following the instructions to read once within 35 or 40 sections by timing it and then reading aloud in the mic to record it ensuring that it is recorded within the time limit specified for each item, which was 40 for some and 35 for the last two items.
> 
> Can you guys please check and give your feedback? Would appreciate feedback especially from those folks who scored over 8 in their PTE.
> 
> Below are the recordings:
> 
> 1. Read aloud - item 1 - 1st attempt:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 2. Read Aloud - item 1 - 2nd attempt
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 3. Read Aloud - item 2:
> 
> 4. Read Aloud - item 3
> 
> 5. Read Aloud - item 4
> 
> 6. Read Aloud - item 5
> 
> 7. Read Aloud - item 6
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> vicegerent


Sudeep or anyone who has 79 + give your suggestions for the above.. iam too curious of this attempt by vicegerent


----------



## mktwog

vignesh_j said:


> Sudeep or anyone who has 79 + give your suggestions for the above.. iam too curious of this attempt by vicegerent


Hi
I noticed some stammering. Just correct that. Also some pauses could have been avoided.


----------



## Nikyta

I am facing problem i re-tell lecture. Can anyone suggest me how to cope up with it as my exam is on 17th Aug.


----------



## mktwog

Nikyta said:


> I am facing problem i re-tell lecture. Can anyone suggest me how to cope up with it as my exam is on 17th Aug.


Jot down important points that you hear during the lecture. Don't try to write everything, it's not possible and practical. Just ensure you cover something from each sentence from the lecture. Points like amount, years, quantity, other statistical data will help you in extending your repetition.


----------



## Skvach

gd2015 said:


> Yeah that's true. But I suppose the marking is not exactly equal to scoring.
> Example
> Read Aloud - 7(total question)*3 = 21
> Repeat Sentence - 12(total questions)*3 = 36
> Describe Image - 7*5 = 35
> Re-tell lecture - 3*5 = 15
> Answer short question - 11*1=11
> So total points sum upto 118. Might vary a little depending on number of questions. It means the total score is scaled down to 90. Am I correct?


In my view, we don't receive points for read aloud and there are normally 10 repeat sentence tasks , so approximately 90 points.


----------



## sudeepdai

Skvach said:


> In my view, we don't receive points for read aloud and there are normally 10 repeat sentence tasks , so approximately 90 points.



That shouldnt be true. You do receive points for read out loud. Its scaled down to 90.


----------



## sudeepdai

vignesh_j said:


> Sudeep or anyone who has 79 + give your suggestions for the above.. iam too curious of this attempt by vicegerent




This can be taken as a reference for a good potential to get 79+ provided that he nails the describe graphs and other sections too.

for read aloud, he will get full marks despite the stammering, because the overall quality of the speaking isnt affected due to it. All words are clear in themselves. No dragging of words. Conversational speed maintained in all. Confident sounding voice. Relavant pauses.

This can be a good refrence for superior score provided the same quality is maintained in other sections too.

Cheers and best of luck!


----------



## vicegerent

sudeepdai said:


> This can be taken as a reference for a good potential to get 79+ provided that he nails the describe graphs and other sections too.
> 
> for read aloud, he will get full marks despite the stammering, because the overall quality of the speaking isnt affected due to it. All words are clear in themselves. No dragging of words. Conversational speed maintained in all. Confident sounding voice. Relavant pauses.
> 
> This can be a good refrence for superior score provided the same quality is maintained in other sections too.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck!


Thank you for a constructive feedback sudeep.

I need some some tips / advice / suggestion on preperation please from you and other folks here who scored 79+ in all sections...

I have booked my exam for 31st of August. 

I have also bought the gold package which includes two paid practice test and along with sample questions. 

From tomorrow I have 3 weeks with 4 weekends till 31st of August 2015. Can you guys please advice how to plan for preparation? I mean when should I attempt the first paid practice test and how many days before 31st August should I attempt the 2nd practice test? I mean, I know it sounds dumb to ask others as it all depends on how I prepare over the coming days... but just trying to get an idea from those who have been successful in getting their desired scores.

Also, in terms of preparation, as suggested by folks here I am trying to devout daily 2 hours and I hope I wont miss any day... However, I am not sure where to start... should I start with MacMillan Testbuilder book? Or should I start with the PTE Official Guide? 

To be honest, I found the PTE Official guide abit confusing. In the sense that the Official guide has many pages with full of instructions for a teacher to train the students in a classroom session. So, I wasn't sure how to utilise the Official guide? Are we mean to just browse the relevant pages where there are practice questions for each item type?

So, to summarize, I would really appreciate, suggestion on which training and practice material to start with, which one to follow and when to attempt the two paid practice test... 

Sorry for a long winded post... would really appreciate any feedback or advice on the above... I hope other guys in my situation would benefit from your replies.

Thanks a lot....

regards,
vicegerent


----------



## gd2015

Guys
I have my PTE exam on 11th August and have I already appeared for both the practice tests in the Gold kit. Although there are very few scored tests, we can still check our scores for reading ,listening and speaking sections atleast.
The scoring guide of PTE is very clear and helpful. We can get to know exactly where our marks are getting deducted.
I calculated my scores for Test 3 and 4 of Macmillan and extapolated them to the scale of 90. I calculated my scores to be 71 and 74 respectively.
If we follow the scoring guide we can very easily calculate our scores. I recommend everyone to do that.


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Guys
> I have my PTE exam on 11th August and have I already appeared for both the practice tests in the Gold kit. Although there are very few scored tests, we can still check our scores for reading ,listening and speaking sections atleast.
> The scoring guide of PTE is very clear and helpful. We can get to know exactly where our marks are getting deducted.
> I calculated my scores for Test 3 and 4 of Macmillan and extapolated them to the scale of 90. I calculated my scores to be 71 and 74 respectively.
> If we follow the scoring guide we can very easily calculate our scores. I recommend everyone to do that.


For example
For single correct answer - +1 for correct answer. total - 1 mark
For multiple correct answers - +1 for correct and -1 for wrong answer. Total - number of correct answers
For Re-order paragraphs - +1 each pair of correct adjacent boxes. Total - Adjacent lines (Number of lines -1). 
For fill in the blanks - +1 for each correct answer. Total - number of blanks for every question


----------



## alokagrawal

*Disappointing PTE result*

Hello guys,

I appeared for the PTE actual test yesterday.

Got the below result
Writing 88
Listening 79
Reading 76
Speaking 60 :-(

Due to lack of concentration, i got screwed in speaking. Now i understand how to approach PTE test.

As i have to dubai from doha to appear for the exam so i was thinking of giving another try on Saturday evening before going back. But PTE is not allowing. Their policy is, minimum 5 days difference between two tests :-(


----------



## sudeepdai

Hey alok

Give us feedback on where you think you ddidnt do well. We are here to help.

Cheers


----------



## vignesh_j

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I appeared for the PTE actual test yesterday.
> 
> Got the below result
> Writing 88
> Listening 79
> Reading 76
> Speaking 60 :-(
> 
> Due to lack of concentration, i got screwed in speaking. Now i understand how to approach PTE test.
> 
> As i have to dubai from doha to appear for the exam so i was thinking of giving another try on Saturday evening before going back. But PTE is not allowing. Their policy is, minimum 5 days difference between two tests :-(


Alok

I believe you had done good in practice test, what are the flaws in speaking, which section was tough. 

Please update us


----------



## alokagrawal

sudeepdai said:


> Hey alok
> 
> Give us feedback on where you think you ddidnt do well. We are here to help.
> 
> Cheers


Writing section :
It was the easiest. I only tried to write error free sentences.

Listening Section :
It was of same standard as of Scored tests.

Reading Section :
Bit difficult but manageable. It demands proper Time management

Speaking Section :
Though not difficult but you need to be active through out this section. 
I was expecting spoken instructions before the start of each sets of questions but there were no such instructions.
You need to read the instructions as well as questions within the 10 seconds time.

When the retell lecture started, i was expecting more describe image questions. And when short questions started, i was ready with pen to jot down another retell lecture.

In speaking section, presence of mind is important. 

After the test, I was expecting that i may get 60-62 only in speaking. I was getting ready for saturday's resit but now when i tried to apply , the system is showing, there should be a time difference of 5 days between two tests. :-(


----------



## alokagrawal

vignesh_j said:


> Alok
> 
> I believe you had done good in practice test, what are the flaws in speaking, which section was tough.
> 
> Please update us


No, in practice test also i was struggling to score well in speaking. In IELTS i never had problem in speaking section. 

It seems, my weakest section, writing, is my strength in PTE :-D

Both are completely different type of tests.

Reading was bit difficult but if you manage time well then you can score well.

And in Speaking, fluency is of utmost importance for good score.

If PTE allowed me to resit on saturday then i am damn sure that i will get pass 65+ in all the four sections easily. But they are not gonna :-(


----------



## gd2015

alokagrawal said:


> No, in practice test also i was struggling to score well in speaking. In IELTS i never had problem in speaking section.
> 
> It seems, my weakest section, writing, is my strength in PTE :-D
> 
> Both are completely different type of tests.
> 
> Reading was bit difficult but if you manage time well then you can score well.
> 
> And in Speaking, fluency is of utmost importance for good score.
> 
> If PTE allowed me to resit on saturday then i am damn sure that i will get pass 65+ in all the four sections easily. But they are not gonna :-(


Dont loose heart Alok. You are almost there. Was reading as difficult as the scored tests or Macmilan? or was it on the same levels as that in the official pearson material? 
What were your scores in the scored tests? Was distracted from fellow test takers an issue for you?


----------



## sudeepdai

vicegerent said:


> Thank you for a constructive feedback sudeep.
> 
> I need some some tips / advice / suggestion on preperation please from you and other folks here who scored 79+ in all sections...
> 
> I have booked my exam for 31st of August.
> 
> I have also bought the gold package which includes two paid practice test and along with sample questions.
> 
> From tomorrow I have 3 weeks with 4 weekends till 31st of August 2015. Can you guys please advice how to plan for preparation? I mean when should I attempt the first paid practice test and how many days before 31st August should I attempt the 2nd practice test? I mean, I know it sounds dumb to ask others as it all depends on how I prepare over the coming days... but just trying to get an idea from those who have been successful in getting their desired scores.
> 
> Also, in terms of preparation, as suggested by folks here I am trying to devout daily 2 hours and I hope I wont miss any day... However, I am not sure where to start... should I start with MacMillan Testbuilder book? Or should I start with the PTE Official Guide?
> 
> To be honest, I found the PTE Official guide abit confusing. In the sense that the Official guide has many pages with full of instructions for a teacher to train the students in a classroom session. So, I wasn't sure how to utilise the Official guide? Are we mean to just browse the relevant pages where there are practice questions for each item type?
> 
> So, to summarize, I would really appreciate, suggestion on which training and practice material to start with, which one to follow and when to attempt the two paid practice test...
> 
> Sorry for a long winded post... would really appreciate any feedback or advice on the above... I hope other guys in my situation would benefit from your replies.
> 
> Thanks a lot....
> 
> regards,
> vicegerent


You have almost 25 days. It is crucial to plan your study well. I suggest you to give your first PTE golden kit after you feel you have prepared almost half of everything. Give a test. Know where you stand. Then going further, you know where you lack. Finish the rest of the practice while focusing on the weaker sections. You dont need to give much time for the sections you are already strong in. Its all about reaching the cut-offs. 

Then for the final test, give it 3 days before the test. The next day sit all day, analyze where you went wrong. The second last day, prepare well on the weaker parts. Get feedbacks. One day before the test, read along the forum, prepare yourself mentally, get good sleep and chill. Do not study/panic one day before the test. That is the worst way of destroying all the practice so far. 

I cannot say anything about the official guide because I ddint prepare from it. I did the official tests, read through the forum, practice McMillan page by page. 

Since you are aiming for 79+, go for McMillan. It is an advanced book. Seems quite difficult in the beginning but then you kind of adjust yourself to the book and start preparing better. This will prepare you for the worst case scenario which would be that the test is difficult. Personally I found the test equal/less difficult than McMillan. 

Do McMillan, give the practice tests as advised. Your read aloud is fine. Dont do them now. Leave them be. That is your natural speech and you can do fine in the test. Just make sure that you read newspapers out loud 2-3 days before the test and do that until the test so that the flow is maintained. Rest, your speech is alright by my thinking for 79+. 

Start practicing describe images and other difficult sections. We kind of tend to only practice the easy parts for the test. Remember that you can do the easy parts even if you go give the test right this very moment. Do the difficult part. 

Here is the technique (find my post) - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306

and here is the material - 

IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1

These are graphs for ielts but similar graphs are asked in PTE as well. We just need something similar for practicing and to get better at it. Practice atleast 100 describe graphs. Record them one by one, name them as 1.2.3.... and so no. Later you yourself will know that there will be a good difference between the 1 and the 100th. Get them polished up really well. 

Start preparing. Dont waste time. Majorly, right now, all that is holding you back from stepping on Aussie ground is that PTE. Nail it , destroy it, show it how much you have wanted and waited to be there and get things done.

Cheers and best of luck. Let me know if I still havent answered your questions, I will happily do so.
Best of luck again!


----------



## alokagrawal

gd2015 said:


> Dont loose heart Alok. You are almost there. Was reading as difficult as the scored tests or Macmilan? or was it on the same levels as that in the official pearson material?
> What were your scores in the scored tests? Was distracted from fellow test takers an issue for you?


I found reading sections of Macmilan , Scored test and actual test are of same standard.

Only the Jumble sentence section will be bit easier in Actual test. Others will be of same standard.

My scored test B results: 
(Don't remember the exact score but it was near to the following)

Writing 82
Listening 76
Reading 74
Speaking 55


----------



## gd2015

alokagrawal said:


> I found reading sections of Macmilan , Scored test and actual test are of same standard.
> 
> Only the Jumble sentence section will be bit easier in Actual test. Others will be of same standard.
> 
> My scored test B results:
> (Don't remember the exact score but it was near to the following)
> 
> Writing 82
> Listening 76
> Reading 74
> Speaking 55


ok. What I would suggest is to work on the conclusion part for describe graphs and re-tell lecture. If you go through the scoring guide it clearly mentions that we should conclude as well to get good scores.


----------



## vicegerent

sudeepdai said:


> You have almost 25 days. It is crucial to plan your study well. I suggest you to give your first PTE golden kit after you feel you have prepared almost half of everything. Give a test. Know where you stand. Then going further, you know where you lack. Finish the rest of the practice while focusing on the weaker sections. You dont need to give much time for the sections you are already strong in. Its all about reaching the cut-offs.
> 
> Then for the final test, give it 3 days before the test. The next day sit all day, analyze where you went wrong. The second last day, prepare well on the weaker parts. Get feedbacks. One day before the test, read along the forum, prepare yourself mentally, get good sleep and chill. Do not study/panic one day before the test. That is the worst way of destroying all the practice so far.
> 
> I cannot say anything about the official guide because I ddint prepare from it. I did the official tests, read through the forum, practice McMillan page by page.
> 
> Since you are aiming for 79+, go for McMillan. It is an advanced book. Seems quite difficult in the beginning but then you kind of adjust yourself to the book and start preparing better. This will prepare you for the worst case scenario which would be that the test is difficult. Personally I found the test equal/less difficult than McMillan.
> 
> Do McMillan, give the practice tests as advised. Your read aloud is fine. Dont do them now. Leave them be. That is your natural speech and you can do fine in the test. Just make sure that you read newspapers out loud 2-3 days before the test and do that until the test so that the flow is maintained. Rest, your speech is alright by my thinking for 79+.
> 
> Start practicing describe images and other difficult sections. We kind of tend to only practice the easy parts for the test. Remember that you can do the easy parts even if you go give the test right this very moment. Do the difficult part.
> 
> Here is the technique (find my post) -
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306
> 
> and here is the material -
> 
> IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1
> 
> These are graphs for ielts but similar graphs are asked in PTE as well. We just need something similar for practicing and to get better at it. Practice atleast 100 describe graphs. Record them one by one, name them as 1.2.3.... and so no. Later you yourself will know that there will be a good difference between the 1 and the 100th. Get them polished up really well.
> 
> Start preparing. Dont waste time. Majorly, right now, all that is holding you back from stepping on Aussie ground is that PTE. Nail it , destroy it, show it how much you have wanted and waited to be there and get things done.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck. Let me know if I still havent answered your questions, I will happily do so.
> Best of luck again!


Beautiful response there my friend, and with lots of encouragement. I couldn't ask for more. 

I really liked the idea about reading aloud the newspapers during the last few days and also your suggested plan on the paid tests... I will start working through the Macmillan's book then... and also work on as many describe images as I can....

my main areas of concern is re-tell lecture, describe images, reading paragraphs and writing essay. In my first attempt - I guess I was lucky... I got quite easy topic and I scored well in the essay and got 81 in writing... the topic I had was something regarding the mobile phone and internet and therefore it was easy to think on the ideas and build upon it... However, I guess for writing I will have to prepare well because when I look at other topics... I even feel lost for ideas to write about them.

once again thanks alot.

regards,
vicegerent


----------



## praju

My pte-a result status is shown as delivery successful- on hold.Is it something bad ? I am freaking out. This exam is very important for me. Plz help


----------



## sudeepdai

alokagrawal said:


> Writing section :
> 
> It was the easiest. I only tried to write error free sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> Listening Section :
> 
> It was of same standard as of Scored tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading Section :
> 
> Bit difficult but manageable. It demands proper Time management
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking Section :
> 
> Though not difficult but you need to be active through out this section.
> 
> I was expecting spoken instructions before the start of each sets of questions but there were no such instructions.
> 
> You need to read the instructions as well as questions within the 10 seconds time.
> 
> 
> 
> When the retell lecture started, i was expecting more describe image questions. And when short questions started, i was ready with pen to jot down another retell lecture.
> 
> 
> 
> In speaking section, presence of mind is important.
> 
> 
> 
> After the test, I was expecting that i may get 60-62 only in speaking. I was getting ready for saturday's resit but now when i tried to apply , the system is showing, there should be a time difference of 5 days between two tests. :-(



Well thats a good sign. You are prepared for the test. Just some awareness needed during the test.

And yes, you have to wait for the 5 days. I suggest take this time to come up better and get better scores. It is always better to get more than the required scores.

Dont stay idle. Prepare for the test like you did with the first. Often it happens that people get lower scores for the second tests. They do not give enough time and prep for the second. Dont let that happen to you.

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## pteroshan

FOR REPEAT SENTENCE --- what would be proper strategy ?
Just listen and speak or...take a note ?
how long would be the questions in real exam !

Expert's ..... need suggestion , please !


----------



## sudeepdai

pteroshan said:


> FOR REPEAT SENTENCE --- what would be proper strategy ?
> Just listen and speak or...take a note ?
> how long would be the questions in real exam !
> 
> Expert's ..... need suggestion , please !



Youll be too late to take note unless you have extremely good typing speed. 

Close your eyes, listen with full concentration, (its better not to even miss words like "a" , "the" and such words) and then speak the same.

You need to practice. It will come along well once youve done about 20-30 of them.

Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## alokagrawal

sudeepdai said:


> Well thats a good sign. You are prepared for the test. Just some awareness needed during the test.
> 
> And yes, you have to wait for the 5 days. I suggest take this time to come up better and get better scores. It is always better to get more than the required scores.
> 
> Dont stay idle. Prepare for the test like you did with the first. Often it happens that people get lower scores for the second tests. They do not give enough time and prep for the second. Dont let that happen to you.
> 
> Best of luck
> Cheers


Ya, i don't mind waiting for few more days but the issue is, in qatar we don't have PTE centres and it is not possible for me to come to Dubai again in the near future. So i was thinking, i should give another try on saturday, if it is possible.

I had a chat with the customer care guy and he told me that, system takes time to update so try after 24 hours to schedule the test. 
Their policy is, once you get your result you are allowed to schedule one more test.

I hope, by today evening their system will be updates so that i will be able to give another try tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sid_d

Describe image / graph / chart / Trends

Start of as: the above figure / bar-chart / line-graph / picture / 
Illustrates / portraits / Outlines / Depicts / Compares

1- Describe all the elements of the image 
2- their relationship
3- possible development
4- conclusion
5- what it implies

Vocab

Verbs 

Uptrend 

Rocketed 
Boomed 
Shot up
Climbed
Spiked
Rose
Peaked
Soared
Leapt
Burgeon 
Grew
Overtook
Leapfrogged 

Bounce back
Recover
Improve
Levelled off
Hiatus

Down Trend 

Crashed
Plunged
Plummeted 
Slipped back
Dipped
Bottomed out
Drop
Sank
Slumped 
Declined
Fell

Adjectives ( to describe degree of change)

Spectacularly 
Dramatically 
Drastically 
Substantially
Suddenly
Significantly
Markedly
Rapidly
Considerably
Sharply
Gradually
Eventually

Slightly 
Modestly
Marginally
Hit plateaus

Volatile
Turbulent
Fluctuation


----------



## Sid_d

*Describe image*



pteroshan said:


> for describe figure......was it just charts only or anything else also...please share



Describe image / graph / chart / Trends

Start of as: the above figure / bar-chart / line-graph / picture / 
Illustrates / portraits / Outlines / Depicts / Compares

1- Describe all the elements of the image 
2- their relationship
3- possible development
4- conclusion
5- what it implies

Vocab

Verbs 

Uptrend 

Rocketed 
Boomed 
Shot up
Climbed
Spiked
Rose
Peaked
Soared
Leapt
Burgeon 
Grew
Overtook
Leapfrogged 

Bounce back
Recover
Improve
Levelled off
Hiatus

Down Trend 

Crashed
Plunged
Plummeted 
Slipped back
Dipped
Bottomed out
Drop
Sank
Slumped 
Declined
Fell

Adjectives ( to describe degree of change)

Spectacularly 
Dramatically 
Drastically 
Substantially
Suddenly
Significantly
Markedly
Rapidly
Considerably
Sharply
Gradually
Eventually

Slightly 
Modestly
Marginally
Hit plateaus

Volatile
Turbulent
Fluctuation


----------



## mandy2137

gd2015 said:


> ok. What I would suggest is to work on the conclusion part for describe graphs and re-tell lecture. If you go through the scoring guide it clearly mentions that we should conclude as well to get good scores.


Hi,

While concluding the image, can we say like this "the overall trend shown in the graph"

And for retell lecture, can we tell the conclusion of the lecture in the beginning?

thanks


----------



## juventus1432

Great Information buddy!!! Thank you so much...


----------



## gd2015

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> While concluding the image, can we say like this "the overall trend shown in the graph"
> 
> And for retell lecture, can we tell the conclusion of the lecture in the beginning?
> 
> thanks



Hi
That sounds like a good way to conclude. Even I am working on my strategies buddy. I have my exam on 11th August.
I am not sure if we can conclude at the beginning of re-tell a lecture.


----------



## haisergeant

Hi everyone,

I just took practice test A, but the outcome is so disappointing. My points:
Listening 64
Reading 54
Speaking 54
Writing 64

other skills:
Grammar: 83
Oral fluency: 55
Pronunciation: 53
Spelling: 81
Vocabulary: 60
Written discourse: 90

Too bad, in January I also took Practice test A with scores:
Listening 60
Reading 55
Speaking 60
Writing 59

other skills:
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 59
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 79

It seem I didn't improve in 7 months. I compared the recordings in January and in July, I notice that I improve much on fluency and pronunciation, but the result proved me wrong. Also the vocabulary remained unchanged.

My questions are:
- Do you have some recordings of yours who can score 79 or even 90 in speaking in describe image or retell lecture? I am very appreciate that if you can share us. Base on that I can clearly understand what I am wrong.
- Do you have any tips or books to improve vocabulary?

Thanks


----------



## alokagrawal

*PTE Retake*

Guys,
i appeared for PTE test yesterday & got the result today morning. Unfortunately missed by 5 points in Speaking.
I am planning to retake the test tomorrow. But when i am scheduling, i am getting an error message - that there should be 5 days difference between two tests.

But in PTE website it is clearly written that i can appear for the test as soon as i get my score.

Any idea?


----------



## Veronica

praju said:


> My pte-a result status is shown as delivery successful- on hold.Is it something bad ? I am freaking out. This exam is very important for me. Plz help


No text speak please. See rules

Rule 6

All posts on this site must be in English. Non-English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Sid, Great info on Describe Images...thanks for sharing

I have my Exam tomorrow evening at 5:30 PM...Just winding off my preparation.
Will share you my experience after the exam.


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Guys,

Can you please let me know ,what are the higher scoring sections in Speaking,Listening and Reading in PTE A.

Thanks


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

In my scored practice test, I got the following scores.

Listening 57
Reading 60
Speaking 71
Writing 50

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 47

I got my Actual pte result today.

Listening 63
Reading 74
Speaking 71
Writing 63

Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 84
Written Discourse 60

The similarities between above two tests is Spelling. I don't what I am doing wrong?
In Actual exam, I checked every words twice to make sure my spelling is correct.

Please someone guide me how can I improve my score in spelling?

Thanks


----------



## rameshkumar

dont focus too much on bottom part just focus on all modules bcs they all are interated


----------



## vicegerent

Guys who have got all 8's in your PTE, can you please share your audio files that you created during your preparation on Describe Images and Re-tell lecture, so we can use that as a sample and a guide? 

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

In my scored practice test, I got the following scores.

Listening 57
Reading 60
Speaking 71
Writing 50

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 47

I got my Actual pte result today.

Listening 63
Reading 74
Speaking 71
Writing 63

Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 84
Written Discourse 60

The similarities between above two tests is Spelling. I don't what I am doing wrong?
In Actual exam, I checked every words twice to make sure my spelling is correct.

Please someone guide me how can I improve my score in spelling?

Thanks


----------



## alokagrawal

*PTE toll free number*

If i call the PTE UK toll free number from Dubai, it will be free or chargeable?


----------



## alokagrawal

Hi,

Though i am yet to clear PTE test, but from my scores in PTE actual , all i can say is try to write simple words. Don't try to write words whose spelling you are not sure about.

I followed this method and i got 88 in writing.

Other sections
Listening 79
Reading 78

By the way, Speaking dragged be back. I got only 60.

Hope, we will get our required score soon.



Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> In my scored practice test, I got the following scores.
> 
> Listening 57
> Reading 60
> Speaking 71
> Writing 50
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I got my Actual pte result today.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 74
> Speaking 71
> Writing 63
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Discourse 60
> 
> The similarities between above two tests is Spelling. I don't what I am doing wrong?
> In Actual exam, I checked every words twice to make sure my spelling is correct.
> 
> Please someone guide me how can I improve my score in spelling?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hardeep689

I have given PTE exam yesterday. Today i received mail from Pearson about test taker score report available. But i am getting following error 
"A program error occurred
08/08/2015 02:25:49.258 : www6.pearsonvue.com"

Any idea regarding this error and when it will be fixed?


----------



## sandipgp

Hi All,

I appeared for IELTS in July got my results this week. 8/7.5/6.5/7.5. I was surprised with my result of speaking and writing. I was expecting to score 7 atleast in writing and less than 7 in speaking but results are completely contradictory to my expectations. Now I want to appear again but need to decide between IELTS and PET. I saw many people in this thread have mentioned that 0.5 mark in IELTS is very elusive. 
I attempted PTE scored yesterday and following is my result.

Communicative Skills
Listening 68
Reading 67
Speaking 62
Writing 72

Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90

I am surprised with my score in writing and speaking. Any suggestions?.
I have identified my weaknesses and will work on it for next few days. 
I really appreciate all those who take time in responding on this forum. Lets hope that i will improve on my scores then i will explain my method and my approach in the post.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gd2015

alokagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though i am yet to clear PTE test, but from my scores in PTE actual , all i can say is try to write simple words. Don't try to write words whose spelling you are not sure about.
> 
> I followed this method and i got 88 in writing.
> 
> Other sections
> Listening 79
> Reading 78
> 
> By the way, Speaking dragged be back. I got only 60.
> 
> Hope, we will get our required score soon.


Alok were you able to schedule another exam? when are you appearing next?
All the very best for this attempt.


----------



## VipanBali

I have given IELTS 3 times and not able to score 7 each.. Shall I go for PTE-A or shall i prepare again for IELTS? Today I visited few coaching institute for PTE/IELTS coaching...but they all suggested me to go for IELTS... the coaching fee is same for both IELTS and PTE but the trainer told me to go for IELTS as PTE is way more difficult then IELTS..is it true?


----------



## Vikram_99

hi Vig,

no mate, i m from Delhi.


----------



## Digvijayl

Not at all. I think they must be getting more Commision to promote Ielts . See if you are tired of giving Ielts and lacking by 0.5 please give Pte you will easily improve. In Ielts you are dependent on the examiner whereas in Pte it's completely your ability. 
I found the reading of Pte difficult than of Ielts. Rest of the sections are easier when compared to ielts


VipanBali said:


> I have given IELTS 3 times and not able to score 7 each.. Shall I go for PTE-A or shall i prepare again for IELTS? Today I visited few coaching institute for PTE/IELTS coaching...but they all suggested me to go for IELTS... the coaching fee is same for both IELTS and PTE but the trainer told me to go for IELTS as PTE is way more difficult then IELTS..is it true?


----------



## vicegerent

guys, I have to say... describing image is really a nightmare... I have just attempted describing the 6 images listed in the Practice test 1 of Macmillan... my description of image in many instances has been way of the mark than the descriptions in the model recordings provided by Macmillan for these images.

The book says only your English skills are assessed... and also many folks on this board have said the same... so does that mean... if my interpretation of the graph or image... is wrong or way off the mark.. however, I will still get the full marks as long as there is fluency in the language?


----------



## Hardeep689

Hello friends..Thanks for lot of tips and for sharing material in the forum.
I have given PTE exam twice. My first PTE test result taken on 10th July was;
L 70, R 63, S 60, W 73 with pronunciation 45 and fluency 64.

Result of test taken on 7th Aug is as follows;
L 69, R 69, S 51, W 84 with pronunciation 38 and fluency 48.

In my first test I was hurrying in reading in later questions, this time i managed time well. But the main concern is speaking where i get downgraded.
After my first test, PTE examiner commented to me that i was way too loud and sounding artificial. In my 2nd exam yesterday, i tried to speak in normal pitch (may be little soft than normal as i have heavy voice), though graphs and re-tell lecture not gone perfect (which also happened during my first exam) with pauses and poor sentence formation in few graphs. Still i expected to achieve at least same speaking score like my 1st test; hoping on to get more score in pronunciation this time and with equivalent or near score in fluency which i got in my previous exam.

Well, I need 65 each. Shall i switch to IELTS general or give one more PTE attempt (I have never given ielts). I know there is still room for improvement in fluency but still i don't expected to receive less score than last time. What are your suggestions?


----------



## haydeepus

Some Reading tips

For Choose Single Answer

1.	Understand Question
2.	Skim and find Answer
3.	Match answer with options

For Multiple Answer

1.	Understand Question
2.	Read options
3.	Go through the text and find correct options.


----------



## Veronica

I am puzzled why so many people on here say they have 'given' Ielts? 

This is incorrect, you do not give an exam you take an exam or sit an exam.


----------



## Skvach

vicegerent said:


> guys, I have to say... describing image is really a nightmare... I have just attempted describing the 6 images listed in the Practice test 1 of Macmillan... my description of image in many instances has been way of the mark than the descriptions in the model recordings provided by Macmillan for these images.
> 
> The book says only your English skills are assessed... and also many folks on this board have said the same... so does that mean... if my interpretation of the graph or image... is wrong or way off the mark.. however, I will still get the full marks as long as there is fluency in the language?



Speaking

Graph description

Content:
5 Describes all elements of the image and their relationships, possible
development and conclusion or implications
4 Describes all the key elements of the image and their relations, referring to their implications or conclusions
3 Deals with most key elements of the image and refers to their implications or conclusions
2 deals with only one key element in the image and refers to an implication or conclusion. Shows basic understanding of several core elements of the image
1 Describes some basic elements of the image, but does not make clear their interrelations or implications
0 Mentions some disjointed elements of the presentation


----------



## Skvach

Veronica said:


> I am puzzled why so many people on here say they have 'given' Ielts?
> 
> This is incorrect, you do not give an exam you take an exam or sit an exam.


Maybe, that is the reason why they get poor results


----------



## immurockz

Can someone who wrote the exam in recent dates can tell me whats the pattern of reading? I heard that fill in the blanks are coming first. Is it true? Plz share, so that i can manage my time accordingly.

Thanks ....


----------



## Hardeep689

immurockz said:


> Can someone who wrote the exam in recent dates can tell me whats the pattern of reading? I heard that fill in the blanks are coming first. Is it true? Plz share, so that i can manage my time accordingly.
> 
> Thanks ....


 I have taken exam twice with most recent on yesterday. I got the same pattern both the times which is as follows;

1) Fill in the Blanks-Reading & Writing
2) Multiple choice multiple answer
3) Re-order paragraph
4) Fill in the blanks
5) Multiple choice single answer


----------



## Veronica

Skvach said:


> Maybe, that is the reason why they get poor results


Another reason why they get bad results is possibly the prevalence of using text speak. When trying to improve your language skills it is not wise to be in the habit of using unacceptable terms in posts etc as it may lead to slipping up and using them in exams.

I remind people once again that using text speak is not allowed on this forum.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys
I have attached a few sample recordings for explanation of graphs. I have taken these graphs from IELTS practice tasks and I am sharing a few random samples of my recordings. I have tried to incorporate the inputs shared on the forum by fellow members.
Request the people who have already appeared for PTE to please listen to these recordings and let me know your frank opinion. I have scheduled my exam on 11th August and I am aiming for 79+ score in all the 4 sections.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Rani74

sandeep.2014 said:


> Pro-tip,
> 
> to increase your speaking scores use Google's speech to text translator. http://dictation.io/ read aloud the sentences in MacMilan and other sources and see if Google is able to convert them into text correctly.


Hey this is driving me crazy! It gets me wrong! does it then mean that I don't speak properly! the only word it understands correctly is F***.


----------



## sk804

Veronica said:


> I am puzzled why so many people on here say they have 'given' Ielts?
> 
> This is incorrect, you do not give an exam you take an exam or sit an exam.


You are correct...... )

I would recommend you to be the Moderator! Coz these common mistakes count in assessment. )


----------



## sounddonor

Very useful thread Thankz


----------



## kamy58

Rani74 said:


> Hey this is driving me crazy! It gets me wrong! does it then mean that I don't speak properly! the only word it understands correctly is F***.


This is not the perfect tool to gauge your speaking.


----------



## barney83

Question here. I did the Macmillan test and i find it quite hard. Those that have taken the real PTE-A test, is the real test equally as hard as the Macmillan or it's a little easier?


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

After my 1st PTE practice test below is the result and need your advise. I personally don't think my oral fluency and Pronunciation is that bad to score such low marks.

Any inputs will help me , my exam is scheduled on 11th Aug.

Communicative Skills
Listening -->61
Reading -->53
Speaking -->60
Writing -->59
Enabling Skills
Grammar-->47
Oral Fluency-->59
Pronunciation-->41
Spelling-->81
Vocabulary-->66
Written Discourse-->90


----------



## freestyler84

I just took the scored Test A on ptepractice.com and the results are as follows:

Communicative Skills
Listening --> 82
Reading --> 74
Speaking --> 63
Writing --> 90

Enabling Skills
Grammar--> 90
Oral Fluency--> 59
Pronunciation--> 39
Spelling--> 90
Vocabulary--> 90
Written Discourse--> 90

I messed up quite bad in the speaking section, I couldn't complete some repeat sentences. Also, I incorrectly started one of the read aloud items from the second sentence. I was stuttering on one of the retell lectures and couldn't make out the question for one of the Answer short questions. Looks like I need to work on my oral fluency and pronunciation.

Reading was interesting. I thought I did my best, but results don't look great (I'm targeting 79+ in each). I guess I need to practice more reading items. 

For the essay, I just followed the approach I practiced for IELTS task 2. Search for Ryan Higgins' videos on youtube and follow his instructions to the dot. That's what I did for writing my essays.

Overall, I have a week to get my act together as my exam is on Aug 18th and a hectic work week lies ahead of me. Wish me luck!


----------



## mamoon

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to know the approximate time for the result to be released? 

Last week I had test of PTE at 4:00 PM and next morning around 10 AM I received the email but yesterday's test result is still not released. 

Anyone with expert advise?


----------



## gnt

mamoon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know the approximate time for the result to be released?
> 
> Last week I had test of PTE at 4:00 PM and next morning around 10 AM I received the email but yesterday's test result is still not released.
> 
> Anyone with expert advise?


where did you take the exam ? which center ?


----------



## pteroshan

*speaking*

how about describe images ?
do you have recording to shARE ?


----------



## krish4aus

hi Freestyler,

Good job and wish you best of luck.
My 1st practice test didnt go well and I'm targetting 79 as well.

Any help or inputs... I will follow Ryan's note for my second practice test

Communicative Skills
Listening --> 82
Reading --> 74
Speaking --> 63
Writing --> 90

Enabling Skills
Grammar--> 90
Oral Fluency--> 59
Pronunciation--> 39
Spelling--> 90
Vocabulary--> 90
Written Discourse--> 90

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

freestyler84 said:


> I just took the scored Test A on ptepractice.com and the results are as follows:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening --> 82
> Reading --> 74
> Speaking --> 63
> Writing --> 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar--> 90
> Oral Fluency--> 59
> Pronunciation--> 39
> Spelling--> 90
> Vocabulary--> 90
> Written Discourse--> 90
> 
> I messed up quite bad in the speaking section, I couldn't complete some repeat sentences. Also, I incorrectly started one of the read aloud items from the second sentence. I was stuttering on one of the retell lectures and couldn't make out the question for one of the Answer short questions. Looks like I need to work on my oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> Reading was interesting. I thought I did my best, but results don't look great (I'm targeting 79+ in each). I guess I need to practice more reading items.
> 
> For the essay, I just followed the approach I practiced for IELTS task 2. Search for Ryan Higgins' videos on youtube and follow his instructions to the dot. That's what I did for writing my essays.
> 
> Overall, I have a week to get my act together as my exam is on Aug 18th and a hectic work week lies ahead of me. Wish me luck!



hi Freestyler,

Good job and wish you best of luck.
My 1st practice test didnt go well and I'm targetting 79 as well.

Any help or inputs... I will follow Ryan's note for my second practice test

Communicative Skills
Listening --> 82
Reading --> 74
Speaking --> 63
Writing --> 90

Enabling Skills
Grammar--> 90
Oral Fluency--> 59
Pronunciation--> 39
Spelling--> 90
Vocabulary--> 90
Written Discourse--> 90

Regards,
Krish


----------



## gd2015

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have attached a few sample recordings for explanation of graphs. I have taken these graphs from IELTS practice tasks and I am sharing a few random samples of my recordings. I have tried to incorporate the inputs shared on the forum by fellow members.
> Request the people who have already appeared for PTE to please listen to these recordings and let me know your frank opinion. I have scheduled my exam on 11th August and I am aiming for 79+ score in all the 4 sections.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



Request someone to please listen to the recordings and let me know your opinion.


----------



## Rohansharma

vibhors said:


> Hi guys, I've attempted IELTS twice and scored 7.5 above in reading, listening and speaking, but I could only score 6.5 in writing on both occasions. Now I am planning to attempt PTE. While preparing for PTE, I find it very different from IELTS pattern and therefore I am also looking for strategies/preparation material/tricks & tips to get 65 in each PTE module.
> 
> Please help !


I am looking for 79 in each section. I am able to score S:77, W:75, R:77, L:82 so far. 

My advice for you at this point is, do not explicitly follow 'IELTS RYAN' channel - especially on writing - on youtube as it is more like a template than an actual essay. 

I am not in a position to give advice though, as I am too trying to improve my skills. But we should never forget the fact that all our assessments, including essay and re-tell lecture, are graded by a computer. There is no real human grader behind the scene.

I am looking for some books for PTE a. How is the "PTE Expert B1 or B2" book? Would be great if anyone could show their support.


----------



## Rohansharma

gd2015 said:


> Request someone to please listen to the recordings and let me know your opinion.


I am too aiming for 79 in each section. You have nice command on english. Best of luck.
If you have any resource, would be great if you could share with me.


----------



## gd2015

Rohansharma said:


> I am too aiming for 79 in each section. You have nice command on english. Best of luck.
> If you have any resource, would be great if you could share with me.


Thanks. I just have the resources shared on the forum.
Have you appeared for PTE earlier? Are those scores in the previous post your actual PTE scores?


----------



## Aspirant_189

*Distraction during Speaking -*

Dear All,

I took PTE-A exam as Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore. I need 79 in each skill; my score below:

Listening: *85*
Reading: *79*
Speaking: *64*
Writting: *89*

Obviously I was disappointed with my low Speaking score; however I was not at all surprised. The low Speaking score (I believe) is due to the distraction from other candidates. While I get easily distracted, *at the Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore, the desks are very cramped*. You hear everybody talking.

Any tricks to avoid this kind of distraction? like earplugs?

I am going to take my next exam at *The Chopras (Bangalore*). I cant imagine any other place could be any worse (place wise) than Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore.

*Anybody having experience with The Chopras (Bangalore)?*


----------



## Mahbod

Hi everyone

i will take the PDE exam on 22nd of August. I would greatly appreciate any practice or prepration material or any hint on how to pass this exam.

I attempted IELTS twice (1st L-8.5/R-8/W-6/S9)(2nd L8/R6.5!!!/W-7/S8.5)
I need overall of 7 or 65 in PDE)

My email is: (moderated)

Cheers


----------



## freestyler84

Nothing in particular. I have only followed all the tips in this forum. Try to practice more on your weak areas before the exam. And on the day of the exam, just be confident. All the very best for your exam!



krish4aus said:


> hi Freestyler,
> 
> Good job and wish you best of luck.
> My 1st practice test didnt go well and I'm targetting 79 as well.
> 
> Any help or inputs... I will follow Ryan's note for my second practice test
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening --> 82
> Reading --> 74
> Speaking --> 63
> Writing --> 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar--> 90
> Oral Fluency--> 59
> Pronunciation--> 39
> Spelling--> 90
> Vocabulary--> 90
> Written Discourse--> 90
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


----------



## freestyler84

I am writing at the Chopras on Aug 18th. When have you scheduled your exam?

I think many of the folks who have taken exams have mentioned about this distraction while other speak. Not sure if there is any way around it.



Aspirant_189 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I took PTE-A exam as Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore. I need 79 in each skill; my score below:
> 
> Listening: *85*
> Reading: *79*
> Speaking: *64*
> Writting: *89*
> 
> Obviously I was disappointed with my low Speaking score; however I was not at all surprised. The low Speaking score (I believe) is due to the distraction from other candidates. While I get easily distracted, *at the Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore, the desks are very cramped*. You hear everybody talking.
> 
> Any tricks to avoid this kind of distraction? like earplugs?
> 
> I am going to take my next exam at *The Chopras (Bangalore*). I cant imagine any other place could be any worse (place wise) than Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore.
> 
> *Anybody having experience with The Chopras (Bangalore)?*


----------



## freestyler84

I personally followed Ryan's tips and found it quite useful. I agree that he provides more of a template to write an essay (and letter - IELTS task 1). However, the framework he provides sets a good model for us to follow while writing the essay. For example, going into the test, I knew that my essay would be 4 paras, one for intro, two for my supporting points and one for conclusion. The two supporting points para would vary based on the type of essay. Knowing this, I was able to make good use of my time in just putting together the ideas and linking the sentences properly (cohesion). I followed this for both my IELTS essay and the two practice test essays that I wrote for PTE.



Rohansharma said:


> I am looking for 79 in each section. I am able to score S:77, W:75, R:77, L:82 so far.
> 
> My advice for you at this point is, do not explicitly follow 'IELTS RYAN' channel - especially on writing - on youtube as it is more like a template than an actual essay.
> 
> I am not in a position to give advice though, as I am too trying to improve my skills. But we should never forget the fact that all our assessments, including essay and re-tell lecture, are graded by a computer. There is no real human grader behind the scene.
> 
> I am looking for some books for PTE a. How is the "PTE Expert B1 or B2" book? Would be great if anyone could show their support.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

freestyler84 said:


> I personally followed Ryan's tips and found it quite useful. I agree that he provides more of a template to write an essay (and letter - IELTS task 1). However, the framework he provides sets a good model for us to follow while writing the essay. For example, going into the test, I knew that my essay would be 4 paras, one for intro, two for my supporting points and one for conclusion. The two supporting points para would vary based on the type of essay. Knowing this, I was able to make good use of my time in just putting together the ideas and linking the sentences properly (cohesion). I followed this for both my IELTS essay and the two practice test essays that I wrote for PTE.



Do you know if you wear headphones while taking the best?
These big headphones that eliminate outside sound could help, I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freestyler84

Regarding books, try Macmillan test builder -- Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio. I found it somewhat harder than the practice test, but as someone here mentioned earlier (sudeepdai, I think), it prepares you for a level above the actual test. The book itself contains 4 practice tests.



Rohansharma said:


> I am looking for 79 in each section. I am able to score S:77, W:75, R:77, L:82 so far.
> 
> My advice for you at this point is, do not explicitly follow 'IELTS RYAN' channel - especially on writing - on youtube as it is more like a template than an actual essay.
> 
> I am not in a position to give advice though, as I am too trying to improve my skills. But we should never forget the fact that all our assessments, including essay and re-tell lecture, are graded by a computer. There is no real human grader behind the scene.
> 
> I am looking for some books for PTE a. How is the "PTE Expert B1 or B2" book? Would be great if anyone could show their support.


----------



## Aspirant_189

....


----------



## Aspirant_189

freestyler84 said:


> I am writing at the Chopras on Aug 18th. When have you scheduled your exam?
> 
> I think many of the folks who have taken exams have mentioned about this distraction while other speak. Not sure if there is any way around it.


I am taking on 22nd Aug. Why did you choose The Chopras over the PTE center?


----------



## soup

Rohansharma said:


> I am not in a position to give advice though, as I am too trying to improve my skills. But we should never forget the fact that all our assessments, including essay and re-tell lecture, are graded by a computer. There is no real human grader behind the scene.


How is it possible for a computer to grade an essay? That sounds impossible to me


----------



## terry3218

Hi everyone. In ielts listening I generally scored 8.5 to 9, but in PTE listening, multiple correct answers section, I always get most of them wrong. Can anyone here offer any advice to help me reduce the errors I make in this section? 

Regards


----------



## gd2015

Aspirant_189 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I took PTE-A exam as Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore. I need 79 in each skill; my score below:
> 
> Listening: *85*
> Reading: *79*
> Speaking: *64*
> Writting: *89*
> 
> Obviously I was disappointed with my low Speaking score; however I was not at all surprised. The low Speaking score (I believe) is due to the distraction from other candidates. While I get easily distracted, *at the Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore, the desks are very cramped*. You hear everybody talking.
> 
> Any tricks to avoid this kind of distraction? like earplugs?
> 
> I am going to take my next exam at *The Chopras (Bangalore*). I cant imagine any other place could be any worse (place wise) than Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore.
> 
> *Anybody having experience with The Chopras (Bangalore)?*


]

I am taking PTE at 'The Chopras' tomorrow. Will update you on the facilities there. 
Can you please tell your experience of the exam? How difficult or easy was it compared to Macmillan and scored tests?


----------



## mamoon

I had my exam in JnS (Barsha, Dubai). Did you appeared in that as well???



gnt said:


> where did you take the exam ? which center ?


----------



## mamoon

Roshan,

Sorry buddy I never had any practice tests for PTE so that's why I don't have any recordings. but I can provide you with the guidance as I have 89 marks in Speaking out of 90 in my 1st PTE exams. Do let me know if I can be helping hand in anyway



pteroshan said:


> how about describe images ?
> do you have recording to shARE ?


----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone. In ielts listening I generally scored 8.5 to 9, but in PTE listening, multiple correct answers section, I always get most of them wrong. Can anyone here offer any advice to help me reduce the errors I make in this section?
> 
> Regards


Hi
The strategy which I follow is, before the recording starts just skim through the question and the answer options. In this way you can mark the answers while listening to the recording itself.


----------



## mamoon

Quick question to everyone here, I had my exam on 8th August and my friend had exam on 9th but he got the result today where as there is no email or updates about my result. 

Is it a normal practice or do I need to follow up with the Customer care of PTE? 

Please need expert advise


----------



## spark92

Hey guys sorry if it was discussed before.

I have taken IELTS last year and studied it from the official IELTS book. I, however, managed to get 7.5 from writing and got 8 or above for the rest. What I struggled was the fact that there wasn't a clear study guide for IELTS writing and there weren't that many examples for 8.0+. I am not too sure at this point whether I should study for PTE as it is a quicker exam? Also what material should I choose to study and how long did people here studied for PTE who managed to get 79 or above for all fields?


----------



## andreyx108b

mamoon said:


> Roshan,
> 
> Sorry buddy I never had any practice tests for PTE so that's why I don't have any recordings. but I can provide you with the guidance as I have 89 marks in Speaking out of 90 in my 1st PTE exams. Do let me know if I can be helping hand in anyway


Mamoon, how did u put your mic? I mean like very close to ur mouth?  I know it sounds dumb, but its important, as my speaking results Flucatuate like hell, from 50 (in real exam) to 85 (in practice). 

I am not sure if u saw my post, but i've came to conclusion that expensive mics (the mic in test center in frankfurt i had is very good mic) should not be placed too close to the mouth.


----------



## Eagle471

Hello All,

I have finished my PTE exam first attempt on 8th August and received my results.yesterday evening.
Here are the scores:
Speaking-56
Reading-70
Writing-70
Listening-67
Overall-65

I had a technical challenge during my speaking part. For one of the Retell lecture question, there was not audio so I have reported the issue immediately to the invigilator. He said not to worry and continue with my exam..there might be some technical challenge with the recording and he shared the question number to PTE immediately . I just clicked on next and continued the exam.
The same thing happened during one question of listening part as well and reported them immediately.

Though the test center faculty has sent the issue details to Pearson, they assisted me to contact customer service ASAP and let them know. I could not contact them over phone as it was a weekend so I have emailed them on the issue on the same day.

I was surprised to see my results yesterday as my speaking scores got effected which might be due to that technical issue. Today morning I have reached the customer care and had a discussion with them. They said that they have received the details regarding the issue from the center and the case is assigned to one team who will be doing the investigation and get back to me in 3-4 business days. I am not sure if reevaluation will be done on my speaking part as my results are already announced. 

Does anybody faced a similar experience of any technical challenge during the exam and what measures Pearson will take for these type of issue?
Kindly assist me


----------



## mamoon

Andrey,

well in my previous test and even in current one, before starting the speaking test I tested the mic twice which I believe should be done by everyone. Well mic in Dubai were of good quality as well but it all depends on individuals way of speaking as well.

I feel more comfortable in holding mic and placing it near to the mouth so that computer can record the clear voice and pronunciation of the words.



andreyx108b said:


> Mamoon, how did u put your mic? I mean like very close to ur mouth?  I know it sounds dumb, but its important, as my speaking results Flucatuate like hell, from 50 (in real exam) to 85 (in practice).
> 
> I am not sure if u saw my post, but i've came to conclusion that expensive mics (the mic in test center in frankfurt i had is very good mic) should not be placed too close to the mouth.


----------



## bhugupta

Hello All,

I am silent reader of this forum. I must thank you for the details people have shared and helping each other to crack PTE English exam. 

I've appeared in PTE- test 2 times; however the results were not satisfactory. Below are my scores-

L/S/R/W

61/66/63/64
62/73/62/59

I am aiming for 65+ in all sections, however lacking with few points in listening and writing.

Can someone please help me out to improve the writing and Listening. I did read the few pages of forum and got some idea on it, however below area I am unable to improve-

Listening-
1) Summarize spoken text.
2) Write from dictation.
3) Multiple choice multiple answers.

Writing -
-Writing a Summary of the paragraph

I must also request if someone can share power words (200-300 words) that can be used in essay and summary
Thanks.


----------



## mamoon

Guys,

How long did it took for you guys to get the result after the test?


----------



## andreyx108b

mamoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long did it took for you guys to get the result after the test?


24 hours for me, on 2 occasions. Germany, Frankfurt.


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Bhuguptha,

I am sure you can achieve the target next time as you are very close to it.

Here is what I have followed in the Actual exam

Listening-
1) Summarize spoken text.

I made a note of all key words in the lecture like Names, Places, Years. Be cautious on some of the words which repeats more than once and words which are stressed. I have structured sentences in a meaningful way with correct grammar using all the key words. The sentence need not be correct as per the lecture but if you cover most of the key words and fulfill the word count with grammar, then you should be good to go.

2) Write from dictation.

I felt this is one of the easiest of all. I have repeated the sentence myself very slowly as soon as the audio is done and started typing immediately so that most of the words can be covered. Here we need to write as many words as we can from the dictation. Do not worry about the Grammar here.

3) Multiple choice multiple answers.

I have used Sractch book which helped me a lot to eliminate wrong answers.As there is a negative marking in this section, I did not take risk in selecting maximum number of options. For ex:if you know two are right but doubt on the third, do not take risk. Full Partial credit is better than losing points. I have followed the same rule in reading Multiple choice as well.


Writing -
-Writing a Summary of the paragraph

If it has two Paragraphs,Understand the first paragraph and precise it in one sentence. Repeat the same for second paragraph. Club the both sentences by using the words like Hence, And, Resulted,Thus,So.
Do not worry about any examples, you can leave it. If you see any words repeating more than once or twice, make sure you include in the summary.

Check the grammar once you have completed.

I have written one sentence summary in 20-30 words.

Pls let me know for any concerns.


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Mamoon, I got the result in exact 24 hrs


----------



## batra786

mamoon said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long did it took for you guys to get the result after the test?


Hi
You can get result within 24 hours or atmost 5 days.
Thanks


----------



## mamoon

Thanks Andrey, Eagle and Batra for the feedback.

I am concerned because my first result was announced within 24 hours but the one I appeared recently is not exceeded 48 hours which is worrying me up  .....


----------



## vicegerent

*Read the passage below and summarize it using one sentence. You have 10 minutes to finish this task. Your response will be judged on the quality of your writing and on how well your response presents the key points in the passage.*

How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people, it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.

For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
economic activities that benefit society as a whole.

Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.

*My sample response: *

National services such as public transport are more of a social provision than a business and therefore governments have a responsibility to provide these services as they not only provide social and environmental benefits but also benefit the society as a whole.

I managed to finish it in 9 mins

Can you guys who got their desired scores in PTE comment on the above sample response I have written? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## bhugupta

Thanks Eagle471 for extending the help. 

Would it possible if you can share power words ( 200 -300 words) that can be used in Essay and Summary.

I do have list of essays that appeared in exam so far, however, I am looking sample essay written good vocab so that I can also prepared the essay in the same manner.



Eagle471 said:


> Hi Bhuguptha,
> 
> I am sure you can achieve the target next time as you are very close to it.
> 
> Here is what I have followed in the Actual exam
> 
> Listening-
> 1) Summarize spoken text.
> 
> I made a note of all key words in the lecture like Names, Places, Years. Be cautious on some of the words which repeats more than once and words which are stressed. I have structured sentences in a meaningful way with correct grammar using all the key words. The sentence need not be correct as per the lecture but if you cover most of the key words and fulfill the word count with grammar, then you should be good to go.
> 
> 2) Write from dictation.
> 
> I felt this is one of the easiest of all. I have repeated the sentence myself very slowly as soon as the audio is done and started typing immediately so that most of the words can be covered. Here we need to write as many words as we can from the dictation. Do not worry about the Grammar here.
> 
> 3) Multiple choice multiple answers.
> 
> I have used Sractch book which helped me a lot to eliminate wrong answers.As there is a negative marking in this section, I did not take risk in selecting maximum number of options. For ex:if you know two are right but doubt on the third, do not take risk. Full Partial credit is better than losing points. I have followed the same rule in reading Multiple choice as well.
> 
> 
> Writing -
> -Writing a Summary of the paragraph
> 
> If it has two Paragraphs,Understand the first paragraph and precise it in one sentence. Repeat the same for second paragraph. Club the both sentences by using the words like Hence, And, Resulted,Thus,So.
> Do not worry about any examples, you can leave it. If you see any words repeating more than once or twice, make sure you include in the summary.
> 
> Check the grammar once you have completed.
> 
> I have written one sentence summary in 20-30 words.
> 
> Pls let me know for any concerns.


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Bhuguptha,

I dont have any power words with me. Infact, I have just used simple English with accurate grammar and I could manage to get 70 in Writing.

I have structured the essay with good intro,Body1(+ve points of Item),Body2(-ve points of Item) and Conclusion.

I did a review for 2-3 minutes to check for spellings, punctuations,Lower case,Uppercase etc.

What I feel is that using simple English with Accurate grammar can achieve your target score. If you want power words, hope some body from the forum can help you out with that.


----------



## Eagle471

In writing section, I have got two Summarize and Two Essays. Here are the essay topics

1)* Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of both. / Organization’s involve employees in decision making process of their products and services. 

2) Education is the biggest barrier in my learning - Einstein. What do you mean by this. And do you think Einstein was correct in saying that.* 

The above two Essay topics are in the list of Essays from the shared location. If you can prepare the bullet points on all those essays, then it will be a piece of cake in the exam as I have experienced the same.

I appreciate each and everybody from the forum who has consolidated all the essays.


----------



## Baljit Singh

can u please provide the link where all essays are given.

Thanks


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Baljit,

Here you go

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## Rohansharma

Yes I have already appeared on PTE A actual exam.


----------



## Rohansharma

Aspirant_189 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I took PTE-A exam as Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore. I need 79 in each skill; my score below:
> 
> Listening: *85*
> Reading: *79*
> Speaking: *64*
> Writting: *89*
> 
> Obviously I was disappointed with my low Speaking score; however I was not at all surprised. The low Speaking score (I believe) is due to the distraction from other candidates. While I get easily distracted, *at the Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore, the desks are very cramped*. You hear everybody talking.
> 
> Any tricks to avoid this kind of distraction? like earplugs?
> 
> I am going to take my next exam at *The Chopras (Bangalore*). I cant imagine any other place could be any worse (place wise) than Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore.
> 
> *Anybody having experience with The Chopras (Bangalore)?*


My test center provided me with an earplug; It was helpful.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

Where is one stop PTE practice material? I know this must have been posted many time here. I t will be great if someone can post the link one more time.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

vicegerent said:


> *Read the passage below and summarize it using one sentence. You have 10 minutes to finish this task. Your response will be judged on the quality of your writing and on how well your response presents the key points in the passage.*
> 
> How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people, it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.
> 
> For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
> economic activities that benefit society as a whole.
> 
> Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.
> 
> *My sample response: *
> 
> National services such as public transport are more of a social provision than a business and therefore governments have a responsibility to provide these services as they not only provide social and environmental benefits but also benefit the society as a whole.
> 
> I managed to finish it in 9 mins
> 
> Can you guys who got their desired scores in PTE comment on the above sample response I have written? Appreciate your feedback.


I have done only IELTS and am planning to appear for PTE.

My response would have been:

Intangible factors such as social, environmental, human and cultural play as important role in the development of nation as economic ones, and it is the responsibility of government to provide for the needs of people and not for the needs of a business.


----------



## abhionnet

Hi Fellow PR Seekers!

I have been on the forum passively for sometime and have gone through lot of posts in this forum. I need 79+ for 65 points (189) and have already attempted PTE once (L 87 R 86 W 90 S 67 ). My oral fluency was 78 and pronunciation 63. I breached the 40 seconds limit couple of times during Describe Image for which I must have lost some marks. I will be taking the exam again this month-end and have gathered some tips around improving speaking score if its due to pronunciation issues. The PTE scoring guide states that for "native-like" pronunciation, *"All vowels and consonants are produced in a manner that is easily understood by regular speakers of the language. The speaker uses assimilation and deletions appropriate to continuous speech. Stress is placed correctly in all words and sentence-level stress is fully appropriate".*

It will help to test pronunciation online using Chrome (speechlogger dot appspot dot com) or Windows Speech Recognition(Windows 7/8) etc. I am currently using the above website to improve pronunciation. 

Here are the tips gathered from other posts in the forum and internet:

Read Aloud – (Read and Speak)
-SPEAK SLOW
-mark the groups of thought words
-stress the last word within the group of thought words
-stress words appropriately

Repeat Sentence – (Listen and Speak)
-SPEAK SLOW
-copy pauses and stress

Describe Image - (Read, understand (25s) and Speak)
-SPEAK SLOW
-stay within time
-fluency
-should sound like a story/organized/cohesive
-Start of as: the above figure / bar-chart / line-graph / picture / 
Illustrates / portraits / Outlines / Depicts / Compares and use the following structure:
**Topic - 1 sentence on the topic. Make sure you paraphrase the topic and don't just say it as it is.
**Trend/axes - Say " the x axis of the graph shows so and so and ranges from so and so while the y axis denotes so and so ranging from so and so.
**High - Speak about the highest value on the graph
** Low- Speak about the lowest
** Conclusion - Say a sentence on the conclusion/implications (strongly recommended). 

Re-tell Lecture – (Listen and speak in own words) 
-SPEAK SLOW
-stay within time
-fluency
-Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and make sure to include them while you speaking for the same

Answer short questions
-don't click Next until it says completed

I had taken Mock Tests A and B before the attempt and planning to take another Mock to check if my speaking score improves before attempting PTE again.

Hope others find this useful!!


----------



## shah11

Those who took the test recently, could you please post the sort of questions asked in describe image section? May be a few short questions too?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Baljit,
> 
> Here you go
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


Hi, I was able to download a practice test from dropbox using a link someone posted on this forum. Do you know whether more practice material is available anywhere?


----------



## freestyler84

For me, it was just a matter of the date  The earliest available date when I booked was August 18th at The Chopras.



Aspirant_189 said:


> I am taking on 22nd Aug. Why did you choose The Chopras over the PTE center?


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Chopras is better in terms of seating


----------



## aussiPassion

Which centre is best in delhi NCR


----------



## kamy58

aussiPassion said:


> Which centre is best in delhi NCR


Good question.
I have taken the exam at PTE, Green Park which has a compact room with 10-12 people sitting and speaking and lot of noise.
Can someone share experience at Global opportunities at East of Kailash


----------



## Rohansharma

abhionnet said:


> Hi Fellow PR Seekers!
> 
> I have been on the forum passively for sometime and have gone through lot of posts in this forum. I need 79+ for 65 points (189) and have already attempted PTE once (L 87 R 86 W 90 S 67 ). My oral fluency was 78 and pronunciation 63. I breached the 40 seconds limit couple of times during Describe Image for which I must have lost some marks. I will be taking the exam again this month-end and have gathered some tips around improving speaking score if its due to pronunciation issues. The PTE scoring guide states that for "native-like" pronunciation, *"All vowels and consonants are produced in a manner that is easily understood by regular speakers of the language. The speaker uses assimilation and deletions appropriate to continuous speech. Stress is placed correctly in all words and sentence-level stress is fully appropriate".*
> 
> It will help to test pronunciation online using Chrome (speechlogger dot appspot dot com) or Windows Speech Recognition(Windows 7/8) etc. I am currently using the above website to improve pronunciation.
> 
> Here are the tips gathered from other posts in the forum and internet:
> 
> Read Aloud – (Read and Speak)
> -SPEAK SLOW
> -mark the groups of thought words
> -stress the last word within the group of thought words
> -stress words appropriately
> 
> Repeat Sentence – (Listen and Speak)
> -SPEAK SLOW
> -copy pauses and stress
> 
> Describe Image - (Read, understand (25s) and Speak)
> -SPEAK SLOW
> -stay within time
> -fluency
> -should sound like a story/organized/cohesive
> -Start of as: the above figure / bar-chart / line-graph / picture /
> Illustrates / portraits / Outlines / Depicts / Compares and use the following structure:
> **Topic - 1 sentence on the topic. Make sure you paraphrase the topic and don't just say it as it is.
> **Trend/axes - Say " the x axis of the graph shows so and so and ranges from so and so while the y axis denotes so and so ranging from so and so.
> **High - Speak about the highest value on the graph
> ** Low- Speak about the lowest
> ** Conclusion - Say a sentence on the conclusion/implications (strongly recommended).
> 
> Re-tell Lecture – (Listen and speak in own words)
> -SPEAK SLOW
> -stay within time
> -fluency
> -Try to find any repeat words that are being spoken in lecture and make sure to include them while you speaking for the same
> 
> Answer short questions
> -don't click Next until it says completed
> 
> I had taken Mock Tests A and B before the attempt and planning to take another Mock to check if my speaking score improves before attempting PTE again.
> 
> Hope others find this useful!!



Thanks for the tips. I am attempting 3rd time for 79-each section. S: 82, W: 75, S: 77, L: 77 Any tips for writing.


----------



## Rohansharma

*PTE A book "PTE Tests Plus", Free Download*

Here's a link to a more useful book than macMillan's Academic Test-builder : "Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack " 

[<SNIP>]


----------



## abhionnet

Rohansharma said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am attempting 3rd time for 79-each section. S: 82, W: 75, S: 77, L: 77 Any tips for writing.


Check your enabling skills (Grammar, spelling, vocabulary, written discourse) and attack the weak areas. I organized my essay into paragraphs, wrote almost 300 words and tried using fancy (but relevant) words. For summarize sentence too, I wrote 65+ words and tried to include all the important points. Be sure of spellings and leave enough time to proofread.

My job involves lot of writing and I did not prepare for this section at all. Best of luck!


----------



## thomasr

Hi Rohasharma,

In addition to the other suggestions given, for the essays, keep to the format. Checkout all the sample responses in the "Official guide" to get an idea of how to approach this. Covering all the aspects of response, then elaborating as per your interpretation and demonstrating vocabulary helps (in that order). This is from my observation. I got a 90 in W.





Rohansharma said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am attempting 3rd time for 79-each section. S: 82, W: 75, S: 77, L: 77  Any tips for writing.


----------



## thomasr

Hi vicegerent,

Please see a possible alternate response below. As you would agree, there are multiple versions possible. The central theme based on one's interpretation drives the response.

"Privatization, which optimizes efficiency and thereby profits, turns a blind eye, when it comes to social and cultural damage in the long run and therefore is not suited for social provisions like public transport, which must be supported by local and national governments, who have a larger motive than mere profits" (51 words)



vicegerent said:


> *Read the passage below and summarize it using one sentence. You have 10 minutes to finish this task. Your response will be judged on the quality of your writing and on how well your response presents the key points in the passage.*
> 
> How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people, it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.
> 
> For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
> economic activities that benefit society as a whole.
> 
> Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.
> 
> *My sample response: *
> 
> National services such as public transport are more of a social provision than a business and therefore governments have a responsibility to provide these services as they not only provide social and environmental benefits but also benefit the society as a whole.
> 
> I managed to finish it in 9 mins
> 
> Can you guys who got their desired scores in PTE comment on the above sample response I have written? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Al3eraqi

Sample available on YouTube 





vicegerent said:


> *Read the passage below and summarize it using one sentence. You have 10 minutes to finish this task. Your response will be judged on the quality of your writing and on how well your response presents the key points in the passage.*
> 
> How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people, it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.
> 
> For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
> economic activities that benefit society as a whole.
> 
> Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.
> 
> *My sample response: *
> 
> National services such as public transport are more of a social provision than a business and therefore governments have a responsibility to provide these services as they not only provide social and environmental benefits but also benefit the society as a whole.
> 
> I managed to finish it in 9 mins
> 
> Can you guys who got their desired scores in PTE comment on the above sample response I have written? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## pteroshan

*thank you*

what would be the guidelines for speaking, can you please elaborate?


----------



## vignesh_j

Hi all

Urgent help

i wrote my exam on Aug 8, but now the status shows as Delivery Successful - On hold

Your exam results are not available at this time

Please help me ,what to do now


----------



## star_p21

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> In my scored practice test, I got the following scores.
> 
> Listening 57
> Reading 60
> Speaking 71
> Writing 50
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I got my Actual pte result today.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 74
> Speaking 71
> Writing 63
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Discourse 60
> 
> The similarities between above two tests is Spelling. I don't what I am doing wrong?
> In Actual exam, I checked every words twice to make sure my spelling is correct.
> 
> Please someone guide me how can I improve my score in spelling?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I am also suffering from same problem. I think it's combine score and we are making mistakes while fill in the blanks and summarizing passage more than in Essay. Anyways, it did not hamper on your writing score, I got same 20 marks in spellings but still managed to cross 65 in essay. So focus on essay structure, and try to improve spellings.


----------



## Rajesh2581

*PTE A EXAM Chennai-Edwise Center*

Hi all,

I have booked my exam on Aug 20th in the edwise chennai center.Forum members who have already taken the test from that center,please provide your tips and inputs regarding the test center.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## star_p21

Hi All,

By looking into scores from past few weeks, I think most of us are stuck into Speaking section only!!

Has PTE changed strategies for evaluation.

Thanks,
Star


----------



## Vikram_99

*Exam Strategies help*

Dear Experts,

I've noticed that most of the new candidates including me are getting low score in Oral fluency and pronunciation, though our fluency and pronunciation are good.

Could you please suggest how they mark us on these things, as I am sure about my English fluency and pro but I must be getting wrong somewhere.

I have my exam on 20th and I took my first scored practice test few days ago
I got 44 and 46 in Flu and Pro. 

Please, kindly help. I am targeting 79+. Your advise can change our lives.

Many Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## vicegerent

thomasr said:


> Hi vicegerent,
> 
> Please see a possible alternate response below. As you would agree, there are multiple versions possible. The central theme based on one's interpretation drives the response.
> 
> "Privatization, which optimizes efficiency and thereby profits, turns a blind eye, when it comes to social and cultural damage in the long run and therefore is not suited for social provisions like public transport, which must be supported by local and national governments, who have a larger motive than mere profits" (51 words)


Hi Thomas, 

In my honest opinion, this is a great sentence....

But as you have pointed out.... there can be multiple versions possible, then how does the PTE Computer marks the answer... and how does it decide what score to be given to your version and to my version?


----------



## vicegerent

Al3eraqi said:


> Sample available on YouTube


Nice find Iraqi... great help... much appreciated...


----------



## gnt

Guys, After very keen thinking and observation; I have decided to take IELTS again to get band 8 or 7. 

PTE - Academic seems to take alot of time to start with ; and never know if i will get the desired score.


----------



## andreyx108b

gnt said:


> Guys, After very keen thinking and observation; I have decided to take IELTS again to get band 8 or 7.
> 
> PTE - Academic seems to take alot of time to start with ; and never know if i will get the desired score.


Dats the problem with PTE-A, its usually pure luck, as results are never consistent. I keep doing both PTE and IELTS. I prepare very much for IELTS, and do a bit of preparation for PTE - hoping i will strike lucky. I get overall high results, but miss speaking score, and it varies by about 30 points +/-.


----------



## mamoon

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to know that anyone around has got the PTE result after 3 days? 

As per me first experience, it took less than 24 hours but second result is taking ages for me. 

Its been 3rd day gone now.

Anyone please share the experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

mamoon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know that anyone around has got the PTE result after 3 days?
> 
> As per me first experience, it took less than 24 hours but second result is taking ages for me.
> 
> Its been 3rd day gone now.
> 
> Anyone please share the experience.


Its normal, i've heard some people had to wait few days. As far as i was told in test center, each result has to be approved, therefore the actual day when results become available depends on a queue lenght of completed exams. Nothing to worry.


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

In my scored practice test, I got the following scores.

Listening 57
Reading 60
Speaking 71
Writing 50

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 47

I got my Actual pte result today.

Listening 63
Reading 74
Speaking 71
Writing 63

Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 84
Written Discourse 60

The similarities between above two tests is Spelling. I don't what I am doing wrong?
In Actual exam, I checked every words twice to make sure my spelling is correct.

Please someone guide me how can I improve my score in spelling?

Thanks


----------



## Sid_d

Hi,

Just Booked PTE, Mumbai Center

Use Promotion Code PTE2015 to get 10% off

Goodluck !


----------



## sdeepak

All the best sid..

hope you get the desired score.. Me too planning to give by this month end..This is my third time..Everytime i have score less in speaking..am not sure why..
Have u practiced with graphs..if oyu have done any recording , would be great if oyu can shae the recording so that i can rectify my weakness...



Sid_d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just Booked PTE, Mumbai Center
> 
> Use Promotion Code PTE2015 to get 10% off
> 
> Goodluck !


----------



## Sid_d

pteroshan said:


> what would be the guidelines for speaking, can you please elaborate?


Describe Image / Graph / Chart / Trend

The Describe image item type is scored according to three factors:
	Content
	Oral fluency 
	Pronunciation
The score for content is based on your ability to accurately and thoroughly describe the image. In other words, you need to describe all aspects and elements of the image.
The score for oral fluency is based on your ability to speak smoothly, effortlessly and naturally. You need to make sure that your rhythm, phrasing and stress are smooth and accurate, and that you can keep speaking without too many pauses, repetitions, false starts or hesitations.
The score for pronunciation is based on your ability to accurately produce sounds and words. You need to be able to correctly pronounce vowels and consonants, and to have correct word stress, sentence stress and intonation. 

Start of as: the above figure / bar-chart / line-graph / picture / 
Illustrates / portraits / Outlines / Depicts / Compares

1- Describe all the elements of the image 
2- Their relationship
3- Possible development
4- Conclusion
5- What it implies

Graph description: Checking criteria / score card

5 Describes all elements of the image and their relationships, possible
development and conclusion or implications
4 Describes all the key elements of the image and their relations, referring to their implications or conclusions
3 Deals with most key elements of the image and refers to their implications or conclusions
2 deals with only one key element in the image and refers to an implication or conclusion. Shows basic understanding of several core elements of the image
1 describes some basic elements of the image, but does not make clear their interrelations or implications
0 Mentions some disjointed elements of the presentation
Recommended Vocabulary

Adjectives 
(to describe degree of change)	Verbs

Spectacularly 
Dramatically 
Drastically 
Substantially
Suddenly
Significantly
Markably / Remarkably
Rapidly
Considerably
Sharply
Gradually

(Little Change)

Slightly 
Modestly
Marginally
Uptrend Down Trend	Other
Rocketed Boomed 
Shot up
Climbed
Spiked
Rose
Peaked
Soared
Leapt
Burgeoned
Grew
Overtook
Leapfrogged 

Bounced back
Recovered
Improved
Crashed
Plunged
Plummeted 
Slipped back
Dipped
Bottomed out
Dropped 
Sank
Slumped 
Declined
Fell
Level off
Hiatus
Hit plateau


Volatile
Turbulent
Fluctuant


----------



## Sid_d

*Speaking*



sdeepak said:


> All the best sid..
> 
> hope you get the desired score.. Me too planning to give by this month end..This is my third time..Everytime i have score less in speaking..am not sure why..
> Have u practiced with graphs..if oyu have done any recording , would be great if oyu can shae the recording so that i can rectify my weakness...


Even I am taking PTE for the third time.

I managed to score L 83 R 70 S 90 W 67

Hope i crack it this time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I appeared for PTE today at "The Chopras" in Bangalore. Facilities at the center are good and there wasn't too much distraction due to fellow candidates (some amount of noise cannot be avoided I suppose).
I started well in my speaking but then fumbled in 2-3 repeat sentences. During my 1st describe graph question, system hanged on clicking next. My system was restarted by the administrator and then I resumed again from the same point. I had to record the answer again for that question. 
The graphs were little difficult than what I encountered during practice but re-tell lecture was fine. 
Writing essay had essay on
"Place where someone grows plays an important part in this accomplishments in life. State whether you agree with this giving an example of a successful person. "
Reading is again my area of concern since I didnt score more than 75 in practice tests. Inital questions were easy but then the difficulty level rose. Questions were also not in the order we are used to and only in this section I had to rush up a little at last due to time constraint. Keeping my fingers crossed in this section as well.
Listening was fine at same levels with the practice tests.
I am aiming for 79+ in all 4 sections. Not sure if I will achieve the same.


----------



## Rani74

Yes! I have used it and got the discount! Just wish getting the required score.


----------



## vicegerent

While going through the reading section of the PTE Academic Testbuilder of Macmillan, I realized that there is no answer key for the reading section.... 

so for item types like Reading: Multiple Choice, Choose Single Answer and Multiple Choice, Choose Multiple Answers - how do we know the answers we have selected are correct for the reading section in the Macmillan's practice test?

Can someone please guide on this?


----------



## Eagle471

Hello gd2015,pls post your results once you have received


----------



## Eagle471

There is a Answer key at the end of the book for all the four tests even for reading.


----------



## vicegerent

Eagle471 said:


> There is a Answer key at the end of the book for all the four tests even for reading.


are you sure? even for reading? can you mention the page number for answer key for reading section of Test 1?


----------



## vicegerent

vicegerent said:


> are you sure? even for reading? can you mention the page number for answer key for reading section of Test 1?


yeah i found it... 

its from page 144....

Thanks Eagle


----------



## int*MarTiNi

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I appeared for PTE today at "The Chopras" in Bangalore. Facilities at the center are good and there wasn't too much distraction due to fellow candidates (some amount of noise cannot be avoided I suppose).
> I started well in my speaking but then fumbled in 2-3 repeat sentences. During my 1st describe graph question, system hanged on clicking next. My system was restarted by the administrator and then I resumed again from the same point. I had to record the answer again for that question.
> The graphs were little difficult than what I encountered during practice but re-tell lecture was fine.
> Writing essay had essay on
> "Place where someone grows plays an important part in this accomplishments in life. State whether you agree with this giving an example of a successful person. "
> Reading is again my area of concern since I didnt score more than 75 in practice tests. Inital questions were easy but then the difficulty level rose. Questions were also not in the order we are used to and only in this section I had to rush up a little at last due to time constraint. Keeping my fingers crossed in this section as well.
> Listening was fine at same levels with the practice tests.
> I am aiming for 79+ in all 4 sections. Not sure if I will achieve the same.


All the best for your results  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## spark92

I did the online mock test, how long does it take the exam to be marked?


----------



## haisergeant

spark92 said:


> I did the online mock test, how long does it take the exam to be marked?


you mean the practise test A & B on ptepractise.com, right?

It's 5-7 minutes, exactly.


----------



## spark92

haisergeant said:


> you mean the practise test A & B on ptepractise.com, right?
> 
> It's 5-7 minutes, exactly.


Yes,

is the actual exam in the exactly same order and time limits?


----------



## spark92

Ok Got my results:

Communicative Skills

Listening 65
Reading 53
Speaking 47
Writing 62

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 32
Pronunciation 39
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90

I seriously don't think this exam is for me as I got 8.5 in Reading and Speaking, 8.0 in Listening and 7.5 in Writing in IELTS.

I'm guessing few reasons for that:
1) In IELTS your questions are longer, making it easier to focus on questions
2) In IELTS there is more time to think about the question
3) Speaking to a person is a lot more comfortable than to a microphone where not speaking for 3 seconds cause you to lose the question altogether
4) IELTS general doesn't require high amount of lexicon for reading
5) PTE A tests your memory and typing skills!
6) PTE A involves analysis of information.


----------



## Rani74

Rohansharma said:


> Here's a link to a more useful book than macMillan's Academic Test-builder : "Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack "
> 
> [<SNIP>


Sorry this is leading to some virus link, please dont


----------



## thomasr

Hi Vicegerent,

Please see the sample questions in this category in all the sources and the grading given to different responses in the examplar keys provided. Pearson have done a good job of giving different flavours of responses given by actual candidates (I guess) and how it might be graded along with the reasoning for the grading. You will get an idea for yourself. Are you using the official guide and other resources listed in one of the threads? Someone listed around 12 sample papers with keys.



vicegerent said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> In my honest opinion, this is a great sentence....
> 
> But as you have pointed out.... there can be multiple versions possible, then how does the PTE Computer marks the answer... and how does it decide what score to be given to your version and to my version?


----------



## krdheerajkumar

spark92 said:


> Yes,
> 
> is the actual exam in the exactly same order and time limits?


Yes, the practise tests follow exactly the same pattern as actual tests.


----------



## krdheerajkumar

spark92 said:


> Ok Got my results:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 53
> Speaking 47
> Writing 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 32
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I seriously don't think this exam is for me as I got 8.5 in Reading and Speaking, 8.0 in Listening and 7.5 in Writing in IELTS.
> 
> I'm guessing few reasons for that:
> 1) In IELTS your questions are longer, making it easier to focus on questions
> 2) In IELTS there is more time to think about the question
> 3) Speaking to a person is a lot more comfortable than to a microphone where not speaking for 3 seconds cause you to lose the question altogether
> 4) IELTS general doesn't require high amount of lexicon for reading
> 5) PTE A tests your memory and typing skills!
> 6) PTE A involves analysis of information.


You are right with your reasons. PTE is more about cracking an exam and involves skills to tackle an exam pattern, whereas IELTS actually tests your english. But PTE is definitly an option for those struggliing to score in Writing.

Having said the above, speaking in PTE is not that difficult, you have to remain focussed on your questions, be familiar with the question patter, practice and do not hesitate and be fluent while speaking on the microphone.


----------



## gd2015

krdheerajkumar said:


> Yes, the practise tests follow exactly the same pattern as actual tests.


Pattern remains the same but order may vary. It varied for me for reading section


----------



## Aspirant_189

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I appeared for PTE today at "The Chopras" in Bangalore. Facilities at the center are good and there wasn't too much distraction due to fellow candidates (some amount of noise cannot be avoided I suppose).
> I started well in my speaking but then fumbled in 2-3 repeat sentences. During my 1st describe graph question, system hanged on clicking next. My system was restarted by the administrator and then I resumed again from the same point. I had to record the answer again for that question.
> The graphs were little difficult than what I encountered during practice but re-tell lecture was fine.
> Writing essay had essay on
> "Place where someone grows plays an important part in this accomplishments in life. State whether you agree with this giving an example of a successful person. "
> Reading is again my area of concern since I didnt score more than 75 in practice tests. Inital questions were easy but then the difficulty level rose. Questions were also not in the order we are used to and only in this section I had to rush up a little at last due to time constraint. Keeping my fingers crossed in this section as well.
> Listening was fine at same levels with the practice tests.
> I am aiming for 79+ in all 4 sections. Not sure if I will achieve the same.


Good to know that at the Chopras, the disturbance is less. Hope you get the score you need!

How many candidates take exam there at a time? 6 candidates?


----------



## kkkish

Hi,

I have been a silent follower to this group from a while, I appeared for the exam today and I am not confident that I can achieve the result of 65+ on all categories. Especially on reading, I was short of time on the last 4-5 items, I answered them without reading (fluke), anyway I would like to thank everyone for those valuable inputs.

I will post my results tomorrow. However, I need to re-appear again for the exam.

Thanks,
KKK.


----------



## spark92

krdheerajkumar said:


> You are right with your reasons. PTE is more about cracking an exam and involves skills to tackle an exam pattern, whereas IELTS actually tests your english. But PTE is definitly an option for those struggliing to score in Writing.
> 
> Having said the above, speaking in PTE is not that difficult, you have to remain focussed on your questions, be familiar with the question patter, practice and do not hesitate and be fluent while speaking on the microphone.


I'm guessing it's the intention of PTE then (making sure that people take PTE exam multiple times in order to get their desired score and to do so they also have frequent exam time tables with quick score feedback, ensuring that you can take the PTE exam more than once in a month!)

Also every part includes different type of questions, so focusing on one type of question is not the right way of doing this exam.

Oh well I at least did not waste $330 on this exam (yes it's very expensive in Australia) by practising.


----------



## kamy58

spark92 said:


> Yes,
> 
> is the actual exam in the exactly same order and time limits?


Actually it doesn't have the same sequence of questions in reading.

Sequence of question in reading was different like first I had drop down questions, then drag and drop to blanks, single answer....


----------



## Baljit Singh

spark92 said:


> Yes,
> 
> is the actual exam in the exactly same order and time limits?


 can you please let me know from where I can appear for this practice test.
Are they chargeable.

Thanks


----------



## spark92

Baljit Singh said:


> can you please let me know from where I can appear for this practice test.
> Are they chargeable.
> 
> Thanks


https://ptepractice.com

you have to pay $35 for the mock exam (I think it's not controlled by a human, it's using some sort of statistical system to compare your results)

PS: Indians please stop saying "appear" for the exam. That's not used in Australia . (people use sit/take instead of that)


----------



## vicegerent

thomasr said:


> Hi Vicegerent,
> 
> Please see the sample questions in this category in all the sources and the grading given to different responses in the examplar keys provided. Pearson have done a good job of giving different flavours of responses given by actual candidates (I guess) and how it might be graded along with the reasoning for the grading. You will get an idea for yourself. Are you using the official guide and other resources listed in one of the threads? Someone listed around 12 sample papers with keys.


Hi Thomas,

I am currently practicing through Macmillan's Testbuilder book that has 4 tests in it. Simultaneously I am also refering to the PTE strategies uploaded on Google shared drive for certain item types... and also covering one offline test that is given on PTE website under the free material section.

However, I am not aware of the 12 sample papers with keys... can you share the link for that or any other link where I can read about how the summarize written text are graded by PTE based on the sample responses.

Btw, just noticed you got PR granted on 10th Aug! Day before yesterday!!! Congrats! and well done!


----------



## sri2107

Sid_d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just Booked PTE, Mumbai Center
> 
> Use Promotion Code PTE2015 to get 10% off
> 
> Goodluck !


Dude....I too got...thanks for help


----------



## sharmaiitd

aj_ferns said:


> Hello to all aspiring PTE A crackers...
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum and the previous thread which has been closed for their valuable inputs and advice and prompt response to my PMs.
> 
> Cracked the PTE A in the first attempt with 90 in W/S/R and 87 in L
> 
> I was aiming for the 20 points and had previously given my IELTS and had a score of L-9,R-9, S-8.5 & W-7 and immediately knew that the exams were a farce as I knw that I had written much better than the 7 points awarded.
> 
> And inspired by the positive comments regarding the PTE test by fellow members decided to gv it a try...didnt want to take any chances this time around so ordered the official guide to PTE A book with CD ROM and also took the gold scored test...
> 
> Those of you who have taken the gold test and are consistently getting low marks, pls don't fret. I took both of those tests and was scored an abysmal 43 n 46 in the practice tests in speaking. and it completely demoralised me...without sounding pompous, I am a very good speaker of the language...I even consulted with some of the test teachers at the Chopra's institute in BLR where I gv the test...they too were shocked and had no answers to my poor scores in the practice tests..
> 
> Also other than writing, my scores were not crossing 79 in all the other 3 modules...
> 
> Anyways I decided that I would take the test...and just gv it my best...and not let all these low scores affect me...
> 
> And i did...infact during my actual test on April 2nd, during the Reading section, the PC got hung and the screen wouldn't move...I had to call the admin and she came and restarted my PC....I just kept my cool thru it all...
> 
> My two cents...
> 
> 1) For those of u getting low scores in the online practice test's..don't let that get to you...the actual test scoring is lenient.
> 
> 2) Pls don't sweat so much on the describe picture/ re-tell lecture part..It's just English...use a range of words ..that's all...and just stick to describing 2-3 main points...Infact there was one describe image..where I truly didnt understand the image at all in the 25 secs time frame..But i just used the figs given in the image and rattled some English words..
> 
> 3) It's been repeated many times in this forum, but I am emphasizing again familiarize urself with the test format and more importantly keep an eye on the timing. This exam is not only about English..but about completing it within the stipulated time.
> 
> 4) In writing, the essays r the same, oft-repeated ones..I got the one on mass communication influencing younger generation..agree or disagree...Kindly go thru the google doc shared online on the essay topics..it will mostly be one of the topics mentioned.
> 
> 5) Another point that I would like to mention is that don't be rattled if the sequence of the individual module changes...In all the tests that i did including the Macmillian, CD-ROm or the online scored tests...the sequence of questions in each section were identical. However in the actual exam, in the reading section..the sequence changed with "Fill in the blanks- reading n writing" being the first part..so this googly might also come...don;'t let that affect u.
> 
> I do hope my experience helps some of you to crack the exam.
> 
> Lastly if anyone in BLR wants the Book "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's, PM me and you can have it for free.. My only request is that when you crack the exam urself, pay it fwd and offer the book to someone else...
> 
> All the very best to all of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Lotss of Congratulationss.. And thanks a lot for valuable suggestions. Kindly provide me "the official guide to PTE Academic" along with the CD's. Thanks again.


----------



## freestyler84

I have a question for the group. If I purchase another practice test after completing two of them, will the questions be repeated in the new test that I purchase?


----------



## sharmaiitd

Please let me know...How to PM my ID for PTE material..


----------



## Veronica

spark92 said:


> https://ptepractice.com
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Indians please stop saying "appear" for the exam. That's not used in Australia . (people use sit/take instead of that)


At least that is not as bad as saying "give" the exam as so many do. That really is awful.


----------



## gd2015

freestyler84 said:


> I have a question for the group. If I purchase another practice test after completing two of them, will the questions be repeated in the new test that I purchase?


Yes, questions are repeated. I bought practice test B again and the questions were exactly the same. It didnt help much to be honest.


----------



## shavu

Rohansharma said:


> Here's a link to a more useful book than macMillan's Academic Test-builder : "Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack "
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> 
> Even after running the .exe I am not able to see the content on my machine. Anyone is able to use the material from this link , how?
> 
> TIA.


----------



## kamy58

freestyler84 said:


> I have a question for the group. If I purchase another practice test after completing two of them, will the questions be repeated in the new test that I purchase?


These are same set of questions even if you buy again


----------



## shavu

rani74 said:


> sorry this is leading to some virus link, please dont



virus- avoid.


----------



## freestyler84

Thanks gd!



gd2015 said:


> Yes, questions are repeated. I bought practice test B again and the questions were exactly the same. It didnt help much to be honest.


----------



## spark92

Veronica said:


> At least that is not as bad as saying "give" the exam as so many do. That really is awful.


Yeah, I noticed that Indians who recently migrate to Australia still stick with their Indian English words until someone tells them (although I must admit that I loved the `prepone` word when I heard it, it's an officially recognised word but not used in Australia)


----------



## freestyler84

Have you got your score yet?



gd2015 said:


> Yes, questions are repeated. I bought practice test B again and the questions were exactly the same. It didnt help much to be honest.


----------



## abhionnet

I ordered the Gold kit again yesterday and took Mock B since I need to be sure that my speaking has improved and the next PTE this month end will be my final attempt. Here are my scores:

Mock A	Mock B	PTE -1	Mock B	Mock A	PTE-Final
L	76	81	87	90 
R	75	77	86	79 
S	77	69	67	82 
W	82	82	90	90 
Overall	78	77	84	87 
Grammar	83	90	90	90 
Fluency	83	81	78	81 
Pronun	57	50	63	72 
Spelling 81	73	88	73 
Vocab	90	87	86	90 
Discourse	79	90	90	90 

I believe the reason for my better pronunciation score this time is that I am speaking slow, loud and clear. I have been careful to complete the describe images and retell lecture within the time provided.


----------



## abhionnet

kamy58 said:


> Good question.
> I have taken the exam at PTE, Green Park which has a compact room with 10-12 people sitting and speaking and lot of noise.
> Can someone share experience at Global opportunities at East of Kailash


I took my first PTE attempt at Global opportunities Delhi last month. The seating capacity is 6 and we were 5 candidates there on that day (seems 1 dropped out at last minute). The invigilator was pleasant and engaged in brief small talk which eased the pressure. He told us to keep our voices low during the speaking section since all of us with be doing that at the same time. There was no outside noise but I felt distracted due to other test takers. I started speaking loudly to overcome the distraction but was hand gestured by the invigilator to keep my voice low. May be he was also stopping other test takers from raising their voices in the same way. I overheard some of their answers and believe they had the same questions as me. All this may have affected my score and I am now targeting higher speaking score so as to score at least 79.

I scored low on pronunciation and speaking and believe that this was mainly because I did not pronounce words clearly and breached the 40s timer on couple questions (was still speaking when recording stopped).


----------



## krish4aus

*My PTE-A experience*

Dear All,

I thought of sharing my exam experience with the forum members. Let me know if you need any inputs. 
To start with, there is a debate around use of 'give exam','took exam'.Basically you give them the answer and they take your money(quote by GMAT student) 
My exam was yesterday at Chopras Bangalore. My take on this exam center is that it is good, however this was my first experience so not sure about the other center. There was 4 of us, it was less noisy and manageable. The exam center is very close to Trinity metro station. I was the first person to arrive at the center, which ensured that i got system at the corner. While, I didn't expect this to work against me. Yes, during the Re-tell lecture the speaker stopped working and I have to get assistance from the coordinator. I was given a different system and exam continued. Fingers crossed to see if this will affect my Speaking score. If anyone has experienced this, please do let me know your outcome.

After the initial procedure, the exam started around 2.40PM. I was very nervous to start with as I have given 2 practice test and got scores between 60-65. You are asked to introduce yourself and I managed to do this and felt relaxed.

*Speaking Section:*
Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different. 
Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy one's. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.
Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow loose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.
I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of barcharts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How maths and science are interlinked','How Napolean III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.
Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day'  That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.
Writing Section
Summarize text - There were 3 questions , 1 - 'How police force helped in training the students in school', 2 - 'Scientific Innovation',3 - 'About social media'
Write Essay - Only 1 essay similar to the topics shared by forum members 'Mass media TV,Newspaper,Radio have influenced people younger generation' Discuss with example ? .Don't forget to review your essay. keep 2-3 mins for reciew.There are lot of references available in youtube and in the forum as well. For templates, you can watch Ryan's IELTS. You may choose any. 
*Reading section*
Fill in the blanks - I struggle in this as I get confused with similar words. I felt the practice test was easier than actual for this section. There were plenty of question in the section, I was unable to count them and it was tiresome and time consuming. I waited for the Re-order paragraph but these questions never stopped. Very tiring.
Re-order Paragraph - This was easier than practice test. A total of 3 re-order paragraph. 2 was easy and 1 was a little tricky. 
Multiple choice & Single choice - As most of you are aware, multiple choice contains negative marks so choose wisely. There were 3-4 question, except for 2 I choose only one answer and moved on.
It's vital to keep your time in check. As there are many questions, manage your time effectively. I was just about to crack this on time.
*Listening*
My speaker was okay and I was back from the optional break. Please do take the break as it helps to relax and focus better in listening.You may raise your hand and inform the coordinator. The key to this section is concentration. I would have been happy if coffee was provided 
Most of the questions are similar to reading. For choose single answer, I didn't take any notes and focussed on the speech and was able to get the right answer(Hope I was right)
Followed same pattern for multiple choice, where I choose only the answer I was very sure.
When you summarize text, please take note of spellings and grammer. Agree that content matters but spelling mistake will cost us heavily.Also make note of names,years and sentences that are stressed. You should be able to understand the crux of the topic to write. In summarize text, 3 lectures in total. 1 - Einsten invention, 2 - Economy of Europe... 3 - Globalization and why this is the need of the hour...
Select missing word - 3 to 4 questions.
Highlight incorrect word - Follow the lecture closely, move your cursor along.Just before the start of the lecture skim through the text , it helps. 1 lecture was fast and it was difficult to follow and the other 2 was slow.
Write with diction - If you have time, you may write this in notebook and then type in system. This is what i did.

I have managed to write to the best of my memory, apologies if I have missed any.

Personally I feel this exam test your concentration and if you concentrate, practice hard you should be able to clear. I was targeting 79+ but doubt if I can achieve this.

I learned a lot from this forum and as a token of thanks I'm sharing these info, hope this will benefit others.. All the best..

I need information on RPL and state sponsorship. Will be happy if anyone can advise on this. I plan to apply on my own but agent claims that RPL,Statesponsor is very difficult and there are high possibility of rejection. I assume this is a marketing tactics, will be grateful for any help or assistance. 

Thanks you and have a good day!!

Regards,
Krish


----------



## terry3218

thomasr said:


> Hi Vicegerent,
> 
> Please see the sample questions in this category in all the sources and the grading given to different responses in the examplar keys provided. Pearson have done a good job of giving different flavours of responses given by actual candidates (I guess) and how it might be graded along with the reasoning for the grading. You will get an idea for yourself. Are you using the official guide and other resources listed in one of the threads? Someone listed around 12 sample papers with keys.


Hi! Since you've got perfect 90 in speaking, can please tell me what your accent sounds like?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

krish4aus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I thought of sharing my exam experience with the forum members. Let me know if you need any inputs.
> To start with, there is a debate around use of 'give exam','took exam'.Basically you give them the answer and they take your money(quote by GMAT student)
> My exam was yesterday at Chopras Bangalore. My take on this exam center is that it is good, however this was my first experience so not sure about the other center. There was 4 of us, it was less noisy and manageable. The exam center is very close to Trinity metro station. I was the first person to arrive at the center, which ensured that i got system at the corner. While, I didn't expect this to work against me. Yes, during the Re-tell lecture the speaker stopped working and I have to get assistance from the coordinator. I was given a different system and exam continued. Fingers crossed to see if this will affect my Speaking score. If anyone has experienced this, please do let me know your outcome.
> 
> After the initial procedure, the exam started around 2.40PM. I was very nervous to start with as I have given 2 practice test and got scores between 60-65. You are asked to introduce yourself and I managed to do this and felt relaxed.
> 
> *Speaking Section:*
> Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different.
> Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy one's. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.
> Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow loose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.
> I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of barcharts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
> Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How maths and science are interlinked','How Napolean III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.
> Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day'  That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.
> Writing Section
> Summarize text - There were 3 questions , 1 - 'How police force helped in training the students in school', 2 - 'Scientific Innovation',3 - 'About social media'
> Write Essay - Only 1 essay similar to the topics shared by forum members 'Mass media TV,Newspaper,Radio have influenced people younger generation' Discuss with example ? .Don't forget to review your essay. keep 2-3 mins for reciew.There are lot of references available in youtube and in the forum as well. For templates, you can watch Ryan's IELTS. You may choose any.
> *Reading section*
> Fill in the blanks - I struggle in this as I get confused with similar words. I felt the practice test was easier than actual for this section. There were plenty of question in the section, I was unable to count them and it was tiresome and time consuming. I waited for the Re-order paragraph but these questions never stopped. Very tiring.
> Re-order Paragraph - This was easier than practice test. A total of 3 re-order paragraph. 2 was easy and 1 was a little tricky.
> Multiple choice & Single choice - As most of you are aware, multiple choice contains negative marks so choose wisely. There were 3-4 question, except for 2 I choose only one answer and moved on.
> It's vital to keep your time in check. As there are many questions, manage your time effectively. I was just about to crack this on time.
> *Listening*
> My speaker was okay and I was back from the optional break. Please do take the break as it helps to relax and focus better in listening.You may raise your hand and inform the coordinator. The key to this section is concentration. I would have been happy if coffee was provided
> Most of the questions are similar to reading. For choose single answer, I didn't take any notes and focussed on the speech and was able to get the right answer(Hope I was right)
> Followed same pattern for multiple choice, where I choose only the answer I was very sure.
> When you summarize text, please take note of spellings and grammer. Agree that content matters but spelling mistake will cost us heavily.Also make note of names,years and sentences that are stressed. You should be able to understand the crux of the topic to write. In summarize text, 3 lectures in total. 1 - Einsten invention, 2 - Economy of Europe... 3 - Globalization and why this is the need of the hour...
> Select missing word - 3 to 4 questions.
> Highlight incorrect word - Follow the lecture closely, move your cursor along.Just before the start of the lecture skim through the text , it helps. 1 lecture was fast and it was difficult to follow and the other 2 was slow.
> Write with diction - If you have time, you may write this in notebook and then type in system. This is what i did.
> 
> I have managed to write to the best of my memory, apologies if I have missed any.
> 
> Personally I feel this exam test your concentration and if you concentrate, practice hard you should be able to clear. I was targeting 79+ but doubt if I can achieve this.
> 
> I learned a lot from this forum and as a token of thanks I'm sharing these info, hope this will benefit others.. All the best..
> 
> I need information on RPL and state sponsorship. Will be happy if anyone can advise on this. I plan to apply on my own but agent claims that RPL,Statesponsor is very difficult and there are high possibility of rejection. I assume this is a marketing tactics, will be grateful for any help or assistance.
> 
> Thanks you and have a good day!!
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


When will you get your result? I have heard that it takes 24 hours only. Is that true?


----------



## krish4aus

Hi ,

I have not received my result yet. Will share once I get.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Sid_d

compilation of some PTE A material for future test takers

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa?oref=e&n=284034454


----------



## engfahmi

Am struggling in both IELTS & PTE-A:

1st IELTS =(L:7.5/R:6.5/W:5.5/S:7.5)
2nd IELTS=(L:7/R:6.5/W:6/S:7)
3rd IELTS =(L:7.5/R:6.5/W:6.5/S:6.5)

1st PTE-A June= LRSW-(50/50/50/51)
2st PTE-A June= LRSW-(58/65/55/60)

How can I improve my PTE score based on my above results?


----------



## kkkish

*reading help*

Hi,

I have taken the exam yesterday and I received the score card today.

L-74,R-56,S-73,W-68 -real exam
L-61,R-51,S-58,W-58 (PTE-A practise test)

My target was 65+ in all. But I screwed up reading as I ran out of time for last 5 questions(only 1 minute lest) and I had to guess answer for fill in the blanks and choose single answer questions. This costs me big time.

Can someone help me with some tips in reading, I see few loopholes in my reading ability - I lose concentration during paragraph reading, often ending up reading the passage twice. Other reason is, I don't actually understand the context of text especially fill in the blanks sections.

How can I improve my overall reading ability, I am planning to give the test again in 10 days.

Thanks,
KKK.


----------



## Hardeep689

I have taken PTE exam twice with poor scores in speaking in both tests. In first exam my speaking score was 60 with pronunciation 45 and oral fluency 64
In second exam speaking score was 51 with pronunciation 38 and oral fluency 45 and score of rest of the sections were above 65.
In first exam i was too loud and in second one, i spoke at normal volume. I kept the mic at 1.5-2 inches (approx.) far away from lips on both the occasions so as to avoid recording of breathing. 

The general guideline for placing mic is .5 inches (approx. size of thumb) far away from lips. I tested audio recording on ptepractice.com under test your computer. It accepts sample response when mic is kept .5 inches far away and spoken at normal volume. If mic is kept far, then needed to speak at loud volume in order to recognize the voice.

Test takers who have got good speaking score please advice that at what distance they kept their mic?


----------



## thomasr

Hi Hardeep,

Before the exam starts, during the test preparation time, which is not timed, you have the option of testing your headset. 

I spent quite a bit of time, reading out paragraphs before beginning the actual exam and replaying back repeatedly to make sure, I sounded right. I did have trouble with my laptop mic and so was bit apprehensive, but with the above approach, it turned out fine in the actual exam. I also did signal to the coordinator during the preparation section itself, thinking that the volume of recording was bit low. Having listened to my test recording, the coordinator said that it was normal and fine.

Also once you have started, focus fully on the content, pitch, time and how you are progressing. You will do better, if the above is not on your mind.

All the best.



Hardeep689 said:


> I have taken PTE exam twice with poor scores in speaking in both tests. In first exam my speaking score was 60 with pronunciation 45 and oral fluency 64
> In second exam speaking score was 51 with pronunciation 38 and oral fluency 45 and score of rest of the sections were above 65.
> In first exam i was too loud and in second one, i spoke at normal volume. I kept the mic at 1.5-2 inches (approx.) far away from lips on both the occasions so as to avoid recording of breathing.
> 
> The general guideline for placing mic is .5 inches (approx. size of thumb) far away from lips. I tested audio recording on ptepractice.com under test your computer. It accepts sample response when mic is kept .5 inches far away and spoken at normal volume. If mic is kept far, then needed to speak at loud volume in order to recognize the voice.
> 
> Test takers who have got good speaking score please advice that at what distance they kept their mic?


----------



## thomasr

Hi Terry,

I am not very sure, if accent matters much. One of my friends, did alert me on this, not to try to do an accent. Clarity, pronunciation, pace, phonetics and other aspects matter, I guess, also in this case, as others have rightly pointed out, attention during the exam, pacing oneself on time, also matters.

Also did not get the intention of your question.



terry3218 said:


> Hi! Since you've got perfect 90 in speaking, can please tell me what your accent sounds like?


----------



## thomasr

Thanks vicegerent,

A fellow member "ILY" had earlier given the info regarding this.
Posting it again here:

Currently there is following material you can use for practice:

Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) = 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

4: TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Courtesy: ILY

You may already some of the above.



vicegerent said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> I am currently practicing through Macmillan's Testbuilder book that has 4 tests in it. Simultaneously I am also refering to the PTE strategies uploaded on Google shared drive for certain item types... and also covering one offline test that is given on PTE website under the free material section.
> 
> However, I am not aware of the 12 sample papers with keys... can you share the link for that or any other link where I can read about how the summarize written text are graded by PTE based on the sample responses.
> 
> Btw, just noticed you got PR granted on 10th Aug! Day before yesterday!!! Congrats! and well done!


----------



## Hardeep689

I have PTE practice plus. I will post the link in my next post as atleast 5 posts are needed to post link as per forum rules.


----------



## terry3218

thomasr said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> I am not very sure, if accent matters much. One of my friends, did alert me on this, not to try to do an accent. Clarity, pronunciation, pace, phonetics and other aspects matter, I guess, also in this case, as others have rightly pointed out, attention during the exam, pacing oneself on time, also matters.
> 
> Also did not get the intention of your question.


The reason I asked was that I had a feeling that computer does not recognize non-native accents, such as Indian, Pakistani etc., well.


----------



## Hardeep689

I downloaded practice plus from this link
Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack

Download all three parts of book, then only you can run it.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Guys just be yourself, try practising speaking newspaper so that it improves your overall pronunciation .
Also i tried using https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html

And 1 more think , just dont freak out while speaking


----------



## sri2107

https://testbook.com/blog/7-handy-tips-for-solving-parajumbles-for-sbi-po/


good tips for para jumbles


----------



## thomasr

Hi Terry,

I had seen a video on Youtube where the Director, test development from Pearson (Dr. Alisair Van Moere), mentioned that they had finetuned the engine so that it has the capability to handle the nuances, so that test takers with different accents are not handicapped and are not negatively impacted due to a regional bias. Also there is representation from different countries in their panel of experts, who decide how grading is to be done and also the volumes of data collected across learner groups at different levels. In the truly worst case, he highlights that the pronunciation score might be impacted. Do watch it, when you get a chance.












terry3218 said:


> The reason I asked was that I had a feeling that computer does not recognize non-native accents, such as Indian, Pakistani etc., well.


----------



## piusford

Hardeep689 said:


> I have PTE practice plus. I will post the link in my next post as atleast 5 posts are needed to post link as per forum rules.


Please, do post it soon. Is it free? Other links posted here for the practice plus is not free.


----------



## piusford

Hardeep689 said:


> I downloaded practice plus from this link
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> Download all three parts of book, then only you can run it.


Hi mate, I tried the link you posted about the practice test plus, it wasn't working for me. If you can help me send it to my box: <SNIP>, I will be enterally greatiful. Yours in the wait.

*No personal information please - it's for your own protection! See Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## immurockz

Is it true that the essays we get in writing are from a bunch of essays? If it is, can someone provide me the list.


----------



## haisergeant

Here you are, remember to bookmark it like I did 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


----------



## Sid_d

*Essay topics*

#Three Line Introduction samples # PTE Essay # past exam Questions #


1. Many people think that regions affect successful person. 
What is your opinion about accomplished person’s influence on the native region he belongs to?

Undeniably person's vicinity plays a vital role in moldings him into his success. Accomplished person have great influence on their native region, as many youngsters can relate to him and want to imitate his blueprint of success. This essay will discuss how successful person can impact their native people.


2. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. 
What is your opinion?

Mass media plays a pivotal role in our life. Many people and businesses rely on these mediums for their day to day transactions. On the flip-side it also bombards us with too much or unwanted information. This essay will shed a light on various aspects of this issue.


3. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss

Decision making is a crucial step in a success of a company. Whether to involve employees in this process is a moot point. I advocate that top management should deploy their juniors to make decisions although some may object that it is risky. 

Feedback: Second sentence can be written as: The moot question is that whether involvement of employees is required for the decision making process. Third sentence: If u advocate, then don't write what other side thinks... Just build up the essay on what u think.


4. Discuss the roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change.

Since last few decades climate change is afflicting our planet severely. It's is the duty of the government, companies, and individuals to reduce carbon emission to save the planet. This essay will outline the role of each party in combatting climate change.

5. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?

Mass media plays a pivotal role in our life. Many people and businesses rely on these mediums for their day to day transactions. On the flip-side it also bombards us with too much or unwanted information. This essay will shed a light on various aspects of this issue.

Feedback: You have to clearly mention “The flipside” (What are you going to cover in that para)


6. The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. 
What are the underlying causes? 
Who is responsible to combat this? 
What measures?


No one can overlay the fact that the planet we live in is at serious threat. Increasing number of natural calamities like Tsunami, earthquakes, floods and hurricanes have given us repeated warning signals. This essay will outline few causes and measures that must be implemented by responsible authorities. 

7. Pros and Cons of extreme /adventure sports.

Advancing technology and science has invented new sports, never imagined before with the risks that never existed before. Undoubtedly the feel of a thrill comes at a price and on few occasions it can be death. This essay will discuss the positive and negative aspects of these adventure sports.

Feedback: Try to avoid ‘technology and science’. 
It can also be written as. 

Adventure sports were there before as well but only limited to defense purposes. With the advancement in technology these sports are now accessible by a common man.

8. Some people think law changes our behavior. Discuss.

Law is the only way to have control over the public. People usefully behave in a way that is in accordance with the law so it is true that law changes our behavior. This is essay will discuss few reasons with examples to prove the validity of this statement. 


9. In education system, assessment through formal written examination still valid. Discuss


Without a doubt formal written examination is used widely as assessment criteria. Advancement in technology has open doors for alternate ways to assess educational skills and abilities. This essay will discuss the validity of formal exams as assessment criteria. 

Feedback: In the question they never asked you about the alternative ways of assessment.

Second line can be written as: The moot question as to whether the formal written assessment is reasonable is an interesting issue upon which opinion varies greatly.



10. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What’s your opinion? Good or bad?

Without a doubt, mall culture is spreading its wings in most urban areas by replacing small shops. As a consumer it’s much convenient for us as we can shop for most of our requirement under one roof. In this essay we will look at some pros and cons of this trend. 

Feedback: Second sentence must include what is asked in the question. That tells the reader if u have understood the question or not and the third sentence must inform what u will write in the essay. Tip: Just paraphrase the question.

It can also be written as: The question whether this boom of mall's trend is positive or negative is a complex issue, upon which opinion varies greatly.


11. Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.

Modern lifestyle has brought some drastic changes in a way we function as compared to our traditional lifestyle. People are spending most of their day at work and can hardly spare some time for personal life. I am of the opinion that work and personal life must be balanced. Herein we will discuss few reasons and solutions of this issue. 

Feedback: Tip: Try to write as many academic words as u can.

Third sentence can start as: This essay will outline the compelling reasons
12. It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? 
Do you agree or disagree"

Getting married before finishing studies and getting employed can be arduous at times. Although some may object that it's good to have a helping hand, I would still advocate that getting married later is much better as one can focus on his career. 

Feedback: Although some people may believe in getting married prior to settle their career.


13. Talk about pros/cons in this era of daily inventions.

It is undeniable that inventions have shrunk the boundaries of the world we live in. In this modern era everyday there is some new invention in some part of the world. Although these inventions are meant to solve problems, many have proven to be dangerous. This essay will talk about its positive and negative impacts.


14. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?

It's a human nature to imitate the famous around us. These sports and movie stars being portrayed as personalities with admirable jazzy lifestyle, most youngsters want to imitate them. Whether it is good or bad is a moot question upon which the opinion varies. 
Or
Without a doubt, human nature has been blessed to imitate the famous around them. The moot question as to whether imitating sports persons or a celebrity is an interesting issue, upon which opinion varies greatly. This essay will outline the compelling reasons to show the positive and negative sides of portraying as sportsperson or celebrities.


15. "In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”.
Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology? 
Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.

Man being a social animal usually prefers to belong to a group. Sometime personal ideas may vary from that of the group. The question whether group's ideology afflicts a common man is a complex issue, upon which opinion varies greatly. This essay will outline will outline few reasons to answer the question.


----------



## Sid_d

*Essay topics*



immurockz said:


> Is it true that the essays we get in writing are from a bunch of essays? If it is, can someone provide me the list.


16. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.


Inventions are usually intended to benefit society. A recent invention of What’s-app has proven to be a boon to humanity as it has erased the boundaries in the field of communication. This essay will describe few examples with reasons to answer the question.


17. In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. 
Which do you think is the most important of them? Why?

Without a doubt last century has witnessed numerous inventions compared to any other era. Computers, in my opinion are the biggest invention amongst all, as it has touched mostly each and every one of us in some or the other way. Herein we will discuss compelling reasons to explain its importance. 


18. Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. To what extent do you agree or disagree?

Since last couple of decades there has been a drastic change in mass communication due to information revolution. It has impacted individual's life variedly as the cost of communication has dropped substantially on the contrary it has also augmented immoral activities. Herein we will outline compelling views to discuss its effects.

OR

It is undeniable that advancement in information age has changed the mass communication ways. The moot question as to whether the information revolution has changed the individual's life in both positive and negative way is an interesting issue upon which opinion varies greatly. This essay will outline the compelling reasons to show the positive and negative effects of abundance ways of communications.


19. In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. 
Which do you think is the most important of them? Why?

Without a doubt last century has witnessed numerous inventions compared to any other era. Computers, in my opinion are the biggest invention amongst all, as it has touched mostly each and every one of us in some or the other way. Herein we will discuss compelling reasons to explain its importance. 

20. The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s. Are zoos helping or hurting our animals? Should zoos be banned? Do you agree or disagree?
Since last half century Veganism and animal rights is making headlines. With the advancement of technology many shocking videos have been coming out on animal cruelty and many are becoming aware of animal rights. In this essay we will advocate for banning of zoos as there are alternate ways to see the animals.
Or 
Since last half century Veganism and animal rights is making headlines. With the advancement of technology many shocking videos have been coming out on animal cruelty and many are becoming aware of animal rights. I advocate that Zoos are hurting animal more than helping them. This essay will compile the reasons how animals are getting hurt in Zoos and Zoos should be managed properly rather than put an embargo on them.
21. The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. Agree or Disagree? 
The advancement of the contemporary era has literally changed the definition of literacy. With rapid changes in technology it has become necessary to adapt new stills and dump the obsolete. This essay will discuss compelling reasons to accord with the rubric statement. 

22. The only thing that interferes with my leaning is my education- Einstein. What does he mean by that?
And do you think he is correct? 
As Fred Durst has said, "it's amazing what you learn, when you have never been taught". In the given statement Einstein was conveying the message that, formal education can be a hindrance to one's learning as it imposes a generic view on things around us. In my opinion lessons we learn from life outweigh the teachings of systematic education. Herein, we will discuss few reasons to express our opinion on the subject matter.
Or 
2nd statement: Einstein was alluding to potential hindrances rooted in education.


23. "Marketing strategy for some companies is offers and discounts, for some it is reputation. Should consumer goods companies concentrate special discounts and offers to promote their products or they should focus on reputation? What do you think is more important?
Many FMCG firms face the problem of choosing between short-term strategies versus long term goals. The moot question is whether to opt for short term discounting strategy or to invest in building reputation is a complex issue, upon which opinions may vary. I believe that the benefits company can enjoy from elevated reputation outweigh those from offers and discount which will be discussed in this essay


24. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change
Communication has drifted to a whole new direction and treading expeditiously towards next level. Albeit it has been regarded as a boon to humanity, conversely it has also afflicted many people in way that was never thought before. Herein we will shed a light on both aspects of the issue.
Or herein, this essay will outline the compelling


25. You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study. 
This question sounds bit obscure, I think this topic is incorrectly written. What do you think? I can't fathom this question. Anyways, I'll try….
Climate is a vast area of study. I would focus on 'Climate Change' as an area of study. The reason being, we need to be concerned about drastic environmental changes that are claiming many lives since last couple of decades. 

26. Modern lifestyle has made it harder for people to live a healthy and active lifestyle.
What are the causes of this situation?
Suggest what can be done by the government and large organizations to improve it.
It is undeniable that, modern lifestyle has made is made it tough to maintain healthy and fit lifestyle. Nuclear families and artificially created wants has made it necessary for people to work against the clock. Herein we will discuss compelling reasons & possible solutions to improve the situation.


----------



## vignesh_j

Anybody who is still waiting for results after completing it on Aug 8. Don't know why it is dragging


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Vignesh,

My result is not published as well, Exam date 11th Aug

Regards,
krish


----------



## gd2015

Even I am waiting for the result. I had my exam on 11th August.


----------



## vignesh_j

gd2015 said:


> Even I am waiting for the result. I had my exam on 11th August.


Is this your first attempt? I think first timers need to wait


----------



## Makybe Diva

vignesh_j said:


> Is this your first attempt? I think first timers need to wait


I sat my exam yesterday (first attempt) and had email at 07.30 this morning


----------



## vignesh_j

Makybe Diva said:


> I sat my exam yesterday (first attempt) and had email at 07.30 this morning


,Are you from India, so how was your results, you got your desired scores


----------



## Makybe Diva

vignesh_j said:


> ,Are you from India, so how was your results, you got your desired scores


I am from the UK (Scotland)
90 90 90 90 so very happy


----------



## vignesh_j

Makybe Diva said:


> I am from the UK (Scotland)
> 90 90 90 90 so very happy


Congrats...


----------



## Makybe Diva

vignesh_j said:


> Congrats...


Thank you - I am glad to get it done


----------



## kamy58

vignesh_j said:


> Is this your first attempt? I think first timers need to wait


I had got my results in 14 hours being a first timer, so either you are first timer or repeat taker doesn't matter


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
I took PTE on 11th August and now it says 'Taken-scores reportable'.
However I am not able to check scores because I haven't received any mail. It says I will get a mail saying scores are available. I dont have any emails in spam as well.
any idea how much time it takes for scores to be available after this stage?


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friend,

Same here and I'm unable to view as well, I have read somewhere that it will come on the next day after you receive this message.

Fingers crossed!!! Best wishes to you.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## gd2015

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Same here and I'm unable to view as well, I have read somewhere that it will come on the next day after you receive this message.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!! Best wishes to you.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish




Thanks for the information. I didnt know this.
All the best to you too.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Vignesh,

How are you mate, do share your result and how was your exam? I've mine on 20th


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Diva,

Wonderful score, well done and Congrats. Could you share any tips please?


----------



## Makybe Diva

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Diva,
> 
> Wonderful score, well done and Congrats. Could you share any tips please?


Thanks Vikram

Being from the UK and having spoke English all my life obviously helps however I did do the practice tests to familiarise myself with the format. Without doing so I would never have scored so high.

More specifically

Repeat sentence - I quickly wrote down the first letters of each word to help me remember them as I spoke it back

Multiple choice - Some options can be discounted quickly leaving you with only 1 or 2 options

Retell Lecture - I wrote down some info while listening. There were large chunks of the lecture I missed but this obviously didn't matter. I managed to fill the time talking about the bits I did write so content may not be as important as I had thought ?

Describe graph - As many on here have suggested I described what the graph is showing, detailed the highest value and the lowest (and when they occurred - which month or year for example), described any trends (risen over the period shown). I didn't feel I had done as well here as in the practice tests but again I must have done enough !

I hope this may be of some use - good luck


----------



## valsanail

*Essay samples*

Dear forum members, please could someone share samples of essays on different topics, not only the topics? Is there any doc sheet that people use while practicing?


----------



## vignesh_j

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Vignesh,
> 
> How are you mate, do share your result and how was your exam? I've mine on 20th


Hi Vikram

Iam Fine, i find it hard in speaking on describe graph as i was nervous and tend to use the repeating words, reading was quite tough as i was running out of time, whole exam requires utmost concentration and you need to be in focus all the time. All the best. Still waiting for the results.


----------



## vignesh_j

I got my results , disappointed with speaking and reading as i am unable to cross the 65+, i have booked it again on Aug 25th. i need to prepare more on these aspects.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys.
I have received my PTE results today. Below are my scores. I am filing EOI with 65 points soon. 
Communicative Skills
Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 90

Enabling Skills
Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 89
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

I still cant believe I got a perfect score. My scores in speaking and reading were not above 79 even once in the practice tests. I have mentioned my scores in earlier posts. Hence I recommend everyone to not fret too much over the scores in practice test. Those tests shook my confidence and made me very nervous. I will share my exam experience in detail shortly. 
BTW i really want to thank the members here. Especially Sudeep and Terry for listening to my recordings and boosting my confidence.
Now its my time to give back to the fellow members. I will be glad to help.


----------



## vignesh_j

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I have received my PTE results today. Below are my scores. I am filing EOI with 65 points soon.
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 89
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I still cant believe I got a perfect score. My scores in speaking and reading were not above 79 even once in the practice tests. I have mentioned my scores in earlier posts. Hence I recommend everyone to not fret too much over the scores in practice test. Those tests shook my confidence and made me very nervous. I will share my exam experience in detail shortly.
> BTW i really want to thank the members here. Especially Sudeep and Terry for listening to my recordings and boosting my confidence.
> Now its my time to give back to the fellow members. I will be glad to help.


Congrats Bro.. on your super scores, please share the tips in reading and speaking.


----------



## Makybe Diva

gd2015 said:


> Hence I recommend everyone to not fret too much over the scores in practice test. Those tests shook my confidence and made me very nervous


I agree with this completely. My speaking scores were constantly around 65-70 but I got 90 in the exam.


----------



## gd2015

vignesh_j said:


> Congrats Bro.. on your super scores, please share the tips in reading and speaking.


I shared my recordings for describe graphs on the thread. Listen to it and check if it helps you.


----------



## gd2015

*PTE experience*

Hi Everyone.
Please find below my approach to PTE exam preparations.
Please go through the posts on this thread for preparation material. There is nothing extra that I did apart from the links that are shared in various threads.
Listening
I found this section to be the easiest and I didn't prepare much for it other than going through the practice tests of PTE and Macmillan.
Questions are relatively straighforward in this section apart from the ones where last words are beeped. For these questions listen to the recording carefully because its very important to understand the overall message in the recording.
Writing
This section is also relatively simple. The list shared for the essay topics is quite exhaustive and there are few links where we can check sample responses. I went through the list of essay topics ones and though over the kind of response I can write. That's all. Please make sure not to commit any spelling mistakes. I chose to write simpler words over complicated ones where there is a chance of spelling mistake.
Reading
I was surprised by my scores in reading in the scored tests since I believed I was answering questions correctly. I didn't score 79+ even once. The difficulty level of actual exam was high with a few confusing fill in the blanks and jumbled paragraphs. Again there are links in posts which can help you in practicing. I believe time management is the most important factor in this section. I finished reading with just a few seconds left. Many test takers at my center could not finish all the questions.
Speaking
I found this section to be the most difficult. Even in the actual exam I could not repeat 2 -3 sentencs correctly. But I was happy with my performance in read aloud. Also I didnt finish my answers for a few describe graphs. ( I suppose marks are not deducted for this). Speaking requires utmost concentration and this section can be cracked if you are attentive throughout the exam.
General Tips
1. I practiced 'Read Aloud' from BBC's website. I read aloud articles on various topics ( not just the ones which I like) and recorded my response for all of them. 
2. I practiced describe graphs from the link for IELTS which was shared on this thread. I recorded all my responses some of which I have shared on the thread.
3. I am not sure of the markings in scored tests. I performed on same levels in scored test B ( which I ordered again and wasted my money) and in the actual exam. I scored only 69 in scored test but 90 in the actual one.
4. Finally please go through the score quide for PTE. It will help you immensely to understand the scoring pattern and strategize accordingly.


----------



## terry3218

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Please find below my approach to PTE exam preparations.
> Please go through the posts on this thread for preparation material. There is nothing extra that I did apart from the links that are shared in various threads.
> Listening
> I found this section to be the easiest and I didn't prepare much for it other than going through the practice tests of PTE and Macmillan.
> Questions are relatively straighforward in this section apart from the ones where last words are beeped. For these questions listen to the recording carefully because its very important to understand the overall message in the recording.
> Writing
> This section is also relatively simple. The list shared for the essay topics is quite exhaustive and there are few links where we can check sample responses. I went through the list of essay topics ones and though over the kind of response I can write. That's all. Please make sure not to commit any spelling mistakes. I chose to write simpler words over complicated ones where there is a chance of spelling mistake.
> Reading
> I was surprised by my scores in reading in the scored tests since I believed I was answering questions correctly. I didn't score 79+ even once. The difficulty level of actual exam was high with a few confusing fill in the blanks and jumbled paragraphs. Again there are links in posts which can help you in practicing. I believe time management is the most important factor in this section. I finished reading with just a few seconds left. Many test takers at my center could not finish all the questions.
> Speaking
> I found this section to be the most difficult. Even in the actual exam I could not repeat 2 -3 sentencs correctly. But I was happy with my performance in read aloud. Also I didnt finish my answers for a few describe graphs. ( I suppose marks are not deducted for this). Speaking requires utmost concentration and this section can be cracked if you are attentive throughout the exam.
> General Tips
> 1. I practiced 'Read Aloud' from BBC's website. I read aloud articles on various topics ( not just the ones which I like) and recorded my response for all of them.
> 2. I practiced describe graphs from the link for IELTS which was shared on this thread. I recorded all my responses some of which I have shared on the thread.
> 3. I am not sure of the markings in scored tests. I performed on same levels in scored test B ( which I ordered again and wasted my money) and in the actual exam. I scored only 69 in scored test but 90 in the actual one.
> 4. Finally please go through the score quide for PTE. It will help you immensely to understand the scoring pattern and strategize accordingly.


Thank you so much man. You are such an inspiration!


----------



## sudeepdai

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I have received my PTE results today. Below are my scores. I am filing EOI with 65 points soon.
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 89
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I still cant believe I got a perfect score. My scores in speaking and reading were not above 79 even once in the practice tests. I have mentioned my scores in earlier posts. Hence I recommend everyone to not fret too much over the scores in practice test. Those tests shook my confidence and made me very nervous. I will share my exam experience in detail shortly.
> BTW i really want to thank the members here. Especially Sudeep and Terry for listening to my recordings and boosting my confidence.
> Now its my time to give back to the fellow members. I will be glad to help.


Hi5 on the score mate.

Thanks for the acknowledgement as well. Glad I could be of help to someone to achieve what they want.

Cheers!


----------



## gd2015

sudeepdai said:


> Hi5 on the score mate.
> 
> Cheers!


Special thanks to you Sudeep. It wouldn't have been possible without your help. You really boosted my confidence.
Also, I went through all your posts where you guided other applicants and tried following your suggestions.
Many thanks to you.


----------



## Eagle471

Congratulations GD on your result. great to hear.


----------



## Eagle471

As I have posted earlier regarding my first PTE experience, I had some technical issues on one question in speaking and hence my speaking score went down to 54.
S-54
W-70
R-70
L-67

I have followed up continuously with them to reevaluate my speaking scores ,at last they said that reevaluation is not possible as it is a computer evaluation and scoring is interlinked with each section.

They have investigated on my query and apologized me as there was some technical issue with the recording of one Retell lecture....Only option they had is to reschedule my exam with no cost. I agreed with that and they have arranged the exam on Aug 31st. Started off with my preparation again. My target is 65 in each.

My suggestion to all the members who are about to write the exam is if you face any issues with the Audio raise your hand immediately and make a note of question number. Make sure you speak to invigilator to ask them to send the query right away to Pearson. The same thing I have done.


----------



## Vikram_99

Many congratulations GD


----------



## gd2015

Eagle471 said:


> Congratulations GD on your result. great to hear.


Thanks a lot


----------



## immurockz

People who are scheduling their exams just enter this coupon code PTE2015... It gives you 10% discount. I got it today.


----------



## gd2015

Vikram_99 said:


> Many congratulations GD


Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hey GD ! your scores are flawless man ! Congrats.

frnds, I have my PTE-A test on 5th Sep. I am practicing hard; however, I noticed that in reading section I am always running out of time. It's taking me almost 60 minutes to complete Reading section in offline practice test.

Can anyone suggest how can I improve on my time as there would be only 32 to 40 minutes for reading section.

Thanks,


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear fellow applicants,

I got my IELTS results today:
Listening 8.5
Reading 8.5
Speaking 7
Writing 6.5

That's really sad because I was very confident I'd get a good score for Writing as in my opinion I wrote 2 very good essays.

I just requested a revision, but does anyone know how many days does it take for them to give you the new results?

I guess it's time to focus on the PTE test now.

Best,


----------



## cozmopravesh

isaiasfritsch,

I have observed that IELTS scores every one less on Writing, I do not know what is their criteria for writing as you can see others IELTS score you will find almost everyone scores low in Writing or people suspect that it's their another way to make more money. 

People are getting good score in PTE-A. Instead for asking for reevaluation and paying them another some of money, i suggest to focus on PTE-A.

P.S. - Can someone answer my above post plz?


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Guys,

I have few question regarding PTE scores.
1.Once we got the result, is there any need to validate the score or it is automatically validated.
2.which number we need to enter while entering EOI details.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Saisakahi

Hi I am non native english speaker from India. Currently working in US.I have planned to take PTE over IELTs in a months time. Please help me with the below questions
1) Is PTE is easier than IELTS ? I need 10 points to qualify.I have a month time is tht enough? 
2) I see most of the test dates are full in the month of SEP .Can I request for any date at my convenience ? 
3) Is it advisable buy any book and just follow that for the preparion? Can someone suggest a book and also any additional free online material ? 
4) Is there any software I can use to test my speaking skill ? 
5)Will there be any difference in score if I take the test in India or in US? I know it should not be.
I will remove the duplicate question.


----------



## gd2015

Hi Guys
I received my PTE score today. However at the bottom of the pdf it says "NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score
Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."

When I click on the link I am not able to sign in using my login credentials.
Can someone please suggest what needs to be done.


----------



## sudeepdai

You dont have to get it authenticated for migration purposes. 

It is only for academic purposes. The downloadable pdf is good enough.

This is what I was told at the test center.


----------



## gd2015

sudeepdai said:


> You dont have to get it authenticated for migration purposes.
> 
> It is only for academic purposes. The downloadable pdf is good enough.
> 
> This is what I was told at the test center.


Thanks Sudeepdai. I have another question.
Do we need to mention the test taker ID or Registration ID in EOI?


----------



## sudeepdai

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Sudeepdai. I have another question.
> 
> Do we need to mention the test taker ID or Registration ID in EOI?



The one written vertically nearby your photo.


----------



## gd2015

sudeepdai said:


> The one written vertically nearby your photo.



ok. Got it. Its Registration ID then. Thanks


----------



## freestyler84

Congrats gd! Well done, and thanks for sharing your tips 



gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys.
> I have received my PTE results today. Below are my scores. I am filing EOI with 65 points soon.
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 89
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I still cant believe I got a perfect score. My scores in speaking and reading were not above 79 even once in the practice tests. I have mentioned my scores in earlier posts. Hence I recommend everyone to not fret too much over the scores in practice test. Those tests shook my confidence and made me very nervous. I will share my exam experience in detail shortly.
> BTW i really want to thank the members here. Especially Sudeep and Terry for listening to my recordings and boosting my confidence.
> Now its my time to give back to the fellow members. I will be glad to help.


----------



## valsanail

Dear friends, please could you please share some tips how I can complete the essay in time? After having 40 min in IELTS it's pretty difficult to change the format to fulfill in 20 min. please help


----------



## Baljit Singh

gd2015 said:


> ok. Got it. Its Registration ID then. Thanks


Hi Dear,

I am still not clear which ID we need to put in EOI form.
Is Test Taker ID or something else?

Thanks


----------



## gd2015

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am still not clear which ID we need to put in EOI form.
> Is Test Taker ID or something else?
> 
> Thanks


Hi
Its not the test taker ID. It's the registration ID.


----------



## terry3218

valsanail said:


> Dear friends, please could you please share some tips how I can complete the essay in time? After having 40 min in IELTS it's pretty difficult to change the format to fulfill in 20 min. please help


I have the same question. After writing so many essays for IELTS, I find the idea of writing a 200-300 word essay in 20 minutes to be daunting. Hope someone will chip in with insights soon.


----------



## krish4aus

freestyler84 said:


> Congrats gd! Well done, and thanks for sharing your tips


Hi Friend,

Excellent news, good luck.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

*My PTE Score & Experience*



krish4aus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I thought of sharing my exam experience with the forum members. Let me know if you need any inputs.
> To start with, there is a debate around use of 'give exam','took exam'.Basically you give them the answer and they take your money(quote by GMAT student)
> My exam was yesterday at Chopras Bangalore. My take on this exam center is that it is good, however this was my first experience so not sure about the other center. There was 4 of us, it was less noisy and manageable. The exam center is very close to Trinity metro station. I was the first person to arrive at the center, which ensured that i got system at the corner. While, I didn't expect this to work against me. Yes, during the Re-tell lecture the speaker stopped working and I have to get assistance from the coordinator. I was given a different system and exam continued. Fingers crossed to see if this will affect my Speaking score. If anyone has experienced this, please do let me know your outcome.
> 
> After the initial procedure, the exam started around 2.40PM. I was very nervous to start with as I have given 2 practice test and got scores between 60-65. You are asked to introduce yourself and I managed to do this and felt relaxed.
> 
> *Speaking Section:*
> Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different.
> Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy one's. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.
> Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow loose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.
> I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of barcharts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
> Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How maths and science are interlinked','How Napolean III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.
> Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day'  That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.
> Writing Section
> Summarize text - There were 3 questions , 1 - 'How police force helped in training the students in school', 2 - 'Scientific Innovation',3 - 'About social media'
> Write Essay - Only 1 essay similar to the topics shared by forum members 'Mass media TV,Newspaper,Radio have influenced people younger generation' Discuss with example ? .Don't forget to review your essay. keep 2-3 mins for reciew.There are lot of references available in youtube and in the forum as well. For templates, you can watch Ryan's IELTS. You may choose any.
> *Reading section*
> Fill in the blanks - I struggle in this as I get confused with similar words. I felt the practice test was easier than actual for this section. There were plenty of question in the section, I was unable to count them and it was tiresome and time consuming. I waited for the Re-order paragraph but these questions never stopped. Very tiring.
> Re-order Paragraph - This was easier than practice test. A total of 3 re-order paragraph. 2 was easy and 1 was a little tricky.
> Multiple choice & Single choice - As most of you are aware, multiple choice contains negative marks so choose wisely. There were 3-4 question, except for 2 I choose only one answer and moved on.
> It's vital to keep your time in check. As there are many questions, manage your time effectively. I was just about to crack this on time.
> *Listening*
> My speaker was okay and I was back from the optional break. Please do take the break as it helps to relax and focus better in listening.You may raise your hand and inform the coordinator. The key to this section is concentration. I would have been happy if coffee was provided
> Most of the questions are similar to reading. For choose single answer, I didn't take any notes and focussed on the speech and was able to get the right answer(Hope I was right)
> Followed same pattern for multiple choice, where I choose only the answer I was very sure.
> When you summarize text, please take note of spellings and grammer. Agree that content matters but spelling mistake will cost us heavily.Also make note of names,years and sentences that are stressed. You should be able to understand the crux of the topic to write. In summarize text, 3 lectures in total. 1 - Einsten invention, 2 - Economy of Europe... 3 - Globalization and why this is the need of the hour...
> Select missing word - 3 to 4 questions.
> Highlight incorrect word - Follow the lecture closely, move your cursor along.Just before the start of the lecture skim through the text , it helps. 1 lecture was fast and it was difficult to follow and the other 2 was slow.
> Write with diction - If you have time, you may write this in notebook and then type in system. This is what i did.
> 
> I have managed to write to the best of my memory, apologies if I have missed any.
> 
> Personally I feel this exam test your concentration and if you concentrate, practice hard you should be able to clear. I was targeting 79+ but doubt if I can achieve this.
> 
> I learned a lot from this forum and as a token of thanks I'm sharing these info, hope this will benefit others.. All the best..
> 
> I need information on RPL and state sponsorship. Will be happy if anyone can advise on this. I plan to apply on my own but agent claims that RPL,Statesponsor is very difficult and there are high possibility of rejection. I assume this is a marketing tactics, will be grateful for any help or assistance.
> 
> Thanks you and have a good day!!
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


Dear All,

Glad to share with you all that I got my result yesterday. Below is the score report

Speaking - 77
Listening - 69
Writing -69
Reading - 79.

Re-posting my experience so that you can compare my result. I did my best in Listening and did't do reading section well but happy as I can claim 10points now.

To give a bakground, I have started speaking in English only after joining work 8 years back. So for other test takers, you could easily get through this exam. 
Be confident, practice hard and wish everyone a great success.

I thank the forum for all the help received and happy to help others on any front.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi,

If you have a good typing speed or even average you will easily write an essay within the given time frame. You just need to prepare yourself with the content to write in 2-3 minutes then 15 minutes would be enough for you to write the essay and 2 minutes for revision. I've practiced it and it is possible.


----------



## samjhibaschhu1

Hello Guys,
Just got my PTE results. Had no hope of cracking it, but finally did it with great support of bhai sudeepdai. Here are my results:
Listening:71
Reading:76
Speaking:73
Writing:84
:boxing:


----------



## tikki2282

Hi, Did anybody appeared for PTE rescores? What's the process and does it helps?


----------



## tedtran

Hi guys,
New to the forum here.

I am not sure whether this is the right place to post this. My question is about IELTS vs. PTE-A.

I have taken IELTS twice in the past 8 months. One in January with L:8.5 R:8 S:7.5 W:7.5. I sat again on 01/08 and the results came out last Friday: L:9 R:9 S:7 W:7.5. 

I need to get four 8s for IELTS. My question is should I give IELTS another attempt or should I try PTE instead?


----------



## tikki2282

Go for PTE-A Tedtran..


----------



## cssathe

Where can we get free online practice tests for PTE-A?


----------



## kamy58

terry3218 said:


> I have the same question. After writing so many essays for IELTS, I find the idea of writing a 200-300 word essay in 20 minutes to be daunting. Hope someone will chip in with insights soon.


20 minutes are enough in PTE because you can type more words than write in same time. You don't have to erase, rewrite, you get the word count at the bottom and don't have to count like IELTS. You can cut,copy,paste your sentences to fit in structure you want to follow. So, it is just as good as 40 minutes in IELTS. I have taken both and I can vouch for it, moreover, you can write in MS word and see how much you can write and accordingly pace your typing.


----------



## sudeepdai

tedtran said:


> Hi guys,
> New to the forum here.
> 
> I am not sure whether this is the right place to post this. My question is about IELTS vs. PTE-A.
> 
> I have taken IELTS twice in the past 8 months. One in January with L:8.5 R:8 S:7.5 W:7.5. I sat again on 01/08 and the results came out last Friday: L:9 R:9 S:7 W:7.5.
> 
> I need to get four 8s for IELTS. My question is should I give IELTS another attempt or should I try PTE instead?


Try PTE.

Have seen a lot of people in the same dilemma. 
PTE is quite liberal for its marking. 

See the materials first. find out about the test and see if it suits you.

My suggestion for you is to give it a shot.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## bhugupta

Hi Guys,

I sit in test twice and lacking with few marks in listening

L- 61, 59 

Not sure where it went wrong. Can someone give good tips to increase the score in listening.

Also, I am interested to know which section have more mark to score so that I can concentrate high on that. I saw score guide, however, still looking opinion from this forum.

I am aiming to get 65+

Also some tips in writing as I scored 64, 65, and afraid that it may not be dropped.
Many thanks.


----------



## Baljit Singh

bhugupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I sit in test twice and lacking with few marks in listening
> 
> L- 61, 59
> 
> Not sure where it went wrong. Can someone give good tips to increase the score in listening.
> 
> Also, I am interested to know which section have more mark to score so that I can concentrate high on that. I saw score guide, however, still looking opinion from this forum.
> 
> I am aiming to get 65+
> 
> Also some tips in writing as I scored 64, 65, and afraid that it may not be dropped.
> Many thanks.



HI ,

In listening first read the question carefully before audio starts and just have a brief look into options given. Once the audio starts make point of them and then llok into the options in detail, most probably you will find the answer.

Thanks


----------



## bhugupta

Baljit Singh said:


> HI ,
> 
> In listening first read the question carefully before audio starts and just have a brief look into options given. Once the audio starts make point of them and then llok into the options in detail, most probably you will find the answer.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks.

Can you please tell me which section have more marks and need to be focused.


----------



## Baljit Singh

bhugupta said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can you please tell me which section have more marks and need to be focused.


Single answer,multiple answer has the maximum marks but I am not sure about other sections.
One more thing, practice hard for spellings as in fill in the blanks section they have 2-3 complex words which looks easy while hearing but in writing it is not so easy .
Some words like portrait,accumulate,evacuation,judgment,manoevuer.stipend

Thanks


----------



## paulraj85

Hi guys,

I'm aiming for the score 65. Yesterday i attempted Scored Test A below are my marks

Overall Score: 54

Listening 60
Reading 47
Speaking 53
Writing 56

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 44
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 79

I'm really bad in reading, my scheduled an exam on 25th Aug, will I get the desired score in actual exam? because these practice scores pulled my hope down.


----------



## tedtran

Hi sudeepdai,

Thank you for your advice. Looking at your signature, I can see that you received a similar result in IELTS like what I did. Then you sat the PTE-A and got perfect mark 90 in all four components. Would you be so kind to share the experience and relevant tips when you sat the PTE-A test? How did you feel about the test overall? Thank you in advance.



sudeepdai said:


> Try PTE.
> 
> Have seen a lot of people in the same dilemma.
> PTE is quite liberal for its marking.
> 
> See the materials first. find out about the test and see if it suits you.
> 
> My suggestion for you is to give it a shot.
> 
> Best of luck.
> Cheers


----------



## gd2015

paulraj85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm aiming for the score 65. Yesterday i attempted Scored Test A below are my marks
> 
> Overall Score: 54
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 47
> Speaking 53
> Writing 56
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I'm really bad in reading, my scheduled an exam on 25th Aug, will I get the desired score in actual exam? because these practice scores pulled my hope down.


Your practice scores are low but don't worry too much about them. I had low scores in my scored tests as well. Practice as much as you can in reading. Macmillan should help you. Timing is the key in reading so time your reading sections in your practice sessions as well. Listening should be fine if you are attentive throughout the section. For writing you can refer to the list of essays and prepare your answers.


----------



## indy2aus

*PTE is tougher than IELTS*



gd2015 said:


> Your practice scores are low but don't worry too much about them. I had low scores in my scored tests as well. Practice as much as you can in reading. Macmillan should help you. Timing is the key in reading so time your reading sections in your practice sessions as well. Listening should be fine if you are attentive throughout the section. For writing you can refer to the list of essays and prepare your answers.


Hi All,

I just don't want to spread negative news on PTE. I am finding PTE is tougher than IELTS in many ways. Reading is damn killer, esp reorder phrases and multiple answers. 
Writing has narrow time for same word count. You need to be really fast enough to type in 20 minutes nearly 250 word count. IELTS listening is damn easy where I scored 9. 

But only problem in IELTS is, not getting required scores at least in one band. I am sure this is quite intentional by giving 0.5 less than required band. IELTS people are easily finding from our form where we want to migrate. If you keep it Australia then getting 7 is almost nightmare. They know the value of band 7 in Aus migration. 

Then what is the best bet? Well! it all depends on your individual strengths and weakness. First attempt few practice tests in PTE, if you can crack in few tougher sections. This would be your best bet. Or else, keep attempting until at the mercy of IELTS testers. 

hope this helps people here. As I have written both tests and stuck in between. 

Thanks for educating me by giving lot of knowledge on Aus PR process.


----------



## indy2aus

*need help in reading*



gd2015 said:


> Your practice scores are low but don't worry too much about them. I had low scores in my scored tests as well. Practice as much as you can in reading. Macmillan should help you. Timing is the key in reading so time your reading sections in your practice sessions as well. Listening should be fine if you are attentive throughout the section. For writing you can refer to the list of essays and prepare your answers.


Hi GD,

Congrats for getting 90 in all sections. Can you pls help me in reading section based on your understanding. 

In reorder sentences, is it essential to be all sentences in correct order. Can we claim partial marks even 2 sentences are incorrect.Please help me. 

Also how you guys are writing in 20 minutes 200-300 word count essay. Please provide tips.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sudeepdai

tedtran said:


> Hi sudeepdai,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice. Looking at your signature, I can see that you received a similar result in IELTS like what I did. Then you sat the PTE-A and got perfect mark 90 in all four components. Would you be so kind to share the experience and relevant tips when you sat the PTE-A test? How did you feel about the test overall? Thank you in advance.




There is a lot to be shared. Please go through my posts here. I have given all the knowledge i had here.

If still not satisfied, message me. Will help you for sure.

Cheers


----------



## bhugupta

Baljit Singh said:


> Single answer,multiple answer has the maximum marks but I am not sure about other sections.
> One more thing, practice hard for spellings as in fill in the blanks section they have 2-3 complex words which looks easy while hearing but in writing it is not so easy .
> Some words like portrait,accumulate,evacuation,judgment,manoevuer.stipend
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Baljit for your help.

Anybody have any thought how marks in listening section distributed, and which section requires more attention.


----------



## barney83

Questions to those who bought the gold kit. Let's say i did one of the test and after i finished one of the section, can i pause and come back to it again or must i finish all the test once i started it?


----------



## andreyx108b

barney83 said:


> Questions to those who bought the gold kit. Let's say i did one of the test and after i finished one of the section, can i pause and come back to it again or must i finish all the test once i started it?


Yes you can, but... I would not do it - do ur practice under exam condition.


----------



## gd2015

indy2aus said:


> Hi GD,
> 
> Congrats for getting 90 in all sections. Can you pls help me in reading section based on your understanding.
> 
> In reorder sentences, is it essential to be all sentences in correct order. Can we claim partial marks even 2 sentences are incorrect.Please help me.
> 
> Also how you guys are writing in 20 minutes 200-300 word count essay. Please provide tips.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi
Please go through the scoring guide for PTE. I have mentioned it in my earlier posts as well. This will help you understand and strategize your exam better.
Re-order sentences have marks for adjacent sentences. So if there are 5 sentences in total, the question will carry 4 marks. For every pair of adjacent sentence, 1 mark is allotted. So you are claim partial marks in re-order sentences.


----------



## indy2aus

*Thanks*



gd2015 said:


> Hi
> Please go through the scoring guide for PTE. I have mentioned it in my earlier posts as well. This will help you understand and strategize your exam better.
> Re-order sentences have marks for adjacent sentences. So if there are 5 sentences in total, the question will carry 4 marks. For every pair of adjacent sentence, 1 mark is allotted. So you are claim partial marks in re-order sentences.


Thank you so much GD2015! Indeed it's a great help.


----------



## shavu

vignesh_j said:


> I got my results , disappointed with speaking and reading as i am unable to cross the 65+, i have booked it again on Aug 25th. i need to prepare more on these aspects.


Same here :-(

All the best for your next attempt.


----------



## Rani74

shavu said:


> Same here :-(
> 
> All the best for your next attempt.


Is it that the test is getting tougher and hence scoring is not possible?!!! I am getting scared to hell, I have my test on 18th :-(, and want 79+....mission impossible huh!!!


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Deall fellow test takers,

So I just completed my first PTE scored test (Test 1 from their website). Here are the results:
Listening 66
Reading 66
Speaking 57
Writing 65

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 49
Pronunciation 34
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 79

What do you guys think? Many have reported that the online tests are harder than the actual test and that they have got lower results on these scored tests but above 79 on the real test.

Is that a good start for a first timer?

Best,


----------



## valsanail

Ah, isaiasfritsch, I came here to post the same question, I am planning to take the practice test in a few days, what ara my chances to score 79+ on real exam if I get 60-75 while practicing?


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi

valsanail said:


> Ah, isaiasfritsch, I came here to post the same question, I am planning to take the practice test in a few days, what ara my chances to score 79+ on real exam if I get 60-75 while practicing?


Hi Valsanail,
Please check my earlier posts where I have given details of my score in both practise tests and actual test.

Its not guaranteed that you would score 79+ in each if you are getting 60-75 in practise test. However, your score is close to achieving the target it real exam.( keep practising)

Remember, you would need lot more concentration in the real exam than in practise test.

All the best.


----------



## gd2015

isaiasfritsch said:


> Deall fellow test takers,
> 
> So I just completed my first PTE scored test (Test 1 from their website). Here are the results:
> Listening 66
> Reading 66
> Speaking 57
> Writing 65
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 34
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> What do you guys think? Many have reported that the online tests are harder than the actual test and that they have got lower results on these scored tests but above 79 on the real test.
> 
> Is that a good start for a first timer?
> 
> Best,


I had scores for 58 and 71 in speaking in the two practice tests. But I managed to get a score of 90 in the real exam. Concentration is the key. I did mess up 2-3 repeat sentences but other than that I did fairly well in all the other sections in speaking. 
If you concentrate well and fine tune your strategy, 79+ is achievable in the actual exam


----------



## cathy88

facing difficulties in speaking section too as I think "describe an image" and "re-tell a lecture" are tough. Even can't score the "repeat sentence" part. felt so worried when doing the practice questions. Like getting all above 79 is just impossible for me.:sad:


----------



## cathy88

gd2015 said:


> I had scores for 58 and 71 in speaking in the two practice tests. But I managed to get a score of 90 in the real exam. Concentration is the key. I did mess up 2-3 repeat sentences but other than that I did fairly well in all the other sections in speaking.
> If you concentrate well and fine tune your strategy, 79+ is achievable in the actual exam


Your score is just amazing. My dream scores! I really hope i can make it. it sounds so unreachable for me.


----------



## cathy88

You are so good! I am seriously envious for those dream scores! I am striving hard to get above 79 but it seems so impossible for me.


----------



## gd2015

cathy88 said:


> facing difficulties in speaking section too as I think "describe an image" and "re-tell a lecture" are tough. Even can't score the "repeat sentence" part. felt so worried when doing the practice questions. Like getting all above 79 is just impossible for me.:sad:


I have shared recordings for 'describe image' in one of my earlier posts. Please go through them. It might be of some help. I think I spoke on similar lines in the actual exam as well.
For 're-tell a lecture' note down as much as you can and then just speak on those lines.


----------



## SURYA123

I've been reading tips for a while and people here helped me a lot. Received my PTE-A score, after 2 attempts, dream come true!!! Thanks guys.

Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 86

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 74
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90

So guys, stay strong.. :fencing:
Cheers


----------



## terry3218

gd2015 said:


> I had scores for 58 and 71 in speaking in the two practice tests. But I managed to get a score of 90 in the real exam. Concentration is the key. I did mess up 2-3 repeat sentences but other than that I did fairly well in all the other sections in speaking.
> If you concentrate well and fine tune your strategy, 79+ is achievable in the actual exam


Didn't you face even the smallest of difficulties in other parts of speaking. For example, didn't you even hesitate or fumble the slightest in describe image and/or retell lecture?


----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> Didn't you face even the smallest of difficulties in other parts of speaking. For example, didn't you even hesitate or fumble the slightest in describe image and/or retell lecture?


Terry - I don't remember exactly. 
But I was quite content with my performace for read aloud. After those fumbles in repeat sentence, other sections were fine. I dont remember fumbling after that. I was very mindful of my sentence constructions because I was lacking on them a little in the practice tests. I also tried to speak little slower than the usual. 
BTW I was still speaking in a couple of describe graphs when the mike got cut off. I was worried that it might impact my scores but it didnt.


----------



## krish4aus

cathy88 said:


> facing difficulties in speaking section too as I think "describe an image" and "re-tell a lecture" are tough. Even can't score the "repeat sentence" part. felt so worried when doing the practice questions. Like getting all above 79 is just impossible for me.:sad:


Hi Cathy,

I had the same feeling after my practice test, the sections you mentioned above were really tough for me. But I scored 79 in speaking, while I didn't fumble in the exam I was very sure that the content was different to what was shown in the question.

Listen to jd recording, it is helpful and keep up the spirit you will reach your score with continuous practice.

Regards,
krish


----------



## terry3218

gd2015 said:


> Terry - I don't remember exactly.
> But I was quite content with my performace for read aloud. After those fumbles in repeat sentence, other sections were fine. I dont remember fumbling after that. I was very mindful of my sentence constructions because I was lacking on them a little in the practice tests. I also tried to speak little slower than the usual.
> BTW I was still speaking in a couple of describe graphs when the mike got cut off. I was worried that it might impact my scores but it didnt.


Thanks. Anyway, what structure did you use for writing your essays?


----------



## batra786

SURYA123 said:


> I've been reading tips for a while and people here helped me a lot. Received my PTE-A score, after 2 attempts, dream come true!!! Thanks guys.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 86
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 74
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> So guys, stay strong.. :fencing:
> Cheers


Hey
Congratsss!!!
Do share, how you prepared and your experience with pte-a.

Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## batra786

batra786 said:


> Hey
> Congratsss!!!
> Do share, how you prepared and your experience with pte-a.
> 
> Thanks
> Pankaj


How about your previous score, tips how you achieved this dream score.
Thanks


----------



## gagan.28

Hi Guys, I'm planning to appear for PTE exam in Sept. Can someone guide me some tips or reference material that can help me to score 70+ in each module.


----------



## Rani74

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm planning to appear for PTE exam in Sept. Can someone guide me some tips or reference material that can help me to score 70+ in each module.


That's an easily achievable score, just go through the materials shared in this forum. All the best.


----------



## kashifhameed45

Hi all,

I've one query regarding applying for PTE practice tests (A,B), there has been an option for "Discount Code". I tried to write PTE2015 as fellow members mentioned in their post.

Can someone confirm me what should I write in that option. 
Thanks


----------



## krish4aus

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've one query regarding applying for PTE practice tests (A,B), there has been an option for "Discount Code". I tried to write PTE2015 as fellow members mentioned in their post.
> 
> Can someone confirm me what should I write in that option.
> Thanks


Hi,

The discount code is for the exam and not for the practice test. When you book the exam, you can mention the discount code after finalizing the date in the website. You can avail 10% off but this is not the discount code for practice test.

Regards,
krish


----------



## kashifhameed45

Thanks Krish for your reply


----------



## atmahesh




----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> Thanks. Anyway, what structure did you use for writing your essays?


For essays, I broke my essay into 3 paragraphs. 
1st para - I mentioned the introduction and my stand on the topic
2nd para - I mentioned the reasons for my view and explained it with some examples
3rd para - Conclusion

Some people mention reasons for the viewpoint in 2nd para and examples in 3rd para.

My approach is to mention a reason and then follow it with an example.


----------



## GayathriAus

Hello Guys,

I m appearing for the PTE - A exam in end of Aug 2015. It will be great help if you guys can share the PTE material and practice test .. 

Thanks alot.

Gayathri


----------



## das999

Thanks for post krish4aus but some of the links posted are broken. can you please repost links to them. ( i cannot post links as i am a newbie)


----------



## bod_roy

hi there,

I have one question regarding PTE-A speaking section. 

Some questions in there are allotted 40 seconds time to speak. However sometimes I am seeing my answer is getting finished well before 40 seconds (say 33 seconds) and the recording stops 3 seconds after that (say at 36th second).

Does it mean that it doesn't record anything as my answer or record my full answer that finished in 33 seconds.

Please advice.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## soup

gd2015 said:


> For essays, I broke my essay into 3 paragraphs.
> 1st para - I mentioned the introduction and my stand on the topic
> 2nd para - I mentioned the reasons for my view and explained it with some examples
> 3rd para - Conclusion
> 
> Some people mention reasons for the viewpoint in 2nd para and examples in 3rd para.
> 
> My approach is to mention a reason and then follow it with an example.


Do you remember what was your essay topic on in the PTE exam?


----------



## gd2015

bod_roy said:


> hi there,
> 
> I have one question regarding PTE-A speaking section.
> 
> Some questions in there are allotted 40 seconds time to speak. However sometimes I am seeing my answer is getting finished well before 40 seconds (say 33 seconds) and the recording stops 3 seconds after that (say at 36th second).
> 
> Does it mean that it doesn't record anything as my answer or record my full answer that finished in 33 seconds.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


It means your answer till the 33rd second is recorded. But try to speak till atleast 38th or 39th second. Marks would be deducted if you speak for lesser duration


----------



## gd2015

soup said:


> Do you remember what was your essay topic on in the PTE exam?


Essay topic was something like "Do you think the place where a person grew up helps him/her in accomplishing goals in life. Do you agree or disagree.Mention an example."
something like this. I don't remember exactly


----------



## soup

das999 said:


> Thanks for post krish4aus but some of the links posted are broken. can you please repost links to them. ( i cannot post links as i am a newbie)


Many links I found helpful in this forum:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa

IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary

https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1

PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests

Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy gd2015

Just posting to appreciate the enthusiasm you have to help so many out here. 
Cheers brother.

Need many people like you here.

Keep posting. 

Cheers!!


----------



## gd2015

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy gd2015
> 
> Just posting to appreciate the enthusiasm you have to help so many out here.
> Cheers brother.
> 
> Need many people like you here.
> 
> Keep posting.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks Sudeep.

I owe it to the forum and many members who helped me out including you. I remember reading a post where you mentioned something like "PTE is the only exam standing between you and Australia" and it really motivated me just days before the exam.

Also I feel forum members have shared enough tips/inputs/materials to crack the exam. I went through almost all the posts during my preparation and I didnt have to look for anything else. Since I have benefited so much from the inputs here, I feel now its my time to give it back.


----------



## batra786

gd2015 said:


> Thanks Sudeep.
> 
> I owe it to the forum and many members who helped me out including you. I remember reading a post where you mentioned something like "PTE is the only exam standing between you and Australia" and it really motivated me just days before the exam.
> 
> Also I feel forum members have shared enough tips/inputs/materials to crack the exam. I went through almost all the posts during my preparation and I didnt have to look for anything else. Since I have benefited so much from the inputs here, I feel now its my time to give it back.


Thanks
I hope I can also crack the exam.

Any tips and experience will be helpful.


----------



## asfandyarali

terry3218 said:


> Thanks. Anyway, what structure did you use for writing your essays?


Hey Terry, I hope you doing fine. Can I attempt PTE here in Islamabad, Pakistan?


----------



## atmahesh

asfandyarali said:


> Hey Terry, I hope you doing fine. Can I attempt PTE here in Islamabad, Pakistan?


No. It is not available in Pakistan perhaps due to security reasons.


----------



## asfandyarali

Thanks Mahesh. My bad luck. Seems IELTS is the only option for me.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Travel to India if possible, give exam and go back


----------



## shavu

I am very disappointed with the erasable pad and pen provided at the center. Erasable pads were almost close to black colored and pens were leaking and while writing fast they were not able to leave the impression. I missed lot of important points while listening the commentary .

Other's please share your experience with the erasable pad and pen ?


----------



## terry3218

asfandyarali said:


> Hey Terry, I hope you doing fine. Can I attempt PTE here in Islamabad, Pakistan?


Unfortunately, we lag behind in so many realms. And availability of different kinds of tests is one of them. For this reason, I am travelling to a different country to take this test.


----------



## terry3218

asfandyarali said:


> Thanks Mahesh. My bad luck. Seems IELTS is the only option for me.


Travel to UAE if you can. It's not as expensive as it used to be, and getting the visa is fairly easy.


----------



## krish4aus

batra786 said:


> Thanks
> I hope I can also crack the exam.
> 
> Any tips and experience will be helpful.


Hi Batra,

You will crack the exam, please visit my post on exam experience and gd2015 have posted quality content which will be useful.

Let us know if you are having trouble in any specific section so that people can share tips.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

soup said:


> Many links I found helpful in this forum:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0
> 
> https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa
> 
> IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary
> 
> https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf
> 
> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1
> 
> PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> 
> Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


Hi,

Glad you found it useful, you can practice with this content and plan your own strategy. There are lot of tips available in this forum but it may not be applicable for everyone. 

For eg: Some feel that in repeat sentence make not of the first letter so that it is easy to recollect.
Like Speaker says - The Meeting is scheduled at 4PM , making notes 'T M I S A 4'

However this didn't workout for me , I tend to lose concentration so my strategy was to close my eyes and listen to the sentence, understand the content and speak.

Would suggest everyone to have their own strategy which they are comfortable with.

Best of luck.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy gd2015
> 
> Just posting to appreciate the enthusiasm you have to help so many out here.
> Cheers brother.
> 
> Need many people like you here.
> 
> Keep posting.
> 
> Cheers!!


Agreed!!! Much Appreciated!!!

Gd has helped me in few queries on ACS as well..

Great job mate...

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

PTE Essay Ideas

Hi All,

In addition you may refer to the below post, where Lifehasadreamer has provide insightful information on essay topic. Most of the us lose time during the essay writing as we tend to think on content.

In referring to this, you will get an idea of content and makes your life easy.

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

Regards,
Krish


----------



## gelotronic

i would like thank everyone here for all the valuable tips for passing PTE and getting that needed 20points. I've cancelled my 190 EOI, and will go 189 with 75pts, but i am targeting October selection.
thanks everyone!


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi frnds,

Can someone please share the link to download Describe Image/Graph recordings some one shared here. I guess GD ?

Thanks,


----------



## asfandyarali

terry3218 said:


> Travel to UAE if you can. It's not as expensive as it used to be, and getting the visa is fairly easy.


Thanks Terry. I have booked my place on 12 Sep 2015. I will try for IELTS GT first. As a matter of fact, I did my IELTS-A in 2009 and scored L7/R6/W6.5/S7. I hope i can get through in GT.

One of my friend has attempted IELTS 3 times but still no luck! He has now booked the test in remote city of PK.


----------



## krish4aus

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi frnds,
> 
> Can someone please share the link to download Describe Image/Graph recordings some one shared here. I guess GD ?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

Refer page 352..


----------



## cnlai21

I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.

Listening 63
Reading 58
Speaking 40
Writing 66

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 22
Pronunciation 14
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 45


----------



## Rani74

I just took the test. It was all simple and easy, but well I am not sure if I can reach my target 79+


----------



## gd2015

cnlai21 said:


> I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 40
> Writing 66
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 22
> Pronunciation 14
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45


The results in scored tests tend to be lower than the actual test. I would suggest you to concentrate more on your strategies in various sections and work on them. If you check my practice test scores and real exam scores, you will get an idea on how much they differ. So dont worry much about these scores and focus on your preparation.


----------



## vicegerent

soup said:


> Many links I found helpful in this forum:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0
> 
> https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa
> 
> IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary
> 
> https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf
> 
> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1
> 
> PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> 
> Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf



Thank You!


----------



## krish4aus

cnlai21 said:


> I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 40
> Writing 66
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 22
> Pronunciation 14
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45


Hi,
Can you check your microphone and test your voice before the next test, your Pronunciation score is less which makes me think if you had any problem with microphone. May be you are too loud, test this before you take the next test.

regards,
krish


----------



## vicegerent

*advice on this describe image*









Hi Guys,

Below is the voice recording for the Describe Image attached above.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Can you guys please listen because advice if the information I am relating for this describe image is sufficient? I have described the maximum and the minimum and also I have mentioned about the mean/median.

Now while describing I did not mention the specific number of cases like 57 cases in 1998 and 51 cases in 2002. I have just mentioned it like the most number cases reported in the year 1998 and the least number of cases reported in 1992. Is this enough or do you have to mention the specifics, I mean numbers as well?

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

gd2015 said:


> For essays, I broke my essay into 3 paragraphs.
> 1st para - I mentioned the introduction and my stand on the topic
> 2nd para - I mentioned the reasons for my view and explained it with some examples
> 3rd para - Conclusion
> 
> Some people mention reasons for the viewpoint in 2nd para and examples in 3rd para.
> 
> My approach is to mention a reason and then follow it with an example.


Dear What Perfect score,I am so jealous ) 
I am trying to apply under special category with high pointer(80 points) and need 20 points(8-IELTS)
Going through the mixed reviews,OF PEOPLE in this forum,I cant even imagine 8 individually all portions in IELTS,
but PTE looks like a saviour here.
Please help me with all the guidance for PTE TO GET (perfect 79 each score).
Please note this is my first attempt for any english test ever.


----------



## spark92

cnlai21 said:


> I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 40
> Writing 66
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 22
> Pronunciation 14
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45


What did you get in original test? I've got quite similar score to you as well (I did practise number 1) This is what I've got:
Communicative Skills

Listening 65
Reading 53
Speaking 47
Writing 62


Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 32
Pronunciation 39
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90

The bit I struggled in Reading was the picking the right word thing. I only found type what you hear part hard in Listening. In writing I didn't do anything abnormal (mind you I got 7.5 in IELTS for writing), so that's the only part I found equal with IELTS (despite my low score). I found speaking hard for all parts, the graph, 3 second thing where if you stop speaking you cannot go back and re record it I found the speaking part most stressful as you're bound within their part instead of starting when you're ready. What makes me really surprised is my high scores (apart from speaking ones) in Enabling Skills did not reflect on my communication skills.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Dear Nikdh
thats a perfect score(80+) IN each section
i am applying under high pointer category ,please help me how to achieve that score
all tips are welcome(i need atleast 79 in each section


----------



## piusford

gelotronic said:


> i would like thank everyone here for all the valuable tips for passing PTE and getting that needed 20points. I've cancelled my 190 EOI, and will go 189 with 75pts, but i am targeting October selection.
> thanks everyone!


Please, you can update us with your struggles if any? Was it your first attempt of any English? Your experience can motivate someone. Thanks.


----------



## vicegerent

*describe the image*

Hi Guys,

Can you please describe this image. 









I feel like kind of lost for words when starting the introductory line for this one.

describing it as a written post here in this thread is fine, I am not looking for a voice recording. But would like to just get some ideas on how you would go about describing an image like this one.


----------



## gd2015

vicegerent said:


> View attachment 49345
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below is the voice recording for the Describe Image attached above.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Can you guys please listen because advice if the information I am relating for this describe image is sufficient? I have described the maximum and the minimum and also I have mentioned about the mean/median.
> 
> Now while describing I did not mention the specific number of cases like 57 cases in 1998 and 51 cases in 2002. I have just mentioned it like the most number cases reported in the year 1998 and the least number of cases reported in 1992. Is this enough or do you have to mention the specifics, I mean numbers as well?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


Its quite good. Very well done. Pronunciation is very good and flow is good as well. I think the pauses could be a little shorter but that's not a big issue. But the recording is only for 30 seconds and that's not enough. Try to speak for atleast 38-39 secs. Also try to conclude the graph trends if possible. Refer the scoring guide. 
Apart from the lesser time that you spoke for, everything else is almost perfect.


----------



## gd2015

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Sudeep n GD2015,
> 
> I have my exam this thursday, the 20th, request u to please help me in reading and speaking. I noticed that practice tests are harder than the real test, but there is a huge margin.
> 
> Im getting in late 50s in these two however in listening n writing it is in 70s.
> 
> I am aiming 79, any help will be highly appreciated. Thank you guys.
> 
> Vik


Hi

Let me know any specific queries that you have. 

Even I scored low in the practice tests but my scores improved considerably in the actual exam. My scores were in early 70s in reading and speaking. 

What are the questions that you are finding difficult to answer?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me know any specific queries that you have.
> 
> Even I scored low in the practice tests but my scores improved considerably in the actual exam. My scores were in early 70s in reading and speaking.
> 
> What are the questions that you are finding difficult to answer?


Dear GD,

I am too aiming for 79 each and appearing first time for any english test
I really want to get through in first attempt,coz even thought of repeat appearances gives me shivers,
please help me with the right material,to start fresh.
I remember seeing a post where there were 7-8 site links for practice material apart from what is availiable at PTE site,cant find that post now,have searched it a lot

GD you seems to be masters of all trade with perfect 90 in each,any suggestions will be highly appreciated from you.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## gd2015

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear GD,
> 
> I am too aiming for 79 each and appearing first time for any english test
> I really want to get through in first attempt,coz even thought of repeat appearances gives me shivers,
> please help me with the right material,to start fresh.
> I remember seeing a post where there were 7-8 site links for practice material apart from what is availiable at PTE site,cant find that post now,have searched it a lot
> 
> GD you seems to be masters of all trade with perfect 90 in each,any suggestions will be highly appreciated from you.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


There are many posts on this thread with ample links. Just spend a couple of hours to skim through the posts and you will find all the relevant materials. Before starting my preparation, I did just that for a couple of days.
I even copy pasted a few posts that fellow members had shared regarding their experiences, so that I could use their inputs to strategize my preparation. 
Once you get the materials, let me know if you face issues with any particular kind of question.


----------



## jamis

I've done Practice test A on 10th Aug, 70/60/66/70 (LRSW), currently working on all weak areas of mine. and planning to take real exam on 25th Aug. 
Experts, please suggest, when is the best time to take the Practice test B ? 

*1,2 or 3 days before the real exam?* (then I might have some time to improve based on practice test results)

*or the night before the real exam?* (I like this option as I can maintain the rhythm and the focus, but wouldn't have enough time to improve anything based on the result of practice test B)


----------



## Vikram_99

Repeat sentence and Re tell lecture in speaking,and best way to describe image in 40 secs ..
Reading is something i'm having some serious problems with. Mainly in multiple choice questions and re-order paragraphs, will be good if you guide me about all the strategies can be used in all parts of reading. your help will be heartily appreciated.
I just have one day in between. Thank you..


----------



## shah11

Dear gd,

Could you please suggest me on how to improve my speaking session, especially the describe image section. I took the test 4 times and sadly couldn't manage to achieve 65 in speaking. The rest of the modules are fine. My score, however, in speaking varied from 50 to 62, yes, once I missed it by 3 points :-(

Hope you would have some suggestions for me to help my describe image section in speaking. 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rafay.india

Below is my voice recordings for the describe image.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Vocaroo | Voice message

Please listen and advice improvement areas, I'm appearing for exam on Sat. I guess, I had fumble on few occasion and then repeated the word. Will this affect the scoring? Beside my voice seem a bit low or it may be defective mic.

Thanks


----------



## bharathi039

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need an urgent help please, I gave my 2nd practice test and m really worried about Reading. I got 57 and m targeting 79 each, please advise as I will sit for my test on 20th Aug, day after tmrw.
> 
> Your quick response would be highly appreciated.
> Many Thanks,
> Vik


Where did you take the scored test from?

Can you please share the link?


----------



## Vikram_99

Here is the link for scored practice test, but let me kindly remind you that these are paid tests. You can buy them online. 

https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## cnlai21

you are right, it says my mic is too loud. can't believe I wasted my practice test... 




krish4aus said:


> cnlai21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 40
> Writing 66
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 22
> Pronunciation 14
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can you check your microphone and test your voice before the next test, your Pronunciation score is less which makes me think if you had any problem with microphone. May be you are too loud, test this before you take the next test.
> 
> regards,
> krish
Click to expand...


----------



## cnlai21

Listening 76
Reading 76
Speaking 85
Writing 71

I need 79 for all components.
I believe my mic was broken when sitting for the practice test, kind of explain why I only score 14 for pronunciation. 

I suggest u pick up speed reading skill which can be found on YouTube, with it u could skim the passage quicker and understand it better. it will help. 
just repeat the key words u heard from re tell lecture should help u to score some marks at least. and prepare urself with words like increase decrease raise drop quarterly annually steadily gradually comparing relationship between pie chart bar chart... etc. it should help u to score on describing images. 

good luck



spark92 said:


> cnlai21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 40
> Writing 66
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 22
> Pronunciation 14
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get in original test? I've got quite similar score to you as well (I did practise number 1) This is what I've got:
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 53
> Speaking 47
> Writing 62
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 32
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> The bit I struggled in Reading was the picking the right word thing. I only found type what you hear part hard in Listening. In writing I didn't do anything abnormal (mind you I got 7.5 in IELTS for writing), so that's the only part I found equal with IELTS (despite my low score). I found speaking hard for all parts, the graph, 3 second thing where if you stop speaking you cannot go back and re record it I found the speaking part most stressful as you're bound within their part instead of starting when you're ready. What makes me really surprised is my high scores (apart from speaking ones) in Enabling Skills did not reflect on my communication skills.
Click to expand...


----------



## cnlai21

dear gd2015
can I press next before the recording stops on retell lecture, describe image n repeat sentences? I did that to save time but could it be the reason why I didn't score on my speaking section.. 
can I find the strategies u mentioned in this forum? I will want to work on it before my next test which is 26th next week 

million thanks



gd2015 said:


> cnlai21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken my PTE scored test, results are below. But can anyone tell me is this test accurate? I had the real PTE last month and the result was much higher than this one.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 40
> Writing 66
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 22
> Pronunciation 14
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> 
> 
> The results in scored tests tend to be lower than the actual test. I would suggest you to concentrate more on your strategies in various sections and work on them. If you check my practice test scores and real exam scores, you will get an idea on how much they differ. So dont worry much about these scores and focus on your preparation.
Click to expand...


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear fellow test takers,

I've uploaded some graph explanations. I find this to be the hardest part of the test.

Check it out:
Vocaroo | Voice message (PTE practice test plus book, page 18)

Vocaroo | Voice message (PTE practice test plus book, page 18)


----------



## spark92

Is there a way to re record or continue to record after 3 seconds of pause?


----------



## vicegerent

gd2015 said:


> Its quite good. Very well done. Pronunciation is very good and flow is good as well. I think the pauses could be a little shorter but that's not a big issue. But the recording is only for 30 seconds and that's not enough. Try to speak for atleast 38-39 secs. Also try to conclude the graph trends if possible. Refer the scoring guide.
> Apart from the lesser time that you spoke for, everything else is almost perfect.


Hi Gd,

Thank you for your positive and encouraging feedback. 

Just one thing though... can you clarify, if it is important to mention the specific number of cases reported in each year? Like 57 cases in 1998 and 52 cases in 2002? I described image only as the most or the highest number of cases were reported in 1998 and the least number of cases were reported in 2002. However, as far as scoring is concerned is it important to mention the specific figures as well, like 57 and 52?

Also could you please share your inputs on how you would go on about describing the image that I have posted in post#3798. Would really appreciate your feedback and inputs on this one.

Many thanks,

vicegerent


----------



## isaiasfritsch

I've recorded 2 more:

Vocaroo | Voice message (pte practice plus book, page 17)

Vocaroo | Voice message (pte practice plus book, page 17)


----------



## raja singa

PTE is more complicated and confusing than IELTS.


----------



## shavu

Any resource to prepare "Re-Order " Paragraph section , Kindly share ?


----------



## Vikram_99

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need an urgent help please, I gave my 2nd practice test and m really worried about Reading. I got 57 and m targeting 79 each, please advise as I will sit for my test on 20th Aug, day after tmrw.
> 
> Your quick response would be highly appreciated.
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Vik


Hi GD,

Please, request you to advise on my query. Ive my exam tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## gd2015

vicegerent said:


> Hi Gd,
> 
> Thank you for your positive and encouraging feedback.
> 
> Just one thing though... can you clarify, if it is important to mention the specific number of cases reported in each year? Like 57 cases in 1998 and 52 cases in 2002? I described image only as the most or the highest number of cases were reported in 1998 and the least number of cases were reported in 2002. However, as far as scoring is concerned is it important to mention the specific figures as well, like 57 and 52?
> 
> Also could you please share your inputs on how you would go on about describing the image that I have posted in post#3798. Would really appreciate your feedback and inputs on this one.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> vicegerent


Well that depends on the graph and your strategy. If you dont have much information to talk about, then you can talk about numbers as well. If you have less time you can skip the numbers. Its totally upto you.


----------



## gd2015

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi GD,
> 
> Please, request you to advise on my query. Ive my exam tomorrow. Thank you.


Hi
I am not sure how you can improve scores in reading overnight. I scored in early 70s in my practice tests as well. But then I dedicated some more time to strategize. For fill in the blanks, try to read the entire passage quickly to get the overall flow. Once you understand that, its easy to fill in the missing words. Try to negate out a few options. There are generally only 2 options which are close. Then its your call depending on your understanding.


----------



## gd2015

cnlai21 said:


> dear gd2015
> can I press next before the recording stops on retell lecture, describe image n repeat sentences? I did that to save time but could it be the reason why I didn't score on my speaking section..
> can I find the strategies u mentioned in this forum? I will want to work on it before my next test which is 26th next week
> 
> million thanks


In retell lecture and describe image, you might lose marks if you don't speak for the entire duration. So try to speak for the entire 40 secs.
You can press next before recording stops for other questions. I did so for read aloud, repeat sentence and I didnt lose any marks.


----------



## Sid_d

shavu said:


> Any resource to prepare "Re-Order " Paragraph section , Kindly share ?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...O_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=2139992289


----------



## Sid_d

*Pte vs ielts*



raja singa said:


> PTE is more complicated and confusing than IELTS.


No, Its not. May be its you, who need to adapt to a computerized test.
I am sorry to say this. But, there are many who scored above 79 = 8 Bands in PTE.
There is hardly any1 who scores that high marks in IELTS.
Its a matter of getting used to a different pattern.


----------



## rafay.india

Please guys, can any one respond on my query. I have two more days left for exam.

Thanks



rafay.india said:


> Below is my voice recordings for the describe image.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Please listen and advice improvement areas, I'm appearing for exam on Sat. I guess, I had fumble on few occasion and then repeated the word. Will this affect the scoring? Beside my voice seem a bit low or it may be defective mic.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vicegerent

rafay.india said:


> Please guys, can any one respond on my query. I have two more days left for exam.
> 
> Thanks


There is too much background disturbance which makes it hard to understand. Try to bring the mic as closer to your mouth as possible. If that is already the case then speak with 'enthusiasm", or like others have suggested, with 'intent', or purpose. For example see how a news reader talks when giving a weather report... something like that... because, my personal observation currently is, you are speaking as if you are almost casually reading something, which is not the case but thats how it comes across... so speak with stress, intonation and purpose... observe how a news reporter talks when giving the weather report... how they change their pitch and tone... in your describe image... you are providing content... however, tone and intonation needs to be loud, high pitch and with intonation.


----------



## Rohail

Guys anyone can help me with speaking i am getting tired of re-attempts......
IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8.5
IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8
PTE A: L/R/S/W: 84/83/65/84
PTE A: L/R/S/W: 75/76/37/90
PTE A: L/R/S/W: 81/86/71/83

I Need 79 in all to claim 20 Pts


----------



## piusford

Rohail said:


> Guys anyone can help me with speaking i am getting tired of re-attempts......
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8.5
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 84/83/65/84
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 75/76/37/90
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 81/86/71/83
> 
> I Need 79 in all to claim 20 Pts


Don't give up bro, you're almost there. I'm yet to write the test, but you'v inspired me. God's speed.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohail said:


> Guys anyone can help me with speaking i am getting tired of re-attempts...... IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8.5 IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8 PTE A: L/R/S/W: 84/83/65/84 PTE A: L/R/S/W: 75/76/37/90 PTE A: L/R/S/W: 81/86/71/83 I Need 79 in all to claim 20 Pts


 Rohail, i hv the same - speaking is not consistent. I had 2 ptes and 4 scored tests... I figured out that we should avoid puting mic(headset) close to your mouth.. Put mic on the Level just below your eyes.. In scored practice test scored 88 and 90 this way compared to previous - much better. I have pte on 26th - will see how i do.


----------



## mamoon

It is Rohail Tariq???



Rohail said:


> Guys anyone can help me with speaking i am getting tired of re-attempts......
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8.5
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 84/83/65/84
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 75/76/37/90
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 81/86/71/83
> 
> I Need 79 in all to claim 20 Pts


----------



## cathy88

hi, guys. Need some help here. 
I bought the practice test plus but were not able to play it on my macbook. It prompted me to download the adobe shockwave player, and I did. Done with all the steps but still failed to play the cd. What should I do? Did anyone face this problem before?


----------



## andreyx108b

cathy88 said:


> hi, guys. Need some help here.
> I bought the practice test plus but were not able to play it on my macbook. It prompted me to download the adobe shockwave player, and I did. Done with all the steps but still failed to play the cd. What should I do? Did anyone face this problem before?


I am not sure what CD you refer to? 

In any case - contact customer support - better by Phone, they were quite helpful when i had problems with their tests.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

isaiasfritsch said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message (PTE practice test plus book, page 18)
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message (PTE practice test plus book, page 18)






isaiasfritsch said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message (pte practice plus book, page 17)
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message (pte practice plus book, page 17)


Anyone could give me any insights on my graph descriptions?
What do you guys think?


----------



## cathy88

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure what CD you refer to?
> 
> In any case - contact customer support - better by Phone, they were quite helpful when i had problems with their tests.


Hi!
It's the attached cd that comes with the PTE ACADEMIC TEST PLUS.


----------



## krish4aus

Rohail said:


> Guys anyone can help me with speaking i am getting tired of re-attempts......
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8.5
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 84/83/65/84
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 75/76/37/90
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 81/86/71/83
> 
> I Need 79 in all to claim 20 Pts


Hi Rohal,

You are almost there and I'm sure you will score well this time.
There are few questions which needs to asked
1. Are you speaking in normal pace. You can check your pronunciation score. 
2. Please speak atleast 36-39sec
3. Try to crack most of the repeat sentence.
4. Avoid grammer mistakes 

If you are finding anything in particular to be a hindrance please share it with group so that someone can help

Regards,
krish


----------



## jamis

cathy88 said:


> hi, guys. Need some help here.
> I bought the practice test plus but were not able to play it on my macbook. It prompted me to download the adobe shockwave player, and I did. Done with all the steps but still failed to play the cd. What should I do? Did anyone face this problem before?


having the same issue, no use of wasting your time installing shockwave player. it runs only on windows properly, seems mac application is bit outdated. I've taken out audio fils from the CD and played them one by one instead of playing it from the application itself. also one of my friend installed windows VM on mac and was able to run the app.


----------



## andreyx108b

jamis said:


> having the same issue, no use of wasting your time installing shockwave player. it runs only on windows properly, seems mac application is bit outdated. I've taken out audio fils from the CD and played them one by one instead of playing it from the application itself. also one of my friend installed windows VM on mac and was able to run the app.


Yeah, I guess win wm is the best option.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Guys,

I gave my Practice test A today, I got the results in 3 hrs, I am devastated to see the results.

I am really not sure why so low in speaking and other test. My Last IELTS score were
R L S W : 9, 8.5, 7, 6.5
I spoke clearly in microphone at home.. did all by book ( practice materials downloaded from the Forum..) 

Need your expert advice guys, exam in one week and I can be scoring this low... I at least need 79+ otherwise cant hope to put in migration application ( Adelaide high score category..CSOL 225112) 

Skills Profile
Communicative Skills

Listening 63
Reading 65
Speaking 50
Writing 64
Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 37
Pronunciation 37
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 47


----------



## rafay.india

Many thanks vicegerent! You have opened my eyes!



vicegerent said:


> There is too much background disturbance which makes it hard to understand. Try to bring the mic as closer to your mouth as possible. If that is already the case then speak with 'enthusiasm", or like others have suggested, with 'intent', or purpose. For example see how a news reader talks when giving a weather report... something like that... because, my personal observation currently is, you are speaking as if you are almost casually reading something, which is not the case but thats how it comes across... so speak with stress, intonation and purpose... observe how a news reporter talks when giving the weather report... how they change their pitch and tone... in your describe image... you are providing content... however, tone and intonation needs to be loud, high pitch and with intonation.


----------



## Rohansharma

thomasr said:


> Hi Rohasharma,
> 
> In addition to the other suggestions given, for the essays, keep to the format. Checkout all the sample responses in the "Official guide" to get an idea of how to approach this. Covering all the aspects of response, then elaborating as per your interpretation and demonstrating vocabulary helps (in that order). This is from my observation. I got a 90 in W.


Thanks for advice thomasr. As far as writing summary is concerned, I have heard that its a good idea to stick in words lesser than 35. How far is it from the truth?


----------



## gd2015

isaiasfritsch said:


> Anyone could give me any insights on my graph descriptions?
> What do you guys think?


Your flow is good. Voice is loud and clear. You are emphasizing at the correct points as well. 
Just that instead of speaking only about the numbers in the graph, try to speak about the overall picture as well. Try to speak about what the graph conveys in general. Conclusion is important so work on it.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

gd2015 said:


> Your flow is good. Voice is loud and clear. You are emphasizing at the correct points as well.
> Just that instead of speaking only about the numbers in the graph, try to speak about the overall picture as well. Try to speak about what the graph conveys in general. Conclusion is important so work on it.


Thank you gd. Could you please give me some overall picture/conclusion examples?
I find myself mentioning only the relevant points and I get close to 40 seconds, would need to know also how to include this overall picture and conclusion on it because of the lack of time.

Best,


----------



## batra786

Rohail said:


> Guys anyone can help me with speaking i am getting tired of re-attempts......
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8.5
> IELTS Academic: L/S/W/R 9/8.5/6.5/8
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 84/83/65/84
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 75/76/37/90
> PTE A: L/R/S/W: 81/86/71/83
> 
> I Need 79 in all to claim 20 Pts


Hi
I hope you will get through exam in next attempt.
Seeing your PTE score in speaking, I see you got just 37 in last second attempt and in last attempt 71?
What made that difference?
Was that a mic fault or something?
Kindly share your experience.
Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## freestyler84

Hi everyone,

I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:

*Practice test A:*
L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90

*Practice test B:*
L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82

*Actual Exam:*
L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80

For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.

I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.

I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!

If you have any specific questions, let me know.


----------



## veeraa

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> Practice test A:
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> Practice test B:
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> Actual Exam:
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.


Congratulations! 
Thank you for sharing your experience and thoughts.


----------



## terry3218

*Practice Test Result*

Hi everyone! Today I took the scored practice test 1, and I am petrified about my scores.

Listening 82
Reading 74
Speaking 68
Writing 83

I need 79+ in all 4 modules of this test. Can anyone offer any advice? I struggled in describe image section, but other than that I thought that I had done fairly well in speaking part. On a side note, I got 57 in oral fluency.


----------



## terry3218

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> *Practice test A:*
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> *Practice test B:*
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> *Actual Exam:*
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.


Well done! All your hard work has finally paid off. I wish you the very best in your future endeavors.


----------



## soup

Hey ,

Today I gave my PTE-A exam and it was OK overall except for *Re-tell lecture*. 

I suggest to anyone that needs to write it to practice the speaking part and practice *Re-tell lecture* because it's the hardest section in the entire test, I wasn't understanding anything that he was talking about.

I was surprised that the topic for the essay in my writing section was from this list: :eyebrows:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## cnlai21

congrats!!
ur results are inspiring

i done poorly in my practice test A & B, scored only 40's for speaking. i also hope i can improve like u did on my next attempt.





freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> *Practice test A:*
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> *Practice test B:*
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> *Actual Exam:*
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.


----------



## cnlai21

andreyx108b said:


> Rohail, i hv the same - speaking is not consistent. I had 2 ptes and 4 scored tests... I figured out that we should avoid puting mic(headset) close to your mouth.. Put mic on the Level just below your eyes.. In scored practice test scored 88 and 90 this way compared to previous - much better. I have pte on 26th - will see how i do.



i'll have my next attempt on 26th too 
good luck to both of us


----------



## Simeono34

I wrote PTE on Tuesday..I haven't received my result yet, I can see "delivery successful-on hold" can some tell me what this means pls? Also anyone here with similar experience. Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haisergeant

I just took the Scored Test B, below are my scores:
L 71
R 63
S 65
W 71

Just near the edge

Grammar 42
Oral fluency 64
Pronunciation 72
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 87
Writing Discourse 75

Hopefully I can score 65+ for the actual test tomorrow. This is the second time I take the test. Wish all of you best of luck


----------



## vicegerent

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> *Practice test A:*
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> *Practice test B:*
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> *Actual Exam:*
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.


Congrats freestyler! Not surprised at your scores because you did well even in your practice tests.

Referring to your suggestion on spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions... can you please elaborate a bit more on this point? what would be a good strategy of preparation and how many hours should be spent on a daily basis?

In my case, when I spend time on describe image task type, for some of the graphs, in the first 25 secs I can't even pick up on what is being conveyed... and therefore, in the first attempt of speaking about the graphs for 40 secs, I find myself lost within a few seconds and I simply stop... then I start again, so it is like after 5, 10 or 15 attempts I dont feel like my response to describe image is upto the mark...and sometimes after looking the answer key, I get to a point where I have convey the message of what the graph is describing.... I am not sure if this is the right way or my approach is right or not... however, for some of the graphs especially when there is a comparison between two pie charts or two bar graphs, it is hard to detect what is being conveyed within the 25 sec time span.

I would appreciate if you guys who have cracked it to get 79+ can give some inputs... looking forward to some tipsi on this issue from sudeep, gd, you and others....

Thank you,

vicegerent


----------



## Alexism

Good luck *haisergeant *with your test tomorrow, I am also taking my first PTE exam tomorrow in Hanoi (targeting 79+), fingers crossed.


----------



## haisergeant

Alexism said:


> Good luck *haisergeant *with your test tomorrow, I am also taking my first PTE exam tomorrow in Hanoi (targeting 79+), fingers crossed.


Thanks Alexism, hope you all the best. I took IELTS before but fail to score Speaking 7 (6.5 maximum). Hope this time I will crack the test.

Did you take any of test before?


----------



## Alexism

Yes, and yes, I took about 8 or 9 IELTS, cant even remember , the best one was quite good but turned out nothing with a lack of 0.5 in writing. However, we'll get there soon mf .


----------



## haisergeant

Same like me. 8 times for IELTS, the best one was L8.5 R8.5 W7.5 S6.5. 1 time for PTE in January, S/R/L/W 60 61 62 70. Really frustrated.

Did you take scored test A & B on ptepractise.com?


----------



## bharathi039

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> *Practice test A:*
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> *Practice test B:*
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> *Actual Exam:*
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.




Great to see your scores.. What was your writing essay topic?


----------



## krish4aus

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone! Today I took the scored practice test 1, and I am petrified about my scores.
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 74
> Speaking 68
> Writing 83
> 
> I need 79+ in all 4 modules of this test. Can anyone offer any advice? I struggled in describe image section, but other than that I thought that I had done fairly well in speaking part. On a side note, I got 57 in oral fluency.


Hi Terry,

Believe me your score is very good for practice test. I'm expecting you to get 90 in all and definitely 79+. 

Stay relaxed and speak normal. Check you microphone volume in the test centre.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Alexism

haisergeant said:


> Same like me. 8 times for IELTS, the best one was L8.5 R8.5 W7.5 S6.5. 1 time for PTE in January, S/R/L/W 60 61 62 70. Really frustrated.
> 
> Did you take scored test A & B on ptepractise.com?


No I have not. I will take the real one first, see how they assess, then I may try scored test before the next attempt (hopefully no more). Additionally, I booked IELTS once more at the end of this month. Such a frustrating period of life. There's no other choice but to enjoy it .


----------



## dipc

*PTE Exam*



Sheeb said:


> Thanks for being kind


Hello,
I am planing to take PTE by end of this month please help me with PTE material and some guidance for Describing Image, Re-telll lecture and same in listening part write lecture.

Thank you so much, this form is really helpfull...


----------



## krish4aus

Simeono34 said:


> I wrote PTE on Tuesday..I haven't received my result yet, I can see "delivery successful-on hold" can some tell me what this means pls? Also anyone here with similar experience. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

You will get the results in a day or two, don't worry. You have done the hardest part of giving the test just relax now.

Your next status will show 'Exam report ready' or something like that but you cannot open the result. It will prompt 'Wait for mail confirmation'

Once you see the above message usually by next day you get the mail and result.

Above was my experience.

Regards,
krish


----------



## kresh

vicegerent said:


> what would be a good strategy of preparation and how many hours should be spent on a daily basis?/QUOTE]
> 
> follow you ... I have a similar question
> 
> Отправлено с моего G630-U20 через Tapatalk


----------



## dipc

Alexism said:


> Yes, and yes, I took about 8 or 9 IELTS, cant even remember , the best one was quite good but turned out nothing with a lack of 0.5 in writing. However, we'll get there soon mf .


Hello Alexim,

I too took 9 time IELTS and all the time lack of 0.5 sometime in speaking and sometime in writing... and now I am preparing for PTE.


----------



## terry3218

krish4aus said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Believe me your score is very good for practice test. I'm expecting you to get 90 in all and definitely 79+.
> 
> Stay relaxed and speak normal. Check you microphone volume in the test centre.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


Well, thanks a lot krish! I was devastated after the scores, but that lifted my spirits up. Still, I need to spend hours and hours on honing my speaking skills as the exam draws near.


----------



## anngirmley89

Simeono34 said:


> I wrote PTE on Tuesday..I haven't received my result yet, I can see "delivery successful-on hold" can some tell me what this means pls? Also anyone here with similar experience. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you recieved your test result? It happened to me too. On PTE website it said "on hold" means there are some issues with your test. Previously, there are some people talked about it. Their results were delayed after 7 days. I can't wait any longer. I'm panic but they keep telling me to wait for a couple day. I cannot book for next test as the result for this test is still on hold. On my test day, there was computer error I believe. There were no multiple choice questions with one answer only. And there were only 16 questions in listening section even though on screen shown 17 questions. What a day. We can do nothing about it.


----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> Well, thanks a lot krish! I was devastated after the scores, but that lifted my spirits up. Still, I need to spend hours and hours on honing my speaking skills as the exam draws near.


Terry - your scores are quite good. If you remember I got just 58 in practice test A and 71 in practice test B in speaking. 
Don't strain yourself too much. I am sure you will do well. Just work on the weak areas that you would have identified.
Your scores are good and its a very positive sign. All the very best.


----------



## samlk

Hi, 

Many say that they are surprised by the score after sitting the exam. Cant understand this scoring system. Some says that they are sure they did some questions wrong but still got 90 marks. Can some one explain this?

Sam


----------



## terry3218

terry3218 said:


> Well, thanks a lot krish! I was devastated after the scores, but that lifted my spirits up. Still, I need to spend hours and hours on honing my speaking skills as the exam draws near.


One more thing Krish, I am not entirely sure about the working of the microphone in this test. When I took the practice test, I had to spend ages to record a sample good enough for the website to say "The sample you've recorded is acceptable." For the first half an hour it just won't accept my recording samples as acceptable, labeling them as either too loud or containing too much background noise.


----------



## Simeono34

Thanks Krish, It's my second time of writing PTE, I got the first within 24hrs hence my concern, although it wasn't what I wanted W80 L77 S63 R66, that was my first attempt result. Hopefully this time around I will get a better score. I will just have to wait as you have advised. I wrote it in sydney. Thanks for the response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34

anngirmley89 said:


> Have you recieved your test result? It happened to me too. On PTE website it said "on hold" means there are some issues with your test. Previously, there are some people talked about it. Their results were delayed after 7 days. I can't wait any longer. I'm panic but they keep telling me to wait for a couple day. I cannot book for next test as the result for this test is still on hold. On my test day, there was computer error I believe. There were no multiple choice questions with one answer only. And there were only 16 questions in listening section even though on screen shown 17 questions. What a day. We can do nothing about it.



I haven't received it yet, I don't think there is any issue with it, Krish earlier said he had similar experience, keeping fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> You will get the results in a day or two, don't worry. You have done the hardest part of giving the test just relax now.
> 
> 
> 
> Your next status will show 'Exam report ready' or something like that but you cannot open the result. It will prompt 'Wait for mail confirmation'
> 
> 
> 
> Once you see the above message usually by next day you get the mail and result.
> 
> 
> 
> Above was my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> krish



Sorry I didn't quote your response when I was responding earlier. What was your PTE score if I may ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus

terry3218 said:


> One more thing Krish, I am not entirely sure about the working of the microphone in this test. When I took the practice test, I had to spend ages to record a sample good enough for the website to say "The sample you've recorded is acceptable." For the first half an hour it just won't accept my recording samples as acceptable, labeling them as either too loud or containing too much background noise.


Hi Terry,

Most of them suggest to speak in normal tone but I haveseen people shouting as well.
I was informed in the exam centre not to raise the voice. 

As suggest by GD, your scores are really and I'm confident you will score full. 

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

Simeono34 said:


> Sorry I didn't quote your response when I was responding earlier. What was your PTE score if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Simeon,

Should be no problem, I did post my experience on PTE and marks obtained earlier in this thread.

I scored 69/69/77/79 (W/L/R/S)

Regards,
Krish


----------



## vicegerent

I have 10 more days to practice and I am trying to focus and spend time as much as I can in the item task type for describe image.










Describe Image Voice Recording

Could you guys please check this recording against the above graph and let me know if my interpretation is correct? Or am I failing to convey the main message of the graph, or am I conveying the message of the graph incorrectly / inaccurately? 

would really appreciate your help please.


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

I have PTE-A test on 6-Sept-15. Due to office work not able to dedicate time for preparation and daily spending some time for preparation and still not getting confidence and not have enough confidence to take PTE score test-A. 

I have good control on English but not very confidence. Also I am weak in Reading part. I am scared for this module. 

Please suggest daily how much time I have to dedicate. My target is 65 in each module.


----------



## krish4aus

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have PTE-A test on 6-Sept-15. Due to office work not able to dedicate time for preparation and daily spending some time for preparation and still not getting confidence and not have enough confidence to take PTE score test-A.
> 
> I have good control on English but not very confidence. Also I am weak in Reading part. I am scared for this module.
> 
> Please suggest daily how much time I have to dedicate. My target is 65 in each module.


Hi Galaxy,

It's difficult to predict on how much preparation is required. It varies by individual. If you are confident about control then it is a positive sign. However you need to understand this test is more of time control and understanding the pattern. 

Get used to the pattern and give it a try.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Galaxy1

I feel, this recording is really good with fluency and pronunciation. Definitely this will be 70+ score.


----------



## terry3218

vicegerent said:


> I have 10 more days to practice and I am trying to focus and spend time as much as I can in the item task type for describe image.
> 
> View attachment 49433
> 
> 
> 
> Describe Image Voice Recording
> 
> Could you guys please check this recording against the above graph and let me know if my interpretation is correct? Or am I failing to convey the main message of the graph, or am I conveying the message of the graph incorrectly / inaccurately?
> 
> would really appreciate your help please.


I am also going to practice these kinds of graphs for the next couple of days. I'm in office right now, but as soon as I get home, I'll listen to your recordings. And probably share my recordings as well. This way, may be we can offer each other some insights.


----------



## Galaxy1

Hi Krish,

Thanks for your reply. I am very much familiar with the test pattern.

This is my PTE first attempt. Once I failed in IELTS with this scope
L/R/W/S = 5/5/6/6.5 few months back


----------



## freestyler84

For describe graph and retell lecture, I framed my response into 4-5 sentences. First sentence gives an overview of the graph and tells generally what it is about. Next 2-3 sentences talk about the highest and lowest point and any general trends, if any. Last sentence would be a conclusion on what the future might be based on the trend (example: based on the chart, looks like population in urban areas will increase in the future).

What I would suggest is: Make a plan for each type of chart and image that shows up. Types of charts that are usually seen are line charts, bar charts, pie charts, etc. Think about how you will explain each variety of chart. If you are looking for ideas on how to frame your sentences to describe charts, look at this link for IELTS Academic Writing task 1. They have many many sample material for various types of charts. Look at the sentences used there and use similar language and sentence construction for your speaking task response. If you are finding it difficult to speak upfront, write down the model response you could give and read them out initially. With practice over a period of time, you should be able to speak well.

Once you go through the above exercise, you will have many sample responses for various types of charts. Practice them a lot and see if you can follow a model answer for various types of charts. 

On a final note, the key to cracking this exam is understanding the questions that will be asked (various types of graphs) and being prepared with model responses. Keep practicing and you will do well. If required, reschedule your exam so that you get enough time to practice.

PS: Please remember to record your response and play it back to analyze where you are going wrong and where you need to improve. All the best!!




vicegerent said:


> Congrats freestyler! Not surprised at your scores because you did well even in your practice tests.
> 
> Referring to your suggestion on spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions... can you please elaborate a bit more on this point? what would be a good strategy of preparation and how many hours should be spent on a daily basis?
> 
> In my case, when I spend time on describe image task type, for some of the graphs, in the first 25 secs I can't even pick up on what is being conveyed... and therefore, in the first attempt of speaking about the graphs for 40 secs, I find myself lost within a few seconds and I simply stop... then I start again, so it is like after 5, 10 or 15 attempts I dont feel like my response to describe image is upto the mark...and sometimes after looking the answer key, I get to a point where I have convey the message of what the graph is describing.... I am not sure if this is the right way or my approach is right or not... however, for some of the graphs especially when there is a comparison between two pie charts or two bar graphs, it is hard to detect what is being conveyed within the 25 sec time span.
> 
> I would appreciate if you guys who have cracked it to get 79+ can give some inputs... looking forward to some tipsi on this issue from sudeep, gd, you and others....
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> vicegerent


----------



## freestyler84

It was: The influence of the place a person grew up in. Take an example of a person who was successful with or without the influence of the person around them.

I was asked to write only one essay.



bharathi039 said:


> Great to see your scores.. What was your writing essay topic?


----------



## Galaxy1

Hi All, 
Please provide some tips on reading module. I am weak in fast reading and grasping the passage quickly. Please suggest how to tackle this "Reading" section to achieve 65+ score.

Appreciate your valuable inputs. 15 more days left to take PTE test.

Thanks,
Galaxy1


----------



## Simeono34

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> *Practice test A:*
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> *Practice test B:*
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> *Actual Exam:*
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.



Hi, how long did it take you to see your result?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freestyler84

I started the test at 3 pm on 18th August. I got an email stating that the results were available on 19th August at around 1 pm.



Simeono34 said:


> Hi, how long did it take you to see your result?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vignesh_j

freestyler84 said:


> It was: The influence of the place a person grew up in. Take an example of a person who was successful with or without the influence of the person around them.
> 
> I was asked to write only one essay.


Hi Freestyler

can you let us know on some points on the above essay, it seems to be a tougher choice for me to come with someone or someplace which influenced.


----------



## terry3218

vicegerent said:


> I have 10 more days to practice and I am trying to focus and spend time as much as I can in the item task type for describe image.
> 
> View attachment 49433
> 
> 
> 
> Describe Image Voice Recording
> 
> Could you guys please check this recording against the above graph and let me know if my interpretation is correct? Or am I failing to convey the main message of the graph, or am I conveying the message of the graph incorrectly / inaccurately?
> 
> would really appreciate your help please.


HI! I listened to your speech. And I must say you've done an amazing job. Fluent, great pronunciation, good accent, etc., I reckon you are likely to get a very high score in Speaking.


----------



## haisergeant

Just took the exam today, I had one essay and the topic is:

- The innovation of technology in communication has both advantages and disadvantages. Discuss your point of view, give your own example and experience.

Now I'm waiting for the result, 6-7 hours, I think, since I took first test in January, received results after a few hours.


----------



## freestyler84

I wrote about Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam, how he is from Rameswaram and how that had no impact on his final achievements in life. I wrote an intro para, one para about his growing up, one para about how he worked hard to achieve what he wanted to in life (thus meaning no influence from the place he grew up in) and a conclusion. The essay came to about 290 words. I thought I could have done a better job. To be honest, I am more comfortable writing an argument essay.



vignesh_j said:


> Hi Freestyler
> 
> can you let us know on some points on the above essay, it seems to be a tougher choice for me to come with someone or someplace which influenced.


----------



## dipc

krish4aus said:


> Hi Simeon,
> 
> Should be no problem, I did post my experience on PTE and marks obtained earlier in this thread.
> 
> I scored 69/69/77/79 (W/L/R/S)
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


Hello Krish,

Could you please guide me from where I can get practise material I am planning to take PTE by end of this month. you score make me confident to take.

Thank you


----------



## krish4aus

dipc said:


> Hello Krish,
> 
> Could you please guide me from where I can get practise material I am planning to take PTE by end of this month. you score make me confident to take.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
You can search few pages in front for all the links.

just type pte materials you will get it all in this thread.

Regards,
krish


----------



## kamy58

I'm not sure why anyone who joins the forum first comes with "give me PTE material", they should spend some time on reading the posts from beginning. It's not just material which is needed but the suggestions, best practices and numerous practice and material links posted on this forum which can help in preparation.


----------



## JK684

kamy58 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone who joins the forum first comes with "give me PTE material", they should spend some time on reading the posts from beginning. It's not just material which is needed but the suggestions, best practices and numerous practice and material links posted on this forum which can help in preparation.



LOL, yes i second your thoughts. People are not patient enough to browse all the pages / search to find the relevant information.


----------



## Alexism

haisergeant said:


> Just took the exam today, I had one essay and the topic is:
> 
> - The innovation of technology in communication has both advantages and disadvantages. Discuss your point of view, give your own example and experience.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the result, 6-7 hours, I think, since I took first test in January, received results after a few hours.


Was your exam in the morning or afternoon? have you got the result yet?
I just finished mine at 5pm. Waiting for the email. 
I messed up the describe image section. 

2 essays: - information revolution is both positive and negative. To what extend agree?
- a statement like "Illiterate of future is not about pp unable to read, but how they choose to learn." What it means? agree or not?



anngirmley89 said:


> Have you recieved your test result? It happened to me too. On PTE website it said "on hold" means there are some issues with your test. Previously, there are some people talked about it. Their results were delayed after 7 days. I can't wait any longer. I'm panic but they keep telling me to wait for a couple day. I cannot book for next test as the result for this test is still on hold. On my test day, there was computer error I believe. There were no multiple choice questions with one answer only. And there were only 16 questions in listening section even though on screen shown 17 questions. What a day. We can do nothing about it.


Hi, which center did you take the test?
I have just taken the test at Duc Anh in Tue Tinh, Hanoi. Its ok in the beginning (30m), then it turned hot and noisy as I was sitting next to a running car. haiz.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi GD,

I got the results but unfortunately I didn't get the score in reading. Please, could you suggest as Reading was a nightmare for me in IELTS n it's a problem in PTE too, please suggest the best approach to improve in reading to get atleast 80+ . 

I'll take it again. Thank you.


----------



## anngirmley89

Alex: I'm is Sydney. Sat the test at PLT Clifton Sydney. It's horrible. The headphone was not good. Can't hear clearly. Let me know what score you get.


----------



## cnlai21

hi all,

just wanna share my experience with PTE supprting team. I had some problems with my PTE scored tests results and i requested for an investigation through an email. 
THey responded with few hours and my problems were solved with 24 hours! this is way beyond my expectation.


----------



## vikas31jain

Hello Friends, 

How tough is to get overall 36 with minimum 30 in each section of PTE ? I am looking to get this score for my 457 processing. 
Seems like it should not be hard to get this score. I don't have much time and planning to give it in 2 days preparation.


----------



## Simeono34

cnlai21 said:


> hi all,
> 
> just wanna share my experience with PTE supprting team. I had some problems with my PTE scored tests results and i requested for an investigation through an email.
> THey responded with few hours and my problems were solved with 24 hours! this is way beyond my expectation.



Hi, what issue was that? And what was done to rectify it in 24hrs? Explain in details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexism

Hi all, 
I just received my first PTE result. 

L/S/R/W: 74/72/83/83

Grammar: 68
Oral fluency: 66
Pronunciation: 61
Spelling: 90
Vocab: 90
Written discourse: 90

I messed up the describe images (about 2,3 sentences each graph) and Retell lecture (also about 3 sentences with no strong meaning). Do you think those are the main cause of low mark in Listening and Speaking, I mean the word count may affect the oral fluency mark?


----------



## pteroshan

*Thank you Everyone!*

Got my result now...... YES.....With a flying Colors!

I'm really thankful to all the kind people here ....in this community !

Let's share and care!

Regards,
Rosn


----------



## Simeono34

Hi all, PTE is beginning to look unreal to me, I received my score now and got 63 in speaking, this was the same score I was given in my first attempt. I don't know what else to do, is it advisable I order a rescore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmopravesh

*Practice test - A*

Hi frnds,

Today I took my Practice Test A and the results are below:

L/R/S/W = 68/62/72/68

I am attempting for 65 in each. Can someone tell if with the results above I can achieve desired results.

I will attempt Practice Test - B next week.


Thanks,


----------



## Alexism

I haven't taken scored test, so can't say for sure, but based on others' posts, it is highly likely you will get your desired score.


----------



## Skvach

pteroshan said:


> Got my result now...... YES.....With a flying Colors!
> 
> I'm really thankful to all the kind people here ....in this community !
> 
> Let's share and care!
> 
> Regards,
> Rosn


So , where is your results  ?


----------



## gd2015

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi GD,
> 
> I got the results but unfortunately I didn't get the score in reading. Please, could you suggest as Reading was a nightmare for me in IELTS n it's a problem in PTE too, please suggest the best approach to improve in reading to get atleast 80+ .
> 
> I'll take it again. Thank you.


Hi.
What are your final scores?
Frankly, I am not able to think of where you can find more material to practice. For jumbled sentences and passages there is stuff available online.
But for fill in the blanks( In my opinion one of the most important sections because every blank carries 1 mark each) I am not sure where else you can find more stuff to practice. Basically you need to understand, what does the passage convey overall. Once you get the overall idea, filling up the blanks becomes easier.


----------



## gd2015

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi frnds,
> 
> Today I took my Practice Test A and the results are below:
> 
> L/R/S/W = 68/62/72/68
> 
> I am attempting for 65 in each. Can someone tell if with the results above I can achieve desired results.
> 
> I will attempt Practice Test - B next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Hi
Your scores are good. Keep practicing on the weak areas that you would have identified. You would get 65+ in all sections easily if you keep up with your preparation. All the best.


----------



## gd2015

Alexism said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my first PTE result.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 74/72/83/83
> 
> Grammar: 68
> Oral fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 61
> Spelling: 90
> Vocab: 90
> Written discourse: 90
> 
> I messed up the describe images (about 2,3 sentences each graph) and Retell lecture (also about 3 sentences with no strong meaning). Do you think those are the main cause of low mark in Listening and Speaking, I mean the word count may affect the oral fluency mark?


Hi
The word count does not affect oral fluency in my opinion. Describe images and retell lecture carry the maximum marks. Its important to construct the answer properly before speaking. There should be overall flow in how you are describing the relevant points.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

Can someone please let me know whether the marks will be deducted for one word answers if we give wrong answer as follows:

E.g.
Q: Whom would you consult to treat your fear for crowded places - a philosopher or psychologist?
A: I nervously answered : A philosopher


----------



## piusford

pteroshan said:


> Got my result now...... YES.....With a flying Colors!
> 
> I'm really thankful to all the kind people here ....in this community !
> 
> Let's share and care!
> 
> Regards,
> Rosn


Please, post your scores. It will help alot.


----------



## haisergeant

Alexism said:


> Was your exam in the morning or afternoon? have you got the result yet?
> I just finished mine at 5pm. Waiting for the email.
> I messed up the describe image section.
> 
> 2 essays: - information revolution is both positive and negative. To what extend agree?
> - a statement like "Illiterate of future is not about pp unable to read, but how they choose to learn." What it means? agree or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, which center did you take the test?
> I have just taken the test at Duc Anh in Tue Tinh, Hanoi. Its ok in the beginning (30m), then it turned hot and noisy as I was sitting next to a running car. haiz.


I didn't receive my score yet, so weird. Does the scoring machine stop at weekends? 
When I login, the system always shows "Your exam results are not available at this time.". Maybe it delays one or two days.

You have a really good score for the first time. I believe you can crack it.


----------



## Rajesh2581

*PTE A Result*

Hi all,

I am a silent reader of this forum. I have taken my first attempt of PTE-A exam on edwise chennai. Exam is neither tough nor easy,i need 65+ in all modules.Scores are as below:

S R L W: 57,63,67,69

I have missed three sections in reading due to time constraints and did badly in repeat sentence and answer short question.Okay with Describe image. Need to concentrate more on above topics before my next attempt. Planning to take re-attempt on Sep 1st week.

Edwise chennai center is on main road,so there will be lot of vehicle sounds during the exam. Experts please provide your tips on repeat sentence , answer short question and finishing the reading section in stipulated time.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## noorulla

canchi_mohd said:


> Anybody from Bangalore can collect the PTE-Academic book & CD from me. For more details please PM your email ID, will let you know the details.


Hi Mohammad

could you please give your contact number or mail id, so that i can collect the material from you..


Thanks
Noorulla


----------



## boxofchoc

try and see if you can view these materials from my G-drive, enjoy

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpMkJPX0hiVWxXY2s&usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpeER1OXNtMEVfRHM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpS3U0NUZ1d2JKZTA&usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpR0lnYlNYUndlNk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## noorulla

Thank you very much..


----------



## noorulla

Thank you for sharing the material, could you please share CD2 as well.


----------



## boxofchoc

noorulla said:


> Thank you for sharing the material, could you please share CD2 as well.


Cd2 is also there... i shared all


----------



## noorulla

Could you please share the pte material


----------



## noorulla

second link is just opening one file "10 audio track.mp3"


----------



## boxofchoc

*cd 2*

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpUlVHRjlDRkVOdmM&usp=sharing


hope this shows u everything


----------



## noorulla

could you please share pte practice plus book material


----------



## boxofchoc

noorulla said:


> could you please share pte practice plus book material


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpR0lnYlNYUndlNk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## noorulla

Thank you once again..... 

I could see all the tracks 41 tracks....


----------



## pteroshan

*score and*

S r l w: 57,63,67,69


----------



## pteroshan

*score and Caution*

Test Date: 21 Aug 2015
Result : 22 Aug 2015

S R L W: 75,69,70,70

Sharing my Experience :

Guy's ....Be careful with the Listening Section.....There are lots of Distraction embedded with the Recording , For Example : in my case , 1 Recording was about a graduate working for Redesigning a Motorcycle and taking suggestion with an expert, but the recording was added with lots of Loud music at the background as if the scenario was about Disco…. So, Please prepare yourself and get ready !
I asked the person at the reception regarding the noise but she replied …. “May be it is Purposefully done “ ..maybe the level of complexity is increasing !

ANYWAY, FOCUS is very Important ….. Just try to grasp the topic sentence ….that is important..then you will easily get a flow.

For Speaking : Please prepare yourself … out of the BOX ….. Not only with the Line ,graphs or pie…but whatever you see in your daily life…..try to speak whatever you see is the core part….for instance : Check Traffic Signals, lights, any advertising cover….can even be a packet of biscuit or a bottle of drinks….whatever might be the subject…try to speak atleast for a minutes….on the key areas…..This will definitely help to develop your fluency ….. above all Pronunciation !

Reading : Try to workout with "Macmillan PTE book " almost similar !

No need to worry about writing.
My strategy was to finish within 15 mins, just with 230-250 words, just to correct the errors … specially be careful with grammatical errors.

Keep on Working and Praying , REMEMBER "Prayer has Power"

Hope this helps!


----------



## shavu

freestyler84 said:


> For describe graph and retell lecture, I framed my response into 4-5 sentences. First sentence gives an overview of the graph and tells generally what it is about. Next 2-3 sentences talk about the highest and lowest point and any general trends, if any. Last sentence would be a conclusion on what the future might be based on the trend (example: based on the chart, looks like population in urban areas will increase in the future).
> 
> What I would suggest is: Make a plan for each type of chart and image that shows up. Types of charts that are usually seen are line charts, bar charts, pie charts, etc. Think about how you will explain each variety of chart. If you are looking for ideas on how to frame your sentences to describe charts, look at this link for IELTS Academic Writing task 1. They have many many sample material for various types of charts. Look at the sentences used there and use similar language and sentence construction for your speaking task response. If you are finding it difficult to speak upfront, write down the model response you could give and read them out initially. With practice over a period of time, you should be able to speak well.
> 
> Once you go through the above exercise, you will have many sample responses for various types of charts. Practice them a lot and see if you can follow a model answer for various types of charts.
> 
> On a final note, the key to cracking this exam is understanding the questions that will be asked (various types of graphs) and being prepared with model responses. Keep practicing and you will do well. If required, reschedule your exam so that you get enough time to practice.
> 
> PS: Please remember to record your response and play it back to analyze where you are going wrong and where you need to improve. All the best!!





Great advice!

Do you have any Re-Tell Lecture exercise source ?

Thanks!


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

Guys, I am re-posting my question:

Can someone please let me know whether the marks will be deducted for one word answers if we give wrong answer as follows:

E.g.
Q: Whom would you consult to treat your fear for crowded places - a philosopher or psychologist?
A: I nervously answered : A philosopher


----------



## shavu

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Guys, I am re-posting my question:
> 
> Can someone please let me know whether the marks will be deducted for one word answers if we give wrong answer as follows:
> 
> E.g.
> Q: Whom would you consult to treat your fear for crowded places - a philosopher or psychologist?
> A: I nervously answered : A philosopher


There should be no "Negative" marking for incorrect answer in short answer type section. PTE -A (Official Guide) states - No credit for incorrect response. So there is nothing mentioned about negative marking like explicitly mentioned for multiple choice question marking.


----------



## kamy58

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Guys, I am re-posting my question:
> 
> Can someone please let me know whether the marks will be deducted for one word answers if we give wrong answer as follows:
> 
> E.g.
> Q: Whom would you consult to treat your fear for crowded places - a philosopher or psychologist?
> A: I nervously answered : A philosopher


Negative marking is done only in below item types
1) multiple choice questions both in reading and listening
2) highlight incorrect word in listening

So, you need not worry about short answer in speaking


----------



## kkkish

*Thank you all*

I would like to thank each and everyone in this forum who helped me in achieving my desired scores, I did it in my second attempt.

Practice test A : L-61, S-58, R-51, W-58
PTE real: L-74, S-73, R-56, W-69
Practise test B: L-69,S-49,R-56,W-71
PTE 2nd attempt: L-85,S-79,R-65,W-74

I had the hardest times in reading, I somehow ended up in reaching 65.

Once again a big thank you for all the help, support and material.

Thanks,
KKK


----------



## kamy58

kamy58 said:


> Negative marking is done only in below item types
> 1) multiple choice questions both in reading and listening
> 2) highlight incorrect word in listening
> 
> So, you need not worry about short answer in speaking


To be more specific on point 1, multiple choice question with multiple answers


----------



## samlk

hi all,
Anyone has done PTE in Saudi Arabia?

Sam


----------



## Sufiangr8

Hi Guys ,

Can you please suggest me, if there is any advantage to join institute for PTE-A training ,as i had given test last evening and got the results 
L:63 ,W:59,S:70,R:58
Or should i try again by my self .


----------



## anngirmley89

Alexism said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my first PTE result.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 74/72/83/83
> 
> Grammar: 68
> Oral fluency: 66
> Pronunciation: 61
> Spelling: 90
> Vocab: 90
> Written discourse: 90
> 
> I messed up the describe images (about 2,3 sentences each graph) and Retell lecture (also about 3 sentences with no strong meaning). Do you think those are the main cause of low mark in Listening and Speaking, I mean the word count may affect the oral fluency mark?


Congrat Alex. what did you do to get high score in speaking? I need 65 but i only got 50 while I always got 7 in IELTS. I messed up with describe image in the test coz there were too many floor plans and pictures and only 3 graphs. Were there many candidates sit the test at Duc Anh?


----------



## vicegerent

Question to folks who scored 79+ in all 4 sections...

Guys, according to you, what would be the best/most simplified/most efficient strategy to address the item type Multiple Choice: Choose Multiple Answers in the Reading section?

Could you please share your ideas and inputs. Thank you.


----------



## noorulla

Could you please share the material you got.


----------



## Rex123

There is a plenty of materials you can find through this forum. 
Just go to every single page and look for it.


----------



## Rex123

Can someone please solve this and tell me that why do you think it?

Reorder Paragraph

A. In the west, Allied Forces had fought their way through southern Italy as far as Rome.
B. In June 1944 Germany’s military position in World War Two appeared hopeless.
C. In Britain, the task of amassing the men and materials for the liberation of northern Europe had been completed.
D. The Red Army was poised to drive the Nazis back through Poland.
E. The situation on the eastern front was catastrophic.

does anyone know that reorder Paragraph in a real exam is easier or harder than this ?


:confused2:


----------



## Rex123

KKish 

Can you please share your experiece of the actual exam?

We will appreciate it.


----------



## nmurshed

Hey all,

Are the essays being repeated ? or there are chances of new ones?
I really need 79+ in all sections !!

Don't think another IELTS will help !!


----------



## harry001

Dear All,


I am new to this forum.
I am looking to score 79 each in PTE-A to claim 20 points.
My first and 2nd attempt PTE-A scores were:-

L / R / S / W
76/79/79/74 first
85/87/89/78 2nd

Missed by 1 in writing the second attempt.

So i would request some tips to improve written discourse as i scored the least in this sub-skill ,64.

Thanks,
Current points tally 55.
Filed for NSW SS.


----------



## harry001

b-e-d-a-c


----------



## harry001

Rex123 said:


> Can someone please solve this and tell me that why do you think it?
> 
> Reorder Paragraph
> 
> A. In the west, Allied Forces had fought their way through southern Italy as far as Rome.
> B. In June 1944 Germany’s military position in World War Two appeared hopeless.
> C. In Britain, the task of amassing the men and materials for the liberation of northern Europe had been completed.
> D. The Red Army was poised to drive the Nazis back through Poland.
> E. The situation on the eastern front was catastrophic.
> 
> does anyone know that reorder Paragraph in a real exam is easier or harder than this ?
> 
> 
> :confused2:


b-e-d-a-c or b-e-d-c-a

I chose b as the introductory paragraph through elimination.Then e and d will follow to explain Germany's hopelessness.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

harry001 said:


> b-e-d-a-c or b-e-d-c-a
> 
> I chose b as the introductory paragraph through elimination.Then e and d will follow to explain Germany's hopelessness.


I think the pair e-d is must. Both make some sense. Catastrophic word says due to some other activity this happened. Means a should come before e. a-e-d is a pair. 
Sequence may be b-a-e-d-c.


----------



## Rex123

harry001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I am looking to score 79 each in PTE-A to claim 20 points.
> My first and 2nd attempt PTE-A scores were:-
> 
> L / R / S / W
> 76/79/79/74 first
> 85/87/89/78 2nd
> 
> Missed by 1 in writing the second attempt.
> 
> So i would request some tips to improve written discourse as i scored the least in this sub-skill ,64.
> 
> Thanks,
> Current points tally 55.
> Filed for NSW SS.



You are very close. Keep it up.

I can only suggest you to be prepared for it before exam and only write information which is relevant to essay. Good luck.

Can you please tell me that how do you tackle fill in the blanks task (especially reading and writing one) in reading as sometimes I am very confused.

Do you read whole paragraph and then select it or you just select it as you go? It takes a long time of mine.:israel:


----------



## harry001

Rex123 said:


> You are very close. Keep it up.
> 
> I can only suggest you to be prepared for it before exam and only write information which is relevant to essay. Good luck.
> 
> Can you please tell me that how do you tackle fill in the blanks task (especially reading and writing one) in reading as sometimes I am very confused.
> 
> Do you read whole paragraph and then select it or you just select it as you go? It takes a long time of mine.:israel:


Yes this one is tricky. I believe most of the fill in the blanks collocate with the words before or after the blank.My first priority is to look for collocations .
Yes , I do select it as i go , however sometimes you might need to read a line or two past the blank itself.


----------



## jadu87

Hello all,

I've my exam scheduled on Sep 1st. I have got pathetic scores in practice test in speaking, i think i was not properly prepared for graphs!

So for speaking, is it necessary that we need to do read aloud in any particular accent or is natural flow with proper pronunciations is fine?

Describe Images / retell lecture.. Are the graphs in real exam are tougher than that of scored practice or MacMillan tests? 

In MacMillan, all the model answers were crossing more than 40 seconds and most of them doesn't have conclusion. Is it mandatory to provide a conclusion, PTE book says to conclude though!


----------



## Rex123

harry001 said:


> Yes this one is tricky. I believe most of the fill in the blanks collocate with the words before or after the blank.My first priority is to look for collocations .
> Yes , I do select it as i go , however sometimes you might need to read a line or two past the blank itself.


I appreciate it for your tips Harry. 

have you faced a lack of time in reading in an exam? What can you suggest us about timing? How do you manage it?

This will help me a lot.


----------



## gav1

Hi all,

I've been following this forum for past 2 months and thus able to understand Listening and Writing section. I've completed PTE practice plus and MacMillian books. Unfortunately, I'm still unsure what's wrong with my Speaking section.

Please guide me to get through Reading and Speaking. I'm unable to get desired score in PTE. I need to score at-least 65 in each section.

My First PTE result: 
Listening : 44
Reading : 58
Speaking : 47 
Writing : 50

My second attempt: 
Listening : 65
Reading : 59
Speaking : 45 
Writing : 76

Please view the attachment and if anybody can guide me to pass speaking ( audio links are in doc) and reading.

Thanks


----------



## vicegerent

A question to those that have attempted the PTE-A real exam....

During preparation if you have managed to complete all the 4 tests from Macmillan and also all the 4 tests given in PTE Academic Practice Plus book, then can you recollect if you got any of the questions from these two books in your reading section?


----------



## gav1

vicegerent said:


> A question to those that have attempted the PTE-A real exam....
> 
> During preparation if you have managed to complete all the 4 tests from Macmillan and also all the 4 tests given in PTE Academic Practice Plus book, then can you recollect if you got any of the questions from these two books in your reading section?


No!:confused2:
I've given 2 tests and none of the questions were from these books. But I got the repeated reading passage question ( Agen's history) from my last attempted test.


----------



## harry001

Rex123 said:


> I appreciate it for your tips Harry.
> 
> have you faced a lack of time in reading in an exam? What can you suggest us about timing? How do you manage it?
> 
> This will help me a lot.


Yes during my first attempt i ran out of time in reading section with 2 fill in the blanks passages left however i did manage that the 2nd time.During my 2nd attempt i spent very less time on multi choice multi answer and re-arrange jumbled up paragraphs so that 
i could finish all the questions and that worked for me.

The reason i used this plan was that i was never fully confident about jumbled and multi answer tasks no matter how long i spent on the particular task.So i thought of spending the least time on these two.

It could be something different for you.
You need to workout a strategy and try to practice according to the strategy .

Thanks,


----------



## Rex123

harry001 said:


> b-e-d-a-c or b-e-d-c-a
> 
> I chose b as the introductory paragraph through elimination.Then e and d will follow to explain Germany's hopelessness.





vicegerent said:


> A question to those that have attempted the PTE-A real exam....
> 
> During preparation if you have managed to complete all the 4 tests from Macmillan and also all the 4 tests given in PTE Academic Practice Plus book, then can you recollect if you got any of the questions from these two books in your reading section?


Hello vicegerent

I have not done the real test, so sorry I cannot answer your question. But I have a question for you. From where did you get PTE Academic Practice Plus book ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rex123

harry001 said:


> Yes during my first attempt i ran out of time in reading section with 2 fill in the blanks passages left however i did manage that the 2nd time.During my 2nd attempt i spent very less time on multi choice multi answer and re-arrange jumbled up paragraphs so that
> i could finish all the questions and that worked for me.
> 
> The reason i used this plan was that i was never fully confident about jumbled and multi answer tasks no matter how long i spent on the particular task.So i thought of spending the least time on these two.
> 
> It could be something different for you.
> You need to workout a strategy and try to practice according to the strategy .
> 
> Thanks,



Thank you for your detail description. I hope these tips work for everybody who feels a shortage of timing in reading.


----------



## Alexism

anngirmley89 said:


> Congrat Alex. what did you do to get high score in speaking? I need 65 but i only got 50 while I always got 7 in IELTS. I messed up with describe image in the test coz there were too many floor plans and pictures and only 3 graphs. Were there many candidates sit the test at Duc Anh?


Hi, I think in describe image part, after the preparation time, you should just start speaking right away, even with general information or whatever you see in the picture, any words or numbers (this was what I did in the real test, some pictures were really challenging). If you still have time, add some more information. Additionally, you can practice using IELTS writing task 1 with a lot of samples online. I am also practicing more to get 79+. Gluck mf.


----------



## Alexism

haisergeant said:


> I didn't receive my score yet, so weird. Does the scoring machine stop at weekends?
> When I login, the system always shows "Your exam results are not available at this time.". Maybe it delays one or two days.
> 
> You have a really good score for the first time. I believe you can crack it.


Thanks mate, did you get what you want from the machine? Hope it's positive.


----------



## haisergeant

Alexism said:


> Thanks mate, did you get what you want from the machine? Hope it's positive.


Not yet, mate. I'm still waiting. Just call Duc Anh center, they told me to be patient and wait for 5 business days. You had a really good score, I really hope you can make it next time and I think you can stick to PTE, do not change back to IELTS.

And how many points you are currently having, you are applying for visa 189, is that right?


----------



## Alexism

haisergeant said:


> Not yet, mate. I'm still waiting. Just call Duc Anh center, they told me to be patient and wait for 5 business days. You had a really good score, I really hope you can make it next time and I think you can stick to PTE, do not change back to IELTS.
> 
> And how many points you are currently having, you are applying for visa 189, is that right?



I am currently 55+5 with NSW, EOI submitted from June. 
I also think I have a better chance with PTE as I've never passed 7.5 in IELTS writing. Anyway, I'll try the IELTS one more time at the end of this week.


----------



## haisergeant

Alexism said:


> I am currently 55+5 with NSW, EOI submitted from June.
> I also think I have a better chance with PTE as I've never passed 7.5 in IELTS writing. Anyway, I'll try the IELTS one more time at the end of this week.


Mine is 50 points, that's the reason why I'm targeting to get 10 points for English. But the current status for Software is that a huge amount of pending applications from April, I wonder with 60 points, how long to receive an invitation.

Do you have any tips for Speaking? Also, you have such good scores for Listening and Writing, how long have you been studying English? I began from Aug 2013 but never crossed 7 in Speaking.


----------



## holy_demon

I just took scored sample test yesterday and I noticed that Repeat Sentence has a 1 second delay before you can speak (I even made 2 false starts). My memory might be playing trick on me, but doesn't Repeat Sentence in the real exam let you speak right away? Could someone with a better memory confirm this for me?

I also noticed that scored sample test (B) is significantly harder than the real exam. Some questions are even read with accents! I saved all the questions for evaluation, and some are impossible for me to understand after multiple re-listening, even though I usually got 86+ in Listening of the real exam. For example, in this question
picosong.com/uic6 (sorry for the inconvenient link, under 5 post limit)

I can't hear the word after "in medical term". Can anyone hear it?


----------



## haisergeant

holy_demon said:


> I just took scored sample test yesterday and I noticed that Repeat Sentence has a 1 second delay before you can speak (I even made 2 false starts). My memory might be playing trick on me, but doesn't Repeat Sentence in the real exam let you speak right away? Could someone with a better memory confirm this for me?
> 
> I also noticed that scored sample test (B) is significantly harder than the real exam. Some questions are even read with accents! I saved all the questions for evaluation, and some are impossible for me to understand after multiple re-listening, even though I usually got 86+ in Listening of the real exam. For example, in this question
> picosong.com/uic6 (sorry for the inconvenient link, under 5 post limit)
> 
> I can't hear the word after "in medical term". Can anyone hear it?


You mean 'antibodies'? She spoke too quick so I replay 2 times to hear it.


----------



## raghum4u

holy_demon said:


> I just took scored sample test yesterday and I noticed that Repeat Sentence has a 1 second delay before you can speak (I even made 2 false starts). My memory might be playing trick on me, but doesn't Repeat Sentence in the real exam let you speak right away? Could someone with a better memory confirm this for me?
> 
> I also noticed that scored sample test (B) is significantly harder than the real exam. Some questions are even read with accents! I saved all the questions for evaluation, and some are impossible for me to understand after multiple re-listening, even though I usually got 86+ in Listening of the real exam. For example, in this question
> picosong.com/uic6 (sorry for the inconvenient link, under 5 post limit)
> 
> I can't hear the word after "in medical term". Can anyone hear it?


Your are true buddy. There is a delay of two seconds to begin recording..


----------



## oskyimporto

Hi guys!
Quick question!
How long does it take for the PTE score to reach DBIP?
I sent my score from the webpage like 10 days ago but just called DBIP and said they haven't received anything yet.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## jadu87

Guys any help on below will be much appreciated!




jadu87 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've my exam scheduled on Sep 1st. I have got pathetic scores in practice test in speaking, i think i was not properly prepared for graphs!
> 
> So for speaking, is it necessary that we need to do read aloud in any particular accent or is natural flow with proper pronunciations is fine?
> 
> Describe Images / retell lecture.. Are the graphs in real exam are tougher than that of scored practice or MacMillan tests?
> 
> In MacMillan, all the model answers were crossing more than 40 seconds and most of them doesn't have conclusion. Is it mandatory to provide a conclusion, PTE book says to conclude though!


----------



## natty.punjabi

jadu87 said:


> Guys any help on below will be much appreciated!


So for speaking, is it necessary that we need to do read aloud in any particular accent or is natural flow with proper pronunciations is fine? ---accent wont matter but score will be accounted for proper pronunciation, rate of speech etc. doesnt matter whether you have indian accent or chinese accent. the software is trained to understand accent of people from different nationalities.

Describe Images / retell lecture.. Are the graphs in real exam are tougher than that of scored practice or MacMillan tests? --- No idea as i have not givedn macmillan tests. however i dont understand what you mean by tougher. graphs wont be very complicated like 3-4 line graphs entagling with each other. so dont worry on that part. i highly recommend you buy practice test A and practice test B and judge yourself 

In MacMillan, all the model answers were crossing more than 40 seconds and most of them doesn't have conclusion. Is it mandatory to provide a conclusion, PTE book says to conclude though! ---it is not mandatory to have a conclusion. it is good to have conclusion. in graphs i dont think it is required. in graphs you have to say the main points and the supporting points. the score will be calcuated as per the content, fluency, rate of speech, pronunciation, vocabulary. 

also you might want to go through score.pdf which is available on the PTE website as to how the scores are given for particualr item types.


----------



## jadu87

Thanks Natty.

For speaking what all matters is fluency and pronunciation right.


----------



## Rani74

Anyone who has sat the test on 21st August still waiting for their results. My friend has taken his, and so far no results. He needs it quite urgently as he has to lodge his EOI lest the profession may get closed. Any suggestion any help guys.

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## iamali

Guys can anybody confirm. PTE is not acceptable by Engineers Australia? Is that correct?


----------



## Rani74

iamali said:


> Guys can anybody confirm. PTE is not acceptable by Engineers Australia? Is that correct?


I think this is correct, because my cousin's agent said that. Also, if you want to increase your points you can write PTE, for the skill assessment EA does not accept PTE. Others please confirm if I am wrong.


----------



## dan78

iamali said:


> Guys can anybody confirm. PTE is not acceptable by Engineers Australia? Is that correct?


Kindly refer to the link https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217


----------



## sudeepdai

natty.punjabi said:


> So for speaking, is it necessary that we need to do read aloud in any particular accent or is natural flow with proper pronunciations is fine? ---accent wont matter but score will be accounted for proper pronunciation, rate of speech etc. doesnt matter whether you have indian accent or chinese accent. the software is trained to understand accent of people from different nationalities.
> 
> 
> 
> Describe Images / retell lecture.. Are the graphs in real exam are tougher than that of scored practice or MacMillan tests? --- No idea as i have not givedn macmillan tests. however i dont understand what you mean by tougher. graphs wont be very complicated like 3-4 line graphs entagling with each other. so dont worry on that part. i highly recommend you buy practice test A and practice test B and judge yourself
> 
> 
> 
> In MacMillan, all the model answers were crossing more than 40 seconds and most of them doesn't have conclusion. Is it mandatory to provide a conclusion, PTE book says to conclude though! ---it is not mandatory to have a conclusion. it is good to have conclusion. in graphs i dont think it is required. in graphs you have to say the main points and the supporting points. the score will be calcuated as per the content, fluency, rate of speech, pronunciation, vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> also you might want to go through score.pdf which is available on the PTE website as to how the scores are given for particualr item types.



To be honest, accent kind of matters. It does not directly matter but in the hindsight it does. 

Well, some people's accent from different countries make it difficult to pronounce some words. For example, and just for example, french people cannot say the word "r" like we asians do. They have a different pronunciation to it. 

Now the computer is designed to understand the letter "r" as a normal "r" probably not in the french style. This may affect the score.

Also, in my personal experience, i feel the chinese, vietnam, burma , these accents arent clear english. These people need to practice more than the others. They have perfect fluency, perfect tones but then its difficult to understand some words they are saying. For these people, I suggest to say out the difficult words as the dictionary says. That could be taken as a reference speech.

Again, this is my personal view. I do not intend to cause any harm through my words to anybody. I am just being honest and saying what I feel. If you do not feel what i am saying is correct, please feel free to correct me.

Cheers and best of luck.


----------



## Lynxwood

Hi all forum members!
Thank you so much for your advises!!

My real exam was on this Tuesday at 5 pm, and I've got my results today (Wednesday) at 5 pm. 

I had two essays:
1) Do you think that learning languages will be unnecessary in the nearest future?
2) Do you think, special offers and discounts is a good long-term marketing strategy for companies? 

Here are my scores:
L-74, R-64, S-59, W-79

My aim was 65 in each, so I will take it in a month.

What I want to say to other candidates - do your best, and you will get it!!!

By the way practice exam A was: L-59, R-61, S-53, W-62. I took it on 18 of August.

Now I'm going to work a lot on my describing images and read articles to improve my reading.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Hello everyone,

Any tips for Re-tell lecture? Man that thing seems hard as hell.
There is too much information on the screen and you're supposed to take quick notes to be able to talk about what they just did for 40 seconds.

Any tips for this one?


----------



## Rex123

sudeepdai said:


> To be honest, accent kind of matters. It does not directly matter but in the hindsight it does.
> 
> Well, some people's accent from different countries make it difficult to pronounce some words. For example, and just for example, french people cannot say the word "r" like we asians do. They have a different pronunciation to it.
> 
> Now the computer is designed to understand the letter "r" as a normal "r" probably not in the french style. This may affect the score.
> 
> Also, in my personal experience, i feel the chinese, vietnam, burma , these accents arent clear english. These people need to practice more than the others. They have perfect fluency, perfect tones but then its difficult to understand some words they are saying. For these people, I suggest to say out the difficult words as the dictionary says. That could be taken as a reference speech.
> 
> Again, this is my personal view. I do not intend to cause any harm through my words to anybody. I am just being honest and saying what I feel. If you do not feel what i am saying is correct, please feel free to correct me.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck.


Hello Sudeepdai,

I am a big follower of your posts here. I hope you stay blessed where ever you are as you are helping many people here. I have a question about writing. Is ,(comma) necessary in writing section ?

EX. I have prepared notes, which you told me.

or

EX. I have prepared notes which you told me.


which one is more beneficial towards high marking?

Thank you.:juggle:


----------



## sudeepdai

Rex123 said:


> Hello Sudeepdai,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big follower of your posts here. I hope you stay blessed where ever you are as you are helping many people here. I have a question about writing. Is ,(comma) necessary in writing section ?
> 
> 
> 
> EX. I have prepared notes, which you told me.
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> EX. I have prepared notes which you told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one is more beneficial towards high marking?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.:juggle:



Heyy

Thanks for the blessing. I am actually in the medical center getting my medicals done.

Commas do matter. The sentence you mentioned do not require a comma. Bug then commas and punctuation do matter. Also check for capital letters when you start your sentences. Days of the week, names of people and places should all be capital. I am pretty sure the software is designed to check that. It may or may not relate to deducting marks but then when you can do everything well, why not put commas where required.

Cheers and Best of luck.

Sudeep


----------



## rkb123

Hello All,

I have been following this forum from last 3-4 days. I received my PTE score today and the speaking result was astonishing.. It was just 28 with oral fluency as 22 and pronunciation as 13.

It really shattered my confidence. I can spoke well but I don't know what happened with my score. I had checked my headset in the start as well..it was working fine till that time... My rest scores are
L/W/R -- 51/55/58.

What could be the reason for such a pathetic score and how should I improve from here onwards ???


----------



## krish4aus

Hi isaiasfritsch,

My personal opinion is 'Concentrate on the language and flow'. Bare in mind, you cannot summarize everything in 40 sec but you can judge what the lecture focus on and bang on it.

It's a difficult section but try your best to speak in natural flow.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## krish4aus

rkb123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been following this forum from last 3-4 days. I received my PTE score today and the speaking result was astonishing.. It was just 28 with oral fluency as 22 and pronunciation as 13.
> 
> It really shattered my confidence. I can spoke well but I don't know what happened with my score. I had checked my headset in the start as well..it was working fine till that time... My rest scores are
> L/W/R -- 51/55/58.
> 
> What could be the reason for such a pathetic score and how should I improve from here onwards ???


Hi,

This is a difficult question to answer. Did you face any technical glitch during your exam. Eg: Speaker went on mute.. 
Have you taken model exam and what was your score for speaking. 
From the above score, it looks like your pronunciation was not understood by the system. Microphone distance or background noise could have contributed.
Many experts in this forum would suggest you to read BBC content loud and clear.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## rkb123

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a difficult question to answer. Did you face any technical glitch during your exam. Eg: Speaker went on mute..
> Have you taken model exam and what was your score for speaking.
> From the above score, it looks like your pronunciation was not understood by the system. Microphone distance or background noise could have contributed.
> Many experts in this forum would suggest you to read BBC content loud and clear.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


No.. I haven't taken practice test A or B. I just followed Macmillam practice tests + Official guide. But still just such a low score in speaking is not understandable at all. And the worst part is I dont know the areas to improve in speaking.

Shall I raise a grievance?? will that be taken care??

Everyone knows at the time of speaking there is lot of background noise.. will that really affects others pronunciation as well as fluency??? I am not sure about this.

Experts please help what needs to be done in my case now as I only need to get 50+ in PTE in all the areas..


----------



## andreyx108b

3rd attempt yesterday: s75 L81 R90 W90... Need 79+


----------



## sudeepdai

rkb123 said:


> No.. I haven't taken practice test A or B. I just followed Macmillam practice tests + Official guide. But still just such a low score in speaking is not understandable at all. And the worst part is I dont know the areas to improve in speaking.
> 
> Shall I raise a grievance?? will that be taken care??
> 
> Everyone knows at the time of speaking there is lot of background noise.. will that really affects others pronunciation as well as fluency??? I am not sure about this.
> 
> Experts please help what needs to be done in my case now as I only need to get 50+ in PTE in all the areas..


Heyy

No, your concern will not be taken care of I guess.

It is really an unfortunate thing that you got 28. Even if you speak something there should be some marks given. You can ask the members to check. I dont think they will re evaluate or something unless you pay them. But do get your case forward.

Besides, your writing skills itself show that you have to have atleast 50 in speaking.

My suggestion: Ask them what happened. If nothing is done by them, give again. It is obvious that you can get 50+. Rather, give it quick so that the scores are readily availible soon.

Cheers and Best of luck.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

Can any one tell me the promotion code for PTE. I tried PTE2015 .. but, did not work.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## rameshkumar

10%OFF - PTE Exam Fees 

Buy PTE Exam Voucher Online for 300 AUD & Save 30 AUD

www.aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher.html

Please Forward to Ur Friends


----------



## shah11

Hello everyone,

I have been a silent follower of this thread for over a month now and would like to share some of my personal experiences in regards to the "trauma" of getting desired score in IELTS/PTE (My requirement was 7 each in IELTS or 65 each in PTE)

First of all, I would like to begin by thanking each and everyone out here who are doing a fantastic job of helping/supporting people like me. A thank you is probably just not enough to express my gratitudes for you all, however, that's the best I can express at this moment ! May God bless you all with a lot more success and love 

Now, about the "trauma" :

Over the span of almost 2.5 years, I attempted IELTS 11 times, yes, you read it right - 11 times (in India as well as Australia, both idp and british council). In all those 11 attempts my scores have been 8.5 or 9 in all reading, listening, and speaking BUT writing was NEVER beyond 6.5, NEVER (only with idp it was 6 and then I switched to BC where it had been 6.5 consistently)

More than frustrated, I was highly disappointed about myself and almost started to believe that I could never get it. Then my agent suggested me to go for PTE, which was great until the time I received my first score - LRSW 87,88,59,89. It was shocking at the first sight but I felt that I could do it if paid enough attention in speaking. It took me another 3 attempts to finally get my required scores but it FINALLY HAPPENED !!!! My speaking scores were 59, 64, 62, 67 in those 4 attempts (As you can see the margins were really narrow, but then... tough luck !!!)

Nonetheless, the reason I am sharing this with such details in because I want to suggest to all those struggling to achieve scores and also those confused between IELTS & PTE, that please please please do not waste your time and money on IELTS, it's nothing but a sort of fraud in a way. Do prefer PTE instead and you will DEFINITELY get your scores, especially if you are missing it by small margin.

I am really sorry for such a LONG and 'emotional' post, but my main motive in doing that is to support those like me and tell them that if I could do it, you will be able to do it too  Please don't be disheartened and make the right choice !


Updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points today


----------



## Singh85

shah11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread for over a month now and would like to share some of my personal experiences in regards to the "trauma" of getting desired score in IELTS/PTE (My requirement was 7 each in IELTS or 65 each in PTE)
> 
> First of all, I would like to begin by thanking each and everyone out here who are doing a fantastic job of helping/supporting people like me. A thank you is probably just not enough to express my gratitudes for you all, however, that's the best I can express at this moment ! May God bless you all with a lot more success and love
> 
> Now, about the "trauma" :
> 
> Over the span of almost 2.5 years, I attempted IELTS 11 times, yes, you read it right - 11 times (in India as well as Australia, both idp and british council). In all those 11 attempts my scores have been 8.5 or 9 in all reading, listening, and speaking BUT writing was NEVER beyond 6.5, NEVER (only with idp it was 6 and then I switched to BC where it had been 6.5 consistently)
> 
> More than frustrated, I was highly disappointed about myself and almost started to believe that I could never get it. Then my agent suggested me to go for PTE, which was great until the time I received my first score - LRSW 87,88,59,89. It was shocking at the first sight but I felt that I could do it if paid enough attention in speaking. It took me another 3 attempts to finally get my required scores but it FINALLY HAPPENED !!!! My speaking scores were 59, 64, 62, 67 in those 4 attempts (As you can see the margins were really narrow, but then... tough luck !!!)
> 
> Nonetheless, the reason I am sharing this with such details in because I want to suggest to all those struggling to achieve scores and also those confused between IELTS & PTE, that please please please do not waste your time and money on IELTS, it's nothing but a sort of fraud in a way. Do prefer PTE instead and you will DEFINITELY get your scores, especially if you are missing it by small margin.
> 
> I am really sorry for such a LONG and 'emotional' post, but my main motive in doing that is to support those like me and tell them that if I could do it, you will be able to do it too  Please don't be disheartened and make the right choice !
> 
> 
> Updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points today



good to hear...congrats dear


----------



## IshM

Hi All,

Need help and guidance.

Bought 2 paid tests.
*******************
*Practice Scored Test A:*
Listening- 62
Reading- 55
Speaking- 70
Writing- 58
*******************
*Practice Score Test B:*
Listening- 57
Reading- 52
Speaking- 63
Writing- 50
*******************
*Actual PTE-A Test 1: 13-JUN-2015*
Listening- 68
Reading- 59
Speaking- 48
Writing- 80

Enabling Skills:
Grammar- 88
Oral Fluency- 50
Pronunciation- 36 
Spelling- 72
Vocabulary- 62
Written Discourse- 90
******************
Bought book The Official Guide to PTE ACADEMIC - Practiced three tests from CD

*Actual PTE-A Test 2: 21-AUG-2015*
Listening- 67
Reading- 62
Speaking- 60
Writing- 72

Enabling Skills:
Grammar- 69
Oral Fluency- 58
Pronunciation- 63
Spelling- 78
Vocabulary- 90
Written Discourse- 83 
******************
Practiced two tests from PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)

*Actual PTE-A Test 3: 26-AUG-2015*
Listening- 74
Reading- 69
Speaking- 61
Writing- 79

Enabling Skills:
Grammar- 79
Oral Fluency- 68
Pronunciation- 58
Spelling- 88
Vocabulary- 74 
Written Discourse- 90 
*******************

I need 65+ in all sections.
Can someone please help me out?

I really don't know what to do  I practiced really hard specially before my third attempt.
Should I go for Rescore?
Should I try IELTS?
Is there any classes in Mumbai, India?


----------



## Singh85

IshM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help and guidance.
> 
> Bought 2 paid tests.
> *******************
> *Practice Scored Test A:*
> Listening- 62
> Reading- 55
> Speaking- 70
> Writing- 58
> *******************
> *Practice Score Test B:*
> Listening- 57
> Reading- 52
> Speaking- 63
> Writing- 50
> *******************
> *Actual PTE-A Test 1: 13-JUN-2015*
> Listening- 68
> Reading- 59
> Speaking- 48
> Writing- 80
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 88
> Oral Fluency- 50
> Pronunciation- 36
> Spelling- 72
> Vocabulary- 62
> Written Discourse- 90
> ******************
> Bought book The Official Guide to PTE ACADEMIC - Practiced three tests from CD
> 
> *Actual PTE-A Test 2: 21-AUG-2015*
> Listening- 67
> Reading- 62
> Speaking- 60
> Writing- 72
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 69
> Oral Fluency- 58
> Pronunciation- 63
> Spelling- 78
> Vocabulary- 90
> Written Discourse- 83
> ******************
> Practiced two tests from PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> *Actual PTE-A Test 3: 26-AUG-2015*
> Listening- 74
> Reading- 69
> Speaking- 61
> Writing- 79
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 79
> Oral Fluency- 68
> Pronunciation- 58
> Spelling- 88
> Vocabulary- 74
> Written Discourse- 90
> *******************
> 
> I need 65+ in all sections.
> Can someone please help me out?
> 
> I really don't know what to do  I practiced really hard specially before my third attempt.
> Should I go for Rescore?
> Should I try IELTS?
> Is there any classes in Mumbai, India?


dont loose hope....u r good enough to score.....
ur speaking is not bad but u are not speaking according to their way......

Try this thing..... get one speaking test solved (download from their website) and also download all recordings of that test..... there will be 3 recordings of each solved question. 
1st recording will be of candidate who score 60 pts, second recording of 75 pts, 3rd recording of 90 points of same question. 

Just understand the differene between three recording of each question.....u will get to know where u r loosing marks...and how to attempt speaking part...

Good luck....and keep going.....


----------



## Alexism

You're very close now. Practice more. 
In my opinion, your last 2 tests were too close to each other. Give yourself some more time, say about 10 days for the next one, so you can practice and also relax along the way. Keep your mind clear before the test, don't be too nervous or tense. You will get it. Again, you're really close.


----------



## IshM

Friends,

Thank you so much for your quick replies.
To be honest, in my third attempt,
-- in read aloud section, I felt, I just stuck once with one word rest all good. As soon as I finished speaking, I clicked on Next button.
-- in repeat sentence, except for one or two, I was able to repeat the sentences.
-- in describe image, I tried to introduce the image, then mention one high and low points followed by conclusion. In few images, I finished a little earlier so I clicked on Next button.
-- Re-tell lecture, I tried to write as much as possible and was fluent while speaking.
-- Answer-short question, I believe I correctly answered all the questions.

I was having fear that in Reading I may score just under 65 however I scored 69 and speaking I was confident to score atleast 70 and I got 61.
Honestly, I have lost confidence but dream of going to Oz and start a new life is keeping me alive.

*Should I try rescore?*


----------



## nmurshed

I just bought the Gold Kit. 
Going through the sample question shattered my confidence. IELTS looks much easier now !!!


----------



## Veronica

Singh85 said:


> dont loose hope....u r good enough to score.....
> ur speaking is not bad but u are not speaking according to their way......
> 
> Try this thing..... get one speaking test solved (download from their website) and also download all recordings of that test..... there will be 3 recordings of each solved question.
> 1st recording will be of candidate who score 60 pts, second recording of 75 pts, 3rd recording of 90 points of same question.
> 
> Just understand the differene between three recording of each question.....u will get to know where u r loosing marks...and how to attempt speaking part...
> 
> Good luck....and keep going.....



Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6.
Any further use of text speak will lead to infractions on your account.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Singh85 said:


> dont loose hope....u r good enough to score.....
> ur speaking is not bad but u are not speaking according to their way......
> 
> Try this thing..... get one speaking test solved (download from their website) and also download all recordings of that test..... there will be 3 recordings of each solved question.
> 1st recording will be of candidate who score 60 pts, second recording of 75 pts, 3rd recording of 90 points of same question.
> 
> Just understand the differene between three recording of each question.....u will get to know where u r loosing marks...and how to attempt speaking part...
> 
> Good luck....and keep going.....


Where can I find this speaking test solved with the 3 recordings?


----------



## krish4aus

rkb123 said:


> No.. I haven't taken practice test A or B. I just followed Macmillam practice tests + Official guide. But still just such a low score in speaking is not understandable at all. And the worst part is I dont know the areas to improve in speaking.
> 
> Shall I raise a grievance?? will that be taken care??
> 
> Everyone knows at the time of speaking there is lot of background noise.. will that really affects others pronunciation as well as fluency??? I am not sure about this.
> 
> Experts please help what needs to be done in my case now as I only need to get 50+ in PTE in all the areas..


Hi rkb123,

Sorry to hear that, I don't think they will consider you grievances as it should ideally be informed at the test centre and the test centre should have informed PTE on such incident. However, this is my personal view, opinion can differ. 
You should definitely be able to score 50+ in speaking, practice a bit and book for the next immediate slot. 

Best wishes

regards,
krish


----------



## akhiljohnforever

hey can you anyone feel that ielts writing part 2 and PTE essay have some differences?structure and overall?


----------



## Vaishu1024

I don't see any difference for writing part between IELTS and PTE. But for other sections such as speaking, Reading really a lot of differences. 

My vote is only for PTE. Go for PTE you can score well.


----------



## harry001

Dear All,

I have got my score report today : L/R/S/W : 85/90/90/87

Thanks for all your support.

Thanks,


----------



## Rani74

harry001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got my score report today : L/R/S/W : 85/90/90/87
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey Harry,

Congratulations! In which city did you take the test? Is it your first attempt?

I have taken it thrice and every time I miss out getting scores in some or other section, worst being speaking. In my first attempt I scored 79 but in the next ones it has fallen to 45 (this time I did really bad for graph description as I had got few tough ones) and in the latest one it was 47 (it was all good, I had learnt from my mistakes last time, but still). 

Can you please provide us some tips, I too am looking for 79+

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## harry001

Rani74 said:


> Hey Harry,
> 
> Congratulations! In which city did you take the test? Is it your first attempt?
> 
> I have taken it thrice and every time I miss out getting scores in some or other section, worst being speaking. In my first attempt I scored 79 but in the next ones it has fallen to 45 (this time I did really bad for graph description as I had got few tough ones) and in the latest one it was 47 (it was all good, I had learnt from my mistakes last time, but still).
> 
> Can you please provide us some tips, I too am looking for 79+
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rani


Hi ,

I took my test in Delhi-Pearson Professional and this was my 3rd Attempt.

If you have already scored 79 in speaking once then i think it looks like there is an issue with recording or something.
Make sure when you hear your recording at the beginning of the test it doesn't have any mouth or breath/hiss sound.Otherwise re-adjust the mic and try to keep it 5-6 inches away from your mouth.Everyone makes a couple of mistakes during the speaking test like a fumble here and there or a wrong answer out of nervousness in short answer question.I have done that a few times.
Every time i have taken the test , i have made a couple mistakes in speaking and scored 79+.This doesn't mean i am encouraging you to make mistakes what it means is that you are bound to make a few mistakes over the length of the test not being a native speaker, but it is important to stay focused and make sure that the recording is of adequate quality.

Thanks,


----------



## grnmurthy

*Murthy*

Does any one received test report taken on 25th august 15 ??


----------



## Rex123

harry001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got my score report today : L/R/S/W : 85/90/90/87
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey Harry001

Congratulation hips!!:second:

It is nice to hear. Can you please take a couple of minutes out to share your experience through out exam:) This would be helpful for us.

Thanks 
Rex123


----------



## grnmurthy

*grnmurthy*

Congratulation


----------



## aeshwary.kushwah

Hi all,

I gave my PTE on 22 Aug. Delhi/ Global Oppurtunities

First Attempt,
L:90
S:90
R:90
W:90

Practiced for 10 days and gave one mock test.

It's not so difficult after all.


----------



## Rex123

aeshwary.kushwah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I gave my PTE on 22 Aug. Delhi/ Global Oppurtunities
> 
> First Attempt,
> L:90
> S:90
> R:90
> W:90
> 
> Practiced for 10 days and gave one mock test.
> 
> It's not so difficult after all.


hello aeshwary.kushwah

Congratulation !!

Can you please share your experience during exam and how did you deal with all tasks in the exam?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Alexism

harry001 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I took my test in Delhi-Pearson Professional and this was my 3rd Attempt.
> 
> ,


Hi Harry,

Firstly, congratulations. Its your 3rd attempt, Would you mind sharing the results and time of the first 2 attempts? so I can get some understanding about the time frame and incentive to prepare for my next test. I took once just a week ago.

Thanks.


----------



## harry001

Alexism said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Firstly, congratulations. Its your 3rd attempt, Would you mind sharing the results and time of the first 2 attempts? so I can get some understanding about the time frame and incentive to prepare for my next test. I took once just a week ago.
> 
> Thanks.


2nd June ,17th aug , 27th Aug.
L / R / S / W
76/79/79/74 first
85/87/89/78 2nd

Thanks,


----------



## rkb123

krish4aus said:


> Hi rkb123,
> 
> Sorry to hear that, I don't think they will consider you grievances as it should ideally be informed at the test centre and the test centre should have informed PTE on such incident. However, this is my personal view, opinion can differ.
> You should definitely be able to score 50+ in speaking, practice a bit and book for the next immediate slot.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> regards,
> krish


Thanks for advice Krish.

Yeah, I have booked another slot.


----------



## rohitsaini

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> Thanks for the blessing. I am actually in the medical center getting my medicals done.
> 
> Commas do matter. The sentence you mentioned do not require a comma. Bug then commas and punctuation do matter. Also check for capital letters when you start your sentences. Days of the week, names of people and places should all be capital. I am pretty sure the software is designed to check that. It may or may not relate to deducting marks but then when you can do everything well, why not put commas where required.
> 
> Cheers and Best of luck.
> 
> Sudeep


Congrats Sudeep,
I have started following you,
I just want to enquire , why have u given language test two times ?
i scored 62 points in PTE but now my consultant told me that PTE is not applicable in EA.
kindly share,
congrats once again,


----------



## CanMMAu

Hello I need IELTS 8 in each category, wandering it would be easier to get equivalent score in PTE? If anyone could send me some material on PTE, would really appreciate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JK684

CanMMAu said:


> Hello I need IELTS 8 in each category, wandering it would be easier to get equivalent score in PTE? If anyone could send me some material on PTE, would really appreciate? Thanks in advance.


You have to get 79+ in PTE for each section to get IELTS 8 equivalent score. As per the experience of many folks in this forum, it seems scoring in PTE is easier when compared to IELTS (including me), provided you understand the PTE format and prepare well. All the materials are available in this thread. search and find it your self


----------



## Rev1198

Took test in Melbourne test center today morning without any training or preparation and couldn't get any better score. Didn't prepare and I blame myself for this 
PTE Academic results April 24, 2015 - L77 R74 W75 S87
PTE Academic results August 28, 2015 - L75 R76 W76 S90
I have take this test again so that I would get invitation in next round as it would boost my EOI points score. Still remains at 60 and I submitted my EOI for 2613 on April 27th.
Didn't get invitation and waiting for months. Little chance to get invitation this time as there are many who submitted EOI with 65+ points within last few weeks.


----------



## terry3218

Hi everyone. I just sat the second practice test and here are the results:

Listening 89
Reading 74
Speaking 79
Writing 89

I need 79+ in all 4, and my test is on Monday. Now I didn't perform as good in this test as I was expecting, but still the scores are pretty pleasing. And I still did not get 79+ in reading. I thought I had made reading my forte when I attempted an umpteen number of reading questions in practice, but the results say otherwise. Anyways, can anyone advise on how to improve a bit more, especially in reading?


----------



## chow123

Rev1198 said:


> Took test in Melbourne test center today morning without any training or preparation and couldn't get any better score. Didn't prepare and I blame myself for this
> PTE Academic results April 24, 2015 - L77 R74 W75 S87
> PTE Academic results August 28, 2015 - L75 R76 W76 S90
> I have take this test again so that I would get invitation in next round as it would boost my EOI points score. Still remains at 60 and I submitted my EOI for 2613 on April 27th.
> Didn't get invitation and waiting for months. Little chance to get invitation this time as there are many who submitted EOI with 65+ points within last few weeks.


Do you mind to share tips how to score high in PTE speaking test ? My first experience was very bad with PTE speaking. The rest are fine. Do I need to speak very loud to the microphone or something?

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## sudeepdai

rohitsaini said:


> Congrats Sudeep,
> 
> I have started following you,
> 
> I just want to enquire , why have u given language test two times ?
> 
> i scored 62 points in PTE but now my consultant told me that PTE is not applicable in EA.
> 
> kindly share,
> 
> congrats once again,



I didnt have enough points. I needed superior English to claim the 20 points. I cannot claim work experience as its not even been 1 year since i graduated and started work.

And yes, EA doesnt accept PTE. Sad but true.

Thanks for the blessings again.


----------



## nmurshed

i have given the practice test A, but am not able to submit my results. It says network error.

Did anyone else face this?


----------



## terry3218

nmurshed said:


> i have given the practice test A, but am not able to submit my results. It says network error.
> 
> Did anyone else face this?


I'm sorry I can't help you on this, but whenever this issue is resolved, please do post here the results of your practice test.


----------



## nmurshed

Not resolved....i will try again tomorrow.

Test was horrible...I really feel IELTS was so much easier than this !


----------



## zanzoun

what is the validity of the exam?


----------



## Rex123

rameshkumar said:


> 10%OFF - PTE Exam Fees
> 
> Buy PTE Exam Voucher Online for 300 AUD & Save 30 AUD
> 
> www.aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher.html
> 
> Please Forward to Ur Friends


Hello Rameshhkumar

But this website says PTE voucher is for 300$. Does this mean they will give us voucher code to get 10% discount for 300$?

Can you please tell us how does it work?

Thanks 
Rex


----------



## terry3218

nmurshed said:


> Not resolved....i will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Test was horrible...I really feel IELTS was so much easier than this !


I know it can be overwhelming at times since it has so many different kinds of questions.


----------



## geo_101

Guys, I finally able to get 65+ in PTE A (second attempt). Thanks for all your tips and various reference material links posted on this forum.

My few observations :
Speaking :
Re tell lecture : With Indian accent , my "a" sounds like a pause "ahh" when you hear it back, so one can avoid using it while describing images. It might not be the case with all our friends but was with me when I listened my practice recording and which probably effected my fluency . In my first attempt I got 70+ in all section except speaking (56) and was bit surprised.

Writing :
Make sure that for summarization part, we should use the word which appear more than once in different paragraph like if it is referring some organization name, or some department etc.

For Essay: Frankly your logic/opinion to support topic doesn't matter, what matters is grammar, selection of words and spelling. You will be marked on these points along with how close your response with topic. I know that I have given some really illogical points for my "agree" or "disagree" part and realized it after 10 mins of writing which was late to rewrite with logical points but I managed to score 70+ as I used some good vocabulary and kept my reasons pointing to my essay topic. Why I mentioned it, we need not to think hard and spend more time to formulate our entire logic on facts or real but rather try to use good amount of vocabulary and essay structure and spelling. 

Review your writing part is very very important as I almost correct 10-15 spelling mistake or rather say typo while reviewing my essay or summarization . When I write I do not want to break the flow in order to type fast. Might be not the case with every one but it matters if some one agree or have same pattern as mine.

Overall tips :
1 Cup of hot coffee  before 20 -30 mins can bring activeness and clarity on your overall speaking , must recommend to my fellow PTE exam takers !!
Try to spend less time in describing yourself and playing with volume adjustment if you are not student as this will give you edge to start your speaking first and get the rhythm before you will be attacked by poor examroom set up by Pearson, meaning hearing each and every voice in the room and get disturbed.
Take the break before listening , very important to relax ,to get active so that you can concentrate on listening part .

I know some of the tips might sounds funny or illogical for some of champions, but believe me these tips helped me to get 65+ in second attempt as frankly I didn't do any preparation after my first attempt except knowing the graph pattern for speaking more clearly and listen my recording to eliminate common mistake I do while speaking i.e improve my fluency .

Best of luck to folks who will be appearing in this exam sooner and later!! 
My personal experience force me to think that IELTS is scam and one should steer clear from it with average /moderate English like mine as I don't know for sure but some how they observe your previous scores and see how desperate you are to crack it for immigration points.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Rex123 said:


> Hello Rameshhkumar
> 
> But this website says PTE voucher is for 300$. Does this mean they will give us voucher code to get 10% discount for 300$?
> 
> Can you please tell us how does it work?
> 
> Thanks
> Rex


Hi Rex,

You can get 10% OFF while booking your exam by using the code: PTE2015.

If you have more question on this please let me know.


----------



## chow123

nmurshed said:


> Not resolved....i will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Test was horrible...I really feel IELTS was so much easier than this !


I had the same feeling as yours. I prefer IELS to PTE. IELTS is more straight forward although scoring 8 for each category is difficult. 

In my opinion, PTE speaking test is not consistent / not reliable as it very much depending on the quality of the headphone, recorder and surrounding. I got distracted by other candidates during speaking test as everyone started to speak almost at the same time. In contrast, IELTS Speaking test is straight forward where you can speak to real human face to face.

My personal experience, no offence.


----------



## dreamsanj

HI All,

I got my first PTE A results this morning.. I dint do well.


R/W/L/S : 66/74/68/63 Yeah so close!.

well Speaking was hard for me as I could hear everyone talking ( shouting) and made me nervous. 
but I was worried about writing.. that went pretty well.. as Geo_101 mentions I dont think its about your content much but its really about grammar and logical placements. unless of course you are worried about written discourse.

I also got shocker in listening.. for fill in the beep.. I got an video.. well I was surprised to start with it. but did well by the time it ended.

fellow travellers, if you are in bangalore, I would like to know about good institutes who train on PTE.. I have scouted severals today and few are on my list tomorrow, but can't find the good one.. With 65 pts I cant hope to get the necessary DIBP pts.. I need to get up to 79+.. I have trained, practiced with all the available materials but still managed only so less.. I want to know if you have strategies to increase the scores.

my Essay topic was on how environment helps or curbs the growth, describe using a famous personality.. I wrote about 5 paragraphs on Sachin Tendulkar.. but made sure that I use proper grammar. Punctuations. intro and summery.. I guess this all matters.

I took test in Pearson's site.. room was not sound proof.. although, traffic noise was not coming but the fellow test takers noise was high..
I made friends with few and one had awesome speaking skills.. but even he got less in speaking.. I guess its some what to do with the mic position.. the successful guys can throw some light on this.

Well dejected but still cant help it.. have to write it again..

Compared to IELTS ( I gave 3 IELTS).. this is tough but really easy to do with lot of preparations. At least no bias when it comes to scoring on written..


----------



## gd2015

dreamsanj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got my first PTE A results this morning.. I dint do well.
> 
> 
> R/W/L/S : 66/74/68/63 Yeah so close!.
> 
> well Speaking was hard for me as I could hear everyone talking ( shouting) and made me nervous.
> but I was worried about writing.. that went pretty well.. as Geo_101 mentions I dont think its about your content much but its really about grammar and logical placements. unless of course you are worried about written discourse.
> 
> I also got shocker in listening.. for fill in the beep.. I got an video.. well I was surprised to start with it. but did well by the time it ended.
> 
> fellow travellers, if you are in bangalore, I would like to know about good institutes who train on PTE.. I have scouted severals today and few are on my list tomorrow, but can't find the good one.. With 65 pts I cant hope to get the necessary DIBP pts.. I need to get up to 79+.. I have trained, practiced with all the available materials but still managed only so less.. I want to know if you have strategies to increase the scores.
> 
> my Essay topic was on how environment helps or curbs the growth, describe using a famous personality.. I wrote about 5 paragraphs on Sachin Tendulkar.. but made sure that I use proper grammar. Punctuations. intro and summery.. I guess this all matters.
> 
> I took test in Pearson's site.. room was not sound proof.. although, traffic noise was not coming but the fellow test takers noise was high..
> I made friends with few and one had awesome speaking skills.. but even he got less in speaking.. I guess its some what to do with the mic position.. the successful guys can throw some light on this.
> 
> Well dejected but still cant help it.. have to write it again..
> 
> Compared to IELTS ( I gave 3 IELTS).. this is tough but really easy to do with lot of preparations. At least no bias when it comes to scoring on written..


Hi.
I am not sure about the mic positioning. I never really faced any issue with mic. I was able to hear an echo of my own voice and it seemed fine to me. 
As for the test center, I appeared for my test at "The Chopras" at MG Road, Bangalore and the facilities there are good. Some amount of disturbance is inevitable but otherwise the center is good. There are only 2 adjacent seats on every side of the wall and the room is quite spacious.


----------



## geo_101

mate, do not get discourage , believe me you are already 65+ in PTE A as first exposure to real test room is shocker for speaking.

Concentration and more practice is key to success and achieve 79+. My 2 cents 
1). Master in describing image and re tell lecture as these are most marked sections. Speak clear and medium pace.
2). Reading and listening need to be mastered by including daily practice to BBC radio and reading some good articles.
3). Self assessment is required from your own side and mark the mistakes .

In order to get more specific suggestion, better to share your detailed score so that our fellow members who achieved 79+ can suggest specific to you.

Keep your spirit high man, there are people who have taken PTE A more than 2-3 times and finally made it.

Relax and give some time for better preparation, in my view now you need only polishing your skills, you already there with solid base!!

Best of luck!!






dreamsanj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got my first PTE A results this morning.. I dint do well.
> 
> 
> R/W/L/S : 66/74/68/63 Yeah so close!.
> 
> well Speaking was hard for me as I could hear everyone talking ( shouting) and made me nervous.
> but I was worried about writing.. that went pretty well.. as Geo_101 mentions I dont think its about your content much but its really about grammar and logical placements. unless of course you are worried about written discourse.
> 
> I also got shocker in listening.. for fill in the beep.. I got an video.. well I was surprised to start with it. but did well by the time it ended.
> 
> fellow travellers, if you are in bangalore, I would like to know about good institutes who train on PTE.. I have scouted severals today and few are on my list tomorrow, but can't find the good one.. With 65 pts I cant hope to get the necessary DIBP pts.. I need to get up to 79+.. I have trained, practiced with all the available materials but still managed only so less.. I want to know if you have strategies to increase the scores.
> 
> my Essay topic was on how environment helps or curbs the growth, describe using a famous personality.. I wrote about 5 paragraphs on Sachin Tendulkar.. but made sure that I use proper grammar. Punctuations. intro and summery.. I guess this all matters.
> 
> I took test in Pearson's site.. room was not sound proof.. although, traffic noise was not coming but the fellow test takers noise was high..
> I made friends with few and one had awesome speaking skills.. but even he got less in speaking.. I guess its some what to do with the mic position.. the successful guys can throw some light on this.
> 
> Well dejected but still cant help it.. have to write it again..
> 
> Compared to IELTS ( I gave 3 IELTS).. this is tough but really easy to do with lot of preparations. At least no bias when it comes to scoring on written..


----------



## sandy456

dreamsanhj,
Your scores are still good for the first attempt. I am taking the test at pearson Bangalore centre on the 1st ( Tuesday ). I am worried a lot about the noise and my ability to concentrate. How many people took the test along with you ? Were the candidates seated close to one another ? Was the audio equipment fine ? I am worried that maybe I should have booked at The Chopra's. Do you have any tips based on your experience at Pearson ? Did you take it on the weekday or weekend ?
Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Sun S

Hi Experts..
Got my PTE 2nd attempt score today ..I was close to my target ...I failed in reading with 4 marks 

R/L/S/W--61/73/74/70.

Please suggest me tips for reading ..I am not getting where I am lagging...I will practice more using TCy and McMilan book.

I got two essays in Writing :
1.success means working long hours or having free time and what its meaning to you .
2.Mass communication pros and cons


----------



## abhionnet

*Perfect Score*

I scored a perfect 90 on my 2nd PTE attempt yesterday!!

These were my scores since I started preparing for PTE:

Mock A	Mock B	PTE -1	Mock B	Mock A	PTE-Final
L	76	81	87	90	90	90
R	75	77	86	79	77	90
S	77	69	67	82	79	90
W	82	82	90	90	90	90
Overall	78	77	84	87	86	90
Grammer	83	90	90	90	83	90
Fluency	83	81	78	81	68	79
Pronun	57	50	63	72	66	75
Spelling 81	73	88	73	69	87
Vocab	90	87	86	90	90	90
Discourse	79	90	90	90	90	90

I was OK with L,R and W since the start and only worked on improving my speaking(especially pronunciation) scores. I read aloud a lot of bbc.com articles with Google speech recognition transcribing my speech in real-time. I learned to speak slowly and clearly which I believe helped me get a good score. I noticed that my fluency scores dipped while I tried to pronounce clearly but it seems the pronunciation score weighs higher than fluency in determining the speaking score. 

Another tip I have is that everyone should speak in a low voice during the exam so that others do not get disturbed. We speak loudly while preparing and carry over the same to the test. I kept really low and that has not affected my score. Couple of candidates were speaking loudly which distracted me a bit.

On a side note, I took the test at Global, Delhi yesterday and got the results within 24 hours! During the exam, I noticed that the Reading section started from Question 2 (skipped Q1). I promptly reported this to the test admin who assured me that he will raise an incident. The Reading section was a bit tough and along with this glitch, it did put some pressure on me! After my exam ended, I asked for the incident number to which the Admin told me that this is a common occurrence and Pearson is aware of this issue. I insisted on getting something in writing to which they seem annoyed but did raise an incident. I don't understand why they were reluctant to raise an incident when this is clearly a testing engine issue. This was the only negative experience I had with them so far. The key point is to make others aware that this glitch may hit them too!

I am done with my PTE but still need to improve my fluency and pronunciation over time!!


----------



## JK684

Sun S said:


> Hi Experts..
> Got my PTE 2nd attempt score today ..I was close to my target ...I failed in reading with 4 marks
> 
> R/L/S/W--61/73/74/70.
> 
> Please suggest me tips for reading ..I am not getting where I am lagging...I will practice more using TCy and McMilan book.
> 
> I got two essays in Writing :
> 1.success means working long hours or having free time and what its meaning to you .
> 2.Mass communication pros and cons


Reading section is tricky. You need to manage your time well. I hope you didnt miss any questions. Dont waste a lot of time for comprehension type question and re arrange sentences. Study the scoring pattern and practice more reading samples.


----------



## shavu

Sun S said:


> Hi Experts..
> Got my PTE 2nd attempt score today ..I was close to my target ...I failed in reading with 4 marks
> 
> R/L/S/W--61/73/74/70.
> 
> Please suggest me tips for reading ..I am not getting where I am lagging...I will practice more using TCy and McMilan book.
> 
> I got two essays in Writing :
> 1.success means working long hours or having free time and what its meaning to you .
> 2.Mass communication pros and cons


Hello,
Have you updated the essay titles on the google drive repository ?

Thanks !


----------



## batra786

Hello Guys
I appeared my 3rd attempt of PTE-A on 27th Aug. and again a disappointing result.
I got two essays :
1)Does laws impact human behaviour?
2)Some think that English will remain dominant language .. whereas some think it will loose its importance and existence in the world of globalization.. Discuss both sides and give your opinion.

PTE-A 2nd attempt: LRSW:68 - 71 - 54 -77
PTE-A 27th Aug. 3rd attempt: LRSW: 58 - 72 - 64 -62


----------



## batra786

Hello All

I need to clarify one thing.. 
In speaking section.. 
Read aloud:
When mic opens the status shows "Recording.." and we have to speak within 40 seconds.
And if we finish the reading the para in 25 seconds(still the status shows "Recording..".. 
My query is, do we have to wait till the status changes to "Completed" (keeping silence of 3 seconds) OR we can just click on NEXT and move to other para and save time for further questions..

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi frnds,

I took my Practice Test B today and my scores are below:

L-R-S-W: 67-60-63-63

Grammar: 82
Oral Fluency: 64
Pronunciation: 57
Spelling: 84
Vocabulary: 74
Written Discourse: 45

I have improved a bit from my Test A. However, I am concerned about Written Discourse.
In Test A it was 47 and now it's 45.

Could you please guide me what is Written Discourse and how to improve it.

I have my real test on 5th Sep.


----------



## terry3218

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone. I just sat the second practice test and here are the results:
> 
> Listening 89
> Reading 74
> Speaking 79
> Writing 89
> 
> I need 79+ in all 4, and my test is on Monday. Now I didn't perform as good in this test as I was expecting, but still the scores are pretty pleasing. And I still did not get 79+ in reading. I thought I had made reading my forte when I attempted an umpteen number of reading questions in practice, but the results say otherwise. Anyways, can anyone advise on how to improve a bit more, especially in reading?


Anyone?


----------



## abhionnet

terry3218 said:


> Anyone?


I took the practice test 4 times and PTE twice. I got Reading scores in 70s for each practice test and high 80s on the proctored ones. Here are my reading scores:

Mock A	Mock B	PTE -1	Mock B	Mock A	PTE-Final
R	75	77	86	79	77	90

So I believe you too will score in 80s. Don't worry and be confident 

That said, manage your time well and don't spend too long on any question. Some questions may be tricky and give that an extra minute if you are not confident. But move on from that before its too late!

All the best!


----------



## shavu

batra786 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I need to clarify one thing..
> In speaking section..
> Read aloud:
> When mic opens the status shows "Recording.." and we have to speak within 40 seconds.
> And if we finish the reading the para in 25 seconds(still the status shows "Recording.."..
> My query is, do we have to wait till the status changes to "Completed" (keeping silence of 3 seconds) OR we can just click on NEXT and move to other para and save time for further questions..
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Good to pause for 3 seconds so that system will mark it complete and you will not loose any marks.


----------



## vicegerent

Guys, how long does it take for the scored practice test report to be available?


----------



## vicegerent

One question to everyone who has taken the scored practice test.... 

the online practice test allows you to continue even if you have exceeded the time limit.... the timer simply turns into red on the top right hand corner, however even if you exceed the time limit, the system doesn't stops you from completing the section. So my question to you guys who have taken a scored practice test online... did you manage to complete all sections within the time limit? Or were there instances in any of the 4 sections where you haven't yet completed and the timer has changed to red color because the allotted time has exceeded, but it still allowed you to continue?

Can you guys share your experience if you have had exceeded your time limits in scored practice test on PTEpractice.com website?


----------



## kamy58

vicegerent said:


> Guys, how long does it take for the scored practice test report to be available?


30 minutes if everything is fine


----------



## kamy58

vicegerent said:


> One question to everyone who has taken the scored practice test....
> 
> the online practice test allows you to continue even if you have exceeded the time limit.... the timer simply turns into red on the top right hand corner, however even if you exceed the time limit, the system doesn't stops you from completing the section. So my question to you guys who have taken a scored practice test online... did you manage to complete all sections within the time limit? Or were there instances in any of the 4 sections where you haven't yet completed and the timer has changed to red color because the allotted time has exceeded, but it still allowed you to continue?
> 
> Can you guys share your experience if you have had exceeded your time limits in scored practice test on PTEpractice.com website?


Yes, there was an instance when I exceeded the time limit and it allowed me to continue writing the essay.


----------



## vicegerent

kamy58 said:


> Yes, there was an instance when I exceeded the time limit and it allowed me to continue writing the essay.


so if we have completed the test by exceeding the time limits allotted, can we take into consideration the scores we have received as an indication towards the real test? because in real test it wont allow us once the time has exceeded. Or should we just completely disregard the scores we have achieved as we have done so by continuing even after time limit has exceeded.


----------



## tchinyi

hello all,

would like to clarify something. heard that IELTS is quite difficult in certain country and would be easier in others... I have friends that failed to obtain band 8 in Australia, they flew to Bali or Thailand and take the exam there, manage to get band 8.

any clue ?


----------



## vicegerent

another question I have on the speaking section please... In the real test can we click on next after completing a question? For example, in read aloud, system provides 35 to 40 sec.. however, my reading even though done at normal speed completes in 25-30 secs...or for example repeat sentence it allows 15 secs to answer... but my answer finishes in 6-7 secs... so is it ok to click on next to go to the next Q? Does this saves us few secs over all for the other areas within speaking and writing? My guess is that it doesn't. Or in the real exam is it better wait for the system to move to the next Q / next screen by itself?


----------



## devabe2005

*It shows red in timer after exceeding the time limit*



vicegerent said:


> One question to everyone who has taken the scored practice test....
> 
> the online practice test allows you to continue even if you have exceeded the time limit.... the timer simply turns into red on the top right hand corner, however even if you exceed the time limit, the system doesn't stops you from completing the section. So my question to you guys who have taken a scored practice test online... did you manage to complete all sections within the time limit? Or were there instances in any of the 4 sections where you haven't yet completed and the timer has changed to red color because the allotted time has exceeded, but it still allowed you to continue?
> 
> Can you guys share your experience if you have had exceeded your time limits in scored practice test on PTEpractice.com website?



Yes for me also after exceeding the time limit in Scored Test A in PTE website, it shows timer in red for me in all the four category of the exam but it allowed to complete. Though i didn't complete on time for all the category. But in real exam it would not allow i think. All the best for your exam preparation.


----------



## sk804

vicegerent said:


> so if we have completed the test by exceeding the time limits allotted, can we take into consideration the scores we have received as an indication towards the real test? because in real test it wont allow us once the time has exceeded. Or should we just completely disregard the scores we have achieved as we have done so by continuing even after time limit has exceeded.


Hi vicegerent,

I guess it's a practice test, to make you aware and get realistic experience. 

In real exam the typing section gets disabled. And I guess it moves to next question too.


----------



## devabe2005

*Please give tips for me*

Hi Everyone,

I had completed Scored Test A in PTE Website. In which i scored the following.

Listening 54
Reading 52
Speaking 44
Writing 62

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 42
Pronunciation 25
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 47


I need to get 65+ in all the category. How to improve in all the category. Please provide tips and tricks are any suggestions are useful for my preparation and i am not able to complete on time in all the category.


----------



## Sun S

shavu said:


> Hello,
> Have you updated the essay titles on the google drive repository ?
> 
> Thanks !


Updated after my exam itself .


----------



## terry3218

vicegerent said:


> Guys, how long does it take for the scored practice test report to be available?


for me it became available just a minute after the test


----------



## Rani74

Hi All,

Here is my story. I first sat the IELTS and scored L: 8, S: 7, R: 8, W: 6.5. Disappointed, I took my first PTE on 10th Jan 2015 and scored: L: 70, R: 68, S: 79, W: 70, and I was then happy and relieved that I got my required score, but in due course of time as ACS deducted my experience, I realized that I need 5 more points for 190 Visa, which means I need 79+ and hence again started my attempts. This time, 2nd time for PTE I scored: L: 78, R: 64, S: 45, W: 84, dejected with the score, I gave another attempt with serious preparation, and then I scored: L: 71, R: 61, S: 47, W: 83! Doesn't this sound ridiculous! With better preparation one gets better scores, but my story goes the other way round. Does this then imply that PTE is on a money minting phase? Or is dejection taking a toll on my confidence level! I am confused, sad, frustrated....

Saddie

Rani


----------



## rafay.india

I feel like frustrated after been patient for so long expecting things will change for the better. 

However, it's been 10 days since I have appeared for exam on 22nd Aug at Storm, Hyderabad, and result is yet to arrive, the only problem was I had requested for name change. They did change my name on 3rd working day after exam but have not declared the result.

Now everyone is saying keep calm, it’s just Monday and you will certainly hear impressive news for the first time.


----------



## Simeono34

Rani74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my story. I first sat the IELTS and scored L: 8, S: 7, R: 8, W: 6.5. Disappointed, I took my first PTE on 10th Jan 2015 and scored: L: 70, R: 68, S: 79, W: 70, and I was then happy and relieved that I got my required score, but in due course of time as ACS deducted my experience, I realized that I need 5 more points for 190 Visa, which means I need 79+ and hence again started my attempts. This time, 2nd time for PTE I scored: L: 78, R: 64, S: 45, W: 84, dejected with the score, I gave another attempt with serious preparation, and then I scored: L: 71, R: 61, S: 47, W: 83! Doesn't this sound ridiculous! With better preparation one gets better scores, but my story goes the other way round. Does this then imply that PTE is on a money minting phase? Or is dejection taking a toll on my confidence level! I am confused, sad, frustrated....
> 
> Saddie
> 
> Rani



Hi, it is so obvious PTE is very unrealistic and definitely not a true test of one'a English ability. I wrote it twice and was given 63 in speaking in my two attempt. The speaking aspect of the PTE is a gamble and completely unreal. The only test I can certify genuine is IELTS. The only thing is it is difficult to achieve the band 8 as u have to put a lot of effort to achieve it. PTE to me is just crap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsnick

Simeono34 said:


> Hi, it is so obvious PTE is very unrealistic and definitely not a true test of one'a English ability. I wrote it twice and was given 63 in speaking in my two attempt. The speaking aspect of the PTE is a gamble and completely unreal. The only test I can certify genuine is IELTS. The only thing is it is difficult to achieve the band 8 as u have to put a lot of effort to achieve it. PTE to me is just crap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree.. PTE is just money minting business. I scored above 80s in LRW and 54 in Speaking in the first attempt. Then in second attempt I scored above 90s in LRW and 34 in Speaking :O

How can there be so much difference in these skills? Planning for ielts now.


----------



## cozmopravesh

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi frnds,
> 
> I took my Practice Test B today and my scores are below:
> 
> L-R-S-W: 67-60-63-63
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Oral Fluency: 64
> Pronunciation: 57
> Spelling: 84
> Vocabulary: 74
> Written Discourse: 45
> 
> I have improved a bit from my Test A. However, I am concerned about Written Discourse.
> In Test A it was 47 and now it's 45.
> 
> Could you please guide me what is Written Discourse and how to improve it.
> 
> I have my real test on 5th Sep.


Someone plz help


----------



## Simeono34

thatsnick said:


> I totally agree.. PTE is just money minting business. I scored above 80s in LRW and 54 in Speaking in the first attempt. Then in second attempt I scored above 90s in LRW and 34 in Speaking :O
> 
> 
> 
> How can there be so much difference in these skills? Planning for ielts now.



Yeah, it's too obvious. With IELTS, u can even predict your band score as soon as you are done with the exam. For those that don't mind gambling with their money, they can continue taking PTE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cozmopravesh said:


> Someone plz help


You can write your essay in the same way in which you write essay for IELTS, it works well. Also, make sure you don't over use same word, try to bring in some new vocabulary as well.
For summarize -
there are usually 3 paragraphs and you have to summarize those in 1 sentence.

Approach:
1. Read each paragraph carefully and take out the message out of it.
2. Now you'll have 3 summaries from 3 paragraphs.
3. Make 1 summary from these 3 summaries. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kamy58

Simeono34 said:


> Yeah, it's too obvious. With IELTS, u can even predict your band score as soon as you are done with the exam. For those that don't mind gambling with their money, they can continue taking PTE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IELTS is sure shot a failure at the mercy of someone's whims


----------



## sandy456

I can see a lot of folks post their practice scores and make corrections and decisions based on the scores from the practice test. How close is the correlation between the scores of the practice test and the actual tests. Can I say that if you score 90's in the practice tests you are also more likely to score similar in the real tests barring any untoward incidents ?
Folks who scored 90's in their actual tests , curious if you scored something close in your practice tests ? Trying to understand if the practice tests close mirror the real ones.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sandy456 said:


> I can see a lot of folks post their practice scores and make corrections and decisions based on the scores from the practice test. How close is the correlation between the scores of the practice test and the actual tests. Can I say that if you score 90's in the practice tests you are also more likely to score similar in the real tests barring any untoward incidents ?
> Folks who scored 90's in their actual tests , curious if you scored something close in your practice tests ? Trying to understand if the practice tests close mirror the real ones.


I didn't take any practice scoring tests therefore please refrain yourself from considering my this post as a concrete answer , however, from what I have seen/observed in this forum is that people usually score more than what they score in practice tests.


----------



## devabe2005

cozmopravesh said:


> Someone plz help
> Hi frnds,
> 
> I took my Practice Test B today and my scores are below:
> 
> L-R-S-W: 67-60-63-63
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Oral Fluency: 64
> Pronunciation: 57
> Spelling: 84
> Vocabulary: 74
> Written Discourse: 45
> 
> I have improved a bit from my Test A. However, I am concerned about Written Discourse.
> In Test A it was 47 and now it's 45.
> 
> Could you please guide me what is Written Discourse and how to improve it.
> 
> I have my real test on 5th Sep.



I think discourse is the way how a certain essay is written. Discourse could relate to formal or informal ways of writing. PTE looks for more formal writing since it is considered academic type of writing.



"it would be wise to say” and other formal written forms would score high in the written discourse section

Don't use "I believe" and "I think" in the PTE Essay you will score low in writing discourse. If you use "Therefore , in my view, " in the PTE Essay you will get good score in written discourse.



Concentrate more on all the four modules and be positive in all parts of the exam. All the best your exam and you are very close to 65 work hard you will get good score.


----------



## sumit_sharma86

Hi All,

Can anyone please share website or material to practice PTE? 

Regards,

Sumit


----------



## alokagrawal




----------



## cozmopravesh

devabe2005 said:


> I think discourse is the way how a certain essay is written. Discourse could relate to formal or informal ways of writing. PTE looks for more formal writing since it is considered academic type of writing.
> 
> 
> 
> "it would be wise to say” and other formal written forms would score high in the written discourse section
> 
> Don't use "I believe" and "I think" in the PTE Essay you will score low in writing discourse. If you use "Therefore , in my view, " in the PTE Essay you will get good score in written discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> Concentrate more on all the four modules and be positive in all parts of the exam. All the best your exam and you are very close to 65 work hard you will get good score.


Thanks so much Deva. Yes i used "I believe" in my essay... aaahhhh that's the reason. Moreover, when I described Spoken text in written summary, I just wrote few sentences what i could not down and there was no correlation between sentences that would be another reason I guess.

Thanks gaurav.kushan too for your suggestion.


----------



## sri2107

Hi All,

Iam not a very active member in the group, but follow a lot. This group helped me a lot in preparing for exam. 

The material provided in the dropbox is excellent

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa?oref=e


My Scores are 

L - 66
R - 68
S - 78
L - 66

This is the first time i gave a try and my preparation is exact 3 weeks, daily 2 hrs. Before i gave ielts and my scores are 

S- 6.5
R- 6.5
L-7.5
W-6


----------



## cozmopravesh

Friends, I have uploaded Macmillan Practice Test Book on below link, it has 4 practice tests with CDs.

Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio - Download - 4shared


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cozmopravesh said:


> Friends, I have uploaded Macmillan Practice Test Book on below link, it has 4 practice tests with CDs.
> 
> Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio - Download - 4shared


This is such a great help for all who are looking forward to prepare for PTE. Thanks Pravesh.


----------



## gd2015

sandy456 said:


> I can see a lot of folks post their practice scores and make corrections and decisions based on the scores from the practice test. How close is the correlation between the scores of the practice test and the actual tests. Can I say that if you score 90's in the practice tests you are also more likely to score similar in the real tests barring any untoward incidents ?
> Folks who scored 90's in their actual tests , curious if you scored something close in your practice tests ? Trying to understand if the practice tests close mirror the real ones.


My scores in practice tests were not great. I scored only 58 in speaking in my 1st practice test and if I remember correctly, 71 in the 2nd practice test. Infact I never crossed 79 in speaking and reading in any of the practice tests. But my scored were vastly different in the actual exam. 
The difficulty level of the exam was almost similar but still my scores varied a lot. I believe my scores were low in speaking in the 1st practice test due to poor strategies in describe graphs and re-tell lectures and also sub standard mic.
But my performance in 2nd practice test was almost similar to my performance in the actual exam.
Hence in my opinion scores do shoot up in the actual exam compared to practice tests.


----------



## vicegerent

sri2107 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Iam not a very active member in the group, but follow a lot. This group helped me a lot in preparing for exam.
> 
> The material provided in the dropbox is excellent
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa?oref=e
> 
> 
> My Scores are
> 
> L - 66
> R - 68
> S - 78
> L - 66
> 
> This is the first time i gave a try and my preparation is exact 3 weeks, daily 2 hrs. Before i gave ielts and my scores are
> 
> S- 6.5
> R- 6.5
> L-7.5
> W-6


Hi Sri, 

well done and congratulations on achieving your desired score... can you elaborate more on how you spent the daily 2 hours in preparation? I mean in 2 hours did you attempted one of the 4 sections (S, W, R, L) of practice test? Or did you spend time one day on 2 sections a few days and after that focused on the other 2 sections? Or did you just focus on the question types that you felt were difficult? 

Appreciate if you can speak in more detail about how you have utilized 2 hours on daily practice and preparation.

Thanks!


----------



## Haychel

Hello everyone,

First of all, I really want to say that this thread is indeed very helpful! After doing some researches and digging, I am able to find extra (and much needed) practice and studying tips for PTE-A. Thank you all so much for the input! 

I am one of those people who are suffering from the almost unattainable all-8 IELTS result. I believed I have tried IELTS for 8 times now and every single time, my writing always scores around 7 (7.5 max), even with the help of an IELTS tutor.

Discouraged by the disappointing results (which I believe are super subjective to the examiners) from IELTS, I decided to book a test for PTE-A. Tomorrow [1 Sept 2015] will be my first attempt on PTE-A and I hope after studying all the practice materials, I will be able to get a better score than I could in IELTS. 

I will try to report back with what I find from the experience and fingers crossed that I can finally get the 20 points! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks so much again!

-----------------------
Past IELTS results:
(01/08/15) LRWS: 9/8/7/7
(14/03/15) LRWS: 9/8.5/7/8.5
(10/01/15) LRWS: 9/9/7.5/7.5


----------



## terry3218

Those who got 79+, is it just me or reading really tricky. I did the other sectionsfairly well, but I'm worried about reading. I ran out of time before I reached the last question, so I had to go with my gut on the last one. Further, for many of the fill on the blanks, I ain't sure about whether I've got them right because I had to use my judgment a lot in the reading section fill in the blanks. Is it just me or has it happened to someone else as well?


----------



## vicegerent

*clarification on listening section question type - Write from Dictation*

Hi Guys,

How many marks each question for the question type Write from Dictation carries? 









As can be seen in the attached screenshot, it says 1 mark for each correct word... so if there are 3 questions for this question type and the dictation in each question has a sentence, then you get 1 mark for each word? Which means that 10 or 11 marks, if the dictated sentence had 10 or 11 words and you wrote them all correctly? Meaning 30 marks for 3 questions in this section? or 3 marks, 1 for each question?


----------



## arun32

Hi experts,

I have given my pte exam on August 28th, still awaiting results.

Any idea ti whom i have to contact to get my results

Thanks a lot


----------



## piusford

vicegerent said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many marks each question for the question type Write from Dictation carries?
> 
> View attachment 50106
> 
> 
> As can be seen in the attached screenshot, it says 1 mark for each correct word... so if there are 3 questions for this question type and the dictation in each question has a sentence, then you get 1 mark for each word? Which means that 10 or 11 marks, if the dictated sentence had 10 or 11 words and you wrote them all correctly? Meaning 30 marks for 3 questions in this section? or 3 marks, 1 for each question?


thanks for the information. I want to ask if there is time given to write down the dictation in the real exam or practice test? Because in the Macmillan, there's no time, the three dictations comes in quick succession. thanks.


----------



## Al3eraqi

terry3218 said:


> Those who got 79+, is it just me or reading really tricky. I did the other sectionsfairly well, but I'm worried about reading. I ran out of time before I reached the last question, so I had to go with my gut on the last one. Further, for many of the fill on the blanks, I ain't sure about whether I've got them right because I had to use my judgment a lot in the reading section fill in the blanks. Is it just me or has it happened to someone else as well?


I can say, it is exactly my story of the exam yesterday!


----------



## Skvach

vicegerent said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many marks each question for the question type Write from Dictation carries?
> 
> View attachment 50106
> 
> 
> As can be seen in the attached screenshot, it says 1 mark for each correct word... so if there are 3 questions for this question type and the dictation in each question has a sentence, then you get 1 mark for each word? Which means that 10 or 11 marks, if the dictated sentence had 10 or 11 words and you wrote them all correctly? Meaning 30 marks for 3 questions in this section? or 3 marks, 1 for each question?


30 for 3


----------



## grnmurthy

*grnmurthy*



arun32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have given my pte exam on August 28th, still awaiting results.
> 
> Any idea ti whom i have to contact to get my results
> 
> Thanks a lot



I have taken the test on august 25th, still no update, contacted customer care person doesn't know how to handle customers. its pathetic.


----------



## Dearaira

Hi everyone! Can somebody help me? I can't seem to find the PTE booster test ? my exam is this Friday. There's only the silver and gold test kit


----------



## batra786

piusford said:


> thanks for the information. I want to ask if there is time given to write down the dictation in the real exam or practice test? Because in the Macmillan, there's no time, the three dictations comes in quick succession. thanks.


Hi
Yes, you are given time(not individual time but from main timer) to type in the sentence, and you have to click next to proceed with next question.
Thanks


----------



## Haychel

Finished the test in around 2 hours, I think I did alright, gonna wait for the test results to confirm where I'm at. 

Now let's talk about my experience, I arrived at my center about an hour earlier because transport is not really that available and I thought I would have to wait super long for registry, like in IELTS. To my surprise, it didn't take that long. The register lady even offered to let us take the test 15 minutes earlier than the booked time.

With the test, most of them are pretty straightforward, it's just that a lot of the tasks are integrated. If you have prepared enough, you should do fine. 

However, I would say that I have decent control over English, but the speaking part proves to be quite difficult. Often time, I don't have much time to fully prepare for describing the image, which leads to me overshooting most of the time. I would suggest that test-takers should practice more on that part. It's definitely worthwhile as most people have discussed before, describing the images and retelling lecture are probably worth the most points.

Interference was another concern when I go into the speaking part since all the test-takers speak at the same time. Though, I find that if you focus enough, you will be fine. People aren't that noisy and your mic should mostly just pick up your voice. 

As far as reading is concerned, I know a lot of people complain that they don't have enough time to go through all the questions. My tips would be that you don't need to read everything. For instance, for the multiple choice questions, always read the question first, and then try to find the answer in the passage. That would cut a lot of time spent reading + re-reading. 

For fill in the blanks, depending on your roll, you will sometimes be allocated some questions that only require different forms of the same word (e.g.: information; inform; informed; informative). You're very fortunate if you get these as you practically don't need to read the passage at all, just go to each sentence where the blank is and choose the suitable form of the missing word. 

Listening and writing are fairly straightforward, so I'm not going to elaborate on them as much.

Overall, yeah, I think it went pretty smoothly and I love the efficiency of the test. It's to me, far more efficient and interesting than IELTS. Let's just hope that we get the marks we need! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mgmg

Dearaira said:


> Hi everyone! Can somebody help me? I can't seem to find the PTE booster test ? my exam is this Friday. There's only the silver and gold test kit


Dearaira, i think you are referring sample question, just sign up here https://ptepractice.com/ , you can try it out for free.


----------



## terry3218

Hello everyone! I took pte yesterday in sharjah. And have just received the results 
Listening 90
Reading 87
Speaking 87
Writing 90


----------



## terry3218

A special shout out to gd2015. You're posts were a source of inspiration for me and trust me when I say, I would have become depressed if it wasn't for your posts.


----------



## arun32

Congrats terry


----------



## gd2015

terry3218 said:


> A special shout out to gd2015. You're posts were a source of inspiration for me and trust me when I say, I would have become depressed if it wasn't for your posts.


Many many congrats Terry. . Very happy for you. I was sure from the start that you would do well. Your practice scores were right up there.
I am glad I could be of help. 
All the best for your next steps ahead.


----------



## krish4aus

*Well Done Terry*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Believe me your score is very good for practice test. I'm expecting you to get 90 in all and definitely 79+.
> 
> Stay relaxed and speak normal. Check you microphone volume in the test centre.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish



Hi Terry,

Congratulations, didn't I tell you this earlier.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## terry3218

krish4aus said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Congratulations, didn't I tell you this earlier.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


Ya, you did. Thanks for the positivity.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys, Anyone has taken coaching from chopra's for the PTE training in bangalore? How was it. any advise or comment would be helpful


----------



## dreamsanj

congrats Terry, Can you share your preparations steps for others like me


----------



## Oracle.2015

terry3218 said:


> Hello everyone! I took pte yesterday in sharjah. And have just received the results
> Listening 90
> Reading 87
> Speaking 87
> Writing 90


Congrats.. I am from Karachi, Pakistan. Can you please guide me where should I give this test. I will appreciate if you share material with me. 

Regards.


----------



## krish4aus

terry3218 said:


> Ya, you did. Thanks for the positivity.


Hi Terry,

It was evident from your practice score, the only thing you required at that time was for some positive energy and belief 

Best wishes!!

Regards,
Krish


----------



## terry3218

Oracle.2015 said:


> Congrats.. I am from Karachi, Pakistan. Can you please guide me where should I give this test. I will appreciate if you share material with me.
> 
> Regards.


Your nearest option is either Colombo or UAE. I chose UAE as there was a direct flight to Dubai from my town. But seeing you're from Karachi, you could also opt for Malaysia. Though I can vouch for the test center in sharjah. They had excellent equipment and the staff was very genial.


----------



## terry3218

dreamsanj said:


> congrats Terry, Can you share your preparations steps for others like me


Of course! Ask whatever you want to ask, I'll be happy to be of any assistance.


----------



## terry3218

krish4aus said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> It was evident from your practice score, the only thing you required at that time was for some positive energy and belief
> 
> Best wishes!!
> 
> Regards,
> Krish


 Yes, you're right! But I was scared to death after the exam as my reading section did not go very well. I was not sure about almost half of the reading section that whether I have answered it correctly or wrongly.


----------



## Oracle.2015

terry3218 said:


> Your nearest option is either Colombo or UAE. I chose UAE as there was a direct flight to Dubai from my town. But seeing you're from Karachi, you could also opt for Malaysia. Though I can vouch for the test center in sharjah. They had excellent equipment and the staff was very genial.


Thanks. Can you please tell me if you have joined any center for preparation in Pakistan ? 
I will appreciate if you share any materail with me.

Best Regards.


----------



## sudeepdai

terry3218 said:


> Yes, you're right! But I was scared to death after the exam as my reading section did not go very well. I was not sure about almost half of the reading section that whether I have answered it correctly or wrongly.



Great work terry.
Cheers for the score.

Good luck for everything ahead.

Happy for you man. Great inspirstion to other aspirants.

Cheers again.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Many many Congrats Terry.

I have my Test on 5th and hoping for the best.
My Practice Test B scores are: L/R/S/W: 67/60/63/63
I need 65+ to get 10 points.

Not sure if my above scores can take me there.

:juggle:


----------



## gaurav.kushan

cozmopravesh said:


> Many many Congrats Terry.
> 
> I have my Test on 5th and hoping for the best.
> My Practice Test B scores are: L/R/S/W: 67/60/63/63
> I need 65+ to get 10 points.
> 
> Not sure if my above scores can take me there.
> 
> :juggle:


Above mentioned scores will take you there, just focus.


----------



## vicegerent

terry3218 said:


> Hello everyone! I took pte yesterday in sharjah. And have just received the results
> Listening 90
> Reading 87
> Speaking 87
> Writing 90



Brilliant! please share your experience and how you went about your preperation... 

especially what was your strategy on the reading part... 

how did you manage to complete within the time allotted for reading section... 

did you guess answers or were you sure about the answer selections you were making especially in fill in the blank type Qs... 

I have also taken the test yesterday and my scores are...

L = 63
R=78
S=79
W=67

On the contrary in the first attempt... my scores were...

L = 75
R = 55
S = 34
W = 81

So while I scored well in Reading (no idea how I got 78 because many times I wasn't sure about my answer selection) and Speaking 79 (even though I fumbled in some graphs and abit in re-tell lecture and also didn't do well in 1-2 repeat sentences.... and didn;t answer 1-2 short answer Qs properly or correctly. still got 79... 

I think what killed my scores was the time... I am not sure how I ran out of time in listening section... I attempted each question after the recording finished... and then moved to next Q... yet... time finished before the last 2 Qs.. and I missed out on the last 2 write from dictation Qs.... I have raised the incident.. (not sure if anything will be done... but my question to them was... how did the time ran out.. there were 20 Qs in total... and the recording for almost all of the Qs was quite long... so I couldn't move to next Q until the recording finished and I have answered the Q... therefore, this led to slow answering because most of the audio recordings in listening were lengthy... In reading also I missed out on 2 items.. I think they must have been mutliple choice... choose single answer... still got 78.... so would appreciate if you guys can share feedback... and what shall I do from now on... intending to prepare for another 3 weeks and give another shot around 20th sept... but feel lost to be honest about the preperation strategy... because last exam I did well in listening (75) and writing (81)... and that was without any preperation.. because my work schedule didn't allow any time to prepare... this time I did spend time and prepared quite a bit in the 4 weeks... yet in the exam, I was not feeling confident...


----------



## vicegerent

Also one more thing I don't understand is, while I scored maximum which is 90 in written discourse, vocabulary and grammar and 78 in spelling... then how come my score in writing is only 67? Shouldn't the over all writing score depend on these individual sections listed above? 

And even though they score less for oral fluency (68) and pronunciation (72), yet in speaking they have given 79.... so to be honest, the scoring doesn't really makes sense to me.


----------



## rafay.india

grnmurthy said:


> I have taken the test on august 25th, still no update, contacted customer care person doesn't know how to handle customers. its pathetic.


I have appeared for exam on 22nd August, received two emails from PTE that result is still not available. Customers care has raised a incident ticket and has given me 24 to 72 hours to get the result of which 36 hours has already been crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tirik.ijrad

I need promo code for booking PTE academic. Kindly share here or PM me please.


----------



## dreamsanj

Pte2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad

dreamsanj said:


> Pte2015


Thanks...


----------



## terry3218

vicegerent said:


> Brilliant! please share your experience and how you went about your preperation...
> 
> especially what was your strategy on the reading part...
> 
> how did you manage to complete within the time allotted for reading section...
> 
> did you guess answers or were you sure about the answer selections you were making especially in fill in the blank type Qs...
> 
> I have also taken the test yesterday and my scores are...
> 
> L = 63
> R=78
> S=79
> W=67
> 
> On the contrary in the first attempt... my scores were...
> 
> L = 75
> R = 55
> S = 34
> W = 81
> 
> So while I scored well in Reading (no idea how I got 78 because many times I wasn't sure about my answer selection) and Speaking 79 (even though I fumbled in some graphs and abit in re-tell lecture and also didn't do well in 1-2 repeat sentences.... and didn;t answer 1-2 short answer Qs properly or correctly. still got 79...
> 
> I think what killed my scores was the time... I am not sure how I ran out of time in listening section... I attempted each question after the recording finished... and then moved to next Q... yet... time finished before the last 2 Qs.. and I missed out on the last 2 write from dictation Qs.... I have raised the incident.. (not sure if anything will be done... but my question to them was... how did the time ran out.. there were 20 Qs in total... and the recording for almost all of the Qs was quite long... so I couldn't move to next Q until the recording finished and I have answered the Q... therefore, this led to slow answering because most of the audio recordings in listening were lengthy... In reading also I missed out on 2 items.. I think they must have been mutliple choice... choose single answer... still got 78.... so would appreciate if you guys can share feedback... and what shall I do from now on... intending to prepare for another 3 weeks and give another shot around 20th sept... but feel lost to be honest about the preperation strategy... because last exam I did well in listening (75) and writing (81)... and that was without any preperation.. because my work schedule didn't allow any time to prepare... this time I did spend time and prepared quite a bit in the 4 weeks... yet in the exam, I was not feeling confident...



Ok let me share some detailed background.

Long story short, I started my preparation for PTE after getting disappointed with IELTS as no matter what I did, I could not get 8 whenever I got my essays/letters checked from expert tutors. Hence, I decided to take PTE.

I downloaded all the material available on this website and from PTE website. After that I completed the whole Macmillan and PTE official CD-ROM tests at least four times each. I kept coming back to this forum to read on the areas that I was lagging behind in. Further, I also searched a lot of reading exercises on google. I also downloaded TOEFL material and practiced that as well. Then I attempted both practice tests and tried to improve on the areas that I was struggling with.

Now when it came to exam, my reading section did not well at all. I did not know about half of the questions I had attempted, whether I answered them correctly or incorrectly. But I guess my judgement was spot on in reading as I have accumulated a vast amount of reading experience after reading dozens of books and thousands of articles online. Nonetheless, I believe that the reading test I got was much tougher than any of the practice tests. 

For speaking, I had attempted at around 200-300 df different kinds of graphs and 50 retell lectures, and also recorded my self on a number of occasions. I made sure to be as fluent as possible even if at the expense of accuracy of content.


----------



## terry3218

cozmopravesh said:


> Many many Congrats Terry.
> 
> I have my Test on 5th and hoping for the best.
> My Practice Test B scores are: L/R/S/W: 67/60/63/63
> I need 65+ to get 10 points.
> 
> Not sure if my above scores can take me there.
> 
> :juggle:


As far as I am concerned, you will get your desired scores easily.


----------



## vicegerent

terry3218 said:


> Ok let me share some detailed background.
> 
> Long story short, I started my preparation for PTE after getting disappointed with IELTS as no matter what I did, I could not get 8 whenever I got my essays/letters checked from expert tutors. Hence, I decided to take PTE.
> 
> I downloaded all the material available on this website and from PTE website. After that I completed the whole Macmillan and PTE official CD-ROM tests at least four times each. I kept coming back to this forum to read on the areas that I was lagging behind in. Further, I also searched a lot of reading exercises on google. I also downloaded TOEFL material and practiced that as well. Then I attempted both practice tests and tried to improve on the areas that I was struggling with.
> 
> Now when it came to exam, my reading section did not well at all. I did not know about half of the questions I had attempted, whether I answered them correctly or incorrectly. But I guess my judgement was spot on in reading as I have accumulated a vast amount of reading experience after reading dozens of books and thousands of articles online. Nonetheless, I believe that the reading test I got was much tougher than any of the practice tests.
> 
> For speaking, I had attempted at around 200-300 df different kinds of graphs and 50 retell lectures, and also recorded my self on a number of occasions. I made sure to be as fluent as possible even if at the expense of accuracy of content.


I see, did you attempted IELTs? Or just prepared for it... then decided to go for PTE?

So, even after completing the each test given in Macmillan and PTE official book, you repeated them again like for another 3 times? I was wondering if I repeat the same test more than once how is that going to help, I mean in terms of fluency and practice it might help but I mean content wise I know what it is about as I have already attempted it once and answered those questions once already... but repeating the tests in these books will help? 

Did you also spend about 2 hours a day or more? And how did you spend your daily time in practice? I mean in the sense, did you practice by item type? Or did you practice by section... like focusing on one section a day.. or did you practice by test... attempting all 4 sections... like completing a test a day etc?


----------



## jadu87

Hi Guys,

My PTE results are out and i have fell short of 65+ in reading.

S/L/W/R - 68/75/80/58

I will attempting again this month end. Also my speaking is just off the mark, but after the exam i got confidence that if you speak fluently irrespective of content (doesn't mean speaking anything) you will get enough marks. During my speaking i have fumbled few times and for a graph i was like how can explain this, but i have explained everything i saw on the screen.

It would be great if anyone could provide any tips on reading, i was confident that i would get 65+ in reading section after the exam than speaking but you never know.


----------



## bhema

Terry,

Please let me know PTE center name in Sharjah and If you are in UAE PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Haychel

Hey everyone, 

I took the test yesterday and I've already gotten my results back! My results are: LRSW 75/83/65/87

Unfortunately, I'm aiming for 79+ for all aspects, so I fell short in both Listening and Speaking departments. Regardless, since that was my first try, I would say I performed quite alright and I definitely know what I have to work on. 

I think the section that I struggled the most with was the describing the picture part and I'm going to practice on it a ton before my next test. If you know any speaking practices that I could possibly use, please share and it would be most appreciated! 

I am not so sure about Listening as I was quite certain that I got most of the questions correct, but I am only 4 points short anyway. If I try to be more careful on the next test, I think I would do well.


----------



## mandy2137

Haychel said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I took the test yesterday and I've already gotten my results back! My results are: LRSW 75/83/65/87
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm aiming for 79+ for all aspects, so I fell short in both Listening and Speaking departments. Regardless, since that was my first try, I would say I performed quite alright and I definitely know what I have to work on.
> 
> I think the section that I struggled the most with was the describing the picture part and I'm going to practice on it a ton before my next test. If you know any speaking practices that I could possibly use, please share and it would be most appreciated!
> 
> I am not so sure about Listening as I was quite certain that I got most of the questions correct, but I am only 4 points short anyway. If I try to be more careful on the next test, I think I would do well.


Hi mate,

What is your "Enabling Skills" score? Can you please share.

thank you


----------



## jadu87

jadu87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PTE results are out and i have fell short of 65+ in reading.
> 
> *S/L/W/R - 68/75/80/58*
> 
> I will attempting again this month end. Also my speaking is just off the mark, but after the exam i got confidence that if you speak fluently irrespective of content (doesn't mean speaking anything) you will get enough marks. During my speaking i have fumbled few times and for a graph i was like how can explain this, but i have explained everything i saw on the screen.
> 
> It would be great if anyone could provide any tips on reading, i was confident that i would get 65+ in reading section after the exam than speaking but you never know.


*Enabling Skills*

Grammar - 88
Oral Fluency - 68
Pronunciation - 62
Spelling - 79
Vocabulary - 73
Written Discourse - 55


----------



## Haychel

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What is your "Enabling Skills" score? Can you please share.
> 
> thank you


My Enabling Skills are as below:

*Grammar - 69
Oral Fluency - 60
Pronunciation - 69
Spelling - 78
Vocabulary - 84
Written Discourse - 90*

I'm almost certain that most of my Speaking Enabling Skills are marked down because of the "Describe the image" section. I usually don't have enough time to prepare and overshoot the time, making it difficult to get all the key points across.


----------



## andyyangjian

Rani74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my story. I first sat the IELTS and scored L: 8, S: 7, R: 8, W: 6.5. Disappointed, I took my first PTE on 10th Jan 2015 and scored: L: 70, R: 68, S: 79, W: 70, and I was then happy and relieved that I got my required score, but in due course of time as ACS deducted my experience, I realized that I need 5 more points for 190 Visa, which means I need 79+ and hence again started my attempts. This time, 2nd time for PTE I scored: L: 78, R: 64, S: 45, W: 84, dejected with the score, I gave another attempt with serious preparation, and then I scored: L: 71, R: 61, S: 47, W: 83! Doesn't this sound ridiculous! With better preparation one gets better scores, but my story goes the other way round. Does this then imply that PTE is on a money minting phase? Or is dejection taking a toll on my confidence level! I am confused, sad, frustrated....
> 
> Saddie
> 
> Rani


Hi,

I have the same problem, i got 61 speaking and 70+ for my first attempt, and thought it is much easier to achieve 65 in PTE than IELTS, but i got 52 for speaking in my second attempt. I also dont know what should I do now, I have failed IELTS 3 times and been so tired about IELTS. Have you find why your speaking score dropped so much?


----------



## bidur.sgautam

Dear Akrish , 

Can u pls tell me can I score 70 in each band?
Actually I got 6 in Speaking, 6.5 in Reading, 7 in writing and 8.5 in IELTS. 
Thanks


----------



## arun32

Hi friends,

I got my score today.

Its bit frustrating,

Speaking 72
Writing 78
Reading 72
Listening 78

I was aiming for 79+ in all the 4 to increase my chance.


----------



## barney83

Got a question. Who marks the PTE-A test? I was told it's the software that does it. Is it true?


----------



## immurockz

Guys plz help,

I am very worried about Reading. My aim is to 65 in all modules. My 2 test scores are

L/R/W/S 75/58/64/70
L/R/W/S 79/58/73/71

Suggest me what to do in order to increase my scores in Reading. Am getting frustrated.

Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

barney83 said:


> Got a question. Who marks the PTE-A test? I was told it's the software that does it. Is it true?



YES, Its true.


----------



## gd2015

immurockz said:


> Guys plz help,
> 
> I am very worried about Reading. My aim is to 65 in all modules. My 2 test scores are
> 
> L/R/W/S 75/58/64/70
> L/R/W/S 79/58/73/71
> 
> Suggest me what to do in order to increase my scores in Reading. Am getting frustrated.
> 
> Thanks.


Its very important to go through the scoring guide. There is negative marking for questions with multiple correct answers. Make sure you mark only those options for which you are absolutely correct.
For jumbled sentences, practice as much as you can. You can find a lot of stuff on google. You can find a lot of CAT related material which can help you.
Personally I felt that for fill in the blanks, the better read a person is the easier it gets. For some blanks I could identify the answers without even looking at the options. Reading newspaper article helps a lot. 
Try to negate 2 out of the 4 options. Generally there are only 2 closely related words which are relevant to the passage. Once you identify them its your call.
For questions where you have to choose among the words, try to skim through the passage quickly to identify the overall meaning of the passage.


----------



## terry3218

Exactly, you should be careful with negative marking questions. I remember, in exam Iwwasn't sure about few options in choose multiple answers, and I decided not to select the options I was not 100 ccertain.


----------



## Dearaira

Hi all my test is the day after tomorrow. I'd appreciate any valuable tips you can share with me at this point. Thank you wish me luck


----------



## HSandhu

Disappointed with results
IELTS SCORE was
L-9,R-8,W-7,S-7.5
But got
L-88,R-63,W-73,S-74
Need 79+


----------



## bharathi039

arun32 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my score today.
> 
> Its bit frustrating,
> 
> Speaking 72
> Writing 78
> Reading 72
> Listening 78
> 
> I was aiming for 79+ in all the 4 to increase my chance.


Hi.. where did you take test?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Dear All,Please help

My First Scored Test Result
Communicative Skills

Listening65
Reading59
Speaking57
Writing66

Enabling Skills

Grammar67
Oral Fluency61
Pronunciation48
Spelling69
Vocabulary66
Written Discourse79

This is my first scored test result,without much practise.
I am aiming 79+ as my occupation needs 20 points for 80 Pointer :SPECIAL CONDITIONS APPLY
I have another scored practice test left with around 20 days to prepare for real exam(26th Sep).
Will I be able to achieve,what I am aiming for,Please suggest/help ,what needs to be done


----------



## Simeono34

HSandhu said:


> Disappointed with results
> IELTS SCORE was
> L-9,R-8,W-7,S-7.5
> But got
> L-88,R-63,W-73,S-74
> Need 79+



How did you speak in your PTE and where did you position the mic? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

Simeono34 said:


> How did you speak in your PTE and where did you position the mic? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I heard many commented that they can't speak well with the mic during the PTE exam... either too soft or recorded not clear enough


----------



## captainm

Hi,
Do you know whether in "Repeat Sentence" or even other sections we can click next if we finish our recording earlier than time is over which is in fact before the status of recording shows "completed"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vicegerent

Yesterday I spent 2 hours straight on... in fact 2.15 hours but... I would count it as 2 hours and during that time I was only able to cover one full speaking section all Q types... and managed to complete one writing task of summerise in 1 sentence... so if you devote 2 hours per day... you cant even complete a test within one day.... 

therefore I have been requesting and multiple times asking guys, especially those who have been successful in getting 79+ about how they have devoted 2 hours... and in that time what was there preparation approach ... however, itseems like some how this query gets missed in the middle of several posts....

To be honest, I feel it's misleading to tell others that 2 hours devoted practice for 3 weeks is enough to get 79+ in all sections... my personal observation is that - 2 hours for 3 weeks is enough for those folks that have already practiced and attempted IELTs once or a few times previously.

Otherwise, I don't see how just 2 hours for 3 weeks can be sufficient for someone who hasn't taken either of the tests before... you cant even complete a single test a day...in that time even if you are all familiar with all Q types... hence during practice time I think it requires much more time per day or if one can give 2-3 hours... then 3 weeks is definitely not enough... if one wants to complete all the tests both in macmillan and PTE practice Plus book multiple times... even after doing that... one would require to spend time on additional resources such as reading articles, newspaper journals, describing graphs from other sources... because I dont think describing graphs from 8 tests (4 Macmillan + 4 PTE plus) will make you fluent enough that when you see a graph while under pressure in the exam, you will be able to figure out within 25 seconds what it is trying to convey.... if you are able to do so, then it is definitely because you have put in more effort than just looking at the graphs in the total 8 tests given in these two books.

Feel free to correct me, if anyone of you think I am wrong.


----------



## liverloverboy

Haychel said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I took the test yesterday and I've already gotten my results back! My results are: LRSW 75/83/65/87
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm aiming for 79+ for all aspects, so I fell short in both Listening and Speaking departments. Regardless, since that was my first try, I would say I performed quite alright and I definitely know what I have to work on.
> 
> I think the section that I struggled the most with was the describing the picture part and I'm going to practice on it a ton before my next test. If you know any speaking practices that I could possibly use, please share and it would be most appreciated!
> 
> I am not so sure about Listening as I was quite certain that I got most of the questions correct, but I am only 4 points short anyway. If I try to be more careful on the next test, I think I would do well.



we are really same issue with Listening. I know it too that I could get it higher.. however, i just got 61... grrrr.....


----------



## shavu

Can someone confirm if summarize written text needs to be completed in one sentence, "NO" second "." full stop ?

The argument here is , we can have multiple "."'s but word count should be in between 50-75 words.

Please advice which approach is correct ?


----------



## liverloverboy

vicegerent said:


> View attachment 50218
> 
> 
> Also one more thing I don't understand is, while I scored maximum which is 90 in written discourse, vocabulary and grammar and 78 in spelling... then how come my score in writing is only 67? Shouldn't the over all writing score depend on these individual sections listed above?
> 
> And even though they score less for oral fluency (68) and pronunciation (72), yet in speaking they have given 79.... so to be honest, the scoring doesn't really makes sense to me.



ohhh ridiculous.... h


----------



## indy2aus

shavu said:


> Can someone confirm if summarize written text needs to be completed in one sentence, "NO" second "." full stop ?
> 
> The argument here is , we can have multiple "."'s but word count should be in between 50-75 words.
> 
> Please advice which approach is correct ?


One sentance means one "." You should write within full stop and to be written
Everything in 75 word count. I am not sure we can use ";"
Can someone please confirm whether ; was used and got good writing score.


----------



## Haychel

indy2aus said:


> One sentance means one "." You should write within full stop and to be written
> Everything in 75 word count. I am not sure we can use ";"
> Can someone please confirm whether ; was used and got good writing score.


Use of semicolon can be very complicated, google it for examples.

I would suggest avoid using semicolon unless you are certain that your usage is accurate. Perhaps using effective conjunctions like "which/where/who/when", "that", "along" etc would be useful. Of course, you should check the usage of these linkage words if you're not certain how to use them.


----------



## Haychel

liverloverboy said:


> ohhh ridiculous.... h


I mostly just struggle with *Describe image* and possibly *Re-tell lecture* as well. By studying the text format again, I think they play a part with the sub-par Listening score. 

If you don't mind sharing, what particular part do you remember struggling?


----------



## arun32

Hi bharathi039, i took test in bangalore pearsons


----------



## shavu

Haychel said:


> Use of semicolon can be very complicated, google it for examples.
> 
> I would suggest avoid using semicolon unless you are certain that your usage is accurate. Perhaps using effective conjunctions like "which/where/who/when", "that", "along" etc would be useful. Of course, you should check the usage of these linkage words if you're not certain how to use them.


But that's for sure that only one "." should be used to summarize the text ?


----------



## arun32

Yes, onlyone fullstop should be used


----------



## gaurav.kushan

indy2aus said:


> One sentance means one "." You should write within full stop and to be written
> Everything in 75 word count. I am not sure we can use ";"
> Can someone please confirm whether ; was used and got good writing score.


You can use ";", that's not a problem.


----------



## Haychel

shavu said:


> But that's for sure that only one "." should be used to summarize the text ?


Yes, as many others have already stated. 

I would not play around the rule that much since I think the main objective of that section is to challenge test-takers to use complicated sentence structure.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Haychel said:


> I mostly just struggle with *Describe image* and possibly *Re-tell lecture* as well. By studying the text format again, I think they play a part with the sub-par Listening score.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what particular part do you remember struggling?


For describing image, please note the below mentioned points.

1. Some images are very easy and you can describe them very well.
2. In case of complex graphs and images - 
- Please make sure you mention the topic of the graph, what is it depicting. 
- If you're not able to make out of so many lines going here and there, chose the top most and lowest lines to be described at least. 
- If there are any points at which the lines are crossing each other, make sure you point that out too. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vicegerent said:


> Yesterday I spent 2 hours straight on... in fact 2.15 hours but... I would count it as 2 hours and during that time I was only able to cover one full speaking section all Q types... and managed to complete one writing task of summerise in 1 sentence... so if you devote 2 hours per day... you cant even complete a test within one day....
> 
> therefore I have been requesting and multiple times asking guys, especially those who have been successful in getting 79+ about how they have devoted 2 hours... and in that time what was there preparation approach ... however, itseems like some how this query gets missed in the middle of several posts....
> 
> To be honest, I feel it's misleading to tell others that 2 hours devoted practice for 3 weeks is enough to get 79+ in all sections... my personal observation is that - 2 hours for 3 weeks is enough for those folks that have already practiced and attempted IELTs once or a few times previously.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't see how just 2 hours for 3 weeks can be sufficient for someone who hasn't taken either of the tests before... you cant even complete a single test a day...in that time even if you are all familiar with all Q types... hence during practice time I think it requires much more time per day or if one can give 2-3 hours... then 3 weeks is definitely not enough... if one wants to complete all the tests both in macmillan and PTE practice Plus book multiple times... even after doing that... one would require to spend time on additional resources such as reading articles, newspaper journals, describing graphs from other sources... because I dont think describing graphs from 8 tests (4 Macmillan + 4 PTE plus) will make you fluent enough that when you see a graph while under pressure in the exam, you will be able to figure out within 25 seconds what it is trying to convey.... if you are able to do so, then it is definitely because you have put in more effort than just looking at the graphs in the total 8 tests given in these two books.
> 
> Feel free to correct me, if anyone of you think I am wrong.



Agree to you, would like to add.
I'd say, in speaking the accent matters.
If your accent is easily understandable by google voice search or Siri, then I'd say you're good to go with reading aloud, etc.
Also, while reading aloud wherever there's comma or some other pause, one should make sure that there's a pause while reading it aloud as well.

Withal, we do need to read other articles as well to make sure that we are on point.
Needless to say, newspapers also help a lot.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jadu87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PTE results are out and i have fell short of 65+ in reading.
> 
> S/L/W/R - 68/75/80/58
> 
> I will attempting again this month end. Also my speaking is just off the mark, but after the exam i got confidence that if you speak fluently irrespective of content (doesn't mean speaking anything) you will get enough marks. During my speaking i have fumbled few times and for a graph i was like how can explain this, but i have explained everything i saw on the screen.
> 
> It would be great if anyone could provide any tips on reading, i was confident that i would get 65+ in reading section after the exam than speaking but you never know.


According to me, reading is a little more difficult in PTE if we compare it with IELTS general.
For reading, I would say please keep a tap on your time left because myself along with many other applicants did feel that the time for reading is really less.
Also, keep in mind which type of reading questions have passed and which are left, this will help you anticipate how much time you'd need more for the coming questions.

Moreover, try reading articles and newspapers, it will surely help you to jump over the required points bar.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## indy2aus

gaurav.kushan said:


> You can use ";", that's not a problem.


Thanks Gaurav. Have you used in your PTE. Just want to be sure and help others


----------



## gaurav.kushan

andyyangjian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same problem, i got 61 speaking and 70+ for my first attempt, and thought it is much easier to achieve 65 in PTE than IELTS, but i got 52 for speaking in my second attempt. I also dont know what should I do now, I have failed IELTS 3 times and been so tired about IELTS. Have you find why your speaking score dropped so much?


This might help to improve your speaking. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-414.html#post8111906


----------



## gaurav.kushan

indy2aus said:


> Thanks Gaurav. Have you used in your PTE. Just want to be sure and help others


Yes, I used them in all of my summarize paragraph's questions as well as in my essays. 
You just need to make sure that you are using them correctly. 
You may google to find out the use of these in an efficient and right manner.


----------



## jadu87

gaurav.kushan said:


> According to me, reading is a little more difficult in PTE if we compare it with IELTS general.
> For reading, I would say please keep a tap on your time left because myself along with many other applicants did feel that the time for reading is really less.
> Also, keep in mind which type of reading questions have passed and which are left, this will help you anticipate how much time you'd need more for the coming questions.
> 
> Moreover, try reading articles and newspapers, it will surely help you to jump over the required points bar.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for reply Gaurav.

For reading i'm fine with the time. I have not faced any issues with time. But by concentrating more on time, i tried to be quick in selecting answers for Multiple choice and re-order. May be in that hurry i might have lost few marks.

After the exam, i feel that with good amount preparation and basic english knowledge would not be a tough task to score 65+ or even 79+.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jadu87 said:


> Thanks for reply Gaurav.
> 
> For reading i'm fine with the time. I have not faced any issues with time. But by concentrating more on time, i tried to be quick in selecting answers for Multiple choice and re-order. May be in that hurry i might have lost few marks.
> 
> After the exam, i feel that with good amount preparation and basic english knowledge would not be a tough task to score 65+ or even 79+.


Yup, all the best !!


----------



## kshah

Hey Friends,

I have fully recovered from facial paralysis and now back again with the preparations for PTE.

Just to try, I took sample reading test and got 40 correct answers. What would be my PTE score for reading?

Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## Dearaira

Friends, does anyone know a discount code for the silver or gold preparation test kit from ptepractice.com? 

My exam is tomorrow. Your response will be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dearaira said:


> Friends, does anyone know a discount code for the silver or gold preparation test kit from ptepractice.com?
> 
> My exam is tomorrow. Your response will be much appreciated. Thank you


I have just bought Gold kit.
No codes are available.
I can share login with you. Kindly PM me.


----------



## Dearaira

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, does anyone know a discount code for the silver or gold preparation test kit from ptepractice.com?
> 
> My exam is tomorrow. Your response will be much appreciated. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I have just bought Gold kit.
> No codes are available.
> I can share login with you. Kindly PM me.
Click to expand...

Hi Tirik, I tried but I have no permission to PM you I am new here. ?? 
Could you please email me at [B]<SNIP>[/B] or PM me please 

Thanks for your kindness friend

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ahmedkwt

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have just bought Gold kit.
> No codes are available.
> I can share login with you. Kindly PM me.


Can we use the same Gold Kit for multiple sessions?


----------



## Dearaira

I'm very nervous as my exam is tomorrow and this is my first time lol. But I'll try to share my results here (if it's not too embarrassing) hehe


----------



## mandy2137

Dearaira said:


> I'm very nervous as my exam is tomorrow and this is my first time lol. But I'll try to share my results here (if it's not too embarrassing) hehe


All the best.

Crack it..


----------



## terry3218

indy2aus said:


> One sentance means one "." You should write within full stop and to be written
> Everything in 75 word count. I am not sure we can use ";"
> Can someone please confirm whether ; was used and got good writing score.


Now although I didn't use semi colons , but I used a lot of commas to include tons of additional information which made it easier to tell more in just a one sentence. For example, two women , who opened up a bed and breakfast ,decided to help turtles by doing blank.


----------



## Dearaira

Wow so I just finished the preparation silver test kit, and boy was that intense! I got overall, 60. 
My actual test is tomorrow. I feel like my chances have lowered T.T are these online tests anywhere near accurate?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dearaira said:


> Wow so I just finished the preparation silver test kit, and boy was that intense! I got overall, 60.
> My actual test is tomorrow. I feel like my chances have lowered T.T are these online tests anywhere near accurate?


Actual exam will be easier. You can fetch up to +5 to10 marks more.


----------



## Dearaira

All the best.

Crack it..[/QUOTE]
Thank you Dear, means so much to me.


----------



## Dearaira

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so I just finished the preparation silver test kit, and boy was that intense! I got overall, 60.
> My actual test is tomorrow. I feel like my chances have lowered T.T are these online tests anywhere near accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Actual exam will be easier. You can fetch up to +5 to10 marks more.
Click to expand...

That's reassuring! Thank you dear


----------



## mktwog

Dearaira said:


> Wow so I just finished the preparation silver test kit, and boy was that intense! I got overall, 60.
> My actual test is tomorrow. I feel like my chances have lowered T.T are these online tests anywhere near accurate?


Actual exam will be much easier than these practice tests. Also, you could score 10-15% more than what you have scored in your practice tests.
So, all the very best!!


----------



## Dearaira

mktwog said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so I just finished the preparation silver test kit, and boy was that intense! I got overall, 60.
> My actual test is tomorrow. I feel like my chances have lowered T.T are these online tests anywhere near accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Actual exam will be much easier than these practice tests. Also, you could score 10-15% more than what you have scored in your practice tests.
> So, all the very best!!
Click to expand...

I'm trying to be optimistic about this whole ordeal. Thank you so much for the reassurance and well wishes Hun


----------



## Dearaira

My test is tomorrow afternoon here in Sydney. 

My practice test scores: L68 R58 W71 and the Speaking was questionable since my computer was so noisy it barely recorded my voice.
The reading was too darn difficult T.T :'( I rushed and guessed towards the last 3 questions. Not to mention the rearrange paragraphs.

So I'm hopeful that tomorrow won't be as traumatic as today lol. I plan to take this take just once and tomorrow is my first (hopefully, last).

Thank you for the well wishers


----------



## terry3218

Dearaira said:


> My test is tomorrow afternoon here in Sydney.
> 
> My practice test scores: L68 R58 W71 and the Speaking was questionable since my computer was so noisy it barely recorded my voice.
> The reading was too darn difficult T.T :'( I rushed and guessed towards the last 3 questions. Not to mention the rearrange paragraphs.
> 
> So I'm hopeful that tomorrow won't be as traumatic as today lol. I plan to take this take just once and tomorrow is my first (hopefully, last).
> 
> Thank you for the well wishers



Best of luck. And be positive. Sometimes, a positive mental attitude is what you need the most.


----------



## mktwog

Dearaira said:


> My test is tomorrow afternoon here in Sydney. My practice test scores: L68 R58 W71 and the Speaking was questionable since my computer was so noisy it barely recorded my voice. The reading was too darn difficult T.T :'( I rushed and guessed towards the last 3 questions. Not to mention the rearrange paragraphs. So I'm hopeful that tomorrow won't be as traumatic as today lol. I plan to take this take just once and tomorrow is my first (hopefully, last). Thank you for the well wishers


 all the very best! Speaking: speak softly, your voice will be recorded.


----------



## jveer

I have a question 
As given in official guide, suppose in read aloud, skills assessed are reading and speaking, so my question is that, are marks obtained are transferred to both sections ? or only speaking skills are assessed ? and so happens in other sections also.


----------



## mandy2137

jveer said:


> I have a question
> As given in official guide, suppose in read aloud, skills assessed are reading and speaking, so my question is that, are marks obtained are transferred to both sections ? or only speaking skills are assessed ? and so happens in other sections also.


YES, of course. Where 2 skills are assessed and certainly marks will be given for both .


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jveer said:


> I have a question
> As given in official guide, suppose in read aloud, skills assessed are reading and speaking, so my question is that, are marks obtained are transferred to both sections ? or only speaking skills are assessed ? and so happens in other sections also.


Both the sections.


----------



## Ashwin28

Hi Friends,

I took PTE exam yesterday and got my scores today afternoon.

Listening 64
Reading 72
Speaking 66
Writing 76

I need 7 bands and it suggests that i need 65 in each.

Should i go for a retest or revaluation in Listening section.

What is the revaluation Fee and time taken for this process?

Please guide and support!


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

This Sunday I have PTE-A test and today I am planing to give score test-A from Pearson to make myself more confident for the real exam.

Just now I gave speaking and Writing part in Score test-A. can I get the score for this part alone without attempting Reading and Listening part ? Please let me know.

Thanks
Nagaraj_Galaxy1


----------



## gd2015

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This Sunday I have PTE-A test and today I am planing to give score test-A from Pearson to make myself more confident for the real exam.
> 
> Just now I gave speaking and Writing part in Score test-A. can I get the score for this part alone without attempting Reading and Listening part ? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Nagaraj_Galaxy1


No. you need to attempt for all 4 sections to get your score.


----------



## saibaba

Re-score is available " Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored"

Moreover the fees is around 150 us $

Choice is yours




Ashwin28 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took PTE exam yesterday and got my scores today afternoon.
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 72
> Speaking 66
> Writing 76
> 
> I need 7 bands and it suggests that i need 65 in each.
> 
> Should i go for a retest or revaluation in Listening section.
> 
> What is the revaluation Fee and time taken for this process?
> 
> Please guide and support!


----------



## Ashwin28

saibaba said:


> Re-score is available " Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored"
> 
> Moreover the fees is around 150 us $
> 
> Choice is yours


Thanks for your reply.

If i take it again my new scores will be valid or i can still use the current scores if in case i get low scores in retest.


----------



## terry3218

Ashwin28 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> If i take it again my new scores will be valid or i can still use the current scores if in case i get low scores in retest.


But you need 65, right? So how will your old scores benefit you anyway?

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Ashwin,
Taking re score will be useless as no one has imporved their original score. the company would have spent a huge dollars on the software, now if you challenge it and you are lucky with increased score, then you go on to prove that their system has bugs.. which they would not allow.

while if you wish to book the test again, then take a cooling period of 2 weeks. practice all the items again.. there are cases who have given their 2nd test in order to improve one section but gone down in second.. or most.. well practice is the key my friend.. you know what could have gone better. start your prep on those lines. practice with more examples and you will sail high.


----------



## Ashwin28

saibaba said:


> Re-score is available " Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored"
> 
> Moreover the fees is around 150 us $
> 
> Choice is yours





dreamsanj said:


> Hi Ashwin,
> Taking re score will be useless as no one has imporved their original score. the company would have spent a huge dollars on the software, now if you challenge it and you are lucky with increased score, then you go on to prove that their system has bugs.. which they would not allow.
> 
> while if you wish to book the test again, then take a cooling period of 2 weeks. practice all the items again.. there are cases who have given their 2nd test in order to improve one section but gone down in second.. or most.. well practice is the key my friend.. you know what could have gone better. start your prep on those lines. practice with more examples and you will sail high.


Thanks Sir.

Should i practice using the scored practice tests from PTE itself?

Also, Silver or Gold test kit can be used multiple times or for one time use only?

PS: Friends, If multi time usage is allowed kindly help me with the details to login. I won't be able to take the test again before December because i will be out traveling for company projects.


----------



## Dearaira

Has anyone took PTE with 18 items on Reading section and the allotted time was just 30 minutes?


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

This Sunday I have real PTE-A test. Today I have attempted Pearson scored practice Test-A and this is my score.

L, R, S, W = 59, 51, 61, 60

Based on this score, what is the chance of getting 65 in each part in real PTE-A test.
Please tell me based on your experience. This scope really disappointed me. and especially more worried on reading part. Please please help me.


----------



## ash36

@galaxi1- i feel the scores r very good.. with this score ul surely get above 70 i feel.
i scored 61 overall in the mock then went on geting 74 in real exem just 2 days later.


----------



## mktwog

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi Friends, I took PTE exam yesterday and got my scores today afternoon. Listening 64 Reading 72 Speaking 66 Writing 76 I need 7 bands and it suggests that i need 65 in each. Should i go for a retest or revaluation in Listening section. What is the revaluation Fee and time taken for this process? Please guide and support!


Unfortunately yes you need to score at least 65 in each band. It is suggested you retake the exam, you will surely be able to score 65+ All the best!


----------



## Galaxy1

Ash36, thanks for your sincere reply and motivation. Lets see for the best.


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

Reading part is more difficulty for me in PTE-A test to scope 65.
Please provide me some tips/tricks to score min of 65 in Reading part which is what I required. I have the ability to score min 55 within that time frame but not able to reach 65. struggling a lot for this score.

Based on your experience, please advice me.


----------



## mktwog

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All, Reading part is more difficulty for me in PTE-A test to scope 65. Please provide me some tips/tricks to score min of 65 in Reading part which is what I required. I have the ability to score min 55 within that time frame but not able to reach 65. struggling a lot for this score. Based on your experience, please advice me.


 Keep a track of the time which is important, as you would not know the exact time allocation for each sub section, and time management has a potential to increase your scores drastically.


----------



## veeraa

Hello,

Is the _PTE2015_ coupon/voucher discount code for retaking the exam? or Newly taking the exam (new e-mail id)? My observation is discount entry text box appears for retaking the exam, however, I just want to confirm with you experts.


----------



## Dearaira

Experts, when the PTE was taken on Friday would the result come the following week?


----------



## cozmopravesh

veeraa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the _PTE2015_ coupon/voucher discount code for retaking the exam? or Newly taking the exam (new e-mail id)? My observation is discount entry text box appears for retaking the exam, however, I just want to confirm with you experts.


I used this coupon for my maiden test. I am not sure if it is applicable second time too.


----------



## jamis

veeraa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the _PTE2015_ coupon/voucher discount code for retaking the exam? or Newly taking the exam (new e-mail id)? My observation is discount entry text box appears for retaking the exam, however, I just want to confirm with you experts.


Not sure if discount code allows only once or not. If it is once only, no use of creating another account using new email, cz Pearson maps the email ids using passport number as I remember. It happened to me once.


----------



## gd2015

Dearaira said:


> Experts, when the PTE was taken on Friday would the result come the following week?


Yes definitely.


----------



## indy2aus

*Reliability of test results*

Folks,

As I see the threads here, few people are struggling to hit bull's eye score quite frequently including me. Are we really missing required score, or tests -- IELTS or PTE -- are not marking correctly. Well, answer can be found in PTE score guide book page 47.
There is error of measurement in any test, possibly we might be the prey to this nasty drawback. 

Key is, immigration process should factor-in this. Or else, process continue to have loop holes. For example, a person is very good in English and bound to slip 0.5 or few points. 

My advise is NOT to be frustrated. Assume it is just problem in test and keep trying until IELTS or PTE becomes rich cash cow. 

Please read below:


Error of measurement
Tests aim to provide a measure of ability. PTE Academic measures the ability ‘to use English in academic settings’. Obviously, measures of a test taker’s English language abilities will vary; some candidates will have higher scores than others. The degree to which scores among test takers vary is the ‘score variance’. The purpose of testing is to measure ‘true variance’ in ability among students, *but all measurement contains some error.*
The degree to which the score variance is due to error is called the ‘error of measurement’. The remainder of the variance is due to ‘true variance’ in ability among test takers. The error of measurement is related to the reliability of the test: a smaller measurement error means higher reliability of test scores.
The error of measurement can be interpreted as follows: the true score of a test taker is within a range of scores around the reported score. The size of that range is defined by the error of measurement. For example, if the reported score is 60 and the error of measurement is 3, then the true score, with 68% certainty, is within one measurement error from the reported score; that is within the range of 57 (60-3) and 63 (60+3). The true score, with 95% certainty, is within twice the measurement error; that is within the range of 54 (60-2x3) to 66 (60+2x3).


----------



## shavu

gd2015 said:


> Yes definitely.


You can expect on Saturday, I got that.


----------



## shavu

Dearaira said:


> Experts, when the PTE was taken on Friday would the result come the following week?


You can expect on Saturday, I got that.


----------



## alam1976

Dear all,
Today I appeared for PTE-score test-A,Result as below-
L-52
R-54
W-50
S-54.
What is the chance getting 65+ in actual test?


----------



## ellie1004

gd2015 said:


> Yes definitely.


Hi! I am very impressed with your PTE score. Have you ever taken IELTS before?

I am aiming at 8 in each but it is never easy!

I was wondering if PTE works better as other people are saying that it has a slightly 

better chance than IELTS.

Currently, I have 9/8/6.5/7

As you can see writing and speaking are two most challenging parts for me.

What would you suggest?

Please help me out :juggle:


----------



## Dearaira

gd2015 said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts, when the PTE was taken on Friday would the result come the following week?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes definitely.
Click to expand...

Hi GD, I just got my results an hour ago. Awesome! Even if it's Saturday.


----------



## Dearaira

shavu said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts, when the PTE was taken on Friday would the result come the following week?
> 
> 
> 
> You can expect on Saturday, I got that.
Click to expand...

 Thanks Shavu just got it. Took it yesterday Friday afternoon


----------



## vicegerent

vicegerent said:


> View attachment 50218
> 
> 
> Also one more thing I don't understand is, while I scored maximum which is 90 in written discourse, vocabulary and grammar and 78 in spelling... then how come my score in writing is only 67? Shouldn't the over all writing score depend on these individual sections listed above?
> 
> And even though they score less for oral fluency (68) and pronunciation (72), yet in speaking they have given 79.... so to be honest, the scoring doesn't really makes sense to me.


Can anyone please comment what could be the reasons for low score in Writing - 67 only? 

If I have got full scores in Written Discourse, Vocabulary and Grammar as 90, then why is my scores still only at 67 in the writing section? Aren't these the 3 factors that influence or contribute to your score in the writing section? 

should I be asking to PTE for an explanation on this?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dearaira said:


> Thanks Shavu just got it. Took it yesterday Friday afternoon


What the result? Post please.


----------



## Dearaira

Hey Tirik, sure! So it was 84,82,79 and 78 for reading. Shame I fell short on reading lol. But hey it could've been worse. 

What happened was I ran out of time. 18 items for 31 mins. It was too crazy!! I ended up with finishing only 17/18 and I pretty much just guessed 17. I have been stressing about this overnight thinking I may have already failed reading section.

This was my first time with PTE and I really just need 65. I was being ambitious for wanting 79+ so yeah I'm thinking if I should take it again in a few weeks


----------



## gd2015

ellie1004 said:


> Hi! I am very impressed with your PTE score. Have you ever taken IELTS before?
> 
> I am aiming at 8 in each but it is never easy!
> 
> I was wondering if PTE works better as other people are saying that it has a slightly
> 
> better chance than IELTS.
> 
> Currently, I have 9/8/6.5/7
> 
> As you can see writing and speaking are two most challenging parts for me.
> 
> What would you suggest?
> 
> Please help me out :juggle:


Hi 
Thanks. I have never taken IELTS before. I went through the forum and realized after the feedback of so many people and IELTS has many issues. 
Hence I decided to straightaway take PTE.
Have you started preparing for PTE yet? I suppose the formats are quite different and hence the challenging sections might differ for both the tests.
I found writing easy and I just wrote a few essays and practiced from the material available on the forum.
But speaking was really challenging. You need to strategize your answers for describe graphs and re-tell a lecture and be very attentive during repeat sentences.
Do let me know if you any specific queries.


----------



## Veronica

jamis said:


> Not sure if discount code allows only once or not. If it is once only, no use of creating another account using new email, cz Pearson maps the email ids using passport number as I remember. It happened to me once.


Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6.

Rule 6
All posts on this site must be in English. Non-English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## Skvach

:second:


vicegerent said:


> Can anyone please comment what could be the reasons for low score in Writing - 67 only?
> 
> If I have got full scores in Written Discourse, Vocabulary and Grammar as 90, then why is my scores still only at 67 in the writing section? Aren't these the 3 factors that influence or contribute to your score in the writing section?
> 
> should I be asking to PTE for an explanation on this?


If you read the scoring guide, you would know the answer.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dearaira said:


> Hey Tirik, sure! So it was 84,82,79 and 78 for reading. Shame I fell short on reading lol. But hey it could've been worse.
> 
> What happened was I ran out of time. 18 items for 31 mins. It was too crazy!! I ended up with finishing only 17/18 and I pretty much just guessed 17. I have been stressing about this overnight thinking I may have already failed reading section.
> 
> This was my first time with PTE and I really just need 65. I was being ambitious for wanting 79+ so yeah I'm thinking if I should take it again in a few weeks


Excellent scores!!!
Don't waste money if this is enough.


----------



## Dearaira

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tirik, sure! So it was 84,82,79 and 78 for reading. Shame I fell short on reading lol. But hey it could've been worse.
> 
> What happened was I ran out of time. 18 items for 31 mins. It was too crazy!! I ended up with finishing only 17/18 and I pretty much just guessed 17. I have been stressing about this overnight thinking I may have already failed reading section.
> 
> This was my first time with PTE and I really just need 65. I was being ambitious for wanting 79+ so yeah I'm thinking if I should take it again in a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent scores!!!
> Don't waste money if this is enough.
Click to expand...

Thank you friend. How's your journey going btw?


----------



## Haychel

Dearaira said:


> Hey Tirik, sure! So it was 84,82,79 and 78 for reading. Shame I fell short on reading lol. But hey it could've been worse.
> 
> What happened was I ran out of time. 18 items for 31 mins. It was too crazy!! I ended up with finishing only 17/18 and I pretty much just guessed 17. I have been stressing about this overnight thinking I may have already failed reading section.
> 
> This was my first time with PTE and I really just need 65. I was being ambitious for wanting 79+ so yeah I'm thinking if I should take it again in a few weeks


That's an impressive score! Congratulations! 

Do you have any suggestions on the speaking sections? For instance, did you speak very fast? What was your strategy going into Describe Image and Retell Lecture?


----------



## Haychel

ellie1004 said:


> Hi! I am very impressed with your PTE score. Have you ever taken IELTS before?
> 
> I am aiming at 8 in each but it is never easy!
> 
> I was wondering if PTE works better as other people are saying that it has a slightly
> 
> better chance than IELTS.
> 
> Currently, I have 9/8/6.5/7
> 
> As you can see writing and speaking are two most challenging parts for me.
> 
> What would you suggest?
> 
> Please help me out :juggle:


There's a forum post elsewhere that details the differences between IELTS and PTE-A. 

Please kindly google "IELTS vs PTE-A" and it should show up as the first result. It is by someone called supercow and it is definitely worth your time to read it, especially if you're considering between the two tests.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dearaira said:


> Thank you friend. How's your journey going btw?


Targeting 26 sept. Not booked yet.


----------



## that_indian_guy

PTE is definitely a better option


----------



## terry3218

Haychel said:


> That's an impressive score! Congratulations!
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on the speaking sections? For instance, did you speak very fast? What was your strategy going into Describe Image and Retell Lecture?


Hi there. I know you asked this from someone else, but let me chime in with my suggestion. Normally, I speak fast and I'm certain if I had spoken the way I normally do, I would have gotten very poor scores. So what I did was speak slowly, kind of the pace that newscasters speak at, you know pronouncing every word prominently.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dearaira

U


terry3218 said:


> Haychel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an impressive score! Congratulations!
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on the speaking sections? For instance, did you speak very fast? What was your strategy going into Describe Image and Retell Lecture?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I know you asked this from someone else, but let me chime in with my suggestion. Normally, I speak fast and I'm certain if I had spoken the way I normally do, I would have gotten very poor scores. So what I did was speak slowly, kind of the pace that newscasters speak at, you know pronouncing every word prominently.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Hi Haychel and Terry. That's funny I was just going to say that I employed that technique of reporter-like speaking with pacing, intonation and stuff. But I feel as if it did cost me some marks. I was probably better off speaking as I normally would so it would've sounded more natural and less rehearsed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rex123

Dearaira said:


> Hey Tirik, sure! So it was 84,82,79 and 78 for reading. Shame I fell short on reading lol. But hey it could've been worse.
> 
> What happened was I ran out of time. 18 items for 31 mins. It was too crazy!! I ended up with finishing only 17/18 and I pretty much just guessed 17. I have been stressing about this overnight thinking I may have already failed reading section.
> 
> This was my first time with PTE and I really just need 65. I was being ambitious for wanting 79+ so yeah I'm thinking if I should take it again in a few weeks [/QUO
> 
> 
> Congratulation,
> 
> 
> I only need 65+. and I have not taken a real test yet as I am a bit scared of a reading section. However, I booked it on 18th September.
> Can you please share the difficulties you faced in the exam and what is your plan to deal with them if you take the exam again?
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## terry3218

Dearaira said:


> U
> 
> 
> terry3218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I know you asked this from someone else, but let me chime in with my suggestion. Normally, I speak fast and I'm certain if I had spoken the way I normally do, I would have gotten very poor scores. So what I did was speak slowly, kind of the pace that newscasters speak at, you know pronouncing every word prominently.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Hi Haychel and Terry. That's funny I was just going to say that I employed that technique of reporter-like speaking with pacing, intonation and stuff. But I feel as if it did cost me some marks. I was probably better off speaking as I normally would so it would've sounded more natural and less rehearsed.
> 
> 
> 
> It might have cost you some marks, but I normally speak at a fast pace so I had to slow down a little. May be you normally speak slowly or at least slower than me, hence when you tried to sound like a broadcaster, it might have sounded too rehearsed. You should probably try speaking normally in one of your practice tests.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys,

I am looking to give my third attempt for PTE..I am keen to join some classes..I need 65 points in each..in my last two attempts I was able to score 70+ in speaking and writing. 
Can anyone suggest good coaching institute in Bangalore


----------



## eashu007

Vivsontime, you do not need any coaching to help you improve your scores. If you want to practise you can buy the 2 tests available on Pearson site. IMO, if you take the tests in a strict time bound manner, you should be able to get the desired results. These tests are slightly difficult than the actual ones. Also read up the strategies required for each sections from Mc-millan book and you should be fine.

From my experience, i can say that the reading section is the only one that is challenging, considering you have to answer 20 questions in 40 mins. Time just flies in this section and people with average concentration would struggle initially.

In my first attempt on Aug 20th for PTE-A i got L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76, I missed the mark by a meagre 3 marks in reading section and at this time i was devastated as my attention span is very poor and noisy test centre environment wouldn't make anything easier. I registered for a 2nd test and didn't study anything except work on my strategies for only Reading section( Not joking, I was watching US open on TV and reading tips from book simultaneously).

In the 2nd attempt i made sure i take notes as i read the long passages, it helped me to keep my mind focussed on the job and not worry about anything else. I was more focussed this time but still wasn't able to attempt the last question and answered penultimate question incorrectly due to shortage of time(fill in the blanks). At this point i assessed that i had performed slightly better this time and was hopeful that would be able to cross 65(only just) in each section unlike the last time. To my surprise the following are my scores from the exam on Sept 4th 2015

L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86

I now have a 75 points and going to apply for ACS review by next week. Typically everything including fingers are crossed.. 

-Ashu

------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE Attempt I : L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76 ; Overall : 74
PTE Attempt II : L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86 ; Overall : 83


----------



## eashu007

Just another note, I have not taken the IELTS exam but i do feel PTE is better as the wait time is less and you also get desired dates easily. You get the scores fast, i got them within 24 hrs of taking the tests. 

All you need to do is get familiarised with the format of the exam and strategise accordingly as there is very little you can do on the fly when one of the strategies fail midway exam.

ATB to Everyone!!!


----------



## Haychel

terry3218 said:


> Dearaira said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> It might have cost you some marks, but I normally speak at a fast pace so I had to slow down a little. May be you normally speak slowly or at least slower than me, hence when you tried to sound like a broadcaster, it might have sounded too rehearsed. You should probably try speaking normally in one of your practice tests.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke at a moderate pace on my first attempt to make sure that I get most of the pronunciation and punctuation accurate, but I find that with that pace, I struggle to get all the important points across in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. That's why I asked.
> 
> Perhaps I just need more practice on those two sections. I reckon for some images, I don't need to rely on written notes since I really just have 25 seconds to prepare.
Click to expand...


----------



## ark12

Dear All,

How many days before the test date I am allowed to book?

Thnx


----------



## Rani74

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> As I see the threads here, few people are struggling to hit bull's eye score quite frequently including me. Are we really missing required score, or tests -- IELTS or PTE -- are not marking correctly. Well, answer can be found in PTE score guide book page 47.
> There is error of measurement in any test, possibly we might be the prey to this nasty drawback.
> 
> Key is, immigration process should factor-in this. Or else, process continue to have loop holes. For example, a person is very good in English and bound to slip 0.5 or few points.
> 
> My advise is NOT to be frustrated. Assume it is just problem in test and keep trying until IELTS or PTE becomes rich cash cow.
> 
> Please read below:
> 
> 
> Error of measurement
> Tests aim to provide a measure of ability. PTE Academic measures the ability ‘to use English in academic settings’. Obviously, measures of a test taker’s English language abilities will vary; some candidates will have higher scores than others. The degree to which scores among test takers vary is the ‘score variance’. The purpose of testing is to measure ‘true variance’ in ability among students, *but all measurement contains some error.*
> The degree to which the score variance is due to error is called the ‘error of measurement’. The remainder of the variance is due to ‘true variance’ in ability among test takers. The error of measurement is related to the reliability of the test: a smaller measurement error means higher reliability of test scores.
> The error of measurement can be interpreted as follows: the true score of a test taker is within a range of scores around the reported score. The size of that range is defined by the error of measurement. For example, if the reported score is 60 and the error of measurement is 3, then the true score, with 68% certainty, is within one measurement error from the reported score; that is within the range of 57 (60-3) and 63 (60+3). The true score, with 95% certainty, is within twice the measurement error; that is within the range of 54 (60-2x3) to 66 (60+2x3).


I have been a scape goat! 4 attempts, 1 IELTS and 3 PTE. Managed getting 7 in all, but never 8! Hence am bound to choose 489 SS.


----------



## rupeshfandan

Hello Srilatha,
PTE is an easy test as compared to IELTS, however, initially you will find it a little difficult. But over time and practice, it will be easy to score good in this test. You can go to pte website and take practice tests. Also ordera pte practice book which is sufficient for preparation and no more resources required other than this.
So start preparing. 
You can contact me at *<SNIP>* for frther help.

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## terry3218

Haychel said:


> terry3218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke at a moderate pace on my first attempt to make sure that I get most of the pronunciation and punctuation accurate, but I find that with that pace, I struggle to get all the important points across in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. That's why I asked.
> 
> Perhaps I just need more practice on those two sections. I reckon for some images, I don't need to rely on written notes since I really just have 25 seconds to prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. In fact, I didn't take notes for even a single describe image section. I had practiced so many graphs that all the process had become somewhat automated and subconscious for me. I suggest you to do the same.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## terry3218

rupeshfandan said:


> Hello Srilatha,
> PTE is an easy test as compared to IELTS, however, initially you will find it a little difficult. But over time and practice, it will be easy to score good in this test. You can go to pte website and take practice tests. Also ordera pte practice book which is sufficient for preparation and no more resources required other than this.
> So start preparing.
> You can contact me at for frther help.
> 
> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


I don't think PTE is easier than Ielts. I have prepared for both. If anything, PTE is tougher, but the thing with PTE is you have many chances to make up for your mistakes. For instance, if one messes up in read aloud, he/she can compensate for it in describe image. But yes, because of this, you have higher probability of scoring decent marks in PTE than IELTS.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Fadi84

Hello Everyone 

thanks a lot for all the information in the page here . I am thinking of starting preparing for PTE to improve my score. In fact, I tried IELTS twice and last score was L,R,W,S is 6,7,6,6.5. may you advise me if 65 in each for PTE is achievable after preparation or not . I would really apresiate your help.

Thank a lot


----------



## gd2015

Fadi84 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> thanks a lot for all the information in the page here . I am thinking of starting preparing for PTE to improve my score. In fact, I tried IELTS twice and last score was L,R,W,S is 6,7,6,6.5. may you advise me if 65 in each for PTE is achievable after preparation or not . I would really apresiate your help.
> 
> Thank a lot


Its definitely achievable. Just try to familiarize yourself with the format first and get an idea about the exam.
Once you feel comfortable, prepare thoroughly for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

hi, has any 60 pointer from 2613 ANZSCO code received invite since July 2015?


----------



## Vikram_99

eashu007 said:


> Vivsontime, you do not need any coaching to help you improve your scores. If you want to practise you can buy the 2 tests available on Pearson site. IMO, if you take the tests in a strict time bound manner, you should be able to get the desired results. These tests are slightly difficult than the actual ones. Also read up the strategies required for each sections from Mc-millan book and you should be fine.
> 
> From my experience, i can say that the reading section is the only one that is challenging, considering you have to answer 20 questions in 40 mins. Time just flies in this section and people with average concentration would struggle initially.
> 
> In my first attempt on Aug 20th for PTE-A i got L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76, I missed the mark by a meagre 3 marks in reading section and at this time i was devastated as my attention span is very poor and noisy test centre environment wouldn't make anything easier. I registered for a 2nd test and didn't study anything except work on my strategies for only Reading section( Not joking, I was watching US open on TV and reading tips from book simultaneously).
> 
> In the 2nd attempt i made sure i take notes as i read the long passages, it helped me to keep my mind focussed on the job and not worry about anything else. I was more focussed this time but still wasn't able to attempt the last question and answered penultimate question incorrectly due to shortage of time(fill in the blanks). At this point i assessed that i had performed slightly better this time and was hopeful that would be able to cross 65(only just) in each section unlike the last time. To my surprise the following are my scores from the exam on Sept 4th 2015
> 
> L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86
> 
> I now have a 75 points and going to apply for ACS review by next week. Typically everything including fingers are crossed..
> 
> -Ashu
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> PTE Attempt I : L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76 ; Overall : 74
> PTE Attempt II : L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86 ; Overall : 83


Hey Ashu, 
I got almost the same score as you got in your first attempt in all 4 sections. To be precise, I got exactly the same in Reading as you got. Could you please share something specific that I need to take care of? 

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## eashu007

Vikram_99 said:


> Hey Ashu,
> I got almost the same score as you got in your first attempt in all 4 sections. To be precise, I got exactly the same in Reading as you got. Could you please share something specific that I need to take care of?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


Hi Vikram,

For reading section make sure you go in with a strategy, i followed some which worked for me:
1. Ensure you know how the marking scheme in MCMA section works, you get penalised for every wrong answer and awarded for each right answer. Do not mark any answer if you are not sure.
2. In reading passages, always be sure to read the question first. You can eliminate 1 answer just by common sense and how they sound.
3. If your concentration is poor, take some meaningful notes as you read the passage. That way your highly volatile mind has to take care of one more thing as you read the passage, remember it has to be simultaneous and you don't want to dedicate any of your additional time to it.
4. In re-ordering the sentences, find out one sentence which is standalone in its meaning. It doesn't have any pronouns or doesn't talk about an event that may be a consequence of something. Usually that goes right at the top. Then try linking at least two which would go together and treat them as one. So you have only one to worry about.
5. In fill in the blanks understand the grammar and keep that into mind to choose an option. The right option is usually the word that goes well with certain words which appear before/ after the blank.

Go through their official guide, which has a pdf of 40 pages. It has really good tips for each sections. Key to scoring well is like 3 legs of a tripod:
1. "Familiarise" yourself with the format/ structure of the exam.
2. "Strategise" suitably for each section.
3. "Execution" of your strategies.

Hope that helps!!
Cheers,
Ashu


----------



## Vikram_99

eashu007 said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> For reading section make sure you go in with a strategy, i followed some which worked for me:
> 1. Ensure you know how the marking scheme in MCMA section works, you get penalised for every wrong answer and awarded for each right answer. Do not mark any answer if you are not sure.
> 2. In reading passages, always be sure to read the question first. You can eliminate 1 answer just by common sense and how they sound.
> 3. If your concentration is poor, take some meaningful notes as you read the passage. That way your highly volatile mind has to take care of one more thing as you read the passage, remember it has to be simultaneous and you don't want to dedicate any of your additional time to it.
> 4. In re-ordering the sentences, find out one sentence which is standalone in its meaning. It doesn't have any pronouns or doesn't talk about an event that may be a consequence of something. Usually that goes right at the top. Then try linking at least two which would go together and treat them as one. So you have only one to worry about.
> 5. In fill in the blanks understand the grammar and keep that into mind to choose an option. The right option is usually the word that goes well with certain words which appear before/ after the blank.
> 
> Go through their official guide, which has a pdf of 40 pages. It has really good tips for each sections. Key to scoring well is like 3 legs of a tripod:
> 1. "Familiarise" yourself with the format/ structure of the exam.
> 2. "Strategise" suitably for each section.
> 3. "Execution" of your strategies.
> 
> Hope that helps!!
> Cheers,
> Ashu


Thanks very much Ashu, that's a big help!


----------



## nap123

hey guys...i know this thread is for pte...but are people scoring 8 each in ielts ??


----------



## terry3218

nap123 said:


> hey guys...i know this thread is for pte...but are people scoring 8 each in ielts ??


Yes, but only a handful.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## dontelother

Hi,

I am looking for PTE exam materials... Can anyone help me by giving the downloadable link OR mail me! (moderated)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dontelother

nap123 said:


> so whats better to opt ... pte or ielts if u want to score 8 each... in my last attempt i got 8 each ian all except reading where i scored 71


That's great score! So why are you waiting for! Could you please share PTE exam materials please!


----------



## shavu

dontelother said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for PTE exam materials... Can anyone help me by giving the downloadable link OR mail me! dontelother AT gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear Friend,
This thread is full of PTE resources, why don't you take out some time and search yourself, believe me if you are serious about PTE , you will love each page of this thread and gather all the relevant material, its not just material you need, there are many successful stories to learn from.

Happy Learning!


----------



## tchinyi

1. where is the PTE exam centre in Malaysia ?
2. is it true that PTE is much easier compared to IELTS ? I need band 8.0 in IELTS or equivalent


----------



## shavu

tchinyi said:


> 1. where is the PTE exam centre in Malaysia ?
> 2. is it true that PTE is much easier compared to IELTS ? I need band 8.0 in IELTS or equivalent


1. No idea.
2. Easy - Don't take it that way, I am the live example 

What you need :

a- Format knowledge
b- Practice
c- Time management
d- determination

And blessings and luck!

All the best!


----------



## gajanayake

*Target is 79. But...*

Hi Guys,

I gave my first IELTS on last Feb and results were L:9 R:8 S:7 W:5.5. I gave this test without any practice on essay writing and it was a disaster. As I have poor handwriting and I'm more confident on typing, most of all I target 20 points, I thought I should give a try with PTE-A. 

I prepared for PTE-A for one month mostly on exam structure and essay writing . I went through each and every post on this thread. Yesterday I gave scored test A and results were L:63 R:56 S:56 W:61. I was over confident and believe me PTE-A is not easy. 

I'm planning to take the exam B on 27th Sep and actual exam on 6th Oct. Guys, I need your opinion on this. Should I continue with PTE-A or go back to IELTS?


----------



## jadu87

Parajumble | PrepEducation

Guys, this is very good article on Reorder paragraphs.


----------



## bharathi039

Guys, 

Anyone has silver/gold preparation kit and would like to share please? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

I am looking for a good book on writing essays. Someone shared a book on this forum but I'm unable to locate. If possible, please share the link for free download . 

Also, please let me know if Gold Kit can be used by multiple users or I have to spend money on it


----------



## kshah

Hello

Apart from Paid mock tests and McMillan book tests, is there any other online mock test resource for practice?


----------



## mandy2137

kshah said:


> Hello
> 
> Apart from Paid mock tests and McMillan book tests, is there any other online mock test resource for practice?


Google : Tcyonline 

You may subscribe with them for PTE material.


----------



## kshah

mandy2137 said:


> Google : Tcyonline
> 
> You may subscribe with them for PTE material.


Thank you man! Can you let me know 40 correct in reading gets how much marks out of 90?


----------



## Galaxy1

Yesterday (6-Sept) I appeared for PTE-A test in Bangalore (The Chopras) and waiting for the result. I expected today will get the result but still didn't received any mail. Hope by this Friday score will be announced.


----------



## samlk

Galaxy1 said:


> Yesterday (6-Sept) I appeared for PTE-A test in Bangalore (The Chopras) and waiting for the result. I expected today will get the result but still didn't received any mail. Hope by this Friday score will be announced.


Hi,
Can you share your essay topic?

Sam


----------



## eng.mohannad

Hi all,

One question to the ones who have already took the test.

If I miss-spelled a word in a section like "Re-Tell Lecture", do you suggest to repeat the word with the correct pronunciation or to move forward?

Thank you.


----------



## shavu

eng.mohannad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One question to the ones who have already took the test.
> 
> If I miss-spelled a word in a section like "Re-Tell Lecture", do you suggest to repeat the word with the correct pronunciation or to move forward?
> 
> Thank you.




Move forward.


Stay Blessed!

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

I recently appeared in PTE A. Scored 90 in all sections except reading in which I got 75. I found rearranging paragraphs really tough and think that I have lost marks for all 3 such questions. Does anyone else share the same sentiment?


----------



## terry3218

Galaxy1 said:


> Yesterday (6-Sept) I appeared for PTE-A test in Bangalore (The Chopras) and waiting for the result. I expected today will get the result but still didn't received any mail. Hope by this Friday score will be announced.


Best of luck. Keep us posted.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu2015

Hi Tanu,

Seeking your help for reading tips. I have already appeared once and lost it because of 61 in reading other section (s/w/l) were (84/69/73). Can you please share your guidance for reading section especailly.


----------



## akhiljohnforever

Latest Essay Topics for PTE
1. Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products?" Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.
2. Many people think regions affect successful persons. What is your opinion about native regions and accomplished person influence on the regions they belong to
3. The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the governments, organisation or each individuals?
4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
5. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
6. Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not? (Agree/Disagree)
7. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
8. In education system, assessment through written formal examinations is valid or not.
9. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
10. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
11. ANY NEW TECHNOLOGICAL DEVELOPMENT IN THE RECENT YEARS IS A BOON OR CURSE FOR THE SOCIETY IN GENERAL
12. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
13. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples....
14. Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.
15. What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why.
16. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and whether u support them or not
17. Do you think that place where the person grew has an influence on his accomplishments? Explain with example.
18. Climate change and about the roles that Government, Corporates and Individuals can play to improve it.
19. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
20. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
21. Some people believe laws change human behaviour. Do you agree with it?
22. Illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to read, but people who does not know how to learn
23. Positive and negative effects of the information revolution through mass media.
24. Pros and cons of adventures sports.
25. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
26. talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
27. dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and weather u support them or not
28. It is argued that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
29. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies is good or bad
30. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
31. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
32. Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
33. Information revolution has changed the ways of mass communication and had some negative and positive effects on individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agree or disagree ?
34. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Do u agree or disagree? Give examples from your experience.
35. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
36. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
37. Education is the biggest barrier in my learning - Einstein. What do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying that.
38. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication.
39. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs. current crucial problems faced by human?
40. Do you think English will remain to be a global language despite globalisation?
41. Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors. Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
42. Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples and discussion point.
43. You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?
44. People pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if not, why?
45. .'In future illiterate will not be those who cannot read, but those who do not learn' - By some writer. Discuss what do you understand by this statement and state your reason.


----------



## sukhant

Please email me the PTE material at *<SNIP>*

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ozengineer

Hi guys!

Since I missed 0.5 points in IELTS' writing section, I am now going to try my luck with PTE. I know this thread has probably a lot of information about materials and I have tried to look for it, but going through 425 pages is a hard work. So, if anyone might have any suggestions or materials available, please do send me a PM. A small deed can have a great impact to person's life. Cheers!


----------



## jadu87

Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya

One more link for Reorder paragraphs. The more you practice, the more chances for success in reading!


----------



## krish4aus

ozengineer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Since I missed 0.5 points in IELTS' writing section, I am now going to try my luck with PTE. I know this thread has probably a lot of information about materials and I have tried to look for it, but going through 425 pages is a hard work. So, if anyone might have any suggestions or materials available, please do send me a PM. A small deed can have a great impact to person's life. Cheers!


Hello,

Go through this PTE thread for format/experience/ strategies on PTE:

PTE-A Exam

Also, try this link Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view for specific format type help.

Other Resources are:

1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
7. MacMillan

Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/...ctice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content...core_Guide.pdf


----------



## krish4aus

ozengineer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Since I missed 0.5 points in IELTS' writing section, I am now going to try my luck with PTE. I know this thread has probably a lot of information about materials and I have tried to look for it, but going through 425 pages is a hard work. So, if anyone might have any suggestions or materials available, please do send me a PM. A small deed can have a great impact to person's life. Cheers!


Hello,

Some more..


Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test

2: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

3: TCY Online:
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/...ctice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies/Timings
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content...core_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl...sh__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl..._Test_Tips.pdf



@natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...U0&usp=sharing


----------



## krish4aus

krish4aus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Some more..
> 
> 
> Free Material:
> 
> 1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE
> Prepare for PTE Academic - the fast English test
> 
> 2: Exam English
> PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> 
> 3: TCY Online:
> PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers
> 
> 4: Longman:
> PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic
> 
> 5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/...ctice-test.zip
> 
> Strategies:
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip
> 
> Scoring strategies/Timings
> http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content...core_Guide.pdf
> 
> Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl...sh__Jan_15.pdf
> 
> Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl..._Test_Tips.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> @natty.punjabi- PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...U0&usp=sharing


Hi,

The Google drive should have all the content you need.

All the best!!


----------



## vivsontime

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Google drive should have all the content you need.
> 
> All the best!!


The Google drive link is not opening.I am getting bad request for that.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus

vivsontime said:


> The Google drive link is not opening.I am getting bad request for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi,

Try this, I can't access the link from my current network.
Hope this helps!!

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## akhiljohnforever

Hey does google voice recongination app in pc helps speaking ?


----------



## rj45

do anybody have coupons of ptepratice website. please ping me.


----------



## krish4aus

vivsontime said:


> The Google drive link is not opening.I am getting bad request for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

If you still have problem, then refer Page 378 for links.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-378.html#post7972401

Refer 352 for Describe Image sample answer.
It was uploaded by gd2015,who managed to score 90 in all sections.


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

Last Sunday I appeared PTE-A test and today I received score, but unable to reach 65 in each module. I need 65 in each module to get 10 points.

Overall = 63

Listening = 63
Reading = 60
Speaking = 83
Writing = 61

Enabling Skills:
Grammar = 67
Oral Fluency = 83
Pronunciation = 73
Spelling = 48
Vocabulary = 61
Written Discourse = 50

This is my first PTE test attempt. I am planning to appear for second time within this month. Based on this score is there any chance to scope 65 in each module. Please suggest the improving areas based on your experience. 

Thanks,


----------



## krish4aus

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Last Sunday I appeared PTE-A test and today I received score, but unable to reach 65 in each module. I need 65 in each module to get 10 points.
> 
> Overall = 63
> 
> Listening = 63
> Reading = 60
> Speaking = 83
> Writing = 61
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar = 67
> Oral Fluency = 83
> Pronunciation = 73
> Spelling = 48
> Vocabulary = 61
> Written Discourse = 50
> 
> This is my first PTE test attempt. I am planning to appear for second time within this month. Based on this score is there any chance to scope 65 in each module. Please suggest the improving areas based on your experience.
> 
> Thanks,


hi,

Sorry to hear that. On the first look, the spelling error has spoiled your scores.

Did you have difficulty in reading section. If you share you weak area, then friends can help with suggestion.

My 2 cent is to practice hard and you will cross 65.


----------



## terry3218

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Last Sunday I appeared PTE-A test and today I received score, but unable to reach 65 in each module. I need 65 in each module to get 10 points.
> 
> Overall = 63
> 
> Listening = 63
> Reading = 60
> Speaking = 83
> Writing = 61
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar = 67
> Oral Fluency = 83
> Pronunciation = 73
> Spelling = 48
> Vocabulary = 61
> Written Discourse = 50
> 
> This is my first PTE test attempt. I am planning to appear for second time within this month. Based on this score is there any chance to scope 65 in each module. Please suggest the improving areas based on your experience.
> 
> Thanks,


Tough luck. But look on the positive side, you scored 83 is speaking, which is Achilles heel of most people. With little more practice, I'm sure you'll be able to score the desired score in the next attempt.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy1

krish4aus said:


> hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. On the first look, the spelling error has spoiled your scores.
> 
> Did you have difficulty in reading section. If you share you weak area, then friends can help with suggestion.
> 
> My 2 cent is to practice hard and you will cross 65.



Thanks Krish for your valuable inputs.

My weak areas are:

1. Reading part: I find difficulty in reading the passage fast and understand, I take little more time to understand, so I loose time here.

2. Vocabulary: My vocabulary is not very good. I am little bit lacking this. 

3. Written Discourse: I am lacking in Construction of sentence using proper words so probably I not scored good marks in Writing.

4. And finally concentration: some times I lose concentration while listening audio clip. so chances of missing some important points in listening...

Please suggest how to over come these drawbacks

Thanks,


----------



## Galaxy1

terry3218 said:


> Tough luck. But look on the positive side, you scored 83 is speaking, which is Achilles heel of most people. With little more practice, I'm sure you'll be able to score the desired score in the next attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


Thanks Terry for your feedback, Will try my best in attempt. Is any any other option with this score can I process for any kind of Visa (like 190 )


----------



## terry3218

Galaxy1 said:


> Thanks Terry for your feedback, Will try my best in attempt. Is any any other option with this score can I process for any kind of Visa (like 190 )


I'm afraid 65+ points in PTE yield you 10 points. So unless, your skills assessment authority does not require PTE score and you have enough points (at least 55) even without PTE, you don't have the option of 190.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus

Galaxy1 said:


> Thanks Krish for your valuable inputs.
> 
> My weak areas are:
> 
> 1. Reading part: I find difficulty in reading the passage fast and understand, I take little more time to understand, so I loose time here.
> You can find useful videos in youtube, it is really helpful for fast reading. Reading section is mostly time management, you can see which question type carry more marks and concentrate on this.
> 
> 2. Vocabulary: My vocabulary is not very good. I am little bit lacking this.
> Practice mate, tcyonline gives you many topics for which you can write your essay.
> Keep writing essays in this site and check for feedback. For construction of sentence, you can follow Ryan's in youtube, it is simple and useful.
> 
> My major worry is your spelling, just use normal words and manage your time so that you can review every sentence you write.
> 
> 3. Written Discourse: I am lacking in Construction of sentence using proper words so probably I not scored good marks in Writing.
> 
> 4. And finally concentration: some times I lose concentration while listening audio clip. so chances of missing some important points in listening...
> 
> Keep track of important points, this is very important. You can take note. Well, PTE tests your concentration so you should always be on top for 3 hours.
> Read through this forum to see many topics and workout which one will help you the most.
> 
> Lastly, you have a great score in Speaking, which is a nightmare for many. Practice hard and you will easily crack this next time. Have your own strategy and plan
> 
> Please suggest how to over come these drawbacks
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Mate,

Please find some inputs against your query.
Chin up, you will clear with little hardwork.


----------



## SG2AUS

A lot of people have been lately confused by PTE and trying to crack it. Same goes for IELTS as well.

I have appeared for IELTS when I was 16 in 2002, out of curiosity. It was talk of the town back then. I did not score bad but I was not prepared at all and just wanted to give it a shot.

Talking about PTE which I appeared for a few months back - first advice: don't sweat over improving your english in a few weeks. It's nearly impossible. Yes when you have 6 months or more to prepare, you can talk about improving your language basics and improve on those. But if you just have 3 weeks to prepare for PTE and you talk about improving grammar n stuff like that...Really?? since english is a foreign language, we think of it like any other subject (maths, physics...etc) and try to approach it like any science subject. YOU CAN'T DO THAT! I guarantee you can never score well in PTE if you simply try to improve english and not focus on PTE as a standalone exam.

Sound confusing? bear with me...

PTE has 20 question types! what does it tell you? these varying question types are differentiating factors between 65/90 and 80+/90. If you have good command over english (which as i said you can't change much in 3 weeks) but you have not understood how to attempt PTE exam then the max you can score is 65 or 70. But if you focus on PTE pattern and tricks and master those - 90/90 is on cards.

So sit down and try to crack PTE pattern on your own. you should not take my or anyone's cheat sheet. The outline I can give here is:

1. Question type. when you look at something like "Read Aloud" you should be quickly able to infer what you are going to be tested on. It's gona be a paragraph which i have to read.

2. How many questions? it's good to remain mentally prepared that there are about 10 to 12 questions for let's say 'repeat sentence'. 

3. How much time do I have before Mic opens? e.g. no time for 'repeat sentence'. You should be on your toes and ready to tackle it. Mentally prepared, aggressive in a calculated manner! control your nerves at the same time 

4. How much time do i have to answer? if you are given 30 to 40 seconds to read a paragraph or 10 mins to write a summary. It is a guide to how fast you should go. if I read a paragraph in just 10 secs, chances are I will get 0 for that coz you went too fast and were not able to speak clearly for a machine to understand. Use Siri to say words and check how fast you are speaking  and obviously if you are too slow that you are taking more than 60 secs to read....you will lose on fluency! 

5. Take Notes? do i have to take notes during a questions type? for 'repeat sentence' NO but for 'Re-tell Lecture' YES. So when I look at question type (point#1) I should have pen and notebook READY! otherwise i am relaxed and all my energy and focus is on screen and mouse This helps your body to learn how many things you are going to keep under control during a question type.

6. Make a 'Quick Strategy' for each of those 20 question types. It will give you a direction when you are doing practice papers. e.g. my strategy for question type 'Multiple Choice, Choose Multiple Answers' in Listening section

Read the question and skim the options before the audio begins.
Listen for ideas and message, not just words.
Information spoken does not have the same order as options given, so take notes to help you answer.
Elimination technique comes handy here
Generally I have seen if you are not sure with 3rd option, better go with 2 answers. It is rare that there are three correct answers, mostly it’s 2.

7. Keep a difficulty level for each question type when you practice. Easy, Medium and Hard. start with Hard ones until you feel you have brought it down to Easy (before the exam of course ). No boost your ego by attempting Easy ones and being happy about it. Ideally, well before the exam 18 outa 20 question types should be Easy for you and maybe 2 are still in Medium zone  there you need your Mom's prayers 

8. Write down areas you need to work on. e.g. you may be weak in collocations, intonations or anything like that....work on these strategically. This is targetted improvisation of your English language.

9. Note the mistakes you are making when you attempt a question. Do you get the answer wrong next time due to same reasons? slap yourself and try again 

10. Time Management. THE crux of all my 9 points above. Keep a stopwatch with you. Can't stress more. 

I have scored 90/90 and trust me, my English sucks big time. You could have guessed with number of typos and grammar mistakes above (not proof reading). Sobe methodological when preparing for PTE and don't be an English Guru. Don't forget! IELTS TOEFL and PTE are taken by grade 12 (e.g. A Levels or equivalent) students when they need admission in foreign universities. these English exams are not meant for admission in English PHD course. be street smart and analytical in approaching PTE.

Good Luck!


----------



## HSandhu

Just came to know that SA is going to increase points to 85 instead of 80 for CSOL


----------



## HSandhu

From 22 Sept those files will be accepted with 85 points,
Check SA website


----------



## holy_demon

I struggled with the speaking section for 2 months, trying all sort of approaches, before figuring out the "right" tactics and immediately got a score of 90 after 2 days of practice (I scored 78 speaking in sample test B). I think many people who already scored high in other sections would have the same problem as myself, which is over-complicating things. I used to try to "show off" my vocabulary, grammar, intonation, etc... and unknowingly sacrificed my fluency and pronunciation (one of my botched attempt was as low as 45!), which matter a lot more. My pronunciation also isn't perfect, as I eventually found out, but it's very time-consuming to fix speaking habits, and I don't have that kind of time.

My solution is to speak fast and simple. Fast, as in finishing a "Read aloud" question in 15-20s. PTE apparently rewards fast rate of speech, and my fluency score jumped from around 65-75 to 90 (my pronunciation stayed unchanged, at 76). Speak simple, because it's the only way you can speak fast in Retell Lecture and Describe Image. Don't hesitate to use simple verbs like "be", "give", "get". Don't use synonyms, use the exact words that appear on the graph/in the lecture. Re-use sentence structures (eg: "A is the highest in year X. B is the highest in year Y", or "He said that... He said that ...")

This is my score
L/R/S/W 86/90/90/84
Fluency:90 Pronunciation: 76

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rani74

HSandhu said:


> Just came to know that SA is going to increase points to 85 instead of 80 for CSOL


What does that mean! Can you please elaborate.


----------



## Ashwin28

Ashwin28 said:


> Thanks Sir.
> 
> Should i practice using the scored practice tests from PTE itself?
> 
> Also, Silver or Gold test kit can be used multiple times or for one time use only?
> 
> PS: Friends, If multi time usage is allowed kindly help me with the details to login. I won't be able to take the test again before December because i will be out traveling for company projects.





mktwog said:


> Unfortunately yes you need to score at least 65 in each band. It is suggested you retake the exam, you will surely be able to score 65+ All the best!



I have planned to retake it again.

Can somebody please help me to increase my score in Speaking & Listening. 

My Comm & Enabling scores as under:

L/R/S/W = 64/72/66/76

Grammar = 81
Oral Fluency = 61
Pronunciation = 62
Spelling = 81
Vocabulary = 67
Written Discourse = 50

Also, My Writing score is 76 yet they have shown only 50 in written discourse.

As far as my speaking is concerned, i spoke slowly in Read Aloud sections and i fumbled twice in Describe image section.

Please help as i need to score 65+ in all 4 sections.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi friends,

I took my actual PTE on 5th Sep and my results are out on 8th Sep.

I lacked 3 points in Listening section. Please suggest how to work on this, I am planning to attemt again in first week of Oct.

GD, Sudeep or Terry, plz suggest.

My scores are as follows:

Practice Test A: L/R/S/W: 52/65/55/57

Practice Test B: L/R/S/W: 67/60/63/63

Actual Test - 1st attempt: L/R/S/W: 62/79/73/66

Thanks in advance


----------



## jc007_ak47

I got L75, R60, S90, W73..

Given the exam 5 times and no luck with reading. Please suggest a way to clear it.


----------



## jamis

holy_demon said:


> I struggled with the speaking section for 2 months, trying all sort of approaches, before figuring out the "right" tactics and immediately got a score of 90 after 2 days of practice (I scored 78 speaking in sample test B). I think many people who already scored high in other sections would have the same problem as myself, which is over-complicating things. I used to try to "show off" my vocabulary, grammar, intonation, etc... and unknowingly sacrificed my fluency and pronunciation (one of my botched attempt was as low as 45!), which matter a lot more. My pronunciation also isn't perfect, as I eventually found out, but it's very time-consuming to fix speaking habits, and I don't have that kind of time.
> 
> My solution is to speak fast and simple. Fast, as in finishing a "Read aloud" question in 15-20s. PTE apparently rewards fast rate of speech, and my fluency score jumped from around 65-75 to 90 (my pronunciation stayed unchanged, at 76). Speak simple, because it's the only way you can speak fast in Retell Lecture and Describe Image. Don't hesitate to use simple verbs like "be", "give", "get". Don't use synonyms, use the exact words that appear on the graph/in the lecture. Re-use sentence structures (eg: "A is the highest in year X. B is the highest in year Y", or "He said that... He said that ...")
> 
> This is my score
> L/R/S/W 86/90/90/84
> Fluency:90 Pronunciation: 76
> 
> Hope this helps.



These are the tips that I was looking for, I've attempted PTE 3 times, for LRW always I scored between 65 - 70 in all attempts, However I couldn't score 65+ for Speaking in all 3 attempts. It was always between 55 - 65. 

The issue is, another test taker in this forum advised not to speak fast, his advice is always to "Speak Slowly". I really don't understand what strategy to follow. Your scores are impressive and definitely speaking fast must have helped you to boost your scores up. 

It seems if you speak slowly your fluency will be negatively affected and pronunciation will be positively affected whereas speaking fast helps you to improve your fluency score.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

jc007_ak47 said:


> I got L75, R60, S90, W73..
> 
> Given the exam 5 times and no luck with reading. Please suggest a way to clear it.


If you score less in reading every time, I will suggest that you focus on reading comprehensions that have multiple correct answers. I think that they carry high marks. So, if there are 2 such questions in the exam, spend your energy on one question and get it right, and then just guess the other one. You can approach jumbled paragraphs the same way. Out of 3, try to get 2 right rather than all 3. I suggested you this because reading section demands bit of endurance and it might not be possible for you to attempt all the questions in the given time. In such tight time constraint, you might lose focus on all questions that have high marks. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## veeraa

jc007_ak47 said:


> I got L75, R60, S90, W73..
> 
> Given the exam 5 times and no luck with reading. Please suggest a way to clear it.


Hi! Can you share your experience on reading section? Like have you done any mistakes or on which section of reading you had spent much time...


----------



## tirik.ijrad

jamis said:


> These are the tips that I was looking for, I've attempted PTE 3 times, for LRW always I scored between 65 - 70 in all attempts, However I couldn't score 65+ for Speaking in all 3 attempts. It was always between 55 - 65.
> 
> The issue is, another test taker in this forum advised not to speak fast, his advice is always to "Speak Slowly". I really don't understand what strategy to follow. Your scores are impressive and definitely speaking fast must have helped you to boost your scores up.
> 
> It seems if you speak slowly your fluency will be negatively affected and pronunciation will be positively affected whereas speaking fast helps you to improve your fluency score.


Speak in appropriate pace. Either in read aloud or retell lecture or xxxxxx. Calmly...similar to DD English news presenters reading news....


----------



## SG2AUS

jc007_ak47 said:


> I got L75, R60, S90, W73..
> 
> Given the exam 5 times and no luck with reading. Please suggest a way to clear it.


First of all hats off to you for not giving up and still having the guts to improve and appear again. I know people who just turned face around after failing on 1st attempt.

Reading was one section I was scared about the most. So I understand if someone does not do well. Let's see how to deal with it:

*General Comments: *

You get 1 mark for each correct answer, to have a fair marking scheme. In the world of reading, different people may have different strengths - it would not be fair to set 4 or 5 marks for a comprehension where there is only 1 right answer. So, never spend too much time on first 2 question types that you run out of time for Reading 3rd, 4th and 5th type. Last two types of question can probably get you most marks in this section (this is my safe assumption). What did I do in the exam? I just guessed answers for comprehensions - maybe I was lucky to get it right or reading it way too long actually diverts u towards wrong options. Examiner sets other answers which he knows people may pick (that is often when you start making assumptions and don't stick to information given in passage. Stick to obvious information and quickly pick answer and move on. Second thought is always the wrong one in such cases  )


*Each Question Type:*

*1. Multiple choice, choose single answer:*

Read the question before the options and decide what you need to read for.

Never draw your own conclusions, stick to the information given only in the passage.

you read the text on the left of the screen and look at the options on right of the screen. You click the button next to the asnwer you think is correct. Do it quickly and move on.

*2. Multiple choice, choose multiple answers:*

words in the options may not be exactly the same as the ones in the text.
Try not to worry about details during first reading. Try to grasp the overall idea and number of ideas mentioned in the script.
I would think 100 times before picking more than 2 right answers, given there is negative marking. 3 is rare unless u r very sure.

*3. Re-order paragraphs:*

This may carry 4 marks I think. It needs your attention. Get first sentence right, you will get at least 2/4 marks. You may not find enough questions to practice - read on.

identify the standalone sentence to begin with

use linkers and pronouns to link the sentences and place the paragraphs in right order

Practice: send some paragraphs (without reading them) to your friend. Ask your friend to create questions out of them. he just has to disturb the order of lines and send it back to you. practice on those questions. you will master it soon.

*4. Fill in the blanks*

(Hope you are not running out of time) Skim the given text to get an idea of the topic. Ignore the blanks at this point. Then look for the key words that carry the meaning or complete the sentence.

The more blanks you fill in, the easier the missing ones will be.

*5. Reading and Writing: Fill In the blanks*

Think about grammar and vocabulary as well as meaning for each gap here. Improve on collocations. Read more news articles (critically)

Spend some time in seriously preparing for next attempt by following these and other tips and techniques.

Good Luck!


----------



## vivsontime

HSandhu said:


> Just came to know that SA is going to increase points to 85 instead of 80 for CSOL


Sorry, did not understand? How will that affect?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

For the visa type 190 (State Sponsor), which are the states in Australia sponsor for the immigration under 261313 (Software Engineer) for ANZSCO code. 
And every year when they will close this sponsor and how many applications will accept ?

Please let me know. Thanks in-advance.

Thanks,
Galaxy1


----------



## HSandhu

vivsontime said:


> HSandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just came to know that SA is going to increase points to 85 instead of 80 for CSOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, did not understand? How will that affect?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Those who are trying very hard to get 8 each to get eligible to apply for the categories not in SOL in South Australia ,will be affected


----------



## SG2AUS

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For the visa type 190 (State Sponsor), which are the states in Australia sponsor for the immigration under 261313 (Software Engineer) for ANZSCO code.
> And every year when they will close this sponsor and how many applications will accept ?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in-advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Galaxy1


Try this Link: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

go to ELIGIBILITY SUMMARY TABLE


----------



## PR4Oz

Hi All,

i am silent reader in this group, I Desperately Need 65+
i prepared for about 3 weeks. 
My results
*******************
14th Aug
Practice Scored Test A:
Listening- 61
Reading- 54
Speaking- 54
Writing- 62
*******************
28th Aug
Practice Score Test B:
Listening- 69
Reading- 54
Speaking- 58
Writing- 65
*******************
Actual PTE-A Test 1: 4th Sep 2015
Listening- 62
Reading- 62
Speaking- 57
Writing- 63

Enabling Skills:
Grammar- 57
Oral Fluency- 51
Pronunciation- 65
Spelling- 79
Vocabulary- 63
Written Discourse- 69

As read in few earlier post i was expecting a jump of 5-10 points, but nothing much changed for me from practice test B to Real exam. ..
Sudeep/GD2015/Terry and other guys need your feedback .. i am thinking to book another slot.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## isaiasfritsch

How hard do you guys find the "Repeat sentence" question?
Some of them are really easy, but some are veeeery long and tricky.


----------



## holy_demon

isaiasfritsch said:


> How hard do you guys find the "Repeat sentence" question?
> Some of them are really easy, but some are veeeery long and tricky.


You utilise chunking . Since your short term memory is limited to 7 "items", you have to remember by group of words, rather than individual words. 

For example: "Next time, we'll discuss the influence of the media on public policy." (question in McMillian, don't try to remember as you hear each word, but remember as you hear group of word, "next time", "we'll discuss", "the influence of the media", "public policy".

I also visualize the sentence inside my mind (iconic memory) and mumble after the words (without voicing them to not hinder my hearing) (haptic memory). They help focus your attention. Otherwise, it's very easy for your sensory memory to be distracted by other stimuli, like the time meter on the screen, or the saliva inside your mouth .


----------



## GNN

I gave my PTE -A exam on 05-Sep-2015, today 09-Sep-2015 i got results, As usual this time also i am not able to score 65 in ALL, My scores 
Communicative Skills

Listening->68,
Reading->65,
Speaking-> 62
Writing-> 68

Enabling Skills

Grammar->82,
*Oral Fluency->66,
Pronunciation-> 53,*
Spelling->21,
Vocabulary->90,
Written Discourse -> 54

please advice is it ok to go for score re-correction/revision ?
If possible how to go for re-correction and what is the Fee.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

I've passed my PTE-A today with all 79+, 5th attempt, (9 attempts with IELTS, within 5 months). 

Scores are: *L82 S88 R90 W90 * 

*Timeline and comments:*

Practice Test 1 (A) (1st attempt, 1st of June, 2015): L63 S67 R75 W68 (no mouthpiece, laptop mic) 
Practice Test 2 (B) (1st attempt, 15th of June, 2015): L77 S77 R72 W70 (mouthpiece) 
Real Test 1 23rd of June Frankfurt : L82 S74 R86 W81 (very small room for 1 person, acoustic sucks due to very small room for 1 person, mouthpiece very close to my mouth) 
Real Test 2 1st of July Frankfurt: L73 S59 R80 W81 (mouthpiece mic very close mouth, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
Practice Test 1 (A) (2nd attempt, 10st of August, 2015): L74 S90 R88 W74 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth)
Practice Test 2 (B) (2nd attempt, 14th of August, 2015): L77 S90 R81 W71
Real Test 3 25thst of August Frankfurt: L82 S75 R90 W90. (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on eye level, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
Real Test 4 1st of September Paris: L76 S90 R80 W78 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on above eye level, acoustic ok room small for 1 person, but glass walls and acoustic much better)
Real Test 5 8th of September Frankfurt: L82 S88 R90 W90 (I’ve asked to move me to a bigger room where acoustic is good, put mouth peace above eye level, spoke quickly but voice low)

For reference: 

IELTS 1 (18th of April) (Mannheim, Germany): L9 R9 S9 W7
IELTS 2 (11th of July) (Zurich, Switzerland) : L8 R9 S8 W7
IELTS 3 (26th of July) (Moscow, Russia) : L7.5 R8 S8.5 W6 ( I did not understood correctly the writing question, the most difficult of all IELTS I had, Listening was so quick, I didn’t have time to write down the answers)
IELTS 4 (29th of September) (Freiburg, Germany): Results to be published on 11th 

------------------------------------------------------- 

Do not give up. I did lost my social life, but well... if you have a goal its ok.


----------



## fakebaniya

Hi All,

I owe my PTE-A success to this forum...go through my story---
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...te-79-scorers-please-comment.html#post8172242

Thanks...All the Best to all aspirants...


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi,

Found this respository of audio clips, this can be used for practicing Re-tell lecture section in speaking part of PTE test.

https://archive.org/details/news01

Hope this would help someone.

Cheers.

Edit- FOund another one - https://podcasts.ox.ac.uk/series/oxford-abridged-short-talks


----------



## piusford

andreyx108b said:


> I've passed my PTE-A today with all 79+, 5th attempt, (9 attempts with IELTS, within 5 months).
> 
> Scores are: *L82 S88 R90 W90 *
> 
> *Timeline and comments:*
> 
> Practice Test 1 (A) (1st attempt, 1st of June, 2015): L63 S67 R75 W68 (no mouthpiece, laptop mic)
> Practice Test 2 (B) (1st attempt, 15th of June, 2015): L77 S77 R72 W70 (mouthpiece)
> Real Test 1 23rd of June Frankfurt : L82 S74 R86 W81 (very small room for 1 person, acoustic sucks due to very small room for 1 person, mouthpiece very close to my mouth)
> Real Test 2 1st of July Frankfurt: L73 S59 R80 W81 (mouthpiece mic very close mouth, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
> Practice Test 1 (A) (2nd attempt, 10st of August, 2015): L74 S90 R88 W74 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth)
> Practice Test 2 (B) (2nd attempt, 14th of August, 2015): L77 S90 R81 W71
> Real Test 3 25thst of August Frankfurt: L82 S75 R90 W90. (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on eye level, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
> Real Test 4 1st of September Paris: L76 S90 R80 W78 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on above eye level, acoustic ok room small for 1 person, but glass walls and acoustic much better)
> Real Test 5 8th of September Frankfurt: L82 S88 R90 W90 (I’ve asked to move me to a bigger room where acoustic is good, put mouth peace above eye level, spoke quickly but voice low)
> 
> For reference:
> 
> IELTS 1 (18th of April) (Mannheim, Germany): L9 R9 S9 W7
> IELTS 2 (11th of July) (Zurich, Switzerland) : L8 R9 S8 W7
> IELTS 3 (26th of July) (Moscow, Russia) : L7.5 R8 S8.5 W6 ( I did not understood correctly the writing question, the most difficult of all IELTS I had, Listening was so quick, I didn’t have time to write down the answers)
> IELTS 4 (29th of September) (Freiburg, Germany): Results to be published on 11th
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do not give up. I did lost my social life, but well... if you have a goal its ok.


Bravo!


----------



## vikaslanjewar

I opted for PTE-A as it was available 2 months prior to IELTS. But as it was my first attempt, i assumed to have a very bad score (was not prepared much) in all the skills. but it wasn't that bad. 
here are my scores.
R:58
W:69
L:57
S:57

I thought worst would be writing, but i made it above 65 which was very surprising. 
going for second attempt in next month with more preparation. Hopefully will get through in it.


----------



## valsanail

Hello dear friends, please help, I try to register/buy the Mock Test Package, but I cannot find my country. What am I supposed to do in this case? There are almost all the countries except mine. I tried the live chat for help, the guy told to write to an email, but no response from there. Please help. P.s. I am aware that I will have to go to another country for the Real Test.


----------



## afp85_19

valsanail said:


> Hello dear friends, please help, I try to register/buy the Mock Test Package, but I cannot find my country. What am I supposed to do in this case? There are almost all the countries except mine. I tried the live chat for help, the guy told to write to an email, but no response from there. Please help. P.s. I am aware that I will have to go to another country for the Real Test.


For you the closest test center would be in : SAN PRO LTD, Varna, Bulgaria.

Hope it helps

All the best


----------



## l0nglive

Practice test A
73 74 82 76

Grammar 47
Fluency 61
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 79
Written 90

I am very bad at spelling because never pay attention to details. I know those words, just can't remember exactly how it's written. It's due to shallow internet reading I guess. Grammar was too simple. I was amazed at how I got 82 speaking, I did quite badly, missing 1 question. 

I don't think 79s is doable. I do not have much time left to prepare


----------



## valsanail

afp85_19 said:


> For you the closest test center would be in : SAN PRO LTD, Varna, Bulgaria.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> All the best


I currently live in another country


----------



## l0nglive

Looking at my above post, I could see so many errors. Haha. How come I got 76 overall for practice. PTE seems to be much easier than IELTS where I score 6.5 all the times in writing.

How could you speak if the microphone is above eye level... It should be right next to our mouth


----------



## andreyx108b

Piusford and Kunal_m thanks you so much guys.


----------



## andreyx108b

l0nglive said:


> How could you speak if the microphone is above eye level... It should be right next to our mouth



I've had many attempts, analyzed the speech recognition with Google speech to text, analyzed recordings with special software (just to see waves and levels) - and figured out that the further you place you mic, the less interference there is - breath, cough and other sounds do get eliminated. Only clear voice remains. This is especially true if you are naturally loud person (like me).


----------



## valsanail

andreyx108b said:


> Piusford and Kunal_m thanks you so much guys.


Dear friend, I see you are also in a country that does not have PTE centres, where are you planning to take the test and how do you register for the Mock Test Package, what do you mention in address line?


----------



## andreyx108b

valsanail said:


> Dear friend, I see you are also in a country that does not have PTE centres, where are you planning to take the test and how do you register for the Mock Test Package, what do you mention in address line?


hey mate, i am not in russia, i am from Russia but i live in Germany, i've Pearson here  so can't advise... use someone else's address? of your friend in UK or Germany?


----------



## swathi03

Rajesh2581 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have booked my exam on Aug 20th in the edwise chennai center.Forum members who have already taken the test from that center,please provide your tips and inputs regarding the test center.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


Hi Rajesh I am appearing for PTE at the same center..can you let me know of your experience please..thanks a lot in advance


----------



## isaiasfritsch

l0nglive said:


> Practice test A
> 73 74 82 76
> 
> Grammar 47
> Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 79
> Written 90
> 
> I am very bad at spelling because never pay attention to details. I know those words, just can't remember exactly how it's written. It's due to shallow internet reading I guess. Grammar was too simple. I was amazed at how I got 82 speaking, I did quite badly, missing 1 question.
> 
> I don't think 79s is doable. I do not have much time left to prepare


Yes, it is possible.
People have reported in this thread having bad results in the scored tests and cracking the actual exam with 79+. Your scored test result is good... Good luck!


----------



## tchinyi

can anyone please share the website that we could do a PTE trial and know our score / band ?

Thanks !


----------



## PR4Oz

Can Anyone guide me on this
Hi All,

i am silent reader in this group, I Desperately Need 65+
i prepared for about 3 weeks. 
My results
*******************
14th Aug
Practice Scored Test A:
Listening- 61
Reading- 54
Speaking- 54
Writing- 62
*******************
28th Aug
Practice Score Test B:
Listening- 69
Reading- 54
Speaking- 58
Writing- 65
*******************
Actual PTE-A Test 1: 4th Sep 2015
Listening- 62
Reading- 62
Speaking- 57
Writing- 63

Enabling Skills:
Grammar- 57
Oral Fluency- 51
Pronunciation- 65
Spelling- 79
Vocabulary- 63
Written Discourse- 69

As read in few earlier post i was expecting a jump of 5-10 points, but nothing much changed for me from practice test B to Real exam. ..
Sudeep/GD2015/Terry and other guys need your feedback .. i am thinking to book another slot.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tchinyi

PR4Oz said:


> Can Anyone guide me on this
> Hi All,
> 
> i am silent reader in this group, I Desperately Need 65+
> i prepared for about 3 weeks.
> My results
> *******************
> 14th Aug
> Practice Scored Test A:
> Listening- 61
> Reading- 54
> Speaking- 54
> Writing- 62
> *******************
> 28th Aug
> Practice Score Test B:
> Listening- 69
> Reading- 54
> Speaking- 58
> Writing- 65
> *******************
> Actual PTE-A Test 1: 4th Sep 2015
> Listening- 62
> Reading- 62
> Speaking- 57
> Writing- 63
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 57
> Oral Fluency- 51
> Pronunciation- 65
> Spelling- 79
> Vocabulary- 63
> Written Discourse- 69
> 
> As read in few earlier post i was expecting a jump of 5-10 points, but nothing much changed for me from practice test B to Real exam. ..
> Sudeep/GD2015/Terry and other guys need your feedback .. i am thinking to book another slot.
> Thanks in advance


please share the practice link ...

thx !


----------



## blackrider89

l0nglive said:


> Practice test A
> 73 74 82 76
> 
> Grammar 47
> Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 79
> Written 90
> 
> I am very bad at spelling because never pay attention to details. I know those words, just can't remember exactly how it's written. It's due to shallow internet reading I guess. Grammar was too simple. I was amazed at how I got 82 speaking, I did quite badly, missing 1 question.
> 
> I don't think 79s is doable. I do not have much time left to prepare


You sat the test in Vietnam right?


----------



## l0nglive

blackrider89 said:


> You sat the test in Vietnam right?


That's practice test mate, I'm about to give one on 17th of this month in Brisbane.


----------



## kunal_m

M-E said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I am a silent member and reading all of your useful tip during my preparation period.
> 
> I need your prompt response in regards to my result,
> 
> I got the following result from my test (All of them above 65):
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 66
> Speaking 71
> Writing 74
> 
> 
> But I got the following for my enabling skill (some of which are below 65):
> Oral Fluency 54
> Grammar 85
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> *Now can you tell me if I can get 10 points for my PR application??
> 
> I really appreciate your response*


You will surely get 10 points for language. good luck


----------



## bkp88

Disappointed with my mock test score..Any Suggestion Please... (I use the laptop mic for the Speaking)


----------



## tchinyi

where you did the MOCK ?


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys..

Out of curiosity I want to ask? Do we have similar points based scoring in PTE?

For example, in ielts if I answer 33 out of 40 I get score of 7 and higher. Is there any such way to find out for PTE?
I was practicing TCY course and results are disappointing.So wanted to check where I stand. It's my fourth attempt for PTE and totally demoralized...I need to ace it this time...

Please advise


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Haychel

Hi guys,

I appeared the test again yesterday and my scored actually dropped to LRSW: 77/75/63/90. 

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 90
Written Disclosure 79

I do notice that their Reading part is slightly more problematic this time since a lot of the choices are very ambiguous. However, I also see that their pool of questions really isn't that large, as I have repeated questions for both Reading and Writing.

As for Speaking, I really have no clue what I'm doing wrong. I am very confident with my spoken English, so I believe that I still haven't gotten the hang of Describe Image. I tried speaking at a faster speed this time since people reported that PTE seems to reward faster speaking pace, but the results don't seem to reflect that way, not for my case at least. I have purchased the golden kit and I'll practice more before I appear for another test.

Please, if you have any more suggestions I can take for improving my speaking score, it would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vivsontime

Haychel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I appeared the test again yesterday and my scored actually dropped to LRSW: 77/75/63/90.
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Disclosure 79
> 
> I do notice that their Reading part is slightly more problematic this time since a lot of the choices are very ambiguous. However, I also see that their pool of questions really isn't that large, as I have repeated questions for both Reading and Writing.
> 
> As for Speaking, I really have no clue what I'm doing wrong. I am very confident with my spoken English, so I believe that I still haven't gotten the hang of Describe Image. I tried speaking at a faster speed this time since people reported that PTE seems to reward faster speaking pace, but the results don't seem to reflect that way, not for my case at least. I have purchased the golden kit and I'll practice more before I appear for another test.
> 
> Please, if you have any more suggestions I can take for improving my speaking score, it would be most appreciated. Thanks!


Can you share some reading question along with answers?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivasmurthy

HI i want to migrate to Australia for which i need to complete PTE exams. Does PTE-A is accepted for immigration visa or do i need to do PTE-G. Please guide.


----------



## vivsontime

srinivasmurthy said:


> HI i want to migrate to Australia for which i need to complete PTE exams. Does PTE-A is accepted for immigration visa or do i need to do PTE-G. Please guide.


you need to write PTE academic for PR

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## fakebaniya

bkp88 said:


> Disappointed with my mock test score..Any Suggestion Please... (I use the laptop mic for the Speaking)


Hi,

The same thing happened with me during Mock Test A.
I scored 43 in Speaking, used laptop mic.
I thought that I scored less cause of Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture so I practiced really hard for the two sections.
During the actual test, both these sections went bad, but still I scored 90.
I guess to score more in Speaking part, please use actual mic (not the built in one). Moreover, try speaking for at least 35 seconds, do not stop or hesitate, if you do not know what to speak, even then speak whatever comes to your mind...
Check my post for more details..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...te-79-scorers-please-comment.html#post8172242

Thanks.


----------



## bharathi039

Just took Scored Test A and below are my scores.. 

Listening 71
Reading 64
Speaking 77
Writing 67


Desperately looking for 79+:fingerscrossed: and my test is booked for tomorrow  ..

Can anyone give me suggestions on reading part? Especially fill in the blanks..


----------



## sdeepak

Bharati - Where have you booked the exam in Chn ? Edwise or Pearson? Even i m planng to take the exam by this month end..I have taken in Edwise..The infrastructure is good but external noise of vehicles really disturb our exam.. 

I believe reading will not be too much tough in the reach exam..You can nail this exam..Be Confident..Please do keep us updated with your score and exp once you have taken the exam..




bharathi039 said:


> Just took Scored Test A and below are my scores..
> 
> Listening 71
> Reading 64
> Speaking 77
> Writing 67
> 
> 
> Desperately looking for 79+:fingerscrossed: and my test is booked for tomorrow  ..
> 
> Can anyone give me suggestions on reading part? Especially fill in the blanks..


----------



## bharathi039

sdeepak said:


> Bharati - Where have you booked the exam in Chn ? Edwise or Pearson? Even i m planng to take the exam by this month end..I have taken in Edwise..The infrastructure is good but external noise of vehicles really disturb our exam..
> 
> I believe reading will not be too much tough in the reach exam..You can nail this exam..Be Confident..Please do keep us updated with your score and exp once you have taken the exam..


Hey Deepak,

Thanks. I have booked in Pearson and will let you know the infrastructure once I m done with the test.


----------



## andreyx108b

bharathi039 said:


> Just took Scored Test A and below are my scores..
> 
> Listening 71
> Reading 64
> Speaking 77
> Writing 67
> 
> 
> Desperately looking for 79+:fingerscrossed: and my test is booked for tomorrow  ..
> 
> Can anyone give me suggestions on reading part? Especially fill in the blanks..


The scored test tend to give lower scores. I think you have a chance of getting 79+.


----------



## sdeepak

All the best for your exam!!! You will surely nail it !!!



bharathi039 said:


> Hey Deepak,
> 
> Thanks. I have booked in Pearson and will let you know the infrastructure once I m done with the test.


----------



## terry3218

bkp88 said:


> Disappointed with my mock test score..Any Suggestion Please... (I use the laptop mic for the Speaking)


I also used laptop built in mic for my practice tests, and got 68 and 79 in first and second scored practice test respectively. Now, there's an option on PTE practice website that allows you to test your equipment, make sure that tool evaluates your spoken response as 'acceptable,' rather than 'too loud' or 'background noise.' And in whichever position and loudness it evaluates your spoken sample as acceptable, speak that way during the test. At least that's what I did in 2nd practice test, and didn't do in the first one.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## bkp88

tchinyi said:


> where you did the MOCK ?


At my home in India.


----------



## PR4Oz

Help ! Help ! Help ! Need your feedback on my Case
Hi All,

i am silent reader in this group, I Desperately Need 65+
i prepared for about 3 weeks. 
My results
*******************
14th Aug
Practice Scored Test A:
Listening- 61
Reading- 54
Speaking- 54
Writing- 62
*******************
28th Aug
Practice Score Test B:
Listening- 69
Reading- 54
Speaking- 58
Writing- 65
*******************
Actual PTE-A Test 1: 4th Sep 2015
Listening- 62
Reading- 62
Speaking- 57
Writing- 63

Enabling Skills:
Grammar- 57
Oral Fluency- 51
Pronunciation- 65
Spelling- 79
Vocabulary- 63
Written Discourse- 69

As read in few earlier post i was expecting a jump of 5-10 points, but nothing much changed for me from practice test B to Real exam. ..
Sudeep/GD2015/Terry and other guys need your feedback .. i am thinking to book another slot.
Thanks in advance


----------



## cathy88

Hi, guys...I just took the exam yesterday, the result is not out yet of course, but when I sign in my Pearson account, the status column there wrote "taken - not reportable" ...is there any problem with that?


----------



## tchinyi

Can anyone please share PTE practice that could give us an idea of our scoring before the real PTE exam ?
Private message will do

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

tchinyi said:


> Can anyone please share PTE practice that could give us an idea of our scoring before the real PTE exam ? Private message will do Thank you.


This topic is full of links to practice mazerial and practice scored test.


----------



## Eagle471

Hi Gang,

Good news from my side. At last I have cracked PTE in my third attempt

I need 65 in all modules

Here are my scores

First Attempt(Aug 8th,2015): S-54,W-70,R-70,L-66
Second Attempt(Aug 31st,2015)-S-75,W-74,R-64,L-72
Third Attempt(Sep 7th,2015): S-88,W-77,R-73,L-83

I thank each and everybody in this forum for their valuable tips which helped me a lot during my preparation.

My advise to all the people who are about to take the exam, there are many valuable tips in this forum, pls follow them and it will be a piece of cake for you.

am Getting ready for my ACS assessment.


----------



## eng.mohannad

Hi,

I am confused about the Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers questions scoring!

PTE website is saying;
This is the second of three item types where points are deducted for incorrect options chosen. So if a test taker scores 2 points for two correct options, but then scores -2 for two incorrect options chosen, they will score 0 points overall for the item.

Let's say I chose 2 incorrect options, will this be deducted from the second question or from my overall score? 
Or I will only get 0 for this particular question?

Thank you.


----------



## krish4aus

PR4Oz said:


> Help ! Help ! Help ! Need your feedback on my Case
> Hi All,
> 
> i am silent reader in this group, I Desperately Need 65+
> i prepared for about 3 weeks.
> My results
> *******************
> 14th Aug
> Practice Scored Test A:
> Listening- 61
> Reading- 54
> Speaking- 54
> Writing- 62
> *******************
> 28th Aug
> Practice Score Test B:
> Listening- 69
> Reading- 54
> Speaking- 58
> Writing- 65
> *******************
> Actual PTE-A Test 1: 4th Sep 2015
> Listening- 62
> Reading- 62
> Speaking- 57
> Writing- 63
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 57
> Oral Fluency- 51
> Pronunciation- 65
> Spelling- 79
> Vocabulary- 63
> Written Discourse- 69
> 
> As read in few earlier post i was expecting a jump of 5-10 points, but nothing much changed for me from practice test B to Real exam. ..
> Sudeep/GD2015/Terry and other guys need your feedback .. i am thinking to book another slot.
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

Unfortunate to hear. Can you be more precise with your strong and week points so that people can advise.

Have you used the tips provided by forum members in Speaking?


----------



## barney83

Hi All,

Need some help with the listening to the lecture and retell the lecture. I have been reading and the tips given for this section is to listen carefully and write down key notes down. Now when i practice this at home, i write down my notes on a notepad because i can type faster and i know what i am writing. I tried writing down on a piece of paper and unfortunately i have a very bad hand writing. Since i need to write down all the key points, i need to write very fast and what happened was i could not read my own hand writing after the lecture finished talking. That caused me to just predict what i heard and simply bang this summarization. 

There is no way they will allow me to write down on a computer so i have no choice but to write on the erasable notepad given. How do i counter this? If i write too slow, i will miss out some of the points, if i write too fast, my hand writing becomes so ugly that i will not be able to decrypt it myself.


----------



## terry3218

eng.mohannad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused about the Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers questions scoring!
> 
> PTE website is saying;
> This is the second of three item types where points are deducted for incorrect options chosen. So if a test taker scores 2 points for two correct options, but then scores -2 for two incorrect options chosen, they will score 0 points overall for the item.
> 
> Let's say I chose 2 incorrect options, will this be deducted from the second question or from my overall score?
> Or I will only get 0 for this particular question?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, those marks will be deducted from your overall reading/listening score.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## eng.mohannad

terry3218 said:


> Yes, those marks will be deducted from your overall reading/listening score.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


Thanks @Terry.
I believe then if a one is not sure about a comprehension, he should simply move forward without any selection, because he will be more likely to get 1 correct and 1 incorrect answers ---> total of 0..

So, why bother and waste precious time..


----------



## vikaslanjewar

eng.mohannad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused about the Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers questions scoring!
> 
> PTE website is saying;
> This is the second of three item types where points are deducted for incorrect options chosen. So if a test taker scores 2 points for two correct options, but then scores -2 for two incorrect options chosen, they will score 0 points overall for the item.
> 
> Let's say I chose 2 incorrect options, will this be deducted from the second question or from my overall score?
> Or I will only get 0 for this particular question?
> 
> Thank you.


Not like that. it works as follows:
Reading
Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
1 Each correct response
- 1 Each incorrect response
0 Minimum score 

So even if you chose all the option, you will get zero and no minus points.


----------



## tchinyi

andreyx108b said:


> This topic is full of links to practice mazerial and practice scored test.


thanks mate but there's 400+ pages so appreciate if link holder could share it via primate message.

Regards.


----------



## eng.mohannad

terry3218 said:


> Yes, those marks will be deducted from your overall reading/listening score.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk





vikaslanjewar said:


> Not like that. it works as follows:
> Reading
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> 1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score
> 
> So even if you chose all the option, you will get zero and no minus points.



Getting more confused! :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## terry3218

vikaslanjewar said:


> Not like that. it works as follows:
> Reading
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> 1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score
> 
> So even if you chose all the option, you will get zero and no minus points.


Thanks for clarification.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## terry3218

eng.mohannad said:


> Thanks @Terry.
> I believe then if a one is not sure about a comprehension, he should simply move forward without any selection, because he will be more likely to get 1 correct and 1 incorrect answers ---> total of 0..
> 
> So, why bother and waste precious time..


Exactly, that's what I did.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## ozengineer

I need to get more points for my English language and began to study PTE, but to me it feels just confusing compared to IELTS.  All these different sections and tasks, how does one keep up with them?


----------



## tchinyi

ozengineer said:


> I need to get more points for my English language and began to study PTE, but to me it feels just confusing compared to IELTS.  All these different sections and tasks, how does one keep up with them?


If you are more comfortable with IELTS then proceed with IELTS.
personally I would prefer PTE


----------



## sudeepdai

srinivasmurthy said:


> HI i want to migrate to Australia for which i need to complete PTE exams. Does PTE-A is accepted for immigration visa or do i need to do PTE-G. Please guide.



Heyy 

You could have to give both. Depends totally upon the situation.

For migration, you have to have skills assessment done. No assessing bodies like Engineers Australia require you to give IELTS and get 6 in each as a minimum. 

What occupation are you opting for. find out which tests does the assessing body ask.

After that, to claim points for your english language ability, you can give ielts or pte. Pte is academic here.

Find out about the situations though.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## sudeepdai

ozengineer said:


> I need to get more points for my English language and began to study PTE, but to me it feels just confusing compared to IELTS.  All these different sections and tasks, how does one keep up with them?



Heyy

It is much easier to score 65 in pte writing than to score 7 in writing in IELTS. Besides, its just a matter of practice. 

How much points do you need from english? 10 or 20?

If its for 20, i would recommend pte. It is quite easy and the main advantage is the scoring is linient.

The test material is quite different from IELTS though. However, if your english language ability is up to par, tests and their formats are not big of a concern. Just a matter of getting scores. And scoring is quite easier in PTE than in IELTS.

But then again it depends upon what you are comfortable with. These are just advices. Its ultimately you who has to sit in the hot seat. 

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## ankit_smart

*Result for 10 September is out now*



cathy88 said:


> Hi, guys...I just took the exam yesterday, the result is not out yet of course, but when I sign in my Pearson account, the status column there wrote "taken - not reportable" ...is there any problem with that?


Hi Cassey,

I also gave PTE on 10-9-2015 and the result are out now. You can check it. All the best.


----------



## sudeepdai

andreyx108b said:


> I've passed my PTE-A today with all 79+, 5th attempt, (9 attempts with IELTS, within 5 months).
> 
> Scores are: *L82 S88 R90 W90 *
> 
> *Timeline and comments:*
> 
> Practice Test 1 (A) (1st attempt, 1st of June, 2015): L63 S67 R75 W68 (no mouthpiece, laptop mic)
> Practice Test 2 (B) (1st attempt, 15th of June, 2015): L77 S77 R72 W70 (mouthpiece)
> Real Test 1 23rd of June Frankfurt : L82 S74 R86 W81 (very small room for 1 person, acoustic sucks due to very small room for 1 person, mouthpiece very close to my mouth)
> Real Test 2 1st of July Frankfurt: L73 S59 R80 W81 (mouthpiece mic very close mouth, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
> Practice Test 1 (A) (2nd attempt, 10st of August, 2015): L74 S90 R88 W74 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth)
> Practice Test 2 (B) (2nd attempt, 14th of August, 2015): L77 S90 R81 W71
> Real Test 3 25thst of August Frankfurt: L82 S75 R90 W90. (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on eye level, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
> Real Test 4 1st of September Paris: L76 S90 R80 W78 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on above eye level, acoustic ok room small for 1 person, but glass walls and acoustic much better)
> Real Test 5 8th of September Frankfurt: L82 S88 R90 W90 (I’ve asked to move me to a bigger room where acoustic is good, put mouth peace above eye level, spoke quickly but voice low)
> 
> For reference:
> 
> IELTS 1 (18th of April) (Mannheim, Germany): L9 R9 S9 W7
> IELTS 2 (11th of July) (Zurich, Switzerland) : L8 R9 S8 W7
> IELTS 3 (26th of July) (Moscow, Russia) : L7.5 R8 S8.5 W6 ( I did not understood correctly the writing question, the most difficult of all IELTS I had, Listening was so quick, I didn’t have time to write down the answers)
> IELTS 4 (29th of September) (Freiburg, Germany): Results to be published on 11th
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Do not give up. I did lost my social life, but well... if you have a goal its ok.



Freaking inspiring!!! 

Cheers brother.
Hope all goes good in the further steps.


----------



## cathy88

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Cassey,
> 
> I also gave PTE on 10-9-2015 and the result are out now. You can check it. All the best.


It is not out yet. I feel like wanna cry already, coz my status column stated "scores not reportable" ..
i am really dont know what is happening. i saw some people said that they experienced it and didnt get their results out for many days. I am so so so so bad luck
!!!!!


----------



## sudeepdai

Guys if you want to ask a question, please quote a post. Only then it shows a notification. Else i cannot see if you are seeking help from me. 

There are many experts here as well. It does feel good to be a part of the massive community and help people aspiring to move to aus. Either pm or quote post please. Will help for sure to the extent i can.

Best of luck to all.
Cheers


----------



## scorpian_111

Dear All

Hey i got my PTE result today which is not good at all

L 58, R 57, S70 W 66

Enablers are as follows:

Grammar 65

Oral Fluency 70

Pronunciation 66

Spelling 19

Vocabulary 51

Written discourse 78

I ma surprised that i got spelling only 19 which i not possible as i ensured that there should be no spelling mistake and even listening i did well, but the above results are really shocking

Please advice me that how can i get 65 in all four modules and in reading due to lack of time i could not complete last three question so advice me for reading as well

I did practice and appeared in PTE Scored test A with following result L 59, R 52, S 49, W 62


I have booked another test on 17 Septemeber

Dear All, please advice me so i can achieve my goal

Regards


----------



## scorpian_111

Guys please reply me soon i can further proceeds and for reading give me some tips

One more thing that in Speaking, read aloud, if i complete the sentence in 25 seconds then remaining 15 second should i keep silence?

Seeking your advice


----------



## krish4aus

scorpian_111 said:


> Guys please reply me soon i can further proceeds and for reading give me some tips
> 
> One more thing that in Speaking, read aloud, if i complete the sentence in 25 seconds then remaining 15 second should i keep silence?
> 
> Seeking your advice


Hi,

You may proceed to click next and proceed on completion. However, ensure you talk for 40sec in your graph section.


----------



## scorpian_111

Hi Krish 

Thanks for quick response

One more thing that should i mention in PTE Exam online booking that i am attempting test for Australian migration ? If i choose this then will it affect on my score?

Regards


----------



## terry3218

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi Krish
> 
> Thanks for quick response
> 
> One more thing that should i mention in PTE Exam online booking that i am attempting test for Australian migration ? If i choose this then will it affect on my score?
> 
> Regards


No. I selected that too, and I don't think it effected my score even the slightest. 

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## ash36

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi Krish
> 
> Thanks for quick response
> 
> One more thing that should i mention in PTE Exam online booking that i am attempting test for Australian migration ? If i choose this then will it affect on my score?
> 
> Regards


It wont..


----------



## ShermD

A silly question  .. will they stamp the PR visa in our existing passport ? or can we get a Australian passport ?


----------



## vivsontime

ShermD said:


> A silly question  .. will they stamp the PR visa in our existing passport ? or can we get a Australian passport ?


You will get the PR stamp on your passport. Only after completing certain time in australia you can apply for citizenship, which will give you voting rights and an australian passport 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpian_111

One more thing that is there any relation between spelling score and reading score?


----------



## ankit_smart

*Thanks for yourhelp*



sudeepdai said:


> Guys if you want to ask a question, please quote a post. Only then it shows a notification. Else i cannot see if you are seeking help from me.
> 
> There are many experts here as well. It does feel good to be a part of the massive community and help people aspiring to move to aus. Either pm or quote post please. Will help for sure to the extent i can.
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> Cheers


HI sudeepdai, thanks for your help. I have read all the information that you have provided at https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/ and because of you have I have achieved a score of 85 in PTE. I want to have kiss you, and I am also not gay.


----------



## scorpian_111

Hey guys please respond me for query please!


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi All,
I have finally got my result in PTE academic and I have managed to score overall 85 in that. 

English has always been a roadblock for me in my life. I gave ILETS in March 2015 and I scored overall 7 but I failed to score 7 in each. My score was as below:-
Listening - 8.5
Reading - 6.5
Speaking - 6
Writing - 6

After giving ILETS I was disappointed because according to me I performed very well in speaking but still I was awarded 6 marks. I was thinking of scoring at least 7 in speaking so kept researching about it. Then somebody told me to about PTE academic. I Started practising this test but I was not sitting regularly. Then because of the office work pressure I was busy so did not paid attention towards it but yes from April to July 2015 I finished both the books(Macmillan and Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013).

In August I again started practising seriously and I finished the Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013 book again and I thought I was read for the practice test. I gave practice A on 11 Aug -2015 and found how bad my English was. I scored overall 57.
Listening - 64
Reading - 57
Speaking - 49
Writing - 65
My enabling skills were disaster - 
Grammar - 28
Fluency- 42
Pronunciation - 37
Spelling - 38
Vocabulary - 72
Written discourse - 47

I was shocked to see my score because my friend who was with me scored overall 71 in practice test B.

My target was back then 65 and I booked my test for 10 September but soon I realized that with 65 I will not be make it to Australia, because my points were coming little short and I then I thought that I have no options other than scoring 79 now. With my current score 57 and projected 79 score I was worried, I thought that I will never be able to make it but then after reading the few success stories of Sudeep dai, Umas & Hope21, I thought it is possible to get 79 each, may be not in the first attempt but sooner or later because success can only to delayed but cannot be denied.
I kept practising, followed all the tips that has been given on the this.
https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/
Instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website. Please see this especially the comments that has been provided below. They are brilliant.
Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
(instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website)
I gave my second practice test B on 2 September 2015 and my score overall was 68.
Listening - 77
Reading - 66
Speaking - 67
Writing - 68
My enabling skills were - 
Grammar - 65
Fluency- 68
Pronunciation - 59
Spelling - 42
Vocabulary - 81
Written discourse - 45.
There was definitely some improvement and I also found out that a friend of mine who has scored 71 in practice test B scored 80 in his exam but overall his marks were less than 79. I kept pushing myself and followed all advice that has been done in that website mentioned above. I was so much involved that one day I found myself talking to a beggar talking in English and then I realised that he will not be able to understand what I am saying because our native language is Hindi

Finally the Test day arrived 10 September 2015 and I was still nervous and sure that I will not be able to achieve 79 in all. Speaking test started and my heart was thumping very fast and soon after that I fumbled in twice in read loud and I was feeling disappointed but then I thought I will give my best shot and then I came to describe image in which I was able to understand what to say but then I followed the advice being provided our friends and continued.
In Reading I know that time will be less so I kept hurrying, and in some of the fill in the blanks I got stuck but then I continued on thinking that I will think too much here than probably I will not be able to complete my test on time.( I was always making mistake in reading - My Reorder were always wrong and In fill In the blanks total 10-11 fill in the blanks were always wrong)

Listening I never imagined that I will score 90 out of 90 because most of the time during the test I was not too sure in the answers. In last write from dictation, I was not able to understand the pronunciation of the speaker then I kept on thinking what word would fill in there appropriately and then test was over.

I was expecting an overall 74 but got 85, but the most important thing here was that I regained hope that sooner or later I will clear and made no compromise in English practice. 

All the advice or help you need is already there at https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/ . I would Like to thanks them for providing such wonderful support. The bifurcation exercise wise is a added bonus. 

Incase somebody needs help then they can definitely ask me because I know how it feels when you score 57 in practice test .

My final Score in first attempt


Listening - 90 
Reading - 87 
Speaking - 81 
Writing - 83 
My enabling skills were - 
Grammar - 82 
Fluency- 84 
Pronunciation - 67 
Spelling - 66 
Vocabulary - 90 
Written discourse - 57

Once again, Thank you all. Please PM in case anybody needs help


----------



## ankit_smart

scorpian_111 said:


> One more thing that is there any relation between spelling score and reading score?


According to the information I have there is not co-relation between Spelling and reading. 
Where ever you are make mistake in writing related tasks like in 

Summarize text (writing section)
essay (writing section)
Summarize lecture (Listening section)
fill in the blanks (Listening section)
write from dictation (Listening section)

your spelling score will be affected. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ankit_smart

scorpian_111 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Hey i got my PTE result today which is not good at all
> 
> L 58, R 57, S70 W 66
> 
> Enablers are as follows:
> 
> Grammar 65
> 
> Oral Fluency 70
> 
> Pronunciation 66
> 
> Spelling 19
> 
> Vocabulary 51
> 
> Written discourse 78
> 
> I ma surprised that i got spelling only 19 which i not possible as i ensured that there should be no spelling mistake and even listening i did well, but the above results are really shocking
> 
> Please advice me that how can i get 65 in all four modules and in reading due to lack of time i could not complete last three question so advice me for reading as well
> 
> I did practice and appeared in PTE Scored test A with following result L 59, R 52, S 49, W 62
> 
> 
> I have booked another test on 17 Septemeber
> 
> Dear All, please advice me so i can achieve my goal
> 
> Regards


 Hi Scorpian,

Have to proof read what you have written here? There are lot of spelling mistake in what you have written just now!!


Like I should be capital
September not Septemeber 
Above result is shocking (as u have received only 1 result) not above results are really shocking
am not ma

Only way to master this is practice mate


----------



## sudeepdai

ankit_smart said:


> HI sudeepdai, thanks for your help. I have read all the information that you have provided at https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/ and because of you have I have achieved a score of 85 in PTE. I want to have kiss you, and I am also not gay.


Heyy there

First of all, thanks for letting me know that my posts have been of some value to people. Feels great. I did not know they were being compiled into some other place as well. Great job though.

Congratulations on the score though. 

Cheers


----------



## ankit_smart

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there
> 
> First of all, thanks for letting me know that my posts have been of some value to people. Feels great. I did not know they were being compiled into some other place as well. Great job though.
> 
> Congratulations on the score though.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't knew about the this thread. I knew about the earlier thread which was closed. I came to know about it only last night. I even left you a message there at wordspress, but it was never reviewed and hence you never received it. Anyways thanks.


----------



## Muthu_Mdu

Hi PTE Experts,

Can some one throw light on where i am lagging, below are my first PTE attempt results. Please note in end of the listening, i could not complete last three sections (fill in blanks, dications etc), because of lack of time. Not sure on that could be reason for some low scores

Communicative Skills

Listening 45
Reading 65
Speaking 80
Writing 51

Enabling Skills

Grammer 81
Oral Fluency 71
Pronounciation 70
Spelling 23
Vocabulary 86
Written Discourse 90

Thanks in advance.
Muthu


----------



## ankit_smart

Muthu_Mdu said:


> Hi PTE Experts,
> 
> Can some one throw light on where i am lagging, below are my first PTE attempt results. Please note in end of the listening, i could not complete last three sections (fill in blanks, dications etc), because of lack of time. Not sure on that could be reason for some low scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 45
> Reading 65
> Speaking 80
> Writing 51
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammer 81
> Oral Fluency 71
> Pronounciation 70
> Spelling 23
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Muthu


Well seeing your score I can tell that you certainly have good communication skills, but did you gave any practice test or which book did you referred? 

I have rarely heard from anyone that they were not able to complete the Listening task! Did you take optional 10 minutes break? if you did were you back on time because if you do not come in time then they started deducting time from your listening test!


----------



## Muthu_Mdu

Looking at my enabling skills, except spelling all other looks ok. But not sure because i got very low in writing and listening skills. As i mentioned early the last parts of listening sections has items that involves both listening and writing score, so could be those sections (fill in blanks, dictate items and another section half done, could be nearly 7 to 8 questions at the end) that i missed due to lack of time might have cost me more.

I did take break to drink water, but it will be less than couple of min. I did practice few online materials and followed this forum suggestions.


----------



## varun01

Hi sudeep.. seen ur post real inspiring i am struggling with reading in with 55 marks with consecutive 3 times could you pls help me how to practice.


----------



## ShermD

scorpian_111 said:


> One more thing that is there any relation between spelling score and reading score?


As this test is all mixed up one. There are spell check tasks in the listening section. So, the listening parts such as filling the blanks will test your listening ability and at the same time it'll test your spelling skills. So, spell check performed under listening section will affect your writing score as well I guess. But I don't think that It'll affect your reading score.


----------



## ankit_smart

Muthu_Mdu said:


> Looking at my enabling skills, except spelling all other looks ok. But not sure because i got very low in writing and listening skills. As i mentioned early the last parts of listening sections has items that involves both listening and writing score, so could be those sections (fill in blanks, dictate items and another section half done, could be nearly 7 to 8 questions at the end) that i missed due to lack of time might have cost me more.
> 
> I did take break to drink water, but it will be less than couple of min. I did practice few online materials and followed this forum suggestions.


See there is lots of practice material here. It has tests in a g drive link there just follow them under timed condition and check how well are u doing.

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com

I think you can perform really well.

PTE2015 use this code while booking exam you will get 10% discount also.


----------



## Nicusha

Hey guys, is the actual test the same level of difficulty as Offline Practice Test or Kenny A practice test? thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

Can I get a discount more than once? Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

Guys, how I can be not distracted by test takers? Any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## ankit_smart

Nicusha said:


> Can I get a discount more than once? Thank you.


Well i am not too sure about it but you can try and let us know.


----------



## ankit_smart

Nicusha said:


> Hey guys, is the actual test the same level of difficulty as Offline Practice Test or Kenny A practice test? thank you.


Actual PTE TEST is like Kendy practice test but u should also practice from Macmillan because with the clock ticking you will definitely feel the pressure.


----------



## ankit_smart

Nicusha said:


> Guys, how I can be not distracted by test takers? Any suggestions. Thank you.


What I did was I recorded my whole speaking test on my phone and attached it to the separate pairs of speaker and i used to play it while giving the remaining speaking tests so which helped me in conquering the problem of losing concentration caused by yelling of other participants during speaking test.

Hope that will help you too.


----------



## Rex123

Hello friends who took PTE recently,

Can you please tell me how many question you were asked and how many minutes you were given in a reading section?
Because I am just wondering how much maximum time should I spend on one task to eliminate time issues? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cozmopravesh

ankit_smart said:


> Hi All,
> I have finally got my result in PTE academic and I have managed to score overall 85 in that.
> 
> English has always been a roadblock for me in my life. I gave ILETS in March 2015 and I scored overall 7 but I failed to score 7 in each. My score was as below:-
> Listening - 8.5
> Reading - 6.5
> Speaking - 6
> Writing - 6
> 
> After giving ILETS I was disappointed because according to me I performed very well in speaking but still I was awarded 6 marks. I was thinking of scoring at least 7 in speaking so kept researching about it. Then somebody told me to about PTE academic. I Started practising this test but I was not sitting regularly. Then because of the office work pressure I was busy so did not paid attention towards it but yes from April to July 2015 I finished both the books(Macmillan and Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013).
> 
> In August I again started practising seriously and I finished the Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013 book again and I thought I was read for the practice test. I gave practice A on 11 Aug -2015 and found how bad my English was. I scored overall 57.
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 57
> Speaking - 49
> Writing - 65
> My enabling skills were disaster -
> Grammar - 28
> Fluency- 42
> Pronunciation - 37
> Spelling - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> Written discourse - 47
> 
> I was shocked to see my score because my friend who was with me scored overall 71 in practice test B.
> 
> My target was back then 65 and I booked my test for 10 September but soon I realized that with 65 I will not be make it to Australia, because my points were coming little short and I then I thought that I have no options other than scoring 79 now. With my current score 57 and projected 79 score I was worried, I thought that I will never be able to make it but then after reading the few success stories of Sudeep dai, Umas & Hope21, I thought it is possible to get 79 each, may be not in the first attempt but sooner or later because success can only to delayed but cannot be denied.
> I kept practising, followed all the tips that has been given on the this.
> https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/
> Instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website. Please see this especially the comments that has been provided below. They are brilliant.
> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> (instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website)
> I gave my second practice test B on 2 September 2015 and my score overall was 68.
> Listening - 77
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 67
> Writing - 68
> My enabling skills were -
> Grammar - 65
> Fluency- 68
> Pronunciation - 59
> Spelling - 42
> Vocabulary - 81
> Written discourse - 45.
> There was definitely some improvement and I also found out that a friend of mine who has scored 71 in practice test B scored 80 in his exam but overall his marks were less than 79. I kept pushing myself and followed all advice that has been done in that website mentioned above. I was so much involved that one day I found myself talking to a beggar talking in English and then I realised that he will not be able to understand what I am saying because our native language is Hindi
> 
> Finally the Test day arrived 10 September 2015 and I was still nervous and sure that I will not be able to achieve 79 in all. Speaking test started and my heart was thumping very fast and soon after that I fumbled in twice in read loud and I was feeling disappointed but then I thought I will give my best shot and then I came to describe image in which I was able to understand what to say but then I followed the advice being provided our friends and continued.
> In Reading I know that time will be less so I kept hurrying, and in some of the fill in the blanks I got stuck but then I continued on thinking that I will think too much here than probably I will not be able to complete my test on time.( I was always making mistake in reading - My Reorder were always wrong and In fill In the blanks total 10-11 fill in the blanks were always wrong)
> 
> Listening I never imagined that I will score 90 out of 90 because most of the time during the test I was not too sure in the answers. In last write from dictation, I was not able to understand the pronunciation of the speaker then I kept on thinking what word would fill in there appropriately and then test was over.
> 
> I was expecting an overall 74 but got 85, but the most important thing here was that I regained hope that sooner or later I will clear and made no compromise in English practice.
> 
> All the advice or help you need is already there at https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/ . I would Like to thanks them for providing such wonderful support. The bifurcation exercise wise is a added bonus.
> 
> Incase somebody needs help then they can definitely ask me because I know how it feels when you score 57 in practice test .
> 
> My final Score in first attempt
> 
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 81
> Writing - 83
> My enabling skills were -
> Grammar - 82
> Fluency- 84
> Pronunciation - 67
> Spelling - 66
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written discourse - 57
> 
> Once again, Thank you all. Please PM in case anybody needs help


Hi Ankit,


I took my actual PTE on 5th Sep and my results are out on 8th Sep.

I lacked 3 points in Listening section. As you have got 90 in Listening, please suggest how to work on this, I am planning to attempt again in first week of Oct.


My scores are as follows:

Practice Test A: L/R/S/W: 52/65/55/57

Practice Test B: L/R/S/W: 67/60/63/63

Actual Test - 1st attempt: L/R/S/W: 62/79/73/66

Thanks in advance


----------



## cozmopravesh

Rex123 said:


> Hello friends who took PTE recently,
> 
> Can you please tell me how many question you were asked and how many minutes you were given in a reading section?
> Because I am just wondering how much maximum time should I spend on one task to eliminate time issues?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Rex,

I think you should spend 2 mins in each question and max 3 min in fill in blank ( Reading and Writing)


----------



## shavu

Nicusha said:


> Can I get a discount more than once? Thank you.



You will, use "PTE2015".


----------



## shavu

Experts :

What is the best way to allocate 40 min time to each section (multiple choice, jumbled para , fill in the blanks etc), what was your approach for each type of question ?

Your advice will surely help many test seekers. TIA !


----------



## ravikumk

Guys I am so excited...took PTE for the first time and scored L :69, R: 76, S:82, W:68.....to help you all...this is how I practised for 1 week on speaking part....to make sure I don't get distracted by other...I use to play an audio and listen to that at the same time read something loud...this practise helped me at the centre....but I am happy...I have 60 points now and will try for class 190 that will give me 5 extra points.... not sure how lucky will I be...I am applying under 149212...good luck guys...any questions...u can email me at ravi.prithvi @ gmail. com


----------



## indy2aus

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Rex,
> 
> I think you should spend 2 mins in each question and max 3 min in fill in blank ( Reading and Writing)


Total time is 32 to 40 minutes. In this time, you need to finish 4 paragraphs questions, 2 reorder, 9 total fill the blanks. Fill he blanks typically needs at least 2 minutes to 5 minutes, depending on many factors. So do some exercises and plan accordingly. Biggest problem is, damn, you can't go back if you have some time left at the end. This is the worse drawback in PTE - I wish this will be implemented soon in software.


----------



## ravikumk

Guys anyone who has applied for 190 or 489 here...please let me know how it works... can I straight apply for EOI or do I need to fill any state sponsorship form before doing it...please help....I can call if someone can give me number or help me on my email ravi.prithvi gmail


----------



## tikki2282

ravikumk said:


> Guys I am so excited...took PTE for the first time and scored L :69, R: 76, S:82, W:68.....to help you all...this is how I practised for 1 week on speaking part....to make sure I don't get distracted by other...I use to play an audio and listen to that at the same time read something loud...this practise helped me at the centre....but I am happy...I have 60 points now and will try for class 190 that will give me 5 extra points.... not sure how lucky will I be...I am applying under 149212...good luck guys...any questions...u can email me at ravi.prithvi @ gmail. com


Good luck Ravi.. Can you please share some reading and writing tips as well.


----------



## ravikumk

*Response*

Reading was very straight forward...I messed up in passage...it was kinda complicated and took time reading it for more than 1 time...now when rearranging para...try and make a combination which u feel is right and start shifting it on the other side....you can always correct it if it is not making sense....try not to spend much time on multiple choice part....it takes away too much time...Listening was nice too....try and complete summary part in one sentence by using combiners....select missing word section gets dicey....try and understand what speaker is saying and compare it with the words which are closely related...after beep select the correct one...Dictation....you will get 3-4 and everytime extra words will get added...the last one will be slightly longer one...fill in the blanks...I wrote it first on the notepad...and keeping an eye on the screen....as you can miss out the second one....coordination between Eyes, ears and hand...


----------



## jamis

Beside all success stories posted here, allow me to elaborate on my failure to score 65+ for all modules after 5 PTE attempts. 

L R S W

Test A: 55, 49, 59, 51
Test B: 62, 54, 57, 63

Attemtp 1: 63, 68, 62, 65 (29 Dec 2014)
Attemtp 2: 66, 61, 59, 68 (7 Jan 2015)
Attemtp 3: 64, 56, 38, 67 (14 Feb 2015)

IELTS 1: 6.5, 6, 7, 6.5 (13 Mar 2015) 
IELTS 2: 7, 6.5, 7, 6 (27 Mar 2015)
IELTS 3: 7.5, 8, 7, 6 (30 Apr 2015)

Fed up with exams, took some break 

Attemtp 4: 65, 62, 55, 66 (25 Aug 2015) - was down with flu during last 5 days before the exam

Test A: 70, 60, 66, 70
Test B: 75, 61, 79, 70

*Attemtp 5*: *73, 67, 64, 69 (11 Sep 2015)*

Next Attempt ? PTE or IELTS ? 
Already decided to give up PTE, no progress at all, clearly progress could be seen on IELTS attempts.

On my last attempt, Speaking module, practice test A - 66, test B - 79, Real exam - 64 (Don't really understand why)

I am not yet really a victim of 0.5 scam of IELTS, therefore, i'm going to try one more IELTS attempt, because only Writing module has to be improved whereas PTE all 4 modules need to be focused as it is tougher than IELTS.

By the way, Is there anyone who has tried re-scoring PTE? shall I try re-scoring speaking module?


----------



## tikki2282

jamis said:


> Beside all success stories posted here, allow me to elaborate on my failure to score 65+ for all modules after 5 PTE attempts.
> 
> L R S W
> 
> Test A: 55, 49, 59, 51
> Test B: 62, 54, 57, 63
> 
> Attemtp 1: 63, 68, 62, 65 (29 Dec 2014)
> Attemtp 2: 66, 61, 59, 68 (7 Jan 2015)
> Attemtp 3: 64, 56, 38, 67 (14 Feb 2015)
> 
> IELTS 1: 6.5, 6, 7, 6.5 (13 Mar 2015)
> IELTS 2: 7, 6.5, 7, 6 (27 Mar 2015)
> IELTS 3: 7.5, 8, 7, 6 (30 Apr 2015)
> 
> Fed up with exams, took some break
> 
> Attemtp 4: 65, 62, 55, 66 (25 Aug 2015) - was down with flu during last 5 days before the exam
> 
> Test A: 70, 60, 66, 70
> Test B: 75, 61, 79, 70
> 
> *Attemtp 5*: *73, 67, 64, 69 (11 Sep 2015)*
> 
> Next Attempt ? PTE or IELTS ?
> Already decided to give up PTE, no progress at all, clearly progress could be seen on IELTS attempts.
> 
> On my last attempt, Speaking module, practice test A - 66, test B - 79, Real exam - 64 (Don't really understand why)
> 
> I am not yet really a victim of 0.5 scam of IELTS, therefore, i'm going to try one more IELTS attempt, because only Writing module has to be improved whereas PTE all 4 modules need to be focused as it is tougher than IELTS.
> 
> By the way, Is there anyone who has tried re-scoring PTE? shall I try re-scoring speaking module?


You can go ahead as you are just short of one mark. Below are the rules for rescoring:

Re-score policies are as follows:​​



The re-score cost is $125 US which is refundable if the score changes
The re-score must be ordered within 14 days of receiving valid scores
Re-scores cannot be ordered if the scores were already submitted to a school
Spoken and open-ended written responses are re-scored
Test Takers will receive an email indicating their score report is available within 5 business days of test completion
You may request a re-score of your most recent PTE Academic test, however, you cannot request a re-score if you have taken another test or if the scores were already submitted to a school


----------



## jamis

Thanks for your prompt reply and information. appreciate it.
From where did you really find these information ? And what is the procedure of re-scoring ? 
I can't find it under my PTE login. I will search further.
Thanks.



tikki2282 said:


> You can go ahead as you are just short of one mark. Below are the rules for rescoring:
> 
> Re-score policies are as follows:​​
> 
> 
> 
> The re-score cost is $125 US which is refundable if the score changes
> The re-score must be ordered within 14 days of receiving valid scores
> Re-scores cannot be ordered if the scores were already submitted to a school
> Spoken and open-ended written responses are re-scored
> Test Takers will receive an email indicating their score report is available within 5 business days of test completion
> You may request a re-score of your most recent PTE Academic test, however, you cannot request a re-score if you have taken another test or if the scores were already submitted to a school


----------



## rajrajinin

jamis said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply and information. appreciate it.
> From where did you really find these information ? And what is the procedure of re-scoring ?
> I can't find it under my PTE login. I will search further.
> Thanks.


My advise would be to sit for the PTE again, as you missed your target score by one mark.

PTE is scored by a program/system, hence chances of score to change is rare. Below is the excerpt from their website. They themselves suggest not to go for re-score as machine does the scoring not humans.


"If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.

You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.

To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## jamis

Thanks, I could find re-score procedure under FAQ of PTE website.
FAQs - Pearson

However, I see following line under FAQ section. 

*PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
*

Not sure this is going to work.. 



jamis said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply and information. appreciate it.
> From where did you really find these information ? And what is the procedure of re-scoring ?
> I can't find it under my PTE login. I will search further.
> Thanks.


----------



## jamis

Yes agree with you.. seems only option is to prepare enough and give it a try again. 



rajrajinin said:


> My advise would be to sit for the PTE again, as you missed your target score by one mark.
> 
> PTE is scored by a program/system, hence chances of score to change is rare. Below is the excerpt from their website. They themselves suggest not to go for re-score as machine does the scoring not humans.
> 
> 
> "If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
> consideration:
> 
> • PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
> • In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
> • If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.
> 
> You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.
> 
> To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
> The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
> Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.


----------



## zzmonkeyzz

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Good news from my side. At last I have cracked PTE in my third attempt
> 
> I need 65 in all modules
> 
> Here are my scores
> 
> First Attempt(Aug 8th,2015): S-54,W-70,R-70,L-66
> Second Attempt(Aug 31st,2015)-S-75,W-74,R-64,L-72
> Third Attempt(Sep 7th,2015): S-88,W-77,R-73,L-83
> 
> I thank each and everybody in this forum for their valuable tips which helped me a lot during my preparation.
> 
> My advise to all the people who are about to take the exam, there are many valuable tips in this forum, pls follow them and it will be a piece of cake for you.
> 
> am Getting ready for my ACS assessment.


Hi can you please share how you improved your speaking from the first time ?
I had similar scores as your first attempt
Best regards


----------



## ankit_smart

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> 
> I took my actual PTE on 5th Sep and my results are out on 8th Sep.
> 
> I lacked 3 points in Listening section. As you have got 90 in Listening, please suggest how to work on this, I am planning to attempt again in first week of Oct.
> 
> 
> My scores are as follows:
> 
> Practice Test A: L/R/S/W: 52/65/55/57
> 
> Practice Test B: L/R/S/W: 67/60/63/63
> 
> Actual Test - 1st attempt: L/R/S/W: 62/79/73/66
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

For improving my listening skills, I started watching Agents of shied, Mentalist or Master chef series on English channels and totally stopped watching anything in my native language. This was a very interesting way of improving my listening skill. I made sure that I am able to understand every word they say and I was unable to understand than I used to pause and replay it . You can try that


In Listening we have 
1) Summarize a lecture - You need to carefully listen to all important and relevant things that the speaker is saying and then write it my paraphrasing it.
2) Fill in the blanks : Instead of writing on the computer you should write it on the sheet provided because sometimes you might miss a word.
3) highlight Incorrect word : Move your cursor along with the speech and click on the incorrect word and if by chance you miss one dont worry move forward otherwise it can deteriorate for forthcoming performance.
4) Write from Dictation : This is generally easy, but make sure that put full stop or comma or question mark where ever required.
5) Multiple choice single answer or multiple choice : In the initial 8-10 seconds try to read what the question is and also try to skim through options because after the lecture is finished you will not be able to find the answer. I was only able to find answers only when I finished reading the question and skim the solutions before the recording was finished.
6) Highlight incorrect summary - I used to listen and write all the major points first and then I used to see the points to find a answer because the points were really big and it was not possible for me to read all the options along with the recording, I used to loose focus when I tried listening and reading all the big summary at single time.
7) Select Missing word : For this you should understand what is the theme of the recording and also what was the last sentence only then you will be able to find the answer.


8) Summarize Spoken test of SPEAKING SECTION :- In this also you are rated for listening as it test what important points you were to able to extract out of the recording. So make sure when you are speaking the important points are also spoken not necessarily all but at least 3 out 5.

Last but not the least if your are not able to do well devote more time as compared to other sections here and make sure that you have enough practice material:-

1) PTE academic CD
2) Macmillilan
3) Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013
4) Offline test


----------



## ShermD

In online scored practice test, is there any option to check whether your mic works properly, before the test begins?, because, my mic works perfect in local applications (skype etc) but, it records the voice in very low levels when I use online recording apps like (online websites etc). So, if the same thing happens when I use this, it will affect my score. 

& how many days that the single use scored test is valid, in how many days will it expire ?

& there are two versions available, Version 1 & Version 2, is it just different tests in the same difficulty level or the difficulty levels are different in those two ? 

Regards!


----------



## eng.mohannad

Hello fellows,

I couldn't find "Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013" in Google drive, Could anyone upload it please or PM with a link and I will upload it?

Thank you.


----------



## tikki2282

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Good news from my side. At last I have cracked PTE in my third attempt
> 
> I need 65 in all modules
> 
> Here are my scores
> 
> First Attempt(Aug 8th,2015): S-54,W-70,R-70,L-66
> Second Attempt(Aug 31st,2015)-S-75,W-74,R-64,L-72
> Third Attempt(Sep 7th,2015): S-88,W-77,R-73,L-83
> 
> I thank each and everybody in this forum for their valuable tips which helped me a lot during my preparation.
> 
> My advise to all the people who are about to take the exam, there are many valuable tips in this forum, pls follow them and it will be a piece of cake for you.
> 
> am Getting ready for my ACS assessment.


Hi, Is it possible for you to share Writing and reading tips. It would be great help for everyone. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kamy58

ShermD said:


> In online scored practice test, is there any option to check whether your mic works properly, before the test begins?, because, my mic works perfect in local applications (skype etc) but, it records the voice in very low levels when I use online recording apps like (online websites etc). So, if the same thing happens when I use this, it will affect my score.
> 
> & how many days that the single use scored test is valid, in how many days will it expire ?
> 
> & there are two versions available, Version 1 & Version 2, is it just different tests in the same difficulty level or the difficulty levels are different in those two ?
> 
> Regards!


1. Yes, you can check your mic by using test your computer button on the homepage
2. one test is valid for one use only, access to online account is as per the package you buy
3. I found Version 2 is slightly higher in difficulty


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear fellow test takers,

I'll be attending the test next Tuesday, so I have 2 days to study and focus on some key points that could help me get a higher score.

Please check my Scored test B results:

*Listening 77
Reading 74
Speaking 72
Writing 75*

Grammar 23
I'm not sure what's the issue here. I consider myself a very good writer. Any tips for improving this one?
Oral Fluency 68
I believe the main issue here was in Repeat Sentence, some I got wrong as they were really long. Any tips I could get here?
Pronunciation 74
Good. But any tips?
Spelling 60
I've reviewed all my written texts and to be honest, didn't find any spelling mistake. What could I do to improve?
Vocabulary 68
Ok that's easy. I'll get myself a handful of good words to use in my answers.
Written Discourse 90
Wow, that was amazing.

I also had this warning message on my test result:
_"Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English."_

Do you guys know what could I have done? This may mean I could had done even better.

65+ is enough for me, but I'm looking for the 79+. Do you guys think it's possible?

Thanks,


----------



## ikisst21

Hi guys,

I've got the result from my very first PTE attempt and I only missed 1 point for Speaking :frusty:
Communicative: (L/R/S/W): 72/67/64/72
Enabling Skills: 
- Grammar: 75
- Oral Fluency: 57
- Pronunciation: 70
- Spelling: 70
- Vocabulary: 80
- Written Discourse: 90

And here is the first attempt on score test A:
Listening:55
Reading:55
Speaking:52
Writing:62

Grammar:90
Oral Fluency:42
Pronunciation:37
Spelling:90
Vocabulary:79
Written Discourse:47

On the score test A, I missed some questions as my microphone didn't work properly. With the writing, there was too much noise from my office so couldn't concentrate at all. But it still was a nightmare and I was so nervous in the real exam. 

It can be seen from the score that I was struggled Oral Fluency, especially Describe Image, Retell Lecture was a bit okay but still need to improve. I plan to improve these sections, could you guys please give me some feedback on this:
- Describe Image: practice & practice, especially need to take note, will that help with note taking? 
- Retell Lecture: practice Official CD -> Kenny Practice Test -> McMillan -> TOEFL Task Speaking 5 (there are a lot)
- With reading, seemed I have problems too, but I usually score 8 or 8.5 in IELTS, but I find it quite challenging in PTE, particularly multiple-choice 1 selection, multiple-choice multiple-selections. I don't know how to improve on this section, it seems not a vocabulary problem. Any tips on this?

The next test is scheduled in the next two weeks so I really need to focus on what I am weak now. Please help! Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## jamis

I'm in the same boat, I got my results yesterday and missed 1 point for Speaking.

L/R/S/W

73, 67, 64, 69 (11 Sep 2015)

This is my 5th PTE attempt, during all these 5 attempts, I never scored 65+ for Speaking, I could manage other modules somehow. 

What I cannot believe here is, I scored 66 on practice test A Speaking and 79 on practice test B Speaking, on real exam it has dropped to 64.

I noticed 3 test takers on this forum faced this situation including me, all 3 of us could score 65+ for other modules except speaking, Speaking 64 only. I feel like this is a money making strategy of PTE. I've done IELTS 3 times and I could score 7+ for Speaking in all 3 attempts. My weak point of IELTS is writing. 

I'm planning to re score PTE, even though it is unlikely that my scores will be changed. 

I think it is better for you to try out again as this is your first attempt. But, I'm not going to do PTE again, I'm planning to improve my writing skills and take IELTS again.




ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got the result from my very first PTE attempt and I only missed 1 point for Speaking :frusty:
> Communicative: (L/R/S/W): 72/67/64/72
> Enabling Skills:
> - Grammar: 75
> - Oral Fluency: 57
> - Pronunciation: 70
> - Spelling: 70
> - Vocabulary: 80
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> And here is the first attempt on score test A:
> Listening:55
> Reading:55
> Speaking:52
> Writing:62
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral Fluency:42
> Pronunciation:37
> Spelling:90
> Vocabulary:79
> Written Discourse:47
> 
> On the score test A, I missed some questions as my microphone didn't work properly. With the writing, there was too much noise from my office so couldn't concentrate at all. But it still was a nightmare and I was so nervous in the real exam.
> 
> It can be seen from the score that I was struggled Oral Fluency, especially Describe Image, Retell Lecture was a bit okay but still need to improve. I plan to improve these sections, could you guys please give me some feedback on this:
> - Describe Image: practice & practice, especially need to take note, will that help with note taking?
> - Retell Lecture: practice Official CD -> Kenny Practice Test -> McMillan -> TOEFL Task Speaking 5 (there are a lot)
> - With reading, seemed I have problems too, but I usually score 8 or 8.5 in IELTS, but I find it quite challenging in PTE, particularly multiple-choice 1 selection, multiple-choice multiple-selections. I don't know how to improve on this section, it seems not a vocabulary problem. Any tips on this?
> 
> The next test is scheduled in the next two weeks so I really need to focus on what I am weak now. Please help! Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## swak_2411

*PTE Practice Test*

Help Me to Get PTE Practice Test.

I am looking for PTE practice test that will give me final score rather than answer key !

TIA.


----------



## bkp88

jamis said:


> I'm in the same boat, I got my results yesterday and missed 1 point for Speaking.
> 
> L/R/S/W
> 
> 73, 67, 64, 69 (11 Sep 2015)
> 
> This is my 5th PTE attempt, during all these 5 attempts, I never scored 65+ for Speaking, I could manage other modules somehow.
> 
> What I cannot believe here is, I scored 66 on practice test A Speaking and 79 on practice test B Speaking, on real exam it has dropped to 64.
> 
> I noticed 3 test takers on this forum faced this situation including me, all 3 of us could score 65+ for other modules except speaking, Speaking 64 only. I feel like this is a money making strategy of PTE. I've done IELTS 3 times and I could score 7+ for Speaking in all 3 attempts. My weak point of IELTS is writing.
> 
> I'm planning to re score PTE, even though it is unlikely that my scores will be changed.
> 
> I think it is better for you to try out again as this is your first attempt. But, I'm not going to do PTE again, I'm planning to improve my writing skills and take IELTS again.




Hi I would like to know that have you change test center in all this exam, Because I saw a review of some guy, he got 48 on the same exam center but when he change the center the mark bolster to 86....


----------



## eng.mohannad

eng.mohannad said:


> Hello fellows,
> 
> 
> I couldn't find "Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013" in Google drive, Could anyone upload it please or PM with a link and I will upload it?
> 
> Thank you.


Anyone! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamis

You are making a valid point, Yes I've taken all 5 attempts in the same exam center which has only one exam room. As someone in this forum said there may be an acoustic influence in the exam room. 
Unfortunately here in Singapore there is only one exam center, I might need to make a trip to Malaysia in that case. Thanks for your tip..  



bkp88 said:


> Hi I would like to know that have you change test center in all this exam, Because I saw a review of some guy, he got 48 on the same exam center but when he change the center the mark bolster to 86....


----------



## Jai.kumar

Hi all, I gave my PTE-A exam yesterday evening and surprisingly the results are already out within 24 hours. I am amazed with the swift response. This was my first attempt.

What's even more surprising was the fact that I scored 90 in all 4 sections of communication skills. The only section in the enabling skills where my score is less than 80 is pronunciation where My score is 77.

Very happy with the results as I did not even give any practice tests online and this being my first attempt. 

My tips to all the test takers would be to go through a few model tests. I practiced using the book from Macmillan and also the free offline test material that I downloaded from PTE website.

All the very best to my fellow aspirants!!!

Rgds,
JK


----------



## terry3218

swak_2411 said:


> Help Me to Get PTE Practice Test.
> 
> I am looking for PTE practice test that will give me final score rather than answer key !
> 
> TIA.


You will have to purchase it from pte's website.


----------



## terry3218

Nicusha said:


> Hey guys, is the actual test the same level of difficulty as Offline Practice Test or Kenny A practice test? thank you.


As for me the reading section in real exam was markedly tougher than both practice tests, but somehow I ended up getting more marks in real test.


----------



## jadu87

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for all the tips from forum. I got my PTE results. Achieved 65+ in all categories.

S/L/W/R : 72/83/87/68

Grammar : 71
Oral Fluency : 73
Pronunciation : 69
Vocabulary : 90
Written Discourse : 87
Spelling : 82

*Speaking *: Speak in your natural pace. 
For describe images, give a overview of what you are seeing on screen. Then talk about the highest and lowest trends with years (if any). Then if time permits conclude.
Re-tell lecture, write what all points you can on notepad. Repeat the points using basic English grammar and try to conclude if there is any conclusion from the lecture.

*Writing *: I feel this is the easiest section of all.
For summarize sentences, you don't need to use any complicated words. If there are 3 paragraphs, try to get a sentence from each para and combine them using a ", or ; or and". Make sure you complete it in one sentence only!
For essays, follow the 4 paragraphs strategy.
Introduction
1st Reason / Explanation
2nd Reason / Explanation
Conclusion
Here try to use proper grammar and not necessary to use many complicated words. I've prepared a list of essays where i have highlighted few words which will have an impact on your scoring. I will share them here. Some one upload it to drive if they feel it is important.

To my surprise, i have got the essay from the list of essays what i have prepared and that is the 1st one in the list of essays. 
Topic is "The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?"

*Reading *: Tough part.
I have cleared it just by 3 marks but believe me, i was much worried after the exam that i might score less than 65. To score more in reading, you need to practice more on re-order, fill in the blanks and MCM(S)A 

Re-order practice links : 
1) Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
2) Parajumble | PrepEducation

Fill in the blanks and other stuff you can find in the excel of Google Drive.

Take break if possible after this, if you wish to. I've took it as i was very worried with reading part.

*Listening *: Another easy part. Here you need most of the concentration.
For summary, listen and list down all the important points, like names, years, numbers etc. Once the lecture is completed, write whatever you have noted down using simple language and no need to use complicated words.
For all other sections, it's the concentration that matters most. For highlighting incorrect words, move the cursor with the speech and click on whatever is wrongly spelled, don't worry even if you miss any word. If you worry about the missed word, you will lose the total question.

If any one need any kind of help, you can PM me.


----------



## terry3218

jadu87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the tips from forum. I got my PTE results. Achieved 65+ in all categories.
> 
> S/L/W/R : 72/83/87/68
> 
> Grammar : 71
> Oral Fluency : 73
> Pronunciation : 69
> Vocabulary : 90
> Written Discourse : 87
> Spelling : 82
> 
> *Speaking *: Speak in your natural pace.
> For describe images, give a overview of what you are seeing on screen. Then talk about the highest and lowest trends with years (if any). Then if time permits conclude.
> Re-tell lecture, write what all points you can on notepad. Repeat the points using basic English grammar and try to conclude if there is any conclusion from the lecture.
> 
> *Writing *: I feel this is the easiest section of all.
> For summarize sentences, you don't need to use any complicated words. If there are 3 paragraphs, try to get a sentence from each para and combine them using a ", or ; or and". Make sure you complete it in one sentence only!
> For essays, follow the 4 paragraphs strategy.
> Introduction
> 1st Reason / Explanation
> 2nd Reason / Explanation
> Conclusion
> Here try to use proper grammar and not necessary to use many complicated words. I've prepared a list of essays where i have highlighted few words which will have an impact on your scoring. I will share them here. Some one upload it to drive if they feel it is important.
> 
> To my surprise, i have got the essay from the list of essays what i have prepared and that is the 1st one in the list of essays.
> Topic is "The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?"
> 
> *Reading *: Tough part.
> I have cleared it just by 3 marks but believe me, i was much worried after the exam that i might score less than 65. To score more in reading, you need to practice more on re-order, fill in the blanks and MCM(S)A
> 
> Re-order practice links :
> 1) Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
> 2) Parajumble | PrepEducation
> 
> Fill in the blanks and other stuff you can find in the excel of Google Drive.
> 
> Take break if possible after this, if you wish to. I've took it as i was very worried with reading part.
> 
> *Listening *: Another easy part. Here you need most of the concentration.
> For summary, listen and list down all the important points, like names, years, numbers etc. Once the lecture is completed, write whatever you have noted down using simple language and no need to use complicated words.
> For all other sections, it's the concentration that matters most. For highlighting incorrect words, move the cursor with the speech and click on whatever is wrongly spelled, don't worry even if you miss any word. If you worry about the missed word, you will lose the total question.
> 
> If any one need any kind of help, you can PM me.


Congratulations.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87

Thanks Terry.


----------



## dolly4u5

I have given my PTE exam yesterday and got result today I have scored (L,R,S,W) 69,61,67,64. Need some guidance to improve reading and writing skills.


----------



## eng.mohannad

jadu87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the tips from forum. I got my PTE results. Achieved 65+ in all categories.
> 
> S/L/W/R : 72/83/87/68
> 
> Grammar : 71
> Oral Fluency : 73
> Pronunciation : 69
> Vocabulary : 90
> Written Discourse : 87
> Spelling : 82
> 
> *Speaking *: Speak in your natural pace.
> For describe images, give a overview of what you are seeing on screen. Then talk about the highest and lowest trends with years (if any). Then if time permits conclude.
> Re-tell lecture, write what all points you can on notepad. Repeat the points using basic English grammar and try to conclude if there is any conclusion from the lecture.
> 
> *Writing *: I feel this is the easiest section of all.
> For summarize sentences, you don't need to use any complicated words. If there are 3 paragraphs, try to get a sentence from each para and combine them using a ", or ; or and". Make sure you complete it in one sentence only!
> For essays, follow the 4 paragraphs strategy.
> Introduction
> 1st Reason / Explanation
> 2nd Reason / Explanation
> Conclusion
> Here try to use proper grammar and not necessary to use many complicated words. I've prepared a list of essays where i have highlighted few words which will have an impact on your scoring. I will share them here. Some one upload it to drive if they feel it is important.
> 
> To my surprise, i have got the essay from the list of essays what i have prepared and that is the 1st one in the list of essays.
> Topic is "The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?"
> 
> *Reading *: Tough part.
> I have cleared it just by 3 marks but believe me, i was much worried after the exam that i might score less than 65. To score more in reading, you need to practice more on re-order, fill in the blanks and MCM(S)A
> 
> Re-order practice links :
> 1) Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
> 2) Parajumble | PrepEducation
> 
> Fill in the blanks and other stuff you can find in the excel of Google Drive.
> 
> Take break if possible after this, if you wish to. I've took it as i was very worried with reading part.
> 
> *Listening *: Another easy part. Here you need most of the concentration.
> For summary, listen and list down all the important points, like names, years, numbers etc. Once the lecture is completed, write whatever you have noted down using simple language and no need to use complicated words.
> For all other sections, it's the concentration that matters most. For highlighting incorrect words, move the cursor with the speech and click on whatever is wrongly spelled, don't worry even if you miss any word. If you worry about the missed word, you will lose the total question.
> 
> If any one need any kind of help, you can PM me.


Congrats man!
And thanks for the essay collection.. I was searching for similar stuff. Thanks


----------



## jadu87

No prob eng. Good luck with your exam.


----------



## scorpian_111

Hi 

I have following concern on which i need experts advice

For visa 190 and 489

I am planning to submit EOI for both visa and my number breakup is as follows:

Age: 30
Language: Nil
Qualification: 15
Exp: 5
State sponsorship Visa 190 : 5

Total points: 55

Now the problem is that CPA Australia need 65 point 0r 7 band in language test.

My concern is that on the Immi site its mention that competent english has Nil marks, if they have put then how a candidate will assess his qualification?

For subclass 489, am i eligible to submit EOI as i am in Saudi Arabia and never been to Australia.

My occupation is External Audit and i have recently attempted PTE A Test which have score 61.

Please let me know as whether am i eligible to submit 489 or 190 subclass?

Appreciate experts advice in this regard.


----------



## shavu

swak_2411 said:


> Help Me to Get PTE Practice Test.
> 
> I am looking for PTE practice test that will give me final score rather than answer key !
> 
> TIA.


http://ptepractice.com/


----------



## Code 31

hi.

What was your essay topic?


----------



## Code 31

ravikumk said:


> Guys I am so excited...took PTE for the first time and scored L :69, R: 76, S:82, W:68.....to help you all...this is how I practised for 1 week on speaking part....to make sure I don't get distracted by other...I use to play an audio and listen to that at the same time read something loud...this practise helped me at the centre....but I am happy...I have 60 points now and will try for class 190 that will give me 5 extra points.... not sure how lucky will I be...I am applying under 149212...good luck guys...any questions...u can email me at ravi.prithvi @ gmail. com


Hi.

What was your essay topic?


----------



## ShermD

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear fellow test takers,
> 
> I'll be attending the test next Tuesday, so I have 2 days to study and focus on some key points that could help me get a higher score.
> 
> Please check my Scored test B results:
> 
> *Listening 77
> Reading 74
> Speaking 72
> Writing 75*
> 
> Grammar 23
> I'm not sure what's the issue here. I consider myself a very good writer. Any tips for improving this one?
> Oral Fluency 68
> I believe the main issue here was in Repeat Sentence, some I got wrong as they were really long. Any tips I could get here?
> Pronunciation 74
> Good. But any tips?
> Spelling 60
> I've reviewed all my written texts and to be honest, didn't find any spelling mistake. What could I do to improve?
> Vocabulary 68
> Ok that's easy. I'll get myself a handful of good words to use in my answers.
> Written Discourse 90
> Wow, that was amazing.
> 
> I also had this warning message on my test result:
> _"Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English."_
> 
> Do you guys know what could I have done? This may mean I could had done even better.
> 
> 65+ is enough for me, but I'm looking for the 79+. Do you guys think it's possible?
> 
> Thanks,


The warning might have raised because you just wrote below minimum word count that computer won't even bother to assess or just used very old English vocabulary, which was used in 12th century and no longer in use


----------



## ShermD

jadu87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the tips from forum. I got my PTE results. Achieved 65+ in all categories.
> 
> S/L/W/R : 72/83/87/68
> 
> Grammar : 71
> Oral Fluency : 73
> Pronunciation : 69
> Vocabulary : 90
> Written Discourse : 87
> Spelling : 82
> 
> *Speaking *: Speak in your natural pace.
> For describe images, give a overview of what you are seeing on screen. Then talk about the highest and lowest trends with years (if any). Then if time permits conclude.
> Re-tell lecture, write what all points you can on notepad. Repeat the points using basic English grammar and try to conclude if there is any conclusion from the lecture.
> 
> *Writing *: I feel this is the easiest section of all.
> For summarize sentences, you don't need to use any complicated words. If there are 3 paragraphs, try to get a sentence from each para and combine them using a ", or ; or and". Make sure you complete it in one sentence only!
> For essays, follow the 4 paragraphs strategy.
> Introduction
> 1st Reason / Explanation
> 2nd Reason / Explanation
> Conclusion
> Here try to use proper grammar and not necessary to use many complicated words. I've prepared a list of essays where i have highlighted few words which will have an impact on your scoring. I will share them here. Some one upload it to drive if they feel it is important.
> 
> To my surprise, i have got the essay from the list of essays what i have prepared and that is the 1st one in the list of essays.
> Topic is "The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?"
> 
> *Reading *: Tough part.
> I have cleared it just by 3 marks but believe me, i was much worried after the exam that i might score less than 65. To score more in reading, you need to practice more on re-order, fill in the blanks and MCM(S)A
> 
> Re-order practice links :
> 1) Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
> 2) Parajumble | PrepEducation
> 
> Fill in the blanks and other stuff you can find in the excel of Google Drive.
> 
> Take break if possible after this, if you wish to. I've took it as i was very worried with reading part.
> 
> *Listening *: Another easy part. Here you need most of the concentration.
> For summary, listen and list down all the important points, like names, years, numbers etc. Once the lecture is completed, write whatever you have noted down using simple language and no need to use complicated words.
> For all other sections, it's the concentration that matters most. For highlighting incorrect words, move the cursor with the speech and click on whatever is wrongly spelled, don't worry even if you miss any word. If you worry about the missed word, you will lose the total question.
> 
> If any one need any kind of help, you can PM me.


Congrats for the results & thanks for the essays


----------



## jadu87

Code 31 said:


> hi.
> 
> What was your essay topic?


Topic was "The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?"


----------



## karnakar

any short answer questions


----------



## tulipd2h

Dear everyone, do you have a The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (2e) ebook? Please help me, share it. Thanks so much


----------



## sm_1

Hello , 
I am looking for a PTE- A partner. Anyone who is from Gurgaon please Private Message me. 

Thanks


----------



## Haychel

Hi everyone, 

I need some coaching on the speaking department and I've recorded some of my attempts on Read Aloud and Describe Image. I'm aiming at 79+, so if you could, please comment on how I performed and what I could improve on. Thanks!

*Read Aloud*
_The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task._

Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message

*Decribe Image*









Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Is there anyone who can write essay on the following topic.

"Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."

I searched on too many websites but couldn't find any points related to above essay.

Thanks
Thanks


----------



## terry3218

Haychel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some coaching on the speaking department and I've recorded some of my attempts on Read Aloud and Describe Image. I'm aiming at 79+, so if you could, please comment on how I performed and what I could improve on. Thanks!
> 
> *Read Aloud*
> _The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task._
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> *Decribe Image*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message


I will listen to your recordings once I get home, and will try to provide feedback.


----------



## jadu87

Hi Code,

Try this link, kind of related to your topic.

IELTS Writing Task II Essays | Large businesses have big budgets for marketing and promotion and as a result, people gravitate towards buying their products.What problems does this cause?What could be done to encourage people to buy local products?- 



Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is there anyone who can write essay on the following topic.
> 
> "Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."
> 
> I searched on too many websites but couldn't find any points related to above essay.
> 
> Thanks
> Thanks


----------



## Rani74

Hi Experts,

Have any of you tried taking your test at Pearson Professional Centre, Hyderabad. I have tried in Storm, but now want to give a try at Pearson Professional Centre, please let me know your reviews about the place. 

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## Haychel

Haychel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some coaching on the speaking department and I've recorded some of my attempts on Read Aloud and Describe Image. I'm aiming at 79+, so if you could, please comment on how I performed and what I could improve on. Thanks!
> 
> *Read Aloud*
> _The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task._
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> *Decribe Image*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message


Contributing to this, I've just finished Scored Test A and I've got quite a high score for my Speaking: LRSW: 88/74/88/82

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 70
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

This is quite surprising as people usually report that the online scored practice tests are more difficult. I score substantially better in speaking, which is rather unusual. I wonder if it means that I'm using the microphone wrong in my exam venue.


----------



## kunal.setiya

Hi 

What is considered as a good score in the PTE Exam?

Kunal


----------



## sudeepdai

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is there anyone who can write essay on the following topic.
> 
> "Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."
> 
> I searched on too many websites but couldn't find any points related to above essay.
> 
> Thanks
> Thanks


Heyy

I was kind of bored and had enough time to just maybe write an essay. Just felt like it. 

Marketing stradegies for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation?

-agree
-to define the term big-- a companies become big if they have a large customer base and higher sales/profits
-and it is not necessary that all customers are returning customers.. so in order to keep that customer base, it is essential to place emphasis on offers and discounts.
- we have intelligent customers these days.. 
- it is human nature to look for something cheap or maybe valuable for the money they have.. 
- discounts and sales means that the company is giving a product which was to be charged higher, in a lower price for some reason.. be it festival or stock clearance..
-therore, a customer is likely to be attracted to the discount of offer that a company is offering.


-- Impacts on their reputation is asked.. so write 2 paras on impacts on reputation and then conclude.

- firstly on the customer front, the impact will be on the positive side because of the offer or the discount.
- impact is positive, provided that these sale and offers are only given at certain times and not at all times. 
- if the company offers discount on their products through out the year, the customer then mistakes the comapny to be overpricing everything and giving it for sale at the higher price.
- this will make the customer feel deceived.
- this will not only decline the customer base but will also affect on the customer loyalty front.
- 

- Again, timing is the key.
- if the offers and sales are given at the right time to make the people feel that the company is actually giving out expensive products for a lower price, then it will have a highly positive effect. Customer numbers will rise. Sales will rise as well. Demands will be increased eventually increasing the production.

Profits may or may not rise but then sales rise. This will make the products go out on the market and reach the people. If the company truly sells good products, the buyer will notice. The buyer will test the product that was on sale, get satisfied and in the future will not hesitate to buy an expensive product from them as well since he will have faith in the company that it does not sell wrong products to the market. 

- offers are a good of marketing. Offers are effective tools as they utilise the natural tendency of people to be attracted to getting higher value of their money. 

Give example.. even if it is simple.. doesnt matter.. let it be simple.. besides the computer is going to judge your work. Only human beings can understand examples as they are real life examples. So give a simple example. the computer that is going to judge will only check if you have a suitable example. Dont worry about giving a very complex example.e

If they would get 2 mangoes for 20 bucks, and if there is another stall that gives you an offer of 4 mangoes for 20 bucks, you are likely to go to the stall that gives 4 for 20. There are large customer types so even if the 4 manoges are not as good as the 2 mango qualities, there will be people buying it. Sales will increase. Profit may or may not. Customers will come by and interact. They will come back to your stall again just to check if there ia ny sale. If the 4 mangoes were actually good, then you have created a strong customer base as well. Next time, give 3 for 20, eventually reduce to 2 for 20. 

maybe something similar if this doesnt really hit the bulls eye. 


on the other hand, giving offers and discounts could affect the company's profit margins. A company would have to be content with lesser profits with offers and discounts. Once you have higher sales, even smaller profit margins on the same product would be equal to get the same overall profit as before with lesser sales and higher profits on each product.

Write on similar lines. just giving a jist that you have to first write in rough.. then write a proper essay.

Cheers and Best of luck.


----------



## Rani74

kunal.setiya said:


> Hi
> 
> What is considered as a good score in the PTE Exam?
> 
> Kunal


Depends upon how much are you targeting to. 90 in all is the max one can score in all. If you want 10 points 65+ in all the categories is a good score for you, and if you want 20 points 79+ in all categories is good .

Rani


----------



## kamy58

kunal.setiya said:


> Hi
> 
> What is considered as a good score in the PTE Exam?
> 
> Kunal


Good score depends upon your requirement.


----------



## Victor_Aus

Hi All,

Today I appeared for the PTE exam for the first time and I messed up badly. I am very much upset with myself and feeling ashamed. I don't even want to look at my results.

To begin with, First type of Question was read a loud. I didn't had any issues with this everything went well. Then it was repeat sentence again it started well. however, i got distracted by other guys who were reading aloud. I tried to concentrate hard but couldn't catch up with couple of repeat sentence questions I started loosing my confidence. 

And then it was describe image which was average not great. And then all of a sudden it started with re-tell lecture which i was not prepared for and on top of it there was lot of distraction as other's were speaking aloud. I messed up badly

For writing I didn't had enough ideas and could not complete essay could reach to just 170 words :-( 

i feel terrible about myself. still not able to believe how can it go so wrong. don't know where to go from here. should i go for IELTS(I haven't given Ielts yet) or step back and try for PTE again.

Please guide me


----------



## venkataus

Hi Folks , I have a question on the IELTS score duration eligibility . My wife (Dependent Applicant) had scored overall band of 5 in IELTS test (Lowest is 4.5) on 14 Dec 2013 . Now i learnt that the scores have expired since it is more than 12 months before lodging the application for PR. Do you guys know if there is any other alternative to overcome this hurdle apart from giving the test . She has graduation and it is very bleak to get a letter from the college to substantiate her studies were done in English sine I am out of the country and very painful dealing with the colleges in UP . Please advise what can be the alternative to get this requirement accomplished.


----------



## sudeepdai

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I appeared for the PTE exam for the first time and I messed up badly. I am very much upset with myself and feeling ashamed. I don't even want to look at my results.
> 
> To begin with, First type of Question was read a loud. I didn't had any issues with this everything went well. Then it was repeat sentence again it started well. however, i got distracted by other guys who were reading aloud. I tried to concentrate hard but couldn't catch up with couple of repeat sentence questions I started loosing my confidence.
> 
> And then it was describe image which was average not great. And then all of a sudden it started with re-tell lecture which i was not prepared for and on top of it there was lot of distraction as other's were speaking aloud. I messed up badly
> 
> For writing I didn't had enough ideas and could not complete essay could reach to just 170 words :-(
> 
> i feel terrible about myself. still not able to believe how can it go so wrong. don't know where to go from here. should i go for IELTS(I haven't given Ielts yet) or step back and try for PTE again.
> 
> Please guide me


Dude dont panic.
This is just an exam. You havent even got the results. 

Post your results and then only you can know what happened.

Chill and relax. There are people who have succeeded on their 7th and 8th attempt as well even if things go all wrong.

Take a nap bro. Man up and accept the results even if they go wild.
Ask for help here and all will go well.

Cheers


----------



## kamy58

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I appeared for the PTE exam for the first time and I messed up badly. I am very much upset with myself and feeling ashamed. I don't even want to look at my results.
> 
> To begin with, First type of Question was read a loud. I didn't had any issues with this everything went well. Then it was repeat sentence again it started well. however, i got distracted by other guys who were reading aloud. I tried to concentrate hard but couldn't catch up with couple of repeat sentence questions I started loosing my confidence.
> 
> And then it was describe image which was average not great. And then all of a sudden it started with re-tell lecture which i was not prepared for and on top of it there was lot of distraction as other's were speaking aloud. I messed up badly
> 
> For writing I didn't had enough ideas and could not complete essay could reach to just 170 words :-(
> 
> i feel terrible about myself. still not able to believe how can it go so wrong. don't know where to go from here. should i go for IELTS(I haven't given Ielts yet) or step back and try for PTE again.
> 
> Please guide me


Problems you have listed here are more of practice issue, as you practice more you will get to know what is coming ahead and how to handle. So don't get demoralized.


----------



## ShermD

karnakar said:


> any short answer questions


yeah, if anyone can remember those things, please be kind enough to share with us, we can surely get few extra marks.


----------



## samlk

kamy58 said:


> Problems you have listed here are more of practice issue, as you practice more you will get to know what is coming ahead and how to handle. So don't get demoralized.


I also had similar experience today. It was my first attempt too. Speaking was a disaster. Mainly because of others shouting. Now I feel IELTS better


----------



## ShermD

samlk said:


> I also had similar experience today. It was my first attempt too. Speaking was a disaster. Mainly because of others shouting. Now I feel IELTS better


Ohh, is that so ..


----------



## ShermD

This may not be the perfect thread to ask this. But anyways. 

The Australia has a good healthcare system, hospitals & other medical services. But, is it affordable to a ordinary people? In some countries, totally free healthcare is given to their citizens. As I know, Australia doesn't provide totally free hospital facilities to PR holders (or citizens) do they ? I know they have "medicare" but it doesn't cover full amounts of major surgeries. They don't bother to spend you through medicare for major surgeries such as bypass surgeries, stenting, etc etc. Although, they spend for transplants etc, you have to pay about 20-30 % of all the charges, further, you will have to wait in queues of Medicare-certified facilities as the government only pays fees for such facilities when you want to go for a major surgery. Health is the most precious thing. So, are we loosing our totally free healthcare system, and heading for a paid one? This came into my mind while I prepare for this PTE-A exam.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kamy58

ShermD said:


> This may not be the perfect thread to ask this. But anyways.
> 
> The Australia has a good healthcare system, hospitals & other medical services. But, is it affordable to a ordinary people? In some countries, totally free healthcare is given to their citizens. As I know, Australia doesn't provide totally free hospital facilities to PR holders (or citizens) do they ? I know they have "medicare" but it doesn't cover full amounts of major surgeries. They don't bother to spend you through medicare for major surgeries such as bypass surgeries, stenting, etc etc. Although, they spend for transplants etc, you have to pay about 20-30 % of all the charges, further, you will have to wait in queues of Medicare-certified facilities as the government only pays fees for such facilities when you want to go for a major surgery. Health is the most precious thing. So, are we loosing our totally free healthcare system, and heading for a paid one? This came into my mind while I prepare for this PTE-A exam.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


This thread is for PTE-A
There are many other threads for such kind of question, some of them are below. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-89.html#post8210194

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/li...urne-sharing-my-xperience-11.html#post8211154


----------



## samlk

Good thing about PTE is writing section. All topics are repeating. But time is flying. lot of typing to cover 200 words in 20m.

Reading was the easiest for me. And listening too.


----------



## ShermD

Can some one please be kind enough to PM me the login details of Silver or Gold preparation kits after you practiced them? It will be a great help indeed. many thanks.


----------



## ShermD

kamy58 said:


> This thread is for PTE-A
> There are many other threads for such kind of question, some of them are below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-89.html#post8210194
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/li...urne-sharing-my-xperience-11.html#post8211154


yeah, my apologies, started an another thread. If you can, please participate  click the link below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/864442-medicare-after-google-page-ranking-failure.html


----------



## andreyx108b

venkataus said:


> Hi Folks , I have a question on the IELTS score duration eligibility . My wife (Dependent Applicant) had scored overall band of 5 in IELTS test (Lowest is 4.5) on 14 Dec 2013 . Now i learnt that the scores have expired since it is more than 12 months before lodging the application for PR. Do you guys know if there is any other alternative to overcome this hurdle apart from giving the test . She has graduation and it is very bleak to get a letter from the college to substantiate her studies were done in English sine I am out of the country and very painful dealing with the colleges in UP . Please advise what can be the alternative to get this requirement accomplished.


Where did you get the info that scored have expired.


----------



## ikisst21

ikisst21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got the result from my very first PTE attempt and I only missed 1 point for Speaking :frusty:
> Communicative: (L/R/S/W): 72/67/64/72
> Enabling Skills:
> - Grammar: 75
> - Oral Fluency: 57
> - Pronunciation: 70
> - Spelling: 70
> - Vocabulary: 80
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> And here is the first attempt on score test A:
> Listening:55
> Reading:55
> Speaking:52
> Writing:62
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral Fluency:42
> Pronunciation:37
> Spelling:90
> Vocabulary:79
> Written Discourse:47
> 
> On the score test A, I missed some questions as my microphone didn't work properly. With the writing, there was too much noise from my office so couldn't concentrate at all. But it still was a nightmare and I was so nervous in the real exam.
> 
> It can be seen from the score that I was struggled Oral Fluency, especially Describe Image, Retell Lecture was a bit okay but still need to improve. I plan to improve these sections, could you guys please give me some feedback on this:
> - Describe Image: practice & practice, especially need to take note, will that help with note taking?
> - Retell Lecture: practice Official CD -> Kenny Practice Test -> McMillan -> TOEFL Task Speaking 5 (there are a lot)
> - With reading, seemed I have problems too, but I usually score 8 or 8.5 in IELTS, but I find it quite challenging in PTE, particularly multiple-choice 1 selection, multiple-choice multiple-selections. I don't know how to improve on this section, it seems not a vocabulary problem. Any tips on this?
> 
> The next test is scheduled in the next two weeks so I really need to focus on what I am weak now. Please help! Thanks a lot guys!


Hi guys, could you please give me some feedback on this.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Anyone have kenny's practice test?
Please share if you can.


----------



## barney83

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone have kenny's practice test?
> Please share if you can.


I am also looking for Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013. If you guys have it please share with us


----------



## jamis

As I've scored 65+ for L/R/W modules and only scored 64+ for speaking module, I've decided re-scoring my speaking module. This is my 5th PTE attempt and scored 79 for practice test B, also I'm quite confident that I've done well during the exam. Thus, as PTE website states, even though it is very unlikely to change my scores, I've decided to go for it. 

Unfortunately, they do not allow re-scoring if you have already ticked "By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically" 

Even though scores are not yet being sent to DIBP, they are unable to stop it as I've ticked it already. Only option for me is to take 6th attempt of PTE or to take IELTS again.


----------



## ikisst21

barney83 said:


> I am also looking for Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013. If you guys have it please share with us


I have it but unable to share it here as forum asks me to have at least 5 posts to post a link :noidea:. PM me, maybe I can share it :heh:


----------



## ikisst21

jamis said:


> As I've scored 65+ for L/R/W modules and only scored 64+ for speaking module, I've decided re-scoring my speaking module. This is my 5th PTE attempt and scored 79 for practice test B, also I'm quite confident that I've done well during the exam. Thus, as PTE website states, even though it is very unlikely to change my scores, I've decided to go for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, they do not allow re-scoring if you have already ticked "By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically"
> 
> Even though scores are not yet being sent to DIBP, they are unable to stop it as I've ticked it already. Only option for me is to take 6th attempt of PTE or to take IELTS again.


How about your enabling skills? Any major problem there. As you can see from mine, I was struggled with Oral Fluency and some one in this thread suggested just to speak faster, don't complicate things.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

ikisst21 said:


> I have it but unable to share it here as forum asks me to have at least 5 posts to post a link :noidea:. PM me, maybe I can share it :heh:


Thanks for your kind gesture.
Jamis has PMed me the link.


----------



## jamis

Thanks for the suggestion, Yes I've also seen that suggestion, I've followed it and helped me to improve my fluency, Oral fluency is 68, However, seems Pronunciation is the issue of mine, it is only 55. I tried to pronounce each word clearly, but didn't help. 

I work in a foreign company, English is the main language being used, my colleagues never faced any issue with understanding my speech. Also I've scored 7 in IELTS speaking. Having attempted PTE 5 times with lot of preparation, I don't really understand how to improve my speaking further. That's why finally decided to try out IELTS again. 



ikisst21 said:


> How about your enabling skills? Any major problem there. As you can see from mine, I was struggled with Oral Fluency and some one in this thread suggested just to speak faster, don't complicate things.


----------



## sandipgp

I am writing PTE in pearson Test Centre in Bangalore. I had heard in the past that centre does not have good Facility. Has anyone written PTE in this centre? How was your experience? Do you think, as i am writing exam on weekday there is possibility that less number of people?


----------



## sandipgp

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks for your kind gesture.
> Jamis has PMed me the link.


Can you PM me the LINK as well? I cant PM as I have not completed 5 posts.


----------



## ikisst21

jamis said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Yes I've also seen that suggestion, I've followed it and helped me to improve my fluency, Oral fluency is 68, However, seems Pronunciation is the issue of mine, it is only 55. I tried to pronounce each word clearly, but didn't help.
> 
> I work in a foreign company, English is the main language being used, my colleagues never faced any issue with understanding my speech. Also I've scored 7 in IELTS speaking. Having attempted PTE 5 times with lot of preparation, I don't really understand how to improve my speaking further. That's why finally decided to try out IELTS again.


Sorry to hear about that mate. Sounds weird to me as I've never crossed 7 in IELTS speaking and my main problem with that is pronunciation but in PTE I got 70 for that band. 

Keep going and you will reach your goal, all the best


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sandipgp said:


> Can you PM me the LINK as well? I cant PM as I have not completed 5 posts.


I can't send you PM due to same reason!!!


----------



## ikisst21

tirik.ijrad said:


> I can't send you PM due to same reason!!!


Should be okay now.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-FG-uYIegkdOEc1T3lVbk5KN1k/view?usp=sharing


----------



## andreyx108b

With pte speaking a lot depends on mic, i am almost native speaker my score fluctuated from 50 to 90. Make sure that you speak not too loud, your mic is away from your mouth.,it will not bring your score from 50 to 90, but will add at least 10 % for removing noises.



jamis said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Yes I've also seen that suggestion, I've followed it and helped me to improve my fluency, Oral fluency is 68, However, seems Pronunciation is the issue of mine, it is only 55. I tried to pronounce each word clearly, but didn't help. I work in a foreign company, English is the main language being used, my colleagues never faced any issue with understanding my speech. Also I've scored 7 in IELTS speaking. Having attempted PTE 5 times with lot of preparation, I don't really understand how to improve my speaking further. That's why finally decided to try out IELTS again.


----------



## vivsontime

sandipgp said:


> I am writing PTE in pearson Test Centre in Bangalore. I had heard in the past that centre does not have good Facility. Has anyone written PTE in this centre? How was your experience? Do you think, as i am writing exam on weekday there is possibility that less number of people?


which center you will be going to the Chopras or the other one?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## eng.mohannad

Good luck


----------



## sandipgp

vivsontime said:


> which center you will be going to the Chopras or the other one?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The other one...Could not get Chopras..


----------



## eng.mohannad

ikisst21 said:


> Should be okay now.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-FG-uYIegkdOEc1T3lVbk5KN1k/view?usp=sharing


Thank you ikisst.
What about the audio files? 
Does anybody has them? 
Please share. 
Thank you.


----------



## vivsontime

sandipgp said:


> The other one...Could not get Chopras..


I have no idea about the other one..but Chopra is an ordinary one. average facility. Do let me know about your experience with the other one. I have exam scheduled on 24 on the same center.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk

Hi,
Anybody knows what the results status "On Hold" means?

Sam.


----------



## anulpr

*Essays*



ikisst21 said:


> Should be okay now.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-FG-uYIegkdOEc1T3lVbk5KN1k/view?usp=sharing


Hi All ,
just small contribution from my side... Essays.


----------



## sudeepdai

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I appeared for the PTE exam for the first time and I messed up badly. I am very much upset with myself and feeling ashamed. I don't even want to look at my results.
> 
> To begin with, First type of Question was read a loud. I didn't had any issues with this everything went well. Then it was repeat sentence again it started well. however, i got distracted by other guys who were reading aloud. I tried to concentrate hard but couldn't catch up with couple of repeat sentence questions I started loosing my confidence.
> 
> And then it was describe image which was average not great. And then all of a sudden it started with re-tell lecture which i was not prepared for and on top of it there was lot of distraction as other's were speaking aloud. I messed up badly
> 
> For writing I didn't had enough ideas and could not complete essay could reach to just 170 words :-(
> 
> i feel terrible about myself. still not able to believe how can it go so wrong. don't know where to go from here. should i go for IELTS(I haven't given Ielts yet) or step back and try for PTE again.
> 
> Please guide me



Mate, did you get your score?
Do let us know.

Cheers


----------



## vikaslanjewar

vivsontime said:


> I have no idea about the other one..but Chopra is an ordinary one. average facility. Do let me know about your experience with the other one. I have exam scheduled on 24 on the same center.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I had the on-hold status and result was delayed due to some difference in details provided by me during exam registration and at the time of reporting for exam. Follow-up and report it with their helpline, they should get you exact reason.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hi Folk,
If someone have Kenny N.PTE Academic CD kindly share.


----------



## vikaslanjewar

samlk said:


> Hi,
> Anybody knows what the results status "On Hold" means?
> 
> Sam.


I had the on-hold status and result was delayed due to some difference in details provided by me during exam registration and at the time of reporting for exam. Follow-up and report it with their helpline, they should get you exact reason.


----------



## eng.mohannad

Jamil Sid said:


> Hi Folk,
> If someone have Kenny N.PTE Academic CD kindly share.


Amen to that brother.


----------



## ikisst21

eng.mohannad said:


> Amen to that brother.


I'm still finding for the CD, please share if you have guys.


----------



## venki4560

On Sep 12th I appeared for my PTE-A exam for the first time.

Scored- L-65/R-61/S-57/W-72

I didn't prepared at all and appeared for the exam.

Cam some one Please guide me on how to Improve my scores on Reading /Speaking? I need 65+


----------



## romero2005

Dear Friends...
I am bit upset on PTE reading. I did PTE CD Rom exams and it is very hard for me. But I am very good on IELTS G-Reading and be able to get more than 7.

Pls giv me some advice to achieve good result in PTE.


----------



## desiya91

Hey, Guys! Im a newbie in this forum. I'm sure a lot of people have asked for resources for PTE. If anyone can please link me to google drive for some stuff, I would greatly appreciate it. I have given my IELTS awhile back and have achieved 7.5 in reading, speaking, and listening while I got 7 for writing. I would like to give PTE a shot and see if I can get an equivalent score of 8 each. Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## mandy2137

desiya91 said:


> Hey, Guys! Im a newbie in this forum. I'm sure a lot of people have asked for resources for PTE. If anyone can please link me to google drive for some stuff, I would greatly appreciate it. I have given my IELTS awhile back and have achieved 7.5 in reading, speaking, and listening while I got 7 for writing. I would like to give PTE a shot and see if I can get an equivalent score of 8 each. Thanks in advance, guys!


Check here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=538042521


----------



## Jamil Sid

Check here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=538042521

Mandy don't send that type of obnoxious thing on forum.Please respect the religion of others.


----------



## Jamil Sid

mandy2137 said:


> Check here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?pli=1#gid=538042521


Mandy don't send that type of obnoxious thing on forum.Please respect the religion of others.


----------



## samlk

vikaslanjewar said:


> I had the on-hold status and result was delayed due to some difference in details provided by me during exam registration and at the time of reporting for exam. Follow-up and report it with their helpline, they should get you exact reason.


I also had some name amendments after registration. No idea, why it is still on hold.


----------



## mandy2137

Jamil Sid said:


> Mandy don't send that type of obnoxious thing on forum.Please respect the religion of others.


Apologies mate if I disrespected anyone's. Will take care of it ahead.


----------



## Jamil Sid

mandy2137 said:


> Apologies mate if I disrespected anyone's. Will take care of it ahead.


I really appreciated your attitude, kindly review your file might be contains virus.


----------



## mandy2137

Jamil Sid said:


> I really appreciated your attitude, kindly review your file might be contains virus.


Yes mate, I will do.

thanks


----------



## jadu87

*Compilation of PTE-A Materials*

*Drive* : Contains offline practice test and test strategies

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing

*Drop box* : Contains PTE mock questions from Official book

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa?oref=e&n=284034454

*MacMillan book for practice exams :
*
PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan).pdf

Coupon code for discount "*PTE2015*"

Attached essays compilation.



desiya91 said:


> Hey, Guys! Im a newbie in this forum. I'm sure a lot of people have asked for resources for PTE. If anyone can please link me to google drive for some stuff, I would greatly appreciate it. I have given my IELTS awhile back and have achieved 7.5 in reading, speaking, and listening while I got 7 for writing. I would like to give PTE a shot and see if I can get an equivalent score of 8 each. Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## jadu87

Please go through the test format and practice the test at least once to get an idea of what the exam pattern is. If you are good at English, it should be easy for you get 65+.

After you get hold of exam pattern, you can give a mock scored test and see where you stand. If the scores are good, then you can give another shot at actual exam.



venki4560 said:


> On Sep 12th I appeared for my PTE-A exam for the first time.
> 
> Scored- L-65/R-61/S-57/W-72
> 
> I didn't prepared at all and appeared for the exam.
> 
> Cam some one Please guide me on how to Improve my scores on Reading /Speaking? I need 65+


----------



## scorpian_111

Dear All

I practiced too much for the last three days but unable to get 65+ in my reading section, my second attempt is after tomorrow and i need minimum 65 in all four modules. Reading score in first actual test was 57. 

Doing practice from Macmillan and Kenny book.
Expert advice needed.

Please help.


----------



## Abhayks

Hi All,
I am a Software Engineer living in Australia and have good English (as per work related requirements). Appeared in IELTS, however, got 6.5 in Writing. All others areas were 7.5. I need a minimum of 7 in IELTS for PR points. 
Does PTE gives a better chance of scoring ? 
If yes, does it requires a lot of practice to understand the test format. I gave a mock test and got good marks, however, not too sure about the actual exam.


----------



## jadu87

Abhayks said:


> Hi All,
> I am a Software Engineer living in Australia and have good English (as per work related requirements). Appeared in IELTS, however, got 6.5 in Writing. All others areas were 7.5. I need a minimum of 7 in IELTS for PR points.
> Does PTE gives a better chance of scoring ?
> If yes, does it requires a lot of practice to understand the test format. I gave a mock test and got good marks, however, not too sure about the actual exam.


Abhayks,

You can give it a go for PTE. Before sitting for exam, get through the exam pattern and do some practice tests. Once you are familiar with the pattern, you can try it out. There are many materials n strategies on this forum.



Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhayks

Thanks Jadu. 
Will surely give PTE before 5 Oct.


----------



## jer_23

Hi Everyone. I have been following this topic for a few days now. I took my Pte exam on Monday and got my results just now. The results are (S,R,L,W - 84,78,90,86). I am depressed because I missed 1 mark in reading and because of that I will lose 10 points while submitting eoi. I am thinking of rescore. Please suggest.
Has anyone had positive result on rescoring? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bharathi039

jer_23 said:


> Hi Everyone. I have been following this topic for a few days now. I took my Pte exam on Monday and got my results just now. The results are (S,R,L,W - 84,78,90,86). I am depressed because I missed 1 mark in reading and because of that I will lose 10 points while submitting eoi. I am thinking of rescore. Please suggest.
> Has anyone had positive result on rescoring? Thanks in advance.


I believe Reading would have very fixed type of marking.. But, still you can go for remarking as I guess there might be some chances with cracking the score you need and you can exploit it.. However, there are many experts in this forum who can suggest you a better solution.. By the way, where did you take your exams?

Pearson or Edwise?


----------



## jer_23

Hi. Thanks for the info. I took my test in Pearson.


----------



## Manu2015

Hi Jer_23,

Congratulation for the score achieved. Can you tell me how was the reading exam (especially reordering paragraphs complexity). what was the essay topic ?
Any reading tips that you can share will be a great help.


----------



## Abhayks

Any recommendation which Melbourne, Victoria Center should I choose

1) Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne 
2) PLT at Cliftons Melbourne 
3) Discover English


----------



## venki4560

jadu87 said:


> Please go through the test format and practice the test at least once to get an idea of what the exam pattern is. If you are good at English, it should be easy for you get 65+.
> 
> After you get hold of exam pattern, you can give a mock scored test and see where you stand. If the scores are good, then you can give another shot at actual exam.


thanks Jadu87. Is there any tips on how to improve?


----------



## jadu87

venki4560 said:


> thanks Jadu87. Is there any tips on how to improve?


Please give yourself sometime to browse through this thread. There are lot many tips listed here.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Members, I have few questions from PTE experts. 

How close we shall place the mic to our mouth for better results in speaking?

I realized reading is very tough especially because of time and the biggest hurdle is; completion of this part within allotted time. Kindly suggest, what would be the best strategy for reading section?

Writing essay is not very tough, but do we have any free book available to go through for writing essays that is best for PTE?

I appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

I am not sure if there is any one on this forum from Kuwait. Please share your experience about the test center in Kuwait. 

Thank you


----------



## Veronica

Just an observation. I see that many users on this thread use American spellings.
I wonder whether this affects scores in the writing part of the English exams.
For example using z instead of s in words such as analise.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Veronica said:


> Just an observation. I see that many users on this thread use American spellings.
> I wonder whether this affects scores in the writing part of the English exams.
> For example using z instead of s in words such as analise.


Dear Vero,
PTE accepted both British and American Spelling.


----------



## kaju

Veronica said:


> Just an observation. I see that many users on this thread use American spellings.
> I wonder whether this affects scores in the writing part of the English exams.
> For example using z instead of s in words such as analise.


Or analyse, even - which would be the correct English word...


----------



## Veronica

kaju said:


> Or analyse, even - which would be the correct English word...


Lol yes you are quite right. Not sure why I misspelled it.


----------



## maplefive

I am new to PTE Academic test. 

Something that I want to know, is it true that every section on PTE Academic test is assessed by machine/computer instead of human intervention ?

So, the scoring of our test is free from human's involvement ?


----------



## vivsontime

maplefive said:


> I am new to PTE Academic test.
> 
> Something that I want to know, is it true that every section on PTE Academic test is assessed by machine/computer instead of human intervention ?
> 
> So, the scoring of our test is free from human's involvement ?


That's correct. It's all computer which decides. That's the main reason scores are available so quick.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## isaiasfritsch

So I just got my results, which where all 79+ apart from speaking, which was exactly 65.

This is frustrating as I got a very high score in Speaking for the scored tests.
When testing the microphone there I could notice there was too much noise and the quality was not very good, also, there was a guy just next to me and it seems my mic would get him talking as well.

Not sure what I should do now. Really frustrating.


----------



## scorpian_111

Dear Experts,

Tomorrow i will have my second attempt PTE test.

Please advice on reading and i did practice kenney and Macmillan but no luck, marks are same as it was , i,e 57

Upsett


----------



## isaiasfritsch

isaiasfritsch said:


> So I just got my results, which where all 79+ apart from speaking, which was exactly 65.
> 
> This is frustrating as I got a very high score in Speaking for the scored tests.
> When testing the microphone there I could notice there was too much noise and the quality was not very good, also, there was a guy just next to me and it seems my mic would get him talking as well.
> 
> Not sure what I should do now. Really frustrating.


Just to clarify, 65 is enough for me to reach the points.
Anyway, I was thinking about getting 79+ in all to speed up things, but you can't do much about mic problems I guess.


----------



## unanoche

*My Weird Experience! *

Hey fellow PTE/Australia aspirants,

Been a silent reader like many other members here. Not much knowledge about the Skilled migration but gathering as much information as i could and was planning for IELTS.

Have never taken any language test earlier. As IELTS dates were not available I turned to PTE as suggested by my cousin. I didn't know about PTE earlier. Google search ended up in expat forum. All this happened in August 2015. Blindly registered for PTE and scheduled the test on 12th September.

Hardly any preparation. Couldn't find time. Just read across the forum. Few pages in Macmillan and understood the format. Didn't take any timed practice test. Didn't practice writing any essays. Didn't try listening test. All I did was to just check the format from Macmillan and read through the pages while traveling to office as I didn't have time to connect to the PC for taking the listening section.

Just took a day off from office before the test day and browsed this forum. started from page 300 and currently in page 389. Though i collected all the materials from this forum, i swear i didn't have the time to organize them and read through them. May be I was lazy or didn't have time.

September 12 - Test scheduled at 9am - Mumbai Pearson Test Centre - Solitaire Corporate Park

Was supposed to reach at 830 but reached there at 845. After the formalities, I was given the 11th workstation (total 12). Totally couldn't concentrate on the speaking section because of the distractions from others' voices. Was nervous and cursing myself for not taking practice tests.

Started the test around 9:10. Mid of retell lecture, there was a technical glitch. Had to repeat the same question thrice. Didn't keep track of the time.

Writing, Reading were like casual testing. Listening, was kind of OK. After returning home, i tried recalling what I actually spoke in SPEAKING section and after reading some posts in this forum, i definitely thought I would score around 35 in speaking. Was looking for scheduling second test.

Just got the mail an hour back (Sep 16 - 4 days after the test). Not in a mood to interpret much on the scores but this might give someone some information on my preparation time versus actual scores.

Output:
Max. 3 days of preparation
No practice tests
No previous IELTS/PTE/TOEFL or any other language tests
Here are my scores:
S/W/R/L::79/88/87/79 

20 points right???  Well I'm going for Masters! 

A Question: I have varied work experience. Experts, please suggest if my plan is correct.
Engineering - 4 years
IT Work exp - 1 year
Animation course - 2 years
Freelance work with certificate - 6 months
Freelance work without certificate - 1 year
MBA - 2 years
Post MBA work exp - 3 years
Applied for MIS in 2016
Planning to apply for ACS 189 after post graduation in VIC.
If i apply for ACS, what are the chances that I will clear,while I'm in India?



P.S: Though I downloaded all essay topics, I felt bad that I didn't check any topics. Wish I had prepared notes on every topic. My Vocabulary is only 65. My topic in test - Climatic Change and who is responsible.


----------



## sudeepdai

unanoche said:


> Hey fellow PTE/Australia aspirants,
> 
> Been a silent reader like many other members here. Not much knowledge about the Skilled migration but gathering as much information as i could and was planning for IELTS.
> 
> Have never taken any language test earlier. As IELTS dates were not available I turned to PTE as suggested by my cousin. I didn't know about PTE earlier. Google search ended up in expat forum. All this happened in August 2015. Blindly registered for PTE and scheduled the test on 12th September.
> 
> Hardly any preparation. Couldn't find time. Just read across the forum. Few pages in Macmillan and understood the format. Didn't take any timed practice test. Didn't practice writing any essays. Didn't try listening test. All I did was to just check the format from Macmillan and read through the pages while traveling to office as I didn't have time to connect to the PC for taking the listening section.
> 
> Just took a day off from office before the test day and browsed this forum. started from page 300 and currently in page 389. Though i collected all the materials from this forum, i swear i didn't have the time to organize them and read through them. May be I was lazy or didn't have time.
> 
> September 12 - Test scheduled at 9am - Mumbai Pearson Test Centre - Solitaire Corporate Park
> 
> Was supposed to reach at 830 but reached there at 845. After the formalities, I was given the 11th workstation (total 12). Totally couldn't concentrate on the speaking section because of the distractions from others' voices. Was nervous and cursing myself for not taking practice tests.
> 
> Started the test around 9:10. Mid of retell lecture, there was a technical glitch. Had to repeat the same question thrice. Didn't keep track of the time.
> 
> Writing, Reading were like casual testing. Listening, was kind of OK. After returning home, i tried recalling what I actually spoke in SPEAKING section and after reading some posts in this forum, i definitely thought I would score around 35 in speaking. Was looking for scheduling second test.
> 
> Just got the mail an hour back (Sep 16 - 4 days after the test). Not in a mood to interpret much on the scores but this might give someone some information on my preparation time versus actual scores.
> 
> Output:
> Max. 3 days of preparation
> No practice tests
> No previous IELTS/PTE/TOEFL or any other language tests
> Here are my scores:
> S/W/R/L::79/88/87/79
> 
> 20 points right???  Well I'm going for Masters!
> 
> A Question: I have varied work experience. Experts, please suggest if my plan is correct.
> Engineering - 4 years
> IT Work exp - 1 year
> Animation course - 2 years
> Freelance work with certificate - 6 months
> Freelance work without certificate - 1 year
> MBA - 2 years
> Post MBA work exp - 3 years
> Applied for MIS in 2016
> Planning to apply for ACS 189 after post graduation in VIC.
> If i apply for ACS, what are the chances that I will clear,while I'm in India?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Though I downloaded all essay topics, I felt bad that I didn't check any topics. Wish I had prepared notes on every topic. My Vocabulary is only 65. My topic in test - Climatic Change and who is responsible.


Heyy

Congratulations on the score. 
That is a very good score with the amount of time you have dedicated.

Not all can do that. It takes much effort and time to get the desired score.

While this may look fascinating, I would like to tell the people of the forum that this can only done by some. 

Please do not try this at home. 

Cheers bro for the score.
Best of luck for everything ahead.


----------



## ShermD

maplefive said:


> I am new to PTE Academic test.
> 
> Something that I want to know, is it true that every section on PTE Academic test is assessed by machine/computer instead of human intervention ?
> 
> So, the scoring of our test is free from human's involvement ?


It's a secret although they say that they're fully automated .. fishy ..


----------



## ShermD

Can anyone share login details of silver or gold practice tests ? , I'm not in a position to spend so much money at the moment


----------



## eashu007

I have seen quite a few posts to improve the reading section. i have already shared this a few weeks back, i guess it can be useful for people new to the forum

*My Experiences
*

Firstly you do not need much preparation to help you improve your scores. If you want to practise you can buy the 2 tests available on Pearson site. IMO, if you take the tests in a strict time bound manner, you should be able to get the desired results. These tests are slightly difficult than the actual ones. Also read up the strategies required for each sections from Mc-millan book and you should be fine.

From my experience, i can say that the reading section is the only one that is challenging, considering you have to answer 20 questions in 40 mins. Time just flies in this section and people with average concentration would struggle initially.

In my first attempt on Aug 20th for PTE-A i got L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76, I missed the mark by a meagre 3 marks in reading section and at this time i was devastated as my attention span is very poor and noisy test centre environment wouldn't make anything easier. I registered for a 2nd test and didn't study anything except work on my strategies for only Reading section( Not joking, I was watching US open on TV and reading tips from book simultaneously).

In the 2nd attempt i made sure i take notes as i read the long passages, it helped me to keep my mind focussed on the job and not worry about anything else. I was more focussed this time but still wasn't able to attempt the last question and answered penultimate question incorrectly due to shortage of time(fill in the blanks). At this point i assessed that i had performed slightly better this time and was hopeful that would be able to cross 65(only just) in each section unlike the last time. To my surprise the following are my scores from the exam on Sept 4th 2015

L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86

I now have a 75 points and have applied for ACS review today. Typically everything including fingers are crossed.. 


*Strategies* 

For reading section make sure you go in with a strategy, i followed some which worked for me:
1. Ensure you know how the marking scheme in MCMA section works, you get penalised for every wrong answer and awarded for each right answer. Do not mark any answer if you are not sure.
2. In reading passages, always be sure to read the question first. You can eliminate 1 answer just by common sense and how they sound.
3. If your concentration is poor, take some meaningful notes as you read the passage. That way your highly volatile mind has to take care of one more thing as you read the passage, remember it has to be simultaneous and you don't want to dedicate any of your additional time to it.
4. In re-ordering the sentences, find out one sentence which is standalone in its meaning. It doesn't have any pronouns or doesn't talk about an event that may be a consequence of something. Usually that goes right at the top. Then try linking at least two which would go together and treat them as one. So you have only one to worry about.
5. In fill in the blanks understand the grammar and keep that into mind to choose an option. The right option is usually the word that goes well with certain words which appear before/ after the blank.

Go through their official guide, which has a pdf of 40 pages. It has really good tips for each sections. Key to scoring well is like 3 legs of a tripod:
1. "Familiarise" yourself with the format/ structure of the exam.
2. "Strategise" suitably for each section.
3. "Execution" of your strategies.

Hope that helps!!
Cheers,
Ashu


----------



## terry3218

jer_23 said:


> Hi Everyone. I have been following this topic for a few days now. I took my Pte exam on Monday and got my results just now. The results are (S,R,L,W - 84,78,90,86). I am depressed because I missed 1 mark in reading and because of that I will lose 10 points while submitting eoi. I am thinking of rescore. Please suggest.
> Has anyone had positive result on rescoring? Thanks in advance.


Why don't you simply take the test again? As in reading, the answer is either wrong or right, so there's very little chance of your score shooting up.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

eashu007 said:


> I have seen quite a few posts to improve the reading section. i have already shared this a few weeks back, i guess it can be useful for people new to the forum
> 
> *My Experiences
> *
> 
> Firstly you do not need much preparation to help you improve your scores. If you want to practise you can buy the 2 tests available on Pearson site. IMO, if you take the tests in a strict time bound manner, you should be able to get the desired results. These tests are slightly difficult than the actual ones. Also read up the strategies required for each sections from Mc-millan book and you should be fine.
> 
> From my experience, i can say that the reading section is the only one that is challenging, considering you have to answer 20 questions in 40 mins. Time just flies in this section and people with average concentration would struggle initially.
> 
> In my first attempt on Aug 20th for PTE-A i got L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76, I missed the mark by a meagre 3 marks in reading section and at this time i was devastated as my attention span is very poor and noisy test centre environment wouldn't make anything easier. I registered for a 2nd test and didn't study anything except work on my strategies for only Reading section( Not joking, I was watching US open on TV and reading tips from book simultaneously).
> 
> In the 2nd attempt i made sure i take notes as i read the long passages, it helped me to keep my mind focussed on the job and not worry about anything else. I was more focussed this time but still wasn't able to attempt the last question and answered penultimate question incorrectly due to shortage of time(fill in the blanks). At this point i assessed that i had performed slightly better this time and was hopeful that would be able to cross 65(only just) in each section unlike the last time. To my surprise the following are my scores from the exam on Sept 4th 2015
> 
> L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86
> 
> I now have a 75 points and have applied for ACS review today. Typically everything including fingers are crossed..
> 
> 
> *Strategies*
> 
> For reading section make sure you go in with a strategy, i followed some which worked for me:
> 1. Ensure you know how the marking scheme in MCMA section works, you get penalised for every wrong answer and awarded for each right answer. Do not mark any answer if you are not sure.
> 2. In reading passages, always be sure to read the question first. You can eliminate 1 answer just by common sense and how they sound.
> 3. If your concentration is poor, take some meaningful notes as you read the passage. That way your highly volatile mind has to take care of one more thing as you read the passage, remember it has to be simultaneous and you don't want to dedicate any of your additional time to it.
> 4. In re-ordering the sentences, find out one sentence which is standalone in its meaning. It doesn't have any pronouns or doesn't talk about an event that may be a consequence of something. Usually that goes right at the top. Then try linking at least two which would go together and treat them as one. So you have only one to worry about.
> 5. In fill in the blanks understand the grammar and keep that into mind to choose an option. The right option is usually the word that goes well with certain words which appear before/ after the blank.
> 
> Go through their official guide, which has a pdf of 40 pages. It has really good tips for each sections. Key to scoring well is like 3 legs of a tripod:
> 1. "Familiarise" yourself with the format/ structure of the exam.
> 2. "Strategise" suitably for each section.
> 3. "Execution" of your strategies.
> 
> Hope that helps!!
> Cheers,
> Ashu


Dear When you say Scored test are more difficult,does that mean we will atleast score 10-15 POINTS better in real exam?
I got PTEractice 1= L:65, R:59, S:61, W:66 without much preparation and I am left with one more scored practice test,I am aiming 79+ 
MY TEST is on 26th sep,while I am trying to complete all Mc mILLIAN and PTE official before taking 2nd scored test,
Do i need anything else in additional?
Also can you share 40 page PDF on scoring guidelines as you mentioned?


----------



## vivsontime

eashu007 said:


> I have seen quite a few posts to improve the reading section. i have already shared this a few weeks back, i guess it can be useful for people new to the forum
> 
> *My Experiences
> *
> 
> Firstly you do not need much preparation to help you improve your scores. If you want to practise you can buy the 2 tests available on Pearson site. IMO, if you take the tests in a strict time bound manner, you should be able to get the desired results. These tests are slightly difficult than the actual ones. Also read up the strategies required for each sections from Mc-millan book and you should be fine.
> 
> From my experience, i can say that the reading section is the only one that is challenging, considering you have to answer 20 questions in 40 mins. Time just flies in this section and people with average concentration would struggle initially.
> 
> In my first attempt on Aug 20th for PTE-A i got L:78, R:62, S:84, W:76, I missed the mark by a meagre 3 marks in reading section and at this time i was devastated as my attention span is very poor and noisy test centre environment wouldn't make anything easier. I registered for a 2nd test and didn't study anything except work on my strategies for only Reading section( Not joking, I was watching US open on TV and reading tips from book simultaneously).
> 
> In the 2nd attempt i made sure i take notes as i read the long passages, it helped me to keep my mind focussed on the job and not worry about anything else. I was more focussed this time but still wasn't able to attempt the last question and answered penultimate question incorrectly due to shortage of time(fill in the blanks). At this point i assessed that i had performed slightly better this time and was hopeful that would be able to cross 65(only just) in each section unlike the last time. To my surprise the following are my scores from the exam on Sept 4th 2015
> 
> L:86, R:84, S:80, W:86
> 
> I now have a 75 points and have applied for ACS review today. Typically everything including fingers are crossed..
> 
> 
> *Strategies*
> 
> For reading section make sure you go in with a strategy, i followed some which worked for me:
> 1. Ensure you know how the marking scheme in MCMA section works, you get penalised for every wrong answer and awarded for each right answer. Do not mark any answer if you are not sure.
> 2. In reading passages, always be sure to read the question first. You can eliminate 1 answer just by common sense and how they sound.
> 3. If your concentration is poor, take some meaningful notes as you read the passage. That way your highly volatile mind has to take care of one more thing as you read the passage, remember it has to be simultaneous and you don't want to dedicate any of your additional time to it.
> 4. In re-ordering the sentences, find out one sentence which is standalone in its meaning. It doesn't have any pronouns or doesn't talk about an event that may be a consequence of something. Usually that goes right at the top. Then try linking at least two which would go together and treat them as one. So you have only one to worry about.
> 5. In fill in the blanks understand the grammar and keep that into mind to choose an option. The right option is usually the word that goes well with certain words which appear before/ after the blank.
> 
> Go through their official guide, which has a pdf of 40 pages. It has really good tips for each sections. Key to scoring well is like 3 legs of a tripod:
> 1. "Familiarise" yourself with the format/ structure of the exam.
> 2. "Strategise" suitably for each section.
> 3. "Execution" of your strategies.
> 
> Hope that helps!!
> Cheers,
> Ashu


really helpful bro  

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## eashu007

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear When you say Scored test are more difficult,does that mean we will atleast score 10-15 POINTS better in real exam?
> I got PTEractice 1= L:65, R:59, S:61, W:66 without much preparation and I am left with one more scored practice test,I am aiming 79+
> MY TEST is on 26th sep,while I am trying to complete all Mc mILLIAN and PTE official before taking 2nd scored test,
> Do i need anything else in additional?
> Also can you share 40 page PDF on scoring guidelines as you mentioned?


I meant the scoring pattern is stricter in case of Pearson mock test as compared to the actual test. I may be wrong but this is my perception after 2 mock tests and 2 attempts.

I don't want to make you complacent by saying that you will get 79+ from your current score levels. A lot depends on your composure and concentration on the given day. But i would definitely say that with a little refined strategy you could get there very easily.

Link to the pearson official tips doc.
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf

Cheers
-Ashu


----------



## bkp88

I am appearing for PTE on 22 Sep.I think I wouldn't pass 65. Any suggestion ad recommendation are welcomed.


----------



## jadu87

bkp88 said:


> I am appearing for PTE on 22 Sep.I think I wouldn't pass 65. Any suggestion ad recommendation are welcomed.


Dude.. Be confident. Get an overview if exam pattern and if you have time go through test strategies. Everything gonna be fine. Concentration is the one that is needed most during the test. ATB!!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

bkp88 said:


> I am appearing for PTE on 22 Sep.I think I wouldn't pass 65. Any suggestion ad recommendation are welcomed.


please PM the mock test link, can ?

thx mate


----------



## 6hassan

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought I will post this reply I sent to one of the aspirants.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Speaking:
> 
> 1)Read aloud (Do we need to speak fast?) - Normally how you speak is enough. Make sure that your fluency and pronunciation are taken care. Some one mentioned about using Dragon dictation software. if possible, practice with that.
> 
> 2)Image Des ( What is important Fluency or content) - Fluency and Pronunciation. Content comes last.
> 
> 3) Re-tell lecture (With which sentence we need to start this like speaker says about bla..bla?) - You can directly jump into the content. You don't have to start "As the speaker says or Lecturer says". Basically, if you are confident with the content you are going to speak, you dont have to give an introduction to your speach
> 
> Reading:
> 
> 1) I followed your technique for multiple choices (it worked) - Great to hear that..
> 
> 2) Re-order para: Usually I face some obstacles with it - Look out for Proper nouns. Most of the paragraph start with that. Also, sentences starting with prepositions will give you some meaning of what the paragraph intends to say.
> 
> 3) Fill in the blanks (What is the best idea to fill in the blanks) - Look out for the words immediately before or after the fill in the blanks. This will give you more clue.
> 
> Cheers
> Koushik


Hi rkoushik2000, and everyone

I took PTE test on 9th sept, got scores the very next day: L:90, S:90, R:85, W:90.
IELTS can go to hell (have taken it 5 times, always 6.5 in writing).
Anyway, I submitted EoI 2 days ago, and have one question: Do I need to send the PTE scores separately to DIBP (from PTE portal)? Or just writing scores in EoI enough?


----------



## Haychel

Hi guys,

I appeared for the PTE test the third time and my Speaking has only decreased in score and I have absolutely no idea why. Could it be a problem with the test center's recording equipment? 

LRSW: 87/79/60/89 (16 Sept 2015)

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 56
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 78

This is especially strange since my online practice test, which is reported to be more difficult, scored me better at LRSW: 88/74/88/82. 
Could someone please comment on whether I have a lot of flaws with my Speaking? I have created a post some time ago and no one responded to it: 



Haychel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some coaching on the speaking department and I've recorded some of my attempts on Read Aloud and Describe Image. I'm aiming at 79+, so if you could, please comment on how I performed and what I could improve on. Thanks!
> 
> *Read Aloud*
> _The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task._
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> *Decribe Image*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## kunal_m

bkp88 said:


> I am appearing for PTE on 22 Sep.I think I wouldn't pass 65. Any suggestion ad recommendation are welcomed.


Please send me or PM the mock test link.

THANKS


----------



## bharathi039

Guys..

I wrote PTE A exams on 11/SEP, but yet to receive the scores. When I checked online, it says 'Scores not reportable'. Moreover, just received a mail today morning, stating apology for delayed results and I would be intimated when scores are available..

I am not sure whats wrong and guys who took test along with me received their results the very next day.. Will this delay have any impact on my score? I have started to think pessimistic as there must be some conflict with the results for sure which would have caused this delay.. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## Mike95

Hello guys,

I had to prove my proficiency level of English language.

I gave IELTS twice, scoring, L/R/W/S - 8.5/7.5/7/6

while PTE-A exam pattern is quite different.
I scored
L - 86
R - 74
S - 78
W - 77


----------



## doha_exp2011

Hi All,

I am preparing for PTE exam. I must achieve 65 in all 4 modules. 

While practicing i am finding difficulties in Retell lecture (both retell and write) since sometimes the recordings are too fast and i couldn't catch what is it all about.I could only grasp the conversation at very high level, is it the case with all of you who secured the best scores in this post? 

And also i am facing difficulties with fill in the blanks as sometimes i am getting confused with the words with almost similar meaning.

Any help,suggestions,advise would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Aspiring aus expat


----------



## Rex123

Can please someone tell me the complexity of reorder para in real exam. I have done practice test B and I found reorder para very difficult ? 



I have an exam tomorrow. Please.


----------



## Rex123

Mike95 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had to prove my proficiency level of English language.
> 
> I gave IELTS twice, scoring, L/R/W/S - 8.5/7.5/7/6
> 
> while PTE-A exam pattern is quite different.
> I scored
> L - 86
> R - 74
> S - 78
> W - 77



Good job. Keep it up.Can you please tell me about reading section please especially reorder para?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike95

bkp88 said:


> I am appearing for PTE on 22 Sep.I think I wouldn't pass 65. Any suggestion ad recommendation are welcomed.


Based on ur mock test results, its pretty hard to score 65. I can see u lack oral fluency and pronunciation, which is the core while speaking any language. 
I suggest you to practice speaking as much as possible with your friends or in front of the mirror, thats the only way you can improve your language skills. Apart from that one unique thing you can do is, listen to english audio and write down whatever u listen, that would enhance you listening ability and writing skills. 
Since you scored 6 in Speaking in IELTS, I suggest you to appear for IELTS again rather than PTE. IELTS ppl tend to give 6 bands easily for speaking but not more than that.


----------



## dominicpcl

Hi Everyone,

I've appeared in IELTS for several time with results as below:

1st attempt : L/8.5 R/8.5 W/6 S/7
2nd attempt : L/8 R/6.5 W/6.5 S/6.5
3rd attempt : L/8.5 R/7.5 W/6 S/7.5
4th attempt : L/8.5 R/7 W/6.5 S/7

my question is should I gamble my luck and go PTE for my next exam?
I came to know about PTE exam yesterday and I'm still reading this thread for more info about the exam.
I'm a slow writer and I only managed to complete both writing tasks on my 2nd and 4th IELTS attempt. Given that there's only 20 minutes for essay in PTE, I'm not so sure myself.

Can anyone send me some useful info, books or useful reference for my practice?
My email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike95

There isnt much material available online of PTE. 

But few things you can surely note which would allow you to get more marks in PTE.

1)Time Management is really important, you can save time by clicking next button as soon as you are done with the question, quickly recheck your answer once again mark my words this will really help.

2) Do not waste time on questions like multiple choices, over here they will give you 200 words write up, go through it once, read the question, answer if you sure else leave as multiple choices with multiple answers carry negative markings plus it will only fetch you 1 mark. so dont waste time.

3) Re-arrange para, 1 question could fetch you upto 4 reading points, try to link up the idea mentioned, if you are unsure go with ur gut, but dont panic or waste time.

4) Max fetchable points.
a) Speaking - read aloud, repeat sentence, answer short questions
b) Writing - dictation, blanks (3 types of blanks), summary and essay 
c) Reading - read aloud, blanks (2 types), highlight incorrect words, summary 
d) Listening - dictation, blanks, highlight incorrect words, answer short, blanks, repeat sentence.

Apart from these do not worry about other questions, even if you dont know the answer, type/select/speak anything. But most importantly RELAX.
Concentrate only on the areas which is mentioned above, you are sure to get 65 plus in all sections (subject to you response):fingerscrossed:



Rex123 said:


> Can please someone tell me the complexity of reorder para in real exam. I have done practice test B and I found reorder para very difficult ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an exam tomorrow. Please.


----------



## indy2aus

Mike95 said:


> There isnt much material available online of PTE.
> 
> But few things you can surely note which would allow you to get more marks in PTE.
> 
> 1)Time Management is really important, you can save time by clicking next button as soon as you are done with the question, quickly recheck your answer once again mark my words this will really help.
> 
> 2) Do not waste time on questions like multiple choices, over here they will give you 200 words write up, go through it once, read the question, answer if you sure else leave as multiple choices with multiple answers carry negative markings plus it will only fetch you 1 mark. so dont waste time.
> 
> 3) Re-arrange para, 1 question could fetch you upto 4 reading points, try to link up the idea mentioned, if you are unsure go with ur gut, but dont panic or waste time.
> 
> 4) Max fetchable points.
> a) Speaking - read aloud, repeat sentence, answer short questions
> b) Writing - dictation, blanks (3 types of blanks), summary and essay
> c) Reading - read aloud, blanks (2 types), highlight incorrect words, summary
> d) Listening - dictation, blanks, highlight incorrect words, answer short, blanks, repeat sentence.
> 
> Apart from these do not worry about other questions, even if you dont know the answer, type/select/speak anything. But most importantly RELAX.
> Concentrate only on the areas which is mentioned above, you are sure to get 65 plus in all sections (subject to you response):fingerscrossed:


Thanks Mike for brief summary on need; I really appreciate. 

I am looking for help from anyone on reading section. How much time typically one get in exam for whole reading; As per guide, 30 to 42 minutes; I cannot crack PTE If I get less than 35 minutes : so, please respond each one of you how much time you got. This would give me a fair idea.


----------



## Mike95

I agree Reading is time consuming.

But as I said if you can just glance through the multiple choice question and not waste time on reading the paragraphs again and again would prevent you from pressing the panic button. 

Concentrate on re-arrange para too.. i was asked 3 so at the max i could get 11 reading points thru re-arranging out of 65 needed. This is how one needs to approach.

Read aloud and blanks are the most productive as 1 correct blank answer fetches you 1 mark. you generally get upto 45 blanks now gauge yourself how many can you get out of these 45. 



indy2aus said:


> Thanks Mike for brief summary on need; I really appreciate.
> 
> I am looking for help from anyone on reading section. How much time typically one get in exam for whole reading; As per guide, 30 to 42 minutes; I cannot crack PTE If I get less than 35 minutes : so, please respond each one of you how much time you got. This would give me a fair idea.


----------



## Rex123

Mike95 said:


> There isnt much material available online of PTE.
> 
> But few things you can surely note which would allow you to get more marks in PTE.
> 
> 1)Time Management is really important, you can save time by clicking next button as soon as you are done with the question, quickly recheck your answer once again mark my words this will really help.
> 
> 2) Do not waste time on questions like multiple choices, over here they will give you 200 words write up, go through it once, read the question, answer if you sure else leave as multiple choices with multiple answers carry negative markings plus it will only fetch you 1 mark. so dont waste time.
> 
> 3) Re-arrange para, 1 question could fetch you upto 4 reading points, try to link up the idea mentioned, if you are unsure go with ur gut, but dont panic or waste time.
> 
> 4) Max fetchable points.
> a) Speaking - read aloud, repeat sentence, answer short questions
> b) Writing - dictation, blanks (3 types of blanks), summary and essay
> c) Reading - read aloud, blanks (2 types), highlight incorrect words, summary
> d) Listening - dictation, blanks, highlight incorrect words, answer short, blanks, repeat sentence.
> 
> Apart from these do not worry about other questions, even if you dont know the answer, type/select/speak anything. But most importantly RELAX.
> Concentrate only on the areas which is mentioned above, you are sure to get 65 plus in all sections (subject to you response):fingerscrossed:


Thanks brother

This advice will get me going through reading section tomorrow.

thank you very much


----------



## eng.mohannad

Dears,

Small question,
In summarize a written test or other similar questions, can I copy words from the question?
So I can save some time typing the complex words.

Thanks.


----------



## vivsontime

Mike95 said:


> I agree Reading is time consuming.
> 
> But as I said if you can just glance through the multiple choice question and not waste time on reading the paragraphs again and again would prevent you from pressing the panic button.
> 
> Concentrate on re-arrange para too.. i was asked 3 so at the max i could get 11 reading points thru re-arranging out of 65 needed. This is how one needs to approach.
> 
> Read aloud and blanks are the most productive as 1 correct blank answer fetches you 1 mark. you generally get upto 45 blanks now gauge yourself how many can you get out of these 45.


I have a doubt here. For example in MCMA if I only choose one answer and the exact number of current answers see three. Will I be getting that one Mark for choosing the correct answer? Or will I be penalised for not choosing rest of two?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## eng.mohannad

Ahmedkwt said:


> I am not sure if there is any one on this forum from Kuwait. Please share your experience about the test center in Kuwait.
> 
> Thank you


I am in Kuwait now but I haven't sat for the exam yet.
When are you planning to take the exam?


----------



## eng.mohannad

vivsontime said:


> I have a doubt here. For example in MCMA if I only choose one answer and the exact number of current answers see three. Will I be getting that one Mark for choosing the correct answer? Or will I be penalised for not choosing rest of two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I am having the same doubt! :confused2:


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

I got three summarize written text. 

1. It was related with beauty contest shows like miss universe or world. Do we really need to judge women from her beauty or should we judge by her nature? And Australia's role towards this topic.

2. It was related with tourism, advantages and how economy get benefits and jobs created for tourism etc. etc.?

3. It was related with value of over qualified people in market. Most of the companies want experienced and intelligent employee rather than over qualified?

I got 2 summarize spoken text.

1. it was related with agriculture and need to increase productivity in agriculture.

2. forget.

I have done big blunders in above summarize written text and summarize spoken text.

Dh... someone got the same topics which I mentioned above? If yes, then please summarize it here.

Thanks


----------



## jaejae

*awesome score*



ckwise said:


> WOOHOOO!!!
> I got it!!
> 
> 2nd time I did PTE-A:
> 
> L - 87
> R - 90
> S - 87
> W - 84
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!!


That is so great ckwise !! I am excited for you 2,

Can you give any tip about writing essay for me ?? if you can, what is Question ??

thanks in advance

wish you are well


----------



## indy2aus

Mike95 said:


> I agree Reading is time consuming.
> 
> But as I said if you can just glance through the multiple choice question and not waste time on reading the paragraphs again and again would prevent you from pressing the panic button.
> 
> Concentrate on re-arrange para too.. i was asked 3 so at the max i could get 11 reading points thru re-arranging out of 65 needed. This is how one needs to approach.
> 
> Read aloud and blanks are the most productive as 1 correct blank answer fetches you 1 mark. you generally get upto 45 blanks now gauge yourself how many can you get out of these 45.


Thanks for quick reply. Please tell me your timer length for reading. Was it 40 minutes or 30 minutes?


----------



## Sush1

I have got 70 above in all the Sections in PTE, total of 60 points and applied for Business Analyst. I have applied for NSW for 190 Category. 
What is the Luck there?


----------



## Mike95

In MCMA, you will get 1 mark for each correct answer and -1 for each negative answer. 



vivsontime said:


> I have a doubt here. For example in MCMA if I only choose one answer and the exact number of current answers see three. Will I be getting that one Mark for choosing the correct answer? Or will I be penalised for not choosing rest of two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike95

I got 35 minutes for mine. But always expect 30 mins. 
Make sure u dont dedicate more than 2 mins on each question.



indy2aus said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Please tell me your timer length for reading. Was it 40 minutes or 30 minutes?


----------



## Sush1

ANZSCO code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
PTE-A result : 13 Sept 2015
L/S/R/W - 79/71/74/79
EOI submitted : 14 Sept 2015
Total points : 60
Visa 190 Country- NSW

Awaiting invite...

What are the chances?


----------



## indy2aus

Mike95 said:


> I got 35 minutes for mine. But always expect 30 mins.
> Make sure u dont dedicate more than 2 mins on each question.


Thanks a ton!!

If others also post their timings, I can have some rough idea!

Best .


----------



## unanoche

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got three summarize written text.
> 
> 1. It was related with beauty contest shows like miss universe or world. Do we really need to judge women from her beauty or should we judge by her nature? And Australia's role towards this topic.
> 
> 2. It was related with tourism, advantages and how economy get benefits and jobs created for tourism etc. etc.?
> 
> 3. It was related with value of over qualified people in market. Most of the companies want experienced and intelligent employee rather than over qualified?
> 
> I got 2 summarize spoken text.
> 
> 1. it was related with agriculture and need to increase productivity in agriculture.
> 
> 2. forget.
> 
> I have done big blunders in above summarize written text and summarize spoken text.
> 
> Dh... someone got the same topics which I mentioned above? If yes, then please summarize it here.
> 
> Thanks


I got the same topics. I don't remember them either. After reading your post, I could recollect them. I took the test on the 12th September


bkp88 said:


> I am appearing for PTE on 22 Sep.I think I wouldn't pass 65. Any suggestion ad recommendation are welcomed.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShermD

vivsontime said:


> I have a doubt here. For example in MCMA if I only choose one answer and the exact number of current answers see three. Will I be getting that one Mark for choosing the correct answer? Or will I be penalised for not choosing rest of two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk





eng.mohannad said:


> I am having the same doubt! :confused2:


No, you'll just be awarded 1 mark if you have checked 1 correct answer


----------



## cozmopravesh

Guys, 
I have got an idea, many of us here have attempted PTE at least once or twice.

We can make a list of Answer Short Question even if we remember 1 or 2 questions.
If everyone of us put a couple of questions we can get most of them in the list which will help us to clear our PTE:

To begin with, I am putting 3 questions which I remember from my attempt.

Whosoever wants to add just copy below list>> add your question>> paste in thread.

1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse


friends, plz chip in as much as you can.

Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys,
> I have got an idea, many of us here have attempted PTE at least once or twice.
> 
> We can make a list of Answer Short Question even if we remember 1 or 2 questions.
> If everyone of us put a couple of questions we can get most of them in the list which will help us to clear our PTE:
> 
> To begin with, I am putting 3 questions which I remember from my attempt.
> 
> Whosoever wants to add just copy below list>> add your question>> paste in thread.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> friends, plz chip in as much as you can.
> 
> Thanks


Good initiative.
Friends please contribute.


----------



## eng.mohannad

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys,
> I have got an idea, many of us here have attempted PTE at least once or twice.
> 
> We can make a list of Answer Short Question even if we remember 1 or 2 questions.
> If everyone of us put a couple of questions we can get most of them in the list which will help us to clear our PTE:
> 
> To begin with, I am putting 3 questions which I remember from my attempt.
> 
> Whosoever wants to add just copy below list>> add your question>> paste in thread.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 
> friends, plz chip in as much as you can.
> 
> Thanks


Nice new gesture! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tirik.ijrad said:


> Good initiative. Friends please contribute.


These questions are tough... Its like they test overall knowledge )))


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Yes these are quite tricky questions!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87

indy2aus said:


> Thanks a ton!!
> 
> If others also post their timings, I can have some rough idea!
> 
> Best .


I got 20 questions, 40 minutes.



Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys,
> I have got an idea, many of us here have attempted PTE at least once or twice.
> 
> We can make a list of Answer Short Question even if we remember 1 or 2 questions.
> If everyone of us put a couple of questions we can get most of them in the list which will help us to clear our PTE:
> 
> To begin with, I am putting 3 questions which I remember from my attempt.
> 
> Whosoever wants to add just copy below list>> add your question>> paste in thread.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 
> friends, plz chip in as much as you can.
> 
> Thanks


There are different types of questions apart from normal questions. Few examples below which I got in test.

You can expect some organization chart and the question will be who reports to?

You can get a family tree and the question will be who is elder to X?

You can get a table of data and question will be what is busiest airport from the data?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes these are quite tricky questions!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Questions will be very easy guys. No need to worry. It will be easy score every question.  

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhayks

Hey Friends,
I have flu, will they allow me water/ Lozenges during the test Part 1. 
I do understand that I can keep stuff in locker and access it during break, however, wanted to check if during the Part 1 ( when its required to speak for a prolonged time) is Lozenges/ water allowed ?


----------



## rajrajinin

Abhayks said:


> Hey Friends,
> I have flu, will they allow me water/ Lozenges during the test Part 1.
> I do understand that I can keep stuff in locker and access it during break, however, wanted to check if during the Part 1 ( when its required to speak for a prolonged time) is Lozenges/ water allowed ?


Nope. Nothing is allowed. I was carrying a pain killer to which I was asked to keep it in the locker. 

Cheers.


----------



## veeraa

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys,
> I have got an idea, many of us here have attempted PTE at least once or twice.
> 
> We can make a list of Answer Short Question even if we remember 1 or 2 questions.
> If everyone of us put a couple of questions we can get most of them in the list which will help us to clear our PTE:
> 
> To begin with, I am putting 3 questions which I remember from my attempt.
> 
> Whosoever wants to add just copy below list>> add your question>> paste in thread.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 
> friends, plz chip in as much as you can.
> 
> Thanks



Thank you my dear friend, this kind of little contributions really helpful for whoever is missing in cracking PTEA with one or two points. Sometimes we may not answer for known questions because of pressure. You have done really a good job . 

All, I thought of updating the "PTE-A Essay Topics" excel with the above questions, but the excel was updated (corrupted) by 'anonymous'. Please someone recover the file and is there a track or restrict the file. 

Guys, please do not play with the excel file until you are very familiar... The file really helps ALL of us.


----------



## veeraa

>>>>>>>>> Luckily, I have taken a backup on 13th Sep 2015 in my local and attaching the spreadsheet here. Hope this will be helpful if page owner is unable to recover <<<<<<


----------



## TUAYYA

the first image is missing not getting downloaded. can you please add essay topics again? thank you


----------



## Redbox

Hi, I'm a new member on this thread. I just want to seek for some advice, I had taken PTE 3 times now, and everytime I failed in speaking. What is the correct position of the mic? How do you speak in read aloud? and how do you responds to a described image.


----------



## Sush1

*Anyone can suggest if I can get invite*

Hi,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## scorpian_111

Hi

I got my scores today of second attempt and completely disappointed.

first attempt (10 SEPTEMBER 2015): LRSW: 58/57/70/66 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 65/70/66/19/51/78
Second attempt( 17-September-2015) : LRSW: 64/61/75/65 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 69/71/76/47/65/69

i prepared from macmillan and kenny but rsults are shocking

Please advice as i am completely fed up. 4 attempts ielts and this 2 attemts

Dont know what should i do?


----------



## Haychel

Redbox said:


> Hi, I'm a new member on this thread. I just want to seek for some advice, I had taken PTE 3 times now, and everytime I failed in speaking. What is the correct position of the mic? How do you speak in read aloud? and how do you responds to a described image.


I'm in the same position as you, as you can see from my signature. No one answered my question, even when I have recorded some samples...

I would say that my spoken English is at the level of native speaker, but the system always scores me at around 60. My online mock test, however, scored me at 88. I'm wondering if it has something to do with background noise during the test. 

I'm going to attempt the test again next Monday and I'll try to see if I can get a more isolated environment or try speaking louder to cover the noises from other candidates.


----------



## eng.mohannad

veeraa said:


> >>>>>>>>> Luckily, I have taken a backup on 13th Sep 2015 in my local and attaching the spreadsheet here. Hope this will be helpful if page owner is unable to recover <<<<<<


Hi Veeraa, 

The attachment seems to be corrupted! Please re-attach the file.. 

Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaejae

Good on ya -- you just put the scores each in section required to fill in, and If I remember correctly - ref no. and date you take the exam-- 
Reason : DIAP deal with the English test organisation directly whether IELTS or PTE,

i hope the answer help


----------



## veeraa

eng.mohannad said:


> Hi Veeraa,
> 
> The attachment seems to be corrupted! Please re-attach the file..
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



The attachment popup window is not allowing me to upload the excel directly. So I had zipped the file and attached. I am attaching new zip file. Let me know if this does not work.


----------



## Victor_Aus

Hi All

Today I received my PTE-A result. And i am happy about it, as i have got required score of 65+ LRWS 72 74 66 76

I would like thank each and every member on this forum for sharing their experience and give valuable inputs.

I was very much upset after giving my exam and thought I won't be to get the required score.

In my view you can score good marks in PTE. only if you don't get distracted by other guys speaking loudly while you are giving exam.


----------



## ikisst21

Congrats mate. Eager waiting my result, I was short 1 point in Speaking.... (


----------



## veeraa

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I received my PTE-A result. And i am happy about it, as i have got required score of 65+ LRWS 72 74 66 76
> 
> I would like thank each and every member on this forum for sharing their experience and give valuable inputs.
> 
> I was very much upset after giving my exam and thought I won't be to get the required score.
> 
> In my view you can score good marks in PTE. only if you don't get distracted by other guys speaking loudly while you are giving exam.


First of all Congratulations! in achieving your desired score... and All the best for your future. 

Would you mind sharing essay, re-tell lecture (brief like... history topic, science...), short answer questions, and your experience in details.


----------



## ShermD

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys,
> I have got an idea, many of us here have attempted PTE at least once or twice.
> 
> We can make a list of Answer Short Question even if we remember 1 or 2 questions.
> If everyone of us put a couple of questions we can get most of them in the list which will help us to clear our PTE:
> 
> To begin with, I am putting 3 questions which I remember from my attempt.
> 
> Whosoever wants to add just copy below list>> add your question>> paste in thread.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 
> friends, plz chip in as much as you can.
> 
> Thanks


That's a great idea, If we collect the questions and answers, this will definitely be a good way to get some extra marks easily. Everyone should contribute to this. One of my cousin bros and few of my friends did the exam, what they said were added to your questions . They don't remember the exact same question word by word. I guess their answers are also correct. 

1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse

4: Where does the trees make food using sunlight through photosynthesis: The leaves
5: What is it called when refraction of light creates a colorful stripes appear on the sky when it's about to rain : Rainbow 
6: How did the ancient humans travel when there were no transportation means available : By foot 
7: What is it called when a planet goes around an another planet: Orbit
8: How many sides does a octagon have: 8
9: What kind of organ do fish use to breathe: Gill 
10: What is it called water droplets or ice crystals suspended in the air at or near the Earth's surface: Fog

Copy all the questions and post with your own questions.


----------



## eng.mohannad

veeraa said:


> The attachment popup window is not allowing me to upload the excel directly. So I had zipped the file and attached. I am attaching new zip file. Let me know if this does not work.


This one is Okay.. Thank you 😊

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpian_111

please respond about my score!!

i m not well honestly


----------



## l0nglive

75 - 78 - 90 - 90

Sad  not what I expected. The real exam seems to be a little bit easier than practice one.


----------



## vivsontime

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my scores today of second attempt and completely disappointed.
> 
> first attempt (10 SEPTEMBER 2015): LRSW: 58/57/70/66 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 65/70/66/19/51/78
> Second attempt( 17-September-2015) : LRSW: 64/61/75/65 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 69/71/76/47/65/69
> 
> i prepared from macmillan and kenny but rsults are shocking
> 
> Please advice as i am completely fed up. 4 attempts ielts and this 2 attemts
> 
> Dont know what should i do?


Brother..there are many who are in same boat..don't give up..it's just a exam we will clear it one day...mine fifth attempt next week.. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my scores today of second attempt and completely disappointed.
> 
> first attempt (10 SEPTEMBER 2015): LRSW: 58/57/70/66 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 65/70/66/19/51/78
> Second attempt( 17-September-2015) : LRSW: 64/61/75/65 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 69/71/76/47/65/69


Hi Scorpian,

Well firstly your scores in Speaking are amazing,, Many struggle there. so you are doing something right.

Well Its of common opinion that Writing and Listening are easier modules. looks like you are struggling these.. You tend to lose marks on your spellings. this is important in the Listening and Writing sections. may be practicing them is important. ( I am in same boat my friend). for example in the listening fill in blanks has 1 marks for each word, there are 5 marks to be won. if we make all spell errors, even if our understanding is right, score will be zero.

Try to read a lot of BBC contents and watch many Youtube videos on the IELTS reading. because if you practice there, there is high chance that you will do atleast better in your next attempts. Prepare For Jumbled paragraphs with Indian CAT exam cites.. these are tough ones but with right amount of practice you will be able to clear it.

For listening you will have to hear a lot of native speakers speaking on you tube, movies. because this will affect your selection in multiple choice multiple answer. many a times synonyms are used, similar meaning will be challenge if your vocab is not strong. in your case that's not an issue.

well dont loose heart. look if there are any coaching institute in PTE in your area. enroll if you find them okay.


----------



## Godprincesd08

Hi guys. I have taken pte 3 times and I still could not pass my speaking section. It shows my oral fluency and pronounciation is pretty low (in a range of 20-40) and I am desperately seeking for advices if anyone knows how can I improve my speaking. Thank you.


----------



## piusford

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my scores today of second attempt and completely disappointed.
> 
> first attempt (10 SEPTEMBER 2015): LRSW: 58/57/70/66 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 65/70/66/19/51/78
> Second attempt( 17-September-2015) : LRSW: 64/61/75/65 ENABLERS: GOPSVW: 69/71/76/47/65/69
> 
> i prepared from macmillan and kenny but rsults are shocking
> 
> Please advice as i am completely fed up. 4 attempts ielts and this 2 attemts
> 
> Dont know what should i do?


I feel your pain, but you must admit you've not really given yourself enough time to practice and re-strategise. 

I believe it is more profitable to recover well from the shock of not getting desired point. 
critically evaluate exam and practice more effectively. what of your practice test?


----------



## scorpian_111

Dear All,

Thanks for your advice and given calm

Please note that in first attempt i just prepared randomly one week, however, in second attempt, i prepared 10 days with macmillan and kenny and believe me my test was went well even in reading.

I tried too much for reading and listening and improved it

Every thing has time in life, if we don't get it on time then it will be considered useless.

We are struggling hard to get 65+ but i am afraid that Australian government has started to wind up immigration and started to ceil occupation like accountant and external auditor.

My concern is of external auditor that why i am worried.

It has been more than one year to get 10 points to complete my EOI but it seems that i am in the middle of ocean with no direction.....

Please clarify me if i am wrong


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys i have a rough calcuations on how PTE might be scroed (MIGHT)., 


SPEAKING 
Section no of questions	Marks total 
read a loud 6-7q 1	6x1 6
repeat sentence 10-12q 1.5	12X1.5	18
describe image 6-7q 5	6x5 30
retell lecture 3-4q 8	3x8 24
Ans short question 10-12q 1	1x12 12

Writing 
summerize text 2-3q 20	20x3 60
essay 1-2q 30	1x30 30

Reading 
MC MA 2-3q 7	3x7 21
MC MA 2-3q 4	4x2 8
re-order parag 2-3q 10	2x10 20
fill blanks (drag)4-5q 1	5x5( 20
fill blanks(drop) 5-6q 1	5X4 or 21


Listening 
summerize spoken text 2-3q 12	2x12 24
MC MA 2-3q 8	2x8 16
Fillin in blanks 2-3q 4	3x4 12
correct summery 2-3q 6	26x 12
MC SA 2-3q 4	2x4 8
missing word 2-3q 3	2x3 6
incorrect words 2-3q 2	3x2 6
write from dictation3-4q 2	3x2 6


----------



## dreamsanj

So while practicing use these and hopefully you will get better preprations


----------



## Skvach

dreamsanj said:


> So while practicing use these and hopefully you will get better preprations


I think that your calculation isn't right. Just look on my previous posts and the scoring guide.


----------



## bharathi039

Received my PTE results today for the exam that I appeared on 11/09 @ Chennai Pearson. Almost a week to get my results.. Still, my scores were not very impressive. L/R/S/W: 72/67/77/73.

I had similar score in scored test as well and it looks like I need more preparation.

I am planning to take next test at Edwise @ Chennai. Anyone has taken exam there? How is the environment..??


----------



## kamy58

ShermD said:


> That's a great idea, If we collect the questions and answers, this will definitely be a good way to get some extra marks easily. Everyone should contribute to this. One of my cousin bros and few of my friends did the exam, what they said were added to your questions . They don't remember the exact same question word by word. I guess their answers are also correct.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 4: Where does the trees make food using sunlight through photosynthesis: The leaves
> 5: What is it called when refraction of light creates a colorful stripes appear on the sky when it's about to rain : Rainbow
> 6: How did the ancient humans travel when there were no transportation means available : By foot
> 7: What is it called when a planet goes around an another planet: Orbit
> 8: How many sides does a octagon have: 8
> 9: What kind of organ do fish use to breathe: Gill
> 10: What is it called water droplets or ice crystals suspended in the air at or near the Earth's surface: Fog
> 
> Copy all the questions and post with your own questions.


I think the answer to question 10 should be "Mist"


----------



## eng.mohannad

kamy58 said:


> I think the answer to question 10 should be "Mist"


Yeah, I vote for mist too

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmopravesh

1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse

4: Where does the trees make food using sunlight through photosynthesis: The leaves
5: What is it called when refraction of light creates a colorful stripes appear on the sky when it's about to rain : Rainbow 
6: How did the ancient humans travel when there were no transportation means available : By foot 
7: What is it called when a planet goes around an another planet: Orbit
8: How many sides does a octagon have: 8
9: What kind of organ do fish use to breathe: Gill 
10: What is it called water droplets or ice crystals suspended in the air at or near the Earth's surface: Mist

Friends, please contribute .. we are doing good here.


----------



## TUAYYA

@Veera- The excel is fine. Its working.
I have updated in Spread sheet. Many Thanks Again - Veera


----------



## kamy58

TUAYYA said:


> @Veera- The excel is fine. Its working.
> I have updated in Spread sheet. Many Thanks Again - Veera


There was a question on a picture where one woman was leaning over and looking at her laptop and other was looking at the screen- I answered "having discussion", but not sure what it should have been.

Another question was where a man was standing on podium and looking at a screen - I answered "Presenting" which I believe is correct


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Can you please give me link to the excel file?

Thanks.



TUAYYA said:


> @Veera- The excel is fine. Its working.
> I have updated in Spread sheet. Many Thanks Again - Veera


----------



## anulpr

Hello Guys...

Today i have received email from PTE saying they will share my PTE result with DIBP in two working days.
I have never asked them to share my result with DIBP and my result is not above 65 . 
How do i stop to send report to DIBP? 


Thanks


----------



## kamy58

anulpr said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> Today i have received email from PTE saying they will share my PTE result with DIBP in two working days.
> I have never asked them to share my result with DIBP and my result is not above 65 .
> How do i stop to send report to DIBP?
> 
> 
> Thanks


There are many check boxes while scheduling the exam, one of them makes it auto send to DIBP.

Make sure you don't check this, however, since you have already taken the test you might not be able to change it now.
"Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014"


----------



## anulpr

*PTE result*



kamy58 said:


> There are many check boxes while scheduling the exam, one of them makes it auto send to DIBP.
> 
> Make sure you don't check this, however, since you have already taken the test you might not be able to change it now.
> "Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014"


Thanks for reply ...

That means i can send my updated result to DIBP next time or they will consider my old result?


----------



## zmakki81

ShermD said:


> That's a great idea, If we collect the questions and answers, this will definitely be a good way to get some extra marks easily. Everyone should contribute to this. One of my cousin bros and few of my friends did the exam, what they said were added to your questions . They don't remember the exact same question word by word. I guess their answers are also correct.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 4: Where does the trees make food using sunlight through photosynthesis: The leaves
> 5: What is it called when refraction of light creates a colorful stripes appear on the sky when it's about to rain : Rainbow
> 6: How did the ancient humans travel when there were no transportation means available : By foot
> 7: What is it called when a planet goes around an another planet: Orbit
> 8: How many sides does a octagon have: 8
> 9: What kind of organ do fish use to breathe: Gill
> 10: What is it called water droplets or ice crystals suspended in the air at or near the Earth's surface: Fog
> 
> Copy all the questions and post with your own questions.


Totally agree with you


----------



## indy2aus

I need one urgent help from one of you. I have got one transcript in attachment. Can you please change words, at least 20 or more, and update table at the end and send it to me. 

In turn, I also modify and send link to you where you can listen lecture.


----------



## GayathriAus

Hello guys,

Can anybody please share the PTE academic offline desktop practice download. Previously i have got some .rar file from forum. When i try to download and install, its asking for insert CD.

Can anyone please share the proper offline PTE Academic desktop practice file.

TIA


----------



## kamy58

anulpr said:


> Thanks for reply ...
> 
> That means i can send my updated result to DIBP next time or they will consider my old result?


If you want to send a new score from future tests that will be considered. You have to specify the test number in EOI as well as Visa. So, don't worry.


----------



## hm56

Hello Guys,

I'm a new member in this forum.

I gave my First PTE-A exam on 29th August and my communicative skills score were L/R/S/W 79/75/75/75 and my enabling skills were G/O/P/S/V/W 80/68/74/46/90/55. Over all score of 77.


But I need to get a score of 8 each To claim 20 points for EOI in my next exam which is on 29th September. So can you guys advise me on how to improve my scores overall.


----------



## kraviraj82

Dear All,

I have written 3 practice test and below are the scores

I am struggling in repeat sentences and in reading section, though I am aiming for 79 and the below scores make me realise that I may not achieve. 

Speaking - Any practice links for repeat sentence ? Does the repeat sentence in practice test is same difficulty level in real test ?

Reading - I found fill up the blanks the most difficult in practice test, will that be same in real test as well ? It was easy in macmillan but very difficult in practise.

Any suggestions to improve my score, please help me here ?

*Overall 63	65	66*
Listening 69	70	71
Reading 57	63	60
Speaking 58	62	61
Writing 71	68	70
Grammer 67	90	83
Oral Fluency 64	57	64
Pronunciation 32	30	37
Spelling 81	60	55
Vocabulary 85	81	79
Written Discourse	90	75	90

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Alexism

Hi Kraviraj82, 
You have already taken 3 practice tests, so you know the pattern of the test well. I would suggest you go for the real test soon, as it is in my opinion is a bit easier than practice ones. Moreover, only when you have your own real test experience can you choose to follow others' pieces of advice which are more suitable for yourself.


----------



## kraviraj82

Alexism said:


> Hi Kraviraj82,
> You have already taken 3 practice tests, so you know the pattern of the test well. I would suggest you go for the real test soon, as it is in my opinion is a bit easier than practice ones. Moreover, only when you have your own real test experience can you choose to follow others' pieces of advice which are more suitable for yourself.


Thanks Alex. My real test is on 23rd. I will let you know my real scores


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Guys,

Academic Word List: group 1 words - free practice test

The link given above is for Academic Vocabulary word list... It will help you and you can also download Academic Collocation List for Fill in the blanks.

Please share some Reading material if you have any. 

Cheers
Vikram


----------



## andyyangjian

hi everyone

I did my pte test yesterday, my test status is now "on hold" is it because I did the test on Sat and they cannt give me the result on Sun? or sth wrong happened? anyone know how I will need to wait? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

I have appeared in PTE exam two times and both times, I got same summarize spoken text which was something like that,

Productivity in agriculture ---------------- labours are going towards city because of lack of productivity in agriculture. urbanization etc. etc.

I also got three summarize written text. 

1. It was related with beauty contest shows like miss universe or world. Do we really need to judge women from her beauty or should we judge by her nature? And Australia's role towards this topic.

2. It was related with tourism, advantages and how economy get benefits and jobs created for tourism etc. etc.?

3. It was related with value of over qualified people in market. Most of the companies want experienced and intelligent employee rather than over qualified?

If anyone of you got the same topic in exam then please summarize it here because in that way it will help all of us.

Thanks


----------



## veeraa

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Academic Word List: group 1 words - free practice test
> 
> The link given above is for Academic Vocabulary word list... It will help you and you can also download Academic Collocation List for Fill in the blanks.
> 
> Please share some Reading material if you have any.
> 
> Cheers
> Vikram


Thank you Vikaram for sharing the link. 

I did not remember from where I found the attached document, but the document is useful to me (thanks to the document writer and up-loader). Hope this will be useful to you too.


----------



## veeraa

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have appeared in PTE exam two times and both times, I got same summarize spoken text which was something like that,
> 
> Productivity in agriculture ---------------- labours are going towards city because of lack of productivity in agriculture. urbanization etc. etc.
> 
> I also got three summarize written text.
> 
> 1. It was related with beauty contest shows like miss universe or world. Do we really need to judge women from her beauty or should we judge by her nature? And Australia's role towards this topic.
> 
> 2. It was related with tourism, advantages and how economy get benefits and jobs created for tourism etc. etc.?
> 
> 3. It was related with value of over qualified people in market. Most of the companies want experienced and intelligent employee rather than over qualified?
> 
> If anyone of you got the same topic in exam then please summarize it here because in that way it will help all of us.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Code31 for sharing the information!

Guys, Is it a good idea to create a separate thread --If it's not existing-- for sharing only the real exam questions ? And Keep the existing thread is for seeking/providing suggestions or experiences related to PTEA.


----------



## Mike95

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have written 3 practice test and below are the scores
> 
> I am struggling in repeat sentences and in reading section, though I am aiming for 79 and the below scores make me realise that I may not achieve.
> 
> Speaking - Any practice links for repeat sentence ? Does the repeat sentence in practice test is same difficulty level in real test ?
> 
> Reading - I found fill up the blanks the most difficult in practice test, will that be same in real test as well ? It was easy in macmillan but very difficult in practise.
> 
> Any suggestions to improve my score, please help me here ?
> 
> *Overall 63	65	66*
> Listening 69	70	71
> Reading 57	63	60
> Speaking 58	62	61
> Writing 71	68	70
> Grammer 67	90	83
> Oral Fluency 64	57	64
> Pronunciation 32	30	37
> Spelling 81	60	55
> Vocabulary 85	81	79
> Written Discourse	90	75	90
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Hello Ravi, 

I insist you to wait and work on all the skills rather than rushing in for the exam, since u need 79+, equivalent to 8 bands. It is not going to be easy. I worked and targeted 79+ but somehow exam pressure plus disturbance from other exam takers were a bit heavy on me. Nevertheless i needed 65+ in each section. 
If you are genuinely looking for 79+, you need ample practice. Please wait for 1-2 months, work hard, you will get the result. List out ur weak areas and work on them. From ur points i can surely suggest you should work hard on ur fluency and pronunciation that will boost up ur speaking score. 
Good luck


----------



## kamalk.singh

Hi Guys 

I am new here and want to write pte for 79+ ,Can you guys please let me the resource and some good training material .

Regars
KK


----------



## indy2aus

kamy58 said:


> There was a question on a picture where one woman was leaning over and looking at her laptop and other was looking at the screen- I answered "having discussion", but not sure what it should have been.
> 
> Another question was where a man was standing on podium and looking at a screen - I answered "Presenting" which I believe is correct


There can be n number of things. I don't know why they are giving such questions. For example, First question answer can be Team work, conversation, trouble shooting, watching movie or even playing game. Which one is correct? Can computer decide?


----------



## kamy58

indy2aus said:


> There can be n number of things. I don't know why they are giving such questions. For example, First question answer can be Team work, conversation, trouble shooting, watching movie or even playing game. Which one is correct? Can computer decide?


Agree, it is a vague question which may have multiple answers.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Peering into the future seldom produces a clear picture. But this is not the 1condition with bio-energy. Its long-term impacts on the global economy appear to be pretty clear, making many long-term predictions quite compelling, including the demise of the price-setting power of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries and the end of agricultural protectionism.

First, technology is 2bound to deliver a biofuel that will be competitive with fossil energy at something like current prices. It probably already has. Brazil has been exporting ethanol to the US at an average delivery price of $1.45 for an amount with the energy equivalence of a gallon of petrol. It is doing so profitably and in increasing amounts, in spite of a 54 cents a gallon tariff to protect American maize-based ethanol 3producers. Many countries are following suit.

But ethanol is an inconvenient chemical compound that is corrosive and soluble in water, thus limiting its immediate market to that of a gasoline additive. However, this is just the Betamax phase of the industry. There is plenty of private venture capital money being 4spent into finding more efficient ways of extracting energy from biomass and delivering it to transport and power systems. Over time, the technology will also become more flexible, allowing more crops to be used as feedstock, not just the current choice of sugarcane, maize and palm oil. New technologies will be able to extract energy from cellulose, allowing the use of pastures such as switch grass as well as the refuse of current food production.


----------



## kamy58

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have written 3 practice test and below are the scores
> 
> I am struggling in repeat sentences and in reading section, though I am aiming for 79 and the below scores make me realise that I may not achieve.
> 
> Speaking - Any practice links for repeat sentence ? Does the repeat sentence in practice test is same difficulty level in real test ?
> 
> Reading - I found fill up the blanks the most difficult in practice test, will that be same in real test as well ? It was easy in macmillan but very difficult in practise.
> 
> Any suggestions to improve my score, please help me here ?
> 
> *Overall 63	65	66*
> Listening 69	70	71
> Reading 57	63	60
> Speaking 58	62	61
> Writing 71	68	70
> Grammer 67	90	83
> Oral Fluency 64	57	64
> Pronunciation 32	30	37
> Spelling 81	60	55
> Vocabulary 85	81	79
> Written Discourse	90	75	90
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Though it looks unlikely to get 79+ with this result but there is no option left now because even if you reschedule now, you would have to pay full money. So, go ahead with free mind and you never know because I have seen few people who said they screwed some of the questions and still got an excellent score.
Best of Luck!


----------



## sunny_australia

Hi Everybody 

I am new to forum and planing to write PTE can any body suggest me,what is best way to prepare.

Thanks in advance

Regrads
Sunny


----------



## cozmopravesh

Sunny,

There are some material at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-448.html

You can download and practice with that.

Cheers.
PP



sunny_australia said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I am new to forum and planing to write PTE can any body suggest me,what is best way to prepare.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regrads
> Sunny


----------



## eng.mohannad

Seeking experts advice!

Hello,
I am afraid from the reading section timing, so, I am thinking of skipping the whole "Multiple choice, choose multiple answers" section..
I will Choose no options at all.. and will click next without even reading anything.. to save time for the rest of the sections.

Since I am aiming for 65+, do you think this is a good or bad idea?

Please advise guys. Thank you.


----------



## sferns

eng.mohannad said:


> Seeking experts advice!
> 
> Hello,
> I am afraid from the reading section timing, so, I am thinking of skipping the whole "Multiple choice, choose multiple answers" section..
> I will Choose no options at all.. and will click next without even reading anything.. to save time for the rest of the sections.
> 
> Since I am aiming for 65+, do you think this is a good or bad idea?
> 
> Please advise guys. Thank you.


Not the best way to go about this in my opinion as are you ensuring 0 points by not attempting. You will not get -ve marking if you attempt. Below is the scoring for this item.

1 Each correct response 
– 1 Each incorrect response 
*0 Minimum score *

I suggest doing timed practice tests to manage and improve your timings.


----------



## shavu

eng.mohannad said:


> Seeking experts advice!
> 
> Hello,
> I am afraid from the reading section timing, so, I am thinking of skipping the whole "Multiple choice, choose multiple answers" section..
> I will Choose no options at all.. and will click next without even reading anything.. to save time for the rest of the sections.
> 
> Since I am aiming for 65+, do you think this is a good or bad idea?
> 
> Please advise guys. Thank you.


If your target is just 65, you can or you should skip the MCCSA ( 1 mark) question time. This will give you enough time to score better in Jumbled para and fill in the blanks. MCSA questions are time killer. MCCMA, you must give a try and promise yourself that you will read the question first and then paragraph just once with full concentration and then mark your answer, if you try to revisit the paragraph, you are actually killing the time and that's the trap 

Disclaimer: I have the same strategy, my target is just 65 :fingerscrossed:

All the best!


----------



## sunny_australia

*Thanks*



cozmopravesh said:


> Sunny,
> 
> There are some material at
> 
> You can download and practice with that.
> 
> Cheers.
> PP



Hi 

Thanks for reply i have started my prepration for PTE .Do you think its nice to do all process my self of take consultant help.If yes can you please let me know a good consultant

Regards
Sunny


----------



## shavu

sunny_australia said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for reply i have started my prepration for PTE .Do you think its nice to do all process my self of take consultant help.If yes can you please let me know a good consultant
> 
> Regards
> Sunny


If you are on this forum, I doubt if you need consultant help. We all are helping each other, there are different threads for different topics, do search and post your question in relevant forum. This is your hard earned money, save it and become part of this great community.

BIG "NO" to consultant.


----------



## sunny_australia

Hi shavu

One more small question if applying for ACS requires PET result .Mean should i first clear pet or directly apply for acs.

I am B.E graduate in EC and have 5 yrs of ex in IT.
I calculated my points its comes out to 50 without PTE.

Regards
Shavu


----------



## sunny_australia

*Thanks Shavu*

Hi shavu

One more small question if applying for ACS requires PET result .Mean should i first clear pet or directly apply for acs.

I am B.E graduate in EC and have 5 yrs of ex in IT.
I calculated my points its comes out to 50 without PTE.

Regards
Shavu


----------



## sunny_australia

HI JADU 

Thanks a lot for this material

Regards
Sunny


----------



## shavu

sunny_australia said:


> Hi shavu
> 
> One more small question if applying for ACS requires PET result .Mean should i first clear pet or directly apply for acs.
> 
> I am B.E graduate in EC and have 5 yrs of ex in IT.
> I calculated my points its comes out to 50 without PTE.
> 
> Regards
> Shavu


PTE and ACS can go simultaneously, When someone has decided to crack PTE for sure, no concerns with submitting ACS. IMO, ACS gives you more clarity wrt to your experience counted by them. Since you are from EC background, chances are high that they will deduct your experience. So, you may have to set the score goal to 79+ for yourself.

Experts can add as well.


----------



## ShermD

andyyangjian said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I did my pte test yesterday, my test status is now "on hold" is it because I did the test on Sat and they cannt give me the result on Sun? or sth wrong happened? anyone know how I will need to wait?
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


It could be due to several reasons. 

1. Computer (their server) suspects the voice of your introduction section contradicts with other parts of the test (introduction section is there for a reason, it also goes to government authorities if requested). It is on hold to investigate further by a human assessor. 

2. Computer (their server) finds something unusual in your results (L,S,R,W 90,90,90,90) OR (L,S,R,W 90,05,90,90) before they offer you this kind of computer assessed results, a human assessor might need to go through it briefly to see if it's a glitch or shortcoming of the server or you really deserve the results.

3. Computer (their server) finds something unusual in your answers. For example, some of your answers have a 70% -100% match to a existing document elsewhere. (It could be, an article on a website, paper or even matches with the answers of other test takers) 

4. The servers are down for unavoidable reason. (Could be a shutdown, attack, service) 

5. Alien invasion of earth :bolt:


----------



## andreyx108b

ShermD said:


> It could be due to several reasons. 1. Computer (their server) suspects the voice of your introduction section contradicts with other parts of the test (introduction section is there for a reason, it also goes to government authorities if requested). It is on hold to investigate further by a human assessor. 2. Computer (their server) finds something unusual in your results (L,S,R,W 90,90,90,90) OR (L,S,R,W 90,05,90,90) before they offer you this kind of computer assessed results, a human assessor might need to go through it briefly to see if it's a glitch or shortcoming of the server or you really deserve the results. 3. Computer (their server) finds something unusual in your answers. For example, some of your answers have a 70% -100% match to a existing document elsewhere. (It could be, an article on a website, paper or even matches with the answers of other test takers) 4. The servers are down for unavoidable reason. (Could be a shutdown, attack, service) 5. Alien invasion of earth :bolt:


They have also told me, that if you report any issues during or after the test it might go on hold.


----------



## eng.mohannad

sferns said:


> Not the best way to go about this in my opinion as are you ensuring 0 points by not attempting. You will not get -ve marking if you attempt. Below is the scoring for this item.
> 
> 1 Each correct response
> – 1 Each incorrect response
> *0 Minimum score *
> 
> I suggest doing timed practice tests to manage and improve your timings.


I totally agree.. But it is hard for me to finish all the reading section in time because I have lack of vocabulary.. So, either trying to attend all the questions and jeopardise loosing the valuable fill the blanks points - where I think I can have more points if I spend 3 mins per question - or skip MCMA where are the passages are quite long and choosing the two or three correct options is very hard.. or MCSA where you read a whole paragraph for one point only! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## eng.mohannad

shavu said:


> If your target is just 65, you can or you should skip the MCCSA ( 1 mark) question time. This will give you enough time to score better in Jumbled para and fill in the blanks. MCSA questions are time killer. MCCMA, you must give a try and promise yourself that you will read the question first and then paragraph just once with full concentration and then mark your answer, if you try to revisit the paragraph, you are actually killing the time and that's the trap
> 
> Disclaimer: I have the same strategy, my target is just 65 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the advice Shavu, but my thought is that the MCSA paragraph is short and you can take an educated guess and be right,,, while MCMA has a very long passages and if you tried to guess you might have one correct an one incorrect guesses ===> total of 0.. So you end up wasting 3 to 4 minutes with a chance of 20% of scoring.. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jadu87

No problem mate. Prepare well and crack it. ATB 



sunny_australia said:


> HI JADU
> 
> Thanks a lot for this material
> 
> Regards
> Sunny


----------



## andyyangjian

ShermD said:


> It could be due to several reasons.
> 
> 1. Computer (their server) suspects the voice of your introduction section contradicts with other parts of the test (introduction section is there for a reason, it also goes to government authorities if requested). It is on hold to investigate further by a human assessor.
> 
> 2. Computer (their server) finds something unusual in your results (L,S,R,W 90,90,90,90) OR (L,S,R,W 90,05,90,90) before they offer you this kind of computer assessed results, a human assessor might need to go through it briefly to see if it's a glitch or shortcoming of the server or you really deserve the results.
> 
> 3. Computer (their server) finds something unusual in your answers. For example, some of your answers have a 70% -100% match to a existing document elsewhere. (It could be, an article on a website, paper or even matches with the answers of other test takers)
> 
> 4. The servers are down for unavoidable reason. (Could be a shutdown, attack, service)
> 
> 5. Alien invasion of earth :bolt:


I have contacted their customer service via chat online today, they said there is no incident reported and the only thing I can do now is to wait for 5 business days. they saied my results can be released at anytime. So I think this might be some random check to analyse their system etc.


----------



## identifier

andyyangjian said:


> I have contacted their customer service via chat online today, they said there is no incident reported and the only thing I can do now is to wait for 5 business days. they saied my results can be released at anytime. So I think this might be some random check to analyse their system etc.


I have the same situation bro . We have to wait which is killing


----------



## ShermD

andreyx108b said:


> They have also told me, that if you report any issues during or after the test it might go on hold.


Yeah, you're correct, if you report any issues they might hold it. That also happens when they want to go through your answers manually (human assessor)


----------



## ShermD

andyyangjian said:


> I have contacted their customer service via chat online today, they said there is no incident reported and the only thing I can do now is to wait for 5 business days. they saied my results can be released at anytime. So I think this might be some random check to analyse their system etc.


They won't tell you just like that, if your test has some kind of issue stated in no1, 2, 3, Unless you're the president of USA or Queen Elisabeth 

They might have told you that there are no "reported issues" (You or test center didn't raise a red flag during or after the test)


----------



## Rex123

identifier said:


> I have the same situation bro . We have to wait which is killing



I have the same case. Results are on Hold. Hope we get good scores.


----------



## tikki2282

cozmopravesh said:


> Sunny,
> 
> There are some material at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-448.html
> 
> You can download and practice with that.
> 
> Cheers.
> PP


Hello Pravesh,

Can you please share the list of documents required for ACS? Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## jadu87

Hi tikki,

You can get the list of documents from here.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf

More guidelines here

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf




tikki2282 said:


> Hello Pravesh,
> 
> Can you please share the list of documents required for ACS? Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## tikki2282

Hello All,

It would be a great help if someone can provide the complete list of documents required for ACS or refer me to any thread which can provide these details.


----------



## tikki2282

jadu87 said:


> Hi tikki,
> 
> You can get the list of documents from here.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf
> 
> More guidelines here
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Thank so much for the quick response.. I appreciate!!

Quick question - What does this 200 PDI means. Also can we have any number of PDF zips with size < 3 MB.


----------



## Redbox

Hi, I would like to ask if someone can give me a CD files for PTE Academic Practice Test with Keys. I got the file from this forum, but unfortunately, I don't have the CD files. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sush1

*My Chances to get an invite as a ICT Business Analyst*

HI,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## jadu87

Sush1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-
> 
> Position Applied- 261111
> L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
> EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015
> 
> Yet to Receive Invitation
> For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
> What are the Chances ?


Hi Sush,

Follow this thread for more information on BA processing.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html

From what i heard, for BA's 60 points is a nightmare to get invited. I'm not sure about this, but you can follow the above mentioned thread and you can get your answers.


----------



## kraviraj82

Dear All,

In real test, the READING section do not follow the below sequence as in practice test. Please can let me know the actual sequence in real test.

I heard Fill in the Blanks comes first, is it right ?

1) Multiple choice, choose single answer	
2) Multiple choice, choose multiple answers	
3) Re-order paragraphs	
4) Reading: Fill in the blanks	
5) Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks


Thanks
Ravi


----------



## kamy58

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In real test, the READING section do not follow the below sequence as in practice test. Please can let me know the actual sequence in real test.
> 
> I heard Fill in the Blanks comes first, is it right ?
> 
> 1) Multiple choice, choose single answer
> 2) Multiple choice, choose multiple answers
> 3) Re-order paragraphs
> 4) Reading: Fill in the blanks
> 5) Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Sequencing changes from exam to exam.


----------



## identifier

Still "Delivery Successful - On hold". This is ridiculous


----------



## zigon105

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In real test, the READING section do not follow the below sequence as in practice test. Please can let me know the actual sequence in real test.
> 
> I heard Fill in the Blanks comes first, is it right ?
> 
> 1) Multiple choice, choose single answer
> 2) Multiple choice, choose multiple answers
> 3) Re-order paragraphs
> 4) Reading: Fill in the blanks
> 5) Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Depends on each exam. I took a test on 19th September, I was surprised by getting only one written essay of 20min. I expected 2 essays 
Fingers crossed for the result


----------



## vivsontime

I luckily had the Google Drive PDF backup with my self. You can find it on my Google Drive. I haven't given the modification right. Let me know if any one need it

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx6bzaBlUXDbWhsNHQ1ZDB0Tmc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Rex123

identifier said:


> Still "Delivery Successful - On hold". This is ridiculous



When did you take the test, Bro ?


----------



## andyyangjian

identifier said:


> Still "Delivery Successful - On hold". This is ridiculous


how many days have you been waiting?


----------



## identifier

Rex123 said:


> When did you take the test, Bro ?


Saturday 19th


----------



## identifier

andyyangjian said:


> how many days have you been waiting?


two days


----------



## andyyangjian

identifier said:


> two days


me too, i guess sth wrong happened to the 19/9 tests. But we can do nothing but wait


----------



## identifier

andyyangjian said:


> me too, i guess sth wrong happened to the 19/9 tests. But we can do nothing but wait


Yeah , Last time I got it in 18 hours


----------



## Rex123

identifier said:


> Saturday 19th


I took the text on Friday and have the same comment. I called them today and they told me to wait till Thursday.


----------



## identifier

Rex123 said:


> I took the text on Friday and have the same comment. I called them today and they told me to wait till Thursday.


Yes, Because they say results will be available within 5 working days so we have to wait and we cannot complain before 5 working days.


----------



## zigon105

I also took the test on the 19th in Dubai. I was expecting to get the results within 24h. Still waiting...




____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
IELTS 1st attempt L8.5 R8 S6.5 W6.5 || IELTS 2nd attempt L8.5 R7.5 S7.5 W6 || PTE A ???


----------



## anulpr

Hi all,

Just found one site for practice, thought to share with all.

Using English for Academic Purposes


----------



## cozmopravesh

tikki2282 said:


> Thank so much for the quick response.. I appreciate!!
> 
> Quick question - What does this 200 PDI means. Also can we have any number of PDF zips with size < 3 MB.


200 DPI not PDI.

DPI is Dots Per Inch. It is used to measure the clarity of a picture. When you scan your doc you can choose DPI.

Choose 300 DPI.


Hope it will help.


----------



## cozmopravesh

eng.mohannad said:


> Seeking experts advice!
> 
> Hello,
> I am afraid from the reading section timing, so, I am thinking of skipping the whole "Multiple choice, choose multiple answers" section..
> I will Choose no options at all.. and will click next without even reading anything.. to save time for the rest of the sections.
> 
> Since I am aiming for 65+, do you think this is a good or bad idea?
> 
> Please advise guys. Thank you.


You can do so if you are unable to manage your time. However, Do not just skip this. 
Just click only one answer ( wild guess) and move forward.

This way, if the option happens to be correct, you will get 1 mark. And if it happens to be incorrect you will get 0 mark.

So better to click at least one option than leaving it blank.

Hope it helps.


----------



## cozmopravesh

ShermD said:


> That's a great idea, If we collect the questions and answers, this will definitely be a good way to get some extra marks easily. Everyone should contribute to this. One of my cousin bros and few of my friends did the exam, what they said were added to your questions . They don't remember the exact same question word by word. I guess their answers are also correct.
> 
> 1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
> 2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
> 3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse
> 
> 4: Where does the trees make food using sunlight through photosynthesis: The leaves
> 5: What is it called when refraction of light creates a colorful stripes appear on the sky when it's about to rain : Rainbow
> 6: How did the ancient humans travel when there were no transportation means available : By foot
> 7: What is it called when a planet goes around an another planet: Orbit
> 8: How many sides does a octagon have: 8
> 9: What kind of organ do fish use to breathe: Gill
> 10: What is it called water droplets or ice crystals suspended in the air at or near the Earth's surface: Mist
> 
> Copy all the questions and post with your own questions.



Friends, so many of us have taken PTE test recently, please contribute here.


1: Where do we hang our cloths- Door or Closet : Closet
2: What is the habitat of Camel: Desert
3: What is it called when moon comes between Sun and Earth: Eclipse

4: Where does the trees make food using sunlight through photosynthesis: The leaves
5: What is it called when refraction of light creates a colorful stripes appear on the sky when it's about to rain : Rainbow 
6: How did the ancient humans travel when there were no transportation means available : By foot 
7: What is it called when a planet goes around an another planet: Orbit
8: How many sides does a octagon have: 8
9: What kind of organ do fish use to breathe: Gill 
10: What is it called water droplets or ice crystals suspended in the air at or near the Earth's surface: Mist


Copy all the questions and post with your own questions.


Let's help and be helped .....lane:


----------



## eng.mohannad

cozmopravesh said:


> You can do so if you are unable to manage your time. However, Do not just skip this.
> Just click only one answer ( wild guess) and move forward.
> 
> This way, if the option happens to be correct, you will get 1 mark. And if it happens to be incorrect you will get 0 mark.
> 
> So better to click at least one option than leaving it blank.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Yeah.. This is the plan


----------



## HansenGunawan

Hi guys,
I have recently attempted PTE, but I have a problem with my time management in reading part especially MC question. I scored 73, but my target is 79. Need suggestion, guys.


----------



## l0nglive

With regards to scored test A and B. Do we get new test if we re-order?
it says "Buy More"
"Purchase additional PTE Academic practice tests and sample questions to try before you sit the exam."


----------



## identifier

Any one got the result this week ?


----------



## kamy58

l0nglive said:


> With regards to scored test A and B. Do we get new test if we re-order?
> it says "Buy More"
> "Purchase additional PTE Academic practice tests and sample questions to try before you sit the exam."


You will get same tests


----------



## Rex123

identifier said:


> Any one got the result this week ?


I am still waiting for it. The comment about ON HOLD is removed, but I cannot open it. Tell me to wait for an email then I am able to watch it.


----------



## identifier

Rex123 said:


> I am still waiting for it. The comment about ON HOLD is removed, but I cannot open it. Tell me to wait for an email then I am able to watch it.


when was your exam?


----------



## JohnMan5

Guys, I read through all the pages until page 466, all of you have shared many helpful materials, But none of you have shared Silver or Gold preparation kits, and many of you have faced the real exam, so, you must have bought that, some have mentioned that they have bought that, but they also don't bother to share it although some have requested you. I know you have spent money on it, but there are some people who can't afford to have those. Please be kind and share the kindness.


----------



## l0nglive

kamy58 said:


> You will get same tests


Thanks,
Lucky I didn't pull the trigger. I have test B which I will do later.


----------



## Redbox

Will be appearing for the test on the fifth try, always failing in speaking. May I ask for an advice for those who crack the test. Is the mic positioning matters? How loud you need to speak? Do I really need to pronounce the words slowly so that computer can recognize my voice?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexism

JohnMan5 said:


> Guys, I read through all the pages until page 466, all of you have shared many helpful materials, But none of you have shared Silver or Gold preparation kits, and many of you have faced the real exam, so, you must have bought that, some have mentioned that they have bought that, but they also don't bother to share it although some have requested you. I know you have spent money on it, but there are some people who can't afford to have those. Please be kind and share the kindness.


Hi mate, you may have read all the pages but not all the posts where somebody mentioned it before that scored tests A and B can only be used once, and the users cannot save it. That's why someone has to purchase the same tests again. Members here are already so kind to share all the possible materials and more importantly helpful advice.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

JohnMan5 said:


> Guys, I read through all the pages until page 466, all of you have shared many helpful materials, But none of you have shared Silver or Gold preparation kits, and many of you have faced the real exam, so, you must have bought that, some have mentioned that they have bought that, but they also don't bother to share it although some have requested you. I know you have spent money on it, but there are some people who can't afford to have those. Please be kind and share the kindness.



Bro 
It makes me feel amazed to know 
Someone is in the procedure of applying AUS PR
And will spend thousands of dollars 
But cannot afford to spend meagre 35$ on practice test 
This is deafening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zigon105

identifier said:


> Any one got the result this week ?


I sat for the exam on the 19th in Dubai, did not get the results yet. Still waiting...


----------



## Rex123

JohnMan5 said:


> Guys, I read through all the pages until page 466, all of you have shared many helpful materials, But none of you have shared Silver or Gold preparation kits, and many of you have faced the real exam, so, you must have bought that, some have mentioned that they have bought that, but they also don't bother to share it although some have requested you. I know you have spent money on it, but there are some people who can't afford to have those. Please be kind and share the kindness.



If you had read posts properly, you would realize by now that it can be used only once.


----------



## Rex123

identifier said:


> when was your exam?


ON 18th


----------



## JohnMan5

Alexism said:


> Hi mate, you may have read all the pages but not all the posts where somebody mentioned it before that scored tests A and B can only be used once, and the users cannot save it. That's why someone has to purchase the same tests again. Members here are already so kind to share all the possible materials and more importantly helpful advice.


Please read again, I'm talking about Silver and Gold preparation kits, not timed scored test


----------



## JohnMan5

Yogi4Aus said:


> Bro
> It makes me feel amazed to know
> Someone is in the procedure of applying AUS PR
> And will spend thousands of dollars
> But cannot afford to spend meagre 35$ on practice test
> This is deafening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some people have very tight budget, there is a difference between spending for "want" and "need" .. PTE-A Exam - "need" , Visa fee - "need" , Agent fee - "want" , additional practice tests - "want" .. so if some one help with the "want" sections it would be a great help to that person indeed.  , no other person will pay for others agent fees, so they can submit their own without a agent to save money, but when it comes to practice tests cannot do it that way. It's ok if you think that "I spend this much and I don't want some one to score even 1 mark from my money".  I just asked to share the kindness if you can


----------



## JohnMan5

Rex123 said:


> If you had read posts properly, you would realize by now that it can be used only once.


If you read my post properly, I'm talking about Silver and Gold preparation kits, not timed scored test


----------



## andyyangjian

Rex123 said:


> ON 18th


i did my test on 19th, still have on hold status, maybe i will need to wait one more day


----------



## identifier

andyyangjian said:


> i did my test on 19th, still have on hold status, maybe i will need to wait one more day


 We are on the same boat bro


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Me and Everyone has shared kindness
But the fact as already told by everyone 
Practice tests in gold and silver kits is for one time use only 
And if someone who purchases will definitely use it and not gift it!

And secondly I don't agree to commodities you have put in want and need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbox

JohnMan5 said:


> some people have very tight budget, there is a difference between spending for "want" and "need" .. PTE-A Exam - "need" , Visa fee - "need" , Agent fee - "want" , additional practice tests - "want" .. so if some one help with the "want" sections it would be a great help to that person indeed.  , no other person will pay for others agent fees, so they can submit their own without a agent to save money, but when it comes to practice tests cannot do it that way. It's ok if you think that "I spend this much and I don't want some one to score even 1 mark from my money".  I just asked to share the kindness if you can


Think of it as investment. The more you invest, the more you will gain afterwards.


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Experts,

Wanted to ask, in RE-Tell lecture and summarize written text, Is it good to use words like the Author says or the writer says and explains?


----------



## ShermD

vivsontime said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Wanted to ask, in RE-Tell lecture and summarize written text, Is it good to use words like the Author says or the writer says and explains?


Re-tell lecture is a lecturer of some kind. And you won't hear any authors, but the lecturers giving lectures. So, don't use "Author says", "Based upon author" .. those are for your research papers etc , it's better to use the phrases such as "As per the lecturer" etc. If you hear any different type of audio (rarely) such as audio recording of a cricket commentary etc. just use "As per the commentator" etc. but never "Author"


----------



## Rex123

JohnMan5 said:


> If you read my post properly, I'm talking about Silver and Gold preparation kits, not timed scored test


Please check your previous comment about "NEED and WANT" you mentioned there about practice tests. (READ PROPERLY AGAIN)

:eyebrows:


----------



## ShermD

And I found this would be useful to many people who are weak in spellings. I haven't seen this mentioned in anywhere else in the practice books as well, so, this is a secret  

The writing, and listening sections measure your ability of spellings, so, if you wanted to write "contagious" and you wrote "contagous", their server will recognize that you wanted to write "contagious" not "contagous", so, they will offer you some marks for using the word, but also they will deduct few marks for your mistake. The proportion between "marks added for using that word:marks deducted for mistake" depends on the difficulty of the word you use. For example.

For, "contagious:contagous" they may offer you 1 mark for the using of that word, and further deduct 0.75 marks for the mistake. so you'll end up with + 0.25 marks for using that word with spelling mistakes

But, for, "Animal:Animl: they won't offer you any marks for using that word because that is a simple word, you aren't suppose to misspell that word, further, they will deduct you 0.5 marks for your mistake. so, you'll end up with -0.5 marks for using that word with spelling mistakes

above marking scheme is for you to get a rough idea only. Not the exact same marking scheme that they will use. 

So, it's better not to make mistakes but don't worry much about spelling mistakes of difficult words as they will mostly end up in ++ marks


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Can I get a link to this scoring/ marking scheme guide
I have exam on 26th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivsontime

ShermD said:


> Re-tell lecture is a lecturer of some kind. And you won't hear any authors, but the lecturers giving lectures. So, don't use "Author says", "Based upon author" .. those are for your research papers etc , it's better to use the phrases such as "As per the lecturer" etc. If you hear any different type of audio (rarely) such as audio recording of a cricket commentary etc. just use "As per the commentator" etc. but never "Author"


Thanks for a quick response....It's my 4th attempt so just want to careful this time..not repeating my mistakes...:boxing:

How about the summarize written text? can i write for example..


The given paragraph explains or the paragraph refers...


----------



## Alexism

JohnMan5 said:


> Please read again, I'm talking about Silver and Gold preparation kits, not timed scored test


Hi again my friend,
I think we have a minor misunderstanding here. The silver and gold kits you are talking about actually contains the scored tests A,B that I mentioned, so basically, they are the same things. Therefore, no one can share even if they want to. Best of luck to your PTE preparation and mine as well.


----------



## ShermD

vivsontime said:


> Thanks for a quick response....It's my 4th attempt so just want to careful this time..not repeating my mistakes...:boxing:
> 
> How about the summarize written text? can i write for example..
> 
> 
> The given paragraph explains or the paragraph refers...


Not necessary to write those things. (No need of an opening sentence) Just write the summary.


----------



## Haychel

Hey all,

After 4 tries with PTE, I've finally got my desired results: 

LRSW: 90/84/85/90 (21 SEP 2015)

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 78
Pronunciation 77
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

The first 3 tries I did with them, they consistently marked my speaking score down to around 60, which was really weird, as I'm very confident with my speaking abilities. I decided to switch the test center and very fortunately, I finally get the scores I need! If any of you are struggling with your speaking scores, but you're confident with it, I highly recommend you to switch a center.

Anyway, submitted EOI today with 65 points, hope for the best!


----------



## thisarapc

If you are in melb, can you tel me which centre did you do your last test?
cheers


----------



## garybains

Hi , how do i improve my writing ? i took pte test and i got L 67, R 72, S 77, W59.


----------



## Haychel

thisarapc said:


> If you are in melb, can you tel me which centre did you do your last test?
> cheers


I went to the center at Cliftons, around 15 minutes walk from Flinders Street station:

PLT at Cliftons Melbourne 
Level 1 
440 Collins Street 
Melbourne, Victoria 3000 
Australia 
1800 - 023 - 095


----------



## thisarapc

Thank you


----------



## ShermD

Please provide me a discount code for the timed scored practice test 2, the PTE2015 doesn't work


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Query on short questions answers 

Does 3 seconds speaker going off rule
Apply here
Which mean if u don't answer in 3secs
Speaker goes off? For this section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbox

ShermD said:


> Please provide me a discount code for the timed scored practice test 2, the PTE2015 doesn't work


The promo code PTE2015 is for a discount for booking a PTE Academic test. There is no discount for purchasing scored practice test.


----------



## WanderBug

Yogi4Aus said:


> Query on short questions answers
> 
> Does 3 seconds speaker going off rule
> Apply here
> Which mean if u don't answer in 3secs
> Speaker goes off? For this section
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It applies for any speaking section


----------



## Yogi4Aus

WanderBug said:


> It applies for any speaking section



So no time to think about the answer?

I was doing samples on ptepractice.com where it recorded answers even after 5-6 seconds,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WanderBug

Yogi4Aus said:


> So no time to think about the answer?
> 
> I was doing samples on ptepractice.com where it recorded answers even after 5-6 seconds,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are pretty simple question, straight forward ones.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Ok thanks 


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## mandy2137

Haychel said:


> I went to the center at Cliftons, around 15 minutes walk from Flinders Street station:
> 
> PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> Level 1
> 440 Collins Street
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 1800 - 023 - 095


Congratulations for your score...Can you please tell how did you improve your score so dramatically in speaking?

Thanks


----------



## Haychel

mandy2137 said:


> Congratulations for your score...Can you please tell how did you improve your score so dramatically in speaking?
> 
> Thanks


I've always been confident with my speaking and I really didn't change my approach with test taking. I believe the test center didn't score me fairly, so I changed the center and I finally got a better score.


----------



## mandy2137

Haychel said:


> I've always been confident with my speaking and I really didn't change my approach with test taking. I believe the test center didn't score me fairly, so I changed the center and I finally got a better score.


Oh that's good...one of my friend also approached this technique. He attempted test 6 times and in 7th attempt he changed the test centers and nailed it.


----------



## rajanikhadka

*hi*

Hi TanuPatel,

I am sitting for this exam in about a month's time and really worried about writing and speaking. I need to get 79 in each band due to very high competition in my occupation( Accounting). Would you mind sharing the document you have prepared with pointers, please? I am going through this thread and it is quite a big one to locate every piece of information and I luckily stumbled across yours. Hope you don't mind. Thanks a lot,

Rajani
rajanikhadka at yahoo dot com



TanuPatel said:


> Hi, All the best for your upcoming exam.
> 
> For the writing section, below are my tips:
> 
> *Summarize Written Text:*
> 
> • I got 4 paragraphs to summarize in this section.Summarize each para, and then combine all of them, deleting irrelevant details. Use one or more prepositional phrases and discourse markers. Make sure the sentence is grammatically correct and you write only 1 sentence.
> 
> *Write essay: *
> 
> • Write atleast 200+ words
> • Vocabulary, Grammar, Discourse and Spelling are the key, ofcourse along with the content. So please allot some time to check these at the end.
> • Discourse can be easily achieved by using the words (Firstly, Secondly, Finally, In conclusion etc)
> • Use some idiomatic expressions - some general ones which we can use in most of the essays - Last but not the least, blessing in disguise, turn a blind eye etc
> • I used the format provided by IELTS Ryan youtube video to write essays. It helped me a lot.
> • You may refer to mmauk11's blog for essay pointers. Like him, I had prepared a list of pointers on the essays shared on this forum, so that I don't waste my time coming up with new ideas. You may PM me your email id, incase you want the doc.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii guys, I need 79 each to make a move to Australia..your suggestions are most welcomed Cheers


----------



## anulpr

Congrats!


----------



## kraviraj82

Haychel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> After 4 tries with PTE, I've finally got my desired results:
> 
> LRSW: 90/84/85/90 (21 SEP 2015)
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> The first 3 tries I did with them, they consistently marked my speaking score down to around 60, which was really weird, as I'm very confident with my speaking abilities. I decided to switch the test center and very fortunately, I finally get the scores I need! If any of you are struggling with your speaking scores, but you're confident with it, I highly recommend you to switch a center.
> 
> Anyway, submitted EOI today with 65 points, hope for the best!


Congratulations Haychel. Can you please let us know ur previous scores with exam dates, this will just give a light on my position and the level of preparation required. Thanks


----------



## ShermD

Redbox said:


> Think of it as investment. The more you invest, the more you will gain afterwards.


We've got a lot of valuable materials in this thread . Therefore, the Silver or Gold preparation kits should provide exact or near exact answers or questions to be a true investment over your money. Otherwise, it cannot be considered a true investment after we have this much of valuable paid (totally free  ) materials here. Is it still worth to buy??  .. If so, I'm gonna definitely buy it before my exam


----------



## Haychel

kraviraj82 said:


> Congratulations Haychel. Can you please let us know ur previous scores with exam dates, this will just give a light on my position and the level of preparation required. Thanks


They are all already in my signature.


----------



## kraviraj82

Haychel said:


> They are all already in my signature.


Oh Thanks. .. The mobile version doesn't show the signature. .let me check the site


----------



## iha

Haychel said:


> Hey all,
> 
> After 4 tries with PTE, I've finally got my desired results:
> 
> LRSW: 90/84/85/90 (21 SEP 2015)
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> The first 3 tries I did with them, they consistently marked my speaking score down to around 60, which was really weird, as I'm very confident with my speaking abilities. I decided to switch the test center and very fortunately, I finally get the scores I need! If any of you are struggling with your speaking scores, but you're confident with it, I highly recommend you to switch a center.
> 
> Anyway, submitted EOI today with 65 points, hope for the best!


Congratulations !!!!. Can you please share the materials to prepare for PTE.


----------



## Rex123

I would like to thank to this forum people. I got my desired score, 65+ yesterday. 

Special thanks to Sundeepai (The legend of heart), Krish4s(A prompt responder) and Mike95(last minutes adviser). I cannot do anything for your help but I only can say God bless you. :spit:

I will provide my exam experience soon.


----------



## Rex123

Hello everyone

Does anyone have idea which ID should be given while submitting EOI?

is it test taker ID or Registration ID?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Beldyev

JohnMan5 said:


> some people have very tight budget, there is a difference between spending for "want" and "need" .. PTE-A Exam - "need" , Visa fee - "need" , Agent fee - "want" , additional practice tests - "want" .. so if some one help with the "want" sections it would be a great help to that person indeed.  , no other person will pay for others agent fees, so they can submit their own without a agent to save money, but when it comes to practice tests cannot do it that way. It's ok if you think that "I spend this much and I don't want some one to score even 1 mark from my money".  I just asked to share the kindness if you can


Some people have another budget - budget of time. In this case pre-test is "need" to figure out what aspects you should improve to pass an exam in the shortest time possible.


----------



## andyyangjian

identifier said:


> We are on the same boat bro


my status changed to score not reportable today, hope results will be released asap


----------



## danumelb

Many congratulations Haychel,

It is great to see high scores in PTE. Could you please share your experience and how did you improve your results from each test. It seems you have cracked the code for PTE.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kkvijay

Hello Everyone, Could any one help me with re-evaluation process for PTE Writing, i got stuck @64 score and rest all good, any chances/hopes getting 1more mark after re-evaluation. Please advise


----------



## andyyangjian

kkvijay said:


> Hello Everyone, Could any one help me with re-evaluation process for PTE Writing, i got stuck @64 score and rest all good, any chances/hopes getting 1more mark after re-evaluation. Please advise


the chance to get any change of score is very low, because they will just use the sofetware re-assess your answers, which it is unlikely that you will receive a better score, you sould resit the test.


----------



## kamy58

Rex123 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Does anyone have idea which ID should be given while submitting EOI?
> 
> is it test taker ID or Registration ID?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Registration ID


----------



## Haychel

danumelb said:


> Many congratulations Haychel,
> 
> It is great to see high scores in PTE. Could you please share your experience and how did you improve your results from each test. It seems you have cracked the code for PTE.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My experience isn't much different from most of you guys, really. 

I have been performing consistent well in IELTS, but I could never surpass the band-8 writing hurdle. I really think your scores for IELTS are on the chopping board of the markers, as I have been screwed over by subjectivity in multiple attempts. I was so tired of that and I tried looking for other tests that can also give me the points that I need.

TOEFL was not an option, since you need to score 30/30 for writing, I believe. So, realistically, PTE-A seems to be the most plausible choice, and I took it.

Now, please bare in mind that I have always been rather confident with my English ability, so I took PTE-A with that mindset. I still prepared a lot before sitting the test, thanks to all the materials available in this thread. (For all the people asking for them, just take some time and do some research yourself. If you really want to achieve the scores, don't be lazy about it! All the resources are in this thread!)

For the first 3 attempts, the test center consistently marked my speaking score to 60. I was doubting whether I really performed that poorly. As a result, I bought the gold preparation kit and did test A. My speaking score for that came out as 88, proving that I really should not have a problem with my speaking.

Knowing that, on my 4th attempt, I switched my test center. (We have 3 available centers here in Melbourne) Very fortunately, the switch of test center did it for me and I finally got my scores.

=============

So the take-away for this is: if you're really confident with your English (consistent score of 7-8 in IELTS), but you're somehow struggling with PTE-A, try switching to another center. Who knows? You might get the score like me!

For others, you really can't take shortcuts with English. The free studying resources here in this thread, or trying to remember all the question types like someone started a while ago will only help you so much. 

You need to do constructive studies like reading real newspapers or magazines. Learn how academic English is written and try to write it in the same format. When you have honed your skills, come back and NOW you should do these practice tests. Remember, they're here to familiarize you with the test, NOT improve your knowledge with English. Without actually knowing the language, you're going to suffer greatly in all the sections, particularly with reading.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Anyone plz help me in speaking and reading part.whether we should speak slow or fast?


----------



## fhzard

Haychel said:


> My experience isn't much different from most of you guys, really.
> 
> I have been performing consistent well in IELTS, but I could never surpass the band-8 writing hurdle. I really think your scores for IELTS are on the chopping board of the markers, as I have been screwed over by subjectivity in multiple attempts. I was so tired of that and I tried looking for other tests that can also give me the points that I need.
> 
> TOEFL was not an option, since you need to score 30/30 for writing, I believe. So, realistically, PTE-A seems to be the most plausible choice, and I took it.
> 
> Now, please bare in mind that I have always been rather confident with my English ability, so I took PTE-A with that mindset. I still prepared a lot before sitting the test, thanks to all the materials available in this thread. (For all the people asking for them, just take some time and do some research yourself. If you really want to achieve the scores, don't be lazy about it! All the resources are in this thread!)
> 
> For the first 3 attempts, the test center consistently marked my speaking score to 60. I was doubting whether I really performed that poorly. As a result, I bought the gold preparation kit and did test A. My speaking score for that came out as 88, proving that I really should not have a problem with my speaking.
> 
> Knowing that, on my 4th attempt, I switched my test center. (We have 3 available centers here in Melbourne) Very fortunately, the switch of test center did it for me and I finally got my scores.
> 
> =============
> 
> So the take-away for this is: if you're really confident with your English (consistent score of 7-8 in IELTS), but you're somehow struggling with PTE-A, try switching to another center. Who knows? You might get the score like me!
> 
> For others, you really can't take shortcuts with English. The free studying resources here in this thread, or trying to remember all the question types like someone started a while ago will only help you so much.
> 
> You need to do constructive studies like reading real newspapers or magazines. Learn how academic English is written and try to write it in the same format. When you have honed your skills, come back and NOW you should do these practice tests. Remember, they're here to familiarize you with the test, NOT improve your knowledge with English. Without actually knowing the language, you're going to suffer greatly in all the sections, particularly with reading.


Would you please tell which centre do you take in the first three attemptsand what centre you switch to in Melboune . I'm considering going to Melbourne for tests because in Sydney there are only two test centres ,Navitas and Plt, and it seems the interval between test registration are as long as one month. I only got 64 in my Speaking in last attempt so have to redo it.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Anyone who have experience of PTE Gandhinagar Gujarat center?
How is the center?
How are the results?


----------



## ShermD

od1n said:


> Some people have another budget - budget of time. In this case pre-test is "need" to figure out what aspects you should improve to pass an exam in the shortest time possible.


hey guys, he's not talking about scored timed test .. he's talking about just the practice tests .. I agree with you for some extent but practice tests such as Silver and Gold are preparation kits not scored timed tests, so, I think he is correct, non-scored and non-timed test (Silver & Gold prep kits) should be labeled as "want" ... scored and timed test can be labeled as "need" I guess ..


----------



## kraviraj82

Did anybody took exam today in Holborn, London? The real exam was easy compared to practice but had many questions than the practice tests. It was difficult for me to manage the time.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Anyone plz tell me about speaking section whether we should speak fast or low and how to increase oral fluency and pronunciation


----------



## sach290386

Hi All,

Just appeared for PTE A and cleared the exam. The format is comparatively tricky as compared to IELTS or TOEFL but they are definitely more generous in marking. I have earlier appeared for IELTS, everything went good as per my knowledge, still I didnt clear. Just coz of .5 marks I got stuck. PTE much more practical and more objective. My suggestion will be definitely to take this exam if the aim is PR. Do take at least 1 mock exam this will help you to be more conversant with the format.


----------



## Abhayks

Just got my scores, 
What does this means ?? Which scores shall I submit to Visa 186 application ? 

Communicative Skills

Listening 88
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 88

Enabling skills

Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 88
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 83


----------



## jadu87

Congrats Abhay! This means you got 79+ in all categories and you can claim 20 points for English skills.



Abhayks said:


> Just got my scores,
> What does this means ?? Which scores shall I submit to Visa 186 application ?
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 88
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 88
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 88
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 83


----------



## Abhayks

Thanks Jadu. Loved seeing the magical words 

"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 80 points" , however, my date of Effect has changed to today (24/09/2015). I hope I do get invite quickly.


----------



## jadu87

You will be the first person to get invite on Oct-9th. No worries about that.

Get started with further steps, so that you don't need to wait for lodging visa.



Abhayks said:


> Thanks Jadu. Loved seeing the magical words
> 
> "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 80 points" , however, my date of Effect has changed to today (24/09/2015). I hope I do get invite quickly.


----------



## Abhayks

jadu87 said:


> You will be the first person to get invite on Oct-9th. No worries about that.
> 
> Get started with further steps, so that you don't need to wait for lodging visa.


What are the next steps Mate ? What documents might I need ? 
I'll be in China next month so better to prepare now so that my wife can apply.


----------



## jadu87

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html

This link should help you.



Abhayks said:


> What are the next steps Mate ? What documents might I need ?
> I'll be in China next month so better to prepare now so that my wife can apply.


----------



## Haychel

fhzard said:


> Would you please tell which centre do you take in the first three attemptsand what centre you switch to in Melboune . I'm considering going to Melbourne for tests because in Sydney there are only two test centres ,Navitas and Plt, and it seems the interval between test registration are as long as one month. I only got 64 in my Speaking in last attempt so have to redo it.


My first three was with (unsuccessful, 60 speaking on average):

Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne Australia 
Level 14, 
300 La Trobe Street, 
Melbourne, Victoria 3000 
Australia 
613 9670 4899


*My 4th attempt was with (successful, 80+ for everything):

PLT at Cliftons Melbourne 
Level 1 
440 Collins Street 
Melbourne, Victoria 3000 
Australia 
1800 - 023 - 095*


----------



## Angela J

Hi Any one, I would be very glad if some one could share me the preparation material for PTE exam. I didn't find any material in online


----------



## jadu87

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-448.html#post8220426

The above post has compilation of few materials. Apart from the above go through this thread, yuo can find heaps of materials.



Angela J said:


> Hi Any one, I would be very glad if some one could share me the preparation material for PTE exam. I didn't found any material in online


----------



## Angela J

Angela J said:


> Hi Any one, I would be very glad if some one could share me the preparation material for PTE exam. I didn't find any material in online


Ty, I have gone through the thread but I couldn't find any.


----------



## Abhayks

Haychel said:


> My first three was with (unsuccessful, 60 speaking on average):
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne Australia
> Level 14,
> 300 La Trobe Street,
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 613 9670 4899
> 
> 
> *My 4th attempt was with (successful, 80+ for everything):
> 
> PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> Level 1
> 440 Collins Street
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 1800 - 023 - 095*


I too will strongly recommend PLT. My first attempt there and got the desired score. Would also recommend going through videos of "EK English" on you tube. The only preparation I did was to watch these videos. I'm living in Australia and have a working knowledge of English, these videos helped me a lot with understanding what to expect in questions and what answer a computer scorer will like. 

Writing 88, Listening 88, Speaking 90, Reading 90.


----------



## Abhayks

Angela J said:


> Ty, I have gone through the thread but I couldn't find any.


Hi Angela,
You might want to go through these videos. These helped me a lot. "EK English" presents the entire test in a beautiful way. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLRB-cQkcmmhqxTDvtjefnw


----------



## fhzard

Haychel said:


> My first three was with (unsuccessful, 60 speaking on average):
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne Australia
> Level 14,
> 300 La Trobe Street,
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 613 9670 4899
> 
> 
> *My 4th attempt was with (successful, 80+ for everything):
> 
> PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> Level 1
> 440 Collins Street
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 1800 - 023 - 095*


Thank you very much. Your writting scores are so consistent close to full marks.
Can you share the questions you faced during these test and how you approach them. I've been attempting questions on Macmillan and PTE plus and my grades of writting was around 70 in my score tests and last attempt,my IELTs grades are 6.5. I just follow introduction-two paragraph-conclusion to every question with some of my experiences. What would be the best way to improve writting scores?


----------



## fhzard

Hi Abhayks,
Your scores are so amazing. Can you share your approach to essay questions. I'm so curious for what criterias are for the full mark essays.


----------



## mp71240

Congratulations Abhayks.


----------



## unanoche

andyyangjian said:


> me too, i guess sth wrong happened to the 19/9 tests. But we can do nothing but wait


There is nothing wrong with the delay. I took the test on 12th September (Saturday) and got the scores on 18th (Friday). May be Saturday tests takes 4-5 working days.

As you had taken the test on 19th, wait till 25th for the scores to be released.


----------



## Abhayks

fhzard said:


> Hi Abhayks,
> Your scores are so amazing. Can you share your approach to essay questions. I'm so curious for what criterias are for the full mark essays.


Thanks mp71240.

Hi Fhzard,
I have appeared for PTE just yesterday ( 23/09/2015) and found that being natural helps. Write simple sentences which we speak in normal day and there are less chances of spelling mistakes or grammatical errors. Specifically for essays, I would strongly recommend to go through these videos, they are great help 














Most important point is that the first paragraph is nothing but a re-phrase of question. Also it will help to read a lot of essays that are part of this thread. My essay did not come from the pool of essays, but I had the structure clear in my mind and was easy.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

I have test on 26th September
Took first scored test on 5sep with scores(without much prep)66. 59. 61.65
Want to take 2nd scored test today with fairly good prep-but their site says there will be delay in scoring results for scored practice test 
Really want to introspect if I am doing fine for 79+ and need immediate result to analyse the same

What else should I do?


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Yogi4Aus said:


> I have test on 26th September
> Took first scored test on 5sep with scores(without much prep)66. 59. 61.65
> Want to take 2nd scored test today with fairly good prep-but their site says there will be delay in scoring results for scored practice test
> Really want to introspect if I am doing fine for 79+ and need immediate result to analyse the same
> 
> What else should I do?
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


At which place you are taking exam?

I want to know about Gandhinagar Gujarat center.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

I am taking it at
Delhi ,greater Kailash 
Morning schedule 


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Yogi4Aus said:


> I am taking it at
> Delhi ,greater Kailash
> Morning schedule
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


OK... Thanks. Best of Luck.


----------



## JK684

fhzard said:


> Hi Abhayks,
> Your scores are so amazing. Can you share your approach to essay questions. I'm so curious for what criterias are for the full mark essays.


Refer the below link. You will get some tips. It helped me in getting a good score.

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## Haychel

fhzard said:


> Thank you very much. Your writting scores are so consistent close to full marks.
> Can you share the questions you faced during these test and how you approach them. I've been attempting questions on Macmillan and PTE plus and my grades of writting was around 70 in my score tests and last attempt,my IELTs grades are 6.5. I just follow introduction-two paragraph-conclusion to every question with some of my experiences. What would be the best way to improve writting scores?


Abhayks has already included some fantastic videos about essays, so I wouldn't elaborate too much. I usually just follow a broad structure:

1. Introduction 
2. Rebuttal (optional)
3. Main point 1
4. Main point 2
5. Conclusion

In the introduction, rephrase the question and *clearly* state your view, whether you agree or disagree. I do not recommend going for the middle position as it is more difficult to write for both sides.

For the rebuttal paragraph, it is optional. It is just there in case you don't have enough words. Just briefly talk about the points that are opposite of your position so you can rebut them later with stronger main points.

Other paragraphs should be quite straightforward. Remember to try and use a variety of vocabulary, use academic writing style, and be careful with spelling and grammar.


----------



## kraviraj82

andyyangjian said:


> i did my test on 19th, still have on hold status, maybe i will need to wait one more day


Hey, did u receive ur score. After how many days you received the score? I took yesterday 23rd and waiting for the result.


----------



## thisarapc

Congratulations, Can you give me a quick response. In speaking, if you finished your answer before the timeout, did you just waited until it get completed or just pressed the next button to go to next question?
Many thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

thisarapc said:


> Congratulations, Can you give me a quick response. In speaking, if you finished your answer before the timeout, did you just waited until it get completed or just pressed the next button to go to next question?
> Many thanks.


you can press the next button, no need to wait it to be completed


----------



## 1400ashi

Angela J said:


> Hi Any one, I would be very glad if some one could share me the preparation material for PTE exam. I didn't find any material in online


Hi Angela,

Hope this helps.

1.	Pearson tests
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice - 
2.	Speaking Part
Regarding speaking part I think you need to practice hard on retell lecture as this is where most people lack. There is a technique to take notes for the lecture part known as the T Method of taking notes. If you search on youtube you can get more details.
The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
https://pteacademicreview.wordpress....-essay-topics/ 
Also, you can evaluate your essay writing from here 
Online Proofreader: Pre-Grade Your Essay | Paper Rater 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...independent-189-visa-my-view.html#post6968818 
3.	PTE short answer compilation
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/815002-pte-short-answer-compilation.html
4.	PTE Experience of candidates
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-305.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-320.html 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-322.html 

5.	Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

4: TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

6. For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0

6.	Here you can download 150 Academic Standard Sample Essay: 

https://kickass.so/usearch/IELTS 1...ith Answers/

7.	Experts comments on PTE speaking
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/785650-pte-speaking.html#post7581306 
8.	Discount codes for PTE:
REFER15
PTE2015

9.	Describing bar charts
EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1
10.	vocab used for describing graphs
Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet
11.	score guide
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf
12.	vocab for graphs, charts and diagrams
https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf
13.	ielts pie chart exercise
IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary
14.	macmillan pdf
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa
Cd1
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpMkJPX0hiVWxXY2s&usp=sharing

CD2
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpUlVHRjlDRkVOdmM&usp=sharing

CD3
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpS3U0NUZ1d2JKZTA&usp=sharing

Audio tracks to be downloaded
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpeER1OXNtMEVfRHM/view?pli=1

PTE Testbuilder by Macmillan
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpR0lnYlNYUndlNk0/view?pli=1

Practice tests
Using English for Academic Purposes


----------



## andyyangjian

Hi all,

My 19/9 test results finally released!!!

I got LRSW 71 77 68 76 all over 65!!!!!!!

But this is my 3rd attempt at Sydney Navitas centre


----------



## Mukeshdawar

No body is here for helping me in speaking?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Mukeshdawar said:


> No body is here for helping me in speaking?


You are the best person who can help yourself...
However, one can provide tips and there are heaps of tips available in this forum. Instead of reiterating the same question, refer entire thread please.


----------



## 1400ashi

Mukeshdawar said:


> No body is here for helping me in speaking?


Speaking Tips from the forum itself:

For e.g.: Some feel that in repeat sentence make not of the first letter so that it is easy to recollect.
Like Speaker says - The Meeting is scheduled at 4PM , making notes 'T M I S A 4'

However this didn't work out for me , I tend to lose concentration so my strategy was to close my eyes and listen to the sentence, understand the content and speak.


Speaking
I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a face palm on my greatly endeavored attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
My expectations: 65-70
Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol


Speaking
Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different. 

Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy ones. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.

Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow lose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.

I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of bar charts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How math’s and science are interlinked’, ‘How Napoleon III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.

Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day' That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.



Speaking
I found this section to be the most difficult. Even in the actual exam I could not repeat 2 -3 sentences correctly. But I was happy with my performance in read aloud. Also I didn’t finish my answers for a few describe graphs. ( I suppose marks are not deducted for this). Speaking requires utmost concentration and this section can be cracked if you are attentive throughout the exam.

General Tips
1. I practiced 'Read Aloud' from BBC's website. I read aloud articles on various topics ( not just the ones which I like) and recorded my response for all of them. 
2. I practiced describe graphs from the link for IELTS which was shared on this thread. I recorded all my responses some of which I have shared on the thread.
3. I am not sure of the markings in scored tests. I performed on same levels in scored test B ( which I ordered again and wasted my money) and in the actual exam. I scored only 69 in scored test but 90 in the actual one.
4. Finally please go through the score guide for PTE. It will help you immensely to understand the scoring pattern and strategize accordingly.


Describe Image Tips

To prepare for 'describe image' section, I used samples given on ieltsbudy.com

Basically you need to cover following 5 points

1- describe all elements of the image / Graph / Chart
2- their relationship
3-possible developments 
4-conclusion
5-what it implies 

Repeat sentence - I quickly wrote down the first letters of each word to help me remember them as I spoke it back

Multiple choice - Some options can be discounted quickly leaving you with only 1 or 2 options

Retell Lecture - I wrote down some info while listening. There were large chunks of the lecture I missed but this obviously didn't matter. I managed to fill the time talking about the bits I did write so content may not be as important as I had thought ?

Describe graph - As many on here have suggested I described what the graph is showing, detailed the highest value and the lowest (and when they occurred - which month or year for example), described any trends (risen over the period shown). I didn't feel I had done as well here as in the practice tests but again I must have done enough !


IELTS pie chart exercise
IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary


Vocab for graphs, charts and diagrams
https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf


Describing bar charts
EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1


Vocab used for describing graphs
Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Thanks 1400ashi for your valuable tips


----------



## Toshee

Hi Friends,

I am facing a lot of difficulty in re-order sentences.I followed the provided tips but when it comes to tough sentence,Its ends up with wrong selection.

Please suggest.


----------



## ShermD

I need the online exam to be end in 3 hours. Have a expiration day more than 25 days after bought the test. So, although, the Silver test preparation KIT says, it's scored .. does it has a 3 hour exam ? So, basically the silver test preparation KIT is , single use scored timed test + additional practice questions ? Will the silver Kit provide me with individual marks (Score report) at the end of the exam as same as the original exam ?


----------



## cozmopravesh

Yes, it will provide you the same result report as the actual one.


----------



## ashishjindal76

Hello,

Thanks for your valuable tips and your experience in the examination.

I would like to request you if you could provide me the links or the study material and possibly some on-line mock tests where I could practice.

Thanks and Regards
Ashish


----------



## 1400ashi

ashishjindal76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable tips and your experience in the examination.
> 
> I would like to request you if you could provide me the links or the study material and possibly some on-line mock tests where I could practice.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Ashish


Here you go:

1.	Pearson tests
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice - 
2.	The Life as a Dreamer: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
https://pteacademicreview.wordpress....-essay-topics/ 
3.	Also, you can evaluate your essay writing from here 
Online Proofreader: Pre-Grade Your Essay | Paper Rater 
4.	Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

4: TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5.	For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0


6.	Here you can download 150 Academic Standard Sample Essay: 

https://kickass.so/usearch/IELTS 1...ith Answers/

7.	Describing bar charts
EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1
8.	vocab used for describing graphs
Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet
9.	score guide
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf
10.	vocab for graphs, charts and diagrams
https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf
11.	ielts pie chart exercise
IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary
12.	macmillan pdf
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3ajfrpvc/AADTgENtISh0k9Eq29fbQTepa
Cd1
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpMkJPX0hiVWxXY2s&usp=sharing

CD2
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpUlVHRjlDRkVOdmM&usp=sharing

CD3
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8Xyk44qOUGpS3U0NUZ1d2JKZTA&usp=sharing

Audio tracks to be downloaded
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpeER1OXNtMEVfRHM/view?pli=1

PTE Testbuilder by Macmillan
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpR0lnYlNYUndlNk0/view?pli=1

Practice tests
Using English for Academic Purposes


----------



## gd2015

Toshee said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am facing a lot of difficulty in re-order sentences.I followed the provided tips but when it comes to tough sentence,Its ends up with wrong selection.
> 
> Please suggest.


There is a lot of material online. Even I found re-order sentences quite difficult. But I search for online materials and practiced hard.
In India there is a lot of material for CAT exams. You can use those re-order sentences and practice.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Just did my 2nd scored test
SCORES LRSW:80,69,63,79
Do you guys think I am ready?
I am aiming 79+

Previous 1st scored test: 66,59,61,65

Exam on 26th Sep 
One day inbetween
Is it possible to change reading/speaking?


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Yogi4Aus said:


> Just did my 2nd scored test
> SCORES LRSW:80,69,63,79
> Do you guys think I am ready?
> I am aiming 79+
> 
> Previous 1st scored test: 66,59,61,65
> 
> Exam on 26th Sep
> One day inbetween
> Is it possible to change reading/speaking?
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


I got similar score in 1st practice test. Got just 32 in pronunciation. What's your first practice test pronunciation score?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Well I got 53 then!


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## kamy58

ShermD said:


> I need the online exam to be end in 3 hours. Have a expiration day more than 25 days after bought the test. So, although, the Silver test preparation KIT says, it's scored .. does it has a 3 hour exam ? So, basically the silver test preparation KIT is , single use scored timed test + additional practice questions ? Will the silver Kit provide me with individual marks (Score report) at the end of the exam as same as the original exam ?


Yes, it will score your test similar to real exam


----------



## tirik.ijrad

My scores are LRSW - 61 55 56 57 and enablers are,
Grammar 47
Oral fluency 44
Pronunciation 32
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 47.
Is it worth to take PTE exam?
I'm targeting 65+ in each.


----------



## sunny_australia

*Speaking*

Hi Guys 

Can somebody give any links where i can practice my spoken eng

Regards


----------



## sunny_australia

Hi Guys 

Can somebody give any links where i can practice my spoken eng

Regards


----------



## Abhayks

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can somebody give any links where i can practice my spoken eng
> 
> Regards


Hi Sunny,
I would recommend three easy and entertaining ways to improve English :: 

1) READ a LOT. Read anything that fancies you. I like mobile phones, so read a lot of iOS, Android and Windows phone sites. These sites maintain my interest and at the same time exposes me to English words and sentences. (Don't try porn as those sites normally have really bad/unstructured English  ).

2) Watch a lot of English shows. Even if its comedy shows, like Friends or Big bang theory. Other shows I would suggest are Orange is the new black, Suits, Weeds, Breaking Bad, House of Cards etc. These are all very famous in Australia. All are very addictive. Best part is that you are learning English while getting entertained. Binge-viewing is the way to go. 

3) Sing songs, English songs I mean . Put on your headphone and sing along with your favourite singer. Don't care if others like your song or not, you are NOT singing for them, you are singing to improve your English speaking skills. Sing till you feel that your fluency and pronunciation is matching the singer. I normally go in my backyard and sing, or simply switch on radio in the car and sing along. 

Above three will cover your Reading, Listening and Speaking part of the exam. You will learn a lot of new words and their common usage. You'll be very comfortable with listening to English sentences/ paragraphs and make out their meaning. Once you are able to do this, Writing will come naturally. 

There are tips/ cheat codes for clearing the test, however, nothing beats having a good command over the language.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bottom line with speaking is, if you get 67-70 in your speaking scored test - you can aim for 79+. If lower then usually 65+. Well, thats my experience doing tests and observing posts here. 

Practice wont help to male 60 into 80 in shor-term.


----------



## Abhayks

tirik.ijrad said:


> My scores are LRSW - 61 55 56 57 and enablers are,
> Grammar 47
> Oral fluency 44
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47.
> Is it worth to take PTE exam?
> I'm targeting 65+ in each.


Practice more my friend, practice more. Its an expensive test, better clear in one go.


----------



## gnt

Guys , 

I have an exam in 3rd October; If i buy Gold Test Preparation Kit ; it has two practice scored test; after completing the 1st test when do I get the results. 

Please help.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have an exam in 3rd October; If i buy Gold Test Preparation Kit ; it has two practice scored test; after completing the 1st test when do I get the results.
> 
> Please help.



You will get the results within 30 minutes.


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## gnt

Yogi4Aus said:


> You will get the results within 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015



Thank You Yogi ;


----------



## andreyx108b

gnt said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have an exam in 3rd October; If i buy Gold Test Preparation Kit ; it has two practice scored test; after completing the 1st test when do I get the results.
> 
> Please help.


10 minutes. usually that is.


----------



## vivsontime

Guys, Gave the test yesterday and what a miss this time...

Here are the scores 
L : 65
R : 64
W : 69
S : 68

Is there a chance to get that 1 mark in reading by revaluation?


----------



## Abhayks

vivsontime said:


> Guys, Gave the test yesterday and what a miss this time...
> 
> Here are the scores
> L : 65
> R : 64
> W : 69
> S : 68
> 
> Is there a chance to get that 1 mark in reading by revaluation?


OOPS !! That sure hurts. The evaluation is via Computer, so do not think that revaluation will help. 

Try practicing more and give a re-exam. You might end up scoring 79+ each


----------



## vivsontime

Abhayks said:


> OOPS !! That sure hurts. The evaluation is via Computer, so do not think that revaluation will help.
> 
> Try practicing more and give a re-exam. You might end up scoring 79+ each


Thanks for you kind wishes..my skill fall under 190 subclass...so I have submitted the eoi with 60 points.

I would like to know what are the chances for that and can I update the eoi later when I score 65+?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhayks

vivsontime said:


> Thanks for you kind wishes..my skill fall under 190 subclass...so I have submitted the eoi with 60 points.
> 
> I would like to know what are the chances for that and can I update the eoi later when I score 65+?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes you can modify/ update your EOI once your status changes. I have changed mine. Initially I had applied with 60 points but once I got PTE result, I have updated my EOI. The "Date of Effect" changes once you update your EOI. However, in most cases, extra points more than make up for the changed Date of Effect.


----------



## vivsontime

Abhayks said:


> Yes you can modify/ update your EOI once your status changes. I have changed mine. Initially I had applied with 60 points but once I got PTE result, I have updated my EOI. The "Date of Effect" changes once you update your EOI. However, in most cases, extra points more than make up for the changed Date of Effect.


How about the possibility to get a invite with 60 points? Less likely or impossible?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhayks

vivsontime said:


> How about the possibility to get a invite with 60 points? Less likely or impossible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Nothing is impossible. However, if I thought that 60 points were enough, I would have saved $330 and not given another PTE exam  
Do yourself a favor, practice more, and re-appear for PTE.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi, Your PTE scores seem to be really impressive. I'm planning to appear for PTE soon. I need 79+ in each band. Could you please help me with the methods of preparation you followed to get such good score ?


----------



## vivsontime

Abhayks said:


> Nothing is impossible. However, if I thought that 60 points were enough, I would have saved $330 and not given another PTE exam
> Do yourself a favor, practice more, and re-appear for PTE.


Thanks bro...will give it again on a weeks time...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt

Does any one have Discount Code for ptepractice.com ?? 

please help me if someone have it.


----------



## andyyangjian

gnt said:


> Does any one have Discount Code for ptepractice.com ??
> 
> please help me if someone have it.


Try code 'PTE2015' , it worked for my appointment 2 weeks ago


----------



## ShermD

andyyangjian said:


> Try code 'PTE2015' , it worked for my appointment 2 weeks ago


No, it didn't work for me, PTE2015 is for the main exam I guess not for the scored practice test, "gnt" is asking for a discount code for "ptepractice.com" .. I think "gnt" meant the scored practice tests ..


----------



## eashu007

ShermD said:


> No, it didn't work for me, PTE2015 is for the main exam I guess not for the scored practice test, "gnt" is asking for a discount code for "ptepractice.com" .. I think "gnt" meant the scored practice tests ..


There are no discount code for practice tests. PTE2015 is applicable for the PTE-A main exam.

Cheers,
Ashu


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Wish me luck guys
I have an exam tomorrow!!


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## Kdp2015

Yogi4Aus said:


> Wish me luck guys
> I have an exam tomorrow!!
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


All the best


----------



## gnt

Thanks guys i was asking for practice test .


----------



## vivsontime

Guys what are the best way to increase you score in reading and listening...I have followed the tips shared on the forum but would appreciate if anyone followed specifics strategy to improvise it..these are the only two which are holding me back..lacking by one or two marks.. 😢

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

Yogi4Aus said:


> Wish me luck guys
> I have an exam tomorrow!!
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


All the best mate, do share your experience. Also, do take care of myc in speaking. Make sure that any fan near by your seat is off.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Yogi4Aus said:


> Wish me luck guys
> I have an exam tomorrow!!
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


Best of luck mate....


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Vikram_99 said:


> All the best mate, do share your experience. Also, do take care of myc in speaking. Make sure that any fan near by your seat is off.



Ohh does that makes a difference 
I remember giving my last scored test at home with fan on high noise
With LRSW: 80,69,63,79 respectively 
Can I assume my speaking scores went bad for same reason??


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## gnt

I bought PTE Gold Kit ; was practicing a bit ; i must say its much hard then I thought it would be ; IELTS was still ok for me


----------



## Abhayks

:fingerscrossed: Just K your cool Ma, PTE will turn out to be really easy and good scoring. lane:


gnt said:


> I bought PTE Gold Kit ; was practicing a bit ; i must say its much hard then I thought it would be ; IELTS was still ok for me


----------



## Guest

Abhayks said:


> :fingerscrossed: Just K your cool Ma, PTE will turn out to be really easy and good scoring. lane:


Hey hi.mm you got impressive scores there. Can you guide how to score 80. Specially any tips n tricks in reading section?


----------



## shivha1988

Is it possible to purchase scored practice test using State Bank of India debit card? I tried, but the transaction got failed.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shavu

shivily said:


> Is it possible to purchase scored practice test using State Bank of India debit card? I tried, but the transaction got failed.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Only credit cards are accepted.


----------



## shivha1988

shavu said:


> Only credit cards are accepted.


Oh I was unaware of it.

Thank you for replying.


----------



## kaige

Hey my friends, please give me some advice for the coming PTE-A exam at Sept 30th.

My mock exam results as followsL, R, S, W)
Scored test A: 72,62,68,70
Scored test B: 69,58,65,65

Please tell me whether I can pass the real exam, and what part should I still improve to pass the real exam? Tks


----------



## m.vettri

kaige said:


> Hey my friends, please give me some advice for the coming PTE-A exam at Sept 30th.
> 
> My mock exam results as followsL, R, S, W)
> Scored test A: 72,62,68,70
> Scored test B: 69,58,65,65
> 
> Please tell me whether I can pass the real exam, and what part should I still improve to pass the real exam? Tks


Hi,
The real exam is slightly easier than the mock exam.
You need to improve your reading. reading is always a little difficult and time consuming. So you need to be quick.

Also, practice taking notes for retell lecture and writing notes for a friend. If you dont take notes, you will certainly forget and miss the details in the lecture.


All the best.


----------



## Vikram_99

Yogi4Aus said:


> Ohh does that makes a difference
> I remember giving my last scored test at home with fan on high noise
> With LRSW: 80,69,63,79 respectively
> Can I assume my speaking scores went bad for same reason??
> 
> 
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


Yes, that can be the reason, you can test it well by recording your voice at the beginning of the exam.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Yogi4Aus said:


> Ohh does that makes a difference
> I remember giving my last scored test at home with fan on high noise
> With LRSW: 80,69,63,79 respectively
> Can I assume my speaking scores went bad for same reason??
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


Yogi how was the exam?
Share essay topics and other topics of reading, listening and speaking as much as you can.


----------



## sunny_australia

Thanks Lot for info


----------



## barney83

Hi All,

I have some difficulty in repeat sentence for listening and speaking. Tried a few samples and lets say there are 10 sentences i need to repeat, only 4/10 i will get all correct. The rest i will not be able to repeat every single words as i might miss out a few words, especially those that have 10 or more words in a sentence. 

Any tips to counter this problem? My memorizing is not very good.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

barney83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some difficulty in repeat sentence for listening and speaking. Tried a few samples and lets say there are 10 sentences i need to repeat, only 4/10 i will get all correct. The rest i will not be able to repeat every single words as i might miss out a few words, especially those that have 10 or more words in a sentence.
> 
> Any tips to counter this problem? My memorizing is not very good.


I am too facing the same issue. Very poor short memory. It's due to my habit of understanding the meaning and not considering words. I repeat the same meaning sentence with altering some of the words (I forget the spoken words but know the meaning). I repeat 60% words correctly with 95% meaning accuracy.
Tried writing first letter of each spoken word but not much beneficial to me. If I concentrate on writing, understanding affects badly. So end up performing bad with that technique. 
Is there any master key solution for this problem?


----------



## happie2012

*Tips and tricks for PTE Academic*

Hi all,

Below are some of the tips and tricks that I followed to clear my PTE Academic.. Gave my test on July 31st and my overall score is 74%.
I wanted to share these details as soon as I got the result, but lazy me!

The below details were gathered by looking at a lot of online videos available w.r.t english skill assessment on youtube. Also the tcy online site is very useful with lots of materials at a reasonable cost. Thanks to these for helping me get an average score. Ok, enough praising... here comes my short tips and tricks to remember while practising/giving your exam:

Reading - multiple choice single answer
- Read the question
- Understand the question
- Do NOT read the answer options
- Read the text and understand what could be the answer to the question
- Then read the options and match what your answer with the options

Reading - multiple choice multiple answer
- Here order of the basic steps changes here. So
- Understand the question
- Read the options
- Then go through the text, trying to find options in the text

Ensure all part of the sentence in the answer choice is correct.

For both the above question types, aim is to read the text only once. To SAVE time.
- Read aloud
- Visualise
- Make gestures with your hand

Essay writing
- 1-3-1 essay (check youtube for this)
- topic
- thesis
- conclusion
- What is your position on the topic - opinion or argument. Do NOT be in a neutral position
- Explain using examples
- Standard of your english
- Check grammar / typo errors
- Table: Argument and counter argument

Intro the topic. Tell what is your position on the topic.
elaborate arugment 1 with eg
elaborate arugment 2 with eg
elaborate arugment 3 with eg
Kill the counter argument. Give your conclusion.
- Re-read and re-write to have the essay within the word limit

Summarize Paragraph
- Take notes
- Get the key points.
- Find what the paragraph is answering. i.e. Find the question
- Read aloud
- Identify the type of paragraph
- Sentence construction should have the correct grammar
- Know that you are generally reporting, which is generally in the past tense
- Leave out examples. 
- Focus on important points which are explained using examples
- Re-read what you have summarized and re-write / edit if needed
- Do NOT be in a hurry to move on. 
- Check grammar / typo errors

Speaking
- Be Loud and clear
- Dont eat up words
- Try and grasp the meaning
- Pronunciation is important
- Do NOT lower your voice while reading unknown / complicated words
- Plural or singular should be spoken correctly
- Tone of the speaker

This is not testing your memory. This is testing your speaking 

Describe Image
- Graph, charts and tables - know wat is measured, the units
- Trends / changes
- headings of the image if any
- "What is the image mainly showing?"
Increase, decrease, rise, fall, remain stable /steady, sudden increase / dec
Pie charts show proportions - equal, same, similar, about the same
- the smaller of the two, the largest group of, the most popular option, the least common, plummeted
- do not use the same words over and over again
- ascend, descend, decline, rocketed, plummeted
- slowly and steadily , rapidly and erratically, peak, reached a high, bottomed out, hit alow, levelled off
- identify extreme values, highest and lowest, largest and smallest, the most expensive and cheapest
- Use pause filters like - um, let me see, uh, anddd... Do NOT remain SILENT. 3 secs of silence will close the microphone

Retell Lecture
- Take notes
- Listen and grasp
- writing while listening may sometimes lose key points
- write abbreviations
- key words - names, numbers, dates, times, stressed words & phrases
- understand the main idea / purpose of the lecture
- identify speaker's tone or attitude. detect emotions
- use the 10 seconds to organize
- Use pause filters like - um, let me see, uh, anddd... Do NOT remain SILENT. 3 secs of silence will close the microphone

Answer short questions
- Listen carefully
- Say something
- Focus just on the answer
- Just repeat the sentence heard if you do not know the answer

Hope this helps. Enjoy learning!


----------



## indy2aus

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am too facing the same issue. Very poor short memory. It's due to my habit of understanding the meaning and not considering words. I repeat the same meaning sentence with altering some of the words (I forget the spoken words but know the meaning). I repeat 60% words correctly with 95% meaning accuracy.
> Tried writing first letter of each spoken word but not much beneficial to me. If I concentrate on writing, understanding affects badly. So end up performing bad with that technique.
> Is there any master key solution for this problem?


Yes, I was having the same problem. Now, I feel better;My miss rate is now 1 or 2 max words per sentence. This is ok for both listening and speaking; C'mn damn we cannot be 100% perfect, I convinced myself. 

After trying many techniques I settled with this, listen carefully and remember meaning of the sentence. Then try to reproduce meaning in your words. 

While reproducing, I figured out many problems;I had grammar, article and preposition usage problems. Use dictation URL Dictation practice and keep correcting those above 3 problems. After 50 exercises, you will see the real change. All the best.

I need one help; I am having real problem in Highlight correct summary in listening: in less than 3 seconds, we must to read all options. This is damn suicidal in given time. Any thoughts to share!


----------



## shavu

Any one has good ready essay on these topic:

* Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance.
* Education system that assess the student's learning by written exam is correct?what is your view? 

Kindly share.


----------



## jadu87

shavu said:


> Any one has good ready essay on these topic:
> 
> * Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance.
> * Education system that assess the student's learning by written exam is correct?what is your view?
> 
> Kindly share.



You can have a look at these essays and frame your own ideas.

IELTS Writing Task 2 Sample 481 - Formal examinations are the only effective way to assess a student's performance

http://www.testbig.com/ielts-writin...nly-effective-way-assess-students-performance


----------



## Ragul28

Thanks a lot for the share jadu87 bro...

Hope to sit for IELTS Academic for my Masters ....


----------



## AU_dream

Hi, 
I scored < 79 in Reading in attempt 1, <79 in speaking in attempt 2. The other sections are >79 in both attempts.
Do I need >79 in all sections in a single attempt, or can they consider best scores in each section from both attempts ?
I suspect I will need to give the exam again to get >79 in all sections in single attempt, but am asking here so that if you have seen a similar situation and there is work around, please let me know

Thanks


----------



## mp71240

AU_dream said:


> Hi,
> I scored < 79 in Reading in attempt 1, <79 in speaking in attempt 2. The other sections are >79 in both attempts.
> Do I need >79 in all sections in a single attempt, or can they consider best scores in each section from both attempts ?
> I suspect I will need to give the exam again to get >79 in all sections in single attempt, but am asking here so that if you have seen a similar situation and there is work around, please let me know
> 
> Thanks


Hi Au_dream,
Regarding your question and answer is , you need to get > 79 in all sections in single attempt.I have not seen any such type of situation so far and obviously there is no work around for the same.

I think, you are planning to claim 20 points so you should get >79 in each sections.


----------



## Sush1

Hi MP I have also scored greater than79 in both attempts except reading. Can you help with some tips.


----------



## AU_dream

mp71240 said:


> Hi Au_dream,
> Regarding your question and answer is , you need to get > 79 in all sections in single attempt.I have not seen any such type of situation so far and obviously there is no work around for the same.
> 
> I think, you are planning to claim 20 points so you should get >79 in each sections.


@mp71240 Thanks for your reply


----------



## ShermD

AU_dream said:


> Hi,
> I scored < 79 in Reading in attempt 1, <79 in speaking in attempt 2. The other sections are >79 in both attempts.
> Do I need >79 in all sections in a single attempt, or can they consider best scores in each section from both attempts ?
> I suspect I will need to give the exam again to get >79 in all sections in single attempt, but am asking here so that if you have seen a similar situation and there is work around, please let me know
> 
> Thanks


I'm afraid, they need you to have >79 in one sitting for all the 4 sections, if they asks for >79.


----------



## Zak86

Hi Friends,

I have attempted PTE twice but I'm unable to score 79+ in all modules (which is my target score). My scores are:

1st attempt: L 81 R 90 W 88 S 77
2nd attempt: L 74 R 84 W 78 S 81

Perhaps I was bit over confident in second attempt so didn't score very well in the end.

How do you think I should prepare for PTE and focus on my weaknesses? Any tips/recommendations would be highly appreciated.

Cheers,
Zak


----------



## kapildevvatsa

I am new to this thread and before I share my experience I would like to thankt everyone for sharing valuable knowledge.

I am working in Autralia for about 4 years. I have attempted Ielts 6 times and got 8 or 8.5 in reading , Speaking and listening section. Unfortunately, was never able to score more than 6.5 in wiritng. I attempted IELTS in Sydney, Auckland, Wellington and Melbourne during my assignments in these cities 

First time gave PTE yesterday and got my results today.

Score 
reading - 86
Writing - 90
Listening - 90
Speaking - 90

IELTS is just waste of money, Don't ever go for it if you are good with keyboard and clearly understand various accents


----------



## sunny_australia

*Official Guide Completed*

Hi Guys 

I have completed my official guide,what next i should do .
Is there any practice website to practice multi select,jumbled para graphs 

Regards


----------



## sunny_australia

*Question Types,Essay,Describe the Image*

HI Guys 

If any body has given exam recently .Can you guys please share essay topics,Describe the image types etc .It will very good for novice learners


----------



## m.vettri

sunny_australia said:


> HI Guys
> 
> If any body has given exam recently .Can you guys please share essay topics,Describe the image types etc .It will very good for novice learners



Hi,
the recent essay which I got was "Global weather change. who should take the lead role to solve it ? People, Companies or Government ?"


For describe image, you need to practice all types of chart. because you will have many describe image questions. not one.


----------



## vivsontime

sunny_australia said:


> HI Guys
> 
> If any body has given exam recently .Can you guys please share essay topics,Describe the image types etc .It will very good for novice learners


I got how law changes human nature..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Can someone throw some light on how fast or slow should we speak in read aloud section and in retell lecture


----------



## sunny_australia

*Thanks vettri*



m.vettri said:


> Hi,
> the recent essay which I got was "Global weather change. who should take the lead role to solve it ? People, Companies or Government ?"
> 
> 
> For describe image, you need to practice all types of chart. because you will have many describe image questions. not one.


Thanks vettri for sharing the info
Please let us know if you remember other things about exam


----------



## sunny_australia

*Thanks vivsontime*



vivsontime said:


> I got how law changes human nature..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks vivsontime.
Please let us know if you can other topics as well


----------



## akhiljohnforever

*help*



Mukeshdawar said:


> Can someone throw some light on how fast or slow should we speak in read aloud section and in retell lecture[/
> 
> 
> hey
> 
> 
> i also have same doubt,in practice audios they speaking in good speed but in that speed even google speech recognition cannot recognize their speech..so actally what we want to do?
> high speed or low speed?


----------



## WanderBug

AU_dream said:


> Hi,
> I scored < 79 in Reading in attempt 1, <79 in speaking in attempt 2. The other sections are >79 in both attempts.
> Do I need >79 in all sections in a single attempt, or can they consider best scores in each section from both attempts ?
> I suspect I will need to give the exam again to get >79 in all sections in single attempt, but am asking here so that if you have seen a similar situation and there is work around, please let me know
> 
> Thanks


You need to get above 79 in all the sections in a single test


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

I got my result today.

Listening 66
Reading 65
Speaking 65
Writing 63

Pronunciation 57
Oral Fluency 61
Written Discourse 90
Grammar 77
Vocabulary 72
Spelling 65

My question is I have got 63 in writing but on the other hand, I have got above 65 in all writing related components.
We all know that writing is mark based on Grammer, Spelling, Vocabulary and Written Discourse. Now, I have got above 65 in aforementioned content. Please someone from forum advice me what should I do?
Should I go for re-checking or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got my result today.
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 65
> Speaking 65
> Writing 63
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Code 31,

Well if you go to re evaluation there is less chance that your score may go up. because it would seem that they got it wrong with their software and they wont accept that. 

Well in my opinion, Book the next test and prepare well. In the writing part use the following strategy:

1: Summarize: you have to have one main idea, 2 points (3 sometimes) and good connectors inbetween with , and, therefore words. with practice you can always be able to spot the main idea and 2 points. max try to reach 25-35 words and not more. It might help to read various journals produced by universities and practice summarizing them. No matter even if you are wrong, its only practicing to identify the main topic and 2 main ideas.

2: for the essays; our group members have painstakingly collected 200 essays. if you write good points and practice 4 paragraph or 5 paragraph essay on each, it would be highly beneficial. you tube has various videos for them to get general idea on essay.


remember you are close, its just that last minutes glitches. good luck


----------



## gnt

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Code 31,
> 
> Well if you go to re evaluation there is less chance that your score may go up. because it would seem that they got it wrong with their software and they wont accept that.
> 
> Well in my opinion, Book the next test and prepare well. In the writing part use the following strategy:
> 
> 1: Summarize: you have to have one main idea, 2 points (3 sometimes) and good connectors inbetween with , and, therefore words. with practice you can always be able to spot the main idea and 2 points. max try to reach 25-35 words and not more. It might help to read various journals produced by universities and practice summarizing them. No matter even if you are wrong, its only practicing to identify the main topic and 2 main ideas.
> 
> 2: for the essays; our group members have painstakingly collected 200 essays. if you write good points and practice 4 paragraph or 5 paragraph essay on each, it would be highly beneficial. you tube has various videos for them to get general idea on essay.
> 
> 
> remember you are close, its just that last minutes glitches. good luck


Can you or someone please upload the latest essay collection; 

Thanks


----------



## romero2005

*essay questions*

I am also waiting for essay question as well.

For the summery re tell section we can use word web. (pls google for that as i cannot use links of upload images at the moment.)

hope this will help to u people


----------



## Skvach

Code 31 said:


> We all know that writing is mark based on Grammer, Spelling, Vocabulary and Written Discourse. Now, I have got above 65 in aforementioned content. Please someone from forum advice me what should I do?
> Should I go for re-checking or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


Read the score guide. 

High score in written discourse as well as in any other sub skill doesn't mean high mark in writing.


----------



## vivsontime

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Code 31,
> 
> Well if you go to re evaluation there is less chance that your score may go up. because it would seem that they got it wrong with their software and they wont accept that.
> 
> Well in my opinion, Book the next test and prepare well. In the writing part use the following strategy:
> 
> 1: Summarize: you have to have one main idea, 2 points (3 sometimes) and good connectors inbetween with , and, therefore words. with practice you can always be able to spot the main idea and 2 points. max try to reach 25-35 words and not more. It might help to read various journals produced by universities and practice summarizing them. No matter even if you are wrong, its only practicing to identify the main topic and 2 main ideas.
> 
> 2: for the essays; our group members have painstakingly collected 200 essays. if you write good points and practice 4 paragraph or 5 paragraph essay on each, it would be highly beneficial. you tube has various videos for them to get general idea on essay.
> 
> 
> remember you are close, its just that last minutes glitches. good luck


Could you please suggest some tips for listening and reading as well?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilie22

Hello everyone!
Does anyone know how written discourse is this assessed?


----------



## tikki2282

Emilie22 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Does anyone know how written discourse is this assessed?


Hi Emilie,

Well there are no guidelines on this but I think it's based on the content and flow of the essay. The sequence of different paragraphs and some key words like conclusion should be at the end. Hope it helps.


----------



## tikki2282

Mukeshdawar said:


> Can someone throw some light on how fast or slow should we speak in read aloud section and in retell lecture


You should speak at your normal space. Don't take too many pauses. Pronunciation is the key.


----------



## Simer86

Hello Everyone - I am given my PTE exam on 24th and the result is still awaited. On official website I can see the status says - taken - Scores not reportable. Anyone has any idea, when can I expect my results? As it's already been 4 days


----------



## indy2aus

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got my result today.
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 65
> Speaking 65
> Writing 63
> 
> Pronunciation 57
> Oral Fluency 61
> Written Discourse 90
> Grammar 77
> Vocabulary 72
> Spelling 65
> 
> My question is I have got 63 in writing but on the other hand, I have got above 65 in all writing related components.
> We all know that writing is mark based on Grammer, Spelling, Vocabulary and Written Discourse. Now, I have got above 65 in aforementioned content. Please someone from forum advice me what should I do?
> Should I go for re-checking or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


Problem with PTE is no one knows how it is being exactly scored. Moreover, you will not know what should be improved when you get less because this is combined scoring.

Most probably, you had spelling mistakes as you got less in it. Please write one essay in word turning off spell checker. Then verify it. If you correct this, then next time it may go thru.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Thanks tikki2282 for ur tips


----------



## Vikram_99

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got my result today.
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 65
> Speaking 65
> Writing 63
> 
> Pronunciation 57
> Oral Fluency 61
> Written Discourse 90
> Grammar 77
> Vocabulary 72
> Spelling 65
> 
> My question is I have got 63 in writing but on the other hand, I have got above 65 in all writing related components.
> We all know that writing is mark based on Grammer, Spelling, Vocabulary and Written Discourse. Now, I have got above 65 in aforementioned content. Please someone from forum advice me what should I do?
> Should I go for re-checking or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

All 4 sections in PTE are integrated with each other. Also, as you can see that your score in all 4 are just on the edge, so you might have done something wrong in Reading or may be in Listening.

For instance, your reading score is 65, so you may have done drop down fill in the blanks wrong. Similarly, in listening, you might have not written Dictation correctly which would have impacted your writing score. 

Hope this helps in clearing some of your doubts.

Practice harder.. All the best.

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## jeremylee

*PTE Resit*

Hi there,

Can anyone advise me on the following. 

I need to get my listening, speaking writing and reading to >79+. However, my current results are as below.

1st sitting on 7 Sept: L: 76, W: 82, R: 85, S: 87
2nd sitting on 24 Sept: L: 71, W: 72, R: 75, S: 76

I am thinking of going for my third resit. What are the chances of getting all above 79? I have done numerous practice tests as well as attending classes to improve my language skills. 

Qn: Does the exam dates have a trend in relation to the difficulty level?
Qn: I still do not understand why my second test got a relatively low mark. Why?

I hope you could advise me and provide me with some encouragement so that I am confident for my third resit. 

Thank you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikki2282

jeremylee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone advise me on the following.
> 
> I need to get my listening, speaking writing and reading to >79+. However, my current results are as below.
> 
> 1st sitting on 7 Sept: L: 76, W: 82, R: 85, S: 87
> 2nd sitting on 24 Sept: L: 71, W: 72, R: 75, S: 76
> 
> I am thinking of going for my third resit. What are the chances of getting all above 79? I have done numerous practice tests as well as attending classes to improve my language skills.
> 
> Qn: Does the exam dates have a trend in relation to the difficulty level?
> Qn: I still do not understand why my second test got a relatively low mark. Why?
> 
> I hope you could advise me and provide me with some encouragement so that I am confident for my third resit.
> 
> Thank you.:fingerscrossed:



Check your enabling scores and find out the trend. Your 2nd time scores may be low due to low scores in enabling skills. Try to improve the same.


----------



## ashishjindal76

Hello

Could you please share your study material with me. I need some stuff regarding the writing section if you could please help.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## tchinyi

shall we go Hatyai, Thailand and try IELTS there ?

Contact Us
Khon Kaen Office
Ground Floor, Pullman Khon Kaen Raja Orchid Hotel
9/9 Prachasumran Road, Nai Muang, Muang, Khon Kaen 40000

Tel./Fax: 043 321 331


----------



## alokagrawal

*PTE - Lesson learned*

Guys,

Finally, it is time for me to write a big post 

Yesterday I appeared for my PTE test and today I got the result. 
Finally I cleared PTE in second try. 
Escaped speaking module by a whisker 
L/W/R/S 86/84/74/65

Previous tries
IELTS 1 L/R/S/W - 7.5/7.5/7.5/6.5
IELTS 2 L/R/S/W - 8.5/8/7/6.5
PTE 1 L/R/S/W - 79/78/60/88
PTE 2 L/R/S/W - 86/74/65/84

Due to IELTS and PTE failures , my confidence was completely dwindled. 
Luckily got through ultimately.

Special thanks to mamoon, akhil, arun, Sudeep, Gd2015 and fakebaniya for your advices and useful tips.

Strategy :
1- Speaking : As I have scored only 65, so I am not the right person to provide any tips. But whoever are struggling for 65 in speaking, my advice is to - "give your best in the sections where you are strong". I completely concentrated on read aloud, repeat sentence and answer short questions. I tried my best not to make any blunder in these sections.

a- read aloud - read clearly, don't eat words.
b- Repeat sentence - in the real exam, 80% of the sentences are fairly small. for the 20%, try to repeat at least more than 50% of the words
c- Answer short question- 90% of the questions will be easy. only 1-2 will be bit tricky. If you don't know the answer, repeat the question.
d- Describe image - read the heading, tell the max, min . that's it.
e- Retell lecture - don't rush and don't try to cover all the points. keep on speaking for 38-39 seconds and click next. 

As per my assessment, In speaking, fluency is of utmost importance and it carried the max weightage.


See,
Though my speaking score is pathetic still I am giving tips as if I am an expert 


2- Writing:
a- Guys, essay topics don't matter. no need of going through any of the past essay topics. Simply write something on the given topic. The most important thing is " to write error free sentences and use proper connectors". 
Spelling has the maximum weightage.
b- For summarize written test - you can use the words from the passage as well. Keep it simple and write error free sentence. (no grammar or spelling mistake)

3- reading
Time management is quite important.
a- MCSA and MCMA- these are fairly easy in real test. All you need to do is read the passages properly and use the elimination strategy.
b- Reorder paragraph- 
relatively easy in actual test. 
c- Fill In the blanks - relatively easy. read the whole passage thoroughly. Try to maximize your score in this section. 

4- Listening
Concentration is most important. If u get distracted by even a fraction of a second then you will lose easy marks.
a- Summarize spoken text - take notes. keep the texts simply. no need to write any complex word or sentence.
b- fill in the blanks - better write the answers on the notepad. No need to read the passage. just check how many blanks are there and follow the texts as the audio starts.
c- Highlight correct summary - Scan the options before the audio starts and get the key word on which the topic is based. Once the audio starts, take notes and don't look at the choices. 
d- Write from dictation - Listen to the audio properly. and put punctuation marks if required.
e- Highlight incorrect word - move the cursor as the audio goes. 
f- MCMA/ MCSA/ select missing words - scan the option and once the audio starts , concentrate fully on the audio.

Feel free to contact if any1 has any query.


----------



## Svats

Hi All,

I am targetting just 50+ in PTE for claiming partner points. Today my wife's results came and it is the same disaster as it was last time. Just 34 in speaking(previously it was 28). I am not able to understand why she again flunked again in speaking as she speaks quite well. Issue is why is there so much variation in scores as compared to other sections(Listening,Reading and writing)

PTE 1 : L/R/W/S 52/58/57/28
PTE 2 : L/R/W/S 58/59/67/34

Do you guys think changing the centre will work?? Or is there any other thing which we are missing in our preparation.


----------



## mam123

*My suggestions*



Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got my result today.
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 65
> Speaking 65
> Writing 63
> 
> Pronunciation 57
> Oral Fluency 61
> Written Discourse 90
> Grammar 77
> Vocabulary 72
> Spelling 65
> 
> My question is I have got 63 in writing but on the other hand, I have got above 65 in all writing related components.
> We all know that writing is mark based on Grammer, Spelling, Vocabulary and Written Discourse. Now, I have got above 65 in aforementioned content. Please someone from forum advice me what should I do?
> Should I go for re-checking or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


I have 2 suggestions:

1. Go for re-scoring because you have cleared all the sections except writing and that too in this you are left behind with just 2 points and there are 99% chances that you might get less than 65 in other sections in next attempt because you are quite near to the boarder, "65".

2. If you are confident to make improvements, try to focus on your writing skills, use adequate connectors, examples, good vocabulary and proper grammar and spellings. Also visit this link.

Manual Essay Scoring Guide - Pearson

Good Luck!


----------



## romero2005

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am targetting just 50+ in PTE for claiming partner points. Today my wife's results came and it is the same disaster as it was last time. Just 34 in speaking(previously it was 28). I am not able to understand why she again flunked again in speaking as she speaks quite well. Issue is why is there so much variation in scores as compared to other sections(Listening,Reading and writing)
> 
> PTE 1 : L/R/W/S 52/58/57/28
> PTE 2 : L/R/W/S 58/59/67/34
> 
> Do you guys think changing the centre will work?? Or is there any other thing which we are missing in our preparation.


change the center..sometimes it will work


----------



## romero2005

*PTE 12 October*

Guys I am doing PTE on 12 October...is anyone doing


----------



## romero2005

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, it is time for me to write a big post
> 
> Yesterday I appeared for my PTE test and today I got the result.
> Finally I cleared PTE in second try.
> Escaped speaking module by a whisker
> L/W/R/S 86/84/74/65
> 
> Previous tries
> IELTS 1 L/R/S/W - 7.5/7.5/7.5/6.5
> IELTS 2 L/R/S/W - 8.5/8/7/6.5
> PTE 1 L/R/S/W - 79/78/60/88
> PTE 2 L/R/S/W - 86/74/65/84
> 
> Due to IELTS and PTE failures , my confidence was completely dwindled.
> Luckily got through ultimately.
> 
> Special thanks to mamoon, akhil, arun, Sudeep, Gd2015 and fakebaniya for your advices and useful tips.
> 
> Strategy :
> 1- Speaking : As I have scored only 65, so I am not the right person to provide any tips. But whoever are struggling for 65 in speaking, my advice is to - "give your best in the sections where you are strong". I completely concentrated on read aloud, repeat sentence and answer short questions. I tried my best not to make any blunder in these sections.
> 
> a- read aloud - read clearly, don't eat words.
> b- Repeat sentence - in the real exam, 80% of the sentences are fairly small. for the 20%, try to repeat at least more than 50% of the words
> c- Answer short question- 90% of the questions will be easy. only 1-2 will be bit tricky. If you don't know the answer, repeat the question.
> d- Describe image - read the heading, tell the max, min . that's it.
> e- Retell lecture - don't rush and don't try to cover all the points. keep on speaking for 38-39 seconds and click next.
> 
> As per my assessment, In speaking, fluency is of utmost importance and it carried the max weightage.
> 
> 
> See,
> Though my speaking score is pathetic still I am giving tips as if I am an expert
> 
> 
> 2- Writing:
> a- Guys, essay topics don't matter. no need of going through any of the past essay topics. Simply write something on the given topic. The most important thing is " to write error free sentences and use proper connectors".
> Spelling has the maximum weightage.
> b- For summarize written test - you can use the words from the passage as well. Keep it simple and write error free sentence. (no grammar or spelling mistake)
> 
> 3- reading
> Time management is quite important.
> a- MCSA and MCMA- these are fairly easy in real test. All you need to do is read the passages properly and use the elimination strategy.
> b- Reorder paragraph-
> relatively easy in actual test.
> c- Fill In the blanks - relatively easy. read the whole passage thoroughly. Try to maximize your score in this section.
> 
> 4- Listening
> Concentration is most important. If u get distracted by even a fraction of a second then you will lose easy marks.
> a- Summarize spoken text - take notes. keep the texts simply. no need to write any complex word or sentence.
> b- fill in the blanks - better write the answers on the notepad. No need to read the passage. just check how many blanks are there and follow the texts as the audio starts.
> c- Highlight correct summary - Scan the options before the audio starts and get the key word on which the topic is based. Once the audio starts, take notes and don't look at the choices.
> d- Write from dictation - Listen to the audio properly. and put punctuation marks if required.
> e- Highlight incorrect word - move the cursor as the audio goes.
> f- MCMA/ MCSA/ select missing words - scan the option and once the audio starts , concentrate fully on the audio.
> 
> Feel free to contact if any1 has any query.


THanks for your advices brother


----------



## mahender8

gnt said:


> Can you or someone please upload the latest essay collection;
> 
> Thanks


Can you or someone please upload the latest essay collection; 

Thanks


----------



## vivsontime

mahender8 said:


> Can you or someone please upload the latest essay collection;
> 
> Thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GOlRhEl9KqArOZMretplT3KLe0xukpe2q79V13kNB6s/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## romero2005

vivsontime said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GOlRhEl9KqArOZMretplT3KLe0xukpe2q79V13kNB6s/edit?usp=sharing


THanks


----------



## ShermD

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am targetting just 50+ in PTE for claiming partner points. Today my wife's results came and it is the same disaster as it was last time. Just 34 in speaking(previously it was 28). I am not able to understand why she again flunked again in speaking as she speaks quite well. Issue is why is there so much variation in scores as compared to other sections(Listening,Reading and writing)
> 
> PTE 1 : L/R/W/S 52/58/57/28
> PTE 2 : L/R/W/S 58/59/67/34
> 
> Do you guys think changing the centre will work?? Or is there any other thing which we are missing in our preparation.


If I were you, I would change the test centre and try once again. I guess it's just their mic is bad. If you have spare money, try the re-correction procedure. But, ask someone who got good scores about the centre they were given the test and try giving the test again there.


----------



## vivsontime

After Checking the PTE_Score Guide I found that there is something called Partial Credit which applies to some Questing for ex.

Read Out Loud : Reading and speaking,Oral fluency, pronunciation Content

Summarize Written Text : Reading and writing, Grammar, vocabulary
Content form

Does this mean that If I aim these Questions Right, My reading score will likely to be increased?


----------



## shavu

*Good News...*

Friends,
I've cleared my PTE in 2nd attempt.:second:

1st attempt - Good Preparation - No Strategy 
2nd attempt - Good Preparation- Better strategy - Better Understanding about the format. 

LRSW -69/74/89/68

THANKS to everyone for sharing personal experiences, tips & tricks and encouragement.

*My 2 cents:*

Practice a lot, read the PTE scoring and Tips doc thoroughly. 

*Speaking :*

My strategy was , I'll just speak what I'll see in the describe image. Last time I was looking for "Trend"  . 

*Reading*:

Do well in speaking and writing to compensate reading misses since I was struggling with the time. And I was sure that I'll not touch the MCMA and opt 2nd option for MCSA. That worked for me and I got extra time to score well in more scoring section jumbled para and fill in the blanks.

*Listening:*

Concentration is the key, you never know where is the hidden message. 

*Writing :*

Disappointment, I was confident that I'll score best in this section . I got two simple essays from the essay list. Followed Ryan's essay style and had my 25 ready vocabulary with me. Actually, I scored 45 in spelling so your strategy should be Time and correct spelling ( if you have the same preparation) .

So, It's important to prepare for LRSW, it's also important to understand the format and scoring pattern of this exam. 

If this is your first attempt, invest your money in GOLD kit.

All the best friends and let me know if you need any help from me. 

Thanks again!


----------



## eng.mohannad

shavu said:


> Friends,
> I've cleared my PTE in 2nd attempt.:second:
> 
> 1st attempt - Good Preparation - No Strategy
> 2nd attempt - Good Preparation- Better strategy - Better Understanding about the format.
> 
> LRSW -69/74/89/68
> 
> THANKS to everyone for sharing personal experiences, tips & tricks and encouragement.
> 
> *My 2 cents:*
> 
> Practice a lot, read the PTE scoring and Tips doc thoroughly.
> 
> *Speaking :*
> 
> My strategy was , I'll just speak what I'll see in the describe image. Last time I was looking for "Trend"  .
> 
> *Reading*:
> 
> Do well in speaking and writing to compensate reading misses since I was struggling with the time. And I was sure that I'll not touch the MCMA and opt 2nd option for MCSA. That worked for me and I got extra time to score well in more scoring section jumbled para and fill in the blanks.
> 
> *Listening:*
> 
> Concentration is the key, you never know where is the hidden message.
> 
> *Writing :*
> 
> Disappointment, I was confident that I'll score best in this section . I got two simple essays from the essay list. Followed Ryan's essay style and had my 25 ready vocabulary with me. Actually, I scored 45 in spelling so your strategy should be Time and correct spelling ( if you have the same preparation) .
> 
> So, It's important to prepare for LRSW, it's also important to understand the format and scoring pattern of this exam.
> 
> If this is your first attempt, invest your money in GOLD kit.
> 
> All the best friends and let me know if you need any help from me.
> 
> Thanks again!


Congrats man in getting your desired score. 
Just wanted one clarification regarding Reading section, have you skipped the MCMA & MCSA sections completely? Please clarify more on the strategy you have followed as I am really struggling with the time in the reading section and I was thinking of skipping MCMA and focus on the rest of the sections. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR

Hie all. So i took my PTE yesterday here in Cape Town and this morning i woke up to the best email ever. Got 90 overall even though i made a meal of my first 3 describe image questions. Thank you all for your valuable contributions. Here's hoping for an invitation come Monday.


----------



## romero2005

shavu said:


> Friends,
> I've cleared my PTE in 2nd attempt.:second:
> 
> 1st attempt - Good Preparation - No Strategy
> 2nd attempt - Good Preparation- Better strategy - Better Understanding about the format.
> 
> LRSW -69/74/89/68
> 
> THANKS to everyone for sharing personal experiences, tips & tricks and encouragement.
> 
> *My 2 cents:*
> 
> Practice a lot, read the PTE scoring and Tips doc thoroughly.
> 
> *Speaking :*
> 
> My strategy was , I'll just speak what I'll see in the describe image. Last time I was looking for "Trend"  .
> 
> *Reading*:
> 
> Do well in speaking and writing to compensate reading misses since I was struggling with the time. And I was sure that I'll not touch the MCMA and opt 2nd option for MCSA. That worked for me and I got extra time to score well in more scoring section jumbled para and fill in the blanks.
> 
> *Listening:*
> 
> Concentration is the key, you never know where is the hidden message.
> 
> *Writing :*
> 
> Disappointment, I was confident that I'll score best in this section . I got two simple essays from the essay list. Followed Ryan's essay style and had my 25 ready vocabulary with me. Actually, I scored 45 in spelling so your strategy should be Time and correct spelling ( if you have the same preparation) .
> 
> So, It's important to prepare for LRSW, it's also important to understand the format and scoring pattern of this exam.
> 
> If this is your first attempt, invest your money in GOLD kit.
> 
> All the best friends and let me know if you need any help from me.
> 
> Thanks again!


THanks for the info. giv me some listening and reading tips pls


----------



## tikki2282

vivsontime said:


> After Checking the PTE_Score Guide I found that there is something called Partial Credit which applies to some Questing for ex.
> 
> Read Out Loud : Reading and speaking,Oral fluency, pronunciation Content
> 
> Summarize Written Text : Reading and writing, Grammar, vocabulary
> Content form
> 
> Does this mean that If I aim these Questions Right, My reading score will likely to be increased?


That's correct. Specially Reading. It will help you acheive high scores in reading section as well.


----------



## shavu

Mukeshdawar said:


> Can someone throw some light on how fast or slow should we speak in read aloud section and in retell lecture



Natural pace, take care of punctuation's and intonation.


----------



## shavu

romero2005 said:


> THanks for the info. giv me some listening and reading tips pls


Explore this -BBC Radio 5 live - In Short, Val McDermid: 'My new challenge'

you should get listening clips here. ALso, for listening - CONCENTRATION and understand what speaker is intended to pass, you should be good.

Reading - Familiarize yourself with the format first, and for fill in the blanks go in a flow don't stop at the blanks, this will give you good idea of the missing word.

I did all the exercises from PTE test builder (MM) and kenny.

Let me know if you have any other question.

Remember - Practice + Strategy = Desired PTE score.

Thanks!


----------



## hm56

Hello
I had given my PTE-A exam 2nd attempt yesterday. Awaiting results with my fingers closed.


----------



## shavu

eng.mohannad said:


> Congrats man in getting your desired score.
> Just wanted one clarification regarding Reading section, have you skipped the MCMA & MCSA sections completely? Please clarify more on the strategy you have followed as I am really struggling with the time in the reading section and I was thinking of skipping MCMA and focus on the rest of the sections.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.

Since I wasn't able to improve in MCMA/MCSA and I was wasting lot of time too that was impacting me in other reading sections. With the practice I was improving in other sections, so I decided to skip or will do random click in MCMA & MCMS, that's what I did. Please do practice in time bound environment, pick reading set the time for 35 min and start , initially you will miss but gradually you will get the momentum. 

I felt that MCMA/MS are the most tempting section and it's hard to control your 
emotions 

Also, Familiarize yourself with the format first, and for fill in the blanks go in a flow don't stop at the blanks, this will give you good idea of the missing word.

I did all the exercises from PTE test builder (MM) and kenny.

Let me know if you have any other question.

Remember - Practice + Strategy = Desired PTE score.

Thanks!


----------



## danumelb

Hi All,

I have taken the first practice test after a good preparation. My speaking skills is rated very low in 40's with 15 for pronunciation. I am usually good at speaking even though I carry a minor accent as I am from Asian country. But it is better than most of my friends. My other three scores are good.

However, i haven't used noise cancellation microphones. I just used the in-built microphones.

Can someone explain the reasons for getting this result and how to over come that.

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89

danumelb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken the first practice test after a good preparation. My speaking skills is rated very low in 40's with 15 for pronunciation. I am usually good at speaking even though I carry a minor accent as I am from Asian country. But it is better than most of my friends. My other three scores are good.
> 
> However, i haven't used noise cancellation microphones. I just used the in-built microphones.
> 
> Can someone explain the reasons for getting this result and how to over come that.
> 
> Thanks


Are you from China or Vietnam? The test is flawed and seems to me that it cannot pick up some particular accents.


----------



## danumelb

No, I am from Sri Lanka.


----------



## eng.mohannad

shavu said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Since I wasn't able to improve in MCMA/MCSA and I was wasting lot of time too that was impacting me in other reading sections. With the practice I was improving in other sections, so I decided to skip or will do random click in MCMA & MCMS, that's what I did. Please do practice in time bound environment, pick reading set the time for 35 min and start , initially you will miss but gradually you will get the momentum.
> 
> I felt that MCMA/MS are the most tempting section and it's hard to control your
> emotions
> 
> Also, Familiarize yourself with the format first, and for fill in the blanks go in a flow don't stop at the blanks, this will give you good idea of the missing word.
> 
> I did all the exercises from PTE test builder (MM) and kenny.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other question.
> 
> Remember - Practice + Strategy = Desired PTE score.
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you Shavu for the clarification.
After seeing your score, I believe that my strategy will be getting wild/random guess for MCMA: I will *not* read the passage or the question, I will only pick *one *of the options and click next.
For MCSA, I will read the passage once and take an educated guess and click next.

Do you think that is good?
Thanks.


----------



## shavu

Perfect, you'll get extra time in rest of the reading sections to score better. My target was 65, 1-2 nos didn't bothered me . 

All the best !


Stay Blessed!

Sent from my iOS


----------



## jeremylee

tikki2282 said:


> Check your enabling scores and find out the trend. Your 2nd time scores may be low due to low scores in enabling skills. Try to improve the same.


Hi, I realised that my Pronunciation and Spelling has dropped: 84, 86 (1st test) to 80, 75 (2nd test). The rest has improved instead. But I still do not get the ideal results of 79+ and above. 

How do I improve on my pronunciation and spelling practices?

It seems that these two sections will determine very heavily on your final scores for L/R/S/W. Am I right?


----------



## jeremylee

Hi, thank you for the tips.

I am just wondering, after comparing my first two tests, it is the Pronouciation and Spelling that pulls my overall marks down. 

1st test & 2nd test marks - 
P-84, P-80 & S-86, S-75

What should I do to improve on my pronunciation and spelling sections?

Will you see a fast improvement for my third test? Getting all 79+ and above? I am pretty worried of keep spending money to retake. I want my third test to be last and for all!

Please reply to this post to show some support. Thanks.


----------



## eng.mohannad

shavu said:


> Perfect, you'll get extra time in rest of the reading sections to score better. My target was 65, 1-2 nos didn't bothered me .
> 
> All the best !
> 
> 
> Stay Blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iOS


Thank you for your interaction advises.. Wish you all the best in your EOI..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shavu

eng.mohannad said:


> Thank you for your interaction advises.. Wish you all the best in your EOI..:fingerscrossed:



Thanks !



Stay Blessed!

Sent from my iOS


----------



## hweeyatt

Hi Guys, 
Just want to thank you for all the useful information, I've read through almost every single post ...
I had my fourth attempt of PTE today ....I think I did all right , not quite sure about speaking ...
Just want to share my writing topic with you guy ....I think I am quite lucky as My topic :

1)You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up 
the particluar area for your study ( got this for my first and fourth attempts )
2)Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society. ( second and third attempt) 


Score breakdown PTE LRSW:
62,65,59,68
66,69,55,73
58,65,65,65
??,??,??,??

Ielts taken 7 times, highest : S9,L8,S7,W6.5
got writing once 7 but speaking 6.5 

Visa : EOI for 489 @ 22-9-15,
update PTE for 189 after score 65


----------



## Redbox

What a determination, 7 ielts and 4 pte. We are in the same boat, I had 4 ielts and 4 pte. Missed always a .5 in writing in IELTS and some points in speaking of PTE. Now, you made me feel that I need more courage like you do. Thanks mate.


----------



## mandy2137

shavu said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iOS


Hello mate,

congrats for your score. Can you please let me know about Kenny?

thanks


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR

jeremylee said:


> Hi, thank you for the tips.
> 
> I am just wondering, after comparing my first two tests, it is the Pronouciation and Spelling that pulls my overall marks down.
> 
> 1st test & 2nd test marks -
> P-84, P-80 & S-86, S-75
> 
> What should I do to improve on my pronunciation and spelling sections?
> 
> Will you see a fast improvement for my third test? Getting all 79+ and above? I am pretty worried of keep spending money to retake. I want my third test to be last and for all!
> 
> Please reply to this post to show some support. Thanks.


 I got flat 90s in my communicative skills yet i had 64 for pronunciation which was my lowest in fact. So i dont if pronunciation is pulling you down.


----------



## barney83

I got my results today and i cannot believe i scored 59 for speaking! I was like WHAT!?? Was my speaking really that bad? I have been speaking English for my entire life and I cannot believe it.

I am going to give PTE another attempt and this time be a little more careful on speaking. Any tips to counter this speaking problem? I noticed a lot people here have also been very disappointed with their speaking scores.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

barney83 said:


> I got my results today and i cannot believe i scored 59 for speaking! I was like WHAT!?? Was my speaking really that bad? I have been speaking English for my entire life and I cannot believe it.
> 
> I am going to give PTE another attempt and this time be a little more careful on speaking. Any tips to counter this speaking problem? I noticed a lot people here have also been very disappointed with their speaking scores.


Change center


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Change center before you reschedule


----------



## kamy58

Certainly, changing center may have a change in your speaking score but it may be either ways. I have taken PTE in one center three times and my score was 69,67,66 but once I changed the center and got 45 which was unbelievable because this was the best exam I had.


----------



## gnt

Guys I think its just luck by chance ;;; I had very good scores in IELTS but now I will be just ok if i get 65+ in PTE A in each of module.


----------



## nsiramsetty

Hi All,

Like every one, I am also a guy who is dreaming of migrating to Australia .

I came to know about this 189 visa one week back only. Currently I had 50 points and only option I have to make it 60 is at least 65+ in all sections in PTE/ 7 in IELTS. Immediately after realizing this , I logged in and booked slot for next week i.e tomorrow. After that, I came across practice questions and I am kind of mind blocked. I had an over confidence that so many others are clearing IELTS then why not me?, but after looking at the exam pattern, I realized that my English is only enough to communicate properly but not of a level to clear IELTS and PTE exams.

Since I have paid money and will not get any refund even if I cancel it, I am going to appear for exam tomorrow. I have no other option than clearing PTE/IELTS be it any number of times. I have written PTE Practice tests and I am able to score 55-60 in other sections and only 45 in speaking. That is the area of improvement, but what I am going to achieve in one day left for exam :-(. I am just praying for god and if I clear it by 65+, that will be my best achievement. Of course I cannot pray god for 79+ , which might be considered as over greedy .

Practically 65+ in PTE is enough for me which will be give me 60 points stand alone and I have an option of claiming points for spouse who I think can easily get 50+ and I have her assessment ongoing with ACS. After couple of months, I can reply for assessment which is going to give me 5+ yrs of exp (7-2 req met) and +5 points. So road is all clear but with a gate of PTE exam . No the situation is like , clear PTE and book the flight, if not forget about it :-(.

So, guys, i do not think it makes any sense in asking for tips now as I have already through tips available in this forum.

Just wish me all the best .

Cheers,
Naresh.


----------



## adrian.hy

barney83 said:


> I got my results today and i cannot believe i scored 59 for speaking! I was like WHAT!?? Was my speaking really that bad? I have been speaking English for my entire life and I cannot believe it.
> 
> I am going to give PTE another attempt and this time be a little more careful on speaking. Any tips to counter this speaking problem? I noticed a lot people here have also been very disappointed with their speaking scores.


How was your pronunciation, fluency or speed? They use various criteria to mark your speaking, so I think you can't really compare with real word speaking. 

Try to speak slowly but as perfect as possible. I reckon a bit slower than news reporter is still fine. Being nervous, it's easy to speak too fast, thus ignoring grammar, pronunciation etc. Cambridge dictionary is pretty helpful if you want to check your pronunciation.

Hope this help. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## isanjivg

hweeyatt said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just want to thank you for all the useful information, I've read through almost every single post ...
> I had my fourth attempt of PTE today ....I think I did all right , not quite sure about speaking ...
> Just want to share my writing topic with you guy ....I think I am quite lucky as My topic :
> 
> 1)You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up
> the particluar area for your study ( got this for my first and fourth attempts )
> 2)Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society. ( second and third attempt)
> 
> 
> Score breakdown PTE LRSW:
> 62,65,59,68
> 66,69,55,73
> 58,65,65,65
> ??,??,??,??
> 
> Ielts taken 7 times, highest : S9,L8,S7,W6.5
> got writing once 7 but speaking 6.5
> 
> Visa : EOI for 489 @ 22-9-15,
> update PTE for 189 after score 65




Hi,

I need help on your first essay topic. 

"You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particluar area for your study"

Could you please explain what it means with field of study? Is it geographical area or field of study like pollution etc.

Also need inputs on Reading part. Many people commented on leaving/ignoring MCMA/MCSA. Can I have inputs on preferred order to answer the questions based on time limitations considering high scoring question to low scoring questions.


Rgds,
Sanji


----------



## promigrant

Folks, could anyone explain what's wrong with PTE that the scores are that bad? I have only one center in my country and I intend to attend it next month. Plz share your thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Abhayks

promigrant said:


> Folks, could anyone explain what's wrong with PTE that the scores are that bad? I have only one center in my country and I intend to attend it next month. Plz share your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Practice my friend. That is the key thing. 
Read a lot, watch a lot of English TV ( not Singaporean) .

PTE is a fairly easy exam, I have given both IELTS and PTE and can assure you that scoring is easy, if you have practiced.


----------



## promigrant

As you say Abhay... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## shavu

mandy2137 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> congrats for your score. Can you please let me know about Kenny?
> 
> thanks


Hi Mandy,

Other then Mcmillan I referred Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus for practice.

I downloaded from below link but got some unwanted browser apps so you should be careful. Please check the authenticity first.

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack

Hope this is helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## shavu

isanjivg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help on your first essay topic.
> 
> "You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particluar area for your study"
> 
> Could you please explain what it means with field of study? Is it geographical area or field of study like pollution etc.
> 
> Also need inputs on Reading part. Many people commented on leaving/ignoring MCMA/MCSA. Can I have inputs on preferred order to answer the questions based on time limitations considering high scoring question to low scoring questions.
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Sanji


I am not sure but I would have picked "Global Warming" .

In actual exam their is no particular sequencing, any section may come at any sequence. So you have to make your mind and strategy accordingly. 

So better you follow other's - First prepare and give a try in time bound manner and see if you do good with in time (no cheating !) , now decide 

All the best !


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

I got two summarize written text. 

1. It was related with beauty contest shows like miss universe or world. Do we really need to judge women from her beauty or should we judge by her nature? And Australia's role towards this topic.

2. It was related with tourism, advantages and how economy get benefits and jobs created for tourism etc. etc.?

I got 2 summarize spoken text.

1. It was related with agriculture and need to increase productivity in agriculture.

2. Receptor device something like (couldn't remember)

If someone got the same topics which I mentioned above then please summarize it here so it will help all of us.

Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

nsiramsetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Like every one, I am also a guy who is dreaming of migrating to Australia .
> 
> I came to know about this 189 visa one week back only. Currently I had 50 points and only option I have to make it 60 is at least 65+ in all sections in PTE/ 7 in IELTS. Immediately after realizing this , I logged in and booked slot for next week i.e tomorrow. After that, I came across practice questions and I am kind of mind blocked. I had an over confidence that so many others are clearing IELTS then why not me?, but after looking at the exam pattern, I realized that my English is only enough to communicate properly but not of a level to clear IELTS and PTE exams.
> 
> Since I have paid money and will not get any refund even if I cancel it, I am going to appear for exam tomorrow. I have no other option than clearing PTE/IELTS be it any number of times. I have written PTE Practice tests and I am able to score 55-60 in other sections and only 45 in speaking. That is the area of improvement, but what I am going to achieve in one day left for exam :-(. I am just praying for god and if I clear it by 65+, that will be my best achievement. Of course I cannot pray god for 79+ , which might be considered as over greedy .
> 
> Practically 65+ in PTE is enough for me which will be give me 60 points stand alone and I have an option of claiming points for spouse who I think can easily get 50+ and I have her assessment ongoing with ACS. After couple of months, I can reply for assessment which is going to give me 5+ yrs of exp (7-2 req met) and +5 points. So road is all clear but with a gate of PTE exam . No the situation is like , clear PTE and book the flight, if not forget about it :-(.
> 
> So, guys, i do not think it makes any sense in asking for tips now as I have already through tips available in this forum.
> 
> Just wish me all the best .
> 
> Cheers,
> Naresh.



Just talk at ur natural pace and make sure your fluency is appropriate. Avoid high and low pitch. Specially in graphs/image don't focus too much on trends/words. Just speak what u see. Avoid pauses. All the best


----------



## ShermD

*Scored practice test - B. I'm aiming for 65 marks. Should I sit the real exam? *  :juggle:


----------



## tikki2282

ShermD said:


> *Scored practice test - B. I'm aiming for 65 marks. Should I sit the real exam? *  :juggle:



Focus on your oral fluency and pronunciation. Rest all looks good. All the best.


----------



## promigrant

Folks, for PTE 79 score equivalent to band 8 of IELTS, could you pl advise the spilt score of each section ? Should it be 79 each or how ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirik.ijrad

promigrant said:


> Folks, for PTE 79 score equivalent to band 8 of IELTS, could you pl advise the spilt score of each section ? Should it be 79 each or how ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Each 79...


----------



## promigrant

Thanks Tirik !!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

Today my spouse got PTE score. Here is the score details. 

Listening = 68
Reading = 90
Speaking = 90
Writing = 64 

Grammar = 66
Oral Fluency = 90
Pronunciation = 82
Spelling = 46
Vocabulary = 82
Written Discourse = 44

she needs min 65 in all the modules to get 10 points for 189 visas.

I am thinking for re-evaluation for Writing Module to get 65 marks. What is the chances of getting 65 or more marks in Writing in re-evaluation.???

Please let me know. Thanks in-advance for your help.


----------



## tikki2282

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today my spouse got PTE score. Here is the score details.
> 
> Listening = 68
> Reading = 90
> Speaking = 90
> Writing = 64
> 
> Grammar = 66
> Oral Fluency = 90
> Pronunciation = 82
> Spelling = 46
> Vocabulary = 82
> Written Discourse = 44
> 
> she needs min 65 in all the modules to get 10 points for 189 visas.
> 
> I am thinking for re-evaluation for Writing Module to get 65 marks. What is the chances of getting 65 or more marks in Writing in re-evaluation.???
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in-advance for your help.



Hi Galaxy, there are many in this forum who are just 1 or 2 short and the feedback is that rescores doesn't work because it's all computer based testing. Better approach is to reappear and focus on enabling skills. I m sure with more focused approach she should clear in next attempt


----------



## nsiramsetty

Guys, I just came out from the exam.

I am sure that I will not get 65+ but one thing i can say is, its easy and with some practice tests getting 65+ doesn't seem to be a big deal.

All the questions in main exam were very simple when compared to practice tests in PTE Gold pack and in some other sites.

I will prepare for some more time and will write again in december or january with a confidence.

If i get 65+ in this attempt only, Seriously, I should believe in god


----------



## tikki2282

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys, I just came out from the exam.
> 
> I am sure that I will not get 65+ but one thing i can say is, its easy and with some practice tests getting 65+ doesn't seem to be a big deal.
> 
> All the questions in main exam were very simple when compared to practice tests in PTE Gold pack and in some other sites.
> 
> I will prepare for some more time and will write again in december or january with a confidence.
> 
> If i get 65+ in this attempt only, Seriously, I should believe in god



All the best. Do keep the group posted.


----------



## hungngo

Hi guys,

I did my Practice Test B this afternoon and I got this:
Listening : 61
Reading : 54
Speaking : 52
Writing : 69

Grammar : 65
Oral Fluency : 41
Pronunciation : 50
Spelling : 60
Vocabulary : 44
Written Discourse : 45

Im going to take the test next Friday, I would love to hear your suggestions on which areas do I have to improve. 

BTW, I have done 5 IELTS General ... always fail to get 7 in Writing. I found PTE Writing quite easy. Many thanks to you guys and this amazing forum.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Since we can't book more than one "open appointments" under one PTE ID. Is it good idea to create another ID to book another appointment (I want to have 2 test dates booked a week apart, in case, i am not able to do good on first try)

Thanks.


----------



## promigrant

Seems like a good idea. But I don't think anyone have ever tried it before... So no comments.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajrajinin

SnakeCharmer said:


> Since we can't book more than one "open appointments" under one PTE ID. Is it good idea to create another ID to book another appointment (I want to have 2 test dates booked a week apart, in case, i am not able to do good on first try)
> 
> Thanks.


Only risk here would be that you would lose the fees of 2nd attempt in case you get your desired score in 1st attempt.

You wouldnt mind losing it if you score well in 1st attempt 

Cheers.


----------



## andreyx108b

SnakeCharmer said:


> Since we can't book more than one "open appointments" under one PTE ID. Is it good idea to create another ID to book another appointment (I want to have 2 test dates booked a week apart, in case, i am not able to do good on first try) Thanks.


 I called them about it, they said it make cause troubles with your exam.

So i never did.


----------



## Jamil Sid

shavu said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Other then Mcmillan I referred Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus for practice.
> 
> I downloaded from below link but got some unwanted browser apps so you should be careful. Please check the authenticity first.
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> Hope this is helpful!
> 
> Thanks!


Shavu,Link is not working.How can I download it.
IF you have CD.Kindly upload it at google drive.We already have PDF book which was uploaded by another folk.


----------



## indy2aus

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today my spouse got PTE score. Here is the score details.
> 
> Listening = 68
> Reading = 90
> Speaking = 90
> Writing = 64
> 
> Grammar = 66
> Oral Fluency = 90
> Pronunciation = 82
> Spelling = 46
> Vocabulary = 82
> Written Discourse = 44
> 
> she needs min 65 in all the modules to get 10 points for 189 visas.
> 
> I am thinking for re-evaluation for Writing Module to get 65 marks. What is the chances of getting 65 or more marks in Writing in re-evaluation.???
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in-advance for your help.


Hi Galaxy,

Based on score, it is pretty clear that spelling bogged down whole writing score and to some extent listening. Ask her to practice spelling which is very critical for writing and listening. Then, I think she will be fine.


----------



## kshah

Hello Friends,

Does the high Microphone volume affects the speaking score?

Please suggest.


----------



## indy2aus

kshah said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Does the high Microphone volume affects the speaking score?
> 
> Please suggest.


Folks,

You will be given an opportunity to verify microphone. Use this time thoroughly and wisely to test in different angles and listen to your own voice; We never know where the problem is. You should listen to your voice clearly before you start the test.


----------



## cozmopravesh

kshah said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Does the high Microphone volume affects the speaking score?
> 
> Please suggest.


It is not a microphone volume that affects the score; however, how you place your microphone.

Make sure it not too near to your mouth. I placed it just below (near) my chin. It was fine.
If you place it just beside your lips then i guess it will catch your breath sounds and may create problem.

Hope it helps :eyebrows:


----------



## shavu

Jamil Sid said:


> Shavu,Link is not working.How can I download it.
> IF you have CD.Kindly upload it at google drive.We already have PDF book which was uploaded by another folk.



The downloading is little tricky, you need to wait until 30 sec and timer runs somewhere on the window, I am travelling today If I get time I'll get you the snapshots.

Sorry about that!


----------



## Vikram_99

shavu said:


> The downloading is little tricky, you need to wait until 30 sec and timer runs somewhere on the window, I am travelling today If I get time I'll get you the snapshots.
> 
> Sorry about that!


Hi, can somebody share the link for Kenny please?

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR

Not really. Mine was actually high but i got a high score.


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR

promigrant said:


> Folks, for PTE 79 score equivalent to band 8 of IELTS, could you pl advise the spilt score of each section ? Should it be 79 each or how ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


79 in each of the communicative scores


----------



## piusford

Jamil Sid said:


> Shavu,Link is not working.How can I download it.
> IF you have CD.Kindly upload it at google drive.We already have PDF book which was uploaded by another folk.


try this mate- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4BWFVazr0yxUlB0WXNFOVJoYlE/view?usp=sharing_eid


----------



## Ragul28

Guys, how is ur scores in PTE-A nowadays ??

is it easy to score 79+ each ?


----------



## romero2005

Ragul28 said:


> Guys, how is ur scores in PTE-A nowadays ??
> 
> is it easy to score 79+ each ?


l love to here this score...but :confused2::confused2:


----------



## bbk89

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Already approved .go ahead


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi guys. Can anyone help me to provide valuable tips for fill in the blanks( both) in reading section. I got just 54 in reading in my first attempt


----------



## kraviraj82

Dear All,

Below are my scores, the real exam is easy than practice test. But I dont know what went wrong with me in writing section though spelling and grammar I got 90 but my writing score is 64 only. Listening is the easiest but I screwed during test by giving more time MCMA and missed to attend write dictation.

Any tips on writing section for summarize written text, how many words you need to write exactly. I remember I wrote up to 65 words and covered all points but got low score. Aiming for 79, lets see, trying my best.

P P P P A​ *Score 63	65	66	71	67​*​ Listening 69	70	71	72	56​ Reading 57	63	60	68	76​ Speaking 58	62	61	79	76​ Writing 71	68	70	70	64​ 
Grammar 67	90	83	65	69​ Oral Fluency 64	57	64	76	68​ Pronunciation 32	30	37	64	57​ Spelling 81	60	55	73	90​ Vocabulary 85	81	79	87	90​ Written Discourse	90	75	90	45	83​
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Jamil Sid

piusford said:


> try this mate- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4BWFVazr0yxUlB0WXNFOVJoYlE/view?usp=sharing_eid


Millionth of Thanks.


----------



## mrIgor

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Below are my scores, the real exam is easy than practice test. But I dont know what went wrong with me in writing section though spelling and grammar I got 90 but my writing score is 64 only. Listening is the easiest but I screwed during test by giving more time MCMA and missed to attend write dictation.
> 
> Any tips on writing section for summarize written text, how many words you need to write exactly. I remember I wrote up to 65 words and covered all points but got low score. Aiming for 79, lets see, trying my best.
> 
> P P P P A​ *Score 63	65	66	71	67​*​ Listening 69	70	71	72	56​ Reading 57	63	60	68	76​ Speaking 58	62	61	79	76​ Writing 71	68	70	70	64​
> Grammar 67	90	83	65	69​ Oral Fluency 64	57	64	76	68​ Pronunciation 32	30	37	64	57​ Spelling 81	60	55	73	90​ Vocabulary 85	81	79	87	90​ Written Discourse	90	75	90	45	83​
> Thanks
> Ravi


 Hi Ravi, thanks for your post. How looks the results letter, is my photo stamped in the paper too? hehe can you share? thanks


----------



## indy2aus

All,

It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?

People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.


----------



## gnt

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?
> 
> People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.


Well you are right there ; but I have paid AED 980 in Dubai. which is like Rs.17400. But then again Dubai means sucking every drop of money and blood and still in the end no benefit. 

I hope you get your desired score.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Anyone giving tips on reading fill in the blanks


----------



## adrian.hy

mrIgor said:


> Hi Ravi, thanks for your post. How looks the results letter, is my photo stamped in the paper too? hehe can you share? thanks


PTE results are electronic, so you won't get paper result. Your photo will be taken before the start of the test.


----------



## ShermD

Which of the following can be opted without clicking the checkbox when registering for the actual test ? I guess only the second one should be selected for the immigration purpose ?

"I want to share my PTE Academic scores with graduate business schools, scholarship-granting organisations, and strategic partners of GMAC. Only my highest PTE Academic score will be shared. For Opt-in policy details to go http://www.mba.com/mba/legal/privacypolicy/gmass."


"Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014"


----------



## Ashwin28

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?
> 
> People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.


Hi,

Now it shows Rs. 10900 today's price. Can you please share the discount code to arrive at Rs. 8200?

Thanks!


----------



## indy2aus

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now it shows Rs. 10900 today's price. Can you please share the discount code to arrive at Rs. 8200?
> 
> Thanks!


PTE2015 apply in either of two boxes and let's know what it comes.


----------



## state_less

Hey guys, I would like to share my story and thank everyone on this thread ... it saved me from the horrors of the IELTS!

I don’t think anyone can ever say it enough "IELTS SUCKS"

I took IELTS 3 times and never managed to break the 6.5 barrier in writing the typical 0.5 scam! If anyone is in doubt about PTE-A, don’t think too much about it and go for it you will get a fair chance.

My last IELTS failure was 2 weeks ago, out of desperation I started to look for an alternative and bingo! Found PTE here, booked my exam after 2 weeks went for it. Here’s where things start to get crazy. While taking the exam the electricity went out 3 or 4 times and the computer turned off!! The irony here is that electricity problems (along with water, security… car bombs, idiots, garbage… I can go on forever) is one of the main reasons why I want to get the hell out of this country. Now the worst thing was during the essay section, I was almost done with the conclusion and had less than a minute to finish and BAAAM! Computer is OFF! I almost had a heart attack. When the test center supervisor turned the computer back ON, 3 paragraphs were their but the conclusion was gone and I had 39 seconds exactly to finish the task, I managed to snap out of the shock and wrote as much words as I can, I did not reach the 200 words minimum. After that I decided to continue the exam and tried to do my best. But I lost all hope at getting 65+, obviously missing the conclusion should have killed any chance I had right?

Well think again… I got 69 on writing, for me this proves that IELTS is unfair unlike PTE, imagine missing the conclusion part at the IELTS or writing less than 250 words this would mean you’re done kid... game over... he's dead jim ...please go ahead and pay another 200$ and waste +2 more agonizing months of your life. But with PTE you will always have room to compensate with another exercise. By the way, I got my writing assessed by an IELTS teacher and I always got 7 or 7.5, I think this proves the theory of the “0.5 scam”, because I don’t think that my writing improved in 2 weeks. Anyhow, got my score and I will never writing another essay as long as I live (maybe in the afterlife ).

I bought the golden package and I only took exam A, if anyone is tight on the money and needs it I’m happy to share but I don’t think I can send any private messages yet, so don’t know how to do that.
I hope someone will find this information useful.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Congrats buddy !!! 3 Cheers for you !!!

And you are indeed a generous soul. Hope only someone in need ask for Practice test from you.

Many many congrats once again.

Regards,
Pravesh


state_less said:


> Hey guys, I would like to share my story and thank everyone on this thread ... it saved me from the horrors of the IELTS!
> 
> I don’t think anyone can ever say it enough "IELTS SUCKS"
> 
> I took IELTS 3 times and never managed to break the 6.5 barrier in writing the typical 0.5 scam! If anyone is in doubt about PTE-A, don’t think too much about it and go for it you will get a fair chance.
> 
> My last IELTS failure was 2 weeks ago, out of desperation I started to look for an alternative and bingo! Found PTE here, booked my exam after 2 weeks went for it. Here’s where things start to get crazy. While taking the exam the electricity went out 3 or 4 times and the computer turned off!! The irony here is that electricity problems (along with water, security… car bombs, idiots, garbage… I can go on forever) is one of the main reasons why I want to get the hell out of this country. Now the worst thing was during the essay section, I was almost done with the conclusion and had less than a minute to finish and BAAAM! Computer is OFF! I almost had a heart attack. When the test center supervisor turned the computer back ON, 3 paragraphs were their but the conclusion was gone and I had 39 seconds exactly to finish the task, I managed to snap out of the shock and wrote as much words as I can, I did not reach the 200 words minimum. After that I decided to continue the exam and tried to do my best. But I lost all hope at getting 65+, obviously missing the conclusion should have killed any chance I had right?
> 
> Well think again… I got 69 on writing, for me this proves that IELTS is unfair unlike PTE, imagine missing the conclusion part at the IELTS or writing less than 250 words this would mean you’re done kid... game over... he's dead jim ...please go ahead and pay another 200$ and waste +2 more agonizing months of your life. But with PTE you will always have room to compensate with another exercise. By the way, I got my writing assessed by an IELTS teacher and I always got 7 or 7.5, I think this proves the theory of the “0.5 scam”, because I don’t think that my writing improved in 2 weeks. Anyhow, got my score and I will never writing another essay as long as I live (maybe in the afterlife ).
> 
> I bought the golden package and I only took exam A, if anyone is tight on the money and needs it I’m happy to share but I don’t think I can send any private messages yet, so don’t know how to do that.
> I hope someone will find this information useful.


----------



## hweeyatt

isanjivg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help on your first essay topic.
> 
> "You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particluar area for your study"
> 
> Could you please explain what it means with field of study? Is it geographical area or field of study like pollution etc.
> 
> Also need inputs on Reading part. Many people commented on leaving/ignoring MCMA/MCSA. Can I have inputs on preferred order to answer the questions based on time limitations considering high scoring question to low scoring questions.
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Sanji


Hi,
Just an update ....finally after 6-7 attempts of Ielts and 4 attempts of PTE, 
I finally got above 65...
L:66
S:66
R:67
W:73

As for your question, I think the question does not quite make sense, so all I did is to address the impact ,causes and provide solution like Ielts essay. 

Causes : too much CO2 from factory? too many cars ? lack of awareness?
Solution : what government can do , how people can contribute ? 

I know it is kinda off topic, but I just trying to make sure that my essay is in good structure ,prove range of vocabulary and acceptable grammar. Honestly , I think others essay topic are much harder to be elaborate in just 20 min. 

As for reading, I do agree that do not spend too much time on MCMA/MCSA, when I read it twice and still struggle, I just go with my gut. But again , on my 4th attempt, I came across few repeated question from previous test, so that save me some time. 

But again, I only manage to secure 65. So my advice might not be that helpful.

Anyway, Thanks to everyone who contributed in this forum. I wish you guys all the best for both your English test and Visa application.


----------



## akhiljohnforever

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?
> 
> People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.[/Q
> 
> 
> ****,
> 
> Is it from today?


----------



## ShermD

state_less said:


> Hey guys, I would like to share my story and thank everyone on this thread ... it saved me from the horrors of the IELTS!
> 
> I don’t think anyone can ever say it enough "IELTS SUCKS"
> 
> I took IELTS 3 times and never managed to break the 6.5 barrier in writing the typical 0.5 scam! If anyone is in doubt about PTE-A, don’t think too much about it and go for it you will get a fair chance.
> 
> My last IELTS failure was 2 weeks ago, out of desperation I started to look for an alternative and bingo! Found PTE here, booked my exam after 2 weeks went for it. Here’s where things start to get crazy. While taking the exam the electricity went out 3 or 4 times and the computer turned off!! The irony here is that electricity problems (along with water, security… car bombs, idiots, garbage… I can go on forever) is one of the main reasons why I want to get the hell out of this country. Now the worst thing was during the essay section, I was almost done with the conclusion and had less than a minute to finish and BAAAM! Computer is OFF! I almost had a heart attack. When the test center supervisor turned the computer back ON, 3 paragraphs were their but the conclusion was gone and I had 39 seconds exactly to finish the task, I managed to snap out of the shock and wrote as much words as I can, I did not reach the 200 words minimum. After that I decided to continue the exam and tried to do my best. But I lost all hope at getting 65+, obviously missing the conclusion should have killed any chance I had right?
> 
> Well think again… I got 69 on writing, for me this proves that IELTS is unfair unlike PTE, imagine missing the conclusion part at the IELTS or writing less than 250 words this would mean you’re done kid... game over... he's dead jim ...please go ahead and pay another 200$ and waste +2 more agonizing months of your life. But with PTE you will always have room to compensate with another exercise. By the way, I got my writing assessed by an IELTS teacher and I always got 7 or 7.5, I think this proves the theory of the “0.5 scam”, because I don’t think that my writing improved in 2 weeks. Anyhow, got my score and I will never writing another essay as long as I live (maybe in the afterlife ).
> 
> I bought the golden package and I only took exam A, if anyone is tight on the money and needs it I’m happy to share but I don’t think I can send any private messages yet, so don’t know how to do that.
> I hope someone will find this information useful.


good luck buddy ... It's so generous of you to share the account with us .. I already bought Practice test B .. so, I'm in need of Practice test A .. Some one will contact you for the available Practice test B  ... But, I think we all can, do the paid sample practice questions without restrictions from an one account ..


----------



## Vikram_99

state_less said:


> Hey guys, I would like to share my story and thank everyone on this thread ... it saved me from the horrors of the IELTS!
> 
> I don’t think anyone can ever say it enough "IELTS SUCKS"
> 
> I took IELTS 3 times and never managed to break the 6.5 barrier in writing the typical 0.5 scam! If anyone is in doubt about PTE-A, don’t think too much about it and go for it you will get a fair chance.
> 
> My last IELTS failure was 2 weeks ago, out of desperation I started to look for an alternative and bingo! Found PTE here, booked my exam after 2 weeks went for it. Here’s where things start to get crazy. While taking the exam the electricity went out 3 or 4 times and the computer turned off!! The irony here is that electricity problems (along with water, security… car bombs, idiots, garbage… I can go on forever) is one of the main reasons why I want to get the hell out of this country. Now the worst thing was during the essay section, I was almost done with the conclusion and had less than a minute to finish and BAAAM! Computer is OFF! I almost had a heart attack. When the test center supervisor turned the computer back ON, 3 paragraphs were their but the conclusion was gone and I had 39 seconds exactly to finish the task, I managed to snap out of the shock and wrote as much words as I can, I did not reach the 200 words minimum. After that I decided to continue the exam and tried to do my best. But I lost all hope at getting 65+, obviously missing the conclusion should have killed any chance I had right?
> 
> Well think again… I got 69 on writing, for me this proves that IELTS is unfair unlike PTE, imagine missing the conclusion part at the IELTS or writing less than 250 words this would mean you’re done kid... game over... he's dead jim ...please go ahead and pay another 200$ and waste +2 more agonizing months of your life. But with PTE you will always have room to compensate with another exercise. By the way, I got my writing assessed by an IELTS teacher and I always got 7 or 7.5, I think this proves the theory of the “0.5 scam”, because I don’t think that my writing improved in 2 weeks. Anyhow, got my score and I will never writing another essay as long as I live (maybe in the afterlife ).
> 
> I bought the golden package and I only took exam A, if anyone is tight on the money and needs it I’m happy to share but I don’t think I can send any private messages yet, so don’t know how to do that.
> I hope someone will find this information useful.


Hi,

Many congratulations to you mate.

Would you be so kind to send it to me on [B]<SNIP>[/B], It will be awesome if you send it as ive my exam on Tuesday. And yes I also took ielts 3 times.
God bless you.. see you in OZ

Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you,
kaju/moderator


----------



## Vikram_99

It is in effect since 1st October


----------



## vivsontime

Friends..

As suggested by forum members for the re-tell lecture in speaking section, do we have some specific suggestion for summarize spoken test strategies?

Does the content matter the most or a flow can help us get the marks?

Any tips and suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## Ashwin28

indy2aus said:


> PTE2015 apply in either of two boxes and let's know what it comes.


Hi,

Just booked it, PTE2015 worked for me.

Now costs 9810, instead of 8415. A hike of Rs. 1395.

Lets see if its worth paying the difference, taking it for the second time.


----------



## nolan.tellis

vivsontime said:


> Friends..
> 
> As suggested by forum members for the re-tell lecture in speaking section, do we have some specific suggestion for summarize spoken test strategies?
> 
> Does the content matter the most or a flow can help us get the marks?
> 
> Any tips and suggestion will be appreciated.


Hi,
There is aPTE A book on the site. you an buy it from any book store or online from amazon. Its around 750 Rs. This book has 2 CD with the audios in it. It gives 3 answers for each re tell lecture questions.

each answer is different which tell you which is good average and bad.

Once you hear them you will have a fair judgement about how you must do the Retell lecture


----------



## vivsontime

nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> There is aPTE A book on the site. you an buy it from any book store or online from amazon. Its around 750 Rs. This book has 2 CD with the audios in it. It gives 3 answers for each re tell lecture questions.
> 
> each answer is different which tell you which is good average and bad.
> 
> Once you hear them you will have a fair judgement about how you must do the Retell lecture


thanks..what's the name of the book?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## indy2aus

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just booked it, PTE2015 worked for me.
> 
> Now costs 9810, instead of 8415. A hike of Rs. 1395.
> 
> Lets see if its worth paying the difference, taking it for the second time.


Very clever tactic. One side given discount, on the other hand hiked the fee: as a result, you are bound to pay same original intended price. 

BTW, English tests for immigration has become a big business. As I see, many people attempt at least two or three even their English levels are above then expected. Can we live with this dirty business or can we change something about this?


----------



## eng.mohannad

Hi fellows,

I am struggling a lot with Re-tell lecture!
I have spent 10 days now trying to improve my strategy to tackle this section and I am still at zero level!

I am unable to tack notes efficiently! My mind is unable to listen, understand, summarize, re-phrase, and tack notes at the same time!
In the 10 sec allocated for preparation, I can only finish the idea I am typing!

The Enabling skills scored here are *Content: Pronunciation: Oral fluency: *
So, I am thinking of focusing only on the first sentence, note it down, prepare it properly and say it in a fluent, well pronounced way and extend it with some words from my imagination.

I am really frustrated and don't know what to do. Please help!


----------



## Mukeshdawar

state_less said:


> Hey guys, I would like to share my story and thank everyone on this thread ... it saved me from the horrors of the IELTS!
> 
> I don’t think anyone can ever say it enough "IELTS SUCKS"
> 
> I took IELTS 3 times and never managed to break the 6.5 barrier in writing the typical 0.5 scam! If anyone is in doubt about PTE-A, don’t think too much about it and go for it you will get a fair chance.
> 
> My last IELTS failure was 2 weeks ago, out of desperation I started to look for an alternative and bingo! Found PTE here, booked my exam after 2 weeks went for it. Here’s where things start to get crazy. While taking the exam the electricity went out 3 or 4 times and the computer turned off!! The irony here is that electricity problems (along with water, security… car bombs, idiots, garbage… I can go on forever) is one of the main reasons why I want to get the hell out of this country. Now the worst thing was during the essay section, I was almost done with the conclusion and had less than a minute to finish and BAAAM! Computer is OFF! I almost had a heart attack. When the test center supervisor turned the computer back ON, 3 paragraphs were their but the conclusion was gone and I had 39 seconds exactly to finish the task, I managed to snap out of the shock and wrote as much words as I can, I did not reach the 200 words minimum. After that I decided to continue the exam and tried to do my best. But I lost all hope at getting 65+, obviously missing the conclusion should have killed any chance I had right?
> 
> Well think again… I got 69 on writing, for me this proves that IELTS is unfair unlike PTE, imagine missing the conclusion part at the IELTS or writing less than 250 words this would mean you’re done kid... game over... he's dead jim ...please go ahead and pay another 200$ and waste +2 more agonizing months of your life. But with PTE you will always have room to compensate with another exercise. By the way, I got my writing assessed by an IELTS teacher and I always got 7 or 7.5, I think this proves the theory of the “0.5 scam”, because I don’t think that my writing improved in 2 weeks. Anyhow, got my score and I will never writing another essay as long as I live (maybe in the afterlife ).
> 
> I bought the golden package and I only took exam A, if anyone is tight on the money and needs it I’m happy to share but I don’t think I can send any private messages yet, so don’t know how to do that.
> I hope someone will find this information useful.


Hi dear congrats kindly send me the detail of practice scored test on my I'd *<SNIP>* please I need your help

Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## ShermD

Hey guys, please share some good pronunciation practice websites or software, I got 51 for speaking for my Practice test-B as I mentioned below. Further, the Oral fluency & pronunciation score is 36 & 33 respectively. Please help.


----------



## promigrant

Sherm, can u plz share me the website link. I have booked a test in nov. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indy2aus

eng.mohannad said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I am struggling a lot with Re-tell lecture!
> I have spent 10 days now trying to improve my strategy to tackle this section and I am still at zero level!
> 
> I am unable to tack notes efficiently! My mind is unable to listen, understand, summarize, re-phrase, and tack notes at the same time!
> In the 10 sec allocated for preparation, I can only finish the idea I am typing!
> 
> The Enabling skills scored here are *Content: Pronunciation: Oral fluency: *
> So, I am thinking of focusing only on the first sentence, note it down, prepare it properly and say it in a fluent, well pronounced way and extend it with some words from my imagination.
> 
> I am really frustrated and don't know what to do. Please help!


Hi Mohannad,

Never attempt to take full notes as it plays - In fact no one can, believe me or not- It is quite normal speaking is faster than writing. 

So solution is, listen properly then understand main idea and supplementary ideas. All you need is 4 sentences in 40 seconds as it comes around 60 words. One is opening statement which you are already planning and one is conclusion. Rest 2 are examples. Make sure you remember 2 or 3 vocabulary words and include in examples. You are done. 

Try at least 40 lectures which you can take from TOEFL below link and record in your mobile phone and replay. If you need any help PM me. 






All the best!


----------



## nolan.tellis

Hi,
I am unble to post the link here as i have less than 5 post.

Got o amazon and type 'PTE academic in books.' you should see a book with 668 Rs

It takes about 4 days toread the book if you read it for an hr per day. 

Then The CD will take another 3 to 4 days. 

Do both book and CD properly and you will get confidence and 99% you should get 65 +. Its not difficult to get 65 + and a about just 10 % difficult to get 80 + as written needs to be strong other sections are easy.

The result will take max 5 days. I got mine in 1 day. All the best


----------



## promigrant

Thank tellis .. That's very helpful

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nolan.tellis

vivsontime said:


> thanks..what's the name of the book?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi,
I am unble to post the link here as i have less than 5 post.

Got o amazon and type 'PTE academic in books.' you should see a book with 668 Rs

It takes about 4 days toread the book if you read it for an hr per day. 

Then The CD will take another 3 to 4 days. 

Do both book and CD properly and you will get confidence and 99% you should get 65 +. Its not difficult to get 65 + and a about just 10 % difficult to get 80 + as written needs to be strong other sections are easy.

The result will take max 5 days. I got mine in 1 day. All the best


----------



## ShermD

nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> I am unble to post the link here as i have less than 5 post.
> 
> Got o amazon and type 'PTE academic in books.' you should see a book with 668 Rs
> 
> It takes about 4 days toread the book if you read it for an hr per day.
> 
> Then The CD will take another 3 to 4 days.
> 
> Do both book and CD properly and you will get confidence and 99% you should get 65 +. Its not difficult to get 65 + and a about just 10 % difficult to get 80 + as written needs to be strong other sections are easy.
> 
> The result will take max 5 days. I got mine in 1 day. All the best


Thanks, but just tell the name of the book mate , if you just say the name, it would be helpful to others to understand clearly what you're trying to say  

1) Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan) 
2) Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)
3) Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack


----------



## ShermD

indy2aus said:


> Hi Mohannad,
> 
> Never attempt to take full notes as it plays - In fact no one can, believe me or not- It is quite normal speaking is faster than writing.
> 
> So solution is, listen properly then understand main idea and supplementary ideas. All you need is 4 sentences in 40 seconds as it comes around 60 words. One is opening statement which you are already planning and one is conclusion. Rest 2 are examples. Make sure you remember 2 or 3 vocabulary words and include in examples. You are done.
> 
> Try at least 40 lectures which you can take from TOEFL below link and record in your mobile phone and replay. If you need any help PM me.
> 
> TOEFL Listening Practice - Lecture 6 - YouTube
> 
> All the best!


I'm also low in speaking scores .. how much you scored for your speaking ?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi folks,
Does anyone gave test at Target Consultancy, Chandigarh? Please share your essay topic and other tips I have my exam in Nov.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ShermD

promigrant said:


> Sherm, can u plz share me the website link. I have booked a test in nov. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


ptepractice.com


----------



## Mukeshdawar

This is the link for PTE Academic Practice test plus with key.No need to buy this book

http://avxhome.se/ebooks/cultures_languages/P.Ac.Pra.Te.html


----------



## nolan.tellis

ShermD said:


> Thanks, but just tell the name of the book mate , if you just say the name, it would be helpful to others to understand clearly what you're trying to say
> 
> 1) Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan)
> 2) Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)
> 3) Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack


Hi,
Extremely sorry. I was pasting the name however on submitting it was giving me issues saying i am pasting a link even though i was not. Anyways i typed in the name as above.

This book is more than enough.
Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)


----------



## starwin4u

*Pte-a*

Dear All,

my PTE exam is booked on 20th October '15, After trying IELTS once, and got scored with L 8.5 R 8.5 S 7.5 W 6.5, Where I have read its not easy to pass that .5 scam.

So Planned on sitting for PTE and see, my question here is, if in reading out loud question or short answers part. if we mistakenly say the word and if we correct it and repeat the word, will they give points.

Ex: if there is a word "Vast" on the sentence, But I say west, and within a second I say the correct word will that count, as its a Computer based exam, I'm confused on this.

and same for short answers part if the question is "If a figure is hexagonal, how many sides does it have" I say 8 at first then tell 6, will that take 6 as an answer or 8 as an Answer.


----------



## vivsontime

Hi Guys,

Does any one have this book with you? Please share the link

Official Guide to PTE Academic

I do have McMillan and Practice Test Plus


----------



## nolan.tellis

starwin4u said:


> Dear All,
> 
> my PTE exam is booked on 20th October '15, After trying IELTS once, and got scored with L 8.5 R 8.5 S 7.5 W 6.5, Where I have read its not easy to pass that .5 scam.
> 
> So Planned on sitting for PTE and see, my question here is, if in reading out loud question or short answers part. if we mistakenly say the word and if we correct it and repeat the word, will they give points.
> 
> Ex: if there is a word "Vast" on the sentence, But I say west, and within a second I say the correct word will that count, as its a Computer based exam, I'm confused on this.
> 
> and same for short answers part if the question is "If a figure is hexagonal, how many sides does it have" I say 8 at first then tell 6, will that take 6 as an answer or 8 as an Answer.


Hi,
So the Text book says to skip the word. On a serious note I dont think the points should reduce. Because As far as I know I too made 1 or 2 words mistake in read allowed however overall my reading was clear due to which I got 90 that full points in Speaking. 

So prefer you to skip it and just read clearly and in a normal pace. There is ample of time for reading. So it should be good.


----------



## eng.mohannad

indy2aus said:


> Hi Mohannad,
> 
> Never attempt to take full notes as it plays - In fact no one can, believe me or not- It is quite normal speaking is faster than writing.
> 
> So solution is, listen properly then understand main idea and supplementary ideas. All you need is 4 sentences in 40 seconds as it comes around 60 words. One is opening statement which you are already planning and one is conclusion. Rest 2 are examples. Make sure you remember 2 or 3 vocabulary words and include in examples. You are done.
> 
> Try at least 40 lectures which you can take from TOEFL below link and record in your mobile phone and replay. If you need any help PM me.
> 
> TOEFL Listening Practice - Lecture 6 - YouTube
> 
> All the best!



Thank you Indy2aus,

You gave me hope again.
I will keep practicing and will try to work out the 4 sentences strategy.. It look like doable.
Appreciate you help and your kind gesture


----------



## starwin4u

*Thanks*



nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> So the Text book says to skip the word. On a serious note I dont think the points should reduce. Because As far as I know I too made 1 or 2 words mistake in read allowed however overall my reading was clear due to which I got 90 that full points in Speaking.
> 
> So prefer you to skip it and just read clearly and in a normal pace. There is ample of time for reading. So it should be good.


Thanks Bro.


----------



## indy2aus

nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> Extremely sorry. I was pasting the name however on submitting it was giving me issues saying i am pasting a link even though i was not. Anyways i typed in the name as above.
> 
> This book is more than enough.
> Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)


Can someone provide link to down load -- Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic ?

I am extremely sorry if it is already in the thread.


----------



## indy2aus

Mukeshdawar said:


> This is the link for PTE Academic Practice test plus with key.No need to buy this book
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack


Hi Mukeshdawar,

Thanks for providing this. Once I downloaded it shows file is corrupted. Any other you help you can extend --

Kindly,


----------



## Mukeshdawar

indy2aus said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link for PTE Academic Practice test plus with key.No need to buy this book
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mukeshdawar,
> 
> Thanks for providing this. Once I downloaded it shows file is corrupted. Any other you help you can extend --
> 
> Kindly,
Click to expand...


Ya sure try this link 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4BWFVazr0yxUlB0WXNFOVJoYlE/view?ts=560e9bab


----------



## vivsontime

here is a good collections of essays: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx6bzaBlUXDcHVTSHQtazVtVFk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## dontelother

*Material needed*



nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> Extremely sorry. I was pasting the name however on submitting it was giving me issues saying i am pasting a link even though i was not. Anyways i typed in the name as above.
> 
> This book is more than enough.
> Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)


Could you/anyone please provide me the download link!

Other material download links will be highly appreciated...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dontelother

state_less said:


> Hey guys, I would like to share my story and thank everyone on this thread ... it saved me from the horrors of the IELTS!
> 
> I don’t think anyone can ever say it enough "IELTS SUCKS"
> 
> I took IELTS 3 times and never managed to break the 6.5 barrier in writing the typical 0.5 scam! If anyone is in doubt about PTE-A, don’t think too much about it and go for it you will get a fair chance.
> 
> My last IELTS failure was 2 weeks ago, out of desperation I started to look for an alternative and bingo! Found PTE here, booked my exam after 2 weeks went for it. Here’s where things start to get crazy. While taking the exam the electricity went out 3 or 4 times and the computer turned off!! The irony here is that electricity problems (along with water, security… car bombs, idiots, garbage… I can go on forever) is one of the main reasons why I want to get the hell out of this country. Now the worst thing was during the essay section, I was almost done with the conclusion and had less than a minute to finish and BAAAM! Computer is OFF! I almost had a heart attack. When the test center supervisor turned the computer back ON, 3 paragraphs were their but the conclusion was gone and I had 39 seconds exactly to finish the task, I managed to snap out of the shock and wrote as much words as I can, I did not reach the 200 words minimum. After that I decided to continue the exam and tried to do my best. But I lost all hope at getting 65+, obviously missing the conclusion should have killed any chance I had right?
> 
> Well think again… I got 69 on writing, for me this proves that IELTS is unfair unlike PTE, imagine missing the conclusion part at the IELTS or writing less than 250 words this would mean you’re done kid... game over... he's dead jim ...please go ahead and pay another 200$ and waste +2 more agonizing months of your life. But with PTE you will always have room to compensate with another exercise. By the way, I got my writing assessed by an IELTS teacher and I always got 7 or 7.5, I think this proves the theory of the “0.5 scam”, because I don’t think that my writing improved in 2 weeks. Anyhow, got my score and I will never writing another essay as long as I live (maybe in the afterlife ).
> 
> I bought the golden package and I only took exam A, if anyone is tight on the money and needs it I’m happy to share but I don’t think I can send any private messages yet, so don’t know how to do that.
> I hope someone will find this information useful.



Hope you got the desired score! could you please share the golden package! mail me in: dontelother AT gmail DOT com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dontelother

*Download link needed*



sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have completed my official guide,what next i should do .
> Is there any practice website to practice multi select,jumbled para graphs
> 
> Regards


Hello,

Do you have the soft copy download link? Please share...


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Anyone from the forum can help me to summarize below Re-Tell lecture?

Thanks in Advance

The next slide Figure 3 is from one comic before the last one I showed you where I begin to draw other people’s narratives also, not just my own. In this case, I took my mother’s experiences in World War II on the island of Malta, where my family is from, where I was born. In World War II, Malta was heavily bombed by the Germans and the Italians. And what I had my mother to do was to write letters outlining various aspects of life during the war. So, I was telling my mother’s story. So, you see, I have already got this autobiographical thing going and I an also trying to tell other people’s stories so it’s not much of a hop, skip and a jump going some place using autobiography and telling other people’s stories. Now, another thing I should point out is I learned to start asking visual questions. When you’re telling someone else’s stories, you’re not there. I am not there. I was not there to witness what my mother went through, so I needed visual clues from her. So, I would ask her questions like, "You mentioned you were in a shelter. So what does the shelter look like?" "An air raid shelter." So, my mother would sketch something out for me or describe it to me very explicitly and so, up in the first panel, you can see I have drawn a shelter, and that is based on her descriptions.


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Anyone from the forum can write good essay on the following topics?

The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn.

Different people get success in different fields. Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style closely related to you and explain your views?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gnt

Mukeshdawar said:


> This is the link for PTE Academic Practice test plus with key.No need to buy this book
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack



Thanks Mate ; 

The link is working perfectly fine. 

I have a test on Saturday ; will do final preparation from this book.


----------



## Redbox

gnt said:


> Thanks Mate ;
> 
> The link is working perfectly fine.
> 
> I have a test on Saturday ; will do final preparation from this book.


Can you share the link for the CD's of this book. 

cheers


----------



## liloreokid

A little motivation for PTE test takers.

I took IELTS and didn't get the score I required. I think the result was Listening 9.0, Reading 9.0, Speaking 8.5 but writing 7.0. However, once I took PTE I was surprised when my result came out as 90 overall. I was surprised because I messed up a few questions and was actually quite worried whether I could get 79. Conclusion is, I think PTE is a much fairer test as screwing up a little on the subject matter doesn't really seem to have an impact as long as you show that you can write and speak properly when answering the question.

Also, the fact that it is computer marked results in consistency in the marks.


----------



## bryan00

are there any chance that immi change the hurdle score whether that be to decrease or increase?


----------



## sudeepdai

liloreokid said:


> A little motivation for PTE test takers.
> 
> I took IELTS and didn't get the score I required. I think the result was Listening 9.0, Reading 9.0, Speaking 8.5 but writing 7.0. However, once I took PTE I was surprised when my result came out as 90 overall. I was surprised because I messed up a few questions and was actually quite worried whether I could get 79. Conclusion is, I think PTE is a much fairer test as screwing up a little on the subject matter doesn't really seem to have an impact as long as you show that you can write and speak properly when answering the question.
> 
> Also, the fact that it is computer marked results in consistency in the marks.


Heyy
Congratulations on the score.

I second your thoughts.
The reason behind PTE being easier than IELTS is its marking scheme. Both the tests test english but PTE is like that lenient teacher that gives full marks even if you have made small errors. It is the type of teacher that will ignore smaller mistakes and look at the wholistic view of the answers. If you are eligible to get 90 in overall then minor mistakes will not make much difference.

On the other hand, IELTS is the strict teacher. It is the type of teacher that will deduct marks for small mistakes too and will never give full marks to anybody. It is difficult to score marks in IELTS.

Therefore, why not go the teacher who is quite lenient towards marking and also the test is a tad bit easier.

Best of luck to all.
Cheers


----------



## JK123

Hi,

I cleared the PTE last month with each section more than 65. I took the gold preparation kit from Pearson and it is a must for all PTE takers. The real exam will be easier than the practice test and the your score will be definitely more than what you will get in practice test. 

One key point on Writing : try to focus more on the essay format and sentence linking . Even if you do not have enough points regarding the topic, you can easily get good score if the essay format is good. You can practice and remember some good sample format available online and use it in any essay topic. 

Good luck.


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy Guys

Been long since I posted here. 
Just wanted to share some info.

I have been getting questions about how the computer judges and are there any ways to make it understand or tricks or hacks to the computer?
These things should be kept in mind. These are not hacks but rather guidelines.

First and foremost, it is the computer that is going to judge your score. 

For accent:
There are lots of people who have got 7/8 in IELTS speaking but fail to get 65+ in PTE. I feel the prime reason behind this is that the computer not being able to understand what you are saying. While giving IELTS, there was a human being on the other end. We human beings can make out something somebody are saying from their gestures and other tones. A computer cannot do that. Humans can make out the meaning of something from half words or half sentences. We have that adaptablility skills.

A computer on the other hand cannot think for itself. Neither will it recognize your half sentences nor will it give marks to words that are almost clear. It needs clear words and well structured sentences. 

Therefore, the main thing that I have always stressed towards the better score of speaking is "CLARITY". If you speak clear so that the computer can understand everything you are saying, 65+ is my word on it. Speak all words as distinct as possible. I stress on speaking all words distinct is beacuse if you mess up or mingle two words together into one, then the computer will take it as one words and will not understand its meaning. Say you are saying "The living standard....", and generally it happens when you start a sentence, most people make it into one word and it sounds like "thelivingstandard" . A computer will not understand the word at all. 

Therefore, the lesser the computer understands the words, the lesser data it has to judge upon and your chances of getting a good score is reduced.

Another thing to keep in mind during speaking is that fluency matters a lot. Content does matter but the computer looks for clear and fluent english speaking people. 

Just had these things on my mind and wanted to post. Do let me know if you guys still dont get what I am conveying. 

Best of luck to all.
Will post again if I have something in mind.
Cheers


----------



## gnt

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy Guys
> 
> Been long since I posted here.
> Just wanted to share some info.
> 
> I have been getting questions about how the computer judges and are there any ways to make it understand or tricks or hacks to the computer?
> These things should be kept in mind. These are not hacks but rather guidelines.
> 
> First and foremost, it is the computer that is going to judge your score.
> 
> For accent:
> There are lots of people who have got 7/8 in IELTS speaking but fail to get 65+ in PTE. I feel the prime reason behind this is that the computer not being able to understand what you are saying. While giving IELTS, there was a human being on the other end. We human beings can make out something somebody are saying from their gestures and other tones. A computer cannot do that. Humans can make out the meaning of something from half words or half sentences. We have that adaptablility skills.
> 
> A computer on the other hand cannot think for itself. Neither will it recognize your half sentences nor will it give marks to words that are almost clear. It needs clear words and well structured sentences.
> 
> Therefore, the main thing that I have always stressed towards the better score of speaking is "CLARITY". If you speak clear so that the computer can understand everything you are saying, 65+ is my word on it. Speak all words as distinct as possible. I stress on speaking all words distinct is beacuse if you mess up or mingle two words together into one, then the computer will take it as one words and will not understand its meaning. Say you are saying "The living standard....", and generally it happens when you start a sentence, most people make it into one word and it sounds like "thelivingstandard" . A computer will not understand the word at all.
> 
> Therefore, the lesser the computer understands the words, the lesser data it has to judge upon and your chances of getting a good score is reduced.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind during speaking is that fluency matters a lot. Content does matter but the computer looks for clear and fluent english speaking people.
> 
> Just had these things on my mind and wanted to post. Do let me know if you guys still dont get what I am conveying.
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> Will post again if I have something in mind.
> Cheers


Thanks Sandeep ; 

You are always an inspiration to us; and after the success you got in PTE it feels like I can achieve it too , if not 79+ but definitely 65+ .


----------



## JK123

akhiljohnforever said:


> indy2aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?
> 
> People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.[/Q
> 
> 
> ****,
> 
> Is it from today?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right . The price is now 10900. I booked it for 9350 in August.
Click to expand...


----------



## JK123

hungngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did my Practice Test B this afternoon and I got this:
> Listening : 61
> Reading : 54
> Speaking : 52
> Writing : 69
> 
> Grammar : 65
> Oral Fluency : 41
> Pronunciation : 50
> Spelling : 60
> Vocabulary : 44
> Written Discourse : 45
> 
> Im going to take the test next Friday, I would love to hear your suggestions on which areas do I have to improve.
> 
> BTW, I have done 5 IELTS General ... always fail to get 7 in Writing. I found PTE Writing quite easy. Many thanks to you guys and this amazing forum.


Hey ,
I got similar score when i took the practice test A the day before the real exam and I got really nervous. The real test was easier than the practice test and I got better score in each section (65+).
Try to focus on pronunciation and clarity of voice while you are speaking.
Follow a format when you are writing the essay. 

Best of luck.


----------



## vivsontime

Guys, Have the test tomorrow.

Last test experience was not that pleasing... L/R/W/S : 65/64/68/69 

Feeling nervous still...going to be my fifth attempt...dont know why always lack 1-2 marks in Reading and Listening...

Any last minute tips from Expats here will be highly appreciated...


----------



## gnt

vivsontime said:


> Guys, Have the test tomorrow.
> 
> Last test experience was not that pleasing... L/R/W/S : 65/64/68/69
> 
> Feeling nervous still...going to be my fifth attempt...dont know why always lack 1-2 marks in Reading and Listening...
> 
> Any last minute tips from Expats here will be highly appreciated...


All the Best ; ; Just only concentrate on the tips already given on this forum.


----------



## gnt

vivsontime said:


> Guys, Have the test tomorrow.
> 
> Last test experience was not that pleasing... L/R/W/S : 65/64/68/69
> 
> Feeling nervous still...going to be my fifth attempt...dont know why always lack 1-2 marks in Reading and Listening...
> 
> Any last minute tips from Expats here will be highly appreciated...


Here are the tips that i got from the thread ; 

Speaking:*I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a facepalm on my greatly endeavoured attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.	

Reading: This was one of my weak links and I was very nervous about this section, since I got bad marks in my practice test. But what I did before the exams, was that I went through all the guidelines in PTE academic testbuilder book. I reckon it greatly helped, because I believe there is a very certain pattern that you need to follow. Most of the words that needs to be chosen in "fill in the blanks" is already given in a sentence above or below it. There is a similar pattern in the "rearrange the order" as well. I was a bit dubious in some parts, and some others were excellent. And to top it all, time was a major factor that made my life a living hell, mainly since I didn't practice too much.* 

Listening:*Please make sure you take the 10 min break, as this will basically help to ease out the pressure. Wash your face, and go to toilet so that you feel fresh and use all the 10 mins. before beginning the listening section. okay so listening was very challenging. Personally speaking I was a bit over-confident since I never have problems in understanding my UK or Aussie mates. So I didn't even bother to even look at the format prior to the exam. I was a bit shocked, as the options (multiple choices) had a good usage of synonyms to the words being spoken there, and also some were multiple selections. I kinda gobbled the first one, and that's one when I got a bit of understanding on how to do it. So then on, I made sure that I listen to the whole sentence properly, and also skim through the question prior to the recording. Think it went ok from there on, and I probably felt like I did my best in this section.	

Writing:*I think my writing was pretty darn good. There were a few passages, which I had to summarise. I reckon I was able to do a decent job here, apart from one where I exceeded over 90 words. My essay was of good quality as well, I managed to finish it 10 mins, so I got enough time to check, and use my extensive list of vocabulary. For that, I had personally made a word list with some 2-300 different words that can fortify my lexical repertoire*


----------



## gnt

vivsontime said:


> Guys, Have the test tomorrow.
> 
> Last test experience was not that pleasing... L/R/W/S : 65/64/68/69
> 
> Feeling nervous still...going to be my fifth attempt...dont know why always lack 1-2 marks in Reading and Listening...
> 
> Any last minute tips from Expats here will be highly appreciated...


First was speaking, which I wasnt much confident of. 
First were read aloud. Generally in the read aloud sections, there are simple sentences asked. There were not complex words or phrases that I hadnt heard. These were all common and surprisingly short sentences. It wasn't much difficult. 

Then came repeat sentences. I fumbled with one or two but there were none where I couldn't speak at all. Just missed one or two words or jumbled them up in some sentences.

Then I had the describe graphs/images. These were normal graphs. They weren't very difficult. There was one where there were two graphs that were shown. I followed my general rule where I write down TTHLC (Topic, Trend, High, Low, Conclusion) and speak these terms only. There were around 4-5 of them. I am afraid of these because I couldnt finish speaking. There were 2 to 3 instances when the mic cut off when I was speaking because time had run out. I dont know if that is a highly negative point. Other than that, I spoke fluently. Again no such places where I didnt know anything at all. I did my best but dont feel so confident about it.

Then was retell lecture. Mind that these lectures are actual extracts from real lectures. They are not silent and synthesized ones that we generally do in the practice tests. The sound is quite low but it is understandable. You have to concentrate though. Again, these werent again very difficult issues. They were simple issues as far as I can remember. The McMillan test covers all I guess.

Then came the one word answer I think. I made one or two mistakes here. There was an instance when the instruction suddenly said "what does not go with the text" and I was suddenly confused as to what it was asking. and the voice appeared saying "falling increasing decreasing" .. I got confused and said falling whereas I then remembered the answer was increasing as both falling and decreasing mean the same thing. I got confused and didnt correct myself. Other than that again, all was good. 


About the test now, I started with the essay. I was surprised when they gave me to write two essays. I thought we only had to write one. Maybe I didnt know. Also, a 2 sets of summarize texts were given. Summarize the texts were okay. The essay topics were along these lines even though I dont remember the exact phrasing of it.

Q1) How would you define success. Some people think it is achieving the highest goals and economic status while others believe it to be having free time. What is your attitude towards it.

Q2) Some companies have the policy of involving workers in the decision making process for their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of such a policy.

I did not have much problem with the writing parts. I think I did okay. 

For the reading, re order paragraph were okay. A little confusing however. Fill in the blanks were doable. Maybe I made some mistakes here and there but not many I think. Choose single and multiple answers also passage was understandable. They didnt give a complex essay or paragraphs and the answers were mostly straightforward.

Then was listening. Summarize spoken text again they had real life lectures that were played. IT is not synthesized. Even the lecturers fumble unlike the synthesized ones where it is all fluent. The lecturers are quite slow and I was able to jot down points and summarize it accordingly. 

Similarly, multiple choice choosing and single answer choosing was also doable. Easier than McMillan I guess. Highlighting correct summary was also straightforward as it always it. You can know the answer from the first few sentences itself. One thing that was quite difficult than expected was the highlighting the incorrect words. Different accents appear in different questions. There was one instance when they played native Australian accent, and by native I mean typical Australian English and it was quite fast as well. Rest was okay again.


----------



## indy2aus

Mukeshdawar said:


> Ya sure try this link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4BWFVazr0yxUlB0WXNFOVJoYlE/view?ts=560e9bab


Thank you so much Mukeshdawar. Can you please provide me below book also?

2) Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)


----------



## Mukeshdawar

gnt said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link for PTE Academic Practice test plus with key.No need to buy this book
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mate ;
> 
> The link is working perfectly fine.
> 
> I have a test on Saturday ; will do final preparation from this book.
Click to expand...



All the best dear.In which center you are giving test?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

indy2aus said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sure try this link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4BWFVazr0yxUlB0WXNFOVJoYlE/view?ts=560e9bab
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Mukeshdawar. Can you please provide me below book also?
> 
> 2) Official Guide to Pearson Test of English Academic (with CD-ROM)[/QUTEQUO
> 
> 
> Ya sure
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharingInboxPTE
Click to expand...


----------



## gnt

Mukeshdawar said:


> All the best dear.In which center you are giving test?


In Dubai its called JNS centre. . .


----------



## hungngo

JK123 said:


> Hey ,
> I got similar score when i took the practice test A the day before the real exam and I got really nervous. The real test was easier than the practice test and I got better score in each section (65+).
> Try to focus on pronunciation and clarity of voice while you are speaking.
> Follow a format when you are writing the essay.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you, I've been practicing alot with tips provided in this thread. Thanks alot guys, I hope I can get over 65 in all areas this Friday.

I will post my result once I get it.


----------



## mp71240

hungngo said:


> Thank you, I've been practicing alot with tips provided in this thread. Thanks alot guys, I hope I can get over 65 in all areas this Friday.
> 
> I will post my result once I get it.


All the best hunhngo.I am appearing on 13th October .


----------



## ShermD

indy2aus said:


> Hi Mohannad,
> 
> Never attempt to take full notes as it plays - In fact no one can, believe me or not- It is quite normal speaking is faster than writing.
> 
> So solution is, listen properly then understand main idea and supplementary ideas. All you need is 4 sentences in 40 seconds as it comes around 60 words. One is opening statement which you are already planning and one is conclusion. Rest 2 are examples. Make sure you remember 2 or 3 vocabulary words and include in examples. You are done.
> 
> Try at least 40 lectures which you can take from TOEFL below link and record in your mobile phone and replay. If you need any help PM me.
> 
> 
> All the best!


indy2aus, I'm also low in speaking scores .. how much you scored for your speaking ?


----------



## avi87

hello everyone

i took pte 4 times till date. i secured all bands 65+ in every attempt.
but i need 79+ which i am not able to reach.

my latest score is L/R/S/W 75/71/80/77

i am unable to interpret where i am committing mistakes.

as far as i am concerned reading is my confident section and i did every thing perfect but i lose 19 marks for which i felt very bad.

mean while one of you do me a favor by explaining me how reorder paragraphs are marked.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

avi87 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i took pte 4 times till date. i secured all bands 65+ in every attempt.
> but i need 79+ which i am not able to reach.
> 
> my latest score is L/R/S/W 75/71/80/77
> 
> i am unable to interpret where i am committing mistakes.
> 
> as far as i am concerned reading is my confident section and i did every thing perfect but i lose 19 marks for which i felt very bad.
> 
> mean while one of you do me a favor by explaining me how reorder paragraphs are marked.



Hi dear, could you please help me in fill in the blanks in reading section its my weak point and try jumbled paragraphs of CAT exams its easily available in internet


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
I have been following this thread for quite some time. I'll be appearing for the exam on 12th October. I have just a week to prepare for my exam. Although I have been doing some kind of a preparation for a couple of weeks, I could not dedicate much of a time in it. I am struggling with my reading section, especially re-order paragraphs. I practised using the materials mentioned in this forum, but still I couldn't get even a single paragraph correctly. I miss out at least one of the sentences. In the whole reading section, I miss at least one answer in each section. I am really worried because my target is 79. Can anyone help me with the reading section? Any strategies to be followed in re-order paragraphs ? Is it possible for me to get 79 with missing at least one in each question?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Try this link for reorder paragraphs

https://youtu.be/Bp0BF-M3IGg


----------



## avi87

Mukeshdawar said:


> Hi dear, could you please help me in fill in the blanks in reading section its my weak point and try jumbled paragraphs of CAT exams its easily available in internet



hi

particularly in fill in the blanks if you could identify the suitable parts of speech such as [ed,ing,ly,ty] you are able to get the right one.

in addition to it, whenever you are not confident with the first blank move on to the rest until you fill any one of them confidently so that no of choices to choose from will be reduced.

hope you understand if not tell me i will try to be more simpler.


----------



## avi87

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I have been following this thread for quite some time. I'll be appearing for the exam on 12th October. I have just a week to prepare for my exam. Although I have been doing some kind of a preparation for a couple of weeks, I could not dedicate much of a time in it. I am struggling with my reading section, especially re-order paragraphs. I practised using the materials mentioned in this forum, but still I couldn't get even a single paragraph correctly. I miss out at least one of the sentences. In the whole reading section, I miss at least one answer in each section. I am really worried because my target is 79. Can anyone help me with the reading section? Any strategies to be followed in re-order paragraphs ? Is it possible for me to get 79 with missing at least one in each question?



Hi

reorder paras

1. identifying the first sentence is very vital. for this discard all the sentences which consists of pronouns such as he/she/it/they/these/that/them etc.

2. first sentence will introduce the person/topic/idea/concept search for it.

3. it will be always a general statement about the topic.

4. identify keywords in the first sentence and try to link them with others.

5. make sure last sentence will always gives a specific information which is nothing but a conclusion.

6. so rationale yourself which could be the last one.

hope this will help you....


----------



## vivsontime

Try to follow one rule...

Whenever you see a pronoun ask a question

Which means try to locate which pronoun is relating to which information. This will surely help you reorder them.




nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> I am unble to post the link here as i have less than 5 post.
> 
> Got o amazon and type 'PTE academic in books.' you should see a book with 668 Rs
> 
> It takes about 4 days toread the book if you read it for an hr per day.
> 
> Then The CD will take another 3 to 4 days.
> 
> Do both book and CD properly and you will get confidence and 99% you should get 65 +. Its not difficult to get 65 + and a about just 10 % difficult to get 80 + as written needs to be strong other sections are easy.
> 
> The result will take max 5 days. I got mine in 1 day. All the best













avi87 said:


> hi
> 
> particularly in fill in the blanks if you could identify the suitable parts of speech such as [ed,ing,ly,ty] you are able to get the right one.
> 
> in addition to it, whenever you are not confident with the first blank move on to the rest until you fill any one of them confidently so that no of choices to choose from will be reduced.
> 
> hope you understand if not tell me i will try to be more simpler.



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Anyone from the forum can write good essay on the following topics?

The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn.

Different people get success in different fields. Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style closely related to you and explain your views?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shivha1988

Just received my score report 
Really disappointed..
LRSW - 88/83/61/90


----------



## sfaridi

*Pte exam result*









Please have a look at the attached, I attempt PTE first time.

Looking forward your feedback pls.

Thanks


----------



## sfaridi

Please find the attached result and give your valuable suggestions.

Attempt PTE 1st time...Prepare only couple of days over the weekend bcoz of office workload.

*Test Mistakes:*

Missed last 3 questions in reading due to lacking in time management.
I set the speaker voice according to my hearing level, but when the actual test begins it actually goes low. Even I found it very difficulty to understand about short Q/Answer, Re-tell Lecture.

I didn't buy any practice material online from anywhere. Just read this forum thoroughly and learned lots of valuable tips. Thanks for the input Guys. Please do advise me what you guys suggest about my scores and mistakes so others can avoid....and performed well.


----------



## kashifhameed45

Today, I took a PTE test at Sharjah test center, I received two text for summarize written and one essay on mass media. In reading, I received directly fill in the blank (reading writing) and then multiple-choice, choose multiple answer, re-order paragraphs (2 questions) Reading, Fill in the blanks and at last Multiple-choice, choose single answer. 

request to all to pray for me to get my desire scores.


----------



## gnt

kashifhameed45 said:


> Today, I took a PTE test at Sharjah test center, I received two text for summarize written and one essay on mass media. In reading, I received directly fill in the blank (reading writing) and then multiple-choice, choose multiple answer, re-order paragraphs (2 questions) Reading, Fill in the blanks and at last Multiple-choice, choose single answer.
> 
> request to all to pray for me to get my desire scores.


All the Best you will do good; My test is on 10th in Dubai.


----------



## ShermD

shivily said:


> Just received my score report
> Really disappointed..
> LRSW - 88/83/61/90


  .... ohh .. try again 

we need more tips on this thread to tackle speaking section of the test ... any phrases which may give us high marks etc ... shivily, would you like to help us on writing, with good phrases etc that we can use to score high ... or any other tips ..


----------



## Mukeshdawar

avi87 said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, could you please help me in fill in the blanks in reading section its my weak point and try jumbled paragraphs of CAT exams its easily available in internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> particularly in fill in the blanks if you could identify the suitable parts of speech such as [ed,ing,ly,ty] you are able to get the right one.
> 
> in addition to it, whenever you are not confident with the first blank move on to the rest until you fill any one of them confidently so that no of choices to choose from will be reduced.
> 
> hope you understand if not tell me i will try to be more simpler.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the help dear but if u could explain speech words example more, it will be very beneficial for me


----------



## malbuquerque306

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?
> 
> People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.


luckily you guys.. here in Brazil is about U$220...


----------



## malbuquerque306

liloreokid said:


> A little motivation for PTE test takers.
> 
> I took IELTS and didn't get the score I required. I think the result was Listening 9.0, Reading 9.0, Speaking 8.5 but writing 7.0. However, once I took PTE I was surprised when my result came out as 90 overall. I was surprised because I messed up a few questions and was actually quite worried whether I could get 79. Conclusion is, I think PTE is a much fairer test as screwing up a little on the subject matter doesn't really seem to have an impact as long as you show that you can write and speak properly when answering the question.
> 
> Also, the fact that it is computer marked results in consistency in the marks.


Every time I see a comment like the one below, I feel like an idiot because had taken six times and need "only" 65.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

malbuquerque306 said:


> luckily you guys.. here in Brazil is about U$220...


$220 are peanuts for a person earning even $1000 per month. Here in India, it's almost half of the monthly salary.


----------



## gnt

malbuquerque306 said:


> luckily you guys.. here in Brazil is about U$220...


lucky u again cuz here is like $270


----------



## gnt

Guys please help ;;

I need some simple advice for summarizing written text; please 

Thanks you


----------



## Mukeshdawar

gnt said:


> Guys please help ;;
> 
> I need some simple advice for summarizing written text; please
> 
> Thanks you


Use different vocabulary for different summarizing text and write approximate 55-60 words


----------



## gnt

Mukeshdawar said:


> Use different vocabulary for different summarizing text and write approximate 55-60 words


Thanks Mate


----------



## Veronica

gnt said:


> lucky u again cuz here is like $270


Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## Ram9025

HI all

Couple of days back i have received my PTE score.

LISTENING 60
READING 73
SPEAKING 75
WRITING 64

ENABLING SKILLS

GRAMMER 63, ORAL FLUENCY 73, PRONOUNCATION 75, SPELLING 21, VOCAB 48, WRITTEN DISC 44
IM AIMING FOR 79 IN EACH MODULE. any suggestions by seeing my score? Did spelling effected my LISTENING and WRITING scores? I used backspace very often in the test, this effected my spelling?


----------



## sandipgp

I wrote PTE in Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore. 

About Centre.
There is CAR parking next to Test centre..
I had exam at 9 but reached centre at 8 hoping that they will let me choose the desk. No luck.. They will only start the process at 8:30. 
No need to take the printout of PTE booking notification which they send in mail. They will only ask for passport. 
The actual test area is very small room. People shout which means you can hear almost everyone. But I guess that is the case with every test centre. 

====

Now lets come to my exp of Test.

Speaking -- I had a starting problem like diesel Engine. Did not get my bearings right in this section. So it was a disaster.
Writing - 2 Summary and 2 essay.
Essay 1 - Young Children should learn a Foreign Language in primary school. Discuss advantage and Disadvantages. Give your opinion. 
Essay 2- Global climate change is big problem. Who should be responsible for this. Govt, Large Companies or Individuals. 

I think i should have done good here.

Reading - It is easier than Practice test and very easy than TCYonline. Should do good.
Listening - It was easier. multiple choice multiple answers is much more straightforward that TCYonline so was MCSA. 

Lets see when the actual results come.


----------



## ShermD

sandipgp said:


> I wrote PTE in Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore.
> 
> About Centre.
> There is CAR parking next to Test centre..
> I had exam at 9 but reached centre at 8 hoping that they will let me choose the desk. No luck.. They will only start the process at 8:30.
> No need to take the printout of PTE booking notification which they send in mail. They will only ask for passport.
> The actual test area is very small room. People shout which means you can hear almost everyone. But I guess that is the case with every test centre.
> 
> ====
> 
> Now lets come to my exp of Test.
> 
> Speaking -- I had a starting problem like diesel Engine. Did not get my bearings right in this section. So it was a disaster.
> Writing - 2 Summary and 2 essay.
> Essay 1 - Young Children should learn a Foreign Language in primary school. Discuss advantage and Disadvantages. Give your opinion.
> Essay 2- Global climate change is big problem. Who should be responsible for this. Govt, Large Companies or Individuals.
> 
> I think i should have done good here.
> 
> Reading - It is easier than Practice test and very easy than TCYonline. Should do good.
> Listening - It was easier. multiple choice multiple answers is much more straightforward that TCYonline so was MCSA.
> 
> Lets see when the actual results come.


good luck mate ..  .. keep us updated ... how much did you score, in your scored practice tests A or B ?


----------



## sandipgp

ShermD said:


> good luck mate ..  .. keep us updated ... how much did you score, in your scored practice tests A or B ?


thanks...

Communication A B
Listening 68 81
Writing 72 79
Speaking 62 58
Reading 67 72

Surprising apart from Speaking my test scores increased from test A to Test B.

Thanks
Sandip


----------



## sudeepdai

Guys, off topic update. 
The girl who started this thread, Srilatha just got her grant today.

Best of luck for her.
Cheers


----------



## danumelb

kapildevvatsa said:


> I am new to this thread and before I share my experience I would like to thankt everyone for sharing valuable knowledge.
> 
> I am working in Autralia for about 4 years. I have attempted Ielts 6 times and got 8 or 8.5 in reading , Speaking and listening section. Unfortunately, was never able to score more than 6.5 in wiritng. I attempted IELTS in Sydney, Auckland, Wellington and Melbourne during my assignments in these cities
> 
> First time gave PTE yesterday and got my results today.
> 
> Score
> reading - 86
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> Speaking - 90
> 
> IELTS is just waste of money, Don't ever go for it if you are good with keyboard and clearly understand various accents


Hi Mate,

Congratz on achieving your results. I also did PTE yesterday, but felt I did some mistakes.

You have achieved exceptional result by obtaining 90's in 3 sections. Have you felt any problems / issues during the test such as any mistakes or errors. So did you feel that you answered 100% correctly to obtain 90 for those 3 bands.

Thanks so much


----------



## Steiger

I have received IELTS 8+ for Listening, Reading and Speaking but achieved 7 for writing for the first attempt (only taken once). Would I be able to achieve 65+ in PTE-A?


----------



## sandipgp

I can't believe my eyes. I got PTE result my result now. Super Happy..
Communication A B Actual
Listening 68 81	90	
Writing 72 79 90 
Speaking 62 58 89
Reading 67 72 90
. 

Thanks to this forum. Without you people i would not achieved this score.


----------



## sudeepdai

sandipgp said:


> I can't believe my eyes. I got PTE result my result now. Super Happy..
> Communication A B Actual
> Listening 68 81	90
> Writing 72 79 90
> Speaking 62 58 89
> Reading 67 72 90
> .
> 
> Thanks to this forum. Without you people i would not achieved this score.



congratulations.
BEst of luck for all the processes ahead.
Cheers


----------



## Code 31

Hi. 

Anyone from the forum can help me to summarize below Spoken text? 

Thanks in Advance 

Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


----------



## gnt

Veronica said:


> Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


Sorry Veronica that was sent through my Iphone


----------



## Lady$Bird

sandipgp said:


> I wrote PTE in Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore.
> 
> About Centre.
> There is CAR parking next to Test centre..
> I had exam at 9 but reached centre at 8 hoping that they will let me choose the desk. No luck.. They will only start the process at 8:30.
> No need to take the printout of PTE booking notification which they send in mail. They will only ask for passport.
> The actual test area is very small room. People shout which means you can hear almost everyone. But I guess that is the case with every test centre.
> 
> ====
> 
> Now lets come to my exp of Test.
> 
> Speaking -- I had a starting problem like diesel Engine. Did not get my bearings right in this section. So it was a disaster.
> Writing - 2 Summary and 2 essay.
> Essay 1 - Young Children should learn a Foreign Language in primary school. Discuss advantage and Disadvantages. Give your opinion.
> Essay 2- Global climate change is big problem. Who should be responsible for this. Govt, Large Companies or Individuals.
> 
> I think i should have done good here.
> 
> Reading - It is easier than Practice test and very easy than TCYonline. Should do good.
> Listening - It was easier. multiple choice multiple answers is much more straightforward that TCYonline so was MCSA.
> 
> Lets see when the actual results come.


Hi Sandeepgp,
I have my PTE-A exam on 12th October at Pearson Professional Center itself. You have mentioned that it was very noisy. Was it very difficult to concentrate during listening and speaking sessions ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

sandipgp said:


> I can't believe my eyes. I got PTE result my result now. Super Happy..
> Communication A B Actual
> Listening 68 81	90
> Writing 72 79 90
> Speaking 62 58 89
> Reading 67 72 90
> .
> 
> Thanks to this forum. Without you people i would not achieved this score.


Very impressive score. Congrats...  

You have mentioned that your speaking session was a disaster. Still you managed to score 89 in that. How much and what kind of mistake have you done ? Because when I practice my speaking sessions, especially in re-tell lecture and describe image sections, I run out of time while speaking. Also, I miss at least one or two short answers. How was your experience in these areas ? Is possible, could you please share the short answer questions as well?
I struggle a lot in reading section of Tcyonline. I miss at least one answer in each section. How do you compare Tcyonline reading and the real exam reading, in detail ?

(Sorry to ask too many questions. My exam dates are near, my cofidene level is low, and that makes me more nervous   )


----------



## sandipgp

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Sandeepgp,
> I have my PTE-A exam on 12th October at Pearson Professional Center itself. You have mentioned that it was very noisy. Was it very difficult to concentrate during listening and speaking sessions ?


I did not know that we need to start the exam on our own, So i was last to start after everyone had started. So i felt it that way. Also my concentration level is low so i ended up hearing all those voices. Especially one person was far away but he was too loud. He had kept volume in listening very high. 

But I think once you get engrossed in writing your exam then it automatically stops bothering you.


----------



## sandipgp

Lady$Bird said:


> Very impressive score. Congrats...
> 
> You have mentioned that your speaking session was a disaster. Still you managed to score 89 in that. How much and what kind of mistake have you done ? Because when I practice my speaking sessions, especially in re-tell lecture and describe image sections, I run out of time while speaking. Also, I miss at least one or two short answers. How was your experience in these areas ? Is possible, could you please share the short answer questions as well?
> I struggle a lot in reading section of Tcyonline. I miss at least one answer in each section. How do you compare Tcyonline reading and the real exam reading, in detail ?
> 
> (Sorry to ask too many questions. My exam dates are near, my cofidene level is low, and that makes me more nervous   )


I am going to write a detailed account of my PTE exam experience. But for time being mistakes in speaking

1. Read Aloud - No mistake 
2. Repeat sentence - Ate 2 words in one sentence and fumbled in two.
3. Describe image - One graph , didn't have much content to speak. realised there 10 more seconds so added one line which i felt was repeat of what i had already said. 
One graph could not finish speaking in alloted time. Fumbled in one Describe image.
4. Retell lecture - They had given a graph in the first retell lecture..I thought it is still describe image spent time in preparing for describe image. In the meantime recording started playing. i was not ready with book and pen to write . struggled to take notes. In that I could not cover much information. I felt missed a major point. the lecture was about Impact of pollution only on poor people due to polluted water and use of cow dung for cooking. 
Second retell lecture was very easy and i was ready this time. same is case with third. Last retell lecture.. speaker was speaking very fast and looking at the image i did not get any clue about the topic so was not so focused. Just wrote down few words, years from the lecture and repeated it as such. I don't think i understood that lecture at all. 
5. Short answer - Due to havoc caused by last Retell lecture i was completely dejected by then. ( i had given much better Speaking performance in practice I got only 58. hence the panic with due to awful performance.) First short answer. They had given one table. and before i realised that it was short answer they asked question. could not find word in table for quite some time. Finally after recording had started found it spoke I think in just in time( at that time i had thought i had already missed it).
Astronaut go in space what kind of travel it is called? My answer Rocket travel .. I think answer should have been Space travel.. 
One more question could not answer...


----------



## Code 31

Hi. 

Anyone from the forum can help me to summarize below Spoken text? 

Thanks in Advance 

Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


----------



## sandipgp

Lady$Bird said:


> Very impressive score. Congrats...
> 
> You have mentioned that your speaking session was a disaster. Still you managed to score 89 in that. How much and what kind of mistake have you done ? Because when I practice my speaking sessions, especially in re-tell lecture and describe image sections, I run out of time while speaking. Also, I miss at least one or two short answers. How was your experience in these areas ? Is possible, could you please share the short answer questions as well?
> I struggle a lot in reading section of Tcyonline. I miss at least one answer in each section. How do you compare Tcyonline reading and the real exam reading, in detail ?
> 
> (Sorry to ask too many questions. My exam dates are near, my cofidene level is low, and that makes me more nervous   )


Dont worry about TCYonline.. I never got more than than 10 even once in reading and got 13-14 in listening. Reading from TCYONline is nothing compared to actual PTE.
All words were very simple. I got one para for fill in the blank where they asked me to fill prepositions.
MCSA and MCMA were very very simple. Nothing like TCY. 
For Re-order para, only 3 sentences in one and 4 in another. Can you imagine my happiness? 

Don't take stress. Just go there and give your best shot. I cant believe my own results. But others can take heart from that.


----------



## sandipgp

sudeepdai said:


> congratulations.
> BEst of luck for all the processes ahead.
> Cheers


My Sincere regards to you. Your suggestions have been very valuable. I have always appreciated a selfless service that you are doing here for everyone. 
Same about NiceMathan. His writing has kept me in high spirits. 

Off to Submitting EOI with 70 Points.


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi guys,

Today While checking my email, I have seen one email stating that 'Send your PTE Academic Score Report'.To finish your study or visa application with PTE Academic, you must now send your score to your chosen institution or government body through our secure online portal. Institutions cannot accept paper or email copies of your score"

I have one question here, do we need to send our PTE score for Visa Processing or concerned authorities verify their own.


----------



## sudeepdai

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today While checking my email, I have seen one email stating that 'Send your PTE Academic Score Report'.To finish your study or visa application with PTE Academic, you must now send your score to your chosen institution or government body through our secure online portal. Institutions cannot accept paper or email copies of your score"
> 
> I have one question here, do we need to send our PTE score for Visa Processing or concerned authorities verify their own.



You dont have to send them the score via pte. Just download the score report and send that pdf itself.

Later, if DBIP tells you to send the pte scores through this method, only the send them officially.

As of now, just download the ptr report and upload as it is.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## Skvach

Sandipgp,
Could you compare the difficulty of the sample questions from the gold kit to the actual exam?


----------



## hungngo

sudeepdai said:


> Guys, off topic update.
> The girl who started this thread, Srilatha just got her grant today.
> 
> Best of luck for her.
> Cheers


Many congrats to Srilatha 

Good luck with your new life in OZ

BTW, Im going to take the test this Friday, hope this will be the last one


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Congrats to all members who got their desired scores. I am going to start with my PTE - A preparation. 
I have gone through the PTE related threads in this forum and they have been extremely helpful. 
Just wanted to express my gratitude to all the members who go to such great lengths to help with the queries. Thanks guys and gals, you rock.


----------



## Srilatha

sudeepdai said:


> Guys, off topic update.
> The girl who started this thread, Srilatha just got her grant today.
> 
> Best of luck for her.
> Cheers


Thanks a lot Sudeep Dai.


----------



## Srilatha

hungngo said:


> Many congrats to Srilatha
> 
> Good luck with your new life in OZ
> 
> BTW, Im going to take the test this Friday, hope this will be the last one


Thanks a lot hungngo


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi frnds,

I took my PTE yesterday and result is out today exactly at 24th hours.

It was my second attempt. My scores are as below:


PTE Preparation started on 8th Aug 2015 and took my first attempt on 5th Sep and second attempt on 6th Oct.


Practice -A Practice - B	Actual Test	Actual Test
L	52 67 62 69
R	65 60 79 78
S	55 63 73 77
W	57 63 66 73

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Grammer 28	82	55	77
Oral Fluency 44	64	75	75
Pronunciation 41	57	56	57
Spelling 19	84	22	50
Vocab 36	74	59	61
Written Discourse	47	45	63	55


Thanks to forum helpful guys here.

Please free to PM me if I can be of any help to anyone out here.

Cheers


----------



## sfaridi

Attempt PTE 1st time...Prepare only couple of days over the weekend bcoz of office workload.
*Test Mistakes:*
Missed last 3 questions in reading due to lacking in time management.
I set the speaker voice according to my hearing level, but when the actual test begins it actually goes low. Even I found it very difficulty to understand about short Q/Answer, Re-tell Lecture.

I didn't buy any practice material online from anywhere. Just read this forum thoroughly and learned lots of valuable tips. Thanks for the input Guys. Please do advise me what you guys suggest about my scores and mistakes so others can avoid....and performed well.

*Communicative Skills:* L68, R59, S67, W70
*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 90


----------



## rak_123

Hi Guys,
Very happy to let you know that, I cleared my PTE-A in my 7th attempt.
Yes you read it right. It was my 7 attempt.

Few things to share about my experience and how this forum helped me to achieve what I wanted.

First of all, BIG thanks to this forum for giving those valuable tips especially for the speaking section. After my 3 unsuccessful attempt of IELTS (2 of them short by 0.5 in one section) I had to try my luck in PTE-A.But even here I was short in only speaking section every time by 3-5 points.
I was tired and even thought of giving up at times. But god grace I kept my effort on and finally I am here with 65+ in all 4 sections to achieve required points for 189.

Though I do not have tips of my own, all taken from this forum (read each and every page), I would like to list them out for only speaking section for people targetting 65. 
Because I could jump from 58 in my previous unsuccessful attempt to 78 in this attempt.

*Test the microphone few times to confirm your voice is clearly recorded.
Its better to place little away from the mouth (just below the chin).

Read aloud: Do not take it very lightly while practicing.
Read in normal pace but do not pause unless there is a comma or full stop.

Repeat Sentence: Most of the sentences you get in actual test are easier compared with what you see in Practice test A and B.
I couldn't repeat 2 sentences and one was complete mess. I could barely utter 2 words out of 10-12 words.I lost the concentration at this point and couldn't catch the meaning of the sentence as well.

Describe image: Need to be just fluent with some key words like inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease. 
One intro line as given in the question. 
One line each for highest and lowest values and
Conclusion sentence if you are confident of forming one.

For most of the questions I used only 28-30 seconds.
Here one key point is some of us we produce "ah" sound(pause) while speaking. This might not be visible when we speak to others but if you record your 
voice and listen to it, you can clearly make out. I strongly recommend you to eliminate this sound before attempting the actual exam.I felt my speaking scores in all 6 previous attempts were suffered due to this.
Secondly, I went through about 100 random graphs in Google images and tried to explain in 4-5 sentences for a week.

Re-tell lecture : Understand the overall meaning of the lecture and explain in 4-5 sentences with some specific info like place and date.
Here as well I did not speak for more than 35 sec.


----------



## mp71240

sandipgp said:


> My Sincere regards to you. Your suggestions have been very valuable. I have always appreciated a selfless service that you are doing here for everyone.
> Same about NiceMathan. His writing has kept me in high spirits.
> 
> Off to Submitting EOI with 70 Points.


Good job..All the best and thanks for sharing all your experiences with us.


----------



## mp71240

Srilatha said:


> Thanks a lot Sudeep Dai.


Hey Srilatha,

All the best and most important, thanks a ton for creating such a nice thread ,which is very useful for everyone.


----------



## Code 31

Hi. 

Anyone from the forum can help me to summarize below Spoken text? 

Thanks in Advance 

Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


----------



## avi87

sandipgp said:


> Dont worry about TCYonline.. I never got more than than 10 even once in reading and got 13-14 in listening. Reading from TCYONline is nothing compared to actual PTE.
> All words were very simple. I got one para for fill in the blank where they asked me to fill prepositions.
> MCSA and MCMA were very very simple. Nothing like TCY.
> For Re-order para, only 3 sentences in one and 4 in another. Can you imagine my happiness?
> 
> Don't take stress. Just go there and give your best shot. I cant believe my own results. But others can take heart from that.


you are really a lucky champ!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

rak_123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very happy to let you know that, I cleared my PTE-A in my 7th attempt.
> Yes you read it right. It was my 7 attempt.
> 
> Few things to share about my experience and how this forum helped me to achieve what I wanted.
> 
> First of all, BIG thanks to this forum for giving those valuable tips especially for the speaking section. After my 3 unsuccessful attempt of IELTS (2 of them short by 0.5 in one section) I had to try my luck in PTE-A.But even here I was short in only speaking section every time by 3-5 points.
> I was tired and even thought of giving up at times. But god grace I kept my effort on and finally I am here with 65+ in all 4 sections to achieve required points for 189.
> 
> Though I do not have tips of my own, all taken from this forum (read each and every page), I would like to list them out for only speaking section for people targetting 65.
> Because I could jump from 58 in my previous unsuccessful attempt to 78 in this attempt.
> 
> *Test the microphone few times to confirm your voice is clearly recorded.
> Its better to place little away from the mouth (just below the chin).
> 
> Read aloud: Do not take it very lightly while practicing.
> Read in normal pace but do not pause unless there is a comma or full stop.
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Most of the sentences you get in actual test are easier compared with what you see in Practice test A and B.
> I couldn't repeat 2 sentences and one was complete mess. I could barely utter 2 words out of 10-12 words.I lost the concentration at this point and couldn't catch the meaning of the sentence as well.
> 
> Describe image: Need to be just fluent with some key words like inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease.
> One intro line as given in the question.
> One line each for highest and lowest values and
> Conclusion sentence if you are confident of forming one.
> 
> For most of the questions I used only 28-30 seconds.
> Here one key point is some of us we produce "ah" sound(pause) while speaking. This might not be visible when we speak to others but if you record your
> voice and listen to it, you can clearly make out. I strongly recommend you to eliminate this sound before attempting the actual exam.I felt my speaking scores in all 6 previous attempts were suffered due to this.
> Secondly, I went through about 100 random graphs in Google images and tried to explain in 4-5 sentences for a week.
> 
> Re-tell lecture : Understand the overall meaning of the lecture and explain in 4-5 sentences with some specific info like place and date.
> Here as well I did not speak for more than 35 sec.


Request you to share your all scores...


----------



## akhiljohnforever

I cannot book pte exam through my debit card.Is it needed credit card?Only credit card?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Srilatha said:


> sudeepdai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, off topic update.
> The girl who started this thread, Srilatha just got her grant today.
> 
> Best of luck for her.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Sudeep Dai.
Click to expand...


Congrats dear and all the best for future


----------



## vivsontime

rak_123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very happy to let you know that, I cleared my PTE-A in my 7th attempt.
> Yes you read it right. It was my 7 attempt.
> 
> Few things to share about my experience and how this forum helped me to achieve what I wanted.
> 
> First of all, BIG thanks to this forum for giving those valuable tips especially for the speaking section. After my 3 unsuccessful attempt of IELTS (2 of them short by 0.5 in one section) I had to try my luck in PTE-A.But even here I was short in only speaking section every time by 3-5 points.
> I was tired and even thought of giving up at times. But god grace I kept my effort on and finally I am here with 65+ in all 4 sections to achieve required points for 189.
> 
> Though I do not have tips of my own, all taken from this forum (read each and every page), I would like to list them out for only speaking section for people targetting 65.
> Because I could jump from 58 in my previous unsuccessful attempt to 78 in this attempt.
> 
> *Test the microphone few times to confirm your voice is clearly recorded.
> Its better to place little away from the mouth (just below the chin).
> 
> Read aloud: Do not take it very lightly while practicing.
> Read in normal pace but do not pause unless there is a comma or full stop.
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Most of the sentences you get in actual test are easier compared with what you see in Practice test A and B.
> I couldn't repeat 2 sentences and one was complete mess. I could barely utter 2 words out of 10-12 words.I lost the concentration at this point and couldn't catch the meaning of the sentence as well.
> 
> Describe image: Need to be just fluent with some key words like inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease.
> One intro line as given in the question.
> One line each for highest and lowest values and
> Conclusion sentence if you are confident of forming one.
> 
> For most of the questions I used only 28-30 seconds.
> Here one key point is some of us we produce "ah" sound(pause) while speaking. This might not be visible when we speak to others but if you record your
> voice and listen to it, you can clearly make out. I strongly recommend you to eliminate this sound before attempting the actual exam.I felt my speaking scores in all 6 previous attempts were suffered due to this.
> Secondly, I went through about 100 random graphs in Google images and tried to explain in 4-5 sentences for a week.
> 
> Re-tell lecture : Understand the overall meaning of the lecture and explain in 4-5 sentences with some specific info like place and date.
> Here as well I did not speak for more than 35 sec.


Contrasts and All the best..you just filed some air in my bags...fifth attempt completed today..yet to taste the victory...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## avi87

do any one of you wrote the exam in hyderabad or chennai? if so could you tell me ur scores and bit about the test room environment.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi guys,

I got my PTE result today..
L87
R72
S90
W80


----------



## Vikram_99

Srilatha said:


> Many Congratulations Srilatha.


----------



## afp85_19

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today..
> L87
> R72
> S90
> W80


Thats great Vikram +1


----------



## nidi

akhiljohnforever said:


> indy2aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> It appears that PTE fee is increased in India. Now it shows up Rs 10200 whereas earlier it was 9200 after discount comes about 8200. Without any reason why price has been increased?
> 
> People want to make money out of everything. This is not an exception to any country.[/Q
> 
> 
> ****,
> 
> Is it from today?
> 
> 
> 
> Even I noticed that. Any idea when price increased?
> And which discount coupon are you using?
Click to expand...


----------



## nidi

dontelother said:


> Hope you got the desired score! could you please share the golden package! mail me in: dontelother AT gmail DOT com
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do you still have golden package? Could you please share it with me? I will share my email address once you confirm.


----------



## imranhashmi

Yes it is ok


----------



## imranhashmi

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Yes it is approved and people are getting their desire score in a month.


----------



## asifzia

Hello guyz, im following all of your writing for a month, and iv tried 2 times already all sections are short of 3 or 2 for both time. Unfortunately, im not sure why i keep missing out. Any suggestions.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anyone from the forum can help me to summarize below Spoken text?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


Receptors, which are located deep inside ear and are part of complex biological mechanism of ear, transforms sound waves in to electrical signals.


----------



## VDwivedi

Hi Guys,
I will be Uploading PTE-A practise material for everyone in Drop box and will share URL here in sometime please practise alot.
or if anyone has better way to share ,please suggest

Thanks


----------



## Code 31

tirik.ijrad said:


> Receptors, which are located deep inside ear and are part of complex biological mechanism of ear, transforms sound waves in to electrical signals.


Hi.

Thanks for summarizing but this is summarize spoken text and I have to summarize in few sentences not in one sentence 

Thanks


----------



## romero2005

pple PTE stuff....click here


----------



## ShermD

rak_123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very happy to let you know that, I cleared my PTE-A in my 7th attempt.
> Yes you read it right. It was my 7 attempt.
> 
> Few things to share about my experience and how this forum helped me to achieve what I wanted.
> 
> First of all, BIG thanks to this forum for giving those valuable tips especially for the speaking section. After my 3 unsuccessful attempt of IELTS (2 of them short by 0.5 in one section) I had to try my luck in PTE-A.But even here I was short in only speaking section every time by 3-5 points.
> I was tired and even thought of giving up at times. But god grace I kept my effort on and finally I am here with 65+ in all 4 sections to achieve required points for 189.
> 
> Though I do not have tips of my own, all taken from this forum (read each and every page), I would like to list them out for only speaking section for people targetting 65.
> Because I could jump from 58 in my previous unsuccessful attempt to 78 in this attempt.
> 
> *Test the microphone few times to confirm your voice is clearly recorded.
> Its better to place little away from the mouth (just below the chin).
> 
> Read aloud: Do not take it very lightly while practicing.
> Read in normal pace but do not pause unless there is a comma or full stop.
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Most of the sentences you get in actual test are easier compared with what you see in Practice test A and B.
> I couldn't repeat 2 sentences and one was complete mess. I could barely utter 2 words out of 10-12 words.I lost the concentration at this point and couldn't catch the meaning of the sentence as well.
> 
> Describe image: Need to be just fluent with some key words like inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease.
> One intro line as given in the question.
> One line each for highest and lowest values and
> Conclusion sentence if you are confident of forming one.
> 
> For most of the questions I used only 28-30 seconds.
> Here one key point is some of us we produce "ah" sound(pause) while speaking. This might not be visible when we speak to others but if you record your
> voice and listen to it, you can clearly make out. I strongly recommend you to eliminate this sound before attempting the actual exam.I felt my speaking scores in all 6 previous attempts were suffered due to this.
> Secondly, I went through about 100 random graphs in Google images and tried to explain in 4-5 sentences for a week.
> 
> Re-tell lecture : Understand the overall meaning of the lecture and explain in 4-5 sentences with some specific info like place and date.
> Here as well I did not speak for more than 35 sec.


congrats ..


----------



## kamy58

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today..
> L87
> R72
> S90
> W80


Which test center in Delhi you took the exam?


----------



## sandipgp

Skvach said:


> Sandipgp,
> Could you compare the difficulty of the sample questions from the gold kit to the actual exam?


Speaking -- I found this on the similar level as Gold KIT. I am sure marking system is much lenient than Gold KIT.
Reading - one level less tougher than Gold KIT
Writing - Not much to compare. Same sort of essay questions will be asked. If one prepares those 10-15 topics which are mentioned in this thread one should be good. 
Listening - Simpler than gold kit. But this is all about concentration than level difficulty. MCSA and MCMA where much simpler than gold KIT.


----------



## wodz69

I have a question regarding multiple PTE-A results. Apologies if this has been talked about before but I can't find a definitive answer. 
If I have two PTE-A results , let's say:
R80-L70-S60-W70
R80-L60-S70-W70

can I take the best scores for each component from each of the results and claim 20 visa points as if I scored
R80-L70-S70-W70?


----------



## rajrajinin

wodz69 said:


> I have a question regarding multiple PTE-A results. Apologies if this has been talked about before but I can't find a definitive answer.
> If I have two PTE-A results , let's say:
> R80-L70-S60-W70
> R80-L60-S70-W70
> 
> can I take the best scores for each component from each of the results and claim 20 visa points as if I scored
> R80-L70-S70-W70?


Unfortunately, you cannot. You need to have 79+ in all sections in one scorecard. 

Cheers.


----------



## AusEducated

wodz69 said:


> I have a question regarding multiple PTE-A results. Apologies if this has been talked about before but I can't find a definitive answer.
> If I have two PTE-A results , let's say:
> R80-L70-S60-W70
> R80-L60-S70-W70
> 
> can I take the best scores for each component from each of the results and claim 20 visa points as if I scored
> R80-L70-S70-W70?


Sorry it does not work like that.
You will have to score 79+ in the same test.


----------



## rajuvd

Below is my actual score, can you please guide me where do i need to improve in order to get 79+ in each. If you can also provide the links to improve these skills, it's highly appreciated.

Communicative Skills
-------------------------
Listening 70
Reading 61
Speaking 61
Writing 81

Enabling Skills
------------------
Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 77
Pronunciation 42
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 54
Written Discourse 76

I have booked 28-Oct-2015 for next exam date, just less than 20 days left.
In reading due to lack of time I missed 2.5 questions in the fill in the blank section and found reading more tougher than normal practice.
I am surprised to see my low score in Speaking, Answer short questions didn't well but repeat sentence, describe image, retell lecture was OK. I was expecting atleast 70 in speaking.

I bit demoralized, your guidance is highly appreciated.

Regards, Raju


----------



## sandipgp

nidi said:


> akhiljohnforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even I noticed that. Any idea when price increased?
> And which discount coupon are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE2015
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikram_99

afp85_19 said:


> Thats great Vikram +1


Thank you.


----------



## adrian.hy

rajuvd said:


> Below is my actual score, can you please guide me where do i need to improve in order to get 79+ in each. If you can also provide the links to improve these skills, it's highly appreciated.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> -------------------------
> Listening 70
> Reading 61
> Speaking 61
> Writing 81
> 
> Enabling Skills
> ------------------
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 77
> Pronunciation 42
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 54
> Written Discourse 76
> 
> I have booked 28-Oct-2015 for next exam date, just less than 20 days left.
> In reading due to lack of time I missed 2.5 questions in the fill in the blank section and found reading more tougher than normal practice.
> I am surprised to see my low score in Speaking, Answer short questions didn't well but repeat sentence, describe image, retell lecture was OK. I was expecting atleast 70 in speaking.
> 
> I bit demoralized, your guidance is highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards, Raju


I think your priority should be improving your pronunciation and vocab. Also, for describe image and retell lecture, you need to be careful as how detail your answers are. In the practice questions (from PTE website), there are 3 different sample responses for 1 question. I reckon the more detail your answer is, the more points you get.

Is this your 1st attempt? If so, don't worry too much, sometimes you need to get used to the test format. You're on the right track, just a bit more practice 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## shivha1988

Guys...
I just noticed 1 thing..both in the scored test A and the actual test, I lost points for pronunciation. All other categories seem to be on the track. My scores are as below:
Mock test L/R/S/W - 69/68/41/79 (pronunciation - 10)
Actual test L/R/S/W - 88/83/61/90 (pronunciation - 33)

For mock test, I used built-in mic and was somehow attributing the low speaking score to it. But actual test proved me wrong!!
Experts need your help please..
I really don't understand what is wrong or how to improve the pronunciation factor!


----------



## rksundaram76

Guys,

I have PTE-A exam on Saturday.. This forum is very helpful and many useful tips.
After fed up with 4 attempts in IETLS, I am trying for PTE-A fist time.

Any last minute suggestions are appreciated, especially in Speaking & writing section.
Since Listening and reading are pretty straightforward.

I have prepared well and I hope I can do well. Lets hope for the best.. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## adrian.hy

rksundaram76 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam on Saturday.. This forum is very helpful and many useful tips.
> After fed up with 4 attempts in IETLS, I am trying for PTE-A fist time.
> 
> Any last minute suggestions are appreciated, especially in Speaking & writing section.
> Since Listening and reading are pretty straightforward.
> 
> I have prepared well and I hope I can do well. Lets hope for the best..
> 
> Cheers!!!


Use variety of vocab, include as many detail as possible, pay attention to your pronunciation and speaking pace. 

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Vikram_99

rksundaram76 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam on Saturday.. This forum is very helpful and many useful tips.
> After fed up with 4 attempts in IETLS, I am trying for PTE-A fist time.
> 
> Any last minute suggestions are appreciated, especially in Speaking & writing section.
> Since Listening and reading are pretty straightforward.
> 
> I have prepared well and I hope I can do well. Lets hope for the best..
> 
> Cheers!!!


Fluency is the key my friend. Make sure you keep on speaking with correct pronunciation. If you run out of words, then repeat the same line in a different idea.

Cheers
Vik


----------



## Vikram_99

rksundaram76 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam on Saturday.. This forum is very helpful and many useful tips.
> After fed up with 4 attempts in IETLS, I am trying for PTE-A fist time.
> 
> Any last minute suggestions are appreciated, especially in Speaking & writing section.
> Since Listening and reading are pretty straightforward.
> 
> I have prepared well and I hope I can do well. Lets hope for the best..
> 
> Cheers!!!


Fluency is the key my friend. Make sure you keep on speaking with correct pronunciation. If you run out of words, then repeat the same line in a different manner.

Cheers
Vik


----------



## ShermD

adrian.hy said:


> Use variety of vocab, include as many detail as possible, pay attention to your pronunciation and speaking pace.
> 
> Good luck :thumb:


Can you please elaborate "pay attention to your pronunciation and speaking pace" ?


----------



## ShermD

Vikram_99 said:


> Fluency is the key my friend. Make sure you keep on speaking with correct pronunciation. If you run out of words, then repeat the same line in a different manner.
> 
> Cheers
> Vik


Can you please provide good sources to practice "correct pronunciation" ?


----------



## shavu

rksundaram76 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have PTE-A exam on Saturday.. This forum is very helpful and many useful tips.
> After fed up with 4 attempts in IETLS, I am trying for PTE-A fist time.
> 
> Any last minute suggestions are appreciated, especially in Speaking & writing section.
> Since Listening and reading are pretty straightforward.
> 
> I have prepared well and I hope I can do well. Lets hope for the best..
> 
> Cheers!!!


get better clarity of the exam format, have a solid strategy. Fluency is key in the speaking. Go with "Ryan Essay" approach available on Youtube.

All the best!


----------



## udaya111

Hi,

Anyone done the exam on ICBT Sri Lanka. The reason is that according to some posts on the thread the center matters. I am doing the exam on 12th.


----------



## lonelyheartz

sandipgp said:


> Speaking -- I found this on the similar level as Gold KIT. I am sure marking system is much lenient than Gold KIT.
> Reading - one level less tougher than Gold KIT
> Writing - Not much to compare. Same sort of essay questions will be asked. If one prepares those 10-15 topics which are mentioned in this thread one should be good.
> Listening - Simpler than gold kit. But this is all about concentration than level difficulty. MCSA and MCMA where much simpler than gold KIT.


Hi Sandipgp,

Really appreciate your advises. Can you please give me a hint which 10-15 topics you are talking about? It would be a great help if you still have the list...i couldn't find any specific list with 10-15 topics..the only one i got is the one with around 45 previous PTE topics..

Plus any advise for writing essay section? Mainly Format, type of words that increases your chance to score better?

Really appreciate you help. 

Cheers!


----------



## sandipgp

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Sandipgp,
> 
> Really appreciate your advises. Can you please give me a hint which 10-15 topics you are talking about? It would be a great help if you still have the list...i couldn't find any specific list with 10-15 topics..the only one i got is the one with around 45 previous PTE topics..
> 
> Plus any advise for writing essay section? Mainly Format, type of words that increases your chance to score better?
> 
> Really appreciate you help.
> 
> Cheers!


Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

There is another word document and link. If you practice all the essays given here you will be good stead for the actual exam..


----------



## romero2005

udaya111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone done the exam on ICBT Sri Lanka. The reason is that according to some posts on the thread the center matters. I am doing the exam on 12th.


I m also doing on 12 OCt...at 12.15


----------



## hungngo

Hi guys,

I did the test this morning, while my memory still fresh, I'll write as much as I can remember  

Ok, so here in Hanoi, Vietnam has only 1 test location. Today only me taking the test, I was lucky

*First part: Speaking:*

Read aloud: Easier than the mock test, and I also practiced alot so I made just one or two mistakes, I stoped and repeat the word again.

Reapeat Sentence: Most sentences weren't so hard, I did well most of them, the last 2 was abit confusing because of the accent of the speakers.

Describle Image: This is I think the hardest part of Speaking. I did ok, somes of the chart were too many information so I just read them out loud  

Re-tell lecture: I found this ok, I did take note then spoke with the information I had in sentences. I stoped sometime in the middle. Anyway, hard to guess

Answer short question: I lost 2 answers due to ran out of total time. Questions weren't so hard, I managed to answer most of them, some question they just give you options then you only need to say what option is right.


*Writing:*

Summrarise written text: It was easy, some text just about 100 words and you have to summary in 60 words. So I think this part I did ok

Write essay : I had 2 questions: 

1. Globalisation will have negative effects on English as a dominant international language. Many others still believe English still maintain its position. State your opinion.

- No problem with this one, except I was almost run out of time. I managed to write 230 words in the last minutes.

2. Many people believe that where people born influent their success, many others do not think so. State your opinion and give a real life example of a famous successful person.

- I've never writen any topic like this before so I struggled abit. Anyway, I wrote around 250 words and gave alot of example and explaination.

*Reading :* 

Multipe choice, single answer: most of the texts were quite long, I sometime find only key words then answer. Not sure about the answer.

Multiple choice, multiple answer: Long readding text as well ... kindda hard

Re-order paragraphs: 3 questions - I think I got them right for the 1st and 2nd one. The last one quite hard, about 5 paragraphs.

Fill in the blanks: It wasn't so hard, I did this quick and some of the questions just have 3 blanks.

Fill in the blanks: Not many grammatical task, most of the blank were collocations ... I read and pick the answer that sound right  


*Listenning:*

Summarise spoken text: I took note then wrote sentences. I think this task was ok. Topics about globalisation, history....

Multiple choice-multipe answer: Quite hard ... im not sure about the answer.

Fill in the blanks: I wasn't confident to type directly so I took note then type them back in to the paragrahp later. I did ok this one

Highlight correct summary: Not so hard but most of the records were long, so sometime I lost abit.

Multiple choice- single answer: This part I can't remember anything  

Select missing words: I think I did quite ok, I think i might miss 1 words

Incorrect words: There were 3 question 2 long one and 1 short. I did ok, but I guess I miss about 1 or 2 answers.

Write from dictation: I did ok with this part, I was just listen then type directly. The sentence were shorter than in the mock test as well as practice books.



Finally, I only had about 20 seconds left for this Listenning part. That was scary  



Overall, what I regreted the most was time management for the Speaking part, I did not take the tips provided in this thread seriously. Anyway, if I fail this one, then I will book another test immediately.

Have a goodday guys, I will post my result once I get it.


----------



## ShermD

hungngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did the test this morning, while my memory still fresh, I'll write as much as I can remember
> 
> Ok, so here in Hanoi, Vietnam has only 1 test location. Today only me taking the test, I was lucky
> 
> *First part: Speaking:*
> 
> Read aloud: Easier than the mock test, and I also practiced alot so I made just one or two mistakes, I stoped and repeat the word again.
> 
> Reapeat Sentence: Most sentences weren't so hard, I did well most of them, the last 2 was abit confusing because of the accent of the speakers.
> 
> Describle Image: This is I think the hardest part of Speaking. I did ok, somes of the chart were too many information so I just read them out loud
> 
> Re-tell lecture: I found this ok, I did take note then spoke with the information I had in sentences. I stoped sometime in the middle. Anyway, hard to guess
> 
> Answer short question: I lost 2 answers due to ran out of total time. Questions weren't so hard, I managed to answer most of them, some question they just give you options then you only need to say what option is right.
> 
> 
> *Writing:*
> 
> Summrarise written text: It was easy, some text just about 100 words and you have to summary in 60 words. So I think this part I did ok
> 
> Write essay : I had 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Globalisation will have negative effects on English as a dominant international language. Many others still believe English still maintain its position. State your opinion.
> 
> - No problem with this one, except I was almost run out of time. I managed to write 230 words in the last minutes.
> 
> 2. Many people believe that where people born influent their success, many others do not think so. State your opinion and give a real life example of a famous successful person.
> 
> - I've never writen any topic like this before so I struggled abit. Anyway, I wrote around 250 words and gave alot of example and explaination.
> 
> *Reading :*
> 
> Multipe choice, single answer: most of the texts were quite long, I sometime find only key words then answer. Not sure about the answer.
> 
> Multiple choice, multiple answer: Long readding text as well ... kindda hard
> 
> Re-order paragraphs: 3 questions - I think I got them right for the 1st and 2nd one. The last one quite hard, about 5 paragraphs.
> 
> Fill in the blanks: It wasn't so hard, I did this quick and some of the questions just have 3 blanks.
> 
> Fill in the blanks: Not many grammatical task, most of the blank were collocations ... I read and pick the answer that sound right
> 
> 
> *Listenning:*
> 
> Summarise spoken text: I took note then wrote sentences. I think this task was ok. Topics about globalisation, history....
> 
> Multiple choice-multipe answer: Quite hard ... im not sure about the answer.
> 
> Fill in the blanks: I wasn't confident to type directly so I took note then type them back in to the paragrahp later. I did ok this one
> 
> Highlight correct summary: Not so hard but most of the records were long, so sometime I lost abit.
> 
> Multiple choice- single answer: This part I can't remember anything
> 
> Select missing words: I think I did quite ok, I think i might miss 1 words
> 
> Incorrect words: There were 3 question 2 long one and 1 short. I did ok, but I guess I miss about 1 or 2 answers.
> 
> Write from dictation: I did ok with this part, I was just listen then type directly. The sentence were shorter than in the mock test as well as practice books.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I only had about 20 seconds left for this Listenning part. That was scary
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, what I regreted the most was time management for the Speaking part, I did not take the tips provided in this thread seriously. Anyway, if I fail this one, then I will book another test immediately.
> 
> Have a goodday guys, I will post my result once I get it.


ok, keep us updated ..


----------



## alokagrawal

*Gold Kit Test B*

Hello guys,

Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.

Thanks
Alok


----------



## ShermD

udaya111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone done the exam on ICBT Sri Lanka. The reason is that according to some posts on the thread the center matters. I am doing the exam on 12th.





romero2005 said:


> I m also doing on 12 OCt...at 12.15


one of my friends in Sri Lanka told me that Sri Lanka has only one testing centre and these days pearson received complaints about their quality of instruments that gives test takers bad scores, so they're (pearson guys) doing a quality check these days in SL. So now testing centre in SL do not appear in pearson as a valid testing centre. Hope the testing centre will get appear again if they did not do something fishy and you guys will not face any troubles with the test


----------



## ShermD

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok


Alokagrawal, can I have that, I sent you a Private Message with details of my email etc. Many Thanks


----------



## romero2005

ShermD said:


> one of my friends in Sri Lanka told me that Sri Lanka has only one testing centre and these days pearson received complaints about their quality of instruments that gives test takers bad scores, so they're (pearson guys) doing a quality check these days in SL. So now testing centre in SL do not appear in pearson as a valid testing centre. Hope the testing centre will get appear again if they did not do something fishy and you guys will not face any troubles with the test


actually still it is appear in the pearson site. No idea about the quality. but will see... if things looks bad I also do not hesitate to make a complaint.


----------



## ShermD

romero2005 said:


> actually still it is appear in the pearson site. No idea about the quality. but will see... if things looks bad I also do not hesitate to make a complaint.


nop, I just checked ... did you try booking a test .. it doesn't appear on the list ..


----------



## romero2005

ShermD said:


> nop, I just checked ... did you try booking a test .. it doesn't appear on the list ..


Yes.....I just did it.


----------



## ShermD

romero2005 said:


> Yes.....I just did it.


ohh, yes .. a minute ago, it didn't appear .. my friend was worried for last two days that she couldn't book the test because of this scenario .. now it works .. I should inform her ..


----------



## adrian.hy

ShermD said:


> Can you please elaborate "pay attention to your pronunciation and speaking pace" ?


That means to speak a bit slow but clear. In PTE, a computer does the marking, and we don't know how well it can capture our response, including how it picks up our accent. Thus, it's important to make sure you speak every word as clear as possible.

Cheers


----------



## asifzia

Hello Alok, i need it plz ? [B]<SNIP>[/B] 
Thx in advance

*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you/
kaju/moderator*


----------



## rajuvd

adrian.hy said:


> I think your priority should be improving your pronunciation and vocab. Also, for describe image and retell lecture, you need to be careful as how detail your answers are. In the practice questions (from PTE website), there are 3 different sample responses for 1 question. I reckon the more detail your answer is, the more points you get.
> 
> Is this your 1st attempt? If so, don't worry too much, sometimes you need to get used to the test format. You're on the right track, just a bit more practice
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


In April I gave IELTS, score was L-5.5, R-5.5, W-6, S-7
PTE- Mock Test A - L-57, R-60, W-63, S-66
Actual Test - L-70, R-61, W-81, S-61

How to improve my pronunciation score.


----------



## thisarapc

romero2005 said:


> Yes.....I just did it.


How much do they charge for the exam in Sri Lanka?
cheers


----------



## afp85_19

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anyone from the forum can write good essay on the following topics?
> 
> The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn.
> 
> Different people get success in different fields. Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style closely related to you and explain your views?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Education in the 21st Century: The Challenge 

'The illiterate of the twenty-first century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn and relearn.' - Alvin Toffler

How effective is the education that your child receives? As one of the world's wealthy countries, we could reasonably expect that our education system would rate as one of the world's best, and certainly in terms of spending on education, Singapore's record is very good, but it seems that our report card - along with those of all major developed countries - should read: 'Must do better'.

Around the world, education systems are struggling to remain relevant in a changing world. Far too often they are failing to prepare students for life in the 'new economies'.

So, what does all this mean to parents, struggling to make the right educational choices for their children? And what does it mean to a nation like Singapore at the beginning of the twenty-first century? 

For the individual, there is no way to over-estimate the importance of education.

Many may score well in basic literacy and number skills but performance even in these areas is often based on the wealth and social position of the students. And besides, education suited for the new millennium is not the same as in previous decades. The new economy, brought about by the huge changes of the communications revolution, means that the skills which will be valued are far more wide-ranging than the 'three Rs' of the past. Literacy and number skills are still vital, but the successful person in the future will be the person with wide-ranging abilities - the person 'able to navigate change and diversity, learn-as-they-go, solve problems, collaborate and be flexible and creative.' (New Learning: A Charter for Australian Education - Australian Council of Deans of Education (A.C.D.E.)


Creative teachers have understood this for decades, but education systems, are slow to adapt frustrating most attempts at meaningful evolution. 

Education suited to our children's needs must help them cope as individuals in a complex world. Experts predict that today's students will be the first in history to face the prospect of working at ten - or more - different jobs during their working lives. They will need thinking and learning skills that are creative and flexible. Adaptability will be their most prized possession. 

In reality, there is a danger, that outside pressures and the time constraints of an over-crowded curriculum distract us from the traditional purpose of good schooling, which is to turn out a well-rounded, decent human being.


Britain's Prime Minister, Tony Blair, made his intentions clear in 1997, with his statement of priorities: 'Education, Education, Education.' Only last year Singapore's minister for education, Teo Chee Hean said, 'education is about moulding the future of our nation'. He was right of course, but he might also have said, 'education is about moulding the future of each individual.'


The challenge for each of us is to find the method of learning best suited to the demands of that future, and this will be the subject of my articles over the coming weeks.


----------



## afp85_19

rajuvd said:


> In April I gave IELTS, score was L-5.5, R-5.5, W-6, S-7
> PTE- Mock Test A - L-57, R-60, W-63, S-66
> Actual Test - L-70, R-61, W-81, S-61
> 
> How to improve my pronunciation score.


In my opinion I think you should practice with Voice Search , Google search and check if your getting all the words correctly. I havent taken PTE yet, but will do soon. 

Do not forget that actually stressing the adverbs, adjectives, nouns will give you the majority of the score

Hope it helps Rajuvd 
all the best


----------



## romero2005

thisarapc said:


> How much do they charge for the exam in Sri Lanka?
> cheers


$140* current Rate (139) = Rs19 000+
we have to do it online...cannot register via ICBT


----------



## gnt

Dear Candidates, We are currently experiencing a technical difficulty with the practice tests. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this. We sincerely apologise for the inconveniences caused. Thank you very much for your patience. 

any one else getting this


----------



## gnt

Guys ; just got these results of Scored Test B

Listening 61
Reading 52
Speaking 45
Writing 60

Speaking I can understand may be some problem with my laptop Mic. I am aiming for 65+ would I be able to get it in tomorrows test ? 

Please advice.


----------



## ShermD

gnt said:


> Guys ; just got these results of Scored Test B
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 52
> Speaking 45
> Writing 60
> 
> Speaking I can understand may be some problem with my laptop Mic. I am aiming for 65+ would I be able to get it in tomorrows test ?
> 
> Please advice.


Though I'm not in a position to comment on your scores, Good luck on your exam


----------



## adrian.hy

rajuvd said:


> In April I gave IELTS, score was L-5.5, R-5.5, W-6, S-7
> PTE- Mock Test A - L-57, R-60, W-63, S-66
> Actual Test - L-70, R-61, W-81, S-61
> 
> How to improve my pronunciation score.


Head to cambridge dictionary and you can check your pronunciation there :thumb:


----------



## hungngo

gnt said:


> Guys ; just got these results of Scored Test B
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 52
> Speaking 45
> Writing 60
> 
> Speaking I can understand may be some problem with my laptop Mic. I am aiming for 65+ would I be able to get it in tomorrows test ?
> 
> Please advice.


I also did the Test B last week and here are my scores.

L : 61
R : 54
S : 52
W : 69

I did the actual test this morning and I am waiting for the result.

My test B was slighly better than yours and the staffs in the Test Center told me that I needed to work on my Speaking and Listenning. They said ussually in the real test you will improve by 5 of 6 points. So with anything lower than 60, you will need to work very hard on that. Anyway, I did practice alot ... I am hoping 

So based on that suggestion, I think you should work on your Reading and Speaking. Same as I did for the last week. Good luck


----------



## gnt

hungngo said:


> I also did the Test B last week and here are my scores.
> 
> L : 61
> R : 54
> S : 52
> W : 69
> 
> I did the actual test this morning and I am waiting for the result.
> 
> My test B was slighly better than yours and the staffs in the Test Center told me that I needed to work on my Speaking and Listenning. They said ussually in the real test you will improve by 5 of 6 points. So with anything lower than 60, you will need to work very hard on that. Anyway, I did practice alot ... I am hoping
> 
> So based on that suggestion, I think you should work on your listenning and speaking. Same as I did for the last week. Good luck


Thanks for your advice; 

You meant Reading and Speaking ; ??


----------



## hungngo

gnt said:


> Thanks for your advice;
> 
> You meant Reading and Speaking ; ??


Yes, Reading and Speaking ... I spent 2 hours in each skill with a tutor as well. They mainly focus on collocation and gramma for Reading and Describle Image for Speaking. Hope this help


----------



## tirik.ijrad

adrian.hy said:


> Head to cambridge dictionary and you can check your pronunciation there :thumb:


Can't get you.
Is it an android app or website for pronunciation check?


----------



## Deepak_1187

Hi Guy,

I have my PTE test on 13th Oct 2015. And due to my busy office schedule i could not study. I need suggestion on prepration now as i am only left with 3 days. And is it possible to score good with just 3 days of prepration. Its my first time for any english test (ielts,pte).

Thanks,
Deepak


----------



## afp85_19

Deepak_1187 said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> I have my PTE test on 13th Oct 2015. And due to my busy office schedule i could not study. I need suggestion on prepration now as i am only left with 3 days. And is it possible to score good with just 3 days of prepration. Its my first time for any english test (ielts,pte).
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepak


Wow a bit risky but If your level of english is really good then you can do wonders.

Speaking : Read Aloud - Stress the words (adjectives, verbs, adverbs and nouns), make sure stop when commas and a bit more when dots.

Describe Image: check the Practice PDF and look at the answers and how you should respond regarding this section. Also check IELTS writing Task 1 (Academic)

Retell Lecture: get main points, names, dates, etc, the meaning of the lecture and thats it.

Writing: Summarize written text : between 5-75 words , for each paragraph get the main points , mix it up at the end with the rest of the paragr, finally you get the whole sentence in one. Remember spelling and punctuation.

Essay: 200- 300 words . Not big deal. Just answer what they want. Is it opinion, cause,solutions, argumentative, etc. Make sure you got an Intro, Parag 1, Parag 2, Parag 3 and a conclusion. from 4 to 5 paragraphs should be ok.

Reading: Very easy , just make sure Multiple -choice , Multiple Answers carry negative marks, so if not sure then skip it.

Hope it helps bud


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi,
I have only 2 more days left for my practice and I still have issues with certain sections. In the describe image section, I run out of time, without completing all the details mostly in case of graphs and bar diagrams. If time is a constraint, what should I necessarily include in my description ? For example, in a graph which shows trends of 2 music brands, by the time I complete explaining the trends of one brand, I run out of time . In that case, should I just include a generic trend for both the brands or is it enough if I just complete one of them ? Does the content really matter or is it just the pronunciation and fluency they check ?
Also, in the reading section, I still struggle with re-order paragraphs, how much ever I try, I still cant get a hold on it. I tried to follow the strategies mentioned in this forum, but still miss a sentence or two. Any more helps here ?


----------



## Deepak_1187

Thanks for the quick reply. I need some study material if possible so can you mail me the same. I am average with English but i work in bpo so i get to speak a bit of it. I was checking the marking system of PTE test so i got some strategy for that. If you have any practice material that will help me to know where i stand.


----------



## afp85_19

Deepak_1187 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I need some study material if possible so can you mail me the same. I am average with English but i work in bpo so i get to speak a bit of it. I was checking the marking system of PTE test so i got some strategy for that. If you have any practice material that will help me to know where i stand.


Check this bud , hope it helps with your preparation. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...3KLe0xukpe2q79V13kNB6s/edit?pli=1#gid=5397762


All the best and get that 79+ eace:


----------



## Deepak_1187

Thanks i am trying for 65+ each if i get that in the first go i will be more than happy.


----------



## romero2005

*wish*

all the for your exam buddy:boxing::boxing:


----------



## adrian.hy

tirik.ijrad said:


> Can't get you.
> Is it an android app or website for pronunciation check?


It's an online dictionary with pronunciation. It might not be the most effective method, but it's pretty helpful for me. Just search it on google


----------



## ShermD

adrian.hy said:


> Head to cambridge dictionary and you can check your pronunciation there :thumb:


that's not practical at all. One will have to spend their whole life to read through it and practice pronunciation one by one .. Further, most of us pronounce the way which is indicated in those dictionaries. But, this test needs and measure under pronunciation, how close your speaking levels to a native speaker. That's where we get stuck ...


----------



## udaya111

romero2005 said:


> I m also doing on 12 OCt...at 12.15


Hi,

Same here. I'm also having the exam at the same time. It seems that we are unable to find anyone who has done PTE on ICBT.


----------



## udaya111

ShermD said:


> ok, keep us updated ..


Thanks for the update.


----------



## adrian.hy

ShermD said:


> that's not practical at all. One will have to spend their whole life to read through it and practice pronunciation one by one .. Further, most of us pronounce the way which is indicated in those dictionaries. But, this test needs and measure under pronunciation, how close your speaking levels to a native speaker. That's where we get stuck ...


Well, speaking like a native is affected by a number of factor (grammar, vocab, fluency, etc), not just pronunciation. Do you have a rough guess of which area you're lacking of?

That website is helpful for me to check few words I'm not sure of, not the majority of words, so I thought it can be useful for others. Besides, how do you think one should practice pronunciation without saying word by word?

Then again, that website is just one tool to practice. It's always better if you can get a tutor or a friend to practice with


----------



## Civil-Engineer

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok


I would be interested in it if u still got it =)


----------



## hungngo

Hi guys,

I got my resutl today:

L : 61
R : 62
S : 44
W : 71

My Speaking was a disaster, i lost a few answers. My reading has improve as well as my writing. Listening remain the same as the Test B. 

Anyway, I will try another one next week. Has anyone tried the test boosters ? Im thinking of buying them. Any suggestion ?

Cheers


----------



## Civil-Engineer

Quick question:

I've got an IELTS of:

L 8,5 R 9,0 W 7,0 S 7,0

How - do you think - are my chances of getting the 79+ in a PTE?

Thanks =)


----------



## sudeepdai

Civil-Engineer said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I've got an IELTS of:
> 
> L 8,5 R 9,0 W 7,0 S 7,0
> 
> How - do you think - are my chances of getting the 79+ in a PTE?
> 
> Thanks =)



Difficult to say. 
It depends upon various factors. 

If put sincere efforts, you should be able to. Most of the people struggle with speaking. So if you think youre confident in it, then probably yes. But again, nobody can say for sure. 

However, i do recommend you to give it a shot. If so many have done it, why cant you?

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## rohit5

Hi,

I have received positive ACS Assessment yesterday. I am planning to go for PTE-A.
I don't know anything about PTE-A exam. This is my first time preparing for any English language test.

Could you please let me know which material to prepare. I need to score 79+ in each module of PTE-A. I went through some of the pages in this thread. I heard about "pte gold test preparation kit".

Do I need to prepare this material or do I need to go through this entire thread for preparation.

Could anyone please help me. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## Civil-Engineer

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok





sudeepdai said:


> Difficult to say.
> It depends upon various factors.
> 
> If put sincere efforts, you should be able to. Most of the people struggle with speaking. So if you think youre confident in it, then probably yes. But again, nobody can say for sure.
> 
> However, i do recommend you to give it a shot. If so many have done it, why cant you?
> 
> Best of luck.
> Cheers


As you see Im not the best in writing and speaking and am really wondering if I would get better results from switching to PTE...


----------



## nolan.tellis

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive ACS Assessment yesterday. I am planning to go for PTE-A.
> I don't know anything about PTE-A exam. This is my first time preparing for any English language test.
> 
> Could you please let me know which material to prepare. I need to score 79+ in each module of PTE-A. I went through some of the pages in this thread. I heard about "pte gold test preparation kit".
> 
> Do I need to prepare this material or do I need to go through this entire thread for preparation.
> 
> Could anyone please help me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


Hi,

Please check the Forum thread. Someone has added content on the book 'The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic' . Recommended to buy the book. 

It takes around 8 to 10 days to do it. Do it seriously and you should easily get 65 +.

There is a CD which had audio on the speaking and listening test. There are 3 variations of it. 1 is Good for which you get full points 2 is average and 3 is bad.
The 1 which is good is not a professional speaking as such. its a person who gave the test itself.

The reason y i have mentioned the above is ,U can compare yourself to the audio and your confidence level will go up many folds.

I too was scared initially but on hearing the audio it became way comfortable.

So if you get high confidence you will understand that 79 + is achievable after doing the same.

If your confidence is still shaky then do the test builder diligently and you should get 79 + .

All the Best


----------



## dannyduke

Civil-Engineer said:


> As you see Im not the best in writing and speaking and am really wondering if I would get better results from switching to PTE...


PTE has somewhat the same format with TOEFL and is quite different from IELTS. Everything is done by a computer including the marking. You need to get used to the test format, otherwise I think you will find it harder than IELTS.


----------



## Vikram_99

*Speaking Important Tips*

Hi Guys,

Apologies for the late reply..

I noticed that many people are facing some serious challenges in Speaking.
Well, many experts have given some great tips but let me tell you my bit because it is not difficult when you go in with a strategy and execute the same. 90 won't be that difficult for you. 

To begin with, please ensure to check the mic position. You can also take help from the examiner to tell you the right position of it. Try to record and test it unless you find it perfect.
You won't face any issue in Read Aloud but please take care of intonation and pronunciation.

In Repeat Sentence, understand the sentence and then repeat it, you will do it. I missed a few but managed to repeat around 80-90%.

In Describe Image - The key here is to speak out what you see on the screen. If you do not have much words to say then repeat the sentence with synonyms. 

Re tell lecture - Here, please make some notes and speak on them with some vocabulary. Try to complete it in around 38-39 seconds, computer shouldn't take it as you didn't complete the topic.

In one word answer - This is quite simple, you will get some simple questions. However, you will get many questions where you would get some data or an image on screen and you would need to find the answer in there. Be ready for it.

I mentioned in a reply earlier, will say it again..
Fluency and Pronunciation are the key. It'll be a butter cake for you if you maintain these two. 

Hope this helps. Please feel free to ask if you still have any doubt.

All the best.

Cheers,
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

Civil-Engineer said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I've got an IELTS of:
> 
> L 8,5 R 9,0 W 7,0 S 7,0
> 
> How - do you think - are my chances of getting the 79+ in a PTE?
> 
> Thanks =)


Hi,

Please make yourself familiar with the format first, do some practice tests . Then you can decide yourself better. Some people face some issue as format of IELTS and PTE are entirely different.

By looking at your score, if you put your efforts and go in with a strategy, you will definitely get the desired score. All the best.

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive ACS Assessment yesterday. I am planning to go for PTE-A.
> I don't know anything about PTE-A exam. This is my first time preparing for any English language test.
> 
> Could you please let me know which material to prepare. I need to score 79+ in each module of PTE-A. I went through some of the pages in this thread. I heard about "pte gold test preparation kit".
> 
> Do I need to prepare this material or do I need to go through this entire thread for preparation.
> 
> Could anyone please help me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit



Hi Rohit,

As far as I remember, try to view pages 434-438. Ankit put several links for practice material on 436 I guess. After practicing you can buy the scored test and practice them too. 

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## rak_123

Here are my scores from all those attempts.

L R S W
1.62 70 61 66
2.61 66 56 69
3.53 61 56 65
4.66 71 57 80
5.61 65 47 65
6.68 67 58 71
7.65 75 78 66


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys any one has Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus With Key - 2013 PDF.. I need the PDF and The Practice materials. I have the rest with me. Please help me with that. Please PM or send in your dropbox link
'


----------



## adnanvb

dreamsanj said:


> Guys any one has Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus With Key - 2013 PDF.. I need the PDF and The Practice materials. I have the rest with me. Please help me with that. Please PM or send in your dropbox link
> '


Would you plrase share with us the materials that you have. Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

rak_123 said:


> Here are my scores from all those attempts.
> 
> L R S W
> 1.62 70 61 66
> 2.61 66 56 69
> 3.53 61 56 65
> 4.66 71 57 80
> 5.61 65 47 65
> 6.68 67 58 71
> 7.65 75 78 66


What you have done to improve speaking score? 
Share your experience for it please.


----------



## ShermD

rak_123 said:


> Here are my scores from all those attempts.
> 
> L R S W
> 1.62 70 61 66
> 2.61 66 56 69
> 3.53 61 56 65
> 4.66 71 57 80
> 5.61 65 47 65
> 6.68 67 58 71
> 7.65 75 78 66


I guess, all the tests were taken within a period of 12-18 months. By looking at these scores (numbers), I feel like this PTE-A test has so many flaws, as, scores should not fluctuate this much through out seven tests .. Every test rak_123 has taken looks like numbers in a raffle draw which have been generated randomly within 14-15 range .. :confused2: . I'm not saying that these are random numbers, but if a test is flawless, it must not produce results with a range of this broad for a single person over seven tests. :confused2:


----------



## Sush1

Can you please help me in Reading part please?



Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply..
> 
> I noticed that many people are facing some serious challenges in Speaking.
> Well, many experts have given some great tips but let me tell you my bit because it is not difficult when you go in with a strategy and execute the same. 90 won't be that difficult for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To begin with, please ensure to check the mic position. You can also take help from the examiner to tell you the right position of it. Try to record and test it unless you find it perfect.
> You won't face any issue in Read Aloud but please take care of intonation and pronunciation.
> 
> In Repeat Sentence, understand the sentence and then repeat it, you will do it. I missed a few but managed to repeat around 80-90%.
> 
> In Describe Image - The key here is to speak out what you see on the screen. If you do not have much words to say then repeat the sentence with synonyms.
> 
> Re tell lecture - Here, please make some notes and speak on them with some vocabulary. Try to complete it in around 38-39 seconds, computer shouldn't take it as you didn't complete the topic.
> 
> In one word answer - This is quite simple, you will get some simple questions. However, you will get many questions where you would get some data or an image on screen and you would need to find the answer in there. Be ready for it.
> 
> I mentioned in a reply earlier, will say it again..
> Fluency and Pronunciation are the key. It'll be a butter cake for you if you maintain these two.
> 
> Hope this helps. Please feel free to ask if you still have any doubt.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

Sush1 said:


> Can you please help me in Reading part please?


In Reading, Time management and Grammar are extremely important. On top of it, please make sure that you are able to identify the meaning of words given for a blank. Knowledge of words is essential as in fill in the blanks for reading and writing, you will get 4-5 words to choose one out of them. So it's like 150 words for this type. Similarly, for reading fill ups, you will get extra words. Therefore, work on this part properly, cause if you do well in Fill in the blanks then you will most likely get a wonderful score. 
Practice for re order paragraphs, MCSA and MCMA under timed conditions. Also refer the strategies given in books.

Hope this help. Let me know if you still wants to know more.

All the best.

Vikram


----------



## veeraa

rak_123 said:


> Here are my scores from all those attempts.
> 
> L R S W
> 1.62 70 61 66
> 2.61 66 56 69
> 3.53 61 56 65
> 4.66 71 57 80
> 5.61 65 47 65
> 6.68 67 58 71
> 7.65 75 78 66


Thank you for sharing your scores.. Hope 65 is your desired score. Congratulations! in achieving your desired score. Your results gave me hope, I already gave 3 times and going to appear for 4th time. All the best for your rest of the process.


----------



## Sush1

Thank You.

Till now I have given PTE twice, scored 70 above in all but I have to get 79 plus if I need to migrate.
I have 60 points under 189 but I think the same is not sufficient for ICT business analyst.



Vikram_99 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me in Reading part please?
> 
> 
> 
> In Reading, Time management and Grammar are extremely important. On top of it, please make sure that you are able to identify the meaning of words given for a blank. Knowledge of words is essential as in fill in the blanks for reading and writing, you will get 4-5 words to choose one out of them. So it's like 150 words for this type. Similarly, for reading fill ups, you will get extra words. Therefore, work on this part properly, cause if you do well in Fill in the blanks then you will most likely get a wonderful score.
> Practice for re order paragraphs, MCSA and MCMA under timed conditions. Also refer the strategies given in books.
> 
> Hope this help. Let me know if you still wants to know more.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Vikram
Click to expand...


----------



## ShermD

Sush1 said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Till now I have given PTE twice, scored 70 above in all but I have to get 79 plus if I need to migrate.
> I have 60 points under 189 but I think the same is not sufficient for ICT business analyst.


If you have 60 points why do you say that it's not sufficient to get your PR ? As far as I'm concerned, anyone who has 60 or 60+ points gets the PR as you aren't placed to a pool unlike New Zealand PR system. Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## Sush1

You are absolutely correct that 60 is minimum points to get PR but as far as ICT business analyst is concerned only 65 points people are getting the invitation since March 2015. Therefore, I used the words like Not Sufficient.



ShermD said:


> If you have 60 points why do you say that it's not sufficient to get your PR ? As far as I'm concerned, anyone who has 60 or 60+ points gets the PR as you aren't placed to a pool unlike New Zealand PR system. Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## dannyduke

Sush1 said:


> You are absolutely correct that 60 is minimum points to get PR but as far as ICT business analyst is concerned only 65 points people are getting the invitation since March 2015. Therefore, I used the words like Not Sufficient.


I also think for BA 65 is more assuring, although 60 pointers still have chance but the wait is getting longer.


----------



## Sun S

Hi guys...
Attempted PTE 3rd time on 10-october and again missed the 65 mark in reading.
Easy topics :
1.Can laws control the human behavior?
2.illiterate in future will be the person who doesn't learn--Albert quotation.

Retell lecture was on Globalization.
Listening summary was on controlling Farmers migration toward urbans.

I will try again to reach my targeted score.


----------



## romero2005

ShermD said:


> If you have 60 points why do you say that it's not sufficient to get your PR ? As far as I'm concerned, anyone who has 60 or 60+ points gets the PR as you aren't placed to a pool unlike New Zealand PR system. Can someone confirm this ?


for business EOI selection process work as pro-rata basis. so invitation may take some time. if u have higher marks still thinks takes time.but will be selected quickly than 60 pointers


----------



## Lady$Bird

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi,
> I have only 2 more days left for my practice and I still have issues with certain sections. In the describe image section, I run out of time, without completing all the details mostly in case of graphs and bar diagrams. If time is a constraint, what should I necessarily include in my description ? For example, in a graph which shows trends of 2 music brands, by the time I complete explaining the trends of one brand, I run out of time . In that case, should I just include a generic trend for both the brands or is it enough if I just complete one of them ? Does the content really matter or is it just the pronunciation and fluency they check ?
> Also, in the reading section, I still struggle with re-order paragraphs, how much ever I try, I still cant get a hold on it. I tried to follow the strategies mentioned in this forum, but still miss a sentence or two. Any more helps here ?


Any inputs here ?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Civil-Engineer said:


> alokagrawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sudeepdai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to say.
> It depends upon various factors.
> 
> If put sincere efforts, you should be able to. Most of the people struggle with speaking. So if you think youre confident in it, then probably yes. But again, nobody can say for sure.
> 
> However, i do recommend you to give it a shot. If so many have done it, why cant you?
> 
> Best of luck.
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you see Im not the best in writing and speaking and am really wondering if I would get better results from switching to PTE...
Click to expand...


Hi alok, could you please help me by practice test B ?


----------



## ShermD

romero2005 said:


> for business EOI selection process work as pro-rata basis. so invitation may take some time. if u have higher marks still thinks takes time.but will be selected quickly than 60 pointers


ohh, it's only for the EOIs in business fields, right? .. So, there isn't any similar scenario for Engineering related occupations, right? so, Engineering occupations usually get invitations for 60 points ?


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you nolan.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please check the Forum thread. Someone has added content on the book 'The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic' . Recommended to buy the book.
> 
> It takes around 8 to 10 days to do it. Do it seriously and you should easily get 65 +.
> 
> There is a CD which had audio on the speaking and listening test. There are 3 variations of it. 1 is Good for which you get full points 2 is average and 3 is bad.
> The 1 which is good is not a professional speaking as such. its a person who gave the test itself.
> 
> The reason y i have mentioned the above is ,U can compare yourself to the audio and your confidence level will go up many folds.
> 
> I too was scared initially but on hearing the audio it became way comfortable.
> 
> So if you get high confidence you will understand that 79 + is achievable after doing the same.
> 
> If your confidence is still shaky then do the test builder diligently and you should get 79 + .
> 
> All the Best


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you Vikram. Will check this.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> As far as I remember, try to view pages 434-438. Ankit put several links for practice material on 436 I guess. After practicing you can buy the scored test and practice them too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


----------



## sk804

veeraa said:


> Thank you for sharing your scores.. Hope 65 is your desired score. Congratulations! in achieving your desired score. Your results gave me hope, I already gave 3 times and going to appear for 4th time. All the best for your rest of the process.


Yes, you said it right.......18 month effort and 7 attempt. .....he has set a great example of nothing is impossible! 

I am also in a same boat!

Best wishes......


----------



## sk804

Lady$Bird said:


> Any inputs here ?


Hi, 

Its more of fluency and pronunciation factors. Yes more points u cover will get full score on question. 

Practice practice practice. .....that's the best solution!

Best wishes.....


----------



## swak_2411

*Help Needed Urgently!!*

Hello Seniors,

I have my PTE -A exam scheduled on 16th Oct. 

Can some one help me with "Scored PTE Test".

I am unable to find one. Please help.

TIA.


----------



## gnt

Hello Guys, 

I got my Results today ;

In 

Listening 73
Reading 70
Speaking 85
Writing 69

Thanks everyone for their support.


----------



## ShermD

gnt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my Results today ;
> 
> In
> 
> Listening 73
> Reading 70
> Speaking 85
> Writing 69
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support.


Congratzz  ... in practice test B, you had 45 for speaking as I remember right .. now 85 .. wow, poles apart ..  .. congratzz again for the speaking section  .. now you have to help us with speaking section  tell us exactly how did you score


----------



## gnt

ShermD said:


> Congratzz  ... in practice test B, you had 45 for speaking as I remember right .. now 85 .. wow, poles apart ..  .. congratzz again for the speaking section


Thank you ShermD, in practice I was not using the MIC and was only using laptop built-in. 

But yes Thank you and best of luck


----------



## swak_2411

*Needed Help Urgently!!*



gnt said:


> Thank you ShermD, in practice I was not using the MIC and was only using laptop built-in.
> 
> But yes Thank you and best of luck




Hello Seniors,

I have my PTE -A exam scheduled on 16th Oct. 

Can some one help me with "Scored PTE Test".

I am unable to find one. Please help.

TIA.


----------



## rajrajinin

swak_2411 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have my PTE -A exam scheduled on 16th Oct.
> 
> Can some one help me with "Scored PTE Test".
> 
> I am unable to find one. Please help.
> 
> TIA.


https://ptepractice.com


----------



## Mukeshdawar

gnt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my Results today ;
> 
> In
> 
> Listening 73
> Reading 70
> Speaking 85
> Writing 69
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support.



Hi gnt, first of all congrats. Could you please share some tips on speaking part like mic position, starting, ending, rate of speech slow or fast?

Thanks in advance


----------



## swak_2411

rajrajinin said:


> https://ptepractice.com


Thanks for your reply.

These scored test are paid though.

Any free scored test please.

TIA


----------



## Vikram_99

swak_2411 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have my PTE -A exam scheduled on 16th Oct.
> 
> Can some one help me with "Scored PTE Test".
> 
> I am unable to find one. Please help.
> 
> TIA.


Hi Swak,

All the best for your PTE A test. Unfortunately, it is not available and if someone has then will definitely give it to you. You need to buy the scored test from PTEpractice. 

Do well.

Cheers
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

*Important links*

http://kat.cr/pearson-pte-academic-test-builder-with-mp3-audio-t10018052.html

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/

Important links for practice. These have been shared before however it wouldn't be easy for new members to view all the pages. All the best.

Vik


----------



## Vikram_99

*262113*

Hi Guys,

Does anyone of you has got their assessment for Systems Administrator?


----------



## dontelother

*Need suggestion!*

hello everyone,

I am going to start my preparation for PTE-A. Which book should I start first (for tips and guidance and familiar with the exam) *PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013* OR *PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)*

what is your idea to start the preparation?

TIA


----------



## JK684

dontelother said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to start my preparation for PTE-A. Which book should I start first (for tips and guidance and familiar with the exam) *PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013* OR *PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)*
> 
> what is your idea to start the preparation?
> 
> TIA


Use the below book, it comes with practice CD as well.
~
https://books.google.co.in/books/about/The_Official_Guide_to_PTE.html?id=ssnSIrHR3MAC


----------



## dontelother

JK684 said:


> Use the below book, it comes with practice CD as well.
> ~
> https://books.google.co.in/books/about/The_Official_Guide_to_PTE.html?id=ssnSIrHR3MAC


Hello,

Thanks for your info! Could you please share the free downloadable link of this book!


----------



## Vikram_99

dontelother said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to start my preparation for PTE-A. Which book should I start first (for tips and guidance and familiar with the exam) PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013 OR PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> what is your idea to start the preparation?
> 
> TIA[/quote
> 
> Practice test plus


----------



## Vikram_99

dontelother said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your info! Could you please share the free downloadable link of this book!



I've given few links above again for this book and strategies to be used. Better to scroll a bit before asking the same thing.


----------



## DevDev

*which PTE Test center in Melbourne is better - Cliftons or Pearson Proff Center*

Hi, 

Can someone based on experience please recommend which test center is better. I heard that all exam takers sit in same room and can disturb each other. 

Which test center is better in Melbourne. Clifftons or Pearson Professional Test center. 

Also I have another doubt on Exam preparation kit from Pearson(Test + Sample Questions). Is it immediately available once payment is done or they dispatch the same to postal address. I am asking because, I am planning to give PTE next week and dont have time for postal delivery. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DevDev

Hi All, 

Quick questions: 



Can someone based on experience please recommend which test center is better. I heard that all exam takers sit in same room and can disturb each other. 

Which test center is better in Melbourne. Clifftons or Pearson Professional Test center. 

Also I have another doubt on Exam preparation kit from Pearson(Test + Sample Questions). Is it immediately available once payment is done or they dispatch the same to postal address. I am asking because, I am planning to give PTE next week and dont have time for postal delivery. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deepak_1187

Hi,

Guys i have only studied for 3 days and i have my exam on 13th Oct. I am working in a BPO. I speak english daily but i m not good with writing. So what do u think is it still possible to score 65+. And do we have anyone who was able to clear with this much of prepration. If yes, please share your experience because that will be motivating. Also, i am struggling with summary writing so any tips for that. Do we have any section, which usually people skip becuase they fell short of time.


----------



## afp85_19

Deepak_1187 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys i have only studied for 3 days and i have my exam on 13th Oct. I am working in a BPO. I speak english daily but i m not good with writing. So what do u think is it still possible to score 65+. And do we have anyone who was able to clear with this much of prepration. If yes, please share your experience because that will be motivating. Also, i am struggling with summary writing so any tips for that. Do we have any section, which usually people skip becuase they fell short of time.


Check this link for writing, hope it helps bro.


----------



## udaya111

romero2005 said:


> I m also doing on 12 OCt...at 12.15


Hi,

Good luck for today and knock it out of the park.:boxing:

ICBT called me on Sat and asked if I could come at 2.00pm as it will be less busy. And I said yes.


----------



## romero2005

udaya111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good luck for today and knock it out of the park.:boxing:
> 
> ICBT called me on Sat and asked if I could come at 2.00pm as it will be less busy. And I said yes.


best of luck to u as well. no calls for me.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Taking another exam to take the risk of possibly getting 79+ in all bands. Good luck to everyone


----------



## sumanth1627

Guys can anyone gimme a suggestion whether it is worth trying for 79 in PTE.

As my scores were L75 R66 S75 W76 couple of months back. It took like 3 attempts to cross 65 in reading and there was no problem with other modules.

Appreciate your valuable suggestion guys as i stand nowhere with 60 points in EOI towards my Occupation.


----------



## sumanth1627

DevDev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone based on experience please recommend which test center is better. I heard that all exam takers sit in same room and can disturb each other.
> 
> Which test center is better in Melbourne. Clifftons or Pearson Professional Test center.
> 
> Also I have another doubt on Exam preparation kit from Pearson(Test + Sample Questions). Is it immediately available once payment is done or they dispatch the same to postal address. I am asking because, I am planning to give PTE next week and dont have time for postal delivery.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mate i found Cliftons very noisy (compared to Pearsons or Discover English ) as 10 people approx or may be even more will be doing the test in a same room but thats the centre where i achieved my score.
i am not trying to confuse you, just sharing my experience .


----------



## manishjairath

Hi guys,

Got my PTE results yesterday and scored an overall 90 (L90,R90,S90,W88) thanks to this forum.

Few tips apart from the obvious ones listed in this forum :

- Main idea is to relax and keep your calm during exams. I surely made a lot of mistakes while speaking and listening, however, PTE ignores such mistakes as long as your overall performance is upto an optimal level.
- 20 mins is a lot of time to write an essay. I wrote only 216 words but ensured that spellings and grammar is correct.
- For preparation , please purchase atleast the silver preparation kit. Rest all material required is available in this forum.
- Essay topic was related to "Should workers be involved in decision making for the company. Advanntages and disadvantages'
- All the questions in reading were much easier than the ones mentioned in McMillan and PTE practice test.
- I spent 2 weeks for preparation going through the forum and understanding the question types. Gave mock 2 days before and focussed on questions which i found difficult to answer. This was more than enough for preparation.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Anyone from forum can summarize below spoken text in few sentences?

Thanks in advance

Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


----------



## rksundaram76

Guys,

I have got the scores and below they are, what a miss!!

I did not do well in speaking compare to others, but got the better score than others.
I am confused... I need to reappear for the test and hopefully get better marks.

Communicative Skills

Listening	61
Reading	62
Speaking	73
Writing	61

Enabling Skills
Grammar 53
Oral Fluency 60
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 48
Vocabulary 71
Written Discourse	57


Any suggestions, which are the areas I need to concentrate more.


----------



## Steiger

*Aww*

Just realised that the dates for PTE-A exam are not frequent. Once every month. I should've started to take it a bit earlier. Planning to apply for EOI in January 2016 and only 4 chances left. This sucks  I am hoping to finish it before my 4th attempt.


----------



## tchinyi

In Malaysia, almost every Tuesday there will be a PTE Academic exam


----------



## Steiger

I am seriously considering to live in Japan for two weeks just to take the exam. In Tokyo there are 2 exams every week!

Man. btw. my trip to Putra was excellent. hope to visit Malaysia once again..


----------



## haisergeant

Fly to Viet Nam and you can book PTE everyday (except weekend), not most of people aware about this type of test. You can phone the office to check the availability of the test room, if nobody booked the test, you can book straight away before 2 days with 150$ (you can redeem code with PTE2015 and have a discount to 10%)


----------



## adrian.hy

Steiger said:


> I am seriously considering to live in Japan for two weeks just to take the exam. In Tokyo there are 2 exams every week!
> 
> Man. btw. my trip to Putra was excellent. hope to visit Malaysia once again..


Looking at your IELTS score, I think you have a pretty good chance to get 79 in the next test


----------



## ShermD

dontelother said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your info! Could you please share the free downloadable link of this book!


This thread is full of materials  .. please take some time to go through the thread, you'll find plenty of materials including the link to this book .


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Anyone from forum can summarize below spoken text in few sentences?

Thanks in advance

Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


----------



## gnt

ShermD said:


> Congratzz  ... in practice test B, you had 45 for speaking as I remember right .. now 85 .. wow, poles apart ..  .. congratzz again for the speaking section  .. now you have to help us with speaking section  tell us exactly how did you score


Hi sorry for late reply ; 

For Speaking, firstly I would recommend to listen to any american radio station or drama like "friends" or "how I met you mother" . Try to copy the pronunciation; If you watch 1 episode a day I am sure you will improve alot, try n watch the same episode 2 or 3 times. 

Just have to be clear and with your words delivery . 

Any further help please ask  

All the best.


----------



## gajanayake

romero2005 said:


> I m also doing on 12 OCt...at 12.15


Hi,

I'm doing mine at ICBT on 26th Oct. I've done some Microsoft exams there, but recently they've shift to a new building. Since you're doing yours today, please share your experience.


----------



## Rehan77

Hi,

For visa subclass 189 and 190, we have to take PTE General. Right??:confused2:


----------



## adnanvb

Rehan77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For visa subclass 189 and 190, we have to take PTE General. Right??:confused2:


PTE Academic


----------



## adrian.hy

Rehan77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For visa subclass 189 and 190, we have to take PTE General. Right??:confused2:


There is only 1 module for PTE, which is academic


----------



## gajanayake

thisarapc said:


> How much do they charge for the exam in Sri Lanka?
> cheers


I booked a week ago and it was 18,100 LKR (With 10 discount and US $ is 140+  )


----------



## danumelb

*PTE Resulted requested by DIBP*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for 190 visa some time back and I received an automatically generated email from PTE as follows.

"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"

Does it mean they have started looking at my application ? Or is it an automatic procedure once you submit an EOI ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indy2aus

Can someone tell me what would happen if we miss out listening timings and miss dictation one question. Did anyone face in this forum?


----------



## Toshee

Hi All,

Those who have attended PTE before, can please let me know is the level of exam same as PTE or difficult compare to Macmillan ?


----------



## inquisitiveme

Thanks everyone for sharing their tips&tricks.

I studies for about 3 days and have managed to hit my target score of 65 in each section.

My Scores -
L-79
R-69
W-79
S- 83

Love,


----------



## indy2aus

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anyone from forum can summarize below spoken text in few sentences?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students.


Can you please tell me where did you get this from?


----------



## sk804

indy2aus said:


> Can someone tell me what would happen if we miss out listening timings and miss dictation one question. Did anyone face in this forum?


Not much issue, if you have covered other listing section correctly.


----------



## sk804

Toshee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those who have attended PTE before, can please let me know is the level of exam same as PTE or difficult compare to Macmillan ?


My personal view.......

PTE is not about easy/hard......
It's tricky!

Understand the pattern/format, evaluate your own weakness(like pronunciation, vocabulary) then. ....


Practice...practice. ....practice!


----------



## sk804

inquisitiveme said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing their tips&tricks.
> 
> I studies for about 3 days and have managed to hit my target score of 65 in each section.
> 
> My Scores -
> L-79
> R-69
> W-79
> S- 83
> 
> Love,


Congrats mate..... 

From score I can guess, u missed reading questions......is it?
Otherwise, you could have scored 79+ in all to claim 20 points.


----------



## dontelother

:fingerscrossed:


Vikram_99 said:


> Practice test plus


thanks for the info and I am going to follow you suggestion!


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Guys please help me to summarize below spoken text in few sentences?

"Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students".


----------



## romero2005

*good*



gajanayake said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm doing mine at ICBT on 26th Oct. I've done some Microsoft exams there, but recently they've shift to a new building. Since you're doing yours today, please share your experience.


I did the exam yesterday. place is good. only problem is disturb from others.but cant stop that becaz u r also doing the dame exam.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
I gave the exam yesterday and I got the results now. Really disappointed with my scores. 

Listening - 85
Reading - 72
Speaking - 54 
Writing - 89

I was expecting a low score in reading because of re-order paragraphs. I got 4 questions in that and all of them were really tough. But I never expected a low score in Speaking. Speaking was the only section I thought I did well. I was pretty confident about getting 80+ in this section even if lose marks in Reading. 
It seems I lost my score in pronounciation. Could there be any other reasons for this ? Can anyone help me in improving my pronounciation ?


----------



## gajanayake

romero2005 said:


> I did the exam yesterday. place is good. only problem is disturb from others.but cant stop that becaz u r also doing the dame exam.


Thanks


----------



## markand911

Appeared PTE-A yesterday 12-oct-2015.
Got results today.

L-70
R-72
S-70
W-69

Finally, after two attempts of IELTS in 2013, cracked PTE-A


----------



## dannyduke

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I gave the exam yesterday and I got the results now. Really disappointed with my scores.
> 
> Listening - 85
> Reading - 72
> Speaking - 54
> Writing - 89
> 
> I was expecting a low score in reading because of re-order paragraphs. I got 4 questions in that and all of them were really tough. But I never expected a low score in Speaking. Speaking was the only section I thought I did well. I was pretty confident about getting 80+ in this section even if lose marks in Reading.
> It seems I lost my score in pronounciation. Could there be any other reasons for this ? Can anyone help me in improving my pronounciation ?


You score actually looks positive to me, as 2 of the skills are above 79, if you practice more, it is possible to even score 79 each.


----------



## mariner chrisd

Hey guys..

Did the PTE exam yesterday in Cochin, India at 2 pm.. got the results today at 1245 pm.. 90 in all!!!!

IELTS was- R&W- 9, S- 8 and W- 7.


----------



## gajanayake

mariner chrisd said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Did the PTE exam yesterday in Cochin, India at 2 pm.. got the results today at 1245 pm.. 90 in all!!!!
> 
> IELTS was- R&W- 9, S- 8 and W- 7.


woo hoo.. congratulations mate. For how long did you prepare for PTE-A? What are the essay topics you got? Any advice... Please share your experience with us


----------



## mariner chrisd

Prepared for a day.. actually booked it a 3 am on the 10th on a whim.. spent sunday evening going through the format.. flew to cochin, took the test and came back.

The test was exactly as described on all the data given on the website. Like someone said, they seriously need to consider sound blocking earphones as you can hear everyone around you!

Only advice is that if your English is good, go through the fine points on the website.. like how to write a summary, and how to write the essay- viewpoints of all the parties mentioned in the topic etc... everything else was pretty straight fwd.

So if you feel that you were not marked correctly in IELTS, as I did, please try out PTE.


----------



## mariner chrisd

forgot.. pls don't attempt it until you get your typing sorted out.. else you will not have enough time to get your ideas together and put it down... as for the essay topics.. there is a non disclosure agreement at the beginning of the test!!! so pls pm me.


----------



## Rehan77

Can any one please tell me about PTE test centers in Dubai and which is the best one.
I got to know about these two from google:
1. Tepth
2. JnS Training and testing Center Dubai


----------



## harish_vemuri

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I gave the exam yesterday and I got the results now. Really disappointed with my scores.
> 
> Listening - 85
> Reading - 72
> Speaking - 54
> Writing - 89
> 
> I was expecting a low score in reading because of re-order paragraphs. I got 4 questions in that and all of them were really tough. But I never expected a low score in Speaking. Speaking was the only section I thought I did well. I was pretty confident about getting 80+ in this section even if lose marks in Reading.
> It seems I lost my score in pronounciation. Could there be any other reasons for this ? Can anyone help me in improving my pronounciation ?


Hi,

I took exam last week and got the results L-65, R-69, S-79 and W-64.
I need 65 in all but could not able to make in writing. And I am planning to retake the test again.
Could you tell what is your writing topic?? And if have some tips for writing PTE essay and summaries please share.


----------



## harish_vemuri

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I gave the exam yesterday and I got the results now. Really disappointed with my scores.
> 
> Listening - 85
> Reading - 72
> Speaking - 54
> Writing - 89
> 
> I was expecting a low score in reading because of re-order paragraphs. I got 4 questions in that and all of them were really tough. But I never expected a low score in Speaking. Speaking was the only section I thought I did well. I was pretty confident about getting 80+ in this section even if lose marks in Reading.
> It seems I lost my score in pronounciation. Could there be any other reasons for this ? Can anyone help me in improving my pronounciation ?


Hi,

I took exam last week and got the results L-65, R-69, S-79 and W-64.
I need 65 in all but could not able to make in writing. And I am planning to retake the test again.
Could you tell what is your writing topic?? And if have some tips for writing PTE essay and summaries please share.


----------



## Lady$Bird

harish_vemuri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took exam last week and got the results L-65, R-69, S-79 and W-64.
> I need 65 in all but could not able to make in writing. And I am planning to retake the test again.
> Could you tell what is your writing topic?? And if have some tips for writing PTE essay and summaries please share.


Hi,
Writing was the section which I didnt do any practice at all. I just went through the essay topics mentioned in this link :
Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

Tips to remember :
1) Your word count should not be more or less than the specified count.
2) Avoid spelling mistakes. If you are not sure about the spelling of some words, avoid using it or replace it with a synonym.
3) Spend some time in proof reading you essay.

My essay topics was "In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well. Discuss with examples."

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lady$Bird

harish_vemuri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took exam last week and got the results L-65, R-69, S-79 and W-64.
> I need 65 in all but could not able to make in writing. And I am planning to retake the test again.
> Could you tell what is your writing topic?? And if have some tips for writing PTE essay and summaries please share.


Can you help me with the speaking session please ?


----------



## romero2005

I got 43 in my speaking.. so hope to do exam again

my essay was about written examination and my opinion.

I this it was in the list.


----------



## gnt

Rehan77 said:


> Can any one please tell me about PTE test centers in Dubai and which is the best one.
> I got to know about these two from google:
> 1. Tepth
> 2. JnS Training and testing Center Dubai


I took the test in JNS , its located in Barsha. Its just average test centre like a computer cafe. 

I am guessing you will be coming from Pakistan so its better you can book a hotel here in same area and will be walking distance for you then.


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Guys please help me to summarize below spoken text in few sentences?

"Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students".


----------



## Ahmedkwt

*Hello*

Dear Please can you send me private message. 

Thank you.



gnt said:


> Hi sorry for late reply ;
> 
> For Speaking, firstly I would recommend to listen to any american radio station or drama like "friends" or "how I met you mother" . Try to copy the pronunciation; If you watch 1 episode a day I am sure you will improve alot, try n watch the same episode 2 or 3 times.
> 
> Just have to be clear and with your words delivery .
> 
> Any further help please ask
> 
> All the best.


----------



## mariner chrisd

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Guys please help me to summarize below spoken text in few sentences?
> 
> "Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students".


MIT students and others are invited to learn more about the ear's sound receptors which translate vibrational energy into electrical signals.


----------



## Code 31

Thanks for your reply,

I need to summarize in few sentence not one because above paragraph is related to spoken text.

Thanks


----------



## Code 31

mariner chrisd said:


> MIT students and others are invited to learn more about the ear's sound receptors which translate vibrational energy into electrical signals.


Thanks for your reply,

I need to summarize in few sentence not one because above paragraph is related to spoken text.

Thanks


----------



## mariner chrisd

Code 31 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Guys please help me to summarize below spoken text in few sentences?
> 
> "Under appropriate conditions, mind you, Sound receptors. You’ve got sound receptors in your ear and they are beautiful. We’re not going to talk about them at any length, but there’s little flappy, these little spiky things going along in your ear and they can translate vibrational energy coming from your ear, hurting your eardrum, being translated into a vibration into the fluid in your ear into a physical motion of these little receptors there into an electrical motion, into an electrical signal that goes into your ear. So, all of that, all of that’s pretty impressive stuff. We’re not going to talk about the details of it, but I invite some of you who want to learn more about this, particularly MIT students".


Sound receptors are found in the ear. They are flappy, spiky things going along the ear that translate vibrational energy coming from the ear, into electric motion and into an electrical signal that goes into the ear. This is impressive stuff. Details will not be discussed however MIT students and all who want to learn more are invited.

Remember- try to work as many phrases that you hear in the reading into the summary. Before clicking next, make sure word count does not cross 70!


----------



## Rehan77

gnt said:


> I took the test in JNS , its located in Barsha. Its just average test centre like a computer cafe.
> 
> I am guessing you will be coming from Pakistan so its better you can book a hotel here in same area and will be walking distance for you then.


Hi gnt,

Thanks!
My IELTS score is: (L/R/W/S) : 7/9/7/7.5
which gets me 10 points, although I want to get 20 points.
through this platform I got the understanding that its easier to score in PTE (targeting 79 + each) compared to IELTS (8 each)
What would you recommend, considering I will have to travel to Dubai for PTE


----------



## harish_vemuri

First of all thank u for your reply.

Actually there is not enough material for PTE to prepare especially for speaking. But I could suggest you to buy a book called THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC, its available in flip-kart for 700inr with which you will get a CD consists of 3 practice papers.
I just practiced with those papers and attempted my exam. I think if you can practice speaking with these papers and take the exam again, you could definitely make a good score.


----------



## harish_vemuri

Lady$Bird said:


> Can you help me with the speaking session please ?


First of all thank u for your reply.

Actually there is not enough material for PTE to prepare especially for speaking. But I could suggest you to buy a book called THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC, its available in flip-kart for 700inr with which you will get a CD consists of 3 practice papers.
I just practiced with those papers and attempted my exam. I think if you can practice speaking with these papers and take the exam again, you could definitely make a good score


----------



## mam123

ShermD said:


> I guess, all the tests were taken within a period of 12-18 months. By looking at these scores (numbers), I feel like this PTE-A test has so many flaws, as, scores should not fluctuate this much through out seven tests .. Every test rak_123 has taken looks like numbers in a raffle draw which have been generated randomly within 14-15 range .. :confused2: . I'm not saying that these are random numbers, but if a test is flawless, it must not produce results with a range of this broad for a single person over seven tests. :confused2:


Change of scores can be possible as another major factor is "performance of the day"


----------



## inquisitiveme

Yes, that's sad mate

Thou I have 60 points now to file my application, but m thinking to give another shot..



sk804 said:


> Congrats mate.....
> 
> From score I can guess, u missed reading questions......is it?
> Otherwise, you could have scored 79+ in all to claim 20 points.


----------



## gnt

Rehan77 said:


> Hi gnt,
> 
> Thanks!
> My IELTS score is: (L/R/W/S) : 7/9/7/7.5
> which gets me 10 points, although I want to get 20 points.
> through this platform I got the understanding that its easier to score in PTE (targeting 79 + each) compared to IELTS (8 each)
> What would you recommend, considering I will have to travel to Dubai for PTE


If you have 60 point already then you should apply for EOI if you haven't done it yet; 

You will spend alot of money on PTE-A anyways; and there is not 100% surety that you will get 79+ is all ;

end decision lies with you; if you want to how much will it cost overall , I can help with that.


----------



## gnt

Guys just for clear understanding about speaking section ; 

try to listen american radio if can find one or american dramas not movies; and try and copy the pronunciation. 

For read aloud; just try to be clear with how to delivery the words. speak at normal pace and not too loud.

for describe image and retell lecture, just speck in normal speed for the required time. content doesnt matter much , as I cudnt finish describing full image and time was finished ; 

So to conclude , you just have speak for the required time in both sections and please be clear with your pronunciation.

Thanks


----------



## Ahmedkwt

*Exam Details*

Dear Can you send me a private message as I need some information related to the exam.

Thank you.




gnt said:


> Guys just for clear understanding about speaking section ;
> 
> try to listen american radio if can find one or american dramas not movies; and try and copy the pronunciation.
> 
> For read aloud; just try to be clear with how to delivery the words. speak at normal pace and not too loud.
> 
> for describe image and retell lecture, just speck in normal speed for the required time. content doesnt matter much , as I cudnt finish describing full image and time was finished ;
> 
> So to conclude , you just have speak for the required time in both sections and please be clear with your pronunciation.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gnt

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Can you send me a private message as I need some information related to the exam.
> 
> Thank you.


Sent , Please check your inbox.


----------



## asifzia

Hi guys, it's my 3rd time iv tried for pte still remain same results, which r as follows:
LRWS
1: 63 65 63 63
2: 60 61 62 62
3: 60 61 62 60

Any suggestions! As i just need 65 in each section. Im frurstrated ?


----------



## Ahmedkwt

*Contact Number*



gnt said:


> Sent , Please check your inbox.


Can you share your contact details in private message. I sent you message privately but i'm not sure whether it will go thru or not. 

Regards


----------



## andrew64

*essay topics*

guys can anyone please share the latest essay topics .


----------



## Mukeshdawar

gnt said:


> Ahmedkwt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Can you send me a private message as I need some information related to the exam.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent , Please check your inbox.
Click to expand...


Hi gnt. I had replied on your post on October 11th could you please give some tips on speaking module like mic position and other information.


----------



## andrew64

*more questions*

guys anyone used this book , please give feed back on this .

https://www.bookdepository.com/Official-Guide-PTE-Academic-with-CD-ROM-/9789880030536

my friend 2 times and all the materials available online still didn't get necessary marks . looking for more questions now .


----------



## gnt

Ahmedkwt said:


> Can you share your contact details in private message. I sent you message privately but i'm not sure whether it will go thru or not.
> 
> Regards


Yes I got it and I replied ...


----------



## Mukeshdawar

I reckon in this forum some members might be busy but some members always shown online and from last week I couldn't receive any single reply from anyone on my post. I can't understand why some members couldn't help others once they achieved their desired score.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Mukeshdawar said:


> I reckon in this forum some members might be busy but some members always shown online and from last week I couldn't receive any single reply from anyone on my post. I can't understand why some members couldn't help others once they achieved their desired score.


Can you repeat your question?


----------



## Vikram_99

asifzia said:


> Hi guys, it's my 3rd time iv tried for pte still remain same results, which r as follows:
> LRWS
> 1: 63 65 63 63
> 2: 60 61 62 62
> 3: 60 61 62 60
> 
> Any suggestions! As i just need 65 in each section. Im frurstrated ?


Try and try again until Lambs become the Lions.
Practice mate practice, work on your weakness and this time you will nail it.

All the best.

Vikram


----------



## afp85_19

asifzia said:


> Hi guys, it's my 3rd time iv tried for pte still remain same results, which r as follows:
> LRWS
> 1: 63 65 63 63
> 2: 60 61 62 62
> 3: 60 61 62 60
> 
> Any suggestions! As i just need 65 in each section. Im frurstrated ?


IMHO As soon as you bump your speaking I´d say you will get your desire score. Do not overcomplicate it with the writing, also remember that MCQ multiple Answers carry negative marks, so if you not sure then skip it. you´re very close buddy, check the excel posted in this thread and practice more fill in the blanks , so you improve at same time listening. Everything is connected in PTE, as soon as you master a section it will help you to tacke the rest.


----------



## udaya111

andrew64 said:


> guys can anyone please share the latest essay topics .


What I got on Monday was "Including employees in the decision making process. Advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

A friend got some thing like international tourism in third world (under developed) countries.


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

I need to summarize below Re-Tell Lecture in few sentences but I don't know how to do it. And also below Re-Tell Lecture is bit difficult as well.

Can anyone from forum help me to summarize below Re-Tell Lecture in few sentences.

Thanks

"The next slide Figure 3 is from one comic before the last one I showed you where I begin to draw other people’s narratives also, not just my own. In this case, I took my mother’s experiences in World War II on the island of Malta, where my family is from, where I was born. In World War II, Malta was heavily bombed by the Germans and the Italians. And what I had my mother to do was to write letters outlining various aspects of life during the war. So, I was telling my mother’s story. So, you see, I’ve already got this autobiographical thing going and I’m also trying to tell other people’s stories so it’s not much of a hop, skip and a jump going someplace using autobiography and telling other people’s stories. Now, another thing I should point out is I learned to start asking visual questions. When you’re telling someone else’s stories, you’re not there. I’m not there. I was not there to witness what my mother went through, so I needed visual clues from her. So, I would ask her questions like, "You mentioned you were in a shelter. So what does the shelter look like?" "An air raid shelter." So, my mother would sketch something out for me or describe it to me very explicitly and so, up in the first panel, you can see I’ve drawn a shelter, and that is based on her descriptions".


----------



## afp85_19

markand911 said:


> Appeared PTE-A yesterday 12-oct-2015.
> Got results today.
> 
> L-70
> R-72
> S-70
> W-69
> 
> Finally, after two attempts of IELTS in 2013, cracked PTE-A


Mark do you remember some of the Short Answer questions? Is it very similar to the word sheet from the file posted here on the forum ?

Thank you


----------



## asifzia

Thank you Vikram and Afp. I appreciate your invaluable comments on my post. I believe if Vikram go fore pte test now 65 is not a big deal for you whereas in my case i need probably massive study.


----------



## ShermD

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I gave the exam yesterday and I got the results now. Really disappointed with my scores.
> 
> Listening - 85
> Reading - 72
> Speaking - 54
> Writing - 89
> 
> I was expecting a low score in reading because of re-order paragraphs. I got 4 questions in that and all of them were really tough. But I never expected a low score in Speaking. Speaking was the only section I thought I did well. I was pretty confident about getting 80+ in this section even if lose marks in Reading.
> It seems I lost my score in pronounciation. Could there be any other reasons for this ? Can anyone help me in improving my pronounciation ?


can you share a snapshot of your results sheet .. ?  ... some people who are bad at speaking have scored good scores while people who speaks fairly well scores bad scores ... I think there is a flaw in their algorithm that it just looking for some specific patterns in your speaking ... where are you from btw ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

ShermD said:


> can you share a snapshot of your results sheet .. ?  ... some people who are bad at speaking have scored good scores while people who speaks fairly well scores bad scores ... I think there is a flaw in their algorithm that it just looking for some specific patterns in your speaking ... where are you from btw ?


I am from South India. I followed a neutral accent and was loud and clear. But not sure if I talked a little fast, due to tension and the thought of covering maximum details in 40 sec. That might have created the problem. But still, I did well in read aloud, repeat sentence sections. I might have missed a word or two in reapeat senetence though. In short answer section also, I answered all the questions, even thugh the questions were not that straight forward. Around 5 questions were based on a chart/graph/image/table given on the screen. But still, it should not make me score 54, as per the experiences shared by many people. I got only 47 in pronunciation. Dont know what exactly is the issue with my pronunciation 

Will share you the snapshot soon. Not handy right now.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Lady$Bird said:


> I am from South India. I followed a neutral accent and was loud and clear. But not sure if I talked a little fast, due to tension and the thought of covering maximum details in 40 sec. That might have created the problem. But still, I did well in read aloud, repeat sentence sections. I might have missed a word or two in reapeat senetence though. In short answer section also, I answered all the questions, even thugh the questions were not that straight forward. Around 5 questions were based on a chart/graph/image/table given on the screen. But still, it should not make me score 54, as per the experiences shared by many people. I got only 47 in pronunciation. Dont know what exactly is the issue with my pronunciation
> 
> Will share you the snapshot soon. Not handy right now.


Feel for you man. You scored fantastic marks in other 3. I guess there could be following reasons for your low scores:

1: Mic position: If you put your mic just near to your lips than there may be breath sound which could create problem.

2: Spoke too quickly: You need to speak in a good pace not too quick to cover everything.

3: Spoke too loudly: no need to be too loud. Be smooth and soft.

4: Unnecessary pauses: You have to take pause at , and . only.

I would suggest you to listen Model answers and then try speaking like that.

All the best for next attempt.


----------



## Rehan77

*PTA Result*

Hi All,

Can some one please tell me whether we receive hard copy of PTE result or not?
As in case of IELTs we get results score card delivered along with online results.

Regards


----------



## boxofchoc

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some one please tell me whether we receive hard copy of PTE result or not?
> As in case of IELTs we get results score card delivered along with online results.
> 
> Regards


You get you the results online and you can send them electronically to institutions or agencies as desired.


----------



## Ashwin28

Hi,

Please share the link of answer short questions word sheet. I am unable to locate it.

Thanks!


----------



## boxofchoc

tirik.ijrad said:


> You are the best person who can help yourself...
> However, one can provide tips and there are heaps of tips available in this forum. Instead of reiterating the same question, refer entire thread please.


This is all inclusive but it is PTE A Macmillian 2012, with audios and key. hope it is helpfull.

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/...JTMm5xcEdzaGwyMUtZSUdhV2swR0tPV093M0pzdllIeW8


----------



## Lady$Bird

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please share the link of answer short questions word sheet. I am unable to locate it.
> 
> Thanks!


I dont think the short questions are repeating as such. In my case, I got around 5 questions, to be answered based on a table/graph/chart/image.


----------



## Meena20

Hi all,

Can any one share the link where i can practice reading stuff. I have got below scores last time and I am targeting for 79 across all sections. any tips pls.

Reading - 68
Listening - 68
Speaking - 73
Writing - 70


----------



## JK123

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can any one share the link where i can practice reading stuff. I have got below scores last time and I am targeting for 79 across all sections. any tips pls.
> 
> Reading - 68
> Listening - 68
> Speaking - 73
> Writing - 70


Hi,

There is some free exercise in tcyonline.com . You can also purchase around 15 full exercise for PTE for INR 600. check it.


----------



## Steiger

*I am really disappointed with my practice test A score*

I have done a practice test A from ptepractice.com and have received an awful score..

Listening 76
Reading 68
Speaking 51 (wtf is wrong with my tone?)
Writing 84

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 32
Pronunciation 34
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

I have used a webcam for my speaking hope that is the factor that impeded me from getting high Speaking score. omg.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Stiger.

I guess. your score in main exam would be good. your other scores are really good for the practice test. just keep doing what you have been doing for them.

For speaking try to clam yourself before you head to the exam. 
Speak as per the topic. Many have given some tips. with these tips you should be able to get the best score... But if you dont follow. your score may be as same as the PTE practice.

Good Luck to you. I have my exam on sat..


----------



## l0nglive

I have just done the test B. It was so difficult.
Practice A: 73 74 82 76
Real Test: 75 90 90 78
Practice B: 72 75 82 70

In real test, vocab is 74, spelling 77, grammar 62
Practice test B: Vocab remain about ~80, spelling dropped to 22, and grammar improved to 65.

Does anyone here have the feeling that practice tests are more difficult than real tests?


----------



## kat016

Hey Guys,
I've been reading this post for a while and just wanted to post my scores because I'm just so frustrated with them: (I need to get 79+)

Listening	84 75 77
Reading	74 83 72
Speaking	88 65 84
Writing	73 79 74

It's just frustrating that I managed to get the desired score for all bands but just not in 1 exam.. I'll be resitting it on 17/11.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Mukeshdawar

tirik.ijrad said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon in this forum some members might be busy but some members always shown online and from last week I couldn't receive any single reply from anyone on my post. I can't understand why some members couldn't help others once they achieved their desired score.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you repeat your question?
Click to expand...


How to score good marks in speaking and reading. Starting and ending sentence for describe image and retell lectures


----------



## ShermD

JK123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is some free exercise in tcyonline.com . You can also purchase around 15 full exercise for PTE for INR 600. check it.


does the tcyonline has any scored practice tests ? I mean, if we take the test, it will give us the speaking score etc ?


----------



## Vikram_99

Steiger said:


> I have done a practice test A from ptepractice.com and have received an awful score..
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 68
> Speaking 51 (wtf is wrong with my tone?)
> Writing 84
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 32
> Pronunciation 34
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I have used a webcam for my speaking hope that is the factor that impeded me from getting high Speaking score. omg.


Mate, you will get 80+ just make sure to check the mic . All the best.


----------



## hungngo

l0nglive said:


> I have just done the test B. It was so difficult.
> Practice A: 73 74 82 76
> Real Test: 75 90 90 78
> Practice B: 72 75 82 70
> 
> In real test, vocab is 74, spelling 77, grammar 62
> Practice test B: Vocab remain about ~80, spelling dropped to 22, and grammar improved to 65.
> 
> Does anyone here have the feeling that practice tests are more difficult than real tests?


Yes, the girl in the test Center told me. The in the real test people often score 5 point more in all areas.


----------



## Steiger

Thanks for cheering me up! All the best!


----------



## romero2005

hungngo said:


> Yes, the girl in the test Center told me. The in the real test people often score 5 point more in all areas.


True


----------



## romero2005

hungngo said:


> Yes, the girl in the test Center told me. The in the real test people often score 5 point more in all areas.


Sometime actually more that that.


----------



## romero2005

Do you this it is worth to buying TCY PTE and practicing it. pls help me. I want to do my second attempt next month and also it should be my last attempt tooo...


----------



## JK123

ShermD said:


> does the tcyonline has any scored practice tests ? I mean, if we take the test, it will give us the speaking score etc ?



Nopes. TCY is good for practicing reading and listening tests only. I just tried the free exercise available there.


----------



## Lady$Bird

romero2005 said:


> Do you this it is worth to buying TCY PTE and practicing it. pls help me. I want to do my second attempt next month and also it should be my last attempt tooo...


TCYonline has practice tests only for Reading, Writing and Listening. They are not scored tests. Eventhough they have a scoring method, its quite different from PTE scoring. Dont rely on that. Some of the answers are not correct. There are problems with some of the questions as well. The reading questions in tcy are togher than the real exam questions.

But, it's worth paying for the tests. Tests are timed. So, it will be a good practice for you.


----------



## Abhayks

Mukeshdawar said:


> How to score good marks in speaking and reading. Starting and ending sentence for describe image and retell lectures


How about starting with reading good books ? Also check out very good tutorials on yourtube. I found that videos by EK are really helpful.


----------



## rajuvd

Can some one please guide me on best strategy for Reading&Writing Fill in the blanks, this section is eating lot of time. Is it read the sentence/para/all paras with blanks ?
I am struggling in managing the time for reading section especially RWFIB.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Thanks for reply abhay


----------



## ahmadTheLast

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Great score .

Can you please share any PTE material that you might have ?


----------



## sawant123

andrew64 said:


> guys anyone used this book , please give feed back on this .
> 
> https://www.bookdepository.com/Official-Guide-PTE-Academic-with-CD-ROM-/9789880030536
> 
> my friend 2 times and all the materials available online still didn't get necessary marks . looking for more questions now .


I used this book for preparation and going for a test day after tomorrow:fingerscrossed:

The book itself is good. It is just a compilation of all PTE resources online. Nothing great. But if you have less time then it will definitely help you.

The most useful piece is the CD that comes along with it. It has 3 tests and sample answers which you can verify. The package is costly but I found it worth cause there is very less practice matarial online.

If the book and CD fruitful for me? only time will tell :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steiger

I am currently using Google's speech recognition system to practice my speaking as I have achieved 51 for my practice test. Seems that the position and how I speak (without pause seems pretty important in speech recognition) really affects the system (headset with the microphone seems to be the best option for anyone really and speaking naturally really does help. Realising that it is the computer that assesses my speaking ability, I deliberately intended to speak clearly and I do not think this really helps in this exam. Hope this reflects well in my second practice test.


----------



## ahmadTheLast

But in the real PTE A test , is it assessed by computer ??? I dont think so ...


----------



## ShermD

Steiger said:


> I am currently using Google's speech recognition system to practice my speaking as I have achieved 51 for my practice test. Seems that the position and how I speak (without pause seems pretty important in speech recognition) really affects the system (headset with the microphone seems to be the best option for anyone really and speaking naturally really does help. Realising that it is the computer that assesses my speaking ability, I deliberately intended to speak clearly and I do not think this really helps in this exam. Hope this reflects well in my second practice test.


I really don't think that usage of google speech recognition is a good idea, it recognizes words in a different pattern, 90% of time, it uses previous words you said to guess the word you are being said. But in PTE-A, their system try to recognize it word by word. Algorithms are poles apart.


----------



## Steiger

ShermD said:


> I really don't think that usage of google speech recognition is a good idea, it recognizes words in a different pattern, 90% of time, it uses previous words you said to guess the word you are being said. But in PTE-A, their system try to recognize it word by word. Algorithms are poles apart.


First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed) so the fallacy exists here and of course they are not congruent to each other but if you turn the Google browser to incognito mode and do it. It won't use the previous words I have said as it disables caching. From my personal opinion, I do not think that PTE-A speech recognition system will use word-by-word system. Why? Because the accuracy is not 100% so it will need to infer what non-native speaker says given the context.


----------



## Steiger

ahmadTheLast said:


> But in the real PTE A test , is it assessed by computer ??? I dont think so ...


Yes both writing and speaking are marked by a computer.


----------



## sawant123

ahmadTheLast said:


> But in the real PTE A test , is it assessed by computer ??? I dont think so ...


Yes it is !!


----------



## sawant123

Steiger said:


> First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed) so the fallacy exists here and of course they are not congruent to each other but if you turn the Google browser to incognito mode and do it. It won't use the previous words I have said as it disables caching. From my personal opinion, I do not think that PTE-A speech recognition system will use word-by-word system. Why? Because the accuracy is not 100% so it will need to infer what non-native speaker says given the context.


I think PTE-A is more than recognising what you speak. Google speech doesn't sound like a good practice tool for scoring good in the exam.

Most of the PTE experienced people here are telling about Fluency and Pronunciation as the major factor. So avoiding hesitation, repetition will work well towards scoring well..


----------



## Steiger

sachin.sawant123 said:


> I think PTE-A is more than recognising what you speak. Google speech doesn't sound like a good practice tool for scoring good in the exam.
> 
> Most of the PTE experienced people here are telling about Fluency and Pronunciation as the major factor. So avoiding hesitation, repetition will work well towards scoring well..


Well but I guess other than practice tests, it is the next-reliable source of practice really because it is not practically marked by human so I guess the only credible source would be the speech recognition system and one of the famous systems we can find on the Web is apparently that of Google. :noidea:


----------



## Lady$Bird

sachin.sawant123 said:


> I think PTE-A is more than recognising what you speak. Google speech doesn't sound like a good practice tool for scoring good in the exam.
> 
> Most of the PTE experienced people here are telling about Fluency and Pronunciation as the major factor. So avoiding hesitation, repetition will work well towards scoring well..


Even I have started using Google's speech recognition software and some Speech to Text apps since I scored low marks for my pronunciation and fluency. I was thinking that I can improve my pronunciation like this way. But, after reading the recent posts, I am getting confused again. What should I concentrate on? Should I make each and every word clear ? If I do that, I might end up giving unnecessary pauses and the pace might get reduced. What is the strategy to be followed here ? Should I speak fast or slow ? I followed all the startegies in my first attempt and was expecting a good score in speaking. But ended up at 54, which is really a shock. Those who have scored good marks in speaking, can clear my confusion here ?


----------



## sawant123

Hi Guys,

Not sure if you have gone through "PTE Test Tips" document which is available on PTE website. This document is exactly describing what is being assessed for each of the question items. Here is the link. Hope that helps.

The fact is most of the factors such as intonation, deliberate pauses, stressing appropriate words comes naturally from native english speakers. Non-native speakers like us, we need to practice those points to score better in this area.

All the best !!!


----------



## kkathare

*PTE preparation guide*

Hello !! 

I too preparing for PTE exam, will be appearing for same next month. 

I need 65 in all sections. I referring to "TheOfficial Guide to PTE Academic " and Macmillan practice test builder to enhance my skills. 

If anyone if share abt there experience to help future members could be highly thankful.

Thanks,
kamal


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi SM_1,
I tried replying to your private message. But not sure if you received it. 
Please let me know if you get it.

Guys, I'm facing issues in sending/replying private messages. I was able to do that before. No error messages or warnings shown. Any idea why this is happening ?


----------



## Steiger

Lady$Bird said:


> Guys, I'm facing issues in sending/replying private messages. I was able to do that before. No error messages or warnings shown. Any idea why this is happening ?


This question is not pertinent to the topic. Maybe you should consult with people from other thread? Maybe it is because they require you meet some standards before you are able to PM.


----------



## jveer

Lady$Bird said:


> Even I have started using Google's speech recognition software and some Speech to Text apps since I scored low marks for my pronunciation and fluency. I was thinking that I can improve my pronunciation like this way. But, after reading the recent posts, I am getting confused again. What should I concentrate on? Should I make each and every word clear ? If I do that, I might end up giving unnecessary pauses and the pace might get reduced. What is the strategy to be followed here ? Should I speak fast or slow ? I followed all the startegies in my first attempt and was expecting a good score in speaking. But ended up at 54, which is really a shock. Those who have scored good marks in speaking, can clear my confusion here ?


After struggle of one year I finally got 76 overall in PTE with 72 in speaking. I have also scored more than 7 in Ielts twice but scored only 6 in speaking both times. Then I gave a try to PTE here too I was able to score more than 65 overall both times but my speaking was stuck near 56. Then in the third attempt in PTE I tried to be more fluent I cared very less about content in describe graph and re-tell lecture but my focus was on fluency. I used simple vocabulary, read simply what was written on graph without paraphrasing it then told what was high and low only. When exam finished I thought I would score even less than before because I have taken it lightly and my descriptions were basic ( but fluent) 
But it worked I surprisingly got 72 in speaking. I am now confident enough to score more than 79 with this technique. I think in speaking they care more about fluency because other skills are checked in other sections


----------



## Steiger

jveer said:


> After struggle of one year I finally got 76 overall in PTE with 72 in speaking. I have also scored more than 7 in Ielts twice but scored only 6 in speaking both times. Then I gave a try to PTE here too I was able to score more than 65 overall both times but my speaking was stuck near 56. Then in the third attempt in PTE I tried to be more fluent I cared very less about content in describe graph and re-tell lecture but my focus was on fluency. I used simple vocabulary, read simply what was written on graph without paraphrasing it then told what was high and low only. When exam finished I thought I would score even less than before because I have taken it lightly and my descriptions were basic ( but fluent)
> But it worked I surprisingly got 72 in speaking. I am now confident enough to score more than 79 with this technique. I think in speaking they care more about fluency because other skills are checked in other sections


This is a very insightful review. I might try this for my practice test B to see how it goes :0


----------



## ShermD

Steiger said:


> First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed) so the fallacy exists here and of course they are not congruent to each other but if you turn the Google browser to incognito mode and do it. It won't use the previous words I have said as it disables caching. From my personal opinion, I do not think that PTE-A speech recognition system will use word-by-word system. Why? Because the accuracy is not 100% so it will need to infer what non-native speaker says given the context.


I think your own statement "First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed)" applies to you too


----------



## hungngo

hi guys,

I did another attempt this afternoon ... I guess it went well, however I managed my time badly so I lost 1 question in the Listening part due to total time out. 

Anyway, wish me luck guys


----------



## Steiger

ShermD said:


> I think your own statement "First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed)" applies to you too



No, because you said "But in PTE-A, their system try to recognize it word by word. Algorithms are poles apart." but I said "I think" therefore I never said it is because I have qualified my statement from there. It was just a speculation but you tried to distort a reality without giving me any one single fact.


----------



## ShermD

Steiger said:


> No, because you said "But in PTE-A, their system try to recognize it word by word. Algorithms are poles apart." but I said "I think" therefore I never said it is because I have qualified my statement from there. It was just a speculation but you tried to distort a reality without giving me any one single fact.


So, point me out where I have said that I'm "assuming" .. but you said "I think" which evince that you're the person who are "assuming" here  .. so your own statement, "First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed)" applicable your self


----------



## ShermD

hungngo said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I did another attempt this afternoon ... I guess it went well, however I managed my time badly so I lost 1 question in the Listening part due to total time out.
> 
> Anyway, wish me luck guys


good luck .. share the results with us ..


----------



## Steiger

ShermD said:


> So, point me out where I have said that I'm "assuming" .. but you said "I think" which evince that you're the person who are "assuming" here  .. so your own statement, "First, you are assuming the system used in PTE-A (as it is never revealed)" applicable your self


Okay. you are free to think in that way.


----------



## AikidoKid

Dear all, 

How are you keeping, I have been searching A LOT for PTE-A study materials when I found with the help of GOD a blog that has a very generous person who posted a url to download the full PTE study material from. 
Therefore, and since I ve just downloaded it an hour ago and my exam is tomorrow, I decided to post it over here to all of you great Expats in order to SAVE money and at the same time pray for me.

Please , please share in order to for everybody to gain. 

Thanks and have a lovely night.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download


----------



## andrew64

jveer said:


> After struggle of one year I finally got 76 overall in PTE with 72 in speaking. I have also scored more than 7 in Ielts twice but scored only 6 in speaking both times. Then I gave a try to PTE here too I was able to score more than 65 overall both times but my speaking was stuck near 56. Then in the third attempt in PTE I tried to be more fluent I cared very less about content in describe graph and re-tell lecture but my focus was on fluency. I used simple vocabulary, read simply what was written on graph without paraphrasing it then told what was high and low only. When exam finished I thought I would score even less than before because I have taken it lightly and my descriptions were basic ( but fluent) But it worked I surprisingly got 72 in speaking. I am now confident enough to score more than 79 with this technique. I think in speaking they care more about fluency because other skills are checked in other sections



How do u practice listening buddy. One of my friend getting lower marks in listening eve though others are above 79


----------



## ShermD

AikidoKid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> How are you keeping, I have been searching A LOT for PTE-A study materials when I found with the help of GOD a blog that has a very generous person who posted a url to download the full PTE study material from.
> Therefore, and since I am just downloaded it an hour ago and my exam is tomorrow, I decided to post it over here to all of you great Expats in order to SAVE money and at the same time pray for me.
> 
> Please , please share in order to for everybody to gain.
> 
> Thanks and have a lovely night.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1
> 
> https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download





AikidoKid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> How are you keeping, I have been searching A LOT for PTE-A study materials when I found with the help of GOD a blog that has a very generous person who posted a url to download the full PTE study material from.
> Therefore, and since I ve just downloaded it an hour ago and my exam is tomorrow, I decided to post it over here to all of you great Expats in order to SAVE money and at the same time pray for me.
> 
> Please , please share in order to for everybody to gain.
> 
> Thanks and have a lovely night.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1
> 
> https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download





AikidoKid said:


> Dear all,
> 
> How are you keeping, I have been searching A LOT for PTE-A study materials when I found with the help of GOD a blog that has a very generous person who posted a url to download the full PTE study material from.
> Therefore, and since I ve just downloaded it an hour ago and my exam is tomorrow, I decided to post it over here to all of you great Expats in order to SAVE money and at the same time pray for me.
> 
> Please , please share in order to for everybody to gain.
> 
> Thanks and have a lovely night.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1
> 
> https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download


Thanks for sharing. But, the same materials have been published all over the thread ... if you had gone through the thread you could have find a lots of materials as same as yours. And please don't post it again and again, you have made 3 posts of exact same copy of your own post. We need to keep the thread clean as many people going through the thread from the first page


----------



## Steiger

Did people find Practice Test B more lenient in terms of giving away the result?

I took this practice test B three days after taking the test A and have received the following result:

Listening 80
Reading 79
Speaking 80
Writing 85

Grammar 90 (no change)
Oral Fluency 63 (Changed from 30s)
Pronunciation 72 (Change from 30s)
Spelling 90 (no change)
Vocabulary 90 (no change)
Written Discourse 90 (no change)

Any ideas?


----------



## andrew64

Steiger said:


> Did people find Practice Test B more lenient in terms of giving away the result? I took this practice test B three days after taking the test A and have received the following result: Listening 80 Reading 79 Speaking 80 Writing 85 Grammar 90 (no change) Oral Fluency 63 (Changed from 30s) Pronunciation 72 (Change from 30s) Spelling 90 (no change) Vocabulary 90 (no change) Written Discourse 90 (no change) Any ideas?


 yes test a is harder than b


----------



## fhzard

Steiger said:


> Did people find Practice Test B more lenient in terms of giving away the result?
> 
> I took this practice test B three days after taking the test A and have received the following result:
> 
> Listening 80
> Reading 79
> Speaking 80
> Writing 85
> 
> Grammar 90 (no change)
> Oral Fluency 63 (Changed from 30s)
> Pronunciation 72 (Change from 30s)
> Spelling 90 (no change)
> Vocabulary 90 (no change)
> Written Discourse 90 (no change)
> 
> Any ideas?


Your score is really high. I also have this feeling that socre A is harder than B since I did my score test B three days before A and I got lower score in A with spelling at only 19. 
B ---->A
L 76 69
R 67 66
S 79 75
W 68 65
B(82,85,66,42,74,75) A(67,87,75,19,66,90)


----------



## indy2aus

Did anyone get in their test 20 reading questions for 40 minutes? in that,

3 MCMQ very very tough
3 Reorder paragraphs very very tough.

Only one essay in writing.


----------



## c0da

andrew64 said:


> yes test a is harder than b


Can't really agree. I got 90/88/90/90 (overall 90) for Test A, but 90/84/84/90 for Test B (and somehow that was overall 89!).

(Ended up getting 90/90/90/90 in real test, in case anyone's interested).


----------



## jveer

andrew64 said:


> How do u practice listening buddy. One of my friend getting lower marks in listening eve though others are above 79


I haven't given any special attention to listening because I was quite ok with it. I used to watch documentary movies/ serials like ancient aliens and on discovery channel. I also listened to songs with subtitles/lyrics on youtube. This helped me a lot. So I practiced listening in a fun way without any stress. But this process is slow. So if one wants to improve in short span he must seek some other method.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

indy2aus said:


> Did anyone get in their test 20 reading questions for 40 minutes? in that,
> 
> 3 MCMQ very very tough
> 3 Reorder paragraphs very very tough.
> 
> Only one essay in writing.


Request you to please share the topics of MCMQ and reorder paragraphs. It will help us to prepare well. Thanks mate...


----------



## Steiger

Good luck everyone for their upcoming PTE-A exam. I have mine on next Thursday. Excited!


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

Need advice.Below is my PTE practice test A score:

Communicative Skills
L R S W 70 60 63 67

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 39
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 79

Can someone please suggest me ways to improve on my weak points as I only have a week left for my exam.I am aiming to score 65+ in each section.

Thanks.


----------



## Rehan77

Hi All,
I have a few- rather a lot of ambiguities with respect to PTE academic test. Can any one please tell me that if I buy the preparation material from PTE official website, so would I be able to download it on multiple computers, or would that be available on my account online, that I can access any where?
Plus how much time after making the payment will I receive the material?
Regards.


----------



## indy2aus

tirik.ijrad said:


> Request you to please share the topics of MCMQ and reorder paragraphs. It will help us to prepare well. Thanks mate...


I don't remember them at all, neither attempted. It was screwed test anyway.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice.Below is my PTE practice test A score:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> L R S W 70 60 63 67
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Can someone please suggest me ways to improve on my weak points as I only have a week left for my exam.I am aiming to score 65+ in each section.
> 
> Thanks.





c0da said:


> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes test a is harder than b
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really agree. I got 90/88/90/90 (overall 90) for Test A, but 90/84/84/90 for Test B (and somehow that was overall 89!).
> 
> (Ended up getting 90/90/90/90 in real test, in case anyone's interested).
Click to expand...



Hi Coda. Could you please share some tips for getting 79+ each.


----------



## c0da

Mukeshdawar said:


> Hi Coda. Could you please share some tips for getting 79+ each.


I purchased a physical book titled _Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack_ (only 999 rupees on Amazon with free shipping!) -- it had tips on how to prepare for each question type and four practice tests. Plus it explained how the answers are scored, which was helpful too. Highly recommend!


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Thanks dear for your valuable tips.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a few- rather a lot of ambiguities with respect to PTE academic test. Can any one please tell me that if I buy the preparation material from PTE official website, so would I be able to download it on multiple computers, or would that be available on my account online, that I can access any where?
> Plus how much time after making the payment will I receive the material?
> Regards.



Hi.

The material cannot be downloaded.. All the material is online and is available for access for 3 months from date of purchase.

Once you login into your account you will be able to access the material and the practice test. and this can be done form any computer using your login details.

Vaz


----------



## AikidoKid

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi.
> 
> The material cannot be downloaded.. All the material is online and is available for access for 3 months from date of purchase.
> 
> Once you login into your account you will be able to access the material and the practice test. and this can be done form any computer using your login details.
> 
> Vaz




Hi Rehan , 

No need to buy it , you can find all you need the either of the links I have posted earlier. 

please check out my posts and have a lovely night


----------



## dreamsanj

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a few- rather a lot of ambiguities with respect to PTE academic test. Can any one please tell me that if I buy the preparation material from PTE official website, so would I be able to download it on multiple computers, or would that be available on my account online, that I can access any where?
> Plus how much time after making the payment will I receive the material?
> Regards.


Rehan,

The thing is if you buy the book the CD can be downloaded to various computers. There are various means to buy those books ( just not official site, Amazon gives discounts). Mind you. Some of these books are bit costly. I found links to many of the books in the forum.. I could use that for my prep.. Many guys have given the links.. see if you can download.


----------



## dreamsanj

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice.Below is my PTE practice test A score:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> L R S W 70 60 63 67
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Can someone please suggest me ways to improve on my weak points as I only have a week left for my exam.I am aiming to score 65+ in each section.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Abhi..

dont worry, you have scored par with Test A standard.. you can get + 5 -10% in exam if you pay little attention. 

You can start by practicing the Speaking and Reading from the official book ( cant really remember the name but the color of the book is green and not blue).. its softer compared to Mc Millan. Plus the answers are not very ambiguous.. 
Follow that book. it has 4 test.. complete them you should be okay. look for the how the describe image and Retell lecture are answered in the book. you will get better idea,

McMillan book is really tough one. if you aim is not around 90 score then its okay not to work on it.


----------



## dreamsanj

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice.Below is my PTE practice test A score:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> L R S W 70 60 63 67
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Can someone please suggest me ways to improve on my weak points as I only have a week left for my exam.I am aiming to score 65+ in each section.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Abhi..

dont worry, you have scored par with Test A standard.. you can get + 5 -10% in exam if you pay little attention. 

You can start by practicing the Speaking and Reading from the official book ( cant really remember the name but the color of the book is green and not blue).. its softer compared to Mc Millan. Plus the answers are not very ambiguous.. 
Follow that book. it has 4 test.. complete them you should be okay. look for the how the describe image and Retell lecture are answered in the book. you will get better idea,

McMillan book is really tough one. if you aim is not around 90 score then its okay not to work on it.

Reading section.. try to time your practice test too. you will have a fair idea.


----------



## andrew64

dreamsanj said:


> Hello Abhi..
> 
> dont worry, you have scored par with Test A standard.. you can get + 5 -10% in exam if you pay little attention.
> 
> You can start by practicing the Speaking and Reading from the official book ( cant really remember the name but the color of the book is green and not blue).. its softer compared to Mc Millan. Plus the answers are not very ambiguous..
> Follow that book. it has 4 test.. complete them you should be okay. look for the how the describe image and Retell lecture are answered in the book. you will get better idea,
> 
> McMillan book is really tough one. if you aim is not around 90 score then its okay not to work on it.
> 
> Reading section.. try to time your practice test too. you will have a fair idea.


for spelling i think your are mixing British and american English . for speaking don't waiting until 40 seconds to finish . How do you guys practice for reading ?


----------



## abhipunjabi

andrew64 said:


> for spelling i think your are mixing British and american English . for speaking don't waiting until 40 seconds to finish . How do you guys practice for reading ?


Hi ANdrew,

Thanks for your input.
I got 39 in pronunciation, I am not sure how?
I didnt mix the British and American English. Can you please suggest to improve pronunciation or any tips which you can share will be appreciated.

Thanks.
Abhishek


----------



## abhipunjabi

dreamsanj said:


> Hello Abhi..
> 
> dont worry, you have scored par with Test A standard.. you can get + 5 -10% in exam if you pay little attention.
> 
> You can start by practicing the Speaking and Reading from the official book ( cant really remember the name but the color of the book is green and not blue).. its softer compared to Mc Millan. Plus the answers are not very ambiguous..
> Follow that book. it has 4 test.. complete them you should be okay. look for the how the describe image and Retell lecture are answered in the book. you will get better idea,
> 
> McMillan book is really tough one. if you aim is not around 90 score then its okay not to work on it.


Hi dreamsanj,

Thanks for boosting my morale.
I will time reading section and practice. And also I have got 29 in pronunciation now ture why.
Can you please suggest ways to improve it.

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## cozmopravesh

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi dreamsanj,
> 
> Thanks for boosting my morale.
> I will time reading section and practice. And also I have got 29 in pronunciation now ture why.
> Can you please suggest ways to improve it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


Abhi, have you tried recording your voice? e.g. record your voice while doing read aloud and describe image/graph. Then listen it and try to find if you have any issue with your pronunciation. Moreover, you can share your recording to someone and ask for their feedback.

After seeing your Practice Test results ( A & B) .... I am sure you will get 65+ in each.


----------



## abhipunjabi

cozmopravesh said:


> Abhi, have you tried recording your voice? e.g. record your voice while doing read aloud and describe image/graph. Then listen it and try to find if you have any issue with your pronunciation. Moreover, you can share your recording to someone and ask for their feedback.
> 
> After seeing your Practice Test results ( A & B) .... I am sure you will get 65+ in each.


Hi cozmopravesh,

I will record it and get it reviewed from somebody. Also, I am planning to take Test B on coming Thursday, I will share my results then. Thanks for your help.

Regards.


----------



## graceying3838

Hi guys, 

I am so nervous because my exam will be on the coming Wed. 

I have just finished Scored Test A and in the essay section (writing) there is no timer for counting 20min, but only the main timer in the upper right corner. I found that it is quite confusing because I didn't know whether I wrote the essay over 20 min or not.
Could anyone tell me if the real exam is exactly the same? thanks a lot.


----------



## graceying3838

*Timer for writing essay*

Hi guys, 

I am so nervous because my exam will be on the coming Wed. 

I have just finished Scored Test A and in the essay section (writing) there is no timer for counting 20min, but only the main timer in the upper right corner. 

I found that it is quite confusing because I didn't know whether I wrote the essay over 20 min or not.
Could anyone tell me if the real exam is exactly the same? thanks a lot.


----------



## yukidesu

Hi, I just wanna say thank you to everyone who posted all your experiences and your tips about the PTE test, because I got my desired score (4 79+s). Let's keep the good environment on this discussion board!


----------



## ShermD

yukidesu said:


> Hi, I just wanna say thank you to everyone who posted all your experiences and your tips about the PTE test, because I got my desired score (4 79+s). Let's keep the good environment on this discussion board!


congratzz  .. now it's your turn to serve the thread


----------



## civil189

Guys,
Got my pte score
L 85
R 75
S 86
S 76
Thank you everyone for valuable suggestions and information.
Pte is easier to crack as compared to ielts.
Those who want to go for pte, don't wait go for it today.
Online tests were very helpful.
Thanks


----------



## andrew64

civil189 said:


> Guys,
> Got my pte score
> L 85
> R 75
> S 86
> S 76
> Thank you everyone for valuable suggestions and information.
> Pte is easier to crack as compared to ielts.
> Those who want to go for pte, don't wait go for it today.
> Online tests were very helpful.
> Thanks


hi buddy how did you practice listening and reading . Is it your first time ?


----------



## dreamsanj

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi dreamsanj,
> 
> Thanks for boosting my morale.
> I will time reading section and practice. And also I have got 29 in pronunciation now ture why.
> Can you please suggest ways to improve it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


You could start by using Google translate or google dictations.. Slow down in your speed if you are too fast.. If you group 4words faster while you speak then computer will not comprehend it.. Stressing at right interval will boost your scores..

Well I did my test last evening.. 2nd attempt. Hope to get the dream score

I got 2essays.. Yeah it sucks.. 1) should foreign language be made compulsory for primary school program..2).. Written evaluation is not upto mark

Fingers crossed... Prayers on


----------



## dreamsanj

Well did not achieve dream score.. But got 65 + in all.. Looking to reappear soon


----------



## afp85_19

dreamsanj said:


> Well did not achieve dream score.. But got 65 + in all.. Looking to reappear soon


How did you regarding enabling skills ? sitting next month, anxiety going up


----------



## Sabb

yukidesu said:


> Hi, I just wanna say thank you to everyone who posted all your experiences and your tips about the PTE test, because I got my desired score (4 79+s). Let's keep the good environment on this discussion board!


Hey congrats for the dream score 
Could you plz suggest some tips for reading section as I am having hard time scoring 79+ in it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anitha33

graceying3838 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am so nervous because my exam will be on the coming Wed.
> 
> I have just finished Scored Test A and in the essay section (writing) there is no timer for counting 20min, but only the main timer in the upper right corner. I found that it is quite confusing because I didn't know whether I wrote the essay over 20 min or not.
> Could anyone tell me if the real exam is exactly the same? thanks a lot.


No in the real exam you will have an individual timer for all writing sections. Don't worry 

Regards,
Ani


----------



## sjnanes

Hi Friends .

I am new here ,I just find this site and i would like get some suggestion and advice from you guys .

My name is John
I am from India ,currently working in Singapore .

I am planning to take Pte academic exam for AUS immigration . I need at least each band 6. I already attempt ielts GT- 2 times
I scored as below
June 2015 ( L 5.5 , R 6.5, S 5.5 , W 6)
Sep 2015 ( L 5.5 , R 6.5, S 6 , W 6)
I bit stressful with this result .

I desperately need to finish my test

Now i need advice/tips if any ..also based on my previous ielts score .
Can i make it my required score in PTE-A

I really appreciate your kind attention

Thank you
John


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi dreamsanj,

Thanks for the tips.
ALl the best for your exam.Hope you score 79+.
I will take my second practice test this thursday.

Thanks again.


dreamsanj said:


> You could start by using Google translate or google dictations.. Slow down in your speed if you are too fast.. If you group 4words faster while you speak then computer will not comprehend it.. Stressing at right interval will boost your scores..
> 
> Well I did my test last evening.. 2nd attempt. Hope to get the dream score
> 
> I got 2essays.. Yeah it sucks.. 1) should foreign language be made compulsory for primary school program..2).. Written evaluation is not upto mark
> 
> Fingers crossed... Prayers on


----------



## Shravaniappidi

Hi Members,

I am new to this forum but I have already given my PTE-A.
The results weren't as I expected.
I achieved 75+ in reading,writing and listening.However, didn't achieve needed 65 also in speaking.
There could be possibly many reasons, my nervousness being one among them.
I was distracted a lot coz of few fellow exam takers. I lost track of speaking section and gave in.
I haven't taken any practice tests before. I have one question which was bothering me since the exam. I received a pop up indicating my time is out for speaking section. I received this only after a couple of answer short question items.Does the writing section immediately begin after speaking or is their any similar pop up indicating end of speaking?
Could someone please hep me understand what could have possibly gone wrong.
Has it something to do with section timing out or is it because I didn't perform well.
I was expecting at least the needed score of 65 in speaking.


----------



## Anitha33

In my opinion , yes, you should try. Band 6 should be easy I think.

But before you pay for the exam, I would suggest you take some practice tests found in site, https://ptepractice.com/

If you are comfortable with the pattern, please go ahead.

IELTS and PTE are very different in terms of the test pattern. 

Note : Do not worry in case you do very bad in first practice attempt  A couple of mock tests will help you feel comfortable with the format.

Best of Luck


----------



## sjnanes

Thank You Anitha ...

I will fallow your advice ...

Thanks lot 
John


----------



## Shravaniappidi

Hello Friends,

Could someone please help me out.I have already given my PTE-A and did not achieve the required score in Speaking. Got 75+ in rest of the sections.
I haven't taken any practice tests before. So I would like to know how the writing section would start after speaking?
I got a time out message after few answer short question types. 
How is it in the actual exam?

Thanks
Shravani


----------



## JK123

Shravaniappidi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Could someone please help me out.I have already given my PTE-A and did not achieve the required score in Speaking. Got 75+ in rest of the sections.
> I haven't taken any practice tests before. So I would like to know how the writing section would start after speaking?
> I got a time out message after few answer short question types.
> How is it in the actual exam?
> 
> Thanks
> Shravani


Hi,

You would definitely get better score in real exam. 
Even I got very less score in speaking when I took the practice test. You have to start speaking once you hear the beep after each question.If you pause for 3 seconds,the system will jump to next question.Also ,you cannot stop for more than 3 seconds while speaking. 
Good luck.


----------



## Shravaniappidi

JK123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would definitely get better score in real exam.
> Even I got very less score in speaking when I took the practice test. You have to start speaking once you hear the beep after each question.If you pause for 3 seconds,the system will jump to next question.Also ,you cannot stop for more than 3 seconds while speaking.
> Good luck.



Thanks JK123 but maybe I didnt put my concern across clearly.
This happened in the actual exam. I have scored 75+ in all sections except speaking.
I didn't score well and not even the needed 65 in speaking.
I can attribute many reasons to this. But my question is after speaking section finished(or may be I assumed I completed it successfully) I received a pop up saying session is timed out.
How is it generally in the exam and did I receive bad score coz I didn't finish speaking in time?


Shravani


----------



## ShermD

Shravaniappidi said:


> Thanks JK123 but maybe I didnt put my concern across clearly.
> This happened in the actual exam. I have scored 75+ in all sections except speaking.
> I didn't score well and not even the needed 65 in speaking.
> I can attribute many reasons to this. But my question is after speaking section finished(or may be I assumed I completed it successfully) I received a pop up saying session is timed out.
> How is it generally in the exam and did I receive bad score coz I didn't finish speaking in time?
> 
> 
> Shravani


It seems like you kept silent for more than 3 secs and the mic cut off. What kind of practice materials/tests have you gone through before taking the actual test ? you better use official practice test - CD ROM version (software) to get used to the test format, before you sit for the actual test.


----------



## Shravaniappidi

ShermD said:


> It seems like you kept silent for more than 3 secs and the mic cut off. What kind of practice materials/tests have you gone through before taking the actual test ? you better use official practice test - CD ROM version (software) to get used to the test format, before you sit for the actual test.


Thanks ShermD.
I have gone through PTE-academic Official Book and practised the tests in CD-ROM that came along with it. Since those were individual sections, I really couldn't simulate how a section would succeed another one.
My question is still the same.
I got a time out after couple of short answer question item type. Does this happen to everyone and is it just an indication of end of Speaking section?
No mic didn't cut off. I could see every item type has recorded my response and status was completed.

Thanks
Shravani


----------



## Lady$Bird

Shravaniappidi said:


> Thanks ShermD.
> I have gone through PTE-academic Official Book and practised the tests in CD-ROM that came along with it. Since those were individual sections, I really couldn't simulate how a section would succeed another one.
> My question is still the same.
> I got a time out after couple of short answer question item type. Does this happen to everyone and is it just an indication of end of Speaking section?
> No mic didn't cut off. I could see every item type has recorded my response and status was completed.
> 
> Thanks
> Shravani


Even I have faced a different situation. During Short Questions, even after I answered one question and waited for some time for it to be completed, the recording was not turning to Completed. For around a minute or two, it was showing as Recording only and the progress bar was moving very slowly. I was confused on what to do. Later I clicked on Next. I am not sure if my answer got recorded. Even I repeated my answer once since it was showing as Recording.
Don't know if this affected my speaking score. My scores are :
L-85, R-73, S-54, W-89. 
I was really confident about my speaking section and even really thought there was some technical issues.


----------



## TakinDecent

Got my PTE academic and it was higher then i expected (all 90) i wish i did this first and saved the money i paid for IELTS and TOEFL tests


----------



## ShermD

Lady$Bird said:


> Even I have faced a different situation. During Short Questions, even after I answered one question and waited for some time for it to be completed, the recording was not turning to Completed. For around a minute or two, it was showing as Recording only and the progress bar was moving very slowly. I was confused on what to do. Later I clicked on Next. I am not sure if my answer got recorded. Even I repeated my answer once since it was showing as Recording.
> Don't know if this affected my speaking score. My scores are :
> L-85, R-73, S-54, W-89.
> I was really confident about my speaking section and even really thought there was some technical issues.


As I always said, this PTE-A test has major flaws that needs to be fixed ... it gives people with high scores who don't deserve that score and gives very low scores for those who are fluent ..


----------



## Shravaniappidi

Lady$Bird said:


> Even I have faced a different situation. During Short Questions, even after I answered one question and waited for some time for it to be completed, the recording was not turning to Completed. For around a minute or two, it was showing as Recording only and the progress bar was moving very slowly. I was confused on what to do. Later I clicked on Next. I am not sure if my answer got recorded. Even I repeated my answer once since it was showing as Recording.
> Don't know if this affected my speaking score. My scores are :
> L-85, R-73, S-54, W-89.
> I was really confident about my speaking section and even really thought there was some technical issues.


Have u adjusted ur mic volume before starting off with speaking?
I terribly went wrong with this. I didn't adjust it to a maximum level. So I guess that along with few other external noises made me score pathetically in Speaking.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Shravaniappidi said:


> Have u adjusted ur mic volume before starting off with speaking?
> I terribly went wrong with this. I didn't adjust it to a maximum level. So I guess that along with few other external noises made me score pathetically in Speaking.


I didn't adjust the mic volume (I didn't know that we can adjust it ). I only adjusted my headphone volume. After recording my voice during mic testing, I found it to be very low and was able to hear my breathing sound. I adjusted the mic position but was still the same. By that time all others have started their tests and I became more tensed. I started my test too, thinking that it should be fine, and talked a little loud during the test. Not sure if all that affected my score.


----------



## Shravaniappidi

Lady$Bird said:


> I didn't adjust the mic volume (I didn't know that we can adjust it ). I only adjusted my headphone volume. After recording my voice during mic testing, I found it to be very low and was able to hear my breathing sound. I adjusted the mic position but was still the same. By that time all others have started their tests and I became more tensed. I started my test too, thinking that it should be fine, and talked a little loud during the test. Not sure if all that affected my score.


Yep. That could be the possible reason. Since this is test is computer assessed, the voice needs to be very clear.
Folks - Please correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## kamy58

graceying3838 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am so nervous because my exam will be on the coming Wed.
> 
> I have just finished Scored Test A and in the essay section (writing) there is no timer for counting 20min, but only the main timer in the upper right corner. I found that it is quite confusing because I didn't know whether I wrote the essay over 20 min or not.
> Could anyone tell me if the real exam is exactly the same? thanks a lot.


You won't be able to type anything after 20 mins.


----------



## Vikram_99

Lady$Bird said:


> I didn't adjust the mic volume (I didn't know that we can adjust it ). I only adjusted my headphone volume. After recording my voice during mic testing, I found it to be very low and was able to hear my breathing sound. I adjusted the mic position but was still the same. By that time all others have started their tests and I became more tensed. I started my test too, thinking that it should be fine, and talked a little loud during the test. Not sure if all that affected my score.


Hi,

If you are in doubt you can always get the Mic checked with the examiner. Also, there are many posts regarding this.

All the best for future.

Vikram


----------



## cozmopravesh

Shravaniappidi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Could someone please help me out.I have already given my PTE-A and did not achieve the required score in Speaking. Got 75+ in rest of the sections.
> I haven't taken any practice tests before. So I would like to know how the writing section would start after speaking?
> I got a time out message after few answer short question types.
> How is it in the actual exam?
> 
> Thanks
> Shravani


It's almost same in real exam too. as soon as the speaking section ends... the writing will start once you press "Next".


----------



## l0nglive

Lets assume that I can't progress above 79 in each band. CAn anyone suggest how to improve my English ability overall?


----------



## Steiger

l0nglive said:


> Lets assume that I can't progress above 79 in each band. CAn anyone suggest how to improve my English ability overall?


I will say this regardless of the exam. Memorize vocabs everyday (I suggest at least 50 words everyday with appropriate examples so that you can learn when to use them). This will definitely increase your vocab section for sure (but this is a long-term process, you cannot expect to improve your English within a week or so. You need at least a year especially if you have non-European background.)


----------



## Rehan77

*PTE Dubai*

Hi All,

Can any one please guide me on how to register for PTE Academics in Dubai.
Actually I am from Pakistan, where there is no PTE test centre 
So what are the steps of registration for the test.
Do I register with the Test centre or on PTE website?? 
I have decided to give my test at JnS Test and Training Centre Dubai as it is nearby my cousin's house who lives there.
Please assist.

Regards


----------



## civil189

In speaking section always remember to give pauses at commas and full stops . Also your tone should not be constant, intact it should go up and come down as required to get good results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamy58

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please guide me on how to register for PTE Academics in Dubai.
> Actually I am from Pakistan, where there is no PTE test centre
> So what are the steps of registration for the test.
> Do I register with the Test centre or on PTE website??
> I have decided to give my test at JnS Test and Training Centre Dubai as it is nearby my cousin's house who lives there.
> Please assist.
> 
> Regards


You need to book through their website and select the center of your choice anywhere you are comfortable with

Book PTE Academic - Fast English test results


----------



## gnt

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please guide me on how to register for PTE Academics in Dubai.
> Actually I am from Pakistan, where there is no PTE test centre
> So what are the steps of registration for the test.
> Do I register with the Test centre or on PTE website??
> I have decided to give my test at JnS Test and Training Centre Dubai as it is nearby my cousin's house who lives there.
> Please assist.
> 
> Regards


Its quit simple goto Pearson Language Tests create an account and follow the procedure.


----------



## gnt

Guys, 

I know its not relevant to this forum but can I expect 189 invitation for 23rd OCT ?


----------



## wodz69

Just wanted to say thank you for all the helpful hints regarding PTE-A, and of course for the valuable materials that were made available in this thread. I sat the exam yesterday in London (Holborn centre) and, to my big surprise, got the 90/90/90/90 result today.
I was a bit afraid of writing as I was never particularly good at it. However I have found the below blog post very helpful. It has some quite neat ideas for intros and conclusions and some useful phrases:

dylanaung(dot)blogspot(dot)co(dot)uk/2015/04/useful-phrases-sentences-and-formats(dot)html

I was very surprised to the fact that I got a perfect score (at least as far as Communicative Skills are concerned) since I was sure that I had made at least two spelling mistakes in write from dictation. I also skimmed over one or two words in read aloud so they certainly are not super strict about a limited number of mistakes.
One thing that caught me off guard was the first re-tell lecture. It popped up right after the "describe image" section without any pause - it just started like that and before I got my notepad ready it was almost over. I was pretty sure that there's going to be a 10 second delay or so before the first one but there wasn't. Moreover, there was a very complicated diagram associated with the first lecture displayed on the screen which distracted me a lot from listening, however I think this diagram ultimately saved me as when it was my turn to speak, I simply described what was on the diagram and also mixed in a few phrases and ideas which I managed to catch from the speaker. Overall I think I managed to get about 10% of the lecture and the rest came from the diagram. The remaining re-tell lecture were much better and I managed to get all the info from the audio.
Regarding the "describe image" itself, I was sure that I was going to get a poor score - I was simply not happy about my performance as I didn't manage to say all the essential stuff in one or two instances but obviously it didn't matter. I think what they m- or should I say the computer - checks is whether you hit a couple of key words and the rest of it is fluency and possibly grammar.

I have included my detailed score below in case you were interested:

Communicative Skills:
Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 90
Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 84
Pronounciation 90
Spelling 86
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

A few comments regarding how I prepared. I went through all 4 tests from Practice Test Plus book I found in this thread. But I didn't do the 4 tests in sequence. Instead, on one day I did all the reading from 4 tests, on the following day or two all listening sections etc. For writing I took one or two sample topics and wrote essays in a text editor to see how hard it is to hit the word limit. After that I went through the blog post I posted above and took a few ideas for complex phrases from there which I really liked.
On the last weekend before the exam I have tried a few random questions from Macmillan book but I have found them quite challenging - definitely much harder than the official book. Eventually I have decided to forget about Macmillan and went back to PTE Practice Test Plus book to read model answers for describe image and re-tell lecture once again. I haven't done any of the scored tests as I thought it would take too much of my time which I'd rather spend on studying.
A note for the folks who haven't taken the real test, the spoken parts on the actual exam are of quite poor quality and sometimes there's echo in the recording, like in a real auditorium, or some deliberate noise. Definitely not as clear as on the PTE Practice Test Plus CD.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Any one who wants to practice scored PTE test, pls pm me, account valid for another 7 days.


----------



## Deepdheer

wodz69 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the helpful hints regarding PTE-A, and of course for the valuable materials that were made available in this thread. I sat the exam yesterday in London (Holborn centre) and, to my big surprise, got the 90/90/90/90 result today.
> I was a bit afraid of writing as I was never particularly good at it. However I have found the below blog post very helpful. It has some quite neat ideas for intros and conclusions and some useful phrases:
> 
> dylanaung(dot)blogspot(dot)co(dot)uk/2015/04/useful-phrases-sentences-and-formats(dot)html
> 
> I was very surprised to the fact that I got a perfect score (at least as far as Communicative Skills are concerned) since I was sure that I had made at least two spelling mistakes in write from dictation. I also skimmed over one or two words in read aloud so they certainly are not super strict about a limited number of mistakes.
> One thing that caught me off guard was the first re-tell lecture. It popped up right after the "describe image" section without any pause - it just started like that and before I got my notepad ready it was almost over. I was pretty sure that there's going to be a 10 second delay or so before the first one but there wasn't. Moreover, there was a very complicated diagram associated with the first lecture displayed on the screen which distracted me a lot from listening, however I think this diagram ultimately saved me as when it was my turn to speak, I simply described what was on the diagram and also mixed in a few phrases and ideas which I managed to catch from the speaker. Overall I think I managed to get about 10% of the lecture and the rest came from the diagram. The remaining re-tell lecture were much better and I managed to get all the info from the audio.
> Regarding the "describe image" itself, I was sure that I was going to get a poor score - I was simply not happy about my performance as I didn't manage to say all the essential stuff in one or two instances but obviously it didn't matter. I think what they m- or should I say the computer - checks is whether you hit a couple of key words and the rest of it is fluency and possibly grammar.
> 
> I have included my detailed score below in case you were interested:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronounciation 90
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> A few comments regarding how I prepared. I went through all 4 tests from Practice Test Plus book I found in this thread. But I didn't do the 4 tests in sequence. Instead, on one day I did all the reading from 4 tests, on the following day or two all listening sections etc. For writing I took one or two sample topics and wrote essays in a text editor to see how hard it is to hit the word limit. After that I went through the blog post I posted above and took a few ideas for complex phrases from there which I really liked.
> On the last weekend before the exam I have tried a few random questions from Macmillan book but I have found them quite challenging - definitely much harder than the official book. Eventually I have decided to forget about Macmillan and went back to PTE Practice Test Plus book to read model answers for describe image and re-tell lecture once again. I haven't done any of the scored tests as I thought it would take too much of my time which I'd rather spend on studying.
> A note for the folks who haven't taken the real test, the spoken parts on the actual exam are of quite poor quality and sometimes there's echo in the recording, like in a real auditorium, or some deliberate noise. Definitely not as clear as on the PTE Practice Test Plus CD.


Wodz69 : Thanks for the detailed info, and congratulations on getting the required score, me too planning to go for PTE A as my score is only 60 that too for accountant category, hopefully this exam may help me to increase my score.

can i request you to post the link or the page reference where you see the pte study material, this is quite a huge thread. appreciate your help


----------



## jeevannie

Yes, I would like to sit PTE and aimed 65+
Please help me...


----------



## wodz69

Deepdheer said:


> Wodz69 : Thanks for the detailed info, and congratulations on getting the required score, me too planning to go for PTE A as my score is only 60 that too for accountant category, hopefully this exam may help me to increase my score.
> 
> can i request you to post the link or the page reference where you see the pte study material, this is quite a huge thread. appreciate your help


Sure, all the materials I've used can be found here:

www(dot)expatforum(dot)com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-448.html#post8220426

(replace (dot) with . - can't post real links yet as I'm new here)

As stated above, I've based my preparation on the official PTE Practice Tests Plus book and the accompanying CD, and also a few random questions from Macmillan book. Plus for the writing part, the blog I've posted above.
I didn't bother to go through the myriad of other materials available in the google drive folder as I thought that too many different sources would confuse me.
If I was to prepare again the I would do the same - go through ALL of PTE Practice Tests Plus sections (for Writing just read the model essays to get the idea), and additionally do the listening (at least re-tell lecture and single & multiple choice) from Macmillan. This is because in my opinion listening on the real test is a bit harder than in PTE Practice Tests Plus, the rest is more or less the same.

Also, forgot to mention that the "Answer short question" part on the real exam was somewhat different than in the practice tests plus book. Some of the questions were easy and straightforward, but some were a bit weird and required quick analysis of the displayed picture, for example a flow diagram - e.g. at which stage of the process does sth happen.


----------



## 2595425397

got my results today
couldn't believe my eyes. L/S/R/W 84/90/90/90
now waiting for the CPA assessment
thanks for all the help in this forum.


----------



## andrew64

2595425397 said:


> got my results today couldn't believe my eyes. L/S/R/W 84/90/90/90 now waiting for the CPA assessment thanks for all the help in this forum.


Congrats buddy how did u crack the listening and reading


----------



## fhzard

wodz69 said:


> Sure, all the materials I've used can be found here:
> 
> www(dot)expatforum(dot)com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-448.html#post8220426
> 
> (replace (dot) with . - can't post real links yet as I'm new here)
> 
> As stated above, I've based my preparation on the official PTE Practice Tests Plus book and the accompanying CD, and also a few random questions from Macmillan book. Plus for the writing part, the blog I've posted above.
> I didn't bother to go through the myriad of other materials available in the google drive folder as I thought that too many different sources would confuse me.
> If I was to prepare again the I would do the same - go through ALL of PTE Practice Tests Plus sections (for Writing just read the model essays to get the idea), and additionally do the listening (at least re-tell lecture and single & multiple choice) from Macmillan. This is because in my opinion listening on the real test is a bit harder than in PTE Practice Tests Plus, the rest is more or less the same.
> 
> Also, forgot to mention that the "Answer short question" part on the real exam was somewhat different than in the practice tests plus book. Some of the questions were easy and straightforward, but some were a bit weird and required quick analysis of the displayed picture, for example a flow diagram - e.g. at which stage of the process does sth happen.


Congrats on your perfect score. I'm very keen to know what kind of essay ideas and vocabularies are on 90 level. Can you share some thoughts on your essay structures. Many thanks.


----------



## wodz69

fhzard said:


> Congrats on your perfect score. I'm very keen to know what kind of essay ideas and vocabularies are on 90 level. Can you share some thoughts on your essay structures. Many thanks.


I took some ideas for the overall structure from this video (which has been posted before)

www(dot)youtube(dot)com/watch?v=RY7zo7LFBj4

For more specific ideas of sentences, check out the blog post I've posted before:

dylanaung(dot)blogspot(dot)co(dot)uk/2015/04/useful-phrases-sentences-and-formats.html


----------



## manishjairath

Hi Guys,

If anybody needs any personalised tips for PTE then you can contact me for help. I appeared for PTE last month and got a perfect score of 90. I can help with the tips and tricks for each type of question and also provide personalised focus on any questions you have to clear PTE exam. 
I am based in Sydney and can be reached at manishjairath(at)gmail(dot)com.
Please note that a nominal fee will be charge (arnd AUD 30-50) depending on the requirements.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## Vikram_99

manishjairath said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If anybody needs any personalised tips for PTE then you can contact me for help. I appeared for PTE last month and got a perfect score of 90. I can help with the tips and tricks for each type of question and also provide personalised focus on any questions you have to clear PTE exam.
> I am based in Sydney and can be reached at manishjairath(at)gmail(dot)com.
> Please note that a nominal fee will be charge (arnd AUD 30-50) depending on the requirements.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Hi Manish,

Thanks for this lovely offer, however, there are many experts here who got 90 and helping others without charging any NOMINAL fee.
FYI, I also got 90. God bless you and take care.


----------



## anulpr

dhawalNpatel said:


> Any one who wants to practice scored PTE test, pls pm me, account valid for another 7 days.


Hi,

could you share your login details .. i would be interested to use scored test.

Thanks


----------



## gnt

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> Thanks for this lovely offer, however, there are many experts here who got 90 and helping others without charging any NOMINAL fee.
> FYI, I also got 90. God bless you and take care.


Its good to help each other , however If there are personalize classes face to face one on one , then I think nominal fee is fine.  that's my personal opinion ; I do get alot of private messages asking about speaking and I tell them to send me a recording so I can advice. 
All the best for your next step guys .. lane:lane:lane:


----------



## manishjairath

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> Thanks for this lovely offer, however, there are many experts here who got 90 and helping others without charging any NOMINAL fee.
> FYI, I also got 90. God bless you and take care.


Hi Vikram,

There is no denying that there are many experts in the group who also achieved a good score. During my preparation I spent a lot of time on this forum and it was very helpful. However, I would have saved some time and effort if I had a direct personal councelling with a person face to face and clear all my queries and issues.
I am charging a nominal fee since I have to take time out from my weekends and have these sessions. I have already helped a couple of folks and it really helped them to save some time and gain some confidence.

My aim is to help people and in the process make some friends as well. As far as money is concerned, need to start collecting to pay the PR fees 

Regards,
Manish


----------



## mahender8

If anyone can suggest any best PTE coaching institute in Delhi NCR....

pls suggest...


----------



## 80-singh

Sid_d said:


> Check out the past topics
> 
> Past PTE Essay Topics
> 
> 1. Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?
> 
> 2. Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?
> OR
> People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give an example specific person who was successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.
> 
> 3. Roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change
> 
> 4. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?
> 
> 5. The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?
> 
> 6. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
> 
> 7. Some people think law changes our behaviour. Discuss.
> OR
> Some people argue laws change human behavior whereas some people say laws has no effect on behavior.
> Give your opinion
> 
> 8. Pros and Cons of extreme/adventure sports. E.g. Skiing, Rafting, Diving, Bungee Jumping etc.
> 
> 9. The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?
> Or
> You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particular area for your study.
> 
> 10. In our education system assessments are done through formal written examination. Do you think it is still valid?
> OR
> Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
> What is the significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate one’s performance?
> 
> 
> 11. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What’s your opinion? Good or bad
> 
> 12. Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
> 
> 13. It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".
> 
> 14. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
> What is the recent invention that you encounter?
> Discuss its advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Talk about pros/cons of this era as it is full of daily inventions.
> OR
> In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
> 
> 16. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?
> Or
> Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not?
> 
> 17. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society
> 
> 18. In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers.
> What do you think is the most important of them?
> Why?
> Which is the greatest invention in last 100 years medicine or science or technology?
> 
> 19. Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 20. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Agree or disagree?
> OR
> Learning a new language is helpful or not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 21. What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?
> 
> 22. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
> 
> 23. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years.
> Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
> OR
> Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society.
> To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 24. The only thing that interferes with my leaning is my education- Einstein.
> What does he mean by that?
> And do you think he is correct?
> 
> 25. The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. Agree or Disagree?
> 
> 26. Is travel a necessary component of education or not?
> Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels? "
> 
> 27. "Marketing strategy for some companies is offers and discounts, for some it is reputation. Should consumer goods companies concentrate special discounts and offers to promote their products or they should focus on reputation? What do you think is more important?
> 
> 28. “In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”.
> Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology?
> Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.
> 
> 29. Travel to study is overrated.
> We have brilliant scholars who studied locally.
> Is travel really required for higher study?
> 
> 30. In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
> If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?’
> 
> 31. The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s.
> Are zoos helping or hurting our animals?
> Should zoos be banned?
> Do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 32. Modern lifestyle has made it harder for people to live a healthy and active lifestyle.
> What are the causes of this situation?
> Suggest what can be done by the government and large organizations to improve it.
> Or
> Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
> 
> 33. Do you think English will remain as the dominant international language through globalization?
> 
> 34. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion.
> What is your opinion about this?
> OR
> Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion.
> Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples.
> 
> 35. Different people get success in different fields.
> Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style is closely related to you and explains why?
> 
> 36. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples.


what will be the points of You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particular area for your study


----------



## imrixkhan

Hi,

Can you please share experience how you prepared for the PTE Academic test?

Thanks 
Imran



TakinDecent said:


> Got my PTE academic and it was higher then i expected (all 90) i wish i did this first and saved the money i paid for IELTS and TOEFL tests


----------



## varumut

Hi friends

I am new from Turkey on this form. I just gave my pte and came home. Firstly, I would like to say thanks to everyone on the forum for giving vital tips. My exam was weak I dont even now what to expect. It was good it was bad it was totally grey not white or black. 

I have a question. During some questions I clicked next botton but during other questions I waited after replying the question. Is that okay? Cuz I read that after 3 sec of quitness the question changes automatictly. Will my answers for those questions be couted? So confusing


----------



## romero2005

Dear Machanla(Friends),

I have a problem in Speaking Short answer section. they giv us 15sec.. but we dont need 15sec to a single word answer.but we need to think the possible answer. for that we need more than 10 sec. but if we keep silent for more than 3 sec,mic will automatically switched off. So hw we should answer. how we keep the mic on until we find the answer.


----------



## Steiger

eww.. damn nervous having exam tomorrow.. have taken this sort of tests for few times but I cannot still manage my nervousness! damn!


----------



## TakinDecent

"what will be the points of You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particular area for your study"

That was the essay topic that I got last Saturday


----------



## andrew64

wodz69 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the helpful hints regarding PTE-A, and of course for the valuable materials that were made available in this thread. I sat the exam yesterday in London (Holborn centre) and, to my big surprise, got the 90/90/90/90 result today.
> I was a bit afraid of writing as I was never particularly good at it. However I have found the below blog post very helpful. It has some quite neat ideas for intros and conclusions and some useful phrases:
> 
> dylanaung(dot)blogspot(dot)co(dot)uk/2015/04/useful-phrases-sentences-and-formats(dot)html
> 
> I was very surprised to the fact that I got a perfect score (at least as far as Communicative Skills are concerned) since I was sure that I had made at least two spelling mistakes in write from dictation. I also skimmed over one or two words in read aloud so they certainly are not super strict about a limited number of mistakes.
> One thing that caught me off guard was the first re-tell lecture. It popped up right after the "describe image" section without any pause - it just started like that and before I got my notepad ready it was almost over. I was pretty sure that there's going to be a 10 second delay or so before the first one but there wasn't. Moreover, there was a very complicated diagram associated with the first lecture displayed on the screen which distracted me a lot from listening, however I think this diagram ultimately saved me as when it was my turn to speak, I simply described what was on the diagram and also mixed in a few phrases and ideas which I managed to catch from the speaker. Overall I think I managed to get about 10% of the lecture and the rest came from the diagram. The remaining re-tell lecture were much better and I managed to get all the info from the audio.
> Regarding the "describe image" itself, I was sure that I was going to get a poor score - I was simply not happy about my performance as I didn't manage to say all the essential stuff in one or two instances but obviously it didn't matter. I think what they m- or should I say the computer - checks is whether you hit a couple of key words and the rest of it is fluency and possibly grammar.
> 
> I have included my detailed score below in case you were interested:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronounciation 90
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> A few comments regarding how I prepared. I went through all 4 tests from Practice Test Plus book I found in this thread. But I didn't do the 4 tests in sequence. Instead, on one day I did all the reading from 4 tests, on the following day or two all listening sections etc. For writing I took one or two sample topics and wrote essays in a text editor to see how hard it is to hit the word limit. After that I went through the blog post I posted above and took a few ideas for complex phrases from there which I really liked.
> On the last weekend before the exam I have tried a few random questions from Macmillan book but I have found them quite challenging - definitely much harder than the official book. Eventually I have decided to forget about Macmillan and went back to PTE Practice Test Plus book to read model answers for describe image and re-tell lecture once again. I haven't done any of the scored tests as I thought it would take too much of my time which I'd rather spend on studying.
> A note for the folks who haven't taken the real test, the spoken parts on the actual exam are of quite poor quality and sometimes there's echo in the recording, like in a real auditorium, or some deliberate noise. Definitely not as clear as on the PTE Practice Test Plus CD.


Congrats buddy how do you prepare the reading and listening papers


----------



## TakinDecent

imrixkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share experience how you prepared for the PTE Academic test?
> 
> Thanks
> Imran
> 
> 
> 
> TakinDecent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my PTE academic and it was higher then i expected (all 90) i wish i did this first and saved the money i paid for IELTS and TOEFL tests
Click to expand...

First of all, I've lived and worked in English speaking countries (US and Canada) for 9 years. So I think that was a major factor that helped me get high scores. but here's a few strategies that I have used during my test: For speaking, I practiced the different types of figures that you expect like graphs, pie charts, maps, etc. I borrowed a book that had CDs with example responses and I followed that template. The part where you have to read a text, I was lucky to be the only test taker at the center that day so I read the text out loud during the preparation time. This allowed me to correct some mistakes during the recording. The section where you have to retell a lecture, I just wrote down keywords or short sentences to remind me of the main ideas then I was able to use them with what I remember to retell a summary of the lecture. For the reading section I just practiced with mock tests to get familiar with the question types. Lastly I purchased a graded practice test from Pearson to get an idea on how will I do. They mark the practice test with the same software that marks the real one. Its a good way to know what you need to improve without paying the full price of a test. Also read the score guide to get an idea on how you are marked: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

When I registered for my test I used the coupon code "PTE2015" and I got a $25 discount. I don't know if it will work where you are, it doesn't hurt to try. Hope this will help a bit. Good luck


----------



## cozmopravesh

romero2005 said:


> Dear Machanla(Friends),
> 
> I have a problem in Speaking Short answer section. they giv us 15sec.. but we dont need 15sec to a single word answer.but we need to think the possible answer. for that we need more than 10 sec. but if we keep silent for more than 3 sec,mic will automatically switched off. So hw we should answer. how we keep the mic on until we find the answer.


Hey Romi,

PP here, if you do not find answer for that immediately and want more time then you can repeat the question and eventually tell the answer.

e.g. What is the habitat of Camel?

A: The habitat of the camel is ... aaa...aaa... Desert!!!

See .. this way you can get 10 sec to collect your answer.

Regards,
Pravesh aka PP


----------



## rahul1987

Hi All,

I have my paper on 28th of this month. I am not sure how much I'll score in this paper. To be on a safer side, I want to book another date. So can I book a date for 24th of November, Is this allowed?


----------



## wodz69

andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy how do you prepare the reading and listening papers


Hi,
For the reading I just did all the reading sections from Practice Tests Plus with a stopwatch to get the idea about the time constraints. I didn't have much of an issue with the reading itself as I go through many English texts and articles everyday at work. That said, during the real exam I got stuck on a tricky text about Mt Everest for a while and then had to rush through the remaining sections to finish everything on time. Didn't have time to fully check re-order paragraphs; at the end had less than a spare minute.
For listening, done all practice tests plus examples and also watched some american tv shows without subtitles (Modern Family, Big Bang Theory) on the day before the test and that's it.


----------



## lonelyheartz

wodz69 said:


> Hi,
> For the reading I just did all the reading sections from Practice Tests Plus with a stopwatch to get the idea about the time constraints. I didn't have much of an issue with the reading itself as I go through many English texts and articles everyday at work. That said, during the real exam I got stuck on a tricky text about Mt Everest for a while and then had to rush through the remaining sections to finish everything on time. Didn't have time to fully check re-order paragraphs; at the end had less than a spare minute.
> For listening, done all practice tests plus examples and also watched some american tv shows without subtitles (Modern Family, Big Bang Theory) on the day before the test and that's it.


Hi wodz69,

Many Congrats for your desired score, i would rather say the Perfect PTE score..Just want to ask you about the writing section? How many phrases did you use from that blog post and how many words did you write for essay?

I was also following that phrase list but seems like not much luck for me..always stuck with 66/67 score and i wrote around 220 words..Any suggestions would really be appreciated. 

Cheers mate!


----------



## lonelyheartz

Have anyone noticed the high volumes of reading questions in recent PTE test? i Took 2 tests within a week and both time i got 19 reading questions with 35 mins and 37 minutes to finish respectively.

kinda disappointed with my scores..not able to reach that 79 target even after 2 attempts..


----------



## sai1919

Got PTE-A score. needed 65 in each badly. 
surprised to see 19 in spelling 

a space after , or full stop is considered as spelling mistake ?

L-63
R-59
S-58
W-65

grammar-66
oral fluency-52
pronunciation 60
spelling 19
vocabulary 72
written discourse 55


----------



## ankit_smart

cozmopravesh said:


> Hey Romi,
> 
> PP here, if you do not find answer for that immediately and want more time then you can repeat the question and eventually tell the answer.
> 
> e.g. What is the habitat of Camel?
> 
> A: The habitat of the camel is ... aaa...aaa... Desert!!!
> 
> See .. this way you can get 10 sec to collect your answer.
> 
> Regards,
> Pravesh aka PP


I think the pte say answer only in one word or as brief as possible..

If you need time you can just say aaa. Aaa.

Then tell the answer.

That is what I think


----------



## bhavna1990

ILovetoEat said:


> Hi Snova, thanks for responding.
> Have you re-sit for the exam? If you have, how did it go?
> Also, how was your speech when you first did the test? Did you speak softly?
> Do you have any idea what the problem might be?
> 
> I have just sent an enquiry to them, hopefully they will get back to me soon.
> If I really have to resit for the test, at least I would like to know what possibly went wrong so I can avoid it in the future.


Hi ILovetoeat,

Did the customer service people get back to you. Also did you mail them on [email protected]? What did they advise you to do? I have exactly the same problem as you. I got the below scores.

Lietning 80
Reading 73
Speaking 35
Writing 90

My speaking went exceptionally well in the exam and I have got 30/30 in TOEFL IBT and 9/9 in IELTS speaking in the past and my English is as good as a native speaker's. I am in shock and so confused as to what I need to improve. I am sure that there might have been some technical problem that I wasn't aware about. Please advise what happened with you!


----------



## indy2aus

Anyone has taken TOEFL and PTE? I need help in taking tofel. I am finding that TOEFL is easier than PTE as reading is very easy in TOEFL. Need advise please


----------



## Steiger

Guys I have got officially ****ed up with my exam in reading haha.

Just a matter of fact do carefully look at the remaining time because each test set has different time limit. When I did my practice test I had about 40 minutes to finish my reading section but today I only had 20 minutes with 16 questions. I failed to answer 14,15,16 questions (did not even look at the question because I had no time) next time I will definitely watch out on this. I have to take the exam again.


----------



## Steiger

lonelyheartz said:


> Have anyone noticed the high volumes of reading questions in recent PTE test? i Took 2 tests within a week and both time i got 19 reading questions with 35 mins and 37 minutes to finish respectively.
> 
> kinda disappointed with my scores..not able to reach that 79 target even after 2 attempts..


I had extremely low volumes but I did not know that there was a time difference. I thought we had about 40 minutes in general but surprised to see 20 minutes remaining (that is why I practically wasted 3 minutes on the first question.. oh my bad)


----------



## indy2aus

Steiger said:


> Guys I have got officially ****ed up with my exam in reading haha.
> 
> Just a matter of fact do carefully look at the remaining time because each test set has different time limit. When I did my practice test I had about 40 minutes to finish my reading section but today I only had 20 minutes with 16 questions. I failed to answer 14,15,16 questions (did not even look at the question because I had no time) next time I will definitely watch out on this. I have to take the exam again.


Are you sure on this. PTE score guide says that 15 questions more nimum time is 32 minutes. Last time I got 20 questions for 42 minutes. I didn't know there were 20 questions.


----------



## Steiger

indy2aus said:


> Are you sure on this. PTE score guide says that 15 questions more nimum time is 32 minutes. Last time I got 20 questions for 42 minutes. I didn't know there were 20 questions.


Yes.


----------



## indy2aus

Steiger said:


> Yes.


Can a native English speaker do this? I bet on this. 16 questions 20 minutes. Even reading is enough no need to answer the question. BTW TOEFL is very easy than PTE as reading is very easy there. I request you to take a look at that. Only thing is it takes time to get result.


----------



## Steiger

indy2aus said:


> Can a native English speaker do this? I bet on this. 16 questions 20 minutes. Even reading is enough no need to answer the question. BTW TOEFL is very easy than PTE as reading is very easy there. I request you to take a look at that. Only thing is it takes time to get result.


I will definitely see how the result goes but I will definitely take PTE once again. This time I will definitely pay attention on the time.


----------



## TUAYYA

Try to write correct spellings at the first time itself . It will take some time of writing but its rather better to check spellings simultaneously along with writing than correcting them after writing.
If time remains you can do that as well. But it is tricky to find spellings mistakes in writing environment as shuffling of words are very difficult to detect.


----------



## indy2aus

Steiger said:


> I will definitely see how the result goes but I will definitely take PTE once again. This time I will definitely pay attention on the time.


It is up to you. If you are already preparing PTE means, you are on way to TOEFL automatically without nasty reading lengthy sections. Just see format first, then let me know. You don't need any extra material.


----------



## TUAYYA

Got My PTE socre 

L- 67
R-70
S-79
W-68

First Attempt - LRSW- 64 66 78 62 
Spellings - 20

Thank you forum member for support.
If you need any help you can reply me !!


----------



## yukidesu

Sabb said:


> Hey congrats for the dream score
> Could you plz suggest some tips for reading section as I am having hard time scoring 79+ in it? Thanks in advance!


sorry for the late reply.

I think the most important thing for reading section is time management because you need to efficiently allocate your time in doing harder/easier questions (based on your practice) because generally the more time you put into harder questions the higher chance you get your answers right, practice more to train your reading speed, comprehension skills, also knowing the uses of collocations prepositions will help too.

Wish you best of luck!!


----------



## Mike95

Few things you can surely note which would allow you to get more marks in PTE.

1)Time Management is really important, you can save time by clicking next button as soon as you are done with the question, quickly recheck your answer once again mark my words this will really help.

2) Do not waste time on questions like multiple choices, over here they will give you 200 words write up, go through it once, read the question, answer if you sure else leave as multiple choices with multiple answers carry negative markings plus it will only fetch you 1 mark. so dont waste time.

3) Re-arrange para, 1 question could fetch you upto 4 reading points, try to link up the idea mentioned, if you are unsure go with ur gut, but dont panic or waste time.

4) Max fetchable points.
a) Speaking - read aloud, repeat sentence, answer short questions
b) Writing - dictation, blanks (3 types of blanks), summary and essay 
c) Reading - read aloud, blanks (2 types), highlight incorrect words, summary 
d) Listening - dictation, blanks, highlight incorrect words, answer short, blanks, repeat sentence.

Apart from these do not worry about other questions, even if you dont know the answer, type/select/speak anything. But most importantly RELAX.
Concentrate only on the areas which is mentioned above, you are sure to get 65 plus in all sections (subject to you response


----------



## Lady$Bird

bhavna1990 said:


> Hi ILovetoeat,
> 
> Did the customer service people get back to you. Also did you mail them on [email protected]? What did they advise you to do? I have exactly the same problem as you. I got the below scores.
> 
> Lietning 80
> Reading 73
> Speaking 35
> Writing 90
> 
> My speaking went exceptionally well in the exam and I have got 30/30 in TOEFL IBT and 9/9 in IELTS speaking in the past and my English is as good as a native speaker's. I am in shock and so confused as to what I need to improve. I am sure that there might have been some technical problem that I wasn't aware about. Please advise what happened with you!


Even I have faced the same problem. My scores are :

L - 85
R-73
S-54
W-89

I thought I did really well in speaking and was not bothered about the speaking score at all. I was expecting a low score in Reading because of re-order paragraphs. But when the results came, I was really shocked. I really thought there were some technical issues. What did you do it get it resolved from Pearson ?


----------



## Steiger

Mike95 said:


> Few things you can surely note which would allow you to get more marks in PTE.
> 
> 1)Time Management is really important, you can save time by clicking next button as soon as you are done with the question, quickly recheck your answer once again mark my words this will really help.
> 
> 2) Do not waste time on questions like multiple choices, over here they will give you 200 words write up, go through it once, read the question, answer if you sure else leave as multiple choices with multiple answers carry negative markings plus it will only fetch you 1 mark. so dont waste time.
> 
> 3) Re-arrange para, 1 question could fetch you upto 4 reading points, try to link up the idea mentioned, if you are unsure go with ur gut, but dont panic or waste time.
> 
> 4) Max fetchable points.
> a) Speaking - read aloud, repeat sentence, answer short questions
> b) Writing - dictation, blanks (3 types of blanks), summary and essay
> c) Reading - read aloud, blanks (2 types), highlight incorrect words, summary
> d) Listening - dictation, blanks, highlight incorrect words, answer short, blanks, repeat sentence.
> 
> Apart from these do not worry about other questions, even if you dont know the answer, type/select/speak anything. But most importantly RELAX.
> Concentrate only on the areas which is mentioned above, you are sure to get 65 plus in all sections (subject to you response


I got struck by time management really  I did not attempt three questions on filling out blanks


----------



## varumut

Hello Guys

As I wrote before, I gave the test yesterday and got results today. I can't believe my eyes. I gave toefl ibt a few weeks ago and got 74(i had to get 88). Pte saved my life. I only need 59 in pte but now I have 64 overall. Thank you guys for great tips. Hope you achieve your desired scores inshallah. btw I tried to speak with accent perhaps thats why my speaking score is lower  but enough here is my results:

L: 63
R:70
S: 60
W:65

Grammar: 65
Oral Fluency: 61
Pronunciation: 59
Spelling: 66
Vocabulary: 74
Written Discourse:90


----------



## bhavna1990

Lady$Bird said:


> Even I have faced the same problem. My scores are :
> 
> L - 85
> R-73
> S-54
> W-89
> 
> I thought I did really well in speaking and was not bothered about the speaking score at all. I was expecting a low score in Reading because of re-order paragraphs. But when the results came, I was really shocked. I really thought there were some technical issues. What did you do it get it resolved from Pearson ?


I wrote my exam on the 19th Oct and I don't have a solution yet. After speaking to their very irresponsible customer service I decided to email them. I am still waiting for a response but I will tell you when they reply. Quick question, did you press Next as soon as you gave the response or waited for waited for it to detect the silence for 3 secs and then click next?


----------



## Lady$Bird

bhavna1990 said:


> I wrote my exam on the 19th Oct and I don't have a solution yet. After speaking to their very irresponsible customer service I decided to email them. I am still waiting for a response but I will tell you when they reply. Quick question, did you press Next as soon as you gave the response or waited for waited for it to detect the silence for 3 secs and then click next?


In most of the questions, I waited for the recording to be completed. In read aloud, I waited for the recording to be complete. In Describe image sections, I finished talking just on time, but ran out of time in one of the re-tell lectures. Waited for the recording to complete in short answer section. BUT, in one of the short answer questions, the recording was not turning to "Completed" even after waiting for a minute or two. I thought it hasn't captured my answer and I repeated the answer. Still it was not turning to "Completed". The progress bar in the recording was moving damn slow and if I waited, I had to wait for another 20 mins before it turns Completed. LOL. In that question, I clicked Next and proceeded with the next question. But, I was tensed throughout the exam thinking that there might have been some problem with that question (that question alone. Didn't think that the whole speaking section would go for a toss). 
After finishing the exam, I thought of reporting the problem to the test centre people. But in that case, there is a chance that my results will be delayed. So, I thought of ignoring that, because I was confident that even if I lose marks in that question, I will get 80+ in speaking because I did well in other questions. But turned out to be wrong


----------



## bhavna1990

Lady$Bird said:


> In most of the questions, I waited for the recording to be completed. In read aloud, I waited for the recording to be complete. In Describe image sections, I finished talking just on time, but ran out of time in one of the re-tell lectures. Waited for the recording to complete in short answer section. BUT, in one of the short answer questions, the recording was not turning to "Completed" even after waiting for a minute or two. I thought it hasn't captured my answer and I repeated the answer. Still it was not turning to "Completed". The progress bar in the recording was moving damn slow and if I waited, I had to wait for another 20 mins before it turns Completed. LOL. In that question, I clicked Next and proceeded with the next question. But, I was tensed throughout the exam thinking that there might have been some problem with that question (that question alone. Didn't think that the whole speaking section would go for a toss).
> After finishing the exam, I thought of reporting the problem to the test centre people. But in that case, there is a chance that my results will be delayed. So, I thought of ignoring that, because I was confident that even if I lose marks in that question, I will get 80+ in speaking because I did well in other questions. But turned out to be wrong



So you and I have done the exact opposite thing. But scores are the same. So our low scores doesn't depend on that. Should be the microphone volume or some technical glitch. Have to tried PTE again? Did you get a different score in speaking?


----------



## Lady$Bird

bhavna1990 said:


> So you and I have done the exact opposite thing. But scores are the same. So our low scores doesn't depend on that. Should be the microphone volume or some technical glitch. Have to tried PTE again? Did you get a different score in speaking?


Planning to give another try soon. What about you ?


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

I am happy to inform all that my spouse cleared PTE-A test with 65 above in all modules in 2nd attempt:

1st attempt PTE-A: S/R/L/W = 90/90/68/64 (missed 1 mark in writing module :-( 

2nd attempt PTE-A: S/R/L/W = 90/87/90/90 (overall Score=90, great score)

Now I have to apply for ACS report for my spouse and then further process like EOI... 
Hope remaining process will go smoothly till granting final VISA. 

Thanks all the forum members for your valuable information/tips posted in this forum.


----------



## bhavna1990

Lady$Bird said:


> Planning to give another try soon. What about you ?


Plannning to write in a week. Let me know how your's goes. I will update mine.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats... thats great




Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to inform all that my spouse cleared PTE-A test with 65 above in all modules in 2nd attempt:
> 
> 1st attempt PTE-A: S/R/L/W = 90/90/68/64 (missed 1 mark in writing module :-(
> 
> 2nd attempt PTE-A: S/R/L/W = 90/87/90/90 (overall Score=90, great score)
> 
> Now I have to apply for ACS report for my spouse and then further process like EOI...
> Hope remaining process will go smoothly till granting final VISA.
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for your valuable information/tips posted in this forum.


----------



## bhavna1990

ShermD said:


> As I always said, this PTE-A test has major flaws that needs to be fixed ... it gives people with high scores who don't deserve that score and gives very low scores for those who are fluent ..


HI Sherm,

Do you really think it's flawed? I got a shocking 35 in speaking and I am a public speaker and consider my spoken language to be as good as a native speaker. Its ridiculous. And the worst part is I don't even know why that happened. How much did you get? And did you re-appear for the test?


----------



## Lady$Bird

bhavna1990 said:


> So you and I have done the exact opposite thing. But scores are the same. So our low scores doesn't depend on that. Should be the microphone volume or some technical glitch. Have to tried PTE again? Did you get a different score in speaking?


I have read stories of people in other forums who got perfect 90s in L,R&W but ended up with a 50 in Speaking, even after 6-7 attempts !!!. Is that even possible ? After reading a recent news on Pearson being on loss, I even started thinking that they are doing it on purpose, like IELTS, so that they can make money. Don't know the real cause. If you get any response from them, please do let me know.


----------



## osteo80

Lady$Bird said:


> I have read stories of people in other forums who got perfect 90s in L,R&W but ended up with a 50 in Speaking, even after 6-7 attempts !!!. Is that even possible ? After reading a recent news on Pearson being on loss, I even started thinking that they are doing it on purpose, like IELTS, so that they can make money. Don't know the real cause. If you get any response from them, please do let me know.


At least for PTE it is possible to achieve 90 unlike iELTS. You might still need to take multiple attempt though.


----------



## kkathare

Thank you so much for posting this link. Indeed it saved lot of money and more then that helped to access bunch of study materials. I hope you managed to score well in your exams. God bless ..


----------



## veeraa

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to inform all that my spouse cleared PTE-A test with 65 above in all modules in 2nd attempt:
> 
> 1st attempt PTE-A: S/R/L/W = 90/90/68/64 (missed 1 mark in writing module :-(
> 
> 2nd attempt PTE-A: S/R/L/W = 90/87/90/90 (overall Score=90, great score)
> 
> Now I have to apply for ACS report for my spouse and then further process like EOI...
> Hope remaining process will go smoothly till granting final VISA.
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for your valuable information/tips posted in this forum.


Amazing score! Convey my congratulation to your spouse. 

I wish you all the best for your future endeavors!!


----------



## bnkamal

Dear All,

I have finished my exam on 20th Oct and I want to give my feedback and I am sure this should be useful to everyone. 

Prior to this, I had given IELTS (Scored 7 - 8/7/6.5/6) and later I came to know about PTE through friends and then gave the first shot sometime around end of Aug and scored overall 59 with very minimal preparation to get to know about the format and the exam pattern. 

The initial experience (without any preparation) was speed and timing for the exam is very important, especially Reading section.. where 32 mins is just not sufficient to think.. we need to be extremely fast. Here is where I lost..
Speaking, 40 sec will be just finished before we complete, so what we need to speak should be framed properly.. Here is where I lost.
Writing, I scored pretty well of 66 as I haven't felt anything challenging here. May be my grammar was not that taken care in my first attempt.
Listening, I got around 62 or something. May be I lost in Multiple choice, dictation etc.,

However, I had given a 2nd attempt on Oct 20th with some preparation and I used the tips from this website a lots. I would like to thank everyone for contributing to this site all the tips and material. It was quite useful. 

Coming to my feedback on the second attempt. I have scored overall 75 (80/75/65/80).

Not to take any risk, this time I have prepared very well (Only McMillan and PTE Exam plus guides).. To be honest, all this was done in 3 weeks in parts due to busy work schedules. All the practices that I have done in the practice tests, I could never cross 65 score in my manual scoring.. So I have adopted a strategy, where not to lose at all, for example - Read aloud, Repeat sentence, Answer Short quest, Fill in the blanks, Dictation, Multiple choice only if I am sure with answer and no guesses, FIBs in listening, Mark missing words etc., these are sure shot we can score and not to miss anything.. rest we can pull it off with some tradeoff.. I guess this worked out well.

Coming back to the exam day, I was stuck in traffic and I reached the center just 5 mins before the start of exam.. quite tensed and felt, I might reflect this back on my exam.. As expected, all my tension has been reflected in the speaking section.. but I was quickly able to identify this and got back to normal as soon as possible.. But overall was not satisfied the way I have done speaking. At the back of my mind it was always going on that under any circumstances I will not go for other attempt.. So tried to focus as much as possible.. this put me back more tension..

Added to this, ONE VERY IMPORTANT OBSERVATION, I see the sequence of the format has been changed in my exam paper.. NEVER HEARD THIS FROM ANY FEEDBACK OF OTHERS..It was not the same order the way it was given until now.. For example, in the Reading section as started, I suddenly got the Fill in the blanks so on and so forth and last was Multiple choice - Multiple answer where time was a big issue to read and understand and pick the choices, anticipating this, I tried to finish as soon as possible the reading FIB, so that i get sometime for MC-MA.. Probably this dented my score in reading.. where I have scored only 65.

In Speaking too, I have noticed a difference, the time for the question has been dynamically changing.. its not that 40 sec I need to answer the image or read aloud.. or even re tell lecture.. I see for some questions, I got to know I need to answer in 25 secs and for some 35 secs and hardly very few for 40 secs.. This made me to rush my speaking / talk.. and here is where I was disappointed that I couldnt cover much of the image or lecture topics.. But I was happy to see that I scored 80 here.. 

I feel, there is always a catch in PTE Exam, on how the scoring is done.. I dont say its a flaw, but definitely there is a predefined scoring and if we start navigating within that scope I believe, scoring even 90 is not a big deal.. But we need to understand that minute scoring criteria.. I believe, pronunciation, ease of flow, avoid murmurring and I believe confidence in speaking.. matters a lot.. If you are confident, the flow would come.. this is what I could feel the key take away message in the preparation.

Other sections, i believe simple common sense guess work, works a lot.. especially eliminating wrong options which are never discussed in the passage or not in the lecture topic too..

Another most important in writing is, keep some time for REVIEW... this works a lot as we will type many spelling mistakes and this is totally in our control to avoid mistakes in this section by just simple REVIEW.

All I was in need of 65 in each module and I got the desired score and I am happy. Last but not the least, give it 100% with confidence, and I sure you can easily make it..

All the very best to all of you.. 
I am sure PTE standards will be raised time to time and I believe reduction in timing for answers is one of the observations and probably more will come in the future..


----------



## ShermD

Go through the following and please leave your advise on this ... gone through every post on this thread, read tips and tricks, read books all those things .. still couldn't pass the speaking section with 65 marks .. please share some tricks. 

Practice Test - B









Real Test - First attempt










Share your knowledge guys .. thanks a lot ..


----------



## Steiger

Guys I received my result. Even though I did not answer reading part (3 questions missed not even attempted at all) I still managed to get 75.

Reading 75
Listening 90
Writing 90
Speaking 80

I secured my position of Score 60, which is positive for me ( I intended to get 60 no more than that) but now I am aiming for 70!

Thanks a lot to this forum. I did IELTS once but after getting 6.5 on writing I was a bit shocked then I did PTE-A, which gave me each 7.0 at least.


----------



## bhavna1990

wolfskin said:


> The test was scheduled from 9:30 AM, however it started 10 to 15 mins late and by the time I was about to finish the "read aloud" sentences from speaking section the computer rebooted. After 10 minutes it turned up and one guy from the test center was along with me to debug the incident. The test started from the point I left, in fact it started from a point where I had to re attempt the last question. After finishing the test the test center refused me to provide an incident ID/ ticket number for the incident. However I have reported the issue to customer care (000800-440-2020). While talking to customer care I found them very dumb. First of all, they instead of take the issue on a positive note informed me that the test center will refuse the incident I am complaining about if escalated, later on after reminding them that the test station is recorded all through the test period they took my complaint and provided me a ticket number. This is absolutely ridiculous !!!
> 
> Now on score section the status is.
> 
> Delivery Successful - On hold
> Your exam results are not available at this time.


Hi Wolfskin,

I agree with you. the customer service people are so dumb! How many days did you have to wait for the result after lodging the incident report? Did your scores change after the report? I had a similar issue.


----------



## fhzard

Steiger said:


> Guys I received my result. Even though I did not answer reading part (3 questions missed not even attempted at all) I still managed to get 75.
> 
> Reading 75
> Listening 90
> Writing 90
> Speaking 80
> 
> I secured my position of Score 60, which is positive for me ( I intended to get 60 no more than that) but now I am aiming for 70!
> 
> Thanks a lot to this forum. I did IELTS once but after getting 6.5 on writing I was a bit shocked then I did PTE-A, which gave me each 7.0 at least.


congrats mate, you can easily get 79+ in reading if you attempt those three questions. What catagory of topics you think is easier to write. ( Like technology such as computer, television. Or education,environment topics)


----------



## Steiger

Wtf the score changed and i got 78 for reading.
.


----------



## thisarapc

Steiger said:


> Wtf the score changed and i got 78 for reading.
> .


Hey bro. Are you living in Australia ? I did my exam yesterday. But did not get the results yet. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## fhzard

Steiger said:


> Wtf the score changed and i got 78 for reading.
> .


Is it possible to change score. What if someone find they have passed but check again to see the score is an errod. That would be a shock. That was so sad you only need 1 more  In my last attempt the last three questions are just multiple choice single answer!


----------



## Steiger

fhzard said:


> Is it possible to change score. What if someone find they have passed but check again to see the score is an errod. That would be a shock. That was so sad you only need 1 more  In my last attempt the last three questions are just multiple choice single answer!


Ya a bit disappointed.. anyway I screwed my Reading test so I have no regret.


----------



## Steiger

thisarapc said:


> Hey bro. Are you living in Australia ? I did my exam yesterday. But did not get the results yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


No. I did not take the test in Australia.


----------



## thisarapc

Steiger said:


> No. I did not take the test in Australia.


Ok.. Thats why you got the results earlier.. Since you got nothing to lose.. You can con contact Pearson and ask for an explanation for changes happened to results.. By chance if you get 1 more mark in reading....

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyheartz

Steiger said:


> Guys I received my result. Even though I did not answer reading part (3 questions missed not even attempted at all) I still managed to get 75.
> 
> Reading 75
> Listening 90
> Writing 90
> Speaking 80
> 
> I secured my position of Score 60, which is positive for me ( I intended to get 60 no more than that) but now I am aiming for 70!
> 
> Thanks a lot to this forum. I did IELTS once but after getting 6.5 on writing I was a bit shocked then I did PTE-A, which gave me each 7.0 at least.


Hey Steiger,

Awesome score, mate! Really happy for you..

Gotta ask you something regarding the writing section..

1.What topic did you get and did you prepare for that topic beforehand?
2.Did you follow the 4 para style or other? How many words did you write?
3.If you have prepared for the topic, which source did you use?
4.Any specific phrase list you followed?

Plus any specific Tips that you might think was the secret of your perfect 90 score 

I am stuck at 66/67 range..need some improving but no idea what should i improve..Your advise would be really appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## lonelyheartz

Steiger said:


> Ya a bit disappointed.. anyway I screwed my Reading test so I have no regret.


In my first attempt, i missed 3 parts in reading too just like you but i still ended up getting 73 but in my second attempt i answered all of them and scored only 68 ..To be honest, now i feel that not answering was better than answering all..


----------



## afp85_19

lonelyheartz said:


> In my first attempt, i missed 3 parts in reading too just like you but i still ended up getting 73 but in my second attempt i answered all of them and scored only 68 ..To be honest, now i feel that not answering was better than answering all..


Remeber Multiple choice Questions - Multiple Answers carries negatives score in case you select one wrong, I´m taking the test next month and planning not to spend much time on this type of questions and save time for fill in the blanks and other part of reading sections


----------



## Steiger

lonelyheartz said:


> Hey Steiger,
> 
> Awesome score, mate! Really happy for you..
> 
> Gotta ask you something regarding the writing section..
> 
> 1.What topic did you get and did you prepare for that topic beforehand?
> 2.Did you follow the 4 para style or other? How many words did you write?
> 3.If you have prepared for the topic, which source did you use?
> 4.Any specific phrase list you followed?
> 
> Plus any specific Tips that you might think was the secret of your perfect 90 score
> 
> I am stuck at 66/67 range..need some improving but no idea what should i improve..Your advise would be really appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


To be honest with you, I did nothing to prepare for my writing. I constantly read news on different topics maybe this is the reason why I achieved a perfect score. Yes I followed 4 paragraph rules (intro - body - body - conclusion)

I do not have any formula. but I wrote only two sentences for intro and one sentence for conclusion I spent most of my words on body. Conclusion was just a reiteration of my position.


----------



## lonelyheartz

Steiger said:


> To be honest with you, I did nothing to prepare for my writing. I constantly read news on different topics maybe this is the reason why I achieved a perfect score. Yes I followed 4 paragraph rules (intro - body - body - conclusion)
> 
> I do not have any formula. but I wrote only two sentences for intro and one sentence for conclusion I spent most of my words on body. Conclusion was just a reiteration of my position.


I see..Thanks for the answer.Just a quick question, do you recall how many words did you write and did you use any punctuation like comma,semi colon etc?


----------



## Steiger

lonelyheartz said:


> I see..Thanks for the answer.Just a quick question, do you recall how many words did you write and did you use any punctuation like comma,semi colon etc?


Yes. I wrote about 250 words and did not use semi colon but of course used comma often.


----------



## lonelyheartz

Steiger said:


> Yes. I wrote about 250 words and did not use semi colon but of course used comma often.


Thanks mate! That helps a lot.

Good luck on your next phase..

Cheers!


----------



## Redbox

*Need help*

Hi guys, I need help, I had taken IELTS for 4 times and always missed on writing by .5, then when I read postings here, I'm hoping that PTE will be the answer, and had taken it for the 5th times. In all my PTE attempt my speaking test was always below 60, and what worst is that my last attempt was 40. I remember bending the mic a little to adjust it, does it have some effect on my score? Please provide guidance on how can I passed the speaking test. Thank you


----------



## dannyduke

Redbox said:


> Hi guys, I need help, I had taken IELTS for 4 times and always missed on writing by .5, then when I read postings here, I'm hoping that PTE will be the answer, and had taken it for the 5th times. In all my PTE attempt my speaking test was always below 60, and what worst is that my last attempt was 40. I remember bending the mic a little to adjust it, does it have some effect on my score? Please provide guidance on how can I passed the speaking test. Thank you


You'd better try another test center for PTE, your case might be because of technical issues.


----------



## venki4560

Can someone please provide me short answer questions?


----------



## Aniwill

Hi Guys,

How to improve scores on the Speaking section? I scored really less in this section and I find the describe images section quite challenging. My scores are as follows: L-69,S-49,R-73,W-90

I need 79 in all section for immigration purpose. Please help!


----------



## Lady$Bird

Steiger said:


> Wtf the score changed and i got 78 for reading.
> .


How did your score get changed? Did you report any issue or contact the customer care ?


----------



## lonelyheartz

Aniwill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How to improve scores on the Speaking section? I scored really less in this section and I find the describe images section quite challenging. My scores are as follows: L-69,S-49,R-73,W-90
> 
> I need 79 in all section for immigration purpose. Please help!


Hi Aniwill,

Your writing score is really impressive.

How did you prepare? any tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steiger

Lady$Bird said:


> How did your score get changed? Did you report any issue or contact the customer care ?


I downloaded the pdf at 9:00 am and it was 75 and then I re-opened it and got 78 instead. I have two copies stored in my drive.


----------



## Usernameless

venki4560 said:


> Can someone please provide me short answer questions?


I've found .doc file (attached) with following questions:

What is the time of the day just before the sunset
What is the highest point of a mountain
How many sides does a polygon (A closed plane figure bounded by straight sides) have
What is the study of plants
What is the study of animals
How many quarters does a calendar year have
How many months does a calendar year have
What is the table of contents at the beginning of a book called
How many years does a millennium have 
How many years does a decade have 
How many years does a Century have 
Where are ships anchored
What is the one word for " Pertaining to the sun"
What is the opposite of Complex
Branch of natural sciences dealing with composition of substances and their properties
The science of matter and energy and their interactions 
Science dealing with logic of quantity, shape and arrangement
A large body of water constituting a principal part of the hydrosphere
How many zeroes does one million have
How many zeroes does one billion have 
What is a Giraffe
a piece of enclosed land planted with fruit trees ?
It is the southernmost latitude where the Sun can be directly overhead
an area of land and its buildings, used for growing crops 
Any agreeable (pleasing and harmonious) sounds
An artistic form of auditory communication incorporating instrumental or vocal tones in a structured and continuous manner
he sounds produced by singers or musical instruments
a long poem, typically one derived from ancient oral tradition, narrating the deeds and adventures of heroic or legendary figures or the past history of a nation
Any of numerous plants of the orchid family usually having flowers of unusual shapes and beautiful colours
All the plant life in a particular region or period
All the animal life in a particular region or period
A piece of furniture with a writing surface and usually drawers or other compartments
A piece of furniture having a smooth flat top that is usually supported by one or more vertical legs
A set of data arranged in rows and columns
A seat for one person, with a support for the back
Preside over
A telecommunication system that transmits images of objects (stationary or moving) between distant points
A porch or entrance to a building consisting of a covered and often columned area
The front of a building
A building that houses a collection of books and other materials
A room where books are kept
A collection of literary documents or records kept for reference or borrowingA depository built to contain books and other materials for reading and study
(computing) a collection of standard programs and subroutines that are stored and available for immediate use
The science of mental life
The mental characteristics of a particular person
Any personal belief about how to live or how to
The rational investigation of questions about existence and knowledge and ethics
A belief (or system of beliefs) accepted as authoritative by some group or school
A periodic publication containing pictures and stories and articles of interest to those who purchase it or subscribe to it
A low woody perennial plant usually having several major stems
The main part of photosynthesis and transpiration in higher plants
The ripened reproductive part of a seed plant
A Government by a king or queen
A Government by one
A Government by the Nobles
A Government by the few
A Government by the officials
A Government by the people
A Government by the rich
A study of birds
A study of races
Absence of government
Belonging to the Middle Ages
Celebration of a hundredth year, once
General pardon for political offenders
One who is new to a trade or profession
One who looks on the bright side of things
One who looks on the dark side of things
One who speaks less
Practice of having several wives
Practice of having several husbands
Practice of having two wives or husbands
That is prohibited by law
That through which light cannot pass
That through which light can partly pass
That through which light can pass
That which is against law
A book written by an unknown author
What is A.M
What is P.M
0 degree longitude
The longitude that divides the earth in East and West hemispehere
What is A.D
What is B.C
A form of socialism that abolishes private ownership, favouring collectivism in a classless society
An economic system based on private ownership of capital
An economic system based on state ownership of capital
A doctrine that rejects religion and religious considerations 
An indentation of a shoreline larger than a cove but smaller than a gulf
A relatively flat highland
A division of an ocean or a large body of salt water partially enclosed by land
A large natural stream of water 
Someone who supervises the actors and directs the action in the production of a show 
Electronic equipment that converts sound into electrical signals that can be transmitted over distances and then converts received signals back into sounds
the part of a computer (a microprocessor chip) that does most of the data processing
An architectural partition with a height and length greater than its thickness; used to divide or enclose an area or to support another structure
The science or practice of drawing maps 
A line of latitude near but to the south of the north pole; it marks the northernmost point at which the sun is visible on the northern winter solstice and the southernmost point at which the midnight sun can be seen on the northern summer solstice
A line of latitude north of the south pole
180 degree longitude
90 degree N latitude 
90 degree S Latitude 
Existing in fact whether with lawful authority or not
The existing state of affairs
A long depression in the surface of the land that usually contains a river
A strip of land projecting into a body of water
Run at a moderately swift pace; run for exercise
FYI 
ASAP
UFO
DOB 
BTW
NASA 
An arm of a sea or ocean partly enclosed by land; larger than a bay
A low triangular area of alluvial deposits where a river divides before entering a larger body of water
The principal character in a work of fiction
The watery layer of the earth's surface; includes water vapour
A field of cultivated and mowed grass
relating to the sky
to make something become liquid through heating.
To cook foods (primarily meat) on a grill by using fire or hot coals
To cook in an oven by using heat.
To press and stretch dough, usually used with making bread
To transfer liquid from one container to another
To prepare food by heating it, so the food is not raw
To put two or more things together
To divide into small parts by rubbing on a serrated surface, usually used with cheese
To separate or divide by using a knife
To mix liquid ingredients by moving a spoon around in a circular motion
The existing state of affairs
An artisan who makes jewellery and other objects out of gold
A smith who forges and shapes iron with a hammer and anvil
A shop where hairdressers and beauticians work
A person who makes or repairs shoes


----------



## venki4560

Thanks alot Usernameless



Usernameless said:


> I've found .doc file (attached) with following questions:
> 
> What is the time of the day just before the sunset
> What is the highest point of a mountain
> How many sides does a polygon (A closed plane figure bounded by straight sides) have
> What is the study of plants
> What is the study of animals
> How many quarters does a calendar year have
> How many months does a calendar year have
> What is the table of contents at the beginning of a book called
> How many years does a millennium have
> How many years does a decade have
> How many years does a Century have
> Where are ships anchored
> What is the one word for " Pertaining to the sun"
> What is the opposite of Complex
> Branch of natural sciences dealing with composition of substances and their properties
> The science of matter and energy and their interactions
> Science dealing with logic of quantity, shape and arrangement
> A large body of water constituting a principal part of the hydrosphere
> How many zeroes does one million have
> How many zeroes does one billion have
> What is a Giraffe
> a piece of enclosed land planted with fruit trees ?
> It is the southernmost latitude where the Sun can be directly overhead
> an area of land and its buildings, used for growing crops
> Any agreeable (pleasing and harmonious) sounds
> An artistic form of auditory communication incorporating instrumental or vocal tones in a structured and continuous manner
> he sounds produced by singers or musical instruments
> a long poem, typically one derived from ancient oral tradition, narrating the deeds and adventures of heroic or legendary figures or the past history of a nation
> Any of numerous plants of the orchid family usually having flowers of unusual shapes and beautiful colours
> All the plant life in a particular region or period
> All the animal life in a particular region or period
> A piece of furniture with a writing surface and usually drawers or other compartments
> A piece of furniture having a smooth flat top that is usually supported by one or more vertical legs
> A set of data arranged in rows and columns
> A seat for one person, with a support for the back
> Preside over
> A telecommunication system that transmits images of objects (stationary or moving) between distant points
> A porch or entrance to a building consisting of a covered and often columned area
> The front of a building
> A building that houses a collection of books and other materials
> A room where books are kept
> A collection of literary documents or records kept for reference or borrowingA depository built to contain books and other materials for reading and study
> (computing) a collection of standard programs and subroutines that are stored and available for immediate use
> The science of mental life
> The mental characteristics of a particular person
> Any personal belief about how to live or how to
> The rational investigation of questions about existence and knowledge and ethics
> A belief (or system of beliefs) accepted as authoritative by some group or school
> A periodic publication containing pictures and stories and articles of interest to those who purchase it or subscribe to it
> A low woody perennial plant usually having several major stems
> The main part of photosynthesis and transpiration in higher plants
> The ripened reproductive part of a seed plant
> A Government by a king or queen
> A Government by one
> A Government by the Nobles
> A Government by the few
> A Government by the officials
> A Government by the people
> A Government by the rich
> A study of birds
> A study of races
> Absence of government
> Belonging to the Middle Ages
> Celebration of a hundredth year, once
> General pardon for political offenders
> One who is new to a trade or profession
> One who looks on the bright side of things
> One who looks on the dark side of things
> One who speaks less
> Practice of having several wives
> Practice of having several husbands
> Practice of having two wives or husbands
> That is prohibited by law
> That through which light cannot pass
> That through which light can partly pass
> That through which light can pass
> That which is against law
> A book written by an unknown author
> What is A.M
> What is P.M
> 0 degree longitude
> The longitude that divides the earth in East and West hemispehere
> What is A.D
> What is B.C
> A form of socialism that abolishes private ownership, favouring collectivism in a classless society
> An economic system based on private ownership of capital
> An economic system based on state ownership of capital
> A doctrine that rejects religion and religious considerations
> An indentation of a shoreline larger than a cove but smaller than a gulf
> A relatively flat highland
> A division of an ocean or a large body of salt water partially enclosed by land
> A large natural stream of water
> Someone who supervises the actors and directs the action in the production of a show
> Electronic equipment that converts sound into electrical signals that can be transmitted over distances and then converts received signals back into sounds
> the part of a computer (a microprocessor chip) that does most of the data processing
> An architectural partition with a height and length greater than its thickness; used to divide or enclose an area or to support another structure
> The science or practice of drawing maps
> A line of latitude near but to the south of the north pole; it marks the northernmost point at which the sun is visible on the northern winter solstice and the southernmost point at which the midnight sun can be seen on the northern summer solstice
> A line of latitude north of the south pole
> 180 degree longitude
> 90 degree N latitude
> 90 degree S Latitude
> Existing in fact whether with lawful authority or not
> The existing state of affairs
> A long depression in the surface of the land that usually contains a river
> A strip of land projecting into a body of water
> Run at a moderately swift pace; run for exercise
> FYI
> ASAP
> UFO
> DOB
> BTW
> NASA
> An arm of a sea or ocean partly enclosed by land; larger than a bay
> A low triangular area of alluvial deposits where a river divides before entering a larger body of water
> The principal character in a work of fiction
> The watery layer of the earth's surface; includes water vapour
> A field of cultivated and mowed grass
> relating to the sky
> to make something become liquid through heating.
> To cook foods (primarily meat) on a grill by using fire or hot coals
> To cook in an oven by using heat.
> To press and stretch dough, usually used with making bread
> To transfer liquid from one container to another
> To prepare food by heating it, so the food is not raw
> To put two or more things together
> To divide into small parts by rubbing on a serrated surface, usually used with cheese
> To separate or divide by using a knife
> To mix liquid ingredients by moving a spoon around in a circular motion
> The existing state of affairs
> An artisan who makes jewellery and other objects out of gold
> A smith who forges and shapes iron with a hammer and anvil
> A shop where hairdressers and beauticians work
> A person who makes or repairs shoes


----------



## Aniwill

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Aniwill,
> 
> Your writing score is really impressive.
> 
> How did you prepare? any tips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Well, I was surprised to see my writing score. Infact, I was expecting a low score in writing. Just go through the PTE essay topics so you have some good points ready for the essay and refer the Macmillan ebook.


----------



## lonelyheartz

Aniwill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I was surprised to see my writing score. Infact, I was expecting a low score in writing. Just go through the PTE essay topics so you have some good points ready for the essay and refer the Macmillan ebook.


How many words did you write? any specific style did you follow?


----------



## Aniwill

nolan.tellis said:


> Hi,
> So the Text book says to skip the word. On a serious note I dont think the points should reduce. Because As far as I know I too made 1 or 2 words mistake in read allowed however overall my reading was clear due to which I got 90 that full points in Speaking.
> 
> So prefer you to skip it and just read clearly and in a normal pace. There is ample of time for reading. So it should be good.


Hi nolan.tellis,

Your speaking score is very good. I took the PTE test and scored really low in speaking. How did you practice for the speaking section?


----------



## Aniwill

lonelyheartz said:


> How many words did you write? any specific style did you follow?


I kept the word count between 200-300 words. I think I wrote around 260 words for two essays. Both essays were opinion based so I used appropriate examples and concluded with my opinion on each.


----------



## hitinpandey

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


I appeared for both IELTS and PTE and got almost same score in both though i would say IELTS has much better pattern then PTE as during PTE Exam most often student need to think of what the question is about and want you to perform for which eats up your time.... But in IELTS exam pattern is simple and enormous amount of information and material available online.

And it's simply is myth that on same level one can score more in PTE only advantage is dates are available and results are quicker but now as the applicants are more they are also taking as long as 6 days to declare result.(mine took 6 days i appeared for exam in 10 Oct and got result in 16 Oct)


----------



## Steiger

When you filling out survey, I responded Why are you taking PTE Academic? as Study. Would this affect my chance of sending scores to DIBP?


----------



## peik85

Steiger said:


> When you filling out survey, I responded Why are you taking PTE Academic? as Study. Would this affect my chance of sending scores to DIBP?


I am not sure they will sent the answers of those questions to DIBP or not, they might just sent the score report. I am intending to take PTE to get 79+ in each. Looks like you almost got it, do you think it is possible for me? I got L8 R8 W7 S7.5 in my IELTS test.


----------



## dreamsanj

Steiger said:


> When you filling out survey, I responded Why are you taking PTE Academic? as Study. Would this affect my chance of sending scores to DIBP?


Well Dont worry, Once you get your scores. you can log in and select to send the Scores button. there just choose DIBP and thats done. they dont worry about all the stuff you filled in in the first place.
:juggle:


----------



## mahender8

If anyone can suggest any best PTE coaching institute in Delhi NCR....

pls suggest...


----------



## tanwark

Hi Mahender,

I would suggest buying the book "The Official Guide To PTE Academic With CD" from Amazon or any other site and go through the same. It also has a CD with 3 sample tests. These should be sufficient for preparation for the exam.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi folks, Anyone have experience in centre at Chandigarh sector 8c ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Anyone have experience of Gandhinagar, Gujarat test centre?


----------



## TittoJoy

Hi,
My wife has taken the exam today (2nd time). But the status is being shown as "Taken-Score not reportable". Last time the status was "Taken - Scores Reportable" and she got the result within 24 hours. Has anyone faced the same problem before ?


----------



## vivsontime

TittoJoy said:


> Hi,
> My wife has taken the exam today (2nd time). But the status is being shown as "Taken-Score not reportable". Last time the status was "Taken - Scores Reportable" and she got the result within 24 hours. Has anyone faced the same problem before ?


most probably tomorrow around 12 noon you will receive it.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## imrixkhan

Hi All,

if anyone have PTE gold Kit scored Test A or B is still unused, please share with me.

Thanks


----------



## eddie777881

Hey guys, I received the result for my 3rd attempt in PTE. 

L/R/S/W 73/75/81/75
Grammar: 79
Oral Fluency: 65
Pronunciation: 70
Spelling: 50
Vocabulary: 85
Written Discourse: 53

I am aiming for four 79s, could you guys please advise how to improve my marks further?
I am really struggling with the time in reading and writing, anyone who could kindly share your techniques in the time management? 

Many thanks in advance. 
Xx


----------



## SOURABH.C

Guys trying my luck today for 79 each..cheers


----------



## andrew64

*Changes in describe image format*

guys , recently friend of mine did speaking and had a shock in describe image . 

He got 3 describe image questions , where in each question it's self there were 3 types of graph ( pie , bar , line ) where normally each question will have only one type of graph . 

Anyone got the similar type of question and can anyone advise how to tackle these types of question .


----------



## Steiger

andrew64 said:


> guys , recently friend of mine did speaking and had a shock in describe image .
> 
> He got 3 describe image questions , where in each question it's self there were 3 types of graph ( pie , bar , line ) where normally each question will have only one type of graph .
> 
> Anyone got the similar type of question and can anyone advise how to tackle these types of question .


Just say those graphs.


----------



## andrew64

Steiger said:


> Just say those graphs.


Did you get similar of those ?


----------



## rahul1987

Although, I am sitting for PTE for the 1st time, but I also have the same fear. And the irony is here are no computer-based practice papers available for practice. The only thing that I can suggest is to buy scored paper from the official website. 
Also, it seems that PTE is changing the format, sequence and no# of the question in the actual exam.



eddie777881 said:


> Hey guys, I received the result for my 3rd attempt in PTE.
> 
> L/R/S/W 73/75/81/75
> Grammar: 79
> Oral Fluency: 65
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling: 50
> Vocabulary: 85
> Written Discourse: 53
> 
> I am aiming for four 79s, could you guys please advise how to improve my marks further?
> I am really struggling with the time in reading and writing, anyone who could kindly share your techniques in the time management?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> Xx


----------



## mahender8

tanwark said:


> Hi Mahender,
> 
> I would suggest buying the book "The Official Guide To PTE Academic With CD" from Amazon or any other site and go through the same. It also has a CD with 3 sample tests. These should be sufficient for preparation for the exam.


Hi Tanwark,

i send u a private msg..., pls look at that..


----------



## eddie777881

Yeah I realised that too mate

I did my first two exams back to June, they were relatively easier than the one I did couple days ago. I think it would be better to act quickly as the the exam tends to be more difficult.



rahul1987 said:


> Although, I am sitting for PTE for the 1st time, but I also have the same fear. And the irony is here are no computer-based practice papers available for practice. The only thing that I can suggest is to buy scored paper from the official website.
> Also, it seems that PTE is changing the format, sequence and no# of the question in the actual exam.


----------



## andrew64

eddie777881 said:


> Yeah I realised that too mate I did my first two exams back to June, they were relatively easier than the one I did couple days ago. I think it would be better to act quickly as the the exam tends to be more difficult.


What are new types of question you got compared to June dAys


----------



## eddie777881

Not necessarily new types, but the questions are trickier,

Questions in describe images were more like maps and pictures rather than the regular graphs(line/bar/pie/table etc).

As for the reading and listening, there were more questions but less time given to finish them. So I rushed them up and got bad scores. Probably it's because of my bad skills in time management. 

Dying to know some techniques in managing time properly.





andrew64 said:


> What are new types of question you got compared to June dAys


----------



## gagsaus

Hi Tanwark,

Could you please share some study and practice material for IELTS \ PTE offline or online...I am also Network Eng and trying to clear this marks hurdle.

Thanks,


----------



## TittoJoy

vivsontime said:


> most probably tomorrow around 12 noon you will receive it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


It has been more than 24 hours and we still didn't get the results. The status is "Taken - Score not reportable". Why is this status ? Usually it will be "Taken-Scores Reportable" and will get the score within 24 hours.


----------



## indy2aus

andrew64 said:


> guys , recently friend of mine did speaking and had a shock in describe image .
> 
> He got 3 describe image questions , where in each question it's self there were 3 types of graph ( pie , bar , line ) where normally each question will have only one type of graph .
> 
> Anyone got the similar type of question and can anyone advise how to tackle these types of question .


Hey, I got this in my last test. It was damn difficult. I couldn't focus on any graph and by the time I started mic was shut off. In addition to complex listening and reading. I got 20 complex questions in reading for 40 minutes. Listening was the toughest as lot of noise and back ground disturbance. All came together. 

I guess PTE is difficult exam than IELTS. 

I am feeling now that TOEFL is lot easier than all other tests. I am trying this and let all of you know.


----------



## andrew64

indy2aus said:


> Hey, I got this in my last test. It was damn difficult. I couldn't focus on any graph and by the time I started mic was shut off. In addition to complex listening and reading. I got 20 complex questions in reading for 40 minutes. Listening was the toughest as lot of noise and back ground disturbance. All came together. I guess PTE is difficult exam than IELTS. I am feeling now that TOEFL is lot easier than all other tests. I am trying this and let all of you know.


Was the pattern of listening question also changed


----------



## iamecstatic

I desperately need help to improve my speaking for PTE. 
I scored 51 in speaking (fluency - 40, Pronouniciation 44) . I did well in other sections : Reading,Writing -90, Listening - 75. I got scores of 6.5, 7 in ielts speaking so it has become worse in PTE.
Can the experts please provide some advice and tips to improve my speaking score?


----------



## indy2aus

andrew64 said:


> Was the pattern of listening question also changed


Yes lot of noise and back ground music. It seems PTE team doesn't know that I don't want back ground music. I got very less time and didn't keep up with timer. Suddenly I was shown doors and kicked out from the test. 
Lost 2 dictations: result, pathetic score than previous scores.


----------



## binsmyth

I have given this test so many times I have lost count. I don't know what i do wrong but I can't get 65 in speaking. I have taken classes and they say that my speaking is good but I have to speak louder. I think I am speaking louder, I don't know how loud do I speak. Does this even affect my score. 
I score really low in oral fluency and pronunciation. I did a mock test on tuesday and I got more than 70 in all even though I did lots of mistakes. I couldn't say any of the repeat the sentence correctly. Still I scored more than 70. 
I appeared for the exam I followed the advice and spoke loud and tried to finish my talking in 35 seconds. I did do some mistakes in some parts but the mistakes were not as bad in mock test. Still I got only 46 in my PTE-A.
I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I have given this test so many times and already thrown away more than 3000 dollars. My visa is about to finish. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## indy2aus

binsmyth said:


> I have given this test so many times I have lost count. I don't know what i do wrong but I can't get 65 in speaking. I have taken classes and they say that my speaking is good but I have to speak louder. I think I am speaking louder, I don't know how loud do I speak. Does this even affect my score.
> I score really low in oral fluency and pronunciation. I did a mock test on tuesday and I got more than 70 in all even though I did lots of mistakes. I couldn't say any of the repeat the sentence correctly. Still I scored more than 70.
> I appeared for the exam I followed the advice and spoke loud and tried to finish my talking in 35 seconds. I did do some mistakes in some parts but the mistakes were not as bad in mock test. Still I got only 46 in my PTE-A.
> I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I have given this test so many times and already thrown away more than 3000 dollars. My visa is about to finish. What am i doing wrong?


It seems, as per earlier suggestions, change test center!! All the best. Or else attempt TOEFL.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Dear All,

I have a query with regard to PTE-A Speaking.
In all of the practice tests, tips etc, I have seen that once we finish speaking before time allotted, we can click the "Next" button to go to next question. The mic will turn off if we do not speak for 3secs.

Is there a difference between "Auto Complete" and "forced Complete"?
What if I click "Next" when I finish well before the given time?

In case, I finish speaking before time, wait for the status to be "completed"(auto finish), meanwhile obviously my mic will turn off. When I g to the next question, will the mic open again by default, or it shuts off completely?

Which is the method to adopt to be in the safe zone?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Click Next. No problem


----------



## piusford

binsmyth said:


> I have given this test so many times I have lost count. I don't know what i do wrong but I can't get 65 in speaking. I have taken classes and they say that my speaking is good but I have to speak louder. I think I am speaking louder, I don't know how loud do I speak. Does this even affect my score.
> I score really low in oral fluency and pronunciation. I did a mock test on tuesday and I got more than 70 in all even though I did lots of mistakes. I couldn't say any of the repeat the sentence correctly. Still I scored more than 70.
> I appeared for the exam I followed the advice and spoke loud and tried to finish my talking in 35 seconds. I did do some mistakes in some parts but the mistakes were not as bad in mock test. Still I got only 46 in my PTE-A.
> I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I have given this test so many times and already thrown away more than 3000 dollars. My visa is about to finish. What am i doing wrong?


Someone on this forum had experienced the same situation as you, he got the desired score that is reflective of his practice score, only by changing exam center. Accoustic problem , I guess.


----------



## sfaridi

Dear Members,

Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance,

*Communicative Skills: * 
L68, R59, S67, W70
*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 90

*Communicative Skills: *
L72, R60, S81, W72
*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 69
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 77


----------



## andrew64

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members, Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance, Communicative Skills: L68, R59, S67, W70 Enabling Skills: Grammar 76 Oral Fluency 58 Pronunciation 78 Spelling 88 Vocabulary 65 Written Discourse 90 Communicative Skills: L72, R60, S81, W72 Enabling Skills: Grammar 77 Oral Fluency 68 Pronunciation 69 Spelling 87 Vocabulary 89 Written Discourse 77


Your enabling skills are quiet good for spelling and vocabulary so not sure why you couldn't get above 79 for writing , can you the score guide for writing what do they need ...


----------



## afp85_19

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance,
> 
> *Communicative Skills: *
> L68, R59, S67, W70
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 65
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> *Communicative Skills: *
> L72, R60, S81, W72
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 77



IMHO I believe you´re spending too much time with the MCQ - SA/MA ., and maybe selecting wrong answers in MA. 

Another point to consider is that you´re lacking of answer correctly the fill in the blanks section as well. Try to get to know more about collocations , I copied to you a link with academic words

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

Hope it helps bud , for sure next time you´ll get above 79+


----------



## rksundaram76

afp85_19 said:


> IMHO I believe you´re spending too much time with the MCQ - SA/MA ., and maybe selecting wrong answers in MA.
> 
> Another point to consider is that you´re lacking of answer correctly the fill in the blanks section as well. Try to get to know more about collocations , I copied to you a link with academic words
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf
> 
> Hope it helps bud , for sure next time you´ll get above 79+


Thanks for sharing the PDF link... it is very informative..
Guys like me who is missing collocations ....it would be very helpful..


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

andrew64 said:


> Your enabling skills are quiet good for spelling and vocabulary so not sure why you couldn't get above 79 for writing , can you the score guide for writing what do they need ...


Hi Guys,

Need help and advices on achieving 79+, I have alr2ady achieved 65+ my enabling skills are as followed please advice what to be focused more; apparently it looks like vocabulary and spelling is what i need to focus on:

Listening: 67
Reading: 68
Writing: 69
Speaking: 82

Enabling skills

Grammar: 63
Oral Fluency: 72
Pronunciation: 82
Spelling: 44
Vocabulary: 55
Written discourse: 90

Thanks.


----------



## vivsontime

afp85_19 said:


> IMHO I believe you´re spending too much time with the MCQ - SA/MA ., and maybe selecting wrong answers in MA.
> 
> Another point to consider is that you´re lacking of answer correctly the fill in the blanks section as well. Try to get to know more about collocations , I copied to you a link with academic words
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf
> 
> Hope it helps bud , for sure next time you´ll get above 79+


Thanks for the collocation list, Could you please guide me how can i utilize in reading section for fill in the blanks?


----------



## tanwark

Mahender, I didnt receive any PM....


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Guys anyone?

Need help and advices on achieving 79+, I have alr2ady achieved 65+ my enabling skills are as followed please advice what to be focused more; apparently it looks like vocabulary and spelling is what i need to focus on:

Listening: 67
Reading: 68
Writing: 69
Speaking: 82

Enabling skills

Grammar: 63
Oral Fluency: 72
Pronunciation: 82
Spelling: 44
Vocabulary: 55
Written discourse: 90

Thanks


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii I also need 79 each but finding it very hard


----------



## SOURABH.C

Waqas..what is ur occupation and total score??


----------



## rajwin502

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Guys anyone?
> 
> Need help and advices on achieving 79+, I have alr2ady achieved 65+ my enabling skills are as followed please advice what to be focused more; apparently it looks like vocabulary and spelling is what i need to focus on:
> 
> Listening: 67
> Reading: 68
> Writing: 69
> Speaking: 82
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar: 63
> Oral Fluency: 72
> Pronunciation: 82
> Spelling: 44
> Vocabulary: 55
> Written discourse: 90
> 
> Thanks


What seems evident is you need to improve on writing - spellings and grammar in particular. 
How comfortable are you with summarizing the text? 
I would assume your listening score could also be low due to the same reason. 
With regards reading, are you in a position to answer all questions within the specified time?
Which preparation material are you using? 
Are there specific sections that you find difficulty in?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

rajwin502 said:


> What seems evident is you need to improve on writing - spellings and grammar in particular.
> How comfortable are you with summarizing the text?
> I would assume your listening score could also be low due to the same reason.
> With regards reading, are you in a position to answer all questions within the specified time?
> Which preparation material are you using?
> Are there specific sections that you find difficulty in?


Well i am pretty comfortable with listening and speaking, whereas I am not sure about the spelling thing + with reading one can't say anything if the attempt was correct or wrong until its scored. 

Basically, I am not sure about reading thing.

I haven't used any of tge material as yet, I mean i haven't practied PTE. Just attempted it twice.

Any recommendations would be really helpful.


----------



## rajwin502

binsmyth said:


> I have given this test so many times I have lost count. I don't know what i do wrong but I can't get 65 in speaking. I have taken classes and they say that my speaking is good but I have to speak louder. I think I am speaking louder, I don't know how loud do I speak. Does this even affect my score.
> I score really low in oral fluency and pronunciation. I did a mock test on tuesday and I got more than 70 in all even though I did lots of mistakes. I couldn't say any of the repeat the sentence correctly. Still I scored more than 70.
> I appeared for the exam I followed the advice and spoke loud and tried to finish my talking in 35 seconds. I did do some mistakes in some parts but the mistakes were not as bad in mock test. Still I got only 46 in my PTE-A.
> I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I have given this test so many times and already thrown away more than 3000 dollars. My visa is about to finish. What am i doing wrong?


I had the same problem too and eventually succeeded in cracking it.
Firstly realize that the scoring is done by computer/software. So what it essentially is looking for is key words. 
When you describe graphs - temperature and rainfall for example - the keywords the software would be looking for are:
What does the graph describe? 
What are the units? 
Month of max temperature and rainfall
Month of minimum temperature and rainfall
One short sentence on overall trend. Say some additional info not directly indicated in the graph. 
For example- it does look like June seems to be the coolest month of the year. 

Secondly, being loud any clear in certainly important. 
Make a conscious attempt to speak without repeatation/ hesitation or pause
Speaking slowly is okay, but make sure the flow is continous and fluent. 
In case you are lost for words, you continue to say something fluently and without repeatation, even if they are not too relevant to the graph. 
Don't try to complete within 30-35 seconds, that doesn't help. You are only ending up missing an opportunity to provide more information especially on graphs. Remember this is a speaking test, trying to gauge your speaking ability. Speaking less doesn't help. You can keep talking toll the mic turns off. 

In the repeat sentence section, be conscious of the fact, that you need to start talking only after the mic turns on. 
There is a time lag from the sentence completion to the mic turning on. Should you start speaking immediately, the computer would not be recording your first few words, thereby lowering your score
As you would be aware there is no beep in this session to prompted you to start talking.

Lastly, in the 'read aloud' session, speak with some energy, as it you were teaching a group of students, or like a news reader. 


All the above tips work 100%, I improved my speaking score from 60 to 84. 

Good luck and let me know if you require any further assistance. 
Do also refer to the tips on the least few pages on 'Practice Plus', there are some good samples of what what the expectations are from the speaker.


----------



## vivsontime

rajwin502 said:


> I had the same problem too and eventually succeeded in cracking it.
> Firstly realize that the scoring is done by computer/software. So what it essentially is looking for is key words.
> When you describe graphs - temperature and rainfall for example - the keywords the software would be:
> What does the graph describe?
> What are the units?
> Month of max temperature.
> Month of minimum temperature.
> One short sentence on overall trend. Say some additional info not directly indicated in the graph.
> For example- it does look like June seems to be the coolest month of the year.
> 
> Secondly, being loud any clear in certainly important.
> Make a conscious attempt to speak without repeatation/ hesitation or pause
> Speaking slowly is okay, but make sure the flow is continous and fluent.
> In case you are lost for words, you continue to say something fluently and without repeatation, even if they are not too relevant to the graph.
> 
> Lastly, in the 'read aloud' session, speak with some energy, as it you were teaching a group of students, or like a news reader.
> 
> All the above tips work 100%, I improved my speaking score from 60 to 84.
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you require any further assistance.
> Do also refer to the tips on the least few pages on 'Practice Plus', there are some good samples of what what the expectations are from the speaker.


Could you please provide some tips for reading section?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajwin502 said:


> I had the same problem too and eventually succeeded in cracking it.
> Firstly realize that the scoring is done by computer/software. So what it essentially is looking for is key words.
> When you describe graphs - temperature and rainfall for example - the keywords the software would be looking for are:
> What does the graph describe?
> What are the units?
> Month of max temperature and rainfall
> Month of minimum temperature and rainfall
> One short sentence on overall trend. Say some additional info not directly indicated in the graph.
> For example- it does look like June seems to be the coolest month of the year.
> 
> Secondly, being loud any clear in certainly important.
> Make a conscious attempt to speak without repeatation/ hesitation or pause
> Speaking slowly is okay, but make sure the flow is continous and fluent.
> In case you are lost for words, you continue to say something fluently and without repeatation, even if they are not too relevant to the graph.
> Don't try to complete within 30-35 seconds, that doesn't help. You are only ending up missing an opportunity to provide more information especially on graphs. Remember this is a speaking test, trying to gauge your speaking ability. Speaking less doesn't help. You can keep talking toll the mic turns off.
> 
> In the repeat sentence section, be conscious of the fact, that you need to start talking only after the mic turns on.
> There is a time lag from the sentence completion to the mic turning on. Should you start speaking immediately, the computer would not be recording your first few words, thereby lowering your score
> As you would be aware there is no beep in this session to prompted you to start talking.
> 
> Lastly, in the 'read aloud' session, speak with some energy, as it you were teaching a group of students, or like a news reader.
> 
> 
> All the above tips work 100%, I improved my speaking score from 60 to 84.
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you require any further assistance.
> Do also refer to the tips on the least few pages on 'Practice Plus', there are some good samples of what what the expectations are from the speaker.


Hi rajwin,

I have a doubt in speaking section.

In any of sub sections in speaking,once we are done, should we wait for 3 seconds for the mic to turn off and once we see completed on screen then should click on Next or we can directly click on Next as soon as we have completed speaking.
Please let me know based on your experience. Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## andrew64

Guys for summarize sentence , if we can finish summarize sentence in 5 - 8 mins and go to next question will it give any advantage in terms of time management ...


----------



## rajwin502

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi rajwin,
> 
> I have a doubt in speaking section.
> 
> In any of sub sections in speaking,once we are done, should we wait for 3 seconds for the mic to turn off and once we see completed on screen then should click on Next or we can directly click on Next as soon as we have completed speaking.
> Please let me know based on your experience. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards.


Go ahead and click next. Absolutely no problem You can save some time, although that. is not a constraint in speaking module. Tried and tested, I have researched every aspect of this test


----------



## dakshjhingan

*PTE- A exam*

hi , yeah i have appeared for this exam. Its relatively easier than IELTS, but its very time bound and scoring is complicated. U need to practice before


----------



## rajwin502

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Well i am pretty comfortable with listening and speaking, whereas I am not sure about the spelling thing + with reading one can't say anything if the attempt was correct or wrong until its scored.
> 
> Basically, I am not sure about reading thing.
> 
> I haven't used any of tge material as yet, I mean i haven't practied PTE. Just attempted it twice.
> 
> Any recommendations would be really helpful.


In my opinion you need a more focused approach if you are serious about 79 .
on reading, you first need to understand where you are going wrong or areas to improve. 
There are couple of ways to do that- use PTE official guide or MacMillan test builder, and go through a few reading tests. Assess wherever you are making mistakes by using the answer keys. 
Take up additional exercises on your weakness areas - be it rearrange paragraphs or multiple choice multiple answers. You must be aware of negative marking on the later type of questions. 

You can PM me your email I'd and I can send you the link to my Google drive for you to download MacMillan test builder. 

My assessment is your writing and listening scores are low on account of your spellings. You will need someone to get your writing assessed to determine the improvement areas and work upon them.


----------



## sfaridi

afp85_19 said:


> IMHO I believe you´re spending too much time with the MCQ - SA/MA ., and maybe selecting wrong answers in MA.
> 
> Another point to consider is that you´re lacking of answer correctly the fill in the blanks section as well. Try to get to know more about collocations , I copied to you a link with academic words
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf
> 
> Hope it helps bud , for sure next time you´ll get above 79+


Thanks for your support and motivation to get a better score in the next attempt.


----------



## sfaridi

Dear Members,

Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance. Any preparation material would be highly appreciated.

*Communicative Skills:* 
L68, R59, S67, W70
*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 90

*Communicative Skills: *
L72, R60, S81, W72
*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 69
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 77


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi folks. Can anyone tell me about speaking section whether we should speak fast or low and how to increase oral fluency and pronunciation


----------



## ShermD

Can someone upload or write some good phrases/ sentences to say in the retell lecture .. for instance : "This lecture provides brief information on the ...... " etc ... 

now we don't see "nicemathan" fellow in the thread why is that .. ?


----------



## nolan.tellis

Mukeshdawar said:


> I reckon in this forum some members might be busy but some members always shown online and from last week I couldn't receive any single reply from anyone on my post. I can't understand why some members couldn't help others once they achieved their desired score.


Hi,
Yes i Have done that book and is worth. It takes about 10 days for it including CD.
If your friend can speak like talking to a friend and sill not cleared PTE i would recommend IELTS as speaking is to a person on the other side.

But I think writing in IELTS is a bit which I was not comfortable with hence took PTE.


----------



## Rehan77

Hi All,

What are the tips for achieving good score (79+) in Writing?
How much does that depend on vocabulary?

Regards


----------



## Steiger

Rehan77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the tips for achieving good score (79+) in Writing?
> How much does that depend on vocabulary?
> 
> Regards


use synonyms much as possible. For example, a myriad of, a variety of, a lot of, choices are versatile etc.


----------



## lonelyheartz

Hi All,

I have a general question regarding PTE..

Lets say i have achieved 65+ score in my PTE exam already but i want to improve and attempt another test..If i do not get 65+ (get less that 65)...will the previous result still be valid and can i use the previous one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
As per the recent updates, there are some changes in the format of PTE-A. Reading sections have become more difficult in terms of the complexity and number of questions. Re-order paragraphs are having a minimum of 6 sentences. Also, there are 20 questions to be answered in 40 sec. Fill in the blank sections do not have simple propositions anymore. 
Also, in describe image section, there are multiple graphs and maps on the same page which are very difficult to understand and explain in 40 sec. Also, the number of graphs and bar diagrams are reduced, which are being replaced by complex floor plans and process flow diagrams. In answer short questions, more questions are based on a given image/table/graph on the screen than direct questions.
In Listening section also, the recordings are really distorted. 

All these make it really difficult for people like me who are struggling to get 79, to make the total points 65 or more. As per 9th october results, no invitations are sent for 60 poniters for 2613 category. Usually for 60 pointers, invitations will be sent after a waiting period of 4 months.
Experts, any thoughts on this?


----------



## lonelyheartz

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> As per the recent updates, there are some changes in the format of PTE-A. Reading sections have become more difficult in terms of the complexity and number of questions. Re-order paragraphs are having a minimum of 6 sentences. Also, there are 20 questions to be answered in 40 sec. Fill in the blank sections do not have simple propositions anymore.
> Also, in describe image section, there are multiple graphs and maps on the same page which are very difficult to understand and explain in 40 sec. Also, the number of graphs and bar diagrams are reduced, which are being replaced by complex floor plans and process flow diagrams. In answer short questions, more questions are based on a given image/table/graph on the screen than direct questions.
> In Listening section also, the recordings are really distorted.
> 
> All these make it really difficult for people like me who are struggling to get 79, to make the total points 65 or more. As per 9th october results, no invitations are sent for 60 poniters for 2613 category. Usually for 60 pointers, invitations will be sent after a waiting period of 4 months.
> Experts, any thoughts on this?


Can't say much about the waiting time for invitation but i can definitely say that the formats are getting tougher and personally i feel that its much more difficult to get 79 now than is was before...Took the test 2 times and both times Reading section had 19 ques and 35 and 37 mins to finish and listening is really distorted as you said..


----------



## kraviraj82

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> As per the recent updates, there are some changes in the format of PTE-A. Reading sections have become more difficult in terms of the complexity and number of questions. Re-order paragraphs are having a minimum of 6 sentences. Also, there are 20 questions to be answered in 40 sec. Fill in the blank sections do not have simple propositions anymore.
> Also, in describe image section, there are multiple graphs and maps on the same page which are very difficult to understand and explain in 40 sec. Also, the number of graphs and bar diagrams are reduced, which are being replaced by complex floor plans and process flow diagrams. In answer short questions, more questions are based on a given image/table/graph on the screen than direct questions.
> In Listening section also, the recordings are really distorted.
> 
> All these make it really difficult for people like me who are struggling to get 79, to make the total points 65 or more. As per 9th october results, no invitations are sent for 60 poniters for 2613 category. Usually for 60 pointers, invitations will be sent after a waiting period of 4 months.
> Experts, any thoughts on this?


Exactly, when I took the actual test last month, the speaking section's describe image was toughest, it had a complex graphs and images (multiple lines, maps with more information), but somehow managed to take 76.

In practice test, listening was the easiest for me completing before 10 mins, but in actual test, the no. of questions were more and couldn't complete on time and was not even able to attend the dictation and score only 56 

Trying my best to score 79.


----------



## veer143

Hello freinds.I have given exam few times but not able to get 65 each.I am getting less in speaking part as I am pressing next after reading aloud before recording is completed.So freinds can anyone suggest if you press next before the recording is completed itself does it make any difference in score.


----------



## TittoJoy

TittoJoy said:


> It has been more than 24 hours and we still didn't get the results. The status is "Taken - Score not reportable". Why is this status ? Usually it will be "Taken-Scores Reportable" and will get the score within 24 hours.


Hi,
The test happened on 23rd and we still didn't get the score. Status is still "Taken-Score not reportable". Has anyone faced this issue before ? How long will it take in this case for the results to be updated ?


----------



## ShermD

TittoJoy said:


> Hi,
> The test happened on 23rd and we still didn't get the score. Status is still "Taken-Score not reportable". Has anyone faced this issue before ? How long will it take in this case for the results to be updated ?


They ask for 5 days maximum to issue the results .. although it's very common to receive a result within 24 hours, Pearson guys are not bound to release your results until 5 days has passed. so, be patient .. it can happen time to time ..


----------



## ShermD

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> As per the recent updates, there are some changes in the format of PTE-A. Reading sections have become more difficult in terms of the complexity and number of questions. Re-order paragraphs are having a minimum of 6 sentences. Also, there are 20 questions to be answered in 40 sec. Fill in the blank sections do not have simple propositions anymore.
> Also, in describe image section, there are multiple graphs and maps on the same page which are very difficult to understand and explain in 40 sec. Also, the number of graphs and bar diagrams are reduced, which are being replaced by complex floor plans and process flow diagrams. In answer short questions, more questions are based on a given image/table/graph on the screen than direct questions.
> In Listening section also, the recordings are really distorted.
> 
> All these make it really difficult for people like me who are struggling to get 79, to make the total points 65 or more. As per 9th october results, no invitations are sent for 60 poniters for 2613 category. Usually for 60 pointers, invitations will be sent after a waiting period of 4 months.
> Experts, any thoughts on this?


You're correct I experienced this. Reading is tough .. for re-order parah, I had minimum 6 sentences ... You'll be amazed in the fill in the blanks section sometimes


----------



## bhavna1990

Has anyone here lodged an incident report? Has there been any changes in scores? What is the general advice given? Please advise.


----------



## TittoJoy

ShermD said:


> They ask for 5 days maximum to issue the results .. although it's very common to receive a result within 24 hours, Pearson guys are not bound to release your results until 5 days has passed. so, be patient .. it can happen time to time ..


Thanks for the update. 

This waiting period is really killing, especially after the test being so horrible.


----------



## Lady$Bird

ShermD said:


> You're correct I experienced this. Reading is tough .. for re-order parah, I had minimum 6 sentences ... You'll be amazed in the fill in the blanks section sometimes


They are making it tougher and tougher. 

Those who got 3 sentences in re-order paragraphs and peropositions in fill in the blanks must be really lucky. 

People who were fed up with IELTS found PTE very easy in the beginning. Now, Pearson also is changing the standards. So, those who need 20 points from Language really need to struggle.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Has anyone given the test in "The Chopra's" , Bangalore? How is the test center ? Among the 2 test centers in Bangalore, Pearson Professional Centers seems to be full all the times and there are plenty of seats available in the Chopra's. Is there any specific reason why nobody is chosing this center ?


----------



## vivsontime

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone given the test in "The Chopra's" , Bangalore? How is the test center ? Among the 2 test centers in Bangalore, Pearson Professional Centers seems to be full all the times and there are plenty of seats available in the Chopra's. Is there any specific reason why nobody is chosing this center ?


The Chopara's is a kind of okay, It's does not offer best quality in terms of facilities for example HeadPhone and monitor.

I found the official center much more neat and clean with better facilities.

The edge which you will have in Chopra's is space between cubicles. The area of test center is also greater compared to official Pearson center.


----------



## arvindnitm

Yesterday, I received my test score and missed by couple of points in all three sections. Please suggest me the best way to break the big barrier of 65.

1st attempt :LRSW-54,66,70,54

2nd Attempt:LRSW- 61,60,63,68


Skills 1st- 2nd
Grammer :49 83
Fluency :54 50
Pro :66 61
Spell :20 46
Vocab :66 72
WD :53 90



Thanks in advance,


----------



## mahender8

Hi,

can anyone suggest for a beginner like me, how to start prepare for PTE.........to get 65+


----------



## DevDev

Guys, 
I gave practice tests and then appeared for actual exam. Throughout I have been receiving 62-63 in reading and speaking sections. Writing and listening is comfortably above 75. Any specific input to increase reading and speaking marginally to take it above 65? 
Results: LRSW 79, 63, 62, 80
enabling skills- grammar:79, Oral Fluency: 57, Pronunciation: 64, Spelling:88, Vocabulary: 75, Written discourse: 90

Really feel to be in dead-lock situation.


----------



## rajwin502

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a general question regarding PTE..
> 
> Lets say i have achieved 65+ score in my PTE exam already but i want to improve and attempt another test..If i do not get 65+ (get less that 65)...will the previous result still be valid and can i use the previous one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you can use the previous one as long as it is within the validity period of 2 years


----------



## rajwin502

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone given the test in "The Chopra's" , Bangalore? How is the test center ? Among the 2 test centers in Bangalore, Pearson Professional Centers seems to be full all the times and there are plenty of seats available in the Chopra's. Is there any specific reason why nobody is chosing this center ?


I would actually strongly recommend Chopra's when compared to other centers including Pearson. 
The advantages are:
1.Quick registration process in comparison to others. 
2 Decent space between each workstation. You don't tend that get disturbed as much by others speaking in comparison to Pearson center. 
3 Limited number of people during each test, making it less noisy and easier to concentrate. 
4. May be a coincidence, but my best scores were from Chopra's-Bangalore. Have also taken up tests at Chennai and Delhi. 

The main disadvantage to me was the cleanliness of washroom, it was pathetic.


----------



## devabe2005

*How to improve in all the categories. Please help.*

I wrote test B score test in which i scored 63 for writing. Pronounciation i scored 28 how to improve that. Please help.

Listening 57
Reading 50
Speaking 48
Writing 63


Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 28
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 75



The two essay i got in Scored test - PTE Test B. Please help what problem in my essay.

Essay 1
Violence portrayed on TV and in the movies leads to an increase in crime in our society. People who watch violent movies are more likely to become criminals. Do you agree or disagree?


In this modern world, violent movies and television programs are increase crime in the society. Youngsters who watch the violent scenes are become criminals. It is wise to say that the violent movies and TV programs are influence people to commit crime. Lets see more details about demerits of the violent films and television programs.

Moreover, the youngsters especially teenagers are addicted towards the violent movies and TV programs. They want to commit same type of violent to their parents, teachers and friends. For example, in India, increase in violent movies cause youngsters to commit more crime. They want to do the same in real life and become offenders. It is clear that the violent movies are the great cause of the creating criminals.

Furthermore, mentally ill people watch the violent movies and commit same type of crime depicted in the movie. For example, recent murder of a american woman in the California is same as the violence in the movie. The offender cut the throat of the woman and stab on the stomach with knife as similar to the commited crime in a famous movie. Therefore, it is evident that the violent movies give idea to the criminals to commit crime.

In conclusion, by analyzing the disadvantages of the violent movies and TV programs; it is clear that the violent movies are the great cause of the crime. Therefore, it is necessary for the government and individual to prevent producing of the violent movies by providing strict rules in censorship.




Essay 2

'It is as important for school children to study music, art and sport as it is for them to become literate and numerate.' How far do you agree with this statement? Support your point of view with reasons and / or examples from your own experience.

In this modern world, the school children are very much interested to study music, dance, art and sports to become literate. The youngsters enthusiastic in learning new things and to show their talents. Therefore, it is wise to say that the school children allowed to learn art which develop their personal, social and extra curricular skills. Let us see more details about the merits of the learning art by the school children.

Moreover, school children are very excellent in learning new skills and would be helpful for them to get a career opportunity. For example, in India the students are encouraged to learn music and dance at the young age and they show their brilliance in their school and other competitions. It helps them to become popular and to get the career in music or dance at the young age. Therefore, it is clear that the learning music and dance help to improve talents and more job opportunites.

Furthermore, school children improve their personal skills like memory while learning art. To illustrate, learning music need more concentration, discipline and recollecting skills for the students. Therefore, it is clear that the students learn personal skills by learning art.

In conclusion, by analyzing the benefits of the learning of art by the school students; it is clear that the school students get enormous career options and improve their skills in all type of the art. School children learn art and live a prosperous life in the future.


----------



## DevDev

*suggestions required for read aloud for reading and speaking*

Guys, 
I gave practice tests and then appeared for actual exam. Throughout I have been receiving 62-63 in reading and speaking sections. Writing and listening is comfortably above 75. Any specific input to increase reading and speaking marginally to take it above 65? 
Results: LRSW 79, 63, 62, 80
enabling skills- grammar:79, Oral Fluency: 57, Pronunciation: 64, Spelling:88, Vocabulary: 75, Written discourse: 90

I think it's primarily read aloud that is causing all troubles. 

Can anyone suggest some concrete ways to improve reading and speaking marginally. I am planning to take next test on 17th Nov. Your valuable suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## ankit_smart

DevDev said:


> Guys,
> I gave practice tests and then appeared for actual exam. Throughout I have been receiving 62-63 in reading and speaking sections. Writing and listening is comfortably above 75. Any specific input to increase reading and speaking marginally to take it above 65?
> Results: LRSW 79, 63, 62, 80
> enabling skills- grammar:79, Oral Fluency: 57, Pronunciation: 64, Spelling:88, Vocabulary: 75, Written discourse: 90
> 
> I think it's primarily read aloud that is causing all troubles.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some concrete ways to improve reading and speaking marginally. I am planning to take next test on 17th Nov. Your valuable suggestions are highly appreciated.


For reading you should refer to my link it's some where around 436 page. There you can find a website for pte academic WordPress like that. Use that, it have all the links you need for practice


----------



## se29m

This forum helped me a lot regarding my PTE. Luckily, I was able to get good scores on my first take.

For those taking PTE, just focus..focus..focus... It is very important. Don't be distracted by the sounds on your surroundings. Make your voice louder and smile while speaking. Use templates for Describe Image and Re Tell Lecture. Close your eyes during repeat sentences. Learn how to do IELTS essay for Writing section. Read the instructions carefully. Allot extra 1 minute or 30 seconds for checking before submitting an answer.

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Hi Guys

Just sat for PTE today . It was so difficult. My first attempt i was bit behind in writing (63) . But I hope this time I wont get that even. The structure was changed a bit. Listening section was so hard and very fast even the reading. But reorder para was better than last time.

Essay I got : How influential is your background to achieve your goals... something similar to this

For describe images there was a question about world map and i got stuck there..((

Wish me luck..


----------



## se29m

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just sat for PTE today . It was so difficult. My first attempt i was bit behind in writing (63) . But I hope this time I wont get that even. The structure was changed a bit. Listening section was so hard and very fast even the reading. But reorder para was better than last time.
> 
> Essay I got : How influential is your background to achieve your goals... something similar to this
> 
> For describe images there was a question about world map and i got stuck there..((
> 
> Wish me luck..


Good Luck and I hope you get the scores you needed.. :cheer2:


----------



## JK123

arvindnitm said:


> Yesterday, I received my test score and missed by couple of points in all three sections. Please suggest me the best way to break the big barrier of 65.
> 
> 1st attempt :LRSW-54,66,70,54
> 
> 2nd Attempt:LRSW- 61,60,63,68
> 
> 
> Skills 1st- 2nd
> Grammer :49 83
> Fluency :54 50
> Pro :66 61
> Spell :20 46
> Vocab :66 72
> WD :53 90
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Hi,

You have got better score than what I got in my practice test. The real test is a bit easier than the practice one. You will get 65+ in each section. Good luck.


----------



## JK123

devabe2005 said:


> I wrote test B score test in which i scored 63 for writing. Pronounciation i scored 28 how to improve that. Please help.
> 
> Listening 57
> Reading 50
> Speaking 48
> Writing 63
> 
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 28
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> 
> 
> The two essay i got in Scored test - PTE Test B. Please help what problem in my essay.
> 
> Essay 1
> Violence portrayed on TV and in the movies leads to an increase in crime in our society. People who watch violent movies are more likely to become criminals. Do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> In this modern world, violent movies and television programs are increase crime in the society. Youngsters who watch the violent scenes are become criminals. It is wise to say that the violent movies and TV programs are influence people to commit crime. Lets see more details about demerits of the violent films and television programs.
> 
> Moreover, the youngsters especially teenagers are addicted towards the violent movies and TV programs. They want to commit same type of violent to their parents, teachers and friends. For example, in India, increase in violent movies cause youngsters to commit more crime. They want to do the same in real life and become offenders. It is clear that the violent movies are the great cause of the creating criminals.
> 
> Furthermore, mentally ill people watch the violent movies and commit same type of crime depicted in the movie. For example, recent murder of a american woman in the California is same as the violence in the movie. The offender cut the throat of the woman and stab on the stomach with knife as similar to the commited crime in a famous movie. Therefore, it is evident that the violent movies give idea to the criminals to commit crime.
> 
> In conclusion, by analyzing the disadvantages of the violent movies and TV programs; it is clear that the violent movies are the great cause of the crime. Therefore, it is necessary for the government and individual to prevent producing of the violent movies by providing strict rules in censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essay 2
> 
> 'It is as important for school children to study music, art and sport as it is for them to become literate and numerate.' How far do you agree with this statement? Support your point of view with reasons and / or examples from your own experience.
> 
> In this modern world, the school children are very much interested to study music, dance, art and sports to become literate. The youngsters enthusiastic in learning new things and to show their talents. Therefore, it is wise to say that the school children allowed to learn art which develop their personal, social and extra curricular skills. Let us see more details about the merits of the learning art by the school children.
> 
> Moreover, school children are very excellent in learning new skills and would be helpful for them to get a career opportunity. For example, in India the students are encouraged to learn music and dance at the young age and they show their brilliance in their school and other competitions. It helps them to become popular and to get the career in music or dance at the young age. Therefore, it is clear that the learning music and dance help to improve talents and more job opportunites.
> 
> Furthermore, school children improve their personal skills like memory while learning art. To illustrate, learning music need more concentration, discipline and recollecting skills for the students. Therefore, it is clear that the students learn personal skills by learning art.
> 
> In conclusion, by analyzing the benefits of the learning of art by the school students; it is clear that the school students get enormous career options and improve their skills in all type of the art. School children learn art and live a prosperous life in the future.


Hi,
Below are some points from my side.

1. The first paragraph should have something like In my opinion/in my view as the last line. Try to write one or two sentence about the topic and mention your opinion.Try to use words different from what is given in the topic.

2.The second paragraph should start with to begin with/first and foremost/to start with instead of moreover.

3. There are lot of grammatical mistakes in the essay.Try to avoid them.(below points are from first essay only).

commited -> committed
television programs are *increasing* crime in the society. 
violent scenes are *becoming* criminals.
TV programs are *influencing* people to 
in violent movies *causes *youngsters

Good luck.


----------



## sm_1

se29m said:


> This forum helped me a lot regarding my PTE. Luckily, I was able to get good scores on my first take.
> 
> For those taking PTE, just focus..focus..focus... It is very important. Don't be distracted by the sounds on your surroundings. Make your voice louder and smile while speaking. Use templates for Describe Image and Re Tell Lecture. Close your eyes during repeat sentences. Learn how to do IELTS essay for Writing section. Read the instructions carefully. Allot extra 1 minute or 30 seconds for checking before submitting an answer.
> 
> Good luck guys!!!


Hi , You mentioned in your post that "Use templates for Describe Image and Re Tell Lecture." Can you please share the template which you use in your practice and actual test? It will be a great help for all of us.
Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## se29m

sm_1 said:


> Hi , You mentioned in your post that "Use templates for Describe Image and Re Tell Lecture." Can you please share the template which you use in your practice and actual test? It will be a great help for all of us.
> Thanks in advance !!!


Just before going into the actual exam, prepare templates such as:
This chart is about _______________
The trend shows __________________
something like that.
So when the exam date comes, it will be easier for you


----------



## ahmadTheLast

When you are registering for the test, you have an option to send the score to the concerned body for e.g. Dept of Immigration Australia. You can opt not to send the score. May be if you score well later - you can chose to report.


----------



## eng.mohannad

se29m said:


> This forum helped me a lot regarding my PTE. Luckily, I was able to get good scores on my first take.
> 
> For those taking PTE, just focus..focus..focus... It is very important. Don't be distracted by the sounds on your surroundings. Make your voice louder and smile while speaking. Use templates for Describe Image and Re Tell Lecture. Close your eyes during repeat sentences. Learn how to do IELTS essay for Writing section. Read the instructions carefully. Allot extra 1 minute or 30 seconds for checking before submitting an answer.
> 
> Good luck guys!!!


Congrats on passing the test mate.
Could you suggest a template for Re-Tell Lecture? Thank you.


----------



## se29m

Most of these templates were just passed on to me, I cannot get any credit for these templates. But really thankful for these:

Re-Tell Lecture: The lecture provides a brief information about 

Describe Image:

INTRODUCTION

The bar graph shows the __________ of various 

______ in the year ____.

TREND 1

The ____ with the largest _____ is _____, with 

over _____ whereas _____ has the smallest ____, 

as little as _______. 

TREND 2

Apart from ____, the largest _____ are ___, ___ 

and ___ with ____ ranging from about ___ to ___.

CONCLUSION

Together, the ____ largest ____ account for over 

____% of the _____ shown.

1. The pie chart is about ______. It is divided into 

____ parts. It is taken from _______.

2. The pie chart illustrates ______. 

TREND 1

The largest # of _____. There are ____. 

The second largest # of ______. There are ____.

TREND 2

The chart shows that _____ have only ____ 

making it the lowest.

CONCLUSION

Overall, _____ accounts for the ______.

OTHER USEFUL PHRASES:

1. Having a definite _____ accounted for __% of 

____. Another major influencing ___ was ____. 

However, interestingly, only a small ____ left for 

this.

______. According to the speaker, he/she said 

________.

Many people _____. Other people, however, ____. 

This essay will examine whether _____ or whether 

_______.

FIRST ARGUMENT

There are several arguments for ______. First of 

all, _____. A second point is that _______.

SECOND ARGUMENT

CONCLUSION

In conclusion, ___________.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Got results of my second attempt 

L-86, R-75, S- 58, W-90

Grammar - 81
Oral Fluency - 58
Pronunciation - 51
Spelling - 76
Vocabulary - 67
Written Discourse - 90

Really losing my hope. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong in Speaking. This is the area which I feel really easy and comfortable. But still getting the lowest marks in it. 
Which all sections in speaking carry the maximum marks ? Should I speak loud or soft? Fast or slow ?

I need 79 in each.


----------



## se29m

You can get high marks from read aloud, describe image and retell lecture. As for short simple answers, 1 correct answer is 1 point. Ensure that you do a mic test prior to clicking on start. Maintain 30-40mm gap between the microphone in front of your mouth (not on the side). Speak louder. Speak at a normal pace. Try not to copy any English accent. PTE evaluates if the english is understandable from any native or non native speaker. Smile while you are talking. Don't straight away click next. For 40 second summaries (retell lecture, describe image), maximize the time and ensure that you won't have gaps and the speaking is continuous. For repeat sentence, close your eyes. For read aloud, after you read, just let the time pass. then you just click next.. hope these helps.. Two more things:


Believe and KEEP FIGHTING!!!!!


----------



## Lady$Bird

se29m said:


> You can get high marks from read aloud, describe image and retell lecture. As for short simple answers, 1 correct answer is 1 point. Ensure that you do a mic test prior to clicking on start. Maintain 30-40mm gap between the microphone in front of your mouth (not on the side). Speak louder. Speak at a normal pace. Try not to copy any English accent. PTE evaluates if the english is understandable from any native or non native speaker. Smile while you are talking. Don't straight away click next. For 40 second summaries (retell lecture, describe image), maximize the time and ensure that you won't have gaps and the speaking is continuous. For repeat sentence, close your eyes. For read aloud, after you read, just let the time pass. then you just click next.. hope these helps.. Two more things:
> 
> 
> Believe and KEEP FIGHTING!!!!!


Thanks for the inputs. But I followed all these strategies in both my attempts. I always waited for the recording to be completed and never clicked Next before that. I spoke for the full 40 secs in Retell lecture and Describe Image. I closed my eyes during repeat sentence and repeated all the sentences without even missing a word in my 2nd attempt, eventhough I missed a word or two in my first attempt. I was able to answer all the questions in short questions section. Describe Image was complicated and tricky though. Still I managed to keep on speaking, at least by describing what I saw on the screen.
Last time I really thought it was a problem with the mic because the sound was very low and had to speak really loud. This time I chose a different system and the mic was better than last time. Even after speaking in normal sound, it was audible. So I spoke in a normal volume and pace. I felt I did much better in this attempt than the last one. But still dont know why the score is so low. I was very much comfortable in speaking and never bothered about the scores in speaking section at all. But don't know why it is happening like this. The thing is, I dont know what should I improve. After getting low marks in pronunciation last time, I checked my pronunciation through a voice to Text app and was not bad at all. Is it the fluency and pronunciation that matter or the contents do matter as well ? I have seen scores of people with 90 in speaking but pronunciation in 50s.


----------



## kraviraj82

Hi All,

For all those who have scored 90 in writing, please can you suggest the number of words to be maintained in Summarize written text. 

As per the PTE, you can write 5 to 70 words, but to score 79+ what should be optimal word count, because the macmillan book asks to maintain only 30 words and PTE practice plus model answers are of 50 words, and students answers are few with 30 words and few with 50 words.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Lady$Bird

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For all those who have scored 90 in writing, please can you suggest the number of words to be maintained in Summarize written text.
> 
> As per the PTE, you can write 5 to 70 words, but to score 79+ what should be optimal word count, because the macmillan book asks to maintain only 30 words and PTE practice plus model answers are of 50 words, and students answers are few with 30 words and few with 50 words.
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


In both my attempts I worte about 65-68 words in summarize section and 270-280 words in essays.


----------



## kraviraj82

Thanks a lot, it really helps. Thank you.


----------



## bhavna1990

Dear Ladybird, 

Your scores in speaking scare me. I have exactly the same issue as you though my score was 35 despite speaking well. I am writing again in nov first week and I am absolutely terrified. I read somewhere that the software does not recognise some Nasal tones in girls and girls are failing miserably in speaking. If this is true there seems to be a major flaw in the system. And the hope for people like us is very low despite doing everything right. I really hope that this is not true. This probably could be the reason why you are scoring really low. Any other girls on this forum? Any idea?


----------



## Lady$Bird

bhavna1990 said:


> Dear Ladybird,
> 
> Your scores in speaking scare me. I have exactly the same issue as you though my score was 35 despite speaking well. I am writing again in nov first week and I am absolutely terrified. I read somewhere that the software does not recognise some Nasal tones in girls and girls are failing miserably in speaking. If this is true there seems to be a major flaw in the system. And the hope for people like us is very low despite doing everything right. I really hope that this is not true. This probably could be the reason why you are scoring really low. Any other girls on this forum? Any idea?


I do feel the same thing. And I have no clue how to improve my scores. Without knowing the weak area, how am I supposed to improve ? Frustrated to the core.:frusty:


----------



## indy2aus

Lady$Bird said:


> In both my attempts I worte about 65-68 words in summarize section and 270-280 words in essays.


PTE doesn't suite for all , it seems. Attempt TOEFL, relatively easier and no tough sections.


----------



## Redbox

Lady$Bird said:


> I do feel the same thing. And I have no clue how to improve my scores. Without knowing the weak area, how am I supposed to improve ? Frustrated to the core.:frusty:


It may be true. I had 5th attempts in PTE, and I always failed in speaking. The only one that was closed to 65, was when I was almost shouting. I seen scores of men that they almost perfect the speaking test. What worse on my scores is that it getting lower than before. My last attempt, I was ahead and early to speak so its not the background noise. Anyone, please help.


----------



## ShermD

se29m said:


> Most of these templates were just passed on to me, I cannot get any credit for these templates. But really thankful for these:
> 
> Re-Tell Lecture: The lecture provides a brief information about
> 
> Describe Image:
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> 
> The bar graph shows the __________ of various
> 
> ______ in the year ____.
> 
> TREND 1
> 
> The ____ with the largest _____ is _____, with
> 
> over _____ whereas _____ has the smallest ____,
> 
> as little as _______.
> 
> TREND 2
> 
> Apart from ____, the largest _____ are ___, ___
> 
> and ___ with ____ ranging from about ___ to ___.
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> Together, the ____ largest ____ account for over
> 
> ____% of the _____ shown.
> 
> 1. The pie chart is about ______. It is divided into
> 
> ____ parts. It is taken from _______.
> 
> 2. The pie chart illustrates ______.
> 
> TREND 1
> 
> The largest # of _____. There are ____.
> 
> The second largest # of ______. There are ____.
> 
> TREND 2
> 
> The chart shows that _____ have only ____
> 
> making it the lowest.
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> Overall, _____ accounts for the ______.
> 
> OTHER USEFUL PHRASES:
> 
> 1. Having a definite _____ accounted for __% of
> 
> ____. Another major influencing ___ was ____.
> 
> However, interestingly, only a small ____ left for
> 
> this.
> 
> ______. According to the speaker, he/she said
> 
> ________.
> 
> Many people _____. Other people, however, ____.
> 
> This essay will examine whether _____ or whether
> 
> _______.
> 
> FIRST ARGUMENT
> 
> There are several arguments for ______. First of
> 
> all, _____. A second point is that _______.
> 
> SECOND ARGUMENT
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> In conclusion, ___________.


Great, you're awesome  .. many thanks .. these kind of things are what we need more ... can you/some other person, post another good template for retell lecture


----------



## Lady$Bird

indy2aus said:


> PTE doesn't suite for all , it seems. Attempt TOEFL, relatively easier and no tough sections.


Started thinking about the same. But still not sure if I should give another attempt by changing the test center. Many people who failed in Speaking multiple times have achieved good scores after changing the test center.

Anyways, have you, or anyone else in the thread attempted TOEFL? What are your thoughts in this?


----------



## Rehan77

Hi All,

Many of you are talking about PTE practice test A and B. 
Where are those scored tests available?
Also I would like to know that if I purchase online PTE material (Gold Kit) would it be on the current format or the previous one? As I got to know from this forum that PTE has become a lot tougher recently.

Regards


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me about volume control at starting of the test means whether we maximize it or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShermD

bhavna1990 said:


> Dear Ladybird,
> 
> Your scores in speaking scare me. I have exactly the same issue as you though my score was 35 despite speaking well. I am writing again in nov first week and I am absolutely terrified. I read somewhere that the software does not recognise some Nasal tones in girls and girls are failing miserably in speaking. If this is true there seems to be a major flaw in the system. And the hope for people like us is very low despite doing everything right. I really hope that this is not true. This probably could be the reason why you are scoring really low. Any other girls on this forum? Any idea?


one of my friends got unrealistic results, 90 for reading and 31 for speaking. He says, this is really unrealistic as he's fluent in speaking, and really bad at reading section. He changed the center as well because he thought it's just the problem with the mic and stuff at the center, the results were slightly increased to 35 in his second attempt. I think this Pearson system has a flaw indeed  it seems to be not recognizing certain types of accents ...


----------



## vivsontime

indy2aus said:


> PTE doesn't suite for all , it seems. Attempt TOEFL, relatively easier and no tough sections.


Is its possible to compare PTE and TOEFL.

Seems like giving multiple attempts of IELTS and PTE, I can give any god damn exam to achieve my target...but wont give up :boxing:


----------



## Jamil Sid

Yesterday, I wrote a test and the status still show "ON HOLD Delivery Successful" 
I got two summary and one essay which is not according to the sequence because in last exam I got two summary and two essay.
Previously I received the result within 12 hours but at this time, I don't know what will happen.
pray for me guyz...


----------



## rajwin502

[QUyou OTE=vivsontime;8569338]Is its possible to compare PTE and TOEFL.

Seems like giving multiple attempts of IELTS and PTE, I can give any god damn exam to achieve my target...but wont give up :boxing:[/QUOTE]

If you looking at 7 band, IELTS or TOEFL could be a more reliable option. If you are aiming for 8 band, PTE is a better bet. 
To score 8 band in IELTS, requires one to get 37/38 out of 40 answerscorrect in reading. This is daunting, considering the ambiguity of T/F/NG and paragraph matching. Likewise, you need 29 out of 30 in TOEFL writing to qualify for 8 band equivalent score, which is not easy either. 

Speaking is easier to score on IELTS and TOEFL tests. Although TOEFL speaking is on a mic, there is human intervention in the assessment thus making scoring a lot easier. 

Writing - most difficult to score on IELTS, and easiest on PTE. 

Individual strengths should also be considered. TOEFL reading calls for a good comprehension ability, while with PTE, a good vocabulary is enough to take you to eequivalent 8 band. 

In conclusion, if your overall command over English is good, but your have weakness in ccertain sections say reading for example, you are better of with an integrated test such as PTE or TOEFL. 

IELTS and TOEFL are more cconsistent with their scoring. If you have done well, you tend to get scores more inline with your expectations. 
With PTE, expect huge inconsistencies. Keep in mind the inconsistencies can also help at times, particularly for those with lower level of English proficiency, but need to achieve 8 band. 

I hope the above info helps. I have typed this message on my mobile, with predictive text on. So please bear with spellings and grammatical errors.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi rajwin. Could you please tell the answer of my question ?


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Hi guys 

I cracked it 73 73 73 and 86 (speaking)


----------



## mpat01

Lady$Bird said:


> Got results of my second attempt
> 
> L-86, R-75, S- 58, W-90
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral Fluency - 58
> Pronunciation - 51
> Spelling - 76
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> Really losing my hope. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong in Speaking. This is the area which I feel really easy and comfortable. But still getting the lowest marks in it.
> Which all sections in speaking carry the maximum marks ? Should I speak loud or soft? Fast or slow ?
> 
> I need 79 in each.



May be there's a flaw with the computerized system and does not recognise girl's voice clearly. How about you change your tone or try to speak with hard voice if you are a soft speaker and vice a versa. In general what I mean is just change your tone but not the accent. Try different strategy/s as I believe its just the software which is not picking up your voice clearly.

I've a hard voice - people pays attention to me when I speak, but not sure how the machine takes it. Although fluent with Pronunciations and accent I still only scored 70, whereas in IELTS I easily score 8s and 9s and TOEFL 26s and 28s. 

I am Male btw.

Good Luck


----------



## Lady$Bird

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I cracked it 73 73 73 and 86 (speaking)


Congrats.!!

Now help us to crack Speaking


----------



## Lady$Bird

se29m said:


> Most of these templates were just passed on to me, I cannot get any credit for these templates. But really thankful for these:
> 
> Re-Tell Lecture: The lecture provides a brief information about
> 
> Describe Image:
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> 
> The bar graph shows the __________ of various
> 
> ______ in the year ____.
> 
> TREND 1
> 
> The ____ with the largest _____ is _____, with
> 
> over _____ whereas _____ has the smallest ____,
> 
> as little as _______.
> 
> TREND 2
> 
> Apart from ____, the largest _____ are ___, ___
> 
> and ___ with ____ ranging from about ___ to ___.
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> Together, the ____ largest ____ account for over
> 
> ____% of the _____ shown.
> 
> 1. The pie chart is about ______. It is divided into
> 
> ____ parts. It is taken from _______.
> 
> 2. The pie chart illustrates ______.
> 
> TREND 1
> 
> The largest # of _____. There are ____.
> 
> The second largest # of ______. There are ____.
> 
> TREND 2
> 
> The chart shows that _____ have only ____
> 
> making it the lowest.
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> Overall, _____ accounts for the ______.
> 
> OTHER USEFUL PHRASES:
> 
> 1. Having a definite _____ accounted for __% of
> 
> ____. Another major influencing ___ was ____.
> 
> However, interestingly, only a small ____ left for
> 
> this.
> 
> ______. According to the speaker, he/she said
> 
> ________.
> 
> Many people _____. Other people, however, ____.
> 
> This essay will examine whether _____ or whether
> 
> _______.
> 
> FIRST ARGUMENT
> 
> There are several arguments for ______. First of
> 
> all, _____. A second point is that _______.
> 
> SECOND ARGUMENT
> 
> CONCLUSION
> 
> In conclusion, ___________.


Could you please give some templates to crack describe image sections with World Maps, Floor plans and the ones with Map and Graph together ?

Because in both my attempts, I got a world map, floor plan, process flow diagram and combined graphs and Maps. Before even understanding the map, the recording started


----------



## rajwin502

[quoteis =Mukeshdawar;8568922]Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me about volume control at starting of the test means whether we maximize it or not?

Thanks in advance[/quote]

Well, you have a provision to adjust the volume at the start of the test. 

For the speaking test, you can first talk, and then listen to your voice recording. If it is clear, it means you have the correct position of the headset, as well as the functionality of the mic is ok. 

You do have a slider on the screen at the start of speaking and listening tests. Depending on how loud you want the recording to be heard, you can move the slider to the right or left to increase or decrease the sound level. 
Set the volume to a level that suits you best and is comfortable. 

In case you are unable to adjust the volume or if the recording is not clearly audible, call for tthe supervising official's attention before commencing the test. 

Good luck!


----------



## rajwin502

ThE=Rehan77;8568778]Hi All,

Many of you are talking about PTE practice test A and B. 
Where are those scored tests available?
Also I would like to know that if I underwent, online PTE material (Gold Kit) would it be on the current format or the previous one? As I got to know from this forum that PTE has become a lot tougher recently.

Regards[/QUOTE]

Scored tests are available for purchase on PTE website. 
There is no change in format between the present tests and that of the past, however, going by what certain section of what people say, the difficulty level of tests have increased lately. 

I believe that PTE has a database of questions, and for each test there is random selection of questions. I say this with conviction, because in the few tests I underwent, I did find certain questions repeat. 
Having taken up the tests spread across a 3 month period, I would say the last I took up during the 3rd month was a lot easier than the first. 
The larger point I am trying to make is that questions are chosen from a database, if you are lucky, you get an easier set. 

What I can speak out of experience is certain questions do pose real challenges with the limited time available especially in speaking. Few such questions were to describe a graph that shows precipitation percentages on a world map, and another that shows surface temperatures on a worldmap. 
I have also experienced, tests where you are expected to describe multiple graphs on the same question. 

There is very limited preparation material that's available on PTE website. 
The difficulty level of scored tests on reading and listening components are a little higher than the actual test. You can safely add 5 additional points to your scored mock test in each component, and that is likely to be your real test score. 

Are the PTE online preparation resources useful? In my opinion no. 
Opt for 'Official Guide for PTE' and 'PTE practice test plus' instead. They are both hard copies with CD /DVD's included. You can purchase them online on Amazon. To my knowledge these are the best tools for preparation. 

You can also use MacMillan test builder. This is available for download for free on certain websites. 

.Good luck with your preparation.


----------



## Lady$Bird

mpat01 said:


> May be there's a flaw with the computerized system and does not recognise girl's voice clearly. How about you change your tone or try to speak with hard voice if you are a soft speaker and vice a versa. In general what I mean is just change your tone but not the accent. Try different strategy/s as I believe its just the software which is not picking up your voice clearly.
> 
> I've a hard voice - people pays attention to me when I speak, but not sure how the machine takes it. Although fluent with Pronunciations and accent I still only scored 70, whereas in IELTS I easily score 8s and 9s and TOEFL 26s and 28s.
> 
> I am Male btw.
> 
> Good Luck


How was your scores in TOEFL and PTE ? How do you compare the two ?


----------



## vmjain84

Hi Guys ,

Does Engineers Australia support PTE-A exam instead of IELTS ...
Please support for the query , am planning to apply for Telecommunication Engineer SOL..


----------



## veeraa

Lady$Bird said:


> I do feel the same thing. And I have no clue how to improve my scores. Without knowing the weak area, how am I supposed to improve ? Frustrated to the core.:frusty:


Based on my observation on headset provided at examination centers are good quality (brand : Plantronics). However, the microphone of the headset is not good (Are test centers are trying to make money ? as in IELTS 0.5 scam in writing). At the starting of the exam, I set the volume to HIGH (Maximum volume) and heard pre-recorded voice, it was very clear with high volume. While testing microphone quality, I spoke something and replayed what I spoke but I heard my voice very LOW. Resulting in score less points in speaking. My advice is if you experience the same problem while testing the headset and microphone, do not hesitate have administrator to change the headset.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats.!!
> 
> Now help us to crack Speaking



Hi 

Thanks. Why not.. This forum was my main source of learning for PTE. I am more than happy to share my experience. 

I missed 1 -2 in repeat sentences, but I did not leave it unattended, I just repeated as I heard at least 2 or 3 words even though I could not complete the full sentence.

Describe Images : I could not do 2 images properly but I tried to say something continuously , even though I could not understand the map and graph fully.

Summarize spoken texts were really hard but I tried to say even same thing in different words.

But please note that you cant expect the same order as you practice , in the real test. My short answer Qs was at the end of reading, i think after doing the essay also. I was confused to the moon.  

Hope it helps 

Good Luck all of you


----------



## wizard82

Lady$Bird said:


> Could you please give some templates to crack describe image sections with World Maps, Floor plans and the ones with Map and Graph together ?
> 
> Because in both my attempts, I got a world map, floor plan, process flow diagram and combined graphs and Maps. Before even understanding the map, the recording started


Will the image be displayed even after the recording starts or will it be taken off??


----------



## tirik.ijrad

vmjain84 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Does Engineers Australia support PTE-A exam instead of IELTS ...
> Please support for the query , am planning to apply for Telecommunication Engineer SOL..


EA does not support PTE A.
You must clear IELTS with 6 bands.


----------



## Lady$Bird

veeraa said:


> Based on my observation on headset provided at examination centers are good quality (brand : Plantronics). However, the microphone of the headset is not good (Are test centers are trying to make money ? as in IELTS 0.5 scam in writing). At the starting of the exam, I set the volume to HIGH (Maximum volume) and heard pre-recorded voice, it was very clear with high volume. While testing microphone quality, I spoke something and replayed what I spoke but I heard my voice very LOW. Resulting in score less points in speaking. My advice is if you experience the same problem while testing the headset and microphone, do not hesitate have administrator to change the headset.


I faced this problem in my first attempt and thought it would be okay if I speak a little loud, and started with the test, but didn't work. So, next time, I chose a different system, the mic was better than last time, and even by talking soft, it was audible. So I really thought mic was the problem in the first attempt. I really did much better in my second attempt, but did not make much of a difference. Don't know the real problem.


----------



## Lady$Bird

wizard82 said:


> Will the image be displayed even after the recording starts or will it be taken off??


The image will be there until you move to the next question.


----------



## Rehan77

se29m said:


> You can get high marks from read aloud, describe image and retell lecture. As for short simple answers, 1 correct answer is 1 point. Ensure that you do a mic test prior to clicking on start. Maintain 30-40mm gap between the microphone in front of your mouth (not on the side). Speak louder. Speak at a normal pace. Try not to copy any English accent. PTE evaluates if the english is understandable from any native or non native speaker. Smile while you are talking. Don't straight away click next. For 40 second summaries (retell lecture, describe image), maximize the time and ensure that you won't have gaps and the speaking is continuous. For repeat sentence, close your eyes. For read aloud, after you read, just let the time pass. then you just click next.. hope these helps.. Two more things:
> 
> 
> Believe and KEEP FIGHTING!!!!!


Hi Se29m,

Can you please guide me, from where I can know about marks distribution of PTE

Regards


----------



## Rehan77

rajwin502 said:


> ThE=Rehan77;8568778]Hi All,
> 
> Many of you are talking about PTE practice test A and B.
> Where are those scored tests available?
> Also I would like to know that if I underwent, online PTE material (Gold Kit) would it be on the current format or the previous one? As I got to know from this forum that PTE has become a lot tougher recently.
> 
> Regards


Scored tests are available for purchase on PTE website. 
There is no change in format between the present tests and that of the past, however, going by what certain section of what people say, the difficulty level of tests have increased lately. 

I believe that PTE has a database of questions, and for each test there is random selection of questions. I say this with conviction, because in the few tests I underwent, I did find certain questions repeat. 
Having taken up the tests spread across a 3 month period, I would say the last I took up during the 3rd month was a lot easier than the first. 
The larger point I am trying to make is that questions are chosen from a database, if you are lucky, you get an easier set. 

What I can speak out of experience is certain questions do pose real challenges with the limited time available especially in speaking. Few such questions were to describe a graph that shows precipitation percentages on a world map, and another that shows surface temperatures on a worldmap. 
I have also experienced, tests where you are expected to describe multiple graphs on the same question. 

There is very limited preparation material that's available on PTE website. 
The difficulty level of scored tests on reading and listening components are a little higher than the actual test. You can safely add 5 additional points to your scored mock test in each component, and that is likely to be your real test score. 

Are the PTE online preparation resources useful? In my opinion no. 
Opt for 'Official Guide for PTE' and 'PTE practice test plus' instead. They are both hard copies with CD /DVD's included. You can purchase them online on Amazon. To my knowledge these are the best tools for preparation. 

You can also use MacMillan test builder. This is available for download for free on certain websites. 

.Good luck with your preparation.[/QUOTE]
Thanks a lot Raj!!
This was really useful!!


----------



## doha_exp2011

Hi Guys,

I am facing trouble in reading specially fill in the blanks and drop-downs. I am confusing with which word will fit in the blank. My exam is on Nov 9th. Am not sure how i am going to handle this.

Any advise on this mates?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jamil Sid

doha_exp2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am facing trouble in reading specially fill in the blanks and drop-downs. I am confusing with which word will fit in the blank. My exam is on Nov 9th. Am not sure how i am going to handle this.
> 
> Any advise on this mates?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


.
I have same problem, listening, writing, speaking having no worries but only trouble is reading.


----------



## sm_1

*PTE-A Scored test*

Hello friends, 

Yesterday, i purchased silver test preparation kit but so far i have not received registration details. I have written about this to - [email protected]. 

Transaction was successful and a charge of 39.99$ has already been added to my credit card. Please suggest me what can i do to resolve this issue. 

Thanks


----------



## ankit_smart

sm_1 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Yesterday, i purchased silver test preparation kit but so far i have not received registration details. I have written about this to - [email protected].
> 
> Transaction was successful and a charge of 39.99$ has already been added to my credit card. Please suggest me what can i do to resolve this issue.
> 
> Thanks


Which details you need. Just log into your account you will find the series there only!


----------



## Lady$Bird

Rehan77 said:


> Scored tests are available for purchase on PTE website.
> There is no change in format between the present tests and that of the past, however, going by what certain section of what people say, the difficulty level of tests have increased lately.
> 
> I believe that PTE has a database of questions, and for each test there is random selection of questions. I say this with conviction, because in the few tests I underwent, I did find certain questions repeat.
> Having taken up the tests spread across a 3 month period, I would say the last I took up during the 3rd month was a lot easier than the first.
> The larger point I am trying to make is that questions are chosen from a database, if you are lucky, you get an easier set.
> 
> What I can speak out of experience is certain questions do pose real challenges with the limited time available especially in speaking. Few such questions were to describe a graph that shows precipitation percentages on a world map, and another that shows surface temperatures on a worldmap.
> I have also experienced, tests where you are expected to describe multiple graphs on the same question.
> 
> There is very limited preparation material that's available on PTE website.
> The difficulty level of scored tests on reading and listening components are a little higher than the actual test. You can safely add 5 additional points to your scored mock test in each component, and that is likely to be your real test score.
> 
> Are the PTE online preparation resources useful? In my opinion no.
> Opt for 'Official Guide for PTE' and 'PTE practice test plus' instead. They are both hard copies with CD /DVD's included. You can purchase them online on Amazon. To my knowledge these are the best tools for preparation.
> 
> You can also use MacMillan test builder. This is available for download for free on certain websites.


How did you describe the world maps and combined maps/graphs ?

How many attempts you took to crack PTE ?


----------



## Zizo1979

Hello all.

I did PTE twice . In first attempt I scored 58 in writing with 47 grammar , 46 spelling , 55 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
In second attempt I scored 59 in writing with 68 grammar , 48 spelling , 83 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
The writing score is same even there is an improvement in other enabling skills ? can you please advise where is the mistake?

regarding the other skills , it is fine I scored above 70.

appreciate your answers.


----------



## qasimkhan123

I have been asked by my CO Evidence of English - Please assign your PTE score to DIBP for verification. I attached the report in the application and also marked the option of sending reports to DIBP while filling PTE form. 

I received following as requirement

"Please assign your PTE score report to DIBP for verification on Pearson's website. You can contact Pearson directly for instructions if you are unsure"

Please advise how to assign PTE score . Has anyone done it before?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Zizo1979 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I did PTE twice . In first attempt I scored 58 in writing with 47 grammar , 46 spelling , 55 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
> In second attempt I scored 59 in writing with 68 grammar , 48 spelling , 83 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
> The writing score is same even there is an improvement in other enabling skills ? can you please advise where is the mistake?
> 
> regarding the other skills , it is fine I scored above 70.
> 
> appreciate your answers.


The same situation happened with me my writing score is still 55 in two test, I supposed that this occur due to many spelling mistake and using the similar vocabs.


----------



## sudeepdai

qasimkhan123 said:


> I have been asked by my CO Evidence of English - Please assign your PTE score to DIBP for verification. I attached the report in the application and also marked the option of sending reports to DIBP while filling PTE form.
> 
> I received following as requirement
> 
> "Please assign your PTE score report to DIBP for verification on Pearson's website. You can contact Pearson directly for instructions if you are unsure"
> 
> Please advise how to assign PTE score . Has anyone done it before?


Heyy Mate

Not to worry. I'd been asked the same thing. 
Login to the PTE website - > Pearson Language Tests

Sign in to your account.
On the Past Appointments table, there will be a link named "Send Scores"

Click on that. 

Then on the new page you will be asked to enter the details of the place where you want to send your scores.

Details as follows:
Country - Australia
State - Dont do anything. Leave it as it is. Leave it on the "Select".
City - Leave it blank
Institution - Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Click on next.
Then a link will appear below named after the Department of Immi and Border Protection.

Check the link and send the scores.

Should be reported within a day or so.

These people ask this sometimes for verification purposes.
No major issue mate.

Best of luck for everything ahead.
Cheers


----------



## Lady$Bird

Zizo1979 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I did PTE twice . In first attempt I scored 58 in writing with 47 grammar , 46 spelling , 55 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
> In second attempt I scored 59 in writing with 68 grammar , 48 spelling , 83 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
> The writing score is same even there is an improvement in other enabling skills ? can you please advise where is the mistake?
> 
> regarding the other skills , it is fine I scored above 70.
> 
> appreciate your answers.


I think you should focus more on spelling. Your other aspects of writing seem to be good. Make sure you dont write any words with spelling mistake. if you are not sure about the spelling, dont use it. Replace it with a simpler synonym.


----------



## rajwin502

Zizo1979 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I did PTE twice . In first attempt I scored 58 in writing with 47 grammar , 46 spelling , 55 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
> In second attempt I scored 59 in writing with 68 grammar , 48 spelling , 83 vocabulary , 90 written discourse.
> The writing score is same even there is an improvement in other enabling skills ? can you please advise where is the mistake?
> 
> regarding the other skills , it is fine I scored above 70.
> 
> appreciate your answers.


How many words did your essays contain at an average? 
Did you write relevant to the topic? 
Did your essay contain/restate the key words on the given topic. 
Remember this is a software assessment, not done by human. 
Number of words. 
Key words related to the topic. 
Spellings. 
Grammar 
These are the only basis for the software to assess your quality of writing


----------



## dipc

Hey Guys please please please help me,

I have exam this Friday 30th Oct, and need some clarification for listening - Write from dictation.
does recording goes continue for all sentences or give some time to write and then after pressing "Next" button only next sentence start ??? 

Thank you


----------



## dipc

vivsontime said:


> The Chopara's is a kind of okay, It's does not offer best quality in terms of facilities for example HeadPhone and monitor.
> 
> I found the official center much more neat and clean with better facilities.
> 
> The edge which you will have in Chopra's is space between cubicles. The area of test center is also greater compared to official Pearson center.


OMG, today I read this message and I have already taken Exam date for this Friday 30th Oct, from Chopra's now can I change my center ?


----------



## KEIRA CCC

dipc said:


> Hey Guys please please please help me,
> 
> I have exam this Friday 30th Oct, and need some clarification for listening - Write from dictation.
> does recording goes continue for all sentences or give some time to write and then after pressing "Next" button only next sentence start ???
> 
> Thank you


Dictation goes one by one , so you have time. But make sure you allocate sufficient time for those, which means you have to handle the time very carefully.

Same applies for the listening section.

Good luck


----------



## devabe2005

dipc said:


> Hey Guys please please please help me,
> 
> I have exam this Friday 30th Oct, and need some clarification for listening - Write from dictation.
> does recording goes continue for all sentences or give some time to write and then after pressing "Next" button only next sentence start ???
> 
> Thank you


Three questions asked for Write from dictation in which each question recording will have "Next" button you have to click that then only next question will come. But overall time will be there so you have to finish with in overall listening section time.


----------



## rajwin502

dipc said:


> OMG, today I read this message and I have already taken Exam date for this Friday 30th Oct, from Chopra's now can I change my center ?


Relax. I got my 8 band scores (over 80) from Chopra's. Facilities as rightly pointed out are not great, but that by no way will prevent you from achieving your objective. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lady$Bird

rajwin502 said:


> Relax. I got my 8 band scores (over 80) from Chopra's. Facilities as rightly pointed out are not great, but that by no way will prevent you from achieving your objective.
> 
> Good luck.


Is ther any way we can increase the mic volume ? (Not the headset volume). After recording your voice, how clear was it ? Was it as clear as the recordings we hear in the listening sections, or at least close ?


----------



## bcools

*Does any have this essay..?*

Hi Folks,

I have got this essay in previous attempt of my PTE..
I did'nt write well i have got only 61 in writing..
Below is the topic..

" Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."Should consumer goods companies concentrate on quality or special discounts and offers to promote their products? "

If any one have essay pls do share, i have searched all over IELTS blogs but no luck..

this will be helpful to all the other members also 

Thanks


----------



## bcools

Hi folks..

I have got this essay in previous attempt of my PTE..
I did'nt write well i have got only 61 in writing..
Below is the topic..

" Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."Should consumer goods companies concentrate on quality or special discounts and offers to promote their products? "

Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Can anyone shed light on Gandhinagar PTE A exam center?


----------



## Lady$Bird

bcools said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> I have got this essay in previous attempt of my PTE..
> I did'nt write well i have got only 61 in writing..
> Below is the topic..
> 
> " Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."Should consumer goods companies concentrate on quality or special discounts and offers to promote their products? "
> 
> Thanks


Try this link.

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

Check the comments section to get some ideas.


----------



## se29m

Rehan77 said:


> Hi Se29m,
> 
> Can you please guide me, from where I can know about marks distribution of PTE
> 
> Regards


Refer to this link:

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Goodluck


----------



## se29m

doha_exp2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am facing trouble in reading specially fill in the blanks and drop-downs. I am confusing with which word will fit in the blank. My exam is on Nov 9th. Am not sure how i am going to handle this.
> 
> Any advise on this mates?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Don't click on the dropdown yet. Try to read the content and guess what possible answer it may be. Once you see the choices, it will be easier for you.. 

Good Luck..


----------



## bcools

Thank you Lady$Bird that help me..i will work on it..for a better answer..

Your scores are good..in the both attempts..

any suggestion to in confidently performing Read aloud..Re-Tell Lecture..and Reading(especially multiple Answers of both type)..

i am taking suggestions and trying all methods..

Suggest if any..


----------



## Lady$Bird

bcools said:


> Thank you Lady$Bird that help me..i will work on it..for a better answer..
> 
> Your scores are good..in the both attempts..
> 
> any suggestion to in confidently performing Read aloud..Re-Tell Lecture..and Reading(especially multiple Answers of both type)..
> 
> i am taking suggestions and trying all methods..
> 
> Suggest if any..


I think you haven't noticed my speaking scores 

I am struggling to score in Speaking. My strategies didn't work in both my attempts. So seeking help from others for the same. 

As you can see, reading is also not my strong area. I still struggle with Re-Order paragraphs and fill in the blanks. Both my reading sectiosn were tough. I got around 20 questions to be completed in 37-40 min, which was really tough.


----------



## bcools

Lady$Bird said:


> I think you haven't noticed my speaking scores
> 
> I am struggling to score in Speaking. My strategies didn't work in both my attempts. So seeking help from others for the same.
> 
> As you can see, reading is also not my strong area. I still struggle with Re-Order paragraphs and fill in the blanks. Both my reading sectiosn were tough. I got around 20 questions to be completed in 37-40 min, which was really tough.


I have noticed..all your scores..see i have seen them in positive way only..as every one are expecting ( clearly struggling..if we say ) to get 65 in all four modules..so when compared to them these are better scores.. u lagged in only one..

I hope this time you will overcome that also..thank you for info..

all the best..for you and also..for your next attempt..
and also for me from your side and from all the folks over here..


----------



## bhavna1990

Hi I'm planning to take my test at PLT Clifton. I had gone to Pearson professional for the first time but got very less in speaking. What is not good at PLT Clifton?






anngirmley89 said:


> Alex: I'm is Sydney. Sat the test at PLT Clifton Sydney. It's horrible. The headphone was not good. Can't hear clearly. Let me know what score you get.


----------



## dipc

Thank you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dipc

rajwin502 said:


> Relax. I got my 8 band scores (over 80) from Chopra's. Facilities as rightly pointed out are not great, but that by no way will prevent you from achieving your objective.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much rajwin502


----------



## mandeepsapal

HI,

I gave my exam last week and achieved the desired score
S78/W69/R75/L72. I am an average ESL student, yet I prepared for PTE in much of scientific way with hell lot of analysis on each task.

I am open for any help needed to anyone !


----------



## rahul1987

Hey, just to confirm, does chopra's host PTE A?? we only have 2 centers in Delhi and chopra's are not in that list. Am i missing something?


dipc said:


> OMG, today I read this message and I have already taken Exam date for this Friday 30th Oct, from Chopra's now can I change my center ?


----------



## mandeepsapal

Avoid Chopra ... Google Usha Wason she is an official PTE Trainer from BLTC delhi.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

bhavna1990 said:


> Hi I'm planning to take my test at PLT Clifton. I had gone to Pearson professional for the first time but got very less in speaking. What is not good at PLT Clifton?


All my 3 attempts are done at Cliftons . I gradually increased my speaking . First 60 then 68 and finally 86. There is no such problems. I spoke very natural volume but I heard lots of people are shouting. 

Good Luck.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

I need help from the experts who are excelled in all 4 sections above 80. PLEASE

In my 3rd attempt I scores 73 73 73 and 86 for speaking. But lawyer is pushing me to get 79 each as it is really tough for accountants to get the invitation for 60 points . My visa expires soon. Can anyone help to get though L R W ?


Any materials to cover? any special strategies?

I am around in Sydney. Any recommended classes? Or any private tutors ? booked the next exam on 9th November at cliftons.


----------



## Meena20

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Hi Nihal,

Your scores are impressive. Below are my scores in PTE.

Listening - 68
Reading - 68
Writing - 73
Speaking - 70

I need 79'in all sections. Can you please share some tips in Writing and Reading sections.


----------



## civil189

Guys 
Use promo code PTE2015 to get the discount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viral Patel

Hi guys

Can u guide me

In real exam, whether we automatically go to next question a or we have to move next question by clicking next button.

Pl reply.......


----------



## bcools

Guys..

I am new to this forum..i am also looking for this kind of suggestion..any best way to increase score in speaking,reading and listening...
as a practice i am reading articles..listening to small interviews..like wise..

let me now some tips..i am re-taking my PTE..

Thanks


----------



## bcools

Viral Patel said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can u guide me
> 
> In real exam, whether we automatically go to next question a or we have to move next question by clicking next button.
> 
> Pl reply.......


Hae..Viral..

As you posted..in real exam we need click next button..if time(which will be shown in minutes on top right corner of application/system screen ) is finished..screen will not respond..so we need to click next manually..no automatic thing..


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats.!!
> 
> Now help us to crack Speaking


Hi

I cant view your message, hope you too cant view what I sent to u. What is it about?


----------



## vivsontime

Is there a conspiracy with PTE now...I guess I am not doing anything wrong..but speaking scores are dipping drastically...I had 70 previously..this time I got 54... It's killing me..

I don't want to go back to ielts but thinking about TOEFL...can some one please suggest?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Meena20

mandeepsapal said:


> HI,
> 
> I gave my exam last week and achieved the desired score
> S78/W69/R75/L72. I am an average ESL student, yet I prepared for PTE in much of scientific way with hell lot of analysis on each task.
> 
> I am open for any help needed to anyone !


Hi Mandeep,

Congrats for clearing the exam. Below are my scores . I need tips to score 79 in Reading. I find this very difficult. Pls help with some reading material.
S - 68 
R - 68
W - 70
L - 73


----------



## Lady$Bird

vivsontime said:


> Is there a conspiracy with PTE now...I guess I am not doing anything wrong..but speaking scores are dipping drastically...I had 70 previously..this time I got 54... It's killing me..
> 
> I don't want to go back to ielts but thinking about TOEFL...can some one please suggest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club :laugh:

Bhavana and I are facing the same issues. We did well in speaking, but got the lowest scores in it. Bhavana even checked with them to know if there was some problem with her recording or something got missed. After a week's waiting they said everything was fine, nothing was wrong in the system. !!

I really think there is some flaw in their system. Even I started thinking about TOEFL now. Never tried IELTS or TOEFL.


----------



## ankit_smart

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Mandeep,
> 
> Congrats for clearing the exam. Below are my scores . I need tips to score 79 in Reading. I find this very difficult. Pls help with some reading material.
> S - 68
> R - 68
> W - 70
> L - 73


 Refer my post at page 436. 
Check a website pte WordPress. Com
Something like that!!! 
You will gets lots of reading material there. 

Sent from mobile hence no direct link can be sent!


----------



## vivsontime

Lady$Bird said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> Bhavana and I are facing the same issues. We did well in speaking, but got the lowest scores in it. Bhavana even checked with them to know if there was some problem with her recording or something got missed. After a week's waiting they said everything was fine, nothing was wrong in the system. !!
> 
> I really think there is some flaw in their system. Even I started thinking about TOEFL now. Never tried IELTS or TOEFL.


My sixth attempt it was...once clear one module next time the other one Will fail..atleast in ielts only writing was a challenge but here everything is for toss...worst part writing is always 65+...

I have got only three months to lose five points for age..I kept my moral high but it's starting to shake now  

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mandeepsapal

Hi Sreelatha,

Is there any specific reason you are concentrating on reading, as I can see your score in other modules are not very high.

Well, for reading .. The acutal exam flow will be like this ; 4x fil-in R , 5x fill-in R+W , 2 x reorder ,2 x MQMA, 2x MQSA ... This is totally reverse to what u might me practising in test books and mocks.

Secondly, ensure that your first three tasks goes well as these are the one with the higher marks. You can just Ignore the MQSA/MQMA tasks those are of 2 marks each and that too having negative marking.

Now comes the time management.. You will get Max 32 minutes ( I stick to this while practising).. so don't spend more than 3 min on any of the first three task types and Not more than 1 min for MQMA/SA.

For reading practice ; there is a golden rule of not covering it as a syllabus.. NEVER move to next Reading mock test unless u have identified the mistakes u have done in previous !! You will be surprise to see that majority of our mistakes would be silly or because of casual approach. 

For reorder : these can be as easy as the difficult they looks .. Work on part of speeches, understand the usage of noun , pronoun, connectors,timelines this will help you to put them in right order. What I did was, keep on doing same reorder task ( morning then in evening) and observing why I am having the different order to the same reorder task... So what I mean is don't take it as a course , even if you do 2-3 of tasks in a day but with deep concentration, clarity of ideas and reasoning to the answers, I think you will surly do well in exam.

I can give depth of suggestions and tips for each and every PTE task, ..objective is that we should all win together !


----------



## varun01

Hi Guys,

Need your help..

I have attempted PTE exam thrice but all not able to achieve the required score.

First Attempt 27 March 2015
L - 67, R - 54, S - 54, W - 68

Second Attempt 25 April 2015
L - 72, R - 54, S - 70, W - 62

Third Attempt 19 October 2015 (With Intense Preparation for 15 days)
L - 80, R - 59, S - 69, W - 65

I have taken the model test in Pearsons official guide and Pearson test builder and some in McMillian too..

Need your adroit advices to achieve the best.

Please help guys..


----------



## mandeepsapal

Hi Vivsontime !

Please pm me .. May be I can help you to some extend !


----------



## rajwin502

vivsontime;8584673 there a conspiracy with PTE now...I guess I am not doing anything wrong..but speaking scores are dipping drastically...I had 70 previously..this time I got 54... It's killing me..
I don't want to go back to ielts but thinking about TOEFL...can some one please suggest?
Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> Is your expectation 65 or 79?
> Send me your voice recordings of 'describe image' and 'read aloud' to give you a fair assessment of what in my opinion you are doing wrong.
> 
> Getting low scores on PTE speaking when you thought you did well, and getting high scores when you didn't expect isn't new in PTE.
> You just need to figure out the right tone, content and avoid fumbling.
> If you have scored 54, I would assume you are doing something wrong unknowingly.
> 
> If you are doing well on all other modules of PTE other than speaking, and your target is 7 band Toefl is not a bad option. Keep in mind Toefl reading is a quite challenging with the academic passages, and you can run into time constraints unless you have good comprehension skills.
> 
> What were your scores in IELTS by the way. That would give me a fair assessmentof what might best suit you.


----------



## vivsontime

rajwin502 said:


> Is your expectation 65 or 79?
> Send me your voice recordings of 'describe image' and 'read aloud' to give you a fair assessment of what in my opinion you are doing wrong.
> 
> Getting low scores on PTE speaking when you thought you did well, and getting high scores when you didn't expect isn't new in PTE.
> You just need to figure out the right tone, content and avoid fumbling.
> If you have scored 54, I would assume you are doing something wrong unknowingly.
> 
> If you are doing well on all other modules of PTE other than speaking, and your target is 7 band Toefl is not a bad option. Keep in mind Toefl reading is a quite challenging with the academic passages, and you can run into time constraints unless you have good comprehension skills.
> 
> What were your scores in IELTS by the way. That would give me a fair assessmentof what might best suit you.


My last PTE score was LRWS was 72/64/69/68

IELTS was LRWS was 7.5/7/6.5/7.5

The one I got today for PTE is LRWS 62/57/69/54

I only need 65...that will give me a life

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi
> 
> I cant view your message, hope you too cant view what I sent to u. What is it about?


Sent you again. Let me know if you can view it. Otherwise, I'll post it here.


----------



## Redbox

vivsontime said:


> My sixth attempt it was...once clear one module next time the other one Will fail..atleast in ielts only writing was a challenge but here everything is for toss...worst part writing is always 65+...
> 
> I have got only three months to lose five points for age..I kept my moral high but it's starting to shake now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


We're in the same situation, I'm fighting against time and PTE. After 5th attempt, my scores especially in speaking became worst. Don't know what to do... but still hoping. I don't know why it seems to be easy for others but its too challenging for me. :boxing:


----------



## Lady$Bird

rajwin502 said:


> Is your expectation 65 or 79?
> Send me your voice recordings of 'describe image' and 'read aloud' to give you a fair assessment of what in my opinion you are doing wrong.
> 
> Getting low scores on PTE speaking when you thought you did well, and getting high scores when you didn't expect isn't new in PTE.
> You just need to figure out the right tone, content and avoid fumbling.
> If you have scored 54, I would assume you are doing something wrong unknowingly.
> 
> If you are doing well on all other modules of PTE other than speaking, and your target is 7 band Toefl is not a bad option. Keep in mind Toefl reading is a quite challenging with the academic passages, and you can run into time constraints unless you have good comprehension skills.
> 
> What were your scores in IELTS by the way. That would give me a fair assessmentof what might best suit you.


May be you can provide a little help to me too. Sent you my speaking issues in PM.


----------



## Redbox

mandeepsapal said:


> Hi Sreelatha,
> 
> Is there any specific reason you are concentrating on reading, as I can see your score in other modules are not very high.
> 
> Well, for reading .. The acutal exam flow will be like this ; 4x fil-in R , 5x fill-in R+W , 2 x reorder ,2 x MQMA, 2x MQSA ... This is totally reverse to what u might me practising in test books and mocks.
> 
> Secondly, ensure that your first three tasks goes well as these are the one with the higher marks. You can just Ignore the MQSA/MQMA tasks those are of 2 marks each and that too having negative marking.
> 
> Now comes the time management.. You will get Max 32 minutes ( I stick to this while practising).. so don't spend more than 3 min on any of the first three task types and Not more than 1 min for MQMA/SA.
> 
> For reading practice ; there is a golden rule of not covering it as a syllabus.. NEVER move to next Reading mock test unless u have identified the mistakes u have done in previous !! You will be surprise to see that majority of our mistakes would be silly or because of casual approach.
> 
> For reorder : these can be as easy as the difficult they looks .. Work on part of speeches, understand the usage of noun , pronoun, connectors,timelines this will help you to put them in right order. What I did was, keep on doing same reorder task ( morning then in evening) and observing why I am having the different order to the same reorder task... So what I mean is don't take it as a course , even if you do 2-3 of tasks in a day but with deep concentration, clarity of ideas and reasoning to the answers, I think you will surly do well in exam.
> 
> I can give depth of suggestions and tips for each and every PTE task, ..objective is that we should all win together !


Can you share some tips in speaking test... thanks mate


----------



## Lady$Bird

*Help In Speaking*



mandeepsapal said:


> Hi Vivsontime !
> 
> Please pm me .. May be I can help you to some extend !


Hi,
Could you please help me with speaking too? Sent you my speaking issues in PM.


----------



## Lady$Bird

mandeepsapal said:


> Hi Sreelatha,
> 
> Is there any specific reason you are concentrating on reading, as I can see your score in other modules are not very high.
> 
> Well, for reading .. The acutal exam flow will be like this ; 4x fil-in R , 5x fill-in R+W , 2 x reorder ,2 x MQMA, 2x MQSA ... This is totally reverse to what u might me practising in test books and mocks.
> 
> Secondly, ensure that your first three tasks goes well as these are the one with the higher marks. You can just Ignore the MQSA/MQMA tasks those are of 2 marks each and that too having negative marking.
> 
> Now comes the time management.. You will get Max 32 minutes ( I stick to this while practising).. so don't spend more than 3 min on any of the first three task types and Not more than 1 min for MQMA/SA.
> 
> For reading practice ; there is a golden rule of not covering it as a syllabus.. NEVER move to next Reading mock test unless u have identified the mistakes u have done in previous !! You will be surprise to see that majority of our mistakes would be silly or because of casual approach.
> 
> For reorder : these can be as easy as the difficult they looks .. Work on part of speeches, understand the usage of noun , pronoun, connectors,timelines this will help you to put them in right order. What I did was, keep on doing same reorder task ( morning then in evening) and observing why I am having the different order to the same reorder task... So what I mean is don't take it as a course , even if you do 2-3 of tasks in a day but with deep concentration, clarity of ideas and reasoning to the answers, I think you will surly do well in exam.
> 
> I can give depth of suggestions and tips for each and every PTE task, ..objective is that we should all win together !


I'm also struggling to get 79 in Reading . Unfortunately I got 20 questions to be completed in 37 min. The order was like this:

6x fil-in R , 2 x MQMA, 4 x reorder , 2x MQSA, 6x fill-in R+W

Re-order paragraphs in first attempt were with 5 & 6 sentences. In second attempt, I got one with 4 sentences and the rest with 5.


----------



## mandeepsapal

Here's the Tips for Speaking Section ! Cheer 

1. Read Aloud :
READ ALOUD WHOLE SENTENCE EVEN BEFORE THE TIME STARTS & SEARCH FOR ANY HARD VOCAB.

(1) SPEAK FLUENT, DON'T SPEAK SLOW !
(2) SAY CLEAR WORDS, DO NOT MUMBLE,
(3) CHECK SINGULAR/PLURAL,
(4) OPEN JAW FOR CLARITY 

2. Repeat Sentence: 
(1) CREATE A VIRTUAL MEETING ROOM IN MIND,
(2) LISTEN EASY YET CAREFULLY 
(3) SPEAK CLEARLY, DO NOT MUMBLE ,
(4) OPEN JAW FOR CLARITY

3. Describe Image:

SPEAK 4 SHORT SENTENCES, WELL ORGANIZED , DO NOT USE CONNECTORS like ( HOWEVER, WHERE AS, IF & BUT, ON THE OTHER HAND)

(1.1)FIRST SENTENCE : INTRO/PARAPHRASING ON GRAPH (10 SEC)
(1.2) SECOND SENTENCE : PEAK/LOW VALUES (10 SEC) 
(1.3) THIRD SENTENCE : ANY REMARKABLE CHANGE, 
(1.4) FOURTH SENTENCE: CONCLUSION/OBSERVATION/FINDING 

Tips:
(A) Say LOW , MODERATE and HIGH for TEMP/WEATHER GRAPHS.
(B) Say UPPER, LOWER, CENTRAL, ADJACENT, BESIDE, OPPOSITE for MAP/LOCATION TASKS
(C) SAY SUDDEN/STEEP RISE.. SLOW DECLINE. LINEAR INCLINE EXPONENTIAL RISE..STABLE for VARIATION GRAPHS.

4. RE-TELL:
(1) IDENTIFY THE TOPIC,
(2) START WITH SAYING "THE LECTURE WAS ABOUT/LECTURE IS ABOUT THE "TOPIC" 
(3) DO NOT SAY EVERY POINT WRITTEN: SAY ONLY 3 MAJOR PTS. 
(4) USE CONNECTORS: FIRSTLY, SECONDLY, THIRDLY, 
(5) SPEAK SLOW BUT CLEAR,
(6) KEEP SPEAKING WHILE CORRECTING YOUR SELF,
(7) DO NOT MUMBLING


----------



## bhavna1990

ShermD said:


> one of my friends got unrealistic results, 90 for reading and 31 for speaking. He says, this is really unrealistic as he's fluent in speaking, and really bad at reading section. He changed the center as well because he thought it's just the problem with the mic and stuff at the center, the results were slightly increased to 35 in his second attempt. I think this Pearson system has a flaw indeed  it seems to be not recognizing certain types of accents ...


Hi ShermD, How was your friend's scores in other sections? How is her speaking skill otherwise? Did he miss out any major questions in the exam? Lastly did he apply re-evaluation?


----------



## yo007

explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.



Congrats .....
I appeared PTE twice and each time my speaking was below par ... first atte,pt it was 64 and second attempt it was 49 ... 
I was quite shocked to see such huge difference. I am really worried and have no clue what is expected in Speaking. 
It will be great if you can share ur read aloud clip ... or can listen mine and give some input


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Lady$Bird said:


> Sent you again. Let me know if you can view it. Otherwise, I'll post it here.


Cant view. please post it here if you are fine


----------



## KEIRA CCC

ankit_smart said:


> Hi All,
> I have finally got my result in PTE academic and I have managed to score overall 85 in that.
> 
> English has always been a roadblock for me in my life. I gave ILETS in March 2015 and I scored overall 7 but I failed to score 7 in each. My score was as below:-
> Listening - 8.5
> Reading - 6.5
> Speaking - 6
> Writing - 6
> 
> After giving ILETS I was disappointed because according to me I performed very well in speaking but still I was awarded 6 marks. I was thinking of scoring at least 7 in speaking so kept researching about it. Then somebody told me to about PTE academic. I Started practising this test but I was not sitting regularly. Then because of the office work pressure I was busy so did not paid attention towards it but yes from April to July 2015 I finished both the books(Macmillan and Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013).
> 
> In August I again started practising seriously and I finished the Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013 book again and I thought I was read for the practice test. I gave practice A on 11 Aug -2015 and found how bad my English was. I scored overall 57.
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 57
> Speaking - 49
> Writing - 65
> My enabling skills were disaster -
> Grammar - 28
> Fluency- 42
> Pronunciation - 37
> Spelling - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> Written discourse - 47
> 
> I was shocked to see my score because my friend who was with me scored overall 71 in practice test B.
> 
> My target was back then 65 and I booked my test for 10 September but soon I realized that with 65 I will not be make it to Australia, because my points were coming little short and I then I thought that I have no options other than scoring 79 now. With my current score 57 and projected 79 score I was worried, I thought that I will never be able to make it but then after reading the few success stories of Sudeep dai, Umas & Hope21, I thought it is possible to get 79 each, may be not in the first attempt but sooner or later because success can only to delayed but cannot be denied.
> I kept practising, followed all the tips that has been given on the this.
> https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/
> Instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website. Please see this especially the comments that has been provided below. They are brilliant.
> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> (instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website)
> I gave my second practice test B on 2 September 2015 and my score overall was 68.
> Listening - 77
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 67
> Writing - 68
> My enabling skills were -
> Grammar - 65
> Fluency- 68
> Pronunciation - 59
> Spelling - 42
> Vocabulary - 81
> Written discourse - 45.
> There was definitely some improvement and I also found out that a friend of mine who has scored 71 in practice test B scored 80 in his exam but overall his marks were less than 79. I kept pushing myself and followed all advice that has been done in that website mentioned above. I was so much involved that one day I found myself talking to a beggar talking in English and then I realised that he will not be able to understand what I am saying because our native language is Hindi
> 
> Finally the Test day arrived 10 September 2015 and I was still nervous and sure that I will not be able to achieve 79 in all. Speaking test started and my heart was thumping very fast and soon after that I fumbled in twice in read loud and I was feeling disappointed but then I thought I will give my best shot and then I came to describe image in which I was able to understand what to say but then I followed the advice being provided our friends and continued.
> In Reading I know that time will be less so I kept hurrying, and in some of the fill in the blanks I got stuck but then I continued on thinking that I will think too much here than probably I will not be able to complete my test on time.( I was always making mistake in reading - My Reorder were always wrong and In fill In the blanks total 10-11 fill in the blanks were always wrong)
> 
> Listening I never imagined that I will score 90 out of 90 because most of the time during the test I was not too sure in the answers. In last write from dictation, I was not able to understand the pronunciation of the speaker then I kept on thinking what word would fill in there appropriately and then test was over.
> 
> I was expecting an overall 74 but got 85, but the most important thing here was that I regained hope that sooner or later I will clear and made no compromise in English practice.
> 
> All the advice or help you need is already there at https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/ . I would Like to thanks them for providing such wonderful support. The bifurcation exercise wise is a added bonus.
> 
> Incase somebody needs help then they can definitely ask me because I know how it feels when you score 57 in practice test .
> 
> My final Score in first attempt
> 
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 81
> Writing - 83
> My enabling skills were -
> Grammar - 82
> Fluency- 84
> Pronunciation - 67
> Spelling - 66
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written discourse - 57
> 
> Once again, Thank you all. Please PM in case anybody needs help


Hi

Congratulations and really impressed by your scores. I am at the moment in overall 74 band but trying to get 79 each. 
In my 3rd attempt i scored 73 73 73 and 86 for speaking.

Can you please tell me what did you do to increase your scores in L R W? How did you get through fluency and pronunciation?

Usually how did you do summerisation? any materials u did?

Please help me , visa is expiring soon


----------



## Lady$Bird

KEIRA CCC said:


> Cant view. please post it here if you are fine


Sure. Here it goes:

Hi,
Your scores in Speaking are really good. I have given two attempts in PTE but got only 54 & 58 in speaking. I'm really confident in speaking and was expecting a real good score. I think there was some problem with the mic or the way I talked. Planning to give one more attempt before raising a complaint.

Could you please help me with the strategies you followed to improve the speaking scores ? What did you change each time to improve the speaking ?

Also, how was your difficulty levels in each exams ?


----------



## GARRY_2015

Lady$Bird said:


> Sure. Here it goes:
> 
> Hi,
> Your scores in Speaking are really good. I have given two attempts in PTE but got only 54 & 58 in speaking. I'm really confident in speaking and was expecting a real good score. I think there was some problem with the mic or the way I talked. Planning to give one more attempt before raising a complaint.
> 
> Could you please help me with the strategies you followed to improve the speaking scores ? What did you change each time to improve the speaking ?
> 
> Also, how was your difficulty levels in each exams ?


Hi Lady$Bird,

I see that you have commendable scores in READING all time. I have given PTE-A three times but unable to get in Reading. Can you help me in reading. Please share your experience in reading.

1st attempt = LRSW --65,54,64,67
2nd attempt = LRSW -- 62,58,60,62
3rd attempt = LRSW -- 74,60,66,76
4th ??

PLS help 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharin

are they doing IELTS tricks to earn money ???


----------



## rajwin502

vivsontime said:


> My last PTE score was LRWS was 72/64/69/68
> 
> IELTS was LRWS was 7.5/7/6.5/7.5
> 
> The one I got today for PTE is LRWS 62/57/69/54
> 
> I only need 65...that will give me a life
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Going by your scores, I would assume that your comprehension ability is reasonably good, considering you secured 7 in IELTS reading. Was this General or Academic?
Since your comprehension skills appears to be stronger than your vocabulary as evident with your PTE reading scores, you will do better in TOEFL reading than in PTE.

With regards to writing, I can say with a fair degree of certainty that having secured6.5 in writing, you will cross the equivalent 7 band in TOEFL with ease.

Speaking test in TOEFL is done on a computer similar to PTE. However, the assessment is done with human intervention. You will easily retain the band score you obtained in IELTS or do even better.

Listening is probably more challenging in TOEFL. Your ability in note -taking will be really tested. However, going by your first PTE test score and IELTS performance you should be able to sail through.

Overall, my inference is that TOEFL is more likely to be to your liking, as the test pattern seems to evaluating your areas of strength.
I would suggest you visit the website www.notefull.com, which contains some excellent free resources/videos on TOEFL preparation and test structure, before you take a final call.
In case you do decide on TOEFL, I can share my paid subscription username and password details with you (I don't need them anymore) which will provide you complete access to their online study material.

In case you are considering IELTS, you can visit IELTSbuddy - Free exam preparation to improve your test score which provides some extremely good tips on how you need to write good essays to score well in IELTS. The website also provides you with a good collection of model essays covering a wide range of topics. Just going through them will get you fully prepared to write essays on any topic.
If you do consider IELTS as an option, take up the test only at British Council never at IDP.

Perhaps you are the best judge of your strengths, and if you wish to persist with PTE, I would be glad to be of help in whatever way I can.

Giving up is not an option, however as the saying goes ' if you do things the same way again and again, don't expect the results to be different'. 
I guess it is time for some critical evaluation to understand your mistakes before your next attempt.


----------



## vivsontime

rajwin502 said:


> Going by your scores, I would assume that your comprehension ability is reasonable good considering you secured 7 in IELTS reading. Was this General or Academic?
> Since your comprehension skills appears to be stronger than your vocabulary as evident with your PTE reading scores, you will do better in TOEFL reading than in PTE.
> 
> With regards to writing, I can say with a fair degree of confidence that if you have scored 6.5 in writing, you will cross the equivalent 7 band in TOEFL with ease.
> 
> Speaking test in TOEFL is done on a computer similar to PTE. However, the assessment is done with human intervention. You will be able to retain the band score you obtained in IELTS or will be able to better that.
> 
> Listening is probably more challenging in TOEFL. Your ability in note taking is really tested. However, going by your first PTE test score and IELTS performance you should be able to sail through.
> 
> Overall, my inference is that TOEFL is more likely to be to your liking, as the test pattern seems to evaluating your areas of strength.
> I would suggest you visit the website www.notefull.com, which contains some excellent free resources/videos on TOEFL preparation and test-types, before you take a final call.
> In case you do decide on TOEFL, I can share my paid subscription username and password details with you (I don't need them anymore) which provides you complete access to their online study material.
> 
> In case you are considering IELTS, you can visit IELTSbuddy - Free exam preparation to improve your test score for some extremely tips on how you need to write good essays to score well in IELTS. The website also provides you with a good collection of model essays covering a wide range of topics. Just going through them will get you fully prepared to write an essay on any topic.
> 
> Perhaps you are the best judge of your strengths, and if you wish to persist with PTE, I would be glad to be of help in whatever way I can.
> 
> Giving up is not an option, however as the saying goes ' if you do things the same way again and again, don't expect the results to be different'. I guess it is time for a critical evaluation to understand your mistakes before your next attempt.


Thank you very much. People like you make this thread a great place.

I think just need 24hrs to regroup. I am also considering to consult some professional classes in bangalore. However I will keep TOEFL as an option but have a doubt, will that be a complete shift in approach comparing it with PTE?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## maplefive

Is it possible for someone who purchase PTE Academic mock test 5 times to get the same mock test format either between first mock test and the third mock test or other combinations ?


----------



## iamecstatic

*Pearson score report to DIBP*

Hi guys,

I couldn't score in PTE-A but tday I got an email from pearson that my PTE Academic scores will be sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications.

Can it have adverse effect on my submitted EOI as my PTE band is lower than what I got in IELTS?
If yes, how can I prevent them from sending my score to DIBP?


----------



## malbuquerque306

OK, finally after 7 times, I got 65+ in each skill.


----------



## piusford

*practice test A result*

I missed it hope. I had network problem. All the same, it wasn't encouraging at all. Enabling skill sucks. 
Listening57
Reading52
Speaking40
Writing63
How do I crack the real exam?


----------



## Code 31

Hi,

Anyone from forum can help me to summarize below written text in few sentences?

Thanks in Advance

Diasporas – communities which live outside, but maintain links with, their homelands – are getting larger, thicker and stronger. They are the human face of globalisation. Diaspora consciousness is on the rise: diasporans are becoming more interested in their origins, and organising themselves more effectively; homelands are revising their opinions of their diasporas as the stigma attached to emigration declines, and stepping up their engagement efforts; meanwhile, host countries are witnessing more assertive diasporic groups within their own national communities, worrying about fifth columns and foreign lobbies, and suffering outbreaks of ‘diasporaphobia’. 

This trend is the result of five factors, all of them connected with globalisation: the growth in international migration; the revolution in transport and communications technology, which is quickening the pace of diasporans’ interactions with their homelands; a reaction against global homogenised culture, which is leading people to rethink their identities; the end of the Cold War, which increased the salience of ethnicity and nationalism and created new space in which diasporas can operate; and policy changes by national governments on issues such as dual citizenship and multiculturalism, which are enabling people to lead transnational lives. 

Diasporas such as those attaching to China, India, Russia and Mexico are already big, but they will continue to grow; the migration flows which feed them are likely to widen and quicken in the future.


----------



## afp85_19

malbuquerque306 said:


> OK, finally after 7 times, I got 65+ in each skill.


Awesome Brother congrats, time to celebrate with some Cachaça =D


----------



## Lady$Bird

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi Lady$Bird,
> 
> I see that you have commendable scores in READING all time. I have given PTE-A three times but unable to get in Reading. Can you help me in reading. Please share your experience in reading.
> 
> 1st attempt = LRSW --65,54,64,67
> 2nd attempt = LRSW -- 62,58,60,62
> 3rd attempt = LRSW -- 74,60,66,76
> 4th ??
> 
> PLS help
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
To be frank, I'm also struggling to get 79 in Reading. While I was practising, reading was the toughest for me. I could never get a grip on Re-Order paragraphs and still dont have it. After my first attempt also, Reading was the toughest for me and was expecting the lowest score in that (But it turned out to be wrong when my speaking scores came) 

Well, I really dont have any strategy for reading as I couldn't find that yet for myself. I practised some collocations and re-order paragraphs. But I got tougher questions in real exam than the ones I practised. Re-order paragraphs were the toughest in first attempt. 4 questions each with 5 and 6 sentences.. !!!  It was easier in 2nd attempt though, with only 4 and 5 sentences. The collocations were also not that easy. The total number of questions were also more. I got 20 questions to be answered in 37 min. Some people in this forum have mentioned that they got 2 re-order paragraphs, with only 3 and 4 sentences and prepositions in fill in the blanks.!! It was not the case with me.
In short, my experience in Reading was not that good.  . When I got unexpected scores in speaking, I stopped thinking about Reading.


----------



## sharin

iamecstatic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I couldn't score in PTE-A but tday I got an email from pearson that my PTE Academic scores will be sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications.
> 
> Can it have adverse effect on my submitted EOI as my PTE band is lower than what I got in IELTS?
> If yes, how can I prevent them from sending my score to DIBP?


no, it wont affect


----------



## Lady$Bird

vivsontime said:


> Thank you very much. People like you make this thread a great place.
> 
> I think just need 24hrs to regroup. I am also considering to consult some professional classes in bangalore. However I will keep TOEFL as an option but have a doubt, will that be a complete shift in approach comparing it with PTE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


At which center in Bangalore did you take the exams ?


----------



## vivsontime

Lady$Bird said:


> At which center in Bangalore did you take the exams ?


I have tried both the centers in the past and given multiple exams on both the center. If I refer to my last three tests.

24 Sep (@Pearson Official Center) : Speaking score was 68
6 Oct (@Pearson Official Center) : Reduced to 60
28 Oct (@Chopras) : Further reduced to 54

Seems PTE is trembling my confidence in Speaking :confused2:


----------



## Lady$Bird

vivsontime said:


> I have tried both the centers in the past and given multiple exams on both the center. If I refer to my last three tests.
> 
> 24 Sep (@Pearson Official Center) : Speaking score was 68
> 6 Oct (@Pearson Official Center) : Reduced to 60
> 28 Oct (@Chopras) : Further reduced to 54
> 
> Seems PTE is trembling my confidence in Speaking :confused2:


I feel the same too. I'm losing my confidence and natural flow in speaking. Whenever I speak to somebody now, I get more conscious, thinking about my lowest scores in speaking


----------



## vivsontime

Lady$Bird said:


> I feel the same too. I'm losing my confidence and natural flow in speaking. Whenever I speak to somebody now, I get more conscious, thinking about my lowest scores in speaking


 Your other scores are awesome.

May be we need experts to record their responses and store it somewhere. I can accommodate space on my website if someone is interested. How are you practicing writing, reading and listening.


----------



## vivsontime

Has any one taken any coaching classes in Bangalore. If yes, could you please suggest. I guess its time to consult someone, dont have much time now. Just three months for me before I forget my dream.


----------



## Lady$Bird

vivsontime said:


> Your other scores are awesome.
> 
> May be we need experts to record their responses and store it somewhere. I can accommodate space on my website if someone is interested. How are you practicing writing, reading and listening.


I haven't practised much for Listening. Just used Pearson CD to undersand the format. I haven't practised writing at all. However, I have gone through the essays in the blog which I have mentioned in my previous posts. Serious practice happened only in Reading and Speaking.


----------



## Lady$Bird

vivsontime said:


> Has any one taken any coaching classes in Bangalore. If yes, could you please suggest. I guess its time to consult someone, dont have much time now. Just three months for me before I forget my dream.


One of my friends took a class in Chopra's. In that, they made him give one exam (the same in Pearson CD). They provided scores for the same, analyzed his weak points and gave feedback. The fee was 500 INR per test.

I called them few days back asking for the same. They said they are starting another weekend coaching batch on this Saturday. Its a 4 week's program. The fee is 6000 INR. May be you can check with them for more details.


----------



## sharin

vivsontime said:


> I have tried both the centers in the past and given multiple exams on both the center. If I refer to my last three tests.
> 
> 24 Sep (@Pearson Official Center) : Speaking score was 68
> 6 Oct (@Pearson Official Center) : Reduced to 60
> 28 Oct (@Chopras) : Further reduced to 54
> 
> Seems PTE is trembling my confidence in Speaking :confused2:


tried revaluation?


----------



## vivsontime

sharin said:


> tried revaluation?


The revaluation will not be a help. As per my knowledge the sections are dependent, until unless I score very high on other section like reading and listening, the impact will be less. In my case it got affected due to speaking.


----------



## mandeepsapal

I am repeating.. Pls avoid Chopra... Go to BIJU , the only official training partner for PTE.. there's a trainer by the name of "Usha Wason".. Approach to her !!! 

I cleared my exam only because of tips and tricks given by her!! 

PS : Chopra will just take an admission fee and afterward there will be no one to help you , they just don't care !


----------



## krish4aus

Hello Friends,

I'm back to square one, now trying to improve my English score to have realistic chance of an invite.

Will be grateful for any tips,inputs,tricks to score well in the weaker section. 

It was few months back where I shared my PTE experience in this thread and it has now grown to more than 500 pages.

Looking forward to your help, 

Comm Skills
L - 69
R - 79
S - 77
W - 69
Enabling Skills
Grammar - 55
oral Fluency - 82
Pronunication - 77
Spelling - 70
Vocabulary - 59
Written Discourse - 63


----------



## vivsontime

mandeepsapal said:


> I am repeating.. Pls avoid Chopra... Go to BIJU , the only official training partner for PTE.. there's a trainer by the name of "Usha Wason".. Approach to her !!!
> 
> I cleared my exam only because of tips and tricks given by her!!
> 
> PS : Chopra will just take an admission fee and afterward there will be no one to help you , they just don't care !


But is she available in Bangalore? I saw your previous post where you mentioned about she is in Delhi.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Guys anyone have the promo code for pte registration discount? Someone shared PTE2015 but this one seems to be valid only for India i guess. Anyone for Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## imrixkhan

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy PTE preparation gold kit. 

To check my progress can i take 1st score test now and the 2nd score test after 1 month?

Thanks


----------



## krish4aus

imrixkhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy PTE preparation gold kit.
> 
> To check my progress can i take 1st score test now and the 2nd score test after 1 month?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can. Use the result to check you weak areas and work on this.

You can take the 2nd few days or a week before the real exam.

It's my personal view. Best of luck!!


----------



## rajwin502

imrixkhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy PTE preparation gold kit.
> 
> To check my progress can i take 1st score test now and the 2nd score test after 1 month?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can.


----------



## imrixkhan

Thanks Krish.






krish4aus said:


> Yes you can. Use the result to check you weak areas and work on this.
> 
> You can take the 2nd few days or a week before the real exam.
> 
> It's my personal view. Best of luck!!


----------



## imrixkhan

Thanks Raj 



rajwin502 said:


> Yes, you can.


----------



## mandeepsapal

vivsontime said:


> But is she available in Bangalore? I saw your previous post where you mentioned about she is in Delhi.


Yes she is Delhi only , but she can help you over the Skype for speaking/listening section , writing can be done over an email.. I mean that's the only way possible for people outside Delhi .. But, trust me she do put a lot of effort on weaknesses of every individual student.

All, who would like to talk to her.. just pm me and I will share her number.


----------



## Redbox

Lady$Bird said:


> I feel the same too. I'm losing my confidence and natural flow in speaking. Whenever I speak to somebody now, I get more conscious, thinking about my lowest scores in speaking


Count me in, I feel the same way too, I did focus in reviewing in speaking test but I don't know because instead of improving it became worst.


----------



## mam123

mandeepsapal said:


> I am repeating.. Pls avoid Chopra... Go to BIJU , the only official training partner for PTE.. there's a trainer by the name of "Usha Wason".. Approach to her !!!
> 
> I cleared my exam only because of tips and tricks given by her!!
> 
> PS : Chopra will just take an admission fee and afterward there will be no one to help you , they just don't care !



Can you pls provide with brief of some of those tips and tricks for us here?

Thanks


----------



## mandeepsapal

mam123 said:


> Can you pls provide with brief of some of those tips and tricks for us here?
> 
> Thanks


Please visit my previous post having detail approach toward speaking section .. It may looks novice, but would certainly help in real exam !


----------



## ShermD

vivsontime said:


> My sixth attempt it was...once clear one module next time the other one Will fail..atleast in ielts only writing was a challenge but here everything is for toss...worst part writing is always 65+...
> 
> I have got only three months to lose five points for age..I kept my moral high but it's starting to shake now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


you have to be at a particular age at the time of invitation to receive the particular points .. so, if you only have 3 months to lose five points, you must get the invitation before that ... The usual time periods are 5-8 months to receive an invitation


----------



## vivsontime

ShermD said:


> you have to be at a particular age at the time of invitation to receive the particular points .. so, if you only have 3 months to lose five points, you must get the invitation before that ... The usual time periods are 5-8 months to receive an invitation


My consultant told me that if I submit the eoi before that then they will consider the date of application not the date of invitation.

Correct me if I am wrong?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ShermD

bhavna1990 said:


> Hi ShermD, How was your friend's scores in other sections? How is her speaking skill otherwise? Did he miss out any major questions in the exam? Lastly did he apply re-evaluation?


He got all 79+ in other sections which he needed to submit the EOI .. so 31 is unrealistic .. I guess his scores for speaking section should have been 80+ as he is fluent in speaking ...


----------



## ankit_smart

vivsontime said:


> My consultant told me that if I submit the eoi before that then they will consider the date of application not the date of invitation.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


They consider date of invite for age points not the day when you filed the application.


----------



## ShermD

malbuquerque306 said:


> OK, finally after 7 times, I got 65+ in each skill.



After 7 times  .. Better, if you're a rich person ...


----------



## ShermD

piusford said:


> I missed it hope. I had network problem. All the same, it wasn't encouraging at all. Enabling skill sucks.
> Listening57
> Reading52
> Speaking40
> Writing63
> How do I crack the real exam?


hey, I'm quite sure you won't pass 65+ level in speaking in real test if you sit the real test without further studies ... and I'm pretty sure you'll pass 65+ in other sections, specially you'll score 70+ in writing for sure


----------



## ShermD

vivsontime said:


> My consultant told me that if I submit the eoi before that then they will consider the date of application not the date of invitation.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I'm afraid that the DIBP consider only the day they sent you an invitation, not the date you submitted your EOI.  ... Agents are saying fake things to get the money .. one agent of one of my friends have told him, that he will get the state sponsorship and he'll have no restrictions and he can work anywhere in Aus. But, the reality is he should stay in that particular state for 2 years if he get a sponsorship from that state. Agents are so fraudulent ..


----------



## ankit_smart

ShermD said:


> I'm afraid that the DIBP consider only the day they sent you an invitation, not the date you submitted your EOI.  ... Agents are saying fake things to get the money .. one agent of one of my friends have told him, that he will get the state sponsorship and he'll have no restrictions and he can work anywhere in Aus. But, the reality is he should stay in that particular state for 2 years if he get a sponsorship from that state. Agents are so fraudulent ..


Hi Sherm, 

I agree with you on the EOI but for state nomination the truth is(taken from expat and confirmed from a Current 190 visa holder)

No one would be stopping you at the point of entry, if you are actually entering Australia in another state than who nominated you for your 190. That is not a condition of entry. This measure is more of where you will be settling down, and starting to work. That is the time when the state starts gaining from your stay, and by way of your taxes. so in case you are planning an initial entry to australia, by maybe visiting friend/relative for a week, feel free to do the same at any of the states, without even needing to go to your nominating state. But in case you are planning to start a job/settle down, then definitely plan for the state which nominated you. in case you try, and cannot find a job for 6months-1 year, the state can be approached if you show you can find a job in another state. they hardly refuse you in that case.


----------



## ShermD

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Sherm,
> 
> I agree with you on the EOI but for state nomination the truth is(taken from expat and confirmed from a Current 190 visa holder)
> 
> No one would be stopping you at the point of entry, if you are actually entering Australia in another state than who nominated you for your 190. That is not a condition of entry. This measure is more of where you will be settling down, and starting to work. That is the time when the state starts gaining from your stay, and by way of your taxes. so in case you are planning an initial entry to australia, by maybe visiting friend/relative for a week, feel free to do the same at any of the states, without even needing to go to your nominating state. But in case you are planning to start a job/settle down, then definitely plan for the state which nominated you. in case you try, and cannot find a job for 6months-1 year, the state can be approached if you show you can find a job in another state. they hardly refuse you in that case.


My friend will work there, and many of us will, unless we have a great fortune from our ancestors to waste ... so, if anyone who wishes to work there and who has got there by the sponsorship of the state, will have to stay there for two years if they wish to work and earn money.   .... and, the laws that state sponsored visa holder should abide by vs showing evidence & convincing the state are different and latter being a different procedure .. not straight forward ...


----------



## The Paki

Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.

Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.

I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.


Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
The three most important tasks which you must do are:

a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.

b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.

c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.


In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.

I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.

Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## piusford

The Paki said:


> Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.
> 
> Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.
> 
> I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.
> 
> 
> Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
> The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
> Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
> The three most important tasks which you must do are:
> 
> a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.
> 
> b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.
> 
> c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.
> 
> 
> In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
> Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
> Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.
> 
> I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavors!


Hi Paki,
Your post encouraged me. I wrote the goldkit practice test A yesterday, the result demolarised me. I need your help urgently. Here is the result:
Practice test A

Communicative Skills
Listening57
Reading52
Speaking40
Writing63


----------



## KEIRA CCC

The Paki said:


> Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.
> 
> Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.
> 
> I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.
> 
> 
> Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
> The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
> Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
> The three most important tasks which you must do are:
> 
> a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.
> 
> b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.
> 
> c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.
> 
> 
> In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
> Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
> Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.
> 
> I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavors!


Hi

Congratulations and thank you for sharing your experience with us.

If you are fine please let us know how did you practice listening, reading and writing? which materials you used? Are you in Australia ? If you can please help me at a considerable rate. Please help, planning for 79 each.

Current scores 73 73 73 and 86 for speaking

Thanks


----------



## sk804

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Sherm,
> 
> I agree with you on the EOI but for state nomination the truth is(taken from expat and confirmed from a Current 190 visa holder)
> 
> No one would be stopping you at the point of entry, if you are actually entering Australia in another state than who nominated you for your 190. That is not a condition of entry. This measure is more of where you will be settling down, and starting to work. That is the time when the state starts gaining from your stay, and by way of your taxes. so in case you are planning an initial entry to australia, by maybe visiting friend/relative for a week, feel free to do the same at any of the states, without even needing to go to your nominating state. But in case you are planning to start a job/settle down, then definitely plan for the state which nominated you. in case you try, and cannot find a job for 6months-1 year, the state can be approached if you show you can find a job in another state. they hardly refuse you in that case.


Yes you said it correct. Just One more point to add,

Future plans (applying citizenship) will be at risk or more drilling by DIBP. Coz you have to answer/prove, why you broke the commitment!


----------



## sk804

The Paki said:


> Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.
> 
> Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.
> 
> I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.
> 
> 
> [*]Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
> [*]The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
> [*]Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get &#150; to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
> [*]The three most important tasks which you must do are:
> 
> a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.
> 
> b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.
> 
> c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.
> 
> [*]In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there&#146;s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say &#147;Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years&#148;. Most of the graph&#146;s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
> [*]Search for the &#147;Most commonly misspelled words&#148; on google and go through them, at least once.
> [*]Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.
> 
> 
> I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavors!


Thanks mate for the inputs....


----------



## The Paki

piusford said:


> Hi Paki,
> Your post encouraged me. I wrote the goldkit practice test A yesterday, the result demolarised me. I need your help urgently. Here is the result:
> Practice test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening57
> Reading52
> Speaking40
> Writing63


Hi Piusford

Trust me, you got better scores than I did. I got 32 in speaking when I attempted the practice test. As I mentioned you will notice that the test 2 of the gold kit, will be tougher than test 1, but you will get better scores in it, somewhere around in 60s.
Therefore don't take the results too hard; just take the practice test as an opportunity to familiarize yourself with the real exam condition.


----------



## The Paki

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations and thank you for sharing your experience with us.
> 
> If you are fine please let us know how did you practice listening, reading and writing? which materials you used? Are you in Australia ? If you can please help me at a considerable rate. Please help, planning for 79 each.
> 
> Current scores 73 73 73 and 86 for speaking
> 
> Thanks


Hi KEIRA CCC

I practiced everything from a book which was available online, "PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)". Unfortunately I do not have a link, otherwise I would have shared that.

In my opinion the key to score high marks is to attempt 100% paper and to be reasonably sure that you gave around 75% correct answers. The points which I mentioned earlier in my post were the only considerations which I took into account, like:

going through the most commonly misspelled words online
Preparing an acronym of all the exam components to avoid the surprises. Like RRDRA etc.
Kept speaking until the last moment.
I note that you are already very close to score above 79 in each component - all you need is a good day.

Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## kraviraj82

Hi Paki, 

Please let us know
1) how many questions were in reading and listening section ?... I faced many questions in real exam
2) how was the speaking section's describe image? Because in real exam I experienced complicated graphs and maps.
3) where did you take the exam ? Was it a pearson test center or some pearson franchisee?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Alexism

In terms of speaking, I experienced many difficult combinations of graphs, charts, maps that I could not even understand at all. What I did was keep talking with whatever you see on the images by making simple sentences; may be content is not as important as fluency. I usually got 80+ with that approach. Hope it helps.


----------



## mahender8

vivsontime said:


> Thank you very much. People like you make this thread a great place.
> 
> I think just need 24hrs to regroup. I am also considering to consult some professional classes in bangalore. However I will keep TOEFL as an option but have a doubt, will that be a complete shift in approach comparing it with PTE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi Vivsontime,

I have sent a PM to u..Kindly look for that...

Regards,
mahender


----------



## mahender8

mandeepsapal said:


> Yes she is Delhi only , but she can help you over the Skype for speaking/listening section , writing can be done over an email.. I mean that's the only way possible for people outside Delhi .. But, trust me she do put a lot of effort on weaknesses of every individual student.
> 
> All, who would like to talk to her.. just pm me and I will share her number.




Hi Mandeepsapal,

can u pls share full address and mobile for BIJU...

Regards,
Mahender


----------



## The Paki

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi Paki,
> 
> Please let us know
> 1) how many questions were in reading and listening section ?... I faced many questions in real exam
> 2) how was the speaking section's describe image? Because in real exam I experienced complicated graphs and maps.
> 3) where did you take the exam ? Was it a pearson test center or some pearson franchisee?
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Hi Kaviraj

The number of questions were exactly within the range for each section as mentioned online, on Pearson's website tutorial guide.

If I remember correctly I got 4-5 graphs. The Pie chart was straight forward as always, though the bar graph and the line graph was very complicated. As I mentioned in my earlier post there are many irrelevant details given in the graph, therefore you need to practice to stick to the main theme. What I practiced was how to say the first two lines fluently without getting confused and I was successful in doing so. The remaining details usually come in the flow, when you are able to describe the graph at first place.

I gave the examination at Pearson test center, but I don't think that it will make any difference, that where you sit for the examination.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

The Paki said:


> Hi KEIRA CCC
> 
> I practiced everything from a book which was available online, "PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)". Unfortunately I do not have a link, otherwise I would have shared that.
> 
> In my opinion the key to score high marks is to attempt 100% paper and to be reasonably sure that you gave around 75% correct answers. The points which I mentioned earlier in my post were the only considerations which I took into account, like:
> 
> going through the most commonly misspelled words online
> Preparing an acronym of all the exam components to avoid the surprises. Like RRDRA etc.
> Kept speaking until the last moment.
> I note that you are already very close to score above 79 in each component - all you need is a good day.
> 
> Good luck with your efforts.


Many thanks. your words really encouraged me. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## rahul1987

Hi experts

I am thinking of getting a coaching for pte. Do let me know if there are any recommendations. Fyi: II am in Gurgaon.


----------



## rahul1987

Hi experts I am thinking of getting a coaching for pte. Do let me know if there are any recommendations. Fyi: I am in Gurgaon.


----------



## Pinky1939

Hi All, 

I am very disappointed with PTE exam. I have done 7 times in Melbourne. Every time I got less than 40 for speaking, only twice I got 42 for speaking. Even my pronunciation score is very low. Whenever I do ielts I always score 7 or more than 7 for speaking. My latest ielts score is L 6 R8 W6.5 S 7. I need to get 7 each. Please give me some suggestions for PTE speaking. Thanks.


----------



## afp85_19

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very disappointed with PTE exam. I have done 7 times in Melbourne. Every time I got less than 40 for speaking, only twice I got 42 for speaking. Even my pronunciation score is very low. Whenever I do ielts I always score 7 or more than 7 for speaking. My latest ielts score is L 6 R8 W6.5 S 7. I need to get 7 each. Please give me some suggestions for PTE speaking. Thanks.


Do not feel Disheartened Pinky, the first thing you need to assess is your level of English, what about your other sections? 

If you´re scoring more than 79+ in (L,W,R) then most likely is a technical issue, and definitely change Test Centre.

This thread is huge and I know you´ll get the answers here, from materials to actually know the milimetres you should put your microphone close to your mouth. =D


----------



## sudeepdai

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very disappointed with PTE exam. I have done 7 times in Melbourne. Every time I got less than 40 for speaking, only twice I got 42 for speaking. Even my pronunciation score is very low. Whenever I do ielts I always score 7 or more than 7 for speaking. My latest ielts score is L 6 R8 W6.5 S 7. I need to get 7 each. Please give me some suggestions for PTE speaking. Thanks.


Heyy there pinky

If you are consistently getting only 40s in the exam then there is definitely something wrong with the way youre speaking/practicing. 

Also,seeing that your pronunciation scores are also quite low, you have a lot to improve in my opinion. 

Now the reason you have been getting high marks in the IELTS could be that you could be that IELTS is a face to face speaking test. The listener can make out what you are saying even if your spoken English isnt quite clear. Gestures and intonations also help the listener understand you and what you are trying to say. It is a Human Being on the other end. They can make out what you are saying.

However, PTE is entirely judged by the computer. IF the computer cannot understand what you are speaking, then there is no chance of you getting marks. It is a Machine on the other end. 

All in all, my suggestion - Change the way you practice. Or even you might have to rethink this PTE and maybe switch to IELTS. Give PTE a fresh new approached try, and if it still doesnt work out, switch to IELTS.

Dont lose hope though. 
Message me if you still need some other help.

Cheers
BEst of luck for everything ahead.


----------



## unlimitedme

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very disappointed with PTE exam. I have done 7 times in Melbourne. Every time I got less than 40 for speaking, only twice I got 42 for speaking. Even my pronunciation score is very low. Whenever I do ielts I always score 7 or more than 7 for speaking. My latest ielts score is L 6 R8 W6.5 S 7. I need to get 7 each. Please give me some suggestions for PTE speaking. Thanks.


You have mentioned a low score in pronunciation, I would think that is the first area that you should try to resolve first.

IELTS speaking test is judged by a fellow human, a big difference there.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very disappointed with PTE exam. I have done 7 times in Melbourne. Every time I got less than 40 for speaking, only twice I got 42 for speaking. Even my pronunciation score is very low. Whenever I do ielts I always score 7 or more than 7 for speaking. My latest ielts score is L 6 R8 W6.5 S 7. I need to get 7 each. Please give me some suggestions for PTE speaking. Thanks.


Hi Pinky,

What centre are going for test? Is it Cliftons? Have you tried Discover and Melbourne PTE?


----------



## Pinky1939

First of all thank you very much for your prompt replies. Actually I had PTE speaking classes with two different tutors. They all said no issue with my pronunciation and fluency. I usually go to Clifton test centre because of the convenience. Two weeks ago I had my last test with Pearson test centre, Latrobe street. Unfortunately it was same as Clifton.

Honestly speaking, for me personally describing image and re-tell lecture in the speaking section are the most challenging so I prepare for most for these sections by recording my own answers and comparing them to the sample answers. Some questions (images) are tougher to answer than the others. For the tough questions I just focus on using simple sentences and describing the most obvious patterns I can see on the image.

Listening and writing come pretty naturally to me so I don't really have too much to practice about that. I always get 75+ for writing and listening. But most of the time my reading score is somewhere around 60 to 65 range. 

I have no idea what to do now. Actually I am thinking of switching to ielts or doing one more time in PTE new test centre, RMIT, Melbourne. Please, if you can give me some hints to position my mic in the test, that would be really appreciated. And also please, kindly pass me note taking strategies for describe image and especially for retell lecture, which I concern most about it. Once again thank you very much.


----------



## sk804

Pinky1939 said:


> First of all thank you very much for your prompt replies. Actually I had PTE speaking classes with two different tutors. They all said no issue with my pronunciation and fluency. I usually go to Clifton test centre because of the convenience. Two weeks ago I had my last test with Pearson test centre, Latrobe street. Unfortunately it was same as Clifton.
> 
> Honestly speaking, for me personally describing image and re-tell lecture in the speaking section are the most challenging so I prepare for most for these sections by recording my own answers and comparing them to the sample answers. Some questions (images) are tougher to answer than the others. For the tough questions I just focus on using simple sentences and describing the most obvious patterns I can see on the image.
> 
> Listening and writing come pretty naturally to me so I don't really have too much to practice about that. I always get 75+ for writing and listening. But most of the time my reading score is somewhere around 60 to 65 range.
> 
> I have no idea what to do now. Actually I am thinking of switching to ielts or doing one more time in PTE new test centre, RMIT, Melbourne. Please, if you can give me some hints to position my mic in the test, that would be really appreciated. And also please, kindly pass me note taking strategies for describe image and especially for retell lecture, which I concern most about it. Once again thank you very much.


One of the point mentioned by some


----------



## sk804

Pinky1939 said:


> First of all thank you very much for your prompt replies. Actually I had PTE speaking classes with two different tutors. They all said no issue with my pronunciation and fluency. I usually go to Clifton test centre because of the convenience. Two weeks ago I had my last test with Pearson test centre, Latrobe street. Unfortunately it was same as Clifton.
> 
> Honestly speaking, for me personally describing image and re-tell lecture in the speaking section are the most challenging so I prepare for most for these sections by recording my own answers and comparing them to the sample answers. Some questions (images) are tougher to answer than the others. For the tough questions I just focus on using simple sentences and describing the most obvious patterns I can see on the image.
> 
> Listening and writing come pretty naturally to me so I don't really have too much to practice about that. I always get 75+ for writing and listening. But most of the time my reading score is somewhere around 60 to 65 range.
> 
> I have no idea what to do now. Actually I am thinking of switching to ielts or doing one more time in PTE new test centre, RMIT, Melbourne. Please, if you can give me some hints to position my mic in the test, that would be really appreciated. And also please, kindly pass me note taking strategies for describe image and especially for retell lecture, which I concern most about it. Once again thank you very much.


Few points mentioned by someone who scored good marks is.....

* smile in between of speaking section! (I.e. dont get stressed)

* missing 's' at the end of the words
*avoid adding/missing 'the' in some places (our habitual practice)
* few specific phonetic words getting miss pronounced (my personal experience)


----------



## Muruganandam

Hi All,

I have given my first PTE-A exam on last week, and my score is L-56, R-50, S-33, W-64. I haven't prepared well for this exam, and now, I am going to do intense preparation. Please give me some suggestions for the following.
1. I was able to manage the time during the exam, particularly in reading section.Any advice?
2. Any tips for improving speaking section. I haven't spoken well in the Describe Image section and moreover, I have a general problem of fast speaking that also might be the reason for the low score in speaking section. 
Thanks.


----------



## indy2aus

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy there pinky
> 
> If you are consistently getting only 40s in the exam then there is definitely something wrong with the way youre speaking/practicing.
> 
> Also,seeing that your pronunciation scores are also quite low, you have a lot to improve in my opinion.
> 
> Now the reason you have been getting high marks in the IELTS could be that you could be that IELTS is a face to face speaking test. The listener can make out what you are saying even if your spoken English isnt quite clear. Gestures and intonations also help the listener understand you and what you are trying to say. It is a Human Being on the other end. They can make out what you are saying.
> 
> However, PTE is entirely judged by the computer. IF the computer cannot understand what you are speaking, then there is no chance of you getting marks. It is a Machine on the other end.
> 
> All in all, my suggestion - Change the way you practice. Or even you might have to rethink this PTE and maybe switch to IELTS. Give PTE a fresh new approached try, and if it still doesnt work out, switch to IELTS.
> 
> Dont lose hope though.
> Message me if you still need some other help.
> 
> Cheers
> BEst of luck for everything ahead.



I think IELTS speaking is marked using recorder by two professionals. At least, as per guidelines, gesture or body language will not get/loose marks. Speaking is the only one criteria IELTS should use. Yet I am not sure in reality though.


----------



## nick777

The Paki said:


> Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.
> 
> Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.
> 
> I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.
> 
> 
> Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
> The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
> Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
> The three most important tasks which you must do are:
> 
> a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.
> 
> b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.
> 
> c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.
> 
> 
> In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
> Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
> Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.
> 
> I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavors!



Hi Paki..i just got my results. I did badly and I m thinking if you can forward your essays materials to me? I got 64 for my writing. This was my third in sitting for exam with 2 IELTS. I feel very down. Been trying since this Feb 2015.


----------



## MavyWills

this site is proving helpful


----------



## The Paki

nick777 said:


> Hi Paki..i just got my results. I did badly and I m thinking if you can forward your essays materials to me? I got 64 for my writing. This was my third in sitting for exam with 2 IELTS. I feel very down. Been trying since this Feb 2015.


Hi Nick777

I am sorry I did not prepare anything for the essay section which I could forward to you. Although I can share the way I wrote the essay.

Most of the topics should usually be written in a similar pattern:

Background and introduction
Opening details
Advantages of the detail asked in the topic
Disadvantages of the detail asked in the topic
Any relevant examples
Your opinion
Conclusion or closing paragraph

Make sure to breakdown the essay into multiple paragraphs along with the use of relevant punctuation, to score higher points in written discourse. Also use the synonyms for the same word if it has to be repeated again and again. For example: Over the past ten years /During the last decade etc.

Last but not the least, try to write almost 300 words to ensure that you use a range of vocabulary in your essay.

If you need further help, feel free to discuss.

Good luck!


----------



## Live to Drive

mahender8 said:


> Hi Mandeepsapal,
> 
> can u pls share full address and mobile for BIJU...
> 
> Regards,
> Mahender


Hi 
Would to like to know the same, kindly message the details 
thanks


----------



## Vikram_99

Hey Guys,

One of my friends is trying to book two exams at a time just to have an additional attempt booked in case she doesn't get the required score in first attempt.

However, after booking the first exam, system is not allowing her to book the second exam. 
I've read it here earlier that people managed to book more than one exam at a time.
Please advise on this.

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## gnt

Vikram_99 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One of my friends is trying to book two exams at a time just to have an additional attempt booked in case she doesn't get the required score in first attempt.
> 
> However, after booking the first exam, system is not allowing her to book the second exam.
> I've read it here earlier that people managed to book more than one exam at a time.
> Please advise on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


Book from two seperate Email id in different internet browsers.


----------



## Meena20

Hi All,

Can any one tell me the materials and tips for Listening section particularly for Summarizing spoken text.


----------



## bhavna1990

afdalky said:


> @berabad : Dont get disappointed, try it again. As someone suggested this is one if the easiest exam available today to score IELTS equivalent 7 (PTE-A 65).
> 
> First of all the valuation is done by computer in most of the scenarios and you are supposed to get the result in next 24 to 48 hours. But occasionally when the computer cannot identify your pronunciation or accent it goes for manual checking. Which is done by the panel (this time not by computer), and heard that very difficult to crack that one. Thats definitely takes more than a week also.
> 
> In PTE more than our accent what I felt is time management is the major thing...and while speaking if you dont speak for 3 seconds then they automatically stops the recording and skip to next question...I had posted some sample exams in this thread. Please check the previous pages.
> 
> Don't get disappointed keep on trying. I was in your position waited almost 8 months just for IELTS score to lodge my EOI. Din get sufficient score in my 3 IELTS attempts. Luckily on my first PTE I got enough.
> 
> Regards
> Afdal


Hi Afdal,
How do you know if the speaking score is done by a panel? May I please ask where you got this information from? And how do we request for this to be done?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
Did anyone get a World Map in describe image of Speaking section ? If yes, could you please tell me the best ways to describe it ?


----------



## enygma

I got my PTE-A results and missed my target score in Speaking (needed 79+). 
Plan to take it up again in next couple of weeks, need suggestions on how can I improve my score in speaking:

Communicative Skills:
Listening 82
Reading 85
Speaking 68
Writing 83

Enabling Skills:
Grammar 75
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 79

Thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird

enygma said:


> I got my PTE-A results and missed my target score in Speaking (needed 79+).
> Plan to take it up again in next couple of weeks, need suggestions on how can I improve my score in speaking:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening 82
> Reading 85
> Speaking 68
> Writing 83
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 75
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Thanks


You have very good scores in other sections. I'm struggling with Sepaking and Reading. Could you please tell me how you practised Reading ?


----------



## Sun S

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone get a World Map in describe image of Speaking section ? If yes, could you please tell me the best ways to describe it ?


Hi,
You can find a world map sample in McMilan book.
Btw..can you share the essay topics you got in your recent attempt?


----------



## Sun S

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone get a World Map in describe image of Speaking section ? If yes, could you please tell me the best ways to describe it ?


Hi,
You can find a world map sample in McMilan book.
By the way..can you share the essay topics you got in your recent attempt?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Sun S said:


> Hi,
> You can find a world map sample in McMilan book.
> By the way..can you share the essay topics you got in your recent attempt?


I got the following topics :

1) Tourism - pros and cons in under developed countries
2) Written Examination - is it still the effective method to assess students.


----------



## cheeconay

Haychel said:


> They are all already in my signature.


Hi Haychel,

Could you please let me know which centre did you go to take the test (for all four attempts)? Thanks a lot!


----------



## cheeconay

Haychel said:


> My first three was with (unsuccessful, 60 speaking on average):
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne Australia
> Level 14,
> 300 La Trobe Street,
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 613 9670 4899
> 
> 
> *My 4th attempt was with (successful, 80+ for everything):
> 
> PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> Level 1
> 440 Collins Street
> Melbourne, Victoria 3000
> Australia
> 1800 - 023 - 095*


Hi sorry just happened to come across this post. I feel anxious at the moment because I have already booked the test with the Pearson Centre. 

It's going to be my first time trying to do the PTE anyway. Have you done the IELTS before? I'm just asking to have an indicator of the English testing ability equivalence of the two tests and come up with reasonable goals and expectation.


----------



## enygma

Lady$Bird said:


> You have very good scores in other sections. I'm struggling with Sepaking and Reading. Could you please tell me how you practised Reading ?


I didn't really do anything special for Reading, just made sure that I practise as much as possible from the PTE official book and online samples. Would suggest the same to you, after few tests you would start getting a hang of it. 
I am facing problem in speaking though, not sure how to improve that as the scoring for this section is handled by computer and am not sure where am I going wrong, thus finding it difficult.
Any idea anyone?


----------



## sumitrb

First of all thanks to all the members for the valuable information and tips, material all members have been sharing which helped me crack PTE A in my first attempt.

I am proceeding to the next step of submitting my skill assessment with ACS for business analyst.

Could someone please let me know is it better to get the documents certified through the Notary Public or get it simply attested through an govt official. What is acceptable with ACS in context of getting the documents certified in India?

Appreciate all your help and advice on the above query

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## rahul1987

Hi All

I am in Delhi and thinking of taking PTE exam. Please let know which one of the following is a better center for PTE. 
1) Pearson Professional Centers-New Delhi
2) Global Opportunities, New Delhi, DEL, India

I am asking this because 1st option seems to get filled up real fast when compared to the latter one. 

Just a random thought, is the result dependent on the test center?


----------



## sumitrb

I took my exam with Pearson center on 19th Oct. Global Opportunities is also good, however they have just 5-6 seats per slot so seats are limited. 



rahul1987 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in Delhi and thinking of taking PTE exam. Please let know which one of the following is a better center for PTE.
> 1) Pearson Professional Centers-New Delhi
> 2) Global Opportunities, New Delhi, DEL, India
> 
> I am asking this because 1st option seems to get filled up real fast when compared to the latter one.
> 
> Just a random thought, is the result dependent on the test center?


----------



## rahul1987

So, according to you both the centres are at par with each other infrastructure wise? Distance between cubicals? mics? Headphones...so on..

ALso, is there any which is producing better results?




sumitrb said:


> I took my exam with Pearson center on 19th Oct. Global Opportunities is also good, however they have just 5-6 seats per slot so seats are limited.


----------



## ankit_smart

sumitrb said:


> I took my exam with Pearson center on 19th Oct. Global Opportunities is also good, however they have just 5-6 seats per slot so seats are limited.


Gave my test on global opportunities on Sept 10. 
During the test you can be distracted by sound and voices of fellow students as well as staff, but still it's manageable.


----------



## ankit_smart

sumitrb said:


> First of all thanks to all the members for the valuable information and tips, material all members have been sharing which helped me crack PTE A in my first attempt.
> 
> I am proceeding to the next step of submitting my skill assessment with ACS for business analyst.
> 
> Could someone please let me know is it better to get the documents certified through the Notary Public or get it simply attested through an govt official. What is acceptable with ACS in context of getting the documents certified in India?
> 
> Appreciate all your help and advice on the above query
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


This would be mentioned of the Acs application itself. 

I got it notarized at 5 rs per page


----------



## sumitrb

Did they mention "Certified true copy of the original" during the notarization? Is that required to be mentioned explicitly as mentioned in the ACS doc?





ankit_smart said:


> This would be mentioned of the Acs application itself.
> 
> I got it notarized at 5 rs per page


----------



## sumitrb

I have not seen the exact test rooms at Global opportunities. I went there for PTE training.

At Pearson you do hear others a bit and space between cubical is not great, but its manageable and once your start your paper it does not matter as you concentrate on yours



rahul1987 said:


> So, according to you both the centres are at par with each other infrastructure wise? Distance between cubicals? mics? Headphones...so on..
> 
> ALso, is there any which is producing better results?


----------



## Thunder123

sumitrb said:


> I have not seen the exact test rooms at Global opportunities. I went there for PTE training.
> 
> At Pearson you do hear others a bit and space between cubical is not great, but its manageable and once your start your paper it does not matter as you concentrate on yours


I have given test 3 times at PTE professional centre but struggling to get 79+ in all still. Wil giving test at global centre wld make any difference? 
I find infrastructure a PTE VUE centre to be decent. However, there is a lot of disturbance during speaking section. Also by the time we start doing the writing section there are still people doing the speaking section which cause a lot of disturbance and loss of concentration.There are 12-15 people giving the exam at a time.
Please share ur views guys...wt kind of test environment is at Global test centre delhi..


----------



## ankit_smart

sumitrb said:


> Did they mention "Certified true copy of the original" during the notarization? Is that required to be mentioned explicitly as mentioned in the ACS doc?


I wrote it myself, before they signed on it!


----------



## sm_1

Hi , 
Yesterday, i gave scored test A and till now result has not displayed. It is now more than 24 hours. I have written to pltsupport-pearson dot com. Can i contact support team by any other means? Please suggest. 

Thanks


----------



## JK123

sm_1 said:


> Hi ,
> Yesterday, i gave scored test A and till now result has not displayed. It is now more than 24 hours. I have written to pltsupport-pearson dot com. Can i contact support team by any other means? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

This should be available within one hour in 'RESULTS' section.
Not sure why its not updating in your case.


----------



## rahul1987

In global test center there are only 6ppl giving the paper. So the disturbance should be less when compared to 12ppl. Also you can choose the late time slot to avoid the disturbance during the last section.


Thunder123 said:


> sumitrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the exact test rooms at Global opportunities. I went there for PTE training.
> 
> At Pearson you do hear others a bit and space between cubical is not great, but its manageable and once your start your paper it does not matter as you concentrate on yours
> 
> 
> 
> I have given test 3 times at PTE professional centre but struggling to get 79+ in all still. Wil giving test at global centre wld make any difference?
> I find infrastructure a PTE VUE centre to be decent. However, there is a lot of disturbance during speaking section. Also by the time we start doing the writing section there are still people doing the speaking section which cause a lot of disturbance and loss of concentration.There are 12-15 people giving the exam at a time.
> Please share ur views guys...wt kind of test environment is at Global test centre delhi..
Click to expand...


----------



## xmilanx

hi guys,

i am going to sit for PTE test to get some points on 20 November. shall i sit for Academic or General PTE test ?

Thanks


----------



## vivsontime

xmilanx said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am going to sit for PTE test to get some points on 20 November. shall i sit for Academic or General PTE test ?
> 
> Thanks


If you looking for immigration purpose than PTE academic...

The general exam doesn't make any sense at all yet..hope they will show some mercy in future..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vivsontime

rahul1987 said:


> In global test center there are only 6ppl giving the paper. So the disturbance should be less when compared to 12ppl. Also you can choose the late time slot to avoid the disturbance during the last section.


As per my experience in bangalore global center, the seats were next to each other and amount of disturbance was very high.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshee

I have submitted as "Photocopy Attested" and got +ve outcome.....


----------



## Saurabh.A

rahul1987 said:


> In global test center there are only 6ppl giving the paper. So the disturbance should be less when compared to 12ppl. Also you can choose the late time slot to avoid the disturbance during the last section.



I think this is a pervasive problem irrespective of the test center. Just get used to the disturbance. I had 7 guys in the room for exam, but one lady out of the 7 was little(read very) excited about her speaking skills and she made sure that every one in the room is aware of what she is speaking! Even the noise cancelling headphones have a limit of cancelling the noise! 

In any case, try focusing on your tasks. For practicing with the noise in background, practice speaking on a topic with your TV or radio on! :confused2: that might help!


----------



## unlimitedme

xmilanx said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am going to sit for PTE test to get some points on 20 November. shall i sit for Academic or General PTE test ?
> 
> Thanks


Academic.


----------



## unlimitedme

nick777 said:


> Hi Paki..i just got my results. I did badly and I m thinking if you can forward your essays materials to me? I got 64 for my writing. This was my third in sitting for exam with 2 IELTS. I feel very down. Been trying since this Feb 2015.


probably useful:

Writing topic + sample answer


----------



## unlimitedme

Tips on Speaking section:

Speaking


Personal Introduction: spend few mins to give a background about yourself and why you took PTE academic test.
Read aloud: Speak in moderate speed, do not RUSH! Break the text into chunks and pause slightly between each one as you read. Use rising and falling intonation.
Repeat sentence: Take note on your pronunciation, practice with your handphone recorder. DO NOT mumble! Try to mimic the speaker if you can.
Describe image: you would have 40 seconds to speak, do not pause more than 3 seconds! Fill in your blank space with anything like: If we look closer, this is actually a very interesting image, etc... DO NOT USE umm, ahh, eh! I will put up a topic separately to give you more sample to practice on this section.
Re-tell lecture: Use the image to anticipate the vocabulary, take notes for any signposts to help you recognize the main points.
Answer the short question: concentrate on the question, speak with a firm tone. Remember this task is NOT individually timed, you must click 'Next' to move on to the next task. You would have around 10-12 task of this type. If you realize your first answer was not correct, keep speaking and give the correct answer. You would have ten seconds to give your response, the mic will close if there are more than three seconds of silence.

taken from Tips on PTE Academic test


----------



## sunny_australia

*Essay Topics*

Hi Guys 

Please share the essay topics you get in the exam.It will be helpful for others.

Regards


----------



## ShermD

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please share the essay topics you get in the exam.It will be helpful for others.
> 
> Regards



please be kind and stop asking things that are hundreds of times shared throughout the forum. If you go through the forum you'll find plenty of links and posts of the topics .. don't be lazy and take some time to go through those as others have spared plenty of their precious time writing & posting the links.


----------



## krish4aus

sumitrb said:


> First of all thanks to all the members for the valuable information and tips, material all members have been sharing which helped me crack PTE A in my first attempt.
> 
> I am proceeding to the next step of submitting my skill assessment with ACS for business analyst.
> 
> Could someone please let me know is it better to get the documents certified through the Notary Public or get it simply attested through an govt official. What is acceptable with ACS in context of getting the documents certified in India?
> 
> Appreciate all your help and advice on the above query
> 
> Thanks
> Sumit


Hi Sumit,

As a majority including myself, the documents were attested by Notary Public with 'Truly Certified' along with the signature and stamping.

I took this attestation for all my documents to avoid any delays.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Guys,

I've been noticing and surprised that people spent their precious time in writing many useful information and links for PTE A exam. 
However new members do not even want to waste a single minute to search for the information and just ask for the same info again and again.

I remember, I put a big page with several important links which covered all required data but after 2 days someone asked for the same question that I answered which means that some members don't even want to scroll even a single page back.

Guys, need to work really hard if you seriously want to achieve your goal.
Success doesn't come without hardwork.

No hard feelings but it will be good to spend few hours in searching for the required information, practice hard and share your wonderful results.

If you still don't find what you look for then you can ask us. Happy to help.

Many of us spent hours and days to get the information and after clearing our exams we added more info and links here.

All the best.

Cheers 
Vikram


----------



## sm_1

Hello friends, 

After more than 2 days and multiple follow ups, i got result for scored practice test A. 
Listening 63
Reading 54
Speaking 53
Writing 54

Grammar 15
Oral Fluency 34
Pronunciation 34
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 10

According to me, my speaking and reading sections were went very good and i was expecting 65+ at least. However, i got 54 and 53. Anyways, i need your help by suggesting me whether i should attempt real exam now or should i wait and practice more. My target score is 65.

Please suggest.


----------



## eng.mohannad

hello mates,

I am wondering if I can copy text from the questions in real exam?
copying some text from questions like summarizing written text and essays will save you precious time.

Has anyone any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## ankit_smart

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been noticing and surprised that people spent their precious time in writing many useful information and links for PTE A exam.
> However new members do not even want to waste a single minute to search for the information and just ask for the same info again and again.
> 
> I remember, I put a big page with several important links which covered all required data but after 2 days someone asked for the same question that I answered which means that some members don't even want to scroll even a single page back.
> 
> Guys, need to work really hard if you seriously want to achieve your goal.
> Success doesn't come without hardwork.
> 
> No hard feelings but it will be good to spend few hours in searching for the required information, practice hard and share your wonderful results.
> 
> If you still don't find what you look for then you can ask us. Happy to help.
> 
> Many of us spent hours and days to get the information and after clearing our exams we added more info and links here.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Vikram


Very true,

When I gave my exam I read all the pages meaning 427 pages because no information was available on any other site except this thread for PTE academic and because of that I was aware of all the challenges that I am going to face during the examination well in advance which helped me a lot during examination but now most of the students are asking those things which have already been discussed twice and thrice.


----------



## vivsontime

eng.mohannad said:


> hello mates,
> 
> I am wondering if I can copy text from the questions in real exam?
> copying some text from questions like summarizing written text and essays will save you precious time.
> 
> Has anyone any idea?
> 
> Thanks.


I would suggest not to do that as it will hamper your score. we are suppose to use synonyms to gain score on vocabulary section. However, you cannot copy from question section but can copy/paste from written section. 

Also reading comes after writing so it will not help you much. those guys are smart


----------



## chouse

Is it worth doing practice tests before the real thing? How alike are they? Do they give you a fairly accurate feel of what you could get? Thanks guys.


----------



## ankit_smart

chouse said:


> Is it worth doing practice tests before the real thing? How alike are they? Do they give you a fairly accurate feel of what you could get? Thanks guys.


Practice test helps you know your score before giving the exam which can help you identify your errors and area to be worked upon. Like when I gave my first practice test in enabling skill grammer I got only 28. After that I gave practice test b and found it has improved to 68. 

On a rating of 1/10(10 being toughest) practice test would come around 9/10 where as actual test are 7/10.
Marking is also easy in practice test, so if you score 60 in practice test you can expect a score of 65-70 depending on your calibre(estimate can vary)


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Hey guys.......
. I don't know how to tackle my weak point. I always score between 18 to 21 in SPELLING.
guide me if any one have idea to solve this.

Listening 68
Reading 69
Speaking 79
Writing 60

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 78
Pronunciation 60
Spelling 18
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 10

how to improve in spelling?????????


----------



## Meena20

Hi Guys,

In how many days we get the results if we are writing the exam in Chopras Bangalore. When I gave last time it took almost a week for the results.


----------



## krish4aus

sm_1 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After more than 2 days and multiple follow ups, i got result for scored practice test A.
> Listening 63
> Reading 54
> Speaking 53
> Writing 54
> 
> Grammar 15
> Oral Fluency 34
> Pronunciation 34
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 10
> 
> According to me, my speaking and reading sections were went very good and i was expecting 65+ at least. However, i got 54 and 53. Anyways, i need your help by suggesting me whether i should attempt real exam now or should i wait and practice more. My target score is 65.
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi,

You scores looks okay to land with 65+ in real exam, if you have bought the gold kit you can try to give the second exam and evaluate.

Also practice writing from tconline website to improve your score. At the end of the day, how you feel confident about yourself matters the most.

If you think positive just go ahead with the exam.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In how many days we get the results if we are writing the exam in Chopras Bangalore. When I gave last time it took almost a week for the results.


Results are generally available very next day.
I gave thrice , twice at Chopras and once at Storm 
In all the cases results were available next day.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been noticing and surprised that people spent their precious time in writing many useful information and links for PTE A exam.
> However new members do not even want to waste a single minute to search for the information and just ask for the same info again and again.
> 
> I remember, I put a big page with several important links which covered all required data but after 2 days someone asked for the same question that I answered which means that some members don't even want to scroll even a single page back.
> 
> Guys, need to work really hard if you seriously want to achieve your goal.
> Success doesn't come without hardwork.
> 
> No hard feelings but it will be good to spend few hours in searching for the required information, practice hard and share your wonderful results.
> 
> If you still don't find what you look for then you can ask us. Happy to help.
> 
> Many of us spent hours and days to get the information and after clearing our exams we added more info and links here.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Vikram


Indeed this is true.
I spend a whole day on analysis of the exam pattern and what was being asked frequently in that period of time
Result was that I was able to predict exactly what would be there in the writing section in the exam , after all its just a computer.


----------



## lonelyheartz

int*MarTiNi said:


> Indeed this is true.
> I spend a whole day on analysis of the exam pattern and what was being asked frequently in that period of time
> Result was that I was able to predict exactly what would be there in the writing section in the exam , after all its just a computer.


Hi int*MarTiNi,

You have a great score. 

Any idea or Tips to crack writing section?

1. How many words to write?
2. what approach? 4 para with argumentative style or other style?
3. Use of punctuation?
4. what type of words would help to crack 79+?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashishjindal76

Hello Guys

Can ayone share the soft copy of THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC


----------



## cozmopravesh

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hey guys.......
> . I don't know how to tackle my weak point. I always score between 18 to 21 in SPELLING.
> guide me if any one have idea to solve this.
> 
> Listening 68
> Reading 69
> Speaking 79
> Writing 60
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 10
> 
> how to improve in spelling?????????


Himanshu,

I went through the same.

My spelling score was 19 in my Practice Test A and when I attempted Practice Test B after a week my spelling was 84.

I was shocked to see 19 in spelling then for a week... I used to read from an essay book and type in notepad. Once one essay completes, I would copy and paste the text to Word file and then see where I am making spelling mistakes and then correct them.

Eventually, I noticed that my spelling mistakes were less in few days time as I was becoming conscious of spellings.

About attempting your real exam, I guess you are good to go. You can get 65+ after seeing your Practice Test result.

If it helps you .... below are my scores:

Practice -A Practice - B	Actual Test 1	Actual Test 2
L 52 67 62 69
R 65 60 79 78
S 55 63 73 77
W 57 63 66 73

Grammer	28	82	55	77
Oral Fluency	44	64	75	75
Pronunciation	41	57	56	57
Spelling	19	84	22	50
Vocab	36	74	59	61
Written Discource	47	45	63	55

Hope this helps


----------



## dreamsanj

ashishjindal76 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Can ayone share the soft copy of THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC


Hi Ashish, 

Look from page 351 onwards. Some one has shared the links to all the materials. I am sure its quite a lot to scan but my friend its worth it.


----------



## MavyWills

30/05/2015-IELTS GENERAL TRAINING L/R/W/S - 8.5/7.0/6.5/7.5 [results after 21 days]
08/09/2015-SKILLS ASSESSMENT SUCCESSFUL [60 working days]
10/10/2015-IELTS ACADEMIC L/R/W/S- 8.5/7.0/6.5/8.0 [results after 13 days]

04/11/2015-PTE ACADEMIC L/R/W/S- 88/86/90/83 [results after 20Hrs]

Points Breakdown
Age 30
Language 20
Qualification 10
Experience 10
Total = 70

06/11/2015- Expecting Invitation 

Jump the queue go for PTE. Heard about the PTE from Swarnjeet Saini on NSW thread on 25/10/2015, registered on 28/10/2015. Prepared for 1 week, 12 hours a day, took time off work without much material even the test boosters and i believe it really helped me as I was just shooting every part of the exam aimlessly.

Advice to all, everything is on this thread. I signed a disclaimer not to reveal exam contents and will follow my professional ethics but what I can reveal is that everything is on this thread and PTE gives you your real results unlike the 0.5 scam that made me believe I couldn't write english.


----------



## sm_1

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> You scores looks okay to land with 65+ in real exam, if you have bought the gold kit you can try to give the second exam and evaluate.
> 
> Also practice writing from tconline website to improve your score. At the end of the day, how you feel confident about yourself matters the most.
> 
> If you think positive just go ahead with the exam.


Thank you very much Krish4 for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## sk804

cozmopravesh said:


> Himanshu,
> 
> I went through the same.
> 
> My spelling score was 19 in my Practice Test A and when I attempted Practice Test B after a week my spelling was 84.
> 
> I was shocked to see 19 in spelling then for a week... I used to read from an essay book and type in notepad. Once one essay completes, I would copy and paste the text to Word file and then see where I am making spelling mistakes and then correct them.
> 
> Eventually, I noticed that my spelling mistakes were less in few days time as I was becoming conscious of spellings.
> 
> About attempting your real exam, I guess you are good to go. You can get 65+ after seeing your Practice Test result.
> 
> If it helps you .... below are my scores:
> 
> Practice -A Practice - B	Actual Test 1	Actual Test 2
> L 52 67 62 69
> R 65 60 79 78
> S 55 63 73 77
> W 57 63 66 73
> 
> Grammer	28	82	55	77
> Oral Fluency	44	64	75	75
> Pronunciation	41	57	56	57
> Spelling	19	84	22	50
> Vocab	36	74	59	61
> Written Discource	47	45	63	55
> 
> Hope this helps


I am also in same boat. 
Yes that notepad to word exercise is helpful, ( I guess I need more practice before my 4th attempt. )

2 more points I readcame across is.....

- spelling is part of "content" assessment, (that is....if summurise text is missing the context/main point), which can also make our score very low.
- following 1 pattern like UK or US, I need some help in this (identify the word/spelling difference between these pattern)


Regards, 
-Sk


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Hi cozmopravesh,
thanks for sharing...
Your method is good. I will definitely try this.
cheers.. 


cozmopravesh said:


> Himanshu,
> 
> I went through the same.
> 
> My spelling score was 19 in my Practice Test A and when I attempted Practice Test B after a week my spelling was 84.
> 
> I was shocked to see 19 in spelling then for a week... I used to read from an essay book and type in notepad. Once one essay completes, I would copy and paste the text to Word file and then see where I am making spelling mistakes and then correct them.
> 
> Eventually, I noticed that my spelling mistakes were less in few days time as I was becoming conscious of spellings.
> 
> About attempting your real exam, I guess you are good to go. You can get 65+ after seeing your Practice Test result.
> 
> If it helps you .... below are my scores:
> 
> Practice -A Practice - B	Actual Test 1	Actual Test 2
> L 52 67 62 69
> R 65 60 79 78
> S 55 63 73 77
> W 57 63 66 73
> 
> Grammer	28	82	55	77
> Oral Fluency	44	64	75	75
> Pronunciation	41	57	56	57
> Spelling	19	84	22	50
> Vocab	36	74	59	61
> Written Discource	47	45	63	55
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## Kdp2015

sk804 said:


> I am also in same boat.
> Yes that notepad to word exercise is helpful, ( I guess I need more practice before my 4th attempt. )
> 
> 2 more points I readcame across is.....
> 
> - spelling is part of "content" assessment, (that is....if summurise text is missing the context/main point), which can also make our score very low.
> - following 1 pattern like UK or US, I need some help in this (identify the word/spelling difference between these pattern)
> 
> Regards,
> -Sk


Guys pls help me to get study materials on PTE


----------



## krish4aus

Kdp2015 said:


> Guys pls help me to get study materials on PTE


Hi,

Check this link and download the material.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...641-required-official-guide-pte-academic.html


----------



## nick777

Hi Paki,

For the multiplechoice and multiple answer and summarize written text into 1 sentence, how did you practise? I saw previous post saying each paragraph need to be summarized then later combined and repeated words are used as keywords. I tried that but still dont get my marks increased.


----------



## afp85_19

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hey guys.......
> . I don't know how to tackle my weak point. I always score between 18 to 21 in SPELLING.
> guide me if any one have idea to solve this.
> 
> Listening 68
> Reading 69
> Speaking 79
> Writing 60
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 10
> 
> how to improve in spelling?????????


Himanshu I strongly advice you to get used to the Academic Collocation list. It will help you overall for all sections. It will increase definitely your level of English.

I just posted below for you.
All the best

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


----------



## Skvach

My exam was last month: 

PTE A. 29.10.2015 - L67/R81/S69/W71
With spelling 19 - I don't know why, checked my writing like 3 times. 

IELTS GT 30.05.2015 - 9/8/6.5/7.5(6.5) appeal
IELTS GT 26.09.2015 - 8.5/9/7.5/7


----------



## ashishjindal76

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check this link and download the material.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...641-required-official-guide-pte-academic.html


Hi,

In this link it does not contain the Official Guide PTE Academic but has Macmilons one which I am not looking for


----------



## sm_1

Hi , 
I am facing little trouble in summarize written text. Please advise any suggestions, format or guidelines to address this question type. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rehan77

sm_1 said:


> Hi ,
> I am facing little trouble in summarize written text. Please advise any suggestions, format or guidelines to address this question type.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have the same query.
Need guidelines for summarizing text and spoken lecture.


----------



## indy2aus

All,

Just finished call with PTE representative on score. PTE is a big scam. In my first test, system got hanged and restarted during speaking. Then I was not able to re-listen and record one question. Now they are saying it is already considered in marking system, I got 64 in speaking. Then in 2nd test, generator was turned on with huge noise. I feel this was intentional. As a result, speaking results were skewed now I got 63. 

Always people talk about developing nation are the most corrupt. Then what about IELTS and PTE. I feel corruption is everywhere. For legal compliance, people tend to be honest in developed nations. But in reality, all are same. 

Wake up, these English tests are designed to eat money. I am not sure before, but certainly, PTE started playing with points. Many people are getting 2 or 3 marks lower than requirement. 

Solution is form a group and then understand where is the real problem. I think initially they gave marks generously to promote PTE test as a alternative. Now this is going to be worse than IELTS. In IELTS, we now where the problem is at least. Here it is impossible to know.


----------



## Sun S

Attempted PTE for 4th time today. I have to get atleast 65 points to get eligibility points for PR.
Please wish me luck and Below are the topics I remembered from todays exam.

Speaking :
Graphs:
1.	World map with precipitation changes with increase, decrease.
2.	Bar chart---Sales of 3 products (X,Y,Z) comparison in 4 quarters.
3.	Table with top 5 mountains in the world.
4.	One Pie chart
5.	Line graph---Projected population changes in developed and developing countries by 2050.
Short answer question:
C within a circle---Copy right 

Retell lecture---
1.	About brain function
2.	About Thermodynamics theory and Kinetic Theory---Contradiction
3.	Urbanization in Australia and its transport system( Cities like Perth is isolated from other cities of Sydney,Melbourne, Brisbane but has well connected transport with the help of Telstra telecommunication and Quantus airlines)
Writing :
Summarize written texts:
1.	About water pollution, because of population growth and industries, requires a better water purifier system to safe our eco system.
2.	Australia education system failed to balance the equity and quality at the same time whereas some countries succeeded in it.
Essay---Communication changes from the last 10 years. And your opinion on it.
3. Parents concern about infants and youngsters watching TV.

Listening:
Summary writing:
1.	About chocolate industry (I missed this topic due to some disturbance ☹ )
2.	Vitamin-D –Importance and only sun is the source of it.
Write from Dictation:
1.The same method can be used to explore and solve this problem.


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy people

Got my grant today 

Thanks a lot for helping me through pte.

Thanks a lot again 
Just wanted to inform 🏻


----------



## vivsontime

Sun S said:


> Attempted PTE for 4th time today. I have to get atleast 65 points to get eligibility points for PR.
> Please wish me luck and Below are the topics I remembered from todays exam.
> 
> Speaking :
> Graphs:
> 1.World map with precipitation changes with increase, decrease.
> 2.Bar chart---Sales of 3 products (X,Y,Z) comparison in 4 quarters.
> 3.Table with top 5 mountains in the world.
> 4.One Pie chart
> 5.Line graph---Projected population changes in developed and developing countries by 2050.
> Short answer question:
> C within a circle---Copy right
> 
> Retell lecture---
> 1.About brain function
> 2.About Thermodynamics theory and Kinetic Theory---Contradiction
> 3.Urbanization in Australia and its transport system( Cities like Perth is isolated from other cities of Sydney,Melbourne, Brisbane but has well connected transport with the help of Telstra telecommunication and Quantus airlines)
> Writing :
> Summarize written texts:
> 1.About water pollution, because of population growth and industries, requires a better water purifier system to safe our eco system.
> 2.Australia education system failed to balance the equity and quality at the same time whereas some countries succeeded in it.
> Essay---Communication changes from the last 10 years. And your opinion on it.
> 3. Parents concern about infants and youngsters watching TV.
> 
> Listening:
> Summary writing:
> 1.About chocolate industry (I missed this topic due to some disturbance ☹ )
> 2.Vitamin-D –Importance and only sun is the source of it.
> Write from Dictation:
> 1.The same method can be used to explore and solve this problem.


Exact same question for me two weeks back..only got one essay about invention of century.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun S

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me through pte.
> 
> Thanks a lot again
> Just wanted to inform ?dffb


Congrats sudeepdai


----------



## Sun S

vivsontime said:


> Exact same question for me two weeks back..only got one essay about invention of century.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


So it means ..questions are repeating .


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Indy2aus

I dont agree to your thoughts. well you are right on the points being less. but its because intially sample size was less and the computer alogarithm had to make good with available data. Now it has many sample choices.. It is evolving and it will give tough questions along the way.. 

On the same day at my test center. 2 of us scored exactly same score.. one more candidate got 90.. this happened just 15 days back.. well all I can say is prepare with all your heart on scoring and not concentrating on where it will go wrong.

I have got 65+ in all but I am going in again.

For all those asking for materials or tips.. there are many post from 353 onward on the same. Many have posted Video links. some have given drop box IDs.. please take time on weekend to go through these posts. You will be enlightened at the end of the journey.. trust me I know guys who have scored 90 and paid tribute to those who gave their idea.


----------



## Angela J

*ACS Letter*

Hi Friends,

I am having 4 years of work experience, I did 4 years bachelors degree in IT , But as per my ACS letter my employment is considered deducting two years to equate to work at an appropriatelyskilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator). 

now According to ACS my work experience is only 2 years  , not sure how this will impact me further? 

Do you guys have any suggestions? I came to know below info from some one is it true? 

*"As per ACS criteria, if an applicant has studied education equivalent to Major in IT, the applicant can become skilled only after 2 years, hence your employment is considered skilled after 2 years.*

Regard's
Angela


----------



## netw

Hi folks.

telling the truth, I am a little bit scared about short answer question section.
Please, can you help me with your exam experience about them, for ex. 
C within a circle---Copy right 

Or, any guide about that.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## vivsontime

Angela J said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am having 4 years of work experience, I did 4 years bachelors degree in IT , But as per my ACS letter my employment is considered deducting two years to equate to work at an appropriatelyskilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator).
> 
> now According to ACS my work experience is only 2 years  , not sure how this will impact me further?
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I came to know below info from some one is it true?
> 
> *"As per ACS criteria, if an applicant has studied education equivalent to Major in IT, the applicant can become skilled only after 2 years, hence your employment is considered skilled after 2 years.*
> 
> Regard's
> Angela


You lucky that they deducted only two.. I am a having eight years of experience. Working in system administrator profile, completed my graduation with engineering in electronics..they deducted five years for me.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Usernameless

vivsontime said:


> Exact same question for me two weeks back..only got one essay about invention of century.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


That's the reason I would like that any/everyone write here all questions/themes they've remembered... If IELTS test takers could make network to find themes which appeared just a few minutes ago in different time zone, PTE test takers could put questions given few months ago, because there is obviously repeating pattern and it would be a great help for the future test takers. Thanx in advance!:kiss:


----------



## U.krish

Hello friends,

Please help me to clear my doubt ..:confused2:

Can able to book more then one exam ?
I have tired last week but the system not allowed to book more than one date . Any other possible way 

thanks.


----------



## vivsontime

Usernameless said:


> That's the reason I would like that any/everyone write here all questions/themes they've remembered... If IELTS test takers could make network to find themes which appeared just a few minutes ago in different time zone, PTE test takers could put questions given few months ago, because there is obviously repeating pattern and it would be a great help for the future test takers. Thanx in advance!:kiss:


but problem is that we all sign a non discourse agreement 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Usernameless

vivsontime said:


> but problem is that we all sign a non discourse agreement
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


If agreement hasn't signed by blood, it doesn't count


----------



## The Paki

nick777 said:


> Hi Paki,
> 
> For the multiplechoice and multiple answer and summarize written text into 1 sentence, how did you practise? I saw previous post saying each paragraph need to be summarized then later combined and repeated words are used as keywords. I tried that but still dont get my marks increased.


Hi Nick777

For the paragraphs which had to be summarized into one sentence, I mostly took one key line from each paragraph and then combined all those in a single sentence. I used a lot of punctuation, especially comma, semi colon and an em dash to ensure that the sentence covers all of the details and still it appears as a single sentence.


----------



## Nicusha

HI indy2aus 
I totally agree with you. PTE is a business, and they are making millions of $$$$ on poor students!!!
I had the same problem, when I took my first test. During the speaking part my PC was rebooted. And after that the volume (not adjustable) was at highest level, which cause a 3-day pain in my ears. I complained to PTE, but nothing happened. They just gave me 45 for speaking, but in IELTS I have 7.5. I met my classmate in this centre and he said me before the test that he had have a problem. His computer became frozen during the speaking test. Thus, everyone has the same issue.

I believe, on this forum couple of people from PTE, who posted their awesome results S90W90R90L90 after 2 weeks of preparation, persuade students to spend money again and again. It is a scam.
I trust just these persons: one from Singapore , he prepared for 7 months, went to the library every day and shared his blog here, Paki and Sudeepdai. 
Sudeepdai congratulations!







indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> Just finished call with PTE representative on score. PTE is a big scam. In my first test, system got hanged and restarted during speaking. Then I was not able to re-listen and record one question. Now they are saying it is already considered in marking system, I got 64 in speaking. Then in 2nd test, generator was turned on with huge noise. I feel this was intentional. As a result, speaking results were skewed now I got 63.
> 
> Always people talk about developing nation are the most corrupt. Then what about IELTS and PTE. I feel corruption is everywhere. For legal compliance, people tend to be honest in developed nations. But in reality, all are same.
> 
> Wake up, these English tests are designed to eat money. I am not sure before, but certainly, PTE started playing with points. Many people are getting 2 or 3 marks lower than requirement.
> 
> Solution is form a group and then understand where is the real problem. I think initially they gave marks generously to promote PTE test as a alternative. Now this is going to be worse than IELTS. In IELTS, we now where the problem is at least. Here it is impossible to know.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Hey afp85
Thank you for help mate and sorry for late reply. I have this collocation list. 
You are right it is very helpful.



afp85_19 said:


> Himanshu I strongly advice you to get used to the Academic Collocation list. It will help you overall for all sections. It will increase definitely your level of English.
> 
> I just posted below for you.
> All the best
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


----------



## Steiger

I've just took the PTE exam. I only had one essay this time. And this time listening was damn difficult. For multiple choices, I only ticked one answer as I did not know other answer. However, considering the fact that I received 90 last time, I don't think I will get below 79 for listening ( I am sure I made some mistake but still managed to get 90 at that time S. Other components were fine. But I have to say in terms of listening and reading, PTE is way harder than IELTS.


----------



## cheeconay

Steiger said:


> I've just took the PTE exam. I only had one essay this time. And this time listening was damn difficult. For multiple choices, I only ticked one answer as I did not know other answer. However, considering the fact that I received 90 last time, I don't think I will get below 79 for listening ( I am sure I made some mistake but still managed to get 90 at that time S. Other components were fine. But I have to say in terms of listening and reading, PTE is way harder than IELTS.


Hey I've just finished mine too. Got one essay about the mass media influencing young people's opinion. I messed up with the Speaking section because I was not particularly good at dealing with disturbance (i.e. noise from other people). I even repeated the whole question for the section Speaking: Answer with one or more words, because I thought it was still Repeating Sentences.  and for one task in the Describe Image section, I went over time and did not include all important points as I did not focus on the blue bar of remaining recording time left.  I think I should have done a scored test before.


----------



## Steiger

cheeconay said:


> Hey I've just finished mine too. Got one essay about the mass media influencing young people's opinion. I messed up with the Speaking section because I was not particularly good at dealing with disturbance (i.e. noise from other people). I even repeated the whole question for the section Speaking: Answer with one or more words, because I thought it was still Repeating Sentences.  and for one task in the Describe Image section, I went over time and did not include all important points as I did not focus on the blue bar of remaining recording time left.  I think I should have done a scored test before.


Let's see what we get.


----------



## fleuretrox

so i previously took ielts twice with speaking scoring 8 and a sample pte test scoring 90 for speaking. when I took the actual test i scored 55 which was like wtf

also for reading I was close scoring 65 and I guess my weakness is reordering paragraphs. any good site where I can practice this out?

also can you seriously tell me some tips for speaking? its really aggravating urghhh


----------



## Vikram_99

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me through pte.
> 
> Thanks a lot again
> Just wanted to inform ?dffb


Many many congratulations Sudeep.

So happy for you...


----------



## Steiger

fleuretrox said:


> so i previously took ielts twice with speaking scoring 8 and a sample pte test scoring 90 for speaking. when I took the actual test i scored 55 which was like wtf
> 
> also for reading I was close scoring 65 and I guess my weakness is reordering paragraphs. any good site where I can practice this out?
> 
> also can you seriously tell me some tips for speaking? its really aggravating urghhh


Yes. That sounds a bit weird.


----------



## fleuretrox

Steiger said:


> Yes. That sounds a bit weird.


I know right? any tips maybe where I have missed?
Also, any exercises on the site or I can download for reordering paragraphs?


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
I am planning to take PTE-A , and about to book dates for exam can you please let me know how much time really required for preparation ? I am currently working.

I have taken IELTS before ( 1 year back ) and got only 6.5\6.5\6.5 -

So this time i am planning to make good use of the time and prepare well. Please let me know the time required.


----------



## indy2aus

Steiger said:


> I've just took the PTE exam. I only had one essay this time. And this time listening was damn difficult. For multiple choices, I only ticked one answer as I did not know other answer. However, considering the fact that I received 90 last time, I don't think I will get below 79 for listening ( I am sure I made some mistake but still managed to get 90 at that time S. Other components were fine. But I have to say in terms of listening and reading, PTE is way harder than IELTS.


Bro,

This is what I told earlier. I got this same pattern test in 2nd exam and butchered like anything got 59 in listening and scored consistently 9 in IELTS. PTE is not testing English. In fact, I do not understand what they are testing. So mans flaws in their testing. 

One day I got damn easy test it was like preposition and grammar in reading fill in the blanks, I suppose few expats are correct they got good score. But unfortunately, system was hanged and restarted then I lost all my focus. Otherwise I would have got very good score. If you have enough money, please appear for PTE exam until you get that one easy test. Believe me or not you would get comfortably band 8.


----------



## Steiger

fleuretrox said:


> I know right? any tips maybe where I have missed?
> Also, any exercises on the site or I can download for reordering paragraphs?


There are plenty of material available in this thread. BTW, for my reading exam reordering paragraphs was damn easy (only three components and rearranging three of them was a piece of cake)


----------



## Steiger

indy2aus said:


> Bro,
> 
> This is what I told earlier. I got this same pattern test in 2nd exam and butchered like anything got 59 in listening and scored consistently 9 in IELTS. PTE is not testing English. In fact, I do not understand what they are testing. So mans flaws in their testing.
> 
> One day I got damn easy test it was like preposition and grammar in reading fill in the blanks, I suppose few expats are correct they got good score. But unfortunately, system was hanged and restarted then I lost all my focus. Otherwise I would have got very good score. If you have enough money, please appear for PTE exam until you get that one easy test. Believe me or not you would get comfortably band 8.


I feel you. It seems that you have been scammed by PTE. Can feel your agony


----------



## indy2aus

All,

As this PTE is presumed to be scam. Let's find out where things are going wrong. 


First of all this exam is intended to test for Academic admissions. Why the Aus team approved for immigration, I still don't understand. If you see pattern and type of questions all are university lectures and subjects related information. 

Please publish your exam pattern and provide least score. I understand individual capability also influence. But for now, let's keep it in back pocket for this analysis.

I took exam multiple times. 

Exam-1: Writing essay-1
Reading: 20 Questions and 40 minutes. Very damn tough questions. I know English very well in reading and scored in 8 to 9 consistently in IELTS. 
Listening: very tough and induced lot of noise in the background deliberately. Is that the way exam to be tested. Are they testing English or Snake capability in humans? *Listening and speaking went for toss. *

Exam-2: Writing essay-2
Reading: 16 questions and 30 minutes. Very easy questions. Prepositions and grammar only. I was surprised to see "was" was the choice. and then "in" was the choice. 
Listening: was very easy. 
*System got hanged and speaking went for toss. *

All,

please add your observations. I want to see PTE exploitation.


----------



## fleuretrox

so i previously took ielts twice with speaking scoring 8 and a sample pte test scoring 90 for speaking. when I took the actual test i scored 55 which was like wtf can you seriously tell me some tips for speaking?

also for reading I was close scoring 65 and I guess my weakness is reordering paragraphs. any good site where I can practice this out?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi guys. Yesterday was my exam and it was good but not best. Need 65 each. Some questions repeat from my first attempt like in describe image, retell lecture and write from dictation.Due to high disturbance speaking was so bad. My result is here

L 62
R 62
S 52
W 69
Grammar 90 
Oral fluency 44
Pronunciation 43
Vocabulary 68
Written discourse 63
Spelling 76


----------



## Mukeshdawar

cheeconay said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just took the PTE exam. I only had one essay this time. And this time listening was damn difficult. For multiple choices, I only ticked one answer as I did not know other answer. However, considering the fact that I received 90 last time, I don't think I will get below 79 for listening ( I am sure I made some mistake but still managed to get 90 at that time S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Other components were fine. But I have to say in terms of listening and reading, PTE is way harder than IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I've just finished mine too. Got one essay about the mass media influencing young people's opinion. I messed up with the Speaking section because I was not particularly good at dealing with disturbance (i.e. noise from other people). I even repeated the whole question for the section Speaking: Answer with one or more words, because I thought it was still Repeating Sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for one task in the Describe Image section, I went over time and did not include all important points as I did not focus on the blue bar of remaining recording time left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should have done a scored test before.
Click to expand...



Hi cheeconay. Same things happened with me too yesterday and you can see my result even essay was same


----------



## Lady$Bird

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> Just finished call with PTE representative on score. PTE is a big scam. In my first test, system got hanged and restarted during speaking. Then I was not able to re-listen and record one question. Now they are saying it is already considered in marking system, I got 64 in speaking. Then in 2nd test, generator was turned on with huge noise. I feel this was intentional. As a result, speaking results were skewed now I got 63.
> 
> Always people talk about developing nation are the most corrupt. Then what about IELTS and PTE. I feel corruption is everywhere. For legal compliance, people tend to be honest in developed nations. But in reality, all are same.
> 
> Wake up, these English tests are designed to eat money. I am not sure before, but certainly, PTE started playing with points. Many people are getting 2 or 3 marks lower than requirement.
> 
> Solution is form a group and then understand where is the real problem. I think initially they gave marks generously to promote PTE test as a alternative. Now this is going to be worse than IELTS. In IELTS, we now where the problem is at least. Here it is impossible to know.



I totally agree with you. I tried 3 times, all the times my speaking scores were in the range of 54-58. I changed the test centre also. I am confident that I am not that bad in Speaking. I really don't know what to do next. I met many people having the same issue, getting 80s in other sections and 50s in speaking. I think there is really some flaw in the system.

Btw, in which number did you contact them ?


----------



## Steiger

I have just received my second PTE test and I failed to get 79+.

Listening 89 (I am sure I did not answer many questions but still..)
Reading 76 (worse than before, I do not understand...)
Speaking 80
Writing 86 (worse than before)


----------



## cheeconay

Mukeshdawar said:


> Hi cheeconay. Same things happened with me too yesterday and you can see my result even essay was same


Hi. I just got my result 5 mins ago. Was so surprised and glad really.

L 85
R 90
S 90
W 86

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 64
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

It is the first (and the only) time I do the test. I did the IELTS last month for the first time and got LRWS 8.5/8.5/6.5/8.5. Wish you and other expats all the best!!!


----------



## lonelyheartz

Steiger said:


> I have just received my second PTE test and I failed to get 79+.
> 
> Listening 89 (I am sure I did not answer many questions but still..)
> Reading 76 (worse than before, I do not understand...)
> Speaking 80
> Writing 86 (worse than before)


Hey Mate, if you would ask me, I would probably say you just need a Good day with some Luck to hit that 79+ Target..Your Skills are already good enough..

Cheers!


----------



## Steiger

lonelyheartz said:


> Hey Mate, if you would ask me, I would probably say you just need a Good day with some Luck to hit that 79+ Target..Your Skills are already good enough..
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks.. I am already pretty dejected. I think I should just apply for 60 points and wait.


----------



## vp1992

Hi
Is anyone facing issues in account creation for PTE. I am trying to register for past 3 days but whichever email ID and input, I get error that this ID is already registered.
I have created 2 new email IDs but still facing the same issue.
I don't have any surname in my passport and as per consultation I am inputting a dot as my surname.
Please help me out if anyone faced the same issue.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

cheeconay said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cheeconay. Same things happened with me too yesterday and you can see my result even essay was same
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I just got my result 5 mins ago. Was so surprised and glad really.
> 
> L 85
> R 90
> S 90
> W 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> It is the first (and the only) time I do the test. I did the IELTS last month for the first time and got LRWS 8.5/8.5/6.5/8.5. Wish you and other expats all the best!!!
Click to expand...


Congrats dear. All the best for your future


----------



## eng.mohannad

Hello mates,

I've been preparing for the test for months now and I feel like it has started to eat my brain to I'v decided to set for it this week.

Today I gave my first practice test A and the result are as follows;

Communicative Skills

Listening 61
Reading 55
Speaking 61
Writing 60

Enabling Skills

Grammar67
Oral Fluency51
Pronunciation57
Spelling19
Vocabulary72
Written Discourse79

Do you think I am ready for +65? Please advice. 

One more thing is that I know that I have a problem in spelling because I've been counting on spelling correctors for ever. Any suggestions here?

Thank you guys.


----------



## fleuretrox

cheeconay said:


> Hi. I just got my result 5 mins ago. Was so surprised and glad really.
> 
> L 85
> R 90
> S 90
> W 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> It is the first (and the only) time I do the test. I did the IELTS last month for the first time and got LRWS 8.5/8.5/6.5/8.5. Wish you and other expats all the best!!!




any tips you can share for speaking? how computer can give you more points?
and for reading. any tips for reordering paragraphs?


----------



## cheeconay

fleuretrox said:


> any tips you can share for speaking? how computer can give you more points?
> and for reading. any tips for reordering paragraphs?


I actually have no idea because I didn't use any stratergies and had such low expectation after completing the test. I thought I might even score below 65. 

For Speaking, all I could say is to make a lot of notes for the Retell Lecture. Draw a mind map like how you revise for exam. I used to skip all my lectures to sleep and had to go through lecture recordings to make revision notes so I think that may be the reason why I was dealing ok with this section. 

For Describing Images, please speak a lot. Just tell them what you're seeing in the screen. I had one graph with a lot of information so I just talked about the highest point, lowest point, which line colour indicates which variables and what unit it is measured by. Just let them know that you're able to speak good English and not to emphasize on the actual content as opposed to IELTS Writing Task 1. 

As for Reading Reordering Paragraph, notice articles, conjunctions just like every other guidebook would say. However don't spend too much time on it. Devote yourself for the Fill In The Blanks section which contains way more points. I notice that I did some questions wrong but still got full marks for it


----------



## unlimitedme

Probably useful:
Tips on PTE Academic Describe Image


----------



## qliz

Hi, it's my first post here . Just to share my experience with you all. I hope it helps.

Previously i've tried 3 times for IELTS exam, I have mixed feelings for the english test, from the starting i feel hope --> frustrated --> despair --> success --> happy

5 years ago i took the IELTS academic test and got a placement to study abroad in Germany without any problems,but this time I underestimated the 0.5 band. I'm applying for Australia PR and I needed band 7 for each categories, all the time I thought that IELTS General should be much more easier the academic, however the 0.5 band is like a line in another side of the galaxy and you can never reach it  So I've decided to go for PTE-A, surprisingly my first attempt is more than enough , as I only need 65 points each, and i think i can even re-do with 79 points , but I'm satisfied now 

*PTE*

5-Nov-2015 L78 R77 S85 W76

*IELTS*

26-Sep-2015 L-8.5/R-7.0/W-6.5/S-6.5/Overall 7.0 (GENERAL)
1-Aug-2015 L-7.5/R-7.0/W-6.5/S-6.0/Overall 7.0 (GENERAL)
28-Mar-2015 L-7.0/R-7.5/W-6.5/S-6.0/Overall 7.0 (GENERAL)

30-May-2009 L-6.5/R-6.5/W-6.5/S-6.5/Overall 6.5 (ACADEMIC)


Always try and never give up, and you will be able to do it.


----------



## fleuretrox

cheeconay said:


> I actually have no idea because I didn't use any stratergies and had such low expectation after completing the test. I thought I might even score below 65.
> 
> For Speaking, all I could say is to make a lot of notes for the Retell Lecture. Draw a mind map like how you revise for exam. I used to skip all my lectures to sleep and had to go through lecture recordings to make revision notes so I think that may be the reason why I was dealing ok with this section.
> 
> For Describing Images, please speak a lot. Just tell them what you're seeing in the screen. I had one graph with a lot of information so I just talked about the highest point, lowest point, which line colour indicates which variables and what unit it is measured by. Just let them know that you're able to speak good English and not to emphasize on the actual content as opposed to IELTS Writing Task 1.
> 
> As for Reading Reordering Paragraph, notice articles, conjunctions just like every other guidebook would say. However don't spend too much time on it. Devote yourself for the Fill In The Blanks section which contains way more points. I notice that I did some questions wrong but still got full marks for it




Thanks for the advice!! 
So you said that I should devote for the fill in the blanks - any tricks/tips that you encountered for this? or knowing more vocabs the only way to ace this?


Thanks


----------



## cheeconay

fleuretrox said:


> Thanks for the advice!!
> So you said that I should devote for the fill in the blanks - any tricks/tips that you encountered for this? or knowing more vocabs the only way to ace this?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yeah I think so. It's more about general English knowledge and accumulative skills. That's why I prefer this test to the IELTS because the latter one despite seems so easy regarding the content, it is incredibly tricky and the writing bit is dreadful to me.


----------



## swaroop26

Hi,

I gave pte exam 2 days back. But didn't get my results yet. It is showing 'scores - not reportable' in the site.
Some thing wrong? How many days does it generally takes to get the results?


----------



## qliz

Did my exam on 5-nov 14:00, received email notification on 7-nov 17:00. The person in charge tools me maximum 5 days for the results to generate, minimum next day.


----------



## cheeconay

My exam started at 12:45PM and finished at around 3pm. Got my email from Pearson at 1:45AM the next day.


----------



## eng.mohannad

eng.mohannad said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I've been preparing for the test for months now and I feel like it has started to eat my brain to I'v decided to set for it this week.
> 
> Today I gave my first practice test A and the result are as follows;
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 55
> Speaking 61
> Writing 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency51
> Pronunciation57
> Spelling19
> Vocabulary72
> Written Discourse79
> 
> Do you think I am ready for +65? Please advice.
> 
> One more thing is that I know that I have a problem in spelling because I've been counting on spelling correctors for ever. Any suggestions here?
> 
> Thank you guys.


Any advice mates?
I am struggling a lot with the reading section. Especially with "Fill the blanks - Drop Down List"! I've heard that the most points are granted here! Please suggest a strategy if you have any. Thank you.


----------



## qliz

My mock up test B was 58 in reading session , and the next day I went for the real PTE and I've received 75 . Real test is much more easier  you just need to be relax and sometimes just guess eg: if the sentence have plural then take note may be can get the drop down word ending with 's'


----------



## eng.mohannad

qliz said:


> My mock up test B was 58 in reading session , and the next day I went for the real PTE and I've received 75 . Real test is much more easier  you just need to be relax and sometimes just guess eg: if the sentence have plural then take note may be can get the drop down word ending with 's'


Thanks qliz, I hope so.:fingerscrossed:

My mock test A was very difficult! I got only one grammatical blank where the rest were all having synonyms and very difficult vocabularies! 

Anyway thanks for the positive push


----------



## chouse

ankit_smart said:


> Practice test helps you know your score before giving the exam which can help you identify your errors and area to be worked upon. Like when I gave my first practice test in enabling skill grammer I got only 28. After that I gave practice test b and found it has improved to 68. On a rating of 1/10(10 being toughest) practice test would come around 9/10 where as actual test are 7/10. Marking is also easy in practice test, so if you score 60 in practice test you can expect a score of 65-70 depending on your calibre(estimate can vary)


Thanks Ankit, that's really helpful!


----------



## vp1992

vp1992 said:


> Hi
> Is anyone facing issues in account creation for PTE. I am trying to register for past 3 days but whichever email ID and input, I get error that this ID is already registered.
> I have created 2 new email IDs but still facing the same issue.
> I don't have any surname in my passport and as per consultation I am inputting a dot as my surname.
> Please help me out if anyone faced the same issue.


Request someone to please reply if they faced this issue.


----------



## fleuretrox

cheeconay said:


> fleuretrox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!
> So you said that I should devote for the fill in the blanks - any tricks/tips that you encountered for this? or knowing more vocabs the only way to ace this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think so. It's more about general English knowledge and accumulative skills. That's why I prefer this test to the IELTS because the latter one despite seems so easy regarding the content, it is incredibly tricky and the writing bit is dreadful to me.
Click to expand...



so I scored ielts speaking 8 twice before and 90 for pte mock up test but in the real exam i ended up getting 55. i was skeptical but was also had in doubt whether I missed something during the actual test. maybe tech issues or speak slower? lol


----------



## cheeconay

:eyebrows:


fleuretrox said:


> so I scored ielts speaking 8 twice before and 90 for pte mock up test but in the real exam i ended up getting 55. i was skeptical but was also had in doubt whether I missed something during the actual test. maybe tech issues or speak slower? lol


Haha that's tricky. I think it mainly has something to do with the technical problems, or you weren't cautious when clicking Next when moving onto the next question. I was waiting until the stage of the recording changed to "Completed" before clicking Next to make sure that my answer was fully and correctly recorded. 

I think you should lodge a complaint/query and quote your scores in IELTS and the mock scored test.


----------



## andrew64

Hi guys my friend always score 10 or 20 in speaking section . However he scores above 70 for writing and listening . Any idea how to improve the spelling to get 79+


----------



## thisarapc

HI guys,
Can you please share working coupon for PTE-A. I tried PTE2015 last time and did not work for me. Thank you.


----------



## thinkwise

thisarapc said:


> HI guys,
> Can you please share working coupon for PTE-A. I tried PTE2015 last time and did not work for me. Thank you.



Hi Mate,

I would suggest you to buy the PTE-A voucher for ausswiz group with is about 297AUD.


Thanks
thinkwise


----------



## thisarapc

thinkwise said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I would suggest you to buy the PTE-A voucher for ausswiz group with is about 297AUD.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> thinkwise


Yeah, I was thinking to go for it if I could not find a voucher over here. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkwise

thisarapc said:


> Yeah, I was thinking to go for it if I could not find a voucher over here. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

Even I tried with PTE2015 but it wasnt working. Hence I purchased directly from the ausswizzgroup.

Try this link aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher.html

Let me know if you have any issues in getting the voucher.




Thanks
thinkwise.


----------



## dan78

I took the exam last Saturday November 7 but when I checked my account, exam status shows "Delivery Successful - On hold" - what does it means?


----------



## swaroop26

I gave on Novermer 6th still no results... 'Taken scores not reportable' ?.. This waiting is horrible


----------



## krish4aus

swaroop26 said:


> I gave on Novermer 6th still no results... 'Taken scores not reportable' ?.. This waiting is horrible


You will ideally get the score in 24Hrs after your see the status.


----------



## krish4aus

dan78 said:


> I took the exam last Saturday November 7 but when I checked my account, exam status shows "Delivery Successful - On hold" - what does it means?


It means your result is not yet ready but don't bother much about this status.


----------



## Ashwin28

vp1992 said:


> Request someone to please reply if they faced this issue.


Hi,

I faced the same issue. Don't you worry, please get your account created via customer support and later on book your test by logging in the account created by PTE customer support.

TOLL FREE NO: India - 0008004402020

Link for customer support:
PTE :: Customer Service :: Pearson VUE

It should resolve your issue.

Regards,
Ashwin


----------



## Ashwin28

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy people
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me through pte.
> 
> Thanks a lot again
> Just wanted to inform &#55356;&#57339;


Congratulations


----------



## adam519

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha



i would not recommend it, awful experience. i took pte and ilets. pte used to give people high score to attract people to take it. now they have alot of people going in, they do the same like ilets, getting people to take the test as many times as possible to make profit.


----------



## lonelyheartz

thinkwise said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Even I tried with PTE2015 but it wasnt working. Hence I purchased directly from the ausswizzgroup.
> 
> Try this link aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher.html
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues in getting the voucher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> thinkwise.


Which exam center did you select when purchasing voucher?

All the test centres are within Australia but i am sitting exam from outside Australia..Can i still buy and use the voucher?

Thanks


----------



## fleuretrox

cheeconay said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> Haha that's tricky. I think it mainly has something to do with the technical problems, or you weren't cautious when clicking Next when moving onto the next question. I was waiting until the stage of the recording changed to "Completed" before clicking Next to make sure that my answer was fully and correctly recorded.
> 
> I think you should lodge a complaint/query and quote your scores in IELTS and the mock scored test.



And you for answering short questions? for instance, if it asks you what is 1+1?
Are you supposed to answer "2" only for the sake of accuracy or instead at least speak a full sentence? "1+1 is 2"

how did you manage for that section?


----------



## Meena20

Hi All,

Can anyone give me samples for practicing Summary in Listening.


----------



## JK123

fleuretrox said:


> And you for answering short questions? for instance, if it asks you what is 1+1?
> Are you supposed to answer "2" only for the sake of accuracy or instead at least speak a full sentence? "1+1 is 2"
> 
> how did you manage for that section?



Hi ,

For short questions ,you have to answer it in only one or two words. So, you have to just say "TWO" for above question.


----------



## Lady$Bird

adam519 said:


> i would not recommend it, awful experience. i took pte and ilets. pte used to give people high score to attract people to take it. now they have alot of people going in, they do the same like ilets, getting people to take the test as many times as possible to make profit.


I support you in this. How was your scores in PTE and IELTS ? Which one do you think is better to get 8 band or equivalent ?


----------



## netw

*Short answer question*



netw said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> telling the truth, I am a little bit scared about short answer question section.
> Please, can you help me with your exam experience about them, for ex.
> C within a circle---Copy right
> 
> Or, any guide about that.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Please, any help about short answer question. For ex., what was the correct answers in this section appeared on your exam/s?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

What is this delivery successful and results on hold.. has anyone experienced this sort of problem after giving exam?

Please reply I am so worried


----------



## indy2aus

netw said:


> Please, any help about short answer question. For ex., what was the correct answers in this section appeared on your exam/s?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


This is crazy question. Appears general knowledge question. Remember you have to answer in 3 seconds otherwise mike will shut off.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

vp1992 said:


> vp1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Is anyone facing issues in account creation for PTE. I am trying to register for past 3 days but whichever email ID and input, I get error that this ID is already registered.
> I have created 2 new email IDs but still facing the same issue.
> I don't have any surname in my passport and as per consultation I am inputting a dot as my surname.
> Please help me out if anyone faced the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Request someone to please reply if they faced this issue.
Click to expand...



Do not put dot in surname try with different email I'd with blank surname or just write kumar


----------



## netw

Does read aloud section serves as voice recognition as it is in Dragon when create new profile, or even it is really scored? 
Does speaking faster in read aloud section and slower in other speaking sections (desc. image and summarize spoken text) affects the total speaking scoring?


----------



## ahmedsomir

*I will take PTE*

Hi there,

I decide to attend a PTE exam at the end of next month approximately last 10 days of december.

As we can you i don't have enough time : i need to best book to learn within this period of time, base on the members i found this two books :

1- PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
2- PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus

who is the best or is their other one ?? 

thx ..


----------



## KEIRA CCC

What is this delivery successful and results on hold.. has anyone experienced this sort of problem after giving exam?

Please reply I am so worried


----------



## dan78

Hi KEIRA CCC just wait and the status will change. I took the exam on November 7 here in Dubai and only today the onhold changed to taken-scores reportable but I have to wait the email as mentioned in the pop up message.



KEIRA CCC said:


> What is this delivery successful and results on hold.. has anyone experienced this sort of problem after giving exam?
> 
> Please reply I am so worried


----------



## Meena20

KEIRA CCC said:


> What is this delivery successful and results on hold.. has anyone experienced this sort of problem after giving exam?
> 
> Please reply I am so worried


Hi Kieran,

"Delivery Successfull on Hold " is the status you will get after you have given the exam. Even I have encountered the similar status when I gave the exam. Where did you give the exam? I gave in Bangalore Chopras. It took me 5 days to get my results. I have waited 5 days with the same status. Wish you Luck


----------



## joey1

I want to ask a question, PTE is for everyone or specific degree holder/subclass can do PTE?


----------



## $Bird

*PTE cracker*

Hi everyone. I completed PTE with overall score of 81. I have a question regarding PR. I'm from India. I want to migrate to Australia as a permanent resident for further study and/or work. Can anyone please tell me if i'm eligible for the Skilled Individual visa(subclass 189)????

My qualification:

*)B.Tech(mechanical engineering) (2007-2015) It took so long for me to complete instead of the regular four years.

*) Age: 26 years

*) PTE: 81 overall

I can get 30 points for age and 20 points for English. 

Can i apply for assessment of degree even though i completed it in 8 years?(can i get atleast 10 out of 15 points? so i can get a total of 60 points.)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joele

It is not specific to any degree or qualification. It is just an alternative test of english like IELTS and TOEFL. It is up to you to choose which English Test you want to enroll and get the required test score for the skill yoi intend to apply.


----------



## HPv87

Lady$Bird said:


> I support you in this. How was your scores in PTE and IELTS ? Which one do you think is better to get 8 band or equivalent ?


Hope you don't mine me chiming in here but the IELTS has become a money making racket. I gave the test three times because I wanted 8 or above in every component and despite the amount of preparation, I would end up getting a 7.5 in one of the components after each attempt. 
Frustrated, I booked myself in for the PTE exam. Prepared for it and scored 90 in all the tests! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandeepsapal

ahmedsomir said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I decide to attend a PTE exam at the end of next month approximately last 10 days of december.
> 
> As we can you i don't have enough time : i need to best book to learn within this period of time, base on the members i found this two books :
> 
> 1- PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 2- PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus
> 
> who is the best or is their other one ??
> 
> thx ..


You need to have both to clear the exam ! ..also ensure to have a glance on PTE sample response booklet .


----------



## Fadi84

Helllo Guy


I am planning to take the exam at the end of this month in Dubai. the question is , is ther any one who can advise me to which exam centre should I go ?? I mean what is the best one?


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Kieran,
> 
> "Delivery Successfull on Hold " is the status you will get after you have given the exam. Even I have encountered the similar status when I gave the exam. Where did you give the exam? I gave in Bangalore Chopras. It took me 5 days to get my results. I have waited 5 days with the same status. Wish you Luck


 HI Sreelatha
Thank you for the prompt reply
I gave the exam in Sydney at Cliftons. 
Soo worried


----------



## KEIRA CCC

dan78 said:


> Hi KEIRA CCC just wait and the status will change. I took the exam on November 7 here in Dubai and only today the onhold changed to taken-scores reportable but I have to wait the email as mentioned in the pop up message.



Hi Dan78

Thanks for the reply. As you said yes now it has changed to the taken and results re portable:fingerscrossed: lets see. Good luck for both of us :juggle:.


----------



## HPv87

Fadi84 said:


> Helllo Guy
> 
> 
> I am planning to take the exam at the end of this month in Dubai. the question is , is ther any one who can advise me to which exam centre should I go ?? I mean what is the best one?


Hey Fadi84,
I did the test at the test center in Al Barsha. The facility is quite modest but it was well organised with working PCs and I got the results within 3 days. 

All the best! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fadi84

HPv87 said:


> Hey Fadi84,
> I did the test at the test center in Al Barsha. The facility is quite modest but it was well organised with working PCs and I got the results within 3 days.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Would you advise me to go there ... there is another centre near my place in DSO ( Silicon Oasis ) I don't know anything about it .

also , may I know your score? compared with IELTS. If you took the IELTS before


----------



## ahmedsomir

mandeepsapal said:


> You need to have both to clear the exam ! ..also ensure to have a glance on PTE sample response booklet .


what is the "glance on PTE sample response booklet" ?? 

do u have link for it ..

thank you for respons


----------



## CaTDaDa

Angela J said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am having 4 years of work experience, I did 4 years bachelors degree in IT , But as per my ACS letter my employment is considered deducting two years to equate to work at an appropriatelyskilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator).
> 
> now According to ACS my work experience is only 2 years  , not sure how this will impact me further?
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions? I came to know below info from some one is it true?
> 
> *"As per ACS criteria, if an applicant has studied education equivalent to Major in IT, the applicant can become skilled only after 2 years, hence your employment is considered skilled after 2 years.*
> 
> Regard's
> Angela



Hi Angela,

I also have something similar, it just means you have to wait another 12 months to clock 3 years work experience. 

Regards


----------



## swaroop26

I gave my exam on 6th Nov 8:30 AM IST. 4 Days gone. Still no results .... What's wrong with this PTE guy? Why does he endorse like he will give results in 24 Hrs? What should I do if don't get my results till tomarrow?


----------



## raseen1978

KEIRA CCC said:


> What is this delivery successful and results on hold.. has anyone experienced this sort of problem after giving exam?
> 
> Please reply I am so worried


Don't worry the status will change tomorrow, and after 5 working days the results will be available, I tried thrice at ICBT and stick to 50+ but i need 65+ , would you mind sharing your results? because I need to know ICBT playing any trick to get the repeat students meddling with the mic, because in my IELTS results I got highest for speaking,


----------



## HPv87

Fadi84 said:


> Would you advise me to go there ... there is another centre near my place in DSO ( Silicon Oasis ) I don't know anything about it .
> 
> also , may I know your score? compared with IELTS. If you took the IELTS before


My scores in IELTS were L=9, R=7.5, W=8.5, S=8.5
My scores in PTE-A were L=90, R=90, W=90, S=90

I do not know of the center in DSO but I'd fully recommend the one in Barsha. However, irrespective of the test center, the assessment will be done by PTE so I reckon you should be OK wherever you give the test. Just make sure the test center is genuine and well organised by visiting them prior to making a booking.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KEIRA CCC

raseen1978 said:


> Don't worry the status will change tomorrow, and after 5 working days the results will be available, I tried thrice at ICBT and stick to 50+ but i need 65+ , would you mind sharing your results? because I need to know ICBT playing any trick to get the repeat students meddling with the mic, because in my IELTS results I got highest for speaking,


Hi Raseen1978

Thank you for the reply

I did all the 3 attempts in Sydney. Hope ICBT is the place you are talking is Mount Lavinia campus. Sorry I dont have any idea. 

My target is 79. Last attempt was 73 LR W and 86 in speaking. I know definitely this time i wont get even that.  getting so harder. speaking was the most horrible part this time. 

If you are messed up with the mic, try 2-3 times to adjust the position of it before you start. Choose the best position. and set up the maximum volume. hope it helps.

Thanks 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fleuretrox

KEIRA CCC said:


> raseen1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry the status will change tomorrow, and after 5 working days the results will be available, I tried thrice at ICBT and stick to 50+ but i need 65+ , would you mind sharing your results? because I need to know ICBT playing any trick to get the repeat students meddling with the mic, because in my IELTS results I got highest for speaking,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Raseen1978
> 
> Thank you for the reply
> 
> I did all the 3 attempts in Sydney. Hope ICBT is the place you are talking is Mount Lavinia campus. Sorry I dont have any idea.
> 
> My target is 79. Last attempt was 73 LR W and 86 in speaking. I know definitely this time i wont get even that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting so harder. speaking was the most horrible part this time.
> 
> If you are messed up with the mic, try 2-3 times to adjust the position of it before you start. Choose the best position. and set up the maximum volume. hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


do you have any tipa for scoring speaking high? and reading pleasev

thanks


----------



## mandeepsapal

ahmedsomir said:


> what is the "glance on PTE sample response booklet" ??
> 
> do u have link for it ..
> 
> thank you for respons


Please download this

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip


----------



## KEIRA CCC

fleuretrox said:


> do you have any tipa for scoring speaking high? and reading pleasev
> 
> thanks


Hi

I practiced the PTE test plus book and Mcmillan book. For speaking , speak continuously without bothering the content of the graph or the diagram. 

Reading : try to do some para reading in IELTS books. Thats how i did.


----------



## CaTDaDa

Hi Guys,

Got my IELTS result. A bit sad due to the 0.5 in writing. 

24th Oct 2015 IELTS 1 - L8.5, R9.0, W6.5, S7.5

Short of 0.5 on the writing for 10 points...

Decided to give PTE A a short book exam on 30th Nov 2015 this month.

I tried the Mock Test A but did not do well at all.

Mock A - L72, R58, S63, W66

I felt the reading is a tab harder than IELTS. Speaking wise maybe I mess up my mic as it picked up background noise when I did the test.

Will test the Mock Test B before the real test on 30 November.


----------



## Lady$Bird

HPv87 said:


> Hope you don't mine me chiming in here but the IELTS has become a money making racket. I gave the test three times because I wanted 8 or above in every component and despite the amount of preparation, I would end up getting a 7.5 in one of the components after each attempt.
> Frustrated, I booked myself in for the PTE exam. Prepared for it and scored 90 in all the tests!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Great to know. But I tried the exam 3 times. I need 79 in all sections. Even though I have good marks in other sections, I'm getting only 50s in speaking. I was confident about my speaking. And when I checked, I'm not the only one facing this issue. There are many people who are scoring very less in speaking alone, but are fluent in speaking. It really makes me think that there is some scam in PTE too.


----------



## CaTDaDa

eng.mohannad said:


> Thanks qliz, I hope so.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My mock test A was very difficult! I got only one grammatical blank where the rest were all having synonyms and very difficult vocabularies!
> 
> Anyway thanks for the positive push


You know for the Mock Test A I know got some spelling errors.

But the spellings come out as 90 and grammar as 28.

I feel the Mock Test A is too hard and will try Mock B with my test date is closer. 

Really keeping my fingers :fingerscrossed: when it comes to the real test.


----------



## HPv87

Lady$Bird said:


> Great to know. But I tried the exam 3 times. I need 79 in all sections. Even though I have good marks in other sections, I'm getting only 50s in speaking. I was confident about my speaking. And when I checked, I'm not the only one facing this issue. There are many people who are scoring very less in speaking alone, but are fluent in speaking. It really makes me think that there is some scam in PTE too.


To each their own and I respect your opinion but based on what I found out, the PTE tests are assessed by a computer algorithm so factors such as keywords and response time from the test taker are key to successfully cracking the exam. Either way, I hope you achieve your goal. All the best, Lady$bird! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Anyone have experienced that if you conduct read aloud and describe image section with different speaking speed and clarity, less marks achieved.
I am asking because, read aloud section may be measuring your natural speaking speed and other things. This is required to acquaint computer system to familiarize your speaking style. If it gets differ later, less marks may be judged. Share your experience please.


----------



## raseen1978

Hi Guys

There are few people who put their results as high as 90/90/90/90, this is practically impossible with PTE-A, all these people are representing respective PTE test centers and they want to attract more candidates, beware of these scammers. one other thing PTE also Carrot and a Jack ass kind of a situation, anyway good luck on test takers.:confused2:


----------



## HPv87

raseen1978 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There are few people who put their results as high as 90/90/90/90, this is practically impossible with PTE-A, all these people are representing respective PTE test centers and they want to attract more candidates, beware of these scammers. one other thing PTE also Carrot and a Jack ass kind of a situation, anyway good luck on test takers.:confused2:


Hi raseen1978,
It's one thing to have your own opinion but to spread cynicism and make potential test takers nervous with those kind of comments is very immature. 
I did get the result 90/90/90/90 and I'm proud of it because I worked my a** off for it! I work for a great company that pays me well and I really don't need to "represent a PTE test center".
If you PM me I'll be glad to share my experience and even help you with tips but please don't undermine people with degrading comments and false information. 

Have a good day. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

raseen1978 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There are few people who put their results as high as 90/90/90/90, this is practically impossible with PTE-A, all these people are representing respective PTE test centers and they want to attract more candidates, beware of these scammers. one other thing PTE also Carrot and a Jack ass kind of a situation, anyway good luck on test takers.:confused2:



Dear Raseen,

I am also struggling for my desire marks, but I am sure 90/90/90/90 is not impossible. If you have competent English skill you can also achieve your target.


----------



## ShermD

raseen1978 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There are few people who put their results as high as 90/90/90/90, this is practically impossible with PTE-A, all these people are representing respective PTE test centers and they want to attract more candidates, beware of these scammers. one other thing PTE also Carrot and a Jack ass kind of a situation, anyway good luck on test takers.:confused2:


You're correct the people who claim they got 90/90/90/90 could possibly be representatives and marketing guys who try to promote PTE ...


----------



## ShermD

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone have experienced that if you conduct read aloud and describe image section with different speaking speed and clarity, less marks achieved.
> I am asking because, read aloud section may be measuring your natural speaking speed and other things. This is required to acquaint computer system to familiarize your speaking style. If it gets differ later, less marks may be judged. Share your experience please.


yup, computer definitely needs a learning process of our voice and speaking pattern to accurately understand what we say later when we provide the answers. I thought it learns it at the personal introduction section. Yes, you could be correct, it may be measuring (learning) from the read aloud section too .. if it is the case, we could get low marks as we never speaks as same as read aloud vs other sections ..


----------



## eng.mohannad

eng.mohannad said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I've been preparing for the test for months now and I feel like it has started to eat my brain to I'v decided to set for it this week.
> 
> Today I gave my first practice test A and the result are as follows;
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 55
> Speaking 61
> Writing 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency51
> Pronunciation57
> Spelling19
> Vocabulary72
> Written Discourse79
> 
> Do you think I am ready for +65? Please advice.
> 
> One more thing is that I know that I have a problem in spelling because I've been counting on spelling correctors for ever. Any suggestions here?
> 
> Thank you guys.


Hello mates,

I sat for the mock test B today and here are my results;

Communicative Skills
Listening 63
Reading 59
Speaking 67
Writing 58

Enabling Skills
Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 56
Written Discourse 75

Although Enabling skills (Grammar and Spelling) were improved, I don't understand why my writing dropped! :confused2::confused2::confused2:
Any idea fellows?


----------



## Angela J

*Ready for PTE Exam*

Hi Friends,

I have booked my PTE A test on 23/11/2015. since this my first PTE test, I am little bit nerves also preparation was too bad, I have not found any proper guidance or material to practice. I still have two weeks of time, please some one help me with any materials or tips to clear my PTE exam with 79 points in each module  or at least 65 points  (in worst case) . Thanks for your kindness . 

Regards,
Angela


----------



## HPv87

Some people have managed to make some wild accusations because I have good scores but I want to share the following link to a torrent which really helped me out with my preparation and I hope it helps you guys too. 

Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio torrent download

Knowledge is meant to be shared people!!


----------



## qliz

Angela J said:


> Hi Friends, I have booked my PTE A test on 23/11/2015. since this my first PTE test, I am little bit nerves also preparation was too bad, I have not found any proper guidance or material to practice. I still have two weeks of time, please some one help me with any materials or tips to clear my PTE exam with 79 points in each module  or at least 65 points  (in worst case) . Thanks for your kindness . Regards, Angela


 the two mock up test from the official website is enough for my preps


----------



## netw

Hi guys.

Please I need help for retell lecture and summarize spoken text. I am having troubles with them :-(


----------



## engfahmi

Me also same problem with re-tell lecture & summarize spoken text.


----------



## rajwin502

eng.mohannad said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I sat for the mock test B today and here are my results;
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 59
> Speaking 67
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 56
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> 
> Although Enabling skills (Grammar and Spelling) were improved, I don't understand why my writing dropped! :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Any idea fellows?


Difficulty level of mock tests are higher than actual tests. 
You can safely add another 5 points to your mock test score, and that could possibly be your score in the real test. 
I would assume you are ready for 65 based on your scores, 
however, I suggest you practice more on reading. 

Your spelling score has improved in the second practice test which is good. Go through my writing tips on my other posts, it might be of help. Good Luck.


----------



## rajwin502

Angela J said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have booked my PTE A test on 23/11/2015. since this my first PTE test, I am little bit nerves also preparation was too bad, I have not found any proper guidance or material to practice. I still have two weeks of time, please some one help me with any materials or tips to clear my PTE exam with 79 points in each module  or at least 65 points  (in worst case) . Thanks for your kindness .
> 
> Regards,
> Angela


1. Official Guide to PTE. 
2. PTE Practice Test Plus 
3. MacMillan test builder. 

Practice all three if you are looking for 79.
I can send you the link for MacMillan download if you want. 

Good Luck.


----------



## rajwin502

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone give me samples for practicing Summary in Listening.


Which study material are you using? Can share the link for MacMillan test builder if you want.


----------



## ShermD

eng.mohannad said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I sat for the mock test B today and here are my results;
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 59
> Speaking 67
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 56
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Although Enabling skills (Grammar and Spelling) were improved, I don't understand why my writing dropped! :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Any idea fellows?


You will score 65+ for all the sections in the real test ..


----------



## eng.mohannad

rajwin502 said:


> Difficulty level of mock tests are higher than actual tests.
> You can safely add another 5 points to your mock test score, and that could possibly be your score in the real test.
> I would assume you are ready for 65 based on your scores,
> however, I suggest you practice more on reading.
> 
> Your spelling score has improved in the second practice test which is good. Go through my writing  tips on my other posts, it might be of help. Good Luck.


Thank you very much dear for the tips and suggestions. However, my problem with the Reading section is the lack of vocabulary and I am struggling a lot with "Fill-in-blanks Drop Down List". :juggle:


----------



## eng.mohannad

ShermD said:


> You will score 65+ for all the sections in the real test ..


Thank you mate for the positive push. I really need this right now since my exam is tomorrow. 
Wish me luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ergot7

Hi Guys,

just did the PTE test last week test starts at 830 on the dot and i rocked up at 845 and still had to do ID verification and all, lucky they still let me sit. However, most worrying part was i started the latest and finished the earliest. that really got me worried. Btw, here are the results;

Communicative Skills
Listening 69
Reading 86
Speaking 81
Writing 72

Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 21
Vocabulary 77
Written Discourse 90

Overall Score 77

2 more points and i would have gotten that extra 20 points from DIBP. Alas i am pretty happy with the results. was not expecting to get that score, also no idea how i scored 21 for spelling.

Advice for people who will take the test; 

no need to shout at the microphone. Speak as natural as you can be, at a regular pace and tone. Remember clarity is everything.

focus during listening part as its only 1 time and speaker tends to speak fast.

during reading part, focus on the question. the reading section can be lengthy but focus on the main question. it is quite time consuming.

thats all tips from me, this test is wayyy easier tha IELTS. good luck everyone!


----------



## HPv87

ShermD said:


> Please be kind enough not to share this over and over again, that material has been posted hundreds of times in this thread, we have to keep the thread clean as some people read it from the first page.


There are people still asking for help and suggestions so I'm sure my post has already helped a couple of people but looks like you're an expert here so feel free to delete my post if you want to. ☺

P.S. Hope you don't think that I'm a marketing guy for Macmillan now because I shared the link!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## qliz

Congrats , me too the same if have few more points then can be 79 points


----------



## asifzia

I could not managed to get 65 in Listening and Speaking. What should I do? I never get less than 7.5 Ielts in those parts. So, frustrating.. Any recommendtion from kind people please.


----------



## asifzia

I always end up with 2 or 3 shorts to getting 65. In listening which part I should focus more. Please help me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ergot7

asifzia said:


> I always end up with 2 or 3 shorts to getting 65. In listening which part I should focus more. Please help me. Thank you in advance.



Hi when asked to repeat try to repeat precisely as you can. Please also note the tone and when to stop. Do not speak it in flat tone without proper intonation. Thats what i mean by focus. These details matters

Hope it helps! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indy2aus

HPv87 said:


> Hi raseen1978,
> It's one thing to have your own opinion but to spread cynicism and make potential test takers nervous with those kind of comments is very immature.
> I did get the result 90/90/90/90 and I'm proud of it because I worked my a** off for it! I work for a great company that pays me well and I really don't need to "represent a PTE test center".
> If you PM me I'll be glad to share my experience and even help you with tips but please don't undermine people with degrading comments and false information.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


HPv87 & All,

After having attended PTE tests multiple times, one thing is clear to me. I got one time test relatively damn easy, I meant reading 15 questions in 32 minutes, in that reorder only 4 sentences very very easy. I was able to complete in 30 minutes got 2 minutes spare. But in this case system got hanged during speaking and went for toss. Pathetic PTE support team is still working on see what can be done. It seems they won't give mark. But who will solve my problem. 

Another time, extreme opposite end. Got 20 questions in 38 minutes. Reorder paragraphs 5 sentences. Couldn't complete even 15 questions. Listening was very tough. Full of noise and couldn't even focus on what was going on.

What can we infer from this? well, few people are getting this test and possible to score 90 overall. If one deep dive this thread, you can figure out this too. 

I donno any PTE marketing guys are in action on this thread. Certainly, PTE test has flaws. With this flaws, is it wise to benchmark immigration and play with people life just to earn money. Fair enough, DIBP must listen and take action accordingly.


----------



## HPv87

indy2aus said:


> HPv87 & All,
> 
> After having attended PTE tests multiple times, one thing is clear to me. I got one time test relatively damn easy, I meant reading 15 questions in 32 minutes, in that reorder only 4 sentences very very easy. I was able to complete in 30 minutes got 2 minutes spare. But in this case system got hanged during speaking and went for toss. Pathetic PTE support team is still working on see what can be done. It seems they won't give mark. But who will solve my problem.
> 
> Another time, extreme opposite end. Got 20 questions in 38 minutes. Reorder paragraphs 5 sentences. Couldn't complete even 15 questions. Listening was very tough. Full of noise and couldn't even focus on what was going on.
> 
> What can we infer from this? well, few people are getting this test and possible to score 90 overall. If one deep dive this thread, you can figure out this too.
> 
> I donno any PTE marketing guys are in action on this thread. Certainly, PTE test has flaws. With this flaws, is it wise to benchmark immigration and play with people life just to earn money. Fair enough, DIBP must listen and take action accordingly.


Hi indy2aus,
I can fully appreciate where you're coming from and I understand the frustration. Before writing the PTE-A exam I wrote the IELTS three times spending over USD 800/-! I never got the score I wanted and each time I went in better prepared than the last. I was one hundred percent sure of my answers but for some reason the assessor did not give me the marks I deserved so imagine my frustration with IELTS!!

Anyway, the intention of posting my scores on this forum was not to show off or pull off a marketing stunt  Instead, I want to let people know that if I can do it then so can you! I did go prepared for the test and I have already shared some pointers with people who PM-ed me after I put up my post and I genuinely hope they score the same marks I did.

Peace out,
HP


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Please I need help for retell lecture and summarize spoken text. I am having troubles with them :-(


any help pls?


----------



## Angela J

rajwin502 said:


> 1. Official Guide to PTE.
> 2. PTE Practice Test Plus
> 3. MacMillan test builder.
> 
> Practice all three if you are looking for 79.
> I can send you the link for MacMillan download if you want.
> 
> Good Luck.



Thanks for your kindness. please share me the MacMillan test builder download. I appreciate your help.


----------



## rajwin502

Angela J said:


> Thanks for your kindness. please share me the MacMillan test builder download. I appreciate your help.


Drop me a pm with your email Id to send you the link to my Google drive.


----------



## swaroop26

I gave my exam on 6th Nov . still no results . I came to know it is not 5 days but 5 working days it takes to get the results. I felt IELTS is far better. They will tell a Date when we are going to get results.


----------



## jakurati

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


I have given my PTE and here are my scores.

Appeared: 16 October 2015
Results: 17 October 2015 (Less than 12 hours I had to wait for results)


PTE: Proficient - (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66)


----------



## jakurati

swaroop26 said:


> I gave my exam on 6th Nov . still no results . I came to know it is not 5 days but 5 working days it takes to get the results. I felt IELTS is far better. They will tell a Date when we are going to get results.



I have given my PTE and here are my scores.

Appeared: 16 October 2015
Results: 17 October 2015 (Less than 12 hours I had to wait for results)


PTE: Proficient - (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66)


----------



## Mukeshdawar

HI HPV87 . II had already sent you PM kindly reply. Thanks in advance


----------



## DylanAung

If you get any new essay topic, please remember to comment in this blog and update so that the other test takers can access to it. Let's help each other. 
Cheers

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## Code 31

Hi.

Can anyone summarize below written text in one sentence?

Thanks in advance

When Australians engage in debate about educational quality or equity, they often seem to accept that a country cannot achieve both at the same time.

Curriculum reforms intended to improve equity often fail to do so because they increase breadth or differentiation in offerings in a way that increases differences in quality. Further, these differences in quality often reflect differences in students’ social backgrounds because the ‘new’ offerings are typically taken up by relatively disadvantaged students who are not served well them. Evidence from New South Wales will be used to illustrate this point.

The need to improve the quality of education is well accepted across OECD and other countries as they seek to strengthen their human capital to underpin their modern, knowledge economies. Improved equity is also important for this purpose, since the demand for high-level skills is widespread and the opportunities for the low-skilled are diminishing.

Improved equity in education is also important for social cohesion. There are countries in which the education system seems primarily to reproduce existing social arrangements, conferring privilege where it already exists and denying it where it does not. Even in countries where the diagnosis might be less extreme, the capacity of schooling to build social cohesion is often diminished by the way in which schools separate individuals and groups.


----------



## Redbox

DylanAung said:


> If you get any new essay topic, please remember to comment in this blog and update so that the other test takers can access to it. Let's help each other.
> Cheers
> 
> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


You came back... Great to see you again... You inspire me a lot. I'm always reading your blog.


----------



## DylanAung

Redbox said:


> You came back... Great to see you again... You inspire me a lot. I'm always reading your blog.


Thank you... Great to be back 
My previous ID and my home IP address were blocked by the administrator, not sure the reason why. Probably because I posted my blog link in my signature below.


----------



## fleuretrox

Ergot7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just did the PTE test last week test starts at 830 on the dot and i rocked up at 845 and still had to do ID verification and all, lucky they still let me sit. However, most worrying part was i started the latest and finished the earliest. that really got me worried. Btw, here are the results;
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 69
> Reading 86
> Speaking 81
> Writing 72
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 21
> Vocabulary 77
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Overall Score 77
> 
> 2 more points and i would have gotten that extra 20 points from DIBP. Alas i am pretty happy with the results. was not expecting to get that score, also no idea how i scored 21 for spelling.
> 
> Advice for people who will take the test;
> 
> no need to shout at the microphone. Speak as natural as you can be, at a regular pace and tone. Remember clarity is everything.
> 
> focus during listening part as its only 1 time and speaker tends to speak fast.
> 
> during reading part, focus on the question. the reading section can be lengthy but focus on the main question. it is quite time consuming.
> 
> thats all tips from me, this test is wayyy easier tha IELTS. good luck everyone!




how did you manage for reading reordering paragraphs? any tips please? it's easier to pick first and last paragraphs but not the middle


and writing. any tips for writing in one sentence?


----------



## kaju

*Any more posts attacking others, directly or indirectly, will incur an infraction for those posters. 

Be aware that 3 infractions will mean a ban from the forum.

Either baiting others, or responding to that, will be treated in a similar manner.

Please think before you post. 

kaju/moderator*


----------



## saurabhshahi

Hi Everyone,

I Checked the forum, and would like to thank you everyone for the experience you shared. I am going for PTE Academics in December.Hope everything will be sorted after that.cheers guys.

Saurabh S~ 
---------------------------------------------------------
189 Subclass - System Analyst
28/03/2015 -- IELTS-L-6.0 R-6.0 S-6.0 W-5.5

PTE Academic -Booking this Week
ACS to be applied this month


----------



## tirik.ijrad

tirik.ijrad said:


> date: 19 sept.
> My scores in PTE practice test A are LRSW - 61 55 56 57 and enablers are,
> Grammar 47
> Oral fluency 44
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47.
> Is it worth to take PTE exam?
> I'm targeting 65+ in each.


13 Nov.
My scores in PTE practice test B are LRSW - 61 52 53 60 and enablers are,
Grammar 42
Oral fluency 39
Pronunciation 38
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 51
Written Discourse 45.

Anyone who had similar scores in practice tests, please share your PTE actual exam results. This will help me to take decision on whether to take PTE A or IELTS?


----------



## ammarprogrammer

Urgent issue
Dear all can I change my PTE-A Exam Appointment I have booked it On 14 Nov 2015. Can I change appointment to 21 Nov 2015. I appreciate any response for my issue.


----------



## blackrider89

Ergot7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just did the PTE test last week test starts at 830 on the dot and i rocked up at 845 and still had to do ID verification and all, lucky they still let me sit. However, most worrying part was i started the latest and finished the earliest. that really got me worried. Btw, here are the results;
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 69
> Reading 86
> Speaking 81
> Writing 72
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 21
> Vocabulary 77
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Overall Score 77
> 
> 2 more points and i would have gotten that extra 20 points from DIBP. Alas i am pretty happy with the results. was not expecting to get that score, also no idea how i scored 21 for spelling.
> 
> Advice for people who will take the test;
> 
> no need to shout at the microphone. Speak as natural as you can be, at a regular pace and tone. Remember clarity is everything.
> 
> focus during listening part as its only 1 time and speaker tends to speak fast.
> 
> during reading part, focus on the question. the reading section can be lengthy but focus on the main question. it is quite time consuming.
> 
> thats all tips from me, this test is wayyy easier tha IELTS. good luck everyone!


What do you mean by 2 more points and you would get 20 points from DIBP?


----------



## Deepu9

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a test centre in Sydney (Cliftons or Pearson Test Center) ? I'm looking to give an exam late November on weekday.

BTW, I'm aiming for 65+ in all the sections. I've given test twice in India, got 80+ in LRW but just two points short of 65 in Speaking whereas in mock test I have received 70+ in all the sections.

I guess my problem is I lose concentration easily during Speaking section in real test and if anyone can recommend some tips for improving in "Describe Image and Re-tell lecture" that would great.


----------



## Ergot7

fleuretrox said:


> how did you manage for reading reordering paragraphs? any tips please? it's easier to pick first and last paragraphs but not the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and writing. any tips for writing in one sentence?



Starts off with determining the opening sentences, juggle with sentences until it become logical. Usually the middle bit act as a bridge between first and last. Try to Read it out from first to last. Thats what i did, its not easy but certainly not the hardest part in pte test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ergot7

blackrider89 said:


> What do you mean by 2 more points and you would get 20 points from DIBP?



Hi there,

77 points of PTE equals to 7.5 IELTS which gives you the same points of 10 as of with 7.0 IELTS. Whereas 8.0 IELTS is equal to 79 points of PTE which automatically gives you 20 points from DIBP

Close! But no cigar! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyheartz

Ergot7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 77 points of PTE equals to 7.5 IELTS which gives you the same points of 10 as of with 7.0 IELTS. Whereas 8.0 IELTS is equal to 79 points of PTE which automatically gives you 20 points from DIBP
> 
> Close! But no cigar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to score 79 in each communication skills to get 20 points from DIBP..Overall points doesn't count in this case.. 

Btw Congrats in achieving your desired score..Cheers!


----------



## Ergot7

lonelyheartz said:


> You have to score 79 in each communication skills to get 20 points from DIBP..Overall points doesn't count in this case..
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Congrats in achieving your desired score..Cheers!



Oh there you go thanks for the correction mate. I thought its the overall score. 

Yeah thanks for that! 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan78

I took the exam last November 7 here in Dubai and finally after three days of waiting, the result came out and I successfully passed the PTE Exam with the following scores L=73, R=70, W=75, S=70.

I am grateful for this forum for the valuable tips and special mention to Sudeepdai who answered all my questions regarding all the four modules during my preparation and he is really of great help to me.


----------



## netw

Hi guys.

Please, i need your advice:
In read aloud section, what is more important, spelling all the words correctly or keeping the rhythm and not caring too much for a misspelling word in a paragraph?


----------



## rajwin502

netw said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Please, i need your advice:
> In read aloud section, what is more important, spelling all the words correctly or keeping the rhythm and not caring too much for a misspelling word in a paragraph?


You will score well if:
% of number of words read out to the total number of words in the 
passage is high. 
Minimum number of words /sentences repeated. 
Minimum/ no fumbling. Read fluently without pause. 
Clear pronunciation. Each word clearly pronounced, does not sound like two words are connected that software cannot detect. 
Emphasis/ stress on key words. Give a second pause after a full stop. 
Unwritten rule is - speak with energy as though you are teaching a group of students or addressing a large audience. 
If a mistake is made, move ahead, don't try to correct yourself. 
Steady reading pace - not too fast nor too slow.


----------



## rajwin502

ammarprogrammer said:


> Urgent issue
> Dear all can I change my PTE-A Exam Appointment I have booked it On 14 Nov 2015. Can I change appointment to 21 Nov 2015. I appreciate any response for my issue.


Possible with additional charges if test date is beyond 7 to 10 days from date you intend to reschedule. 
If its less then 7 days, you will loose the entire amount.


----------



## netw

rajwin502 said:


> You will score well if:
> % of number of words read out to the total number of words in the
> passage is high.
> Minimum number of words /sentences repeated.
> Minimum/ no fumbling. Read fluently without pause.
> Clear pronunciation. Each word clearly pronounced, does not sound like two words are connected that software cannot detect.
> Emphasis/ stress on key words. Give a second pause after a full stop.
> Unwritten rule is - speak with energy as though you are teaching a group of students or addressing a large audience.
> If a mistake is made, move ahead, don't try to correct yourself.
> Steady reading pace - not too fast nor too slow.


Thank you rajwin502 for your help!


----------



## veer143

Hey hi.I wanted to know good pte centre in gujarat.plz let me know ASAP.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

veer143 said:


> Hey hi.I wanted to know good pte centre in gujarat.plz let me know ASAP.


I think Gandhinagar centre is best. I have visited once but yet to appear for exam. Seriously thinking to opt on 30 Nov or 1st Dec.


----------



## asifzia

I took 5 times PTE test and what Iv learned is much interesting. Im delighted to share all. I dont know how to get 65 or 90 in all section but what I can tell that this exam is way easier than ielts although i havent achieved yet. For Speaking part, if you read a bit faster eventhough u missread some words still its ok. Repeating sentence is vital to achieve more than 65+. If anybody manage to say partially still there is a hope to reach 65. Next is describe Image, what you require to just speak even outside of image and Iv found still getting 66. Same rule applies with retell lecture as well. Just say topic related what do you know from your own experience. Finally, short question answer which is simply easy. 

About Reading, i just fill it up blanks and choose whichever word sounds ok to me. But I spend more time on Re-arrange para which is probably 50% are in correct order and I must make it right on single ques ans. Finally, multiple ans, i just find one correct ans and rest leave it uncheck at the the end you will get 65 or 66.

Writing part is very simple and it is easy to score 65+. Content is the most important regardless of Grammer and Spelling errors.

Listening: im not sure how to score 65+. So far Iv achieved 62 which is my highest score. You'll get 60+ if you write dictation 2.5 out of 3. Does it make sense. I applied same theory for multiple and single ans just like reading. 

In conclusion, if anyone shares there real experiment in real exam, how they approached to get 65 then it is not a big deal because Iv tried exam with practise and without remain result. Thus, Please share or provide genuine feedbacks or experiences rather than fairy tale story. 

Thank you?


----------



## veer143

hey.if u press next after completoing sentence does it make any differnce.


----------



## rajwin502

veer143 said:


> hey.if u press next after completoing sentence does it make any differnce.


It does not. I scored 85 in speaking by clicking next immediately after completion
I had this doubt too during my initial tests. From my experience I can say with certainty that by no means does it affect your score negatively. 
Good Luck .


----------



## Rahul77

atmahesh said:


> Regarding tips, please check another thread on pte academic which is closed.
> I think, in pte exam , more and more you practice with right strategies , more you can score.
> practice using 1. pte plus book and 2. macmillan (this one available free on internet).
> 
> I had same problem in reading in my first attempt. Nevertheless, I think you are close to 65 score in all the section and able to get require score in next attempt.
> 
> best of luck.


Hi Mahesh, Can you please share link for Macmillan book.


----------



## Rahul77

nitinmoudgil said:


> i got 8,8,6.5,7
> second time 6,6,7,7
> third time 6,6,6,8
> 
> ILETS is ruining me.... should i opt for PTE A ???



Can we apply mother/father as dependent .


----------



## netw

viewing that Reading section is time constraining, please I need help with scoring explanation or even a guide to score 65+ in this section. For ex. if a part is very time consuming but gives only few points, we can skip it and pay more attention to other parts of this section.


----------



## sjnanes

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok


hi 

alokagrawal

please whats app me . i am going to get pte -a test soon .i need materials for practice.
my no *<SNIP> - see below*

thank you lot 

jnanes


----------



## veer143

hello frns
If I leave multiple mcq in reading is better option to avoid negative scoring.


----------



## sjnanes

hi 

state_less

please whats app me or email me. i am going to get pte -a test soon .i need materials for practice. if your test b -still un use . please forward me your login details so i can use it before its expire.
thank you for your kindness.
*<SNIP>
*
thank you lot 

jnanes

*Please don't put personal information like email addresses or phone numbers in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Now you have completed 5 posts you can ask others to contact you via the Private Message system. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## indy2aus

netw said:


> viewing that Reading section is time constraining, please I need help with scoring explanation or even a guide to score 65+ in this section. For ex. if a part is very time consuming but gives only few points, we can skip it and pay more attention to other parts of this section.


Contrary to popular belief, I would say MCMA is better than MCSA. MCSA and MCMA reading passage takes same time but chances are very high you can pick one correct answer out of four as at least two would be correct. 

As per probability, chances are high, more than 0.5, in MCMA. It is 0.25 in case of MCSA. But be careful as negative marks will bog you down your original marks. And just guess MCSA. If you are lucky enough you get one mark in MCMA and one mark in MCSA out of 3 or 4 marks. 

Practice well and Play safe.


----------



## ammarprogrammer

Dear All, 
Today, I was in Pearson Center in Jordan-Amman to do PTE-A exam but I'v surprised and informed me that server is off, I've waited about 1 hour and then they've sent report to Pearson center and informed me the exam will reschedule and call you soon !!!!!! Anyone face same my issue?


----------



## mahender8

*Hi*



alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok



Hi alok,

I have sent a private msg to u..


----------



## tirik.ijrad

veer143 said:


> hello frns
> If I leave multiple mcq in reading is better option to avoid negative scoring.


Veer143,
Have you booked the exam?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

mahender8 said:


> alokagrawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Just realized that my PTE gold Kit scored Test B is still unused. If anyone needs it then let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Alok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi alok,
> 
> I have sent a private msg to u..
Click to expand...



Dear alok last time you said same words and I had sent u PM that I need urgently because my exam is coming and still you do not reply so kindly reply as I need this test very urgent.


----------



## Fiafia

Hi guys

I just receive my first IELTS result and I got 7 in Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking, this is far from what I aim for IELTS 8 in all 4 sections to get the full 20 points from DIBP.

I am thinking to take PTE Academic instead of resit for my IELTS. And I have spent my few hours to do my research and below are the books that I found out:
1. The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (2nd Edition)
2. Practise Test Plus: With CD-ROM
3. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 with MyLabEnglish
4. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B2 with MyLabEnglish

Another book is Macmillan PTE Academic Testbuilder.

*2 Questions:*
1. Which are the MUST HAVE book for me to purchase to prepare for it?
2. Anyone purchases Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 and B2 with MyLabEnglish? With the MyLabEnglish, it is very expensive and I have no idea if they just grant me userid and password to access their PTE portal with limited time? 

Please advise and I wish everyone to pass their PTE with the marks they want!

Thanks!


----------



## dreamsanj

Fiafia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just receive my first IELTS result and I got 7 in Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking, this is far from what I aim for IELTS 8 in all 4 sections to get the full 20 points from DIBP.
> 
> I am thinking to take PTE Academic instead of resit for my IELTS. And I have spent my few hours to do my research and below are the books that I found out:
> 1. The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (2nd Edition)
> 2. Practise Test Plus: With CD-ROM
> 3. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 with MyLabEnglish
> 4. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B2 with MyLabEnglish
> 
> Another book is Macmillan PTE Academic Testbuilder.
> 
> *2 Questions:*
> 1. Which are the MUST HAVE book for me to purchase to prepare for it?
> 2. Anyone purchases Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 and B2 with MyLabEnglish? With the MyLabEnglish, it is very expensive and I have no idea if they just grant me userid and password to access their PTE portal with limited time?
> 
> Please advise and I wish everyone to pass their PTE with the marks they want!
> 
> Thanks!


you dont need all.

the mcmillan and official guide are enough.

send me a pm


----------



## veer143

tirik.ijrad said:


> Veer143,
> Have you booked the exam?


Hey I willl boo for 18 th november


----------



## veer143

Hello frns,
Any one has discount code for pte preparation kit.Plz reply me asap.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

veer143 said:


> Hello frns,
> Any one has discount code for pte preparation kit.Plz reply me asap.


PTE2015 for India. 10% discount.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

19 sept. 
My scores in PTE practice test A are LRSW - 61 55 56 57 and enablers are, Grammar 47 Oral fluency 44 Pronunciation 32 Spelling 38 Vocabulary 66 Written Discourse 47. Is it worth to take PTE exam? I'm targeting 65+ in each.

13 Nov. 
My scores in PTE practice test B are LRSW - 61 52 53 60 and enablers are, Grammar 42 Oral fluency 39 Pronunciation 38 Spelling 22 Vocabulary 51 Written Discourse 45. Anyone who had similar scores in practice tests, please share your PTE actual exam results. This will help me to take decision on whether to take PTE A or IELTS or TOEFL ibT?

Any Gujarati in the forum who can shed some lights please...


----------



## cozmopravesh

tirik.ijrad said:


> 19 sept.
> My scores in PTE practice test A are LRSW - 61 55 56 57 and enablers are, Grammar 47 Oral fluency 44 Pronunciation 32 Spelling 38 Vocabulary 66 Written Discourse 47. Is it worth to take PTE exam? I'm targeting 65+ in each.
> 
> 13 Nov.
> My scores in PTE practice test B are LRSW - 61 52 53 60 and enablers are, Grammar 42 Oral fluency 39 Pronunciation 38 Spelling 22 Vocabulary 51 Written Discourse 45. Anyone who had similar scores in practice tests, please share your PTE actual exam results. This will help me to take decision on whether to take PTE A or IELTS or TOEFL ibT?
> 
> Any Gujarati in the forum who can shed some lights please...


 Practice -A	Practice - B	Actual Test	Actual Test
L	52	67	62	69
R	65	60	79	78
S	55	63	73	77
W	57	63	66	73

Grammer	28	82	55	77
Oral Fluency	44	64	75	75
Pronunciation	41	57	56	57
Spelling	19	84	22	50
Vocab	36	74	59	61
Written Disc 47	45	63	55


Hope it helps you


----------



## veer143

hEY CODE PTE 2015 IS ONLY FOR PTE SEXAM NOT FOR PREPARATION .So plz if anyone has the code..


----------



## musolini

PTE academic is really recommended if you need additional points. 

i got additional 20 points by taking PTE, i used to have competent english results in IELTS. 

be sure to purchase the preparation kit if it is your first time in order to be familiar with the format, and for me, watching tips from youtube helped a lot.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

veer143 said:


> hEY CODE PTE 2015 IS ONLY FOR PTE SEXAM NOT FOR PREPARATION .So plz if anyone has the code..


No code for PTEpractice.com.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

cozmopravesh said:


> Practice -A	Practice - B	Actual Test	Actual Test
> L	52	67	62	69
> R	65	60	79	78
> S	55	63	73	77
> W	57	63	66	73
> 
> Grammer	28	82	55	77
> Oral Fluency	44	64	75	75
> Pronunciation	41	57	56	57
> Spelling	19	84	22	50
> Vocab	36	74	59	61
> Written Disc 47	45	63	55
> 
> Hope it helps you


Thanks cozmopravesh.
Will refer to your PTE expedition experience recommendations if you have posted here in this forum.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.

Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall: 

EOI Submitted: 13Nov-2015

Invitation: Waiting


Thanks for your information in-advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## dreamsanj

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.
> 
> Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
> ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
> Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 13Nov-2015
> 
> Invitation: Waiting
> 
> 
> Thanks for your information in-advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Galaxy1


pack your bags...

nov 20 6 :30 pm you will have your invite


----------



## fleuretrox

for reading section, multiple choice with multiple answers, do you leave the answers blank if you feel that you will get points off? if you actually leave blank, does that marked off or don't get counted?


----------



## pras07

I was practicing reading module and I found 1-2 fill in the blanks are getting wrong each time. Do they give partial marking in such cases or all blanks should be correct to get full mark of that question?


----------



## netw

Please, any strategy to use for reading part?


----------



## Vikram_99

pras07 said:


> I was practicing reading module and I found 1-2 fill in the blanks are getting wrong each time. Do they give partial marking in such cases or all blanks should be correct to get full mark of that question?


Hi,

You will get 1 mark for each correct answer.


----------



## Vikram_99

fleuretrox said:


> for reading section, multiple choice with multiple answers, do you leave the answers blank if you feel that you will get points off? if you actually leave blank, does that marked off or don't get counted?


Hello,

In MCMA, if you mark only one option and leave the other blank, then system will take it as unanswered and mark you down for it. So, it's better to attempt.

Thanks


----------



## swaroop26

I gave PTE exam on 6th . No results even after 10 day. PTE guy says your external evaluation is still pending and wait for this week. 
What kind of test is it? Any one faced this issue before( No Results even after 10 days) ?


----------



## maxibawa

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.
> 
> Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
> ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
> Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 13Nov-2015
> 
> Invitation: Waiting
> 
> 
> Thanks for your information in-advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Galaxy1


Hi Sanj,

can you please share the employment referance letter and the functional english letter for wife that you have used.

thanks..


----------



## Meena20

swaroop26 said:


> I gave PTE exam on 6th . No results even after 10 day. PTE guy says your external evaluation is still pending and wait for this week.
> What kind of test is it? Any one faced this issue before( No Results even after 10 days) ?



Hi Chopras,

Where did you give your exam . Is it in Pearson or Chopras? If it is in Chopras you will have to wait for min 7 days to get the results.


----------



## swaroop26

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Chopras,
> 
> Where did you give your exam . Is it in Pearson or Chopras? If it is in Chopras you will have to wait for min 7 days to get the results.


I gave it at Strom Group.


----------



## sultan_azam

*Result*



swaroop26 said:


> I gave PTE exam on 6th . No results even after 10 day. PTE guy says your external evaluation is still pending and wait for this week.
> What kind of test is it? Any one faced this issue before( No Results even after 10 days) ?


Hello Swaroop, i understand your worry, i took test on 6th Nov, my results were delayed, Finally i got it on 14/11/15; L 82 R 80 S 74 W 79.

Wait some time, your result may be on the way

All the best


----------



## netw

I am a little bit confused about multiple choise questions now. Please, which is better strategy: to answer just question we are secure, or we need to attempt 2 or more because non selected answers will be counted as irregular ones and hence, will be deducted points for that?


----------



## hemaa

pras07 said:


> I was practicing reading module and I found 1-2 fill in the blanks are getting wrong each time. Do they give partial marking in such cases or all blanks should be correct to get full mark of that question?




If there are 4- 5 blanks per question , if you answer 2-3 you will get marks for the right answers


----------



## hemaa

netw said:


> I am a little bit confused about multiple choise questions now. Please, which is better strategy: to answer just question we are secure, or we need to attempt 2 or more because non selected answers will be counted as irregular ones and hence, will be deducted points for that?



If there are 5 options for a question and if correct answer is 1,2 and 3.
You are choosing only 1 and 2 . In this case you wont lose any marks in negative marks .
so not selecting a correct option will not lead to negative mark instead selecting an incorrect option would.


----------



## netw

hemaa said:


> If there are 5 options for a question and if correct answer is 1,2 and 3.
> You are choosing only 1 and 2 . In this case you wont lose any marks in negative marks .
> so not selecting a correct option will not lead to negative mark instead selecting an incorrect option would.


Thank for reply hemaa.

Regards


----------



## rajwin502

Fiafia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just receive my first IELTS result and I got 7 in Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking, this is far from what I aim for IELTS 8 in all 4 sections to get the full 20 points from DIBP.
> 
> I am thinking to take PTE Academic instead of resit for my IELTS. And I have spent my few hours to do my research and below are the books that I found out:
> 1. The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (2nd Edition)
> 2. Practise Test Plus: With CD-ROM
> 3. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 with MyLabEnglish
> 4. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B2 with MyLabEnglish
> 
> Another book is Macmillan PTE Academic Testbuilder.
> 
> *2 Questions:*
> 1. Which are the MUST HAVE book for me to purchase to prepare for it?
> 2. Anyone purchases Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 and B2 with MyLabEnglish? With the MyLabEnglish, it is very expensive and I have no idea if they just grant me userid and password to access their PTE portal with limited time?
> 
> Please advise and I wish everyone to pass their PTE with the marks they want!
> 
> Thanks!


Go for 'Official Guide' and PTE practice test plus. 
Practice test plus is very useful especially to score well in speaking, as it gives you several sample responses for the same image, and provides indicative scores for each response. So you get to know exactly the content to cover to score well. 

MacMillan- I can provide you the link from my google drive for a free download. Drop me a PM if you require it. 
I moved from IELTS to PTE for precisely the same reason as you are doing, and succeeded quite easily. I see no reason why you cannot, especially that you have already scored over 7 in each component of IELTS. 
Do practice well on speaking in PTE though, else it can surprise you 
Good Luck.


----------



## rajwin502

fleuretrox said:


> for reading section, multiple choice with multiple answers, do you leave the answers blank if you feel that you will get points off? if you actually leave blank, does that marked off or don't get counted?


Negative marking applies only to incorrect answers. So for ones not attempted you neither lose nor gain points. 
Here is an example :
Correct answers are : 1,2,& 3.
You select 1,2,4. You get points for correct answers 1,2, and negative marking for wrong answer 4. 
You select only two answers 1,2. You get points for two correct answers. No negative marking as you have not selected any wrong answers.


----------



## sultan_azam

netw said:


> I am a little bit confused about multiple choise questions now. Please, which is better strategy: to answer just question we are secure, or we need to attempt 2 or more because non selected answers will be counted as irregular ones and hence, will be deducted points for that?



select only those options which you are very sure of, selecting a wrong one will fetch negative marking, so better safe then sorry


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Anyone who had opted for PTE at Gandhinagar, Gujarat center?
Want to know about results...


----------



## netw

Regarding Summarize written text section, please, we need to mention as much as we can key points presented on the text given, using lot of ; , — etc. as conjunctions for the sentence, or taking samples of the official guide and McMillan books? 
I am asking about that because the usage of comas, em dash etc advised in the forum are contradictory with samples of the official books.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sultan_azam

netw said:


> Regarding Summarize written text section, please, we need to mention as much as we can key points presented on the text given, using lot of ; , — etc. as conjunctions for the sentence, or taking samples of the official guide and McMillan books?
> I am asking about that because the usage of comas, em dash etc advised in the forum are contradictory with samples of the official books.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



One key point and one supporting statement or any inference from key point shall be enough, its a summarize text no need to write whole story again..

start with capital letter, seperate lines by commas and one fullstop at end


----------



## kav_kk

Hello everyone,
Can anybody please tell me from where can I get the answer key for pte expert B2 coursebook?
I have the book with me but there is no CD-ROM and answer key. Also, I have access to MyEnglishLab and couldn't find the answers there as well.


----------



## slickthread

Hey srilatha,
Yes i have appeared for it and got more than sufficient score.
Just be thorough with your preparations and it won't be that big of a deal.
Goodluck


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

I have appeared PTE exam on 16-NOV-2015 and waiting for my result.
I know PTE score will be sent in 5 working days as per their website and i heard some got the result with in 24 hours also. 
Just curious and want to know the chances of getting the score even before 5 working day.. any idea?


----------



## sultan_azam

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have appeared PTE exam on 16-NOV-2015 and waiting for my result.
> I know PTE score will be sent in 5 working days as per their website and i heard some got the result with in 24 hours also.
> Just curious and want to know the chances of getting the score even before 5 working day.. any idea?


Hello,
I have seen results are out after 24 hrs to 10 days, 

In my case it took around 9 days due to festive season, be patient u will get it soon.

All the best.


----------



## vutukuricm

azam_suleman said:


> Hello,
> I have seen results are out after 24 hrs to 10 days,
> 
> In my case it took around 9 days due to festive season, be patient u will get it soon.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you Azam


----------



## Toshee

Could you please share...

3. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 with MyLabEnglish
4. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B2 with MyLabEnglish


----------



## cozmopravesh

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have appeared PTE exam on 16-NOV-2015 and waiting for my result.
> I know PTE score will be sent in 5 working days as per their website and i heard some got the result with in 24 hours also.
> Just curious and want to know the chances of getting the score even before 5 working day.. any idea?


Buddy,

Just check your e-mail after 24 hours are completed from your exam time.
You would definitely receive your results.

oh yeah.... ALL THE BEST


----------



## Toshee

Fiafia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just receive my first IELTS result and I got 7 in Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking, this is far from what I aim for IELTS 8 in all 4 sections to get the full 20 points from DIBP.
> 
> I am thinking to take PTE Academic instead of resit for my IELTS. And I have spent my few hours to do my research and below are the books that I found out:
> 1. The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (2nd Edition)
> 2. Practise Test Plus: With CD-ROM
> 3. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 with MyLabEnglish
> 4. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B2 with MyLabEnglish
> 
> Another book is Macmillan PTE Academic Testbuilder.
> 
> *2 Questions:*
> 1. Which are the MUST HAVE book for me to purchase to prepare for it?
> 2. Anyone purchases Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 and B2 with MyLabEnglish? With the MyLabEnglish, it is very expensive and I have no idea if they just grant me userid and password to access their PTE portal with limited time?
> 
> Please advise and I wish everyone to pass their PTE with the marks they want!
> 
> Thanks!


Please share 

3. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B1 with MyLabEnglish
4. Expert PTE Academic Coursebook B2 with MyLabEnglish


----------



## universalsardar

*Can we submit EOI for 189 and 190 at same time*



sudeepdai said:


> Guys, off topic update.
> The girl who started this thread, Srilatha just got her grant today.
> 
> Best of luck for her.
> Cheers


Hi as mentioned is this possible to apply for both 189 and 190 in one EOI ?


----------



## universalsardar

Is this possible to apply for 189 and 190 in one EOI ?


----------



## pras07

No you can't.


----------



## mahender8

*Hi*



avi87 said:


> Hi
> 
> reorder paras
> 
> 1. identifying the first sentence is very vital. for this discard all the sentences which consists of pronouns such as he/she/it/they/these/that/them etc.
> 
> 2. first sentence will introduce the person/topic/idea/concept search for it.
> 
> 3. it will be always a general statement about the topic.
> 
> 4. identify keywords in the first sentence and try to link them with others.
> 
> 5. make sure last sentence will always gives a specific information which is nothing but a conclusion.
> 
> 6. so rationale yourself which could be the last one.
> 
> hope this will help you....


Hi Avi,

i send one PM to you..kindly respond..

Regards,
mahender


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dear All,

I have a query with regard to PTE-A Speaking.
In all of the practice tests, tips etc, I have seen that once we finish speaking before time allotted, we can click the "Next" button to go to next question. The mic will turn off if we do not speak for 3secs.

Is there a difference between "Auto Complete" and "forced Complete"?
What if I click "Next" when I finish well before the given time?

In case, I finish speaking before time, wait for the status to be "completed"(auto finish), meanwhile obviously my mic will turn off. When I g to the next question, will the mic open again by default, or it shuts off completely?

Which is the method to adopt to be in the safe zone?


----------



## Angela J

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query with regard to PTE-A Speaking.
> In all of the practice tests, tips etc, I have seen that once we finish speaking before time allotted, we can click the "Next" button to go to next question. The mic will turn off if we do not speak for 3secs.
> 
> Is there a difference between "Auto Complete" and "forced Complete"?
> What if I click "Next" when I finish well before the given time?
> 
> In case, I finish speaking before time, wait for the status to be "completed"(auto finish), meanwhile obviously my mic will turn off. When I g to the next question, will the mic open again by default, or it shuts off completely?
> 
> Which is the method to adopt to be in the safe zone?



Please help to answer this, I too have the same doubt. What if I have completed speaking and my mike goes off automatically after 3 seconds? will I loose marks for that question? thanks


----------



## Ergot7

Angela J said:


> Please help to answer this, I too have the same doubt. What if I have completed speaking and my mike goes off automatically after 3 seconds? will I loose marks for that question? thanks




I did this too but i dont think its an issue. As soon as i finished i pressed next my score is still high. So i assume its not going to affect it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommymorninglight

*Help79+*



WanderBug said:


> You need to get above 79 in all the sections in a single test


Are you living in SYDNEY?
Can you guide me for 79+ my exam is next saturday.
Thanks mate.


----------



## Meena20

Hi All,

I need some advise on the writing essay topic. I have seen a topic in the pTE repetitive essays list. 
You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?

I didn't understand the question. What are fields of studies in the Climate ? Are they referring to areas such as Deforestation, Pollution and Biodiversity?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

kav_kk said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anybody please tell me from where can I get the answer key for pte expert B2 coursebook?
> I have the book with me but there is no CD-ROM and answer key. Also, I have access to MyEnglishLab and couldn't find the answers there as well.


Could you please share the expert b2 book?


----------



## Himanshu Patel

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advise on the writing essay topic. I have seen a topic in the pTE repetitive essays list.
> You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?
> 
> I didn't understand the question. What are fields of studies in the Climate ? Are they referring to areas such as Deforestation, Pollution and Biodiversity?


hey Sreelatha,

I am also confuse with this topic. The topic is easy but it is necessary to understand the question.


----------



## hemaa

Himanshu Patel said:


> hey Sreelatha,
> 
> I am also confuse with this topic. The topic is easy but it is necessary to understand the question.



Hi,
I would suggest not to think much and just write something basic about the topic like rain , sunny season, winter, clouds etc( which I guess are categories of climate). what I meant to say is, your score will be based on your grammar , spelling etc and not on how accurate the information you provide.
following is an example given by a trainer from my coaching institute:
You can write Australia is India's capital .
I know how silly this sounds but they are not testing your general knowledge instead your english abilities would be tested.
So chill .


----------



## eng.mohannad

hemaa said:


> Hi,
> I would suggest not to think much and just write something basic about the topic like rain , sunny season, winter, clouds etc( which I guess are categories of climate). what I meant to say is, your score will be based on your grammar , spelling etc and not on how accurate the information you provide.
> following is an example given by a trainer from my coaching institute:
> You can write Australia is India's capital .
> I know how silly this sounds but they are not testing your general knowledge instead your english abilities would be tested.
> So chill .


I agree with Hemaa.
You can write something wrong *but related*, and you get a good score.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Hence, I completed reading this forum till now. Started reading from the 300th page.


----------



## Meena20

Hi All,

Can anyone give me tips or strategies for Retell Lecture and summarize spoken text.


----------



## hemaa

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone give me tips or strategies for Retell Lecture and summarize spoken text.


Retell Lecture :
Listen to the audio to understand what the lecture is about. Once you get an idea about the topic and try to grasp 2-3 sentences . dont write down each and every sentence.
Once you have 3 full sentences paraphrase the same and if you still have more time left after speaking the 3 sentences just speak on your own about the topic. Avoid using fillers or gaps while talking. 
Talking with proper grammar clearly and confidently will help to get more marks(though you are talking off topic its fine but talk without any mistakes)


Summarize spoken text:
This is very simple.. just note down the key points spoken. Use your own 
words and form sentences. word count must be 50-70. Again some rule no grammatical errors and spelling . dont repeat same words again and again.


----------



## netw

Hi.

Viewing that yesterday was the last day of my available account on Perason preparation site, and I had still 2 practice tests available, I did them both yesterday. I was waiting for an email with scores but nothing has came till now. My account now is expired. Please, will I have still my results sent by email?
What about if I will buy gold kit again will results of last test be appeared?

Thanks mate.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

hemaa said:


> Retell Lecture :
> Listen to the audio to understand what the lecture is about. Once you get an idea about the topic and try to grasp 2-3 sentences . dont write down each and every sentence.
> Once you have 3 full sentences paraphrase the same and if you still have more time left after speaking the 3 sentences just speak on your own about the topic. Avoid using fillers or gaps while talking.
> Talking with proper grammar clearly and confidently will help to get more marks(though you are talking off topic its fine but talk without any mistakes)
> 
> 
> Summarize spoken text:
> This is very simple.. just note down the key points spoken. Use your own
> words and form sentences. word count must be 50-70. Again some rule no grammatical errors and spelling . dont repeat same words again and again.


Should we use single "." (full stop) or we can make 2-3 sentences by using multiple fullstop to summarize spoken text?


----------



## hemaa

OnlyAustralia said:


> Should we use single "." (full stop) or we can make 2-3 sentences by using multiple fullstop to summarize spoken text?



Summarize paragraph of writing section should have single sentence (one full stop) n word count is 5-75 words.
Whereas summarize spoken text of listening section can have multiple sentences (which means full stop between each sentences) n word count is 50-70


----------



## mmauk11

Although it is computerized test, I do not think we can write silly statements like "Australia is India's capital". You probably might get full score for Grammar. But maybe written disclosure score will be affected. Whatever we write still need to be related. 

Good Luck Everyone!
Cheers





eng.mohannad said:


> I agree with Hemaa.
> You can write something wrong *but related*, and you get a good score.


----------



## mmauk11

There is no problem with making 2 to 3 sentences. But the best is one sentence. You can still summarize in one sentences using conjunction, commas, etc. 



OnlyAustralia said:


> Should we use single "." (full stop) or we can make 2-3 sentences by using multiple fullstop to summarize spoken text?


----------



## fleuretrox

I'm confused - for MCMA, some say that if you leave an answer blank, it will not be marked while others say you will loose mark. Which one is correct and how can you be sure with your belief?


----------



## universalsardar

*Mujahid*



fleuretrox said:


> I'm confused - for MCMA, some say that if you leave an answer blank, it will not be marked while others say you will loose mark. Which one is correct and how can you be sure with your belief?


I you will attempt if all correct will get full marks, if all incorrect you will get -ve marks.

if there is two selections and you make one right and other wrong , will carry Zero marks..

if you will leave this question carry zero marks, if you are trying for 65, its good not to take risk with these questions.


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Hi.
> 
> Viewing that yesterday was the last day of my available account on Perason preparation site, and I had still 2 practice tests available, I did them both yesterday. I was waiting for an email with scores but nothing has came till now. My account now is expired. Please, will I have still my results sent by email?
> What about if I will buy gold kit again will results of last test be appeared?
> 
> Thanks mate.


Pls, any idea about that?

Thanks.


----------



## kav_kk

kav_kk said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anybody please tell me from where can I get the answer key for pte expert B2 coursebook?
> I have the book with me but there is no CD-ROM and answer key. Also, I have access to MyEnglishLab and couldn't find the answers there as well.


Anybody?


----------



## Angela J

Hi All, I just received my practice test A results. So sad to see below scores It seems I am not going to get 65 in my real test, which I am going to write in next week... 

Listening 57
Reading 47
Speaking 56
Writing 53

Grammar28
Oral Fluency57
Pronunciation48
Spelling19
Vocabulary55
Written Discourse47


----------



## Angela J

Angela J said:


> Hi All, I just received my practice test A results. So sad to see below scores It seems I am not going to get 65 in my real test, which I am going to write in next week...
> 
> Listening 57
> Reading 47
> Speaking 56
> Writing 53
> 
> Grammar28
> Oral Fluency57
> Pronunciation48
> Spelling19
> Vocabulary55
> Written Discourse47


Do you guys advise me to postpone my test? only three days left for my exam please advise.


----------



## krishnwinnie

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum. Thank you for the wonderful thread. Is there anyone here who wrote the exam in Mumbai on 16th Nov and awaiting results? I see my status as - taken scores report able, but no email notification yet!


----------



## hemaa

Angela J said:


> Do you guys advise me to postpone my test? only three days left for my exam please advise.


Stay cool and go ahead with the exam. Scoring of practice test is bit stricter when compared to actual test. But do practise more in the areas you are lagging. keep practising and attend the exam confidently. You will get thru. all the best


----------



## rajwin502

Angela J said:


> Do you guys advise me to postpone my test? only three days lefthrough my exam please advise.


Just practice harder on reading. On the other modules, I see you comfortably sailing through. 
Don't spend too much time on multiple choice questions, instead focus on other reading questions that carries more marks. 

Good Luck


----------



## swaroop26

I finally got my PTE results today after 12 days.. W71R61S71L70.. Though it is not good enough (missed by 4 in reading) . This is satisfactory .. That was my bad with reading I ran out of time in the end and didn't answer 3-4 questions. However, it gave me enough confidence to write it second time next week... Hoping this time I reach it.


----------



## krishnwinnie

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone here who has scored above 79 in all sections in the past two months? I have taken this exam thrice in the past two months and the scores have been really inconsistent. I always miss by some points in one section.

Here are my scores:-
21st Oct LRSW:- 82, 78, 80, 83 
2nd Nov LRSW:- 90,82,75,90
16th Nov LRSW:- 82,85,71,90

Funny thing is that even though in the third exam Writing shows 90 written discourse is only 63! How is that possible?
Also my speaking section was actually very good this time! I never doubted I could score less in speaking. Are these exams designed to fail ? 
I have serious doubts now if I can ever clear this exam! I am stuck, not sure what to do now..

My IELTS results have always been 8 and above except the 7.5 mark trick they used in speaking and writing!
Also for all these three tests I visited the same center! 

Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## 1400ashi

you are right. their marking is unpredictable..my friend is been trying to get 65 in each and every attempt he fails by 1 mark in any one of the section..

I feel this PTE has become a scam now and now they are no more giving marks.


krishnwinnie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has scored above 79 in all sections in the past two months? I have taken this exam thrice in the past two months and the scores have been really inconsistent. I always miss by some points in one section.
> 
> Here are my scores:-
> 21st Oct LRSW:- 82, 78, 80, 83
> 2nd Nov LRSW:- 90,82,75,90
> 16th Nov LRSW:- 82,85,71,90
> 
> Funny thing is that even though in the third exam Writing shows 90 written discourse is only 63! How is that possible?
> Also my speaking section was actually very good this time! I never doubted I could score less in speaking. Are these exams designed to fail ?
> I have serious doubts now if I can ever clear this exam! I am stuck, not sure what to do now..
> 
> My IELTS results have always been 8 and above except the 7.5 mark trick they used in speaking and writing!
> Also for all these three tests I visited the same center!
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## indy2aus

krishnwinnie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has scored above 79 in all sections in the past two months? I have taken this exam thrice in the past two months and the scores have been really inconsistent. I always miss by some points in one section.
> 
> Here are my scores:-
> 21st Oct LRSW:- 82, 78, 80, 83
> 2nd Nov LRSW:- 90,82,75,90
> 16th Nov LRSW:- 82,85,71,90
> 
> Funny thing is that even though in the third exam Writing shows 90 written discourse is only 63! How is that possible?
> Also my speaking section was actually very good this time! I never doubted I could score less in speaking. Are these exams designed to fail ?
> I have serious doubts now if I can ever clear this exam! I am stuck, not sure what to do now..
> 
> My IELTS results have always been 8 and above except the 7.5 mark trick they used in speaking and writing!
> Also for all these three tests I visited the same center!
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?


In simple words, it is PTE scam. If IELTS also scam, then this must be clear immigration scam. Looting people in the name of PR. In the end are they worth. We do not know yet.


----------



## fleuretrox

I'm confused - for MCMA, some say that if you leave an answer blank, it will not be marked while others say you will loose mark. Which one is correct and how can you be sure with your belief?


----------



## krishnwinnie

Seriously I feel so dejected!

I got 90 in grammar in two tests and in the third test my grammar slipped to 70!

How is that even possible? I mean you either know grammar or you dont! It cant improve or degrade just like that!

And to add further to the pain last time i enrolled for a re-assessment, spent 8k, got the response in 2 hours! What kind of re-assessment is that?

And in the third test they rated me in 50's in pronunciation and in 80s in the first and second exam! how can my pronunciation deteriorate so much? I am just clueless..

If anyone could score above 79 in all sections in Mumbai then please help me. I really dont know what to do anymore.. so pissed and defeated.. I am aiming for 20 points due to BA profession and it looks like I am never going to make it..



indy2aus said:


> In simple words, it is PTE scam. If IELTS also scam, then this must be clear immigration scam. Looting people in the name of PR. In the end are they worth. We do not know yet.


----------



## krishnwinnie

Yes, I have noticed the trend now.. The more attempts you make the worse it gets.. I have seen very few people acing it after July/Aug with 79 plus.

The moment they saw PTE was helping us, they decided to up their stakes.. The worst part is the confidence it shatters. I have won debates at national level all my childhood, but this exam i just cant crack! Only if I knew what to correct! 



1400ashi said:


> you are right. their marking is unpredictable..my friend is been trying to get 65 in each and every attempt he fails by 1 mark in any one of the section..
> 
> I feel this PTE has become a scam now and now they are no more giving marks.


----------



## indy2aus

krishnwinnie said:


> Seriously I feel so dejected!
> 
> I got 90 in grammar in two tests and in the third test my grammar slipped to 70!
> 
> How is that even possible? I mean you either know grammar or you dont! It cant improve or degrade just like that!
> 
> And to add further to the pain last time i enrolled for a re-assessment, spent 8k, got the response in 2 hours! What kind of re-assessment is that?
> 
> And in the third test they rated me in 50's in pronunciation and in 80s in the first and second exam! how can my pronunciation deteriorate so much? I am just clueless..
> 
> If anyone could score above 79 in all sections in Mumbai then please help me. I really dont know what to do anymore.. so pissed and defeated.. I am aiming for 20 points due to BA profession and it looks like I am never going to make it..


Friend,

I am sorry to see your case like this. Fellow mates, here is the thumb rule: first attempt IELTS, if you can't make it then only go for PTE. But not more than 2times. One can never make it PTE. They deliberately not giving now. 

They are lot of posts are being posted to earn money. Please do not excite and attempt. Money making tricks.


----------



## tartee

Hello,
I got my result today and short of 2 marks for speaking (77). I need 79 for all skills to get 20 points. If I retake the test and my second result is not as good as first one, can I use my first one to apply or must I use the second result?


----------



## krishnwinnie

And the worst part is every time you miss by few points it hits your ego!

And then you engage in all the self-talk, about how, I am gonna show them this time, I am gonna ace it.. blah blah, only to fall flat once again! You keep falling deeper in to the quagmire 






indy2aus said:


> Friend,
> 
> I am sorry to see your case like this. Fellow mates, here is the thumb rule: first attempt IELTS, if you can't make it then only go for PTE. But not more than 2times. One can never make it PTE. They deliberately not giving now.
> 
> They are lot of posts are being posted to earn money. Please do not excite and attempt. Money making tricks.


----------



## romero2005

I got my results today...all withing 50 -60 zone. this was my 2nd time. pls help me to improve


----------



## rajwin502

I understand your disappointment, but sorry I don't agree to the scam bit.
There is no doubt there is greater inconsistency in PTE scores especially speaking, but you need to realize that at times the same inconsistency can help you. 
To give you confidence, I scored over 79 in each component just last month. I took multiple attempts too, and my speaking scores were much worse than yours, until I finally overcame the barrier. 
I would say your best bet is to stick on with PTE especially when your requirement is superior English. Looking at your scores I believe success is just around the corner and don't give up at this stage. Refer to PTE practice test plus inputs on speaking session, the pages towards the end of the book. They give you some vital information to improve your score.


----------



## netw

Hi friends.

Please I need help in read aloud section. I am practicing with Dragon but when I take more care about the rhythm, there are some words that the application cannot detect. while when I give more attention to spelling (speaking quarter words) I think quote have a decline in rhythm.
Please, what is more important in this section keeping the reason and speaking like a native speaker or pronunciation itself?


----------



## rajwin502

tartee said:


> Hello,
> I got my result today and short of 2 marks for speaking (77). I need 79 for all skills to get 20 points. If I retake the test and my second result is not as good as first one, can I use my first one to apply or must I use the second result?


You can decide on the test score you wish to use. It need not be the last, as long as the previous testr date is within the validity period.


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I have appeared for PTE-A once and I have got following result: 

L - 57
R - 52 
S - 53
W - 60

I will really appreciate if you guys will tell me how to acquire 65 points in each in 1 month because I am in die condition if I will not get each 65 points. Any tips, suggestions, recommendation are most welcomed. Also, please do share your own test experience here so other members can get benefits.

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have appeared for PTE-A once and I have got following result:
> 
> L - 57
> R - 52
> S - 53
> W - 60
> 
> I will really appreciate if you guys will tell me how to acquire 65 points in each in 1 month because I am in die condition if I will not get each 65 points. Any tips, suggestions, recommendation are most welcomed. Also, please do share your own test experience here so other members can get benefits.
> 
> Thank you


Change your preparation technique, Identify your weak points, work on them

with one month in hand and dedicated practice of 2 hours daily, u may be through

Start with reading newspaper, aloud

3.


----------



## pras07

I am writing on Dec 4 in PTE center (other than Chopras) in Bangalore. Anybody gave test before in this center can share his experience?

Also is there any way I can practice repeat sentence?


----------



## netw

Hi guys.

I gave 2 days ago two scored tests and the results are as below:

*Scored Test A*
Overall Score: 55

Communicative Skills

Listening 61
Reading 47
Speaking 58
Writing 56

Enabling Skills

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 72
Written Disc.	47



*Scored Test B*
Overall Score: 61

Communicative Skills
Listening 59
Reading 57
Speaking 63
Writing 63

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 72
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 62
Written Disc.	45

Please, I need your advice. My exam is on Nov. 25, so after some days. Should I expect 65+ in the real exam?

Please, in your opinion, what are my weakest points and how could I improve them, scoring maybe even better in the real exam?

Thank you so much for continuous help!


----------



## 1400ashi

I am also aiming 20 points in BA profession. but with numerous PTE attempts I have lost almost all the hopes.


krishnwinnie said:


> Seriously I feel so dejected!
> 
> I got 90 in grammar in two tests and in the third test my grammar slipped to 70!
> 
> How is that even possible? I mean you either know grammar or you dont! It cant improve or degrade just like that!
> 
> And to add further to the pain last time i enrolled for a re-assessment, spent 8k, got the response in 2 hours! What kind of re-assessment is that?
> 
> And in the third test they rated me in 50's in pronunciation and in 80s in the first and second exam! how can my pronunciation deteriorate so much? I am just clueless..
> 
> If anyone could score above 79 in all sections in Mumbai then please help me. I really dont know what to do anymore.. so pissed and defeated.. I am aiming for 20 points due to BA profession and it looks like I am never going to make it..


----------



## int*MarTiNi

pras07 said:


> I am writing on Dec 4 in PTE center (other than Chopras) in Bangalore. Anybody gave test before in this center can share his experience?
> 
> Also is there any way I can practice repeat sentence?


Search the forum bro or just look for my posts


----------



## indy2aus

rajwin502 said:


> I understand your disappointment, but sorry I don't agree to the scam bit.
> There is no doubt there is greater inconsistency in PTE scores especially speaking, but you need to realize that at times the same inconsistency can help you.
> To give you confidence, I scored over 79 in each component just last month. I took multiple attempts too, and my speaking scores were much worse than yours, until I finally overcame the barrier.
> I would say your best bet is to stick on with PTE especially when your requirement is superior English. Looking at your scores I believe success is just around the corner and don't give up at this stage. Refer to PTE practice test plus inputs on speaking session, the pages towards the end of the book. They give you some vital information to improve your score.


He has already taken 3 times. Are you encouraging him to sit another half a dozen times? Well, you are really very optimistic person.


----------



## indy2aus

krishnwinnie said:


> And the worst part is every time you miss by few points it hits your ego!
> 
> And then you engage in all the self-talk, about how, I am gonna show them this time, I am gonna ace it.. blah blah, only to fall flat once again! You keep falling deeper in to the quagmire


See this is not our Indian movie hero to raise saval or ego. Try TOEFL. You may get there. I will be attempting in DEC first week.


----------



## chouse

I do a lot of online courses and I've just found this on edX it's a free online IELTs prep course run by the University of Queensland. Could be helpful for those of you just about to do the test!

It won't let me paste a link but you should be able to search it on the edX website!


----------



## netw

Please, guys your advice will be much appreciated. 



netw said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I gave 2 days ago two scored tests and the results are as below:
> 
> *Scored Test A*
> Overall Score: 55
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 47
> Speaking 58
> Writing 56
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 51
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Disc.	47
> 
> 
> 
> *Scored Test B*
> Overall Score: 61
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 59
> Reading 57
> Speaking 63
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Disc.	45
> 
> Please, I need your advice. My exam is on Nov. 25, so after some days. Should I expect 65+ in the real exam?
> 
> Please, in your opinion, what are my weakest points and how could I improve them, scoring maybe even better in the real exam?
> 
> Thank you so much for continuous help!


----------



## rajwin502

y2aus said:


> He has already taken 3 times. Are you encouraging him to sit another half a dozen times? you are really very optimistic person.


Terming all exams to be scams is the easiest thing to do. Case of sour grapes. So you suggest Toefl, and if required scores don't happen, term that too as scam!!! 
What is required is a mindset change, to stay determined and not give up. 
You have any idea how much you need to score in Toefl writing to secure equivalent 8 band? Its 29/30, and not many have been successful with that. 
I guess people need to be more balanced and practical in giving suggestions and not jumping to dramatic conclusions, by terming exams as scam.


----------



## sai1919

Huh gave 2 attempts 
still didn't reached 65 mark 

i don't know whether i should give another attempt or notbcz i may get 65 in listening,writing,reading if i concentrate more but not sure about speaking because i got only 58,55 

1st attempt:
Communicative Skills

Listening 63
Reading 59
Speaking 58
Writing 65

Enabling Skills

Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 52
Pronunciation 60
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 72
Written Disc.	55

2nd Attempt:
Listening 61
Reading 62
Speaking 55
Writing 66

Enabling Skills

Grammar 80
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 56
Spelling 65
Vocabulary 64
Written Disc.	53


----------



## indy2aus

rajwin502 said:


> Terming all exams to be scams is the easiest thing to do. Case of sour grapes. So you suggest Toefl, and if required scores don't happen, term that too as scam!!!
> What is required is a mindset change, to stay determined and not give up.
> You have any idea how much you need to score in Toefl writing to secure equivalent 8 band? Its 29/30, and not many have been successful with that.
> I guess people need to be more balanced and practical in giving suggestions and not jumping to dramatic conclusions, by terming exams as scam.


Sour grapes!!! You decide that whether that is sour or not and we will follow it. 

See, my dear friend, you see his last 3 scores. Based on that, you tell him practically how many further attempts he has to make now. Based on this, we will discuss what is your opinion. Can you please guess and tell me. Please don't tell that keep attempting. We are not cash cows.


----------



## rajwin502

indy2aus said:


> Sour grapes!!! You decide that whether that is sour or not and we will follow it.
> 
> See, my dear friend, you see his last 3 scores. Based on that, you tell him practically how many further attempts he has to make now. Based on this, we will discuss what is your opinion. Can you please guess and tell me. Please don't tell that keep attempting. We are not cash cows.


Good Luck to you and people taking your suggestions. 
I guess many wise people like you have already concluded IELTS and PTE as scam. 
I hope I don't get to see another thread here soon saying Toefl is a scam too!!!!!


----------



## Meena20

Hi All,

I have given PTE once and I got above 65 in all sections. I need to achieve 79+ to improve my points for EOI. Last time when I gave PTE I got 2 essays. I would like to know if the same essays will be repeated next time? Does anyone got atleast one essay repeated ?


----------



## promigrant

Folks,
Got my PTE scores. Honestly, I didn't prepare well and wasn't satisfied with my performance in exam as well. Appreciate if anyone can advice practically some tips to Ace 79+ for items that has made me score less ?

L, R, S, W - 67, 68, 62, 77

Grammar - 87
Oral fluency - 61
Pronunciation - 51
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 66
Written discourse - 55

Thanks in advance !

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## promigrant

Also I don't quite understand how my writing score is 77 when written discourse is 55. Plz throw some light on this.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## DevDev

I think your essay is not as per standard structure. Follow first para(3-4 lines) for introduction of topic/ two arguments/your inclination, second para to give insights for first argument(3-4 lines), second para to support second argument, final para to give final conclusion. Use In conclusion/as a summary etc words so that computer understands you are giving summary here, and allot full points for the written discourse.


----------



## afp85_19

promigrant said:


> Also I don't quite understand how my writing score is 77 when written discourse is 55. Plz throw some light on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I´ve seen writing scores of 75 with spelling 45 and written discourse 50. Looks like content is the most important factor I guess.


----------



## irwinwyj

I get really confused with the score as well because when I obtained my result yesterday, I was appalled with my Spelling of 20.............. seriously !! it cant be that bad..............

but I scored very high on the other enabling skills allowing me to have good score.


----------



## kaju

To all posters:

You may not agree with each other, and you may have strong views - that's fine! 

What is not fine, and won't be tolerated, is when the conversation starts edging (or further) towards personal attacks.

You've had a gentle warning, so please don't continue - the prospect of infractions being awarded is getting close. 

Three infractions means a ban from the forum, and we'd like everyone to be here, and be able to contribute - in a civil way, please. 

So please think before you post.  

kaju/moderator


----------



## se29m

Yes, you can use the first result:eyebrows:



tartee said:


> Hello,
> I got my result today and short of 2 marks for speaking (77). I need 79 for all skills to get 20 points. If I retake the test and my second result is not as good as first one, can I use my first one to apply or must I use the second result?


----------



## sk804

Yes i agree to you.coz this is were it all get stuck! (In my view)



krishnwinnie said:


> ..... Only if I knew what to correct!


Having attempted 5 times, and all varied results! I am loosing hope. (And now this money making business and past 2 months results posts are adding to believe)

I guess we need someone who can help in (online) strong assessment, individually. Please share the details if you know someone.


----------



## amritsar

Hi i m new at this forum . Pls somebody help me which test is easy toefl or pte


----------



## sultan_azam

amritsar said:


> Hi i m new at this forum . Pls somebody help me which test is easy toefl or pte


Its subjective, some candidates find it easy to crack TOEFL while other find PTE easier.

I have gone through format for both of them and i found PTE to be friendly.

Before this i have taken IELTS where i missed by 0.5 in speaking.

So, go through all the test formats, dedicate a day or two, then u can decide which way to go


----------



## irwinwyj

OK here's my take / tips for fellow forumers.

1. Speak with clear pronunciations, do not neglect all the "s", "t", "st" and "ed" at the end. One thing I've learned so far is, during oral exams, emphasis on those are paramount especially if the sentence is meant to differentiate singular vs plural, past vs present. Everyone speaks with their own accent, but that doesn't mean you can ignore the "s" etc...

2. Read up on a lot of topics, and trust me topics which you find boring and dreaded is key to your success. I personally have no idea of Thermal-nuclear things but happened to read an article about it, and boy am I fortunate. The summarize a paragraph happened to be that themed. During the "re-tell a lecture" the theme was opening of border for refugee themed. Whoever taking the exam without reading about the Syrian Refugee crisis facing EU in the last month or two probably wasn't reading !!! Read Read and keep on Reading 

3. Learn to provide argumentative / creative opinions during conversation. Arguing with a baseless allegation / key point will get you nowhere in essay writing especially Written Discourse. Be firm with your argument and take one side. Do not stay on the fence, this test is meant to test your ability to hold yourself together in the event you do work in the foreign country. Freedom of expression must always be in your heart. 

4. Identifying different word from a lecture VS given passage. Pay great detail and attention to omitted "ing", "ly", "ed", "s" and "st". Be calm because speaker spoke in a variety of accent and at times, you will tend to doubt yourself whether the speaker had / had not say the word with or without "ly". Re-read the sentence with and without "ly" and you will figure it out. My speaker read out "domestically" while passage was "domestic". Re-read that sentence and you will nail it.

5. Filling in the blanks with appropriate word. For this task, I advice you to expand you vocabulary base. Read journals, published article, scientific studies, case studies. Of course those are boring, but those are exactly where tricky yet precise words are often used. Newspaper are written in a manner to capture you attention to keep on reading, without actually care about the meaning or message they wanted to project. Journals, published articles scientific studies, and case studies are published in order for the author to obtain recognition, thus choice of words in their writing are precise and second to none. This will expand your vocabulary base eventually.

6. Summarize passage into one sentence. Do not attempt to use too many "," or ";" in hope of extending your sentences to encompass too many details. Be brave and bold. Categorise & lump a series of information into one specific category. Examples I got during my PTE was "plant grows in tropic area, requires rainfall of between 1500mm - 2500mm annually and average temperature of 30C" which I summarised as "Hot, humid and wet climate". 

In another summarize I had "species of fishes large and small, shrimps of various colours and sizes, squid and octopus, sea mammals like manatee ad turtles" which I bravely summarize as "marine life"

Hope those pointers can help up and coming candidate in their PTE-A Exams


----------



## cozmopravesh

krishnwinnie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone here who has scored above 79 in all sections in the past two months? I have taken this exam thrice in the past two months and the scores have been really inconsistent. I always miss by some points in one section.
> 
> Here are my scores:-
> 21st Oct LRSW:- 82, 78, 80, 83
> 2nd Nov LRSW:- 90,82,75,90
> 16th Nov LRSW:- 82,85,71,90
> 
> Funny thing is that even though in the third exam Writing shows 90 written discourse is only 63! How is that possible?
> Also my speaking section was actually very good this time! I never doubted I could score less in speaking. Are these exams designed to fail ?
> I have serious doubts now if I can ever clear this exam! I am stuck, not sure what to do now..
> 
> My IELTS results have always been 8 and above except the 7.5 mark trick they used in speaking and writing!
> Also for all these three tests I visited the same center!
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?



Try your next attempt in another centre, few guys have been successful in such way


----------



## amritsar

Thank u so much . I need 55 marks in pte i don' t have a enough material . What should i do pls help


----------



## rajwin502

Well that depends on individual strengths and weakness. 
Go for PTE when :
Your requirement is 'Superior English' (high score) 
Your English vocabulary and grammar is better than your comprehension ability. 
Your concentration skills are better for shorter time (3hrs ) when compared to Toefl (3.5 to 4.0hrs). 
Your writing skills are not too good. If you have scored 6.5 in IELTS writing, you can easily touch equivalent 7 band score in PTE. 
If you are good at analyzing graphs, and making sense of large amount of data in a short time. 

Go for Toefl if:
Your score requirement is proficient - equivalent IELTS 7 band. 
Your reading and comprehension skills of academic passages are strong. 
You can concentrate for long hours. 
If you are not too fluent or have difficulty in speaking. 

Speaking and writing scores are assessed in Toefl with human intervention, whereas its done electronically in PTE. 
Scores in TOEFL are more consistent with the way you perform and expect, while with PTE expect huge inconsistencies. At times this inconsistency can help, you tend to get scores higher than you expect!! 

Overall :
Speaking :Toefl is easier, both the test as well as scoring 
Writing : PTE easier to score, provided you can write fast. 275 words in 20 minutes. Decent grammar is sufficient. 
Toefl writing is easier to score in comparison to IELTS though. Keep in mind if your requirement is 8band, its easier to score 79 /90 in PTE than 29/30 in TOEFL. 
Listening : Both are more or less similar. Toefl tests your notes taking ability. 
Reading : PTE is easier if your vocabulary and grammar is good. 

There are no scams. Prepare well and go with a positive frame of mind. 

Hope it helps. Good Luck.


----------



## indy2aus

rajwin502 said:


> Well that depends on individual strengths and weakness.
> Go for PTE when :
> Your requirement is 'Superior English' (high score)
> Your English vocabulary and grammar is better than your comprehension ability.
> Your concentration skills are better for shorter time (3hrs ) when compared to Toefl (3.5 to 4.0hrs).
> Your writing skills are not too good. If you have scored 6.5 in IELTS writing, you can easily touch equivalent 7 band score in PTE.
> If you are good at analyzing graphs, and making sense of large amount of data in a short time.
> 
> Go for Toefl if:
> Your score requirement is proficient - equivalent IELTS 7 band.
> Your reading and comprehension skills of academic passages are strong.
> You can concentrate for long hours.
> If you are not too fluent or have difficulty in speaking.
> 
> Speaking and writing scores are assessed in Toefl with human intervention, whereas its done electronically in PTE.
> Scores in TOEFL are more consistent with the way you perform and expect, while with PTE expect huge inconsistencies. At times this inconsistency can help, you tend to get scores higher than you expect!!
> 
> Overall :
> Speaking :Toefl is easier, both the test as well as scoring
> Writing : PTE easier to score, provided you can write fast. 275 words in 20 minutes. Decent grammar is sufficient.
> Toefl writing is easier to score in comparison to IELTS though. Keep in mind if your requirement is 8band, its easier to score 79 /90 in PTE than 29/30 in TOEFL.
> Listening : Both are more or less similar. Toefl tests your notes taking ability.
> Reading : PTE is easier if your vocabulary and grammar is good.
> 
> There are no scams. Prepare well and go with a positive frame of mind.
> 
> Hope it helps. Good Luck.


Raj has summarized correctly. Major points are correct. Now I feel what Raj thinks. But problem is, English test one shouldn't be prepared and take exam. For example, after migration one can't say I will read text book and speak or write. It has to be natural flow. Therefore, either test has flaws or it is scam.

Bottom line, never write any test more than 3times. Maximum cases it has never gone thru unless one has really figure out what is going wrong which is next to impossible in these tests.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given PTE once and I got above 65 in all sections. I need to achieve 79+ to improve my points for EOI. Last time when I gave PTE I got 2 essays. I would like to know if the same essays will be repeated next time? Does anyone got atleast one essay repeated ?


Hi,
I got the same essays during my 2nd and 3rd attempts.


----------



## dipc

Got my result... :sad: 
am very disappointed.... I found exam little difficult then practising at home, and also exam centre was very distractive and noisy. 

very poor score.. guys please help me to crack the exam, I need 65 each

Overall : 49
L - 54
R - 49
S - 37
W - 55

Grammar - 53
Oral fluency - 42
Pronunciation - 33
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 49
Written discourse - 53


Please help, anyone know good coaching class in bangalore ... ??


----------



## NSG

gnt said:


> lucky u again cuz here is like $270


Hi gnt....!!!
Did you traveled from Pakistan to Dubai for the PTE-A test? If yes, then what was the total expenditure (including UAE visa, ticket etc etc) ? 
Thanks in Advance.:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## irwinwyj

Hi 

Just a quick guide / opinion. 

I am not sure about your country, but here in Malaysia, I am able to schedule the test 48 hours before the PTE-A test day.

I always check with the test center 2 days before my intended exam day to inquire about the number of candidate. 

I was able to get into the test with only 3 persons (including me) and it allows me to concentrate.

Irwin



dipc said:


> Got my result... :sad:
> am very disappointed.... I found exam little difficult then practising at home, and also exam centre was very distractive and noisy.
> 
> very poor score.. guys please help me to crack the exam, I need 65 each
> 
> Overall : 49
> L - 54
> R - 49
> S - 37
> W - 55
> 
> Grammar - 53
> Oral fluency - 42
> Pronunciation - 33
> Spelling - 19
> Vocabulary - 49
> Written discourse - 53
> 
> 
> Please help, anyone know good coaching class in bangalore ... ??


----------



## fhzard

My friend got 70 in grammer, 65 in spelling, 80 in vocab ,85 in written discourse but he still managed to score a 90 in writing(all enabling skills except speaking parts below 90). I've got 80 in all of them but only scored 75 in that section. Writing has become my nightmare. How does those enabling skills affect writing?


----------



## netw

please, can someone helps me in written discourse? In practice exams I was scored very low in that part, 47 pts only.


----------



## indy2aus

netw said:


> please, can someone helps me in written discourse? In practice exams I was scored very low in that part, 47 pts only.


Write 3 to 5 variety of statements without single mistake in grammar and spelling. Minimum 4 paragraphs. Never use I or me; instead use It is widely known as or It is highly debatable blah blah. Finally use good connector, literally every statment should start with cohesive device. 

Someone was also telling if Cow topic should be written, you can write donkey story also. It seems dumb software doesn't have intelligence to know the topic. I am not sure how much true. In worse case, have as plan-B.


----------



## rajivtechno

*PTE A Mock Test Link*

Could you please help me with mock test link , the one you gave before the actual exam ?
Please PM.Thanks


----------



## rajivtechno

gd2015 said:


> ]
> 
> I am taking PTE at 'The Chopras' tomorrow. Will update you on the facilities there.
> Can you please tell your experience of the exam? How difficult or easy was it compared to Macmillan and scored tests?


Could you please help me with mock test link , the one you gave before the actual exam ?
Please PM.Thanks


----------



## rajivtechno

Guys my ielts scorecard is L/W/R/S: 8/7/8/7.5
My Eoi points is 60 . Do you guys think I should give pte for 20 points.? Can i score anove 79?


----------



## sfaridi

Dear Members,

Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance. Any preparation material would be highly appreciated.

Communicative Skills: 
L68, R59, S67, W70
Enabling Skills:
Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 90

Communicative Skills: 
L72, R60, S81, W72
Enabling Skills:
Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 69
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 77


----------



## amritsar

Pte test is easy or tough one . Pls help me


----------



## sudas

I am new to this group. Day before yesterday I have booked the PTE exam with late fee, and today I have appeared in the exam without any preparation. Though i had a preparation for IELTS.
Guy's any idea on how many correct answers are required to achieve 50 in all 4 areas?
Though officially Pearson claims that result will be disclosed by 5 working days.. Is there any chance of getting it earlier?


----------



## netw

indy2aus said:


> Write 3 to 5 variety of statements without single mistake in grammar and spelling. Minimum 4 paragraphs. Never use I or me; instead use It is widely known as or It is highly debatable blah blah. Finally use good connector, literally every statment should start with cohesive device.
> 
> Someone was also telling if Cow topic should be written, you can write donkey story also. It seems dumb software doesn't have intelligence to know the topic. I am not sure how much true. In worse case, have as plan-B.


Thank you for the reply indy2aus!


----------



## netw

Please, how are compared (for reading section at least) those 4 tests:

Practice test plus
Mc Millan
Official Guide
Real test

I appreciate very much your reply!

Thanks


----------



## Skvach

rajivtechno said:


> Guys my ielts scorecard is L/W/R/S: 8/7/8/7.5
> My Eoi points is 60 . Do you guys think I should give pte for 20 points.? Can i score anove 79?


Well, I couldn't score 79 with ielts 8.5/9/7/7.5 LRWS


----------



## rajivtechno

Skvach said:


> Well, I couldn't score 79 with ielts 8.5/9/7/7.5 LRWS


Could you please PM me mock test link. ?? I am not getting please help me . At least want to give one mock to understand my status.


----------



## rajwin502

netw said:


> Please, how are compared (for reading section at least) those 4 tests:
> 
> Practice test plus
> Mc Millan
> Official Guide
> Real test
> 
> I appreciate very much your reply!
> 
> Thanks


Difficulty level of MacMillan reading material is higher than the other two, and is closer to the real test. 
On PTE online mock test, the reading content is more difficult than actual test. 


However, lately the difficulty level of the real speaking test has increased multi-fold, which none of the practice material are able to cover. 
Repeat sentence and describe image in particular are a lot more difficult in the real test when compared to the study materials available. Pte practice books are far too easy on speaking in comparison to the real test. MacMillan a little better, but still easier than real test.


----------



## rajwin502

sudas said:


> I am new to this group. Day before yesterday I have booked the PTE exam with late fee, and today I have appeared in the exam without any preparation. Though i had a preparation for IELTS.
> Guy's any idea on how many correct answers are required to achieve 50 in all 4 areas?
> Though officially Pearson claims that result will be disclosed by 5 working days.. Is there any chance of getting it earlier?


In most cases, PTE results are received within 24 hours after completion of test , although officially it is told 5 days. 
What were your scores in IELTS? that will let us know your current level of competency to judge if you will achieve your desired score in PTE. 
PTE is an integrated test unlike IELTS, and involves a lot more complex calculation to arrive at your final score.


----------



## sultan_azam

rajivtechno said:


> Guys my ielts scorecard is L/W/R/S: 8/7/8/7.5
> My Eoi points is 60 . Do you guys think I should give pte for 20 points.? Can i score anove 79?


You have a good score in IELTS, get accustomed with pattern of PTE, book a test 6 weeks late and practice daily for PTE, u will be surely through with 79 or more in each section

all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

sudas said:


> I am new to this group. Day before yesterday I have booked the PTE exam with late fee, and today I have appeared in the exam without any preparation. Though i had a preparation for IELTS.
> Guy's any idea on how many correct answers are required to achieve 50 in all 4 areas?
> Though officially Pearson claims that result will be disclosed by 5 working days.. Is there any chance of getting it earlier?




1. It is hard to say exactly how many correct response required to score 50 in each as all sections are different with partial markings

2. Results can be expected from 24 hrs to 5 days, in some rare cases it goes upto 10 days.

all the best, whats ur target score???


----------



## sultan_azam

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance. Any preparation material would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L68, R59, S67, W70
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 65
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L72, R60, S81, W72
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 77


you have a good score in vocabulary and grammar, 
1st tell what material u r using for preparation, reading can be improved by reading as much as you can be it newspaper or novel or blogs, the underlying idea is to find the missing links which are asked to provide in reading questions, reading more and more increases ur skill to gain command over those missing links asked in PTE.

secondly improve on time management, this is one thing i found is significant regarding scoring in reading section

hope it helps u in some way


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I have appeared for PTE-A once and I have got following result:

L - 57
R - 52
S - 53
W - 60

I will really appreciate if you guys will tell me how to acquire 65 points in each in 1 month because I am in die condition if I will not get each 65 points. Any tips, suggestions, recommendation are most welcomed. Also, please do share your own test experience here so other members can get benefits.

Thank you


----------



## starwin4u

Got my desired score L67 R71 S65 W75, Next is EOI, Waiting for my agents confirmation


----------



## yo007

*PTE Help for Speaking*

My third attempt of PTE and again speaking 
1st attempt - 64
2nd attempt - 48
3rd attempt - 56

Appreciate any help ...

I am really worried how to improve speaking and what exactly needs to be worked upon.

Regards.


----------



## parthvi

starwin4u said:


> Got my desired score L67 R71 S65 W75, Next is EOI, Waiting for my agents confirmation


Hi,

Great to hear your result, can you please your test experience and tips to get 65 points in each because I am going to take exam on 19th Dec.

I will appreciate your effort.

Thanks


----------



## universalsardar

*Mujahid*



sudas said:


> I am new to this group. Day before yesterday I have booked the PTE exam with late fee, and today I have appeared in the exam without any preparation. Though i had a preparation for IELTS.
> Guy's any idea on how many correct answers are required to achieve 50 in all 4 areas?
> Though officially Pearson claims that result will be disclosed by 5 working days.. Is there any chance of getting it earlier?


Just take care of spellings, and in reading leave , dont attempt Multiple choice multiple answers, leave them without touching.

in read aloud just read with normal tone and if u have some some mistake or didnt pronounce properly dont stop, just keep reading,, as oral fluency is important there.

In essay be specific write to the point, and use easy words to avoid spell mistakes.

By this u can get 50 easily


----------



## Meena20

Hi,

I have just given practice test from Gold Preparation Kit and I got really very bad scores. Its very disappointing. 

Practice Exam score: 

Listening : 54
Reading : 56
Speaking: 51
Writing: 55

Below are the scores When I gave the exam last time in May. I am aiming for 79+ and I dont where it is going wrong.


Listening : 73
Reading : 68
Speaking: 70
Writing: 70


----------



## indy2aus

yo007 said:


> My third attempt of PTE and again speaking
> 1st attempt - 64
> 2nd attempt - 48
> 3rd attempt - 56
> 
> Appreciate any help ...
> 
> I am really worried how to improve speaking and what exactly needs to be worked upon.
> 
> Regards.


This has been big business for PTE now. Can someone tell me what is the turn over of this English exam business. Let's just make some rough calculations like 200,000 people on average 3 attempts equals to 600,000 exams in a year. Roughly translates into 60 million dollars. Indeed, big business!!!

I am seriously thinking now to start small English exam like this rather than trying for PR.:juggle::heh:


----------



## Prash2533

Hi Sreelatha,

Can you let me whether you gave your mock test by visiting some institute or at home only. What is the cost and how fast it provides the result?


----------



## rajwin502

yo0the 8759154 said:


> My third attempt of PTE and again speaking
> 1st attempt - 64
> 2nd attempt - 48
> 3rd attempt - 56
> 
> Appreciate any help ...
> 
> I am really worried how to improve speaking and what exactly needs to be worked upon.
> 
> Regards.


There is a saying ' if you do things the same way again and again, don't expect the results to be different. 
It is not the number of attempts you take, but what you have done differently in each attempt to change the result that matters. 
Can you please tell me between each attempt what root causes did you find as the reason for your low score, and the corrective measures you took to address them. 

I believe if I have your answers to the above, I might be able to provide my inputs.


----------



## Meena20

Prash2533 said:


> Hi Sreelatha,
> 
> Can you let me whether you gave your mock test by visiting some institute or at home only. What is the cost and how fast it provides the result?



Hi Prash,

I have given the mock test at home today and I got the results in just 15 min. There are some paid mock tests available in PTE practice website. There are different kinds of tests namely Gold Preparation Kit, Silver Preparation Kit, Scored Test A and Scored Test B. In my opinion these tests are expensive but we dont have any choice.


----------



## netw

rajwin502 said:


> Difficulty level of MacMillan reading material is higher than the other two, and is closer to the real test.
> On PTE online mock test, the reading content is more difficult than actual test.
> 
> 
> However, lately the difficulty level of the real speaking test has increased multi-fold, which none of the practice material are able to cover.
> Repeat sentence and describe image in particular are a lot more difficult in the real test when compared to the study materials available. Pte practice books are far too easy on speaking in comparison to the real test. MacMillan a little better, but still easier than real test.




In the PTE mock test I scored (was little bit tired—at afternoon— and not much prepared in fact)
L/R/S/W 59/57/63/63

Do you think that I have good chances to score 65+ in the real exam?


----------



## rajwin502

netw said:


> In the PTE mock test I scored (was little bit — and not much prepared in fact)
> L/R/S/W 59/57/63/63
> 
> Do you think that I have good chances to score 65+ in the real exam?


In my opinion you will in all probability touch 65, if you have achieved these scores in the mock test. 
Invariably, one scores higher in real tests in comparison to mock tests by an average 6-10 points or higher. 
To give you an example, I scored 75 in writing in mock, and scored 90 in the actual test. 

A word of caution though, speaking is one module that can still surprise you. Though you scored 63 in the mock test, ensure you continue to practice speaking as much as possible. 

I got the precipitation percentages in describe image section in two consecutive tests. It contains hell lot of a information to decipher in, 20 seconds. I suggest you put this up in Google and be prepared on how you would like to present the content should such a question appear. 

On a similar pattern, you also have questions on earth surface ttemperatures across the globe shown on a world map. I guess if you are prepared for one, you should be able to handle the other. 

Lately, PTE also include multiple graphs in the same question that one need to describe. I believe none of practice material cover such questions. Be prepared with how you will handle them. 

Lastly, the pattern of short answers are also changed. You tend to get quite a few questions lately in PTE tests where you need to answer the question by picking answers from the table. Not too difficult, but don't be caught unawares, as you would have never experienced them in practice tests. 

Good Luck. With your mock test scores, I see no reason why you wouldn't cross 65.


----------



## sudas

I have got a poor score in speaking (only 44!!). Whereas, scores in other areas are 65+. My target is 50 in all areas. Please help me how to score 50+ in reading. This time, I thought reading was good, had fluency also, didn't fumble. Not sure why I have got such a low marks. Also The center was very noisy.
Also the list of essay which I have to prepare. I was lucky enough to got an easy one last time. Thanks in advance....


----------



## netw

rajwin502 said:


> In my opinion you will in all probability touch 65, if you have achieved these scores in the mock test.
> Invariably, one scores higher in real tests in comparison to mock tests by an average 6-10 points or higher.
> To give you an example, I scored 75 in writing in mock, and scored 90 in the actual test.
> 
> A word of caution though, speaking is one module that can still surprise you. Though you scored 63 in the mock test, ensure you continue to practice speaking as much as possible.
> 
> I got the precipitation percentages in describe image section in two consecutive tests. It contains hell lot of a information to decipher in, 20 seconds. I suggest you put this up in Google and be prepared on how you would like to present the content should such a question appear.
> 
> On a similar pattern, you also have questions on earth surface ttemperatures across the globe shown on a world map. I guess if you are prepared for one, you should be able to handle the other.
> 
> Lately, PTE also include multiple graphs in the same question that one need to describe. I believe none of practice material cover such questions. Be prepared with how you will handle them.
> 
> Lastly, the pattern of short answers are also changed. You tend to get quite a few questions lately in PTE tests where you need to answer the question by picking answers from the table. Not too difficult, but don't be caught unawares, as you would have never experienced them in practice tests.
> 
> Good Luck. With your mock test scores, I see no reason why you wouldn't cross 65.



Thank you very much for your help and hope rajwin502.

Regards.


----------



## Nicusha

starwin4u said:


> Got my desired score L67 R71 S65 W75, Next is EOI, Waiting for my agents confirmation


Definitely, these figures are real.

Starwin, how did you approach Speaking? I read more than 300 pages, but still struggling with speaking. I follow the advices, which are posted by others.

My congrats.


----------



## Nicusha

I


indy2aus said:


> This has been big business for PTE now. Can someone tell me what is the turn over of this English exam business. Let's just make some rough calculations like 200,000 people on average 3 attempts equals to 600,000 exams in a year. Roughly translates into 60 million dollars. Indeed, big business!!!
> 
> I am seriously thinking now to start small English exam like this rather than trying for PR.:juggle::heh:


I don't mind to be your business partner.


----------



## yo007

rajwin502 said:


> There is a saying ' if you do things the same way again and again, don't expect the results to be different.
> It is not the number of attempts you take, but what you have done differently in each attempt to change the result that matters.
> Can you please tell me between each attempt what root causes did you find as the reason for your low score, and the corrective measures you took to address them.
> 
> I believe if I have your answers to the above, I might be able to provide my inputs.


Hi,
1. In first attempt it was general preparation ... like understanding the format and how to answer each. Hardluck the score was 64 
2. Second attempt - My marker stopped working in retell lecture and I couldn't take notes in there. This was the major issue along with I was not feeling well. 
3. I tried to improve my describer image and retell lecture. Learned the pattern in describer image and tried to cover important points. Retell lecture tried to note down as much as notes and tried to reply back without ahhh 

Below is the score in the three tests respectively.
Oral Fluency	63	47	53
Pronunciation	31	25	36

Now I am also trying with Chrom Voice recognition. But it is little slow to write the dictation. 

Regards.


----------



## indy2aus

yo007 said:


> Hi,
> 1. In first attempt it was general preparation ... like understanding the format and how to answer each. Hardluck the score was 64
> 2. Second attempt - My marker stopped working in retell lecture and I couldn't take notes in there. This was the major issue along with I was not feeling well.
> 3. I tried to improve my describer image and retell lecture. Learned the pattern in describer image and tried to cover important points. Retell lecture tried to note down as much as notes and tried to reply back without ahhh
> 
> Below is the score in the three tests respectively.
> Oral Fluency	63	47	53
> Pronunciation	31	25	36
> 
> Now I am also trying with Chrom Voice recognition. But it is little slow to write the dictation.
> 
> Regards.


If you are confident on your fluency and speaking skills and target is 65+, then I think you should try TOEFL. PTE is milking money in the name of immigration. This is much dangerous than IELTS as you will be tortured in 1 or 2 marks in one of the section.


----------



## indy2aus

*Which exam to take*

All,

I want to throw some light on which exam to take for immigration for the benefit of everyone. 

If you want band 6 score then please try IELTS. Here you get very easy band 6 without any difficulty. Reason is: listening and reading is damn easy, it will be a piece of cake. Speaking is also easy given that repeat topics you get, many are available online. Writing be little careful. Only paragraphs and 250n word count make you to get band 6 or even 6.5.

If you want band 7 score then please try TOEFL. This is relatively easy than PTE where PTE reading is very very difficult. But you should be good at taking notes fast. 

If you want band 8 then here where things get really murky. TOEFL is almost impossible to get in writing. PTE will harass you in few marks. IELTS will never give you even you are band 8. Best suggestion is attempt all three exams first and see where is the possibility. 

First write at least 3 mock exams and do self evaluation and get evaluated by someone. Note down your weak points. Pick only one exam which you feel overcome that weak point. For example, one is good at listening, reading, writing and need some luck in speaking. Then go for IELTS. Never go for PTE. 

Second example, one is good at listening, speaking, reading and need luck in writing. Then go for PTE where one or other day you can make it in writing. Never go for IELTS.

Therefore, you need to align your strategy based on your +ve and -ve and which one you can overcome. 

I am also planning to prepare one tabular form with positives and negatives and methodology to identify candidate positives and negatives and recommendations. I am open for suggestions and improvements in this strategy.


----------



## prasannakp84

Hello everyone,

I have a great news to share. I had written PTE-A exam yesterday and received my results today. My scores are L/R/S/W = 87/90/90/90  I still can't believe my eyes 
Thanks to this forum, I cancelled my IELTS exam and booked PTE. This is my first English exam. Last week, I had taken scored test A from pearson website (paid exam) and scores were L/R/S/W = 77/52/51/73. These scores had hampered my confidence and even after the real exam, I was not sure of getting 65 in all skills. I just needed 10 points. Now I have 20 points. I can now apply EOI with 75 points


----------



## naive.immigrant

*Finally made it*

Fellow forum mates,

Thank you so much for all your inputs in this thread. It helped me a lot and I was able to sail thru in this English exams. I wrote 6 times IELTS and always lacked 0.5. I think this 0.5 scam is true. 

Here is my story. I got excellent score in PTE that too in first attempt. I couldn't believe with my ow eyes. Finally I did it folks. I am so happy. Here is my score. L67/W75/R68/S90. I really no idea how I got 90 in speaking. I would say my speaking is average. 

All the material is available in this thread is enough and nothing required. With confidence you can go ahead. Even if it is not first time, don't get demotivated. Write one day, I am sure everyone will make it as I did.

All the best. 

ACS positive on 28/10/2015
PTE L67/W75/R68/S90
ANZSCO code 2613xx
Points 65
EOI will be updated shortly
Invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wantto.beoz

rajwin502 said:


> Well that depends on individual strengths and weakness.
> Go for PTE when :
> Your requirement is 'Superior English' (high score)
> Your English vocabulary and grammar is better than your comprehension ability.
> Your concentration skills are better for shorter time (3hrs ) when compared to Toefl (3.5 to 4.0hrs).
> Your writing skills are not too good. If you have scored 6.5 in IELTS writing, you can easily touch equivalent 7 band score in PTE.
> If you are good at analyzing graphs, and making sense of large amount of data in a short time.
> 
> Go for Toefl if:
> Your score requirement is proficient - equivalent IELTS 7 band.
> Your reading and comprehension skills of academic passages are strong.
> You can concentrate for long hours.
> If you are not too fluent or have difficulty in speaking.
> 
> Speaking and writing scores are assessed in Toefl with human intervention, whereas its done electronically in PTE.
> Scores in TOEFL are more consistent with the way you perform and expect, while with PTE expect huge inconsistencies. At times this inconsistency can help, you tend to get scores higher than you expect!!
> 
> Overall :
> Speaking :Toefl is easier, both the test as well as scoring
> Writing : PTE easier to score, provided you can write fast. 275 words in 20 minutes. Decent grammar is sufficient.
> Toefl writing is easier to score in comparison to IELTS though. Keep in mind if your requirement is 8band, its easier to score 79 /90 in PTE than 29/30 in TOEFL.
> Listening : Both are more or less similar. Toefl tests your notes taking ability.
> Reading : PTE is easier if your vocabulary and grammar is good.
> 
> There are no scams. Prepare well and go with a positive frame of mind.
> 
> Hope it helps. Good Luck.


I liked your message. You are absolutely correct. I am not sure why few people are making issue because they can't make it. I do not know why people are going with TOEFL which is extremely difficult. 

I was silent watcher and I submitted my EOI last week and got Invitation in 261312 today with 80 points. 

BTW I scored 90/90/90/90 in all modules. Whopping 20 points in my kitty made me to stood in front of the row. I was confident because my English is not that bad at all. I didn't try IELTS/TOEFL at all. 

Just to believe, give a try PTE you will not be disappointed. I think PTE should give assurance with money back guarantee.


----------



## indy2aus

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I want to throw some light on which exam to take for immigration for the benefit of everyone.
> 
> If you want band 6 score then please try IELTS. Here you get very easy band 6 without any difficulty. Reason is: listening and reading is damn easy, it will be a piece of cake. Speaking is also easy given that repeat topics you get, many are available online. Writing be little careful. Only paragraphs and 250n word count make you to get band 6 or even 6.5.
> 
> If you want band 7 score then please try TOEFL. This is relatively easy than PTE where PTE reading is very very difficult. But you should be good at taking notes fast.
> 
> If you want band 8 then here where things get really murky. TOEFL is almost impossible to get in writing. PTE will harass you in few marks. IELTS will never give you even you are band 8. Best suggestion is attempt all three exams first and see where is the possibility.
> 
> First write at least 3 mock exams and do self evaluation and get evaluated by someone. Note down your weak points. Pick only one exam which you feel overcome that weak point. For example, one is good at listening, reading, writing and need some luck in speaking. Then go for IELTS. Never go for PTE.
> 
> Second example, one is good at listening, speaking, reading and need luck in writing. Then go for PTE where one or other day you can make it in writing. Never go for IELTS.
> 
> Therefore, you need to align your strategy based on your +ve and -ve and which one you can overcome.
> 
> I am also planning to prepare one tabular form with positives and negatives and methodology to identify candidate positives and negatives and recommendations. I am open for suggestions and improvements in this strategy.


Guys,

What's going on here. I just gave message to see how many people turn up in favor to PTE. You guys did it. 

Now, I have serious doubts about PTE exam. 

Can someone tell me to create message in this forum, what do we need? One email is enough. I think there is serious business propaganda is running here. 

Be careful folks with your money.


----------



## indy2aus

prasannakp84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a great news to share. I had written PTE-A exam yesterday and received my results today. My scores are L/R/S/W = 87/90/90/90  I still can't believe my eyes
> Thanks to this forum, I cancelled my IELTS exam and booked PTE. This is my first English exam. Last week, I had taken scored test A from pearson website (paid exam) and scores were L/R/S/W = 77/52/51/73. These scores had hampered my confidence and even after the real exam, I was not sure of getting 65 in all skills. I just needed 10 points. Now I have 20 points. I can now apply EOI with 75 points


Don't tell jokes. Sunday no one gives result. I have written 2 times test and It was never given on Sunday.


----------



## indy2aus

wantto.beoz said:


> I liked your message. You are absolutely correct. I am not sure why few people are making issue because they can't make it. I do not know why people are going with TOEFL which is extremely difficult.
> 
> I was silent watcher and I submitted my EOI last week and got Invitation in 261312 today with 80 points.
> 
> BTW I scored 90/90/90/90 in all modules. Whopping 20 points in my kitty made me to stood in front of the row. I was confident because my English is not that bad at all. I didn't try IELTS/TOEFL at all.
> 
> Just to believe, give a try PTE you will not be disappointed. I think PTE should give assurance with money back guarantee.


Please provide your details. We want to see full details.


----------



## rajwin502

I hope people are not posting their comments in favor of PTE exam more as a marketing tool rather than depicting the reality.
In my opinion certain recent posts although which can be true does seem to raise an element of suspicion. 
I believe this forum is a wonderful platform to help our other folks achieve their objectives through our learnings. 
When this opinion becomes biased (either too positive or too negative) , the very purpose for which this thread was created stands defeated. Far from being helpful, this platform can mislead potential test takers.


----------



## justanas

Hi All,

Will I be able in the listining questions to replay the audio many times, example in multiple choice or write summary questions? 

Regards, 
Anas


----------



## netw

Hi, folks.

In my 2 mock tests, I scored very low in writing section about 55, and in written discourse 45.
I am attaching one of my essay structures for having your judges and advice on how to improve it (with any example if possible) 

_As it is commonly understood, today TV plays a significant role in all over the world. In general, it is apparent when taking into account the democracy and progress that it brings. It is not agreed about the compulsory voting system. This argument will be analyzed by considering being free to choose as well as being a dangerous precedent for the system in overall.

First of all, in a democratic country everyone is free to choose. A study correlated, is the research of Professor Johnson in the year 1999, which concluded, in a compulsory voting system, the level of being free drops by as much as 20 percent. So, it is clear as a bell the link between the example provided and respecting the freedom of the people. This is, therefore, one of the main reasons why free to voting is supported.

In addition, this can be a bad precedent for other laws. To illustrate, some articles on the Forbes magazine are showing that some restrictions have chain effect into the justice system. Thus, it is obvious how restrictions bring the freedom of expression in other—sometimes inevitable—dimensions. Nevertheless, this idea shows a huge advantage that being free to choose gives compared to restricted one.

As a result, following this look at being free to choose as well as possible dangerous precedent, it has been proven that non-compulsory voting is much better option. Furthermore, it is expected that new avenues will be open for solutions on this matter, in the foreseeable future._


Please, I need your help because I have to sit for the exam in 2 days :-(


----------



## refelixx

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Hi Nihal!!

How could you get 86 in writing if you scored only 53 in written discourse?


----------



## refelixx

Hi nihal!!
How could you get 86 in writing if you scored only 53 in written discourse?


----------



## afp85_19

netw said:


> Hi, folks.
> 
> In my 2 mock tests, I scored very low in writing section about 55, and in written discourse 45.
> I am attaching one of my essay structures for having your judges and advice on how to improve it (with any example if possible)
> 
> _As it is commonly understood, today TV plays a significant role in all over the world. In general, it is apparent when taking into account the democracy and progress that it brings. It is not agreed about the compulsory voting system. This argument will be analyzed by considering being free to choose as well as being a dangerous precedent for the system in overall.
> 
> First of all, in a democratic country everyone is free to choose. A study correlated, is the research of Professor Johnson in the year 1999, which concluded, in a compulsory voting system, the level of being free drops by as much as 20 percent. So, it is clear as a bell the link between the example provided and respecting the freedom of the people. This is, therefore, one of the main reasons why free to voting is supported.
> 
> In addition, this can be a bad precedent for other laws. To illustrate, some articles on the Forbes magazine are showing that some restrictions have chain effect into the justice system. Thus, it is obvious how restrictions bring the freedom of expression in other—sometimes inevitable—dimensions. Nevertheless, this idea shows a huge advantage that being free to choose gives compared to restricted one.
> 
> As a result, following this look at being free to choose as well as possible dangerous precedent, it has been proven that non-compulsory voting is much better option. Furthermore, it is expected that new avenues will be open for solutions on this matter, in the foreseeable future._
> 
> 
> Please, I need your help because I have to sit for the exam in 2 days :-(


In my opinion I believe you´re writing off the topic and the ideas are not clear, for one second I thought was more regarding voting , and then re-read again and got confused with TV. What was exactly the question.

I can help you with some :

It is commonly believed by many that TV is one of the most widely used sources...... In my opinion, I believe that "OR" I completely disagree or strongly agree. That should be it your first paragraph.

Firstly,in a democratic country everyone is free to choose . In other words, every single person can make their own choices regarding .................................................. Support with the examples. Therefore,.............

Another point to consider is that having .......... support the ideas, and later on with an example.

Finally,..................

In conclusion "OR" To conclude, Re state the introduction and still support what you just wrote above stated from both paragraphs. Do not use informal words, remember is academic.


I still believe in writing, vocabulary and content matters more than written discourse, I´ve seen spelling 40 and written discourse 40 and writing above 70+. 
Hope it helps


----------



## prasannakp84

indy2aus said:


> Don't tell jokes. Sunday no one gives result. I have written 2 times test and It was never given on Sunday.


LOL. Why would anyone joke on this forum? Please check the snapshot of the email that I received on Sunday.


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the maximum scores/marks I can lose to get over 79 in Reading section?

Thank you.


----------



## varun01

I too got the results on Sunday [22/11/2015], lagging by 1 point.

My scores are

L - 67, R - 64, S- 68, W - 71.

Could any one advice whether revaluation will help me to get the 1 point in Reading.


----------



## lisa.abraham07

*Pte*

I will be much appreciated if any one could please email *<SNIP> - no personal information please* me the material or documents for the PTE asap. wish to take test by next week.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

naive.immigrant said:


> Fellow forum mates,
> 
> Thank you so much for all your inputs in this thread. It helped me a lot and I was able to sail thru in this English exams. I wrote 6 times IELTS and always lacked 0.5. I think this 0.5 scam is true.
> 
> Here is my story. I got excellent score in PTE that too in first attempt. I couldn't believe with my ow eyes. Finally I did it folks. I am so happy. Here is my score. L67/W75/R68/S90. I really no idea how I got 90 in speaking. I would say my speaking is average.
> 
> All the material is available in this thread is enough and nothing required. With confidence you can go ahead. Even if it is not first time, don't get demotivated. Write one day, I am sure everyone will make it as I did.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ACS positive on 28/10/2015
> PTE L67/W75/R68/S90
> ANZSCO code 2613xx
> Points 65
> EOI will be updated shortly
> Invite :fingerscrossed:





Have u taken any coaching or u prepared by your self?
Can u please guide how I prepare my self for this exam? 
How much time u took to prepare this exam?

Please share ur strategies and tricks with us.


----------



## indy2aus

varun01 said:


> I too got the results on Sunday [22/11/2015], lagging by 1 point.
> 
> My scores are
> 
> L - 67, R - 64, S- 68, W - 71.
> 
> Could any one advice whether revaluation will help me to get the 1 point in Reading.


Don't waste money on revaluation. Computer uses same algorithm. How many times you have written the testThis internet brings lot unreliable information. We can't believe anyone in this forum.


----------



## varun01

indy2aus said:


> Don't waste money on revaluation. Computer uses same algorithm. How many times you have written the testThis internet brings lot unreliable information. We can't believe anyone in this forum.


I have attempted PTE exam Four times, below are my scores.

First Attempt 27 March 2015
L - 67, R - 54, S - 54, W - 68

Second Attempt 25 April 2015
L - 72, R - 54, S - 70, W - 62

Third Attempt 19 October 2015 (With Intense Preparation for 15 days)
L - 80, R - 59, S - 69, W - 65

Fourth Attempt 21 Novemeber 2015
L - 67, R - 64, S - 68, W - 71


----------



## NSG

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please find my both PTE score results below and advise...I am lacking in reading and losing hope...Experts pls guide. Many thanks in advance. Any preparation material would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L68, R59, S67, W70
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 65
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L72, R60, S81, W72
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 77


Hey sfaridi...!!!
did you go all the way to Dubai from Pakistan just for PTE-A? If yes, then how much did it cost you and can you PM me you're contact details?
Thanks :boxing::second:


----------



## TrueExpat

Hi dear Expats,

Really need your help. ... I have been trying to achieve the required scores in PTE-A from my last 3 attempts. My score are as below: -

R- 60/64/64
L- 65/69/72
S- 65/68/65
W- 66/69/76

I am not sure what's going wrong with Reading, for some reason I am not getting 65. For the very first attempt I was in short of time. but my later attempts were very close ....  

Guys, any help or suggestion on how to come up will be of a great help.

Thanks,
Bee


----------



## indy2aus

varun01 said:


> I have attempted PTE exam Four times, below are my scores.
> 
> First Attempt 27 March 2015
> L - 67, R - 54, S - 54, W - 68
> 
> Second Attempt 25 April 2015
> L - 72, R - 54, S - 70, W - 62
> 
> Third Attempt 19 October 2015 (With Intense Preparation for 15 days)
> L - 80, R - 59, S - 69, W - 65
> 
> Fourth Attempt 21 Novemeber 2015
> 
> L - 67, R - 64, S - 68, W - 71


Sorry bro for narrow miss. I have written 2 times. I got speaking 80 for first time whereas reading I got 64. Second time I got speaking 62. then I stopped completely. Now you know the exam pattern


----------



## TrueExpat

*indy2aus, I had the same scenario ..*

Hi indy2aus,

Even I am in a similar situation. I am just wondering what best could be done to overcome the reading part ... 

If you get any, please do share.

Thanks,
TrueExpat.


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the maximum number of scores/questions I can lose to get 79 in reading section?

(For example, in IELTs, I can get about 3-4 questions wrong to get 8 in reading.)

Thank you


----------



## TrueExpat

ashotofhails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the maximum number of scores/questions I can lose to get 79 in reading section?
> 
> (For example, in IELTs, I can get about 3-4 questions wrong to get 8 in reading.)
> 
> Thank you




Hi,

From my experience, I believe even if you miss some questions (may be 2 or 3) thats fine but make sure about the last questions in the reading sections (fill up sections) which carries most of the marks. So skipping those are not fair, will end up in less marks.

Thanks,
TrueExpat


----------



## TrueExpat

indy2aus said:


> Sorry bro for narrow miss. I have written 2 times. I got speaking 80 for first time whereas reading I got 64. Second time I got speaking 62. then I stopped completely. Now you know the exam pattern




Hi ,

I see in your signature the below:-

" If you have points 55 and ~ IELTS 6 then apply for NSW SS. You may get ITA in 9 months. "

Could you please explain how this works. ? ? 

Appreciate your help.. Thanks


----------



## ashotofhails

TrueExpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> From my experience, I believe even if you miss some questions (may be 2 or 3) thats fine but make sure about the last questions in the reading sections (fill up sections) which carries most of the marks. So skipping those are not fair, will end up in less marks.
> 
> Thanks,
> TrueExpat


Hi, thanks for your reply.

If you don't mind me asking, how do you know this information?
I wasn't able to find anything to do with this on their website. 

Is it about the same with Listening? that i have to get pretty much everything right except for 2-3 questions to get 79? 

Thank you


----------



## irwinwyj

irwinwyj said:


> OK here's my take / tips for fellow forumers.
> 
> 1. Speak with clear pronunciations, do not neglect all the "s", "t", "st" and "ed" at the end. One thing I've learned so far is, during oral exams, emphasis on those are paramount especially if the sentence is meant to differentiate singular vs plural, past vs present. Everyone speaks with their own accent, but that doesn't mean you can ignore the "s" etc...
> 
> 2. Read up on a lot of topics, and trust me topics which you find boring and dreaded is key to your success. I personally have no idea of Thermal-nuclear things but happened to read an article about it, and boy am I fortunate. The summarize a paragraph happened to be that themed. During the "re-tell a lecture" the theme was opening of border for refugee themed. Whoever taking the exam without reading about the Syrian Refugee crisis facing EU in the last month or two probably wasn't reading !!! Read Read and keep on Reading
> 
> 3. Learn to provide argumentative / creative opinions during conversation. Arguing with a baseless allegation / key point will get you nowhere in essay writing especially Written Discourse. Be firm with your argument and take one side. Do not stay on the fence, this test is meant to test your ability to hold yourself together in the event you do work in the foreign country. Freedom of expression must always be in your heart.
> 
> 4. Identifying different word from a lecture VS given passage. Pay great detail and attention to omitted "ing", "ly", "ed", "s" and "st". Be calm because speaker spoke in a variety of accent and at times, you will tend to doubt yourself whether the speaker had / had not say the word with or without "ly". Re-read the sentence with and without "ly" and you will figure it out. My speaker read out "domestically" while passage was "domestic". Re-read that sentence and you will nail it.
> 
> 5. Filling in the blanks with appropriate word. For this task, I advice you to expand you vocabulary base. Read journals, published article, scientific studies, case studies. Of course those are boring, but those are exactly where tricky yet precise words are often used. Newspaper are written in a manner to capture you attention to keep on reading, without actually care about the meaning or message they wanted to project. Journals, published articles scientific studies, and case studies are published in order for the author to obtain recognition, thus choice of words in their writing are precise and second to none. This will expand your vocabulary base eventually.
> 
> 6. Summarize passage into one sentence. Do not attempt to use too many "," or ";" in hope of extending your sentences to encompass too many details. Be brave and bold. Categorise & lump a series of information into one specific category. Examples I got during my PTE was "plant grows in tropic area, requires rainfall of between 1500mm - 2500mm annually and average temperature of 30C" which I summarised as "Hot, humid and wet climate".
> 
> In another summarize I had "species of fishes large and small, shrimps of various colours and sizes, squid and octopus, sea mammals like manatee ad turtles" which I bravely summarize as "marine life"
> 
> Hope those pointers can help up and coming candidate in their PTE-A Exams


Hope this helps !

with regards to marking, I totally did not respond to 1 or 2 questions in the listening section. Anxiety got the better of me and I totally froze. Somehow still managed to get through.

I reckon its not the number of questions you answered but the quality and originality (understanding) that matters. This is true especially in the re-tell a lecture.

Irwin


----------



## indy2aus

ashotofhails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the maximum number of scores/questions I can lose to get 79 in reading section?
> 
> (For example, in IELTs, I can get about 3-4 questions wrong to get 8 in reading.)
> 
> Thank you


Sorry mate, it is very difficult to tell. All are interconnected. This is the arose part in PTE. It appears that now more people are there with one point less than all 90. Not sure who is correct or which message is correct.


----------



## indy2aus

TrueExpat said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I see in your signature the below:-
> 
> " If you have points 55 and ~ IELTS 6 then apply for NSW SS. You may get ITA in 9 months. "
> 
> Could you please explain how this works. ? ?
> 
> Appreciate your help.. Thanks


In directly 55 pointers with band 6 don't have any option other than waiting. Please let me know if you know any other option.


----------



## dreamsanj

TrueExpat said:


> Hi dear Expats,
> 
> Really need your help. ... I have been trying to achieve the required scores in PTE-A from my last 3 attempts. My score are as below: -
> 
> R- 60/64/64
> L- 65/69/72
> S- 65/68/65
> W- 66/69/76
> 
> I am not sure what's going wrong with Reading, for some reason I am not getting 65. For the very first attempt I was in short of time. but my later attempts were very close ....
> 
> Guys, any help or suggestion on how to come up will be of a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bee


Hello truexpat.

The thing with Reading is concentration. you get into this after writing sessions.
MC single answers or MC MA are tricky. you need to be able to eliminate the obvious wrong ones. then when you have 2 choices which are somewhat lookalike, choose the one with which 90% of the information is right.

For Re-order paragraph.. practice is the key my friend. There are many online session only on this.. you would get a hang of it.

For the most scoring session ( fill in the blanks- 2 types). its your grammar and knowledge of English collocations will be crucial. what seems obviously right may not be in line with English grammar. try many collocation websites online and that will help you.

Finish all the available practice test on Kenny, McMillan and test practice. if you are consistently hitting above 75 in McMillan then you will get 80+ in the main exam.


----------



## TrueExpat

ashotofhails said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how do you know this information?
> I wasn't able to find anything to do with this on their website.
> 
> Is it about the same with Listening? that i have to get pretty much everything right except for 2-3 questions to get 79?
> 
> Thank you



Ideally, the best practise will be to attend all the questions and give a guess. But be sure when attempting the questions which got -ve marks.


----------



## dreamsanj

prasannakp84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a great news to share. I had written PTE-A exam yesterday and received my results today. My scores are L/R/S/W = 87/90/90/90  I still can't believe my eyes
> Thanks to this forum, I cancelled my IELTS exam and booked PTE. This is my first English exam. Last week, I had taken scored test A from pearson website (paid exam) and scores were L/R/S/W = 77/52/51/73. These scores had hampered my confidence and even after the real exam, I was not sure of getting 65 in all skills. I just needed 10 points. Now I have 20 points. I can now apply EOI with 75 points


Congrats Prasanna

Your scores are impressive.


----------



## Angela J

varun01 said:


> I have attempted PTE exam Four times, below are my scores.
> 
> First Attempt 27 March 2015
> L - 67, R - 54, S - 54, W - 68
> 
> Second Attempt 25 April 2015
> L - 72, R - 54, S - 70, W - 62
> 
> Third Attempt 19 October 2015 (With Intense Preparation for 15 days)
> L - 80, R - 59, S - 69, W - 65
> 
> Fourth Attempt 21 Novemeber 2015
> L - 67, R - 64, S - 68, W - 71


 The scores were so disappointing.


----------



## prasannakp84

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats Prasanna
> 
> Your scores are impressive.


Thanks mate


----------



## justanas

Hi All,

Could someone advise if I will be able to pause the audio or replay it in the Listining. 

Regards, 
Anas


----------



## ashotofhails

dreamsanj said:


> Hello truexpat.
> 
> The thing with Reading is concentration. you get into this after writing sessions.
> MC single answers or MC MA are tricky. you need to be able to eliminate the obvious wrong ones. then when you have 2 choices which are somewhat lookalike, choose the one with which 90% of the information is right.
> 
> For Re-order paragraph.. practice is the key my friend. There are many online session only on this.. you would get a hang of it.
> 
> For the most scoring session ( fill in the blanks- 2 types). its your grammar and knowledge of English collocations will be crucial. what seems obviously right may not be in line with English grammar. try many collocation websites online and that will help you.
> 
> Finish all the available practice test on Kenny, McMillan and test practice. if you are consistently hitting above 75 in McMillan then you will get 80+ in the main exam.


Sorry to interrupt Dreamsanj, 

You mentioned that "Finish all the available practice test on Kenny, McMillan and test practice. if you are consistently hitting above 75 in McMillan then you will get 80+ in the main exam.", I do have the McMillan Test builder book but how do you know whether you've scored 75 or above from these practice tests? 

It could be the case that I just started studying for it so I might not have come across with this information, but I still tried flicking through the whole book and can't see anything to do with marking. 

Thank you!


----------



## Angela J

*Waiting for results, without a confidence, but only a little hope.*

Hi Friends,

Today I have given my PTE -A exam. I failed to produce well in both my speaking part (no practice, lack of concentration) and reading part (lack of Time-management).

After the exam I have realised that, I have to improve my self under the following areas. 

Speaking: 

Read Aloud: Good
Repeat the Sentence: (Okay) Unable to repeat two sentences completely, as I have forgot what I had just heard.
Graphs: (very bad) :fingerscrossed:: Failed to explain them with proper keywords/grammar, as I was unable to grasp the key points from the graphs with in the short time (lack of practice).
Retell-Lecture: (Too bad):fingerscrossed:: was not able to make a clear note from the speaker and also I missed to hear conclusions given by the speaker. My presentation was too bad in explaining from the given images. (I was not sure what I had been speaking) .
Answer short questions: (OK) Was not able answer two answers as I don't understood the question. 

With the above disappointing performance, I am expecting between (55-60) in Reading. 

Writing: (Got two summarise the text and two Essays) (10+10+20+20) mins
Summarise the written text: (Not sure) I had only written the key idea in a short, only based on the given conclusion (two lines). 
Essay writing: (OoK) Unable to recollect the vocabularies and presented with only short paragraphs with normal general words that came to my mind, during that time. 

1) Antibiotics, computers, or Television
2) Single language or multiple language 
Hope you guys got the complete lines from above keywords ^

With the above normal performance, I am expecting between (58-65) in writing

Reading:
Reading and writing: (Initially I was happy that I had received this session first as I expected (multiple choice - multiple answers) at the end, so that I can leave them unanswered it incase If had no time at the end. (A blunder mistake: I had wasted more time on this session, which impacted my time management)

Multiple choice, choose multiple answers: only received two questions, just answered the best two options that closely related to passage.

Reorder paragraphs: (oook) Received them two not too tough. (In second question I was surprised to see only three paragraphs, that saved my time  

Fill in the blanks: Was able to answer only three questions, by this time (I have only 2 mins left) then I choose the last three questions randomly with out reading the passage.

Multiple choice - choose single answer: (NO TIME) (10 second left) received two questions, answered like (throwing stones in to a dark night) 

With the above bad performance with lack of time management I would expect between (55 - 65)

Utilised my 10 mins break 

Listening: 

Summarise the spoken text : (Good) was able to understand the speaker clearly, just able to type everything the speaker was speaking.

Multiple choice multiple answer: Just able to answer best of my hearing, faced little difficult. 

Fill in the blanks: (Good) just missed one or two blanks, rest all ok.

Highlight correct summary: (OK) hope the highlighted option is correct.

Select missing word: It's ok. Hope at least one correct out of two.

Highlight incorrect word (good):Able to follow the reader and lines. Missed two words to highlight in last para rest all ok.

Write from Dictation(fifty-fifty): Little spelling mistakes in two questions out of three.

With the above satisfied performance in speaking I am expecting 65+. 

What do you guys suggest? where should I improve and how to improve? 

Will get back to you on the same page after my results :juggle:.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
Does anyone have a soft copy of PTE Practise Test Plus with Key ?

I couldn't find this one in any of the previously uploaded links.


----------



## indy2aus

prasannakp84 said:


> LOL. Why would anyone joke on this forum? Please check the snapshot of the email that I received on Sunday.


Sorry Prassanna if that is the case. When I wrote last time, I didn't get results stating that Sunday is holiday. I think PTE is working hard these days to make more money. Never mind. I take my word back now.


----------



## naive.immigrant

OnlyAustralia said:


> Have u taken any coaching or u prepared by your self?
> Can u please guide how I prepare my self for this exam?
> How much time u took to prepare this exam?
> 
> Please share ur strategies and tricks with us.


Whatever has given in this thread is more than enough, and you don't need further direction or supervision. It is very very easy to score band 8 itself. If anybody is taking more attempts that means they don't have English knowledge. I took roughly more than a month due to office work etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## prasannakp84

indy2aus said:


> Sorry Prassanna if that is the case. When I wrote last time, I didn't get results stating that Sunday is holiday. I think PTE is working hard these days to make more money. Never mind. I take my word back now.


Hi indy2aus,

That's alright. There is no propaganda running here. People are actually able to score desired points with the help of PTE. Since I have never given IELTS exam, I don't want to comment on which one is easier. But I would definitely recommend people to opt for PTE, if someone comes to me for suggestion.


----------



## alokagrawal

*PTE scored test B*

Hello guys,

My Scored test B is still unused. 
Before using that i got my required socre.
I provided the scored test B access to another guy from this thread but he also got his required score before using the scored test 

So if anyone needs it then kindly let me know.


----------



## netw

I need scored test B please


----------



## alokagrawal

netw said:


> I need scored test B please


Hi Netw,

As you are the 1st so you will get it 

I will PM you the username and password. 
Good luck


----------



## netw

alokagrawal said:


> Hi Netw,
> 
> As you are the 1st so you will get it
> 
> I will PM you the username and password.
> Good luck


Thank you very much for your help bro.
I wish you good luck!


----------



## sultan_azam

unique.wonderman said:


> I have something to update all of you on PTE which I hated most.
> 
> I wrote IELTS 9 times to cross the barrier of 0.5 in writing or speaking. Most of the times, I got stuck in writing. In one case, I got stuck in speaking for 0.5 though I got 7 in writing. Just imagine guys. I did cry that day.
> 
> Anyway rest is history. Even PTE is not smooth. I wrote 4 times and I missed one or two points either speaking or reading. Even I went for revaluation. I lost all my hopes and decided like this would be my last attempt.
> 
> Here is the beautiful story. I got it 65 in every module. Great achievement!! Totally 14 times with numerous revaluations, I am going to land foreign country in few monthslane:, hopefully.
> 
> I want to make lots of lots money with good living. It's ok even 20 times test. I would suggest everyone to write and keep attempting. Never give up! By giving up you are surrendering and defeating yourself. Nobody else.
> 
> There is no hope for IELTS. However, there is a ray of hope in PTE, one or another day you will make it. Take my word, you will earn a lot.
> 
> God bless all of us.



Congrats.... share ur timeline


----------



## rajwin502

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My Scored test B is still unused.
> Before using that i got my required socre.
> I provided the scored test B access to another guy from this thread but he also got his required score before using the scored test
> 
> So if anyone needs it then kindly let me know.


Good gesture. However, do ensure you have your account access with you, as at times during visa processing stage, the case officer asks you to validate your PTE score. 
In such cases, you need to log in to your account, and click on the link to report scores to DIBP for official validation. 

Either way it might not be a problem, as you might still be able to retrieve your account through recover password option. However, do bear in mind that you need your PTE account till your visa is granted.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My Scored test B is still unused.
> Before using that i got my required socre.
> I provided the scored test B access to another guy from this thread but he also got his required score before using the scored test
> 
> So if anyone needs it then kindly let me know.





netw said:


> I need scored test B please


I wish netw also gets his desired score before attempting test B.
(Probability is high as you are lucky)

And I wish to be the next who receive your login details for test B attempt and before taking test, I get my desired score.



rajwin502 said:


> Good gesture. However, do ensure you have your account access with you, as at times during visa processing stage, the case officer asks you to validate your PTE score.
> In such cases, you need to log in to your account, and click on the link to report scores to DIBP for official validation.
> 
> Either way it might not be a problem, as you might still be able to retrieve your account through recover password option. However, do bear in mind that you need your PTE account till your visa is granted.


Rajwin, this login is ptepractice.com login.
Not PTE Academic official login.


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys and Girls.

you can crib about the test not being fare. beat IELTS or PTE or any test. And for argument sake we accept that they are partial, what can we do about it.. They have standard reply.. 

Be patient with yourself. Give yourself enough time to prepare everything well. I know it sucks when you miss it by wisker.( even by large margin.) But when you know if you score in this test, Its your gateway, then dont stop. re apply when you think you have best opportunity.

I am going in on this wed to try my luck again. If I am destined to get it I will definitely get the desired score. So brothers and Sisters Chill. take time. Evaluate and weigh your options.

I have spent almost 1L INR just on exams from start of this year. I met success (timid but sweet one) only on my 5th attempt. after that I have written 2 times without scoring the band 8. 

Well I wish good luck to all of you and wish that you all score 79+.


----------



## rajwin502

tirik.ijrad said:


> I wish netw also gets his desired score before attempting test B.
> (Probability is high as you are lucky)
> 
> And I wish to be the next who receive your login details for test B attempt and before taking test, I get my desired score.
> 
> 
> Rajwin, this login is ptepractice.com login.
> Not PTE Academic official login.


Yes. You are right.


----------



## alokagrawal

Hi Rajwin,

thanks for your concern.

But if i am not wrong, PTE scored test and pte test reports are in two different domains.
PTE scored test is in https://ptepractice.com/studentFW1/
and PTE test report is in PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places

Am i wrong?



rajwin502 said:


> Good gesture. However, do ensure you have your account access with you, as at times during visa processing stage, the case officer asks you to validate your PTE score.
> In such cases, you need to log in to your account, and click on the link to report scores to DIBP for official validation.
> 
> Either way it might not be a problem, as you might still be able to retrieve your account through recover password option. However, do bear in mind that you need your PTE account till your visa is granted.


----------



## indy2aus

unique.wonderman said:


> I have something to update all of you on PTE which I hated most.
> 
> I wrote IELTS 9 times to cross the barrier of 0.5 in writing or speaking. Most of the times, I got stuck in writing. In one case, I got stuck in speaking for 0.5 though I got 7 in writing. Just imagine guys. I did cry that day.
> 
> Anyway rest is history. Even PTE is not smooth. I wrote 4 times and I missed one or two points either speaking or reading. Even I went for revaluation. I lost all my hopes and decided like this would be my last attempt.
> 
> Here is the beautiful story. I got it 65 in every module. Great achievement!! Totally 14 times with numerous revaluations, I am going to land foreign country in few monthslane:, hopefully.
> 
> I want to make lots of lots money with good living. It's ok even 20 times test. I would suggest everyone to write and keep attempting. Never give up! By giving up you are surrendering and defeating yourself. Nobody else.
> 
> There is no hope for IELTS. However, there is a ray of hope in PTE, one or another day you will make it. Take my word, you will earn a lot.
> 
> God bless all of us.


You are really wonderman, in that unique lol. BTW 20 times is not easy. It needs lot of patience and money. 

Are you encouraging here people to write 20 times? Or are you asking them write until they achieve it. If that is the message, then I wouldn't subscribe. Sorry Bro. I am pissed off with PTE. Unless it convinces me, I will not. 


All,

BTW, anybody checked with fellow mates when you write PTE in exam. Next time, please do so. Findout, how many real innocent people in exam suffering from this propaganda. 

Anyway, I have given enough details. Please check with fellow person in your exam and find out. At least do this and post here.


----------



## alokagrawal

tirik.ijrad said:


> I wish netw also gets his desired score before attempting test B.
> (Probability is high as you are lucky)
> 
> And I wish to be the next who receive your login details for test B attempt and before taking test, I get my desired score.


Hahaha


----------



## wribeiro

netw said:


> I need scored test B please


Where can I get this scored test?


----------



## rajwin502

alokagrawal said:


> Hi Rajwin,
> 
> thanks for your concern.
> 
> But if i am not wrong, PTE scored test and pte test reports are in two different domains.
> PTE scored test is in https://ptepractice.com/studentFW1/
> and PTE test report is in PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places
> 
> Am i wrong?


Yes. You are right.


----------



## netw

Hi folks,

@alokagraval, If you want I can give back your account, I just finished test B  lol

My scores for test B are:
Listening 67
Reading *57*
Speaking 72
Writing 63

Enabling Skills

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 55
Pronunciation 76
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 75

Reading is still my pain :-(
My real exam is scheduled for after tomorrow, please I need an urgent help for reading part!

Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi indy2aus,

It seems like you have a strong disbelief in PTE exam.
If you don't mind, would you mind telling me how many times you had to take this test and how they all turned out?

Thank you.


----------



## Pinky1939

Hi all, 

Can anybody please suggest how to adjust the microphone PTE. Do we need turn up the volume high as much or just middle way through?


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi,

Does anyone know if I can write the PTE Academic essays just like the way you would for IELTS writing task 2? (more specifically, following the format of "Simon IELTS")


----------



## rajwin502

ashotofhails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if I can write the PTE Academic essays just the way you would for IELTS writing task 2? (more specifically, following the format of "Simon IELTS")


Certainly!!! Expectations of IELTS writing are several notches higher than PTE. You will be able to better your writing score using IELTS writing format. 

However, do expect a fall in your speaking score in PTE. This is the general trend of people who switch from IELTS to PTE. There are exceptions though!! 

If its the first time you are going to attempt PTE, do assess the test that best suits you. Why you are switching to PTE and not Toefl? 
Do assess the test structures and decide on the one that best suits your strengths.


----------



## ashotofhails

rajwin502 said:


> Certainly!!! Expectations of IELTS writing are several notches higher than PTE. You will be able to better your writing score using IELTS writing format.
> 
> However, do expect a fall in your speaking score in PTE. This is the general trend of people who switch from IELTS to PTE. There are exceptions though!!
> 
> If its the first time you are going to attempt PTE, do assess the test that best suits you. Why you are switching to PTE and not Toefl?
> Do assess the test structures and decide on the one that best suits your strengths.


Hi rajwin, thanks for your reply.

I'm switching to PTE from IELTS since I'm really getting sick of waiting two weeks for the result.

I got R 9 L 9 W 6.5 S 9 in the first attempt of my IELTS 
and R 9 L 9 W 8 S 7.5 in the latest attempt.

Have you sat a PTE exam before? what are the expectations? 
I just can't gauge how "well" I have to do to get 79 each. Unlike IELTS, where they tell you explicitly how many you have to get wrong to get certain scores in Reading and Listening sections. Also, I found the listening and reading slightly more tricky and not as straight-forward for PTE.


----------



## rajwin502

]


ashotofhails said:


> Hi rajwin, thanks fo.
> 
> I'm switching to PTE from IELTS since I'm really getting sick of waiting two weeks for the result.
> 
> I got R 9 L 9 W 6.5 S 9 in the first attempt of my IELTS
> and R 9 L 9 W 8 S 7.5 in the latest attempt.
> 
> Have you sat a PTE exam before? what are the expectations?
> I just can't gauge how "well" I have to do to get 79 each. Unlike IELTS, where they tell you explicitly how many you have to get wrong to get certain scores in Reading and Listening sections. Also, I found the listening and reading slightly more tricky and not as straight-forward for PTE.


Hi, 
Well PTE tests one's grammar and vocabulary in reading section when compared to IELTS where it is more about comprehension ability. 
With your kind of scores in IELTS, I assume you wouldn't face a problem. 
Since PTE is an integrated test unlike IELTS, the scoring criteria is not as transparent as IELTS. 
For example, 'Read Aloud' in speaking section and 'Summarize Text' in writing section is also used to judge your reading score. 

If you are aiming for 8 band equivalent score, PTE is a good bet. Howeve, there are huge inconsistencies in scoring. You might do well in a particular module but score lesser than another module that you thought you didn't do too well. 

PTE Speaking is one that generally poses the biggest challenge. Scores are hugely inconsistent. 
That said, I moved from IELTS to PTE to achieve the equivalent 8 band and did achieve my objective. 
It took me two attempts. The first was a shocker as I got just 64 in speaking (IELTS Speaking was 8.5). The second one I thought I didn't do the describe image section too well as they were quite complex graphs. I ended up with 85 in speaking and over 79 in others. 

Considering your requirements of 8 band and quick results, I guess PTE is a good choice... but yes you need to deal with its inconsistencies. 

My gut feel is with the kind of high scores you have in IELTS, you should easily sail through.


----------



## TrueExpat

dreamsanj said:


> Hello truexpat.
> 
> The thing with Reading is concentration. you get into this after writing sessions.
> MC single answers or MC MA are tricky. you need to be able to eliminate the obvious wrong ones. then when you have 2 choices which are somewhat lookalike, choose the one with which 90% of the information is right.
> 
> For Re-order paragraph.. practice is the key my friend. There are many online session only on this.. you would get a hang of it.
> 
> For the most scoring session ( fill in the blanks- 2 types). its your grammar and knowledge of English collocations will be crucial. what seems obviously right may not be in line with English grammar. try many collocation websites online and that will help you.
> 
> Finish all the available practice test on Kenny, McMillan and test practice. if you are consistently hitting above 75 in McMillan then you will get 80+ in the main exam.


Thanks Dreamsanj, I will really start looking into this. 
It was really helpful. God bless you ...


----------



## Meena20

Hi all, 

Is PTE exam not accepted for assessment from Jan 2016 for Australia PR migration?


----------



## TrueExpat

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is PTE exam not accepted for assessment from Jan 2016 for Australia PR migration?


Hi Sree,

Where did you hear that, so far haven't heard anything like that ...


----------



## Lady$Bird

TrueExpat said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> Where did you hear that, so far haven't heard anything like that ...


It's only for EA (Engineers Australia).

EA won't be accepting PTE from Jan 2016. Its updated in their website.


----------



## pras07

What is Engeneers Australia?


----------



## sudeepdai

Lady$Bird said:


> It's only for EA (Engineers Australia).
> 
> 
> 
> EA won't be accepting PTE from Jan 2016. Its updated in their website.




It never did. Only IELTS was accepted for skills assessment purposes and will continue to be the case for 2016 as well probably.


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> @alokagraval, If you want I can give back your account, I just finished test B  lol
> 
> My scores for test B are:
> Listening 67
> Reading 57
> Speaking 72
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 76
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Reading is still my pain :-(
> My real exam is scheduled for after tomorrow, please I need an urgent help for reading part!
> 
> Thanks, really appreciate it!


Please, any help with reading part?


----------



## prasannakp84

netw said:


> Please, any help with reading part?


Check these youtube videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/playlists

Try to solve all 8 tests in the reading part. They have also given the answers towards the end. Try to finish each question in less than 2 mins (except re-order paragraphs).


----------



## rohit5

Thank you Sudeepdai for all the help.
I just started my PTE preparation. I went through some of the pages in this
thread. I am yet to take the PTE exam.
Will update you my experience once I have taken the exam.
Once again thanks for all the help.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## indy2aus

ashotofhails said:


> Hi indy2aus,
> 
> It seems like you have a strong disbelief in PTE exam.
> If you don't mind, would you mind telling me how many times you had to take this test and how they all turned out?
> 
> Thank you.


I have written two times. First time test I got speaking 80 & reading 64. Next time, I got speaking 62 and reading went thru, this is purely intentional. In fact I gave speaking better than first time and expecting at least 80. 

I filed complaint with PTE and escalated to UK. I have been told that investigation is on, for more than 20 days without any resolution. I am pissed off with this people. Never write PTE again.


----------



## netw

Hi folks,

I have an urgent question before sitting after some hours in my real exam (will come back to this forum telling my experience).
Regarding listening section, in particular, fill in the blank, when I am not secured for a word how to spell it, should I try it or leave blank. 
So, misspelling or not trying at all affects worse the spelling score part?


----------



## Rab nawaz

indy2aus said:


> I have written two times. First time test I got speaking 80 & reading 64. Next time, I got speaking 62 and reading went thru, this is purely intentional. In fact I gave speaking better than first time and expecting at least 80.
> 
> I filed complaint with PTE and escalated to UK. I have been told that investigation is on, for more than 20 days without any resolution. I am pissed off with this people. Never write PTE again.


Thats true mate am suffering from same problem. My last score is totally out of brain to understand:

First attempt: L. S. W. R. 67 90 65 64

Second attempt L S W R. 68 64 61 69


In second attempt my writing was excellent i was expecting 70+

Look at speaking from 90 to 64 i did answer all questions perfect my reading is very quick and accurate.


First attempt spellings 81 second artempt 20 how funny is that this must be a joke what i recon PTE is not english but luck test.


----------



## ashotofhails

indy2aus said:


> I have written two times. First time test I got speaking 80 & reading 64. Next time, I got speaking 62 and reading went thru, this is purely intentional. In fact I gave speaking better than first time and expecting at least 80.
> 
> I filed complaint with PTE and escalated to UK. I have been told that investigation is on, for more than 20 days without any resolution. I am pissed off with this people. Never write PTE again.


Hi indy2aus,

Thanks for your reply. Have you ever taken IELTS before? How did you go in that? 
I'm just not sure if I should attempt IELTS one more time or try PTE for the first time.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ashotofhails said:


> Hi indy2aus,
> 
> It seems like you have a strong disbelief in PTE exam.
> If you don't mind, would you mind telling me how many times you had to take this test and how they all turned out?
> 
> Thank you.


Even i have disbelief in PTE in fact the variation in scores is out of brain same things are happening with me as well.

First attempt speaking 90

2nd attempt 64 lol how funny is that in first attempt i had leave some questions but in second attempt there wasnt a single question in speaking which i assume wrong.


----------



## indy2aus

ashotofhails said:


> Hi indy2aus,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Have you ever taken IELTS before? How did you go in that?
> I'm juyest not sure if I should attempt IELTS one more time or try PTE for the first time.


Yes , I wrote 5times. Most of the times I got near 9 in all except writing where always stops at 6.5 

Anyway. I lost hopes now. It seems they,PTE team, are going to give me free test. I am fighting for that. I will keep you posted about this.


----------



## Meena20

Hi,

What is EA (Engineers Australia) ? Does it fall under specific sub class or skill code ? How is it going to impact ? please throw any ideas if you have


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have an urgent question before sitting after some hours in my real exam (will come back to this forum telling my experience).
> Regarding listening section, in particular, fill in the blank, when I am not secured for a word how to spell it, should I try it or leave blank.
> So, misspelling or not trying at all affects worse the spelling score part?


Please, I need help.
Which one affects worse spelling part, Misspelling or not trying at all?

thank you gor your help!


----------



## pras07

That doesn't have negative marking so its up to you whether you want to give an attempt or leave blank. You never know sometimes guess can click correctly.


----------



## netw

Thank you pras07 for the clarification. Sometimes when a person is under pressure have to ask for a valuable advice.

Regards.


----------



## ashishjindal76

Hello,

Thank you everone in this forum for all the help you provided for PTE.

I appeared for my PTE exam yesterday and today I received the results.

I have scored the required marks for me to be eligible for filing EOI.

Thanks again

Feel free to contact me in case you need my help

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Pinky1939

ashishjindal76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you everone in this forum for all the help you provided for PTE.
> 
> I appeared for my PTE exam yesterday and today I received the results.
> 
> I have scored the required marks for me to be eligible for filing EOI.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Feel free to contact me in case you need my help
> 
> Regards
> Ashish



Congratulations Ashish, glad to hear. If you can suggest some tips to describe image and microphone setting up, that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Pinky1939

Pinky1939 said:


> ashishjindal76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you everone in this forum for all the help you provided for PTE.
> 
> I appeared for my PTE exam yesterday and today I received the results.
> 
> I have scored the required marks for me to be eligible for filing EOI.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Feel free to contact me in case you need my help
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Ashish, glad to hear. If you can suggest some tips to describe image and microphone setting up, that would be very much appreciated.
Click to expand...

Good luck with your eoi and wish you for future success.


----------



## alokagrawal

you have a nice score in the scored test. 
Actual test will be easier.
Try your best. 
Keep in touch 
Good luck.


netw said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> @alokagraval, If you want I can give back your account, I just finished test B  lol
> 
> My scores for test B are:
> Listening 67
> Reading *57*
> Speaking 72
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 76
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Reading is still my pain :-(
> My real exam is scheduled for after tomorrow, please I need an urgent help for reading part!
> 
> Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------



## ashishjindal76

Pinky1939 said:


> Congratulations Ashish, glad to hear. If you can suggest some tips to describe image and microphone setting up, that would be very much appreciated.


Hello Pinky
I would like to point out the following wrt to IELTS or PTE:
1. These are language skill assessment tests so try to improve skills
2. Mugging will never help
3. Prepare with open mind not under forced condition to perform
4. Focus and concentration is the key.
5. try to be in relaxed state of mind while appearing for the exam (I know it is tough but not impossible)
5. We tend to underperform when we are stressed.
6. Always remember stress is never going to uplift your language skill.
7. Try enjoying the english tasks as a means of improving yourselves rather than being tensed to perform
8. Relaxed mind and second side of this coin is the presence of mind during the exam will help you.

As far as microphone is concerned do not bother about it. Just keep it near your mouth not directly infront of it. Also don't be bothered much about the presence of microphone.
Something that helped me while prepairing for my Spoken part is that I deviced my strategy of recording my reading pessages or articles or exercises related to it on my either phone or my voice recorder and listening to it later to check and find my weak points and worked on it.
I have not undergone extensive prepration but what ever I prepared I tried to give my best to improve my English. I have not prepared for more than 3 weeks and in total of not more that 20 hours as a formal PTE preparation.
I tried listening to several British Council podcasts which I feel is too good as an aid to improve english and getting acustomed to British Accent.

Feel free to PM me if you need more help

Ashish


----------



## Angela J

I wrote my exam two days back, but I failed. please give me some tips.


----------



## samlk

Hi Anjela,
You mind sharing your score along with practice test score?

Sam


----------



## reddytelecom478

Angela J said:


> I wrote my exam two days back, but I failed. please give me some tips.


Hi, 
Can you please post your scores both communication and enabling skills, accordingly anybody can give some tips if they wish.

What about your previous experience with any other English tests such as IELTS, ToFEL or any.

State, your desired bands as well.

BR// NAGA


----------



## reddytelecom478

pras07 said:


> What is Engeneers Australia?


Engineers Australia is a skill assessing organisation like ACS( IT professionals), for particular occupations like telecom, civil professionals. 

Best Regards, 
NAGA


----------



## auseager

Hi Mates,

Does PTE test centres really matter for scoring good marks?

I mean does the score changes depending upon test centres??


----------



## dreamsanj

Well pte centres shouldn't matter it your preparation is good enough.. Some centers are 6seaters.. Some have 9.. If you book on weekends almost all the time all centres will be full. Since everyone starts around same time, speaking tends to be noisiest.. Otherwise every centre are fully equipped.

Plan well. Visit the centre that you wish to take exam. If you befriend the staff, they would tell when is the lean period.. Like yesterday I went to test.. There were 6 slots up for grab.. 4turned up.. In afternoon session only 1gave exam( lucky boy)


----------



## anulpr

Hello All,

Need suggestions from you all.
I have attempted PTE 2 times and my score is very low. 


1st attempt LRSW - 58	45	32	61
2nd attempt LRSW - 57	55	47	58

I did my practice from Mcmillan, Kenny and official guide.

Please help me to improve speaking.


----------



## rajwin502

auseager said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Does PTE test centres really matter for scoring good marks?
> 
> I mean does the score changes depending upon test centres??


I second Dreamsanj's opinion. While a lot is spoken about centers in this forum. The fact the center per say and their systems infrastructure is audited periodically to comply with the minimum requirements. 
However, the seating aavailability at certain centers are much closer to each other, and thus can result to greater noise and disturbance from surrounding test takers during the speaking session. 

I took one test at PTE Chennai, and the other at Chopra's Bangalore. Ironic, I found Chopra's to be a lot better both - in their faster registration process as well as lower levels of disturbance due to better seating arrangement. My scores were better too. 

To answer your point, if you are someone who gets distracted a lot by surrounding noise, the test center will matter, however, purely from the testing equipment and scoring ability, it does not.


----------



## rajwin502

I second Dreamsanj's opinion. While a lot is spoken about centers in this forum. The fact is the center per say does not affect your score. Their systems infrastructure is audited periodically to comply with the minimum PTE requirements. 
However, the seating arrangements at certain centers are much closer to each other, and thus can result to greater noise and disturbance from surrounding test takers during the speaking sessions. 

I took one test at PTE center Chennai, and the other at Chopra's Bangalore. Ironically, I found Chopra's to be a lot better both - in their faster registration process as well as lower levels of disturbance due to better seating arrangement. My scores were better too. 

To answer your point, if you are someone who gets distracted a lot by surrounding noise, the test center will matter, however, purely from the testing equipment and scoring ability, it does not.


Does PTE test centres really matter for scoring good marks?

I mean does the score changes depending upon test centres??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sush1

Not a Lucky day for me again.
In 3rd Attempt of PTE scores are L/R/S/W- 85/74/82/78

Feeling Really Dissappointed. I don't know what to do next.
Always in the same Bracket. 
Position Applied- 261111
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015


----------



## rajwin502

anulpr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need suggestions from you all.
> I have attempted PTE 2 times and my score is very low.
> 
> 
> 1st attempt LRSW - 58	45	32	61
> 2nd attempt LRSW - 57	55	47	58
> 
> I did my practice from Mcmillan, Kenny and official guide.
> 
> Please help me to improve speaking.


I assume you are looking at 65. 
Have you attempted any other English tests? 
From your scores, I believe you need to look at tests that better suit your strengths. 
Speaking is a lot easier in TOEFL.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sush1 said:


> Not a Lucky day for me again.
> In 3rd Attempt of PTE scores are L/R/S/W- 85/74/82/78
> 
> Feeling Really Dissappointed. I don't know what to do next.
> Always in the same Bracket.
> Position Applied- 261111
> EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015


Dnt give up mate the variation in score is one of the big problem of PTE i had attempt 4 times my score drops 90 to 64 in speaking whic is out of sense. During last attempt there wasnt a single question which i assume wrong in speaking but i got 64. Keep trying we dont have anyother option.


----------



## Sush1

Rab nawaz said:


> Dnt give up mate the variation in score is one of the big problem of PTE i had attempt 4 times my score drops 90 to 64 in speaking whic is out of sense. During last attempt there wasnt a single question which i assume wrong in speaking but i got 64. Keep trying we dont have anyother option.


For me Speaking has gone up from 74 to 82. I am most worried about reading. That is always 70 to 74 for me.

What is your occupation code and breakup of scores ?


----------



## rajwin502

Sush1 said:


> Not a Lucky day for me again.
> In 3rd Attempt of PTE scores are L/R//W- 85/74/82/78
> 
> Feeling Really Dissappointed. I don't know what to do next.
> Always in the same Bracket.
> Position Applied- 261111
> EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015


You are almost there with 79.The best way forward in my opinion is continue with PTE as your strengths seem to align well with what PTE tests. The scores indicate that you are losing out more due to inconsistencies with PTE scoring. No point in exploring an all together new test at this stage. I know it pinches when you have to pay for retaking the tests, but I believe that's the best bet.


----------



## Sush1

It will be great if somebody can help me in Reading.



rajwin502 said:


> You are almost there with 79.The best way forward in my opinion is continue with PTE as your strengths seem to align well with what PTE tests. The scores indicate that you are losing out more due to inconsistencies with PTE scoring. No point in exploring an all together new test at this stage. I know it pinches when you have to pay for retaking the tests, but I believe that's the best bet.


----------



## Aniwill

Hi,

I have been struggling with the Speaking section. I took the PTE test twice and each time scored less in the speaking section. In the writing section i scored a 90 and 75+ in the other sections.

Anyone who scored well in speaking? Please help I need a 79


----------



## anulpr

rajwin502 said:


> I assume you are looking at 65.
> Have you attempted any other English tests?
> From your scores, I believe you need to look at tests that better suit your strengths.
> Speaking is a lot easier in TOEFL.


Hi Rajwin502

Thanks for your reply. last year i have attempted IELTS with only 6 band in each . I personally feel PTE is much easier than IELTS and for that reason i have selected this test. I have a no idea about Tofel and now if i switch over the tofel it will take time to understand the pattern and practice. i have to complete this asap. i have received my ACS positively and my eoi is pending because of English test. 

I have checked my speaking recording with few friends and as per them my speaking is good to get above 65+.

could you tell me how much time Tofel takes to prepare?


----------



## Aniwill

Sush1 said:


> For me Speaking has gone up from 74 to 82. I am most worried about reading. That is always 70 to 74 for me.
> 
> What is your occupation code and breakup of scores ?





Sush1 said:


> It will be great if somebody can help me in Reading.


Hi Sush1,

Your scores are really impressive. I am in the same boat as you, but I am stuck up with the Speaking section. 

It would be nice of you if you can advice me on how to improve on the speaking section. What mate did you refer? Where did you prepare for the describe images part?

Thanks in advance


----------



## universalsardar

alokagrawal said:


> you have a nice score in the scored test.
> Actual test will be easier.
> Try your best.
> Keep in touch
> Good luck.


Hi aloka

As you mentioned OI -" 189 (60 pts) and 190 (65 pts) - 29/09/2015"

So a candidate can lodged two EOIs at same time for 190 and 189 visa,, as i saw on Skill select report 261112 and 261113 were closing at 65 , so 189 with 60 point there will no Invitation.

plz explain


----------



## Rab nawaz

Aniwill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been struggling with the Speaking section. I took the PTE test twice and each time scored less in the speaking section. In the writing section i scored a 90 and 75+ in the other sections.
> 
> Anyone who scored well in speaking? Please help I need a 79


Hey u can add me on skype <SNIP> i ca easily help u in speaking as i got 89 and 90 thrice.

*Please don't post personal information, see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sush1

Hi,

Out of three test this is the first time I have achieved above 80, might be this is just a chance. But yes, this time I made a point to speak fluently. I fluency I got 85.

Request your help in Reading.

Regards 



Aniwill said:


> Hi Sush1,
> 
> Your scores are really impressive. I am in the same boat as you, but I am stuck up with the Speaking section.
> 
> It would be nice of you if you can advice me on how to improve on the speaking section. What mate did you refer? Where did you prepare for the describe images part?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Aniwill

Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Out of three test this is the first time I have achieved above 80, might be this is just a chance. But yes, this time I made a point to speak fluently. I fluency I got 85.
> 
> Request your help in Reading.
> 
> Regards


Well for reading I just practised test papers from Mac Millan. Good Luck!

Describe images are the toughest for me, where did you practise them from?


----------



## Aniwill

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey u can add me on skype <SNIP> i ca easily help u in speaking as i got 89 and 90 thrice.
> 
> *Please don't post personal information, see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


Hi

Please PM me your Skype id so I can add you


----------



## Sush1

Aniwill said:


> Well for reading I just practised test papers from Mac Millan. Good Luck!
> 
> Describe images are the toughest for me, where did you practise them from?


HI,

Can you please send me the link from where I can find Test Papers from Macmillan.

I practiced Describe Images from The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English).

I need material to practice for reading. 

Regards
Sushil Thukral


----------



## rajwin502

Sush1 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you please send me the link from where I can find Test Papers from Macmillan.
> 
> I practiced Describe Images from The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English).
> 
> I need material to practice for reading.
> 
> Regards
> Sushil Thukral


Send me a PM, I will send you the link to download.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey u can add me on skype <SNIP> i ca easily help u in speaking as i got 89 and 90 thrice.
> 
> *Please don't post personal information, see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


Hi,
You seem to have really good scores in speaking. What atrategies did you follow to achieve this ? Any tips or suggestions ?


----------



## ginni

Toughest questions in PTE are Describe Image, re-tell lecture, Summarize spoken test and summary written test. If anyone has any tips, then please share.


----------



## Meena20

Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Out of three test this is the first time I have achieved above 80, might be this is just a chance. But yes, this time I made a point to speak fluently. I fluency I got 85.
> 
> Request your help in Reading.
> 
> Regards


Hi Sush1,

How do you practice Retell lecture. Do you have any tips and practice materials. If so, can you please share.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi,
> You seem to have really good scores in speaking. What atrategies did you follow to achieve this ? Any tips or suggestions ?


Yeah why not am bit unlucky in reading let me
Explain my stratigy 

1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.

2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going

3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation

4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop

5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.

6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc 

7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
Axis represent number of years or countries.

8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.

9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence

10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent 

Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime.


----------



## Aniwill

Sush1 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you please send me the link from where I can find Test Papers from Macmillan.
> 
> I practiced Describe Images from The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English).
> 
> I need material to practice for reading.
> 
> Regards
> Sushil Thukral


I downloaded the material from this portal itself. They were four papers and I just did those.


----------



## Sharanwj

Hi,

First of all, I would like to thank all the members of this wonderful community. I finally cleared the English test hurdle after two failed IELTS attempts.


R W S L
IELTS01 - 7.5 6.5 6.5 9
IELTS02 - 9.0 7.0 6.5 8.5

PTE-A - Exam - 21 Nov 2:30 PM 
Result - 22 Nov 1:04 PM

R W S L
19 Nov - Practice test A - 71 83 59 74 
20 Nov - Practice test B - 66 82 59 81
21 Nov - Real PTE-A - 81 88 71 90 

For preparation I only referred to material shared in this forum, particularly Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests and Macmillan PTE testbuilder.

Speaking - I was aware of noise from other candidates in test center and I thought i was prepared for it but i was really taken aback when everyone started speaking. Due to the noise, I lost my concentration a few times and retell lecture becomes a lot harder.

In reading section, just keep tabs on remaining time. Listening section also requires proper time management as i was able to finish last question in last 20 seconds.


----------



## Sush1

You have explained it really well Rab Nawaz.


----------



## Sush1

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Sush1,
> 
> How do you practice Retell lecture. Do you have any tips and practice materials. If so, can you please share.


Hi,

I just write notes from the Lecture and note the sequence of the lecture. That is the only thing.

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

Sharanwj said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank all the members of this wonderful community. I finally cleared the English test hurdle after two failed IELTS attempts.
> 
> 
> R W S L
> IELTS01 - 7.5 6.5 6.5 9
> IELTS02 - 9.0 7.0 6.5 8.5
> 
> PTE-A - Exam - 21 Nov 2:30 PM
> Result - 22 Nov 1:04 PM
> 
> R W S L
> 19 Nov - Practice test A - 71 83 59 74
> 20 Nov - Practice test B - 66 82 59 81
> 21 Nov - Real PTE-A - 81 88 71 90
> 
> For preparation I only referred to material shared in this forum, particularly Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests and Macmillan PTE testbuilder.
> 
> Speaking - I was aware of noise from other candidates in test center and I thought i was prepared for it but i was really taken aback when everyone started speaking. Due to the noise, I lost my concentration a few times and retell lecture becomes a lot harder.
> 
> In reading section, just keep tabs on remaining time. Listening section also requires proper time management as i was able to finish last question in last 20 seconds.



congrats


----------



## sultan_azam

anulpr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need suggestions from you all.
> I have attempted PTE 2 times and my score is very low.
> 
> 
> 1st attempt LRSW - 58	45	32	61
> 2nd attempt LRSW - 57	55	47	58
> 
> I did my practice from Mcmillan, Kenny and official guide.
> 
> Please help me to improve speaking.


wats ur target score???


----------



## rajwin502

anulpr said:


> Hi Rajwin502
> 
> Thanks for your reply. last year i have attempted IELTS with only 6 band in each . I personallto y feel PTE is much easier than IELTS and for that reason i have selected this test. I have a no idea about Tofel and now if i switch over the tofel it will take time to understand the pattern and practice. i have to complete this asap. i have received my ACS positively and my eoi is pending because of English test.
> 
> I have checked my speaking recording with few friends and as per them my speaking is good to get above 65+.
> 
> could you tell me how much time Tofel takes to prepare?


Well, if you have scored 6 band in each component of IELTS, I am afraid Toefl wouldn't help either. The reason I say that is because TOEFL reading involves a lot more academic passages posing greater challenges than IELTS general reading. PTE probably is the best option in your current circumstance. 
However, I suggest don't just keep retaking exams and losing money, you need to be clear on where exactly you are going wrong, ensure your weak areas are addressed, and thereafter reappear. 
Since your low scores are not limited to one component, I am of the opinion you need some professional face to face guidance.


----------



## PR4Oz

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunate to hear. Can you be more precise with your strong and week points so that people can advise.
> 
> Have you used the tips provided by forum members in Speaking?


Dear all

Thank you very much for the support.

Today i got the result for my PTE examinations. It was my third
attempt and I was able to clear it. woohhh.......what a relief.......I was dying to write since 2.5 months back when i gave my first attempt.

My 2 cents of tips for those looking for 65+ ..
1. Went through all 600+ pages of this thread .
2. Speaking -recorded practicing of Speaking of about 250+ recordings (5-10 retell and describe image ( as it had more weightage)...i was nervous as i got 57 and 58 in my attempts of PTE.
3. Writing -- Wrote 15 essays (alternate daily)
4. Reading -- practiced more for re-order and multi choice( as it had more weightage)
5. Listening .. i did not practise much but made sure that i got full marks in easy sections .. like , fill in the blank, dictation, select incorrect words ..


I would like to thank user cozmopravesh, and especially sudeepdai for his efforts
towards me. I took his private classes and they were really
helpful.Now that he is going to Australia, I hope he helps lots others
like me too. Thank you for one month of effort towards me. Thank You
again man.


My scores were:
LRSW - 73/68/66/73

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 66
Pronouciatoin 66
Spelling 79
Vocab 65
Written Discourse 78

Thanks again for the help from the forum


----------



## PR4Oz

PR4Oz said:


> Can Anyone guide me on this
> Hi All,
> 
> i am silent reader in this group, I Desperately Need 65+
> i prepared for about 3 weeks.
> My results
> *******************
> 14th Aug
> Practice Scored Test A:
> Listening- 61
> Reading- 54
> Speaking- 54
> Writing- 62
> *******************
> 28th Aug
> Practice Score Test B:
> Listening- 69
> Reading- 54
> Speaking- 58
> Writing- 65
> *******************
> Actual PTE-A Test 1: 4th Sep 2015
> Listening- 62
> Reading- 62
> Speaking- 57
> Writing- 63
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 57
> Oral Fluency- 51
> Pronunciation- 65
> Spelling- 79
> Vocabulary- 63
> Written Discourse- 69
> 
> As read in few earlier post i was expecting a jump of 5-10 points, but nothing much changed for me from practice test B to Real exam. ..
> Sudeep/GD2015/Terry and other guys need your feedback .. i am thinking to book another slot.
> Thanks in advance




Dear all

Thank you very much for the support.

Today i got the result for my PTE examinations. It was my third
attempt and I was able to clear it. woohhh.......what a relief.......I was dying to write since 2.5 months back when i gave my first attempt.

My 2 cents of tips for those looking for 65+ ..
1. Went through all 600+ pages of this thread .
2. Speaking -recorded practicing of Speaking of about 250+ recordings (5-10 retell and describe image ( as it had more weightage)...i was nervous as i got 57 and 58 in my attempts of PTE.
3. Writing -- Wrote 15 essays (alternate daily)
4. Reading -- practiced more for re-order and multi choice( as it had more weightage)
5. Listening .. i did not practise much but made sure that i got full marks in easy sections .. like , fill in the blank, dictation, select incorrect words ..


I would like to thank user cozmopravesh, and especially sudeepdai for his efforts
towards me. I took his private classes and they were really
helpful.Now that he is going to Australia, I hope he helps lots others
like me too. Thank you for one month of effort towards me. Thank You
again man.


My scores were:
LRSW - 73/68/66/73

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 66
Pronouciatoin 66
Spelling 79
Vocab 65
Written Discourse 78

Thanks again for the help from the forum


----------



## pvsunil

*Congrats*



explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


Congratulations Explorer ! Very impressed and wondered at the same time with the score you got. I need a high score(79 on each) to go for my EOI and i am facing difficulty in my practice tests.

Can i get in touch with you? Could you please provide your contact number? Or please give me a missed call to the number given below so that i can call back.

regards,
Sunil
9845446450


----------



## Angela J

Hi, 

Thank you for your valuable information. I made my first attempt on 23-11-2015 and my scores are almost same as yours. 

L-62 R-57 W-64 S-63. I wish , I could get an help from you so that I can clear in my second attempt. please help me friend. thanks


----------



## Angela J

Hi, 

Thank you for your valuable information. I made my first attempt on 23-11-2015 and my scores are almost same as yours. 

L-62 R-57 W-64 S-63. I wish , I could get an help from you so that I can clear in my second attempt. please help me friend. thanks


----------



## Angela J

PR4Oz said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you very much for the support.
> 
> Today i got the result for my PTE examinations. It was my third
> attempt and I was able to clear it. woohhh.......what a relief.......I was dying to write since 2.5 months back when i gave my first attempt.
> 
> My 2 cents of tips for those looking for 65+ ..
> 1. Went through all 600+ pages of this thread .
> 2. Speaking -recorded practicing of Speaking of about 250+ recordings (5-10 retell and describe image ( as it had more weightage)...i was nervous as i got 57 and 58 in my attempts of PTE.
> 3. Writing -- Wrote 15 essays (alternate daily)
> 4. Reading -- practiced more for re-order and multi choice( as it had more weightage)
> 5. Listening .. i did not practise much but made sure that i got full marks in easy sections .. like , fill in the blank, dictation, select incorrect words ..
> 
> 
> I would like to thank user cozmopravesh, and especially sudeepdai for his efforts
> towards me. I took his private classes and they were really
> helpful.Now that he is going to Australia, I hope he helps lots others
> like me too. Thank you for one month of effort towards me. Thank You
> again man.
> 
> 
> My scores were:
> LRSW - 73/68/66/73
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronouciatoin 66
> Spelling 79
> Vocab 65
> Written Discourse 78
> 
> Thanks again for the help from the forum





Angela J said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I have given my PTE -A exam. I failed to produce well in both my speaking part (no practice, lack of concentration) and reading part (lack of Time-management).
> 
> After the exam I have realised that, I have to improve my self under the following areas.
> 
> Speaking:
> 
> Read Aloud: Good
> Repeat the Sentence: (Okay) Unable to repeat two sentences completely, as I have forgot what I had just heard.
> Graphs: (very bad) :fingerscrossed:: Failed to explain them with proper keywords/grammar, as I was unable to grasp the key points from the graphs with in the short time (lack of practice).
> Retell-Lecture: (Too bad):fingerscrossed:: was not able to make a clear note from the speaker and also I missed to hear conclusions given by the speaker. My presentation was too bad in explaining from the given images. (I was not sure what I had been speaking) .
> Answer short questions: (OK) Was not able answer two answers as I don't understood the question.
> 
> With the above disappointing performance, I am expecting between (55-60) in Reading.
> 
> Writing: (Got two summarise the text and two Essays) (10+10+20+20) mins
> Summarise the written text: (Not sure) I had only written the key idea in a short, only based on the given conclusion (two lines).
> Essay writing: (OoK) Unable to recollect the vocabularies and presented with only short paragraphs with normal general words that came to my mind, during that time.
> 
> 1) Antibiotics, computers, or Television
> 2) Single language or multiple language
> Hope you guys got the complete lines from above keywords ^
> 
> With the above normal performance, I am expecting between (58-65) in writing
> 
> Reading:
> Reading and writing: (Initially I was happy that I had received this session first as I expected (multiple choice - multiple answers) at the end, so that I can leave them unanswered it incase If had no time at the end. (A blunder mistake: I had wasted more time on this session, which impacted my time management)
> 
> Multiple choice, choose multiple answers: only received two questions, just answered the best two options that closely related to passage.
> 
> Reorder paragraphs: (oook) Received them two not too tough. (In second question I was surprised to see only three paragraphs, that saved my time
> 
> Fill in the blanks: Was able to answer only three questions, by this time (I have only 2 mins left) then I choose the last three questions randomly with out reading the passage.
> 
> Multiple choice - choose single answer: (NO TIME) (10 second left) received two questions, answered like (throwing stones in to a dark night)
> 
> With the above bad performance with lack of time management I would expect between (55 - 65)
> 
> Utilised my 10 mins break
> 
> Listening:
> 
> Summarise the spoken text : (Good) was able to understand the speaker clearly, just able to type everything the speaker was speaking.
> 
> Multiple choice multiple answer: Just able to answer best of my hearing, faced little difficult.
> 
> Fill in the blanks: (Good) just missed one or two blanks, rest all ok.
> 
> Highlight correct summary: (OK) hope the highlighted option is correct.
> 
> Select missing word: It's ok. Hope at least one correct out of two.
> 
> Highlight incorrect word (good):Able to follow the reader and lines. Missed two words to highlight in last para rest all ok.
> 
> Write from Dictation(fifty-fifty): Little spelling mistakes in two questions out of three.
> 
> With the above satisfied performance in speaking I am expecting 65+.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? where should I improve and how to improve?
> 
> Will get back to you on the same page after my results :juggle:.





I received my results, but I am not worried because the results were already expected. I want to give a final try. 

L - 62; R- 57; W-64; S-63 

Grammar - 62
Oral Fluency - 65
Pronunciation- 53
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 55
Written Discourse - 77

Now some one please evaluate and provide tips to clear this in my second attempt.


----------



## anulpr

sultan_azam said:


> wats ur target score???


I am targeting 65 .


----------



## sharin

hi, in speaking, can we use force completion instead of waiting for completion of time. If we do not use force completion, can computer assume it as incomplete answer. Which factor has negative impact on scoring?


----------



## Satish P

Can someone answer my query? Is pte results valid for 3years , same as ielts?


----------



## sultan_azam

anulpr said:


> I am targeting 65 .


In which section you are facing difficulty ??


----------



## netw

Hi guys.

Illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to read, but people who does not know how to learn/.'In future illiterate will not be those who can’t read, but those who do not learn' - By some writer. Discuss what do you understand by this statement and state your reason.

Please, on your opinion the this essay is argument or discussion one?
I think the word discuss here is little bit tricky because what a person understand is one point of view and not pro and cons, so argument, am I right?

Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Angela J said:


> I received my results, but I am not worried because the results were already expected. I want to give a final try.
> 
> L - 62; R- 57; W-64; S-63
> 
> Grammar - 62
> Oral Fluency - 65
> Pronunciation- 53
> Spelling - 19
> Vocabulary - 55
> Written Discourse - 77
> 
> Now some one please evaluate and provide tips to clear this in my second attempt.


Congratulations... For your ability to figure out what should you do to get desired scores...
BTW, from which center you had appeared?


----------



## dreamsanj

PTE and IELTS are both valid only for 2 years.


----------



## Angela J

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congratulations... For your ability to figure out what should you do to get desired scores...
> BTW, from which center you had appeared?


Thanks! I gave my test in singapore.


----------



## netw

Does it affects speaking score by clinking next before message changes to "completed"? I was very confident, spoke in natural way, fluency and pronunciation could not be 46 and 57, while in scored test A they was 57 and 82 respectively, and overall speaking 70.
It seems strange to me this score report :-(

What do you suggest guys about that, what should I change for the next attempt?


----------



## pras07

netw said:


> Does it affects speaking score by clinking next before message changes to "completed"? I was very confident, spoke in natural way, fluency and pronunciation could not be 46 and 57, while in scored test A they was 57 and 82 respectively, and overall speaking 70.
> It seems strange to me this score report :-(
> 
> What do you suggest guys about that, what should I change for the next attempt?


Well, this is checked by computer program which works on certain algorithm. So, we can't say anything how it check and on what criteria. 

Hey, I had sent you a PM asking your experience. Can you please reply me or reply back with your contact details to have a word? I have my exam scheduled coming Friday.

thx
Prash


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Does it affects speaking score by clinking next before message changes to "completed"? I was very confident, spoke in natural way, fluency and pronunciation could not be 46 and 57, while in scored test A they was 57 and 82 respectively, and overall speaking 70.
> It seems strange to me this score report :-(
> 
> What do you suggest guys about that, what should I change for the next attempt?


While scored test B report was:
Oral Fluency	55
Pronunciation	76

Speaking	72

On the test I put the mice higher as level to not be heard bup bup while speaking and gave always next before changing to completed status, could it be for those reasons?
I am still wondering what could it went wrong?


----------



## netw

pras07 said:


> Well, this is checked by computer program which works on certain algorithm. So, we can't say anything how it check and on what criteria.
> 
> Hey, I had sent you a PM asking your experience. Can you please reply me or reply back with your contact details to have a word? I have my exam scheduled coming Friday.
> 
> thx
> Prash


Hi pras07

Sorry that I could not sent you a reply, but I was busy and telling the truth a little bit frustrated about the exam experience.

Well, as all in this forum sad, the real test seems easier that practice scored tests, but unfortunately I cannot say the same about scores itself 

Graphs was more complicated that tests of McMillan and official guides are. I will show you some examples:

Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://www.propertyinmalaysia.com/images/pic-mega-city-in-the-making-graph5.jpg
Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://www.ielts-exam.net/images/graphs/IELTS_Writing_Task_1_152.png
Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://www.clappingtrees.com/wp-content/uploads/internetmarketers-2.gif
Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://lh6.ggpht.com/-edeEbpeqPTE/Uico6HGCd8I/AAAAAAAAJqE/HHzggWC52uw/image_thumb%2525255B1%2525255D.png%3Fimgmax%3D800

I did not manage well the time on listening part and I missed write from dictation and highlight incorrect words questions (my preferred ones on this section ) 
Except listening score, the affect reading and writing sections too. That's why I give an explanation to all other scores except speaking one 

Anyway, just practice about those kind of graphs and I wish you good luck!


----------



## swaroop26

I finally cleared PTE-A with required scores  L72R73S67W67. 
This is my 4 th attempts in 7 months

IELTS 1 (- W6 S6 R7.5 L7.5 (MAY)
IELTS 2 - W6. S6.5 R9 L7 (AUG)
PTE 1 - W71 S71 R61 L70. (NOV)
PTE 2 - W67 S67 R73 L72  (NOV)

My total posints :
Age : 30
Lng : 10
Skilled Emp : 10
Qualification : 15.
Total 65.

I hope things go fine from now.


----------



## rajrajinin

swaroop26 said:


> I finally cleared PTE-A with required scores  L72R73S67W67.
> This is my 4 th attempts in 7 months
> 
> IELTS 1 (- W6 S6 R7.5 L7.5 (MAY)
> IELTS 2 - W6. S6.5 R9 L7 (AUG)
> PTE 1 - W71 S71 R61 L70. (NOV)
> PTE 2 - W67 S67 R73 L72  (NOV)
> 
> My total posints :
> Age : 30
> Lng : 10
> Skilled Emp : 10
> Qualification : 15.
> Total 65.
> 
> I hope things go fine from now.


Congrats!


----------



## pras07

netw said:


> Hi pras07
> 
> Sorry that I could not sent you a reply, but I was busy and telling the truth a little bit frustrated about the exam experience.
> 
> Well, as all in this forum sad, the real test seems easier that practice scored tests, but unfortunately I cannot say the same about scores itself
> 
> Graphs was more complicated that tests of McMillan and official guides are. I will show you some examples:
> 
> Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://www.propertyinmalaysia.com/images/pic-mega-city-in-the-making-graph5.jpg
> Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://www.ielts-exam.net/images/graphs/IELTS_Writing_Task_1_152.png
> Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://www.clappingtrees.com/wp-content/uploads/internetmarketers-2.gif
> Rezultati i Imazheve të Google për http://lh6.ggpht.com/-edeEbpeqPTE/Uico6HGCd8I/AAAAAAAAJqE/HHzggWC52uw/image_thumb%2525255B1%2525255D.png%3Fimgmax%3D800
> 
> I did not manage well the time on listening part and I missed write from dictation and highlight incorrect words questions (my preferred ones on this section )
> Except listening score, the affect reading and writing sections too. That's why I give an explanation to all other scores except speaking one
> 
> Anyway, just practice about those kind of graphs and I wish you good luck!


If you don't mind, can you please PM me your contact number I wanted to know some experience?


----------



## pinkbacxz

Hi everyone,
I have been a silent member here eversince I've tried my second attempt on PTE. I just want to share my experience on this exam. I have tried IELTS 3 years ago and got the score that I need. I thought I would not need to take another english exam until I decided to be the primary applicant for our PR. Anyway, I've heard about this PTE and how everyone thought it is easy. Maybe if you get your desired scores in one go, you'll say yeah it's easy. But the following are my scores and experience.

First Try - 6 Nov Pearson Professional Centres Melbourne
L-64
R-65
S-44
W-70
Overall-63 grammar-36 oral fluency-25 pronunciation-28 spelling-88 vocab-50
Written disc-90
*The experience in the test centre was good. The staff were accommodating and the place was formal. I liked it there. It was a good site. They would divide the test takers and take 8 people per room. People are quite noisy ofcourse as everyone was talking at the same time but you will get used to it because you are focused on your own exam. My scores were very disappointing. I truly thought I was going to pass. Haha.
I took the exam on a Friday and got the results on Thursday and immediately book the next test after 5 days The wait was agonizing. My friend and I took the test on the same day and she got her results the night after.

Second try - 17 Nov RMIT Training Melbourne
L-74
R-79
S-45
W-90
Overall-71 grammar-78 oral fluency-36 pronunciation-44 spelling-90 vocab-85
Written disc-79
*The experience on this centre was not that good. The place was less accommodating although the staff were nice. They only have one reception for students and test takers of PTE and IELTS. The place was a bit old (not that I mind). My biggest dislike on this place is that all the test takers were joined a huge room, all 16 of us. It was chaos inside. As soon as everyone began talking, you can no longer focus 100%. Well, that was my experience. I really didn't like the place. The score however was very frustrating. Everything went up except my speaking. I didn't have much choice but to take it again. The pearson professional centre was fully booked for the entire month so I had to choose yet another testing site. I was left with discover english and plt cliftons because I dont wanna go back to RMIT anymore.

Third try - 24 Nov PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
L-89
R-90
S-84
W-90
Overall-87 grammar-70 oral fluency-74 pronunciation-57 spelling-80 vocab-85
Written disc-88
*Now this centre is the best of all three in my opinion. Im not being biased because I achieved the passing score in this site. I liked it here because I felt comfortable and maybe that helped me relax during the exam. The were not too formal and they have a huge and comfortable waiting area. You are even allowed to have some tea, coffee, water or biscuits if you like. One more thing is that they dont have to bring you to the toilet. It's just behind the waiting area so you have easy access while waiting. Im saying this because on the other two sites you have to be accompanied by the examiner just to go to the toilet. The place was really comfortable. And they only take 8 people in the testing room so it was not too loud. After the exam, I checked my status and it was on hold. i was so scared because I have no idea why it was on hold. Since I got used to failing and retaking the exam that I didn't care much anymore. I was just getting ready on rebooking my test. My status changed on thursday morning. I received an email this afternoon but I could not access the scores because of some error. Just now, my partner woke me up screaming that I passed! I was only aiming for 65 in all bands but God is so good. Now we have 20 points for PR. I am ecstatic! Just be patient and keep on practicing you will achieve your desired scores. I f I gave up on my second try, I would have attained this. Never say die guys. Every exam has its pros and cons, you just have to find which one suits you best. Just keep on trying. I just shared my experience on the sites because it would help to know where you would be most comfortable. Goodluck everyone!
*regarding my revision, I just gathered most of it from 7bandsweebly.com and on this site. i also took the scored test b before my 2nd test and the scored test a on my third attempt. I scored tests are really helpful in boosting your self confidence and to know your standing. My main mistake was probably just relying on the book I bought and not looking for insights on my first try. And before my second attempt I foocused mainly on speaking. It is important to speak continuously and main pauses should only be after a sentence. I tried pasuing before on commas and it did not do me good. And on retell lecture and describe image just memorize a template so it is easier to speak with no umm, or ahh. Hope that helped. Thank you to everyone who shared their experience and insight.


----------



## Angela J

pinkbacxz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been a silent member here eversince I've tried my second attempt on PTE. I just want to share my experience on this exam. I have tried IELTS 3 years ago and got the score that I need. I thought I would not need to take another english exam until I decided to be the primary applicant for our PR. Anyway, I've heard about this PTE and how everyone thought it is easy. Maybe if you get your desired scores in one go, you'll say yeah it's easy. But the following are my scores and experience.
> 
> First Try - 6 Nov Pearson Professional Centres Melbourne
> L-64
> R-65
> S-44
> W-70
> Overall-63 grammar-36 oral fluency-25 pronunciation-28 spelling-88 vocab-50
> Written disc-90
> *The experience in the test centre was good. The staff were accommodating and the place was formal. I liked it there. It was a good site. They would divide the test takers and take 8 people per room. People are quite noisy ofcourse as everyone was talking at the same time but you will get used to it because you are focused on your own exam. My scores were very disappointing. I truly thought I was going to pass. Haha.
> I took the exam on a Friday and got the results on Thursday and immediately book the next test after 5 days The wait was agonizing. My friend and I took the test on the same day and she got her results the night after.
> 
> Second try - 17 Nov RMIT Training Melbourne
> L-74
> R-79
> S-45
> W-90
> Overall-71 grammar-78 oral fluency-36 pronunciation-44 spelling-90 vocab-85
> Written disc-79
> *The experience on this centre was not that good. The place was less accommodating although the staff were nice. They only have one reception for students and test takers of PTE and IELTS. The place was a bit old (not that I mind). My biggest dislike on this place is that all the test takers were joined a huge room, all 16 of us. It was chaos inside. As soon as everyone began talking, you can no longer focus 100%. Well, that was my experience. I really didn't like the place. The score however was very frustrating. Everything went up except my speaking. I didn't have much choice but to take it again. The pearson professional centre was fully booked for the entire month so I had to choose yet another testing site. I was left with discover english and plt cliftons because I dont wanna go back to RMIT anymore.
> 
> Third try - 24 Nov PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> L-89
> R-90
> S-84
> W-90
> Overall-87 grammar-70 oral fluency-74 pronunciation-57 spelling-80 vocab-85
> Written disc-88
> *Now this centre is the best of all three in my opinion. Im not being biased because I achieved the passing score in this site. I liked it here because I felt comfortable and maybe that helped me relax during the exam. The were not too formal and they have a huge and comfortable waiting area. You are even allowed to have some tea, coffee, water or biscuits if you like. One more thing is that they dont have to bring you to the toilet. It's just behind the waiting area so you have easy access while waiting. Im saying this because on the other two sites you have to be accompanied by the examiner just to go to the toilet. The place was really comfortable. And they only take 8 people in the testing room so it was not too loud. After the exam, I checked my status and it was on hold. i was so scared because I have no idea why it was on hold. Since I got used to failing and retaking the exam that I didn't care much anymore. I was just getting ready on rebooking my test. My status changed on thursday morning. I received an email this afternoon but I could not access the scores because of some error. Just now, my partner woke me up screaming that I passed! I was only aiming for 65 in all bands but God is so good. Now we have 20 points for PR. I am ecstatic! Just be patient and keep on practicing you will achieve your desired scores. I f I gave up on my second try, I would have attained this. Never say die guys. Every exam has its pros and cons, you just have to find which one suits you best. Just keep on trying. I just shared my experience on the sites because it would help to know where you would be most comfortable. Goodluck everyone!
> *regarding my revision, I just gathered most of it from 7bandsweebly.com and on this site. i also took the scored test b before my 2nd test and the scored test a on my third attempt. I scored tests are really helpful in boosting your self confidence and to know your standing. My main mistake was probably just relying on the book I bought and not looking for insights on my first try. And before my second attempt I foocused mainly on speaking. It is important to speak continuously and main pauses should only be after a sentence. I tried pasuing before on commas and it did not do me good. And on retell lecture and describe image just memorize a template so it is easier to speak with no umm, or ahh. Hope that helped. Thank you to everyone who shared their experience and insight.



describe image just memorize a template so it is easier to speak with no umm, or ahh. 
if you don't mind, could you please share me the template in pvt, I am weak in graphs.


----------



## Lady$Bird

pinkbacxz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been a silent member here eversince I've tried my second attempt on PTE. I just want to share my experience on this exam. I have tried IELTS 3 years ago and got the score that I need. I thought I would not need to take another english exam until I decided to be the primary applicant for our PR. Anyway, I've heard about this PTE and how everyone thought it is easy. Maybe if you get your desired scores in one go, you'll say yeah it's easy. But the following are my scores and experience.
> 
> First Try - 6 Nov Pearson Professional Centres Melbourne
> L-64
> R-65
> S-44
> W-70
> Overall-63 grammar-36 oral fluency-25 pronunciation-28 spelling-88 vocab-50
> Written disc-90
> *The experience in the test centre was good. The staff were accommodating and the place was formal. I liked it there. It was a good site. They would divide the test takers and take 8 people per room. People are quite noisy ofcourse as everyone was talking at the same time but you will get used to it because you are focused on your own exam. My scores were very disappointing. I truly thought I was going to pass. Haha.
> I took the exam on a Friday and got the results on Thursday and immediately book the next test after 5 days The wait was agonizing. My friend and I took the test on the same day and she got her results the night after.
> 
> Second try - 17 Nov RMIT Training Melbourne
> L-74
> R-79
> S-45
> W-90
> Overall-71 grammar-78 oral fluency-36 pronunciation-44 spelling-90 vocab-85
> Written disc-79
> *The experience on this centre was not that good. The place was less accommodating although the staff were nice. They only have one reception for students and test takers of PTE and IELTS. The place was a bit old (not that I mind). My biggest dislike on this place is that all the test takers were joined a huge room, all 16 of us. It was chaos inside. As soon as everyone began talking, you can no longer focus 100%. Well, that was my experience. I really didn't like the place. The score however was very frustrating. Everything went up except my speaking. I didn't have much choice but to take it again. The pearson professional centre was fully booked for the entire month so I had to choose yet another testing site. I was left with discover english and plt cliftons because I dont wanna go back to RMIT anymore.
> 
> Third try - 24 Nov PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> L-89
> R-90
> S-84
> W-90
> Overall-87 grammar-70 oral fluency-74 pronunciation-57 spelling-80 vocab-85
> Written disc-88
> *Now this centre is the best of all three in my opinion. Im not being biased because I achieved the passing score in this site. I liked it here because I felt comfortable and maybe that helped me relax during the exam. The were not too formal and they have a huge and comfortable waiting area. You are even allowed to have some tea, coffee, water or biscuits if you like. One more thing is that they dont have to bring you to the toilet. It's just behind the waiting area so you have easy access while waiting. Im saying this because on the other two sites you have to be accompanied by the examiner just to go to the toilet. The place was really comfortable. And they only take 8 people in the testing room so it was not too loud. After the exam, I checked my status and it was on hold. i was so scared because I have no idea why it was on hold. Since I got used to failing and retaking the exam that I didn't care much anymore. I was just getting ready on rebooking my test. My status changed on thursday morning. I received an email this afternoon but I could not access the scores because of some error. Just now, my partner woke me up screaming that I passed! I was only aiming for 65 in all bands but God is so good. Now we have 20 points for PR. I am ecstatic! Just be patient and keep on practicing you will achieve your desired scores. I f I gave up on my second try, I would have attained this. Never say die guys. Every exam has its pros and cons, you just have to find which one suits you best. Just keep on trying. I just shared my experience on the sites because it would help to know where you would be most comfortable. Goodluck everyone!
> *regarding my revision, I just gathered most of it from 7bandsweebly.com and on this site. i also took the scored test b before my 2nd test and the scored test a on my third attempt. I scored tests are really helpful in boosting your self confidence and to know your standing. My main mistake was probably just relying on the book I bought and not looking for insights on my first try. And before my second attempt I foocused mainly on speaking. It is important to speak continuously and main pauses should only be after a sentence. I tried pasuing before on commas and it did not do me good. And on retell lecture and describe image just memorize a template so it is easier to speak with no umm, or ahh. Hope that helped. Thank you to everyone who shared their experience and insight.



Your scores are really amazing. Congrats for achieving this. And it really boosted my confidence. I was really depressed and after 3 failed attempts, I started thinking that I can never get 79 in speaking. I was really worried how in earth I'm gonna improve my speaking scores from 58 to 79. After seeing your post I feel like there is a chance for me too. From 44 to 84!!! What a score.
Could you please tell me what exactly you changed in each attempt to see a considerable increase in the score? How did you improve your fluency ? About the describe image and re-tell lecture, could you please share the strategy or pattern you followed ? Your valuable tips may help many of the frustrated and depressed applicants like me.


----------



## Satish P

dreamsanj said:


> PTE and IELTS are both valid only for 2 years.


Thanks a alot dreamsanj for the information.

Cheers


----------



## netw

How could it be possible that one improves speaking part by 200% in 2 weeks. This is unrealistic.


----------



## pinkbacxz

I just used an easy template like, "The bar graph/pie chart/line graph illustrates/demonstrates ___________. It also shows_____________. There was an upward/downward trend from_____to______. Overall,_________."

Retell lec
According to the speaker/The topic is about_______. He/she added that_____. He/she also explained that______. (Add few details from your notes). Overall/In conclusion_________.

*I always give a conclusion in all the graphs and in retell lecture. In one graph, I didn't even finish my last sentence because it was really complicated. I read from the pte academic practice book the answer of one student and his answer was perfect but his score was only 89. According to the book, he did not get the maximum score because he did not gave a conclusion.
*From the first test to the second one, I tried to change the content. I made more meaningful and logical. I thought I was lacking on the content part but I was wrong. Because, I only gained 1 point. I was so frustrated because I cant find a single answer to this question, 'what do I need to change in speaking?'. I tried to read every page of this forum and people kept on saying there should be no fillers like umm, ahhh or long pauses. The fluency is very important. As soon as you hesitate, there will be a huge deduction. In my first two exams, I used a lot of fillers because I was scared that the mic would close. That's why I used templates so I could speak continuously without hesitations or pauses. I took the scored test A the night before my exam and I tried to speak without stops, my scores was 68 in speaking. I was happy with that but I did not realise I could do more than that in the real test. I think I changed my fluency a lot. Even in read aloud, I tried to speak freely. I did not even pause on commas. I think, the computer only accepts pauses on every period and not on commas. 
*Also, I tried recording my voice using google translate. Most of the words I speak, it could not recognise so I changed the way I talked. My pronunciation did not change much but it went up a bit. 
*you probably didn't notice it, but maybe you hesitated a lot when you talked. Try using google translate when describing an image. If google can understand you, pte can.
*the volume of your voice will not affect your score. On my first try, my friend said I was the loudest she could hear in the centre. On the second one, I tried speaking in my normal tone. On the third one, I got nervous that I might pause so I speak a bit louder. I did not realise I was that loud until the examiner came up to me and gave me a piece of paper saying please lower the volume of your voice. Luckily, I just finished the speaking part. 
*I didn't bother much checking the time when I was practicing on my last exam. I noticed, when speak continuously, the time would be enough.
*in describe image, dont make it complicated. There will be some complicated graphs but dont bother to describe all the details. I just read the title as my first sentence and followed my template. 
* i also used the cornell note taking strategy in retell lecture and I tried to compose sentences while listening. That was my mistake in retell lecture before. I just said whatever there is in my notes and it did not make any sense because I could not speak and construct the proper sentences while reading it in my notes. I just said whatever words I could read from my notes. Just make 3-4 sentences while listening to the speaker. So when you start speaking the flow will be continuous. And remember to include a conclusion it might help increase your score. Hope that helped. Thank you for appreciating my post. I, too almost gave up. You will get there, dont worry. Goodluck!


----------



## pinkbacxz

One more thing, the drastic change in my scores didn't just happen. I tried to find my weakest part and the part where I went wrong. I tried to change it and it worked. I agree, it might be too good to be true to you. You might think, Im just making it up but dude I hit my target and Im happy with it. I cant even believe it until now. But it is real. And l'm so glad it is. Hope you get your target scores too.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii guys, I cud'nt achieve 79 each mark my best performance has been 76,82,73 and 74 in L,R,S and W respectively..plz advice how can I achieve 79 each


----------



## PR4Oz

Angela J said:


> describe image just memorize a template so it is easier to speak with no umm, or ahh.
> if you don't mind, could you please share me the template in pvt, I am weak in graphs.


Angela and for those who want to get strong in Describe Image and re-tell-



Re-Tell Lecture: The lecture provides a brief information about 

Describe Image:

INTRODUCTION

The bar graph shows the __________ of various 

______ in the year ____.

TREND 1

The ____ with the largest _____ is _____, with 

over _____ whereas _____ has the smallest ____, 

as little as _______. 

TREND 2

Apart from ____, the largest _____ are ___, ___ 

and ___ with ____ ranging from about ___ to ___.

CONCLUSION

Together, the ____ largest ____ account for over 

____% of the _____ shown.

1. The pie chart is about ______. It is divided into 

____ parts. It is taken from _______.

2. The pie chart illustrates ______. 

TREND 1

The largest # of _____. There are ____. 

The second largest # of ______. There are ____.

TREND 2

The chart shows that _____ have only ____ 

making it the lowest.

CONCLUSION

Overall, _____ accounts for the ______.

OTHER USEFUL PHRASES:

1. Having a definite _____ accounted for __% of 

____. Another major influencing ___ was ____. 

However, interestingly, only a small ____ left for 

this.

______. According to the speaker, he/she said 

________.

Many people _____. Other people, however, ____. 

This essay will examine whether _____ or whether 

_______.

FIRST ARGUMENT

There are several arguments for ______. First of 

all, _____. A second point is that _______.

SECOND ARGUMENT

CONCLUSION

In conclusion, ___________.


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I am taking PTE on *19th *Dec and I am sharing my sample essay writing task here. Can you guys please do critique on that in order to achieve 65+ in my writing task? I will appreciate your efforts. 


"Education is a critical element to the prosperity of any nation. The more educated the people in a country are, the more successful their nation becomes" - what extent do you agree or disagree?

Education plays significant role in development of any country. Education becomes more important for every people in a country in every facets of their lives. Also, education brings knowledge, skills, power and confidence to a nation. Thus, in my perspective education is far more vital to become a successful country. The ample of reasons have to be considered in this essay to support arguments.

First, education is powerful weapon for a country because educated people are more knowledgeable, sharp and intelligent, so they can work and incorporates with any national activity in order to make nation reach, healthy and prospirous. However, schools, universities and colleges are great resources for well-trainned vvid professionals, and they can contribute in positive courtesy to help nation.

Furthermore, education enables people to iterate and think in a constructive way to help each other and build a great country. Also, it assist people to change their way of doing and acting in their routine lives. Moreover, education also brings awareness, positivity, innovative ideas and inspiration to work in collaborative manner which directly make a country successful.

In conclusion, I would definitely like to state that education is extremely necessity for any country to be a reach and successful.


----------



## yo007

Does anyone know if Online English Trainer,English Speaking Classes Online,Proof Reading Online is helpful for speaking??
After three attempts of PTE and not able to cross speaking... 64, 48, 56  I was thinking to join only for speaking part.
Appreciate any help.


----------



## yo007

I already tried toefl before.... My speaking score was good however their writing cutoff is too high (27/30)
I am thinking to join onlineenglishtrainer via Skype for speaking only. Do you have any idea about it?
Appreciate any help.


----------



## yo007

pinkbacxz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been a silent member here eversince I've tried my second attempt on PTE. I just want to share my experience on this exam. I have tried IELTS 3 years ago and got the score that I need. I thought I would not need to take another english exam until I decided to be the primary applicant for our PR. Anyway, I've heard about this PTE and how everyone thought it is easy. Maybe if you get your desired scores in one go, you'll say yeah it's easy. But the following are my scores and experience.
> 
> First Try - 6 Nov Pearson Professional Centres Melbourne
> L-64
> R-65
> S-44
> W-70
> Overall-63 grammar-36 oral fluency-25 pronunciation-28 spelling-88 vocab-50
> Written disc-90
> *The experience in the test centre was good. The staff were accommodating and the place was formal. I liked it there. It was a good site. They would divide the test takers and take 8 people per room. People are quite noisy ofcourse as everyone was talking at the same time but you will get used to it because you are focused on your own exam. My scores were very disappointing. I truly thought I was going to pass. Haha.
> I took the exam on a Friday and got the results on Thursday and immediately book the next test after 5 days The wait was agonizing. My friend and I took the test on the same day and she got her results the night after.
> 
> Second try - 17 Nov RMIT Training Melbourne
> L-74
> R-79
> S-45
> W-90
> Overall-71 grammar-78 oral fluency-36 pronunciation-44 spelling-90 vocab-85
> Written disc-79
> *The experience on this centre was not that good. The place was less accommodating although the staff were nice. They only have one reception for students and test takers of PTE and IELTS. The place was a bit old (not that I mind). My biggest dislike on this place is that all the test takers were joined a huge room, all 16 of us. It was chaos inside. As soon as everyone began talking, you can no longer focus 100%. Well, that was my experience. I really didn't like the place. The score however was very frustrating. Everything went up except my speaking. I didn't have much choice but to take it again. The pearson professional centre was fully booked for the entire month so I had to choose yet another testing site. I was left with discover english and plt cliftons because I dont wanna go back to RMIT anymore.
> 
> Third try - 24 Nov PLT at Cliftons Melbourne
> L-89
> R-90
> S-84
> W-90
> Overall-87 grammar-70 oral fluency-74 pronunciation-57 spelling-80 vocab-85
> Written disc-88
> *Now this centre is the best of all three in my opinion. Im not being biased because I achieved the passing score in this site. I liked it here because I felt comfortable and maybe that helped me relax during the exam. The were not too formal and they have a huge and comfortable waiting area. You are even allowed to have some tea, coffee, water or biscuits if you like. One more thing is that they dont have to bring you to the toilet. It's just behind the waiting area so you have easy access while waiting. Im saying this because on the other two sites you have to be accompanied by the examiner just to go to the toilet. The place was really comfortable. And they only take 8 people in the testing room so it was not too loud. After the exam, I checked my status and it was on hold. i was so scared because I have no idea why it was on hold. Since I got used to failing and retaking the exam that I didn't care much anymore. I was just getting ready on rebooking my test. My status changed on thursday morning. I received an email this afternoon but I could not access the scores because of some error. Just now, my partner woke me up screaming that I passed! I was only aiming for 65 in all bands but God is so good. Now we have 20 points for PR. I am ecstatic! Just be patient and keep on practicing you will achieve your desired scores. I f I gave up on my second try, I would have attained this. Never say die guys. Every exam has its pros and cons, you just have to find which one suits you best. Just keep on trying. I just shared my experience on the sites because it would help to know where you would be most comfortable. Goodluck everyone!
> *regarding my revision, I just gathered most of it from 7bandsweebly.com and on this site. i also took the scored test b before my 2nd test and the scored test a on my third attempt. I scored tests are really helpful in boosting your self confidence and to know your standing. My main mistake was probably just relying on the book I bought and not looking for insights on my first try. And before my second attempt I foocused mainly on speaking. It is important to speak continuously and main pauses should only be after a sentence. I tried pasuing before on commas and it did not do me good. And on retell lecture and describe image just memorize a template so it is easier to speak with no umm, or ahh. Hope that helped. Thank you to everyone who shared their experience and insight.


Hi...great score...
What did you really do for speaking... I attempted three times and speaking score is 64, 48 and 56 respectivel. Appreciate any help. I need 65.


----------



## naive.immigrant

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am taking PTE on *19th *Dec and I am sharing my sample essay writing task here. Can you guys please do critique on that in order to achieve 65+ in my writing task? I will appreciate your efforts.
> 
> 
> "Education is a critical element to the prosperity of any nation. The more educated the people in a country are, the more successful their nation becomes" - what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 
> Education plays significant role in development of any country. Education becomes more important for every people in a country in every facets of their lives. Also, education brings knowledge, skills, power and confidence to a nation. Thus, in my perspective education is far more vital to become a successful country. The ample of reasons have to be considered in this essay to support arguments.
> 
> First, education is powerful weapon for a country because educated people are more knowledgeable, sharp and intelligent, so they can work and incorporates with any national activity in order to make nation reach, healthy and prospirous. However, schools, universities and colleges are great resources for well-trainned vvid professionals, and they can contribute in positive courtesy to help nation.
> 
> Furthermore, education enables people to iterate and think in a constructive way to help each other and build a great country. Also, it assist people to change their way of doing and acting in their routine lives. Moreover, education also brings awareness, positivity, innovative ideas and inspiration to work in collaborative manner which directly make a country successful.
> 
> In conclusion, I would definitely like to state that education is extremely necessity for any country to be a reach and successful.


Education is a critical element to the prosperity of any nation. The more educated the people in a country are, the more successful their nation becomes" - what extent do you agree or disagree?[/COLOR]

Comments in bold to be removed and replaced with proper vocabulary and suitable statements. 

Education plays *significant * /vital role in development of any country. *Education becomes more important for every people in a country in every facets of their lives* , and this is very important facet in every citizen's life. Also, education* brings* inculcates knowledge, skills, power and *confidence* reputation to a nation. Thus, in my perspective education is *far more vital * the first critical step to become a *successful * developed country in all aspects. The *ample of * logical reasons *have to be considered* will be discussed in this essay to support arguments before drawing the conclusion. 

First, education is a powerful *weapon * tool for any country because educated people are more considered as knowledgeable, *sharp* skilled and intelligent, so they can work and incorporates with any national activity in order to make nation *reach* rich, healthy and *prospirous* prosperous. *However*, Furthermore schools, universities and colleges are great resources for well-*trainned vvid* trained and vivid professionals, and they *can* contribute immensely in *positive courtesy* to *help* build nation.

Furthermore, education enables people to iterate and think in a constructive way to help each other and build a great country. Also, it assist people to change their way of doing and acting in their routine lives. Moreover, education also brings awareness, positivity, innovative ideas and inspiration to work in collaborative manner which directly make a country successful.

In conclusion, I *would definitely like to state * believe that education is extremely *necessity* important part for any country to be *a **reach* developed and successful.


----------



## sushantnagpal

NSW SS ? how we can apply


----------



## parthvi

naive.immigrant said:


> Education is a critical element to the prosperity of any nation. The more educated the people in a country are, the more successful their nation becomes" - what extent do you agree or disagree?[/COLOR]
> 
> Comments in bold to be removed and replaced with proper vocabulary and suitable statements.
> 
> Education plays *significant * /vital role in development of any country. *Education becomes more important for every people in a country in every facets of their lives* , and this is very important facet in every citizen's life. Also, education* brings* inculcates knowledge, skills, power and *confidence* reputation to a nation. Thus, in my perspective education is *far more vital * the first critical step to become a *successful * developed country in all aspects. The *ample of * logical reasons *have to be considered* will be discussed in this essay to support arguments before drawing the conclusion.
> 
> First, education is a powerful *weapon * tool for any country because educated people are more considered as knowledgeable, *sharp* skilled and intelligent, so they can work and incorporates with any national activity in order to make nation *reach* rich, healthy and *prospirous* prosperous. *However*, Furthermore schools, universities and colleges are great resources for well-*trainned vvid* trained and vivid professionals, and they *can* contribute immensely in *positive courtesy* to *help* build nation.
> 
> Furthermore, education enables people to iterate and think in a constructive way to help each other and build a great country. Also, it assist people to change their way of doing and acting in their routine lives. Moreover, education also brings awareness, positivity, innovative ideas and inspiration to work in collaborative manner which directly make a country successful.
> 
> In conclusion, I *would definitely like to state * believe that education is extremely *necessity* important part for any country to be *a **reach* developed and successful.


Thanks a lot naive.immigran.These feedback will definitely lead me towards 65+ in writing. Can you advice any further suggestions for PTE writing? Should I prepare generic essay template which I can populate in any essay ?


----------



## Prash2533

Try using google translate when describing an image. If google can understand you, pte can.

My google API does not take retell, it changes it into weird words like retail, rita however if I speak" tell me one thing", it converts exactly. So will it affect my speaking


----------



## nsiramsetty

Is there any delay in getting score report now a days ?. My wife took the exam on 25th and it is still showing Taken-Scores not reportable.

Last time, when I wrote the exam from October 1st 2:30 PM to 5:30 PM, by 6:30 PM same day, I can see Scores Reportable even though PDF didn't opened. I got official mail next day October 2nd morning and PDF is available.

But this time, not sure about what happened, it is showing taken-Scores not reportable even after 3 days. Though it is mentioned 5 days maximum, I am little bit worried whether my wife had done any mistake in exam which is causing this?.

Did any one face this situation?, does it have any relation with US Holidays ?.. i think PTE is managed by UK.

Any clue?


----------



## tommymorninglight

Haychel said:


> Abhayks has already included some fantastic videos about essays, so I wouldn't elaborate too much. I usually just follow a broad structure:
> 
> 1. Introduction
> 2. Rebuttal (optional)
> 3. Main point 1
> 4. Main point 2
> 5. Conclusion
> 
> In the introduction, rephrase the question and *clearly* state your view, whether you agree or disagree. I do not recommend going for the middle position as it is more difficult to write for both sides.
> 
> For the rebuttal paragraph, it is optional. It is just there in case you don't have enough words. Just briefly talk about the points that are opposite of your position so you can rebut them later with stronger main points.
> 
> Other paragraphs should be quite straightforward. Remember to try and use a variety of vocabulary, use academic writing style, and be careful with spelling and grammar.


Mate, how come you got very high score?
Can you tell me ?


----------



## pinkbacxz

Hi,
the same thing happened to me. There are certain words that I pronounce which google cant recognise. Try pronouncing it clearly. If your fluency is high even if your pronunciation is not that high, I believe you can still attain a good score in speaking.


----------



## pinkbacxz

yo007 said:


> Hi...great score...
> What did you really do for speaking... I attempted three times and speaking score is 64, 48 and 56 respectivel. Appreciate any help. I need 65.


I shared some insights earlier. You can check them from my earlier post. Hope you get your desired scores.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Please give tips/links of websites to improve pronunciation. Below are the excerpt from score guide.

"Production of speech sounds in a way that is easily understandable to most regular speakers of the language. Regional or national varieties of English pronunciation are considered correct to the degree that they are easily understandable to most regular speakers of the language."

I feel that I get less scores in pronunciation and hence low speaking score because as per score guide, my pronunciation level is intrusive and getting low score of 2 in pronunciation.

"Many consonants and vowels are mispronounced, resulting in a strong intrusive foreign accent. Listeners may have difficulty understanding about 1/3 of the words. Many consonants may be distorted or omitted. Consonant sequences may be non-English. Stress is placed in a non-English manner; unstressed words may be reduced or omitted and a few syllables added or missed."

What is consonant sequence?


----------



## Lady$Bird

pinkbacxz said:


> I just used an easy template like, "The bar graph/pie chart/line graph illustrates/demonstrates ___________. It also shows_____________. There was an upward/downward trend from_____to______. Overall,_________."
> 
> Retell lec
> According to the speaker/The topic is about_______. He/she added that_____. He/she also explained that______. (Add few details from your notes). Overall/In conclusion_________.
> 
> *I always give a conclusion in all the graphs and in retell lecture. In one graph, I didn't even finish my last sentence because it was really complicated. I read from the pte academic practice book the answer of one student and his answer was perfect but his score was only 89. According to the book, he did not get the maximum score because he did not gave a conclusion.
> *From the first test to the second one, I tried to change the content. I made more meaningful and logical. I thought I was lacking on the content part but I was wrong. Because, I only gained 1 point. I was so frustrated because I cant find a single answer to this question, 'what do I need to change in speaking?'. I tried to read every page of this forum and people kept on saying there should be no fillers like umm, ahhh or long pauses. The fluency is very important. As soon as you hesitate, there will be a huge deduction. In my first two exams, I used a lot of fillers because I was scared that the mic would close. That's why I used templates so I could speak continuously without hesitations or pauses. I took the scored test A the night before my exam and I tried to speak without stops, my scores was 68 in speaking. I was happy with that but I did not realise I could do more than that in the real test. I think I changed my fluency a lot. Even in read aloud, I tried to speak freely. I did not even pause on commas. I think, the computer only accepts pauses on every period and not on commas.
> *Also, I tried recording my voice using google translate. Most of the words I speak, it could not recognise so I changed the way I talked. My pronunciation did not change much but it went up a bit.
> *you probably didn't notice it, but maybe you hesitated a lot when you talked. Try using google translate when describing an image. If google can understand you, pte can.
> *the volume of your voice will not affect your score. On my first try, my friend said I was the loudest she could hear in the centre. On the second one, I tried speaking in my normal tone. On the third one, I got nervous that I might pause so I speak a bit louder. I did not realise I was that loud until the examiner came up to me and gave me a piece of paper saying please lower the volume of your voice. Luckily, I just finished the speaking part.
> *I didn't bother much checking the time when I was practicing on my last exam. I noticed, when speak continuously, the time would be enough.
> *in describe image, dont make it complicated. There will be some complicated graphs but dont bother to describe all the details. I just read the title as my first sentence and followed my template.
> * i also used the cornell note taking strategy in retell lecture and I tried to compose sentences while listening. That was my mistake in retell lecture before. I just said whatever there is in my notes and it did not make any sense because I could not speak and construct the proper sentences while reading it in my notes. I just said whatever words I could read from my notes. Just make 3-4 sentences while listening to the speaker. So when you start speaking the flow will be continuous. And remember to include a conclusion it might help increase your score. Hope that helped. Thank you for appreciating my post. I, too almost gave up. You will get there, dont worry. Goodluck!


Thank you so much for sharing this information. This is really helpful. I think this answers lot of my questions.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Please share the links to xls sheet which listed useful websites for preparation.


----------



## Prash2533

pinkbacxz said:


> Hi,
> the same thing happened to me. There are certain words that I pronounce which google cant recognise. Try pronouncing it clearly. If your fluency is high even if your pronunciation is not that high, I believe you can still attain a good score in speaking.


Thanks, Just gave my Score Test A and got following scores:

Communicative Skills

Listening70
Reading59
Speaking56
Writing77

Enabling Skills

Grammar47
Oral Fluency57
Pronunciation50
Spelling55
Vocabulary60
Written Discourse90

However, strange things happened in score test. 2 of my 3 retell lectures closed after 8 seconds. Not sure whether it was due to 3 sec silence or technical glitch as I kept on speaking continuously and didn't notice why it closed so early.

Can't we see solutions to our questions for scored tests?


----------



## sunny_australia

Thanks, Just gave my Score Test A and got following scores:

Communicative Skills

Listening64
Reading56
Speaking71
Writing56
Enabling Skills

Grammar15
Oral Fluency64
Pronunciation64
Spelling19
Vocabulary55
Written Discourse47

Can any body tell me how to improve reading and writing .


----------



## pras07

Hi guys,

I have my exam on Friday. Can anybody help me score higher marks in writing section?


----------



## Prash2533

In the mock test for Writing section, I was able to see the character count for my summary writing and essay. Would it be visible on actual exam as well?


----------



## Prash2533

sunny_australia said:


> Thanks, Just gave my Score Test A and got following scores:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening64
> Reading56
> Speaking71
> Writing56
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar15
> Oral Fluency64
> Pronunciation64
> Spelling19
> Vocabulary55
> Written Discourse47
> 
> Can any body tell me how to improve reading and writing .


Hi Sunny what exactly you did for speaking. Retell lecture were a nightmare for me


----------



## mandy2137

Guys, 

I am going to attempt my PTE exam on 1st of December, after 2 days. I would like to request to give me some boost as its my 6th attempt. I want to ace this time. Kindly let me know some important information I should care about L, S, W, R in exam.

thanks


----------



## mandy2137

I am falling behind in speaking.


----------



## pras07

mandy2137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am going to attempt my PTE exam on 1st of December, after 2 days. I would like to request to give me some boost as its my 6th attempt. I want to ace this time. Kindly let me know some important information I should care about L, S, W, R in exam.
> 
> thanks


I am writing my exam on Friday but here are some of the tips I would like to give you for last moment preparation.

- Make prep notes for describe image and re-tell lecture. You just need to include trend and what speaker told. Not necessary to cover everything.
- Read all writing stuff 2 times to check grammar and spelling.
- Be calm and patient.


----------



## thinkwise

mandy2137 said:


> I am falling behind in speaking.


Hi Mandy2137,
What was your previous scores/mock test scores in speaking. I have seen some wired in speaking skills although other skills are good(65+).

Pronunciation and oral fluency should be good if you need need good score. 

Especially in speaking, practice is the key to achieve desired scores.


Thanks
Thinkwise


----------



## thinkwise

Prash2533 said:


> In the mock test for Writing section, I was able to see the character count for my summary writing and essay. Would it be visible on actual exam as well?



Hi Mate,
you will be seeing it real exam as well.

Thanks
Thinkwise.


----------



## thinkwise

yo007 said:


> Does anyone know if Online English Trainer,English Speaking Classes Online,Proof Reading Online is helpful for speaking??
> After three attempts of PTE and not able to cross speaking... 64, 48, 56  I was thinking to join only for speaking part.
> Appreciate any help.


Hi Mate,

What is your enabling scores in speaking?

Thanks
Thinkwise.


----------



## pinkbacxz

Prash2533 said:


> Thanks, Just gave my Score Test A and got following scores:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening70
> Reading59
> Speaking56
> Writing77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar47
> Oral Fluency57
> Pronunciation50
> Spelling55
> Vocabulary60
> Written Discourse90
> 
> However, strange things happened in score test. 2 of my 3 retell lectures closed after 8 seconds. Not sure whether it was due to 3 sec silence or technical glitch as I kept on speaking continuously and didn't notice why it closed so early.
> 
> Can't we see solutions to our questions for scored tests?


That happened to me as well in scored test b. I changed my headset, the volume was too low I think. As soon as I changed it, it was okay.


----------



## pinkbacxz

Prash2533 said:


> In the mock test for Writing section, I was able to see the character count for my summary writing and essay. Would it be visible on actual exam as well?


Yes you will see the word count in the actual exam.


----------



## trtran01

I got shocked after the online scored test. The result is too too low. Have one got the same situation but still got the good Result?


----------



## rajwin502

pras07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have my exam on Friday. Can anybody help me score higher marks in writing section?


You will score well if:
Writing :
The number of words contained in your essay are between 260 to 300.
You write relevant to the topic.
This is judged only by keywords related to the topic. You score well even if you write off-topic but contains keywords related to the essay subject. 
Did your essay contain/restate the key words on the given topic.*
Remember this is a software assessment, not done by human.*
So, what does the software look for? 
Number of words.*
Key words related to the topic.*
Spellings.*
Grammatical errors. 
These are the only basis for the software to assess your quality of writing

Speaking:
% of number of words 'read out' to the total number of words in the*
passage is high in read aloud section. 
Minimum number of words /sentences repeated.*
Minimum/ no fumbling. Read fluently without pause.*
Clear pronunciation. Each word clearly pronounced, does not sound like two words are connected that software cannot detect.*
Emphasis/ stress on key words. Give a second pause after a full stop.*
Unwritten rule is - speak with energy as though you are teaching a group of students or addressing a large audience.*
If a mistake is made, move ahead, don't try to correct yourself.*
Steady reading pace - not too fast nor too slow.


----------



## rajrajinin

trtran01 said:


> I got shocked after the online scored test. The result is too too low. Have one got the same situation but still got the good Result?


Dont worry about mock test score, few months back one member got dismal score in mock test, in actual he got 79+ in all sections. 

Dont fret on this and keep practising.


----------



## trtran01

rajrajinin said:


> Dont worry about mock test score, few months back one member got dismal score in mock test, in actual he got 79+ in all sections.
> 
> Dont fret on this and keep practising.


Thank you so much for your quick respond. I got only 52  . My exam is on Tuesday next week. 

Dont know what is happening with me?? :confused2:


----------



## rajrajinin

trtran01 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick respond. I got only 52  . My exam is on Tuesday next week.
> 
> Dont know what is happening with me?? :confused2:


Actual test is more liberal as far as marking is concerned. Just keep practising and sit for the exam confidently.


----------



## trtran01

rajrajinin said:


> Actual test is more liberal as far as marking is concerned. Just keep practising and sit for the exam confidently.


Have you been the same situation? :juggle:


----------



## rajrajinin

trtran01 said:


> Have you been the same situation? :juggle:


Well not really, i wanted 65+ and got it in first attempt. my mock test were around 60s. Actual score was around 75ish.

Cheers.


----------



## pras07

Here I wrote one essay. Can anybody please take a let me know whether I am on correct direction in order to score 79+

It is often said that over packing is becoming a trend now in competitive market. I tend to believe that consumers should step forward to decline such products that focus on over packaging only instead of original quality of the product. Some assertions are referred below to support my opinion.

There are those who say that manufacturers should control the over packing. Companies analyze the market and offer shimmering wrappers in packaging to attract more customers as competition is reaching its heights nowadays, but they should not forget their role in the society. They are responsible to nurture the society. Hence, they should target the quality of products. A good illustration of this is a biscuit packet, which contains three layers of packing and then biscuits will be in a small plastic tray. Such plastic wrappers and trays are unfriendly to environment. Manufacturers should actually understand the environment values, and at the same time focus on quality with simple paper packaging.

On the contrary, consumers can play a vital role to decline such trend. They should check the product's ingredients carefully and expiry dates before picking one. It is undeniable that packaging is always added in the product's cost. Manufacturers have a whole bag of marketing tricks to sell their products, but its consumer who can decide wisely which product to choose. They should not purchase over-packed products until it is really required. For instance, milk need to be packed with several layers to remain its freshness. Such product's packing is absolutely justified.

To summarize, over packaging has really detrimental effects to our society and environment, however, as far as I am concerned, consumers need to think about the positive and negative effects before making a purchase.


----------



## parthvi

Hi 
I am using google translate for speaking practice, but seems google translate not able to translate all my spoken words accurately with punctuations. Does it affect my score in real PTE speaking exam?


----------



## enygma

enygma said:


> I got my PTE-A results and missed my target score in Speaking (needed 79+).
> Plan to take it up again in next couple of weeks, need suggestions on how can I improve my score in speaking:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening 82
> Reading 85
> Speaking 68
> Writing 83
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 75
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Thanks


Got the results of my 2nd attempt today, disappointed yet again:

Reading - 90
Listening - 85
Writing - 90
Speaking - 65

Enabling Skills:
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 60
Pronunciation 55
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 79

Again missed the 79+ mark in Speaking.

This is crazy, I thought I did well this time around but something somewhere is just not going right and the scariest part is, i have no clue where am I going wrong hence not sure where to focus.

I really don't know what to do next, I picked up PTE coz I couldn't score beyond 7 in Writing in IELTS (IELTS: LSRW-8.5/8.5/8.5/7) and knew it would not be easy reaching 8 as I have real problem writing with pen/pencil (very slow, bad handwriting etc.). 

Overall this was my third attempt 1 IELTS+2 PTE and nothing has changed for me, Yes my scores in Writing have improved a lot but my Speaking scores have sunk way below par.

Not sure if I should appear again for PTE without knowing where am I going wrong, looks like end of road for my Oz dreams here.


----------



## wolfskin

enygma said:


> Got the results of my 2nd attempt today, disappointed yet again:
> 
> Reading - 90
> Listening - 85
> Writing - 90
> Speaking - 65
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 60
> Pronunciation 55
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Again missed the 79+ mark in Speaking.
> 
> This is crazy, I thought I did well this time around but something somewhere is just not going right and the scariest part is, i have no clue where am I going wrong hence not sure where to focus.


The clue is in your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation score ! Hope that helps


----------



## doha_exp2011

Hey All,

Seems like most of the people in this forum facing problem with speaking but performing well with remaining sections. But in my case it is vice versa. In my actual PTE exam i terribly failed in R,W and L section and i have got very poor marks with R-56,L-48,W-51,S-79.

Any advice on how to achieve 65 on each of these areas?


----------



## yavinjindal

I am facing same, Appeared 3 times and result was 57 Marks then 59 Marks and last 52 Marks. Dont know whats going wrong.


----------



## AUZI

oskyimporto said:


> Hi guys!
> Quick question!
> How long does it take for the PTE score to reach DBIP?
> I sent my score from the webpage like 10 days ago but just called DBIP and said they haven't received anything yet.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 

i am facing same issue. i have submitted through PTE website and CO informed that he could not see result. how did you resolve this issue. pls kindly advise.
thanks


----------



## raseen1978

Try to do well in your speaking, or be ready for a heart attack, PTE takes you on ride in speaking while IELTS take you in a ride in 0.5 score.


----------



## Rab nawaz

enygma said:


> Got the results of my 2nd attempt today, disappointed yet again:
> 
> Reading - 90
> Listening - 85
> Writing - 90
> Speaking - 65
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 60
> Pronunciation 55
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Again missed the 79+ mark in Speaking.
> 
> This is crazy, I thought I did well this time around but something somewhere is just not going right and the scariest part is, i have no clue where am I going wrong hence not sure where to focus.
> 
> I really don't know what to do next, I picked up PTE coz I couldn't score beyond 7 in Writing in IELTS (IELTS: LSRW-8.5/8.5/8.5/7) and knew it would not be easy reaching 8 as I have real problem writing with pen/pencil (very slow, bad handwriting etc.).
> 
> Overall this was my third attempt 1 IELTS+2 PTE and nothing has changed for me, Yes my scores in Writing have improved a lot but my Speaking scores have sunk way below par.
> 
> Not sure if I should appear again for PTE without knowing where am I going wrong, looks like end of road for my Oz dreams here.



What a harf luck for u bro i always got 90 in speaking but never got 65 in reading and writing ..... U can send me personal message i can help u in speaking if u want.


----------



## Rab nawaz

raseen1978 said:


> Try to do well in your speaking, or be ready for a heart attack, PTE takes you on ride in speaking while IELTS take you in a ride in 0.5 score.


I dont know whats going on bro i always got 90 in speaking more than 4 time but never got 65 in writing and reading i had attempt 4 times already.


----------



## Thunder123

I took PTE 4 times now and not able to get 79+ in all the four sections. Below are my scores
1st 2nd 3rd 4th
Communicative Skills
Listening. 76. 80. 73. 82 
Reading. 69 85 76 75
Speaking. 61. 73. 76. 90
Writing. 77 81 74 74

Enabling Skills
Grammar. 80. 87. 83. 65
Oral Fluency. 72 81 75 89
Pronunciation. 30. 58. 52. 70 
Spelling. 87. 67 19 18
Vocabulary. 82 . 80. 80. 57
Written Discourse. 60. 55 78 79

Please advise what should I do now. I'm really frustrated with the PTE. I also took IELTS 3 times.


----------



## enygma

Rab nawaz said:


> What a harf luck for u bro i always got 90 in speaking but never got 65 in reading and writing ..... U can send me personal message i can help u in speaking if u want.


Thanks mate, sure will ping you over IM.


----------



## Lady$Bird

enygma said:


> Got the results of my 2nd attempt today, disappointed yet again:
> 
> Reading - 90
> Listening - 85
> Writing - 90
> Speaking - 65
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 60
> Pronunciation 55
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Again missed the 79+ mark in Speaking.
> 
> This is crazy, I thought I did well this time around but something somewhere is just not going right and the scariest part is, i have no clue where am I going wrong hence not sure where to focus.
> 
> I really don't know what to do next, I picked up PTE coz I couldn't score beyond 7 in Writing in IELTS (IELTS: LSRW-8.5/8.5/8.5/7) and knew it would not be easy reaching 8 as I have real problem writing with pen/pencil (very slow, bad handwriting etc.).
> 
> Overall this was my third attempt 1 IELTS+2 PTE and nothing has changed for me, Yes my scores in Writing have improved a lot but my Speaking scores have sunk way below par.
> 
> Not sure if I should appear again for PTE without knowing where am I going wrong, looks like end of road for my Oz dreams here.


I do understand the situation. Looks like we are facing the same issue.


----------



## Meena20

Hi,

I have given exam on Nov 22nd in Chopra's Bangalore. Till now I didn't get the results. Can anyone tell me how many days it will take to get the results .


----------



## ginni

enygma said:


> Got the results of my 2nd attempt today, disappointed yet again:
> 
> Reading - 90
> Listening - 85
> Writing - 90
> Speaking - 65
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 60
> Pronunciation 55
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Again missed the 79+ mark in Speaking.
> 
> This is crazy, I thought I did well this time around but something somewhere is just not going right and the scariest part is, i have no clue where am I going wrong hence not sure where to focus.
> 
> I really don't know what to do next, I picked up PTE coz I couldn't score beyond 7 in Writing in IELTS (IELTS: LSRW-8.5/8.5/8.5/7) and knew it would not be easy reaching 8 as I have real problem writing with pen/pencil (very slow, bad handwriting etc.).
> 
> Overall this was my third attempt 1 IELTS+2 PTE and nothing has changed for me, Yes my scores in Writing have improved a lot but my Speaking scores have sunk way below par.
> 
> Not sure if I should appear again for PTE without knowing where am I going wrong, looks like end of road for my Oz dreams here.


I think you should consult a good tutor in your city. This will help you get through your weakness. In speaking, more emphasis is given on fluency and punctuation. So, target on these things. Don't loose hope. Many people here are trying to achieve this.


----------



## auseager

Hi All,

Does the partner need to take english test along with ACS assessment to contribute 5 points to the main applicant??


----------



## rkoushik2000

auseager said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the partner need to take english test along with ACS assessment to contribute 5 points to the main applicant??


If you are not claiming partner skills, then you can show that your partner studied in English medium. Get a letter from her university stating that her medium of instruction is English...


----------



## rohansingh2323

auseager said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the partner need to take english test along with ACS assessment to contribute 5 points to the main applicant??



Yes for partner skill your partner needs to score 50 in each section in PTE exam or 6 points each section in IELTS. ACS skill assessment also required. Please remember you are your partner ANZCO code should be in same SOL then only you will get 5 points as partner skill.


----------



## rkoushik2000

Hi All,

I have got my PR and making my preps to go to oz by mid of next year. Though i have fewer threads and lesser posts to my credit, I owe a lot to this community for helping me get things right and I have also got a decent score in PTE . so, as part of giving back to the community, I thought I should help you guys on clearing PTE. So, please shoot your questions here, I will try with my best efforts to help you cross through the struggle. 

Please ask your questions only here and don't PM me as open discussions here will help many aspirants.


----------



## Thunder123

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my PR and making my preps to go to oz by mid of next year. Though i have fewer threads and lesser posts to my credit, I owe a lot to this community for helping me get things right and I have also got a decent score in PTE . so, as part of giving back to the community, I thought I should help you guys on clearing PTE. So, please shoot your questions here, I will try with my best efforts to help you cross through the struggle.
> 
> Please ask your questions only here and don't PM me as open discussions here will help many aspirants.


Hi,

Please share ur strategy for reading as well the writing section and what training materials u followed.


----------



## nilesh.ind

Usually, you get your results on the next day itself.
Try to login on Pearson website and check if scorecard is present.
Try to ask to the Chopra's office as they must have received update.


Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have given exam on Nov 22nd in Chopra's Bangalore. Till now I didn't get the results. Can anyone tell me how many days it will take to get the results .


----------



## ahsenshah

dear members,

I am new to this forum i want to know if PTE-A take exam in Pakistan?


----------



## nilesh.ind

Just read in some other posts that unfortunately PTE exam is not held in Pakistan. Probably you might want to confirm from officials.


ahsenshah said:


> dear members,
> 
> I am new to this forum i want to know if PTE-A take exam in Pakistan?


----------



## Manish Matta

Hello All,

Thanks to the suggestions in this thread, I was able to score 85 in PTE (L-90 R-79 S-90 W-81).
Couple of questions though, Would really appreciate if someone could help.

First, Is it necessary to have a score of 8 in each subject to get 20 points? If yes, then is 79 equivalent to an 8 in IELTS? Because I think I can claim 20 points from this score.

Thanks
Manish


----------



## pras07

Manish Matta said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks to the suggestions in this thread, I was able to score 85 in PTE (L-90 R-79 S-90 W-81).
> Couple of questions though, Would really appreciate if someone could help.
> 
> First, Is it necessary to have a score of 8 in each subject to get 20 points? If yes, then is 79 equivalent to an 8 in IELTS? Because I think I can claim 20 points from this score.
> 
> Thanks
> Manish


Hi Manish,

Yes, 79 required in each module in order to claim 20 points and you can as your lowest score is 79 in reading so enjoy your day today 

Would you mind in sharing your strategy for writing and reading sections?

thanks,
Prashant


----------



## ShermD

Thunder123 said:


> I took PTE 4 times now and not able to get 79+ in all the four sections. Below are my scores
> 1st 2nd 3rd 4th
> Communicative Skills
> Listening. 76. 80. 73. 82
> Reading. 69 85 76 75
> Speaking. 61. 73. 76. 90
> Writing. 77 81 74 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar. 80. 87. 83. 65
> Oral Fluency. 72 81 75 89
> Pronunciation. 30. 58. 52. 70
> Spelling. 87. 67 19 18
> Vocabulary. 82 . 80. 80. 57
> Written Discourse. 60. 55 78 79
> 
> Please advise what should I do now. I'm really frustrated with the PTE. I also took IELTS 3 times.


how did you improve your pronunciation skills from 30 marks to 70 marks  .. there must be a trick .. what's the trick? please help me, I'm struggling to improve my pronunciation .. I usually get the pronunciation of 35-40 .. 

and, how on earth did you decrease the marks for the spellings from 87 to as low as 18 , that's why your writing scores are lower than the first attempt. The trick here is: never write the words that you don't know the spellings of.


----------



## binny

Manish Matta said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks to the suggestions in this thread, I was able to score 85 in PTE (L-90 R-79 S-90 W-81).
> Couple of questions though, Would really appreciate if someone could help.
> 
> First, Is it necessary to have a score of 8 in each subject to get 20 points? If yes, then is 79 equivalent to an 8 in IELTS? Because I think I can claim 20 points from this score.
> 
> Thanks
> Manish


Congratulations Manish for such good score. You can claim 20 points with this.

May I know, in which Delhi center you gave the PTE -- Pearson or Global Opportunities.
Which one is better?

As you got full 90 in speaking, can you help us by sharing your strategies and points to be taken care of specially in speaking. 

Thanks..


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear recent test takers,
Please post your essay topics here in the forum, Even though they are repeated.


----------



## gaja2710

manish matta said:


> hello all,
> 
> thanks to the suggestions in this thread, i was able to score 85 in pte (l-90 r-79 s-90 w-81).
> Couple of questions though, would really appreciate if someone could help.
> 
> First, is it necessary to have a score of 8 in each subject to get 20 points? If yes, then is 79 equivalent to an 8 in ielts? Because i think i can claim 20 points from this score.
> 
> Thanks
> manish


congrats manish


----------



## Satish P

Guys i need some information. My wife has done mba and everything before that in english medium. I wanted to know that does she require to give an english exam or a letter from the university is enough. Also please let me know is one letter from the last university enough or do we have to take individual letters right from high school to till date.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pras07

Satish P said:


> Guys i need some information. My wife has done mba and everything before that in english medium. I wanted to know that does she require to give an english exam or a letter from the university is enough. Also please let me know is one letter from the last university enough or do we have to take individual letters right from high school to till date.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well, whether you had English medium education or not the immigration department needs a language certificate.

Only way to opt out that if you are meeting with enough points without language requirements.


----------



## lonelyheartz

can someone please post the recent essay topics from PTE exams?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShermD

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont know whats going on bro i always got 90 in speaking more than 4 time but never got 65 in writing and reading i had attempt 4 times already.


If you post the snap shot of your score reports, I will tell you a workaround to get 70+ although you sucks at writing.


----------



## pras07

lonelyheartz said:


> can someone please post the recent essay topics from PTE exams?
> Thanks in advance.


Follow this link

PTE-Academic Most Repeated Essay Types With Short Cut Points - All Infi


----------



## pras07

ShermD said:


> If you post the snap shot of your score reports, I will tell you a workaround to get 70+ although you sucks at writing.


I gave scored test A and here are the results, however, I couldn't answer many questions here.

Overall Score: 55

Communicative Skills

Listening - 56
Reading - 52
Speaking - 59
Writing - 55

Enabling Skills

Grammar - 47
Oral Fluency - 57
Pronunciation - 48
Spelling - 55
Vocabulary - 60
Written Discourse - 47

My target is 79 in each. Please guide me how and where to improve.

thanks in adv
Prash


----------



## Manish Matta

Hi Prashant,

Ironic that you are asking suggestions about the two sections where I scored the least 

For Reading, I was too slow so could not finish the last two questions in time and ended up just guessing. So, only suggestion is to be quicker.

As far as writing is concerned, I had in mind that since this is a software generated score, the content would not matter as much as the grammar, complete sentences and a few big words.

Also, for overall improvement, I would suggest to pay more emphasis on mock tests and practice rather than studying those manuals which I have seen people just trying to mug up.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## Manish Matta

gaja2710 said:


> congrats manish


Thanks


----------



## CaTDaDa

Hi Guys,

Just taken my PTE in Singapore test centre yesterday 30 Nov 2015

quite sad missed the speaking by 3 points to get 65.

The test center was small however there was 1 candidate which speak very loudly during the speaking section that disrupted my thoughts.

PTE A 30 Nov
L- 72
R- 70
S- 62
W- 67

Score Test B
L- 69
R- 65
S- 67
W- 67

Plan to re-take the test again.


----------



## pras07

Manish Matta said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> Ironic that you are asking suggestions about the two sections where I scored the least
> 
> For Reading, I was too slow so could not finish the last two questions in time and ended up just guessing. So, only suggestion is to be quicker.
> 
> As far as writing is concerned, I had in mind that since this is a software generated score, the content would not matter as much as the grammar, complete sentences and a few big words.
> 
> Also, for overall improvement, I would suggest to pay more emphasis on mock tests and practice rather than studying those manuals which I have seen people just trying to mug up.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


Thank you very much Manish for your reply. Would you mind sharing your mobile number over PM to discuss few things? I have my exam scheduled on coming Friday.


----------



## Manish Matta

binny said:


> Congratulations Manish for such good score. You can claim 20 points with this.
> 
> May I know, in which Delhi center you gave the PTE -- Pearson or Global Opportunities.
> Which one is better?
> 
> As you got full 90 in speaking, can you help us by sharing your strategies and points to be taken care of specially in speaking.
> 
> Thanks..


Thanks for confirming the points.

My test center was Pearson in Yusuf Sarai. Since, I got the result in my first attempt I wouldn't know about the other center.
I would not suggest the Yusuf Sarai center though as the chairs are very close and you can hear everyone speaking which causes a lot of disturbance. Also, the pen's they provided stopped working 2 times in the middle of the exam, so that was distracting too.

Just speak clearly, with clear pronunciation and correct grammar. Do not focus on the quality of the content you are speaking, because a software will not judge the content. Just take pauses at commas, speak full sentences with correct grammar.

All the best.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi,
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to have an set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?

<deleted quote from banned user> - kaju/moderator


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi,
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to have an set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?



raj12.agrwal said:


> My Two Cents to PTE
> 
> My Score : R/W/L/S : All 90s. Overall : 90.
> 
> My IELTS History : Band 8 Overall several times, though Writing 7.5 most of the times.
> 
> What Books I referred : The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> 
> Online : ptepractice.com/ I subscribed for a month and then took one practice test where i scored above 80 consistently.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1) You need to be familiar with the exam pattern.
> 2) PTE is a time-intensive test, so if you do not take time to handle your time very well, you will land in big trouble.
> 3) The practice exam( i would recommend that as it's cheap) is tougher than the actual exam.
> and would give you a good idea where you can improve.
> 4) Check spellings in what you write, else, it would really reflect pretty poorly on your overall score.
> 5) List to recordings in the book i recommended, and it would give you an idea of what is expected in the exam.
> 6) Don't worry too much about " Describe image" as regardless of how you assess yourself, the computer always scores you better.
> 7) Try not to use the same words repetitively.
> 8)Be careful with re-arranging paragraphs and re-ordering sentences as they are not scored the way you think( look it up if you don't know).


----------



## indy2aus

*Essay approach tips*

All,

I got one essay in my today's test and I have written below at highlevel may not be exact, Kindly review. I wrote exactly 299 words. In fact I got 310 words, but I had to cut down to 299 to kiss limit. 

I marked connectors, cohesion with transition from statement to statement and paragraph to paragraphs. I hope this helps others.

Question: Internet advantages & disadvantages, Is it good or bad progress what is your opinion. 

Over the last two decades, due to advent of technology Internet has become backbone in all our lifestyle and work. On the contrary, *this Internet *advancement has many impacts on individuals and society. In this essay, *this development *disadvantages will be scrutinized in detail before drawing the conclusion. 

*Firstly, *Internet, or online development, has created serious privacy issue. *For example,* Our employers, or prospective employers or banks or any entity, can collect all our personal information and can use against individuals if anyone wants to control that particular individual.* Moreover,* all information is available on line, good mafia network can be built by having referrals in various organizations. *Therefore*, Internet is a serious threat to personal privacy as this impacts performance and merit.

*Besides serious threat*, blogs or forums can be used as a ploy for online bullying and marketing purposes. *For instance*, recently one of my friend created half a dozen dummy ids in forum - surprisingly doesn't need individual details- and broadcasted fault exams results. *Because of these cheap tricks*, innocent people believe these results are too good to be true. These people keep attempting with the hope of to secure good scores. *This has helped* one bloody organization to make huge money. *Thus,* this shows height of the issue with the Internet.

*Finally, it * encourages lazy persons to control internet content and information. *For example*, my boss has got good control in doing bullying on one person for his personal sadistic thirst and ego. Just *because *there was a fight between him and manager, he tried to spoil candidate life using his mafia networks. *This is *very damaging to the progress of whole society. What will happen if *it* falls in wrong hands. 

*In conclusion*, *based on above pragmatic irrefutable examples*,which happened to me, I believe Internet has created a new platform to rogues and criminals, those are within us and among us in the name of bosses.


----------



## pras07

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I got one essay in my today's test and I have written below at highlevel may not be exact, Kindly review. I wrote exactly 299 words. In fact I got 310 words, but I had to cut down to 299 to kiss limit.
> 
> I marked connectors, cohesion with transition from statement to statement and paragraph to paragraphs. I hope this helps others.
> 
> Question: Internet advantages & disadvantages, Is it good or bad progress what is your opinion.
> 
> Over the last two decades, due to advent of technology Internet has become backbone in all our lifestyle and work. On the contrary, *this Internet *advancement has many impacts on individuals and society. In this essay, *this development *disadvantages will be scrutinized in detail before drawing the conclusion.
> 
> *Firstly, *Internet, or online development, has created serious privacy issue. *For example,* Our employers, or prospective employers or banks or any entity, can collect all our personal information and can use against individuals if anyone wants to control that particular individual.* Moreover,* all information is available on line, good mafia network can be built by having referrals in various organizations. *Therefore*, Internet is a serious threat to personal privacy as this impacts performance and merit.
> 
> *Besides serious threat*, blogs or forums can be used as a ploy for online bullying and marketing purposes. *For instance*, recently one of my friend created half a dozen dummy ids in forum - surprisingly doesn't need individual details- and broadcasted fault exams results. *Because of these cheap tricks*, innocent people believe these results are too good to be true. These people keep attempting with the hope of to secure good scores. *This has helped* one bloody organization to make huge money. *Thus,* this shows height of the issue with the Internet.
> 
> *Finally, it encourages lazy persons to control internet content and information. For example, my boss has got good control in doing bullying on one person for his personal sadistic thirst and ego. Just because there was fight between him and manager, he tried to spoil candidate life using his mafia networks. This is very damaging to the progress of whole society. What will happen if it falls in wrong hands.
> 
> In conclusion, based on above pragmatic irrefutable examples,which happened to me, I believe Internet has created a new platform to rogues and criminals.*


*

Sorry to say but essay quality is not up to the mark.*


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi,

Have got your results?
Can you please tell me how much you scored in your practiceA, PracticeB and Real exams. This would be helpful for me to have an set the right expectation on my real test score(FYI, I have completed the practice exams A and B). I knew the scores may vary from person to person, but still I would like to know about it.

PracticeA - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
PracticeB - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?
RealExam - L - ? , R - ?, S - ? , W - ?



indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I got one essay in my today's test and I have written below at highlevel may not be exact, Kindly review. I wrote exactly 299 words. In fact I got 310 words, but I had to cut down to 299 to kiss limit.
> 
> I marked connectors, cohesion with transition from statement to statement and paragraph to paragraphs. I hope this helps others.
> 
> Question: Internet advantages & disadvantages, Is it good or bad progress what is your opinion.
> 
> Over the last two decades, due to advent of technology Internet has become backbone in all our lifestyle and work. On the contrary, *this Internet *advancement has many impacts on individuals and society. In this essay, *this development *disadvantages will be scrutinized in detail before drawing the conclusion.
> 
> *Firstly, *Internet, or online development, has created serious privacy issue. *For example,* Our employers, or prospective employers or banks or any entity, can collect all our personal information and can use against individuals if anyone wants to control that particular individual.* Moreover,* all information is available on line, good mafia network can be built by having referrals in various organizations. *Therefore*, Internet is a serious threat to personal privacy as this impacts performance and merit.
> 
> *Besides serious threat*, blogs or forums can be used as a ploy for online bullying and marketing purposes. *For instance*, recently one of my friend created half a dozen dummy ids in forum - surprisingly doesn't need individual details- and broadcasted fault exams results. *Because of these cheap tricks*, innocent people believe these results are too good to be true. These people keep attempting with the hope of to secure good scores. *This has helped* one bloody organization to make huge money. *Thus,* this shows height of the issue with the Internet.
> 
> *Finally, it * encourages lazy persons to control internet content and information. *For example*, my boss has got good control in doing bullying on one person for his personal sadistic thirst and ego. Just *because *there was a fight between him and manager, he tried to spoil candidate life using his mafia networks. *This is *very damaging to the progress of whole society. What will happen if *it* falls in wrong hands.
> 
> *In conclusion*, *based on above pragmatic irrefutable examples*,which happened to me, I believe Internet has created a new platform to rogues and criminals, those are within us and among us in the name of bosses.


----------



## indy2aus

pras07 said:


> Sorry to say but essay quality is not up to the mark.


Thanks! Computer doesn't check all those. It checks only connectors and grammar spellings, Cohesion. I hope that is met. If not, please let me know where should I improve.


----------



## pras07

indy2aus said:


> Thanks! Computer doesn't check all those. It checks only connectors and grammar spellings, Cohesion. I hope that is met. If not, please let me know where should I improve.


Well, language looks very casual. If it checks only connectors, grammar and vocab then you are good to go. Hope you will achieve your scores this time 

PM me your mobile number. I am also in Bangalore and giving exam on coming Friday. Wanted to discuss few things.


----------



## indy2aus

pras07 said:


> Well, language looks very casual. If it checks only connectors, grammar and vocab then you are good to go. Hope you will achieve your scores this time
> 
> PM me your mobile number. I am also in Bangalore and giving exam on coming Friday. Wanted to discuss few things.


Can you please post your essay here? I want to see the differences. I never said this time or last time. I am wondering how you know this.


----------



## Prash2533

My score status is displaying as Delivery Successful - On hold. What does it mean?


----------



## Prash2533

rubystar.dia said:


> Folks,
> 
> I notched 90/90/90/90 in all sections today. What a wonderful day. Now I have 80 points and will apply for 261312 category. I hope I will be first in queue.
> 
> One advise. Don't give up. Keep trying. You will make one day. IELTS is most stupid exam and I am out from them. Also TOEFL is corrupt exam. These are my views after several attempts.
> 
> Thanks to this forum a lot. All material is available and you don't need anything outside this thread.
> 
> Going for party guys. I will post later in detail.


Congrats Party HARD. You deserve that.


----------



## Thunder123

ShermD said:


> how did you improve your pronunciation skills from 30 marks to 70 marks  .. there must be a trick .. what's the trick? please help me, I'm struggling to improve my pronunciation .. I usually get the pronunciation of 35-40 ..
> 
> and, how on earth did you decrease the marks for the spellings from 87 to as low as 18 , that's why your writing scores are lower than the first attempt. The trick here is: never write the words that you don't know the spellings of.


Well I just made a conscious effort to speak loud,clear a with enthusiasm. This help me to score better in Speaking. For spelling Iam sure that I have improved personally,but in my last two attempts I have scored badly. Still surprised to see the low score.


----------



## andreyx108b

<Quote deleted> kaju/moderator

How many attempts did you have?


----------



## indy2aus

andreyx108b said:


> How many attempts did you have?


Andy, please help me on TOEFL. I desperately need 7 band now.


----------



## binny

Thanks Manish for your suggestions, will surely take these points in mind.


----------



## Ajeet

indy2aus said:


> Andy, please help me on TOEFL. I desperately need 7 band now.


 Full sympathies with you. I can fully understand your frustration. You are so close but yet so far. But don't give up.

There is only one person who can help you and that's YOU! All I can say is practice, practice and more practice. Practice the full length tests in real exam situation without any distractions. Always analyse your results to improve your test taking abilities.

Good luck


----------



## gaja2710

rubystar.dia said:


> Folks,
> 
> I notched 90/90/90/90 in all sections today. What a wonderful day. Now I have 80 points and will apply for 261312 category. I hope I will be first in queue.
> 
> One advise. Don't give up. Keep trying. You will make one day. IELTS is most stupid exam and I am out from them. Also TOEFL is corrupt exam. These are my views after several attempts.
> 
> Thanks to this forum a lot. All material is available and you don't need anything outside this thread.
> 
> Going for party guys. I will post later in detail.


Wow, great score.
Can u send me material u used to prepare?


----------



## lonelyheartz

pras07 said:


> Follow this link
> 
> PTE-Academic Most Repeated Essay Types With Short Cut Points - All Infi


Hi pras07,

Thanks for the list.

I actually have this full list but was specifically looking for recent topics that appeared in the exam within last 1 month.

Thanks anyway. Cheers!


----------



## suruworks

indy2aus said:


> Sorry Bro. If I communicated wrongly and hurt you. I didn't mean to detract and defame anyone here.
> 
> My worry is lot of people are not getting score and everyday people post like all 90. Where will we go? many people think that they are junk and scold themselves.
> 
> As far as I know, scoring 90 is real impossible in PTE. Forget about 90, 65 itself. Because, in my last exam I got some kind of animal which I have never seen in my life. I am not sure how this is related to English though.
> 
> So, please keep in my mind certain posts on others as well.


Mate, I seriously feel you need to work on your English rather than posting against PTE here and I am saying this after reading many of your posts.

It would be better if you can channelize this energy in preparing for the exam and stop demoralizing other people here.


----------



## hemaa

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi pras07,
> 
> Thanks for the list.
> 
> I actually have this full list but was specifically looking for recent topics that appeared in the exam within last 1 month.
> 
> Thanks anyway. Cheers!


Many employers allow their employees to make decision about their services and products.Discuss about the advantage and disadvantage of this /


----------



## tchinyi

indy2aus said:


> I agree. I am happy to improve. But the problem is, I got near to 85 in some cases, near to 65 in some cases. It keeps changning. Also my enabling scores are astonishingly near to 90.
> 
> Anyway, I accept I need to improve. But the question is on what.


maybe try to attend some express english class specialize for PTE exam ?


----------



## hemaa

indy2aus said:


> I agree. I am happy to improve. But the problem is, I got near to 85 in some cases, near to 65 in some cases. It keeps changning. Also my enabling scores are astonishingly near to 90.
> 
> Anyway, I accept I need to improve. But the question is on what.



Hi, I would suggest you can go for a coaching class for PTE. With their experience they might help you by saying where you are lagging or what you have to improve. Again as everyone already suggested there are lot of inconsistency in PTE scoring. so luck also plays a role . This is a suggestion from my personal experience but its upto you to decide. coz instead of spending 10 k each time without knowing the areas of improvement , I feel its better to go for training once n chk if that helps. Now don't complain am here to promote PTE training just kidding am also in same boat as urs but my trainer's input is helping me a lot.


----------



## pras07

hemaa said:


> Hi, I would suggest you can go for a coaching class for PTE. With their experience they might help you by saying where you are lagging or what you have to improve. Again as everyone already suggested there are lot of inconsistency in PTE scoring. so luck also plays a role . This is a suggestion from my personal experience but its upto you to decide. coz instead of spending 10 k each time without knowing the areas of improvement , I feel its better to go for training once n chk if that helps. Now don't complain am here to promote PTE training just kidding am also in same boat as urs but my trainer's input is helping me a lot.



Hemaa where are you going in Bangalore? I am also based in Bangalore. Let me know the details please.


----------



## suruworks

indy2aus said:


> I agree. I am happy to improve. But the problem is, I got near to 85 in some cases, near to 65 in some cases. It keeps changning. Also my enabling scores are astonishingly near to 90.
> 
> Anyway, I accept I need to improve. But the question is on what.


I am not an SME but as Hemma suggested, coaching might help. One thing I have observed from your posts is you always seem to be in a hurry (this might be because of your basic nature) and forget to put on paper what you have thought in your mind; So in your mind, you are correct but on paper it is not quite true.

e.g. you had replied to someone's high score and your last statement there was: 'Because, anyone create screenshots without details.'

In your mind, you would have thought 'Anyone *CAN *create Screenshots' but since you were in a hurry or thinking about what to write next, you forgot to put '*CAN*'.

As I said earlier, I am not an SME but concentrating on these little things and doing proof reading would definitely help you.

Also, luck plays a part everywhere, be it IELTS or PTE-A or even surviving in the tough and relatively small market in Australia. It's just the beginning; There are a lot more challenges awaiting you once you are done with this and where you will feel other's luck is better than yours. Hence getting demoralized is not an option; I know a person who has given IELTS 7 times and didn't get through but got 65 in the first attempt of PTE-A. His luck worked in PTE-A but not in IELTS, just that he was persistent.

I guess I would score good in essay next time...;-)

Cheers
S


----------



## AusEducated

I do not understand what Pearson has to gain from promoting a test like this.
People can judge themselves if they prefer IELTS or PTE-A

I personally scored 90/90/90/90 after preparing for 15-20 days.
I preferred PTE -A over IELTS as this was a Computer based test.
And I am much better in typing than in writing.
Apart from that the Speaking section is judged by a computer so no human factor.

It was easy to score 90 here if you prepared well.
I cannot compare IELTS as I have never given that but after reading a lot on "Just Missed" scores where people failed to score 8 even after 3 attempts, I preferred PTE-A.

I write this as I do not want people to miss a chance of scoring well and getting the 20 points instead of 10.

I can assure you I am a real person 

<quotes deleted (due to inclusion of posts from banned user and previous posts by others, related to those posts)> - kaju/moderator


----------



## hemaa

pras07 said:


> Hemaa where are you going in Bangalore? I am also based in Bangalore. Let me know the details please.


I have pm'ed u and indy2aus . chk it out


----------



## Satish P

Thanks for the information and prompt reply pras07. But I checked out on the immigration website that letter from university will be enough since my wife will be included in the application as a dependent. Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Hi All,

I scored Overall 90 in PTE-A. Really surprised and happy since I scored around 75 in the mock tests.
Did about 1 month of preparation with all the material shared by people in this thread. Thank you all.

I can now claim 20 points and plan to apply for EOI in this week.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Guess I have to contribute more to this fabulous forum.
Have to increase my posts to update my signature


----------



## pras07

lavneetsingh said:


> Guess I have to contribute more to this fabulous forum.
> Have to increase my posts to update my signature


Hi Lavneet,

Would you mind in sharing your preparation strategy or tips which you think could have helped in scoring your desired scores as I am also looking for 20 points?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

lavneetsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I scored Overall 90 in PTE-A. Really surprised and happy since I scored around 75 in the mock tests.
> Did about 1 month of preparation with all the material shared by people in this thread. Thank you all.
> 
> I can now claim 20 points and plan to apply for EOI in this week.





lavneetsingh said:


> Guess I have to contribute more to this fabulous forum.
> Have to increase my posts to update my signature


Lavneet,
Do One have to have perfectly pronounce/speak like a foreigner?
Indian English with Gujarati or south Indian or punjabi accent won't endure high score?


----------



## Alexism

Hi guys, I have just received my result: R/L/W/S: 84/82/83/86. Over the moon.
But the fact is, I got it at the 8th attempt over the last 3 months, with the first one being: 83/74/83/72. 
The first 5 attempts' scores showed big differences in all four parts, but the last 2 attempts showed me clearly that I was not good enough in writing and especially listening. I sat down to find my weaknesses, I tried to solve them. And finally, I got it today.
I took more than 11 IELTS + 8 PTE-A for the last 2.5 years. 
I just want to share with you guys as I follow the posts everyday since last couple of months.

If anything I can help, feel free to ask. 
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

tirik.ijrad said:


> Lavneet,
> Do One have to have perfectly pronounce/speak like a foreigner?
> Indian English with Gujarati or south Indian or punjabi accent won't endure high score?


Hi,

I am a punjabi guy and definitely speak with an Indian accent. I scored 88 in speaking even though I didn't pronounce the correct way during the exam.
So I guess, you don't have to worry about accent but just concentrate on speaking clearly without fumbling. 

All the best mate.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

pras07 said:


> Hi Lavneet,
> 
> Would you mind in sharing your preparation strategy or tips which you think could have helped in scoring your desired scores as I am also looking for 20 points?


Hi pras,

I bought the following 2 books through Amazon

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic
Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus

Read the first book and familiarised myself with the type of questions. This helps because you dont want to waste time reading instructions on top of every question but rather concentrate on the question itself.
Then took the sample exam which was there in the CD attached with the book.

I realised that I needed to prepare harder for speaking section, other sections were fine for me. And then everything else is practice and mock tests.

However, after the exam I wasn't sure I would score sufficient in Speaking (>79) considering how it went. But luckily, was able to sail through.

You just have to keep practicing and hope for the best. Good luck


----------



## netw

Hi guys,

Please, (maybe this is not the right threat) can you help me with TOEFL iBT books/guides for reaching 7+ IELTS equivalent?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Please post latest essay list till now.

Is it true that every time in PTE A test essay repeats from the set of 32 essays? 
Can anyone share this 32 essay list with us again? I already have one list but not sure that that list is correct or not. In addition, does anyone has a solution for these essays? If yes kindly share that also.

Your effort will be highly appreciable.


----------



## KV1990

Hi Guys,
I have taken 4 attempts so far and my best scores are L86 R78 W90 S71. I need to score above 79 for 20 points since i have zero points for experience.People who have scored 79+ please suggest me tips to increase my marks in speaking and reading. I personally feel i am not speaking upto mark during exam because of my nervousness.Please help!


----------



## Meena20

Hello,

In which exam center did you take your exam and in how many days you got your results. I gave in Chopras Bangalore on Nov 22 and didnt receive the results yet.


----------



## KV1990

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In which exam center did you take your exam and in how many days you got your results. I gave in Chopras Bangalore on Nov 22 and didnt receive the results yet.


I took all my 4 attempts in chopras bangalore and i got results within 24 hours. Since it's been 10 days already passed, i suggest you to call pte customer support and enquire about your results.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, I have just received my result: R/L/W/S: 84/82/83/86. Over the moon.
> But the fact is, I got it at the 8th attempt over the last 3 months, with the first one being: 83/74/83/72.
> The first 5 attempts' scores showed big differences in all four parts, but the last 2 attempts showed me clearly that I was not good enough in writing and especially listening. I sat down to find my weaknesses, I tried to solve them. And finally, I got it today.
> I took more than 11 IELTS + 8 PTE-A for the last 2.5 years.
> I just want to share with you guys as I follow the posts everyday since last couple of months.
> 
> If anything I can help, feel free to ask.
> Good luck to all of you.


19*9000=171,000 Rs !!!


----------



## prasannakp84

tirik.ijrad said:


> 19*9000=171,000 Rs !!!


It's actually 19*10800 = 2,05,200 !!!


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Please post latest essay list till now.

Is it true that every time in PTE A test essay repeats from the set of 32 essays? 
Can anyone share this 32 essay list with us again? I already have one list but not sure that that list is correct or not. In addition, does anyone has a solution for these essays? If yes kindly share that also.

Your effort will be highly appreciable.


----------



## Meena20

Hi, 

I have called them and raised a ticket and the response time for the ticket is 3-5 business days.  
This is my 3rd attempt in Chopras and last times also the results got delayed by 8 working days. Donno what is fault with my profile.


----------



## KV1990

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have called them and raised a ticket and the response time for the ticket is 3-5 business days.
> This is my 3rd attempt in Chopras and last times also the results got delayed by 8 working days. Donno what is fault with my profile.


Don't worry problem should be from their end.Hope you get your results soon.


----------



## netw

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please, (maybe this is not the right threat) can you help me with TOEFL iBT books/guides for reaching 7+ IELTS equivalent?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Please, any help!


----------



## ShermD

I'm not against pearson or this PTE exam, I'm against the fake posters .... the other users need to know the truth about this so called high scorers of 90/90/90/90 who has no post count and only it's their first post being the "I scored 90/90/90/90" news.. LOL .. recently there were 3 high scorers in the same page, consecutive posts by 3 different fake accounts which is their first post is that high score news .. lol ... I hope everyone knows who make these fake posts and who supports the fake promotion ...  

And here is a forum rule with rule number for the people who understand the meaning of my post  ... 

I'm providing this rule as a guideline to other members. Your post will be deleted if you broke following rule. 
Rule 5 - Discussing moderation in public

I hope my post hasn't broke any forum rules this time.


----------



## jojo

Please follow the rules of the forum if you wish to continue on here. 

Jo


----------



## Prash2533

OnlyAustralia said:


> Please post latest essay list till now.
> 
> Is it true that every time in PTE A test essay repeats from the set of 32 essays?
> Can anyone share this 32 essay list with us again? I already have one list but not sure that that list is correct or not. In addition, does anyone has a solution for these essays? If yes kindly share that also.
> 
> Your effort will be highly appreciable.


Just google it out. you will find many blogs with essay topics and essay contents. However use those essays only for reference.


----------



## sferns

Speaking tips video for those who need to improve their score. Enjoy and leave a comment if you find it is useful.


----------



## Ntiamoah

3br4h!m said:


> Congrats on clearing the exam and thanks for the tips.
> 
> Someone PLEASE PLEASE give me the book PDF and the CDs, I selected 10 april date so I only have a few days to prepare.


Can you please share the book and CD with me.
Thanks.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Ntiamoah said:


> Can you please share the book and CD with me.
> Thanks.


I never got it from anyone. I just purchased mock tests and that was it. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## luois8888

*About Speaking*

Can anyone please give me some tips about speaking? I only got 51 in the scored practice test. I did very bad in the describing images. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rab nawaz

luois8888 said:


> Can anyone please give me some tips about speaking? I only got 51 in the scored practice test. I did very bad in the describing images. Thanks a lot.




1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.

2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going

3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation

4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop

5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.

6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc 

7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
Axis represent number of years or countries.

8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.

9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence

10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent 

Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime.


----------



## hemaa

Can someone tell me how to claim 5 points from partner skills. How much shud he score in pte n shud he have total 60 ?


----------



## pras07

hemaa said:


> Can someone tell me how to claim 5 points from partner skills. How much shud he score in pte n shud he have total 60 ?


If he is good in computer based test then PTE is fine else for just 6 points you can choose IELTS which is very easy even if you dont prepare.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Not show dear


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi 

Could anyone confirm which is the best centre in Bangalore (India) for appearing the exam?

Bangalore	Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore	# 45, 3rd Floor,Trade Center, Dickenson Road	560042

Bangalore	The Chopras (Bangalore)	C Wing Ground Floor, Mittal Towers, M.G Road	560001


----------



## sk804

hemaa said:


> Can someone tell me how to claim 5 points from partner skills. How much shud he score in pte n shud he have total 60 ?


To claim partner skills 5 points, your partner need to show competent English (IELTS=6 band and PTE=50points).


FYI- EOI application doesn't proceed, if you don't have partner language test result...


----------



## luois8888

*about speaking*



Rab nawaz said:


> 1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.
> 
> 2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going
> 
> 3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation
> 
> 4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop
> 
> 5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.
> 
> 6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc
> 
> 7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
> Axis represent number of years or countries.
> 
> 8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.
> 
> 9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence
> 
> 10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent
> 
> Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime.


Thanks very much for your advice. you are very kind.


----------



## rajwin502

mgkarthick said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone confirm which is the best centre in Bangalore (India) for appearing the exam?
> 
> Bangalore	Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore	# 45, 3rd Floor,Trade Center, Dickenson Road	560042
> 
> Bangalore	The Chopras (Bangalore)	C Wing Ground Floor, Mittal Towers, M.G Road	560001


Although, lot of people have expressed their reservations about Chopra's, I for one found this center really good for several reasons. 
1. Registration process is a lot more efficient and fast. 
2.Lesser number of candidates for each test, which means lesser disturbance during speaking section. 
3.Seating arrangement provides a lot more distance between each candidate thereby minimizing disturbance due to noise. 
4. I scored over 79 in each component at this center, so makes it all the more special for me. 


On the flip side, the wash rooms are in pretty bad shape.


----------



## pras07

Anybody know about this center as I have booked exam there

Bangalore	Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore


----------



## rajwin502

netw said:


> Please, any help!


Hi,
Try- notefull.com. Its got some excellent videos on how one should approach TOEFL exam.
The advantage with TOEFL is there are excellent study material that is available unlike PTE.
If you need additional material, you can drop a PM, and I will send you the link to my google drive.

Good Luck.


----------



## rajwin502

luois8888 said:


> Can anyone please give me some tips about speaking? I only got 51 in the scored practice test. I did very bad in the describing images. Thanks a lot.


There are some good inputs from Rab. Here are some more - which are extracts from some of my previous posts.

For the speaking section, firstly recognise that the scoring is done by a computer/software. It does not have a brain to understand the complete sentences and the meaning of what you speak. So what its (software /algorithm) essentially looking for is key words. 
When you describe graphs - temperature and rainfall for example - the keywords the software would be looking for are:
What does the graph describe? 
What are the units? 
Month of max temperature and rainfall
Month of minimum temperature and rainfall
One short sentence on overall trend. Say some additional info not directly indicated in the graph. 
For example- it does look like June seems to be the coolest month of the year. 

Secondly, being loud and clear is certainly important. 
Make a conscious attempt to speak without repetition/ hesitation or pause
Speaking slowly is okay, but make sure the flow is continuous and fluent. 
In case you are lost for words, you continue to say something fluently and without repetition, even if they are not too relevant to the graph. 
Don't try to complete within 30-35 seconds, that doesn't help. You are only ending up missing an opportunity to provide more information especially on graphs. Remember this is a speaking test, trying to gauge your speaking ability. Speaking less doesn't help. You can keep talking till the mic turns off. 

In the repeat sentence section, be conscious of the fact, that you need to start talking only after the mic turns on. 
There is a time lag from the sentence completion to the mic turning on. Should you start speaking immediately, the computer would not be recording your first few words, thereby lowering your score
As you would be aware there is no beep in this session to prompt you to start talking.

Lastly, in the 'read aloud' session, speak with some energy, as it you were teaching a group of students, or like a news reader.

You will score well if:
% of number of words read out to the total number of words in the 
passage is high. (Read Aloud Section)
Minimum number of words /sentences repeated. 
Minimum / no fumbling. Read fluently without pause. 
Clear pronunciation. Each word clearly pronounced, should not sound like two words are connected that software cannot detect. 
Emphasis/ stress on key words. Give a second pause after a full stop. 
Unwritten rule is - speak with energy as though you are teaching a group of students or addressing a large audience. 
If a mistake is made, move ahead, don't try to correct yourself. 
Steady reading pace - not too fast nor too slow.


----------



## rajwin502

Ntiamoah said:


> Can you please share the book and CD with me.
> Thanks.


Send me a PM, I will forward you the link for Macmillan Test Builder download.


----------



## hemaa

sk804 said:


> To claim partner skills 5 points, your partner need to show competent English (IELTS=6 band and PTE=50points).
> 
> 
> FYI- EOI application doesn't proceed, if you don't have partner language test result...



what about ACS result..and age , qualification and experience points are considered?


----------



## hemaa

mgkarthick said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone confirm which is the best centre in Bangalore (India) for appearing the exam?
> 
> Bangalore	Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore	# 45, 3rd Floor,Trade Center, Dickenson Road	560042
> 
> Bangalore	The Chopras (Bangalore)	C Wing Ground Floor, Mittal Towers, M.G Road	560001


I find Chopras better . though I have never been to Pearson I have heard that chopras is better than Pearson center


----------



## pras07

hemaa said:


> what about ACS result..and age , qualification and experience points are considered?


Well, yes your partner skill should be in same SOL or CSOL as yours to claim his points. Then you have to submit all respective docs to ACS for assessment. Once you have positive report along with PTE/IELtS scorecard then you can file Visa along with partner.


----------



## giddygoat15

Any idea why PTE results are delayed these days? I took exam on 2Dec and results are not yet declared. Last 2 times I got result within 24hrs. Thought of applying for 189 yesterday with the latest result but missed the chance because of the delay in results. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## pras07

giddygoat15 said:


> Any idea why PTE results are delayed these days? I took exam on 2Dec and results are not yet declared. Last 2 times I got result within 24hrs. Thought of applying for 189 yesterday with the latest result but missed the chance because of the delay in results. Anyone in the same boat?


Why did you say "missed the chance" you can apply anytime as soon as results appear? As per their policy standard time for results is 5 days if still doesn't appear then you can reach out to their customer care.


----------



## Redbox

I had taken PTE for 6 times now but I cant still got the desired score. Although spelling, Grammar and written discourse are all 90, but my pronunciation always at 38 even I try everything. Maybe this test is not for me, I will try my luck again in IELTS since PTE score always vary and don't know why.


----------



## rajwin502

Redbox said:


> I had taken PTE for 6 times now but I cant still got the desired score. Although spelling, Grammar and written discourse are all 90, but my pronunciation always at 38 even I try everything. Maybe this test is not for me, I will try my luck again in IELTS since PTE score always vary and don't know why.


Is your requirement 65?
Share your scores, so that we can infer your strengths and improvement areas. 
Why is it you are considering IELTS and not TOEFL?
It is important to take up a test that aligns with your strength, and not go by public perception of what is easier.


----------



## Redbox

Have taken IELTS all my scores are above 7 except writing that was always 6.5. In PTE my highest score is always writing at 82 but speaking went down from 59 to 38. 
For TOEFL, is it achievable that in writing to get 7 at least we need to have a grade of 27 or just 3 mistakes?


----------



## mandy2137

Got result today, disappointed again.

L 55
S 51
W 59
R 59

Grammar 80
Oral Fluency 49
Pronunciation 38
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 56
WD 69


----------



## mandy2137

*Please help*

Can anybody tell a solution to get through this barrier?


----------



## rajwin502

Redbox said:


> Have taken IELTS all my scores are above 7 except writing the aptlyalways 6.5. In PTE my highest score to is always writing at 82 but speaking went down from 59 to 38.
> For TOEFL, is it achievable that in writing to get 7 at least we need to have a grade of 27 or just 3 mistakes?


With 6.5 in IELTS writing, you will be able to achieve 27 in TOEFL. 
The bigger challenge in TOEFL will be reading, as the passages will be equivalent to IELTS - Academic. 

Since you are so close to achieving your desired score, sswitching over to a completely new test format though might not be the best thing to do. 

If Speaking is the only component you are falling short in PTE, I believe that is something that can be worked upon. Falling to 38 means you are doing something seriously wrong. 

My scores were low too in speaking, until I finally understood what the software exactly looks for. 
I have posted a few speaking tips, do have a look at them. 

If you are taking IELTS, register only with British Council, even if you have to wait a while. 
I hope you are getting your punctuation, capitalisation right. IELTS places a lot of importance on the introduction, body paragraphs, supporting statements and concluding statements. 

.


----------



## Redbox

Thanks mate for the advice.
I'm really frustrated with PTE since I done all the tips I read here. Is it a major adjustment if I give TOEFL a try since I done with PTE and IELTS? Who checks TOEFL writing? machine like PTE or Human like IELTS. Among the three test which is easier in terms of writing and speaking.


----------



## rajwin502

Redbox said:


> Thanks mate for the advice.
> I'm really frustrated with PTE since I done all the tips I read here. Is it a major adjustment if I give TOEFL a try since I done with PTE and IELTS? Who checks TOEFL writing? machine like PTE or Human like IELTS. Among the three test which is easier in terms of writing and speaking.


Speaking - Toefl easiest to score, followed by IELTS and then PTE . 
Toefl speaking is recorded on the computer but evaluated by human. 

Writing - PTE easiest to score, followed by Toefl. IELTS the most difficult. 
Toefl writing is assessed by human. With 6.5 in IELTS, you are likely to score 27 /equivalent 7 band. 

Reading - Toefl slightly higher on difficulty level when compared to IELTS - General. 
Comparable to IELTS - Academic. All passages in Toefl are academic content. If your comprehension ability is strong, you should be okay. 

Visit notefull.com, to get a feel of Toefl tests. There are some excellent videos for free. 
Another advantage with Toefl is the availability of excellent study material unlike PTE.


----------



## naive.immigrant

*Alert fellow expats*

All,

Warning!! Please don't disclose your name, mobile number, email id, date of birth and your points and score under any circumstances anywhere including trackers. There is no need to provide DOB and email ids. 

Few people are using this for business. Please forward to your friends and warn them. 

Thanks


----------



## sunny_australia

Can anybody tell me a grammatical error in below article on the space research?

There is an argument that exploring space is a waste of time and that there are more urgent need to address on earth, such as reducing poverty and preventing environmental destruction.However, I completely disagree with this opinion for two reasons.

First of all, many of the technologies we take for granted today were originated, thanks to space research.Take satellite technology, for example, which be depend upon for broadcasting and weather forecasting.Without satellite, we would not be able to follow global events as they happen, nor give population warning of approaching storms or any other natural calamity. Space research has also led to the development of new lightweight materials that offer us heat protection and enable food preservation. Therefore, the challenge of sending human beings to space has often driven the development of the new technologies that benefit our everyday life.

Secondly, we cannot foresee the distant future.so we ought to develop the capability to escape from the earth.Gradually, we are learning how the humans can survive for a long period in space and even travel to other planets in the future.If the space exploration is halted this valuable knowledge will never be acquired.It is true that environment destruction is also a serious issue, but it is also true that we remain dependent on our environment if we never accept the challenge of exploring other worlds.

In conclusion, while we undoubtedly face serious problems on our planet, it is imperative that we continue to explore space.This will promote further, technological advances as well as provide a possible mean of escape should earth become uninhabitable in future.Ideally, all nation should cooperate in the advancement of space research.


----------



## trinkasharma

My guess:

more urgent need to address.

'issues to address'.

Without satellite, we would not be able to follow global events as they happen, nor.

Can we use nor without a neither?

environment destruction.

Environmental destruction.

Without satellite.
Without satellites.

many of the technologies we take for granted today were originated.

Maybe it should be 'have originated'.

This will promote further, technological advances as well as provide a possible mean of escape should earth become uninhabitable in future.Ideally, all nation should cooperate in the advancement of space research.

Unneeded comma, Means of escape, All nations.


----------



## sunny_australia

Hi trinkasharma

As we use these auto-correctors in our day today life.How to avoid such petty mistakes.


----------



## trinkasharma

Not sure. Even I would have made these mistakes if I were to write 200 odd words in 20 mins. I sometimes make 2-3 errors in a single paragraph mail.

How many points do you actually need?


----------



## sunny_australia

I need 65 though my score in practice test was pathetic .Can you give some tips based on below score.

Overall Score: 61
Communicative Skills

Listening64
Reading56
Speaking71
Writing56

Enabling Skills

Grammar15
Oral Fluency64
Pronunciation64
Spelling19
Vocabulary55
Written Discourse47


----------



## trinkasharma

Your writing is not bad at all. But who am I to judge it. I have not taken PTE yet.


----------



## Rab nawaz

With due respect this post is for all members::::

There is a member on that forum keep telling people there is a certain criteria to get 75+ marks in writing, in fact according to him computer have no concern with contents. Be very carefull members there isnt anything like that i tried his stratigy after bought a practice test. Literally i got 62 compared to my own effort where i was scoring 65+ easily.


Am not disrespect to this member and am not gonna mention his name as well.

Dont waste urs money and precious efforts.


----------



## pras07

I gave PTE exam yesterday and it was horrible experience. Too much accent were used in speaking. I couldn't understand few talks. Also, jumble paragraphs were having no clue at all. All were talking individually.

Can anybody suggest how to practice this to understand before appearing again?


----------



## yo007

thinkwise said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> What is your enabling scores in speaking?
> 
> Thanks
> Thinkwise.


Oral Fluency	63	47	53
Pronunciation	31	25	36

Don't want say it as an excuse but during second attempt, I was not feeling well.


----------



## yo007

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont know whats going on bro i always got 90 in speaking more than 4 time but never got 65 in writing and reading i had attempt 4 times already.


Really 90 in Speaking .. 
I attempted PTE thrice and my speaking is 
Speaking	64	48	56

Oral Fluency	63	47	53
Pronunciation	31	25	36

What you do  If you can share your recordings or ur strategy ... Really looking forward.


----------



## Stormbaby

i have done 3 tests and still cant pass my speaking test. Just wondering, do you have any speaking tips for PTE ? i got 55, 53, and 60. i need 65 for speaking. i have done pretty well in Reading, Listening and Writing. just have the problem with speaking. help please


----------



## Rab nawaz

yo007 said:


> Really 90 in Speaking ..
> I attempted PTE thrice and my speaking is
> Speaking	64	48	56
> 
> Oral Fluency	63	47	53
> Pronunciation	31	25	36
> 
> What you do  If you can share your recordings or ur strategy ... Really looking forward.


See my previous post bros i had mention everything in details regarding PTE Speaking.


----------



## justanas

Hi All,
For those who gave the exam, please advise if in listening questions like fill in blank or Multiple-choice, I have the ability to pause or reply the audio?
Regards,
Anas


----------



## pras07

justanas said:


> Hi All,
> For those who gave the exam, please advise if in listening questions like fill in blank or Multiple-choice, I have the ability to pause or reply the audio?
> Regards,
> Anas


As of now there is no choice to replay or pause the audio. It will be played at once only. Only thing in your control is to change the volume settings of lecture.


----------



## pras07

Can anybody suggest some useful tricks to remember long repeat sentences?


----------



## Fadi84

Hello guys

I did the PTE-A practice test A and was shock about the result L/W/R/S 58,53,49,48

will the actual test be easier ? any advice about practicing??


----------



## Rab nawaz

pras07 said:


> Can anybody suggest some useful tricks to remember long repeat sentences?


Look u better concentrate on practice instead of keep asking people it is very simple listen as much u can from movies,songs,radio etc there isnt any magic trick available what i will suggest for u try to listen old english movies.


----------



## rajwin502

pras07 said:


> Can anybody suggest some useful tricks to remember long repeat sentences?


Write down the first few words in short form. The last few words is generally fresh in one's memory that people tend to remember. 
Worked very well for me. That said, check it out with few examples if it works for you, else you need to develop a strategy that best suits your strengths.


----------



## pras07

Fadi84 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I did the PTE-A practice test A and was shock about the result L/W/R/S 58,53,49,48
> 
> will the actual test be easier ? any advice about practicing??


Well, its completely unpredictable. Sometimes we get easier and sometimes even harder. I gave exam yesterday and believe me it was pretty harder than I expected.


----------



## luois8888

Thanks soo much for our advice, it's extremely helpful!


----------



## bob_1982

Fadi84 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I did the PTE-A practice test A and was shock about the result L/W/R/S 58,53,49,48
> 
> will the actual test be easier ? any advice about practicing??


hi
can you let me know how to do practice test.is that paid? if yes give me link


----------



## tirik.ijrad

pras07 said:


> I gave PTE exam yesterday and it was horrible experience. Too much accent were used in speaking. I couldn't understand few talks. Also, jumble paragraphs were having no clue at all. All were talking individually.
> 
> Can anybody suggest how to practice this to understand before appearing again?





pras07 said:


> Well, its completely unpredictable. Sometimes we get easier and sometimes even harder. I gave exam yesterday and believe me it was pretty harder than I expected.


Pras07, eager to know your scores. I feel even with some mistakes, you are going to get good marks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

@ pras07,
Please post your essays, retell lecture, write from spoken detail.


----------



## parthvi

Hi folks,

Please help me with "Describe Image" & "Reading time management". I have tried everything and seems I am not able to make it though. Please help me with your valuable advises. is there any speaking assessment tool in the market?

Thanks


----------



## devabe2005

*Check the previous posting of the experts*

Check the previous posting of the experts you will receive all needed advice to get maximum score. 
For describe image have a plan or pattern and fill it according to the types of describe image. Pratice with the google translate. 

For Reading pratice more in all the sections especially fill in the blanks and Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks to tackle time management. Guess if it take more time for a particular question so that you can finish all in allocated time. Have a time plan for each type of question.

All the best.
Experts correct me if i am wrong because i am still practicing after first attempt.




parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Please help me with "Describe Image" & "Reading time management". I have tried everything and seems I am not able to make it though. Please help me with your valuable advises. is there any speaking assessment tool in the market?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## reddytelecom478

sunny_australia said:


> I need 65 though my score in practice test was pathetic .Can you give some tips based on below score.
> 
> Overall Score: 61
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening64
> Reading56
> Speaking71
> Writing56
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar15
> Oral Fluency64
> Pronunciation64
> Spelling19
> Vocabulary55
> Written Discourse47


By seeing your CS and ES, first of all, you need to put efforts grammar mainly, which is the dominant fact for all four modules such as speaking, reading , listening and writing.
Use simple sentences without any mistakes in speaking and writing as well.

Secondly, need to focus at your spellings. Practice few familiar words for you in writing and make sure that you should be the same words in the essay or summarization. 
Do not experiment any technique during the final test, it makes more possibility of mistakes.

Prepare a template for the essay; follow the same for the same in the test. That would be great help and there is no chances to made any mistakes in the practiced template.
Whatever the theme/essay topic; you follow the same temple only vocabulary words may change.

Use some special preposition symbols,if you have good command how to use it. Otherwise, it may negatively impact on scores.

At the end, Reading always depends on the time management. Here, the logic is that , the answer already given the text. What we need to do , read the passage and understand the context and answer the question.

Each individual have his own strategy on this.
In my view, do not neglect the blanks (both reading , reading and writing) which carries 40 - 50 marks/questions approximately ( 1 question carries - 1 mark).
Make a strategy plan and allot the time for each individual items in the given item.
ROP - re-ordered paragraph contains highest scores in 'R' module, followed by MC CMA (Multiple choices choose multiple answers) and MC MSA (Multiple choice choose single answer).

A. ROP: 
1. Skim/scan the given sentences /paragraphs.
2. try to identify the meaning/understand what it is for (theme)
3. Find out the stand alone sentence, which do not depend on other sentences, that would become the topic sentence.
4. Figure out the relationships between the sentences, which sentence followed by which one.
5. Make some rules to identify the order such as : pronoun rule( always names/persons come by first followed by he/she/they/them/we to name just a few)
6. Acronym rules always the full expansion come first followed by the short form of Acronym. For instance, World Health Organisation come first , follow by the next sentence WHO
7. Life stages like birth, schooling, job/work, marriage, settlement, retirement, death.
and years in the sentences follow the ascending order.
8. After arranged the sentences, need to cross verify the meaning flow is in sequence or not.

B. MC CMA/MC CSA:
1. Skim/scan the text; identify the key words in the given passage.
2. Read the question and understand what the question expects from the given passage.
3. In case of MC CMA - first read the question first and read the given options 4 /5 below the question, since the text length is very high, its consumes read the whole passage multiple times. After read the options, go to passage and identify the correct response in the given list.
4. In case of MC CSA - little different - first read the question; understand what the question expect. Then readout the text, because the length is less. Then check the responses and choose the correct answer.
5.After answer the question, do cross verify once.

C. Blanks ( Reading and Reading & Writing)

1. Make a list of broad collocations and exercise on it.
2. Practice the different grammatical sentences (tenses usage)
3. Have an idea on variety of subject matters like science, computers, biology, autonomy, technical magazines, journals, articles, etc.
4. Do not spend /waste much time in one question, if you don't know, move on to another question. Don't be stick to there, it may consumes your time and resulted to not complete reaming items.

In and all, it is all about assessing your English communications skills, hence don't be mug up, try to improve your innate skills.

Finally practice is the ultimate key for any success. Hence, do practice, practice and practice until reach your goal.
All the best for your endeavors.
BR//
NAGA


----------



## Prash2533

Rab nawaz said:


> See my previous post bros i had mention everything in details regarding PTE Speaking.


Even I am not sure what happened with my speaking in actual exam. I tried all things and ideas in the threads but failed to sail through. I agree my writing is good and even I can speak better but unable to do the same in time bound manner of 3 seconds.
ALL PLZ suggest. My scores in first attempt.
Communicative Skills
L- 75
R - 74
S - 59
W - 90
Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation - 49
Spelling - 63
Vocabulary - 63
Written Discourse -90


----------



## Horus_88

Finally got my results after waiting for 7 calendar days

Overall : 86
L, R, S, W : 90, 83, 82, 90

I'm a band 7 IELTS-A : 7.5 7 7 7

Good luck all


----------



## Deepak_1187

Hi,

I have my PTE-A exam on 15th Dec in New Delhi. This is my second attempt and I need 65 for Aus PR. I scored baldy last time in all, but I have my exam without any preparation. This time I have 8 days to prepare. I got some material with me for practice and mock test. But I have few question that are basically related to Speaking section. I am okay with speaking but I could not score well. I feel I did something wrong with the exam format. So here are few things which I need help with:-
1. Real aloud section :- I finish it in 20 seconds so is it okay to click on next or should I wait for it to complete. 
2. One word answer I did the same so I need to know if I click on next before it say completed. Does that count or not?
3. Reading section: Any suggestion for preparation of this section.
4. Writing: What matters the most :- structure or content.
5. Describe a image:- Content matters or Fluency 
6. Re-tell lecture:- Content matters or Fluency

In speaking section or in any other section, if I click on next before it says completed. Does that count or not?

My first attempt result:-

Overall score:-56

Communicative Skills:-
L-57,R-55,S-44,W-65

Enabling Skills:-
Grammar:- 71
Pronunciation:- 37
Oral Fluency:-40
Spelling:-49
Written Discourse:-79
Vocabulary:-46

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## tirik.ijrad

successcre8or said:


> Finally got my results after waiting for 7 calendar days
> 
> Overall : 86
> L, R, S, W : 90, 83, 82, 90
> 
> I'm a band 7 IELTS-A : 7.5 7 7 7
> 
> Good luck all


Congratulations....


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Indi2aus - we r eager to know your test result....


----------



## se29m

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> can you let me know how to do practice test.is that paid? if yes give me link


You have to purchase it. I purchased the Gold Kit for 59.99 usd i think.. price is within that range


----------



## Rehan77

*PTE Practice Test*

I gave PTE online practice test A and B, firstly after finishing test A, I didn't get the result even after 24 hours, I wrote to plt support but to no avail.
The next day I gave PTE test B and since then when ever I log in I get this error:
"OOPs! Something went wrong, our team is working on the issue!!"
Is this normal?
Tomorrow I have my test, whats the use if I get my results post my actual test?
Please share if any one else have had the same experience with PTE practice tests.


----------



## se29m

Rehan77 said:


> I gave PTE online practice test A and B, firstly after finishing test A, I didn't get the result even after 24 hours, I wrote to plt support but to no avail.
> The next day I gave PTE test B and since then when ever I log in I get this error:
> "OOPs! Something went wrong, our team is working on the issue!!"
> Is this normal?
> Tomorrow I have my test, whats the use if I get my results post my actual test?
> Please share if any one else have had the same experience with PTE practice tests.


I purchased the gold kit last October and did not use the Scored Test B. I gave it to a friend and try to login to check on my friend scores and I got the same log in error. It is better to check on Pearson and call them so that they may help you with your queries and if a possible refund if you were not able to use it.


----------



## Rehan77

Se29m, means this error will stay unresolved 
Actually I've used both the tests, Let me have a word with customer care!! *very disappointed*


----------



## hemaa

Hi All,
I am planning to do ACS for my partners to claim additional 5 points . He has done B.E. mechanical engineering but working in IT for almost 6 yrs. so is there anything I have to follow specifically while submitting ACS as his qualification is non-IT.
Kindly let me know if there is any other thread to discuss this.


----------



## sferns

Speaking tips to improve your pronunciation and oral fluency score that helped me get a 90 score. Be sure to practice.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Prash2533 said:


> Even I am not sure what happened with my speaking in actual exam. I tried all things and ideas in the threads but failed to sail through. I agree my writing is good and even I can speak better but unable to do the same in time bound manner of 3 seconds.
> ALL PLZ suggest. My scores in first attempt.
> Communicative Skills
> L- 75
> R - 74
> S - 59
> W - 90
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation - 49
> Spelling - 63
> Vocabulary - 63
> Written Discourse -90





Prash2533 said:


> Even I am not sure what happened with my speaking in actual exam. I tried all things and ideas in the threads but failed to sail through. I agree my writing is good and even I can speak better but unable to do the same in time bound manner of 3 seconds.
> ALL PLZ suggest. My scores in first attempt.
> Communicative Skills
> L- 75
> R - 74
> S - 59
> W - 90
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 58
> Pronunciation - 49
> Spelling - 63
> Vocabulary - 63
> Written Discourse -90



I had attempt 4 times already now i just sit back this test is out of scan for me. my writing isnt that bad bt i never got 65+. Yesterday i bought a test i just copy an essay and paste in writing section. The content of that essay was totally irrelavant and they gave me 62 lol what else u can expect??? 

The orignal attempt was 100% relavant and logical as well where i got 61 in writing so what is the crieria ??


----------



## Redbox

rajwin502 said:


> With 6.5 in IELTS writing, you will be able to achieve 27 in TOEFL.
> The bigger challenge in TOEFL will be reading, as the passages will be equivalent to IELTS - Academic.
> 
> Since you are so close to achieving your desired score, sswitching over to a completely new test format though might not be the best thing to do.
> 
> If Speaking is the only component you are falling short in PTE, I believe that is something that can be worked upon. Falling to 38 means you are doing something seriously wrong.
> 
> My scores were low too in speaking, until I finally understood what the software exactly looks for.
> I have posted a few speaking tips, do have a look at them.
> 
> If you are taking IELTS, register only with British Council, even if you have to wait a while.
> I hope you are getting your punctuation, capitalisation right. IELTS places a lot of importance on the introduction, body paragraphs, supporting statements and concluding statements.
> 
> .


Thanks, mate. I better choose IELTS, coz I believe that PTE is becoming a business now. Attracting more potential test takers to take the test in multiple times with a promise of a really good score.


----------



## Redbox

Rab nawaz said:


> I had attempt 4 times already now i just sit back this test is out of scan for me. my writing isnt that bad bt i never got 65+. Yesterday i bought a test i just copy an essay and paste in writing section. The content of that essay was totally irrelavant and they gave me 62 lol what else u can expect???
> 
> The orignal attempt was 100% relavant and logical as well where i got 61 in writing so what is the crieria ??


We're in the same boat. I had taken PTE for the six times and my score in speaking went down despite all the improvements that I implemented during the test. I really felt scam with PTE. Its not for me and was not lucky unlike some that got their desired score instantly. I only wasted time, money and effort.


----------



## Sush1

Congrats Dude. Was the result in First PTE Attempt ?



successcre8or said:


> Finally got my results after waiting for 7 calendar days
> 
> Overall : 86
> L, R, S, W : 90, 83, 82, 90
> 
> I'm a band 7 IELTS-A : 7.5 7 7 7
> 
> Good luck all


----------



## hemaa

Redbox said:


> We're in the same boat. I had taken PTE for the six times and my score in speaking went down despite all the improvements that I implemented during the test. I really felt scam with PTE. Its not for me and was not lucky unlike some that got their desired score instantly. I only wasted time, money and effort.



I agree with you both . I have attempted PTE thrice. In first 2 attempts taken during Sep I missed 79+ by 5 marks in speaking. I worked hard again with different strategies suggested in forum and with proper practice, attempted PTE last week. This time I got very low marks in all 3 modules except writing. I felt more confident this time as I gave my best but the result was totally irrelevant.. I accept that PTE works for few but there is definitely something fishy going on in result evaluation. may be the scoring logic has changed or something..


----------



## pras07

I got my results yesterday. 

L/R/S/W - 63/62/68/72

I am planning to join any institute for some training plus mock test.

Can anybody suggest which is better? I have heard Chopras provides the training as well as mock test. Did anybody attend their training in past? Does those mock tests are different from what we have on McMillan or other books?

thx
Prash


----------



## varun_gupta11

Do we need to provide latest english test details in EOI or can we provide one which is giving more points but still valid


----------



## KV1990

I got my results yesterday. I need 79 in all sections and i am trying to achieve that for the past 2 months. This was my 4th attempt in Chopras, Bangalore. Even though scores are improved, i missed the margin by just 3 marks 

L: 85 S:86 R:76 W:81

Since i have no points for experience , i need to score 79 in pte to improve my points and I already wasted 4 attempts


----------



## Rab nawaz

KV1990 said:


> I got my results yesterday. I need 79 in all sections and i am trying to achieve that for the past 2 months. This was my 4th attempt in Chopras, Bangalore. Even though scores are improved, i missed the margin by just 3 marks
> 
> L: 85 S:86 R:76 W:81
> 
> Since i have no points for experience , i need to score 79 in pte to improve my points and I already wasted 4 attempts


Dont worry there are many stories like u last time
I was on suffering with 1 point second last time
I was short with 2 points there is something wrong with that test they will
Keep pushing u to attempt again and again.


----------



## raseen1978

PTE runs a smart algorithm and finds out what you need , basically by age, the country of migration, and primary or spouse, level of qualification, later they identify what English score we need and just give few points less than what required? total scam, they will rip you enough and give the pass mark.


----------



## netw

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that as it saved a lot of my time. Also if some one is intrested in TOEFL then do lemme know.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Please, can anyone help me with TOEFL? what guides is best to follow?

Thnaks


----------



## raseen1978

PTE big time scam, only way ahead is, target for less and try to gain points in experiences and qualifications. there are people with different IDs in this forum posting 90/90/90/90 successful stories, utter lie, and makers in PTE, such as test center staff. The commission on this for the test centers are FAT FAT.


----------



## Rab nawaz

raseen1978 said:


> PTE runs a smart algorithm and finds out what you need , basically by age, the country of migration, and primary or spouse, level of qualification, later they identify what English score we need and just give few points less than what required? total scam, they will rip you enough and give the pass mark.


Thats true yesterday i bought a test and in writing section i just copy an essay and paste in writing section. The topic and the content both were different. They gave me 62 in writing for totally irrelavant contents what else u can expect.??

If anybody want to have a look i can send them screen shots.


----------



## trinkasharma

varun_gupta11 said:


> Do we need to provide latest english test details in EOI or can we provide one which is giving more points but still valid


If it is current then use the best one. No need to give the last one.


----------



## KV1990

Rab nawaz said:


> Dont worry there are many stories like u last time
> I was on suffering with 1 point second last time
> I was short with 2 points there is something wrong with that test they will
> Keep pushing u to attempt again and again.


Yes, these guys are making this as a business.Hard earned money and precious time are getting wasted


----------



## KV1990

raseen1978 said:


> PTE big time scam, only way ahead is, target for less and try to gain points in experiences and qualifications. there are people with different IDs in this forum posting 90/90/90/90 successful stories, utter lie, and makers in PTE, such as test center staff. The commission on this for the test centers are FAT FAT.


Definitely something wrong!


----------



## raseen1978

I need to sit for an English exam that just check you passport finger print and let you do the exam, without asking such questions like
Age?
Qualification?
Experience?
Migration or Study?
also spouse or Primary applicant?
Migrating to Australia or other county?
and all above are compulsory * 

IELTS and PTE do this and this is a kind of day time robbery to be frank, they try to tap on your bottom line as keeping the above as analyzing tools.


----------



## Rab nawaz

raseen1978 said:


> I need to sit for an English exam that just check you passport finger print and let you do the exam, without asking such questions like
> Age?
> Qualification?
> Experience?
> Migration or Study?
> also spouse or Primary applicant?
> Migrating to Australia or other county?
> and all above are compulsory *
> 
> IELTS and PTE do this and this is a kind of day time robbery to be frank, they try to tap on your bottom line as keeping the above as analyzing tools.


Another thing they are keep awarding people with small
Numbers may be 5% which is bit alarming for other as when they will have a look on scores by nature they will attempt again and this machine will keep making money and justification as well.


----------



## raseen1978

Dont trust this 90/90/90/90 story in PTE unless you personally verified it, if the person who represent the test center who put this fake post sees this, from tomorrow its gonna be 79+ not 90 ... because he knows 79+ enough and still can make money.


----------



## raseen1978

We need to hammer this PTE and IELTS for big time scam, how can we take this complain to Australian Immigration? or are they also a part of this scam? why cant Australian Immigration cant have their own system to evaluate this?


----------



## Rab nawaz

raseen1978 said:


> We need to hammer this PTE and IELTS for big time scam, how can we take this complain to Australian Immigration? or are they also a part of this scam? why cant Australian Immigration cant have their own system to evaluate this?


All of them are in the same boat there isnt any complain system
Keep paying and praying as well. Last time when i call them
For recheck as i got 64 in reading where i need 65 they said PTE is a computerized test so yesterday when i paste irrelavant data and got 62 the computer was sleeping.


----------



## jojo

raseen1978 said:


> We need to hammer this PTE and IELTS for big time scam, how can we take this complain to Australian Immigration? or are they also a part of this scam? why cant Australian Immigration cant have their own system to evaluate this?




I'm not sure I understand this "scam" thing you keep mentioning. Why do think you are being scammed - Could you explain it to me???

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> I'm not sure I understand this "scam" thing you keep mentioning. Why do think you are being scammed - Could you explain it to me???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes very easy i bought a paid test from pte website in the writing section i just copy an essay from my drive and paste in the space the topic and the content both were completely different with eachother still when i got the result writing 62. The surprising thing is that in actual test when my contents were 100% to the point and logical i just got 65 so according to PTE marking for a proper attempt 65 and for copy paste 62 only three points difference which is a big question isnt it??

Secondly why many of the students are consistent lacking with 1 or 2 points how it is possible every time they were very close but never touch the desire score.

Thirdly there are many students scoring band 8 in ielts speaking. However even after 5 attempts they are unable to score 65+ a big question.


----------



## raseen1978

jojo said:


> I'm not sure I understand this "scam" thing you keep mentioning. Why do think you are being scammed - Could you explain it to me???
> 
> Jo xxx


Simply "big profit" is there target? you are also making money asking this question from me super moderator, this is a Money Money world.


----------



## jojo

raseen1978 said:


> Simply "big profit" is there target? you are also making money asking this question from me super moderator, this is a Money Money world.


Well I dont get paid by the forum and my day job is as an administrator for the NHS in the UK. Apart from that I'm married with 5 children and live in a seaside town in England - I'm certainly not getting paid by Australia????

I'm just trying to understand what you are saying?

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes very easy i bought a paid test from pte website in the writing section i just copy an essay from my drive and paste in the space the topic and the content both were completely different with eachother still when i got the result writing 62. The surprising thing is that in actual test when my contents were 100% to the point and logical i just got 65 so according to PTE marking for a proper attempt 65 and for copy paste 62 only three points difference which is a big question isnt it??
> 
> Secondly why many of the students are consistent lacking with 1 or 2 points how it is possible every time they were very close but never touch the desire score.
> 
> Thirdly there are many students scoring band 8 in ielts speaking. However even after 5 attempts they are unable to score 65+ a big question.



If I understand you correctly, you are saying that you paid for a test, you filled it out, but you only scored 62 - not 100%???? and this is happening to other students/applicants?? and they are scamming you by making you do it over and over again?

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> Well I dont get paid by the forum and my day job is as an administrator for the NHS in the UK. Apart from that I'm married with 5 children and live in a seaside town in England - I'm certainly not getting paid by Australia????
> 
> I'm just trying to understand what you are saying?
> 
> Jo xxx


I have explained in details but u didnt have a look.


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> If I understand you correctly, you are saying that you paid for a test, you filled it out, but you only scored 62 - not 100%???? and this is happening to other students/applicants?? and they are scamming you by making you do it over and over again?
> 
> Jo xxx


No it is very simple whatever i wrote above but u just understand what u want to understand totally out of context. I hope the other members understand exactly what am trying to say.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> No it is very simple whatever i wrote above but u just understand what u want to understand totally out of context. I hope the other members understand exactly what am trying to say.


I'm simply trying to understand what is happening and why you feel you are being scammed. I have no hidden agenda. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> I'm simply trying to understand what is happening and why you feel you are being scammed. I have no hidden agenda.
> 
> Jo xxx



Point #1 I bought a paid test from pte website in the writing section i just *copy* an essay from my drive and paste in the space the topic and the content both were completely different with eachother still when i got the result writing 62. The surprising thing is that in actual test when my contents were 100% to the point and logical i just got 65 so according to PTE marking for a proper attempt 65 and for copy paste 62 only three points difference which is a big question isnt it??

Secondly why many of the students are consistent lacking with 1 or 2 *points* how it is possible every time they were very close but never touch the desire score.

Thirdly there are many students scoring band 8 in ielts speaking. However even after 5 attempts they are unable to score 65+ a big question.

The above points are simple there isnt any rocket science to explain.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> Point #1 I bought a paid test from pte website in the writing section i just *copy* an essay from my drive and paste in the space the topic and the content both were completely different with eachother still when i got the result writing 62. The surprising thing is that in actual test when my contents were 100% to the point and logical i just got 65 so according to PTE marking for a proper attempt 65 and for copy paste 62 only three points difference which is a big question isnt it??
> 
> Secondly why many of the students are consistent lacking with 1 or 2 *points* how it is possible every time they were very close but never touch the desire score.
> 
> Thirdly there are many students scoring band 8 in ielts speaking. However even after 5 attempts they are unable to score 65+ a big question.
> 
> The above points are simple there isnt any rocket science to explain.


So you are saying that they deliberately downgrade and give you poor marks to make you pay for another test - even though what you sent them was 100% correct???

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> So you are saying that they deliberately downgrade and give you poor marks to make you pay for another test - even though what you sent them was 100% correct???
> 
> Jo xxx


1. The marking criteria is totally out of scan how it is possible the computer can gave u marks for irrelavant contents simple copy paste.

2. Ofcourse when marking criteria is working like that everyone will keep trying again.

3. Why hundreds of students are short with 1 or 2 points in one module why not 4 or 5 points..??

Thosr who are attempting PTE again and again are 100% getting my point.

____________ 

For the 4th time am telling u the data i had upload for essay was 100% irrelavant not correct as u understand��������

For example the topic was on SPORTS and i had paste an essay about SPACE.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> 1. The marking criteria is totally out of scan how it is possible the computer can gave u marks for irrelavant contents simple copy paste.
> 
> 2. Ofcourse when marking criteria is working like that everyone will keep trying again.
> 
> 3. Why hundreds of students are short with 1 or 2 points in one module why not 4 or 5 points..??
> 
> Thosr who are attempting PTE again and again are 100% getting my point.


I guess it depends what you cope and paste - if its something that is on the internet rather than your own work, then they may well realise that and mark you down???

So the PTE is a test to show and prove your proficiency in written English? and you are saying that they simply mark applicants down, so that they keep paying to try again and again???

Is it possible that the proficiency isnt of an acceptable level? Or are they just being too harsh?

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> I guess it depends what you cope and paste - if its something that is on the internet rather than your own work, then they may well realise that and mark you down???
> 
> So the PTE is a test to show and prove your proficiency in written English? and you are saying that they simply mark applicants down, so that they keep paying to try again and again???
> 
> Is it possible that the proficiency isnt of an acceptable level? Or are they just being too harsh?
> 
> Jo xxx


The topic was on sports and i had paste an essay on SPACE how it is even possiblr and there are many things for example in the same practice test they gave me 55 in speaking whereas i always got 90 or 89 in speaking the downfall from 90 to 55 thats not a joke i was the same guy with proper pronunciation and fluency as well.

My main concern is hoe it is possible they gave marks for an irrelavant answer and why the difference Is only 3 points between an actual attempt and copy paste.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> The topic was on sports and i had paste an essay on SPACE how it is even possiblr and there are many things for example in the same practice test they gave me 55 in speaking whereas i always got 90 or 89 in speaking the downfall from 90 to 55 thats not a joke i was the same guy with proper pronunciation and fluency as well.
> 
> My main concern is hoe it is possible they gave marks for an irrelavant answer and why the difference Is only 3 points between an actual attempt and copy paste.


I suspect that they are looking for a higher standard of grammar, fluency and comprehension than you are displaying 

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> I suspect that they are looking for a high standard of grammar, fluency and comprehension
> 
> Jo xxx


I was already expecting that question from u. Alright the essay i had paste was 100% correct by grammer spelling and style as well. Whats next ??


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> I was already expecting that question from u. Alright the essay i had paste was 100% correct by grammer spelling and style as well. Whats next ??


But who wrote the essay? Its pointless going on. I just wanted to understand why you were calling the PTE scammers. I dont believe they are deliberately trying to scam you from what I think you've told me.

Thank you for trying to help me understand

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> But who wrote the essay?
> 
> Jo xxx


I wrote the essay but for another topic. And when u wrote in microsoft world ofcourse he will let u know word to word grammer tense spellings style and many more things.


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> But who wrote the essay? Its pointless going on. I just wanted to understand why you were calling the PTE scammers. I dont believe they are deliberately trying to scam you from what I think you've told me.
> 
> Thank you for trying to help me understand
> 
> Jo xxx


I have proved everything with logic and i got my score report with me but if u have decided to ignore the harsh truth thats a seprate story i cant say anything about that.

Why i am calling it scammer ..........

For a question about apple the answer was banana and still if somebody ask whats wrong with that answer being a moderator i cant expect these kind of opinion from u.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> I have proved everything with logic and i got my score report with me but if u have decided to ignore the harsh truth thats a seprate story i cant say anything about that.
> 
> Why i am calling it scammer ..........
> 
> For a question about apple the answer was banana and still if somebody ask whats wrong with that answer being a moderator i cant expect these kind of opinion from u.


I'm simply trying to understand your complaint

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> I'm simply trying to understand your complaint
> 
> Jo xxx


With due respect before u understand me i understand u completely. I hope so u will not make be banned after that comment.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> With due respect before u understand me i understand u completely. I hope so u will not make be banned after that comment.


All I will say having read and tried to understand all your comments, is that if PTE keep failing you, it is my opinion that it is not because they are scamming you

Jo


----------



## rajwin502

jojo said:


> All I will say having read and tried to understand all your,our cyour mments, is that if PTE keep failing you, it is my opinion that it is not because they are scamming you
> 
> Jo


I agree. Every exam has its pros and cons. No exam is pefect, be it IELTS, Toefl or PTE. 
IELTS and Toefl are probably a lot more consistent in their scoring because of human intervention. The inconsistencies and variation with PTE scores is certainly huge. Thats what you expect when the assessment is done by the system. The advantage with PTE is you get your results pretty fast. 
Infact I took up all the three tests, and found each of them to be unique, with their own limitations.
The best way to move forward is to choose the one that best suits you , and give your best. Unfortunately, it does take some money and luck to eventually get there.


----------



## Stevesolar

Rab nawaz said:


> I wrote the essay but for another topic. And when u wrote in microsoft world ofcourse he will let u know word to word grammer tense spellings style and many more things.


Hi,
Out of interest - do you spell or grammar check your posts on this forum?
The reason I ask this - your posts are full of grammatical errors and spelling mistakes.
If you use this level of English in your tests - it would not be a surprise that you are getting low marks.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stormbaby

I will re-appear tomorrow.. hope i can pass 65+ for my speaking part...i have done 3 tests so far and scores that i hv obtained for speaking was 55, 53, and 60; while i got 80 in writing. 

Feel quite down coz i think the big gap between my speaking and writing is too much and just unbelievable. 

I guess I will try to reduce my speed when i speak tomorrow. Maybe i spoke too fast so the computer can't really detect my words because they are just connecting continuously with each other? Does that affect the scoring? I honestly really don't know what to do/improve because i actually feel pretty good about the speaking section . big sigh.....

i try to speak continuously (rarely stop) because i thought it will improve my fluency score... but apparently that does not help i guess?

If anyone has helpful tips, i will really really really appreciate it. Thankyou


----------



## jojo

Stormbaby said:


> I will re-appear tomorrow.. hope i can pass 65+ for my speaking part...i have done 3 tests so far and scores that i hv obtained for speaking was 55, 53, and 60; while i got 80 in writing.
> 
> Feel quite down coz i think the big gap between my speaking and writing is too much and just unbelievable.
> 
> If anyone has helpful tips, i will really appreciate it. Thankyou


 Read English books, novels, stories, magazines, forums..... Watch films with English subtitles and read them aloud...... Although you may not have time to do all that by tomorrow!!! What you have just written here seems ok and can be understood. I doubt they would approve of text speak and shortening words though??!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## rajwin502

Stormbaby said:


> I will re-appear tomorrow.. hope i can pass 65+ for my speaking part...i*has speech*3 tests so far and scores that i hv obtained for speaking was 55, 53, and 60; while i got 80 in writing.
> 
> Feel quite down coz i think the big gap between my speaking and writing is too much and just unbelievable.
> 
> If anyone has helpful tips, i will really appreciate it. Thankyou


My earlier posts could help. The key is to speak without fumbling - be clear and continuous in your speech. Never mind if you are slightly slow, but avoid repeatations or fumbling. 
If the graphs are too complex, just pick some extreme values or colours and speak about them fluently and without grammatical errors. Don't bother if you are slightly off - topic, as long as you are using key figures /values from the graph. Believe me this will work 100%.
Repeat Sentence - Be mindful of the fact that there is a time lag between the spoken sentence and when the mic actually opens. 
No problem with clicking next if you are done with your current question and want to proceed to the next. 

Good Luck.


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> I will re-appear tomorrow.. hope i can pass 65+ for my speaking part...i have done 3 tests so far and scores that i hv obtained for speaking was 55, 53, and 60; while i got 80 in writing.
> 
> Feel quite down coz i think the big gap between my speaking and writing is too much and just unbelievable.
> 
> If anyone has helpful tips, i will really appreciate it. Thankyou


Hi, 
Be confident when you speak. Take deep breath before you read aloud each item. Fluency is very important. If you don't have anything new to say for describe image, speak about some details you see in screen without stopping abruptly or reducing your speed.Take notes for re-tell lecture. For short answers, you will get some items where you need to look for answers from table. Try to repeat as much as you hear in repeat sentence .If you are lost, repeat the sentence you have constructed in mind based on what you have heard.


----------



## Stormbaby

rajwin502 said:


> My earlier posts could help. The key is to speak without fumbling - be clear and continuous in your speech. Never mind if you are slightly slow, but avoid repeatations or fumbling.
> If the graphs are too complex, just pick some extreme values or colours and speak about them fluently and without grammatical errors. Don't bother if you are slightly off - topic, as long as you are using key figures /values from the graph. Believe me this will work 100%.
> Repeat Sentence - Be mindful of the fact that there is a time lag between the spoken sentence and when the mic actually opens.
> No problem with clicking next if you are done with your current question and want to proceed to the next.
> 
> Good Luck.



Maybe i spoke quite fast as in continuously between each word. Maybe the computer cant really detect my words because the words are too connecting with each other? i spoke like that at my third test because i thought that it could increase my fluency score. But still, the total maximum score for speaking that i can get is only 60. while i always get 75+ for writing. 

Thanks for the suggestion! Appreciate it 

I will try your suggestion tomorrow. I am quite lacking in impromptu type of question like retell lecture especially short answer questions! But for read aloud, repeat question, and describe graph, i think i have no problem with them...


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> Hi,
> Be confident when you speak. Take deep breath before you read aloud each item. Fluency is very important. If you don't have anything new to say for describe image, speak about some details you see in screen without stopping abruptly or reducing your speed.Take notes for re-tell lecture. For short answers, you will get some items where you need to look for answers from table. Try to repeat as much as you hear in repeat sentence .If you are lost, repeat the sentence you have constructed in mind based on what you have heard.


i will! yeah the worst part for me is about answering short answer question. Actually in my previous tests, i pretty much spoke continuously in read aloud, describe graph, repeat sentence... very rarely i stop at all..but i always get very low fluency score... I am thinking maybe i should speak continuously but be clear for every word? 

Thanks for suggestion tho! appreciate it


----------



## jojo

raseen1978 said:


> PTE big time scam, only way ahead is, target for less and try to gain points in experiences and qualifications. there are people with different IDs in this forum posting 90/90/90/90 successful stories, utter lie, and makers in PTE, such as test center staff. The commission on this for the test centers are FAT FAT.



I'd just like to say that I've had a good look through posts on here and the PTEs webpage and I dont see any signs of scams at all. Just make sure you are fluent and articulate _*before*_ you apply to them. Judging by some of the posts on this thread, which are very hard to understand, both grammatically and the spelling, I suspect that may be the problem

Jo xxx


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> i will! yeah the worst part for me is about answering short answer question. Actually in my previous tests, i pretty much spoke continuously in read aloud, describe graph, repeat sentence... very rarely i stop at all..but i always get very low fluency score... I am thinking maybe i should speak continuously but be clear for every word?
> 
> Thanks for suggestion tho! appreciate it


Yes be clear for every word. Give a small pause for punctuation marks in read aloud. Also make sure you stress words with plural forms. Very often we omit 's sound at the end.


----------



## Stormbaby

jojo said:


> Read English books, novels, stories, magazines, forums..... Watch films with English subtitles and read them aloud...... Although you may not have time to do all that by tomorrow!!! What you have just written here seems ok and can be understood. I doubt they would approve of text speak and shortening words though??!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I believe i have no problem with read aloud... maybe i need to fix something in retell lecture and answer short questions.... sometimes i just do not know the answer for quick quiz like that because i have to answer very quickly..

And of course, my writing style in exam is different compared to here..
I have no problem with writing, just the speaking results drive me crazy... hahaha fingerscrossed.. 
Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Out of interest - do you spell or grammar check your posts on this forum?
> The reason I ask this - your posts are full of grammatical errors and spelling mistakes.
> If you use this level of English in your tests - it would not be a surprise that you are getting low marks.
> Cheers
> Steve


I agree.

The overall standard of English grammar, spelling & fluency on this thread is really rather low. I speak as a former EFL teacher.

If that is the standard they are using in the exams, it's no surprise they are attaining low scores.

If they are capable of using a higher standard of written English, including not using txtspk, then perhaps they should do so on the forum. If nothing else, it would be good practice. 

And others might stand half a chance of understanding what they are saying....


----------



## jojo

Stormbaby said:


> I believe i have no problem with read aloud... maybe i need to fix something in retell lecture and answer short questions.... sometimes i just do not know the answer for quick quiz like that because i have to answer very quickly..
> 
> And of course, my writing style in exam is different compared to here..
> I have no problem with writing, just the speaking results drive me crazy... hahaha fingerscrossed..
> Thanks!


:fingerscrossed:

Jo xxx


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> Yes be clear for every word. Give a small pause for punctuation marks in read aloud. Also make sure you stress words with plural forms. Very often we omit 's sound at the end.



And also, for short answer part, i found that sometimes i just do not know the answer of quick quiz like that because so many general knowledge question that i am not aware of. Or sometimes when i know the answer, the time is already ticking for few seconds and i miss my chance -_-... 

Btw, i will try to speak more clearly for every word tomorrow. will update u how my result later.

Thankyou!


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> And also, for short answer part, i found that sometimes i just do not know the answer of quick quiz like that because so many general knowledge question that i am not aware of. Or sometimes when i know the answer, the time is already ticking for few seconds and i miss my chance -_-...
> 
> Btw, i will try to speak more clearly for every word tomorrow. will update u how my result later.
> 
> Thankyou!


Sometimes short answers will have answers within the question itself. Like "Which of these is the mammal? lizard or cow?" . Pay attention to the questions closely to find answers. 

Refer to sample short answers in Mcmillan test builder and pte test plus books.All the best!


----------



## Horus_88

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congratulations....


Thanks mate.



Sush1 said:


> Congrats Dude. Was the result in First PTE Attempt ?


Yes.
I'm a band 7 IELTS-A


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> Sometimes short answers will have answers within the question itself. Like "Which of these is the mammal? lizard or cow?" . Pay attention to the questions closely to find answers.
> 
> Refer to sample short answers in Mcmillan test builder and pte test plus books.All the best!


Just wondering, do i need to give pause for punctuation in describe graph and retell lecture sections too?


----------



## Fadi84

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> can you let me know how to do practice test.is that paid? if yes give me link


Please go to this link and you will find out how you can buy the practice exam
https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## Rab nawaz

xabiachica said:


> I agree.
> 
> The overall standard of English grammar, spelling & fluency on this thread is really rather low. I speak as a former EFL teacher.
> 
> If that is the standard they are using in the exams, it's no surprise they are attaining low scores.
> 
> If they are capable of using a higher standard of written English, including not using txtspk, then perhaps they should do so on the forum. If nothing else, it would be good practice.
> 
> And others might stand half a chance of understanding what they are saying....



Once again the moderators understand what they like to understand i had told in previous posts the essay i had used was already checked by microsoft word so is there any point of gramatical mistake??

Secondly, lets suppose grammar is very important what about those students who got 88 in grammar and still got 60 in writing. I can show u a score report written discourse 90 grammar 88 and writing score 61 how u justify this??

Thirdly, there is hell of difference between typing a post on smart phone and writing actual exam with proper attention we cant compare in this way.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> Once again the moderators understand what they like to understand i had told in previous posts the essay i had used was already checked by microsoft word so is there any point of gramatical mistake??
> 
> Secondly, lets suppose grammar is very important what about those students who got 88 in grammar and still got 60 in writing. I can show u a score report written discourse 90 grammar 88 and writing score 61 how u justify this??
> 
> Thirdly, there is hell of difference between typing a post on smart phone and writing actual exam with proper attention we cant compare in this way.





The only problem I can see with PTE is that you are not yet competent enough to pass. Using microsofts grammar check isnt a good idea anyway as its not always accurate or correct. Blaming a smart phone and your obvious difficulty in articulating on this forum suggests that you need to have more lessons before re-applying. So please dont blame PTE, the forum or the moderators

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Rab nawaz said:


> Once again the moderators understand what they like to understand i had told in previous posts the essay i had used was already checked by microsoft word so is there any point of gramatical mistake??
> 
> Secondly, lets suppose grammar is very important what about those students who got 88 in grammar and still got 60 in writing. I can show u a score report written discourse 90 grammar 88 and writing score 61 how u justify this??
> 
> Thirdly, there is hell of difference between typing a post on smart phone and writing actual exam with proper attention we cant compare in this way.


As jojo said, you don't seem to understand what a moderator is.

We are volunteers who make sure that forum members follow the forum rules. No more, no less. We are nothing to do with immigration, nothing to do with any organisation for passing English language exams. So we aren't in the business of justifying anything.

Most of us are native speakers of English though, & a few of us teach languages, so can assess to some degree, a member's level of English language.

As a language teacher myself, I will give you all some free advice. I promise you that a microsoft word checked essay could easily contain spelling & grammatical errors. In fact almost certainly will. It also cannot check fluency nor proper use of a language. 

You would all be far better off practicing writing in proper English every time you write in English. That way, when you write your exams, it will be more natural, & far more likely to attain a good score - whichever exam board you go with.


----------



## dreamsanj

Thanks Moderators.

You have made your points clearly and I second your thoughts.

I was curious to know if there are websites which help me check my current grammer abilities, Help me with tips to improve the English usage. I am using English leap .com But I would like to use more help.


----------



## kaju

dreamsanj said:


> Thanks Moderators.
> 
> You have made your points clearly and I second your thoughts.
> 
> I was curious to know if there are websites which help me check my current grammer abilities, Help me with tips to improve the English usage. I am using English leap .com But I would like to use more help.


A search may help: Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi All,

Should I use "S" or "Z" in PTE...

eg: Materialise or materialize


----------



## jojo

mgkarthick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should I use "S" or "Z" in PTE...
> 
> eg: Materialise or materialize


 Technically the "Z" is American English and the "S" is British English. I dont know the correct answer for PTE, I'd guess it would be "S", but whichever you use, you should be continuous with it and dont change 

Jo xxx


----------



## rajwin502

mgkarthick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should I use "S" or "Z" in PTE...
> 
> eg: Materialise or materialize learning


 You can use both American or British English as long as your entire essay is consistent to one style. 
What the program will detect as a mistake is if you use say materialize (US English) in one part of your essay and use colour (British English) in another sentence. 

So, as long as you are consistent with the use of one style either US or British English throughout your writing content, both are acceptable.


----------



## trinkasharma

rajwin502 said:


> You can use both American or British English as long as your entire essay is consistent to one style.
> What the program will detect as a mistake is if you use say materialize (US English) in one part of your essay and use colour (British English) in another sentence.
> 
> So, as long as you are consistent with the use of one style either US or British English throughout your writing content, both are acceptable.


My neighbour bought a car with bald tires and a broken windshield. He spent $10 on replacement windscreen including labor. Tyres took another $20. For tires, he did not have to pay any labour.

How many marks would be deducted here? Which form of tyre/tire will be marked down? I am guessing one of the labor/labour has to be marked as wrong too.


----------



## jojo

trinkasharma said:


> My neighbour bought a car with bald tires and a broken windshield. He spent $10 on replacement windscreen including labor. Tyres took another $20. For tires, he did not have to pay any labour.
> 
> How many marks would be deducted here? Which form of tyre/tire will be marked down? I am guessing one of the labor/labour has to be marked as wrong too.


You're using American and British spellings throughout. Neighbour is British too (neighbor is the American way) . But since you're talking $ instead of £ then it should all be in American 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## trinkasharma

What happens if I am able to include few #/£ in the above text? Then the text becomes British and the American spellings are seen as an error?

$ in this case can equally be Australian because this is an Australia related forum.


----------



## jojo

trinkasharma said:


> What happens if I am able to include few #/£ in the above text? Then the text becomes British and the American spellings are seen as an error?


 You need to decide on one or the other. Either write it all in American or all in British. You can't have both in the same conversation. I'm on my phone right now, so I can't easily give you an example 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## kaju

trinkasharma said:


> My neighbour bought a car with bald tires and a broken windshield. He spent $10 on replacement windscreen including labor. Tyres took another $20. For tires, he did not have to pay any labour.
> 
> How many marks would be deducted here? Which form of tyre/tire will be marked down? I am guessing one of the labor/labour has to be marked as wrong too.


I'll say it would be wrong! I had 2 tyres put on my wife's car just a few hours ago - cheap ones, at that - still cost $250! (That's in Perth, so I mean $A!)  But that's another story! 

Tire is US English, so for consistency it would be tires/labor, or in UK English/Australian English, tyres/labour. I understand that UK English (rather than US English) has primacy in Indian educational institutions so I suspect this is what you should use.

Given the usage of different currencies around the world (so many places use different version of the dollar, and pounds too), I suspect that the currency won't matter at all.


----------



## rajwin502

trinkasharma.kasharma said:


> My neighbour bought a car with bald tires and a broken windshield. He spent $10 on replacement windscreen including labor. Tyres took another $20. For tires, he did not have to pay any labour.
> 
> How many marks would be deducted here? Which form of tyre/tire will be marked down? I am guessing one of the labor/labour has to be marked as wrong too.


Well, its difficult to exactly say the number of marks you would loose, as PTE scoring is not that transparent. 

Using British English, you should only have :
Tyres
Labour

For American English, you should be using :
Tires 
Labor 
Neighbor. 

Since your writing contains a mix of both American and British language, you will loose some marks. How much exactly is difficult to say, as PTE does not specify.


----------



## jojo

rajwin502 said:


> Well, its difficult to exactly say the number of marks you would loose, as PTE scoring is not that transparent.
> 
> Using British English, you should only have :
> Tyres
> Labour
> 
> For American English, you should be using :
> Tires
> Labor
> Neighbor.
> 
> Since your writing contains a mix of both American and British language, you will *loose* some marks. How much exactly is difficult to say, as PTE does not specify.


*LOSE* not *loose* ....... I'm teasing here and actually that is a common mistake made in English, by first language English speakers too. But you're right about the American/English thing

I also have to say, that whether you are able to pass PTE or not, I admire your ability to write and speak the language at all - everyone who has posted on here

Jo xxx


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> Sometimes short answers will have answers within the question itself. Like "Which of these is the mammal? lizard or cow?" . Pay attention to the questions closely to find answers.
> 
> Refer to sample short answers in Mcmillan test builder and pte test plus books.All the best!



Hello just want to update you... The result just came out. And again the 4th test, my speaking is still 56, the previous speaking score was 60. 

Btw my writing is 81. 
I really dont know what to do for the speaking part. i tried to speak clearly every word but that doesn't improve much. 

Yes, in this test, i was extremely distracted and annoyed by one other candidate that speak like shouting throughout the whole speaking session! 
I can't concentrate much. But besides, why my speaking is lower? i can answer all question in read aloud and short answer question this time.
The part that i got distracted was in the repeat sentence and describe graph because this guy was shouting. Still, i thought at least i will get 65. 

I am so desperate.
Should i re-appear again immediately or should i join some pte training class?


----------



## jojo

Stormbaby said:


> Hello. The result just came out. And again the 4th test, my speaking is still 56, the previous speaking score was 60.
> 
> Btw my writing is 81.
> I really dont know what to do for the speaking part. i tried to speak clearly every word but that doesn't improve much.
> 
> Yes, in this test, i was extremely distracted and annoyed by one other candidate that speak like shouting throughout the whole speaking session!
> I can't concentrate much. But besides, why my speaking is lower? i can answer all question in read aloud and short answer question this time.
> The part that i got distracted was in the repeat sentence and describe graph because of this guy shouting. Still, i thought at least i will get 65.
> 
> I am so desperate.
> Should i re-appear again immediately or should i join some pte training class?


Practice all the time. Listen to the radio in english, watch English films with english subtitles so you get both written and spoken words and connotations, listen to english music - til you are thinking in English. Pretend you are english and get in tune with it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## parthvi

Hi Candidates,

Please do not take test from TCYonline.com because it has totally irrelevant marking many other mistakes. I has my speaking test there and after completion I got result stating "Wrong/Unattempted Question-39" however, I have completely attempted all questions very carefully  

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

Stormbaby said:


> Hello. The result just came out. And again the 4th test, my speaking is still 56, the previous speaking score was 60.
> 
> Btw my writing is 81.
> I really dont know what to do for the speaking part. i tried to speak clearly every word but that doesn't improve much.
> 
> Yes, in this test, i was extremely distracted and annoyed by one other candidate that speak like shouting throughout the whole speaking session!
> I can't concentrate much. But besides, why my speaking is lower? i can answer all question in read aloud and short answer question this time.
> The part that i got distracted was in the repeat sentence and describe graph because this guy was shouting. Still, i thought at least i will get 65.
> 
> I am so desperate.
> Should i re-appear again immediately or should i join some pte training class?



According to moderator there isnt anyhing wrong with PTE marking criteria so there must be something wrong with yours english. In short u need a lot of improvement lol. Mate i had attempt 5 time last 3 time consistent 64 in reading what else u can expect??


----------



## trinkasharma

Stormbaby said:


> Hello just want to update you... The result just came out. And again the 4th test, my speaking is still 56, the previous speaking score was 60.
> 
> 
> Should i re-appear again immediately or should i join some pte training class?


Join a class where they teach you how to work in an American Call center.


----------



## Stormbaby

jojo said:


> Practice all the time. Listen to the radio in english, watch English films with english subtitles so you get both written and spoken words and connotations, listen to english music - til you are thinking in English. Pretend you are english and get in tune with it.
> 
> Jo xxx


The thing is, i have practice for months, but there is no significant change especially speaking. 
I feel like, it more depends on what questions that i got during exam. If i am familiar with the reading/writing topic, my score will be slightly higher.

There must be some trick to master speaking part. No matter how hard i practice / try, i can't seem to improve it.

I am pretty sure i can speak pretty decent as i never get complain from people who have talked to me in daily life. 
Or is it the machine can't detect my sound?

Sigh..... so sad


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> According to moderator there isnt anyhing wrong with PTE marking criteria so there must be something wrong with yours english. In short u need a lot of improvement lol. Mate i had attempt 5 time last 3 time consistent 64 in reading what else u can expect??


According to the PTE and all other assessment examination boards for any subject, including language skills, if you fail then you need to improve, not blame the examiners. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

Stormbaby said:


> The thing is, i have practice for months, but there is no significant change especially speaking.
> I feel like, it more depends on what questions that i got during exam. If i am familiar with the reading/writing topic, my score will be slightly higher.
> 
> There must be some trick to master speaking part. No matter how hard i practice / try, i can't seem to improve it.
> 
> I am pretty sure i can speak pretty decent as i never get complain from people who have talked to me in daily life.
> Or is it the machine can't detect my sound?
> 
> Sigh..... so sad


There isnt anything wrong with u mate. Pte is playing smart games, in fact it become a business for them i got 90,89 in speaking 4 time. As per PTE startigy they will keep let u down in one module and keep pushing u for next booking.


----------



## Stormbaby

Rab nawaz said:


> According to moderator there isnt anyhing wrong with PTE marking criteria so there must be something wrong with yours english. In short u need a lot of improvement lol. Mate i had attempt 5 time last 3 time consistent 64 in reading what else u can expect??


I got 78 and 81 for listening and writing.

For reading part, maybe it is just a coincidence that u get 64 three times, I suggest u should re-do the test as that is very close to 65. Maybe next time u will get a more familiar reading topic? 
Luck plays the role too when the score is around 64 /63.
What is ur desire score?


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> There isnt anything wrong with u mate. Pte is playing smart games, in fact it become a business for them i got 90,89 in speaking 4 time. As per PTE startigy they will keep let u down in one module and keep pushing u for next booking.


You have to stop saying this. To be honest and without wishing to insult you, it took several of your posts for me to understand what you were even trying to say when you were accusing the PTE of scamming you. I actually couldnt understand your written english on here. 
Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> According to the PTE and all other assessment examination boards for any subject, including language skills, if you fail then you need to improve, not blame the examiners.
> 
> Jo xxx


If it happens to me doesnt matter. There are hundreds of people having same issue even in my group most of us are suffering from same situation. So it means all of us needs improvement?. My point is against PTE Marking criteria where the canidate is totally fail to understand what is wrong with his skills and where he needs improvement. New test = New results = Stratigy Changed


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> If it happens to me doesnt matter. There are hundreds of people having same issue even in my group most of us are suffering from same situation.* So it means all of us needs improvement?*


YES!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stormbaby

Rab nawaz said:


> There isnt anything wrong with u mate. Pte is playing smart games, in fact it become a business for them i got 90,89 in speaking 4 time. As per PTE startigy they will keep let u down in one module and keep pushing u for next booking.


wow your speaking is perfect! i am confident with my pronunciation because when i read something unfamiliar, i always go to cambridge dictionary and learn the sound drill. but i dont know why i got extremely low in pronunciation. even fluency! i rarely stop speaking in the test.

I just really dont know what to do!! so sad.
and have waste so much money because i keep re doing the test


----------



## Rab nawaz

Stormbaby said:


> wow your speaking is perfect! i am confident with my pronunciation because when i read something unfamiliar, i always go to cambridge dictionary and learn the sound drill. but i dont know why i got extremely low in pronunciation. even fluency! i rarely stop speaking in the test.
> 
> I just really dont know what to do!! so sad.
> and have waste so much money because i keep re doing the test


I have my score report with me if u need to have a look at the moment moderator is highly in favor of PTE i cant suggest anything for u. i knew there isnt anything wrong with urs speaking but the unfair marking of PTE is keep bashing u.


----------



## ginni

I had taken test yesterday and scored only 64 in Speaking. I need minimum 65 for 189 visa. Can anyone suggest me how can I improve my pronunciation and fluency because as per report I am weaker in them.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> I have my score report with me if u need to have a look at the moment moderator is highly in favor of PTE i cant suggest anything for u. i knew there isnt anything wrong with urs speaking but the unfair marking of PTE is keep bashing u.


This particular comment is not written well at all. I am assuming that you are trying to say that I agree with the PTE, but you think that there is nothing wrong with Stormbabys English speaking - did you hear his/her oral exam??? - if that is what you are trying to say???

And that is my point. You do not qualify your insistence that you are capable of passing an English speaking/writing exam when you write on the forum. But for some reason, you prefer to blame the PTE 

I'll just add that this is not my opinion as a moderator, but as a British English speaker

Jo xxx


----------



## Sush1

Hi Jojo,

I have appeared in PTE thrice. My scores are below:-

R/W/S/L (1st Attempt)- 74/79/71/79
R/W/S/L (2nd Attempt)-70/76/77/86 
R/W/S/L (3rd Attempt)- 74/78/82/85

I need to get 79 in all. Can you please help me in improving the score. I am appearing for the exam on 26th again.
Seriously speaking, I am little scared now.



jojo said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> This particular comment is not written well at all. I am assuming that you are trying to say that I agree with the PTE, but you think that there is nothing wrong with Stormbabys English speaking - did you hear his/her oral exam??? - if that is what you are trying to say???
> 
> And that is my point. You do not qualify your insistence that you are capable of passing an English speaking/writing exam when you write on the forum. But for some reason, you prefer to blame the PTE
> 
> I'll just add that this is not my opinion as a moderator, but as a British English speaker
> 
> Jo xxx



In that case how come u r defending PTE as u have never attempt this exam. I am telling him behalf of my experience and why are u keep ignoring those people complaining everyday against the rip-of startigy of PTE?


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> In that case how come u r defending PTE as u have never attempt this exam. I am telling him behalf of my experience and why are u keep ignoring those people complaining everyday against the rip-of startigy of PTE?


Because those who complain dont seem to be very good at articulating in written english on the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Rab nawaz

jojo said:


> Because those who complain dont seem to be very good at articulating in written english on the forum
> 
> Jo xxx


Now you are trying to say speaking and writing are connected with eachother. If they cannot write without mistakes, it means they cant speak as well??


----------



## rajwin502

Stormbaby;8902010]The thing is, i have practice for months, but there is no significant change especially speaking. 
I feel like, it more depends on what questions that i got during am. If i am familiar with the reading/writing topic, my score will be slightly higher.

There must be some trick to master speaking part. No matter how hard i practice / try, i can't seem to improve it.

I am pretty sure i can speak pretty decent as i never get complain from people who have talked to me in daily life. 
Or is it the machine can't detect my sound?

Sigh..... so sad[/QUOTE]

I have said this in the forum before, and I say it again........ the number of attempts don't count, the actions you have taken by way of identifying the root cause of your low scores, and corrective measures taken to bridge them is what can make a difference. 
There is a saying " doing things the same way again and again, will only give you the same results '. 
You rightly said the most crucial element with PTE is to understand what the software is looking for and master that aspect. I can relate well with your scores, because even I got 50's and 60's in my first two attempts. I changed my approach for the next in all ways - tone, speed, delivery.... I ended up with 82. 
Going by your writing ability, I assume its not about your ability to score well, but its about a minor adjustment you need to make in your presentation delivery that you seem to be missing on. You need someone to listen to you and point out what you need to do differently. No point in taking test after test, unless you exactly know where is the gap, and you have made corrections to bridge them.


----------



## jojo

Rab nawaz said:


> Now you are trying to say speaking and writing are connected with eachother. If they cannot write without mistakes, it means they cant speak as well??


I dont know how they speak, but its not fair of you to claim that the PTE are scamming when there is no evidence

Jo xxx


----------



## Terry06

*PTE Exam Materiel*

Can someone please give me the PTE exam material or provide me the link to exam material. 
Thanks In Advance


----------



## jojo

Terry06 said:


> Can someone please give me the PTE exam material or provide me the link to exam material.
> Thanks In Advance


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo... Exam - Page 651&txt=https://ptepractice.com/

Jo xxx


----------



## Sush1

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/playlists

These one are good for Practice. Will help for sure.



Terry06 said:


> Can someone please give me the PTE exam material or provide me the link to exam material.
> Thanks In Advance


----------



## Stormbaby

rajwin502 said:


> Stormbaby;8902010]
> I have said this in the forum before, and I say it again........ the number of attempts don't count, the actions you have taken by way of identifying the root cause of your low scores, and corrective measures taken to bridge them is what can make a difference.
> There is a saying " doing things the same way again and again, will only give you the same results '.
> You rightly said the most crucial element with PTE is to understand what the software is looking for and master that aspect. I can relate well with your scores, because even I got 50's and 60's in my first two attempts. I changed my approach for the next in all ways - tone, speed, delivery.... I ended up with 82.
> Going by your writing ability, I assume its not about your ability to score well, but its about a minor adjustment you need to make in your presentation delivery that you seem to be missing on. You need someone to listen to you and point out what you need to do differently. No point in taking test after test, unless you exactly know where is the gap, and you have made corrections to bridge them.



I have tried to speak more and more clearly every test.

But i have no idea about speed and tone because i just discover this forum and literally there are thousand posts before this.

Yeah i think u understand me the most as u have experienced the same situation as mine and u know how i feel...I am so upset when i look at my score and fail again this time..

Do u have any suggestion on what i need to do about speed and tone? 
should i speak faster/slower?
or if there are anything else u can suggest me i will highly highly appreciate it 

Also, may i know what are the things that u change to boost ur score from 56 to 82? 

Thankyou for helping me...


----------



## KV1990

Sush1 said:


> Hi Jojo,
> 
> I have appeared in PTE thrice. My scores are below:-
> 
> R/W/S/L (1st Attempt)- 74/79/71/79
> R/W/S/L (2nd Attempt)-70/76/77/86
> R/W/S/L (3rd Attempt)- 74/78/82/85
> 
> I need to get 79 in all. Can you please help me in improving the score. I am appearing for the exam on 26th again.
> Seriously speaking, I am little scared now.


Hi mate ,

We both are in same boat. I also need 79 and i have given 5 attempts so far.Since your speaking score has improved, i would suggest you to focus on reading section more.All the best!


----------



## kaju

Stormbaby said:


> I have tried to speak more and more clearly every test.
> 
> But i have no idea about speed and tone because i just discover this forum and literally there are thousand posts before this.
> 
> Yeah i think u understand me the most as u have experienced the same situation as mine and u know how i feel...I am so upset when i look at my score and fail again this time..
> 
> Do u have any suggestion on what i need to do about speed and tone?
> should i speak faster/slower?
> or if there are anything else u can suggest me i will highly highly appreciate it
> 
> Also, may i know what are the things that u change to boost ur score from 56 to 82?
> 
> Thankyou for helping me...


Stombaby, I really wonder if your accent and pronunciation is hurting your prospective results - we all have an accent, and when we talk with others, often they are used to it, and understand us perfectly well, and may have done so for perhaps for many years. So we naturally think we can speak well! 

It's hard for us to understand that outside of where we live, very often English isn't spoken the same way. We don't want anyone to tell us our English is less than perfect, we've been speaking it just fine for years, thank you very much! But in truth, many people's English is not the same as standard English, and that's what the computer wants to hear.

One suggestion might be to listen intently to radio or tv shows, and then say the same thing yourself - if you can record that and do it a few times you will start to hear where the differences are - and I'm not just talking accent, but very definitely pronunciation too. 

Have a look here, you don't need to understand all the technical details (I don't!), but it may go some way to explaining why sometimes, Indian English just doesn't quite resemble standard English as closely as you might think! - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> I have tried to speak more and more clearly every test.
> 
> But i have no idea about speed and tone because i just discover this forum and literally there are thousand posts before this.
> 
> Yeah i think u understand me the most as u have experienced the same situation as mine and u know how i feel...I am so upset when i look at my score and fail again this time..
> 
> Do u have any suggestion on what i need to do about speed and tone?
> should i speak faster/slower?
> or if there are anything else u can suggest me i will highly highly appreciate it
> 
> Also, may i know what are the things that u change to boost ur score from 56 to 82?
> 
> Thankyou for helping me...


Speaking in your normal speed with clear pronunciation is enough according to my experience. I understand you got distracted during speaking section. Play some audio clips in background and practise read aloud and describe images. It will improve your concentration during real exam. Take a small break and start preparation for speaking items from scratch. Record your answers and listen carefully. Hope for the best!!


----------



## kaju

Rab nawaz said:


> Now you are trying to say speaking and writing are connected with eachother. If they cannot write without mistakes, it means they cant speak as well??


Rab, to my mind the two are very similar, you form both directly from your brain, which is preconditioned from all the years of speaking in your life! - but of course writing alone doesn't have the issues of pronunciation and accent that speaking for a test can bring. 

However, there are very definitely issues of tense, style and grammar too, and much more, that vary from Indian English to standard English, both when writing and speaking - as I have mentioned, a little is shown here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English

It really is hard, when one has spoken English perhaps all the time, every day, for many years, with no apparent issues, to be told that you're not quite doing it right. It's almost an affront to our intelligence; it's certainly a serious blow to our egos. 

How could it possibly be true? "I KNOW I speak English perfectly well - I have done for years, it's second nature and no-one has ever pulled me up for it!".

But, you may find yourself returning again and again to ask yourself "Where I am going wrong - I can't see it and I don't believe it anyway!" until you gradually realise that everyone you've talked to all those years speaks just the same way as you do - and that the way you all speak is not quite the same as standard English! 

The only answer, I believe is to observe and practice more standard English, at least where you seem to drift away from it. Tutoring, or watching English videos, comparing the way you write and talk, might all help. And KV1990's advice is good too. 

I've talked to many hundreds of people (at least) as a part of my work, from very many countries. Often they are immensely proud of their English skills, and they have reason to be - they are already fluent in another mother-tongue. 

But you would be surprised how often it takes a major effort to understand some, to guess some words, to have to ask them to slow down or repeat something. Mostly it comes down to accent and pronunciation, sometimes (but not so much) it's grammar, but that is much less common. In itself their English can be technically good, just a bit incomprehensible due to the way it is enunciated - but not at all incomprehensible to their compatriots, who wonder why I have issues. Sometimes it's easier to use interpreters.

I see this on the TV from time to time - for example, people from England with such broad accents that the film-makers or news team put sub-titles on in English - even though they are English through and through, and have been for generations, live in England and only speak English! 

In the case of PTE tests, throw in the occasional peculiarity of Indian English, and I can understand why a computer, without the flexibility and familiarity of the human ear to cope with varying speeds and tonalities alone, might not give the result one desires. 

cheers
kaju


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> Speaking in your normal speed with clear pronunciation is enough according to my experience. I understand you got distracted during speaking section. Play some audio clips in background and practise read aloud and describe images. It will improve your concentration during real exam. Take a small break and start preparation for speaking items from scratch. Record your answers and listen carefully. Hope for the best!!



ok i will tell my situation/story currently. 
I have done the test 4 times. Ok i admit it the first and second time, i was still not familiar with the impromptu part in describing graph retell lecture and short answer. ( messed up in that part ). I got 55 and 53 respectively. Ok lets forget that..

After some practicing... 
I do the test for the third time, i done that last week. And messed up in the Answer short question part. So many general knowledge question that i am not aware of. so many mistakes coz i cant answer them.

So far i have no problem with other people speaking simultaneously. it always been about 7 - 10 people done the test in the same room. I can stay focus because they are not shouting.

But The forth time, i re do it 2 days ago, there were only 4 people in the test but there is this guy, who speak like unacceptably LOUD. Idk what i was thinking i just pay too much attention to my computer and i forgot to complain to the admin. I should have raised my hand ugh.
But this time, i can answer all questions for short answer quiz which means that i messed up in the describing, repeat sentence and retell lecture part in this test. For repeat sentence, i know what i am going to say, but because this guy is shouting, i forget what i want to say immediately. i knew i repeat the sentence with something missing in it.
The result for my speaking is 56. it is so stressful, everytime there is always something that ruin my test. which makes me wonder, is it my ability that is lacking or is it the situation that doesnt support me?

Do u think i should go to some pte training centre or 
Just practice by myself and do the test again?

Really need the suggestion.


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> ok i will tell my situation/story currently.
> I have done the test 4 times. Ok i admit it the first and second time, i was still not familiar with the impromptu part in describing graph retell lecture and short answer. ( messed up in that part ). I got 55 and 53 respectively. Ok lets forget that..
> 
> After some practicing...
> I do the test for the third time, i done that last week. And messed up in the Answer short question part. So many general knowledge question that i am not aware of. so many mistakes coz i cant answer them.
> 
> So far i have no problem with other people speaking simultaneously. it always been about 7 - 10 people done the test in the same room. I can stay focus because they are not shouting.
> 
> But The forth time, i re do it 2 days ago, there were only 4 people in the test but there is this guy, who speak like unacceptably LOUD. Idk what i was thinking i just pay too much attention to my computer and i forgot to complain to the admin. I should have raised my hand ugh.
> But this time, i can answer all questions for short answer quiz which means that i messed up in the describing, repeat sentence and retell lecture part in this test. For repeat sentence, i know what i am going to say, but because this guy is shouting, i forget what i want to say immediately. i knew i repeat the sentence with something missing in it.
> The result for my speaking is 56. it is so stressful, everytime there is always something that ruin my test. which makes me wonder, is it my ability that is lacking or is it the situation that doesnt support me?
> 
> Do u think i should go to some pte training centre or
> Just practice by myself and do the test again?
> 
> Really need the suggestion.


Have you tried practice test provided by pte? What was your score in speaking section in practice test? Since you are stressed and tried all tips, you can join training centre and get yourself assessed by a human to find out what's wrong.We can improve our ability but there is nothing much we can do about our situations. Stay positive!


----------



## Stormbaby

kaju said:


> Stombaby, I really wonder if your accent and pronunciation is hurting your prospective results - we all have an accent, and when we talk with others, often they are used to it, and understand us perfectly well, and may have done so for perhaps for many years. So we naturally think we can speak well!
> 
> It's hard for us to understand that outside of where we live, very often English isn't spoken the same way. We don't want anyone to tell us our English is less than perfect, we've been speaking it just fine for years, thank you very much! But in truth, many people's English is not the same as standard English, and that's what the computer wants to hear.
> 
> One suggestion might be to listen intently to radio or tv shows, and then say the same thing yourself - if you can record that and do it a few times you will start to hear where the differences are - and I'm not just talking accent, but very definitely pronunciation too.
> 
> Have a look here, you don't need to understand all the technical details (I don't!), but it may go some way to explaining why sometimes, Indian English just doesn't quite resemble standard English as closely as you might think! - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English



I actually have more like American accent because i watch lots of American movies and stuff. 
I actually pretty confident of my pronunciation because i wont say this unless i am pretty certain about this.
And of course i talk English with people i am not close to or when i am working..they do not usually listen my English, however, can completely understand me.
Also, i have tried to read lots of paragraphs to Siri on my iphone, and it picks about 95% of the text that i have spoken. 

The thing is, i have seen in some pages that some people have perfect 85-90 score in 3 other sections while they only score about 40-50 in speaking. which is very weird.
I think that is more extreme than my case. well i got 80 in writing and listening. not yet perfect. but considerably good i guess. lol


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> Have you tried practice test provided by pte? What was your score in speaking section in practice test? Since you are stressed and tried all tips, you can join training centre and get yourself assessed by a human to find out what's wrong.We can improve our ability but there is nothing much we can do about our situations. Stay positive!


oh i have done that and i didnt use a proper mic and my laptop machine sound was quite loud. and so i think it was a complete fail practice too.

i just feel like, everytime i done the test, there always be something that i regret because i could have done better in several parts. And that happens everytime.
I just wish there will be one time when i dont mess up at anything.

I wonder what result i will get by then.
Which makes me confused about the choices of joining the pte training or done the test without training.... 

Btw, how many times did u done the test and what score did u get if i may know ?


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> oh i have done that and i didnt use a proper mic and my laptop machine sound was quite loud. and so i think it was a complete fail practice too.
> 
> i just feel like, everytime i done the test, there always be something that i regret because i could have done better in several parts. And that happens everytime.
> I just wish there will be one time when i dont mess up at anything.
> 
> I wonder what result i will get by then.
> Which makes me confused about the choices of joining the pte training or done the test without training....
> 
> Btw, how many times did u done the test and what score did u get if i may know ?


 I know we can't control certain things and we all have certain personal limitations. I need 79 in all sections. I have taken 5 attempts in last 3 months period.

L-73 R-73 S-79 W-81- sept 21st
L-73 R-73 S-67 W-87-oct 20th
L-86 R-78 S-71 W-90 
L-81 R-72 S-70 W-77 
L-85 R-76 S-86 W-81 - dec 4th

Test 2 and 4 i did not prepare since i was occupied with other things.
I do not want to explore ielts or toefl now after all these efforts.
It is frustrating but what choice do we have ?


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> I know we can't control certain things and we all have certain personal limitations. I need 79 in all sections. I have taken 5 attempts in last 3 months period.
> 
> L-73 R-73 S-79 W-81- sept 21st
> L-73 R-73 S-67 W-87-oct 20th
> L-86 R-78 S-71 W-90
> L-81 R-72 S-70 W-77
> L-85 R-76 S-86 W-81 - dec 4th
> 
> Test 2 and 4 i did not prepare since i was occupied with other things.
> I do not want to explore ielts or toefl now after all these efforts.
> It is frustrating but what choice do we have ?


Indeed!!
Btw u are almost there!
Hope the best for u and plus all the luck too!
Yeah i am not going to Ielts or toefl too since i have put effort in this, just lacking in speaking.

Btw that is such an improvement for ur score if compared to the first test! 

What do u usually do for practicing pte?


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> Indeed!!
> Btw u are almost there!
> Hope the best for u and plus all the luck too!
> Yeah i am not going to Ielts or toefl too since i have put effort in this, just lacking in speaking.
> 
> Btw that is such an improvement for ur score if compared to the first test!
> 
> What do u usually do for practicing pte?


I took lot of tips from this forum. I have checked some youtube videos mentioned in this forum for speaking. check videos that explain how to describe bar graphs, pie chart etc using words like "declined","plummet","peak value","increased drastically" etc.Add a concluding statement about the trends if possible. Also check sample answers given in* pte practice plus and mcmillan* books. Have a template for describe image and re-tell lecture like "This bar graph illustrates", "This table compares".Sometimes, I pause movies in between and try to repeat the dialogue delivered by actors. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rab nawaz

rajwin502 said:


> Stormbaby;8902010]The thing is, i have practice for months, but there is no significant change especially speaking.
> I feel like, it more depends on what questions that i got during am. If i am familiar with the reading/writing topic, my score will be slightly higher.
> 
> There must be some trick to master speaking part. No matter how hard i practice / try, i can't seem to improve it.
> 
> I am pretty sure i can speak pretty decent as i never get complain from people who have talked to me in daily life.
> Or is it the machine can't detect my sound?
> 
> Sigh..... so sad


I have said this in the forum before, and I say it again........ the number of attempts don't count, the actions you have taken by way of identifying the root cause of your low scores, and corrective measures taken to bridge them is what can make a difference. 
There is a saying " doing things the same way again and again, will only give you the same results '. 
You rightly said the most crucial element with PTE is to understand what the software is looking for and master that aspect. I can relate well with your scores, because even I got 50's and 60's in my first two attempts. I changed my approach for the next in all ways - tone, speed, delivery.... I ended up with 82. 
Going by your writing ability, I assume its not about your ability to score well, but its about a minor adjustment you need to make in your presentation delivery that you seem to be missing on. You need someone to listen to you and point out what you need to do differently. No point in taking test after test, unless you exactly know where is the gap, and you have made corrections to bridge them.[/QUOTE]

Here it is my stratigy....

_____Speaking______

First Attempt 77

Second attempt 79

Third attempt 89

Fourth attempt 90

Fifth attempt 89



1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.

2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going

3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation

4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop

5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.

6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc 

7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
Axis represent number of years or countries.

8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.

9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence

10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent 

Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime.

If u need further help send me a personal message i will try my best to help u.


----------



## maxngo

Thank you for your tips they are very very helpful to me at the moment


----------



## maxngo

*PTE journey*

Hello everyone on this forum,

I was very fortunate to have come across this forum while searching for some information regarding the PTE exam. 

As we are all on the same boat at the moment, and even though the aimed score for each of us may vary, we are all determined and have the perseverance to ace the exam.

I started preparing for PTE about 2,3 weeks ago. As i booked my exam on 18th Dec, in total i would have spent just over a month for it.

However i managed to collect as many tips from previous successful test takers as possible. They are of great great value since had I not had the opportunity to learn them, I would have to go through numerous tests (if I fail) in order to figure out the right techniques.

In the very beginning all I knew about the exam was that it was marked by computer. That notion made me to think that by having gimmicks, we can somehow trick the marking process done by computer to get more marks .

I attended one free trial class of a couching course in hope of getting "techniques". I was quite unfamiliar with the test format by then. However I realised that all materials employed by the teacher were rather same as in the PTE books. I thus decided to invest in a couple of books and study at home instead.

After reviewing the materials on the forum, I purchased 3 books: The official Guide, Practice Test plus, MacMillan test builder.

I have so far gone through the official guide and half the MacMillan book. And, I figured out a few strategies not in terms of doing the exam (as I havent sat the test myself) but preparing for it.

Firstly, it is all about your English. If your English is at the 60 mark point for instance, with techniques and practice you can push it up to 65. But thinking from 60 you can jump to a 88 is , what i call, unrealistic.

So my steps are to:

1. Practice Describe image:

This section is rather similar as Ielts task 1 writing, except that it covers pictures as well. I had not written many writing tasks 1 ielts , therefore for me to immediately produce a transcript explaining the diagrams, charts.... is impossible.
What my strategy is to go through the videos teaching you how to WRITE for those graphs, charts, pie charts...ect first. Here you learn the vocabulary, the expressions, the way you introduce your graph as well as how to look for trend and make comparisons. After I got fluent with this, I went on to attempt the describe image section, but not to speak immediately yet. I ignored the 25 seconds time limit for now, spent time on the images and wrote down scripts for it. I did this so many times that it has become somehow a skill for me, and what is more it definitely helps with your writing and typing skills too. Trust me, once you have got yourself very familiar with the vocabulary for this type of question and the idea how to structure your talk, you will no longer get nervous for this part.


----------



## maxngo

2. Reading strategies

After a lot of Describe image practice, I got quite bored with it so I jumped to reading. The issue with reading is that you have to stay VERY VERY FOCUSED. I am not saying for other people experience yet for myself, because some of the texts are quite abstract and most of the time their wordings are more like implying, I had to really learn to stay on track and alert about my mind all the time.

I learnt that for Single answer it is not very tricky. Always read the question first then read the text, coz if done reversely you will only waste time. 

For multiple answer questions, its not always that there are only 2 answers correct. There could be 3, even 4. Therefore be careful. With this type of question, I learnt a tip that they always sort of trick you, to show you the answer quite obviously right in the beginning, making you think that these are correct but often its not the case. So if you do this type of question and somehow feel that they are easy, doubt yourself and do again. 

For fill in the blanks, they are very long. Very very long. Sometimes you have to skip the first blank to continue read the next sentence just to find the most appropriate word. However most of the time, I found that you just have to decide the answer right when you do that blank. They are more about collocations to me now. They could refer to meanings too, so you must put a word that corresponds best with the sentence. However keep in mind that collocations are very very common for this type of question, so if by reading the choices and one of them sounds like the best fit to you, go for it. Dont over think .


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> 2. Reading strategies
> 
> After a lot of Describe image practice, I got quite bored with it so I jumped to reading. The issue with reading is that you have to stay VERY VERY FOCUSED. I am not saying for other people experience yet for myself, because some of the texts are quite abstract and most of the time their wordings are more like implying, I had to really learn to stay on track and alert about my mind all the time.
> 
> I learnt that for Single answer it is not very tricky. Always read the question first then read the text, coz if done reversely you will only waste time.
> 
> For multiple answer questions, its not always that there are only 2 answers correct. There could be 3, even 4. Therefore be careful. With this type of question, I learnt a tip that they always sort of trick you, to show you the answer quite obviously right in the beginning, making you think that these are correct but often its not the case. So if you do this type of question and somehow feel that they are easy, doubt yourself and do again.
> 
> For fill in the blanks, they are very long. Very very long. Sometimes you have to skip the first blank to continue read the next sentence just to find the most appropriate word. However most of the time, I found that you just have to decide the answer right when you do that blank. They are more about collocations to me now. They could refer to meanings too, so you must put a word that corresponds best with the sentence. However keep in mind that collocations are very very common for this type of question, so if by reading the choices and one of them sounds like the best fit to you, go for it. Dont over think .


Seems perfect whatever u have mention above. Would u like to comment on writing in the same way. With due respect those members got good score in writing kindly share yours stratigies. Being a good scorer in speaking i always share my knowledge with members.....


----------



## maxngo

_Regarding writing, personally I dont think im a good writer.
I recently found myself having so many grammartical mistakes that i often make.
And the fact that during years of studies i hadnt actually written that many esssays, thus i am not familiar with having to come up with ideas and organising them and using academic formal words....

However over the last few days i made improvements in my writing i suppose.
Firstly i learnt new vocabulary, especially for common topics such as Health, Education, IT, Environment... and applied them to write paragraphs. This helped give me not only new range of words to employ but also the experience whilst doing reading for example.

I attempted to write my first few essays, and they took me 40 minutes ?!? considering it was by typing. Had in been hand writing it would have taken me much much longer, and sentences couldnt have come out as smoothly. 

Anyway i tried to practice being able to come up with ideas and structure them into paragpraphs first , all within 20 minutes, even though the essay may be terrible. The idea is to get myself used to the time limit and develop a sense to estimate how much time i should spend on each step/paragraph, 

Below are a few essays i have written so far. If anybody is keen enough to go through them and let me know my weaknesses , i would very much appreciate that. 

Together we exchange ideas and embolden each other in order to ace this PTE test. _
============================================

*1/ A growing number of people feel that animals should not be exploited by people and that they should have the same rights as humans, while others argue that humans must employ animals to satisfy their various needs, including uses for food and research.

Discuss both views and give your opinion. *

9:55 10:18 (23 minutes spent to write this)

Many people claim humans have the right to decide animals lives for their supply of food or research purposes. Others argue for animals that animals, as human, have rights and must not be exploited. This essay will elaborate on both notions and conclude an opinion.

Firstly it is acceptable to claim that animals should serve human needs for food as well as being research objects. Just as much relevant as the concept “to eat or be eaten” in the animal world, people for millions of year needed to consume animals to live and this assures our survival. Animals also are suitable subjects for medical research since humans cannot conduct on themselves. This allows the inventions of new medicines serving mankind.

Nevertheless there are strong arguments protecting animal rights. It is evident that animals just like humans have their emotions and senses of love, manifesting through love animals in general have towards their family, such as their babies or partners. In addition, footage recorded from animals being slaughtered show they feel pain as much as we humans do. These give animals the same qualities as human process, thus strengthening the idea of them being respected.

I would argue that humans can and in no way escaping from the need to utilize animals for food or research. However there should be awareness raised to not unnecessarily slaughter animals for any other purposes apart from food. Practices killing buffalo for horns or crocodiles for skin must be condemned and criticized. There must not also be prolonged periods for animals to suffer whilst killing them. A quick death for animals in slaughter houses is instead considered ethical.

In conclusion, animals serve their purposes to supply food and for research purposes. However as advanced creatures, we human beings must act ethically towards them. 

*2/ Currently there is a trend towards the use of alternative forms of medicine. However, at best these methods are ineffective, and at worst they may be dangerous.
To what extent do you agree with this statement? *

4:26 - 4:43 : Wrote in 17 minutes - 284 words

Alternative forms of medicine have been subject to contentious debates regarding its effects and potential detrimental impact on human health. This essay will suggest that alternative forms of medicine are in fact safe and do not pose any visible threat to human.

Conventional medicines have always been in use especially in the West to cure a wide range of diseases, ranging from simple symptoms such as the flu, to more complicated infections such as cancer or HIV-AIDS. They have been rigorously trialed and proven with scientific research, and most of the cases they are safe on human. People in general have benefited tremendously from it and conventional medicines thus will continue to thrive to more advanced levels in the near future. 

Other forms of medicine, however, also have a very long history that could predate conventional drugs by hundreds of year. They do not have massive scientific research for their benefits, yet they are undeniably effective. First of all, they are made mainly from natural sources, manifesting through drugs composed of either herbs, tea, or leaves... These ingredients are mostly safe and claimed to be beneficial for one in the long run. Secondly, there has been a number of reported cases where patients with different types of cancer in India, Vietnam, China were successfully cured by herbal remedies or traditional natural remedies. Finally, as long as one proceeds with caution and watches closely their body reaction to the drug, any form of alternative medicine will be considered safe and effective if it can cure a patient from their either chronic or acute symptoms.

In conclusion, I would argue that apart from conventional medication, alternative forms of medication have their own significance and value too. 

*3/ Some people believe the aim of university education is to help graduates get better jobs. Others believe there are much wider benefits of university education for both individuals and society.

Discuss both views and give your opinion.*


Spent 35 minutes on this

University education undeniably plays key role in today society. Many believe the imperative advantage of attending university is to enable people secure better jobs. Tertiary education however is not limited to such perspective. This essay will suggest that people by obtaining the university education will bring many more benefits to themselves as well as their society. 

It is indisputable that university education improves one’s future career prospect. Despite a number of millionaires who succeeded without a university education, a bachelor degree has always been and will always be the prerequisite for any candidate in any field who endeavor to secure high end jobs, particularly in the corporation world. It is impractical for one attempting to look for a good job without having a degree, which is manifest to some extent their field knowledge and comprehension ability, in hand, . Also by having a good job equally means people will be more comfortable with financing their lives. Thus the notion of people equipped with a tertiary education get good jobs is well recognized. 

Nevertheless, not only does tertiary education give people good career but it also enhances their other aspects within themselves and eventually benefits the whole society. First of all through years of studies and research, people in general develop broad understanding of various issues around the world. This enables them to have sympathy towards others, which is an imperative quality for anyone to have. In addition, higher education is effective regarding creating the right attitude in all aspects of life for their graduates. By having the right attitude, graduates gradually become more mature, responsible and well-mannered adults, which ultimately foster their morality and virtue. Finally, by shaping better individuals, it is obvious to claim that tertiary education assists in building a civilized and advanced society. 

In conclusion, one by obtaining a university education is opening doors for himself in the future. I would argue that it not only gives opportunities to people to have better career but also a profound foundation towards their morality, virtue and society development.


----------



## maxngo

Examine the arguments in favour of and against animal experiments, and come to a conclusion on this issue. 12:34 12:54 

20 minutes spent - 285 words


Animal testing is not an uncommon topic that has raised controversy. Testings performed on animals have certain advantages but at the same time significant drawbacks. This essay will elaborate on both ideas and suggest a conclusion.

To begin with, it is evident that carrying out experimentation on human bodies is too much a risk. If either humans or animals are to be subjects for research in mankind pursuit of new life-saving drugs, the latter would be an option. Moreover, many claim that animals served for drug testings are not wild breeds but common types of animals, thus nullifying the idea that testing is the cause for recent wild animal reduction in general. These arguments make great sense and are in support for animal testing.

On the other hand, firstly it is widely accepted that humans have senses of feelings, love, emotions and so do animals. If we humans as advanced creatures deserve to live our lives without being abused, the same thing must also apply to animals. Secondly, as footage recorded have indisputably shown, animals suffered as much pain as we do while in slaughter houses or shared very similarly their emotions towards their babies for instance. And finally, according to DC research by Yale university in 2011, 85% of trials rigorously conducted on animals showed no positive correspondence in human bodies, manifesting unethical ineffective practices.

In conclusion, as there is always a need for new drugs thus in no way humans can simply stop testings on animals, I would argue that animal experimentation be carried out in a responsible manner. Unnecessary trials in cosmetic field for instance should be criticized. At the same time, our recognition towards animal rights in general must be wide-spread.


----------



## Rehan77

I gave my PTE Academic yesterday and to my surprise it was too easy, much easier than gold and sample questions. Although after attempting those online tests I became dishearted as reading portion was too difficult and I stopped preparing assuming that with such a high difficulty level I wont be able to get the desired score.

I am waiting for my results currently, just wanted to inform that please don't compare online practice material with the actual test.


----------



## maxngo

Do the dangers derived from the use of chemicals in food production and preservation outweigh the advantages?
Give reasons for you answer and include any relevant examples from your own experience or knowledge.
3:26 3:47 --- 21 minutes -- 300 words

Today people consume a large amount of food containing chemicals as well as preservation substances in their diet. Whether such practices in the food industry bring to humans more benefits than its drawbacks is a contentious topic.

To begin with, a variety of reasons can be offered to explain regarding such practices. First of all, a type of chemical commonly found in food is coloring. Coloring enhances the products’ appeal, allowing the manufacturers to tackle consumers whose looks affect their purchase decisions more than ingredient information. Secondly, substances such as prohydoxi, chemikla... are extremely vital to endure longer one’s shelf life. If it was not for the assistance of listed chemicals, most products simply would not be able to last until they reach consumers.

On the other hand, there are drawbacks in the use of food chemicals. Foremost among these is the undeniable fact that any substance, as long as it is chemical, employed in food production is never good for human health in the long run. By consuming food containing high levels of artificial coloring or sodium - a regular chemical found in nearly all canned food - will very likely lead to health deterioration and at its worst, cancer. There is a research examined by King university in the USA stated sodium excessive usage could lead to lung cancer. In addition, manufacturers by effectively luring unsuspecting consumers into large consumption of such food are causing disadvantages for society, dragging down human health and life expectancy in the long run, creating heavy pressure on public health services.

In conclusion, in no way such practices in the food industry could bring advantages that are able to outweigh its drawbacks. I would argue that we humans must be sensible with our choices when it comes to food.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Rehan77 said:


> I gave my PTE Academic yesterday and to my surprise it was too easy, much easier than gold and sample questions. Although after attempting those online tests I became dishearted as reading portion was too difficult and I stopped preparing assuming that with such a high difficulty level I wont be able to get the desired score.
> 
> I am waiting for my results currently, just wanted to inform that please don't compare online practice material with the actual test.


Rehan,
Please share essay topics.
And scorea ASAP.


----------



## ginni

Can anyone provide any suggestions to improve Speaking score. I got good score in other section but not in speaking. Pronunciation and fluency are the areas where I scored least.


----------



## maxngo

*GAP YEAR *

Taking a gap year after high school is a new trend towards young American students. Whether this idea is fully supported by many people or not depends on each individual circumstances. This essay would elaborate on both the benefits and drawbacks of such decisions.

First of all, taking a year off after twelve high school years is a refreshment for many youngsters. Students in general become rather unproductive and uninspired after many years of constant studies. A long break thus would not only refresh them, but also undeniably is a prime point in their life to mark off an imperative period. Moreover, a year of traveling means youngsters get to experience the world, manifesting various aspects of life they have not come across before, therefore strengthening their sense of identity and sympathy in general.

On the other hand, the concept raises a several issues that concern parents. Foremost among these is the high possibility of youngsters choosing to not further pursue higher education upon finishing their gap year. A year of freedom may very likely nullify their initial plan to proceed to university. This could result in a dropping rate of people holding a degree in society. Consequentially leading to youngsters not able to secure good jobs. In addition, there has been reported cases of students that got involved in either crime or drug related offences. It is not to say that gap year plays a role in this regards, yet since people are not yet mature in their perception and considering the extra free time they have, it somehow can be linked together. 

In conclusion, I would argue that gap year is a good idea that can be encouraged. Nevertheless parents should assist their children and youngsters themselves are well informed of facts in order to make it effective.


----------



## Rab nawaz

afp85_19 said:


> Check this bud , hope it helps with your preparation.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...3KLe0xukpe2q79V13kNB6s/edit?pli=1#gid=5397762
> 
> 
> All the best and get that 79+ eace:





ginni said:


> Can anyone provide any suggestions to improve Speaking score. I got good score in other section but not in speaking. Pronunciation and fluency are the areas where I scored least.


Yes i can help u send me a personal message. I got 90 in speaking ....


----------



## trinkasharma

@maxngo.

I have written my comments.

>>Today people consume a large amount of food containing chemicals as well as *preservation substances *in their diet. 

I would call it chemical preservatives.

>>To begin with, a variety of reasons can be offered to explain regarding such practices

Sentence does not look nice to me, it looks ultra passive. I would write this as “These practices have often a variety of explanations”

>>Coloring enhances the products’ appeal, allowing the manufacturers to tackle consumers whose looks affect their purchase decisions more than ingredient information.

Colouring enhances a products’ appeal thereby appealing to customers who base their purchasing decisions on the looks and not so much on the contents.

>>On the other hand, there are drawbacks in the use of food chemicals. Foremost among these is the undeniable fact that any substance, as long as it is chemical, employed in food production is never good for human health in the long run.

This is off topic but the sodium in the cans is mostly Common salt. This is nothing inherently bad, it is just OceanSpice. In fact anything that goes in your mouth and does not come out has undergone a chemical change. Alcohol is a chemical and is fully natural. Opium, tobacco are all natural. 

>>There is a research examined by King university in the USA stated sodium excessive usage could lead to lung cancer. 

Perhaps research conducted is a better collocation here. Research from Kings University, USA has found ... or, Research conducted at Food Science depart has found close correlation .

>>In addition, manufacturers by effectively luring unsuspecting consumers into large consumption of such food are causing disadvantages for society, dragging down human health and life expectancy in the long run, creating heavy pressure on public health services.

Sentence appears to be rather too long. This is a paragraph masquerading as a sentence.

>>In conclusion, in no way such practices in the food industry could bring advantages that are able to outweigh its drawbacks. 

In conclusion, there is no way that advantages from these practices in the food industry offer that outweigh the drawbacks.


----------



## johnson_tade

Been a secret follower on this thread and just got my desired scores after my 2nd attempt. I've also done ielts earlier and it gave me just 10 points which was why i opted for PTE. Here is a breakdown of my score below:

IELTS: L 7.5, W 7.0, R 8.5, S 8.0
PTE 1st Attempt: L 90, R 78, S 79, W 90 Nov 29th
PTE 2nd Attempt: L 90, R 86, S 87, W 90 Dec 9th

I think the tips given on this forum are more than enough to ace this exam. I followed the describe image tip of talking about the highest and lowest with final conclusion which worked perfectly to my advantage even though i missed 2 questions in short answer.


----------



## Rab nawaz

johnson_tade said:


> Been a secret follower on this thread and just got my desired scores after my 2nd attempt. I've also done ielts earlier and it gave me just 10 points which was why i opted for PTE. Here is a breakdown of my score below:
> 
> IELTS: L 7.5, W 7.0, R 8.5, S 8.0
> PTE 1st Attempt: L 90, R 78, S 79, W 90 Nov 29th
> PTE 2nd Attempt: L 90, R 86, S 87, W 90 Dec 9th
> 
> I think the tips given on this forum are more than enough to ace this exam. I followed the describe image tip of talking about the highest and lowest with final conclusion which worked perfectly to my advantage even though i missed 2 questions in short answer.


Congrts would u like to share yours score report with us ??


----------



## trinkasharma

@MaxNgo

My comments.

Many people claim humans have the right to decide animals lives for their supply of food or research purposes. 
>>Others argue for animals that animals, as human, have rights and must not be exploited
Does not sound right to me

Firstly it is acceptable to claim that animals should serve human needs for food as well as being research objects. Just as much relevant as the concept “to eat or be eaten” in the animal world, people for millions of year needed to consume animals to live and this assures our survival. 

>>Animals also are suitable subjects for medical research since humans cannot conduct on themselves. 
Actually we do conduct lots of research on ourselves. Maybe “cannot conduct research on themselves”


>>This allows the inventions of new medicines serving mankind.
Perhaps medicines benefitting mankind.

>>Nevertheless there are strong arguments protecting animal rights.
Arguments favouring animal rights seems to be better here.
It is evident that animals just like humans have their emotions and senses of love, manifesting through love animals in general have towards their family, such as their babies or partners.
Sentence does not appear correct to me. 
>>In addition, footage recorded from animals being slaughtered show they feel pain as much as we humans do. 
Maybe footage recorded of animals
>>These give animals the same qualities as human process, thus strengthening the idea of them being respected.
animals similar qualities as human have.

>>I would argue that humans can and in no way escaping from the need to utilize animals for food or research. 
Can or can’t. it is not very clear. Humans cannot escape the need or There is no escaping from the need sounds better.
However there should be awareness raised to not unnecessarily slaughter animals for any other purposes apart from food. 
>>There must not also be prolonged periods for animals to suffer whilst killing them.
Perhaps “animals should be made to suffer for little time as possible”
A quick death for animals in slaughter houses is instead considered ethical.


----------



## johnson_tade

Rab nawaz said:


> Congrts would u like to share yours score report with us ??


I knew someone here would ask me to share the report because you won't believe. I think people here should change their mindset and work on their weaknesses instead. I knew i had to improve in reading which i seriously worked on and it definitely refleted in my result. You can find the score section attached.


----------



## trinkasharma

@Maxngo.

My comments.

Alternative forms of medicine have been subject to contentious debates regarding its effects and potential detrimental impact on human health.
Alternative forms of medicine have been subjected to contentious debates regarding their effects and potential detrimental impact on human health.

Conventional medicines have always been in use especially in the West to cure a wide range of diseases, ranging from simple symptoms such as the flu, to more complicated infections such as cancer or HIV-AIDS. 
>>They have been rigorously trialed and proven with scientific research, and most of the cases they are safe on human.
In most of the cases.
People in general have benefited tremendously from it and conventional medicines thus will continue to thrive to more advanced levels in the near future. 

>>Other forms of medicine, however, also have a very long history that could predate conventional drugs by hundreds of year. 
Hundreds of years
>>Secondly, there has been a number of reported cases where patients with different types of cancer in India, Vietnam, China were successfully cured by herbal remedies or traditional natural remedies. 
OT but I do know of Indians getting cancer by using chewing tobacco for sure. That is a natural leaf too.
Finally, as long as one proceeds with caution and watches closely their body reaction to the drug, any form of alternative medicine will be considered safe and effective if it can cure a patient from their either chronic or acute symptoms.
Maybe the sentence is too long.


----------



## Rab nawaz

johnson_tade said:


> I knew someone here would ask me to share the report because you won't believe. I think people here should change their mindset and work on their weaknesses instead. I knew i had to improve in reading which i seriously worked on and it definitely refleted in my result. You can find the score section attached.


Yeah thats what i recon when someone upload score report without details.


----------



## KV1990

johnson_tade said:


> I knew someone here would ask me to share the report because you won't believe. I think people here should change their mindset and work on their weaknesses instead. I knew i had to improve in reading which i seriously worked on and it definitely refleted in my result. You can find the score section attached.


Please tell us how to improve in reading section to score 79+.Thanks!


----------



## johnson_tade

Rab nawaz said:


> Yeah thats what i recon when someone upload score report without details.


Why would i include my details? I choose to keep it confidential and its definitely none of my business if you believe or not. You can either keep complaining on here or accept your fault and work on yourself.


----------



## Rab nawaz

johnson_tade said:


> Why would i include my details? I choose to keep it confidential and its definitely none of my business if you believe or not. You can either keep complaining on here or accept your fault and work on yourself.


Look with due respect i have no issue with urs score in fact am happy for u finally u have cracked the myth but there isnt anything wrong to share the score report by simply hiding details. Go to paint just mark black the essentail details and upload the report again with urs name otherwise sorry to say i have more than 30 score reports which are easily available on different coaching pages. If u want i can share my score report with details .....


----------



## maxngo

Thank you a lot trinkasharma. 

Definitely they were of great help.

I will amend my writings now.

However may I ask , does my writing look okay for you in general ? Hopeful for PTE 65 ?!

I started practicing few days ago only and wrote them in less than 30mins.


----------



## Sush1

Thank You. I am doing the same and will try to clear it this time.



KV1990 said:


> Hi mate ,
> 
> We both are in same boat. I also need 79 and i have given 5 attempts so far.Since your speaking score has improved, i would suggest you to focus on reading section more.All the best!


----------



## trinkasharma

I have never taken any single PTE scored exam. I should be taking one (Gold kit) soon.


----------



## sharin

Rab nawaz said:


> Yeah thats what i recon when someone upload score report without details.


haha


----------



## maxngo

how were your ielts scores like then trinkasharma ?


----------



## kiranmai

Should we start "with capital letter", in Listening section while doing "Write from dictation". Does case matters?

What happens if we highlight more words in "highlight incorrect words" in Listening section? :confused2:


----------



## Stormbaby

johnson_tade said:


> I knew someone here would ask me to share the report because you won't believe. I think people here should change their mindset and work on their weaknesses instead. I knew i had to improve in reading which i seriously worked on and it definitely refleted in my result. You can find the score section attached.


May i know how do u improve in reading please?
Like read news or something like that?


----------



## trinkasharma

@Maxngo

My comments

>>University education undeniably plays key role in today society.
University education undeniably plays a key role in today’s society.

Many believe the imperative advantage of attending university is to enable people secure better jobs. 
>>Tertiary education however is not limited to such perspective.
Tertiary education, however, is not limited to such perspective. 

>>This essay will suggest that people by obtaining the university education will bring many more benefits to themselves as well as their society. 

Seems too long to me. I cannot suggest any alternative as this time.

>>It is indisputable that university education improves one’s future career prospect. 
It is indisputable that university education improves one’s future career prospects.
Despite a number of millionaires who succeeded without a university education, a bachelor degree has always been and will always be the prerequisite for any candidate in any field who endeavor to secure >>high end jobs, particularly in the corporation world.
High-end jobs, particularly in the corporate world.
It is impractical for one attempting to look for a good job without having a degree, which is manifest to some extent their field knowledge and comprehension ability, in hand, .
Maybe
It is impractical for one attempting to look for a good job without having a degree in hand. A degree to some extent which demonstrates their field knowledge and comprehension ability.

Also by having a good job equally means people will be more comfortable with financing their lives. Thus the notion of people equipped with a tertiary education get good jobs is well recognized. 

Nevertheless, not only does tertiary education give people good career but it also enhances their other aspects within themselves and eventually benefits the whole society. 

First of all through years of studies and research, people in general develop broad understanding of various issues around the world. 
First of all, through years of studies and research, people in general develop a broad understanding of various issues around the world. 



>>In conclusion, one by obtaining a university education is opening doors for himself in the future. 
Maybe 
In conclusion, by obtaining a university education, one is opening doors for himself in the future. 

>>I would argue that it not only gives opportunities to people to have better career but also a profound foundation towards their morality, virtue and society development.
I would argue that it gives opportunities to people to have not only a better career but also a profound foundation towards their morality, virtue and society development.


----------



## maxngo

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP

THIS IS WHAT I CORRECTED

University education undeniably plays a key role in today society. Many believe the imperative advantage of attending university is to enable people secure better jobs. Tertiary education, however, is not limited to such perspective. This essay will suggest that people by obtaining university education will significantly benefit themselves as well as their society. 

It is indisputable that university education improves one’s future career prospects. Despite a number of millionaires who succeeded without a university education, a bachelor degree has always been and will always be the prerequisite for any candidate in any field who endeavor to secure high-end jobs, particularly in the corporate world. It is impractical for one attempting to look for a good job without having a degree in hand. A degree to some extent demonstrates their field knowledge and comprehension ability. Also by having a good job equally means people will be more comfortable with financing their lives. Thus the notion of people equipped with a tertiary education get good jobs is well recognized. 

Nevertheless, not only does tertiary education give people good career but it also enhances their other aspects within themselves and eventually benefits the whole society. First of all through years of studies and research, people in general develop broad understanding of various issues around the world. This enables them to have sympathy towards others, which is an imperative quality for anyone to have. In addition, higher education is effective regarding creating the right attitude in all aspects of life for their graduates. By having the right attitude, graduates gradually become more mature, responsible and well-mannered adults, which ultimately foster their morality and virtue. Finally, by shaping better individuals, it is obvious to claim that tertiary education helps build an advanced and civilized society. 

In conclusion, one by obtaining a university education is opening doors for himself in the future. I would argue that it gives opportunities to people to have not only a better career but also a profound foundation towards their morality, virtue and society development.


----------



## hemaa

Rab nawaz said:


> Seems perfect whatever u have mention above. Would u like to comment on writing in the same way. With due respect those members got good score in writing kindly share yours stratigies. Being a good scorer in speaking i always share my knowledge with members.....



following is my score in writing in 3 attempts :
79
83
81



I have followed the below template and it worked for me . Others might have different opinion or there are lot of better ways to write an essay but this is what I followed.

Divide the whole essay into 5 paragraphs 
a. Introduction
b. agree/advantage 1
c. agree/ advantage 2
d. disadvantage1
e. conclusion


1 )Intro : You can have just 3 sentences in this 
i. You can start with Nowadays, these days , etc. - general sentence abt the subjec
ii. Intro to the topic
iii. your position - whether you agree or not, you feel something is adv or disadv

Example 
Nowadays, everyone has started using mobile phones as it simplifies all our day-to-day work. But some people feel that it might have some negative effect on long run. I personally believe that mobile phones are boon to human.

2)Paragraph 1:
i.Point 1 - result 
ii. example with result
Example: 
One cannot deny the fact that almost all of us start our day with cell phones in hand because , there is nothing which is not accessible through Internet. For instance, using a mobile app one can get latest news and hence one knows what is happening around the world.

3)Paragraph 2: similar to para1 but with different point
It is important to know that XXXXXXX and as a result . For example , XXXXXX thus helps in XXXXX

4)Para 3:
Some people are of the opinion that these technology advancements harms our behaviour and health as this could lead to addiction. A good real life example would be XXXXXX because XXXXX.

5)Conclusion :
To conclude, I would say that any new invention would have both adv and disadv. It depends on an individual to use it effectively and thus I strongly believe mobile phones are boon to us.


so the key is prepare a template. avoid repeating a word . you can have approximately 50 words in each paragraph. 

Intro : Nowadays , .......paraphrase the topic sentence...what is your position 
Para1: one cannot deny the fact that ... because ... For instance ... which results in ...
Para 2: it is important to know that .... as.....For example..... and thus leads to
Para 3: some people are of the opinion that ....because.. Example and result
conclusion : summarize what you have written in 3 sentences. 


your reading score is really good.. you are almost there .. so just give a last try before you give up.. I'd suggest you go for coaching because you are almost close to 79+ in all other sections and I think only writing section is not working for you. good luck..


----------



## hemaa

kiranmai said:


> Should we start "with capital letter", in Listening section while doing "Write from dictation". Does case matters?
> 
> What happens if we highlight more words in "highlight incorrect words" in Listening section? :confused2:



Generally whenever you are writing , be it writing section or listening section it is good to start with capital .
you mean to ask you have highlighted a word which is actually correct??? This section has negative scoring . So its better not to highlight when you are not sure.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hemaa said:


> following is my score in writing in 3 attempts :
> 79
> 83
> 81
> 
> 
> 
> I have followed the below template and it worked for me . Others might have different opinion or there are lot of better ways to write an essay but this is what I followed.
> 
> Divide the whole essay into 5 paragraphs
> a. Introduction
> b. agree/advantage 1
> c. agree/ advantage 2
> d. disadvantage1
> e. conclusion
> 
> 
> 1 )Intro : You can have just 3 sentences in this
> i. You can start with Nowadays, these days , etc. - general sentence abt the subjec
> ii. Intro to the topic
> iii. your position - whether you agree or not, you feel something is adv or disadv
> 
> Example
> Nowadays, everyone has started using mobile phones as it simplifies all our day-to-day work. But some people feel that it might have some negative effect on long run. I personally believe that mobile phones are boon to human.
> 
> 2)Paragraph 1:
> i.Point 1 - result
> ii. example with result
> Example:
> One cannot deny the fact that almost all of us start our day with cell phones in hand because , there is nothing which is not accessible through Internet. For instance, using a mobile app one can get latest news and hence one knows what is happening around the world.
> 
> 3)Paragraph 2: similar to para1 but with different point
> It is important to know that XXXXXXX and as a result . For example , XXXXXX thus helps in XXXXX
> 
> 4)Para 3:
> Some people are of the opinion that these technology advancements harms our behaviour and health as this could lead to addiction. A good real life example would be XXXXXX because XXXXX.
> 
> 5)Conclusion :
> To conclude, I would say that any new invention would have both adv and disadv. It depends on an individual to use it effectively and thus I strongly believe mobile phones are boon to us.
> 
> 
> so the key is prepare a template. avoid repeating a word . you can have approximately 50 words in each paragraph.
> 
> Intro : Nowadays , .......paraphrase the topic sentence...what is your position
> Para1: one cannot deny the fact that ... because ... For instance ... which results in ...
> Para 2: it is important to know that .... as.....For example..... and thus leads to
> Para 3: some people are of the opinion that ....because.. Example and result
> conclusion : summarize what you have written in 3 sentences.
> 
> 
> your reading score is really good.. you are almost there .. so just give a last try before you give up.. I'd suggest you go for coaching because you are almost close to 79+ in all other sections and I think only writing section is not working for you. good luck..



Hats off for u highly appreciate the way u have define everything now i got the idea. I was going in wrong direction am shure it will definately change my results.


----------



## johnson_tade

KV1990 said:


> Please tell us how to improve in reading section to score 79+.Thanks!


PTE Reading always seems easy but truly isn't especially in fill in the blanks because their is always more than one correct answer among the options but the real correct answer is that one that relates to the passage content.

For example, i got a question like this...This has been_______over the years. The options were decreasing, deteriorating. They both fit in but deteriorating relates more to the passage content and is the correct answer.

In re-order paragraph, read through all and imagine yourself as the writer to know how best you are going to arrange them to make sense to the reader. 

For multiple answer and single answer types, read the question first before reading the passage because it saves you a lot of time and directs you to the exact line or paragraph where the answer is. 

In summary, reading requires speed, full attention and understanding.


----------



## hemaa

Rab nawaz said:


> Hats off for u highly appreciate the way u have define everything now i got the idea. I was going in wrong direction am shure it will definately change my results.


All the best
and one last tip make a mind map as soon as you read the topic.
Agree/ adv Disagree/disadv.... think which side are you going to talk about. if its agree, then quickly write 2 points about that .. and one point about disadv. This way you will roughly get an idea what is your main content is gonna be in para 1, 2 and 3. Also sometimes you might think that it is advantageous but you dont have much points to second it though you know some points why someone would think it as disadv. In tht case, it is better to write about disadv. For example, wearing casual wear to office adv or disadv . in this case you personally feel it is adv but dont have much points to talk about it but have some content to talk about disadv. so quickly switch saying that you feel it is disadv.

Allocate 1 min - reading the topic clearly 
2-3 min - mind map
10 mins - write essay
5 mins _ MUST to check spelling and grammatical errors. this last 5 mins is most valuable coz you can check your spelling thoroughly.

Essay could be of 3 type
1) agree /disagree
2) adv/ disadv
3) opinion...

for 1 and 2 follow the template I have used. for opinion essays , instead of talking abt disadv in para3 add more points to the topic.


----------



## kaju

Trinkasharma, here's another interpretation. My comments are in blue.

Having one student critique another's work risks them passing on their interpretation of what is correct. Which in itself, may or may not not be entirely correct! 


>>Today people consume a large amount of food containing chemicals as well as *preservation substances *in their diet. 

I would call it chemical preservatives.

I think I'd rather say: "Today, people consume a large amount of food containing preservatives"

Shorter, more concise, no repetition. 

Comma after "Today" as there should be a natural pause there - we're not talking about "Today people". 

"Consume a large amount of food....in their diet" I suspect that pretty well everyone consumes a large amount of food in their diet - what else would they consume? So you don't need both. Either a large amount of preservatives in their food, or a large amount of preservatives in their diet. Not both. 

"Chemical" preservatives is also unnecessary. Preservatives, by their nature, are chemical. However, if you mean artificial preservatives, then make that distinction.

>>To begin with, a variety of reasons can be offered to explain regarding such practices

Sentence does not look nice to me, it looks ultra passive. I would write this as “These practices have often a variety of explanations”

The revised option is better, but still not correct. We're talking about a collective single policy or practice, so "This practice has a variety of justifications" might be better.

>>Coloring enhances the products’ appeal, allowing the manufacturers to tackle consumers whose looks affect their purchase decisions more than ingredient information.

Colouring enhances a products’ appeal thereby appealing to customers who base their purchasing decisions on the looks and not so much on the contents.

Here, we're actually talking generically about products as a group (singular), so it would be better to say "Colouring enhances product appeal" - as you're effectively making a statement that can stand alone, you need to give the reader time to separate that from the next statement, hence you need a comma next. 

If we know that colouring enhances product appeal, we can't repeat that by saying "appealing to customers differently" after that. The repetition is clumsy at best.

So we get "Colouring enhances product appeal to customers" and this becomes our new statement - then we add the action, after the insertion of a comma, and tidy up the rest, losing the redundant their, the, and the - "who base purchasing decisions on looks and not so much on contents."

Our new sentence might be : 

Colouring enhances product appeal to customers, who base purchasing decisions on looks and not so much on contents."

>>On the other hand, there are drawbacks in the use of food chemicals. Foremost among these is the undeniable fact that any substance, as long as it is chemical, employed in food production is never good for human health in the long run.

Putting aside your opinion and or conclusion, (that there are drawbacks, or that the facts you suggest are undeniable) which might or might not be not be correct, if we assume you want to continue to hold that opinion, changes here might be:

Replace "food chemicals" with "chemicals in food". Alternatively you could replace "chemicals in food" with "preservatives" if that's what you mean. However, this is as much a matter of personal style. 

Remove the redundant "as long as it is chemical". 

This leads to the revised sentence:

"On the other hand, there are drawbacks in the use of chemicals in food. Foremost among these is the undeniable fact that any substance employed in food production is never good for human health in the long run."

Whether one agrees with your conclusion is of course not relevant - as long as the paragraph reflects what you actually want to say! 

>>There is a research examined by King university in the USA stated sodium excessive usage could lead to lung cancer. 

Perhaps research conducted is a better collocation here. Research from Kings University, USA has found ... or, Research conducted at Food Science depart has found close correlation .

Not "a research", just "research", and yes, "conducted", unless somebody else did the research and the University only examined it!  Research itself generally doesn't talk, so don't used "stated" - so, 

"Research conducted at King University, USA (not Kings, although that won't matter) has found that excessive consumption (not usage, you consume food with additives, you don't "use" it as such)of sodium (if it has, I suppose!) is linked to (or, has a correlation with) increased rates of lung cancer." 

This because although we could indeed say that the manufacturers have "used" sodium, it's the effect on people that concerns us, so their consumption, rather than the manufacturer's usage is the overarching issue of this paragraph. It's not a matter of semantics, and either way the reader would understand, but I'd use "consumption".

>>In addition, manufacturers by effectively luring unsuspecting consumers into large consumption of such food are causing disadvantages for society, dragging down human health and life expectancy in the long run, creating heavy pressure on public health services.

Sentence appears to be rather too long. This is a paragraph masquerading as a sentence.

Yes, a little awkward. You're identifying manufacturers here, so there likely should be a comma after that, but too many pauses makes for difficult reading.

You don't need "In addition" - the fact that you're making an additional point will be self-evident - it's proven by the statement.

I'd say: "By effectively luring unsuspecting consumers into the consumption of additives, manufacturers are harming society. The end effect of their additives is a reduction in human health and life expectancy ("the long run" is superfluous, and unnecessary) and results in heavy pressure on public health services".

>>In conclusion, in no way such practices in the food industry could bring advantages that are able to outweigh its drawbacks. 

In conclusion, there is no way that advantages from these practices in the food industry offer that outweigh the drawbacks.

"In conclusion, any advantages gained by this food industry practice (you could be specific here, and delete "these" and insert "related to additives" after "practice", as we're are only talking about those practices) are outweighed by their drawbacks" 

I'm not an English teacher, but back in the day I did rather well at English. But I'm not for a moment suggesting that my conclusions are the only correct ones. 

There are, of course, alternatives - we all have different styles, and we need to try not to impose that on others when critiquing their work, and focus on the actual English itself.  

cheers


----------



## Rab nawaz

hemaa said:


> All the best
> and one last tip make a mind map as soon as you read the topic.
> Agree/ adv Disagree/disadv.... think which side are you going to talk about. if its agree, then quickly write 2 points about that .. and one point about disadv. This way you will roughly get an idea what is your main content is gonna be in para 1, 2 and 3. Also sometimes you might think that it is advantageous but you dont have much points to second it though you know some points why someone would think it as disadv. In tht case, it is better to write about disadv. For example, wearing casual wear to office adv or disadv . in this case you personally feel it is adv but dont have much points to talk about it but have some content to talk about disadv. so quickly switch saying that you feel it is disadv.
> 
> Allocate 1 min - reading the topic clearly
> 2-3 min - mind map
> 10 mins - write essay
> 5 mins _ MUST to check spelling and grammatical errors. this last 5 mins is most valuable coz you can check your spelling thoroughly.
> 
> Essay could be of 3 type
> 1) agree /disagree
> 2) adv/ disadv
> 3) opinion...
> 
> for 1 and 2 follow the template I have used. for opinion essays , instead of talking abt disadv in para3 add more points to the topic.


I have noted everything, before that i was totally unfamiliar with these important things 
Now i am trying to write in a different way and am shure it will make difference.

Thanks heaps _________😊😊😊😊


----------



## kiranmai

hemaa said:


> Generally whenever you are writing , be it writing section or listening section it is good to start with capital .
> you mean to ask you have highlighted a word which is actually correct??? This section has negative scoring . So its better not to highlight when you are not sure.


So for universal words like "Earth", "Moon", might be we need to write capital letters.

Oh k..I am not aware that there is negative marking "highlight incorrect words"...Thanks for the information


----------



## alanst32

Hello everyone I am intending to do PTE on next month, but first I am trying to familiarize with the exam format. 

I was studying for IELTS, however I have changed my mind due to the fact that everybody is saying that PTE is easier than IELTS.


----------



## rajwin502

alanst32 said:


> Hello everyone I am intending to do PTE on next month, but first I am trying to familiarize with the exam format.
> 
> I was studying for IELTS, however I have changed my mind due to the fact that everybody is saying that PTE is easier than IELTS.


What were your scores in IELTS? 
What proficiency level of English / band are you aiming for?


----------



## guruchauhan

I m lacking in listening. I given 4 times but always lacks in listening by 1 marks 2 times. Any expert who can help me on this.


----------



## alanst32

rajwin502 said:


> What were your scores in IELTS?
> What proficiency level of English / band are you aiming for?



I did IELTS almost four years ago. If I remember right, I scored S=6, R=6, W=7, L=6.5


I haven't done again, now I am fully intended to go after the test and get 7 in each module. Thus, when I was studying again for IELTS I have heard that PTE it's a better option. Actually, I have heard this advices from an Immigration Agent and from a Cambridge Teacher.


----------



## rajwin502

> four years ago. If I remember rare , I scored S=6, R=6, W=7, L=6.5
> 
> 
> I hadn't done again, now I am fully intended to go after the test and goes in each module words s, when I was study again for IELTS I have heard that PTE it's a better option. Actually, I have heard this advices from an Immigration Agent and from a Cambridge Teacher.


In my opinion, which test will be easier will vary from person to person depending on individuals strength and weakness. 
Going by your previous IELTS scores, I assume your comprehension ability of reading passages is not too strong. If you believe that your strength lies more in grammar and vocabulary than comprehension, you could find PTE reading easier. 

Speaking is definitely easier to score in IELTS, as you are directly interacting with a human who can better understand a person's speaking ability even if he/she does not pronounce words exactly as a native speaker. If you have scored 6 in IELTS, scoring 65 points in PTE can be a challenge, unless you have considerably improved your speaking ability in 4 years. 

Do have a look at the sample exercises on PTE website as well as other links in this forum, before you take a final call. 

Good Luck.


----------



## maxngo

Everyone with a migration purpose is now storming to the PTE exam. 

Not only has it been a life-saver for many, it has shown it is a fair and effective english test and it gives results fast.


----------



## alanst32

maxngo said:


> Everyone with a migration purpose is now storming to the PTE exam.
> 
> Not only has it been a life-saver for many, it has shown it is a fair and effective english test and it gives results fast.


Exatcly, one of the reasons that I may try PTE is the time to receive the results.


----------



## alanst32

maxngo said:


> Everyone with a migration purpose is now storming to the PTE exam.
> 
> Not only has it been a life-saver for many, it has shown it is a fair and effective english test and it gives results fast.


Exatcly, one of the reasons that I may try PTE is the time to receive the results.


----------



## rajwin502

alanst32t said:


> Exatcly, one of the reasons that I may try PTE is the time to receive the results.


The number of people who storm to take up PTE is no basis to consider this test.... what counts is the number of people who have achieved their objective by making this switchover. 

Going by the various posts in this forum, you will realize that not all have benefited. Many have even opted to go back to IELTS or TOEFL. 

Having a critical assessment of one's strengths and weaknesses, & opting for a test that best suits them is the only way to succeed. It's all about horses for courses..... 
Short-cuts seldom work.


----------



## alanst32

rajwin502 said:


> The number of people who storm to take up PTE is no basis to consider this test.... what counts is the number of people who have achieved their objective by making this switchover.
> 
> Going by the various posts in this forum, you will realize that not all have benefited. Many have even opted to go back to IELTS or TOEFL.
> 
> Having a critical assessment of one's strengths and weaknesses, & opting for a test that best suits them is the only way to succeed. It's all about horses for courses.....
> Short-cuts seldom work.


I agree, when I said about time of receiving the results, I was referring just about the time that the marks are given.

I will do that, I will continue to study and based on the results I get in the mocks, I will choose which one I am going to take.

I know that it depends of each person, however it is always good to listen some reports and opinions about the exams,


----------



## iqbalaussies

Hi i have gaven my test yesterday, below is the result, plz suggest how can i improve it , i need 65 in all..

Listening 54
Reading 52

Speaking 64

Writing 55



Grammar 63

Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 51

Plz advise


----------



## nidi

Does anyone have Discount coupon for PTE exam?


----------



## Ajeet

nidi said:


> Does anyone have Discount coupon for PTE exam?


Wow, that's nice to know that they issue discount coupons as well. Please let us know too. Thanks


----------



## maxngo

Hi everyone,

Today i learnt that in Listening section, the last part "Write from dictation" carries most marks.

However most of us tend to have time depleted (run out of time) before even getting to that part.

Is there any tip out there ?

I wonder if we can, in Summarize spoken text, shorten the time spent for each question and save that for the rest ? 

Does it work that way? Coz i know its 10 minutes given to you for each Summarize spoken text question. 

Please help clarify


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today i learnt that in Listening section, the last part "Write from dictation" carries most marks.
> 
> However most of us tend to have time depleted (run out of time) before even getting to that part.
> 
> Is there any tip out there ?
> 
> I wonder if we can, in Summarize spoken text, shorten the time spent for each question and save that for the rest ?
> 
> Does it work that way? Coz i know its 10 minutes given to you for each Summarize spoken text question.
> 
> Please help clarify


Mate there isnt anything like that write from dictation has same marks as other sections. My typing speed is 70+ wpm i had never missed even single, but my listening always remain between 66 to 70.


----------



## maxngo

Thanks. Coz i attended one free trial session by a pte couching class. and thats what they said.


----------



## sbtbest

Hi guys. This thread has excellent info about PTE, and thanks to all contributors.

I have a question, I gave PTE yesterday ie. 11/12/15. At the test center, all those who had taken the test earlier said that the result will be out by the night. I have since been waiting, and I havent got result. When I login the status says "Scores reportable" but on clicking view scores, I get a message that basically says I need to first get an email only after that I can view results.

The other question was that I only got 1 essay, can anyone explain if this is normal ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## guruchauhan

*Pte discount coupon*



bright future said:


> Wow, that's nice to know that they issue discount coupons as well. Please let us know too. Thanks


I also need discount coupon. Let me know how to get it. I had given thrice always 1-2 marks short in listening. Quite difficult to improve.


----------



## iqbalaussies

iqbalaussies said:


> Hi i have gaven my test yesterday, below is the result, plz suggest how can i improve it , i need 65 in all..
> 
> Listening 54
> Reading 52
> 
> Speaking 64
> 
> Writing 55
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 63
> 
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 65
> Written Discourse 51
> 
> Plz advise


Can anyone plz help me


----------



## trinkasharma

iqbalaussies said:


> Can anyone plz help me


Listening 54
Reading 52
Speaking 64
Writing 55

Your speaking is fine.
Listen to BBC or similar.
Read BBC news or similar.
Practice Ryan Higgins's essays.


----------



## binny

nidi said:


> Does anyone have Discount coupon for PTE exam?


You can use "PTE2015" code. I don't know if it will work for next year booking but yes, its working for 2015 exam booking.


----------



## binny

sbtbest said:


> Hi guys. This thread has excellent info about PTE, and thanks to all contributors.
> 
> I have a question, I gave PTE yesterday ie. 11/12/15. At the test center, all those who had taken the test earlier said that the result will be out by the night. I have since been waiting, and I havent got result. When I login the status says "Scores reportable" but on clicking view scores, I get a message that basically says I need to first get an email only after that I can view results.
> 
> The other question was that I only got 1 essay, can anyone explain if this is normal ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi sbtbest,
It takes around 24 hrs. for results to be available. So wait for atleast a day. Well, It varies for everyone.
Now for your another question, yes normally there is 1 essay and 2 summarise text in one sentence. So, don't worry about it.
All the very best for your result.


----------



## rajwin502

sbtbest said:


> Hi guys. This thread has excellent info about PTE, and thanks to all contributors.
> 
> I have a question, I gave PTE yesterday ie. 11/12/15. At the test center, all those who had taken the test earlier said that the result will be out by the night. I have since been waiting, and I havent got result. When I login the status says "Scores reportable" but on clicking view scores, I get a message that basically says I need to first get an email only after that I can view results.
> 
> The other question was that I only got 1 essay, can anyone explain if this is normal ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, its perfectly normal. 
Invariably the results are available online within 24 days, although PTE officially states 5 days. This is not center - specific, but is broadly the PTE framework. 
There have been stray instances where results were available only after 10 days. 

Number of essays vary from one exam to the other - one or two. 

The timings for each section of PTE also varies depending on the number of questions in each section. 

So, just relax. Its all normal in your case, including what you are currently seeing on the website . 

Good Luck with your results.


----------



## inquisitiveme

Please help.

I need to improve Reading's score, please share some tips.

My Previous Scores -
Attempt 1 - L79 / R69 / W79 /S83
Attempt 2 - L90 / R68 / W83 /S90

Regards,


----------



## kiranmai

It's surprising that your speaking score is at 90. Please share some tips on this. Coming to reading, I think first we should see if we are able to complete the test in time. If not reading lots of articles, Newspaper daily might be helpful.It helps in improving our reading skills. Further understaning the article while reading is also important.


----------



## sbtbest

Thanks rajwin502 and binny

Yes you were right. I got my results. 

It did take more than 24 hours. But still pretty good in comparison to IELTS.!!

Gave exam on 11/12 @ 9am and received result on 12/12 @ 4 pm


----------



## Rab nawaz

inquisitiveme said:


> Please help.
> 
> I need to improve Reading's score, please share some tips.
> 
> My Previous Scores -
> Attempt 1 - L79 / R69 / W79 /S83
> Attempt 2 - L90 / R68 / W83 /S90
> 
> Regards,


In the same boat in fact, reading is killing me ....

S 79 L 70 R 64 W 69

S 89 L 74 R 64 W 67

S 90 L 70 R 64 W 71

S 90 L 67 R 64 W 65. 




Whereas i just need 65 in reading what else we can expect ______


----------



## reach.ozshore

*Very very imp info*

Today I called PTE customer service, I figured out that they need only DOB, email Id. From this, they are able to pull up all the information. We should be very careful while sharing information in trackers etc as we know some PTE supporters are posting messages. Not all at least few. 


Another thing is, first write English exam then only proceed to ACS. Also don't provide your score breakup with additional info. Take care.


----------



## ash19_87

I have just given PTE PRACTICE Test Scored Version A

Communicative Skills
L70
R66
S75
W69

Enabling Skills

Grammar67
Oral Fluency70
Pronunciation70
Spelling69
Vocabulary66
Written Discourse47

Tomorrow is my PTE exam, I am aiming for 79 each. With these practice tests scores it does not seem like its possible. I do not know how accurate the practice test scores are. Any suggestions?


----------



## guruchauhan

*PTE Test Material*

Dear Fellows,

I need material to improve my learning and speaking. I had given PTE 4 times but always short either in listening or speaking. Please send me the links from where i could download the practice material to improve my both aspects. looking forward for prompt and positive reply as my exam date is very near.


----------



## zanzoun

does any one know where to find sample questions


----------



## kiranmai

Please post some tips on speaking


----------



## Ajeet

kiranmai said:


> Please post some tips on speaking


Practice speaking as if you are talking to someone while standing in front of the mirror. Record your speech and then analyse.
Good luck


----------



## Antimatter

Hi Everyone,

It is impossible to read through 663+ pages of posts but I can see that many of you are struggling to get your desired score. I will start off with a little history about myself. I appeared for IELTS in Feb 2014 and June 2015. My scores were: R7.5 W6.5 L7.5 S8.0 and R8.0 W6.5 L8.0 S8.0 respectively.

There had to be something wrong with IELTS and how it is managed because I knew for a fact that I am not that bad in writing (could be my handwriting). So after hearing a lot about this PTE exam, I decided to give it a shot. I need 65 each for 65 points and after hearing stories about my friends struggling to get 65, I was a bit tensed in a way that I didn't want to spend a lot of money on repeating the tests. I had some help from a friend who had appeared for the exam, and helped me with understanding the exam structure. I decided to have a read through sample material, looked at model answers (for retell lecture, summarise lecture, describe image, summarise text). This is pretty much all I did before the exam. 

On the exam day, I made sure my mind was clear and void of unnecessary thoughts. This is something I have been doing throughout my past. It helps me focus at the time of the exam. Anyway long story short, I finished my exam at 3.30pm and got my results at 10pm on the same day. My score breakdown: 

Reading 90 
Writing 90 
Listening 90 
Speaking 90
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 88
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

At first, I couldn't believe it. I never imagined anyone getting a perfect score. It was big "Screw You" to IELTS. So I applied with 75 points, got my invite in the first December round and applied for 189 on the 8th December.

In terms of helpful tips, all I can say is that speak in English with everyone you meet and even at home. This is very important because as you converse in English, you tend to correct your mistakes by observing the other person. Your mindset should not be to score 65 or 79 in PTE, but to improve your general English skills. No matter how many tests you give, if you don't work towards improving English, your scores will not improve. Understanding what is being said is also very important. If you don't understand the central idea, how are you supposed to summarise or retell lectures or describe images?

I have a lot more tips for each section and what I did to achieve my score. But you have to bear in mind that I have been working towards improving my English for many years. You can send me a private message and I will try my best to help out.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ajeet

Antimatter said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It is impossible to read through 663+ pages of posts but I can see that many of you are struggling to get your desired score. I will start off with a little history about myself. I appeared for IELTS in Feb 2014 and June 2015. My scores were: R7.5 W6.5 L7.5 S8.0 and R8.0 W6.5 L8.0 S8.0 respectively.
> 
> There had to be something wrong with IELTS and how it is managed because I knew for a fact that I am not that bad in writing (could be my handwriting). So after hearing a lot about this PTE exam, I decided to give it a shot. I need 65 each for 65 points and after hearing stories about my friends struggling to get 65, I was a bit tensed in a way that I didn't want to spend a lot of money on repeating the tests. I had some help from a friend who had appeared for the exam, and helped me with understanding the exam structure. I decided to have a read through sample material, looked at model answers (for retell lecture, summarise lecture, describe image, summarise text). This is pretty much all I did before the exam.
> 
> On the exam day, I made sure my mind was clear and void of unnecessary thoughts. This is something I have been doing throughout my past. It helps me focus at the time of the exam. Anyway long story short, I finished my exam at 3.30pm and got my results at 10pm on the same day. My score breakdown:
> 
> Reading 90
> Writing 90
> Listening 90
> Speaking 90
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronunciation 88
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> At first, I couldn't believe it. I never imagined anyone getting a perfect score. It was big "Screw You" to IELTS. So I applied with 75 points, got my invite in the first December round and applied for 189 on the 8th December.
> 
> In terms of helpful tips, all I can say is that speak in English with everyone you meet and even at home. This is very important because as you converse in English, you tend to correct your mistakes by observing the other person. Your mindset should not be to score 65 or 79 in PTE, but to improve your general English skills. No matter how many tests you give, if you don't work towards improving English, your scores will not improve. Understanding what is being said is also very important. If you don't understand the central idea, how are you supposed to summarise or retell lectures or describe images?
> 
> I have a lot more tips for each section and what I did to achieve my score. But you have to bear in mind that I have been working towards improving my English for many years. You can send me a private message and I will try my best to help out.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks for sharing your tips. Very inspirational


----------



## raguirtt

Need help in understanding my PTE Score.
Most of my enabling score is above 65, but communicative skills score does not have any correlation with enabling skill score.
I need 65 and above in Communicative skills.
what i need to improve on this.
i never practiced writing, but i got 71 in that ...

Communicative Skills

Listening - 63
Reading - 56
Speaking - 60
Writing - 71
Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency - 68
Grammar - 72
Pronunciation - 55
Spelling - 85
Vocabulary - 76
written disclosure - 80


----------



## zanzoun

Thanks for sharing your tips. can you please share PTE Materials.


----------



## guruchauhan

Hi Antimatter, 
Kindly share the tips for listening and speaking as i m lacking by 1or 2 marks. Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## trinkasharma

bright future said:


> It is impossible to read through 663+ pages of posts but I can see that many of you are struggling to get your desired score.


It is not impossible. I did it.

And, it helped me.


----------



## romero2005

raguirtt said:


> Need help in understanding my PTE Score.
> Most of my enabling score is above 65, but communicative skills score does not have any correlation with enabling skill score.
> I need 65 and above in Communicative skills.
> what i need to improve on this.
> i never practiced writing, but i got 71 in that ...
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 63
> Reading - 56
> Speaking - 60
> Writing - 71
> Enabling Skills
> Oral Fluency - 68
> Grammar - 72
> Pronunciation - 55
> Spelling - 85
> Vocabulary - 76
> written disclosure - 80


Unbelievable...


----------



## guruchauhan

When did u receive the invitation


----------



## pras07

Just wanted to share my feedback on Online English Tutor. Never ever attend the training from them. I never felt that I am getting training from someone. No attention at all. Only share the videos and read aloud all the time, which we can do on our own too.


----------



## maxngo

Hey guys

I attempted the Scored practice test B today and i got

L81 R81 S90 W79

overall 83

How reliable are these scores ? Anyone can tell me pls? My exam is on friday


----------



## trinkasharma

maxngo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I attempted the Scored practice test B today and i got
> 
> L81 R81 S90 W79
> 
> overall 83
> 
> How reliable are these scores ? Anyone can tell me pls? My exam is on friday


Most people seem to match or exceed the test B scores.

If you are looking for 65 then you should be fine. As for 79, three of your marks are only marginally over 79. In any case you have to appear for the scheduled exam so don't worry too much.


----------



## maxngo

Tks trinkashamar. 

Did you sit the test already? How was the result ?


----------



## trinkasharma

I have taken IELTS in 2013. I got L8.5/L8.5/L8.5/W7 on my second attempt. ACS hacked off 5 years from my work experience so I could not file anything.

I need to score 20 in language section. I will take this sometime in fourth week as even my ACS evaluation has lapsed and I expect it to have it re-evaluated by then.


----------



## bob_1982

maxngo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I attempted the Scored practice test B today and i got
> 
> L81 R81 S90 W79
> 
> overall 83
> 
> How reliable are these scores ? Anyone can tell me pls? My exam is on friday


can you let me know how to get scored practice set?i am also going to appear in PTE on 7 Jan
Regards


----------



## zanzoun

maxngo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I attempted the Scored practice test B today and i got
> 
> L81 R81 S90 W79
> 
> overall 83
> 
> How reliable are these scores ? Anyone can tell me pls? My exam is on friday


Could you please let me know where to find these exams samples


----------



## hemaa

zanzoun said:


> Could you please let me know where to find these exams samples



PTE Academic Preparation - Online English Practice


----------



## hemaa

bob_1982 said:


> can you let me know how to get scored practice set?i am also going to appear in PTE on 7 Jan
> Regards



PTE Academic Preparation - Online English Practice


----------



## netw

Hi friends.

I need "Official TOEFL iBT Tests", please can someone share it?

Thank you!


----------



## zanzoun

hemaa said:


> PTE Academic Preparation - Online English Practice


thank you. 
which package have you purchased?
to what extent it's similar to the real exam?
which is more difficult material or real exam.

thank u


----------



## pavan4u

*My PTE Academic success story*

Hi all,

I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85

Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80

Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90

Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83

Enabling Skills

Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78

Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82

Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77

Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82

Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90

Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79

Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.

This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.

I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.

Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.

Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.

When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.

There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.

I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.

I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
IELTS (4 attempts) - A$330*4= 1320
PTE (6 attempts) - A$330*6= 1980
*Total - A$3300*
In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.

Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.

Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


----------



## piusford

pavan4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85
> 
> Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80
> 
> Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90
> 
> Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78
> 
> Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82
> 
> Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77
> 
> Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82
> 
> Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90
> 
> Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79
> 
> Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.
> 
> I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.
> 
> Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.
> 
> Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.
> 
> There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
> Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.
> 
> I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.
> 
> I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
> IELTS (4 attempts) - A$330*4= 1320
> PTE (6 attempts) - A$330*6= 1980
> *Total - A$3300*
> In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.
> 
> Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.
> 
> Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


Hi, congratulations on your perseverance.
One question for you, please, what did you changed to improve your speaking and listening scores, from 43 and 62 respectively in first attempt to 82 and 76 respectively in your second attempt?


----------



## Ajeet

Excellent job. Your hard work paid off.


----------



## blackrider89

piusford said:


> Hi, congratulations on your perseverance.
> One question for you, please, what did you changed to improve your speaking and listening scores, from 43 and 62 respectively in first attempt to 82 and 76 respectively in your second attempt?


Its called PTE inconsistencies .


----------



## Ajeet

blackrider89 said:


> Its called PTE inconsistencies .


whatever floats your boat, mate!
He achieved his goal


----------



## Pinky1939

Congratulations Pavan for your great achievement. It is really helpful if you can share some strategies which you did in order to improve your speaking score from 43.


----------



## Ajeet

Pinky1939 said:


> Congratulations Pavan for your great achievement. It is really helpful if you can share some strategies which you did in order to improve your speaking score from 43.


Yeah, please do that for the benefit of others.
Thanks


----------



## pavan4u

I failed in my first attempt because I didn't had an idea about the format of the exam. So, I followed some strategies to improve speaking skills with respect to exam format.

Speaking: It doesn't matter how well we can speak with our colleagues or friends in general. Because we have a conversation with a person on the opposite side. We always have a topic to discuss. A conversation is something that occur between 2 or more persons. In this situation, we may have some time to form the sentences in our mind before speaking.
When it comes to speaking in PTE, the above said plan doesn't work. We have to speak continuously for 40 seconds about a graph or an image that we will see for the first time in our life. But it doesn't mean that a graph is completely new for us. So, I suggest you to prepare some templates to describe a bar chart, line graph or a flow chart. Follow the same and try to speak at least 4 to 5 sentences about what you see. Don't mumble and try to pronounce each and every word clearly. Try to listen MacMillan describe image sections for once every day. Strictly no long pauses and hesitations. Grammar doesn't matter in the speaking section.

Listening: I recommend to download "TED" and "BBC English (Learning English)" applications in your mobile. You can listen to them online or download the audio and video files from those applications. 6 minutes Vocabulary and 6 minutes English podcasts very useful to improve our listening and vocabulary skills. You may pause the audio and repeat some sentences or write on the paper which will help you in "Write from dictation" section. Listening means, are we able to concentrate and recollect the information after the session ends. So, concentration is very important.

There are merits and demerits in every test format. I also used to criticize why PTE is always holding me at 75 and 77. If I would have failed in my 6th attempt, I would have made another attempt. It's my hard earned money and not some one else's. This statement is for those who are wasting their time in criticizing and not trying to improve their skills. People who are not happy with their result, they can try IELTS or TOFEL. But for me PTE worked better when compared to IELTS and I never tried TOFEL. Be Positive...


----------



## Ajeet

pavan4u said:


> I failed in my first attempt because I didn't had an idea about the format of the exam. So, I followed some strategies to improve speaking skills with respect to exam format.
> 
> Speaking: It doesn't matter how well we can speak with our colleagues or friends in general. Because we have a conversation with a person on the opposite side. We always have a topic to discuss. A conversation is something that occur between 2 or more persons. In this situation, we may have some time to form the sentences in our mind before speaking.
> When it comes to speaking in PTE, the above said plan doesn't work. We have to speak continuously for 40 seconds about a graph or an image that we will see for the first time in our life. But it doesn't mean that a graph is completely new for us. So, I suggest you to prepare some templates to describe a bar chart, line graph or a flow chart. Follow the same and try to speak at least 4 to 5 sentences about what you see. Don't mumble and try to pronounce each and every word clearly. Try to listen MacMillan describe image sections for once every day. Strictly no long pauses and hesitations. Grammar doesn't matter in the speaking section.
> 
> Listening: I recommend to download "TED" and "BBC English (Learning English)" applications in your mobile. You can listen to them online or download the audio and video files from those applications. 6 minutes Vocabulary and 6 minutes English podcasts very useful to improve our listening and vocabulary skills. You may pause the audio and repeat some sentences or write on the paper which will help you in "Write from dictation" section. Listening means, are we able to concentrate and recollect the information after the session ends. So, concentration is very important.
> 
> There are merits and demerits in every test format. I also used to criticize why PTE is always holding me at 75 and 77. If I would have failed in my 6th attempt, I would have made another attempt. It's my hard earned money and not some one else's. This statement is for those who are wasting their time in criticizing and not trying to improve their skills. People who are not happy with their result, they can try IELTS or TOFEL. But for me PTE worked better when compared to IELTS and I never tried TOFEL. Be Positive...


Thanks mate for sharing that!
I also recommend listening to Australian radio station to get used to the accent.


----------



## blackrider89

bright future said:


> whatever floats your boat, mate!
> He achieved his goal


Of course he made it and congrats to him. I was just trying to say that he should have achieved it in the 1st attempt because his English seems decent indeed.


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85
> 
> Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80
> 
> Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90
> 
> Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78
> 
> Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82
> 
> Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77
> 
> Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82
> 
> Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90
> 
> Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79
> 
> Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.
> 
> I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.
> 
> Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.
> 
> Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.
> 
> There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
> Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.
> 
> I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.
> 
> I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
> IELTS (4 attempts) - A$330*4= 1320
> PTE (6 attempts) - A$330*6= 1980
> *Total - A$3300*
> In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.
> 
> Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.
> 
> Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


Highly appreciate yours efforts just a qucik question if u dont mind. M living in sydney as well. According to my knowledge Pte pearson center was closed for more than 5 months there wasnt any date available on this center how it is possible u have attempt test on this center. 

It is recently opened and the first available that is 17th of december 2015.

Would u like to comment on that???

Secondly every single student in Sydney knew exactly there are number of discount coupans for PTE TEST $33 u dnt even know abt that. I havnt met a single student who paid 330 for test instead of $297 as they are advertising everywhere facebook colleges universities even small academies.


----------



## trinkasharma

blackrider89 said:


> Of course he made it and congrats to him. I was just trying to say that he should have achieved it in the 1st attempt because his English seems decent indeed.


No one can score well without being familiar to the exam pattern. Real life does not test you on rearrange sentences and like.


----------



## pavan4u

To improve your knowledge please visit Level 2, 10 Bridge street and enquire before commenting on my post. Aussizz Group is providing discount for PTE Academic. I am truly knowledgeable about it. But I never wished to acquire it.


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> To improve your knowledge please visit Level 2, 10 Bridge street and enquire before commenting on my post. Aussizz Group is providing discount for PTE Academic. I am truly knowledgeable about it. But I never wished to acquire it.


U dont need to visiy them it is very simple u can buy online. It takes only 2 minutes hardly and there are some others as well. Paypal is there so there isnt any chance of fraud.


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> To improve your knowledge please visit Level 2, 10 Bridge street and enquire before commenting on my post. Aussizz Group is providing discount for PTE Academic. I am truly knowledgeable about it. But I never wished to acquire it.


How about u have attempt exams when the center was closed i have screenshots available for u. Pte pearson center museum Sydney new south wales Australia was permanent closed for last 4 or 5 months since i had attempt my first exam overthere.

The first available date is 17th of December 2015😅😉. Did they arrange special exam for you??


----------



## pavan4u

The first point I was referring to Pearson professional test center. You are not even knowledgeable about their location. Go and vist them and ask them whether they had conducted exam on 16th December 12:30 PM or not.
Second point....I am not interested in purchasing vouchers online or by hand. If you are interested go ahead. I have no issues with that.


----------



## pavan4u

Some people have negative mindset who are not good at what they say and believe they are the only intellectuals living in this world.


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> The first point I was referring to Pearson professional test center. You are not even knowledgeable about their location. Go and vist them and ask them whether they had conducted exam on 16th December 12:30 PM or not.
> Second point....I am not interested in purchasing vouchers online or by hand. If you are interested go ahead. I have no issues with that.



Are u serious am living next to this center here it is the address.

(Level 2, 10 Bridge Street Sydney, New South Wales 2000 Australia)

Alright as u said u have joined this forum in november right??? Secondly 16th december is available to appear but u said u had already appeared on these centers which is totally wrong as pte pearson center was closed for 4-5 months.

My question is still there how it is possible u have mentioned urs startigy was to change the center and one of the center u have mentioned was closed permanent.


----------



## pavan4u

Have a close look at the screen shot that I have uploaded and visit the location because you are living nearby. Think before when you are trying to make or have fun of something


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> Have a close look at the screen shot that I have uploaded and visit the location because you are living nearby. Think before when you are trying to make or have fun of something[/
> 
> Alright so it means u have attempt exam yesterday lets suppose u got the result today so finally u got the score in this test because that was urs most recent test right?? Could u upload a screeshot of urs score by hiding all details except test center id and dates let us have a look.


----------



## romero2005

pavan4u said:


> I failed in my first attempt because I didn't had an idea about the format of the exam. So, I followed some strategies to improve speaking skills with respect to exam format.
> 
> Speaking: It doesn't matter how well we can speak with our colleagues or friends in general. Because we have a conversation with a person on the opposite side. We always have a topic to discuss. A conversation is something that occur between 2 or more persons. In this situation, we may have some time to form the sentences in our mind before speaking.
> When it comes to speaking in PTE, the above said plan doesn't work. We have to speak continuously for 40 seconds about a graph or an image that we will see for the first time in our life. But it doesn't mean that a graph is completely new for us. So, I suggest you to prepare some templates to describe a bar chart, line graph or a flow chart. Follow the same and try to speak at least 4 to 5 sentences about what you see. Don't mumble and try to pronounce each and every word clearly. Try to listen MacMillan describe image sections for once every day. Strictly no long pauses and hesitations. Grammar doesn't matter in the speaking section.
> 
> Listening: I recommend to download "TED" and "BBC English (Learning English)" applications in your mobile. You can listen to them online or download the audio and video files from those applications. 6 minutes Vocabulary and 6 minutes English podcasts very useful to improve our listening and vocabulary skills. You may pause the audio and repeat some sentences or write on the paper which will help you in "Write from dictation" section. Listening means, are we able to concentrate and recollect the information after the session ends. So, concentration is very important.
> 
> There are merits and demerits in every test format. I also used to criticize why PTE is always holding me at 75 and 77. If I would have failed in my 6th attempt, I would have made another attempt. It's my hard earned money and not some one else's. This statement is for those who are wasting their time in criticizing and not trying to improve their skills. People who are not happy with their result, they can try IELTS or TOFEL. But for me PTE worked better when compared to IELTS and I never tried TOFEL. Be Positive...


THanks mate


----------



## romero2005

pavan4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85
> 
> Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80
> 
> Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90
> 
> Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78
> 
> Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82
> 
> Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77
> 
> Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82
> 
> Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90
> 
> Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79
> 
> Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.
> 
> I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.
> 
> Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.
> 
> Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.
> 
> There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
> Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.
> 
> I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.
> 
> I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
> IELTS (4 attempts) - A*4= 1320
> PTE (6 attempts) - A*6= 1980
> *Total - A*
> In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.
> 
> Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.
> 
> Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


thanks for ur info mate


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> Have a close look at the screen shot that I have uploaded and visit the location because you are living nearby. Think before when you are trying to make or have fun of something


Here it is the screeshot of my report since the the results were automatically sent to dibp there isnt any chance of fraud u can upload urs score.


----------



## pavan4u

Have a look Rab. Uploaded as per your request. Test Center ID: 50482


----------



## pavan4u

Rab nawaz said:


> Here it is the screeshot of my report since the the results were automatically sent to dibp there isnt any chance of fraud u can upload urs score.


At least stop doubting everyone mate. I suggested you to go and confirm at the test center as you are staying nearby. Why are you in hurry to come to a decision and posting negative comments before having any research.


----------



## pavan4u

Finally you believed in someone buddy. I was following your posts since 10 days for this thread. I believe that you are good at speaking because you put everything on paper of what you think in your mind. So you must be fast at speaking, which lead to good oral fluency as per PTE test format. But when it comes to writing, you should think before typing in the exam. Sentence formation is very important when writing an essay and try to write long sentences with the help of connectors such as "and, because, whereas, but, commas" etc. 
Use precise academic vocabulary such as "Salient or foremost (important), Substantiate (Proves), Asserts (Says), Galvanize (Motivates), Myriad (a lot), Inevitable (Unavoidable) Adversity (Unpleasant situation), Perception, Perspective, Endurance, Empathy, Volatile, Accelerate.....etc. There are many academic words which are useful in writing essays which can be found online. To add more information, you can use these words which I believe you are familiar.... Moreover, Furthermore, Apart from, However, Similarly, Whereas, On the one hand, On the other hand, In conclusion, To conclude, In contrast, On the contrary etc., are also useful.


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> Finally you believed in someone buddy. I was following your posts since 10 days for this thread. I believe that you are good at speaking because you put everything on paper of what you think in your mind. So you must be fast at speaking, which lead to good oral fluency as per PTE test format. But when it comes to writing, you should think before typing in the exam. Sentence formation is very important when writing an essay and try to write long sentences with the help of connectors such as "and, because, whereas, but, commas" etc.
> Use precise academic vocabulary such as "Salient or foremost (important), Substantiate (Proves), Asserts (Says), Galvanize (Motivates), Myriad (a lot), Inevitable (Unavoidable) Adversity (Unpleasant situation), Perception, Perspective, Endurance, Empathy, Volatile, Accelerate.....etc. There are many academic words which are useful in writing essays which can be found online. To add more information, you can use these words which I believe you are familiar.... Moreover, Furthermore, Apart from, However, Similarly, Whereas, On the one hand, On the other hand, In conclusion, To conclude, In contrast, On the contrary etc., are also useful.


Lol cheers bros......😊
I do appreciate urs help could u suggest something to improve reading as i got 64 consistent 4 times at the moment am only struggling with reading. I just need 65+ in each


----------



## Ajeet

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol cheers bros......😊
> I do appreciate urs help could u suggest something to improve reading as i got 64 consistent 4 times at the moment am only struggling with reading. I just need 65+ in each


Practice , practice and practice.

Go carefree on exam days and I am sure you can easily get 65 plus each in your next attempt. Good luck


----------



## maxngo

I attempted both online scored practice tests and got:

Test A: L82, R73, S90, W79
Test B: L81, R81, S90, W79

I'm a little bit nervous seeing my reading score. I did test B first and got 81, then did test A and the mark plummeted to 73 . Whoever asserted that test B was harder than test A was so wrong in my opinion.


----------



## zanzoun

maxngo said:


> I attempted both online scored practice tests and got:
> 
> Test A: L82, R73, S90, W79
> Test B: L81, R81, S90, W79
> 
> I'm a little bit nervous seeing my reading score. I did test B first and got 81, then did test A and the mark plummeted to 73 . Whoever asserted that test B was harder than test A was so wrong in my opinion.


Could you please provide the link for those two exams


----------



## pavan4u

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol cheers bros......😊
> I do appreciate urs help could u suggest something to improve reading as i got 64 consistent 4 times at the moment am only struggling with reading. I just need 65+ in each


Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya

English Learning Made Easy & Simple: Paragraph--Rearrangement of Jumbled Sentences to make a Meaningful Paragraph --Exercise Based on Questions of Previous years' Examinations.

CAT Parajumbles

Academic Collocation List - Pearson
(Academic collocations are very important to improve our score in fill in the blanks reading section. I understand that it difficult to go through all of them but try to go through at least what ever you can)

Don't take more than 2 to 3 minutes to solve re-arrange paragraphs. These days we are getting 5 paragraphs in one question. Some of them are hard to crack. Usually most of us try to spend much of our time in solving this puzzle.

When it comes to fill in the blanks we tend to get confused while choosing between two words. We eliminate two options but it gets hard to choose from the remaining two. So, never try to go with your gut feeling unless required. Choose the appropriate word based on the context.

It some one is aiming for 65+, better not to take chances while checking the options for MCCMA. Try to check only the options that you feel are correct. Never guess because it consists of negative marking. In MCCSA, we get confused to choose between two options. Here the situation is same as fill in the blanks. So, we have to understand the concept and derive the meaning of the synonyms that are used in the options. Unlike IELTS where we can find the answer directly, PTE is tricky in this situation.

As I quoted in my first thread, Reading section was a nightmare for me in PTE where speed, accuracy and luck also plays a role to score well. As I achieved the least score in this section, I may not be the perfect guy to propose any recommendations further. But the above mentioned strategies were followed by me to overcome the adversity.

Finally I would recommend you to follow MacMillan testbuilder. Because, some of the tests took me at least 1 hour to finish the reading tasks. If you can do those tests in less than 40 minutes with accuracy, you will be successful. Because most of the questions in the real exam are as tough as the ones in MacMillan.


----------



## maxngo

Thanks a bunch pavan4u.

I have been looking for a list of collocations , and.... now u made my job so much easier.

Yes you are right! At the moment all of us - promising migrants to Australia - are put in this adversity but apart from sacrificing time and putting tremendous efforts in, we have no other choice to remarkably ace this exam.

I feel envious those whose aim is 65. I wish i was placed in that situation also. 

Sigh... In the end, I would like to assert that this is only an English test. And English , as any other language, is fun to learn. The endeavor to become a permanent resident is decidedly, needlessly putting all of us in a situation where we no longer see and feel the joy of learning a language.


----------



## 1400ashi

one of my friend has achieved the score of 65 in each after 5 attempts in PTE.
In every attempt he was short of 1 mark in one section. Finally the result came today and he has in each section above 70.


----------



## zanzoun

can you please any body tell the order of the exam, will be having break between sections?


----------



## mrIgor

Yes. a break of 10 minutes


----------



## mrIgor

Can someone upload a score report of 79 points?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Well, have attached mine below, but not sure why the interest in a report with 79 or above on it.

Personally, I'm a little annoyed with the 84 for writing: cannot, for the life of me, fathom what happened there.


----------



## zanzoun

mrIgor said:


> Yes. a break of 10 minutes


can you please elborate more. do you mean we will have 10 minutesbreak between each section which is 30 minutes. can you please confirm the duration of each section


----------



## mrIgor

After evaluation in some bands, I don't recall how many minutes it takes, we have an option to break up to 10 minutes or not. You decide at time.
Up to 10 minutes, then you have to come back to the room a couple minutes before threshold.
You can take a look at your stuffs, go to the toilet, etc during this time.
So, to come back to the room, you put your hands in the scanner and come back to the room.


----------



## sunny_australia

Wrote my second practice test today.

Can you guys let me know how to improve reading score,
Communicative Skills


Listening 69
Reading 54
Speaking 66
Writing 59

Enabling Skills


Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 55
Spelling 42
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 45


----------



## ScotDownUnder

sunny_australia said:


> Wrote my second practice test today.
> 
> Can you guys let me know how to improve reading score,
> Communicative Skills
> 
> 
> Listening 69
> Reading 54
> Speaking 66
> Writing 59
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 55
> Spelling 42
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 45



Hi Sunny

I've always found that an individual's ability at writing in English tends to be commensurate with their reading ability. If I were to suggest anything, it would be to (a) read good quality newspapers & magazines / journals and (b) practise writing passages in a broad range of styles. This will (hopefully) help you become more confident, competent, and clear both when expressing yourself in the written component of the exam and completing the reading assignments.

Good luck in getting the score you require 

Best
ScotDownUnder


----------



## bob_1982

ScotDownUnder said:


> Hi Sunny
> 
> I've always found that an individual's ability at writing in English tends to be commensurate with their reading ability. If I were to suggest anything, it would be to (a) read good quality newspapers & magazines / journals and (b) practise writing passages in a broad range of styles. This will (hopefully) help you become more confident, competent, and clear both when expressing yourself in the written component of the exam and completing the reading assignments.
> 
> Good luck in getting the score you require
> 
> Best
> ScotDownUnder


Good use of word commensurate . if we encounter these words while helping each other that will increase our vocab

Regards


----------



## maxngo

zanzoun said:


> Could you please provide the link for those two exams


its the Golden kit, sold on PTE official website. 

Each $30 i think


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Can anyone please tell me any promotional code to get a discount in PTE registration?


----------



## bob_1982

OnlyAustralia said:


> Can anyone please tell me any promotional code to get a discount in PTE registration?


PTE2015 works for me


----------



## indianbravo_911

Hey Guys,

I have attempted thrice for PTE A and scored in Speaking 62, 63 & 63..Others 65 +.

I need to score 65+.. Now I am thinking whether i should try IELTS ??

Pls advice.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

indianbravo_911 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have attempted thrice for PTE A and scored in Speaking 62, 63 & 63..Others 65 +.
> 
> I need to score 65+.. Now I am thinking whether i should try IELTS ??
> 
> Pls advice.



Having taken IELTS, PTE and TOEFL, I have to say PTE and TOEFL were - far and away - better, more rounded, testing experiences.

If you want to go and try IELTS, nobody's going to stop you. It's a recognised and respected examination. However, I think if you're having difficulty securing the scores you need in PTE, you will likely find IELTS a more taxing examination.


----------



## mur2aus

*How to marks in speaking*

Hi all,

I took PTE exam on 15-12-2015 and got the result today, following are the marks

L/R/S/W
60/69/57/64

Grammar - 90
Oral Fluency - 55 
Pronunciation - 66
Spelling - 62
Vocabulary - 80
Written Discourse - 78


Kindly help me to gain more marks.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kubbiebrownie

bob_1982 said:


> PTE2015 works for me


PTE 2015 worked for me too.


----------



## dreamsanj

mur2aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took PTE exam on 15-12-2015 and got the result today, following are the marks
> 
> L/R/S/W
> 60/69/57/64
> 
> Grammar - 90
> Oral Fluency - 55
> Pronunciation - 66
> Spelling - 62
> Vocabulary - 80
> Written Discourse - 78


Hi M

You will have to work on your Oral fluency. I guess that was the one which hindered you in achieving your desired scores.

Start Practicing reading the newspaper on your balcony out loud as though you are reading to a paid audience.
You need to listen to a lot of english news, movies, tv shows, Youtube videos and lots of documentary on science and Management videos. By this you can catch up on accent, pronunciation, academic vocab and most importantly listening practice.
I followed two min pods and try to summarize them. May be it will work for you.

For writing, there are 30 essays which repeat all the time. you have to write all of them at least once before you even think of entering the pool. your written discourse, grammar and Spellings are good. you will have to work on presenting with good Essay strategy, Good Intro ( Hook,thesis,side) 2-3 body paragraph, one strong conclusion... if you practice this beforehand then in exam you wont have to worry about the time.

For speaking. you need to calm yourself before you begin. there are many stalwarts who have given their opinions. I have nothing much to add. Read their nuggets of informations and you will be on path of success. I only have to add this Chart and retell lecture are vvvv important. you have to build the strategy to counter them. 
I used the Clock method. 12 o'clock Main point, 3 - 1st idea, 6 - 2nd idea, 9 -rd idea center of clock summary of the lecture. ( you have to conclude to all. dont worry about its correctness, they only look at your english language delivery than content. ) Practice them and you can get to master all that.

Good luck my friend


----------



## Angela J

*Pte scam*



jojo said:


> I'm simply trying to understand what is happening and why you feel you are being scammed. I have no hidden agenda.
> 
> Jo xxx


I have few friends who took PTE exam failed with short behind one point. PTE INTENTIONALLY GIVING 64 to make money.


----------



## Redbox

Angela J said:


> I have few friends who took PTE exam failed with short behind one point. PTE INTENTIONALLY GIVING 64 to make money.


I believe it is an intentional strategy to make money, I had taken it for 6 times and always failed with speaking. It encouraged me to take it again and again until I realized that it is more than a scam than IELTS.


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys,

My exam is on tmrw.

I have a question.

In summarize written text, we are allowed 10 mins for each question. Will there be a separate timer for each question? Because when i practiced with online scored test, there wasn't any single timer for this question but only one timer for the whole section.

Thanks guys. Hope i can score 50 in every section. !!!


----------



## Alexism

You will have separate timer for each question. You can easily get over 80 each component based on your practice test scores.


----------



## maxngo

Alexism said:


> You will have separate timer for each question. You can easily get over 80 each component based on your practice test scores.


Thanks Alexism,

Thanks for your kind words and support

May i assert that even though i scored ok in the practice tests, my score in reading did actually drop (81 to 73) and considering they were simply not real tests, i just dont want to aim too high only to fail in the end 

I have repeatedly experienced this to myself, whenever i set the bar too high i failed all the time. And whenever i least expected, i got what i wanted in most of the cases. 

Anyway thanks Alexism


----------



## Alexism

Alright, Good luck! Forget about the score and stay focused.


----------



## maxngo

Thank you. How about your personal exp with PTE ? Have you sat for one before ?


----------



## cozmopravesh

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My exam is on tmrw.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> In summarize written text, we are allowed 10 mins for each question. Will there be a separate timer for each question? Because when i practiced with online scored test, there wasn't any single timer for this question but only one timer for the whole section.
> 
> Thanks guys. Hope i can score 50 in every section. !!!


After seeing your Practice Test results, I can assure you that you would get 90 in each module.

All the very best and give the news soon


----------



## Alexism

maxngo said:


> Thank you. How about your personal exp with PTE ? Have you sat for one before ?


It was interesting, it took me several times to get 79+, however, my scored test results were way lower than yours. The test is quite unpredictable, so you'd better have a good mood, eat well , and concentrate tomorrow.


----------



## maxngo

Haha thank you you guys on here. Basically today i feel ok, but the last few days i suffered from what i called over-thinking from my reading result from practice test. What is more, my writing has not improved and it kept staying at 79 which also worried me a bit. So i invested in some more time and peculiarly for writing and reading which now resulted in a more comfortable me. Anyway without any ifs of buts , im facing it tmrw. I am aware that people sat it many times before they got what they wanted, so for me as this is the first time, take it easy. haha


----------



## cozmopravesh

maxngo said:


> Thank you. How about your personal exp with PTE ? Have you sat for one before ?


Let me show you how it goes, with my own records below:

Practice -A	Practice - B	Actual Test 1	Actual Test 2
L	52	67	62	69
R	65	60	79	78
S	55	63	73	77
W	57	63	66	73

Grammer	28	82	55	77
Oral Fluency	44	64	75	75
Pronunciation	41	57	56	57
Spelling	19	84	22	50
Vocab	36	74	59	61
Written Disc	47	45	63	55


Hope it will be helpful for you to guess your scores for tomorrow exam.


----------



## maxngo

Great, thank you. 

How about the headset? Should we still have them on while doing writing and reading? Or we should take them off ?>


----------



## Alexism

I took it off as there's nothing to do with it in those two sections. What matters is only the timer on the screen.


----------



## cozmopravesh

maxngo said:


> Haha thank you you guys on here. Basically today i feel ok, but the last few days i suffered from what i called over-thinking from my reading result from practice test. What is more, my writing has not improved and it kept staying at 79 which also worried me a bit. So i invested in some more time and peculiarly for writing and reading which now resulted in a more comfortable me. Anyway without any ifs of buts , im facing it tmrw. I am aware that people sat it many times before they got what they wanted, so for me as this is the first time, take it easy. haha



My advise for you would be not to think too much about exam. You have already taken the practice test so you have got the feel of the exam.

I know a couple of guys who were too much anxious about the exam and made it really bad on the day.

So, just take it easy, drink coffee before taking exam and do take the 10 mins optional break.

Trust me, this would be your first and last attempt of PTE even if your requirement is 79+.


----------



## cozmopravesh

maxngo said:


> Great, thank you.
> 
> How about the headset? Should we still have them on while doing writing and reading? Or we should take them off ?>


That would be directed to you by exam co-ordinater whether you can take them off or not.

Make sure you mice is not very close to your lips as it will take your breath sound.

I put it near my chin and it was okay.


----------



## parthvi

Hi,

Can I book two PTE test dates together?


----------



## cozmopravesh

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I book two PTE test dates together?


You can book using 2 different e-mail ids, however, it's not ethical and you should not do that.


----------



## Ajeet

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I book two PTE test dates together?


Why together mate?
What do you plan to achieve?


----------



## Sush1

Is there any way to get 15 points in PTE. I just saw in other forum, a person is saying that he has achieved 15 points by cracking PTE.

Regards


----------



## trinkasharma

Sush1 said:


> Is there any way to get 15 points in PTE. I just saw in other forum, a person is saying that he has achieved 15 points by cracking PTE.
> 
> Regards


Maybe 10 for main applicant and 5 extra for spouse. Gain is 15 points.


----------



## mur2aus

Thanks buddy


----------



## Akhilm

*Strugging with reading Section*

Hi All,

I am struggling to clear reading section. following are my scores :

First attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/75/66
Second attempt - L/R/S/W : 65/64/69/68
Third attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/73/70

I need 65 in all categories.

Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Akhilm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am struggling to clear reading section. following are my scores :
> 
> First attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/75/66
> Second attempt - L/R/S/W : 65/64/69/68
> Third attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/73/70
> 
> I need 65 in all categories.
> 
> Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section.


Hi Akhilm

Honestly, the best tip and trick is to practise, practise, practise. Perhaps pick up some Robert Louis Stevenson or Charles Dickens. If you can become comfortable reading those, you'll be comfortable reading anything in the English language.

On a more day-to-day basis, I would recommend reading quality newspapers.

Best of luck!

ScotDownUnder


----------



## wantto.beoz

Akhilm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am struggling to clear reading section. following are my scores :
> 
> First attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/75/66
> Second attempt - L/R/S/W : 65/64/69/68
> Third attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/73/70
> 
> I need 65 in all categories.
> 
> Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section.


Which center you wrote your exam?


----------



## Akhilm

Practice ya i agree.. but is there any other tips and tricks.. please help me out guys !!


----------



## vutla9992

Akhilm said:


> Practice ya i agree.. but is there any other tips and tricks.. please help me out guys !!


Exactly which section of the reading you are struggling tell me then, I will try my best


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Akhilm said:


> Practice ya i agree.. but is there any other tips and tricks.. please help me out guys !!


I suppose you could combine reading with developing your knowledge of the language more generally. I really recommend David Crystal's books on the English language: they are extremely well written and very effective at developing your knowledge of all sorts of English (formal, business casual, colloquial).

As with any language, the only way to learn it is through hard graft: that's the best tip I can offer.


----------



## zanzoun

can any body explain the structure of the exam?
which section i will start with?


----------



## Akhilm

As i have missed reading section by 1 or 2 marks i am not able to say exactly where i m going wrong, I guess i need to improve and be more confident in fill in the blanks questions both drop down and drag and drop ones. 

Please help me this with any specific way to practice this or there are any short cuts to clear this in PTE.


----------



## Akhilm

U mean reading books and novels is the only have to improve score in PTE?


----------



## Akhilm

Professional PTE center and chopras in bangalore


----------



## Ajeet

Akhilm said:


> U mean reading books and novels is the only have to improve score in PTE?


He is suggesting the method for your lifelong improvement.

But for now you need just 65 in all the sections for which you have to do some crash course to take you over the line. 

So, which section of reading is your problem area?


----------



## Akhilm

bright future said:


> He is suggesting the method for your lifelong improvement.
> 
> But for now you need just 65 in all the sections for which you have to do some crash course to take you over the line.
> 
> So, which section of reading is your problem area?



As i have missed reading section by 1 or 2 marks i am not able to say exactly where i m going wrong, I guess i need to improve and be more confident in fill in the blanks questions both drop down and drag and drop ones. And also time management, as i had to guess my answers for last two questions once(multiple choice single answer)

Please help me this with any specific way to practice this or there are any shortcuts to clear this in PTE.


----------



## maxngo

I gave my pte exam today.

I ran out of time in speaking and missed the whole Short answer questions. 

(


----------



## Alexism

maxngo said:


> I gave my pte exam today.
> 
> I ran out of time in speaking and missed the whole Short answer questions.
> 
> (


I also ran out of time in retell, describe. But what about short answers, you did not answer, or you think you got them wrong?


----------



## maxngo

I could finish all questions in describe and retell, its just the short answer part that i completely missed. I know i will be getting no more than a 60, in total. MESS


----------



## pras07

maxngo said:


> I could finish all questions in describe and retell, its just the short answer part that i completely missed. I know i will be getting no more than a 60, in total. MESS


But speaking section has timer separately for each section so how did you miss out time for short answers?


----------



## maxngo

I also wrote the word conscious wrong. I wrote "concious",.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

bright future said:


> He is suggesting the method for your lifelong improvement.
> 
> But for now you need just 65 in all the sections for which you have to do some crash course to take you over the line.
> 
> So, which section of reading is your problem area?


In part, certainly for lifelong improvement. However, I think it is important to bear in mind that in order to fully integrate with Australian society, developing strong fluency in English is a given.

Are there any native English speakers in your social / work circles that you could interact with and practise sending written discourse to? This would allow you to fine tune your writing skills and receive valuable direct feedback from someone whose first language is English. 

I have found, learning several languages, that native speakers are always very happy to help others learn and sharpen their abilities. (I just wish this applied more to the Swedish, whom I love dearly. Unfortunately, whenever I've been over there, they just want to practise their English on me, so my Swedish has always been terrible...)


----------



## blackrider89

maxngo said:


> I gave my pte exam today.
> 
> I ran out of time in speaking and missed the whole Short answer questions.
> 
> (


Hi Phat,

Indian/subcontinental people always say/write "they give/appear for an exam".

It is not standard English. You sit/take an exam/test. You don't give/write/appear (for) an exam.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

blackrider89 said:


> Hi Phat,
> 
> Indian/subcontinental people always say/write "they give/appear for an exam".
> 
> It is not standard English. You sit/take an exam/test. You don't give/write/appear (for) an exam.


Technically, to "write" an exam is correct. It just isn't in common usage outside of the ancient universities, in my experience.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> I gave my pte exam today.
> 
> I ran out of time in speaking and missed the whole Short answer questions.
> 
> (


I am sorry to hear that, maxngo.

However, I do think it is important to take away what positives you can from an experience like this. Have you been able to identify areas where, perhaps, you spent a little too much time answering questions / sections that weren't worth as much as others?

One tip I was given a long time ago is to work on a "Value Add" basis: if a section is worth 2 marks, allocate twice as much time to answering it as a question worth 1 mark. 

Having now taken the PTE at your test centre, you will also (I do hope!) be able to relax a little more in that environment next time, now that you know what to expect.

I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a respectable result, nevertheless. I get the impression that you want something more than mediocre, though!  

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## blackrider89

ScotDownUnder said:


> Technically, to "write" an exam is correct. It just isn't in common usage outside of the ancient universities, in my experience.


I think the creator of the exam writes the exam, not the one who takes it. It sounds weird if a British says "I write an exam" because it means he actually writes all the questions in the exam. 

I've heard a Canadian say that he "wrote an exam" though.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

blackrider89 said:


> I think the creator of the exam writes the exam, not the one who takes it. It sounds weird if a British says "I write an exam" because it means he actually writes all the questions in the exam.
> 
> I've heard a Canadian say that he "wrote an exam" though.


Yes, the creator of the exam does write the exam.
We prefer being called Britons, by the way. 

Yeah, strangely enough, tends to be Canadians I hear this from at the start of academic sessions: rubs off on a lot of easily influenced undergraduates, I guess(?).


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys

Thanks for your words.

I found it quite strange in speaking section where the microphone kept recording in every question even though i had stopped and waited for more than 3 seconds. I thought maybe it still picked up other sounds, but clearly there wasnt a single time during all the questions in read aloud and repeat sentence that the recording actually did stop after 3sec pause as advertised. Thats why i ran out of time, as i waited for it to get to the "completed" status before clicking next. I read on this forum a few times where ppl clicked next after every question once they finished their talks regardless of the recording still running, and they got very low score in speaking.


----------



## maxngo

blackrider89 said:


> I think the creator of the exam writes the exam, not the one who takes it. It sounds weird if a British says "I write an exam" because it means he actually writes all the questions in the exam.
> 
> I've heard a Canadian say that he "wrote an exam" though.


Hey how did you know my name was Phat. ?


----------



## maxngo

i finished the exam at 4pm today. How long should i expect for the results to come out ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> i finished the exam at 4pm today. How long should i expect for the results to come out ?


Anytime in the next 48 hours, I would imagine.


----------



## parthvi

I am taking an exam tomorrow, let see how it goes? Is there any last day tips/suggestions/motivations? Will appreciate this forum a lot as I have acquired a lot from here.


----------



## maxngo

Good luck to you.


----------



## parthvi

Moreover, I am planning to skip Reading MCQs-Multiple Answers part in order to achieve 65+ in reading and cop up with time management. What are suggesting guys???


----------



## zanzoun

Dear all

im having PTE test simulator. there is no time for reading section. is is the same for the real exam i.e. i don't really have to finish the exam in a specific time.


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> Good luck to you.


Please update your result here asap once you get it.


----------



## pras07

I have seen collocation helps a lot in reading section. Can anybody share ideas on phrasal verbs how it is going to help in scoring more?


----------



## parthvi

parthvi said:


> Moreover, I am planning to skip Reading MCQs-Multiple Answers part in order to achieve 65+ in reading and cop up with time management. What are suggesting guys???


Please experts reply your advises here


----------



## ScotDownUnder

parthvi said:


> Please experts reply your advises here


An oldie, but a goodie, when it comes to developing your critical thinking / analysis / synthesis skills (and, by extension, reading/writing):

King Tut Revealed - National Geographic Magazine


1. Read this text carefully and thoroughly. Make sure you are comfortable with the language being used. Use a dictionary to learn any new definitions that you are not familiar with.

2. Write down (for your own benefit):
a. What the article is about.
b/c/d. What problems there are with the subject matter / arguments / writing style (one question for each, here)
e. What you have learned in terms of this article that you did not already know.
f. How comfortable do you feel reading this article? (This will help you develop effective means of expressing yourself, as well as your ideas, in English)

3. Find another piece of source material and use it to compare / contrast the ideas/'facts' presented in this article. This will really help you develop critical reading skills.


This is a paper I used to use to help my first year students train to write effectively and efficiently. Remember: long answers are not necessarily better answers. Be critical (but not too harsh!) on yourself. When you feel that you would be comfortable passing your answers to another person to read and evaluate, perhaps you have someone in your social circle who would be willing to offer constructive feedback on where you might be able to improve further.

I appreciate people will have point scores in mind that they need to attain for visa purposes. However, it is extremely important to remember that you will - in the main, if not entirely - be communicating in English with your new compatriots when you land in Australia. I would strongly encourage you to continue with practise, practise, practise *even* if you ace the test.

All Best


----------



## parthvi

ScotDownUnder said:


> An oldie, but a goodie, when it comes to developing your critical thinking / analysis / synthesis skills (and, by extension, reading/writing):
> 
> King Tut Revealed - National Geographic Magazine
> 
> 
> 1. Read this text carefully and thoroughly. Make sure you are comfortable with the language being used. Use a dictionary to learn any new definitions that you are not familiar with.
> 
> 2. Write down (for your own benefit):
> a. What the article is about.
> b/c/d. What problems there are with the subject matter / arguments / writing style (one question for each, here)
> e. What you have learned in terms of this article that you did not already know.
> f. How comfortable do you feel reading this article? (This will help you develop effective means of expressing yourself, as well as your ideas, in English)
> 
> 3. Find another piece of source material and use it to compare / contrast the ideas/'facts' presented in this article. This will really help you develop critical reading skills.
> 
> 
> This is a paper I used to use to help my first year students train to write effectively and efficiently. Remember: long answers are not necessarily better answers. Be critical (but not too harsh!) on yourself. When you feel that you would be comfortable passing your answers to another person to read and evaluate, perhaps you have someone in your social circle who would be willing to offer constructive feedback on where you might be able to improve further.
> 
> I appreciate people will have point scores in mind that they need to attain for visa purposes. However, it is extremely important to remember that you will - in the main, if not entirely - be communicating in English with your new compatriots when you land in Australia. I would strongly encourage you to continue with practise, practise, practise *even* if you ace the test.
> 
> All Best


Thanks a lot mate. I will keep doing practice every time.


----------



## pras07

pras07 said:


> I have seen collocation helps a lot in reading section. Can anybody share ideas on phrasal verbs how it is going to help in scoring more?


Experts please comment.


----------



## trinkasharma

parthvi said:


> Moreover, I am planning to skip Reading MCQs-Multiple Answers part in order to achieve 65+ in reading and cop up with time management. What are suggesting guys???


If you do not attempt a section, you get zero for it. The time you save may help your score a bit or maybe not at all. Your strategy is like throwing in the towel or maybe like sacrificing a piece in chess to gain an advantage.


----------



## trinkasharma

pras07 said:


> I have seen collocation helps a lot in reading section. Can anybody share ideas on phrasal verbs how it is going to help in scoring more?Experts please comment.


You can solve fill in the blanks without looking at the options if you know your collocations.


----------



## guru_subbs

Did anyone from Thursday morning (17th Dec)-The Chopras- got the results for PTE-A?


----------



## maxngo

parthvi said:


> Please experts reply your advises here


For slow readers to get 65, yes. I would recommend so. 
Since this type of question is not to award you marks easily but to trick and very likely score you either down or to zero, you dont need to attempt it if you are not very good at reading.

However, you should:

1. Still have a look at the question. If they ask you for specific information that you can find quite easily by skim and scan technique , then you should at least try.

2. Be quite familiar with fill in the blank questions. I recommend you start with this type of questions in Macmillan book. It does not matter if you get a lot of them incorrect. The important thing is you get the feel of the question, and it also teaches you how you would decide which option when you are not sure. When i first practiced the first 2 tests in macmilan, i always got like 10,12/45 incorrect, even more. Then i began to really examine wny i made those mistakes and improved a lot in the remaining 2 tests where i got around 7/50 incorrect. 

By this time, you should perform well when coming back to PRactice Test Plus. After macmillan, i found questions from test plus way easier where i constantly scored 85% or 90% correct out of their 50 questions or so in a given test. 

Anyway, go with the one you feel right. If it doesnt sound right, it usually is not right.


----------



## sferns

mrIgor said:


> Can someone upload a score report of 79 points?


You can check mine here here 

I share some Speaking tips I used in exam here.


----------



## trinkasharma

Anyone has a discount code for PTE-A (India)? I tried multiple permutations of PTE2015 and my account got locked.


----------



## Miles605

*Looking for answer key*

Hi All
I brought the book *Expert PTE academic b1 & b2*. And looking for answer keys/solutions. 
Although this book is designed for teacher with a course, it's pretty good for self learning with step-by-step lessons. 
Does someone have the answers? I really need this resources for PTE. 
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ajeet

trinkasharma said:


> Anyone has a discount code for PTE-A (India)? I tried multiple permutations of PTE2015 and my account got locked.


Really? That's not nice 
Why doesn't any body post that for you? I remember you asking that question.
Good luck


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

Today(19/12/2015) I just have taken my PTE academic just few hours ago, and I would like to share my experience here.

The exam was far easy as what I have practiced so far, though, not sure whether I will get each in 65 or not because lacking of my time management skills. 

*Reading:* could not get enough time to finish last section MCQs, also reading test structure was very random, I had fill in the blanks, reorder para, 1 MC-single answer, 1 MCQ - Multi answer then again 1 MC-single answer respectively. Apparently, I got very confuse here.

*Speaking: 
Read-a-lould[/B] was very easy, though, I have made few mistakes, 
Describe images were easy apart from two image, which were tree life cycle and 100% health triangle processes. I could not spoke out for those two. 
Repeat sentences: I have faced very hard time in this section as I was not able to recall the first part of the sentence and really messed up with this part.
Q-A section was easy though have given few wrong answers.

Listening:
Retell: was very easy about pollution and greenhouses gases emission
Rewrite sentence: had 3 long sentences to write in 2 minutes due to lack of time 
Fill in the blanks: found easy just required more concentration 
Beep: this section always being very very hard for me for my practise tests as well really test. Really required advices for this part.
Highlight correct summary: this section was bit triky because found all summaries replicated with each others. was very hard for me. 

Writing: 
Summarise: had two summarize items - 1 was very hard to understand but managed somehow wrote at least 65 words. 2 - was far easy compared to 1 in terms of understading. wrote 69 words 

Essay: Essay was about to native place(Where you grew up), whether it does affect person's success or not. Write about successful person and explain :: I found this very strange essay as like I am in primary school *


----------



## maxngo

Congratulations to you. Hopefully you will get the score you desire.


----------



## prash.varma

*Hey*

Hey what was your final scores. I did my PTE A and due to some timing issues , missed the write from disctation ( around 4-5 questions) . I felt the reason being that some of the lecture were too long and i could not press next


----------



## Stormbaby

maxngo said:


> Congratulations to you. Hopefully you will get the score you desire.


Btw , have u got your score yet? how was it?


----------



## maxngo

Stormbaby said:


> Btw , have u got your score yet? how was it?


I am waiting still.


----------



## prash.varma

Guys i had the same issue when i gave my PTE A today . Due to the length some of the lectures in the listening section i missed the last 4-5 questions on write from dictation. There was not enough time

Will that impact the listening score drastically , I am confident on other sections and even the PTE Mock Test A scores were above 65?

Any advise ?


----------



## Basheer_Babylon

is it easier to take PTE or to take IELTS? I took IELTS and my results was not that good ? should i consider the PTE?


----------



## maxngo

Write from dictation carries a lot of marks. 

However if you performed well in other questions, hopefully your listening score will be fine.

Lets keep in mind that this is just an English test, and there are so many more times in the future we can retake the test. So no worriez guys


----------



## prash.varma

Yes PTE A scoring is relatively easier than IETLS though the format is tricky


----------



## maxngo

Dont take ielts. Take pte instead.


----------



## maxngo

How were your scores in practice tests>?


----------



## prash.varma

maxngo said:


> Write from dictation carries a lot of marks.
> 
> However if you performed well in other questions, hopefully your listening score will be fine.
> 
> Lets keep in mind that this is just an English test, and there are so many more times in the future we can retake the test. So no worriez guys


Thanks  Fingers crossed . Though i know the specific reasons as to why i missed the write from dictation .I had even planned last 4-5 mins to cover those but the length of lectures were far too long in the listen lecture sections. I wasnt expecting such lengthy lectures just to get the last word as a beep 
So for anyone going for future exams , please take care .


----------



## Basheer_Babylon

many thanks. then I shall start practicing.


----------



## prash.varma

maxngo said:


> How were your scores in practice tests>?


PTE Mock Test A) scores below .
L-69 W-68 R-66 S-65


----------



## maxngo

I am sure you will get the result you desire.


----------



## prash.varma

parthvi said:


> Moreover, I am planning to skip Reading MCQs-Multiple Answers part in order to achieve 65+ in reading and cop up with time management. What are suggesting guys???



Worth an idea.i did my PTE A today and could manage reading well .I got stuck in listening in some of the questions which led to missing some crucial write from dictation questionms in listening


----------



## prash.varma

parthvi said:


> Moreover, I am planning to skip Reading MCQs-Multiple Answers part in order to achieve 65+ in reading and cop up with time management. What are suggesting guys???



Worth an idea.i did my PTE A today and could manage reading well without skipping as id did practise reading well .I got stuck in listening in some of the questions which led to missing some crucial write from dictation questions in listening


----------



## prash.varma

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today(19/12/2015) I just have taken my PTE academic just few hours ago, and I would like to share my experience here.
> 
> The exam was far easy as what I have practiced so far, though, not sure whether I will get each in 65 or not because lacking of my time management skills.
> 
> *Reading:* could not get enough time to finish last section MCQs, also reading test structure was very random, I had fill in the blanks, reorder para, 1 MC-single answer, 1 MCQ - Multi answer then again 1 MC-single answer respectively. Apparently, I got very confuse here.
> 
> *Speaking:
> Read-a-lould[/B] was very easy, though, I have made few mistakes,
> Describe images were easy apart from two image, which were tree life cycle and 100% health triangle processes. I could not spoke out for those two.
> Repeat sentences: I have faced very hard time in this section as I was not able to recall the first part of the sentence and really messed up with this part.
> Q-A section was easy though have given few wrong answers.
> 
> Listening:
> Retell: was very easy about pollution and greenhouses gases emission
> Rewrite sentence: had 3 long sentences to write in 2 minutes due to lack of time
> Fill in the blanks: found easy just required more concentration
> Beep: this section always being very very hard for me for my practise tests as well really test. Really required advices for this part.
> Highlight correct summary: this section was bit triky because found all summaries replicated with each others. was very hard for me.
> 
> Writing:
> Summarise: had two summarize items - 1 was very hard to understand but managed somehow wrote at least 65 words. 2 - was far easy compared to 1 in terms of understading. wrote 69 words
> 
> Essay: Essay was about to native place(Where you grew up), whether it does affect person's success or not. Write about successful person and explain :: I found this very strange essay as like I am in primary school *


*

Did you manage to complete the write from dictation questions in listening sections. The reason i am asking is that they come in the end and i didnt had enough time to complete those though i was a bit confident to crack those*


----------



## parthvi

prash.varma said:


> Did you manage to complete the write from dictation questions in listening sections. The reason i am asking is that they come in the end and i didnt had enough time to complete those though i was a bit confident to crack those


Yes I did complete that somehow. Did you receive your result yet?


----------



## maxngo

Hey guys. What did you see in the scores website?

Mine says: "Delivery Successful - On hold"
and "Your exam results are not available at this time."

Does it say the same thing to you guys?

I heard some people said: once the system says "On hold", the results will be released only after 5 days or even later.

Hmm


----------



## sandeep3004

I have had a fairly decent run with the PTE exams. Happy to help

1st Attempt; Exam Centre - Delhi, India
Score L/R/S/W - 85/80/90/77
Just missed on writing by 2 marks for 20.

2nd Attempt; Sydney, Aus
Score - 87/90/90/83

Now just waiting for my invite..NSW SS..accountant with 70 points (including 5 from SS)


----------



## prash.varma

parthvi said:


> Yes I did complete that somehow. Did you receive your result yet?


No not yet.With this goof-up in listening section , i dont have lot of hopes to get 65+ in listening especially


----------



## maxngo

Impressive marks, Sandeep.

How long did it take for you to receive your results ?

Mine says "Delivery Successful - On hold".. Bit concerned atm with this "on hold" thing..


----------



## sandeep3004

maxngo said:


> Impressive marks, Sandeep.
> 
> How long did it take for you to receive your results ?
> 
> Mine says "Delivery Successful - On hold".. Bit concerned atm with this "on hold" thing..


Thanks.

The results were surprisingly very quick, got them within 48 hours of taking the exam.


----------



## bob_1982

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today(19/12/2015) I just have taken my PTE academic just few hours ago, and I would like to share my experience here.
> 
> The exam was far easy as what I have practiced so far, though, not sure whether I will get each in 65 or not because lacking of my time management skills.
> 
> *Reading:* could not get enough time to finish last section MCQs, also reading test structure was very random, I had fill in the blanks, reorder para, 1 MC-single answer, 1 MCQ - Multi answer then again 1 MC-single answer respectively. Apparently, I got very confuse here.
> 
> *Speaking:
> Read-a-lould[/B] was very easy, though, I have made few mistakes,
> Describe images were easy apart from two image, which were tree life cycle and 100% health triangle processes. I could not spoke out for those two.
> Repeat sentences: I have faced very hard time in this section as I was not able to recall the first part of the sentence and really messed up with this part.
> Q-A section was easy though have given few wrong answers.
> 
> Listening:
> Retell: was very easy about pollution and greenhouses gases emission
> Rewrite sentence: had 3 long sentences to write in 2 minutes due to lack of time
> Fill in the blanks: found easy just required more concentration
> Beep: this section always being very very hard for me for my practise tests as well really test. Really required advices for this part.
> Highlight correct summary: this section was bit triky because found all summaries replicated with each others. was very hard for me.
> 
> Writing:
> Summarise: had two summarize items - 1 was very hard to understand but managed somehow wrote at least 65 words. 2 - was far easy compared to 1 in terms of understading. wrote 69 words
> 
> Essay: Essay was about to native place(Where you grew up), whether it does affect person's success or not. Write about successful person and explain :: I found this very strange essay as like I am in primary school *


*


pl. share your score when you have as this will boost morale of everyone here

Regards*


----------



## prash.varma

vicegerent said:


> Brilliant! please share your experience and how you went about your preperation...
> 
> especially what was your strategy on the reading part...
> 
> how did you manage to complete within the time allotted for reading section...
> 
> did you guess answers or were you sure about the answer selections you were making especially in fill in the blank type Qs...
> 
> I have also taken the test yesterday and my scores are...
> 
> L = 63
> R=78
> S=79
> W=67
> 
> On the contrary in the first attempt... my scores were...
> 
> L = 75
> R = 55
> S = 34
> W = 81
> 
> So while I scored well in Reading (no idea how I got 78 because many times I wasn't sure about my answer selection) and Speaking 79 (even though I fumbled in some graphs and abit in re-tell lecture and also didn't do well in 1-2 repeat sentences.... and didn;t answer 1-2 short answer Qs properly or correctly. still got 79...
> 
> I think what killed my scores was the time... I am not sure how I ran out of time in listening section... I attempted each question after the recording finished... and then moved to next Q... yet... time finished before the last 2 Qs.. and I missed out on the last 2 write from dictation Qs.... I have raised the incident.. (not sure if anything will be done... but my question to them was... how did the time ran out.. there were 20 Qs in total... and the recording for almost all of the Qs was quite long... so I couldn't move to next Q until the recording finished and I have answered the Q... therefore, this led to slow answering because most of the audio recordings in listening were lengthy... In reading also I missed out on 2 items.. I think they must have been mutliple choice... choose single answer... still got 78.... so would appreciate if you guys can share feedback... and what shall I do from now on... intending to prepare for another 3 weeks and give another shot around 20th sept... but feel lost to be honest about the preperation strategy... because last exam I did well in listening (75) and writing (81)... and that was without any preperation.. because my work schedule didn't allow any time to prepare... this time I did spend time and prepared quite a bit in the 4 weeks... yet in the exam, I was not feeling confident...


hey i faced the same issue in listening sections and missed 4 questions in the end . Though i need 65 only , not sure whether i would get . Yet to get the results?


----------



## ArchV

Do you guys have the latest essay topics stored somewhere? could you guys share it?

I also wonder if you guys have something like a bunch of consolidated tips to achieve 79+.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> Write from dictation carries a lot of marks.
> 
> However if you performed well in other questions, hopefully your listening score will be fine.
> 
> Lets keep in mind that this is just an English test, and there are so many more times in the future we can retake the test. So no worriez guys



Write from dictation have same marks like other sections. My typing speed is 70+wpm i had never missed any of them in exam but my score always vary between 65-70.


----------



## Rab nawaz

prash.varma said:


> hey i faced the same issue in listening sections and missed 4 questions in the end . Though i need 65 only , not sure whether i would get . Yet to get the results?


For those struggling in listening, i would like to mention one thing,after summarizing spoken test u guys dont have to stop a bit and keep thinking about correct options, but to select straight away in order to save time for write from dictation. FOR EXAMPLE in McMA as soon the speaker will stop u have to select the options within seconds, and the same stratigy applies in select missing words, fill in the blanks, and choose correct summary. After doing this u ill see exactly same time to attempt last section.

They have design this structe on purpose, those who will spend more time on other sections could not attempt write from dictation.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Rab nawaz said:


> For those struggling in listening, i would like to mention one thing,after summarizing spoken test u guys dont have to stop a bit and keep thinking about correct options, but to select straight away in order to save time for write from dictation. FOR EXAMPLE in McMA as soon the speaker will stop u have to select the options within seconds, and the same stratigy applies in select missing words, fill in the blanks, and choose correct summary. After doing this u ill see exactly same time to attempt last section.
> 
> They have design this structe on purpose, those who will spend more time on other sections could not attempt write from dictation.


I'm not sure that the purpose is/was to catch people out. Rather, I think the timings are set in the interests of fairness to as broad a range of candidates as possible. As a native speaker, I did - some might argue - have an advantage when I took my tests. I cannot get through a day without having to speak English; however, I've taken IELTS, TOEFL, and PTE-A (not for the results - got those first time with one exam - but rather to see what the quality and calibre of the exams are like) and have to say that I found the PTE-A to be, by far, the most rounded, high quality of all three.

I appreciate that the timings can seem unfair and that people do run out of time; however, on the flip side of this, if the timings went on relentlessly (and were enforced to run for X period of time), then the standards by which the exams are being measured would, in turn, be adversely affected. One of the key components of the PTE-A exam is to test your ability to communicate with fluency in the language. This is the reason that I have repeatedly suggested people read broadly, practise speaking whenever they can, and continue developing their skills holistically: language examinations, if viewed simply as things to get certain numbers of points in, are extremely difficult to excel at. Rather, by developing a strong and structured command of the language, in all its facets, you will be able to take whatever is thrown at you with confidence and competence.

This is not meant, in any way, to be a disparaging post. I hope that anyone who is concerned about getting specific scores gets them - absolutely, categorically hope they get them. I cannot help but feel that if that is the bar, though, it could lead to difficulties and disappointments further down the road. Particularly in the professional workspace, in Australia, where fluency in (and a strong command of) English could be the clincher between one candidate and another. So, with that in mind, to anyone taking an English language test and aiming for 65, or 70, or 79, or whatever, please keep practising long and hard after you succeed. 

The last thing I want is for anyone who's got the courage, the personality, the skills, the aptitude, and the strength to make a journey like the one we're all hoping to undertake to face dismay and heartache later on.

Good luck


----------



## Ajeet

ScotDownUnder said:


> I'm not sure that the purpose is/was to catch people out. Rather, I think the timings are set in the interests of fairness to as broad a range of candidates as possible. As a native speaker, I did - some might argue - have an advantage when I took my tests. I cannot get through a day without having to speak English; however, I've taken IELTS, TOEFL, and PTE-A (not for the results - got those first time with one exam - but rather to see what the quality and calibre of the exams are like) and have to say that I found the PTE-A to be, by far, the most rounded, high quality of all three.
> 
> I appreciate that the timings can seem unfair and that people do run out of time; however, on the flip side of this, if the timings went on relentlessly (and were enforced to run for X period of time), then the standards by which the exams are being measured would, in turn, be adversely affected. One of the key components of the PTE-A exam is to test your ability to communicate with fluency in the language. This is the reason that I have repeatedly suggested people read broadly, practise speaking whenever they can, and continue developing their skills holistically: language examinations, if viewed simply as things to get certain numbers of points in, are extremely difficult to excel at. Rather, by developing a strong and structured command of the language, in all its facets, you will be able to take whatever is thrown at you with confidence and competence.
> 
> This is not meant, in any way, to be a disparaging post. I hope that anyone who is concerned about getting specific scores gets them - absolutely, categorically hope they get them. I cannot help but feel that if that is the bar, though, it could lead to difficulties and disappointments further down the road. Particularly in the professional workspace, in Australia, where fluency in (and a strong command of) English could be the clincher between one candidate and another. So, with that in mind, to anyone taking an English language test and aiming for 65, or 70, or 79, or whatever, please keep practising long and hard after you succeed.
> 
> The last thing I want is for anyone who's got the courage, the personality, the skills, the aptitude, and the strength to make a journey like the one we're all hoping to undertake to face dismay and heartache later on.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks mate for sharing useful information


----------



## maxngo

Today it said on Pearson website as: taken- results reportable.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> Today it said on Pearson website as: taken- results reportable.


I had that show about 24 hours before they actually went live for me. 
Could be the PDF is being prepared to be sent out / uploaded.

Fingers crossed, buddy.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## maxngo

Thanks a lot for your words Scotdownunder


----------



## Rab nawaz

ScotDownUnder said:


> I'm not sure that the purpose is/was to catch people out. Rather, I think the timings are set in the interests of fairness to as broad a range of candidates as possible. As a native speaker, I did - some might argue - have an advantage when I took my tests. I cannot get through a day without having to speak English; however, I've taken IELTS, TOEFL, and PTE-A (not for the results - got those first time with one exam - but rather to see what the quality and calibre of the exams are like) and have to say that I found the PTE-A to be, by far, the most rounded, high quality of all three.
> 
> I appreciate that the timings can seem unfair and that people do run out of time; however, on the flip side of this, if the timings went on relentlessly (and were enforced to run for X period of time), then the standards by which the exams are being measured would, in turn, be adversely affected. One of the key components of the PTE-A exam is to test your ability to communicate with fluency in the language. This is the reason that I have repeatedly suggested people read broadly, practise speaking whenever they can, and continue developing their skills holistically: language examinations, if viewed simply as things to get certain numbers of points in, are extremely difficult to excel at. Rather, by developing a strong and structured command of the language, in all its facets, you will be able to take whatever is thrown at you with confidence and competence.
> 
> This is not meant, in any way, to be a disparaging post. I hope that anyone who is concerned about getting specific scores gets them - absolutely, categorically hope they get them. I cannot help but feel that if that is the bar, though, it could lead to difficulties and disappointments further down the road. Particularly in the professional workspace, in Australia, where fluency in (and a strong command of) English could be the clincher between one candidate and another. So, with that in mind, to anyone taking an English language test and aiming for 65, or 70, or 79, or whatever, please keep practising long and hard after you succeed.
> 
> The last thing I want is for anyone who's got the courage, the personality, the skills, the aptitude, and the strength to make a journey like the one we're all hoping to undertake to face dismay and heartache later on.
> 
> Good luck


I do respect your's words, however this forum provide us oppertunity to share our knowledge what we learned from exams. By sharing different experiences one can get a better idea about actual exam. There is not doubt, practice and time managment is the key in simple "work hard play hard"


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Rab nawaz said:


> I do respect your's words, however this forum provide us oppertunity to share our knowledge what we learned from exams. By sharing different experiences one can get a better idea about actual exam. There is not doubt, practice and time managment is the key in simple "work hard play hard"


I'm not sure whether that's feigned respect, or not. Whilst I have little to offer in the way of learning in respect of the exam, specifically, perhaps reviewing my gentle redrafting of your response can help with your development:


"I respect what you're saying; however, I would suggest this forum be considered in the context of offering an opportunity to share with one another what we learned from sitting exams. Through sharing a variety of experiences, we might be better able to develop an idea of what to expect in the exam itself."

I'm afraid your last sentence is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## parthvi

prash.varma said:


> No not yet.With this goof-up in listening section , i dont have lot of hopes to get 65+ in listening especially


Do not lose hope yet, may be you will get more than 65. Think positive


----------



## Stormbaby

vicegerent said:


> Brilliant! please share your experience and how you went about your preperation...
> 
> especially what was your strategy on the reading part...
> 
> how did you manage to complete within the time allotted for reading section...
> 
> did you guess answers or were you sure about the answer selections you were making especially in fill in the blank type Qs...
> 
> I have also taken the test yesterday and my scores are...
> 
> L = 63
> R=78
> S=79
> W=67
> 
> On the contrary in the first attempt... my scores were...
> 
> L = 75
> R = 55
> S = 34
> W = 81
> 
> So while I scored well in Reading (no idea how I got 78 because many times I wasn't sure about my answer selection) and Speaking 79 (even though I fumbled in some graphs and abit in re-tell lecture and also didn't do well in 1-2 repeat sentences.... and didn;t answer 1-2 short answer Qs properly or correctly. still got 79...
> 
> I think what killed my scores was the time... I am not sure how I ran out of time in listening section... I attempted each question after the recording finished... and then moved to next Q... yet... time finished before the last 2 Qs.. and I missed out on the last 2 write from dictation Qs.... I have raised the incident.. (not sure if anything will be done... but my question to them was... how did the time ran out.. there were 20 Qs in total... and the recording for almost all of the Qs was quite long... so I couldn't move to next Q until the recording finished and I have answered the Q... therefore, this led to slow answering because most of the audio recordings in listening were lengthy... In reading also I missed out on 2 items.. I think they must have been mutliple choice... choose single answer... still got 78.... so would appreciate if you guys can share feedback... and what shall I do from now on... intending to prepare for another 3 weeks and give another shot around 20th sept... but feel lost to be honest about the preperation strategy... because last exam I did well in listening (75) and writing (81)... and that was without any preperation.. because my work schedule didn't allow any time to prepare... this time I did spend time and prepared quite a bit in the 4 weeks... yet in the exam, I was not feeling confident...


May i know how do u improve ur speaking score from 34 to 79? Thanks


----------



## parthvi

Does anyone have an idea about when PTE provides score report for an exam taken on Saturday (weekend)?


----------



## sandeep3004

Hi Guys,

I had bought the gold test preparation kit, but only used 1 of the 2 scored practice test.
PM me If anyone is interested in buying 1 scored practice test at a very reasonable price.

Thanks


----------



## sandeep3004

ArchV said:


> Do you guys have the latest essay topics stored somewhere? could you guys share it?
> 
> I also wonder if you guys have something like a bunch of consolidated tips to achieve 79+.
> 
> Thank you guys!


My essay topics were - 
* Should the marketing strategy of companies focus on building their reputation or on short term strategy of giving discounts.

* Which technology in the last 100 years has been the most useful - airplane, internet etc. Don't remember all the options.


----------



## Thunder123

parthvi said:


> Does anyone have an idea about when PTE provides score report for an exam taken on Saturday (weekend)?


On Sunday..


----------



## parthvi

Thunder123 said:


> On Sunday..


Are you sure because I did not get yet?


----------



## prash.varma

Rab nawaz said:


> For those struggling in listening, i would like to mention one thing,after summarizing spoken test u guys dont have to stop a bit and keep thinking about correct options, but to select straight away in order to save time for write from dictation. FOR EXAMPLE in McMA as soon the speaker will stop u have to select the options within seconds, and the same stratigy applies in select missing words, fill in the blanks, and choose correct summary. After doing this u ill see exactly same time to attempt last section.
> 
> They have design this structe on purpose, those who will spend more time on other sections could not attempt write from dictation.


Absolutely spot on . I do realise this when i knew i am going to miss the last questions as i didnt have any option to move forward in the listening section . What disappointed me is that none of the practice test as well as mock test had such lengthy lectures . So you are right , if the lecture is too long , we need to respond quickly else you would ran out of time .This is bit unfair that the policy for listening questions is not well documented . Some of the lectures were close to 40-50 seconds so imagine if there are 4-5 such question , precious 6-7 mins are lost in just listening to the lectures?


----------



## Thunder123

parthvi said:


> Are you sure because I did not get yet?


Yes...I have got the result on Sunday....u can call them on their helpline number and ask for the status..


----------



## trinkasharma

Thunder123 said:


> Yes...I have got the result on Sunday....u can call them on their helpline number and ask for the status..


Did you call 0008004402020? or is there some another number?


----------



## pras07

Need to wait till Sunday evening. I had given on Friday evening 5:15 and result appeared on Sunday 8:00PM


----------



## Rab nawaz

Agree with u bros.


----------



## Rab nawaz

prash.varma said:


> hey i faced the same issue in listening sections and missed 4 questions in the end . Though i need 65 only , not sure whether i would get . Yet to get the results?




Let me explain in details:

They will not show u overall time in first section what they are doing in first section summarize spoken test they will show a recording time between 60-90 seconds. There will be 2-3 summarize spoken test but they will not show you the overall time, soon after this section they will start overall time, it means now u have overall 25-27 minutes to complete all of the other sections. This seems tricky, because for the others sections u have to choose correct from more than one options, and u need to stop and think for some seconds. Here it is the point u have to go very quick especially highlight correct summary dnt waste time on keep thinking just let it go or select your's best option ad there isnt any negative marking.

My tip for write from dictation:::

Try to learn how to use the keyboard with full hands 

A s d f J K L;

By using full hand with keyboard this secrion is piece of cake for u. One can type much faster on keyboard as compare to notebook. I myself attempt PTE 4 times, and i havnt missed a single sentence of write from dictation.


Note:::: have a look when u r typing::

1. Start every sentence with capital and finish on full stop.

2. Listen carefull there is very minor difference between s and es, most of the senence 
Sounds singular but they are plural.0


I hope so that ill help you best of luck_______&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Ajeet

Rab nawaz said:


> Let me explain in details:
> 
> They will not show u overall time in first section what they are doing in first section summarize spoken test they will show a recording time between 60-90 seconds. There will be 2-3 summarize spoken test but they will not show you the overall time, soon after this section they will start overall time, it means now u have overall 25-27 minutes to complete all of the other sections. This seems tricky, because for the others sections u have to choose correct from more than one options, and u need to stop and think for some seconds. Here it is the point u have to go very quick especially highlight correct summary dnt waste time on keep thinking just let it go or select your's best option ad there isnt any negative marking.
> 
> My tip for write from dictation:::
> 
> Try to learn how to use the keyboard with full hands
> 
> A s d f J K L;
> 
> By using full hand with keyboard this secrion is piece of cake for u. One can type much faster on keyboard as compare to notebook. I myself attempt PTE 4 times, and i havnt missed a single sentence of write from dictation.
> 
> 
> Note:::: have a look when u r typing::
> 
> 1. Start every sentence with capital and finish on full stop.
> 
> 2. Listen carefull there is very minor difference between s and es, most of the senence
> Sounds singular but they are plural.0
> 
> 
> I hope so that ill help you best of luck_______��������


Thanks mate! That's really helpful


----------



## ScotDownUnder

parthvi said:


> Are you sure because I did not get yet?


It's not guaranteed that you will receive the result the following day, buddy.

Give it a few days. It will come.


----------



## Thunder123

trinkasharma said:


> Did you call 0008004402020? or is there some another number?


I didn't call them..U may wait for 1-2 days then try to call the customer care...not sure of the customer care number...U can check the official website for it...I am sur e there is some contact number...


----------



## maxngo

I took the test on Friday 18th , finished by 4pm, and now its Sunday night 9:30 pm , i havent received yet. However the test status as appears on the website changed from "On hold" to "Taken-scores reportable" since last night. Dont know how many more hours i need to wait though


----------



## maxngo

My speaking tips

From answering a member's question



Prash2533 said:


> Hi Maxngo,
> 
> Best of luck for your results. Can you share some tips for Speaking section as you have scored 90 both times in mock test.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashant


Hi,

Thanks for your words.

Well, first of all I would say im a decent speaker in the language.

However, one gold rule i would suggest to you, is SPEED and IDEAS 

*1. Speed:* You should practice your speaking speed by holding up any papers in english and read it aloud quickly and accurately as much as possible.

The speaking section, peculiarly in Describe image and Retell lecture , tests whether you are able to speak at length (speak continuously) with intonation, stress... etc . Therefore you should practice everyday , learn to feel and control your mouth and tongue movement as you should know that: Humans we have something called COGNITIVE BIAS therefore sometimes our mouth does not successfully produce the correct wordings as what our brain thinks. Therefore, you have to practice to catch the speed. You must at the same time speak clearly but also quickly AND WITH INTONATION.

*2. Ideas:* Once you are able to read aloud quickly and accurately, you move to this step. You cannot speak fluently and meaningfully if you dont have ideas in your mind. Ideas in your mind thus must come out quickly, very quickly just so that they fill in your brain ideas about what you will be saying next once the sentence you are saying is finished. 

Think about it like a tree with branches. You can practice first, by choosing a particular topic, and come up with 3 ideas about it. Ideas could be aspects of the subject, very simple, but by having them clear set up in your mind, you will be able to speak at length.

For example: subject: TREE
Idea 1: In my house
Idea 2: 20 years
Idea 3: everyday care

My talking would be: Hey, There is a tree planted in my house , and it is located in the backyard . It has been there for more than 20 years already, therefore it is very big in size. Everyday me and my brother we together take care for the tree by watering it twice a day.....etc..

This is not a very good example, however i just want to demonstrate to you that, ideas dont need to be very good or whatever. Ideas must be there just to serve one purpose: allow you to speak continuously without stopping. You therefore need to train your brain to come up with ideas quickly, categorize them into a group, and keep holding on your ideas while you are speaking, so that your next sentence will come out naturally... You gotta like VISUALIZE your ideas being spread on a paper and you one by one will pick them to speak.

This tip is especially useful for describe image. You observe the pie chart carefully and at the same time, you MUST be able to come up with 3 or 4 ideas. You must somehow learn to categorize them, for example:

1. name of chart/graph
2. First element - highest lowest and trend
3. Second element - highest lowest and trend
4. Implication (It is clear that.....)

In my experience, after i have come up with 4 ideas, i will next prepare for the very first sentence: WHICH WORDS WILL COME UP FIRST? HOW DO I CONSTRUCT THE FIRST SENTENCE?

Then, i will examine the figures of highest lowest. I prepare these figures ready in my mind, so when i start mentioning about them i have them ready without losing time and slowing down just to identify their highest and lowest pointS, for example.

To be able to do all these steps in such a short span of time, your brain gotta work really, really hard. You gotta come up with ideas one after one, quickly, and gotta also hang on to them otherwise you will forget.

At the same time you are also REQUIRED to be able to construct sentences very quickly with minimal grammar mistakes as possible. This requires TIME and one should not expect mastering this within a short time. 

After a while practicing, even though i am far from perfect, i am confident i can speak at length about any particular topic given, as my mind can function multi tasks at once. Ideas just keep coming out, and i categorize them one by one and use them up so yeah, never u see me stop talking. And i dont talk meaninglessly. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alexism

maxngo said:


> I took the test on Friday 18th , finished by 4pm, and now its Sunday night 9:30 pm , i havent received yet. However the test status as appears on the website changed from "On hold" to "Taken-scores reportable" since last night. Dont know how many more hours i need to wait though


This happened to me as well. It took me exactly 1 day to receive the results from the time the status "Taken-scores reportable" appeared. Have you got your result yet?


----------



## maxngo

Hopefully by tmrw


----------



## Prash2533

maxngo said:


> Hopefully by tmrw


You will receive an email when your results are available so wait for the email.


----------



## sk804

maxngo said:


> My speaking tips
> 
> From answering a member's question
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your words.
> 
> Well, first of all I would say im a decent speaker in the language.
> 
> However, one gold rule i would suggest to you, is SPEED and IDEAS
> 
> 1. Speed: You should practice your speaking speed by holding up any papers in english and read it aloud quickly and accurately as much as possible.
> 
> The speaking section, peculiarly in Describe image and Retell lecture , tests whether you are able to speak at length (speak continuously) with intonation, stress... etc . Therefore you should practice everyday , learn to feel and control your mouth and tongue movement as you should know that: Humans we have something called COGNITIVE BIAS therefore sometimes our mouth does not successfully produce the correct wordings as what our brain thinks. Therefore, you have to practice to catch the speed. You must at the same time speak clearly but also quickly AND WITH INTONATION.
> 
> 2. Ideas: Once you are able to read aloud quickly and accurately, you move to this step. You cannot speak fluently and meaningfully if you dont have ideas in your mind. Ideas in your mind thus must come out quickly, very quickly just so that they fill in your brain ideas about what you will be saying next once the sentence you are saying is finished.
> 
> Think about it like a tree with branches. You can practice first, by choosing a particular topic, and come up with 3 ideas about it. Ideas could be aspects of the subject, very simple, but by having them clear set up in your mind, you will be able to speak at length.
> 
> For example: subject: TREE
> Idea 1: In my house
> Idea 2: 20 years
> Idea 3: everyday care
> 
> My talking would be: Hey, There is a tree planted in my house , and it is located in the backyard . It has been there for more than 20 years already, therefore it is very big in size. Everyday me and my brother we together take care for the tree by watering it twice a day.....etc..
> 
> This is not a very good example, however i just want to demonstrate to you that, ideas dont need to be very good or whatever. Ideas must be there just to serve one purpose: allow you to speak continuously without stopping. You therefore need to train your brain to come up with ideas quickly, categorize them into a group, and keep holding on your ideas while you are speaking, so that your next sentence will come out naturally... You gotta like VISUALIZE your ideas being spread on a paper and you one by one will pick them to speak.
> 
> This tip is especially useful for describe image. You observe the pie chart carefully and at the same time, you MUST be able to come up with 3 or 4 ideas. You must somehow learn to categorize them, for example:
> 
> 1. name of chart/graph
> 2. First element - highest lowest and trend
> 3. Second element - highest lowest and trend
> 4. Implication (It is clear that.....)
> 
> In my experience, after i have come up with 4 ideas, i will next prepare for the very first sentence: WHICH WORDS WILL COME UP FIRST? HOW DO I CONSTRUCT THE FIRST SENTENCE?
> 
> Then, i will examine the figures of highest lowest. I prepare these figures ready in my mind, so when i start mentioning about them i have them ready without losing time and slowing down just to identify their highest and lowest pointS, for example.
> 
> To be able to do all these steps in such a short span of time, your brain gotta work really, really hard. You gotta come up with ideas one after one, quickly, and gotta also hang on to them otherwise you will forget.
> 
> At the same time you are also REQUIRED to be able to construct sentences very quickly with minimal grammar mistakes as possible. This requires TIME and one should not expect mastering this within a short time.
> 
> After a while practicing, even though i am far from perfect, i am confident i can speak at length about any particular topic given, as my mind can function multi tasks at once. Ideas just keep coming out, and i categorize them one by one and use them up so yeah, never u see me stop talking. And i dont talk meaninglessly.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the "details". This will help everyone. 
God bless you.


----------



## Himanshu Patel

my result
CS 

S 73 R 64 W 64 L 56 

ES

G 62 O 76  P 54 S 19 V 74 W 77


need motivation........... and some guidance


----------



## sk804

Anyone experience the test center at Mumbai, - Edwise international? (near CST)

Please share your experiences, I will have to travel 170km for avaliable test date. (And utilities holiday!)


----------



## cyberbeast07

Heyguys, 
I'm ew go this forum and I'm trying for 189 visa for Australia. I'm attempting PTE in next few days and just came to know About this forum. 
I read somewhere in this thread that, PTE practice tests are slightly more tough than actual exams! Can someone please enlighten a little, how can I give a shot at this practise test? Is it something that refers to officka PTE practice test online buying worth of 36 USD?


----------



## Ajeet

Himanshu Patel said:


> my result
> CS
> 
> S 73 R 64 W 64 L 56
> 
> ES
> 
> G 62 O 76 P 54 S 19 V 74 W 77
> 
> 
> need motivation........... and some guidance


Practice, practice and more practice!
Be smart though.
Good luck


----------



## maxngo

So far, no results yet 

Called customer service and found out i had a duplication of my profile.

Obviously my agent created one before and didnt inform me. Now i gotta email them for them to remove mine


----------



## GuruBhai

*PTE-A in Chandigarh*

Dear Experts (& friends from Chandigarh),

I have seen some threads where people mentioned about taking PTE exam in Chandigarh.

Hope, many of you, must have taken exams at Chandigarh centres.

Can anyone of you please suggest which of the two Chandigarh PTE centres is better?

*Target Consultancy or Kangaroo Studies Pvt. Ltd.?*

Which of these two shall I select?

Please suggest. I am going to book the exam soon for Chandigarh.

Thanks in advance!!!!!

Regards.


----------



## prash.varma

parthvi said:


> Do not lose hope yet, may be you will get more than 65. Think positive


Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time

L - 55
W-59
R - 77
S - 83

Sharing the experiance so that everyone can take a lesson .


----------



## prash.varma

prash.varma said:


> Absolutely spot on . I do realise this when i knew i am going to miss the last questions as i didnt have any option to move forward in the listening section . What disappointed me is that none of the practice test as well as mock test had such lengthy lectures . So you are right , if the lecture is too long , we need to respond quickly else you would ran out of time .This is bit unfair that the policy for listening questions is not well documented . Some of the lectures were close to 40-50 seconds so imagine if there are 4-5 such question , precious 6-7 mins are lost in just listening to the lectures?


Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time

L - 55
W-59
R - 77
S - 83

Sharing the experiance so that everyone can take a lesson .


----------



## Prash2533

GuruBhai said:


> Dear Experts (& friends from Chandigarh),
> 
> I have seen some threads where people mentioned about taking PTE exam in Chandigarh.
> 
> Hope, many of you, must have taken exams at Chandigarh centres.
> 
> Can anyone of you please suggest which of the two Chandigarh PTE centres is better?
> 
> *Target Consultancy or Kangaroo Studies Pvt. Ltd.?*
> 
> Which of these two shall I select?
> 
> Please suggest. I am going to book the exam soon for Chandigarh.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!
> 
> Regards.



I appeared at Kangaroo. It was OK. There were 5 candidates appearing together, only 1 was loud. rest the infrastructure was fine. Just reach at least 30 minutes before exam time.
No idea about Target.


----------



## piusford

prash.varma said:


> Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time
> 
> L - 55
> W-59
> R - 77
> S - 83
> 
> Sharing the experiance so that everyone can take a lesson .


Please, don't feel demoralised, it happens. I had a similar experience early this month, but I have already started preparing to take another shot. My speaking was only 59, and I'm wondering if you can give me some real exam ideas on how you scored 83, in speaking?

I believe you will be lucky next time. There is negative marking in highlight incorrect word. 
Believe me, you will make it next time.


----------



## AussieAK_27

Hi,

I gave my exam on Saturday from 2:30 PM till around 5:15 PM. The status on the website says *Delivery Successful - On Hold* since yesterday. What does this mean and by when can i expect the result?

Also during the exam, the computer which i was using got an error and the instructor restarted the computer. She confirmed that all the answers for the previous questions would be saved already and i dont need to worry about that. Has anyone faced the same issue? I hope what she said is true or i am screwed big time.. I had already completed Speaking and half of reading section.....


----------



## Rab nawaz

prash.varma said:


> Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time
> 
> L - 55
> W-59
> R - 77
> S - 83
> 
> Sharing the experience so that everyone can take a lesson .


Never lose hope u ill made it soon.......

I want share my experience with you.

First Attempt::: 

L R S W

66-64-79-65

Second ::::: 

67-64-89-65

Third::::

69-64-90-68

Fourth::

67-64-90-65

My desire score is 65 in each. Consistent 4 times i was nearly there but got failed with only 1 marks, Spend more than thousand dollar but still in the middle of the ocean. The good thing is that am still smiling and get ready for the next try.........

6th January am gonna appear again, this time heaps of practice spending hours on practice practice and practice which is the only key ...........


----------



## KV1990

Rab nawaz said:


> Never lose hope u ill made it soon.......
> 
> I want share my experience with you.
> 
> First Attempt:::
> 
> L R S W
> 
> 66-64-79-65
> 
> Second :::::
> 
> 67-64-89-65
> 
> Third::::
> 
> 69-64-90-68
> 
> Fourth::
> 
> 67-64-90-65
> 
> My desire score is 65 in each. Consistent 4 times i was nearly there but got failed with only 1 marks, Spend more than thousand dollar but still in the middle of the ocean. The good thing is that am still smiling and get ready for the next try.........
> 
> 6th January am gonna appear again, this time heaps of practice spending hours on practice practice and practice which is the only key ...........


Same story here mate! I have taken 5 times so far and i am also going to try more to achieve my desired score. All the best!


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Target is better than kangaroo dear in terms of administration.


----------



## maxngo

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my exam on Saturday from 2:30 PM till around 5:15 PM. The status on the website says *Delivery Successful - On Hold* since yesterday. What does this mean and by when can i expect the result?
> 
> Also during the exam, the computer which i was using got an error and the instructor restarted the computer. She confirmed that all the answers for the previous questions would be saved already and i dont need to worry about that. Has anyone faced the same issue? I hope what she said is true or i am screwed big time.. I had already completed Speaking and half of reading section.....


I EXPERIENCED THE SAME THING

my computer crashed down and the test admin had to restart it.

I had to do the last question again and ran out of time for speaking

Then my status was "On hold, successful delivery"

2 days later it became "Taken- scores reportable"
And until today no results yet. Since friday 4pm:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> I EXPERIENCED THE SAME THING
> 
> my computer crashed down and the test admin had to restart it.
> 
> I had to do the last question again and ran out of time for speaking
> 
> Then my status was "On hold, successful delivery"
> 
> 2 days later it became "Taken- scores reportable"
> And until today no results yet. Since friday 4pm:juggle::juggle::juggle:



I would have hoped that, in the event of a system crash, they could allocate more time to test takers. That's really rather dreadful. 

Let us know, as and when, how you got on.


----------



## parthvi

Hi professionals,

My result just came out with following statistics and I am totally crashed with tears because was aiming 65 in each. Please experts truly required your guidance to achieve 65 in each module particularly in reading. My situation is do or die, and have no choice, thus, have registered third attempt on 5th Jan. May god bless you by helping other needy people here.

*CS *
L: 63
_R: 57_
S: 64
W: 62

*ES*
G: 78
O: 63
P: 58
S: 82
V: 71
W:55

----------------------------------------------
Attempt 1 (a year ago): L/R/S/W: 57/53/52/60


----------



## parthvi

prash.varma said:


> Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time
> 
> L - 55
> W-59
> R - 77
> S - 83
> 
> Sharing the experiance so that everyone can take a lesson .


Hi professionals,

My result just came out with following statistics and I am totally crashed with tears because was aiming 65 in each. Please experts truly required your guidance to achieve 65 in each module particularly in reading. My situation is do or die, and have no choice, thus, have registered third attempt on 5th Jan. May god bless you by helping other needy people here.

CS
L: 63
R: 57
S: 64
W: 62

ES
G: 78
O: 63
P: 58
S: 82
V: 71
W:55

----------------------------------------------
Attempt 1 (a year ago): L/R/S/W: 57/53/52/60


----------



## trinkasharma

parthvi said:


> Hi professionals,
> 
> My result just came out with following statistics and I am totally crashed with tears because was aiming 65 in each. Please experts truly required your guidance to achieve 65 in each module particularly in reading. My situation is do or die, and have no choice, thus, have registered third attempt on 5th Jan. May god bless you by helping other needy people here.
> 
> *CS *
> L: 63
> _R: 57_
> S: 64
> W: 62
> 
> *ES*
> G: 78
> O: 63
> P: 58
> S: 82
> V: 71
> W:55
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> Attempt 1 (a year ago): L/R/S/W: 57/53/52/60


Sorry to write what other on this forum will not tell you, your scores are poor in each section. You are fairly familiar with the pattern now. You need to get 1 to 1 coaching now.


----------



## parthvi

trinkasharma said:


> Sorry to write what other on this forum will not tell you, your scores are poor in each section. You are fairly familiar with the pattern now. You need to get 1 to 1 coaching now.


Hi,

Thanks for fair advise, could you please tell me how would I get 1 to 1 coaching?


----------



## Ajeet

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for fair advise, could you please tell me how would I get 1 to 1 coaching?


It means get a personal tutor,mate !

Good luck


----------



## rajivtechno

Hello All who have already given PTE actual Exam.

please help me to know is there back option available in listening section to revise if time is left. Am doing tcyonline practice test . Back option is there .


----------



## ScotDownUnder

rajivtechno said:


> Hello All who have already given PTE actual Exam.
> 
> please help me to know is there back option available in listening section to revise if time is left. Am doing tcyonline practice test . Back option is there .


I don't remember the back button being available when I sat PTE, during the listening sections. I would also be very, very wary of using it even if it was there: unless you have a truly excellent memory, it could be dangerous to go back and second guess yourself.


----------



## Ajeet

ScotDownUnder said:


> I don't remember the back button being available when I sat PTE, during the listening sections. I would also be very, very wary of using it even if it was there: unless you have a truly excellent memory, it could be dangerous to go back and second guess yourself.


I like your sense of humour, mate, in your signature. Hilarious
Good luck with your visa. 
I pray you get it quickly


----------



## ScotDownUnder

bright future said:


> I like your sense of humour, mate, in your signature. Hilarious
> Good luck with your visa.
> I pray you get it quickly


Cheers, matey. 
Gotta laugh, right!?

Have a great holiday season: I bet the weather's a damn sight better there in Sydney than it is in grey, old England!


----------



## trinkasharma

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for fair advise, could you please tell me how would I get 1 to 1 coaching?


In Bangalore, Chopras have a coaching class etc. There is EK English in Melbourne. There are few people who will deliver training on skype. Indian teachers should be cheapest.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

trinkasharma said:


> In Bangalore, Chopras have a coaching class etc. There is EK English in Melbourne. There are few people who will deliver training on skype. Indian teachers should be cheapest.


The going rate for 1:1 tuition in this part of the world astonished me: it's about GBP20 an hour. Not bad for having a conversation with someone (if you're the one earning!).


----------



## trinkasharma

@parthvi, are you a Gujarati?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Prash2533 said:


> I appeared at Kangaroo. It was OK. There were 5 candidates appearing together, only 1 was loud. rest the infrastructure was fine. Just reach at least 30 minutes before exam time.
> No idea about Target.


Thanks for telling us about Kangaroo test center.


----------



## rajivtechno

ScotDownUnder said:


> I don't remember the back button being available when I sat PTE, during the listening sections. I would also be very, very wary of using it even if it was there: unless you have a truly excellent memory, it could be dangerous to go back and second guess yourself.


Thanks for your prompt reply .


----------



## AussieAK_27

ScotDownUnder said:


> I would have hoped that, in the event of a system crash, they could allocate more time to test takers. That's really rather dreadful.
> 
> Let us know, as and when, how you got on.


Well, when my exam restarted ( after the shutdown and error fiasco), surprisingly i got one extra minute ... I am pretty sure i remembered the countdown when the error came...


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Abhijeet_k said:


> Well, when my exam restarted ( after the shutdown and error fiasco), surprisingly i got one extra minute ... I am pretty sure i remembered the countdown when the error came...


I dunno, think I'd be a bit more lenient than that. If someone's already nervous taking the test, I'm not sure a minute is going to be enough to settle them down and get them back on track...


----------



## vutla9992

Yes the practice guide worth it to buy, it will help you a lot, I don't think practice tests are different from real tests, in fact you will get some examples from it in real exam


----------



## maxngo

Guy, i got my scores today.

Overall score* 82*

*L76, R81, S89, W79*

Enabling scores:

Grammar *86*
Fluency *90*
Pronunciation *90*
Spelling *90*
Vocabulary *33 *
Written discourse* 90*

*I MISSED IT THIS TIME*

I was quite surprised to see my Speaking score as 89. The fact is i couldnt answer all questions in Speaking section and completely missed the whole last 10 Short answer questions. (I attempted up to question 31 out of 41).

I assume that event had some correlation with my listening score. 
But anyway, I am happy  The test reflects truly where i am at. 

Had the test given me all above 82 for each communicative skill for example, It would have solved the puzzle for me, yet it would have failed to assess my english properly , as well as given me a second chance to retake the test. 

I know i am still having limitations in terms of my Writing and Listening skills. 

So, overall im happy  It was a good experience, and as i always think, every event in this life gives us a valuable experience, regardless of its nature being good or bad.


----------



## trinkasharma

I think they are good scores. How much do you need as a minimum?

Did you run out of time in the speaking section?


----------



## maxngo

Yes, they are not bad, thank you.

I did run out of time in speaking section. My microphone just never stopped recording after 3 secs, so i just had to sit there and wait for it to complete before moving on to another question.

Coz i remember reading somewhere on this forum that some people kept clicking next immediately after giving their response despite the recordings were still running, and ended up with very low marks maybe because answers had not been saved to computer system.


----------



## trinkasharma

So you missed it? Retaking it?

BTW, what were they topics you got?


----------



## trinkasharma

So you missed it? Retaking it?

BTW, what were they topics you got?


----------



## Stormbaby

maxngo said:


> Guy, i got my scores today.
> 
> Overall score* 82*
> 
> *L76, R81, S89, W79*
> 
> Enabling scores:
> 
> Grammar *86*
> Fluency *90*
> Pronunciation *90*
> Spelling *90*
> Vocabulary *33 *
> Written discourse* 90*
> 
> *I MISSED IT THIS TIME*
> 
> I was quite surprised to see my Speaking score as 89. The fact is i couldnt answer all questions in Speaking section and completely missed the whole last 10 Short answer questions. (I attempted up to question 31 out of 41).
> 
> I assume that event had some correlation with my listening score.
> But anyway, I am happy  The test reflects truly where i am at.
> 
> Had the test given me all above 82 for each communicative skill for example, It would have solved the puzzle for me, yet it would have failed to assess my english properly , as well as given me a second chance to retake the test.
> 
> I know i am still having limitations in terms of my Writing and Listening skills.
> 
> So, overall im happy  It was a good experience, and as i always think, every event in this life gives us a valuable experience, regardless of its nature being good or bad.


May i know tips and tricks for speaking? I answer all the questions but all i can get is 50-60. I got 80+ in writing. Seems so wrong.
And can i know how do u practice for reading?


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> Guy, i got my scores today.
> 
> Overall score* 82*
> 
> *L76, R81, S89, W79*
> 
> Enabling scores:
> 
> Grammar *86*
> Fluency *90*
> Pronunciation *90*
> Spelling *90*
> Vocabulary *33 *
> Written discourse* 90*
> 
> *I MISSED IT THIS TIME*
> 
> I was quite surprised to see my Speaking score as 89. The fact is i couldnt answer all questions in Speaking section and completely missed the whole last 10 Short answer questions. (I attempted up to question 31 out of 41).
> 
> I assume that event had some correlation with my listening score.
> But anyway, I am happy  The test reflects truly where i am at.
> 
> Had the test given me all above 82 for each communicative skill for example, It would have solved the puzzle for me, yet it would have failed to assess my english properly , as well as given me a second chance to retake the test.
> 
> I know i am still having limitations in terms of my Writing and Listening skills.
> 
> So, overall im happy  It was a good experience, and as i always think, every event in this life gives us a valuable experience, regardless of its nature being good or bad.


Good on you mate your's scores are really impressive, i hope so u ill get the desire score soon.

Your's score in reading is amazing. Can you share reading strategy with us as most of us are struggling with this section. 

___Advance-Thanks____


----------



## AussieAK_27

maxngo said:


> Yes, they are not bad, thank you.
> 
> I did run out of time in speaking section. My microphone just never stopped recording after 3 secs, so i just had to sit there and wait for it to complete before moving on to another question.
> 
> Coz i remember reading somewhere on this forum that some people kept clicking next immediately after giving their response despite the recordings were still running, and ended up with very low marks maybe because answers had not been saved to computer system.


Is that true about not clicking on next while speaking??? I pressed next for almost all the answers after completing the questions.... When i tried the practice papers, i did the same and all my answers were recorded properly.... If the next button issue is true then i am screwed again  

By the way welll done... those are really amazing scores... my status is still on hold


----------



## vutla9992

Abhijeet_k said:


> Is that true about not clicking on next while speaking??? I pressed next for almost all the answers after completing the questions.... When i tried the practice papers, i did the same and all my answers were recorded properly.... If the next button issue is true then i am screwed again
> 
> By the way welll done... those are really amazing scores... my status is still on hold


Abhijeet, even I did the same, is it true that we need to wait till recording is completed or go for next. In writing section I submitted the write in single sentence topic after time out, does it is counted or not and I wrote some part of the essay in capital letters

My scores are L-66, S-79, W-65, R-78


----------



## trinkasharma

vutla9992 said:


> Abhijeet, even I did the same, is it true that we need to wait till recording is completed or go for next. In writing section I submitted the write in single sentence topic after time out, does it is counted or not and I wrote some part of the essay in capital letters
> 
> My scores are L-66, S-79, W-65, R-78



My guess would be that you get either a zero for single sentence if you have not pressed next etc. Is there a save/update button in the exam? Or maybe the software will autosave the version at 10:00 minutes and all your mistakes etc are taken to be the final version. I don't see any third possibility.

My other guess would be that writing in caps would give deduct marks ( for not following the grammar). If this is not the case then I would suggest everyone to use all caps only.


----------



## AussieAK_27

:boxing:But what about answering the question and then pressing next to go to the next question and thereby not waiting for the complete recording time? For example, in repeat the sentence i repeat the sentence in say 5 secs and the time available is 10 secs. so once i am done with my repetition i press next to move on to the next question.... I think this can be done and shouldnt be a problem,,, what do you say


----------



## trinkasharma

In this case I would assume that recording will stop at 5 seconds and computer will analyse your 5 seconds of speech. In case it does not then the button should be called "SKIP" and not next.

Have you taken the gold kit tests etc?


----------



## AussieAK_27

Yes i did give those practice test.... There was a msntion of the next button issue in the forum...hence wanted to get it clarified... thanks trinkasharma


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Abhijeet_k said:


> :boxing:But what about answering the question and then pressing next to go to the next question and thereby not waiting for the complete recording time? For example, in repeat the sentence i repeat the sentence in say 5 secs and the time available is 10 secs. so once i am done with my repetition i press next to move on to the next question.... I think this can be done and shouldnt be a problem,,, what do you say


I hit next as soon as I finished each of the speaking sections. Didn't do my score any harm.


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> Guy, i got my scores today.
> 
> Overall score* 82*
> 
> *L76, R81, S89, W79*
> 
> Enabling scores:
> 
> Grammar *86*
> Fluency *90*
> Pronunciation *90*
> Spelling *90*
> Vocabulary *33 *
> Written discourse* 90*
> 
> *I MISSED IT THIS TIME*
> 
> I was quite surprised to see my Speaking score as 89. The fact is i couldnt answer all questions in Speaking section and completely missed the whole last 10 Short answer questions. (I attempted up to question 31 out of 41).
> 
> I assume that event had some correlation with my listening score.
> But anyway, I am happy  The test reflects truly where i am at.
> 
> Had the test given me all above 82 for each communicative skill for example, It would have solved the puzzle for me, yet it would have failed to assess my english properly , as well as given me a second chance to retake the test.
> 
> I know i am still having limitations in terms of my Writing and Listening skills.
> 
> So, overall im happy  It was a good experience, and as i always think, every event in this life gives us a valuable experience, regardless of its nature being good or bad.


Hi,

Congratulations, finally you have achieved your desired score. I missed the score (65 in each), could you please share your tips here so everybody can follow.

Thanks


----------



## parthvi

trinkasharma said:


> @parthvi, are you a Gujarati?


How do you assume?


----------



## trinkasharma

Well if it is offensive to you then I will not ask.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Keep it civil, ladies.


----------



## parthvi

trinkasharma said:


> Well if it is offensive to you then I will not ask.


You alright. Yes, I am, but I just wondering how did you recognize?


----------



## H-H

I have attended PTE Academic test on 12 December 2015 and till now my status is "taken - Scores not reportable", I sent email to PTE customer support and they just replied that they created incident regarding my issue. 

It's been 10 days since the date of the exam and my results are not available yet, Does anyone has experienced anything similar?


----------



## H-H

I also received the below email from PTE 



> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores through your web account.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Prash2533

Abhijeet_k said:


> :boxing:But what about answering the question and then pressing next to go to the next question and thereby not waiting for the complete recording time? For example, in repeat the sentence i repeat the sentence in say 5 secs and the time available is 10 secs. so once i am done with my repetition i press next to move on to the next question.... I think this can be done and shouldnt be a problem,,, what do you say


Once you finish with your answer click Next. Anyways if you will keep on waiting, the microphone will close after 3 seconds, so does not make sense to wait for recording to finish.


----------



## bode bhaktapur

Prash2533 said:


> Once you finish with your answer click Next. Anyways if you will keep on waiting, the microphone will close after 3 seconds, so does not make sense to wait for recording to finish.


Its not required to wait till the allocated time elapse. You can proceed with subsequent questions pressing Next button as soon as you are through with your current question.


----------



## maxngo

*ScotDownUnder*



ScotDownUnder said:


> Keep it civil, ladies.


Hi 

Could you please suggest me any good reading materials online to improve my reading speed as well as visualizing ability ?

Many thanks,


----------



## Ajeet

parthvi said:


> You alright. Yes, I am, but I just wondering how did you recognize?


From your name, mate! Ex Indian wicket keeper Parthiv Patel


----------



## Stormbaby

does anyone have PTE practice test CDs? i have the book but i dont have the CDs. please help...


----------



## musicvst

*request IELTS Vocabularies pdf file*



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please PM me i can send the IELTS Vocabularies pdf file if you need.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


hi bro, appreciate can email me the pdf. "*<SNIP>
*
thanks alot

*Please don't put personal information like email addresses or phone numbers in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## samlk

deleted...
.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Guys any tips for 79 each..I m going for it on 23rd jan 2016


----------



## loneranger

Guys, can we take PTE-A or TOEFL in place of IELTS ?
And which test is recommended for maximum score with respect to difficulty.
My agent told me to take IELTS Academic. He didn't tell me to about PTE-A or TOEFL.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aabhishek

loneranger said:


> Guys, can we take PTE-A or TOEFL in place of IELTS ?
> And which test is recommended for maximum score with respect to difficulty.
> My agent told me to take IELTS Academic. He didn't tell me to about PTE-A or TOEFL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


PTE A is simple for you if u are fluent in English. I score 90 overall in PTE A. Additional advantage of PTE is that you get results in a day or two at max.


----------



## aabhishek

aabhishek said:


> PTE A is simple for you if u are fluent in English. I score 90 overall in PTE A. Additional advantage of PTE is that you get results in a day or two at max.


There is one website which offers more ten practice tests for all segments of test apart from speaking. The name of the website is tcyonline. I also reffered to two books in market from Pearson for the same.


----------



## loneranger

can we take toefl or pte a instead for ielts in case of aus and canada ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aabhishek

loneranger said:


> can we take toefl or pte a instead for ielts in case of aus and canada ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes you can. For Australia I am sure. I am not sure abt Canada.


----------



## trinkasharma

For Pakistanis IELTS maybe better. AFAIK that you need to go to UAE for PTE-A.

Also, IELTS General has only a letter and PTE-A has graphs. Actually if you need only a 6 then IELTS seems to be a better choice for you.


----------



## KV1990

I prepared well and took my another shot at PTE yesterday morning. Got my results today. Missed my desired score by one mark in writing and reading sections 

L-90
S-90
R-78
W-78


----------



## ScotDownUnder

KV1990 said:


> I prepared well and took my another shot at PTE yesterday morning. Got my results today. Missed my desired score by one mark in writing and reading sections
> 
> L-90
> S-90
> R-78
> W-78


Hi KV1990

Sorry to hear that; however, you should be encouraged by your scores in speaking and listening. With a little fine tuning, I imagine you can smash through 79 in the New Year!

Best Wishes
ScotDownUnder


----------



## KV1990

ScotDownUnder said:


> Hi KV1990
> 
> Sorry to hear that; however, you should be encouraged by your scores in speaking and listening. With a little fine tuning, I imagine you can smash through 79 in the New Year!
> 
> Best Wishes
> ScotDownUnder


Thank you Scot! Yes I am happy that my speaking score has improved but i focused more on reading this time since i was 3 marks short in reading last time. I will try harder next time!


----------



## trinkasharma

PTE guide (Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack) says "If you make a mistake, correct it and continue. Do not stop reading and do not begin at the beginning" 

How to correct it? Speak the corrected word? Repeat the incorrect sentence?


----------



## aabhishek

trinkasharma said:


> PTE guide (Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack) says "If you make a mistake, correct it and continue. Do not stop reading and do not begin at the beginning"
> 
> How to correct it? Speak the corrected word? Repeat the incorrect sentence?


Better is to repeat the whole sentence like you do it when u speak naturally.


----------



## Angela J

trinkasharma said:


> In Bangalore, Chopras have a coaching class etc. There is EK English in Melbourne. There are few people who will deliver training on skype. Indian teachers should be cheapest.


Please PM me the Skype tutors


----------



## sk804

Angela J said:


> Please PM me the Skype tutors


Please PM me too, I am also looking for online tutor with PTE experience ,


----------



## pras07

Angela J said:


> Please PM me the Skype tutors


Don't go with online english tutor. She doesn't teach anything else other than McMillan book again and again. Will make you read aloud all the time. Waste of time and money.


----------



## aabhishek

pras07 said:


> Don't go with online english tutor. She doesn't teach anything else other than McMillan book again and again. Will make you read aloud all the time. Waste of time and money.


No point. Try practicing as much as u can.


----------



## sk804

aabhishek said:


> No point. Try practicing as much as u can.


Is it???

I was looking for someone could hear /read my answer and give suggestions. 
That's why I asked for someone experience in PTE only.


----------



## pavan4u

I suggest not to opt for a tutor. MacMillan is the best source to practice. In sydney they are charging between A$350 - A$600 for one month coaching. I did attend one free session, where they were offering 2 sessions for free and I decided not to attend the 2nd and waste my time. Believe me they are all crap. They are making lacks of dollars, where test takers are at loss. They don't provide any extra (special) material to practice. They distribute the same material that we already have with us as handouts and claim that they are providing free material with no extra charge. When it comes to tips and tricks, go through all the pages of this thread where you will find the most valuable suggestions than any one person can provide. Investing time in reading the pages of this thread is better than paying for a tutor....That's how I achieved my desired score.
Practice is the only way (solution) to master PTE.


----------



## Ajeet

pavan4u said:


> I suggest not to opt for a tutor. MacMillan is the best source to practice. In sydney they are charging between A$350 - A$600 for one month coaching. I did attend one free session, where they were offering 2 sessions for free and I decided not to attend the 2nd and waste my time. Believe me they are all crap. They are making lacks of dollars, where test takers are at loss. They don't provide any extra (special) material to practice. They distribute the same material that we already have with us as handouts and claim that they are providing free material with no extra charge. When it comes to tips and tricks, go through all the pages of this thread where you will find the most valuable suggestions than any one person can provide. Investing time in reading the pages of this thread is better than paying for a tutor....That's how I achieved my desired score.
> Practice is the only way (solution) to master PTE.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## bode bhaktapur

hanapot said:


> Does Pearson PTE Academic offers rescoring


Yes. Please refer to point 6 in the link below:
FAQs - Pearson


----------



## AussieAK_27

So my status has changed from ON HOLD to TAKEN - SCORES REPORTABLE.. But when i click on the link stating Show score, a pop says i need to wait for an email from PTE. Till then my scores are unavailable. This happened 18 hours back... Any idea by can i expect the mail? Today is the 5 th day from the date i gave my exam
:juggle::juggle::boxing:


----------



## Rab nawaz

pavan4u said:


> I suggest not to opt for a tutor. MacMillan is the best source to practice. In sydney they are charging between A$350 - A$600 for one month coaching. I did attend one free session, where they were offering 2 sessions for free and I decided not to attend the 2nd and waste my time. Believe me they are all crap. They are making lacks of dollars, where test takers are at loss. They don't provide any extra (special) material to practice. They distribute the same material that we already have with us as handouts and claim that they are providing free material with no extra charge. When it comes to tips and tricks, go through all the pages of this thread where you will find the most valuable suggestions than any one person can provide. Investing time in reading the pages of this thread is better than paying for a tutor....That's how I achieved my desired score.
> Practice is the only way (solution) to master PTE.


100% true even in some cases they have no idea abt anything. The soulution is that you have to sit back and do more and more practice. While doing exam luck and hard-work goes together, if u got both u ill get the desire score.


----------



## AussieAK_27

Hi,


Just got my PTE result 
*Overall* - 77
*Listening* - 78
*Reading* - 75
*Speaking* - 80 
*Writing* - 79

Let me just give you a brief about my situation. I am trying for 189/190 subclass and my first step was to give PTE. I have done engineering in Electronics and telecom + MBA in Telecom management. I have close to 4 years 8 months experience in ICT BA and have been doing BA work for Telecom clients but i am employed by IT MNCs. 

Though my target was 79 above, this is a pretty decent score. Now there are few situations that have risen due to this. I am writing them down point wise -

As of now my score w.r.t. point system is 55 ( 30 for age, 10 for PTE, 15 for Education)

1. I have read that because my education and my work experience don't match, 2 years of my experience would be cut to compensate that. My education is in telecom whereas as i work for an IT company they would consider my experience in IT. How true is this?

2. If point 1 is true, then at this moment i am eligible to try for state sponsorship. What are the chances of getting one for ICT BA role and which states usually do that?

3. I am ok with going for another round of PTE. If i score less than this, which score would be valid? the set which has the highest score or the one which is the most recent one? Also Should i go for it? If i score 79 in each, i would get 65 without any work exp points ( opens up 189 subclass)

4. My 5 years of experience would be complete on 31st April 2016. Should i wait till then and then take 5 points for experience? this would get my score to 60 with my current PTE score.

Would be really great if you guys could help me with your suggestions... Waiting for the next step
:juggle::juggle:lane::noidea:


----------



## SOURABH.C

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just got my PTE result
> *Overall* - 77
> *Listening* - 78
> *Reading* - 75
> *Speaking* - 80
> *Writing* - 79
> 
> Let me just give you a brief about my situation. I am trying for 189/190 subclass and my first step was to give PTE. I have done engineering in Electronics and telecom + MBA in Telecom management. I have close to 4 years 8 months experience in ICT BA and have been doing BA work for Telecom clients but i am employed by IT MNCs.
> 
> Though my target was 79 above, this is a pretty decent score. Now there are few situations that have risen due to this. I am writing them down point wise -
> 
> As of now my score w.r.t. point system is 55 ( 30 for age, 10 for PTE, 15 for Education)
> 
> 1. I have read that because my education and my work experience don't match, 2 years of my experience would be cut to compensate that. My education is in telecom whereas as i work for an IT company they would consider my experience in IT. How true is this?
> 
> 2. If point 1 is true, then at this moment i am eligible to try for state sponsorship. What are the chances of getting one for ICT BA role and which states usually do that?
> 
> 3. I am ok with going for another round of PTE. If i score less than this, which score would be valid? the set which has the highest score or the one which is the most recent one? Also Should i go for it? If i score 79 in each, i would get 65 without any work exp points ( opens up 189 subclass)
> 
> 4. My 5 years of experience would be complete on 31st April 2016. Should i wait till then and then take 5 points for experience? this would get my score to 60 with my current PTE score.
> 
> Would be really great if you guys could help me with your suggestions... Waiting for the next step


Go for PTE again


----------



## pras07

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just got my PTE result
> *Overall* - 77
> *Listening* - 78
> *Reading* - 75
> *Speaking* - 80
> *Writing* - 79
> 
> Let me just give you a brief about my situation. I am trying for 189/190 subclass and my first step was to give PTE. I have done engineering in Electronics and telecom + MBA in Telecom management. I have close to 4 years 8 months experience in ICT BA and have been doing BA work for Telecom clients but i am employed by IT MNCs.
> 
> Though my target was 79 above, this is a pretty decent score. Now there are few situations that have risen due to this. I am writing them down point wise -
> 
> As of now my score w.r.t. point system is 55 ( 30 for age, 10 for PTE, 15 for Education)
> 
> 1. I have read that because my education and my work experience don't match, 2 years of my experience would be cut to compensate that. My education is in telecom whereas as i work for an IT company they would consider my experience in IT. How true is this?
> 
> 2. If point 1 is true, then at this moment i am eligible to try for state sponsorship. What are the chances of getting one for ICT BA role and which states usually do that?
> 
> 3. I am ok with going for another round of PTE. If i score less than this, which score would be valid? the set which has the highest score or the one which is the most recent one? Also Should i go for it? If i score 79 in each, i would get 65 without any work exp points ( opens up 189 subclass)
> 
> 4. My 5 years of experience would be complete on 31st April 2016. Should i wait till then and then take 5 points for experience? this would get my score to 60 with my current PTE score.
> 
> Would be really great if you guys could help me with your suggestions... Waiting for the next step
> :juggle::juggle:lane::noidea:


Abhijeet, you can submit any PTE report. Only thing is it should be valid one.


----------



## parthvi

pavan4u said:


> I suggest not to opt for a tutor. MacMillan is the best source to practice. In sydney they are charging between A$350 - A$600 for one month coaching. I did attend one free session, where they were offering 2 sessions for free and I decided not to attend the 2nd and waste my time. Believe me they are all crap. They are making lacks of dollars, where test takers are at loss. They don't provide any extra (special) material to practice. They distribute the same material that we already have with us as handouts and claim that they are providing free material with no extra charge. When it comes to tips and tricks, go through all the pages of this thread where you will find the most valuable suggestions than any one person can provide. Investing time in reading the pages of this thread is better than paying for a tutor....That's how I achieved my desired score.
> Practice is the only way (solution) to master PTE.


Totally agree with you mate. Besides PTE coaching, they are just grabbing easy $$ from poor candidates those are lacking behind because of insufficient practice. I was also planning to attend classes, then I have decided to focus on more practice 24/7. I have achieved following results so far and now keenly looking forward to get 65 in each on 5th Jan through hard practice. Let see how it goes.

*Attempt-1 (A year ago): L/R/W/S: 57/52/60/53
Attempt-2(19th Dec): L/R/W/S: 63/57/62/64
Attempt-3(5th Jan): L/R/W/S: XXXX*


----------



## parthvi

aabhishek said:


> Better is to repeat the whole sentence like you do it when u speak naturally.


Hi Abhishek,

Congratulation for getting an impressive score. Could you please share your test experience and advises to get 65 in each specifically for reading.

Thanks


----------



## Code 31

Hi,

I am facing some problem in describe image section. I have attached a diagram of Plantation of Paper. Anyone can help me to show how to explain attached diagram in few points?

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

There is very little detail in this diagram. I doubt people can do much with it.

I found this is related to http://www.lkctraining.co.uk/PD/10/Paper_Manufacture.pdf


----------



## veeresh

Hi guys, 
I gave pte twice 1st time I got an overview score of 53 and second time I got only 48 overall, along with that 1st and 2nd time I received my scores after 6th day that too making several calls to customer care and dropping many mails to pte head office I'm really not understanding wats happening pls suggest, and my second attempt Was my best I thought I will get at least 65 but scores really demoralised me, is there any 1 who has such a thing or am the only 1..

And one more thing is there any option to challenge my pet scores...? 

Pls suggest. .


----------



## parthvi

veeresh said:


> Hi guys,
> I gave pte twice 1st time I got an overview score of 53 and second time I got only 48 overall, along with that 1st and 2nd time I received my scores after 6th day that too making several calls to customer care and dropping many mails to pte head office I'm really not understanding wats happening pls suggest, and my second attempt Was my best I thought I will get at least 65 but scores really demoralised me, is there any 1 who has such a thing or am the only 1..
> 
> And one more thing is there any option to challenge my pet scores...?
> 
> Pls suggest. .


Hi,
It happens sometimes with score report as it has been generated by machine. The practice is the most vital key to lock the door no. 65+ in PTE apartment. I would only suggest to practice hard as much you can, and please try to improve your reading, listening, writing and speaking skills by reading newspaper, listening radio,news,movies,etc. always try to communicate in English with folks surrounded by you. 

All the best


----------



## mrIgor

Hi everyone,

thank you very much for useful tips written into this topic.

I'd like to share something embarrassing to me. It has been 10 days that I've send my PTE score to DBIP through pearsonpte's website, however it looks like taking too long time to have a response back from DBIP.

Can I upload my results into attachment and submit to EOI? Do they will accept to 189? Don't they request via pearsonpte's website as mandatory?

I thought call them but I am not sure. What do you think?

Thank you very much and I am sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## AussieAK_27

Thanks pras07.
So how many attempts i make, i can take the best set and submit rite?
What about the experience part? should i wait for my 5 yrs of exp to be completed?


----------



## maxngo

parthvi said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Congratulation for getting an impressive score. Could you please share your test experience and advises to get 65 in each specifically for reading.
> 
> Thanks



Are you taking the test on 5th again? Same here,

Sydney or Mel ? Im in sydney

goodluck


----------



## mrIgor

maxngo said:


> Are you taking the test on 5th again? Same here,
> 
> Sydney or Mel ? Im in sydney
> 
> goodluck


:fingerscrossed: Hey, congrats for your score, 82 it's a valuable score. It has been 10 days that I haven't heard DBIP back to me. I wonder if I can just upload the score to the visa or does it mandatory to send via Pte? I think I will be charged to send because I've send 7 times.
Thank you very much in advanced,


----------



## trinkasharma

mrIgor said:


> :fingerscrossed: Hey, congrats for your score, 82 it's a valuable score. It has been 10 days that I haven't heard DBIP back to me. I wonder if I can just upload the score to the visa or does it mandatory to send via Pte? I think I will be charged to send because I've send 7 times.
> Thank you very much in advanced,


This can be easily checked. If they ask you to enter credit card information then you will be charged. Hard to charge someone after providing the service.


----------



## Thinksmart127

Hi KV1990,

Could you please share PTE-A Reading material if you have any. I have taken the exam twice so far and getting low score in Reading. It would be great if you provide any tips to get desire score. My target is 65 in each module. Last time I got 55 in reading.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrIgor

trinkasharma said:


> This can be easily checked. If they ask you to enter credit card information then you will be charged. Hard to charge someone after providing the service.


Hi trinkasharma,

it can be sent up to 7 institutions once a time. For example, you select 7 schools to send at this time and place the order. It'll be charged U$0,00. So, you can send how many times you want but with the limit of 7 institutions per time. 

But, what if DBIP don't reply me back? I wonder if it is mandatory to send via pearsonpte's website or can I just attach the results as PDF and wait on the results of EOI?

Thank you very much in advanced,


----------



## Code 31

Hi,

I am facing some problem in describe image section. I have attached a diagram of Plantation of Paper. Anyone can help me to show how to explain attached diagram in few points?


----------



## trinkasharma

I cannot say for other departments but ACS and Victoria state have mentioned that the office will close from 21st and reopen on 4th Jan. This may be the reason that you did not get any response.

https://twitter.com/DIBPAustralia

DIBP Australia ‏@DIBPAustralia 16h16 hours ago

We’re taking a short break for the holidays – back 4 Jan 2016. For enquiries, except on public holidays: Contact us 1/2

Have you used up your 7 spot already?
Also I remember reading somewhere that DIBP will use the PTE ID to check the score themselves. I cannot locate that now.


----------



## trinkasharma

Code 31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing some problem in describe image section. I have attached a diagram of Plantation of Paper. Anyone can help me to show how to explain attached diagram in few points?


This process diagram illustrates the sub processes involved in making paper using radiata pine thinnings as a raw material.

First, the radiata pine thinnings are crushed and fed to a de-barking drum. Doing so removes the bark and the oil contained in it which can interfere with paper making chemicals later. These de-barked thinnings then processed in a chipper. The chipper breaks down the thinnings into smaller pieces enabling easier handing.

The raw material then passes through a Thermomechanical refiner that separates the impurities and yields a mixture that is 99.9% pure. Finally, this material is loaded in a paper-making machine that converts it in rolls of desired sizes.


----------



## veeresh

Thanks pithvi. .but is there any way to challenge my scores with pte?


----------



## aabhishek

veeresh said:


> Thanks pithvi. .but is there any way to challenge my scores with pte?


Pls don't spend on challenging your score. It will not change. Costed me 8000 for my wife.


----------



## veeresh

Hey aabhishek 
Thanks for your response, I'm thinking of going to IELTS any ways, I'm not saying I'm right but I'm in dark I didn't know who is right who is wrong bcoz I thought this Time ill make it. Thank you wish you're issue is resolved in a good manner.


----------



## sunny_australia

*PTE A Result*

Hi Guys 

Wrote my exam on 19th, till now I have not received any email related to result. My status shows Delivery successful on hold.Please let me know if anybody else is facing the same issue.


----------



## zanzoun

Hello,
I just placed an order to take practice A & B from this site

https://ptepractice.com/


Could you please let me know to what extent the real exam is similar to this one?


----------



## zanzoun

Hi guys,
I took Iltes exam before and i score 6 in all sections except writing which was 5.5. 
i tried to practice for PTE exam as sper the samples i saw it's much difficult than iltes. however, all people are insiting that it much easier. who is right?


----------



## trinkasharma

The real exam can be harder or easier.


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> Are you taking the test on 5th again? Same here,
> 
> Sydney or Mel ? Im in sydney
> 
> goodluck


Am also gonna appear again bro 5th of januray sydney Pte Professional center.


Best of luck___________😊


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> Are you taking the test on 5th again? Same here,
> 
> Sydney or Mel ? Im in sydney
> 
> goodluck


Hi Maxngo,

Yes, I am taking my PTE on 5th again in Sydney. Could you please give me some advise to crack reading section with 65? I am sick of trying everything, and seems not able to make it   

Thanks


----------



## parthvi

Rab nawaz said:


> Am also gonna appear again bro 5th of januray sydney Pte Professional center.
> 
> 
> Best of luck___________😊


Same here
Best of luck


----------



## sharmaiitd

pavan4u said:


> The first point I was referring to Pearson professional test center. You are not even knowledgeable about their location. Go and vist them and ask them whether they had conducted exam on 16th December 12:30 PM or not.
> Second point....I am not interested in purchasing vouchers online or by hand. If you are interested go ahead. I have no issues with that.



I'm agree with Pavan.. Pearson test was open in November and December.. I have given the exam in same centre...


----------



## maxngo

parthvi said:


> Hi Maxngo,
> 
> Yes, I am taking my PTE on 5th again in Sydney. Could you please give me some advise to crack reading section with 65? I am sick of trying everything, and seems not able to make it
> 
> Thanks


Im sitting the exam on 5th january at PLT Center. The other two centers Navitas and Pearson professional center are all full.

For Reading, im not quite confident myself as i only got 81 which was just above 79.

I would say that your understanding and analyzing process must be real quick in terms of reading and understanding and absorbing the information from complicated texts.

Therefore, my best advice is, pick up a Time magazine for example, read all of them. For sure by the time you get to the last page, your reading speed has gone up dramatically, which is decidedly helpful in the exam dealing with complex long texts.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

GuruBhai said:


> Dear Experts (& friends from Chandigarh),
> 
> I have seen some threads where people mentioned about taking PTE exam in Chandigarh.
> 
> Hope, many of you, must have taken exams at Chandigarh centres.
> 
> Can anyone of you please suggest which of the two Chandigarh PTE centres is better?
> 
> *Target Consultancy or Kangaroo Studies Pvt. Ltd.?*
> 
> Which of these two shall I select?
> 
> Please suggest. I am going to book the exam soon for Chandigarh.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!
> 
> Regards.


I took PTE at Kangaroo scored 44 overall, I felt their administration was horrible. They force you to speak at low-pitch and it leads to screwing up. Before starting the exam the Admin lectured everyone that they "don't have good repo" among test takers 

Anyhow, I booked an exam with-in a week part, at Sophia Institute Patiala and scored 57 overall...having all modules > 50. I have no knowledge regarding Target but I have heard they are better than Kangaroo. For me Sophia was a place where i achieved my desired score after learning my lesson with Kangaroo. 

Good Luck.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

I have already filed 489 SS QLD with overall score 57 and having > 50 in each module.

While CO is reviewing my case, I want to give a shot for PTE once again for 65+ each. I need it to clear my RN registration once in Oz. 

Can someone provide me with a link to Google Docs for PTE? I remember there was a sheet having links to various sites (i.e. academic vocabs).

Thanks and Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/htmlview#


----------



## trinkasharma

How long does it take for the result of PTEpractice.com (Gold kit) to come out?


----------



## aabhishek

trinkasharma said:


> How long does it take for the result of PTEpractice.com (Gold kit) to come out?


It takes time. Mostly one week to ten days


----------



## trinkasharma

TYVM. I need to book it now. For some reason I could not take it and my membership got expired. I will book them again now.


----------



## sk804

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my PTE result
> Overall - 77
> Listening - 78
> Reading - 75
> Speaking - 80
> Writing - 79
> 
> Let me just give you a brief about my situation. I am trying for 189/190 subclass and my first step was to give PTE. I have done engineering in Electronics and telecom + MBA in Telecom management. I have close to 4 years 8 months experience in ICT BA and have been doing BA work for Telecom clients but i am employed by IT MNCs.
> 
> Though my target was 79 above, this is a pretty decent score. Now there are few situations that have risen due to this. I am writing them down point wise -
> 
> As of now my score w.r.t. point system is 55 ( 30 for age, 10 for PTE, 15 for Education)
> 
> 1. I have read that because my education and my work experience don't match, 2 years of my experience would be cut to compensate that. My education is in telecom whereas as i work for an IT company they would consider my experience in IT. How true is this?
> 
> 2. If point 1 is true, then at this moment i am eligible to try for state sponsorship. What are the chances of getting one for ICT BA role and which states usually do that?
> 
> 3. I am ok with going for another round of PTE. If i score less than this, which score would be valid? the set which has the highest score or the one which is the most recent one? Also Should i go for it? If i score 79 in each, i would get 65 without any work exp points ( opens up 189 subclass)
> 
> 4. My 5 years of experience would be complete on 31st April 2016. Should i wait till then and then take 5 points for experience? this would get my score to 60 with my current PTE score.
> 
> Would be really great if you guys could help me with your suggestions... Waiting for the next step
> :juggle::juggle:lane::noidea:


1- yes it is true, education and work experience should be in line, otherwise few years are deducted (not sure how much in your case, I suffered 8 year's of deductions! )

2- I don't know the chance (but I guess good enough for within 2 months to get invitation ).
Another suggestion is, consider the queue for your occupation code quota and apply for 190,if required. 

3- you can submit any of your PTE result, only condition is it should be valid. (I am appearing for 6th now, and might submit 4th attempt results)

4- keep that option of backup plan, (same situation for me) if you score pte 20 points, you wouldn't have to wait till April 2016,coz of high points in your visa application. 


Best of luck.


----------



## Abhishu

Why there is cut copy paste button on PTE exam.. does normal mouse operations will not work..
Pls put some light on it.
and anything else which would be different from real.


----------



## trinkasharma

Abhishu said:


> Why there is cut copy paste button on PTE exam.. does normal mouse operations will not work..
> Pls put some light on it.
> and anything else which would be different from real.


This appears to make it easier for Mac users. AFAIK, Macs don't always have a right button. These are copied from PTE site.

Cut:
Select text from your answer that 
you wish to remove and left-click “Cut”. 
Copy:
Select text from your answer that 
you wish to copy and left-click “Copy”. 
Paste
: Place the cursor where you wish 
to paste the cut/copied
text and left-click 
“Paste”​


----------



## sferns

PTE Academic Essay Writing Template - 

Writing a good Essay in limited time can be hard and having a predefined ‘template’ can be useful in saving time and not having to think too much about the structure during the exam. 

Here is a 4 paragraph essay template with some good wordings that you could use for almost any topic in the Exam.

http://ptepreparation.com/support-files/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template_Steven-Fernandes.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## theskyisalive

trinkasharma said:


> How long does it take for the result of PTEpractice.com (Gold kit) to come out?


I submitted mock test 1 yesterday at 5pm, results were available at 5:30pm


----------



## trinkasharma

sferns said:


> PTE Academic Essay Writing Template -
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hello Steven,

You need to remove your score sheet from your website because I can read all the details from it. 

Your registration ID has the number 762 in them. If can read it, then other can too.


----------



## ashiqcep

Hi,
Does anybody know the voucher code for PTE test 2016?

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## Abhishu

I am going to try the PTE in january. is it posssible onwards who will attempt PTE will at least share the essay title in this post.


----------



## Abhishu

PTE Academic the oveall score is 100? is it correct?

I was going through the Scoring of each component in below URL.
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## theskyisalive

Abhishu said:


> PTE Academic the oveall score is 100? is it correct?
> 
> I was going through the Scoring of each component in below URL.
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf




overall score is out of 90 ie max you can score is 90


----------



## maxngo

My exam is on 5th and this festive season is really taking a lot of my time away / Cant concentrate on studying


----------



## sharin

hi, can anyone tell me how negative marking works? 

for MCMA : If ABC are correct and I answer A,B how much I score? If I answer A,B,D how much score? and if I answer D how much score?
( can my score go to -1 or -2 in this section if i wrong 1 or two options and how right answer counters 1 wrong answer? ) 
thanks
sharin


----------



## trinkasharma

@Sharin, this is what I have read somewhere.
AB=2
ABD=2-1=1
D=-1 but score per question cannot be negative so it becomes a 0.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> My exam is on 5th and this festive season is really taking a lot of my time away / Cant concentrate on studying


I know how it feels...my exam is on 29th, wanted to finish it before new year. Plan was to use the long weekend for studies..now everything seems to be happening but studies


----------



## maxngo

True. What can we do? What is your aimed score btw? Is everybody who is taking pte now is aiming for 79 each? Then there will be a real competition i suppose


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Hopefully, Maxngo, I can put your mind at ease (just a little bit!?).

Competition doesn't come into it, as far as PTE is concerned. If your English is at a certain standard, you will be awarded the score for that standard: they will not rank candidates from sessions against one another.

Just focus on doing the best you can. From what I've seen of your writing, you certainly have (at least) a good grasp of grammar and spelling. You can punctuate. Provided you can demonstrate a broad and varied vocabulary during the test - and create a cogent argument - then I should be confident of a strong writing score. Unfortunately, given the nature of the forum, it's difficult to guess how anybody else would do in the three other sections.

As I've said before, and I will say again: relax as much as possible. If you focus on what's in front of you, there's very little that can go wrong.

All Best!


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Incidentally, I'm rather impressed that I'm typing so well... Don't think sobriety has returned to me, yet. Was making rather convivial with myself, yesterday...


----------



## Abhishu

Guys any idea about he scoring of all sections like 
In Listening- there are various sections... Summarize,Fill in the blanks..
same way for L&W and Reading & Speaking.

I know about Essay as it contains 15 marks..


----------



## sharin

trinkasharma said:


> @Sharin, this is what I have read somewhere.
> AB=2
> ABD=2-1=1
> D=-1 but score per question cannot be negative so it becomes a 0.


So if someone gets confused and not able to find any correct answer it is better to tick 3-4 options as we cannot go to -1 though 0 is apparent if we attempt wrong or do not attempt m i right ?


----------



## trinkasharma

sharin said:


> So if someone gets confused and not able to find any correct answer it is better to tick 3-4 options as we cannot go to -1 though 0 is apparent if we attempt wrong or do not attempt m i right ?


I cannot say what is better because 3-4 almost guarantees a zero. I would assume that 2 or 3 options to be correct.

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

page 23


----------



## maxngo

ScotDownUnder said:


> Hopefully, Maxngo, I can put your mind at ease (just a little bit!?).
> 
> Competition doesn't come into it, as far as PTE is concerned. If your English is at a certain standard, you will be awarded the score for that standard: they will not rank candidates from sessions against one another.
> 
> Just focus on doing the best you can. From what I've seen of your writing, you certainly have (at least) a good grasp of grammar and spelling. You can punctuate. Provided you can demonstrate a broad and varied vocabulary during the test - and create a cogent argument - then I should be confident of a strong writing score. Unfortunately, given the nature of the forum, it's difficult to guess how anybody else would do in the three other sections.
> 
> As I've said before, and I will say again: relax as much as possible. If you focus on what's in front of you, there's very little that can go wrong.
> 
> All Best!


Thank you for your words Scot,

Yes, by the minute i finished my first pte exam, i felt a strong sense of relief by knowing that i performed quite ok in the test and i hoped i would be able to crack it in my first time. But then as i talked to my sister who is also an english expert, i recalled numerous mistakes, so i tried my best to prepare myself for the worst to come. And yes, that helped. I was quite neutral whilst opening my score report at 3am in the morning. 

Initially i just wanted to get this test done and get over it. However i soon realized that as much as i want to get the test done, i should also be having the right attitude towards the test itself or my journey of learning english in general. That will help ease myself better than keep thinking in my head about the possibility of wasting the test fee and having to sacrifice extra extra time for pte.

Anyway these days, just as what i did before my first test, im doing my best to avoid speaking Vietnamese but immerse myself in the english language. I like this language , and i feel it certainly is a shame for those who cannot comprehend well in english since they virtually miss out the opportunities to read and learn new things that are written in english. 

Im just quite concerned about my writing skill. Even though none of the 3 tests my writing score was anywhere lower than 79, yet it did not improve and stayed the same. Scot If you still keep a list of useful expressions or academic helpful words, could you share with me? That would be wonderful. Thanks a lot


----------



## pras07

maxngo said:


> Thank you for your words Scot,
> 
> Yes, by the minute i finished my first pte exam, i felt a strong sense of relief by knowing that i performed quite ok in the test and i hoped i would be able to crack it in my first time. But then as i talked to my sister who is also an english expert, i recalled numerous mistakes, so i tried my best to prepare myself for the worst to come. And yes, that helped. I was quite neutral whilst opening my score report at 3am in the morning.
> 
> Initially i just wanted to get this test done and get over it. However i soon realized that as much as i want to get the test done, i should also be having the right attitude towards the test itself or my journey of learning english in general. That will help ease myself better than keep thinking in my head about the possibility of wasting the test fee and having to sacrifice extra extra time for pte.
> 
> Anyway these days, just as what i did before my first test, im doing my best to avoid speaking Vietnamese but immerse myself in the english language. I like this language , and i feel it certainly is a shame for those who cannot comprehend well in english since they virtually miss out the opportunities to read and learn new things that are written in english.
> 
> Im just quite concerned about my writing skill. Even though none of the 3 tests my writing score was anywhere lower than 79, yet it did not improve and stayed the same. Scot If you still keep a list of useful expressions or academic helpful words, could you share with me? That would be wonderful. Thanks a lot


Adding to what maxngo asked, I was wondering to use some idioms or lexical phrases in such academic exams to score more. Can we?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> Thank you for your words Scot,
> 
> Yes, by the minute i finished my first pte exam, i felt a strong sense of relief by knowing that i performed quite ok in the test and i hoped i would be able to crack it in my first time. But then as i talked to my sister who is also an english expert, i recalled numerous mistakes, so i tried my best to prepare myself for the worst to come. And yes, that helped. I was quite neutral whilst opening my score report at 3am in the morning.
> 
> Initially i just wanted to get this test done and get over it. However i soon realized that as much as i want to get the test done, i should also be having the right attitude towards the test itself or my journey of learning english in general. That will help ease myself better than keep thinking in my head about the possibility of wasting the test fee and having to sacrifice extra extra time for pte.
> 
> Anyway these days, just as what i did before my first test, im doing my best to avoid speaking Vietnamese but immerse myself in the english language. I like this language , and i feel it certainly is a shame for those who cannot comprehend well in english since they virtually miss out the opportunities to read and learn new things that are written in english.
> 
> Im just quite concerned about my writing skill. Even though none of the 3 tests my writing score was anywhere lower than 79, yet it did not improve and stayed the same. Scot If you still keep a list of useful expressions or academic helpful words, could you share with me? That would be wonderful. Thanks a lot


I think I've got a few sheets kicking around, somewhere, that I used to give to undergraduates to help them improve their writing.

I'll look for them this evening and let you know what I can find


----------



## ScotDownUnder

pras07 said:


> Adding to what maxngo asked, I was wondering to use some idioms or lexical phrases in such academic exams to score more. Can we?


I think it's fair to say that demonstrating an ability to use less common terms and phrases, accurately and appropriately, should help your mark. I certainly don't think it would do you any harm.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> True. What can we do? What is your aimed score btw? Is everybody who is taking pte now is aiming for 79 each? Then there will be a real competition i suppose


I have 50 points so far, will be aiming for the best possibility, of course!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bob_1982

hi
i just goes through PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)

has below questions:

write from dictation

four sentence was played very quickly with little time to write

is that same occurs in real exam?

regards


----------



## theskyisalive

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i just goes through PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> has below questions:
> 
> write from dictation
> 
> four sentence was played very quickly with little time to write
> 
> is that same occurs in real exam?
> 
> regards


one way to practise is to listen to Australian radio stations and try to write down what they speak, I find it really helpful!


----------



## sunny_australia

*Best Grammar Checking Software*

Hi Guys

Can any body let me know which is the best grammar checking software.

Regards


----------



## ScotDownUnder

I would always be extremely wary of using any grammar check software. There are so many discrepancies in English that it could potentially be very dangerous to use something like this. I would suggest getting a good primer on English grammar and running questions you might have on a forum / past a native speaker, instead.


----------



## maxngo

theskyisalive said:


> I have 50 points so far, will be aiming for the best possibility, of course!:fingerscrossed:


Hey , your mock test 1 scores were great.

You will ace the test with no problem.

For me i dont know how much longer i need to bear this agony.


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> Im sitting the exam on 5th january at PLT Center. The other two centers Navitas and Pearson professional center are all full.
> 
> For Reading, im not quite confident myself as i only got 81 which was just above 79.
> 
> I would say that your understanding and analyzing process must be real quick in terms of reading and understanding and absorbing the information from complicated texts.
> 
> Therefore, my best advice is, pick up a Time magazine for example, read all of them. For sure by the time you get to the last page, your reading speed has gone up dramatically, which is decidedly helpful in the exam dealing with complex long texts.


Thanks a lot for valuable advise.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Hey , your mock test 1 scores were great.
> 
> You will ace the test with no problem.
> 
> For me i dont know how much longer i need to bear this agony.


Thanks, just hoping that I'm able to repeat the scores in the real test, mock tests are in the comfort of home without distractions, the real one I hear will have other test takers in the room. I made a t least 5-7 mistakes in the mock test in speaking and grammar but not too many mark s were deducted, PTE scoring seems to be quite lenient !


----------



## theskyisalive

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can any body let me know which is the best grammar checking software.
> 
> Regards


You can use spell and grammar check in ms word, else Google for online grammar check tools. I used online grammar check once for an essay and it seemed to suggest some decent corrections in sentence structure too, though dont remember the website name


----------



## letstalk

which PTE exam is acceptable for AUS immigration? Academic or General ?


----------



## Sush1

It's PTE Academic


----------



## Sush1

Again a bad day, for the fourth time unable to get 79+ in all.
The result is
Listening-75
Reading-80
Writing-76
Speaking-78

Regards


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Sush1 said:


> Again a bad day, for the fourth time unable to get 79+ in all.
> The result is
> Listening-75
> Reading-80
> Writing-76
> Speaking-78
> 
> Regards


Please post enabling scores too...
As per my opinion, one has to score 81+ in OF, Pronunciation and Vocabulary part of enabling skills to score 80+.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sush1 said:


> Again a bad day, for the fourth time unable to get 79+ in all.
> The result is
> Listening-75
> Reading-80
> Writing-76
> Speaking-78
> 
> Regards



Sorry to hear that news::: i hope so u ill get it soon, could u please share your's reading stratigy as most of us are struggling with this section where u got very good score.


----------



## theskyisalive

Sush1 said:


> Again a bad day, for the fourth time unable to get 79+ in all.
> The result is
> Listening-75
> Reading-80
> Writing-76
> Speaking-78
> 
> Regards


Listening- listen to podcasts and radio stations in Australian English

Writing- for essay go through Ryan's video on you tube

Also, prepare a list of 15-20 difficult words which you can use in essay, this will boost your vocab score


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> Listening- listen to podcasts and radio stations in Australian English
> 
> Writing- for essay go through Ryan's video on you tube
> 
> Also, prepare a list of 15-20 difficult words which you can use in essay, this will boost your vocab score


Would you mind in listing those words if you have to help everybody?


----------



## theskyisalive

pras07 said:


> Would you mind in listing those words if you have to help everybody?


I use word list from Barron's GRE guide...its more than 15 words though  

here is something you can use. https://quizlet.com/47571/barrons-gre-wordlist-4759-words-flash-cards/

If time is not a constraint I'd suggest getting familiar with all/most of the words, else pick a subset!


----------



## Sush1

Thank U Mate. Giving it again, cannot loose like this.



theskyisalive said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again a bad day, for the fourth time unable to get 79+ in all.
> The result is
> Listening-75
> Reading-80
> Writing-76
> Speaking-78
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Listening- listen to podcasts and radio stations in Australian English
> 
> Writing- for essay go through Ryan's video on you tube
> 
> Also, prepare a list of 15-20 difficult words which you can use in essay, this will boost your vocab score
Click to expand...


----------



## Sush1

For reading, I got 79 first time. Did just practice and test was easy compared to previous times.


Rab nawaz said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again a bad day, for the fourth time unable to get 79+ in all.
> The result is
> Listening-75
> Reading-80
> Writing-76
> Speaking-78
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that news::: i hope so u ill get it soon, could u please share your's reading stratigy as most of us are struggling with this section where u got very good score.
Click to expand...


----------



## parthvi

Hi,

Can anybody please tell how to achieve good score in "Written Discourse"? I am struggling to achieve high score in that.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

theskyisalive said:


> Listening- listen to podcasts and radio stations in Australian English
> 
> Writing- for essay go through Ryan's video on you tube
> 
> Also, prepare a list of 15-20 difficult words which you can use in essay, this will boost your vocab score



Wouldn't say they're 'difficult' words; however, used properly, they should help you demonstrate a strong vocabulary:

Incomprehensible
Concurrently
Inconsequentially
Peripatetically
Invidious
Salubrious
Commensurate
Predicated
Diffident
Unanimously
Rhetorically
Precociously
Surreptitiously
Erstwhile
Vicariously

I just thought of those at random, but they seem a broad enough collection that you should be able to find a way of worming them into a PTE test at some point.


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> I use word list from Barron's GRE guide...its more than 15 words though
> 
> here is something you can use. https://quizlet.com/47571/barrons-gre-wordlist-4759-words-flash-cards/
> 
> If time is not a constraint I'd suggest getting familiar with all/most of the words, else pick a subset!


Thanks for the list. Can you please share some tips , methods or materials to ace reading section like you?


----------



## parthvi

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please tell how to achieve good score in "Written Discourse"? I am struggling to achieve high score in that.


Please guys suggest me some good strategies.


----------



## theskyisalive

@pras07, replied back to your pm


----------



## guruchauhan

*Kenny n notes*

Dear Fellow,
If anyone have the soft copy of Kenny N notes for PTE prep, pls upload and share the links.


----------



## trinkasharma

Hello,
I took Test A from the gold kit last night and these are my scores.

Listening 82
Reading 77
Speaking 75
Writing 82


Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency55
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

Can someone please check the detailed scores and let me know how to proceed to score 79+?


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> Hello,
> I took Test A from the gold kit last night and these are my scores.
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 77
> Speaking 75
> Writing 82
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency55
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Can someone please check the detailed scores and let me know how to proceed to score 79+?


Unquestionably, good scores. I think you need to work on fluency and pronunciation to improve speaking scores. You are just 1 step away.

Would you mind sharing some tips, tricks or methods you followed to reach these scores in reading, listening and speaking sections?


----------



## trinkasharma

Well I can tell you what I did.

My second attempt in IELTS (Jan 2013) got me 8.5,8.5,8.5,7 (Writing).

I have been trying to prepare for the last 5 months. But due to extra work I could not take my gold kit exams and the account got expired. If you check my posts then you will find that I have been studying till like 2 AM for the last 12 days or so.

For essays, Ryan Higgins will do. For essays, graphs, IELTS LIZ's channel on youtube. Writing was my weak point in IELTS. It is not so much as my weak point but it a money making tactic. I don't know anyone who has scored an 8 in writing there. 

For Rearrange paragraphs, you can use any IIM CAT oriented course (PagalGuy, Total Gadha etc). They call it parajumbles.

Try to record your voice in a smart phone to check how you sound to others. When we hear ourselves then we hear it via our bones and tissues. AFAIR, this is called head voice. Other hear us via airwaves. You can try www.dictation.io in chrome browser to check your pronunciation. Anything below 80 % accuracy means you are doing something really wrong. It will not check your intonation and pauses.

Just because we speak English at work and no one corrects us does not mean we are good at it. Even the native speakers can claim only 6. I was speaking quite fast last night and I ended up finishing most 40 second activities below 25 seconds. If I could do it near 35 seconds then it would be much better. Try to find help on how to get rid of your "MOTHER TONGUE INFLUENCE".

I used very normal vocabulary and still got an 82. I don't recommend sprinkling your writing with words you cannot understand. 

You may have heard that you need to "Use an exciting essay introduction" or "Not to use a formulaic essay". Don't listen to these people. Stick to Ryan Higgins' Essay formula and you will get 65 +.

Check your writing for spellings. I found many errors like "and and", "It it" (It is), ofren (often) in my own writring last night.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> Well I can tell you what I did.
> 
> My second attempt in IELTS (Jan 2013) got me 8.5,8.5,8.5,7 (Writing).
> 
> I have been trying to prepare for the last 5 months. But due to extra work I could not take my gold kit exams and the account got expired. If you check my posts then you will find that I have been studying till like 2 AM for the last 12 days or so.
> 
> For essays, Ryan Higgins will do. For essays, graphs, IELTS LIZ's channel on youtube. Writing was my weak point in IELTS. It is not so much as my weak point but it a money making tactic. I don't know anyone who has scored an 8 in writing there.
> 
> For Rearrange paragraphs, you can use any IIM CAT oriented course (PagalGuy, Total Gadha etc). They call it parajumbles.
> 
> Try to record your voice in a smart phone to check how you sound to others. When we hear ourselves then we hear it via our bones and tissues. AFAIR, this is called head voice. Other hear us via airwaves. You can try www.dictation.io in chrome browser to check your pronunciation. Anything below 80 % accuracy means you are doing something really wrong. It will not check your intonation and pauses.
> 
> Just because we speak English at work and no one corrects us does not mean we are good at it. Even the native speakers can claim only 6. I was speaking quite fast last night and I ended up finishing most 40 second activities below 25 seconds. If I could do it near 35 seconds then it would be much better. Try to find help on how to get rid of your "MOTHER TONGUE INFLUENCE".
> 
> I used very normal vocabulary and still got an 82. I don't recommend sprinkling your writing with words you cannot understand.
> 
> You may have heard that you need to "Use an exciting essay introduction" or "Not to use a formulaic essay". Don't listen to these people. Stick to Ryan Higgins' Essay formula and you will get 65 +.
> 
> Check your writing for spellings. I found many errors like "and and", "It it" (It is), ofren (often) last night.


You are true. Thanks a lot for such advises.

Anything do you recommend for reading comprehension and fill in the blanks section too?


----------



## trinkasharma

For fill in the blanks & reading comprehension, you can use IELTS related material. One is here IELTS Reading Gap Fill Exercise

A lot of IELTS-A material can be used for PTE-A. Also, I do not recommend MacMillan's PTE Academic Testbuilder. That book is just slapped together from maybe TOEFL related content and gives very vague introduction to this exam. Explaining a graph in 40 seconds is my weak point. MacMillan's solved examples have 20 second answers, 100 second answers for graphs.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> For fill in the blanks & reading comprehension, you can use IELTS related material. One is here IELTS Reading Gap Fill Exercise
> 
> A lot of IELTS-A material can be used for PTE-A. Also, I do not recommend MacMillan's PTE Academic Testbuilder. That book is just slapped together from maybe TOEFL related content and gives very vague introduction to this exam. Explaining a graph in 40 seconds is my weak point. MacMillan's solved examples have 20 second answers, 100 second answers for graphs.


Thank you very much man for such a precious details.


----------



## parthvi

trinkasharma said:


> Well I can tell you what I did.
> 
> My second attempt in IELTS (Jan 2013) got me 8.5,8.5,8.5,7 (Writing).
> 
> I have been trying to prepare for the last 5 months. But due to extra work I could not take my gold kit exams and the account got expired. If you check my posts then you will find that I have been studying till like 2 AM for the last 12 days or so.
> 
> For essays, Ryan Higgins will do. For essays, graphs, IELTS LIZ's channel on youtube. Writing was my weak point in IELTS. It is not so much as my weak point but it a money making tactic. I don't know anyone who has scored an 8 in writing there.
> 
> For Rearrange paragraphs, you can use any IIM CAT oriented course (PagalGuy, Total Gadha etc). They call it parajumbles.
> 
> Try to record your voice in a smart phone to check how you sound to others. When we hear ourselves then we hear it via our bones and tissues. AFAIR, this is called head voice. Other hear us via airwaves. You can try www.dictation.io in chrome browser to check your pronunciation. Anything below 80 % accuracy means you are doing something really wrong. It will not check your intonation and pauses.
> 
> Just because we speak English at work and no one corrects us does not mean we are good at it. Even the native speakers can claim only 6. I was speaking quite fast last night and I ended up finishing most 40 second activities below 25 seconds. If I could do it near 35 seconds then it would be much better. Try to find help on how to get rid of your "MOTHER TONGUE INFLUENCE".
> 
> I used very normal vocabulary and still got an 82. I don't recommend sprinkling your writing with words you cannot understand.
> 
> You may have heard that you need to "Use an exciting essay introduction" or "Not to use a formulaic essay". Don't listen to these people. Stick to Ryan Higgins' Essay formula and you will get 65 +.
> 
> Check your writing for spellings. I found many errors like "and and", "It it" (It is), ofren (often) in my own writring last night.


These are indeed valuable tips for those who are aiming 65+. Could you please share a link of Ryan's essay tutorial because I am in dire need to see for structure as I am not able to score more in "Written Discourse"

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

@ parthvi, what is your day job?

Don't you know how to look up things?


“The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. ”

― Alvin Toffler


----------



## parthvi

trinkasharma said:


> @ parthvi, what is your day job?
> 
> Don't you know how to look up things?
> 
> 
> “The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. ”
> 
> ― Alvin Toffler


Dear Trinka,

I can find things very well, but I have heard somewhere "Exact sharing will enrich everyone with more knowledge".


----------



## Sush1

I practiced PTE Practice Papers from Paperback. These are very comprehensive and Good. 
You can also practice the same.



Sush1 said:


> For reading, I got 79 first time. Did just practice and test was easy compared to previous times.


----------



## trinkasharma

parthvi said:


> Dear Trinka,
> 
> I can find things very well, but I have heard somewhere "Exact sharing will enrich everyone with more knowledge".


Find me a webpage with this saying "*Exact *sharing will enrich everyone with more knowledge". The word EXACT needs to be there and I will give you my exact link.


----------



## parthvi

trinkasharma said:


> Find me a webpage with this saying "*Exact *sharing will enrich everyone with more knowledge". The word EXACT needs to be there and I will give you my exact link.


Hmm...smart enough! No need, I have already found it


----------



## Abhishu

Guys pls check whether my summarization is correct?
I am sorry to post here, I wil create another thread if is not ok to post here


------------Original Para----------
Giddy-up, cowboys and girls! In the Southwest during early half of the 1800s, cows were only worth 2 or 3 dollars a piece. They roamed wild, grazed off of the open range, and were abundant. Midway through the century though, railroads were built and the nation was connected. People could suddenly ship cows in freight trains to the Northeast, where the Yankees had a growing taste for beef. Out of the blue, the same cows that were once worth a couple of bucks were now worth between twenty and forty dollars each, if you could get them to the train station. It became pretty lucrative to wrangle up a drove of cattle and herd them to the nearest train town, but it was at least as dangerous as it was profitable. Cowboys were threatened at every turn. They faced cattle rustlers, stampedes and extreme weather, but kept pushing those steers to the train station. By the turn of the century, barbed wire killed the open range and some may say the cowboy too, but it was the train that birthed him.


---------------Summarized-
After railroads , the same cows which were worth of couple of bucks now 20 to 40 dollars, cowboys started to move herd of cows to train station from where cows shipped from to Northeast. cowboys were not even stopeed after difficulties.

Comments


----------



## maxngo

Hey guys,

My exam is on 5th Jan and i have begun to study intensely again for the test

I performed not too bad in the test last time and i hope i could perform of this calibre in this coming test.

I suppose that by improving my Reading, i will be able to improve in other Skills. 
Therefore I have started reading IELTS passages from ielts book 1 to 8.

Hopefully i can finish all 96 passages by the time i sit my exam. By then my reading skill would have gone up a bit more than now. 

Fingers crossed guys. Not going anywhere this festive season coz of this test.
It is my life, literally.


----------



## pras07

Abhishu said:


> Guys pls check whether my summarization is correct?
> I am sorry to post here, I wil create another thread if is not ok to post here
> 
> 
> ------------Original Para----------
> Giddy-up, cowboys and girls! In the Southwest during early half of the 1800s, cows were only worth 2 or 3 dollars a piece. They roamed wild, grazed off of the open range, and were abundant. Midway through the century though, railroads were built and the nation was connected. People could suddenly ship cows in freight trains to the Northeast, where the Yankees had a growing taste for beef. Out of the blue, the same cows that were once worth a couple of bucks were now worth between twenty and forty dollars each, if you could get them to the train station. It became pretty lucrative to wrangle up a drove of cattle and herd them to the nearest train town, but it was at least as dangerous as it was profitable. Cowboys were threatened at every turn. They faced cattle rustlers, stampedes and extreme weather, but kept pushing those steers to the train station. By the turn of the century, barbed wire killed the open range and some may say the cowboy too, but it was the train that birthed him.
> 
> 
> ---------------Summarized-
> After railroads , the same cows which were worth of couple of bucks now 20 to 40 dollars, cowboys started to move herd of cows to train station from where cows shipped from to Northeast. cowboys were not even stopeed after difficulties.
> 
> Comments


You will get 0 mark as it has two full stops.


----------



## trinkasharma

pras07 said:


> You will get 0 mark as it has two full stops.


It even has spelling mistakes.

After railroads , the same cows which were worth of couple of bucks now 20 to 40 dollars, cowboys started to move herd of cows to train station from where cows shipped from to Northeast. 

The above sentence needs a *become *or similar.

cowboys were not even stopeed after difficulties.

The above sentence has a spelling mistake. Even with the correct spelling it is not good enough.


My attempt:
Introduction of trains in mid 19th century caused the prices of Southwest cows to shoot from 3 to 40 dollars attracting cowboys who braved the odds like Cattle Rustlers, Stampedes, badweather etc. just to get these to train station.

BTW can some one confirm if etc. can be used above because even it has a full stop in it?


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> It even has spelling mistakes.
> 
> After railroads , the same cows which were worth of couple of bucks now 20 to 40 dollars, cowboys started to move herd of cows to train station from where cows shipped from to Northeast.
> 
> The above sentence needs a *become *or similar.
> 
> cowboys were not even stopeed after difficulties.
> 
> The above sentence has a spelling mistake. Even with the correct spelling it is not good enough.
> 
> 
> My attempt:
> Introduction of trains in mid 19th century caused the prices of Southwest cows to shoot from 3 to 40 dollars attracting cowboys who braved the odds like Cattle Rustlers, Stampedes, badweather etc. just to get these to train station.
> 
> BTW can some one confirm if etc. can be used above because even it has a full stop in it?


Well, I too noticed spelling mistake but when form is incorrect then other things doesn't matter. 

For your question, I had read somewhere that etc should not be used in academic writing.


----------



## Abhishu

pras07 said:


> You will get 0 mark as it has two full stops.


Thanks for highlighting...


----------



## Abhishu

trinkasharma said:


> It even has spelling mistakes.
> 
> After railroads , the same cows which were worth of couple of bucks now 20 to 40 dollars, cowboys started to move herd of cows to train station from where cows shipped from to Northeast.
> 
> The above sentence needs a *become *or similar.
> 
> cowboys were not even stopeed after difficulties.
> 
> The above sentence has a spelling mistake. Even with the correct spelling it is not good enough.
> 
> 
> My attempt:
> Introduction of trains in mid 19th century caused the prices of Southwest cows to shoot from 3 to 40 dollars attracting cowboys who braved the odds like Cattle Rustlers, Stampedes, badweather etc. just to get these to train station.
> 
> BTW can some one confirm if etc. can be used above because even it has a full stop in it?


Thanks Sharma, your sumarizing power seems has nice weigth.. I am trying to reach on that level.


----------



## trinkasharma

pras07 said:


> Well, I too noticed spelling mistake but when form is incorrect then other things doesn't matter.
> 
> For your question, I had read somewhere that etc should not be used in academic writing.


I could not find any definite source against etc. In this case, there was no need to use etc. because I had listed all the three dangers mentioned. 

But it is hard to correct own writing esp. in the tests.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> I could not find any definite source against etc. In this case, there was no need to use etc. because I had listed all the three dangers mentioned.
> 
> But it is hard to correct own writing esp. in the tests.


Yes. Very true. Can you please look at below essay and let me know if it is correct? I was confused with the questioned format.

Topic: Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.

Unquestionably, invention of computer in last century has brought several benefits to the society. Some commentators think that it has been proven as a boon for any nation, whereas other critics argue that it has many pitfalls. This essay will scrutiny both sides before drawing a logical conclusion.

To begin with, many assert that invention of computer brings a myriad of advantages to any country, and the implications of this opinion are clear. It can be argued that use of computers is almost ubiquitous and conspicuous in all kinds of industries such as information technology, airlines, healthcare, manufacturing and banks. It can also be taken into account that computers are used in industries for mass production and to avoid human errors. It can be exemplified by CR Company, which produces 5,000 crane pieces every day. Thus, it is clear why many people advocate its benefits.

However, there are plausible counters to this argument. One of them is that more and more people are getting unemployed due to the massive use of computers in small scale industries. Besides that, it spreads epidemic cancer diseases among youngsters who use computers excessively. Recent research, for example, conducted by Reva Inc shows that people who use computers for more than eigth hours per day have 80% more chances of having cancer than those who do not access computer.

Although the above look reveals the strong evidence of both sides of argument, I tend to believe that invention of computers have revolutionized the whole world. Neverthless, I urge that people should control its usage in order to be healthy as health is eminently important.


----------



## phz

Hi folks 

I am so glad I have found this thread and I am still yet to finish reading all 600 pages (currently on page 100). I must say I am very grateful for the helpful tips and resources shared by all fellow members. A week ago I did not know what to do with preparation of PTE , now I have a much better idea of the exam and a folder full of resources to work on. 

Like most of you I have made several attempt with IETLS over the years. My earliest attempt on IELTS test was almost ten years ago, for the purpose of getting into universities. In my current situation, an all 7 will get me as far as having my skill assessed and lodge EOI, and an all 8 will get me an affirmative chance of securing an invitation this financial year. So my aim was all 8. After some preparation I achieved all 7, but not all 8.

In the last two year, I have attempted Ielts Academic 4 times, and my scores are as below 

May 2014 - L/R/W/S 8.5/9/ 6/8 
Jan 2015 - L/R/W/S 8/ 8.5/ 6/ 8.5 
Nov 2015 - L/R/W/S 8/8.5/7/7.5
Dec 2015 - L/R/W/S 9/9/7/7.5 

I am yet to understand how my speaking score has dropped to 7.5 giving that I have never got below 8 in speaking for all my previous attempts in ielts that dates back to as early as 2006.

I first heard of PTE in October but was not too sure if it is wise to switch to another test as I was familiar with the format of ietls test. 

I received my latest IELTS test result few days ago and was disappointed to see my writing and speaking score wasn't improving. That's when I decided I will definitely go for PTE-A exam. I bought the gold package from pte website and went through all the questions to get an idea of the format, and I took the mock test A couple of days ago. my result was not very promising. 

Listening---72
Reading ----65
Speaking---56
Writing-----69

enabling skills 

Grammar ---------------90
Oral Fluency ------------46
Pronunciation-----------53
Spelling------------------38
Vocabulary--------------72
Written Discourse------90

So looks like the area the I'm lacking are oral fluency/pronunciation/spelling . Spelling I can understand. I tend to make a lot of mistakes when I type quickly. This is an area I need to improve and during the mock test I didn't check my spelling because I was more focused on getting all the questions done and see my score. But I can speak fluent English and can pronounce clearly. In fact they have always been my main strength in English. 

Another thing about the mock test is that I do find many questions very challenging. Apart from the common hard ones such as Describe images, Retell lecture, etc, for me, I also found myself unable to spell some of the words I heard during listening and keep run into difficult words in reading during fill in blanks. 

Now I am really worried about the real test. I have it set for the second week of January, and I will have to fly to Melbourne to do it ( no slots available for another three months in WA ). So for me, cost of flights and accommodation all adds to the cost of the test, making it a very expensive test. 

I have read on other people's experience shared on this thread and some people have gotten bad score in mock test but good score in real test. I don't know if their situations would apply to me. 

One thing I think might have affected my score on mock test is that I don't actually have a separate microphone, my laptop has one at the bottom half of the keyboard and I spoke into that during the whole test. I tested it before starting and when I lower my head and have my mouth very close to where the microphone is and speak loudly it past the sound test. However, I don't think I spoke very loudly throughout the test and most of the time I probably wasn't close enough to the microphone . I did play back one of my recording during the speaking part to check if it sounded alright, and to me it wasn't too bad. 

However, my questions is that if the quality of sound was the problem, to what extent would it affect my score ? Would it affect all four elements of the score ? Because nothing was over 79 and I am aiming for 80+ ... I hope someone will be able to shade some light here... 

Again thank you very much for everything shared on this thread.


----------



## Abhishu

Paragraph---

Electric trolley cars or trams were once the chief mode of public transportation in the United States. Though they required tracks and electric cables to run, these trolley cars were clean and comfortable. In 1922, auto manufacturer General Motors created a special unit to replace electric trolleys with cars, trucks, and buses. Over the next decade, this group successfully lobbied for laws and regulations that made operating trams more difficult and less profitable. In 1936 General Motors created several front companies for the purpose of purchasing and dismantling the trolley car system. They received substantial investments from Firestone Tire, Standard Oil of California, Phillips Petroleum, and other parties invested in the automotive industry. Some people suspect that these parties wanted to replace trolley cars with buses to make public transportation less desirable, which would then increase automobile sales. The decline of the tram system in North America could be attributed to many things—labor strikes, the Great Depression, regulations that were unfavourable to operators—but perhaps the primary cause was having a group of powerful men from rival sectors of the auto industry working together to ensure its destruction. Fill it up, please.

My Version---------
In 1930 General Motors and it’s group enacted legislation that prevented the trams and electric cars to operate which was major transportation mode earlier in United States, General Motor’s front companies with investors also recycled the old trams and electric cars from market, However, these steps was purposed for increase there automobile sales according to some people.


----------



## maxngo

https://dictation.io/

This is a good tool to tell whether the computer can detect your voice clearly and easily or not.


----------



## Abhishu

Guys.
I have created thread to practice summarize text. Experts pls give your valuable input for each attempt. it will to level up attempters like me.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/943594-pte-summarize-text.html#post9020330


----------



## Abhishu

maxngo said:


> https://dictation.io/
> 
> This is a good tool to tell whether the computer can detect your voice clearly and easily or not.


Thanks Maxngo..
definitely it will help us.


----------



## KV1990

Thinksmart127 said:


> Hi KV1990,
> 
> Could you please share PTE-A Reading material if you have any. I have taken the exam twice so far and getting low score in Reading. It would be great if you provide any tips to get desire score. My target is 65 in each module. Last time I got 55 in reading.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, 

I have used mcmillan test builder book and pte test plus books for reading. Send me your email id if you need link to these books.


----------



## phz

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Abhishu

KV1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have used mcmillan test builder book and pte test plus books for reading. Send me your email id if you need link to these books.


Hi ..Please share on mine email too.
*<SNIP>*
*
Please don't use personal information in your posts - see Rule 4 here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## trinkasharma

pras07 said:


> Yes. Very true. Can you please look at below essay and let me know if it is correct? I was confused with the questioned format.
> 
> Topic: Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
> .


The list of questions circulating around is missing lot of information. Normally questions go like this:

Name any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society. Describe and support your answers with examples.


----------



## trinkasharma

@pras07


pras07 said:


> Yes. Very true. Can you please look at below essay and let me know if it is correct? I was confused with the questioned format.
> 
> Topic: Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
> .



Unquestionably, invention of computer in last century has brought several benefits to the society.

Computer is a recent invention that has brought several benefits to the society.

I wanted to write "recent" somewhere in the essay introduction.


Some commentators think that it has been proven as a boon for any nation, whereas other critics argue that it has many pitfalls.

Maybe "however its critics argue that it has many pitfalls." or "however other argue that it has many pitfalls."


This essay will scrutiny both sides before drawing a logical conclusion.

scrutinise instead of scrutiny


To begin with, many assert that invention of computer brings a myriad of advantages to any country, and the implications of this opinion are clear. 

It can be argued that use of computers is almost ubiquitous and conspicuous in all kinds of industries such as information technology, airlines, healthcare, manufacturing and banks.

Should it not be "manufacturing and banking"?

It can also be taken into account that computers are used in industries for mass production and to avoid human errors.

"It should also". You have been using *IT CAN BE* multiple times. I am not sure if it is bad but perhaps changing one instance can help.


It can be exemplified by CR Company, which produces 5,000 crane pieces every day. 

Maybe 5000 pieces of cranes every day.



Thus, it is clear why many people advocate its benefits.

However, there are plausible counters to this argument. One of them is that more and more people are getting unemployed due to the massive use of computers in small scale industries. 

Besides that, it spreads epidemic cancer diseases among youngsters who use computers excessively.

Recent research, for example, conducted by Reva Inc shows that people who use computers for more than eigth hours per day have 80% more chances of having cancer than those who do not access computer.

For example, Recent research conducted by Reva Inc shows...

Eight is misspelt.


Although the above look reveals the strong evidence of both sides of argument, I tend to believe that invention of computers have revolutionized the whole world.

revolutionized may not go with the scrutinise I have used above.

Neverthless, I urge that people should control its usage in order to be healthy as health is important. 

to be healthy as it is utmost important.


----------



## mahender8

In delhi which centre is best..
pearson or global...


----------



## Abhishu

In the PTE Exam..does system ask the country of candidate as I tried on https://dictation.io/ ..
it only recognize my words when I select my country.

otherwise it was not recognizing the words properly.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> @pras07
> 
> 
> Unquestionably, invention of computer in last century has brought several benefits to the society.
> 
> Computer is a recent invention that has brought several benefits to the society.
> 
> I wanted to write "recent" somewhere in the essay introduction.
> 
> 
> Some commentators think that it has been proven as a boon for any nation, whereas other critics argue that it has many pitfalls.
> 
> Maybe "however its critics argue that it has many pitfalls." or "however other argue that it has many pitfalls."
> 
> 
> This essay will scrutiny both sides before drawing a logical conclusion.
> 
> scrutinise instead of scrutiny
> 
> 
> To begin with, many assert that invention of computer brings a myriad of advantages to any country, and the implications of this opinion are clear.
> 
> It can be argued that use of computers is almost ubiquitous and conspicuous in all kinds of industries such as information technology, airlines, healthcare, manufacturing and banks.
> 
> Should it not be "manufacturing and banking"?
> 
> It can also be taken into account that computers are used in industries for mass production and to avoid human errors.
> 
> "It should also". You have been using *IT CAN BE* multiple times. I am not sure if it is bad but perhaps changing one instance can help.
> 
> 
> It can be exemplified by CR Company, which produces 5,000 crane pieces every day.
> 
> Maybe 5000 pieces of cranes every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, it is clear why many people advocate its benefits.
> 
> However, there are plausible counters to this argument. One of them is that more and more people are getting unemployed due to the massive use of computers in small scale industries.
> 
> Besides that, it spreads epidemic cancer diseases among youngsters who use computers excessively.
> 
> Recent research, for example, conducted by Reva Inc shows that people who use computers for more than eigth hours per day have 80% more chances of having cancer than those who do not access computer.
> 
> For example, Recent research conducted by Reva Inc shows...
> 
> Eight is misspelt.
> 
> 
> Although the above look reveals the strong evidence of both sides of argument, I tend to believe that invention of computers have revolutionized the whole world.
> 
> revolutionized may not go with the scrutinise I have used above.
> 
> Neverthless, I urge that people should control its usage in order to be healthy as health is important.
> 
> to be healthy as it is utmost important.


Thank you very much man for your time to look into it. So format is correct right?


----------



## trinkasharma

Format looks fine. Ryan uses a similar format too.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Going back to an earlier post, there's absolutely no harm in using etc. in academic writing. Personally, I'd write _et cetera_; however, to put etc without a full stop is technically incorrect. Abbreviations that end in a letter other than that with which the entire word ends require a full stop.


----------



## AKKI2133

mahender8 said:


> In delhi which centre is best..
> pearson or global...


Pearson is good and its near to Green Park Metro Station as well


----------



## Abhishu

Guys anyone can confirm the number of essays in exam.


----------



## sunny_australia

Abhishu said:


> Guys anyone can confirm the number of essays in exam.


It depends for me it was 2 essay and 2 summarise text.


----------



## trinkasharma

2 for test A (gold kit)


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Abhishu said:


> Guys anyone can confirm the number of essays in exam.


I think it varies. I had two, but know of people who have reported three.

Nothing to worry about, though; they're generally straightforward topics.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> 2 for test A (gold kit)


You can expect total 4 writing tasks either 2 summaries and 2 essays or 1 summary and 3 essays and time will also vary accordingly. I had got 3 summaries and 1 essay in my first attempt of PTE.


----------



## trinkasharma

Has anyone seen double graphs in PTE-A ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

trinkasharma said:


> Has anyone seen double graphs in PTE-A ?


Yep. Nothing to worry about: if anything, it makes answering a question easier, by providing more information.


----------



## trinkasharma

It is hard for me to read a single graph alone in 25 s.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

trinkasharma said:


> It is hard for me to read a single graph alone in 25 s.


I think a common problem with graphs, for native speakers too, is that people get overwhelmed by what's in front of them. Practise is one thing, absolutely; however, I honestly believe that the best thing when dealing with graphs is keep calm, have a deep breath, and just focus on what is being shown to you.

Unfortunately, this is perhaps one of those things where it doesn't necessarily matter how fluent you are in a language. Reading graphs can be a communication skill in its own right.


----------



## trinkasharma

My struggle will remain the same even if the graphs were to be in my native tongue.


----------



## mahender8

Hi,

Can anyone provide latest discount coupon code .
Is it still PTE2015 or changed....


----------



## trinkasharma

PTE2015 worked for me on 18th Dec.


----------



## Abhishu

Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits
children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors.

Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own
experiences, observations or reading.

-----------------------------


Advertisement in schools has been a controversial issue over the years, some people hold the opinion that these advertisements can bring monetary benefit to school whist other suggest that these can be detrimental to the student's future. I agree with the contention.

To Begin with,lack of proper control over the advertisement content can make the juvenile partisan. During the formative years of students, this is utmost important to create a healthy and educational environment in school premises, advertisement material can be biased as intended and created by commercial players, this can affect the discerning skills of the students.

Furthermore, these advertising companies create attractive and eye catching banners and videos to lure their audience, this can distract the students from their studies. For instance, nowadays, students are more attracted towards the animation characters, cartoons as a result of incessant advertisement on television and always demand their parents to buy the school bags and pens which has printed with those characters. These advertisements not only affect their studies but also prevent their skills to develop.

In summary, advertisements in school have a devastating effect on students, however, the monetary benefit of schools is always there. It can be suggested that schools should refrain from this idea and find some other way to fund their institution.


----------



## trinkasharma

My comments:
Advertisement in schools has been a controversial issue over the years, some people hold the opinion that these advertisements can bring monetary benefit to school whist other suggest that these can be detrimental to the student's future.
This is an extra-long sentence. Also it should be written as “Advertisements in schools have been a”. While has been misspelt too.

I agree with the contention.

It is agreed that the advertisements are a hindrance to the learning process of the students.

To Begin with, lack of proper control over the advertisement content can make the juvenile partisan. 

During the formative years of students, this is utmost important to create a healthy and educational environment in school premises, advertisement material can be biased as intended and created by commercial players, this can affect the discerning skills of the students.

I think it should be “It is utmost important”. Sentence appears to be a bit long.
During the formative years of students, it is utmost important to create a healthy and educational environment in school premises. Advertisement materials are designed to be biased with a commercial agenda and this is bound to negatively affect the discerning skills of the students.

Furthermore, these advertising companies create attractive and eye catching banners and videos to lure their audience, this can distract the students from their studies.

audience which often distracts the students from the studies.

For instance, nowadays, students are more attracted towards the animation characters, cartoons as a result of incessant advertisement on television and always demand their parents to buy the school bags and pens which has printed with those characters. 
Maybe 
“school bags and pens imprinted with these characters.”

These advertisements not only affect their studies but also prevent their skills to develop.

In summary, advertisements in school have a devastating effect on students, however, the monetary benefit of schools is always there.

In summary, Even though there is a monetary benefit , advertisements in school have a devastating effect on students.
It can be suggested that schools should refrain from this idea and find some other way to fund their institution.

Maybe “It is advised”. You have used CAN BE three times in your essay.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

trinkasharma said:


> My comments:
> Advertisement in schools has been a controversial issue over the years, some people hold the opinion that these advertisements can bring monetary benefit to school whist other suggest that these can be detrimental to the student's future.
> This is an extra-long sentence. Also it should be written as “Advertisements in schools have been a”
> I agree with the contention.
> It is agreed that the advertisements are a hindrance to the learning process of the students.
> 
> To Begin with, lack of proper control over the advertisement content can make the juvenile partisan.
> 
> During the formative years of students, this is utmost important to create a healthy and educational environment in school premises, advertisement material can be biased as intended and created by commercial players, this can affect the discerning skills of the students.
> 
> I think it should be “It is utmost important”. Sentence appears to be a bit long.
> During the formative years of students, it is utmost important to create a healthy and educational environment in school premises. Advertisement materials are designed to be biased and have a commercial agenda and this is bound to negatively affect the discerning skills of the students.
> 
> Furthermore, these advertising companies create attractive and eye catching banners and videos to lure their audience, this can distract the students from their studies.
> For instance, nowadays, students are more attracted towards the animation characters, cartoons as a result of incessant advertisement on television and always demand their parents to buy the school bags and pens which has printed with those characters.
> Maybe
> “school bags and pens imprinted with these characters.”
> 
> These advertisements not only affect their studies but also prevent their skills to develop.
> 
> In summary, advertisements in school have a devastating effect on students, however, the monetary benefit of schools is always there.
> 
> In summary, Even though there is a monetary benefit , advertisements in school have a devastating effect on students.
> It can be suggested that schools should refrain from this idea and find some other way to fund their institution.
> 
> Maybe “It is advised”. You have used CAN BE three times in your essay.


Dunno, I'd have referred to "commercial advertising in schools" myself.


----------



## trinkasharma

ScotDownUnder said:


> Dunno, I'd have referred to "commercial advertising in schools" myself.


Means? Should it be written in support of advertisements?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

trinkasharma said:


> Means? Should it be written in support of advertisements?


First sentence of the commentary, just start it with: Commercial advertising in schools, rather than advertisements.

The adverts are clearly commercial, as the suggestion is they be used to create some fiscal stimulus for educational establishments.


----------



## trinkasharma

And what about the remaining portions? Are they OK?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

trinkasharma said:


> And what about the remaining portions? Are they OK?


Just slight things that I would consider slips. I'm about to make some dinner, so can respond more fully later (prod me if I forget). The key one that stands out is: "It is of utmost importance". I think what I saw just suggested "Is utmost importance"(?).

I'm really nitpicking, though. Happy to sit and read through a few, absolutely... Might have to sobre up a little first. Damn these festive periods. 

If you want to post a couple more this evening, and drop me a private message, I'm happy to review and critique in the morning. That said, do remember I can make mistakes from time to time, myself


----------



## sunny_australia

ScotDownUnder said:


> Just slight things that I would consider slips. I'm about to make some dinner, so can respond more fully later (prod me if I forget). The key one that stands out is: "It is of utmost importance". I think what I saw just suggested "Is utmost importance"(?).
> 
> I'm really nitpicking, though. Happy to sit and read through a few, absolutely... Might have to sobre up a little first. Damn these festive periods.
> 
> If you want to post a couple more this evening, and drop me a private message, I'm happy to review and critique in the morning. That said, do remember I can make mistakes from time to time, myself



Nice use of the word critique.


----------



## trinkasharma

sunny_australia said:


> Nice use of the word critique.



Hi Sunny, did you take your test on 19 Dec? It is written as DeV here.
Are you still waiting for the results?


----------



## trinkasharma

sunny_australia said:


> Nice use of the word critique.


Hi Sunny, did you take your test on 19 Dec? It is written as DeV here.
Are you still waiting for the results?


----------



## vivsontime

Guys...
It should go like an Oscar speech but I will keep it short.
Finally got the desire scores..after 6 previous PTE attempts

LRWS 68-65-65-86

Thanks all the members for their support.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny_australia

Yes i am still waiting for result.


----------



## sunny_australia

vivsontime said:


> Guys...
> It should go like an Oscar speech but I will keep it short.
> Finally got the desire scores..after 6 previous PTE attempts
> 
> LRWS 68-65-65-86
> 
> Thanks all the members for their support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk





trinkasharma said:


> Hi Sunny, did you take your test on 19 Dec? It is written as DeV here.
> Are you still waiting for the results?


Dev is typo


----------



## phz

I have a question regarding listening 

In some of the questions where you are required to write down what you hear in listening , what if there is a word you don't know how to spell correctly ? What's the best thing to do here ? - leave that word blank, write another word which has similar meaning, or spell it the best possible way you can according to the sound ? What if you can not even guess the meaning of a unfamiliar word in a sentence in dictation, such as a noun. you've never heard before, what to do in this situation ? 

I've never had this issue with IELTS listening, but from doing mock test A and sample questions on PTE website I encountered few unfamiliar words ... 

Please help ..


----------



## Rab nawaz

ScotDownUnder said:


> Wouldn't say they're 'difficult' words; however, used properly, they should help you demonstrate a strong vocabulary:
> 
> Incomprehensible
> Concurrently
> Inconsequentially
> Peripatetically
> Invidious
> Salubrious
> Commensurate
> Predicated
> Diffident
> Unanimously
> Rhetorically
> Precociously
> Surreptitiously
> Erstwhile
> Vicariously
> 
> I just thought of those at random, but they seem a broad enough collection that you should be able to find a way of worming them into a PTE test at some point.


Very precise words, one must have strong grip before putting these words in essay.


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> I have a question regarding listening
> 
> In some of the questions where you are required to write down what you hear in listening , what if there is a word you don't know how to spell correctly ? What's the best thing to do here ? - leave that word blank, write another word which has similar meaning, or spell it the best possible way you can according to the sound ? What if you can not even guess the meaning of a unfamiliar word in a sentence in dictation, such as a noun. you've never heard before, what to do in this situation ?
> 
> I've never had this issue with IELTS listening, but from doing mock test A and sample questions on PTE website I encountered few unfamiliar words ...
> 
> Please help ..


I could not spell exacerbated in Test A. I knew what the word meant and also knew that I am misspelling it (I had a desktop next to me) but I still got a 90 in spelling. Perhaps PTE overlooks first 5 mistakes.

I will write a similar sounding word in this case. No blanks and no synonyms.


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> I could not spell exacerbated in Test A. I knew what the word meant and also knew that I am misspelling it (I had a desktop next to me) but I still got a 90 in spelling. Perhaps PTE overlooks first 5 mistakes.
> 
> I will write a similar sounding word in this case. No blanks and no synonyms.


That's interesting ! Also I don't know what score would a spelling in dictation part would reduce, listening, writing or spelling ? What did you get for your listening and writing ? 

I remember there were several other words I couldn't spell. This is frustrating especially no one knows what kind of vocabulary they would encounter in the real test ..


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> This is a good tool to tell whether the computer can detect your voice clearly and easily or not.



I have tried the voice recognition website and tried to read a few sentences for it to recognise my speech, and it misinterpret 50% of what I said ... I tried to read slowly with each individual words pronounced precisely, putting my mouth closer to my built-in mic, speak louder .. results vary but no where near accurate. When I try it on my phone, it simply doesn't work. So I'm guessing either I have a big problem with my pronunciation that I didn't know of or try with a better mic.

Has anyone else use this website to practice reading out-loud? Can you share you experience ?


----------



## maxngo

phz said:


> I have tried the voice recognition website and tried to read a few sentences for it to recognise my speech, and it misinterpret 50% of what I said ... I tried to read slowly with each individual words pronounced precisely, putting my mouth closer to my built-in mic, speak louder .. results vary but no where near accurate. When I try it on my phone, it simply doesn't work. So I'm guessing either I have a big problem with my pronunciation that I didn't know of or try with a better mic.
> 
> Has anyone else use this website to practice reading out-loud? Can you share you experience ?


I got around 80% recorded correctly.

How much studies are you guys doing everyday ?:juggle:


----------



## maxngo

I am so tempted to reschedule my exam to 31st Dec Thursday instead of Tuesday 5th jan ..... Its 80$


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> I got around 80% recorded correctly.
> 
> How much studies are you guys doing everyday ?:juggle:


I get 80%-90% correct if I speak very closely into the my built-in microphone, like literally putting my mouth next to it. However sometimes it still messes up badly when I read quickly through phrases. 

I am currently spending most of my free time on this test. It involves reading this thread, going through the tips I collected online and reading articles outloud as a way of practice speaking. That's more than 6 hours/day on my days off and 1-2 hours/day on work days. ( Yeah... I don't have a life... ).


----------



## maxngo

I am studying 10,11 hours per day......


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> I am studying 10,11 hours per day......


Wow ! You are very dedicated !


----------



## kaju

phz said:


> I get 80%-90% correct if I speak very closely into the my built-in microphone, like literally putting my mouth next to it. However sometimes it still messes up badly when I read quickly through phrases.
> 
> I am currently spending most of my free time on this test. It involves reading this thread, going through the tips I collected online and reading articles outloud as a way of practice speaking. That's more than 6 hours/day on my days off and 1-2 hours/day on work days. ( Yeah... I don't have a life... ).


I thought I'd try it - I'm a natural English speaker, and fairly unaccented by Australian standards as I have spent time in the UK and Europe. 

It's very hard to assess your own pronunciation and accent - if other people have understood you perfectly well for years, you have no reason to doubt you can speak English well - except.... often they, and you, don't - you're all simply used to your version of English. 

Just saying this can be a real affront to many people - they are convinced that they speak English perfectly, and sometimes their ego won't let them accept that it could be true - in truth though, they may speak "their" English very well, but that is not standard English - for example, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English#Spelling_pronunciation 

It's entirely natural to slip back to your "normal" English when you read out loud rapidly, you may really have to focus on that, as talking even slightly differently than we usually do is not something that any of us are used to. I do the same thing in German - I'm pretty fluent, but I actually have a mild accent and say a few words ever so slightly differently which people do notice - they think I am from Berlin because of that. 

I have a lot of experience talking to people of very many nationalities, with and without interpreters. I have found that sometimes, even with people with a lot of English experience, even for those who have spoken it since a child, some can still be difficult to understand due to accents, speech rhythm, grammar, unusual word usage, colloquialisms, and local idioms not used in standard English. It's very common to see one or more of these things with speakers of Indian English. 

I know you're from China - it's likely that the same issues, or at least some of them, apply there too, in differing amounts. 

It's been interesting to read some of the "corrected" essays in this thread - the corrections are mostly right, but a lot of errors are still missed - because the person correcting makes some of the same errors as the original writer - often because those errors are not errors in English as it is often spoken in their country! 

Using a $30 headset, I tried the dictation on Chrome with several sentences. I made one slight error, as I'm not used to trying to read something fairly continuously, and to do so evenly. However, in all other respects I had no errors whatsoever, whether I spoke fairly slowly, or quite a lot faster.

Try and speak clearly, don't rush too much - keep each word distinct and separate, even if only with a gap of a few micro-seconds, and say the whole word, especially the end of it. Try to speak fairly neutrally, that is, without any major rise or fall in inflections. And perhaps compare yourself with native English-speakers, and not those from your own country, however good they may seem, and whichever country you are from. 

Good luck!


----------



## pras07

maxngo said:


> I am studying 10,11 hours per day......


What are you studying 10-11 hours each day?


----------



## Abhishu

maxngo said:


> I got around 80% recorded correctly.
> 
> How much studies are you guys doing everyday ?:juggle:


If we select the country like in my case India.. it will recognise more than 90%. but while selecting other countries, it wont recognise.



I also asked the same in above threads.. how it will be in Exam.


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> I get 80%-90% correct if I speak very closely into the my built-in microphone, like literally putting my mouth next to it. However sometimes it still messes up badly when I read quickly through phrases.
> 
> I am currently spending most of my free time on this test. It involves reading this thread, going through the tips I collected online and reading articles outloud as a way of practice speaking. That's more than 6 hours/day on my days off and 1-2 hours/day on work days. ( Yeah... I don't have a life... ).


You can buy a 3-4$ headphone or you can try setting your microphone gain to be higher.

Try this


----------



## trinkasharma

Abhishu said:


> If we select the country like in my case India.. it will recognise more than 90%. but while selecting other countries, it wont recognise.
> 
> 
> 
> I also asked the same in above threads.. how it will be in Exam.


Try this. He is Indian too.


----------



## theskyisalive

Just back from the PTE test, difficulty level was more or less the same as mock tests. There were 8 people in the cramped room though , and the noise was disturbing. 2-5 mistakes can be attributed to my loud neighbour who had to read out loud even the summarize sections! Didn't feel the need to take the 10 minute break and was done in 2 hrs 15 minutes


Fingers crossed!


----------



## maxngo

Congratulations.

Could i ask you a question.

In Speaking, read aloud and Repeat sentence, did you just click next after finishing your answer? Or did you wait for 3 seconds until when the bar turned "Completed" ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Could i ask you a question.
> 
> In Speaking, read aloud and Repeat sentence, did you just click next after finishing your answer? Or did you wait for 3 seconds until when the bar turned "Completed" ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


i waited till the bar showed 'completed'. There was so much noise in the room that the microphone was not detecting the 3s silence at times, and I literally had to cover the mic with my hands for it to detect silence 

i got 2 essays, one was argumentative, the other was to discuss pros and cons.


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> i waited till the bar showed 'completed'. There was so much noise in the room that the microphone was not detecting the 3s silence at times, and I literally had to cover the mic with my hands for it to detect silence
> 
> i got 2 essays, one was argumentative, the other was to discuss pros and cons.


OMG!!!
Where you gave exam in Chopras or Pearson center? 
Were repeat sentences lengthy and tough?


----------



## maxngo

Thanks a lot for your reply.

During my last test, the mic completely failed to detect any 3second silence. And having been informed by fellow test takers that in order to make sure the answers are saved , i sat there and waited for every single question to run until the last second. Thus i missed 11 short answer questions in Speaking.

This time i have to cover my mic then. Maybe last time i put my mic very close to my mouth so it kept detecting my breath maybe.

How did you cover your mic? By using two palms and cover up ?

Thanks


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> During my last test, the mic completely failed to detect any 3second silence. And having been informed by fellow test takers that in order to make sure the answers are saved , i sat there and waited for every single question to run until the last second. Thus i missed 11 short answer questions in Speaking.
> 
> This time i have to cover my mic then. Maybe last time i put my mic very close to my mouth so it kept detecting my breath maybe.
> 
> How did you cover your mic? By using two palms and cover up ?
> 
> Thanks


i covered the mic with my palms, my test center was at pearson's


----------



## phz

kaju said:


> I thought I'd try it - I'm a natural English speaker, and fairly unaccented by Australian standards as I have spent time in the UK and Europe.
> 
> It's very hard to assess your own pronunciation and accent - if other people have understood you perfectly well for years, you have no reason to doubt you can speak English well - except.... often they, and you, don't - you're all simply used to your version of English.
> 
> Just saying this can be a real affront to many people - they are convinced that they speak English perfectly, and sometimes their ego won't let them accept that it could be true - in truth though, they may speak "their" English very well, but that is not standard English - for example, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_English#Spelling_pronunciation
> 
> It's entirely natural to slip back to your "normal" English when you read out loud rapidly, you may really have to focus on that, as talking even slightly differently than we usually do is not something that any of us are used to. I do the same thing in German - I'm pretty fluent, but I actually have a mild accent and say a few words ever so slightly differently which people do notice - they think I am from Berlin because of that.
> 
> I have a lot of experience talking to people of very many nationalities, with and without interpreters. I have found that sometimes, even with people with a lot of English experience, even for those who have spoken it since a child, some can still be difficult to understand due to accents, speech rhythm, grammar, unusual word usage, colloquialisms, and local idioms not used in standard English. It's very common to see one or more of these things with speakers of Indian English.
> 
> I know you're from China - it's likely that the same issues, or at least some of them, apply there too, in differing amounts.
> 
> It's been interesting to read some of the "corrected" essays in this thread - the corrections are mostly right, but a lot of errors are still missed - because the person correcting makes some of the same errors as the original writer - often because those errors are not errors in English as it is often spoken in their country!
> 
> Using a $30 headset, I tried the dictation on Chrome with several sentences. I made one slight error, as I'm not used to trying to read something fairly continuously, and to do so evenly. However, in all other respects I had no errors whatsoever, whether I spoke fairly slowly, or quite a lot faster.
> 
> Try and speak clearly, don't rush too much - keep each word distinct and separate, even if only with a gap of a few micro-seconds, and say the whole word, especially the end of it. Try to speak fairly neutrally, that is, without any major rise or fall in inflections. And perhaps compare yourself with native English-speakers, and not those from your own country, however good they may seem, and whichever country you are from.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much for sharing your experience! I listened to some of my recordings and notice the way I pronounce some words sounds different from the rest of my speech, especially the ones I don't use much in my daily speech. So I think I need to practice read outloud more. 

I actually don't have any speakers from my own country to compare to - I don't actually know any of them, and the ones I know don't speak much English. I have a slight Australian accent when I talk with people casually and I pronounce words the English way mostly when I do presentations. So When I change the country down the bottom of the recording page from Australia to UK, the accuracy of dictation increased by quite a bit. Unfortunately there isn't one that says English - China/Asia, otherwise I can determine which accent recognition suits me best. 
Actually after reading your response I asked my Australian housemates to read into that dictation website to see if it would make any difference - it didn't. So I'll buy an actual mic and try again tomorrow. 

I totally agree with you on accents - I work in customer service here in Australia and have encountered numerous accents. Some accents are harder to understand than others. But since PTE says it is designed to recognise different kinds of accents, as long as it is clearly spoken and able to be understood by everyday folks(my understanding),an accent shouldn't matter at all to their test scoring. I mean I can understand 99% of the customers really well (not just at basic communication level), I would assume their AI system can at least understand accents as well as I do.


----------



## phz

Abhishu said:


> If we select the country like in my case India.. it will recognise more than 90%. but while selecting other countries, it wont recognise.
> 
> 
> 
> I also asked the same in above threads.. how it will be in Exam.


Yes the website seem to be able to recognise your accent if you select English - (your country).


----------



## phz

theskyisalive said:


> i waited till the bar showed 'completed'. There was so much noise in the room that the microphone was not detecting the 3s silence at times, and I literally had to cover the mic with my hands for it to detect silence
> 
> i got 2 essays, one was argumentative, the other was to discuss pros and cons.


I noticed that in practice test and sample questions, the recorder has a 'stop' button and a 'pause' button. So when you finished speaking you can simply click the button to stop the recoding and click next. Would the real test has those ?


----------



## pras07

Just wondering how to pronounce words which have same pronunciation such as 'once and ones' or 'too and two'


----------



## trinkasharma

pras07 said:


> Just wondering how to pronounce words which have same pronunciation such as 'once and ones' or 'too and two'


There is no difference between the to/two/too.

Source: https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/once. ones. two. too. to 

Click the speaker icon and check yourself.


----------



## sunny_australia

*Result*

Hi 

I got my result L-70,R-60,S-73,W-66


----------



## sunny_australia

sunny_australia said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my result L-70,R-60,S-73,W-66



Need to work hard, Guys any tips for reading.
Can you please let me know,which questions counts for reading.


----------



## sunny_australia

Any body getting below error while opening test score.

A program error occurred
12/29/2015 11:03:06.703 : www3.pearsonvue.com

:noidea:


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

*Suggestion*
If you have gone through IELTS Exam for a few times and not getting required score, you must be thinking about going for PTE-A Exam. If you are getting two or three 7s and one 6.5, I recommend retrying IELTS as you are almost there. Its just a matter or 1 or 2 more tries. Going for PTE will require a brand new effort from scratch.
So, if your marks are not bad in IELTS and you are missing by 0.5, then keep trying again and again. 
I recommend PET for people who are missing their IELTS target with a big margin.


----------



## maxngo

Congratulations Sunny.

I later knew that my results had been delayed 2,3 days due to me having created 2 accounts. 

Had I sent the inquiry email to Pearson team earlier to delete the other profile, I would have received my results within a day or so just as anybody else.


----------



## trinkasharma

sunny_australia said:


> Need to work hard, Guys any tips for reading.
> Can you please let me know,which questions counts for reading.


Sunny, your scores are fairly low in reading (66%). That means you need to practice more in multiple sections in reading.

Perhaps you need to check out old IELTS A questions as often there is a decent overlap.


----------



## theskyisalive

YESSS, I did it!

got the results just now--its overall L/R/S/W-90/90/90/90

enabling skills--all 90s, except vocab which is at 89!

Thanks all for your support, this forum has been a great companion so far!!!


----------



## maxngo

O M G congratsss


----------



## maxngo

Hi skyalive, are you an Indian that were born in an english speaking family ?

Coz im aware that there are a number of Indians who were raised completely in english


----------



## sharmaiitd

theskyisalive said:


> YESSS, I did it!
> 
> got the results just now--its overall L/R/S/W-90/90/90/90
> 
> enabling skills--all 90s, except vocab which is at 89!
> 
> Thanks all for your support, this forum has been a great companion so far!!!


Lots of Congratulationss..

Could you please give some tips regarding speaking and reading section.. Thanks.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Hi skyalive, are you an Indian that were born in an english speaking family ?
> 
> Coz im aware that there are a number of Indians who were raised completely in english


I am very much an Indian born in a Hindi+Bengali speaking family. My parents rarely speak to me in English at home, neither does my wife now(even though she speaks all the time while I hardly speak ) . But yes,I work in an IT firm and need to speak in English with teammates and customers all across the globe who have varying accents-maybe, that helps. If it's useful; I also come from a small town in the eastern part of India where literacy rates are one of the lowest(MS Dhoni was a junior at school)

If you ask me for tips, I'll repeat what I said before- listen to podcasts and australian radio stations regularly, read english articles(the ones with higher level of english...if in India read the Hindu newspaper) and don't just read, try to summarize to yourself what you've just read. And when you write essays or summarize text, feel free to sprinkle your text with all kinds of unfamiliar/difficult english words, though make sure your grammer is correct while doing so. 

Last but not the least, do visit expatforum regularly for tips and experiences!


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> YESSS, I did it!
> 
> got the results just now--its overall L/R/S/W-90/90/90/90
> 
> enabling skills--all 90s, except vocab which is at 89!
> 
> Thanks all for your support, this forum has been a great companion so far!!!


Heartily congratulations man for your tremendous achievement. I wish if you could get one more mark to achieve a record


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> I am very much an Indian born in a Hindi+Bengali speaking family. My parents rarely speak to me in English at home, neither does my wife now(even though she speaks all the time while I hardly speak ) . But yes,I work in an IT firm and need to speak in English with teammates and customers all across the globe who have varying accents-maybe, that helps. If it's useful; I also come from a small town in the eastern part of India where literacy rates are one of the lowest(MS Dhoni was a junior at school)
> 
> If you ask me for tips, I'll repeat what I said before- listen to podcasts and australian radio stations regularly, read english articles(the ones with higher level of english...if in India read the Hindu newspaper) and don't just read, try to summarize to yourself what you've just read. And when you write essays or summarize text, feel free to sprinkle your text with all kinds of unfamiliar/difficult english words, though make sure your grammer is correct while doing so.
> 
> Last but not the least, do visit expatforum regularly for tips and experiences!


I am also from corner of North-East India and somewhat same situation as yours. Would you mind in PMing your contact number to discuss and sort out some confusion for my upcoming exams?


----------



## Rhea2015

*PTE information*

Hi,

I have appeared for PTE-Academinc that is the requirement for the Australia Immigration.
The exam is objective type and the result is very fast.
You would have to Book the exam and the center from pearsonpte dot com.
The amount is Approx Rs.10500/- depends on $ value.

I had received my scores within 48 hours.The exam is doable and there are a lot of video guide in youtube for reference.

All the Best !!

- Rhea


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> I am so tempted to reschedule my exam to 31st Dec Thursday instead of Tuesday 5th jan ..... Its 80$


Have you rescheduled the exam to 31st? I was thinking the same then decided to go for 5th.


----------



## parthvi

sunny_australia said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my result L-70,R-60,S-73,W-66


Hi Sunny,

Great effort! just bit more push for reading, and you will almost there. Could you please share your enabling score as well?


----------



## maxngo

parthvi said:


> Have you rescheduled the exam to 31st? I was thinking the same then decided to go for 5th.


i Didnt reschedule.

I will be taking at PLT Clifton on 5th

You at pearson? Is this your 2nd attempt


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> i Didnt reschedule.
> 
> I will be taking at PLT Clifton on 5th
> 
> You at pearson? Is this your 2nd attempt


This is my third attempt taking at PLT on 5th.


----------



## theskyisalive

Here are some commonly mispronounced words(with due credits to various sources from the internet, unfortunately don't remember the sources). This should be helpful for people struggling with speaking skills-

Mispronounced words

Almond: This dry fruit is pronounced as Ah-mund, (pronunciation of u as in sun). L is silent. You should not pronounce it as Aal-mund.
Bury: It is pronounced as Be-ri, the same as berry. And not Beu-ri or Burr-ri.
Dengue: This disease is pronounced as Den-gee (pronunciation of ‘gee’ as in cheese). You should not pronounce it as Den-goo.
Dessert: It is pronounced as dizz-urt, (pronunciation of u as in sun). And not as des-ert which is a barren land.
Schedule: According to US English, sked-jule is the correct pronunciation for this word. According to British English, shed-yool is the correct pronunciation.
Zebra: According to US English. the sound of the letter ‘Z’ is ‘Zee’. So, Zee-bra. (pronunciaiton of ee as in tree). But according to British English, it can be Zeb-ra. (pronunciation of Zeb as in egg).
Niche: In US English, it can be pronounced as Nee-sh (pronunciation of Nee as in tree). But according to British English, it is pronounced as Nitch (as in switch).
Bowl: It is pronounced as bo-hl (pronunciation of o as in roll). Not as ba-ool which is wrong.
Euler: It is pronounced as Oiler. And not as Yuler/Yular which is wrong.
Truth: It is pronounced as troo-th (as in boo) and not tru-th.
Epitome: It is generally pronounced as ep-i-tome (as in foam) But the correct pronunciation is ep-i-tummy.
Develop: The correct pronunciation is D+vay+lupp, and not as Day+vay+lupp.
Pizza: The correct pronunciation is peet-zuh, (peet pronounced as in wheat). And not Pi-za.
Monk: It should be pronounced as muhngk as in drunk. It is often mispronounced as mawnk (mon as in Montreal).
Genre: The correct pronunciation is Zhon-ruh, (Zh is a sound as in vision, and ruh as in umbrella). It is often mispronounced as Jen-ner.
Quote: The correct pronunciation is kwo-te. It is often pronounced as coat which is wrong.
Sour: The correct pronunciation is sower (as in power). It is often pronounced as saar which is wrong.
Quinoa: The correct pronunciation is keen-wah. It is often pronounced as keenoah which is incorrect.
Ethyl, methyl: The correct pronunciation is A-thil, mey-thil. (thil as in hill) But these words are often pronounced as eethail, meethail (aail as in ice).
Porsche: The correct pronunciation is Por-shuh. It is often mispronounced as porsh.
Salon: It should be pronounced as sa-lon, (sa as in Apple, lon as in John) It is often pronounced as suh-loon which is incorrect.
Police: The correct pronunciation is Puh-leece. It is often mispronounced as Poo-leece.
Chauvinism: The correct pronunciation is shoh-vuh-niz-uh-m. It is mispronounced as chow-vi-ni-zum.
Coupon: The correct pronunciation is Koo-pon (pon as in pawn). It is often mispronounced as koo-pun (pronunciation of u as in sun).
Gauge: The correct pronunciation is gayj. It is often mispronounced as gauj.
Raspberry: The correct pronunciation is Raz-ber-ee. The fruit is often pronounced as rasp-berry which is incorrect, the P should be silent. .
Cocoa: It should be pronounced as koh-koh and not koh-koh-wa.
Capris: The correct pronunciation is Kuh-preez and not cape-reese.
Victuals: The correct pronunciation is vittles. It is often pronounced as vik-choo-uls which is incorrect.
Plumber: Its correct pronunciation is plume(r) with b silent.
aegis – The ae in this word is pronounced /ee/. Say EE-JIS/, not /ay-jis/. In mythology the “aegis” is associated especially with the goddess Athene. It is her shield with the Gorgon’s head on it.
cache – The word is of French origin, but it does not end with an accented syllable. A cache is a hiding place or something that is being hidden: a cache of supplies; a cache of money; a cache of drugs. Say /KASH/, not /ka-shay/.
cavalry – This word refers to troops that fight on horseback. Say /KAV-UL-RY/, not /kal-vuh-ry/. NOTE:Calvary refers the place where Jesus was crucified and IS pronounced /kal-vuh-ry/.)
heinous – People unfamiliar with the TV show Law and Order: S.V.U. may not know that heinous has two syllables. (The show begins with this sentence: “In the criminal justice system, sexually based offenses are considered especially heinous.”) Say /HAY-NUS/, not /heen-i-us/
hierarchy – The word has four syllables. Say /HI -ER-AR-KY,/ not /hi-ar-ky/
jewellery – The word has three syllables. Say /JEW-EL-RY/, not /jew-el-er-y/. The pronunciation /jewl-ry/ is common but not correct, as it removes one syllable from the word.
medieval – The word has four syllables. The first E may be pronounced either short [med] or long [meed]. Say /MED-EE-EEVAL/ or /MEE-DEE-EEVAL/, not /meed-eval/.
prescription – Note the prefix PRE- in this word. Say /PRE-SCRIP-TION/, not /per- scrip-tion/ or /pro-scrip-tion/.
vehicle – Although there is an H in the word, to pronounce it is to sound hicky. Say /VEE-IKL/, not /vee-Hikl/.
nuptial	(NUP-shul)	
minuscule	(MIN-uh-skyool)
casualty - ka-zoo-al-tee - person killed in war or accident
causality -kao-zaa-litee - relationship between cause and effect


----------



## theskyisalive

Describe Image/Graph/Chart Strategy:

This graph/chart/image illustrates the variation of x with respect to y. (line chart/bar graph/tornado graph/scatter graph)<—use these terms

On the vertical axis we have <title1> varying from <a> to <b> while
The horizontal axis depicts the values of <title2> ranging from <c> to <d>
As we can see in the graph, (steady/dramatic/steep/sharp/gradual/fluctuating)
-talk about the trend in one or two lines
-if there are two or more lines - talk about positive/negative correlation
Hence one can conclude that that the relationship between x and y <summarize the trends>

If it is a pie chart, talk about proportions.

-This pie chart depict the proportions of ‘title’ between the years ranging from <a> to <b>
-As we can see the largest slice corresponds to <x> which means the highest percentage of <title> was for <x>
-On the other hand, the smallest slice represents <y> which has the lowest value among all <titles>
-u, v and w are at <count1>, <count2> and <count3> respectively

If it is an image:

1-on the left hand side of the image, we see ...
2-on the right hand side of the image, we see
3- the bottom left depicts …
.. and so on

If it is a process/life cycle:

-The process illustrates/depicts/shows the cycle of how…
describe what happens in step-1
describe what happens in step-2…and so on
conclude that the process is then repeated again


Bottomline is: don’t try to cover each and every point, its not possible in 40 seconds-keep your speech simple and clear and limited to 4-6 lines, Once you have spoken for more than 30 seconds just finish your sentence and stop.


----------



## hector11

Gave my Exam on 29/12/2015. I am delighted to receive a successful report. 

Scores are published within two days (30/12/2015 EOD)

L/R/S/W - 75/77/74/75


----------



## trinkasharma

I took Test B last night and ended up with 
Listening82
Reading84
Speaking73
Writing81

I took my real PTE today. I made few mistakes that I realised on spot but was unable to fix.
Unfortunately they were made in speaking section as well. Let us see.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

theskyisalive said:


> YESSS, I did it!
> 
> got the results just now--its overall L/R/S/W-90/90/90/90
> 
> enabling skills--all 90s, except vocab which is at 89!
> 
> Thanks all for your support, this forum has been a great companion so far!!!


Great SCORE!
Commendable


----------



## sunny_australia

theskyisalive said:


> YESSS, I did it!
> 
> got the results just now--its overall L/R/S/W-90/90/90/90
> 
> enabling skills--all 90s, except vocab which is at 89!
> 
> Thanks all for your support, this forum has been a great companion so far!!!


Well Done, Buddy! You are an inspiration for other.
Can you please throw some light on your reading preparation.


----------



## sunny_australia

Hi Parthvi 

My enabling scores are as follow:
Oral Fluency 58
Grammar 65
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 78


----------



## sk804

Finally......after 5 attempt.... cleared on Dot! 

L/R/S/W - 68/68/73/65


thanks a lot to all the members here and best of luck.
will post my inputs soon.


----------



## maxngo

parthvi said:


> This is my third attempt taking at PLT on 5th.


So we are taking at the same centre? What time is yours?

I just feel its like ages to my test dates.. Cancelled work this whole week just for studies .. Cant wait till Im done


----------



## Rab nawaz

theskyisalive said:


> Here are some commonly mispronounced words(with due credits to various sources from the internet, unfortunately don't remember the sources). This should be helpful for people struggling with speaking skills-
> 
> Mispronounced words
> 
> Almond: This dry fruit is pronounced as Ah-mund, (pronunciation of u as in sun). L is silent. You should not pronounce it as Aal-mund.
> Bury: It is pronounced as Be-ri, the same as berry. And not Beu-ri or Burr-ri.
> Dengue: This disease is pronounced as Den-gee (pronunciation of ‘gee’ as in cheese). You should not pronounce it as Den-goo.
> Dessert: It is pronounced as dizz-urt, (pronunciation of u as in sun). And not as des-ert which is a barren land.
> Schedule: According to US English, sked-jule is the correct pronunciation for this word. According to British English, shed-yool is the correct pronunciation.
> Zebra: According to US English. the sound of the letter ‘Z’ is ‘Zee’. So, Zee-bra. (pronunciaiton of ee as in tree). But according to British English, it can be Zeb-ra. (pronunciation of Zeb as in egg).
> Niche: In US English, it can be pronounced as Nee-sh (pronunciation of Nee as in tree). But according to British English, it is pronounced as Nitch (as in switch).
> Bowl: It is pronounced as bo-hl (pronunciation of o as in roll). Not as ba-ool which is wrong.
> Euler: It is pronounced as Oiler. And not as Yuler/Yular which is wrong.
> Truth: It is pronounced as troo-th (as in boo) and not tru-th.
> Epitome: It is generally pronounced as ep-i-tome (as in foam) But the correct pronunciation is ep-i-tummy.
> Develop: The correct pronunciation is D+vay+lupp, and not as Day+vay+lupp.
> Pizza: The correct pronunciation is peet-zuh, (peet pronounced as in wheat). And not Pi-za.
> Monk: It should be pronounced as muhngk as in drunk. It is often mispronounced as mawnk (mon as in Montreal).
> Genre: The correct pronunciation is Zhon-ruh, (Zh is a sound as in vision, and ruh as in umbrella). It is often mispronounced as Jen-ner.
> Quote: The correct pronunciation is kwo-te. It is often pronounced as coat which is wrong.
> Sour: The correct pronunciation is sower (as in power). It is often pronounced as saar which is wrong.
> Quinoa: The correct pronunciation is keen-wah. It is often pronounced as keenoah which is incorrect.
> Ethyl, methyl: The correct pronunciation is A-thil, mey-thil. (thil as in hill) But these words are often pronounced as eethail, meethail (aail as in ice).
> Porsche: The correct pronunciation is Por-shuh. It is often mispronounced as porsh.
> Salon: It should be pronounced as sa-lon, (sa as in Apple, lon as in John) It is often pronounced as suh-loon which is incorrect.
> Police: The correct pronunciation is Puh-leece. It is often mispronounced as Poo-leece.
> Chauvinism: The correct pronunciation is shoh-vuh-niz-uh-m. It is mispronounced as chow-vi-ni-zum.
> Coupon: The correct pronunciation is Koo-pon (pon as in pawn). It is often mispronounced as koo-pun (pronunciation of u as in sun).
> Gauge: The correct pronunciation is gayj. It is often mispronounced as gauj.
> Raspberry: The correct pronunciation is Raz-ber-ee. The fruit is often pronounced as rasp-berry which is incorrect, the P should be silent. .
> Cocoa: It should be pronounced as koh-koh and not koh-koh-wa.
> Capris: The correct pronunciation is Kuh-preez and not cape-reese.
> Victuals: The correct pronunciation is vittles. It is often pronounced as vik-choo-uls which is incorrect.
> Plumber: Its correct pronunciation is plume(r) with b silent.
> aegis – The ae in this word is pronounced /ee/. Say EE-JIS/, not /ay-jis/. In mythology the “aegis” is associated especially with the goddess Athene. It is her shield with the Gorgon’s head on it.
> cache – The word is of French origin, but it does not end with an accented syllable. A cache is a hiding place or something that is being hidden: a cache of supplies; a cache of money; a cache of drugs. Say /KASH/, not /ka-shay/.
> cavalry – This word refers to troops that fight on horseback. Say /KAV-UL-RY/, not /kal-vuh-ry/. NOTE:Calvary refers the place where Jesus was crucified and IS pronounced /kal-vuh-ry/.)
> heinous – People unfamiliar with the TV show Law and Order: S.V.U. may not know that heinous has two syllables. (The show begins with this sentence: “In the criminal justice system, sexually based offenses are considered especially heinous.”) Say /HAY-NUS/, not /heen-i-us/
> hierarchy – The word has four syllables. Say /HI -ER-AR-KY,/ not /hi-ar-ky/
> jewellery – The word has three syllables. Say /JEW-EL-RY/, not /jew-el-er-y/. The pronunciation /jewl-ry/ is common but not correct, as it removes one syllable from the word.
> medieval – The word has four syllables. The first E may be pronounced either short [med] or long [meed]. Say /MED-EE-EEVAL/ or /MEE-DEE-EEVAL/, not /meed-eval/.
> prescription – Note the prefix PRE- in this word. Say /PRE-SCRIP-TION/, not /per- scrip-tion/ or /pro-scrip-tion/.
> vehicle – Although there is an H in the word, to pronounce it is to sound hicky. Say /VEE-IKL/, not /vee-Hikl/.
> nuptial	(NUP-shul)
> minuscule	(MIN-uh-skyool)
> casualty - ka-zoo-al-tee - person killed in war or accident
> causality -kao-zaa-litee - relationship between cause and effect


With due respect there isnt anything like that. Secondly, all of the aforementioned seems pointlesss for me, as i never followed any of them ever in my life. Most of the words u have mentioned above, I always pronounce normal witout following these tips.


My score in Speaking ::: 77/89/90/90


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> So we are taking at the same centre? What time is yours?
> 
> I just feel its like ages to my test dates.. Cancelled work this whole week just for studies .. Cant wait till Im done


Same here, I am feeling like it is been a long time since I got my last result. Preparing so hard daily in order to get 65+.


----------



## theskyisalive

@Rab nawaz :Good to know that buddy, however, it may help someone who is struggling to find reason s for low speaking scores and whose pronunciation is way off the normal! No harm is knowing the correct way to say these words, for PTE and even later in life


----------



## parthvi

Can anybody please review my following written essay ?
I just need to make sure about my content, structure and coherence about my writing for "*Written Discourse*" skill set. 


Some people work for a long hours and hard to achieve success and some give importance to free time for themselves. Give you opinion and discuss your views.
---------------------------------------------------------
The importance of hard work and leisure time, which were always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial influence of hard work to achieve the desired sucess has sparked the controversy over the potential effect of the trend on allocating free time for themselves. It can be agredd that if anybody wants to acquire something in their lives, indeed they have to work very hard, also it is extremely vital to get free time from busy schedules, and spend for entertainment. This essay elaborates both viewpoints and will lead to a logical conclusion.

At the outset, there are innumerable reasons to be considered in relation with long hours of hard work and free time, but the most conspicuous one is rooted in the fact that in today’s modern culture, people are craving for materialism reputation and money. Moreover, employees are working in the multinational companies, and they always running with loads of pressure and work load to finish at earliest. Thus, this becomes a major reason for log working hours, and hard work to sustain in the deadly competition workforce. 

Secondly, other people are believeing in the enjoyment and having free time from their routine timesheet, because leisure time significantly boost working stamina, concentration and incentive. Furthermore, during free time person can meet their family members, and they can share mesmerising moments, which automatically will lead them towards the doors of success. In addtition, few companies also force their workers to take some days holidays in order to regain work spirit, and they can perform better as compared to those who are continuously working. Thus, taking free time ameliorate the performace of individuals in every facets of their life.

According to above analysis, it can be concluded that working for a success is very important, but continuou work can damage the physical and mental health of the person, thus, every individual should take free time for themselves.


----------



## maxngo

I am just so stressed out. I am stressed out not because of the exam but because waiting for the day to come. I've never been home for like 10 consecutive days like this. Really this has to be obliterated.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> I am just so stressed out. I am stressed out not because of the exam but because waiting for the day to come. I've never been home for like 10 consecutive days like this. Really this has to be obliterated.


The wait can get intolerable, your scores are good- just need to maintain that 79 in writing and improve listening scores..if you like movies, why not spend the waiting period watching some good English movies, then type in a summary of the movie in your own words?


----------



## maxngo

I missed 11 short answer questions in speaking thus my listening scores suffered. 
Totally unlucky.. 

If you have any other essays you wrote, could you please let me take for reference? 

I really like your writing style.


----------



## theskyisalive

parthvi said:


> Can anybody please review my following written essay ?
> I just need to make sure about my content, structure and coherence about my writing for "*Written Discourse*" skill set.
> 
> 
> Some people work for a long hours and hard to achieve success and some give importance to free time for themselves. Give you opinion and discuss your views.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> The importance of hard work and leisure time, which were always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial influence of hard work to achieve the desired sucess has sparked the controversy over the potential effect of the trend on allocating free time for themselves. It can be agredd that if anybody wants to acquire something in their lives, indeed they have to work very hard, also it is extremely vital to get free time from busy schedules, and spend for entertainment. This essay elaborates both viewpoints and will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> At the outset, there are innumerable reasons to be considered in relation with long hours of hard work and free time, but the most conspicuous one is rooted in the fact that in today’s modern culture, people are craving for materialism reputation and money. Moreover, employees are working in the multinational companies, and they always running with loads of pressure and work load to finish at earliest. Thus, this becomes a major reason for log working hours, and hard work to sustain in the deadly competition workforce.
> 
> Secondly, other people are believeing in the enjoyment and having free time from their routine timesheet, because leisure time significantly boost working stamina, concentration and incentive. Furthermore, during free time person can meet their family members, and they can share mesmerising moments, which automatically will lead them towards the doors of success. In addtition, few companies also force their workers to take some days holidays in order to regain work spirit, and they can perform better as compared to those who are continuously working. Thus, taking free time ameliorate the performace of individuals in every facets of their life.
> 
> According to above analysis, it can be concluded that working for a success is very important, but continuou work can damage the physical and mental health of the person, thus, every individual should take free time for themselves.


for coherence follow a logical str. in your essay (I used Ray's you tube tutorial)

paragraph-1: 
Introduction
line1- general statement on the topic
line2- more focussed statement on the exact topic
line3 - your opinion/claim
line4 - outline of the next 2 paragraphs

supporting para-1:
line1-your argument/statement-1
line2-give an example
line3-link your example to support your argument in line1
line4-conclude

supporting para-2:
line1-your argument/statement-2
line2-give an example
line3-link your example to support your argument in line1
line4-conclude

conclusion:
line-1-summarize supporting para-1 and 2
line-2-restate your opinion/claim made in paragraph-1 in different wording
line-3-path ahead/prediction for future

there will be 2 broad categories of essays - 1) take a stand and argue in favour/against
2) talk about pros and cons of the topic 

you can follow the above structure for both

your vocab looks good, focus on grammer and spellings-you are almost there!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

parthvi said:


> Can anybody please review my following written essay ?
> I just need to make sure about my content, structure and coherence about my writing for "*Written Discourse*" skill set.
> 
> 
> Some people work for a long hours and hard to achieve success and some give importance to free time for themselves. Give you opinion and discuss your views.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> The importance of hard work and leisure time, which were always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial influence of hard work to achieve the desired sucess has sparked the controversy over the potential effect of the trend on allocating free time for themselves. It can be agredd that if anybody wants to acquire something in their lives, indeed they have to work very hard, also it is extremely vital to get free time from busy schedules, and spend for entertainment. This essay elaborates both viewpoints and will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> At the outset, there are innumerable reasons to be considered in relation with long hours of hard work and free time, but the most conspicuous one is rooted in the fact that in today’s modern culture, people are craving for materialism reputation and money. Moreover, employees are working in the multinational companies, and they always running with loads of pressure and work load to finish at earliest. Thus, this becomes a major reason for log working hours, and hard work to sustain in the deadly competition workforce.
> 
> Secondly, other people are believeing in the enjoyment and having free time from their routine timesheet, because leisure time significantly boost working stamina, concentration and incentive. Furthermore, during free time person can meet their family members, and they can share mesmerising moments, which automatically will lead them towards the doors of success. In addtition, few companies also force their workers to take some days holidays in order to regain work spirit, and they can perform better as compared to those who are continuously working. Thus, taking free time ameliorate the performace of individuals in every facets of their life.
> 
> According to above analysis, it can be concluded that working for a success is very important, but continuou work can damage the physical and mental health of the person, thus, every individual should take free time for themselves.



Dear parthvi

Dear there are lot of grammatical errors and 1-2 spelling mistakes in your para
You have intended to you use heavy words but they are not used in suitable way
More practice and you are almost there !

Small things like grammar, spell check can help you to get 80+ score without even using heavy words
Keep it simple but correct!


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## theskyisalive

parthvi said:


> Can anybody please review my following written essay ?
> I just need to make sure about my content, structure and coherence about my writing for "*Written Discourse*" skill set.
> 
> 
> Some people work for a long hours and hard to achieve success and some give importance to free time for themselves. Give you opinion and discuss your views.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> The importance of hard work and leisure time, which were always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial influence of hard work to achieve the desired sucess has sparked the controversy over the potential effect of the trend on allocating free time for themselves. It can be agredd that if anybody wants to acquire something in their lives, indeed they have to work very hard, also it is extremely vital to get free time from busy schedules, and spend for entertainment. This essay elaborates both viewpoints and will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> At the outset, there are innumerable reasons to be considered in relation with long hours of hard work and free time, but the most conspicuous one is rooted in the fact that in today’s modern culture, people are craving for materialism reputation and money. Moreover, employees are working in the multinational companies, and they always running with loads of pressure and work load to finish at earliest. Thus, this becomes a major reason for log working hours, and hard work to sustain in the deadly competition workforce.
> 
> Secondly, other people are believeing in the enjoyment and having free time from their routine timesheet, because leisure time significantly boost working stamina, concentration and incentive. Furthermore, during free time person can meet their family members, and they can share mesmerising moments, which automatically will lead them towards the doors of success. In addtition, few companies also force their workers to take some days holidays in order to regain work spirit, and they can perform better as compared to those who are continuously working. Thus, taking free time ameliorate the performace of individuals in every facets of their life.
> 
> According to above analysis, it can be concluded that working for a success is very important, but continuou work can damage the physical and mental health of the person, thus, every individual should take free time for themselves.


Here is your essay rewritten:

The importance of work and life balance is a debatable topic. The substantial influence of hard work towards attaining success has veered many a soul short of allocating free time for themselves. There is ample support for the claim that while hard work is necessary for attaining success, taking time out for entertainment and relaxation is also required to keep a person charged and motivated. The following discussion elaborates both viewpoints and will lead to a logical conclusion.

On one hand, the most conspicuous reason why people work long hours is rooted in the fact that success is generally viewed in relation to materialistic and monetary objectives. For example, employees working in multinational companies always seem to be loaded with work pressure and never ending deadlines to meet, and continue to do so in order to get a promotion or salary increment and grow in their careers. It is evident, therefore, that hard work and spending long working hours are imperative for success.

On the other hand, it is a well known fact that leisure time significantly boosts productivity, concentration and improves social life. For example, people who regularly take time off from work to spend with their family and friends feel relaxed, energized and better equipped to perform than their counterparts who are always burdened with work. This clearly confirms the importance of leisure time in our day to day life.

In conclusion, while spending long hours at work is required to be successful, it is also important to allocate time for leisure and relaxation. The foregoing discussion corroborates the view that free time and hard work contribute equally towards success. Further, it is expected that people take cognisance of this fact and ensure they maintain a healthy work-life balance.


----------



## theskyisalive

One point to remember, which we often ignore, is that while writing essay and summarizing never exceed the max word limit. If your essay crosses 300 words, you get negative marks.


----------



## parthvi

theskyisalive said:


> for coherence follow a logical str. in your essay (I used Ray's you tube tutorial)
> 
> paragraph-1:
> Introduction
> line1- general statement on the topic
> line2- more focussed statement on the exact topic
> line3 - your opinion/claim
> line4 - outline of the next 2 paragraphs
> 
> supporting para-1:
> line1-your argument/statement-1
> line2-give an example
> line3-link your example to support your argument in line1
> line4-conclude
> 
> supporting para-2:
> line1-your argument/statement-2
> line2-give an example
> line3-link your example to support your argument in line1
> line4-conclude
> 
> conclusion:
> line-1-summarize supporting para-1 and 2
> line-2-restate your opinion/claim made in paragraph-1 in different wording
> line-3-path ahead/prediction for future
> 
> there will be 2 broad categories of essays - 1) take a stand and argue in favour/against
> 2) talk about pros and cons of the topic
> 
> you can follow the above structure for both
> 
> your vocab looks good, focus on grammer and spellings-you are almost there!


Thanks a lot Thekayisalive for valuable feedback


----------



## parthvi

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear parthvi
> 
> Dear there are lot of grammatical errors and 1-2 spelling mistakes in your para
> You have intended to you use heavy words but they are not used in suitable way
> More practice and you are almost there !
> 
> Small things like grammar, spell check can help you to get 80+ score without even using heavy words
> Keep it simple but correct!
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


Thanks a lot Yogi for your valuable feedback


----------



## maxngo

Hello theskyisalive,

Could you, please, review my essay on the topic of GAP YEAR and its pros and cons, Please.

I would really appreciate it,

====================================

Taking a gap year after high school has burgeoned as a new trend among students. A number of people claim that the off year brings substantial benefits to youngsters, others however disagree. There is ample support for both arguments for and against this new concept. This will be proved by analyzing both the advantages and pitfalls of such decisions.

It might be convincingly argued that taking a year off is a refreshing experience for many youngsters. Students can temporarily put aside studies to explore new aspects of life and expand their knowledge. For example, many can choose to go travel to many destinations in the world, learn about new people and their cultures. It is evident, therefore, this will assist in bolstering their sense of identity, empathy as well as mould their view about the world and eliminate prejudice.

On the other hand, the concept raises several issues that concern parents. Foremost among these is the likelihood of youngsters choosing not to pursue higher education once their gap year has come to a halt. As an example, students could be too obsessed with traveling and succumb to the temptation. They might become uninspired to pursue a bachelor degree but keep traveling or start working. This clearly nullifies the motive principle of the gap year. 

In conclusion, while gap year is a robust and rational idea, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that taking a gap year has both benefits and drawbacks on young people. Therefore it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and their individual circumstances in order to make the right decisions.


----------



## maxngo

Just my opinion, i am not sure if they are correct, but the reasons why my scores for Writing kept staying at 79 are:

1.* I did not give examples*. I on the other hand gave too many reasons and elaborated on all of them but none or very few examples. 

2. I used "I" which is quite informal in an academic essay 

3. I lacked a few very formal expressions (eg: take cognizance of....)

I will order the practice test A again, and practice using this new structure. See how it goes.


----------



## Rab nawaz

theskyisalive said:


> @Rab nawaz :Good to know that buddy, however, it may help someone who is struggling to find reason s for low speaking scores and whose pronunciation is way off the normal! No harm is knowing the correct way to say these words, for PTE and even later in life


Personaly i dont think so accent is something developed in ages. One may lose his own techniques and accent by copying these tips. In short by keep applying new techniques may harm the scores as well.

Meanwhile google didnt recognize 45% of my words but still i got full score in PTE.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Hello theskyisalive,
> 
> Could you, please, review my essay on the topic of GAP YEAR and its pros and cons, Please.
> 
> I would really appreciate it,
> 
> ====================================
> 
> Taking a gap year after high school has burgeoned as a new trend among students. A number of people claim that the off year brings substantial benefits to youngsters, others however disagree. There is ample support for both arguments for and against this new concept. This will be proved by analyzing both the advantages and pitfalls of such decisions.
> 
> It might be convincingly argued that taking a year off is a refreshing experience for many youngsters. Students can temporarily put aside studies to explore new aspects of life and expand their knowledge. For example, many can choose to go travel to many destinations in the world, learn about new people and their cultures. It is evident, therefore, this will assist in bolstering their sense of identity, empathy as well as mould their view about the world and eliminate prejudice.
> 
> On the other hand, the concept raises several issues that concern parents. Foremost among these is the likelihood of youngsters choosing not to pursue higher education once their gap year has come to a halt. As an example, students could be too obsessed with traveling and succumb to the temptation. They might become uninspired to pursue a bachelor degree but keep traveling or start working. This clearly nullifies the motive principle of the gap year.
> 
> In conclusion, while gap year is a robust and rational idea, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that taking a gap year has both benefits and drawbacks on young people. Therefore it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and their individual circumstances in order to make the right decisions.



Here you go-

Taking a gap year after high school has burgeoned as a popular trend among students. While the off year gives the students time to explore their interests, it also means a break in the continuity of their education. There is ample support for both,the benefits of taking a gap year, as well as the costs incurred . This will be proved by analyzing how taking a year off gives the students an opportunity explore new areas, and the role it may have in disrupting their interest in regular studies.

It might be convincingly argued that taking a year off is a refreshing experience for many youngsters. Students can temporarily put aside studies to explore new aspects of life and expand their knowledge. For example, many can choose to travel to new countries and learn about different cultures. It is evident, therefore, that taking a gap year from studies can assist the students in learning new things.

On the other hand, there is always the likelihood of youngsters choosing not to pursue higher education once their gap year has come to a halt. As an example, a student might choose to travel and then get so obsessed with traveling that he may decide to leave studies. This clearly confirms the notion that taking a gap year may lead to a waning off of a student's interest in regular education. 

In conclusion, while taking a gap year can give students opportunity for new experiences, it can also lead to a decrease in their interest and momentum in studies. The foregoing discussion validates the view that taking a gap year can have its own benefits and drawbacks. Further, it is expected that students would take cognizance of this fact before going ahead with a decision to take a break in their education.


----------



## kaju

A couple of suggestions:

Taking a gap year after high school has burgeoned as a popular trend among students.
(insert new para after first sentence to clarify subject separately, before detailed analysis)

While the off year (off year? not common grammatical usage in standard English - should be "year off") gives the students time to explore their interests, it also means a break in the continuity of their education. There is ample support for both*, *(no comma required, no pause here) the benefits of taking a gap year, as well as the costs incurred. This will be proved by analyzing how taking a year off gives the students an opportunity explore new areas, and the role it (applies as a more temporal reference, but you're referring to taking a year off too, as well as exploring more areas, so "that" might be better suited here) may have in disrupting their interest in regular studies.

It might be convincingly argued (choice of words - can be convincingly argued, or might be argued, not "might be convincingly" - although grammatically correct the idiom is not) that taking a year off is a refreshing experience for many youngsters. Students can temporarily put aside studies to explore new aspects of life and expand their knowledge. For example, many can ("can" is possible, "may" might be more preferable in this context) choose to travel to new countries and learn about different cultures. It is evident*,* (comma not required here) therefore, that taking a gap year from studies can (may) assist the (no "the", consider adding "some") students in learning new things.

On the other hand, there is always the likelihood of youngsters choosing not to pursue higher education once their gap year has come to a halt. ("Come to a halt" does not imply finality, "ended" or "concluded" would be more correct) As an example, a student might choose to travel and then get so obsessed with traveling that he (add "or she") may decide to leave studies. This clearly confirms the notion that taking a gap year may lead to a waning off of (bad grammar - waning does not need off - better to say "may lead to the waning of...") a student's interest in regular education. 

In conclusion, while taking a gap year can give students opportunity for new experiences, it can also lead to a decrease in their interest and momentum in studies. The foregoing discussion validates the view that taking a gap year can have its own benefits and drawbacks. Further, it is expected that students would take cognizance of this fact (uncomfortable wording in English in common usage, and there has been more than one fact mentioned - might be better to replace with a more simple "students would consider these facts...") before going ahead with a decision to take a break in their education.[/QUOTE]


----------



## netw

Hi mates,
Viewing that I need to spend lot of money traveling to the closest venue (plane trip, 2 days hotel etc) and I am running out of them, I think giving TOEFL iBT in my own country instead of PTE-A, but I am wandering if PTE-A and TOEFL iBT have something in common. What part/ratio of TOEFL is equal to PTE-A (for ex. 80%?) 
So, how much effort do I will need for reaching 7+ IELTS equivalent in each band for TOEFL?
My last test results of PTE-A are L/R/S/W: 61/64/67/59

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for your support

I am trying out the new structure as learned from theskyisalive,

I am posting an essay about the topic of Extreme sports, and i dont need corrections but just comments from you on whether the essay sounds alright to get 80+ in PTE writing. 

Thank you..!!

* 8. Pros and Cons of expreme/adventure sports.*

Today extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping, scuba-diving...have burgeoned to become popular activities among people. There is ample support for both the advantages of taking part in such sports as well as their drawbacks. This will be proved by analyzing the thrill and excitement that the foregoing sports bring to people, and the potentially inevitable dangers associated with them.

It might be convincingly argued that extreme sports bring people an astonishing sense of excitement as well as great thrill. Young people, peculiarly, are galvanized into trying new forms of extraordinary sports and they signify a sense of personal glory. For example, one having had the courage to try bungee-jumping for the first time, will not only feel a profound excitement and a sense of accomplishment but also have won themselves. It is evident therefore, that extreme sports are substantially exciting forms of adventures to many people.

On the other hand, there are many pitfalls that relate to this form of high danger activities. There have been on average more than 4000 reported cases of injury that were espoused from extreme sports annually in the USA alone. As an example, Bill Smith - a globally well-known tennis player has lost his arm whilst playing parachuting in Arizona. His case is a representative of the tremendous risks and dangers from playing extreme sports.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that adventure sports might be exhilarating for a number of people, they also have substantial hazards. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact before attempting and further, the governments must take part in ensuring safety standards be placed under scrutiny.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks so much for your support
> 
> I am trying out the new structure as learned from theskyisalive,
> 
> I am posting an essay about the topic of Extreme sports, and i dont need corrections but just comments from you on whether the essay sounds alright to get 80+ in PTE writing.
> 
> Thank you..!!
> 
> * 8. Pros and Cons of expreme/adventure sports.*
> 
> Today extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping, scuba-diving...have burgeoned to become popular activities among people. There is ample support for both the advantages of taking part in such sports as well as their drawbacks. This will be proved by analyzing the thrill and excitement that the foregoing sports bring to people, and the potentially inevitable dangers associated with them.
> 
> It might be convincingly argued that extreme sports bring people an astonishing sense of excitement as well as great thrill. Young people, peculiarly, are galvanized into trying new forms of extraordinary sports and they signify a sense of personal glory. For example, one having had the courage to try bungee-jumping for the first time, will not only feel a profound excitement and a sense of accomplishment but also have won themselves. It is evident therefore, that extreme sports are substantially exciting forms of adventures to many people.
> 
> On the other hand, there are many pitfalls that relate to this form of high danger activities. There have been on average more than 4000 reported cases of injury that were espoused from extreme sports annually in the USA alone. As an example, Bill Smith - a globally well-known tennis player has lost his arm whilst playing parachuting in Arizona. His case is a representative of the tremendous risks and dangers from playing extreme sports.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that adventure sports might be exhilarating for a number of people, they also have substantial hazards. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact before attempting and further, the governments must take part in ensuring safety standards be placed under scrutiny.



1- this could be in 80-82 range
2-you will get better marks for coherence and vocab but your weak point is grammar, where you will loose marks

My suggestion would be spend the next two days practicing grammar, grammar and grammer-

You can use this site-http://m.grammarbook.com/grammar-rules/subject-and-verb-agreement.aspx

You are almost there buddy!


----------



## maxngo

Thank you so much

I think i would go crazy if i have to take the test like 4,5 times just to get all 79, just saying

Could you please help point out my grammatical mistakes please? I am not aware of any , or maybe just 1 ?


----------



## maxngo

2.Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to. 

2:17 2:37 20MINUTES

It has long been held that one’s success has strong influence from the region they come from, and in return their success also contributes to the region itself. There is ample support for both claims. This will be proved by analyzing how environment affects the individuals within it as well as the substantial contribution their success have toward the region.

It is convincingly argued that environment plays an imperative role in moulding one’s success. Individuals, apart from genetic qualities that they inherit from family, are heavily influenced by their surrounding environment. For example, a child who is raised in a sophisticated environment with role model parents and decent neighbors and friends are more likely to have an interest in academic studies. This is in contrast with one who is less likely to become a civilized citizen if raised by parents that are involved in criminal activities and live in a rather complicated neighborhood. It is evident therefore, that good environment or region is crucial in assisting one’s success.

Furthermore, the region is at the same time benefited if there are a number of accomplished individuals in society. Humankind in general tend to emulate others success and over time this is a good trend toward the region development. As an example, if there is a prevalent morale in one society that young people are expected to pursue higher education, the trend thus is more likely to be maintained and promoted, which ultimately benefits the region.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that successful people are influenced significantly by the region where they come from, and in return the more burgeoning number of accomplished citizens in society, the better the region becomes. It is expected that people should take recognizance of this fact.


----------



## trinkasharma

8. Pros and Cons of expreme/adventure sports.
>> Extreme misspelled.

Today extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping, scuba-diving...have burgeoned to become popular activities among people. 
>>> ... stands for etc?

There is ample support for both the advantages of taking part in such sports as well as their drawbacks. This will be proved by analyzing the thrill and excitement that the foregoing sports bring to people, and the potentially inevitable dangers associated with them.

>>potentially inevitable sounds incorrect. It means possibly certain. Not sure if it is incorrect but to me it appears so.


It might be convincingly argued that extreme sports bring people an astonishing sense of excitement as well as great thrill. Young people, peculiarly, are galvanized into trying new forms of extraordinary sports and they signify a sense of personal glory.
>> signify. Maybe it signifies a sense of personal glory.

For example, one having had the courage to try bungee-jumping for the first time, will not only feel a profound excitement and a sense of accomplishment but also have won themselves.
>>won themselves. Maybe "overcome their internal fears". 

It is evident therefore, that extreme sports are substantially exciting forms of adventures to many people.

On the other hand, there are many pitfalls that relate to this form of high danger activities. There have been on average more than 4000 reported cases of injury that were espoused from extreme sports annually in the USA alone.
>>Not sure if espoused can be used here. Also can we use "on average more than"?
I would write it this way
In the US alone, there have been on an average, about 4000 reported cases of injury that can be directly attributed to extreme sports.

As an example, Bill Smith - a globally well-known tennis player has lost his arm whilst playing parachuting in Arizona. 
>>maybe just "whilst parachuting in Arizona"

His case is a representative of the tremendous risks and dangers from playing extreme sports.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that adventure sports might be exhilarating for a number of people, they also have substantial hazards. 

It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact before attempting and further, the governments must take part in ensuring safety standards be placed under scrutiny.

>>the governments must take part in ensuring safety standards to be placed under scrutiny.


----------



## trinkasharma

@Maxngo


It has long been held that one’s success has strong influence from the region they come from, and in return their success also contributes to the region itself. 
>>It should be strongly influenced from the region


There is ample support for both claims. This will be proved by analyzing how environment affects the individuals within it as well as the substantial contribution their success have toward the region.
>>their success has toward the region.

It is convincingly argued that environment plays an imperative role in moulding one’s success. Individuals, apart from genetic qualities that they inherit from family, are heavily influenced by their surrounding environment. For example, a child who is raised in a sophisticated environment with role model parents and decent neighbors and friends are more likely to have an interest in academic studies.
>>Maybe only academics or just studies.
>>Maybe with role model parents, decent neighbors and friends

This is in contrast with one who is less likely to become a civilized citizen if raised by parents that are involved in criminal activities and live in a rather complicated neighborhood. It is evident therefore, that good environment or region is crucial in assisting one’s success.

Furthermore, the region is at the same time benefited if there are a number of accomplished individuals in society. Humankind in general tend to emulate others success and over time this is a good trend toward the region development. As an example, if there is a prevalent morale in one society that young people are expected to pursue higher education, the trend thus is more likely to be maintained and promoted, which ultimately benefits the region.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that successful people are influenced significantly by the region where they come from, and in return the more burgeoning number of accomplished citizens in society, the better the region becomes. It is expected that people should take recognizance of this fact.
>>perhaps It is expected that people should take cognizance of this fact.
or 
It is expected that people should recognizance this fact.


----------



## theskyisalive

here is a quick first level correction, further refinement may be required-

Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. There is ample support for both, the advantages of taking part in such sports, as well as their drawbacks. This will be proved by analyzing the thrill and excitement that these sports bring to people, and the potentially inevitable dangers associated with them.

It might be convincingly argued that extreme sports bring people an astonishing sense of excitement as well as great thrill. Young people, in particular, are galvanized into trying new forms of extraordinary sports as these games signify a sense of personal glory. For example, a person who tries bungee-jumping for the first time, will not only feel great excitement, but also a sense of accomplishment. It is evident therefore, that extreme sports are exciting forms of adventure to many people.

On the other hand, there are many pitfalls related to these forms of highly dangerous activities. There has been on an average more than 4000 reported cases of injuries from extreme sports annually in the USA alone. As an example, Bill Smith , a globally well-known tennis player, lost his arm while parachuting in Arizona. His case is a representative of the tremendous risks and dangers from playing extreme sports.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that while adventure sports might be exhilarating for a number of people, they also have substantial hazards. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact before attempting adventure sports and further, the governments must ensure that safety standards are regularly scrutinized.


----------



## maxngo

Thanks triskansama

This is the new structure that i am applying

I am not sure if it makes my essays better than the ones i wrote before

I hope with essays like this, i can secure 80.


----------



## maxngo

Thank you soooo much theskyisalive

I am quite stressed at the moment. This is my 2nd attempt already

I want to speak my own language, and go out. Not avoiding my language all together and staying home peering at these pte materials..


----------



## trinkasharma

Correction:

It is expected that people should recognizance this fact. 
should be
It is expected that people should recognize this fact.


----------



## trinkasharma

maxngo said:


> Thank you soooo much theskyisalive
> 
> I am quite stressed at the moment. This is my 2nd attempt already
> 
> I want to speak my own language, and go out. Not avoiding my language all together and staying home peering at these pte materials..


I don't think by cutting yourself from your own language you will perform better at this test.

This test or the other one will test you only a very small subset of language skills.


----------



## parthvi

Hi folks,

I have taken mock test -A today, and got the attached frustrating result. I do not understand what happened to my speaking and oral fluency after I have tried performed far better, however, I have achieved 64 points in real exam last time.   I am really demotivated after this mock-A result. guys please help me.


----------



## kaju

theskyisalive said:


> here is a quick first level correction, further refinement may be required-
> 
> Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. There is ample support for both, the advantages of taking part in such sports, as well as their drawbacks. This will be proved by analyzing the thrill and excitement that these sports bring to people, and the potentially inevitable dangers associated with them.
> 
> It might be convincingly argued that extreme sports bring people an astonishing sense of excitement as well as great thrill. Young people, in particular, are galvanized into trying new forms of extraordinary sports as these games signify a sense of personal glory. For example, a person who tries bungee-jumping for the first time, will not only feel great excitement, but also a sense of accomplishment. It is evident therefore, that extreme sports are exciting forms of adventure to many people.
> 
> On the other hand, there are many pitfalls related to these forms of highly dangerous activities. There has been on an average more than 4000 reported cases of injuries from extreme sports annually in the USA alone. As an example, Bill Smith , a globally well-known tennis player, lost his arm while parachuting in Arizona. His case is a representative of the tremendous risks and dangers from playing extreme sports.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that while adventure sports might be exhilarating for a number of people, they also have substantial hazards. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact before attempting adventure sports and further, the governments must ensure that safety standards are regularly scrutinized.


Definitely the best so far. 

Just as an aside, when looking at writing any critique should necessarily avoid changes in style. Even so, there can be phrases that are not aurally comfortable to experienced standard English speakers, simply because they don't match the expected idiom.

I use Australian/British English, so excuse the use of 's" rather than "z" - either usage is correct for purposes of the test.

Another version:

It might be convincingly argued that extreme sports bring people an astonishing sense of excitement as well as great thrill (should be thrills - sports, people, that you are describing in this sentence are all plural). Young people (I'd remove the comma after "Young people" - try saying the entire phrase slowly out loud, with and without commas to get the feel of what might sound best) in particular, are galvanized into ("galvanized to try", you don't galvanise into trying) new forms of extraordinary sports as these games signify a sense of personal glory. (While possibly a matter of style, and although grammatically correct, do the games really signify a sense of personal glory? Or do they enable participants to achieve a sense of personal glory having participated successfully? Signify is the wrong word here.) For example, a person who tries bungee-jumping for the first time, will not only feel great excitement, but also a sense of accomplishment. It is evident therefore, that extreme sports are exciting forms of adventure to many people.

On the other hand, there are many pitfalls related to these forms of highly dangerous activities. There has (should be "have", you're describing multiple events, so you need the plural) been, on an (remove "an") average, more than 4000 reported cases of injuries (move "annually to here) from extreme sports in the USA alone. As an example, Bill Smith, a globally well-known (tempted to replace well-known with recognised) tennis player, lost his arm while parachuting in Arizona. His case is (delete "a") representative of the tremendous risks and dangers from playing extreme sports.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that while adventure sports might be exhilarating for a number of people, they also have substantial hazards. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact before attempting adventure sports and further, the (remove "the") governments must ensure that safety standards are regularly scrutinized. (Again, style, - what you say is grammatically correct, but is it what you mean to say? The safety standards themselves don't necessarily require scrutiny, but their implementation does! Do you mean something like ".. must ensure that safety standards are enforced, or adhered to?")


----------



## maxngo

Thank you kaju,

Do you personally think, my essays are ... somehow OK for 79+ ? 

 Give me strength guys, been quite stressed these days


----------



## sunny_australia

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have taken mock test -A today, and got the attached frustrating result. I do not understand what happened to my speaking and oral fluency after I have tried performed far better, however, I have achieved 64 points in real exam last time.   I am really demotivated after this mock-A result. guys please help me.



VoiceNote II - Speech to text ,Install this plugin to chrome and see if your voice is recognized by the system.


----------



## loneranger

guys can u suggest any practice kit or book for pte a preparation

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

maxngo said:


> Thank you kaju,
> 
> Do you personally think, my essays are ... somehow OK for 79+ ?
> 
> Give me strength guys, been quite stressed these days


Some of the things I've mentioned are a bit nit-picky - they won't matter much if at all, but a little attention can mean you absorb things without realising it.

When you're facing a test, it's natural to be apprehensive - and it's a good thing too! 

It helps keep you alert, and sharpens your thinking skills. Try a little physical activity, even just a bit of a walk, before the test, don't eat anything much before it either.

And hard as it may sound, try and relax. You'll do the best that you can, so why stress yourself unduly about it? Your essays are clear and logical - that's a good pointer to the quality of the writing. Keep an eye on your grammar but don't get worried about it. Naturally nobody can predict the outcome, but I suspect you have good reason to be hopeful.


----------



## theskyisalive

@maxngo

You have already been getting 79 in writing, so just need to maintain or better it. I'd suggest use the essay structure but reduce the usage of difficult words a little unless you have reviewed their usage and are comfortable with them. If you can focus on correct grammer alone for next few days, you can win this battle with flying colors!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

maxngo said:


> Thank you kaju,
> 
> Do you personally think, my essays are ... somehow OK for 79+ ?
> 
> Give me strength guys, been quite stressed these days



Maxngo
Bro I am not expert
But I can tell you one thing
Even with not so great vocab


But good grammer ,right comma full stop etc, spell check and written discourse 
Just keep your words to 210-220
And save atleast 5 mins to revise your essay to correct the basics and 
You will definitely achieve 80 


That's my personal experience
I have appeared twice with scores of 80 and 79

Though suffered in speaking section!


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## parthvi

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have taken mock test -A today, and got the attached frustrating result. I do not understand what happened to my speaking and oral fluency after I have tried performed far better, however, I have achieved 64 points in real exam last time.   I am really demotivated after this mock-A result. guys please help me.





sunny_australia said:


> VoiceNote II - Speech to text ,Install this plugin to chrome and see if your voice is recognized by the system.


Hi Sunnay,

Thanks for suggesting a tool. I have checked my voice and its only capturing 75% correct. I need to improve my pronunciation by practicing more.

Thanks


----------



## Rhea2015

Hi Guys.... Preparation is simple.
I had gone through the videos on Youtube by "EK English". Thats all.

All the Best.


----------



## trinkasharma

I see that people are sprinkling few words to increase their vocabulary score. In some cases they may end up with a reduced score in grammar and spelling.


----------



## maxngo

Thank you guys

2 months ago while preparing for my uni final exams, i spent around 2 weeks constantly in my room for revising

1 month ago i spent also around 2 weeks in my room all day everyday trying to prepare for my first PTE attempt

And now, nearly another 2 weeks for this 2nd attempt. 

Really, it is detrimental on my health. Damn it, whenever there was something important that i needed to do, it fell on either New Year , Christmas or some other public holidays. 

Thanks guys for your support


----------



## pras07

Guys,

I always get confused with the expected representation of below topics. Can anybody please guide me what format should be good?

"My education is the Hindrance of the process of my Learning" - Einstein

AND

You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?


----------



## trinkasharma

@pras07

A lot of those past topics are written in butler English. 

Einstein said "Scientists good and non-scientists bad", now write an essay on this.

Real questions are more detailed and have instructions on the topic sentence.

Discuss this topic. Refute this topic and elaborate with the examples taken from your own experience etc.


----------



## sunny_australia

*Books*

Guys ,

Has anybody tried these books?

1. Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack

2. Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack-English-Macmillan (With CD) (English)

Do any of them give computer-based practice test?.

Please suggest pros and cons.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> @pras07
> 
> A lot of those past topics are written in butler English.
> 
> Einstein said "Scientists good and non-scientists bad", now write an essay on this.
> 
> Real questions are more detailed and have instructions on the topic sentence.
> 
> Discuss this topic. Refute this topic and elaborate with the examples taken from your own experience etc.


True, at least they can ask the question clearly.


----------



## theskyisalive

pras07 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I always get confused with the expected representation of below topics. Can anybody please guide me what format should be good?
> 
> "My education is the Hindrance of the process of my Learning" - Einstein
> 
> AND
> 
> You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?


Here are few thoughts on how you can proceed-

when you get a topic spend first few seconds thinking about what it means/describes. Then write 2-3 lines about what is your understanding of the topic- this will be your first para or Introduction.

Next think how you feel about the topic, eg. is education really an obstacle? ..if yes-why? if not - why? if possible try to come up with an example as well. Write down another 2-3 lines - this will be your second para

Now think of one more point about the topic - in support, or against, or just any key aspect. Also try to come up with an example like in the step before-Write down another 2-3 lines - this will be your third para

Last will be the conclusion part. summarize what you have written in the 2nd and 3rd para. In the last line summarize the main idea that you wrote in 1st para. -total 2-3 lines for conclusion.

...and voila! You have your 200+ words essay ready!

bottomline is the computer will evaluate your essay--it is not going to judge if your points are strong or weak--i think all it does is process what you have introduced in 1st para(which are purely your thoughts on the topic) and then see if your 2nd and 3rd para relate to the introduction, and if there is a conclusion in end which relates to the prior paras and introduction


----------



## ScotDownUnder

kaju said:


> Some of the things I've mentioned are a bit nit-picky - they won't matter much if at all, but a little attention can mean you absorb things without realising it.
> 
> When you're facing a test, it's natural to be apprehensive - and it's a good thing too!
> 
> It helps keep you alert, and sharpens your thinking skills. Try a little physical activity, even just a bit of a walk, before the test, don't eat anything much before it either.
> 
> And hard as it may sound, try and relax. You'll do the best that you can, so why stress yourself unduly about it? Your essays are clear and logical - that's a good pointer to the quality of the writing. Keep an eye on your grammar but don't get worried about it. Naturally nobody can predict the outcome, but I suspect you have good reason to be hopeful.


Well said, Kaju.

One little point that I'd add in on the clear and logical, point: do not go off on tangents, guys. It can be done all too easily, and - even if your writing is otherwise immaculate - this can do your score more damage than the worst spelling in the world.

On countering the nerves, I personally recommend a small glass of good brandy about five minutes before going into the exam... (Disclaimer: This may or may not work to your advantage.)


----------



## loneranger

guys can u suggest any practice kit or book for pte a preparation


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> Here are few thoughts on how you can proceed-
> 
> when you get a topic spend first few seconds thinking about what it means/describes. Then write 2-3 lines about what is your understanding of the topic- this will be your first para or Introduction.
> 
> Next think how you feel about the topic, eg. is education really an obstacle? ..if yes-why? if not - why? if possible try to come up with an example as well. Write down another 2-3 lines - this will be your second para
> 
> Now think of one more point about the topic - in support, or against, or just any key aspect. Also try to come up with an example like in the step before-Write down another 2-3 lines - this will be your third para
> 
> Last will be the conclusion part. summarize what you have written in the 2nd and 3rd para. In the last line summarize the main idea that you wrote in 1st para. -total 2-3 lines for conclusion.
> 
> ...and voila! You have your 200+ words essay ready!
> 
> bottomline is the computer will evaluate your essay--it is not going to judge if your points are strong or weak--i think all it does is process what you have introduced in 1st para(which are purely your thoughts on the topic) and then see if your 2nd and 3rd para relate to the introduction, and if there is a conclusion in end which relates to the prior paras and introduction


Yes I understand your point but I was thinking whether they have system to check the format too. For example requirement was to write argumentative (discuss was not mentioned in question) and person wrote in discussion. So, is that going to deduct the mark?


----------



## theskyisalive

pras07 said:


> Yes I understand your point but I was thinking whether they have system to check the format too. For example requirement was to write argumentative (discuss was not mentioned in question) and person wrote in discussion. So, is that going to deduct the mark?


Yes, for argumentative essays, I guess it might be checking for words and sentence structures..like 'on the contrary', 'on one hand' etc


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> Yes, for argumentative essays, I guess it might be checking for words and sentence structures..like 'on the contrary', 'on one hand' etc


So, as Ryan's explanation if there is a word mentioned 'discuss' in question then only I am going to write both sides of argument otherwise only one side. Agreed? 

You have become my inspiration to score great marks.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

ScotDownUnder said:


> Well said, Kaju.
> 
> One little point that I'd add in on the clear and logical, point: do not go off on tangents, guys. It can be done all too easily, and - even if your writing is otherwise immaculate - this can do your score more damage than the worst spelling in the world.
> 
> On countering the nerves, I personally recommend a small glass of good brandy about five minutes before going into the exam... (Disclaimer: This may or may not work to your advantage.)


Apologies for the rogue comma: I've got the mother of all New Year's Day hangovers... But, if nothing else, a great example of just how easy it can be to slip up every once in a while!


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> 2 months ago while preparing for my uni final exams, i spent around 2 weeks constantly in my room for revising
> 
> 1 month ago i spent also around 2 weeks in my room all day everyday trying to prepare for my first PTE attempt
> 
> And now, nearly another 2 weeks for this 2nd attempt.
> 
> Really, it is detrimental on my health. Damn it, whenever there was something important that i needed to do, it fell on either New Year , Christmas or some other public holidays.
> 
> Thanks guys for your support



Hi maxngo, it seems that you are very stressed with your test. I can totally understand where you're coming from. I also finished my final exams and went straight into preparation of IELTS, now PTE...After years of study, I am still not able to relax after completion of my degree because of these language tests ... It can be a very difficult time especially around Christmas/New years. Focus on the reward and soldier on, just remember it will all be worth it in the end. 

As for writing, I am not an expect, but with some help from my tutor I was able to improve my writing score in IELTS from 6 to 7 after one month of preparation. Vocabulary has always been my weakest point and I am aware that unfortunately it takes a long time to improve this part. So I mainly focused on other things that can quickly improve the quality of my writing. I have summarised some tips from my learning.

1. Don't risk using unfamiliar words in the exam, always stick to vocabulary that you are comfortable with in the real exam. Use words that you have used before and use them in ways that you know for sure are correct. If you want to improve your lexical resources, use 3-5 of 'big words' in your essay is more than enough ( my tutor's words. I hardly used any in my tests). 

2. Don't risk writing super-long sentences. Restrict your sentences to maximum of 25 words long. Break up ultra-long sentences and focus on the variety of sentence structure instead. 

3. Planning is crucial, when planning, look at the topic, and quickly list any synonymy of the vocabulary appeared on the topic, then list any topic related vocabulary that come into your head. This will help you construct ideas and put them into sentences faster.

4. When planning ideas, think of examples , this will help you put ideas together. 

5. Only use ideas that are simple enough for you to write about. Some ideas may seem great but require complicated grammar and vocabulary to explain, don't include them. 

6. Have a mental checklist of all your common mistakes and actively look for them when proofreading. 

7. It is best to proofread as you write. At the end of each sentence and paragraph, read it again and check it against your mental checklist. This will not only help you minimise grammatically mistakes under timed exam condition, but also help controlling the flow of your essay. 

8. As for structure, develop one structure to use in all your essays. For example, now I always write four paragraphs, with 2 sentences introduction, 5 sentences first main paragraph, 5 sentences second main paragraph, 2 sentences conclusion. I spend minimum time on introduction and conclusion of my essay, and focus on the content of two main body paragraphs. In these main body paragraphs, I include a topic sentence, an example, and depend on the situation, a summary of some sorts in each paragraph. I ensure I have both complex sentences and simple sentences in both of my main paragraphs. Of course this is just one ways of structure your essay. Having a well prepared structure for all your essays make it possible to write fast without losing coherence and cohesion, and saved me from stressing in the exam. In addition to structure, use just a minimum amount of connecting words you always use and stick with them in all your essays. This way you won't waste any time in the exam thinking of connecting words. I found that just by changing the structure of my essays, with little to no effort made to improve my vocabulary and grammar, I was able to increase my IELTS writing score from 6 to 7. 

9. If a question is asking for your opinion, always give your opinion in introduction and conclusion very clearly. I would go as far as stressing my opinion in the last sentence of both of my main body paragraphs. 


I think you have a good grasp of writing and your previous score has proved that. Hope these tips that helped me can help you strengthen that score. 

Best of luck !


----------



## arvindnitm

Hi Friends, Happy New Year to all,
I am going to sit for my 4th attempt on 2 Feb.
Previous results,
1st 2nd 3rd 4h
O 60 63 66 ?
R 66 60 63 ?
L 54 61 65 ? 
S 70 63 62 ?
W 54 68 72 ?
Enabling Skills
G 49 83 62
O 54 50 42
P 66 61 65
S 20 46 20
V 66 72 84
W 53 90 51
I am missing my desired result(65) every time by 2-3 points, I need experts comments, what I am missing and what should I do to increase my reading score.


----------



## trinkasharma

arvindnitm said:


> Hi Friends, Happy New Year to all,
> I am going to sit for my 4th attempt on 2 Feb.
> Previous results,
> 1st 2nd 3rd 4h
> R 66 60 63 ?
> L 54 61 65 ?
> S 70 63 62 ?
> W 54 68 72 ?
> 
> I am missing my desired result(65) every time by 2-3 points, I need experts comments, what I am missing and what should I do to increase my reading score.


Are you using any test prep books at all? I have deleted that O line from your scores because for most cases it is not relevant.


----------



## sunny_australia

any tips or extra material for re-order paragraph and Reading: Fill in the blanks


----------



## sunny_australia

sunny_australia said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Has anybody tried these books?
> 
> 1. Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> 2. Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack-English-Macmillan (With CD) (English)
> 
> Do any of them give computer-based practice test?.
> 
> Please suggest pros and cons.



Has anybody tried these books?

1. Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack

2. Pte Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack-English-Macmillan (With CD) (English)

Do any of them give computer-based practice test?.

Please suggest pros and cons.


----------



## parthvi

sunny_australia said:


> any tips or extra material for re-order paragraph and Reading: Fill in the blanks


Hi Sunnay,

You can practice Reorder Paragraph using these two link:

CAT Sample Papers with Solutions | CAT Mock Test Online | CAT Question Papers for Statistics, Geometry, Arithmetic Problem Solving, Data Interpretation, English & Logical Reasoning Preparation - Jumbotests
ParaJumbles PDF - CAT (MBA Exam for IIM'S)


----------



## pras07

I gave my second attempt today and I must say it was easier compared to previous attempt. However, center (Chopras) was not at all good. So much outside noise was coming. Even the staff also come from time to time for their work. Pearson is far better they have sound proof facility and entry of other people is strictly prohibited.


----------



## arvindnitm

trinkasharma said:


> Are you using any test prep books at all? I have deleted that O line from your scores because for most cases it is not relevant.


Yes, I am using PET Pearson plus book as a reference and available online helps.


----------



## sujeets29

I have booked the PTE-A exams for 3rd of Feb 2016. Can we take mock exams before the actual test? Do we have to pay if we need to take the test? 

Also, in one of the earlier post it was suggested to record our own voice on dictionary.com to help with speaking test, however, I did not see such option on dictionary.com, can someone please help?


----------



## Abhishu

sujeets29 said:


> I have booked the PTE-A exams for 3rd of Feb 2016. Can we take mock exams before the actual test? Do we have to pay if we need to take the test?
> 
> Also, in one of the earlier post it was suggested to record our own voice on dictionary.com to help with speaking test, however, I did not see such option on dictionary.com, can someone please help?


it may be dictation.io to record your voice...
good luck and wish us luck too.


----------



## sujeets29

Abhishu said:


> it may be dictation.io to record your voice...
> good luck and wish us luck too.


Thanks Mate! and all the best :yo:


----------



## Kate2102360

Hi all, this is my first post here, I've been trying to get all 79 in PTE however the speaking is the only part that I got stuck on 
The problem is I am around 7-7.5 in ielts for speaking, but in Pte I'm getting 64-65 for the three times I've taken the test, I tried using different talking speed, intonation, I improved my clarity and sharpness, but it just won't go up! And last night I did a mock exam, in which I found the test is harder than the real one, and I got a 56 in the speaking section.

here are my results
1st: S64 L81 R81 W90
2nd: S65 L90 R87 W90
3rd: S64 L80 R90 W90

Mock A: S56 (I only did the speaking part as the other 3 sections won't be affecting the speaking score I supposed)


I always get extremely low marks on pronunciation and fluency, around 50-60 while my two tutors and my friends all told me that I have great no-accent pronunciation and fluency, so what exactly is the problem happening here? 

I have improved a lot in my fluency in fact, reduced "ur hmm" and gap fillers, increased sharpness and clarity(Siri recognises my speech pretty well), have practiced describe image to the point that I almost memorised answering formats for all types of graphs, have learnt a new way to take note during retell lecture and it also helps a lot. Generally speaking, you might expect to see at least some minimal improvement on my score, but the computer just won't give it to me!!!  

Nearly to the edge of giving up, but I'm this close to get it, sigh. Btw good luck you all!


----------



## funnybond4u

Kate2102360 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here, I've been trying to get all 79 in PTE however the speaking is the only part that I got stuck on
> The problem is I am around 7-7.5 in ielts for speaking, but in Pte I'm getting 64-65 for the three times I've taken the test, I tried using different talking speed, intonation, I improved my clarity and sharpness, but it just won't go up! And last night I did a mock exam, in which I found the test is harder than the real one, and I got a 56 in the speaking section.
> 
> here are my results
> 1st: S64 L81 R81 W90
> 2nd: S65 L90 R87 W90
> 3rd: S64 L80 R90 W90
> 
> Mock A: S56 (I only did the speaking part as the other 3 sections won't be affecting the speaking score I supposed)
> 
> I always get extremely low marks on pronunciation and fluency, around 50-60 while my two tutors and my friends all told me that I have great no-accent pronunciation and fluency, so what exactly is the problem happening here?
> 
> I have improved a lot in my fluency in fact, reduced "ur hmm" and gap fillers, increased sharpness and clarity(Siri recognises my speech pretty well), have practiced describe image to the point that I almost memorised answering formats for all types of graphs, have learnt a new way to take note during retell lecture and it also helps a lot. Generally speaking, you might expect to see at least some minimal improvement on my score, but the computer just won't give it to me!!!
> 
> Nearly to the edge of giving up, but I'm this close to get it, sigh. Btw good luck you all!


Hi Kate,

Did you tried giving the test at different test centres? Or able to find anyone who gave test at same centre and faced similar problem?


----------



## Kate2102360

funnybond4u said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> Did you tried giving the test at different test centres? Or able to find anyone who gave test at same centre and faced similar problem?


The first test I was in the Clifton centre in Sydney, they told me their equipments are not good so I took the other two at Pearson centre, which is said to be the best one.

And no I couldn't find anyone having the same problem, that is another issue to me, but I do heard that there is one person who got 8.5 in speaking in ielts but got 40 something in Pte, I'm assuming that her problem is speaking too fast. I had this problem too but I have improved through practicing.
So it's totally weird if the computer couldn't recognise my voice while Siri could note down 95% of me speaking. Thanks for the reply  this is my first time asking for help on forums, so getting my first response is encouraging


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

In argumentative essays, once I am taking aside (Agree/Disagree), should I have to write for both views in body paragraphs? for example, _Technology is good or bad? _
Is this structure is good for all argumentative essay? 

*My stand : Good
Introduction 
Body Para-1 in support of good 
Body Para-2 in support of bad 
Conclusion*


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kate2102360 said:


> The first test I was in the Clifton centre in Sydney, they told me their equipments are not good so I took the other two at Pearson centre, which is said to be the best one.
> 
> And no I couldn't find anyone having the same problem, that is another issue to me, but I do heard that there is one person who got 8.5 in speaking in ielts but got 40 something in Pte, I'm assuming that her problem is speaking too fast. I had this problem too but I have improved through practicing.
> So it's totally weird if the computer couldn't recognise my voice while Siri could note down 95% of me speaking. Thanks for the reply  this is my first time asking for help on forums, so getting my first response is encouraging


As per my knowledge i speak more faster than many applicants, there isnt any concern with speed. Secondly, forget about siri, google, and voice recorders. I tried my voice on chrome and only 65% of the speech was recognized which is funny for Me.


My Speaking scores below::::

First 79
Second 89
Third 90
Fourth 90


----------



## Kate2102360

Rab nawaz said:


> As per my knowledge i speak more faster than many applicants, there isnt any concern with speed. Secondly, forget about siri, google, and voice recorders. I tried my voice on chrome and only 65% of the speech was recognized which is funny for Me.
> 
> 
> My Speaking scores below::::
> 
> First 79
> Second 89
> Third 90
> Fourth 90


Woah, you are pretty good at it! I did slow down a lot at the third attempt(I got 64 for that), I am about to take the mock exam, do you have any advice other than the speed that you think would assist me?


----------



## maxngo

Hey, can you please share my one of your essays ASAP please? You scored constantly well in writing and my writing scores always stopped at 79. 

I can help you with Speaking. I scored 90/90/89

I am in Sydney, my test is on tuesday.

thanksssss


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kate2102360 said:


> Woah, you are pretty good at it! I did slow down a lot at the third attempt(I got 64 for that), I am about to take the mock exam, do you have any advice other than the speed that you think would assist me?





1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.

2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going

3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation

4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop

5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.

6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc 

7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
Axis represent number of years or countries.

8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.

9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence

10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent 

Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime

If possible kindly share your's reading tips with us as i got failed in reading 5 times with only 1 marks (64) . Where i just need 65+ in each section.


----------



## parthvi

Rab nawaz said:


> 1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.
> 
> 2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going
> 
> 3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation
> 
> 4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop
> 
> 5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.
> 
> 6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc
> 
> 7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
> Axis represent number of years or countries.
> 
> 8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.
> 
> 9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence
> 
> 10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent
> 
> Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime
> 
> If possible kindly share your's reading tips with us as i got failed in reading 5 times with only 1 marks (64) . Where i just need 65+ in each section.


Hi, thanks for sharing your speaking tips. Would you please tell me how are you lagging behind in Reading whether it is time constraints or something else? Are you trying to attempt all questions? if yes, skip MCQMA;however it does carrying negative marking. For me time management is big concern in a reading section.


----------



## parthvi

Rab nawaz said:


> 1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.
> 
> 2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going
> 
> 3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation
> 
> 4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop
> 
> 5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.
> 
> 6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc
> 
> 7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
> Axis represent number of years or countries.
> 
> 8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.
> 
> 9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence
> 
> 10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent
> 
> Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime
> 
> If possible kindly share your's reading tips with us as i got failed in reading 5 times with only 1 marks (64) . Where i just need 65+ in each section.





parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In argumentative essays, once I am taking aside (Agree/Disagree), should I have to write for both views in body paragraphs? for example, _Technology is good or bad? _
> Is this structure is good for all argumentative essay?
> 
> *My stand : Good
> Introduction
> Body Para-1 in support of good
> Body Para-2 in support of bad
> Conclusion*


Can anybody please share your thoughts here?


----------



## Rab nawaz

parthvi said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing your speaking tips. Would you please tell me how are you lagging behind in Reading whether it is time constraints or something else? Are you trying to attempt all questions? if yes, skip MCQMA;however it does carrying negative marking. For me time management is big concern in a reading section.


I have no idea consistently 5 times i got 64 in reading. I dont have problem with time management, but In exam couple of words are totally new for me and i havnt seen those words in my life, so i cant translate them to get the answer. I always tried to attempt mcma so i can get more marks, even sometime i choose the answers even am not shure.


----------



## parthvi

Rab nawaz said:


> I have no idea consistently 5 times i got 64 in reading. I dont have problem with time management, but In exam couple of words are totally new for me and i havnt seen those words in my life, so i cant translate them to get the answer. I always tried to attempt mcma so i can get more marks, even sometime i choose the answers even am not shure.


May be you should try to skip MCQMA if you are not sure. It might push you at 65 in reading.


----------



## Rab nawaz

parthvi said:


> May be you should try to skip MCQMA if you are not sure. It might push you at 65 in reading.


But i cant rely on this theor what else u can recommend for me. At the moment am reading newspapers, old novels, and ielts reading, what u recon is that enough??


----------



## guruchauhan

Kate2102360 said:


> Woah, you are pretty good at it! I did slow down a lot at the third attempt(I got 64 for that), I am about to take the mock exam, do you have any advice other than the speed that you think would assist me?


Hi Kate, 
What is this SiRi??? How to take notes for retell lecture as i am also struggling to clear PTE. given 4 times but no success. Pls give me tips for speaking n listening.


----------



## parthvi

Rab nawaz said:


> But i cant rely on this theor what else u can recommend for me. At the moment am reading newspapers, old novels, and ielts reading, what u recon is that enough??


Yes. if you go through all IELTS 7 books readings, you will definitely get 65. Try to improve knowledge of collocation by reading high level of English such BBC news, ABC and more.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Can anybody tell me, is there any discount cupon available for PTE?


----------



## Rab nawaz

parthvi said:


> Yes. if you go through all IELTS 7 books readings, you will definitely get 65. Try to improve knowledge of collocation by reading high level of English such BBC news, ABC and more.



Exactly thats what am doing at the moment, also am
Gonna appear on 05th of janury. I am bit disappointed with all previous attempts as i was very close but lets see this time. Luck is very important factor in PTE.


----------



## parthvi

Rab nawaz said:


> Exactly thats what am doing at the moment, also am
> Gonna appear on 05th of janury. I am bit disappointed with all previous attempts as i was very close but lets see this time. Luck is very important factor in PTE.


Good to hear that, I am also taking on 5th Jan, this is my third attempt and also aiming 65 in each. Do not worry, just keep practicing, still you have 2 days left. Let see how it goes. All the best


----------



## ScotDownUnder

parthvi said:


> Yes. if you go through all IELTS 7 books readings, you will definitely get 65. Try to improve knowledge of collocation by reading high level of English such BBC news, ABC and more.


I shouldn't rely on the BBC too much, if I were you. Their standard of writing has gone drastically downhill in the past ten years. Typographical errors and poor grammar abound.


----------



## Kate2102360

maxngo said:


> Hey, can you please share my one of your essays ASAP please? You scored constantly well in writing and my writing scores always stopped at 79.
> 
> I can help you with Speaking. I scored 90/90/89
> 
> I am in Sydney, my test is on tuesday.
> 
> thanksssss


Hi, I do have some certain techniques for the writing section. Also I'm pretty interested in your way of doing the speaking exam, my test is coming tomorrow lol, just finished the mock exam with a score of 67, better than my other attempts however still a long way to go.

Do you think we could exchange contact? I'm not familiar with the friending system on this forum, if you could private message me that would be best, thanks!


----------



## Kate2102360

Rab nawaz said:


> 1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.
> 
> 2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going
> 
> 3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation
> 
> 4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop
> 
> 5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.
> 
> 6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc
> 
> 7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
> Axis represent number of years or countries.
> 
> 8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.
> 
> 9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence
> 
> 10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent
> 
> Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime
> 
> If possible kindly share your's reading tips with us as i got failed in reading 5 times with only 1 marks (64) . Where i just need 65+ in each section.


Thanks a lot for the tips!!!
Will be taking the test tomorrow, I tried speaking faster in the mock exam and got 67, still better than my other attempts. Anyway do you have any specific weak spots that you are aiming at? I will try my best to help!  

so here are something that might help:

1. for multiple answer questions, never tick the ones you are not sure, always always choose the ones you are very confident with, I have encountered a lot of with only one or two correct answers in fact.

2. for reordering paragraphs, pay more attention to hint words like words that will refer to something else in another paragraph, try linking two paragraphs first, then organize the big trunks you get into the order of introduction, body and conclusion.

3. remember that the reordering part your score will depend on how many correct link you get in between paragraphs, for example, if the order is ABCDE, you will get 1 mark for linking A and B, B and C, C and D, and D and E, so in total 4 marks, if your answer is ABDEC, you will only get mark for linking A and B, D and E, so only 2 marks.

4. for questions that require you to read a passage, try to read and really understand the question first, then start searching for the key word in the text so that you can locate the answer more quickly.

soon...these are the ones I can think of at the moment. post more questions that you think of and I will see if I could help


----------



## phz

Kate2102360 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here, I've been trying to get all 79 in PTE however the speaking is the only part that I got stuck on
> The problem is I am around 7-7.5 in ielts for speaking, but in Pte I'm getting 64-65 for the three times I've taken the test, I tried using different talking speed, intonation, I improved my clarity and sharpness, but it just won't go up! And last night I did a mock exam, in which I found the test is harder than the real one, and I got a 56 in the speaking section.
> 
> here are my results
> 1st: S64 L81 R81 W90
> 2nd: S65 L90 R87 W90
> 3rd: S64 L80 R90 W90
> 
> Mock A: S56 (I only did the speaking part as the other 3 sections won't be affecting the speaking score I supposed)
> 
> 
> I always get extremely low marks on pronunciation and fluency, around 50-60 while my two tutors and my friends all told me that I have great no-accent pronunciation and fluency, so what exactly is the problem happening here?
> 
> I have improved a lot in my fluency in fact, reduced "ur hmm" and gap fillers, increased sharpness and clarity(Siri recognises my speech pretty well), have practiced describe image to the point that I almost memorised answering formats for all types of graphs, have learnt a new way to take note during retell lecture and it also helps a lot. Generally speaking, you might expect to see at least some minimal improvement on my score, but the computer just won't give it to me!!!
> 
> Nearly to the edge of giving up, but I'm this close to get it, sigh. Btw good luck you all!


I saw in earlier pages someone had the same problem with speaking, and because he was very confident with his speaking he switched test centres and it worked. Maybe that's an option?


----------



## sujeets29

OnlyAustralia said:


> Can anybody tell me, is there any discount cupon available for PTE?



"PTE2015" got me 10% discount when I booked the exam on 2nd Jan.


----------



## sujeets29

Guys, do we get any access to free mock tests in India for PTE A when we enroll for the exams?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

sujeets29 said:


> "PTE2015" got me 10% discount when I booked the exam on 2nd Jan.


Thanks for replying.


----------



## Kate2102360

I saw in earlier pages someone had the same problem with speaking, and because he was very confident with his speaking he switched test centres and it worked. Maybe that's an option?[/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot for thr reply! If this time it turns out bad I will try this one


----------



## Kate2102360

guruchauhan said:


> Kate2102360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, you are pretty good at it! I did slow down a lot at the third attempt(I got 64 for that), I am about to take the mock exam, do you have any advice other than the speed that you think would assist me?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kate,
> What is this SiRi??? How to take notes for retell lecture as i am also struggling to clear PTE. given 4 times but no success. Pls give me tips for speaking n listening.
Click to expand...

siri is a built in AI on iphone that could recognise what you speak to the microphone, I use it for practicing my clarity. 

And for the notes taking, I'm using a lot of arrows to represent the relationships between stuff, like if it says the university is relying on the donation from 123 coorperation, then I would write " uni rely donation <--- 123 coop"

or try to invent your way of symbol note taking, it would be faster.

for the listening part summarize lecture, I type instead of handwriting because im a bit slow on that, type any keyword that you hear, and do your best to do the same as you do with summarizing written text; pr, if you couldnt understand, you will have to make up a logical and grammaticaaly correct story to link up those keywords. 

but most importantly, understanding the lecture is a crucial condition for you to deliver a good response in either retell or summarize, if you find that you are lost, try to stop writing anything until you fully understand it, then start taking note again.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Kate2102360 said:


> siri is a built in AI on iphone that could recognise what you speak to the microphone, I use it for practicing my clarity.
> 
> And for the notes taking, I'm using a lot of arrows to represent the relationships between stuff, like if it says the university is relying on the donation from 123 coorperation, then I would write " uni rely donation <--- 123 coop"
> 
> or try to invent your way of symbol note taking, it would be faster.
> 
> for the listening part summarize lecture, I type instead of handwriting because im a bit slow on that, type any keyword that you hear, and do your best to do the same as you do with summarizing written text; pr, if you couldnt understand, you will have to make up a logical and grammaticaaly correct story to link up those keywords.
> 
> but most importantly, understanding the lecture is a crucial condition for you to deliver a good response in either retell or summarize, if you find that you are lost, try to stop writing anything until you fully understand it, then start taking note again.


Check your PM.


----------



## Redbox

Kate2102360 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here, I've been trying to get all 79 in PTE however the speaking is the only part that I got stuck on
> The problem is I am around 7-7.5 in ielts for speaking, but in Pte I'm getting 64-65 for the three times I've taken the test, I tried using different talking speed, intonation, I improved my clarity and sharpness, but it just won't go up! And last night I did a mock exam, in which I found the test is harder than the real one, and I got a 56 in the speaking section.
> 
> here are my results
> 1st: S64 L81 R81 W90
> 2nd: S65 L90 R87 W90
> 3rd: S64 L80 R90 W90
> 
> Mock A: S56 (I only did the speaking part as the other 3 sections won't be affecting the speaking score I supposed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get extremely low marks on pronunciation and fluency, around 50-60 while my two tutors and my friends all told me that I have great no-accent pronunciation and fluency, so what exactly is the problem happening here?
> 
> I have improved a lot in my fluency in fact, reduced "ur hmm" and gap fillers, increased sharpness and clarity(Siri recognises my speech pretty well), have practiced describe image to the point that I almost memorised answering formats for all types of graphs, have learnt a new way to take note during retell lecture and it also helps a lot. Generally speaking, you might expect to see at least some minimal improvement on my score, but the computer just won't give it to me!!!
> 
> Nearly to the edge of giving up, but I'm this close to get it, sigh. Btw good luck you all!


Try to change test center but if it still does not work for you, better take IELTS or TOEFL coz maybe you are not comfortable taking computer based test. 
It happen to me, I took PTE for the 6th times and always failed in speaking. I keep taking the test hoping that I was almost there but to my disappointment, I never passed speaking test. Some are lucky but others are not.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii all I m giving my 5th attempt for 79 each this month..I have got 79+ in all sections in different tests except speaking where my highest so far is 76..plz suggest me tricks to gain 79 each


----------



## pavan4u

Kate2102360 said:


> I saw in earlier pages someone had the same problem with speaking, and because he was very confident with his speaking he switched test centres and it worked. Maybe that's an option?


Thanks a lot for thr reply! If this time it turns out bad I will try this one[/QUOTE]

Pearson Professional Centers in Sydney are having the best infrastructure compared to Navitas and PLT (my personal experience)


----------



## maxngo

Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate. 

First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe. 

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate.
> 
> First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.


This is perfect maxngo! All the best for the real PTE!


----------



## trinkasharma

maxngo said:


> The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate.


Because you have mentioned paragraphs, I feel you should use two/three paragraphs. You should split the paragraph at "Second of all".

Also, according to this page, "Second of all" should not be used.

second of all

SECOND. “First of all” makes sense when you want to emphasize the primacy of the first item in a series, but it should not be followed by “second of all,” 

There are more pages that advocate against "Second of all" I could list but my network is misbehaving now.


----------



## Prash2533

trinkasharma said:


> Because you have mentioned paragraphs, I feel you should use two/three paragraphs. You should split the paragraph at "Second of all".
> 
> Also, according to this page, "Second of all" should not be used.
> 
> second of all
> 
> SECOND. “First of all” makes sense when you want to emphasize the primacy of the first item in a series, but it should not be followed by “second of all,”
> 
> There are more pages that advocate against "Second of all" I could list but my network is misbehaving now.


I completely agree with trinka. Second of all does not make sense. Use Secondly instead.
Also you have used the same word dangerous too much. Use synonyms like hazardous, precarious, peirlous etc where applicable


----------



## Kate2102360

maxngo said:


> Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate.
> 
> First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.


This is a perfectly fine essay for the pte writing section, and its way better than my three essays which got me 90s during those exams. I think you've got the hang of it already, keep up the good work tomorrow!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Kate2102360 said:


> This is a perfectly fine essay for the pte writing section, and its way better than my three essays which got me 90s during those exams. I think you've got the hang of it already, keep up the good work tomorrow!


I'm eager to know about your experience Kate...Have you appeared and finished exam?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

trinkasharma said:


> Because you have mentioned paragraphs, I feel you should use two/three paragraphs. You should split the paragraph at "Second of all".
> 
> Also, according to this page, "Second of all" should not be used.
> 
> second of all
> 
> SECOND. &#147;First of all&#148; makes sense when you want to emphasize the primacy of the first item in a series, but it should not be followed by &#147;second of all,&#148;
> 
> There are more pages that advocate against "Second of all" I could list but my network is misbehaving now.


Hi trinkasharma,
Your PM service is not working. 
BTW, Are you preparing for exam again?

Want to study with you and get/give advice for the same.

Regards,


----------



## ReezV

Hi guys,

Need some tips on improving my pronunciation and oral fluency for the speaking part. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.

ReezV


----------



## trinkasharma

My score page says this.

taken - Scores reportable.

When I click on the hyperlink, I get this:

Your score report is currently not available. Please try again AFTER you receive an email message stating that your score report is available. If you continue to have issues after you receive the email message, please contact Customer Service for assistance.

I guess I need to wait for few more hours.


----------



## engineer20

trinkasharma said:


> My score page says this.
> 
> taken - Scores reportable.
> 
> When I click on the hyperlink, I get this:
> 
> Your score report is currently not available. Please try again AFTER you receive an email message stating that your score report is available. If you continue to have issues after you receive the email message, please contact Customer Service for assistance.
> 
> I guess I need to wait for few more hours.


wait until you received an email saying your scores are ready to be downloaded.


----------



## Sush1

*Tips for Writing Section*

Hi,

Can anybody help me in writing section. Can some body provide me the tips for Writing Section. This is the section where I always get 75 to 78 but not able to cross 79.

Regards


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> My score page says this.
> 
> taken - Scores reportable.
> 
> When I click on the hyperlink, I get this:
> 
> Your score report is currently not available. Please try again AFTER you receive an email message stating that your score report is available. If you continue to have issues after you receive the email message, please contact Customer Service for assistance.
> 
> I guess I need to wait for few more hours.


When and where you had given the exam? 
I gave exam on Saturday (2nd Jan) at Chopras and still it says scores not reportable.


----------



## Sush1

Rab nawaz said:


> I have no idea consistently 5 times i got 64 in reading. I dont have problem with time management, but In exam couple of words are totally new for me and i havnt seen those words in my life, so i cant translate them to get the answer. I always tried to attempt mcma so i can get more marks, even sometime i choose the answers even am not shure.


Tips for Reading, I think will help:-
1. For Choosing Single Option:- Steps which I follow:-
a. First read Question, not answers.
b. Read the passage and try to answer the question after reading the passage.
c. Match the best answer and mark.
d. You will realize that you will be able to get answer while reading the passage rather than reading complete passage, this will save time of yours since you will not go to options again and again.
2. For Choosing Multiple answers:- Steps which I follow:-
a. First read Question and answers.
b. Read the passage and try to match the options which are correct..
c Eliminate the wrong answers.
d. The main thing is to read the passage only once since reading it multiple times will eat your time.
e. Eliminate the wrong once and move.
3. Re Ordering the Paragraph:-
a. Try to find the main/ first point. This will be determined if you can find the main idea around which the passage is moving.
b. Then read the sentences and join the same further after looking at pronoun, connecting words etc.
4. Fill in the Blanks:- 
a. Read the passage first.
b. Get the meaning of the passage.
c. Then try to find the missing blanks.
d. For the words which are unknown try to see the tense for the same and make the smart guess.

I hope this will help you.

Regards


----------



## trinkasharma

pras07 said:


> When and where you had given the exam?
> I gave exam on Saturday (2nd Jan) at Chopras and still it says scores not reportable.


12:30,30 Dec, Chopras, MG Road, Bangalore.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> 12:30,30 Dec, Chopras, MG Road, Bangalore.


Oh no. So long???

I think that's the problem with Chopras. I have seen many people reporting this issue who gave exam there. Pearson has to do a serious audit of this center as they do not have enough facilities as Pearson own centers have.

Anyway call their customer support (0008004401837 choose 2 then 5) and ask them why it is delayed.


----------



## kiranmai

This might be the problem due to holiday season. I took exam at Storm Hyderabad on Jan2 and still waiting for the result. Previously i got the result within 24hrs time.


----------



## trinkasharma

I did call the call centre after 48 hours (Actually the chat service). They told me that the results would be available after 5 days.


----------



## cyberbeast07

Guys, I am in urgent need of answer of this question. Would appreciate if you can reply ASAP. 

I came to know about PTE just couple of days back and I taking PTE on 6th Jan. I knew about Practice Tests and chose to purchase today. But when I went ahead with the order page, it's asking for my mailing address. Does it mean they will mail me practice material? I would under impression that I will use some sort of instantly available online materials and just done with it in 1 day for simulating exam experience. 

Please advise.


----------



## trinkasharma

They don't mail it.


----------



## birju_aussie

Anyone else got this email from Pearson? Are we supposed to send our scores in case of 189 visa?

Email content:
"Dear Birju,

Congratulations on completing PTE Academic.

To finish your study or visa application with PTE Academic, you must now send your score to your chosen institution or government body through our secure online portal. Institutions cannot accept paper or email copies of your score.

To send your scores, simply login to the Pearson portal and follow the steps online. For help with our online portal, you can view a step-by-step video and instructions online. View instructions."


----------



## kiranmai

You can avail them online instantly after payment and go ahead with practice.. no hard copies are sent.


----------



## blrvenky

I have started taking PTE class at Tagore institute bangalore, but not finding so much helpful. they just ask us to write more essays.

I need a help on which to start ( Reading, speakig, listening, writing), please advise on this


----------



## trinkasharma

How many marks are these Tagore students getting?


----------



## bob_1982

i have PTE test on 7 Jan .pl. provide answers to following questions:

1. what documents i have to bring other than passport to appear in the test?

2. in PTE test is there option to move to previous question and attend that later?

Regards


----------



## kiranmai

You just need to carry your passport. 
No, we don't have the option to move to previous question.


----------



## Thunder123

*Multiple Choice-Choose Single Answer*

What would be answer to the below question:-

It would come as a surprise to many that the concept of fear of crime is a recent invention. However, prior to the mid 1960 the term was never used and certainly not in the sense we use it today. This may not on the face of it seem very significant; terms, ideas and language continually change. However, fear of crime is more than simply a term to describe a physical or psychological reaction to the threat or perceived threat of victimization. Rather, it is now seen as a quantifiable, measurable, social scientific object, a policy target and political issue.

Q:- The information suggests that the key way in which the concept of fear of crime has changed is that…….
1.	It is now regarded as a measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.
2.	Before the 1960 it was linked to victimization without being linked to more commonly held views about violence.
3.	Before the 1960 it referred to personal issues whereas now it refers to abstract issues.
4.	It was previously conceived in physical terms, whereas it is now seen in psychological terms.


----------



## bob_1982

i think option 1
It is now regarded as a measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies


----------



## mukeshsharma

1.	It is now regarded as a measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.

should be the answer , what the official answer ?


----------



## Thunder123

mukeshsharma said:


> 1.	It is now regarded as a measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.
> 
> should be the answer , what the official answer ?


I don't know, but I also think that it should be 1 only.


----------



## theskyisalive

Thunder123 said:


> What would be answer to the below question:-
> 
> It would come as a surprise to many that the concept of fear of crime is a recent invention. However, prior to the mid 1960 the term was never used and certainly not in the sense we use it today. This may not on the face of it seem very significant; terms, ideas and language continually change. However, fear of crime is more than simply a term to describe a physical or psychological reaction to the threat or perceived threat of victimization. Rather, it is now seen as a quantifiable, measurable, social scientific object, a policy target and political issue.
> 
> Q:- The information suggests that the key way in which the concept of fear of crime has changed is that…….
> 1.	It is now regarded as a measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.
> 2.	Before the 1960 it was linked to victimization without being linked to more commonly held views about violence.
> 3.	Before the 1960 it referred to personal issues whereas now it refers to abstract issues.
> 4.	It was previously conceived in physical terms, whereas it is now seen in psychological terms.


The correct answer is (1).

if you read the question 'the key way in which the concept..has changed'...then look at the last line of the para - 'Rather, it is now seen as a '..so the last line holds the hint to the answer, further it says - 'measurable' and 'a policy target' - the only choice that matches is option-1

...even if you opt for the elimination approach-options 2,3 and 4 state extra facts that have not been mentioned anywhere in the para, and thus can be eliminated.


----------



## trinkasharma

Some issues have occurred at Pearson.
===============
Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores through your web account.

Thank you for your patience.

-- 

Pearson PLT Program Coordinator

Pearson VUE – PTE Academic Program
5601 Green Valley Drive
=======================


----------



## Abhishu

Hi guys,

Please help about the preparation of essays. is it ok to say the list on below link contains all the essay. and definitely the essay will come from this list.

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas


----------



## trinkasharma

There are no guarantees.


----------



## Thunder123

*Reorder Paragraph*

What would be the correct order of the following sentences:

1.	In the lobby of an internet search engine company's headquarters in California, computer screens displays lists of words being entered into the company's search engine.
2.	Over the past year, a series of privacy gaffes and government attempts to gain access to the internet user's online histories have, along with consolidation among online search and advertising groups, thrust the issue of internet privacy into the spotlight.
3.	This presents a challenge to internet search companies, which have built a multi-billion dollar industry out of targeted advertising based on the information users reveal about themselves online.
4.	Although its says that the system is designed to filter out any scandalous or potentially compromising queries, the fact that even a fraction of searcher can be seen by visitors tot the world's biggest search company is likely to come as a shock to internet users who think of web browsing as a private affair.
5.	However, that may be changing.


----------



## trinkasharma

Where did you get these questions from?

In the lobby of Google’s headquarters in Mountain View, California, computer screens display lists of the words being entered into the company’s search engine

Although Google says the system is designed to filter out any scandalous or potentially compromising queries, the fact that even a fraction of searches can be seen by visitors to the world’s biggest search company is likely to come as a shock to internet users who think of web browsing as a private affair.

“People generally believe that using a search engine is the equivalent of talking to a priest or a rabbi,” says Larry Ponemon, head of the Ponemon Institute, a privacy think-tank. “The public in general doesn’t seem to fully understand how their privacy may be at risk.”

That may be changing. Over the past year, a series of privacy gaffes and government attempts to gain access to internet users’ online histories have, along with consolidation among online search and advertising groups, thrust the issue of internet privacy into the spotlight.

This presents a challenge to Google and other internet search companies, which have built a multi-billion dollar industry out of targeted advertising based on the information users reveal about themselves online. Indeed, this summer, under pressure from privacy groups and consumer watchdogs in the US and Europe, each of the top four internet search companies acted to tighten its privacy controls.

I got that via a google search.


----------



## Kate2102360

tirik.ijrad said:


> I'm eager to know about your experience Kate...Have you appeared and finished exam?


Hi tirik, Ive changed my signature and you should be able to see my past results now
Ive taken four of them the last just happened yesterday haha, not feeling too good about it, Im still struggling with my speaking, need to get a 79


----------



## maxngo

Hi everyone, 

I just finished my exam.

It was not bad. I was able to finish all questions without running out of time. And that was good.

I will update my results soon


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished my exam.
> 
> It was not bad. I was able to finish all questions without running out of time. And that was good.
> 
> I will update my results soon


:fingerscrossed: Good luck !


----------



## phz

I've been practising my speaking but I constantly struggle with Describe Images 

I found that 25 seconds really isn't enough time for me to get a hang of the graph, sometimes after 25 seconds I still have no idea what the graph means, let along talk about it naturally and fluently.. this result me putting a lot of umm... ah,... in my speech, especially at the beginning of the speech. After about 20-30 seconds of talking I become more relaxed thus speak more natural and fluently, however time soon run out and I usually end up not saying much about the graph's main feature.

I wonder if anyone has the same problem? Is this just because I am lacking practice in this section ?

For Retell lectures, I found note taking really isn't a problem for me, and I end up having a lot to say about the lecture. But same problem remains, I start my speech nervously and unable to organise my thoughts and speech in the first 20 seconds .. then as I become more fluent, time runs out. I usually don't get to go through all my notes in 40 seconds. 

So again.. I am a bit worried.. because I can image myself being more nervous in the real exam. Has everyone encountered this problem or is it just me? Has anyone got any tips that can help ?


----------



## Sumanreddy

Hi I have given my two pte mock n 1 real test but my speaking score was too low .... It was 48, 46 n 44 
I couldn't understand what's actually wrong ... Can someone help me


----------



## trinkasharma

Sumanreddy, ask someone in Melbourne to review your speaking.


----------



## maxngo

Hi trinkashama, have you received your scores yet? I took today my test and now the status is : Delivery successful - on hold. Did you see the same line ?


----------



## maxngo

phz said:


> I've been practising my speaking but I constantly struggle with Describe Images
> 
> I found that 25 seconds really isn't enough time for me to get a hang of the graph, sometimes after 25 seconds I still have no idea what the graph means, let along talk about it naturally and fluently.. this result me putting a lot of umm... ah,... in my speech, especially at the beginning of the speech. After about 20-30 seconds of talking I become more relaxed thus speak more natural and fluently, however time soon run out and I usually end up not saying much about the graph's main feature.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has the same problem? Is this just because I am lacking practice in this section ?
> 
> For Retell lectures, I found note taking really isn't a problem for me, and I end up having a lot to say about the lecture. But same problem remains, I start my speech nervously and unable to organise my thoughts and speech in the first 20 seconds .. then as I become more fluent, time runs out. I usually don't get to go through all my notes in 40 seconds.
> 
> So again.. I am a bit worried.. because I can image myself being more nervous in the real exam. Has everyone encountered this problem or is it just me? Has anyone got any tips that can help ?


Hi phz,

I had the same problem on my very first day preparing for pte. 
I was getting used to the format and 40 seconds was definitely not enough for me.

However, for this task, you have to follow a strategy.

Every picture, you have to find 4 points, and make sure u cover all these points, first!

The tip is, dont be gready!!

1. The title of the graph
2. Highest, lowest trends
3. In detail a bit
4. Implication (I think this is because...blah blah blah)

The mistake that people make: 
1/ They spend so much time on first point
2/ After first point, they dont know what to say next

So stay away from this trap.

You have to kinda rush through these 4 points.!!

Dont get into too much at any point. Stay disciplined with your mind and tell yourself that OK i have to mention all these 4 points, and then whatever happens happens. I mean, after that IF you have time, you can say something else.

So the tip is try come up with 4 points in mind. PRactice this. Hang on to those points. Dont get astray or forget them. Practice and its piece of cake.


----------



## trinkasharma

maxngo said:


> Hi phz,
> 
> 
> 4. Implication (I think this is because...blah blah blah)


There is at least one tutorial (For IELTS) that tells you not to give your opinion or use any background information.


----------



## Sumanreddy

I have already done that prior to my real test n I was told to improve in writing as my speaking was good enough to meet 65... But to my surprise I scored good in writing but don't know what's wrong with my speaking.... Can anyone guide me on Skype n assess me


----------



## maxngo

Have you got your results trakishanma

Implication is required in PTE. They want you to sort of explain or predict about the trend related in the graph. For example, if throughout the years , there have been more older people in the USA and that trend will keep going up in the future , you can say sth like:

I think maybe this is because the US population are aging .

Or if you describe a process of something for example, i would say:
I think this is a very sufficient process..

Thats what i did and got 90-90-89 in speaking . Anw, i dont know. Haha. Never been to a couching college .


----------



## pteseeker

Need Assistance in PTE Essay Writing tips & topics , my exam is scheduled on 29th Jan 2016.


----------



## kiranmai

Did you received your scores. I too face the same situation. Didn't received the mail yet.


----------



## trinkasharma

My scores say "taken - Scores reportable" but they are not. I need to wait more.


----------



## kiranmai

You took ur test on Dec 30th ..right?


----------



## trinkasharma

Yes. 30 Dec.


----------



## kiranmai

more than 5 days. I am not sure if any one received their scores who took exam during this time.


----------



## phz

Hi! Thank you very much for the tip! I will follow the four points you've mentioned. Looking forward to hear good news about your score! 

My problem is very similar to what's you've described, after the first point I don't know what to say next. Earlier on this thread someone recommend to firstly talk about what's on the x-axis and y-axis. Following this I found myself spending the first 20 seconds or more reading the title, saying what's on both axis, then struggling to find anything else to say next. Do you think I should avoid talking about the axis? 

I might just be a very slow reader on graphs or react very slowly to graphs, I can't understand the graph in 25 seconds, usually after 20 seconds I'm still trying to understand the figures on both axis and  connect the information so it makes sense to me.... Is this just me? Is this something that would improve over time with more practise?

One more thing, is practising the same graph over and over again helpful? Or should I start with a different graph each time? I'm trying to come up a strategy to practise this section. Do you think I should stick with time limit exactly like the exam or should I give myself a little bit more time to look at the graph first then as I get better speed up to match the time limit in the exam ?


----------



## inquel112

Hi after any experinced advice on the preparation duration for the PTE. Got IELTS general R9 L8.5 S7 W7 2 years ago but aiming for 20 points from language. 

I've been seeing numerous posts about PTE-A being easier than IELTS (though not always) and here I am finally ready to start. How long did you guys study/prepare before the test?

Best of luck to those waiting on the result from the recent test. I'm sure it's just the eoty delay and it will be mailed to you in no time, but it can't hurt to give a call to the centre!


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> maxngo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi phz,
> 
> 
> 4. Implication (I think this is because...blah blah blah)
> 
> 
> 
> There is at least one tutorial (For IELTS) that tells you not to give your opinion or use any background information.
Click to expand...

Hi, I have "PTE academic test plus". In the describe image section of this book, it recommends you to think and speak about the implications of the graphs. So I think it is required for this exam and this is different from ielts writing task 1.


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> My scores say "taken - Scores reportable" but they are not. I need to wait more.


Even same for me. Since yesterday it says taken - Scores reportable but still waiting for email. I gave on 2nd Jan.


----------



## theskyisalive

pras07 said:


> Even same for me. Since yesterday it says taken - Scores reportable but still waiting for email. I gave on 2nd Jan.


it usually takes a day after status turns to 'Scores Reportable'...you can expect the results today(mine came at around 12:15pm, so I guess thats one slot when their email program starts sending results)..all the best!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

My previous PTE scores
1)LRSW :73,71,47,80
2)LESW:74,66,66,78
Target is 79+ and
New test date 13 feb

Kindly suggest the preparation schedule to improve my speaking desperately and assure 79+ in rest of the sections as well
I have a month !


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## trinkasharma

Your speaking has improved (It is currently at IELTS Level 7) and no one can guarantee anything.


----------



## maxngo

phz said:


> Hi! Thank you very much for the tip! I will follow the four points you've mentioned. Looking forward to hear good news about your score!
> 
> My problem is very similar to what's you've described, after the first point I don't know what to say next. Earlier on this thread someone recommend to firstly talk about what's on the x-axis and y-axis. Following this I found myself spending the first 20 seconds or more reading the title, saying what's on both axis, then struggling to find anything else to say next. Do you think I should avoid talking about the axis?
> 
> I might just be a very slow reader on graphs or react very slowly to graphs, I can't understand the graph in 25 seconds, usually after 20 seconds I'm still trying to understand the figures on both axis and connect the information so it makes sense to me.... Is this just me? Is this something that would improve over time with more practise?
> 
> One more thing, is practising the same graph over and over again helpful? Or should I start with a different graph each time? I'm trying to come up a strategy to practise this section. Do you think I should stick with time limit exactly like the exam or should I give myself a little bit more time to look at the graph first then as I get better speed up to match the time limit in the exam ?


For describe image, do these:

*1. Learn well the vocabulary related to graphs.* (Increase/go up/ rocket/ jump/ decline/ drop / plummet....) 

*2. Learn well the vocabulary related to picture* (In the foreground, in the background, in the top right hand corner, in the bottom left hand corner,....)

You cant immediately identify trends, or read data quickly at this point. ! That's normal.

*You need practice!*
*
First, you should write scripts for all the images in Describe section from Test plus book. Write all scripts in your way, follow 4 points. *

Write again again again until you are really used to writing this section.

*Then , you can practice with 25sec time limit. !*

I wrote in total more than 25000 words so far, for every skills. Oh and let me give you few of my writings for describe image, so you have an idea:

=====================================================

The graph shows the population of spanish speakers in a several countries. 
It is obvious that Mexico has the largest number of people who speak spanish, approximately 85 million people, whereas Chile has the least number of speakers at only roughly 18 million people. Peru, Venuzuela and United states have similar population that speak spanish at around 20 million on average. Columbia and Argentina have about 37 million spanish speakers while Spain has less in number, about 23 million.

The picture shows a massive skyscraper which has roughly 80 floors as how i estimate. The exterior of the building is completely covered by glass walls. 
It has a rectangle shape and looks very luxurious. We can see a clear reflection of another tall building from the glasses. In the bottom right hand side of the picture there are a few much smaller buildings next to each other. However the picture somehow looks somber and moody to me.

The timetable shows the classes and their timings for Mondays of semester 1. At 9 am it is time for subject named Introductory statistics. This lasts until 10 when another class of Psychology lecture begins. The lecture is 2 hour long until 12pm and that is lunch time. Lunch time is one hour, and English literature tutorial class resumes at 1pm. At 3pm there is a lecture on economics until 4pm. This is when the day finishes. 

The graph shows the mode of travel to university for second year students. There were 100 students took part in this survey, and 60 out of them travelled to uni by train, 30 travelled by car and only 10 that travelled by both means. Train appears a more popular form of transportation for students as its usage is doubled compared to car usage (at 60 and 30).

The chart shows the hierarchy of members of Management team. As a director, Jim Tognol is ranked first. Right below him is Chris Gale who is his assistant. Below Chris Gale are 3 other managers. First one is Michalle Davis the marketing manager, next is Adrian Moranis the business development manager and lastly Marjorie Smith the customer ralations manager. 

1.The graph shows the population growth rate between more developed countries and less developed countries. For lessdeveloped countries the population growth rate has been and will be very significant. It rose exponentially from just above 2 billions in 1950 to reach exactly 9 billion in 2050. For more developed countries the growth rate in population has been rather constant and will remain pretty much constant as it began just below 1 billion and in 2050 it will be expected to peak at just above 1billion. \

2.The graph shows the number of chips produced daily within the span of 7 days - in other words 1 week. We can see that on FRiday there are most chips produced and that is the peak at just below 18 thousand chips. On Sunday however there seems to be no chips produced on this day. Chips started on Monday with 12 thousands produced and gradually rose throughout Tuesday to Friday before it plummeted on Saturday, hitting a low of just above 8000.

3.The table shows the percentage of people in a several countries that use boat as their transportation means. It is clear that with 94.5% Neuru has the largest number of their population using boat to travel. Niue is undoubtedly the country with the least number of boat travellers compared to the rest 4 countries. F.States of Micronesia and Cook Islands And Tonga all share similar percentage of people using boat transport at around 90% onavaarage.
It seems like boat is their popular favorite form of transportation.

4. The graph shows the word’s most populous urban regions and there are 10 cities in the world that have been examined. Tokyo obviously represents the city with the largest number of population at 35mil people, where
Kin Argentina the city has only around 13 mil. Mexico, New york mumbai share quite similar number of population in their urban city. Dehi Shanghai and Calcuta have a bit less at around 15mil. Tokyo is definitely the busiest city to live in.

5. The graph shows rankings of a several cities that have the highest cost of living. It is clear that Moscow has always been ranked first both in 2007 and 2008. There has been a jump for Tokyo in Japan, Oslo in Norway and Seoul in South Korea that these cities have become more expensive to live in as their rankings are going up. London however has dropped one rank since 2007 from 2nd most expensive to 3th, leaving the position for Tokyo. 


6.The graph shows the australian share price index on 20 December 2008.
It is clear that the pink line demonstrated the previous day share price which was very constant and it remained exactly the same at 3590. The following day 20 December in blue line however demonstrated a rather turbulent day for austraian share price started as high as 3620 and dropped to a low of just 3560.

7.The graph depicts the relationship between fatigue and how it affects response times in human. So that when one is highly fatigued, they take as long as nearly 4 seconds to respond to something. Whereas in moderately fatigued individuals the time taken to respond is just above 1 second. And this is even less at alert people . They take even less than a second to respond. Which shows that fatigue really affects one’s ability to respond to things.

8.The graph depicts the composition of the sun by percentage. 
Hydrogen which is in blue represents the largest component with nearly 3 quarters occupied. Helium is the second largest portion within the sun that occupies nearly a quarter. The tiny bit left is oxygen which is in white. It is obvious that hydrogen is the substance that makes up most of the sun composition.

9.The graph shows the population densities with demonstrated number of persons per square kilometre in a several countries.
Greenland and Australia have similar very low number of people in a square kilometre with less than 2000 people. Bangladesh and Bermuda have more people per square kiometre than Australia and Greenland, with approximately 4000 people. And Singapore has the most impressive number of population per square kilometre at up to 18000 people. It shows that it is better to live in Australia than Singapore since there are less people.

10.The graph depicts the rankings of australia among 194 nations regarding 5 different categories. Australia ranks first in Literacy which is very impressive. At the same time Australia also is positioned 3rd and 6th for human development index and life expectancy respectively. For GNP er capital and infant mortality both are ranked at 19th and 20th respectively. W
Which means that Australia is a very nice country to live in 

11.The graph shows the climate in Brazil with figures of average daily temperature and rainfall per month within a span of 12 months. 
For daily temperature the peak is in earlier months of the year from Jan to Feb and this decreases gradually until when it hits the lowest point of just 19 degrees in Juy then it picks up again. For rainfall the amount also is rather constant during the first 3 months then a steady decline until Juky

I HAVE A LOT, ASK ME IF YOU NEED MORE HELP


----------



## maxngo

The wordings in these scripts must be simple and realistic. !!!!!

Because this is what you basically will say in reality. 

There is no point using difficult words here, coz system may not be able to understand as well. lol

AND NO MENTION AXIS EXIS WHATSOEVER, PLEASE! 

THEY ARE THERE JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WHICH TYPE OF MEASUREMENT FOR YOU TO SAY ONLY (IN MILLION DOLLARS, KILOS, PERCENT, OR TONNES... )


----------



## pras07

theskyisalive said:


> it usually takes a day after status turns to 'Scores Reportable'...you can expect the results today(mine came at around 12:15pm, so I guess thats one slot when their email program starts sending results)..all the best!


Hoping so but it still didn't appear.


----------



## trinkasharma

12:42 IST here and still no mails.


----------



## lalithas512

Hi maxngo,

Thank you for all the details provided. I score well in LRW (above 78) and the maximum I was able to reach in speaking is only 58. Can you please provide your valuable inputs for my below queries-
1. Is it ok to click Next button immediately after we are done with speaking (in every section)? Or should we wait for 3 seconds and then click next just to ensure that our answer gets recorded?
2. Thanks for sharing all your written scripts for describe image. Can you please share some audio recordings done by you for DI and Retell lecture sections. That will help me understand the pace in which I need to talk (fast, slow, medium)
3. Where should the mike be positioned? Should it be kept very close to our mouth or few inches away? When I record and hear back my voice during the actual exam mic test, I hear it quite clearly but it is not very loud. Is this expected to be loud?
I always kept the mic very near to my mouth.

Your answers will really help me to overcome my hurdle in the speaking module.
Thank you,
Lalitha


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Kate2102360 said:


> Hi tirik, Ive changed my signature and you should be able to see my past results now
> Ive taken four of them the last just happened yesterday haha, not feeling too good about it, Im still struggling with my speaking, need to get a 79


Sorry I use expatforum android app and posts do not carry signature in app.


----------



## trinkasharma

I did get the scores.

LRSW 90/90/72/90.
Oral fluency 62, Pronunciation 72.

Need to check what I can do in my speaking.


----------



## kiranmai

I too received my scores. But very disappointing.
Previously my scores are 71, 73,60,79
this time 67 60 42 and 83.

I think, reading I couldn't manage time.But I am much confident about my speaking. I spent lot of time listening to BBC Radio4 and also reading newspaper aloud. I felt that , I managed to complete describe graphs within time and felt better than last time. Not sure what went wrong and how to improve this.

Please help me in improving my speaking skills and does PTE coaching helps?

Does any one had idea on best coaching centres around kukatpally, in Hyderabad.I want some one to check my speaking and let me know where I am going wrong.

My pronunciation is just 35 and oral fluency is 45.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All, 
does any one has new voucher for PTE exam. I was having PTE2015 for 10% off. but I am not sure if this would work now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pinky1939

maxngo said:


> The wordings in these scripts must be simple and realistic. !!!!!
> 
> Because this is what you basically will say in reality.
> 
> There is no point using difficult words here, coz system may not be able to understand as well. lol
> 
> AND NO MENTION AXIS EXIS WHATSOEVER, PLEASE!
> 
> THEY ARE THERE JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WHICH TYPE OF MEASUREMENT FOR YOU TO SAY ONLY (IN MILLION DOLLARS, KILOS, PERCENT, OR TONNES... )



Hi maxngo,

Thank you. maxngo those were the most inspirational answers for the describe image. Please provide more, I am also struggling to get speaking 65+ from Melbourne. Would you mind if I send you a PM?


----------



## pras07

trinkasharma said:


> I did get the scores.
> 
> LRSW 90/90/72/90.
> Oral fluency 62, Pronunciation 72.
> 
> Need to check what I can do in my speaking.


I too received my scores and disappointed.

Please help me to improve reading scores and fluency like you.


----------



## maxngo

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi maxngo,
> 
> Thank you. maxngo those were the most inspirational answers for the describe image. Please provide more, I am also struggling to get speaking 65+ from Melbourne. Would you mind if I send you a PM?


Please go ahead.

Here are some more answers:

DESCRIBE IMAGE 

PRACTICE TEST PLUS

1.The graph shows the percentage of world population of 2 regions Asia and Europe. Asia is shown to have accounted for 65% of the world population from 1750 to 1850. Then from 1850 to 1950 there was a drop that Asia only occupied roughly 55% of world population by percentage. And this increased to reach 60 percent in 2000. Europe however only accounted for 20% world population from 1750 to 1850 and rose to reach a peak of 23% in 1900 before declining dramatically until 2000 to reach a low of just 10% world population occupation. 

2.The two pie charts show reasons for why male and female individuals are no longer attending school. The biggest reason for both sexes is that they have completed their studies, in male it is 60% and for female it is 65%. The reason that because people have obtained employment in male the percentage is at 25% which is double in female which is only 12%. Both sexes share quite similar percentage in illness reason and other reasons, at around 3% and 7% on average. For personal or family reason in male this is 4% whereas female it is 11%. 

3.The graph shows the percentage of US citizens that are over 65 years of age in compared with the country’s total population. There is a gradual rise within a span of 25 years. In 2010 citizens over 65 only occupied 13% of US population, but increased to 14% in 2015, 16% in 2020, 18% in 2025, 19% in 2030 and 20% in 2035. It means that there will be more and more residents that are over 65 years and they will be relying on the US government. 

4.The graph gives information on the revenue growth of two companies X and Y in millions of dollars within a span of 18 years from 2006 to 2024. For company X there is a steady rise from 300 millions dollars in 2006 to reach a peak of 1800 millions in 2024. For company Y the growth in revenue remained constant at 0 million from 2006 to 2009 but exponentially increased from 100 millions dollars in 2013 to a peak of just under 2000 millions in 2024. It shows that company Y performs better in the later period with faster revenue growth than company X. 

5.The graph demonstrates the reading achievement of readers from grade 1 to grade 3. It shows that successful readers started in grade 1 with the ability to read 20 words in a minute and this exponentially increased to reach a peak of 120 words per minute at grade 3. For struggling readers they could only read 10 words per minute in grade 1 and the progress is rather unsteady with frequent fluctuations. They could read a maximum of 50 words in grade 3 only. 

6.The graph shows the method of water collection in the past which is called Shadouf. There is a walkway with an operator standing on it. The walkway is connected to a rope with a bucket tightened at the other end. As the operator moves up the level will fall down allowing the bucket to get water in. As the bucket is filled with water the operator will then move downwards and with his weight he can then lift the bucket up by the level rising up. This is a very smart way to collect water.

========================
PRACTICE TEST PLUS TEST 2

1.The picture depicts the student accommodation in which it has one bedroom, one kitchen, one bathroom, one livingroom. When you walk in from the entrance there will be a living area with a table and 4 chairs. On the right side there is a window with probably next to it. Opposite the living area is the kitchen. The kitchen is sandwiched between a bathroom on the left and a bedroom with 2 windows in the right side. It is a very comfortable and convenient place for students to stay i suppose. 

2.The graph depicts the climate of Great Lakes Area in the USA including rainfall and temperature data. For the amount of rain, it is rather constantly low during the months from January to April, but it begins to rise from May onwards to reach a peak of roughly 90mm in July and starts to drop gradually until December. For temperature its highest point is also in July at 17 Degrees and it rises steadily from Jan to June as well as gradually decline from August to Decmber. 

The graph shows the rainfall and temperature over the period of a year in the Great Lakes Area of the usa. We can see that the two seem to broadly correspond, in that the rainfall gets heavier as the temperature increases. Both the temperature and the rainfall are at their height in July- the rainfall is heaviest at over 90 mm and the temperature at about 18 degrees. Both decreases towards the end of the year, although rainfall rises slighty in December and january. The temperature drops below zero around october and the rainfall is at its lowest in october and november with under 20 mm.

3.The graph shows the energy consumption in 2007 of 2 continents North and south america. It is clear that north america consumes 9 times more nuclear energy than the south, at 9% and 1% respectively. This is quite similar with coal consumption where north america accounts for 20% and for south america its just 5%. For oil and natural gas consumption both continents consume relatively similar amount with 41% accounted by north america in oil and 25% in natural gas. South america however consumes a lot more hydroeectric at 28%.

The graph shows the energy consumption of 2 regions north and south america in 2007. We can see that both regions consume a lot of oil and natural gas. For oil it accounts for 41% of north america total energy consumption, and 45% for south america. For natural gas the percentages are 25 and 21 respectively. Coal energy is used a lot more by North america than South, whereas for Hydroelectric South america uses significantly more than north america. Both regions dont seem to use nuclear energy much as its under 10%. 

4. The table shows the timetable of a language college in week 1. On Day 1 from 9am to 12 noon there will be a tour of college and welcome by head of college and morning tea. First english class starts at 1pm followed by a social activity that finishes at 4. On Day 2,3 and 4 in the mornings there will be 2 english classes. In the afternoon on day 2 there will be social activities, day 3 wil be excursion to local attraction, day 4 wil be a visit to junior school. Day 5 comprises many activities . Day 6 and 7 will be weekends for students to be home.

5.The graph shows the proportion of overseas born people in australia by country of birth within 3 periods june 2000,2005 and 2010. UK remains the country with largest number of migrants but we can see theres been a drop from 6% to just above 5%. There are similar drops in number of Italian people. However we can see there are rises in number of migrants from New zealand, china, india, i mean big rises. There are smaller rises for countries like Phillipines south africa , malaysia. Figures for vietnamese ramain the same. 

6.This is a diagram of the life cycle of a Painted lady butterfly as it transforms from an egg to an adult butterfly. It starts off as an egg, the same size as a pin head. After that it turns into larva and becomes a black to purple caterpillar with yellow green stripes. This caterpillar eats and grows until it enters the pupa or chrysalis stage. At this point it is reddish brown in colour. In the last stage of the process it emerges from the chrysalis as an adult butterfly, which lays an egg, beginning the cycle again.


----------



## trinkasharma

My fluency is low. Both of us need to take tips from someone else.


----------



## maxngo

lalithas512 said:


> Hi maxngo,
> 
> Thank you for all the details provided. I score well in LRW (above 78) and the maximum I was able to reach in speaking is only 58. Can you please provide your valuable inputs for my below queries-
> 1. Is it ok to click Next button immediately after we are done with speaking (in every section)? Or should we wait for 3 seconds and then click next just to ensure that our answer gets recorded?
> 2. Thanks for sharing all your written scripts for describe image. Can you please share some audio recordings done by you for DI and Retell lecture sections. That will help me understand the pace in which I need to talk (fast, slow, medium)
> 3. Where should the mike be positioned? Should it be kept very close to our mouth or few inches away? When I record and hear back my voice during the actual exam mic test, I hear it quite clearly but it is not very loud. Is this expected to be loud?
> I always kept the mic very near to my mouth.
> 
> Your answers will really help me to overcome my hurdle in the speaking module.
> Thank you,
> Lalitha


Thanks for your words.

1. Last time the microphone didnt stop and i waited . Thus ran out of time
Today in my test, the mic again didnt stop, but i clicked next. So for this question, i dont know yet until when i see my marks soon.

2. I will try to record some recordings, but my pace is quite fast. 

3. I always held the mic close to my mouth. Thats how i did.

And , i have not spoken my Mother language for at least 2 months already.
I completely avoided. 
That is my most important tip


----------



## kiranmai

I need 65+ in all the modules. Any one has idea about PTE coaching centres near kukatpally, Hi-tech city? Does coaching really helps for PTE test. Any one has experience of going through coaching for PTE


----------



## bob_1982

can anyone explain the following

" Some people want to add some stress and tension to their lives"

can't we use .... to their life?

seen many times using "their lives"

pl. let me know when we use life or lives?

2. any good method to increase vocabulary as i heard merely memorizing from dictionary and using in PTE cause bad impact rather than good impression.

3. using idiom is good or bad like "over the moon" "once in a blue moon"etc?
Regards


----------



## Kate2102360

the tips maxngo has provided are the most useful ones to me so far and I believe they benefit a lot of people, I've attended two one on one tutorial but they didnt help me much, let alone the great fortune i've paid them! I'm really happy that I found such a helpful community that is overwhelmed with so much excellence Anyway, my fourth attempt actually shows some improvement on pronunciation, although its still a long way to 79 in speaking, I will keep my head up and keep fighting for it good luck to you all!


----------



## maxngo

Thanks everyone.

My results are "On hold"

In my exp, it means my results wont be available at least one day after it becomes "Taken- scores reportable"


----------



## lalithas512

All the very best for your scores. Good luck to you.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kate2102360 said:


> the tips maxngo has provided are the most useful ones to me so far and I believe they benefit a lot of people, I've attended two one on one tutorial but they didnt help me much, let alone the great fortune i've paid them! I'm really happy that I found such a helpful community that is overwhelmed with so much excellence Anyway, my fourth attempt actually shows some improvement on pronunciation, although its still a long way to 79 in speaking, I will keep my head up and keep fighting for it good luck to you all!



Yours's scores are impressive while looking at your's performance am always shocked as there is a huge gap between our scores. In last 4 attempt consistent i got 79+ in speaking infact 90 last 2 time. I did a lot of mistakes in repeat sentence and re-telll lecture which i cannot expect from u. What i recon once PTE Software recognize your's voice the score increased automatically even the user did a lot of mistakes.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Regarding the speaking section and requests for help, I can - unfortunately - only reiterate my belief that the best thing you can do to help yourself here is to interact with native / extremely fluent English speakers. Coaching may help with this; however, unless the coach has an extremely intrinsic understanding of the language, my fear is that their flaws and imperfections worm their way into your speech patterns.

I think there is certainly some merit in listening to English language broadcasts to help you with your pronunciation. If you are going to do this, I would hasten to add that (especially UK) accents can vary broadly: I am not sure what impact this might have on a non-native speaker pronouncing words as they have heard them in such instances. My real fear is that if you adopt some pronunciation patterns based on listening to Scousers, Geordies, Glaswegians, Bristolians, and Cockneys, this could very well play against you (and it's not a dig at any of the aforementioned groups - I share blood with all of them).

If you have native speakers accessible to you, offer them a coffee and a slice of cake a few times a week to sit down and have a chat. Be honest with them: explain that you want to improve your English and that you would welcome them correcting you. I've done so many times with friends/colleagues/students and it has worked well. Besides... there's always time for cake.


----------



## maxngo

Thats a good tip. I have a great English friend and he is very sophisticated in the language.
Every time we talked, we were on the phone for almost maybe 1 or 2 hours. 
That helped a lot guys


----------



## Pinky1939

maxngo said:


> Please go ahead.
> 
> Here are some more answers:
> 
> DESCRIBE IMAGE
> 
> PRACTICE TEST PLUS
> 
> 1.The graph shows the percentage of world population of 2 regions Asia and Europe. Asia is shown to have accounted for 65% of the world population from 1750 to 1850. Then from 1850 to 1950 there was a drop that Asia only occupied roughly 55% of world population by percentage. And this increased to reach 60 percent in 2000. Europe however only accounted for 20% world population from 1750 to 1850 and rose to reach a peak of 23% in 1900 before declining dramatically until 2000 to reach a low of just 10% world population occupation.
> 
> 2.The two pie charts show reasons for why male and female individuals are no longer attending school. The biggest reason for both sexes is that they have completed their studies, in male it is 60% and for female it is 65%. The reason that because people have obtained employment in male the percentage is at 25% which is double in female which is only 12%. Both sexes share quite similar percentage in illness reason and other reasons, at around 3% and 7% on average. For personal or family reason in male this is 4% whereas female it is 11%.
> 
> 3.The graph shows the percentage of US citizens that are over 65 years of age in compared with the country’s total population. There is a gradual rise within a span of 25 years. In 2010 citizens over 65 only occupied 13% of US population, but increased to 14% in 2015, 16% in 2020, 18% in 2025, 19% in 2030 and 20% in 2035. It means that there will be more and more residents that are over 65 years and they will be relying on the US government.
> 
> 4.The graph gives information on the revenue growth of two companies X and Y in millions of dollars within a span of 18 years from 2006 to 2024. For company X there is a steady rise from 300 millions dollars in 2006 to reach a peak of 1800 millions in 2024. For company Y the growth in revenue remained constant at 0 million from 2006 to 2009 but exponentially increased from 100 millions dollars in 2013 to a peak of just under 2000 millions in 2024. It shows that company Y performs better in the later period with faster revenue growth than company X.
> 
> 5.The graph demonstrates the reading achievement of readers from grade 1 to grade 3. It shows that successful readers started in grade 1 with the ability to read 20 words in a minute and this exponentially increased to reach a peak of 120 words per minute at grade 3. For struggling readers they could only read 10 words per minute in grade 1 and the progress is rather unsteady with frequent fluctuations. They could read a maximum of 50 words in grade 3 only.
> 
> 6.The graph shows the method of water collection in the past which is called Shadouf. There is a walkway with an operator standing on it. The walkway is connected to a rope with a bucket tightened at the other end. As the operator moves up the level will fall down allowing the bucket to get water in. As the bucket is filled with water the operator will then move downwards and with his weight he can then lift the bucket up by the level rising up. This is a very smart way to collect water.
> 
> ========================
> PRACTICE TEST PLUS TEST 2
> 
> 1.The picture depicts the student accommodation in which it has one bedroom, one kitchen, one bathroom, one livingroom. When you walk in from the entrance there will be a living area with a table and 4 chairs. On the right side there is a window with probably next to it. Opposite the living area is the kitchen. The kitchen is sandwiched between a bathroom on the left and a bedroom with 2 windows in the right side. It is a very comfortable and convenient place for students to stay i suppose.
> 
> 2.The graph depicts the climate of Great Lakes Area in the USA including rainfall and temperature data. For the amount of rain, it is rather constantly low during the months from January to April, but it begins to rise from May onwards to reach a peak of roughly 90mm in July and starts to drop gradually until December. For temperature its highest point is also in July at 17 Degrees and it rises steadily from Jan to June as well as gradually decline from August to Decmber.
> 
> The graph shows the rainfall and temperature over the period of a year in the Great Lakes Area of the usa. We can see that the two seem to broadly correspond, in that the rainfall gets heavier as the temperature increases. Both the temperature and the rainfall are at their height in July- the rainfall is heaviest at over 90 mm and the temperature at about 18 degrees. Both decreases towards the end of the year, although rainfall rises slighty in December and january. The temperature drops below zero around october and the rainfall is at its lowest in october and november with under 20 mm.
> 
> 3.The graph shows the energy consumption in 2007 of 2 continents North and south america. It is clear that north america consumes 9 times more nuclear energy than the south, at 9% and 1% respectively. This is quite similar with coal consumption where north america accounts for 20% and for south america its just 5%. For oil and natural gas consumption both continents consume relatively similar amount with 41% accounted by north america in oil and 25% in natural gas. South america however consumes a lot more hydroeectric at 28%.
> 
> The graph shows the energy consumption of 2 regions north and south america in 2007. We can see that both regions consume a lot of oil and natural gas. For oil it accounts for 41% of north america total energy consumption, and 45% for south america. For natural gas the percentages are 25 and 21 respectively. Coal energy is used a lot more by North america than South, whereas for Hydroelectric South america uses significantly more than north america. Both regions dont seem to use nuclear energy much as its under 10%.
> 
> 4. The table shows the timetable of a language college in week 1. On Day 1 from 9am to 12 noon there will be a tour of college and welcome by head of college and morning tea. First english class starts at 1pm followed by a social activity that finishes at 4. On Day 2,3 and 4 in the mornings there will be 2 english classes. In the afternoon on day 2 there will be social activities, day 3 wil be excursion to local attraction, day 4 wil be a visit to junior school. Day 5 comprises many activities . Day 6 and 7 will be weekends for students to be home.
> 
> 5.The graph shows the proportion of overseas born people in australia by country of birth within 3 periods june 2000,2005 and 2010. UK remains the country with largest number of migrants but we can see theres been a drop from 6% to just above 5%. There are similar drops in number of Italian people. However we can see there are rises in number of migrants from New zealand, china, india, i mean big rises. There are smaller rises for countries like Phillipines south africa , malaysia. Figures for vietnamese ramain the same.
> 
> 6.This is a diagram of the life cycle of a Painted lady butterfly as it transforms from an egg to an adult butterfly. It starts off as an egg, the same size as a pin head. After that it turns into larva and becomes a black to purple caterpillar with yellow green stripes. This caterpillar eats and grows until it enters the pupa or chrysalis stage. At this point it is reddish brown in colour. In the last stage of the process it emerges from the chrysalis as an adult butterfly, which lays an egg, beginning the cycle again.



Thanks a heap maxngo, really appreciate.


----------



## Melodies7788

Hello all,

I am new to this forum, I'm browsing and found this forum. 

I took first PTE exam n below is my result:
L: 56
R: 63
S:54
W:61

I got 7 in IELTS except writing. 

My aim 65 so it is possible to improve my PTE score in 2 weeks?

Pls any advice n help thanksss...

Nb: already note down Mangxo tipss, but need more tips for other part as well....

many thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

Melodies7788 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I'm browsing and found this forum.
> 
> I took first PTE exam n below is my result:
> L: 56
> R: 63
> S:54
> W:61
> 
> I got 7 in IELTS except writing.
> 
> My aim 65 so it is possible to improve my PTE score in 2 weeks?
> 
> Pls any advice n help thanksss...
> 
> Nb: already note down Mangxo tipss, but need more tips for other part as well....
> 
> many thanks


PTE Academic is far removed from IELTS General. It has much more in common with IELTS Academic (Graphs, Images). Do you have dedicated 2 weeks or do you mean 2 x (Sat-Sun)?


----------



## Melodies7788

trinkasharma said:


> PTE Academic is far removed from IELTS General. It has much more in common with IELTS Academic (Graphs, Images). Do you have dedicated 2 weeks or do you mean 2 x (Sat-Sun)?



Dear trinkasharma,

that's my IELTS academic result, I couldn't get writing 7 that's why move to PTE-A

but seems I couldn't get 65 point  so frustrating...

I got 3-4 days available to study.... anyone of you guys enrolled course to improve the score? any suggestion?

Many thanksss....


----------



## lalithas512

Is it true that most of what we speak should be understood/transcripted fine by speech recognition software (like google speech recognition dictation.io)? For that to happen, I am forced to slow down my pace a lot


----------



## Yogi4Aus

lalithas512 said:


> Is it true that most of what we speak should be understood/transcripted fine by speech recognition software (like google speech recognition dictation.io)? For that to happen, I am forced to slow down my pace a lot



Not really
I know someone who scored 90 in speaking and confirmed that speech recognition software could recognize only 60% of his speech 


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## Melodies7788

Yogi4Aus said:


> Not really
> I know someone who scored 90 in speaking and confirmed that speech recognition software could recognize only 60% of his speech
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve



So what the is the problem then?

But I have to admit that I missed alot of question in repeat sentence.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Melodies7788 said:


> So what the is the problem then?
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to admit that I missed alot of question in repeat sentence.



Melodies

I am in the same boat
Struggling only in speaking

If I believe the experts

-Pronunciation ,fluency with least umm ,ahh and pauses 
-Someone even said - if you pronounce same word differently second time will also effect your score 

-People usually say content usually doesn't matter much in speaking - but according to PTE PRACTICE PLUS - content has 1/3rd of total weightage - in retell lecture / describe image 

-If you have exceeded 30 secs ,it's better to stop 
Then to start with another sentence and leave it Incomplete it at the end of 40 secs(even that would effect your score since computer will not get meaning of that sentence) 

-apart from this your speech should definitely be very clear (we should use hand coordination while speaking ,this gives us better sentence and vocab coordination -better to practice it in front of. Mirror )


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## Kate2102360

lalithas512 said:


> Is it true that most of what we speak should be understood/transcripted fine by speech recognition software (like google speech recognition dictation.io)? For that to happen, I am forced to slow down my pace a lot


no never slow down, i tried slowing myself down and ended up with worse results. what you want to be aiming at to improve is your speed of response and speaking as fluently as you can, by fluent I mean speaking without hesitation or pauses that are not supposed to appear.
To achieve this I asked all of my friends to only speak english to me because i believe one of the best way to improve fluency is to talk like a native and also think like one.


----------



## Melodies7788

Yogi4Aus said:


> Melodies
> 
> I am in the same boat
> Struggling only in speaking
> 
> If I believe the experts
> 
> -Pronunciation ,fluency with least umm ,ahh and pauses
> -Someone even said - if you pronounce same word differently second time will also effect your score
> 
> -People usually say content usually doesn't matter much in speaking - but according to PTE PRACTICE PLUS - content has 1/3rd of total weightage - in retell lecture / describe image
> 
> -If you have exceeded 30 secs ,it's better to stop
> Then to start with another sentence and leave it Incomplete it at the end of 40 secs(even that would effect your score since computer will not get meaning of that sentence)
> 
> -apart from this your speech should definitely be very clear (we should use hand coordination while speaking ,this gives us better sentence and vocab coordination -better to practice it in front of. Mirror )
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


Thanksss yogi4aus for your advice... 
in describe image should be honest that i'm using um.. after 3s to buy sometimes, I think I need more practice.. as 20s very difficult for me to organise thought for the image...


----------



## maxngo

Its been 3 months or so I havent spoken my Vietnamese language....
Have been saving lots of Vietnamese comedies and videos to watch once i am done with PTE
It has been a bit difficult , but to me this has been a great journey


----------



## Yogi4Aus

maxngo said:


> Its been 3 months or so I havent spoken my Vietnamese language....
> Have been saving lots of Vietnamese comedies and videos to watch once i am done with PTE
> It has been a bit difficult , but to me this has been a great journey



Maxngo
Commendable 
This dedication will make you reach your goal!


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## lalithas512

Thanks much Kate2102360. I never used any fillers like umms and aahs in my speech. Did my Read Aloud, Repeat Sentence and Answer short question well. Only thing I could think of is I kind of rushed in DI and Retell lecture with the aim to give a conclusion and to cover more points kind of, probably affecting my pronunciation. I got 43 in pronunciation and 64 in fluency Will try to hit a medium pace this time for DI and RL, hopefully it should add clarity. And yes, I will also try to use only English for speaking with everyone around  I am aiming for 65.


----------



## dreamsanj

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> does any one has new voucher for PTE exam. I was having PTE2015 for 10% off. but I am not sure if this would work now.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please any one?


----------



## pras07

dreamsanj said:


> Please any one?


It is working. Rather than asking you can try any time giving them it won't charge you until you make final payment.


----------



## phz

Thank you so much!! You transcripts really helped me to have a better idea of what I'm expected to say... I'm practice writing them now, and will continuously to find more graphs to write about.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> lalithas512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi maxngo,
> 
> Thank you for all the details provided. I score well in LRW (above 78) and the maximum I was able to reach in speaking is only 58. Can you please provide your valuable inputs for my below queries-
> 1. Is it ok to click Next button immediately after we are done with speaking (in every section)? Or should we wait for 3 seconds and then click next just to ensure that our answer gets recorded?
> 2. Thanks for sharing all your written scripts for describe image. Can you please share some audio recordings done by you for DI and Retell lecture sections. That will help me understand the pace in which I need to talk (fast, slow, medium)
> 3. Where should the mike be positioned? Should it be kept very close to our mouth or few inches away? When I record and hear back my voice during the actual exam mic test, I hear it quite clearly but it is not very loud. Is this expected to be loud?
> I always kept the mic very near to my mouth.
> 
> Your answers will really help me to overcome my hurdle in the speaking module.
> Thank you,
> Lalitha
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your words.
> 
> 1. Last time the microphone didnt stop and i waited . Thus ran out of time
> Today in my test, the mic again didnt stop, but i clicked next. So for this question, i dont know yet until when i see my marks soon.
> 
> 2. I will try to record some recordings, but my pace is quite fast.
> 
> 3. I always held the mic close to my mouth. Thats how i did.
> 
> And , i have not spoken my Mother language for at least 2 months already.
> I completely avoided.
> That is my most important tip
Click to expand...

You said your pace is quite fast, but how fast is fast? I guess the best thing to compare it with something. For example, would you consider the recordings from retell lecture fast? How would you say your pace is compare with them? Some people say speak faster some say speak slower, without a benchmark there's no way of knowing what they mean. 

I generally speak very fast and have been speaking English (only) for a number of years. I would say my pace in general is about the same speed (If not faster) as the recording of most retell lectures (and pretty much matching if not exceeding the speed of speakers on ielts listening section 4 for those who have taken the test). But that's when I know exactly what to say (chatting with friends, talking about familiar topics etc.). I slow down a little bit in presentations and any formal discussions as it requires thinking... So that's when my speed drops to about the same speed as "answer short questions" if you know what I mean. So I don't know if I need to speed up or slow down in the exam situation. I have tried to slow down in my recent ielts speaking tests and my score dropped from 8.5 to 7.5....


----------



## cyberbeast07

1) Is whole PTE exam evaluated by computerized algorithms and speech recognition only? I am a bit skeptical and concerned about computers evaluating the answers. 
2) Also, is it very essential every sentence spoken during the graph/image explanation, format a proper sentence? What is given more importance - Fluently spoken English with proper grammar OR sentence formation?


----------



## Thunder123

*Fill in the blanks*

_Please complete the paragraph with the missing words below:_

Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and ______all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur______ needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be______. This often means ______and taking risks.
*
Coordinate, visualizes, met, innovating, classifying, paid, accumulates*


----------



## ScotDownUnder

cyberbeast07 said:


> 1) Is whole PTE exam evaluated by computerized algorithms and speech recognition only? I am a bit skeptical and concerned about computers evaluating the answers.
> 2) Also, is it very essential every sentence spoken during the graph/image explanation, format a proper sentence? What is given more importance - Fluently spoken English with proper grammar OR sentence formation?


RE: 2. Fluent, correctly spoken English will adhere to standard forms of independent and dependent clauses. Good grammar supports sound clause structures.


----------



## theskyisalive

cyberbeast07 said:


> 1) Is whole PTE exam evaluated by computerized algorithms and speech recognition only? I am a bit skeptical and concerned about computers evaluating the answers.
> 2) Also, is it very essential every sentence spoken during the graph/image explanation, format a proper sentence? What is given more importance - Fluently spoken English with proper grammar OR sentence formation?


1) there are other choices with human intervention, eg. IELTS
2) enabling scores include grammer as well as fluency, so evidently both are important


----------



## cyberbeast07

Thunder123 said:


> _Please complete the paragraph with the missing words below:_
> 
> Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and ______all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur______ needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be______. This often means ______and taking risks.
> *
> Coordinate, visualizes, met, innovating, classifying, paid, accumulates*


I think..

Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and innovating all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur visualizes needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be met. This often means classifying and taking risks.

would be right.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Staying clear.

On a related note, has anyone read Eats, Shoots, and Leaves? It's a rather handy little book to help you sharpen up your English skills.


----------



## theskyisalive

cyberbeast07 said:


> I think..
> 
> Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and innovating all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur visualizes needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be met. This often means classifying and taking risks.
> 
> would be right.


The first 4 words in the same order as in the question is the correct answer


----------



## trinkasharma

Thunder123 said:


> _Please complete the paragraph with the missing words below:_
> 
> Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and ______all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur______ needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be______. This often means ______and taking risks.
> *
> Coordinate, visualizes, met, innovating, classifying, paid, accumulates*


Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and _Coordinate_all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur__visualizes__ needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be__met_. This often means __innovating_and taking risks.

Coordinate, visualizes, met, innovating, classifying, paid, accumulates


----------



## lalithas512

Hi maxngo,Kate2102360,All,
I have attached one of my voice recordings for Read aloud. I speak in this pace for read aloud. For describe image and retell lecture, obviously my pace slightly slows down as it is not as straightforward as reading from a written script. Can someone kindly comment if this pace looks fine?
Thanks much.


----------



## bhusanura

hi ,

can you pls post essay topics


----------



## summeryxlx

*Extremely low score in Speaking*

Hi guys,

I just got my score report and I only got 26 in Speaking which is ridiculous as I got writing89 reading67 listening74.

I don't really know what I have done wrong. I actually got 69 in Speaking for the scored mock test A, and I'm totally lost now....

If there's anyone who had similar experiences and tells me how to conquer it?

Many thanks.


----------



## Kate2102360

summeryxlx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my score report and I only got 26 in Speaking which is ridiculous as I got writing89 reading67 listening74.
> 
> I don't really know what I have done wrong. I actually got 69 in Speaking for the scored mock test A, and I'm totally lost now....
> 
> If there's anyone who had similar experiences and tells me how to conquer it?
> 
> Many thanks.


whats your score for the pronunciation and fluency? if they are very low as well Im assuming that the computer didnt recognize your voice very well other wise such low score is almost as hard to get as high scores.

did you follow the instruction well? did you speak before the beep sound? did you talk too softly? did you leave out large trunk of blanks and wait for it to end by itself instead of clicking next? did you accidentally click next for multiple times?


----------



## pras07

Kate2102360 said:


> whats your score for the pronunciation and fluency? if they are very low as well Im assuming that the computer didnt recognize your voice very well other wise such low score is almost as hard to get as high scores.
> 
> did you follow the instruction well? did you speak before the beep sound? did you talk too softly? did you leave out large trunk of blanks and wait for it to end by itself instead of clicking next? did you accidentally click next for multiple times?


Kate sent you a PM. Please take a look.


----------



## trinkasharma

summeryxlx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my score report and I only got 26 in Speaking which is ridiculous as I got writing89 reading67 listening74.
> 
> I don't really know what I have done wrong. I actually got 69 in Speaking for the scored mock test A, and I'm totally lost now....
> 
> If there's anyone who had similar experiences and tells me how to conquer it?
> 
> Many thanks.


If your fluency has gone down so much then I suspect the position of your microphone.


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Thunder123 said:


> _Please complete the paragraph with the missing words below:_
> 
> Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and ______all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur______ needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be______. This often means ______and taking risks.
> *
> Coordinate, visualizes, met, innovating, classifying, paid, accumulates*


Entrepreneurs seek the best opportunities for production and ___coordinate___all the other resources in order to carry them out. An entrepreneur___accumulates___ needs and takes the necessary actions to initiate the process by which they will be__met____. This often means _innovating_____and taking risks.

I think this should be correct.


----------



## summeryxlx

Kate2102360 said:


> whats your score for the pronunciation and fluency? if they are very low as well Im assuming that the computer didnt recognize your voice very well other wise such low score is almost as hard to get as high scores.
> 
> did you follow the instruction well? did you speak before the beep sound? did you talk too softly? did you leave out large trunk of blanks and wait for it to end by itself instead of clicking next? did you accidentally click next for multiple times?


Hi,

Thanks a lot for the reply. I'm sure I've done everything according to the instruction while I only got 12 for Pronunciation and 19 for oral fluency which is extremely ironic. It's really hard to achieve this score

The only problem I might have was that I click next directly after I finish the speaking before the recorder showed 'completed'. Is it a problem?

I've booked another appointment next Tuesday, suspecting whether I can make a difference as it might be a purely technical issue.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

summeryxlx said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. I'm sure I've done everything according to the instruction while I only got 12 for Pronunciation and 19 for oral fluency which is extremely ironic. It's really hard to achieve this score
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I might have was that I click next directly after I finish the speaking before the recorder showed 'completed'. Is it a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I've booked another appointment next Tuesday, suspecting whether I can make a difference as it might be a purely technical issue.



Hi summeryxlx

You can write a mail to PTE customer care
For this technical glitch
I did the same ,in my first attempt got 47 in speaking and rest all around 80
I was able to get a free test!


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## summeryxlx

trinkasharma said:


> If your fluency has gone down so much then I suspect the position of your microphone.


Hi,

I put my mic about 2cm away from my underlip and I tested it properly before the start of the exam. It's really frustrating and ridiculous.


----------



## AnhNgo

Hi guys,

Have been a secret follower of our threat for many months. Finally, I will have my first test next week.

The first thing I must say is that I really appreciate the help of you guys here, and I found that these are the most valuable tips that I can not have from anywhere else, even from the tutors and course centers. Thanks again for the advice guys.

However, I still have a few concerns regarding speaking and reading as below:

*Speaking* :

Regarding the describe image and retell lecture sections, I'm quite OK with the content but not the oral fluency and pronunciation:

- Oral fluency: how's it considered to be good? I've seen here many of you guys suggested that we should speak without any hesitation like "urr" and "uhm". But this is a describe task that means we need to look at the image to extract the information which sometimes took me like a second of pausing to get while speaking, especially number on chart. So I don't know which way should I do: practice to eliminate all of the hesitation, or keep it as normal acceptable standard with one or two "urr" per speech?

- Pronunciation: I'm not so sure my pronunciation is ok or not. As I've heard one of you guy suggest we should have someone else check to avoid cognitive bias. 

*So please help me out guys, I send here the link for my describe image record, hope someone could kindly give advice about my pronunciation and oral fluency in this speech. Sorry about the link, I cannot post the hyperlink yet, please copy and paste to your browser.*

soundcloud.com/ngo-quang-tuan-anh/an-describe-image-1

*Reading* :

Now I'm struggling with the multiple choice multiple answer (MCMA) question. My problem is I can not do this question for less than 3 mins. My idea is to skip this question if the text is too long or the options are more than 5 so that I can save the time for reorder paragraph (ROP) and fill in blanks (FIB). My concern is how much it will cost me in term of points for skipping this question. As far as I understand from the PTE Offical Score Guide, MCMA takes 1 point for 1 correct answer thus maximum 3 points for 1 question (as I've seen maximum 3 correct options so far). While the ROP and FIB mostly take 4 to 5 points each. The thing is, are these points have the same value when the computer combines to the total reading score?

My target is only 65 points all. When I do reading practices ( Official CD, Test Plus, Macmillan) under 32 mins of time constraint, if I skipped MCMA, did all the ROP correctly and made a few mistakes on the FIB, my score can be 65+ (assumed 1 point in MCMA = 1 point in FIB). But once again, if they value 1 point in MCMA more than 1 point in FIB then I'm doomed.
*
So any advice guys? Should I skip MCMA while doing the test and spend time on the other questions to score 65+ in reading?*


----------



## summeryxlx

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi summeryxlx
> 
> You can write a mail to PTE customer care
> For this technical glitch
> I did the same ,in my first attempt got 47 in speaking and rest all around 80
> I was able to get a free test!
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


Hi,

Thanks a lot. I've made a call but the guy I reached knows nothing.
So you mean I can send an email through the below link?
pearsonvue.com/contact/asiapac/customerservice

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kiranmai

summeryxlx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my score report and I only got 26 in Speaking which is ridiculous as I got writing89 reading67 listening74.
> 
> I don't really know what I have done wrong. I actually got 69 in Speaking for the scored mock test A, and I'm totally lost now....
> 
> If there's anyone who had similar experiences and tells me how to conquer it?
> 
> Many thanks.



I face the same situation. I got 70 + in speaking in scored PTE test. But in the actual test I just got 42. Not sure what went wrong and I felt I done the test quite well.


----------



## Someonefaraway

Hi guys,

I would like to add myself to people who have done poorly in speaking. I have attempted pte academic twice and twice scored 70+ for reading and listening, 80+ in writing and only 52! in speaking first time and 44 second time. I really do not know what I am doing wrong but what I did differently was:
1. First time I was completely unfamiliar with the test format and missed the majority of questions in the Repeat Question section, as I was speaking before the beep started - second time I did it correctly;
2. In the Read Aloud section I spoke more slowly first time than second. To my surprise, it did not significantly affect my fluency, it dropped just by one, while my pronunciation dropped by 5 or 6 points;
3. First time I put a lot of attention to the content and used a few umm, aa~~, when second time I did not use any of them and kept talking until 39 seconds, however it did not really improve my score, maybe because sometimes I talked out of topics (so I believe content matters);
4. Second time the microphone was really close to my mouth and I was a bit loud, maybe it was minus???

For comparison, I have got 7.5 in the IELTS test for speaking and have been in Australia for 4 years, so my pronunciation should not be that bad.

Any advices are kindly welcomed.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

summeryxlx said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. I've made a call but the guy I reached knows nothing.
> 
> So you mean I can send an email through the below link?
> 
> pearsonvue.com/contact/asiapac/customerservice
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.



You can use this email ID
[email protected] dot com
Do express all your concern if u had during exam time - like noise from other test takers or disturbance caused by invigilator
Also mention about your scores in booster and tell them ,how this contrast of scores are not possible and definitely other factors have resulted my score negatively.


----------



## Adilm

Which is the best centre in Sydney for PTE?


----------



## blue_eyes

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Yes, the exam is much easier when compared to IELTS. I could never achieve 8 in all in IELTS. In my first attempt (where I never bothered studying) I was able to crack it. Would recommend this over IELTS.


----------



## Live to Drive

blue_eyes said:


> In my first attempt (where I never bothered studying) I was able to crack it. Would recommend this over IELTS.


How long you prepared (gap before exam)? 
Which all materials you sourced? 
Asking this since I'm in my last few moments to prepare and have exam in forthcoming weekend and this is my first attempt prior to giving IELTS. 
thanks


----------



## maxngo

Hi everyone,

Thanks to everyone, and of course, God. 

I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
*
Grammar 81
Fluency 87
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 90
Vocab 86
Discourse 90

Love all,


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,



That's more like it! Well done, mate. Go and have a well deserved pint of something cold.
And update your signature


----------



## dreamsanj

Maxngo

congrats.. Thats dream score. update your profile and you will have your invite tomorrow.. Good luck buddy.


----------



## AnhNgo

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,


Wow, congratulation my Vietnamese fellow! You really deserve it, I've been following this thread for a while and it seems that you have put lots of efforts.


----------



## dreamsanj

Someonefaraway said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to add myself to people who have done poorly in speaking. I have attempted pte academic twice and twice scored 70+ for reading and listening, 80+ in writing and only 52! in speaking first time and 44 second time. I really do not know what I am doing wrong but what I did differently was:
> 1. First time I was completely unfamiliar with the test format and missed the majority of questions in the Repeat Question section, as I was speaking before the beep started - second time I did it correctly;
> 2. In the Read Aloud section I spoke more slowly first time than second. To my surprise, it did not significantly affect my fluency, it dropped just by one, while my pronunciation dropped by 5 or 6 points;
> 3. First time I put a lot of attention to the content and used a few umm, aa~~, when second time I did not use any of them and kept talking until 39 seconds, however it did not really improve my score, maybe because sometimes I talked out of topics (so I believe content matters);
> 4. Second time the microphone was really close to my mouth and I was a bit loud, maybe it was minus???
> 
> For comparison, I have got 7.5 in the IELTS test for speaking and have been in Australia for 4 years, so my pronunciation should not be that bad.
> 
> Any advices are kindly welcomed.



I can help you. I have trained few people over skype. If you are interested then plan for session over this sunday.( Sat my wife has IELTS hence I would not be around). I live in India hence you will have to plan the time.


----------



## Live to Drive

Congratulations on this brilliant score Maxngo!


----------



## AnhNgo

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been a secret follower of our threat for many months. Finally, I will have my first test next week.
> 
> The first thing I must say is that I really appreciate the help of you guys here, and I found that these are the most valuable tips that I can not have from anywhere else, even from the tutors and course centers. Thanks again for the advice guys.
> 
> However, I still have a few concerns regarding speaking and reading as below:
> 
> *Speaking* :
> 
> Regarding the describe image and retell lecture sections, I'm quite OK with the content but not the oral fluency and pronunciation:
> 
> - Oral fluency: how's it considered to be good? I've seen here many of you guys suggested that we should speak without any hesitation like "urr" and "uhm". But this is a describe task that means we need to look at the image to extract the information which sometimes took me like a second of pausing to get while speaking, especially number on chart. So I don't know which way should I do: practice to eliminate all of the hesitation, or keep it as normal acceptable standard with one or two "urr" per speech?
> 
> - Pronunciation: I'm not so sure my pronunciation is ok or not. As I've heard one of you guy suggest we should have someone else check to avoid cognitive bias.
> 
> *So please help me out guys, I send here the link for my describe image record, hope someone could kindly give advice about my pronunciation and oral fluency in this speech. Sorry about the link, I cannot post the hyperlink yet, please copy and paste to your browser.*
> 
> soundcloud.com/ngo-quang-tuan-anh/an-describe-image-1
> 
> *Reading* :
> 
> Now I'm struggling with the multiple choice multiple answer (MCMA) question. My problem is I can not do this question for less than 3 mins. My idea is to skip this question if the text is too long or the options are more than 5 so that I can save the time for reorder paragraph (ROP) and fill in blanks (FIB). My concern is how much it will cost me in term of points for skipping this question. As far as I understand from the PTE Offical Score Guide, MCMA takes 1 point for 1 correct answer thus maximum 3 points for 1 question (as I've seen maximum 3 correct options so far). While the ROP and FIB mostly take 4 to 5 points each. The thing is, are these points have the same value when the computer combines to the total reading score?
> 
> My target is only 65 points all. When I do reading practices ( Official CD, Test Plus, Macmillan) under 32 mins of time constraint, if I skipped MCMA, did all the ROP correctly and made a few mistakes on the FIB, my score can be 65+ (assumed 1 point in MCMA = 1 point in FIB). But once again, if they value 1 point in MCMA more than 1 point in FIB then I'm doomed.
> *
> So any advice guys? Should I skip MCMA while doing the test and spend time on the other questions to score 65+ in reading?*


Any advice guys? Really need your help.

Also, we haven't come to conclusion that with speaking, while still have a few seconds left should we press "next" to save time or wait for it to say "complete"?


----------



## lalithas512

Hearty congratulations maxngo. That's wonderful, awesome. Time to enjoy your Vietnamese favorite shows


----------



## Pinky1939

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,


What an excellent score. Well done and congratulations. You deserved it.


----------



## dreamsanj

AnhNgo said:


> Any advice guys? Really need your help.
> 
> Also, we haven't come to conclusion that with speaking, while still have a few seconds left should we press "next" to save time or wait for it to say "complete"?


Well I saw your post. 

Firstly dont fret this exam. its just english test.

secondly dont worry about the Describe image or retell lecture. your strategy is to get more marks. You can only do that by getting 3-4 grammatically correct, sentence. If you try to describe the full image or the whole lecture then your mind will play tricks with you. Get 3 key points faster in 25 secs of the images. construct 3 vocab rich sentence around your key points. add in a good conclusion ( anything is okay as long as its close to the information presented) and you are done. Speak naturally. the more you are afraid of the test more you will commit the mistakes.

About next:

If you are done hit next. if there is 3 sec halt mic will stop. No points for humming in the mic. you will damage the good work that you have done. If you plan to complete all the retells and Images at around 35 secs. you should be good.


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I have received my score today, which is quite unpredictable for me for reading & writing sections. Can anybody please tell me how come I have got less in writing, though, my enabling scores are pretty good. 

*CS:*
*Listening*: 65
*Reading:* 55 
*Speaking*: 86
*Writing:* 60

*ES *
*Grammar*: 84
*Oral Fluency*: 82
*Pronunciation:* 79
*Spelling*: 62
*Vocab*: 73
*Written Discourse*: 90


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,



Good on u bro am very glade for u. Honeslty, the way u have work hard is amazing and u deserve this score. 2016 is lucky for u ....


----------



## Yogi4Aus

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,



You have nailed it!!!
Enjoy your day!
DIBP should allot 30 points for perfect score!


----------



## pras07

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,


This is not just numbers but all your hard work man. You nailed it.


----------



## kiranmai

dreamsanj said:


> I can help you. I have trained few people over skype. If you are interested then plan for session over this sunday.( Sat my wife has IELTS hence I would not be around). I live in India hence you will have to plan the time.


Hi ,

I am looking for help in speaking. I took PTE test twice and I couldn't reach 65 + in speaking which I require. Can I have your skype ID and your free time please. I stay in India.


----------



## parthvi

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my score today, which is quite unpredictable for me for reading & writing sections. Can anybody please tell me how come I have got less in writing, though, my enabling scores are pretty good.
> 
> *CS:*
> *Listening*: 65
> *Reading:* 55
> *Speaking*: 86
> *Writing:* 60
> 
> *ES *
> *Grammar*: 84
> *Oral Fluency*: 82
> *Pronunciation:* 79
> *Spelling*: 62
> *Vocab*: 73
> *Written Discourse*: 90


Can anybody please guide me here for reading & writing?


----------



## dreamsanj

kiranmai said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am looking for help in speaking. I took PTE test twice and I couldn't reach 65 + in speaking which I require. Can I have your skype ID and your free time please. I stay in India.


Due to forum rules I cant post my mail Id. I have sent you a PM


----------



## Sumanreddy

Hi dream sanz,
Can u come on Skype N also help me with the pte exam training.... I'm not allowed to post in ur name...Don't know why


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Suman,

Until you post 5 messages you cant send any PM. Please PM me and I will send you My SKYPE ID


----------



## dreamsanj

parthvi said:


> Can anybody please guide me here for reading & writing?


Hi Prathvi,

For Writing, You have 31 essays pre determined. practice writing them before hand. this takes care of your planning in the exam. you can insert better vocab and have proper Structure. Good intro with Hook, thesis and stand. Body ( 2 or 3 para) good conclusion. there are enough youtube videos on that. I used them they helped me.

For one sentence summary: read the passage and get 3 key ideas. Your skills in using the connecting words, comma and : and ; .. will help you. 
you start with Capital letter and end with .(period) if the computer finds even if one extra .(period) then you loose full marks.

For reading:
Contrary to some opinions, I dont suggest skipping any items. Practice is the key here. I suggest read a lot of UK and AUS news papers online. this will take care of your collocations, vocabs and the right grammar.
look for CAT exam reorder paragraph. they are tough. if you can hit atleast 80% right there then PTE is like sleep-waking.
For Fill in the blanks: since these are make or break sessions for you. practice synonyms( I used Cambridge dictionary.. this helped me with pronunciation, synonyms, antonyms). pick up grammar books and learn the rules on when to use However, whether or not, mostly. ( list is big.. in short the connecting words). 

Dont lose heart. plan and practice. you will defiantly get scores like maxngo.


----------



## Sumanreddy

Ok dreamsans


----------



## Sumanreddy

Hi dreamsans this is my 5th post hope I will be able to send u a message now...


----------



## Someonefaraway

dreamsanj said:


> I can help you. I have trained few people over skype. If you are interested then plan for session over this sunday.( Sat my wife has IELTS hence I would not be around). I live in India hence you will have to plan the time.


Thank you! I am based in Sydney, I can adjust my schedule, just let me know when (in Sydney time) you would like to chat.


----------



## parthvi

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Prathvi,
> 
> For Writing, You have 31 essays pre determined. practice writing them before hand. this takes care of your planning in the exam. you can insert better vocab and have proper Structure. Good intro with Hook, thesis and stand. Body ( 2 or 3 para) good conclusion. there are enough youtube videos on that. I used them they helped me.
> 
> For one sentence summary: read the passage and get 3 key ideas. Your skills in using the connecting words, comma and : and ; .. will help you.
> you start with Capital letter and end with .(period) if the computer finds even if one extra .(period) then you loose full marks.
> 
> For reading:
> Contrary to some opinions, I dont suggest skipping any items. Practice is the key here. I suggest read a lot of UK and AUS news papers online. this will take care of your collocations, vocabs and the right grammar.
> look for CAT exam reorder paragraph. they are tough. if you can hit atleast 80% right there then PTE is like sleep-waking.
> For Fill in the blanks: since these are make or break sessions for you. practice synonyms( I used Cambridge dictionary.. this helped me with pronunciation, synonyms, antonyms). pick up grammar books and learn the rules on when to use However, whether or not, mostly. ( list is big.. in short the connecting words).
> 
> Dont lose heart. plan and practice. you will defiantly get scores like maxngo.


Thanks a lot for valuable advises. Have you looked at my latest score, it seems I have well achieved enabling score for writing, though, not able to score 65 in writing. it's very very strange to me..if you can say something about that, it will be a great!


----------



## summeryxlx

Yogi4Aus said:


> You can use this email ID
> [email protected] dot com
> Do express all your concern if u had during exam time - like noise from other test takers or disturbance caused by invigilator
> Also mention about your scores in booster and tell them ,how this contrast of scores are not possible and definitely other factors have resulted my score negatively.


Thanks a lot! I've got the response from them and they will find out what happened in 10 business days. I'll further push them to offer a free exam anyway.

Many thanks! Btw, what score u got in the second attempt?


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Prathvi,

I am not expert on that. I would say "Nothing can be done about it now" Just close that chapter. dwelling on it will only hurt your further chance. 
Practice for the next one and give it your best shot.


----------



## maxngo

Thank you everyone. !


----------



## summeryxlx

Hi Maxngo,

You did a great job! Congratulations!

One question I got is the position of the mic as I got an extremely low score in Speaking which might be caused by some technical issues.

Just do not know how to improve as I got acceptable score in the mock scored test on-line.

Thanks!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

summeryxlx said:


> Thanks a lot! I've got the response from them and they will find out what happened in 10 business days. I'll further push them to offer a free exam anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks! Btw, what score u got in the second attempt?


LRSW :74,66,66,78 are my scores from 2nd attempt
Not very useful for me coz I am aiming 79+
For high points category visa!


----------



## lalithas512

Hi parthvi,
Regarding your question on writing, did you complete all the dictations in the Listening section successfully? Sometimes, if we do not manage time well and end up missing dictations, the writing scores also get impacted. In PTEA, the scoring of different sections are interlinked.
All the best to you.


----------



## theskyisalive

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,


Thats awesome news! Congrats maxngo!!!


----------



## pras07

parthvi said:


> Thanks a lot for valuable advises. Have you looked at my latest score, it seems I have well achieved enabling score for writing, though, not able to score 65 in writing. it's very very strange to me..if you can say something about that, it will be a great!


Your score says that you wrote essay well but other places you did not perform same way, which affected writing scores.


----------



## summeryxlx

Yogi4Aus said:


> LRSW :74,66,66,78 are my scores from 2nd attempt
> Not very useful for me coz I am aiming 79+
> For high points category visa!


Understandable, but we need to progress to what we really want step by step.
Good luck! And I hope I can pass 65 in all sections next time.

Thanks!


----------



## bob_1982

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and of course, God.
> 
> I got the scores :* 90/90/90/90 Overall 90
> *
> 
> 
> Grammar 81
> Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 86
> Discourse 90
> 
> Love all,


congrats
i am appearing for PTE tomorrow.
do you know while getting 90 scores you made some mistakes?
just wanted to know if we do some mistakes then whats the chance of getting good scores?

Regards


----------



## ScotDownUnder

bob_1982 said:


> congrats
> i am appearing for PTE tomorrow.
> do you know while getting 90 scores you made some mistakes?
> just wanted to know if we do some mistakes then whats the chance of getting good scores?
> 
> Regards


I shouldn't panic, buddy. I bumbled my way through the PTE exam and came out alright. They're quite forgiving, if you get a bit tongue tied, I think.

Good luck!


----------



## kiranmai

we are struggling for getting 65 + in each modules. But scoring 90 in each module is ultimate.

Can you please provide tips or, steps you had taken to improve your scores.


----------



## trinkasharma

bob_1982 said:


> congrats
> i am appearing for PTE tomorrow.
> do you know while getting 90 scores you made some mistakes?
> just wanted to know if we do some mistakes then whats the chance of getting good scores?
> 
> Regards


It is very hard to answer a question that has these words "some mistakes" and "Good score".

79 is a very good score (Anything over a 79 is a waste).
And I am sure that people who got an 80 must have done more mistakes than someone who got a 90.


----------



## phz

That's a perfect score! Congratulations!


----------



## zanzoun

Gentlmen,
i came to know that there is an exam called Cambridge Advance English is being accepted for immigration. is that true ?


----------



## maxngo

Hi everyone,

Thank you very much for your kind words 

I have finally passed my English exam , PTE-A with 90/90/90/90

I have been asked multiple times by fellow test takers to share my experience, therefore today I will be writing about it.

To me, most 2 important tips i strictly followed:

*1.Avoid Mother language completely all together !*

*2.Concentrate, stay calm and tell yourself you will make it !*

So why did I mention these 2 points as the two most influential factors ?

*First of all,* using English only at ALL times improves your Speed.
This is very true because I realised that by the time i stopped using my vietnamese completely, i was able to come up with ideas in english more quickly coz i tend to think in english. Plus, my ears were also more sensitive, way more sensitive to recognise words when i listened to english than before.

So if you can, i recommend you to surround yourself with english only, at least for 1 month or so prior to taking the exam. For me, i have been consciously following this discipline for more than a few months now. So basically whenever i used Facebook for example, i would scroll down real quickly when i saw posts that were written in Vietnamese. I tried to listen to BBC news or english debates whenever i was free, as another example. I was so disciplined to the point that even when i was on the phone with Mom, whatever she said in Vietnamese , I tried to translate it to english in my mind at the same time. Coz i thought by that way my brain is at the same time functioning in english. I was THAT afraid , people. I know, it has been fun but also like a torture at times.
*
Second of all,* this tip is more about myself coz i know out there, there are some people who have very calm character, but its not me.

I am quite an anxious person, and rush a bit too. And whenever I am in that state, i dont quite plan things well and am unable to think wisely, thus i made lots lots lots of mistakes in the past, proven throughout my studies years. So i had to train myself to calm down in every situation. You know when you go to exam rooms, that invisible unwelcoming feeling comes up and you kinda feel “Oh i cant do this exam, i feel blank”.

That is so dangerous. So i practiced to feel calm, and to concentrate only on whatever in front of me, not various distracting thoughts. I focused on my senses, and that really helped . The fact is i was so comfortable with the exam that i hardly could detect any major anxiety or break downs during the exam , as completely opposite with another me before. So yes, again, practice staying calm is very much recommended.

Okay, so thank you for reading my long rant. I know, i couldnt help it, please dont blame me, kkk.

*Here are my tips for each of the 4 skills:*

Again, first of all, the tip that i used in doing Multiple choice question was that: *I looked at the given answers from bottom to top, from the last option to the first option. *

For example, I would not go through options A then B then C
But i would go though C first, then upwards B, then A.

The reason why i did this:
1.I felt that most questions will try to trick you by letting you first see the option which sounds quite convincing, but in fact wrong.
2.Most correct options were either B,C or D. Correct A options were not as common. 
*
SPEAKING:*

*1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress. 

*2*.*Speed* has to be rather fast pace, especially in Describe image and Retell lecture. Why? Because to me that’s the only way to be able to include all points: intro, trend, details, conclusion within 40 seconds. Your clarity may be affected, but again you should practice to keep the sounds clear while speed is improved. Pay attention to the sound of each word you say, compare it to the way a native speaker say, use dictionary to learn how it is pronounced properly. Lots of mistakes we make and we are not aware of them.

*3.Content* has to be quite packed. Some people say content doesnt matter. Well, it may be true. I havent tried it so i dont know about that. But for me, high speaking scores are not given only because you have good pronunciation and oral fluency. If you are unable to mention almost all points of a graph, its difficult to get top marks.

4.Try to speak for the full 40 seconds in Describe image and Retell. For other parts, please just click next after giving your answer. If you wait, very likely i think you will run out of time. I ran out of time in the first attempt in Speaking section, and just got enough time in my second test to complete my Speaking.

5.Watch the movement of your mouth and lips when producing sounds. Try to make them sound as clear as you can. Do some movement exercise for your tongue before the exam to get your tongue become active.


*
READING
*
There is no tips really for this section, in my experience.

Basically you should read more first. I used a very effective book called “Reading for speed and fluency” and found it helpful. So basically you read easy texts first to get your thinking going in english, then move on read difficult texts like in ielts, pte. Get used to some complex structures and try learn more new words.

Pay attention to the timer in exam. Otherwise you will not stay disciplined with the time. For multiple choice, read options from the bottom to the top. With fill in blanks, make sure you kinda understand the meaning of the text. Then go with your gut feeling. Don’t over think too 

*WRITING*

This section is quite easy to secure 65+ in my opinion.

Bigg thankss to KATE who instructed me how to do essays.

I wrote a quite long elaboration on this but somehow my laptop crashed. 
Anyway, I will post soon some essay structures to follow. Wordings are very simple, and it definitely will give you an idea what PTE is looking for from you in order to give you a decent score in Writing.

*
LISTENING*

Again, I wrote quite long in this section but the crash has deleted all my words.

So basically, i enjoyed watching speeches delivered by professors on various topics such as Psychology, philosophy, Art, Paintings, History..

I also watched CNN news a lot ( i like their speed, it helps me to be able to rush through the Describe image or Retell lecture in order to cover all points). I also enjoyed Fox news, 7 channel in Australia (love aussie accent).

I watched V-logs on youtube about topics that i like, discovery documentaries, Ellen Degeneres talk shows , real estate programmes ....

I switched quite often between American, British and Aussie accent so that my ears are sensitive to all not just one.

Hope that the above can be of some help to everyone.
Cheers


----------



## mukeshsharma

Please , do not forget to share your essay structure  






maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words
> 
> I have finally passed my English exam , PTE-A with 90/90/90/90
> 
> I have been asked multiple times by fellow test takers to share my experience, therefore today I will be writing about it.
> 
> To me, most 2 important tips i strictly followed:
> 
> *1.Avoid Mother language completely all together !*
> 
> *2.Concentrate, stay calm and tell yourself you will make it !*
> 
> So why did I mention these 2 points as the two most influential factors ?
> 
> *First of all,* using English only at ALL times improves your Speed.
> This is very true because I realised that by the time i stopped using my vietnamese completely, i was able to come up with ideas in english more quickly coz i tend to think in english. Plus, my ears were also more sensitive, way more sensitive to recognise words when i listened to english than before.
> 
> So if you can, i recommend you to surround yourself with english only, at least for 1 month or so prior to taking the exam. For me, i have been consciously following this discipline for more than a few months now. So basically whenever i used Facebook for example, i would scroll down real quickly when i saw posts that were written in Vietnamese. I tried to listen to BBC news or english debates whenever i was free, as another example. I was so disciplined to the point that even when i was on the phone with Mom, whatever she said in Vietnamese , I tried to translate it to english in my mind at the same time. Coz i thought by that way my brain is at the same time functioning in english. I was THAT afraid , people. I know, it has been fun but also like a torture at times.
> *
> Second of all,* this tip is more about myself coz i know out there, there are some people who have very calm character, but its not me.
> 
> I am quite an anxious person, and rush a bit too. And whenever I am in that state, i dont quite plan things well and am unable to think wisely, thus i made lots lots lots of mistakes in the past, proven throughout my studies years. So i had to train myself to calm down in every situation. You know when you go to exam rooms, that invisible unwelcoming feeling comes up and you kinda feel “Oh i cant do this exam, i feel blank”.
> 
> That is so dangerous. So i practiced to feel calm, and to concentrate only on whatever in front of me, not various distracting thoughts. I focused on my senses, and that really helped . The fact is i was so comfortable with the exam that i hardly could detect any major anxiety or break downs during the exam , as completely opposite with another me before. So yes, again, practice staying calm is very much recommended.
> 
> Okay, so thank you for reading my long rant. I know, i couldnt help it, please dont blame me, kkk.
> 
> *Here are my tips for each of the 4 skills:*
> 
> Again, first of all, the tip that i used in doing Multiple choice question was that: *I looked at the given answers from bottom to top, from the last option to the first option. *
> 
> For example, I would not go through options A then B then C
> But i would go though C first, then upwards B, then A.
> 
> The reason why i did this:
> 1.I felt that most questions will try to trick you by letting you first see the option which sounds quite convincing, but in fact wrong.
> 2.Most correct options were either B,C or D. Correct A options were not as common.
> *
> SPEAKING:*
> 
> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.
> 
> *2*.*Speed* has to be rather fast pace, especially in Describe image and Retell lecture. Why? Because to me that’s the only way to be able to include all points: intro, trend, details, conclusion within 40 seconds. Your clarity may be affected, but again you should practice to keep the sounds clear while speed is improved. Pay attention to the sound of each word you say, compare it to the way a native speaker say, use dictionary to learn how it is pronounced properly. Lots of mistakes we make and we are not aware of them.
> 
> *3.Content* has to be quite packed. Some people say content doesnt matter. Well, it may be true. I havent tried it so i dont know about that. But for me, high speaking scores are not given only because you have good pronunciation and oral fluency. If you are unable to mention almost all points of a graph, its difficult to get top marks.
> 
> 4.Try to speak for the full 40 seconds in Describe image and Retell. For other parts, please just click next after giving your answer. If you wait, very likely i think you will run out of time. I ran out of time in the first attempt in Speaking section, and just got enough time in my second test to complete my Speaking.
> 
> 5.Watch the movement of your mouth and lips when producing sounds. Try to make them sound as clear as you can. Do some movement exercise for your tongue before the exam to get your tongue become active.
> 
> 
> *
> READING
> *
> There is no tips really for this section, in my experience.
> 
> Basically you should read more first. I used a very effective book called “Reading for speed and fluency” and found it helpful. So basically you read easy texts first to get your thinking going in english, then move on read difficult texts like in ielts, pte. Get used to some complex structures and try learn more new words.
> 
> Pay attention to the timer in exam. Otherwise you will not stay disciplined with the time. For multiple choice, read options from the bottom to the top. With fill in blanks, make sure you kinda understand the meaning of the text. Then go with your gut feeling. Don’t over think too
> 
> *WRITING*
> 
> This section is quite easy to secure 65+ in my opinion.
> 
> Bigg thankss to KATE who instructed me how to do essays.
> 
> I wrote a quite long elaboration on this but somehow my laptop crashed.
> Anyway, I will post soon some essay structures to follow. Wordings are very simple, and it definitely will give you an idea what PTE is looking for from you in order to give you a decent score in Writing.
> 
> *
> LISTENING*
> 
> Again, I wrote quite long in this section but the crash has deleted all my words.
> 
> So basically, i enjoyed watching speeches delivered by professors on various topics such as Psychology, philosophy, Art, Paintings, History..
> 
> I also watched CNN news a lot ( i like their speed, it helps me to be able to rush through the Describe image or Retell lecture in order to cover all points). I also enjoyed Fox news, 7 channel in Australia (love aussie accent).
> 
> I watched V-logs on youtube about topics that i like, discovery documentaries, Ellen Degeneres talk shows , real estate programmes ....
> 
> I switched quite often between American, British and Aussie accent so that my ears are sensitive to all not just one.
> 
> Hope that the above can be of some help to everyone.
> Cheers


----------



## punprash

RevanthAr said:


> Hi PTE-A test takers,
> 
> All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times:
> 
> First attempt:
> L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82
> 
> Second attempt:
> L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84
> 
> I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks,
> Revanth Arramreddy


Any tips or strategy for Reading....?

Thanks,


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words
> 
> I have finally passed my English exam , PTE-A with 90/90/90/90
> 
> I have been asked multiple times by fellow test takers to share my experience, therefore today I will be writing about it.
> 
> To me, most 2 important tips i strictly followed:
> 
> *1.Avoid Mother language completely all together !*
> 
> *2.Concentrate, stay calm and tell yourself you will make it !*
> 
> So why did I mention these 2 points as the two most influential factors ?
> 
> *First of all,* using English only at ALL times improves your Speed.
> This is very true because I realised that by the time i stopped using my vietnamese completely, i was able to come up with ideas in english more quickly coz i tend to think in english. Plus, my ears were also more sensitive, way more sensitive to recognise words when i listened to english than before.
> 
> So if you can, i recommend you to surround yourself with english only, at least for 1 month or so prior to taking the exam. For me, i have been consciously following this discipline for more than a few months now. So basically whenever i used Facebook for example, i would scroll down real quickly when i saw posts that were written in Vietnamese. I tried to listen to BBC news or english debates whenever i was free, as another example. I was so disciplined to the point that even when i was on the phone with Mom, whatever she said in Vietnamese , I tried to translate it to english in my mind at the same time. Coz i thought by that way my brain is at the same time functioning in english. I was THAT afraid , people. I know, it has been fun but also like a torture at times.
> *
> Second of all,* this tip is more about myself coz i know out there, there are some people who have very calm character, but its not me.
> 
> I am quite an anxious person, and rush a bit too. And whenever I am in that state, i dont quite plan things well and am unable to think wisely, thus i made lots lots lots of mistakes in the past, proven throughout my studies years. So i had to train myself to calm down in every situation. You know when you go to exam rooms, that invisible unwelcoming feeling comes up and you kinda feel “Oh i cant do this exam, i feel blank”.
> 
> That is so dangerous. So i practiced to feel calm, and to concentrate only on whatever in front of me, not various distracting thoughts. I focused on my senses, and that really helped . The fact is i was so comfortable with the exam that i hardly could detect any major anxiety or break downs during the exam , as completely opposite with another me before. So yes, again, practice staying calm is very much recommended.
> 
> Okay, so thank you for reading my long rant. I know, i couldnt help it, please dont blame me, kkk.
> 
> *Here are my tips for each of the 4 skills:*
> 
> Again, first of all, the tip that i used in doing Multiple choice question was that: *I looked at the given answers from bottom to top, from the last option to the first option. *
> 
> For example, I would not go through options A then B then C
> But i would go though C first, then upwards B, then A.
> 
> The reason why i did this:
> 1.I felt that most questions will try to trick you by letting you first see the option which sounds quite convincing, but in fact wrong.
> 2.Most correct options were either B,C or D. Correct A options were not as common.
> *
> SPEAKING:*
> 
> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.
> 
> *2*.*Speed* has to be rather fast pace, especially in Describe image and Retell lecture. Why? Because to me that’s the only way to be able to include all points: intro, trend, details, conclusion within 40 seconds. Your clarity may be affected, but again you should practice to keep the sounds clear while speed is improved. Pay attention to the sound of each word you say, compare it to the way a native speaker say, use dictionary to learn how it is pronounced properly. Lots of mistakes we make and we are not aware of them.
> 
> *3.Content* has to be quite packed. Some people say content doesnt matter. Well, it may be true. I havent tried it so i dont know about that. But for me, high speaking scores are not given only because you have good pronunciation and oral fluency. If you are unable to mention almost all points of a graph, its difficult to get top marks.
> 
> 4.Try to speak for the full 40 seconds in Describe image and Retell. For other parts, please just click next after giving your answer. If you wait, very likely i think you will run out of time. I ran out of time in the first attempt in Speaking section, and just got enough time in my second test to complete my Speaking.
> 
> 5.Watch the movement of your mouth and lips when producing sounds. Try to make them sound as clear as you can. Do some movement exercise for your tongue before the exam to get your tongue become active.
> 
> 
> *
> READING
> *
> There is no tips really for this section, in my experience.
> 
> Basically you should read more first. I used a very effective book called “Reading for speed and fluency” and found it helpful. So basically you read easy texts first to get your thinking going in english, then move on read difficult texts like in ielts, pte. Get used to some complex structures and try learn more new words.
> 
> Pay attention to the timer in exam. Otherwise you will not stay disciplined with the time. For multiple choice, read options from the bottom to the top. With fill in blanks, make sure you kinda understand the meaning of the text. Then go with your gut feeling. Don’t over think too
> 
> *WRITING*
> 
> This section is quite easy to secure 65+ in my opinion.
> 
> Bigg thankss to KATE who instructed me how to do essays.
> 
> I wrote a quite long elaboration on this but somehow my laptop crashed.
> Anyway, I will post soon some essay structures to follow. Wordings are very simple, and it definitely will give you an idea what PTE is looking for from you in order to give you a decent score in Writing.
> 
> *
> LISTENING*
> 
> Again, I wrote quite long in this section but the crash has deleted all my words.
> 
> So basically, i enjoyed watching speeches delivered by professors on various topics such as Psychology, philosophy, Art, Paintings, History..
> 
> I also watched CNN news a lot ( i like their speed, it helps me to be able to rush through the Describe image or Retell lecture in order to cover all points). I also enjoyed Fox news, 7 channel in Australia (love aussie accent).
> 
> I watched V-logs on youtube about topics that i like, discovery documentaries, Ellen Degeneres talk shows , real estate programmes ....
> 
> I switched quite often between American, British and Aussie accent so that my ears are sensitive to all not just one.
> 
> Hope that the above can be of some help to everyone.
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your tips ! 

You totally deserve a holiday now. Have fun !


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

Hi all, I plan taking my PTE A by Feb for the first time.Maxngo, I desire your scores, am working for a not less than 80 in each band. Can I get a download link for Macmillan PTE anyone? Can I assess it through my andriod phone?


----------



## phz

Hi Everyone 

I am looking for the answer keys to PTE Test Plus .. This book I have does not have any answer keys so I can't check if my answers for reading and listening answers are correct ... 

Your help would be much appreciated !


----------



## Abhishu

Sorry for naive question.
How to pronounce "businesses rose from $77 million in 1972 to $1. L billion in 1973"


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Abhishu said:


> Sorry for naive question.
> How to pronounce "businesses rose from $77 million in 1972 to $1. L billion in 1973"


I can rewrite this in the phonetic alphabet, if necessary (Shouldn't it be "business income(revenue?)"; also, presumable it's meant to be $1.1billion :

Businesses rose from seventy seven million dollars in nineteen seventy-two to one point one billion dollars in nineteen seventy three.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Totally lost got the results .....

L R S W

90 68 90 64 

Previous 5 timr consistent 64 in reading and this time 64 in writing. Could anybody suggest me, do i have to go for review or not??


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Rab nawaz said:


> Totally lost got the results .....
> 
> 
> 
> L R S W
> 
> 
> 
> 90 68 90 64
> 
> 
> 
> Previous 5 timr consistent 64 in reading and this time 64 in writing. Could anybody suggest me, do i have to go for review or not??



Go for review
If marks do not change 
It's refunded
And if it changes
It's your win!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Yogi4Aus said:


> Go for review
> If marks do not change
> It's refunded
> And if it changes
> It's your win!


Any idea how much they cost for review??


----------



## cyberbeast07

Guys,
Attempted PTE-A yesterday for the first time and lacked just 1 mark in Reading section. 
Can anyone please suggestion if I should go for review? If yes, can someone address the procedures and cost for it?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Rab nawaz said:


> Any idea how much they cost for review??



Don't know exactly 
But heard review cost is similar to exam fees

You can contact them
At [email protected]


----------



## aabhishek

Yogi4Aus said:


> Go for review
> If marks do not change
> It's refunded
> And if it changes
> It's your win!


If marks do not change its not refunded. If marks change its refunded. It will coat u 8000 approx in INR


----------



## cyberbeast07

Yogi4Aus said:


> Go for review
> If marks do not change
> It's refunded
> And if it changes
> It's your win!


Yogi, Did you mean that if scores are not updated after sending them for review, they refund the whole AMOUNT, paid for reviewing?


----------



## Rab nawaz

aabhishek said:


> If marks do not change its not refunded. If marks change its refunded. It will coat u 8000 approx in INR


Is that true in case the marks didnt change they will offer another test in the same amount. If u have any information kindly share and what u suggest in this case??


----------



## cyberbeast07

Guys, I also need information Rab Nawaz is seeking.
Also, I wanted to ask what are the chances that Reading section's marks are updated?


----------



## prash.varma

Rab nawaz said:


> Never lose hope u ill made it soon.......
> 
> I want share my experience with you.
> 
> First Attempt:::
> 
> L R S W
> 
> 66-64-79-65
> 
> Second :::::
> 
> 67-64-89-65
> 
> Third::::
> 
> 69-64-90-68
> 
> Fourth::
> 
> 67-64-90-65
> 
> My desire score is 65 in each. Consistent 4 times i was nearly there but got failed with only 1 marks, Spend more than thousand dollar but still in the middle of the ocean. The good thing is that am still smiling and get ready for the next try.........
> 
> 6th January am gonna appear again, this time heaps of practice spending hours on practice practice and practice which is the only key ...........


Hey did you gave the test again .Did you get the results


----------



## mukeshsharma

I am getting this jumbled paragraphs section , all the time . [ unless its an easy one] , can anyone guide me how to do it ? Any method or guidelines will help


----------



## nawneetdalal

Dear all,
Thanks for all the guidance available on this forum!
I attempted IELTS in 2011 with 6.5/8/8.5/8.5 and now for Australia I was confused between IELTS and PTE.
Opted for PTE as the dates were available on 7 days notice on the other hand first available date for IELTS was end of Feb.
My English technically is not actually great, and obvious I can blame the public schooling and myself 

I primarily used below mentioned material and prepared for 5 days:
1. Material I received from Laxmi 
2. Essay topics mentioned on Dylan Aung 's blog
3. Macmillan practice test 1 and 2
4. Some speaking practice using https://dictation.io/#

Attempted a mock on PTE website and scored a horrible score overall 54 and 61/52/46/61 :-(
but I still go ahead and attempted the PTE-A yesterday and a positive news is that my overall is 81 and 79/87/81/80.

thanks again to all the contributors on this post - the material and tips posted by you all was a big support and time saver.

Now time for me collect the required docs for AIM (which seems to be tough at the moment but lets see )

Regards,
Nawneet


----------



## dreamsanj

Nawneet Congrats


----------



## rksundaram76

Friends,

Good video about summarize written text.





Cheers!!


----------



## nawneetdalal

dreamsanj said:


> Nawneet Congrats


Thanks


----------



## Live to Drive

nawneetdalal said:


> Dear all,
> Thanks for all the guidance available on this forum!
> I attempted IELTS in 2011 with 6.5/8/8.5/8.5 and now for Australia I was confused between IELTS and PTE.
> Opted for PTE as the dates were available on 7 days notice on the other hand first available date for IELTS was end of Feb.
> My English technically is not actually great, and obvious I can blame the public schooling and myself
> 
> I primarily used below mentioned material and prepared for 5 days:
> 1. Material I received from Laxmi
> 2. Essay topics mentioned on Dylan Aung 's blog
> 3. Macmillan practice test 1 and 2
> 4. Some speaking practice using https://dictation.io/#
> 
> Attempted a mock on PTE website and scored a horrible score overall 54 and 61/52/46/61 :-(
> but I still go ahead and attempted the PTE-A yesterday and a positive news is that my overall is 81 and 79/87/81/80.
> 
> thanks again to all the contributors on this post - the material and tips posted by you all was a big support and time saver.
> 
> Now time for me collect the required docs for AIM (which seems to be tough at the moment but lets see )
> 
> Regards,
> Nawneet


Congratulations on the success in PTE
Could you please share the Macmillan practice test 1 and 2? I'm to appear this coming week and really on crossroads. 
Thanks


----------



## krish19

nawneetdalal said:


> Dear all,
> Thanks for all the guidance available on this forum!
> I attempted IELTS in 2011 with 6.5/8/8.5/8.5 and now for Australia I was confused between IELTS and PTE.
> Opted for PTE as the dates were available on 7 days notice on the other hand first available date for IELTS was end of Feb.
> My English technically is not actually great, and obvious I can blame the public schooling and myself
> 
> I primarily used below mentioned material and prepared for 5 days:
> 1. Material I received from Laxmi
> 2. Essay topics mentioned on Dylan Aung 's blog
> 3. Macmillan practice test 1 and 2
> 4. Some speaking practice using https://dictation.io/#
> 
> Attempted a mock on PTE website and scored a horrible score overall 54 and 61/52/46/61 :-(
> but I still go ahead and attempted the PTE-A yesterday and a positive news is that my overall is 81 and 79/87/81/80.
> 
> thanks again to all the contributors on this post - the material and tips posted by you all was a big support and time saver.
> 
> Now time for me collect the required docs for AIM (which seems to be tough at the moment but lets see )
> 
> Regards,
> Nawneet


Hi Nawneet,

Congratulations for the PTE success.

Could you please share me the material , i am just at starting stage of preparation.
Please guide me the right path.


----------



## sunny_australia

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words
> 
> I have finally passed my English exam , PTE-A with 90/90/90/90
> 
> I have been asked multiple times by fellow test takers to share my experience, therefore today I will be writing about it.
> 
> To me, most 2 important tips i strictly followed:
> 
> *1.Avoid Mother language completely all together !*
> 
> *2.Concentrate, stay calm and tell yourself you will make it !*
> 
> So why did I mention these 2 points as the two most influential factors ?
> 
> *First of all,* using English only at ALL times improves your Speed.
> This is very true because I realised that by the time i stopped using my vietnamese completely, i was able to come up with ideas in english more quickly coz i tend to think in english. Plus, my ears were also more sensitive, way more sensitive to recognise words when i listened to english than before.
> 
> So if you can, i recommend you to surround yourself with english only, at least for 1 month or so prior to taking the exam. For me, i have been consciously following this discipline for more than a few months now. So basically whenever i used Facebook for example, i would scroll down real quickly when i saw posts that were written in Vietnamese. I tried to listen to BBC news or english debates whenever i was free, as another example. I was so disciplined to the point that even when i was on the phone with Mom, whatever she said in Vietnamese , I tried to translate it to english in my mind at the same time. Coz i thought by that way my brain is at the same time functioning in english. I was THAT afraid , people. I know, it has been fun but also like a torture at times.
> *
> Second of all,* this tip is more about myself coz i know out there, there are some people who have very calm character, but its not me.
> 
> I am quite an anxious person, and rush a bit too. And whenever I am in that state, i dont quite plan things well and am unable to think wisely, thus i made lots lots lots of mistakes in the past, proven throughout my studies years. So i had to train myself to calm down in every situation. You know when you go to exam rooms, that invisible unwelcoming feeling comes up and you kinda feel “Oh i cant do this exam, i feel blank”.
> 
> That is so dangerous. So i practiced to feel calm, and to concentrate only on whatever in front of me, not various distracting thoughts. I focused on my senses, and that really helped . The fact is i was so comfortable with the exam that i hardly could detect any major anxiety or break downs during the exam , as completely opposite with another me before. So yes, again, practice staying calm is very much recommended.
> 
> Okay, so thank you for reading my long rant. I know, i couldnt help it, please dont blame me, kkk.
> 
> *Here are my tips for each of the 4 skills:*
> 
> Again, first of all, the tip that i used in doing Multiple choice question was that: *I looked at the given answers from bottom to top, from the last option to the first option. *
> 
> For example, I would not go through options A then B then C
> But i would go though C first, then upwards B, then A.
> 
> The reason why i did this:
> 1.I felt that most questions will try to trick you by letting you first see the option which sounds quite convincing, but in fact wrong.
> 2.Most correct options were either B,C or D. Correct A options were not as common.
> *
> SPEAKING:*
> 
> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.
> 
> *2*.*Speed* has to be rather fast pace, especially in Describe image and Retell lecture. Why? Because to me that’s the only way to be able to include all points: intro, trend, details, conclusion within 40 seconds. Your clarity may be affected, but again you should practice to keep the sounds clear while speed is improved. Pay attention to the sound of each word you say, compare it to the way a native speaker say, use dictionary to learn how it is pronounced properly. Lots of mistakes we make and we are not aware of them.
> 
> *3.Content* has to be quite packed. Some people say content doesnt matter. Well, it may be true. I havent tried it so i dont know about that. But for me, high speaking scores are not given only because you have good pronunciation and oral fluency. If you are unable to mention almost all points of a graph, its difficult to get top marks.
> 
> 4.Try to speak for the full 40 seconds in Describe image and Retell. For other parts, please just click next after giving your answer. If you wait, very likely i think you will run out of time. I ran out of time in the first attempt in Speaking section, and just got enough time in my second test to complete my Speaking.
> 
> 5.Watch the movement of your mouth and lips when producing sounds. Try to make them sound as clear as you can. Do some movement exercise for your tongue before the exam to get your tongue become active.
> 
> 
> *
> READING
> *
> There is no tips really for this section, in my experience.
> 
> Basically you should read more first. I used a very effective book called “Reading for speed and fluency” and found it helpful. So basically you read easy texts first to get your thinking going in english, then move on read difficult texts like in ielts, pte. Get used to some complex structures and try learn more new words.
> 
> Pay attention to the timer in exam. Otherwise you will not stay disciplined with the time. For multiple choice, read options from the bottom to the top. With fill in blanks, make sure you kinda understand the meaning of the text. Then go with your gut feeling. Don’t over think too
> 
> *WRITING*
> 
> This section is quite easy to secure 65+ in my opinion.
> 
> Bigg thankss to KATE who instructed me how to do essays.
> 
> I wrote a quite long elaboration on this but somehow my laptop crashed.
> Anyway, I will post soon some essay structures to follow. Wordings are very simple, and it definitely will give you an idea what PTE is looking for from you in order to give you a decent score in Writing.
> 
> *
> LISTENING*
> 
> Again, I wrote quite long in this section but the crash has deleted all my words.
> 
> So basically, i enjoyed watching speeches delivered by professors on various topics such as Psychology, philosophy, Art, Paintings, History..
> 
> I also watched CNN news a lot ( i like their speed, it helps me to be able to rush through the Describe image or Retell lecture in order to cover all points). I also enjoyed Fox news, 7 channel in Australia (love aussie accent).
> 
> I watched V-logs on youtube about topics that i like, discovery documentaries, Ellen Degeneres talk shows , real estate programmes ....
> 
> I switched quite often between American, British and Aussie accent so that my ears are sensitive to all not just one.
> 
> Hope that the above can be of some help to everyone.
> Cheers


Hi maxngo
Can you please share the esssay stucture


----------



## nawneetdalal

Live to Drive said:


> Congratulations on the success in PTE
> Could you please share the Macmillan practice test 1 and 2? I'm to appear this coming week and really on crossroads.
> Thanks


Please ping me your email id , so that I can share Laxmi's google drive which has everything


----------



## Live to Drive

nawneetdalal said:


> Please ping me your email id , so that I can share Laxmi's google drive which has everything


Please check your PM, email shared

thanks


----------



## krish19

Live to Drive said:


> Please check your PM, email shared
> 
> thanks


Hi,

How to share email id/PM. I am not able to share my email.

could u please assist me.


----------



## Live to Drive

krish19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How to share email id/PM. I am not able to share my email.
> 
> could u please assist me.


Go to your "Private Messages" > Click on "send new message" appearing on left under private message heading and there you go...


----------



## nawneetdalal

Live to Drive said:


> Please check your PM, email shared
> 
> thanks


Email forward buddy


----------



## Live to Drive

nawneetdalal said:


> Email forward buddy


Thanks mate for the help


----------



## maxngo

*PTE Writing*

Hi guys, today I would like to write some tips for *PTE WRITING *

First of all, again, great big Thanks to KATE who showed me the way she did her essays, and it worked like a charm. 

I wanna say that in my first test and the 2 mock tests, i tried to use a range of different difficult words in both essays/ writing summary. And i scored 79 all the 3 times. It was not a fail mark, but definitely it was not a safe mark either. 

It could have been something wrong with my approach, or the excessive number of complex words that i used, or the sentence structure, or whether i had summarized properly in the summary questions. 

However, for my latest attempt, i did not bother to use even difficult words. I did NOT use that many at all. On the other hand, i used simple words AND easy-to-understand sentence structures and the computer system seems to have understood them better, lol. 

That is NOT to say that you write in an informal style. I made sure the word choice was correct, clear in meaning and i avoided ambiguity. I answered exactly what the question was asking for. I presented nicely all the information as asked, and trust me when Kate said: “Write it like how a high school student would write essay, but just be organized and clear”. And that is so true.

Well, I am sure there are great writers out there who scored 90 and wrote using academic uncommon words and structures. That is fine too. If you think your writing is complex but you like it that way (because you are confident it means its at a high level, then go for it, try and see how the marks will be given. The system can be way smarter than i assume then).

*So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays. *
I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be. 

Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is *Take side* and one is *Both pros and cons. 
*
For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.

For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.

So the followings are the format that i used:
*
1.TAKE SIDE:*

*Intro: *

Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that... 
I am inclined to believe that....
The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...

*Body*: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..

*Conclusion:* 
In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....

*2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:*

*Intro:* Blah blah blah is....
Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.

*Body: *On one hand, ..... For example,
On the other hand,....... As an example


*In conclusion,* while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......


This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”

So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.

In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so. 

I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.

I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone. 

I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.

Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself: 
*STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS *

This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.

Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.

However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.


----------



## maxngo

*I attach here the essay i wrote about Extreme sports.* I wrote this as a “Take side” essay:

Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate. 

First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe. 

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned. 


==============


That is it for the writing task. I hope it could have been some help to some of you taking the test soon. I will record my speaking samples on a website then you can hear it and see the way i always did in Read aloud, describe image and Re-tell lecture. But i couldnt find a website that allows me to record my voice online. Does anyone know any ? Thanks.


----------



## Rab nawaz

maxngo said:


> *I attach here the essay i wrote about Extreme sports.* I wrote this as a “Take side” essay:
> 
> Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate.
> 
> First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.
> 
> 
> ==============
> 
> 
> That is it for the writing task. I hope it could have been some help to some of you taking the test soon. I will record my speaking samples on a website then you can hear it and see the way i always did in Read aloud, describe image and Re-tell lecture. But i couldnt find a website that allows me to record my voice online. Does anyone know any ? Thanks.


The conditions in which we grew up highly influenced our lives, take one real personality from yours life who is not influenced by these conditions and become successful.


that was the essay i got in exam, could you help me to understand what exactly he was asking for, and if your are asked to attempt this essay how u will handle the essay.

Thanks Advance.


----------



## sandeep1414

Hi Nawneet , can u plz share laxmi material with me . i will pm u my email. thanks


----------



## pras07

maxngo said:


> That is it for the writing task. I hope it could have been some help to some of you taking the test soon. I will record my speaking samples on a website then you can hear it and see the way i always did in Read aloud, describe image and Re-tell lecture. But i couldnt find a website that allows me to record my voice online. Does anyone know any ? Thanks.


Here is the site where you can record voice online and then save in your computer.

https://online-voice-recorder.com


----------



## Everett27

Hi Guys, need some advice from all of you.

I have sat for PTE-A for 7 times, but keep on failing to score 79 in listening, the best I have done for listening is 75. I am kind of frustrated with the exam now...

Is there any tips available for the listening part, especially on the summarize spoken text?

Thank you in advanced!!


----------



## trinkasharma

Everett27 said:


> Hi Guys, need some advice from all of you.
> 
> I have sat for PTE-A for 7 times, but keep on failing to score 79 in listening, the best I have done for listening is 75. I am kind of frustrated with the exam now...
> 
> Is there any tips available for the listening part, especially on the summarize spoken text?
> 
> Thank you in advanced!!


If you can share the full score then maybe I can try.


----------



## pavan4u

Everett27 said:


> Hi Guys, need some advice from all of you.
> 
> I have sat for PTE-A for 7 times, but keep on failing to score 79 in listening, the best I have done for listening is 75. I am kind of frustrated with the exam now...
> 
> Is there any tips available for the listening part, especially on the summarize spoken text?
> 
> Thank you in advanced!!


Jot down all the important points such as names, places, dates and understand the idea (concept) of the lecture and summarize it in the chronological order. As you know, summary should be written within the range of 50-70 words (penalities apply for exceeding the limit).

However, I feel that you should concentrate more on "write from dictation" section where you can score better with highest accuracy. Dont, miss any comma (,) or ? If you feel it has any while listening to the audio.

Lastly, "answer short question" in the speaking section is also linked to the overall listening score. I fared very bad in this section in all my unsuccessful attempts where my listening score was in 70's. But in my final attempt I did well in this section.

Good luck


----------



## inquel112

Just pulled the trigger and booked the test next week. For those of you who have taken a mock test, how is it compared to the actual test in difficulty? I'm also a bit worried as my microphone headset is of low quality.


----------



## trinkasharma

Mock was harder for me. Though it prepared me for the real one and maybe I got a higher score because of this.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hello All - how many day does it to take to get the PTE result- Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

Anything from 2 days to more. Most people get it in 2 days.


----------



## krish19

*PTE material*



nawneetdalal said:


> Please ping me your email id , so that I can share Laxmi's google drive which has everything


Hi Naeneet,

Could you please share the pte material , Please check your PM, I have shared my email.

Many Thanks


----------



## theskyisalive

inquel112 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and booked the test next week. For those of you who have taken a mock test, how is it compared to the actual test in difficulty? I'm also a bit worried as my microphone headset is of low quality.


Real test was more or less of same difficulty level as the mock tests for me, however, I felt scoring is more lenient in real test!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

trinkasharma said:


> Anything from 2 days to more. Most people get it in 2 days.


Thanks - appeared for test on Jan 6, so waiting for the result.


----------



## prash.varma

prash.varma said:


> Got the scores due to all these issues in write from dictation (4-5 questions ) ., lost all the crucial marks with the results as below . Feeling dejected and i hope i had enough time
> 
> L - 55
> W-59
> R - 77
> S - 83
> 
> Sharing the experiance so that everyone can take a lesson .


Guys just to keep everyone updated, i gave 2nd attempt managed the time well and got a very high score

Overall - 87

L-86
R-90
S-90
W-86

i am quite happy as i was targetting 65 but this is a bonus .Thanks to all the updates in the forum ,all the tips shared were quite useful


----------



## inquel112

trinkasharma said:


> Mock was harder for me. Though it prepared me for the real one and maybe I got a higher score because of this.





theskyisalive said:


> Real test was more or less of same difficulty level as the mock tests for me, however, I felt scoring is more lenient in real test!


Appreciate the inputs. To achieve perfect scores is that like perfect performance in every task or just very few and limited mistakes in each category? I was wrong to think to see another one after the recent maxngo's.



prash.varma said:


> Guys just to keep everyone updated, i gave 2nd attempt managed the time well and got a very high score


Congrats, that's great! Even more so that you were aiming for 65+

Also thanks Nawneet for sharing the resources!!


----------



## prash.varma

piusford said:


> Please, don't feel demoralised, it happens. I had a similar experience early this month, but I have already started preparing to take another shot. My speaking was only 59, and I'm wondering if you can give me some real exam ideas on how you scored 83, in speaking?
> 
> I believe you will be lucky next time. There is negative marking in highlight incorrect word.
> Believe me, you will make it next time.


Thanks piusford

I gave my 2nd attempt on 6th Jan. Got the scores today . To me time management and maintaining nerves is a key to success in this format .

Got Overall 87 in the second attempt now

Listening – 86
Reading – 90
Speaking – 90
Writing-86


----------



## ankit_smart

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hello All - how many day does it to take to get the PTE result- Thanks


Me and mine friend gave attempt in new delhi. We were group of 4 people. We all gave attempts on different dates and all of us got ur result within 24 hours.


----------



## sjnanes

Hi
Mates,

I need suggestion in PTE reading section.

I read some comments in this forum about MCMA and MCSA questions.

" If you aim to score 65 only. better to skip MCMA and MCSA questions in reading. because its consume time more"

Is that good idea ? or how about randomly tick one answer and move on to next question?
I believe its better then nothing.

Seniors and Test winners please enlighten me if I was wrong!

Thank you
Jnanes


----------



## prash.varma

sjnanes said:


> Hi
> Mates,
> 
> I need suggestion in PTE reading section.
> 
> I read some comments in this forum about MCMA and MCSA questions.
> 
> " If you aim to score 65 only. better to skip MCMA and MCSA questions in reading. because its consume time more"
> 
> Is that good idea ? or how about randomly tick one answer and move on to next question?
> I believe its better then nothing.
> 
> Seniors and Test winners please enlighten me if I was wrong!
> 
> Thank you
> Jnanes


Even though i got a full 90 in Reading but i am not sure whether i answered the MCMA correctly .But i made sure that i didnt answered more than 2 options . Also dont spend too much time in MCMA/MCSA as you may end up losing time in other questions which may be easy to score .You can certainly do a random tick in MCSA but doing that random tick in MCMA may lead to -ve scores. I ensured that i didnt spend more than 15-20 secs in MCMA/MCSA .


----------



## Live to Drive

ankit_smart said:


> Me and mine friend gave attempt in new delhi. We were group of 4 people. We all gave attempts on different dates and all of us got ur result within 24 hours.


how's the one at Green Park?


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys,

What is my chance for 189 and 190 visa? I have 65 pts so far. Hopefully can get another 5 pts in 2 months time.

I am not sure to go with General accountant or management?

Thank u


----------



## sjnanes

Thank you for quick reply.
How about if i choose randomly one answer in MCMA too ?
Is that help me get marks or better to skip it?:confused2:

thank you 
Jnanes


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is my chance for 189 and 190 visa? I have 65 pts so far. Hopefully can get another 5 pts in 2 months time.
> 
> I am not sure to go with General accountant or management?
> 
> Thank u


I sent you a message


----------



## phz

sjnanes said:


> Thank you for quick reply.
> How about if i choose randomly one answer in MCMA too ?
> Is that help me get marks or better to skip it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> Jnanes


From what I've read. MCMA has negative marking, means if you choose a wrong answer you'll get a point deducted. I guess I felt make sense because if not people can always get it right by clicking all the answers. So I'd say don't randomly choose.


----------



## parthvi

prash.varma said:


> Even though i got a full 90 in Reading but i am not sure whether i answered the MCMA correctly .But i made sure that i didnt answered more than 2 options . Also dont spend too much time in MCMA/MCSA as you may end up losing time in other questions which may be easy to score .You can certainly do a random tick in MCSA but doing that random tick in MCMA may lead to -ve scores. I ensured that i didnt spend more than 15-20 secs in MCMA/MCSA .


What kind of reading format have you got? Was it started from fill in the blanks to MCQs at the end? Because I have got twice the other way around format in reading, and was get confused in time management.


----------



## piusford

prash.varma said:


> Thanks piusford
> 
> I gave my 2nd attempt on 6th Jan. Got the scores today . To me time management and maintaining nerves is a key to success in this format .
> 
> Got Overall 87 in the second attempt now
> 
> Listening – 86
> Reading – 90
> Speaking – 90
> Writing-86


I am glad you did. Congratulations. I didn't get my desired score, missed speaking, scored only 59. Preparing to write again, this January. Congratulations once again.


----------



## prash.varma

piusford said:


> I am grade you did. Congratulations. I didn't get my desired score, missed speaking, scored only 59. Preparing to write again, this January. Congratulations once again.


All the best . I am sure you would get your desired score.


----------



## sudhir1984

*Hello*



phz said:


> From what I've read. MCMA has negative marking, means if you choose a wrong answer you'll get a point deducted. I guess I felt make sense because if not people can always get it right by clicking all the answers. So I'd say don't randomly choose.


PTE website says "you will lose score points for any incorrect options. These include: options that you have clicked
on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on. If you click on all the options, because
you do not know the answer, you will lose score points. This applies to Multiple choice, choose multiple answers item types for reading
and listening."


----------



## zulfiqar83

rajwin502 said:


> Stormbaby;8902010]The thing is, i have practice for months, but there is no significant change especially speaking.
> I feel like, it more depends on what questions that i got during am. If i am familiar with the reading/writing topic, my score will be slightly higher.
> 
> There must be some trick to master speaking part. No matter how hard i practice / try, i can't seem to improve it.
> 
> I am pretty sure i can speak pretty decent as i never get complain from people who have talked to me in daily life.
> Or is it the machine can't detect my sound?
> 
> Sigh..... so sad


I have said this in the forum before, and I say it again........ the number of attempts don't count, the actions you have taken by way of identifying the root cause of your low scores, and corrective measures taken to bridge them is what can make a difference. 
There is a saying " doing things the same way again and again, will only give you the same results '. 
You rightly said the most crucial element with PTE is to understand what the software is looking for and master that aspect. I can relate well with your scores, because even I got 50's and 60's in my first two attempts. I changed my approach for the next in all ways - tone, speed, delivery.... I ended up with 82. 
Going by your writing ability, I assume its not about your ability to score well, but its about a minor adjustment you need to make in your presentation delivery that you seem to be missing on. You need someone to listen to you and point out what you need to do differently. No point in taking test after test, unless you exactly know where is the gap, and you have made corrections to bridge them.[/QUOTE]

Hi Brother can yo please bit more explain about writing as i dont know about written discourse what is it about and how can i improve it. i dont get more than 55. please tell something about it. Thanks


----------



## zulfiqar83

Hi Brother can yo please bit more explain about writing as i dont know about written discourse what is it about and how can i improve it. i dont get more than 55. please tell something about it. Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

zulfiqar83 said:


> Hi Brother can yo please bit more explain about writing as i dont know about written discourse what is it about and how can i improve it. i dont get more than 55. please tell something about it. Thanks


What are your detailed scores? Discourse in this context means the quality of your writing.


----------



## sandeep1414

Hi Guys, I am not able to send Pm . Is there any minimum no. of posts i have to do before I can send Private message.


----------



## sandeep1414

Can you please tell me which book or online study material to study to get good score?


----------



## summeryxlx

Yogi4Aus said:


> You can use this email ID
> [email protected] dot com
> Do express all your concern if u had during exam time - like noise from other test takers or disturbance caused by invigilator
> Also mention about your scores in booster and tell them ,how this contrast of scores are not possible and definitely other factors have resulted my score negatively.


Hi Yogi,

I've got the refund of the test and the investigation shows some 'plosive' sounds negatively affect my score. But I do not know what to be adjusted. Do you know where should be the best position for the mic?

Many thanks!


----------



## ankit_smart

Live to Drive said:


> how's the one at Green Park?


We all gave test at other institute which is suituated in GK. No idea about green park in person but I have heard that it is good.


----------



## summeryxlx

Someonefaraway said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to add myself to people who have done poorly in speaking. I have attempted pte academic twice and twice scored 70+ for reading and listening, 80+ in writing and only 52! in speaking first time and 44 second time. I really do not know what I am doing wrong but what I did differently was:
> 1. First time I was completely unfamiliar with the test format and missed the majority of questions in the Repeat Question section, as I was speaking before the beep started - second time I did it correctly;
> 2. In the Read Aloud section I spoke more slowly first time than second. To my surprise, it did not significantly affect my fluency, it dropped just by one, while my pronunciation dropped by 5 or 6 points;
> 3. First time I put a lot of attention to the content and used a few umm, aa~~, when second time I did not use any of them and kept talking until 39 seconds, however it did not really improve my score, maybe because sometimes I talked out of topics (so I believe content matters);
> 4. Second time the microphone was really close to my mouth and I was a bit loud, maybe it was minus???
> 
> For comparison, I have got 7.5 in the IELTS test for speaking and have been in Australia for 4 years, so my pronunciation should not be that bad.
> 
> Any advices are kindly welcomed.


Hi,

You can write to the below email address to ask for an investigation to see what really happened. It seems the recorder is not always stable.
[email protected]


----------



## piusford

zulfiqar83 said:


> I have said this in the forum before, and I say it again........ the number of attempts don't count, the actions you have taken by way of identifying the root cause of your low scores, and corrective measures taken to bridge them is what can make a difference.
> There is a saying " doing things the same way again and again, will only give you the same results '.
> You rightly said the most crucial element with PTE is to understand what the software is looking for and master that aspect. I can relate well with your scores, because even I got 50's and 60's in my first two attempts. I changed my approach for the next in all ways - tone, speed, delivery.... I ended up with 82.
> Going by your writing ability, I assume its not about your ability to score well, but its about a minor adjustment you need to make in your presentation delivery that you seem to be missing on. You need someone to listen to you and point out what you need to do differently. No point in taking test after test, unless you exactly know where is the gap, and you have made corrections to bridge them.


Hi Brother can yo please bit more explain about writing as i dont know about written discourse what is it about and how can i improve it. i dont get more than 55. please tell something about it. Thanks[/QUOTE]
Do you mind telling us, what exactly the approach you changed to move from 50' s and 60's to 82?


----------



## parthvi

Hi,
Can anybody please review my summarized text written below? I am struggling in the reading & writing section in order to achieve 65. 
-----------------------------------------------
*Given Text*
With just days left for Pongal festival to start, the Ministry of Environment and Forests has invoked “culture and tradition” to bring ‘jallikattu’ back.

But in doing so, the Centre has circumvented a May 7, 2014 judgment in which the Supreme Court hails the very same reason to ban jallikattu as plain act of cruelty shown to a dumb animal. It had held that this “sport” was grossly against the Tamil culture and tradition to “embrace bulls and not over-powering the bull, to show human bravery”.

“Yeru Thazhuvu, in Tamil tradition, is to embrace bulls and not over-powering the bull, to show human bravery... Welfare and the well-being of the bull is Tamil culture and tradition, they do not approve of infliction of any pain or suffering on the bulls, on the other hand, Tamil tradition and culture are to worship the bull and the bull is always considered as the vehicle of Lord Shiva,” Justice (retired) R.K. Radhakrishnan observed.

*Summarized Text*
Ministry has requested to bring 'jallikattu' a bull traditional fight back, which has abounded by the government a few days before due to animal’s well-being and rights in the culture of Tamil.


----------



## juicyjane

has anyone come across diagrams or process graphs in real exams? I found these quite frustrating. Any tips would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Singh85

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody please review my summarized text written below? I am struggling in the reading & writing section in order to achieve 65.
> -----------------------------------------------
> *Given Text*
> With just days left for Pongal festival to start, the Ministry of Environment and Forests has invoked “culture and tradition” to bring ‘jallikattu’ back.
> 
> But in doing so, the Centre has circumvented a May 7, 2014 judgment in which the Supreme Court hails the very same reason to ban jallikattu as plain act of cruelty shown to a dumb animal. It had held that this “sport” was grossly against the Tamil culture and tradition to “embrace bulls and not over-powering the bull, to show human bravery”.
> 
> “Yeru Thazhuvu, in Tamil tradition, is to embrace bulls and not over-powering the bull, to show human bravery... Welfare and the well-being of the bull is Tamil culture and tradition, they do not approve of infliction of any pain or suffering on the bulls, on the other hand, Tamil tradition and culture are to worship the bull and the bull is always considered as the vehicle of Lord Shiva,” Justice (retired) R.K. Radhakrishnan observed.
> 
> *Summarized Text*
> Ministry has requested to bring 'jallikattu' a bull traditional fight back, which has *been* abounded by the government* a* (not necessary) few days before due to animal’s well-being and rights in the culture of Tamil.


Dear
summary seems fine but its having no vocabulary and complex sentenses. moreover, the statement [/B] few days before is not good use of english. U can write as prior to .

good luck.


----------



## parthvi

Singh85 said:


> Dear
> summary seems fine but its having no vocabulary and complex sentenses. moreover, the statement [/B] few days before is not good use of english. U can write as prior to .
> 
> good luck.


Thanks Singh for reviewing summary.


----------



## trinkasharma

summeryxlx said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> I've got the refund of the test and the investigation shows some 'plosive' sounds negatively affect my score. But I do not know what to be adjusted. Do you know where should be the best position for the mic?
> 
> Many thanks!


P and B etc are the plosive sounds. 






Basically your microphone is getting overpowered by the air coming out when you say PAPA etc. At home, you can connect your microphone at home below the lip or at the chin level. Then play the sound back through a woofer equipped sound system. You should be able to hear all the places these plosives are overpowering the mike.


----------



## sk804

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody please review my summarized text written below? I am struggling in the reading & writing section in order to achieve 65.
> -----------------------------------------------
> Given Text
> With just days left for Pongal festival to start, the Ministry of Environment and Forests has invoked “culture and tradition” to bring ‘jallikattu’ back.
> 
> But in doing so, the Centre has circumvented a May 7, 2014 judgment in which the Supreme Court hails the very same reason to ban jallikattu as plain act of cruelty shown to a dumb animal. It had held that this “sport” was grossly against the Tamil culture and tradition to “embrace bulls and not over-powering the bull, to show human bravery”.
> 
> “Yeru Thazhuvu, in Tamil tradition, is to embrace bulls and not over-powering the bull, to show human bravery... Welfare and the well-being of the bull is Tamil culture and tradition, they do not approve of infliction of any pain or suffering on the bulls, on the other hand, Tamil tradition and culture are to worship the bull and the bull is always considered as the vehicle of Lord Shiva,” Justice (retired) R.K. Radhakrishnan observed.
> 
> Summarized Text
> Ministry has requested to bring 'jallikattu' a bull traditional fight back, which has abounded by the government a few days before due to animal’s well-being and rights in the culture of Tamil.


Summary is good but rephrasing can give more marks. 

Few points for summarising:
- find the "key words" or "connecting words" from each paragraphs. (Example -festival, ministry, against tamil culture, etc.)
- try adding and reshuffle the words to form a sentence. 
- verify first letter is capital and fullstop at end.
- when choosing vocabulary word, try sticking to words which you are sure or simple otherwise it can be huge -ve for writing.


----------



## IA VET

maxngo said:


> *I attach here the essay i wrote about Extreme sports.* I wrote this as a “Take side” essay:
> 
> Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate.
> 
> First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.
> 
> 
> ==============
> 
> 
> That is it for the writing task. I hope it could have been some help to some of you taking the test soon. I will record my speaking samples on a website then you can hear it and see the way i always did in Read aloud, describe image and Re-tell lecture. But i couldnt find a website that allows me to record my voice online. Does anyone know any ? Thanks.


hi maxngo, i appreciated much your sharings on how to get a good score in writing. As i am planning to take pte-a exam i would be greatful if you can share more practise tips and materials in all 4 skills in the exam that helped you attaining such a great remarks.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

summeryxlx said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the refund of the test and the investigation shows some 'plosive' sounds negatively affect my score. But I do not know what to be adjusted. Do you know where should be the best position for the mic?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



Congratatulations mate!!


See that's what I told you !! 

For everyone. Who see dramatic fall in speaking scores kindly ask Vetassess to investigate the matter but support your concerns with good reasoning!!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Yogi4Aus said:


> Congratatulations mate!!
> 
> 
> See that's what I told you !!
> 
> For everyone. Who see dramatic fall in speaking scores kindly ask Vetassess to investigate the matter but support your concerns with good reasoning!!



Correction. Ask. PEARSON*


----------



## parthvi

sk804 said:


> Summary is good but rephrasing can give more marks.
> 
> Few points for summarising:
> - find the "key words" or "connecting words" from each paragraphs. (Example -festival, ministry, against tamil culture, etc.)
> - try adding and reshuffle the words to form a sentence.
> - verify first letter is capital and fullstop at end.
> - when choosing vocabulary word, try sticking to words which you are sure or simple otherwise it can be huge -ve for writing.


Thanks for reviewing and suggestions.


----------



## KV1990

Hi Guys,

I have been funding Pearson education since last September. My aim was to score ielts 8 band equivalent in PTE. In my last attempt i have missed the target by 1 mark in writing and reading. After focusing more on reading part, I took my 6th attempt yesterday at Pearson professional centre, Bangalore. I received the following results today.

Listening - 90
Reading - 89
Speaking - 90
Writing - 79 

Enabling Skills

Grammar - 80
Oral Fluency - 90
Pronunciation - 83
Spelling - 79
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 90

I have used Pearson practice plus and McMillan test builder book for practice. I have been following this thread for useful tips which helped me a lot. I want to thank all of you guys who posted lots of valuable tips. 

Useful Collocations for reading part - 

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

Complete pte materials link shared in this thread - 

https://docs.google.com/folderview?...dkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M&usp=drive_web

I noticed some test takers in exam centre try to copy the same accent from the audio in speaking part. Accent is not important but focus on fluency and pronunciation. 

In writing, I got 'Extreme Sports' essay.

I felt reading part questions were relatively easy compared to my previous attempt questions.

In listening, i used erasable notepad only for summarize spoken text. For the rest, I did not take notes because I thought if we take notes for items like 'Multiple choice choose multiple answers', we will be more focused on writing keywords instead of focusing on purpose of the spoken text. 

All the best!!!


----------



## Live to Drive

KV1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been funding Pearson education since last September. My aim was to score ielts 8 band equivalent in PTE. In my last attempt i have missed the target by 1 mark in writing and reading. After focusing more on reading part, I took my 6th attempt yesterday at Pearson professional centre, Bangalore. I received the following results today.
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 89
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 83
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I have used Pearson practice plus and McMillan test builder book for practice. I have been following this thread for useful tips which helped me a lot. I want to thank all of you guys who posted lots of valuable tips.
> 
> Useful Collocations for reading part -
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf
> 
> Complete pte materials link shared in this thread -
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folderview?...dkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M&usp=drive_web
> 
> I noticed some test takers in exam centre try to copy the same accent from the audio in speaking part. Accent is not important but focus on fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> In writing, I got 'Extreme Sports' essay.
> 
> I felt reading part questions were relatively easy compared to my previous attempt questions.
> 
> In listening, i used erasable notepad only for summarize spoken text. For the rest, I did not take notes because I thought if we take notes for items like 'Multiple choice choose multiple answers', we will be more focused on writing keywords instead of focusing on purpose of the spoken text.
> 
> All the best!!!


Congratulations and thank you for sharing the valuable info.


----------



## Singh85

can anyone help me in giving me all essay topics .


----------



## Singh85

Guys,

started an new thread for evaluation of writing task. for those who are practising at home.
It will be of great help

PTE Writing task- evaluation


----------



## Live to Drive

Great to take the initiative. This would really help all of us here


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys, can you please review my following summarized text, and please give me valuable suggestions to achieve high score. 


*Passage 1*
The true reality of life can be known only when we maintain a balance between the mathematical elements of nature, on the one hand, and consciousness and will, on the other. There are two things in nature we have no doubt about; our existence and the outside world. But there is something which makes us aware of these two elements and that is our thought. Whatever we feel, our conclusions, our fears, and aspirations, all revolve around our thinking. Our flesh and bones cannot perceive things in nature. It is the capability of our thoughts alone. Even a physically disabled man with a sane mind gets rational thoughts. So, there is some great power that picks impressions from surroundings, concludes ideas, and gives reasoning and judgment. And that power is the power of thinking. This is the real, “I myself”. This, ‘I myself’, has an existence apart from its physical reality. It is the real self or person who deals with others in society. Its physical body is a medium through which he can verbalize his thoughts. The real person is embodied in the thoughts of the personality. So, judge not a person’s physicality, but his thoughts.

*Answer *
Human feelings are always bound with their thinking in every facets of their lives, and the power of thinking is always resulted from the surroundings, thus, human's ability should be articulated from their strengh of ideas rather than physical traits.

*Passage 2 *
It has been claimed that everything of importance, that originated in Italy from the thirteenth to the seventeenth century, bore the distinctive mark of Fine Arts. Early on, Cimabue and Duccio da Siena were the two masters whose Madonna’s had given the new impulse to painting and brought them immortal fame. They were the heralds of the time when poetry of sentiment, beauty of color, animation and individuality of form replaced Medieval formality and ugliness; a time when the spirit of art revived with an impulse prophetic of its coming glory.
It is important to remember that the art of the Renaissance had, in the beginning, a distinct office to fill in the service of the Church. Later, in historical and decorative painting it served the State, and at length in portrait and landscape painting, in pictures of genre subjects and still-life, abundant opportunity was afforded for all orders of talent, and the generous patronage of art by church, state, and men of rank and wealth made Italy a veritable paradise for artists. Gradually, with the revival of learning, artists were free to give greater importance to secular subjects and an element of worldliness, and even of immorality, invaded the realm of art as it invaded the realms of life and literature. This was an era of change in all departments of life. Chivalry, the great "poetic lie," died with feudalism.

*Answer*
The evolution of arts and paintings have started since past centuries from Italy with the great endaveours of two masters, which slowly become popular for learning due to its vivid aspects and elements for the artists and it has become evolved.

*Passage 3 *
"You feel like the strength of our community on a local level, regional level and then that national level has really just hit home." The massive fire, which tore through the town of Yarloop on Friday, claimed two lives, with authorities discovering the bodies in burnt-out houses on Saturday. The remains are believed to be of a 77-year-old man and a 73-year-old man.
Inquiries are continuing into the whereabouts of one other person still missing. More than 70,000 hectares has been burnt, with 143 properties, including 128 houses, destroyed by the Waroona fire. The Bureau of Meteorology's Adam Conroy said on Saturday the weather situation was starting to look much better than recent days. 
"Conditions around Harvey and Waroona are certainly easing tonight, winds are light, only around 10 kilometres per hour and the temperature's dropped into the low 20s and the relative humidity is also quite high and potential for even light shower activity tonight and tomorrow morning," Mr Conroy said.
Department of Fire and Emergency Services incident controller Brad Della Vale said the next 48 hours of favourable conditions would be a crucial time for firefighters. "We need to make sure that we can contain the fire within our current boundaries," he said.
Authorities have updated the watch and act warning for a second fire burning in Dalyup on WA's South Coast. Winds have shifted to a north-easterly direction, causing significant flare ups on the western edge of the fire.

*Answer 3*
The fire in WA has burnt ample of houses, properties, and many folks have lost their lives, government has under controlled the bushfire with the help of fire rescue department in the region.


----------



## parthvi

Hi can anyone review this essay please?

*Environment pollution is too alarming to be managed by individuals . Real change can be made at the government level. What extent do you agree or disagree.
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Climate has been changing since past many years owing to innumerable reasons. Some people are thinking that the governments should make changes at the upper level to protect atmosphere, while others argue that individuals are responsible to take initiative towards environment change and their impact. I am inclined believe that both government and individual are equally have to take part in order to stop polluting environment. The following paragraphs will analyse the impact and reason, and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.

First of all, people are making huge amount of carbon dioxide emission every days. Thus, individual have to understand the ramifications are arising in many forms. For example, because of tremendous amount carbon dioxide emission, temperature is increasing day by day, melting polar ice and rising sea level, which will draw to drastic consequences in the globe. As a result, individuals should establish strategies, and have to work in direction to control environment pollution.

Second of all, the governments are in high command, and they can build phenomenon to diminish pollution issue, which is rising since past era. Environment pollution has sparked the controversy over the potential effect of this trend on marketing, advertising and fossil fuel in the recent time just because of governments are lagging behind to sustain environment. As an example, studies shown that Indian population rising, and pollution also ameliorating, though, government has taken only 45 corrective decisions in last three decades.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propound the view that every person is equally responsible as government, and both have to work together to develop pollution free society for the generation. It is expected that people take cognisance of education and further, the government should establish the guidelines to reduce pollution.


----------



## bob_1982

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words
> 
> I have finally passed my English exam , PTE-A with 90/90/90/90
> 
> I have been asked multiple times by fellow test takers to share my experience, therefore today I will be writing about it.
> 
> To me, most 2 important tips i strictly followed:
> 
> *1.Avoid Mother language completely all together !*
> 
> *2.Concentrate, stay calm and tell yourself you will make it !*
> 
> So why did I mention these 2 points as the two most influential factors ?
> 
> *First of all,* using English only at ALL times improves your Speed.
> This is very true because I realised that by the time i stopped using my vietnamese completely, i was able to come up with ideas in english more quickly coz i tend to think in english. Plus, my ears were also more sensitive, way more sensitive to recognise words when i listened to english than before.
> 
> So if you can, i recommend you to surround yourself with english only, at least for 1 month or so prior to taking the exam. For me, i have been consciously following this discipline for more than a few months now. So basically whenever i used Facebook for example, i would scroll down real quickly when i saw posts that were written in Vietnamese. I tried to listen to BBC news or english debates whenever i was free, as another example. I was so disciplined to the point that even when i was on the phone with Mom, whatever she said in Vietnamese , I tried to translate it to english in my mind at the same time. Coz i thought by that way my brain is at the same time functioning in english. I was THAT afraid , people. I know, it has been fun but also like a torture at times.
> *
> Second of all,* this tip is more about myself coz i know out there, there are some people who have very calm character, but its not me.
> 
> I am quite an anxious person, and rush a bit too. And whenever I am in that state, i dont quite plan things well and am unable to think wisely, thus i made lots lots lots of mistakes in the past, proven throughout my studies years. So i had to train myself to calm down in every situation. You know when you go to exam rooms, that invisible unwelcoming feeling comes up and you kinda feel “Oh i cant do this exam, i feel blank”.
> 
> That is so dangerous. So i practiced to feel calm, and to concentrate only on whatever in front of me, not various distracting thoughts. I focused on my senses, and that really helped . The fact is i was so comfortable with the exam that i hardly could detect any major anxiety or break downs during the exam , as completely opposite with another me before. So yes, again, practice staying calm is very much recommended.
> 
> Okay, so thank you for reading my long rant. I know, i couldnt help it, please dont blame me, kkk.
> 
> *Here are my tips for each of the 4 skills:*
> 
> Again, first of all, the tip that i used in doing Multiple choice question was that: *I looked at the given answers from bottom to top, from the last option to the first option. *
> 
> For example, I would not go through options A then B then C
> But i would go though C first, then upwards B, then A.
> 
> The reason why i did this:
> 1.I felt that most questions will try to trick you by letting you first see the option which sounds quite convincing, but in fact wrong.
> 2.Most correct options were either B,C or D. Correct A options were not as common.
> *
> SPEAKING:*
> 
> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.
> 
> *2*.*Speed* has to be rather fast pace, especially in Describe image and Retell lecture. Why? Because to me that’s the only way to be able to include all points: intro, trend, details, conclusion within 40 seconds. Your clarity may be affected, but again you should practice to keep the sounds clear while speed is improved. Pay attention to the sound of each word you say, compare it to the way a native speaker say, use dictionary to learn how it is pronounced properly. Lots of mistakes we make and we are not aware of them.
> 
> *3.Content* has to be quite packed. Some people say content doesnt matter. Well, it may be true. I havent tried it so i dont know about that. But for me, high speaking scores are not given only because you have good pronunciation and oral fluency. If you are unable to mention almost all points of a graph, its difficult to get top marks.
> 
> 4.Try to speak for the full 40 seconds in Describe image and Retell. For other parts, please just click next after giving your answer. If you wait, very likely i think you will run out of time. I ran out of time in the first attempt in Speaking section, and just got enough time in my second test to complete my Speaking.
> 
> 5.Watch the movement of your mouth and lips when producing sounds. Try to make them sound as clear as you can. Do some movement exercise for your tongue before the exam to get your tongue become active.
> 
> 
> *
> READING
> *
> There is no tips really for this section, in my experience.
> 
> Basically you should read more first. I used a very effective book called “Reading for speed and fluency” and found it helpful. So basically you read easy texts first to get your thinking going in english, then move on read difficult texts like in ielts, pte. Get used to some complex structures and try learn more new words.
> 
> Pay attention to the timer in exam. Otherwise you will not stay disciplined with the time. For multiple choice, read options from the bottom to the top. With fill in blanks, make sure you kinda understand the meaning of the text. Then go with your gut feeling. Don’t over think too
> 
> *WRITING*
> 
> This section is quite easy to secure 65+ in my opinion.
> 
> Bigg thankss to KATE who instructed me how to do essays.
> 
> I wrote a quite long elaboration on this but somehow my laptop crashed.
> Anyway, I will post soon some essay structures to follow. Wordings are very simple, and it definitely will give you an idea what PTE is looking for from you in order to give you a decent score in Writing.
> 
> *
> LISTENING*
> 
> Again, I wrote quite long in this section but the crash has deleted all my words.
> 
> So basically, i enjoyed watching speeches delivered by professors on various topics such as Psychology, philosophy, Art, Paintings, History..
> 
> I also watched CNN news a lot ( i like their speed, it helps me to be able to rush through the Describe image or Retell lecture in order to cover all points). I also enjoyed Fox news, 7 channel in Australia (love aussie accent).
> 
> I watched V-logs on youtube about topics that i like, discovery documentaries, Ellen Degeneres talk shows , real estate programmes ....
> 
> I switched quite often between American, British and Aussie accent so that my ears are sensitive to all not just one.
> 
> Hope that the above can be of some help to everyone.
> Cheers


congratulations for such a good score and thanks for valuable suggestion
i gave my PTE on 5th jan and got score not expected as below. t my opinion listening is somewhat tough than IELTS .

LRSW:58 70 57 63
Enabling Skills
Grammer : 64
oral fluency : 59
Pronunciation:43
spelling:46
Vocabulary :59
Written Discourse :55

pl. guys any advise related to above score ?


----------



## bob_1982

maxngo said:


> Hi guys, today I would like to write some tips for *PTE WRITING *
> 
> First of all, again, great big Thanks to KATE who showed me the way she did her essays, and it worked like a charm.
> 
> I wanna say that in my first test and the 2 mock tests, i tried to use a range of different difficult words in both essays/ writing summary. And i scored 79 all the 3 times. It was not a fail mark, but definitely it was not a safe mark either.
> 
> It could have been something wrong with my approach, or the excessive number of complex words that i used, or the sentence structure, or whether i had summarized properly in the summary questions.
> 
> However, for my latest attempt, i did not bother to use even difficult words. I did NOT use that many at all. On the other hand, i used simple words AND easy-to-understand sentence structures and the computer system seems to have understood them better, lol.
> 
> That is NOT to say that you write in an informal style. I made sure the word choice was correct, clear in meaning and i avoided ambiguity. I answered exactly what the question was asking for. I presented nicely all the information as asked, and trust me when Kate said: “Write it like how a high school student would write essay, but just be organized and clear”. And that is so true.
> 
> Well, I am sure there are great writers out there who scored 90 and wrote using academic uncommon words and structures. That is fine too. If you think your writing is complex but you like it that way (because you are confident it means its at a high level, then go for it, try and see how the marks will be given. The system can be way smarter than i assume then).
> 
> *So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays. *
> I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be.
> 
> Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is *Take side* and one is *Both pros and cons.
> *
> For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.
> 
> For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.
> 
> So the followings are the format that i used:
> *
> 1.TAKE SIDE:*
> 
> *Intro: *
> 
> Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...
> I am inclined to believe that....
> The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...
> 
> *Body*: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....
> 
> *2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:*
> 
> *Intro:* Blah blah blah is....
> Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
> This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.
> 
> *Body: *On one hand, ..... For example,
> On the other hand,....... As an example
> 
> 
> *In conclusion,* while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......
> 
> 
> This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”
> 
> So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.
> 
> In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so.
> 
> I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.
> 
> I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone.
> 
> I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.
> 
> Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself:
> *STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS *
> 
> This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.
> 
> Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.
> 
> However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.


Hi
can you pl. explain from where we get info for
STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS


----------



## trinkasharma

bob_1982 said:


> congratulations for such a good score and thanks for valuable suggestion
> i gave my PTE on 5th jan and got score not expected as below. t my opinion listening is somewhat tough than IELTS .
> 
> LRSW:58 70 57 63
> Enabling Skills
> Grammer : 64
> oral fluency : 59
> Pronunciation:43
> spelling:46
> Vocabulary :59
> Written Discourse :55
> 
> pl. guys any advise related to above score ?


You got 44 /90 marks in spelling and 43/90. Because these exams consider only the lowest score, you need to fix this before anything else.


----------



## bob_1982

46 in spelling but i think most of the spelling correct. its only for writing part?
43/90 is for pronunciation it affect only speaking i think right?


----------



## trinkasharma

bob_1982 said:


> 46 in spelling but i think most of the spelling correct. its only for writing part?
> 43/90 is for pronunciation it affect only speaking i think right?


I will assume so.


----------



## Stormbaby

Hello i get 68for reading.. Do you think it is possible for me to get 79 in reading score? I need some suggestion


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> Hello i get 68for reading.. Do you think it is possible for me to get 79 in reading score? I need some suggestion


 I was getting constantly around 71(just 3 more of your mark) to 76 in reading before i crossed 79 mark in reading. Practice more and read possible collocation list in pearson website. Try more examples of re-arrange passages(Para jumble) from practice books and online sources.


----------



## maxngo

parthvi said:


> Hi can anyone review this essay please?
> 
> *Environment pollution is too alarming to be managed by individuals . Real change can be made at the government level. What extent do you agree or disagree.
> *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Climate has been changing since past many years owing to innumerable reasons. Some people are thinking that the governments should make changes at the upper level to protect atmosphere, while others argue that individuals are responsible to take initiative towards environment change and their impact. I am inclined believe that both government and individual are equally have to take part in order to stop polluting environment. The following paragraphs will analyse the impact and reason, and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> First of all, people are making huge amount of carbon dioxide emission every days. Thus, individual have to understand the ramifications are arising in many forms. For example, because of tremendous amount carbon dioxide emission, temperature is increasing day by day, melting polar ice and rising sea level, which will draw to drastic consequences in the globe. As a result, individuals should establish strategies, and have to work in direction to control environment pollution.
> 
> Second of all, the governments are in high command, and they can build phenomenon to diminish pollution issue, which is rising since past era. Environment pollution has sparked the controversy over the potential effect of this trend on marketing, advertising and fossil fuel in the recent time just because of governments are lagging behind to sustain environment. As an example, studies shown that Indian population rising, and pollution also ameliorating, though, government has taken only 45 corrective decisions in last three decades.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propound the view that every person is equally responsible as government, and both have to work together to develop pollution free society for the generation. It is expected that people take cognisance of education and further, the government should establish the guidelines to reduce pollution.


Your essay is excellent. You only need 2 ideas and follow this structure tightly, you then will score excellent. Great job


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> I was getting constantly around 71(just 3 more of your mark) to 76 in reading before i crossed 79 mark in reading. Practice more and read possible collocation list in pearson website. Try more examples of re-arrange passages(Para jumble) from practice books and online sources.


Ops my reading was 67 not 68. 
I havent try to read collocation list, do u think it will really boost my score?
Btw my last PTE score is L:72 R:67 S:72 W:77

I know you have experienced a lot...
Do you think it is possible to get all 79 ? Since all of my scores are under 79.. Hahaha
The one i really doubt is especially reading... Thanks for the reply! Appreciate it! Coz I really need someone to give me suggestion


----------



## huytran

maxngo said:


> Your essay is excellent. You only need 2 ideas and follow this structure tightly, you then will score excellent. Great job


Hi maxngo, your scores are my dream. Would you mind to have a chat with me on Skype please? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## amigos

Hi Maxngo and all,

Should we use British or American spelling (s or z) because in the last attempt, I wrote by British spelling. I checked quite carefully my spelling and was quite sure about it but I got not high score in spelling (64). So now I confused about the use of British spelling. Normally, software such as Microsoft only accepts American spelling (if you use American, it will be checked as red underline) and also sometimes the software doesnot understand passive sentence structure (it will be highlighted as green underline.

Could you pls help me to clarify.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## phz

From what I've heard, both spellings are fine as long as you stick with one type of spelling through in a given answer.


----------



## phz

Hi all, I've been practising write essays but I constantly struggle to finish an essay in 20 minutes. 

I have a very strict essay format that I follow and I use simple words, but I still can't finish 200 words in 20 minutes. I consider myself a fast typer too. 

I wonder of anyone else has experienced the same problem and what should I do?


----------



## inquel112

One more quick question! For short answer questions, I've gone through the document here in the forum and found many are outside my short-lived knowledge due to indifference and some that are just the facts I really do not know although to many others they may be a common-sense knowledge. One such question is 'What divides northern hemisphere and southern hemisphere?' 

Should I expect to get those kind of questions in the test as well?


----------



## aabhishek

Stormbaby said:


> Hello i get 68for reading.. Do you think it is possible for me to get 79 in reading score? I need some suggestion


Easily..... Practice 15 tests.


----------



## engineer20

inquel112 said:


> One more quick question! For short answer questions, I've gone through the document here in the forum and found many are outside my short-lived knowledge due to indifference and some that are just the facts I really do not know although to many others they may be a common-sense knowledge. One such question is 'What divides northern hemisphere and southern hemisphere?'
> 
> Should I expect to get those kind of questions in the test as well?


normally, short answer questions are of general information types only. but since this is an academic test, you will encounter academic type of questions like the example you posted above. the question is a bit tricky but it has a simple answer which is "equator" in this case.

the only advise i could give is try to read a lot of materials to widen your vocabulary and general information.


----------



## Stormbaby

aabhishek said:


> Easily..... Practice 15 tests.


hm... 15 practice test? from where?


----------



## KV1990

Stormbaby said:


> Ops my reading was 67 not 68.
> I havent try to read collocation list, do u think it will really boost my score?
> Btw my last PTE score is L:72 R:67 S:72 W:77
> 
> I know you have experienced a lot...
> Do you think it is possible to get all 79 ? Since all of my scores are under 79.. Hahaha
> The one i really doubt is especially reading... Thanks for the reply! Appreciate it! Coz I really need someone to give me suggestion


I suggest you to focus equally on all 4 sections. Do you know where exactly you are having issues within these sections? Try to correct those mistakes. About your question regarding achieving 79, I guess only you can assess that possibility. If you are confident about improving yourself, nothing wrong in trying more in my opinion. More practice definitely will improve your score. All the best!!!


----------



## KV1990

phz said:


> Hi all, I've been practising write essays but I constantly struggle to finish an essay in 20 minutes.
> 
> I have a very strict essay format that I follow and I use simple words, but I still can't finish 200 words in 20 minutes. I consider myself a fast typer too.
> 
> I wonder of anyone else has experienced the same problem and what should I do?


Do you stop in between to think about points or you take time in the beginning to think about all the points you are going to use in your essay? Its not good to spend more time in thinking without typing for long. I just type in the flow whatever i have in my mind at that time. I did not spend much time thinking. Since most of the essays are repeating , you should be having an idea about the topic already.


----------



## parthvi

Hi, please review my summary guys.


*Passage *
"You feel like the strength of our community on a local level, regional level and then that national level has really just hit home." The massive fire, which tore through the town of Yarloop on Friday, claimed two lives, with authorities discovering the bodies in burnt-out houses on Saturday. The remains are believed to be of a 77-year-old man and a 73-year-old man.
Inquiries are continuing into the whereabouts of one other person still missing. More than 70,000 hectares has been burnt, with 143 properties, including 128 houses, destroyed by the Waroona fire. The Bureau of Meteorology's Adam Conroy said on Saturday the weather situation was starting to look much better than recent days.
"Conditions around Harvey and Waroona are certainly easing tonight, winds are light, only around 10 kilometres per hour and the temperature's dropped into the low 20s and the relative humidity is also quite high and potential for even light shower activity tonight and tomorrow morning," Mr Conroy said.
Department of Fire and Emergency Services incident controller Brad Della Vale said the next 48 hours of favourable conditions would be a crucial time for firefighters. "We need to make sure that we can contain the fire within our current boundaries," he said.
Authorities have updated the watch and act warning for a second fire burning in Dalyup on WA's South Coast. Winds have shifted to a north-easterly direction, causing significant flare ups on the western edge of the fire.

-----------------
*Answer* 
The huge fire has taken lives, injured and burned many people with properties in WA, moreover, weather has been changed suddenly, and it can be important time for the fire rescue to act against the fire.


----------



## parthvi

Hi experts, please review my essay. Need your valuable suggestions. Am I able to score 65 in writing according to this level of writing??

*
ESSAY*
Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss 
——————————————————-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is always being feasible to include organisation’s core employees into the decision-making procedures, meetings, and planning. Some companies are always taking the positive contribution of their valuable employees into critical decision-making while some firms believe that upper-level hierarchy decisions should take by the top-level executive members. This substantial influence of involving employees has sparked the controversy over the potential benefits of this trend on decision making in the recent corporate management planning. The following paragraphs will analyse the vulnerable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.

First of all, the conspicuous reason is that employees are the prime resource of the knowledge, and important experiences. Moreover, by inviting employees into the decision-making will boost employees moral, efficiency, and productivity. Also, they will feel their importance of their suggestions and valuable decisions, which makes company’s procedures ease and less arduous. For example, news has shown that an IT giant Microsoft, always calling their entire core staff during the significant decision-making meetings in order to achieve innovative and productive ideas. 

Second of all, Company’s whole work is depend on their employees, thus, if they are not being involved into the critical decision making, they might not well understand the products, and procedures. As a result, they will not feel a part of the organisation, and the firms can lose their effectiveness and productivity. In addition, employees are the one, who are always working with the core processing, so can provide better thoughts and thinking. As an example, statistics has depicted that 70 precent big organisations are successfully running because of this one reason, which provides decisions.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that every organisation should involve their employee into the decision making for better production, efficiency and results.


----------



## KV1990

parthvi said:


> Hi experts, please review my essay. Need your valuable suggestions. Am I able to score 65 in writing according to this level of writing??
> 
> *
> ESSAY*
> Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
> ——————————————————-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is always being feasible to include organisation’s core employees into the decision-making procedures, meetings, and planning. Some companies are always taking the positive contribution of their valuable employees into critical decision-making while some firms believe that upper-level hierarchy decisions should take by the top-level executive members. This substantial influence of involving employees has sparked the controversy over the potential benefits of this trend on decision making in the recent corporate management planning. The following paragraphs will analyse the vulnerable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> First of all, the conspicuous reason is that employees are the prime resource of the knowledge, and important experiences. Moreover, by inviting employees into the decision-making will boost employees moral, efficiency, and productivity. Also, they will feel their importance of their suggestions and valuable decisions, which makes company’s procedures ease and less arduous. For example, news has shown that an IT giant Microsoft, always calling their entire core staff during the significant decision-making meetings in order to achieve innovative and productive ideas.
> 
> Second of all, Company’s whole work is depend on their employees, thus, if they are not being involved into the critical decision making, they might not well understand the products, and procedures. As a result, they will not feel a part of the organisation, and the firms can lose their effectiveness and productivity. In addition, employees are the one, who are always working with the core processing, so can provide better thoughts and thinking. As an example, statistics has depicted that 70 precent big organisations are successfully running because of this one reason, which provides decisions.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that every organisation should involve their employee into the decision making for better production, efficiency and results.


 I am not sure whether it is ok to write "second of all". I used "secondly".


----------



## KV1990

parthvi said:


> Hi experts, please review my essay. Need your valuable suggestions. Am I able to score 65 in writing according to this level of writing??
> 
> *
> ESSAY*
> Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
> ——————————————————-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is always being feasible to include organisation’s core employees into the decision-making procedures, meetings, and planning. Some companies are always taking the positive contribution of their valuable employees into critical decision-making while some firms believe that upper-level hierarchy decisions should take by the top-level executive members. This substantial influence of involving employees has sparked the controversy over the potential benefits of this trend on decision making in the recent corporate management planning. The following paragraphs will analyse the vulnerable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> First of all, the conspicuous reason is that employees are the prime resource of the knowledge, and important experiences. Moreover, by inviting employees into the decision-making will boost employees moral, efficiency, and productivity. Also, they will feel their importance of their suggestions and valuable decisions, which makes company’s procedures ease and less arduous. For example, news has shown that an IT giant Microsoft, always calling their entire core staff during the significant decision-making meetings in order to achieve innovative and productive ideas.
> 
> Second of all, Company’s whole work is depend on their employees, thus, if they are not being involved into the critical decision making, they might not well understand the products, and procedures. As a result, they will not feel a part of the organisation, and the firms can lose their effectiveness and productivity. In addition, employees are the one, who are always working with the core processing, so can provide better thoughts and thinking. As an example, statistics has depicted that 70 precent big organisations are successfully running because of this one reason, which provides decisions.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that every organisation should involve their employee into the decision making for better production, efficiency and results.


It should be "should be taken by the top-level"


----------



## inquel112

parthvi said:


> Hi experts, please review my essay. Need your valuable suggestions. Am I able to score 65 in writing according to this level of writing??
> 
> *
> ESSAY*
> Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
> ——————————————————-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is always being feasible to include organisation’s core employees into the decision-making procedures, meetings, and planning. Some companies are always taking the positive contribution of their valuable employees into critical decision-making while some firms believe that upper-level hierarchy decisions should take by the top-level executive members. This substantial influence of involving employees has sparked the controversy over the potential benefits of this trend on decision making in the recent corporate management planning. The following paragraphs will analyse the vulnerable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> First of all, the conspicuous reason is that employees are the prime resource of the knowledge, and important experiences. Moreover, by inviting employees into the decision-making will boost employees moral, efficiency, and productivity. Also, they will feel their importance of their suggestions and valuable decisions, which makes company’s procedures ease and less arduous. For example, news has shown that an IT giant Microsoft, always calling their entire core staff during the significant decision-making meetings in order to achieve innovative and productive ideas.
> 
> Second of all, Company’s whole work is depend on their employees, thus, if they are not being involved into the critical decision making, they might not well understand the products, and procedures. As a result, they will not feel a part of the organisation, and the firms can lose their effectiveness and productivity. In addition, employees are the one, who are always working with the core processing, so can provide better thoughts and thinking. As an example, statistics has depicted that 70 precent big organisations are successfully running because of this one reason, which provides decisions.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that every organisation should involve their employee into the decision making for better production, efficiency and results.


Second of all, Company’s whole work "depends" or "is dependent" on their employees

"70 percent of"

I can see you have put much effort to garnish your essay writing skill. I reckon it is enough for the score you're aiming but that's just me coming from 1 ielts test experience.


----------



## ramarun25

Hi All, 

where can I find the list of possible eassy questions for writing skills. 

I will be giving my PTE on 20 Jan. Is this time sufficient to prepare while I am working? 

I have already given up IELTS twice and my score was 6.5 in both cases. 

Please advise.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

parthvi said:


> Hi experts, please review my essay. Need your valuable suggestions. Am I able to score 65 in writing according to this level of writing??
> 
> *
> ESSAY*
> Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
> ——————————————————-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is always being feasible to include organisation’s core employees into the decision-making procedures, meetings, and planning. Some companies are always taking the positive contribution of their valuable employees into critical decision-making while some firms believe that upper-level hierarchy decisions should take by the top-level executive members. This substantial influence of involving employees has sparked the controversy over the potential benefits of this trend on decision making in the recent corporate management planning. The following paragraphs will analyse the vulnerable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> First of all, the conspicuous reason is that employees are the prime resource of the knowledge, and important experiences. Moreover, by inviting employees into the decision-making will boost employees moral, efficiency, and productivity. Also, they will feel their importance of their suggestions and valuable decisions, which makes company’s procedures ease and less arduous. For example, news has shown that an IT giant Microsoft, always calling their entire core staff during the significant decision-making meetings in order to achieve innovative and productive ideas.
> 
> Second of all, Company’s whole work is depend on their employees, thus, if they are not being involved into the critical decision making, they might not well understand the products, and procedures. As a result, they will not feel a part of the organisation, and the firms can lose their effectiveness and productivity. In addition, employees are the one, who are always working with the core processing, so can provide better thoughts and thinking. As an example, statistics has depicted that 70 precent big organisations are successfully running because of this one reason, which provides decisions.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that every organisation should involve their employee into the decision making for better production, efficiency and results.


What qualifies one as an expert?


----------



## bidur.sgautam

You are absolutely right. I also got above 65 each band


----------



## maxngo

amigos said:


> Hi Maxngo and all,
> 
> Should we use British or American spelling (s or z) because in the last attempt, I wrote by British spelling. I checked quite carefully my spelling and was quite sure about it but I got not high score in spelling (64). So now I confused about the use of British spelling. Normally, software such as Microsoft only accepts American spelling (if you use American, it will be checked as red underline) and also sometimes the software doesnot understand passive sentence structure (it will be highlighted as green underline.
> 
> Could you pls help me to clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I recommend using american spelling with 'z".


----------



## maxngo

huytran said:


> Hi maxngo, your scores are my dream. Would you mind to have a chat with me on Skype please? I really appreciate your help.


Send me a text msg. Post 3 posts first before you can send msg


----------



## ScotDownUnder

maxngo said:


> I recommend using american spelling with 'z".


*Cringes* As long as the spelling is consistent in one form or another, it will be fine. It pains me to say this... given that most word processors appear to default to US English, I am inclined to agree with Maxngo. *Cringes even more*

Bloody yanks.


----------



## Stormbaby

KV1990 said:


> I suggest you to focus equally on all 4 sections. Do you know where exactly you are having issues within these sections? Try to correct those mistakes. About your question regarding achieving 79, I guess only you can assess that possibility. If you are confident about improving yourself, nothing wrong in trying more in my opinion. More practice definitely will improve your score. All the best!!!


I believe i can pass 79 in writing and listening because previously i have ever pass 79 mark for this sections. As for speaking, i knew my mistakes and i should just be more focus in the exam and i believe my score will improve. 

But what i doubt the most is reading, i feel like everytime when choosing an answer, i feel like thats the correct answer (ambiguous choice for me). But i just get 67 in reading. Thats the reason i am not certain for this section only... Because i dont know how to improve  what to learn to improve.. If just reading normal books, i read them quite a lot and doesnt seem to affect much..
if collocation list really help maybe i will read those.. And i will really appreciate if there is anything else i can do to improve reading..


----------



## Live to Drive

Guys, please provide info regarding write from dictation in case of sentences, how much pause is there between the sentences? Is it possible/ viable to pen down the sentence on notepad?
thanks


----------



## ajay23888

Is it Right plan to move ahead?

1. Main Applicant : My Wife (6.5 year of experience now but expected to be 7 year in june 2016 , working as a software developer (Code 261312)
Age : 29
Qualification : B.E.Computer

Her point : 30(AGE)+15(Education)+10(Experience in june 2016) = 55 point.
She will clear IELTS general with each 6.
and to gain 5 additional point I will crack IELTS general with each 6.
so by this way she can claim 55+5 = 60 point.

My qualification is BE compuer+ MBA Marketing and working as a Business analyst in KPO (A well reputed company)from last 4.5 year. As of now I can thing that I am competent enough to apply for ICT Business Analyst(261111). 
My mail query is that : I am my wife both are having a SOL code in the list. but our code are not same. so in that case can she claim for 5 point ? if yes , then I will apply for my skill assesment as 261111. If no , then Can i apply for 261312 just to give her a 5 additional point ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

ajay23888 said:


> Is it Right plan to move ahead?
> 
> 1. Main Applicant : My Wife (6.5 year of experience now but expected to be 7 year in june 2016 , working as a software developer (Code 261312)
> Age : 29
> Qualification : B.E.Computer
> 
> Her point : 30(AGE)+15(Education)+10(Experience in june 2016) = 55 point.
> She will clear IELTS general with each 6.
> and to gain 5 additional point I will crack IELTS general with each 6.
> so by this way she can claim 55+5 = 60 point.
> 
> My qualification is BE compuer+ MBA Marketing and working as a Business analyst in KPO (A well reputed company)from last 4.5 year. As of now I can thing that I am competent enough to apply for ICT Business Analyst(261111).
> My mail query is that : I am my wife both are having a SOL code in the list. but our code are not same. so in that case can she claim for 5 point ? if yes , then I will apply for my skill assesment as 261111. If no , then Can i apply for 261312 just to give her a 5 additional point ?


Honest question... Straight from the hip, here: What the hell has this got to do with PTE-A?


----------



## ajay23888

Sorry.... I understood now. I was new to the forum. Really sorry man


----------



## pavan4u

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, please provide info regarding write from dictation in case of sentences, how much pause is there between the sentences? Is it possible/ viable to pen down the sentence on notepad?
> thanks


This section is not timed individually for each question. So, you can allocate ample time to write down the sentences on the notepad provided. I used the same strategy in all my attempts. It doesn't move on to next question until you click on 'next'. I suggest you to spare at least 5 min for this section because you will get 2 to 3 questions and this would be the last task of the exam.


----------



## pavan4u

ramarun25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> where can I find the list of possible eassy questions for writing skills.
> 
> I will be giving my PTE on 20 Jan. Is this time sufficient to prepare while I am working?
> 
> I have already given up IELTS twice and my score was 6.5 in both cases.
> 
> Please advise.


Repetitive essay questions and sample ideas of how to approach these questions are in the attached pdf file. These essays are not written by myself. They are collected from some where else and has so many grammatical mistakes. So, use it as a reference only.

When it comes to preparation, as you are sitting for the test on 20th Jan, it depends on your credentials and strategies to manage time. Because reading section requires better time management skills along with accuracy. So, 'practice' is the key to score good marks.

Good luck


----------



## inquel112

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, please provide info regarding write from dictation in case of sentences, how much pause is there between the sentences? Is it possible/ viable to pen down the sentence on notepad?
> thanks


It was mentioned somewhere in this thread that you could type as you hear if you're fast enough, or note down then type it up.


----------



## dilipnandyal

Guys...Need your help badly..
i attempted PTE twice:-
1st attempt:-overall score:-58;L:60,R:-52,S:-61,W:-61;
2nd attempt:-overall score:-63;L:63,R:-59,S:-65,W:-63;
This has become really crazy for me although i have followed many tips and as per me i attempted well..but could not even get 65 in all sections..where am i doing wrong i couldn't understand...pls help me on this how to proceed for 3rd time..


----------



## bidur.sgautam

*Getting High Score in PTE exam.*

Tactics to receive high score in PTE exam. 
I achieved Speaking(81), Writing(82), Listening(79) and Reading(69). It was my bad luck that in reading I lose 12 questions due to lack of time. I lost 3 fill in the blanks(each with 4 blanks ) with total of 12 Q but still got 69 in reading. How?? I will tell you how to nail down the reading test. 

*Speaking* : The best way to receive high marks in Speaking is to practice(speak) within 40 seconds. In case of graphs, follow the vocabularies that PTE exam expects. For instance in case of graphs, dramatic increase, leveled off, rose modestly. 

I used to speak four to five sentences within 40s: 
1. Speaking about the bar graph. Example: The bar graph is about …….
2. Speaking about the overall picture: Overall, the graphs shows that the unemployment rates were highest during the whole period of study- between 1970 and 2010. (don’t forget to include maximum/minimum items if any)
3. Add description of an item-1. 
4. Add description of an item-2 
5. Concluding your speaking at last. 
*Notes:* 
If there small small differences in piechart/bar diagram, be very quick in responding the whole things by grouping the items together. 

For example: Residents of all other regions emitted Carbondioxide between about 7 and 8 per cent.

Never leave to speak about things that hits the major changes(maximum/minumum items). 

If we have to speak about people of different age, use standard english from COLLINS WRITING for IELTS book by Anneli Williams. 

Example: The employment rates for the people between the ages of 16 and 20 was 50% in 2001. (when you use “between”, the sentence should be followed by “and”)
For other age group you can say using a different structure. For example: The rates for 18 to 20 age group was …….
Other example: The rates for the people aged 23 to 24 was …..

So, what I am trying to say is that you should use variety of structures to rocket your score. “COLLINS WRITING for IELTS book by Anneli Williams” is the best book to improve writing and speaking. Since Describing Image in PTE is similar to IELTS Task 1 Academic Writing, please follow the Anneli Williams to see how she compares the graphs using different structures with various varieties. This gives a great impression to PTE examiner that you are a creative /dynamic person and can speak in ample ways. You can refer to how she use her standard english to describe Pictures/Graphs/Process Diagrams. First see the questions in each chapters and the see how she responds at her answers given in the last pages of this book. If you are already acquainted with her style then please start to follow PTE ACADEMIC TEST BUILDER MACMILLAN Book. Now this book will assist you how to make yr speaking a concise one. Try to memorize the structures from this book and throw it while speaking. 

In Exam, please don’t stop to speak. When time starts, you should attack with the first sentence, “ The image shows” , “ the picture is about” , The bar graph illustrates”, “The bar diagram elucidates”, “The image shown is a water cycle process”. Please don’t say “ the image shows” all the time. You have to really show the variety to score yr high marks. As depicted above use variety for each image by starting in a different way. Use synonyms. 

Practice always with yr watch within a time frame of 40 seconds for Describing Image section. I am sure, you will get high marks if you don’t stop speaking. Fluency is the main thing here. 

*Writing:* Honestly speaking, my writing was very bad but I nailed it down with the help of dcielts.com and writing band descriptors available in British Council Website. These Band Descriptors willl help you to realize what PTE examiner seeks from you from your answer. If you hit those things, you will certainly be able to achieve more than 80. Furthermore, this website is the perfect one if you look at the models of essays given by Dominic Cole, the IELTS examiner/founder of this website in Australia. This was recommended by one of my friends studying at The University of Melbourne.

Remember four criterias to achieve high score in Writing in PTE as well as IELTS: 
1.	Task Response- you should be able to fully address all parts of Question
2.	Coherence and Cohesion: Connecting each sentences from beginning till end of essays or connecting paragraphs using linking words and so on. Developing essay. 
3.	Lexical Resources: Wide range of vocabulary(don’t use bombastic words that you know but does not create any meaning in the sentence. You have to select high level of words as possible in a sentence). I got 90 in Vocabulary in PTE in Enabling Skills. I am happy with it  
4.	Grammatical range and accuracy: In addition to simple sentences which is used by everyone, I request you to learn and use Complex Sentences, Compound Sentences, Compound Complex Sentences as much as possible. In essay you should use at least one or two Active and Passive voice structures. 

No matter what you learn during your preparation, don’t forget to practice within a time frame of 20 minutes. 
In order to speed up your writing, follow DC IELTS website. It will help you to learn general structures like : 
“It is almost universally accepted that” , 
“While governments must take prime responsibility for reducing climate change, individuals too can play a part”

“Political leaders across the globe need to cooperate so that”

“Perhaps the most significant of these is that” 

“This phenomenon is likely to be harmful to society at two different levels. At the personal level, … Then on the social level……..”
“This is particularly the case with”
“Although almost everyone agrees about the”
“There are good grounds for arguing that”

You have to memorize all these sentences which are general sentences that can be adopted to most of the scenarios. It is because in PTE, you will be asked questions like in IELTS and if you remember these structures, you will type these sentences in EXAM without having any difficulty to form a new sentence because these are already established “Standard English Structures”. 
So, you can make an essay in a fill in the blanks format. Did you understand what I mean? If not please visit this website (DCIELTS.COM) then you will solve your writing problems. 

To see the writing band descriptors(task 2 of IELTS) in the British Council Page. 
Please follow this descriptor because this not only applies to your IELTS writing, but it will help you to improve your overall writing skills. I bet you will be able to see the difference after you reach the next higher level. 

*Reading: *
Perhaps the most difficult of all is to win this Reading section. Some important tricks will be highlighted here. 

Trick 1: “Read Aloud” is the easiest part of PTE. So, if you want to score high marks in Reading, please don’t make mistakes in this Section because points from Read Aloud is going to be added in yr Reading Score.

Trick2: Give emphasis more on “Fill in the Blanks” rather than “Reading Passages”. Please be advised that PTE inserts lots of English Collocations in this section. So, nail it down by becoming familiar with familiar english collocations or you can get it from PTE Website. In exam, when you are going through Fill in the Blanks, never and ever choose answers randomly thinking that you have to finish all fill in the blanks section. You may end up making all false answers. 
You can get it from pearson website.
Also, you can upgrade yourself by following MACMILLAN answers. You can notice that in answers it says “ … word collocates with … word”. So, go fot it. 

Trick3: While reading passage read questions carefully and search for answers in the passage. Make sure that you make a full concentration while going through the passage text. It is because when you don’t find an answer and you repeat passage for the second time, it is certain that you are killing time for Re-order Paragraphs and Fill in the blanks. This happened to me. In case of Multiple Choice Questions, it is a risk. So, never tick options which you don’t feel confident because you will end up being negaatively marked. So, just move on with your confident options, otherwise leave it unanswered. It will at least help you to retain your marks. 

Trick4. For Reorder paragraphs, I cannot exactly tell how it goes. You have to consult with a teacher or PTE books


----------



## inquel112

Aright so I just took mock test A 
Listening70
Reading69
Speaking68
Writing70

I rushed things a bit as I need to go to sleep early and definitely screwed up most of the repeat sentences. Hopefully in real test I find it a bit easier!


----------



## pra-aj

Hi All,

In reading section, is it possible to attend "Fill in the blanks" section first and then go to reading and re-ordering ? This is because, I feel that fill in the blanks are simple and less time consuming as compared to others ( multiple choice and re-ordering paragraphs).


----------



## bidur.sgautam

pra-aj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In reading section, is it possible to attend "Fill in the blanks" section first and then go to reading and re-ordering ? This is because, I feel that fill in the blanks are simple and less time consuming as compared to others ( multiple choice and re-ordering paragraphs).


Brother, 
In my case, fill in the blanks turned up first and then passage. After that, re-order paragraphs and finally fill in the blanks again. So, it depends upon your luck. 
Good luck.


----------



## pra-aj

bidur.sgautam said:


> Brother,
> In my case, fill in the blanks turned up first and then passage. After that, re-order paragraphs and finally fill in the blanks again. So, it depends upon your luck.
> Good luck.


Lucky you.

Any idea if we move next without providing answers, can we come back later after finishing fill in the blanks?


----------



## bidur.sgautam

pra-aj said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> Any idea if we move next without providing answers, can we come back later after finishing fill in the blanks?


Unlike GRE, there is no option of returning back. So, this is really a "DO or DIE situation" in PTE. Let me know if you are having some specific problems in PTE. I can handle except Re-order paragraphs which really needs face-to-face communication to explain.


----------



## AnhNgo

Hi guys, I've just got my score today. 

Listening: 89
Reading: 76
Speaking: 90
Writing: 86

Grammar: 90
Oral fluency: 82
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 78
Written Discourse: 79

It's 3AM in Melbourne now and I can't believe my eyes. Since my target is only 65+, so I met my goal with this score. I'm just so happy and cannot sleep, so I think that I should come here to share with you guys my experience. Most of my tips are from our forum, so I will just go through them roughly and not into too much detail to avoid confusion.

- PLT at Cliftons Melbourne is a good test center. I've heard many reviews about other centers in Melbourne and it seems that Clifton is better in term of facilities and accommodations. On my session, there were just about 5 people and the noise from them was acceptable. But anyway, this is just my own experience.

- *Writing *: A big big THANKS to bro *Maxngo *for the writing tips. I just followed his writing structure and it worked like a charm. The key thing here is to keep it simple. For vocabulary, since the template from Maxngo already has some "difficult" vocabulary so I just keep the remainings as simple as possible. I know that spelling and grammar are very important, so I always spend the last 3 mins to check. And believe or not, my body paragraphs are very very simple (only 3 sentences each actually), yet with appropriate choice of word, correct grammar and spelling.

- *Speaking *: Here comes the mythical part. What I did was talking continuously and clearly throughout the speaking session. I think that was the reason why I got 82 in oral fluency and 90 in pronunciation. I rarely made any "uhh ahh", maybe just 3 or 4 times for the entire of the test. For the content, again, a big thanks to bro *Maxngo *for the speaking formats. There alway should be only 4 sentences in the describe image and retell lecture, and as long as you strictly stick to this format, you should be fine.

- *Listening* : this part is straight forward and I think with adequate practice you should get your desired score easily. The only thing I would like to say is the allowed time. You should spend enough time for the last writing from dictation tasks, which in my opinion are quite easier and carry more points than the others.

- *Reading* : this is the worst part of my test. After the test, I thought that I would not make it 65+ and was ready to book for the next one. I really screwed up this part since I got panic from the fact that somehow I clicked "next" for the first reading question without any attempt. Somehow I thought that it was the instruction screen but it was actually the first question. After that, as you know, the reading questions were done in stress and panic with lots of guessing attempts. But finally I got 76 in reading, and this makes me think that the reading score also considered the other tasks such as read aloud, summarize reading text, etc. So be careful guys, there are those tasks that actually contribute to the reading score as well.

-And finally, I would like to say thanks to all members of our thread. I found that I was very lucky to see this thread before the test. I've spent many days to read this thread from page 1 to the last to learn many useful tips; without these, I don't think I can make it. Keep fighting and keep hoping guys. I've been struggling for this test in the last 2 months. All I did were practicing and practicing.

Next stop: EOI 189 with 60 points :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohit5

Hi,

Can anyone please help me out.
I have been trying from last 3 months to cross 65+ score but failed every time.

Please find my scores:

Scored Test A:

Communicative Skills

Listening	73
Reading 50
Speaking	57
Writing 76

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency	49
Pronunciation	34
Spelling	90
Vocabulary	79
Written Discourse	47



Scored Test B:

Communicative Skills

Listening	72
Reading 58
Speaking	69
Writing 77

Enabling Skills

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency	83
Pronunciation	57
Spelling	90
Vocabulary	62
Written Discourse	75


Scored Test A: (2nd attempt)


Communicative Skills

Listening	79
Reading 52
Speaking	64
Writing 73


Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency	74
Pronunciation	37
Spelling	90
Vocabulary	79
Written Discourse	47



PTE-A (1st attempt)


Communicative Skills

Listening	50	
Reading 63
Speaking	60
Writing 55

Enabling Skills

Grammar 62
Oral Fluency	65
Pronunciation	38
Spelling	90
Vocabulary	73
Written Discourse	90

(Here write from dictation completely missed due to lack of time)


PTE-A (2nd attempt)


Communicative Skills

Listening	69	
Reading 55
Speaking	63
Writing 71

Enabling Skills

Grammar 63
Oral Fluency	68
Pronunciation	41
Spelling	48
Vocabulary	65
Written Discourse	77


Please let me know the improvement areas to at least cross 65+ score. Oral fluency and pronunciation are very weak areas.
I dont know how to improve oral fluency, pronunciation. I am reading news papers every day but still there is not much improvement.
I am completely clueless on how to improve oral fluency, pronunciation. I am day by day losing hope and getting depressed. Can anyone please help me.


Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## trinkasharma

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Listening	69
> Reading 55
> Speaking	63
> Writing 71
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 63
> Oral Fluency	68
> Pronunciation	41
> Spelling	48
> Vocabulary	65
> Written Discourse	77
> 
> 
> Please let me know the improvement areas to at least cross 65+ score. Oral fluency and pronunciation are very weak areas.
> I dont know how to improve oral fluency, pronunciation. I am reading news papers every day but still there is not much improvement.
> I am completely clueless on how to improve oral fluency, pronunciation. I am day by day losing hope and getting depressed. Can anyone please help me.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


Your reading needs more work than your speaking. There are many speaking videos on youtube. Also, your spelling are down to 48 in this test.


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you TrinkaSharma. Spelling is not an issue except one time every time I got 90 in spelling. I am more worried about my speaking part especially Oral fluency and pronunciation. I am not sure how do I need to speak. I dont know which words to stress while reading. Do I need to group words while speaking. Totally confused about speaking. Please help me out. Reading I feel I can go through collocations and can increase the score.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit




trinkasharma said:


> Your reading needs more work than your speaking. There are many speaking videos on youtube. Also, your spelling are down to 48 in this test.


----------



## mukeshsharma

brother can yu help me with reorder stuff , i get most of wrong all the item. Please give some tips mate.



bidur.sgautam said:


> Unlike GRE, there is no option of returning back. So, this is really a "DO or DIE situation" in PTE. Let me know if you are having some specific problems in PTE. I can handle except Re-order paragraphs which really needs face-to-face communication to explain.


----------



## Kasia89

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent observant on this forum for a while.
Finally, though, I have decided to speak up and share my experience with you - unfortunately, that's not a success story; not yet at least... 

I have started my journey with PTE in October last year. Since then I attempted this exam 4 times so far... I am aiming for 79+ in each part to get 20 points for language and be able to secure an invitation for skilled visa in Accountant category (I currently have 60 points, which is not enough this year).

So, 1st attempt on 24th October brought the following results: LRSW 85/87/66/90
I was quite disappointed with Speaking result but I thought that well, with some more practice I can improve and get it. Writing was a huge positive surprise, though - I have taken IELTS Academic before in March and got 7 in Writing (btw my IELTS results: LRSW 9.0/9.0/7.5/7.0).

I was practising a lot and gave PTE a second go on 16th November. Result - LRSW 90/89/77/90
You can imagine my disappoint when I saw it... Missed by two points only!!!

Encouraged by improvement, I booked another test immediately for 30th November. I was sure this time I will get it. But yet another disappointment - another 77 in Speaking!!

I was sooooo frustrated, you cannot imagine. I considered rescoring, so I talked to customer service to get to know how they proceed with that. The most important information here for me was if the test is scored again by the computer or if this is done by a person. They told me a person does it, so I decided to try - after just couple of hours I got my results, EXACTLY THE SAME. Then I realised IT WAS A LIE what they told me and the test was scored again by the computer. I made a complaint and got a refund of the rescoring fee - "as a gesture of customer service" pffff....

So, after all that I took a long break from PTE. However, after Xmas break and getting back some mental strengths, I decided to try one more time. I gave the test just yesterday, already got my results today... Guess what - my speaking score improved... by 1 point!!!! Got 78, so still missed out by one point... I cannot believe it!! I am sooooo sooooo sooooo disappointed!!!!
No idea what to do any more....

I know only the ones who went through it can understand my frustration. My family and friends keep telling me to keep trying, as I am so close - but I feel like I am further than ever from getting it. I really don't feel like making another attempt... But there seems not to be a better solution.

Any advice appreciated Guys!


----------



## Kasia89

Also, I would like to thank all the members on this forum who shared their valuable advice and practice techniques - so appreciated!! 
Especially maxngo - you are a true inspiration!

I just wanted to ask if anyone could PM me the other practice book - Textbook Plus I believe it is called?
I was using Macmillan for practising, though know it by heart already in all Speaking tests... So looking for some new material.

Thank you so much!


----------



## pras07

Kasia89 said:


> Also, I would like to thank all the members on this forum who shared their valuable advice and practice techniques - so appreciated!!
> Especially maxngo - you are a true inspiration!
> 
> I just wanted to ask if anyone could PM me the other practice book - Textbook Plus I believe it is called?
> I was using Macmillan for practising, though know it by heart already in all Speaking tests... So looking for some new material.
> 
> Thank you so much!


I can't PM you. Please do some more posts in order to become eligible for PM.

In the meanwhile, please PM me your contact details and I will share some more materials, which must be useful for you.


----------



## Kasia89

That would be great pras07!
But I think I cannot yet PM either, or at least I can't find the way to do it...


----------



## kaju

Kasia89 said:


> That would be great pras07!
> But I think I cannot yet PM either, or at least I can't find the way to do it...


You'll be able to send Private Messages an hour or so after you've made 5 good posts - but please don't make rubbish posts to pad out the number to 5 - they would be deleted and not count! 

Thank you.


----------



## Kasia89

Thank you for explaining kaju.

I just want to make it clear and warn everyone who is considering rescoring - DON'T!! Don't do that, seriously. It is not worth your money, it is a complete SCAM. Better pay for another exam than throw away money for rescoring guys!! I was lucky I got my money back due to their mistake, otherwise I would regret so much to have done that!

Also, for all who are missing out by 1-2 points: if you see any inconsistency between your enabling skills scoring and communicative skills results, mail PTE customer service. Maybe you will gain nothing on this, but it might happen otherwise - it is worth trying anyway! I have just mailed them regarding my latest result, because there is a significant improvement in my Oral Fluency score while Speaking result changed by one point only....
Let's see what they reply.

Fingers crossed for everyone struggling and don't give up!!


----------



## inquel112

Kasia89 said:


> Thank you for explaining kaju.
> 
> I just want to make it clear and warn everyone who is considering rescoring - DON'T!! Don't do that, seriously. It is not worth your money, it is a complete SCAM. Better pay for another exam than throw away money for rescoring guys!! I was lucky I got my money back due to their mistake, otherwise I would regret so much to have done that!


PTE themselves recommend against it as all scores are done by computer meaning same scoring algorithm and mention it is highly unlikely that anything will change. I guess whoever you spoke to made a mistake of misinforming you hence justifies the refund. GL on your inquiry on speaking result though please let us know how it goes.


----------



## trinkasharma

inquel112 said:


> PTE themselves recommend against it as all scores are done by computer meaning same scoring algorithm and mention it is highly unlikely that anything will change. I guess whoever you spoke to made a mistake of misinforming you hence justifies the refund. GL on your inquiry on speaking result though please let us know how it goes.


This has been discussed multiple times. And this is true for three sections of IELTS.

But people hear/read what they want to.


----------



## rahulraju2008

Kasia89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> ......
> I was sooooo frustrated, you cannot imagine. I considered rescoring, so I talked to customer service to get to know how they proceed with that. The most important information here for me was if the test is scored again by the computer or if this is done by a person. They told me a person does it, so I decided to try - after just couple of hours I got my results, EXACTLY THE SAME. Then I realised IT WAS A LIE what they told me and the test was scored again by the computer. I made a complaint and got a refund of the rescoring fee - "as a gesture of customer service" pffff....
> 
> So, after all that I took a long break from PTE. However, after Xmas break and getting back some mental strengths, I decided to try one more time. I gave the test just yesterday, already got my results today... Guess what - my speaking score improved... by 1 point!!!! Got 78, so still missed out by one point... I cannot believe it!! I am sooooo sooooo sooooo disappointed!!!!
> No idea what to do any more....
> 
> Any advice appreciated Guys!


@Kasia89: Firstly, I remember reading in one of the PTE instruction manual that it's only the open ended responses that are re-evaluated and it is the computer that does the rescoring, probably a human will review the results. Moreover multiple choice questions, fill in the blanks and so on will not be rescored. 

Secondly, since it is your speaking score that is always pulling you down, did you get the feeling that other test takers in the room were a disturbance for you? When I took the test last week my neighbour was so loud that I completely lost my train of thought while speaking, a couple of times. Just a thought, if so you can report it.


----------



## Kasia89

That's true, I knew they revaluate only open-ended responses - and this was what I wanted to be rescored, as I only needed a change in Speaking. In all the other parts I always get 90 or close to 90. I know they don't recommend rescoring in general and they make it clear it is unlikely to change - however I haven't found the clear information that the scoring is done by the machine again. Or maybe, as inquel112 said, I just read what I wanted to hear  Anyway, that's why I clarified with them and after getting that kind of misleading response decided to go for it.

I am just saying it is very tempting to try if you fall behind by some 1-2 points, I can completely understand the frustration and disappointment that stands behind that irrational decision (3 times guys!!). That's why, even if it was mentioned before, I wanted to say once again to those who may be in that situation - don't waste money!
That's all my point.

And regarding distraction - oh yes, the room is always full here in Sydney (usually 8-10 people taking the test at the same time). And somehow I always end up in the room with guys only - no offence, but it is a fact that guys usually speak louder than girls.... I always find it very hard to concentrate in those conditions. You are right rahulraju2008, I should mention it.

They should provide better headphones that mute the outside sound....


----------



## SOURABH.C

Keep on trying dude..U r just a test or two away from ur desired result..cheers


----------



## jtran09

maxngo said:


> Hey, can you please share my one of your essays ASAP please? You scored constantly well in writing and my writing scores always stopped at 79.
> 
> I can help you with Speaking. I scored 90/90/89
> 
> I am in Sydney, my test is on tuesday.
> 
> thanksssss


Hi,

I'm new to the forum, would you help me with SPeaking pleas ?

Thank you,


----------



## OnlyAustralia

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I've just got my score today.
> 
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 76
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 86
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral fluency: 82
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 78
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> It's 3AM in Melbourne now and I can't believe my eyes. Since my target is only 65+, so I met my goal with this score. I'm just so happy and cannot sleep, so I think that I should come here to share with you guys my experience. Most of my tips are from our forum, so I will just go through them roughly and not into too much detail to avoid confusion.
> 
> - PLT at Cliftons Melbourne is a good test center. I've heard many reviews about other centers in Melbourne and it seems that Clifton is better in term of facilities and accommodations. On my session, there were just about 5 people and the noise from them was acceptable. But anyway, this is just my own experience.
> 
> - Writing : A big big THANKS to bro Maxngo for the writing tips. I just followed his writing structure and it worked like a charm. The key thing here is to keep it simple. For vocabulary, since the template from Maxngo already has some "difficult" vocabulary so I just keep the remainings as simple as possible. I know that spelling and grammar are very important, so I always spend the last 3 mins to check. And believe or not, my body paragraphs are very very simple (only 3 sentences each actually), yet with appropriate choice of word, correct grammar and spelling.
> 
> - Speaking : Here comes the mythical part. What I did was talking continuously and clearly throughout the speaking session. I think that was the reason why I got 82 in oral fluency and 90 in pronunciation. I rarely made any "uhh ahh", maybe just 3 or 4 times for the entire of the test. For the content, again, a big thanks to bro Maxngo for the speaking formats. There alway should be only 4 sentences in the describe image and retell lecture, and as long as you strictly stick to this format, you should be fine.
> 
> - Listening : this part is straight forward and I think with adequate practice you should get your desired score easily. The only thing I would like to say is the allowed time. You should spend enough time for the last writing from dictation tasks, which in my opinion are quite easier and carry more points than the others.
> 
> - Reading : this is the worst part of my test. After the test, I thought that I would not make it 65+ and was ready to book for the next one. I really screwed up this part since I got panic from the fact that somehow I clicked "next" for the first reading question without any attempt. Somehow I thought that it was the instruction screen but it was actually the first question. After that, as you know, the reading questions were done in stress and panic with lots of guessing attempts. But finally I got 76 in reading, and this makes me think that the reading score also considered the other tasks such as read aloud, summarize reading text, etc. So be careful guys, there are those tasks that actually contribute to the reading score as well.
> 
> -And finally, I would like to say thanks to all members of our thread. I found that I was very lucky to see this thread before the test. I've spent many days to read this thread from page 1 to the last to learn many useful tips; without these, I don't think I can make it. Keep fighting and keep hoping guys. I've been struggling for this test in the last 2 months. All I did were practicing and practicing.
> 
> Next stop: EOI 189 with 60 points :fingerscrossed:



Can u tell me how u practice PTE? 
Have u joined any coaching institute or prepared by urself? 
From where u able to arrange material for PTE to practice?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kasia89 said:


> Thank you for explaining kaju.
> 
> I just want to make it clear and warn everyone who is considering rescoring - DON'T!! Don't do that, seriously. It is not worth your money, it is a complete SCAM. Better pay for another exam than throw away money for rescoring guys!! I was lucky I got my money back due to their mistake, otherwise I would regret so much to have done that!
> 
> Also, for all who are missing out by 1-2 points: if you see any inconsistency between your enabling skills scoring and communicative skills results, mail PTE customer service. Maybe you will gain nothing on this, but it might happen otherwise - it is worth trying anyway! I have just mailed them regarding my latest result, because there is a significant improvement in my Oral Fluency score while Speaking result changed by one point only....
> Let's see what they reply.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone struggling and don't give up!!



They will do nothing absolutely nothing. I got 64 in reading 5 times whereas i was gettig 90 in speaking and listening as well. While attempting 6th time they gave me 64 in writing even my essay was very precise and to the point, so when i ask them for review they have asked me to pay $188. In return i got a Autogenerated Email in which they have just changed the name on the top and said there is no changes in your's scores.

Last attempt

Written discouse. 88
Grammar. 78
Spelling. 89

Writing score::: 64


----------



## Kasia89

I can feel your pain Rab nawaz....!!!!!

In which centre are you trying, btw?

It is a mystery to me how those enabling skills scores link to overall skill score - yours seem very good in the latest attempt!
Also in my first trial I got 90 in Writing while my Written Discourse was as low as 54...
???!!!


----------



## AnhNgo

OnlyAustralia said:


> Can u tell me how u practice PTE?
> Have u joined any coaching institute or prepared by urself?
> From where u able to arrange material for PTE to practice?


I did not attend any coaching course. I just did all the practice tests from these books: Pearson Official Guide to PTE, Practice Test Plus, Macmillan Test Builder which are available online for free as well as hard copy for buying.

And remember to do your practice test under limited amount of time.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kasia89 said:


> I can feel your pain Rab nawaz....!!!!!
> 
> In which centre are you trying, btw?
> 
> It is a mystery to me how those enabling skills scores link to overall skill score - yours seem very good in the latest attempt!
> Also in my first trial I got 90 in Writing while my Written Discourse was as low as 54...
> ???!!!


What i reckon thats not only an English test, in previous all attempts my scores in writing never go below 65. I tried PLT then pte professional center, havnt tried navitas yet but they all same. Now at the moment i have no idea what to do except sit back and keep watching whats going on.


Is that the text below u got as well?


We would like to get in contact with you regarding your request to have your PTE Academic test rescored. Your score has been reviewed, and as a result of this process there has not been a change to your score.


----------



## Kasia89

Rab nawaz said:


> What i reckon thats not only an English test, in previous all attempts my scores in writing never go below 65. I tried PLT then pte professional center, havnt tried navitas yet but they all same. Now at the moment i have no idea what to do except sit back and keep watching whats going on.
> 
> 
> Is that the text below u got as well?
> 
> 
> We would like to get in contact with you regarding your request to have your PTE Academic test rescored. Your score has been reviewed, and as a result of this process there has not been a change to your score.


Yes exactly same message.

I also don't know what to do next, I am thinking of going back to IELTS (General this time).
I have enrolled for a free practice test at UTS on 4th Feb. The drawback is, you get the results after 6 weeks.... But if you are not very tight on time you can try that and see if maybe you go better on IELTS now.

I start to hate PTE so badly!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Kasia89 said:


> Yes exactly same message.
> 
> I also don't know what to do next, I am thinking of going back to IELTS (General this time).
> I have enrolled for a free practice test at UTS on 4th Feb. The drawback is, you get the results after 6 weeks.... But if you are not very tight on time you can try that and see if maybe you go better on IELTS now.
> 
> I start to hate PTE so badly!


How funny is that while doing re-checking all the time i was checking my status and not even a single second the status was changed. The results were already uploaded there wasnt anything like reviewing or processing etc. The canidates riped-off straight away infront of his eyes and u cannot even raise your's voice because thats computer.


----------



## phz

*PTE-A first attempt*

Hi Everyone 

So I did my test today, I think I probably messed up some of the questions and misspelled several words as far as I can remember ... so I'm terribly worried about my result. I guess I will just share my experience and hope for the best. 

*The test centre *

My test was at Clifftons in Melbourne. 8 people were taking the test together in a small room, so there was quite a high level of noise in the room. I thought it was not that bad, because my headphones were very loud. At the beginning I was distracted by other candidates because I was pretty nervous but once I get into the flow of the questions I was fine. My only worry is that I noticed some candidates were speaking very loudly and comparatively my voice was very soft. I try to speak louder but under time pressure I notice myself going back to my usual habit of speaking softly.. I really hope it wont' affect my score. 

*Speaking *

I forgot how many Describe Images I got, but I got four Retell Lectures. One of two Describe Image questions I found myself losing my thoughts and not knowing what to say next, probably because I was very nervous, and I didn't understand one of the image at all ( two line graphs ) . last Retell Lecture question I did not fully understand what the lecture was all about, so I think I just talked around the limited notes I took. I think I definitely messed up some Short Answer questions because they came with graphs and I didn't even have time to understand the graph properly before I was asked to answer ... Overall I don't think it went very well, but I think it was better than my first mock test. 

*Writing *

I had three summaries written text and one essay. My essay topic was about travelling and education. It's one of the repeated topics. I did manage to finish it in 20 minutes, and had some time to check for spelling mistakes. I'm not too sure about my writing, but overall I think I did my best. 

*Reading *

Reading questions were slightly harder than PTE Test Plus and easier than Macmillian Test Builder. I got 20 questions, and was given 40 minutes. I got drop-down fill in blanks first, then re-order paragraphs, then multiple choice questions, followed by more fill in blanks. Everyone here suggests to watch out for the time in Reading section, and I finished all my reading questions several minutes before time ran out. 

*Listening *

Listening questions were kinda the same difficulty level as PTE Test Plus and sample questions from PTE's official site. Summarises spoken text was first, followed by fill in blanks, multiple choices, chose missing word, select incorrect word, and dictation. I didn't spell several words correctly and I missed one word in fill in blanks. I did my best to spell these words but because my spelling is really weak when typing I don't think I got them right. Overall I think I did my best in this section, but I think my spelling score is not going to be great. 

*Overall*

Overall I think it was a good experience. I didn't get to do mock test B as planned because I had problem with wifi in my house couple of days after I did mock test A, and I haven't been able to get stable internet connection to do another mock test since. Maybe I wouldn't be as nervous if I did another mock test before going for the real test... but all is done, I am hoping for the best. I am also prepared for giving it another shot if I don't have 79 in all sections.


----------



## sultan_azam

phz said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> So I did my test today, I think I probably messed up some of the questions and misspelled several words as far as I can remember ... so I'm terribly worried about my result. I guess I will just share my experience and hope for the best.
> 
> *The test centre *
> 
> My test was at Clifftons in Melbourne. 8 people were taking the test together in a small room, so there was quite a high level of noise in the room. I thought it was not that bad, because my headphones were very loud. At the beginning I was distracted by other candidates because I was pretty nervous but once I get into the flow of the questions I was fine. My only worry is that I noticed some candidates were speaking very loudly and comparatively my voice was very soft. I try to speak louder but under time pressure I notice myself going back to my usual habit of speaking softly.. I really hope it wont' affect my score.
> 
> *Speaking *
> 
> I forgot how many Describe Images I got, but I got four Retell Lectures. One of two Describe Image questions I found myself losing my thoughts and not knowing what to say next, probably because I was very nervous, and I didn't understand one of the image at all ( two line graphs ) . last Retell Lecture question I did not fully understand what the lecture was all about, so I think I just talked around the limited notes I took. I think I definitely messed up some Short Answer questions because they came with graphs and I didn't even have time to understand the graph properly before I was asked to answer ... Overall I don't think it went very well, but I think it was better than my first mock test.
> 
> *Writing *
> 
> I had three summaries written text and one essay. My essay topic was about travelling and education. It's one of the repeated topics. I did manage to finish it in 20 minutes, and had some time to check for spelling mistakes. I'm not too sure about my writing, but overall I think I did my best.
> 
> *Reading *
> 
> Reading questions were slightly harder than PTE Test Plus and easier than Macmillian Test Builder. I got 20 questions, and was given 40 minutes. I got drop-down fill in blanks first, then re-order paragraphs, then multiple choice questions, followed by more fill in blanks. Everyone here suggests to watch out for the time in Reading section, and I finished all my reading questions several minutes before time ran out.
> 
> *Listening *
> 
> Listening questions were kinda the same difficulty level as PTE Test Plus and sample questions from PTE's official site. Summarises spoken text was first, followed by fill in blanks, multiple choices, chose missing word, select incorrect word, and dictation. I didn't spell several words correctly and I missed one word in fill in blanks. I did my best to spell these words but because my spelling is really weak when typing I don't think I got them right. Overall I think I did my best in this section, but I think my spelling score is not going to be great.
> 
> *Overall*
> 
> Overall I think it was a good experience. I didn't get to do mock test B as planned because I had problem with wifi in my house couple of days after I did mock test A, and I haven't been able to get stable internet connection to do another mock test since. Maybe I wouldn't be as nervous if I did another mock test before going for the real test... but all is done, I am hoping for the best. I am also prepared for giving it another shot if I don't have 79 in all sections.



All the best Phz


----------



## phz

sultan_azam said:


> All the best Phz


Thank you Sultan_azam


----------



## jtran09

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum so I'm not familiar yet. I have 2 attempt with PTE and I'm always get about 60 max. I need to get 65 each. Please give me a hand. 

Thank you.


----------



## jtran09

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I've just got my score today.
> 
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 76
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 86
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral fluency: 82
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 78
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> It's 3AM in Melbourne now and I can't believe my eyes. Since my target is only 65+, so I met my goal with this score. I'm just so happy and cannot sleep, so I think that I should come here to share with you guys my experience. Most of my tips are from our forum, so I will just go through them roughly and not into too much detail to avoid confusion.
> 
> - PLT at Cliftons Melbourne is a good test center. I've heard many reviews about other centers in Melbourne and it seems that Clifton is better in term of facilities and accommodations. On my session, there were just about 5 people and the noise from them was acceptable. But anyway, this is just my own experience.
> 
> - *Writing *: A big big THANKS to bro *Maxngo *for the writing tips. I just followed his writing structure and it worked like a charm. The key thing here is to keep it simple. For vocabulary, since the template from Maxngo already has some "difficult" vocabulary so I just keep the remainings as simple as possible. I know that spelling and grammar are very important, so I always spend the last 3 mins to check. And believe or not, my body paragraphs are very very simple (only 3 sentences each actually), yet with appropriate choice of word, correct grammar and spelling.
> 
> - *Speaking *: Here comes the mythical part. What I did was talking continuously and clearly throughout the speaking session. I think that was the reason why I got 82 in oral fluency and 90 in pronunciation. I rarely made any "uhh ahh", maybe just 3 or 4 times for the entire of the test. For the content, again, a big thanks to bro *Maxngo *for the speaking formats. There alway should be only 4 sentences in the describe image and retell lecture, and as long as you strictly stick to this format, you should be fine.
> 
> - *Listening* : this part is straight forward and I think with adequate practice you should get your desired score easily. The only thing I would like to say is the allowed time. You should spend enough time for the last writing from dictation tasks, which in my opinion are quite easier and carry more points than the others.
> 
> - *Reading* : this is the worst part of my test. After the test, I thought that I would not make it 65+ and was ready to book for the next one. I really screwed up this part since I got panic from the fact that somehow I clicked "next" for the first reading question without any attempt. Somehow I thought that it was the instruction screen but it was actually the first question. After that, as you know, the reading questions were done in stress and panic with lots of guessing attempts. But finally I got 76 in reading, and this makes me think that the reading score also considered the other tasks such as read aloud, summarize reading text, etc. So be careful guys, there are those tasks that actually contribute to the reading score as well.
> 
> -And finally, I would like to say thanks to all members of our thread. I found that I was very lucky to see this thread before the test. I've spent many days to read this thread from page 1 to the last to learn many useful tips; without these, I don't think I can make it. Keep fighting and keep hoping guys. I've been struggling for this test in the last 2 months. All I did were practicing and practicing.
> 
> Next stop: EOI 189 with 60 points :fingerscrossed:


I wish to be like you.


----------



## sjnanes

Hi 
Mates,

Can any one forward me updated total list of essays that can repeated how many times up to now? 

Thanks


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys, can you please review my essay?

*Some people believe that law can change human behavior. Do you agree / disgree?*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Human behavior is bound with their natural instinct and feelings to others. However, some people think that human behavior can amend by imposing ample of laws and regimes while other argues that behavior cannot be changed using limited laws and regulations. I am inclined to believe that low only helps to prevent crime and culprit activities in the human hood, but it is agreed to say that it cannot change human thinking and behavior at certain times. The following paragraphs will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.

First of all, laws are assisting in preventing criminal activities in every facet of human community. Also, law bonds to citizens of a country to act in certain ways by providing a specific list of the rule of codes. For example, a person cannot murder someone because of criminal act 190, in which he has to face death sentence by the power of low. As a result, individuals stop pursuing activities which lead to major and minor offenses, but it cannot change their thoughts; for example, the person can have hunger of sex, and he/she always behave according to their feelings. 

Second, human nature and behavior are born gift, these cannot be changed at any stage of life span, but indeed, it can be controlled using various regulations. As an example, Darwin has researched that humans have been evolving since past many centuries just only because of their acting, behavior and feelings. Thus, it is certainly true that none of low can stop acting individuals according to their desire into the society. 

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that human behavior has strict relation with predefined lows into the society, though; it does not change their way of behavior and thinking according to their beliefs.


----------



## maxngo

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## juicyjane

maxngo said:


> Congratulations everyone.


hi do you think it'll be possible for you to share some of your recordings for describe images and retell lecture? 

I thought you were looking for an online recording site the other day, and i've found one.

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

if it isn't too much to ask.


----------



## maxngo

Great. Will post very soon.


----------



## maxngo

Vocaroo | Voice message 

My Describe image Recordings


----------



## phz

sjnanes said:


> Hi
> Mates,
> 
> Can any one forward me updated total list of essays that can repeated how many times up to now?
> 
> Thanks


I got my essay topics to practise from this link 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit#gid=0


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> My Describe image Recordings



I think you only recorded Read Aloud ?


----------



## maxngo

Vocaroo | Voice message
Describe image


----------



## juicyjane

maxngo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Describe image


thank you thank you thank you !!!!


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Describe image


Thank you very much for sharing ! I think in exam my speed was the same as yours, but I use urr.. well.. in my speech without realising it because it has become a habit of mine speaking in real life and using urrr... when I pause to think. I only realised this after listening to my own recordings. .. and I haven't managed to eliminate these 'fill in sounds' . I really hope it won't affect my score too much ..


----------



## maxngo

I spoke terribly in these recordings, lol. But anw, cant help it now. Been exposed in too much vietnamese the last couple of days. I can tell im no longer in that perfect state of English flexibility.
Anyway i hope it was a good demonstration so u guys have an idea how i did


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> I spoke terribly in these recordings, lol. But anw, cant help it now. Been exposed in too much vietnamese the last couple of days. I can tell im no longer in that perfect state of English flexibility.
> Anyway i hope it was a good demonstration so u guys have an idea how i did


I think you did really well ! Thank you again for providing your recorded response.


----------



## sultan_azam

jtran09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum so I'm not familiar yet. I have 2 attempt with PTE and I'm always get about 60 max. I need to get 65 each. Please give me a hand.
> 
> Thank you.



Hey jtran09

I can help you with PTE, ping me in private message , this will be activated when you have more then 5 posts on expatforum


----------



## bob_1982

sultan_azam said:


> Hey jtran09
> 
> I can help you with PTE, ping me in private message , this will be activated when you have more then 5 posts on expatforum


hi
i need help in getting 65 too. pl advise


----------



## sujeets29

maxngo said:


> I spoke terribly in these recordings, lol. But anw, cant help it now. Been exposed in too much vietnamese the last couple of days. I can tell im no longer in that perfect state of English flexibility.
> Anyway i hope it was a good demonstration so u guys have an idea how i did


Thanks a ton for the recordings. Can you also help with the recording of the introduction at the start of the exam? This will give us a start


----------



## avik

*PTE-A Experience*

First attempt:
04th Jan 2016 - L79/R72/S57/W80

Second attempt:
11th Jan 2016 - L90/R84/S81/W90

For me the key factors were -

1. *Noise* - On my first attempt there was a lot of noise in the exam room and I got distracted. 
Also I guess I was not loud enough in the speaking section - scoring 51 for Pronunciation - with people yelling around you, you've to be loud.
Before the 2nd attempt, I turned on news channels and took mock tests. I found that it hepled me to concentrate better on test day, and yes I was loud too - pronunciation jumped to 89.

2. *Understanding Enabling Skills' scores* - At first my practice was not focused. But later I studied my scores in enabling skills and focused my efforts to improve them. For example, my spelling score was pretty low in 1st attempt around 27, to fix that I decided to leave 2 minutes after summary tasks and around 3/4 minutes for essays to fix typos. These small strategies can make real difference.

I want to take this opportunity to thank all fellow members who have shared their experiences in this thread. It was a great help.

For those who took PTE-A and somehow missed their desired scores, I know how you feel, I've been there. Don't get disheartened, be focused, identify things you need to improve , and work on them. You'll do great!

All the best to all future test takers!


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you very much maxngo.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



maxngo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Describe image


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Duplicate


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you. Thank you very much maxngo.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



maxngo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> My Describe image Recordings


----------



## inquel112

I'm hit with the speaking curse of PTE. 
84/84/63/90
I was very concerned as I thought the mic was far too much sensitive and tried to spoke in a very quiet voice just enough to be recorded in a room full of shouting girls. (I was the only guy huh)

To people who scored high almost 90 in speaking it would do absolute wonders to me if you could mention the test location the high score was obtained from. 

To those who are preparing, from my experience I can say that the real test is much much easier in this instant evident from my comparable mock score at 70ish in all - and I know that I did so much better in speaking in the real test. Not perfect of course but I would definitely expect minimum 75 comparing the scores.

edit: where to I add signiture? I'd like to add info for everyone as I found useful.


----------



## davidk59

Hi which test centres in Melbourne did you go for your first and second attempt?



avik said:


> First attempt:
> 04th Jan 2016 - L79/R72/S57/W80
> 
> Second attempt:
> 11th Jan 2016 - L90/R84/S81/W90
> 
> For me the key factors were -
> 
> 1. *Noise* - On my first attempt there was a lot of noise in the exam room and I got distracted.
> Also I guess I was not loud enough in the speaking section - scoring 51 for Pronunciation - with people yelling around you, you've to be loud.
> Before the 2nd attempt, I turned on news channels and took mock tests. I found that it hepled me to concentrate better on test day, and yes I was loud too - pronunciation jumped to 89.
> 
> 2. *Understanding Enabling Skills' scores* - At first my practice was not focused. But later I studied my scores in enabling skills and focused my efforts to improve them. For example, my spelling score was pretty low in 1st attempt around 27, to fix that I decided to leave 2 minutes after summary tasks and around 3/4 minutes for essays to fix typos. These small strategies can make real difference.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to thank all fellow members who have shared their experiences in this thread. It was a great help.
> 
> For those who took PTE-A and somehow missed their desired scores, I know how you feel, I've been there. Don't get disheartened, be focused, identify things you need to improve , and work on them. You'll do great!
> 
> All the best to all future test takers!


----------



## lordermort

......Sorry guys, deleted, I posted in wrong thread.


----------



## AnhNgo

jtran09 said:


> I wish to be like you.



Thanks Jtran, my advice is practicing and checking for the tips from the most recent 50 pages on this thread, especially the ones from maxngo.

And the most important thing is keep thinking that this is just a test so you will finally make it, no matter how many times it will take ( of course with adequate practice). Keep fighting and hoping.

Before the test I was so nervous every time thinking about the score and whether could I make it or not. So I just kept telling myself that: it is what it is and I just have to do my best. If the result was not good, I will fix my mistake, practice and book for the next test.


----------



## jtran09

maxngo said:


> Congratulations everyone.


I dont know how to send a pm.


----------



## jtran09

sultan_azam said:


> Hey jtran09
> 
> I can help you with PTE, ping me in private message , this will be activated when you have more then 5 posts on expatforum



Thank you!!!


----------



## glenseo

*'NEXT' button in speaking session*

Hello people,

It seems that I am not able to find an answer to this question and I am sure that this is something that all of you must be aware of. (I've gone through thousands of posts in this forum and can't find the answer. I've also contacted customer service and they do not have the answer either).

My question is:

'Will my answer be marked properly if I click on 'NEXT' when the status bar still says 'Recording' even after 3 seconds of silence?'

The reason I am asking this question is because, in 'read aloud' session, due to the extremely sensitive mic and ambient noises, I finished reading everything in less than 30 seconds but the status bar did not change to 'completed'. 

I am not sure what I should do in this case. 
I am pretty sure that the unnecessary noises recorded will affect my speaking score.


----------



## glenseo

*'Next' button in speaking session*

Hello people,

It seems that I am not able to find an answer to this question and I am sure that this is something that all of you must be aware of. (I've gone through thousands of posts in this forum and can't find the answer. I've also contacted customer service and they do not have the answer either).

My question is:

'Will my answer be marked properly if I click on 'NEXT' when the status bar still says 'Recording' even after 3 seconds of silence?'

The reason I am asking this question is because, in 'read aloud' session, due to the extremely sensitive mic and ambient noises, I finished reading everything in less than 30 seconds but the status bar did not change to 'completed'. 

I am not sure what I should do in this case. 
I am pretty sure that the unnecessary noises recorded will affect my speaking score.


----------



## phz

glenseo said:


> Hello people,
> 
> It seems that I am not able to find an answer to this question and I am sure that this is something that all of you must be aware of. (I've gone through thousands of posts in this forum and can't find the answer. I've also contacted customer service and they do not have the answer either).
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 'Will my answer be marked properly if I click on 'NEXT' when the status bar still says 'Recording' even after 3 seconds of silence?'
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is because, in 'read aloud' session, due to the extremely sensitive mic and ambient noises, I finished reading everything in less than 30 seconds but the status bar did not change to 'completed'.
> 
> I am not sure what I should do in this case.
> I am pretty sure that the unnecessary noises recorded will affect my speaking score.


According to some previous test takers they clicked next after they'eve finished recording when the status bar still shows "recording" and that didn't seem to affected their score.


----------



## glenseo

Yeah but at the same time, one of the treads says he clicked on next right after finishing his answers in speaking session and the score for this session was around 30 with above 80 in the rest of the sessions.


----------



## phz

glenseo said:


> Yeah but at the same time, one of the treads says he clicked on next right after finishing his answers in speaking session and the score for this session was around 30 with above 80 in rest of the sessions.


If you wait for the time to run out then you would likely not able to finish all questions. 

One thing someone suggested is , once you finished answering, cover the microphone with your hand to block all outside noise, wait for 3 seconds for it to say ' completed' and click next. I didn't do this during my test tho.. I was in a noisy room with other people talking at the same time, and the microphone can never detect 3 seconds silence. I guess I'll know when I find out my score.


----------



## tesh123

*Picture Based Answer short Questions*

Hi ,

does anyone having resources for picture based answer short questions ?

appreciate

thank you


----------



## glenseo

phz said:


> If you wait for the time to run out then you would likely not able to finish all questions.
> 
> One thing someone suggested is , once you finished answering, cover the microphone with your hand to block all outside noise, wait for 3 seconds for it to say ' completed' and click next. I didn't do this during my test tho.. I was in a noisy room with other people talking at the same time, and the microphone can never detect 3 seconds silence. I guess I'll know when I find out my score.


I did that method.
I blocked the mic with my finger.
However, it even catches the sound of pulse in my finger and the status bar never changed.
I only got 75 for my speaking(85 pronunciation, 73 for fluency and I need 79) and I am not sure whether such a low score is contributable to the fact that I clicked on NEXK for all the questions in read aloud.


----------



## phz

glenseo said:


> I did that method.
> I blocked the mic with my finger.
> However, it even catches the sound of pulse in my finger and the status bar never changed.
> I only got 75 for my speaking(85 pronunciation, 73 for fluency and I need 79) and I am not sure whether such a low score is contributable to the fact that I clicked on NEXK for all the questions in read aloud.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I know some people on this forum also clicked NEXT for all the questions in speaking and got 90, so maybe there are other factors that contributed to your bad score I noticed when testing sound, my microphone wasn't very sensitive, but it would still record my breathing and 'p' sound would be particularly loud. Maybe you had the same problem and your recording had alot of disturbance due to sensitivity of the microphone


----------



## raseen1978

*Beware of PTE scam*

BEAWARE …. BEAWARE … There are loads of posts by people in this forum who are affiliated to PTE testing centers and giving more positive ideas towards exam, but in the real case most people fail to achieve the required score, but they fail in each exam by 1 or 2 points and tempt you to take the exam again and again, this is a kind of theft in broad daylight, BEAWARE


----------



## trinkasharma

raseen1978 said:


> BEAWARE …. BEAWARE … There are loads of posts by people in this forum who are affiliated to PTE testing centers and giving more positive ideas towards exam, but in the real case most people fail to achieve the required score, but they fail in each exam by 1 or 2 points and tempt you to take the exam again and again, this is a kind of theft in broad daylight, BEAWARE


You have misspelled BEWARE three times. Perhaps this is the reason for your rant and a low score.

BTW my ID is older than the date PTE was accepted by DIBP. Even DIBP was called DIAC then.


----------



## engineer20

raseen1978 said:


> BEAWARE …. BEAWARE … There are loads of posts by people in this forum who are affiliated to PTE testing centers and giving more positive ideas towards exam, but in the real case most people fail to achieve the required score, but they fail in each exam by 1 or 2 points and tempt you to take the exam again and again, this is a kind of theft in broad daylight, BEAWARE


All english tests have their particular advantages and disadvantages but the scores really depend on the skills and preparation done by the test taker.


----------



## raseen1978

*Pte*

PTE, Certified Professional Looters, you will never reach the score you desire in speaking, this is due to their state of the art evaluation system  , they were loose one year ago to catch customers and people talk good about PTE, now it is at the state where IELTS was one year ago, only aim is to plunder money from innocent people.


----------



## inquel112

raseen1978 said:


> PTE, Certified Professional Looters, you will never reach the score you desire in speaking, this is due to their state of the art evaluation system  , they were loose one year ago to catch customers and people talk good about PTE, now it is at the state where IELTS was one year ago, only aim is to plunder money from innocent people.


Yes it is inevitable for the current state and we have no real other alternatives besides other equivalent tests. Don't let this discourage you though. The journey, a hard one at that and the critisism towards it wholly justified, will make it so worthwhile and give you the ultimate sense of achievement when you finally get it in the end.

PTE speaking is more or less like the writing section of IELTS and nature of PTE scoring system in my opinion provides more accessible and higher chance of accomplishing your goal score. Keep up the hard work and try to identify what's causing the problem (speaking for me as well) and hopefully it works out in the foreseeable future!


----------



## avik

davidk59 said:


> Hi which test centres in Melbourne did you go for your first and second attempt?


First one was at Pearson Professional Centers on La Trobe Street
For the second attempt I went to PLT at Cliftons on Collins Street.

For both cases, there were 7/8 people in one room. I will say Cliftons was better as the room was bigger, but wherever you go you have to be prepared for people yelling around you.

Good luck!


----------



## phz

Hi everyone 

Just want to give you all an update of my score. I just received it and it's kinda disappointing. I have 87 in listening, 90 in reading, 90 in writing, but only 73 in speaking. This means I fall 6 points short in speaking section and have to try again.

I am just on my way to the airport to fly back to Western Australia. But in the near future I'll have to fly over again.... It'll get very expensive... So I will practice harder and make sure I'll get it next round


----------



## sultan_azam

phz said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just want to give you all an update of my score. I just received it and it's kinda disappointing. I have 87 in listening, 90 in reading, 90 in writing, but only 73 in speaking. This means I fall 6 points short in speaking section and have to try again.
> 
> I am just on my way to the airport to fly back to Western Australia. But in the near future I'll have to fly over again.... It'll get very expensive... So I will practice harder and make sure I'll get it next round


mate, it's sad...


----------



## phz

Yeah... I feel a bit sad... But I'll work harder and make sure I'll get it next time. I'm thinking of what I could do better next time.


----------



## parthvi

HI, can you please review my essay?

*The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?*
——————————————————————————————————

The global climate has been changing drastically since past decades owing to numerous reasons and human activities. Some activists believe that environment change is occurring due to global warming while others says that lack of the governments and individuals concentration leads to various atmospheric changes. I am inclined to believe that both the government and individuals are equally responsible for causes and their control. The following paragraphs will analyse the potential causes, underlying responsible authorities, and their measures.

First, the global warming is a prime reasons for the environment change. Also, the global warming leads to rise temperature, melting polar ice, and thus, increasing sea levels. These is happening because of the arduous human activities; for example, people are driving their personal car every day for commuting, which emitting lots of carbon dioxide in the environment, and using fossil fuel.

Second, the govenrments and individuals have to take care of the climate in which they are living in. The governments should run campaigns, and individual have to follow and promote these adverts awareness into the societies. As an example, The USA government, organising “green seminars” every six month in order to think, research and provide optimal solutions to save envrionment, and US citizens are actively becoming members of this seminar clubs. 

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that global warming is a major concern for the nations for the climate change. Thus, both states and folks both have to participate actively in this movement of environment change. It expected that congnisance of this education and further, the governments should establish climate change guidelines to educate people.


----------



## sultan_azam

parthvi said:


> HI, can you please review my essay?
> 
> *The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?*
> ——————————————————————————————————
> 
> The global climate has been changing drastically since past decades owing to numerous reasons and human activities. Some activists believe that environment change is occurring due to global warming while others says that lack of the governments and individuals concentration leads to various atmospheric changes. I am inclined to believe that both the government and individuals are equally responsible for causes and their control. The following paragraphs will analyse the potential causes, underlying responsible authorities, and their measures.
> 
> First, the global warming is a prime reasons for the environment change. Also, the global warming leads to rise temperature, melting polar ice, and thus, increasing sea levels. These is happening because of the arduous human activities; for example, people are driving their personal car every day for commuting, which emitting lots of carbon dioxide in the environment, and using fossil fuel.
> 
> Second, the govenrments and individuals have to take care of the climate in which they are living in. The governments should run campaigns, and individual have to follow and promote these adverts awareness into the societies. As an example, The USA government, organising “green seminars” every six month in order to think, research and provide optimal solutions to save envrionment, and US citizens are actively becoming members of this seminar clubs.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that global warming is a major concern for the nations for the climate change. Thus, both states and folks both have to participate actively in this movement of environment change. It expected that congnisance of this education and further, the governments should establish climate change guidelines to educate people.



The global climate *has been changing *drastically since past decades owing to *numerous* reasons and human activities. Some activists believe that environment change is occurring due to global warming while others says that *lack of the governments and individuals* concentration leads to various atmospheric changes. I am inclined to believe that both the government and individuals are equally responsible for causes and their control. The following paragraphs will analyse the potential causes, underlying responsible authorities, and their measures.

*First*, *the global warming* is a prime reasons for the environment change. Also, the global warming leads to *rise temperature*, melting polar ice, *and thus*, increasing sea levels. *These is* happening because of the arduous human activities; *for example*, people are driving their personal car every day for commuting, which emitting lots of carbon dioxide in the environment, and using fossil fuel.

*Second*, the *govenrments and individuals* have to take care of the climate in which they are living in. The governments should run campaigns, and individual have to follow and promote these adverts awareness into the societies. As an example, The USA government, *organising* “green seminars” every six month *in order to* think, research and provide optimal solutions to save envrionment, and US citizens are actively becoming members of this seminar clubs. 

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that global warming is a major concern for the nations for the climate change. Thus, both states and folks both have to participate actively in this movement of environment change. It expected that congnisance of this education and further, the governments should establish climate change guidelines to educate people.

has been changing – has changed ; numerous – many
individuals – people ; 
lack of the governments and individuals – lack of concentration by government and people ; First – firstly, to start with 
the global warming – global warming ; rise temperature – rise in temperature ; and thus, - and thus ; These is – This is ; 
for example – such as 
Second – secondly, furthermore ; 
govenrments and individuals - governments and people
organising – organises ; in order to – to ; provide - offer

A few more spelling mistakes which you can check in MS word


----------



## pras07

sultan_azam said:


> The global climate *has been changing *drastically since past decades owing to *numerous* reasons and human activities. Some activists believe that environment change is occurring due to global warming while others says that *lack of the governments and individuals* concentration leads to various atmospheric changes. I am inclined to believe that both the government and individuals are equally responsible for causes and their control. The following paragraphs will analyse the potential causes, underlying responsible authorities, and their measures.
> 
> *First*, *the global warming* is a prime reasons for the environment change. Also, the global warming leads to *rise temperature*, melting polar ice, *and thus*, increasing sea levels. *These is* happening because of the arduous human activities; *for example*, people are driving their personal car every day for commuting, which emitting lots of carbon dioxide in the environment, and using fossil fuel.
> 
> *Second*, the *govenrments and individuals* have to take care of the climate in which they are living in. The governments should run campaigns, and individual have to follow and promote these adverts awareness into the societies. As an example, The USA government, *organising* “green seminars” every six month *in order to* think, research and provide optimal solutions to save envrionment, and US citizens are actively becoming members of this seminar clubs.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that global warming is a major concern for the nations for the climate change. Thus, both states and folks both have to participate actively in this movement of environment change. It expected that congnisance of this education and further, the governments should establish climate change guidelines to educate people.
> 
> has been changing – has changed ; numerous – many
> individuals – people ;
> lack of the governments and individuals – lack of concentration by government and people ; First – firstly, to start with
> the global warming – global warming ; rise temperature – rise in temperature ; and thus, - and thus ; These is – This is ;
> for example – such as
> Second – secondly, furthermore ;
> govenrments and individuals - governments and people
> organising – organises ; in order to – to ; provide - offer
> 
> A few more spelling mistakes which you can check in MS word


Should be "warming while others * say * that " instead of says


----------



## inquel112

I see quite a few recent test-takers having problem only with speaking. What were the manner of speaking literally you'd taken in speaking? For me, it was a normal and rather quiet, without trying too much, flow (while shouting is happening in the background) into a super sensitive mic. 

Some advices in this thread support while some contradict the above approach - the test admin advised the approach I'd done..


----------



## Rab nawaz

glenseo said:


> Hello people,
> 
> It seems that I am not able to find an answer to this question and I am sure that this is something that all of you must be aware of. (I've gone through thousands of posts in this forum and can't find the answer. I've also contacted customer service and they do not have the answer either).
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 'Will my answer be marked properly if I click on 'NEXT' when the status bar still says 'Recording' even after 3 seconds of silence?'
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is because, in 'read aloud' session, due to the extremely sensitive mic and ambient noises, I finished reading everything in less than 30 seconds but the status bar did not change to 'completed'.
> 
> 
> I am not sure what I should do in this case.
> I am pretty sure that the unnecessary noises recorded will affect my speaking score.


U can hit next straight after answering the question.

Got 90 in speaking previous three attempts continusely and i always complete my speaking before anyone around me. I always try to answer as quick i can.


----------



## Rab nawaz

glenseo said:


> I did that method.
> I blocked the mic with my finger.
> However, it even catches the sound of pulse in my finger and the status bar never changed.
> I only got 75 for my speaking(85 pronunciation, 73 for fluency and I need 79) and I am not sure whether such a low score is contributable to the fact that I clicked on NEXK for all the questions in read aloud.


All of these stories regarding adjustment of headphones are totally false and misguiding. I have never done these things in exam. Secondly, i always press next straight after my answer here it is my scores.

79
89
90
90
90


----------



## Rab nawaz

trinkasharma said:


> You have misspelled BEWARE three times. Perhaps this is the reason for your rant and a low score.
> 
> BTW my ID is older than the date PTE was accepted by DIBP. Even DIBP was called DIAC then.


Would u like to explain this "Trinksharma"

Consistent got 64 in reading 5 times, while doing sixth attempt got 64 in writing. 

Last attempt

L 90 S90 R71 W64

I was easily scoring 65+ in writing in all previous attempts and in final attempt my enabling scores in vocab,grammar and spelling are 70+ 

By word 90 in listening means, i havnt done any mistake in write from dictation, fill in the blanks and summarize spoken test which are directly connected with writing. In addition, my summaries and essay both were done according to structure.

My typing speed is 65+ wpm, i can easily type 240 words in 8 minutes. What u think i havnt done prof-reading in exam. I dont wana hurt someone but thats what happened to me, after these experiences i cant suggest PTE for anyone who is struggling for 1marks or Even 0.00005.


______Rescore_____

An Auto-generated Email by computer. In which they will simply change canidate name on the top and keep forwarding the same email to all canidates. For that rip_off process you will be invited to pay $180 + international transaction fee as well.


----------



## Live to Drive

Guys, some quick required info from the ones appeared in test: 

In fill in the blanks, does the cursor comes to next blank (to be filled after first) automatically or it is required to be moved through the computer? 

Even in listening, MCMA would be marked zero/ negative if either one or more choices are wrong (less than three)?

In highlight incorrect words, how the marking is done, if one or more is incorrect.

How to get the right ans in MCSA in the listening part? Should notes be taken in this case also like MCMA? 

thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, some quick required info from the ones appeared in test:
> 
> In fill in the blanks, does the cursor comes to next blank (to be filled after first) automatically or it is required to be moved through the computer?
> 
> Even in listening, MCMA would be marked zero/ negative if either one or more choices are wrong (less than three)?
> 
> In highlight incorrect words, how the marking is done, if one or more is incorrect.
> 
> How to get the right ans in MCSA in the listening part? Should notes be taken in this case also like MCMA?
> 
> thanks


I used TAB key to move the cursor.
I guess there will be a negative marking in highlight words else someone will click the entire paragraph word by word.


----------



## satsah

Hello, Anyone please share materials for essay writing,summarise strategy .Thanks in advance


----------



## ramarun25

Can someone share your feedback on my mock test scores.. its pathetic and my exams are due on 20th Jan

L-60, R-52, S-48, W-68

Speaking was horrible as the score shows.. Reading was terrifying.... last 3 mins... i completed 3 passages. fill in the blanks with options given.... 

After seeing this score, I totally forgot what i did in Listening and Writing... 

Horrible experience... Please advise. I need 65 in all sections..


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi Maxngo/every one,

Could you please explain this point in more detail. Do I need to stress any particular words or alphabets. Please let me know. I am getting very bad scores in speaking. Not sure where exactly need to improve. Please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



maxngo said:


> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.


----------



## phz

OK. So now that I'm home, and has gone past the initial stage where I feel kinda frustrated with disappointment, I think I'll reflect on things I've done right and wrong hopefully my experience will help someone out. 

I did PTE on 13th Jan and my score was L 87 / R 90 / W 90 / S 73 

*Writing *

I got 90 in PTE but only 7 in IELTS in my last attempt. So I'd say PTE writing is easier than IELTS. 

I follow a very strict format when write essays in IELTS, two sentences introduction + five sentences first paragraph + five sentences second paragraph + 2 sentences conclusion. In PTE writing I didn't strictly follow this format but I only write two sentences short introduction and one sentence for conclusion. My writing discourse is 90 

I use very straightforward vocabulary especially stating my opinion , such as the good old " I believe ..." " I think ..." " in my opinion..." "In conclusion ..." and I hardly use any 'fancy' words except when I can't find another simple words that convey the same meaning. So I focus on the accuracy of my word choices. I guess judging from my vocabulary score, which was 83, the AI marking system don't mind my level of vocabulary. 

My other relevant enabling score here are Spelling 63, kinda expected because I have misspelled several words in dictation and listening fill in blanks; grammar 81. So looks like low score in spelling doesn't really affect me getting a 90 in writing. 

*Reading *

I read and skim read a lot and have been doing so for many years. I have worked out a whole system of understanding the meaning of a text without knowing every word in the text. I think compared with IELTS reading, PTE reading texts are relatively easier. 

Because everyone on this forum has urged others to watch for the time in this section, so I paid attention to the time and how many questions I have left. I feel like reading in my test was really not hard. Compared with Macmillian book, which I found reading sections pretty tricky, questions in my test were mostly very straightforward, not tricky at all. Maybe I was lucky. I got 20 questions and 40 minutes, and I finished with around 3-4 minutes still left. 

For multiple choice single answers and multiple answers, I usually try to cross off all answers that are definitely incorrect - things that are not mentioned at all in the text, contradict to what the text say etc. I found that easier than looking for the right answers. usually what's left are correct answers. 

Re-order paragraphs were not hard at all in my test, I don't think I spent much time on those. 

I'm usually not good with fill in blanks, but when in doubt I try to look at grammar and sentence structure to determine the best fit. 

*Listening *

I'm confident with my listening skills, so this section really is pretty straightforward for me. I found questions easier than Macmillian book, again. I think I encountered couple words in write from dictation that I don't actually know, and I made some spelling mistakes in fill in blanks. 

*Speaking *

It seems that many people on this forum are struggling with speaking , I can not speak for other people, but for myself, I think there are definitely rooms to improve here. 

I was very nervous during the speaking section. When first question popped up it took me at least 3 seconds to react and realise it was read aloud. Then when repeat sentence came up I was thinking of describe image and my mind was blank for a second or two before I realise it was repeat sentence. I think it was all because I was not confident at all with describe image and retell lecture, I was too stressed therefore really nervous. Also, when I'm really nervous, other people's speaking annoys me and I can't help but listening to them. When I did get into the flow of the exam I was able to block these noise out, but it was kinda too late. It really didn't help when concentration was required. 

My Oral fluency was 75. I know that in a couple of describe image and retell lecture questions I found myself losing my thoughts and don't know what to say next. One or two of the describe image I didn't actually understand the graph. At least one retell lecture I didn't fully get what the lecturer was trying to convey, because it was like pieces of information here and there, no real connections to them. I think with more practice I can become more confident in this section and won't be so nervous about it.

My pronunciation was only 63. I can't think of the reason why.. I've always been told I speak very clearly, I don't have any accents and I'm easy to understand. So if there is a problem with my pronunciation, no one has ever told me in the last 7-8 years of speaking English with me everyday and everyone has lied to me when they commented on my English. There is one thing that I think might affected my score in this section, which is my microphone. When I was testing it, I noticed the recording has plenty of white noises and my voice was no way near as clear as the recordings I made at home with my 30 dollar headset, plus my voice was soft and fuzzy. I also noticed that the air coming up from my mouth cause slight disturbance. So when I say 'test' , the t sound mix with the air coming out from my mouth and makes a breaking sound. This plus my soft voice didn't sound quite right to me... BUT< << < I didn't do anything ... I didn't raise my hand and ask for another mic, I moved around the mic alot , but somehow I thought this is probably what it's like in real test, and eventually gave up and started my test.... If this is the reason I missed out on 6 points in speaking I'm going to punch myself for making such a mistake ... no matter what, in my next test if I have any doubt on the equipment, recording quality etc, I will raise my hand and get them changed... 

Anyway, that's my input from my experience, please feel free to ask me any questions regarding any of the above.

Please share you experience in speaking and any tips you can help me with speaking would be much appreciated !


----------



## phz

glenseo said:


> I did that method.
> I blocked the mic with my finger.
> However, it even catches the sound of pulse in my finger and the status bar never changed.
> I only got 75 for my speaking(85 pronunciation, 73 for fluency and I need 79) and I am not sure whether such a low score is contributable to the fact that I clicked on NEXK for all the questions in read aloud.


If your fluency is lower than pronunciation then I think maybe you need to improve your speed, speak fast in a constant speed. 

If you click NEXT and resulting in your recording hasn't been saved then you wouldn't be marked at all ... then you would most likely get a much lower score than 75. read aloud also affect your reading score. so if your reading is good then you definitely have done well in this section.

Also you said your voice is quiet so perhaps you need to raise your voice when doing practice.


----------



## phz

rohit5 said:


> Hi Maxngo/every one,
> 
> Could you please explain this point in more detail. Do I need to stress any particular words or alphabets. Please let me know. I am getting very bad scores in speaking. Not sure where exactly need to improve. Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit
> 
> 
> 
> maxngo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stress some words in a sentence in order to convey the meaning of the sentence.
> 
> 
> So for example, if I were to read the above sentence, words in bold would be the ones I put more stress on.
> 
> You need to *stress *some *words *in a *sentence *in order to convey the *meaning *of the sentence.
Click to expand...


----------



## l0nglive

Achieved 79 each band on Jan 12th, raising my point to 70 
For accountant occupation is heavily controlled, it may take months to get invitation


----------



## Kasia89

l0nglive said:


> Achieved 79 each band on Jan 12th, raising my point to 70
> For accountant occupation is heavily controlled, it may take months to get invitation


Congratulations!!

When did you lodge your EOI?

Wish to be in that position already! Still struggling, though...

All the best for you.


----------



## phz

ramarun25 said:


> Can someone share your feedback on my mock test scores.. its pathetic and my exams are due on 20th Jan
> 
> L-60, R-52, S-48, W-68
> 
> Speaking was horrible as the score shows.. Reading was terrifying.... last 3 mins... i completed 3 passages. fill in the blanks with options given....
> 
> After seeing this score, I totally forgot what i did in Listening and Writing...
> 
> Horrible experience... Please advise. I need 65 in all sections..



I don't think the Mock test result is a good indication of your real test's result. Probably just indicate that you're very unfamiliar with the test and you should do more practice to get familiar with the test format.


----------



## arunkumargurupu

Hi folks,

I have given my pte exam on 13th jan still havnt got the result. where as folks who wrote with me got it. It Says delivery successful result on hold.

Any info who be very helpful.

Regards
Arun


----------



## DeepaliVohra

arunkumargurupu said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have given my pte exam on 13th jan still havnt got the result. where as folks who wrote with me got it. It Says delivery successful result on hold.
> 
> Any info who be very helpful.
> 
> Regards
> Arun


Dont worry, i got result in 74 hours, a times it gets delayed...all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

trinkasharma said:


> I used TAB key to move the cursor.
> I guess there will be a negative marking in highlight words else someone will click the entire paragraph word by word.


yes, you are correct

Read PTE score guide 

"This is the third of three item types where points are deducted for incorrect options chosen. So if a test taker scores 2 points for two correct options, but then scores -2 for two incorrect options chosen, they will score 0 points overall for the item."


----------



## sultan_azam

arunkumargurupu said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have given my pte exam on 13th jan still havnt got the result. where as folks who wrote with me got it. It Says delivery successful result on hold.
> 
> Any info who be very helpful.
> 
> Regards
> Arun


wait some time... 

for me it was delayed beyond a week
for a few it was delayed for 15 days


----------



## dreamsanj

guys in and around bangalore. we can plan some time on weekend to get together for strategies sharing sessions on PTE. I have scored 65+ in all and I can help with some strategies. those who have socred 79+ can join in and give us valuable advice. I dont have a place finalised yet. but something convenient for all can be looked up. Please send me PM if you are intrested and we can form a group.


----------



## parthvi

Hi people, can you please review my today's essay?

*Essay 

Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. you opinion. good or bad?*
————————————————————————————————-----------------
A consumerism trend is growing drastically, and popularity of shopping malls is increasing because of ample of convenient and comfortable reasons. Some people believe that this boosting fever of shopping mall ruining the sales of small retailers in the open market while others argue that shopping malls are advance great development. The following paragraphs will analyse the inevitable reasons and examples, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.

Firstly, the conspicuous reason is that shopping malls are collection of small retailers at one place with having all facilities such as restaurants, entertainments, variety of item options available. Also, shopping malls are easy to access because it has huge free or minimal fee parking available, which makes customer or visitor’s visit far easy. For example, Westfield is a very popular shopping mall in all around Australia, which convey all these facilities at minimal effort and price as compared other shops.

Secondly, Shopping malls are located near to the central district in every suburb, which provides great option visit place. As an example, people are tend to visit shopping malls for fun, get together, entertainments and more. Thus, shopping malls are becoming very popular in terms of meeting place for innumerable reasons. In addition, many shopping malls always having huge discount sales every end of the month, which attract many customers those are going to local market and paying high price for the same item.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that shopping malls are extremely convenient, easy to access, and providing large set of item ranges to buy for consumers. Thus, it can be said that shopping malls are great development into today’s era.


----------



## mandeepsapal

parthvi said:


> Hi people, can you please review my today's essay?
> 
> Essay
> 
> Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. you opinion. good or bad?
> ————————————————————————————————-----------------
> A consumerism trend is growing drastically, and popularity of shopping malls is increasing because of ample of convenient and comfortable reasons. Some people believe that this boosting fever of shopping mall ruining the sales of small retailers in the open market while others argue that shopping malls are advance great development. The following paragraphs will analyse the inevitable reasons and examples, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Firstly, the conspicuous reason is that shopping malls are collection of small retailers at one place with having all facilities such as restaurants, entertainments, variety of item options available. Also, shopping malls are easy to access because it has huge free or minimal fee parking available, which makes customer or visitor’s visit far easy. For example, Westfield is a very popular shopping mall in all around Australia, which convey all these facilities at minimal effort and price as compared other shops.
> 
> Secondly, Shopping malls are located near to the central district in every suburb, which provides great option visit place. As an example, people are tend to visit shopping malls for fun, get together, entertainments and more. Thus, shopping malls are becoming very popular in terms of meeting place for innumerable reasons. In addition, many shopping malls always having huge discount sales every end of the month, which attract many customers those are going to local market and paying high price for the same item.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that shopping malls are extremely convenient, easy to access, and providing large set of item ranges to buy for consumers. Thus, it can be said that shopping malls are great development into today’s era.


Use of word like " conclusion and following paragraphs " can impact your written discourse in PTE.

Flow is good but wondering if you were able to write so many words in 20mins !!!  

Regards


----------



## tonypunny

Hi, Can you please share the resources?? Which test centre do you prefer in Bangalore?

Regards,

Tony



gd2015 said:


> Thanks. I just have the resources shared on the forum.
> Have you appeared for PTE earlier? Are those scores in the previous post your actual PTE scores?


----------



## geekslovenerds

*Recent describe image diagram*

Hi, guys. I got this question in describe image section in PTE I gave just a week back in Sydney, Australia. This diagram isn't exactly the same which appear in exam but it's nearly 90 % same.

I'm using this guy's account as he's my friend's friend 

http://www.1picture.xyz/images/2016/01/15/ac2797e1db159efc3ef04d24622885b7.jpg

Please write your responses as I think I only spoke two or three sentences instead of four and I don't think there's much to describe


----------



## Nick Spatula

Hi everyone..

like many of you guys I am studying in order to seat for the PTE test. I have read lot of pages so far and I have a couple of questions about the exam format.

1) In the writing section, looks like part 5 and 6 can be both "Write Essay" type. Did it happen to anyone to have two "Write Essay" in the same test? 

2) Since my hand writing is really really bad, could any test taker please explain with what exactly am I expected to take note? is it a marker or a normal pen? 

Thank you


----------



## trinkasharma

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> like many of you guys I am studying in order to seat for the PTE test. I have read lot of pages so far and I have a couple of questions about the exam format.
> 
> 1) In the writing section, looks like part 5 and 6 can be both "Write Essay" type. Did it happen to anyone to have two "Write Essay" in the same test?
> 
> 2) Since my hand writing is really really bad, could any test taker please explain with what exactly am I expected to take note? is it a marker or a normal pen?
> 
> Thank you


I got two essays.

The pen looks like this. http://www.iatlei.com/picture/2Pen/Permanent Marker/Faber-Castell Permanent marker F=06.jpg . It was not permanent though. The notebook was larger than A4, had 10 sheets and had grid pattern on it.


----------



## geekslovenerds

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> like many of you guys I am studying in order to seat for the PTE test. I have read lot of pages so far and I have a couple of questions about the exam format.
> 
> 1) In the writing section, looks like part 5 and 6 can be both "Write Essay" type. Did it happen to anyone to have two "Write Essay" in the same test?
> 
> 2) Since my hand writing is really really bad, could any test taker please explain with what exactly am I expected to take note? is it a marker or a normal pen?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, Nick. Exam format may change in first case. They already told that in official guide and practice tests. Regarding your questions:

1) Yes, it did happen to many people, i.e. - they got two essays instead of one.

2) In test center, most probably you would get notepad with marker. As your notes are not marked, so you could write in any way as long as you can understand it.

Regarding how to take notes, ask youtube.coom. There's one video which could help you - 



.

When taking notes, you have to be fast. Notes are always straight and to the point. You cannot write every word as it's impossible due to the speed with which tasks are dictated. Write only main points. Like for retell lecture, first write main topic, then write its first sub topic, write descriptions like dates, events, etc. and second sub topic and so on. You have to organize them and write response by taking cues from it.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Nick Spatula

Thank you guys, very useful !!


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you phz.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



phz said:


> rohit5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maxngo/every one,
> 
> Could you please explain this point in more detail. Do I need to stress any particular words or alphabets. Please let me know. I am getting very bad scores in speaking. Not sure where exactly need to improve. Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stress some words in a sentence in order to convey the meaning of the sentence.
> 
> 
> So for example, if I were to read the above sentence, words in bold would be the ones I put more stress on.
> 
> You need to *stress *some *words *in a *sentence *in order to convey the *meaning *of the sentence.
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamsanj

dreamsanj said:


> guys in and around bangalore. we can plan some time on weekend to get together for strategies sharing sessions on PTE. I have scored 65+ in all and I can help with some strategies. those who have scored 79+ can join in and give us valuable advice. I dont have a place finalised yet. but something convenient for all can be looked up. Please send me PM if you are interested and we can form a group.


continuing the plan.

I would be available near victoria garden (opposite chinnaswamy cricket stadium). Near the king george statue. Please plan to reach there before 11 AM. bring your laptop, tab with PTE materials. ( MUST HAVE: Kenny book) see you there. send me a PM with your numbers and I will send you text.

For those online. I am working on setting up multiple participant video call. my skype is open. please Send me PM. those who already have I have added you. send me a message there.


----------



## HasIrf

Big favour: anybody has any of the unused PTE Gold prep kit? Would be of great help if you could share the login details.


----------



## HasIrf

*Test centres affect the scoring?!*



Haychel said:


> I've always been confident with my speaking and I really didn't change my approach with test taking. I believe the test center didn't score me fairly, so I changed the center and I finally got a better score.


Oh! thats a news to me.. Do the test centres really affect the scores though its a computer based test? Please let me know which is the most preferred centre in Bangalore, India. Or any in South India. I hv attempted thrice with no luck in achieving 79+ each. Losing 2-3 marks in either of the sections.


----------



## parthvi

maxngo said:


> Congratulations everyone.


Thanks a lot @Maxngo, Your writing essay template worked for me. I have taken mock test-B today, primarily evaluate my writing & reading score, and I am ended up with 67 and 47 respectively. 

I am now very disappointed and demotivated with my reading score  

Anyways, just wanted to say thank you for writing advises.


----------



## Live to Drive

In all the tasks related to "fill in the blanks", if an option is chosen, it can be changed during the same question?


----------



## inquel112

Live to Drive said:


> In all the tasks related to "fill in the blanks", if an option is chosen, it can be changed during the same question?


yeh just swap or drag it out again


----------



## Live to Drive

inquel112 said:


> yeh just swap or drag it out again



I'm a bit skeptical about this issue, since I read somewhere that in one of the similar task, there is no possibility of changing the option once selected. :confused2:


----------



## Live to Drive

trinkasharma said:


> I used TAB key to move the cursor.
> I guess there will be a negative marking in highlight words else someone will click the entire paragraph word by word.


thank you for the info


----------



## phz

Live to Drive said:


> I'm a bit skeptical about this issue, since I read somewhere that in one of the similar task, there is no possibility of changing the option once selected. :confused2:


You can change it as many time as you like before clicking next


----------



## Live to Drive

phz said:


> You can change it as many time as you like before clicking next


Thank you.


----------



## mandeepsapal

ramarun25 said:


> Can someone share your feedback on my mock test scores.. its pathetic and my exams are due on 20th Jan
> 
> L-60, R-52, S-48, W-68
> 
> Speaking was horrible as the score shows.. Reading was terrifying.... last 3 mins... i completed 3 passages. fill in the blanks with options given....
> 
> After seeing this score, I totally forgot what i did in Listening and Writing...
> 
> Horrible experience... Please advise. I need 65 in all sections..


Pls don't go by the results of PTE Gold or silver pack...
Concentrate on your weak areas and prioritise the high scoring sections


----------



## Bégin

Hi guys! I want to say thank you to everyone on this forum. Information here is extremely useful, and it helped me to understand many difficult parts of the exam. Now I have a problem with getting 79 in writing section although my Enabling Skills are quite high. Can you help me to understand why I got only 77 in writing? I have seen many of you got more than 79 in writing even with lower Enabling Skills. How can I improve my wtiring score? Thank you very much in advance. 

My scores from the most recent exam:

Overall Score: 79

Communicative Skills 

Listening 82 
Reading 83 
Speaking 81 
Writing 77 

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 76
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 90


----------



## sultan_azam

Bégin said:


> Hi guys! I want to say thank you to everyone on this forum. Information here is extremely useful, and it helped me to understand many difficult parts of the exam. Now I have a problem with getting 79 in writing section although my Enabling Skills are quite high. Can you help me to understand why I got only 77 in writing? I have seen many of you got more than 79 in writing even with lower Enabling Skills. How can I improve my wtiring score? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> My scores from the most recent exam:
> 
> Overall Score: 79
> 
> Communicative Skills Enabling Skills
> 
> 
> Listening 82 Grammar 90
> Reading 83 Oral Fluency 90
> Speaking 81 Pronunciation 78
> Writing 77 Spelling 76
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 90



ohhh. you missed by 2 marks in writing, as your score suggests, improving your spelling and vocabulary will help you surely..


----------



## Bégin

sultan_azam said:


> ohhh. you missed by 2 marks in writing, as your score suggests, improving your spelling and vocabulary will help you surely..


Thank you very much for your advice


----------



## trinkasharma

Bégin said:


> Hi guys! I want to say thank you to everyone on this forum. Information here is extremely useful, and it helped me to understand many difficult parts of the exam. Now I have a problem with getting 79 in writing section although my Enabling Skills are quite high. Can you help me to understand why I got only 77 in writing? I have seen many of you got more than 79 in writing even with lower Enabling Skills. How can I improve my wtiring score? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> My scores from the most recent exam:
> 
> Overall Score: 79
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 83
> Speaking 81
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 76
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 90


Judging your scores, you need to be careful with Spelling and Pronunciation.


----------



## Live to Drive

In essay writing and summarizing paragraph, can we write more than 250 and 50 words respectively?


----------



## trinkasharma

Live to Drive said:


> In essay writing and summarizing paragraph, can we write more than 250 and 50 words respectively?


Essays says 200-300 words. Writing summary is AFAIR 30-70.


----------



## Live to Drive

trinkasharma said:


> Essays says 200-300 words. Writing summary is AFAIR 30-70.


Generally, my word count is 280 for essay and 57 for summary, hope this does not have a negative impact.


----------



## Bégin

trinkasharma said:


> Judging your scores, you need to be careful with Spelling and Pronunciation.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Everett27

I have just received my PTE result for the 8th attempt, and it is still a disappointment... failing in getting 79 for listening... 

This is my latest result:

L/R/S/W - 76/82/88/79
G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/72/81/88/90/90

I am going to give my last try after two weeks, and hopefully someone can guide me in the listening part. Thanks!!


----------



## funnybond4u

Everett27 said:


> I have just received my PTE result for the 8th attempt, and it is still a disappointment... failing in getting 79 for listening...
> 
> This is my latest result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/82/88/79
> G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/72/81/88/90/90
> 
> I am going to give my last try after two weeks, and hopefully someone can guide me in the listening part. Thanks!!


Appreciate your dedication and patience. Best of luck!


----------



## ausbanerj

*Can I select best of all*

Hi All,

If I give PTE A exam multiple times, can I consider best of all exams as a proof of my English Test to DIBP during my EOI submission or it should always be the latest one. Which means all my previous scores are invalid and latest one is valid.

Please clarify.:confused2:


----------



## trinkasharma

ausbanerj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I give PTE A exam multiple times, can I consider best of all exams as a proof of my English Test to DIBP during my EOI submission or it should always be the latest one. Which means all my previous scores are invalid and latest one is valid.
> 
> Please clarify.:confused2:


You can submit any result that is not expired.


----------



## ausbanerj

*Thank you*



trinkasharma said:


> You can submit any result that is not expired.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## ausbanerj

*PTE A score - chances*

My first attempt was -

Listening - 75
Reading - 71
Speaking - 80
Writing - 76

==========

Well necessary to mention my spelling score was 19 

Not sure should I re-take the exam. Really need suggestion and inputs for possibilities of better score.


----------



## sultan_azam

Live to Drive said:


> Generally, my word count is 280 for essay and 57 for summary, hope this does not have a negative impact.


yes.. it wont have any negative impact as it is within the prescribed word limit

word limit for essay - 200 to 300 words
word limit for writing section summary - 5 to 75 words
word limit for listening section summary - 50 to 70 words


----------



## sultan_azam

ausbanerj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I give PTE A exam multiple times, can I consider best of all exams as a proof of my English Test to DIBP during my EOI submission or it should always be the latest one. Which means all my previous scores are invalid and latest one is valid.
> 
> Please clarify.:confused2:


yes you can submit your best score in EOI, provided the score is valid at the time of invitation.

All scores are valid 2 years from date of issue


----------



## sultan_azam

Everett27 said:


> I have just received my PTE result for the 8th attempt, and it is still a disappointment... failing in getting 79 for listening...
> 
> This is my latest result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/82/88/79
> G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/72/81/88/90/90
> 
> I am going to give my last try after two weeks, and hopefully someone can guide me in the listening part. Thanks!!


First of all i appreciate your patience and dedication.

you may be doing but i suggest to improve your listening ability by watching good news channel or some good english stuff on youtibe etc...


for further queries send me a private message, your private messaging will be activated after you have posted 5 genuine post on expat forums


----------



## sultan_azam

ausbanerj said:


> My first attempt was -
> 
> Listening - 75
> Reading - 71
> Speaking - 80
> Writing - 76
> 
> ==========
> 
> Well necessary to mention my spelling score was 19
> 
> Not sure should I re-take the exam. Really need suggestion and inputs for possibilities of better score.


Re-Taking the exam depends on you,
why you need 79, 
what is the reason for taking PTE,
cant it be managed with 65

think over, i got 65 and i went ahead with that...

All the best


----------



## phz

Everett27 said:


> I have just received my PTE result for the 8th attempt, and it is still a disappointment... failing in getting 79 for listening...
> 
> This is my latest result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/82/88/79
> G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/72/81/88/90/90
> 
> I am going to give my last try after two weeks, and hopefully someone can guide me in the listening part. Thanks!!


Hi 

Do you know what you're lacking in Listening section?


----------



## phz

Bégin said:


> Hi guys! I want to say thank you to everyone on this forum. Information here is extremely useful, and it helped me to understand many difficult parts of the exam. Now I have a problem with getting 79 in writing section although my Enabling Skills are quite high. Can you help me to understand why I got only 77 in writing? I have seen many of you got more than 79 in writing even with lower Enabling Skills. How can I improve my wtiring score? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> My scores from the most recent exam:
> 
> Overall Score: 79
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 83
> Speaking 81
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 76
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 90



Hi 

I suspect the low writing score you received is not so much because of your enabling score, but because you haven't answer the question really well in the writing section.

I say this because my Grammar was 81, Spelling 70 something, but I scored 90 in writing. I think it means enabling skills don't play a huge part in determine your writing score. They are the skills to enable the computer to understand you. So high enabling skills mean that the computer can understand you just fine, you've used correct grammar and you have wide range of vocabulary, but low writing score indicates that the answers you provide in the writing section are not regarded by the computer as high quality. 

Questions that contribute largely to your writing score are : 
Summarise written text (partially)
Summarise spoken text (partially )
Write essay 
Write from dictation (partially)

Simply working on these enabling skills may not be sufficient. I suggest you to improve your summary writing to make sure you cover the main points in the summary type of questions and also in write essay make sure you answer all parts of the questions clearly and straight to the point.


----------



## trinkasharma

ausbanerj said:


> My first attempt was -
> 
> Listening - 75
> Reading - 71
> Speaking - 80
> Writing - 76
> 
> ==========
> 
> Well necessary to mention my spelling score was 19
> 
> Not sure should I re-take the exam. Really need suggestion and inputs for possibilities of better score.


If you retake the exam then try this:

Write a thin essay but with all the sections. Just make it cross 200 words (Say 220 ). Stop writing your essay at the 15 min mark and spend the these 5 minutes in correcting the spellings. Your writing will cross 79 marks.


----------



## sultan_azam

trinkasharma said:


> If you retake the exam then try this:
> 
> Write a thin essay but with all the sections. Just make it cross 200 words (Say 220 ). Stop writing your essay at the 15 min mark and spend the these 5 minutes in correcting the spellings. Your writing will cross 79 marks.


are you serious about it ??

all the best


----------



## trinkasharma

sultan_azam said:


> are you serious about it ??
> 
> all the best


100%. I said to write a thin essay but still cross 200.

You can cover all sections like hook, introduction, examples and conclusion in 220 words.


----------



## Bégin

phz said:


> Hi
> 
> I suspect the low writing score you received is not so much because of your enabling score, but because you haven't answer the question really well in the writing section.
> 
> I say this because my Grammar was 81, Spelling 70 something, but I scored 90 in writing. I think it means enabling skills don't play a huge part in determine your writing score. They are the skills to enable the computer to understand you. So high enabling skills mean that the computer can understand you just fine, you've used correct grammar and you have wide range of vocabulary, but low writing score indicates that the answers you provide in the writing section are not regarded by the computer as high quality.
> 
> Questions that contribute largely to your writing score are :
> Summarise written text (partially)
> Summarise spoken text (partially )
> Write essay
> Write from dictation (partially)
> 
> Simply working on these enabling skills may not be sufficient. I suggest you to improve your summary writing to make sure you cover the main points in the summary type of questions and also in write essay make sure you answer all parts of the questions clearly and straight to the point.


Thank you very much for such detailed advice. I will try to improve the quality of my writing. I do have difficulties with Summarise spoken text, so I really need to work on this task.


----------



## Live to Drive

sultan_azam said:


> yes.. it wont have any negative impact as it is within the prescribed word limit
> 
> word limit for essay - 200 to 300 words
> word limit for writing section summary - 5 to 75 words
> word limit for listening section summary - 50 to 70 words


Thank you for the info. 

Anyone here has prepared for the "intro" section beginning the test and can share please?


----------



## TrueExpat

*Failed in reading again ...*

Guys, 

I have lost in reading again with 64 marks, where as I got 75+ in all the other modules, this is happening 4th time for me. .. 

Anyone having idea ,,. please help !!! 

As always thanks ... again


----------



## Yogi4Aus

TrueExpat said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost in reading again with 64 marks, where as I got 75+ in all the other modules, this is happening 4th time for me. ..
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having idea ,,. please help !!!
> 
> 
> 
> As always thanks ... again



Since u have appeared for 4th time 
I don't know if u have tried it

Always practice sample papers with time
32 mins should be your target 

To improve your speed 
Read lot of newspaper 
Write on your computer notepad after reading from newspaper 
This way you will improve your speed and understand difficult sentences quicker 

If u think u sometimes need to read same sentence twice thrice to understand
Better read loud 
This will help u understand in first go and save lot of time
In MC paragraphs


----------



## phz

Bégin said:


> Thank you very much for such detailed advice. I will try to improve the quality of my writing. I do have difficulties with Summarise spoken text, so I really need to work on this task.


You're very welcome ! 

I noticed that you have scored really well in speaking. May I ask if you could share your experience in the speaking section, especially Describe Image and Retell lecture?


----------



## Live to Drive

What can be treated as the correct answer for below question (answer short question): 
If someone lives in an urban area, where do they live? 
(a) city 
(b) a city


----------



## trinkasharma

Live to Drive said:


> What can be treated as the correct answer for below question (answer short question):
> If someone lives in an urban area, where do they live?
> (a) city
> (b) a city



I would say "A city".


----------



## Live to Drive

trinkasharma said:


> I would say "A city".


Yeah, that sounds more logical but as per some members here, "the computer checks for the right word", I guess option (a) would also suffice.


----------



## phz

Live to Drive said:


> Yeah, that sounds more logical but as per some members here, "the computer checks for the right word", I guess option (a) would also suffice.


Both are correct answers. 

You can check out the official score guide which explains in detail how each item is scored.


----------



## Bégin

phz said:


> You're very welcome !
> 
> I noticed that you have scored really well in speaking. May I ask if you could share your experience in the speaking section, especially Describe Image and Retell lecture?


In the speaking section I try to speak with the same speed as in the Read aloud. In my first exam, my problem was that I spoke too softly and as a result my Pronunciation score was very low, which reduced my speaking to 67. In my last three exams I tried to speak loudly with more confidence; this increased my Pronuciation score and in all three exams my Speaking was above 79. 

As for Describe Image and Retell Lecture, I believe the content is not as important as the way you speak. I am sure I do not describe all parts of graphs in detail, and I often do not understand the main points of the lecture. I would say that Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is much more important than content. All I do is just speaking with great confidence even when I do not understand the graph or lecture.


----------



## phz

Live to Drive said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Anyone here has prepared for the "intro" section beginning the test and can share please?


It's just a simple self-introduction. If you're not doing this for study, you can just say : 

My name is xxx, I am from xxx and currently living in xxx, I am not planning for any further study because I graduated from xxx / currently study xxx .. I am taking PTE academic test because it is required for obtaining a visa/ permanent residency etc... This test was recommended to me by xxx because it is not only easy to book, but also offer fast results... 

easily 30 seconds.


----------



## inquel112

Bégin said:


> In the speaking section I try to speak with the same speed as in the Read aloud. In my first exam, my problem was that I spoke too softly and as a result my Pronunciation score was very low, which reduced my speaking to 67. In my last three exams I tried to speak loudly with more confidence; this increased my Pronuciation score and in all three exams my Speaking was above 79.
> 
> As for Describe Image and Retell Lecture, I believe the content is not as important as the way you speak. I am sure I do not describe all parts of graphs in detail, and I often do not understand the main points of the lecture. I would say that Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is much more important than content. All I do is just speaking with great confidence even when I do not understand the graph or lecture.


Thanks Begin, I was also shocked by my low speaking and wondered if low voice was the cause. Your tip makes the next one more hopeful!


----------



## phz

Bégin said:


> In the speaking section I try to speak with the same speed as in the Read aloud. In my first exam, my problem was that I spoke too softly and as a result my Pronunciation score was very low, which reduced my speaking to 67. In my last three exams I tried to speak loudly with more confidence; this increased my Pronuciation score and in all three exams my Speaking was above 79.
> 
> As for Describe Image and Retell Lecture, I believe the content is not as important as the way you speak. I am sure I do not describe all parts of graphs in detail, and I often do not understand the main points of the lecture. I would say that Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is much more important than content. All I do is just speaking with great confidence even when I do not understand the graph or lecture.



I think I have a problem of a soft voice and not able to speak confidently when I don't know what to say. My fluency was 70 something and pronunciation was 60 something. I think I need to work on that to push my speaking to 79+ 

Thank you for the advise !


----------



## l0nglive

I have achieved 80+ each. This brings me to 70 points. It's going to take forever as accountants are invited just 50 each round


----------



## Live to Drive

phz said:


> It's just a simple self-introduction. If you're not doing this for study, you can just say :
> 
> My name is xxx, I am from xxx and currently living in xxx, I am not planning for any further study because I graduated from xxx / currently study xxx .. I am taking PTE academic test because it is required for obtaining a visa/ permanent residency etc... This test was recommended to me by xxx because it is not only easy to book, but also offer fast results...
> 
> easily 30 seconds.


Thank you.


----------



## glenseo

l0nglive said:


> I have achieved 80+ each. This brings me to 70 points. It's going to take forever as accountants are invited just 50 each round



how do you know that only 50 accountants are invited each round?


----------



## phz

glenseo said:


> how do you know that only 50 accountants are invited each round?


It's not 50 each round, but the number has been low. 

Skill select publishes the numbers of invitations each round. Information can be found here SkillSelect


----------



## Everett27

sultan_azam said:


> First of all i appreciate your patience and dedication.
> 
> you may be doing but i suggest to improve your listening ability by watching good news channel or some good english stuff on youtibe etc...
> 
> 
> for further queries send me a private message, your private messaging will be activated after you have posted 5 genuine post on expat forums


Thanks for the advice. I start to listen to Australia radio and watch CNN news, hopefully they can help on my listening part.


----------



## Everett27

phz said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know what you're lacking in Listening section?


Seriously, I have no clue about it...
I am trying to improve my general listening skill now


----------



## piusford

Bégin said:


> In the speaking section I try to speak with the same speed as in the Read aloud. In my first exam, my problem was that I spoke too softly and as a result my Pronunciation score was very low, which reduced my speaking to 67. In my last three exams I tried to speak loudly with more confidence; this increased my Pronuciation score and in all three exams my Speaking was above 79.
> 
> As for Describe Image and Retell Lecture, I believe the content is not as important as the way you speak. I am sure I do not describe all parts of graphs in detail, and I often do not understand the main points of the lecture. I would say that Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is much more important than content. All I do is just speaking with great confidence even when I do not understand the graph or lecture.


Please, can you give an example of how you start retell lecture question?


----------



## raseen1978

*PTE Scam*

PTE is taking you all a ride thru a black hole, the transparency is nil, computers take stupid decision in speaking whatever you do marvelous to pass it.


----------



## Bégin

piusford said:


> Please, can you give an example of how you start retell lecture question?


I just say somethig like "The lecture is about...(topic of the lecture)" or "The lecturer was talking about...(topic of the lecture)" and than try to mention all the information according to my notes in my own words.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

geekslovenerds said:


> Hi, guys. I got this question in describe image section in PTE I gave just a week back in Sydney, Australia. This diagram isn't exactly the same which appear in exam but it's nearly 90 % same.
> 
> I'm using this guy's account as he's my friend's friend
> 
> http://www.1picture.xyz/images/2016/01/15/ac2797e1db159efc3ef04d24622885b7.jpg
> 
> Please write your responses as I think I only spoke two or three sentences instead of four and I don't think there's much to describe


Interesting.


----------



## sultan_azam

piusford said:


> Please, can you give an example of how you start retell lecture question?


Before starting your test, write on your erasable notepad these three lines
1. The speaker highlights
2. The professor throws light on
3. The lecturer focuses on


----------



## tartee

Anyone here retake the PTE and get better score? I took PTE for very first time in 14 Nov. Got Result with W-83, R-82, L-80, S-77. I know where I am lack of with. It was for describe image and re-tell lecture. I tried to find strategy on that part and am going to re take on coming feb 11. Anyone have experience with improve result after retaking?


----------



## Piscesdreamer

I missed 3 dictation question in the end of the listening test. Do u guys know how much does it worth?
Thx


----------



## HasIrf

*Pls respond*



HasIrf said:


> Oh! thats a news to me.. Do the test centres really affect the scores though its a computer based test? Please let me know which is the most preferred centre in Bangalore, India. Or any in South India. I hv attempted thrice with no luck in achieving 79+ each. Losing 2-3 marks in either of the sections.


Hi Friends, Please respond so that I can choose a lenient test centre if there any.


----------



## phz

tartee said:


> Anyone here retake the PTE and get better score? I took PTE for very first time in 14 Nov. Got Result with W-83, R-82, L-80, S-77. I know where I am lack of with. It was for describe image and re-tell lecture. I tried to find strategy on that part and am going to re take on coming feb 11. Anyone have experience with improve result after retaking?


I am retaking the test too and I notice many people on this thread had reported improved result after practice .


----------



## funnybond4u

HasIrf said:


> Hi Friends, Please respond so that I can choose a lenient test centre if there any.


Changing the center has changed scores for many in this forum. I have given my exam in Hyderabad at Pearson center. Perform a search for best Bangalore centre in this forum.


----------



## Swagata

Hi Everyone!

I am planning to appear for PTE from Bangalore, India and just have started my research about the test format and content. Have anyone here, taken the "Scored Practice Test" packages available on their official site? Are they helpful? If would be great if anyone can direct me to any useful website where I can get some materials to get started and to practice.

Thanks!


----------



## trinkasharma

Rab nawaz said:


> Would u like to explain this "Trinksharma"
> 
> Consistent got 64 in reading 5 times, while doing sixth attempt got 64 in writing.
> 
> Last attempt
> 
> L 90 S90 R71 W64
> 
> My typing speed is 65+ wpm, i can easily type 240 words in 8 minutes. What u think i havnt done prof-reading in exam. I dont wana hurt someone but thats what happened to me, after these experiences i cant suggest PTE for anyone who is struggling for 1marks or Even 0.00005.


No idea on what you have been doing.


----------



## dreamsanj

HasIrf said:


> Hi Friends, Please respond so that I can choose a lenient test centre if there any.


Choose chopra's in bangalore. its has 6 capacity than Pearson 9 seats. on weekday the strength is smaller there.


----------



## trinkasharma

Chopras is very close to Pearson in Bangalore. But Chopra has one very rude staff.

Be prepared!


----------



## nidi

You mentioned that using words like "conclusion" impact written discourse. Was wondering if it will take written discourse score up or down?


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys, 

Can someone please share some vocabulary useful in writing sections?

thanks


----------



## nidi

Bégin said:


> In the speaking section I try to speak with the same speed as in the Read aloud. In my first exam, my problem was that I spoke too softly and as a result my Pronunciation score was very low, which reduced my speaking to 67. In my last three exams I tried to speak loudly with more confidence; this increased my Pronuciation score and in all three exams my Speaking was above 79.
> 
> As for Describe Image and Retell Lecture, I believe the content is not as important as the way you speak. I am sure I do not describe all parts of graphs in detail, and I often do not understand the main points of the lecture. I would say that Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is much more important than content. All I do is just speaking with great confidence even when I do not understand the graph or lecture.


Could you please share a sample audio? This would give us all a fair idea about speed and volume.


----------



## davidk59

Piscesdreamer said:


> I missed 3 dictation question in the end of the listening test. Do u guys know how much does it worth?
> Thx



As far as I know, it's worth a lot and directly affects both your listening and writing. According to the Pte score guide, it's worth one point each word. 

It happened to me once when I couldn't properly write a full sentence for two out of 4 questions, my writing was down to 81 and listening was 78 although I believe I did well throughout the test. Remember to leave enough time for this part (you should not spend too much time on multiple choice questions, just pick what you feel right and move on to ensure you have enough time for this important part.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Piscesdreamer

davidk59 said:


> As far as I know, it's worth a lot and directly affects both your listening and writing. According to the Pte score guide, it's worth one point each word.
> 
> It happened to me once when I couldn't properly write a full sentence for two out of 4 questions, my writing was down to 81 and listening was 78 although I believe I did well throughout the test. Remember to leave enough time for this part (you should not spend too much time on multiple choice questions, just pick what you feel right and move on to ensure you have enough time for this important part.
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your reply. Did you still manage to get such a good score in listening and writing after missing 2 questions?


----------



## raseen1978

*PTE Scam*

There are Wolf in sheep's clothing - there are lot of PTE representatives who try to market PTE, actually its damn difficult than IELTS.:juggle:


----------



## trinkasharma

raseen1978 said:


> There are Wolf in sheep's clothing - there are lot of PTE representatives who try to market PTE, actually its damn difficult than IELTS.:juggle:


Thanks for alerting us!


----------



## davidk59

Piscesdreamer said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did you still manage to get such a good score in listening and writing after missing 2 questions?


Yes the first time I did well on writing from dictation, I got 81 listening and 87 writing, but the second time I did poorly in it I got 78 listening and 81 writing. Basically, it affects your listening and then will impact your writing. 

Even if you have done well in writing initially, you will not get a good score if you missed too many words for writing from dictation. So, please leave enough time and consider it as a core of both your listening and writing!


----------



## modipal

*Taking The Exam*

i want to apply for the exam but i think i'm not well prepared for it yet , does anyone took the exam and got high score help me to achieve a high score ?


----------



## rahulraju2008

raseen1978 said:


> There are Wolf in sheep's clothing - there are lot of PTE representatives who try to market PTE, actually its damn difficult than IELTS.:juggle:


Folks, please don't go to the exam hall with the impression that PTE is very simple. Its not! But as with any exam you get better with practice and would be able to manage your time better. In my opinion, speaking in PTE is much harder compared to IELTS.


----------



## gajanayake

Hi Guys,

Thought to share my experience with PTE. I'm targeting for 79+ and following is my journey so far. Just booked my next exam (3rd attempt) on 23rd Feb. Hope I can accomplish my target  . And special thank to all the guys who shared their experience and valuable tips on PTE-A. As I got 84 in speaking, I think I'm eligible to give some advice on speaking 

1. Oral fluency is way more important than content.
2. You can (should) click next in Read aloud, Repeat sentence and Answer short question. 
3. Don't consume much time on Fill in the blanks in reading section (This is where I messed up this time)

ITELT 1st Attempt : L 9/ R 8 / S 7 / W 5.5
PTE-A 1st Attempt : L 60 / R 77 / S 59 / W 63
PTE-A 1st Attempt : L 74 / R 69 / S 87 / W 77

Regards
MG


----------



## DeepaliVohra

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought to share my experience with PTE. I'm targeting for 79+ and following is my journey so far. Just booked my next exam (3rd attempt) on 23rd Feb. Hope I can accomplish my target  . And special thank to all the guys who shared their experience and valuable tips on PTE-A. As I got 84 in speaking, I think I'm eligible to give some advice on speaking
> 
> 1. Oral fluency is way more important than content.
> 2. You can (should) click next in Read aloud, Repeat sentence and Answer short question.
> 3. Don't consume much time on Fill in the blanks in reading section (This is where I messed up this time)
> 
> ITELT 1st Attempt : L 9/ R 8 / S 7 / W 5.5
> PTE-A 1st Attempt : L 60 / R 77 / S 59 / W 63
> PTE-A 1st Attempt : L 74 / R 69 / S 87 / W 77
> 
> Regards
> MG


All the best


----------



## Rab nawaz

raseen1978 said:


> There are Wolf in sheep's clothing - there are lot of PTE representatives who try to market PTE, actually its damn difficult than IELTS.:juggle:


Thats what we called professional business where u never use the word NO but keep hanging the customers in the air. In the same way PTE is playing smart games named as 1 or 2 marks difference.


----------



## Rab nawaz

trinkasharma said:


> No idea on what you have been doing.



Am doing everything in the right direction but they are doing this on purpose. In all previous 5 attempts i was scoring 65+ in writing easily. As soon i got 68 in reading they have me 64 in writing. I cannot believe in that how it is possible when i have done the essay properly by following the structure and my garramar, spelling, and written discourse are 70+ As well.


----------



## trinkasharma

Rab nawaz said:


> Am doing everything in the right direction but they are doing this on purpose. In all previous 5 attempts i was scoring 65+ in writing easily. As soon i got 68 in reading they have me 64 in writing. I cannot believe in that how it is possible when i have done the essay properly by following the structure and my garramar, spelling, and written discourse are 70+ As well.


Good for you!


----------



## rksundaram76

Dear All,

After failing 4 frustrating attempts in IELTS, I have tried PTE exam. Below are my detailed scores in my last 2 PTE attempts. I need 79+ in all 4 components.

Attempt - 1
------------
Overall Score: 61

Communicative Skills
---------------------
Listening	61
Reading 62
Speaking	73
Writing 61

Enabling Skills
---------------------
Grammar 53
Oral Fluency 60
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 48
Vocabulary 71
Written Discourse	57

Attempt - 2
------------
Overall Score: 64

Communicative Skills
---------------------
Listening	63
Reading 64
Speaking	70
Writing 63

Enabling Skills
---------------------
Grammar 53
Oral Fluency 62
Pronunciation 58
Spelling 64
Vocabulary 63
Written Discourse	63


Below are the materials which i have used for my preparation.
1. PTE - software
2. Offline Practice Test
3. Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013.pdf
4. PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan).pdf
5. TCYonline

I have not tried PTE's SCORED PRACTICE TESTS/SILVER TEST PREPARATION KIT/GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT. 

With the above given enabling skills, Plesae suggest way, to improve my score and which of the areas i need to concentrate more.

Thanks
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## trinkasharma

@rksundaram76,

Poor grammar and spellings.


----------



## Live to Drive

*Urgent help required*

Guys, just came out of the exam and it has been very horrible experience. I was not able to appear for summarize text (two ques) and in last section left 3 ques in dictation due to time constraint. The main reason was the problem with faulty pens given to me inspite of my asking them two times, I was again given pens which did not write at all and I suffered. 

I have reported this to the center admin and he promised to escalate the issue since he witnessed and agreed the same as second time he gave me the pens however, I need to write to the customer care. 

Can anyone please help me in sharing the customer care email for instant action as I don't want to wait for the score to be out. 

PLEASE HELP 

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, just came out of the exam and it has been very horrible experience. I was not able to appear for summarize text (two ques) and in last section left 3 ques in dictation due to time constraint. The main reason was the problem with faulty pens given to me inspite of my asking them two times, I was again given pens which did not write at all and I suffered.
> 
> I have reported this to the center admin and he promised to escalate the issue since he witnessed and agreed the same as second time he gave me the pens however, I need to write to the customer care.
> 
> Can anyone please help me in sharing the customer care email for instant action as I don't want to wait for the score to be out.
> 
> PLEASE HELP
> 
> Thanks


Which centre is this?


----------



## Live to Drive

trinkasharma said:


> Which centre is this?


New Delhi


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, just came out of the exam and it has been very horrible experience. I was not able to appear for summarize text (two ques) and in last section left 3 ques in dictation due to time constraint. The main reason was the problem with faulty pens given to me inspite of my asking them two times, I was again given pens which did not write at all and I suffered.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reported this to the center admin and he promised to escalate the issue since he witnessed and agreed the same as second time he gave me the pens however, I need to write to the customer care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help me in sharing the customer care email for instant action as I don't want to wait for the score to be out.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



[email protected]

Do not worry 
You will get option to have refund/ or free exam
I have got one for same reason and on that very centre 

Centre is Yusuf Sarai ,Delhi
Ryt?
All faulty pens!!!


----------



## Live to Drive

Yogi4Aus said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Do not worry
> You will get option to have refund/ or free exam
> I have got one for same reason and on that very centre
> 
> Centre is Yusuf Sarai ,Delhi
> Ryt?
> All faulty pens!!!


Absolutely right and to top it, there is an instructor lady who was reluctant knowing very well what happened with me since she was also involved to offer me a new (faulty) set of pens for the first time I asked. 

I Fail to reckon why people extend such kind of attitude where a person's hard work, career and profession is involved. Thank god, it was the admin second time who gave me the pens knowing of the situation in the end and assured to help me. He also told me that they might compensate on the scores though I'm clueless on this aspect. :juggle:

Now, I will shoot the mail 

Thanks bro for sharing the email.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Live to Drive said:


> Absolutely right and to top it, there is an instructor lady who was reluctant knowing very well what happened with me since she was also involved to offer me a new (faulty) set of pens for the first time I asked. I Fail to reckon why people extend such kind of attitude where a person's hard work, career and profession is involved. Thank god, it was the admin second time who knew of the situation in the end and assured to help me. He also told me that they might compensate on the scores though I'm clueless on this aspect. :juggle:
> 
> Now, I will shoot the mail
> 
> Thanks bro for sharing the email.


bro,
they will not compensate on score,
i missed marginally coz of the same reason in speaking part,
i was not able to take notes in retell lecture!

At this Centre!
this lady will appear to be very strict ,in the beginning,at the time of instructions 
and will try her best that you dont report an incidence.

Make sure you mention your incidence number,while quoting a mail for this reason to pearson!


----------



## Live to Drive

Yogi4Aus said:


> bro,
> they will not compensate on score,
> i missed marginally coz of the same reason in speaking part,
> i was not able to take notes in retell lecture!
> 
> At this Centre!
> this lady will appear to be very strict ,in the beginning,at the time of instructions
> and will try her best that you dont report an incidence.
> 
> Make sure you mention your incidence number,while quoting a mail for this reason to pearson!


Thanks for the info. 

So, when earliest they can offer the test? Will they leave this decision to me or give the date directly? 

Which other center is better in Delhi by the way?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Live to Drive said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So, when earliest they can offer the test? Will they leave this decision to me or give the date directly?
> 
> Which other center is better in Delhi by the way?


They will send you link to check dates and choose!

there is just one other test centre "global opportunities " GK
but thats not any good either,considering noisy and small room

I would suggest book the same centre!


----------



## Live to Drive

Yogi4Aus said:


> They will send you link to check dates and choose!
> 
> there is just one other test centre "global opportunities " GK
> but thats not any good either,considering noisy and small room
> 
> I would suggest book the same centre!


Thank you. 

I have sent the mail. Now waiting for their response


----------



## sultan_azam

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, just came out of the exam and it has been very horrible experience. I was not able to appear for summarize text (two ques) and in last section left 3 ques in dictation due to time constraint. The main reason was the problem with faulty pens given to me inspite of my asking them two times, I was again given pens which did not write at all and I suffered.
> 
> I have reported this to the center admin and he promised to escalate the issue since he witnessed and agreed the same as second time he gave me the pens however, I need to write to the customer care.
> 
> Can anyone please help me in sharing the customer care email for instant action as I don't want to wait for the score to be out.
> 
> PLEASE HELP
> 
> Thanks


REST OF ASIA PACIFIC

Including India & China

Phone: +852 3077 4927

Email: [email protected]

Office Hours: Monday-Friday, 1:30 a.m.-6:00 p.m. India Standard Time; closed on local holidays.


----------



## davidk59

phz said:


> Yeah... I feel a bit sad... But I'll work harder and make sure I'll get it next time. I'm thinking of what I could do better next time.


Hey Phz

Which test centre did you go to on 13th Jan? and which test centre will you go to on 29th Jan?

I'm in Melbourne, so I'd like to get some ideas about test centres!


----------



## phz

davidk59 said:


> Hey Phz
> 
> Which test centre did you go to on 13th Jan? and which test centre will you go to on 29th Jan?
> 
> I'm in Melbourne, so I'd like to get some ideas about test centres!


I went to Clifftons Melbourne. There were 8 people in a room with me and the room was kinda small in my opinion, but I have nothing else to compare it to as it was my first ever PTE test. 

I have heard other people saying that in other test centers in Melbourne, there will be more or less same amount of people in one room but the rooms are smaller. So I have booked Clifftons again. Hope I have better a good choice.


----------



## davidk59

phz said:


> I went to Clifftons Melbourne. There were 8 people in a room with me and the room was kinda small in my opinion, but I have nothing else to compare it to as it was my first ever PTE test.
> 
> I have heard other people saying that in other test centers in Melbourne, there will be more or less same amount of people in one room but the rooms are smaller. So I have booked Clifftons again. Hope I have better a good choice.


Is there no test centre in WA? You have to travel so far and i think it's really costly to finish up everything lane:


----------



## Live to Drive

Guys, 
What does the status "taken-Scores reportable" means after giving the exam?


----------



## trinkasharma

davidk59 said:


> Is there no test centre in WA? You have to travel so far and i think it's really costly to finish up everything lane:


There are PTE Academic test centres in most capital cities in Australia. We test regularly in Adelaide, Brisbane, Melbourne, Perth, Sydney.


http://pearsonpte.com/english-test-in-australia/


We above means Pearson. I don't work for them


----------



## phz

davidk59 said:


> Is there no test centre in WA? You have to travel so far and i think it's really costly to finish up everything lane:


There is only one center and it is extremely popular. Seats are booked all the way to April ! So no I'm not going to wait till April ...


----------



## davidk59

phz said:


> There is only one center and it is extremely popular. Seats are booked all the way to April ! So no I'm not going to wait till April ...


Yes, I've had a look at it, you're right they are fully booked until March or April this year.

Can I ask you if you have to speak loudly in the test? I'm afraid that I will speak too softly that the software doesn't recognise my voice. One more question is that how did you position the microphone? Should it be a bit far from your mouth? Personally, I've used my built-in microphone for the scored practice tests.


----------



## phz

davidk59 said:


> Yes, I've had a look at it, you're right they are fully booked until March or April this year.
> 
> Can I ask you if you have to speak loudly in the test? I'm afraid that I will speak too softly that the software doesn't recognise my voice. One more question is that how did you position the microphone? Should it be a bit far from your mouth? Personally, I've used my built-in microphone for the scored practice tests.


I spoke probably just a little bit louder than my normal voice, but I suspect my voice was still too soft. Many people were very loud in the test room. 

I don't know if I had positioned the mic properly, but generally it shouldn't be too close to your mouth as they are usually very sensitive. I guess best way is to find a good position when testing the mic before the start of the exam. 

I also used my built-in microphone for the score practice tests. The quality of recording was very bad.


----------



## davidk59

phz said:


> I spoke probably just a little bit louder than my normal voice, but I suspect my voice was still too soft. Many people were very loud in the test room.
> 
> I don't know if I had positioned the mic properly, but generally it shouldn't be too close to your mouth as they are usually very sensitive. I guess best way is to find a good position when testing the mic before the start of the exam.
> 
> I also used my built-in microphone for the score practice tests. The quality of recording was very bad.


Thank you for your answer. I will just check the microphone to make sure I sound right. I don't wanna pay 300 dollars so many times just because of the poor quality of the recording!

I think about taking the PTE at the beginning of February.

What is your point breakdown for now? Mine is English 10, Age 25 (turning 25 next months so this will give me another 5 points to be 30 soon), Australian study 5, Degree 15 = 55 now, but will be 60 next month. I've applied for 190 NSW

Good luck with your exam


----------



## sjnanes

Hi 
Mates ...

I book my 2nd. PTE-A test on 9 Feb.

my 1st test.. I got 3 summary and 1 essay in writing section .

Is that same as my 1st test format or 2nd test will change the pattern in writing? . because some people posted in this forum. they got 2 essay writing in 2nd test .

seniors and test winners please advice me.

Thank you very much.


----------



## phz

sjnanes said:


> Hi
> Mates ...
> 
> I book my 2nd. PTE-A test on 9 Feb.
> 
> my 1st test.. I got 3 summary and 1 essay in writing section .
> 
> Is that same as my 1st test format or 2nd test will change the pattern in writing? . because some people posted in this forum. they got 2 essay writing in 2nd test .
> 
> seniors and test winners please advice me.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I think it's random, so you never know. Better be prepared for both !


----------



## veeraa

Be prepared for both... All the best.



sjnanes said:


> Hi
> Mates ...
> 
> I book my 2nd. PTE-A test on 9 Feb.
> 
> my 1st test.. I got 3 summary and 1 essay in writing section .
> 
> Is that same as my 1st test format or 2nd test will change the pattern in writing? . because some people posted in this forum. they got 2 essay writing in 2nd test .
> 
> seniors and test winners please advice me.
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## phz

davidk59 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I will just check the microphone to make sure I sound right. I don't wanna pay 300 dollars so many times just because of the poor quality of the recording!
> 
> I think about taking the PTE at the beginning of February.
> 
> What is your point breakdown for now? Mine is English 10, Age 25 (turning 25 next months so this will give me another 5 points to be 30 soon), Australian study 5, Degree 15 = 55 now, but will be 60 next month. I've applied for 190 NSW
> 
> Good luck with your exam


Thank you ! 

I think I have 5 more points than you on age, and I also have 5 points for community language as I am a NATTI certified interpretor. Good luck for your application!


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I think I have 5 more points than you on age, and I also have 5 points for community language as I am a NATTI certified interpretor. Good luck for your application!


Hi, I assume that your NAATI certificate is for Mandarin. How long did this take for you?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Kindly tell how to practice repeat sentence.


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> Hi, I assume that your NAATI certificate is for Mandarin. How long did this take for you?


Around 3 months of practice and luckily I passed on first attempt


----------



## Yogi4Aus

phz said:


> Around 3 months of practice and luckily I passed on first attempt



Hey 
QUERY is can anyone go for NAATI certification 
?Which all languages 
How long does it take. 
Fees etc?


----------



## parthvi

Hi, can anyone please review my essay here?
*
Essay: Time taken: 20 Min

The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?*
—————————————————————————————————————————
The mass media have started the era of information, communication and knowledge sharing with the globe. The influence of mass media suach as radio, newspaaper, television and many more has sharpen the people’s characters and opinions in many facets of life. Some poeple believe that invention in the mass media have greatly influenced today’s communities and societies while others argue that the mass media have plenty of adverse effects on the people’s mind. I am inclined to believe that the mass media have certainly inspired people in terms of thoughts and behaviour. In the following paragraphs, I will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.

Firstly, in the today’s time, people are watching, reading and listening television, newspaper and radio respectively in order to gain knowledge, information and news. Moreover, people are also learning many vital things from television, which is helpful for them to change their characters and habits. For example, American television show provides series of treatment on how to quit smoking and drugs addiction, and people are watching it, and trying to be addiction free.

Secondly, newspaper and radio provides various talk shows and articles on new research and development on ample of topics, which are exremely important to learn and implement in education or academics. As an example, research shown that University of Sydney recommends their students to read and listen newspaper and radio respectively in order to improve their academic assessments.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that it can be indeed say that the mass media has influenced our society in this fast growing technological time to improve our behavior and ideas. It is expected that the cognisance of fact and further, the government must establish the guidelines to easy access the mass media in every society.


----------



## ramarun25

Hi All, 

Today i took the PTE exam and it was a horrible experience. Simply because the questions were all related to Literature and History topics except of Essay writing topic. 

Well to give a brief of my test experience

Reading: I think I did well in the read aloud sentence with stressing on the syllable. (These were also related to history topics) 
Repeat Sentence: 

I couldnt repeat 2 sentence correctly, 8 I think I repeated correctly. 

Describe Image: I didnt do well... Mostly questions were related to Comparison bar charts. 
I got a video clipping and was asked tor repeat what I understood from the clipping. I did very well in that clipping. 

Retell lecture: Mostly topics were related to History of some ancient topics. My performance was bad. 

Answer Short question: I didnt know answer for one of the questions. I just answered... I dont know. 

I can remember about the essay topic....importance of written exam used for evaluating students performance. Do you agree or disagree.. give your ideas and supporting statement. 

I got only one essay writing.... 

Reading and Listening was pretty bad... 

Reading was horrible... I couldnt answer two questions,..... I ran out of time.... Last 2 questions missed... 

Summarize spoken test...Was pretty ok. Select missing word...and highlight incorrect words was excellent... I guess I did those two sections pretty well... 

Atlast all of my team mates finished the test 30 mins earlier I guess... meaning the test was completed in 2 hours and 30 minutes. 

Will I score 65 in all sections? I need to score no choice...


----------



## trinkasharma

ramarun25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Will I score 65 in all sections? I need to score no choice...


You should be able to know in next 48 hours.


----------



## TrueExpat

Yogi4Aus said:


> Since u have appeared for 4th time
> I don't know if u have tried it
> 
> Always practice sample papers with time
> 32 mins should be your target
> 
> To improve your speed
> Read lot of newspaper
> Write on your computer notepad after reading from newspaper
> This way you will improve your speed and understand difficult sentences quicker
> 
> If u think u sometimes need to read same sentence twice thrice to understand
> Better read loud
> This will help u understand in first go and save lot of time
> In MC paragraphs





Thanks Yogi for the tips... But this time, I was able to manage my time perfectly. And still I end up having same story in reading ... I couldn't understand why I am losing in reading again and again .. 

First attempt :- reading was 64 (lack of time management)
Second attempt :- reading was 60 (too much cautious)
third attempt :- reading was 69 (but lost in listening for the first time)
fourth attempt :- reading back to 64 (not sure what is going on wrong with reading)

Any tip on attempt reading part would be great ... Below are the enabling skills :-

Grammar = 78
Oral fluen = 76
Pronunciation = 57
Spelling = 66
Vacabulary = 60
Written discourse = 75

Did I lost in reading coz of the pronunciation part ? Please help in getting 65+ in reading .. 

As always thanks a lot ..!!!!!


----------



## Piscesdreamer

TrueExpat said:


> Thanks Yogi for the tips... But this time, I was able to manage my time perfectly. And still I end up having same story in reading ... I couldn't understand why I am losing in reading again and again ..
> 
> First attempt :- reading was 64 (lack of time management)
> Second attempt :- reading was 60 (too much cautious)
> third attempt :- reading was 69 (but lost in listening for the first time)
> fourth attempt :- reading back to 64 (not sure what is going on wrong with reading)
> 
> Any tip on attempt reading part would be great ... Below are the enabling skills :-
> 
> Grammar = 78
> Oral fluen = 76
> Pronunciation = 57
> Spelling = 66
> Vacabulary = 60
> Written discourse = 75
> 
> Did I lost in reading coz of the pronunciation part ? Please help in getting 65+ in reading ..
> 
> As always thanks a lot ..!!!!!


One of the trick I used is I just ticked only one option for multiple answers in stead of 2 or 3 answers to avoid the negative marking. 
I'm not sure this is applicable/helpful or not .. 

Even I had hard time managing time


----------



## TrueExpat

Hi ,Piscesdreamer ..

Thanks for the tips ... Infact even I tried once and I got 69 that time.. .. does that really work.? ?

How much you scored ?


----------



## Piscesdreamer

TrueExpat said:


> Hi ,Piscesdreamer ..
> 
> Thanks for the tips ... Infact even I tried once and I got 69 that time.. .. does that really work.? ?
> 
> How much you scored ?


I had test on 18th and still waiting for the result.


----------



## davidk59

Piscesdreamer said:


> I had test on 18th and still waiting for the result.


Still haven't got your results? I usually got mine within 48 hours after my test. However, just give them more time as they promise to deliver results within 5 business days. Good luck with your results.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Revt

Is PLT Clifton Sydney centre is good? Does it have private booth and good headphones? Do we get an option to check our headphones?

Please help.


----------



## eminemkh

You always have an option to check your headphone.

Clifton is good but just noisy.


----------



## Kasia89

To all Sydney test takers: Does anyone have an experience with Navitas? Is it less packed and noisy than Cliftons?

I would appreciate any opinions on this test centre, please!


----------



## inquel112

Kasia89 said:


> To all Sydney test takers: Does anyone have an experience with Navitas? Is it less packed and noisy than Cliftons?
> 
> I would appreciate any opinions on this test centre, please!


It's always the most fully-booked test centre in sydney so I think most people go to either Pearson or Clifton. Seeing your history OMG.. so close man.


----------



## Kasia89

inquel112 said:


> It's always the most fully-booked test centre in sydney so I think most people go to either Pearson or Clifton. Seeing your history OMG.. so close man.


That's true, that's why I have never had a chance to try it. I appeared 3 times at Cliftons and the latest attempt was at Pearson Professional. I liked Pearson's centre more than Cliftons, but now the date I wanted to pick is booked out there while available at Navitas - thus my question....

Haha I know it seems so close but further than ever to me ^^ another try another hope, though....

So anyone who tried Navitas - please let me know your opinion!


----------



## Piscesdreamer

davidk59 said:


> Still haven't got your results? I usually got mine within 48 hours after my test. However, just give them more time as they promise to deliver results within 5 business days. Good luck with your results.:fingerscrossed:


Ya still waiting for the result. It's been already 3 days


----------



## Piscesdreamer

Can anyone pls suggest which test Center is good in Melbourne ?


----------



## parthvi

Can anyone please tell about the Pearson Professional Center Sydney? How was the experiences?


----------



## davidk59

Piscesdreamer said:


> Can anyone pls suggest which test Center is good in Melbourne ?


I've tried Discover English both times, it was good and I was lucky to get a corner seat (I think corner seats have less interfere from noises). Next time, I will try either Pearson or RMIT. Which one have you been to?

I can say Discover English is good in my view!


----------



## ramarun25

Hi All, 

I got my PTE results for yesterday's exam i took and here it is 

L66 R55 S46 W75

I am poor at Speaking and I guess Reading, I couldn’t attend the last 2 questions due to “improper time” management. 

How could I improve the scores for speaking and reading. Please advise.


----------



## dreamsanj

ramarun25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PTE results for yesterday's exam i took and here it is
> 
> L66 R55 S46 W75
> 
> I am poor at Speaking and I guess Reading, I couldn’t attend the last 2 questions due to “improper time” management.
> 
> How could I improve the scores for speaking and reading. Please advise.


Hi ram

Book the next test after practice. I would say this with lot of confidence " This Forum helped me gain marks"

Revisit 300-600 pages. there are many who have given their strategies and tips to improve. you can be quick in skimming the pages and make a word page each with suggestion related to single test in single workbook. 
By doing all this, you would know what happend with you in the test and how could you better the next time. If you give up on this research then its only you who will be at the receiving end of these exams.

Please invest time in these forums and not money outside for training. You would be doing yourself a world of favor by sticking the strategies mentioned. Who knows you could get the perfect bulls eye next time.


----------



## dreamsanj

TrueExpat said:


> First attempt :- reading was 64 (lack of time management)
> Second attempt :- reading was 60 (too much cautious)
> third attempt :- reading was 69 (but lost in listening for the first time)
> fourth attempt :- reading back to 64 (not sure what is going on wrong with reading)
> 
> Any tip on attempt reading part would be great ... Below are the enabling skills :-
> 
> Grammar = 78
> Oral fluen = 76
> Pronunciation = 57
> Spelling = 66
> Vacabulary = 60
> Written discourse = 75
> 
> Did I lost in reading coz of the pronunciation part ? Please help in getting 65+ in reading ..
> 
> As always thanks a lot ..!!!!!


Hi true.
Well if you are consistently swinging around 64-65 then you need to relook at your strategy on reading. For the starter, Can you start reading simple story books so that you improve your reading speed. Its paramount for getting done faster.

reading correctly in the Read aloud is important. any addition or emission would affect your scores in reading. you should start visiting your favorite grammar book to understand the rules around some specific words.(what follows, however, otherwise )

look for collocation list and work on them. your understanding of that will boost your score in the fill in the blanks. there are lot pitfalls which people end up choosing because they lack understanding of basic word usage.
if you work on these you should be good


----------



## OnlyAustralia

dreamsanj said:


> Hi ram
> 
> Book the next test after practice. I would say this with lot of confidence " This Forum helped me gain marks"
> 
> Revisit 300-600 pages. there are many who have given their strategies and tips to improve. you can be quick in skimming the pages and make a word page each with suggestion related to single test in single workbook.
> By doing all this, you would know what happend with you in the test and how could you better the next time. If you give up on this research then its only you who will be at the receiving end of these exams.
> 
> Please invest time in these forums and not money outside for training. You would be doing yourself a world of favor by sticking the strategies mentioned. Who knows you could get the perfect bulls eye next time.




dreamsanj is right.


----------



## roni.patel

Could anyone please share latest essay topics for PTE-A ?


----------



## ramarun25

Hi All, 

Does Pearson conducts test on Saturday? I think that will boost my score as well… I cant afford to take leave next time from my work. 

I checked at the test center yesterday, they say follow the online booking system. Is there a way to schedule the test on Saturday?

Any suggestions?


----------



## dreamsanj

It depends on the city you are writing. in Bangalore mostly sat is overbooked. hence it goes off first.
But truely depends on the city that you are giving. Its the income for them. Its left to the center if they want to have a exam on sat or not. 

Some centers got greedy by seeing the response and had 3 session in a day and some months that got pushed to 4 sessions a day.


----------



## Toshee

Complete PTE related stuff....

For all PTE aspirants...crak off PTE


----------



## theskyisalive

parthvi said:


> Hi, can anyone please review my essay here?
> *
> Essay: Time taken: 20 Min
> 
> The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?*
> —————————————————————————————————————————
> The mass media have started the era of information, communication and knowledge sharing with the globe. The influence of mass media suach as radio, newspaaper, television and many more has sharpen the people’s characters and opinions in many facets of life. Some poeple believe that invention in the mass media have greatly influenced today’s communities and societies while others argue that the mass media have plenty of adverse effects on the people’s mind. I am inclined to believe that the mass media have certainly inspired people in terms of thoughts and behaviour. In the following paragraphs, I will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Firstly, in the today’s time, people are watching, reading and listening television, newspaper and radio respectively in order to gain knowledge, information and news. Moreover, people are also learning many vital things from television, which is helpful for them to change their characters and habits. For example, American television show provides series of treatment on how to quit smoking and drugs addiction, and people are watching it, and trying to be addiction free.
> 
> Secondly, newspaper and radio provides various talk shows and articles on new research and development on ample of topics, which are exremely important to learn and implement in education or academics. As an example, research shown that University of Sydney recommends their students to read and listen newspaper and radio respectively in order to improve their academic assessments.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that it can be indeed say that the mass media has influenced our society in this fast growing technological time to improve our behavior and ideas. It is expected that the cognisance of fact and further, the government must establish the guidelines to easy access the mass media in every society.


2 issues:
1. spelling mistakes that can totally be avoided and save 5-10 marks
2. some sentence structures are not proper. The strategy that will work for you is using simpler words but grammatically correct sentence structures

here is a quick rewrite:

Mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper have an impressive impact and reach across the globe. It is argued that mass media has a strong influence in shaping thoughts and behaviour of people using its powerful audio and visual content. The following discussion analyze how mass media helps spread awareness on health issues and its usefulness as an educational tool.

Television, newspaper and radio are a source of knowledge, information and news. Programs on TV and radio, and publications in newspapers often carry information pertaining to various health issues and their remedies. For example, a television show on harmful effects of smoking and drug abuse can help influence the minds of the audience, and may inspire them to give up these harmful habits and become a better person.It is evident, therefore, that mass media can help bring about a positive change in the lives of people.

Further, a number of television programs and newspaper articles cover new research and development on a variety of subjects. For example, people sitting in remote corners of the globe can learn more about new advancements in automobile industry by watching a television program on the subject. Armed with new knowledge people can take better decisions and actions. It is clear from the above discussion that mass media can shape our opinion on various topics.

In conclusion, television, radio and newspaper not only make people aware of health issues, but also increase their knowledge on current research and developments. The foregoing discussion corroborates the view that mass media has a significant influence on our society and help shape our opinions and characters. It is expected that mass media will continue to be a tool to spread knowledge and bring about a positive change in people’s life.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dear All,

Kindly refer below mentioned website to practice Repeat Sentence and dictation.

Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


----------



## Kasia89

parthvi said:


> Can anyone please tell about the Pearson Professional Center Sydney? How was the experiences?


I find it better than Cliftons, rooms are more spacious and desks a bit bigger. Cliftons' rooms give me kind of a suffocating feeling, while Pearson was very comfortable. 
Also, they give you 2 pens while only one at Cliftons - although it has never happened to me the pen was dry, it's good to know you have the second one just in case, without asking and wasting time on that. 
What's more, there is one seat that's kind of separate from the rest of a room - unfortunately, I wasn't lucky enough to get it... But I got the corner seat which was not bad at all. 
So in general I recommend this test centre compared to Cliftons and I reckon many people share my opinion as it is getting booked out quite quickly ;-)

Someone can advise about Navitas, please???


----------



## maxngo

I took my first test at Navitas sydney, only because the administrator there once told me they were the most popular among other centres. But that was not as good as Clifton. Their room is small and the noise could be so bothering.

My second test was at Clifton and i like it. The procedures were conducted in a more professional way. At the end of the test i was signed out knowing that my test had been saved. Navitas did things not as professionally i suppose. I personally prefer Cliftons to Navitas. It is also the test centre that i got my desired score, so yes i support it. !!!


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> I took my first test at Navitas sydney, only because the administrator there once told me they were the most popular among other centres. But that was not as good as Clifton. Their room is small and the noise could be so bothering.
> 
> My second test was at Clifton and i like it. The procedures were conducted in a more professional way. At the end of the test i was signed out knowing that my test had been saved. Navitas did things not as professionally i suppose. I personally prefer Cliftons to Navitas. It is also the test centre that i got my desired score, so yes i support it. !!!


I went to Cliftons too. I believe it is the best center in Sydney by a mile.


----------



## pavan4u

Kasia89 said:


> I find it better than Cliftons, rooms are more spacious and desks a bit bigger. Cliftons' rooms give me kind of a suffocating feeling, while Pearson was very comfortable.
> Also, they give you 2 pens while only one at Cliftons - although it has never happened to me the pen was dry, it's good to know you have the second one just in case, without asking and wasting time on that.
> What's more, there is one seat that's kind of separate from the rest of a room - unfortunately, I wasn't lucky enough to get it... But I got the corner seat which was not bad at all.
> So in general I recommend this test centre compared to Cliftons and I reckon many people share my opinion as it is getting booked out quite quickly ;-)
> 
> Someone can advise about Navitas, please???


I too believe that Pearson Professional Test Centers is the best when compared to PLT and Navitas. Navitas is the worst. I made my attempts in all the 3 centers. Pearson Professional Test Center is highly recommended in Sydney. Their infrastructure is top notch.


----------



## Kasia89

pavan4u said:


> I too believe that Pearson Professional Test Centers is the best when compared to PLT and Navitas. Navitas is the worst. I made my attempts in all the 3 centers. Pearson Professional Test Center is highly recommended in Sydney. Their infrastructure is top notch.


Thank you for sharing your opinion!
I will stay with Pearson Professional then for my 5th attempt...
I so hope it's the last one this time :fingers crossed:


----------



## pavan4u

Kasia89 said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion!
> I will stay with Pearson Professional then for my 5th attempt...
> I so hope it's the last one this time :fingers crossed:


You are so close buddy. I truly believe that you will make it this time around. I was also struggling to gain those extra 10 points by achieving 79+ in all the sections of PTE. Finally I could achieve it in 6th attempt.

It's just a matter of time for you to get a 189 invite if you have those extra 10 points. 70 Pointers backlog is cleared till 18th Jan in today's round. Nothing can stop you from getting an invite in the next round.

Best of Luck....


----------



## Kasia89

pavan4u said:


> You are so close buddy. I truly believe that you will make it this time around. I was also struggling to gain those extra 10 points by achieving 79+ in all the sections of PTE. Finally I could achieve it in 6th attempt.
> 
> It's just a matter of time for you to get a 189 invite if you have those extra 10 points. 70 Pointers backlog is cleared till 18th Jan in today's round. Nothing can stop you from getting an invite in the next round.
> 
> Best of Luck....


Oh wow, I didn't know you went through the same pain with that many attempts! Thank you for your kind words, it gives me hope I can also finally succeed just like you did. 

Yeah I have read in the other thread that backlog for 70 pointers is almost cleared - that's awesome news!!! Btw, can you clear my doubt: did your date of effect for EOI changed once you updated your English results and gained those extra points? Some say yes, some say no - not sure what to believe....


----------



## phz

Kasia89 said:


> Thank you for sharing your opinion!
> I will stay with Pearson Professional then for my 5th attempt...
> I so hope it's the last one this time :fingers crossed:


Good luck !


----------



## pavan4u

Kasia89 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know you went through the same pain with that many attempts! Thank you for your kind words, it gives me hope I can also finally succeed just like you did.
> 
> Yeah I have read in the other thread that backlog for 70 pointers is almost cleared - that's awesome news!!! Btw, can you clear my doubt: did your date of effect for EOI changed once you updated your English results and gained those extra points? Some say yes, some say no - not sure what to believe....


"Date of Effect" will definitely change if you make any updates to EOI with regards to points. For example, if you scored 20 points in you PTE as against your earlier 10 points, your points would increase to 70 in total. If you are not making any changes which will effect your points, then your date of effect will not change (as per my agents suggestions).

I lodged my EOI after receiving my 79+ scores because CPA delayed my assessment due to some unforeseen circumstances otherwise I would have lodged my EOI much earlier than expected.

Anyways, it will not be a problem for you because you will be increasing your points and I can assure that you will receive the invite in the next round if you can pocket 20 points from PTE.


----------



## Kasia89

pavan4u said:


> "Date of Effect" will definitely change if you make any updates to EOI with regards to points. For example, if you scored 20 points in you PTE as against your earlier 10 points, your points would increase to 70 in total. If you are not making any changes which will effect your points, then your date of effect will not change (as per my agents suggestions).
> 
> I lodged my EOI after receiving my 79+ scores because CPA delayed my assessment due to some unforeseen circumstances otherwise I would have lodged my EOI much earlier than expected.
> 
> Anyways, it will not be a problem for you because you will be increasing your points and I can assure that you will receive the invite in the next round if you can pocket 20 points from PTE.


Thank you very much for that explanation!
You're right, if I can secure 79+ in PTE that should not be an issue... So I would be hoping for an invite either in the next round after my results or the following one, depending on how many invitations they allocate and how many more 70 pointers there are.

Wow. Hopefully all that effort will be rewarded soon!
I have just scheduled my next exam for 16th February, practice started again... Let's see how I go this time. :juggle:

Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!


----------



## Piscesdreamer

Hi 
Can anyone please give me a feedback on this essay. It is one of the real time topic that appeared in the PTE exam. 

Are dangerous sports like jet skiing, motorbike race, bungee jumping good or bad, Write your opinion. 
These days people are spending hundreds and thousands of money to experience the adventurous activities such as jet skiing, bike race, bungee jumping, white water rafting and mountaineering all over the world. I strongly believe these activities should be continued and people should try and explore these activities to keep themselves physically and mentally fit. 

Firstly, these activities help people to explore the different parts of the world. For example, today we can see many people traveling around the globe in the form of tourism to do adventurous things such as mountaineering, bungee jumping, car racing, etc. These activities will allow people to not just perform the outdoor sports but will also allow traveling and seeing the different cultures and values in the different part of the world. 

Secondly, these sporting activities help us to stay healthy. It has been scientifically proved that, in order to stay health people need to perform lots of physical activities. Instead of just sitting at home watching TV, browsing Internet, or gossiping with friends may be too monotonous. So, to stay healthy it is very important for people to come out and partake in such activities. 

However, these activities may be risky, but if you take a proper training and constant practice it will become normal activities as anything else we do. 

To conclude, I am definitely positive that these activities are good for people to stay healthy and gives an opportunity to explore the different corner of world as well. So I encourage people to participate in such activities. 

THx


----------



## inquel112

Very disappointing result on 2nd attempt
69/71/34/81

I've put extra effort on pronouncing words clearly and speaking a bit louder as that was the case for my Mock test which scored higher than 1st attempt. Looks like it worked against me (looks like speaking dragged down other skills as I found reading/listening easier than 1st attempt)

Not really sure at this moment what to do as their customer service is quite appalling especially the phone line - took me forever and countless calls to just get connected and even when finally got a person assigned, it was impossible to have a proper conversation! Maybe IELTS it is = /

Regarding the essay above, you could widen the usage of vocabs and elaborate a bit more.
Just couple of points I can see from skimming are:
secondly -> moreover or in addition 
overuse of words: activities -> participating in such sports

Structure-wise, I'd go with 3para with 1 body of two supporting arguments, or 4para with 1 body each for adv/disadv argument. See older recent posts they are very useful!


----------



## Stormbaby

pavan4u said:


> You are so close buddy. I truly believe that you will make it this time around. I was also struggling to gain those extra 10 points by achieving 79+ in all the sections of PTE. Finally I could achieve it in 6th attempt.
> 
> It's just a matter of time for you to get a 189 invite if you have those extra 10 points. 70 Pointers backlog is cleared till 18th Jan in today's round. Nothing can stop you from getting an invite in the next round.
> 
> Best of Luck....


Hello ! so do you mean the requirement for 70 points will be lower to 60 again for accountant?


----------



## Piscesdreamer

inquel112 said:


> Very disappointing result on 2nd attempt
> 69/71/34/81
> 
> I've put extra effort on pronouncing words clearly and speaking a bit louder as that was the case for my Mock test which scored higher than 1st attempt. Looks like it worked against me (looks like speaking dragged down other skills as I found reading/listening easier than 1st attempt)
> 
> Not really sure at this moment what to do as their customer service is quite appalling especially the phone line - took me forever and countless calls to just get connected and even when finally got a person assigned, it was impossible to have a proper conversation! Maybe IELTS it is = /
> 
> Regarding the essay above, you could widen the usage of vocabs and elaborate a bit more.
> Just couple of points I can see from skimming are:
> secondly -> moreover or in addition
> overuse of words: activities -> participating in such sports
> 
> Structure-wise, I'd go with 3para with 1 body of two supporting arguments, or 4para with 1 body each for adv/disadv argument. See older recent posts they are very useful!


Thanks 

Does anyone know how is the Clifton center at Melbourne ??
Is it a good test center in Melbourne ?


----------



## phz

inquel112 said:


> Very disappointing result on 2nd attempt
> 69/71/34/81
> 
> I've put extra effort on pronouncing words clearly and speaking a bit louder as that was the case for my Mock test which scored higher than 1st attempt. Looks like it worked against me (looks like speaking dragged down other skills as I found reading/listening easier than 1st attempt)
> 
> Not really sure at this moment what to do as their customer service is quite appalling especially the phone line - took me forever and countless calls to just get connected and even when finally got a person assigned, it was impossible to have a proper conversation! Maybe IELTS it is = /
> 
> Regarding the essay above, you could widen the usage of vocabs and elaborate a bit more.
> Just couple of points I can see from skimming are:
> secondly -> moreover or in addition
> overuse of words: activities -> participating in such sports
> 
> Structure-wise, I'd go with 3para with 1 body of two supporting arguments, or 4para with 1 body each for adv/disadv argument. See older recent posts they are very useful!


Did you test your mic before the start of the test ? How did it sound ?


----------



## phz

Piscesdreamer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does anyone know how is the Clifton center at Melbourne ??
> Is it a good test center in Melbourne ?


I did mine at Clifton Melbourne. It was very busy but I heard that their rooms are slightly bigger than some other centres.


----------



## tchinyi

hello guys,

i scored in IELTS :
L 7.0, RWS 6.5

I was thinking to give it another try or shall i proceed with PTE.

Can anyone please give more hint about PTE test structure ? such as what was tested first and how was it being tested, followed by which test and how....

Thanks !


----------



## pavan4u

Stormbaby said:


> Hello ! so do you mean the requirement for 70 points will be lower to 60 again for accountant?


It will be 65. 65 pointers backlog is from July.


----------



## randomdodo

Hello guys,
I have been lurking this thread for about a week and has just received my score. I've made this account just to share my experience with your guys and wish you guys good luck in your future exam or venture.
The time between booking and examination is within 1 week's time and this was my first attempt at the exam. I did not know the exam until I have to book it due to application to degrees. Below is my rather dull and long text focusing on the spoken part.
So for the exam experience:
Section 1:
Read aloud: I haven't practiced much before. I think the time allocated before recording is quite sufficient for one to prepare.
Repeat sentences: Ha, I felt like I bombed it a bit. I managed to miss a few words or phrases in 2 or 3 sentences. This was quite upsetting and did affect my mood in the following a bit.
Describe Image: This was one of the sections that I focused the most in my preparation as I habitually did use speech filler a lot. In the real exam, I encountered mostly graphs and images that were not similar to those in the exercises book ( in fact, the graphs are a bit more complicated I would say.), so naturally 25 seconds were not enough to prepare. When the recording started, I had to power through anyway so I simply spoke non-stop until I basically described all the major things I want to talk about (of course, I kept reminding myself not to "um/uh" so much.) There were a lot of grammatical errors but I focused more on speaking fluently and with confidence more on this task.
Retell lecture: Note taking was then followed by my non-stop speaking. I thought I might have missed a few points but at that moment I simply thought 'the show must go on and I cannot hesitate' so my speech kept going on until it crossed the 35 seconds mark.
Answer short questions:
This is supposed to be the relatively easy task but I still managed to make some mistakes haha. The first mistake was that I answered too fast and immediately realized it was wrong but didn't bother to rectify the situation by speaking out another answer. The second mistake was that I gave the answers twice as I thought I worried that I answered too quickly before the recording started and thus spoke the answer again. I honestly did not know how that would affect my score but I understood that I should have been more patient.
The rest: Writing / Reading / Listening
These sections went better than the first section, the previous mistakes that I made during the earlier sections did 'haunt' me during the later sections ( silly, right ? haha). What made matter worse was that the audio from one of the exam taker's headphone is literally leaking, I could clearly hear the audio from his/her headphone from my seat even with my headphone on ( technically I'm next to him so...). So occasionally during the exam, my thought were somewhere else far.
Overall I have a score of over 80 and all my other categories are above 70 and some 90, nothing too spectacular but I would like to share the experience.
But I do want to say one thing to those who are going to take the exams, I wish you all the best. Even though my score is nothing too phenomenal, I would still like to offer a few words as encouragement. Achieving your ideal score is something that can be done, given you have the right approach and attitude. Know your weakness, target that and improve that. If you cannot work well under stress, make yourself a calmer person. If you cannot speak well enough, train yourself to speak like a reporter or an interviewer. If your listening skill is bad, maybe you just didn't listen to your partner / mom, no just joking, immense yourself to an English environment. If you have been patient enough to read this far, I might as well just use the quote from the great bruce lee to conclude, "Don't fear failure. — Not failure, but low aim, is the crime. In great attempts it is glorious even to fail.", please also note that bruce lee died at a young age of 32 only, so, value the time we all have and let work hard and power through whatever ahead. -rambling end- cheers.


----------



## Piscesdreamer

phz said:


> I did mine at Clifton Melbourne. It was very busy but I heard that their rooms are slightly bigger than some other centres.


Hi phz 

I have also booked for 29th at Clifton . Can u pls share some ideas on how to improve the score. Do u mind sharing your ph no or email so that I can contact u.


----------



## engineer20

Piscesdreamer said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please give me a feedback on this essay. It is one of the real time topic that appeared in the PTE exam.
> 
> Are dangerous sports like jet skiing, motorbike race, bungee jumping good or bad, Write your opinion.
> These days people are spending hundreds and thousands of money to experience the adventurous activities such as jet skiing, bike race, bungee jumping, white water rafting and mountaineering all over the world. I strongly believe these activities should be continued and people should try and explore these activities to keep themselves physically and mentally fit.
> 
> Firstly, these activities help people to explore the different parts of the world. For example, today we can see many people traveling around the globe in the form of tourism to do adventurous things such as mountaineering, bungee jumping, car racing, etc. These activities will allow people to not just perform the outdoor sports but will also allow traveling and seeing the different cultures and values in the different part of the world.
> 
> Secondly, these sporting activities help us to stay healthy. It has been scientifically proved that, in order to stay health people need to perform lots of physical activities. Instead of just sitting at home watching TV, browsing Internet, or gossiping with friends may be too monotonous. So, to stay healthy it is very important for people to come out and partake in such activities.
> 
> However, these activities may be risky, but if you take a proper training and constant practice it will become normal activities as anything else we do.
> 
> To conclude, I am definitely positive that these activities are good for people to stay healthy and gives an opportunity to explore the different corner of world as well. So I encourage people to participate in such activities.
> 
> THx


A little correction on this part, but overall it is a good one.

"It has been scientifically proven that, in order to stay healthy people need to perform lots of physical activities instead (one continuous sentence) of just sitting at home watching TV, browsing Internet, or gossiping with friends. (may be too monotonous.) - omit this part


----------



## Stormbaby

pavan4u said:


> It will be 65. 65 pointers backlog is from July.


Do you think people with 60 points will not going to get 189 invitation for accounting? 
Or they will get it but just takes very long time?


----------



## ankit_smart

Stormbaby said:


> Do you think people with 60 points will not going to get 189 invitation for accounting?
> Or they will get it but just takes very long time?


There is a very slim chance on an accountant getting invite at 60 and all the 65 pointers since 2 Aug are not cleared yet.
I am guessing there would be aleast 500 people in que. 


For information please refer eoi submitted accountants thread in this forum only.


----------



## inquel112

phz said:


> Did you test your mic before the start of the test ? How did it sound ?


Yeah of course, I wouldn't say I found both microphones quite good on both occasions. A little muffled with a bit of background noise but definitely better than crappy mic I got at home.


----------



## TrueExpat

dreamsanj said:


> Hi true.
> Well if you are consistently swinging around 64-65 then you need to relook at your strategy on reading. For the starter, Can you start reading simple story books so that you improve your reading speed. Its paramount for getting done faster.
> 
> reading correctly in the Read aloud is important. any addition or emission would affect your scores in reading. you should start visiting your favorite grammar book to understand the rules around some specific words.(what follows, however, otherwise )
> 
> look for collocation list and work on them. your understanding of that will boost your score in the fill in the blanks. there are lot pitfalls which people end up choosing because they lack understanding of basic word usage.
> if you work on these you should be good





Thanks dreamsanj,,, let me work through couple of things which you mentioned . .and lets see .... 
As always thanks ...and hope for the best.


----------



## sushan

@randondodo
Thanks for sharing your experience....Its very encouraging to read such success stories on this forum..wanted to know how many days you spent for the PTE-A exam preparation. Also please share the topics on which you are asked to write essays.
Tnx
Sushan


----------



## randomdodo

@sushan
I have prepared for about for about 5-6 days as the day between my registration and examination was only within a week. I basically practiced every day within that period. I got one essay on something like pros and cons on written assessment.


----------



## glenseo

*got my result*

Hey guys,

I have a good news.
It seems that I am the only Korean here...
Anyway, got my result today.

R = 90
L = 90
S = 90
W= 90

IELTS score

R=8.5
L =8.0
S =8.5
W=6.5

Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.


----------



## davidk59

glenseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a good news.
> It seems that I am the only Korean here...
> Anyway, got my result today.
> 
> R = 90
> L = 90
> S = 90
> W= 90
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> R=8.5
> L =8.0
> S =8.5
> W=6.5
> 
> Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.


Hi Congrats on your success!

Which test centre did you go to? and how did you improve your speaking from last time?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

glenseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a good news.
> It seems that I am the only Korean here...
> Anyway, got my result today.
> 
> R = 90
> L = 90
> S = 90
> W= 90
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> R=8.5
> L =8.0
> S =8.5
> W=6.5
> 
> Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.


Congrats!


----------



## phz

glenseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a good news.
> It seems that I am the only Korean here...
> Anyway, got my result today.
> 
> R = 90
> L = 90
> S = 90
> W= 90
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> R=8.5
> L =8.0
> S =8.5
> W=6.5
> 
> Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.



Would love to hear how you improved speaking !


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii I had my test yesterday..throughout my speaking module my coordinator kept on scolding me to reduce my volume..it was affecting my fluency and sound so at last I said that I can't speak lower than this..this hampered my entire module and maybe my entire test..when I finished the exam he handed me a slip that he has lodged a complaint against me that I was rude to him..now I don't know how this will affect my scores and what should me my next course of action..plz advice


----------



## sunny_australia

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii I had my test yesterday..throughout my speaking module my coordinator kept on scolding me to reduce my volume..it was affecting my fluency and sound so at last I said that I can't speak lower than this..this hampered my entire module and maybe my entire test..when I finished the exam he handed me a slip that he has lodged a complaint against me that I was rude to him..now I don't know how this will affect my scores and what should me my next course of action..plz advice


On which center it happened?


----------



## ArchV

glenseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a good news.
> It seems that I am the only Korean here...
> Anyway, got my result today.
> 
> R = 90
> L = 90
> S = 90
> W= 90
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> R=8.5
> L =8.0
> S =8.5
> W=6.5
> 
> Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.


You literally nailed it! Congratulations!

Regarding your writing, how many words more or less did you write on your essay? Besides, if you can give any feedback on speaking would be nice too.

One more thing, in the reading section, do you think that spending at most 2 minutes per question a good strategy? what do you say?

Thank you!


----------



## eminemkh

glenseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a good news.
> It seems that I am the only Korean here...
> Anyway, got my result today.
> 
> R = 90
> L = 90
> S = 90
> W= 90
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> R=8.5
> L =8.0
> S =8.5
> W=6.5
> 
> Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.


Congratulation! Perfect marks... Mind sharing your experience?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii I had my test yesterday..throughout my speaking module my coordinator kept on scolding me to reduce my volume..it was affecting my fluency and sound so at last I said that I can't speak lower than this..this hampered my entire module and maybe my entire test..when I finished the exam he handed me a slip that he has lodged a complaint against me that I was rude to him..now I don't know how this will affect my scores and what should me my next course of action..plz advice


Have u got ur score?


----------



## raseen1978

*PTE Scam by Indian Institutions*

Don't congratulate anyone having 90, 90, 90, 90,that is just an impression and done by people who represent PTE test centers, this has become a big time business for bankrupting institutes in India, this PTE is really bulling ever ones lives. IELTS is far better beware, don't get caught to this.


----------



## rahulraju2008

raseen1978 said:


> Don't congratulate anyone having 90, 90, 90, 90,that is just an impression and done by people who represent PTE test centers, this has become a big time business for bankrupting institutes in India, this PTE is really bulling ever ones lives. IELTS is far better beware, don't get caught to this.


Boss, please hold your horses!
I've 86,89,90,90 score in Listening, Reading, Speaking and Writing and I don't represent any PTE test center and neither am I looking for any appreciation. The fact is that I'm quite comfortable with English though I speak my native language at home. But even then I felt that some of the words used in the test were beyond my comprehension. It sure is not easy. From the practice questions that I've done for IELTS I think PTE-A is comparable. From my experience PTE-A is tough but if you are the kind of person that has a reading habit or watch English movies regularly then that would definitely help! 

Folks please don't get disheartened if you don't achieve your desired score in the first attempt.


----------



## pavan4u

I expect to see some substantial evidence before making such allegations against a country. Someone having hate towards an institution, body or an organisation is understandable but it is highly controversial and offensive to use a country's name while doing so. This forum is providing a platform to share our ideas and experiences to prosper further. PTE is having so many flaws in their algorithm or software while judging an individual's english communication abilities. However, it is upto DIBP to look into those issues and decide whether to continue with PTE or drop it for immigration purposes.

Skilled immigration has become very competitive for accountants because of the introduction of PTE. People are waiting since months to get invited by DIBP. So, whom to be blamed.....!!! 

We have to live with it.


----------



## engineer20

raseen1978 said:


> Don't congratulate anyone having 90, 90, 90, 90,that is just an impression and done by people who represent PTE test centers, this has become a big time business for bankrupting institutes in India, this PTE is really bulling ever ones lives. IELTS is far better beware, don't get caught to this.


So yo are saying that the scam only happens in India?


----------



## Live to Drive

Guys, any idea by when PTE customer care resolves the issue?
The last I heard was on Jan 20th after the complaint on 19th.


----------



## eminemkh

Can we please focus on the topic rather than slamming others... Once you are in this thread you should be attempting this exam and looking to score well. If anyone does not believe in this exam can past and go for an IELTS thread...

No hates guys


----------



## romero2005

eminemkh said:


> Can we please focus on the topic rather than slamming others... Once you are in this thread you should be attempting this exam and looking to score well. If anyone does not believe in this exam can past and go for an IELTS thread...
> 
> No hates guys


True....

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Piscesdreamer

Hi Can anyone proofread my essay. I really appreciate your effort and I'm more concerned about vocabulary and grammar rather than form or content. Thanks 

Write about climate change. Who is responsible whether government or industries and why? 
Opinion type: 
Climate change is considered as a very emerging issue in this era and people living in this earth themselves are held accountable for it. Undoubtedly, both government and industries are responsible for the climate change and the environmental issues that we are facing today. However, I in my opinion believe that government should take an extra step to control the climate change. In this essay, I will explain why government should be more responsible than industries in regards to this problem. 
Firstly, government should be very strict and strong in formulating policies and rules so that rest of the organizations and general public can follow on the decisions made by government. For example, Carbon dioxide produced by the industries is one of the major causes of global climate change, thus government should set the limit for every organizations to emit Carbon dioxide. 
Furthermore, government should create the general awareness to the small businesses and general public regarding the current climate change issues. They should educate people to use the available resources responsibly. 
To conclude, in my opinion, government should take a various actions to control the global warming issues and should regulate the rules and regulations for other bodies as well to control this major issue.


----------



## ginni

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest if the holidays in Australia will affect the PTE score timelines or is it purely automatic process? 
My spouse took the exam on 23rd and we have not got the results yet. Ideally, the results are sent in one day but in our case, no response yet. Some of our friends get the result.
Is there any chance of any issue in our case?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Ginni


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys, Let me clarify somethings.

If you take PTE test without any technical issues, Video issues. or any issues you report in then In all probability you would get the result in less than 20 hrs to max 30hrs.

If you had any difficulty (technical or human) then the system will withhold the result untill PTE gets the clarity and takes a call ( Such as if it has enough information of award you marks or do you need any other retake).

In most cases they would take in the call and send you results in 5 days. 

PTE has helped many who were getting stuck with IELTS. if you have difficulties then you need to sort that out. I went through atleast 400 pages in this threads before I gave my exam and I found many gems which were hidden. I realized my issues and worked on them as suggested by people here. I have also trained few who have got successful results. Blaming PTE is classic case of SOUR GRAPES.


----------



## Live to Drive

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, any idea by when PTE customer care resolves the issue?
> The last I heard was on Jan 20th after the complaint on 19th.


Can someone please respond? 
Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Some speaking tips I provided to few people in other threads.



I happen to be friend with theater artist in bangalore and when I spoke to him with this issue, He gave me some working tips.

1) keep Mic just a tag away from your mouth ( if possible.. Many a times Breathing noise distrubs the real recording.)
2) I had the issue of speaking very fast.. I have been doing it at subconscious level that english has become very natural to me.. but what that lead to was many words I uttered were combined and while when he heard my recordings, He always clarified did I say this.. He was breaking down each sentence I spoke and gave me advice on slowing the spoken speed. 
Trust me its difficult to unlearn and learn new.. but if you have goal which you need to attain then you have to do it..

3) Have a recorder app in your mobile.. Record the speech everyday. at normal speed and at slow speed.. Play it on Google dictation software.. see what did google interpret you.

4) if your rate of speaking is not an issue, then know this. Describe image and Retell lecture carry lot of marks.. its quintessential that you perform at your best in them.. Have at least 5 points spoken ( calculate time.. 5 key points ( intro,, 3 key pts,, one conclusion.. conclusion must be there..) then if you plan 7 sec for each.. 35 sec time..) with practice you should be able to do it..

5) Book your next test without any iota of doubt that you will fail again.. I succeeded in 2nd attempt at 69 pts.. Now I am planning to write again as my pts are less and only way to boost it is PTE..

6) Use 10% off code PTE2015.. this saves you some money.. so you start on winning note.. half battle is already won..


----------



## Umesh581

Hi,

I sat for exam on Saturday and received results yesterday. This is my first attempt in hope of getting 79+. In speaking section I finished reading paragraph before the timer stops, will this affect the score ?
I have skipped Multiple Choice answer in reading section as I don't know what that paragraph was about and I thought it was waste of time. Can some one please help me in improving scores.


Listening : 71
Reading : 68
Speaking : 67
Writing : 72


----------



## ginni

Umesh581 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sat for exam on Saturday and received results yesterday. This is my first attempt in hope of getting 79+. In speaking section I finished reading paragraph before the timer stops, will this affect the score ?
> I have skipped Multiple Choice answer in reading section as I don't know what that paragraph was about and I thought it was waste of time. Can some one please help me in improving scores.
> 
> 
> Listening : 71
> Reading : 68
> Speaking : 67
> Writing : 72


In Speaking, try to speak clearly and fluently. That's the only key to get high score. For describe image and retell lecture, practice as much as you can. It will be help you in building fluency and some preplanned structures which makes it easy to complete.

For reading, in single choice or multiple choice, check the question first and the options.After that, skim the paragraph to find the answer. No need to read full page text and waste time.

Where did you take test? My spouse also took on Saturday but we haven't got the results out yet.


----------



## Umesh581

Thanks for reply.

My test center was Storm Group, Hyderabad


----------



## SOURABH.C

sunny_australia said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii I had my test yesterday..throughout my speaking module my coordinator kept on scolding me to reduce my volume..it was affecting my fluency and sound so at last I said that I can't speak lower than this..this hampered my entire module and maybe my entire test..when I finished the exam he handed me a slip that he has lodged a complaint against me that I was rude to him..now I don't know how this will affect my scores and what should me my next course of action..plz advice
> 
> 
> 
> On which center it happened?
Click to expand...

Kangaroo chandigarh


----------



## SOURABH.C

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii I had my test yesterday..throughout my speaking module my coordinator kept on scolding me to reduce my volume..it was affecting my fluency and sound so at last I said that I can't speak lower than this..this hampered my entire module and maybe my entire test..when I finished the exam he handed me a slip that he has lodged a complaint against me that I was rude to him..now I don't know how this will affect my scores and what should me my next course of action..plz advice


Hii got my results today..my scores are L-84 R-78 S-74 W-84..I m trying for 79 each but not getting it don't know what to do..I don't know whether my exam experience affected my scores or not


----------



## hm56

Can someone post the latest essay topics for PTE exam. Thanks in advance


----------



## juicyjane

ginni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone suggest if the holidays in Australia will affect the PTE score timelines or is it purely automatic process?
> My spouse took the exam on 23rd and we have not got the results yet. Ideally, the results are sent in one day but in our case, no response yet. Some of our friends get the result.
> Is there any chance of any issue in our case?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ginni


I took it on 19th last Tuesday and still there's nothing. I'm starting to doubt there's a technical issue or something. Sad.....


----------



## ginni

juicyjane said:


> I took it on 19th last Tuesday and still there's nothing. I'm starting to doubt there's a technical issue or something. Sad.....


Did you contact them?


----------



## juicyjane

ginni said:


> Did you contact them?


not yet, I will wait until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dreamsanj

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii got my results today..my scores are L-84 R-78 S-74 W-84..I m trying for 79 each but not getting it don't know what to do..I don't know whether my exam experience affected my scores or not


Hi Sourabh

You are almost there. Well your center co-coordinator might have shouted at you and that might have let your concentration on speaking a little down. otherwise you are on song.

next time try not to shout at the mike or recorder, that way you would remain calm and you will do very well in your test.

good luck


----------



## SOURABH.C

dreamsanj said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii got my results today..my scores are L-84 R-78 S-74 W-84..I m trying for 79 each but not getting it don't know what to do..I don't know whether my exam experience affected my scores or not
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh
> 
> You are almost there. Well your center co-coordinator might have shouted at you and that might have let your concentration on speaking a little down. otherwise you are on song.
> 
> next time try not to shout at the mike or recorder, that way you would remain calm and you will do very well in your test.
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

Hii thnx for the motivation dear..but I have given it 5 times already so don't feel like spending 10k again..it's a huge amt in india


----------



## ginni

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii thnx for the motivation dear..but I have given it 5 times already so don't feel like spending 10k again..it's a huge amt in india


If you wanna take test again then try with Target consultancy, they are much better.


----------



## Prash2533

ginni said:


> If you wanna take test again then try with Target consultancy, they are much better.


Kangaroo Chandigarh guys have some attitude issues. I have appeared twice there and the Administrator is always rude and impolite. Its not the case that there has been only a single person issue. I had different administrators on both days and both were impolite to a limit. :boxing:


----------



## ozpunjabi

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii got my results today..my scores are L-84 R-78 S-74 W-84..I m trying for 79 each but not getting it don't know what to do..I don't know whether my exam experience affected my scores or not


Sourabh 
Target is much better than kangaroo. They have separate cabins. There are 4 candidates in one compartment and 2 in other. Walls are much higher than kangaroo. They give 2 candidates compartment to the persons who have already appeared and never pose any disturbance. Further, one trick to get higher score in speaking is to start late or stat early. 15 minutes up or down.


----------



## SOURABH.C

ozpunjabi said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii got my results today..my scores are L-84 R-78 S-74 W-84..I m trying for 79 each but not getting it don't know what to do..I don't know whether my exam experience affected my scores or not
> 
> 
> 
> Sourabh
> Target is much better than kangaroo. They have separate cabins. There are 4 candidates in one compartment and 2 in other. Walls are much higher than kangaroo. They give 2 candidates compartment to the persons who have already appeared and never pose any disturbance. Further, one trick to get higher score in speaking is to start late or stat early. 15 minutes up or down.
Click to expand...

Hii is it worth to apply for revaluation of my scores..?,or shall I make a call or mail to PTE guys so that they could reconsider my scores


----------



## Aspirant_189

ozpunjabi said:


> Sourabh
> Target is much better than kangaroo. They have separate cabins. There are 4 candidates in one compartment and 2 in other. Walls are much higher than kangaroo. They give 2 candidates compartment to the persons who have already appeared and never pose any disturbance. Further, one trick to get higher score in speaking is to start late or stat early. 15 minutes up or down.


How does starting 15 mins early or late help? Obviously apart from having less disturbance? Can you please let us know your reasoning. I am struggling with Speaking (I need 79)...


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Hey can any one tell me, is this test start at same time for all? I mean like if we talk perticularly speaking which is the first module, will this module comes on every one's screen at same time? Or test module differ for every one like for one candidate speaking module comes first and for another one listening comes first?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dear All,

Kindly use "Grammarly" software which is free to use to assess ur writting. It helps me a lot when I practice summary and check the same in Grammarly. 

Kindly consider my advice.


----------



## pavan4u

OnlyAustralia said:


> Hey can any one tell me, is this test start at same time for all? I mean like if we talk perticularly speaking which is the first module, will this module comes on every one's screen at same time? Or test module differ for every one like for one candidate speaking module comes first and for another one listening comes first?


Speaking - Writing - Reading - Listening (Format is same for every test taker)
Test will start after the administrator login to the system of each individual.


----------



## jesiu

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

I have to improve my score by 10-15 points in each section.

Cheers


----------



## jesiu

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## manmuru

Congratulations! 



glenseo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a good news.
> It seems that I am the only Korean here...
> Anyway, got my result today.
> 
> R = 90
> L = 90
> S = 90
> W= 90
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> R=8.5
> L =8.0
> S =8.5
> W=6.5
> 
> Having taken IELTS twice, I do not think PTE is easier than IELTS but I would say, when it comes to writing, it reflects your true English proficiency.


----------



## trinkasharma

jesiu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone share:
> Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?
> 
> How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?
> 
> Cheers


Improve your English. Simple.


----------



## ebi.ardi

Hi Guys,

Thanks for sharing your valuable experience here.

Is it possible to take PTE Academic practice tests (A,B) more than once? 
I mean, if you take those tests for the second time, the questions will not be similar?
Cheers


----------



## ebi.ardi

*PTE Practice tests(A,B)-Second round*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for sharing your valuable experience here.

Is it possible to take PTE Academic practice tests (A,B) more than once? 
I mean, if you take those tests for the second time, the questions will not be similar? or are they different for everyone or is only a set of fixed questions?
Cheers


----------



## juicyjane

hi guys, thanks to all that have helped me.
i thought i'd ****ed it this time... again
but.... it's 89/90/90/83 in L/R/S/W this time

and
good luck!!!


----------



## pras07

Got the results of 3rd attempt.

L/R/S/W - 69/75/86/71
G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 80/76/70/86/63/80

Need your help guys to improve writing vocabulary scores which I believe is affecting my writing scores. I need 79 each.


----------



## parthvi

Hi people,

I have received my 4th result today, and the score is below. Again, missed the desire score in Reading & Writing (65), though, far better than previous attempts for reading. Should I take one more chance because I am tired now, and planning to give up? I am wondering why I am not able to reach at 65 in writing since I am using all best practices given by successful candidates in this form. Can anybody please guide me for writing? However, I am following below given structure for my essays. 

1: L/R/W/S = 57/53/60/52
2: L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
3: L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
*4: L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88*

*Enabling score for 4th attempt *
Grammar: 64
Oral Fluency: 73
Pronunciation: 66
Vocabulary: 73
Spelling: 18
Written Discourse: 81

Essay Structure:
‘Computer technology has made far more of a negative impact than a positive impact on society’. How far do you agree with this statement? Support your views with reasons and/or examples from your own experiences. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In today's technological era, computer has sparked the negative impacts over the potential benefits. Some people believe that computer technology has enormous advantages while other argue that computer has given far more adverse effects to the society. I am inclined to believe that computer technology has more of a negative impacts, which are very dangerous for the future generation. The following paragraphs, will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus, lead to a logical conclusion.

Firstly, the conspicuous reason is that computer technology has taken millions of manual human jobs in the recent years, which has started the time of recession. For example, in 2015, statistic has shown that around 60 percent of USA population does not have proper jobs because of advance computer technology.

Secondly, computer has made people dependent on it, apparently nowadays, school students even cannot do mathematics without use of scientific calculators. Also, people are having various physical and mental disorders because of prolong use of computers in daily lives. As an example, American Medical Society has researched that majority of people are suffering of sight lose and mental stress because of computer use.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion has propounds the view that indeed computer technology has many negative effects on society. It is expected that the cognisance of fact and further, the government must establish the computer usage guidelines and educate people for its adverse impacts.


----------



## manmuru

Sad to hear this.. but don't give up. You are close... You can make it next time. 
Just try to focus on where you go wrong. One thing clear is that your spelling score is low. Try to spend atleast 3-4 minutes in checking spelling of the words after writing essays and keep some 1-2 minutes for writing summary questions. That should definitely help you improve writing score. For reading, if you are not confident of the answer choices given for MCMA questions, avoid marking options which you are not 100% confident of.. as they carry negative marks. Better luck next time. 




parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have received my 4th result today, and the score is below. Again, missed the desire score in Reading & Writing (65), though, far better than previous attempts for reading. Should I take one more chance because I am tired now, and planning to give up? I am wondering why I am not able to reach at 65 in writing since I am using all best practices given by successful candidates in this form. Can anybody please guide me for writing? However, I am following below given structure for my essays.
> 
> 1: L/R/W/S = 57/53/60/52
> 2: L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
> 3: L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
> *4: L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88*
> 
> *Enabling score for 4th attempt *
> Grammar: 64
> Oral Fluency: 73
> Pronunciation: 66
> Vocabulary: 73
> Spelling: 18
> Written Discourse: 81
> 
> Essay Structure:
> ‘Computer technology has made far more of a negative impact than a positive impact on society’. How far do you agree with this statement? Support your views with reasons and/or examples from your own experiences.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In today's technological era, computer has sparked the negative impacts over the potential benefits. Some people believe that computer technology has enormous advantages while other argue that computer has given far more adverse effects to the society. I am inclined to believe that computer technology has more of a negative impacts, which are very dangerous for the future generation. The following paragraphs, will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus, lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Firstly, the conspicuous reason is that computer technology has taken millions of manual human jobs in the recent years, which has started the time of recession. For example, in 2015, statistic has shown that around 60 percent of USA population does not have proper jobs because of advance computer technology.
> 
> Secondly, computer has made people dependent on it, apparently nowadays, school students even cannot do mathematics without use of scientific calculators. Also, people are having various physical and mental disorders because of prolong use of computers in daily lives. As an example, American Medical Society has researched that majority of people are suffering of sight lose and mental stress because of computer use.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion has propounds the view that indeed computer technology has many negative effects on society. It is expected that the cognisance of fact and further, the government must establish the computer usage guidelines and educate people for its adverse impacts.


----------



## Prash2533

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have received my 4th result today, and the score is below. Again, missed the desire score in Reading & Writing (65), though, far better than previous attempts for reading. Should I take one more chance because I am tired now, and planning to give up? I am wondering why I am not able to reach at 65 in writing since I am using all best practices given by successful candidates in this form. Can anybody please guide me for writing? However, I am following below given structure for my essays.
> 
> 1: L/R/W/S = 57/53/60/52
> 2: L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
> 3: L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
> *4: L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88*
> 
> *Enabling score for 4th attempt *
> Grammar: 64
> Oral Fluency: 73
> Pronunciation: 66
> Vocabulary: 73
> Spelling: 18
> Written Discourse: 81
> 
> Essay Structure:
> ‘Computer technology has made far more of a negative impact than a positive impact on society’. How far do you agree with this statement? Support your views with reasons and/or examples from your own experiences.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In today's technological era, computer has sparked the negative impacts over the potential benefits. Some people believe that computer technology has enormous advantages while other argue that computer has given far more adverse effects to the society. I am inclined to believe that computer technology has more of a negative impacts, which are very dangerous for the future generation. The following paragraphs, will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus, lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Firstly, the conspicuous reason is that computer technology has taken millions of manual human jobs in the recent years, which has started the time of recession. For example, in 2015, statistic has shown that around 60 percent of USA population does not have proper jobs because of advance computer technology.
> 
> Secondly, computer has made people dependent on it, apparently nowadays, school students even cannot do mathematics without use of scientific calculators. Also, people are having various physical and mental disorders because of prolong use of computers in daily lives. As an example, American Medical Society has researched that majority of people are suffering of sight lose and mental stress because of computer use.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion has propounds the view that indeed computer technology has many negative effects on society. It is expected that the cognisance of fact and further, the government must establish the computer usage guidelines and educate people for its adverse impacts.


Practice yields results and is evident from your latest scores. You have improved a lot parthvi from your first attempt. I would suggest you should work more on Grammar and Vocab as written exam is more dependent on that. Try to learn new words everyday and put them in daily use. Like use corroborate for support, deliberation for consideration...

Your essay context is good but generalize it with day2day experiences instead of giving references to statistics,surveys, annual reports. Also work on the grammar and use some additional powerful vocab words. In any case this is not an on the go written essay, so you can research a more content on net, related to the issue and prepare a good essay on the given topic.


----------



## davidk59

juicyjane said:


> hi guys, thanks to all that have helped me.
> i thought i'd ****ed it this time... again
> but.... it's 89/90/90/83 in L/R/S/W this time
> 
> and
> good luck!!!


Hi Would you mind sharing how to start "retell lecture" briefly?


----------



## jveer

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have received my 4th result today, and the score is below. Again, missed the desire score in Reading & Writing (65), though, far better than previous attempts for reading. Should I take one more chance because I am tired now, and planning to give up? I am wondering why I am not able to reach at 65 in writing since I am using all best practices given by successful candidates in this form. Can anybody please guide me for writing? However, I am following below given structure for my essays.
> 
> 1: L/R/W/S = 57/53/60/52
> 2: L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
> 3: L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
> *4: L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88*
> 
> *Enabling score for 4th attempt *
> Grammar: 64
> Oral Fluency: 73
> Pronunciation: 66
> Vocabulary: 73
> Spelling: 18
> Written Discourse: 81
> 
> Essay Structure:
> ‘Computer technology has made far more of a negative impact than a positive impact on society’. How far do you agree with this statement? Support your views with reasons and/or examples from your own experiences.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In today's technological era, computer has sparked the negative impacts over the potential benefits. Some people believe that computer technology has enormous advantages while other argue that computer has given far more adverse effects to the society. I am inclined to believe that computer technology has more of a negative impacts, which are very dangerous for the future generation. The following paragraphs, will analyse the inevitable reasons, and thus, lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Firstly, the conspicuous reason is that computer technology has taken millions of manual human jobs in the recent years, which has started the time of recession. For example, in 2015, statistic has shown that around 60 percent of USA population does not have proper jobs because of advance computer technology.
> 
> Secondly, computer has made people dependent on it, apparently nowadays, school students even cannot do mathematics without use of scientific calculators. Also, people are having various physical and mental disorders because of prolong use of computers in daily lives. As an example, American Medical Society has researched that majority of people are suffering of sight lose and mental stress because of computer use.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion has propounds the view that indeed computer technology has many negative effects on society. It is expected that the cognisance of fact and further, the government must establish the computer usage guidelines and educate people for its adverse impacts.


Hi Parthvi Sad to know that you missed your target by very small margin this time. I had also taken IELTS twice and missed by one band in speaking, then I heard about Pte and in pte also in my first attempt I scored 64 in speaking. Then on second attempt I was able to score 65 + in each. So don't loose heart. 
As I have already criticised you about writing essays in other thread about writing, you people are using words that have became obsolete or are not used nowhere in modern English literature. Instead try to write very simple words. This practice would not only minimize spelling mistakes but also would raise your overall writing score. Moreover, as reading score also depends on writing summary I am sure it is your writing that had dragged your reading score. 
Wow, you scored 88 in speaking, you may give some tips about speaking as I my need to score 79 + in each if vetassess delays my case. ( and speaking is only module which is hindering me from scoring 79 + in each)


----------



## jesiu

Hey guys,
What materials do you use to study for test I looking for more less 2 moths course?
Thanks anyway


----------



## asadmr

Friends, I want to appear in PTE exam as soon as possible , please guide me for study material . thank you. 
regards,
asad


----------



## manmuru

Hi,

Please refer the following blog for the study materials

For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE




asadmr said:


> Friends, I want to appear in PTE exam as soon as possible , please guide me for study material . thank you.
> regards,
> asad


----------



## ArchV

Hey guys can you provide the link of that spreadsheet, which contains the latest essay topics?


----------



## eminemkh

ArchV said:


> Hey guys can you provide the link of that spreadsheet, which contains the latest essay topics?


It looks like that google document does not update anymore...


----------



## juicyjane

davidk59 said:


> Hi Would you mind sharing how to start "retell lecture" briefly?


Reading - i tried to read newspaper everyday un buong main section, mga 5-6 weeks ko yan ginawa 4/7 days per week before the exam. bilang nakakasawa naman un mga reviewer, nagpractice ako ng skimming sa newspaper. At the same time nag note din ako ng mga words na di ko alam un meaning and saved their definitions sa notes ng phone ko. 

speaking - first take, wala akong template. second take nag template na ako. un galing kay engineer. the chart projected on the screen is the presentation of variables from a research entitled x. based on summary provided, largest sector was x, smallest portion/percentage was from x. the chart was concise and accurate and can be used as reference for future studies with same objective. malupit. paulit ulit lang yan parang sirang plaka sabi nga, but it works! add filler sentences lang just in case mahaba pa oras, like.. source of data was not disclosed, chart was impressive, interesting bec it has analysis that can be utilized by educators or students

key is.. use as much as academic words as you can. at walang dead air kahit 2sec.

meron din ako template for retell lecture. something like this. lecture was regarding x, and a significant amount of time was spent discussing the topic. the lecture concluded after all the data points were discused completely. to summarize his analysis: add mo na here un key points or un mga academic words na nabanggit sa lecture. pag madami pang oras, fillers ulit. impressive interesting analysis utilize by students.

make sure na nababasa ng computer ang sinasabi, lalo na yang template. typetalker (web), voice to text (ios) ginamit ko sa practice.

nun first take ko, may nakatabi ako ang galing mag salita sa read aloud! parang reporter. kaya ginaya ko style nya nun second take. nun balikan ko kase un recordings ko s practice set, para pala ako tumutula! ampangit. pero sa test center, mga pinoy ganun talaga magbasa napansin ko. so nag adjust din ako the way i read aloud, mas simple na lang then proper un of punctuations, and academic words well enunciated. mahalaga mabasa ng computer ang academic words spoken.

hindi ko na nabalikan un mcmillan nun second review ko, pinaulit ulit ko lang un pte practice set, tapos sinasabayan ko ng typetalker sa read aloud. 
tapos 2 days before exam tinignan ko lang un 4 sets ng describe image ng mcmillan then recite un template, na super kabisado ko na by that time. and surprisingly, madali na lang sya kase 2 main points na lang un iisipin ko smallest largest. 

sa actual un template u can write after the first read aloud question. before ka magclick for next item. or pwede mo din tuloy after succeeding items. mejo bilisan lang sulat, kumakain din ng oras. pero ok na din at least pag dating nun mahirap na portion ng describe image at retell lecture ready na.

un lang po. salamat sa mga inputs nyo dito sa forum. all the best

this is what i read from another forum, it's in philippines but i suppose you can make out most of it.


----------



## eminemkh

juicyjane said:


> Reading - i tried to read newspaper everyday un buong main section, mga 5-6 weeks ko yan ginawa 4/7 days per week before the exam. bilang nakakasawa naman un mga reviewer, nagpractice ako ng skimming sa newspaper. At the same time nag note din ako ng mga words na di ko alam un meaning and saved their definitions sa notes ng phone ko.
> 
> speaking - first take, wala akong template. second take nag template na ako. un galing kay engineer. the chart projected on the screen is the presentation of variables from a research entitled x. based on summary provided, largest sector was x, smallest portion/percentage was from x. the chart was concise and accurate and can be used as reference for future studies with same objective. malupit. paulit ulit lang yan parang sirang plaka sabi nga, but it works! add filler sentences lang just in case mahaba pa oras, like.. source of data was not disclosed, chart was impressive, interesting bec it has analysis that can be utilized by educators or students
> 
> key is.. use as much as academic words as you can. at walang dead air kahit 2sec.
> 
> meron din ako template for retell lecture. something like this. lecture was regarding x, and a significant amount of time was spent discussing the topic. the lecture concluded after all the data points were discused completely. to summarize his analysis: add mo na here un key points or un mga academic words na nabanggit sa lecture. pag madami pang oras, fillers ulit. impressive interesting analysis utilize by students.
> 
> make sure na nababasa ng computer ang sinasabi, lalo na yang template. typetalker (web), voice to text (ios) ginamit ko sa practice.
> 
> nun first take ko, may nakatabi ako ang galing mag salita sa read aloud! parang reporter. kaya ginaya ko style nya nun second take. nun balikan ko kase un recordings ko s practice set, para pala ako tumutula! ampangit. pero sa test center, mga pinoy ganun talaga magbasa napansin ko. so nag adjust din ako the way i read aloud, mas simple na lang then proper un of punctuations, and academic words well enunciated. mahalaga mabasa ng computer ang academic words spoken.
> 
> hindi ko na nabalikan un mcmillan nun second review ko, pinaulit ulit ko lang un pte practice set, tapos sinasabayan ko ng typetalker sa read aloud.
> tapos 2 days before exam tinignan ko lang un 4 sets ng describe image ng mcmillan then recite un template, na super kabisado ko na by that time. and surprisingly, madali na lang sya kase 2 main points na lang un iisipin ko smallest largest.
> 
> sa actual un template u can write after the first read aloud question. before ka magclick for next item. or pwede mo din tuloy after succeeding items. mejo bilisan lang sulat, kumakain din ng oras. pero ok na din at least pag dating nun mahirap na portion ng describe image at retell lecture ready na.
> 
> un lang po. salamat sa mga inputs nyo dito sa forum. all the best
> 
> this is what i read from another forum, it's in philippines but i suppose you can make out most of it.


I tried my best to translate it and thank you for the tips


----------



## robinv12010

*Problem in speaking*

Hi Rak,

I faced problem in speaking.Every time I missed for 1 or 2 marks to reach 65.Please help me on strategy in speaking.

Thank you
Robin



rak_123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very happy to let you know that, I cleared my PTE-A in my 7th attempt.
> Yes you read it right. It was my 7 attempt.
> 
> Few things to share about my experience and how this forum helped me to achieve what I wanted.
> 
> First of all, BIG thanks to this forum for giving those valuable tips especially for the speaking section. After my 3 unsuccessful attempt of IELTS (2 of them short by 0.5 in one section) I had to try my luck in PTE-A.But even here I was short in only speaking section every time by 3-5 points.
> I was tired and even thought of giving up at times. But god grace I kept my effort on and finally I am here with 65+ in all 4 sections to achieve required points for 189.
> 
> Though I do not have tips of my own, all taken from this forum (read each and every page), I would like to list them out for only speaking section for people targetting 65.
> Because I could jump from 58 in my previous unsuccessful attempt to 78 in this attempt.
> 
> *Test the microphone few times to confirm your voice is clearly recorded.
> Its better to place little away from the mouth (just below the chin).
> 
> Read aloud: Do not take it very lightly while practicing.
> Read in normal pace but do not pause unless there is a comma or full stop.
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Most of the sentences you get in actual test are easier compared with what you see in Practice test A and B.
> I couldn't repeat 2 sentences and one was complete mess. I could barely utter 2 words out of 10-12 words.I lost the concentration at this point and couldn't catch the meaning of the sentence as well.
> 
> Describe image: Need to be just fluent with some key words like inclined steeply, declined steeply, gradual increase, gradual decrease.
> One intro line as given in the question.
> One line each for highest and lowest values and
> Conclusion sentence if you are confident of forming one.
> 
> For most of the questions I used only 28-30 seconds.
> Here one key point is some of us we produce "ah" sound(pause) while speaking. This might not be visible when we speak to others but if you record your
> voice and listen to it, you can clearly make out. I strongly recommend you to eliminate this sound before attempting the actual exam.I felt my speaking scores in all 6 previous attempts were suffered due to this.
> Secondly, I went through about 100 random graphs in Google images and tried to explain in 4-5 sentences for a week.
> 
> Re-tell lecture : Understand the overall meaning of the lecture and explain in 4-5 sentences with some specific info like place and date.
> Here as well I did not speak for more than 35 sec.


----------



## pavan4u

ArchV said:


> Hey guys can you provide the link of that spreadsheet, which contains the latest essay topics?


Try this. It may help. I don't think any new topics were introduced in PTE recently.

The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics


----------



## parthvi

manmuru said:


> Sad to hear this.. but don't give up. You are close... You can make it next time.
> Just try to focus on where you go wrong. One thing clear is that your spelling score is low. Try to spend atleast 3-4 minutes in checking spelling of the words after writing essays and keep some 1-2 minutes for writing summary questions. That should definitely help you improve writing score. For reading, if you are not confident of the answer choices given for MCMA questions, avoid marking options which you are not 100% confident of.. as they carry negative marks. Better luck next time.


Thanks a lot for your advises.


----------



## parthvi

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me which *grammar book *should I refer in order to crack fill in the blanks for* especially Reading connectors (However, moreover, Although, in spite of, etc.)*? I think I am really losing marks in this type?

Thanks


----------



## Himanshu Patel

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me which *grammar book *should I refer in order to crack fill in the blanks for* especially Reading connectors (However, moreover, Although, in spite of, etc.)*? I think I am really losing marks in this type?
> 
> Thanks


Hewings Martin. Advanced Grammar In Use. 3rd edition - 2013

you will find all your grammar related answers in this book...cheers


----------



## Prash2533

*Thanks You All*

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to thank all of you here. I got my required score today and have got 10 points from PTE now. Special thanks to MAXNGO and DylanAung whose experiences guided me through this forum.

Keep working hard and wish you all the best.

PTE first attempt LSRW: 73/59/72/90
PTE second attempt LSRW: 73/76/80/89


----------



## robinv12010

*PTE speaking issue*

Hello Prash

Please let me know how you describe PTE graphs and Retell lecture.I missed speaking for 1 or 2 marks

Thank you
Robin



Prash2533 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to thank all of you here. I got my required score today and have got 10 points from PTE now. Special thanks to MAXNGO and DylanAung whose experiences guided me through this forum.
> 
> Keep working hard and wish you all the best.
> 
> PTE first attempt LSRW: 73/59/72/90
> PTE second attempt LSRW: 73/76/80/89


----------



## Prash2533

robinv12010 said:


> Hello Prash
> 
> Please let me know how you describe PTE graphs and Retell lecture.I missed speaking for 1 or 2 marks
> 
> Thank you
> Robin


Hi Robin,

You just need to follow the format described in previous threads by MAXNGO. Give an introduction, Tell Maximum and minimum values. If there is a clearly visible trend (like males doing good in certain age category and women doing better in another category) just explain that and provide a conclusion (like: overall women do outlive more than women with a longer life period.)

For retell lecture, there are two approaches. Note down 4-5 sentences from the lecture and tell them in your own way with fluency or copy the main key points like figures/dates and use them in explaining about the topic. The best solution is get BBC 1 minutes news and tell those in your own words to fellow people (pseudo specters in my case )


----------



## sridharv86

This thread is super useful. A lot of insights every time I come in here  Thanks much guys ! Truly appreciated..


----------



## OnlyAustralia

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me which grammar book should I refer in order to crack fill in the blanks for especially Reading connectors (However, moreover, Although, in spite of, etc.)? I think I am really losing marks in this type?
> 
> Thanks


You can visit YouTube and watch videos for the same.


----------



## robinv12010

*PTE speaking issue*

Thanks a lot Prash.

Please send me some sample format for graph and retell lecture if you don't mind.


----------



## sesocam

Hi guys , is there any discount code that i can use in sydney ??? 
Thanks


----------



## Prash2533

robinv12010 said:


> Thanks a lot Prash.
> 
> Please send me some sample format for graph and retell lecture if you don't mind.


Robin, you can find really good formats in PTE books. Just search weebly7 band practise tests on youtube for speaking tests.


----------



## piyushanjali

Hello Everyone!

Can someone suggest me which PTE Practice test to appear for, Version 1 or Version 2.
I am attempting for PTE actual test on 1st Feb and plan giving a Moc before that, as this is my second attempt.

Regards,
Anjali


----------



## trinkasharma

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Can someone suggest me which PTE Practice test to appear for, Version 1 or Version 2.
> I am attempting for PTE actual test on 1st Feb and plan giving a Moc before that, as this is my second attempt.
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Where are you seeing these versions?
Or do you mean the gold kit set1/set2?


----------



## pavan4u

sesocam said:


> Hi guys , is there any discount code that i can use in sydney ???
> Thanks


You can avail $33 discount here. (Australian wide)

https://www.aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher.html


----------



## piyushanjali

trinkasharma said:


> Where are you seeing these versions?
> Or do you mean the gold kit set1/set2?




I mean the kit: Version 1 or Version 2.

3 HOUR SINGLE USE SCORED PRACTICE TEST

VERSION 1 VERSION 2

$35.99


----------



## trinkasharma

I think i bought both.


----------



## parthvi

Hi, can anyone please criticized my essay? 

*"Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation?*
—————————————————————————————————————
Marketing is an important part of the successful company’s procedures. There are many benefits that organisations are achieving by placing offers, discounts, promotion vouchers, and many more. This can promte their reputation, products, and services in the niche markets. In my opinion, there are many positive ways by which organisations can have significant impacts on their reputation as analysed in the following paragraphs.

First of all, the marketing is necessity for every organisation to sustain in the throught-cutting competition market. Marketing promote company’s services, products, and brand values to the customers. As an example, Samsumg corporation provides their new launching phone adverts in every country in order to gain high sale, reputation, and customer trust. Thus, marketing has valuable impacts on the organisations.

Secondly, the marketing brings product or service in limelight in this high competition era, which can lead companies revenue far better than other non-marketing corporations.
As an example, many organisation boosting their annual income using social media as a marketing strategy such as Facebook, Twitter or LinkedIn. As a result, marketing helps companies to stand out from the crowds.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that marketing has far more positive impacts on the companies environment, culture and revenue. Thus, according to me, it can be said that every comapny has to adopt suitable marketing strategies for their future development and success.


----------



## Prash2533

This is what I jolted down during my preparation :juggle:. Open for feedback and might be helpful for content and vocab :angel:. Hope forum members will not indulge in plagiarism. 

Word Count : 283
In our quotidian life, we often see big billboards, print advertisements and emails with huge discount offers on various products available in the market. It is definitely alluring to the customer and helps the companies to attract new customers by giving something at cheaper price than other peer products. However, it is also arguable that, does it win the loyalty of the customer to the product?
A company usually offers discounts to customers for various reasons like special holiday season, inventory clearance or going out of business. This results in burgeoning increase in customer traffic as people cannot resist a sale. Discounts do work to the advantage of both parties. As an illustration, a startup might get a customer by offering a deal and vice versa a customer might get a deal for his favorite product on marketing companies like Groupon.

Nevertheless, there are also some negative aspects associated to discount offers in a business. Although this strategy increases the top-line, but it directly hits the bottom-line as profit margin decreases. Additionally it sets a preconceived notion in the customer’s mind that the given product will always be available at discounted price. Furthermore, it trashes the product value being cheaply available and makes the business dishonest about pricing. Companies like Apple, or Cartier hardly offer discounts on their products still they are considered the best brands in their category.

In conclusion, discounting is like a highly addictive drug whereas customer fidelilty is a valuable commodity. Sales and discounts can hurt your business in the long run by decreasing the perceived value of your produce, but adding value can inspire customers to spend more, come back time and time again and endorse your product.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Pritivi,

You are way out of topic.

You will surely get the score for the essay structure. But the content is little off.
If you reword the essay topic, its asking you to critically analyse the impact of Discounts and offers on the reputation of the big companies. Marketing strategies etc are there to confuse you.

You should think whether placing the discounts such as Buy one get one. 25% OFF, 50% OFF. impacts the reputation of the company,

think about global brands who are trying to compete in an open market and a brand which gives 50% off. Does consumer believe that product is off low quality and hence the repercussion on the brand image.

Your both the paragraphs analyse the advt strategies. This is something which was not asked. You start losing the content marks. You should think about breaking the question statement and try to grasp what you are being asked to write.


----------



## Abhishu

Guys,

what is the discount code for PTE 2016.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

abhishu said:


> guys,
> 
> what is the discount code for pte 2016.


It's the same PTE2015


----------



## Prash2533

This is for my friends Rabnawaz, parthvi and Pras07. I have not followed the Ryan template but is quite similar to that:

_*In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?"*_
Word Count 288
To truly implement the characterization of democracy: government of/by/for people; voting should be necessary else it defeats the very purpose of democracy, as people are not voting to select the candidate to run the government. In no way we can say that it’s a violation of liberty, as voting should be considered as both right and duty of the citizen, which he or she is ought to perform.

Advocates of compulsory voting argue that decisions made by democratically elected governments are more legitimate when higher proportions of the population participate. They argue further that voting, voluntarily or otherwise, has an edifying effect upon the citizens. Moreover, compulsory voting also saves lot of public money as political parties do not have to spend resources convincing the electorate that it should in general turn out to vote. Lastly, if democracy is government by the people, then it is every citizen's responsibility to elect their representatives.

The leading argument against compulsory voting is that it is not consistent with the freedom associated with democracy. Voting is not an intrinsic obligation and the enforcement of the law would be an infringement of the citizens' freedom associated with democratic elections. Also, it is argued that some people cannot vote due to illness or travel so they should not be penalized for same.

To counter the absenteeism due to illness or travel, governments should encourage alternative methods like postal ballots to make sure there is maximum participation in voting.

In conclusion, it should be remembered that most democratic countries have gained their independence from colonial rule with great struggle and sacrifice. In spirit of that, we should participate to elect an autonomous and sovereign government and should vote compulsorily to keep it alive and become a civilized society.


----------



## QueenB

Hey Guys, 

I'm taking the PTE on the 3rd of Feb, I have done one of the practice tests today and got:

LRSW - 86 75 80 84

I need to get at least 79 in the test to get 20 points for 189 visa. In your experience do you think the practice tests are the same as the actual tests, easier or harder? This is my first time doing the PTE after doing the IELTS twice (Scores L/R: 9 S: 8.5 W:7).

Does any of you have any advice on the reading as well?

Thank you so much


----------



## manmuru

Hi, 

From my experience, the practice tests are slightly harder than actual exam. All the best for your exam.

Regards,
Muru



QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm taking the PTE on the 3rd of Feb, I have done one of the practice tests today and got:
> 
> LRSW - 86 75 80 84
> 
> I need to get at least 79 in the test to get 20 points for 189 visa. In your experience do you think the practice tests are the same as the actual tests, easier or harder? This is my first time doing the PTE after doing the IELTS twice (Scores L/R: 9 S: 8.5 W:7).
> 
> Does any of you have any advice on the reading as well?
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## janeriz26

Hi all

Just need to confirm does PTE-A is considered for Immigration purposes?

I heard from others that from 2016 onwards its been revoked.

Does any body enlightened me?


Regards
Jane


----------



## QueenB

manmuru said:


> Hi,
> 
> From my experience, the practice tests are slightly harder than actual exam. All the best for your exam.
> 
> Regards,
> Muru


Thank you Manmuru!

Hopefully it will be fine, also I think the correction of the essay doesn't really take into consideration what you write. Or am I wrong?


----------



## QueenB

janeriz26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just need to confirm does PTE-A is considered for Immigration purposes?
> 
> I heard from others that from 2016 onwards its been revoked.
> 
> Does any body enlightened me?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jane


I really hope is not since I'm using it for immigration, it is still on the immi website anyway.

Where did you heard of it?


----------



## manmuru

No, It is not revoked. May i know who told you this?
I could see PTE-A in DIBP website.

How can I prove I have superior English? 





janeriz26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just need to confirm does PTE-A is considered for Immigration purposes?
> 
> I heard from others that from 2016 onwards its been revoked.
> 
> Does any body enlightened me?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jane


----------



## rahulraju2008

janeriz26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just need to confirm does PTE-A is considered for Immigration purposes?
> 
> I heard from others that from 2016 onwards its been revoked.
> 
> Does any body enlightened me?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jane


Any credible source for this info? Hope you realize that you have posted this question in a thread with ~ 780 pages on how to improve PTE-A for the sole purpose of Australian immigration! :boxing:


----------



## janeriz26

I heard from this FB post from PTE-A group here is the below url.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1516074541942065/

when i heard it first i was startle, coz i have booked my PTE-A appointment on 2nd Feb 2016. That post in FB made me think again & gain thought to check from here.


Hope this helps!!

Regards
Jane.


----------



## piyushanjali

Can anyone give me the essay template used in forum....thanks in advance!!


----------



## sunny_australia

Got my result today.
Achieved 65 in all .


----------



## sunny_australia

sunny_australia said:


> Got my result today.
> Achieved 65 in all .



Thanks Everybody for your support.


----------



## Abhishu

Is it ok..if I create two id in PTE to book the exam


----------



## sunny_australia

Abhishu said:


> Is it ok..if I create two id in PTE to book the exam


They will revoke or cancel one


----------



## desiaussie

sunny_australia said:


> Thanks Everybody for your support.


Congrats Sunny....Can you please guide me how to prepare for PTE academic. and how to score well over 65.


----------



## Dan_Dan

Nice tips guys! I would like to thank and I'm studying with your help!

I will do the exam soon, and I hope to pass it!


----------



## QueenB

Hey Guys, 

I'm taking the PTE on the 3rd of Feb, I have done one of the practice tests today and got:

LRSW - 86 75 80 84

I need to get at least 79 in the test to get 20 points for 189 visa. In your experience do you think the practice tests are the same as the actual tests, easier or harder? This is my first time doing the PTE after doing the IELTS twice (Scores L/R: 9 S: 8.5 W:7).

Does any of you have any advice on the reading as well?

Thank you so much


----------



## trinkasharma

My scores say that it was harder. I have been scoring 86 or higher in all modules (Apart from speaking) in the real tests.


----------



## galaxianape

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm taking the PTE on the 3rd of Feb, I have done one of the practice tests today and got:
> 
> LRSW - 86 75 80 84
> 
> I need to get at least 79 in the test to get 20 points for 189 visa. In your experience do you think the practice tests are the same as the actual tests, easier or harder? This is my first time doing the PTE after doing the IELTS twice (Scores L/R: 9 S: 8.5 W:7).
> 
> Does any of you have any advice on the reading as well?
> 
> Thank you so much



Practice test are at level above the actual test. With the current score is practice test, you should be able to achieve 79 is actual test. 

For reading, we have lot of materials like 50 paras to practice on my blog. some fill in the blanks as well..

Also I had referred to website tcyonline to practice reading.. their tests are time bound and difficult bt it gives good practice of reading module. it gives practice for 3 modules except speaking bt good enough to get hack of time management.

Thanks
Bankim

VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || RPL/ACS - September|| Vetassess - November|| PTE-A - 02/12/2015 || EOI raised 02-12-2015 || Invite 04-12-2015 ||VISA Lodge 16-12-2015 || CO Contact 13-01-2015 (PCC) || PCC 26-01-2016 || CO request complete 26-01-2016 || GRANT - ??/??/2016


----------



## phz

I was warned today for speaking too loud during the speaking part... Because of my last experience (people around me spoke really loudly during exam), I paid attention during my practice to speak louder than my usual tone. 

I think this maybe a new measure they are implementing due to many complains in the past, because it wasn't the case in my last test in the same center just two weeks ago. 

Anyway it was just one warning and I quickly adjusted my voice. 

Now it's time to cross fingers and hope for the best.... Although I don't feel any real differences of my performance in this test compared with the last one.


----------



## QueenB

galaxianape said:


> Practice test are at level above the actual test. With the current score is practice test, you should be able to achieve 79 is actual test.
> 
> For reading, we have lot of materials like 50 paras to practice on my blog. some fill in the blanks as well..
> 
> Also I had referred to website tcyonline to practice reading.. their tests are time bound and difficult bt it gives good practice of reading module. it gives practice for 3 modules except speaking bt good enough to get hack of time management.
> 
> Thanks
> Bankim
> 
> VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || RPL/ACS - September|| Vetassess - November|| PTE-A - 02/12/2015 || EOI raised 02-12-2015 || Invite 04-12-2015 ||VISA Lodge 16-12-2015 || CO Contact 13-01-2015 (PCC) || PCC 26-01-2016 || CO request complete 26-01-2016 || GRANT - ??/??/2016


Thanks galaxianape.

Do you have a link for your blog?


----------



## galaxianape

QueenB said:


> Thanks galaxianape.
> 
> Do you have a link for your blog?


Yes you can check on my profile page.... its ptecracker ....

Thanks

Bee 

VISA -189 || 261313 || 65 Pt || RPL/ACS - September|| Vetassess - November|| PTE-A - 02/12/2015 || EOI raised 02-12-2015 || Invite 04-12-2015 ||VISA Lodge 16-12-2015 || CO Contact 13-01-2015 (PCC) || PCC 26-01-2016 || CO request complete 26-01-2016 || GRANT - ??/??/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## QueenB

Guys, also, does anyone have the PDF for the main PTE book? I can only get it shipped and I don't have enough time before the exam to receive it!

It's the The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack 

Thank you sooooo much


----------



## Nick Spatula

Ehi QueenB.. how did you get the assessment of your qualification in just 12 days?

I had to wait 13 weeks...

Nick


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi QueenB

Take it from me. this book is useless. Dont waste your time. I would suggest the Person another book. Kenny. 
That book has practice test and other tips. The one you are looking so useless that I wondered what went through the creators mind. You can better look at 300 pages in the thread and you would have better skills gained than by reading that book 10 times.


----------



## QueenB

@dreamsanj Thank you for the advice, it was the book that I was missing, I have the Kenny and the Macmillan, I'll stick to those then! 

@Nick Spatula I got it in only 13 days cause I paid the 200 dollars more to get the fast track, which ensures that is given to an assessor within 5 working days. I thought it was gonna take 2/3 weeks still but they were much faster. It wasn't much of a choice cause my visa expires mid march and I need to apply for the 189 before then to get a bridging visa.


----------



## dreamsanj

QueenB,

How much do you hope to score at the PTE A, I saw your IELTS score and its pretty good. For 79+, A lot more effort would go in. I would say if you have not given the test before, dont go with lot of hopes. Your speaking score is 8.5. Some have struggled to get even band 7 here in PTE as they dont understand how its scored. 

I would recommend please read the Score guide in the KENNY book ( around 151 pages). It will tell you how much you can score. where all you have split scoring.

All the best for band 8


----------



## QueenB

dreamsanj said:


> QueenB,
> 
> How much do you hope to score at the PTE A, I saw your IELTS score and its pretty good. For 79+, A lot more effort would go in. I would say if you have not given the test before, dont go with lot of hopes. Your speaking score is 8.5. Some have struggled to get even band 7 here in PTE as they dont understand how its scored.
> 
> I would recommend please read the Score guide in the KENNY book ( around 151 pages). It will tell you how much you can score. where all you have split scoring.
> 
> All the best for band 8


I need to get 79+, 

I did a practice scored test yesterday and got LRSW - 86 75 80 84 so I'm quite confident now, is not my first computer based test, I've done the TOEFL twice to come to Australia to study a few years ago.

Why would you say not to keep my hopes up with those scores on a practice test?


----------



## eminemkh

QueenB said:


> I need to get 79+,
> 
> I did a practice scored test yesterday and got LRSW - 86 75 80 84 so I'm quite confident now, is not my first computer based test, I've done the TOEFL twice to come to Australia to study a few years ago.
> 
> Why would you say not to keep my hopes up with those scores on a practice test?


As the practice test is relatively easier, I reckon you should be fine on the actual test... I am paying for my sixth attempt tho...


----------



## QueenB

eminemkh said:


> As the practice test is relatively easier, I reckon you should be fine on the actual test... I am paying for my sixth attempt tho...


Everyone says the practice ones are harder than the actual exam..what were your scores?


----------



## eminemkh

Urgh, had 75+ on most of the subject but others will just drop.. this time my speaking dropped to 65.. which i used be 78...

Focus is the most important thing in this exam I reckon.


----------



## robbypuwar

*Need help regarding PTE*

Hi, 

My last PTE-A scores, which held on 23rd Jan, are as:

Listening: 74
Reading: 67
Speaking: 63
Writing:81

I am going to write it again on 14th Feb. Almost two weeks left. So if any one can help me with some study material or suggestions, kindly do it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Spatula

dreamsanj said:


> QueenB,
> 
> How much do you hope to score at the PTE A, I saw your IELTS score and its pretty good. For 79+, A lot more effort would go in. I would say if you have not given the test before, dont go with lot of hopes. Your speaking score is 8.5. Some have struggled to get even band 7 here in PTE as they dont understand how its scored.


I really think this is a totally misleading thing to say. 
I can't see the point in generalizing and comparing current IELTS scores and PTE desired scores (unless IELTS is 1.1.1.1 and you need PTE 79+  )
What really counts is how well you are prepared. Saying "some have struggled.." means nothing.. how prepared where those people? how did they approach the exam? 

Also, saying "don't go with lots of hope" is just wrong!
So.. hope for the best, expect the worst. 

Nick


----------



## sharmaiitd

Live to Drive said:


> Please check your PM, email shared
> 
> thanks


Could you please send me the same material. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## pavan4u

PTE Practice Test Plus (Kenny N) and PTE Academic Official Guide can be found in this drive.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## QueenB

pavan4u said:


> PTE Practice Test Plus (Kenny N) and PTE Academic Official Guide can be found in this drive.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pref=2&pli=1


Sorry if it completely out of topic, but what are the stars under your username? I have one and I don't know what it means


----------



## trinkasharma

QueenB said:


> Sorry if it completely out of topic, but what are the stars under your username? I have one and I don't know what it means


I have 5 stars. I guess it is to do with likes or number of posts.


----------



## pavan4u

QueenB said:


> Sorry if it completely out of topic, but what are the stars under your username? I have one and I don't know what it means


Practically speaking, more posts will lead to more stars. 50+ posts may have 2 stars, 100+ posts may have 4 stars and so on. There are people with more than 6 stars (senior members) who have been following and contributing more to this forum with their expertise and helping junior members by resolving some of their queries.


----------



## QueenB

Thank you guys for the clarification!


----------



## supafly84

hi all,

i plan on taking the pte because of its fast result.

i have two options for my visa application depending on my pte score: 
36 for each component (employer sponsorship)
65 for each component (independent applicant)

yes, i know i that can go for the lower score to ease pressure on me but i dont want my employer to get a hold of me for the next 2 years just in case i plan to move on to somewhere else.

how hard is it to get a score of 65? is 1 week enough to prepare myself? do you have any practice exams and templates that i can use

if i go for that 36, do i still need to study or just being familiar on the pte format is enough? if i go for this score, i plan to take the test on tuesday, 2nd of feb --- 3 days preparation. LOL 

thank you


----------



## eminemkh

supafly84 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i plan on taking the pte because of its fast result.
> 
> i have two options for my visa application depending on my pte score:
> 36 for each component (employer sponsorship)
> 65 for each component (independent applicant)
> 
> yes, i know i that can go for the lower score to ease pressure on me but i dont want my employer to get a hold of me for the next 2 years just in case i plan to move on to somewhere else.
> 
> how hard is it to get a score of 65? is 1 week enough to prepare myself? do you have any practice exams and templates that i can use
> 
> if i go for that 36, do i still need to study or just being familiar on the pte format is enough? if i go for this score, i plan to take the test on tuesday, 2nd of feb --- 3 days preparation. LOL
> 
> thank you


I think 65 is not very hard... in your case just try your best and attempt once first, as long as you get 36 you are safe and that doesn't stop you from doing it again. Once you get your 65+, you can still go for 189, no conflict.

Good that you have 457... I need to go back before march if I am not getting 79+


----------



## QueenB

supafly84 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i plan on taking the pte because of its fast result.
> 
> i have two options for my visa application depending on my pte score:
> 36 for each component (employer sponsorship)
> 65 for each component (independent applicant)
> 
> yes, i know i that can go for the lower score to ease pressure on me but i dont want my employer to get a hold of me for the next 2 years just in case i plan to move on to somewhere else.
> 
> how hard is it to get a score of 65? is 1 week enough to prepare myself? do you have any practice exams and templates that i can use
> 
> if i go for that 36, do i still need to study or just being familiar on the pte format is enough? if i go for this score, i plan to take the test on tuesday, 2nd of feb --- 3 days preparation. LOL
> 
> thank you


There is no general answer to that question, depends on your level of english.

I'm preparing the PTE A in one week to get 79+, for others it takes longer. It all depends what is your starting level.


----------



## yogesh11

supafly84 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i plan on taking the pte because of its fast result.
> 
> i have two options for my visa application depending on my pte score:
> 36 for each component (employer sponsorship)
> 65 for each component (independent applicant)
> 
> yes, i know i that can go for the lower score to ease pressure on me but i dont want my employer to get a hold of me for the next 2 years just in case i plan to move on to somewhere else.
> 
> how hard is it to get a score of 65? is 1 week enough to prepare myself? do you have any practice exams and templates that i can use
> 
> if i go for that 36, do i still need to study or just being familiar on the pte format is enough? if i go for this score, i plan to take the test on tuesday, 2nd of feb --- 3 days preparation. LOL
> 
> thank you


Hi,

With 1 week preparation, my PTE result was L/R/W/S - 68/62/71/76. Result was out in 22 hrs.

Rightly said.....Depends on your level of English. But pls get yourself familiarize with exam format.

Good Luck !!


----------



## agiri

Hi,

I am preparing for PTE and need help in that. Do anyone know how much I can get if the number of correct answers is known. Eg: in reading out of 54 questions I am able to get 36 right. How much can i expect in reading that (I need 65 and above)
If anyone can help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## twid

That's depends on questions you answered as they are of different type 
1. right or wrong, 
2. negative marking and
3. partial markings 



agiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing for PTE and need help in that. Do anyone know how much I can get if the number of correct answers is known. Eg: in reading out of 54 questions I am able to get 36 right. How much can i expect in reading that (I need 65 and above)
> If anyone can help.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## agiri

ya true. Actually I was more concerned that how mnay I need to do correct or I can target in order to achieve my desired score.







twid said:


> That's depends on questions you answered as they are of different type
> 1. right or wrong,
> 2. negative marking and
> 3. partial markings


----------



## sridharv86

This question has been asked multiple times in this forum, but I just want to put it out there again to get the opinion of people who took the PTE practice test recently. 

1. Is the Gold Kit for 60$ worth it or would it be ok to take the silver kit for 40$?
2. How many times can we take the 2 sample scored tests in Gold kit?


----------



## trinkasharma

sridharv86 said:


> This question has been asked multiple times in this forum, but I just want to put it out there again to get the opinion of people who took the PTE practice test recently.
> 
> 1. Is the Gold Kit for 60$ worth it or would it be ok to take the silver kit for 40$?
> 2. How many times can we take the 2 sample scored tests in Gold kit?


>>Gold is better, it has two tests. Silver is one.
>>Each exam once.


----------



## guruchauhan

Dear forumites,
I have taken my PTE A exam on 23rd of January 2016. My center admin reported an incident as my name was different as i registered for exam. By mistake i write SINGH as my family name but on passport my full name is Gurcharan Singh, so this happened. But till date my result is on hold.
I called up pearson contact center and wrote an email also but no success availed.
What should i do now?? Anybody who can guide me?? Is it going to impact my score also???
If anyone have knowledge about it please share.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Shen500

Does anyone know how much marks they allocate/weighting for the write from dictation part? (the one, that we have to listen to a sentence and write it down) 

(All I know is they use an algorithm, but there should be some kind of maximum marks/weighting for a certain section to be used by their algorithm right)

Last time, I got 77 for writing and 70 for the listening, I could do all the tasks, but recently, got 44 for the writing and 50 for the listening .. all the sub-skills sections are 75+ (written discourse, spelling, grammar, vocab etc), but this time, I couldn't do the final task (write from dictation) .. I think it contains 3-4 questions right .. so, should I focus on "essay writing" + "summarizing" or to manage the overall time this time. ?


----------



## Shen500

guruchauhan said:


> Dear forumites,
> I have taken my PTE A exam on 23rd of January 2016. My center admin reported an incident as my name was different as i registered for exam. By mistake i write SINGH as my family name but on passport my full name is Gurcharan Singh, so this happened. But till date my result is on hold.
> I called up pearson contact center and wrote an email also but no success availed.
> What should i do now?? Anybody who can guide me?? Is it going to impact my score also???
> If anyone have knowledge about it please share.
> Thanks in advance


I think they will ask for more identification to verify, if it is the real "Gurcharan Singh" appeared on the exam as just "SINGH" ... because, some other person can also write the exam from a partially similar name to pass the exam in a fraudulent way. But, I think, further verification on your identity will solve it ...


----------



## Shen500

sridharv86 said:


> This question has been asked multiple times in this forum, but I just want to put it out there again to get the opinion of people who took the PTE practice test recently.
> 
> 1. Is the Gold Kit for 60$ worth it or would it be ok to take the silver kit for 40$?
> 2. How many times can we take the 2 sample scored tests in Gold kit?


Gold kit contains 2 kinds of tests. Those two can be used only once per each.
Silver kit contains only 1 test. Most of the time, same as the first test from the Gold kit.

It does worth to buy gold kit if you plan to do 2 practice tests before the exam. Otherwise, just buy silver kit, you don't have to pay more.


----------



## engineer20

Shen500 said:


> Does anyone know how much marks they allocate/weighting for the write from dictation part? (the one, that we have to listen to a sentence and write it down)
> 
> (All I know is they use an algorithm, but there should be some kind of maximum marks/weighting for a certain section to be used by their algorithm right)
> 
> Last time, I got 77 for writing and 70 for the listening, I could do all the tasks, but recently, got 44 for the writing and 50 for the listening .. all the sub-skills sections are 75+ (written discourse, spelling, grammar, vocab etc), but this time, I couldn't do the final task (write from dictation) .. I think it contains 3-4 questions right .. so, should I focus on "essay writing" + "summarizing" or to manage the overall time this time. ?


A lot of points for writing and listening come from write from dictation. What I know is it is 1 point per each correct word.


----------



## Shen500

engineer20 said:


> A lot of points for writing and listening come from write from dictation. What I know is it is 1 point per each correct word.


1 mark for each correct word .. OMG .. there are 3-4 questions as I know so, that means that should comprise of 15-20 marks .. :O ... So, I guess this time what I should do is manage the time, so I won't run out of overall test time.


----------



## manmuru

Yes Shen500. In my last exam I missed 2 'write from diction' questions and my writing score fell down sharply to 68 despite getting 90 in grammar, written discourse and vocabulary and 80 in spelling. The same hit my listening score (75) too. It was because of the last 90 seconds  
I was aiming for 79+ in all sections.. I managed to get 82 in speaking and 86 in reading. Time management is really really crucial if you are aiming for high scores. 
My next exam is scheduled on 1st Feb. Hoping to get it.. it will be my sixth attempt!



Shen500 said:


> 1 mark for each correct word .. OMG .. there are 3-4 questions as I know so, that means that should comprise of 15-20 marks .. :O ... So, I guess this time what I should do is manage the time, so I won't run out of overall test time.


----------



## Shen500

manmuru said:


> Yes Shen500. In my last exam I missed 2 'write from diction' questions and my writing score fell down sharply to 68 despite getting 90 in grammar, written discourse and vocabulary and 80 in spelling. The same hit my listening score (75) too. It was because of the last 90 seconds
> I was aiming for 79+ in all sections.. I managed to get 82 in speaking and 86 in reading. Time management is really really crucial if you are aiming for high scores.
> My next exam is scheduled on 1st Feb. Hoping to get it.. it will be my sixth attempt!


ohh, is that so .. I should be more focused on time management this time.


----------



## jassi12345

Hi All,

I gave PTE exam and got 62 in listening.
I need some tips for Speaking and Listening...Plz share if anyone has tips or useful materials...


----------



## Electrical_Manja

jassi12345 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave PTE exam and got 62 in listening.
> I need some tips for Speaking and Listening...Plz share if anyone has tips or useful materials...


Hi Jassi,

I wrote my exam just yesterday and got an over all score of 89/90, with lowest 89 in writing (because i crossed the word limit in essay, i wrote 315 words).

The main thing about listening is that, most of the lectures they give revolve around a topic which is not directly stated (sometimes it is). They try to beat around the bush but if you pay attention to the examples then you get a decent idea about the main topic. Just try this technique during your practice,

Idea:

Ex1:

Ex2:

When the lecture starts, try to get an idea about the topic and write it against the idea, next fill up the examples as they state it, again the examples might not be straightforward. If you are unable to get what the main idea is, refer to these examples to guess. 
Honestly, in my opinion, they are not looking for you to give a stellar response to the topic in terms of content so much as your confidence which is evident through your fluency and vocabulary. Just make sure that though you might not entirely understand the lecture, speak clearly and fluently. 
I know for a fact that I made mistakes in relation to the topic but I concentrated on the delivery of my speech rather than my understanding of the topic.

Hope that helps..
If you have any more questions regarding other sections just post, I will follow the post.

Good luck..


----------



## pavan4u

guruchauhan said:


> Dear forumites,
> I have taken my PTE A exam on 23rd of January 2016. My center admin reported an incident as my name was different as i registered for exam. By mistake i write SINGH as my family name but on passport my full name is Gurcharan Singh, so this happened. But till date my result is on hold.
> I called up pearson contact center and wrote an email also but no success availed.
> What should i do now?? Anybody who can guide me?? Is it going to impact my score also???
> If anyone have knowledge about it please share.
> Thanks in advance


They will hold your result for further verification of your name and it will not have any impact on your scores.


----------



## davidk59

phz said:


> I was warned today for speaking too loud during the speaking part... Because of my last experience (people around me spoke really loudly during exam), I paid attention during my practice to speak louder than my usual tone.
> 
> I think this maybe a new measure they are implementing due to many complains in the past, because it wasn't the case in my last test in the same center just two weeks ago.
> 
> Anyway it was just one warning and I quickly adjusted my voice.
> 
> Now it's time to cross fingers and hope for the best.... Although I don't feel any real differences of my performance in this test compared with the last one.


Hi, have you got results yet? I sit for the exam on 2nd February so it will be in 2 days.

Please share your experience regarding the improvement.

Thanks


----------



## parthvi

Hi, does ES skill spellings affect a lot to achieve good marks in writing? Can anyone please focus on this because for my last attempt I have got *62* in writing whereas my ES are Grammar 64, Spelling 18, Vocabs 73, and Written Discourse 81. I just missed by 3 points to gain 65 in Writing. 

However, I do not understand what is wrong with my writing, consistently getting 62 since last 4 attempts. 

Is anyone here who was struggling with writing, and finally made it through? Please, give me your views, so I can work, and try to improve in that directions. 

Thanks


----------



## pavan4u

parthvi said:


> Hi, does ES skill spellings affect a lot to achieve good marks in writing? Can anyone please focus on this because for my last attempt I have got *62* in writing whereas my ES are Grammar 64, Spelling 18, Vocabs 73, and Written Discourse 81. I just missed by 3 points to gain 65 in Writing.
> 
> However, I do not understand what is wrong with my writing, consistently getting 62 since last 4 attempts.
> 
> Is anyone here who was struggling with writing, and finally made it through? Please, give me your views, so I can work, and try to improve in that directions.
> 
> Thanks


I suggest you to stick to one spelling structure either UK or US. As you are in Australia, you can easily adopt 'S' form instead of 'Z'. I struggled to differenciate this in my earlier attempts and used the combination of US and UK forms. But gradually improved and tried to maintain one form.
I never understood what does written discourse mean. As per my understanding, 'our written text is easily understandable to the reader'. However, I saw in so many cases where their written discourse was between 10 and 55 but their overall writing score was perfect 90.
Usage of good academic words will definitely lead to better score. Never repeat the same word in different circumstances. Try to use as many synonymous as possible. Try to avoid words such as don't, wouldn't, shouldn't, haven't. Using these words once in a while is fine but not frequently. No short forms should be allowed such as ASAP.
Try to elaborate your vocabulary but never make it complex which may change the meaning of the context.
Finally, spend some time to proof read your essay which will help you to correct your grammar and spellings.


----------



## parthvi

pavan4u said:


> I suggest you to stick to one spelling structure either UK or US. As you are in Australia, you can easily adopt 'S' form instead of 'Z'. I struggled to differenciate this in my earlier attempts and used the combination of US and UK forms. But gradually improved and tried to maintain one form.
> I never understood what does written discourse mean. As per my understanding, 'our written text is easily understandable to the reader'. However, I saw in so many cases where their written discourse was between 10 and 55 but their overall writing score was perfect 90.
> Usage of good academic words will definitely lead to better score. Never repeat the same word in different circumstances. Try to use as many synonymous as possible. Try to avoid words such as don't, wouldn't, shouldn't, haven't. Using these words once in a while is fine but not frequently. No short forms should be allowed such as ASAP.
> Try to elaborate your vocabulary but never make it complex which may change the meaning of the context.
> Finally, spend some time to proof read your essay which will help you to correct your grammar and spellings.


Thanks Pavan for your advise.


----------



## VBA

Hi,

Is there anyone who is going to take or has taken PTE in Perth?


----------



## supafly84

can i replay retell lectures and repeat sentences before recording or do they automatically record when the speaker stops talking?

how about describing an image? how much time is given for us to formulate ideas?


----------



## trinkasharma

supafly84 said:


> can i replay retell lectures and repeat sentences before recording or do they automatically record when the speaker stops talking?
> 
> how about describing an image? how much time is given for us to formulate ideas?


A1: No replay anywhere in the exam.

A2: 25 seconds.


----------



## VBA

Hi all,

I took IELTS in June (1st attempt) and got 
S/W/R/L = 7/6.5/7/7.5

Then I took IELTS again in Dec (2nd attempt) and got
S/W/R/L = 6.5/7/7/7

Now due to some reason I need 8 in each module, therefore, I opted to take PTE this time. Can anyone suggest me whether 79+ would be achievable with such IELTS scores or not.
Also, please advice how should I start preparing, from where to start or what to start first :noidea:. I've my PTE booked on 19th Feb.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jassi12345

*Thanks,,*

Thanks...
I will try to get it and implement it...
I am facing problem in Listening and Speaking...around 60 in PTE A and actual exam...

I will preparing and giving another shot in March 5...
Major roadblock as i think:
Listening: Summary , multiple choice and dictation
Speaking: Describe Image and Retell Lecture

Let me if anyone follow specific strategy for them..

-Jassi 




Electrical_Manja said:


> Hi Jassi,
> 
> I wrote my exam just yesterday and got an over all score of 89/90, with lowest 89 in writing (because i crossed the word limit in essay, i wrote 315 words).
> 
> The main thing about listening is that, most of the lectures they give revolve around a topic which is not directly stated (sometimes it is). They try to beat around the bush but if you pay attention to the examples then you get a decent idea about the main topic. Just try this technique during your practice,
> 
> Idea:
> 
> Ex1:
> 
> Ex2:
> 
> When the lecture starts, try to get an idea about the topic and write it against the idea, next fill up the examples as they state it, again the examples might not be straightforward. If you are unable to get what the main idea is, refer to these examples to guess.
> Honestly, in my opinion, they are not looking for you to give a stellar response to the topic in terms of content so much as your confidence which is evident through your fluency and vocabulary. Just make sure that though you might not entirely understand the lecture, speak clearly and fluently.
> I know for a fact that I made mistakes in relation to the topic but I concentrated on the delivery of my speech rather than my understanding of the topic.
> 
> Hope that helps..
> If you have any more questions regarding other sections just post, I will follow the post.
> 
> Good luck..


----------



## supafly84

any there any free mock exam available?


----------



## Prash2533

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took IELTS in June (1st attempt) and got
> S/W/R/L = 7/6.5/7/7.5
> 
> Then I took IELTS again in Dec (2nd attempt) and got
> S/W/R/L = 6.5/7/7/7
> 
> Now due to some reason I need 8 in each module, therefore, I opted to take PTE this time. Can anyone suggest me whether 79+ would be achievable with such IELTS scores or not.
> Also, please advice how should I start preparing, from where to start or what to start first :noidea:. I've my PTE booked on 19th Feb.
> Thanks in advance.


The format for IELTS and PTE are different so your marks in IELTS do not matter in PTE and vice versa. JUst start with either PTE books or PTE gold pack if you can buy that. I would advise to go for former option and buy at least Official book to PTE


----------



## rezaul87

supafly84 said:


> any there any free mock exam available?


You can try in ptepractice.com, but it's not scored.


----------



## robbypuwar

Hi,

My last PTE-A scores, which held on 23rd Jan, are as:

Listening: 74
Reading: 67
Speaking: 63
Writing:81

I am going to write it again on 14th Feb. Almost two weeks left. So if any one can help me with some study material or suggestions to improve speaking, kindly do it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## supafly84

in the listening part multiple answers, is there a time allotted for us to at least browse the question and choices? i am doing practice tests that are available in youtube and the recordings play right away without me having the chance to at least check the question and possible answers


----------



## eminemkh

My turn to let everyone judge my essay...

Roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change

The negative influence by global warming has been significant. Extreme weathers are very common nowadays. To encounter the impact from this issue, governments, companies and individuals are equally important to get involved. Below I will explain their duties against this threat.

First of all, government has to take the lead. As being a regulator of a country, government should address the importance of climate change to the public. Setting up campaigns and advertisements are essential. Educating youngsters to aware of global warming and its consequences are necessary as well. Also, lawmakers have to set up regulations and laws to restrict carbon emission and chemical wastes disposal. Government has to act first so that others can follow.

Secondly, companies are crucial in limiting their waste. This is because they and dispose a huge amount of waste every year from manufacturing and packaging their products. Although they are for-profit organisations, corporates have their responsibilities to minimize their waste from any business activity. This relates to corporate social responsibility, an essential elements for a successful business entity. For their reputation and the world, corporates ought to make effort to help environment.

Last but not least, our participation. As an individual, we also have our duties. Understanding the situation by learning the causes of climate change is a good start. Then we have to take action. There are lots of things we can do. For example, separate recyclable items from our garbage, donate unwanted clothes and even become a vegetarian. Every little change makes a big different, so each of us has to play our part.

To conclude, global warming is inevitable. All of the parties should work together in order to save our planet. We should act now before the situation become irreversible.

Feel free to comment... Thanksssss


----------



## Live to Drive

Hello members, 
What is the discount code if anyone booked the test recently?


----------



## manmuru

PTE2015 gives 10% discount. I booked using this code couple of days back.



Live to Drive said:


> Hello members,
> What is the discount code if anyone booked the test recently?


----------



## Live to Drive

manmuru said:


> PTE2015 gives 10% discount. I booked using this code couple of days back.


Thank you.


----------



## pangasa.s

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent reader of this forum and specially of this thread since I was preparing to appear for PTE and this thread helped in numerous ways. This is my first post on the forum.

I appeared for PTE on 29th Jan (day before yesterday) and got my result yesterday noon.

I got 89 overall. Reading:90, Speaking: 90, Listening: 87 and Writing: 82. I have already received positive assessment from ACS and my total score is 70 now. Will be submitting EOI tomorrow. Could someone please let me know (or guide to correct thread) what are my chances of getting an invite and by when one can expect it considering I submit the EOI tomorrow. I have applied for the category ICT Business Analyst.

Thanks.


----------



## janeriz26

pangasa.s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and specially of this thread since I was preparing to appear for PTE and this thread helped in numerous ways. This is my first post on the forum.
> 
> I appeared for PTE on 29th Jan (day before yesterday) and got my result yesterday noon.
> 
> I got 89 overall. Reading:90, Speaking: 90, Listening: 87 and Writing: 82. I have already received positive assessment from ACS and my total score is 70 now. Will be submitting EOI tomorrow. Could someone please let me know (or guide to correct thread) what are my chances of getting an invite and by when one can expect it considering I submit the EOI tomorrow. I have applied for the category ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thanks.


It depends on the Draw date that acs will pool you in respective category of points in ur case its 70, chances are some time a week's time or month's time.


----------



## pangasa.s

janeriz26 said:


> It depends on the Draw date that you go with ITA.


Thanks for the quick reply and pardon my silly questions, but what is ITA? And where can I check the draw dates etc.

Thanks.


----------



## pangasa.s

janeriz26 said:


> It depends on the Draw date that acs will pool you in respective category of points in ur case its 70, chances are some time a week's time or month's time.


Okay, thanks. It makes sense to me now. Thanks again.


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi all,

Can anyone please help me.

I had taken the exam more than 4 times. Every time my pronunciation score is very low and its around 30 or 40. 

I dont know how to improve this pronounciation score. Its affecting my speaking score very badly. I am struggling to cross 65 in speaking in spite of many attempts.

Please let me know how to improve pronounciation score. Please let me know if there are any techniques to improve pronunciation score. Please help me. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## luvescape

Kate2102360 said:


> no never slow down, i tried slowing myself down and ended up with worse results. what you want to be aiming at to improve is your speed of response and speaking as fluently as you can, by fluent I mean speaking without hesitation or pauses that are not supposed to appear.
> To achieve this I asked all of my friends to only speak english to me because i believe one of the best way to improve fluency is to talk like a native and also think like one.


Hi Kate, did you end up getting the scores you want? I guess we are in a similar situation as I have been consistently getting 61-65 for many times, with an average of 75+. BTW I am a Chinese too and a near native English speaker, and all the tutors I have been to said I have absolutely no problem with my pronounciation, and most of them suggest me to speak faster, which I tried and didnt work. Just wondering if you have got around this issue.


----------



## luvescape

phz said:


> Did you test your mic before the start of the test ? How did it sound ?


hey, how did your last one go? end up passing your desire score?
I somehow have issues with getting beyond 65 for speaking, just curious if you could share your latest experience about the speaking section and the test centers.

BTW, I am a melbourne based Chinese and I have been abroad since 12. I have tried all the test centres except Discover and have varied my pitch, speed, even accent, but none of them worked which is extremely frustrating.


----------



## VBA

Prash2533 said:


> The format for IELTS and PTE are different so your marks in IELTS do not matter in PTE and vice versa. JUst start with either PTE books or PTE gold pack if you can buy that. I would advise to go for former option and buy at least Official book to PTE


Thank you for your suggestion 😊


----------



## supafly84

i just took my pte-a scored practice test 10mins ago.

LOL....is this for real????

L 76
R 60
S 82
W 73

yes i know those are low scores but i didnt even study.

i just need a score of at least 36 and i was worried that i might not get that mark so i just gave the mock test a try to see where im at.

in describing image, retell lecture, and repeat sentence i felt that i did a terrible job. terrible...no big words....cant formulate ideas etc...i even clicked the "next button" on my very first question. but i still got a decent score. HAHAHA

same in writing, i cant think of anything and just typed whatever came to my mind. i kept on repeating the same words over and over again. HAHA

reading has always been my weakness. i am lazy to read. i hate it. i just read the article just to finish without any intention of understanding what the article was all about. the fill in the blanks part was a complete disaster as i just selected what i thought sounded the best. LOL

honestly, i thought that i would get lower than 36 in each of the subtests.

THIS IS CRAZY

*SO TOO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE WORRIED....DONT BE. JUST PREPARE AND YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR SUR*E


*yes i know this is just a mock exam and the real one can have different result.

anyway, do you have any tip in reading? coz if i get 65 in each then i will just apply for independent visa instead of the employer sponsorship

taking my test this wednesday, 3/2/16

THANKS!


----------



## eminemkh

pangasa.s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and specially of this thread since I was preparing to appear for PTE and this thread helped in numerous ways. This is my first post on the forum.
> 
> I appeared for PTE on 29th Jan (day before yesterday) and got my result yesterday noon.
> 
> I got 89 overall. Reading:90, Speaking: 90, Listening: 87 and Writing: 82. I have already received positive assessment from ACS and my total score is 70 now. Will be submitting EOI tomorrow. Could someone please let me know (or guide to correct thread) what are my chances of getting an invite and by when one can expect it considering I submit the EOI tomorrow. I have applied for the category ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thanks.


You will get invited as soon as there is a round of invitation.

Could you share your way of achieving that impressive score?


----------



## raseen1978

Only solution is IELTS, If you want to pass PTE with 65+ in Speaking, atleast you need to sit another 100 times and still not sure, 




rohit5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please help me.
> 
> I had taken the exam more than 4 times. Every time my pronunciation score is very low and its around 30 or 40.
> 
> I dont know how to improve this pronounciation score. Its affecting my speaking score very badly. I am struggling to cross 65 in speaking in spite of many attempts.
> 
> Please let me know how to improve pronounciation score. Please let me know if there are any techniques to improve pronunciation score. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


----------



## raseen1978

Not discouraging you but you will have a hard time in speaking, trust me, but good luck





VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took IELTS in June (1st attempt) and got
> S/W/R/L = 7/6.5/7/7.5
> 
> Then I took IELTS again in Dec (2nd attempt) and got
> S/W/R/L = 6.5/7/7/7
> 
> Now due to some reason I need 8 in each module, therefore, I opted to take PTE this time. Can anyone suggest me whether 79+ would be achievable with such IELTS scores or not.
> Also, please advice how should I start preparing, from where to start or what to start first :noidea:. I've my PTE booked on 19th Feb.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## eminemkh

raseen1978 said:


> Only solution is IELTS, If you want to pass PTE with 65+ in Speaking, atleast you need to sit another 100 times and still not sure,



I got my 65+ on my first attempt.

Say I am a staff in PTE, because you always do.


----------



## VBA

pangasa.s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and specially of this thread since I was preparing to appear for PTE and this thread helped in numerous ways. This is my first post on the forum.
> 
> I appeared for PTE on 29th Jan (day before yesterday) and got my result yesterday noon.
> 
> I got 89 overall. Reading:90, Speaking: 90, Listening: 87 and Writing: 82. I have already received positive assessment from ACS and my total score is 70 now. Will be submitting EOI tomorrow. Could someone please let me know (or guide to correct thread) what are my chances of getting an invite and by when one can expect it considering I submit the EOI tomorrow. I have applied for the category ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there, may I plz know which place are you in presently?
Actually, I also have positive assessment from ACS and is under ICT business analyst.
I need to take Pte this month and most probably would apply EOI after that. Reason for why I'm asking you abt place is just to confirm if you are going through some agent and also just to follow you 😋
I hope you don't mind. Thanks 😊


----------



## VBA

raseen1978 said:


> Not discouraging you but you will have a hard time in speaking, trust me, but good luck


Thanks for letting me know.. I will focus more on that 😊


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi all,

I am also struggling to cross 65 in speaking in spite of many attempts. Can anyone please help me.

I had taken the exam more than 4 times. Every time my pronunciation score is very low and its around 30 or 40. 

I don't know how to improve this pronunciation score. Its affecting my speaking score very badly. 

Please let me know if there are any techniques to improve pronunciation score. Please help me. 

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



luvescape said:


> hey, how did your last one go? end up passing your desire score?
> I somehow have issues with getting beyond 65 for speaking, just curious if you could share your latest experience about the speaking section and the test centers.
> 
> BTW, I am a melbourne based Chinese and I have been abroad since 12. I have tried all the test centres except Discover and have varied my pitch, speed, even accent, but none of them worked which is extremely frustrating.


----------



## avinash_nair

rohit5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please help me.
> 
> I had taken the exam more than 4 times. Every time my pronunciation score is very low and its around 30 or 40.
> 
> I dont know how to improve this pronounciation score. Its affecting my speaking score very badly. I am struggling to cross 65 in speaking in spite of many attempts.
> 
> Please let me know how to improve pronounciation score. Please let me know if there are any techniques to improve pronunciation score. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


Rohit,

I suggest you start reading aloud from passages, record your speech and listen to it. By this way we ourself can find and correct mistakes in our speeches. I found this technique useful while I was preparing. 
Also, surround yourself with English during your preparation phase. Listen to English news, watch movies, TV series, anything that will help you understand how a native speaker pronounce words.
Last, be very confident and natural whileyou speak in the exam. With lots of practice you will be able to do that.

All the best!!


----------



## Live to Drive

Guys, what all can be referred to improve vocabulary? I'm to appear in the exam coming week.


----------



## trinkasharma

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, what all can be referred to improve vocabulary? I'm to appear in the exam coming week.


Read more books. Spend less time on facebook.


----------



## Live to Drive

In this shot span, I meant any relevant/ specific book like we refer to grammar for instance.


----------



## trinkasharma

Live to Drive said:


> In this shot span, I meant any relevant/ specific book like we refer to grammar for instance.


Read 8 and 9 band essays for IELTS. Use the same structure and language. This worked very well for me.


----------



## hm56

Hi
I have previously given PTE-A twice and my score were:
Exam 1 : RLSW 79 75 75 75
Exam 2 : RLSW 86 75 80 77
While in both exams my enabling score in spellings was quite low with 48 and 20 respectively. So according to me i am loosing my score of 79 each due to my spelling. So kindly suggest me on how to improve upon this area. Thanks


----------



## Live to Drive

trinkasharma said:


> Read 8 and 9 band essays for IELTS. Use the same structure and language. This worked very well for me.


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Can anyone tell me how much time we should spent on each listen and summarize (Listen) question type? I know that we get 10 minutes for each read and summarize (writing) question type.


----------



## parthvi

Hi, can anyone please share your sample DISCUSSION essay here because not sure how to approach discussion types essay?

Thanks


----------



## Ishan.Goyal

*Guidance*

Hi

I am looking to give PTE in anther 10 days. I am very confident about my reading and listening sections but am concerned about writing and speaking, primarily because I am unsure as to the exact expectations of what is required. It would be great if I can call you up for a brief discussion. Kindly share your number if the same is comfortable.

Warm Regards
Ishan



explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


----------



## VBA

hm56 said:


> Hi
> I have previously given PTE-A twice and my score were:
> Exam 1 : RLSW 79 75 75 75
> Exam 2 : RLSW 86 75 80 77
> While in both exams my enabling score in spellings was quite low with 48 and 20 respectively. So according to me i am loosing my score of 79 each due to my spelling. So kindly suggest me on how to improve upon this area. Thanks



Whenever you right an essay, just copy n paste that on www.grammarly.com website.
Believe me! This is very useful. 
This website will not only check your spellings but also grammar. They will actually highlight all the mistakes first then you can go through each and every wrong word and correct it according to their suggestion. 
This way, everytime you check your essay, you will able make a list of all those words which you spell wrongly. So next time when you are writing an essay, you will be more conscious about the common mistakes. It's a great way of practice writing online.


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you Avinash.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



avinash_nair said:


> Rohit,
> 
> I suggest you start reading aloud from passages, record your speech and listen to it. By this way we ourself can find and correct mistakes in our speeches. I found this technique useful while I was preparing.
> Also, surround yourself with English during your preparation phase. Listen to English news, watch movies, TV series, anything that will help you understand how a native speaker pronounce words.
> Last, be very confident and natural whileyou speak in the exam. With lots of practice you will be able to do that.
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## flyhi

Can someone proof read this essay? Thanks

Subject TOPIC for ESSAY:
Age discrimination occurs when a decision is made on the basis of a person' age. In the workplace, there are most often decisions about being employed in the first place, winning promotions are being unfairly dismissed. Should discrimination against older workers be made illegal?

Essay :

Old people being treated badly at the workplace is very common nowadays. Although many fall to the victim of age discrimination very few actually raise voice or report in their organization. Companies should formulate effective policies and measures to address age discrimination. Just because an employee has aged does not mean that his performance is deteriorated. The experience of the person has to be taken into consideration, as he/she might be a valuable asset to the company.

A recent survey on the employee satisfaction on one of the top tier IT company revealed that Senior Employees are not paid well or they are unsatisfied with the way they are being treated in the company. With the onset of youngsters dominating the workforce the importance to senior employee has taken a backstage. Employees also claimed that they are not given requisite compensations based on the years of experience and many times their promotion gets dismissed and rather given to young employees. This is a very unfair act and should be totally condemned.

Furthermore, many people are badly treated in the office if he/she is identified with a wrong doing. A mistake done by a senior employee gets easily identified and gets escalated to the top level, resulting at times leading to the termination of the employee. People of old age should be treated with respect and any unfair means of work should be treated liberally accounting the age factor into consideration.

Age discrimination is very unfair and should be completely eradicated at the workplace. Companies should come forward in bringing more effective Humar Resource Policies that will address their concerns and more importance should be given to them. They should be given an equal opportunity at the workplace.I strongly believe that the discrimination against older workers should be made illegal.


----------



## Prash2533

hm56 said:


> Hi
> I have previously given PTE-A twice and my score were:
> Exam 1 : RLSW 79 75 75 75
> Exam 2 : RLSW 86 75 80 77
> While in both exams my enabling score in spellings was quite low with 48 and 20 respectively. So according to me i am loosing my score of 79 each due to my spelling. So kindly suggest me on how to improve upon this area. Thanks


To start with start writing your essays and comprehensions in notepad instead of winword. Then copy them to winword and see how many red lines are displayed. Improve on those spellings. Spare sometime for spell check after writing your essay in actual exam.


----------



## pangasa.s

eminemkh said:


> You will get invited as soon as there is a round of invitation.
> 
> Could you share your way of achieving that impressive score?


Thanks for replying. I will try to cover the strategies I followed during the exam.

1. Make sure you prepare your introduction in advance and speak it confidently without hesitating during the exam. This might not seem relevant, but how it helps is, the first section will be speaking where you will start with "read aloud" section. And if you do your intro properly, you will get rid of nervousness (if any) before actual speaking section starts.

2. Speaking:
2.1 Read Aloud: You get 30-40 secs before you start speaking into mic. During this time read the sentence loud and notice any words you find difficult. Then when the mic opens, read it loud again. So you will be reading it twice. Once for your practice and then for the answer. There are few things to note: Pronunciation matter, accent does not (as long as you speak clearly). Also, don't breathe into the mic, and don't keep the mic too close to you mouth. Speak slowly and clearly. There is enough time. This is one of the easiest section and can award you good points.

2.2 Repeat Sentence: You hear a sentence and you need to repeat it. For this do not think of taking notes or writing down anything as you will not have time to do so. Instead of remembering the words, try to understand the meaning of what is being said, this will help you repeat easily. Also, speak fluently and make note of words like a, an, the, it etc as we can easily skip them. If you make a mistake while speaking, dont stop, instead continue speaking.

2.3 Describe Image: You see a picture, graph etc and have to describe it in 40 seconds. Personally i found that if you cover the key points, like what is being shown in the graph, trend, highest lowest values etc and just speak them fluently then you should be good. Content does not matter too much as long as it is related to the picture. Also speak fluently. This section is to test your speaking ability not how you interpret the diagrams. Just take notes of key points and speak fluently.

2.4 Re-tell lecture: Again, same applies to this. You hear a recording along with diagram/pic sometimes and you have to speak for 40 seconds on what you heard. Try to understand the main idea of what is being said. Notice supporting ideas and conclusions. Take notes while the lecture is playing. Once done, you will have just 10 seconds before mic opens so dont think of organizing your notes. Just speak what you have understood. Again be fluent.

2.5 Answer short questions: These are very simple. Speak just one word or a few words at max. Also, keep an eye on the recording status, sometimes you will speak you answer as soon as the question completes (happened to me in one question), however, the mic opens after 3 seconds or so. Luckily i took notice and repeated when the mic opened.

3. Writing: In this section you will either get 2 summarize written texts and 1 essay. Or 1 summarize text and 2 essays.
3.1 Summarize written text: For this item just skim the text to get the idea of what is being conveyed. Dont quote the examples etc, just the main idea. Make sure you write only one single sentence. Usually the main idea can be found in the first paragraph itself. And what i have noticed (may not be correct all the time) is they give you a main idea in the first para, and then a contradicting idea, or mention about that idea getting changed with time etc. Try practicing some connecting words like however, so, therefore etc which will help in creating a single sentence.

3.2 Essay: Follow the 4 para approach. 1st Para: Briefly explain the main idea. 2nd Para: Give the supporting idea along with example. 3rd Para: Give more supporting/alternating ideas and more example. 4th Para: Conclude the essay. Make sure you right between 200-300 words, no more or less than that. 220-230 would be ideal. Do not try too hard to use words which you are not comfortable with. Use simple words and write simple sentences. Ensure your spellings are correct. Gather ideas and make notes in first 5 minutes before you start typing. Leave 5 minutes at the end to review and make correction. While giving examples, you can say for example: Scientist XYZ came up with this theory in 1954. Any name and any date, whether correct or not would work since the computer does not have any way to verify the facts. You get the idea. Personally i used the structure suggested by someone in this same thread. Start with idea. Then first of all... , Secondly...., In conclusion...

4. Reading
4.1. MC Single Response. - Read the question first. Don't look at the options. Then read the paragraph and then read the options. Go for the most logical option. Dont just try to find the text from options in the para. These are pretty easy. Even if you are not sure, make sure you attempt and mark an option.

4.2. MC Multiple Response - Read the questions and options first. Then read the para. There is negative marking for these. So ensure you select only the option which you are complete sure of. No guess work here. Strictly. 

4.3. Re-order paragraphs - Ensure you do these with complete concentration as you can score a lot here. Read all the sentences first. Try to figure out the main idea/sentence. They are usually the ones which can stand on their own. After main idea comes the supporting statements. These will usually come next to each other. Look for chronological orders. Look for references which have been made in other sentences and try to place them logically. Practice these as much as possible.

4.4. Fill in the blanks - Pretty easy. Read the whole text to get the idea of the topic. Try to predict the word first and then see the options available and analyze them. See which for of tense would fit in the blanks and eliminate options.

4.5 Reading & Writing Fill in the blanks: Same as above. Make use of collocations and grammar.


5. Listening.
5.1 Summarize spoke text: Try to understand the overall meaning of the what is being said and write it in your own language. Do not focus too much on example. But ensure you catch the main idea, supporting idea and conclusion. Write between 50-70 words strictly.

5.2 MC multiple answers: Same as mentioned above in the reading sections. There is negative marking, so mark only those which you are confident of. Read the question before audio starts. Try to understand the meaning of what is being said. Take notes if required(recommended).

5.3 MC single answer: Read the question. Not the options. Then listen and pick the most logical option.

5.4 Fill in the blanks: Simple. Make sure you follow the audio with the text written on the screen and type in as you go through the blanks. Dont try to correct the spelling in case you goof up, just write it and when the audio completed, come back and correct them. Important is to ensure you can match the text on screen with the audio so that you dont lose track. If you are slow at typing, you can take notes in the notepad and then write once audio is complete.

5.5. Highlight correct summary: Dont look at the options. Listen to audio carefully and then come back and read and pick the option. Try to understand the idea of what is being said. No notes required. Just listen carefully.

5.6. Select missing word: Again listen carefully and try to understand what is being said. Dont look at the options first. Also see which option would be grammatically correct and has proper tense.

5.7. Highlight incorrect words: Very simple. The key is to make sure you read the text as the audio is played. And read carefully. Mark the word as the audio plays which is incorrect/different from what is there in the audio. If you miss a word, dont worry and focus on the next words. You dont want to miss out on coming words just for one incorrect/missed word.

5.8 Write from dictation: Simple. Listen to the recording and start typing. Dont worry about the spelling, you can correct them once you have written completely. Try to understand the meaning of what is being said. 

Sorry for the long post, i hope you find it helpful. If there are any specific questions, please feel free to ask.

Thanks.


----------



## pangasa.s

VBA said:


> Hi there, may I plz know which place are you in presently?
> Actually, I also have positive assessment from ACS and is under ICT business analyst.
> I need to take Pte this month and most probably would apply EOI after that. Reason for why I'm asking you abt place is just to confirm if you are going through some agent and also just to follow you 😋
> I hope you don't mind. Thanks 😊


Hi, I am in Delhi. Please PM me and I will let you know all the details.

Thanks.


----------



## Shen500

Those who claim they got 90/90/90/90 for all the bands, are really 90 scorers ? I have read some pages that near native speakers even can't get more than 65 marks for spoken etc .. but some claim they got all 90 .. can't it be some kind of pearson representatives doing their marketing tricks ? Just wondering ...


----------



## Shen500

supafly84 said:


> i just took my pte-a scored practice test 10mins ago.
> 
> LOL....is this for real????
> 
> L 76
> R 60
> S 82
> W 73
> 
> yes i know those are low scores but i didnt even study.
> 
> i just need a score of at least 36 and i was worried that i might not get that mark so i just gave the mock test a try to see where im at.
> 
> in describing image, retell lecture, and repeat sentence i felt that i did a terrible job. terrible...no big words....cant formulate ideas etc...i even clicked the "next button" on my very first question. but i still got a decent score. HAHAHA
> 
> same in writing, i cant think of anything and just typed whatever came to my mind. i kept on repeating the same words over and over again. HAHA
> 
> reading has always been my weakness. i am lazy to read. i hate it. i just read the article just to finish without any intention of understanding what the article was all about. the fill in the blanks part was a complete disaster as i just selected what i thought sounded the best. LOL
> 
> honestly, i thought that i would get lower than 36 in each of the subtests.
> 
> THIS IS CRAZY
> 
> *SO TOO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE WORRIED....DONT BE. JUST PREPARE AND YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR SUR*E
> 
> 
> *yes i know this is just a mock exam and the real one can have different result.
> 
> anyway, do you have any tip in reading? coz if i get 65 in each then i will just apply for independent visa instead of the employer sponsorship
> 
> taking my test this wednesday, 3/2/16
> 
> THANKS!


"HAHAHA HAHAHA" ... practice tests are practice tests .. but if you write the essay like that, no way you could achieve a results like that in a practice test even :eyebrows: .... I hope you'll not post that you scored 90/90/90/90 for all the bands in the real rest after few days ..


----------



## janeriz26

Shen500 said:


> Those who claim they got 90/90/90/90 for all the bands, are really 90 scorers ? I have read some pages that near native speakers even can't get more than 65 marks for spoken etc .. but some claim they got all 90 .. can't it be some kind of pearson representatives doing their marketing tricks ? Just wondering ...




This is not a marketing strategies of any body, people do score 90 in each band and sometimes close to 90's. I have seen many of the persons who have got that scores.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Shen500 said:


> Those who claim they got 90/90/90/90 for all the bands, are really 90 scorers ? I have read some pages that near native speakers even can't get more than 65 marks for spoken etc .. but some claim they got all 90 .. can't it be some kind of pearson representatives doing their marketing tricks ? Just wondering ...


Point to be noted.


----------



## ArchV

supafly84 said:


> i just took my pte-a scored practice test 10mins ago.
> 
> LOL....is this for real????
> 
> L 76
> R 60
> S 82
> W 73
> 
> yes i know those are low scores but i didnt even study.
> 
> i just need a score of at least 36 and i was worried that i might not get that mark so i just gave the mock test a try to see where im at.
> 
> in describing image, retell lecture, and repeat sentence i felt that i did a terrible job. terrible...no big words....cant formulate ideas etc...i even clicked the "next button" on my very first question. but i still got a decent score. HAHAHA
> 
> same in writing, i cant think of anything and just typed whatever came to my mind. i kept on repeating the same words over and over again. HAHA
> 
> reading has always been my weakness. i am lazy to read. i hate it. i just read the article just to finish without any intention of understanding what the article was all about. the fill in the blanks part was a complete disaster as i just selected what i thought sounded the best. LOL
> 
> honestly, i thought that i would get lower than 36 in each of the subtests.
> 
> THIS IS CRAZY
> 
> *SO TOO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE WORRIED....DONT BE. JUST PREPARE AND YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR SUR*E
> 
> 
> *yes i know this is just a mock exam and the real one can have different result.
> 
> anyway, do you have any tip in reading? coz if i get 65 in each then i will just apply for independent visa instead of the employer sponsorship
> 
> taking my test this wednesday, 3/2/16
> 
> THANKS!


That's nice to hear. Please, after taking the exam, let us know what essay topic you got on the exam. Thank you! Good luck.


----------



## guruchauhan

Dear friends
I have taken my exam on 23rd January 2016.
IR reported because by mistake i written my name wrong.
I called up Pearson so many times but no success. I talked to them online also again they raise other IR. AND ask to wait for 3-5 days will revert through email. I could i get out from this situation. Kindly jelp


----------



## guruchauhan

Already 10 days have been passed


----------



## trinkasharma

guruchauhan said:


> Dear friends
> I have taken my exam on 23rd January 2016.
> IR reported because by mistake i written my name wrong.
> I called up Pearson so many times but no success. I talked to them online also again they raise other IR. AND ask to wait for 3-5 days will revert through email. I could i get out from this situation. Kindly jelp


What is IR reported?

And what was wrong in the name?


----------



## Live to Drive

Experts here, what will be the level of importance (rating in terms of marks) for the following: 
1. Fill in the blanks 
2. Write from dictation
3. Summarizing text


----------



## manmuru

*79+*

Hi All,

I am happy to share with you all that after 6 attempts, I finally scored 79+ in L/R/S/W... I just received the score report.... 

Thank you so much for all the members for helping me by sharing your experiences and tips... 

Regards,
Muru


----------



## guruchauhan

trinkasharma said:


> guruchauhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends
> I have taken my exam on 23rd January 2016.
> IR reported because by mistake i written my name wrong.
> I called up Pearson so many times but no success. I talked to them online also again they raise other IR. AND ask to wait for 3-5 days will revert through email. I could i get out from this situation. Kindly jelp
> 
> 
> 
> What is IR reported?
> 
> And what was wrong in the name?
Click to expand...

IR is incident report


----------



## mandy2137

manmuru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that after 6 attempts, I finally scored 79+ in L/R/S/W... I just received the score report....
> 
> Thank you so much for all the members for helping me by sharing your experiences and tips...
> 
> Regards,
> Muru



Alas!! I could get that score as well...Today, I failed in my 7th attempt.


----------



## Shen500

guruchauhan said:


> Dear friends
> I have taken my exam on 23rd January 2016.
> IR reported because by mistake i written my name wrong.
> I called up Pearson so many times but no success. I talked to them online also again they raise other IR. AND ask to wait for 3-5 days will revert through email. I could i get out from this situation. Kindly jelp


if you provide with us more detail, any person here would help you/provide you some suggestions .. 

what do you mean by "by mistake i written my name wrong". For what extent your written name differ from your actual name ? .. For example, "Daidson" instead of "Davidson" etc ? or is it totally wrong .. ? Or your surname is not in the right place ?? 

your other identification details are correct ? such as your address etc, any identification number etc .. ?

we only can help you or suggest you, if you provide more details  ... "by mistake i written my name wrong" doesn't mean anything for us ... provide more details ..


----------



## guruchauhan

Shen500 said:


> guruchauhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends
> I have taken my exam on 23rd January 2016.
> IR reported because by mistake i written my name wrong.
> I called up Pearson so many times but no success. I talked to them online also again they raise other IR. AND ask to wait for 3-5 days will revert through email. I could i get out from this situation. Kindly jelp
> 
> 
> 
> if you provide with us more detail, any person here would help you/provide you some suggestions ..
> 
> what do you mean by "by mistake i written my name wrong". For what extent your written name differ from your actual name ? .. For example, "Daidson" instead of "Davidson" etc ? or is it totally wrong .. ? Or your surname is not in the right place ??
> 
> we only can help you or suggest you, if you provide more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... "by mistake i written my name wrong" doesn't mean anything for us ... provide more details ..
Click to expand...

My full name on id is Gurcharan Singh
I wrote first name - Gurcharan
Surname - Singh
Moreover they said you have two login ids, thats need to merge


----------



## eminemkh

pangasa.s said:


> Thanks for replying. I will try to cover the strategies I followed during the exam.
> 
> 1. Make sure you prepare your introduction in advance and speak it confidently without hesitating during the exam. This might not seem relevant, but how it helps is, the first section will be speaking where you will start with "read aloud" section. And if you do your intro properly, you will get rid of nervousness (if any) before actual speaking section starts.
> 
> 2. Speaking:
> 2.1 Read Aloud: You get 30-40 secs before you start speaking into mic. During this time read the sentence loud and notice any words you find difficult. Then when the mic opens, read it loud again. So you will be reading it twice. Once for your practice and then for the answer. There are few things to note: Pronunciation matter, accent does not (as long as you speak clearly). Also, don't breathe into the mic, and don't keep the mic too close to you mouth. Speak slowly and clearly. There is enough time. This is one of the easiest section and can award you good points.
> 
> 2.2 Repeat Sentence: You hear a sentence and you need to repeat it. For this do not think of taking notes or writing down anything as you will not have time to do so. Instead of remembering the words, try to understand the meaning of what is being said, this will help you repeat easily. Also, speak fluently and make note of words like a, an, the, it etc as we can easily skip them. If you make a mistake while speaking, dont stop, instead continue speaking.
> 
> 2.3 Describe Image: You see a picture, graph etc and have to describe it in 40 seconds. Personally i found that if you cover the key points, like what is being shown in the graph, trend, highest lowest values etc and just speak them fluently then you should be good. Content does not matter too much as long as it is related to the picture. Also speak fluently. This section is to test your speaking ability not how you interpret the diagrams. Just take notes of key points and speak fluently.
> 
> 2.4 Re-tell lecture: Again, same applies to this. You hear a recording along with diagram/pic sometimes and you have to speak for 40 seconds on what you heard. Try to understand the main idea of what is being said. Notice supporting ideas and conclusions. Take notes while the lecture is playing. Once done, you will have just 10 seconds before mic opens so dont think of organizing your notes. Just speak what you have understood. Again be fluent.
> 
> 2.5 Answer short questions: These are very simple. Speak just one word or a few words at max. Also, keep an eye on the recording status, sometimes you will speak you answer as soon as the question completes (happened to me in one question), however, the mic opens after 3 seconds or so. Luckily i took notice and repeated when the mic opened.
> 
> 3. Writing: In this section you will either get 2 summarize written texts and 1 essay. Or 1 summarize text and 2 essays.
> 3.1 Summarize written text: For this item just skim the text to get the idea of what is being conveyed. Dont quote the examples etc, just the main idea. Make sure you write only one single sentence. Usually the main idea can be found in the first paragraph itself. And what i have noticed (may not be correct all the time) is they give you a main idea in the first para, and then a contradicting idea, or mention about that idea getting changed with time etc. Try practicing some connecting words like however, so, therefore etc which will help in creating a single sentence.
> 
> 3.2 Essay: Follow the 4 para approach. 1st Para: Briefly explain the main idea. 2nd Para: Give the supporting idea along with example. 3rd Para: Give more supporting/alternating ideas and more example. 4th Para: Conclude the essay. Make sure you right between 200-300 words, no more or less than that. 220-230 would be ideal. Do not try too hard to use words which you are not comfortable with. Use simple words and write simple sentences. Ensure your spellings are correct. Gather ideas and make notes in first 5 minutes before you start typing. Leave 5 minutes at the end to review and make correction. While giving examples, you can say for example: Scientist XYZ came up with this theory in 1954. Any name and any date, whether correct or not would work since the computer does not have any way to verify the facts. You get the idea. Personally i used the structure suggested by someone in this same thread. Start with idea. Then first of all... , Secondly...., In conclusion...
> 
> 4. Reading
> 4.1. MC Single Response. - Read the question first. Don't look at the options. Then read the paragraph and then read the options. Go for the most logical option. Dont just try to find the text from options in the para. These are pretty easy. Even if you are not sure, make sure you attempt and mark an option.
> 
> 4.2. MC Multiple Response - Read the questions and options first. Then read the para. There is negative marking for these. So ensure you select only the option which you are complete sure of. No guess work here. Strictly.
> 
> 4.3. Re-order paragraphs - Ensure you do these with complete concentration as you can score a lot here. Read all the sentences first. Try to figure out the main idea/sentence. They are usually the ones which can stand on their own. After main idea comes the supporting statements. These will usually come next to each other. Look for chronological orders. Look for references which have been made in other sentences and try to place them logically. Practice these as much as possible.
> 
> 4.4. Fill in the blanks - Pretty easy. Read the whole text to get the idea of the topic. Try to predict the word first and then see the options available and analyze them. See which for of tense would fit in the blanks and eliminate options.
> 
> 4.5 Reading & Writing Fill in the blanks: Same as above. Make use of collocations and grammar.
> 
> 
> 5. Listening.
> 5.1 Summarize spoke text: Try to understand the overall meaning of the what is being said and write it in your own language. Do not focus too much on example. But ensure you catch the main idea, supporting idea and conclusion. Write between 50-70 words strictly.
> 
> 5.2 MC multiple answers: Same as mentioned above in the reading sections. There is negative marking, so mark only those which you are confident of. Read the question before audio starts. Try to understand the meaning of what is being said. Take notes if required(recommended).
> 
> 5.3 MC single answer: Read the question. Not the options. Then listen and pick the most logical option.
> 
> 5.4 Fill in the blanks: Simple. Make sure you follow the audio with the text written on the screen and type in as you go through the blanks. Dont try to correct the spelling in case you goof up, just write it and when the audio completed, come back and correct them. Important is to ensure you can match the text on screen with the audio so that you dont lose track. If you are slow at typing, you can take notes in the notepad and then write once audio is complete.
> 
> 5.5. Highlight correct summary: Dont look at the options. Listen to audio carefully and then come back and read and pick the option. Try to understand the idea of what is being said. No notes required. Just listen carefully.
> 
> 5.6. Select missing word: Again listen carefully and try to understand what is being said. Dont look at the options first. Also see which option would be grammatically correct and has proper tense.
> 
> 5.7. Highlight incorrect words: Very simple. The key is to make sure you read the text as the audio is played. And read carefully. Mark the word as the audio plays which is incorrect/different from what is there in the audio. If you miss a word, dont worry and focus on the next words. You dont want to miss out on coming words just for one incorrect/missed word.
> 
> 5.8 Write from dictation: Simple. Listen to the recording and start typing. Dont worry about the spelling, you can correct them once you have written completely. Try to understand the meaning of what is being said.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, i hope you find it helpful. If there are any specific questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you very much for all the advice. It is detailed and useful. I will incorporate with my strategy.


----------



## rahulraju2008

Live to Drive said:


> Experts here, what will be the level of importance (rating in terms of marks) for the following:
> 1. Fill in the blanks
> 2. Write from dictation
> 3. Summarizing text


In my opinion Fill in the blanks and Summarizing text are easy to score while write from dictation is harder.


----------



## chalita

Hello Everyone,
I'm feeling very frustrating,
After 10 attempts in ELTS with 9 of them falling by 0.5, either speaking or writing during 4 years. I heard about PTE and how fair this test was. I started to study for this test in June last year, I paid for classes and I did two mock test failing only in speaking which it was vey low.
I finally decided to take my first attempt of PTE yesterday, it took me a lot of time in learn the order of the question test, but the thing is that when I arrived to the reading part, the first question was fill in the blanks instead of multiple options choose single answer, then after 5 or 6 of those questions I got 4 multiple choice choose multiple answers, at that point I was very confused and I lost track of the time, after that 3 reorder paragraph and so on. At the end, I missed about 4 questions because the time was out. For the listening, for some reason I was short on time again which I find very rare because I used to finish like 10 minutes before in the mock tests.

Anyway, I got my results recently and my score was really dissappointing
Listening:58
reading:65
speaking:54
writing:57

grammar:64
oral fluency:45
pronunciation:45
spelling:23
Vocabulary:80
written discourse:90

I find very weird my spelling because I put special attention in my spelling, I have usually good spelling. Actually in my two mock tests I got 81 for spelling. Funny thing I thought my reading will be the worst score and it was the only one that reach 65. I don't understand

I am thinking in giving up because I feel I am too far away to reaching my score. I really don't know what to do.

Someone else got the issue in the order of the questions?


----------



## trinkasharma

manmuru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that after 6 attempts, I finally scored 79+ in L/R/S/W... I just received the score report....
> 
> Thank you so much for all the members for helping me by sharing your experiences and tips...
> 
> Regards,
> Muru


BTW what was your weak area (L/R/S/W)?


----------



## rahulraju2008

chalita said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm feeling very frustrating,
> After 10 attempts in ELTS with 9 of them falling by 0.5, either speaking or writing during 4 years. I heard about PTE and how fair this test was. I started to study for this test in June last year, I paid for classes and I did two mock test failing only in speaking which it was vey low.
> I finally decided to take my first attempt of PTE yesterday, it took me a lot of time in learn the order of the question test, but the thing is that when I arrived to the reading part, the first question was fill in the blanks instead of multiple options choose single answer, then after 5 or 6 of those questions I got 4 multiple choice choose multiple answers, at that point I was very confused and I lost track of the time, after that 3 reorder paragraph and so on. At the end, I missed about 4 questions because the time was out. For the listening, for some reason I was short on time again which I find very rare because I used to finish like 10 minutes before in the mock tests.
> 
> Anyway, I got my results recently and my score was really dissappointing
> Listening:58
> reading:65
> speaking:54
> writing:57
> 
> grammar:64
> oral fluency:45
> pronunciation:45
> spelling:23
> Vocabulary:80
> written discourse:90
> 
> I find very weird my spelling because I put special attention in my spelling, I have usually good spelling. Actually in my two mock tests I got 81 for spelling. Funny thing I thought my reading will be the worst score and it was the only one that reach 65. I don't understand
> 
> I am thinking in giving up because I feel I am too far away to reaching my score. I really don't know what to do.
> 
> Someone else got the issue in the order of the questions?


Relax... don't lose hope... And don't schedule your next PTE exam immediately.. Get some novels, good reading materials and try to get into a reading habit.. Also watch some English movies without subtitles and make sure that you are able to understand completely.. If you do this continuously I think your language will improve... Meanwhile keep practicing with the PTE materials available in this very thread.. All the best!


----------



## trinkasharma

guruchauhan said:


> My full name on id is Gurcharan Singh
> I wrote first name - Gurcharan
> Surname - Singh
> Moreover they said you have two login ids, thats need to merge


I suggest you check all your documents from Class Xth onwards and settle on a single version of the spelling etc.


----------



## avinash_nair

Shen500 said:


> Those who claim they got 90/90/90/90 for all the bands, are really 90 scorers ? I have read some pages that near native speakers even can't get more than 65 marks for spoken etc .. but some claim they got all 90 .. can't it be some kind of pearson representatives doing their marketing tricks ? Just wondering ...


A perfect 90 is achievable. It's not a marketing strategy of Pearson. I have many first hand experiences. Do lot of practice in reading, writing, listening and speaking and you get a very high score.


----------



## Live to Drive

rahulraju2008 said:


> In my opinion Fill in the blanks and Summarizing text are easy to score while write from dictation is harder.


Thank you for the info but wanted to know on the percentage marks assigned to these questions in terms from high > low.


----------



## varun01

Hi

Anyone wrote pte on 30 jan and got the results?

I am eagerly waiting for d same.. please reply.


----------



## davidk59

Live to Drive said:


> Thank you for the info but wanted to know on the percentage marks assigned to these questions in terms from high > low.


Hi, I think I could answer your question.

From my experience, write from dictation is highly important as every correct spelled word counts for 1 mark each, and it contributes to both writing and listening.

Next, Summarize spoken text is the second most important section in my view, this also contributes to both writing and listening. Make sure you write between 50 and 70 words, with correct grammar.

Next, Fill in the blanks is also important, but you will get around 4 or 5 blank per question, so you could expect 9 to 10 marks out of it. Again, this contributes to both your listening and writing.

I'm confident with my listening ability, but it happened to me once when I could not write some words from write from dictation, my writing score drop from 87 to 81, and listening from 81 to 78.

All the best!


----------



## nidi

*Discount Coupon*

Does anyone have discount coupon for PTE Exam?
I am planning to take PTE Exam and a discount coupon would really help me save some bucks.


----------



## John Page




----------



## Yogi4Aus

nidi said:


> does anyone have discount coupon for pte exam?
> 
> I am planning to take pte exam and a discount coupon would really help me save some bucks.



pte2015


----------



## veeraa

PTE2015 is still working it seems. All the best.



nidi said:


> Does anyone have discount coupon for PTE Exam?
> I am planning to take PTE Exam and a discount coupon would really help me save some bucks.


----------



## jakurati

nidi said:


> Does anyone have discount coupon for PTE Exam?
> I am planning to take PTE Exam and a discount coupon would really help me save some bucks.


PTE2015 saves you 1k. All the best


----------



## eminemkh

I have just remembered I have taken one of the hardest fill in the blanks task in my last PTE exam... about japanese shipwreck... I don't have the entire picture of the content.. does anyone recall a similar task?


----------



## John Page

eminemkh said:


> I have just remembered I have taken one of the hardest fill in the blanks task in my last PTE exam... about japanese shipwreck... I don't have the entire picture of the content.. does anyone recall a similar task?


Are you referring to listening or Reading section?


----------



## eminemkh

John Page said:


> Are you referring to listening or Reading section?


Thank you for replying my post.

It is the reading section, sorry I for got to mention.


----------



## QueenB

I just finished my exam and had the Japanese shipwreck!!


----------



## Nick Spatula

Ehi QueenB how did your exam go??


----------



## eminemkh

QueenB said:


> I just finished my exam and had the Japanese shipwreck!!


Haha, coincidence (or not)... do you recall the content? I just feel it is very, very, difficult...


----------



## QueenB

Guys, 

So, I didn't find the shipwreck too hard, but maybe I did it wrong lol

The rest of the exam was fine, 

For the speaking nothing particularly hard, except for one of the single answer questions that was asking a question based on a flow chart and obviously I had no time to look at the flowchart to answer properly. I never saw something like that before. The re tell the lecture and graphs were all quite straight forward.

For the writing I got 2 summaries and 1 essay, the essay was the one about antibiotics, computers and airplanes. I def wrote enough words.

The reading is were I had most issues, the 2 types of fill in the blanks were the first tasks and I took a bit of time because they were the ones I struggled with the most normally. Resulting in me rushing through the rest to make it in time. I finished it but I don't know how well I did.

For the listening again nothing too hard or special, in one of the write the summary the lecture was a bit weird and slightly confusing but I still made it. One of the recordings was of extreme low quality, I think on purpose and it was really annoying.

I did the exam at Discovery English in Melbourne and I really liked it, it was a bit noisy but it didn't affect my performance.

Hopefully I did well enough to get 79+ in all parts and say goodbye to all these english exams!


----------



## eminemkh

QueenB said:


> Guys,
> 
> So, I didn't find the shipwreck too hard, but maybe I did it wrong lol
> 
> The rest of the exam was fine,
> 
> For the speaking nothing particularly hard, except for one of the single answer questions that was asking a question based on a flow chart and obviously I had no time to look at the flowchart to answer properly. I never saw something like that before. The re tell the lecture and graphs were all quite straight forward.
> 
> For the writing I got 2 summaries and 1 essay, the essay was the one about antibiotics, computers and airplanes. I def wrote enough words.
> 
> The reading is were I had most issues, the 2 types of fill in the blanks were the first tasks and I took a bit of time because they were the ones I struggled with the most normally. Resulting in me rushing through the rest to make it in time. I finished it but I don't know how well I did.
> 
> For the listening again nothing too hard or special, in one of the write the summary the lecture was a bit weird and slightly confusing but I still made it. One of the recordings was of extreme low quality, I think on purpose and it was really annoying.
> 
> I did the exam at Discovery English in Melbourne and I really liked it, it was a bit noisy but it didn't affect my performance.
> 
> Hopefully I did well enough to get 79+ in all parts and say goodbye to all these english exams!


Thanks for reporting the exam situation and good luck on the result..

If you recall anything about that shipwreck articles, especially the words to fill (some words that I have never seen), please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## jesiu

Hi Guys,
My current score is around 50 but my goal is to obtain 65.
I'm just wondering if anybody was in the same situation?
If you could share your story and tell if it is hard to go from 50 to 65 and how long time did it took you?
Cheers.


----------



## galaxianape

jesiu said:


> Hi Guys,
> My current score is around 50 but my goal is to obtain 65.
> I'm just wondering if anybody was in the same situation?
> If you could share your story and tell if it is hard to go from 50 to 65 and how long time did it took you?
> Cheers.


Hey dont worry.. there are lot of ppl in our grp who are tying to get 65. And its not difficukt to get it.. just right strategy . Thats it. I have mentioned lot of tips to score 79, u can check the blog.


----------



## eminemkh

John Page said:


> Reading section judge you on your vocabulary. You can probably visit our website PTE Academic Test Training | Experts Cafe for some of the courses we offer


Hi John, I have looked at your course and charges and thank you for your suggestions. I am also pretty sure what reading section is examining (I had 88/90 once).

However I am just looking to learn from that specific fill in the blanks passage as it is one of the most difficult one I have ever encountered in PTE.

So if anyone has taken that shipwreck topic, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## twid

Summarize text: http://en.toefl.uobabylon.edu.iq/papers/pearson_2014_112450766.pdf

Summarize Text 1: IPCC anthropogenic reports found that due to the increase in world's temperature, sea level is rising, glaciers are melting and snow cover is disappearing.

Summarize Text 2: Mona Khalil inspired to do something for turtles on the edge of extinction in Lebanon, So she teamed up and opened bed-and-breakfast, where guest can help to protect, turtle's nest by setting up an iron grid on the nest, from predators and keep beach tidy. 

Please do give some valuable suggestions, Your suggestions will be helpful to others.


----------



## Live to Drive

davidk59 said:


> Hi, I think I could answer your question.
> 
> From my experience, write from dictation is highly important as every correct spelled word counts for 1 mark each, and it contributes to both writing and listening.
> 
> Next, Summarize spoken text is the second most important section in my view, this also contributes to both writing and listening. Make sure you write between 50 and 70 words, with correct grammar.
> 
> Next, Fill in the blanks is also important, but you will get around 4 or 5 blank per question, so you could expect 9 to 10 marks out of it. Again, this contributes to both your listening and writing.
> 
> I'm confident with my listening ability, but it happened to me once when I could not write some words from write from dictation, my writing score drop from 87 to 81, and listening from 81 to 78.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the valuable info. 

Just wondering if we have the entire break-up of all three sections here in similar manner? :confused2:

This might be helpful for those appearing


----------



## Shen500

guruchauhan said:


> My full name on id is Gurcharan Singh
> I wrote first name - Gurcharan
> Surname - Singh
> Moreover they said you have two login ids, thats need to merge


Your problem is still not clear. So, you're saying that your first name and surname in the passport is not Gurcharan and Singh respectively ? 

If your passport contains Gurcharan as your first name, and you have written Gurcharan as your first name in the PTE registration,
and
If your passport contains Singh as your surname, and you have written Singh as your surname in the PTE registration, there is no problem with your name.

they say that you you two ids is because you might have created online accounts two times (ie: You have two online PTE accounts) which you're not allowed to create. Because, some people use two accounts to book two exams within a one week. That is a violation of their rules. 

If you have same addresses and other details in two accounts but the names are different, that is really suspicious, two accounts can be used in fraudulent ways, so they may be investigating it right now.

Just keep in touch with them and ask what's the current status of your case. And ask them the further actions you should take to resolve it. Use the online support if they don't reply to your emails.


----------



## trinkasharma

Shen500 said:


> Your problem is still not clear. So, you're saying that your first name and surname in the passport is not Gurcharan and Singh respectively ?
> 
> If your passport contains Gurcharan as your first name, and you have written Gurcharan as your first name in the PTE registration,
> and
> If your passport contains Singh as your surname, and you have written Singh as your surname in the PTE registration, there is no problem with your name.
> 
> they say that you you two ids is because you might have created online accounts two times (ie: You have two online PTE accounts) which you're not allowed to create. Because, some people use two accounts to book two exams within a one week. That is a violation of their rules.
> 
> If you have same addresses and other details in two accounts but the names are different, that is really suspicious, two accounts can be used in fraudulent ways, so they may be investigating it right now.
> 
> Just keep in touch with them and ask what's the current status of your case. And ask them the further actions you should take to resolve it. Use the online support if they don't reply to your emails.


Indian passport has these entries in it

Surname:
Given Name:

His passport most probably reads

Surname:<BLANK>
Given Name: Gurcharan Singh.

Or maybe
Surname:Bhatia etc
Given Name: Gurcharan Singh.


----------



## guruchauhan

trinkasharma said:


> Shen500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is still not clear. So, you're saying that your first name and surname in the passport is not Gurcharan and Singh respectively ?
> 
> If your passport contains Gurcharan as your first name, and you have written Gurcharan as your first name in the PTE registration,
> and
> If your passport contains Singh as your surname, and you have written Singh as your surname in the PTE registration, there is no problem with your name.
> 
> they say that you you two ids is because you might have created online accounts two times (ie: You have two online PTE accounts) which you're not allowed to create. Because, some people use two accounts to book two exams within a one week. That is a violation of their rules.
> 
> If you have same addresses and other details in two accounts but the names are different, that is really suspicious, two accounts can be used in fraudulent ways, so they may be investigating it right now.
> 
> Just keep in touch with them and ask what's the current status of your case. And ask them the further actions you should take to resolve it. Use the online support if they don't reply to your emails.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian passport has these entries in it
> 
> Surname:
> Given Name:
> 
> His passport most probably reads
> 
> Surname:<BLANK>
> Given Name: Gurcharan Singh.
> 
> Or maybe
> Surname:Bhatia etc
> Given Name: Gurcharan Singh.
Click to expand...

You are right, I wrote first name Gurcharan
Surname Singh, second mistake created two ids as i forgotten the pswrd


----------



## hm56

VBA said:


> Whenever you right an essay, just copy n paste that on www.grammarly.com website.
> Believe me! This is very useful.
> This website will not only check your spellings but also grammar. They will actually highlight all the mistakes first then you can go through each and every wrong word and correct it according to their suggestion.
> This way, everytime you check your essay, you will able make a list of all those words which you spell wrongly. So next time when you are writing an essay, you will be more conscious about the common mistakes. It's a great way of practice writing online.


Thanks a lot. This is really helpful to me as it shows my mistakes. Hope it will improve my overall score.


----------



## ebi.ardi

Hi

Which of the following centres do you prefer to take PTE Academic in Sydney?

1-Pearson Professional Centers-Sydney, Australia, Sydney, NSW, Australia
2-Navitas English Test Centre- Sydney, Sydney, NSW, Australia
3-PLT at Cliftons Sydney, Sydney, NSW, Australia

Want to book exam for end of Feb. 2016
Cheers,


----------



## galaxianape

hm56 said:


> Thanks a lot. This is really helpful to me as it shows my mistakes. Hope it will improve my overall score.


You can also use reverso.net


----------



## Shen500

guruchauhan said:


> You are right, I wrote first name Gurcharan
> Surname Singh, second mistake created two ids as i forgotten the pswrd


If you made the two accounts just because you forgot the password, don't worry, they will give you a good news .. but make sure to keep in touch with them.


----------



## Prakashmatuwani

Hello,

I am planing to take PTE A exam soon.

Can someone please share the site URL/link which has recent essay topics coming in exam ?

Regards,
Prakash M


----------



## nidi

Yogi4Aus said:


> pte2015


Thanks. I didn't know that this still works. OOPS! :noidea:


----------



## davidk59

Took the test on 3rd Feb. I just got my results, a bit disappointing, but will be ok next time hopefully.

Here are my results

Listening 83
Reading 73
Speaking 83
Writing 84

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 73
Spelling 90
Vocab 50 (I think this seems weird, but ok as I missed about 5-6 questions in short answer)
Written Discourse 90

Overall, a bit disappointing I screwed up the reading a bit, but I should be better next time!


----------



## Pinky1939

Congratulations, this score is really good. How was the test? How was the speaking experience? Please share.


----------



## QueenB

You did your exam on the 3rd in the morning?cause I did as well in Melbourne but I haven't had the results yet


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

No worries buddy,

you are almost there.. you will crack it the next attempt.



davidk59 said:


> Took the test on 3rd Feb. I just got my results, a bit disappointing, but will be ok next time hopefully.
> 
> Here are my results
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 73
> Speaking 83
> Writing 84
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 50 (I think this seems weird, but ok as I missed about 5-6 questions in short answer)
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Overall, a bit disappointing I screwed up the reading a bit, but I should be better next time!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

No worries buddy,

you are almost there.. you will crack it the next attempt.

Shawn




davidk59 said:


> Took the test on 3rd Feb. I just got my results, a bit disappointing, but will be ok next time hopefully.
> 
> Here are my results
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 73
> Speaking 83
> Writing 84
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 50 (I think this seems weird, but ok as I missed about 5-6 questions in short answer)
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Overall, a bit disappointing I screwed up the reading a bit, but I should be better next time!


----------



## 11936440

QueenB said:


> You did your exam on the 3rd in the morning?cause I did as well in Melbourne but I haven't had the results yet


I 'm from Sydney and I also took the test yesterday afternoon. No result yet. This is something automatically generated from their system right ? or we have to wait until working hours tomorrow ?


----------



## davidk59

Pinky1939 said:


> Congratulations, this score is really good. How was the test? How was the speaking experience? Please share.


Hi,

I need 79 each so I need a bit of hard work before my next attempt.

I went to Pearson Melbourne and luckily I got a computer which is in a separate room; therefore, there was not much distraction. (They randomly picked up a seat for you)

The only problem was I rushed to finish write from dictation in 1.30 minutes for 3 questions, but luckily I managed to finish strongly.

For Speaking, I think I could help you with that.

1. Read aloud - Pronounce each word clearly with rising and falling innotations (Rise when you see a ? and words which are important, but fall when you finish the sentence when you see a comma or full stop, etc)

2. Repeat Sentence - Don't worry too much if you can't repeat all words, instead do you best to produce "a meaningful phrase" with the best of your ability. DO NOT stop in the middle even if you get stuck - make up some words to finish strongly.

3. Describe image - Don't worry too much about content; however, you should not speak off-topic of course. Focus on introducing what the picture is conveyed (This is called an introduction). My second sentence is the overall trend eg. it is obvious that there is a significant difference between A...... and ,......B. After that, your 3rd and 4th sentences will be detailed information about something you clearly see in the image. Don't always be precise, but try to produce a complete sentence without getting stuck in the middle. This section usually has a combination of 4 short and long sentences, depending upon the data.

4. Retell Lecture - This is what I found easy throughout the section;
The first sentence - Introduction eg. This lecture provides information about...........
The second sentence - Keyword 1 and add up some details in your own words
The third sentence - Keyword 2 and add up some details in your own words
Again, repeat the same process as you go.

5. Short answer - Nothing much to worry about. I missed 5 out of 10, but got this score so I guess this is a bonus for you.

Hope this helps


----------



## davidk59

shawnchristophervaz said:


> No worries buddy,
> 
> you are almost there.. you will crack it the next attempt.
> 
> Shawn


Thanks buddy,

Where did you take your exam? Which test centre?


----------



## davidk59

QueenB said:


> You did your exam on the 3rd in the morning?cause I did as well in Melbourne but I haven't had the results yet


Yes, in the morning at Pearson.

Which test centre did you go to?


----------



## Pinky1939

davidk59 said:


> Pinky1939 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, this score is really good. How was the test? How was the speaking experience? Please share.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need 79 each so I need a bit of hard work before my next attempt.
> 
> I went to Pearson Melbourne and luckily I got a computer which is in a separate room; therefore, there was not much distraction. (They randomly picked up a seat for you)
> 
> The only problem was I rushed to finish write from dictation in 1.30 minutes for 3 questions, but luckily I managed to finish strongly.
> 
> For Speaking, I think I could help you with that.
> 
> 1. Read aloud - Pronounce each word clearly with rising and falling innotations (Rise when you see a ? and words which are important, but fall when you finish the sentence when you see a comma or full stop, etc)
> 
> 2. Repeat Sentence - Don't worry too much if you can't repeat all words, instead do you best to produce "a meaningful phrase" with the best of your ability. DO NOT stop in the middle even if you get stuck - make up some words to finish strongly.
> 
> 3. Describe image - Don't worry too much about content; however, you should not speak off-topic of course. Focus on introducing what the picture is conveyed (This is called an introduction). My second sentence is the overall trend eg. it is obvious that there is a significant difference between A...... and ,......B. After that, your 3rd and 4th sentences will be detailed information about something you clearly see in the image. Don't always be precise, but try to produce a complete sentence without getting stuck in the middle. This section usually has a combination of 4 short and long sentences, depending upon the data.
> 
> 4. Retell Lecture - This is what I found easy throughout the section;
> The first sentence - Introduction eg. This lecture provides information about...........
> The second sentence - Keyword 1 and add up some details in your own words
> The third sentence - Keyword 2 and add up some details in your own words
> Again, repeat the same process as you go.
> 
> 5. Short answer - Nothing much to worry about. I missed 5 out of 10, but got this score so I guess this is a bonus for you.
> 
> Hope this helps
Click to expand...

Thanks heaps. I am from Melbourne too. I am planning to do mine within next two weeks, still haven't booked though. Once again thank you very much for excellent tips, seriously it's really helpful. Good luck with your next attempt. With such a good score, you will definitely get through 79+ next time easily.


----------



## janeriz26

Happy to share I have cracked the PTE -A exam in second attemt with the scores below

Speaking:71
Writing:69
Reading:70
Listening: 68

Prior to that my in my first attempt earlier scores were S-81,L-74,R-60,W-68.


Thanks all! for sharing their use full tips, it really helped in setting up a strategy and execute it.


Regards
Jane


----------



## sultan_azam

janeriz26 said:


> Happy to share I have cracked the PTE -A exam in second attemt with the scores below
> 
> Speaking:71
> Writing:69
> Reading:70
> Listening: 68
> 
> Prior to that my in my first attempt earlier scores were S-81,L-74,R-60,W-68.
> 
> 
> Thanks all! for sharing their use full tips, it really helped in setting up a strategy and execute it.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jane


Hey Jane, congrats....


----------



## janeriz26

Thanks dear !!


----------



## parthvi

QueenB said:


> Guys,
> 
> So, I didn't find the shipwreck too hard, but maybe I did it wrong lol
> 
> The rest of the exam was fine,
> 
> For the speaking nothing particularly hard, except for one of the single answer questions that was asking a question based on a flow chart and obviously I had no time to look at the flowchart to answer properly. I never saw something like that before. The re tell the lecture and graphs were all quite straight forward.
> 
> For the writing I got 2 summaries and 1 essay, the essay was the one about antibiotics, computers and airplanes. I def wrote enough words.
> 
> The reading is were I had most issues, the 2 types of fill in the blanks were the first tasks and I took a bit of time because they were the ones I struggled with the most normally. Resulting in me rushing through the rest to make it in time. I finished it but I don't know how well I did.
> 
> For the listening again nothing too hard or special, in one of the write the summary the lecture was a bit weird and slightly confusing but I still made it. One of the recordings was of extreme low quality, I think on purpose and it was really annoying.
> 
> I did the exam at Discovery English in Melbourne and I really liked it, it was a bit noisy but it didn't affect my performance.
> 
> Hopefully I did well enough to get 79+ in all parts and say goodbye to all these english exams!


Thanks for sharing your experience. Could you please recall reorder paras ? was it esay?


----------



## QueenB

Hey Guys, 

I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results, 

I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:

Listening 90
Reading 81
Speaking 90
Writing *78* 

For the skills I got 

Grammar 87
Oral fluency 76
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 48
Vocabulary 90
Written discourse 77

One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday. 

Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?

Any suggestions are super appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## trinkasharma

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Spelling 48


----------



## davidk59

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing *78*
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


I can see that your written discourse is 77, so it suggests you should make your essay more coherent. Don't try to link things with difficult linking phrases. Make it clear throughout your whole essay. Try using simple ones like first and foremost, for instance, in my experience, secondly, furthermore. This helps the computer to recognise and it helps organise your flow of writing.


----------



## VBA

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing *78*
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Hi there,
I just want to know if you've tried Pte scored practice test before taking exam?
If yes then what were your scores in that. 
Thanks.


----------



## QueenB

VBA said:


> Hi there,
> I just want to know if you've tried Pte scored practice test before taking exam?
> If yes then what were your scores in that.
> Thanks.


I did the A and I got L86 R75 S80 W84 and it was only after two days of practice


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

HI,

Good Score.. almost there.. please concentrate on your spellings.. 
Make sure you recheck spelling for essay and Summerize.

All the best!!!






QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing *78*
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## VBA

QueenB said:


> I did the A and I got L86 R75 S80 W84 and it was only after two days of practice


This ensures that we shouldn't underestimate any of the module even after getting desired scores in practice test. We should keep on making efforts until the real exam 😋.
I'm actually motivating myself as well.
I'm going take practice test on this Saturday and real test on 19th :fingerscrossed:

All the best for your next attempt... U can do it


----------



## eminemkh

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing *78*
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


You typed very fast and simply making too many typos... Once you fix this you will get there.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing *78*
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you



Always keep 5 mins
After you type your essay to proof read for spellings check 
Commas etc
Reduce your essay words to 210-220
If that saves time 
Avoid using short forms ASAP etc
Avoid using don't ,can't ,wouldn't etc instead use cannot ,do not , can not 

Computer will score above words better
These small changes will get you better spelling marks and will hopefully get you through
All the best!


----------



## Shen500

After the third attempt, I got 65+ for all the bands ...


----------



## satifali

Guys any idea how can I book for PTE exam in UAE? Can it only be taken in dubai? And also if anyone can share the practice sites to practice.

Thanks


----------



## Live to Drive

janeriz26 said:


> Happy to share I have cracked the PTE -A exam in second attemt with the scores below
> 
> Speaking:71
> Writing:69
> Reading:70
> Listening: 68
> 
> Prior to that my in my first attempt earlier scores were S-81,L-74,R-60,W-68.
> 
> 
> Thanks all! for sharing their use full tips, it really helped in setting up a strategy and execute it.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jane


Congrats for the success 

Would you mind in sharing the following: 
1. In how much time gap you re-attempted the exam? 
2. What strategies you followed for each of LRSW particularly? 

Thanks


----------



## SOURABH.C

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing *78*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Hii don't worry u r on the line and will make it next time for sure..btw I m also trying for 79 each and would be really thankful if u can give me some speaking tips as it's the only area where I fell short by 5 points recently..thnx in advance


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

PTE can be booked online or you can visit the test center in Dubai and they should be able to make a booking for you.

JNS Training and Testing Centre L.L.C.
Office 501,
Sama Building,
Al Barsha 1,
Dubai
United Arab Emirates 

Availability is high and tests are scheduled twice in a day. 11 AM and 4 PM.


There are also test centers in Sharjah and Abudhabi.
BR
Shawn



satifali said:


> Guys any idea how can I book for PTE exam in UAE? Can it only be taken in dubai? And also if anyone can share the practice sites to practice.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ArchV

QueenB said:


> I did the A and I got L86 R75 S80 W84 and it was only after two days of practice


What essay did you get?

Congrats on your score by the way. You're definitely almost there.


----------



## veeraa

QueenB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't recall the reorder, but I got my results,
> 
> I need 79 in each and I was so unlucky that I got these grades:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> For the skills I got
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 76
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 77
> 
> One point!!!! I'll redo the exam next week, prob Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice to make sure I don't miss the score again based on my last grades?
> 
> Any suggestions are super appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Concentrate on your 'spellings'...


----------



## QueenB

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii don't worry u r on the line and will make it next time for sure..btw I m also trying for 79 each and would be really thankful if u can give me some speaking tips as it's the only area where I fell short by 5 points recently..thnx in advance


Hei, 

So for the speaking, I didn't think it was gonna go that well. I can tell you what I do and hopefully it will be helpful for you as well!

I don't try to make an accent, just use my normal voice, for the read out loud I read it as I was super excited about the topic cause it's the easier way for me to put a tone in it and read it out loud once before it starts recording! For the repeat the sentence I got lucky cause I normally struggle but in the exam I could do them all. For the graph stuff I never take notes, I spend the entire time looking at the graph and figure out what is happening in it and then I just start talking about it (what is it, the axis, low/high and if I can a conclusion). Re tell the lecture I take the notes during the recording in a way that is easy for me to talk about after, it is prob more important to understand the meaning of what the speaker talks about than to take lengthy notes. For the answer the short questions, there is not much technique, I think I got at least one or two wrong in the exam!

More than this I would say to remain calm, talk like you would talk to a friend and avoid using your own language in the few days prior to the exam, even if you are talking to yourself (I do that a lot  ) talk in english, might sound stupid but def helps.

Hope this helps you in any way


----------



## jesiu

Hi guys,

Do you know any good course books or online courses for PTE. I have to improve my score from 50 to 65 and I'm not sure how to do that most effectively?
All tips all welcome 

Cheers


----------



## eminemkh

was bothered by the whole drama immigration has done today, now back to PTE study...

It feels like PTE is not a drill-focus exam (from what I experienced and in this thread), My best performance was my first attempt. Some has told me they have performed worse after an intensive study comparing to their previous one. 

It is computer based after all so I am thinking another approach, maybe it is not the volume of study that matters but the way. Pearson has been handled US high school exam and they have been criticized on the inability to recognize actual answer but only academic words and sentence. You can find numerous critics from google. 

My point being is that if we are thinking of cracking this computer based test, we should focus on how the computer recognize our input rather than improving our english ability. I am sure some computer study graduate understand this. With hundreds of attempts we have accumulated, I guess we have sufficient sample to do so.

I am sure there must be people do not agree with my approach. Just my point of view..


----------



## jveer

eminemkh said:


> was bothered by the whole drama immigration has done today, now back to PTE study...
> 
> It feels like PTE is not a drill-focus exam (from what I experienced and in this thread), My best performance was my first attempt. Some has told me they have performed worse after an intensive study comparing to their previous one.
> 
> It is computer based after all so I am thinking another approach, maybe it is not the volume of study that matters but the way. Pearson has been handled US high school exam and they have been criticized on the inability to recognize actual answer but only academic words and sentence. You can find numerous critics from google.
> 
> My point being is that if we are thinking of cracking this computer based test, we should focus on how the computer recognize our input rather than improving our english ability. I am sure some computer study graduate understand this. With hundreds of attempts we have accumulated, I guess we have sufficient sample to do so.
> 
> I am sure there must be people do not agree with my approach. Just my point of view..


That is what I am stressing to every aspirant. I know my essays are not even near content wise than some posted in this thread for comments. And I wondered the guy who written these essays scored less than 65 in writing and I using only certain academic words ( maybe unintentionally) was able to score 81 in writing. It is my personal view that as this test is academic one must not show one's range of vocabulary but must use words that appear in academic books or literature repeatedly. And this is true for speaking also , although to a lesser extent.


----------



## eminemkh

jveer said:


> That is what I am stressing to every aspirant. I know my essays are not even near content wise than some posted in this thread for comments. And I wondered the guy who written these essays scored less than 65 in writing and I using only certain academic words ( maybe unintentionally) was able to score 81 in writing. It is my personal view that as this test is academic one must not show one's range of vocabulary but must use words that appear in academic books or literature repeatedly. And this is true for speaking also , although to a lesser extent.


agree... so probably listing some of the words "must-use" for everyone will be good?


----------



## QueenB

Hei, 

What drama did immigration do today?!??!

Btw, I got super lucky today when I got my IELTS results back and score L9.0, S8.5, R8.5, W.8 so I don't have to redo the PTE.

I wanted to thank everyone on this forum tho, for the support and advice I was given!If anyone needs info feel free to private msg me! 

Now off to send my expression of interest 

Good luck to everyone that has to do the exam, you'll do great!


----------



## VBA

QueenB said:


> Hei,
> 
> What drama did immigration do today?!??!
> 
> Btw, I got super lucky today when I got my IELTS results back and score L9.0, S8.5, R8.5, W.8 so I don't have to redo the PTE.
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone on this forum tho, for the support and advice I was given!If anyone needs info feel free to private msg me!
> 
> Now off to send my expression of interest
> 
> Good luck to everyone that has to do the exam, you'll do great!


Congratulations !! 

Did you take IELTS academic or general? If it was academic, then can you please suggest some academic vocabulary for both graph as well as essay. 
Thank you.


----------



## QueenB

VBA said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Did you take IELTS academic or general? If it was academic, then can you please suggest some academic vocabulary for both graph as well as essay.
> Thank you.


The IELTS was general not academic! I'm sorry


----------



## VBA

QueenB said:


> The IELTS was general not academic! I'm sorry


No worries.
All the best for your EOI.


----------



## Pinky1939

QueenB said:


> Hei,
> 
> What drama did immigration do today?!??!
> 
> Btw, I got super lucky today when I got my IELTS results back and score L9.0, S8.5, R8.5, W.8 so I don't have to redo the PTE.
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone on this forum tho, for the support and advice I was given!If anyone needs info feel free to private msg me!
> 
> Now off to send my expression of interest
> 
> Good luck to everyone that has to do the exam, you'll do great!


Congratulations, wow super great score. Good luck with your EOI.


----------



## Atom76

Hi guys,
I just need to get some advices.
I've been suffering for almost two years to get 7s in IELTS. I've tried three times but couldn't get more than 6. I treid ielts class courses, private tutors and what I get is that I should score 7, but in the exam it is not. Now I am preparing to sit once again for IELTS on 20 feb but I started thinking to take PTE-A as well. 
I'd appreciate your advices in both IELTS and PTE if you tried both.


----------



## QueenB

Atom76 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just need to get some advices.
> I've been suffering for almost two years to get 7s in IELTS. I've tried three times but couldn't get more than 6. I treid ielts class courses, private tutors and what I get is that I should score 7, but in the exam it is not. Now I am preparing to sit once again for IELTS on 20 feb but I started thinking to take PTE-A as well.
> I'd appreciate your advices in both IELTS and PTE if you tried both.


What is the breakdown of your scores in IELTS?


----------



## QueenB

VBA said:


> No worries.
> All the best for your EOI.


I sent you a private msg!Look at your inbox!


----------



## Atom76

queenb said:


> atom76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> i just need to get some advices.
> I've been suffering for almost two years to get 7s in ielts. I've tried three times but couldn't get more than 6. I treid ielts class courses, private tutors and what i get is that i should score 7, but in the exam it is not. Now i am preparing to sit once again for ielts on 20 feb but i started thinking to take pte-a as well.
> I'd appreciate your advices in both ielts and pte if you tried both.
> 
> 
> 
> what is the breakdown of your scores in ielts?
Click to expand...

l:6
r:6.5
w:6
s:6


----------



## ozimmi16

*PTE- Is it as easy as everyone claims it is!*

I have read thru atleast have the posts here, FB and have interacted with those who took the exam and have received mixed feedback about PTE. 

I have all 7s in IELTS with 
L- 7.5
R- 9
W- 7.5
S - 7 (had my braces fixed two days prior to the exam which has affected my speech otherwise I am sure I could acheive 8-8.5)
Overall 8 thus can claim 10 points for this. But I need 20 from English and planning for a re-take of exam be it either IELTS or PTE. 

I have been through PTE pattern and found Reading and Summary questions of writing to be difficult. 

I have seen that speaking of PTE is way difficult than IELTS. I wonder how those we are getting >79 are doing it!! Any pointers please. I NEED >79


----------



## trinkasharma

Shen500 said:


> After the third attempt, I got 65+ for all the bands ...


So, you too have become a pearson agent?


----------



## VBA

*Scored practice test result time taken*

Hi everyone,

Can anyone please tell me how long does PTE Scored Practice test *result* take? 
Is it on the same day or next?

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

VBA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how long does PTE Scored Practice test *result* take?
> Is it on the same day or next?
> 
> Thanks


I checked this after 50 mins and it was there for me.


----------



## VBA

trinkasharma said:


> I checked this after 50 mins and it was there for me.


That's cool! M going to take it tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## joey836

*could someone help me with my essays*

You need to study climate change. Which aspect of climate change will you choose and why? Use examples.


Climate change has already had observable effects on the environment. Global warming lead to the increase of sea levels, putting plenty of human inhabitants on islands in danger. Unseasonable weathers cause much inconvenience to people’s daily life. These issues has already attracted the public’s attention and our governments have been taking all available measures to deal to them. Thus, I would like to figure out how climate change influence our economy.

To start off with, the farming productivity is heavily dependent on the weather. It is because that suitable and stable weather patterns play a pivotal role in the growing process of any plants. During years with good weather, the crop yield could be several times greater than that in bad weather. If the amount of crop yield decreases, the price of farm products would increase accordingly. It would increase people’s living costs, and as a result, the economy would undoubtedly suffer as people have to spend their money on foods, rather than other commodities.

Furthermore, climate change has changed the geographic features in some areas. Long-term drought has rendered those fertile lands barren. Floods are damaging to our urban and rural areas. So it seems that climate change hinder the economic growth by either directly destroying our homes and factories or by depriving natural resources, which are important to the manufacturing industry, of human beings. 

For the evidence I have given, I believe that it is imperative to find out how climate change affects our economy in terms of a single nation as well as the whole world. Only by ascertaining the correlation between them, we are able to take actions to reduce the negative effects as possible as we can. 


Education system that assess the student's learning by written exam is correct? Discuss your view?

Although people are calling for education reform from exam-oriented to quality-oriented, our schools still take students’ exam scores as the main criteria to judge if a student is performing well or not academically. This issue is not limited to college entrance examinations, but is also common in the colleges as well as other schools. So do students’ performance in written exam really reflect their learning outcomes? I assert that a more comprehensive assessment criteria would be much better than just depending on written exams.

In many universities, the final mark of a subject is not only dependent on written exams. There are, actually, many other approaches to assess the students’ learning, such as group works, assignments, essays and experiments. Students’ performance in these assessments could reflect skills, such as teamwork skills, information seeking skills and communications skills, which could not possibly be assessed in written exams. Therefore, it is unfair to test a student’s learning of a course by just taking one written exam.
However, there are people who believe that written exam is the only efficient way to assess students. There is no other credible methods to test so many students with limited human resources and time. I admit it is true, however, the negative effects of written exams should never be overlooked. They are definitive and not completely fair as students’ performance in exams are contingent on their physical and emotional condition. So I believe educators should seek a more advanced assessment method which could eliminate any inequality and assess students more objectively.


Talk about the pros/cons of this era as is full of daily invention. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.

With the staggering societal and scientific progress, new technology and devices emerge as an act of genius. I believe that the merits of new inventions outweigh the demerits. 

First of all, our houses, offices and factories are saturated with new devices and machines, which enable people to have high quality of life or boost the productivity and efficiency of workers. For instance, hi-tech appliances at home could create a more comfortable living environment. With the Wi-Fi and portable electronic gadgets, people are able to make phone call or video call to their families and friends anywhere at home. 

Another important benefit of having these inventions is that it is actually changing people’s way of looking at this world. Facebook, one of the most famous social network, helps to contribute to the mutual communication and understanding between people in different countries. By providing the public with access to information and knowledge more easily, people nowadays are able to get a better understanding of the culture in other nations through the Internet. 

My conclusion, therefore, is that new inventions is beneficial to the whole society politically and economical despite the fact that there might be some side effects. For the sake of human beings, we should not reject new inventions because of these tiny negative influence.


Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Media to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?

These days, some people believe that television is one of the main reasons why more and more people leads a sedentary lifestyle. They argue that both children and adults spend too much time sitting in front of television screens, instead of participating physical activities. However, I believe that there is certainly nothing inherently wrong with television. On the contrary, it plays a crucial role in people’s daily life in that it not only provides entertainment and pleasure but also diffuse about knowledge and news.

Those who think television leads to decreasing health level of people argue that television turns people’s interests from outdoor sports to television programs. The reality is that television is the most important media that shows sports events and inform people of news about sports stars. It actually raise the public’s attention to sports by showing, for example, the Olympic game and the world cup, which is a good way to develop interests in sports among the youth and encourage them to participate in these sports.

More importantly, television could be used as an effective tool to educate our children. Educational programmes on television is more attractive to them than learning something in traditional classes. These programmes, such as discovery channel, helps children to broaden their view of life and increase their general knowledge. 

Thus, I would conclude that television has a positive influence upon our daily life. It is a tool that the government uses to educate the public, companies use to boost the sales of products, scientists use to publish their researches and the most importantly it has become a must-have appliance in our home. 



:spit::fingerscrossed::eyebrows::second::blabla::juggle::boxing:


----------



## Subhash Bohra

QueenB said:


> What is the breakdown of your scores in IELTS?


Guys I am also on the Same boat and bombed my IELTS and got scored today :boxing:

I got L7,R7.5,W6.5,S6 

Last time when I took IELTS I scored 8 in speaking and this time just failed. 

Since morning going through the forum and planned to take PTE A after two months, but just now after reading about this post, I am confused what should I do. Shall I take IELTS again or take PTE A

and @QeenB how did you scored that great in IELTS :second: , can you please share how I can score like that :juggle:


----------



## Subhash Bohra

QueenB said:


> What is the breakdown of your scores in IELTS?


Guys I am also on the Same boat and bombed my IELTS and got scored today :boxing:

I got L7,R7.5,W6.5,S6 

Last time when I took IELTS I scored 8 in speaking and this time just failed. 

Since morning going through the forum and planned to take PTE A after two months, but just now after reading about this post, I am confused what should I do. Shall I take IELTS again or take PTE A

and @QeenB how did you scored that great in IELTS :second: , can you please share how I can score like that :juggle:

Thanks 
Subhash


----------



## trinkasharma

joey836 said:


> Talk about the pros/cons of this era as is full of daily invention. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
> 
> :spit::fingerscrossed::eyebrows::second::blabla::juggle::boxing:


You should talk about a single invention.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Hi Gyus,

Give me some tips to improve my writing. I am not a good writer so and i need motivation to practice writing, since i am not getting ideas i get stuck and start researching then takes time. Any suggestions ?


----------



## hm56

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi Gyus,
> 
> Give me some tips to improve my writing. I am not a good writer so and i need motivation to practice writing, since i am not getting ideas i get stuck and start researching then takes time. Any suggestions ?


Same case with me as I am unable to expand on my ideas. What I mean is I am unable to elaborate and make good sentence out of my brain stormed ideas. This way I loose a lot of timr in forming them and in the end don't have enough time to recheck my essay for silly mistakes.
Can anyone help me in this area please.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Some people advise me to practice more so this is what i am planing to do next ... at least write a one essay per day .... i am unable to put the daily required time 2 - 3 hrs per day so need to find time some how ...


----------



## pangasa.s

I see a lot of people are worried about the writing sections, and that too specifically in the essay part. Please understand that this is a computer based test and you don't have to focus too much on writing complex essays. Your essay needs to be precise and simple, within word limits, related to the topic and should follow a structure. That is all and you will be able to score well. Make sure you don't write more than 230 words.

For the structure:

1st Para: Discuss upon the main idea in couple of lines.
2nd Para: Start with keywords like, firstly, first of all etc and explain upon the idea with some supporting statements then give an example.
3rd Para: Again start with a keyword like, secondly, moreover, second of all etc. Give more supporting ideas, alternatives etc and again provide an example.. stating for example, as an example etc.
4th Para: Conclude the essay here. Start with keywords like: In conclusion. To conclude etc and re-affirm the supporting idea.

This should be it. Plain and simple. Use only the words you are confident of. This is not a show off for you ability to use difficult to use/speak words when the same idea can be propagated across in normal simple language using sentence of normal lengths.

Also, use last 4 or 5 minutes exclusively to re-read what you have written and to ensure the spellings are correct (very important). Read each word so that you don't overlook any of the spelling mistakes.

In short: stick to the idea, use simple but correct english. Follow structure. Focus on the spellings.


----------



## Live to Drive

Guys, in summarize written text under Speaking and Writing section, what is the min and max word limit to be followed strictly?


----------



## pangasa.s

Live to Drive said:


> Guys, in summarize written text under Speaking and Writing section, what is the min and max word limit to be followed strictly?


Summarize spoken text: 50 to 70 words.
Summarize written text: 5 to 75 words. - anywhere between 30 to 50 should be fine and this has to be strictly one sentence only.


----------



## Live to Drive

pangasa.s said:


> Summarize spoken text: 50 to 70 words.
> Summarize written text: 5 to 75 words. - anywhere between 30 to 50 should be fine and this has to be strictly one sentence only.


Thank you, mine is coming to 20-25 words and was wondering if this could be fine.


----------



## pangasa.s

Live to Drive said:


> Thank you, mine is coming to 20-25 words and was wondering if this could be fine.


Shouldn't be an issue as long as it is correctly framed. However, if you can try for 30 33, i think it might be better. Again, this is just my personal thinking and finding. Others may have different opinions.


----------



## Live to Drive

pangasa.s said:


> Shouldn't be an issue as long as it is correctly framed. However, if you can try for 30 33, i think it might be better. Again, this is just my personal thinking and finding. Others may have different opinions.


In exam, the limit is not specified like in the case of spoken text?


----------



## pangasa.s

Live to Drive said:


> In exam, the limit is not specified like in the case of spoken text?


For summarize spoken test it is mentioned as 50 to 70. For summarize written text i think it is mentioned as 5 to 75. But again writing just 5 words wont suffice. What it means is if you write less than 5 words or more than 75 you will get 0 score, otherwise partial scoring applies.


----------



## Live to Drive

pangasa.s said:


> For summarize spoken test it is mentioned as 50 to 70. For summarize written text i think it is mentioned as 5 to 75. But again writing just 5 words wont suffice. What it means is if you write less than 5 words or more than 75 you will get 0 score, otherwise partial scoring applies.


Thank you. What were your score if you have appeared in the exam?


----------



## pangasa.s

Live to Drive said:


> Thank you. What were your score if you have appeared in the exam?


You're welcome. I recently appeared for the exam.

Overall: 89. S90 R90 L87 W82


----------



## Live to Drive

pangasa.s said:


> You're welcome. I recently appeared for the exam.
> 
> Overall: 89. S90 R90 L87 W82


Congrats, that is a good score. 

Any other suggestions/ advice from your end for all the four sections? 

I'm to appear coming week and finding summarizing text in reading most tedious.


----------



## ArchV

pangasa.s said:


> You're welcome. I recently appeared for the exam.
> 
> Overall: 89. S90 R90 L87 W82


What essay topic did you get?


----------



## supafly84

anyone here who resides in australia?

PTE2015 doesnt work here. i think it is jusT for international test takers.

did anyone try using the vouchers sold online by aeccgobal and ausizzgroup?

thanks


----------



## VBA

supafly84 said:


> anyone here who resides in australia?
> 
> PTE2015 doesnt work here. i think it is jusT for international test takers.
> 
> did anyone try using the vouchers sold online by aeccgobal and ausizzgroup?
> 
> thanks


Yes I bought via Aussizz online. It will cost you just $297.


----------



## stas007

Hi folks,
Will share my PTE experience below. In a nutshell, I needed 20 points for my PR application and the only way to get it was via the language test.
I took IELTS at the end of September 2015 and got R9; L8,5; S7,5; W7,5. Felt pretty disappointed, as I prepared a lot and actually felt like I performed quite well during the test. But, as I found out from various forums, IELTS tends to be pretty subjective. I felt like I was robbed 250 EUR for this useless exercise…
Anyway, I found a very good article on IELTS vs. PTE here: pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/231707-ielts-v-s-pearson-test-english-academic-pte-academic-my-personal-findings.html It kind of gave me new hopes, and also restored a bit my self-esteem, since I knew I was capable of getting those damn 8s across all areas. I decided not to appeal the result or take any other IELTS test, but instead opt for PTE. This delayed my application process, but for me it was a matter of principle. I didn’t want to sponsor this money making machine called IELTS.
I decided to purchase the PTE mock up tests first and assess my situation. My scores:
Mock up 1 – Overall 76. L75; R80; S68; W83
Mock up 2 – Overall 83. L79; R90; S84; W84
Bottom line, I took the test in Melbourne and scored 90/90/90/90.
I’m not perfect, I acknowledge I have weaknesses, maybe you will notice this somewhere in my writing, but I still believe the language test for foreigners should be simpler, more transparent and objective. Not a bloody unethical business model, as in the case with IELTS…
First, I would like to warn some of you who think PTE is easier than IELTS. It is the opposite in my view. Maybe it is the case for writing, but not for other sections. You need to speak a proper English to get high scores, there are no shortcuts. Sorry. If your aim is 6 or 7 in all sections, I would say (although I hate it…) consider IELTS. It is easier to prepare and the format is more understandable. If you need 8s, PTE might be good for you. It was for me.
So here are my main advices for the actual PTE exam (regardless of what score you are aiming for):
1)	Buy the mock up tests. Both of them. Don’t be cheap. It costs around 5000 AUD to apply for PR, so additional 60-70 bucks won’t change the game. You will learn the actual computer format and get to know your preliminary results. It will also prepare you for the tougher questions. Take the final mock up test 1-2 weeks before the exam, to see where you stand before the finish line.
2)	Practice the areas where you feel weak. I personally found it difficult to explain the pictures and graphs in 40 sec. I have devoted extra time for this and it paid off. 
3)	Learn and practice the test format (question types, sequence, timing etc.). This is very important. Otherwise you will lose time during the exam and it will hurt your score.
4)	Make sure you understand what is expected of you. Seriously. Invest some time and brain cells into this. You need to fully understand what is required to score well in PTE. Research and practice. There are some good youtube videos like this one: youtube.com/watch?v=GmvhSx8UG2o.
5)	During the test you will be for sure (99%) distracted by neighbours. Mine was screaming like a pig that is being slaughtered. I could not hear my own voice in my mind. In such situation calmly finish your question (if the case), DO NOT click the NEXT button, but instead raise your hand and call the supervisor, tell him/her your problem. Normally, he/she will calm a bit the screamer. Regardless, be prepared to speak & listen in noisy conditions. Train for this maybe with your brothers/sisters, or with loud music etc.
6)	Be respectful yourself. Don’t scream like crazy. Consider your neighbours too. Test your microphone recording at the beginning of the test. It works just fine. Speak normally. It will help you with pronunciation and fluency as well.
7)	Be careful with the listening section. Train in focusing your mind. Listen to audios and repeat what they say. Sentence by sentence. Good memory skills are needed. This can be tricky.
8)	Practice your typing skills. I used this site: play.typeracer.com/TypeRacer. Very important for all questions where writing is required. Learn to type without looking at the keyboard.
9)	The reading part can be very tough. Don’t overestimate yourself. I did. It almost hurt me. ALWAYS have an eye on the remaining time.
10)	Be confident and trust your guts. If you scored more or less OK in the mock ups, you should be fine. For god’s sake don’t panic. I think they give you an error margin and somehow in the end the scores are averaged.
11)	Before the test find a way to motivate yourself. Listen to your favourite music, do some stretches, clear your mind of negative thoughts and get yourself in a peak performance state.
Advantages of PTE:
-	Flexible booking dates. I booked it 4 days in advance for a normal price.
-	Quick results. Got it in less than 24 hours.
-	If need be, quick rescheduling for another test is possible (hopefully won’t be necessary). No need to wait 1/2 months as with IELTS.
-	Very useful mock up tests. VERY!! 
-	Personally for me, computer based test felt better than paper based IELTS.
Disadvantages:
-	Computer based – for those who are not friends with technology or who have no idea about the test format.
-	Noise from neighbours. Can be quite disturbing, but also depends on the venue and your personal luck.
-	Reading test is very difficult.
-	Speaking and listening can be tricky as well. Learn the types of questions.
-	In Europe (except the UK) only a few countries offer this test. Difficulties with traveling or booking.
In conclusion, I had a positive experience with PTE and I had the chance to honestly obtain a good score. As I said earlier, there are no shortcuts. You need to prepare for everything and practice all the areas of English. BUT, with hard work and discipline, everything is achievable. 
Good luck mates!!
PS: … and of course, screw this damn IELTS…


----------



## VBA

stas007 said:


> Hi folks,
> Will share my PTE experience below. In a nutshell, I needed 20 points for my PR application and the only way to get it was via the language test.
> I took IELTS at the end of September 2015 and got R9; L8,5; S7,5; W7,5. Felt pretty disappointed, as I prepared a lot and actually felt like I performed quite well during the test. But, as I found out from various forums, IELTS tends to be pretty subjective. I felt like I was robbed 250 EUR for this useless exercise…
> Anyway, I found a very good article on IELTS vs. PTE here: pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/231707-ielts-v-s-pearson-test-english-academic-pte-academic-my-personal-findings.html It kind of gave me new hopes, and also restored a bit my self-esteem, since I knew I was capable of getting those damn 8s across all areas. I decided not to appeal the result or take any other IELTS test, but instead opt for PTE. This delayed my application process, but for me it was a matter of principle. I didn’t want to sponsor this money making machine called IELTS.
> I decided to purchase the PTE mock up tests first and assess my situation. My scores:
> Mock up 1 – Overall 76. L75; R80; S68; W83
> Mock up 2 – Overall 83. L79; R90; S84; W84
> Bottom line, I took the test in Melbourne and scored 90/90/90/90.
> …


Hi 
Congratulations first of all ... Good to hear that.
A little ques.. how much did you prepare before your first mock test?
Thanks.


----------



## stas007

VBA said:


> Hi
> Congratulations first of all ... Good to hear that.
> A little ques.. how much did you prepare before your first mock test?
> Thanks.


Thanks.
I didn't prepare much for the first mock up actually. I wanted to see where I stand without preparation. I only had a quick look at the official guide on the types of the questions. For my second mock up I prepared quite well. I knew better what to expect.


----------



## VBA

stas007 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't prepare much for the first mock up actually. I wanted to see where I stand without preparation. I only had a quick look at the official guide on the types of the questions. For my second mock up I prepared quite well. I knew better what to expect.


Alrightiiiii Thanks 😊


----------



## QueenB

Subhash Bohra said:


> Guys I am also on the Same boat and bombed my IELTS and got scored today :boxing:
> 
> I got L7,R7.5,W6.5,S6
> 
> Last time when I took IELTS I scored 8 in speaking and this time just failed.
> 
> Since morning going through the forum and planned to take PTE A after two months, but just now after reading about this post, I am confused what should I do. Shall I take IELTS again or take PTE A
> 
> and @QeenB how did you scored that great in IELTS :second: , can you please share how I can score like that :juggle:


Hei!

For everyone who is asking me how I achieved those scores, for the writing look at this website:

IELTS Liz – Free IELTS Videos, Lessons & Tips

This blog is literally the reason why I got an 8 in writing. And even for PTE is useful to practice and give you a structure to use.


----------



## davidk59

stas007 said:


> Hi folks,
> Will share my PTE experience below. In a nutshell, I needed 20 points for my PR application and the only way to get it was via the language test.
> I took IELTS at the end of September 2015 and got R9; L8,5; S7,5; W7,5. Felt pretty disappointed, as I prepared a lot and actually felt like I performed quite well during the test. But, as I found out from various forums, IELTS tends to be pretty subjective. I felt like I was robbed 250 EUR for this useless exercise…
> Anyway, I found a very good article on IELTS vs. PTE here: pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/231707-ielts-v-s-pearson-test-english-academic-pte-academic-my-personal-findings.html It kind of gave me new hopes, and also restored a bit my self-esteem, since I knew I was capable of getting those damn 8s across all areas. I decided not to appeal the result or take any other IELTS test, but instead opt for PTE. This delayed my application process, but for me it was a matter of principle. I didn’t want to sponsor this money making machine called IELTS.
> I decided to purchase the PTE mock up tests first and assess my situation. My scores:
> Mock up 1 – Overall 76. L75; R80; S68; W83
> Mock up 2 – Overall 83. L79; R90; S84; W84
> Bottom line, I took the test in Melbourne and scored 90/90/90/90.
> I’m not perfect, I acknowledge I have weaknesses, maybe you will notice this somewhere in my writing, but I still believe the language test for foreigners should be simpler, more transparent and objective. Not a bloody unethical business model, as in the case with IELTS…
> First, I would like to warn some of you who think PTE is easier than IELTS. It is the opposite in my view. Maybe it is the case for writing, but not for other sections. You need to speak a proper English to get high scores, there are no shortcuts. Sorry. If your aim is 6 or 7 in all sections, I would say (although I hate it…) consider IELTS. It is easier to prepare and the format is more understandable. If you need 8s, PTE might be good for you. It was for me.
> So here are my main advices for the actual PTE exam (regardless of what score you are aiming for):
> 1)	Buy the mock up tests. Both of them. Don’t be cheap. It costs around 5000 AUD to apply for PR, so additional 60-70 bucks won’t change the game. You will learn the actual computer format and get to know your preliminary results. It will also prepare you for the tougher questions. Take the final mock up test 1-2 weeks before the exam, to see where you stand before the finish line.
> 2)	Practice the areas where you feel weak. I personally found it difficult to explain the pictures and graphs in 40 sec. I have devoted extra time for this and it paid off.
> 3)	Learn and practice the test format (question types, sequence, timing etc.). This is very important. Otherwise you will lose time during the exam and it will hurt your score.
> 4)	Make sure you understand what is expected of you. Seriously. Invest some time and brain cells into this. You need to fully understand what is required to score well in PTE. Research and practice. There are some good youtube videos like this one: youtube.com/watch?v=GmvhSx8UG2o.
> 5)	During the test you will be for sure (99%) distracted by neighbours. Mine was screaming like a pig that is being slaughtered. I could not hear my own voice in my mind. In such situation calmly finish your question (if the case), DO NOT click the NEXT button, but instead raise your hand and call the supervisor, tell him/her your problem. Normally, he/she will calm a bit the screamer. Regardless, be prepared to speak & listen in noisy conditions. Train for this maybe with your brothers/sisters, or with loud music etc.
> 6)	Be respectful yourself. Don’t scream like crazy. Consider your neighbours too. Test your microphone recording at the beginning of the test. It works just fine. Speak normally. It will help you with pronunciation and fluency as well.
> 7)	Be careful with the listening section. Train in focusing your mind. Listen to audios and repeat what they say. Sentence by sentence. Good memory skills are needed. This can be tricky.
> 8)	Practice your typing skills. I used this site: play.typeracer.com/TypeRacer. Very important for all questions where writing is required. Learn to type without looking at the keyboard.
> 9)	The reading part can be very tough. Don’t overestimate yourself. I did. It almost hurt me. ALWAYS have an eye on the remaining time.
> 10)	Be confident and trust your guts. If you scored more or less OK in the mock ups, you should be fine. For god’s sake don’t panic. I think they give you an error margin and somehow in the end the scores are averaged.
> 11)	Before the test find a way to motivate yourself. Listen to your favourite music, do some stretches, clear your mind of negative thoughts and get yourself in a peak performance state.
> Advantages of PTE:
> -	Flexible booking dates. I booked it 4 days in advance for a normal price.
> -	Quick results. Got it in less than 24 hours.
> -	If need be, quick rescheduling for another test is possible (hopefully won’t be necessary). No need to wait 1/2 months as with IELTS.
> -	Very useful mock up tests. VERY!!
> -	Personally for me, computer based test felt better than paper based IELTS.
> Disadvantages:
> -	Computer based – for those who are not friends with technology or who have no idea about the test format.
> -	Noise from neighbours. Can be quite disturbing, but also depends on the venue and your personal luck.
> -	Reading test is very difficult.
> -	Speaking and listening can be tricky as well. Learn the types of questions.
> -	In Europe (except the UK) only a few countries offer this test. Difficulties with traveling or booking.
> In conclusion, I had a positive experience with PTE and I had the chance to honestly obtain a good score. As I said earlier, there are no shortcuts. You need to prepare for everything and practice all the areas of English. BUT, with hard work and discipline, everything is achievable.
> Good luck mates!!
> PS: … and of course, screw this damn IELTS…


Hi Which test centre in Melbourne did you go to?


----------



## VBA

*PTE Scored Test A*

Hi friends,

I just took first PTE Scored test and I found it very tough, especially reading part. Also, I couldn't finish writing essay in 20 mins. Although my recent IELTS result was S/W/R/L - 6.5/7/7/7 but this scored test result is 
S/W/R/L- 52/65/55/63.
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 44
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 47

In speaking and writing, I realise that I need more practice and I will do that. In listening, I guess I missed in repeat sentences.
But really don't know what to do for reading.  
Can anyone please suggest something *to improve reading part*. I also missed last two parts of that due to lack of time. 
Need help 

Thanks


----------



## Shantha_asiri

stas007 said:


> Hi folks,
> Will share my PTE experience below. In a nutshell, I needed 20 points for my PR application and the only way to get it was via the language test.
> I took IELTS at the end of September 2015 and got R9; L8,5; S7,5; W7,5. Felt pretty disappointed, as I prepared a lot and actually felt like I performed quite well during the test. But, as I found out from various forums, IELTS tends to be pretty subjective. I felt like I was robbed 250 EUR for this useless exercise…
> Anyway, I found a very good article on IELTS vs. PTE here: pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/231707-ielts-v-s-pearson-test-english-academic-pte-academic-my-personal-findings.html It kind of gave me new hopes, and also restored a bit my self-esteem, since I knew I was capable of getting those damn 8s across all areas. I decided not to appeal the result or take any other IELTS test, but instead opt for PTE. This delayed my application process, but for me it was a matter of principle. I didn’t want to sponsor this money making machine called IELTS.
> I decided to purchase the PTE mock up tests first and assess my situation. My scores:
> Mock up 1 – Overall 76. L75; R80; S68; W83
> Mock up 2 – Overall 83. L79; R90; S84; W84
> Bottom line, I took the test in Melbourne and scored 90/90/90/90.
> I’m not perfect, I acknowledge I have weaknesses, maybe you will notice this somewhere in my writing, but I still believe the language test for foreigners should be simpler, more transparent and objective. Not a bloody unethical business model, as in the case with IELTS…
> First, I would like to warn some of you who think PTE is easier than IELTS. It is the opposite in my view. Maybe it is the case for writing, but not for other sections. You need to speak a proper English to get high scores, there are no shortcuts. Sorry. If your aim is 6 or 7 in all sections, I would say (although I hate it…) consider IELTS. It is easier to prepare and the format is more understandable. If you need 8s, PTE might be good for you. It was for me.
> So here are my main advices for the actual PTE exam (regardless of what score you are aiming for):
> 1)	Buy the mock up tests. Both of them. Don’t be cheap. It costs around 5000 AUD to apply for PR, so additional 60-70 bucks won’t change the game. You will learn the actual computer format and get to know your preliminary results. It will also prepare you for the tougher questions. Take the final mock up test 1-2 weeks before the exam, to see where you stand before the finish line.
> 2)	Practice the areas where you feel weak. I personally found it difficult to explain the pictures and graphs in 40 sec. I have devoted extra time for this and it paid off.
> 3)	Learn and practice the test format (question types, sequence, timing etc.). This is very important. Otherwise you will lose time during the exam and it will hurt your score.
> 4)	Make sure you understand what is expected of you. Seriously. Invest some time and brain cells into this. You need to fully understand what is required to score well in PTE. Research and practice. There are some good youtube videos like this one: youtube.com/watch?v=GmvhSx8UG2o.
> 5)	During the test you will be for sure (99%) distracted by neighbours. Mine was screaming like a pig that is being slaughtered. I could not hear my own voice in my mind. In such situation calmly finish your question (if the case), DO NOT click the NEXT button, but instead raise your hand and call the supervisor, tell him/her your problem. Normally, he/she will calm a bit the screamer. Regardless, be prepared to speak & listen in noisy conditions. Train for this maybe with your brothers/sisters, or with loud music etc.
> 6)	Be respectful yourself. Don’t scream like crazy. Consider your neighbours too. Test your microphone recording at the beginning of the test. It works just fine. Speak normally. It will help you with pronunciation and fluency as well.
> 7)	Be careful with the listening section. Train in focusing your mind. Listen to audios and repeat what they say. Sentence by sentence. Good memory skills are needed. This can be tricky.
> 8)	Practice your typing skills. I used this site: play.typeracer.com/TypeRacer. Very important for all questions where writing is required. Learn to type without looking at the keyboard.
> 9)	The reading part can be very tough. Don’t overestimate yourself. I did. It almost hurt me. ALWAYS have an eye on the remaining time.
> 10)	Be confident and trust your guts. If you scored more or less OK in the mock ups, you should be fine. For god’s sake don’t panic. I think they give you an error margin and somehow in the end the scores are averaged.
> 11)	Before the test find a way to motivate yourself. Listen to your favourite music, do some stretches, clear your mind of negative thoughts and get yourself in a peak performance state.
> Advantages of PTE:
> -	Flexible booking dates. I booked it 4 days in advance for a normal price.
> -	Quick results. Got it in less than 24 hours.
> -	If need be, quick rescheduling for another test is possible (hopefully won’t be necessary). No need to wait 1/2 months as with IELTS.
> -	Very useful mock up tests. VERY!!
> -	Personally for me, computer based test felt better than paper based IELTS.
> Disadvantages:
> -	Computer based – for those who are not friends with technology or who have no idea about the test format.
> -	Noise from neighbours. Can be quite disturbing, but also depends on the venue and your personal luck.
> -	Reading test is very difficult.
> -	Speaking and listening can be tricky as well. Learn the types of questions.
> -	In Europe (except the UK) only a few countries offer this test. Difficulties with traveling or booking.
> In conclusion, I had a positive experience with PTE and I had the chance to honestly obtain a good score. As I said earlier, there are no shortcuts. You need to prepare for everything and practice all the areas of English. BUT, with hard work and discipline, everything is achievable.
> Good luck mates!!
> PS: … and of course, screw this damn IELTS…


Hi, Thanks, your analysis is very useful. I am planing to get the PTE mock exams and do you have any other recommendations ?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just took first PTE Scored test and I found it very tough, especially reading part. Also, I couldn't finish writing essay in 20 mins. Although my recent IELTS result was S/W/R/L - 6.5/7/7/7 but this scored test result is
> S/W/R/L- 52/65/55/63.
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> In speaking and writing, I realise that I need more practice and I will do that. In listening, I guess I missed in repeat sentences.
> But really don't know what to do for reading.
> Can anyone please suggest something *to improve reading part*. I also missed last two parts of that due to lack of time.
> Need help
> 
> Thanks


Same with me but in your case it clearly shows from the other marks you just need bit of a practice and understand the exam bit more clearly.


----------



## VBA

Shantha_asiri said:


> Same with me but in your case it clearly shows from the other marks you just need bit of a practice and understand the exam bit more clearly.


Yae.. practice is really required but I dont know what to do for reading part, especially those fill in the blanks- time-consuming and confusing. :sad:


----------



## ravikiran7070

*How I Tamed the PTE-A..My Success Story.*

How i Tamed the PTE-A

Hi All,

I am quite new to the forum and this forum has been a part and parcel of my daily life for the last 1 month. A lot of people have been asking me on how i managed to ace the test. I would like to share a few tips on how i managed to do well in the PTE-A. My current PTE-A score stands at *Speaking 90*, *Reading 90*, *Listening 90 * and *Writing 87*. I gave my first PTE-A on Jan 2nd and missed to get Band 8 in all sections because my Reading Score was 78 and i had 90 in other 3 sections. Yes it was like the most depressing feeling knowing you were almost there !! I went and filed my EOI with 60 points. Deep down i knew i was more capable and i have to thank my friends and people on this forum who said you can do much better and it’s just 1 mark. Go for it!

I went and rebooked my PTE-A for Jan 30th. Gave my test and got my score yesterday and it was the most happiest feeling ever. Emotional too! Finally i killed the test. I would like to share the tips in each section which i followed and got my success.

*Speaking:*

This is probably the most easiest section. In detail i would go through how to tackle this section

*Read Paragraph : *Here the trick is before the recording starts, you should use the 25 seconds to rehearse the sentence. Try to use appropriate tones with commas, semicolons, questions marks as per the sentence given. So once the recording starts you are Spot on with your reading. Be fluent and no need to have any accent. They don’t look if you are an Indian or Australian! 
*One word answer : *some cases this is more of common sense combined with general knowledge. Like what instrument do you use to see tiny objects? Microscope. Also they give you two options sometimes and you can choose from it.
*Describe image :* Here the trick is again use the initial 25 second on what you are going to describe. Rise and fall, works like inconsistent. Example 2005 had the highest population but there was a sharp decline in the population in 2010. Try to highlight the key points in the image. Try to give a conclusion if time permits.
*Retell lecture : *Here the author might speak 2 or 3 short paragraphs. Try to get the main points in each para. Example Global warming will melt ice caps and lead to a 2 cm increase in the sea levels.
*Repeat Sentence : *Here what they look for is if you understand the context and the meaning of the sentence. Example : The Actual sentence will read ‘ The Sky is cloudy. Looks like it will be raining today. You can go ahead and say The sky is cloudy. Looks like it will rain today. All they see is if you are able to interpret the meaning of the whole sentence.

*Writing:*

This section needs a lot of practice especially in Essays

*Summarize sentence in one sentence : *This is a little bit tricky as you need to get the points from the text and use appropriate commas, semicolons and summarise the whole passage. Try to understand what each paragraph is converying and get the main essence and use it in one line. you have to write it in your own words.
*Summarize in one para: *Here they might give you 3 to 4 paragraphs and you need to summarize the text in one para. Here the key is to get the main point from each para and aggregate the points and write a paragraph. This comes by practice.
*Essay : *Essay is more of what is your opinion? Good or bad? These are the main themes. You essays needs to have 4 para’s. First para should explain the topic you are going to talk about. Second para should talk about why you are supporting your standpoint. Third paragraph should state inspite of positives what are the drawbacks. Your last para should deliver the killer punch as to what is your conclusion and why. Personally i would recommend you to read the ‘Opinion’ section in The Guardian newspaper. guardian.co.uk. It gives you a whole different perspective of how to write an essay. Here the author will have both views in many cases. Try to use words like flamboyant, fascinating which will show you have a good vocab

*Reading:*

*Multiple Choice Questions :* Here you are given one or 2 paras and you are asked to choose multiple options. This section is tricky because it has negative marking. A wrong option gives you -1. So try to get atlas 1 option right so that if you choose options and one is wrong you still get +1 and -1 which translates to 0 and this won’t affect your score. If you select 3 and get 2 wrong and 1 right, your score will stand at -1. This happened to me in my first attempt.
*Single choice questions : *Here you will be given a para and asked to choose only one options. This is very easy and you cans surely score accurately in this section. Answers will be straightforward.
*Re-order Sentences : *There will 2 of these. The trick is to identify the standalone sentence which does not have any relevance to be a starting sentence. This is important because you are narrowing down the options. Try to find out connecting sentences so that once you identify a pair your almost there. For example 1940 will follow another sentence which has 1920.
*Fill in the blanks : *Now this is the most high scoring chance among all portions in the reading test. You have to use your common sense a bit here. A word might suit your blank but it might be in past tense. Example conquer and conquering make a lot of difference. Also in most cases you might be confused with only 2 words left in the answers and 1 blank to be filled. Try to see which word is relevant. Is it in past tense or is it a local way of saying things. For example expensive would be a better option in place of costly. Last but not the least. PLEASE SPEND 20 MINS IN THIS SECTION AS THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE WHERE YOU CAN BOOST YOUR READING SECTION SCORE!!!

*Listening : *

*Summarize spoken text : *This section is similar to the speaking section where you need to note down the main points the author is speaking but you need to type it in the screen. Same as speaking just that you will be writing it down here.
*Multiple Choice : *This is similar to Reading but only difference is here you don’t have time as the recording will not be repeated. If you are an excellent listener try to scan the options as the recording progresses. Might sound a stupid idea but it worked for me.
*Single choice :* Same as above
*Fill in the blanks : *This is very straight forward. Read the line as per the speaker so that you are in sync with the speaker. Try to type the words asap but if you miss out on spelling it’s ok. you can correct the spelling after the recording! Don’t correct it when the audio is on.
*Highlight Incorrect words : *Here again same as above. Read the line along with the speaker and once you see a difference immediately click the incorrect word. You got to pay close attention though. you click a wrong word you get -1.
*Select Missing word : *Here you will have a recoding for 40 secs to 1 min. The trick i followed was, i scanned through the options the first 10 secs when the audio was playing and in the last 10 seconds of the audio i played close attention and when the beep was there i decided the answer. Might not work for all but just try it during your mock tests.
*Write from dictation:* This is similar to the one in the reading section but here you have to type it. Be careful with the spellings and using commas, Capital letters where required especially at the beginning of the sentence.

These are my tips guys. The key is to never give up. Please don’t get discouraged by people when they say PTE-A is tough. PTE-A is all about time management and once you master that you can kill the test. I got 78 in my first attempt in reading because i wasted so much time in multiple choice questions. So please remember to prioritise. My second attempt at PTE-A was a do or die. Watch motivational videos the day before the exam. Keep your adrenaline high. I watched this video on youtube. I watched the full movie 'RUSH' earlier but the video kept my motivation sky high. ‘The Real Meaning of Rush’ .. Never give up guys.. If I can you can too!

Note : Going to Modify my existing EOI to 70 Points


----------



## trinkasharma

I got 90/80/90/90 in L/S/R/W on my fourth attempt today.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

trinkasharma said:


> I got 90/80/90/90 in L/S/R/W on my fourth attempt today.



Congrats 
Plz update is with your last 3 scores


----------



## trinkasharma

yogi4aus said:


> congrats
> plz update is with your last 3 scores


lrsw

90/90/72/90
86/89/68/90
90/85/77/89
90/90/80/90


----------



## VBA

Congrats!!! And thank you so much for sharing these tips in such a detail 👍🏼😊




ravikiran7070 said:


> How i Tamed the PTE-A
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am quite new to the forum and this forum has been a part and parcel of my daily life for the last 1 month. A lot of people have been asking me on how i managed to ace the test. I would like to share a few tips on how i managed to do well in the PTE-A. My current PTE-A score stands at *Speaking 90*, *Reading 90*, *Listening 90 * and *Writing 87*. I gave my first PTE-A on Jan 2nd and missed to get Band 8 in all sections because my Reading Score was 78 and i had 90 in other 3 sections. Yes it was like the most depressing feeling knowing you were almost there !! I went and filed my EOI with 60 points. Deep down i knew i was more capable and i have to thank my friends and people on this forum who said you can do much better and it’s just 1 mark. Go for it!
> 
> I went and rebooked my PTE-A for Jan 30th. Gave my test and got my score yesterday and it was the most happiest feeling ever. Emotional too! Finally i killed the test. I would like to share the tips in each section which i followed and got my success.
> 
> *Speaking:*
> 
> This is probably the most easiest section. In detail i would go through how to tackle this section
> 
> *Read Paragraph : *Here the trick is before the recording starts, you should use the 25 seconds to rehearse the sentence. Try to use appropriate tones with commas, semicolons, questions marks as per the sentence given. So once the recording starts you are Spot on with your reading. Be fluent and no need to have any accent. They don’t look if you are an Indian or Australian!
> *One word answer : *some cases this is more of common sense combined with general knowledge. Like what instrument do you use to see tiny objects? Microscope. Also they give you two options sometimes and you can choose from it.
> *Describe image :* Here the trick is again use the initial 25 second on what you are going to describe. Rise and fall, works like inconsistent. Example 2005 had the highest population but there was a sharp decline in the population in 2010. Try to highlight the key points in the image. Try to give a conclusion if time permits.
> *Retell lecture : *Here the author might speak 2 or 3 short paragraphs. Try to get the main points in each para. Example Global warming will melt ice caps and lead to a 2 cm increase in the sea levels.
> *Repeat Sentence : *Here what they look for is if you understand the context and the meaning of the sentence. Example : The Actual sentence will read ‘ The Sky is cloudy. Looks like it will be raining today. You can go ahead and say The sky is cloudy. Looks like it will rain today. All they see is if you are able to interpret the meaning of the whole sentence.
> 
> *Writing:*
> 
> This section needs a lot of practice especially in Essays
> 
> *Summarize sentence in one sentence : *This is a little bit tricky as you need to get the points from the text and use appropriate commas, semicolons and summarise the whole passage. Try to understand what each paragraph is converying and get the main essence and use it in one line. you have to write it in your own words.
> *Summarize in one para: *Here they might give you 3 to 4 paragraphs and you need to summarize the text in one para. Here the key is to get the main point from each para and aggregate the points and write a paragraph. This comes by practice.
> *Essay : *Essay is more of what is your opinion? Good or bad? These are the main themes. You essays needs to have 4 para’s. First para should explain the topic you are going to talk about. Second para should talk about why you are supporting your standpoint. Third paragraph should state inspite of positives what are the drawbacks. Your last para should deliver the killer punch as to what is your conclusion and why. Personally i would recommend you to read the ‘Opinion’ section in The Guardian newspaper. guardian.co.uk. It gives you a whole different perspective of how to write an essay. Here the author will have both views in many cases. Try to use words like flamboyant, fascinating which will show you have a good vocab
> 
> *Reading:*
> 
> *Multiple Choice Questions :* Here you are given one or 2 paras and you are asked to choose multiple options. This section is tricky because it has negative marking. A wrong option gives you -1. So try to get atlas 1 option right so that if you choose options and one is wrong you still get +1 and -1 which translates to 0 and this won’t affect your score. If you select 3 and get 2 wrong and 1 right, your score will stand at -1. This happened to me in my first attempt.
> *Single choice questions : *Here you will be given a para and asked to choose only one options. This is very easy and you cans surely score accurately in this section. Answers will be straightforward.
> *Re-order Sentences : *There will 2 of these. The trick is to identify the standalone sentence which does not have any relevance to be a starting sentence. This is important because you are narrowing down the options. Try to find out connecting sentences so that once you identify a pair your almost there. For example 1940 will follow another sentence which has 1920.
> *Fill in the blanks : *Now this is the most high scoring chance among all portions in the reading test. You have to use your common sense a bit here. A word might suit your blank but it might be in past tense. Example conquer and conquering make a lot of difference. Also in most cases you might be confused with only 2 words left in the answers and 1 blank to be filled. Try to see which word is relevant. Is it in past tense or is it a local way of saying things. For example expensive would be a better option in place of costly. Last but not the least. PLEASE SPEND 20 MINS IN THIS SECTION AS THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE WHERE YOU CAN BOOST YOUR READING SECTION SCORE!!!
> 
> *Listening : *
> 
> *Summarize spoken text : *This section is similar to the speaking section where you need to note down the main points the author is speaking but you need to type it in the screen. Same as speaking just that you will be writing it down here.
> *Multiple Choice : *This is similar to Reading but only difference is here you don’t have time as the recording will not be repeated. If you are an excellent listener try to scan the options as the recording progresses. Might sound a stupid idea but it worked for me.
> *Single choice :* Same as above
> *Fill in the blanks : *This is very straight forward. Read the line as per the speaker so that you are in sync with the speaker. Try to type the words asap but if you miss out on spelling it’s ok. you can correct the spelling after the recording! Don’t correct it when the audio is on.
> *Highlight Incorrect words : *Here again same as above. Read the line along with the speaker and once you see a difference immediately click the incorrect word. You got to pay close attention though. you click a wrong word you get -1.
> *Select Missing word : *Here you will have a recoding for 40 secs to 1 min. The trick i followed was, i scanned through the options the first 10 secs when the audio was playing and in the last 10 seconds of the audio i played close attention and when the beep was there i decided the answer. Might not work for all but just try it during your mock tests.
> *Write from dictation:* This is similar to the one in the reading section but here you have to type it. Be careful with the spellings and using commas, Capital letters where required especially at the beginning of the sentence.
> 
> These are my tips guys. The key is to never give up. Please don’t get discouraged by people when they say PTE-A is tough. PTE-A is all about time management and once you master that you can kill the test. I got 78 in my first attempt in reading because i wasted so much time in multiple choice questions. So please remember to prioritise. My second attempt at PTE-A was a do or die. Watch motivational videos the day before the exam. Keep your adrenaline high. I watched this video on youtube. I watched the full movie 'RUSH' earlier but the video kept my motivation sky high. ‘The Real Meaning of Rush’ .. Never give up guys.. If I can you can too!
> 
> Note : Going to Modify my existing EOI to 70 Points


----------



## stas007

davidk59 said:


> Hi Which test centre in Melbourne did you go to?


PLT at Cliftons


----------



## parthvi

When the result will come for Saturday taken exam usually ?


----------



## Shen500

Although I got my desired results which was 65+ after the third attempt, my friend couldn't achieve beyond 65. So, he decided to try the IELTS again .. luckily he got through .. 

My friend's Results are below, hope anyone could get any guidance of not giving up.

IELTS
6.5 6.5 7.0 7.0
7.0 7.5 8.0 6.5

PTE
S W R L
59 44 51 43
40 31 64 61
47 44 55 57
54 64 64 58

Again he tried IELTS for the last time
8.0 7.5 7.5 8.0 

He got through .. For him, PTE was difficult ... IELTS is relatively easy for him... 

Although both of the exams are difficult, for some people IELTS is relatively easy, For some people PTE is relatively easy .. so if you can't get enough marks after trying hard and after several attempts, try the other exam IELTS or PTE ..

But I recommend not to fall for people who claim they got 90/90/90/90 for PTE and who got 9.0/9.0/9.0/9.0 for IELTS, because, both of the exams are difficult, so, my advise is not to underestimate the exam by listening to those lairs. Study hard, Practice well. No exam is easy.


----------



## trinkasharma

Shen500 said:


> But I recommend not to fall for people who claim they got 90/90/90/90 for PTE and who got 9.0/9.0/9.0/9.0 for IELTS, because, both of the exams are difficult, so, my advise is not to underestimate the exam by listening to those lairs. Study hard, Practice well. No exam is easy.


I have never seen a post claiming 9/9/9/9 in IELTS. Can you point me towards a single one?


----------



## Mukeshdawar

PTE EXAM AT TARGET, CHD( 6/2/16)
ESSAY: Latest invention beneficial for society or not.
Describe image: one pyramid, one sinusoidal wave forms of two graphs, three bar graph, one line graph.
Retell lecture: one was about growth rate for year 1900 to 2000. Another one was about some chamber process.
Answer short questions: two tables given one was about largest airport and other one was about third largest population. Simple questions whose answers are an elevator, bottle, dictionary, mathematics, animals etc.
Written summarises: Nature, voting and songbirds.
Spoken summary: one was about dynamic agriculture and other one was about drugs.

Reading and Listening were easy. ( Normal speed in listening).


----------



## rodriguesoliver

Congratulations, Which center did you answer in banglore.


----------



## bob_1982

Mukeshdawar said:


> PTE EXAM AT TARGET, CHD( 6/2/16)
> ESSAY: Latest invention beneficial for society or not.
> Describe image: one pyramid, one sinusoidal wave forms of two graphs, three bar graph, one line graph.
> Retell lecture: one was about growth rate for year 1900 to 2000. Another one was about some chamber process.
> Answer short questions: two tables given one was about largest airport and other one was about third largest population. Simple questions whose answers are an elevator, bottle, dictionary, mathematics, animals etc.
> Written summarises: Nature, voting and songbirds.
> Spoken summary: one was about dynamic agriculture and other one was about drugs.
> 
> Reading and Listening were easy. ( Normal speed in listening).


Great. I hope you will get the desired result. pl. share the result once you got it as I am about to apply for my 2nd PTE and thinking to choose Patiala or Chandigarh. so waiting for your result to book the test ASAP.


----------



## parthvi

Mukeshdawar said:


> PTE EXAM AT TARGET, CHD( 6/2/16)
> ESSAY: Latest invention beneficial for society or not.
> Describe image: one pyramid, one sinusoidal wave forms of two graphs, three bar graph, one line graph.
> Retell lecture: one was about growth rate for year 1900 to 2000. Another one was about some chamber process.
> Answer short questions: two tables given one was about largest airport and other one was about third largest population. Simple questions whose answers are an elevator, bottle, dictionary, mathematics, animals etc.
> Written summarises: Nature, voting and songbirds.
> Spoken summary: one was about dynamic agriculture and other one was about drugs.
> 
> Reading and Listening were easy. ( Normal speed in listening).


I have also got the same essay on 6/2/16.


----------



## Attentionseeker

trinkasharma said:


> I have never seen a post claiming 9/9/9/9 in IELTS. Can you point me towards a single one?


I got all 90s in my second attempt. I have never heard anyone claiming that they got all 9s in IELTS. I don't think it's even possible to score it.


----------



## chalita

Hi Mukeshdawar,
did you get the normal order in the reading section or did you reading start with fill in the blanks (reading and writing)?

Did anyone get the long reading and listening?


----------



## mandy2137

Attentionseeker said:


> I got all 90s in my second attempt. I have never heard anyone claiming that they got all 9s in IELTS. I don't think it's even possible to score it.


Congratulations mate, 

Give me any tips for s,w,l,r as I am struggling with it since 1.5 year and attempted 7 times so far.

If any of forum member has PTE discount code, kindly share!!


----------



## bluesmoon

Hi,

I am new to this website. I am writing my CDR for Civil-Structural Engineering.

Please share if anybody written already

thanks in advance.


----------



## jesiu

Hi,

Do You guys know good online course that helps to bust score. I'm trying to achieve 65 but my current score is around 50.

Cheers


----------



## Ausstar

Does anyone know any good institute for PTE preparation in Melbourne?
I am targeting 79+, I know few institute but not satisfied please reply with the honest answers 
Cheers


----------



## bluesmoon

Hi,

I am planning to PTE A. I have written IELTS ,but i got only L-7,R-7.5,W-6.5, S-7.5.

I want all 7. Could you please share the material or strategies to PTE-A

Thanks in adavnce.


----------



## Ausstar

trinkasharma said:


> yogi4aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
> plz update is with your last 3 scores
> 
> 
> 
> lrsw
> 
> 90/90/72/90
> 86/89/68/90
> 90/85/77/89
> 
> 90/90/80/90
Click to expand...

Congrats mate did you prepare it from somewhere or by yourself?
Any tips mate?


----------



## eminemkh

Mukeshdawar said:


> PTE EXAM AT TARGET, CHD( 6/2/16)
> ESSAY: Latest invention beneficial for society or not.
> Describe image: one pyramid, one sinusoidal wave forms of two graphs, three bar graph, one line graph.
> Retell lecture: one was about growth rate for year 1900 to 2000. Another one was about some chamber process.
> Answer short questions: two tables given one was about largest airport and other one was about third largest population. Simple questions whose answers are an elevator, bottle, dictionary, mathematics, animals etc.
> Written summarises: Nature, voting and songbirds.
> Spoken summary: one was about dynamic agriculture and other one was about drugs.
> 
> Reading and Listening were easy. ( Normal speed in listening).


so many repeated items.. thanks for sharing.

The dynamic agriculture ones is always in my head, urbanization vs agriculture...


----------



## pangasa.s

bluesmoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to PTE A. I have written IELTS ,but i got only L-7,R-7.5,W-6.5, S-7.5.
> 
> I want all 7. Could you please share the material or strategies to PTE-A
> 
> Thanks in adavnce.


Please go through the thread first. Everything has been discussed in details. You will find all your answers.


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I have just received my 5th attempt result totally heartbroken. I do not understand what is wrong with my writing during all 5 attempts it is stuck at 60. What should I do know, I was trying to achieve each in 65, but now it seems I have to quit. 

1) L/R/W/S = 53/52/60/52
2) L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
3) L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
4) L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88
5) L/R/W/S = 62/59/60/70


----------



## hm56

Mukeshdawar said:


> PTE EXAM AT TARGET, CHD( 6/2/16)
> ESSAY: Latest invention beneficial for society or not.
> Describe image: one pyramid, one sinusoidal wave forms of two graphs, three bar graph, one line graph.
> Retell lecture: one was about growth rate for year 1900 to 2000. Another one was about some chamber process.
> Answer short questions: two tables given one was about largest airport and other one was about third largest population. Simple questions whose answers are an elevator, bottle, dictionary, mathematics, animals etc.
> Written summarises: Nature, voting and songbirds.
> Spoken summary: one was about dynamic agriculture and other one was about drugs.
> 
> Reading and Listening were easy. ( Normal speed in listening).


How was your experience of exam in the center and behaviour of its staff. My exam is due next week in the same center.


----------



## chalita

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just received my 5th attempt result totally heartbroken. I do not understand what is wrong with my writing during all 5 attempts it is stuck at 60. What should I do know, I was trying to achieve each in 65, but now it seems I have to quit.
> 
> 1) L/R/W/S = 53/52/60/52
> 2) L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
> 3) L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
> 4) L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88
> 5) L/R/W/S = 62/59/60/70


You should check your enabling skills and put attention if it is grammar, spelling, written discourse or vocabulary that your missing. Usually people failed only in one of this.... would you share your last enabling skill scores with us?

Cheers


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

Did you go through the PTE score guide document?
regarding the writing section, 
I think you are making a mistake in the summarize and essay section.

Don't lose hope, please prepare well and give it another shot.

BR



parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just received my 5th attempt result totally heartbroken. I do not understand what is wrong with my writing during all 5 attempts it is stuck at 60. What should I do know, I was trying to achieve each in 65, but now it seems I have to quit.
> 
> 1) L/R/W/S = 53/52/60/52
> 2) L/R/W/S = 63/57/62/64
> 3) L/R/W/S = 65/55/60/86
> 4) L/R/W/S = 70/63/62/88
> 5) L/R/W/S = 62/59/60/70


----------



## Nick Spatula

Hey guys, i was wondering..

everyone who took the test said that the situation could be quite noisy being all together in the same room. 

is it just at the beginning, during the speaking part, or is it noisy during the whole test?

Anyone who sat for the exam could share their experience please?

Thank you


----------



## pangasa.s

Live to Drive said:


> Congrats, that is a good score.
> 
> Any other suggestions/ advice from your end for all the four sections?
> 
> I'm to appear coming week and finding summarizing text in reading most tedious.


Just don't be nervous. Also in the starting of the exam will be the speaking section, so everyone will be speaking simultaneously, try not to get disturbed. Also, adjust you headphones so that they are covering your ears properly and are held tight as that reduces some amount of noise as well. For speaking, dont try to fake an accent, speak naturally, speak slowly and clearly. Pronounce the words correctly and modify you pitch according to content. Do not place the mic too close to your mouth and dont breath heavily into it. test the mic properly before the exam starts.

Anything that has to do with summarize, be it reading, listening etc, the main aim is to catch the main idea. If you are able to do that, then there should be no problems.


----------



## pangasa.s

Nick Spatula said:


> Hey guys, i was wondering..
> 
> everyone who took the test said that the situation could be quite noisy being all together in the same room.
> 
> is it just at the beginning, during the speaking part, or is it noisy during the whole test?
> 
> Anyone who sat for the exam could share their experience please?
> 
> Thank you


Everyone starts with the speaking section so it will get a little noisy in the room during the first section. Just ensure the headphones covers your ear properly and adjust it so that it is tight over your ears as it will help reduce the noise. Try focusing on your exam only and don't get bothered by what and how others are speaking. Once this section is done, it will be a lot quieter.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Nick,

it gets noisy only during the speaking part. the rest of the test is pretty quiet.
Ensure not to get distracted by the people around you.

When i took the test i had only 3 people along with me, the room could accommodate 10.


BR




Nick Spatula said:


> Hey guys, i was wondering..
> 
> everyone who took the test said that the situation could be quite noisy being all together in the same room.
> 
> is it just at the beginning, during the speaking part, or is it noisy during the whole test?
> 
> Anyone who sat for the exam could share their experience please?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## parthvi

chalita said:


> You should check your enabling skills and put attention if it is grammar, spelling, written discourse or vocabulary that your missing. Usually people failed only in one of this.... would you share your last enabling skill scores with us?
> 
> Cheers


My Enabling skills are:
Grammar: 83
Oral Fluency: 76
Pronunciation: 66
Spelling: 52
Vocab: 62
Written Discourse: 83


----------



## chalita

parthvi said:


> My Enabling skills are:
> Grammar: 83
> Oral Fluency: 76
> Pronunciation: 66
> Spelling: 52
> Vocab: 62
> Written Discourse: 83


There you go, spelling is your main issue. Try to use grammarly, is available online or as an app. Write your essay in notepad and then past on grammarly. This will check your grammar and spelling mistakes.

I don't know how is your spelling but in my case I had 23 in my spelling, which I am still curious why it was so low. I am guessing it was because I missed 3 or 4 questions from the listening part (write from dictation). But again I'm just guessing the why.

Cheers


----------



## parthvi

chalita said:


> There you go, spelling is your main issue. Try to use grammarly, is available online or as an app. Write your essay in notepad and then past on grammarly. This will check your grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> I don't know how is your spelling but in my case I had 23 in my spelling, which I am still curious why it was so low. I am guessing it was because I missed 3 or 4 questions from the listening part (write from dictation). But again I'm just guessing the why.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Chalita for pointing it out.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii guys I have booked my 6th PTE exam at target Chandigarh for 79 each..let's c what's in store on 27th feb


----------



## Nick Spatula

Thank you guys for the explanation!!

Nick


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the best..
Please prepare well. 



SOURABH.C said:


> Hii guys I have booked my 6th PTE exam at target Chandigarh for 79 each..let's c what's in store on 27th feb


----------



## trsaif

Hi, PTE-A experts, 

I am planning to PTE A. I need 65 each. 

And here is today's attempt on score test A:

L:53
R:48
S:54
W:52

Please let me know your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

chalita said:


> Hi Mukeshdawar,
> did you get the normal order in the reading section or did you reading start with fill in the blanks (reading and writing)?
> 
> Did anyone get the long reading and listening?



Started with fill in the blanks.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

hm56 said:


> Mukeshdawar said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE EXAM AT TARGET, CHD( 6/2/16)
> ESSAY: Latest invention beneficial for society or not.
> Describe image: one pyramid, one sinusoidal wave forms of two graphs, three bar graph, one line graph.
> Retell lecture: one was about growth rate for year 1900 to 2000. Another one was about some chamber process.
> Answer short questions: two tables given one was about largest airport and other one was about third largest population. Simple questions whose answers are an elevator, bottle, dictionary, mathematics, animals etc.
> Written summarises: Nature, voting and songbirds.
> Spoken summary: one was about dynamic agriculture and other one was about drugs.
> 
> Reading and Listening were easy. ( Normal speed in listening).
> 
> 
> 
> How was your experience of exam in the center and behaviour of its staff. My exam is due next week in the same center.
Click to expand...


It is good center and behaviour of staff is also good. I have given twice at target.


----------



## makapaka

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii guys I have booked my 6th PTE exam at target Chandigarh for 79 each..let's c what's in store on 27th feb


Hi Sourabh
I am also planning to sit for this test targeting 79 each by the end of February.
Are u preparing by yourself?


----------



## supafly84

who bought a voucher from aussizz?

i cant process my payment. and they want me to contact them

is this for real??


----------



## SOURABH.C

makapaka said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii guys I have booked my 6th PTE exam at target Chandigarh for 79 each..let's c what's in store on 27th feb
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh
> I am also planning to sit for this test targeting 79 each by the end of February.
> Are u preparing by yourself?
Click to expand...

Yes I m preparing myself


----------



## sultan_azam

trsaif said:


> Hi, PTE-A experts,
> 
> I am planning to PTE A. I need 65 each.
> 
> And here is today's attempt on score test A:
> 
> L:53
> R:48
> S:54
> W:52
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts and opinions.


you need to prepare a lot, i havent seen your enabling score but i guess spelling, vocabulary, pronunciation, grammar everything needs a boost up to achieve 65... 

can you post enabling scores????????


----------



## trinkasharma

supafly84 said:


> who bought a voucher from aussizz?
> 
> i cant process my payment. and they want me to contact them
> 
> is this for real??


So you want to contact us instead?

Ok. What are the 16 digits on your card and your full name along with the CVV. I assure you that something can be done!


----------



## pangasa.s

trinkasharma said:


> So you want to contact us instead?
> 
> Ok. What are the 16 digits on your card and your full name along with the CVV. I assure you that something can be done!


 .


----------



## Nick Spatula

Pretty sure you need expire date as well..


----------



## tanzimtipu

I'm new to forum. Tried to pm you but it says I don't have permission or something!


----------



## vish1985

I cleared my PTE-A attended last night in my 3rd attempt which was the toughest one compared to other two.
This forum was very helpful for me in identifying the tips during my preparation. Following are my scores.

First Attempt

R :63
W :69
S :62
L :67


Second Attempt

R :72
W :76
S :64
L :68


Third Attempt

R : 71
W : 79
S : 65
L : 74


Surround yourself with english in a usual way through , radio, movies, conversation, reading and all. There are very less materials available for PTE. I switched from IELTS to PTE because of the advantage of fast result and lenient valuation.

I compiled material from different sources through google

For Text Books please use MC Millan & Kenny-N-PTE-Academic-Practice-Tests-Plus-With-Key-2013
For Describe Image/Graph- Finish your answer in 37-38 secs- no need to explain everything.
For Essays : The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics

I know i don't have good scores but as a person who cleared the exam, my words will be some sort of motivation to others who are looking forward for 65+


----------



## romero2005

Vyshak Anand said:


> I cleared my PTE-A attended last night in my 3rd attempt which was the toughest one compared to other two.
> This forum was very helpful for me in identifying the tips during my preparation. Following are my scores.
> 
> First Attempt
> 
> R :63
> W :69
> S :62
> L :67
> 
> 
> Second Attempt
> 
> R :72
> W :76
> S :64
> L :68
> 
> 
> Third Attempt
> 
> R : 71
> W : 79
> S : 65
> L : 74
> 
> 
> Surround yourself with english in a usual way through , radio, movies, conversation, reading and all. There are very less materials available for PTE. I switched from IELTS to PTE because of the advantage of fast result and lenient valuation.
> 
> I compiled material from different sources through google
> 
> For Text Books please use MC Millan & Kenny-N-PTE-Academic-Practice-Tests-Plus-With-Key-2013
> For Describe Image/Graph- Finish your answer in 37-38 secs- no need to explain everything.
> For Essays : The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics
> 
> I know i don't have good scores but as a person who cleared the exam, my words will be some sort of motivation to others who are looking forward for 65+


Congratz mate. I m doing 17 th feb. Motivation is another factor for pte

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

I am taking my 6th attempt on this Thursday. Please, give me some advice and sample essays which have scored 65+. Also, please review exactly the same answer for the same topic, which I have written in my last real attempt, and got only *60* in Writing section. I do not this my structure, writing style, grammar is too much weak as my ES having good scores, although, I am consistently stuck at only 60 for last all attempts, in fact, whatever I write. I have changed many templates as well, but doesn't make a single mark change. It is very weird.

Please, folks, guide me for my writing to push me at 65.

*Essay* 
*Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society. Describe its positive or negative impacts that you think. *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is evident that how human life has changed significantly since the invention in technology in recent era. Computers are the latest 
invention in the recent time, which has far more positive impacts on the society and humankind. In my opinion, a computer has made people live easy, faster, reliable 
and effective in each facet of life by providing effective features. In the following paragraphs, I would analyse the inevitable reasons with examples.

First of all, computers are multi-tasking machine. Moreover, computer has replaced arduous manual tasks by automation procedures, as a result, it is 
saving important humans time. As an example, a computer can calculate any complex numbers without doing math, which provides fast and accurate results.

Secondly, computers are now being used in almost all fields such as science, education, government and research for various purposes. Furthermore,
computers provide better results for any queries related to various tasks. As an example, computers are now used to play videogames, watching movies,
listening to music, and studying online.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that certainly the computers are greatest invention in the recent time because it is a superpower
machine which has indeed made human life more productive, effective and faster. Thus, in my opinion, computers are important invention of 20th century.


----------



## eminemkh

Vyshak Anand said:


> I cleared my PTE-A attended last night in my 3rd attempt which was the toughest one compared to other two.
> This forum was very helpful for me in identifying the tips during my preparation. Following are my scores.
> 
> First Attempt
> 
> R :63
> W :69
> S :62
> L :67
> 
> 
> Second Attempt
> 
> R :72
> W :76
> S :64
> L :68
> 
> 
> Third Attempt
> 
> R : 71
> W : 79
> S : 65
> L : 74
> 
> 
> Surround yourself with english in a usual way through , radio, movies, conversation, reading and all. There are very less materials available for PTE. I switched from IELTS to PTE because of the advantage of fast result and lenient valuation.
> 
> I compiled material from different sources through google
> 
> For Text Books please use MC Millan & Kenny-N-PTE-Academic-Practice-Tests-Plus-With-Key-2013
> For Describe Image/Graph- Finish your answer in 37-38 secs- no need to explain everything.
> For Essays : The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics
> 
> I know i don't have good scores but as a person who cleared the exam, my words will be some sort of motivation to others who are looking forward for 65+



How did you made your jump in writing? I mean what have you changed?


----------



## tanzimtipu

Hi, what if I want to take scored test twice? Are they gonna take the test with same questions?


----------



## VBA

Vyshak Anand said:


> I cleared my PTE-A attended last night in my 3rd attempt which was the toughest one compared to other two.
> This forum was very helpful for me in identifying the tips during my preparation. Following are my scores.
> 
> First Attempt
> 
> R :63
> W :69
> S :62
> L :67
> 
> 
> Second Attempt
> 
> R :72
> W :76
> S :64
> L :68
> 
> 
> Third Attempt
> 
> R : 71
> W : 79
> S : 65
> L : 74
> 
> 
> Surround yourself with english in a usual way through , radio, movies, conversation, reading and all. There are very less materials available for PTE. I switched from IELTS to PTE because of the advantage of fast result and lenient valuation.
> 
> I compiled material from different sources through google
> 
> For Text Books please use MC Millan & Kenny-N-PTE-Academic-Practice-Tests-Plus-With-Key-2013
> For Describe Image/Graph- Finish your answer in 37-38 secs- no need to explain everything.
> For Essays : The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics
> 
> I know i don't have good scores but as a person who cleared the exam, my words will be some sort of motivation to others who are looking forward for 65+


Hi
Can you please tell me how did you improve your reading part???? 
Please share.
Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## chalita

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am taking my 6th attempt on this Thursday. Please, give me some advice and sample essays which have scored 65+. Also, please review exactly the same answer for the same topic, which I have written in my last real attempt, and got only *60* in Writing section. I do not this my structure, writing style, grammar is too much weak as my ES having good scores, although, I am consistently stuck at only 60 for last all attempts, in fact, whatever I write. I have changed many templates as well, but doesn't make a single mark change. It is very weird.
> 
> Please, folks, guide me for my writing to push me at 65.
> 
> *Essay*
> *Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society. Describe its positive or negative impacts that you think. *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is evident that how human life has changed significantly since the invention in technology in recent era. Computers are the latest
> invention in the recent time, which has far more positive impacts on the society and humankind. In my opinion, a computer has made people live easy, faster, reliable
> and effective in each facet of life by providing effective features. In the following paragraphs, I would analyse the inevitable reasons with examples.
> 
> First of all, computers are multi-tasking machine. Moreover, computer has replaced arduous manual tasks by automation procedures, as a result, it is
> saving important humans time. As an example, a computer can calculate any complex numbers without doing math, which provides fast and accurate results.
> 
> Secondly, computers are now being used in almost all fields such as science, education, government and research for various purposes. Furthermore,
> computers provide better results for any queries related to various tasks. As an example, computers are now used to play videogames, watching movies,
> listening to music, and studying online.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that certainly the computers are greatest invention in the recent time because it is a superpower
> machine which has indeed made human life more productive, effective and faster. Thus, in my opinion, computers are important invention of 20th century.


Hi parthvi,
I am not an expert in writing but I would said these comments to you. Hope they help.

First, the positives, I think your vocabulary is good. I can't say anything about spelling, I'm guessing your check your spelling before post. Otherwise is excellent.

You need to put a little bit more of attention in prepositions and constructing sentences. For example: the invention of, computers are the most important invention or computers are one of the most, are a very important, etc
If you use ing or infinitive in one sentence you need to keep the same form. Ex, to play, to watch, to listening etc.
if you use comparative you need to keep comparative: ex easier, faster and more reliable.
Don't forget apostrophes: people's life.
If you use superlatives you need to use the word "the" before. ex; the greatest

Your intro sound strange: I believe you should delete the word "how"
it is evident that human life has changed(maybe improved) significantly. Also I find it too long.

Lastly, I don't know if this is a grammatical error but you used first of all, and then you used secondly. I would use Firstly instead. When I use first of all, after I use furthermore or in addition, also and so on.

Good luck,

Cheers


----------



## jesiu

I have question about Summarize written text.
Can I use in my summary full senteces or part of sentences from text (more less like a quote)?

Cheers.


----------



## vish1985

Dear All,

Please note that writing is the easiest part in PTE if you look at a close angle.
I will explain how i worked out for the same.

Please check the link one of our fellow member posted, since i am very poor in making vocabulary in realtime i followed the website The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics

Also make sure any essay keep writing till you reach 225-270 words.

For any essay keep the following structure

1. Intro - General (not the same words from question) - if you check the essays on the above link you will be able to follow

2. Use the words like firstly, secondly and so on- This will be the supporting para for your main point.

3. Third Paragraph

4. Start with "In conclusion"

Also make sure after full stop/comma use a space bar before next sentence.Start first word of sentence in capitals and recheck the spelling within the final time limits.Try to join sentence using however, moreover, indeed- connectors.

As per my understanding its a computer who is going to check our answer. If you try in MS word if you are not keeping a space after a comma or full stop it will show error.


Try blindly swallow those essays in the link.There are almost 30-38 essays but you need to learn only 10/11 which can be used as answers for the others.

I hope my limited knowledge will help you.

If any mistakes i quoted over here senior members please correct.


----------



## vish1985

As far as reading part, reading score is not taken only from reading section, Try solving Jumbling paragraph and try to make at least one correct.There are many exercises available online which was there for certain bank exams. The first section read aloud also play a part. Keep your mic little bit away from your mouth and do that section with a positive attitude pronunciation.

If any one have android phone download some text editor and google voice recognizer, you can see a mic while you try to type.use it for input your voice to text editor. Also you can use this in google voice translator. Analyze how many words are recognized from your speech. This will also push your score from read aloud.

Also multiple choice click only those answers you feel correct even if its only one out of the list.


----------



## sam123456789

I am planning to appear for PTE-A as my three Ielts attempts have 6.5 in writing and speaking. please suggest me should I take classes for PTE preparation or just do it by myself? Please tell me helpful material also. I am from Pakistan and I would have to go Dubai for test so I want to clear this test for 65+ each in my first attempt. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## jassi12345

*Listening Tips*



Vyshak Anand said:


> As far as reading part, reading score is not taken only from reading section, Try solving Jumbling paragraph and try to make at least one correct.There are many exercises available online which was there for certain bank exams. The first section read aloud also play a part. Keep your mic little bit away from your mouth and do that section with a positive attitude pronunciation.
> 
> If any one have android phone download some text editor and google voice recognizer, you can see a mic while you try to type.use it for input your voice to text editor. Also you can use this in google voice translator. Analyze how many words are recognized from your speech. This will also push your score from read aloud.
> 
> Also multiple choice click only those answers you feel correct even if its only one out of the list.


Hi,

Please tell some listening section tips.
I stuck around 60's...i need 65 to go through it..

Thanks.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Nick Spatula said:


> Hey guys, i was wondering..
> 
> everyone who took the test said that the situation could be quite noisy being all together in the same room.
> 
> is it just at the beginning, during the speaking part, or is it noisy during the whole test?
> 
> Anyone who sat for the exam could share their experience please?
> 
> Thank you



It's in the beginning bit noisy and later bit OK once all the speaking sections are over. I also faced this issue of noisy in the exam center but what to do this is the only option i guess.


----------



## vish1985

If you are concerned about the noise from other candidates, opt for a schedule without other candidates most probably on a weekday


----------



## Shantha_asiri

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am taking my 6th attempt on this Thursday. Please, give me some advice and sample essays which have scored 65+. Also, please review exactly the same answer for the same topic, which I have written in my last real attempt, and got only *60* in Writing section. I do not this my structure, writing style, grammar is too much weak as my ES having good scores, although, I am consistently stuck at only 60 for last all attempts, in fact, whatever I write. I have changed many templates as well, but doesn't make a single mark change. It is very weird.
> 
> Please, folks, guide me for my writing to push me at 65.
> 
> *Essay*
> *Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society. Describe its positive or negative impacts that you think. *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is evident that how human life has changed significantly since the invention in technology in recent era. Computers are the latest
> invention in the recent time, which has far more positive impacts on the society and humankind. In my opinion, a computer has made people live easy, faster, reliable
> and effective in each facet of life by providing effective features. In the following paragraphs, I would analyse the inevitable reasons with examples.
> 
> First of all, computers are multi-tasking machine. Moreover, computer has replaced arduous manual tasks by automation procedures, as a result, it is
> saving important humans time. As an example, a computer can calculate any complex numbers without doing math, which provides fast and accurate results.
> 
> Secondly, computers are now being used in almost all fields such as science, education, government and research for various purposes. Furthermore,
> computers provide better results for any queries related to various tasks. As an example, computers are now used to play videogames, watching movies,
> listening to music, and studying online.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that certainly the computers are greatest invention in the recent time because it is a superpower
> machine which has indeed made human life more productive, effective and faster. Thus, in my opinion, computers are important invention of 20th century.


Hi,
I am facing similar problems in my writing. So far what ever advice received tells me to practice and identify your specific areas that need improvements. Do you use Grammerly to check your essays, this is something i have started and find things i have not even thought before. I am searching for a writing coach to guide me i think it's better for you as well.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Hi All,

Below is my results from my previous sitting, can any one give feedback based on the below scores where i should be improving.

Listening 60
Reading 57
Speaking 71
Writing 58

Enabling Skills	
Grammar 54
Oral Fluency	65
Pronunciation	66
Spelling 21
Vocabulary	79
Written Discou	63


----------



## trinkasharma

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my results from my previous sitting, can any one give feedback based on the below scores where i should be improving.
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 57
> Speaking 71
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 54
> Oral Fluency	65
> Pronunciation	66
> Spelling 21
> Vocabulary	79
> Written Discou	63


At least the spelling. Can't you see it yourself?


----------



## sam123456789

Please Help me



I am planning to appear for PTE-A as my three Ielts attempts have 6.5 in writing and speaking. please suggest me should I take classes for PTE preparation or just do it by myself? Please tell me helpful material also. I am from Pakistan and I would have to go Dubai for test so I want to clear this test for 65+ each in my first attempt. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## vish1985

sam123456789 said:


> Please Help me
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to appear for PTE-A as my three Ielts attempts have 6.5 in writing and speaking. please suggest me should I take classes for PTE preparation or just do it by myself? Please tell me helpful material also. I am from Pakistan and I would have to go Dubai for test so I want to clear this test for 65+ each in my first attempt.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Please check my scores for IELTS and couple of PTE i have taken. If you have courage to search for tips online and patience to move towards success yourself, there is no need for a trainer. You will get almost all the tips from this forum and from youtube. As far as me IELTS can be described as a one day match, having long overs but limited time and PTE is like a T20 match, time management is the key.


----------



## aburaheel

sam123456789 said:


> Please Help me
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to appear for PTE-A as my three Ielts attempts have 6.5 in writing and speaking. please suggest me should I take classes for PTE preparation or just do it by myself? Please tell me helpful material also. I am from Pakistan and I would have to go Dubai for test so I want to clear this test for 65+ each in my first attempt.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Dear Sam,

Get the materials from the below two links and all the best. 

For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1


----------



## lakho84

*Result Duration*

How much time generally PTE take to provide results?


----------



## trinkasharma

lakho84 said:


> How much time generally PTE take to provide results?


30 hours(Most cases) to 5 days. For disputed cases it can be longer.


----------



## lakho84

Thanks.


----------



## sam123456789

Any one from pakistan? Have idea that when PTE-A will start conducting exam in Pakistan?


----------



## sam123456789

aburaheel said:


> Dear Sam,
> 
> Get the materials from the below two links and all the best.
> 
> For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1


Thank you so much.


----------



## aburaheel

sam123456789 said:


> Thank you so much.


Apart from these materials, do dictation practice from rong-chang. It will be really helpful.

Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


----------



## Live to Drive

aburaheel said:


> Apart from these materials, do dictation practice from rong-chang. It will be really helpful.
> 
> Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


Thanks for sharing the above link. 

Please share for fill the blanks, missing word, re-order paragraphs if possible.


----------



## Nick Spatula

I have seen a few post about scoring and marks.

This link could be usefull for sompeople: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PTEA_Score_Guide_05Nov15.pdf

Nick


----------



## parthvi

Hi,

Can someone please explain me what does this sentence mean "*Adequately deals with the prompt*" I found it in PTE Score Guide in Writing section?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

trinkasharma said:


> At least the spelling. Can't you see it yourself?


But my writing shows 58, i saw someone having spelling 65 having less marks ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad

parthvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please explain me what does this sentence mean "Adequately deals with the prompt" I found it in PTE Score Guide in Writing section?


Properly/satisfactorily attempted the task


----------



## afp85_19

Guys got my last results of PTE few weeks ago, my listening was not that good , how to get more marks in this section? I find it hard sometimes the "Beep" section. I´m aiming for 65 all sections. Thanks in advance.

Listening 63
Reading 79
Speaking 74
Writing 76

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 80 
Pronunciation 71
Spelling 65
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 88


----------



## tanzimtipu

Hi, I tried to use tcyonline. Is it available in US and India only? I really wanted to use their service. Any suggestion? Thanks a lot


----------



## chalita

aburaheel said:


> Apart from these materials, do dictation practice from rong-chang. It will be really helpful.
> 
> Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


Really nice exercises and they can be used as repeat sentences as well, thank you for sharing.

Cheers


----------



## guruchauhan

Dear friends,
Valueable feedback is required about rescore.
I have taken my exam and got 1 short marks for desired 65 in speaking.
I searched over the net for the feedback but didnot find much.
Please suggest it would be a worthfull or not.
Did anyone tried for rescore


----------



## eminemkh

guruchauhan said:


> Dear friends,
> Valueable feedback is required about rescore.
> I have taken my exam and got 1 short marks for desired 65 in speaking.
> I searched over the net for the feedback but didnot find much.
> Please suggest it would be a worthfull or not.
> Did anyone tried for rescore


From what I know it is still a recalculation by the computer again. So you have a slim chance to get marked up.

I had once complained for 2 weeks about the noise in the test center and they gave me a free retest and rescore. It just does not change the result.

If you have the money, then go for it.


----------



## Kasia89

guruchauhan said:


> Dear friends,
> Valueable feedback is required about rescore.
> I have taken my exam and got 1 short marks for desired 65 in speaking.
> I searched over the net for the feedback but didnot find much.
> Please suggest it would be a worthfull or not.
> Did anyone tried for rescore


Save the money buddy!

I know it's tempting to try when you're only 1-2 points short (been there as you can see in my signature....), but all you will get is a mail that your score hasn't changed.
It's not worth 125USD, trust me - sorry to say, but better schedule another exam.

You're almost there, hopefully you will get it with the next attempt.

Best of luck!


----------



## trinkasharma

Shantha_asiri said:


> But my writing shows 58, i saw someone having spelling 65 having less marks ?


I told you the truth. But I guess that was something you did not want to hear.


----------



## vish1985

*PTE Academic Rescore*



guruchauhan said:


> Dear friends,
> Valueable feedback is required about rescore.
> I have taken my exam and got 1 short marks for desired 65 in speaking.
> I searched over the net for the feedback but didnot find much.
> Please suggest it would be a worthfull or not.
> Did anyone tried for rescore


Dear Gurucharan,

On my second attempt i was 1 point short of 65, i went through almost all the forums and websites available in google. Many suggestions was there not to go for rescore. BUt due to my desire to get 65 i went with rescore. I applied for a rescore calling their customer care which cost me almost 25-50 AED for the call and i paid almost 450 AED from the rescore.

I got my result same day nite at 8.30 after 5-6 hours with no change. Rescoring may not change your score. Rescoring can be done only in two sections one is speaking.My advice is if you are not concerned for cost go for it. But since there is nowhere written that score wont change, but also no information of a score change by 100s of people here.

Its upto you, if would have again came across your situation i will add up another 500 AED and sit for the exam.

Below one mail i received from PTE

----------------------------------------------
Dear Test Taker,

We would like to get in contact with you regarding your request to have your PTE Academic test rescored. Your score has been reviewed, and as a result of this process there has not been a change to your score.

Please note that you may take PTE Academic as many times as you like. The only restrictions are that you must wait five days after your previous appointment and you must have received your scores. Institutions will not have access to your scores unless you assign them access via Pearson Language Tests. If you do not wish to report your January 3, 2016 score do not assign it via Pearson Language Tests to any schools. Your schools will only be able to see the scores that you assign to them.

If you have any questions, please contact Pearson Customer Service in your region at:

AMERICAS:
E-mail: [email protected]
Telephone (toll-free): 1-800-901-0229 (7 a.m. to 7 p.m. Central Time)
Telephone: 1-952-681-3872 (7 a.m. to 7 p.m. Central Time)
Fax: 651-389-0507

ASIA PACIFIC:
E-mail: [email protected]
Telephone: 6038319 1086 (8:30 a.m. to 6 p.m. AEST)

EUROPE/MIDDLE EAST/AFRICA:
E-mail: [email protected]
Telephone: +44 (0) 161 855 7431 (8 a.m. to 6 p.m. UK Time; 9 a.m. to 7 p.m. CET)
Fax: +44 (0)161 855 7020
_____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## sam123456789

Hello All,

Thanks all of you who suggested me for PTE-A and shared PTE material. I found that very helpful. One more question I have, Please answer me asap because I have short time for everything. I was planning for Dubai to give PTE attempt but going to Saudia arabia will be more convenient for me. So please advice me that I can appear for test while on "Umrah Visa". Saudia govt will allow me to sit for an exam when i will be on "Umrah visa".

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hm56

Can someone update the essay topic list. What topics appeared in the latest exams.


----------



## dreamsanj

tanzimtipu said:


> Hi, I tried to use tcyonline. Is it available in US and India only? I really wanted to use their service. Any suggestion? Thanks a lot


I have tried them. they are useless. dont waste your time.

If you want real time experience then book with silver kit or gold kit from PTE it self. its bit costly but worth the effort.

all said and done, there are 11 test in the books (4 in kenny, 4 in Mcmillan and 3 in the practice test). they would be more than enough. Please revisit many pages in this forum. there are good gems hidden. dont worry about the page numbers. just visit pages and you will be amazed with knowledge that has been shared.

you can achieve your score with available resource than wasting your money.


----------



## tanzimtipu

dreamsanj said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I tried to use tcyonline. Is it available in US and India only? I really wanted to use their service. Any suggestion? Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried them. they are useless. dont waste your time.
> 
> If you want real time experience then book with silver kit or gold kit from PTE it self. its bit costly but worth the effort.
> 
> all said and done, there are 11 test in the books (4 in kenny, 4 in Mcmillan and 3 in the practice test). they would be more than enough. Please revisit many pages in this forum. there are good gems hidden. dont worry about the page numbers. just visit pages and you will be amazed with knowledge that has been shared.
> 
> you can achieve your score with available resource than wasting your money.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bro. I'm obviously going to buy the gold preparation kit. I just wanted to go through all the practice materials available. I will do what you've suggested. Thanks a lot


----------



## dreamsanj

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my results from my previous sitting, can any one give feedback based on the below scores where i should be improving.
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 57
> Speaking 71
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 54
> Oral Fluency	65
> Pronunciation	66
> Spelling 21
> Vocabulary	79
> Written Discou	63



Well I cant agree with the saying that spellings cost you your marks. I have worst spelling score than you. I have 14. but my writing is 72. there has to be different thing.

for start, did you panic. if yes, then your recording would have taken with lot of mumbling sounds in the Describe image and retell lecture. If computer s/w cant understand what you spoke, it will deduce that you did not hear the content or read the image properly. having impact on the both the scores.

For your reading. did you finish in time? were you found wanting for more time and skipped last questions. If Yes then you will have to work on time management. I use 2 min per question. This works out if you have killing reading speed. I am a constant reader of novels and blogs. you should cultivate that so that your grammar, collocations. idioms fall in place. this is most important for the Fill in the blanks and in single answer or multiple answer , often the answer is hidden in the synonyms. so you need to brush up that.
for listening. did you miss the last dictations. if yes, they have hurt your listening and writing collectively. you need to be quick enough to make a lot of notes. how comfortable are you with english accent. The day I decide to move to OZ, I stopped watching native language programs and painfully shifted to english content. But the effort paid off with my last two listening scores in PTE at 75. (IELTS 8.5 and band 9)
work on your weekness. understand them and have tactics. or else you will hurt yourself.

make yourself sword. its pain to become one, but once you are one, you are unconquerable


----------



## mike445566

Hi friends

I have started preparation for PTE exam. What is the best way to practice writing and speaking. I went through few practice sets on tcyonline but my score was really bad. Whether I should buy test from tcyonline or PTE sample tests. Please suggest me I am really confused from where to start.

Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Mike, 
look back on my post and you have your answer


----------



## mike445566

tanzimtipu said:


> Thanks Bro. I'm obviously going to buy the gold preparation kit. I just wanted to go through all the practice materials available. I will do what you've suggested. Thanks a lot


Hi 

Where can I find practice sets


----------



## tanzimtipu

mike445566 said:


> tanzimtipu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro. I'm obviously going to buy the gold preparation kit. I just wanted to go through all the practice materials available. I will do what you've suggested. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Where can I find practice sets
Click to expand...

Everything you need for PTE preparation is here https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing . I'm yet to start my preparation but as per seniors, gold participation kit is a must.


----------



## jesiu

Has anybody used this for preparation MyEnglishLab PTE Academic ??


----------



## jakurati

mike445566 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have started preparation for PTE exam. What is the best way to practice writing and speaking. I went through few practice sets on tcyonline but my score was really bad. Whether I should buy test from tcyonline or PTE sample tests. Please suggest me I am really confused from where to start.
> 
> Thanks



You might want to buy PTE official book for preparation. Its very clear to point and I got 69+ just by referring the book for 3-4 days.


----------



## tanzimtipu

I have just taken tcyonline free tests. My friendly advice is never think of buying it. Their marking system is worst and doesn't make any sense.


----------



## John Page

mike445566 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have started preparation for PTE exam. What is the best way to practice writing and speaking. I went through few practice sets on tcyonline but my score was really bad. Whether I should buy test from tcyonline or PTE sample tests. Please suggest me I am really confused from where to start.
> 
> Thanks


You can probably visit our website where we have put toghether all PTE resources


----------



## makapaka

jesiu said:


> Has anybody used this for preparation MyEnglishLab PTE Academic ??


I tried but don't know how


----------



## makapaka

mike445566 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have started preparation for PTE exam. What is the best way to practice writing and speaking. I went through few practice sets on tcyonline but my score was really bad. Whether I should buy test from tcyonline or PTE sample tests. Please suggest me I am really confused from where to start.
> 
> Thanks


The same is here.
Did u attempt all module from tcyonline?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

trinkasharma said:


> I told you the truth. But I guess that was something you did not want to hear.


Yeah, I guess i am trying to find minute details ...

Do you guys recheck all the writings you do in PTE, specially dictation sections ?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

dreamsanj said:


> Well I cant agree with the saying that spellings cost you your marks. I have worst spelling score than you. I have 14. but my writing is 72. there has to be different thing.
> 
> for start, did you panic. if yes, then your recording would have taken with lot of mumbling sounds in the Describe image and retell lecture. If computer s/w cant understand what you spoke, it will deduce that you did not hear the content or read the image properly. having impact on the both the scores.
> 
> For your reading. did you finish in time? were you found wanting for more time and skipped last questions. If Yes then you will have to work on time management. I use 2 min per question. This works out if you have killing reading speed. I am a constant reader of novels and blogs. you should cultivate that so that your grammar, collocations. idioms fall in place. this is most important for the Fill in the blanks and in single answer or multiple answer , often the answer is hidden in the synonyms. so you need to brush up that.
> for listening. did you miss the last dictations. if yes, they have hurt your listening and writing collectively. you need to be quick enough to make a lot of notes. how comfortable are you with english accent. The day I decide to move to OZ, I stopped watching native language programs and painfully shifted to english content. But the effort paid off with my last two listening scores in PTE at 75. (IELTS 8.5 and band 9)
> work on your weekness. understand them and have tactics. or else you will hurt yourself.
> 
> make yourself sword. its pain to become one, but once you are one, you are unconquerable


Thanks a lot for analyzing my situation deeply. Yeah i am trying to put up a plan to address my weak points. Any plan or way you suggest for me to look for ?


----------



## Nick Spatula

Alright guys, it is time for me to share my experience.

I did my first IELTS last March in order to have my qualification assessed and, with not much preparation, I scored S/W/R/L - 7/6.5/9/7.5. 

After I received the assessement of my qualification I started a 2 month private english class, focusing particularly on the writing, hoping to reach band 8 in every single IELTS module. I did that because I needed 20 extra points for the 189 visa.

I sat for the exam the 12th of December and my score was S/W/R/L - 7/5.5/7.5/8

So you can easily understand why two days ago I did PTE test instead. My results are as follow: 

Listening 74
Speaking 80
Reading 76
Writing 75

Grammar 79
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 72
Spelling 67
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

So, yes...I failed again, but as you can see mark for writing is way better in PTE, and overall the others module are around 7.5 band compared to IELTS.

In conclusion, I suggest PTE over IELTS.

Next test around mid March.

Nick


----------



## sesocam

Hi guys ,
I just finished my exam in Sydney Pte professional centre yesterday for the first attempt.
I tried IELTS 3 years ago about 3 times .All what i can say there is no comparison PTE is much more easier . I have not received my results yet but i was very happy about reading ,listening and writing. I will update you guys with my results . I checked the website it shows results TAKEN and when i click view score a message appears asking me to wait for an email then i can check it .
Finally i can say more than 70 percent of the exam repeated . Written & speaking even parts from reading are exactly the same from pte offline test .


----------



## sam123456789

sesocam said:


> Hi guys ,
> I just finished my exam in Sydney Pte professional centre yesterday for the first attempt.
> I tried IELTS 3 years ago about 3 times .All what i can say there is no comparison PTE is much more easier . I have not received my results yet but i was very happy about reading ,listening and writing. I will update you guys with my results . I checked the website it shows results TAKEN and when i click view score a message appears asking me to wait for an email then i can check it .
> Finally i can say more than 70 percent of the exam repeated . Written & speaking even parts from reading are exactly the same from pte offline test .


Have you received your result?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi guys i went from pakistan to dubai just to attempt pte, did good and got 80+, someone just told me that dibp only accepts pte given in australian test centre i am so stressed out is that true please someone tell me


----------



## trinkasharma

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys i went from pakistan to dubai just to attempt pte, did good and got 80+, someone just told me that dibp only accepts pte given in australian test centre i am so stressed out is that true please someone tell me


So we have to at least visit Australia to attempt this exam?

Does Australia even have the number of centres to accommodate half a million people per year?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

trinkasharma said:


> So we have to at least visit Australia to attempt this exam?
> 
> Does Australia even have the number of centres to accommodate half a million people per year?


please tell me is that true or not im stressing out here for god's sake


----------



## eminemkh

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys i went from pakistan to dubai just to attempt pte, did good and got 80+, someone just told me that dibp only accepts pte given in australian test centre i am so stressed out is that true please someone tell me


Simply not true


----------



## Tinkerbell1

eminemkh said:


> Simply not true


Thanks mate, are u sure about this?


----------



## eminemkh

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks mate, are u sure about this?


I don't have a proof, but in October 2015 my friend gained superior english proficiency from PTE academic examination in Hong Kong and received her EOI within a week (190). It would be ridiculous if they make computerized test regional restricted.

Anyone can stop taking PTE academic if they are in doubt and I am very happy to hear that. Do not ask me for evidence or criticize my claim.

Thanks.


----------



## sam123456789

*PTE material*



aburaheel said:


> Dear Sam,
> 
> Get the materials from the below two links and all the best.
> 
> For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1


Please tell me that except this material, I need to buy golden kit by PTE official site or this material will be enough for preparation for 65+ each target?


----------



## sm8764

Tinkerbell1 said:


> please tell me is that true or not im stressing out here for god's sake


It is not true ... i have also attempted pte in dubai. Dont worry.


----------



## sridharv86

sam123456789 said:


> Please tell me that except this material, I need to buy golden kit by PTE official site or this material will be enough for preparation for 65+ each target?


I would strongly advice you to buy the gold kit. How much ever prep you make offline, ultimately you need to have that validated against PTE's scoring algorithm once atleast before attempting the real test.


----------



## sam123456789

sridharv86 said:


> I would strongly advice you to buy the gold kit. How much ever prep you make offline, ultimately you need to have that validated against PTE's scoring algorithm once atleast before attempting the real test.


Thank you.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Hi all, 

Does anyone know which of these PTE test centers has better reputation?	

- University Of Southern Queensland, Toowoomba, QLD, Australia
- Navitas English Test Centre- Brisbane, Brisbane, QLD, Australia
- Griffith University, Southport, QLD, Australia

Any input is welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## phz

Hi Everyone 

I really need your help, I used to hang around this thread before but I took a break from here after I received my second PTE test score, when I only scored 53 in speaking. I struggled to understand the reason why, especially when I have always been very confident with my speaking. 

I took my score to a English tutor. After getting to know me and my English level he told me he doesn't think he could help me much. He also commented , after listening to my performance on some of the speaking questions , that my pronunciation was perfect. 

So I took another test on 10th Feb in a different center. The result was the same. My speaking this time was even lower, at 52... 

Everyone who has ever talked to me, or know me personally is shocked to learn my score. I'm someone who's often mistaken by others as an Aussie-born Chinese... If I meet people in casual occasions and don't introduce myself to them as Chinese, they would just assume that I was born and raised in Australia. 

My last two test scores show similar patten. I am consistently getting above 80 in reading and writing, with high score in grammar, vocabulary and written discourse. My speaking scores were low, and very low pronunciation and oral fluency. My listening scores were just above 75 and below 79. 

My guess is that my low speaking score and listening score are related. I am very confident with my listening, probably more so than for my speaking. Because there are several sections in speaking that contribute to listening, these are the sections that I think affected both of my speaking and listening. They are : retell lectures, repeat sentence, answer short question. 

Ironically, I did practice mock test B on 28th January, and despite getting below 80 in reading and writing, my listening was 81, speaking was 89. 

So the pattern of my speaking test was - 73 - 53 - 89 - 52. Me personally feels no real difference for my performance in any of these tests. I speak the same tone of voice, same speed, pretty much the same way I've been speaking for the last 6 years. 

I am desperate for help as I only have another week to get over 79 in PTE in order to secure an invitation before my visa runs out. Anyone has any suggestions as to what I should do please comment. Thank you so much for everyone here.


----------



## inquel112

phz said:


> So the pattern of my speaking test was - 73 - 53 - 89 - 52.


excluding mock, they are 73 - 53 - 52 oh wow..
can you recall any difference between the first and the last two?

I can only imagine the placing of microphone could make that drastic score change.

I myself am frustrated at 60 - 34. For the first one all others were 84 and over. 2nd one others were around 70. Tried customer service filing incident report and they only check the technicality of the scoring which pretty much checks if there's no error in it so no luck there


----------



## phz

inquel112 said:


> excluding mock, they are 73 - 53 - 52 oh wow..
> can you recall any difference between the first and the last two?
> 
> I can only imagine the placing of microphone could make that drastic score change.
> 
> I myself am frustrated at 60 - 34. For the first one all others were 84 and over. 2nd one others were around 70. Tried customer service filing incident report and they only check the technicality of the scoring which pretty much checks if there's no error in it so no luck there


I feel like I'm just depending on luck on this test, because there are no explanation for the scores. I'm just chasing ghosts trying to figuring out what I did wrong


----------



## phz

inquel112 said:


> excluding mock, they are 73 - 53 - 52 oh wow..
> can you recall any difference between the first and the last two?
> 
> I can only imagine the placing of microphone could make that drastic score change.
> 
> I myself am frustrated at 60 - 34. For the first one all others were 84 and over. 2nd one others were around 70. Tried customer service filing incident report and they only check the technicality of the scoring which pretty much checks if there's no error in it so no luck there


I can see that you also have high scores in other sections. 

What do you mean by the position of the mic? Where do you keep your mic during your past tests?


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> Everyone who has ever talked to me, or know me personally is shocked to learn my score. I'm someone who's often mistaken by others as an Aussie-born Chinese... If I meet people in casual occasions and don't introduce myself to them as Chinese, they would just assume that I was born and raised in Australia.


Could this be the problem? I am not sure if PTE understands Australian Pronunciation that well. 

Also this is a question to others:

Does PTE mark your speaking differently if you state your mother tongue differently?


----------



## jesiu

Hey guys,

I have a question if I'm sending my report through my pte account to some institution (actually to asses my degree) if I take second test and I score less that is require by certain institution will old report be available for them or new one?

Cheers


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> Could this be the problem? I am not sure if PTE understands Australian Pronunciation that well.
> 
> Also this is a question to others:
> 
> Does PTE mark your speaking differently if you state your mother tongue differently?


Australian English, just like British English and American English, is a type of native English.


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> Australian English, just like British English and American English, is a type of native English.


I know. I lived in New Zealand for 8 years. It still took me four attempts to get a 79 in speaking.


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> I know. I lived in New Zealand for 8 years. It still took me four attempts to get a 79 in speaking.


Can you share your experience? What do you think I should do in my next test? I really only have one more chance before my visa expires ...


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> I know. I lived in New Zealand for 8 years. It still took me four attempts to get a 79 in speaking.


Do anyone here has any idea regarding the position of the microphone and how that would influence speaking score? 

Has anyone noticed 'breathing' being recorded by your microphone during the test? 

At home my microphone does not record any of my breathing. At the test center, yes. Their mics are very sensitive. At the test center, the mic comes to the front of my mouth, under my nose. At home , my mic comes to the left side of my mouth. And this seems to be the only clue I can find. May I comment, that if this can cause such irregular fluctuation in someone's score, how much credibility does this test have ? 

Otherwise, same pronunciation, same fluency , same speed.... plus, I use alot less ummm ahhhh in my speech now compared with when I first started with PTE. I can read graphs much quicker compared with before, and manage my time in speaking much better than before. 

Please if anyone has any clue in regards to the mic at the test centers, what's the best position for the mic, and how to stop breathing being recorded .... Please comment.


----------



## tanzimtipu

Anyone from Malaysia here? I'm having hard time finding official practice books for PTE? Ordering from online is too expensive and takes long time to ship. Any help? Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> Can you share your experience? What do you think I should do in my next test? I really only have one more chance before my visa expires ...


First you should apply for a new visa.

I kept the mic below my lip to ward off plosive sounds. BTW my score is not that great. I got 80 on the 4th attempt.


----------



## tushar007

even aussizz group also provides 10% off on PTE vouchers. go on their website to get it.


----------



## tushar007

no, 15% discount is no longer available but only 10%. 

there is this agent called Aussizz Group is providing online voucher buying facilities which we can use for 10% off vouchers code.

i tried it before with my credit card and its really simple and straight forward. search aussizz pte voucher or check out their website.

hope this helps


----------



## tushar007

is it really like that ? 

i bought pte voucher code from aussizz group and recently appeared for it. 

hopefully i will get my required score.


----------



## tanzimtipu

tushar007 said:


> is it really like that ?
> 
> i bought pte voucher code from aussizz group and recently appeared for it.
> 
> hopefully i will get my required score.


Hi, when are you going to take the test? May I know where are you from?


----------



## chalita

phz said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I really need your help, I used to hang around this thread before but I took a break from here after I received my second PTE test score, when I only scored 53 in speaking. I struggled to understand the reason why, especially when I have always been very confident with my speaking.
> 
> I took my score to a English tutor. After getting to know me and my English level he told me he doesn't think he could help me much. He also commented , after listening to my performance on some of the speaking questions , that my pronunciation was perfect.
> 
> So I took another test on 10th Feb in a different center. The result was the same. My speaking this time was even lower, at 52...
> 
> Everyone who has ever talked to me, or know me personally is shocked to learn my score. I'm someone who's often mistaken by others as an Aussie-born Chinese... If I meet people in casual occasions and don't introduce myself to them as Chinese, they would just assume that I was born and raised in Australia.
> 
> My last two test scores show similar patten. I am consistently getting above 80 in reading and writing, with high score in grammar, vocabulary and written discourse. My speaking scores were low, and very low pronunciation and oral fluency. My listening scores were just above 75 and below 79.
> 
> My guess is that my low speaking score and listening score are related. I am very confident with my listening, probably more so than for my speaking. Because there are several sections in speaking that contribute to listening, these are the sections that I think affected both of my speaking and listening. They are : retell lectures, repeat sentence, answer short question.
> 
> Ironically, I did practice mock test B on 28th January, and despite getting below 80 in reading and writing, my listening was 81, speaking was 89.
> 
> So the pattern of my speaking test was - 73 - 53 - 89 - 52. Me personally feels no real difference for my performance in any of these tests. I speak the same tone of voice, same speed, pretty much the same way I've been speaking for the last 6 years.
> 
> I am desperate for help as I only have another week to get over 79 in PTE in order to secure an invitation before my visa runs out. Anyone has any suggestions as to what I should do please comment. Thank you so much for everyone here.



What about if in the real tests you got different images which you didn't practice well. In my test I got 2 maps which I didn't practice at all, and one of the maps was about the entire world with a lot of info, and I think that affected my score. Now the strange thing is that your mock test is totally different.
The only thing I could think of is try to see if in your next text the room is too noisy. You can complain before leaving the test room and I have heard some have get some rescoring for free from that and see if your score changed.

Good luck


----------



## Kasia89

phz said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I really need your help, I used to hang around this thread before but I took a break from here after I received my second PTE test score, when I only scored 53 in speaking. I struggled to understand the reason why, especially when I have always been very confident with my speaking.
> 
> I took my score to a English tutor. After getting to know me and my English level he told me he doesn't think he could help me much. He also commented , after listening to my performance on some of the speaking questions , that my pronunciation was perfect.
> 
> So I took another test on 10th Feb in a different center. The result was the same. My speaking this time was even lower, at 52...
> 
> Everyone who has ever talked to me, or know me personally is shocked to learn my score. I'm someone who's often mistaken by others as an Aussie-born Chinese... If I meet people in casual occasions and don't introduce myself to them as Chinese, they would just assume that I was born and raised in Australia.
> 
> My last two test scores show similar patten. I am consistently getting above 80 in reading and writing, with high score in grammar, vocabulary and written discourse. My speaking scores were low, and very low pronunciation and oral fluency. My listening scores were just above 75 and below 79.
> 
> My guess is that my low speaking score and listening score are related. I am very confident with my listening, probably more so than for my speaking. Because there are several sections in speaking that contribute to listening, these are the sections that I think affected both of my speaking and listening. They are : retell lectures, repeat sentence, answer short question.
> 
> Ironically, I did practice mock test B on 28th January, and despite getting below 80 in reading and writing, my listening was 81, speaking was 89.
> 
> So the pattern of my speaking test was - 73 - 53 - 89 - 52. Me personally feels no real difference for my performance in any of these tests. I speak the same tone of voice, same speed, pretty much the same way I've been speaking for the last 6 years.
> 
> I am desperate for help as I only have another week to get over 79 in PTE in order to secure an invitation before my visa runs out. Anyone has any suggestions as to what I should do please comment. Thank you so much for everyone here.


Dear, first of all I have to say I do really feel your pain - as you can see, I am struggling with speaking as well.
After 4 failed attempts, with last 3 being only 1-2 points short, I have now taken an extra time and effort, before the next test coming on Tuesday, to analyse this section of the test thoroughly. I am pretty sure you did the same, but let me share my findings with you, maybe there is sth you can benefit from.

Generally, my conclusion is: speaking in PTE is not as much about your language skills (of course they are important, though, don't get me wrong) as *it is about the right strategy*.

Why do I think so?

Well, I have been following this thread for a while and have seen people posting their scores, including enabling skills results. My breakdown in the last attempt when I got 78 for speaking was 78 oral fluency and 79 pronunciation. I saw people here getting a better overall score in speaking with lower enabling skills... So what is wrong? I assume *the content matters*.

So, what I did for my speaking practice was to develop a pattern that I strictly follow while describing graphs and re-telling lectures. You might be right that your listening and speaking scores are co-related, and re-tell lecture section might be of importance here.

My strategy is as follows:

For Describe Image:
1. Introduction: say what the graph shows, try to paraphrase the title if you can find the synonyms easily, if not just read the title and say the period of time presented on the graph (if applicable)
2. Detail 1 - highest value / sth that draws your attention straight away looking at the graph
3. Detail 2 - lowest value / another important information
4. Conclusion - always try to summarise the graph, make sure you leave the last 10 seconds for that last part, in my opinion it is really important as it shows you understood what you were talking about

For re-tell lecture:
1. Topic of the lecture
2. Main point + supporting example: remember that with as short as 40s, you shouldn't be too lengthy and detailed in what you are saying! This was my main issue.
3. Conclusion / Summary / General feeling of the lecturer's attitude towards the topic - also here, leave at least 10 seconds to wrap it up, I think this is a really important part in this section as well. 

It is really important that you understand the idea of the lecture, so just focus on listening mainly - get the general point of what has been spoken, it will make it so much easier to re-tell if you really understand what the lecture was about! Ask yourself: ok, so what did I learn out of it?

I developed those strategies with my private tutor, who said that my main problem is being too detailed - I see and want to express more than the time allows me, so it usually happened that I ran out of time before being able to include all these points. Also, seeing the time running, I couldn't pull it together, panicked and got stuck a lot.
Once I incepted the above patterns in my mind, I am able to complete the whole task smoothly, within the time given and also, it is now much easier for me to gather my thoughts quickly in such a short preparation time.
It does really work for me!

In addition to the above strategy, I recommend you to:
- practice as much as possible; I know you probably do and you are just as sick of it as I am, but trust me, the more you do it the easier it gets
- for re-tell lecture, as there are not so many official materials available (in Macmillan and Kenny altogether there are only 24 lectures), you can just search for TED Talks on YT - find short ones and follow the pattern!
- *notes taking skills* - really important!!! Use abbreviations, arrows to show trends, don't write whole sentences but just words that stuck out to you, so you can explain the idea around them. Make sure what you write is understandable to you, so that you don't get stuck trying to understand what you have written. Use the 10 seconds before mic goes off to organise your notes, maybe sth you have written down is irrelevant - cross it out so that it doesn't distract you!
Also for describe image, try to very briefly write down the two details you will describe and STICK TO IT - only two is absolutely enough to cover the given time, if you try to say too much you will get lost, stumble, and fail to finish the task in time... Happened to me usually :/

Okay, I hope this will be of some use to you and all other followers on this thread!
Keep your fingers crossed for me, please...
My doomsday coming soon 

Best of luck!!


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> First you should apply for a new visa.
> 
> I kept the mic below my lip to ward off plosive sounds. BTW my score is not that great. I got 80 on the 4th attempt.


I don't really have much of an option for a new visa ... 

So below your lip ? I always had my mic right in front of my lip. I would have like to have it slightly to the side but couldn't get it to do that somehow ... maybe plosive sounds is the reason why I got such low score? 70 I can understand, maybe I performed badly ... but 50 is simply not possible for me ... 

I went crazy and did some research on google about how to position a headset mic. Most result suggest to put the mic slightly to the side of your mouth to avoid air hitting the mic when it comes out the mouth and nose when you speak and breath. But some also say that for noise cancelling mic you should have it right in front of your mouth, almost touching you lips... 

NEVER thought this would affect a test score so much. 

80 is pretty good to me , all I need is 79.


----------



## pras07

As per my understanding speaking only matters with your fluency and pronunciation. See how I improved my speaking from 56 to directly 86. You just need to be fluent and make sure even if you are speaking off to the topic just be fluent and clear. Content matters but not very much. You can always relate your contents with something and speak, speak and speak.


----------



## pangasa.s

phz said:


> I don't really have much of an option for a new visa ...
> 
> So below your lip ? I always had my mic right in front of my lip. I would have like to have it slightly to the side but couldn't get it to do that somehow ... maybe plosive sounds is the reason why I got such low score? 70 I can understand, maybe I performed badly ... but 50 is simply not possible for me ...
> 
> I went crazy and did some research on google about how to position a headset mic. Most result suggest to put the mic slightly to the side of your mouth to avoid air hitting the mic when it comes out the mouth and nose when you speak and breath. But some also say that for noise cancelling mic you should have it right in front of your mouth, almost touching you lips...
> 
> NEVER thought this would affect a test score so much.
> 
> 80 is pretty good to me , all I need is 79.


Yup even i kept mine to the side at a comfortable position. Not close to my lips at all. However, i did the mic test about 4 to 5 times to get the proper recording and to get the optimum setting i had to move it further away from my lips. While testing the mic you may even try breathing heavily just to ensure the mic is not catching onto any of those. 

You are correct about placing noise cancelling mics very neat to the lips but as far as i know it is applicable only to professional grad mics used by musicians and all. The dedicated mics basically, not to this one. 

Btw, i scored 90 in speaking so i think the way i adjusted the mic was correct if not perfect.


----------



## phz

chalita said:


> What about if in the real tests you got different images which you didn't practice well. In my test I got 2 maps which I didn't practice at all, and one of the maps was about the entire world with a lot of info, and I think that affected my score. Now the strange thing is that your mock test is totally different.
> The only thing I could think of is try to see if in your next text the room is too noisy. You can complain before leaving the test room and I have heard some have get some rescoring for free from that and see if your score changed.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for replying ! 

The thing is I don't feel any difference of my performance, at least not that much between my mock test and any other tests that could result in a difference of more than 30 points... I would have to literally have a loss my ability to speak overnight to be able to drop that much. In every single of the test I perform pretty much the same, I guess except for my first test, which I thought I performed the worst out of all. I encountered some graphs I didn't understand. This led me to practise more, alot more before my following tests. Up till today I've practised a total of 109 images ( from googleing) that covers all sorts of graphs, maps , flowcharts ... you name it. Plus I've finished three practice books, PTE test plus, McMillian test builder, and a CD with three practice test on it. 

I think I might have got the same map in a test before. When there's alot of information presented it's actually easier, because you'll have more to say. Just use the 25 minutes to pick what you think is most important features and talk about them. 

I noticed in the test I can really concentrate on my tasks and ignore noise from other test takers ... My first test, I was disturbed a little. But the following times, I was very focused. Because all I wanted is to do my absolute best, which I did, in both the second and third time. Everytime after I walked out of the test centre, I always thought I did my best, things went well, and I should get it this time....


----------



## phz

pangasa.s said:


> Yup even i kept mine to the side at a comfortable position. Not close to my lips at all. However, i did the mic test about 4 to 5 times to get the proper recording and to get the optimum setting i had to move it further away from my lips. While testing the mic you may even try breathing heavily just to ensure the mic is not catching onto any of those.
> 
> You are correct about placing noise cancelling mics very neat to the lips but as far as i know it is applicable only to professional grad mics used by musicians and all. The dedicated mics basically, not to this one.
> 
> Btw, i scored 90 in speaking so I think the way I adjusted the mic was correct if not perfect.


Thank you so much for the insight ! 

Can you move the mic to the side ? The headsets used in test centers has long boom that sits right in front of my mouth. I adjusted it several times in my first test because I don't like it sitting in front of my mouth, but couldn't move it sideways ... maybe I'll need the help of test center's staff next time. 

I think I will do what you suggest and adjust it to the side next time !


----------



## pangasa.s

phz said:


> Thank you so much for the insight !
> 
> Can you move the mic to the side ? The headsets used in test centers has long boom that sits right in front of my mouth. I adjusted it several times in my first test because I don't like it sitting in front of my mouth, but couldn't move it sideways ... maybe I'll need the help of test center's staff next time.
> 
> I think I will do what you suggest and adjust it to the side next time !


I am not sure if the pearson guys provide same headsets everywhere or not, but the one that i got had its mic on the side itself, as it is was not bent or curved towards the lips and it could be just moved upwards or downwards. Next time please ask the staff and they might even replace your headset.


----------



## pangasa.s

phz said:


> Thank you so much for the insight !
> 
> Can you move the mic to the side ? The headsets used in test centers has long boom that sits right in front of my mouth. I adjusted it several times in my first test because I don't like it sitting in front of my mouth, but couldn't move it sideways ... maybe I'll need the help of test center's staff next time.
> 
> I think I will do what you suggest and adjust it to the side next time !


And this might seem like a silly or stupid suggestion but i have noticed a not of people, not specifically in exam, use the headphones other way around. That is left ear cup on the right and vice versa. That makes the mic stick into your lips as well. Pretty sure you would have checked the correct orientation but just throwing it out. Maybe someone else might find it helpful.


----------



## phz

Kasia89 said:


> Dear, first of all I have to say I do really feel your pain - as you can see, I am struggling with speaking as well.
> After 4 failed attempts, with last 3 being only 1-2 points short, I have now taken an extra time and effort, before the next test coming on Tuesday, to analyse this section of the test thoroughly. I am pretty sure you did the same, but let me share my findings with you, maybe there is sth you can benefit from.
> 
> Generally, my conclusion is: speaking in PTE is not as much about your language skills (of course they are important, though, don't get me wrong) as *it is about the right strategy*.
> 
> Why do I think so?
> 
> Well, I have been following this thread for a while and have seen people posting their scores, including enabling skills results. My breakdown in the last attempt when I got 78 for speaking was 78 oral fluency and 79 pronunciation. I saw people here getting a better overall score in speaking with lower enabling skills... So what is wrong? I assume *the content matters*.
> 
> So, what I did for my speaking practice was to develop a pattern that I strictly follow while describing graphs and re-telling lectures. You might be right that your listening and speaking scores are co-related, and re-tell lecture section might be of importance here.
> 
> My strategy is as follows:
> 
> For Describe Image:
> 1. Introduction: say what the graph shows, try to paraphrase the title if you can find the synonyms easily, if not just read the title and say the period of time presented on the graph (if applicable)
> 2. Detail 1 - highest value / sth that draws your attention straight away looking at the graph
> 3. Detail 2 - lowest value / another important information
> 4. Conclusion - always try to summarise the graph, make sure you leave the last 10 seconds for that last part, in my opinion it is really important as it shows you understood what you were talking about
> 
> For re-tell lecture:
> 1. Topic of the lecture
> 2. Main point + supporting example: remember that with as short as 40s, you shouldn't be too lengthy and detailed in what you are saying! This was my main issue.
> 3. Conclusion / Summary / General feeling of the lecturer's attitude towards the topic - also here, leave at least 10 seconds to wrap it up, I think this is a really important part in this section as well.
> 
> It is really important that you understand the idea of the lecture, so just focus on listening mainly - get the general point of what has been spoken, it will make it so much easier to re-tell if you really understand what the lecture was about! Ask yourself: ok, so what did I learn out of it?
> 
> I developed those strategies with my private tutor, who said that my main problem is being too detailed - I see and want to express more than the time allows me, so it usually happened that I ran out of time before being able to include all these points. Also, seeing the time running, I couldn't pull it together, panicked and got stuck a lot.
> Once I incepted the above patterns in my mind, I am able to complete the whole task smoothly, within the time given and also, it is now much easier for me to gather my thoughts quickly in such a short preparation time.
> It does really work for me!
> 
> In addition to the above strategy, I recommend you to:
> - practice as much as possible; I know you probably do and you are just as sick of it as I am, but trust me, the more you do it the easier it gets
> - for re-tell lecture, as there are not so many official materials available (in Macmillan and Kenny altogether there are only 24 lectures), you can just search for TED Talks on YT - find short ones and follow the pattern!
> - *notes taking skills* - really important!!! Use abbreviations, arrows to show trends, don't write whole sentences but just words that stuck out to you, so you can explain the idea around them. Make sure what you write is understandable to you, so that you don't get stuck trying to understand what you have written. Use the 10 seconds before mic goes off to organise your notes, maybe sth you have written down is irrelevant - cross it out so that it doesn't distract you!
> Also for describe image, try to very briefly write down the two details you will describe and STICK TO IT - only two is absolutely enough to cover the given time, if you try to say too much you will get lost, stumble, and fail to finish the task in time... Happened to me usually :/
> 
> Okay, I hope this will be of some use to you and all other followers on this thread!
> Keep your fingers crossed for me, please...
> My doomsday coming soon
> 
> Best of luck!!


Thank you for your detailed reply and sharing your strategy ! 

I do the same with describe image as you, just stick to a pattern that I always use. My problem with graphs was that I am not a good graphs'reader. Which is why I focused on practising reading graphs quickly so I can be more confident about what I'm saying. For retell lectures, I'm always a good listener and a good note taker - I developed that when I was studying for interpreting. 

Out of the three times, my worse performance was actually my first test, because I didn't understand at least one graph and didn't really get the point of one of the retell lectures. 109 images and 3 books later, I am more familiar with the speaking patterns and feeling more confident about my test performance, and it dropped lower than I could comprehend... 

Your score looks more consistent than mine. For me I think the score I got for my fist test reflected to my actual performance and my level of English. Second and third time something else was at play there - my tutors ( yes I went to see several tutors) asked me to arrange a re-score because they could't' believe it. But after some research I gave up on the idea of re-score. Now that my speaking is 52 yet again, I showed it to one of my tutors and he was shocked, like literally screamed at me on the phone " 52 again ????? that's not possible !!! " and asked me to go for a re-score again. 

Do you mind sharing where you place your mic during the test ? - silly questions I know, blaming technology for the low score. But if you've ever spoken to me or hear me speaking, you would know exactly why I am so frustrated.


----------



## phz

pras07 said:


> As per my understanding speaking only matters with your fluency and pronunciation. See how I improved my speaking from 56 to directly 86. You just need to be fluent and make sure even if you are speaking off to the topic just be fluent and clear. Content matters but not very much. You can always relate your contents with something and speak, speak and speak.


Many people have commented that content don't matter that much. I think so myself - it matters to an extent but pronunciation and fluency matter more. 

Here is the thing - fluency and pronunciation has never been a problem for me for my entire years of speaking English. Now I'm getting 50s and 40s score in oral fluency and pronunciation . This is why this situation is so frustrating.


----------



## phz

pangasa.s said:


> I am not sure if the pearson guys provide same headsets everywhere or not, but the one that i got had its mic on the side itself, as it is was not bent or curved towards the lips and it could be just moved upwards or downwards. Next time please ask the staff and they might even replace your headset.


Which test centre did you go to ?

My last three tests were in Melbourne. I've heard that all centres provide the same type of headsets. Mine for the last three times look pretty much the same, but not identical. All three times, the mic piece comes right in front of my mouth, not to the side of my mouth. First two test in the same centre, my mic could be moved upwards or downwards, and could only be bent a little bit to either curve it towards the lips or away from the lips. Third time I changed test centre, and the staff told us the mic can be bend in a more flexible way. 

I will definitely ask the staff to help me with the mic next time! I don't know why I haven't done it before - I just assumed that if it works for everyone else it would work for me.


----------



## phz

pras07 said:


> As per my understanding speaking only matters with your fluency and pronunciation. See how I improved my speaking from 56 to directly 86. You just need to be fluent and make sure even if you are speaking off to the topic just be fluent and clear. Content matters but not very much. You can always relate your contents with something and speak, speak and speak.


ALso, are you able to share where you position your mic in speaking ?


----------



## chalita

phz said:


> Which test centre did you go to ?
> 
> My last three tests were in Melbourne. I've heard that all centres provide the same type of headsets. Mine for the last three times look pretty much the same, but not identical. All three times, the mic piece comes right in front of my mouth, not to the side of my mouth. First two test in the same centre, my mic could be moved upwards or downwards, and could only be bent a little bit to either curve it towards the lips or away from the lips. Third time I changed test centre, and the staff told us the mic can be bend in a more flexible way.
> 
> I will definitely ask the staff to help me with the mic next time! I don't know why I haven't done it before - I just assumed that if it works for everyone else it would work for me.


Another excuse I've heard from teachers when I was studying for my PTE is that if you speak too low, your speaking score is going to be bad. That's why I think many students when they are in the actual exam speak very loud and disturb the rest. My teacher told me that I should open one part of the earphone to hear my voice and then knows if I was yelling or speaking too low.


----------



## phz

chalita said:


> Another excuse I've heard from teachers when I was studying for my PTE is that if you speak too low, your speaking score is going to be bad. That's why I think many students when they are in the actual exam speak very loud and disturb the rest. My teacher told me that I should open one part of the earphone to hear my voice and then knows if I was yelling or speaking too low.


So you mean doing this when testing the mic ? 

After my first test, I thought I was speaking too low. So second time I tried to speak louder. I got a warning from a staff member. After my second result I was told maybe the reason I got a bad score is that I speak too loud. So third time I kept my voice at a normal level. Result is still bad ... I feel I'm just doing trial - error experiment ...


----------



## pangasa.s

phz said:


> Which test centre did you go to ?
> 
> My last three tests were in Melbourne. I've heard that all centres provide the same type of headsets. Mine for the last three times look pretty much the same, but not identical. All three times, the mic piece comes right in front of my mouth, not to the side of my mouth. First two test in the same centre, my mic could be moved upwards or downwards, and could only be bent a little bit to either curve it towards the lips or away from the lips. Third time I changed test centre, and the staff told us the mic can be bend in a more flexible way.
> 
> I will definitely ask the staff to help me with the mic next time! I don't know why I haven't done it before - I just assumed that if it works for everyone else it would work for me.


I took the exam here in New Delhi, India. Yup, ask them for sure.


----------



## guruchauhan

Dear friends,

If anyone have the softcopy of PTE ACADEMIC EXPERT B1 & B2 book. Kindly help and share the link.


----------



## sam123456789

guruchauhan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> If anyone have the softcopy of PTE ACADEMIC EXPERT B1 & B2 book. Kindly help and share the link.



http://ptecracker.blogspot.in/


You can find books in this folder:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view?pli=1


----------



## Shantha_asiri

sm8764 said:


> It is not true ... i have also attempted pte in dubai. Dont worry.


Hi,

I can see you have submitted two EOIs, Is this because of you got higher PTE marks later after submitting the first EOI ? Can anyone do like this or is it for specific conditions ?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

phz said:


> Do anyone here has any idea regarding the position of the microphone and how that would influence speaking score?
> 
> Has anyone noticed 'breathing' being recorded by your microphone during the test?
> 
> At home my microphone does not record any of my breathing. At the test center, yes. Their mics are very sensitive. At the test center, the mic comes to the front of my mouth, under my nose. At home , my mic comes to the left side of my mouth. And this seems to be the only clue I can find. May I comment, that if this can cause such irregular fluctuation in someone's score, how much credibility does this test have ?
> 
> Otherwise, same pronunciation, same fluency , same speed.... plus, I use alot less ummm ahhhh in my speech now compared with when I first started with PTE. I can read graphs much quicker compared with before, and manage my time in speaking much better than before.
> 
> Please if anyone has any clue in regards to the mic at the test centers, what's the best position for the mic, and how to stop breathing being recorded .... Please comment.


When sit for the exam there is a option to test your mic and listen to your recording, if this is clear and no unwanted noises then you are fine. Did you guys do this ?


----------



## phz

Shantha_asiri said:


> When sit for the exam there is a option to test your mic and listen to your recording, if this is clear and no unwanted noises then you are fine. Did you guys do this ?


Someone suggested that I should try to read a long sentence while testing mic instead of just saying ' testing testing '. 

I have always just said ' testing testing one two three' during testing. So while this sounds fine, reading a whole sentence will expose any potential problems.


----------



## daniel8564

Hi all,

Recently I tried PTE mock test A and these are my results, my target is 65 in each module but I lack in all of section. I will appreciate if you help me how can I improve my scores. Thanks.

Listening 55
Reading 42
Speaking 43
Writing 58

Enabling Skills

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 23
Pronunciation 22
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 49
Written Discourse 79


----------



## phz

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can see you have submitted two EOIs, Is this because of you got higher PTE marks later after submitting the first EOI ? Can anyone do like this or is it for specific conditions ?


I have submitted two EOIs too. One for independent 189, one for NSW state sponsored 190.

If you have a higher PTE mark, you can update the information on your EOIs so they reflect your updated points. This will not create a new EOI.


----------



## tanzimtipu

Hi, need to know if buying "EXPERT PTE ACADEMIC COURSEBOOK B2 with myenglishlab " is worth it. Did anybody is it? Any review?


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> Someone suggested that I should try to read a long sentence while testing mic instead of just saying ' testing testing '.
> 
> I have always just said ' testing testing one two three' during testing. So while this sounds fine, reading a whole sentence will expose any potential problems.


BTW this time I took like 2 minutes for this testing 123 routine. My last score was 77 and I had missed a very simple question (One word questions).

I wanted to practice all the possible graphs and pay attention to each question in the exam. That week was extra busy at work so I could not practice anything. My first score was 72 which slipped down to 68 when I tried to speak like Ryan Higgins (giving pause after each word). I did not want to reappear so I tested my mic for two minutes.


----------



## inquel112

Putting mic way away from the mouth didn't work - only a small boost in S up to 66 while again, all others over 80 = (

Giving IELTS a go as PTE might just be more expensive to crack although I find PTE writing part super easy.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

chalita said:


> Hi parthvi,
> I am not an expert in writing but I would said these comments to you. Hope they help.
> 
> First, the positives, I think your vocabulary is good. I can't say anything about spelling, I'm guessing your check your spelling before post. Otherwise is excellent.
> 
> You need to put a little bit more of attention in prepositions and constructing sentences. For example: the invention of, computers are the most important invention or computers are one of the most, are a very important, etc
> If you use ing or infinitive in one sentence you need to keep the same form. Ex, to play, to watch, to listening etc.
> if you use comparative you need to keep comparative: ex easier, faster and more reliable.
> Don't forget apostrophes: people's life.
> If you use superlatives you need to use the word "the" before. ex; the greatest
> 
> Your intro sound strange: I believe you should delete the word "how"
> it is evident that human life has changed(maybe improved) significantly. Also I find it too long.
> 
> Lastly, I don't know if this is a grammatical error but you used first of all, and then you used secondly. I would use Firstly instead. When I use first of all, after I use furthermore or in addition, also and so on.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Cheers



One more thing i noticed is that this looks to me a discussion essay but your response looks like a argument essay. I am not sure in PTE whether this is a issue. In discussion essay you will not write your opinion in the introduction, you dive your opinion in the conclusion paragraph.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

inquel112 said:


> excluding mock, they are 73 - 53 - 52 oh wow..
> can you recall any difference between the first and the last two?
> 
> I can only imagine the placing of microphone could make that drastic score change.
> 
> I myself am frustrated at 60 - 34. For the first one all others were 84 and over. 2nd one others were around 70. Tried customer service filing incident report and they only check the technicality of the scoring which pretty much checks if there's no error in it so no luck there


Suggestion, did any of you tried how your computer voice recognition recognize your voice.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

trinkasharma said:


> Could this be the problem? I am not sure if PTE understands Australian Pronunciation that well.
> 
> Also this is a question to others:
> 
> Does PTE mark your speaking differently if you state your mother tongue differently?


This is also a good thing to check on ....... also try how your computer recognize your voice.


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> BTW this time I took like 2 minutes for this testing 123 routine. My last score was 77 and I had missed a very simple question (One word questions).
> 
> I wanted to practice all the possible graphs and pay attention to each question in the exam. That week was extra busy at work so I could not practice anything. My first score was 72 which slipped down to 68 when I tried to speak like Ryan Higgins (giving pause after each word). I did not want to reappear so I tested my mic for two minutes.


When is your next test ?


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> When is your next test ?


No more tests for me. I got 79+ in all portions. I am still visiting this forum for my spouse.


----------



## phz

Shantha_asiri said:


> Suggestion, did any of you tried how your computer voice recognition recognize your voice.


I have used a chorme app for dictation 

With my mic at home, it recognise at least 90% of what I say. Same mic I used when I took mock test B and got 89 in speaking.


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> No more tests for me. I got 79+ in all portions. I am still visiting this forum for my spouse.


Ohh so you mean when you took few minutes to test your mic that was when you got 79+ in speaking ?

good job mate ! What do you think about the distortion of voice due to positioning of mic ? Do you think it matters or not really ?


----------



## daniel8564

daniel8564 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently I tried PTE mock test A and these are my results, my target is 65 in each module but I lack in all of section. I will appreciate if you help me how can I improve my scores. Thanks.
> 
> Listening 55
> Reading 42
> Speaking 43
> Writing 58
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 23
> Pronunciation 22
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 49
> Written Discourse 79


Please give me your feedback that with these marks, can I get 65 in each section. I feel disappointed.


----------



## trinkasharma

phz said:


> Ohh so you mean when you took few minutes to test your mic that was when you got 79+ in speaking ?


Yes. I ended up getting an 80. If my mic was slightly less in a worse position, I could have ended with a 77 like last time.

BTW have you read MaxNgo's posts? He is Vietnamese and got 90/90/90/90 across all bands in his later attempts. His tips may help you.


----------



## phz

Shantha_asiri said:


> This is also a good thing to check on ....... also try how your computer recognize your voice.


I don't think it matters - people from the same country can have different accents. I can't image this being a thing, making people's speaking based on where they're from rather than their actual performance.


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> Yes. I ended up getting an 80. If my mic was slightly less in a worse position, I could have ended with a 77 like last time.
> 
> BTW have you read MaxNgo's posts? He is Vietnamese and got 90/90/90/90 across all bands in his later attempts. His tips may help you.


Yes I have, earlier last month just after my first test. I talked to him too. His tip did help me alot, especially on how to start with practise describe image. Thank you for your recommendation tho !


----------



## phz

trinkasharma said:


> Yes. I ended up getting an 80. If my mic was slightly less in a worse position, I could have ended with a 77 like last time.
> 
> BTW have you read MaxNgo's posts? He is Vietnamese and got 90/90/90/90 across all bands in his later attempts. His tips may help you.


My friend suggests me to get staff member at the test centre to help me with the position of mic, which I will definitely do next time.


----------



## dreamsanj

daniel8564 said:


> Please give me your feedback that with these marks, can I get 65 in each section. I feel disappointed.


Daniel,

Firstly you have to work on your grammar, you visit englishleap website and you can start from basic. you can do this even on youtube.

PTE test is not mountaineering task. Its about knowing the pattern, applying the right strategies and getting the desired scores. Please visit many pages in this forum. Many have given good tips. If you feel that's boring job, then good luck with your preparations.

I for one, researched atleast 400 pages in the group. skipped congratulations. marked the questions, relentlessly applied the same strategies mentioned in the forum. Heaps of practices and got my score. I have trained few on the same strategies and even they have got the score. I have not invented them, hence dont charge anything for them. But I am sure if anyone is smart enough to go through 400 pages here will find that there is wealth of information here and you can score more marks that you expected.


----------



## daniel8564

dreamsanj said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Firstly you have to work on your grammar, you visit englishleap website and you can start from basic. you can do this even on youtube.
> 
> PTE test is not mountaineering task. Its about knowing the pattern, applying the right strategies and getting the desired scores. Please visit many pages in this forum. Many have given good tips. If you feel that's boring job, then good luck with your preparations.
> 
> I for one, researched atleast 400 pages in the group. skipped congratulations. marked the questions, relentlessly applied the same strategies mentioned in the forum. Heaps of practices and got my score. I have trained few on the same strategies and even they have got the score. I have not invented them, hence dont charge anything for them. But I am sure if anyone is smart enough to go through 400 pages here will find that there is wealth of information here and you can score more marks that you expected.


Thank you for your comment. I wrote Ietls academic in Australia and got 7.5 R 7.5 L 6W and 7S. These results really shocked me. Hope that I can improve my marks.


----------



## lc2015

Hey guys

This forum has been extremely helpful so thank you guys for posting tips and valuable resources.

I attempted PTE for the second time and I can’t seem to obtain a high score for Speaking… It seems that my oral fluency and pronunciation are bad but I thought I spoke relatively well both times, especially for the Read Aloud part. I paused whenever there were commas and full stops, and tried to read the whole paragraph fluently. I struggled a bit for Describe image, as I was often cut off at the 40 sec mark.
Describe image is the hardest part for me in the entire exam, but I am very surprised that my oral fluency and pronunciation marks are so low… Any advice for improvement?

Here are my previous scores:

L/R/W/S (IELTS)
8.5/9.0/7.0/8.0
8.5/7.0/8.5/7.5
8.0/8.0/7.5/8.5 (+ unsuccessful remark)

L/R/S/W (PTE)
1st attempt
83/74/51/90
Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 40
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

2nd attempt
86/77/54/90
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 45
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Attentionseeker

A lot of people have asked me for some advice on PTE. I will just focus on speaking section as this is the section most people stuggle with. 

First I will start with general tips. When you are speaking, make sure you talk with confidence. Do not yell at the mic. But you have to maintain a stable tone. Do not mumble. Adjust your mic properly. Do not worry too much about the content. I will say this again, DO NOT WORRY TOO MUCH ABOUT THE CONTENT. Focus on fluency and the stable tone of your voice. 

Read aloud should be easy. If you make a mistake, just do not panic and spoil the rest of sentence. Read it loud and confidently. 

Make sure you start repeat sentence within 3 seconds when the recording start. The mic will be muted if you wait for 3 seconds and then talk. You will get zero marks for this sentence. Make sure you do not mess up the small sentences. You have a margin to miss a word or two in long sentences. Make sure you read marking guide. I used to write down the first alphabet of each word on my notebook and just repeat it. Everybody has different style, maybe this can work for you too. 

In describe image, do not worry about the content. As long as you can explain few trends about the figure, you're good. Talk confidently and fluently. Do not mumble or pause for long. In my test, all my describe images were around 35seconds. Never crossed the 40 seconds mark as I talk fast and do not pause. 

With retell lecture, improve your note taking ability of lecture. Write down important names, dates and words that are repeated. Just pick the major points and say it fluently. 

If you miss couple of short answers. Do not worry about it. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## phz

lc2015 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful so thank you guys for posting tips and valuable resources.
> 
> I attempted PTE for the second time and I can’t seem to obtain a high score for Speaking… It seems that my oral fluency and pronunciation are bad but I thought I spoke relatively well both times, especially for the Read Aloud part. I paused whenever there were commas and full stops, and tried to read the whole paragraph fluently. I struggled a bit for Describe image, as I was often cut off at the 40 sec mark.
> Describe image is the hardest part for me in the entire exam, but I am very surprised that my oral fluency and pronunciation marks are so low… Any advice for improvement?
> 
> Here are my previous scores:
> 
> L/R/W/S (IELTS)
> 8.5/9.0/7.0/8.0
> 8.5/7.0/8.5/7.5
> 8.0/8.0/7.5/8.5 (+ unsuccessful remark)
> 
> L/R/S/W (PTE)
> 1st attempt
> 83/74/51/90
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 40
> Pronunciation 47
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 2nd attempt
> 86/77/54/90
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 45
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you are very confident with your speaking , maybe you should also look into where you place your mic. 

For describe image, only talk about couple of features and move on. Try to practise as many of each type of graphs as possible. Keep trying to find new graphs from google image, and practise them as if you're doing the exam.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Finally break the ice got 7 in each module of Ielts and that was my first attempt as well.

Lets come to rip-off PTE

Total attempts 6::

First 5 attempts consistent got 64 in reading whereas i was getting 90 in speaking and listening for couple of times. Finally on 6th attempt they gave me 64 in writing where i was scoring 70+ easily in every attempt. 

Note::

I try for re-check which is totally rip-off where they will send u an auto genrated Email and thats it.

Dont even bealive that u r just short with 1 marks may be i can get next time, this is all pre planned to make u attach for paying again and again.

The interesting fact is that every single applicant is attempting PTE twice a month and in some cases thrice a month, by doing simple calculations we can guess the profit is in billions.


----------



## phz

Rab nawaz said:


> Finally break the ice got 7 in each module of Ielts and that was my first attempt as well.
> 
> Lets come to rip-off PTE
> 
> Total attempts 6::
> 
> First 5 attempts consistent got 64 in reading whereas i was getting 90 in speaking and listening for couple of times. Finally on 6th attempt they gave me 64 in writing where i was scoring 70+ easily in every attempt.
> 
> Note::
> 
> I try for re-check which is totally rip-off where they will send u an auto genrated Email and thats it.
> 
> Dont even bealive that u r just short with 1 marks may be i can get next time, this is all pre planned to make u attach for paying again and again.
> 
> The interesting fact is that every single applicant is attempting PTE twice a month and in some cases thrice a month, by doing simple calculations we can guess the profit is in billions.



May I ask you, where do you place your mic during speaking section?


----------



## Rab nawaz

There is nothing wrong with mic dude come on its computer even smarter than humans. I wont care abt adjusting mic, you can keep close or lil far from your's lips it doenst matter. If u still bealive adjusting mic can changes the score u r living in dreams.


----------



## phz

Rab nawaz said:


> There is nothing wrong with mic dude come on its computer even smarter than humans. I wont care abt adjusting mic, you can keep close or lil far from your's lips it doenst matter. If u still bealive adjusting mic can changes the score u r living in dreams.


I do very much. The ability a computer can understand you highly depend on the quality of the recording. Even the best voice recognition software Dragon out there can not accurately dictate a bad quality recording with plosive sounds and heavy air blow. 

I am very confident with my speaking, so I do believe this is the issue. 

Sorry to hear about your experience, but that's not the reason to discourage others. 

Thanks for replying anyway.


----------



## Rab nawaz

phz said:


> I do very much. The ability a computer can understand you highly depend on the quality of the recording. Even the best voice recognition software Dragon out there can not accurately dictate a bad quality recording with plosive sounds and heavy air blow.
> 
> I am very confident with my speaking, so I do believe this is the issue.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience, but that's not the reason to discourage others.
> 
> Thanks for replying anyway.


First of all you have to accept the harsh reality sometime. Second, i tried my voice on chrome and siri as well both cant recognize more than 70% but i always got 80+ in speaking and last 2 time 90-90. Lets talk about PTE mic, this seems very funny to me when someone reckon by placing mic the score will be changed. There is a hell of difference between Pte mic and home devices in fact PTE mic is very sensitive and good quality recorder so by placing anywhere with small gap from mouth will give u the same results.


----------



## phz

Rab nawaz said:


> First of all you have to accept the harsh reality sometime. Second, i tried my voice on chrome and siri as well both cant recognize more than 70% but i always got 80+ in speaking and last 2 time 90-90. Lets talk about PTE mic, this seems very funny to me when someone reckon by placing mic the score will be changed. There is a hell of difference between Pte mic and home devices in fact PTE mic is very sensitive and good quality recorder so by placing anywhere with small gap from mouth will give u the same results.


The Chorme app/website can recognise 90% of what I say at home. With the mic I use at home, which I purchased for 10 dollars. 

I have done IELTS at least 10 times in a time span of 8 years, back in 2008, my IELTS score for speaking was 8, the the lowest speaking score i've ever got for IELTS speaking, was 7.5. 

The reality I live in, you don't even know me. So let's put that aside, I am confident with my English speaking with enough evidence to prove in every aspects of my life. 

You don't have to believe that mic makes a difference. 

But it's not funny.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Thats what am trying to explain there is nothing wrong with your's skills, one of my friend having excellent accent,fluency and accuracy in speaking but he cant score even 65 in PTE. Last time we had attempt the exam at the same time and i explained him my own strategies for speaking. In this test i got 90 and he got 54 and his mic was perfectly placed.


----------



## Rab nawaz

phz said:


> The Chorme app/website can recognise 90% of what I say at home. With the mic I use at home, which I purchased for 10 dollars.
> 
> I have done IELTS at least 10 times in a time span of 8 years, back in 2008, my IELTS score for speaking was 8, the the lowest speaking score i've ever got for IELTS speaking, was 7.5.
> 
> The reality I live in, you don't even know me. So let's put that aside, I am confident with my English speaking with enough evidence to prove in every aspects of my life.
> 
> You don't have to believe that mic makes a difference.
> 
> But it's not funny.


I would highly recommend another test for u and wish u best of luck. Another fact is that the computer record with the same quality as the sample is played. If u think your's mic is not working or recording properly u r not supposed to start the exam let them know straight away and if urs own speaking is played and u can hear properly there is no point to say mic placing was the major issue.


----------



## phz

Rab nawaz said:


> I would highly recommend another test for u and wish u best of luck. Another fact is that the computer record with the same quality as the sample is played. If u think your's mic is not working or recording properly u r not supposed to start the exam let them know straight away and if urs own speaking is played and u can hear properly there is no point to say mic placing was the major issue.


Yes I have booked another test. 


For me, the fact that there are people out there getting 79+ in all sections means it's not impossible, or that they intentionally mark you down - If anything, IELTS is more likely to mark you down on speaking and writing because these sections are so subjective to examiners' personal view. Even so, I know people who have achieved 8 in writing. 

I'll know for sure anyway after my next test. So if it does make a difference I'll share my experience.


----------



## Rab nawaz

phz said:


> Yes I have booked another test.
> 
> 
> For me, the fact that there are people out there getting 79+ in all sections means it's not impossible, or that they intentionally mark you down - If anything, IELTS is more likely to mark you down on speaking and writing because these sections are so subjective to examiners' personal view. Even so, I know people who have achieved 8 in writing.
> 
> I'll know for sure anyway after my next test. So if it does make a difference I'll share my experience.


My best wished for u and yes 8 in each is very hard in Ielts i will agree with u. second try to change the center that makes difference for shure.


----------



## trinkasharma

pangasa.s said:


> I am not sure if the pearson guys provide same headsets everywhere or not, but the one that i got had its mic on the side itself, as it is was not bent or curved towards the lips and it could be just moved upwards or downwards. Next time please ask the staff and they might even replace your headset.


In Bangalore, both the centres provide Plantronics headphones. Chopra's provides ear plugs and Pearson provides ear muffs.


----------



## jtran09

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats what am trying to explain there is nothing wrong with your's skills, one of my friend having excellent accent,fluency and accuracy in speaking but he cant score even 65 in PTE. Last time we had attempt the exam at the same time and i explained him my own strategies for speaking. In this test i got 90 and he got 54 and his mic was perfectly placed.


May I ask what was your strategy?


----------



## VBA

phz said:


> Yes I have booked another test.
> 
> 
> For me, the fact that there are people out there getting 79+ in all sections means it's not impossible, or that they intentionally mark you down - If anything, IELTS is more likely to mark you down on speaking and writing because these sections are so subjective to examiners' personal view. Even so, I know people who have achieved 8 in writing.
> 
> I'll know for sure anyway after my next test. So if it does make a difference I'll share my experience.


Hi,
I guess you are in WA right now... Have you booked your exam in Central Institute of Technology, in Perth city?


----------



## Rab nawaz

jtran09 said:


> May I ask what was your strategy?


Click on my username and find all post by me u ill find a specific post regarding speaking strategies.


----------



## lc2015

phz said:


> I do very much. The ability a computer can understand you highly depend on the quality of the recording. Even the best voice recognition software Dragon out there can not accurately dictate a bad quality recording with plosive sounds and heavy air blow.
> 
> I am very confident with my speaking, so I do believe this is the issue.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience, but that's not the reason to discourage others.
> 
> Thanks for replying anyway.



I know what you mean... I am pretty confident with my speaking too, as I have gotten 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5 for IELTS speaking; but somehow I can't score more than 60 in PTE... I have noticed the microphone sometimes does not stop recording after 3 seconds of silence, meaning it can pick up my breathing. I'm also pretty confident with my pronunciation, which is why I'm quite confused why I got such a low mark for Pronunciation (enabling skills)...


----------



## robinv12010

*PTE speaking issue*

I am also sailing in the same boat.My PTE score was L/R/W/S-82/72/64/90.This was my 7th attempt.Every time I missed by 1 or 2 marks in Speaking.

Guys,anyone can help me in finding out my drawbacks


----------



## robinv12010

I am also sailing in the same boat.My PTE score was L/R/W/S-82/72/64/90.This was my 7th attempt.Every time I missed by 1 or 2 marks in Speaking.

Guys,anyone can help me in finding out my drawbacks.Please give your skype id.


----------



## ozpunjabi

robinv12010 said:


> I am also sailing in the same boat.My PTE score was L/R/W/S-82/72/64/90.This was my 7th attempt.Every time I missed by 1 or 2 marks in Speaking.
> 
> Guys,anyone can help me in finding out my drawbacks.Please give your skype id.


If you miss out in writing I can help you in that section.


----------



## robinv12010

*PTE speaking issue*

My score was L/R/W/S-82/72/90/64.Sorry guys typo error.I have problem in speaking.I need 65 for speaking


----------



## aburaheel

ozpunjabi said:


> If you miss out in writing I can help you in that section.


Dear Ozpunjabi,

Would you please give guide me regarding the writing section? Yesterday, I took Practice Test - A and my score was below;
L R S W = 61 55 67 57

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Can anyone give comments on below writing. I did verify the spelling.

Governments do have the right to protect citizens due to the wider community effects of once decision to smoke.

It is believed that smoking tobacco is a health hazard to all who smoke and other people in numerous ways. It is proven from various researches that root cause of various health conditions is related smoking tobacco. Due to the fact that this issue has various angles people believe that governments have significant role to play, some believe that it is up to the individual to realize repercussions of their own decisions of smoking. This is proven by discussing the above points in that order.
On one hand, Smoking can be controlled in various ways; Governments can impose various measures to cut down the smoking. For example imposing heavy taxing on tobacco products and importing embargoes on tobacco products. As a result in heavy cost on tobacco products hence average people will face difficult to spend money to buy these products for their consumption of day today need. Thus, many believe that Government should act on the control of tobacco products by which people will be discourage to smoke due to the high cost.
Second, some believe that it is individual responsibility to decide whether to smoke or not to smoke. An idea that supports this is that there are enough information that individual can decide to smoke or not, in addition now a days people are educated to understand the consequences of the smoking. It is believed that sufficient information and the knowledge is there with people to take decisions whether to smoke or not. 
For reasons related to who should control the smoking can be a detailed discussions and it has various aspects. It is clear that rather than Governments taking harsh decisions to control smoking which may have other effects, to maintain quality of life and it is Individual responsibility to take action on smoking. Hence I believe it is individual who should decide to control smoking.


----------



## Revt

I have given scored test A twice and B once. I am not getting a 65+ score in speaking. I did hmm umm only few times. What could be the reason of getting low score in speaking?


----------



## Revt

I would write it this way :

It is believed that tobacco smoking is a health hazard to the individual and people around in numerous ways.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Revt said:


> I would write it this way :
> 
> It is believed that tobacco smoking is a health hazard to the individual and people around in numerous ways.


Could you give some reasons why do you think it should be this way ? will be helpful to others as well and to me.


----------



## Xaha2425

*12th Feb in Helsinki*

Hi there.

Just came back from my examination trip.

I got L78/R64/S55/W76 with 90 in Written Disc/Vocab, 79 in Spelling, 61 in Pronunciation and 41 and 49 for Fluency and Grammar.

A bit disappointed and frustrated for Speakng part, because pre-test showed stable 68-72 points for it.
And reality showed that it is not so easy to crack into.

However it was a nice experience, with 13 different peoples in an open office.
And I'll try to retake it in a month.


----------



## ArchV

Xaha2425 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Just came back from my examination trip.
> 
> I got L78/R64/S55/W76 with 90 in Written Disc/Vocab, 79 in Spelling, 61 in Pronunciation and 41 and 49 for Fluency and Grammar.
> 
> A bit disappointed and frustrated for Speakng part, because pre-test showed stable 68-72 points for it.
> And reality showed that it is not so easy to crack into.
> 
> However it was a nice experience, with 13 different peoples in an open office.
> And I'll try to retake it in a month.


Chin up and you'll make it next time. Work on your speaking, try to be as fluent as possible. As many have already pointed out, fluency accounts for a large chunk of your score.

Can you tell us what essay topic did you get?

Thank you!


----------



## Xaha2425

*ArchV*, 

They were not as unique as i thought, i had already seen them in this topic before.

1) It is assumed that all children must learn foreign language at primary school. What are the pros and cons? To what extent do you agree?

2) Humanity now suffers from global warming effect. Who is responsible for that? Government, industrial companies or individuals? To what extent do you agree?


----------



## stas007

lc2015 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful so thank you guys for posting tips and valuable resources.
> 
> I attempted PTE for the second time and I can’t seem to obtain a high score for Speaking… It seems that my oral fluency and pronunciation are bad but I thought I spoke relatively well both times, especially for the Read Aloud part. I paused whenever there were commas and full stops, and tried to read the whole paragraph fluently. I struggled a bit for Describe image, as I was often cut off at the 40 sec mark.
> Describe image is the hardest part for me in the entire exam, but I am very surprised that my oral fluency and pronunciation marks are so low… Any advice for improvement?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Very strange. You have good IELTS scores, which should normally translate into 90s in PTE. One possible explanation can be the format of the exam. You are probably not used to it. Speaking face to face is different than speaking to a PC. Another guess is that you lose track of time, which is super critical in PTE. Always keep an eye on the time. My tactics to achieve 90s was the following:

1) I bought the mock up tests. Got evaluated by their system. Focused on areas where I had difficulties. Speaking was one of them. Not because my speaking is bad, but because, as you did, I had struggles with describing images in 40sec and also repeating text.

2) I practiced with Macmillan book too. You can find it on the web. I was recording my answers and listening to them. I've been quite critical about myself. Whenever I was not satisfied with my answers I tried again and again and again. I checked a few youtube videos related to describe graphs like this one: youtube.com/watch?v=N1uAImH4GwA

3) During the exam I didn't speak too quickly (as some try to do). I used a normal tempo. Tried to pronounce clearly every word. It gives time to your brain to prepare next words in your mind and avoid situations when you rush into answering and then pause for 1-2 sec thinking about the right continuation.

If you fail again (though I think you won't), consider contesting your score. Maybe the software doesn't perceive the French accent or something like that.

Don't despair, you are more than capable of nailing the test.

Good luck!


----------



## trinkasharma

Shantha_asiri said:


> Can anyone give comments on below writing. I did verify the spelling.
> 
> Governments do have the right to protect citizens due to the wider community effects of once decision to smoke.
> 
> It is believed that smoking tobacco is a health hazard to all who smoke and other people in numerous ways. It is proven from various researches that root cause of various health conditions is related smoking tobacco. Due to the fact that this issue has various angles people believe that governments have significant role to play, some believe that it is up to the individual to realize repercussions of their own decisions of smoking while others think that it is someone else's duty. This is proven by discussing the above points in that order.
> 
> On one hand, Smoking can be controlled in various ways; Governments can impose various measures to cut down the smoking. For example imposing heavy taxing on tobacco products and importing embargoes on tobacco products. As a result in heavy cost on tobacco products hence average people will face difficult to spend money to buy these products for their consumption of day today need. Thus, many believe that Government should act on the control of tobacco products by which people will be discourage to smoke due to the high cost.
> 
> On the other hand
> , some believe that it is individual responsibility to decide whether to smoke or not to smoke. An idea that supports this is that there are enough information that individual can decide to smoke or not, in addition now a days people are educated to understand the consequences of the smoking. It is believed that sufficient information and the knowledge is there with people to take decisions whether to smoke or not.
> 
> For reasons related to who should control the smoking can be a detailed discussions and it has various aspects. It is clear that rather than Governments taking harsh decisions to control smoking which may have other effects, to maintain quality of life and it is Individual responsibility to take action on smoking. Hence I believe it is individual who should decide to control smoking.


I can find some very obvious errors with this one. I have marked them in red.

If you use one hand-other hand, you are showing two opposite sides. If you are using first-second then you need to produce a supporting list.


----------



## ozpunjabi

aburaheel said:


> Dear Ozpunjabi,
> 
> Would you please give guide me regarding the writing section? Yesterday, I took Practice Test - A and my score was below;
> L R S W = 61 55 67 57
> 
> Appreciate your help.


PM me


----------



## skharoon

Did any one purchase ULTIMATE GUIDE TO THE PTE ACADEMIC book from PTEPreparation.com


----------



## aburaheel

ozpunjabi said:


> PM me



PM sent.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

trinkasharma said:


> I can find some very obvious errors with this one. I have marked them in red.
> 
> If you use one hand-other hand, you are showing two opposite sides. If you are using first-second then you need to produce a supporting list.


Thanks, for your guidance. I have incorporated your recommendations and will try not to do the same next time .

Shantha.


----------



## kpb

Hi,

I have to undertake the test for my 457 visa and I don't really have much time to prepare. I only have about 4 days now before the test. What can I do to prepare for it?

Also, the immigartion website states that "Average band score of 36, with minimum of 30 in each band" is required to be met. Would this be 36 out of 100?

Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma

kpb said:


> hi,
> 
> i have to undertake the test for my 457 visa and i don't really have much time to prepare. I only have about 4 days now before the test. What can i do to prepare for it?
> 
> Also, the immigartion website states that "average band score of 36, with minimum of 30 in each band" is required to be met. Would this be 36 out of 100?
> 
> Thanks.


36/90


----------



## loneranger

Hi guys, I am planning to apply for Aus immi. i am shaping up my mind for that as I have some time in hand until i will be formally eligible to apply. 
So i am thinking to informally start improving my English and studying PTE A books at home. and join any formal classes later, if needed

a). Can u guys please guide me. From where i should start. What is the pattern of the test i.e. sections and testing and 

b). Is PTE Academic testing available in Pakistan ?


----------



## dreamsanj

Lone ranger...

First there are different threads for these things.

Skim the past pages and you have your answer. Different threads give you different knowledge about immigration.


----------



## John Page

loneranger said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to apply for Aus immi. i am shaping up my mind for that as I have some time in hand until i will be formally eligible to apply.
> So i am thinking to informally start improving my English and studying PTE A books at home. and join any formal classes later, if needed
> 
> a). Can u guys please guide me. From where i should start. What is the pattern of the test i.e. sections and testing and
> 
> b). Is PTE Academic testing available in Pakistan ?


You can visit our website where ecourses are available for PTE Academic. These courses will help you understand the format and tips to score assured 65+ in PTE


----------



## VBA

Hi friends,

I gave my second PTE Scored test yesterday and got very disappointed. My scores of last two mock test are as follow:

Mock Test A: L-63, R- 55, S- 52, W-65 (G- 67, OF- 46, P- 44, S- 90, V- 66, WD- 47)
Mock Test B: L- 64, R- 51, *S- 39*, W- 70 (G- 82, *OF- 22, P- 10,* S- 90, V- 62, WD- 75)

I was literally crying yesterday, its only 4 days left for my exam. :Cry: 

I got just 10 in pronunciation, is that mean I have not spoken even single word correctly?
Can anyone please help me and can suggest how exactly should I improve my OF and P. 

I remember in my second test, I missed 2-3 repeat sentence thats it. In des img, I managed to speak all features and also concluded within 40 sec. But, OF and P, I cant believe.... but then sometimes I feel very demoralized that I cant improve these things in just 4 days.  
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## VBA

Revt said:


> I have given scored test A twice and B once. I am not getting a 65+ score in speaking. I did hmm umm only few times. What could be the reason of getting low score in speaking?


Hi Revt,
When you purchased the scored test A again, was all the questions exactly same?
or was it entirely different test?
Thanks


----------



## daniel8564

Hi all,
I have purchased the gold kit of PTE which includes 70 questions as sample tests and one practice test. As result of my low score in Mock test A, I am going to participate in IELTS and do not need this kit anymore. Anyone interested just let me know so I will give him/her my username and password with a less price than the PTE website. 

Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I gave my second PTE Scored test yesterday and got very disappointed. My scores of last two mock test are as follow:
> 
> Mock Test A: L-63, R- 55, S- 52, W-65 (G- 67, OF- 46, P- 44, S- 90, V- 66, WD- 47)
> Mock Test B: L- 64, R- 51, *S- 39*, W- 70 (G- 82, *OF- 22, P- 10,* S- 90, V- 62, WD- 75)
> 
> I was literally crying yesterday, its only 4 days left for my exam. :Cry:
> 
> I got just 10 in pronunciation, is that mean I have not spoken even single word correctly?
> Can anyone please help me and can suggest how exactly should I improve my OF and P.
> 
> I remember in my second test, I missed 2-3 repeat sentence thats it. In des img, I managed to speak all features and also concluded within 40 sec. But, OF and P, I cant believe.... but then sometimes I feel very demoralized that I cant improve these things in just 4 days.
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Did you use a mic for the practice test? If you're using speakers, it won't understand what you're saying.


----------



## VBA

Attentionseeker said:


> Did you use a mic for the practice test? If you're using speakers, it won't understand what you're saying.


Actually, I used my iPhone earphones in both the tests. :confused2:
But there is really a significant difference, in particular, OF and P..... So can it be a technical issue?? 
And yes, another difference which observed is that I wanted to take the second test quite calmly, so I never pressed next button after finishing speaking, like in repeat sentence or read aloud or give short answer... because it automatically stopped recording after 3 seconds of pause. Then I took around few seconds more to click next. I thought this way I can prepare myself for next ques as for this ques I've already given my answer. 
Do you think computer is taking that as not fluent.??  
But still this cant be the reason for just 10 in Pronunciation. 
O God


----------



## Attentionseeker

VBA said:


> Actually, I used my iPhone earphones in both the tests. :confused2:
> But there is really a significant difference, in particular, OF and P..... So can it be a technical issue??
> And yes, another difference which observed is that I wanted to take the second test quite calmly, so I never pressed next button after finishing speaking, like in repeat sentence or read aloud or give short answer... because it automatically stopped recording after 3 seconds of pause. Then I took around few seconds more to click next. I thought this way I can prepare myself for next ques as for this ques I've already given my answer.
> Do you think computer is taking that as not fluent.??
> But still this cant be the reason for just 10 in Pronunciation.
> O God


In my practice test, for speaking I had 33 pronunciation. And I was using my iMac speakers. In actual test, with headphones, my pronunciation was 90. So always use headphones for this practice tests you attempt at home. There is a reason you get headphone at exam centre.


----------



## VBA

Attentionseeker said:


> In my practice test, for speaking I had 33 pronunciation. And I was using my iMac speakers. In actual test, with headphones, my pronunciation was 90. So always use headphones for this practice tests you attempt at home. There is a reason you get headphone at exam centre.


Oooo that seems like I can achieve better scores in real exam with continues practice 
I understand that it was a techno problem with speaking. Thanks for letting me know. 
I'm glad that I discussed it here, otherwise I would have been blaming my destiny 😋
Thank you .. Now I will practice these 4 days with positive mind and will use proper headset


----------



## kpb

trinkasharma said:


> 36/90


thank you for your reply.

when i see people post that they obtained these scores for example, L R S W = 61 55 67 57, this means it's pretty good?


----------



## trinkasharma

kpb said:


> thank you for your reply.
> 
> when i see people post that they obtained these scores for example, L R S W = 61 55 67 57, this means it's pretty good?


Cannot say. My first score was 90/90/90/72(S) . It may look very good but it was not enough for me.


----------



## kpb

trinkasharma said:


> Cannot say. My first score was 90/90/90/72(S) . It may look very good but it was not enough for me.


can i say that's good enough for the 457 visa?


----------



## trinkasharma

kpb said:


> can i say that's good enough for the 457 visa?


For PTE test applicants an average band score of 36, with a minimum score of 30 in each band, is accepted.


----------



## ee_sajib

daniel8564 said:


> Hi all,
> I have purchased the gold kit of PTE which includes 70 questions as sample tests and one practice test. As result of my low score in Mock test A, I am going to participate in IELTS and do not need this kit anymore. Anyone interested just let me know so I will give him/her my username and password with a less price than the PTE website.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Daniel,
I am interested to take your kits. How many days its validity remains...? pls send your user n pass...


----------



## ee_sajib

robinv12010 said:


> I am also sailing in the same boat.My PTE score was L/R/W/S-82/72/64/90.This was my 7th attempt.Every time I missed by 1 or 2 marks in Speaking.
> 
> Guys,anyone can help me in finding out my drawbacks


You may challenge your speaking score for rechecking..


----------



## sultan_azam

kpb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to undertake the test for my 457 visa and I don't really have much time to prepare. I only have about 4 days now before the test. What can I do to prepare for it?
> 
> Also, the immigartion website states that "Average band score of 36, with minimum of 30 in each band" is required to be met. Would this be 36 out of 100?
> 
> Thanks.


this will be out of 90.

with 4 days in hand, go through the PTE FREE practise test available on pearson website, complete at least 2 out of 3 test within them and u will easily score 36


----------



## Lexa111

phz said:


> The Chorme app/website can recognise 90% of what I say at home. With the mic I use at home, which I purchased for 10 dollars.
> 
> I have done IELTS at least 10 times in a time span of 8 years, back in 2008, my IELTS score for speaking was 8, the the lowest speaking score i've ever got for IELTS speaking, was 7.5.
> 
> The reality I live in, you don't even know me. So let's put that aside, I am confident with my English speaking with enough evidence to prove in every aspects of my life.
> 
> You don't have to believe that mic makes a difference.
> 
> But it's not funny.


How was your test Phz?

I am giving my test on 19th and I keep getting low scores on PTE such as 40 and 48. I lived and worked in the UK constantly speaking with my friends from there for more than 7 years. So I don't understand how can I get such a low score!


----------



## Lexa111

*Hello*



phz said:


> The Chorme app/website can recognise 90% of what I say at home. With the mic I use at home, which I purchased for 10 dollars.
> 
> I have done IELTS at least 10 times in a time span of 8 years, back in 2008, my IELTS score for speaking was 8, the the lowest speaking score i've ever got for IELTS speaking, was 7.5.
> 
> The reality I live in, you don't even know me. So let's put that aside, I am confident with my English speaking with enough evidence to prove in every aspects of my life.
> 
> You don't have to believe that mic makes a difference.
> 
> But it's not funny.


How was your test Phz?

I am giving my test on 19th and I keep getting low scores on PTE such as 40 and 48. I lived and worked in the UK constantly speaking with my friends from there for more than 7 years. So I don't understand how can I get such a low score!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

daniel8564 said:


> Hi all,
> I have purchased the gold kit of PTE which includes 70 questions as sample tests and one practice test. As result of my low score in Mock test A, I am going to participate in IELTS and do not need this kit anymore. Anyone interested just let me know so I will give him/her my username and password with a less price than the PTE website.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Daniel
I am interfere in buying your kit
Do let me know the price and mode of transaction?
You can private message me


----------



## daniel8564

Hi Yogi,

Thank you. Unfortunately I cannot PM you because the link is not active for me. Would you please send me your email address through private message, so I can communicate with you. The kit price, which involves 70 questions as sample question and one practice test (Mock Test B, I have used the Mock test A), is US$20. If you are interested please PM me with your email so I can send you my email address and you can transfer money by Paypal. Thanks


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys, 

Do you have any discount code to buy the Preparation Kits for PTE-A? And what about discounts for the exam itself?

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## AQTLM1905

Hi everyone,
It seems to me that Engineers Australia is not accepting PTE-A for their assessment. But for visa application process it does allow us to use PTE as an alternative?
Please correct me if I'm wrong: E.A just requires the minimum english proficiency while achiving EOI requires maximum to get the highest points? I'm confused of the process (or processes). Please help!!!


----------



## kpb

sultan_azam said:


> this will be out of 90.
> 
> with 4 days in hand, go through the PTE FREE practise test available on pearson website, complete at least 2 out of 3 test within them and u will easily score 36


thanks. i am a little worried about the writing sections, describing image, and summarizing lectures.

do you have any tips?


----------



## tikki2282

Hi All, is there any discount code for the exam? Request you to please share if any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## guruchauhan

Hi friends,

Anybody have the soft copy of PTE ACADEMIC EXPERT LEVEL B2. pls share the link as my exam is approaching very near.


----------



## manmuru

You can use PTE2015 as discount code for exam... i used it couple of weeks before and got 10% discount...



FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you have any discount code to buy the Preparation Kits for PTE-A? And what about discounts for the exam itself?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fernando


----------



## manmuru

Hi tikki2282,

yes. you can use PTE2015 as discount code for exam to avail 10% discount...



tikki2282 said:


> Hi All, is there any discount code for the exam? Request you to please share if any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## manmuru

For *writing sections* - do not use very complex sentences, avoid making spelling mistakes, keep the content relevant to the topic, follow the 3 or 4 para structure for essays with one line spacing between the paras, do not exceed the word limits, avoid grammar mistakes.. these should help you get good scores. Regarding *essay formats*, i found an interesting post in this thread and pasting the below extract from that.

1.TAKE SIDE: - if the essay ask you to take a side and share your views

Intro: 

Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that... 
I am inclined to believe that....
The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...

Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..

Conclusion: 
In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....

2.BOTH PROS AND CONS: - if the essay ask you to compare the pros and cons and ask your opinion

Intro: Blah blah blah is....
Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.

Body: On one hand, ..... For example,
On the other hand,....... As an example

In conclusion, while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......


*Describing images *- fluency and pronunciation matters a lot more than the content. While speaking make sure that your speed is normal.. it should not be too fast or too slow. Avoid using filler noise, avoid repeating words even if you pronounce it incorrectly.. this should help to improve fluency. 
Learn and use vocabulary related to describing image and describing pictures.
1. Vocabulary related to graphs. (Increase/go up/ rocket/ jump/ decline/ drop / plummet....) 

2. Vocabulary related to picture (In the foreground, in the background, in the top right hand corner, in the bottom left hand corner,....)

and practice a lot. if you go through this thread, you will find even more helpful tips. 

*Retell lecture * - Again fluency is important. So listen to the lecture carefully and make note of important names, dates, and ideas. While retelling, try to speak within time limit given, try to speak 3-4 sentences clearly. Start with the the main topic of the lecture and then try to give couple of sentences about the main idea that was spoken. if time permits, share the example of other details shared in the lecture. you do not have to repeat everything. but try to cover as much as possible with these 4 sentences. 

again there are lots of tips shared by senior members in this forum. please try to go through this thread completely if time permits..

best of luck..! 



kpb said:


> thanks. i am a little worried about the writing sections, describing image, and summarizing lectures.
> 
> do you have any tips?


----------



## Nick Spatula

Hi guys...

could any of yoy please share materials or tips for retell lecture and describe image?

Thank you 

Nick


----------



## vutla9992

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi everyone,
> It seems to me that Engineers Australia is not accepting PTE-A for their assessment. But for visa application process it does allow us to use PTE as an alternative?
> Please correct me if I'm wrong: E.A just requires the minimum english proficiency while achiving EOI requires maximum to get the highest points? I'm confused of the process (or processes). Please help!!!


Yes EA accepting only IELTS and TOFEL


----------



## sam123456789

In PTE test writing essay, there will be any word count portion? Or we will have to count our self?


----------



## dreamsanj

There is word counter Available


----------



## hm56

Just attempted my third PTE test today......I am worried about my speaking part as sound made by other test takers hampered me to concentate and attempt this section especially the repeat sentence part.


----------



## hm56

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> could any of yoy please share materials or tips for retell lecture and describe image?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nick


You can get lots of help from youtube to get the basic idea and search for various material shared in this thread.


----------



## Akhilm

Hi All,

I am struggling to clear reading section. following are my scores :

First attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/75/66
Second attempt - L/R/S/W : 65/64/69/68
Third attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/73/70

I need 65 in all categories.

Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section apart from reading any novels or books.


----------



## raseen1978

PTE normally hold on to these type of people and , I am not discouraging you but have to go much faaar, try your luck with IELTS or do PTE couple of tens of hundreds of times




Akhilm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am struggling to clear reading section. following are my scores :
> 
> First attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/75/66
> Second attempt - L/R/S/W : 65/64/69/68
> Third attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/73/70
> 
> I need 65 in all categories.
> 
> Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section apart from reading any novels or books.


----------



## raseen1978

Not discouraging you, but with pte you need to go couple of rounds, try ielts




kpb said:


> thank you for your reply.
> 
> When i see people post that they obtained these scores for example, l r s w = 61 55 67 57, this means it's pretty good?


----------



## raseen1978

You are a victim of system errors, voice processing takes a load of computer resources and playing hell with your life, go for ielts or take pte forever, suffering is from speaking, 




lexa111 said:


> how was your test phz?
> 
> I am giving my test on 19th and i keep getting low scores on pte such as 40 and 48. I lived and worked in the uk constantly speaking with my friends from there for more than 7 years. So i don't understand how can i get such a low score!


----------



## raseen1978

Fake post from people who represent pte exam centers are in this forum, you are going to be a loser in speaking at any cost, dont fall prey for these fake posts, ielts is far better than pte



loneranger said:


> hi guys, i am planning to apply for aus immi. I am shaping up my mind for that as i have some time in hand until i will be formally eligible to apply.
> So i am thinking to informally start improving my english and studying pte a books at home. And join any formal classes later, if needed
> 
> a). Can u guys please guide me. From where i should start. What is the pattern of the test i.e. Sections and testing and
> 
> b). Is pte academic testing available in pakistan ?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

hm56 said:


> Just attempted my third PTE test today......I am worried about my speaking part as sound made by other test takers hampered me to concentate and attempt this section especially the repeat sentence part.


Same happen to me ........ i am not sure what to do in this situation i should practice similar situation i guess.


----------



## chalita

stas007 said:


> Very strange. You have good IELTS scores, which should normally translate into 90s in PTE. One possible explanation can be the format of the exam. You are probably not used to it. Speaking face to face is different than speaking to a PC. Another guess is that you lose track of time, which is super critical in PTE. Always keep an eye on the time. My tactics to achieve 90s was the following:
> 
> 1) I bought the mock up tests. Got evaluated by their system. Focused on areas where I had difficulties. Speaking was one of them. Not because my speaking is bad, but because, as you did, I had struggles with describing images in 40sec and also repeating text.
> 
> 2) I practiced with Macmillan book too. You can find it on the web. I was recording my answers and listening to them. I've been quite critical about myself. Whenever I was not satisfied with my answers I tried again and again and again. I checked a few youtube videos related to describe graphs like this one: youtube.com/watch?v=N1uAImH4GwA
> 
> 3) During the exam I didn't speak too quickly (as some try to do). I used a normal tempo. Tried to pronounce clearly every word. It gives time to your brain to prepare next words in your mind and avoid situations when you rush into answering and then pause for 1-2 sec thinking about the right continuation.
> 
> If you fail again (though I think you won't), consider contesting your score. Maybe the software doesn't perceive the French accent or something like that.
> 
> Don't despair, you are more than capable of nailing the test.
> 
> Good luck!



So, I follow your advice especially in point 3, I did a mock test yesterday and my oral fluency went up from 39 to 62 and pronunciation 42 to 50. I know it is still very low, so now I need to continue practicing describe images.
The funny thing is that my teacher told me I should speak faster especially in reading aloud. What a waste of time and money 

Cheers


----------



## tchinyi

raseen1978 said:


> Not discouraging you, but with pte you need to go couple of rounds, try ielts


mate,

I thought PTE shall be "easier" compared to IELTS ?


----------



## jamis

Depends on individual abilities, can't really say what exam is easier. 
For me IELTS is easier than PTE.
Attempted PTE-A 6 times during last year and I was never able get through speaking module. So I have given it up and started taking IELTS and on my 5th IELTS attempt I was able to score 7+ for all modules recently. 

Analyze your own strengths and weaknesses and decide on the exam. 



tchinyi said:


> mate,
> 
> I thought PTE shall be "easier" compared to IELTS ?


----------



## stas007

chalita said:


> So, I follow your advice especially in point 3, I did a mock test yesterday and my oral fluency went up from 39 to 62 and pronunciation 42 to 50. I know it is still very low, so now I need to continue practicing describe images.
> The funny thing is that my teacher told me I should speak faster especially in reading aloud. What a waste of time and money
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I'm not sure speaking faster gives any points. You have 40 sec to read a paragraph and most of the time I completed that between 25-30 sec with a normal for me tempo (not fast, but not slow either). 
I assume speaking faster than 25 sec in reading aloud won't give much advantage, rather increase your chances of making a mistake in pronouncing some words. In any case you need to speak with your comfortable tempo, and you get it by practicing and recording yourself.
For read aloud you have 30 sec to prepare, use this time to silently read the text. It also prepares your voice for speaking, like if you need to cough or prepare your throat.


----------



## eminemkh

I am not sure with the speaking issue. I had 6 attempts in PTE and most of times I missed out writing. My last attempt was 3 points short in writing and other was 78+ with 84 in speaking.

For those who hate PTE, please go do a IELTS, especially the ones who only suffer from speaking. In IELTS, from my experience (2 attempts years ago), speaking can be subjective and always depends on the topic you received. My gym mate got three attempts and eventually got through in IELTS because he got "sports" in his speaking topic.

For my case, because my handwriting is one of the worst in the world (I reckon), I never get anything more than 6.5. So typing is the best for me therefore PTE.

Just my input. Thanks.


----------



## tchinyi

jamis said:


> Depends on individual abilities, can't really say what exam is easier.
> For me IELTS is easier than PTE.
> Attempted PTE-A 6 times during last year and I was never able get through speaking module. So I have given it up and started taking IELTS and on my 5th IELTS attempt I was able to score 7+ for all modules recently.
> 
> Analyze your own strengths and weaknesses and decide on the exam.


wow ! 6 times PTE and 5 times IELTS, that's a lot of $$$$$

I tried IELTS for once (without much practice and without any workshop), I manage to score L7.0 and RWS6.5... have to retake but now considering to take PTE or IELTS


----------



## Akhilm

guys, Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section apart from reading any novels or books.


----------



## jamis

Yes bro its a huge waste of money specially 6 PTE attempts, once I came to Malaysia and took the exam cz I thought there is some issue with Singapore PTE exam center. all became useless. spent around 3500 SGD for all these exams. Finally cracked IELTS. 

Compare exams before taking such a decision, go through this thread and find pros and cons. PTE reading is very difficult for me compared to IELTS whereas PTE writing is easier than that of IELTS.

I've done few mistakes during last year when it comes to taking exams, specially I've taken 2 exams within 1 month. I should have spent some time for better preparation. 



tchinyi said:


> wow ! 6 times PTE and 5 times IELTS, that's a lot of $$$$$
> 
> I tried IELTS for once (without much practice and without any workshop), I manage to score L7.0 and RWS6.5... have to retake but now considering to take PTE or IELTS


----------



## sam123456789

Please tell me PTE test registration process? It got stuck after choosing date. Thanks


----------



## Redbox

jamis said:


> Yes bro its a huge waste of money specially 6 PTE attempts, once I came to Malaysia and took the exam cz I thought there is some issue with Singapore PTE exam center. all became useless. spent around 3500 SGD for all these exams. Finally cracked IELTS.
> 
> Compare exams before taking such a decision, go through this thread and find pros and cons. PTE reading is very difficult for me compared to IELTS whereas PTE writing is easier than that of IELTS.
> 
> I've done few mistakes during last year when it comes to taking exams, specially I've taken 2 exams within 1 month. I should have spent some time for better preparation.


We're in the same situation, I had taken PTE for 6 times and never get desired score in speaking. I also had 4 IELTS last year. I was taking the exam every month. I was very disappointed with PTE so I decided to get back to IELTS.


----------



## nhatdisk

Hi guys, so which exam should I take to get that sweet 20p for immi? I've lived in Aus for 8y, last IELTS I took was mid 2013 and I got R9 L9 S7 W7. I dont have a preference for speaking to a person or PC (well, talking to a PC is a bit strange but talking to a stranger is not exactly comforting either)

Also, how come when I test my PC for the PTE practice test, it is always either "too loud" or "background noises". Heck, I didnt even hear the background noise in the playback.


----------



## jamis

I'm not alone then, yes since you also tried PTE 6 times, there should be some serious issue/weakness with both of us where we still haven't figured out or There should be something wrong with the exam itself. Also one of my PTE attempts was like 70, 72, 68 and 64 (speaking). Not sure some says PTE also became a money making scam, but no idea about that just a rumor only..

Try IELTS, also apply for re-scoring if you keep on getting 6 or 6.5 for Writing or Speaking. I was keep on getting 6.5 for my writing and on my 5th attempt I was totally fed up and applied for re-scoring, then 6.5 became 7.5. Never give up. Good luck with your exam. 



Redbox said:


> We're in the same situation, I had taken PTE for 6 times and never get desired score in speaking. I also had 4 IELTS last year. I was taking the exam every month. I was very disappointed with PTE so I decided to get back to IELTS.


----------



## romero2005

Hi all.did the exam. I m not happy. However,essay question was involment of employees on de ision making,advantages n disad.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## romero2005

jamis said:


> Depends on individual abilities, can't really say what exam is easier.
> For me IELTS is easier than PTE.
> Attempted PTE-A 6 times during last year and I was never able get through speaking module. So I have given it up and started taking IELTS and on my 5th IELTS attempt I was able to score 7+ for all modules recently.
> 
> Analyze your own strengths and weaknesses and decide on the exam.


I also think IELTS better for me

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## jamis

Yes it is obvious by looking at your signature, IELTS is much better for you than PTE, because you have some difficulties in speaking and writing modules only. But PTE, you couldn't score above 65 for any module. prepare well, take your time and try out IELTS. Don't focus on both exams at the same time, it will waste your money and time.



romero2005 said:


> I also think IELTS better for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Rajoe1307

Can anyone guide how to prepare for PTE? I need 65+ to get 10 points. Also pls share some good site for practice.


----------



## nidi

*PTE vs TOEFL*

I do not see people talking about TOEFL here. What do you think about PTE vs TOEFL?


----------



## RIDA

Going to attempt PTE soon for 79+


----------



## makapaka

RIDA said:


> Going to attempt PTE soon for 79+


Best luck
I am planning to do the same, but not confident enough


----------



## RIDA

cheers


----------



## RIDA

makapaka said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to attempt PTE soon for 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Best luck
> I am planning to do the same, but not confident enough
Click to expand...

Thanks 
Best of luck to you as well
How much you aiming?


----------



## suhaz4

Hi All,

I booked for PTE A exam in Dubai.
In my passport my given name is entered as" FIRST MIDDLE LAST" and surname is blank.

In the PTE registration Last name is mandatory which forced me to split the names and I entered my last name ( which joined in the given name field in passport.) 

When I was about enter the exam hall, the receptionist told me that your sur name is blank in passport and in their system it is there.

I argued and was no use they did not allow me to appear.

They promised me that they had many cases like this in past and managed to reschedule without any cost.

When I followed up with PTE Customer care with the incident number the test centre provided, they requested for my passport copy.

Yesterday, I got a mail from pearson mentioning, the name has been changed, the exam fee will not be given and they can reshedule the exam again with full cost.

Kindly help to sort this out.


----------



## makapaka

RIDA said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to attempt PTE soon for 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Best luck
> I am planning to do the same, but not confident enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> Best of luck to you as well
> How much you aiming?
Click to expand...

79+
Let us study together, obviously if you don't mind.


----------



## RIDA

Any reorder paragraph Tips?


----------



## RIDA

makapaka said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to attempt PTE soon for 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Best luck
> I am planning to do the same, but not confident enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> Best of luck to you as well
> How much you aiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 79+
> Let us study together, obviously if you don't mind.
Click to expand...

I won't mind but I am already done with the preparation sorry


----------



## hm56

hm56 said:


> Just attempted my third PTE test today......I am worried about my speaking part as sound made by other test takers hampered me to concentate and attempt this section especially the repeat sentence part.


My worst fear came true guys. As my latest score is LRSW 84 81 78 86. Now can you suggest should I go for revaluation for it or not. As during the test I was distracted by sound of fellow test takers but I did not reported it to my test administrator.


----------



## RIDA

hm56 said:


> hm56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just attempted my third PTE test today......I am worried about my speaking part as sound made by other test takers hampered me to concentate and attempt this section especially the repeat sentence part.
> 
> 
> 
> My worst fear came true guys. As my latest score is LRSW 84 81 78 86. Now can you suggest should I go for revaluation for it or not. As during the test I was distracted by sound of fellow test takers but I did not reported it to my test administrator.
Click to expand...

Ohh bad luck but you should go for the recheck 
Have you got the result on th same day?


----------



## makapaka

Hi Rida
Thank you 
Hope u will get ur desire score very soon.


----------



## Prathameshmb

*Confused and Less on Confidence*

Hi All,

This is my first post in the thread or rather in the forum.

As i am writing this reply, i just finished my all practice tests from Pearson Official Guide to PTE-A. Just bought Gold Preparation Kit too. I am really frightened and loosing my confidence. I am aiming to earn 20 points. 

But feel myself less confident in giving the exam. I have my exam on 20th Feb.

Any last minute pointers would be of great help and high appreciation.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Prathamesh


----------



## hm56

RIDA said:


> Ohh bad luck but you should go for the recheck
> Have you got the result on th same day?


No I received them after 48 hrs.

Well should I go for re-score or should I give the exam again. Can someone guide me regarding this.


----------



## VBA

You just need concentration.... And be confident 👍🏼




Prathameshmb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in the thread or rather in the forum.
> 
> As i am writing this reply, i just finished my all practice tests from Pearson Official Guide to PTE-A. Just bought Gold Preparation Kit too. I am really frightened and loosing my confidence. I am aiming to earn 20 points.
> 
> But feel myself less confident in giving the exam. I have my exam on 20th Feb.
> 
> Any last minute pointers would be of great help and high appreciation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Prathamesh


----------



## sridharv86

Prathameshmb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in the thread or rather in the forum.
> 
> As i am writing this reply, i just finished my all practice tests from Pearson Official Guide to PTE-A. Just bought Gold Preparation Kit too. I am really frightened and loosing my confidence. I am aiming to earn 20 points.
> 
> But feel myself less confident in giving the exam. I have my exam on 20th Feb.
> 
> Any last minute pointers would be of great help and high appreciation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Prathamesh


Take atleast one of the practice tests from the Gold kit. That could be a biggg confidence booster. Believe me. I was under the impression that my writing is below par and spent good time learning some writing tips. But when I took my first test, I realized that it was in speaking I need to concentrate more. As your exam is day after tomorrow, take one practice test today and see where you stand. Then formulate strategies around how you can hit that 79+ in each of the sections. Feel free to ping me if you have any questions. 

I think one should take one practice test from the Gold Kit 10 days before the exam and one test 2-3 days before the exam. But then, that's just my opinion.


----------



## SOURABH.C

sridharv86 said:


> Prathameshmb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in the thread or rather in the forum.
> 
> As i am writing this reply, i just finished my all practice tests from Pearson Official Guide to PTE-A. Just bought Gold Preparation Kit too. I am really frightened and loosing my confidence. I am aiming to earn 20 points.
> 
> But feel myself less confident in giving the exam. I have my exam on 20th Feb.
> 
> Any last minute pointers would be of great help and high appreciation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Prathamesh
> 
> 
> 
> Take atleast one of the practice tests from the Gold kit. That could be a biggg confidence booster. Believe me. I was under the impression that my writing is below par and spent good time learning some writing tips. But when I took my first test, I realized that it was in speaking I need to concentrate more. As your exam is day after tomorrow, take one practice test today and see where you stand. Then formulate strategies around how you can hit that 79+ in each of the sections. Feel free to ping me if you have any questions.
> 
> I think one should take one practice test from the Gold Kit 10 days before the exam and one test 2-3 days before the exam. But then, that's just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Hii plz tell me abt gold kit as well..I have my 6th attempt for 79 each on 27th..how much does it cost??moreover I use mobile only so do I need to give tests in a cafe??


----------



## sridharv86

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii plz tell me abt gold kit as well..I have my 6th attempt for 79 each on 27th..how much does it cost??moreover I use mobile only so do I need to give tests in a cafe??


Gold kits are official practice tests from Pearson. Check PTE official website for more information.. You can take these tests at the comfort of your home. It costs abt 60$ and you get 2 tests that you can attempt once.


----------



## RIDA

hm56 said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh bad luck but you should go for the recheck
> Have you got the result on th same day?
> 
> 
> 
> No I received them after 48 hrs.
> 
> Well should I go for re-score or should I give the exam again. Can someone guide me regarding this.
Click to expand...

It really depends on you if you got money go for it and re attempt the test as well 
But I would prefer to go for the recheck 

Why didn't you tell em in the end of the test about that distraction or disturbance whatever?


----------



## RIDA

makapaka said:


> Hi Rida
> Thank you
> Hope u will get ur desire score very soon.


Thanks same to you


----------



## Revt

afp85_19 said:


> Guys got my last results of PTE few weeks ago, my listening was not that good , how to get more marks in this section? I find it hard sometimes the "Beep" section. I´m aiming for 65 all sections. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 79
> Speaking 74
> Writing 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 71
> Spelling 65
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 88


Can you please share essays you got in exam?


----------



## Revt

hm56 said:


> hm56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just attempted my third PTE test today......I am worried about my speaking part as sound made by other test takers hampered me to concentate and attempt this section especially the repeat sentence part.
> 
> 
> 
> My worst fear came true guys. As my latest score is LRSW 84 81 78 86. Now can you suggest should I go for revaluation for it or not. As during the test I was distracted by sound of fellow test takers but I did not reported it to my test administrator.
Click to expand...

Can you please share essays you got in ex
?


----------



## Revt

RIDA said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rida
> Thank you
> Hope u will get ur desire score very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks same to you
Click to expand...

Can you please share essays you got in exam?


----------



## Revt

VBA said:


> Revt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given scored test A twice and B once. I am not getting a 65+ score in speaking. I did hmm umm only few times. What could be the reason of getting low score in speaking?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Revt,
> When you purchased the scored test A again, was all the questions exactly same?
> or was it entirely different test?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

It was exactly same.


----------



## RIDA

People attempt in the test today please share your experience 
Cheers


----------



## chalita

Someone who has given the test that talks about what kind of images he or she got in the exam, please?

Thanks


----------



## Revt

Can you please share the essay/s you got in exam?



avik said:


> First attempt:
> 04th Jan 2016 - L79/R72/S57/W80
> 
> Second attempt:
> 11th Jan 2016 - L90/R84/S81/W90
> 
> For me the key factors were -
> 
> 1. *Noise* - On my first attempt there was a lot of noise in the exam room and I got distracted.
> Also I guess I was not loud enough in the speaking section - scoring 51 for Pronunciation - with people yelling around you, you've to be loud.
> Before the 2nd attempt, I turned on news channels and took mock tests. I found that it hepled me to concentrate better on test day, and yes I was loud too - pronunciation jumped to 89.
> 
> 2. *Understanding Enabling Skills' scores* - At first my practice was not focused. But later I studied my scores in enabling skills and focused my efforts to improve them. For example, my spelling score was pretty low in 1st attempt around 27, to fix that I decided to leave 2 minutes after summary tasks and around 3/4 minutes for essays to fix typos. These small strategies can make real difference.
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to thank all fellow members who have shared their experiences in this thread. It was a great help.
> 
> For those who took PTE-A and somehow missed their desired scores, I know how you feel, I've been there. Don't get disheartened, be focused, identify things you need to improve , and work on them. You'll do great!
> 
> All the best to all future test takers!


----------



## Revt

Could you please share your essay topic?



inquel112 said:


> I'm hit with the speaking curse of PTE.
> 84/84/63/90
> I was very concerned as I thought the mic was far too much sensitive and tried to spoke in a very quiet voice just enough to be recorded in a room full of shouting girls. (I was the only guy huh)
> 
> To people who scored high almost 90 in speaking it would do absolute wonders to me if you could mention the test location the high score was obtained from.
> 
> To those who are preparing, from my experience I can say that the real test is much much easier in this instant evident from my comparable mock score at 70ish in all - and I know that I did so much better in speaking in the real test. Not perfect of course but I would definitely expect minimum 75 comparing the scores.
> 
> edit: where to I add signiture? I'd like to add info for everyone as I found useful.


----------



## hm56

Revt said:


> Can you please share essays you got in ex
> ?


I got essay about Formal written exam.


----------



## hm56

RIDA said:


> It really depends on you if you got money go for it and re attempt the test as well
> But I would prefer to go for the recheck
> 
> Why didn't you tell em in the end of the test about that distraction or disturbance whatever?


I thought about reporting it to test admin but was conserned that he might not report something against me in the report. Now I am cursing myself for not doing it.

I really want to go for recheck. Has anyone received improved marks in PTE exam.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Hi guys

where can I find answers for PTE Academic B1 and B2 course books?Any idea? Exam is so close.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

hm56 said:


> My worst fear came true guys. As my latest score is LRSW 84 81 78 86. Now can you suggest should I go for revaluation for it or not. As during the test I was distracted by sound of fellow test takers but I did not reported it to my test administrator.



Feeling very sorry for you, i have seen people have requested re-correction but have not got any change to their scores. But in your case it's just a one mark difference and it depends on you whether to spend re correction or another exam. If you are confident i feel you should go for another exam soon.


----------



## manmuru

Hi hm56,

I have gone through almost all the pages in this thread while i was preparing for the PTE. I do not recall anyone reporting success in the reevaluation of PTE. 
you can go for it though.. 

Thanks,



hm56 said:


> I thought about reporting it to test admin but was conserned that he might not report something against me in the report. Now I am cursing myself for not doing it.
> 
> I really want to go for recheck. Has anyone received improved marks in PTE exam.


----------



## guruchauhan

manmuru said:


> Hi hm56,
> 
> I have gone through almost all the pages in this thread while i was preparing for the PTE. I do not recall anyone reporting success in the reevaluation of PTE.
> you can go for it though..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> hm56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about reporting it to test admin but was conserned that he might not report something against me in the report. Now I am cursing myself for not doing it.
> 
> I really want to go for recheck. Has anyone received improved marks in PTE exam.
Click to expand...

Dear
Me also sailing in same boat. I was short by 1 marks, i also discourage by all of the forumities. But one need to break the jinx so you must go for recheck. In my case i was already doubtful in speaking but need to have courage enough. Pls go


----------



## kpb

manmuru said:


> For *writing sections* - do not use very complex sentences, avoid making spelling mistakes, keep the content relevant to the topic, follow the 3 or 4 para structure for essays with one line spacing between the paras, do not exceed the word limits, avoid grammar mistakes.. these should help you get good scores. Regarding *essay formats*, i found an interesting post in this thread and pasting the below extract from that.
> 
> 1.TAKE SIDE: - if the essay ask you to take a side and share your views
> 
> Intro:
> 
> Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...
> I am inclined to believe that....
> The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...
> 
> Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..
> 
> Conclusion:
> In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....
> 
> 2.BOTH PROS AND CONS: - if the essay ask you to compare the pros and cons and ask your opinion
> 
> Intro: Blah blah blah is....
> Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
> This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Body: On one hand, ..... For example,
> On the other hand,....... As an example
> 
> In conclusion, while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......
> 
> 
> *Describing images *- fluency and pronunciation matters a lot more than the content. While speaking make sure that your speed is normal.. it should not be too fast or too slow. Avoid using filler noise, avoid repeating words even if you pronounce it incorrectly.. this should help to improve fluency.
> Learn and use vocabulary related to describing image and describing pictures.
> 1. Vocabulary related to graphs. (Increase/go up/ rocket/ jump/ decline/ drop / plummet....)
> 
> 2. Vocabulary related to picture (In the foreground, in the background, in the top right hand corner, in the bottom left hand corner,....)
> 
> and practice a lot. if you go through this thread, you will find even more helpful tips.
> 
> *Retell lecture * - Again fluency is important. So listen to the lecture carefully and make note of important names, dates, and ideas. While retelling, try to speak within time limit given, try to speak 3-4 sentences clearly. Start with the the main topic of the lecture and then try to give couple of sentences about the main idea that was spoken. if time permits, share the example of other details shared in the lecture. you do not have to repeat everything. but try to cover as much as possible with these 4 sentences.
> 
> again there are lots of tips shared by senior members in this forum. please try to go through this thread completely if time permits..
> 
> best of luck..!



thank you for your reply.

i just completed my test today. would it matter if for the speaking section, i did not click next eventhough i was done speaking and audio was still being recorded?


----------



## Rahul77

kamy58 said:


> Congrats! I see you kind of found a pattern in reading section, Pleas share those in detail.


Can you advise on how marks are distributed in reading and listening e.g. how many marks one re-order paragraph question carry etc etc. 

or these are equally distributed for each question.


----------



## sridharv86

Rahul77 said:


> Can you advise on how marks are distributed in reading and listening e.g. how many marks one re-order paragraph question carry etc etc.
> 
> or these are equally distributed for each question.


I don't think anyone knows the weightage for each qn type. That said spend a little more time on re order Para and of course be cautious on the multiple choice as it carries negative marking

ACS Submission (ICT BA) - 08/02/2016 | ACS Result - 15/02/2016 | PTE Exam - 16/02/2016 | PTE Result - L-90/R-88/S-83/W-90 | Points - 70 | EOI Submission - 17/02/2016 | Invite - xxxxxx | Visa lodging - xxxxxx | Visa Grant - xxxxxx

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## Rahul77

sridharv86 said:


> I don't think anyone knows the weightage for each qn type. That said spend a little more time on re order Para and of course be cautious on the multiple choice as it carries negative marking
> 
> ACS Submission (ICT BA) - 08/02/2016 | ACS Result - 15/02/2016 | PTE Exam - 16/02/2016 | PTE Result - L-90/R-88/S-83/W-90 | Points - 70 | EOI Submission - 17/02/2016 | Invite - xxxxxx | Visa lodging - xxxxxx | Visa Grant - xxxxxx
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


Thanks for your response. I see in your signature that you appeared for pte on 16th Feb and you already have the result. In how much time it was declared.

One more thing, in reading I have found too much technical questions relating to comprehension etc on some of the sites providing sample papers... How was it for you.

and in reading can we leave some time consuming questions e.g. re-order paragraph and come back later.


----------



## sridharv86

Rahul77 said:


> Thanks for your response. I see in your signature that you appeared for pte on 16th Feb and you already have the result. In how much time it was declared.
> 
> One more thing, in reading I have found too much technical questions relating to comprehension etc on some of the sites providing sample papers... How was it for you.
> 
> and in reading can we leave some time consuming questions e.g. re-order paragraph and come back later.


I got the results in less than 24 hours. I got it on 17th noon. I don't know what you mean by technical questions, but if you can understand the gist of the paragraph, you can crack them pretty well. You don't need knowledge of any particular subject, if that's what you meant by technical. 

No, you can't come back once you hit "next". So, you have to answer one question at a time.


----------



## ee_sajib

Revt said:


> It was exactly same.


From where we can buy the score test A and B.....pls share..


----------



## RIDA

Anyone attempting on this Monday?


----------



## dansimp

Could someone please share the expert B1 B2 book pdfs?


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Are short questions repeated from the books which we have?
Or 
Is there any benefit by leraning all the answers of the questions from book like macmillan or other?


----------



## umang_18

Hello guys, I am new here. I want to take PTE-A may be next year. Couple of years back I gave IELTS exam and got overall 7 with R-8 W-6.5 L-7 S-6. 
I need all minimum 6.5 and 7 in speaking. What would be my score based on my last results. And is it achievable, I'm working 6days a week, Cant find much time to study. Where would I find the practice tests.
Would be glad if anyone can help.


----------



## umang_18

Sorry, I wish to give PTE-A next month,not next year.


----------



## jakurati

umang_18 said:


> Sorry, I wish to give PTE-A next month,not next year.


try this link. Have all the required materials.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0

or you can buy the official PTE book if you comfortable with going thru than PC.


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud

i want your advise guys since i took my PTE-A on 14th feb. and up till now scores are not reportable and they send me email to state the delay the auto generated mail for results delay. any way my question is it good news that it is delayed or it is not relative.


----------



## Prash2533

eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> i want your advise guys since i took my PTE-A on 14th feb. and up till now scores are not reportable and they send me email to state the delay the auto generated mail for results delay. any way my question is it good news that it is delayed or it is not relative.


Delay can be due to any reason. No impacts on score for that. Cheers and Best of Luck.


----------



## ArchV

eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> i want your advise guys since i took my PTE-A on 14th feb. and up till now scores are not reportable and they send me email to state the delay the auto generated mail for results delay. any way my question is it good news that it is delayed or it is not relative.


No worries. It can happen.

By the way, what essay topic did you get? Can you tell us? Thank you.


----------



## VBA

*Need expert advice*

Hi all,

I really need some experienced advice for taking my next very important decision.

My latest IELTS scores were 6.5/7/7/7 (s/r/l/w)
My recent PTE scores are 52/65/66/67 (s/r/l/w)

I know that if I put a little more efforts than I can achieve 7 above or 65 above (each) in any of these tests. BUT my target now is that I want to achieve 8 above or 79 above in all modules.

So, plz advice for which test should I do hardwork. I don't to want to do hit and trials any more    
Plz guys give your options where do you think its comparatively easy to jump from 7 to 8.????? 
I know I have to do a lot of hard work in any case but still where you people think are more chances? 
Or anyone has similarr experience then plz do share.

Thanks


----------



## Jay.mehta04

Hey guys...NEED SOME Help with this CRAP Called PTE...
Test 1 L,S,R,W--90,90,75,75
Test 2 L,S,R,W--90,90,76,75
Test 3 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
Test 4 L,S,R,W--90,90,78,84
Test 5 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78

are they playing up with me?
do you guys think I should apply for rechecking for the writing on the last test I gave on 19th Feb 2016..they are holding me back by1 mark to get the 8 band score.
Or should I move back to IELTS where I had scored 8 overall.


----------



## Jay.mehta04

Hey guys...NEED SOME Help with this CRAP Called PTE...
Test 1 L,S,R,W--90,90,75,75
Test 2 L,S,R,W--90,90,76,75Test 3 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
Test 4 L,S,R,W--90,90,78,84
Test 5 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78

are they playing up with me?
do you guys think I should apply for rechecking for the writing on the last test I gave on 19th Feb 2016..they are holding me back by1 mark to get the 8 band score.
Or should I move back to IELTS where I had scored 8 overall.


----------



## jesiu

Hi guys,

I have a question.

To asses my skills I need band 50 but I need band 65 for my PR application.

If I take test again and will achieve less that 50 will my old report will be still available to my skill assessment organisation or not?

They can only see report which I sent?

If someone could clarify that for me , please.

Cheeers


----------



## Attentionseeker

Jay.mehta04 said:


> Hey guys...NEED SOME Help with this CRAP Called PTE...
> Test 1 L,S,R,W--90,90,75,75
> Test 2 L,S,R,W--90,90,76,75Test 3 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
> Test 4 L,S,R,W--90,90,78,84
> Test 5 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
> 
> are they playing up with me?
> do you guys think I should apply for rechecking for the writing on the last test I gave on 19th Feb 2016..they are holding me back by1 mark to get the 8 band score.
> Or should I move back to IELTS where I had scored 8 overall.


I would say try IELTS as well. But you are so close with PTE, so I wouldn't be surprised if you get the desired score in next couple of attempts.


----------



## VBA

*Plz give your suggestions opinions advice*

Hi all,

I really need some experienced advice for taking my next very important decision.

My latest IELTS scores were 6.5/7/7/7 (s/r/l/w)
My recent PTE scores are 52/65/66/67 (s/r/l/w)

I know that if I put a little more efforts than I can achieve 7 above or 65 above (each) in any of these tests. BUT my target now is that I want to achieve 8 above or 79 above in all modules.

So, plz advice for which test should I do hardwork. I don't to want to do hit and trials any more 
Plz guys give your options where do you think its comparatively easy to jump from 7 to 8.????? 
I know I have to do a lot of hard work in any case but still where you people think are more chances? 
Or anyone has similarr experience then plz do share.

Thanks


----------



## Kate2102360

Hey guys! can you access the pte score website at all? 
It says the service is unavailable for some reason and I just got a good mark yesterday night and worrying to sick that I might gonna lose it!!
Is it just a normal maintenance? is it a joke playing on me? is it something far more insidious? 
ohhhhhhh i cant think streight I literally JUST GOT PASSED the exam and now the website's down!
*sobbing


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Jay.mehta04 said:


> Hey guys...NEED SOME Help with this CRAP Called PTE...
> Test 1 L,S,R,W--90,90,75,75
> Test 2 L,S,R,W--90,90,76,75
> Test 3 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
> Test 4 L,S,R,W--90,90,78,84
> Test 5 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
> 
> are they playing up with me?
> do you guys think I should apply for rechecking for the writing on the last test I gave on 19th Feb 2016..they are holding me back by1 mark to get the 8 band score.
> Or should I move back to IELTS where I had scored 8 overall.


I am also wondering now by looking at your pattern of score, could you also put the exam dates as well, I would like to do little bit of analysis.

I also don't have anymore money to spend on this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if this is the case i would also go back to do IELTS.


----------



## eminemkh

Shantha_asiri said:


> I am also wondering now by looking at your pattern of score, could you also put the exam dates as well, I would like to do little bit of analysis.
> 
> I also don't have anymore money to spend on this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if this is the case i would also go back to do IELTS.


Interestingly enough, my scores are always 80+ in reading and speaking but marginally failed on listening and writing.


----------



## trinkasharma

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really need some experienced advice for taking my next very important decision.
> 
> My latest IELTS scores were 6.5/7/7/7 (s/r/l/w)
> My recent PTE scores are 52/65/66/67 (s/r/l/w)
> 
> I know that if I put a little more efforts than I can achieve 7 above or 65 above (each) in any of these tests. BUT my target now is that I want to achieve 8 above or 79 above in all modules.
> 
> So, plz advice for which test should I do hardwork. I don't to want to do hit and trials any more
> Plz guys give your options where do you think its comparatively easy to jump from 7 to 8.?????
> I know I have to do a lot of hard work in any case but still where you people think are more chances?
> Or anyone has similarr experience then plz do share.
> 
> Thanks


Your IELTS/PTE-A level is actually 6. It will be hard to go from 6 to 8.


----------



## Sansu83

Hello Friends , 

My recent PTE scores are 79/60/66/60 (s/r/l/w)
Test taken on 19th Feb and result received today morning . 

This was my first attempt and I think I failed miserably in reading and writing ,surprised with reading scores ,writing remains the pain from IELTS . 


Enabling skills 
Grammar 19
Oral Fluency 82 
Pronunciation 83 
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 42
Written Discourse 44 

I wanted to say thanks to all ,with the help of your valuable inputs , I could get to this scores . 
I have scheduled test again in March 19th . 

My aim is to achieve 20 points and i saw post from Jay Mehta and replied by others , I am kind a disappointed with this tests , even after 4 attempts short of few points . 

Do we have anyone in this group , who have scored 85 and above in Reading & Writing ? .

Please suggest ?

My essay topic was Employees involvement in Companies decision making ,Good or bad ?


----------



## sridharv86

Sansu83 said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> My recent PTE scores are 79/60/66/60 (s/r/l/w)
> Test taken on 19th Feb and result received today morning .
> 
> This was my first attempt and I think I failed miserably in reading and writing ,surprised with reading scores ,writing remains the pain from IELTS .
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 19
> Oral Fluency 82
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 42
> Written Discourse 44
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to all ,with the help of your valuable inputs , I could get to this scores .
> I have scheduled test again in March 19th .
> 
> My aim is to achieve 20 points and i saw post from Jay Mehta and replied by others , I am kind a disappointed with this tests , even after 4 attempts short of few points .
> 
> Do we have anyone in this group , who have scored 85 and above in Reading & Writing ? .
> 
> Please suggest ?
> 
> My essay topic was Employees involvement in Companies decision making ,Good or bad ?


I think you really need to practice writing essays. Write an essay on any topic and use grammarly to check for spelling and grammar. As a lot of people had said here, use words that you know. This will ensure they are spelt well. 

As far as reading is concerned, I think it's all about concentration and understanding of the meaning the reading comprehension is trying to convey. Find which type of question in reading section you find it difficult the most and search through this forum for the right strategies. Do let me know if you need help.


----------



## Sansu83

sridharv86 said:


> I think you really need to practice writing essays. Write an essay on any topic and use grammarly to check for spelling and grammar. As a lot of people had said here, use words that you know. This will ensure they are spelt well.
> 
> As far as reading is concerned, I think it's all about concentration and understanding of the meaning the reading comprehension is trying to convey. Find which type of question in reading section you find it difficult the most and search through this forum for the right strategies. Do let me know if you need help.


Thanks for the reply 
This is exactly what I have planned to do next , focus on writing and reading with concentration . 
Add some more precision to Oral fluency . 
I will definitely get in touch , if needed help .
Thanks again !


----------



## hm56

Attentionseeker said:


> I would say try IELTS as well. But you are so close with PTE, so I wouldn't be surprised if you get the desired score in next couple of attempts.


I second that opinion as I am riding the same boat.


----------



## VBA

trinkasharma said:


> Your IELTS/PTE-A level is actually 6. It will be hard to go from 6 to 8.


Thanks


----------



## RIDA

Unlucky 
I think you should go for the recheck


----------



## Steven123456

*PTE enabling skills*

Hello everyone,

I took my first english test in my life 
i took the PTE test and the results were satisfying i got : an overal score of 76
Listening : 77
Reading : 85
Speaking : 82
Writing : 69

I need at least 58 overall score with 49 in each band to get into the university I want to go to so normally there should be no problem, but I'm just worried because I got a 46 at spelling .. Is the enabling skills important?

thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Jay.mehta04 said:


> Hey guys...NEED SOME Help with this CRAP Called PTE...
> Test 1 L,S,R,W--90,90,75,75
> Test 2 L,S,R,W--90,90,76,75Test 3 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
> Test 4 L,S,R,W--90,90,78,84
> Test 5 L,S,R,W--90,90,84,78
> 
> are they playing up with me?
> do you guys think I should apply for rechecking for the writing on the last test I gave on 19th Feb 2016..they are holding me back by1 mark to get the 8 band score.
> Or should I move back to IELTS where I had scored 8 overall.


ielts no chance on writing.. try your luck


----------



## H-H

I need the 10 points for proficient English and after my 3 IELTS attempts, I only achieved competent English in the 2nd and 3rd times, therefore I decided to try PTE Academic, as we all know I only need to reach 65+ in each and every part. After my 2nd attempt I got 65+ in all parts except writing I scored 60 knowing that in the second test my spelling score dropped from 44 to 20, I know that my spelling is my weakest link, as I am always using spell checker, should I go for rescore bear in mind the following points:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.

If not would you please advise on how should I improve my spelling in the most rapid way, as I am planning to take the exam again after two weeks.

*My 1st PTE Academic Attempt*
Date: 12/12/2015
Overall Score:	56
*Communicative Skills* 
- Listening:	60
- Reading:	61
- Speaking:	48
- Writing:	55
*Enabling Skills	*
- Grammar:	47
- Oral Fluency:	43
- Pronunciation: 55
- Spelling:	44
- Vocabulary:	50
- Written Discourse:	51

*My 2nd PTE Academic Attempt*
Date: 13/2/2016
Overall Score:	65
*Communicative Skills* 
- Listening:	67
- Reading:	67
- Speaking:	70
- Writing:	60
*Enabling Skills* 
- Grammar:	52
- Oral Fluency:	52
- Pronunciation:	78
- Spelling:	20
- Vocabulary:	73
- Written Discourse	44

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Rachna188

Hi Guys,

I just received my PTE-Academic test report. Here's my score :

Overall Score: 90
Communicative Skills	
- Listening: 90
- Reading: 90
- Speaking: 90
- Writing: 90

Enabling Skills
- Grammar: 81
- Oral Fluency: 90
- Pronunciation: 61
- Spelling: 77
- Vocabulary: 87
- Written Discourse: 90


Can I claim 20 Points for the English Language ability as i have 79+ in all 4 sections under Enabling and an overall score of 79+ as well?


----------



## RIDA

Great 
Yes you can 
Can I ask you where did you attempt the test and what essay you got?
Cheers


----------



## blackrider89

Steven123456 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I took my first english test in my life
> i took the PTE test and the results were satisfying i got : an overal score of 76
> Listening : 77
> Reading : 85
> Speaking : 82
> Writing : 69
> 
> I need at least 58 overall score with 49 in each band to get into the university I want to go to so normally there should be no problem, but I'm just worried because I got a 46 at spelling .. Is the enabling skills important?
> 
> thanks


No its irrelevant. You've passed.


----------



## jesiu

Anyone knows if I sent my report to one organization and the take second test firt one will be still available?

Can anyone tell what hapend with old report if I take new w test?


----------



## Rachna188

Hi Rida,

Thank you.
I took the test at the Pearson Professional Center in Bangalore.
My essay topic was : Extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc etc are dangerous and should these be banned?




RIDA said:


> Great
> Yes you can
> Can I ask you where did you attempt the test and what essay you got?
> Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received my PTE-Academic test report. Here's my score :
> 
> Overall Score: 90
> Communicative Skills
> - Listening: 90
> - Reading: 90
> - Speaking: 90
> - Writing: 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> - Grammar: 81
> - Oral Fluency: 90
> - Pronunciation: 61
> - Spelling: 77
> - Vocabulary: 87
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> Can I claim 20 Points for the English Language ability as i have 79+ in all 4 sections under Enabling and an overall score of 79+ as well?


When you fill your EOI then the portal will auto calculate this for you as "SUPERIOR"


----------



## RIDA

Thank you and good luck for the further process 
Cheers


----------



## vutla9992

Kate2102360 said:


> Hey guys! can you access the pte score website at all?
> It says the service is unavailable for some reason and I just got a good mark yesterday night and worrying to sick that I might gonna lose it!!
> Is it just a normal maintenance? is it a joke playing on me? is it something far more insidious?
> ohhhhhhh i cant think streight I literally JUST GOT PASSED the exam and now the website's down!
> *sobbing


Don't worry it might be normal maintenance.


----------



## amritsar

hi, I just wanna know.... how was the exam is it tough or easy ....how many marks u got because I am getting worried about pte exam which is on 1st march.


----------



## amritsar

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Rida,
> 
> Thank you.
> I took the test at the Pearson Professional Center in Bangalore.
> My essay topic was : Extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc etc are dangerous and should these be banned?


hi, I want to know about the exam is it tough or easy and how many marks u got.....I am getting worried about exam .....pls reply


----------



## rahulsquirk

@amritsar,
The exam is rather easy, if bit lengthy and laborious. I went in with only 1 week's notice, and I scored overall 88.

The key thing is whether you are comfortable speaking, listening, reading and writing in English. 

The PTE site has sample tests, go through them to familiarize yourself with the format. I didn't purchase the silver/gold test suites, and I think it's not needed.

Don't get worried - stay calm. Your life experience and conversation with others in English, watching hollywood movies/tv series and reading of newspaper should have given you sufficient training already for this


----------



## dansimp

Congrats rachna, 

Could you tell what graphs you got? Also any tips on describe images section would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks and Congrats!


Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received my PTE-Academic test report. Here's my score :
> 
> Overall Score: 90
> Communicative Skills
> - Listening: 90
> - Reading: 90
> - Speaking: 90
> - Writing: 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> - Grammar: 81
> - Oral Fluency: 90
> - Pronunciation: 61
> - Spelling: 77
> - Vocabulary: 87
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> Can I claim 20 Points for the English Language ability as i have 79+ in all 4 sections under Enabling and an overall score of 79+ as well?


----------



## dansimp

Congrats rahul,

It would be a great help if you could tell us how you approached and answered the describe graphs section.

Thanks!


rahulsquirk said:


> @amritsar,
> The exam is rather easy, if bit lengthy and laborious. I went in with only 1 week's notice, and I scored overall 88.
> 
> The key thing is whether you are comfortable speaking, listening, reading and writing in English.
> 
> The PTE site has sample tests, go through them to familiarize yourself with the format. I didn't purchase the silver/gold test suites, and I think it's not needed.
> 
> Don't get worried - stay calm. Your life experience and conversation with others in English, watching hollywood movies/tv series and reading of newspaper should have given you sufficient training already for this


----------



## rahulsquirk

@dansimp,
The graphs/describe image section is more about how you articulate yourself rather than being
accurate or giving as much details as you can.
Key thing to remember is, you get 25 seconds to look at the image and then the timer / recording starts. The first impression the image makes in your mind is the right one. 

If its a barchart - what does the x and y axis depict ? is there a trend you can figure out from the graph ? Couple of sentences to describe the graph ( it can be a scatter graph, line graph, histogram, pie chart etc ) should be fine. 

" Its a barchart showing the number of expats over a period of last 10 years. We see a trend of slow increase from 2005 till 2010 , and then it dips a bit and again picks up from 2012 onwards." is just fine when you have a bar chart where in x-axis you have years (2005,2006...,2015) and y-axis shows the number of expats in thousands

Some of the images have lot of information stuffed in - and its bit difficult to process all of them in time to describe [ i did struggle in couple of the images ] - and that's perfectly ok and normal. Do not get bogged down in the details, as long as you can speak covering the summary you are ok. Remember , they are trying to judge how well you speak and most probably not how good you are at graph 

Don't hurry through your description, speak normally and you should be fine. All the best.

Do the sample tests @ PTE site, and at the end of the test you can see the sample answers, that should give you a fair idea on what they are looking for.


----------



## pdhadhal

I had appeared PTE twice last year but unable to get 65 , I was lag by 3 to 5 points in reading and writing both time , I am appearing again this weekend , Is there any advise can help me with reading and writing ? Please do write your essay essay topics .


----------



## rahulsquirk

@pdhadhal , I don't know of any quick win advice which can help you in such a shory notice. A lot of practice and familiarity with the exam format should help you a bit. 

My essay topic was on positive or negative impact of a recent invention on society.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminemkh

I have just done another attempt which is one of the hardest. The first time I encounter some words that I do not know in fill in the blanks in listening section.

2+2 in writing so hard to say easy or not.

Speaking wise repeat sentences are hard, difficulty remain the same in describe image.

Reading is another harder part. I have places feeling hard especially in the drop down menu fill in the blanks. 

Good luck to all and I will be back to Hong Kong on Thursday.


----------



## amritsar

eminemkh said:


> I have just done another attempt which is one of the hardest. The first time I encounter some words that I do not know in fill in the blanks in listening section.
> 
> 2+2 in writing so hard to say easy or not.
> 
> Speaking wise repeat sentences are hard, difficulty remain the same in describe image.
> 
> Reading is another harder part. I have places feeling hard especially in the drop down menu fill in the blanks.
> 
> Good luck to all and I will be back to Hong Kong on Thursday.


hi ......could you tell me about the writing task which topic u got and pls tell me about your last score and how was the test, is it easy or difficult


----------



## eminemkh

writing was alvin toffler's quote + how mass communication improvement makes effect to the public.

My last test was easier, partly because I was taking one long writing only and the topic was recent innovation good or bad, as we all know this is a very common topic.
My score was LRSW 79/82/86/75.

As I have said earlier, my previous one is relatively easier.

If anyone can help me on how could I get through (by any means), it would be much much appreciated as this is my 7th attempts.

Cheers.


----------



## RIDA

eminemkh said:


> writing was alvin toffler's quote + how mass communication improvement makes effect to the public.
> 
> My last test was easier, partly because I was taking one long writing only and the topic was recent innovation good or bad, as we all know this is a very common topic.
> My score was LRSW 79/82/86/75.
> 
> As I have said earlier, my previous one is relatively easier.
> 
> If anyone can help me on how could I get through (by any means), it would be much much appreciated as this is my 7th attempts.
> 
> Cheers.


You have to score in listening to get 79+ in writing


----------



## pdhadhal

rahulsquirk said:


> @pdhadhal , I don't know of any quick win advice which can help you in such a shory notice. A lot of practice and familiarity with the exam format should help you a bit.
> 
> My essay topic was on positive or negative impact of a recent invention on society.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for reply . 

I understand it never work without proper practice , I have been doing it since last 15 days , I know the test format , I just stuck for time limitation especially in reading, and written discourse for writing . Not sure how do I improve it to reach 65 . I wish to write more recent essay to get it to right direction .


----------



## pattyfanme

I just received my result for scored practice test A and it was not very encouraging.
Following is my score:
Listening: 63
Reading: 59
Speaking: 52
Writing:66

Enabling score:
grammar:87
fluency: 14 
pronunciation: 46
spelling: 55
vocabulary:90
written discourse:47

I know I need more practice. But before doing this one, I have gone through PTE practice tests plus with key. I finished reading and listening questions and I found they were easy. I checked my answers and most of them were correct. But scored test is really difficult.
So, is the real exam as difficult as the scored test? 
Thanks for replying


----------



## jesiu

I have a problem. I want to send my report but I can't find my institution?
Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## theskyisalive

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really need some experienced advice for taking my next very important decision.
> 
> My latest IELTS scores were 6.5/7/7/7 (s/r/l/w)
> My recent PTE scores are 52/65/66/67 (s/r/l/w)
> 
> I know that if I put a little more efforts than I can achieve 7 above or 65 above (each) in any of these tests. BUT my target now is that I want to achieve 8 above or 79 above in all modules.
> 
> So, plz advice for which test should I do hardwork. I don't to want to do hit and trials any more
> Plz guys give your options where do you think its comparatively easy to jump from 7 to 8.?????
> I know I have to do a lot of hard work in any case but still where you people think are more chances?
> Or anyone has similarr experience then plz do share.
> 
> Thanks


I'd suggest work a little harder for PTE, you'll achieve your goal!

Without PTE enabling scores its difficult to suggest.

Your speaking seems to be the weak link. Try to read out loud for some time(30-40 minutes) everyday, this will exercise your vocal muscles and you will speak clearer. Also try speaking for length on random topics. You can record your speech and listen to it to identify your weak areas(pronunciation, fluency etc)

For a 79+ you will need at least a months prep time. Get a good grammer book or google for some good tutorials, spend some time everyday for grammer alone.

To improve your scores in reading and writing you need to improve your concentration and practice reading comprehension type questions that come in MBA exams(CAT). They are tougher but will improve your focus and ability to analyze structure and relations between sentences

And lastly, practice writing 2-3 essays everyday, topics are available on this forum and structure has also been shared in earlier posts.

Work a little harder and you will definitely get the scores you desire


----------



## theskyisalive

pattyfanme said:


> I just received my result for scored practice test A and it was not very encouraging.
> Following is my score:
> Listening: 63
> Reading: 59
> Speaking: 52
> Writing:66
> 
> Enabling score:
> grammar:87
> fluency: 14
> pronunciation: 46
> spelling: 55
> vocabulary:90
> written discourse:47
> 
> I know I need more practice. But before doing this one, I have gone through PTE practice tests plus with key. I finished reading and listening questions and I found they were easy. I checked my answers and most of them were correct. But scored test is really difficult.
> So, is the real exam as difficult as the scored test?
> Thanks for replying


Real exam is sometimes easier, and sometimes of same difficulty level as practice exams! Most people in the forum found it to be easier, I found it to be same level as practice exam-2


----------



## Sansu83

pattyfanme said:


> I just received my result for scored practice test A and it was not very encouraging.
> Following is my score:
> Listening: 63
> Reading: 59
> Speaking: 52
> Writing:66
> 
> Enabling score:
> grammar:87
> fluency: 14
> pronunciation: 46
> spelling: 55
> vocabulary:90
> written discourse:47
> 
> I know I need more practice. But before doing this one, I have gone through PTE practice tests plus with key. I finished reading and listening questions and I found they were easy. I checked my answers and most of them were correct. But scored test is really difficult.
> So, is the real exam as difficult as the scored test?
> Thanks for replying


Real exam was easy for me compared to practice test, your enabling scores are reverse of my score, like I am good at pronunciation and fluency and bad at grammar & writing ,,I think you can practice speaking with jaws wide open while speaking ,,that worked for me ,, I need to work on my writing and reading


----------



## VBA

theskyisalive said:


> I'd suggest work a little harder for PTE, you'll achieve your goal!
> 
> Without PTE enabling scores its difficult to suggest.
> 
> Your speaking seems to be the weak link. Try to read out loud for some time(30-40 minutes) everyday, this will exercise your vocal muscles and you will speak clearer. Also try speaking for length on random topics. You can record your speech and listen to it to identify your weak areas(pronunciation, fluency etc)
> 
> For a 79+ you will need at least a months prep time. Get a good grammer book or google for some good tutorials, spend some time everyday for grammer alone.
> 
> To improve your scores in reading and writing you need to improve your concentration and practice reading comprehension type questions that come in MBA exams(CAT). They are tougher but will improve your focus and ability to analyze structure and relations between sentences
> 
> And lastly, practice writing 2-3 essays everyday, topics are available on this forum and structure has also been shared in earlier posts.
> 
> Work a little harder and you will definitely get the scores you desire


Thank you so much.. I really appreciate your such a motivational help. At once, I thought that it is impossible to achieve but as you said it can be possible with atleast one month preparation and a lot of practice. I really like the points you suggested and will start working on them today. Thanks a ton. 😊

Btw my enabling scores were: G 59, OF 57, P 43, S 50, V 77, WD 90 with 66/64/52/67 (L/R/S/W).


----------



## amritsar

VBA said:


> Thank you so much.. I really appreciate your such a motivational help. At once, I thought that it is impossible to achieve but as you said it can be possible with atleast one month preparation and a lot of practice. I really like the points you suggested and will start working on them today. Thanks a ton. 😊
> 
> Btw my enabling scores were: G 59, OF 57, P 43, S 50, V 77, WD 90 with 66/64/52/67 (L/R/S/W).


hello, which essay u got in exam and how was the exam is it easy or hard......i am getting worried


----------



## VBA

amritsar said:


> hello, which essay u got in exam and how was the exam is it easy or hard......i am getting worried


Hi,

Let me give you a link, which contains all the PTE essays. Earlier I didn't worry about this list much BUT later I found that it actually contains all the PTE essays. Really, its true.... you will definitely get one from this list.
Click here PTE Essay Topics.

FYI my essay was on travelling, whether a person can become a genius scholar without travelling to other place. And my friends' essays were on Law changes human behaviour and workers should be involved in decision-making. All these are there, surprisingly.

Now, simply start preparing these essays and then ask expert's feedback to improve. I'm also going to do like this.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received my PTE-Academic test report. Here's my score :
> 
> Overall Score: 90
> Communicative Skills
> - Listening: 90
> - Reading: 90
> - Speaking: 90
> - Writing: 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> - Grammar: 81
> - Oral Fluency: 90
> - Pronunciation: 61
> - Spelling: 77
> - Vocabulary: 87
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> Can I claim 20 Points for the English Language ability as i have 79+ in all 4 sections under Enabling and an overall score of 79+ as well?




Hi Rachna188, Congratulations for the great score. Could you please give some guidance for the exam and how did you prepare. Since we are struggling to reach 79+ any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Siddhant

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi Rachna188, Congratulations for the great score. Could you please give some guidance for the exam and how did you prepare. Since we are struggling to reach 79+ any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hi 
for PTE A you need to first gauge where you stand in the enabling skills, for example if you have relatively weaker pronunciation or written discourse. Once you know the target areas - a few have easy solutions - like speaking can be mastered if you start reading aloud almost every text you encounter - don't hesitate and just keep on, once you are comfortable with the flow of language listen to sample answers and learn where to pause. Describe image can be cleared by making an outline of 3-4 types of speech, once you have flash cards for these just try practicing ( i messed up a couple of times in the sample tests, but in the exam i was much more confident because i had prepared myself for any such eventuality. 

reading is really something you need to practice - it seems difficult at first but hang on and keep practicing. (reading in the gold test kit was relatively difficult for me compared to the actual test - i got 84 in 1st test and 86 in 2nd.) 

now lets discuss my achilles heel, writing - well i spent almost all my time reading sample answers and creating a outline for essay's - once done i would fit this format and at least 6-8 exotic words.
i had very poor scores in spellings throughout - practice test 1 - 44, test- 55 and actual test 46, so i can assure you that spellings have a lower impact on the written score compared to written discourse and grammar. written discourse can be improved by the trick mentioned in PTE test plus - label 4-5 points from summarise text and merge them using standard format. 
grammar is what i improved a lot in just the last 2 days ( practice test 1 -62, test 2 - 71, actual test - 90) i took 2 minutes after every writing section to just re read the paragraph and put proper punctuation. capital letters - closed quotes and semicolon will get you good scores, trust me.

if you specifically need help with any section, i will be glad to help.


----------



## sam123456789

In my first scored test A, I got: L/R/W/S: 60/56/58/62; 

Need suggestions. my target is 65+ each.


----------



## bob_1982

hi
i gave my PTE 2nd time and fails in 2nd attempt too
PTE First attempt LRSW 57 70 58 64
PTE Second attempt LRSW 62 61 41 69

in 2nd attempt there is lot of noise so i guess thats the reason speaking dip too low but must be some my fault too

can anyone struggling for PTE willing to share time with me for preparation on skype

we can do writing,speaking etc to improve each other

Regards


----------



## trinkasharma

bob_1982 said:


> *can anyone struggling for PTE *willing to share time with me for preparation on skype
> 
> we can do writing,speaking etc to improve each other
> 
> Regards


Blind leading the blind? What can go wrong?


----------



## amritsar

VBA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me give you a link, which contains all the PTE essays. Earlier I didn't worry about this list much BUT later I found that it actually contains all the PTE essays. Really, its true.... you will definitely get one from this list.
> Click here PTE Essay Topics.
> 
> FYI my essay was on travelling, whether a person can become a genius scholar without travelling to other place. And my friends' essays were on Law changes human behaviour and workers should be involved in decision-making. All these are there, surprisingly.
> 
> Now, simply start preparing these essays and then ask expert's feedback to improve. I'm also going to do like this.


thank u so much and one more thing actual test is hard or practice test....


----------



## Redbox

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i gave my PTE 2nd time and fails in 2nd attempt too
> PTE First attempt LRSW 57 70 58 64
> PTE Second attempt LRSW 62 61 41 69
> 
> in 2nd attempt there is lot of noise so i guess thats the reason speaking dip too low but must be some my fault too
> 
> can anyone struggling for PTE willing to share time with me for preparation on skype
> 
> we can do writing,speaking etc to improve each other
> 
> Regards


If you consistently failing in speaking, try back ielts. I got 6 attempts but always failed in speaking and I decided to go back to IELTS. I wasted time, money and effort in PTE.


----------



## bob_1982

Redbox said:


> If you consistently failing in speaking, try back ielts. I got 6 attempts but always failed in speaking and I decided to go back to IELTS. I wasted time, money and effort in PTE.


did you succeed in IELTS?

pl. share your score

Regards


----------



## bob_1982

trinkasharma said:


> Blind leading the blind? What can go wrong?


sorry i didn't get what you are trying to convey?

pl. explain


----------



## WAG

Seriously boys, is there any chance there're repeated questions in reading? I mean there're several topics for the essays, is there any likewise in reading?


----------



## theskyisalive

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i gave my PTE 2nd time and fails in 2nd attempt too
> PTE First attempt LRSW 57 70 58 64
> PTE Second attempt LRSW 62 61 41 69
> 
> in 2nd attempt there is lot of noise so i guess thats the reason speaking dip too low but must be some my fault too
> 
> can anyone struggling for PTE willing to share time with me for preparation on skype
> 
> we can do writing,speaking etc to improve each other
> 
> Regards


Your weakness is Listening and Speaking

To improve listening/speaking scores listen to Australian radio stations(eg ABC) for an hour or two everyday and then try to speak non stop on what you heard for 2 minutes.Record your speech and review for mistakes. Also read out newspaper etc loud for 30 minutes everyday, this will improve clarity of your speech. 

Its amazing how much we learn just by listening to ourselves!

And don't worry about the noise in test center. i felt that scoring was more lenient in the real test as compared to practice tests, maybe to account for the clamour...


----------



## trinkasharma

bob_1982 said:


> sorry i didn't get what you are trying to convey?
> 
> pl. explain


Try to find someone better than you to learn faster. In fact you can learn a lot without talking to anyone for many sections. There are tips for all sections in these pages.


----------



## rahulsquirk

theskyisalive said:


> Your weakness is Listening and Speaking
> 
> To improve listening/speaking scores listen to Australian radio stations(eg ABC) for an hour or two everyday and then try to speak non stop on what you heard for 2 minutes.Record your speech and review for mistakes. Also read out newspaper etc loud for 30 minutes everyday, this will improve clarity of your speech.
> 
> Its amazing how much we learn just by listening to ourselves!
> 
> And don't worry about the noise in test center. i felt that scoring was more lenient in the real test as compared to practice tests, maybe to account for the clamour...



I think this is a decent suggestion applicable to everyone who is trying to improve their PTE score. 

Even 1 week of doing this religiously should show result. Those who have done well on PTE have traditionally done the following :
They have either been watching and listening to english movies, tv series, news etc for quite some time.
They read a lot, newspaper, articles, novels.

They are converse a lot with their friends and colleague in English

These are innate skills built over a time of rwpwat, try and repeat principle and thats what pte tests.

While you cannot built that in a month, the suggestion given by @theskyisalive is a damn good one and set you up for decent improvement becase it emulates all the key points i talked about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulsquirk

WAG said:


> Seriously boys, is there any chance there're repeated questions in reading? I mean there're several topics for the essays, is there any likewise in reading?



There are repeat questions. Thats my gut speaking. I havent searched for any but there should be a google search waiting to find that trove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA

amritsar said:


> thank u so much and one more thing actual test is hard or practice test....


In my case reading was easy in real test but speaking was difficult, however, writing and listening were of scored test level. Just prepare as if everything is going to be difficult.  that's what I am trying to do.


----------



## Sansu83

Any suggestions to improve writing and reading scores ?. I am good at speaking, and my oral fluency has 82 scores in the enabling skills. I have started using Grammarly to improve writing, Anybody here has any additional tricks to improve in a short span of time?


----------



## rahulsquirk

amritsar said:


> thank u so much and one more thing actual test is hard or practice test....



The actual test is more or less on the same difficultly level as the sample tests. The sample questions give you a nice taste of what to expect. 

The biggest challenge according to me are :
1. Time yourself !
Describe the image : practice looking at sample graphs so that you can start speaking about the picture within 25 sec, and once you start , without pause finish your delivery within 40 sec. Brief pauses for a sec is ok for punctutations.

Writing essay - time yourself carefully , practice any topic , practife typing without typos within the time limit.

In a section , you will find 20 question and you get 40 min for the section... Stick to on an average of 2 min per question. Dont get hung up on 1 question if you dont get an answer , I dont remembet if you can skip without answering a choice but getting it wrong and moving on is ok imho instead of wasting time. You shouldnt end up not attempting questions because you ran out of time or made bunch of silly errors because at the end you were squeezed for time.

2. Double check your spellings!!! I made silly errors here. Arrgh

3. Be familar with the order of the modules. I lost precious seconds because I expeced a hint like in sample tests ... However once the test ( real test ) starts the test app starts speaking and you are ezpexted to summarize or repeat what they say... It was sudden for me and foxed me couple of times. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umang_18

Hello, 
I want to give PTE soon, my IELTS score 2years back were L/7.5 R/8 W/6.5 S/6
I need overall PTE 65 n none less than 58
What is my PTE equivalent of IELTS score. Based on that score, would it be possible to get that score.? 
Is PTE easy Than IELTS?
I want to prepare for speaking and writing as that I feel where I'm vulnerable. Is writing and speaking in PTE easier than that in IELTS ?
Please suggest me any materials from which I can prepare.
Thank you


----------



## WAG

rahulsquirk said:


> There are repeat questions. Thats my gut speaking. I havent searched for any but there should be a google search waiting to find that trove
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going through a lot of sample questions on internet. however, when I bought the gold kit, there're some sample questions. I found them really harder than the ones i practise .. so was wondering if there's such a bank questions or something like that we can go through it.

cheers


----------



## trinkasharma

umang_18 said:


> Hello,
> I want to give PTE soon, my IELTS score 2years back were L/7.5 R/8 W/6.5 S/6
> I need overall PTE 65 n none less than 58
> What is my PTE equivalent of IELTS score. Based on that score, would it be possible to get that score.?
> Is PTE easy Than IELTS?
> I want to prepare for speaking and writing as that I feel where I'm vulnerable. Is writing and speaking in PTE easier than that in IELTS ?
> Please suggest me any materials from which I can prepare.
> Thank you


Who told you that you need overall 65 in PTE? Your consultant? 

I guess it is for a University admission. Right?


----------



## rahulsquirk

WAG said:


> I was going through a lot of sample questions on internet. however, when I bought the gold kit, there're some sample questions. I found them really harder than the ones i practise .. so was wondering if there's such a bank questions or something like that we can go through it.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



a google search doesnt return any useful links in top 10 search results. You might not need it if you have done good practice. How about the PTE book being sold on Amazon? does it have a good review? It could be worth a shot for prep.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulsquirk

umang_18 said:


> Hello,
> I want to give PTE soon, my IELTS score 2years back were L/7.5 R/8 W/6.5 S/6
> I need overall PTE 65 n none less than 58
> What is my PTE equivalent of IELTS score. Based on that score, would it be possible to get that score.?
> Is PTE easy Than IELTS?
> I want to prepare for speaking and writing as that I feel where I'm vulnerable. Is writing and speaking in PTE easier than that in IELTS ?
> Please suggest me any materials from which I can prepare.
> Thank you



I dont think there is any mapping between PTE and IELTS score so its not easy or straightforward to translate one score into another. However as both the tests try to gauge your english competency , its highly unlikely that you score 8 out of 9 in one test for a section and then go on to score 5 out of 9 in the other test for the same section. 

PTE is newer and professes to be using latest algorithms, techniques etc to judge your language competency for real world use. IELTS is old by comparison. IELTS is written test and you actually interact with an examiner. PTE is completely computer based. 

So if you are more comfortable giving computer based test, PTE should be your choice while if you are comfortable writing and f2f interaction with examiner go for IELTS. 

One exam wouldnt be any significantly easier than the other. However, I have been told PTE *is* in fact easier than IELTS, but having not appeared for IELTS cannot confirm it. I went with PTE because 1) it claims to be more realistic which is what I needed as the latest time I sat in an exam hall and written a discourse in English or appeared in a viva is more than 8 years ago
2) it's computer based






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulsquirk

trinkasharma said:


> Who told you that you need overall 65 in PTE? Your consultant?
> 
> I guess it is for a University admission. Right?



Are you looking for a PR or student visa? Did you appear for PTE? How was it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prathameshmb

Just got my PTE score:

L/R/S/W : 75/80/79/79.

Needed the score i wanted i.e. 65+.

Current Points is just 60 

Age/Skills/Exp/PTE : 30/15/5/10

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulsquirk

Congratulations @Prathameshmb!!! Well done!! What's next?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prathameshmb

Submitted my score to my consultant. Waiting for next pointers.

Hopefully he comes back with positive progress.

By the way guys i got one online practice test unused. Anyone wants to claim it...PM me.


----------



## dreamsanj

Prathameshmb said:


> Just got my PTE score:
> 
> L/R/S/W : 75/80/79/79.
> 
> Needed the score i wanted i.e. 65+.
> 
> Current Points is just 60
> 
> Age/Skills/Exp/PTE : 30/15/5/10
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


congrats

what is your sol code


----------



## chalita

theskyisalive said:


> Your weakness is Listening and Speaking
> 
> To improve listening/speaking scores listen to Australian radio stations(eg ABC) for an hour or two everyday and then try to speak non stop on what you heard for 2 minutes.Record your speech and review for mistakes. Also read out newspaper etc loud for 30 minutes everyday, this will improve clarity of your speech.
> 
> Its amazing how much we learn just by listening to ourselves!
> 
> And don't worry about the noise in test center. i felt that scoring was more lenient in the real test as compared to practice tests, maybe to account for the clamour...


For retell lecture, do we need to paraphrase or we can just repeat some phrases we just heard?


----------



## Rajoe1307

Congrats!! I am planning to take pte, pls share your online test material. Also need your suggestions in how to prepare and practice.


----------



## Rajoe1307

Prathameshmb said:


> Just got my PTE score:
> 
> L/R/S/W : 75/80/79/79.
> 
> Needed the score i wanted i.e. 65+.
> 
> Current Points is just 60
> 
> Age/Skills/Exp/PTE : 30/15/5/10


Pls share online test which is unused.


----------



## RIDA

Any reading tips please for Pte ??


----------



## amritsar

Prathameshmb said:


> Submitted my score to my consultant. Waiting for next pointers.
> 
> Hopefully he comes back with positive progress.
> 
> By the way guys i got one online practice test unused. Anyone wants to claim it...PM me.


hello, which essay u got in writing . Could u tell me pls more about the test is it hard or easy .I am getting very nervous because my exam is on 1st march


----------



## Revt

Yesterday noon I gave pte test in Sydney.. When I should expect to get the result?


----------



## umang_18

trinkasharma said:


> umang_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I want to give PTE soon, my IELTS score 2years back were L/7.5 R/8 W/6.5 S/6
> I need overall PTE 65 n none less than 58
> What is my PTE equivalent of IELTS score. Based on that score, would it be possible to get that score.?
> Is PTE easy Than IELTS?
> I want to prepare for speaking and writing as that I feel where I'm vulnerable. Is writing and speaking in PTE easier than that in IELTS ?
> Please suggest me any materials from which I can prepare.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you need overall 65 in PTE? Your consultant?
> 
> I guess it is for a University admission. Right?
Click to expand...


Yes,I need 65 overall with no less than 58 for my university application.


----------



## amritsar

Revt said:


> Yesterday noon I gave pte test in Sydney.. When I should expect to get the result?


hello which essay u got in exam and is it hard exam or easy ......pls tell me


----------



## Revt

Travel is important for education system. Many scholar are made without travelling. Opinion?


----------



## amritsar

Revt said:


> Travel is important for education system. Many scholar are made without travelling. Opinion?


thank u so much and how about the exam is it hard or easy


----------



## RIDA

Revt said:


> Yesterday noon I gave pte test in Sydney.. When I should expect to get the result?


Depends where did you attempt some takes a day some 48 hours
Please share your result when you get it 
Good luck


----------



## Revt

amritsar said:


> Revt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Travel is important for education system. Many scholar are made without travelling. Opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> thank u so much and how about the exam is it hard or easy
Click to expand...

It depends on your preparation, but it was easy as compared to test materials.


----------



## dansimp

Revt said:


> It depends on your preparation, but it was easy as compared to test materials.


Hello,
I'm planning to give in sydney too. Which center did you choose? How was the surrounding noise?


----------



## sam123456789

Prathameshmb said:


> Submitted my score to my consultant. Waiting for next pointers.
> 
> Hopefully he comes back with positive progress.
> 
> By the way guys i got one online practice test unused. Anyone wants to claim it...PM me.



What was your practice test scores? in Test scored A? and Test scored B?


----------



## Revt

Clifton


----------



## Revt

dansimp said:


> Revt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on your preparation, but it was easy as compared to test materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I'm planning to give in sydney too. Which center did you choose? How was the surrounding noise?
Click to expand...

Clifton it was good. Though I have not seen others. Not much disturbance just concentrate on urs. Headphone are strong enough u won't hear others much.


----------



## Revt

RIDA said:


> Revt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday noon I gave pte test in Sydney.. When I should expect to get the result?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where did you attempt some takes a day some 48 hours
> Please share your result when you get it
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks..


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,
I am compiling below a list of online resources and tips that I found useful in preparing for PTE. 
Introduction:
This should typically include your name, your educational or work background, your interests etc. Prepare and rehearse the introduction before the actual test and most importantly time yourself to check if you can finish it in 30 seconds. 
Reading:
Read the articles from the Arts and Letters daily site, it features curated articles over a broad range of topics, it will help to familiarize with new words and improve comprehension. 
There are 2 sets of questions , one with single correct answer and other with multiple correct answers, so make sure you read the instructions carefully. Read the question first and then the paragraph, this will make it easier to find the answer. 
In case of multiple correct answers, You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect options, these include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on.
Reorder paragraphs : 
This articles gives several tips and tricks for solving these type of questions : How to solve Para Jumble questions using the Chota Rajan method, Poriborton strategy and other easy tricks - PaGaLGuY
Practice questions available here : CAT Parajumbles

Listening 
For dictation : https://www.englishclub.com/listening/dictation.htm
You will be scored on the correct word sequences that you produce for this item type, so the more phrases you understand, the better your reproduction of the sentence will be. The key is to remember the sentence and then produce it in writing. Punctuation is very important, make sure the sentence ends with a full- stop or question as is needed, understand where and how to use commas. (This is a great lesson from TED : 



 )
Use capital letters where needed lik at the beginning of sentences , names, etc.

Speaking
Read aloud:
30-40 seconds are given before the recording starts for each question, so make use of this time to read the sentence in your mind, rehearsing the difficult words and also identifying the important words so that you can emphasize on these words while speaking. Pause when there is period or a comma (but remember it should be a very brief pause. ) If you can, use variations in tones for example to indicate a question mark or an exclamation. 
Describe Image	:
Study the image in the 25 seconds and identify the important elements and the trends and start preparing the sentences in your mind.
Start with identifying the type of image, whether it’s a graph, table, pie-chart etc. And then use corresponding terminologies while describing the image. 
Instead of saying, the graph describes, tries to use other words like the graph exhibits or illustrates or the bar chart indicates
Make comparisons : Use comparative words to describe the trends in the picture. Here are some examples : 
Slight/gradual/sharp/dramatic /slow 
A vast majority/ significant portion
increase/decrease/decline/reduction/stable/on par/ plateau
Talk about the overall trend : Describe if you can see a pattern, some helpful phrases can be :
The overall trend shows gradual increase
The sales fluctuated heavily from __ to _
A similar pattern is observed
Sales reached a peak and then remained constant ---
Sales made a remarkable recovery in the following/subsequent year
In conclusion or to sum up -----
---- had a significant impact
DO NOT PAUSE ( recording stops if you pause for 3 or more seconds)
In case the picture doesn’t have a lot of information, talk about the time period, the various categories or even about the information on the horizontal or x-axis and vertical or y-axis. 
Re-tell Lecture
Listen carefully and take notes, if the lecture is too fast , at least note down the keywords.
Listening :
Summarize spoken text :
I cannot stress enough, how important it is to take notes for this section. Try to note down all the important points from the recording, it will take a lot of practice to acquire the speed and precision to capture the essential details from the recording, however you can start with noting down the keywords to help you remember the key points.
To practice : Listen to podcasts available online , take notes and then write summaries for them. 
Again, check for spelling and grammatical mistakes. 
Writing :
Summary – It has to be written in 50-70 words, the key point here is that it should be a single sentence, so make sure you include only the important points from the given paragraph. 
Your response must be between 5 and 75 words so check the word count using the ‘Total Word Count’ counter below the response box. If you write fewer than five words or more than 75 words, your response will not be scored
Essays : This is the easy part. Essays topics are usually repeated or slightly altered. Here are a few sites which provide these essay topics : Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
I would strongly suggest that you practice writing these essays on your own first, as during the actual test you will have to write a 200-300 words essay within 20 minutes. Mere reading or memorizing the essays won’t help, it’s important to understand the topic and express your thoughts in a well-organized manner with correct grammar, punctuation and spellings. 

Practice tests : PTE website : FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
TCY Online : Free Online Pte Practice and Preparation Tests
This website has several tests for all sections, however only a few are free and rest all require subscription. ( use different Ids to create separate accounts , this will help to take at least 2 rounds of tests for each section)
ExamEnglish : PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
I did take the scored online tests available from Pearson website. I chose to take the golden kit which includes two scored practice tests; however I found that one is more than sufficient for practice. These tests give you only the final result that is your score in all 4 sections and enabling skills score. It doesn’t give you the score breakup per question, so they’re not particularly useful in finding out where you made mistakes. 

Lastly, refer this site for all online resources and preparation material, found it on one of the forums here : https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0
Hope this information helps all those taking PTE. All the best guys.
(Whoever has the administrator rights for the drive, please drop me a message, i would like to upload the material that I've got).


----------



## jakurati

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am compiling below a list of online resources and tips that I found useful in preparing for PTE.
> Introduction:
> This should typically include your name, your educational or work background, your interests etc. Prepare and rehearse the introduction before the actual test and most importantly time yourself to check if you can finish it in 30 seconds.
> Reading:
> Read the articles from the Arts and Letters daily site, it features curated articles over a broad range of topics, it will help to familiarize with new words and improve comprehension.
> There are 2 sets of questions , one with single correct answer and other with multiple correct answers, so make sure you read the instructions carefully. Read the question first and then the paragraph, this will make it easier to find the answer.
> In case of multiple correct answers, You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect options, these include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on.
> Reorder paragraphs :
> This articles gives several tips and tricks for solving these type of questions : How to solve Para Jumble questions using the Chota Rajan method, Poriborton strategy and other easy tricks - PaGaLGuY
> Practice questions available here : CAT Parajumbles
> 
> Listening
> For dictation : https://www.englishclub.com/listening/dictation.htm
> You will be scored on the correct word sequences that you produce for this item type, so the more phrases you understand, the better your reproduction of the sentence will be. The key is to remember the sentence and then produce it in writing. Punctuation is very important, make sure the sentence ends with a full- stop or question as is needed, understand where and how to use commas. (This is a great lesson from TED : Comma story - Terisa Folaron - YouTube )
> Use capital letters where needed lik at the beginning of sentences , names, etc.
> 
> Speaking
> Read aloud:
> 30-40 seconds are given before the recording starts for each question, so make use of this time to read the sentence in your mind, rehearsing the difficult words and also identifying the important words so that you can emphasize on these words while speaking. Pause when there is period or a comma (but remember it should be a very brief pause. ) If you can, use variations in tones for example to indicate a question mark or an exclamation.
> Describe Image	:
> Study the image in the 25 seconds and identify the important elements and the trends and start preparing the sentences in your mind.
> Start with identifying the type of image, whether it’s a graph, table, pie-chart etc. And then use corresponding terminologies while describing the image.
> Instead of saying, the graph describes, tries to use other words like the graph exhibits or illustrates or the bar chart indicates
> Make comparisons : Use comparative words to describe the trends in the picture. Here are some examples :
> Slight/gradual/sharp/dramatic /slow
> A vast majority/ significant portion
> increase/decrease/decline/reduction/stable/on par/ plateau
> Talk about the overall trend : Describe if you can see a pattern, some helpful phrases can be :
> The overall trend shows gradual increase
> The sales fluctuated heavily from __ to _
> A similar pattern is observed
> Sales reached a peak and then remained constant ---
> Sales made a remarkable recovery in the following/subsequent year
> In conclusion or to sum up -----
> ---- had a significant impact
> DO NOT PAUSE ( recording stops if you pause for 3 or more seconds)
> In case the picture doesn’t have a lot of information, talk about the time period, the various categories or even about the information on the horizontal or x-axis and vertical or y-axis.
> Re-tell Lecture
> Listen carefully and take notes, if the lecture is too fast , at least note down the keywords.
> Listening :
> Summarize spoken text :
> I cannot stress enough, how important it is to take notes for this section. Try to note down all the important points from the recording, it will take a lot of practice to acquire the speed and precision to capture the essential details from the recording, however you can start with noting down the keywords to help you remember the key points.
> To practice : Listen to podcasts available online , take notes and then write summaries for them.
> Again, check for spelling and grammatical mistakes.
> Writing :
> Summary – It has to be written in 50-70 words, the key point here is that it should be a single sentence, so make sure you include only the important points from the given paragraph.
> Your response must be between 5 and 75 words so check the word count using the ‘Total Word Count’ counter below the response box. If you write fewer than five words or more than 75 words, your response will not be scored
> Essays : This is the easy part. Essays topics are usually repeated or slightly altered. Here are a few sites which provide these essay topics : Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> I would strongly suggest that you practice writing these essays on your own first, as during the actual test you will have to write a 200-300 words essay within 20 minutes. Mere reading or memorizing the essays won’t help, it’s important to understand the topic and express your thoughts in a well-organized manner with correct grammar, punctuation and spellings.
> 
> Practice tests : PTE website : FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> TCY Online : Free Online Pte Practice and Preparation Tests
> This website has several tests for all sections, however only a few are free and rest all require subscription. ( use different Ids to create separate accounts , this will help to take at least 2 rounds of tests for each section)
> ExamEnglish : PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> I did take the scored online tests available from Pearson website. I chose to take the golden kit which includes two scored practice tests; however I found that one is more than sufficient for practice. These tests give you only the final result that is your score in all 4 sections and enabling skills score. It doesn’t give you the score breakup per question, so they’re not particularly useful in finding out where you made mistakes.
> 
> Lastly, refer this site for all online resources and preparation material, found it on one of the forums here : https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0
> Hope this information helps all those taking PTE. All the best guys.
> (Whoever has the administrator rights for the drive, please drop me a message, i would like to upload the material that I've got).


Very informative update Rachna188. Appreciate your efforts to help others :]


----------



## bishesh

*Improving Speaking score*



RevanthAr said:


> Hi PTE-A test takers,
> 
> All the best to all of you. It's nice to see people help each other out here. I took the test a couple of times:
> 
> First attempt:
> L:77 S:70 R:85 W:82
> 
> Second attempt:
> L:82 S:90 R:90 W:84
> 
> I know there is lot of help available already but please feel free to ask me anything related to PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks,
> Revanth Arramreddy



Hi there, 
first time in the forum.. I see lots of help regarding PTEA in this thread. I've got a quick question for you if you don't mind.

I see a jump in your Speaking score, from 70 to 90. Could you pls share what you did to improve your score in the second attempt? Like, did you make an inadvertent error in the first try? Or were you not well prepared for your first attempt?

Thanks!


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

Here's the link to the write-ups I put together for the PTE essays, some of these essays are not really organized and are only meant to serve as pointers to develop ideas. 

Link to the document : PTE Essays




Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am compiling below a list of online resources and tips that I found useful in preparing for PTE.
> Introduction:
> This should typically include your name, your educational or work background, your interests etc. Prepare and rehearse the introduction before the actual test and most importantly time yourself to check if you can finish it in 30 seconds.
> Reading:
> Read the articles from the Arts and Letters daily site, it features curated articles over a broad range of topics, it will help to familiarize with new words and improve comprehension.
> There are 2 sets of questions , one with single correct answer and other with multiple correct answers, so make sure you read the instructions carefully. Read the question first and then the paragraph, this will make it easier to find the answer.
> In case of multiple correct answers, You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect options, these include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on.
> Reorder paragraphs :
> This articles gives several tips and tricks for solving these type of questions : How to solve Para Jumble questions using the Chota Rajan method, Poriborton strategy and other easy tricks - PaGaLGuY
> Practice questions available here : CAT Parajumbles
> 
> Listening
> For dictation : https://www.englishclub.com/listening/dictation.htm
> You will be scored on the correct word sequences that you produce for this item type, so the more phrases you understand, the better your reproduction of the sentence will be. The key is to remember the sentence and then produce it in writing. Punctuation is very important, make sure the sentence ends with a full- stop or question as is needed, understand where and how to use commas. (This is a great lesson from TED : Comma story - Terisa Folaron - YouTube )
> Use capital letters where needed lik at the beginning of sentences , names, etc.
> 
> Speaking
> Read aloud:
> 30-40 seconds are given before the recording starts for each question, so make use of this time to read the sentence in your mind, rehearsing the difficult words and also identifying the important words so that you can emphasize on these words while speaking. Pause when there is period or a comma (but remember it should be a very brief pause. ) If you can, use variations in tones for example to indicate a question mark or an exclamation.
> Describe Image	:
> Study the image in the 25 seconds and identify the important elements and the trends and start preparing the sentences in your mind.
> Start with identifying the type of image, whether it’s a graph, table, pie-chart etc. And then use corresponding terminologies while describing the image.
> Instead of saying, the graph describes, tries to use other words like the graph exhibits or illustrates or the bar chart indicates
> Make comparisons : Use comparative words to describe the trends in the picture. Here are some examples :
> Slight/gradual/sharp/dramatic /slow
> A vast majority/ significant portion
> increase/decrease/decline/reduction/stable/on par/ plateau
> Talk about the overall trend : Describe if you can see a pattern, some helpful phrases can be :
> The overall trend shows gradual increase
> The sales fluctuated heavily from __ to _
> A similar pattern is observed
> Sales reached a peak and then remained constant ---
> Sales made a remarkable recovery in the following/subsequent year
> In conclusion or to sum up -----
> ---- had a significant impact
> DO NOT PAUSE ( recording stops if you pause for 3 or more seconds)
> In case the picture doesn’t have a lot of information, talk about the time period, the various categories or even about the information on the horizontal or x-axis and vertical or y-axis.
> Re-tell Lecture
> Listen carefully and take notes, if the lecture is too fast , at least note down the keywords.
> Listening :
> Summarize spoken text :
> I cannot stress enough, how important it is to take notes for this section. Try to note down all the important points from the recording, it will take a lot of practice to acquire the speed and precision to capture the essential details from the recording, however you can start with noting down the keywords to help you remember the key points.
> To practice : Listen to podcasts available online , take notes and then write summaries for them.
> Again, check for spelling and grammatical mistakes.
> Writing :
> Summary – It has to be written in 50-70 words, the key point here is that it should be a single sentence, so make sure you include only the important points from the given paragraph.
> Your response must be between 5 and 75 words so check the word count using the ‘Total Word Count’ counter below the response box. If you write fewer than five words or more than 75 words, your response will not be scored
> Essays : This is the easy part. Essays topics are usually repeated or slightly altered. Here are a few sites which provide these essay topics : Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> I would strongly suggest that you practice writing these essays on your own first, as during the actual test you will have to write a 200-300 words essay within 20 minutes. Mere reading or memorizing the essays won’t help, it’s important to understand the topic and express your thoughts in a well-organized manner with correct grammar, punctuation and spellings.
> 
> Practice tests : PTE website : FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> TCY Online : Free Online Pte Practice and Preparation Tests
> This website has several tests for all sections, however only a few are free and rest all require subscription. ( use different Ids to create separate accounts , this will help to take at least 2 rounds of tests for each section)
> ExamEnglish : PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> I did take the scored online tests available from Pearson website. I chose to take the golden kit which includes two scored practice tests; however I found that one is more than sufficient for practice. These tests give you only the final result that is your score in all 4 sections and enabling skills score. It doesn’t give you the score breakup per question, so they’re not particularly useful in finding out where you made mistakes.
> 
> Lastly, refer this site for all online resources and preparation material, found it on one of the forums here : https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0
> Hope this information helps all those taking PTE. All the best guys.
> (Whoever has the administrator rights for the drive, please drop me a message, i would like to upload the material that I've got).


----------



## Lucas_TG

Hi Guys, I've taken the exam twice and the scores are following:

1st: L 47/R 61/S 63/W 47
2nd: L 55/R 75/S 83/W 52

In both of the two exams I was unable to finish the 'writing from diction' parts (in the 2nd exam I just finished one sentence out of four).:sad:

Can anyone give me some suggestions regarding listening and writing, also the time management in listening section ?

I also would like to know that would I achieve 65 on L&R in the 2nd try if I had finished the whole writing from diction part.

Many thanks!


----------



## jesiu

Does anybody send PTE report to The Surveying & Spatial Sciences Institute (SSSI) is Australia?

I can't find under any name.

Did anybody have any problems with sending report to institution that assess qualification?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## bob_1982

Lucas_TG said:


> Hi Guys, I've taken the exam twice and the scores are following:
> 
> 1st: L 47/R 61/S 63/W 47
> 2nd: L 55/R 75/S 83/W 52
> 
> In both of the two exams I was unable to finish the 'writing from diction' parts (in the 2nd exam I just finished one sentence out of four).:sad:
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions regarding listening and writing, also the time management in listening section ?
> 
> I also would like to know that would I achieve 65 on L&R in the 2nd try if I had finished the whole writing from diction part.
> 
> Many thanks!


hi
i saw you improved a lot in speaking.can you let me know how you achieved that?
i am struggling for listening and speaking


----------



## dilan

*PTE Reading section*

I am going to take the PTE exam next month. I have a doubt about the reading section. Could somebody please explain how to use the given time effectively. As I understood, we were given a fixed time for whole reading part. How many reading questions will come from each sections specially for fill in the blank section?


----------



## rahulsquirk

umang_18 said:


> Hello,
> I want to give PTE soon, my IELTS score 2years back were L/7.5 R/8 W/6.5 S/6
> I need overall PTE 65 n none less than 58
> What is my PTE equivalent of IELTS score. Based on that score, would it be possible to get that score.?
> Is PTE easy Than IELTS?
> I want to prepare for speaking and writing as that I feel where I'm vulnerable. Is writing and speaking in PTE easier than that in IELTS ?
> Please suggest me any materials from which I can prepare.
> Thank you



I stand corrected. My previous reply assumed PTE and IELTS cant be compared marks wise. Take a look here 



> *Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view*
> As on today, IELTS is not desired by many of the applicants probably, due to the so-called The Great <font color="Lime">0.5 scam and host of other reasons as stated below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE Vs IELTS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Differences:
> 
> 
> 1)Easy to book the exam slot. In a week in advance will do, I suppose. For IELTS atleast a month or two is needed in major Indian cities.
> 
> 
> 2)Results are out within 24 hours, but center folks commit 5BDs max; however recently we found few members posting there was a delay of week. However, almost 80-90% of people get results fairly quickly.
> 
> 
> 3)Enabling skills scores gives us the areas where we might need to improve upon; in-case results are not to the band we required.
> 
> 
> 4)Fully automated, no subjective corrections like IELTS in speaking & writing sections.
> 
> 
> 5)No need to use pencil and paper. We end-up spending quite a bit of time erasing during written section. As most of us are used to using a system, editing while writing essay is easy. Which enables us to complete essays in PTE-A format in around 17-18 minutes.
> 
> 
> 6)Reading section in PTE-A, we need to understand the given para to identify the answer. Unlike in IELTS where we fish for answers after reading the questions.
> 
> 
> 7)Writing is scored based on a candidates writing and listening section’s performance.
> 
> 
> 8)Negative marking in reading and listening modules under multiple choice multiple answers. Just to avoid candidates selecting all the options.
> 
> 
> 9)Some people might feel speaking into a microphone rather weird (I am also one among that group) nonetheless its manageable. Also few have stated neighboring candidates voice disturbs during speaking modules. I don’t think so, at least for me. Took the exam in a full house of 6-7 people.
> 
> 
> 10)You can book an emergency slot for giving PTE-A exams by paying additional fee, in-case a person wants to give exam in a day or two depending on their need. Actually the turn-around time is pretty quick
> 
> 
> 11) A candidate can give a mock exams, by booking in Pearson site. Scoring are done like actual exams, this would enable candidates to identify where do they stand and areas to improve before taking the exam for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have missed some more points, but this is strictly my opinion and you may differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison on the scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS PTE-A
> 
> 
> 9.0; 86-90
> 
> 
> 8.5; 83-85
> 
> 
> 8.0; 79-82
> 
> 
> 7.5; 73-78
> 
> 
> 7.0; 65-72
> 
> 
> 6.5; 58-64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go through PTE-A threads in the forum to gain more in-depth and multiple point of views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of venting my opinion on IELTS. As an applicant, go through each of the accepted English exams, and choice the format which suits you the most. :boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=6968746


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amritsar

rahulsquirk said:


> I stand corrected. My previous reply assumed PTE and IELTS cant be compared marks wise. Take a look here
> 
> 
> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which essay u got in exam and how about the test is it easy or hard


----------



## amritsar

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am compiling below a list of online resources and tips that I found useful in preparing for PTE.
> Introduction:
> This should typically include your name, your educational or work background, your interests etc. Prepare and rehearse the introduction before the actual test and most importantly time yourself to check if you can finish it in 30 seconds.
> Reading:
> Read the articles from the Arts and Letters daily site, it features curated articles over a broad range of topics, it will help to familiarize with new words and improve comprehension.
> There are 2 sets of questions , one with single correct answer and other with multiple correct answers, so make sure you read the instructions carefully. Read the question first and then the paragraph, this will make it easier to find the answer.
> In case of multiple correct answers, You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect options, these include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on.
> Reorder paragraphs :
> This articles gives several tips and tricks for solving these type of questions : How to solve Para Jumble questions using the Chota Rajan method, Poriborton strategy and other easy tricks - PaGaLGuY
> Practice questions available here : CAT Parajumbles
> 
> Listening
> For dictation : https://www.englishclub.com/listening/dictation.htm
> You will be scored on the correct word sequences that you produce for this item type, so the more phrases you understand, the better your reproduction of the sentence will be. The key is to remember the sentence and then produce it in writing. Punctuation is very important, make sure the sentence ends with a full- stop or question as is needed, understand where and how to use commas. (This is a great lesson from TED : Comma story - Terisa Folaron - YouTube )
> Use capital letters where needed lik at the beginning of sentences , names, etc.
> 
> Speaking
> Read aloud:
> 30-40 seconds are given before the recording starts for each question, so make use of this time to read the sentence in your mind, rehearsing the difficult words and also identifying the important words so that you can emphasize on these words while speaking. Pause when there is period or a comma (but remember it should be a very brief pause. ) If you can, use variations in tones for example to indicate a question mark or an exclamation.
> Describe Image	:
> Study the image in the 25 seconds and identify the important elements and the trends and start preparing the sentences in your mind.
> Start with identifying the type of image, whether it’s a graph, table, pie-chart etc. And then use corresponding terminologies while describing the image.
> Instead of saying, the graph describes, tries to use other words like the graph exhibits or illustrates or the bar chart indicates
> Make comparisons : Use comparative words to describe the trends in the picture. Here are some examples :
> Slight/gradual/sharp/dramatic /slow
> A vast majority/ significant portion
> increase/decrease/decline/reduction/stable/on par/ plateau
> Talk about the overall trend : Describe if you can see a pattern, some helpful phrases can be :
> The overall trend shows gradual increase
> The sales fluctuated heavily from __ to _
> A similar pattern is observed
> Sales reached a peak and then remained constant ---
> Sales made a remarkable recovery in the following/subsequent year
> In conclusion or to sum up -----
> ---- had a significant impact
> DO NOT PAUSE ( recording stops if you pause for 3 or more seconds)
> In case the picture doesn’t have a lot of information, talk about the time period, the various categories or even about the information on the horizontal or x-axis and vertical or y-axis.
> Re-tell Lecture
> Listen carefully and take notes, if the lecture is too fast , at least note down the keywords.
> Listening :
> Summarize spoken text :
> I cannot stress enough, how important it is to take notes for this section. Try to note down all the important points from the recording, it will take a lot of practice to acquire the speed and precision to capture the essential details from the recording, however you can start with noting down the keywords to help you remember the key points.
> To practice : Listen to podcasts available online , take notes and then write summaries for them.
> Again, check for spelling and grammatical mistakes.
> Writing :
> Summary – It has to be written in 50-70 words, the key point here is that it should be a single sentence, so make sure you include only the important points from the given paragraph.
> Your response must be between 5 and 75 words so check the word count using the ‘Total Word Count’ counter below the response box. If you write fewer than five words or more than 75 words, your response will not be scored
> Essays : This is the easy part. Essays topics are usually repeated or slightly altered. Here are a few sites which provide these essay topics : Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> I would strongly suggest that you practice writing these essays on your own first, as during the actual test you will have to write a 200-300 words essay within 20 minutes. Mere reading or memorizing the essays won’t help, it’s important to understand the topic and express your thoughts in a well-organized manner with correct grammar, punctuation and spellings.
> 
> Practice tests : PTE website : FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> TCY Online : Free Online Pte Practice and Preparation Tests
> This website has several tests for all sections, however only a few are free and rest all require subscription. ( use different Ids to create separate accounts , this will help to take at least 2 rounds of tests for each section)
> ExamEnglish : PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
> I did take the scored online tests available from Pearson website. I chose to take the golden kit which includes two scored practice tests; however I found that one is more than sufficient for practice. These tests give you only the final result that is your score in all 4 sections and enabling skills score. It doesn’t give you the score breakup per question, so they’re not particularly useful in finding out where you made mistakes.
> 
> Lastly, refer this site for all online resources and preparation material, found it on one of the forums here : https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0
> Hope this information helps all those taking PTE. All the best guys.
> (Whoever has the administrator rights for the drive, please drop me a message, i would like to upload the material that I've got).


hello which essay u got in exam


----------



## Lucas_TG

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i saw you improved a lot in speaking.can you let me know how you achieved that?
> i am struggling for listening and speaking


Hi, I think the improvement in this section is because I practice a lot in the describe images part, as you known the questions are similar and you can prepare a model for the pie chart, line graph and so on. I think that's the short cut for increasing your speaking score.


----------



## trinkasharma

Lucas_TG said:


> Hi Guys, I've taken the exam twice and the scores are following:
> 
> 1st: L 47/R 61/S 63/W 47
> 2nd: L 55/R 75/S 83/W 52
> 
> In both of the two exams I was unable to finish the 'writing from diction' parts (in the 2nd exam I just finished one sentence out of four).:sad:
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions regarding listening and writing, also the time management in listening section ?
> 
> I also would like to know that would I achieve 65 on L&R in the 2nd try if I had finished the whole writing from diction part.
> 
> Many thanks!


I think so. AFAIK, 'writing from diction' counts for W and L portions.


----------



## amritsar

trinkasharma said:


> I think so. AFAIK, 'writing from diction' counts for W and L portions.


hi which essay u got in exam


----------



## trinkasharma

amritsar said:


> hi which essay u got in exam


I got five essays because I took it four times. I forgot what I got there because I knew all the essay topics.


----------



## jesiu

trinkasharma said:


> I think so. AFAIK, 'writing from diction' counts for W and L portions.


What do you mean by 'writing from diction counts for W and L portions?

Thanks


----------



## Rachna188

The topic for my essay was "Extreme sports are dangerous, do you think they should be banned?"



amritsar said:


> hello which essay u got in exam


----------



## amritsar

oh, could u tell me about the test is it easy or difficult because i am getting nervous and i need overall 55. this is my first time ......pls help me my exam is on 1st march


----------



## amritsar

trinkasharma said:


> I got five essays because I took it four times. I forgot what I got there because I knew all the essay topics.


oh, could u tell me about the test is it easy or difficult because i am getting nervous and i need overall 55. this is my first time ......pls help me my exam is on 1st march


----------



## amritsar

amritsar said:


> oh, could u tell me about the test is it easy or difficult because i am getting nervous and i need overall 55. this is my first time ......pls help me my exam is on 1st march





Rachna188 said:


> The topic for my essay was "Extreme sports are dangerous, do you think they should be banned?"


was the test is easy or difficult because I am getting nervous about exam, I am taking a test on 1st march


----------



## trinkasharma

amritsar said:


> oh, could u tell me about the test is it easy or difficult because i am getting nervous and i need overall 55. this is my first time ......pls help me my exam is on 1st march


How do I know about your English skills? I needed four attempts to cross 79 in speaking. Others sections were always 90 or close.

BTW if you are from USA then you may not need to take this exam. And if you are not from the US, then you need to carefully read when typing.


----------



## trinkasharma

jesiu said:


> What do you mean by 'writing from diction counts for W and L portions?
> 
> Thanks


Reading, Speaking,W,L = R,S,W,L.


----------



## amritsar

trinkasharma said:


> How do I know about your English skills? I needed four attempts to cross 79 in speaking. Others sections were always 90 or close.
> 
> BTW if you are from USA then you may not need to take this exam. And if you are not from the US, then you need to carefully read when typing.


hello, I am originally from India but I lived in USA and i need overall 55 but not less than 50 in each. Could u tell me about the reading section, was it easy in exam or difficult.


----------



## Lucas_TG

amritsar said:


> hello, I am originally from India but I lived in USA and i need overall 55 but not less than 50 in each. Could u tell me about the reading section, was it easy in exam or difficult.


Hi there. I strongly suggest you to have a look the following page before you attend the exam. You can find free materials regarding to the exam there, they will help you to have a general idea about the exam and the difficlity level.

/pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation


----------



## trinkasharma

amritsar said:


> hello, I am originally from India but I lived in USA and i need overall 55 but not less than 50 in each. Could u tell me about the reading section, was it easy in exam or difficult.


In all the four attempts I scored a 90 in reading, so it was easy for ME.

BTW what will happen if I say that it was hard? Will you give up the idea to take PTE?


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

I am targeting 79+, I need your critical view on the essays. I would incorporate your suggestion and improve my submission. I am going in on 7th

Can laws change the human behaviors.

" Good people do not need law to tell them what needs to be done and Bad people don't care about the Law" Aristotle
Laws have been around from time immemorial. They have always guided the human nature and punished anyone who has
gone away from the law. Yet, Many behaviors of human beings are not restricted due to fear of law catching up on them.
So let us analyse if the Law truly has any impact on the behaviors of humans.

Firstly, The law takes too much time to settle any case. Many a times the Cases need elaborate evidence investigation
and proof for jury to punish the guilty. For example. The Mumbai Blast of 1993 case took 21 years to resolve and Many of the 
guilty were either dead or too old to be punished for their crimes. Because of this there would be no trust on the law 
taking its full impact
Secondly, The Nexus between the law men and the powerful people who often strangle the law and turn the tide in their favor by 
misrepresenting of the law. To illustrate Salman Khan Vs pave vendors case, where after 10 years of investigation the eye witness account was misrepresented by defense lawyers and Salman Khan walked free. So in these case how can one hope to see law having any real impact on the changing of attitudes in the society.

Thus to conclude, we can see that Law has not been able to change the human behaviors. There are other factors which decide on human behaviors. many a times its mostly internal upbringing and value system one upholds than the fear of law. So education and good value system would change the human behavior.


----------



## dansimp

Laws have been around from time immemorial. We use since instead of from to indicate the time period leading up to the present. So your statement should be "Laws have been around since time immemorial. I would advise you to get rid of this overused phrase altogether 
They have always guided the human nature and punished anyone who has
gone away from the law. I get what you are trying to say with "gone away from the law" but it shouldnt be expressed this way. YOu could rephrase it by saying "those who have failed to abide by them"
Yet, Many behaviors of human beings are not restricted due to fear of law catching up on them.Again I clearly understand the intention behind this statement but its a poor way to express it. "Human behaviour has always eluded to the farthest reaches of the law." could be a better way to express this.
So let us analyze if the Law truly has any impact on the behaviors of humans. "Human behavior"

Firstly, The law takes too much time to settle any case. Many a timesI would advise against using this phrase due to its much-debated usage, several times conveys the meaning equally well. the Cases need elaborate evidence investigationSomethings not right here. Are you trying to say "investigative evidence" as this is the proper usage.
and proof for jury to punish the guilty. For example. The Mumbai Blast of 1993 case took 21 years to resolve and Many of the Be careful which letters you capitalize. Blast and Many should not be in caps.
guilty were either dead or too old to be punished for their crimes. Because of this, every introductory phrase should be followed by a comma for eg Moreover, However, Although, etc there would be no trust on the law Your trust is IN the law, not ON it, read up on prepositions.
taking its full impact
Secondly, The Nexusagain why is The Nexus in caps? You could lose crucial marks for these mistakes. 
between the law menShouldnt this be members of the judiciary? the term law men doesn't fit here 
and the powerful people who often strangle the law and turn the tide in their favor by 
misrepresenting of either use "misrepresentation of" or "misrepresenting the law" the latter fits the tone 
the law. To illustrate To illustrate further,[/COLOR
]Salman Khan Vs pave vendors caseUsing these cases directly doesn't sound right. For example, I wouldn't say "The 9/11 tragedy", I would rather write "the attacks of September 11 2001 that left bla bla", what I'm trying to say is that not everyone is aware of the cases which you have mentioned and it would be good to provide some context., 
where after 10 yearswhere even after
of investigation the eye witness account was misrepresented by defense lawyers and Salman Khan walked free. So in these casethese cases, use plural
how can one hope to see law having any real impact on the changing of attitudes in the society.this complete sentence needs reframing. "How can law alone contribute to bringing change in our society?"

Thus to conclude, we can see that Law has not been able to change the human behaviorscertain aspects of human behavior. 
There are other factors which decide on human behaviors. Uve used this term too many times, try rephrasing
many a times refer to my comments on usage of this phrase above.
its mostly internal upbringinginternal not needed
and value system one upholds than the fear of law. So education and good value system would change the human behavior.Go for a balanced conclusion. Educated and good valued people do commit crimes! it should be a balance of all these. 

I haven't focussed on the content and the points that you have put forth, but just on your usage of English. It was a good attempt but you still need to put in some more effort. I hope this helps. 



dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am targeting 79+, I need your critical view on the essays. I would incorporate your suggestion and improve my submission. I am going in on 7th
> 
> Can laws change the human behaviors.
> 
> " Good people do not need law to tell them what needs to be done and Bad people don't care about the Law" Aristotle
> Laws have been around from time immemorial. They have always guided the human nature and punished anyone who has
> gone away from the law. Yet, Many behaviors of human beings are not restricted due to fear of law catching up on them.
> So let us analyse if the Law truly has any impact on the behaviors of humans.
> 
> Firstly, The law takes too much time to settle any case. Many a times the Cases need elaborate evidence investigation
> and proof for jury to punish the guilty. For example. The Mumbai Blast of 1993 case took 21 years to resolve and Many of the
> guilty were either dead or too old to be punished for their crimes. Because of this there would be no trust on the law
> taking its full impact
> Secondly, The Nexus between the law men and the powerful people who often strangle the law and turn the tide in their favor by
> misrepresenting of the law. To illustrate Salman Khan Vs pave vendors case, where after 10 years of investigation the eye witness account was misrepresented by defense lawyers and Salman Khan walked free. So in these case how can one hope to see law having any real impact on the changing of attitudes in the society.
> 
> Thus to conclude, we can see that Law has not been able to change the human behaviors. There are other factors which decide on human behaviors. many a times its mostly internal upbringing and value system one upholds than the fear of law. So education and good value system would change the human behavior.


----------



## pdhadhal

amritsar said:


> hello, I am originally from India but I lived in USA and i need overall 55 but not less than 50 in each. Could u tell me about the reading section, was it easy in exam or difficult.


There is no short cut to success, Practice enough tests prior to exam , try pearson mock test and see the score . I am sure you will find your way


----------



## dreamsanj

Dansimp.. Thank you for taking time and pointing out where I can improve. I will work on them. I understand that there is so much scope for improvement in my grammar.


----------



## RIDA

I need some suggestions and tips in Reading section as I am going to attempt it soon
Cheers


----------



## amritsar

Hi, which skills are important while submitting the score to university or both communicative or enabling skills are important....pls help


----------



## trinkasharma

amritsar said:


> Hi, which skills are important while submitting the score to university or both communicative or enabling skills are important....pls help


The four things on top are the only important things. Other exams like IELTS-A don't even mention the other skills.

For a university, a confirmed source of funds (Scholarship/Family jewels) is the most important thing.


----------



## arbed

Guys i just did my pte today.. Hate to say this but i think i didnt do well coz i was sooo distracted! I dont think its fair to be sitting in a room where people spoke loudly and the way some people type its as if they have elephant hands stomping on the keyboard!! I really didn't expect it to be so bad! J think if u can get pass that it should be fine. Also, is it weird that i feel ielts is easier than pte though many said pte is easier. Describing bar/chart was most difficult for me and anything that requires me to retell in speaking.. My word of advice is to stay as focused as possible!


----------



## mukeshsharma

i screwed up my score , overall 76 , L-74 , S-83, W-75, R- 76 , [ i was aiming for - 79 , i wont gt 189 invite this year as ict ba quota will be filled ] 

Spelling -23 , 
rest were in some 70's range , NOT SURE WHAT TO DO , Any idea guys ????


----------



## RIDA

mukeshsharma said:


> i screwed up my score , overall 76 , L-74 , S-83, W-75, R- 76 , [ i was aiming for - 79 , i wont gt 189 invite this year as ict ba quota will be filled ]
> 
> Spelling -23 ,
> rest were in some 70's range , NOT SURE WHAT TO DO , Any idea guys ????


Spelling -23 can I ask you why?
How did you prepare your reading by the way?


----------



## mukeshsharma

because i always work on word / outlook, Use spell check to get rid of this ,and never paid attention on spellings , may be that is the reason ? Now need to figure out , what to do next ???

Btw i never prepared , just went and gave exam , just like that 




RIDA said:


> Spelling -23 can I ask you why?
> How did you prepare your reading by the way?


----------



## Singh_lucky

Hi All ,

I need a quick help from you side .. I am taking PTE-A on 29th Feb and my requirement is 79+. Please give me suggestion for listening, Writing and reading module , as in my previous attempt , I scored L-70, R-72, W-77, S-80. Any prompt reply will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks in Advance .

Regards
Lucky


----------



## dilan

*How to manage the time effectively ???*

*The individual tasks in Section 2 of the Listening part are not timed; you will have between 23 and 28 minutes to complete all of Section 2 of the Listening part.

How to manage the time effectively ???

:confused2:


----------



## trinkasharma

dilan said:


> *The individual tasks in Section 2 of the Listening part are not timed; you will have between 23 and 28 minutes to complete all of Section 2 of the Listening part.
> 
> How to manage the time effectively ???
> 
> :confused2:


Do what you can. Linguistic abilities do not improve overnight.


----------



## Rahul77

trinkasharma said:


> How do I know about your English skills? I needed four attempts to cross 79 in speaking. Others sections were always 90 or close.
> 
> BTW if you are from USA then you may not need to take this exam. And if you are not from the US, then you need to carefully read when typing.


I got 90 in S/L/W but got 76 in reading. Any guidance for improving reading score. I got really simple parajumbles then I got 76 so really concerned how to improve on that. This was my first PTE attempt.


----------



## mukeshsharma

I also gt R-76 and i know u also goofed up like me in multiple choice - multiple answer :-( , whts ur score in spelling ?




Rahul77 said:


> I got 90 in S/L/W but got 76 in reading. Any guidance for improving reading score. I got really simple parajumbles then I got 76 so really concerned how to improve on that. This was my first PTE attempt.


----------



## amritsar

mukeshsharma said:


> I also gt R-76 and i know u also goofed up like me in multiple choice - multiple answer :-( , whts ur score in spelling ?


hi, which essay u got in test....


----------



## mukeshsharma

it was something like on TV /Radio / newspapers are good or bad for youth ? 



amritsar said:


> hi, which essay u got in test....


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months. 
I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?


----------



## rajat_delhi

[email protected] said:


> Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
> One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
> Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months.
> I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?



Refer to the below Link.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

The last point clearly mentions:
The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed *within 12 months* of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing. 

In the above link, there are alternatives to tests as well. Please refer to the site for clear instructions.


----------



## SOURABH.C

[email protected] said:


> Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
> One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
> Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months.
> I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?


He can mail them asking why are they asking for another ielts test if it is valid for two years??Is there a specific requirement for dependent??


----------



## RIDA

amritsar said:


> mukeshsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also gt R-76 and i know u also goofed up like me in multiple choice - multiple answer :-( , whts ur score in spelling ?
> 
> 
> 
> hi, which essay u got in test....
Click to expand...

Don't know why reading is tough for us whereas some says that's the easiest module


----------



## SOURABH.C

Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..


----------



## VBA

SOURABH.C said:


> Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..


Hey Congrats 
which attempt was this??


----------



## RIDA

SOURABH.C said:


> Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..


Congrats can you tell us how did you prep your reading and what essay you got in writing?


----------



## VBA

Hi all,

Is there anyone taking exam on 17th or 18th March???
Want to study with someone who is very serious for 79+ in each.

Thanks


----------



## chalita

arbed said:


> Guys i just did my pte today.. Hate to say this but i think i didnt do well coz i was sooo distracted! I dont think its fair to be sitting in a room where people spoke loudly and the way some people type its as if they have elephant hands stomping on the keyboard!! I really didn't expect it to be so bad! J think if u can get pass that it should be fine. Also, is it weird that i feel ielts is easier than pte though many said pte is easier. Describing bar/chart was most difficult for me and anything that requires me to retell in speaking.. My word of advice is to stay as focused as possible!


Could you tell me what kind of describe images you got?


----------



## trsaif

Hi All,

I need some suggestions and tips in Reading and Speaking sections as I am going to attempt it soon.

I was aiming for -65

PTE-A exam score:

overall 59 
L-67 , 
R- 55, 
S-54, 
W-69

Grammar: 79 
Oral Fluency: 50
Pronunciation: 52
Spelling: 66
Vocabulary: 86
Written D: 53


----------



## SOURABH.C

VBA said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which attempt was this??
Click to expand...

6th attempt


----------



## SOURABH.C

RIDA said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats can you tell us how did you prep your reading and what essay you got in writing?
Click to expand...

Speaking was my biggest trouble and thankfully I cracked it this time..As regards reading I tried few para jumbles but frankly it depends on level of exam and some luck too..


----------



## SOURABH.C

My essay topic was does laws have any effect of society??


----------



## Revt

I got pte result and could not score required marks. Did anyone took pte course in Sydney? Please share your experience, your score, course details. I was wondering spending $500 is better than repeating multiple times as I want 79+ score.


----------



## Revt

SOURABH.C said:


> My essay topic was does laws have any effect of society??


Hi Sourabh,

How did you improve in speaking? Please share some tricks?

Thanks,
Revt


----------



## SOURABH.C

Revt said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> My essay topic was does laws have any effect of society??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> How did you improve in speaking? Please share some tricks?
> 
> Thanks,
> Revt
Click to expand...

Hii it took me 6 attempts to master speaking..I have learnt the most important thing is to be fluent and pronounce words properly..u should speak non stop at a normal pace without any pauses..no hmmm ummm etc should be used


----------



## aggpunit

Which is the most challenging section/module and question type in PTE?


----------



## amritsar

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii it took me 6 attempts to master speaking..I have learnt the most important thing is to be fluent and pronounce words properly..u should speak non stop at a normal pace without any pauses..no hmmm ummm etc should be used[/
> 
> Hi, I already got mock scored test....is it ok to give a mock test 2nd time or 1 time is fine.......my exam is on 1st march and I am getting worried. any suggestions....


----------



## funnybond4u

aggpunit said:


> Which is the most challenging section/module and question type in PTE?


It depends on person's skills.


----------



## amritsar

should i give a 2nd time or not....test content will be changed or same as 1st time.


----------



## jakurati

aggpunit said:


> Which is the most challenging section/module and question type in PTE?


Well brother each one has their own difficulty level. Some may feel parajumbles are easy for others it's like icing on cake. I say if u have time and prepared well give the mock test which has 2 test and it will help you to know how well u did and where are the areas u need to work on. U wont have a detailed repeated however, u can analyse urself once u have ur mock results. Hope this helps.

Thanks, Jyoteesh


----------



## hydraveron

Well it all depends on the score you received the 1st time. If you got a good score, then a 2nd time is not necessarily required. But then again, practice makes perfect....so really your decision whether the additional practice is worth the money. You can always check youtube for practice material as well to hone your weak points. 

Otherwise relax and walk outside to get some fresh air. Get a good nights sleep. That's what I did the day before my test. 

Goodluck!



amritsar said:


> should i give a 2nd time or not....test content will be changed or same as 1st time.


----------



## hydraveron

Take a practice exam and see what areas are challenging for you. For me it was Speaking as I had to get comfortable with the format of answering a question in 40 seconds. 



aggpunit said:


> Which is the most challenging section/module and question type in PTE?


----------



## rc4aus

Hello all

Sharing my PTE-A experience here for the benefit of those who are yet to appear. I am an avid reader and have had just one attempt at PTE A. I registered for the exam one month in advance with the following aim in mind - Any thing less than one month will not give me enough time to be familiar with the test pattern and find my weakness. Anything more than a month will leave me with a relax attitude during most part of the preparation. One month would give me enough time to prepare considering I am working full time and a mother of a 6 y old.

This is how I prepared. Before I went in the exam preparation, my aim during preparations was to get 90. I read somewhere if I aimed for 90 I will surely get 79.

I understood and made note of all question types first. I practiced each of them to see how I would do if the test would happen today, without any preparation.

I marked them according to how difficult I found them. Totally skipped preparation for the easiest ones, in my case, the reading section. I prepared just the tough question types- Mostly reading graphs, charts etc., writing essays, summarizing written text and spoken text. I googled strategies on how to master these question types. 

I googled sample tests for pte a and "read" as many as possible. Frankly the toughest question type for me was essay but I really didn´t practice writing a single one before the test. Just read about strategies. E.g. I found sample essay templates somewhere and kept them in mind. They helped me in the actual exam. Also watched a lot of youtube videos during my preparation. You should try to pick up Any positives that you can from anywhere.

I felt distracted in the speaking section because people around me were speaking as well. It is important to speak non stop without pauses. I did this despite the distraction.

When I came out of the test I felt I had not done too good in speaking because I felt that I could not describe the charts section within time and ran out of time for all describe figure chart questions. I was confident that I will get a near perfect score in the rest 3 sections. I was prepared for a re-test because of speaking section. The score next morning really surprised me.

Feel free to message in if you have specific queries.

Regards
rc


----------



## ArchV

rc4aus said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sharing my PTE-A experience here for the benefit of those who are yet to appear. I am an avid reader and have had just one attempt at PTE A. I registered for the exam one month in advance with the following aim in mind - Any thing less than one month will not give me enough time to be familiar with the test pattern and find my weakness. Anything more than a month will leave me with a relax attitude during most part of the preparation. One month would give me enough time to prepare considering I am working full time and a mother of a 6 y old.
> 
> This is how I prepared. Before I went in the exam preparation, my aim during preparations was to get 90. I read somewhere if I aimed for 90 I will surely get 79.
> 
> I understood and made note of all question types first. I practiced each of them to see how I would do if the test would happen today, without any preparation.
> 
> I marked them according to how difficult I found them. Totally skipped preparation for the easiest ones, in my case, the reading section. I prepared just the tough question types- Mostly reading graphs, charts etc., writing essays, summarizing written text and spoken text. I googled strategies on how to master these question types.
> 
> I googled sample tests for pte a and "read" as many as possible. Frankly the toughest question type for me was essay but I really didn´t practice writing a single one before the test. Just read about strategies. E.g. I found sample essay templates somewhere and kept them in mind. They helped me in the actual exam. Also watched a lot of youtube videos during my preparation. You should try to pick up Any positives that you can from anywhere.
> 
> I felt distracted in the speaking section because people around me were speaking as well. It is important to speak non stop without pauses. I did this despite the distraction.
> 
> When I came out of the test I felt I had not done too good in speaking because I felt that I could not describe the charts section within time and ran out of time for all describe figure chart questions. I was confident that I will get a near perfect score in the rest 3 sections. I was prepared for a re-test because of speaking section. The score next morning really surprised me.
> 
> Feel free to message in if you have specific queries.
> 
> Regards
> rc


Congratulations! 

Regarding the reading section how did you manage your time? Some people say that you should aim for taking at most 2 minutes per question otherwise you'll probably run out of time. What do you say on this?

One last question, what essay topic did you get?

Thank you! Enjoy your 79+ score.


----------



## rc4aus

I didn't face an issue in reading section in managing time. But u always need to keep an eye on the running clock. I finished my complete test in 2 hours and 20 min incl break. 
Essay - I took complete alloted time. Finished the essay and spent the remaining time in revision correcting spelling errors etc.pm me for essay topics.


----------



## amritsar

Which essay topic u got in exam


----------



## SOURABH.C

amritsar said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii it took me 6 attempts to master speaking..I have learnt the most important thing is to be fluent and pronounce words properly..u should speak non stop at a normal pace without any pauses..no hmmm ummm etc should be used[/
> 
> Hi, I already got mock scored test....is it ok to give a mock test 2nd time or 1 time is fine.......my exam is on 1st march and I am getting worried. any suggestions....
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say as I never gave any scored mock test but many people in this forum have said it helped them..if u want to give both tests then go for it
Click to expand...


----------



## John Page

amritsar said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii it took me 6 attempts to master speaking..I have learnt the most important thing is to be fluent and pronounce words properly..u should speak non stop at a normal pace without any pauses..no hmmm ummm etc should be used[/
> 
> Hi, I already got mock scored test....is it ok to give a mock test 2nd time or 1 time is fine.......my exam is on 1st march and I am getting worried. any suggestions....
> 
> 
> 
> It is always advisable to try one more mock test as it will tell you where you stand
Click to expand...


----------



## John Page

amritsar said:


> should i give a 2nd time or not....test content will be changed or same as 1st time.


It will change


----------



## Shantha_asiri

SOURABH.C said:


> Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..


Congrats, When did you do the exam and what was your essay ?


----------



## Revt

My scores are in first attempt was:

Listening 64
Reading 63 
Speaking 41 
Writing 71 

Oral Fluency 47 
Grammar 67 
Pronunciation 21 
Spelling 78 
Vocabulary 60 
Written Discourse 51 


How do I improve in pronunciation? Should I switch to ielts or taking a course in Sydney could help? Please suggest.

Thanks,
Revt


----------



## amritsar

John Page said:


> It will change


I mean scored practice test content.


----------



## John Page

amritsar said:


> I mean scored practice test content.


If you ha e exhausted both tests then i dont think there's any use of taking it again. Bt if you have given only one then you can attempt the other one


----------



## rksundaram76

Hello friends, 

Below are my score on the scored practice test A. I have booked my third attempt for real exam on this week end. 
Before that I will also take scored Practice Test B by this wednesday in order to acertain my preparations.

Plese provide your valuable suggestions for my improvement, especially in the below areas.

1. Summarize spoken text (Listerning)
2. Write from dictation (Listerning)
3. Repeat Sentence (Speaking)
4. Re-tell lecture (Speaking)

Overall Score: 58

57/58/56/59

Enabling Skills
---------------
Grammar	- 67,Oral Fluency - 53, Pronunciation - 46, Spelling - 55, Vocabulary - 49, Written Discourse - 79.

Below are the last 2 real exam marks.

Attempt - 1
------------
Overall Score: 61

L/R/S/W : 61/62/73/61

Enabling Skills
---------------------
Grammar	- 53, Oral Fluency - 60, Pronunciation - 63, Spelling - 48, Vocabulary - 71, Written Discourse - 57

Attempt - 2
------------
Overall Score: 64

L/R/S/W :63/64/70/63

Enabling Skills
---------------------
Grammar	- 53, Oral Fluency - 62, Pronunciation - 58, Spelling - 64, Vocabulary - 63, Written Discourse - 63

Regards
Sundaram


----------



## SOURABH.C

Shantha_asiri said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mission 79 each accomplished yahoo..
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, When did you do the exam and what was your essay ?
Click to expand...

I gave on 27th feb and essay was does law affect society or not?


----------



## aggpunit

In PTE_A, for write from dictation, how long is the sentence usually ? I mean if it is of 6-8 words or longer of 15-20 words as well ?


----------



## aggpunit

Hi Rachna188, Can you reload the data in zip format into the google drive. There are few folders which are not downloadable due to its being in non-zipped format.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

What does it stand for Written Discourse in Enabling Score?


----------



## amritsar

hi, which on is harder real test or practice scored test pls help me and give some tips about reading section.


----------



## RIDA

amritsar said:


> hi, which on is harder real test or practice scored test pls help me and give some tips about reading section.


Practice one is harder


----------



## maxngo

hey guys. i passed pte with 90-90-90-90. Anyone needs help can look for my past posts.


----------



## amritsar

Which essay u got


----------



## amritsar

Thank u rida i got only 57 overall in practice test i am getting worried about test which is tommorrow


----------



## RIDA

maxngo said:


> hey guys. i passed pte with 90-90-90-90. Anyone needs help can look for my past posts.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## RIDA

maxngo said:


> hey guys. i passed pte with 90-90-90-90. Anyone needs help can look for my past posts.


When did you attempt it?
Any reading tips please


----------



## RIDA

amritsar said:


> Thank u rida i got only 57 overall in practice test i am getting worried about test which is tommorrow


How much you aiming?


----------



## VBA

Hi friends,

M about to book my test for Friday, 18th Mar, but bit confused about the time as they provide 3 time slots. These are 9am, 1pm & 5pm.
Do you guys think it's good idea to book 5pm ???? coz I think there would be less test takers in the evening, but then I feel that I might get exhausted by end of the day. Otherwise, if I think like that I can do some speaking practice during the day and then it would be easier for me to speak fluently in the exam. 
Plz suggest guys.

Thanks


----------



## amritsar

RIDA said:


> How much you aiming?


overall 55 but not less than 50 in each section.


----------



## RIDA

amritsar said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much you aiming?
> 
> 
> 
> overall 55 but not less than 50 in each section.
Click to expand...

If you hitting above than 55 in mock tests then you should get it in real don't worry 
Some basic tips 
Be fluent in speaking don't worry about the content 
In writing and listening don't use complex words, if you score in listening you ll get some marks in writing and same as writing as well
Hope this will help 
Good luck


----------



## amritsar

RIDA said:


> If you hitting above than 55 in mock tests then you should get it in real don't worry
> Some basic tips
> Be fluent in speaking don't worry about the content
> In writing and listening don't use complex words, if you score in listening you ll get some marks in writing and same as writing as well
> Hope this will help
> Good luck


thank u so much rida for giving me hope but i am concerned about reading section because i felt it was tough in practice test.


----------



## VBA

*Read Aloud sample*

Hi friends,

Please give your views and comments on my read aloud sample. Let me know if there is something to improve, plz.

Vocaroo | Voice message

I've matched the content it is all correct but not sure about pronunciation and oral fluency. 

Thank you.


----------



## snhv

*Need a help in reading section*

Hi Folks,

I have sat for PTE exam for 6 times. Every single time I got stuck at 64 in reading except for very first time. SO basically I scored 54 in first test and then 64 in rest of the exams. Please guide me/ suggestions to improve the score in the test.

cheers..


----------



## RIDA

You need to be fluent rest is perfect to me


----------



## RIDA

snhv said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have sat for PTE exam for 6 times. Every single time I got stuck at 64 in reading except for very first time. SO basically I scored 54 in first test and then 64 in rest of the exams. Please guide me/ suggestions to improve the score in the test.
> 
> cheers..


How did you do that I mean was that difficult to you every time?
How good are you in multiple choice and other questions?


----------



## VBA

RIDA said:


> You need to be fluent rest is perfect to me


Thank you Rida


----------



## sharmaiitd

*Sydney PTE*

Hello All,

Could you please let me know best center in Sydney for PTE preparation, I have tried from my end but not able to achieve the required Score. Thanks in advance.


----------



## makapaka

Rida
For me MCQ multiple answer in reading and listening both is the hardest part.
Is there any particular technique that can increase my confidence in this area?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdhadhal

Hello Everyone, 

After one week of practice I got this result, Please let me know how can improve to get 65 + in Reading and Writing. I know it needs more practice to improve for reading but somehow I cannot able to manage time. I believe I might made mistakes while fill in blanks and Paragraph jumbling. 

My essay was Mass media effect on youth. 

Listening	66
Reading	59
Speaking	79
Writing	60

Grammar	69
Oral Fluency	72
Pronunciation	72
Spelling	49
Vocabulary	58
Written Discourse	63


----------



## Redbox

snhv said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have sat for PTE exam for 6 times. Every single time I got stuck at 64 in reading except for very first time. SO basically I scored 54 in first test and then 64 in rest of the exams. Please guide me/ suggestions to improve the score in the test.
> 
> cheers..


I had the same experience with you. I sat for PTE for 6times and everytime I failed in speaking test but the rest are above 65. I decided to go back to IELTS coz PTE let me take the exam again and again because of the thinking that it is easier to get the desired score but its not. Better for you to decide what areas you need to improve coz you are wasting money for PTE for a dream to be promise that is not achievable.


----------



## arun32

*PTE Speaking tips*

For PTE Speaking, all you need to do is talk continuously, with a clear pronounciation and maintain a medium pace.

Never try to rush,avoid fillers like ahh, hmm, err. A complete no no for these.

Read aloud and Repeat sentence:

Always practice a lot and try to listen to the sample answers, things to concentrate is pronunciation, pace,annotation and modulation

In Repeat sentence, if you could not understand any word, just try to mimic the sound,with same modulation.

Describe image:

Try to include words , the bar graph,the pi chart,the pictorial representation, in the beginning.

Then talk about the trends, like increasing,decreasing,steady,rising,falling etc
Once you have covered these, you can talk anything comes to your mind related to the picture.

Try to talk for 35 seconds, that is enough. Talk slowly, so that you can cover 35 seconds with minimal sentences.

Remember , minimum sentences, minimum mistakes...

Re-tell lecture:

Note the keywords ,get the idea what the topic is about, and in what direction the topic is going, then talk on your own .

Not necessary to cover all the points, 

Just use the initial key words, and then talk continuously. Fluency matters a lot not the content.

Answer short question:

Go through all the material available, sometimes we will come across some weird question,which we donot have a clue . So only materials could help.

Hope my reply helps


----------



## arun32

*PTE result*

Bangloreans please answer...

My spouse has given PTE test on 27/02/2016 , in Chopras, till not result is not out.

Any one got their result, who has given the test on the same day?


----------



## VBA

arun32 said:


> For PTE Speaking, all you need to do is talk continuously, with a clear pronounciation and maintain a medium pace.
> 
> Never try to rush,avoid fillers like ahh, hmm, err. A complete no no for these.
> 
> Read aloud and Repeat sentence:
> 
> Always practice a lot and try to listen to the sample answers, things to concentrate is pronunciation, pace,annotation and modulation
> 
> In Repeat sentence, if you could not understand any word, just try to mimic the sound,with same modulation.
> 
> Describe image:
> 
> Try to include words , the bar graph,the pi chart,the pictorial representation, in the beginning.
> 
> Then talk about the trends, like increasing,decreasing,steady,rising,falling etc
> Once you have covered these, you can talk anything comes to your mind related to the picture.
> 
> Try to talk for 35 seconds, that is enough. Talk slowly, so that you can cover 35 seconds with minimal sentences.
> 
> Remember , minimum sentences, minimum mistakes...
> 
> Re-tell lecture:
> 
> Note the keywords ,get the idea what the topic is about, and in what direction the topic is going, then talk on your own .
> 
> Not necessary to cover all the points,
> 
> Just use the initial key words, and then talk continuously. Fluency matters a lot not the content.
> 
> Answer short question:
> 
> Go through all the material available, sometimes we will come across some weird question,which we donot have a clue . So only materials could help.
> 
> Hope my reply helps



Hey, 
Thanks a lot for your tips. I've recorded a read aloud point, can you please check and give your comments on it. 
Vocaroo | Voice message

Also, is it possible that in answer short questions task, there is repetition from material? Coz I remember I couldn't understand few of them and answered wrong. Also, because of noise in room I couldn't hear repeat sentence properly. Is there any solution to avoid disturbance in room. I think that is the main reason for my low scores in speaking. 

Thanks


----------



## jakurati

arun32 said:


> Bangloreans please answer...
> 
> My spouse has given PTE test on 27/02/2016 , in Chopras, till not result is not out.
> 
> Any one got their result, who has given the test on the same day?


Hey arun, 

ETA for results are 5 business days. But they are many people including me who got results within in 12hrs. So wait till 5 days then drop an email to Pearson. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA

Hi all successful scorers,

Please review my describe image sample. Kindly comment what improvement is required. 

Vocaroo | Voice message

Thanks.


----------



## arun32

VBA said:


> Hey,
> Thanks a lot for your tips. I've recorded a read aloud point, can you please check and give your comments on it.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Also, is it possible that in answer short questions task, there is repetition from material? Coz I remember I couldn't understand few of them and answered wrong. Also, because of noise in room I couldn't hear repeat sentence properly. Is there any solution to avoid disturbance in room. I think that is the main reason for my low scores in speaking.
> 
> Thanks


Hi VBA,

Yes, Short questions will get repeated from the materials,I have Pm ed the review of read aloud.

Please send me the script of the read aloud you have tried, I will read it for you , so that you can identify the differences


----------



## VBA

arun32 said:


> Hi VBA,
> 
> Yes, Short questions will get repeated from the materials,I have Pm ed the review of read aloud.
> 
> Please send me the script of the read aloud you have tried, I will read it for you , so that you can identify the differences


Thanks for your reply.. here's the prompt:
_In the second quarter of the 19th century, a rapidly growing middle class created a great demand
for furniture production. Yet at this stage, while machines were used for certain jobs, such as
carved decoration, there was no real mass production. The extra demand was met by numerous
woodworkers. Mass production came later and the quality of domestic furniture declined._


----------



## VBA

*Desc. img sample*

I've attached the image for this describe image sample.

Vocaroo | Voice message

Please review and comment.
Thank you.


----------



## shivamsd

icewarp said:


> Dear could you send me please your essay q and answer short q by PM as well..
> 
> Regards..


hey pls help me . I too planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship. I am a mechanical engineer(Code:233512) from india. I am having 55 points. Is it possible for me to get sponsor from NSW. People told me getting NSW sponsorship is difficult. Pls guide me. Shall I launch my EOI.


----------



## jakurati

anyone having trouble with parajumbles can refer this URL - 7 Handy Tips for Solving Parajumbles for SBI PO - Testbook Blog


----------



## theskyisalive

VBA said:


> I've attached the image for this describe image sample.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Please review and comment.
> Thank you.


Fluency and Pronunciation sound ok. Grammer can be improved further.

1. for specific graph types, try to use related terms.

As an example, in this case it's a pie chart and pie chart shows 'proportions' and has 'slices' -use these terms.

you may say - 
-the pie chart shows proportion of/ relative comparison of....
-the largest slice represents...
-the smallest slice corresponds to...

2. try not to repeat terms and use synonyms where ever possible. It displays your range of vocabulary


----------



## amritsar

pdhadhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> After one week of practice I got this result, Please let me know how can improve to get 65 + in Reading and Writing. I know it needs more practice to improve for reading but somehow I cannot able to manage time. I believe I might made mistakes while fill in blanks and Paragraph jumbling.
> 
> My essay was Mass media effect on youth.
> 
> Listening	66
> Reading	59
> Speaking	79
> Writing	60
> 
> Grammar	69
> Oral Fluency	72
> Pronunciation	72
> Spelling	49
> Vocabulary	58
> Written Discourse	63


hello could u tell me the test was easy or tougher than practice test because today is my test in the evening .....worried


----------



## German1492

Hi I would like to share my experience and ask for your advice..

I took the IELTS - Academic a year ago and scored R/L/W/S - 8/8/5.5/7 and after a EOR my Writing score increased to 6.5, however I felt that the whole IELTS process is dishonest and decided to try PTE - A for migration purposes. After almost 10 of studying with the official guide for the exam, I took the Preparation Test- A and scored R/L/W/S - 71/71/68/79 and the enabling skills were pretty much ok with the exception of spelling (only scored 55). Because I need to score at least 79 in each module, I am worried about my spelling score and was wondering: firstly if the real exam is as hard as this one and (it was really hard,specially listening) secondly if you have any techniques to improve my spelling.

Thanks


----------



## VBA

theskyisalive said:


> Fluency and Pronunciation sound ok. Grammer can be improved further.
> 
> 1. for specific graph types, try to use related terms.
> 
> As an example, in this case it's a pie chart and pie chart shows 'proportions' and has 'slices' -use these terms.
> 
> you may say -
> -the pie chart shows proportion of/ relative comparison of....
> -the largest slice represents...
> -the smallest slice corresponds to...
> 
> 2. try not to repeat terms and use synonyms where ever possible. It displays your range of vocabulary


That's a wonderful idea  I'll make a note of all related terms for different types of graphs and then will practice accordingly. 
Thank you so much theskyisalive


----------



## henryP

Hi lalithas512, Im not sure whether u've achieved ur scores or not.
Just wanna share my experience with u guys. Im really poor at english speaking.
I only got 44 in speaking in practice A, both pronunciation and fluency are lower, under 30, of course, i was not prepared.

Then i did my first exam, I spent a lot of time on other sections, such as reading and writing coz at that moment, i had no idea on practicing and improving my speaking skills.. I just wanna spot my weaknesses. I knew i would fail the speaking and then the whole text. I just wanted to test the water. 

last Wednesday, I got 47 in my speaking. This time, i got around 40 in pronunciation and fluency. What im trying to mention is that, dont just focus on pronunciation and fluency, content is important as well. I got a friend who scored 90 in speaking with 60 in pronunciation and fluency. Content matters a lot!!

Btw, My first test result: S 47, R 69, L 67, W 85





lalithas512 said:


> Thanks much Kate2102360. I never used any fillers like umms and aahs in my speech. Did my Read Aloud, Repeat Sentence and Answer short question well. Only thing I could think of is I kind of rushed in DI and Retell lecture with the aim to give a conclusion and to cover more points kind of, probably affecting my pronunciation. I got 43 in pronunciation and 64 in fluency Will try to hit a medium pace this time for DI and RL, hopefully it should add clarity. And yes, I will also try to use only English for speaking with everyone around  I am aiming for 65.


.


----------



## theskyisalive

German1492 said:


> Hi I would like to share my experience and ask for your advice..
> 
> I took the IELTS - Academic a year ago and scored R/L/W/S - 8/8/5.5/7 and after a EOR my Writing score increased to 6.5, however I felt that the whole IELTS process is dishonest and decided to try PTE - A for migration purposes. After almost 10 of studying with the official guide for the exam, I took the Preparation Test- A and scored R/L/W/S - 71/71/68/79 and the enabling skills were pretty much ok with the exception of spelling (only scored 55). Because I need to score at least 79 in each module, I am worried about my spelling score and was wondering: firstly if the real exam is as hard as this one and (it was really hard,specially listening) secondly if you have any techniques to improve my spelling.
> 
> Thanks


The real exam can be as difficult as the practice exam, or in most cases a tad easier!

How to improve your spelling?...that's easy-write/type more essays, then run spell check to identify your spelling mistakes. Next time you write something make sure you don't repeat the same mistakes. Practise this for a few days/weeks and you will improve your spelling for sure

Another point to note is that when you are taking the real exam, always try to keep some time for reviewing your essay/summary. Quite often we type incorrect spelling even if we know the correct one-its called a typo error. For example I sometimes type 'the' as 'teh', so unless you review what you have typed, these silly mistakes will make a dent in your scores.


----------



## henryP

Hi guys,

I did my 1st exam last week.
I failed on the section of speaking.

Anyone has the templates for DI or RL ? 
I think i hv to start my practice from reading others templates by understanding what and how i should speak in DI or RL coz the answer of IELTS TASK 1 is too complicated and impossible to do this in PTE exam.


----------



## twid

Hi German,
To minimize your spelling mistake you have to do is write about 3 pages daily and improve your typing because many times even after knowing spelling people makes mistakes in typing. 
If you do this two things I am sure you can improve your score.
Note: while typing turn of auto correction.
Thats pretty much about it. 


German1492 said:


> Hi I would like to share my experience and ask for your advice..
> 
> I took the IELTS - Academic a year ago and scored R/L/W/S - 8/8/5.5/7 and after a EOR my Writing score increased to 6.5, however I felt that the whole IELTS process is dishonest and decided to try PTE - A for migration purposes. After almost 10 of studying with the official guide for the exam, I took the Preparation Test- A and scored R/L/W/S - 71/71/68/79 and the enabling skills were pretty much ok with the exception of spelling (only scored 55). Because I need to score at least 79 in each module, I am worried about my spelling score and was wondering: firstly if the real exam is as hard as this one and (it was really hard,specially listening) secondly if you have any techniques to improve my spelling.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## reshmita.tamboli

chrisgeitz said:


> Routine your analyze up to twenty-four time in enhance, sit a single three-hour analyze period and get your outcomes within five working days.


I found re arrange paragraph bit confusing. can anyone send the a link from where i can get questions to solve and practice a lot. Also any advice or suggestions are welcome


----------



## pdhadhal

amritsar said:


> hello could u tell me the test was easy or tougher than practice test because today is my test in the evening .....worried


its the same as practice, make sure you manage time well, Don't rush to any section, I got low in listening (66) just because the erasable marker was dry out and I was not able to write in notepad so I left almost three fill in blanks unattended. I am still struggeling to imrpove reading and writing score.


----------



## snhv

Hi there, 
I will try to send u an example if i can. DI is too easy to do as long as u know how to do it


----------



## mysticjade

Hi All

I have taken the PTE - A exam twice

My results are 

PTE Attempt 1: W- 69 , L - 68, R-62 , S - 62 
PTE Attempt 2: W - 69, L-69, R-63,S - 64

I am not able to understand why reading and speaking marks are not above 65. both tests have almost the same result 

Can you please help me out on how to improve my scores .


----------



## trinkasharma

mysticjade said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have taken the PTE - A exam twice
> 
> My results are
> 
> PTE Attempt 1: W- 69 , L - 68, R-62 , S - 62
> PTE Attempt 2: W - 69, L-69, R-63,S - 64
> 
> I am not able to understand why reading and speaking marks are not above 65. both tests have almost the same result
> 
> Can you please help me out on how to improve my scores .


I can see that your scores have gone up in three areas. Did you take PTE gold preparation kit?


----------



## pattyfanme

henryP said:


> Hi lalithas512, Im not sure whether u've achieved ur scores or not.
> Just wanna share my experience with u guys. Im really poor at english speaking.
> I only got 44 in speaking in practice A, both pronunciation and fluency are lower, under 30, of course, i was not prepared.
> 
> Then i did my first exam, I spent a lot of time on other sections, such as reading and writing coz at that moment, i had no idea on practicing and improving my speaking skills.. I just wanna spot my weaknesses. I knew i would fail the speaking and then the whole text. I just wanted to test the water.
> 
> last Wednesday, I got 47 in my speaking. This time, i got around 40 in pronunciation and fluency. What im trying to mention is that, dont just focus on pronunciation and fluency, content is important as well. I got a friend who scored 90 in speaking with 60 in pronunciation and fluency. Content matters a lot!!
> 
> Btw, My first test result: S 47, R 69, L 67, W 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I think it's true. I got only 14 in fluency, 46 in pronunciation, my speaking score turned out to be 52. I think it's largely due to content.


----------



## mysticjade

Hi trinkasharma 

Thanks for your reply 

No i never tried the gold preparation kit . As i understand from the score guide sheet, reading is almost independent, not mainly related to communication enable skills like grammar, spelling . 

So considering if its true , am i not able to clear the fill in the blanks , multiple choice and re-order paragraph 

Which has the highest marks ?

Can you let me know if there any online resources i can use for practicing? 

It would be great help


----------



## trinkasharma

mysticjade said:


> Hi trinkasharma
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> No i never tried the gold preparation kit . As i understand from the score guide sheet, reading is almost independent, not mainly related to communication enable skills like grammar, spelling .
> 
> So considering if its true , am i not able to clear the fill in the blanks , multiple choice and re-order paragraph
> 
> Which has the highest marks ?
> 
> Can you let me know if there any online resources i can use for practicing?
> 
> It would be great help


I don't claim to be an expert though I have got my 79+ in all sections.

99% of people here have improved by each new exam they take. As this exam does not have much in common with our day to day English usage, we need to prepare specially for this exam. For example, no one does reorder paragraphs in real life.

I suggest you to take the gold kit. That will give you two full practice exams. Most IELTS Academic material can be useful in this exam apart from the spoken section.


----------



## thatsnick

*PTE essay material*

Got this blog while searching for PTE preparation material, some good essays for practice:
pteprepacademic.blogspot.com.au

Not sure if I can post this here, but I have got a lot of help from the people here and hence I wanted to share this. I am no way related to that blog and mods can remove it if it violates any rules.

Thank you again expatforum folks


----------



## bocko

*Copy/paste*

Hi, quick question, in the "summarize written text" part, is it possible to
copy/paste text from the original?


----------



## trinkasharma

bocko said:


> Hi, quick question, in the "summarize written text" part, is it possible to
> copy/paste text from the original?


AFAIK, No. But you get 10 minutes for this activity.


----------



## Rahul77

trinkasharma said:


> AFAIK, No. But you get 10 minutes for this activity.


any advice for improving reading score. I got 79+ in all modules except reading(76). I got very straight forward re-order paragraphs then I got this score else I would have really struggled to get even 65.


----------



## Akhilm

Yes, Any experts pls provide tips and tricks to score more in reading section.. i have my test on 9th march.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Rahul77 said:


> any advice for improving reading score. I got 79+ in all modules except reading(76). I got very straight forward re-order paragraphs then I got this score else I would have really struggled to get even 65.


Is re-order paragraph given lot of weight to change the score from 65 to 79+ ?
How much time we should spend for this activity ?


----------



## RIDA

Reading is getting on my nerves 
The easiest part of the test for me but don't know why am I not getting through 
Missed it by 5 marks again 74 ensive:


----------



## chalita

RIDA said:


> Reading is getting on my nerves
> The easiest part of the test for me but don't know why am I not getting through
> Missed it by 5 marks again 74 ensive:


Hi Rida,

Would you tell me please what type of images did you get in the speaking part?


----------



## Ausstar

RIDA said:


> Reading is getting on my nerves
> The easiest part of the test for me but don't know why am I not getting through
> Missed it by 5 marks again 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ensive:


Just a matter of time 
You will smash it soon
Good luck


----------



## RIDA

chalita said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading is getting on my nerves
> The easiest part of the test for me but don't know why am I not getting through
> Missed it by 5 marks again 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ensive:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rida,
> 
> Would you tell me please what type of images did you get in the speaking part?
Click to expand...

Line graphs, cycle charts and table grap


----------



## dansimp

snhv said:


> Hi there,
> I will try to send u an example if i can. DI is too easy to do as long as u know how to do it


That will be great snhv.


----------



## Rabbahs

Akhilm said:


> Yes, Any experts pls provide tips and tricks to score more in reading section.. i have my test on 9th march.



I skipped the multiple choice multiple answer (MCMA) question by choosing random answers. Its saves me a lot of time to do the rest of questions correctly.

When I was doing practice for MCMAs, I realized that even if I spent tons of time on them I always make mistakes ... therefore just try luck by choosing random answers in few seconds and move on !

Cheers


----------



## Shantha_asiri

RIDA said:


> Reading is getting on my nerves
> The easiest part of the test for me but don't know why am I not getting through
> Missed it by 5 marks again 74 ensive:


Don't worry you will get it soon ... I think luck also plays a role here ...


----------



## makapaka

Rabbahs said:


> Akhilm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Any experts pls provide tips and tricks to score more in reading section.. i have my test on 9th march.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped the multiple choice multiple answer (MCMA) question by choosing random answers. Its saves me a lot of time to do the rest of questions correctly.
> 
> When I was doing practice for MCMAs, I realized that even if I spent tons of time on them I always make mistakes ... therefore just try luck by choosing random answers in few seconds and move on !
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Then how much you got in reading?
I am aiming for 79, also face difficulties in MCMA.


----------



## Rabbahs

makapaka said:


> Then how much you got in reading?
> I am aiming for 79, also face difficulties in MCMA.


see my signature, I got 74.

Its fine for me as I was aiming for 65 !


----------



## Shantha_asiri

*DI Samples*

I got this link and thought of sharing with all of you check and comment if possible put your audios to review for others.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

HI 
Anyone having unused/do not require , PTE mock test/scored test kit official ,please let me know.I will purchase,I am looking for atleast ONE SCORED TEST!please ping me


----------



## sam123456789

Yogi4Aus said:


> HI
> Anyone having unused/do not require , PTE mock test/scored test kit official ,please let me know.I will purchase,I am looking for atleast ONE SCORED TEST!please ping me



I am aiming for 65+, Please give advice. Without practice I got L: 60, S: 62, R:56, W: 58 in scored practice Test A.


----------



## chalita

RIDA said:


> Line graphs, cycle charts and table grap


Thank you, really appreciated


----------



## tonnyfarzana

Hi everyone,

I want to express my dissatisfaction towards PTE and ielts. Im currently with 55 points and submitted EOI for 190 last in January. To have the extra points to apply for 190 i have attempted PTE so far 10 times in last 4 months. Luckily i have passed thr NAATI that compensated the 5 less points for the age. 

so far my points are as following
Education 15(telecom engineer)
English 10
Age 25
Professional translation test 5
Giving me a total of 55

I have been trying PTE my highest score are S/L/R/W : 90/90/76/83

I dont know what to do because my visa for 476 expires by May 2016 but i turn 25 years on November where i get an extra 5 points to be eligible to appy for 189.
I have spent enough money and time on this crazy business with no potential outcome. I think this is the last time I have attempted as i no longer hold the patience to sit for another exam.

Friends please suggest.


----------



## Redbox

tonnyfarzana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to express my dissatisfaction towards PTE and ielts. Im currently with 55 points and submitted EOI for 190 last in January. To have the extra points to apply for 190 i have attempted PTE so far 10 times in last 4 months. Luckily i have passed thr NAATI that compensated the 5 less points for the age.
> 
> so far my points are as following
> Education 15(telecom engineer)
> English 10
> Age 25
> Professional translation test 5
> Giving me a total of 55
> 
> I have been trying PTE my highest score are S/L/R/W : 90/90/76/83
> 
> I dont know what to do because my visa for 476 expires by May 2016 but i turn 25 years on November where i get an extra 5 points to be eligible to appy for 189.
> I have spent enough money and time on this crazy business with no potential outcome. I think this is the last time I have attempted as i no longer hold the patience to sit for another exam.
> 
> Friends please suggest.


May I just ask, how many times you attempted IELTS? Which for you is a better test?


----------



## tonnyfarzana

Redbox said:


> May I just ask, how many times you attempted IELTS? Which for you is a better test?


Ielts i have tried 3 times. My first attempt was the best one with 7.5 in each and 6 in reading.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

tonnyfarzana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to express my dissatisfaction towards PTE and ielts. Im currently with 55 points and submitted EOI for 190 last in January. To have the extra points to apply for 190 i have attempted PTE so far 10 times in last 4 months. Luckily i have passed thr NAATI that compensated the 5 less points for the age.
> 
> so far my points are as following
> Education 15(telecom engineer)
> English 10
> Age 25
> Professional translation test 5
> Giving me a total of 55
> 
> I have been trying PTE my highest score are S/L/R/W : 90/90/76/83
> 
> I dont know what to do because my visa for 476 expires by May 2016 but i turn 25 years on November where i get an extra 5 points to be eligible to appy for 189.
> I have spent enough money and time on this crazy business with no potential outcome. I think this is the last time I have attempted as i no longer hold the patience to sit for another exam.
> 
> Friends please suggest.


I guess you should not give up, you are just 3 marks below reading. As I said earlier post luck also plays a role hence you should try. I am also in similar situation and i am about to try my 4th English proficiency test soon (2 IELTS and 1 PTE). I have to complete before this July else my chances are gone.


----------



## RIDA

tonnyfarzana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to express my dissatisfaction towards PTE and ielts. Im currently with 55 points and submitted EOI for 190 last in January. To have the extra points to apply for 190 i have attempted PTE so far 10 times in last 4 months. Luckily i have passed thr NAATI that compensated the 5 less points for the age.
> 
> so far my points are as following
> Education 15(telecom engineer)
> English 10
> Age 25
> Professional translation test 5
> Giving me a total of 55
> 
> I have been trying PTE my highest score are S/L/R/W : 90/90/76/83
> 
> I dont know what to do because my visa for 476 expires by May 2016 but i turn 25 years on November where i get an extra 5 points to be eligible to appy for 189.
> I have spent enough money and time on this crazy business with no potential outcome. I think this is the last time I have attempted as i no longer hold the patience to sit for another exam.
> 
> Friends please suggest.[/QUOTE
> 
> We are in a same boat
> Struggling with reading
> Can I ask How you preparing your reading section?


----------



## dansimp

Hey guys I gave my first Mock test today and below are my scores:

L/R/S/W : 82/68/72/83 Overall 75.
Enabling skills:

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 61
Pronunciation 84
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Any pointers on this are welcome. How do these scores translate to the real exam? I am targetting 79+.


----------



## trinkasharma

dansimp said:


> Hey guys I gave my first Mock test today and below are my scores:
> 
> L/R/S/W : 82/68/72/83 Overall 75.
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 84
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any pointers on this are welcome. How do these scores translate to the real exam? I am targetting 79+.


Mock exams are about the same level. 

TO be honest, you are currently 11 & 7 marks behind. I suggest you to take another mock test before taking the final test.


----------



## Revt

I am in Sydney from last 6 month and looking for a job (Automation testing with Dev experience). Frankly speaking, I do not find the job market good at all. I am confused should we apply for PR or its just waste of time and money? Thinking to go back to India and get a decent job there. Please suggest.


----------



## zahra.sh

Guys,
I want to appear for second PTE exam ASAP. which centers do you recommend? Cliffton or Professional center.
Last time I did in Navitas and I am not happy with speaking result. I got 78 in mock test while in real exam I got 54 !!!


----------



## jsonseven

Hi everyone,

I just came back from my 1st attempt of PTEA, below are the score result

L/R/S/W : 55/62/71/56 Overall 60

I am planning to apply 189 visa, my score in Online Points Test:
Age: 25
English: 0 
Australian Educational Qualification: 5
Professional Year: 5
Qualitfication: 15
Oversea work experience: 15

so my question is do I really need 65 for English assessment? cause when I sum up all the numbers, It already over 60 points.. 

According to the VISA 189 web site 
Competent English is also ok (it mentions at least competent English)

I may do the PTEA again anyway. Looking forward someone to clear the cloud 

Thanks mate


----------



## makapaka

jsonseven said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just came back from my 1st attempt of PTEA, below are the score result
> 
> L/R/S/W : 55/62/71/56 Overall 60
> 
> I am planning to apply 189 visa, my score in Online Points Test:
> Age: 25
> English: 0
> Australian Educational Qualification: 5
> Professional Year: 5
> Qualitfication: 15
> Oversea work experience: 15
> 
> so my question is do I really need 65 for English assessment? cause when I sum up all the numbers, It already over 60 points..
> 
> According to the VISA 189 web site
> Competent English is also ok (it mentions at least competent English)
> 
> I may do the PTEA again anyway. Looking forward someone to clear the cloud
> 
> Thanks mate


What is your occupation?
If you are accountant, you can assess your degree, if you have completed Professional Year.


----------



## jsonseven

makapaka said:


> What is your occupation?
> If you are accountant, you can assess your degree, if you have completed Professional Year.


I graduated in University of Technology Sydney 12 years ago, My degree is Bsc Computing, and I am working in IBM.


----------



## jsonseven

jsonseven said:


> I graduated in University of Technology Sydney 12 years ago, My degree is Bsc Computing, and I am working in IBM.


Am I eligible for application 189? reach 60 points, but English at Competent level according to PTEA?


----------



## trinkasharma

Revt said:


> I am in Sydney from last 6 month and looking for a job (Automation testing with Dev experience). Frankly speaking, I do not find the job market good at all. I am confused should we apply for PR or its just waste of time and money? Thinking to go back to India and get a decent job there. Please suggest.


I suggest you come back.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

*Mock Exam*

Hey guys,

I did my first mock test and was very disappointed about the results, I am thinking whether to switch back to IELTS in that case, i had better score in IELTS and also my PTE real exam had better results. I am not sure i am going down from my current skills while practicing. Any suggestions ? I have very less time to complete this before July !! or is it i am confused with this whole thing? 

Listening 54
Reading 47
Speaking 59
Writing 53

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency	51
Pronunciation	57
Spelling 19
Vocabulary	60
Written Dis	47

I know i have missed some repeat sentences and messed bit with timing while trying for the MCQs so had to rush in the fill in the blanks section. I guess this could be the reason for above score.


----------



## tonnyfarzana

For reading PTE there is not many materials to study from. However, i have been solving academic and general reading questions from ielts. I have also practiced all the exercises from pte books.

Good luck


----------



## dansimp

Revt said:


> I am in Sydney from last 6 month and looking for a job (Automation testing with Dev experience). Frankly speaking, I do not find the job market good at all. I am confused should we apply for PR or its just waste of time and money? Thinking to go back to India and get a decent job there. Please suggest.


Hang in there buddy. I've been jobless for 8 months now and I too am in IT. The chances of scoring an interview increase dramatically after you get a PR. It doesn't matter much in your career if a year goes waste, five years down the line you will be in much better position if you continue than go back to India. The decision is yours.


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

Today I have appeared for my 2nd attempt of PTE exam. Last time i fell short in Speaking and Reading. Today I have faced some difficult graphs and surprisingly some difficult questions even in short answers, which I couldn't properly hear due to other applicants who are speaking at the same time.

My essay is on advantages and disadvantages of Tourism in a developing country.

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## theskyisalive

dansimp said:


> Hey guys I gave my first Mock test today and below are my scores:
> 
> L/R/S/W : 82/68/72/83 Overall 75.
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 61
> Pronunciation 84
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any pointers on this are welcome. How do these scores translate to the real exam? I am targetting 79+.


try to improve your spelling score, hope you are leaving some time to review your essay and summaries. Sometimes its just the typo errors!

A number of suggestions have been given in this thread to improve oral fluency-that needs a week or two at minimum of hard work, check out these suggestions

Your scores are good- a little improvement in weak areas will ensure 79+-Go for it!


----------



## theskyisalive

dansimp said:


> Hang in there buddy. I've been jobless for 8 months now and I too am in IT. The chances of scoring an interview increase dramatically after you get a PR. It doesn't matter much in your career if a year goes waste, five years down the line you will be in much better position if you continue than go back to India. The decision is yours.


totally agree with @dansimp! Other than getting a PR, I'd suggest you also try to add some new skills, get some certifications etc. in this time-but a PR grant will help you the most!

My PR is still in process but I've been trying to test the waters by applying on all kind of Aussie job sites-for the few responses I get, the first question is -do you have any kind of Aussie visa or PR?


----------



## theskyisalive

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I did my first mock test and was very disappointed about the results, I am thinking whether to switch back to IELTS in that case, i had better score in IELTS and also my PTE real exam had better results. I am not sure i am going down from my current skills while practicing. Any suggestions ? I have very less time to complete this before July !! or is it i am confused with this whole thing?
> 
> Listening 54
> Reading 47
> Speaking 59
> Writing 53
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency	51
> Pronunciation	57
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary	60
> Written Dis	47
> 
> I know i have missed some repeat sentences and messed bit with timing while trying for the MCQs so had to rush in the fill in the blanks section. I guess this could be the reason for above score.


If this is very imp. for you and you are bound by timelines, I'd suggest join some good PTE coaching insti. and work really hard. You can do it by self study as well-will require some more effort - you need to work on grammar(get a good book(eg. wren and martin) and practice as much as you can, note frequent spellings mistakes, write 3-4 essays daily etc etc. - In short plan a schedule so that you cover each enabling skills area everyday and follow it *very* religiously!


----------



## Shantha_asiri

theskyisalive said:


> If this is very imp. for you and you are bound by timelines, I'd suggest join some good PTE coaching insti. and work really hard. You can do it by self study as well-will require some more effort - you need to work on grammar(get a good book(eg. wren and martin) and practice as much as you can, note frequent spellings mistakes, write 3-4 essays daily etc etc. - In short plan a schedule so that you cover each enabling skills area everyday and follow it *very* religiously!


Thanks for the reply,

I will prepare a plan for practice and also looking for a good local institute.

When i do individual practice sessions i get much better score than this so bit confused why mock is not reflecting that ?


----------



## RIDA

Does anyone have reading material like multiple choice and fill in the blanks???


----------



## German1492

Anyone who has taken the exam can tell me if each question in the writing section is timed independently or you are given a certain amount of time to answer the whole section.

Thanks.


----------



## amritsar

German1492 said:


> Anyone who has taken the exam can tell me if each question in the writing section is timed independently or you are given a certain amount of time to answer the whole section.
> 
> Thanks.


they give an individual time period for each section like summary and write an essay.


----------



## trinkasharma

German1492 said:


> Anyone who has taken the exam can tell me if each question in the writing section is timed independently or you are given a certain amount of time to answer the whole section.
> 
> Thanks.


There is definitely a 10 min individual limit on summary, 20 min on essay.


----------



## mike445566

Hello friends

Can u please send me the link for Macmillan practice sets

Thanks


----------



## chalita

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have appeared for my 2nd attempt of PTE exam. Last time i fell short in Speaking and Reading. Today I have faced some difficult graphs and surprisingly some difficult questions even in short answers, which I couldn't properly hear due to other applicants who are speaking at the same time.
> 
> My essay is on advantages and disadvantages of Tourism in a developing country.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar



Hi Kumar,
I'm really sorry to hear that you get a difficult exam. Would you share with us what kind of describe images you got? The graphs were difficult because they contain too many information?


----------



## amritsar

Could somebody tell me that TCY online is effective for practice or not?


----------



## trinkasharma

amritsar said:


> Could somebody tell me that TCY online is effective for practice or not?


It is.


----------



## amritsar

trinkasharma said:


> It is.


thank u so much ....how many words are allowed to write in summary written test. Yesterday, I took a test and write 50 words.


----------



## Nick Spatula

5 to 75. You can write as many sentences as you like.


----------



## amritsar

Nick Spatula said:


> 5 to 75. You can write as many sentences as you like.


thank u but in the official book of PTE, it writes only 5 to 30 words in between otherwise, the summary will not be scored. I am getting confused however, they did not mention in the exam that how many words I can write.


----------



## Tom Boy

Preparing for Pte-Academic. Please share useful tips to score minimum 65 in each section


----------



## mike445566

*Hello friends Can u please send me the link for Macmillan practice sets Thanks*



mike445566 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Can u please send me the link for Macmillan practice sets
> 
> Thanks


Hello friends

Can u please send me the link for Macmillan practice sets

Thanks


----------



## guruchauhan

mike445566 said:


> mike445566 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends
> 
> Can u please send me the link for Macmillan practice sets
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends
> 
> Can u please send me the link for Macmillan practice sets
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Go to page 838 and 874 , you will find all the links and tips there


----------



## mvkumar

chalita said:


> Hi Kumar,
> I'm really sorry to hear that you get a difficult exam. Would you share with us what kind of describe images you got? The graphs were difficult because they contain too many information?


Yes there is lot of information present in many of the graphs. So took entire 40 sec to complete them.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Nick Spatula said:


> 5 to 75. You can write as many sentences as you like.


There is two questions, in my mock if i am not mistaken, one with one sentence and other it is not mentioned as one sentence. it's better to note this and may impact the score.


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

I have just received my result and able to score 65+ in my second attempt. Thanks a lot to all our expat forum members and also who have helped me in providing timely support especially cozmopravesh, LakshmiNarasimhan, Sumit Taneja to name a few.

I have a small query whether enabling skills will also be considered as part of result becoz i have got 58 & 36 in Pronunciation & Written discourse respectively. KIndly help to clarify this.

Result Details:

L R S W : 76 74 72 79 

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## mvkumar

mvkumar said:


> Yes there is lot of information present in many of the graphs. So took entire 40 sec to complete them.



Sorry missed to mention about different types of graphs/images which i got are line charts, table and bar graphs.


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

I have just received my result and by God's grace i was able to score 65+ in my second attempt. Thanks a lot to all our expat forum members and also who have helped me in providing timely support especially cozmopravesh, LakshmiNarasimhan, Sumit Taneja to name a few.

I have a small query whether enabling skills will also be considered as part of result becoz i have got 58 & 36 in Pronunciation & Written discourse respectively. KIndly help to clarify this.

Result Details:

L R S W : 76 74 72 79 

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## rc4aus

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received my result and by God's grace i was able to score 65+ in my second attempt. Thanks a lot to all our expat forum members and also who have helped me in providing timely support especially cozmopravesh, LakshmiNarasimhan, Sumit Taneja to name a few.
> 
> I have a small query whether enabling skills will also be considered as part of result becoz i have got 58 & 36 in Pronunciation & Written discourse respectively. KIndly help to clarify this.
> 
> Result Details:
> 
> L R S W : 76 74 72 79
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar



LRSW matter. That's all.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received my result and by God's grace i was able to score 65+ in my second attempt. Thanks a lot to all our expat forum members and also who have helped me in providing timely support especially cozmopravesh, LakshmiNarasimhan, Sumit Taneja to name a few.
> 
> I have a small query whether enabling skills will also be considered as part of result becoz i have got 58 & 36 in Pronunciation & Written discourse respectively. KIndly help to clarify this.
> 
> Result Details:
> 
> L R S W : 76 74 72 79
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar


Congrats, Could please give some guidance on how did you practice and what resources where used ?


----------



## jakurati

German1492 said:


> Anyone who has taken the exam can tell me if each question in the writing section is timed independently or you are given a certain amount of time to answer the whole section.
> 
> Thanks.


It's 10 min for summary answers n 20mins for essay 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mvkumar

rc4aus said:


> LRSW matter. That's all.


Thanks for the confirmation..


----------



## mvkumar

Shantha_asiri said:


> Congrats, Could please give some guidance on how did you practice and what resources where used ?


I have got all the information and resources from our expat forum itself. I have thoroughly practiced MacMillan book and some links which were shared in this forum on describe graphs,writing etc., I used to follow almost every post under this thread and gain some insight on overall. There are few tips which were shared by EF members on the weightage of questions in some sections like fill in the blanks(both types) and reorder paragraphs have more weightage. Similarly Retell lecture,describe graphs, write from dictation have some good scoring. So as quoted by our experts here, I tried to follow these and made sure that I attempted them completely and accurately.


----------



## bocko

Just got my results:
Comm. Skills:
L: 72
R:90
S:90
W:74

Enabling Skills:

Grammar:80
Oral Fluency:88
Pronunciation:86
Spelling:19 !!!
Vocabulary:80
Written Discourse:90

I don't know what to think, I can't believe I screw up that much in spelling (considering the other marks), on the other hand I can't believe the bloody machine could screw up that much in marking....did any one had similar experience? (I'm chasing 79s)


----------



## ace201579264

As it is close to my PTE exam, I want to buy a practice package with 2 full, scored practice tests from PTEPRACTICE.

I just wonder if I want to practice some more and buy another package, would they be able to generate 2 completely different tests for me? Thanks!


----------



## jtran09

This is one of the images I got in my test.


----------



## hi2guru

Hi,

yes the 2 practice exam given in PTE website have completely different questions.
But if you get ur desired score in the first practice exam itself, I would suggest u could directly write the exam and u wold definitely get better results than the practice exam. Because, from what I experienced and other forum members suggested, the practice exam will be little tougher than the original exam. Hence u could save some money. 

Jus my 2 cents.
All the best.

Regards,
Guru




ace201579264 said:


> As it is close to my PTE exam, I want to buy a practice package with 2 full, scored practice tests from PTEPRACTICE.
> 
> I just wonder if I want to practice some more and buy another package, would they be able to generate 2 completely different tests for me? Thanks!


----------



## jesiu

jtran09 said:


> This is one of the images I got in my test.
> View attachment 59522


Thanks for sharing that. How did you get this graf.
Does anyone knows if there are available questions or all previous tests?

cheers


----------



## hi2guru

I doubt if anyone will have all previous test questions.
But my original test got few repeated questions and few very similar questions from the following

1. All practice tests from the 2 books
2. All test boosters
3. 1 practice exam (i didnt write the second one)

Apart from these i remember there is one forum member collecting all essay topics. Just search the forum u ll be able to get that.






jesiu said:


> Thanks for sharing that. How did you get this graf.
> Does anyone knows if there are available questions or all previous tests?
> 
> cheers


----------



## kcbtux

Hi All,

I am very confused about the reading section time limits, its not mentioned anywhere that how much time will be allocated to individual questions (For example to describe graphs we would be given 40 seconds).
If any one had given the test please revert the time limit for individual questions of the following sections :--
Multiple choice, choose single answer
Multiple choice, choose multiple answers
Re-order paragraphs
Reading: Fill in the blanks
Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks

or is it a cumulative time section?

Thanks In advance !!


----------



## jtran09

This is my 4th attempt

L\R\S\W 63\59\46\76

Grammar 80
Oral Fluency 42
Pronunciation 41
Spelling 86
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

In my 3rd attempt

L\R\S\W 58\56\42\68

Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 16
Pronunciation 26
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 75

Any one please help how can I increase my to 65 in speaking and reading section?


----------



## RIDA

bocko said:


> Just got my results:
> Comm. Skills:
> L: 72
> R:90
> S:90
> W:74
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar:80
> Oral Fluency:88
> Pronunciation:86
> Spelling:19 !!!
> Vocabulary:80
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> I don't know what to think, I can't believe I screw up that much in spelling (considering the other marks), on the other hand I can't believe the bloody machine could screw up that much in marking....did any one had similar experience? (I'm chasing 79s)


You were close enough 
Just have to concentrate what you typing
Recheck the spellings after each paragraph that's what I did

Can I ask you how did you prepare your reading?


----------



## ducthanh

jtran09 said:


> This is my 4th attempt
> 
> L\R\S\W 63\59\46\76
> 
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 41
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> In my 3rd attempt
> 
> L\R\S\W 58\56\42\68
> 
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 16
> Pronunciation 26
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Any one please help how can I increase my to 65 in speaking and reading section?


Your score is almost the same as mine with speaking just around 40. The dragon dictation nearly cannot realize my "read aloud", even I read every short text again and again at least 20 times. So nervous and frustrated :frown:


----------



## ArchV

jtran09 said:


> This is my 4th attempt
> 
> L\R\S\W 63\59\46\76
> 
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 41
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> In my 3rd attempt
> 
> L\R\S\W 58\56\42\68
> 
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 16
> Pronunciation 26
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Any one please help how can I increase my to 65 in speaking and reading section?


Hang in there buddy. One suggestion that I can give you for sure is your oral fluency, it seems quite low. Try speaking as smooth as possible avoid fillers such as 'err', 'hmm', 'aaah'. Even if you don't know what to say try to use some random phrases like "it's interesting to see that" or "it's quite noticeable that", "it's not a surprise that". And most important, in a nutshell the key is not to kill your fluency, try slowing down a little bit (not to much though, remember the 3 sec cut off rule) that might help.

By the way what essay did you get? Could you share with us? thank you!


----------



## ArchV

bocko said:


> Just got my results:
> Comm. Skills:
> L: 72
> R:90
> S:90
> W:74
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar:80
> Oral Fluency:88
> Pronunciation:86
> Spelling:19 !!!
> Vocabulary:80
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> I don't know what to think, I can't believe I screw up that much in spelling (considering the other marks), on the other hand I can't believe the bloody machine could screw up that much in marking....did any one had similar experience? (I'm chasing 79s)


Damnn! I feel for you bocko. Once I got my spelling score as low as 24 and I realized it was that low because I kept repeating the same spelling mistake multiple times. For example, I wrote 'vitamine C' like 4 times in an essay when I was supposed to write 'vitamin C'. So, I'd suggest if you ever find yourself unsure about certain spelling try to avoid repeating that word again at all cost. But if that wasn't your case, then you just have to save more time at the end of every writing task to double check your spelling more carefully.

Cheers man! By the way could you share with us what essay did you get?

Thank you!


----------



## jtran09

Mass communications


----------



## Yogi4Aus

GOT MY 4TH ATTEMPT RESULTS!! for 79+
PTE 4 LRSW:77,77,90,85 

MY FIRST THREE WERE:
PTE 1 LRSW :71,73,47,80
PTE 2 LRSW:74,66,66,78
PTE 3 LRSW:84,74,90,77

I am almost fed up now!


----------



## theskyisalive

Yogi4Aus said:


> GOT MY 4TH ATTEMPT RESULTS!! for 79+
> PTE 4 LRSW:77,77,90,85
> 
> MY FIRST THREE WERE:
> PTE 1 LRSW :71,73,47,80
> PTE 2 LRSW:74,66,66,78
> PTE 3 LRSW:84,74,90,77
> 
> I am almost fed up now!


Your prep seems to be on the right track...there is certainly a visible improvement! What was the gap between 3rd and 4th attempt?

don't loose hope, you'll succeed. Take a break for few days and then start afresh. Give it a 3-4 weeks practice this time. If 79 is important for you, then you have to go for it!


----------



## trinkasharma

bocko said:


> Just got my results:
> Comm. Skills:
> L: 72
> R:90
> S:90
> W:74
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar:80
> Oral Fluency:88
> Pronunciation:86
> Spelling:19 !!!
> Vocabulary:80
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> I don't know what to think, I can't believe I screw up that much in spelling (considering the other marks), on the other hand I can't believe the bloody machine could screw up that much in marking....did any one had similar experience? (I'm chasing 79s)


Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## RIDA

Yogi4Aus said:


> GOT MY 4TH ATTEMPT RESULTS!! for 79+
> PTE 4 LRSW:77,77,90,85
> 
> MY FIRST THREE WERE:
> PTE 1 LRSW :71,73,47,80
> PTE 2 LRSW:74,66,66,78
> PTE 3 LRSW:84,74,90,77
> 
> I am almost fed up now!


Struggling in reading but This time you were almost there


----------



## ajay23888

Could you please share me Tips for PTE academic. 

I am targetting 65+

I have tried IELTS 2 times:
1st LRWS : 5 6 6 6.5
2nd LRWS : 6 6.5 6 5.5

Overall I am capable enough to get each 6 in IELTS in next attempt , but I am thinking to target 7 each which seems impossible with IELTS. 

Hence, Wanted to check more on PTE-A and your strategies those who are at around 6 and can able to reach at 65+ in PTE .

It would be great if you could drop me private message. or I am also ok with if you could share your way via here also.)

Please note : Here I am just targeting share comments from those who are at 6. I know there are lots of tips available in the forum here which i already have gone through but I required to talk with guy on how he managed from 6 in IELTS to 65+ ........ 

If some one can share the experience of Ahmedabad branch of PTE exam then It is well and good. I am planning to apply for 29 March .


----------



## piusford

Yogi4Aus said:


> HI
> Anyone having unused/do not require , PTE mock test/scored test kit official ,please let me know.I will purchase,I am looking for atleast ONE SCORED TEST!please ping me


Hi, Yogi4Aus. Goodluck in your next attempt. Please, can you tell me what you did, or changed to improve your score in speaking ?


----------



## piusford

jtran09 said:


> This is my 4th attempt
> 
> L\R\S\W 63\59\46\76
> 
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 41
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> In my 3rd attempt
> 
> L\R\S\W 58\56\42\68
> 
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 16
> Pronunciation 26
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Any one please help how can I increase my to 65 in speaking and reading section?


Hi. Try pronouncing each word clearly. What date did you sit for your last attempt? I also got the image your posted.


----------



## chalita

mvkumar said:


> Sorry missed to mention about different types of graphs/images which i got are line charts, table and bar graphs.


Thanks


----------



## Yogi4Aus

piusford said:


> Hi, Yogi4Aus. Goodluck in your next attempt. Please, can you tell me what you did, or changed to improve your score in speaking ?


Yes piouford

1)keep your microphone farthest ,on forhead will do(this is to avoid air in the mic
2) keep speaking with fluency,content is not important but fluency without break is very important.
3)never miss any space while the microphone is recording,even if you dont know answer,or dont understand retell/describe image,do not stop,speak rubbish but speak it in english and with good pronunciation and fluency!!


----------



## sam123456789

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes piouford
> 
> 1)keep your microphone farthest ,on forhead will do(this is to avoid air in the mic
> 2) keep speaking with fluency,content is not important but fluency without break is very important.
> 3)never miss any space while the microphone is recording,even if you dont know answer,or dont understand retell/describe image,do not stop,speak rubbish but speak it in english and with good pronunciation and fluency!!


On forehead? then how computer will record voice clearly?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sam123456789 said:


> On forehead? then how computer will record voice clearly?



It will Sam 
It is a sensitive mic which records everything very clearly 
On forehead you can avoid to pass your heavy breaths in mic ,which effects the score badly


----------



## sam123456789

Yogi4Aus said:


> It will Sam
> It is a sensitive mic which records everything very clearly
> On forehead you can avoid to pass your heavy breaths in mic ,which effects the score badly


HMMM thanks. in your first two attempts what was position of your mice? your last two attempts have perfect 90 score.


----------



## manmuru

Hi Yogi4Aus,

You are so close man. Don't give up. It took me 6 attempts to clear. Just try to focus on where you can improve further. All the best for your next attempt!

Regards,
Manmuru



Yogi4Aus said:


> GOT MY 4TH ATTEMPT RESULTS!! for 79+
> PTE 4 LRSW:77,77,90,85
> 
> MY FIRST THREE WERE:
> PTE 1 LRSW :71,73,47,80
> PTE 2 LRSW:74,66,66,78
> PTE 3 LRSW:84,74,90,77
> 
> I am almost fed up now!


----------



## sam123456789

In previous pages, Once I found a website link that check essay online and estimate PTE essay marks. I lost that link, if anyone have that link then please share.


----------



## jtran09

piusford said:


> Hi. Try pronouncing each word clearly. What date did you sit for your last attempt? I also got the image your posted.


5th March


----------



## jtran09

Yogi4Aus said:


> GOT MY 4TH ATTEMPT RESULTS!! for 79+
> PTE 4 LRSW:77,77,90,85
> 
> MY FIRST THREE WERE:
> PTE 1 LRSW :71,73,47,80
> PTE 2 LRSW:74,66,66,78
> PTE 3 LRSW:84,74,90,77
> 
> I am almost fed up now!


Hey, how did you practice your reading? Do you mind if I ask?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

jtran09 said:


> Hey, how did you practice your reading? Do you mind if I ask?



I do all reading sample papers timed with stop watch
Mcmillian
Kenny
And PTE expert
Check it with answer key ,also where and why i am wrong
It's usually explained in answer key(which ans is why)

Then repeat those sample after 2-3 days to see if I have improved !

Reading is sheer practice and hardwork!!


----------



## Eagle471

Hi friends,

is the code PTE2015 still working, can anybody confirm??


----------



## Maxzone

sam123456789 said:


> In previous pages, Once I found a website link that check essay online and estimate PTE essay marks. I lost that link, if anyone have that link then please share.


Our Services – Real Essay Checker 
check here.


----------



## jassi12345

*Yogi..Plz provide some tips for speaking*

Hi Yogi,

I need some help regarding Speaking section.
L/R/W/S : 65 , 74 , 82 , 54

Oral: 46
pronunciation: 34
Other above 70.

1. Plz tell how i can improve pronunciation ? Some link or material.
2. Oral : some good advice except continuous speaking .


*Anyone: * Please provide some advice.

Thanks..



Yogi4Aus said:


> GOT MY 4TH ATTEMPT RESULTS!! for 79+
> PTE 4 LRSW:77,77,90,85
> 
> MY FIRST THREE WERE:
> PTE 1 LRSW :71,73,47,80
> PTE 2 LRSW:74,66,66,78
> PTE 3 LRSW:84,74,90,77
> 
> I am almost fed up now!


----------



## nareshinsvu

*Proficient English or Superior English*

Hi,

My Score - 81
LRSW - 80,81,90,74

Will I fall under Proficient English or Superior English?

Thanks,
Naresh


----------



## Prash2533

nareshinsvu said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Score - 81
> LRSW - 80,81,90,74
> 
> Will I fall under Proficient English or Superior English?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naresh


10 points - Proficient Missed 5 marks in Writing


----------



## vish555

Hello Guys , 


Need your honest opinion . Below are my scores in Practice scored test .

Overall Score : 69 

L\R\S\W : 73\66\64\68

Enabling Skills: G\O\P\S\V\W : 82\68\52\42\81\75

I haven't prepared well . Just studied the PTE format and saw some videos from youtube , hardly 8-10 days since i have started studying . 

1) With the above score is it safe to believe that i will get 65+ for actual test ?
2) Is it even possible that i would improve my score to 79+ within a week ( i am planning to give the test next week ?

Thanks for your advise on the same .


----------



## dansimp

Yogi4Aus said:


> I do all reading sample papers timed with stop watch
> Mcmillian
> Kenny
> And PTE expert
> Check it with answer key ,also where and why i am wrong
> It's usually explained in answer key(which ans is why)
> 
> Then repeat those sample after 2-3 days to see if I have improved !
> 
> Reading is sheer practice and hardwork!!


 By any chance do you have the pdfs for those? Please share them with us if yes.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All, I just failed to secure the desired score 5 th time in the row,

well this time RLSW 84/73/64/73..


----------



## theskyisalive

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All, I just failed to secure the desired score 5 th time in the row,
> 
> well this time RLSW 84/73/64/73..


Your invite may come this month, its been almost 4 mnths since your EOI!


----------



## dreamsanj

theskyisalive said:


> Your invite may come this month, its been almost 4 mnths since your EOI!


thanks Bud,

but thats not the case with our BA line. still a lot of guys from one year are waiting


----------



## gerard_nguyen

Hi guys,
Do any of us have compilation of retell lecture questions? Please share if you remember any topic. It will be very helpful if we know the topic beforehand.
For example
- Lecture: Haussmann's renovation of Paris 
- Lecture: Infinite monkey theorem


----------



## RIDA

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All, I just failed to secure the desired score 5 th time in the row,
> 
> well this time RLSW 84/73/64/73..


I wish if you can give me your reading score
Can you please share your reading experience how was it and how did you prepare it?
Thanks


----------



## German1492

maxngo said:


> Hi guys, today I would like to write some tips for *PTE WRITING *
> 
> First of all, again, great big Thanks to KATE who showed me the way she did her essays, and it worked like a charm.
> 
> I wanna say that in my first test and the 2 mock tests, i tried to use a range of different difficult words in both essays/ writing summary. And i scored 79 all the 3 times. It was not a fail mark, but definitely it was not a safe mark either.
> 
> It could have been something wrong with my approach, or the excessive number of complex words that i used, or the sentence structure, or whether i had summarized properly in the summary questions.
> 
> However, for my latest attempt, i did not bother to use even difficult words. I did NOT use that many at all. On the other hand, i used simple words AND easy-to-understand sentence structures and the computer system seems to have understood them better, lol.
> 
> That is NOT to say that you write in an informal style. I made sure the word choice was correct, clear in meaning and i avoided ambiguity. I answered exactly what the question was asking for. I presented nicely all the information as asked, and trust me when Kate said: “Write it like how a high school student would write essay, but just be organized and clear”. And that is so true.
> 
> Well, I am sure there are great writers out there who scored 90 and wrote using academic uncommon words and structures. That is fine too. If you think your writing is complex but you like it that way (because you are confident it means its at a high level, then go for it, try and see how the marks will be given. The system can be way smarter than i assume then).
> 
> *So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays. *
> I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be.
> 
> Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is *Take side* and one is *Both pros and cons.
> *
> For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.
> 
> For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.
> 
> So the followings are the format that i used:
> *
> 1.TAKE SIDE:*
> 
> *Intro: *
> 
> Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...
> I am inclined to believe that....
> The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...
> 
> *Body*: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....
> 
> *2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:*
> 
> *Intro:* Blah blah blah is....
> Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
> This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.
> 
> *Body: *On one hand, ..... For example,
> On the other hand,....... As an example
> 
> 
> *In conclusion,* while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......
> 
> 
> This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”
> 
> So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.
> 
> In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so.
> 
> I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.
> 
> I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone.
> 
> I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.
> 
> Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself:
> *STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS *
> 
> This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.
> 
> Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.
> 
> However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.



I followed this guidance in the Scored Test B, and my scores increased dramatically. I would like to encourage anyone to use it in the real test. I am going to use it this Friday for sure.

Test A / B

L 71 / 84
R 71 / 84
S 79 / 82
W 68 / 82

G 67 / 82
OF 72 / 87
P 75 / 72
S 55 / 73
V 72 / 81
WD 79 / 90


----------



## jassi12345

*Speaking tips*

Hi German 1492,

Can you please provide some tips for speaking section?

I am struggling with speaking.






German1492 said:


> I followed this guidance in the Scored Test B, and my scores increased dramatically. I would like to encourage anyone to use it in the real test. I am going to use it this Friday for sure.
> 
> Test A / B
> 
> L 71 / 84
> R 71 / 84
> S 79 / 82
> W 68 / 82
> 
> G 67 / 82
> OF 72 / 87
> P 75 / 72
> S 55 / 73
> V 72 / 81
> WD 79 / 90


----------



## theskyisalive

Eagle471 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> is the code PTE2015 still working, can anybody confirm??


It was working until last month, I know a friend who used it. You can always try the code on their website and see if it works, if it doesn't you always have the option of not going ahead with the payment


----------



## OscarK

Hi everyone, I am looking for the answers for reorder paragraphs in online scored test A, cuz i have met the same question in the real test on March 1st. If someone has the answers or the original questions of the reorder in scored test A, please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chalita

OscarK said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for the answers for reorder paragraphs in online scored test A, cuz i have met the same question in the real test on March 1st. If someone has the answers or the original questions of the reorder in scored test A, please help. Thank you in advance.


Hi Oscar,

I have them


----------



## OscarK

chalita said:


> Hi Oscar,
> 
> I have them


Chalita, Thank you so much!!


----------



## OscarK

Hi everyone, I have met the same reorder paragraph in two real tests. It's very difficult and every time I spent too much time on that. I am afraid I may have it the next time, so I am here to ask if someone has met it before and let us work out the answer. 
I can only come up with some words of some paragraphs.
One paragraph begins with "in the beginning of the course" you may be upset or some other words. 
another paragraph takes about the case of interview.
The central topic may be " outcome is unpredicted, and with the pass of time, it become clear , no need to be upset" or something else. 
If someone else has met the same question, plz leave your comments. THa


----------



## eminemkh

OscarK said:


> Hi everyone, I have met the same reorder paragraph in two real tests. It's very difficult and every time I spent too much time on that. I am afraid I may have it the next time, so I am here to ask if someone has met it before and let us work out the answer.
> I can only come up with some words of some paragraphs.
> One paragraph begins with "in the beginning of the course" you may be upset or some other words.
> another paragraph takes about the case of interview.
> The central topic may be " outcome is unpredicted, and with the pass of time, it become clear , no need to be upset" or something else.
> If someone else has met the same question, plz leave your comments. THa


I have a "last resort" solution if you cannot work things out. Just put one or two choices to the left and forgo the rest passage. You will get some certain marks and not get reduced on the wrong answers. Most of the questions give you obvious beginning but harder on second and third ones.

Same to multiple answers ones.

Just my opinion.


----------



## eesha

Hi Team , 

Whenever you have attended the exam kindly share your few questions from Reorder , Retellecture or essay writing this help to other a lot .


----------



## dreamsanj

RIDA said:


> I wish if you can give me your reading score
> Can you please share your reading experience how was it and how did you prepare it?
> Thanks


Hi RIDA,

I am book reader. I used to consume like 2 books a weekend before my daughter came along. I am blog reader and read a lot of stuff on the blogs. with this, my Collocations. words, what fits what is subconsciously fixed. I did many practice test on Re-order paragraph from online. even fill in the blanks.

I fixed myself with 28 mins everytime I did practice on Kenny or Mcmillan and maintained a healthy 25-26 min range. In exam when I was in reoder paragraph, 1 confused me to the core, I made assumptions and moved on. But rest I did it so fast and accurate that when I was attempting my last question I still had 9 mins on my clock. I got 80+ in reading

I Say book reading helped me imagine well. If you can imagine the paragraphs for single answer and multiple answer its better.Its faster way to reach your answer. I go with ground rule. There are junk answer ( rahul gandhi's ) whom you need to avoid. Answer is hidden in the synonyms.


----------



## dreamsanj

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All, I just failed to secure the desired score 5 th time in the row,
> 
> well this time RLSW 84/73/64/73..



Well the andu pandu***** guys with **** luck like me, I got 2 essays.
marriage before completing education or getting good job.
"My education is hindering my learning" einstien. do you agree?

For reorder paragragh http://www.angelfire.com/apes/primates/InnatenessHypothesis.html; some para were choosen from this. it was tricky and it finished me squarely. One of the images posted around 360 pages came to me. thanks to that I knew what to speak.


----------



## henryP

eminemkh said:


> I have a "last resort" solution if you cannot work things out. Just put one or two choices to the left and forgo the rest passage. You will get some certain marks and not get reduced on the wrong answers. Most of the questions give you obvious beginning but harder on second and third ones.
> 
> Same to multiple answers ones.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Hi mate, hv u read the score tips or guide?

I remember it mentions sth like "u will lose marks for choosing wrong answers or leaving them blank" So, basically, the strategy for Multiple answers is wrong. u will still lose marks if u only choose one or two answers when there are actually two or more.


----------



## Rahul77

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All, I just failed to secure the desired score 5 th time in the row,
> 
> well this time RLSW 84/73/64/73..


Hi - I got my assessment through RPL route as well.. Did you get any assessment for you qualifications by ACS. Mine is not assessed by ACS at all. I have filed eoi and claiming points for education as well without vetassess. I have b.tech degree in non-it from a reputed university in India.

Some people say on the forum that we need to get assessed by vetassess if not assessed by acs but others have got the visa without that. Have you filed eoi without vetasses ?


----------



## RIDA

dreamsanj said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish if you can give me your reading score
> Can you please share your reading experience how was it and how did you prepare it?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi RIDA,
> 
> I am book reader. I used to consume like 2 books a weekend before my daughter came along. I am blog reader and read a lot of stuff on the blogs. with this, my Collocations. words, what fits what is subconsciously fixed. I did many practice test on Re-order paragraph from online. even fill in the blanks.
> 
> I fixed myself with 28 mins everytime I did practice on Kenny or Mcmillan and maintained a healthy 25-26 min range. In exam when I was in reoder paragraph, 1 confused me to the core, I made assumptions and moved on. But rest I did it so fast and accurate that when I was attempting my last question I still had 9 mins on my clock. I got 80+ in reading
> 
> I Say book reading helped me imagine well. If you can imagine the paragraphs for single answer and multiple answer its better.Its faster way to reach your answer. I go with ground rule. There are junk answer ( rahul gandhi's ) whom you need to avoid. Answer is hidden in the synonyms.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply 
Good luck


----------



## makapaka

Can anyone please give some tips for speaking?


----------



## chalita

Today, I got the results of my second attempt:

I just failed only in speaking this time.
LRSW =67/66/44/79

GOPSVW=63/34/27/90/77/77

I can't understand what is the problem of my speaking, I repeat all the sentences, the graphs where very simple, I didn't say mmm or ahh, and the retell lecture as well, for answer short questions there were 2 questions I didn't answer, well actually I said I don't know.

In my first attempt the speaking was 55 points with O and P 45 each, and I am pretty sure I did worsen than this time because I got two maps full of data and I almost didn't speak.

This is so confusing


----------



## blackrider89

chalita said:


> Today, I got the results of my second attempt:
> 
> I just failed only in speaking this time.
> LRSW =67/66/44/79
> 
> GOPSVW=63/34/27/90/77/77
> 
> I can't understand what is the problem of my speaking, I repeat all the sentences, the graphs where very simple, I didn't say mmm or ahh, and the retell lecture as well, for answer short questions there were 2 questions I didn't answer, well actually I said I don't know.
> 
> In my first attempt the speaking was 55 points with O and P 45 each, and I am pretty sure I did worsen than this time because I got two maps full of data and I almost didn't speak.
> 
> This is so confusing


Not the slightest offence but you are a lady right? Coz it is my observation that some females struggle much with the Speaking part. The software may find it hard to pick up a female voice/accent perhaps?


----------



## chalita

blackrider89 said:


> Not the slightest offence but you are a lady right? Coz it is my observation that some females struggle much with the Speaking part. The software may find it hard to pick up a female voice/accent perhaps?


Yes, I am a woman. Are you sure of what are you saying? I thought it is my accent but I went to some accent reduction classes and the teacher told me I don't have such strong accent, and this time I speak louder.


----------



## ArchV

chalita said:


> Today, I got the results of my second attempt:
> 
> I just failed only in speaking this time.
> LRSW =67/66/44/79
> 
> GOPSVW=63/34/27/90/77/77
> 
> I can't understand what is the problem of my speaking, I repeat all the sentences, the graphs where very simple, I didn't say mmm or ahh, and the retell lecture as well, for answer short questions there were 2 questions I didn't answer, well actually I said I don't know.
> 
> In my first attempt the speaking was 55 points with O and P 45 each, and I am pretty sure I did worsen than this time because I got two maps full of data and I almost didn't speak.
> 
> This is so confusing


Hang in there. What essay did you get? Could you please share with us?


----------



## chalita

ArchV said:


> Hang in there. What essay did you get? Could you please share with us?


I had 2 essays agree/disagree and 2 summarize texts
One essay was about "formal written assessments by education systems "
The other was "learning a second language in the future will be less important"

The others I don't remember, sorry


----------



## dreamsanj

Rahul77 said:


> Hi - I got my assessment through RPL route as well.. Did you get any assessment for you qualifications by ACS. Mine is not assessed by ACS at all. I have filed eoi and claiming points for education as well without vetassess. I have b.tech degree in non-it from a reputed university in India.
> 
> Some people say on the forum that we need to get assessed by vetassess if not assessed by acs but others have got the visa without that. Have you filed eoi without vetasses ?


Hi Rahul. Can you pm me your number. I can call you


----------



## davidk59

Finally, I passed PTE A, with 79+ for each component.

I've just updated my EOI - 70 points for General Accountant!

Tips for speaking: keep speaking whatever comes into your head, but it has to make sense when the computer software interprets each of your words in sentences.

All the best everyone!


----------



## RIDA

davidk59 said:


> Finally, I passed PTE A, with 79+ for each component.
> 
> I've just updated my EOI - 70 points for General Accountant!
> 
> Tips for speaking: keep speaking whatever comes into your head, but it has to make sense when the computer software interprets each of your words in sentences.
> 
> All the best everyone!


Congrats
Can I ask you why ch test center dos you go?


----------



## davidk59

My first test was at Pearson Melbourne, but I am now on holiday in Bangkok so I just took it here - Pearson Bangkok. I believe they are all the same because I got 87 and 85 in speaking respectively, but failed the reading in my last attempt.

Hope this helps and all the best.


----------



## OscarK

chalita said:


> Today, I got the results of my second attempt:
> 
> I just failed only in speaking this time.
> LRSW =67/66/44/79
> 
> GOPSVW=63/34/27/90/77/77
> 
> I can't understand what is the problem of my speaking, I repeat all the sentences, the graphs where very simple, I didn't say mmm or ahh, and the retell lecture as well, for answer short questions there were 2 questions I didn't answer, well actually I said I don't know.
> 
> In my first attempt the speaking was 55 points with O and P 45 each, and I am pretty sure I did worsen than this time because I got two maps full of data and I almost didn't speak.
> 
> This is so confusing


Hi chalita, I think you just spoke too slow. In my first, I tried to speak very slow and avoided any mistakes made just like you. But my speaking score was low. However, for the second time, I tried another strategy, I finished read aloud in 20s, describe image always click next in 30s. Though I have made a lot of mistakes, my SPEAKING SCORE increased to 66. I think if you speak too slow, the machine will definitely rate you as poor fluency and pronunciation. My opinion.


----------



## Redbox

chalita said:


> Yes, I am a woman. Are you sure of what are you saying? I thought it is my accent but I went to some accent reduction classes and the teacher told me I don't have such strong accent, and this time I speak louder.


I agree with blackrider, I also observed that most of the ladies who took PTE find it hard to pass the test coz computer programs cant assess our speaking voice properly. I failed speaking test 6 times and totally disappointed with PTE.


----------



## tomsmithh121

*PTE Exam*

Hi Guys,

I am here to share my experience with the PTE exam. I have previously done IELTS 3 times, academic and general. I was very frustrated because I managed to score 8 or more in all bands apart from writing which I scored only 6.5. This was shocking as English has been my first language. I lost all hope and after reading forums and coming across other people's stories I decided to have a crack at PTE.

I worked on it for two weeks with preparation material from the internet and purchased the Gold package on PTE. I did my exam last week and got my results in 2 days. I scored L/R/S/W - 83/79/88/85. I am really happy as I have extra points to apply for my residency. I was really worried about reading as I ran out of time during the exam and missed 3 questions. One thing I can tell from my experience with PTE is that it's not marked on one specific section. For example I probably did really well in Listening and Writing, hence, I managed to get 79 for Reading even though I missed three questions. The mock exams are really helpful but do not rely on those scores. Good Luck to everyone


----------



## tomsmithh121

*Pte exam*

Hi Guys,

I am here to share my experience with the PTE exam. I have previously done IELTS 3 times, academic and general. I was very frustrated because I managed to score 8 or more in all bands apart from writing which I scored only 6.5. This was shocking as English has been my first language. I lost all hope and after reading forums and coming across other people's stories I decided to have a crack at PTE.

I worked on it for two weeks with preparation material from the internet and purchased the Gold package on PTE. I did my exam last week and got my results in 2 days. I scored L/R/S/W - 83/79/88/85. I am really happy as I have extra points to apply for my residency. I was really worried about reading as I ran out of time during the exam and missed 3 questions. One thing I can tell from my experience with PTE is that it's not marked on one specific section. For example I probably did really well in Listening and Writing, hence, I managed to get 79 for Reading even though I missed three questions. The mock exams are really helpful but do not rely on those scores. Good Luck to everyone


----------



## VBA

Redbox said:


> I agree with blackrider, I also observed that most of the ladies who took PTE find it hard to pass the test coz computer programs cant assess our speaking voice properly. I failed speaking test 6 times and totally disappointed with PTE.


I agreed too  being a lady


----------



## veeraa

tomsmithh121 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am here to share my experience with the PTE exam. I have previously done IELTS 3 times, academic and general. I was very frustrated because I managed to score 8 or more in all bands apart from writing which I scored only 6.5. This was shocking as English has been my first language. I lost all hope and after reading forums and coming across other people's stories I decided to have a crack at PTE.
> 
> I worked on it for two weeks with preparation material from the internet and purchased the Gold package on PTE. I did my exam last week and got my results in 2 days. I scored L/R/S/W - 83/79/88/85. I am really happy as I have extra points to apply for my residency. I was really worried about reading as I ran out of time during the exam and missed 3 questions. One thing I can tell from my experience with PTE is that it's not marked on one specific section. For example I probably did really well in Listening and Writing, hence, I managed to get 79 for Reading even though I missed three questions. The mock exams are really helpful but do not rely on those scores. Good Luck to everyone


Congratulations and all the best with your VISA process. 

Would you mind sharing essay that you got.


----------



## chalita

VBA said:


> I agreed too  being a lady


So, is there any lady who can tell that have passed the speaking part in PTE, at least 65+?


----------



## chalita

OscarK said:


> Hi chalita, I think you just spoke too slow. In my first, I tried to speak very slow and avoided any mistakes made just like you. But my speaking score was low. However, for the second time, I tried another strategy, I finished read aloud in 20s, describe image always click next in 30s. Though I have made a lot of mistakes, my SPEAKING SCORE increased to 66. I think if you speak too slow, the machine will definitely rate you as poor fluency and pronunciation. My opinion.


Well, I tried to spoke slower than the first time, because once in the Mock test B I scored 62 and 50 in oral fluency and pronunciation respectively. So, I thought that would help, anyway my speaking score was only 55, same I got in my first attempt


----------



## eesha

tomsmithh121 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am here to share my experience with the PTE exam. I have previously done IELTS 3 times, academic and general. I was very frustrated because I managed to score 8 or more in all bands apart from writing which I scored only 6.5. This was shocking as English has been my first language. I lost all hope and after reading forums and coming across other people's stories I decided to have a crack at PTE.
> 
> I worked on it for two weeks with preparation material from the internet and purchased the Gold package on PTE. I did my exam last week and got my results in 2 days. I scored L/R/S/W - 83/79/88/85. I am really happy as I have extra points to apply for my residency. I was really worried about reading as I ran out of time during the exam and missed 3 questions. One thing I can tell from my experience with PTE is that it's not marked on one specific section. For example I probably did really well in Listening and Writing, hence, I managed to get 79 for Reading even though I missed three questions. The mock exams are really helpful but do not rely on those scores. Good Luck to everyone


Please share your essay .


----------



## tonnyfarzana

I got my test score and its 90/90/90/75 for S/L/W/R

I have been constantly getting low score in reading. Please, suggest a prompt solution.

TIA


----------



## rocky0289

*pte*

i am facing problem with describe images and i have done all the images from pte books however in exam it has been seen more complex images,so, how to , where to practice them ? any one have sample material for complex images of pte ??


----------



## SOURABH.C

rocky0289 said:


> i am facing problem with describe images and i have done all the images from pte books however in exam it has been seen more complex images,so, how to , where to practice them ? any one have sample material for complex images of pte ??


Don't worry..just try to speak 5-6 lines non stop with good pronunciation..start with intro then give 2-3 lines regarding highest lowest values and give a conclusion at the end highlighting the trend being followed..key is the fluency n pronunciation


----------



## chalita

rocky0289 said:


> i am facing problem with describe images and i have done all the images from pte books however in exam it has been seen more complex images,so, how to , where to practice them ? any one have sample material for complex images of pte ??


Just go to google images and look for bar graphs, line graphs, pie charts, tables charts, etc. You'll find plenty, after you do like hundred you'll feel more confident.

Cheers


----------



## Maish

Hello,

I am a new member here need suggestions regarding my case if anyone can please help me sort it out.

I gave IELTS on 20th feb and scored 7.5 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:7) i want to improve my score to get 20 points in my eoi cant decide if i should go to dubai and take PTE-A or should I go for a second attempt for IELTS 









ACS assessment +ve for 261112
EOI submitted on 9th March (60 points 189 , 60+5 points 190 NSW)


----------



## lilousisou

hi all,
i just have result of my first PTE test, quite disapointed with the speaking score, only 49 although i think i did not bad (i got only 30+ for pronounciation and fluency, but i think i spoke without much of hesitation and pronounce clearly and describe enough info on graphs). I don't have any clue on how to improve: how should be the speed of talking, innotation, stress, accents,.... Anyone with high score on speaking can give example on how you speak pls? 
thanks for any tips sharing ,


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Does anyone know which PTE Test centres are best in Sydney? and which one are good in Brisbane?... Which ones to Avoid?


----------



## RIDA

tonnyfarzana said:


> I got my test score and its 90/90/90/75 for S/L/W/R
> 
> I have been constantly getting low score in reading. Please, suggest a prompt solution.
> 
> TIA


Same thing happening here 
Don't know what to do ensive:

2 marks short left one question though got 77

How much you got in spellings and Grammer in the enabling skills?


----------



## pradeep42win

If you have latest study material for PTE ...please share with me..


----------



## RIDA

I have to find out where am I lacking in reading
Does anyone know which question carries more marks??
I know multiple choice single answer carry about 1 mark if i am not wrong


----------



## chalita

chalita said:


> So, is there any lady who can tell that have passed the speaking part in PTE, at least 65+?


Please some women that can share a successful speaking experience?


----------



## ArchV

chalita said:


> Please some women that can share a successful speaking experience?


Hello Chalita, I've got two pieces of advice for you.

First, record yourself and play it back. Be honest with yourself and assess the quality of your speaking. Is it clear enough? Is it loud enough? What about your fluency? Also, you could ask one friend of yours to evaluate your speaking in order to get a neutral or unbiased feedback on your speaking abilities. 

Second, assuming that you got a clear speaking, why don't you try some voice recognition software and try speaking some random sentences just to check whether this software in particular has any problems when it comes to recognizing your speaking? If it does, then probably the theory of woman's voice being more difficult to be assessed would come true. The bottom line is most of these recognition voice pattern voice programs might use the same engine, technically speaking, so you should definitely look for some software like this and see how it goes.

All the best.


----------



## Someonefaraway

I agree with those who believe software cannot properly recognise female voices. I am also a female and my last result in Pte-A was LRWS 75/77/90/60 and this has been my best result for speaking, before that I was constantly scoring about 46 for speaking. Just for comparison, my most recent speaking score in IELTS was 8.5! This means that the problem is with software not us, girls, and I am about to give up taking Pte-A.

For those interested in which sections carry the most marks - all those sections where we have to repeat a sentence, write from dictation and insert words, as each word carries one mark, I was advised about it by a qualified Pte-A teacher.


----------



## chalita

ArchV said:


> Hello Chalita, I've got two pieces of advice for you.
> 
> First, record yourself and play it back. Be honest with yourself and assess the quality of your speaking. Is it clear enough? Is it loud enough? What about your fluency? Also, you could ask one friend of yours to evaluate your speaking in order to get a neutral or unbiased feedback on your speaking abilities.
> 
> Second, assuming that you got a clear speaking, why don't you try some voice recognition software and try speaking some random sentences just to check whether this software in particular has any problems when it comes to recognizing your speaking? If it does, then probably the theory of woman's voice being more difficult to be assessed would come true. The bottom line is most of these recognition voice pattern voice programs might use the same engine, technically speaking, so you should definitely look for some software like this and see how it goes.
> 
> All the best.



I have done PTE classes, I have teachers that have assessed my speaking and I always record myself. In addition I use dragon naturally speaking Spanish accented and the software understands me more than 80%. I sometimes use Cortana as well and other software I have found online. Thank for your advice, I will continue practising.


----------



## rc4aus

Someonefaraway said:


> I agree with those who believe software cannot properly recognise female voices. I am also a female and my last result in Pte-A was LRWS 75/77/90/60 and this has been my best result for speaking, before that I was constantly scoring about 46 for speaking. Just for comparison, my most recent speaking score in IELTS was 8.5! This means that the problem is with software not us, girls, and I am about to give up taking Pte-A.
> 
> For those interested in which sections carry the most marks - all those sections where we have to repeat a sentence, write from dictation and insert words, as each word carries one mark, I was advised about it by a qualified Pte-A teacher.


I am a woman. I scored well in my first attempt.
When I sat down to take the test and did the mic check, I didn't hear back anything at all.. I raised my hand and asked the guy for help. By the time he called in his senior I had realised that the mic stick was up high so I moved it down and close to my mouth and retried. This time I heard myself back clearly.

That may have been an issue with the rest of the ppl here.w its funny and stupid. I laughed at myself when I did this. But it helped me take the edge off and relax me a little &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## kkvijay

I dont know how far i agree the above statement about women's voice recognition. My wife had the same issue with Reading always less at 63,62,64 but finally she succeeded at the 8th attempt with L74, R73 S88 W74. Finally we are happy now and started the processing for 189.

Thank you all for the help and tips all the way.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Sounds a bit odd, to me. The wife took hers and got straight 90s.


----------



## rani16

Hi Dreamsanj,

Can you please let me know complete link for angelfire. Do you mean you got the re-order paragraph question from this website?.


----------



## kiranmai

*speaking of PTE*

Could anyone please listen to my speaking audios and provide your valuable inputs.
In the first attempt I received Speaking score of 60. But later I could just see the score in between 45 -50. I need to get 65+


----------



## Prash2533

*Functional*

My wife needs to appear for functional english. As per the AU immigration site she needs "A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."
Does that mean she needs overall 30 or 30 each in SLRW.
How tough it is to get 30 overall. which sections she should concentrate more on to get overall 30. She has read english as a subject but not as medium of instruction. Also she is not that much comfortable in english neither she is that much tech savvy.
Should she go for computer based PTE test or IELTS paper based should be better for her.
Forum members please guide


----------



## VBA

Prash2533 said:


> My wife needs to appear for functional english. As per the AU immigration site she needs "A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."
> Does that mean she needs overall 30 or 30 each in SLRW.
> How tough it is to get 30 overall. which sections she should concentrate more on to get overall 30. She has read english as a subject but not as medium of instruction. Also she is not that much comfortable in english neither she is that much tech savvy.
> Should she go for computer based PTE test or IELTS paper based should be better for her.
> Forum members please guide


I believe she should go for IELTS as my husband is also in the same situation. The reason behind it is that in IELTS they have option to take general module, however, PTE is purely academic. There would many academic terms which might be difficult for them. Also, in IELTS there are less number of tasks so they can focus more on easy parts and can gain desired scores.


----------



## sultan_azam

Prash2533 said:


> My wife needs to appear for functional english. As per the AU immigration site she needs "A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."
> Does that mean she needs overall 30 or 30 each in SLRW.
> How tough it is to get 30 overall. which sections she should concentrate more on to get overall 30. She has read english as a subject but not as medium of instruction. Also she is not that much comfortable in english neither she is that much tech savvy.
> Should she go for computer based PTE test or IELTS paper based should be better for her.
> Forum members please guide


By definition of functional english - it should be 30 in all components, but i think when it is about english skills of secondary applicant then it is overall 30 or equivalent.

IELTS & PTE are different formats, you should explain the thing to your spouse, let her research on her own and to go with the one she finds comfortable.
if she isnt much comfortable with computers and all then IELTS shall be best for her.


----------



## Prash2533

I agree with you but IELTS will cause a delay in my Visa processing. There is no date available before April 30 and my EOI will expire on May 8. Even if she appears on 30 April, I assume the results will not be available before 15th May. So should I lodge my visa in first week of May and then upload all doc and once the result is out upload it then.
All my other docs are ready to be uploaded only option is to wait for her result or pay 4885 AUS$ as VAC2:confused2:


----------



## dreamsanj

Prash2533 said:


> My wife needs to appear for functional english. As per the AU immigration site she needs "A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."
> Does that mean she needs overall 30 or 30 each in SLRW.
> How tough it is to get 30 overall. which sections she should concentrate more on to get overall 30. She has read english as a subject but not as medium of instruction. Also she is not that much comfortable in english neither she is that much tech savvy.
> Should she go for computer based PTE test or IELTS paper based should be better for her.
> Forum members please guide



Dont try IELTS. try just PTE. PTE is very easy. for getting 30 in each she just need to wake on the exam day and go and give the test. No need for any preparations. Its easy. you invest some time and go back some pages in the blog you have all the answers you need. This is really good forum where people have shared best knowledge.


----------



## SOURABH.C

How to prove the functional English of spouse?? How can we prove that medium of instruction was English during her graduation??


----------



## vish555

Hello All , 

I have my exam scheduled in 3 days . Any last minute tips for me . 

I think i have to improve on the below : 

- Describe image , Retell lecture
- Fill in the blanks (Reading)


----------



## German1492

So i just finished my exam... Now the long wait begins. The reading was extremely hard and I have never seen anything like the short answer questions I got in the speaking section.

The essay topics were: 

1. "My education is a hindrance to the process of my learning"- Explain this quote by Einstein

2. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees involved in decision making process. Advantages/ Disadvantages.


----------



## trinkasharma

SOURABH.C said:


> How to prove the functional English of spouse?? How can we prove that medium of instruction was English during her graduation??


If it is a typical Indian university, then you will not get it before 2 weeks. Better to spend INR 10K and appear for IELTs/PTE.


----------



## German1492

chalita said:


> Just go to google images and look for bar graphs, line graphs, pie charts, tables charts, etc. You'll find plenty, after you do like hundred you'll feel more confident.
> 
> Cheers



Sorry for taking this long to answer, but I didn't know how to pm.
If you feel like the content , pronunciation and fluency are good. I don't know if I have any tips, but i can tell you what i did in all the tests.

1. Try to keep a strong tone. (without yelling)
2. Speak clearly
2. An as fast as possible.


----------



## ArchV

German1492 said:


> So i just finished my exam... Now the long wait begins. The reading was extremely hard and I have never seen anything like the short answer questions I got in the speaking section.
> 
> The essay topics were:
> 
> 1. "My education is a hindrance to the process of my learning"- Explain this quote by Einstein
> 
> 2. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees involved in decision making process. Advantages/ Disadvantages.


Thank you for your feedback. In terms of reading, what type of question was the most difficult for you? was it reorder paragraph?


----------



## Islander820

I have decided to have a shot at PTE-Academic. Can some one please share the download link for MacMillan PTE test builder with me. 
Also what are the other resources I should refer to get a good grade. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SOURABH.C

trinkasharma said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to prove the functional English of spouse?? How can we prove that medium of instruction was English during her graduation??
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a typical Indian university, then you will not get it before 2 weeks. Better to spend INR 10K and appear for IELTs/PTE.
Click to expand...

Hii do we also need to get the same certificate from her school too??


----------



## SnakeCharmer

SnakeCharmer said:


> Does anyone know which PTE Test centres are best in Sydney? and which one are good in Brisbane?... Which ones to Avoid?


Anyone has an answer for this?


----------



## chalita

German1492 said:


> Sorry for taking this long to answer, but I didn't know how to pm.
> If you feel like the content , pronunciation and fluency are good. I don't know if I have any tips, but i can tell you what i did in all the tests.
> 
> 1. Try to keep a strong tone. (without yelling)
> 2. Speak clearly
> 2. An as fast as possible.


Thanks, what kind of describe images did you get?


----------



## Prash2533

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii do we also need to get the same certificate from her school too??


You just need a certificate from school. No need to visit the university. Just get the correct language on school letterhead with Principal signatures


----------



## German1492

German1492 said:


> So i just finished my exam... Now the long wait begins. The reading was extremely hard and I have never seen anything like the short answer questions I got in the speaking section.
> 
> The essay topics were:
> 
> 1. "My education is a hindrance to the process of my learning"- Explain this quote by Einstein
> 
> 2. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees involved in decision making process. Advantages/ Disadvantages.



The results came out and sadly i did not get the scores i wanted.

L 79
R 75
S 90
W 72

G 81
P 81
OF 84
S 45 - Seriously
V 81
WD 90


----------



## German1492

chalita said:


> German1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for taking this long to answer, but I didn't know how to pm.
> If you feel like the content , pronunciation and fluency are good. I don't know if I have any tips, but i can tell you what i did in all the tests.
> 
> 1. Try to keep a strong tone. (without yelling)
> 2. Speak clearly
> 2. An as fast as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, what kind of describe images did you get?
Click to expand...

Mostly bar graphs and one or two pie charts, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## German1492

ArchV said:


> German1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i just finished my exam... Now the long wait begins. The reading was extremely hard and I have never seen anything like the short answer questions I got in the speaking section.
> 
> The essay topics were:
> 
> 1. "My education is a hindrance to the process of my learning"- Explain this quote by Einstein
> 
> 2. Company?s top level authorities should get their employees involved in decision making process. Advantages/ Disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback. In terms of reading, what type of question was the most difficult for you? was it reorder paragraph?
Click to expand...

In my opinion, the toughest is Reading and Writing: Fill in the blanks. I was not expecting those questions at the begininning of the test, so by the time i finished those I only had 10 minutes left.


----------



## Scyther

Hi All,

I wrote pte last week and here is my result.

L 72, R 73, S 90, W 73.

Enabling Skills,
G 78, OR 69, P 75, S 79, V 88, WD 90

But I need 79+ in all modules, I would be taking the exam again.

I would like to know, whether ACS would deduct my experience years?

Age (24 yrs) - 25
Education (B.tech - CSE) - 15
Exp (3.5 Yrs) - 5 
PTE (65+) - 10

Total -55

So If they even remove 1 year, I would lose 5 points, can any one throws a light on how ACS evaluate. 

Thanks.


----------



## makapaka

Many applicants are running after 79+.
Very difficult journey though.
Any expert idea of getting 79 in writing. I wrote my essay very well in my last test, but I scored very poor.
How many words(max) should we write for our writing summary?
Any particular suggestions for summary writing?
Please share.


----------



## kat_bat

Hi,

Unfortunately, I have written 9 times , PTE A but uncleared for 65. Never i though , i am so bad at speaking & Reading.

Initially, i was struggling to get 65 in reading (58, 64,64,63 my reading scores) in first four attempts .

Finally i cleared reading in my fifth attempt (to 9th attempt) but my unlucky hunted my in the form of speaking 
my speaking scores are 5 to 9 th attempts as follow (62,64,58,61,53). 

I am clue less , what great , i have done in speaking to score beyond 65 in first 5 attempts and failed to do it now. 

Pronunciation (never though , this word acts as toss coin of my life) hits me bad.

Can someone please help me to improve my scores.


----------



## kat_bat

Can you please help me giving some valuable tips for speaking section- failing to score in pronunciation


----------



## ArchV

German1492 said:


> The results came out and sadly i did not get the scores i wanted.
> 
> L 79
> R 75
> S 90
> W 72
> 
> G 81
> P 81
> OF 84
> S 45 - Seriously
> V 81
> WD 90


I feel for you. I'm aiming for 79+ also. German, hang in there buddy! We're gonna make it. By the way, could you share with us what essay you got?

Thank you! Cheers


----------



## German1492

ArchV said:


> German1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The results came out and sadly i did not get the scores i wanted.
> 
> L 79
> R 75
> S 90
> W 72
> 
> G 81
> P 81
> OF 84
> S 45 - Seriously
> V 81
> WD 90
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you. I'm aiming for 79+ also. German, hang in there buddy! We're gonna make it. By the way, could you share with us what essay you got?
> 
> Thank you! Cheers
Click to expand...

I am taking it one last time in 3 weeks or so. I really liked the test center in NY for those test takers that might have the chance to come here. ( I had my own private room)

I posted the essay topics right after i finished my exam. The first one was about Einstein and learning, Discuss. The second was about involving the employees in decission making Advantages/Disadvantages.


----------



## gerard_nguyen

Hi everyone,

I took PTE last week with below scores:
L 74 R 89 S 75 W 82

I didn't do well on Retell lecture task.


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi all, 
I seek your expert opinion about pte exam. Which parts of exam are usually difficult ones?
I gave ielts and scored 8 each except writing in which I had 6. I am not sure if I should consider pte or retake ielts itself as both exams are different in nature. I don't think it's time friendly to prepare both with full-time job. What you suggest?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## German1492

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> I seek your expert opinion about pte exam. Which parts of exam are usually difficult ones?
> I gave ielts and scored 8 each except writing in which I had 6. I am not sure if I should consider pte or retake ielts itself as both exams are different in nature. I don't think it's time friendly to prepare both with full-time job. What you suggest?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, I was in the same situation. I took IELTS - Academic, and scored 8 in both reading and listening, but only 7 in speaking and 6.5 in writing (5.5 originally, it increased after EOR). So I decided to take PTE, paid for the exam without even looking deeply at the structure. When I bought the books and saw the different types of questions, I felt really scared. Actually I almost cancelled the test. However, during the 4 weeks I had to prepare for the exam and after taking the Scored Tests, my mind changed. Even after failing to achieve the desired score, I still believe PTE is better than IELTS.

Reading and listening can be a little bit tougher than in IELTS, but the speaking and writing sections are, in my opinion, way more accurate.

I hope this was helpful, and I would suggest that you focus on only one exam.


----------



## ihmar2002

Mate don't you think writing a discourse in pte within 20 min is quite a challenging task compare to ielts where you can allocate more time?
I sort of improved technically writing essay, and I am not sure ielts is best in my case given already developed strategy which lead me 8 in other 3 modules. 

What has been your experience with marking in pte?

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## dreamsanj

Ihmar
go for Pte. Writing is easiest scoring here. Grab a cup of coffee and browse back pages. There are good examples given. Pte essay font change. You can prepare them in advance. All that you need to prepare is in this blog. But only if you are willing to dig a little deeper.


----------



## zahra.sh

German1492 said:


> German1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i just finished my exam... Now the long wait begins. The reading was extremely hard and I have never seen anything like the short answer questions I got in the speaking section.
> 
> The essay topics were:
> 
> 1. "My education is a hindrance to the process of my learning"- Explain this quote by Einstein
> 
> 2. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees involved in decision making process. Advantages/ Disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results came out and sadly i did not get the scores i wanted.
> 
> L 79
> R 75
> S 90
> W 72
> 
> G 81
> P 81
> OF 84
> S 45 - Seriously
> V 81
> WD 90
Click to expand...


Hi,
Can you please give me some advice How did you take your speaking part to get the high score? Especially for describing images in 40 sec.
Thank you so much


----------



## SOURABH.C

makapaka said:


> Many applicants are running after 79+.
> Very difficult journey though.
> Any expert idea of getting 79 in writing. I wrote my essay very well in my last test, but I scored very poor.
> How many words(max) should we write for our writing summary?
> Any particular suggestions for summary writing?
> Please share.


As far as writing is concerned,for summary just try to read entire topic and try to find out what is it conveying.Then summarise it starting with a capital letter and finish with a fullstop.Try to use few good vocabulary words and that will be it.25-30 words would be sufficient.


----------



## chalita

mdmujeeb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wrote pte last week and here is my result.
> 
> L 72, R 73, S 90, W 73.
> 
> Enabling Skills,
> G 78, OR 69, P 75, S 79, V 88, WD 90
> 
> But I need 79+ in all modules, I would be taking the exam again.
> 
> I would like to know, whether ACS would deduct my experience years?
> 
> Age (24 yrs) - 25
> Education (B.tech - CSE) - 15
> Exp (3.5 Yrs) - 5
> PTE (65+) - 10
> 
> Total -55
> 
> So If they even remove 1 year, I would lose 5 points, can any one throws a light on how ACS evaluate.
> 
> Thanks.


They count by months, so you should get your 3.5 y

Cheers


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey Guys,

I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
*
PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)*

*Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
*Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error. 

*Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.

*Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph. 
Ideal answer :-
line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.


*Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words. 


*Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only. 

* One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.

* Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.

First paragraph.
Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)

Second paragraph.
An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .

Third paragraph.
One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points. 

try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.


*PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)*

*Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.

*Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.

* Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.

A ten minute break is optional

*PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)*
I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here. 
Summarize spoken text :- 
Multiple choice x2 
Fill the blanks
Highlight the correct summary
Select missing word
Highlight incorrect words
Write from dictation

All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.  Do let me know if u need anything else.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## snhv

Hi Anshul,

I really need some tips for reading section. I have sat for PTE exam for 6 times and every time(except for first) scored 64. Yes!! reading is my weakness.. 

I have read all the pages in here.

I have tried my best to score in reading but nothing helps...Please give some tips or how did you practice(tell me in detail)? pls.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Snhv



anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> *
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)*
> 
> *Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
> *Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> *Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> *Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> *Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> *Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> * One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> * Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> *PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)*
> 
> *Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> *Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> * Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> *PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)*
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> Summarize spoken text :-
> Multiple choice x2
> Fill the blanks
> Highlight the correct summary
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.  Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## trinkasharma

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii do we also need to get the same certificate from her school too??


As I said, I would pay for PTE instead. A flight to my hometown and back will cost me more than 10k and the results are not guaranteed. YMMV.


----------



## trinkasharma

kat_bat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately, I have written 9 times , PTE A but uncleared for 65. Never *i though *, *i* am so bad at speaking & Reading.
> 
> Initially, *i* was struggling to get 65 in reading (58, 64,64,63 my reading scores) in first four attempts .
> 
> Finally *i* cleared reading in my fifth attempt (to 9th attempt) *but my unlucky hunted my* in the form of speaking
> my speaking scores are 5 to 9 th attempts as follow (62,64,58,61,53).
> 
> I am *clue less* , *what great ,* i have done in speaking to score beyond 65 in first 5 attempts and failed to do it now.
> 
> Pronunciation *(never though , this word acts as toss coin of my life)* hits me bad.
> 
> Can someone please help me to improve my scores.


Your English is nowhere near the 65 mark. Please get some training. I have marked few of the words if that helps.


----------



## anshulmadan

For the writing section just learn the model essays for the regularly repeated essay topics. For the summarize in one line write all the points (basically 2 -3) in the textbox and connect them using conjunctions and words. Then just fine tune it and u'll be able to score gud.

For the reading section.
One needs to practice from books. I practiced from a dump of around 700 mb consisting of a demo pte software, some books, repeated essays and sample lectures. They were very helpful to me.

Also in the reading section time is not short and we have ample time to complete all questions. Target on the one's that u find difficult. People find MSMA and re-order paragraphs difficult. For these types of questions take ur time and read the answer choices very carefully and select the correct one. 

If you need the books, just provide ur email ID and ill send the books and other material to you.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## gerard_nguyen

anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> *
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)*
> 
> *Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
> *Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> *Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> *Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> *Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> *Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> * One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> * Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> *PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)*
> 
> *Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> *Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> * Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> *PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)*
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> Summarize spoken text :-
> Multiple choice x2
> Fill the blanks
> Highlight the correct summary
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.  Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


May I know how did you take note for Retell Lecture section? Many thanks.


----------



## John Page

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> I seek your expert opinion about pte exam. Which parts of exam are usually difficult ones?
> I gave ielts and scored 8 each except writing in which I had 6. I am not sure if I should consider pte or retake ielts itself as both exams are different in nature. I don't think it's time friendly to prepare both with full-time job. What you suggest?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It would be better if you go for PTE Academic. That is much easier


----------



## John Page

ihmar2002 said:


> Mate don't you think writing a discourse in pte within 20 min is quite a challenging task compare to ielts where you can allocate more time?
> I sort of improved technically writing essay, and I am not sure ielts is best in my case given already developed strategy which lead me 8 in other 3 modules.
> 
> What has been your experience with marking in pte?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


Though time in PTE Academic is less but you can score high in PTE when compared with IELTS. I have seen students who have got 6.5 in IELTS have scored 85+ in PTE in writing


----------



## anshulmadan

gerard_nguyen said:


> May I know how did you take note for Retell Lecture section? Many thanks.


Whenever u are taking notes for retell lecture just note down the imp words with arrows and other symbols to define a trend or other actions.

Example of the speaker states that "overfishing in oceans can lead to irreversible devastation"
Note it down as : overfishing -> devastation.
Similarly use arrows and other symbols to describe ur sentences. Practice this technique and u will be able to understand ur notes easily.

For the retell lecture always understand the gist and sprak that first. Ex. The speaker enlightened about the fact that overfishing in the oceans can lead to irreversible damage to our ecological system. He pointed out that ...... give 2 -3 major point lines only with a conclusion if possible,

I hope this helps.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## snhv

Dear Anshul,

Can you please send me books in my email.. Thanks..



anshulmadan said:


> For the writing section just learn the model essays for the regularly repeated essay topics. For the summarize in one line write all the points (basically 2 -3) in the textbox and connect them using conjunctions and words. Then just fine tune it and u'll be able to score gud.
> 
> For the reading section.
> One needs to practice from books. I practiced from a dump of around 700 mb consisting of a demo pte software, some books, repeated essays and sample lectures. They were very helpful to me.
> 
> Also in the reading section time is not short and we have ample time to complete all questions. Target on the one's that u find difficult. People find MSMA and re-order paragraphs difficult. For these types of questions take ur time and read the answer choices very carefully and select the correct one.
> 
> If you need the books, just provide ur email ID and ill send the books and other material to you.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## vish555

anshulmadan said:


> For the writing section just learn the model essays for the regularly repeated essay topics. For the summarize in one line write all the points (basically 2 -3) in the textbox and connect them using conjunctions and words. Then just fine tune it and u'll be able to score gud.
> 
> For the reading section.
> One needs to practice from books. I practiced from a dump of around 700 mb consisting of a demo pte software, some books, repeated essays and sample lectures. They were very helpful to me.
> 
> Also in the reading section time is not short and we have ample time to complete all questions. Target on the one's that u find difficult. People find MSMA and re-order paragraphs difficult. For these types of questions take ur time and read the answer choices very carefully and select the correct one.
> 
> If you need the books, just provide ur email ID and ill send the books and other material to you.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


can you send me the reading materials . I have PM the email address.


----------



## RIDA

anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> *
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 ? 93 minutes)*
> 
> *Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
> *Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> *Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> *Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> *Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> *Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> * One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> * Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> *PART 2: READING (32 ? 41 minutes)*
> 
> *Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> *Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> * Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> *PART 3: LISTENING (45 ? 57 minutes)*
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarize spoken text :-
> Multiple choice x2
> Fill the blanks
> Highlight the correct summary
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Hi congrats, could you plz tell us what were your writing summaries and essays topic? 
Moreover what is your trick to do the writing summaries?
Thanks


----------



## chalita

German1492 said:


> I am taking it one last time in 3 weeks or so. I really liked the test center in NY for those test takers that might have the chance to come here. ( I had my own private room)
> 
> I posted the essay topics right after i finished my exam. The first one was about Einstein and learning, Discuss. The second was about involving the employees in decission making Advantages/Disadvantages.


Did you say, you got you own private room?. That sounds a little bit unfair to me comparing with here that we're more than 8 people in the same room and everyone shouting as crazy.:confused2:


----------



## meemurali

snhv said:


> Dear Anshul,
> 
> Can you please send me books in my email.. Thanks..


Need help for READING.
I am unable to pm..

Thanks.


----------



## meemurali

snhv said:


> Dear Anshul,
> 
> Can you please send me books in my email.. Thanks..


---------------

Dear Anshul,

Can you please send me books in my email.. Need help READING. 
I have tried to pm you...meemurali gmail....i am desperately need help.

Thanks


----------



## ArchV

anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> 
> ...
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Thank you for such valuable feedback.

As far as writing summary, besides including all the points, how long should it be as a rule of thumb? I always try to put at least some 50+ words and link them with '*which*, *and* & *although* (when there is some contradiction)'.


----------



## German1492

chalita said:


> German1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking it one last time in 3 weeks or so. I really liked the test center in NY for those test takers that might have the chance to come here. ( I had my own private room)
> 
> I posted the essay topics right after i finished my exam. The first one was about Einstein and learning, Discuss. The second was about involving the employees in decission making Advantages/Disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say, you got you own private room?. That sounds a little bit unfair to me comparing with here that we're more than 8 people in the same room and everyone shouting as crazy.
Click to expand...

Well, I do not know about that, all I know is that in the US (at least NY) there is only one PTE candidate per session. I believe not many people take PTE here, so they can offer more privacy to the candidates.


----------



## Hemusaug

*PTE - Score Enquiry / Remark Request*

Hi All,

I appeared for PTE A last week and got a score of S - 64, R - 82, L - 84, W - 88. I missed the Proficient level by one point in Speaking section. 

So, I would like to submit an enquiry to remark my Speaking section. 

I would like to check whether there is a provision to do this. And if yes, can any of you please share your experience?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hemusaug said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I appeared for PTE A last week and got a score of S - 64, R - 82, L - 84, W - 88. I missed the Proficient level by one point in Speaking section.
> 
> So, I would like to submit an enquiry to remark my Speaking section.
> 
> I would like to check whether there is a provision to do this. And if yes, can any of you please share your experience?


I think they charge the same Amt as of new exam for remarking..so better to go for new exam


----------



## eshwar

*PTE Exam Clarification*

Hi All,

I recently joined this forum. I am planning to take to PTE Exam towards Australian PR. I had a quick questions... 

1. Whether the same practice questions will appear in the real PTE exam so that we can save some time.
2. Do all the questions need to be correct for Reading and Listening.
3. How many days of preparation is sufficient to score around 65+ ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajay23888

Could You please tell us what are those 34 essay ?



anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> *
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)*
> 
> *Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
> *Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> *Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> *Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> *Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> *Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> * One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> * Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> *PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)*
> 
> *Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> *Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> * Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> *PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)*
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> Summarize spoken text :-
> Multiple choice x2
> Fill the blanks
> Highlight the correct summary
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.  Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## Lexa111

chalita said:


> Please some women that can share a successful speaking experience?





chalita said:


> Please some women that can share a successful speaking experience?


Hello Ladies,

I would like to share my experience here and I am a woman. I believe there is definitely something wrong either with their methodology to evaluate our speaking skills or the the whole PTE system itself. I am educated in England with distinction in my dissertation, and I have lived and worked over 5 years there. I also only communicate in English everyday with my British friends and just now I had a long conversation with my Australian lawyer friend about all this.

I have received L/R/S/W- 71/67/46/78, it is impossible for me to receive such a low score because I speak perfectly well and with native like fluency. All my friends from English countries can understand me and I understand them for years. I do have an Indian accent, but linguistically as far as we speak grammatically correct and clear English, it doesn't matter. 

In actual test, I had only done one mistake in repeat sentence and that's it. I have already obviously spoken with my friends and we think there is something very wrong here. 

I have no idea how to get around it. But if you have any suggestions? I would like to also ask you, how confident are you with your spoken English? 

Lexi


----------



## anita.ketzia

Lexa111 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to share my experience here and I am a woman. I believe there is definitely something wrong either with their methodology to evaluate our speaking skills or the the whole PTE system itself. I am educated in England with distinction in my dissertation, and I have lived and worked over 5 years there. I also only communicate in English everyday with my British friends and just now I had a long conversation with my Australian lawyer friend about all this.
> 
> I have received L/R/S/W- 71/67/46/78, it is impossible for me to receive such a low score because I speak perfectly well and with native like fluency. All my friends from English countries can understand me and I understand them for years. I do have an Indian accent, but linguistically as far as we speak grammatically correct and clear English, it doesn't matter.
> 
> In actual test, I had only done one mistake in repeat sentence and that's it. I have already obviously spoken with my friends and we think there is something very wrong here.
> 
> I have no idea how to get around it. But if you have any suggestions? I would like to also ask you, how confident are you with your spoken English?
> 
> Lexi


I'm a woman and took the exam last week at the London Exam center and got 86 in speaking. So, I'm not sure if there's anything wrong with PTE system as such. As far as I understand from this thread, accent doesn't matter. Its the grammar and pronunciation of words that count. 
Where did you take your exam? 
1) Did you check your microphone before the start of the speaking section? Were you able to hear your voice clearly?
2) Did you have your microphone too close to your mouth? I heard, keeping the microphone too close to your mouth can pick up your breathing sounds as well. But I'm not sure if that would affect your speaking in anyway. But, to be cautious, I did keep the microphone a bit away from my mouth.
3) Did you start speaking before the prompt turned 'Recording'? It usually takes 2-3 seconds for the prompt to change to 'Recording'


----------



## blackrider89

Lexa111 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to share my experience here and I am a woman. I believe there is definitely something wrong either with their methodology to evaluate our speaking skills or the the whole PTE system itself. I am educated in England with distinction in my dissertation, and I have lived and worked over 5 years there. I also only communicate in English everyday with my British friends and just now I had a long conversation with my Australian lawyer friend about all this.
> 
> I have received L/R/S/W- 71/67/46/78, it is impossible for me to receive such a low score because I speak perfectly well and with native like fluency. All my friends from English countries can understand me and I understand them for years. I do have an Indian accent, but linguistically as far as we speak grammatically correct and clear English, it doesn't matter.
> 
> In actual test, I had only done one mistake in repeat sentence and that's it. I have already obviously spoken with my friends and we think there is something very wrong here.
> 
> I have no idea how to get around it. But if you have any suggestions? I would like to also ask you, how confident are you with your spoken English?
> 
> Lexi


Some women who originate from the Sub-continent fare pretty well in the Speaking section. Not the case for everyone though.


----------



## RIDA

There is nothing wrong with the PTE speaking system or software 
I have scored 90 twice in different locations 
Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma

Lexa111 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have received L/R/S/W- 71/67/46/78, *it is impossible for me to receive such a low score* because I speak perfectly well and with native like fluency. All my friends from English countries can understand me and I understand them for years. I do have an Indian accent, but linguistically as far as we speak grammatically correct and clear English, it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Lexi


Well you did get this low score, right? It is not impossible.

I know of many Indian women who score more than this.


----------



## anshulmadan

Download link to pte academic test material by ankit kapoor Torrent - Kickass Torrents

Please find the link above to download the PTE study material and repeated essays. 
If you face any problem let me know, Ill upload myself and share the link.
I studied from the same test materials.


All the best for future PTE aspirants.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## anshulmadan

If the above torrent link does not work. Then try this google drive link.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B02yw08Ys0qTV05jWEprQ0EtaDQ/view?usp=sharing

I hope this works.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## GTR123

Hi Guys
I tried PTE twice but not got 65+ in all modules...I recently heard that cambridge also conduction english test from last year...can any one suggest how is cambridge test and which one would be easier.


----------



## Akhilm

I gave my exam on 9th March 2016 at 12 :30 pm. Still i haven't received my results. Is there anybody still waiting for their results along with me ? What is the next step if i don't get my results even today(5th day) ?


----------



## eminemkh

As some experienced test takers might have known, there is an essay topic quoting Alvin Toffler's words:

The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. 

Anyone has brainstormed this topic or simply knows what does this mean? I feel this very challenging....

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

eminemkh said:


> As some experienced test takers might have known, there is an essay topic quoting Alvin Toffler's words:
> 
> The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn.
> 
> Anyone has brainstormed this topic or simply knows what does this mean? I feel this very challenging....
> 
> Thanks


 copied, this may not be perfect, but it can be used as base line

Education in the 21st Century: The Challenge 

'The illiterate of the twenty-first century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn and relearn.' - Alvin Toffler

How effective is the education that your child receives? As one of the world's wealthy countries, we could reasonably expect that our education system would rate as one of the world's best, and certainly in terms of spending on education, Singapore's record is very good, but it seems that our report card - along with those of all major developed countries - should read: 'Must do better'.

Around the world, education systems are struggling to remain relevant in a changing world. Far too often they are failing to prepare students for life in the 'new economies'.

So, what does all this mean to parents, struggling to make the right educational choices for their children? And what does it mean to a nation like Singapore at the beginning of the twenty-first century? 

For the individual, there is no way to over-estimate the importance of education.

Many may score well in basic literacy and number skills but performance even in these areas is often based on the wealth and social position of the students. And besides, education suited for the new millennium is not the same as in previous decades. The new economy, brought about by the huge changes of the communications revolution, means that the skills which will be valued are far more wide-ranging than the 'three Rs' of the past. Literacy and number skills are still vital, but the successful person in the future will be the person with wide-ranging abilities - the person 'able to navigate change and diversity, learn-as-they-go, solve problems, collaborate and be flexible and creative.' (New Learning: A Charter for Australian Education - Australian Council of Deans of Education (A.C.D.E.)


Creative teachers have understood this for decades, but education systems, are slow to adapt frustrating most attempts at meaningful evolution. 

Education suited to our children's needs must help them cope as individuals in a complex world. Experts predict that today's students will be the first in history to face the prospect of working at ten - or more - different jobs during their working lives. They will need thinking and learning skills that are creative and flexible. Adaptability will be their most prized possession. 

In reality, there is a danger, that outside pressures and the time constraints of an over-crowded curriculum distract us from the traditional purpose of good schooling, which is to turn out a well-rounded, decent human being.


Britain's Prime Minister, Tony Blair, made his intentions clear in 1997, with his statement of priorities: 'Education, Education, Education.' Only last year Singapore's minister for education, Teo Chee Hean said, 'education is about moulding the future of our nation'. He was right of course, but he might also have said, 'education is about moulding the future of each individual.'

The challenge for each of us is to find the method of learning best suited to the demands of that future, and this will be the subject of my articles over the coming weeks.


----------



## anshulmadan

This topic advises that if a person in 21st century can read then that's not enough and he will be called an illiterate. A person needs to be dynamic and learned and should have a good aptitude and attitude towards learning new things. As technology keeps on changing every day so should the person.

A person who can read can only study books is not intelligent while a person who can learn can study things from various sources like books, people, experience, environment, parents, relatives etc. is better than the former.

I hope so I was able to share some insight on this topic.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Guys,

I got below marks in my first attempt in PTE.

L-61, R-61, W-61, S-63

I got two essays and exam was very tough than the practice tests( Both McMillan and Kenny).
When can i achieve 65 by looking at first attempt scores. Any comments please?


----------



## sultan_azam

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got below marks in my first attempt in PTE.
> 
> L-61, R-61, W-61, S-63
> 
> I got two essays and exam was very tough than the practice tests( Both McMillan and Kenny).
> When can i achieve 65 by looking at first attempt scores. Any comments please?


you just need practice....


----------



## sourabhmatta

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got below marks in my first attempt in PTE.
> 
> L-61, R-61, W-61, S-63
> 
> I got two essays and exam was very tough than the practice tests( Both McMillan and Kenny).
> When can i achieve 65 by looking at first attempt scores. Any comments please?





sultan_azam said:


> you just need practice....


Is this a real case when people say that i got easier exam than practice tests? Because mine was harder


----------



## MoghanaJ

sourabhmatta said:


> Is this a real case when people say that i got easier exam than practice tests? Because mine was harder


Same thing happened for me as well. I took exam on 4th Mar. It was very tough for me particularly retell lecture and summarize spoken in text. Both the lecture was very fast and not clear. I did not understand the topic only. I got 2 essays one is Einstein's education and other Adv and disadv of employee's decision. Reading was also hard with lengthy paragraphs time was not sufficient. My result LRSW - 64/54/61/65. So far with what I read in this forum in recent days Whom ever got 2 essays feel that other sections was also tough on the whole. I guess it also depends on our luck. I have booked next attempt on 18th Mar. I need 65.


----------



## German1492

Anyone has any tips regarding the Reading and Writing (fill in the blanks) section. I have found this section to be extremely hard, and I believe it is decreasing my writing score as well.

Thanks


----------



## RIDA

Does any one remember recent writing summaries ?


----------



## sourabhmatta

MoghanaJ said:


> Same thing happened for me as well. I took exam on 4th Mar. It was very tough for me particularly retell lecture and summarize spoken in text. Both the lecture was very fast and not clear. I did not understand the topic only. I got 2 essays one is Einstein's education and other Adv and disadv of employee's decision. Reading was also hard with lengthy paragraphs time was not sufficient. My result LRSW - 64/54/61/65. So far with what I read in this forum in recent days Whom ever got 2 essays feel that other sections was also tough on the whole. I guess it also depends on our luck. I have booked next attempt on 18th Mar. I need 65.



Best of luck mate, Do share your experience. I have booked on 30th march.


----------



## vsar

*PTE-A aced it with 90*

Hi Friends,

I have been visiting the forum for the last week or so. And I must say it helped me quite a lot, especially while I was waiting for the result. 

Took the PTE-A exam last Friday (11th March) and received the result today. Pleasantly surprized to see all 90s. I took the scored practice tests and scored 88 in one and 90 in the other. But had some jitters on exam day. The exam room had 5 other candidates. I was distracted by one candidate who read aloud all non-speaking sections too. Glad to see the distraction did not hamper my score.


Cheers and good luck to others.
vsar


----------



## jveer

German1492 said:


> Anyone has any tips regarding the Reading and Writing (fill in the blanks) section. I have found this section to be extremely hard, and I believe it is decreasing my writing score as well.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't given special attention to fill in the blanks. I think this section is the easiest one , you just have to be a good reader. Just pay attention to words that are used collectively , for example, "well off" , "search for" . You don't have to read full passage , just keep in mind such words and fill the blanks by just paying attention to one or two words prior or after the blank.


----------



## bishesh

hi folks, 
i finished my test today. sharing my experience.

as mentioned previously by others in this thread, my system was stuck and had to be restarted. it happened twice, and they switched me to a different system after the second crash.

also, the test center asked for my username and password before the test (plain, on a piece of paper, along with the passport photocopy). 

I obliged and wrote it down for them, because I thought I would have to login to my account to take the test. But they didn't use it for the test, so now Im wondering why they needed it. After the test, I talked to them about the system crash, but forgot to ask abt the password. I don't see anything about this mentioned by PTE in any official brochures or docs.

I came back home and changed it though. Anybody with similar experience (password asked by test center) ??


----------



## trinkasharma

bishesh said:


> hi folks,
> i finished my test today. sharing my experience.
> 
> as mentioned previously by others in this thread, my system was stuck and had to be restarted. it happened twice, and they switched me to a different system after the second crash.
> 
> also, the test center asked for my username and password before the test (plain, on a piece of paper, along with the passport photocopy).
> 
> I obliged and wrote it down for them, because I thought I would have to login to my account to take the test. But they didn't use it for the test, so now Im wondering why they needed it.


Perhaps to verify that you are not registering a complaint against the test center?


----------



## bishesh

can we post complains through our PTE account? 

because, I am still thinking about whether I should email them about the incident right away or not. The test admin told me they will tell PTE about my incident and let me know. So, I'm holding off for now. 

Do you think I should mail them? Or perhaps any way to register a complaint from my PTE account? 

(also, they took passwords from all candidates before the test)


----------



## trinkasharma

I have taken PTE-A 4 times but never had to share any password. 

I did raise three cases with PTE using my email id/PTE ID.


----------



## bishesh

Oh okay.. thanks for your reply. 

I guess, I'll wait to hear from them until tomorrow and then email PTE.

thanks.


----------



## RIDA

vsar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been visiting the forum for the last week or so. And I must say it helped me quite a lot, especially while I was waiting for the result.
> 
> Took the PTE-A exam last Friday (11th March) and received the result today. Pleasantly surprized to see all 90s. I took the scored practice tests and scored 88 in one and 90 in the other. But had some jitters on exam day. The exam room had 5 other candidates. I was distracted by one candidate who read aloud all non-speaking sections too. Glad to see the distraction did not hamper my score.
> 
> 
> Cheers and good luck to others.
> vsar


Congrats
How was reading part?
What is your trick to do the writing summaries??
Can you share please
Cheers


----------



## vish555

Attended PTE exam yesterday and got my score today .

The scores are L/S/R/W : 68/67/67/69

This forum has helped a lot . I just had 2 weeks preparation and was able to get this score .

Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## arvindnitm

vsar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been visiting the forum for the last week or so. And I must say it helped me quite a lot, especially while I was waiting for the result.
> 
> Took the PTE-A exam last Friday (11th March) and received the result today. Pleasantly surprized to see all 90s. I took the scored practice tests and scored 88 in one and 90 in the other. But had some jitters on exam day. The exam room had 5 other candidates. I was distracted by one candidate who read aloud all non-speaking sections too. Glad to see the distraction did not hamper my score.
> 
> 
> Cheers and good luck to others.
> vsar


Will you please share your exam experience related to retell lecture and summary topics


----------



## vish555

*PTE experience*

My PTE experience, To start with I haven't achieved an incredible score but I believe I have got a decent score with just 2 weeks of preparation .


So this might be helpful for those who are aiming to crack PTE in a short time . Let me first tell you my evaluation about myself.

- I am a decent in speaking and listening 
- I hate writing, but I am pretty good in conveying my ideas to others via writing .
- I don't have the patience to read big articles but can grasp well .
- Average in vocabulary.
- Very bad with spellings.
- Pretty good with grammar . 

So here we go :

I reached the examination center 45 mins in advance and waited patiently outside for the process to start.
The faculty at the examination center will give a list of do's and donts and after that you will be asked
for your biometrics and then you will be taken to cabin where you are supposed to take your test .

Take a note of couple of points here . 

- You don't need to carry anything to the examination center other the document to prove your identity .
- Check the monitor , my monitor was very bright and at the end of 3 hours my eyes were literally sagging .
- Check microphones of course . Don't keep it too close .


Ok now about the test : 


Speaking : 

Read aloud : The easiest I guess , you will have time to read it once in mind . Give a little pause and read it with a purpose . You will be good.

Repeat sentence : This is where I struggled the most during practice mock tests, I was nervous and tried to repeat the sentence as is and I failed on many occasion.
There are two tactics which may work for you . Either you can write the first letter of each word and you should be able to repeat better or you can grasp the meaning and try to repeat . 
It should be easier for you to get the sentence right .

Describe image : The most difficult I would say in this section. I don't think there is any shortcuts for this other than practice . Practice all different types of graphs till you become comfortable .
Stay clam with this section , don't panic at all . Worrying wont do any good to you. Manage your time wisely .

Retell lecture : Grasp the meaning , take notes and explain in your own words , you should be all set .

Short answer: Straight forward , answer in one word .



Writing : 

Summarize : Dint practice at all , understood the context and wrote in my own words .

Essay writing : I completely followed Ryan IELTS argument essay writing format , but looking at my score I wont recommend for PTE.

Essay repeats so follow the list of compiled essays in multiple pages of this forum. I got one among them .


Reading : 

Honestly I don't think you can do much to improve it in such a short span of time. If you are a good reader you should find it easy .

One important update though , I got the order shuffled in the section so I had a hard time managing the time.

I got fill in the blanks first followed by reorder para and last the MCMA and MCSA. I ended up missing MCSA.


Listening : 

I don't think I have much tip for this as I never practiced the same . Take notes wherever possible and manage time efficiently .


Sorry for the length of the post and all the best for all who are applying.


----------



## Sansu83

Hello Guys,

Anybody here given test on 12th of March, I haven't received my score sheet yet, I am looking at my registered email address for score sheet email from Pearson. 

Anything I need to do or wait for another two days ? 

Thanks,


----------



## dansimp

Attached are some of the qs I got when I gave my mock test.
http://imgur.com/a/EaIXC


----------



## vish555

Sansu83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Anybody here given test on 12th of March, I haven't received my score sheet yet, I am looking at my registered email address for score sheet email from Pearson.
> 
> Anything I need to do or wait for another two days ?
> 
> Thanks,



Is the PTE website also stating the same that your score is currently unavailable ?

You wont get the scoresheet via mail . You will only get a notification stating that your scores are ready after which you need to login to the site and download the scorecard .

Hope this helps .


----------



## musicvst

*request PTE speaking skill*



vsar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been visiting the forum for the last week or so. And I must say it helped me quite a lot, especially while I was waiting for the result.
> 
> Took the PTE-A exam last Friday (11th March) and received the result today. Pleasantly surprized to see all 90s. I took the scored practice tests and scored 88 in one and 90 in the other. But had some jitters on exam day. The exam room had 5 other candidates. I was distracted by one candidate who read aloud all non-speaking sections too. Glad to see the distraction did not hamper my score.
> 
> 
> Cheers and good luck to others.
> vsar


hi Vsar, do u mind to give some tactic for improved the speaking test? my case only the speaking component was below the 65 points. 

thanks for helping


----------



## Sansu83

Yes, I logged into my Pearson account and there it shows on hold. I am worried now as everything went fine that day.


----------



## nigam92

*Need study material*

Thanks for the tips Anshul.



anshulmadan said:


> For the writing section just learn the model essays for the regularly repeated essay topics. For the summarize in one line write all the points (basically 2 -3) in the textbox and connect them using conjunctions and words. Then just fine tune it and u'll be able to score gud.
> 
> For the reading section.
> One needs to practice from books. I practiced from a dump of around 700 mb consisting of a demo pte software, some books, repeated essays and sample lectures. They were very helpful to me.
> 
> Also in the reading section time is not short and we have ample time to complete all questions. Target on the one's that u find difficult. People find MSMA and re-order paragraphs difficult. For these types of questions take ur time and read the answer choices very carefully and select the correct one.
> 
> If you need the books, just provide ur email ID and ill send the books and other material to you.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## ajay23888

1.Could any one suggest me how Calculation of point is being done by software if anyone have deep dive on this greatly? 
2. Specially for Reading if there any sectional weighted given while calculation ?
3. for other section also... Suggest best calculation and what should be our priority to work around ?

( Like , what i have thought is that.... Its not a good idea to devote your time in MCQ , because for single choice - It will take time , we can try for sure. but for multiple box... there is negative marking so why to spend time here ? , I am thinking to just skip this section and utilize this time for rest part , Please correct me if I am wrong. Here , If there is any weighted assigned to this section then I should not do this. Looking for your prompt response , Aspecially Keeda, Dreamsanj and all experts and prominent guy of Expatforum of this year )


----------



## Nick Spatula

Hi trinkasharma

I am an active membre of this forum as I am trying to score 79 in PTE for migration purposes.
I did PTE once and I shared my experience.
I would like to ask you one simple thing:
I saw you did PTE a few times and finally succeded.. did you feel any difference with past exams? did you feel more confident while waiting your results? where you sure you improved compare to other exams? 

Thank you 

Nicola


----------



## trinkasharma

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi trinkasharma
> 
> I am an active membre of this forum as I am trying to score 79 in PTE for migration purposes.
> I did PTE once and I shared my experience.
> I would like to ask you one simple thing:
> I saw you did PTE a few times and finally succeded.. did you feel any difference with past exams? did you feel more confident while waiting your results? where you sure you improved compare to other exams?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nicola


All my attempts were like in the same month. My first attempt got me 90/90/90/63 . 63 was in speaking. Second attempt was similar. On the third, I got 90/90/90/77. This time I was not ready with my microphone so I missed one question in "one word answers". I finally got 80 in speaking on my last attempt. 

So I did improve, but only in one subject.


----------



## Nick Spatula

got it.


----------



## musicvst

trinkasharma said:


> All my attempts were like in the same month. My first attempt got me 90/90/90/63 . 63 was in speaking. Second attempt was similar. On the third, I got 90/90/90/77. This time I was not ready with my microphone so I missed one question in "one word answers". I finally got 80 in speaking on my last attempt.
> 
> So I did improve, but only in one subject.


hi, my wife just seated the PTE test, the speaking result was below 65, others components was okay. may i know any ideas or technic to imporve the speaking test ?
thanks for the sharing


----------



## anshulmadan

If I am the main applicant for PR and my spouse is a dependent applicant then she requires just 50 marks in all sections of PTE to showcase her english proficiency? correct?


----------



## zahra.sh

trinkasharma said:


> Nick Spatula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi trinkasharma
> 
> I am an active membre of this forum as I am trying to score 79 in PTE for migration purposes.
> I did PTE once and I shared my experience.
> I would like to ask you one simple thing:
> I saw you did PTE a few times and finally succeded.. did you feel any difference with past exams? did you feel more confident while waiting your results? where you sure you improved compare to other exams?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nicola
> 
> 
> 
> All my attempts were like in the same month. My first attempt got me 90/90/90/63 . 63 was in speaking. Second attempt was similar. On the third, I got 90/90/90/77. This time I was not ready with my microphone so I missed one question in "one word answers". I finally got 80 in speaking on my last attempt.
> 
> So I did improve, but only in one subject.
Click to expand...

Hi,
I really need your advice for speaking part.I need 65 but in 2 attempts I got below 60.I got very low scores in fluency and prounounciation 40- One of my weak points is repeat sentences. How can I improve my speaking score? How fast should we talk?
This exam is vital for me 
Please help


----------



## trinkasharma

zahra.sh said:


> Hi,
> I really need your advice for speaking part.I need 65 but in 2 attempts I got below 60.I got very low scores in fluency and prounounciation 40- One of my weak points is repeat sentences. How can I improve my speaking score? How fast should we talk?
> This exam is vital for me
> Please help


I got 80 on my fourth attempt. I am not a very good candidate to advise you.

Try to get some coaching for this. If you do not have PTE-A teachers, then go to IELTS teachers. I was hitting around the 30 second mark in the graphs.


----------



## zahra.sh

trinkasharma said:


> zahra.sh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I really need your advice for speaking part.I need 65 but in 2 attempts I got below 60.I got very low scores in fluency and prounounciation 40- One of my weak points is repeat sentences. How can I improve my speaking score? How fast should we talk?
> This exam is vital for me
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> I got 80 on my fourth attempt. I am not a very good candidate to advise you.
> 
> Try to get some coaching for this. If you do not have PTE-A teachers, then go to IELTS teachers. I was hitting around the 30 second mark in the graphs.
Click to expand...

Your score was really good 
I have to figure out my problems in speaking.
Thank you by the way


----------



## sultan_azam

anshulmadan said:


> If I am the main applicant for PR and my spouse is a dependent applicant then she requires just 50 marks in all sections of PTE to showcase her english proficiency? correct?


yes, correct...


----------



## dreamsanj

ZARA,,

well Speaking in the exam condition is different. So practice daily assuming you are in exam condition.

For the repeat sentence, I ask everyone who come to me for training that try Youtube. Listen to short lecture. Pause. repeat and re-listen to the same thing again to make sure you got it right.

The repeat sentence is combination of 2 ideas owen into complex sentence using some connectors. so your aim is to hear the ideas independently. With this you could at the least repeat 80%.
Try the following.

1) use of first letter techniques.
try to scribble to first letter of the word that you hear. This need to be practiced a lot if you are slow writer. For example. The study shows that people mood can be affected by news and weather report .. Your notes should show atleast T..S..S..T..P..M..C..B..A..B..N..&..W..R..
you can use sign lang which you are comfortable. again.. use what you are comfortable. people complain that this method is time consuming but an effective none the less. Practice this.

2) once you are comfortable with the above method, then come to second technique. Mind reading.. this takes your imagination. You need to imagine the words and situation being spoken. put yourself into that situation while you are listening. for ex. College laboratory would be closed this week end for cleaning and reequipping../. you should imagine a college lib you were there. imagine a lock on front door and imagine they are cleaning... now all this has to happen at fast speed before mic opens and you narrate it back. Mind you, its not easy but with practice you will be able to do it.


----------



## pradeep42win

Thanks for the details... Can you please PM me all the write-up ...

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## zahra.sh

dreamsanj said:


> ZARA,,
> 
> well Speaking in the exam condition is different. So practice daily assuming you are in exam condition.
> 
> For the repeat sentence, I ask everyone who come to me for training that try Youtube. Listen to short lecture. Pause. repeat and re-listen to the same thing again to make sure you got it right.
> 
> The repeat sentence is combination of 2 ideas owen into complex sentence using some connectors. so your aim is to hear the ideas independently. With this you could at the least repeat 80%.
> Try the following.
> 
> 1) use of first letter techniques.
> try to scribble to first letter of the word that you hear. This need to be practiced a lot if you are slow writer. For example. The study shows that people mood can be affected by news and weather report .. Your notes should show atleast T..S..S..T..P..M..C..B..A..B..N..&..W..R..
> you can use sign lang which you are comfortable. again.. use what you are comfortable. people complain that this method is time consuming but an effective none the less. Practice this.
> 
> 2) once you are comfortable with the above method, then come to second technique. Mind reading.. this takes your imagination. You need to imagine the words and situation being spoken. put yourself into that situation while you are listening. for ex. College laboratory would be closed this week end for cleaning and reequipping../. you should imagine a college lib you were there. imagine a lock on front door and imagine they are cleaning... now all this has to happen at fast speed before mic opens and you narrate it back. Mind you, its not easy but with practice you will be able to do it.


Thank you so much for explanation.I will try these technices.
What other questions and technics that can improve my speaking score?
As I got 90 in vocab and writing and 84 in grammar, but low fluency and pronunciation make problem for me.


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

I received my IELTS result today and it was disappointing. L9, R6.5, W8, S8.5. I can't believe my score for reading. I thought I did well. Anyways, my confidence is down the drain because I know I prepared well for the exam yet the result as such for reading. I don't want to attempt IELTS again. Planning for PTE-A but I don't know what to expect. I can't find test samples online. Since it's computer based test, I'm worried how it will access the speaking & writting. Will be grateful if anyone can share some tips. Also how long does the result take? Thanks. 

Suby


----------



## SOURABH.C

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received my IELTS result today and it was disappointing. L9, R6.5, W8, S8.5. I can't believe my score for reading. I thought I did well. Anyways, my confidence is down the drain because I know I prepared well for the exam yet the result as such for reading. I don't want to attempt IELTS again. Planning for PTE-A but I don't know what to expect. I can't find test samples online. Since it's computer based test, I'm worried how it will access the speaking & writting. Will be grateful if anyone can share some tips. Also how long does the result take? Thanks.
> 
> Suby


Go for PTE.. you won't regret it..IELTS is a money making scam


----------



## rocky0289

*Pte-a*

hello friends 
Anybody have B2 book with answer key??? please share it


----------



## rc4aus

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received my IELTS result today and it was disappointing. L9, R6.5, W8, S8.5. I can't believe my score for reading. I thought I did well. Anyways, my confidence is down the drain because I know I prepared well for the exam yet the result as such for reading. I don't want to attempt IELTS again. Planning for PTE-A but I don't know what to expect. I can't find test samples online. Since it's computer based test, I'm worried how it will access the speaking & writting. Will be grateful if anyone can share some tips. Also how long does the result take? Thanks.
> 
> Suby


Hi Suby

PTE A is easy to schedule and has quicker results. I received mine in less than 24 hours! Do go for it. You will be able to achieve your desired score once you have familiarized yourself with the question types, identified your areas to improve and have practiced to improve them.
It is a computer based test and hence I felt that it was really easy to attempt. The center will provide you with a headphone and mic. You will get an opportunity to test it before the exam.
For writing, you will be entering the text you want in a text box much like you are using to post to this thread.
The PTEA website itself has a lot of material available regarding the question types, marking scheme, etc.
Before enrolling, I also watched some videos on youtube by the owners, managers at Pearsons about the philosophy behind the test, et al. It is pretty interesting that they aim at letting maximum people clear the exam instead of making money with retests.


----------



## jesiu

I'm chassing GS Teaching Services PTE Test Booster? Maybe somebody have that.
Cheers.


----------



## ArjunYadav15

is PTE complexity differ for dependent? while registration it asks for visa type applying for i.e. primary or dependent, just wondering is that selection used for individual test content/complexity?


----------



## rafiullah

Dear All,
I have attempted TOEFL and received a score of R 23 L27 S22 W24. To claim 10 pints I need to improve my speaking score to 23 and writing to 27. I dont want to attempt TOEFL again. Should I attempt PTE A ( there offer general and academic, so which one should be attempted) or IELTS. 
Please suggest


----------



## haozidong

Guys,

Just finished my first PTE-A try on Practice Test B and got result as: L 67, R 63, S 62, W 65.
Any hope to crack the real test for 65 each band?

Thanks!


----------



## Sansu83

Hi Guys,

After 5 days today I received my result and I am so happy that I got much awaited 10 points, I am thankful to this forum for sharing their valuable inputs. I worked on Grammarly to improve my writing, I made terrible mistakes in the first test and glad this time passed the boundary. 

My scores below 
L-72,R-66,S-90,W-67

Enabling skills
G-65,OF-76,P-70,S-75,V-84,WD-55

Thanks again,


----------



## pr_ans

rafiullah said:


> Dear All,
> I have attempted TOEFL and received a score of R 23 L27 S22 W24. To claim 10 pints I need to improve my speaking score to 23 and writing to 27. I dont want to attempt TOEFL again. Should I attempt PTE A ( there offer general and academic, so which one should be attempted) or IELTS.
> Please suggest



You have to take PTE-Academic and not General.

After following multiple pages on this forum and discussing with my friends who have attempted TOEFL, IELTS and PTE multiple times. I decided to go with PTE-A and attempted it yesterday (18-03-2016). Just got my scores an hour ago (L87 R90 S88 W90) Overall 90. I would any day recommend PTE-A over others.


----------



## bob_1982

Sansu83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After 5 days today I received my result and I am so happy that I got much awaited 10 points, I am thankful to this forum for sharing their valuable inputs. I worked on Grammarly to improve my writing, I made terrible mistakes in the first test and glad this time passed the boundary.
> 
> My scores below
> L-72,R-66,S-90,W-67
> 
> Enabling skills
> G-65,OF-76,P-70,S-75,V-84,WD-55
> 
> Thanks again,


congrats.
you got superb in speaking can you share how you prepared for speaking as well as listening?

Regards


----------



## bob_1982

pr_ans said:


> You have to take PTE-Academic and not General.
> 
> After following multiple pages on this forum and discussing with my friends who have attempted TOEFL, IELTS and PTE multiple times. I decided to go with PTE-A and attempted it yesterday (18-03-2016). Just got my scores an hour ago (L87 R90 S88 W90) Overall 90. I would any day recommend PTE-A over others.


congrats.
you got superb score. can you share how you prepared for speaking as well as listening?


----------



## jesiu

By any chance somebody have PTE Academic B1


----------



## pr_ans

bob_1982 said:


> congrats.
> you got superb score. can you share how you prepared for speaking as well as listening?


"Practice, Practice, Practice" as much as you can with as many samples that you can get your hands on. Please note - I did not buy any practice tests from Pearson. However, I did purchase the suggested books (PTE Official guide and Practice Tests Plus) and religiously finished them and did the practice tests in the CDs that came along with them (multiple times) that is all. And honestly, those books are really good and have multiple tips on how you need practice and how their software is designed to judge a test taker's responses, you follow that thoroughly and that will be all you need to crack PTE-A.

*Speaking *- The practices tests in the CDs allow you to record your response. Do that and compare it with the sample responses. Read along, when you listen to the sample responses *Always* in that you will gradually pick up the tempo and pronunciation of the sample response speaker. Once you think you achieved then record your response listen to it and compare it with the sample response again... Identify the differences, Redo...compare...Redo.. you will eventually be perfect.

*Listening* - For this finish the practice tests and watch a lot of youtube unboxing and tech review videos made by people all over the world to get the hang of the accents and dialects. You will eventually understand every word spoken in English in any tempo or accent. Trust me on this.

Lastly, doing practice tests multiple times will piss you off... Atleast tat was case with me, Do Not fall for that. Start a stop watch and take sample tests just the way you take the actual one again and again. I just took a weeks off from office and did this before I took the exam.. nothing else.

Hope it helps. Good luck.


----------



## bob_1982

pr_ans said:


> "Practice, Practice, Practice" as much as you can with as many samples that you can get your hands on. Please note - I did not buy any practice tests from Pearson. However, I did purchase the suggested books (PTE Official guide and Practice Tests Plus) and religiously finished them and did the practice tests in the CDs that came along with them (multiple times) that is all. And honestly, those books are really good and have multiple tips on how you need practice and how their software is designed to judge a test taker's responses, you follow that thoroughly and that will be all you need to crack PTE-A.
> 
> *Speaking *- The practices tests in the CDs allow you to record your response. Do that and compare it with the sample responses. Read along, when you listen to the sample responses *Always* in that you will gradually pick up the tempo and pronunciation of the sample response speaker. Once you think you achieved then record your response listen to it and compare it with the sample response again... Identify the differences, Redo...compare...Redo.. you will eventually be perfect.
> 
> *Listening* - For this finish the practice tests and watch a lot of youtube unboxing and tech review videos made by people all over the world to get the hang of the accents and dialects. You will eventually understand every word spoken in English in any tempo or accent. Trust me on this.
> 
> Lastly, doing practice tests multiple times will piss you off... Atleast tat was case with me, Do Not fall for that. Start a stop watch and take sample tests just the way you take the actual one again and again. I just took a weeks off from office and did this before I took the exam.. nothing else.
> 
> Hope it helps. Good luck.


thanks i appreciate it.
one request i am going to give test in April 10th i think.
i am going to do practice hard right now.
For listening i am surrounding my self to English New Channels like bbc worlds
but later if i need you to assess my Speaking etc do you think you can help me?

going to PM you also
Regards


----------



## pr_ans

bob_1982 said:


> thanks i appreciate it.
> one request i am going to give test in April 10th i think.
> i am going to do practice hard right now.
> For listening i am surrounding my self to English New Channels like bbc worlds
> but later if i need you to assess my Speaking etc do you think you can help me?
> 
> going to PM you also
> Regards


Sure thing mate. Please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Sansu83

bob_1982 said:


> congrats.
> you got superb in speaking can you share how you prepared for speaking as well as listening?
> 
> Regards


 For speaking, I didn't prepare because my job profile is such that I have to speak foreign clients every day and I have been doing this for last 10 years so it helped me in this test.
Regarding listening tried to concentrate and gather as much as you can, practice listening to English audio and make a note and re-check.

All the best


----------



## Sansu83

Sansu83 said:


> For speaking, I didn't prepare because my job profile is such that I have to speak foreign clients every day and I have been doing this for last 10 years so it helped me in this test.
> Regarding listening tried to concentrate and gather as much as you can, practice listening to English audio and make a note and re-check.
> 
> All the best


Again, regarding describing graphs and image don't focus on the content focus on what you see and explain in a logical flow. I got two difficult graphs and seriously it was so difficult to explain technically, all I did was used my own words to explain what I see in the graph, content doesn't matter.


----------



## pr_ans

Sansu83 said:


> Again, regarding describing graphs and image don't focus on the content focus on what you see and explain in a logical flow. I got two difficult graphs and seriously it was so difficult to explain technically, all I did was used my own words to explain what I see in the graph, content doesn't matter.


Very true, Describe image is one section many people freak out. Remember it is not the technical part the PTE software will judge us on. It will judge on how fluently & grammatically correct sentences we are going to use when trying to explain what is shown on the screen. I did get a few graphs which were quite tough (tough only if we try to understand what it is technically), that is where most of us fail - strictly keep that feeling away. "It is English that is written on the graph and I know how to speak English"  lol...seriously .. tell tat to yourself and now talk... see the difference


----------



## gerard_nguyen

Sansu83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After 5 days today I received my result and I am so happy that I got much awaited 10 points, I am thankful to this forum for sharing their valuable inputs. I worked on Grammarly to improve my writing, I made terrible mistakes in the first test and glad this time passed the boundary.
> 
> My scores below
> L-72,R-66,S-90,W-67
> 
> Enabling skills
> G-65,OF-76,P-70,S-75,V-84,WD-55
> 
> Thanks again,


Hi Sansu,

Any tips in Retell lecture? Much thanks


----------



## rafiullah

pr_ans said:


> You have to take PTE-Academic and not General.
> 
> After following multiple pages on this forum and discussing with my friends who have attempted TOEFL, IELTS and PTE multiple times. I decided to go with PTE-A and attempted it yesterday (18-03-2016). Just got my scores an hour ago (L87 R90 S88 W90) Overall 90. I would any day recommend PTE-A over others.


THanks 
I am watching videos on youtube and I also feel that I will be able to get good score so I will be taking PTE A


----------



## ArchV

For those of you who have attempted recently PTE, which essay did you guys get? Any new topic?

Thank you all!


----------



## RIDA

pr_ans said:


> rafiullah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> I have attempted TOEFL and received a score of R 23 L27 S22 W24. To claim 10 pints I need to improve my speaking score to 23 and writing to 27. I dont want to attempt TOEFL again. Should I attempt PTE A ( there offer general and academic, so which one should be attempted) or IELTS.
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to take PTE-Academic and not General.
> 
> After following multiple pages on this forum and discussing with my friends who have attempted TOEFL, IELTS and PTE multiple times. I decided to go with PTE-A and attempted it yesterday (18-03-2016). Just got my scores an hour ago (L87 R90 S88 W90) Overall 90. I would any day recommend PTE-A over others.
Click to expand...

Hi Congrats on getting 79+ in PTE
Can I ask you where did you attempt PTE?
How did you prepare your reading?
How was your Blanks and multiple choices?
Cheers


----------



## ArjunYadav15

ArjunYadav15 said:


> is PTE complexity differ for dependent? while registration it asks for visa type applying for i.e. primary or dependent, just wondering is that selection used for individual test content/complexity?


any idea about this pls?


----------



## pr_ans

RIDA said:


> Hi Congrats on getting 79+ in PTE
> Can I ask you where did you attempt PTE?
> How did you prepare your reading?
> How was your Blanks and multiple choices?
> Cheers


I attempted my PTE-A in Bangalore, India.

Reading - I just did multiple practice tests in the CDs for this. The challenge I faced was with Multiple-choice - Multiple answer. As you might be aware, this section carries negative marks and most of the choices will seem right for the presented question. So I just choose only two of the most correct choices I feel are right and I do not take a chance by selecting a third one unless I'm very confident about it being right.

With respect to Fill in the blanks, you will have to read a few English articles, books, news paper ..etc that have mid to high standard of English (with dictionary beside just in case if you have to find meanings of few words that you may not know).

As mentioned in one of my earlier posts, the two Pearson books for PTE-A have wonderful tips on how to prepare as well as on how to present your answers. Few guys have actually uploaded soft copies of these on the internet as well. Good Luck.


----------



## Sansu83

gerard_nguyen said:


> Hi Sansu,
> 
> Any tips in Retell lecture? Much thanks


I listen to audio clip and made habit of making notes of important words and gauge the mood or theme of discussion. While explaining I explained in my words including the points such a way that it should sound similar to the topic. You need to practice that part thoroughly.
All the best

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIDA

pr_ans said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Congrats on getting 79+ in PTE
> Can I ask you where did you attempt PTE?
> How did you prepare your reading?
> How was your Blanks and multiple choices?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I attempted my PTE-A in Bangalore, India.
> 
> Reading - I just did multiple practice tests in the CDs for this. The challenge I faced was with Multiple-choice - Multiple answer. As you might be aware, this section carries negative marks and most of the choices will seem right for the presented question. So I just choose only two of the most correct choices I feel are right and I do not take a chance by selecting a third one unless I'm very confident about it being right.
> 
> With respect to Fill in the blanks, you will have to read a few English articles, books, news paper ..etc that have mid to high standard of English (with dictionary beside just in case if you have to find meanings of few words that you may not know).
> 
> As mentioned in one of my earlier posts, the two Pearson books for PTE-A have wonderful tips on how to prepare as well as on how to present your answers. Few guys have actually uploaded soft copies of these on the internet as well. Good Luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your experience and info


----------



## vivsontime

Hi guys..

Need one info...one of my friend gave PTE in Sydney. By mistake he carried handkerchief in the exam and used it as well. The center executive filed a report against him but he completed the exam. Now 24 hrs passed but he did not receive his result yet.

Will it be an issue?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Need one info...one of my friend gave PTE in Sydney. By mistake he carried handkerchief in the exam and used it as well. The center executive filed a report against him but he completed the exam. Now 24 hrs passed but he did not receive his result yet.
> 
> Will it be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Ask him to login to his PTA account and check the test status ..on hold or something else. I got my report after 5 days however I didn't face similar problem and no issues around me at the test center.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Need one info...one of my friend gave PTE in Sydney. By mistake he carried handkerchief in the exam and used it as well. The center executive filed a report against him but he completed the exam. Now 24 hrs passed but he did not receive his result yet.
> 
> Will it be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Possibly yes. PTE people may scan the footage for his test for any unusual movements etc.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi guys,

i got below marks in scored test A, really disappointed 

Listening 52
Reading 47
Speaking 39
Writing 55

Is the level of scored Test A is higher than actual Exam?


----------



## Stormbaby

anyone find PTE harder than IELTS?


----------



## justujoo

Default PTE-A in Pakistan
Hello 

I heard getting 7 in PTE-A is a lot easier than IELTS, but sadly you can't give PTE-A in Pakistan and the only way to sit in PTE is to fly to Dubai which will cost you you almost double the examanitaion fee. 

Any one from Pakistan knows any inexpensive way so please share.

I found this link from the Internet and they ask to mail your interest of taking the exam on their and Pearson email and they might arrange a PTE-A examination in Pakistan...

What do you guys say.... Is it worth a try or not?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE Academic Information 

For test takers who are applying for visas and immigration, PTE Academic is suitable due to wider acceptability.

For PTE Academic Testing kindly send a request to ICD at info(at)icd.org.pk with preferred date & copy that to pte-acustomersupportapac(at)pearson.com

PTE A testing is not started yet and on demand PTE A team will respond to you on possible testing schedule for Pakistan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sourabhmatta

Guys any chance of getting 65?

Hi guys,

i got below marks in scored test A, really disappointed 

Listening 52
Reading 47
Speaking 39
Writing 55

Is the level of scored Test A is higher than actual Exam?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> Guys any chance of getting 65?
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i got below marks in scored test A, really disappointed
> 
> Listening 52
> Reading 47
> Speaking 39
> Writing 55
> 
> Is the level of scored Test A is higher than actual Exam?


[/QUOTE]
Yes scores test are difficult than the actual test, work on the low scoring areas before appearing the actual test.
All the best

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks buddy,

i got all the scores in between 62 to 66 in my first attempt. but in scored test, not even a single item crossed 65....this is really surprising.


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> i got all the scores in between 62 to 66 in my first attempt. but in scored test, not even a single item crossed 65....this is really surprising.


It happened with me as well, trust me don't loose hope and work on pain areas and I am sure you would pass 65 and above

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

So have u got ur desired result? 



Sansu83 said:


> It happened with me as well, trust me don't loose hope and work on pain areas and I am sure you would pass 65 and above
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83

Yes, in second attempt

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks mate,

if possible, can you please post ur results of A and B mock test and actual real test results.

It will boost me up. Thanks in advance


Yes, in second attempt

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sansu83

Sure, give me some time 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks buddy,

will wait for your response




Sansu83 said:


> Sure, give me some time
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hey friend, just waiting for your response



Sansu83 said:


> Sure, give me some time
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

pr_ans said:


> I attempted my PTE-A in Bangalore, India.
> 
> Reading - I just did multiple practice tests in the CDs for this. The challenge I faced was with Multiple-choice - Multiple answer. As you might be aware, this section carries negative marks and most of the choices will seem right for the presented question. So I just choose only two of the most correct choices I feel are right and I do not take a chance by selecting a third one unless I'm very confident about it being right.
> 
> With respect to Fill in the blanks, you will have to read a few English articles, books, news paper ..etc that have mid to high standard of English (with dictionary beside just in case if you have to find meanings of few words that you may not know).
> 
> As mentioned in one of my earlier posts, the two Pearson books for PTE-A have wonderful tips on how to prepare as well as on how to present your answers. Few guys have actually uploaded soft copies of these on the internet as well. Good Luck.


hey can u tell which CD are you referring to? and how long did it take you to prepare? I do not know how to send private msg.. can u help with that


----------



## pr_ans

bhuvnesh.b said:


> hey can u tell which CD are you referring to? and how long did it take you to prepare? I do not know how to send private msg.. can u help with that


I was referring to the three CDs that were shipped with the two PTE books that I mentioned in my earlier posts. I prepared for a week (wrote that as well in my previous post  ). Click on the username and Click 'Send a private message'.


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> Hey friend, just waiting for your response


Sorry mate, stuck in work, I will definitely reply to you within next 2 hrs

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhuvnesh.b

pr_ans said:


> I was referring to the three CDs that were shipped with the two PTE books that I mentioned in my earlier posts. I prepared for a week (wrote that as well in my previous post  ). Click on the username and Click 'Send a private message'.


Which 2 books? can you mention the name again?
Can you share your experience of the exam? I am due to give exam on 2nd April. 

Sorry still not getting the link to send private message anywhere! if possible please send a pvt msg to me!


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> Hey friend, just waiting for your response


1st test 19th Feb 
L 66 R 60 S 79 W 60 

2nd Test 12th March
L 72 R 66 S 90 W 67

Scored test 
L 39 R 38 S 10 W 55

Don't read too much into my scored test as there was an issue with my computer with mic settings. Scored test gave me idea how the real test would be so I prepared accordingly.

Hope this helps !


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks buddy.



Sansu83 said:


> 1st test 19th Feb
> L 66 R 60 S 79 W 60
> 
> 2nd Test 12th March
> L 72 R 66 S 90 W 67
> 
> Scored test
> L 39 R 38 S 10 W 55
> 
> Don't read too much into my scored test as there was an issue with my computer with mic settings. Scored test gave me idea how the real test would be so I prepared accordingly.
> 
> Hope this helps !


----------



## lwoodwar

*Pte need 79*

Hi, I need 79 in ALL four sections, please can you advise the best way for me to get this by posting links and advice? I am on my fourth try last time I got, Listening - 77 Reading - 69 Speaking - 84 writing - 71

I have been studying but I feel I may not be using the best resources. I need to sit the next one ASAP! Please help?


----------



## snhv

*Green book copy link..*

Can someone give me a link for the green book, pls.. I need it urgently... 

Thanks..


----------



## eminemkh

Was doing practice with McMillan's Testbuilder... on page 19, the tips of summarizing written text, it stated write no more than 30 words... but the official guides said 5-75 words, do you think McMillan is trying to expressing a point or this is simply a mistake?


----------



## pio1410

*exam help*

hi All,

there are some links i found on the Internet 

download857.mediafire.com/7a4f51pmcflg/hd6nfw50yj56q8v/PTE+Academic+Practice+Tests+Plus+with+Key.pdf]Simple File Sharing and Storage.
or this one seems very interesting 

https crackpteacademic.wordpress.com

or try this goo.gl/iaHVus

you'll find there everything for PTE Academic you might need,

i sat my PTE on the 17th in Berlin and i passed with the following results:

Listening 72 Reading 87 Speaking 71 Writing 81, which means I got what i wanted, super easy exam compared to IELTS, where in a few attempts, i always missed 0.5 point in one of the section, 

previously i took two mock exams from pte practice and i must say, that in my opinion level of difficulty was quite similar

gl folks


----------



## pr_ans

bhuvnesh.b said:


> Which 2 books? can you mention the name again?
> Can you share your experience of the exam? I am due to give exam on 2nd April.
> 
> Sorry still not getting the link to send private message anywhere! if possible please send a pvt msg to me!


Here is the link to my previous post. You can find the book details there

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-891.html#post9710626


----------



## pr_ans

eminemkh said:


> Was doing practice with McMillan's Testbuilder... on page 19, the tips of summarizing written text, it stated write no more than 30 words... but the official guides said 5-75 words, do you think McMillan is trying to expressing a point or this is simply a mistake?


That seems to be a typo, I can't think of any other reason. For Summarize Written text, strictly stick to 5-75 words and it should be one single sentence. I religiously followed it. Good Luck.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

lwoodwar said:


> Hi, I need 79 in ALL four sections, please can you advise the best way for me to get this by posting links and advice? I am on my fourth try last time I got, Listening - 77 Reading - 69 Speaking - 84 writing - 71
> 
> I have been studying but I feel I may not be using the best resources. I need to sit the next one ASAP! Please help?


You are very close, just find the ares that you need to improve and work on those ares. You can find the areas by analyzing enabling scores, also can post here and people will tell you where to improve.


----------



## pr_ans

eminemkh said:


> Was doing practice with McMillan's Testbuilder... on page 19, the tips of summarizing written text, it stated write no more than 30 words... but the official guides said 5-75 words, do you think McMillan is trying to expressing a point or this is simply a mistake?





pr_ans said:


> That seems to be a typo, I can't think of any other reason. For Summarize Written text, strictly stick to 5-75 words and it should be one single sentence. I religiously followed it. Good Luck.


And I almost forgot, Summarize_Written_Text is the only Writing section in PTE-A which does not mention the min-max words that the PTE software is expecting you to answer. Most of us get carried away here (mainly due to the 10min time limit) and concentrate mostly on finishing the summary in one sentence and miss the word count. We gotto make sure we pay attention to the word count (shown below the text box) atleast during the final check that we do in the last minute of the timer.


----------



## Suby10

rc4aus said:


> Hi Suby
> 
> PTE A is easy to schedule and has quicker results. I received mine in less than 24 hours! Do go for it. You will be able to achieve your desired score once you have familiarized yourself with the question types, identified your areas to improve and have practiced to improve them.
> It is a computer based test and hence I felt that it was really easy to attempt. The center will provide you with a headphone and mic. You will get an opportunity to test it before the exam.
> For writing, you will be entering the text you want in a text box much like you are using to post to this thread.
> The PTEA website itself has a lot of material available regarding the question types, marking scheme, etc.
> Before enrolling, I also watched some videos on youtube by the owners, managers at Pearsons about the philosophy behind the test, et al. It is pretty interesting that they aim at letting maximum people clear the exam instead of making money with retests.


Hi Rc4aus,

Thanks for the valuable advice. Really appreciate it. I am much confident about attempting PTE-A now.


----------



## eminemkh

pr_ans said:


> And I almost forgot, Summarize_Written_Text is the only Writing section in PTE-A which does not mention the min-max words that the PTE software is expecting you to answer. Most of us get carried away here (mainly due to the 10min time limit) and concentrate mostly on finishing the summary in one sentence and miss the word count. We gotto make sure we pay attention to the word count (shown below the text box) atleast during the final check that we do in the last minute of the timer.


funny enough the book strictly follow its own instruction and all the answers are within 30 words... I know the guides are telling use 5-75 words, but I am just a little confused.


----------



## manmuru

Hi kpb,
please refer the post in the following page for starters 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-833.html#post9442553

Regards,
Muru



kpb said:


> thanks. i am a little worried about the writing sections, describing image, and summarizing lectures.
> 
> do you have any tips?


----------



## mike445566

Hello friends

Can you please guide me for the introduction part. What to say during introduction. Can you please send me sample introduction.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lady$Bird

*My story of PTE/IELTS*

Dear all,
It has been quite some time since I posted in this forum. I was depressed with my English exam and I'm happy to say that I finally aced it. 

Here is my story of PTE and IELTS.
(Pasting the link here as the post is quite lengthy)

A Dream Walker's Diary: My journey through PTE - IELTS exams

Hope this helps at least some people who are struggling with their English test.


----------



## Sansu83

Lady$Bird said:


> Dear all,
> It has been quite some time since I posted in this forum. I was depressed with my English exam and I'm happy to say that I finally aced it.
> 
> Here is my story of PTE and IELTS.
> (Pasting the link here as the post is quite lengthy)
> 
> A Dream Walker's Diary: My journey through PTE - IELTS exams
> 
> Hope this helps at least some people who are struggling with their English test.


Congratulations for achieving your desired score. I think PTE helped me to achieve my score in second attempt, not a good score but it gave me my 10 points. The only reason I think PTE is comfortable vs IELTS is the writing part. I think PTE should seriously think of voice evaluation issue, I have seen cases in the same forum.
All the best for your application process.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Sansu83 said:


> Congratulations for achieving your desired score. I think PTE helped me to achieve my score in second attempt, not a good score but it gave me my 10 points. The only reason I think PTE is comfortable vs IELTS is the writing part. I think PTE should seriously think of voice evaluation issue, I have seen cases in the same forum.
> All the best for your application process.


Thank you so much.


----------



## sam123456789

Anyone have idea about this? received this email:

ou are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies.

We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us.


----------



## Redbox

Lady$Bird said:


> Dear all,
> It has been quite some time since I posted in this forum. I was depressed with my English exam and I'm happy to say that I finally aced it.
> 
> Here is my story of PTE and IELTS.
> (Pasting the link here as the post is quite lengthy)
> 
> A Dream Walker's Diary: My journey through PTE - IELTS exams
> 
> Hope this helps at least some people who are struggling with their English test.


I have read your story and its quite the same as mine as I struggle for PTE for six times. You are right when you said that we should not believe in others story but create our own story. For six months I was stuck with PTE and waste my money. I'm taking IELTS soon and hope to clear the exam as like you do. With PTE, I lost my confidence of speaking. I think our future lies with our hands not with anyone luck.


----------



## jveer

Lady$Bird said:


> Dear all,
> It has been quite some time since I posted in this forum. I was depressed with my English exam and I'm happy to say that I finally aced it.
> 
> Here is my story of PTE and IELTS.
> (Pasting the link here as the post is quite lengthy)
> 
> A Dream Walker's Diary: My journey through PTE - IELTS exams
> 
> Hope this helps at least some people who are struggling with their English test.


Congrats Lady$Bird for your achievement.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Redbox said:


> I have read your story and its quite the same as mine as I struggle for PTE for six times. You are right when you said that we should not believe in others story but create our own story. For six months I was stuck with PTE and waste my money. I'm taking IELTS soon and hope to clear the exam as like you do. With PTE, I lost my confidence of speaking. I think our future lies with our hands not with anyone luck.


Well said!. All the very best for you. I'm happy to share my experience with IELTS, if you want.


----------



## Lady$Bird

jveer said:


> Congrats Lady$Bird for your achievement.


Thank you!


----------



## VBA

Hi all,

I took scored practice test today and I was bit confident as I spoke very loud that bar was hitting top red. Also, I used proper microphone headset this time but still no improvement in speaking   
My scores are L- 67, R- 61, S- 45, W- 71 and G- 57, OF- 37, P- 15, S- 69, V- 72, WD- 50

I'm damn confident about my pronunciation at least. 15 not possible.
What should I do with my speaking when I know that I did a lot better than before. Or should I try making my voice heavy, like boys because many girls get less in speaking even though they are very good in other modules. And on the other hand, I have also witnessed many boys with 90 in speaking and around 65-70 in other modules.

I think its the issue with their voice modulation software. But cant change that. Its *unfair to girls*. Can anyone here suggest anything... anything to align with their software? 


*Please help* I dont want to go with IELTS now.


----------



## raghum4u

Lady$Bird said:


> Well said!. All the very best for you. I'm happy to share my experience with IELTS, if you want.


Go ahead... We are listening...


----------



## raghum4u

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took scored practice test today and I was bit confident as I spoke very loud that bar was hitting top red. Also, I used proper microphone headset this time but still no improvement in speaking
> My scores are L- 67, R- 61, S- 45, W- 71 and G- 57, OF- 37, P- 15, S- 69, V- 72, WD- 50
> 
> I'm damn confident about my pronunciation at least. 15 not possible.
> What should I do with my speaking when I know that I did a lot better than before. Or should I try making my voice heavy, like boys because many girls get less in speaking even though they are very good in other modules. And on the other hand, I have also witnessed many boys with 90 in speaking and around 65-70 in other modules.
> 
> I think its the issue with their voice modulation software. But cant change that. Its unfair to girls. Can anyone here suggest anything... anything to align with their software?
> 
> Please help I dont want to go with IELTS now.


Have you tried recording your own voice and hear. Do that... It might give you some clue


----------



## VBA

raghum4u said:


> Have you tried recording your own voice and hear. Do that... It might give you some clue


I just checked it .. I found read aloud all good but some eh err aah in describe image. Repeat sentence and answer short q were also above average. Re-tell lecture is OK most of the times. 
In case of fluency, I believe there was problem with describe image basically. But can't digest that it brings scores so down. 

I have my real test next Thursday. Do u think I still can improve it somehow?? :confused2:

Thanks


----------



## Redbox

VBA said:


> I just checked it .. I found read aloud all good but some eh err aah in describe image. Repeat sentence and answer short q were also above average. Re-tell lecture is OK most of the times.
> In case of fluency, I believe there was problem with describe image basically. But can't digest that it brings scores so down.
> 
> I have my real test next Thursday. Do u think I still can improve it somehow?? :confused2:
> 
> Thanks


Try IELTS, if you have problem with writing read IELTS ADVANTAGE. It has lots of strategy that can boost your score.


----------



## rlwx95

Hi everyone.

I did my test yesterday and just received my results today.

Below are the scores:-
Writing: 90
Reading: 77
Speaking: 90
Listening: 90

Was aiming for superior English  So close yet so far.

Anyways, do you think it's okay to apply for 189 with only 60 points? From what I heard they only accept based on quota and those at the top of the list (more points) will have some advantage over us.

Thoughts? Should I remark my test?

Regards,
Ryan.


----------



## kawal_547

rlwx95 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I did my test yesterday and just received my results today.
> 
> Below are the scores:-
> Writing: 90
> Reading: 77
> Speaking: 90
> Listening: 90
> 
> Was aiming for superior English  So close yet so far.
> 
> Anyways, do you think it's okay to apply for 189 with only 60 points? From what I heard they only accept based on quota and those at the top of the list (more points) will have some advantage over us.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I remark my test?
> 
> Regards,
> Ryan.


I guess and I assume that now there are hardly any 65+ pointers left in the queue.

So why to book another test....n wait for another couple of weeks.

Go ahead and lodge ur EOI.

U will surely get the invite if your stream is still in demand and left.


----------



## Suby10

rlwx95 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I did my test yesterday and just received my results today.
> 
> Below are the scores:-
> Writing: 90
> Reading: 77
> Speaking: 90
> Listening: 90
> 
> Was aiming for superior English  So close yet so far.
> 
> Anyways, do you think it's okay to apply for 189 with only 60 points? From what I heard they only accept based on quota and those at the top of the list (more points) will have some advantage over us.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I remark my test?
> 
> Regards,
> Ryan.


Hi Ryan, 

Congrats on your score. Which test center did you attempt the test? I am from Malaysia as well and wondering which center will be the best option for the test as I have been hearing lots of issues with the speaking part of PTE-A test. Thanks. 

Suby


----------



## Shantha_asiri

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took scored practice test today and I was bit confident as I spoke very loud that bar was hitting top red. Also, I used proper microphone headset this time but still no improvement in speaking
> My scores are L- 67, R- 61, S- 45, W- 71 and G- 57, OF- 37, P- 15, S- 69, V- 72, WD- 50
> 
> I'm damn confident about my pronunciation at least. 15 not possible.
> What should I do with my speaking when I know that I did a lot better than before. Or should I try making my voice heavy, like boys because many girls get less in speaking even though they are very good in other modules. And on the other hand, I have also witnessed many boys with 90 in speaking and around 65-70 in other modules.
> 
> I think its the issue with their voice modulation software. But cant change that. Its *unfair to girls*. Can anyone here suggest anything... anything to align with their software?
> 
> 
> *Please help* I dont want to go with IELTS now.


Could you please post a voice clip of yours, it will help us to find what are the issues you are facing and also others can comment on it.


----------



## rlwx95

Will do. Thanks


----------



## rlwx95

Suby10 said:


> rlwx95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I did my test yesterday and just received my results today.
> 
> Below are the scores:-
> Writing: 90
> Reading: 77
> Speaking: 90
> Listening: 90
> 
> Was aiming for superior English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close yet so far.
> 
> Anyways, do you think it's okay to apply for 189 with only 60 points? From what I heard they only accept based on quota and those at the top of the list (more points) will have some advantage over us.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I remark my test?
> 
> Regards,
> Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Congrats on your score. Which test center did you attempt the test? I am from Malaysia as well and wondering which center will be the best option for the test as I have been hearing lots of issues with the speaking part of PTE-A test. Thanks.
> 
> Suby
Click to expand...

Hi Suby,

Thank you! I did mine in Clifton's Sydney NSW as it's convenient for me (3 minutes walk from train station). The headset and computer that I used was in a fairly good condition and I'm pretty sure they won't use a lousy one for tests like these. Besides, you get to record your own voice to test the mic before the test officially starts  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Suby10

*PTE Mock Test*

Dear All, 

I am planning to purchase the PTE mock test from the official page. I am just wondering, how many times can I do the same test? Let's say I purchase 1 test, can I do it more than once? Or the test can only be run once? Please advise. 

Thanks. 

Suby


----------



## Himanshu Patel

last two attempts......

S 85 81 
R 69 69
W 64 60 
L 71 69

G 65 82
OF 85 83
P 64 60
S 19 47
V 81 71
WD 60 55

any tips for writing??????????????


----------



## haozidong

haozidong said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just finished my first PTE-A try on Practice Test B and got result as: L 67, R 63, S 62, W 65.
> Any hope to crack the real test for 65 each band?
> 
> Thanks!


Guys,

I got 65+ each band in the real test last Friday: L-69, R-83, W-76, S-78.
I tried IELTS 4 times but always got 6 for Writing and Speaking.
PTE-A really saved me.

I just got familiar with PTE through the Tutorial and Test Tips from Perason PTE website.
And then tried Scored Test B and A and got 65+ in test B.
Test B: L-67, R-63, W-65, S-62
Test A: L-70, R-66, W-71, S-66

Hope you guys the best in the journey of English learning and Immigration.

lane:


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Himanshu Patel said:


> last two attempts......
> 
> S 85 81
> R 69 69
> W 64 60
> L 71 69
> 
> G 65 82
> OF 85 83
> P 64 60
> S 19 47
> V 81 71
> WD 60 55
> 
> any tips for writing??????????????


Practice!!! Practice!!! you can find the type of essays that can come and samples as well in this forum, good luck.


----------



## lilousisou

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to purchase the PTE mock test from the official page. I am just wondering, how many times can I do the same test? Let's say I purchase 1 test, can I do it more than once? Or the test can only be run once? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Suby


Hi you can only do the test once.


----------



## lilousisou

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took scored practice test today and I was bit confident as I spoke very loud that bar was hitting top red. Also, I used proper microphone headset this time but still no improvement in speaking
> My scores are L- 67, R- 61, S- 45, W- 71 and G- 57, OF- 37, P- 15, S- 69, V- 72, WD- 50
> 
> I'm damn confident about my pronunciation at least. 15 not possible.
> What should I do with my speaking when I know that I did a lot better than before. Or should I try making my voice heavy, like boys because many girls get less in speaking even though they are very good in other modules. And on the other hand, I have also witnessed many boys with 90 in speaking and around 65-70 in other modules.
> 
> I think its the issue with their voice modulation software. But cant change that. Its *unfair to girls*. Can anyone here suggest anything... anything to align with their software?
> 
> 
> *Please help* I dont want to go with IELTS now.


me too i'm wondering whether there's issue with female voice regconition. Anyway i'm going to try 2nd times and see.. By the way you speak slowly or normal or fast?


----------



## sourabhmatta

hey guys,

one simple question, if we score 55 to 60 in each section in scored test, what is the probability of getting 65 each in real exam?


----------



## Ratz

Himanshu Patel said:


> last two attempts......
> 
> S 85 81
> R 69 69
> W 64 60
> L 71 69
> 
> G 65 82
> OF 85 83
> P 64 60
> S 19 47
> V 81 71
> WD 60 55
> 
> any tips for writing??????????????


Hi,

I am a new member here but reading/following the forum from the last 2 months and it helped me to score 70+ in PTE all sections and now aiming for 79+... 
Thank you guys seriouslyyy.... :juggle:

I have taken PTE 4 times and was able to score 90 in fourth attempt in WRITTEN DISCOURSE which accounts for Essay. Though my overall score for *writing was 72*  as my Summarize written text/ Summarize Spoken text was bit tough so i stretched it to 68 words.. which ideally should be between 40-50 for Written text and 65 max for Spoken text. And i made mistakes like in *writing dictation*- 2 spelling mistakes and one word i missed....   

So i think, it is better to follow below structure for Essay + your word count should be between 260-280  "Control Banta Control"

First Para..
*Introduction* of the topic+Your *point of view*+ take your side clearly+ Also mention that " *I will support my view in the below paragraphs*"

Second Para..

Clearly states your view with support point and its pros/cons. *First,.......*
eg should be used like.* For example......*


Third Para,

*Second point of view,......*

Final Para...
*
I would like to conclude/ By concluding my view points.* 



And one more think, many here just assuming that the written score is only counted by the WRITING SECTION which is not the case really. Even every section, which having the involvement of Keyboard precisely "writing" is counted in, for the WRITING Scores :eyebrows:

Hope this helps..

Will share all me PTE scores soon...


----------



## Ratz

jtran09 said:


> This is one of the images I got in my test.
> View attachment 59522



Hey Buddy,

Can you please tell me, from where you got this image.
:juggle:


----------



## Ratz

anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> *
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)*
> 
> *Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
> *Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> *Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> *Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> *Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> *Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> * One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> * Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> *PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)*
> 
> *Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> *Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> * Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> *PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)*
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> Summarize spoken text :-
> Multiple choice x2
> Fill the blanks
> Highlight the correct summary
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.  Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul



Hi Anshul,

Thanks for your tips... It helped me to cross a mental barrier of 65..


----------



## sourabhmatta

anyone can reply please

one simple question, if we score 55 to 60 in each section in scored test, what is the probability of getting 65 each in real exam?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> anyone can reply please
> 
> one simple question, if we score 55 to 60 in each section in scored test, what is the probability of getting 65 each in real exam?


[/QUOTE]
Can't say dude, everything depends on individual performance on that day. If you are close to 65 you may go above 65 in real test, you need to be consistent

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks bro,

I have seen you have quite a good score in speaking, can you please give some tips?


Can't say dude, everything depends on individual performance on that day. If you are close to 65 you may go above 65 in real test, you need to be consistent

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> I have seen you have quite a good score in speaking, can you please give some tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say dude, everything depends on individual performance on that day. If you are close to 65 you may go above 65 in real test, you need to be consistent
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
That is because of my past job profile, speaking to clients and was trained to communicate and on pronunciation, I grasped it quickly. To be honest I was not prepared at the test day because test was scheduled at 2:30 pm IST and I was doing office work from 2 am, mentally tired so couldn't pronounce some words properly, same situation with writing, should have scored more than the actual score. This is why I was saying it depends on your situation on that particular day.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Yup that might be a case.


That is because of my past job profile, speaking to clients and was trained to communicate and on pronunciation, I grasped it quickly. To be honest I was not prepared at the test day because test was scheduled at 2:30 pm IST and I was doing office work from 2 am, mentally tired so couldn't pronounce some words properly, same situation with writing, should have scored more than the actual score. This is why I was saying it depends on your situation on that particular day.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> Yup that might be a case.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because of my past job profile, speaking to clients and was trained to communicate and on pronunciation, I grasped it quickly. To be honest I was not prepared at the test day because test was scheduled at 2:30 pm IST and I was doing office work from 2 am, mentally tired so couldn't pronounce some words properly, same situation with writing, should have scored more than the actual score. This is why I was saying it depends on your situation on that particular day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
Small tip, when you see the paragraph to read aloud before the timer starts, start reading it in your mind and work on the difficult word's, ensure you get it right and pronounce properly at the actual recording.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausimmi16

Hi,

Just wanna to know the difficulty level of PTE reading on real test vs PTE academic official book. I have purchased sample question from PTE official website and found reading part difficult as compared to PTE official book.


----------



## sambat

what is meaning of X 2 in Multiple choice questions (x2)



anshulmadan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> *
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)*
> 
> *Personal Introduction *: - Just speak about urself.
> *Read aloud* :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> *Repeat sentence *: On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> *Describe image:*- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> *Re-tell lecture :* listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> *Answer short question* :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> * One sentence Paragraph* :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> * Essay (20mins)* : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> *PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)*
> 
> *Multiple choice questions (x2) *: Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> *Re-order paragraphs *: - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> * Fill in the blanks (x2) *: Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> *PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)*
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> Summarize spoken text :-
> Multiple choice x2
> Fill the blanks
> Highlight the correct summary
> Select missing word
> Highlight incorrect words
> Write from dictation
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon.  Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## vdenfer

Hi, 

I'm attempting the PTE test on Tuesday and I have a few questions. I'm hoping someone can answer them. So here goes:

1. Will I be provided with a pen and paper to jot down notes?
2. can you return to a question if you are still within the time limit?

Thanks,


----------



## myltran

vdenfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm attempting the PTE test on Tuesday and I have a few questions. I'm hoping someone can answer them. So here goes:
> 
> 1. Will I be provided with a pen and paper to jot down notes?
> 2. can you return to a question if you are still within the time limit?
> 
> Thanks,



1. You will be provided two whiteboard marker pens, a notepad and some paper tissues. A notepad is a set of laminated A4 paper, so you can take note on both sides and erase when needed too.

No, you cannot return to a question after clicking next.


----------



## VBA

lilousisou said:


> me too i'm wondering whether there's issue with female voice regconition. Anyway i'm going to try 2nd times and see.. By the way you speak slowly or normal or fast?


Well I spoke fast and didn't skip or chang any word. But thinking of speaking on normal speed in my second scored exam.. Will see if there is any difference. 
(With crossed fingers  )
By the way when is your exam?


----------



## anshulmadan

Congratulations Ratz!
I am glad I was able to help u. All the best for the remaining process.
Anshul



Ratz said:


> Hi Anshul,
> 
> Thanks for your tips... It helped me to cross a mental barrier of 65..


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey sambat,
The x2 meaans that there will be two types of these questions like multiple choice multiple answer and multiple choice single answer.

Similarly for fill in the blanks wherein u have two diff types of question sets with one having a set of words for the complete paragraph and one having a set of words for each blank.
Thr first question looks the correct meabing answer only while the second question looks for The correct menaing and grammatically correct answer as well.

Regards
Anshul 



sambat said:


> what is meaning of X 2 in Multiple choice questions (x2)


----------



## djdoller

sambat said:


> what is meaning of X 2 in Multiple choice questions (x2)


Can u pls tell me thoes 34 essay list?


----------



## sambat

Thanks for your explanation


anshulmadan said:


> Hey sambat,
> The x2 meaans that there will be two types of these questions like multiple choice multiple answer and multiple choice single answer.
> 
> Similarly for fill in the blanks wherein u have two diff types of question sets with one having a set of words for the complete paragraph and one having a set of words for each blank.
> Thr first question looks the correct meabing answer only while the second question looks for The correct menaing and grammatically correct answer as well.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


----------



## Ratz

anshulmadan said:


> Congratulations Ratz!
> I am glad I was able to help u. All the best for the remaining process.
> Anshul


Hey buddy the pleasure is mine..
Anyways i may bother you for tips regarding 79+...

thanx again..


----------



## anshulmadan

You can find the link (google drive)in the previous posts of the same thread. try looking for my post in the previous pages. you will get the link. 



djdoller said:


> Can u pls tell me thoes 34 essay list?


----------



## anshulmadan

no problems .. anytime 



Ratz said:


> Hey buddy the pleasure is mine..
> Anyways i may bother you for tips regarding 79+...
> 
> thanx again..


----------



## jesiu

I have question about repiting questions in PTE.
Have anyone had the same question like in mock test or one from pte books on acctual test? or the same question beetwen few test atemps?


----------



## hemantdesign

Dear Friends,

Anyone from Chandigarh, who cleared PTE with 65 above ? I would like to meet and discuss to overcome the fear of 7 bands. 

Please msg me at my phone no. 9888297070. 

I look forward to hearing from my friends.

Thanks


----------



## myltran

jesiu said:


> I have question about repiting questions in PTE.
> Have anyone had the same question like in mock test or one from pte books on acctual test? or the same question beetwen few test atemps?


I got two questions that are exactly from either the sample tests online or from the PTE academic book.


----------



## VBA

myltran said:


> I got two questions that are exactly from either the sample tests online or from the PTE academic book.


Are you talking about repeat sentence???


----------



## myltran

VBA said:


> Are you talking about repeat sentence???


Yea, repeat sentences. even the essay topic was one of the topics in the 37 essay topics.


----------



## VBA

myltran said:


> Yea, repeat sentences. even the essay topic was one of the topics in the 37 essay topics.


Oh...k 
One more query..  the list which I found on Internet is having only 31 essays. So, could you please lemme know where I can check that 37 essays' list. 

Thanks


----------



## myltran

It is probably the same list. Some of the topics are duplicated. I haven't really count how many yet. Lol


----------



## jesiu

Thank you for sharing. Anyone else experience repeating tasks/questions?


----------



## anshulmadan

Even I got both the essays from the repeated topics itself. The reading section was also repeated from macmillan book only. Rest it depends on ur luck.


----------



## VBA

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Singh_lucky

hemantdesign said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Anyone from Chandigarh, who cleared PTE with 65 above ? I would like to meet and discuss to overcome the fear of 7 bands.
> 
> Please msg me at my phone no. 9888297070.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from my friends.
> 
> Thanks


call me bro @7696545531 i have cleared pte 4th with 65 , though i need 79+


----------



## Singh_lucky

Himanshu Patel said:


> last two attempts......
> 
> S 85 81
> R 69 69
> W 64 60
> L 71 69
> 
> G 65 82
> OF 85 83
> P 64 60
> S 19 47
> V 81 71
> WD 60 55
> 
> any tips for writing??????????????


Just follow this blog for writing..

macroglobalmogapte.blogspot.in


----------



## snhv

anshulmadan said:


> Even I got both the essays from the repeated topics itself. The reading section was also repeated from macmillan book only. Rest it depends on ur luck.


Can you please be more specific on topics .. i mean which essay topic did u have?

Cheers..


----------



## snhv

myltran said:


> Yea, repeat sentences. even the essay topic was one of the topics in the 37 essay topics.


Hi there, 
Can you please tell me the essay topic.. It will be great help for people who are having exam in few days since they repeat.

cheers.
Snh


----------



## anshulmadan

The list of repeated essays has already been shared multiple times in this forum.
Please find again the list at this page.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-885.html

(Look for the google drive link in the third last post by anshulmadan)

Regards
Anshul



snhv said:


> Hi there,
> Can you please tell me the essay topic.. It will be great help for people who are having exam in few days since they repeat.
> 
> cheers.
> Snh


----------



## chalita

Hi guys,

How can I upload an audio here?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Refer to the PTE practice material blog for material...




Singh_lucky said:


> Just follow this blog for writing..
> 
> macroglobalmogapte.blogspot.in


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I dont think an audio or video can be uploaded.
But you can upload it to a cloud and share the link here i guess..



chalita said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How can I upload an audio here?


----------



## sourabhmatta

1 day left for exam, any last minute tips for any section will be appreciated .


----------



## Ausimmi16

Anyone please answer what is the difficulty level of practise test available on PTE website, are they more difficult than real exam


----------



## Suby10

*Pte Writing*

Dear All, 

This may be a foolish question but I still don't seem to understand the PTE academic writing format. The samples I am seeing varies. A few gives 2 summarize paragraph to one sentence and then 1 essay. While a few samples gave 1 summarize paragraph to one sentence and then 2 essays. Had anyone had to write 2 essays for PTE writing before? Please advise. 

Suby


----------



## Sansu83

sourabhmatta said:


> 1 day left for exam, any last minute tips for any section will be appreciated .


Stay calm and ensure you have done your basics . All the best

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek904

*PTE Practice Test*

Hi,

Can the practice tests be shared with others? I mean can my friend retake the same prqcitce test that i have taken? 




Varunmalhotra24 said:


> I received my score reports for the practice test A on the 3rd working day. the reason, as they mentioned for the delay, was technical glitch with their systems.


----------



## Arumugamg

I got the following results from scored practice test 

L 52
R 42
S 43
W 53
Overall 48

Did anyone took practice test?? Scores will be different in real test or will it be similar to scored practice test?? I need 65 in all sections

Need any advice or suggestions


----------



## Shantha_asiri

vivek904 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the practice tests be shared with others? I mean can my friend retake the same prqcitce test that i have taken?


Once taken even you can't do it again.


----------



## German1492

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This may be a foolish question but I still don't seem to understand the PTE academic writing format. The samples I am seeing varies. A few gives 2 summarize paragraph to one sentence and then 1 essay. While a few samples gave 1 summarize paragraph to one sentence and then 2 essays. Had anyone had to write 2 essays for PTE writing before? Please advise.
> 
> Suby



The writing section is composed by 4 tasks. Two of them are to summarize a text and one is to write an essay. The remaining task can be either a summary or an essay.

In my test I had 2 essays and 2 summaries.


----------



## VBA

Hi all,

My question is particularly on pronunciation. I was actually struggling with both oral fluency and pronunciation. OF, however, I've improved a little bit from 46 to 62, but P is still 48.
Can anyone, please suggest or recommend something to improve pronunciation. For OF, I took care of intonation and stress on important words but I never understand where is the main problem with pronunciation. 

For reference, please listen to my recording and comment.
Vocaroo | Voice message 

Thanks


----------



## jesiu

Hi All,

I've got Vocabulary 75, Written Discourse 79 and writing only 59? How is that possible? 
I'm looking for some good template for essay because I'm strugling to write essay in 20 minutes. Can you guys advice something?

Whitch part of speaking carry the most marks? 

Cheers and good luck


----------



## VBA

jesiu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got Vocabulary 75, Written Discourse 79 and writing only 59? How is that possible?
> I'm looking for some good template for essay because I'm strugling to write essay in 20 minutes. Can you guys advice something?
> 
> Whitch part of speaking carry the most marks?
> 
> Cheers and good luck


Essay's marks are based on content, number of words, spellings and grammar as well. 
I also got 90 in WD and 77 in vocab.. But overall writing only 67. This was because I got 59 in grammar and 50 in spellings.

For speaking all tasks are quite equivalent in terms of content, pronunciation and oral fluency, however, only answer short ques carries marks for right answer only, no P or OF.

Also, for essay formats check previous posts, you will find some good ones.


----------



## aburaheel

Dear all,

Below are my scores in first PTE-A attempt. Kindly help me to get 65+ in each.

Overall Score: 66

Communicative Skills
L=64
R=63
S=66
W=64

Enabling Skills
Grammer=66
Oral Fluency=66
Pronunciation=68
Spelling=90
Vocabulary=60
Written Discourse=60


----------



## chalita

Hi Guys,

Those who have had a high score in speaking, could provide me with some feedback in my reading aloud. I recorded the whole speaking section when I did the mock test B
My pronunciation is 12 and oral fluency 26

Vocaroo | Voice message

I really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## vish555

Arumugamg said:


> I got the following results from scored practice test
> 
> L 52
> R 42
> S 43
> W 53
> Overall 48
> 
> Did anyone took practice test?? Scores will be different in real test or will it be similar to scored practice test?? I need 65 in all sections
> 
> Need any advice or suggestions


They are similar , a maximum deviation of 5 points


----------



## vish555

chalita said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Those who have had a high score in speaking, could provide me with some feedback in my reading aloud. I recorded the whole speaking section when I did the mock test B
> My pronunciation is 12 and oral fluency 26
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


You need to slow down and pause a little in between , need not use all funky words . Explaining in simple terms would do . 

The economics and science words that you used did not actually fit to the context


----------



## eminemkh

Honestly, I am very confused by the summarizing written text... take "The official guide to PTE Academic" CD, practice test 2, first task in writing, the whole passage is explaining why American economy has this downturn. I have done the following:

"American economy, which has a great influence globally, has been pressured to deflationary economy, is not only caused locally but by international economic issue."

The actual answer has nothing mentioning about America or American economy but only explaining why a deflationary economic spiral occurs and how.

Sorry I am unable to copy anything from that CD (it disables highlighting and copying) but I am pretty sure most of you have the access.

Please shed some light on the approach and how to locate those so-called main points.


----------



## kiranmai

what about Grammar and spelling? how much did you score in these enabling skills?


----------



## kiranmai

I think you need to work on spellings


----------



## kiranmai

Hi,

I had taken Scored Test and actual PTE test. Following are the scores.

Scored Test A ( March 16)

Listening/Reading/Speaking/Wwriting 63/67/76/60
Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocab/WD 67/87/64/55/66/90

Scored TEST B ( March 21)

Listening/Reading/Speaking/Wwriting 77/73/79/69
Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocab/WD 82/90/68/60/68/75

Actual PTE test ( March 28)

Listening/Reading/Speaking/Wwriting 77/63/69/80
Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocab/WD 89/87/62/90/84/90

Observing enabling skills in Scored TEST B and actual Test, I see that except Oral Fluency and pronunciation all other enabling skills are higher in actual test than SCORED TEST B.

But my reading score in actual test is less than the SCORED TEST B. How can this happen. To my knowledge, Reading score should depend on the Grammar and vocabulary. Any one has any thoughts or inputs on this please.


----------



## hemantdesign

kiranmai said:


> Hi,


Where did you take scored Test A, B ? I am new to PTE academic


----------



## kiranmai

https://ptepractice.com/

Gold TEST Preparation Kit costs 60$


----------



## trinkasharma

kiranmai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had taken Scored Test and actual PTE test. Following are the scores.
> 
> Scored Test A ( March 16)
> 
> Listening/Reading/Speaking/Wwriting 63/67/76/60
> Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocab/WD 67/87/64/55/66/90
> 
> Scored TEST B ( March 21)
> 
> Listening/Reading/Speaking/Wwriting 77/73/79/69
> Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocab/WD 82/90/68/60/68/75
> 
> Actual PTE test ( March 28)
> 
> Listening/Reading/Speaking/Wwriting 77/63/69/80
> Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocab/WD 89/87/62/90/84/90
> 
> Observing enabling skills in Scored TEST B and actual Test, I see that except Oral Fluency and pronunciation all other enabling skills are higher in actual test than SCORED TEST B.
> 
> But my reading score in actual test is less than the SCORED TEST B. How can this happen. To my knowledge, Reading score should depend on the Grammar and vocabulary. Any one has any thoughts or inputs on this please.


Reading scores depends on the answers in your reading section. If you have skipped/chosen wrongly in say, the reorder paragraphs, then you will get a lower score.


----------



## Arumugamg

Kiranmai

I got only 48 in practice test I need your help shall u please send me your mobile number to [email protected]


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Guys,

I gave my PTE exam last week and got my result within 24 hours. Please find below my score card.

Overall : 73

Speaking : 80
Writing : 78
Reading : 69
Listening: 75

I just have one question. Should I hire an agent for Visa process or I can do it myself. Any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## Sansu83

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave my PTE exam last week and got my result within 24 hours. Please find below my score card.
> 
> Overall : 73
> 
> Speaking : 80
> Writing : 78
> Reading : 69
> Listening: 75
> 
> I just have one question. Should I hire an agent for Visa process or I can do it myself. Any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks


You can do it yourselves, this forum has experts to help you if needed.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave my PTE exam last week and got my result within 24 hours. Please find below my score card.
> 
> Overall : 73
> 
> Speaking : 80
> Writing : 78
> Reading : 69
> Listening: 75
> 
> I just have one question. Should I hire an agent for Visa process or I can do it myself. Any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks


If you go with an agent then make sure it is a reputed one. And he should be very familiar with Aus visas. H1B, Canada skills will not help here.


----------



## VBA

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My question is particularly on pronunciation. I was actually struggling with both oral fluency and pronunciation. OF, however, I've improved a little bit from 46 to 62, but P is still 48.
> Can anyone, please suggest or recommend something to improve pronunciation. For OF, I took care of intonation and stress on important words but I never understand where is the main problem with pronunciation.
> 
> For reference, please listen to my recording and comment.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Thanks


Anyone with pronunciation tips please ........ ?????


----------



## Sansu83

VBA said:


> Anyone with pronunciation tips please ........ ?????


I listened to your recording and I don't se e any major problems, in my experience you should sound neutral and no accent required and I followed the same strategy, maybe the known issue with PTA female voice recognition resulting in low score.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA

Sansu83 said:


> I listened to your recording and I don't se e any major problems, in my experience you should sound neutral and no accent required and I followed the same strategy, maybe the known issue with PTA female voice recognition resulting in low score.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Initially, I was also thinking the same since I heard from many girls about low scores in speaking. But then I did lil bit more research and found many girls with 65 and more scores and even 80. 
So now, I want to be one of them ... and dont want to think of this excuse anymore because this will bring me down more in fact.

I've exam on Thursday, so will do speaking practice tomorrow whole day. Let's see. My fingers are crossed 

But if you come across any pronunciation tip, please let me know asap. That would be appreciated really. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sansu83

VBA said:


> Initially, I was also thinking the same since I heard from many girls about low scores in speaking. But then I did lil bit more research and found many girls with 65 and more scores and even 80.
> So now, I want to be one of them ... and dont want to think of this excuse anymore because this will bring me down more in fact.
> 
> I've exam on Thursday, so will do speaking practice tomorrow whole day. Let's see. My fingers are crossed
> But if you come across any pronunciation tip, please let me know asap. That would be appreciated really.
> 
> Thank you.


My tip would be listen to audio of native English speakers and try to pronounce similarly, ensure you don't put too much stress on the words, voice modulation which worked for me in my second attempt 79 to 90 .Last but not the least Practice, practice as much as you can and you will crack it. All the best 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA

Sansu83 said:


> My tip would be listen to audio of native English speakers and try to pronounce similarly, ensure you don't put too much stress on the words, voice modulation which worked for me in my second attempt 79 to 90 .Last but not the least Practice, practice as much as you can and you will crack it. All the best
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot dear. 

Finally, it would be great if you can please brief on voice modulation... do you mean intonation or something else??


----------



## Sansu83

VBA said:


> Thanks a lot dear.
> 
> Finally, it would be great if you can please brief on voice modulation... do you mean intonation or something else??


Yes, you should not sound flat, you should sound expressive and pause wherever required.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## VBA

Sansu83 said:


> Yes, you should not sound flat, you should sound expressive and pause wherever required.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks a tonne. Will tell you my real scores soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

A quick check. Do we need a headset with mic attached for the practice test or a headset with build in mic is sufficient? I have purchased the practice test but yet to try it. Afraid I'll screw it up using the wrong headset. How can I test if my headset will work fine before attempting the practice test? 

Thanks. 

Suby


----------



## nkechima

Good day, Iam new here and would need much help as possible.


----------



## chalita

vish555 said:


> You need to slow down and pause a little in between , need not use all funky words . Explaining in simple terms would do .
> 
> The economics and science words that you used did not actually fit to the context


These are not my words. It's a read aloud. I'm asking for pronunciation and oral fluency.

Thanks


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> Anyone with pronunciation tips please ........ ?????


What i have noticed in speaking is to focus more in describe image section. So if you can please upload a video for a graph I may be able to help you.

I have sat for PTE nearly 7 times. I need just one mark in reading but I am good with speaking. For most of the exams i have tried different methods just to check which one works better. From that experience I will say to focus more on describe image and retell..

Hope that helps.

Snh.


----------



## snhv

Hello pople,

Please tell us your recent essays. I means if anyone has sat for a exam in last two weeks, please tell us which essay topic did u get..

I know there are some 34 essays but just want to collect a bit more on specific essays topics by days.

Thanks.


----------



## VBA

snhv said:


> What i have noticed in speaking is to focus more in describe image section. So if you can please upload a video for a graph I may be able to help you.
> 
> I have sat for PTE nearly 7 times. I need just one mark in reading but I am good with speaking. For most of the exams i have tried different methods just to check which one works better. From that experience I will say to focus more on describe image and retell..
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Snh.


Thank you Snh.

I would like to listen to you for describe image at least once. So that I can compare myself. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...g-australia/59522-pte-exam-labour_chart_1.jpg 
Would you mind uploading a sample for this image or any other image..???
Or let me know if there is some other way around to listen to you.
Thanks 😊


----------



## VBA

snhv said:


> Hello pople,
> 
> Please tell us your recent essays. I means if anyone has sat for a exam in last two weeks, please tell us which essay topic did u get..
> 
> I know there are some 34 essays but just want to collect a bit more on specific essays topics by days.
> 
> Thanks.


Three of my friends had their exam on 25th and today. One got law changes behaviour and other two got on inventions.


----------



## nchandi

Hi,

Is there any discount available for scored test A and B apart from one mentioned on Pearson website.

Also for main exam if somebody has put discount code/voucher and availed around 1000 rs discount, please share code.


----------



## snhv

nchandi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any discount available for scored test A and B apart from one mentioned on Pearson website.
> 
> Also for main exam if somebody has put discount code/voucher and availed around 1000 rs discount, please share code.


Hi,

I buy from this website for australia. It always works.They do have for india, if you want to buy from theme.

https://www.aussizzgroup.com/pte_voucher_in.html


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> Three of my friends had their exam on 25th and today. One got law changes behaviour and other two got on inventions.


Thank you. very appreciated..


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> Thank you Snh.
> 
> I would like to listen to you for describe image at least once. So that I can compare myself.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...g-australia/59522-pte-exam-labour_chart_1.jpg
> Would you mind uploading a sample for this image or any other image..???
> Or let me know if there is some other way around to listen to you.
> Thanks 😊


Sure.. I will upload it tomorrow and let u know. My best score for 83.


----------



## VBA

snhv said:


> Sure.. I will upload it tomorrow and let u know. My best score for 83.


That's great. But in which part of Australia are u?? My exam is tomorrow at 2pm Western Australia time. It would be great if you can make it before that. At least I would get some hint. 😁


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> That's great. But in which part of Australia are u?? My exam is tomorrow at 2pm Western Australia time. It would be great if you can make it before that. At least I would get some hint. 😁


Send me yours by the time i prepare my one.. I have on Fri in melbourne.


----------



## VBA

snhv said:


> Send me yours by the time i prepare my one.. I have on Fri in melbourne.


This is what I spoke 

Vocaroo | Voice message

O God I get nervous sometimes because of time... I keep on looking at the time and become blank when it is around 35 sec's.


----------



## kiranmai

U need built in mic to record your recordings. It is better to check with sample questions before going with Mock test.


----------



## nchandi

How to summarize spoken test in one sentence. Sometimes the sentence becomes too long and there are chances of lexical and grammatical errors if unwarranted conjunctions are used. Please share your experience and tips. 

i think 50 to 70 words range is there. below and above this range marks are deducted.


----------



## VBA

kiranmai said:


> U need built in mic to record your recordings. It is better to check with sample questions before going with Mock test.


While taking mock test I used proper headset only as we have in real exam. But still no idea about less marks in pronunciation.. :confused2:


----------



## VBA

nchandi said:


> How to summarize spoken test in one sentence. Sometimes the sentence becomes too long and there are chances of lexical and grammatical errors if unwarranted conjunctions are used. Please share your experience and tips.
> 
> i think 50 to 70 words range is there. below and above this range marks are deducted.


You can use semicolon ";" between two related sentences, in order to join them. It is absolutely ok and is written in one of the PTE books.


----------



## eminemkh

nchandi said:


> How to summarize spoken test in one sentence. Sometimes the sentence becomes too long and there are chances of lexical and grammatical errors if unwarranted conjunctions are used. Please share your experience and tips.
> 
> i think 50 to 70 words range is there. below and above this range marks are deducted.


Are you talking about summarizing spoken text or just written text? I think you have confused both. summarizing spoken text does not have to be 1 single sentence and the word range is 50-70. On the other hand, summarizing written text is required to write 1 sentence for 5- 75 words.

There is no tips need because it is just a confusion.


----------



## bocko

eminemkh said:


> Are you talking about summarizing spoken text or just written text? I think you have confused both. summarizing spoken text does not have to be 1 single sentence and the word range is 50-70. On the other hand, summarizing written text is required to write 1 sentence for 5- 75 words.
> 
> There is no tips need because it is just a confusion.


I don't know if this question is already asked but I've found opposing suggestions re number of words for summarizing written text. Some people saying to not go over 30
(or close to) and some are saying the more the better. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## eminemkh

bocko said:


> I don't know if this question is already asked but I've found opposing suggestions re number of words for summarizing written text. Some people saying to not go over 30
> (or close to) and some are saying the more the better. Any suggestions on that?


What I know is that mcmillian book has got it wrong (which I have asked previously). All information provided on my previous reply just now based on Pearson official tips and guides. 

I can only assure these will not get you zero marks lol


----------



## VBA

What I know is that in real exam you will get individual instructions about word limit for each summarise written text. So there is nothing worry about... Just take care to check it for each quest.


----------



## bocko

eminemkh said:


> What I know is that mcmillian book has got it wrong (which I have asked previously). All information provided on my previous reply just now based on Pearson official tips and guides.
> 
> I can only assure these will not get you zero marks lol


The thing is, the 30 words sentence is relatively simple sentence. My guess is that computer looks for keywords (or paraphrases of keywords) from the text and if you don't get them all you got marked down. On the other hand, 50 words sentence is bloody complicated and there is a good chance to screw up grammar. It's just a question where you got marked down more...anyways I will probably go for the 30 words sentence....btw I couldn't find pearson official tips re this thing. Can you send me the link or something?


----------



## bocko

Yup, you are right, Macmillan says "no more than 30 words", you think that's bogus?


----------



## eminemkh

bocko said:


> The thing is, the 30 words sentence is relatively simple sentence. My guess is that computer looks for keywords (or paraphrases of keywords) from the text and if you don't get them all you got marked down. On the other hand, 50 words sentence is bloody complicated and there is a good chance to screw up grammar. It's just a question where you got marked down more...anyways I will probably go for the 30 words sentence....btw I couldn't find pearson official tips re this thing. Can you send me the link or something?


Assuming you are talking about summarizing written text. As the word range is 5-75 words, I would say 30-50 words would be a good approximation. Given sometimes the actual terms in the text could be long and with phrases and all that, it will go up to 40 in some case. Otherwise 30 words+ish would be logical.

Here is where I referred the word limit. Obviously loads of bs in the official "tips":
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## eminemkh

bocko said:


> Yup, you are right, Macmillan says "no more than 30 words", you think that's bogus?


BTW off-topic, Bocko you in Hong Kong? 

If yes, pm me .


----------



## kiranmai

did u tried doing sample questions in speaking section. We can practice these questions and could even listen back to our recordings. This helps to know how oyur voice is recorded.


----------



## henryP

Hi haozidong 

can u share ur tips about speaking section, such as DI and RL?

I mean sth other than pronunciation or fluency, template or tactics u used in the exam?

How did u manage to get 78?


----------



## henryP

jesiu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got Vocabulary 75, Written Discourse 79 and writing only 59? How is that possible?
> I'm looking for some good template for essay because I'm strugling to write essay in 20 minutes. Can you guys advice something?
> 
> Whitch part of speaking carry the most marks?
> 
> Cheers and good luck


From my experience, I think u may use inappropriate words or sentences which wont be used by native speakers. Those words or sentences may be right and grammatically error-free, but they are not natural to the system.


----------



## haozidong

henryP said:


> Hi haozidong can u share ur tips about speaking section, such as DI and RL? I mean sth other than pronunciation or fluency, template or tactics u used in the exam? How did u manage to get 78?


Following the guidelines posted by other forum members.
Fully understand the meaning of the paragraph. Slowdown your voice. Pause half or one second at punctuations. Using a voice recorder to record voice of yourself and play back and check it.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## henryP

eminemkh said:


> Honestly, I am very confused by the summarizing written text... take "The official guide to PTE Academic" CD, practice test 2, first task in writing, the whole passage is explaining why American economy has this downturn. I have done the following:
> 
> "American economy, which has a great influence globally, has been pressured to deflationary economy, is not only caused locally but by international economic issue."
> 
> The actual answer has nothing mentioning about America or American economy but only explaining why a deflationary economic spiral occurs and how.
> 
> Sorry I am unable to copy anything from that CD (it disables highlighting and copying) but I am pretty sure most of you have the access.
> 
> Please shed some light on the approach and how to locate those so-called main points.



Hi mate,

u misunderstood the passage, and your summary is not one-sentence summary.

U need to have conjunctions such as, "because", "although" or "and".

"American economy, which has a great influence globally, has been pressured to deflationary economy, is not only caused locally but by international economic issue."

should be 
"American economy, which has a great influence globally, has been pressured to deflationary economy, *and* is not only caused locally but by international economic issue."

Talking about the passage, 

u need to know how to get topic sentence from each paragraph and combine them together, (normally it's the first sentence) then paraphrase them into one sentence, sometimes even change the sentence structure (if u are aiming for 79+).

The passage consists of two paragraphs,

the topic sentence for the first paragraph should be the one opening with "he was coming....",or there is no topic sentence in the first paragraph, actually, it talks about what happened in US: they are experiencing deflation.

The second paragraph talks about the impacts of deflation.

So the sentence need to be: deflation+ its impacts.

It's nothing to do with US, it's not important. Certainly, u can write like: during a deflationary economic spiral i*n United states*.....

Btw, FYI, without any preparation in writing, I got 85 in my first attempt.

Hope my explanation helps.

Cheers

Henry


----------



## henryP

haozidong said:


> Following the guidelines posted by other forum members.
> Fully understand the meaning of the paragraph. Slowdown your voice. Pause half or one second at punctuations. Using a voice recorder to record voice of yourself and play back and check it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I did all of them, but sometimes, I just suddenly lost my mind when describing images.

And Im sort of the guy who is easily distracted by other exam takers. How about the sentences u used?

is it okay to keep saying "from the graph we can see that, according to graphs, or the graph describes info about" for many times?

Or can u share some useful sentence simple structure i can use?

I sometimes think too much and cant finish my speaking within 40s. Im reaaaaaaally struggled with speaking section.


----------



## Sansu83

henryP said:


> I did all of them, but sometimes, I just suddenly lost my mind when describing images.
> 
> And Im sort of the guy who is easily distracted by other exam takers. How about the sentences u used?
> 
> is it okay to keep saying "from the graph we can see that, according to graphs, or the graph describes info about" for many times?
> 
> Or can u share some useful sentence simple structure i can use?
> 
> I sometimes think too much and cant finish my speaking within 40s. Im reaaaaaaally struggled with speaking section.


The Idea is not to finish the graph in 40 second's, you have to explain using the right terminology and sentence structure. It is impossible to explain those lengthy graph in 40 seconds and in my two Test's I never completed explaining the graph, content does not matter.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sun14

Hi

I got my results today

L-73,R-70,S-58,W-80

Some mistakes i did 

1)Even after completing of repeating sentences in 20 secs I was waiting for the recording to stop and click next ,I lost some valuable time in it.

2)In the end i didnt have enough time ,so panicked 10 questions pending and 7 mins remaining.


I would be attempting it again in april,any tips to improve my speaking score.


----------



## sambat

I will be taking test on weekend. Should i click next once I have completed repeat the sentence even though recording is on


sun14 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my results today
> 
> L-73,R-70,S-58,W-80
> 
> Some mistakes i did
> 
> 1)Even after completing of repeating sentences in 20 secs I was waiting for the recording to stop and click next ,I lost some valuable time in it.
> 
> 2)In the end i didnt have enough time ,so panicked 10 questions pending and 7 mins remaining.
> 
> 
> I would be attempting it again in april,any tips to improve my speaking score.


----------



## ptepas

hi guys,
Thank god I found this post. I found the posts and people here really helpful. So after I familiarize myself with the exam format. I did the online scored test A today and here is what i got. could anyone look at my enabling scores and tell me what went wrong and what i should work on?

I use my computer's build-in mic so did it affect the voice recognition?

Listening 63
Reading 66
Speaking 51
Writing 66

Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency	39
Pronunciation	39
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 79
Written Dis.	90


----------



## haozidong

henryP said:


> I did all of them, but sometimes, I just suddenly lost my mind when describing images. And Im sort of the guy who is easily distracted by other exam takers. How about the sentences u used? is it okay to keep saying "from the graph we can see that, according to graphs, or the graph describes info about" for many times? Or can u share some useful sentence simple structure i can use? I sometimes think too much and cant finish my speaking within 40s. Im reaaaaaaally struggled with speaking section.


There were 5 tester takers when I attended the exam. Distractions from others was really a problem. So I tried my best to focus. Another was is to delay the start of your test a little bit so whlle others are running for write section, you're still in the reading section. And suddenly it's quiet around you and distributions are gone.

It's hard to describe everything in a graph in 40 seconds. So try to at least give out the main points and give as many details as possible. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haozidong

Managing time is really important for PTE. Be familiar with the exam. Keep your steps and let yourself calm down. Try to breathe deeply and pause a second between the gaps of questions.

Remember this sentence in the test tips: 'There is no need to rush.' But also remember time is limited. You can easily run out of time especially for the reading section if you focus on one question for too long.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tchinyi

We used to have repeated essay list, but do we have repeated retell lecture and repeated describe image list ?


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> That's great. But in which part of Australia are u?? My exam is tomorrow at 2pm Western Australia time. It would be great if you can make it before that. At least I would get some hint. 😁


Please check your personal msg. I have sent u..

Good luck with exam. You are pretty close.. just sound bit more energetic ( You may be a little nervous). Put extra energy in your speech and minimise your contains..

You will make it this..

All the very Best for exam.. Please update how did you go..

cheers..
Snhv


----------



## GoAussie2016

I gave my PTE yesterday in singapore. If experts can let me know how soon I'll receive the results? I was looking fwd to apply EOI before April rounds.


----------



## tchinyi

GoAussie2016 said:


> I gave my PTE yesterday in singapore. If experts can let me know how soon I'll receive the results? I was looking fwd to apply EOI before April rounds.


my PTE test on 02-apr. I hope to apply EOI before April rounds too !


----------



## sanjiv2

PTE a results are declared with in 24 hrs od examination.


----------



## sanjiv2

Hi
Please suggest me on improving my listening and speaking scores for PTE A exam, which i intent to give in last week of April

Please help...


----------



## offto

GoAussie2016 said:


> I gave my PTE yesterday in singapore. If experts can let me know how soon I'll receive the results? I was looking fwd to apply EOI before April rounds.


Hey GoAussie, wish you good luck for your results.. Could you share what kind of images/graphs you got for describe image and re-tell lecture? Were they too tough?


----------



## kiranmai

ptepas said:


> hi guys,
> Thank god I found this post. I found the posts and people here really helpful. So after I familiarize myself with the exam format. I did the online scored test A today and here is what i got. could anyone look at my enabling scores and tell me what went wrong and what i should work on?
> 
> I use my computer's build-in mic so did it affect the voice recognition?
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 66
> Speaking 51
> Writing 66
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency	39
> Pronunciation	39
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Dis.	90


I believe , you need to work on your oral fluency and pronunciation. This effect your speaking.
This also had impact on reading as "read aloud" checks your reading skills here.

Spelling has impact on Writing and Listening. So its worth focusing on your spellings.


----------



## GoAussie2016

offto said:


> Hey GoAussie, wish you good luck for your results.. Could you share what kind of images/graphs you got for describe image and re-tell lecture? Were they too tough?


Graphs were a good mix of Pie-Charts; bar-graghs; I found 1 to be complicated, others were ok. Re-tell lecture were ok; not that tough. But then again, the results would speak more 😀😀


----------



## eminemkh

henryP said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> u misunderstood the passage, and your summary is not one-sentence summary.
> 
> U need to have conjunctions such as, "because", "although" or "and".
> 
> "American economy, which has a great influence globally, has been pressured to deflationary economy, is not only caused locally but by international economic issue."
> 
> should be
> "American economy, which has a great influence globally, has been pressured to deflationary economy, *and* is not only caused locally but by international economic issue."
> 
> Talking about the passage,
> 
> u need to know how to get topic sentence from each paragraph and combine them together, (normally it's the first sentence) then paraphrase them into one sentence, sometimes even change the sentence structure (if u are aiming for 79+).
> 
> The passage consists of two paragraphs,
> 
> the topic sentence for the first paragraph should be the one opening with "he was coming....",or there is no topic sentence in the first paragraph, actually, it talks about what happened in US: they are experiencing deflation.
> 
> The second paragraph talks about the impacts of deflation.
> 
> So the sentence need to be: deflation+ its impacts.
> 
> It's nothing to do with US, it's not important. Certainly, u can write like: during a deflationary economic spiral i*n United states*.....
> 
> Btw, FYI, without any preparation in writing, I got 85 in my first attempt.
> 
> Hope my explanation helps.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Henry


Hey Henry,

Thank you for the response and valuable input. I am glad somebody actually gives me a hand on this.

Regarding to the grammar of my sentence, I have just checked with grammarly and will get it fixed (because I see where you come from but not exactly what I go with).

On the content, I kind of get what you are trying to say but not entirely sure. What I understand is the actual topic is "The deflationary economy of the US". Therefore, I just have to work out a sentence around this. However, I still do not understand why the United State is still not in the game.

Again, thanks Henry and I guess we do have a common country of origin.


----------



## snhv

GoAussie2016 said:


> I gave my PTE yesterday in singapore. If experts can let me know how soon I'll receive the results? I was looking fwd to apply EOI before April rounds.


Hey, What was your essay topic?
thanks..


----------



## nchandi

bocko said:


> I don't know if this question is already asked but I've found opposing suggestions re number of words for summarizing written text. Some people saying to not go over 30
> (or close to) and some are saying the more the better. Any suggestions on that?


Hi, i was talking about summarize text of Listening. till now whatever tips i have found on internet, all are advising to write in one sentence. between 50-70 range. please share tips/experience.


----------



## GoAussie2016

snhv said:


> Hey, What was your essay topic? thanks..


Formal examinations are the only effective way to assess a student's performance.


----------



## GoAussie2016

Got my results. I was hoping to get above 79 in all.

L75, R83, S71, W84. 

Got results in 24hrs.


----------



## pio1410

great, good score, if you still need to appear for PTE to get above 79, i'm sure, you'll get it in the next attempt, 

if anyone needs essays, i had one very, very similar to one of these

www mediafire . com /?x7br2ov2fqul2sr


i found it somewhere on the Net



GoAussie2016 said:


> Got my results. I was hoping to get above 79 in all.
> 
> L75, R83, S71, W84.
> 
> Got results in 24hrs.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Anyone attempt pte academic test today 31/03/2016 in sydney and the status is showing results on hold?


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> Thank you Snh.
> 
> I would like to listen to you for describe image at least once. So that I can compare myself.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...g-australia/59522-pte-exam-labour_chart_1.jpg
> Would you mind uploading a sample for this image or any other image..???
> Or let me know if there is some other way around to listen to you.
> Thanks 😊


Hey, How did you with exam?
how was your speaking any tough graphs for exam? Can you please share you essay topic/s..

good luck with result.

thanks..


----------



## snhv

Rab nawaz said:


> Anyone attempt pte academic test today 31/03/2016 in sydney and the status is showing results on hold?


Hi Rab,

Can you please share your writing and reading experience..

Cheers..


----------



## VBA

snhv said:


> Hey, How did you with exam?
> how was your speaking any tough graphs for exam? Can you please share you essay topic/s..
> 
> good luck with result.
> 
> thanks..


Hi

My exam today was all good... Essay topic was foolish idea of getting married before completing study.... 
All the best for your exam


----------



## Rab nawaz

Writing topic formal written examination. Very simple and easy topic am expecting 80+

Reading straight outta mars in short hell tough. 

Am looking for 79 in each lets see cant say nothing due to Reading part.

Have u attempt as well and what is your's current status on Pearson website?


----------



## A-A

Hi,

Has any one used the scored PTE-A Practice tests? Are they worth spending money?


----------



## henryP

eminemkh said:


> Hey Henry,
> 
> Thank you for the response and valuable input. I am glad somebody actually gives me a hand on this.
> 
> Regarding to the grammar of my sentence, I have just checked with grammarly and will get it fixed (because I see where you come from but not exactly what I go with).
> 
> On the content, I kind of get what you are trying to say but not entirely sure. What I understand is the actual topic is "The deflationary economy of the US". Therefore, I just have to work out a sentence around this. However, I still do not understand why the United State is still not in the game.
> 
> Again, thanks Henry and I guess we do have a common country of origin.


Hi, Emin

The topic of the passage is not about "The deflationary economy of the US", the passage focus mostly on the outcomes of the deflation, and the law of demand, what will happen and how it affects customers' activities.

As I said earlier, u can write "The deflationary economy *of the US*", but u also need to write "the impacts of this deflationary economy *in the US*". Without US, u can still get high marks. Without mentioning impacts, u will definitely score below 79. 
The topic is "The deflationary economy of the US (paragraph 1)+ impacts (paragraph 2)"

US is not that important as u think, when comparing to the impacts of deflation, that's all i wanna say.

Actually, I will write summary like this:
During the deflationary period in the US, american customers.....


----------



## henryP

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any one used the scored PTE-A Practice tests? Are they worth spending money?


My last attempt in IELTS: L8 R8 S6.5 W6.5.

I bought both A and B. It helped a lot. I recommend u buy at least one of pratice tests. Reading and speaking are really tough. It's not possible for most of us to clear both of them in our first attempt.


----------



## myltran

nchandi said:


> Hi, i was talking about summarize text of Listening. till now whatever tips i have found on internet, all are advising to write in one sentence. between 50-70 range. please share tips/experience.



It is 50 - 70 words according to the Pearson Academic Book. It's called Summarize of Spoken text. You will receive less marks if you don't write more than 50 words or write more than 70 words.

More information, you can read Pearson PTE marking guide. It is very clear how they give marks. It will give you an idea what you need to do.


----------



## jimmyaus

Bit confused.... I am the primary applicant for 190 SS-Visa. My spouse (dependent applicant) is planning to appear for PTE-A by 15th April. 
1. What is the minimum score required for dependents. AND
2. Dependents English Proficiency needs to be submitted at what stage of immigration process (EOI or 190 Visa Application).


----------



## sk804

jimmyaus said:


> Bit confused.... I am the primary applicant for 190 SS-Visa. My spouse (dependent applicant) is planning to appear for PTE-A by 15th April.
> 1. What is the minimum score required for dependents. AND
> 2. Dependents English Proficiency needs to be submitted at what stage of immigration process (EOI or 190 Visa Application).


1- 58 in all
2- while uploading visa application documents. (If you are claiming 5 points for spouse )


----------



## eminemkh

Now here comes a topic that well-know among PTE takers:

Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?

It confuses me for months because on the question sentence, it is "the relation between native region and the influence of the person who was from that region". However, the first sentence is another way around.

PTE guide asks tester to "answer the question". Does that mean we do not have to comment on the first sentence? I found this is not clear and make non-coherent essays.. I could be just too weak in interpreting topics though...


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Hi All,

People who attend recent exams, Can you please put your essay topics and what summarize text and speech you got. Also some info about re-tel lecture which will be helpful for us to practice little more...


----------



## Shantha_asiri

GoAussie2016 said:


> Graphs were a good mix of Pie-Charts; bar-graghs; I found 1 to be complicated, others were ok. Re-tell lecture were ok; not that tough. But then again, the results would speak more 😀😀


What was the complected graph you got and why it's complected, is it because of the quality of the graph or the details ?


----------



## Shantha_asiri

GoAussie2016 said:


> Got my results. I was hoping to get above 79 in all.
> 
> L75, R83, S71, W84.
> 
> Got results in 24hrs.


Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!! 

Could you please give your enabling score as well...


----------



## ahmedsomir

*Essay Type?*

Hi there, 

Is it right that, PTE-A essay type in only argumentative only?

base on this 





I need your info cause am attend the exam in this last of month.

thanks


----------



## ZwIzH

Hi guys,
I did the score test A and got these results.
L 63
R 55
S 57
W 56

The enabling skills were.
Grammar 65,
Oral Fluency 41,
Pronunciation 45,
Spelling 42,
Vocabulary 74,
Written Discourse 45,

what is the possibility to score 65 in real test ? or they are the same difficulty?

Thanks


----------



## GoAussie2016

ZwIzH said:


> Hi guys, I did the score test A and got these results. L 63 R 55 S 57 W 56 The enabling skills were. Grammar 65, Oral Fluency 41, Pronunciation 45, Spelling 42, Vocabulary 74, Written Discourse 45, what is the possibility to score 65 in real test ? or they are the same difficulty? Thanks


My scores were along the same lines in practice test. I received 70 above in all. I think u'll be fine.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

As per page number 34 of PTE Score guide(http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf) the marking for the scheme for the section Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers of Listening skill is as below -

1 Each correct response 
- 1 Each incorrect response 
0 Minimum score

So if a test taker scores -4 for four incorrect options chosen, how much points they will score overall for the item.Will it be 0 or -4?


----------



## trinkasharma

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> As per page number 34 of PTE Score guide(http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf) the marking for the scheme for the section Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers of Listening skill is as below -
> 
> 1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score
> 
> So if a test taker scores -4 for four incorrect options chosen, how much points they will score overall for the item.Will it be 0 or -4?


Zero


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

trinkasharma said:


> Zero


Hey Thanks for the reply.Can you please share if there is any section in the test where there is probability of scoring negative?


----------



## trinkasharma

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hey Thanks for the reply.Can you please share if there is any section in the test where there is probability of scoring negative?


I think no. I have never seen a negative score.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

trinkasharma said:


> I think no. I have never seen a negative score.


So I guess my strategy should be to attempt all the questions irrespective of the fact I know the answer or not.


----------



## sainathpv

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Hi, 

Yes, they are accepting PTE-A scores and couple of weeks back i cleared PTE-A and submitted my EOI. 

Thanks,

Sai.

Tks,

Sai.


----------



## trinkasharma

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> So I guess my strategy should be to attempt all the questions irrespective of the fact I know the answer or not.


There are other better strategies.

Do not guess All.
Do not guess more than 3 in 5 options. 
Do not guess totally opposite options or options that cannot be true at the same time.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi,

I am trying to create an account for booking PTE academic test but I am getting an error which says - 

"We have found an account in our system that we believe belongs to you.If you know your username and password please sign in."

I also tried to retrieve username for below link but was unsuccessful.

https://www6.pearsonvue.com/testtaker/username/LookupUsername.htm?clientCode=PEARSONLANGUAGE

The error says "We are unable to determine your username based on the information that you provided. Please check the information that you entered or contact Customer Service for assistance."

Kindly help me create a new account or login to existing account if it exists.


----------



## funnybond4u

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to create an account for booking PTE academic test but I am getting an error which says -
> 
> "We have found an account in our system that we believe belongs to you.If you know your username and password please sign in."
> 
> I also tried to retrieve username for below link but was unsuccessful.
> 
> https://www6.pearsonvue.com/testtaker/username/LookupUsername.htm?clientCode=PEARSONLANGUAGE
> 
> The error says "We are unable to determine your username based on the information that you provided. Please check the information that you entered or contact Customer Service for assistance."
> 
> Kindly help me create a new account or login to existing account if it exists.


Contact their customer care number. They will resolve it.


----------



## Nicusha

maxngo said:


> Guy, i got my scores today.
> 
> Overall score* 82*
> 
> *L76, R81, S89, W79*
> 
> Enabling scores:
> 
> Grammar *86*
> Fluency *90*
> Pronunciation *90*
> Spelling *90*
> Vocabulary *33 *
> Written discourse* 90*
> 
> *I MISSED IT THIS TIME*
> 
> I was quite surprised to see my Speaking score as 89. The fact is i couldnt answer all questions in Speaking section and completely missed the whole last 10 Short answer questions. (I attempted up to question 31 out of 41).
> 
> I assume that event had some correlation with my listening score.
> But anyway, I am happy  The test reflects truly where i am at.
> 
> Had the test given me all above 82 for each communicative skill for example, It would have solved the puzzle for me, yet it would have failed to assess my english properly , as well as given me a second chance to retake the test.
> 
> I know i am still having limitations in terms of my Writing and Listening skills.
> 
> So, overall im happy  It was a good experience, and as i always think, every event in this life gives us a valuable experience, regardless of its nature being good or bad.





Well done!


Maxno, could you please give an advice how to approach Re-tell Lecture, Summarize Spoken and written text.

Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

Guys, please help me with these questions MCSA. thank you.



If our language acts as a pair of glasses with tinted lenses, can we go one step farther? Are these lenses actually distorting? Does our language predispose us to a particular line of thinking and warp our view of reality? Do the differences that exist between languages in their grammatical structure or in their vocabulary actually control our patterns of thought? As some linguists have asked: How different would Aristotle's logic have been if he had spoken Mandarin or Hopi?


Read the text and answer the multipli-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct


What is the main issue which is concerning the writer?


the reasons behind Aristotle's philosophy 


the way in which writers distort reality



the causes of differences between languages



the extent to which languag influances thought




It would come as a surprise to many that the concept of fear of crime is a recent invention. However, prior to 1960s term was never used, and certainly not in the sense we use it today This may not on face of it seem very significant; terms, ideas and language continually change. However, fear of crime is more than simply a term to describe a physical or psychological reaction to threat or perceived threat of victimisation. Rather, it is now seen as a quantifiable, measurable, social scientific object, a policy target and a political issue .
Read the text and answer the multipli-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct




This information suggests that the key way in which the concept of fear of crime has changed 




it is now regarded as measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.

before the 1960s it was linked to victimisation without being linked to more commonly held views about violence.

before the 1960s it referred to personal issues whereas nowit refers to abstract Issues.

it was previously conceived in physicat terms, whereas it is now seen in psychological terms.


----------



## trinkasharma

Nicusha said:


> Guys, please help me with these questions MCSA. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> If our language acts as a pair of glasses with tinted lenses, can we go one step farther? Are these lenses actually distorting? Does our language predispose us to a particular line of thinking and warp our view of reality? Do the differences that exist between languages in their grammatical structure or in their vocabulary actually control our patterns of thought? As some linguists have asked: How different would Aristotle's logic have been if he had spoken Mandarin or Hopi?
> 
> 
> Read the text and answer the multipli-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct
> 
> 
> What is the main issue which is concerning the writer?
> 
> 
> the reasons behind Aristotle's philosophy
> 
> 
> the way in which writers distort reality
> 
> 
> 
> the causes of differences between languages
> 
> 
> 
> the extent to which languag influances thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would come as a surprise to many that the concept of fear of crime is a recent invention. However, prior to 1960s term was never used, and certainly not in the sense we use it today This may not on face of it seem very significant; terms, ideas and language continually change. However, fear of crime is more than simply a term to describe a physical or psychological reaction to threat or perceived threat of victimisation. Rather, it is now seen as a quantifiable, measurable, social scientific object, a policy target and a political issue .
> Read the text and answer the multipli-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This information suggests that the key way in which the concept of fear of crime has changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is now regarded as measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.
> 
> before the 1960s it was linked to victimisation without being linked to more commonly held views about violence.
> 
> before the 1960s it referred to personal issues whereas nowit refers to abstract Issues.
> 
> it was previously conceived in physicat terms, whereas it is now seen in psychological terms.



the extent to which languag influances thought 

and 
it is now regarded as measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies.


----------



## myltran

Nicusha said:


> Guys, please help me with these questions MCSA. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> If our language acts as a pair of glasses with tinted lenses, can we go one step farther? Are these lenses actually distorting? Does our language predispose us to a particular line of thinking and warp our view of reality? Do the differences that exist between languages in their grammatical structure or in their vocabulary actually control our patterns of thought? As some linguists have asked: How different would Aristotle's logic have been if he had spoken Mandarin or Hopi?




Read the text and answer the multipli-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct


What is the main issue which is concerning the writer?


the reasons behind Aristotle's philosophy -* Wrong; the article is about language and doesn't mention about his philosophy. The last sentence is about his thought if he spoke a different language than Greek. *


the way in which writers distort reality - *wrong; the passage is not about the writer's opinion or statement. The writer questions are more of the rthetorical at the beginning of the passage.*



the causes of differences between languages - *wrong; no comparison to other langauges given, no cause is given either. *



the extent to which language influences thought - r*ight, it reflects the last sentence the passage. So we need to think that Would Aristotle's logic: thinking, reasoning, different if he spoke another language? Does the language influence our thinking?*




It would come as a surprise to many that the concept of fear of crime is a recent invention. However, prior to 1960s term was never used, and certainly not in the sense we use it today This may not on face of it seem very significant; terms, ideas and language continually change. However, fear of crime is more than simply a term to describe a physical or psychological reaction to threat or perceived threat of victimisation. Rather, it is now seen as a quantifiable, measurable, social scientific object, a policy target and a political issue .
Read the text and answer the multipli-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct




This information suggests that the key way in which the concept of fear of crime has changed - *wrong, it is a recent invention, and it doesn't mention anywhere that the Concept has changed. *


it is now regarded as measurable phenomenon, which can be addressed through government policies. -* right. look at the last sentence " quantifiable, measurable, social scientific object, a policy target and a political issue." So we should consider who constitutes government policy and why ? The answers is politicians and it is an issue that they need to address publicl*y 

before the 1960s it was linked to victimisation without being linked to more commonly held views about violence. - *wrong, before 1960s it was never used according to the passage.*

before the 1960s it referred to personal issues whereas now it refers to abstract Issues. - wrong now it is measurable, also from the text ", fear of crime is *more than simply a term **to describe a physical or psychological reaction to threat or perceived threat of victimisation"*

it was previously conceived in physicat terms, whereas it is now seen in psychological terms. *- wrong, it doesn't mention in the passage that it is previously conceived as physical terms and now psychological terms.*


I do hope that would help you a bit. When doing these kinds of questions, my personal strategy is to cancel out the incorrect ones if I cannot find the correct option straight away, and thereafter compare the right option with the text to see whether it is reflected from the text.


----------



## sambat

Hi
I received result notification however when i am trying to view my result on pte website it gives error
A program error-occurred
Has any body face gbis issue before
Pte will open on monday so till then i will have to wait but surprisingly they have sent me result even on sunday


----------



## blair1105

*program erro*

I have the same status as you are, I took the exam on 31 Thu, firstly it is on hold, I received an email to check my pte score at 3pm, till now it shows program error


----------



## Rab nawaz

blair1105 said:


> I have the same status as you are, I took the exam on 31 Thu, firstly it is on hold, I received an email to check my pte score at 3pm, till now it shows program error


I had attempt on 31st as well at Pte professional center and mine is showing results on hold. 

How about yours status? I mean did u got the hold thing straight after finishing exams and where did u attempt?


----------



## blair1105

Rab nawaz said:


> I had attempt on 31st as well at Pte professional center and mine is showing results on hold.
> 
> How about yours status? I mean did u got the hold thing straight after finishing exams and where did u attempt?


I took the exam at PLT at 12.30. It showed on hold until this morning, I got up and checked, it showed score reportable, then I clicked view score, it said : your score is not available now, please check it again after you received a notification email, then I received score available email at 3.30pm this afternoon, but it showed program error until now, so that is all about my status, hopefully there will be good result.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Was there any error while sitting in exam like software failure or computer reboot??

If your's stauts isnt on hold u ill get it in next some hours, pte website is always down for a short time.


----------



## blair1105

Yeah, it seems everbody now has the same problem with program error, what about your status now? still on hold? I have received the score available email, once the website is fixed, I can view my score then.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Mine is still on hold and i havnt got any email from pearson.
Usually the results goes on hold when there is an error while doing exam like sysem
Failure, computer reboot etc, am not asking about website failure am asking any failure in actual exam??


----------



## Sansu83

I had similar issue with my results put on hold for five days, there weren't any issues while taking test and there was no clarification to results out on hold.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambat

But they have sent notification of result that it is avaialable so it might be problem witj website 
They are off till tomorrow otherwise we could have called them


----------



## Rab nawaz

Same is mine, there wasnt any error or anything unusuall during exam but still my status is on hold straight after exam. Am bit worried whats going on ....


----------



## sambat

Did any body called pte and inquired about it


----------



## Xaha2425

Strange things happen. I used to have my PTE exam results ready in 24hours for the first 2 attempts.
But last attempt on 1st April just failed to be ready..
It's in "taken - Scores not reportable status".
Actually, one person who also took the same exam, has already received his results. 
I don't know why it is so..


----------



## sambat

Xaha2425 said:


> Strange things happen. I used to have my PTE exam results ready in 24hours for the first 2 attempts.
> But last attempt on 1st April just failed to be ready..
> It's in "taken - Scores not reportable status".
> Actually, one person who also took the same exam, has already received his results.
> I don't know why it is so..


My status says score reportable but still i am getting error


----------



## mike445566

Hi Friends

I found this list of PTE essays on Google. Is it correct? where can I find sample answers of these essays? 

1. Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products?" Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.
2. Many people think regions affect successful persons. What is your opinion about native regions and accomplished person influence on the regions they belong to
3. The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the governments, organisation or each individuals?
4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
5. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
6. Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not? (Agree/Disagree)
7. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
8. In education system, assessment through written formal examinations is valid or not.
9. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
10. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
11. ANY NEW TECHNOLOGICAL DEVELOPMENT IN THE RECENT YEARS IS A BOON OR CURSE FOR THE SOCIETY IN GENERAL
12. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
13. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples....
14. Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.
15. What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why.
16. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and whether u support them or not
17. Do you think that place where the person grew has an influence on his accomplishments? Explain with example.
18. Climate change and about the roles that Government, Corporates and Individuals can play to improve it.
19. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
20. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
21. Some people believe laws change human behaviour. Do you agree with it?
22. Illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to read, but people who does not know how to learn
23. Positive and negative effects of the information revolution through mass media.
24. Pros and cons of adventures sports.
25. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
26. talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
27. dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and weather u support them or not
28. It is argued that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
29. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies is good or bad
30. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
31. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
32. Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
33. Information revolution has changed the ways of mass communication and had some negative and positive effects on individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agree or disagree ?
34. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Do u agree or disagree? Give examples from your experience.
35. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
36. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
37. Education is the biggest barrier in my learning - Einstein. What do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying that.
38. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication.
39. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs. current crucial problems faced by human?
40. Do you think English will remain to be a global language despite globalisation?
41. Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors. Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
42. Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples and discussion point.
43. You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?
44. People pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if not, why?
45. .'In future illiterate will not be those who cannot read, but those who do not learn' - By some writer. Discuss what do you understand by this statement and state your reason.

can you please send me sample answers,,,,,,,,,,,,,

thanks


----------



## Suby10

mike445566 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I found this list of PTE essays on Google. Is it correct? where can I find sample answers of these essays?
> 
> 1. Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products?" Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.
> 2. Many people think regions affect successful persons. What is your opinion about native regions and accomplished person influence on the regions they belong to
> 3. The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the governments, organisation or each individuals?
> 4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
> 5. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 6. Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not? (Agree/Disagree)
> 7. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 8. In education system, assessment through written formal examinations is valid or not.
> 9. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
> 10. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
> 11. ANY NEW TECHNOLOGICAL DEVELOPMENT IN THE RECENT YEARS IS A BOON OR CURSE FOR THE SOCIETY IN GENERAL
> 12. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 13. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples....
> 14. Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.
> 15. What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why.
> 16. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and whether u support them or not
> 17. Do you think that place where the person grew has an influence on his accomplishments? Explain with example.
> 18. Climate change and about the roles that Government, Corporates and Individuals can play to improve it.
> 19. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
> 20. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 21. Some people believe laws change human behaviour. Do you agree with it?
> 22. Illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to read, but people who does not know how to learn
> 23. Positive and negative effects of the information revolution through mass media.
> 24. Pros and cons of adventures sports.
> 25. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
> 26. talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
> 27. dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and weather u support them or not
> 28. It is argued that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 29. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies is good or bad
> 30. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
> 31. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
> 32. Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
> 33. Information revolution has changed the ways of mass communication and had some negative and positive effects on individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agree or disagree ?
> 34. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Do u agree or disagree? Give examples from your experience.
> 35. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
> 36. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
> 37. Education is the biggest barrier in my learning - Einstein. What do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying that.
> 38. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication.
> 39. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs. current crucial problems faced by human?
> 40. Do you think English will remain to be a global language despite globalisation?
> 41. Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors. Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
> 42. Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples and discussion point.
> 43. You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?
> 44. People pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if not, why?
> 45. .'In future illiterate will not be those who cannot read, but those who do not learn' - By some writer. Discuss what do you understand by this statement and state your reason.
> 
> can you please send me sample answers,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> thanks


Hi Mike, 

Hope this helps. PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution. 

Thanks. 

Suby


----------



## Riyapreety

*Pte keys*

Hello guys,recently I have joined this forum ,soon I am appearing for PTE test,I bought 
Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM ,I don't have keys...Kindly help me out where I can find the keys?ibcz if I order online I will get after 20 or 25 days...I can't wait for this,after 4 days I have exam,if some one have kindly share the link ...
I will b very great full.
Thx


----------



## Shantha_asiri

I can see lot of people have taken exam last few days, could you please give us some info.
What essay ?
Was there 2 essays or one ?
What was your read aloud ?
What was the summary para ?
What was listening summary ?
What type of MCQ ?
What type of describe images ?
Anything else that would help practicing ..

Thanks.


----------



## tchinyi

1 essay for me, exam taken on 02-apr in Malaysia.

topic is about describe a global problem. I talked about global warming
.


----------



## bocko

*essay topics*

Did anyone ever got any of these topics for essay:

1) Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this?

2) Tobacco, mainly in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world. Over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco every day. The long term health costs are high- for the smokers themselves, and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity. Do Governments have a legitimate role to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decisions to smoke, or are such decisions up to an individual?

3) The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s. Are zoos helping or hurting our animals? Should zoos be banned? Do you agree or disagree?

4) Since last half century Veganism and animal rights is making headlines. With the advancement of technology many shocking videos have been coming out on animal cruelty and many are becoming aware of animal rights. In this essay we will advocate for banning of zoos as there are alternate ways to see the animals.

They sound very IELTS-like


----------



## bocko

bocko said:


> Did anyone ever got any of these topics for essay:
> 
> 1) Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this?
> 
> 2) Tobacco, mainly in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world. Over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco every day. The long term health costs are high- for the smokers themselves, and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity. Do Governments have a legitimate role to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decisions to smoke, or are such decisions up to an individual?
> 
> 3) The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s. Are zoos helping or hurting our animals? Should zoos be banned? Do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 4) Since last half century Veganism and animal rights is making headlines. With the advancement of technology many shocking videos have been coming out on animal cruelty and many are becoming aware of animal rights. In this essay we will advocate for banning of zoos as there are alternate ways to see the animals.
> 
> They sound very IELTS-like


Please no "second-hand" experience i.e. friend of my friend heard from his cousin ...


----------



## tchinyi

PTE portal says score reportable but when i click on the "view score", system says "wait for EMAIL"


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> PTE portal says score reportable but when i click on the "view score", system says "wait for EMAIL"


Did u attempt on 31st narch 2016 ? Most of the canidates are suffering from same problem.


----------



## tchinyi

Rab nawaz said:


> Did u attempt on 31st narch 2016 ? Most of the canidates are suffering from same problem.


I took the exam on 02-April


----------



## Xaha2425

Lucky you are. My scores from 1st April are still not reportable..


----------



## jveer

I have taken Pte twice at Target consultancy chandigarh. Anyone who has taken test at Sophia Patiala or Touchstone Jalandhar. My experience with target was good ( because I scored desired marks ). But I think it was fully packed but still anyhow I got 76 overall. Now I want to take the test again to score more than 79 in each. Any suggestion?


----------



## Xaha2425

I had two essays. Their themes were:

1) In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important of them? Why? 
2) These days a single person is connected with the entire world 24/7 with emails, mobile phones and social media networks. What are the pros and cons of such connection?


----------



## tchinyi

Xaha2425 said:


> Lucky you are. My scores from 1st April are still not reportable..


First I see this , then I try to click view score report :










error message :


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Jveer,

I took my first PTE at Kangaroo Studies in Chandigarh and walking out of the exam I knew I had horrible experience (exam environment was bad...I think Kangaroo is not even the test site anymore )...I gave another exam at Sophia in Patiala a week later and scored my desired score (50+ in each. That was enough for me to lodge the Skilled Visa.

I am living in Queensland on 489 visa at the moment and I am still after elusive 65+ score for my RN registration. Yes, changing Test center made difference to me. Good Luck!!!


----------



## YuviSingh

You will receive an email once your scores are available.
This pop will keep on coming untill then.
Usually scores are published after 1:00 PM IST


----------



## YuviSingh

Achieved score of perfect 90
LRSW - 90/90/90/90


----------



## YuviSingh

Achieved score of perfect 90
LRSW - 90/90/90/90


----------



## Rab nawaz

ShammiSyan said:


> Achieved score of perfect 90
> LRSW - 90/90/90/90


Congrts, when did u attempt the exam and what was the center. Did u experience results on hold for some days or anything like that? I had attempt on 31st march, mine is consistent showing results on hold.

Pte professional center Sydney 12:30 PM


----------



## YuviSingh

Rab nawaz said:


> Congrts, when did u attempt the exam and what was the center. Did u experience results on hold for some days or anything like that? I had attempt on 31st march, mine is consistent showing results on hold.
> 
> Pte professional center Sydney 12:30 PM



Thanks Mate

I attempted exam in India on 1st of April at The Chopras, Bangalore
I was seeing Delivery successful, on hold for few hours.
Then it will change to taken- scores reportable but you can't see the scores untill you receive an official mail from pearson.


----------



## tchinyi

ShammiSyan said:


> Achieved score of perfect 90
> LRSW - 90/90/90/90


awesome ! i want 65+ enough


----------



## dapang0112

ShammiSyan said:


> Achieved score of perfect 90
> 
> LRSW - 90/90/90/90




Good! How did you prepare for the test?


----------



## tchinyi

when i finish the exam, the administrator did NOT ask me to sign anything, and yet he tells me "okay bye !!"

i heard others did signed on something then only go home...


----------



## YuviSingh

dapang0112 said:


> Good! How did you prepare for the test?


Thanks!!

I prepared using Official PTE Guide.
PTE Practice Plus Tests
PTE Macmillan Test Builder
and Mock Tests A and B


----------



## YuviSingh

tchinyi said:


> when i finish the exam, the administrator did NOT ask me to sign anything, and yet he tells me "okay bye !!"
> 
> i heard others did signed on something then only go home...


I don't think signing should be a problem that is just to put your out time on a sheet of paper


----------



## tchinyi

ShammiSyan said:


> I don't think signing should be a problem that is just to put your out time on a sheet of paper


but someone that took the exam with me already received his result


----------



## YuviSingh

tchinyi said:


> but someone that took the exam with me already received his result


I can understand your situation but only thing we can do at the moment is WAIT.
Because you can only view your score once you receive an official mail.
But even if after receiving an official mail, you can't view scores then it is a problem.

Untill then relax and keep waiting


----------



## sourabhmatta

I got my PTE result

L- 66
W-67
R-60
S- 73

Can anyone please let me know some reading tips and strategies.


----------



## tchinyi

sourabhmatta said:


> I got my PTE result
> 
> L- 66
> W-67
> R-60
> S- 73
> 
> Can anyone please let me know some reading tips and strategies.


i am also bit worried for the reading because i missed the last 2 questions, insufficient time to answer. it's fill in the blanks with the drop down list (multiple choice)


----------



## Xaha2425

No official mail, no changes in "taken - Scores not reportable".
Cmon, machine, process my scores :'(


----------



## sourabhmatta

Asking for Reading tips, can anyone please give.





tchinyi said:


> i am also bit worried for the reading because i missed the last 2 questions, insufficient time to answer. it's fill in the blanks with the drop down list (multiple choice)


----------



## aburaheel

tchinyi said:


> when i finish the exam, the administrator did NOT ask me to sign anything, and yet he tells me "okay bye !!"
> 
> i heard others did signed on something then only go home...



When I finished my exam, the administrator gave me one confirmation letter about attending the exam.


----------



## tchinyi

Xaha2425 said:


> No official mail, no changes in "taken - Scores not reportable".
> Cmon, machine, process my scores :'(


Mine was "taken - Scores reportable" but yet nothing.... no Email ...


----------



## Rab nawaz

You will get the results soon usually when the status is showing not reportable, the results are on the way in next 12 hours, but if u got results on hold it means unlimited wait wait and wait.


----------



## trsaif

ShammiSyan said:


> Achieved score of perfect 90
> LRSW - 90/90/90/90


Can you give some tips about the speaking test (specially OF and pronunciation)


----------



## bob_1982

jveer said:


> I have taken Pte twice at Target consultancy chandigarh. Anyone who has taken test at Sophia Patiala or Touchstone Jalandhar. My experience with target was good ( because I scored desired marks ). But I think it was fully packed but still anyhow I got 76 overall. Now I want to take the test again to score more than 79 in each. Any suggestion?


Sophia Patiala i think not much good. open space for all participant. sound from others interfering much more .

i am thinking to Kangaroo as target seats are book till 21st April.
anyone can put light how is Kangaroo ? Do they have separate cabins etc?


----------



## YuviSingh

sourabhmatta said:


> I got my PTE result
> 
> L- 66
> W-67
> R-60
> S- 73
> 
> Can anyone please let me know some reading tips and strategies.


For Reading,

It's all about Understanding the Text, time management, collocations.

1.) For MCMA and MCSA, always read just the question first and proceed to the passage. Read quickly and try to grasp the main message.
For MCMA, mostly there will 2 correct answers. Rarely 3 or 4.
So avoid going for uncertain answer as it will result in negative marking.

Follow Rejection technique here,

Out of options 1, 2, 3 and 4. Find the incorrect options and remove them out of picture.

Now if left between two sentences and you have a doubt, read the options
compare with the passage and see which options fits the best.

Same applies to MCSA.

2.) For Reorder paragraphs, 
Look for the standout or starting sentence.
Try to create pair of sentences, with previous or next sentence having some context in it.

Practice and practice more 

Spend highest time on this one, get it right.

3.) Fill in the blanks

Collocations - look for what is the usual way these words fit in everyday english.
If you good level or English or if reading is your strong point then your first instinct 
will mostly be correct.

Look for prepositions in the sentence and check if the word fits along with it.
For Ex : its associate with 
relate to
but if don't have knowledge about prepositions then we will mark relate with
which to sounds correct to our ears.

Check for the previous and next sentence because at times there might be contrast needed then the previous message.

When finished, read each sentence with blank and see if its correct.

Time Management - On average 2 mins per questions
2*16 = 32 mins

Don't waste time, go with your instincts and move ahead.


----------



## jveer

SnakeCharmer said:


> Jveer,
> 
> I took my first PTE at Kangaroo Studies in Chandigarh and walking out of the exam I knew I had horrible experience (exam environment was bad...I think Kangaroo is not even the test site anymore )...I gave another exam at Sophia in Patiala a week later and scored my desired score (50+ in each. That was enough for me to lodge the Skilled Visa.
> 
> I am living in Queensland on 489 visa at the moment and I am still after elusive 65+ score for my RN registration. Yes, changing Test center made difference to me. Good Luck!!!


Thanks SnakeCharmer for your reply. I have heard of Sophia, how is it good than Kangaroo Studies , like in terms of space or good seating facility or less noise ? Any explanations . Moreover , what are you doing here in Queensland ? Are you also thinking of taking the test ?


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks ShammiSyan



ShammiSyan said:


> For Reading,
> 
> It's all about Understanding the Text, time management, collocations.
> 
> 1.) For MCMA and MCSA, always read just the question first and proceed to the passage. Read quickly and try to grasp the main message.
> For MCMA, mostly there will 2 correct answers. Rarely 3 or 4.
> So avoid going for uncertain answer as it will result in negative marking.
> 
> Follow Rejection technique here,
> 
> Out of options 1, 2, 3 and 4. Find the incorrect options and remove them out of picture.
> 
> Now if left between two sentences and you have a doubt, read the options
> compare with the passage and see which options fits the best.
> 
> Same applies to MCSA.
> 
> 2.) For Reorder paragraphs,
> Look for the standout or starting sentence.
> Try to create pair of sentences, with previous or next sentence having some context in it.
> 
> Practice and practice more
> 
> Spend highest time on this one, get it right.
> 
> 3.) Fill in the blanks
> 
> Collocations - look for what is the usual way these words fit in everyday english.
> If you good level or English or if reading is your strong point then your first instinct
> will mostly be correct.
> 
> Look for prepositions in the sentence and check if the word fits along with it.
> For Ex : its associate with
> relate to
> but if don't have knowledge about prepositions then we will mark relate with
> which to sounds correct to our ears.
> 
> Check for the previous and next sentence because at times there might be contrast needed then the previous message.
> 
> When finished, read each sentence with blank and see if its correct.
> 
> Time Management - On average 2 mins per questions
> 2*16 = 32 mins
> 
> Don't waste time, go with your instincts and move ahead.


----------



## YuviSingh

sourabhmatta said:


> Thanks ShammiSyan


No Problem.

Most Welcome


----------



## YuviSingh

trsaif said:


> Can you give some tips about the speaking test (specially OF and pronunciation)


Speaking is about Fluency.

1.) Practice Speaking at home reading newspaper, paragraphs or just randomly at some topic fluently and with understandable pronunciation for 30 seconds using a timer.

2.) Avoid copying accents.

3.) Don't rush too fast and don't be too slow, speak at a natural rhythm.

4.) Brief pauses at commas and fullstops.


----------



## Xaha2425

Rab nawaz said:


> You will get the results soon usually when the status is showing not reportable, the results are on the way in next 12 hours, but if u got results on hold it means unlimited wait wait and wait.


Don't really think so..
That status has been still since 2nd April


----------



## trsaif

ShammiSyan said:


> Speaking is about Fluency.
> 
> 1.) Practice Speaking at home reading newspaper, paragraphs or just randomly at some topic fluently and with understandable pronunciation for 30 seconds using a timer.
> 
> 2.) Avoid copying accents.
> 
> 3.) Don't rush too fast and don't be too slow, speak at a natural rhythm.
> 
> 4.) Brief pauses at commas and fullstops.


Thanks ShammiSyan.


----------



## YuviSingh

trsaif said:


> Thanks ShammiSyan.


Welcome,

Try using hand gestures and open your mouth as much possible. It will help you achieve fluency


----------



## mike445566

Suby10 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Hope this helps. PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Suby


THANKS Suby


----------



## krish19

*Writing Tips*



ShammiSyan said:


> Achieved score of perfect 90
> LRSW - 90/90/90/90


Congratulations ShammiSyan!!

Could you please provide some writing tips like what patterns u have followed and materials checked.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi ShammiSyan

Can you please let me know some writing tips as my scores are on border line.




ShammiSyan said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Most Welcome


----------



## bocko

ShammiSyan said:


> Achieved score of perfect 90
> LRSW - 90/90/90/90


Congrats! Can you please share a tip re summarising written text. I'm trying to figure out is it better to make a shorter summary (around 30 words, suggested by mcmillan) or a longer one (around 50 or more).


----------



## YuviSingh

Speaking Section
============

1.) Read Aloud

6-7 paragraphs can vary.

Practice completing in 20-25 seconds using a timer. During practice pay attention on fluency and pronunciation. 
Avoid non-rhythmic pauses, keep speaking continuously in a rhythm along with the use of intonations if possible. Like stressing important words.

2.) Repeat Sentence

Focus is the key here.

Listen carefully to each word spoken by the speaker.
Pay attention to use 's or accents.

Before final recording, you will get 3 seconds,
Try speaking the sentence in your mind as it won't be a long one.

Try speaking in a flow as spoken by the speaker. Just the flow, no need to copy accents.

3.) Describe Image

Create the first sentence that what this image describes about.
Followed by highest or lowest values 
Or if there is certain kind of flow like gradual increase or decrease.
Try concluding if possible.

Speak continuously for 28-32 seconds or whatever time possible. 
No abrupt pauses or ERR, UMM sounds.

I won't suggest you to go much off content. As you can easily speak for 30 secs by 
carefully observing the image. Content doesn't matter much here but still it is easier to speak if one is speaking something from image.
Only if you feel at time that you are about to stop and still a lot of time left to speak then you can speak just anything fluently.

This is not a DI from CAT exam, so it is not that difficult.

But still try creating a plan at home with what steps you will follow while speaking and practice speaking fluently and clearly for 30 secs.

Use hand gestures and open mouth as wide as possible, it helps.

4.) Re-Tell lecture

Note down the important points.
Create sentences from those points.
Again, be fluent and clear.
For ex : The speaker in this lecture was telling "Noted Point". He further added that "Noted Point".

Speak continuously for 28-32 secs or whatever time possible.

5.) Answer Short Questions

Keep speaking if you think you have a better answer, computer will select your better answer.

Surprisingly, i got a lot of images in my 2nd attempt. 
Be Attentive and focused.

Think as if you talking to a person.


----------



## SnakeCharmer

Kangaroo's problem is congested spacing + they enforce you to speak at low pitch...they literally threaten you with "consequences" if you violate by speaking loud.

Sophia is open spacing and they don't bother you how loud you speak...they don't interfere at all.

Yes my end goal is work as RN (I will not stop until I clear it all up...its my profession and no English exam should keep me away from practicing it) so the battle with PTE continues.


----------



## bob_1982

SnakeCharmer said:


> Kangaroo's problem is congested spacing + they enforce you to speak at low pitch...they literally threaten you with "consequences" if you violate by speaking loud.
> 
> Sophia is open spacing and they don't bother you how loud you speak...they don't interfere at all.
> 
> Yes my end goal is work as RN (I will not stop until I clear it all up...its my profession and no English exam should keep me away from practicing it) so the battle with PTE continues.


anyone put light on Targent PTE Centre?


----------



## sambat

I received my result today and i scored 61 in speaking
Oral fluency :59
Pronunciation : 56
Spelling :19

I did not perform well in repeat sentence as I missed few words from at least 4 sentences however I cannot understand my spelling score. I did good in writing and reviewed my essay for possible mistakes but still my score is 19

I will try to practice for next two weeks before I take an other exam


----------



## tchinyi

sambat said:


> I received my result today and i scored 61 in speaking
> Oral fluency :59
> Pronunciation : 56
> Spelling :19
> 
> I did not perform well in repeat sentence as I missed few words from at least 4 sentences however I cannot understand my spelling score. I did good in writing and reviewed my essay for possible mistakes but still my score is 19
> 
> I will try to practice for next two weeks before I take an other exam


when you took the test ?
I took it on 02-apr, PTE portal shows "score reportable" but no email from PTE yet so unable to view


----------



## tchinyi

i received a unknown phone call from +852 5432 1981
is it from PTE ? I found that PTE support phone call also starts with +852


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> when you took the test ?
> I took it on 02-apr, PTE portal shows "score reportable" but no email from PTE yet so unable to view


I took exam on 31/03/2016 and my status is continusely showing "Results on hold" there wasnt any software failure or irreugalrity during exam. Customers service guys have no idea as they are supposed to send u an autogenerated Email and thats it. Today is the 6th day and i have no idea how long it will take me to get the results.


----------



## tchinyi

Rab nawaz said:


> I took exam on 31/03/2016 and my status is continusely showing "Results on hold" there wasnt any software failure or irreugalrity during exam. Customers service guys have no idea as they are supposed to send u an autogenerated Email and thats it. Today is the 6th day and i have no idea how long it will take me to get the results.


my status was "score reportable" but yet unable to view...
I did not receive any auto-generated email


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> my status was "score reportable" but yet unable to view...
> I did not receive any auto-generated email



I mean if u call customer service regarding the delay, they have no idea but they will send u an autogenerated email regarding certain terms and conditions of PTE. By word 5 working days means excluding saturday and sunday, so it will take 8 days to get the results.


----------



## tchinyi

Rab nawaz said:


> I mean if u call customer service regarding the delay, they have no idea but they will send u an autogenerated email regarding certain terms and conditions of PTE. By word 5 working days means excluding saturday and sunday, so it will take 8 days to get the results.


then why status changed from "not reportable" to "score reportable" ?
reportable means ready to view.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> then why status changed from "not reportable" to "score reportable" ?
> reportable means ready to view.... :fingerscrossed:


I have no idea about it and that is why PTE is very very unpredictable you cant say nothing about their marking criteria and how they score.


----------



## trinkasharma

tchinyi said:


> then why status changed from "not reportable" to "score reportable" ?
> reportable means ready to view.... :fingerscrossed:


You still need to wait until you get the mail.

Reportable to? University?

They should show only "processing" until the candidate can see the scores. A candidate should be the first person to see his scores. Hope PTE-A fixes this.


----------



## tchinyi

trinkasharma said:


> You still need to wait until you get the mail.
> 
> Reportable to? University?
> 
> They should show only "processing" until the candidate can see the scores. A candidate should be the first person to see his scores. Hope PTE-A fixes this.


The status changed from "taken-not reportable" to "taken-reportable" that makes me think that it is ready to view...

best part is, someone that took the test together with me already had his result !


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> The status changed from "taken-not reportable" to "taken-reportable" that makes me think that it is ready to view...
> 
> best part is, someone that took the test together with me already had his result !


Customer service, emails, and live chat are totally useless and they dont know anything about the system but to repeat stories like a parrot. With every passing day PTE is proving himself as a co-sister of IELTS.


----------



## sambat

I tool test on 2nd april . Initially i was not able to view score then i held live chat and he told me to wait for 24 hours 
I checked my result aftet 5 mints and i was able to download pdf result however it was not favourable for me


----------



## snhv

VBA said:


> Hi
> 
> My exam today was all good... Essay topic was foolish idea of getting married before completing study....
> All the best for your exam


How did you go with your result? Any luck?


----------



## tchinyi

sambat said:


> I tool test on 2nd april . Initially i was not able to view score then i held live chat and he told me to wait for 24 hours
> I checked my result aftet 5 mints and i was able to download pdf result however it was not favourable for me


any link for the live chat ? i want to try too


----------



## Xaha2425

*tchinyi*

I'm exactly in the same situation.
Done my exam at 1st April, someone who took it the same day has his results ready the next day, but mine only yesterday moved from "taken - Scores not reportable" to "taken - Scores reportable" without any confirmation letters at all.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Xaha2425 said:


> *tchinyi*
> 
> I'm exactly in the same situation.
> Done my exam at 1st April, someone who took it the same day has his results ready the next day, but mine only yesterday moved from "taken - Scores not reportable" to "taken - Scores reportable" without any confirmation letters at all.


Have u ever been experienced "Results on hold" during these days because i took on 31-03-2016 an mine is consistent showing " Results on hold"


----------



## Xaha2425

Lol, it was really funny chatting the support ))
(names changed)



> Please wait for a site operator to respond.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Pearson VUE Live Chat. My name is Mr. Support. How may I assist you today?
> Mr. Support: Hi Mr. X,
> Mr. Support: How may I assist you today?
> Mr. X: Hello Mr. Support. I'm facing delay problems with my latest appointment XXXXXXX
> Mr. X: I used to have my results ready within 24hours, but that test is delayed
> Mr. X: It has just changed status from taken-scores not repotable to taken-scores reportable only yesterday
> Mr. X: And it is 5th April now..
> Mr. Support: Certainly, I'll check this information for you. Please give me a minute or two while I access the information.
> Mr. X: Thank you
> Mr. Support: Official Score reports are made available on-line via Pearson VUE website by logging in your account. We do not send out printed copies of score reports. Your score reports made available approximately within 5 business days after the test via an email with the subject line: SCORE REPORT AVAILABLE. The email will contain detailed instructions on how to access the score report.
> Mr. X: Aw yeah, that answer.. Is there any posibilities to speed up this process?
> Mr. Support: I have checked your details and found that your score report is updated to PTE HUB. As today is 3rd business day so you must wait for next 24-48 business hours in order to receive the email retarding score report.
> Mr. X: Okay, thanks a lot, Mr. Support!
> Mr. X: I got you.
> Mr. X: Have a nice day
> Mr. Support: Do you have any other questions for me today?
> Mr. X: Nope, i'll be passionately waiting for results
> Mr. Support: It was nice chatting with you. I appreciate your understanding and cooperation.
> Mr. Support: Have a nice day and good luck!
> Mr. X: TY


----------



## Xaha2425

Btw Live chat is located on the bottom right hand side of the Pearson-Contacts page.

http://pearsonpte.com/contact/


----------



## Xaha2425

I guess there's something like an automatic task, that creates Score reports containing existing scores which are uploaded to PTE Hub.
But idk its schedule


----------



## Xaha2425

sambat said:


> I tool test on 2nd april . Initially i was not able to view score then i held live chat and he told me to wait for 24 hours
> I checked my result aftet 5 mints and i was able to download pdf result however it was not favourable for me


Looks like just a coincidence.
That didn't work for me.


----------



## tchinyi

Rab nawaz said:


> Have u ever been experienced "Results on hold" during these days because i took on 31-03-2016 an mine is consistent showing " Results on hold"


Nope, mine was "taken-result not reportable" then "taken-result reportable", never experienced "result on hold"


----------



## tchinyi

Xaha2425 said:


> Looks like just a coincidence.
> That didn't work for me.


i tried the same, didn't work for me either...
the helpdesk "Mr Dean" asked me to wait


----------



## Xaha2425

Eventually got it..
73/73/*62*/67


----------



## tchinyi

received mine too.... 

have to retake...


----------



## Xaha2425

speaking in mock tests : 72/66/69/65
speaking in real exams: 55/59/62

oral fluency in mock tests: 61/55/51/59
oral fluency in real exams: 41/53/57

pronunciation in mock tests: 75/85/75/85
pronunciation in real exams: 61/69/62

wtf :'(


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> received mine too....
> 
> have to retake...


Read alloud contributes 20% in reading section you have to score 80+ in speaking in order to get 65+ in Reading.


----------



## tchinyi

Rab nawaz said:


> Read alloud contributes 20% in reading section you have to score 80+ in speaking in order to get 65+ in Reading.


thanks for the tips, what about retell lecture and describe images ? 
How do they contribute in the test ?


----------



## gajanayake

Rab nawaz said:


> Have u ever been experienced "Results on hold" during these days because i took on 31-03-2016 an mine is consistent showing " Results on hold"


Hi Rab Navaz,

Same thing happened to me last month on my 5th attempt. With all my previous attempts results were available just after 24 hours after delivering the exam. However, this time I took the exam on 21st March and results came after 11 days on 1st April 2016. After 5 working days I contacted the Pearson customer service (Hong Kong) and after taking all my details they send me the following email.

"Thank you for your interest in the PTE Academic.
PTE Academic scores are available within five business days of test completion.

On occasion, test scores are delayed and in this case we anticipate the wait to be an additional 3-5 business days. You will receive an email notification upon the availability of your score report to which you will then be able to access your web account.

If you have any further questions or inquiries, please contact us again."


----------



## Rab nawaz

tchinyi said:


> thanks for the tips, what about retell lecture and describe images ?
> How do they contribute in the test ?


In speaking you have to concentrate on fluency and pronuciation forget about short answers and repeat sentence, maximum marks goes to read alloud, describe image, and re-tell lecture.

The tip is very simple you have to speak quickly witthout interruption no matter the contents are right or wrong. Keep speaking anything comes in your's mind in case you forgot some details in retell lecture and in describe image. keep speaking what you think is the perfect explanation. When fluency and pronuciation touch 75+ speaking scores automatically cross 80. You can try this in next exam straight away.

I got 90 four times.


----------



## Rab nawaz

gajanayake said:


> Hi Rab Navaz,
> 
> Same thing happened to me last month on my 5th attempt. With all my previous attempts results were available just after 24 hours after delivering the exam. However, this time I took the exam on 21st March and results came after 11 days on 1st April 2016. After 5 working days I contacted the Pearson customer service (Hong Kong) and after taking all my details they send me the following email.
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in the PTE Academic.
> PTE Academic scores are available within five business days of test completion.
> 
> On occasion, test scores are delayed and in this case we anticipate the wait to be an additional 3-5 business days. You will receive an email notification upon the availability of your score report to which you will then be able to access your web account.
> 
> If you have any further questions or inquiries, please contact us again."



Thats why am worried and what happen did u got the desire scores in last attempt and kindly let me know yours status was consistent showing "results on hold" ???


----------



## eminemkh

Rab nawaz said:


> Read alloud contributes 20% in reading section you have to score 80+ in speaking in order to get 65+ in Reading.


This simply is not true... I had 88/90 in reading with 7x in speaking


----------



## gajanayake

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats why am worried and what happen did u got the desire scores in last attempt and kindly let me know yours status was consistent showing "results on hold" ???


The status was "On Hold" until 31st March (10th Day) and the it got changed to "Scores Reportable". After 20 hours the score report was available to download. However I have some serious doubts regarding PTE-A because of my 5th attempt results. I got lowest scores so far comparing to 4 previous attempts. Which is impossible when considering the confident I had after taking the exam. I don't want to start a debate with fellow forum members or make negative impact on other test takers. But I just gave up taking PTE after my 5th attempt.


----------



## tchinyi

Rab nawaz said:


> In speaking you have to concentrate on fluency and pronuciation forget about short answers and repeat sentence, maximum marks goes to read alloud, describe image, and re-tell lecture.
> 
> The tip is very simple you have to speak quickly witthout interruption no matter the contents are right or wrong. Keep speaking anything comes in your's mind in case you forgot some details in retell lecture and in describe image. keep speaking what you think is the perfect explanation. When fluency and pronuciation touch 75+ speaking scores automatically cross 80. You can try this in next exam straight away.
> 
> I got 90 four times.


no matter the contents are right or wrong ? just continue speaking without interruptions ?

OK OK, i will remember this....


----------



## Rab nawaz

eminemkh said:


> This simply is not true... I had 88/90 in reading with 7x in speaking


In that case you are doing some serious mistakes in speaking mine speaking scores are below.

First 79
Second 86
Third 90 
Fourth 90
Fifth 90

I can upload my report if you wanna have a look.


----------



## eminemkh

Rab nawaz said:


> In that case you are doing some serious mistakes in speaking mine speaking scores are below.
> 
> First 79
> Second 86
> Third 90
> Fourth 90
> Fifth 90
> 
> I can upload my report if you wanna have a look.


No i am not criticizing your score but just the correlation you mentioned is not true, at least not the high proportion.

I am pretty sure you are very fluent as you have always getting +79... that might just causing you to associate that with your reading lol

Simply just too good.


----------



## trinkasharma

eminemkh said:


> This simply is not true... I had 88/90 in reading with 7x in speaking


I had 90/90/90 with 72 in speaking.


----------



## YuviSingh

krish19 said:


> Congratulations ShammiSyan!!
> 
> Could you please provide some writing tips like what patterns u have followed and materials checked.


For Summarize written text:

I tried summing up in 30-40 words. With the use of commas and conjunctions while, because, if etc.
Try to sum up the main idea of the written text using synonyms whereever possible.

For Essay Writing:

Prepare a Outline you will follow.

I think dylanaung's blog about Essay's is great.

- I kept to 4 paragraphs
- 1.) Introduction
2.) First Main point with one example if needed
3.) Second Main point with one example if needed.
4.) Conclusion

- No need to Cram the essay's given by him, at least i can't do it. Follow an outline.
- Avoid Spelling mistakes and grammatical errors.
- Keep last 2 mins for complete error scan of essay if quick at reading.
- No need to use difficult English Vocabulary with wrong spellings, try to use moderate vocabulary with correct spellings.


----------



## YuviSingh

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi ShammiSyan
> 
> Can you please let me know some writing tips as my scores are on border line.


Same as provided to Krish


----------



## YuviSingh

bocko said:


> Congrats! Can you please share a tip re summarising written text. I'm trying to figure out is it better to make a shorter summary (around 30 words, suggested by mcmillan) or a longer one (around 50 or more).


I followed summarizing the text using 30-40 words.
No spelling mistakes.
Correct Grammar.
Use of Synonyms
Use of Conjunctions and commas


----------



## Rab nawaz

trinkasharma said:


> I had 90/90/90 with 72 in speaking.


We have applied the same thoery on our friends and 3 of them jump from 65 to 90 i got their previous and current score reports if u like i can upload for u.


----------



## Rab nawaz

gajanayake said:


> The status was "On Hold" until 31st March (10th Day) and the it got changed to "Scores Reportable". After 20 hours the score report was available to download. However I have some serious doubts regarding PTE-A because of my 5th attempt results. I got lowest scores so far comparing to 4 previous attempts. Which is impossible when considering the confident I had after taking the exam. I don't want to start a debate with fellow forum members or make negative impact on other test takers. But I just gave up taking PTE after my 5th attempt.


We are in the same boat. I had attempt PTE 6 times and by analyzing all scores there are heaps of irregularities in marking. In last attempt when i got scores on hold i realized now they gonna do something unexpected.


----------



## ptepas

What's ur mock test results? My mock test a is 65s and I need to get 79s


----------



## German1492

Recent exam takers, please share all the questions you can remember. Essay topics, graphs, MCMA, anything could be useful for incoming tests. Thanks


----------



## nchandi

Hi All,

please advise in "Summarize Spoken Test" (first item of Listening). can we use more than one sentence for this task?

Also is the word limit fixed between 50 to 70 words ?


----------



## tchinyi

nchandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please advise in "Summarize Spoken Test" (first item of Listening). can we use more than one sentence for this task?
> 
> Also is the word limit fixed between 50 to 70 words ?


Summarize spoken test can be more than one sentence, word limit definitely between 50-70.


----------



## tchinyi

eminemkh said:


> This simply is not true... I had 88/90 in reading with 7x in speaking


a friend of mine scored 90 in reading but 67 in speaking


----------



## YuviSingh

ptepas said:


> What's ur mock test results? My mock test a is 65s and I need to get 79s


Mock Test A is difficult or is should say the marking is strict.
What is your score section-wise ?


----------



## snhv

Shantha_asiri said:


> I can see lot of people have taken exam last few days, could you please give us some info.
> What essay ?
> Was there 2 essays or one ?
> What was your read aloud ?
> What was the summary para ?
> What was listening summary ?
> What type of MCQ ?
> What type of describe images ?
> Anything else that would help practicing ..
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Shantha,

I had given my test on 1st April. here is what i remember

The essay was on it is foolish to get married before establishing a career? opinion essay.
I had nearly 7 questions on graphs

1) double bar graph for two years for consumers of different products in UK. Products like television, mobile phone, computer etc for two years 2000 and 2005/2006

2)simple pie chart

3)very simple line graph

4)Line graph : 2 sepearte line graphs for rain fall aplitude and something else

5) Table for 3 column and 3 raw

6) don't remember (may a table)


7) A bar graph: exactly this image. I had this image in past many exams..
http://academic.udayton.edu/gregelvers/psy216/spss/images/one-way_chart_editor_replaced.gif

Summary para: 3 of them

1) parents are concerned about tele watching habits of kids but their habits actually depends their home environment and parents habits too.. something like this

2), (3) don't remember

Listening summary: 
1)It was about talent is in demand. It is no more bosses world. in the hunt of talent crossing borders in not an issue. More young generation is going to the university for higher education. Something like this

2) Globalisation its various definitions..

3) MCQ were easy to answer. One was which vehicle do scientist need to go in space.
other one was what is historical research called. something similar.. don't rem exactly. too easy to answer.


----------



## snhv

*Green Book and Other books too*

Anyone looking for a Green Book pls download google file. This is the past post by one of the member here. I am posting it again to help whoever is looking for the books.

hi All,

there are some links i found on the Internet 

download857.mediafire.com/7a4f51pmcflg/hd6nfw50yj56q8v/PTE+Academic+Practice+Tests+Plus+with+Key.pdf]Simple File Sharing and Storage.
or this one seems very interesting 

https crackpteacademic.wordpress.com

or try this goo.gl/iaHVus

you'll find there everything for PTE Academic you might need,

i sat my PTE on the 17th in Berlin and i passed with the following results:

Listening 72 Reading 87 Speaking 71 Writing 81, which means I got what i wanted, super easy exam compared to IELTS, where in a few attempts, i always missed 0.5 point in one of the section, 

previously i took two mock exams from pte practice and i must say, that in my opinion level of difficulty was quite similar

gl folks


----------



## snhv

Hi everyone, 

I have got my score after trying 8 times for PTE. Every single time I was missing a mark in reading. And, I have tried all different techniques to check what can help to score more marks in other modules of exams since they were not a problem for me (So I can risk to try different things).

I managed to score 8 in all modules. 

Thank you everyone for your help throughout this journey. I am happy to same for whoever is struggling.

I have also done my research how PTE exam software work. There is not direct information available on PTE but Pearson use this software/technique for other than testing. And, I have gone through many research papers on this. It also helped me a lot. 

Cheers guys..

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## ptepas

ShammiSyan said:


> Mock Test A is difficult or is should say the marking is strict.
> What is your score section-wise ?


mine is L/R/S/W= 63/66/51/66
pronunciation and oral fluency both are 39

i'm gonna try mock test b and see how it will go


----------



## snhv

*For reading*

I have sat for PTE 8 times. First time i score 54 and then 64 6 time. My recent score is 80 in reading.
Following sections assess your reading skills.

1) Read a loud 
2) Summerise written section 
3) Whole reading section
4) Highlight correct summary
5) Highlight incorrect words


*For read a loud:* 

it may seems easy but one has to practice it even record yourself. So you know right words to stress. As per basic rule, words to stress are verbs, not, adjectives.




 watch this link ..I will say "MUST"

*Summaries written sections:*
I guess, there are three different structures in this section. These question are given in the green book. If you practice carefully and try to understand each exam paper then you will find that difficulties in each paper increases as you go up numbers.

1) This one will have a passage like essay meaning It will have a different paragraphs for intro then first argument and second arguments with their supporting arguments and conclusion. 

You should manage to write summary easily since it is a essay structure.

2) This types of question usually have 2 paragraphs (only). Most of times you will get your whole idea from last paragraph. There would be conclusive statement which will help to write.

3) Third types are bit though because it has hidden message or message in form of example and then you have to interpret from that. 

*Reading section:*

*For drop down types... *Please please read that line which has a blank only.. Try to understand the message of that sentence. If you don't then read a line before and after that. NO need to read whole passage.

*For second types,* read a sentence with a blank. Always check what does blank require meaning verb, preposition( like on, off, in etc.), adjective, adverb. Learn this basic structure rules. 
If you work on this while you are practicing, you will be fine.

*single/ multiple answer questions:*
Read the question first and understand it. then next step is in the link





When you read the passage, you need to understand what is writer saying..meaning is passage giving information? or is writer happy/sad? confused or is he/she complaining?? ..

*Reorder paragraphs*: Again grammer knowledge plays a really important part. find your topic sentence. It should be a general sentence. Someone said try to link to two sentences once you find the topic sentence which help. 

look at the last few words of sentence that are usually starting few words of the sentences too. (same words/ similar meaning words)

Watch this link 




Hope this helps. I can give examples from green/macmillan book for each of these but it would be too much. 

good luck guys..


----------



## snhv

snhv said:


> Hello Shantha,
> 
> I had given my test on 1st April. here is what i remember
> 
> The essay was on it is foolish to get married before establishing a career? opinion essay.
> I had nearly 7 questions on graphs
> 
> 1) double bar graph for two years for consumers of different products in UK. Products like television, mobile phone, computer etc for two years 2000 and 2005/2006
> 
> 2)simple pie chart
> 
> 3)very simple line graph
> 
> 4)Line graph : 2 sepearte line graphs for rain fall aplitude and something else
> 
> 5) Table for 3 column and 3 raw
> 
> 6) don't remember (may a table)
> 
> 
> 7) A bar graph: exactly this image. I had this image in past many exams..
> http://academic.udayton.edu/gregelvers/psy216/spss/images/one-way_chart_editor_replaced.gif
> 
> Summary para: 3 of them
> 
> 1) parents are concerned about tele watching habits of kids but their habits actually depends their home environment and parents habits too.. something like this
> 
> 2), (3) don't remember
> 
> Listening summary:
> 1)It was about talent is in demand. It is no more bosses world. in the hunt of talent crossing borders in not an issue. More young generation is going to the university for higher education. Something like this
> 
> 2) Globalisation its various definitions..
> 
> 3) MCQ were easy to answer. One was which vehicle do scientist need to go in space.
> other one was what is historical research called. something similar.. don't rem exactly. too easy to answer.


second para for summarise summary was from green book retell lecture. Page num 122 and item num 134. It was electric car.


----------



## eminemkh

snhv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got my score after trying 8 times for PTE. Every single time I was missing a mark in reading. And, I have tried all different techniques to check what can help to score more marks in other modules of exams since they were not a problem for me (So I can risk to try different things).
> 
> I managed to score 8 in all modules.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help throughout this journey. I am happy to same for whoever is struggling.
> 
> I have also done my research how PTE exam software work. There is not direct information available on PTE but Pearson use this software/technique for other than testing. And, I have gone through many research papers on this. It also helped me a lot.
> 
> Cheers guys..
> 
> Good luck with your journey.


Congratulation on your success. 
I am missing writing (or sometimes listening/speaking) for 8 attempts... Any particular skills you have obtained during your research+study? I am very interested in the software itself too.. I found it was used in State exams in US and there are some papers to prove it tests Non-native speakers' English evenly. 
What can you conclude or suggest after all?

Thanks mate.
Kevin


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Can someone help me decide which is better test center in chennai.

Edwise or Pearson

I am concerned about impact to my recording when other test takers also read aloud


----------



## Rab nawaz

eminemkh said:


> Congratulation on your success.
> I am missing writing (or sometimes listening/speaking) for 8 attempts... Any particular skills you have obtained during your research+study? I am very interested in the software itself too.. I found it was used in State exams in US and there are some papers to prove it tests Non-native speakers' English evenly.
> What can you conclude or suggest after all?
> 
> Thanks mate.
> Kevin


Dont worry PTE software is designed to give you 64 if you are not crossing 65. In simple meaning anything below 65 they will give you 64 so u will be keep connected as you think thats only 1 marks difference. Even with 78 same rules apply. Once u got 65 in each u will see in next attempts they will never let u down below 65. Have u ever noticed why you always got 64 continusely why not 63,62,61 or 50.


----------



## eminemkh

Rab nawaz said:


> Dont worry PTE software is designed to give you 64 if you are not crossing 65. In simple meaning anything below 65 they will give you 64 so u will be keep connected as you think thats only 1 marks difference. Even with 78 same rules apply. Once u got 65 in each u will see in next attempts they will never let u down below 65. Have u ever noticed why you always got 64 continusely why not 63,62,61 or 50.


Ummm.... not entirely true in my case. Here is my experience:
1. Got every thing past 65+ and all of them are 7x
2-6. Reading constantly passing 79+ (once 88) but scores fluctuate from 6x-7x for other bands.
7. got all bands passing the 79+ but not writing, which was 4 points short
8. It is the last attempt before I leave sydney so I did not really paid attention.

I couldn't see that trend so sorry... but what I am asking is not what you have replied... if you have done a bit of research on PTE's system.
Coming next week will be my first attempt in HK. Finger crossed.


----------



## amazingvipul

*Received PTE Score today*

Friends, I received my PTE academic scores today and I am really feeling down after looking at my speaking score  . I feel I spoke well enough not to get this poor score. 

Score-
S-45, R-66, L-76, W-90

Before PTE, I took my IELTS-General exam last year. Scores in IELTS were-
R-6, S-6.5, W-7, L-8

I need 7 or 65 in all.

Could anyone tell me the way ahead now. 

a) Should I go ahead with revaluation process? If yes, has anyone got their scores changed after revaluation process?

b) can these scores come handy anywhere or should I take PTE academic exam again.

c) or should I go for IELTS?


----------



## snhv

eminemkh said:


> Congratulation on your success.
> I am missing writing (or sometimes listening/speaking) for 8 attempts... Any particular skills you have obtained during your research+study? I am very interested in the software itself too.. I found it was used in State exams in US and there are some papers to prove it tests Non-native speakers' English evenly.
> What can you conclude or suggest after all?
> 
> Thanks mate.
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

Writing section shouldn't be an issue. There are few things you can do every time. I promise, if you follow it you will score at least 65.
1) you should know when to write both sided/ single sided arguments
2) No need to write a essay using 300 words. It can be between 201 and 230 max.
3) Write really simple sentences. Just make sure you are not making the spelling mistakes and have a correct grammar structure. 
4) Give yourself at least 3 min to check everything.

This is my personal experience. I would have hardly one complex sentence otherwise whole essay would be simple sentences with the linking words.

for summary I have already given tips in my previous post.

Essay: 
Give basic intro of the topic. Many people believe that ...... However, this essay argues that....

There are many obvious reasons for.... , but the most important one is that...

The second important reason is that..

The gist of matter is that...


For listening you have tell me what is your weakness.
For speaking... I will say be fluent...No matter what just keep talking without using gap filling words..

I have structure ready for graphs which I am happy to share with you if you like...

cheers..
Snh.


----------



## snhv

amazingvipul said:


> Friends, I received my PTE academic scores today and I am really feeling down after looking at my speaking score  . I feel I spoke well enough not to get this poor score.
> 
> Score-
> S-45, R-66, L-76, W-90
> 
> Before PTE, I took my IELTS-General exam last year. Scores in IELTS were-
> R-6, S-6.5, W-7, L-8
> 
> I need 7 or 65 in all.
> 
> Could anyone tell me the way ahead now.
> 
> a) Should I go ahead with revaluation process? If yes, has anyone got their scores changed after revaluation process?
> 
> b) can these scores come handy anywhere or should I take PTE academic exam again.
> 
> c) or should I go for IELTS?


Please record yourself for simple line graph and upload it here, i will be able to help you. Keep going.. you got really good score..


----------



## eminemkh

snhv said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Writing section shouldn't be an issue. There are few things you can do every time. I promise, if you follow it you will score at least 65.
> 1) you should know when to write both sided/ single sided arguments
> 2) No need to write a essay using 300 words. It can be between 201 and 230 max.
> 3) Write really simple sentences. Just make sure you are not making the spelling mistakes and have a correct grammar structure.
> 4) Give yourself at least 3 min to check everything.
> 
> This is my personal experience. I would have hardly one complex sentence otherwise whole essay would be simple sentences with the linking words.
> 
> for summary I have already given tips in my previous post.
> 
> Essay:
> Give basic intro of the topic. Many people believe that ...... However, this essay argues that....
> 
> There are many obvious reasons for.... , but the most important one is that...
> 
> The second important reason is that..
> 
> The gist of matter is that...
> 
> 
> For listening you have tell me what is your weakness.
> For speaking... I will say be fluent...No matter what just keep talking without using gap filling words..
> 
> I have structure ready for graphs which I am happy to share with you if you like...
> 
> cheers..
> Snh.


Snh, thank you for the information. Sound lame haha.

So my situation is, I need +79 and I have been drilled into writing so much that my concern is the spelling (while I suspect I have disability on checking misspelled words). I might sometimes have trouble gathering ideas.

In writing, as some people might have notice in this thread, I am unable to get a grip in summarizing written/spoken texts. Especially I do not know if I am doing it right or not.

In terms of speaking, complicated graphs are hard for me as they have multiple peaks and troughs or multiple trends. I also have difficulty on remembering sentences in repeat sentences.

Listening wise, summarizing spoken text should have ruined me couple of times (but I am not sure). 

Sorry if I did not present my issues accurately but this is pretty much my case. Thank you for any suggestions...


----------



## snhv

eminemkh said:


> Snh, thank you for the information. Sound lame haha.
> 
> So my situation is, I need +79 and I have been drilled into writing so much that my concern is the spelling (while I suspect I have disability on checking misspelled words). I might sometimes have trouble gathering ideas.
> 
> In writing, as some people might have notice in this thread, I am unable to get a grip in summarizing written/spoken texts. Especially I do not know if I am doing it right or not.
> 
> In terms of speaking, complicated graphs are hard for me as they have multiple peaks and troughs or multiple trends. I also have difficulty on remembering sentences in repeat sentences.
> 
> Listening wise, summarizing spoken text should have ruined me couple of times (but I am not sure).
> 
> Sorry if I did not present my issues accurately but this is pretty much my case. Thank you for any suggestions...


Writing,
If you are aiming for 79+, I believe if you follow just tips you should not have an issue. Just make your you are using right grammar and spellings. I am assuming you are using connecting words too.

For summarising in listening and speaking, you can do one thing just to confirm that you are on right track. Do the practice from Green book. Be honest with yourself meaning with timing. Compare your answers with the book's answers. If you answering close to given answer then you are on right track. Do the same thing from macmillan.

Graphs are too easy to do. Just have to prepare yourself for it..
IELTS task 1 writing resources| You MUST MUST check this link..It will take you an hour or less than that to master it.

For repeat setences: ESL: English as a Second Language online dictation exercise ..MUST MUST..

It will help in listening and speaking..

Update me how you go..practice with the link i have given you..
good luck..


----------



## snhv

Hi everyone,

*For speaking*

*For repeat the sentence*: follow this link ESL: English as a Second Language then go to online diction exercise.

*Retell lecture*

1) describe bomb calorimeter
2) something on calcium and vitamin D 
3) there is presentation on economy something

*Describe graph* section just to make your life easy..

There are 6 types of graphs

1)line graph: i)single line graph (upwards/downwards trends) ii) double line graph (crossing lines/ opposite direction trends/ same direction trends

2) bar graph: i)) simple bar graph/horizontal bar graph ii)Double bar graph/ multiple bar graph iii) stacked graph

3) Pie chart

4) Table

1 to 4 can be learn from DCIELTS

5) construction or working site map : 




6)perception of climate change graph : Example http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/v5/n11/images/nclimate2728-f1.jpg

please go through individual graphs to master it.


----------



## amazingvipul

snhv said:


> Please record yourself for simple line graph and upload it here, i will be able to help you. Keep going.. you got really good score..


Thanks snhv. 

Please find below my recording-

https://soundcloud.com/enigma-106818432/18a

I recorded the above response when I was in sitting in a peaceful environment whereas I noticed that when I was surrounded by other test takers, who were making too much noise, I couldn't concentrate at all. As a result of this, I panicked and couldn't comprehend the image properly. Thus, I could not utilize those precious 25 seconds. Due to the same reason, I couldn't listen or remember few of the repeat sentences.

In addition to your inputs on recording, could you please tell me how not to panic and concentrate on your question in a noisy environment. 

Also, what is the weightage of various speaking questions as I believe I was loud and clear in 'Read Aloud', and all my short answers were correct.


----------



## world4srk

I have given PTE-A exam on 3rd March.
The scores LRSW were 75,75,56,76
I'm really hoping to reach 79+ so that i can get the maximum points from that section.
I know there were some mistakes in speaking, but any guidance or pointers to prepare are welcomed.
Do's, Dont's anything that can help me reach there are welcomed.


----------



## hickory

Gave PTE on 5th April 2016 . Essay topic -Extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc etc are dangerous and should these be banned...


----------



## snhv

amazingvipul said:


> Thanks snhv.
> 
> Please find below my recording-
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/enigma-106818432/18a
> 
> I recorded the above response when I was in sitting in a peaceful environment whereas I noticed that when I was surrounded by other test takers, who were making too much noise, I couldn't concentrate at all. As a result of this, I panicked and couldn't comprehend the image properly. Thus, I could not utilize those precious 25 seconds. Due to the same reason, I couldn't listen or remember few of the repeat sentences.
> 
> In addition to your inputs on recording, could you please tell me how not to panic and concentrate on your question in a noisy environment.
> 
> Also, what is the weightage of various speaking questions as I believe I was loud and clear in 'Read Aloud', and all my short answers were correct.


Hi,

I have listened your recording. I can assume two things from it.
1) You may not utilise your 25 sec to see what is important and what will you be talking for next 40 sec.
2) you should sound more energetic, not little nervous. 

You may like to visit this sites firs,

Trend vocabulary for academic IELTS task 1 charts and graphs
Using paragraphs to organise your answer in a task 1 table |

- then see how he describes the graphs and how to find important things in the graphs

- ONCE you know how to derive info.. just google simple line graphs in images then practice only intro for next few graphs until u r confident with it. During this time have some music or tv on in background. 

This is how i did. I think starting is tough specially when others are talking around u. So in that case, if you just practice into with music on, you will be fine for rest of talk since you just need a good start in order to keep going.


----------



## grace8448

Could you pls share some speaking tips? I scored 87 and 90 in all modules except for speaking where it went down to 43. The playback was very mild. Could this be the reason for low score? To my knowledge i did very well in the speaking module compared to others. Not even one hesitation or false start. Do we need to space between words while speaking for the machine to understand? Kindly advice.


----------



## rocky0289

*Pte-a*

hello friends
do anybody have answers of B2 pte book???


----------



## Zhou12345678

Hi Snhv,

I have got the retell lecture of BOMB CALORIMETER twice, but I didn't get what the speak take about. Could you please tell me what it is briefly? Thanks.


----------



## ertarun

funnybond4u said:


> Appreciate your dedication and patience. Best of luck!


Dear Funnybond4u,

Can you please share a sample Roles and responsibilities letter for ICT security Specialist 262112. I need to get this done on stamp paper from my manager. 

Thanks.


----------



## peysab

this one?
youtube.com/watch?v=YXo9B2AbH0s


----------



## hopeful107

Hey guys,

I need some pointers ! I'm struggling with the speaking sections of PTE. I've taken the test 3 times so far - 1st test L85 R89 W85 S75. 2nd test L87 R80 S68 W90. 3rd test L84 R81 S64 W90. My oral fluency and pronunciation were hovering around 65-79. I came close on my first test, but my speaking score tanked pretty hard on the last two. 

I honestly don't understand why, because I'm pretty confident that out of those three tests, I was at my best during my last test. In the 'Describe Image' & 'Retell Lecture' sections, is it better to keep things simple ? i.e. when we are trying to continue a sentence, is it okay to refer to the subject with 'it' rather than saying what the subject is out loud ? Would it be better to state the trend of a graph vs the specific information on a graph (i.e. only 4% of the respondents love pudding vs pudding is the least popular dessert) or provide less information but include both ?


----------



## henryP

Zhou12345678 said:


> Hi Snhv,
> 
> I have got the retell lecture of BOMB CALORIMETER twice, but I didn't get what the speak take about. Could you please tell me what it is briefly? Thanks.


Hi bro

I got that too, along with a really confusing image, yeah?


----------



## lilousisou

hello, i just got results in practice test A: Listening61 Reading64 Speaking55 Writing66 and 
Grammar67
Oral Fluency37
Pronunciation46
Spelling69
Vocabulary72
Written Discourse47
i hope to increase to at least 65 in real exam next week, pls let me know where i should concentrated on during these last days and comment on my speaking recorded (speed, pronounciation problem,...)
thanks!
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## tonnyfarzana

After multiple attempts I have made it. 
Achieved 79+ in each module. Thanks to the forum for keeping me updated.


----------



## Zhou12345678

henryP said:


> Hi bro
> 
> I got that too, along with a really confusing image, yeah?


Yes, it is. I didn't get it at all, twice!! It seems to be heated or sth else. Could you remember anything about it?


----------



## punprash

tonnyfarzana said:


> After multiple attempts I have made it.
> Achieved 79+ in each module. Thanks to the forum for keeping me updated.


Any Strategy you follow specifically for prolific results.

Thanks,


----------



## peysab

Zhou12345678 said:


> Yes, it is. I didn't get it at all, twice!! It seems to be heated or sth else. Could you remember anything about it?


this one?
youtube.com/watch?v=YXo9B2AbH0s


----------



## peysab

*Writing*

Hello guys,
I have a crucial question regarding the essay writing section of PTE academic. Sometimes we have only one topic but sometimes we have 2. Is it important that we use 2 different templates or set of words in the second essay or we can use the same exact structure and just replace the words? will it affect negatively on our scores?

Thank you.


----------



## Zhou12345678

peysab said:


> this one?
> youtube.com/watch?v=YXo9B2AbH0s


Unfortunately, not this one...


----------



## rajwin502

peysab said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a crucial question regarding the essay writing section of PTE academic. Sometimes we have only one topic but sometimes we have 2. Is it important that we use 2 different templates or set of words in the second essay or we can use the same exact structure and just replace the words? will it affect negatively on our scores?
> 
> Thank you.


No it won't affect your score. The two essay's are graded separately and done by a Software with no human intervention.


----------



## trsaif

Zhou12345678 said:


> Unfortunately, not this one...


https://highered.mheducation.com/sites/9834092339/student_view0/chapter48/bomb_calorimeter.html


----------



## eminemkh

rocky0289 said:


> hello friends
> do anybody have answers of B2 pte book???


I am also looking for those expert books


----------



## pdhadhal

I got the score 65 + ! after so many annoyance ! Thanks everyone for sharing your stories !!
I can only advise practice hard and try your luck ! I got this score finally .

L R S W 70 65 80 66


----------



## trsaif

pdhadhal said:


> I got the score 65 + ! after so many annoyance ! Thanks everyone for sharing your stories !!
> I can only advise practice hard and try your luck ! I got this score finally .
> 
> L R S W 70 65 80 66


congrats


----------



## jesiu

pdhadhal said:


> I got the score 65 + ! after so many annoyance ! Thanks everyone for sharing your stories !!
> I can only advise practice hard and try your luck ! I got this score finally .
> 
> L R S W 70 65 80 66


Congrats. How long Did it take you to abtain this score?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

For describe image - we have 25 seconds to prepare, before we start speaking. 

My question is - is there an beep alert that 25 seconds are completed or do we have to keep looking at the timer in the monitor.


----------



## PriyaIndia

No, you are wearing a head phone and would be alert to you by an audio beep.



DavidBenjamin said:


> For describe image - we have 25 seconds to
> prepare, before we start speaking.
> 
> My question is - is there an beep alert that 25 seconds are completed or do we have to keep looking at the timer in the monitor.


----------



## Ray_of_hope

The material available for PTE is scant, but one can refer to IELTS material especially the Writing,Listening and Reading sections. The IELTS material needs to be screened properly to check for applicability in a PTE-A context. That aside, try out Google searches and youtube samples that people have posted for Listening and Speaking.

All said and done, a rigorous practice session leading up to some mock tests (provided with the PTE study material) should do it. I spent a month preparing before my test and it was my first attempt. I scored 90 overall.


----------



## Ray_of_hope

DavidBenjamin said:


> For describe image - we have 25 seconds to prepare, before we start speaking.
> 
> My question is - is there an beep alert that 25 seconds are completed or do we have to keep looking at the timer in the monitor.


As the official training material states:

"The recording status box displays a countdown until the microphone opens. You have 25 seconds to study the image and prepare your response. You hear a short tone. After the tone, start speaking immediately. Do not start speaking before the microphone opens because your voice will not be recorded."

The short tone or beep is your cue to start speaking, if you start prior your entire response will not be recorded. 

Its worthwhile to remember that Short Answer and Repeat Sentence questions have no such alert(short tone/beep) and you have to start speaking within 3 seconds. Failing which the microphone shuts off, reactivating only for the next question.

Are you using PTE supplied resources for practicing or is the material from some other source ?


----------



## PriyaIndia

this is my results, may not be applicable for you

Exam type L R W S
Practice testA 55 50 60 65
Practice testB 60 55 65 90
Real 70 65 75 80 





amritsar said:


> hi, which on is harder real test or practice scored test pls help me and give some tips about reading section.


----------



## German1492

I honestly do not understand the grading system. It does not make any sense and I am starting to get annoyed. How is it possible that I scored: Grammar 82, Spelling 90, Vocabulary 85 and Written Discourse 90, but the overall score in Writing is 79 ? The enabling scores are USELESS 


For those taking the test this is what I remember: The re-tell topics were 1)A university competing for students, founds and staff. 2) The Bomb Calorimeter. Summarize written text : 1) Cows digestive system. 2)a policy change in Britain that forced archaeologists to rebury human remains after 2 years of study. 3) Unlike other animals, humans have the ability to ask unimportant questions and set human oriented-goals . And the essay was : Do you think that place where person grew has an influence on his accomplishments? Explain with example.

That is all I can remember. Good Luck


----------



## pdhadhal

jesiu said:


> Congrats. How long Did it take you to abtain this score?


This is my fourth one  
I got private messages for tips . 

My tips are 
1) Just speak in natural tone without any mistake 
I used to practice on http://dictation.io , This is really helping a lot on clear pronunciations. 
2) Describe image just 4 points and only 4 sentences from Image no fillers no gaps . 
What is image ? 
What is high , low , and trends ? 
What is Conclusion ? (if any )
3) Reading Score is also affecting from your performance from other module
so focus on tasks that count for reading score 
4) A good practice of essay from lists and try to get more focus on writing summary this is indirectly helping in reading score . 

My score would have been better in writing and reading but due to an error my system restarted during the exam when I was writing summary and I think I lost score due to it .

I am attaching some of useful work compiled from other users experience from this thread which helped me to nail the exam . 

Once again thanks to all member of this thread !


----------



## Yogi4Aus

HAPPY TO SHARE MY FINAL SCORE LINE 
AFTER 5 months of PTE AND 5 attempts 
While my requirement was 79+

LRSW : 90 ,79 ,90 ,86

This group indeed is a great help
Thanks to everyone who keep adding materials and tips here!


----------



## bob_1982

Yogi4Aus said:


> HAPPY TO SHARE MY FINAL SCORE LINE
> AFTER 5 months of PTE AND 5 attempts
> While my requirement was 79+
> 
> LRSW : 90 ,79 ,90 ,86
> 
> This group indeed is a great help
> Thanks to everyone who keep adding materials and tips here!


congratulations.
you have big improvement in speaking.can you pl. share the secret behind it?
i am struggling to get good score in spekaing

Regrds


----------



## Yogi4Aus

bob_1982 said:


> congratulations.
> 
> you have big improvement in speaking.can you pl. share the secret behind it?
> 
> i am struggling to get good score in spekaing
> 
> 
> 
> Regrds




Yes Bob
My tips may sound unorthodox but easiest to follow and have given me results 

Speaking 
-pronunciation and fluency score the most 
Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40%
Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
Never leave a question 
Remember you have to speak good confident English
In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
Practice it
Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it


----------



## offto

Yogi4Aus said:


> HAPPY TO SHARE MY FINAL SCORE LINE
> AFTER 5 months of PTE AND 5 attempts
> While my requirement was 79+
> 
> LRSW : 90 ,79 ,90 ,86
> 
> This group indeed is a great help
> Thanks to everyone who keep adding materials and tips here!


Wow great score!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bob_1982

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes Bob
> My tips may sound unorthodox but easiest to follow and have given me results
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it


thanks going to apply these tricks this time


----------



## rocky0289

hello yogi can you share speaking practice material with me ?other then pte books


----------



## Shantha_asiri

snhv said:


> Hello Shantha,
> 
> I had given my test on 1st April. here is what i remember
> 
> The essay was on it is foolish to get married before establishing a career? opinion essay.
> I had nearly 7 questions on graphs
> 
> 1) double bar graph for two years for consumers of different products in UK. Products like television, mobile phone, computer etc for two years 2000 and 2005/2006
> 
> 2)simple pie chart
> 
> 3)very simple line graph
> 
> 4)Line graph : 2 sepearte line graphs for rain fall aplitude and something else
> 
> 5) Table for 3 column and 3 raw
> 
> 6) don't remember (may a table)
> 
> 
> 7) A bar graph: exactly this image. I had this image in past many exams..
> http://academic.udayton.edu/gregelvers/psy216/spss/images/one-way_chart_editor_replaced.gif
> 
> Summary para: 3 of them
> 
> 1) parents are concerned about tele watching habits of kids but their habits actually depends their home environment and parents habits too.. something like this
> 
> 2), (3) don't remember
> 
> Listening summary:
> 1)It was about talent is in demand. It is no more bosses world. in the hunt of talent crossing borders in not an issue. More young generation is going to the university for higher education. Something like this
> 
> 2) Globalisation its various definitions..
> 
> 3) MCQ were easy to answer. One was which vehicle do scientist need to go in space.
> other one was what is historical research called. something similar.. don't rem exactly. too easy to answer.


Thanks for sharing info, appreciate it.


----------



## amazingvipul

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes Bob
> My tips may sound unorthodox but easiest to follow and have given me results
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it


Thanks for your tips Yogi4Aus. 

My PTE scores are -
S-45 R-66 L-76 W-90

As you can see the scores in my first attempt are similar to yours. In your first attempt, could you please share want went wrong in your speaking section? I am feeling very down after first attempt, how did you lift yourself up after this?
In my case, instructor interfered during the mic testing period and asked me to put mic away from my mouth as if talking to a friend. Do you think that could have impacted my speaking scores?


----------



## sjnanes

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes Bob
> My tips may sound unorthodox but easiest to follow and have given me results
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it


Hi Yogi

Are you sure about this tip ?????? i am going Pte A test for 3rd time. ( Apr 19- Singapore)

Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it


----------



## Arumugamg

Dear ShawnChristopher

Shall you please share me your mobile number to [email protected] I also worked in Kuwait need to clarify few things with you refarding PCC in particular


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sjnanes said:


> Hi Yogi
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this tip ?????? i am going Pte A test for 3rd time. ( Apr 19- Singapore)
> 
> 
> 
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it




Yes very sure

You can yourself check before starting the exam
Motive is to avoid any air from your breath going into mic 
And that can effect your score
I have scored 90 thrice using same tricks/tips


----------



## kunalhps

hi ,
iam planning to move to Australia and the most important and very first step is to get 79 in all four pte or 8 in all four ielts. Please can someone guide on this. I do see a lot of post suggesting pte is an feasible option,,however a lot of work is to be done for preparation. I'm from india and having around 11 yrs of software exp ..
requesting people to please share links that contain information relevant to me..
tips a tricks on scoring 79 in al 4 pte sections is the exact information iam looking at..


----------



## kunalhps

hi.. 
Mr Yogi..your tricks look good and simple.. Is pte completely assessed by computer..this would mean that one can have some advantage if the assessment patters is known. for example you suggest that pronounciation and fluency matter most and not the content...is it true..does that mean I should just talk focussing on using complex words with right pronounciation even if they are not perfectly appropriate to the topic..


----------



## thesacredone

Hi everyone. 

I recently got my permanent residency (189), and on my journey, I was one of the many who attempted PTE Academic. I live in Canberra so the exam was not conducted there, so I actually had to travel to Sydney to attempt the exam. Studied the night before using the practice exams provided on the Pearson website, and managed to score 90/90 in every component.

I know the struggle behind these english exams, so if anyone has questions please feel free to contact me.

To answer the above question, from what I've read, the exact algorithms used for marking aren't really known, so I don't think you should be focusing on trying to use complex words (consider the chances you may stutter or worse, stop). However, what I did was speak somewhat slowly and clearly. Add to this a natural flow and I think you should be able to get a good score. When I did the two practice exams, I managed to increase my score by doing this.


----------



## mike445566

pdhadhal said:


> This is my fourth one
> I got private messages for tips .
> 
> My tips are
> 1) Just speak in natural tone without any mistake
> I used to practice on http://dictation.io , This is really helping a lot on clear pronunciations.
> 2) Describe image just 4 points and only 4 sentences from Image no fillers no gaps .
> What is image ?
> What is high , low , and trends ?
> What is Conclusion ? (if any )
> 3) Reading Score is also affecting from your performance from other module
> so focus on tasks that count for reading score
> 4) A good practice of essay from lists and try to get more focus on writing summary this is indirectly helping in reading score .
> 
> My score would have been better in writing and reading but due to an error my system restarted during the exam when I was writing summary and I think I lost score due to it .
> 
> I am attaching some of useful work compiled from other users experience from this thread which helped me to nail the exam .
> 
> Once again thanks to all member of this thread !




thanks a lot


----------



## Yogi4Aus

kunalhps said:


> hi..
> Mr Yogi..your tricks look good and simple.. Is pte completely assessed by computer..this would mean that one can have some advantage if the assessment patters is known. for example you suggest that pronounciation and fluency matter most and not the content...is it true..does that mean I should just talk focussing on using complex words with right pronounciation even if they are not perfectly appropriate to the topic..




Yes
Kunal 
It's always better to speak fluently and bit off the track 
Then to fumble and trying to speak in depth on graph /retell


----------



## Sansu83

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes Bob
> My tips may sound unorthodox but easiest to follow and have given me results
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start to avoid air /breath into it


Congratulations for your result. That is exactly how I followed the strategy for speaking section. I see in this forum People asking for graph and other info. We can confidently say that content does not matter, no matter how difficult is the graph or image, use plain simple strategy. In my second attempt I got difficult graph and I didn't fumble I used the same strategy changing few words.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalhps

thanks a lot guys. I am starting my prep for the exam and planning to give it by May first week


----------



## kunalhps

pls can people suggest some links on which i can take practice test for all sections and see my score. is there any link or website where one can give good number of test and see the results . god number is like 15 - 20 test exams..the higher the better


----------



## Yogi4Aus

kunalhps said:


> pls can people suggest some links on which i can take practice test for all sections and see my score. is there any link or website where one can give good number of test and see the results . god number is like 15 - 20 test exams..the higher the better




tcyonline.com

Ptepractice.com


----------



## jesiu

Hi guys,

I noticed that I'm losing marks on spelling in listening section fill in gaps and writing from dictation. I would like to inprove it and I'm wondering what would be the best way to do that? Should I target academic vocabulary? I try to find out the most efficient way to do that? Are there any general spelling rules, although I know that English is not a phonetic language


----------



## kunalhps

thanks yogi


----------



## trinkasharma

jesiu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed that I'm losing marks on spelling in listening section fill in gaps and writing from dictation. I would like to inprove it and I'm wondering what would be the best way to do that? Should I target academic vocabulary? I try to find out the most efficient way to do that? Are there any general spelling rules, although I know that English is not a phonetic language


How come you have determined that you have lost spelling points in writing from dictation and not Summarize/Write essay?

Stick to basic vocabulary. BTW if you do not have real good English, then don't expect getting a 79+ band. You cannot introduce

You have spelled improve as inprove. To avoid things like this stop writing when you reach 200 words & four paragraphs in your essay nd check your spellings.


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi everyone, I wanted to ask about read aloud section. Do you first get time to look at the paragraph for few seconds before reading or you have to start reading right away after time starts? 
Second, I read there are 2 essay questions. Is that so? How much time is given for each? Or it's rare to get 2?

I am taking test in few weeks first time after bitterly disappointed experience with ielts. I scored 6 in writing but 8+ in rest. I felt hopeless at writing on paper under exam situation. 
Thanks in advance. 
Cheers


----------



## shopno

Hi I live in Germany and planning to give PTE exam here in Germany. Frankfurt is closer to the city I live in. Have you gave any PTE exam in Frankfurt? or Do you have any idea about Frankfurt centre?


----------



## shopno

snhv said:


> Anyone looking for a Green Book pls download google file. This is the past post by one of the member here. I am posting it again to help whoever is looking for the books.
> 
> hi All,
> 
> there are some links i found on the Internet
> 
> download857.mediafire.com/7a4f51pmcflg/hd6nfw50yj56q8v/PTE+Academic+Practice+Tests+Plus+with+Key.pdf]Simple File Sharing and Storage.
> or this one seems very interesting
> 
> https crackpteacademic.wordpress.com
> 
> or try this goo.gl/iaHVus
> 
> you'll find there everything for PTE Academic you might need,
> 
> i sat my PTE on the 17th in Berlin and i passed with the following results:
> 
> Listening 72 Reading 87 Speaking 71 Writing 81, which means I got what i wanted, super easy exam compared to IELTS, where in a few attempts, i always missed 0.5 point in one of the section,
> 
> previously i took two mock exams from pte practice and i must say, that in my opinion level of difficulty was quite similar
> 
> gl folks


Hi do you have any idea about the PTE centre in Frankfurt? I am planning to give my PTE exam Frankfurt as it is closer to the place I live.


----------



## eminemkh

Yogi4Aus said:


> tcyonline.com
> 
> Ptepractice.com


Hi Yogi,

Creative tactic on the mic placement... I will use it on Wednesday in Hong Kong and see how the testing goes...

Do you have any similar tricks you can share on summarizing (spoken/written) text? I do not know if this is my weakness but I just cannot get a grip of it (like I do not always get all the main points stated in the green/mcmillian/official guide book).

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Nicusha

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes
> Kunal
> It's always better to speak fluently and bit off the track
> Then to fumble and trying to speak in depth on graph /retell


 Well done Yogi.

Yogi how have you improved in S from 46 to 90


----------



## jmjafar

*Request for PTE Tips*



thomasvo said:


> That is correct.


Hi...could you give some tips in reading writing and listening as I require 79 in all these three modules.

Best Regards
J.M.Jafar


----------



## aggpunit

How difficult is to get 79 in each of the four?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

eminemkh said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> Creative tactic on the mic placement... I will use it on Wednesday in Hong Kong and see how the testing goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any similar tricks you can share on summarizing (spoken/written) text? I do not know if this is my weakness but I just cannot get a grip of it (like I do not always get all the main points stated in the green/mcmillian/official guide book).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kev




I would say -YES
Summarise spoken or written text!
Write important dates/names/years/words spoken by speaker
If out are able to use this when you type this even if our story is a bit different from the speaker ,you will be score full 
So concentrate on noting these 4 things in your writing pad and write your summary in your own words using these.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Nicusha said:


> Well done Yogi.
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi how have you improved in S from 46 to 90


Yes during my transition from 47 to 90 have understood following points


-pronunciation and fluency score the most 
Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40%
Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
Never leave a question 
Remember you have to speak good confident English
In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
Practice it
Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start


----------



## jeyam_555

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes during my transition from 47 to 90 have understood following points
> 
> 
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start



Hi Yogi4Aus,
You have shown marvelous improvement in PTE, kindly post some more tips and techniques which may help fellow member. Really appreciate your efforts,
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Revt

I got my PTE-A results and it was very shocking. I scored 10 in pronunciation. This was my second attemt and scored far less than first attempt. Should I try IELTS, speaking part is a real pain in PTE-A for me. I need 7 in IELTS.

Please suggest.


----------



## kunalhps

One tip i got from other simialr forums is that we should not pause at all. As few senior members said - the speaking should continue even if its not to the point .


----------



## Revt

10 in pronunciation is like I was speaking in some other language means the computer could not understand a single word. It's pathetic, I lived in the UK, Aus. I am able to communicate to native speakers very well. Don't know what to do and how to prepare. I also tried google translator as well and it could understand all words.


----------



## Aslam Khader

I got my PTE A Scores couple of days back and have filed my EOI with 60 points.
I want 70 points so that i can get the invite faster. I will be giving the exam again to boost my score to 79 in all sections.

Below is the score that I got in this attempt. This is my first attempt in PTE (never given IELTS or TOEFL before)
Listening 90
Speaking 90
Writing 77
Reading 75

I did not attempt two questions in reading due to time limit and I think that has impacted my writing and reading scores. I will do it better in my next attempt which is scheduled next week.


----------



## eminemkh

Yogi4Aus said:


> I would say -YES
> Summarise spoken or written text!
> Write important dates/names/years/words spoken by speaker
> If out are able to use this when you type this even if our story is a bit different from the speaker ,you will be score full
> So concentrate on noting these 4 things in your writing pad and write your summary in your own words using these.


Another like given to "the yogi"

It seemed you have also noticed the flaw in Pearson's system (in US state test that empty content with academic structure can score great in science subjects.

Just one thing, what do you mean by "If out are able to use this " I know its a typo but I just want to know what are you trying to say.

One more question (sorry to trouble you), I am suffering from forgetting words in Repeat Sentences, is it something to train or is there something I can crack it?

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Yogi4Aus

eminemkh said:


> Another like given to "the yogi"
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed you have also noticed the flaw in Pearson's system (in US state test that empty content with academic structure can score great in science subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing, what do you mean by "If out are able to use this " I know its a typo but I just want to know what are you trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> One more question (sorry to trouble you), I am suffering from forgetting words in Repeat Sentences, is it something to train or is there something I can crack it?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kev


Hi Eminemkh 

" if you are able to use this "
I mean Pearson software catches important words/names/dates but not context of what speaker is saying 
So if you feel easy (which u will definitely feel) to write these key words and speak anything linking those words and this helps you to build excellent fluency-go for it

Repeat sentence - watch an English movie / BBC biographies
Pause after an actor/speaker speaking and repeat 
Do it 100 times in a movie
You will be able to enhance this skill of remembering sentence tremendously!


----------



## Jamil Sid

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to ask about read aloud section. Do you first get time to look at the paragraph for few seconds before reading or you have to start reading right away after time starts?
> Second, I read there are 2 essay questions. Is that so? How much time is given for each? Or it's rare to get 2?
> 
> I am taking test in few weeks first time after bitterly disappointed experience with ielts. I scored 6 in writing but 8+ in rest. I felt hopeless at writing on paper under exam situation.
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers


Dear Ihmer,
Your major problem is grammar, you should work hard on it.


----------



## eminemkh

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Eminemkh
> 
> " if you are able to use this "
> I mean Pearson software catches important words/names/dates but not context of what speaker is saying
> So if you feel easy (which u will definitely feel) to write these key words and speak anything linking those words and this helps you to build excellent fluency-go for it
> 
> Repeat sentence - watch an English movie / BBC biographies
> Pause after an actor/speaker speaking and repeat
> Do it 100 times in a movie
> You will be able to enhance this skill of remembering sentence tremendously!


Owe you a dinner at the Quay if I can get through.


----------



## sagsun

Anyone who appeared for pte academic on 9th april at chopras Bangalore ??has anyone from that day received the result as generally they are published in 24 hours .


----------



## Aslam Khader

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to ask about read aloud section. Do you first get time to look at the paragraph for few seconds before reading or you have to start reading right away after time starts?
> Second, I read there are 2 essay questions. Is that so? How much time is given for each? Or it's rare to get 2?
> 
> I am taking test in few weeks first time after bitterly disappointed experience with ielts. I scored 6 in writing but 8+ in rest. I felt hopeless at writing on paper under exam situation.
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers


You will have 30 seconds before you actually start recording your answer. This time is more than sufficient for you to read the sentence once within yourself. 
80 percent of the cases there will be 2 essays, however I got only 1 essay when I wrote my PTE and got 3 summarize the written text.

I hope it should be easy for you to get above 79 in each section considering your IELTS score. All the very best. Keep calm and crack it!!!


----------



## aburaheel

Could anyone please provide link to download green book? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aggpunit

Anybody has any review of Pte exam center of Chandigarh or Patiala. Are they good one in terms of technicalities like mic/speaker etc?


----------



## jc007_ak47

aggpunit said:


> Anybody has any review of Pte exam center of Chandigarh or Patiala. Are they good one in terms of technicalities like mic/speaker etc?


Patiala is good..But in terms of scoring it's similar like others.


----------



## Rahul77

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Eminemkh
> 
> " if you are able to use this "
> I mean Pearson software catches important words/names/dates but not context of what speaker is saying
> So if you feel easy (which u will definitely feel) to write these key words and speak anything linking those words and this helps you to build excellent fluency-go for it
> 
> Repeat sentence - watch an English movie / BBC biographies
> Pause after an actor/speaker speaking and repeat
> Do it 100 times in a movie
> You will be able to enhance this skill of remembering sentence tremendously!


How did you improve on your reading score. Any advice will be highly appreciated. I have easily got more than 79 in other modules except reading (74 in first attempt and 67 in next)


----------



## aggpunit

jc007_ak47 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody has any review of Pte exam center of Chandigarh or Patiala. Are they good one in terms of technicalities like mic/speaker etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Patiala is good..But in terms of scoring it's similar like others.
Click to expand...

There has been big concerned in Delhi regarding mic issue and voice recording not upto the marks. One girl confident of 90 in speaking got just 47. Hence, I thought of selecting my center elsewhere. 
Are these assumptions true ?


----------



## John Page

amazingvipul said:


> Thanks for your tips Yogi4Aus.
> 
> My PTE scores are -
> S-45 R-66 L-76 W-90
> 
> As you can see the scores in my first attempt are similar to yours. In your first attempt, could you please share want went wrong in your speaking section? I am feeling very down after first attempt, how did you lift yourself up after this?
> In my case, instructor interfered during the mic testing period and asked me to put mic away from my mouth as if talking to a friend. Do you think that could have impacted my speaking scores?


Yes keeping mike close to your mouth will effect quality of your voice. Better to keep it away


----------



## jc007_ak47

aggpunit said:


> There has been big concerned in Delhi regarding mic issue and voice recording not upto the marks. One girl confident of 90 in speaking got just 47. Hence, I thought of selecting my center elsewhere.
> Are these assumptions true ?


It's not true buddy...i everytime get more than 80 in speaking and listening....delhi is a good place for exams...try to give in Global opportunities in kailash colony...it's a good center.


----------



## ankit_smart

> Originally Posted by aggpunit View Post
> 
> There has been big concerned in Delhi regarding mic issue and voice recording not upto the marks. One girl confident of 90 in speaking got just 47. Hence, I thought of selecting my center elsewhere.
> Are these assumptions true ?






jc007_ak47 said:


> It's not true buddy...i everytime get more than 80 in speaking and listening....delhi is a good place for exams...try to give in Global opportunities in kailash colony...it's a good center.


I also got my score score from delhi in first time only along with my friends. We also went to Global opportunities in kailash colony.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

jc007_ak47 said:


> Patiala is good..But in terms of scoring it's similar like others.


Target chandigarh has individual cabins while others dont. My scores were higher in target than sophia patiala. Rest all depend on destiny!


----------



## Xaha2425

Is anyone facing now technical problems with downloading reports?
Looks like it's an old problem with their site:

A program error occurred
04/12/2016 02:00:43.510 : www6.pearsonvue.com


----------



## farjaf

Xaha2425 said:


> Is anyone facing now technical problems with downloading reports?
> Looks like it's an old problem with their site:
> 
> A program error occurred
> 04/12/2016 02:00:43.510 : www6.pearsonvue.com


Try again later, it will fix


----------



## eminemkh

I am taking my test tomorrow in Hong Kong (it is not popular here) and feels like the more I practice the more I got worse off recently... especially in Repeat Sentences, my memory shrinks...

One more thing, my last attempt has better enable skills but band scores are worse (LRSW 67/81/72/69 GOPSW 78/62/79/19/87/90) comparing to the one before (LRSW 79/82/86/75 and GOPSW 66/67/76/47/61/60). So you guys might be able to see some associations or dissociation here...

I am going to take an off and watch some movies with no subtitles..


----------



## Xaha2425

I've received scores - site is up now.
Guys, i have a positive experience in Rescoring now.
L73/R73(+1)/S62/W67(+1)
Vocabulary 64=>70.

Too bad they haven't changed the speaking scores, but still it is possible to not just waste money by rescoring process 

It worked for me, and the machine can up one's score - PROVED.


----------



## Dushyant

I gave pte exam in patyala sophiya and i got only 41 score can some one help me to get 65 score


----------



## sagsun

OnlyAustralia said:


> Target chandigarh has individual cabins while others dont. My scores were higher in target than sophia patiala. Rest all depend on destiny!


Individual Cabins as in??? Are they like soundproof and you don't get disturbed by others while speaking ....as in most of the centers everyone tries to push their voice over others...


----------



## sagsun

What does " Taken - Scores not reportable " means while trying to check the pte academic score ?? has anyone faced it ...how many days will it take to resolve ??


----------



## trinkasharma

sagsun said:


> What does " Taken - Scores not reportable " means while trying to check the pte academic score ?? has anyone faced it ...how many days will it take to resolve ??


It will be first
" Taken - Scores not reportable "
and then
" Taken - Scores reportable ".

But you still need to wait for the email from PTE to open your score sheet.

Frankly it is quite dumb. Perhaps they are reportable to PTE partners at the second stage.


----------



## JGJ

*Material*



snhv said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Writing section shouldn't be an issue. There are few things you can do every time. I promise, if you follow it you will score at least 65.
> 1) you should know when to write both sided/ single sided arguments
> 2) No need to write a essay using 300 words. It can be between 201 and 230 max.
> 3) Write really simple sentences. Just make sure you are not making the spelling mistakes and have a correct grammar structure.
> 4) Give yourself at least 3 min to check everything.
> 
> This is my personal experience. I would have hardly one complex sentence otherwise whole essay would be simple sentences with the linking words.
> 
> for summary I have already given tips in my previous post.
> 
> Essay:
> Give basic intro of the topic. Many people believe that ...... However, this essay argues that....
> 
> There are many obvious reasons for.... , but the most important one is that...
> 
> The second important reason is that..
> 
> The gist of matter is that...
> 
> 
> For listening you have tell me what is your weakness.
> For speaking... I will say be fluent...No matter what just keep talking without using gap filling words..
> 
> I have structure ready for graphs which I am happy to share with you if you like...
> 
> cheers..
> Snh.


I will be doing my PTE test next month, therefore I am deeply interested in your graphs structure. How can you send me that?

I appreciate


----------



## sagsun

trinkasharma said:


> It will be first
> " Taken - Scores not reportable "
> and then
> " Taken - Scores reportable ".
> 
> But you still need to wait for the email from PTE to open your score sheet.
> 
> Frankly it is quite dumb. Perhaps they are reportable to PTE partners at the second stage.


Thanks ...But the other guys from my slot got their result within 24 hours and I am getting this message from last 4 days ...lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nringty

Anyone done PTE in Delhi or Kolkata. Need to know which test centre would be the best, basically a test centre in which you will not get distracted while others are speaking.


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

*PTE Bangalore*

I attempted PTE from the Chopras, bangalore and failed. Not a conducive environment and somehow now happy with the headsets they provide. So opted for Edwise centre. Does the trick of keeping the mic near the forehead or the ear really work. Please advise.


----------



## sumeetp

snhv said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Writing section shouldn't be an issue. There are few things you can do every time. I promise, if you follow it you will score at least 65.
> 1) you should know when to write both sided/ single sided arguments
> 2) No need to write a essay using 300 words. It can be between 201 and 230 max.
> 3) Write really simple sentences. Just make sure you are not making the spelling mistakes and have a correct grammar structure.
> 4) Give yourself at least 3 min to check everything.
> 
> This is my personal experience. I would have hardly one complex sentence otherwise whole essay would be simple sentences with the linking words.
> 
> for summary I have already given tips in my previous post.
> 
> Essay:
> Give basic intro of the topic. Many people believe that ...... However, this essay argues that....
> 
> There are many obvious reasons for.... , but the most important one is that...
> 
> The second important reason is that..
> 
> The gist of matter is that...
> 
> 
> For listening you have tell me what is your weakness.
> For speaking... I will say be fluent...No matter what just keep talking without using gap filling words..
> 
> I have structure ready for graphs which I am happy to share with you if you like...
> 
> cheers..
> Snh.


Hello SNHV,

Please share graphs structure that you are referring to.


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

Which centre in bangalore did you give your exam?


----------



## ertarun

sameer7106 said:


> Yes,
> She did both the practice test and boosters and this time again i bought a practice test for her.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer,

I am appearing at Global Opportunities this 23rd April. Can you help me with some tips about how was environment in the test center and interference, if any ?

Also if there is something which you would want me to follow particularly with mic position and seat location, it would be highly helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Nicusha

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes during my transition from 47 to 90 have understood following points
> 
> 
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start



Yogi, thank you so much.

Yogi, how can I improve fluency and pronunciation? When I took TestA, I scored 60 for pronunciation, but in 2 days on Real exam got for pron 33. Utter nonsense. 
THANK YOU.


----------



## Nicusha

kunalhps said:


> One tip i got from other simialr forums is that we should not pause at all. As few senior members said - the speaking should continue even if its not to the point .


Good idea.


----------



## Nicusha

eminemkh said:


> Another like given to "the yogi"
> 
> It seemed you have also noticed the flaw in Pearson's system (in US state test that empty content with academic structure can score great in science subjects.
> 
> Just one thing, what do you mean by "If out are able to use this " I know its a typo but I just want to know what are you trying to say.
> 
> One more question (sorry to trouble you), I am suffering from forgetting words in Repeat Sentences, is it something to train or is there something I can crack it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kev


Emi..., do you mean an irrelevant content?


----------



## lilousisou

hi all,
i got these results for my 2 PTE-A exams:
PTE-A First time Second time
Listening	59	51
Reading	59	67
Speaking	49	46
Writing	64	60
Grammar	72	64
Oral Fluency32	46
Pronunciation	37	40
Spelling	80	75
Vocabulary77	88
Written Discourse	76	51

i dont understand why oral fluency and pronounciation have been improved but speaking got worse . Which element influenced speaking socre? I guest content but dont know which enabling skill this fall into.


----------



## eminemkh

Hi, first of all, please disregard my username, it was a name I had since I was a kid.

Secondly, yes, it has been big in the State. Pearson has been doing bad in the State test using their system. A journalist attempted to put a nonsense academic formal essay into the exam n got good grades.

However, one should remember the pte academic is not exactly the same system while it has been developed with new people. Check on YouTube "validity and reliability of pte" for reference.

In conclusion, keep work on English ablity but also search for more information about its system architecture especially if you are a computer engineer.

And yes I'm practicing my essay.

Kevin


----------



## trinkasharma

eminemkh said:


> Hi, first of all, please disregard my username, it was a name I had since I was a kid.
> 
> Secondly, yes, it has been big in the State. Pearson has been doing bad in the State test using their system. A journalist attempted to put a nonsense academic formal essay into the exam n got good grades.
> 
> However, one should remember the pte academic is not exactly the same system while it has been developed with new people. Check on YouTube "validity and reliability of pte" for reference.
> 
> In conclusion, keep work on English ablity but also search for more information about its system architecture especially if you are a computer engineer.
> 
> And yes I'm practicing my essay.
> 
> Kevin


Even IELTS can be very nonsensical. Most exams are.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Nicusha said:


> Yogi, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi, how can I improve fluency and pronunciation? When I took TestA, I scored 60 for pronunciation, but in 2 days on Real exam got for pron 33. Utter nonsense.
> 
> THANK YOU.




I would say 
Keep your mic farthest from your mouth while you speak

Density or volume of your speech going into mic doesn't matter ,however if you push your breath/air into mic that will surely effect the balance of scoring software and your enabling scores as well.

My suggestion
Speak low but speak clear


----------



## theskyisalive

lilousisou said:


> hi all,
> i got these results for my 2 PTE-A exams:
> PTE-A First time Second time
> Listening	59	51
> Reading	59	67
> Speaking	49	46
> Writing	64	60
> Grammar	72	64
> Oral Fluency32	46
> Pronunciation	37	40
> Spelling	80	75
> Vocabulary77	88
> Written Discourse	76	51
> 
> i dont understand why oral fluency and pronounciation have been improved but speaking got worse . Which element influenced speaking socre? I guest content but dont know which enabling skill this fall into.


check this out, in particular page 4 and 5: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PTEA_Score_Guide_05Nov15.pdf


----------



## theskyisalive

Nicusha said:


> Good idea.


to continue to speak non related sentences is a good idea- if there are no other thoughts coming to your mind; certainly better than a long pause or using fillers anyday. 

However, remember that 'content' also contributes to your speaking scores.(http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PTEA_Score_Guide_05Nov15.pdf)


----------



## nchandi

as reading section contains 15 to 20 questions. 

so how much Full/Partial correct answers are required to get 65 for both cases (15 and 20) ?
does 65 denote percentage and it means 9.75 out 15 and 13 out of 20 ? 


please share your views on how partial marking is done. suppose in "Fill in the blanks" section you get 3 blanks correct out of 5 then is your score for that question will be 0.4 ?

Also how you deal with "Fill in the blanks" for certain vocabulary words listed as options. even if don't get them meaning from passage?


----------



## blackrider89

trinkasharma said:


> Even IELTS can be very nonsensical. Most exams are.


But Toefl/Ielts/CAE seem to be not that bad mate.


----------



## bocko

Got my results:

l:82
R:90
S:90
W:88


The best part is I got invi 3 days before the test...


----------



## Tayyabb

bocko said:


> Got my results:
> 
> l:82
> R:90
> S:90
> W:88
> 
> 
> The best part is I got invi 3 days before the test...


congrats..
on my 1st attempt i got 70+ in all and on 2nd attempt for 79+ i got less then 70 in all modules..
any tips for 80+


----------



## tchinyi

theskyisalive said:


> to continue to speak non related sentences is a good idea- if there are no other thoughts coming to your mind; certainly better than a long pause or using fillers anyday.
> 
> However, remember that 'content' also contributes to your speaking scores.(http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PTEA_Score_Guide_05Nov15.pdf)


I was thinking, what if we sing for 40 seconds for retell lecture and describe image ? non-stop singing for 40 sec....


----------



## gagan112

Hello,

Please provide me with some speaking tips and material for speaking especially for describe image and read a loud.


----------



## bocko

Tayyabb said:


> congrats..
> on my 1st attempt i got 70+ in all and on 2nd attempt for 79+ i got less then 70 in all modules..
> any tips for 80+


Well, for the last few weeks I was listening bbc4 podcast on my way to work and back (2.5-3 hours every day). It's amazing how many phrases and "posh" words you can pick up. 
For writing use the 30+ topics list, DO NOT read what other people wrote, do it by yourself! 
Finally, make it as simple as possible. Short sentences are the key. When I finished writing I cut 4 or 5 sentences in half which gave me another 10 extra words. 
For the summarise text section do not go over 40 words (I had 32 and 34 words). Hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## nchandi

nchandi said:


> as reading section contains 15 to 20 questions.
> 
> so how much Full/Partial correct answers are required to get 65 for both cases (15 and 20) ?
> does 65 denote percentage and it means 9.75 out 15 and 13 out of 20 ?
> 
> 
> please share your views on how partial marking is done. suppose in "Fill in the blanks" section you get 3 blanks correct out of 5 then is your score for that question will be 0.4 ?
> 
> Also how you deal with "Fill in the blanks" for certain vocabulary words listed as options. even if don't get them meaning from passage?


PTE experts please advice?


----------



## ertarun

gagan112 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please provide me with some speaking tips and material for speaking especially for describe image and read a loud.



Dear Gagan,

Try below two links:

Buy Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack Book Online at Low Prices in India | Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


Buy PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Book Online at Low Prices in India | PTE Academic Testbuilder: Student's Book + Audio Pack (Macmillan Testbuilders) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in



Basic Tips;

1. Listen to some English news channels like CNN IBN
2. Always practice at home using stopwatch in your cellphone

For describe image;

1. Understand the context of image in 5 seconds
2. Identify key units on X and Y axis.
3. Understand to peaks - peaks and bottoms
4. While saying back use statistical words like one half, quarter, doubled etc.
5. Use words like : sharp rise, steep increase, almost same, tumbled down, swelled up, gradual increase
6. If you are not able to say back 100% info, at least ensure you cover 80% details
7. And finally, be fluent, behave normally, and confident while saying back. focus on pronunciation and grammar more than on content.



For read aloud;

1. You get sufficient time to read the content/para before mic opens open.
2. Skim through content quickly and identify pain areas or words which look difficult to pronounce.
3. Identify the context and flow and especially punctuation.
4. Again be normal, patient and calm while saying back. 
5. For practice peak up random things around you from Internet, books and newspapers. Use stop watch and try reading some 50-80 words in 30 seconds. 


All the best. In fact I am also yet to appear in PTE. But this is what I have learnt over past one month.


Do hit like, if you feel above adds a value to you. . Stay connected.


----------



## ahmedsomir

Hi There,

My exam will be 7-5-2016... 

Any tips ??


----------



## Nicusha

bocko said:


> Got my results:
> 
> l:82
> R:90
> S:90
> W:88
> 
> 
> The best part is I got invi 3 days before the test...


Well done!


----------



## ZwIzH

Hi guys,
What does this message mean "Your exam results are not available at this time.". Where is the status is "Delivery Successful - On hold". 

Thanks


----------



## ptepas

tchinyi said:


> I was thinking, what if we sing for 40 seconds for retell lecture and describe image ? non-stop singing for 40 sec....


chances are the grading computer will explode and causing my score report to delay. do not ever do that!!!


----------



## ptepas

Pls look at my scores here. 
It says my spelling is *20*. 
If I got 20 out of 90, that means *every 4 of my 5 words* are spelled wrong. Is this even possible? Why do you think it is?


----------



## eminemkh

Summarizing... Applicable for both spoken and written text?


----------



## eminemkh

I got 19 on yesterday's test


----------



## trinkasharma

ptepas said:


> Pls look at my scores here.
> It says my spelling is *20*.
> If I got 20 out of 90, that means *every 4 of my 5 words* are spelled wrong. Is this even possible? Why do you think it is?


Not sure how PTE-A does it but IELTS used to deduct one mark for every 4 spellings.


----------



## JGJ

*Improve Speaking*

Hi folks!

Last month I did the IELTS test and I scored 7,5 on Speaking. Next month I'll do PTE, however, in my first mock test for PTE I scored just 50. Then I would like some tips of how I can shape my speaking to match the software requirements. During IELTS speaking test I felt really comfortable, I spoke slowly, thinking about the words I would use, try to use fancy words, I had taken care about my structure and the connection words. This approach was good for IELTS, however, I used the same approach in my mock test for PTE. During re-tell lecture and describe image, I spoke slowly, think about structure and the accurate words, but it seemed not to be effective.

Does anyone have the same problem? What should I change in my speaking to improve my score?

Regardas,
JGJ


----------



## trinkasharma

blackrider89 said:


> But Toefl/Ielts/CAE seem to be not that bad mate.


Well in IELTS, I was asked to write a letter to my friend. I had left my mobile at his home.

In real life, mobile and letter writing do not go together. I have not written a letter from 10 years. 

If it not working for you then take another exam from the approved list.


----------



## trinkasharma

bocko said:


> Got my results:
> 
> l:82
> R:90
> S:90
> W:88
> 
> 
> The best part is I got invi 3 days before the test...


Did you get a visa invite three days before the test? Did you already qualify without taking this English test?


----------



## bocko

trinkasharma said:


> Did you get a visa invite three days before the test? Did you already qualify without taking this English test?


Yup, I had 10 points from IELTS (S/R/W/L 8/9/7/8.5) but after 6 moths sitting in que I thought that I need to do something to get invi.


----------



## eminemkh

Sent u a message bocko


----------



## RIDA

bocko said:


> Got my results:
> 
> l:82
> R:90
> S:90
> W:88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is I got invi 3 days before the test...


Hi congrats can you see your PM plz
Thanks


----------



## bocko

ptepas said:


> Pls look at my scores here.
> It says my spelling is *20*.
> If I got 20 out of 90, that means *every 4 of my 5 words* are spelled wrong. Is this even possible? Why do you think it is?


i got 19 in the previous one it's one or two words which you frequently using, mine was simillar => similar


eminemkh said:


> Summarizing... Applicable for both spoken and written text?


----------



## Stream21

Hi Guys, 

Got my IELTS score today (First attempt), mandatory for Engineers Australia.. 
R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7 S 7.5 

I wanted 20 points in English competency, but missed it by a margin. Anyways do you think it would be a good idea to try PTE A rather than IELTS for second time.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Is there any discount code to purchase the Gold kit ?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

offto said:


> Wow great score!! Congratulations!!


Thanks Offto


----------



## RD1

*IELTS or PTE or TOEFL*

Hi Guys,

I recently took IELTS and awarded scores as shown below:

Listening:	7.5 
Reading:	8.0 
Writing:	8.0 
Speaking:	8.0 
Overall:	8.0

This result unfortunately awards me 10 points for SC 189. A 0.5 additional in listening would have given me 20 points.

With 10 points I am eligible for EOI with total of 60 points, but what I understand is with more points the probability of early acceptance and invite increases. 

I am thinking of writing TOEFL or either PTE, Can anyone of you please advise me whether this a good idea or not because I have another 1-2 months to go before I apply for EOI as my Migration Skill Assessment (MSA) is yet to be submitted.


----------



## Nicusha

Yogi4Aus said:


> Thanks Offto


Yogi, can we ask you a favour?
Could you, please, post your audio answer for describe image.

We really will appreciate it.


Thank you.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Trink,
Why did u think so, does you question mean the results of english test taken between the eoi submission date and the inivitation received date s not accepted or what?



trinkasharma said:


> bocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my results:
> 
> l:82
> R:90
> S:90
> W:88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is I got invi 3 days before the test...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a visa invite three days before the test? Did you already qualify without taking this English test?
Click to expand...


----------



## PriyaIndia

bocko said:


> trinkasharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a visa invite three days before the test? Did you already qualify without taking this English test?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I had 10 points from IELTS (S/R/W/L 8/9/7/8.5) but after 6 moths sitting in que I thought that I need to do something to get invi.
Click to expand...

 Did the DIBC acepted the results of ur english test taken between the eoi submission date and the inivitation received date ? Or u submitted new EOI?


----------



## trinkasharma

PriyaIndia said:


> Trink,
> Why did u think so, does you question mean the results of english test taken between the eoi submission date and the inivitation received date s not accepted or what?


Whatever is in EOI should be with you when you file the EOI. If you pass new tests then you are free to update your EOI with any valid test.

But if you did not have anything on the day you filed for EOI, then you are making a false declaration.


----------



## rickybd2

snhv said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Writing section shouldn't be an issue. There are few things you can do every time. I promise, if you follow it you will score at least 65.
> 1) you should know when to write both sided/ single sided arguments
> 2) No need to write a essay using 300 words. It can be between 201 and 230 max.
> 3) Write really simple sentences. Just make sure you are not making the spelling mistakes and have a correct grammar structure.
> 4) Give yourself at least 3 min to check everything.
> 
> This is my personal experience. I would have hardly one complex sentence otherwise whole essay would be simple sentences with the linking words.
> 
> for summary I have already given tips in my previous post.
> 
> Essay:
> Give basic intro of the topic. Many people believe that ...... However, this essay argues that....
> 
> There are many obvious reasons for.... , but the most important one is that...
> 
> The second important reason is that..
> 
> The gist of matter is that...
> 
> 
> For listening you have tell me what is your weakness.
> For speaking... I will say be fluent...No matter what just keep talking without using gap filling words..
> 
> I have structure ready for graphs which I am happy to share with you if you like...
> 
> cheers..
> Snh.


Would you mind sharing your graph structure ,, please pm me .


----------



## bocko

PriyaIndia said:


> Did the DIBC acepted the results of ur english test taken between the eoi submission date and the inivitation received date ? Or u submitted new EOI?


No, I didn't use this new score, I already got the invite from nsw with the old one (IELTS). I just took the test because I already paid for it.


----------



## mike445566

rickybd2 said:


> Would you mind sharing your graph structure ,, please pm me .


Hi Mate

I am struggling with graphs. Can You please send me the structure....

thanks


----------



## Nicusha

dreamsanj said:


> ZARA,,
> 
> well Speaking in the exam condition is different. So practice daily assuming you are in exam condition.
> 
> For the repeat sentence, I ask everyone who come to me for training that try Youtube. Listen to short lecture. Pause. repeat and re-listen to the same thing again to make sure you got it right.
> 
> The repeat sentence is combination of 2 ideas owen into complex sentence using some connectors. so your aim is to hear the ideas independently. With this you could at the least repeat 80%.
> Try the following.
> 
> 1) use of first letter techniques.
> try to scribble to first letter of the word that you hear. This need to be practiced a lot if you are slow writer. For example. The study shows that people mood can be affected by news and weather report .. Your notes should show atleast T..S..S..T..P..M..C..B..A..B..N..&..W..R..
> you can use sign lang which you are comfortable. again.. use what you are comfortable. people complain that this method is time consuming but an effective none the less. Practice this.
> 
> 2) once you are comfortable with the above method, then come to second technique. Mind reading.. this takes your imagination. You need to imagine the words and situation being spoken. put yourself into that situation while you are listening. for ex. College laboratory would be closed this week end for cleaning and reequipping../. you should imagine a college lib you were there. imagine a lock on front door and imagine they are cleaning... now all this has to happen at fast speed before mic opens and you narrate it back. Mind you, its not easy but with practice you will be able to do it.





dreamsanj, thank you for your advice.


----------



## Nicusha

trinkasharma said:


> All my attempts were like in the same month. My first attempt got me 90/90/90/63 . 63 was in speaking. Second attempt was similar. On the third, I got 90/90/90/77. This time I was not ready with my microphone so I missed one question in "one word answers". I finally got 80 in speaking on my last attempt.
> 
> So I did improve, but only in one subject.


Dear trinkasharma, what have you done to improve your speaking?


----------



## Nicusha

haozidong said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just finished my first PTE-A try on Practice Test B and got result as: L 67, R 63, S 62, W 65.
> Any hope to crack the real test for 65 each band?
> 
> Thanks!




haozidong, what have you done to improve your speaking?


----------



## sourabhmatta

I think speaking is quite easy from rest of the modules if attempted with right strategy. 

trinkasharma, some reading tips please. struggling 65 in reading from last 2 attempts 



Nicusha said:


> Dear trinkasharma, what have you done to improve your speaking?


----------



## Nicusha

pr_ans said:


> "Practice, Practice, Practice" as much as you can with as many samples that you can get your hands on. Please note - I did not buy any practice tests from Pearson. However, I did purchase the suggested books (PTE Official guide and Practice Tests Plus) and religiously finished them and did the practice tests in the CDs that came along with them (multiple times) that is all. And honestly, those books are really good and have multiple tips on how you need practice and how their software is designed to judge a test taker's responses, you follow that thoroughly and that will be all you need to crack PTE-A.
> 
> *Speaking *- The practices tests in the CDs allow you to record your response. Do that and compare it with the sample responses. Read along, when you listen to the sample responses *Always* in that you will gradually pick up the tempo and pronunciation of the sample response speaker. Once you think you achieved then record your response listen to it and compare it with the sample response again... Identify the differences, Redo...compare...Redo.. you will eventually be perfect.
> 
> *Listening* - For this finish the practice tests and watch a lot of youtube unboxing and tech review videos made by people all over the world to get the hang of the accents and dialects. You will eventually understand every word spoken in English in any tempo or accent. Trust me on this.
> 
> Lastly, doing practice tests multiple times will piss you off... Atleast tat was case with me, Do Not fall for that. Start a stop watch and take sample tests just the way you take the actual one again and again. I just took a weeks off from office and did this before I took the exam.. nothing else.
> 
> Hope it helps. Good luck.



pr_ans, thank you.


----------



## trinkasharma

Nicusha said:


> Dear trinkasharma, what have you done to improve your speaking?


Checked the mike and put it on the side. Took like 3 minutes to set it and listen to the recording.

Spoke faster than my first time.

Practiced more graphs, graphs are repeated often. I practiced all the graphs I could find in IELTS A books.


----------



## sourabhmatta

haozidong, you will crack it. i am 100% sure



Nicusha said:


> haozidong, what have you done to improve your speaking?


----------



## Nicusha

pr_ans said:


> Very true, Describe image is one section many people freak out. Remember it is not the technical part the PTE software will judge us on. It will judge on how fluently & grammatically correct sentences we are going to use when trying to explain what is shown on the screen. I did get a few graphs which were quite tough (tough only if we try to understand what it is technically), that is where most of us fail - strictly keep that feeling away. "It is English that is written on the graph and I know how to speak English"  lol...seriously .. tell tat to yourself and now talk... see the difference


Thanks


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Nicusha said:


> Yogi, can we ask you a favour?
> 
> Could you, please, post your audio answer for describe image.
> 
> 
> 
> We really will appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Hi
Nicusha 

I don't know how to attach a audio file here 

Though I can Whatsapp if required


----------



## Nicusha

Sansu83 said:


> I listen to audio clip and made habit of making notes of important words and gauge the mood or theme of discussion. While explaining I explained in my words including the points such a way that it should sound similar to the topic. You need to practice that part thoroughly.
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sourabhmatta said:


> Yogi4Aus bro,
> 
> 
> 
> you have tremendous PTE stats. some reading tips please. listening and writing tips will also welcomed.


UNORTHODOX WAYS but If you are not expert at English language,use these techniques ,tips

Speaking 
-pronunciation and fluency score the most 
Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40%
Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
Never leave a question 
Remember you have to speak good confident English
In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
Practice it
Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start

Reading
-manage your time
Practice always with timers even at home
-do sample papers again n again
-make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
-reading is sheer hard work
Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve 
-Reading newspaper articles
Improves your speed
Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary 
When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups

Writing-
Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary 
Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
I always used and score high in vocabulary 
Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
- try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
Remember to correct spellings
Eg.
"Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong 
"Hence, there is. " is marked 
right 
Small thinned will score you high 
I swear I have never practiced Writing ever  ,a mighty before a cram Ryan IELTS vocab and its proper usage

Listening
It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
-English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check 
- I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
I drive for at least one hour both sides to work and it always played on my system!!


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

Yogi4Aus said:


> UNORTHODOX WAYS but If you are not expert at English language,use these techniques ,tips
> 
> system!!


Hi Yogi4Aus, 
Thanks mate for your important information, which really useful for PTE A aspirants and much appreciated for your efforts.

I have a peculiar question in writing. In writing part, need to use a space button after any special character like comma(,), period(.),colon) and semi-colon(.
If we write space for every special/punctuation symbols, the word count also increases. Chances to increase the word count 15 to 25 if we give spaces after punctuation symbols. I'm in dilemma which way to write.

Which one is better to implement writing?

For instance, 
However,People have argued on this controversial topic. Word count - 7 
However, People have argued on this controversial topic. Word count - 8


Thanks in advance. 
BR/// NAGA


----------



## trinkasharma

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Hi Yogi4Aus,
> Thanks mate for your important information, which really useful for PTE A aspirants and much appreciated for your efforts.
> 
> I have a peculiar question in writing. In writing part, need to use a space button after any special character like comma(,), period(.),colon) and semi-colon(.
> If we write space for every special/punctuation symbols, the word count also increases. Chances to increase the word count 15 to 25 if we give spaces after punctuation symbols. I'm in dilemma which way to write.
> 
> Which one is better to implement writing?
> 
> For instance,
> However,People have argued on this controversial topic. Word count - 7
> However, People have argued on this controversial topic. Word count - 8
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> BR/// NAGA


I think I can answer this. Your 7 word count sentence is wrong.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

trinkasharma said:


> I think I can answer this. Your 7 word count sentence is wrong.


Thanks mate.


----------



## trinkasharma

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Thanks mate.


Type your sentences in MS word. If you see a red/green squiggly line then correct it. If it does not understand your words then don't use them. You can get 90 without using a heavy word.


----------



## jesiu

Hi,

Thanks for your tips.

But Re-order paragraphs doesn't score the most *1 Each pair of correct adjacent textboxes
*

About speaking content. Hod did you come up with 

Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40% ????

I've scored 50 in speaking and OF 38, P55 that means I had to score 100 in content. Simple math 38*0,5+55*0,4+0,1x=50 => x=100





Yogi4Aus said:


> UNORTHODOX WAYS but If you are not expert at English language,use these techniques ,tips
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
> 
> Reading
> -manage your time
> Practice always with timers even at home
> -do sample papers again n again
> -make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
> -reading is sheer hard work
> Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve
> -Reading newspaper articles
> Improves your speed
> Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary
> When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups
> 
> Writing-
> Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary
> Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
> 9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
> I always used and score high in vocabulary
> Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
> - try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
> Remember to correct spellings
> Eg.
> "Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong
> "Hence, there is. " is marked
> right
> Small thinned will score you high
> I swear I have never practiced Writing ever  ,a mighty before a cram Ryan IELTS vocab and its proper usage
> 
> Listening
> It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
> -English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check
> - I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
> I drive for at least one hour both sides to work and it always played on my system!!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

jesiu said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tips.
> 
> 
> 
> But Re-order paragraphs doesn't score the most *1 Each pair of correct adjacent textboxes
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> About speaking content. Hod did you come up with
> 
> 
> 
> Content is only 10% important
> 
> Fluency -50%
> 
> Pronunciation -40% ????
> 
> 
> 
> I've scored 50 in speaking and OF 38, P55 that means I had to score 100 in content. Simple math 38*0,5+55*0,4+0,1x=50 => x=100




Hi jesiu 

Gave exam 5 times and scored 90 in speaking thrice 

I know what I have spoken 
Sometimes made my own story in re tell but spoke good English 

Repeated questions in one word/few word answers 
And explained graphs with wrong information/content
And test on test scored full 

Re order has max weightage because every para is linked to another and If one goes wrong ,there is obvious that other will go wrong as well
Unlike any other ques and section
And if you can master it ,then you can score maximum in least possible time

And yes thanks for your simple maths 
I am not forcing you to take my tips

Take it if you like it and believe what I am saying!!!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Hi Yogi4Aus,
> 
> Thanks mate for your important information, which really useful for PTE A aspirants and much appreciated for your efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a peculiar question in writing. In writing part, need to use a space button after any special character like comma(,), period(.),colon) and semi-colon(.
> 
> If we write space for every special/punctuation symbols, the word count also increases. Chances to increase the word count 15 to 25 if we give spaces after punctuation symbols. I'm in dilemma which way to write.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is better to implement writing?
> 
> 
> 
> For instance,
> 
> However,People have argued on this controversial topic. Word count - 7
> 
> However, People have argued on this controversial topic. Word count - 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BR/// NAGA




Hello NAGA

The 2nd option is right 
In first option However,People (will be considered one word)

And computer will mark it a spelling mistake!!


----------



## aliee

*PTE A Result*

Hi Guys, 

I got my result today from PTE. The result took 7 days for me and curiosity killed me literally. For other people who took the test with me on the same date and time, they got their result next day. 

BUT, it was worth the wait!!!

I got this: L/R/S/W 82/84/90/84 :second: 

yayyy!!


----------



## aburaheel

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my result today from PTE. The result took 7 days for me and curiosity killed me literally. For other people who took the test with me on the same date and time, they got their result next day.
> 
> BUT, it was worth the wait!!!
> 
> I got this: L/R/S/W 82/84/90/84 :second:
> 
> yayyy!!


Congratulations.


----------



## aburaheel

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my result today from PTE. The result took 7 days for me and curiosity killed me literally. For other people who took the test with me on the same date and time, they got their result next day.
> 
> BUT, it was worth the wait!!!
> 
> I got this: L/R/S/W 82/84/90/84 :second:
> 
> yayyy!!


Aliee, I sent you PM. Could you please reply the same? 
Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my result today from PTE. The result took 7 days for me and curiosity killed me literally. For other people who took the test with me on the same date and time, they got their result next day.
> 
> BUT, it was worth the wait!!!
> 
> I got this: L/R/S/W 82/84/90/84 :second:
> 
> yayyy!!


The curiosity only figuratively killed you. If it were to be literal then you would not be able to write.


----------



## aliee

Don't take the pun, literally!


----------



## Nicusha

Guys, Is in Private Message directory a bottom"Return back to thread"? How I can quickly come back to page, from where I sent PM?
Thanks.


----------



## Nicusha

H-H said:


> I need the 10 points for proficient English and after my 3 IELTS attempts, I only achieved competent English in the 2nd and 3rd times, therefore I decided to try PTE Academic, as we all know I only need to reach 65+ in each and every part. After my 2nd attempt I got 65+ in all parts except writing I scored 60 knowing that in the second test my spelling score dropped from 44 to 20, I know that my spelling is my weakest link, as I am always using spell checker, should I go for rescore bear in mind the following points:
> 
> • PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
> • Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
> • In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
> 
> If not would you please advise on how should I improve my spelling in the most rapid way, as I am planning to take the exam again after two weeks.
> 
> *My 1st PTE Academic Attempt*
> Date: 12/12/2015
> Overall Score:	56
> *Communicative Skills*
> - Listening:	60
> - Reading:	61
> - Speaking:	48
> - Writing:	55
> *Enabling Skills	*
> - Grammar:	47
> - Oral Fluency:	43
> - Pronunciation: 55
> - Spelling:	44
> - Vocabulary: 50
> - Written Discourse:	51
> 
> *My 2nd PTE Academic Attempt*
> Date: 13/2/2016
> Overall Score:	65
> *Communicative Skills*
> - Listening:	67
> - Reading:	67
> - Speaking:	70
> - Writing:	60
> *Enabling Skills*
> - Grammar:	52
> - Oral Fluency:	52
> - Pronunciation:	78
> - Spelling:	20
> - Vocabulary:	73
> - Written Discourse	44
> 
> I appreciate your feedback.



Hi H-H, how have you improved your pronunciation in 2 months?

Thanks


----------



## Nicusha

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received my PTE-Academic test report. Here's my score :
> 
> Overall Score: 90
> Communicative Skills
> - Listening: 90
> - Reading: 90
> - Speaking: 90
> - Writing: 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> - Grammar: 81
> - Oral Fluency: 90
> - Pronunciation: 61
> - Spelling: 77
> - Vocabulary: 87
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> Can I claim 20 Points for the English Language ability as i have 79+ in all 4 sections under Enabling and an overall score of 79+ as well?


Thus, fluency is paramount.


----------



## trinkasharma

I got 80 in speaking with a fluency score of 65.


----------



## Nicusha

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i gave my PTE 2nd time and fails in 2nd attempt too
> PTE First attempt LRSW 57 70 58 64
> PTE Second attempt LRSW 62 61 41 69
> 
> in 2nd attempt there is lot of noise so i guess thats the reason speaking dip too low but must be some my fault too
> 
> can anyone struggling for PTE willing to share time with me for preparation on skype
> 
> we can do writing,speaking etc to improve each other
> 
> Regards




Same with me have happen in my last attempt and all recordings didn't stop after 3 seconds of silence. Thus, it some how affected speaking (64 -> 51).


----------



## Nicusha

trinkasharma said:


> I got 80 in speaking with a fluency score of 65.


Trinkasharma, have you got 90 for pronunciation?


----------



## Nicusha

Redbox said:


> If you consistently failing in speaking, try back ielts. I got 6 attempts but always failed in speaking and I decided to go back to IELTS. I wasted time, money and effort in PTE.


Have you succeeded in IELTS?


----------



## Nicusha

theskyisalive said:


> Your weakness is Listening and Speaking
> 
> To improve listening/speaking scores listen to Australian radio stations(eg ABC) for an hour or two everyday and then try to speak non stop on what you heard for 2 minutes.Record your speech and review for mistakes. Also read out newspaper etc loud for 30 minutes everyday, this will improve clarity of your speech.
> 
> Its amazing how much we learn just by listening to ourselves!
> 
> And don't worry about the noise in test center. i felt that scoring was more lenient in the real test as compared to practice tests, maybe to account for the clamour...


Thanks for sharing. I will add your advice to my practice: Listen sentence, repeat, record, compare and do it again and again.


----------



## jesiu

Is PTE test A and B more difficult that actual test?


----------



## trinkasharma

Nicusha said:


> Trinkasharma, have you got 90 for pronunciation?


80. That was enough for me.


----------



## jalpesh

Hello all,


I am new to this forum and i am preparing for PTE Exam. My English is not that good but i want to score 65+ in each section. I am not able to speak in Retell lecture and Graph Section so please someone help me to get the out of the rid of those two sections as i have said i am not that fluent in English so please help me as i am getting frustrated day by day.

If some one have any structured material for graph or any predefined sentences template or whatever helpful material do share with me it would be a great help for me.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

trinkasharma said:


> I think I can answer this. Your 7 word count sentence is wrong.


Absolutely right trinkasharma!


----------



## German1492

So, after 3 PTEs, 4 practice tests and 2 LONG months, I have finally achieved the score I wanted. It might take a while but if you persevere, you are going to get it. I strongly suggest to anybody who is currently deciding between IELTS and PTE, to go after PTE. 

Practice A / B / PTE 1/2 Practice A / B / PTE 3

Listening 71 84 79 79 82 90 86
Reading 71 84 75 90 80 81 90
Speaking 79 82 90 77 87 85 87
Writing 68 82 72 79 77 89 90

Grammar 67 82 81 82 83 90 90
O. Fluen. 72 87 81 75 76 80 90
Pronunc. 75 72 84 63 84 74 90
Spelling 55 73 45 90 90 90 90
Vocabula. 72 81 81 85 85 90 87
Written D. 79 90 90 90 90 90 90


----------



## jalpesh

Yogi4Aus said:


> Absolutely right trinkasharma!


Hi Yogi Can you please share me the secret how you improve your speaking score from 47 to 90.

i am struggling in Graph and retell lecture of speaking section.


----------



## jalpesh

rickybd2 said:


> Would you mind sharing your graph structure ,, please pm me .


Can you please share me the ready structure for graph


----------



## CaTDaDa

Nicusha said:


> Have you succeeded in IELTS?


I have taken PTE twice and failed on Speaking module.

Recently, I retook IELTS for the 3rd time and Manage to get min band 7 at all components. This of course comes with practice. I have took lessons in British Council Singapore and learn how to write proper essays.

In regards to PTE test, I feel the marking speaking test unnatural and you can be affected by surroundings. For IELTS speaking, I manage to score 8.0 but for PTE I only scored a 62 or max 63 on my 2 attempts.

Therefore, I decided to go back and take writing lesson to improve IELTS writing and manage to clear with a 7. 

For PTE, my writing scores can be above 85.

My recent IELTS score as follows:
Speaking: 8.0
Reading: 7.5
Writing: 7.0
Listening: 7.5

2nd April 2016 test


----------



## aggpunit

Were these actual test scores?


----------



## aggpunit

German1492 said:


> So, after 3 PTEs, 4 practice tests and 2 LONG months, I have finally achieved the score I wanted. It might take a while but if you persevere, you are going to get it. I strongly suggest to anybody who is currently deciding between IELTS and PTE, to go after PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice A / B / PTE 1/2 Practice A / B / PTE 3
> 
> Listening 71 84 79 79 82 90 86
> Reading 71 84 75 90 80 81 90
> Speaking 79 82 90 77 87 85 87
> Writing 68 82 72 79 77 89 90
> 
> Grammar 67 82 81 82 83 90 90
> O. Fluen. 72 87 81 75 76 80 90
> Pronunc. 75 72 84 63 84 74 90
> Spelling 55 73 45 90 90 90 90
> Vocabula. 72 81 81 85 85 90 87
> Written D. 79 90 90 90 90 90 90


Were these real test scores? You gave these number of test just as practice?


----------



## aggpunit

Any body from Delhi?


----------



## German1492

aggpunit said:


> Were these real test scores? You gave these number of test just as practice?


The first two sets of numbers are the results of Practice Test A and B, 3rd and 4th are the results of the PTE-Academic (1&2), the 5th and 6th are Practice Test A and B and the last set is the most recent results of the exam.


----------



## aggpunit

German1492 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were these real test scores? You gave these number of test just as practice?
> 
> 
> 
> The first two sets of numbers are the results of Practice Test A and B, 3rd and 4th are the results of the PTE-Academic (1&2), the 5th and 6th are Practice Test A and B and the last set is the most recent results of the exam.
Click to expand...

How did you got the scoring for practice tests?


----------



## German1492

aggpunit said:


> German1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were these real test scores? You gave these number of test just as practice?
> 
> 
> 
> The first two sets of numbers are the results of Practice Test A and B, 3rd and 4th are the results of the PTE-Academic (1&2), the 5th and 6th are Practice Test A and B and the last set is the most recent results of the exam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you got the scoring for practice tests?
Click to expand...

Go to the official website of PTE and pay for the tests. They cost 60 usd if you buy both tests or 36 usd each.
https://ptepractice.com


----------



## tchinyi

Yogi4Aus said:


> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start


This is still unbelievable


----------



## Yogi4Aus

aggpunit said:


> Any body from Delhi?




Yes I am


----------



## Madhu89

I took "scored practise test A" and got below scores.

Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +

L/R/S/W : 75/65/71/73

Enabling scores: Grammar : 83
Oral fluency 64
Pronunciation : 68
Spelling : 90
Vocabulary: 79
written discourse: 90

Note: My reading score seems to be a concern and also i found it hard.


----------



## aggpunit

Madhu89 said:


> I took "scored practise test A" and got below scores.
> 
> Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +
> 
> L/R/S/W : 75/65/71/73
> 
> Enabling scores: Grammar : 83
> Oral fluency 64
> Pronunciation : 68
> Spelling : 90
> Vocabulary: 79
> written discourse: 90
> 
> Note: My reading score seems to be a concern and also i found it hard.


Most of the results in pte are better than the practice test. So you may sought for the real test.


----------



## trinkasharma

Madhu89 said:


> I took "scored practise test A" and got below scores.
> 
> Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +
> 
> L/R/S/W : 75/65/71/73
> 
> Enabling scores: Grammar : 83
> Oral fluency 64
> Pronunciation : 68
> Spelling : 90
> Vocabulary: 79
> written discourse: 90
> 
> Note: My reading score seems to be a concern and also i found it hard.


Take practice test 2 as well and then go for the real test. You reading score is not too assuring at this point.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Madhu89 said:


> I took "scored practise test A" and got below scores.
> 
> Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +
> 
> L/R/S/W : 75/65/71/73
> 
> Enabling scores: Grammar : 83
> Oral fluency 64
> Pronunciation : 68
> Spelling : 90
> Vocabulary: 79
> written discourse: 90
> 
> Note: My reading score seems to be a concern and also i found it hard.




Madhu 
I think you are good to go for exam 

This score can even fetch you 79+!!!


----------



## aggpunit

Can anybody help me to understand practice test. Is it online or on your system? And can it be given more than once?


----------



## trinkasharma

aggpunit said:


> Can anybody help me to understand practice test. Is it online or on your system? And can it be given more than once?


Online. Only one attempt after buying it. If you re pay then you are getting the same test.


----------



## devil_hammer

Yogi4Aus said:


> UNORTHODOX WAYS but If you are not expert at English language,use these techniques ,tips
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start


Hi

Can I please ask - did you let the timer run all the way to the end of the recording (so that it said 'Complete') or did you give your answer, pause for 3 secs, and then click on Next?

I am worried that not waiting until the end of the timer of the recording is not recording my answers?

In the practice test if you pause for 3 secs, it displays a message that says 'Recording stopped due to 3 secs silence detected', but in the real exam, even with a pause it did not display any such message.


Thanks

Ross


----------



## Stream21

Any tips for summarize spoken text ?? 

I'm planning to give PTE on 30th April, so plz help me


----------



## dbittencourt

I did Scored Test B today and got the following results:

Listening 79
Reading 73
Speaking 72
Writing 77

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 74
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

My test is tomorrow... Do you think I'm far from 79+?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

dbittencourt said:


> I did Scored Test B today and got the following results:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening 79
> 
> Reading 73
> 
> Speaking 72
> 
> Writing 77
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 90
> 
> Oral Fluency 74
> 
> Pronunciation 66
> 
> Spelling 90
> 
> Vocabulary 87
> 
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> My test is tomorrow... Do you think I'm far from 79+?




Yes my friend 
With similar skill and performance 
You will easily touch 79+


----------



## trinkasharma

dbittencourt said:


> I did Scored Test B today and got the following results:
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 73
> Speaking 72
> Writing 77
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 74
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> My test is tomorrow... Do you think I'm far from 79+?


Do you want an honest answer?


----------



## pr_ans

Nicusha said:


> pr_ans, thank you.


You are welcome.


----------



## aggpunit

Is practice test of PTE - A recommended. Or better go without that? If yes, how many would be sufficient to opt?


----------



## sagsun

Which Center is Better in Delhi for PTE exam ...IS it Global opportunities or Pearson center ...better in terms of noise isolation..equipment or having any cabins etc..as mainly during speaking section it matters ..else all are same ....or about chandigarh also ..if center there is better than delhi ..


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sagsun said:


> Which Center is Better in Delhi for PTE exam ...IS it Global opportunities or Pearson center ...better in terms of noise isolation..equipment or having any cabins etc..as mainly during speaking section it matters ..else all are same ....or about chandigarh also ..if center there is better than delhi ..




Pearson centre by far


----------



## ertarun

Yogi4Aus said:


> Pearson centre by far



Hi Yogi4Aus,

Any comments about global opp center in Delhi ? I am appearing there this Saturday. your comments may help me a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

ertarun said:


> Hi Yogi4Aus,
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments about global opp center in Delhi ? I am appearing there this Saturday. your comments may help me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Hi ertarun 
Global opportunities have a smaller room with 5 seats with less space between seats

Where's Pearson centre has bigger room with 12 seats and good spacing in between 

If you can do with noise from other participants,exam is same at both centre

Personally I gave my first attempt at global 

Rest 4 are at Pearson, and you can compare the scores ( in my signatures)


----------



## Yogi4Aus

devil_hammer said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please ask - did you let the timer run all the way to the end of the recording (so that it said 'Complete') or did you give your answer, pause for 3 secs, and then click on Next?
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried that not waiting until the end of the timer of the recording is not recording my answers?
> 
> 
> 
> In the practice test if you pause for 3 secs, it displays a message that says 'Recording stopped due to 3 secs silence detected', but in the real exam, even with a pause it did not display any such message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ross




I waited for getting paused (after 3seconds) and click next 
This actually saves time and also it allows you to 10-15 secs between questions and keep your mind focussed to coming questions


----------



## josemathew77

Ielts 7 = pte a 65


----------



## Stream21

Which centre is good in Melbourne for PTE, with less disturbance from near-by cabins?


----------



## AdhishP

Hello Experts,

can any one provide me practice test for PTE-A, I appeared for Mock and I scored
60 - Speaking,
63 - Writing,
70 - reading,
68 - Listening.

want to improve to have 65 minimum each, please help me with more practice material before the final call.


----------



## aggpunit

What is best way of recording? Speak till 40 secs or click "next" once completed before 40 sec or allow the pause?


----------



## Aslam Khader

AdhishP said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> can any one provide me practice test for PTE-A, I appeared for Mock and I scored
> 60 - Speaking,
> 63 - Writing,
> 70 - reading,
> 68 - Listening.
> 
> want to improve to have 65 minimum each, please help me with more practice material before the final call.


Book an exam date, go and give it. You will get more than 65 easily in all sections based on your mock test results.


----------



## Aslam Khader

Stream21 said:


> Any tips for summarize spoken text ??
> 
> I'm planning to give PTE on 30th April, so plz help me


Some people would recommend to note down the key points.
But this is something very similar to Retell lecture, its just that you will be writing the summary here. So listen carefully to the lecture and understand the context.
Then in your own words you would be able to write it easily(provided you understood the context clearly). It doesn't have to be in a single sentence, multiple sentence would be fine.

All the very best for your exam


----------



## AdhishP

Aslam Khader said:


> Hi Aslam,
> 
> Book an exam date, go and give it. You will get more than 65 easily in all sections based on your mock test results.


Thanks for motivation, I feel I should give one more mock to gain some more confidence. I will update you and request you to guide me further. Just one thing can I get some practice material as most of the test on net are more or less.

Thanks
AP


----------



## Aslam Khader

AdhishP said:


> Thanks for motivation, I feel I should give one more mock to gain some more confidence. I will update you and request you to guide me further. Just one thing can I get some practice material as most of the test on net are more or less.
> 
> Thanks
> AP


Hi Adhish,

The below link contains some material which I used for my preparation. Hope it will be helpful. There are also lot of materials available in this forum. Just search for it.

The one tip which I would give is, when you took your practice test the score sheet would contain your enabling score. Please check in which area under the enabling section you are weak at. Concentrate in improving that particular skill rather than looking at giving more practice tests to crack each sections because at the end of the day it is how you perform on that particular day would determine your score . 

My practice test scores were
Listening 66
Speaking 67
Reading 55
Writing 62

Actual exam
Listening 90
Speaking 90
Reading 75
Writing 77

I have booked for my second attempt the day after tomorrow :fingerscrossed:

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)


----------



## sfaridi

Aslam Khader said:


> Hi Adhish,
> 
> The below link contains some material which I used for my preparation. Hope it will be helpful. There are also lot of materials available in this forum. Just search for it.
> 
> The one tip which I would give is, when you took your practice test the score sheet would contain your enabling score. Please check in which area under the enabling section you are weak at. Concentrate in improving that particular skill rather than looking at giving more practice tests to crack each sections because at the end of the day it is how you perform on that particular day would determine your score .
> 
> My practice test scores were
> Listening 66
> Speaking 67
> Reading 55
> Writing 62
> 
> Actual exam
> Listening 90
> Speaking 90
> Reading 75
> Writing 77
> 
> I have booked for my second attempt the day after tomorrow :fingerscrossed:
> 
> PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)


Can you guide me how to cater the reading section. I got 59 60 58 in the last 3 attempts. Rest all sections are above 70.


----------



## Aslam Khader

sfaridi said:


> Can you guide me how to cater the reading section. I got 59 60 58 in the last 3 attempts. Rest all sections are above 70.


Hi Sfaridi,

The reading section is a tricky section because the time limit is very less compared to other sections (this is my personal opinion). There are just three subsections in your reading section. MCSA/MCMA, Fill in the blanks, Re-order paragraph.

For the first two sections the simplest way to do is to first eliminate the options that are not relevant, rather than checking which one would be the right answer. Once you start eliminating the options you will definitely land on the options which suits the subject.
The exam is not that hard, so you can understand the context and at the same time the options are also not so difficult (words that you have never heard before). But in a very worst situation if you do not know the meaning of the options, then just read the sentence by placing each of the options. Definitely with this approach you can eliminate certain words because it wont sound natural.

For Re-order paragraph, find the sentence that stands alone and does not have any supporting phrases or words. Once you find that it will be easy to connect the other sentences. For example, sentence that start with 'This' , 'That' can definitely not be the first sentence. There can only be your connecting sentences may be 2nd or 3rd sentence. Each sentence has a linking word to the next sentence which also connects the previous sentence. Once you find this it will be a cake walk for you to re-order the paragraph. However when you complete, please read the entire paragraph once and check if you find any issues, because if you misplace the sentence then the paragraph would have a different meaning to it or you may feel something is incorrect.


Please remember that these are not the only subsections that will fetch you the score in reading. Your performance in other sections would also contribute to your reading score. For example 'Read aloud' section in speaking will contribute to your reading score.

Hope it helps.


----------



## xmilanx

guys,

how can i do a mock test ? I really need to check how my score would be...


----------



## sfaridi

Aslam Khader said:


> Hi Sfaridi,
> 
> The reading section is a tricky section because the time limit is very less compared to other sections (this is my personal opinion). There are just three subsections in your reading section. MCSA/MCMA, Fill in the blanks, Re-order paragraph.
> 
> For the first two sections the simplest way to do is to first eliminate the options that are not relevant, rather than checking which one would be the right answer. Once you start eliminating the options you will definitely land on the options which suits the subject.
> The exam is not that hard, so you can understand the context and at the same time the options are also not so difficult (words that you have never heard before). But in a very worst situation if you do not know the meaning of the options, then just read the sentence by placing each of the options. Definitely with this approach you can eliminate certain words because it wont sound natural.
> 
> For Re-order paragraph, find the sentence that stands alone and does not have any supporting phrases or words. Once you find that it will be easy to connect the other sentences. For example, sentence that start with 'This' , 'That' can definitely not be the first sentence. There can only be your connecting sentences may be 2nd or 3rd sentence. Each sentence has a linking word to the next sentence which also connects the previous sentence. Once you find this it will be a cake walk for you to re-order the paragraph. However when you complete, please read the entire paragraph once and check if you find any issues, because if you misplace the sentence then the paragraph would have a different meaning to it or you may feel something is incorrect.
> 
> Please remember that these are not the only subsections that will fetch you the score in reading. Your performance in other sections would also contribute to your reading score. For example 'Read aloud' section in speaking will contribute to your reading score.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for the details...but how abt fill in the blanks...any strategy or alternate help?


----------



## trinkasharma

xmilanx said:


> guys,
> 
> how can i do a mock test ? I really need to check how my score would be...


A PTE-Academic books from Amazon
B PTE Preparation Gold Kit
C Others


----------



## Sammy92

*Got my results!*

Hey guys,

I'm so ecstatic!! eace:

After 2 weeks of preparation and 1 mock exam at PTE website, i got my desired marks of 79+ each:

Mock Test A: (Taken 2 days before the exam)
Listening: 80
Reading: 72 :doh:
Speaking: 87
Writing: 88


Actual Test: :boxing: (Got my results within 24 hours)
Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 84
Writing: 90

Some Tips:

Listening:
- Close your eyes and focus on the intonation of the speech.
- Break information in "mental chunks" to remember what's said easily. 

Reading:
- If you're reading speed is 200wpm, then you can actually read through all the passage and have enough time to answer the questions. 
- Hard (tricky?) sections are MCQ multiple ans and Highlight Spoken words - both ahve negative markings.

Speaking:
- Have structure in mind and follow it. 
- Speak like a teleprompter
- Slow down your speech rate to avoid mumbling. 
- You will hear other examiners speak so I suggest when you practice, play a background noise in your phone so you get used to it. 

Writing:
- Again, follow a structure and stick to it.
- Be careful with spelling mistakes here! leave 3 mins to check spelling.
- Don't spend more than 2 minute to think of the examples, content, thesis etc... 

Overall, I think the exam is harder than IELTS, however, marking is consistent (and maybe lenient) and you don't have to worry about maker's subjectivity that IELTS has. 

My IELTS marks were:
Listening: 9
Reading: 8
Speaking: 8
Writing: 7.5  (this happend 2 times, last time it was 7 :confused2: )

Cheers and Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Nicusha

Sammy92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so ecstatic!! eace:
> 
> After 2 weeks of preparation and 1 mock exam at PTE website, i got my desired marks of 79+ each:
> 
> Mock Test A: (Taken 2 days before the exam)
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 72 :doh:
> Speaking: 87
> Writing: 88
> 
> 
> Actual Test: :boxing: (Got my results within 24 hours)
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 84
> Writing: 90
> 
> Some Tips:
> 
> Listening:
> - Close your eyes and focus on the intonation of the speech.
> - Break information in "mental chunks" to remember what's said easily.
> 
> Reading:
> - If you're reading speed is 200wpm, then you can actually read through all the passage and have enough time to answer the questions.
> - Hard (tricky?) sections are MCQ multiple ans and Highlight Spoken words - both ahve negative markings.
> 
> Speaking:
> - Have structure in mind and follow it.
> - Speak like a teleprompter
> - Slow down your speech rate to avoid mumbling.
> - You will hear other examiners speak so I suggest when you practice, play a background noise in your phone so you get used to it.
> 
> Writing:
> - Again, follow a structure and stick to it.
> - Be careful with spelling mistakes here! leave 3 mins to check spelling.
> - Don't spend more than 2 minute to think of the examples, content, thesis etc...
> 
> Overall, I think the exam is harder than IELTS, however, marking is consistent (and maybe lenient) and you don't have to worry about maker's subjectivity that IELTS has.
> 
> My IELTS marks were:
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8
> Speaking: 8
> Writing: 7.5  (this happend 2 times, last time it was 7 :confused2: )
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck :thumb:



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nicusha

[LEFT said:


> German1492[/LEFT];9952873]So, after 3 PTEs, 4 practice tests and 2 LONG months, I have finally achieved the score I wanted. It might take a while but if you persevere, you are going to get it. I strongly suggest to anybody who is currently deciding between IELTS and PTE, to go after PTE.
> 
> Practice A / B / PTE 1/2 Practice A / B / PTE 3
> 
> Listening 71 84 79 79 82 90 86
> Reading 71 84 75 90 80 81 90
> Speaking 79 82 90 77 87 85 87
> Writing 68 82 72 79 77 89 90
> 
> Grammar 67 82 81 82 83 90 90
> O. Fluen. 72 87 81 75 76 80 90
> Pronunc. 75 72 84 63 84 74 90
> Spelling 55 73 45 90 90 90 90
> Vocabula. 72 81 81 85 85 90 87
> Written D. 79 90 90 90 90 90 90


German1492, how have you improved you speaking?


----------



## Nicusha

Sammy92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm so ecstatic!! eace:
> 
> After 2 weeks of preparation and 1 mock exam at PTE website, i got my desired marks of 79+ each:
> 
> Mock Test A: (Taken 2 days before the exam)
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 72 :doh:
> Speaking: 87
> Writing: 88
> 
> 
> Actual Test: :boxing: (Got my results within 24 hours)
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 84
> Writing: 90
> 
> Some Tips:
> 
> Listening:
> - Close your eyes and focus on the intonation of the speech.
> - Break information in "mental chunks" to remember what's said easily.
> 
> Reading:
> - If you're reading speed is 200wpm, then you can actually read through all the passage and have enough time to answer the questions.
> - Hard (tricky?) sections are MCQ multiple ans and Highlight Spoken words - both ahve negative markings.
> 
> Speaking:
> - Have structure in mind and follow it.
> - Speak like a teleprompter
> - Slow down your speech rate to avoid mumbling.
> - You will hear other examiners speak so I suggest when you practice, play a background noise in your phone so you get used to it.
> 
> Writing:
> - Again, follow a structure and stick to it.
> - Be careful with spelling mistakes here! leave 3 mins to check spelling.
> - Don't spend more than 2 minute to think of the examples, content, thesis etc...
> 
> Overall, I think the exam is harder than IELTS, however, marking is consistent (and maybe lenient) and you don't have to worry about maker's subjectivity that IELTS has.
> 
> My IELTS marks were:
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8
> Speaking: 8
> Writing: 7.5  (this happend 2 times, last time it was 7 :confused2: )
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck :thumb:


Sammy92, what do you hve for fluency and pronunciation? Thanks


----------



## geekslovenerds

If I give mock exam, when would I get the results?


----------



## trinkasharma

geekslovenerds said:


> If I give mock exam, when would I get the results?


Within 15 mins or so.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hey Guys,

I have given my B mock test and got below result

S- 56
R- 49 
W- 65
L- 63

My last Test Mock Test A and actual

Mock test

S:- 38
l:- 52
W:- 55
R:- 46

Actual:-

S:- 72
L"- 66
R"- 61
W:- 66

Any chance to cross 65 this time?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi, Can anyone guide me.

Are the mock Test same like the ones given as free sample Test or is it the paid one? Is purchasing Gold kit mandatory to see how you have scored or the free sample Tests also give you scoring?

Thanks
Giri


----------



## Stream21

Hi, 
I gave the mock test A, here is my results 
L 76
R 84
S 72
W 76

Enabling skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 47


Any tips for improving pronunciation and written discourse ??


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Stream21 said:


> Hi,
> I gave the mock test A, here is my results
> L 76
> R 84
> S 72
> W 76
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 46
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> 
> Any tips for improving pronunciation and written discourse ??




Hi stream
You are good to go for real exam and achieve 79+


----------



## Giri vishnu

Stream- Which Mock Test did you give?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi, Can anyone guide me.
> 
> Are the mock Test same like the ones given as free sample Test or is it the paid one? Is purchasing Gold kit mandatory to see how you have scored or the free sample Tests also give you scoring?
> 
> Thanks
> Giri




Free sample test don't give you scoring
They are practice questions like real exam

Mock test are dummy tests like real tests
Which gives you idea and feel of real exam


----------



## Stream21

Hi Giri, 

I gave the scoring test A. I believe you need to buy either silver or gold kit to attempt a scored mock


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks, so it is imperative we buy either of these, else free samples do not give us scoring?


----------



## Madhu89

One quick question guys:


How much time we could afford to spend on 1 reorder paragraph question?



Anyone who took real test already could split up time for each type of reading questions?.

For example total time 40 minutes 17 questions and split according to type of questions. If possible.

It would be really great help. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Madhu89 said:


> One quick question guys:
> 
> 
> How much time we could afford to spend on 1 reorder paragraph question?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who took real test already could split up time for each type of reading questions?.
> 
> For example total time 40 minutes 17 questions and split according to type of questions. If possible.
> 
> It would be really great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance




4 mins for 2 MCMA
4 mins for 2 MCOA
10 mins for 2 reorders
2 mins each for each fill up paragraph (in reading)


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Yogi,

Any chance of clearing with 65 scores with below stats?


I have given my B mock test and got below result

S- 56
R- 49 
W- 65
L- 63

My last Test Mock Test A and actual

Mock test

S:- 38
l:- 52
W:- 55
R:- 46

Actual:-

S:- 72
L"- 66
R"- 61
W:- 66









Yogi4Aus said:


> 4 mins for 2 MCMA
> 4 mins for 2 MCOA
> 10 mins for 2 reorders
> 2 mins each for each fill up paragraph (in reading)


----------



## pipebritop

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi stream
> You are good to go for real exam and achieve 79+


Hi! what did you do to improve from 60 to 90 in speaking? any kind of excercise?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

pipebritop said:


> Hi! what did you do to improve from 60 to 90 in speaking? any kind of excercise?




Yes bro

Keep mic far from your mouth
,avoid air entering 
Speak in one flow 
Speak like a TelePrompTer (answering machines )
Do not fumble 
Do not pause 
Speak anything using key words from describe image/re tell
Even if you speak non sensical sentences but in good English
You will score good on speaking


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of clearing with 65 scores with below stats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have given my B mock test and got below result
> 
> 
> 
> S- 56
> 
> R- 49
> 
> W- 65
> 
> L- 63
> 
> 
> 
> My last Test Mock Test A and actual
> 
> 
> 
> Mock test
> 
> 
> 
> S:- 38
> 
> l:- 52
> 
> W:- 55
> 
> R:- 46
> 
> 
> 
> Actual:-
> 
> 
> 
> S:- 72
> 
> L"- 66
> 
> R"- 61
> 
> W:- 66




Hi sourabh
Work on your reading

Do sample papers from all books again n again
Do it with timer (repeat in couple of days)

See if you are improving

Macmillan /Kenny are the books

When you reach and achieve atleast 80% in sample
Paper, you are good to go


----------



## pipebritop

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes bro
> 
> Keep mic far from your mouth
> ,avoid air entering
> Speak in one flow
> Speak like a TelePrompTer (answering machines )
> Do not fumble
> Do not pause
> Speak anything using key words from describe image/re tell
> Even if you speak non sensical sentences but in good English
> You will score good on speaking


That is a useful tip! I did not understood why my score in speaking was under 70 if i did not too much bad. Do you have any idea if listening is an integrated task with speaking for the test?


----------



## Madhu89

Yogi4Aus said:


> 4 mins for 2 MCMA
> 4 mins for 2 MCOA
> 10 mins for 2 reorders
> 2 mins each for each fill up paragraph (in reading)


Thanks a lot mate. I thought it should be two minutes and hurried up in mock test as well, but at last i saw more than 5 mins remaining after completion.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Yogi,

i have done reading practice from kenny and Mcmillan, however i have achieved 70 to 80% from kenny as it is easy compared to the Mock test.

But god know why i am short of some marks in reading again and again 




Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi sourabh
> Work on your reading
> 
> Do sample papers from all books again n again
> Do it with timer (repeat in couple of days)
> 
> See if you are improving
> 
> Macmillan /Kenny are the books
> 
> When you reach and achieve atleast 80% in sample
> Paper, you are good to go


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> i have done reading practice from kenny and Mcmillan, however i have achieved 70 to 80% from kenny as it is easy compared to the Mock test.
> 
> 
> 
> But god know why i am short of some marks in reading again and again




Sourabh
If that's the case
Please read newspapers,books 
Anything in English that you like a lot of it
Basic collocations,idioms
If you can master it
Your reading will get better


----------



## aliee

dbittencourt said:


> I did Scored Test B today and got the following results:
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 73
> Speaking 72
> Writing 77
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 74
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> My test is tomorrow... Do you think I'm far from 79+?



Thats a good score for practice test. I scored something similar in the mock test and in the real test the results were way better!!! All the best.


----------



## aliee

aggpunit said:


> Is practice test of PTE - A recommended. Or better go without that? If yes, how many would be sufficient to opt?


Yes! I did it a week before registering for the actual test and it would help you in assessing your weaknesses in particular sections or areas and you can improve that. 

In my practice test, I scored 90 in speaking and rest were all below 77. In the real test i scored 90 in speaking again and above 80 in all other sections. I lacked in writing, particularly grammar. So I read so many essays to get the idea and it worked. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## theskyisalive

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks, so it is imperative we buy either of these, else free samples do not give us scoring?


the PTE mock tests are the closest to the original exam and will give you a fair idea of where you stand!


----------



## sahil10294

Hi Guys, I have given both mock test below are result.
Mock 1
L 55
R 44
S 55
W 57

Mock 2
L 55
R 38
S 46
W 51

I need 58+ in each. Please help me in reading section.


----------



## theskyisalive

sahil10294 said:


> Hi Guys, I have given both mock test below are result.
> Mock 1
> L 55
> R 44
> S 55
> W 57
> 
> Mock 2
> L 55
> R 38
> S 46
> W 51
> 
> I need 58+ in each. Please help me in reading section.


-Practise reading comprehension questions that come in MBA entrance exams
-start reading some good novels
-read any english newspaper for 15 minutes and then write a summary of what all you read in your own words, repeat as many times as you can

You should see your reading and writing scores improving after 10-15 days!

All the best!


----------



## Madhu89

Is there 1 day pte test booster for 2 $? 
I searched a lot but unable to find.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Madhu89 said:


> Is there 1 day pte test booster for 2 $?
> I searched a lot but unable to find.




Hahaha

Who told you?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

I attempted a practice test and I have some questions: can anybody answer them for me.


1. In the writing section, I was able to see the time as 48:14 (mm:ss) and found it difficult to manage time for a particular task.
Eg, I had to note the start time as 48:00 and make sure I finish before 58:00

Is this the only way or is there any other way to keep a check on allotted time for a given writing task.

2. In the repeat sentence / read aloud - the audio stops 3 seconds after we complete the reading/repeating. 

Should we click next immediately after we stop speaking, or after the recording stops post three seconds of silence.
In any case - we have to click next manually, and we are not taken to next question automatically. Right ?

3. If describe image is completed in 35 seconds, what do we do for rest 5 seconds. 
In my opinion, it is not recommended to speak sentence that can be only partially recorded, as it may reduce score in grammer. Is my assumption correct ?

4. Do we really need to speak like a teleprompter ?
Can any S/90 scorer give me a recorded audio of a retell lecture or describe image?

Thanks !


----------



## tchinyi

I have another question, some says taking IELTS in Bali or Thailand would be easier to score.

Does this applies to PTE-A as well ?


----------



## anshulmadan

DavidBenjamin said:


> I attempted a practice test and I have some questions: can anybody answer them for me.
> 
> 
> 1. In the writing section, I was able to see the time as 48:14 (mm:ss) and found it difficult to manage time for a particular task.
> Eg, I had to note the start time as 48:00 and make sure I finish before 58:00
> 
> Is this the only way or is there any other way to keep a check on allotted time for a given writing task.
> 
> 2. In the repeat sentence / read aloud - the audio stops 3 seconds after we complete the reading/repeating.
> 
> Should we click next immediately after we stop speaking, or after the recording stops post three seconds of silence.
> In any case - we have to click next manually, and we are not taken to next question automatically. Right ?
> 
> 3. If describe image is completed in 35 seconds, what do we do for rest 5 seconds.
> In my opinion, it is not recommended to speak sentence that can be only partially recorded, as it may reduce score in grammer. Is my assumption correct ?
> 
> 4. Do we really need to speak like a teleprompter ?
> Can any S/90 scorer give me a recorded audio of a retell lecture or describe image?
> 
> Thanks !



Can you be please elaborate point 1 regarding writing section. As per my knowledge the actual PTE test displays a timer for each question for either 20mins or 10 mins.

For repeat sentence or any other question you can finish and press next when you have finished or you can even let the recorder stop and give you a prompt to move next as it does not matter. What matters is that you speak properly and finish your sentence within the stipulated time frame. No half sentences or words and with proper punctuation pauses and stress.

If ur describe image finishes in 35 seconds then you dont need to speak. Just press next and move on. Although ensure that you cover all the aspects of describe image as advised in my post at page 885.

No thats not the case. You dont need to speak like a teleprompter. Just be natural and fluent. I have used my brain to speak and taken pauses too (although they were between sentences) 
but still received 90 in speaking in both my attempts.
Just speak with the flow.

Hope this helps.

Anshul


----------



## Rio Huynh

*Moving from IELTS to PTE-A*

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie in this forum and this my first time posting here!

I've been stuck with IELTS for a long time but could't achieve 7.0 for writing (L:8, R:8.5 and S:7). I have recently discover this forum and I found that I should give PTE-A a try. However, I don't have much material and sources to prepare for PTE-A. 

I really appreciate if anyone can share the materials and resources for preparing for PTE-A. Moreover, I don't know how to Inbox particular member in this forum so it's great if anyone can give me a clue! Thanks a lot


----------



## sweetyboost

Hi, I would like to know abt the PR. I have PTE-A score of 65. I am eligible to apply for a PR. If I get a PR, Am I eligible for doing job or should I only do my education as I am applying for PR on academic score?


----------



## anshulmadan

Rio Huynh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie in this forum and this my first time posting here!
> 
> I've been stuck with IELTS for a long time but could't achieve 7.0 for writing (L:8, R:8.5 and S:7). I have recently discover this forum and I found that I should give PTE-A a try. However, I don't have much material and sources to prepare for PTE-A.
> 
> I really appreciate if anyone can share the materials and resources for preparing for PTE-A. Moreover, I don't know how to Inbox particular member in this forum so it's great if anyone can give me a clue! Thanks a lot


See page 885 to 887 of this forum and look for google drive links for matetial download.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

anshulmadan said:


> Can you be please elaborate point 1 regarding writing section. As per my knowledge the actual PTE test displays a timer for each question for either 20mins or 10 mins.
> 
> For repeat sentence or any other question you can finish and press next when you have finished or you can even let the recorder stop and give you a prompt to move next as it does not matter. What matters is that you speak properly and finish your sentence within the stipulated time frame. No half sentences or words and with proper punctuation pauses and stress.
> 
> If ur describe image finishes in 35 seconds then you dont need to speak. Just press next and move on. Although ensure that you cover all the aspects of describe image as advised in my post at page 885.
> 
> No thats not the case. You dont need to speak like a teleprompter. Just be natural and fluent. I have used my brain to speak and taken pauses too (although they were between sentences)
> but still received 90 in speaking in both my attempts.
> Just speak with the flow.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Anshul


Thanks Anshul that helps. 

If you don't mind, would you be able to share a recorded audio of your read aloud or describe image.


----------



## dolly4u5

Finally I got my desired score 7 in each and overall 72.

I had to try four times to get this score, I was disappointed as last time I gave PTE my score was almost 7 band and missed it by just 1 mark in reading.. I would encourage every one to try and try until you achieve your desired score.


----------



## sylvya

Hi everyone,

I managed to get the book and MP3's for the book "Kenny N. PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key". However, in the copy I got I have MP3 up to serial no. 161. Apparently, the audios (serial No. 
162-236) for sample student answers are missing. Could anyone share or provide any link from where I can download the missing audios. The sample answers will be really helpful for me because sometimes I am not sure what sort of answers are really expected.

Thanks everyone in advance.

Sylvya.


----------



## 2015yash

Hello All,

Can someone please tell me if I give PTE multiple times which score is valid out of all the attempts ?? Will that be the highest one or the latest one ???

Appreciate if someone could share the confirmation/detail link also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pipebritop

2015yash said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me if I give PTE multiple times which score is valid out of all the attempts ?? Will that be the highest one or the latest one ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate if someone could share the confirmation/detail link also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.












It means wich one is valid? The one referred on the eoi or the second one? (if the second is lower than the one on the eoi)



Sent from mTalk


----------



## fireblade'17

Can someone tell which is a better center in Bangalore to take up the PTE-A exam? Am worried of noise from other takers. Any first hand experience is appreciated. Also what is the preferred time slot in terms to less number of takers?
thx


----------



## fireblade'17

Can someone tell which is a better center in Bangalore to take up the PTE-A exam? Am worried of noise from other takers. Any first hand experience is appreciated. Also what is the preferred time slot in terms to less number of takers?
thx


----------



## theskyisalive

fireblade'17 said:


> Can someone tell which is a better center in Bangalore to take up the PTE-A exam? Am worried of noise from other takers. Any first hand experience is appreciated. Also what is the preferred time slot in terms to less number of takers?
> thx


The one near Manipal center is the best, noise is always going to be there...but that is compensated by somewhat lenient scoring in the actual exam!

All slots will be full, so don't worry about it and prepare accordingly


----------



## theskyisalive

pipebritop said:


> It means wich one is valid? The one referred on the eoi or the second one? (if the second is lower than the one on the eoi)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


The one you have mentioned in eoi will be accepted


----------



## Rab nawaz

This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.

" I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test. 

As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.

How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences. 

Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field. 

The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


----------



## Nandhini2016

*The centre in chennai*



sridharv86 said:


> I would strongly advice you to buy the gold kit. How much ever prep you make offline, ultimately you need to have that validated against PTE's scoring algorithm once atleast before attempting the real test.


Hi Sridhar,

Can you share your experience about the Edwise centre where you take PTE exam in chennai? Was it noisy?? Is the facilities ok? I am planning to book there. Need to know your experience


----------



## Dayz

*Speaking*

Hi friends,

My results are as follows:

Scored Test: A B A
L...67..76..69
R...59..66..59
S...56..57..56
W...71..76..76

Grammer....83..82..67
Ora.fluenc..51..53..57
Pronuncia..39..33..37
Spellings....81..84..55
Vocabulary..72..90..85
Writt.disco..47..90..90

I am asking you to advise me on how to improve in speaking section. Please advise. Ii need at least 65 in each section. 

Thanks.


----------



## 2015yash

Rab nawaz said:


> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


Dear Rab Nawaz,

I would really appreciate if using your tips I can improve my score. Looking forward for your next post.


----------



## 2015yash

pipebritop said:


> It means wich one is valid? The one referred on the eoi or the second one? (if the second is lower than the one on the eoi)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


No, I am asking for which one out of all attempts will be valid. The latest one or the highest one or anyone.


----------



## Dayz

Madhu89 said:


> Is there 1 day pte test booster for 2 $?
> I searched a lot but unable to find.


I think it does not exist.


----------



## pipebritop

2015yash said:


> No, I am asking for which one out of all attempts will be valid. The latest one or the highest one or anyone.


we are in the same wsp group!


hahahaha


----------



## Dayz

DavidBenjamin said:


> I attempted a practice test and I have some questions: can anybody answer them for me.
> 
> 
> 1. In the writing section, I was able to see the time as 48:14 (mm:ss) and found it difficult to manage time for a particular task.
> Eg, I had to note the start time as 48:00 and make sure I finish before 58:00
> 
> Is this the only way or is there any other way to keep a check on allotted time for a given writing task.
> 
> 2. In the repeat sentence / read aloud - the audio stops 3 seconds after we complete the reading/repeating.
> 
> Should we click next immediately after we stop speaking, or after the recording stops post three seconds of silence.
> In any case - we have to click next manually, and we are not taken to next question automatically. Right ?
> 
> 3. If describe image is completed in 35 seconds, what do we do for rest 5 seconds.
> In my opinion, it is not recommended to speak sentence that can be only partially recorded, as it may reduce score in grammer. Is my assumption correct ?
> 
> 4. Do we really need to speak like a teleprompter ?
> Can any S/90 scorer give me a recorded audio of a retell lecture or describe image?
> 
> Thanks !


2. I think you can click next. no problem. 
4. I also do not know whether we should not even breath at the end of each sentence (seriously).


----------



## Dayz

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes bro
> 
> Keep mic far from your mouth
> ,avoid air entering
> Speak in one flow
> Speak like a TelePrompTer (answering machines )
> Do not fumble
> Do not pause
> Speak anything using key words from describe image/re tell
> Even if you speak non sensical sentences but in good English
> You will score good on speaking


Sir, are you saying that we should not even breath even after each complete sentence? should we speak continuously without breathing between sentences-confused:confused2:


----------



## Dayz

Yogi4Aus said:


> Free sample test don't give you scoring
> They are practice questions like real exam
> 
> Mock test are dummy tests like real tests
> Which gives you idea and feel of real exam


I agree completely.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Dayz said:


> Sir, are you saying that we should not even breath even after each complete sentence? should we speak continuously without breathing between sentences-confused:confused2:




I am saying 
Keep your mic farthest from your mouth when you speak 

So even when you take deep breaths which is natural during speaking sections ,it should not be recorded by microphone because if if does
You will be masked negatively 
Since its a computer software and does not know what to mark and what not to mark

Hope that makes sense to you?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Marked*


----------



## Dayz

Yogi4Aus said:


> I am saying
> Keep your mic farthest from your mouth when you speak
> 
> So even when you take deep breaths which is natural during speaking sections ,it should not be recorded by microphone because if if does
> You will be masked negatively
> Since its a computer software and does not know what to mark and what not to mark
> 
> Hope that makes sense to you?


Thanks friend. may be that is the mistake I made. I tried to speak continuously without or with minimal breaths. see my results below and advise please:

Scored Test: A B A
L...67..76..69
R...59..66..59
S...56..57..56
W...71..76..76

Grammer....83..82..67
Ora.fluenc..51..53..57
Pronuncia..39..33..37
Spellings....81..84..55
Vocabulary..72..90..85
Writt.disco..47..90..90

I am asking you to advise me on how to improve in speaking section. Please advise. Ii need at least 65 in each section. 

Thanks


----------



## nbt

Rab nawaz said:


> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


Great, looking for your tips, I spent too much money for them....


----------



## Dayz

Yogi4Aus said:


> Marked*


noted.


----------



## G.K

explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


Hi prashantdamle,

Can you please provide some tips for writing. I am appearing in PTEA for the second time and need 79+ each. My previous scores are S-90, L-66, R-65, W-64.

Thanks
GK


----------



## G.K

Rab nawaz said:


> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


Hi Rab,

Can you please help us here to score better. I need some guidance on Writing (specially).
My previous PTEA scores are S-90, L-67,R-65,W-60.

Thanks for your help in advance.
GK


----------



## Rio Huynh

*Tips for writing*



explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


I extremely appreciate if you can share your tips to achieve high score in writing!


----------



## Rio Huynh

*Your sharing will be absolutely important to me!*



Rab nawaz said:


> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


I can't wait to see your tips to achieve high score in PTE-A. I've just started and your sharing will shorten my journey! Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Dayz

Friends, please I need your help. I do not do such things as Hmm, uh-mm, in my speaking, but why am I not scoring better. 

Scored Test results: 
.....A... B.... A
L...67..76..69
R...59..66..59
S...56..57..56
W...71..76..76

Grammer....83..82..67
Ora.fluenc..51..53..57
Pronuncia..39..33..37
Spellings....81..84..55
Vocabulary..72..90..85
Writt.disco..47..90..90

I am asking you to advise me on how to improve in speaking section. Please advise. I need at least 65 in each section. 

Thanks


----------



## Dayz

Rio Huynh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie in this forum and this my first time posting here!
> 
> I've been stuck with IELTS for a long time but could't achieve 7.0 for writing (L:8, R:8.5 and S:7). I have recently discover this forum and I found that I should give PTE-A a try. However, I don't have much material and sources to prepare for PTE-A.
> 
> I really appreciate if anyone can share the materials and resources for preparing for PTE-A. Moreover, I don't know how to Inbox particular member in this forum so it's great if anyone can give me a clue! Thanks a lot


Check pte website for materials (Google pte academic and click link). You can get some for free, buy practice tests. It's worth it.


----------



## Dayz

Rio Huynh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie in this forum and this my first time posting here!
> 
> I've been stuck with IELTS for a long time but could't achieve 7.0 for writing (L:8, R:8.5 and S:7). I have recently discover this forum and I found that I should give PTE-A a try. However, I don't have much material and sources to prepare for PTE-A.
> 
> I really appreciate if anyone can share the materials and resources for preparing for PTE-A. Moreover, I don't know how to Inbox particular member in this forum so it's great if anyone can give me a clue! Thanks a lot


Get free materials from pte website (google pte academic and click on the link). buy scored tests from there, it's worth it.


----------



## ihmar2002

I got ielts result with 7 in writing but this time reading score fell to 6. 
I've registered for pte and will appear first time in exam this week. I am preparing using offline test and will do online test before exam. 
Your suggestion will be highly appreciated to get 65+ in each. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey Guys,

I gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.

PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)

Personal Introduction : - Just speak about urself.
Read aloud :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error. 

Repeat sentence : On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.

Describe image:- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph. 
Ideal answer :-
line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.


Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words. 


Answer short question :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only. 

One sentence Paragraph :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.

Essay (20mins) : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.

First paragraph.
Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)

Second paragraph.
An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .

Third paragraph.
One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points. 

try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.


PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)

Multiple choice questions (x2) : Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.

Re-order paragraphs : - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.

Fill in the blanks (x2) : Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.

A ten minute break is optional

PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)
I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here. 
Summarize spoken text :- 
Multiple choice x2 
Fill the blanks
Highlight the correct summary
Select missing word
Highlight incorrect words
Write from dictation

All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon. Do let me know if u need anything else. Check page 885 to 887 for google drive links of the PTE material.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## jesiu

Do you guys remeber pte mock test A essay questions? Do you know where can I find exact question?


----------



## geekslovenerds

A word of warning to everyone, please never click on Next until the recording status says completed.


----------



## Nicusha

G.K said:


> Hi prashantdamle,
> 
> Can you please provide some tips for writing. I am appearing in PTEA for the second time and need 79+ each. My previous scores are S-90, L-66, R-65, W-64.
> 
> Thanks
> GK



Please, please give some advice for speaking. Thank you.


----------



## sounddonor

any one of you got the essay list?


----------



## anshulmadan

sanjeewa said:


> any one of you got the essay list?


See page 885 _887 and look for google drive links for matetial which also had the repeated essay list.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Hi All,

People who have done the exam recently, put their essays, re-tell lecture, summarize test/audio, re-order para, anything that you can remember will be useful.


----------



## Nicusha

anshulmadan said:


> Can you be please elaborate point 1 regarding writing section. As per my knowledge the actual PTE test displays a timer for each question for either 20mins or 10 mins.
> 
> For repeat sentence or any other question you can finish and press next when you have finished or you can even let the recorder stop and give you a prompt to move next as it does not matter. What matters is that you speak properly and finish your sentence within the stipulated time frame. No half sentences or words and with proper punctuation pauses and stress.
> 
> If ur describe image finishes in 35 seconds then you dont need to speak. Just press next and move on. Although ensure that you cover all the aspects of describe image as advised in my post at page 885.
> 
> No thats not the case. You dont need to speak like a teleprompter. Just be natural and fluent. I have used my brain to speak and taken pauses too (although they were between sentences)
> but still received 90 in speaking in both my attempts.
> Just speak with the flow.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Anshul



Anshulmadan, thank you for sharing


----------



## aliee

Hello David, 

See my response inline below. I hope it helps. 



DavidBenjamin said:


> I attempted a practice test and I have some questions: can anybody answer them for me.
> 
> 
> 1. In the writing section, I was able to see the time as 48:14 (mm:ss) and found it difficult to manage time for a particular task.
> Eg, I had to note the start time as 48:00 and make sure I finish before 58:00
> 
> Is this the only way or is there any other way to keep a check on allotted time for a given writing task.
> 
> In writing you will have a total of 3 tasks and the time is not allocated to each task. Its up to you if you can finish a summary question in 2 minutes instead of 10 mins. and 20 mins essay in 30 mins. You have to stay inside your total time for Writing section. Try this on a mock test. If you need a simulation test let me know, I have the application for the simulation test and its FREE
> 
> 
> 2. In the repeat sentence / read aloud - the audio stops 3 seconds after we complete the reading/repeating.
> 
> Should we click next immediately after we stop speaking, or after the recording stops post three seconds of silence.
> In any case - we have to click next manually, and we are not taken to next question automatically. Right ?
> 
> Read aloud is different and Repeat sentence are different. Read aloud allows you the time to read and practice for *35 seconds* and then you have to start reading in in the mic immediately. and if you don't speak for 3 seconds mic will be stopped and question will be marked as complete. You can click next if you have finished, no problem with that.
> 
> 
> 3. If describe image is completed in 35 seconds, what do we do for rest 5 seconds.
> In my opinion, it is not recommended to speak sentence that can be only partially recorded, as it may reduce score in grammer. Is my assumption correct ?
> 
> You should keep on speaking till the end with fluency even if a sentence is left incomplete in the end. That will not affect on your score.
> 
> 4. Do we really need to speak like a teleprompter ?
> Can any S/90 scorer give me a recorded audio of a retell lecture or describe image?
> 
> No, you don't have to copy the speaker or speak like a robot!!! You can use fillers like "ummm" "let me see..." so your speaking will sound natural but the key here is fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> The simulation test has sample responses to the questions and they are very helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## aliee

sanjeewa said:


> any one of you got the essay list?


Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

With essays.


----------



## ihmar2002

When is the best time to give practice test? Should be a day or two before real test? How you have found most useful? I've exam on next Sunday.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicusha

Outstanding test takers, who achieved 80+ in speaking, please share recorded audio of your describe image, retell lecture.

Or if someone has already posted here an audio, please write a page number.


We appreciate it.


----------



## ptepas

Dayz said:


> Sir, are you saying that we should not even breath even after each complete sentence? should we speak continuously without breathing between sentences-confused:confused2:


with no breathin, one will pass or die trying.


----------



## anshulmadan

aliee said:


> Hello David,
> 
> See my response inline below. I hope it helps.


Dear aliee,
I believe there is some confusion as in writing task each question has an individual timer and you cannot move on untill u press next or the timer expires. Secondly if you have finished your essay in 5 mins then you will not get those 15 mins in the next question. The next question will have its seperate timer. In the reading section though you have a common timer for the entire section.

I think its only in the sample pte test that you are able to get a single timer for entire section although in actual pte you have separate timers for each task of the writing section.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## theskyisalive

ihmar2002 said:


> When is the best time to give practice test? Should be a day or two before real test? How you have found most useful? I've exam on next Sunday.
> Thanks in advance.


if possible take 1st practice test a week before so you know your weaknesses and can fine tune. and take the 2nd practice test a day before the actual test, preferably same timings


if you have only 1 practice test, take it a week in advance!


----------



## abhi2222

*Pearson - Gold Test Preparation Kit - 57 $*

Friends - just wanted to know Pearson - Gold Test Preparation Kit - will be mailed or it will be Online test ? I am trying to purchase now and give the paper.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Thanks for your response Aliee, it helps.

Yes, share me the simulation test if you can. But my test is tomorrow, so I am not sure if I will have time to take it.

Here are my scores of Practice test B. Any advice?

L84,R67,S71,W74

Gr82, OF74,Pr59,Spl73,Voc90,WD75


What can I do to improve WD and OF.

I can take care of Spelling, and Pronunciation is something I cannot improve in one day. So I am not worried about it.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

abhi2222 said:


> Friends - just wanted to know Pearson - Gold Test Preparation Kit - will be mailed or it will be Online test ? I am trying to purchase now and give the paper.


You will get a login, and you can write the test immediately after you make payment.

fyi - results of practice test comes in hours.


----------



## abhi2222

DavidBenjamin said:


> You will get a login, and you can write the test immediately after you make payment.
> 
> fyi - results of practice test comes in hours.



Just made the payment, after logging in - clicked Online Practice Test - it says 
You have no assigned tests in the Scored category..will wait for an hour else will register a complaint.


----------



## jesiu

...


----------



## DavidBenjamin

abhi2222 said:


> Just made the payment, after logging in - clicked Online Practice Test - it says
> You have no assigned tests in the Scored category..will wait for an hour else will register a complaint.


Just wait for an hour or so.


----------



## Madhu89

For writing summary in one sentence, how many words will be appropriate?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jalpesh

Please somebody help me in the speaking section of describe graph and Retell lecture portion as i am not able to speak fluently. If some body have any template for graph do share with me or anybody knows any trick to get out of that rid please share with me. I am not feeling confident in those two portion and getting tensed day by day.


----------



## G.K

Madhu89 said:


> For writing summary in one sentence, how many words will be appropriate?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Madhu,

I appeared twice in PTEA. First time I wrote summaries of around 70 words and I scored 64. Second time I prepared more and followed instructions given in the Mc millan's book. As per their book the summary should be 30-40 words only. I wrote summaries of around 40 words but my score dropped to 60 in second attempt. 
I am also looking for some help from the people in this forum regarding Writing.

Thank 
GK


----------



## abhi2222

*PTE A - Help on Reading*

Experts please help me with the technique for scoring in Reading - on the following areas.

Need trick to crack - :boxing:
Reading: Fill in the blanks 
Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks


----------



## G.K

theskyisalive said:


> if possible take 1st practice test a week before so you know your weaknesses and can fine tune. and take the 2nd practice test a day before the actual test, preferably same timings
> 
> 
> if you have only 1 practice test, take it a week in advance!


Hello Mate,

I saw that you have done exceptionally well in your PTE. All 90s. Congratulations for that and you will get your grant before May. .
As you have done very good in PTE, can you please share some tips you used in your exam? Specially Writing. I have appeared in PTE and my scores were S-90, L-67,R-65, W-60 but I don't know where I made mistakes. 
I would really appreciate your help on this.

Thanks 
GK


----------



## ihmar2002

abhi2222 said:


> Friends - just wanted to know Pearson - Gold Test Preparation Kit - will be mailed or it will be Online test ? I am trying to purchase now and give the paper.


It's online, I also purchased few days back.


----------



## PL22

kapildevvatsa said:


> I am new to this thread and before I share my experience I would like to thankt everyone for sharing valuable knowledge.
> 
> I am working in Autralia for about 4 years. I have attempted Ielts 6 times and got 8 or 8.5 in reading , Speaking and listening section. Unfortunately, was never able to score more than 6.5 in wiritng. I attempted IELTS in Sydney, Auckland, Wellington and Melbourne during my assignments in these cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time gave PTE yesterday and got my results today.
> 
> Score
> reading - 86
> Writing - 90
> Listening - 90
> Speaking - 90
> 
> IELTS is just waste of money, Don't ever go for it if you are good with keyboard and clearly understand various accents


Hi Kapil. I am new to this forum. Since you have been on-shore for quite some time (and I am picking up a really old comment of yours); I am assuming you would have gotten your PR quite some time back. I need to know a couple of things. I am into teaching (under graduate students on marketing and xommunications) and about to apply for my PR. So here are the questuons - 

1. Is there any such demand in my field? I have gone through various portals but not getting a clear-cut picture.

2. Do the educational institutes take PTE and that too at par with an IELTS score? Or they would be just concerned with me taking a language proficiency course and be fine with it?

Any other seniors and/or students who have gone for higher education can help me out too. Thanks guys!


----------



## meemurali

@Rab Nawaz, Waiting for your reply, has exam on 27th. please let us help in cracking this exam as lot of money & time is being wasted on it.
appreciate your help.


----------



## ihmar2002

theskyisalive said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the best time to give practice test? Should be a day or two before real test? How you have found most useful? I've exam on next Sunday.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> if possible take 1st practice test a week before so you know your weaknesses and can fine tune. and take the 2nd practice test a day before the actual test, preferably same timings
> 
> 
> if you have only 1 practice test, take it a week in advance!
Click to expand...

Thanks for tip. I purchased gold package. Bit nervous really as it's my first attempt to pte and I don't want to fail. 
Honestly, pte a exam seems harder than ielts.


----------



## Stream21

abhi2222 said:


> Experts please help me with the technique for scoring in Reading - on the following areas.
> 
> Need trick to crack - :boxing:
> Reading: Fill in the blanks
> Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks


Hi, 
I have not yet given my PTE exam but have given practice test and IELTS. I have done the reading section so far good, so from my experience, here are my 2 cents - 
1. Read or skim the paragraph without looking at the options. Get a general message that is conveyed across 
2. Now look at the options, try to fit in the blanks. From the options, certain will be absurd or can be eliminated directly. 

Try this, it might help.


----------



## abhi2222

Stream21 said:


> Hi,
> I have not yet given my PTE exam but have given practice test and IELTS. I have done the reading section so far good, so from my experience, here are my 2 cents -
> 1. Read or skim the paragraph without looking at the options. Get a general message that is conveyed across
> 2. Now look at the options, try to fit in the blanks. From the options, certain will be absurd or can be eliminated directly.
> 
> Try this, it might help.


Yes I have appeared once without any practice last year scored 51. Now trying to do practice test before giving the real exam.

Generally do not get time for completing :-
Fill in the blanks (Reading & Writing) - 5 Question - Time 9 min
Fill in the blanks (Reading) - 4 Questions - Time 8 min


----------



## tchinyi

geekslovenerds said:


> A word of warning to everyone, please never click on Next until the recording status says completed.


why ? in some cases, for example read a loud, system allows me to speak for 40 sec but i manage to finish the sentence by 35sec, shall i just wait or shall i click next ?


----------



## tchinyi

abhi2222 said:


> Experts please help me with the technique for scoring in Reading - on the following areas.
> 
> Need trick to crack - :boxing:
> Reading: Fill in the blanks
> Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks


mate, fill in the blanks in reading section is purely about your vocab.
no tricks unless you manage to upload entire dictionary into your brian


----------



## tchinyi

abhi2222 said:


> Yes I have appeared once without any practice last year scored 51. Now trying to do practice test before giving the real exam.
> 
> Generally do not get time for completing :-
> Fill in the blanks (Reading & Writing) - 5 Question - Time 9 min
> Fill in the blanks (Reading) - 4 Questions - Time 8 min


because you spent too much time on the first few questions, try 2 min per questions for those multi choice multi answer and multi choice single answer. Don't waste time on these questions


----------



## freibergergarcia

Hi guys,

I'm studying for the PTE since last week and today I attempted the Scored Test A to get an ideia:

Communicative Skills
Listening: 55
Reading: 48
Speaking: 53
Writing: 53

Enabling Skills
Grammar: 83
Oral Fluency: 46
Pronunciation: 44
Spelling: 38
Vocabulary: 60
Written Discourse: 79


*HELPPPPPP.*
I need 65+ on each.

Any advice? 
I'm thinking to go for the real test in *ONE MONTH*, is that time enough to improve?
Does anyone know a good school to improve it in Sydney?

I've heard about this one:
Sydney PTE Study Centre

Thank you all in advance.

Cheers,


----------



## sultan_azam

tchinyi said:


> why ? in some cases, for example read a loud, system allows me to speak for 40 sec but i manage to finish the sentence by 35sec, shall i just wait or shall i click next ?


clicking "next" will be better


----------



## tchinyi

sultan_azam said:


> clicking "next" will be better


That's exactly what I am thinking.
else the system will record my neighbour and this is no good


----------



## eminemkh

Rab nawaz said:


> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


This might be the most important post in this thread and most important advice for me at the moment of life. 

Please do advise. My test is on Thursday.


----------



## kula.mayu

*pte*

why my pte spelling is very low(20) even though i did my proof reading?


----------



## eminemkh

kula.mayu said:


> why my pte spelling is very low(20) even though i did my proof reading?


Same to me mate. It is troubling me too.


----------



## ihmar2002

What you think about listening teat, summarize lecture? How is listening scored in general?


----------



## anshulmadan

Madhu89 said:


> For writing summary in one sentence, how many words will be appropriate?
> 
> Thanks in advance


According to me the ideal no of words for a summarize sentence should range anywhere between 55 to 65 words. I personally prefer to write around 60 to 65 words. Although please ensure proper grammer (proper punctuation, spellings, conjunctions etc) as that is highly valued in summarize sentence.

Anshul


----------



## anshulmadan

jalpesh said:


> Please somebody help me in the speaking section of describe graph and Retell lecture portion as i am not able to speak fluently. If some body have any template for graph do share with me or anybody knows any trick to get out of that rid please share with me. I am not feeling confident in those two portion and getting tensed day by day.


In the describe graph section just use the following format and speak these 4 to 5 lines only.Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph. 
Ideal answer :-
line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
Eg. The population peaked to a maximum of 30billion in the year 1921 which is almost 40 p%uncrease from the previous year.
line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
Eg.
The population was at an all time low in the year 1924 at around 109 million.
Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any with conclusion.
Eg
The population trends for the other years remained linear ranging around 13 billion with small decends and highs at regular intervals.
That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.

The main point is the fluency of the speaking. Dont try to describe every line/point/graph with exact figures as that will bring pauses in your speech and will cut points. Just be smooth and fluent with these four lines and u'll get excellent marks.


Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words. 
Do write meaning words on the notepad with short forms and arrow lines depicting trends if any. Just slowly read from the notepad and conclude your speech.

Anshul


----------



## mike445566

Hello seniors,

Can you please provide feedback about my summary 

SECTION 3: SUMMARIZE WRITTEN TEXT
Read the passage below and summarize it using one sentence. You have 1 0 minutes to finish this task.
Your response will be judged on the quality of your writing and on how well your response presents the
key points in the passage.
How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a
question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as
public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities
are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people,
it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.
For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been
to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and
loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the
livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human
and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
economic activities that benefit society as a whole.
Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the
short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural
damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused
services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services
are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.




My Answer


No doubt, cost and profit are most important factors to measure efficiency in sectors such as public transport, but government should also consider social and environmental factors because privatization can damage our culture and social values. 

Looking for your valuable suggestions

Thanks


----------



## mike445566

Is the purpose of history to promote a strong national identity and support national myths? Certainly,
it has been used in this way for centuries, and this is often reflected in the history curriculum. We can
all remember history at school as being a matter of learning lots of facts and dates, and long lists of
kings and queens - a grand narrative of how we got from a· not so civilized past to the great nation we
are today. Putting aside the fact that national identity is a complex and divisive question - especially in
countries like the UK, which is comprised of several nationalities - this approach to history emphasizes a
broad understanding, rather than a detailed understanding.
Yet history is, or should be, a critical, skeptical discipline: some historians see their work as disproving
myths, demolishing orthodoxies. and exposing politically-motivated narratives which claim to be
objective. What students need to develop are more critical and analytical skills; in other words, to think
for themselves. They can do this by studying certain historical problems in depth. This involves being
critical of the narratives presented by historians and skeptical of the myths preserved in the national
memory.




Answer


History provides information about how a nation came into existence, but sometimes it is also politically motivated and contain myths, hence in order to get real picture it should be critically analyzed


----------



## Madhu89

Is it safe to take extra pen for examination, will they allow us to bring our own pen.

In case, If our pen stops working while we are noting down in listening section, then it would be a problem right?

Thanks


----------



## audream0709

Planning to give my PTE-A exam next month in Mumbai, there are two centres, one in Andheri and another in Marine Drive. Can someone from Mumbai share his /her experience on these test centres helping in choosing the right option.

Regards,


----------



## trinkasharma

Madhu89 said:


> Is it safe to take extra pen for examination, will they allow us to bring our own pen.
> 
> In case, If our pen stops working while we are noting down in listening section, then it would be a problem right?
> 
> Thanks


Your pen will not be allowed. They do give you two pens.


----------



## theskyisalive

G.K said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> I saw that you have done exceptionally well in your PTE. All 90s. Congratulations for that and you will get your grant before May. .
> As you have done very good in PTE, can you please share some tips you used in your exam? Specially Writing. I have appeared in PTE and my scores were S-90, L-67,R-65, W-60 but I don't know where I made mistakes.
> I would really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


Check out my earlier posts on this thread..have shared all that I could... Any thing new will be a copy paste of previous posts!


Actually if you just go thru this thread, you will find many invaluable practical inputs shared by various people..just pick the ones that work for you!


----------



## ihmar2002

I gave mock test A, I found the audios in retell lectures and repeat sentence were very fast. Is this exactly how it is in real test?


----------



## ihmar2002

Mock test A: L 55, R 55, S: 60, W: 57
Grammer 83
Fluency 42
Pronunciation 55
Spelling 69
Vocab 85
Written discourse 90

You think I stand chance of 65+ on Sunday with real exam?


----------



## aggpunit

Are the mock test available have different level of difficulty for different test?


----------



## ihmar2002

aggpunit said:


> Are the mock test available have different level of difficulty for different test?


I gave my first mock and man it's quite difficult to be honest. The audios did not sound with natural speed. 
I don't know if it's because it's my first time. I never scored below 7 in ielts listening or speaking. But my pte mock result is surprising to me.


----------



## Mubih

Had a really bad experience with the PTE exam, this made me question the integrity and the validity of the results.
A bit about me, I am a South-African, native English speaker looking to immigrate closer to December, we are not in a terrible rush, but we need to start pushing and get the process rolling. 
I purchased the practice tests and found my scores to be very low. Especially around the speaking section. I found these particularly unhelpful. Once completed they seem to provide you with a score, without any explanation as to why the score was achieved in the first place. I wouldn't bother spending the money for them again as there are plenty of resources available online and as mentioned, they are not worth the money. 
I wrote my first attempt on the 19th of March, my overall score was 79, with Listening being 90, Reading being 72 and writing being 86. My speaking score was 64. I had found this particularly concerning as after all I speak English. It's my first language. I thought at the time that I would try and get a re score done. Again, complete waste of time, I seem to get the impression that the more money PTE can get from you the better. The re score was done in about 2 hours. Not surprisingly, the marks hadn't changed and I had just gave away R1500. Without any explanation what so ever. The call center seems to have a standard template which they use, consistently encouraging a rewrite or a re score. 
After doing many practice rounds on the speaking, reading out loud and repeat sentences, I had written the test again, this was on the 10th of April. 
This is where I became particularly suspicious about the scoring, in all cases my marks had changed, I had received the following: Reading: 82, Listening 81 and writing 82. The speaking score remained the same at 64. Which made me seriously question whether or not the PTE Academic test writing is legitimate. 
To top it all off, when querying it with the call center, I start all over again, the standard response punting the rewrite and re score, in essence just asking students to feed an endless need for money. 
My opinion, the PTE Academic test and test center, is a complete waste of time, they boast about quick turn around times, but believe me, you will write the test at least 4 times before you achieve the required results and don't bother with the re score, the purpose there is to make money.


----------



## Gtstar

Can some body help me to improve my writing skill

I got 
S90
R84
L87
W78

This is the 3rd time I got 78 for writing, and my enabling skills on these areas ( grammar,vocab and written disclosure) have been increasing greatly but the writing score remained the same

FYI my enabling skills are as follow
Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 84
Pronounciation 86
Spelling 87
Written disclosure 90
Spelling 86

As I have been working on my essay skill with lots of efforts, I think the only issue that holds me back is summarizing written test

Can someone please give me an advice on the proper way to do the summary, I understand it has to be 1 sentence but do you just make it short and simple ? I have read through some example but they are all very simple and extremely short, more like 10-15 words

Any advice is greatly appreciated !


----------



## anshulmadan

Gtstar said:


> Can some body help me to improve my writing skill
> 
> I got
> S90
> R84
> L87
> W78
> 
> This is the 3rd time I got 78 for writing, and my enabling skills on these areas ( grammar,vocab and written disclosure) have been increasing greatly but the writing score remained the same
> 
> FYI my enabling skills are as follow
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronounciation 86
> Spelling 87
> Written disclosure 90
> Spelling 86
> 
> As I have been working on my essay skill with lots of efforts, I think the only issue that holds me back is summarizing written test
> 
> Can someone please give me an advice on the proper way to do the summary, I understand it has to be 1 sentence but do you just make it short and simple ? I have read through some example but they are all very simple and extremely short, more like 10-15 words
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated !


Please read the previous pages wherein muktiple tips have been given by various top scorers and select the ones that work fpr you. Ideally the total word should be around 60 to 65. Look for last 3 pages for the same question and its answer.


----------



## Gtstar

anshulmadan said:


> Please read the previous pages wherein muktiple tips have been given by various top scorers and select the ones that work fpr you. Ideally the total word should be around 60 to 65. Look for last 3 pages for the same question and its answer.


Thanks i got it, i think this is where my problem is, i wrote around 10-20 words only, i try to keep it as short as possible. Its quite misleading from the PTE practice test where they provide you an example of a short summary where it only states general information


----------



## chalita

Rab nawaz said:


> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."


Where is you next post?


----------



## jalpesh

anshulmadan said:


> In the describe graph section just use the following format and speak these 4 to 5 lines only.Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> Eg. The population peaked to a maximum of 30billion in the year 1921 which is almost 40 p%uncrease from the previous year.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Eg.
> The population was at an all time low in the year 1924 at around 109 million.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any with conclusion.
> Eg
> The population trends for the other years remained linear ranging around 13 billion with small decends and highs at regular intervals.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> The main point is the fluency of the speaking. Dont try to describe every line/point/graph with exact figures as that will bring pauses in your speech and will cut points. Just be smooth and fluent with these four lines and u'll get excellent marks.
> 
> 
> Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> Do write meaning words on the notepad with short forms and arrow lines depicting trends if any. Just slowly read from the notepad and conclude your speech.
> 
> Anshul


Thank you bro for these tips and structure for graphs.


----------



## jalpesh

anshulmadan said:


> In the describe graph section just use the following format and speak these 4 to 5 lines only.Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> Eg. The population peaked to a maximum of 30billion in the year 1921 which is almost 40 p%uncrease from the previous year.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Eg.
> The population was at an all time low in the year 1924 at around 109 million.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any with conclusion.
> Eg
> The population trends for the other years remained linear ranging around 13 billion with small decends and highs at regular intervals.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> The main point is the fluency of the speaking. Dont try to describe every line/point/graph with exact figures as that will bring pauses in your speech and will cut points. Just be smooth and fluent with these four lines and u'll get excellent marks.
> 
> 
> Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> Do write meaning words on the notepad with short forms and arrow lines depicting trends if any. Just slowly read from the notepad and conclude your speech.
> 
> Anshul


If i use this same structure in almost all graphs then is it my scoring going to affect for the same sentences ?


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

Gtstar said:


> Can some body help me to improve my writing skill
> 
> I got
> S90
> R84
> L87
> W78
> 
> This is the 3rd time I got 78 for writing, and my enabling skills on these areas ( grammar,vocab and written disclosure) have been increasing greatly but the writing score remained the same
> 
> FYI my enabling skills are as follow
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronounciation 86
> Spelling 87
> Written disclosure 90
> Spelling 86
> 
> As I have been working on my essay skill with lots of efforts, I think the only issue that holds me back is summarizing written test
> 
> Can someone please give me an advice on the proper way to do the summary, I understand it has to be 1 sentence but do you just make it short and simple ? I have read through some example but they are all very simple and extremely short, more like 10-15 words
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated !


In case of SWT(summarize spoken text), one can write the word count 5 to 75 as per the PTE guidelines. However, word count range 30-40 would be gain more marks. Besides, try to use some puntuation symbols, wherever it's required.

All the best for your endeavors. 

BR//
NAGA


----------



## theskyisalive

ihmar2002 said:


> I gave mock test A, I found the audios in retell lectures and repeat sentence were very fast. Is this exactly how it is in real test?


Yes-some of them will be slow and easy, few will be fast!


----------



## theskyisalive

ihmar2002 said:


> Mock test A: L 55, R 55, S: 60, W: 57
> Grammer 83
> Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 55
> Spelling 69
> Vocab 85
> Written discourse 90
> 
> You think I stand chance of 65+ on Sunday with real exam?


Yes, you do! Until your actual test practise speaking, speaking and speaking on random topics, avoid using any fillers('ummm',''like'...), avoid long pauses-speak at a medium relaxed pace, talk to whoever you can in English for the next few days .. and then in the actual test give it your best shot! 

Good luck!


----------



## meemurali

Originally Posted by Rab nawaz View Post
This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.

" I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.

As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.

How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.

Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.

The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."

Waiting for Rab nawaz- further posts.


----------



## samb19802000

Hello guys,

I am planning to do my PTE-A on 12th May. Still preparing for it. I have done IELTS trice but couldn't achieve 7 for each bands. I have some materials to share, If anyone need please share a gmail since I uploaded the materials to gdrive.

Thanks

IELTS

L 6.0 7.0 6.5
R 7.5 7.5 7.5 
W 6.5 6.0 6.5
S 6.5 7.0 7.0


----------



## ihmar2002

Mubih said:


> Had a really bad experience with the PTE exam, this made me question the integrity and the validity of the results.
> A bit about me, I am a South-African, native English speaker looking to immigrate closer to December, we are not in a terrible rush, but we need to start pushing and get the process rolling.
> I purchased the practice tests and found my scores to be very low. Especially around the speaking section. I found these particularly unhelpful. Once completed they seem to provide you with a score, without any explanation as to why the score was achieved in the first place. I wouldn't bother spending the money for them again as there are plenty of resources available online and as mentioned, they are not worth the money.
> I wrote my first attempt on the 19th of March, my overall score was 79, with Listening being 90, Reading being 72 and writing being 86. My speaking score was 64. I had found this particularly concerning as after all I speak English. It's my first language. I thought at the time that I would try and get a re score done. Again, complete waste of time, I seem to get the impression that the more money PTE can get from you the better. The re score was done in about 2 hours. Not surprisingly, the marks hadn't changed and I had just gave away R1500. Without any explanation what so ever. The call center seems to have a standard template which they use, consistently encouraging a rewrite or a re score.
> After doing many practice rounds on the speaking, reading out loud and repeat sentences, I had written the test again, this was on the 10th of April.
> This is where I became particularly suspicious about the scoring, in all cases my marks had changed, I had received the following: Reading: 82, Listening 81 and writing 82. The speaking score remained the same at 64. Which made me seriously question whether or not the PTE Academic test writing is legitimate.
> To top it all off, when querying it with the call center, I start all over again, the standard response punting the rewrite and re score, in essence just asking students to feed an endless need for money.
> My opinion, the PTE Academic test and test center, is a complete waste of time, they boast about quick turn around times, but believe me, you will write the test at least 4 times before you achieve the required results and don't bother with the re score, the purpose there is to make money.


I couldn't agree more. Although I am preparing and will give test first time, I realized I should have stick to ielts where I never scored below 7 in L & S. I actually scored 8 in speaking and 7 in writing in ielts on last attempt. PTE audios are not only poor compared to ielts which are smooth and recorded with natural and good quality. 
I just gave Mock A at the moment and will see how real test will go. But I am sure if I fail, I will go back to ielts


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi meemurali

Will wait for your post with the tricks




meemurali said:


> Originally Posted by Rab nawaz View Post
> This post is for everyone. One of the well reputed pte institution has claimed the following statement.
> What i reckon this is completely false and they are just playing with students so they can grab money in terms of feeces.
> 
> " I’m going to write a post explaining all the flaws and loopholes of the PTE Academic test.
> 
> As a devoted English teacher, I feel extremely sad as I know someone with little knowledge in English can manipulate this silly test and help anyone improve their score by at least 10 points in each section.
> 
> How do I know it? I’ll explain it in my next post. If I want, I can help anyone improve their score in each module by 15 points within 24 hours. Although I have been aware of this for more than a year now, I’ve never thought of adopting any unfair means, as doing so is illegal and is likely to cause severe consequences.
> 
> Now that some people have started taking the advantage of the loopholes, I can’t remain quiet. This is no longer a level playing field.
> 
> The sooner Pearson takes necessary action, the better it is for all of us."
> 
> Waiting for Rab nawaz- further posts.


----------



## sounddonor

samb19802000 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to do my PTE-A on 12th May. Still preparing for it. I have done IELTS trice but couldn't achieve 7 for each bands. I have some materials to share, If anyone need please share a gmail since I uploaded the materials to gdrive.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> IELTS
> 
> L 6.0 7.0 6.5
> R 7.5 7.5 7.5
> W 6.5 6.0 6.5
> S 6.5 7.0 7.0


Sam check this thread pages 885 to 887


----------



## meemurali

Thats not me Sourab, its Rab nawaz and i too waiting for his response.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Fine, then lets wait for his tricks



meemurali said:


> Thats not me Sourab, its Rab nawaz and i too waiting for his response.


----------



## abhi2222

sourabhmatta said:


> Fine, then lets wait for his tricks


Will never come


----------



## bocko

abhi2222 said:


> Will never come


If you read carefully you can see that he just quoted some source from the net


----------



## eminemkh

I think so too... If u pick a sentence and Google it, you will find a Facebook page of an English tutor. 

I sent some messages to him but he said he are not planning to disclose this.

I found this stupid as he claimed the rational is to be fair. 

Information symmetry is fair, not asymmetry.


----------



## jesiu

Do you guys know if I have 2 essays, can I use the same outline for each essay or should I use different introduction, conclusin...?


----------



## Nicusha

Gtstar said:


> Can some body help me to improve my writing skill
> 
> I got
> S90
> R84
> L87
> W78
> 
> This is the 3rd time I got 78 for writing, and my enabling skills on these areas ( grammar,vocab and written disclosure) have been increasing greatly but the writing score remained the same
> 
> FYI my enabling skills are as follow
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronounciation 86
> Spelling 87
> Written disclosure 90
> Spelling 86
> 
> As I have been working on my essay skill with lots of efforts, I think the only issue that holds me back is summarizing written test
> 
> Can someone please give me an advice on the proper way to do the summary, I understand it has to be 1 sentence but do you just make it short and simple ? I have read through some example but they are all very simple and extremely short, more like 10-15 words
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated !




Gtstar, please help me with speaking. How did you improve your speaking?
Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

ihmar2002 said:


> I gave mock test A, I found the audios in retell lectures and repeat sentence were very fast. Is this exactly how it is in real test?


Of course, it's fast, because PTE measurement is seconds.


----------



## eminemkh

By the way, the guy who decided not to disclose this is called emdad. In his page emdad's ielts and PTE.
I'm trying to push. Anyone who wants to know should help.


----------



## Nicusha

anshulmadan said:


> According to me the ideal no of words for a summarize sentence should range anywhere between 55 to 65 words. I personally prefer to write around 60 to 65 words. Although please ensure proper grammer (proper punctuation, spellings, conjunctions etc) as that is highly valued in summarize sentence.
> 
> Anshul


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicusha

anshulmadan said:


> In the describe graph section just use the following format and speak these 4 to 5 lines only.Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> Eg. The population peaked to a maximum of 30billion in the year 1921 which is almost 40 p%uncrease from the previous year.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Eg.
> The population was at an all time low in the year 1924 at around 109 million.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any with conclusion.
> Eg
> The population trends for the other years remained linear ranging around 13 billion with small decends and highs at regular intervals.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> The main point is the fluency of the speaking. Dont try to describe every line/point/graph with exact figures as that will bring pauses in your speech and will cut points. Just be smooth and fluent with these four lines and u'll get excellent marks.
> 
> 
> Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> Do write meaning words on the notepad with short forms and arrow lines depicting trends if any. Just slowly read from the notepad and conclude your speech.
> 
> Anshul



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicusha

Mike95 said:


> There isnt much material available online of PTE.
> 
> But few things you can surely note which would allow you to get more marks in PTE.
> 
> 1)Time Management is really important, you can save time by clicking next button as soon as you are done with the question, quickly recheck your answer once again mark my words this will really help.
> 
> 2) Do not waste time on questions like multiple choices, over here they will give you 200 words write up, go through it once, read the question, answer if you sure else leave as multiple choices with multiple answers carry negative markings plus it will only fetch you 1 mark. so dont waste time.
> 
> 3) Re-arrange para, 1 question could fetch you upto 4 reading points, try to link up the idea mentioned, if you are unsure go with ur gut, but dont panic or waste time.
> 
> 4) Max fetchable points.
> a) Speaking - read aloud, repeat sentence, answer short questions
> b) Writing - dictation, blanks (3 types of blanks), summary and essay
> c) Reading - read aloud, blanks (2 types), highlight incorrect words, summary
> d) Listening - dictation, blanks, highlight incorrect words, answer short, blanks, repeat sentence.
> 
> Apart from these do not worry about other questions, even if you dont know the answer, type/select/speak anything. But most importantly RELAX.
> Concentrate only on the areas which is mentioned above, you are sure to get 65 plus in all sections (subject to you response):fingerscrossed:



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nicusha

Haychel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some coaching on the speaking department and I've recorded some of my attempts on Read Aloud and Describe Image. I'm aiming at 79+, so if you could, please comment on how I performed and what I could improve on. Thanks!
> 
> *Read Aloud*
> _The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task._
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> *Decribe Image*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording: Vocaroo | Voice message


Dear Haychel
Could you please upload your audio files. Thank you.


,


----------



## Nicusha

sudeepdai said:


> To be honest, accent kind of matters. It does not directly matter but in the hindsight it does.
> 
> Well, some people's accent from different countries make it difficult to pronounce some words. For example, and just for example, french people cannot say the word "r" like we asians do. They have a different pronunciation to it.
> 
> Now the computer is designed to understand the letter "r" as a normal "r" probably not in the french style. This may affect the score.
> 
> Also, in my personal experience, i feel the chinese, vietnam, burma , these accents arent clear english. These people need to practice more than the others. They have perfect fluency, perfect tones but then its difficult to understand some words they are saying. For these people, I suggest to say out the difficult words as the dictionary says. That could be taken as a reference speech.
> 
> Again, this is my personal view. I do not intend to cause any harm through my words to anybody. I am just being honest and saying what I feel. If you do not feel what i am saying is correct, please feel free to correct me.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck.



I agree with you.


----------



## ihmar2002

Nicusha said:


> sudeepdai said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, accent kind of matters. It does not directly matter but in the hindsight it does.
> 
> Well, some people's accent from different countries make it difficult to pronounce some words. For example, and just for example, french people cannot say the word "r" like we asians do. They have a different pronunciation to it.
> 
> Now the computer is designed to understand the letter "r" as a normal "r" probably not in the french style. This may affect the score.
> 
> Also, in my personal experience, i feel the chinese, vietnam, burma , these accents arent clear english. These people need to practice more than the others. They have perfect fluency, perfect tones but then its difficult to understand some words they are saying. For these people, I suggest to say out the difficult words as the dictionary says. That could be taken as a reference speech.
> 
> Again, this is my personal view. I do not intend to cause any harm through my words to anybody. I am just being honest and saying what I feel. If you do not feel what i am saying is correct, please feel free to correct me.
> 
> Cheers and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.
Click to expand...

Thanks fellows. I will apply this in Mock B and will see how it goes.


----------



## ihmar2002

Nicusha said:


> anshulmadan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the describe graph section just use the following format and speak these 4 to 5 lines only.Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> Eg. The population peaked to a maximum of 30billion in the year 1921 which is almost 40 p%uncrease from the previous year.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Eg.
> The population was at an all time low in the year 1924 at around 109 million.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any with conclusion.
> Eg
> The population trends for the other years remained linear ranging around 13 billion with small decends and highs at regular intervals.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> The main point is the fluency of the speaking. Dont try to describe every line/point/graph with exact figures as that will bring pauses in your speech and will cut points. Just be smooth and fluent with these four lines and u'll get excellent marks.
> 
> 
> Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> Do write meaning words on the notepad with short forms and arrow lines depicting trends if any. Just slowly read from the notepad and conclude your speech.
> 
> Anshul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

Thanks fellows. I will apply this in Mock B and will see how it goes.


----------



## mike445566

Hello seniors,

Can you please provide feedback about my summary 

SECTION 3: SUMMARIZE WRITTEN TEXT
Read the passage below and summarize it using one sentence. You have 1 0 minutes to finish this task.
Your response will be judged on the quality of your writing and on how well your response presents the
key points in the passage.
How do we measure efficiency? To economists - or to a certain type of economist - it is simply a
question of profitability, even when it concerns what most people consider a social provision such as
public transport. What is lost when railway lines and bus routes to small, out-of-the-way communities
are cut in the name of efficiency? After all, if a line or a route is only used occasionally by a few people,
it would be much cheaper to rip up the lines and let everyone use their cars.
For many governments, the way to turn inefficient national services into profitable businesses has been
to sell off these services - and their responsibilities - to private enterprises. Cost, in terms of profit and
loss, is of course an important factor, but other factors need to be considered when dealing with the
livelihoods of whole communities, however small. Among these are the social, environmental, human
and cultural costs incurred by cutting off more remote communities from greater opportunities, including
economic activities that benefit society as a whole.
Taking away such links - the usual result of privatization - may well lead to economic benefits in the
short term, but, as the last twenty to thirty years have shown, also leads to long-term social and cultural
damage. Of course, no business with its eye on profits is going to "waste" money supporting underused
services. Only large collective bodies such as national and local governments can do that. These services
are, after all, a social provision, not businesses.




My Answer


No doubt, cost and profit are most important factors to measure efficiency in sectors such as public transport, but government should also consider social and environmental factors because privatization can damage our culture and social values. 

Looking for your valuable suggestions

Thanks


----------



## mike445566

Is the purpose of history to promote a strong national identity and support national myths? Certainly,
it has been used in this way for centuries, and this is often reflected in the history curriculum. We can
all remember history at school as being a matter of learning lots of facts and dates, and long lists of
kings and queens - a grand narrative of how we got from a· not so civilized past to the great nation we
are today. Putting aside the fact that national identity is a complex and divisive question - especially in
countries like the UK, which is comprised of several nationalities - this approach to history emphasizes a
broad understanding, rather than a detailed understanding.
Yet history is, or should be, a critical, skeptical discipline: some historians see their work as disproving
myths, demolishing orthodoxies. and exposing politically-motivated narratives which claim to be
objective. What students need to develop are more critical and analytical skills; in other words, to think
for themselves. They can do this by studying certain historical problems in depth. This involves being
critical of the narratives presented by historians and skeptical of the myths preserved in the national
memory.




Answer


History provides information about how a nation came into existence, but sometimes it is also politically motivated and contain myths, hence in order to get real picture it should be critically analyzed


----------



## eminemkh

I'm surprised how people not care about that loophole post that previously mentioned.


----------



## Nicusha

eminemkh said:


> I'm surprised how people not care about that loophole post that previously mentioned.




Eminemkh, which one?


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

Hi Guys! I'm struggling with certain parts of Listening section in PTE - summarize text in particular. Please help!!!


----------



## chalita

Nicusha said:


> Dear Haychel
> Could you please upload your audio files. Thank you.
> 
> 
> ,


your audios don't work


----------



## riyansydney

Members, just a quick question. I have 6.5 over all in ielts. Now i am trying pte to get 10 more points. Is that possible for me to achieve 65+ in that level of competency. I have asked some candidate they said it is achieve able for me. What do you think. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

My results are on hold ,status is "Delivery Successful - On hold" , any idea what is the reason.when i called them they lodged an incident with team ,any member faced it same issue


----------



## Tayyabb

Nicusha said:


> Thanks for sharing


is there negative marking as well? i have heard this for the first time, as i had taken the test twice..


----------



## ihmar2002

riyansydney said:


> Members, just a quick question. I have 6.5 over all in ielts. Now i am trying pte to get 10 more points. Is that possible for me to achieve 65+ in that level of competency. I have asked some candidate they said it is achieve able for me. What do you think. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I found it harder than ielts in many ways. I am preparing to give exam this week, first time. I will go back to ielts if score is below 65


----------



## adobo_expat

riyansydney said:


> Members, just a quick question. I have 6.5 over all in ielts. Now i am trying pte to get 10 more points. Is that possible for me to achieve 65+ in that level of competency. I have asked some candidate they said it is achieve able for me. What do you think. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


no definite answer to your question, every individuals have different strength and weaknesses, my cousin took ielts twice, his 1st take only Speaking got 6.5, other modules above 7.5; 2nd take in Writing only got 6.5, other modules have 8 and 7.5; he tried PTE, he never got 65.....


----------



## twid

mike445566 said:


> Is the purpose of history to promote a strong national identity and support national myths? Certainly,
> it has been used in this way for centuries, and this is often reflected in the history curriculum. We can
> all remember history at school as being a matter of learning lots of facts and dates, and long lists of
> kings and queens - a grand narrative of how we got from a· not so civilized past to the great nation we
> are today. Putting aside the fact that national identity is a complex and divisive question - especially in
> countries like the UK, which is comprised of several nationalities - this approach to history emphasizes a
> broad understanding, rather than a detailed understanding.
> Yet history is, or should be, a critical, skeptical discipline: some historians see their work as disproving
> myths, demolishing orthodoxies. and exposing politically-motivated narratives which claim to be
> objective. What students need to develop are more critical and analytical skills; in other words, to think
> for themselves. They can do this by studying certain historical problems in depth. This involves being
> critical of the narratives presented by historians and skeptical of the myths preserved in the national
> memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer
> 
> 
> History provides information about how a nation came into existence, but sometimes it is also politically motivated and contain myths, hence in order to get real picture it should be critically analyzed


Hi,
It's well described but I think it's about education system and in particularly how history should be taught to students. So, I think it should be like 

"History as a subject should taught to students with critical and analytical skill so to make them think independently and not to emphasize a national identity and myths."


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

On my first attempt of PTE-A, i scored 10 points (LRSW :-- 78/78/81/87) -- Overall -- 81.However, I am aiming for 20 points.

I found that my score on pronounciation was not satisfactory.

Any quick genuine tips to improve on pronounciation?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Madhu89

I sat for test yesterday .. Now waiting for my results. When could I expect mail ? Will


----------



## 2015yash

Hello Friends,

Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.

To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.


----------



## ihmar2002

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.
> 
> To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.


U need to just provide latest qualification. Just get letter that state medium was English. No need for each academic level or school. U can submit that and if CO ask further, u can then arrange.


----------



## eminemkh

Nicusha said:


> Eminemkh, which one?


Read previous posts not long ago if you are interested.
Doesn't matter anyway, I guess he is unwilling to release the info unless somebody join his course.

Or of course there is a possibility that he is bluffing.


----------



## Madhu89

Thanks a lot guys.

LRWS 87/76/89/69

Gram 90
oral fluency : 79
pronunciation: 67
spelling 90
vocabulary 64
written discourse: 90


----------



## Pardeepg

I am new here and I am finding extensive knowledge about PTE test from here. I am BDM Age:-26, I dally speak to oversees clients from last 1 years and I am here in this arena from last 4 years. I though I will pass the test easily and I just gave few minutes to preparation. And finally because of my overconfidence, I just got 38 scores overall.

I am really depressed and need to get 79/each now. I have started reading their books and other materials. I found many folks putting their input here, that is very helpful. If you somebody can help me with below areas in initial stage then it will be a great help.

1:- I could not attempt last 8 question  and my time got over. How should I manage the time?

2:- My spellings were worst, only 19 scores in spelling, however, writing is my daily practice from last 4 years. I know I m spell check addicted, I usually write wrong spelling even I know that's wrong, just because I know spell check will correct it. How should practice to overcome this habit. Any effective way?

3:- Can somebody who have got 79 or above send me the script for describe image and re-tell lecture? I just want to get an idea and to compare myself.


Your input will be great help..

Thanks


----------



## mike445566

*Thanks for your feedback*



twid said:


> Hi,
> It's well described but I think it's about education system and in particularly how history should be taught to students. So, I think it should be like
> 
> "History as a subject should taught to students with critical and analytical skill so to make them think independently and not to emphasize a national identity and myths."


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## eminemkh

Madhu89 said:


> Thanks a lot, guys.
> 
> LRWS 87/76/89/69
> 
> Gram 90
> oral fluency: 79
> pronunciation: 67
> spelling 90
> vocabulary 64
> written discourse: 90


suggestions on listening and writing?


----------



## htgaus

Suggestions on improving pronounciation please?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Madhu89 said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> LRWS 87/76/89/69
> 
> Gram 90
> oral fluency : 79
> pronunciation: 67
> spelling 90
> vocabulary 64
> written discourse: 90


Congrats Madhu!...You deserve to be 79+.


----------



## twid

Your welcome


mike445566 said:


> Thanks for your feedback


----------



## nidi

*PTE silver kit for sale*

Hi All,

I have *PTE Silver Test Preparation Kit* for sale. All those interested, please leave me a message.


----------



## ptepas

After some thoughts I narrow down to the American and British spelling difference. This process is hard because spell check accept both. Thanks for the tips


----------



## mike445566

*Summarize written text*

Hello seniors

Can you please provide your valuable feedback on SUMMARIZE WRITTEN TEXT

It wasn't until the 19'11 century that Britain had a police force as we know it today. In medieval times, the
maintenance of law and order was in the hands of local nobles and lords who were expected to keep the
peace in their own land, and they would often appoint "constables" to police it. For a long time policing
remained an unpaid activity or was paid for privately, either by individuals or organizations. There were
also people who made a living as "thief takers". They were not paid wages, but were rewarded by a
proportion of the value of the stolen possessions they recovered. Later, in London, where the population
was rapidly increasing and crime was rising, night-watchmen - the first paid law enforcement body -
were created and worked alongside the unpaid, part-time constables.
Britain, then, was slower to create and develop a police force than the rest of Europe: France had one
long before - indeed, the word police is taken from the French. This fact was not unimportant, as the
very idea of a police force was seen as foreign - that is, French - and particularly undesirable, and was
generally regarded as a form of oppression.
It was not until Robert Peel set up his "new police" as a separate force in 1829 that policemen began
to replace the old part-time constables. Sir Robert "Bobby" Peel's own name provided two common
nicknames for the new force: "Peelers" or "Bobbies". These names seem mild, if not affectionate, and are
possibly an interesting gauge of how the police were viewed by people at the time, in contrast with the
kind of names they get called these days.

*The origin of the word police from French and its transformation from medieval times when they were known as unpaid constables’ and part-time constables to "Peelers" or "Bobbies" in 1829.*


----------



## ihmar2002

mike445566 said:


> Hello seniors
> 
> Can you please provide your valuable feedback on SUMMARIZE WRITTEN TEXT
> 
> It wasn't until the 19'11 century that Britain had a police force as we know it today. In medieval times, the
> maintenance of law and order was in the hands of local nobles and lords who were expected to keep the
> peace in their own land, and they would often appoint "constables" to police it. For a long time policing
> remained an unpaid activity or was paid for privately, either by individuals or organizations. There were
> also people who made a living as "thief takers". They were not paid wages, but were rewarded by a
> proportion of the value of the stolen possessions they recovered. Later, in London, where the population
> was rapidly increasing and crime was rising, night-watchmen - the first paid law enforcement body -
> were created and worked alongside the unpaid, part-time constables.
> Britain, then, was slower to create and develop a police force than the rest of Europe: France had one
> long before - indeed, the word police is taken from the French. This fact was not unimportant, as the
> very idea of a police force was seen as foreign - that is, French - and particularly undesirable, and was
> generally regarded as a form of oppression.
> It was not until Robert Peel set up his "new police" as a separate force in 1829 that policemen began
> to replace the old part-time constables. Sir Robert "Bobby" Peel's own name provided two common
> nicknames for the new force: "Peelers" or "Bobbies". These names seem mild, if not affectionate, and are
> possibly an interesting gauge of how the police were viewed by people at the time, in contrast with the
> kind of names they get called these days.
> 
> *The origin of the word police from French and its transformation from medieval times when they were known as unpaid constables? and part-time constables to "Peelers" or "Bobbies" in 1829.*


Policing in Britain, which was a private or a part-time job, was responsibility of people themselves until 1911 when police force was created to deal with increasing crime rate and growing population in contrast to rest of Europe where it was introduced long before.


----------



## Dayz

ptepas said:


> with no breathin, one will pass or die trying.


Friend, please advise how I should improve in speaking section. I am struggling. My score is in 50s. please help.


----------



## ihmar2002

Dayz said:


> ptepas said:
> 
> 
> 
> with no breathin, one will pass or die trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, please advise how I should improve in speaking section. I am struggling. My score is in 50s. please help.
Click to expand...

Listen to C1 response on offline test for read aloud, describe image. 
Focus on meaning what is said for repeat sentence and retell lecture. 
Take notes of Noun and action words for retell lecture then write in your words. 

I am also preparing for exam on Sunday and will use this technique.


----------



## Dayz

ihmar2002 said:


> Listen to C1 response on offline test for read aloud, describe image.
> Focus on meaning what is said for repeat sentence and retell lecture.
> Take notes of Noun and action words for retell lecture then write in your words.
> 
> I am also preparing for exam on Sunday and will use this technique.


Hi, I need to improve particularly on pronunciation and fluency. any tips?


----------



## ihmar2002

Dayz said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to C1 response on offline test for read aloud, describe image.
> Focus on meaning what is said for repeat sentence and retell lecture.
> Take notes of Noun and action words for retell lecture then write in your words.
> 
> I am also preparing for exam on Sunday and will use this technique.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I need to improve particularly on pronunciation and fluency. any tips?
Click to expand...

Not expert but IMO, think of all English words u remember and use spoken dictionary how those words sound. Gradually this will improve overall pronounciation. 
For fluency, be natural and fluent. Pause on comma, fullstop for a sec and then continue. 

Any other opinion? What u all suggest


----------



## Nicusha

chalita said:


> your audios don't work


They are not mine.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Thanks Anshulmadhan , Dayz, and Ali for your useful tips at the last moment. 

I got these scores:

L R S W
Test A 68	65	41	80
Test B 84	67	71	74
Actual 90	84	88	90

My speaking score was poor in practice test A - 41, that was because I used the Laptop's builtin mike and later found that recording quality was very poor with lots of noise and echo.


----------



## Dayz

DavidBenjamin said:


> Thanks Anshulmadhan , Dayz, and Ali for your useful tips at the last moment.
> 
> I got these scores:
> 
> L R S W
> Test A 68	65	41	80
> Test B 84	67	71	74
> Actual 90	84	88	90
> 
> My speaking score was poor in practice test A - 41, that was because I used the Laptop's builtin mike and later found that recording quality was very poor with lots of noise and echo.


congrats. great results. My speaking was worse in the actual exam than in the scored test but other sections improved. Seriously am not sure how to improve!


----------



## RIDA

DavidBenjamin said:


> Thanks Anshulmadhan , Dayz, and Ali for your useful tips at the last moment.
> 
> I got these scores:
> 
> L R S W
> Test A 68	65	41	80
> Test B 84	67	71	74
> Actual 90	84	88	90
> 
> My speaking score was poor in practice test A - 41, that was because I used the Laptop's builtin mike and later found that recording quality was very poor with lots of noise and echo.


Hi Dave congrats 
Can I ask you how was your reading section? Like did you miss something in it or you attempted full section and then managed to get 84?
I will be obliged if you reply
Cheers


----------



## DavidBenjamin

RIDA said:


> Hi Dave congrats
> Can I ask you how was your reading section? Like did you miss something in it or you attempted full section and then managed to get 84?
> I will be obliged if you reply
> Cheers


I RIDA, here are the strategies I followed for reading.

1. MCMA 
Take max time - select the answer only if you are sure of it.
There were possibly 3 correct answers - I was sure of 2 but not sure of third, despite taking 3 minutes...so I selected only 2. I did not want to lose twice the marks by selecting incorrect answer. 

2. Fill in the blanks
Select what appears right in the first thought - too much thinking and you will mess it.

3. MCSA - read to understand the topic - then answer appears easy.

Let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to help.


----------



## ihmar2002

DavidBenjamin said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave congrats
> Can I ask you how was your reading section? Like did you miss something in it or you attempted full section and then managed to get 84?
> I will be obliged if you reply
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I RIDA, here are the strategies I followed for reading.
> 
> 1. MCMA
> Take max time - select the answer only if you are sure of it.
> There were possibly 3 correct answers - I was sure of 2 but not sure of third, despite taking 3 minutes...so I selected only 2. I did not want to lose twice the marks by selecting incorrect answer.
> 
> 2. Fill in the blanks
> Select what appears right in the first thought - too much thinking and you will mess it.
> 
> 3. MCSA - read to understand the topic - then answer appears easy.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to help.
Click to expand...

How many words you wrote for each essay?
What technique u follow for retell or summarize lecture? I mean do have just listened or took notes as well? 
Do you think fluency is important or content for describing image?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

ihmar2002 said:


> How many words you wrote for each essay?
> What technique u follow for retell or summarize lecture? I mean do have just listened or took notes as well?
> Do you think fluency is important or content for describing image?


Take limited notes - just sufficient to speak 4 sentences. 

for 65+ fluency and pronunciation should be enough.
for 79+ you need to add atleast the important content.

Remember it is a s/w program that is going to check....I am certain it will be programmed in a way that if certain related words are missing, it will give less score.

But to be frank, I see that even some native speakers have scored less. So nobody for sure knows what exactly works, only the guys who programmed the software will know .


----------



## ihmar2002

DavidBenjamin said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many words you wrote for each essay?
> What technique u follow for retell or summarize lecture? I mean do have just listened or took notes as well?
> Do you think fluency is important or content for describing image?
> 
> 
> 
> Take limited notes - just sufficient to speak 4 sentences.
> 
> for 65+ fluency and pronunciation should be enough.
> for 79+ you need to add atleast the important content.
> 
> Remember it is a s/w program that is going to check....I am certain it will be programmed in a way that if certain related words are missing, it will give less score.
Click to expand...

Many thanks. And for essay how many words you suggest?


----------



## JGJ

*Improving Speaking (Trying again)*

Hi folks!

I posted a question here some days ago and I haven't received any response so far. I'll send again the same question and I hope to receive feedback from you guys.

"Last month I did the IELTS test and I scored 7,5 on Speaking. Next month I'll do PTE, however, in my first mock test for PTE I scored just 50. Then I would like some tips of how I can shape my speaking to match the software requirements. During IELTS speaking test I felt really comfortable, I spoke slowly, thinking about the words I would use, try to use fancy words, I had taken care about my structure and the connection words. This approach was good for IELTS, however, I used the same approach in my mock test for PTE. During re-tell lecture and describe image, I spoke slowly, think about structure and the accurate words, but it seemed not to be effective.

Does anyone have the same problem? What should I change in my speaking to improve my score?

Regards,
JGJ"

I'm looking forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## Dayz

JGJ said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I posted a question here some days ago and I haven't received any response so far. I'll send again the same question and I hope to receive feedback from you guys.
> 
> "Last month I did the IELTS test and I scored 7,5 on Speaking. Next month I'll do PTE, however, in my first mock test for PTE I scored just 50. Then I would like some tips of how I can shape my speaking to match the software requirements. During IELTS speaking test I felt really comfortable, I spoke slowly, thinking about the words I would use, try to use fancy words, I had taken care about my structure and the connection words. This approach was good for IELTS, however, I used the same approach in my mock test for PTE. During re-tell lecture and describe image, I spoke slowly, think about structure and the accurate words, but it seemed not to be effective.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem? What should I change in my speaking to improve my score?
> 
> Regards,
> JGJ"
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing from you soon


Sad friend,

I have a similar problem. my all other scores are fine except speaking. So confused am not sure what next. Best wishes, to you though.


----------



## ihmar2002

JGJ said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I posted a question here some days ago and I haven't received any response so far. I'll send again the same question and I hope to receive feedback from you guys.
> 
> "Last month I did the IELTS test and I scored 7,5 on Speaking. Next month I'll do PTE, however, in my first mock test for PTE I scored just 50. Then I would like some tips of how I can shape my speaking to match the software requirements. During IELTS speaking test I felt really comfortable, I spoke slowly, thinking about the words I would use, try to use fancy words, I had taken care about my structure and the connection words. This approach was good for IELTS, however, I used the same approach in my mock test for PTE. During re-tell lecture and describe image, I spoke slowly, think about structure and the accurate words, but it seemed not to be effective.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem? What should I change in my speaking to improve my score?
> 
> Regards,
> JGJ"
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing from you soon


My Ielts speaking score was 8 and 7 in writing and pte mock gave me 60 and 57. Overall, I have feeling that it's not really a language test. I mean, software checks what? 
I have pte exam this Sunday and if don't get desired score, I'll surely go back to ielts. Perhaps pte works for some but not for others.


----------



## ihmar2002

ihmar2002 said:


> JGJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks!
> 
> I posted a question here some days ago and I haven't received any response so far. I'll send again the same question and I hope to receive feedback from you guys.
> 
> "Last month I did the IELTS test and I scored 7,5 on Speaking. Next month I'll do PTE, however, in my first mock test for PTE I scored just 50. Then I would like some tips of how I can shape my speaking to match the software requirements. During IELTS speaking test I felt really comfortable, I spoke slowly, thinking about the words I would use, try to use fancy words, I had taken care about my structure and the connection words. This approach was good for IELTS, however, I used the same approach in my mock test for PTE. During re-tell lecture and describe image, I spoke slowly, think about structure and the accurate words, but it seemed not to be effective.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem? What should I change in my speaking to improve my score?
> 
> Regards,
> JGJ"
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> 
> 
> My Ielts speaking score was 8 and 7 in writing and pte mock gave me 60 and 57. Overall, I have feeling that it's not really a language test. I mean, software checks what?
> I have pte exam this Sunday and if don't get desired score, I'll surely go back to ielts. Perhaps pte works for some but not for others.
Click to expand...

What's funny is, I didn't even prepare ielts speaking module.


----------



## Micro111999

*PTE Academic 79+ (or 8 bands equivalent)*

Hi Experts and Everyone out there,

I am a new member of this forum and writing my first post here. I have been following this forum from past few months and would like to acknowledge the good work you all are doing. Kudos and cheers  and many congratulations to all those who got successful.

I have a query regarding PTE Academic tests. I have taken 6 PTE Academic test attempts in last 3 months in order to achieve the coveted "Superior English" title aiming at 79+ in each section, however I was not able to achieve the desired score and not sure what's happening here? I will be grateful if any one of you can guide me in the right direction. I am feeling demotivated now. I am thinking I am spending and wasting my hard earned money on these tests. I am loosing faith in PTE and also finding it as a money minting shop.

I am including my last six results here and would like someone to show me the right path and also would like someone to tell me what is written discourse (WD) as I scored very poorly (10) in my latest attempt which is making me think if this is authentic or not? If WD is dependent on essay, then I have scored 90 in WD in my one of the previous attempts where I did receive the same essay.

I think that my grammar and oral frequency is bad after looking at all the scores but why I am unable to achieve 79+ in all the sections?

Attempts: 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th

Overall 75, 78,	80,	74,	80,	79

Listening 79,	81,	75,	73,	90,	88
Reading 71,	77, 90,	77,	75,	84
Speaking 69,	73,	82,	73,	90,	88
Writing 90,	85,	84,	76,	76,	75

Grammar 79,	77,	79,	38,	47,	67
Oral Fluen 58,	60,	68,	64,	84,	83
Pronunciat 73, 79,	83,	86,	90,	90
Spelling 90,	62,	87,	69,	80,	64
Vocabulary 90,	81,	81,	70,	76,	72
Written Dis 90,	55,	90,	90,	79,	10

Please help ..


----------



## anshulmadan

DavidBenjamin said:


> Thanks Anshulmadhan , Dayz, and Ali for your useful tips at the last moment.
> 
> I got these scores:
> 
> L R S W
> Test A 68	65	41	80
> Test B 84	67	71	74
> Actual 90	84	88	90
> 
> My speaking score was poor in practice test A - 41, that was because I used the Laptop's builtin mike and later found that recording quality was very poor with lots of noise and echo.


Congratulations. Thats a great score. I am glad I was able to help. All the best ahead.


----------



## RIDA

DavidBenjamin said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave congrats
> Can I ask you how was your reading section? Like did you miss something in it or you attempted full section and then managed to get 84?
> I will be obliged if you reply
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I RIDA, here are the strategies I followed for reading.
> 
> 1. MCMA
> Take max time - select the answer only if you are sure of it.
> There were possibly 3 correct answers - I was sure of 2 but not sure of third, despite taking 3 minutes...so I selected only 2. I did not want to lose twice the marks by selecting incorrect answer.
> 
> 2. Fill in the blanks
> Select what appears right in the first thought - too much thinking and you will mess it.
> 
> 3. MCSA - read to understand the topic - then answer appears easy.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to help.
Click to expand...

Great
So you only selected 2 correct answers whether there were more than 4 or 5 options given is it?
And Can I ask you one more thing how did you do RE-ORDER ones?and how many RE-ORDERS you got in exams?
Thanks


----------



## DavidBenjamin

RIDA said:


> Great
> So you only selected 2 correct answers whether there were more than 4 or 5 options given is it?
> And Can I ask you one more thing how did you do RE-ORDER ones?and how many RE-ORDERS you got in exams?
> Thanks


I got two reorders, one with 4 sentences and other with 5. Both were easy.


----------



## RIDA

DavidBenjamin said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great
> So you only selected 2 correct answers whether there were more than 4 or 5 options given is it?
> And Can I ask you one more thing how did you do RE-ORDER ones?and how many RE-ORDERS you got in exams?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I got two reorders, one with 4 sentences and other with 5. Both were easy.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info


----------



## Shantha_asiri

ptepas said:


> After some thoughts I narrow down to the American and British spelling difference. This process is hard because spell check accept both. Thanks for the tips


Could you please share with us your findings, which will be helpful for wider community.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys

I am preparing for PTE A now and went through the website and read a lot there. I have ordered "THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC" and found another book "PRACTICE TESTS PLUS: WITH CD-ROM"

Will you guys suggest to buy the second book as well to practise. I am planning to buy the Scored tests later once i have confidence that i have prepared enough.

Why I am so scared or reserve because I took IELTS Twice and below are my scores

Attempt One : L=6.50, R=6.00, W=6.00, S=8.00

Attempt Two : L=7.00, R = 7.50, W = 6.50, S	= 6.00, OverAllBandScore	7.00

Initially I applied for CANADA PR and with this score it is almost seems impossible so Planning to apply for Australia PR

So I don't want to screwup this time and want the score more than 80 overall so that i can get 20 points in my overall score for Australia PR.

Can you all please guide me in the right direction and provide your advise.


----------



## farjaf

IELTS 
L:6.5 S:7 W:5 R:6.5 -> disappointed from test
went for PTE
mock 1: L:66 S:52 R:52 W:68
Real 1: L:70 S:52 R: 64 W: 71 (Had issue with mic)
mock 2: L:66 S:64 W:70 R:55
Real 2: L:70 S:72 R:67 W:67 65+
finally got it; hope that helps


----------



## G.K

anshulmadan said:


> Congratulations. Thats a great score. I am glad I was able to help. All the best ahead.


Hi Anshul,

Great scores mate.
Can you please help me as well with the tips. I have appeared in PTEA and my scores were 
S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60.
Can you please suggest me how to improve on L R W and specially Writing. How many words we should ideally write in summary? Should I write Max words <75?
Really don't know and need your help desperately.

Thanks for your help in advance.

GK


----------



## G.K

DavidBenjamin said:


> I got two reorders, one with 4 sentences and other with 5. Both were easy.


Hi David,

Great improvement mate.
Can you please help me with the tips you followed. I have appeared in PTEA and my scores were 
S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60.
Can you please suggest me how to improve on L R W and specially Writing. How many words we should ideally write in summary? Should I write Max words <75?
Really don't know and need your help desperately.

Thanks for your help in advance.

GK


----------



## Nicusha

anshulmadan said:


> Congratulations. Thats a great score. I am glad I was able to help. All the best ahead.


anshulmadan, how I can improve Speaking?

Thanks.


----------



## Nicusha

G.K said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Great improvement mate.
> Can you please help me with the tips you followed. I have appeared in PTEA and my scores were
> S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60.
> Can you please suggest me how to improve on L R W and specially Writing. How many words we should ideally write in summary? Should I write Max words <75?
> Really don't know and need your help desperately.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> GK



G.K.
Please advise me how to improve speaking?


----------



## Nicusha

ihmar2002 said:


> Listen to C1 response on offline test for read aloud, describe image.
> Focus on meaning what is said for repeat sentence and retell lecture.
> Take notes of Noun and action words for retell lecture then write in your words.
> 
> I am also preparing for exam on Sunday and will use this technique.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## DavidBenjamin

G.K said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Great improvement mate.
> Can you please help me with the tips you followed. I have appeared in PTEA and my scores were
> S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60.
> Can you please suggest me how to improve on L R W and specially Writing. How many words we should ideally write in summary? Should I write Max words <75?
> Really don't know and need your help desperately.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> GK


You are set to get 79+. Only need to check your writing.

Use simple words.
No spelling mistakes - use simple words to avoid spelling mistakes.
Vocabulary that you use should be contextual - the s/w must be programmed to check it like that.
Structure well - this is very important.


----------



## ptepas

after waiting for my scores for 48 hours, I finally made it with LRSW 85/90/90/89. The funny thing is that I thought I ****ed it up because of the mistakes that i thought i made. I managed to improve my spelling from 20 to 63 by getting rid of the mixed spelling but my written discourse dropped from the usual 80+ to 53, which is weird. Anyways, thank you guys and keep up the good work!


----------



## ihmar2002

ptepas said:


> after waiting for my scores for 48 hours, I finally made it with LRSW 85/90/90/89. The funny thing is that I thought I ****ed it up because of the mistakes that i thought i made. I managed to improve my spelling from 20 to 63 by getting rid of the mixed spelling but my written discourse dropped from the usual 80+ to 53, which is weird. Anyways, thank you guys and keep up the good work!


Happy for you. What's the advice and important caveat? I have exam on Sunday and need 65.


----------



## anshulmadan

ptepas said:


> after waiting for my scores for 48 hours, I finally made it with LRSW 85/90/90/89. The funny thing is that I thought I ****ed it up because of the mistakes that i thought i made. I managed to improve my spelling from 20 to 63 by getting rid of the mixed spelling but my written discourse dropped from the usual 80+ to 53, which is weird. Anyways, thank you guys and keep up the good work!


Congratulations. Thats a great score.
All d best for the next process.


----------



## riyansydney

Guys. I just got my scores test A result. 

Lis: 65+
Red: 55
Spea: 83
Writ: 60

It is enough to score 65+ in actual test. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am preparing for PTE A now and went through the website and read a lot there. I have ordered "THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC" and found another book "PRACTICE TESTS PLUS: WITH CD-ROM"
> 
> Will you guys suggest to buy the second book as well to practise. I am planning to buy the Scored tests later once i have confidence that i have prepared enough.
> 
> Why I am so scared or reserve because I took IELTS Twice and below are my scores
> 
> Attempt One : L=6.50, R=6.00, W=6.00, S=8.00
> 
> Attempt Two : L=7.00, R = 7.50, W = 6.50, S	= 6.00, OverAllBandScore	7.00
> 
> Initially I applied for CANADA PR and with this score it is almost seems impossible so Planning to apply for Australia PR
> 
> So I don't want to screwup this time and want the score more than 80 overall so that i can get 20 points in my overall score for Australia PR.
> 
> Can you all please guide me in the right direction and provide your advise.


Hi Guys

Can anybody please help me out with this query. I got my Official guide today and now going through it. Please guide me that should I buy the other book or shall I buy the PTE Scored tests.


----------



## jesiu

I have a question about Read Aloud and how content marks are scored. In Score quide says that:

Content: Each replacement, omission or insertion of a word counts as one error Maximum score: depends on the length of the item prompt.

But it doesn't say exacly for what content marks are granted? Maybe you guys have some knowledge about that?


----------



## ihmar2002

Tomorrow I am giving exam and I really hope score goes 65+.

What time-management per question type do you recommend for reading? 

My mock test B results: 
L R S W 69 60 63 67. 

Grammar 90
Fluency 62
Pronounciation 57
Spelling 42
Vocabulary 90
WD 90

mock test A results: 
L R S W 55 55 60 57
Grammar 83
Fluency 42
Pronounciation 55
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 85
WD 90


----------



## scorpian_111

HI guy,

I am desperately looking for help. I tried four time PTE Real exam but below results are completely helpless

Today i got result of my fourth PTE exam which is below

L	R	W	S
First	57	58	66	70
Second	64	61	65	75
Third	60	58	66	57
Fourth	60	65	64	64

Please help me 

I am planning to sit another in next few weeks

I did prepare from Kennedy book

I have already attempt IELTS 5 time but did not get more than 6

Please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ptepas

ihmar2002 said:


> Happy for you. What's the advice and important caveat? I have exam on Sunday and need 65.


since my drop on the written discourse is probably caused by ambiguity, I would say state your opinion more explicitly in a way that computer understands.


----------



## jesiu

ptepas said:


> since my drop on the written discourse is probably caused by ambiguity, I would say state your opinion more explicitly in a way that computer understands.


Thank you for your response. Can you advise how improve score in writing or do you know anything more on how software assess essay?


----------



## az1610

how many questions for each question type in reading section???


----------



## az1610

can someone suggest a tried and tested format/structure for essay?


----------



## az1610

@ scorpio...where are u from in saudi??
i ll be travelling there soon maybe i can help u prepare for pte academic


----------



## twid

Before starting think of two point about topic. Eg. one positive and one negative.
then
1st Para: paraphrase topic in your word. about 50-70 word.

2nd Para: First point you thought in advance. it has to be like: 
state first point, then one supporting point then one example. 
3rd Para: Same as 2nd one with 2nd point thought at the beginning

4th Para: conclude by giving brief about both the point explained in 2nd and third para. and state your opinion

Hope this might give you some better idea.



az1610 said:


> can someone suggest a tried and tested format/structure for essay?


----------



## iqbalaussies

Hi 

I am from pakistan working in UAE, i have given my exam two months back , Below was my test result:

Listening 54
Reading 52
Speaking 64
Writing 55

Oral Fluency 68
Grammar 63
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 51

Please advise how can i improve my score .. i need 65 each.


----------



## az1610

thank you brother for your input
i think this structure is well suited for discussion essays...what about argumentative essays


twid said:


> Before starting think of two point about topic. Eg. one positive and one negative.
> then
> 1st Para: paraphrase topic in your word. about 50-70 word.
> 
> 2nd Para: First point you thought in advance. it has to be like:
> state first point, then one supporting point then one example.
> 3rd Para: Same as 2nd one with 2nd point thought at the beginning
> 
> 4th Para: conclude by giving brief about both the point explained in 2nd and third para. and state your opinion
> 
> Hope this might give you some better idea.


----------



## Roy2017

Hello Guys ,

Booked date for exam 15 May .Need help for preparation .Please share some mock test .

Regards
Roy


----------



## sounddonor

scorpian_111 said:


> HI guy,
> 
> I am desperately looking for help. I tried four time PTE Real exam but below results are completely helpless
> 
> Today i got result of my fourth PTE exam which is below
> 
> L	R	W	S
> First	57	58	66	70
> Second	64	61	65	75
> Third	60	58	66	57
> Fourth	60	65	64	64
> 
> Please help me
> 
> I am planning to sit another in next few weeks
> 
> I did prepare from Kennedy book
> 
> I have already attempt IELTS 5 time but did not get more than 6
> 
> Please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!11


I am moving back IELTS dude..


----------



## pankajmz

Does anybody have PTE mock test to spare ?? anybody who bought the test and havent used please PM me


----------



## pankajmz

I have got disastrous score in PTE first attempt, due to my own mistakes. I was startled by 

1. absence of individual timer for describe graph..post 25 seconds of preperation no way to know how many seconds are exhaused out of 40..untill the bar stops

2. Even in Retell lecture graphes were there..couldnt make out the first lecture :-(

3. Reading part was quite difficult with high numbers of MCMQ and other questions. I didnt get time to answer last single choice answer.

Now looking at fellow member's comment to improve  . It is wise to taake a practice test before real test ..i realized the harder way.


----------



## rahulsquirk

pankajmz said:


> I have got disastrous score in PTE first attempt, due to my own mistakes. I was startled by
> 
> 1. absence of individual timer for describe graph..post 25 seconds of preperation no way to know how many seconds are exhaused out of 40..untill the bar stops
> 
> 2. Even in Retell lecture graphes were there..couldnt make out the first lecture :-(
> 
> 3. Reading part was quite difficult with high numbers of MCMQ and other questions. I didnt get time to answer last single choice answer.
> 
> Now looking at fellow member's comment to improve  . It is wise to taake a practice test before real test ..i realized the harder way.


Actually.... Though the mock test were helpful to me in preparing mentally for the individual test items... They mislead me in the format... I expected the actual test to declare the kind of test it is in advance and then on click of next or something the test would start... As it happens in the sample tests. However no, the real tests come one after the other and the change in mental gear screwed me up and gave me pause for a 2-3 seconds... =) 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedsomir

Hi there,

Could I have any material for help in :
1- Describe image.
2- fill in the blanks.
3- Collocations.

thanks


----------



## scorpian_111

sanjeewa said:


> I am moving back IELTS dude..


Dear Members

Please guide m

My dream for Australia seems not possible

Please help!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## sounddonor

scorpian_111 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Please guide m
> 
> My dream for Australia seems not possible
> 
> Please help!!!!!!!!!!!11


Don't give up. see page 885 to 887 for PTE materials.


----------



## ihmar2002

rahulsquirk said:


> pankajmz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have got disastrous score in PTE first attempt, due to my own mistakes. I was startled by
> 
> 1. absence of individual timer for describe graph..post 25 seconds of preperation no way to know how many seconds are exhaused out of 40..untill the bar stops
> 
> 2. Even in Retell lecture graphes were there..couldnt make out the first lecture :-(
> 
> 3. Reading part was quite difficult with high numbers of MCMQ and other questions. I didnt get time to answer last single choice answer.
> 
> Now looking at fellow member's comment to improve  . It is wise to taake a practice test before real test ..i realized the harder way.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.... Though the mock test were helpful to me in preparing mentally for the individual test items... They mislead me in the format... I expected the actual test to declare the kind of test it is in advance and then on click of next or something the test would start... As it happens in the sample tests. However no, the real tests come one after the other and the change in mental gear screwed me up and gave me pause for a 2-3 seconds... =)
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In addition, I experienced there was no tone before I had to record my answers in speaking section. I repeated answer twice just to make sure it is recorded. Having other person during test and hearing what they reading or speaking is another hindrance that you face during test. Waiting for tesult now. 
IMO, ielts is simple and better. Although marking is strict, the test is simple. If I didn't get desired score, I am surely taking Ielts.


----------



## pankajmz

ihmar2002 said:


> In addition, I experienced there was no tone before I had to record my answers in speaking section. I repeated answer twice just to make sure it is recorded. Having other person during test and hearing what they reading or speaking is another hindrance that you face during test. Waiting for tesult now.
> IMO, ielts is simple and better. Although marking is strict, the test is simple. If I didn't get desired score, I am surely taking Ielts.


It goes like that..

1. tone will be there for speak aloud
2. No tone for repeat sentence
3. Tone for describe graph..


----------



## ihmar2002

pankajmz said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I experienced there was no tone before I had to record my answers in speaking section. I repeated answer twice just to make sure it is recorded. Having other person during test and hearing what they reading or speaking is another hindrance that you face during test. Waiting for tesult now.
> IMO, ielts is simple and better. Although marking is strict, the test is simple. If I didn't get desired score, I am surely taking Ielts.
> 
> 
> 
> It goes like that..
> 
> 1. tone will be there for speak aloud
> 2. No tone for repeat sentence
> 3. Tone for describe graph..
Click to expand...

For both speak aloud and short questions, tone was missing unlike two mock tests which I gave this week


----------



## ihmar2002

ihmar2002 said:


> pankajmz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I experienced there was no tone before I had to record my answers in speaking section. I repeated answer twice just to make sure it is recorded. Having other person during test and hearing what they reading or speaking is another hindrance that you face during test. Waiting for tesult now.
> IMO, ielts is simple and better. Although marking is strict, the test is simple. If I didn't get desired score, I am surely taking Ielts.
> 
> 
> 
> It goes like that..
> 
> 1. tone will be there for speak aloud
> 2. No tone for repeat sentence
> 3. Tone for describe graph..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For both speak aloud and short questions, tone was missing unlike two mock tests which I gave this week
Click to expand...

Not sure if there should be tone in short questions. I think I had tone on mock test if memory serve me well.


----------



## pankajmz

Guys one question, which test center is better in Delhi : Global opportunities @ Kailash Colony or Peason Professional center at Green park

I am asking because I have seen too many posts which show the scores vary due to headphones/environment at center.


----------



## pankajmz

Mike95 said:


> I agree Reading is time consuming.
> 
> But as I said if you can just glance through the multiple choice question and not waste time on reading the paragraphs again and again would prevent you from pressing the panic button.
> 
> Concentrate on re-arrange para too.. i was asked 3 so at the max i could get 11 reading points thru re-arranging out of 65 needed. This is how one needs to approach.
> 
> Read aloud and blanks are the most productive as 1 correct blank answer fetches you 1 mark. you generally get upto 45 blanks now gauge yourself how many can you get out of these 45.


Mike ,

How do you say that for reorder questions you get 11 reading points..how can we get this information?


----------



## vyvvyvvyv

*Vyv*

Hi, eveybody!
It it possible to claim points for English from two test reports?
Say, first PTE I had R65 L65 S65 W64
and second I had R64 L64 S64 W65
Can I now claim proficient English? Or should it be all 65's in one test report?


----------



## G.K

DavidBenjamin said:


> You are set to get 79+. Only need to check your writing.
> 
> Use simple words.
> No spelling mistakes - use simple words to avoid spelling mistakes.
> Vocabulary that you use should be contextual - the s/w must be programmed to check it like that.
> Structure well - this is very important.


Thanks David,

Will keeps your suggestion in mind. 
Any suggestion on number of words while writing summary?

Thanks 
GK.


----------



## G.K

Nicusha said:


> G.K.
> Please advise me how to improve speaking?


Hi Nicusha,

For speaking, just take care of below points and you will hit it.
1. Read allowed - Speak in a flow. Don't stop in between. quickly go through the text before you speak finally and try to pronounce the tricky words quickly before the recording starts. 
2. Repeat Sentence - Repeat the exact sentence. Try to imitate the speaker's intonation. Even if you don't get a word, produce a matching sound which you think you heard. 
3. Retell Lecture - Make note of important keywords while listening to the recording. Try to understand the context of audio. While speaking just explain what you understood and try to use all the keywords which you noted while listening.
4. Short Answer - Directly give the answer, mostly its a one word answer. Even if you don't know the answer just speak any word. And if you don't get the question even then just speak any word. 
5. Describe Image - Just try to describe as much as you can about the image. Try to cover all the important aspects of the image. 40 secs are very less to describe an image or graph and you can not do it, so do as much as you can. Don't worry if you could explain half of it. Just concentrate on your pronunciation and image.

I used all these tricks during my exam.
All The Best.

GK.


----------



## G.K

ptepas said:


> after waiting for my scores for 48 hours, I finally made it with LRSW 85/90/90/89. The funny thing is that I thought I ****ed it up because of the mistakes that i thought i made. I managed to improve my spelling from 20 to 63 by getting rid of the mixed spelling but my written discourse dropped from the usual 80+ to 53, which is weird. Anyways, thank you guys and keep up the good work!


Hello Mate,

Great Scores. Congratulations!
Can you please share some tips on Writing, Reading and Listening. Specially Writing.

Thanks for your help in advance.
GK.


----------



## aliee

vyvvyvvyv said:


> Hi, eveybody!
> It it possible to claim points for English from two test reports?
> Say, first PTE I had R65 L65 S65 W64
> and second I had R64 L64 S64 W65
> Can I now claim proficient English? Or should it be all 65's in one test report?


Nope. When you are submitting EOI, it asks you for your test reference number for which you are claiming points so It has to be from a single test.


----------



## ptepas

Now that i have done the PTE, I continued to learn about nsw nomination selection criteria. And this is on the official website:
Selection order:

1 Occupation
2 points score
3 English language ability
4 Skilled employment

I got #2,3,4. But I'm not sure about #1 Occupation. 
Does it mean all occupations on the list are equal or some are preferred over another? For example, a plumber and a programmer, who is given priority by the NSW system, provided that both have exactly the same 60 points, English scores, and work exp?


----------



## ankit12

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. I have given PTE practice test A and my score were

L- 57
R- 51
S - 58
W - 54

Grammar :- 47
Oral Fluency :- 64
Pronunciation :- 39
Spelling :- 19
Vocab :- 60
Written disclosure :- 47

on the basis of above score can i able to get 65 in each module ?
I am planning to take exam on 7th or 8th of may.


----------



## az1610

ihmar2002 said:


> Not sure if there should be tone in short questions. I think I had tone on mock test if memory serve me well.


*(line deleted, please use English only - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html)

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*

i am asking because ill be travelling soon to take my pte exam as it is not offered in pakistan
can u suggest me a suitable centre...i mean ambiance wise


----------



## ryan.rich

Hi all.

Just wrote the PTE-A exam this past Saturday, and wow, so much better than IELTS. I scored 90 in each category so get 20 points towards my application, which is an awesome bonus.


----------



## G.K

ryan.rich said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just wrote the PTE-A exam this past Saturday, and wow, so much better than IELTS. I scored 90 in each category so get 20 points towards my application, which is an awesome bonus.


Hi Ryan,

Congratulations mate.

Can you please help me with some tips or strategy to crack L,R and Writing?
I have given PTE once and my scores were S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60.
I would really appreciate your help on this.

Congratulations once again and Thanks for your help in advance.
GK


----------



## mohammadyawarkhan

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have just bought Gold kit.
> No codes are available.
> I can share login with you. Kindly PM me.


Hi Tirik,
I have booked PTE test two weeks from now, if you can provide credentials for Gold kit will be immensely appreciated.

Thanks & regard's,
Yawar Khan.


----------



## mohammadyawarkhan

Congrats


----------



## mohammadyawarkhan

Thank you for sharing details.


----------



## ihmar2002

I am delighted that I got result of my first attempt of pte with score that I wanted. 

L R S W 65 73 75 71.

Thanks everyone for helpful tips and guidence.


----------



## mohammadyawarkhan

rodriguesoliver said:


> Congratulations Tarun, indeed an excellent score. I am preparing for the same , however very much demotivated with the mock test A with overall score as 63 ( L=69, R = 55, S=77 & W=62) what do you think with these scores can I make to above 79 Level, I did not yet complete the Macmillian test builder, however completed the 3 tests in the PTE A series. Kindly need your expert advise.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ausimmi16

ihmar2002 said:


> I am delighted that I got result of my first attempt of pte with score that I wanted.
> 
> L R S W 65 73 75 71.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helpful tips and guidence.


ihmar, Congratulations.

I am glad to see your results because my score in MOCK test are same as yours.

I would like to ask what is the difference b/w real test and mock test from difficulty point of view, In mock test A and B I found READING part some what difficult. 

Secondly how much time we have for reading in REAL exam for 15 Questions ? like in MOCK test we have 41 minutes for 15 questions


----------



## ihmar2002

Ausimmi16 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am delighted that I got result of my first attempt of pte with score that I wanted.
> 
> L R S W 65 73 75 71.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helpful tips and guidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ihmar, Congratulations.
> 
> I am glad to see your results because my score in MOCK test are same as yours.
> 
> I would like to ask what is the difference b/w real test and mock test from difficulty point of view, In mock test A and B I found READING part some what difficult.
> 
> Secondly how much time we have for reading in REAL exam for 15 Questions ? like in MOCK test we have 41 minutes for 15 questions
Click to expand...

For mock tests I was using builtin mic on laptop at home which wasn't good enough. I didn't change because I wanted to make mock test bit more difficult to score on speaking. 

In reading section, I first got dropdown fill blanks then reorder followed by MCQMA and then rest of questions. I randomly selected answer for one MCQMA without reading text to save time and complete reading. Time wise, not more than a min for MCQ was the plan. 

One difference in mock test and real test will be order of questions within each section.


----------



## ihmar2002

az1610 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if there should be tone in short questions. I think I had tone on mock test if memory serve me well.
> 
> 
> 
> *(line deleted, please use English only - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html)
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*
> 
> i am asking because ill be travelling soon to take my pte exam as it is not offered in pakistan
> can u suggest me a suitable centre...i mean ambiance wise
Click to expand...

I am living overseas. You can check which centre is closer to you.


----------



## ihmar2002

What is equivalent of 7 each(ielts) in pte academic? It's 65 right?


----------



## Nicusha

G[LIST=1 said:


> [/LIST].K;10071794]Hi Nicusha,
> 
> For speaking, just take care of below points and you will hit it.
> 1. Read allowed - Speak in a flow. Don't stop in between. quickly go through the text before you speak finally and try to pronounce the tricky words quickly before the recording starts.
> 2. Repeat Sentence - Repeat the exact sentence. Try to imitate the speaker's intonation. Even if you don't get a word, produce a matching sound which you think you heard.
> 3. Retell Lecture - Make note of important keywords while listening to the recording. Try to understand the context of audio. While speaking just explain what you understood and try to use all the keywords which you noted while listening.
> 4. Short Answer - Directly give the answer, mostly its a one word answer. Even if you don't know the answer just speak any word. And if you don't get the question even then just speak any word.
> 5. Describe Image - Just try to describe as much as you can about the image. Try to cover all the important aspects of the image. 40 secs are very less to describe an image or graph and you can not do it, so do as much as you can. Don't worry if you could explain half of it. Just concentrate on your pronunciation and image.
> 
> I used all these tricks during my exam.
> All The Best.
> 
> GK.




GK.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ausimmi16

ihmar2002 said:


> For mock tests I was using builtin mic on laptop at home which wasn't good enough. I didn't change because I wanted to make mock test bit more difficult to score on speaking.
> 
> In reading section, I first got dropdown fill blanks then reorder followed by MCQMA and then rest of questions. I randomly selected answer for one MCQMA without reading text to save time and complete reading. Time wise, not more than a min for MCQ was the plan.
> 
> One difference in mock test and real test will be order of questions within each section.


Thanks, so difficulty wise MOCK tests and REAL exam are same.


----------



## ihmar2002

Ausimmi16 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For mock tests I was using builtin mic on laptop at home which wasn't good enough. I didn't change because I wanted to make mock test bit more difficult to score on speaking.
> 
> In reading section, I first got dropdown fill blanks then reorder followed by MCQMA and then rest of questions. I randomly selected answer for one MCQMA without reading text to save time and complete reading. Time wise, not more than a min for MCQ was the plan.
> 
> One difference in mock test and real test will be order of questions within each section.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, so difficulty wise MOCK tests and REAL exam are same.
Click to expand...

Difficulty level is same for questions. If there are other candidates giving exam in same room, more concentration is needed to answer in speaking section.


----------



## ihmar2002

What is equivalent of 7 each(ielts) in pte academic? Is it 65 or more?


----------



## funnybond4u

ihmar2002 said:


> What is equivalent of 7 each(ielts) in pte academic? Is it 65 or more?


65 each


----------



## satabdi2503

nikdh said:


> The first strategy to score in English exam is you should have good English.
> 
> I have got 90 overall score and 8 band each in PTE. Though I do not have any experience of giving IELTS but from other people's views I can say that PTE still gives you higher chances of scoring. (Not based on the rumours that they purposely lower your score in either writing or speaking so that you keep on giving money.)
> 
> Following is the strategy that I can suggest.
> 1. Familiarity with computer based test.
> As it is computer based, time bound exam, having a better typing speed will help. I am a software developer and can touch type, this was one of the reason I could finish exam in two hours. So in case you have slow typing speed try to improve it a bit.
> 
> 2. Get to know each question type in all sections.
> You can get information on what to expect in each question type under each section on youtube or on ptepractice.com (Paid). You can also learn what are the best way to solve each question type. This is a must for good score. E.g. reorder paragraph can be solved better using instructions given in youtube video and they are (I heard) worth 20 points each.
> 
> 3. Try to give a sample exam on web
> ptepractice.com sample paper will cost you 35$ ( ~2300INR ) and it will be exact replica of original test. You will get scores for it and will know what sections to improve (Eg. I had low score in written discourse and so read more on how to structure a good essay). Much better than giving exam twice.
> 
> 4. Make notes on each type of questions (Very important)
> I had made a list of all question types and marked them easy/medium/hard during my preparation. I had marked re tell lecture/repeat sentence hard, but slowly learned which questions should be made quick notes for (Re tell lecture) and which one should only be solved based on memory (repeat sentences). In the end I had reached all question types marked as Easy. Believe me 3 second rule and even otherwise repeat sentence looks tough but after practice it is one of the easy ones.
> 
> 5 Make note of flow of exam.
> This one is included in fourth point as well. Along with notes on each question, make notes section wise, try to learn which question follows which one. Describe image is followed by Retell lecture and is quite a change as Re tell lecture sometime come with a image causing confusion. This will keep you well prepared, though I am not sure if this same flow is always followed.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hello Nik. Found your case from an old discussion page and man I must say what a score you ahve got.Congrats on such a brilliant one. 
I would like you to tell me how much time may be sufficient for me prepare and appear in PTE-A as this is entirely a new exam to me and I had earlier appeared for TOEFL-ibt (L-24,S-24,W-24 & R-28).
I am thinking of taking one month time with an average of 1-2 hours. WIll that suffice?
Eagerly looking forward for your replies.
Many regards.


----------



## ankit12

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. I have given PTE practice test A and my score were

L- 57
R- 51
S - 58
W - 54

Grammar :- 47
Oral Fluency :- 64
Pronunciation :- 39
Spelling :- 19
Vocab :- 60
Written disclosure :- 47

on the basis of above score can i able to get 65 in each module ?
I am planning to take exam on 7th or 8th of may.


----------



## pivas

ankit12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have given PTE practice test A and my score were
> 
> L- 57
> R- 51
> S - 58
> W - 54
> 
> Grammar :- 47
> Oral Fluency :- 64
> Pronunciation :- 39
> Spelling :- 19
> Vocab :- 60
> Written disclosure :- 47
> 
> on the basis of above score can i able to get 65 in each module ?
> I am planning to take exam on 7th or 8th of may.


Hi, sorry to tell you that, but it is highly unlikely that you'll get a desired score. Have you taken any English exams before? what were results?

Good luck anyway, hope you'll manage.


----------



## ankit12

pivas said:


> Hi, sorry to tell you that, but it is highly unlikely that you'll get a desired score. Have you taken any English exams before? what were results?
> 
> Good luck anyway, hope you'll manage.


Yes i have appeared for IELTS before and my scores were (L-6.5,R-6,W5.5,S-6).

Can you suggest where i need to put lot more efforts to get 65 on the basis of PTE practice test result. Seems i will get 65 in speaking and listening section as the score were near to 60 in those section.

I have heard that if you able to get 55-60 in practice test you will get 65 in actual exam is it true ?


----------



## myltran

ankit12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have given PTE practice test A and my score were
> 
> L- 57
> R- 51
> S - 58
> W - 54
> 
> Grammar :- 47
> Oral Fluency :- 64
> Pronunciation :- 39
> Spelling :- 19
> Vocab :- 60
> Written disclosure :- 47
> 
> on the basis of above score can i able to get 65 in each module ?
> I am planning to take exam on 7th or 8th of may.



I guess it depends on your perform in the real exam. I got quite a similar score on the practice test A. L58, R63, S55, W58. Grammar 83, oral 42, pronunciation 39, Vocabulary 55, written discourse 47.

In the real test, I still managed to get L81, R85, S58, W81. Grammar 68, Oral 64, Pronunciation 49, Vocabulary 68, written discourse 56. Except the speaking, all other skills have been improved a lot.


----------



## sheikhaziz89

Any one who has given PTE test at Pune, India?
Please provide your reviews on the test center.


----------



## ryan.rich

G.K said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Can you please help me with some tips or strategy to crack L,R and Writing?
> I have given PTE once and my scores were S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60.
> I would really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Congratulations once again and Thanks for your help in advance.
> GK


Thanks man. For my IELTS I scored L:8.5, R:7.5, S:9 and W:6.5. I was very unhappy with the 6.5 for writing as my writing is generally quite good, so much happier with the PTE-A results, I think they're a much better indicator of English proficiency, whereas IELTS is very subjective so the points for speaking and writing differs a lot depending on who marks it.

Your speaking is perfect at 90, so shouldn't be too hard to get the others up. 

What I found tricky was the repeating sentences so you have to work on your short term memory and get the sentences correct which will bring up your listening score. 

For writing the only help is to practice writing essays a lot, especially to get the structure right. Make sure in the essay you mention all the key words so that it shows you're covering the topic and to have an opening paragraph that sets up the discussion, one or two body paragraphs that makes your point on the discussion clear and then a closing paragraph that summarizes and reinforces your opinion on the subject. If that structure isn't correct I believe you will lose quite a few points.


----------



## sheikhaziz89

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have just bought Gold kit.
> No codes are available.
> I can share login with you. Kindly PM me.


Hi Friend

Would it be possible to share the credentials with me too?
I have PTE exam next week.

Thanks..


----------



## abhi2222

*Can we ask Pearson to re assess the Speaking ?*

Dear Experts,

Below are my results for the PTE A test taken on 2 May.
Please suggest, can we ask Pearson to re assess the Speaking ?


L-69
R-67
S-59
W-70

GRAMMAR - 78
ORAL FLU - 56
PRON- 50
SPE - 63
VOC-67
WD - 77


----------



## G.K

ryan.rich said:


> Thanks man. For my IELTS I scored L:8.5, R:7.5, S:9 and W:6.5. I was very unhappy with the 6.5 for writing as my writing is generally quite good, so much happier with the PTE-A results, I think they're a much better indicator of English proficiency, whereas IELTS is very subjective so the points for speaking and writing differs a lot depending on who marks it.
> 
> Your speaking is perfect at 90, so shouldn't be too hard to get the others up.
> 
> What I found tricky was the repeating sentences so you have to work on your short term memory and get the sentences correct which will bring up your listening score.
> 
> For writing the only help is to practice writing essays a lot, especially to get the structure right. Make sure in the essay you mention all the key words so that it shows you're covering the topic and to have an opening paragraph that sets up the discussion, one or two body paragraphs that makes your point on the discussion clear and then a closing paragraph that summarizes and reinforces your opinion on the subject. If that structure isn't correct I believe you will lose quite a few points.


Thanks for the tips mate.


----------



## pivas

ankit12 said:


> Yes i have appeared for IELTS before and my scores were (L-6.5,R-6,W5.5,S-6).
> 
> Can you suggest where i need to put lot more efforts to get 65 on the basis of PTE practice test result. Seems i will get 65 in speaking and listening section as the score were near to 60 in those section.
> 
> I have heard that if you able to get 55-60 in practice test you will get 65 in actual exam is it true ?


It seems like you need to improve all skills, writing in particular, so you need more practice. As for reading and listening, I myself have found it extremely useful to read newspapers such as The Guardian and to listen to TED lectures and BBC podcasts.


----------



## raghum4u

abhi2222 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Below are my results for the PTE A test taken on 2 May.
> Please suggest, can we ask Pearson to re assess the Speaking ?
> 
> L-69
> R-67
> S-59
> W-70
> 
> GRAMMAR - 78
> ORAL FLU - 56
> PRON- 50
> SPE - 63
> VOC-67
> WD - 77


Nope. As this is Assessment done by computer...


----------



## Mathew7:7

All,

I am very glad to inform that I scored well in PTE. My score is 90 - 90- 90 -88 in S-R-L- W. I got lot of tips from this forum and particularly this thread. Thank you everyone.


----------



## ryan.rich

Mathew7:7 said:


> All,
> 
> I am very glad to inform that I scored well in PTE. My score is 90 - 90- 90 -88 in S-R-L- W. I got lot of tips from this forum and particularly this thread. Thank you everyone.


Well done, congrats man!


----------



## sheikhaziz89

mohammadyawarkhan said:


> Hi Tirik,
> I have booked PTE test two weeks from now, if you can provide credentials for Gold kit will be immensely appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & regard's,
> Yawar Khan.


Hi Yawar

Would it be possible to share the credentials with me too?
I have PTE exam next week.

Thanks..


----------



## Shantha_asiri

ryan.rich said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just wrote the PTE-A exam this past Saturday, and wow, so much better than IELTS. I scored 90 in each category so get 20 points towards my application, which is an awesome bonus.


Congratulations, Could you please let me know what is the essay you got and describe image/s. Also if you can remember what is the retell lecture about ?

Thanks.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

abhi2222 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Below are my results for the PTE A test taken on 2 May.
> Please suggest, can we ask Pearson to re assess the Speaking ?
> 
> 
> L-69
> R-67
> S-59
> W-70
> 
> GRAMMAR - 78
> ORAL FLU - 56
> PRON- 50
> SPE - 63
> VOC-67
> WD - 77


Could you please tell us what was your essay ? Describe Image ? Retell lecture if you can remember, not the exact question but some high level details.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Mathew7:7 said:


> All,
> 
> I am very glad to inform that I scored well in PTE. My score is 90 - 90- 90 -88 in S-R-L- W. I got lot of tips from this forum and particularly this thread. Thank you everyone.


Congratulations, Could you tell us when did you do the examination and what was you essay, and describe image, retell lecture, if you can remember ? no need to give the exact question what you can remember is useful for us.


----------



## veeraa

ankit12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have given PTE practice test A and my score were
> 
> L- 57
> R- 51
> S - 58
> W - 54
> 
> Grammar :- 47
> Oral Fluency :- 64
> Pronunciation :- 39
> Spelling :- 19
> Vocab :- 60
> Written disclosure :- 47
> 
> on the basis of above score can i able to get 65 in each module ?
> I am planning to take exam on 7th or 8th of may.


Try to reduce Spelling mistakes... You need to do more practice.


----------



## aggpunit

Recent test takers may share their Part of essay and describe image. Appreciate their cooperation.


----------



## uno_aussie

A lot of essay topics are repeated. I had prepared from select few and got one out of those only.


----------



## uno_aussie

abhi2222 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Below are my results for the PTE A test taken on 2 May.
> Please suggest, can we ask Pearson to re assess the Speaking ?
> 
> 
> L-69
> R-67
> S-59
> W-70
> 
> GRAMMAR - 78
> ORAL FLU - 56
> PRON- 50
> SPE - 63
> VOC-67
> WD - 77


Speaking depends on where you have given your test. I had given my first test in Melbourne and realised that the computer may not recognize my accent.


----------



## jesiu

uno_aussie said:


> Speaking depends on where you have given your test. I had given my first test in Melbourne and realised that the computer may not recognize my accent.


Where have you taken in Melbourne? By any chance in PLT at Cliftons Melbourne?


----------



## trinkasharma

vyvvyvvyv said:


> Hi, eveybody!
> It it possible to claim points for English from two test reports?
> Say, first PTE I had R65 L65 S65 W64
> and second I had R64 L64 S64 W65
> Can I now claim proficient English? Or should it be all 65's in one test report?



For DIBP, everything from one report.


----------



## nchandi

hi,
In actual PTE-A exam, during the task "Write from dictation" is there any time given to write in text box after speaker has finished each sentence or one has to write on the fly? 

as an example in macmillian test 1 recording 28, there are four sentences spoken in a flow. i managed to write sentences only after pausing recording after each sentence manually.
had i not maually paused, i would have missed all 4 sentences.

experienced test takers, please confirm how is this task in actual exam?


----------



## ponyochan

nchandi said:


> hi,
> In actual PTE-A exam, during the task "Write from dictation" is there any time given to write in text box after speaker has finished each sentence or one has to write on the fly?
> 
> as an example in macmillian test 1 recording 28, there are four sentences spoken in a flow. i managed to write sentences only after pausing recording after each sentence manually.
> had i not maually paused, i would have missed all 4 sentences.
> 
> experienced test takers, please confirm how is this task in actual exam?


The sentences in "Write from dictation" are separate in the real exam. You have to click "Next" to proceed. Don't worry


----------



## uno_aussie

jesiu said:


> Where have you taken in Melbourne? By any chance in PLT at Cliftons Melbourne?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## blackrider89

uno_aussie said:


> Unfortunately yes.


PLT is a fiasco. Avoid at any cost and give Pearson Centre a shot.


----------



## myltran

blackrider89 said:


> PLT is a fiasco. Avoid at any cost and give Pearson Centre a shot.


omg, are you serious? i am going to have my test there tomorrow.


Oh well, it looks like that I will take PTE test again then at PTE Centre some time the week after then.


----------



## jesiu

What is the issue with PLT at Cliftons in Melbourne?? Can you give me more details please?


----------



## amit.aswani

*Need help*

Hello experts,

Today I gave my PTE mock test from pearson website and got following points.
L-60, W-58, R-51, S-48.

My exam is on 10th May, 2016. I am really not sure if I am ready for this exam. I have lost almost all of my confidence.

Can anybody suggest something how should I go about it now and with what mindset ?

I have given IELTS a no of times, used to get 6.5 either in reading or in writing but at least remaining modules used to 7. But here in PTE, I am far away from getting 65 points.

Please help !!
Amit


----------



## ihmar2002

Friends, I got following email and I am confused that I didn't click on send button.

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Is it normal or do I need to contact PTE?


----------



## uno_aussie

jesiu said:


> What is the issue with PLT at Cliftons in Melbourne?? Can you give me more details please?


Mostly I had issues while giving the speaking test.. there was utter chaos and I dont know if the microphone was properly capturing what i intended to say..


----------



## mansawant

In Sydney also everyone tries to avoid PLT at Cliftons in Sydney...


----------



## abhi2222

*Global Opportunities*

Hi All, I recently gave the test at Global Opportunities in Delhi, in speaking test everyone was shouting....I think due to this computer did not recognize my voice properly and my marks on pronunciation & oral fluency degraded. 

Any suggestions to overcome this.


----------



## dansimp

mansawant said:


> In Sydney also everyone tries to avoid PLT at Cliftons in Sydney...


No wonder I got an early date for Cliftons. Going there tomorrow


----------



## uno_aussie

amit.aswani said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Today I gave my PTE mock test from pearson website and got following points.
> L-60, W-58, R-51, S-48.
> 
> My exam is on 10th May, 2016. I am really not sure if I am ready for this exam. I have lost almost all of my confidence.
> 
> Can anybody suggest something how should I go about it now and with what mindset ?
> 
> I have given IELTS a no of times, used to get 6.5 either in reading or in writing but at least remaining modules used to 7. But here in PTE, I am far away from getting 65 points.
> 
> Please help !!
> Amit


Dont worry much about mock test. Expect 15-20% more as the actual questions will be a bit easier than the mock. So stay confident.


----------



## chalita

Someone knows if in the write from dictation, a comma is counted as a word?

Ex: To improve the essay, I decided to include more direct quotes.


----------



## amit.aswani

uno_aussie said:


> Dont worry much about mock test. Expect 15-20% more as the actual questions will be a bit easier than the mock. So stay confident.


Thanks for your motivating comments.

My two major problems are:
1. I got 34 and 42 in pronunciation and oral fluency.
2. Too low score in reading, as I was able to attempt only 12 questions in 41 minutes.

Can you suggest something which can improve these two things in remaining short period of time?

I am following your blog, it seems to be quite helpful.


----------



## amazingvipul

abhi2222 said:


> Hi All, I recently gave the test at Global Opportunities in Delhi, in speaking test everyone was shouting....I think due to this computer did not recognize my voice properly and my marks on pronunciation & oral fluency degraded.
> 
> Any suggestions to overcome this.


Same thing happened in my case Abhi222. Could you please share your scores.


----------



## abhi2222

amazingvipul said:


> Same thing happened in my case Abhi222. Could you please share your scores.


Below are my score, and I was confident that my speaking went well to score 65..

L-69
R-67
S-59
W-70

GRAMMAR - 78
ORAL FLU - 56
PRON- 50
SPE - 63
VO - 67
WD - 77


----------



## amit.aswani

abhi2222 said:


> Below are my score, and I was confident that my speaking went well to score 65..
> 
> L-69
> R-67
> S-59
> W-70
> 
> GRAMMAR - 78
> ORAL FLU - 56
> PRON- 50
> SPE - 63
> VO - 67
> WD - 77


Hi Abhi,

Did you try pearson mock test before exam and if yes, then how much did you score in that ?


----------



## uno_aussie

amit.aswani said:


> Thanks for your motivating comments.
> 
> My two major problems are:
> 1. I got 34 and 42 in pronunciation and oral fluency.
> 2. Too low score in reading, as I was able to attempt only 12 questions in 41 minutes.
> 
> Can you suggest something which can improve these two things in remaining short period of time?
> 
> I am following your blog, it seems to be quite helpful.


1. If you are giving your test in Australia, your pronunciation should match the way aussies speak. Other accent will not help much. 

2. For reading, strategize - try different techniques for different sections that suit you ..instead of reading everything thoroughly. (eg: skimming through the questions first or skimming the paragraph)

and thanks for your kind comments about the blog


----------



## gagan112

Please let me know how to prepare for listening section and what is most scoring part is listening and If any material for listening section please provide.


----------



## aggpunit

Speaking has remained unreliable in terms of what is expected and what is actually being scored. Unsure of what is bringing that difference ? Any particular observation!


----------



## gagan112

Please let me know how to prepare for listening section and what is most scoring part is listening and If any material for listening section please provide.


----------



## gagan112

Please provide link for online sample test to check preparation. Isuppose that costs 3000 rs.


----------



## Nicknak

I took the test yesterday and received my score graph. I was completely baffled as I received a score of 10 for my speaking test. I scored 90 for the writing test and for written discourse, 80 for my reading test and 74 for my listening test. I really don't understand how I could get such a low score for the speaking part given the fact that I am a native speaker. I have lodged a complaint with my test centre but they checked the microphone I was using and all seemed to be ok.


----------



## vmjain84

HI Guys,

I have scheduled my PTE-A test for 17th May in order to increase my Points since currently having only 55 points.

Earlier had given IELTS with overall 7 (S-7, W-6, R-7.5, L-7.5).

Need min 65 each now to be able to apply for 189 visa.

Have around 10 days now to prepare and understand the PTE -A examination.

Please let me know how to approach the test,any tips ,valuable links, material and practice test i can take prior to the main test since PTE-A seems to be unclear in comparison with IELTS and not able to find proper material to practice since left with only 10 days.

Any help/suggestion would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## amit.aswani

uno_aussie said:


> 1. If you are giving your test in Australia, your pronunciation should match the way aussies speak. Other accent will not help much.
> 
> 2. For reading, strategize - try different techniques for different sections that suit you ..instead of reading everything thoroughly. (eg: skimming through the questions first or skimming the paragraph)
> 
> and thanks for your kind comments about the blog


I am giving in Delhi, India. I use a software which records my voice and writes at the same time, named 'Dragon' speak naturally. In which whatever I speak that gets printed correctly on the computer. However, yesterday I got a shock after getting 51 in speaking in mock test.

And thanks for your suggestions again


----------



## Nicusha

veeraa said:


> Try to reduce Spelling mistakes... You need to do more practice.


veeraa, I think that you are a girl.
What do you have for speaking? How do you work on it?


----------



## Nicusha

aggpunit said:


> Speaking has remained unreliable in terms of what is expected and what is actually being scored. Unsure of what is bringing that difference ? Any particular observation!


I completely agree with you that's unreliable. I met a guy in the test centre and he said that he scored first time 88 for speaking and 57 for the second time. The test centre was the same. I think that other takers' shouting affects the score as well.


----------



## Nicusha

ryan.rich said:


> Thanks man. For my IELTS I scored L:8.5, R:7.5, S:9 and W:6.5. I was very unhappy with the 6.5 for writing as my writing is generally quite good, so much happier with the PTE-A results, I think they're a much better indicator of English proficiency, whereas IELTS is very subjective so the points for speaking and writing differs a lot depending on who marks it.
> 
> Your speaking is perfect at 90, so shouldn't be too hard to get the others up.
> 
> What I found tricky was the repeating sentences so you have to work on your short term memory and get the sentences correct which will bring up your listening score.
> 
> For writing the only help is to practice writing essays a lot, especially to get the structure right. Make sure in the essay you mention all the key words so that it shows you're covering the topic and to have an opening paragraph that sets up the discussion, one or two body paragraphs that makes your point on the discussion clear and then a closing paragraph that summarizes and reinforces your opinion on the subject. If that structure isn't correct I believe you will lose quite a few points.




ryan.rich
, how i can improve speaking (56), any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## pivas

Guys, when testing microphone in the test-center BEFORE starting the exam, make sure your voice is recorded clear. If not, try to move the mic away from yout mouth, it might help. When I was taking the exam, mic was recording my voice very loudly and noisy, and moving it away helped a bit. 
Also I have read a lot of comments that you should not shout while speaking, because the microphone is supposed to recognoze your voice regardless the the noise from other test-takers. 
In addition, one candidate mentioned that he reassessed his score and got 2 additional points, not for speaking though, so it is possible to reassess.


----------



## tchinyi

This is my results for 2 attempts.... 2nd attempt is worse than 1st despite being well prepared for about a month after I understand my weaknesses based on 1st attempt result.

I couldn't understand how could my grammar, vocab and spelling regressed steeply 

first result :









second result :


----------



## myltran

tchinyi said:


> This is my results for 2 attempts.... 2nd attempt is worse than 1st despite being well prepared for about a month after I understand my weaknesses based on 1st attempt result.
> 
> I couldn't understand how could my grammar, vocab and spelling regressed steeply
> 
> first result :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second result :


the same happened to me, but it is kind of even worst despite had been practising for a month. The first test I did without any preparation and I skipped at least two described images when the microphone turned of after 3 seconds. And I mumbled when doing the Retell Section section. So basically very bad performance. 

For the second test, I thought I did quite well for the speaking parts. One more thing that I did different in the first test and the second test was I pressed next when I finished the section When I did the first test. But I don't think that it would make any different, wouldn't it? And the result is shocking.

First attempt:
L 81 
R 84
S 58
W 81

Grammar 68
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 46
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 56

Second Attempt:
First attempt:
L 72
R 61
S 36
W 77

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 28
Pronunciation 28
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 65


----------



## mike445566

myltran said:


> the same happened to me, but it is kind of even worst despite had been practising for a month. The first test I did without any preparation and I skipped at least two described images when the microphone turned of after 3 seconds. And I mumbled when doing the Retell Section section. So basically very bad performance.
> 
> For the second test, I thought I did quite well for the speaking parts. One more thing that I did different in the first test and the second test was I pressed next when I finished the section When I did the first test. But I don't think that it would make any different, wouldn't it? And the result is shocking.
> 
> First attempt:
> L 81
> R 84
> S 58
> W 81
> 
> Grammar 68
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 68
> Written Discourse 56
> 
> Second Attempt:
> First attempt:
> L 72
> R 61
> S 36
> W 77
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 28
> Pronunciation 28
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 65



What I analysed from your result is that OF and Pron matters the most and that you have the skills to easily score 65+ each.


----------



## ahmedsomir

Hi, my PTE exam tomorrow, any predict topics or tips?


----------



## dansimp

Gave at Cliftons sydney today. What a mess! 20 people all next to each other shouting on top of their voice. lets see!


----------



## comedychiru

Hi all,
Thanks a lot for reading.
I suppose many a people got good scores after preferring pte to ielts. What is the current trend?. Are candidates still receiving good scores? I have seen many people claiming to achieve 90's in pte while they have achieved only 6.5 in ielts.

I feel pte will award good scores till the exam is widespread and stop just as the ielts people did

Good preparation material for pte? any suggestions 
PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan) any useful?


Thanks a lot again for reading


----------



## dansimp

What I recall: 
Speaking :
Describe image : All varieties, 
2 bar graphs - One about the growth in educational spending by various nations on tertiary education, another about rise in traffic in two regiens of sydney for 1994 to 2002.

, 1 line graph - bit complex. It had two line graphs, one showed the temperature ranges for the various months and the other just focused on may and showed the average rainfall recorded on may 1 -16. This is where I screwed up 

one picture depicting the process of cutting trees and forming paper, another image shaped like a pyramid and had 100% health written in center and showed the transition to being motivated to stay healthy. 
I dont recall the retell lecture at all! I dont even know what i said as the guy next to me was literally shouting in my ear. sigh..

Writing : just three questions! 2 summarize paras and one essay on the pros and cons of social media.

Reading : Started with fill in the blanks, I found them to be fairly straightforward. Nothing very complex my guesses were spot on in most cases. the reorder paras were also easy. I had 10 ten minutes to finish the final mcqs which were very long. one was about art and the other about journalism. Both I spent a good amount of time rereading before picking an answer. 

Listening: well just the usual format but I found it to be much more complex as compared to the mock. I missed a few fill in blanks due to the speed of the narrators. Two summarize lecture in this part : one was about how democracy is being manipulated and the other one was about how australia has curbed beauty contests and is promoting inner beauty as compared to outer. 

I hope this helps guys. Choice of centre is very important I feel. Ill probably have a second attempt. all the best.


----------



## comedychiru

Do we have to provide finger prints etc at the test center?


----------



## ahmedsomir

dansimp said:


> What I recall:
> Speaking :
> Describe image : All varieties,
> 2 bar graphs - One about the growth in educational spending by various nations on tertiary education, another about rise in traffic in two regiens of sydney for 1994 to 2002.
> 
> , 1 line graph - bit complex. It had two line graphs, one showed the temperature ranges for the various months and the other just focused on may and showed the average rainfall recorded on may 1 -16. This is where I screwed up
> 
> one picture depicting the process of cutting trees and forming paper, another image shaped like a pyramid and had 100% health written in center and showed the transition to being motivated to stay healthy.
> I dont recall the retell lecture at all! I dont even know what i said as the guy next to me was literally shouting in my ear. sigh..
> 
> Writing : just three questions! 2 summarize paras and one essay on the pros and cons of social media.
> 
> Reading : Started with fill in the blanks, I found them to be fairly straightforward. Nothing very complex my guesses were spot on in most cases. the reorder paras were also easy. I had 10 ten minutes to finish the final mcqs which were very long. one was about art and the other about journalism. Both I spent a good amount of time rereading before picking an answer.
> 
> Listening: well just the usual format but I found it to be much more complex as compared to the mock. I missed a few fill in blanks due to the speed of the narrators. Two summarize lecture in this part : one was about how democracy is being manipulated and the other one was about how australia has curbed beauty contests and is promoting inner beauty as compared to outer.
> 
> I hope this helps guys. Choice of centre is very important I feel. Ill probably have a second attempt. all the best.


Thanks for your feedback, I it right that Pros and cons is discussion essay?


----------



## Nick Spatula

Hi guys..

I am about to take my second PTE attemp.

When someone books the tesy through the PTE website is asked if the exam is for migration purpose. Do we have to select this option if we want to send the report to the Immigration?

I mean can we send the report to the imigration later by ourselves??

Thank you


----------



## ns0314

Hi Yawar,
I too have booked PTE test on 14th May, if you can provide credentials for Gold kit too, highly appreciated.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## artem39

Hello everyone,

I need someone's help.

I took PTEA test 2 days ago and got the report showing my enabling skills: Grammar, Vocabulary both are 90, spelling is 81, written discourse is 77. However, my total writing score is only 62.

Does anyone know an explanation for this score? It seems kinda irrational to me...

Regards


----------



## blackrider89

artem39 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need someone's help.
> 
> I took PTEA test 2 days ago and got the report showing my enabling skills: Grammar, Vocabulary both are 90, spelling is 81, written discourse is 77. However, my total writing score is only 62.
> 
> Does anyone know an explanation for this score? It seems kinda irrational to me...
> 
> Regards


Focus more on your summary task. And you will get your desired score.


----------



## G.K

Yes, they will take a biometric.


----------



## comedychiru

G.K said:


> Yes, they will take a biometric.


Thanks for replying. is mcmillan test builder 2012 good read for the test?. I suppose it is. Many a people said so on this forum.

Can you please please suggest me any book or material?.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## dansimp

OMG I got the score! Perfect score 90 each in first attempt! I am soo happy! A big big thank you to all the contributors in this forum. Maxngo, trinka, dreamsanj and so many others who have given such amazing tips for this exam. I cant thank you all enough. I wish everyone all the best in their future attempts. That elusive pr is so close!


----------



## comedychiru

dansimp said:


> OMG I got the score! Perfect score 90 each in first attempt! I am soo happy! A big big thank you to all the contributors in this forum. Maxngo, trinka, dreamsanj and so many others who have given such amazing tips for this exam. I cant thank you all enough. I wish everyone all the best in their future attempts. That elusive pr is so close!


Could you please share your preparation tips and materials you have used.? For essays, can you please shed some light. Any book or something.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Pinky1939

Congratulations on great score. Please share some speaking tips, if you can give some pronunciation and fluency tips also that would be really appreciated.


----------



## Nicusha

dansimp said:


> OMG I got the score! Perfect score 90 each in first attempt! I am soo happy! A big big thank you to all the contributors in this forum. Maxngo, trinka, dreamsanj and so many others who have given such amazing tips for this exam. I cant thank you all enough. I wish everyone all the best in their future attempts. That elusive pr is so close!



Well done!

dansimp,please provide any advice how to prepare for speaking to achieve this score?
How fast did you speak? Did you speak loudly? Did you say the conclusions for re-tell and describe? How did you practice Reading as well.
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Nicusha

dansimp said:


> What I recall:
> Speaking :
> Describe image : All varieties,
> 2 bar graphs - One about the growth in educational spending by various nations on tertiary education, another about rise in traffic in two regiens of sydney for 1994 to 2002.
> 
> , 1 line graph - bit complex. It had two line graphs, one showed the temperature ranges for the various months and the other just focused on may and showed the average rainfall recorded on may 1 -16. This is where I screwed up
> 
> one picture depicting the process of cutting trees and forming paper, another image shaped like a pyramid and had 100% health written in center and showed the transition to being motivated to stay healthy.
> I dont recall the retell lecture at all! I dont even know what i said as the guy next to me was literally shouting in my ear. sigh..
> 
> Writing : just three questions! 2 summarize paras and one essay on the pros and cons of social media.
> 
> Reading : Started with fill in the blanks, I found them to be fairly straightforward. Nothing very complex my guesses were spot on in most cases. the reorder paras were also easy. I had 10 ten minutes to finish the final mcqs which were very long. one was about art and the other about journalism. Both I spent a good amount of time rereading before picking an answer.
> 
> Listening: well just the usual format but I found it to be much more complex as compared to the mock. I missed a few fill in blanks due to the speed of the narrators. Two summarize lecture in this part : one was about how democracy is being manipulated and the other one was about how australia has curbed beauty contests and is promoting inner beauty as compared to outer.
> 
> I hope this helps guys. Choice of centre is very important I feel. Ill probably have a second attempt. all the best.



I had the same summarize written text. 
how australia has curbed beauty contests and is promoting inner beauty as compared to outer. 

and about cows and grass.


----------



## Nicusha

artem39 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need someone's help.
> 
> I took PTEA test 2 days ago and got the report showing my enabling skills: Grammar, Vocabulary both are 90, spelling is 81, written discourse is 77. However, my total writing score is only 62.
> 
> Does anyone know an explanation for this score? It seems kinda irrational to me...
> 
> Regards



Privet artem.
It's called Pte inconsistency. Should be 82.

Artem, what do you have for speaking and how do you practice it?


Thanks.


----------



## Nicusha

dansimp said:


> No wonder I got an early date for Cliftons. Going there tomorrow


dansimp, you done your test at Clifton. I got better score there, than in Navitas & Pearson.


----------



## dansimp

Speaking was a nightmare for me too. I'm sure I goofed up a couple of times in the test but I guess thats allowed if you speak at a consistent pace. And it really doesn't matter how loud the person next to you is, your score wont be affected by that. I was worried about this too as there were about 20 students along with me giving the exam and it was really hard to concentrate on what to say. 

The first few minutes where you test your mic are very important. I started speaking as soon as the mic started recording. I kept the mic above my mouth close to my nose as I found that my voice got a lot less distorted as compared to when kept right in front of my mouth. This tricks may or may not help but they worked for me. I was not loud AT ALL. I spoke at a level that could only be heard by a person sitting very close to me. But I made sure that I put the right stress on words, pause at punctuations and match the tone of the sentence whenever I can. FOr example, the line "Hurray! I cleared my exam!" needs to be said with an excitement in the tone. I didnt say more than a single word in the last questions section of the speaking test. And im sure I got a couple of them wrong where I confused a basketball court with a baseball court and another one too. 

Describe images was another section which was bugging me initially during my preparation. but then I practiced, as much as i could. THe images on ielts-exam.net were the ones I used to practice and I made sure to redo them twice thrice till I was hitting the 30-35 seconds mark without fumbling. When i practiced I didnt give myself the initial time of 25 seconds to prepare which was difficult in the beginning but later on really helped to draw my fear out of this section. In the exam I spent the 25 seconds to prepare only my first line. And I made sure that I didnt cause any flaws in my speech in the first sentence. I kept to the format of explaining what the graph is in the first sentence followed by highest and lowest points and any other observations that I could speak in the fourth. However, I wasn't able to achieve this in the exam. I'm sure I exceeded my time limit in couple of images and called a line graph a bar graph. But the tone, pauses and the flow in which I spoke are the points which got me through. I made sure that I learnt a lot of comparitive words for this task. FOr eg., contrastingly, as is evident from the image, drastically, gradually, declined rapidly, grew exponentially etc. 

A sample statement would be - "The bar graph contrasts the distribution of expenditure on tertiary education by various institutions of America for the year of 2002. As is evident from the image that ..... However, ." so on. If you can reach just upto this mark without any hesitation then the rest should be a cakewalk. Drown out the voices of others and just concentrate on your speech. Speak in a low but audible voice as if you are reading a news. 

Do not be stressed while speaking. Talk as if you are giving a presentation, explain the points rather than focussing on what words to use. Practice definately helps and if you make a conscious effort to speak clearly everyday, it would definitely help you bringing your confidence up. Mock tests are a great way to assess where you stand. I kept on giving these till I was achieving consistently great scores. By the way I have an unfinished mock exam which I am willing to share. 

This thread has been my go to guide for everything related to pte. I didnt buy the books but I have the pdfs which someone shared here on google drive, which I didnt study indepth as I only wanted to practice speaking. It can seem daunting in the beginning and if you are not able to achive your scores it becomes like an insurmountable task but like NIKE said... JUST DO IT!


----------



## RIDA

dansimp said:


> OMG I got the score! Perfect score 90 each in first attempt! I am soo happy! A big big thank you to all the contributors in this forum. Maxngo, trinka, dreamsanj and so many others who have given such amazing tips for this exam. I cant thank you all enough. I wish everyone all the best in their future attempts. That elusive pr is so close!


Hi congrats 
I have sent you a PM regarding Pte help 
Will appreciate if you reply 
Cheers


----------



## dansimp

For writing I practiced a lot. I kept on writing articles on a blog which I maintained. I followed exactly what the user MAXNGO adviced to stick to. I restricted to just three paragraphs, didnt use very high end vocabulary, wrote short sentences and didnt use 'I am of the opinion' at all. I wrote by starting with a very general introduction in the first paragraph, foloowed by the choice of my opinion and the reasons for it and a third para concluding my thoughts. I wrote the below article on the impact of growing viewership of television and the change it is bringing in the society. 

'The importance of television has increased exponentially in the past ten years. The medium has become very dynamic, inviting viewer participation, engaging them in various relatable themes of drama and providing a plethora of genres of entertainment to choose from. This has led to a surge in viewership and now the television has become a necessity rather than a luxury. However, over the last decade the quality of content being transmitted has raised serious questions on the legitimacy of television in our lives. The medium which was once heralded as a means of coveying important information has been replaced by being used predominantly as a source of entertainment. 

First of all, the growing number of news channels has led to an incessant need to devise unique ways of becoming more popular. Meaningful and insightful discussions have given way to heated arguments which do lead to increase in viewership at the cost of sacrificing quality. Although the number of channels has increased, the amount of suitable content has contrastingly declined. Media now relies on the techniques of shock and awe rather than educate and inform to convey a piece of information. Secondly, Growing conglomerates use the medium to mislead the impressionable young generation into trends which could be considered questionable a few years ago. Shows themed at teenagers have surged in popularity over the years and broadcasters have been quick to identify this previously untapped market. 

It could be concluded that the growing need to incite viewership and the focus on delivering the content quicker has had a direct impact on the educational aspect of the streaming medium. Channels need to realize the importance of educating the youth and more viewers should come together in order to support this cause"


----------



## Nicusha

Kate2102360 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here, I've been trying to get all 79 in PTE however the speaking is the only part that I got stuck on
> The problem is I am around 7-7.5 in ielts for speaking, but in Pte I'm getting 64-65 for the three times I've taken the test, I tried using different talking speed, intonation, I improved my clarity and sharpness, but it just won't go up! And last night I did a mock exam, in which I found the test is harder than the real one, and I got a 56 in the speaking section.
> 
> here are my results
> 1st: S64 L81 R81 W90
> 2nd: S65 L90 R87 W90
> 3rd: S64 L80 R90 W90
> 
> Mock A: S56 (I only did the speaking part as the other 3 sections won't be affecting the speaking score I supposed)
> 
> 
> I always get extremely low marks on pronunciation and fluency, around 50-60 while my two tutors and my friends all told me that I have great no-accent pronunciation and fluency, so what exactly is the problem happening here?
> 
> I have improved a lot in my fluency in fact, reduced "ur hmm" and gap fillers, increased sharpness and clarity(Siri recognises my speech pretty well), have practiced describe image to the point that I almost memorised answering formats for all types of graphs, have learnt a new way to take note during retell lecture and it also helps a lot. Generally speaking, you might expect to see at least some minimal improvement on my score, but the computer just won't give it to me!!!
> 
> Nearly to the edge of giving up, but I'm this close to get it, sigh. Btw good luck you all!



Many girls have the same problem. I believe that is due to the softness of voice
Ive noticed that Aussie speak loudly, but not softly.


----------



## dansimp

RIDA said:


> Hi congrats
> I have sent you a PM regarding Pte help
> Will appreciate if you reply
> Cheers


Hey Ive got a lot of PMs and ill surely reply to all please give me some time.


----------



## Nicusha

dansimp said:


> Speaking was a nightmare for me too. I'm sure I goofed up a couple of times in the test but I guess thats allowed if you speak at a consistent pace. And it really doesn't matter how loud the person next to you is, your score wont be affected by that. I was worried about this too as there were about 20 students along with me giving the exam and it was really hard to concentrate on what to say.
> 
> The first few minutes where you test your mic are very important. I started speaking as soon as the mic started recording. I kept the mic above my mouth close to my nose as I found that my voice got a lot less distorted as compared to when kept right in front of my mouth. This tricks may or may not help but they worked for me. I was not loud AT ALL. I spoke at a level that could only be heard by a person sitting very close to me. But I made sure that I put the right stress on words, pause at punctuations and match the tone of the sentence whenever I can. FOr example, the line "Hurray! I cleared my exam!" needs to be said with an excitement in the tone. I didnt say more than a single word in the last questions section of the speaking test. And im sure I got a couple of them wrong where I confused a basketball court with a baseball court and another one too.
> 
> Describe images was another section which was bugging me initially during my preparation. but then I practiced, as much as i could. THe images on ielts-exam.net were the ones I used to practice and I made sure to redo them twice thrice till I was hitting the 30-35 seconds mark without fumbling. When i practiced I didnt give myself the initial time of 25 seconds to prepare which was difficult in the beginning but later on really helped to draw my fear out of this section. In the exam I spent the 25 seconds to prepare only my first line. And I made sure that I didnt cause any flaws in my speech in the first sentence. I kept to the format of explaining what the graph is in the first sentence followed by highest and lowest points and any other observations that I could speak in the fourth. However, I wasn't able to achieve this in the exam. I'm sure I exceeded my time limit in couple of images and called a line graph a bar graph. But the tone, pauses and the flow in which I spoke are the points which got me through. I made sure that I learnt a lot of comparitive words for this task. FOr eg., contrastingly, as is evident from the image, drastically, gradually, declined rapidly, grew exponentially etc.
> 
> A sample statement would be - "The bar graph contrasts the distribution of expenditure on tertiary education by various institutions of America for the year of 2002. As is evident from the image that ..... However, ." so on. If you can reach just upto this mark without any hesitation then the rest should be a cakewalk. Drown out the voices of others and just concentrate on your speech. Speak in a low but audible voice as if you are reading a news.
> 
> Do not be stressed while speaking. Talk as if you are giving a presentation, explain the points rather than focussing on what words to use. Practice definately helps and if you make a conscious effort to speak clearly everyday, it would definitely help you bringing your confidence up. Mock tests are a great way to assess where you stand. I kept on giving these till I was achieving consistently great scores. By the way I have an unfinished mock exam which I am willing to share.
> 
> This thread has been my go to guide for everything related to pte. I didnt buy the books but I have the pdfs which someone shared here on google drive, which I didnt study indepth as I only wanted to practice speaking. It can seem daunting in the beginning and if you are not able to achive your scores it becomes like an insurmountable task but like NIKE said... JUST DO IT!


dansimp, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## dansimp

I found a lot of difficulty with reading too. And till the last mock exam i wasnt confident of reading at all. 
However, I found the reading of the exam to be a lot simpler than the one in the mock tests. I got the drop downs first followed by match the boxes in the right places, then reorder and lastly mcqs. 

For fillinblanks I didnt read the options first. I read the whole sentence as a blank and tried to see what word could possibly fit that place. Try to see the tone in which the statement is made or the conclusion that the writer is trying to make. Most of the times the word that i guessed was in the drop down and I followed my intuition and chose that instead. For the ones that werent there I looked a similar meaning word and chose that instead. If you are not able to achieve this, Follow the elimination principle. Try to fit every word in the drop down in the sentence and reread it and see if it makes sense. two out of the four words would be completely wrong and thus will get eliminated easily. from here on its a gamble. Go with your intuition, you can never be sure what you selected was right but if you have a hunch that yes this fits better than go for that. Read up on collocations. 

I realized I had plenty of time to do the mcqs as I was easily done with all the reorder paras in less than few minutes. MCQs is where I spent a lot of time close to 12 minutes just for four questions as I had that much time on my hand since they were the last. It would have been very difficult to do this in a shorter span of time as these were truly tough! Very long paragraphs with complicated vocabulary and the questions too were not at all straightforward. I spent at least three minutes on each question and didnt move forward till I was sure of my response. I guess I was lucky to get these in the end.


----------



## RIDA

dansimp said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi congrats
> I have sent you a PM regarding Pte help
> Will appreciate if you reply
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ive got a lot of PMs and ill surely reply to all please give me some time.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure thanks


----------



## audream0709

Hello experts,

Gave my first mock test today, below are the results:

*Communicative Skills*

Listening 64
Reading 65
Speaking 75
Writing 61

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 81
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 47

Please guide me as which all areas do I need to focus to improve my results, my target score is 20 Marks.

Regards,


----------



## artem39

Hey, thanks for your reply.

Are you talking about written summary of the audio recording or summary of written text ?


----------



## artem39

blackrider89 said:


> Focus more on your summary task. And you will get your desired score.


Hey, thanks for your reply.

Are you talking about written summary of the audio recording or summary of written text ?


----------



## artem39

Nicusha said:


> Privet artem.
> It's called Pte inconsistency. Should be 82.
> 
> Artem, what do you have for speaking and how do you practice it?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Privet privet,

My speaking was 90. The only advice I can provide you with is just to talk and to talk and to talk. With anyone about anything


----------



## aggpunit

I am looking forward to buy mock test,. Can anyone help me to know, if everytime I buy a gold kit, the exams are different or is it repeated?


----------



## dansimp

aggpunit said:


> I am looking forward to buy mock test,. Can anyone help me to know, if everytime I buy a gold kit, the exams are different or is it repeated?


THey will be repeated. You could make another account with another email address and then buy.


----------



## vikram.vvp

*About remarking PTE-A*

Hi friends,

Need your advice regarding remarking PTE academic.

My result of PTE-A attempt is LRWS : 90,90,90,78.

I am one mark short of 20 points in English , which would have increased my score to 75 thereby increasing my chances of getting invite before July.

So my questions/requests are:

1. Is it possible to increase my speaking marks by remarking PTE-A?

2. Please share if anyone has experience of increasing marks by remarking PTE-A.

3. This might sound a bit stupid question, but I want to take a chance. Is it possible that remarking decreases your existing score? If yes, can it as bad as 78 changing to <65? 

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Vikram.vvp


----------



## mike445566

vikram.vvp said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Need your advice regarding remarking PTE academic.
> 
> My result of PTE-A attempt is LRWS : 90,90,90,78.
> 
> I am one mark short of 20 points in English , which would have increased my score to 75 thereby increasing my chances of getting invite before July.
> 
> So my questions/requests are:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to increase my speaking marks by remarking PTE-A?
> 
> 2. Please share if anyone has experience of increasing marks by remarking PTE-A.
> 
> 3. This might sound a bit stupid question, but I want to take a chance. Is it possible that remarking decreases your existing score? If yes, can it as bad as 78 changing to <65?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Vikram.vvp


I suggest you to go for remarking. I know the chances are just 1 percent and you need that one percent. May luck favours you


----------



## vikram.vvp

*Regarding remarking PTE*



mike445566 said:


> I suggest you to go for remarking. I know the chances are just 1 percent and you need that one percent. May luck favours you


Thanks Mike445566!! But i am bit afraid about reduction in marks... is it possible that marks can get reduced?


----------



## mansawant

Hi guys, how long it takes to receive mock test outcome? 

Thanks...


----------



## aliee

15 minutes max



mansawant said:


> Hi guys, how long it takes to receive mock test outcome?
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Nicusha

G.K said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> For speaking, just take care of below points and you will hit it.
> 1. Read allowed - Speak in a flow. Don't stop in between. quickly go through the text before you speak finally and try to pronounce the tricky words quickly before the recording starts.
> 2. Repeat Sentence - Repeat the exact sentence. Try to imitate the speaker's intonation. Even if you don't get a word, produce a matching sound which you think you heard.
> 3. Retell Lecture - Make note of important keywords while listening to the recording. Try to understand the context of audio. While speaking just explain what you understood and try to use all the keywords which you noted while listening.
> 4. Short Answer - Directly give the answer, mostly its a one word answer. Even if you don't know the answer just speak any word. And if you don't get the question even then just speak any word.
> 5. Describe Image - Just try to describe as much as you can about the image. Try to cover all the important aspects of the image. 40 secs are very less to describe an image or graph and you can not do it, so do as much as you can. Don't worry if you could explain half of it. Just concentrate on your pronunciation and image.
> 
> I used all these tricks during my exam.
> All The Best.
> 
> GK.


G.K. thank you so much for your valuable advice.


----------



## Nicusha

artem39 said:


> Privet privet,
> 
> My speaking was 90. The only advice I can provide you with is just to talk and to talk and to talk. With anyone about anything



Spasibo bolshoe Artem. You are my inspiration!!! I thought that Russians can't do it!
Because I didn't met until now a Russian who got a perfect score in Speaking. 
Thus, I can do it as well!

Well done!


----------



## Nicusha

chalita said:


> Just go to google images and look for bar graphs, line graphs, pie charts, tables charts, etc. You'll find plenty, after you do like hundred you'll feel more confident.
> 
> Cheers


chalita, have you improved you speaking?


----------



## sethi.capricorn

Hi, yes i appreaed for PTE A exam after getting 6.5 in writing for 3 times. To my surprise, i got score 79 or 79+ in each module with in a week of study. Then i filed for EOI for visa 189 and got the invite within 4 days.


----------



## hari_it_ram

*Rescore will work ?*

My Latest attempt -

Listening - 67
Reading - 71
Speaking - 75
Writing - 64

Enabling Skills

Grammer - 53
OF - 85
Pron - 60
Spelling - 70
Vocabulary - 55
Written Discourse - 54

-----------------

My Prev attempt

Listening - 64
Reading - 64
Speaking - 54
Writing - 62

Enabling Skills

Grammer - 60
OF - 67
Pron - 48
Spelling - 44
Vocabulary - 58
Written Discourse - 54

As you see my current scores misses the 10 point by 1mark - i dont want to go for rescore since its a computer based. However , out of curiosity , wanted to know anyone had luck in rescoreing ?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

hi guys

I am preparing for PTE A and got Official Guide. After going through the speaking section and doing small exercises in cd. I recorded the sentences I spoke and after analysing I found they are not of C1 level !!! 

I am looking for partner with whom I can practice PTEA Speaking !!! I want to concentrate on below aspects

Fluency
rythm
Phrasing and stress

Overall want to improve Speaking !!! 

I listened to the Repeat sentence task and was not able to understand the sentence at once and need to practice that too !!!

Anybody has any tips to improve then please share !!!!

I have not moved to next sections yet !


----------



## mansawant

Hi if you take mock test on Sunday then do you receive outcome on Monday as my friend did the mock test today but haven't received outcome yet. He finished test 2 and half hours ago.

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

hi all

how are you preparing for repeat the sentence task. I downloaded offline practice tests from PTE website and did some tasks related to Repeat the sentence. I find difficult to remember the bit long sentence and repeat it. 

Any tips on this !!! 2 out of five are wrong and I feel my speaking is not that fluent so may be B2 or C1 level !!! Need to check that.

Can anybody please help me with this !!! i don't want to take PTE Twice !!! I want to take PTE only once and want to score 79+


----------



## power92

*time management*

Greetings every one
I’ve a few questions regarding “time management” during the test.
1-	the “summarize written text” section is a 10mini task. Should I save some time for other sections? Or keep enhancing my writing till the time is up. 
2-	What if I had more than one summary. Is the 10mini shared or between 2 or 3 tasks? For example: 2 tasks =20mini? Same questions apply for essay.
3-	In general, which sections I don’t need to rush and which ones are tricky and time usually run out from you and affect other sections
regards


----------



## haresh_140179

Hi all,

Please advise how to manage with Repeat sentence in speaking module


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Subhash Bohra said:


> hi all
> 
> how are you preparing for repeat the sentence task. I downloaded offline practice tests from PTE website and did some tasks related to Repeat the sentence. I find difficult to remember the bit long sentence and repeat it.
> 
> Any tips on this !!! 2 out of five are wrong and I feel my speaking is not that fluent so may be B2 or C1 level !!! Need to check that.
> 
> Can anybody please help me with this !!! i don't want to take PTE Twice !!! I want to take PTE only once and want to score 79+


Hi, Try using this site as well, it's useful for you as well.

Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


----------



## Shantha_asiri

power92 said:


> Greetings every one
> I’ve a few questions regarding “time management” during the test.
> 1-	the “summarize written text” section is a 10mini task. Should I save some time for other sections? Or keep enhancing my writing till the time is up.
> 2-	What if I had more than one summary. Is the 10mini shared or between 2 or 3 tasks? For example: 2 tasks =20mini? Same questions apply for essay.
> 3-	In general, which sections I don’t need to rush and which ones are tricky and time usually run out from you and affect other sections
> regards


1. - Use this time to check your writing and make it perfect. This time will not come to any other task, this has it's own 10 min.
2. - No time is not shared.
3. - generally, if you manage given time you don't need to rush. However in the reading section i find you tend to loose time to understand clearly.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

haresh_140179 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please advise how to manage with Repeat sentence in speaking module


Try practicing with below URL, and there are many more in the you tube which is bit harder.

Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


----------



## To be or not to be

Hi Guys
Would anyone support to share Steven Fernandz Book with me please, appreciate your support.


----------



## 73sam

Subhash Bohra said:


> hi all
> 
> how are you preparing for repeat the sentence task. I downloaded offline practice tests from PTE website and did some tasks related to Repeat the sentence. I find difficult to remember the bit long sentence and repeat it.
> 
> Any tips on this !!! 2 out of five are wrong and I feel my speaking is not that fluent so may be B2 or C1 level !!! Need to check that.
> 
> Can anybody please help me with this !!! i don't want to take PTE Twice !!! I want to take PTE only once and want to score 79+


Hi Subhash Bohra,
During exam make a note of the way the speaker uses stress and intonation on the recording. 
Don't discourage yourself, Listen to English news channels, podcasts or whatever material you have. Try to write short form of words. 
I know during exam we are all little excited and feel stress, but try to focus. 
I scored 88 in speaking. However couldn't score such high score in other modules. 
All the best.


----------



## mansawant

*Any advice for my nephew*

Hi guys,

My nephew's aim is to achieve overall 65 and individual 65 as well to get the place for undergraduate study in Australia. He is young and just turned 18 on last Friday. He has booked for the test on 24th May. 

I just paid for his mock test yesterday and asked him to sit for the test so that he can experience the real test environment and also he will come to where he is in terms of score card. He received following scores. 
Overall Score: 56

Skills Profile

Communication Skills

Listening 54
Reading 52
Speaking 62
Writing 56

Enabling Skills

Grammar 15
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 55
Written discourse 47

As a young boy just 18 years old he is mostly active on whats app and hike another chatting group. So do you think that could be the reason for his very low score in Grammar and Spelling. Because I have seen the language they use for chatting. Also he did his test on my laptop and not used to using laptop keyboard.

Appreciate advice, tips to achieve his required scores.

Thanks...


----------



## uno_aussie

mansawant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My nephew's aim is to achieve overall 65 and individual 65 as well to get the place for undergraduate study in Australia. He is young and just turned 18 on last Friday. He has booked for the test on 24th May.
> 
> I just paid for his mock test yesterday and asked him to sit for the test so that he can experience the real test environment and also he will come to where he is in terms of score card. He received following scores.
> Overall Score: 56
> 
> Skills Profile
> 
> Communication Skills
> 
> Listening 54
> Reading 52
> Speaking 62
> Writing 56
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 15
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 55
> Written discourse 47
> 
> As a young boy just 18 years old he is mostly active on whats app and hike another chatting group. So do you think that could be the reason for his very low score in Grammar and Spelling. Because I have seen the language they use for chatting. Also he did his test on my laptop and not used to using laptop keyboard.
> 
> Appreciate advice, tips to achieve his required scores.
> 
> Thanks...


I personally feel one should not decide based on one mock exam. I would suggest he should take more mock tests and then decide what corrective action needs to be taken. This thread has numerous resources that you can go through.

He can also give a few free mock IELTS to understand if grammar is the real problem.


----------



## chalita

Nicusha said:


> chalita, have you improved you speaking?


yes, but just to 61. This Friday I'll give my third shot.


----------



## chalita

haresh_140179 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please advise how to manage with Repeat sentence in speaking module


You just need to practice a lot. Try this

Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners
and this (dictation option)
http://www.breakingnewsenglish.com/1605/160503-vogue-magazine-l.html

These two are good for practicing write from dictation as well


Cheers


----------



## mohsin84

dansimp said:


> THey will be repeated. You could make another account with another email address and then buy.


Hello danismp...thank you for the invaluable tips....can please tell me, how you prepared for re-tell lecture..I got only 69 in speaking, others are near or above 79..So looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

73sam said:


> Hi Subhash Bohra,
> During exam make a note of the way the speaker uses stress and intonation on the recording.
> Don't discourage yourself, Listen to English news channels, podcasts or whatever material you have. Try to write short form of words.
> I know during exam we are all little excited and feel stress, but try to focus.
> I scored 88 in speaking. However couldn't score such high score in other modules.
> All the best.


Hi 73sam

Thanks for your reply, I am not discouraging myself. I am just trying to be more cautious this time. I have take the IELTS Twice and failed there twice. 

This time, I don't want to miss it. Last year I applied for Canada PR and from last one year I am just waiting. So I thought to change my focus. 

Now, I don't want waste more time and delay this process. I am focusing Now on Australia PR and what I have read, If your score is 65+ then you get Invitation much faster (in less than 3 months). 

So to get 70 points overall I have to score 79+ in PTE and I have next two months to do that. I want to Submit My EOI in July'16 only !!!

I want to make sure that I don't screw up this time and score well in PTE.


----------



## Nicusha

chalita said:


> yes, but just to 61. This Friday I'll give my third shot.


 Chalita, good luck!


----------



## jtran09

This is what I got in my describing image last time tst 5/5/2016 
Half left cycle only


----------



## audream0709

Any suggestions....



audream0709 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Gave my first mock test today, below are the results:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 65
> Speaking 75
> Writing 61
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 81
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> Please guide me as which all areas do I need to focus to improve my results, my target score is 20 Marks.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## chalita

Nicusha said:


> Chalita, good luck!


Thank you, what about you?


----------



## audream0709

Please extend inputs for Summarizing the below text:

For those political analysts whose main interest remains class divisions in society biggest split these days is that between those who control and work with Information Technology (IT) and those we might still call Blue collar workers. The old divisions of class have become a lot more difficult to apply, if not completely outdated. There is no escaping the enormous impact of information technology in the late 20th and, even more, the early 21st centuries, both economically and socially.

During the scientific revolution of the 17th and 18th centuries, the spirit of experiment was in the air, and those involved were practical people working to practical ends - often on their own or with a small group of trusted friends. Secrecy was important as there was money to be made in new inventions. What interested them were results, not theories. Most modern technological advances, however, were developed as theories first, and then made reality by large team of scientists and experts in the field. What we have now is that more and more of this type of expertise is being used to analyse and find solutions to all kinds of business and social problems, thus creating - in the eyes of the political analysts mentioned above - a whole large new economic and social class.


----------



## audream0709

This is my version, please add your inputs on this as well: 

Unlike 20th Century, Political analysts today divide society classes as, people who control and work with IT and scientists & experts who address business and social problems.



audream0709 said:


> Please extend inputs for Summarizing the below text:
> 
> For those political analysts whose main interest remains class divisions in society biggest split these days is that between those who control and work with Information Technology (IT) and those we might still call Blue collar workers. The old divisions of class have become a lot more difficult to apply, if not completely outdated. There is no escaping the enormous impact of information technology in the late 20th and, even more, the early 21st centuries, both economically and socially.
> 
> During the scientific revolution of the 17th and 18th centuries, the spirit of experiment was in the air, and those involved were practical people working to practical ends - often on their own or with a small group of trusted friends. Secrecy was important as there was money to be made in new inventions. What interested them were results, not theories. Most modern technological advances, however, were developed as theories first, and then made reality by large team of scientists and experts in the field. What we have now is that more and more of this type of expertise is being used to analyse and find solutions to all kinds of business and social problems, thus creating - in the eyes of the political analysts mentioned above - a whole large new economic and social class.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

audream0709 said:


> Any suggestions....


You got very good scores in speaking section.Did you change your accent while speaking?I used my original accent for speaking but not getting good scores in speaking part.


----------



## audream0709

Going with the normal flow would say, no change in the accent



harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> You got very good scores in speaking section.Did you change your accent while speaking?I used my original accent for speaking but not getting good scores in speaking part.


----------



## adinil

Could you please help with Reading section where it says summarize in one sentence..i find it very difficult any tips to clear this.


----------



## Ausimmi16

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes piouford
> 
> 1)keep your microphone farthest ,on forhead will do(this is to avoid air in the mic
> 2) keep speaking with fluency,content is not important but fluency without break is very important.
> 3)never miss any space while the microphone is recording,even if you dont know answer,or dont understand retell/describe image,do not stop,speak rubbish but speak it in english and with good pronunciation and fluency!!


Dear Yogi4Aus,

I have seen that you have improved very quickly in speaking.

From PTE 1 to PTE 2 you scored improved from 46 to 64 and in PTE 3 you scored 90, while score for other skills like RLW didn't increased significantly. However in your PTE 5 test you scored very well in all modules.

So, It seems that you have a clue about increasing speaking score. I have taken my PTE and my scores are LRSR 69/66/54/79. My Oral fluency was just 44, while pronunciation was 61. 

I want to know how can I improve my speaking, every one on this topic is saying about fluency and pronunciation, but when it comes to re-tell lecture and chart, it is very hard to continue with rhythm while explaning the key points.

So I want to know

How much content is important in re-tell lecture? and can we speak key words randomly? Without phrasing them in proper sentences?

BTW according to your tip I kept mic quite far from my mouth even then my score didn't improved.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

sethi.capricorn said:


> Hi, yes i appreaed for PTE A exam after getting 6.5 in writing for 3 times. To my surprise, i got score 79 or 79+ in each module with in a week of study. Then i filed for EOI for visa 189 and got the invite within 4 days.


Hi Sethi,

Awesome scores! Can you please tell me what strategies you used to prepare?
Any tips/links/books should be helpful.I'm in need to score a mandatory 79+ in each module.


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

vikram.vvp said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Need your advice regarding remarking PTE academic.
> 
> My result of PTE-A attempt is LRWS : 90,90,90,78.
> 
> I am one mark short of 20 points in English , which would have increased my score to 75 thereby increasing my chances of getting invite before July.
> 
> So my questions/requests are:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to increase my speaking marks by remarking PTE-A?
> 
> 2. Please share if anyone has experience of increasing marks by remarking PTE-A.
> 
> 3. This might sound a bit stupid question, but I want to take a chance. Is it possible that remarking decreases your existing score? If yes, can it as bad as 78 changing to <65?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Vikram.vvp



Vikram,

Looks like we are the ones needing much help from you looking at the great score!!  Can you please tell me what strategies you used to prepare?
Any tips/links/books should be helpful.I'm in need to score a mandatory 79+ in each module.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chalita

Nicusha said:


> Chalita, good luck!


Pearson just rescheduled my PTE exam and location. They just said that due to security reasons, discovery English will not run more PTE tests, so I'll be given the test at Cliftons. Now I have to wait for 1 week more.
:confused2:


----------



## dansimp

For retell lecture I relied on my brain more than the notepad. meaning, earlier I found that I was concentrating more on writing while the lecture was on rather than understanding what the lecture was about. I didnt write anything down apart from just names of places/people and other nouns in the test. I understood the gist and used those ten seconds to form an answer. 



aggpunit said:


> I am looking forward to buy mock test,. Can anyone help me to know, if everytime I buy a gold kit, the exams are different or is it repeated?





mohsin84 said:


> Hello danismp...thank you for the invaluable tips....can please tell me, how you prepared for re-tell lecture..I got only 69 in speaking, others are near or above 79..So looking forward to your reply.


----------



## audream0709

This website may be very helpful in learning the summarise text section:

Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Reading Worksheets

Please give your inputs on the above in context to PTE preparation.


----------



## RIDA

How helpful are EXPERT B1 and 2 books?
Anyone used em?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

audream0709 said:


> Going with the normal flow would say, no change in the accent


Thanks a lot its really helpful.

1.Where you went through the test Pearson or Edwise centre?
2.Did you try to speak as loud as you can or in a casual manner.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

I have a doubt with regrads to summarize written text.

Are we supposed to give a tittle on the top of the summary?

I got this doubt after watching this video


----------



## anujbatta

*Please send me question of PTE*



vmjain84 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have scheduled my PTE-A test for 17th May in order to increase my Points since currently having only 55 points.
> 
> Earlier had given IELTS with overall 7 (S-7, W-6, R-7.5, L-7.5).
> 
> Need min 65 each now to be able to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> Have around 10 days now to prepare and understand the PTE -A examination.
> 
> Please let me know how to approach the test,any tips ,valuable links, material and practice test i can take prior to the main test since PTE-A seems to be unclear in comparison with IELTS and not able to find proper material to practice since left with only 10 days.
> 
> Any help/suggestion would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



After giving PTE on 17th May please let me know what questions came and from where mail me at *<SNIP - No personal information please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator>*


----------



## vikram.vvp

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> Vikram,
> 
> Looks like we are the ones needing much help from you looking at the great score!!  Can you please tell me what strategies you used to prepare?
> Any tips/links/books should be helpful.I'm in need to score a mandatory 79+ in each module.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had appeared for IELTS (LRWS : 8.5,8,6.5,7.5). I decided to focus on weaknesses. So for PTE, I bought two books (Offcial Guide and McMillan TestBuilder) and used practiced writing and speaking. 

Unfortunately, during PTE exam, i was shocked by noise of other test takers around and lost focus on initial speaking tasks. 

So, make sure you practice with disturbance around (family chatting or watching around) 

Based on my IELTS experience and review of PTE guide, I had prepared small list of notes. I am attaching PDF with this post. 

Hope you will find that helpful. Let me know if you want help with anything specific.


----------



## amit.aswani

...


----------



## amit.aswani

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt with regrads to summarize written text.
> 
> Are we supposed to give a tittle on the top of the summary?
> 
> I got this doubt after watching this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwEl-MiZH0E



Heading in summary writing is absolutely not required in PTE, this video can be applied for other general summaries. In fact, in summary writing, we can't even use a full-stop in between, it has to be one single sentence. If you use a full-stop (.) then computer will not consider words written after it.


----------



## ahmedsomir

I get my first exam result: "attached"

Unfortunately, didn't reach 65 for each !!. 

case on this result what is the things i have to do to reach 65 on each.

thanks


----------



## Nicusha

Originally Posted by explorer101 View Post 
Hi Guys,

I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores - 

Listening - 83
Reading - 90
Speaking - 90
Writing - 84


Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) - 

1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.

2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.

3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.

I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.

Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zhou12345678

chalita said:


> Pearson just rescheduled my PTE exam and location. They just said that due to security reasons, discovery English will not run more PTE tests, so I'll be given the test at Cliftons. Now I have to wait for 1 week more.
> :confused2:


 So you mean Discover English will not provide PTE test anymore? I got the email as well. But the staff of Discover English said they have got the technical issue, and they"ll solve the problem ASAP.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Nicusha said:


> Originally Posted by explorer101 View Post
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


THanks Nicusha for your valuable inputs. I've also taken IELTS twice and failed. Now I am very scared in taking PTEA so preparing a lot. I am planning to prepare for a month !!! and then take exam. I am planning to take exam in later part of June only.

Do you think I should buy the coursebook mentioned on PTE Website which is having 4 full length tests ?? or shall I buy the Gold pack with scored tests ??


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

amit.aswani said:


> Heading in summary writing is absolutely not required in PTE, this video can be applied for other general summaries. In fact, in summary writing, we can't even use a full-stop in between, it has to be one single sentence. If you use a full-stop (.) then computer will not consider words written after it.


What about comma is it allowed?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi guys,

Please answer below-
1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs?
2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
3.what about other sections when to click next?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please answer below-
> 1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs?
> 2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
> 3.what about other sections when to click next?


Adding one more doubt to above-

4.In Listening & Writing: Fill in the blanks section does it matters if the first letter of the word is capital or small?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

trinkasharma said:


> There are other better strategies.
> 
> Do not guess All.
> Do not guess more than 3 in 5 options.
> Do not guess totally opposite options or options that cannot be true at the same time.


Hi Trinka,

If you have any strategies/techniques for other sections.Please do share.


----------



## amit.aswani

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> What about comma is it allowed?



Yes, definitely it is allowed, we have to use it to make a sense full summary sentence.

Follow this link for more pte test tips ->
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## uno_aussie

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Adding one more doubt to above-
> 
> 4.In Listening & Writing: Fill in the blanks section does it matters if the first letter of the word is capital or small?


base it on grammar... if proper noun then word starts with capital letter and so on..


----------



## amit.aswani

Nicusha said:


> Originally Posted by explorer101 View Post
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Hi Nicusha,

Thanks for sharing your experience and wonderful tips.

I have just received my score as SWRL - 66,65,61,61. In both reading and listening I was left with short of time, otherwise I think it could have been cleared.

Well, now I believe that after giving some more time I would be able to clear it. However, I am little scared as I am at border only, so could you or anybody else suggest me on the following questions.

Speaking - How can we improve pronunciation and fluency? As in how should we practice for it and what things should be considered while speaking?

Writing - For ex. in speaking more emphasis should be given on pro and flu, in writing which part would be helping to increase score.

Reading - I think my reading and comprehensive speed is slow, any suggestion how can I improve it?

Listening - Any tips on writing summary of spoken lecture? And which section is more scoring so that I can emphasise more on that section.

Thanks so much in advance whoever will be suggesting tips on my above mentioned questions.


----------



## audream0709

Currently, I am practising with moc test and actual test is scheduled with Edwise centre. 

While speaking, normal tone, adjust as per microphone test result.



harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Thanks a lot its really helpful.
> 
> 1.Where you went through the test Pearson or Edwise centre?
> 2.Did you try to speak as loud as you can or in a casual manner.


----------



## kundu30

Hi Guys,

I have received my score for 2nd PTE-A attempt Below are the scores

L/R/S/W-78/74/80/76

My enabling scores are low :

Grammar-63
Oral Fluency-90
Pronunciation
Spelling - 21 horrible
Vocab-78
Written Discourse-53

Any tips for me how to improve on each section ,i will be giving my third attempt soon.

Please Reply ,Thanks in advance.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please answer below-
> 1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs?
> 2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
> 3.what about other sections when to click next?


Please guide me on this


----------



## godspeed4476

audream0709 said:


> Currently, I am practising with moc test and actual test is scheduled with Edwise centre.
> 
> While speaking, normal tone, adjust as per microphone test result.


Hey buddy,
Do let me know is the ambience in the Edwise centre, with respect to the background noise and the keyboard clatter. I intend to apply for my test in the same location


----------



## godspeed4476

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> What about comma is it allowed?


Forget about being allowed, it's kind of advisable to put in a comma wherever applicable.


----------



## John Page

trinkasharma said:


> Type your sentences in MS word. If you see a red/green squiggly line then correct it. If it does not understand your words then don't use them. You can get 90 without using a heavy word.


I agree, Over vocabulary will only put you in risk if you are not good at it. Idealy your sentences should make sense and you will easily get 90


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Yogi4Aus said:


> UNORTHODOX WAYS but If you are not expert at English language,use these techniques ,tips
> 
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
> 
> Reading
> -manage your time
> Practice always with timers even at home
> -do sample papers again n again
> -make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
> -reading is sheer hard work
> Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve
> -Reading newspaper articles
> Improves your speed
> Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary
> When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups
> 
> Writing-
> Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary
> Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
> 9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
> I always used and score high in vocabulary
> Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
> - try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
> Remember to correct spellings
> Eg.
> "Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong
> "Hence, there is. " is marked
> right
> Small thinned will score you high
> I swear I have never practiced Writing ever  ,a mighty before a cram Ryan IELTS vocab and its proper usage
> 
> Listening
> It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
> -English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check
> - I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
> I drive for at least one hour both sides to work and it always played on my system!!


How come keeping mic above eye is better?


----------



## uno_aussie

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Please guide me on this


Originally Posted by harmandeepsinghbosskala View Post
Hi guys,

Please answer below-
1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs?
--> A next line should be sufficient for separating the text.
2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
--> you can click on next before the green line touches the end.. but its better to wait until the system records everything and then moves on to the next.


These are my opinions and let other expats also come with their opinion.


----------



## ae1983

Hi All,

I am also a newbie to this forum. I have taken exam date for PTE academic after talking to some of my friends. 
Can anyone please provide any test/practice material or tutorial. It would be a great help.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## aggpunit

I got following in PTE practice S51 W64 L64 R63. I am looking for some light score. What is your advice for next step?


----------



## jtran09

jtran09 said:


> This is what I got in my describing image last time tst 5/5/2016
> Half left cycle only


----------



## kam82

Hi friends,,, need a small help,,,
just wanted to know if PTE send results to the mailing address (hard copy),, or we get it in email or by logging in the website with our credentials


----------



## amit.aswani

Summary is common in speaking, writing and listening. So I think it must be learned properly that exactly what should be emphasised or highlight in these sections? Can anyone help by providing some good tips for covering these section in the best way, especially those who have got 90 in each can really help us


----------



## adinil

hi amit
in the same boat..have book the PTE a test?


amit.aswani said:


> Summary is common in speaking, writing and listening. So I think it must be learned properly that exactly what should be emphasised or highlight in these sections? Can anyone help by providing some good tips for covering these section in the best way, especially those who have got 90 in each can really help us


----------



## Nicusha

ikisst21 said:


> Sorry to hear about that mate. Sounds weird to me as I've never crossed 7 in IELTS speaking and my main problem with that is pronunciation but in PTE I got 70 for that band.
> 
> Keep going and you will reach your goal, all the best






That's right. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Nicusha

Subhash Bohra said:


> THanks Nicusha for your valuable inputs. I've also taken IELTS twice and failed. Now I am very scared in taking PTEA so preparing a lot. I am planning to prepare for a month !!! and then take exam. I am planning to take exam in later part of June only.
> 
> Do you think I should buy the coursebook mentioned on PTE Website which is having 4 full length tests ?? or shall I buy the Gold pack with scored tests ??




Hi Subhash Bohra.

I bought the Gold pack from PTE, which is like the real test.


----------



## Rab nawaz

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> How come keeping mic above eye is better?


Keeping mic above yours eyes really is that a joke isnt it? I have scored 90 in speaking thrice without even adjusting mic.


----------



## Micro111999

kam82 said:


> Hi friends,,, need a small help,,,
> just wanted to know if PTE send results to the mailing address (hard copy),, or we get it in email or by logging in the website with our credentials


Hi Kam,

Pearson sends you PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification on your email address and once you receive this email, please check by logging on their website > click the Current Activity link > View Score Report

There will be no hard copy sent by Pearson.

Hope this answer your query.


----------



## pravink

Hi All,

I have taken a PTE mock test A - and got below score- 
Listening61 -
Reading50 -- I will have to work out here more. 
Speaking51
Writing59 -- It was my mistake that i did not verified the essay for grammer and spelllings. I will surely improve here in next attempt

Grammar67
Oral Fluency57
Pronunciation34
Spelling55
Vocabulary43
Written Discourse47

I was not able to perform well in repeat sentence - out of 10 i responded only 2 correctly. and rest all are partially correct. I was not sure whether it was the only reason for my less score in speaking section. 

I am also not sure about why i got very less in pronounciation. does any body have any suggestions on improving pronounciation? 
I am already doing practice on dictation.io. and most of the time i do pronounce correctyl but still got only 34 in my first attempt.


Please suggest your valuable inputs.

Thanks,
Pravin!


----------



## kam82

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Kam,
> 
> Pearson sends you PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification on your email address and once you receive this email, please check by logging on their website > click the Current Activity link > View Score Report
> 
> There will be no hard copy sent by Pearson.
> 
> Hope this answer your query.




Thanks micro.....cheers


----------



## kam82

pravink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken a PTE mock test A - and got below score-
> Listening61 -
> Reading50 -- I will have to work out here more.
> Speaking51
> Writing59 -- It was my mistake that i did not verified the essay for grammer and spelllings. I will surely improve here in next attempt
> 
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency57
> Pronunciation34
> Spelling55
> Vocabulary43
> Written Discourse47
> 
> I was not able to perform well in repeat sentence - out of 10 i responded only 2 correctly. and rest all are partially correct. I was not sure whether it was the only reason for my less score in speaking section.
> 
> I am also not sure about why i got very less in pronounciation. does any body have any suggestions on improving pronounciation?
> I am already doing practice on dictation.io. and most of the time i do pronounce correctyl but still got only 34 in my first attempt.
> 
> 
> Please suggest your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pravin!



Hey...from.what i have heard and and read in the forums...people have generally got very less in the mock test...but did very well in the actual test

All the best....by the way i have scheduled my test on 17th


----------



## jesiu

My status is Delivery Successful - On hold.
What exactly is hapening?
How long will I have to wait for my report?


----------



## eminemkh

Hi guys,

I am taking my tenth attempt of PTE Academic and my third in Hong Kong. I scored well in speaking last time but that was my first time dropping reading below 79+....

I wonder if one can help me with my writing (where it never passes 79+). I increased my vocabulary, spelling significantly but still not reaching 79+... that I doubt the actual correlation between enabling skills and communicative skills are not high. Don't bash me because it is just a mere assumption.

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## abhimoulik

Can somebody please provide me the material for this exam?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Nicusha said:


> Hi Subhash Bohra.
> 
> I bought the Gold pack from PTE, which is like the real test.


hey, thanks !!! I will buy that too may be after 2 weeks... for next two weeks i will prepare using official guide and the other book i purchased and then will buy that gold pack. 

I want to nail it for the first time... don't have time to screw this..


----------



## RishiMelbourneCBD

Hi everyone,

Failures are the stepping stone to success and it really happened with me.

I finally aced the pte academic exam scoring 90/90. After a series of 8 unsuccessful attempts, I nailed it in the 9th time. I spent almost a year with oddles of stress working hard towards my Master's degree at Melbourne university, undertaking part-time jobs, failing regularly to achieve required pte score. I was frustrated and economically not well-off. But, nothing could come between me and my attitude to achieve my goal. My final scores were L:90;R:80;S:90;W:87. Hailing from a purely non-english speaking background from north-east India, I had to work really hard towards this exam. I read a variety of material, made a move to speak only English even with my country friends, listened to oz radio while going to work, wrote essays on random topics everyday and got my grammar checked by software. Finally, hardwork paid off. Just like any other pte score aspirant, I used to visit this blog before and after failures. I will soon share my tips and tracks with everyone so that people can get their required score and lead a stress free life. My first advice to all of you is to read the score guide thoroughly. I am lifetime grateful to a friend of mine who pointed me to read the score guide. The idea of reading the score guide is to see how the responses are marked and what dependencies exists. For example, even in the speaking section, marks are allotted to reading. Along with english skills, pte tests the stress taking capability. I will soon detail all my experiences and scores with everyone at a later date. But, don't give up and work hard. If I can ace it, I think anyone can ace it.


----------



## theariezman

RishiMelbourneCBD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Failures are the stepping stone to success and it really happened with me.
> 
> I finally aced the pte academic exam scoring 90/90. After a series of 8 unsuccessful attempts, I nailed it in the 9th time. I spent almost a year with oddles of stress working hard towards my Master's degree at Melbourne university, undertaking part-time jobs, failing regularly to achieve required pte score. I was frustrated and economically not well-off. But, nothing could come between me and my attitude to achieve my goal. My final scores were L:90;R:80;S:90;W:87. Hailing from a purely non-english speaking background from north-east India, I had to work really hard towards this exam. I read a variety of material, made a move to speak only English even with my country friends, listened to oz radio while going to work, wrote essays on random topics everyday and got my grammar checked by software. Finally, hardwork paid off. Just like any other pte score aspirant, I used to visit this blog before and after failures. I will soon share my tips and tracks with everyone so that people can get their required score and lead a stress free life. My first advice to all of you is to read the score guide thoroughly. I am lifetime grateful to a friend of mine who pointed me to read the score guide. The idea of reading the score guide is to see how the responses are marked and what dependencies exists. For example, even in the speaking section, marks are allotted to reading. Along with english skills, pte tests the stress taking capability. I will soon detail all my experiences and scores with everyone at a later date. But, don't give up and work hard. If I can ace it, I think anyone can ace it.


Looking forward for your tips, in the meantime, can you point me where can I find score guide?

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RishiMelbourneCBD

Hey theariezmen, 

Please visit the pte academic official website to get the score guide or type Pte academic score guide in Google. It is in pdf format and tells you how exactly things are marked. For example, in the listening section, the last questions are based on listening and writing. So, suppose you run out of time and not able to attempt, you will lose marks both in writing and listening. Each correct word gives you a Mark. Each omission or wrong word may penalize you. So, if sentence has 7-10 words, typing each word correctly should work towards fetching you a decent score. This is my assumption as the scoring is based on an unknown complex algorithm. I will soon post part by part preparation technique.

Regards, 
Rishi


----------



## trinkasharma

Rab nawaz said:


> Keeping mic above yours eyes really is that a joke isnt it? I have scored 90 in speaking thrice without even adjusting mic.


It may be a joke, or it may be a good advice.

*In any case, the candidate has a lot of time (I took like three minutes) to test the microphone and test the replayed recording to validate the quality of your voice. In the worst case, You have lost only ten thousand INR and some days but learnt not to believe what you read online*.

PSA
===============================================
CAPS START.

*IN THIS CASE, THE RESPONSIBILITY LIES WITH THE TEST TAKER*. IF YOU FIND THAT LEAVING THE MICROPHONE ON TABLE OR LEAVING IT DISCONNECTED GIVES YOU MORE SCORE THEN MORE POWER TO YOU.

CAPS END.


----------



## batra786

*PTE promo code*

Hello Guys

Anyone have PTE promo discount code?

I am going to give it another shot.

Thanks


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## payitforward

wow what a great thread, just what I was looking for


----------



## satsah

I think 'PTE2015' still valid.


----------



## theariezman

satsah said:


> I think 'PTE2015' still valid.


is this to book pte exam or mock test/preparation material? 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## satsah

Pte exam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amazingvipul

Hi friends, can anyone please tell me - 
which accents are spoken during Retell lecture section?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

amazingvipul said:


> Hi friends, can anyone please tell me -
> which accents are spoken during Retell lecture section?


read the PEARSONPTE website they are not checking your accents !!! whatever accent you speak, spoken english should be clear and a native speak should understand that. 

They will check your oral fluency, rythm, stress and phrasing.


----------



## trinkasharma

Subhash Bohra said:


> read the PEARSONPTE website they are not checking your accents !!! whatever accent you speak, spoken english should be clear and a native speak should understand that.
> 
> They will check your oral fluency, rythm, stress and phrasing.


Actually he is asking about what accents you can hear when taking the exam.

In my case, it was mostly American accents.


----------



## Prash2533

batra786 said:


> hello guys
> 
> anyone have pte promo discount code?
> 
> I am going to give it another shot.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


try PTE2015


----------



## amazingvipul

trinkasharma said:


> Actually he is asking about what accents you can hear when taking the exam.
> 
> In my case, it was mostly American accents.



Thanks trinkasharma.


----------



## eminemkh

RishiMelbourneCBD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Failures are the stepping stone to success and it really happened with me.
> 
> I finally aced the pte academic exam scoring 90/90. After a series of 8 unsuccessful attempts, I nailed it in the 9th time. I spent almost a year with oddles of stress working hard towards my Master's degree at Melbourne university, undertaking part-time jobs, failing regularly to achieve required pte score. I was frustrated and economically not well-off. But, nothing could come between me and my attitude to achieve my goal. My final scores were L:90;R:80;S:90;W:87. Hailing from a purely non-english speaking background from north-east India, I had to work really hard towards this exam. I read a variety of material, made a move to speak only English even with my country friends, listened to oz radio while going to work, wrote essays on random topics everyday and got my grammar checked by software. Finally, hardwork paid off. Just like any other pte score aspirant, I used to visit this blog before and after failures. I will soon share my tips and tracks with everyone so that people can get their required score and lead a stress free life. My first advice to all of you is to read the score guide thoroughly. I am lifetime grateful to a friend of mine who pointed me to read the score guide. The idea of reading the score guide is to see how the responses are marked and what dependencies exists. For example, even in the speaking section, marks are allotted to reading. Along with English skills, pte tests the stress taking capability. I will soon detail all my experiences and scores with everyone at a later date. But, don't give up and work hard. If I can ace it, I think anyone can ace it.


I nearly cried out loud reading your post... I have taken nine attempts and still not be able to get 79+ on all communicative skills. I had once 4 points short in writing and passed all other bands. From Sydney to Hong Kong I have done nearly everything to get myself there. I quitted my job, study every day, listen to the podcast, bump up my spelling, put the mic above my eyes, using the standard format of the essay... everything I found online. However, the score just fluctuates again and again.

Seeing people passing with full marks or first/second attempts, I doubt my English ability which used to be my strength in my Uni days (MQ Sydney) and at work. From October 2015 to today, I have spent quite an amount of money on PTE not to mention I am financially independent. 

I planned my journey of migrating to Australia in 2014 and went back to Sydney for a year to convert my finance degree to CPA assessment approved accountant profession by studying extra modules. Then I started working in Sydney for living and solely for PTE. I have got my 65+ on my first attempt and pretty close to 79+, but yet it is actually harder than I thought to get 79+. 

Considering the situation of General Accountant's migration quota, I have no choice but to get 79+ with age and onshore study to get 70 points. Now, seeing my dream fading, you came out and gave me hope, that I can get there.

Thank you sir, and I hope to learn from you.

To all PTE test takers, never give up, we still have hope.


----------



## batra786

*PTE promo code not working*



Prash2533 said:


> try PTE2015


Its not working...
Any other promo code????



When I tried the PTE2015 it gives following error:-

"
Discount validation failed.
Below is a list of items that do not qualify.

Exam: PTE-A, Jun 2 at 9:30 AM
Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
scheduled in India. "


Thanks


----------



## batra786

*PTE promo code not working*



satsah said:


> I think 'PTE2015' still valid.





Prash2533 said:


> try PTE2015


Its not working...
Any other promo code????



When I tried the PTE2015 it gives following error:-

"
Discount validation failed.
Below is a list of items that do not qualify.

Exam: PTE-A, Jun 2 at 9:30 AM
Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
scheduled in India.. "


Thanks


----------



## satsah

batra786 said:


> Its not working...
> 
> Any other promo code????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried the PTE2015 it gives following error:-
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Discount validation failed.
> 
> Below is a list of items that do not qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> Exam: PTE-A, Jun 2 at 9:30 AM
> 
> Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
> 
> scheduled in India.. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




It worked while I have booked for mine. I think it may not valid in india.


----------



## Prash2533

batra786 said:


> Its not working...
> Any other promo code????
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried the PTE2015 it gives following error:-
> 
> "
> Discount validation failed.
> Below is a list of items that do not qualify.
> 
> Exam: PTE-A, Jun 2 at 9:30 AM
> Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
> scheduled in India.. "
> 
> 
> Thanks


PTE2015 is not working now from India

Though I have not tried, you can try to buy it from aeccglobal. they are offering it for 10% discount.

PTE website also offers code but that is for bulk buy minimum 10


----------



## nchandi

please let me know, payment of pte mock test is in australian dollar or us dollar ?


----------



## theariezman

nchandi said:


> please let me know, payment of pte mock test is in australian dollar or us dollar ?


US dollars

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jalpesh

batra786 said:


> Its not working...
> Any other promo code????
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried the PTE2015 it gives following error:-
> 
> "
> Discount validation failed.
> Below is a list of items that do not qualify.
> 
> Exam: PTE-A, Jun 2 at 9:30 AM
> Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
> scheduled in India.. "
> 
> 
> Thanks


You can have discount of 1150 if you buy voucher from Buy PTE Exam Voucher Code Worth Rs.9750 & Save Rs.1150 in Test Fee
so the final amount for your PTE exam would be 9750.
AECC only gives 10% of discount i.e around 1090 while aussizz group are giving 1150 60rs more than AECC.

You can buy from any of the site they all are genuine reseller.

All the best for your exam.


----------



## salmangillani

Hello Folks.. Happy to share you my desired result received yesterday.. LRSW 90/79/87/90. 
Finally got 10 extra points.. EOI updated..


----------



## eminemkh

Congratulations,
How did u get there, the wonderland of 79+?


----------



## geekslovenerds

Hi, guys. Can anyone please give feedback on Pearson and Navitas test centres in Sydney? Do we get a separate cabin away from other test takers which is sound proof and there's little disturbance while they are performing?


----------



## theariezman

geekslovenerds said:


> Hi, guys. Can anyone please give feedback on Pearson and Navitas test centres in Sydney? Do we get a separate cabin away from other test takers which is sound proof and there's little disturbance while they are performing?


I don't think the cabins are sound proof, in fact they say there is background noise. This is to give you close to natural environment. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## geekslovenerds

Thank you very much for the reply. In PLT Cliftons centre, there was a lot of noise coming from other people when they were performing speaking tests. This is what I was and still afraid of. I just want to know if other centres have more noise insulation inside the room.


----------



## chalita

geekslovenerds said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. In PLT Cliftons centre, there was a lot of noise coming from other people when they were performing speaking tests. This is what I was and still afraid of. I just want to know if other centres have more noise insulation inside the room.


How many people were in the room?


----------



## theariezman

geekslovenerds said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. In PLT Cliftons centre, there was a lot of noise coming from other people when they were performing speaking tests. This is what I was and still afraid of. I just want to know if other centres have more noise insulation inside the room.


I was not talking about noise from other participants; that you can control by raising volume. I am referring to noise along with the listening module coming from headphones. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalhps

Hi,

I would like to thanks this forum initiative and the members for helping me. I gave PTE last week and got 65 plus in all 4. Infact i got 79 in 3 but got 78 is listening. (just 1 short for 20 marks.

Special thanks to Puneet (aggpunit) and Ahmad Hosny who helped me by re sharing the material.

My scores are L 83, R 78, S 90 & W79.

Thanks again. Looking forward to contribute as well take more tips from this forum for the journey to Australia.

Kunal-

Visa - 189 | ANZSCO - 261311
ACS+: To be submitted by 20th May
PTE-A 1st attempt: LRSW: 83 - 78 - 90 -79
NSW Invite|?
Visa Lodge:?
Med:? 
PCC:? 
CO:? 
Grant:?


----------



## kunalhps

is rescore/revaluation an option and pte and what it will do. its computerized evaluation..
as iam just fallign short of 1 number to get 79+ in each..should i apply for revaluation


----------



## ajay23888

My spouse Result :
IELTS 20 Nov - L 5.5 R 6 W 6 S 6.5
IELTS 13 April- L 6 R 6 W 6 S 5.5
PTE 3rd May - L 47 R 41 W 52 S 29. 
( Grammer 64, Oral fluency 28, Pron13,Spelling 21,Vocab 60, Written Dis -79)

Our Target : To get each 6 in ILETS/PTE. 
Question : 
1. Should she move to IELTS for getting 6 each? 
2. Should She try PTE once more as I could see marks are affected mainly due to speaking. If this is a case, Can any one suggest , How to work on speaking as IELTS have rated 6.5 & 5.5 before.


----------



## Nicusha

salmangillani said:


> Hello Folks.. Happy to share you my desired result received yesterday.. LRSW 90/79/87/90.
> Finally got 10 extra points.. EOI updated..


salmangillani, please share with us how you improved your scores within 2 months.


----------



## famy

Is it hard to get 65 all in pte or 7 bands all in ielts ?


----------



## sugathb

Hi guys, I completed "Scored Test B" and got a score report as follows,

Overall - 67
Listening - 70
Reading - 64
Speaking - 64
Writing - 68

Grammar - 90
Oral Fluency - 66
Pronunciation - 48
Spelling - 60
Vocabulary - 81
Written Discourse - 75 

In test A also I had a lower mark for pronunciation and oral fluency (18 and 39). 

1. Any tips to improve pronunciation?

2. When I do the read aloud part, do I have to speak fast? Or is it OK to take time to properly pronounce each word and complete the sentence withing given time? I wonder if I slow it down, will it have a negative impact on my oral fluency? 

3. I heard that, for actual test, it is easier to get a better score compare to practice tests? Is it true?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anis2212

Akhilm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am struggling to clear reading section. following are my scores :
> 
> First attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/75/66
> Second attempt - L/R/S/W : 65/64/69/68
> Third attempt - L/R/S/W : 67/63/73/70
> 
> I need 65 in all categories.
> 
> Please provide the tips and tricks to clear reading section.




Hi Akhilm,

I am also in a same boat now and struggling to get 65+ and following you silently. I don't find your update posts. I found one PTE teacher in your area - here name is Shilpa. You may google her name or check this link:
https://www.urbanpro.com/bangalore/shilpa-s/1407823
Grateful if you please advice.

Regards
Anis


----------



## geekslovenerds

chalita said:


> How many people were in the room?


There were approx. 15 people in the room performing the test.


----------



## geekslovenerds

theariezman said:


> I was not talking about noise from other participants; that you can control by raising volume. I am referring to noise along with the listening module coming from headphones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the advice. In speaking section, when someone is speaking his/her answer, the microphone sometimes record the voice from person next to cabin if that person is loud and may include irrelevant information, which after judgement doesn't qualify for good marks. That's why I am looking for a centre where cabins are sound proof.

In listening module, I didn't experience any noise from headphones. In fact they were of good quality, but some listening modules are intentionally given with background noise. These tasks are usually difficult from other tasks as they are difficult to interpret.


----------



## chalita

anis2212 said:


> Hi Akhilm,
> 
> I am also in a same boat now and struggling to get 65+ and following you silently. I don't find your update posts. I found one PTE teacher in your area - here name is Shilpa. You may google her name or check this link:
> https://www.urbanpro.com/bangalore/shilpa-s/1407823
> Grateful if you please advice.
> 
> Regards
> Anis


Practice reading from here.... 
write down any word you don't know the meaning, find the synonyms and collocations.
Do it with time, allow yourself only 2 or 3 minutes per question link.

Use of English - Multiple Choice Cloze

Good luck
BTW you don't need to take PTE classes to pass reading. You are very close, and remember that reading is a combined score, so maybe you are losing marks in listening or speaking.

Cheers


----------



## uno_aussie

famy said:


> Is it hard to get 65 all in pte or 7 bands all in ielts ?


Considering same proficiency in English, if you are good with computers, it is easy to score in PTE else go ahead with IELTS.


----------



## amazingvipul

*PTE Speaking*

My first PTE attempt scores were -
S-45 R-66 L-76 W-90

Enabling Skills -
Grammar -90
*Oral Fluency - 44
Pronunciation - 43*
Spelling - 88
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 79

I am planning to take another shot at PTE. From above scores, I can see that I need to improve a lot in speaking section. However, can you guys identify (from the scores) the specific questions in the speaking section that I need to focus upon in order to score 65/79 +. Could you please also share tips regarding those quesstions.


----------



## Ausimmi16

ihijazi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help here in PTE...
> 
> *First Attempt*
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 74
> Speaking 69
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar: 66
> Oral Fluency: 67
> Pronunciation: 63
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary: 73
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> *Second Attempt*
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 78
> Speaking 90
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar: 79
> Oral Fluency: 86
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary: 50
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> I feel something is wrong here, especially in the spelling/vocabulary section.
> 
> I need 79+ in all sections, but don't know what's wrong or what should I do  Should I go for rescore? Do my two attempts make sense? I mean yes I see improvement, while I didn't really practice much and the gap was 6 days between both tests...
> 
> PLEASE HELP


Re-scoring wouldn't happen. In writing try to practice summarizing text, in essay writing try to adopt any template like Intro->Detail/Example->Conclusion.

BTW Please provide some tips how did you manage to increase your score in SPEAKING to 90 just in 06 days?


----------



## jasonwkim

*I found a new PTE forum.*

Have you heard about this forum????
pte-a.com


----------



## aburaheel

Dear All,

I got the below result in my 2nd attempt and would appreciate if someone could give suggestions to increase score in reading section. I need 65+ in each. Also, I need your suggestions for score rechecking. Should I go for rechecking?

Listening = 68
Reading = 64
Speaking =76
Writing = 72

Enabling Skills
Grammer = 90
Oral Fluency = 65
Pronunciation = 63
Spelling = 90
Vocabulary = 76
Written Discourse = 77


----------



## Ausimmi16

aburaheel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the below result in my 2nd attempt and would appreciate if someone could give suggestions to increase score in reading section. I need 65+ in each. Also, I need your suggestions for score rechecking. Should I go for rechecking?
> 
> Listening = 68
> Reading = 64
> Speaking =76
> Writing = 72
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammer = 90
> Oral Fluency = 65
> Pronunciation = 63
> Spelling = 90
> Vocabulary = 76
> Written Discourse = 77


Where are you taking PTE exam in Qatar? Do any institute in Qatar offer PTE-A Exam?


----------



## aburaheel

Ausimmi16 said:


> Where are you taking PTE exam in Qatar? Do any institute in Qatar offer PTE-A Exam?


No it is not available here in Qatar, I went to Dubai for this exam.


----------



## Ausimmi16

aburaheel said:


> No it is not available here in Qatar, I went to Dubai for this exam.



Thanks

I don't think re-scoring will increase your chances, specially this is related to reading.
You have to take it third time, focus more on fill in the blanks they carry maximum marks.


----------



## aburaheel

Ausimmi16 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I don't think re-scoring will increase your chances, specially this is related to reading.
> You have to take it third time, focus more on fill in the blanks they carry maximum marks.



Thanks for your suggestion. Could you please provide some tips to improve in fill in the blanks or may be some websites details for practicing?


----------



## i_live

Hi everyone,gave my PTE today . In practice test a I got an overall score of 59 and in practice test b it was 70. What I think the real exam was of moderate difficulty level comparing the two mocks. Mock test A is definitely difficult compared to mock test b. 
Surprisingly I got one mcma reading from one of the mock test. I need to score 79 across sections which I think is not the case as of now. I guess I will have to reappear


----------



## saini4english

Hello ihijazi,

Your speaking score has improved very much in 2nd attempt, could you please share tips how you have improved your speaking ?




ihijazi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help here in PTE...
> 
> *First Attempt*
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 74
> Speaking 69
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar: 66
> Oral Fluency: 67
> Pronunciation: 63
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary: 73
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> *Second Attempt*
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 78
> Speaking 90
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar: 79
> Oral Fluency: 86
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary: 50
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> I feel something is wrong here, especially in the spelling/vocabulary section.
> 
> I need 79+ in all sections, but don't know what's wrong or what should I do  Should I go for rescore? Do my two attempts make sense? I mean yes I see improvement, while I didn't really practice much and the gap was 6 days between both tests...
> 
> PLEASE HELP


----------



## eminemkh

I finally did it, 10attempts


----------



## i_live

Hi Eminemkh,

Please tell me how did you practice for reading and speaking ? I m struggling with these two sections big time. Please help. Please share your practice material. I need 79 points across all sections


----------



## Saurabh.iimb

eminemkh said:


> I finally did it, 10attempts


Hi,

Can you share tips on Writing & Reading to score 79+?

regards,


----------



## i_live

eminemkh said:


> I finally did it, 10attempts


Please share your practice material and tips on reading and speaking to score 79+.


----------



## eminemkh

Saurabh.iimb said:


> eminemkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally did it, 10attempts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you share tips on Writing & Reading to score 79+?
> 
> regards,
Click to expand...

My writing had been always my hurdle. With all the helps from this forum, I picked a specific format (which doesn't matter which one u pick) and keep writing. I forced myself to improve spelling by keep looking at the words agian and again.
My reading is good in general. As long as you have the touch in English (I don't know how to explain) and know how to find the first paragraph in the in reordering you should be good.

There is only one thing I wanted to stressed. Once you accept to take this test, you have to accept the error and randomness in this test. There's an error in the test and the error increase along with the mark (watch validity and reliability in pte from YouTube). Therefore, it is normal to repeat the test again and again even you are capable to get your desire score.


----------



## i_live

Hi. I got this question in today's PTE MCMA reading. Just wanted to share it.
In the Multiple Choice, choose multiple answers section, the candidate will read the text and answer the multiple ? choice question by selecting all the correct responses more than one response.



The Turks and Caicos Islands are a multi-island archipelago at the southern tip of the Bahamas chain, approximately 550 miles south-east of Florida. The islands are an overseas territory of the United Kingdom although they exercise a high degree of local political autonomy. The economy of the islands rests mainly on tourism, with some contribution from offshore banking and fishing.
Primary schooling is divided into eight grades, with most pupils entering at the age of four years and leaving at twelve. After two kindergarten years, Grades 1-6 are covered by a graded curriculum in maths, language and science that increases in difficulty as pupils get older. There is little repetition and pupils are expected to progress through primary school in their age cohorts. At the end of primary schooling, pupils sit an examination that serves to stream them in the secondary setting. Primary and secondary school enrolment is virtually universal.
There are a total of ten government primary schools on the islands. Of these, seven are large enough to organize pupils into single grade classrooms. Pupils in these schools are generally grouped by age into mixed-ability classes. The remaining three schools, because of their small pupil numbers, operate with multigrade groupings. They serve communities with small populations whose children cannot travel to a neighbouring larger primary school. Pupils in these classes span up to three grade and age groups.
As far as classroom organization is concerned, the multigrade and monograde classrooms are similar in terms of the number of pupils and the general seating arrangements, with pupils in rows facing the blackboard. There is no evidence that the multigrade teachers operate in a particularly resource-poor environment in the Turks and Caicos Islands. This is in contract to studies conducted in other developing country contexts.

The candidate needs to select more than one option:-

According to the text, which of the following statements can be concluded about primary classes in the Turks and Caicos Islands?

Parents can choose to send their child to a multigrade school.
Multigrade classes are for the youngest three grades.
Most primary pupils are in multigrade classes.
Most primary pupils are in mixed ability classes.
Multigrade classes are mostly found in smaller schools.


----------



## Kinni23

i_live said:


> hi. I got this question in today's pte mcma reading. Just wanted to share it.
> In the multiple choice, choose multiple answers section, the candidate will read the text and answer the multiple ? Choice question by selecting all the correct responses more than one response.
> 
> 
> 
> The turks and caicos islands are a multi-island archipelago at the southern tip of the bahamas chain, approximately 550 miles south-east of florida. The islands are an overseas territory of the united kingdom although they exercise a high degree of local political autonomy. The economy of the islands rests mainly on tourism, with some contribution from offshore banking and fishing.
> Primary schooling is divided into eight grades, with most pupils entering at the age of four years and leaving at twelve. After two kindergarten years, grades 1-6 are covered by a graded curriculum in maths, language and science that increases in difficulty as pupils get older. There is little repetition and pupils are expected to progress through primary school in their age cohorts. At the end of primary schooling, pupils sit an examination that serves to stream them in the secondary setting. Primary and secondary school enrolment is virtually universal.
> There are a total of ten government primary schools on the islands. Of these, seven are large enough to organize pupils into single grade classrooms. Pupils in these schools are generally grouped by age into mixed-ability classes. The remaining three schools, because of their small pupil numbers, operate with multigrade groupings. They serve communities with small populations whose children cannot travel to a neighbouring larger primary school. Pupils in these classes span up to three grade and age groups.
> As far as classroom organization is concerned, the multigrade and monograde classrooms are similar in terms of the number of pupils and the general seating arrangements, with pupils in rows facing the blackboard. There is no evidence that the multigrade teachers operate in a particularly resource-poor environment in the turks and caicos islands. This is in contract to studies conducted in other developing country contexts.
> 
> The candidate needs to select more than one option:-
> 
> according to the text, which of the following statements can be concluded about primary classes in the turks and caicos islands?
> 
> Parents can choose to send their child to a multigrade school.
> Multigrade classes are for the youngest three grades.
> Most primary pupils are in multigrade classes.
> Most primary pupils are in mixed ability classes.
> Multigrade classes are mostly found in smaller schools.


b c e


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Everyone

Has anyone tried this website *tcyonline[dot]com *I took one test for PTE and found their analysis useful !! I would like to use their paid service, which is INR 999.00 for two months access for PTE-A preparation.

What you guys think ?? shall I take this or is there any other better services available. My goal is to get 79+ in all four sections in PTE-A !!!


----------



## ihijazi

Ausimmi16 said:


> Re-scoring wouldn't happen. In writing try to practice summarizing text, in essay writing try to adopt any template like Intro->Detail/Example->Conclusion.
> 
> BTW Please provide some tips how did you manage to increase your score in SPEAKING to 90 just in 06 days?


I didn't really do much practice in those 6 days. Exactly what I did is try to memorize some new vocabularies before the exam day, reading tips about the exam, etc.. 

However, I can tell that I've done the following:
1. I spoke comfortably and with a steady pace. Didn't speak fast or rush (I may have had done in my first attempt).
2. I went with confident feeling. Meaning I was much more relaxed.

Some guy told me "It's all mental". And that's true. We should aim to score 90 not 79+ or 65+... There are many guys scoring 90 in the exam, just remember that.

Good luck to all. Now I'll practice the exam more and give it a shot for the 3rd time next week.


----------



## Bhargav

Hello everyone, 

I am a silent viewer of this forum. I got a lot of useful tips from this forum and I would like to thank you all contributor of this forum.

I have appeared for PTE exam for 3 times and unable to score 65+ to claim 10 points for PR. PTE Score details are as below. 
1st 2nd 3rd
L: 63 59 63
R: 60 62 68
S: 62 57 51 
W: 61 64 65

Grammar 66	52	65
Oral Fluency 63	45	56
Pronunciation 46	52	41	
Spelling 21	19	20
Vocabulary 59	57	68	
Written Discourse	60	78	79

I am close achieve my goal and I am planning to appear for the PTE exam last time somewhere in June/July. 

PR points are as below. 
Age: 33-39 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
Total: 50

I have submitted my EOI for State Nomination 190 and 489 earlier as I just turned to 34. Now I am thinking that if I unable to score desire 65+ in all, I would like to apply for Student visa. In that regard, I have some questions and I hope some of the experts can answer them. 

1.)	Will my EOI affect in any way for my student visa process?

2.)	What are the chances of my student visa application go through?

3.)	Will my PTE score is enough for admission?

I know this is not the right place to put this query, but I hope to get some response and valuable inputs from here. 

Thank you in advance. 

Bhargav


----------



## sheikhaziz89

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Has anyone tried this website *tcyonline[dot]com *I took one test for PTE and found their analysis useful !! I would like to use their paid service, which is INR 999.00 for two months access for PTE-A preparation.
> 
> What you guys think ?? shall I take this or is there any other better services available. My goal is to get 79+ in all four sections in PTE-A !!!


They don't have speaking module. Just a tips video for speaking


----------



## az1610

*exam in dubai*



aburaheel said:


> No it is not available here in Qatar, I went to Dubai for this exam.


there are 2 centers for pte exam in dubai....which one is better? ambiance wise and exam conditions?


----------



## az1610

how to improve reading score..? especially fill in the blanks section??


----------



## nsemsu

*Phew!. Cleared PTE with 79+*

Hi Friends,

Would like to extend my heartfelt gratitude to all those here for their invaluable suggestions and tips. !!

Gave my 1st Attempt here at Pearson Center, Bangalore. The Test was over by 5:45 p.m May16th. Got the result today by Noon. Scored overall 90 !, and i am still stunned coz i never expected it. Total Points are 75 now. Yippie !!! lane:

L - 90
R - 88
S - 90
W- 84

I faced a few hiccups especially with lack of time and somehow managed to complete all tasks on time which is why i never expected this score. 

One thing which i myself had not got much idea about before and after attending the test is Clicking "Next" before the status changes to "Completed" in the speaking section. I wasted a lot of time here initially waiting for the status change and then clicking next. Its not required. You can go ahead and press next once you are done. Due to this, i was running short of time for other sections especially "Describe Image". Similarly for Writing Section, you need not wait for the timer to expire. You can click next. If timer expires, you get a pop up window and you have to click "OK" to continue. Even if timer expires, its fine. I did ask the staff there about this doubt and they had no clue as well. 

They provide you with a laminated book and a thin tip non permanent marker. Its actually faster to write with this combination, compared to using an ink pen on a paper notebook, so this is actually a plus point which helped a lot when writing down from the audio clips. 

Time Management is key here and you really need to relax !!. Do not get tensed at all. If you do, you will not be able to concentrate and will loose out time. 

The Fill in the blanks carry max score in the Reading Section. Its easy and tricky at the same time. You may have to read the sentences following the blanks to get the correct answer. Make sure you have enough time for Reading Section. You get partial scoring for this. For myself, i got it in the beginning of the section. Reorder and Select Single/Multiple Options will take time. If you find these in the start of the section, and you cant find answer in under 2 minutes, better skip it. These have negative markings as well. So have to be careful.

IMO, Describe Image ( You need to speak in time limit which is very crucial, else you loose marks for incomplete answers if you are half way when timer expires), Re-order Paragraphs ( parajumbles. This is a nightmare if you dont follow the steps to reorder them. !! ), Repeat sentence and finally ability to takes notes very fast needs lot of practice. Youtube provides all the practise required. 

Sorry, am not able to post the youtube links i found the most helpful because i dont have sufficient privileges yet. 

I had followed the below test materials. Most of the practise questions you see on youtube are taken from these 2 books. I dont think there are any other books out there compared to IELTS where we have tons of 'em. I had downloaded them onto my phone so i could prepare whenever i had the chance. 

1. Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013
2. PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)

Though i had not taken it personally, i would suggest all to take atleast one mock test provided by PTE, since the scoring mechanism would be the same as the real test. I think its $35 for one test. I was really thinking that i should have attended one myself after the test was over due to the hiccups i faced during the test. I was just very lucky !

All the Best to everyone !


----------



## nsemsu

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Has anyone tried this website *tcyonline[dot]com *I took one test for PTE and found their analysis useful !! I would like to use their paid service, which is INR 999.00 for two months access for PTE-A preparation.
> 
> What you guys think ?? shall I take this or is there any other better services available. My goal is to get 79+ in all four sections in PTE-A !!!


For scored tests, i think its better to take the ones provided by PTE itself since the evaluation would be the same as the real one. I guess its 35$ for one test.


----------



## SY8888

Hi everyone, 

I know all of you have been kind enough to share information. 

But does anyone have a consolidated tips/information that I can easily refer too?

I target to attempt my second exam on next two months 

Thanks in advance


----------



## henryP

eminemkh said:


> I finally did it, 10attempts


Oh, man, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pivas

nsemsu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Would like to extend my heartfelt gratitude to all those here for their invaluable suggestions and tips. !!
> 
> Gave my 1st Attempt here at Pearson Center, Bangalore. The Test was over by 5:45 p.m May16th. Got the result today by Noon. Scored overall 90 !, and i am still stunned coz i never expected it. Total Points are 75 now. Yippie !!! lane:
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 90
> W- 84
> 
> .......
> 
> All the Best to everyone !


Great score! congratulanions on your achievement! You are absolutely right about time management, a mock test and books for training to the test. Also I noticed that those feeling awful after leaving the test room usually get desired score  and I'm not an exception.


----------



## Lakshmi780

Hi to all the members. ....I need some help on the pte exam. Can anyone share their experience?


----------



## viku

*Please suggest*



nsemsu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Would like to extend my heartfelt gratitude to all those here for their invaluable suggestions and tips. !!
> 
> Gave my 1st Attempt here at Pearson Center, Bangalore. The Test was over by 5:45 p.m May16th. Got the result today by Noon. Scored overall 90 !, and i am still stunned coz i never expected it. Total Points are 75 now. Yippie !!! lane:
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 90
> W- 84
> 
> I faced a few hiccups especially with lack of time and somehow managed to complete all tasks on time which is why i never expected this score.
> 
> One thing which i myself had not got much idea about before and after attending the test is Clicking "Next" before the status changes to "Completed" in the speaking section. I wasted a lot of time here initially waiting for the status change and then clicking next. Its not required. You can go ahead and press next once you are done. Due to this, i was running short of time for other sections especially "Describe Image". Similarly for Writing Section, you need not wait for the timer to expire. You can click next. If timer expires, you get a pop up window and you have to click "OK" to continue. Even if timer expires, its fine. I did ask the staff there about this doubt and they had no clue as well.
> 
> They provide you with a laminated book and a thin tip non permanent marker. Its actually faster to write with this combination, compared to using an ink pen on a paper notebook, so this is actually a plus point which helped a lot when writing down from the audio clips.
> 
> Time Management is key here and you really need to relax !!. Do not get tensed at all. If you do, you will not be able to concentrate and will loose out time.
> 
> The Fill in the blanks carry max score in the Reading Section. Its easy and tricky at the same time. You may have to read the sentences following the blanks to get the correct answer. Make sure you have enough time for Reading Section. You get partial scoring for this. For myself, i got it in the beginning of the section. Reorder and Select Single/Multiple Options will take time. If you find these in the start of the section, and you cant find answer in under 2 minutes, better skip it. These have negative markings as well. So have to be careful.
> 
> IMO, Describe Image ( You need to speak in time limit which is very crucial, else you loose marks for incomplete answers if you are half way when timer expires), Re-order Paragraphs ( parajumbles. This is a nightmare if you dont follow the steps to reorder them. !! ), Repeat sentence and finally ability to takes notes very fast needs lot of practice. Youtube provides all the practise required.
> 
> Sorry, am not able to post the youtube links i found the most helpful because i dont have sufficient privileges yet.
> 
> I had followed the below test materials. Most of the practise questions you see on youtube are taken from these 2 books. I dont think there are any other books out there compared to IELTS where we have tons of 'em. I had downloaded them onto my phone so i could prepare whenever i had the chance.
> 
> 1. Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013
> 2. PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> Though i had not taken it personally, i would suggest all to take atleast one mock test provided by PTE, since the scoring mechanism would be the same as the real test. I think its $35 for one test. I was really thinking that i should have attended one myself after the test was over due to the hiccups i faced during the test. I was just very lucky !
> 
> All the Best to everyone !



Congratulation for your achievement 

And I am also preparing for these 2 books only and my READING and WRITING is very poor....please help....

Friends, please share some invaluable tips and tricks with me to achieve good score in these 2 sections.

And Guys there is NEGATIVE marking for Multiple choice Questions/Answers, for detail information please check "KENNY N. Book".

Thanks


----------



## famy

*PTE Reading*

hello guys! i want to ask you that how you people manage to complete reading test on time ? As according to the time allocated for reading section officially, we only get 2-2.5min per question and its really hard to complete mcqs in 2 min.


----------



## uno_aussie

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Has anyone tried this website *tcyonline[dot]com *I took one test for PTE and found their analysis useful !! I would like to use their paid service, which is INR 999.00 for two months access for PTE-A preparation.
> 
> What you guys think ?? shall I take this or is there any other better services available. My goal is to get 79+ in all four sections in PTE-A !!!


Better go with PTE website for mock tests although the questions are a bit difficult than the actual one.


----------



## rickybd2

i_live said:


> Hi everyone,gave my PTE today . In practice test a I got an overall score of 59 and in practice test b it was 70. What I think the real exam was of moderate difficulty level comparing the two mocks. Mock test A is definitely difficult compared to mock test b.
> Surprisingly I got one mcma reading from one of the mock test. I need to score 79 across sections which I think is not the case as of now. I guess I will have to reappear


can you remember any re tell lecture question from speaking ?
or summerized spoken text from listening module ?


----------



## jesiu

I cannot get my results. I am still waiting and my exam status says: Delivery Successful - On hold. What does it mean?


----------



## Meissam

i_live said:


> Hi everyone,gave my PTE today . In practice test a I got an overall score of 59 and in practice test b it was 70. What I think the real exam was of moderate difficulty level comparing the two mocks. Mock test A is definitely difficult compared to mock test b.
> Surprisingly I got one mcma reading from one of the mock test. I need to score 79 across sections which I think is not the case as of now. I guess I will have to reappear


Hey mate!!
How did you perform in the real test? what are your scores?
I have bought two mock tests from PTE and planing to do them, I am thinking to give the test within 2 weeks and keen to know how could I correlate the mock test result with real test so base on my performance in mock test I would decide whether to do the real test or study more.


----------



## Meissam

i_live said:


> Hi everyone,gave my PTE today . In practice test a I got an overall score of 59 and in practice test b it was 70. What I think the real exam was of moderate difficulty level comparing the two mocks. Mock test A is definitely difficult compared to mock test b.
> Surprisingly I got one mcma reading from one of the mock test. I need to score 79 across sections which I think is not the case as of now. I guess I will have to reappear


Hey mate!!
How did you perform in the real test? what are your scores?
I have bought two mock tests from PTE and planing to do them, I am thinking to pop up for real test within 2 weeks and keen to know how could I correlate the mock test result with real test so base on my performance in mock test I would decide whether to do the real test or study more.


----------



## audream0709

Please help in understanding the "Summarize Written Text" 

Attempted a mock test on PTE Practice website, three questions, need clarity on, "My Response" compared to the Computer Response, please help in understanding if my response to this is valid or not.

I have attached a word document, For questions its, Summary-01, Summary-02 and Summary-03, for answer part, please check, Response-01, Response-02 and Response-03. Highlighted in yellow are response given by the computer.

Would request your help in understanding whether my responses are correct!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

nsemsu said:


> For scored tests, i think its better to take the ones provided by PTE itself since the evaluation would be the same as the real one. I guess its 35$ for one test.


Thanks sheikhaziz89 and nsemsu for your suggestions, i would better buy PTE courses then. I have already ordered the PTE Book in which there are 4 tests to practice. I will not go for this website now. Thanks 

@nsemsu Congrats !!! that is great that you scored 79+ !!! My goal is also that only !!! dude please post your replies to different threads and once you have 5+ posts on this forum you will have rights to share links, or just copy the links to your reply without hyperlink (like i shared in my question put [dot]) that way you will be able to share those youtube links.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

rickybd2 said:


> guys this is what i compiled from this forum and other thread. Theses question has appeared in the exam before. I am requesting you to add question topic to the list whoever is appearing the exam. There are thread and blog that has essay question. But many aspirant like me are struggling in the speaking section, especially in the diagram and re tell lecture. People are also struggling in the summarized spoken text in the listening module. please do update the list. I have opened up a new thread. Posting either thread will be ouke but i highly recommend newly opened thread. .


Are you saying to share the real exam questions ? after appearing in exam ?? if yes then sorry you cannot share those exact questions to anyone !!! there is a disclaimer and one agreement you agree and sign at the starting of the exam that you will not share these questions, as many a times similar questions are repeated.


----------



## Prash2533

Subhash Bohra said:


> Are you saying to share the real exam questions ? after appearing in exam ?? if yes then sorry you cannot share those exact questions to anyone !!! there is a disclaimer and one agreement you agree and sign at the starting of the exam that you will not share these questions, as many a times similar questions are repeated.


I agree with Subhash. This is illegal to share exam questions on public forum at least. If any such practice will start moderator will automatically close that thread. And why do you need those questions as no body would put up the exact Retell lecture/Summary text on the thread. You already have essays list. Just work on those essays and practice as much as possible for other modules. There is lot of stuff available online. Do not indulge in these activities at least publicly.


----------



## i_live

Meissam said:


> i_live said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,gave my PTE today . In practice test a I got an overall score of 59 and in practice test b it was 70. What I think the real exam was of moderate difficulty level comparing the two mocks. Mock test A is definitely difficult compared to mock test b.
> Surprisingly I got one mcma reading from one of the mock test. I need to score 79 across sections which I think is not the case as of now. I guess I will have to reappear
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate!!
> How did you perform in the real test? what are your scores?
> I have bought two mock tests from PTE and planing to do them, I am thinking to pop up for real test within 2 weeks and keen to know how could I correlate the mock test result with real test so base on my performance in mock test I would decide whether to do the real test or study more.
Click to expand...

Hi, my scores for the real test are not out yet and hence I cannot comment on the correlation . But from what I have read and experienced , the actual test was certainly easier than practice test a but difficult when comparing it to practice test b. I will update you once I receive my scores.Secondly I feel the question level are comparable to Macmillan. Speaking had graphs that were complex and had a lot of details . Infact I remember one question had graph and pie chart to interpret from. Answer short questions had tables and diagram much to my shock . Though they were easy.


----------



## NP101

nsemsu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Would like to extend my heartfelt gratitude to all those here for their invaluable suggestions and tips. !!
> 
> Gave my 1st Attempt here at Pearson Center, Bangalore. The Test was over by 5:45 p.m May16th. Got the result today by Noon. Scored overall 90 !, and i am still stunned coz i never expected it. Total Points are 75 now. Yippie !!! lane:
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 90
> W- 84
> 
> I faced a few hiccups especially with lack of time and somehow managed to complete all tasks on time which is why i never expected this score.
> 
> One thing which i myself had not got much idea about before and after attending the test is Clicking "Next" before the status changes to "Completed" in the speaking section. I wasted a lot of time here initially waiting for the status change and then clicking next. Its not required. You can go ahead and press next once you are done. Due to this, i was running short of time for other sections especially "Describe Image". Similarly for Writing Section, you need not wait for the timer to expire. You can click next. If timer expires, you get a pop up window and you have to click "OK" to continue. Even if timer expires, its fine. I did ask the staff there about this doubt and they had no clue as well.
> 
> They provide you with a laminated book and a thin tip non permanent marker. Its actually faster to write with this combination, compared to using an ink pen on a paper notebook, so this is actually a plus point which helped a lot when writing down from the audio clips.
> 
> Time Management is key here and you really need to relax !!. Do not get tensed at all. If you do, you will not be able to concentrate and will loose out time.
> 
> The Fill in the blanks carry max score in the Reading Section. Its easy and tricky at the same time. You may have to read the sentences following the blanks to get the correct answer. Make sure you have enough time for Reading Section. You get partial scoring for this. For myself, i got it in the beginning of the section. Reorder and Select Single/Multiple Options will take time. If you find these in the start of the section, and you cant find answer in under 2 minutes, better skip it. These have negative markings as well. So have to be careful.
> 
> IMO, Describe Image ( You need to speak in time limit which is very crucial, else you loose marks for incomplete answers if you are half way when timer expires), Re-order Paragraphs ( parajumbles. This is a nightmare if you dont follow the steps to reorder them. !! ), Repeat sentence and finally ability to takes notes very fast needs lot of practice. Youtube provides all the practise required.
> 
> Sorry, am not able to post the youtube links i found the most helpful because i dont have sufficient privileges yet.
> 
> I had followed the below test materials. Most of the practise questions you see on youtube are taken from these 2 books. I dont think there are any other books out there compared to IELTS where we have tons of 'em. I had downloaded them onto my phone so i could prepare whenever i had the chance.
> 
> 1. Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013
> 2. PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)
> 
> Though i had not taken it personally, i would suggest all to take atleast one mock test provided by PTE, since the scoring mechanism would be the same as the real test. I think its $35 for one test. I was really thinking that i should have attended one myself after the test was over due to the hiccups i faced during the test. I was just very lucky !
> 
> All the Best to everyone !


Congrats 
can you tell us about the writing summaries that how did you prepare them?
Any particular trick or words you used to get full scores as these are linked with reading section as well?
thanks


----------



## pattyfanme

My test is on Friday. I have read online that in describing image part, you must finish your last sentence before it hit the 40 seconds mark, aim for 38-39 second. Is that true?
I hope someone could give me some suggestions. It's urgent. Because during practice, I often speak more than 40 seconds.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

pattyfanme said:


> My test is on Friday. I have read online that in describing image part, you must finish your last sentence before it hit the 40 seconds mark, aim for 38-39 second. Is that true?
> 
> I hope someone could give me some suggestions. It's urgent. Because during practice, I often speak more than 40 seconds.




Dear
It really doesn't matter that much
What matters more is the good fluent English
With no fumbling and pauses
Try to complete your sentence at 40 Sec
If not end your last word with high intonation (as if you are ending a sentence) at 40th sec 
It's a computer software which would assess your intonation and not meaning of that sentence !


----------



## saqi

Redbox said:


> Will be appearing for the test on the fifth try, always failing in speaking. May I ask for an advice for those who crack the test. Is the mic positioning matters? How loud you need to speak? Do I really need to pronounce the words slowly so that computer can recognize my voice?
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I am getting difficulty in arranging re-order paragraph. For me the answer looks logical when I re-arrange but every time its wrong when i go back to review the original answers. Kindly help me in this regard if anyone has the technique or strategy for it.


----------



## i_live

Hi guys I missed the test by one mark in listening. This is very sad news for me. So I will suggest that do take mocks before you attempt the original test and you will definitely get more than your mock scores


----------



## saqi

*Congrats*

How long did you practice before going for the final exam & did you completed all the four test in these two books or went through it randomly. I am getting difficulty in reading section. I have been practicing since the start of this month & planing to appear in the first week of June. Kindly guide me in this regard. Need to bring minimum 65 in each component.

QUOTE=nsemsu;10200474]Hi Friends,

Would like to extend my heartfelt gratitude to all those here for their invaluable suggestions and tips. !!

Gave my 1st Attempt here at Pearson Center, Bangalore. The Test was over by 5:45 p.m May16th. Got the result today by Noon. Scored overall 90 !, and i am still stunned coz i never expected it. Total Points are 75 now. Yippie !!! lane:

L - 90
R - 88
S - 90
W- 84

I faced a few hiccups especially with lack of time and somehow managed to complete all tasks on time which is why i never expected this score. 

One thing which i myself had not got much idea about before and after attending the test is Clicking "Next" before the status changes to "Completed" in the speaking section. I wasted a lot of time here initially waiting for the status change and then clicking next. Its not required. You can go ahead and press next once you are done. Due to this, i was running short of time for other sections especially "Describe Image". Similarly for Writing Section, you need not wait for the timer to expire. You can click next. If timer expires, you get a pop up window and you have to click "OK" to continue. Even if timer expires, its fine. I did ask the staff there about this doubt and they had no clue as well. 

They provide you with a laminated book and a thin tip non permanent marker. Its actually faster to write with this combination, compared to using an ink pen on a paper notebook, so this is actually a plus point which helped a lot when writing down from the audio clips. 

Time Management is key here and you really need to relax !!. Do not get tensed at all. If you do, you will not be able to concentrate and will loose out time. 

The Fill in the blanks carry max score in the Reading Section. Its easy and tricky at the same time. You may have to read the sentences following the blanks to get the correct answer. Make sure you have enough time for Reading Section. You get partial scoring for this. For myself, i got it in the beginning of the section. Reorder and Select Single/Multiple Options will take time. If you find these in the start of the section, and you cant find answer in under 2 minutes, better skip it. These have negative markings as well. So have to be careful.

IMO, Describe Image ( You need to speak in time limit which is very crucial, else you loose marks for incomplete answers if you are half way when timer expires), Re-order Paragraphs ( parajumbles. This is a nightmare if you dont follow the steps to reorder them. !! ), Repeat sentence and finally ability to takes notes very fast needs lot of practice. Youtube provides all the practise required. 

Sorry, am not able to post the youtube links i found the most helpful because i dont have sufficient privileges yet. 

I had followed the below test materials. Most of the practise questions you see on youtube are taken from these 2 books. I dont think there are any other books out there compared to IELTS where we have tons of 'em. I had downloaded them onto my phone so i could prepare whenever i had the chance. 

1. Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013
2. PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan)

Though i had not taken it personally, i would suggest all to take atleast one mock test provided by PTE, since the scoring mechanism would be the same as the real test. I think its $35 for one test. I was really thinking that i should have attended one myself after the test was over due to the hiccups i faced during the test. I was just very lucky !

All the Best to everyone ![/QUOTE]


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

Hi, I have given PTE 4 times and unfortunately failed in all 4 of them only coz of speaking. I am not able to move from the initial score of 55 in speaking. While the score in Writing in 90, Reading and listening have a score between 68-75. I tried positioning the mic near the forehead so that breathing doesnot impact the score. This trick failed too. Have appeared for mock tests and have good scoring in the mock tests as well. The instructor himself is clueless why my speaking scores are less, when I actually speak fluently. Not sure what else I need to do to clear PTE


----------



## hari_it_ram

Surekha Nagaraju said:


> Hi, I have given PTE 4 times and unfortunately failed in all 4 of them only coz of speaking. I am not able to move from the initial score of 55 in speaking. While the score in Writing in 90, Reading and listening have a score between 68-75. I tried positioning the mic near the forehead so that breathing doesnot impact the score. This trick failed too. Have appeared for mock tests and have good scoring in the mock tests as well. The instructor himself is clueless why my speaking scores are less, when I actually speak fluently. Not sure what else I need to do to clear PTE


Speaking with fluency and correct pitch is want needed for the most of the speaking modules. Dont go back and correct if you make any mistakes , just go head with your speaking on what you wanted to convey. They are not testing your intelligence , so just speak something with normal speed and prove your communication skills. As someone said , Keeping your mic nearer to your eye / forehead area has been really helpful for me since my score jumped from 55 to 75 in one attempt with this technique along with few other corrections. 

What let me down is writing , scored 64 whereas other modules are above 70. Since you have got 90 writing , could you please share you success story on achieving 90 in writing ?


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

Please share tips on speaking


----------



## hari_it_ram

rickybd2 said:


> I do get the point . There is already a list of essay out there. That was illegal too.
> I was not asking to put the content of retell lecture. I was only asking to share the topic.
> There is no way you can put up the whole content. Just sharing the topic may help the applicant a little bit.
> Having the essay list does not help me since my primary concern is the diagram and retell lecture.
> I have appeared IELTS 23rd time for band 7 with no luck;while the other module I am constantly getting more than 7, I am missing out in writing (6.5).
> Luckily I have managed to get 7 in writing 4 times out of 23 attempts but unluckily I have missed out in reading(6.5) in those 4 times. Normally I don't miss out in reading as I get more than 7 but those 4 times I failed in reading which came as a surprise to me.
> I have also gone for rechecking 4 times for my writing with a hope of increasing .5.
> But luck betrayed me all these 4 times.
> 
> Since then I am trying PTE. Already appeared 4 times in PTE, here speaking module is playing with me while other three module is ok.
> my speaking module scores in the last 4 attempts were
> 62,
> 58,
> 56,
> 61
> 
> Altogether I have appeared in 27 exams with 4 rechecks. See how much money is there. So I am trying with every other possibilities to make it 65 all band or 7 all band.
> Thank you


I really dont know what to say for your 27 attempts. Hope you will earn all the money on these 27 attempts very soon. Speaking is really easy if you concentrate more on communication and fluency rather than content.


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

I have a sample list of essays which i prepared during my test preparation, close to 25-30 of them. Those helped me to get good scores. Otherwise also, I am good in story writing. Just that you need to use 4-5 good vocabs in the essay.


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

I feedback what I got from the PTE instructor is that I sound nasal. I tested by recording my own voice and hearing it back makes me feel he is right. Also because of this the words that I use is not getting captured by the computer. Also inputs on intonation will help


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

Share your experience with the speaking tutor. Does it really help in clearing the speaking section


----------



## hari_it_ram

Surekha Nagaraju said:


> Share your experience with the speaking tutor. Does it really help in clearing the speaking section


I never had any personal tutor for PTE-A , i corrected myself based on the inputs from various resources which is available online.


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

jtran09 said:


> This is what I got in my describing image last time tst 5/5/2016
> Half left cycle only


I got this same image when i took the exam on 21st april. Half cycle.


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

hari_it_ram said:


> I never had any personal tutor for PTE-A , i corrected myself based on the inputs from various resources which is available online.


May I know what resources you referred to?


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

anis2212 said:


> Hi Akhilm,
> 
> I am also in a same boat now and struggling to get 65+ and following you silently. I don't find your update posts. I found one PTE teacher in your area - here name is Shilpa. You may google her name or check this link:
> https://www.urbanpro.com/bangalore/shilpa-s/1407823
> Grateful if you please advice.
> 
> Regards
> Anis


Anis, please let me know if it really helps having a PTE teacher for speaking. Have you tried it


----------



## Lakshmi780

Hi to all the members. ... did the mock test and got 55. I need 65 overall. I can go for the real test or still need to improve? Suggestions please


----------



## pyderyckel

Hey guys!
I took the test yesterday,and I d like to share my experience as I found enjoyable to learn more about the PTE-A on this page.
I started to prepare for the test months ago, so I took the practice tests twice...
Practice test B (1): LRSW : 77, 69, 65, 77
Practice test A (1): 86-75-83-83
I was feeling a little more confident after this one, until taking those tests again in the last two days:
B(2): 86-74-64-89
A(2): 86-74-71-84
It got me really worried, especially for the speaking part, it s not really something you can improve in the last minute. Although the variability of the results makes me kinda doubt how valid the scores are for the practice tests. I would also say that the test B is much harder than the A and the real test, some of the repeat the sentence (with a scottish accent) are just impossible to understand.
I then took the test, I thought it didnt go too well as I was pretty short on time for the reading part and this was my weak skill in the practice test...
Results of the real test: 86-90-84-90 It s unreal, I couldnt believe it! I think the test is definitely easier than the practice tests and they re also more generous when they score it. I was happy to find out I only had one essay to write! It can be pretty hard to focus during the exam, especially during the speaking part when everyone in the room is talking altogether... Another thing I noticed at that moment, is that another girl had the same questions as me in the room (I could hear her commenting on some graphs I had just seen) so it makes me think there are not so many sets of different questions. Another advice, learn how to focus and forget everything happening around you, it s much harder to pay attention, and find inspiration (essay) in a room full of people than at home in a quiet office.
Im of course very happy to have taken the PTE, and recommend it! It s not especially easier than the IELTS but I like how fair it is. We're all treated the same by the computer, and our result doesnt rely on the mood and the subjectivity of an examiner or a correcter working god knows where. The number of guys receiving different marks after a reassessment with IELTS also shows how inconsistant it may be... I had taken IELTS myself a few years ago (8-9-7-6.5) and marks are probably harder to get for the speaking and writing, but the reading and listening are a 1000 times easier with IELTS.


----------



## NP101

Hi does anyone know how to write a good writting summary?
Do we have to use any particular words to get Max score or just stick to the paragraph wording?
Any sample will be helpful
Thanks


----------



## eminemkh

henryP said:


> Oh, man, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank Henry, and yes, that's a tough path.

I first arrived Sydney in 2010, and now it is 2016.
6 years time and I finally see the way out..


----------



## rickybd2

Prash2533 said:


> I agree with Subhash. This is illegal to share exam questions on public forum at least. If any such practice will start moderator will automatically close that thread. And why do you need those questions as no body would put up the exact Retell lecture/Summary text on the thread. You already have essays list. Just work on those essays and practice as much as possible for other modules. There is lot of stuff available online. Do not indulge in these activities at least publicly.


I do get the point . There is already a list of essay out there. That was illegal too.
I was not asking to put the content of retell lecture. I was only asking to share the topic. 
There is no way you can put up the whole content. Just sharing the topic may help the applicant a little bit. 
Having the essay list does not help me since my primary concern is the diagram and retell lecture. 
I have appeared IELTS 23rd time for band 7 with no luck;while the other module I am constantly getting more than 7, I am missing out in writing (6.5). 
Luckily I have managed to get 7 in writing 4 times out of 23 attempts but unluckily I have missed out in reading(6.5) in those 4 times. Normally I don't miss out in reading as I get more than 7 but those 4 times I failed in reading which came as a surprise to me. 
I have also gone for rechecking 4 times for my writing with a hope of increasing .5.
But luck betrayed me all these 4 times. 

Since then I am trying PTE. Already appeared 4 times in PTE, here speaking module is playing with me while other three module is ok.
my speaking module scores in the last 4 attempts were 
62,
58,
56,
61

Altogether I have appeared in 27 exams with 4 rechecks. See how much money is there. So I am trying with every other possibilities to make it 65 all band or 7 all band. 
Thank you


----------



## Jamil Sid

rickybd2 said:


> I do get the point . There is already a list of essay out there. That was illegal too.
> I was not asking to put the content of retell lecture. I was only asking to share the topic.
> There is no way you can put up the whole content. Just sharing the topic may help the applicant a little bit.
> Having the essay list does not help me since my primary concern is the diagram and retell lecture.
> I have appeared IELTS 23rd time for band 7 with no luck;while the other module I am constantly getting more than 7, I am missing out in writing (6.5).
> Luckily I have managed to get 7 in writing 4 times out of 23 attempts but unluckily I have missed out in reading(6.5) in those 4 times. Normally I don't miss out in reading as I get more than 7 but those 4 times I failed in reading which came as a surprise to me.
> I have also gone for rechecking 4 times for my writing with a hope of increasing .5.
> But luck betrayed me all these 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I am trying PTE. Already appeared 4 times in PTE, here speaking module is playing with me while other three module is ok.
> my speaking module scores in the last 4 attempts were
> 62,
> 58,
> 56,
> 61
> 
> Altogether I have appeared in 27 exams with 4 rechecks. See how much money is there. So I am trying with every other possibilities to make it 65 all band or 7 all band.
> Thank you


Mr.Ricky now you have become a mentor for us.

*<SNIP> - Rule 5: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## adinil

Can some one help me with the complete 32 essay list asked in PTE A exam?


----------



## audream0709

Experts, anyone to guide on this 



audream0709 said:


> Please help in understanding the "Summarize Written Text"
> 
> Attempted a mock test on PTE Practice website, three questions, need clarity on, "My Response" compared to the Computer Response, please help in understanding if my response to this is valid or not.
> 
> I have attached a word document, For questions its, Summary-01, Summary-02 and Summary-03, for answer part, please check, Response-01, Response-02 and Response-03. Highlighted in yellow are response given by the computer.
> 
> Would request your help in understanding whether my responses are correct!!


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear
> It really doesn't matter that much
> What matters more is the good fluent English
> With no fumbling and pauses
> Try to complete your sentence at 40 Sec
> If not end your last word with high intonation (as if you are ending a sentence) at 40th sec
> It's a computer software which would assess your intonation and not meaning of that sentence !


How to sound fluent. My voice is a little nasal, does it affect the scores. How to improve on intonation. Please advice


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

audream0709 said:


> Experts, anyone to guide on this


You will have to compare your results with the computer results and correct yourself accordingly.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

pyderyckel said:


> Hey guys!
> I took the test yesterday,and I d like to share my experience as I found enjoyable to learn more about the PTE-A on this page.
> I started to prepare for the test months ago, so I took the practice tests twice...
> Practice test B (1): LRSW : 77, 69, 65, 77
> Practice test A (1): 86-75-83-83
> I was feeling a little more confident after this one, until taking those tests again in the last two days:
> B(2): 86-74-64-89
> A(2): 86-74-71-84
> It got me really worried, especially for the speaking part, it s not really something you can improve in the last minute. Although the variability of the results makes me kinda doubt how valid the scores are for the practice tests. I would also say that the test B is much harder than the A and the real test, some of the repeat the sentence (with a scottish accent) are just impossible to understand.
> I then took the test, I thought it didnt go too well as I was pretty short on time for the reading part and this was my weak skill in the practice test...
> Results of the real test: 86-90-84-90 It s unreal, I couldnt believe it! I think the test is definitely easier than the practice tests and they re also more generous when they score it. I was happy to find out I only had one essay to write! It can be pretty hard to focus during the exam, especially during the speaking part when everyone in the room is talking altogether... Another thing I noticed at that moment, is that another girl had the same questions as me in the room (I could hear her commenting on some graphs I had just seen) so it makes me think there are not so many sets of different questions. Another advice, learn how to focus and forget everything happening around you, it s much harder to pay attention, and find inspiration (essay) in a room full of people than at home in a quiet office.
> Im of course very happy to have taken the PTE, and recommend it! It s not especially easier than the IELTS but I like how fair it is. We're all treated the same by the computer, and our result doesnt rely on the mood and the subjectivity of an examiner or a correcter working god knows where. The number of guys receiving different marks after a reassessment with IELTS also shows how inconsistant it may be... I had taken IELTS myself a few years ago (8-9-7-6.5) and marks are probably harder to get for the speaking and writing, but the reading and listening are a 1000 times easier with IELTS.


Thats great man !!! Congrats on your 79+ score in each section !!! You have mentioned that you started preparing months ago !! so what was your approach. As my goal is also the same 79+ in each section and i am right now preparing for each section one by one and working on speaking by reading news paper aloud and recording what i speak and listening it back to improve.

did you took those scored tests on PTE website (the gold pack) twice... and were all 4 tests were different or questions were repeated in them

I have not booked my dates yet but i want to take PTE-A by June end so i have around a month or so... want to work on some focused approach instead of just beating around the bush.


----------



## Islander820

Hi guys, I have my PTE exam next month. Any tips for Summarizing written text section? Does the summary need to include all the points in the text? What would be the ideal word count for the answer?


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thats great man !!! Congrats on your 79+ score in each section !!! You have mentioned that you started preparing months ago !! so what was your approach. As my goal is also the same 79+ in each section and i am right now preparing for each section one by one and working on speaking by reading news paper aloud and recording what i speak and listening it back to improve.
> 
> did you took those scored tests on PTE website (the gold pack) twice... and were all 4 tests were different or questions were repeated in them
> 
> I have not booked my dates yet but i want to take PTE-A by June end so i have around a month or so... want to work on some focused approach instead of just beating around the bush.


It is easy to crack the exam the every first time. Later on, it gets a bit tougher, with difficult images. Congrats on your score


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys, I have my PTE exam next month. Any tips for Summarizing written text section? Does the summary need to include all the points in the text? What would be the ideal word count for the answer?


You have to extract the main idea and any other key points that is important to mention, word count should be 45 - 55 words is ideal. Hoe this helps.


----------



## ihijazi

Shantha_asiri said:


> Islander820 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have my PTE exam next month. Any tips for Summarizing written text section? Does the summary need to include all the points in the text? What would be the ideal word count for the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to extract the main idea and any other key points that is important to mention, word count should be 45 - 55 words is ideal. Hoe this helps.
Click to expand...

I thought it should be > 50 or you lose points?


----------



## az1610

*mock tests*

i have already completed both the mock test available on pte website...
but i am thinking of buying them again..will the questions be same or different ??
please if anyone can help


----------



## Meissam

i_live said:


> Hi, my scores for the real test are not out yet and hence I cannot comment on the correlation . But from what I have read and experienced , the actual test was certainly easier than practice test a but difficult when comparing it to practice test b. I will update you once I receive my scores.Secondly I feel the question level are comparable to Macmillan. Speaking had graphs that were complex and had a lot of details . Infact I remember one question had graph and pie chart to interpret from. Answer short questions had tables and diagram much to my shock . Though they were easy.


Eagerly waiting to hear about your scores, I am getting mad till I make my mind and attend in the test.


----------



## mansawant

Meissam said:


> Eagerly waiting to hear about your scores, I am getting mad till I make my mind and attend in the test.


He received scores. Please check the previous pages for the scores.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

mansawant said:


> He received scores. Please check the previous pages for the scores.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I don't see any message from him??!!


----------



## pyderyckel

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thats great man !!! Congrats on your 79+ score in each section !!! You have mentioned that you started preparing months ago !! so what was your approach. As my goal is also the same 79+ in each section and i am right now preparing for each section one by one and working on speaking by reading news paper aloud and recording what i speak and listening it back to improve.
> 
> did you took those scored tests on PTE website (the gold pack) twice... and were all 4 tests were different or questions were repeated in them
> 
> I have not booked my dates yet but i want to take PTE-A by June end so i have around a month or so... want to work on some focused approach instead of just beating around the bush.



I took the gold pack twice, within a couple of months so it wasnt really like questions were fresh in my mind (questions stay the same on the practice tests). I definitely recommend the PTE-A test plus book (green cover), it s really helpful and you have 4 tests in there, the official guide to PTE-A was helpful but not I good as the other one IMO. I mean they say a lot about the format of the test, the skills tested, but at the end of the day all you need is: some tests and questions, and some model answers, the rest is a lot of BS...
My advice would be to be 100% ready to the type of questions that will be asked, the test is very standard, not much will change, you wont have much time so as we re not native speakers, we will always take longer to answer, so we need to make that up with a perfect knowledge of the test. 
For writing: write dozens of essays, and get them corrected by a native speaker. You need to write all your essays within 18 minutes easy. It s really something you need to practice a lot. I was terrible at writing in english (6.5 IELTS!!) and I scored 90, so it s something that can be improved with hard work
For listening: watch tv in english and surround yourself with a lot of english. You can train and master some questions (find the wrong words, fill the blanks,...), but you ll need to be good and understand the lectures!
Reading: some training too, you need to be a fast reader as time management is the key for this. You need to be careful when you answer, questions and answer can be very tricky unlike IELTS
Speaking:Speak a lot, you need to be fluent. Practice a lot the repeat the sentence and describe the image. IMO describing a complicated graph is the hardest but with some training you may get used to it. Dont say to much either, better not describe everything, focus on the essential, 30 seconds speaking slowly without mistakes is better than trying to say everything, rush and make mistakes.

My girlfriend is a native speaker and she should be given all the credit for my results as she corrected many essays and helped me lots with the speaking section and everything else really.

Another thing, questions in the practice test and in the books are always in the same order, I had the questions in a different order for the listening and reading sections, so that can be very disturbing, and a bit of a big deal. Im better at the one correct anwer compared to the multiple correct answers but those questions came last when I was running out of time, so it was frustrating!


----------



## VBA

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear
> It really doesn't matter that much
> What matters more is the good fluent English
> With no fumbling and pauses
> Try to complete your sentence at 40 Sec
> If not end your last word with high intonation (as if you are ending a sentence) at 40th sec
> It's a computer software which would assess your intonation and not meaning of that sentence !


Hi Yogi,

I read most of your suggestions and I actually followed your advice of keeping mic near forehead. Guess what!! my speaking scores which were stuck on 45 from last 3 attempts, actually went up to 61 this time. Thanks a lot for that. 
But m aiming for 79+ each... All other 3 modules are in 80s. So what else should I improve. Can you please upload one of your recordings for describe image/graph please.

Thank you


----------



## eminemkh

Keep talking while staying within the template.
On yogii's suggestion, I use it but does not limit myself from putting only above my forehead. As long as you keep testing different position until you hear no air recorded and your voice is loud and clear..


----------



## NP101

Hi can someone tell me how many marks or scores does a single answer carries in reading??
Someone told me that fill in the blanks carry more scores than any other question in reading IS THAT CORRECT??


----------



## Shantha_asiri

ihijazi said:


> I thought it should be > 50 or you lose points?


This is what official guide says

WRITING: Summarize written text
Make sure your response is in the correct form
When you have written your response, check to make sure that it is only one sentence, with a capital letter at the beginning and only one full stop at the end.
Your response must be between 5 and 75 words so check the word count using the ‘Total Word Count’ counter below the response box. 

*If you write fewer than five words or more than 75 words, your response will not be scored:*


----------



## henryP

eminemkh said:


> Thank Henry, and yes, that's a tough path.
> 
> I first arrived Sydney in 2010, and now it is 2016.
> 6 years time and I finally see the way out..


LOL, You're opening a door to a brand new world.

All the best, mate.


----------



## henryP

eminemkh said:


> Keep talking while staying within the template.
> On yogii's suggestion, I use it but does not limit myself from putting only above my forehead. As long as you keep testing different position until you hear no air recorded and your voice is loud and clear..


Hi, bro
would you mind sharing ur templates or tips with us? especially on speaking? or any other sections u wanna share. As u know, im still struggling with speaking and also get problems with listening.

Thx mate.


----------



## Skvach

famy said:


> hello guys! i want to ask you that how you people manage to complete reading test on time ? As according to the time allocated for reading section officially, we only get 2-2.5min per question and its really hard to complete mcqs in 2 min.


You have yo complete easy tasks in less than a min, as a result of which you will have extra time for difficult ones.


----------



## eminemkh

henryP said:


> Hi, bro
> would you mind sharing ur templates or tips with us? especially on speaking? or any other sections u wanna share. As u know, I'm still struggling with speaking and also get problems with listening.
> 
> Thx mate.


Oh, my views are everyone should have their own one because the more you use third party text or script, the easier you can your fluency down and not natural in your whole answer. Same go to others.

If one really want some help and my template, I am going to start something very interesting soon. For now, you guys just ask.


----------



## kseeker

gave the test this week...









I just read the score guide and the free test questions...
the score guide is important; it tells you what to focus on..


----------



## kam82

Skvach said:


> You have yo complete easy tasks in less than a min, as a result of which you will have extra time for difficult ones.


Hey..i thought the essay and summarize written text have separate time of 10 mins each...
Do u think if we complete these before time....the remaining time geta added to total time of the section...
Not sure..can you please confirm


----------



## az1610

i am stuck with speaking section in the mock tests...consistently receiving a score between 60-65
rest of sections are fine
I need 79+

oral fluency 70
pronunciation 40

how can i improve??


----------



## az1610

kseeker said:


> gave the test this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read the score guide and the free test questions...
> the score guide is important; it tells you what to focus on..


where did u take the exam..if in Dubai..which centre ?


----------



## kseeker

az1610 said:


> i am stuck with speaking section in the mock tests...consistently receiving a score between 60-65
> rest of sections are fine
> I need 79+
> 
> oral fluency 70
> pronunciation 40
> 
> how can i improve??


speak in English often.. especially with people with better oral fluency and pronunciation than you...


----------



## G.K

kam82 said:


> Hey..i thought the essay and summarize written text have separate time of 10 mins each...
> Do u think if we complete these before time....the remaining time geta added to total time of the section...
> Not sure..can you please confirm


Under Writing section: You will get 10 mins for each Summary and 20 mins for each essay.
Completing them before time will not give you any additional time.


----------



## kam82

G.K said:


> Under Writing section: You will get 10 mins for each Summary and 20 mins for each essay.
> Completing them before time will not give you any additional time.


Thanks..thought so too...


----------



## G.K

rickybd2 said:


> I do get the point . There is already a list of essay out there. That was illegal too.
> I was not asking to put the content of retell lecture. I was only asking to share the topic.
> There is no way you can put up the whole content. Just sharing the topic may help the applicant a little bit.
> Having the essay list does not help me since my primary concern is the diagram and retell lecture.
> I have appeared IELTS 23rd time for band 7 with no luck;while the other module I am constantly getting more than 7, I am missing out in writing (6.5).
> Luckily I have managed to get 7 in writing 4 times out of 23 attempts but unluckily I have missed out in reading(6.5) in those 4 times. Normally I don't miss out in reading as I get more than 7 but those 4 times I failed in reading which came as a surprise to me.
> I have also gone for rechecking 4 times for my writing with a hope of increasing .5.
> But luck betrayed me all these 4 times.
> 
> Since then I am trying PTE. Already appeared 4 times in PTE, here speaking module is playing with me while other three module is ok.
> my speaking module scores in the last 4 attempts were
> 62,
> 58,
> 56,
> 61
> 
> Altogether I have appeared in 27 exams with 4 rechecks. See how much money is there. So I am trying with every other possibilities to make it 65 all band or 7 all band.
> Thank you


There are few tips which can help you mate. 
While speaking, pay more attention to your pronunciation and intonation. You need to speak the words clearly. Practice speaking with your mouth wide open. 
The content in describe image and retell lecture does not matter actually.
Describe Image: Dont try to explain everything in 40 secs. Just note down the most important info in the graph or image and describe that with clear diction. 
Retell lecture: Make note of keywords while listening and when you speak use those keywords. Dont try too hard to remember what you heard and repeat the same. Pay more attention to your pronunciation. Dont take unnecessary pauses and don't fumbel. Thats the key.
Best of luck. (Y)


----------



## Ratz

az1610 said:


> i am stuck with speaking section in the mock tests...consistently receiving a score between 60-65
> rest of sections are fine
> I need 79+
> 
> oral fluency 70
> pronunciation 40
> 
> how can i improve??



Hey, surround yourself with English environment, try to avoid any native language conversation. Addition to this, Speak loudly any English para or newspaper at least 30mins a day and try to mark the words u feel the pronunciation is not proper, compare that with google or any speaking app. You will see the difference in 10 days...

All the best.....

________________________________________________________________


----------



## pattyfanme

Hi,
I received my results today with 81 in total.
s:73,w:88,r:81,l:78
Anyone could provide some suggestions on speaking section.
My fluency is 65 and proununciation is 59.
I need to achieve 79 in each module.
PS: the real exam in my opinion is easier than practice test A.
My scores for practice test s52 w64 r59 and l63.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

kam82 said:


> Hey..i thought the essay and summarize written text have separate time of 10 mins each...
> Do u think if we complete these before time....the remaining time geta added to total time of the section...
> Not sure..can you please confirm


Hi Bud, 
In writing section, summarize written text and essay are timed items and allotted 10 minutes and 20 minutes respectively. In the case of timed items, the remaining time of each individual item does not add to the next items.

Therefore, utilize the full time by doing re-chek or proofread for any mistakes.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

pattyfanme said:


> Hi,
> I received my results today with 81 in total.
> s:73,w:88,r:81,l:78
> Anyone could provide some suggestions on speaking section.
> My fluency is 65 and proununciation is 59.
> I need to achieve 79 in each module.
> PS: the real exam in my opinion is easier than practice test A.
> My scores for practice test s52 w64 r59 and l63.


Hello Mate, 
You have scored very good marks in W,R and L. Well done.
For speaking, mainly depends on pronunciation and oral fluency than content.
Thus, focus on these two enabling skills. But, do not fully overlook content.

Record your speaking practice samples and listen for the flaws, then make a list of remedies, to overcome those mistakes.

Do not allow many pauses or fillers such as hmm, ahh, etc while speaking. 
Pronunciation - How easily can understand the spoken words
Oral fluency - Need to maintain the flow of words. Neither much fast nor much slow. Follow the moderate follow.

Use this link - 
https://dictation.io/
to know how the mic / system is capturing your recordings. Often, due to some reasons, what people speak and system record would be different.


----------



## NP101

pattyfanme said:


> Hi,
> I received my results today with 81 in total.
> s:73,w:88,r:81,l:78
> Anyone could provide some suggestions on speaking section.
> My fluency is 65 and proununciation is 59.
> I need to achieve 79 in each module.
> PS: the real exam in my opinion is easier than practice test A.
> My scores for practice test s52 w64 r59 and l63.


Hi how was your Reading section easy or difficult? Did you miss any question and still scored 81?


----------



## kam82

pattyfanme said:


> Hi,
> I received my results today with 81 in total.
> s:73,w:88,r:81,l:78
> Anyone could provide some suggestions on speaking section.
> My fluency is 65 and proununciation is 59.
> I need to achieve 79 in each module.
> PS: the real exam in my opinion is easier than practice test A.
> My scores for practice test s52 w64 r59 and l63.


Hey..when did you give your test...i gave on 17th and still did not get my results


----------



## pattyfanme

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Hello Mate,
> You have scored very good marks in W,R and L. Well done.
> For speaking, mainly depends on pronunciation and oral fluency than content.
> Thus, focus on these two enabling skills. But, do not fully overlook content.
> 
> Record your speaking practice samples and listen for the flaws, then make a list of remedies, to overcome those mistakes.
> 
> Do not allow many pauses or fillers such as hmm, ahh, etc while speaking.
> Pronunciation - How easily can understand the spoken words
> Oral fluency - Need to maintain the flow of words. Neither much fast nor much slow. Follow the moderate follow.
> 
> 
> to know how the mic / system is capturing your recordings. Often, due to some reasons, what people speak and system record would be different.


Thank you very much for your advice.
I have downloaded Dragon Dictation on my phone.
I may focus on fluency because it's easy to improve within a short period of time.


----------



## pattyfanme

NP101 said:


> Hi how was your Reading section easy or difficult? Did you miss any question and still scored 81?


I think it's moderate. I am always good at reading, in ielts I get aroun 8-8.5 each time. 
I did not miss any question. In fact, I have time left, about 4 minutes.
My suggestion is to read on your mobile phone or computer often, it can improve your speed.
I got 2 reorder paragraphs, they were not very difficult.
And for FILL IN BLANKS, you just read the sentence which contains the blank. You don't need to go through all passage, it saves time.
I just chose 1 answer for MCQ multiple answers, avoiding negative marks.


----------



## pattyfanme

kam82 said:


> Hey..when did you give your test...i gave on 17th and still did not get my results


20th May at 9 AM.
I got my result the next day at 2AM.
It's much quicker than I think.


----------



## amit.aswani

pattyfanme said:


> I think it's moderate. I am always good at reading, in ielts I get aroun 8-8.5 each time.
> I did not miss any question. In fact, I have time left, about 4 minutes.
> My suggestion is to read on your mobile phone or computer often, it can improve your speed.
> I got 2 reorder paragraphs, they were not very difficult.
> And for FILL IN BLANKS, you just read the sentence which contains the blank. You don't need to go through all passage, it saves time.
> I just chose 1 answer for MCQ multiple answers, avoiding negative marks.



Hi,

Thanx for your suggestions for reading section. Can you please also share your thought on how to do summary questions in all three modules - writing, listening and speaking. This seems to be quite an important section as it appears in 3 of the 4 modules...?


----------



## NP101

pattyfanme said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi how was your Reading section easy or difficult? Did you miss any question and still scored 81?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's moderate. I am always good at reading, in ielts I get aroun 8-8.5 each time.
> I did not miss any question. In fact, I have time left, about 4 minutes.
> My suggestion is to read on your mobile phone or computer often, it can improve your speed.
> I got 2 reorder paragraphs, they were not very difficult.
> And for FILL IN BLANKS, you just read the sentence which contains the blank. You don't need to go through all passage, it saves time.
> I just chose 1 answer for MCQ multiple answers, avoiding negative marks.[/
> 
> 
> Great
> Which centre was yours?
> Thanks for the reply though
Click to expand...


----------



## freibergergarcia

pattyfanme said:


> Hi,
> I received my results today with 81 in total.
> s:73,w:88,r:81,l:78
> Anyone could provide some suggestions on speaking section.
> My fluency is 65 and proununciation is 59.
> I need to achieve 79 in each module.
> PS: the real exam in my opinion is easier than practice test A.
> My scores for practice test s52 w64 r59 and l63.


Hey mate, well done in the real test, you are almost there.

I have done the scored test B today and got it:
L: 67 / R: 53 / S: 51 / W: 63

Also a weird message about my writing section.

With your experience between scored test A and real test, do you think I'm able to reach 65+ on each?


My test is next Friday.


Cheers,


----------



## goauzzie

I am applying for nsw 190.

Can someone tell me to whom should i send my PTE scores and how can I do it.


----------



## fireblade'17

I've my exam booked for Tuesday, this is the result of test A & test B:
Test A: LRSW 76/73/65/76
Test B: LRSW 86/69/73/68
The written discourse for test B is a shocking 10, despite structuring the essays in 3 paras & following prescribed word count everywhere, whereas in test A it was 47. The fill in the blanks for was v tough in test B.
Any suggestions on how to improve those in 60's? Am I set to get the target of 65+ in all sections?
Thx in advance.


----------



## Meissam

fireblade'17 said:


> I've my exam booked for Tuesday, this is the result of test A & test B:
> Test A: LRSW 76/73/65/76
> Test B: LRSW 86/69/73/68
> The written discourse for test B is a shocking 10, despite structuring the essays in 3 paras & following prescribed word count everywhere, whereas in test A it was 47. The fill in the blanks for was v tough in test B.
> Any suggestions on how to improve those in 60's? Am I set to get the target of 65+ in all sections?
> Thx in advance.


Hi bro
Plz post your real test score once received


----------



## Meissam

freibergergarcia said:


> Hey mate, well done in the real test, you are almost there.
> 
> I have done the scored test B today and got it:
> L: 67 / R: 53 / S: 51 / W: 63
> 
> Also a weird message about my writing section.
> 
> With your experience between scored test A and real test, do you think I'm able to reach 65+ on each?
> 
> 
> My test is next Friday.
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Hey budy
I am on the same boat and will do my mock tests next week hopefully appear in real test on 1st week of june. I am renstly trying to make up some rules between the mock tests and real tests. Appreciate if you post your results once recieved.


----------



## Lakshmi780

Planning go give pte academic exam 2nd attempt on 25th. Can anyone share their experiences who have given the exam recently


----------



## Anushka_w

Can Someone please tell whether remaining time of individual questions carry forward to next item within the section or not ? ( like in writing section, we have 10 minutes to summarize task)


----------



## Shantha_asiri

fireblade'17 said:


> I've my exam booked for Tuesday, this is the result of test A & test B:
> Test A: LRSW 76/73/65/76
> Test B: LRSW 86/69/73/68
> The written discourse for test B is a shocking 10, despite structuring the essays in 3 paras & following prescribed word count everywhere, whereas in test A it was 47. The fill in the blanks for was v tough in test B.
> Any suggestions on how to improve those in 60's? Am I set to get the target of 65+ in all sections?
> Thx in advance.


I think you are good do the final exam, go ahead and book the exam do the final studies. You will get 65+ easily with the given test score.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Anushka_w said:


> Can Someone please tell whether remaining time of individual questions carry forward to next item within the section or not ? ( like in writing section, we have 10 minutes to summarize task)


It depends on the section, summarize text has its own 10 min as upper limit and if you save time you will not get it in the essay section but if you have over shoot earlier sections you can save some which will cover the later section, but it will not carries from reading to writing etc.


----------



## 12annie

Hi,
i am planning to give pte exam so can i give or login pte exam in june 2016 ?


----------



## ihijazi

Lakshmi780 said:


> Planning go give pte academic exam 2nd attempt on 25th. Can anyone share their experiences who have given the exam recently


I had my 3rd attempt today and I feel like crap. This, however, shouldn't discourage you..

It was, for some reason, much more difficult that my first two attempts. And to make it worse, I couldn't finish on time and missed the last 3 questions, which were dictation.

My advice: Be extra careful with time, spelling/grammar on writing and clear voice on speaking.

Good luck!


----------



## ihijazi

ankit_smart said:


> Hi All,
> I have finally got my result in PTE academic and I have managed to score overall 85 in that.
> 
> English has always been a roadblock for me in my life. I gave ILETS in March 2015 and I scored overall 7 but I failed to score 7 in each. My score was as below:-
> Listening - 8.5
> Reading - 6.5
> Speaking - 6
> Writing - 6
> 
> After giving ILETS I was disappointed because according to me I performed very well in speaking but still I was awarded 6 marks. I was thinking of scoring at least 7 in speaking so kept researching about it. Then somebody told me to about PTE academic. I Started practising this test but I was not sitting regularly. Then because of the office work pressure I was busy so did not paid attention towards it but yes from April to July 2015 I finished both the books(Macmillan and Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013).
> 
> In August I again started practising seriously and I finished the Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013 book again and I thought I was read for the practice test. I gave practice A on 11 Aug -2015 and found how bad my English was. I scored overall 57.
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 57
> Speaking - 49
> Writing - 65
> My enabling skills were disaster -
> Grammar - 28
> Fluency- 42
> Pronunciation - 37
> Spelling - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> Written discourse - 47
> 
> I was shocked to see my score because my friend who was with me scored overall 71 in practice test B.
> 
> My target was back then 65 and I booked my test for 10 September but soon I realized that with 65 I will not be make it to Australia, because my points were coming little short and I then I thought that I have no options other than scoring 79 now. With my current score 57 and projected 79 score I was worried, I thought that I will never be able to make it but then after reading the few success stories of Sudeep dai, Umas & Hope21, I thought it is possible to get 79 each, may be not in the first attempt but sooner or later because success can only to delayed but cannot be denied.
> I kept practising, followed all the tips that has been given on the this.
> https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/
> Instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website. Please see this especially the comments that has been provided below. They are brilliant.
> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> (instead of practising essay writing from the book use this website)
> I gave my second practice test B on 2 September 2015 and my score overall was 68.
> Listening - 77
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 67
> Writing - 68
> My enabling skills were -
> Grammar - 65
> Fluency- 68
> Pronunciation - 59
> Spelling - 42
> Vocabulary - 81
> Written discourse - 45.
> There was definitely some improvement and I also found out that a friend of mine who has scored 71 in practice test B scored 80 in his exam but overall his marks were less than 79. I kept pushing myself and followed all advice that has been done in that website mentioned above. I was so much involved that one day I found myself talking to a beggar talking in English and then I realised that he will not be able to understand what I am saying because our native language is Hindi
> 
> Finally the Test day arrived 10 September 2015 and I was still nervous and sure that I will not be able to achieve 79 in all. Speaking test started and my heart was thumping very fast and soon after that I fumbled in twice in read loud and I was feeling disappointed but then I thought I will give my best shot and then I came to describe image in which I was able to understand what to say but then I followed the advice being provided our friends and continued.
> In Reading I know that time will be less so I kept hurrying, and in some of the fill in the blanks I got stuck but then I continued on thinking that I will think too much here than probably I will not be able to complete my test on time.( I was always making mistake in reading - My Reorder were always wrong and In fill In the blanks total 10-11 fill in the blanks were always wrong)
> 
> Listening I never imagined that I will score 90 out of 90 because most of the time during the test I was not too sure in the answers. In last write from dictation, I was not able to understand the pronunciation of the speaker then I kept on thinking what word would fill in there appropriately and then test was over.
> 
> I was expecting an overall 74 but got 85, but the most important thing here was that I regained hope that sooner or later I will clear and made no compromise in English practice.
> 
> All the advice or help you need is already there at https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/ . I would Like to thanks them for providing such wonderful support. The bifurcation exercise wise is a added bonus.
> 
> Incase somebody needs help then they can definitely ask me because I know how it feels when you score 57 in practice test .
> 
> My final Score in first attempt
> 
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 81
> Writing - 83
> My enabling skills were -
> Grammar - 82
> Fluency- 84
> Pronunciation - 67
> Spelling - 66
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written discourse - 57
> 
> Once again, Thank you all. Please PM in case anybody needs help


Hi,

I totally missed out the last 3 questions, which were the dictation. I simply ran out of time. Assuming I've done good in the previous questions in this section, do you think it's still possible to score 79+ in it?

Did you miss all the dictation questions or only one?

Thanks.


----------



## chouse

Did anyone else sit on 18th May? I still haven't received my results and I wouldn't normally worry as much as I am but the computer crashed twice during the exam and had to be reset. 

If you did the test around that date have your received your results? Anyone else have the computer crash on them. I was told it won't effect my score but I can't help but worry.

Thanks


----------



## ihijazi

chouse said:


> Did anyone else sit on 18th May? I still haven't received my results and I wouldn't normally worry as much as I am but the computer crashed twice during the exam and had to be reset.
> 
> If you did the test around that date have your received your results? Anyone else have the computer crash on them. I was told it won't effect my score but I can't help but worry.
> 
> Thanks


I would send email to [email protected] to investigate.

Good luck!


----------



## chouse

ihijazi said:


> I would send email to [email protected] to investigate. Good luck!


Thanks ihijazi, I'll email them now!


----------



## Islander820

Shantha_asiri said:


> It depends on the section, summarize text has its own 10 min as upper limit and if you save time you will not get it in the essay section but if you have over shoot earlier sections you can save some which will cover the later section, but it will not carries from reading to writing etc.


Since you seem to be from Sri Lanka, did you take the test at ICBT? I'm taking the test for the 1st time next week and I'd like to know whether there are many candidates doing the test at the same time and are there any background noise. And also are we provided with pen/paper for taking notes during the exam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Islander820 said:


> Since you seem to be from Sri Lanka, did you take the test at ICBT? I'm taking the test for the 1st time next week and I'd like to know whether there are many candidates doing the test at the same time and are there any background noise. And also are we provided with pen/paper for taking notes during the exam. Thanks in advance.


Hi, I am in Dubai so i am doing the exam in Dubai. But don't worry about the noise from others since application is designed to handle all that. Yes, you will be given erasable note pad and a pen. Be confident and go relax to the exam.


----------



## ihijazi

*3rd PTE-A*

So, here comes my 3rd failure toward PTE-A

Listening 53
Reading 80
Speaking 90
Writing 52

Reasons for low L and W scores:
1. For the summarize from spoken text, I wrote more than 70 words and didn't have time to make them less.
2. The last 3 questions, dictation, I completely missed out. I ran out of time...
3. The listening section this time came considerable harder than my first 2 attempts.

This PTE is becoming personal challenge that is driving me crazy!!! :boxing:

My previous attempts scores are in my signature. Obviously I'll still use my 2nd attempt score cuz it's the one giving me 10 points on my EOI.

Sigh for missing the next invitation round...


----------



## chalita

kam82 said:


> Hey..when did you give your test...i gave on 17th and still did not get my results


I did my test on 19th and still no results.


----------



## eminemkh

ihijazi said:


> So, here comes my 3rd failure toward PTE-A
> 
> Listening 53
> Reading 80
> Speaking 90
> Writing 52
> 
> Reasons for low L and W scores:
> 1. For the summarize from spoken text, I wrote more than 70 words and didn't have time to make them less.
> 2. The last 3 questions, dictation, I completely missed out. I ran out of time...
> 3. The listening section this time came considerable harder than my first 2 attempts.
> 
> This PTE is becoming personal challenge that is driving me crazy!!! :boxing:
> 
> My previous attempts scores are in my signature. Obviously I'll still use my 2nd attempt score cuz it's the one giving me 10 points on my EOI.
> 
> Sigh for missing the next invitation round...


Good that you know what you have done wrong... I never did.


----------



## NP101

ihijazi said:


> So, here comes my 3rd failure toward PTE-A
> 
> Listening 53
> Reading 80
> Speaking 90
> Writing 52
> 
> Reasons for low L and W scores:
> 1. For the summarize from spoken text, I wrote more than 70 words and didn't have time to make them less.
> 2. The last 3 questions, dictation, I completely missed out. I ran out of time...
> 3. The listening section this time came considerable harder than my first 2 attempts.
> 
> This PTE is becoming personal challenge that is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous attempts scores are in my signature. Obviously I'll still use my 2nd attempt score cuz it's the one giving me 10 points on my EOI.
> 
> Sigh for missing the next invitation round...


It's really interesting that you still managed to get 80 in reading whereas your L and W scores are very low 

How was your writing summaries by the way?


----------



## Anushka_w

Islander820 said:


> Since you seem to be from Sri Lanka, did you take the test at ICBT? I'm taking the test for the 1st time next week and I'd like to know whether there are many candidates doing the test at the same time and are there any background noise. And also are we provided with pen/paper for taking notes during the exam. Thanks in advance.


All the best for your exam. I have scheduled PTE-A at ICBT in next month. Please share your experience once you finish.


----------



## Meissam

Those chaps you have appeared in exams many times, what is the possibility to get 1 essay and 3 summarize text than having 2 essays and 2 summarized text?


----------



## nchandi

what is validity of scored practice test A. no Expiry date is mentioned in the receipt i got on registered email id. i am planning to take in 10 days.


----------



## ihijazi

Meissam said:


> Those chaps you have appeared in exams many times, what is the possibility to get 1 essay and 3 summarize text than having 2 essays and 2 summarized text?


3 times I had one Essay. Topics are around either education, global climate and advantages of TV, etc...


----------



## Meissam

nchandi said:


> what is validity of scored practice test A. no Expiry date is mentioned in the receipt i got on registered email id. i am planning to take in 10 days.


It is valid for 3 months from the date of purchase. You should have noticed it when buying the package.


----------



## Meissam

ihijazi said:


> 3 times I had one Essay. Topics are around either education, global climate and advantages of TV, etc...


Thanks Shaikh. I wish it was the same for myself. I am so bad in essay writing not being in English but I even had a miserable time when at school


----------



## scorpian_111

Dear All

Please note that i have attempted PTE A test 5 time but flung at 64 in all four components

Last time i got essay about the inhabitants etc which was difficult for me to write

Now please send me link where all the real test essay updated on the link

I tried to search on the forum but no luck

Please reply at your earliest

Thanks in advance


----------



## sounddonor

scorpian_111 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please note that i have attempted PTE A test 5 time but flung at 64 in all four components
> 
> Last time i got essay about the inhabitants etc which was difficult for me to write
> 
> Now please send me link where all the real test essay updated on the link
> 
> I tried to search on the forum but no luck
> 
> Please reply at your earliest
> 
> Thanks in advance


See pages 885 to 887 in this thread.


----------



## chouse

chouse said:


> Thanks ihijazi, I'll email them now!


I got this as a reply  and I got so excited when I saw the subject line ...

Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores 
through your web account.


Thank you for your patience.


----------



## kam82

chouse said:


> I got this as a reply  and I got so excited when I saw the subject line ...
> 
> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores
> through your web account.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience.



I too gor the same mail today...about an hour back


----------



## chouse

kam82 said:


> I too gor the same mail today...about an hour back


When did you sit for the PTE Kam?


----------



## kam82

chouse said:


> When did you sit for the PTE Kam?


On 17th...in Mumbai..India


----------



## chouse

kam82 said:


> On 17th...in Mumbai..India


 mine was 18th Leeds, U.K.


----------



## dapang0112

Hi,

Just want to ask whether result is released by system during any time? Or during daytime?


----------



## uno_aussie

dapang0112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to ask whether result is released by system during any time? Or during daytime?


I think it is released in the morning Australia time.


----------



## kam82

chouse said:


> mine was 18th Leeds, U.K.


Hey...

Any idea why some of our scores are put on hold...

Has anyone in this form seen or heard such instances earlier?

Was hoping to get my scores today...with the hope of getting 10 extra points updating eoi for tomorrows invite...

Looks like it wont be possible now


----------



## Xaha2425

kam82 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Any idea why some of our scores are put on hold...
> 
> Has anyone in this form seen or heard such instances earlier?
> 
> Was hoping to get my scores today...with the hope of getting 10 extra points updating eoi for tomorrows invite...
> 
> Looks like it wont be possible now


:noidea: on PTE-A official FB page support write that 
"We hold results when we need to check it manually to improve accuracy of the scores. Wait for 5 business days and then write to pltsupport".
My results are on hold too, I took exam on 20.05 in Finland.:confused2:


----------



## Islander820

I tried the practice test 2 yesterday and got the below scores.

Overall Score - 83

Communicative Skills
Listening 89
Reading 77
Speaking 84
Writing 81

I'm attempting the real test tomorrow and does anyone have any quick tips to push my reading scores bit higher. When I was practicing for IELTS last year, I scored better marks for reading than for any other module. Surprisingly my PTE reading scores haven't been very good. Even in practice test - 1, I only scored 61 for reading but that was however before I was familiar with the test format.


----------



## Islander820

Anushka_w said:


> All the best for your exam. I have scheduled PTE-A at ICBT in next month. Please share your experience once you finish.


Thanks buddy. I'll definitely share my experience when I'm done. Good luck with your preparation.


----------



## Meissam

Islander820 said:


> I tried the practice test 2 yesterday and got the below scores.
> 
> Overall Score - 83
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 89
> Reading 77
> Speaking 84
> Writing 81
> 
> I'm attempting the real test tomorrow and does anyone have any quick tips to push my reading scores bit higher. When I was practicing for IELTS last year, I scored better marks for reading than for any other module. Surprisingly my PTE reading scores haven't been very good. Even in practice test - 1, I only scored 61 for reading but that was however before I was familiar with the test format.


How did you perform in your 1st mock test? were they significantly different in terms of difficulty level?


----------



## Islander820

Meissam said:


> How did you perform in your 1st mock test? were they significantly different in terms of difficulty level?


I received these marks for Practice Test 1.
Listening 73
Reading 61
Speaking 72
Writing 76

No I don't think there was any difference in difficulty level. I was more prepared second time around.


----------



## mansawant

*Delay in test outcome*

Has anyone who appeared for the test on Monday 23 May got the results today? I believe most of the test takers who appeared for test last week are experiencing delays in receiving their test outcome.


----------



## kam82

mansawant said:


> Has anyone who appeared for the test on Monday 23 May got the results today? I believe most of the test takers who appeared for test last week are experiencing delays in receiving their test outcome.


Yup..me too..gave on 17th...
Says test taken-scores not reportable...


----------



## sultan_azam

kam82 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Any idea why some of our scores are put on hold...
> 
> Has anyone in this form seen or heard such instances earlier?
> 
> Was hoping to get my scores today...with the hope of getting 10 extra points updating eoi for tomorrows invite...
> 
> Looks like it wont be possible now


no idea why results are kept on hold, may be they cross check some cases randomly.

i understand your eagerness to receive PTE scores for EOI updation, but it wont do any good now as the 25th May round will be over in few mins from now


----------



## Ratz

fireblade'17 said:


> I've my exam booked for Tuesday, this is the result of test A & test B:
> Test A: LRSW 76/73/65/76
> Test B: LRSW 86/69/73/68
> The written discourse for test B is a shocking 10, despite structuring the essays in 3 paras & following prescribed word count everywhere, whereas in test A it was 47. The fill in the blanks for was v tough in test B.
> Any suggestions on how to improve those in 60's? Am I set to get the target of 65+ in all sections?
> Thx in advance.


Hi,
I was facing the similar problem in intial preparation of PTE exam. But over this forum only i improved myself with the tips and tricks. I achieved 90 in written disclosure and overall 72 in writing.

Apart from 3-4 paras, You have to use the correct words and phrases.
below structure may help you.

First Para..
Introduction of the topic+Your point of view+ take your side clearly+ Also mention that " I will support my view in the below paragraphs"

Second Para..
Clearly states your view with support point and its pros/cons. First,.......
eg should be used like. For example......


Third Para,
Second point of view,......

Final Para...
I would like to conclude/ By concluding my view points.


----------



## az1610

Can anyone please provide me with Macmillan test-builder audio pack/cd??
only the audio pack..


----------



## mansawant

*The outcome of the test*

Do they email score report of the test or we receive email advising the report is available and we have to log on to the account to check the report.

Thanks....


----------



## jaseembhutto

*PTE Test Format*

Can Any One please tell me the exact test format? Like which section starts first and how test goes on with further sections.

Could you please share the PTE Practice material ?


----------



## Prash2533

mansawant said:


> Do they email score report of the test or we receive email advising the report is available and we have to log on to the account to check the report.
> 
> Thanks....


The mail just informs that the result is available. You need to login to pte site and there you can click on the result link


----------



## ankit12

Hi Guys,

Last week i have given PTE and my result is as follow

L- 60
R-63
S-70
W-63

overall - 64
Grammar -73
Oral flu :- 77
Pron :- 54
Spelling :- 71
Vocab :- 59
Written Dis :- 78

Please help me to get rid of reading and writing section.


----------



## mansawant

ankit12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week i have given PTE and my result is as follow
> 
> L- 60
> R-63
> S-70
> W-63
> 
> overall - 64
> Grammar -73
> Oral flu :- 77
> Pron :- 54
> Spelling :- 71
> Vocab :- 59
> Written Dis :- 78
> 
> Please help me to get rid of reading and writing section.


Could I please ask you when did and what centre and location you take the test?

Thanks.


----------



## Tayyabb

to all pte academic expert what should i do to achieve 79+ in each module.
pte 1st attempt SPEAKING =77, LIST=74, W 75, R=70,
PTE 2ND ATTEMP SPEAKING=75, LIST=69, W=64, R=59,
PTE 3RD ATTEMPT SPEAKING 65, READING 55, LIST 62, WRITING 65.
I am extremely confused about the score differences,, as in the 3rd attempt i was expecting 79+ .. i don't know whats going on..???
any idea or suggestion????


----------



## sounddonor

Tayyabb said:


> to all pte academic expert what should i do to achieve 79+ in each module.
> pte 1st attempt SPEAKING =77, LIST=74, W 75, R=70,
> PTE 2ND ATTEMP SPEAKING=75, LIST=69, W=64, R=59,
> PTE 3RD ATTEMPT SPEAKING 65, READING 55, LIST 62, WRITING 65.
> I am extremely confused about the score differences,, as in the 3rd attempt i was expecting 79+ .. i don't know whats going on..???
> any idea or suggestion????


is that a sign for test become harder and harder to get passed?


----------



## mansawant

Tayyabb said:


> to all pte academic expert what should i do to achieve 79+ in each module.
> pte 1st attempt SPEAKING =77, LIST=74, W 75, R=70,
> PTE 2ND ATTEMP SPEAKING=75, LIST=69, W=64, R=59,
> PTE 3RD ATTEMPT SPEAKING 65, READING 55, LIST 62, WRITING 65.
> I am extremely confused about the score differences,, as in the 3rd attempt i was expecting 79+ .. i don't know whats going on..???
> any idea or suggestion????


Hi How many days was the gap between the tests? Was it longer or a week or two?

Thanks


----------



## mansawant

*Weird score report*

MY nephew just received his score report 10 minutes ago. However only overall score, listening, reading and speaking scores are there. Rest of the scores are blank. No Writing score or Enabling skills. 

Had it happened with anyone?


----------



## ankit12

mansawant said:


> Could I please ask you when did and what centre and location you take the test?
> 
> Thanks.


I have given it on 20th May i.e on friday from mumbai center


----------



## pr_ans

Hello All, I received the Golden Grant email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


----------



## Islander820

I tried the exam today and I found the speaking section to be tougher than in the practice tests. Answer in one or few words section was extremely tough since there were few questions where you had to answer based on a graph/diagram on the screen. Recording starts as soon as the question ends and you have no time to look at the picture and find your answer since there's the risk of recording stopping due to the silence. Has any of you come across this type of questions before? I'm praying that somehow I have enough points and don't have to do the exam again.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden Grant email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Congrats pr_ans this is great !!!! I can see you have score all 79+ in your PTEA exam.. can you please share your experience and preparation you did.


----------



## theskyisalive

mansawant said:


> MY nephew just received his score report 10 minutes ago. However only overall score, listening, reading and speaking scores are there. Rest of the scores are blank. No Writing score or Enabling skills.
> 
> Had it happened with anyone?


try downloading again...sometimes if internet connection is not good you get incomplete document!


----------



## mansawant

theskyisalive said:


> try downloading again...sometimes if internet connection is not good you get incomplete document!


There was no issue with internet as I downloaded on my office internet connection and downloaded using two different browsers. However I sent them PM via facebook and now checked again. Now its showing complete score card.

Now all good...


----------



## fireblade'17

Took my test yesterday(India-Bangalore) got my scores an hour ago:
LRSW: 86/77/85/79 Overall:81 - My target was at least 65 in each. I actually met this itself.

I had taken both practice test A & B with an overall score of 71 each

In the actual test(my 1st attempt) I found reading very difficult(biggest constraint was time) with most fill of the blanks spanning one full page, I screwed up one rearrange para for sure. Also the MQMA was tough & made of up a lot of text (whole page) I selected just one answer with only glancing thru it, as the time was running out for other questions (where there was a higher possibility of scoring)

In the beginning I was concerned of speaking only but when I took the practice test, I realised that in reading section time would be a constraint, as the questions are not individually timed unlike in speaking.
I also gave myself a 10 min delayed start to avoid the noise from a taker who was shouting out the read aloud sentences, I think this helped me somewhat. Also I positioned the mike at nose level, to avoid the breathing sound from being recorded. I checked this multiple times in the mike test (that's how I spent 10 mins)

I'd like to thank all the people who put out their tips & experience in this thread. It's a great resource, really. I highly recommend first time takers to buy the pte practice test instead of facing the agony of going in a second time.

My hats off to the person who took it 23 times!
cheers!
FB


----------



## pr_ans

Subhash Bohra said:


> Congrats pr_ans this is great !!!! I can see you have score all 79+ in your PTEA exam.. can you please share your experience and preparation you did.


Thank you Subash. I actually shared my experience and few tips when I cleared my PTE in this same thread. Could you please refer to them? If you still have any further questions, feel free to pm me and I will guide you to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Ratz

Hi All,

If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A. 
So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
Please PM me.

All the best


----------



## Ratz

Hi All,

If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A. 
So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
Please PM me.

All the best


----------



## bob_1982

Ratz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A.
> So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
> Please PM me.
> 
> All the best


hi
i have test on 28th so really need it.
hope you can send me information soon

thanks


----------



## Ratz

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> i have test on 28th so really need it.
> hope you can send me information soon
> 
> thanks


Hey dude, I purchased it for $ 59.99 for two test out of which one is available.
Please PM me


----------



## NP101

Don't know what the heck is this PTE 
I am always short of 3 or 2 marks in reading module 
Does any 79+ scorer know where I am lacking in READING or had same situation 
My S L and W is almost 90 except my reading scores fluctuated between 76 to 78
really disappointed
Too many attempts


----------



## Anushka_w

Ratz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A.
> So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
> Please PM me.
> 
> All the best


Hi Ratz, 
I have schedule my exam in next month. Appreciate if you can share any mock tests.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anushka_w

Islander820 said:


> I tried the exam today and I found the speaking section to be tougher than in the practice tests. Answer in one or few words section was extremely tough since there were few questions where you had to answer based on a graph/diagram on the screen. Recording starts as soon as the question ends and you have no time to look at the picture and find your answer since there's the risk of recording stopping due to the silence. Has any of you come across this type of questions before? I'm praying that somehow I have enough points and don't have to do the exam again.


Hi,
Have you received your results yet? Any tips for other sections ? thanks.


----------



## fireblade'17

One quick question, how many points can we claim if we have a B.E from India? is it 15?
If it is 15, then my points total are 65 for 189. My question is:
1) Should I submit EOI for 189 with 65 points (what is the likely hood of getting invitee?) or
2) Should I selected 190 where I can claim 70 points for state sponsorship (Victoria)?
thx in advance.


----------



## Ratz

fireblade'17 said:


> One quick question, how many points can we claim if we have a B.E from India? is it 15?
> If it is 15, then my points total are 65 for 189. My question is:
> 1) Should I submit EOI for 189 with 65 points (what is the likely hood of getting invitee?) or
> 2) Should I selected 190 where I can claim 70 points for state sponsorship (Victoria)?
> thx in advance.


Yes that 15 points..

See if u r having 189-65 then cant say how much time it will take for invitee..
But 190-70 is pretty much good equation....


----------



## Islander820

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> Have you received your results yet? Any tips for other sections ? thanks.


No. Didn't receive the results yet. Reading and Listening were all easier than in the practice tests. Writing was at the same level. In Writing, I got 3 summarize tests and 1 essay compared to 2 summarize tasks and 2 essays in practice tests.
Speaking was definitely harder. In Speaking, that short answer type was hard. I really messed up there. Additionally, in Describe image, there were more flowcharts/pictures/tables compared to graphs. 

And one note about ICBT, it's extremely noisy since there were 4 other candidates taking the test as same time as me and it's a very small room. Added to that, candidate in my left side was screaming and I was getting distracted a lot. So it's good if you can practice your speaking/writing tasks in a medium level noisy environment probably by playing the radio in the background. Just a suggestion.


----------



## godspeed4476

I gave the single mock test yesterday night, received the results just now. I was in for a shocker. Just got 71 overall. Received only 64 in speaking. In the practice tests (from official PTE book), i was wondering how can the tests be so easy. They were not, the entire test was on a completely different level. One of the recording in speaking went blank, as i did not hear a beep before and had no idea that recording had started. In one section of click the wrong words, it got messed up again, as i was waiting for the 'hand'cursor.
I am disheartened by this. Maybe PTE is not the test for me. 8 years back i had given Academic IELTS without any significant preparation and received 8 in all bands. I think i am gonna take the IELTS General. Already sent them a mail asking for amount that I will get on cancellation.


----------



## jtran09

Ratz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A.
> So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
> Please PM me.
> 
> All the best


Hey, may I ask you how did you improve on your speaking core?


----------



## kvr82

Hi friends,

I need someone's support to evaluate my scores and notice drawbacks in all sections based on given below details. I have taken the exam 6 times but always failed to attain 65 mark except in speaking section. 

L/R/S//W : 58/58/66/57

L/R/S//W : 62/60/70/61

L/R/S//W : 62/61/67/61

L/R/S//W : 61/59/70/60

L/R/S//W : 56/69/71/62

L/R/S//W : 64/65/73/61

I am unable to find the root cause especially in writing. Please experts help me to overwhelm this problem. I would be eminently grateful If any one spend your invaluable time on scores, and render your tips and tricks to reach my 65+ goal.

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,
K V R


----------



## godspeed4476

kvr82 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need someone's support to evaluate my scores and notice drawbacks in all sections based on given below details. I have taken the exam 6 times but always failed to attain 65 mark except in speaking section.
> 
> L/R/S//W : 58/58/66/57
> 
> L/R/S//W : 62/60/70/61
> 
> L/R/S//W : 62/61/67/61
> 
> L/R/S//W : 61/59/70/60
> 
> L/R/S//W : 56/69/71/62
> 
> L/R/S//W : 64/65/73/61
> 
> I am unable to find the root cause especially in writing. Please experts help me to overwhelm this problem. I would be eminently grateful If any one spend your invaluable time on scores, and render your tips and tricks to reach my 65+ goal.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> K V R


I took the mock test and received just 64 in speaking, whereas in other sections i scored between 74-77. What strategy are you using for speaking?


----------



## jaseembhutto

*PTE Preparation*



pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden Grant email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Great Brother. 
Congratulation. Can you Please tell me how did you prepare for PTE? Any Practice material source?


----------



## sounddonor

Islander820 said:


> No. Didn't receive the results yet. Reading and Listening were all easier than in the practice tests. Writing was at the same level. In Writing, I got 3 summarize tests and 1 essay compared to 2 summarize tasks and 2 essays in practice tests.
> Speaking was definitely harder. In Speaking, that short answer type was hard. I really messed up there. Additionally, in Describe image, there were more flowcharts/pictures/tables compared to graphs.
> 
> And one note about ICBT, it's extremely noisy since there were 4 other candidates taking the test as same time as me and it's a very small room. Added to that, candidate in my left side was screaming and I was getting distracted a lot. So it's good if you can practice your speaking/writing tasks in a medium level noisy environment probably by playing the radio in the background. Just a suggestion.


TFS. We have no other options no only ICBT  .. However pls share your scores once you received. I wish you will get your desired score.


----------



## kam82

godspeed4476 said:


> I gave the single mock test yesterday night, received the results just now. I was in for a shocker. Just got 71 overall. Received only 64 in speaking. In the practice tests (from official PTE book), i was wondering how can the tests be so easy. They were not, the entire test was on a completely different level. One of the recording in speaking went blank, as i did not hear a beep before and had no idea that recording had started. In one section of click the wrong words, it got messed up again, as i was waiting for the 'hand'cursor.
> I am disheartened by this. Maybe PTE is not the test for me. 8 years back i had given Academic IELTS without any significant preparation and received 8 in all bands. I think i am gonna take the IELTS General. Already sent them a mail asking for amount that I will get on cancellation.


Hey...over all 71 in mock test is awesome...trust me the real one is much easier....
Give PTE...


----------



## Ratz

kam82 said:


> Hey...over all 71 in mock test is awesome...trust me the real one is much easier....
> Give PTE...


Totally agree with this.. PTE is easier compare to IELTS. Only difference is that its a bit tricky.. if u crack it u can score 70plus....

I done the same mistakes of switching from pte to ielts but later PTE helped me to get the valuable points for eoi


----------



## kvr82

godspeed4476 said:


> I took the mock test and received just 64 in speaking, whereas in other sections i scored between 74-77. What strategy are you using for speaking?


I am using the following steps.

Read aloud: Do not give pauses at wrong place, Read a complete sentence, Pronunciation must be clear, Diminish your volume at (.), Give little pause at comma, Maintain the oral fluency.

Repeat sentence: Write 1st letter of the word or Understand the sentence into two parts. 

Describe Image: Divide the graph into three sections; One sentence about the topic along details and period, second one about highest and lowest If you have time explain other details, Final sentence would be overall graph such as upward, down ward or fluctuated. 
Retell lecture : Note key words. Understand the main gist of the lecture. Speak continuously even if you are out of topic. Topic, support and conclusion

Short answer: Concentrate on the question. It has three types
1) direct answer ( Pay close attention)
2) multiple options ( Remember options )
3) image based ( Focus on germane word when the record started )

Hope the foregoing steps may be useful to you.


----------



## Ratz

jtran09 said:


> Hey, may I ask you how did you improve on your speaking core?


Hi, first of all surround yourself with english environment.. avoid native lang conversation.
Listen to English songs, and whenever get time listen to english radio (if dnt have the link i will PM the uk radio link).. speak loudly for at least 30 mins by opening jaw max as it will make the voice more clearer and louder.. mostly newspaper or editors coloumn..
it will also make your pronunciation better..


I am having some more tips will PM you if u requires that..

All the best


----------



## kvr82

How many words would accept in summarizing written text? 

Every time I am writing 30 words in the exam and getting the same score. between 60 to 62.

Please confirm the correct number of words which would be not deniable in the exam.


----------



## Ratz

kvr82 said:


> How many words would accept in summarizing written text?
> 
> Every time I am writing 30 words in the exam and getting the same score. between 60 to 62.
> 
> Please confirm the correct number of words which would be not deniable in the exam.


Your score depends on 4 points

1. Summarize written tex
2. Essay
3. Written dictation 
4. Fill in the blanks

All fours contribute to written score.

For ur query.. 40-45 words are considered good as what i got to know from my mentor.. it has done the trick for me..


----------



## Islander820

Hi guys,

I just got my results and I'm so happy to say that I achieved 79+ in all modules.

My scores were,
Overall Score - 82
Listening - 81
Reading - 83
Speaking - 82
Writing - 86

I'll write a more detailed post on my experience later but I just want to tell you guys that you can all achieve your dream scores if you practice right. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Ratz

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my results and I'm so happy to say that I achieved 79+ in all modules.
> 
> My scores were,
> Overall Score - 82
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 82
> Writing - 86
> 
> I'll write a more detailed post on my experience later but I just want to tell you guys that you can all achieve your dream scores if you practice right. Good luck to everyone!!!


Congratulations dude..


----------



## adinil

congrats!!


Islander820 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my results and I'm so happy to say that I achieved 79+ in all modules.
> 
> My scores were,
> Overall Score - 82
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 82
> Writing - 86
> 
> I'll write a more detailed post on my experience later but I just want to tell you guys that you can all achieve your dream scores if you practice right. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Xaha2425

Just received my scores (I aimed 65+)

Overall 84

Listening 90
Reading 83
Speaking 75
Writing 90

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 67
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 79
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 79

5 days of waiting worthed it 
Good luck to all of you, guys.


----------



## Pinky1939

godspeed4476 said:


> I gave the single mock test yesterday night, received the results just now. I was in for a shocker. Just got 71 overall. Received only 64 in speaking. In the practice tests (from official PTE book), i was wondering how can the tests be so easy. They were not, the entire test was on a completely different level. One of the recording in speaking went blank, as i did not hear a beep before and had no idea that recording had started. In one section of click the wrong words, it got messed up again, as i was waiting for the 'hand'cursor.
> I am disheartened by this. Maybe PTE is not the test for me. 8 years back i had given Academic IELTS without any significant preparation and received 8 in all bands. I think i am gonna take the IELTS General. Already sent them a mail asking for amount that I will get on cancellation.


Hi, 

Go for PTE, there is no doubt it is much easier than IELTS.


----------



## Meissam

Chaps who did the test recently... Did you all get only ONE essay???


----------



## theariezman

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my results and I'm so happy to say that I achieved 79+ in all modules.
> 
> My scores were,
> Overall Score - 82
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 82
> Writing - 86
> 
> I'll write a more detailed post on my experience later but I just want to tell you guys that you can all achieve your dream scores if you practice right. Good luck to everyone!!!


congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman

Xaha2425 said:


> Just received my scores (I aimed 65+)
> 
> Overall 84
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 83
> Speaking 75
> Writing 90
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> 5 days of waiting worthed it
> Good luck to all of you, guys.


congratulations to you too

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820

Meissam said:


> Chaps who did the test recently... Did you all get only ONE essay???


Yes I got just 1 essay yesterday.


----------



## veeraa

Xaha2425 said:


> Just received my scores (I aimed 65+)
> 
> Overall 84
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 83
> Speaking 75
> Writing 90
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> 5 days of waiting worthed it
> Good luck to all of you, guys.


Congratulations!!! 

Can you please share your experience in detail..


----------



## Nicusha

Xaha2425 said:


> Just received my scores (I aimed 65+)
> 
> Overall 84
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 83
> Speaking 75
> Writing 90
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> 5 days of waiting worthed it
> Good luck to all of you, guys.




Congrats! Well done!


----------



## Xaha2425

There is not so much to share 
I just kept trying till the final 4th attempt.
I took an ITALKI tutor for the last month to boost up my speaking.
And a Melbourne Writing Course to boost up my writing.
Listening - the key is to flood your routine days with native speech, preferabbly live-shows or streams to prevent listening to the actors' speech. And improve your musical memory.
Reading - it was enough to read an article about para-jumble. The other type of tasks just check your overall grammar level. (GMAT Ultimate book welcome)
Overall, it was just 4th months preparation in all 4 stages. The key of success is practice.


----------



## Kinni23

Hello guys,
When we do fill in the blanks, and if we anwers all 4-5 options correct, only then we get marks or if any 1-2 are wrong then it's a zero for question ?


----------



## OCP

Congrats


----------



## moidali

Hi!
I need to get some information abut ACS. My consultant got my ACS done on the basis of my Microsoft certified Technologist (MCT) and didn't get my MSc and other academic qualification considered by ACS. So, if I apply for ACS do I need to go for reassessment or re-validation?
Please advise.


----------



## Skvach

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Go for PTE, there is no doubt it is much easier than IELTS.


No, it is not much easier .

IELTS GT 26.09.2015 - L8.5/R9/W7.5/S7
PTE 29.10.2015 - L67/R81/W71/S69


----------



## Indiaexpat

*Pte*

Hi Guys,

Is there any way the essays will be repeated in PTE test.Can someone provide the real time essays.

Thanks.


----------



## Indiaexpat

*Pte*

Hi,

Can anyone confirm whether the essays will be repeated in PTE test.Please share the real time essays.

Thanks.


----------



## Islander820

Hi Guys,
As I mentioned in the morning, I received 79+ score I wanted. Here's my experience on the test.

*Speaking*
This was definitely harder than the practice tests. There were few'Answer in one word' questions where you had to look for the answer in a figure/table on screen. Recording starts as soon as the question finishes, so you basically have no time to look for the answer. You must be super quick to answer these. I messed up this section but thankfully it didn't affect my scores much. 

In the describe image section, I got more figures/flowcharts/images like stuff. So make sure to practice some of this too. Other sections were very similar to the practice tests.

Important thing in Speaking section is you just have to continue speaking even if you don't understand the passage/question. Don't be silent for too long and don't use fillers like 'hmm,uhh' etc... Just continue speaking in one flow. 

*Writing*
I got 3 summaries and 1 essay here which was different from both the practice tests. Specially the 1st summarizing task was hard since it took long time to understand it's meaning and construct a proper sentence. So pay attention to timing here.

Essay was on a very common topic which had been mentioned before and I just followed the general template I had created to answer it. Create a general template and practice writing many essays as possible during the last few weeks.
I used a Chrome extension called Grammarly to check my essays since I didn't have anyone to check mine. Write your essays in Notepad so you won't have spell checker available and then paste it on Grammarly which will inform you of problem areas. Being a Developer, I used Sublime Text which I was natural at to write my essays, since it even had a word count option 

*Reading*
This was the easiest of all the sections. It was much easier than the practice test 1 & 2. In both the practice tests I had less than 79 for reading and in fact I had a poor score of 61 in Practice Test 1. So I practiced the Reading Tasks from Kenny's book the night before and it helped a lot here. 

Pay attention to the time though, make sure you don't spend too much time understanding the passages in MCQs. And don't select any options if you are not absolutely sure in 'multiple answer MCQs' since they carry negative marking.

*Listening*
This was very similar to practice test materials and was at the same difficulty level. There was an MCQ task here where you had to choose multiple options, which I hadn't come across before. So again make sure to choose options which you are absolutely sure of.

Anyways it's all about practice. If you practice right any score is attainable. I practiced mostly using Kenny's and McMillan book. When you are comfortable with the question types, I strongly recommend you do both the practice tests. And information in this blog helped me a lot specially the templates for Describe Image and Summarize spoken text.
ptetips

Finally, it's not a human who is marking you it's just a computer and it has limited abilities so sometimes you just have to use your common sense. Good luck to everyone with the preparation!!!


----------



## Islander820

And a note to all the Sri Lankan candidates who are taking the test at ICBT, it can be very noisy since exam was conducted in a small room and there were 4 other people in the room. Thankfully, the computer ignored the background noise and didn't affect my scores but it can be a huge distraction to other areas. One of the reasons why I fared badly in 'one word Answer' section was because of this noise. So it would be helpful if you can practice the speaking section with some background noise like the radio.

And make sure to check all of the marker pens handed to you are writing. Both my pens stopped writing at the end of writing test and I had to wait till the end of the Reading module to get a new pen. Thankfully, there was no need of a pen in Reading section. 
And not to forget, it was a horrible woman who was administering the centre that day. When I asked her for a new pen, she gave me the look as if I had woken her up from her sleep. She had a terrible attitude towards everyone and was not helpful at all. She even refused to let me take my water bottle inside since they were worried I might damage the equipment. I'm so glad I cleared the test on my first attempt and don't have to put up with her stinky attitude again.


----------



## az1610

to all the experienced members here...please suggest
my mock score is 

L/R/S/W 79/80/83/76

am i good to go for real test? i need 79+


----------



## Lakshmi780

Hi to all. .. just gave the exam...fingers crossed


----------



## pag

Anybody has links for some PTE mock tests ?
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## az1610

az1610 said:


> to all the experienced members here...please suggest
> my mock score is
> 
> L/R/S/W 79/80/83/76
> 
> am i good to go for real test? i need 79+


guys please suggest


----------



## NP101

az1610 said:


> az1610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to all the experienced members here...please suggest
> my mock score is
> 
> L/R/S/W 79/80/83/76
> 
> am i good to go for real test? i need 79+
> 
> 
> 
> guys please suggest
Click to expand...

I think you are good to go
Good luck and let us know about your test
Cheers


----------



## Anushka_w

Islander820 said:


> And a note to all the Sri Lankan candidates who are taking the test at ICBT, it can be very noisy since exam was conducted in a small room and there were 4 other people in the room. Thankfully, the computer ignored the background noise and didn't affect my scores but it can be a huge distraction to other areas. One of the reasons why I fared badly in 'one word Answer' section was because of this noise. So it would be helpful if you can practice the speaking section with some background noise like the radio.
> 
> And make sure to check all of the marker pens handed to you are writing. Both my pens stopped writing at the end of writing test and I had to wait till the end of the Reading module to get a new pen. Thankfully, there was no need of a pen in Reading section.
> And not to forget, it was a horrible woman who was administering the centre that day. When I asked her for a new pen, she gave me the look as if I had woken her up from her sleep. She had a terrible attitude towards everyone and was not helpful at all. She even refused to let me take my water bottle inside since they were worried I might damage the equipment. I'm so glad I cleared the test on my first attempt and don't have to put up with her stinky attitude again.



Thanks for the useful tips


----------



## justanas

Hi All,

I got my PTE results today. I scored L:67, R:60, S:58, W:65. With this score I can apply for 190 visa, or otherwise I have to give PTE another try and get 65 so I can apply for 189 visa. 
What do you guys advise? Proceed with 190 or work hard and apply for 189? 

Regards,


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my results and I'm so happy to say that I achieved 79+ in all modules.
> 
> My scores were,
> Overall Score - 82
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 82
> Writing - 86
> 
> I'll write a more detailed post on my experience later but I just want to tell you guys that you can all achieve your dream scores if you practice right. Good luck to everyone!!!


Congratulations .........


----------



## fireblade'17

Xaha2425 said:


> Just received my scores (I aimed 65+)
> 
> Overall 84
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 83
> Speaking 75
> Writing 90
> 
> Good luck to all of you, guys.


Despite getting overall 84 you can just claim 10 points for PTE right? I've an overall 81 but a 77 in reading, rest are 79 & above, so just 10 points right?
really sucks, they should have considered the overall score instead of individual but then thats how they get you to repeat the exam


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Indiaexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any way the essays will be repeated in PTE test.Can someone provide the real time essays.
> 
> Thanks.


Look at page 885 - 887 you will find it.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Islander820 said:


> And a note to all the Sri Lankan candidates who are taking the test at ICBT, it can be very noisy since exam was conducted in a small room and there were 4 other people in the room. Thankfully, the computer ignored the background noise and didn't affect my scores but it can be a huge distraction to other areas. One of the reasons why I fared badly in 'one word Answer' section was because of this noise. So it would be helpful if you can practice the speaking section with some background noise like the radio.
> 
> And make sure to check all of the marker pens handed to you are writing. Both my pens stopped writing at the end of writing test and I had to wait till the end of the Reading module to get a new pen. Thankfully, there was no need of a pen in Reading section.
> And not to forget, it was a horrible woman who was administering the centre that day. When I asked her for a new pen, she gave me the look as if I had woken her up from her sleep. She had a terrible attitude towards everyone and was not helpful at all. She even refused to let me take my water bottle inside since they were worried I might damage the equipment. I'm so glad I cleared the test on my first attempt and don't have to put up with her stinky attitude again.



Even in Dubai the test centers are similar condition, only difference they tell you politely "Sir you can't take water bottles inside the testing area" so i had to drink the whole bottle and go.


----------



## Xaha2425

fireblade'17 said:


> Despite getting overall 84 you can just claim 10 points for PTE right? I've an overall 81 but a 77 in reading, rest are 79 & above, so just 10 points right?
> really sucks, they should have considered the overall score instead of individual but then thats how they get you to repeat the exam


Oh, come on. PTE is already too easy to overcome, don't make it much easier 
Just 10 points is enough for NSW190' path with a nice breakaway from the IELTS6 people 
I hope the state has less strict rules in comparing two persons on their English level.
(I think they may consider not only overall 65+ level but also the overall mark, and the highest marks in each section)


----------



## Shantha_asiri

az1610 said:


> to all the experienced members here...please suggest
> my mock score is
> 
> L/R/S/W 79/80/83/76
> 
> am i good to go for real test? i need 79+


You are good to go, before the exam have a good sleep and relax your self, rest will happen smoothly.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

People who attended the exams for PTE, could you please put your essays is general based on what context ?


----------



## scorpian_111

scorpian_111 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please note that i have attempted PTE A test 5 time but flung at 64 in all four components
> 
> Last time i got essay about the inhabitants etc which was difficult for me to write
> 
> Now please send me link where all the real test essay updated on the link
> 
> I tried to search on the forum but no luck
> 
> Please reply at your earliest
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

I attempt yesterday in KSA Jeddah and got my 6th result with the following result

L/R/S/W 56/58/65/62

I am surprised that after preparation of one week i am unable to get the required result

I prepared from Macmillan, PTE Official test etc

Please respond me 

Further as per now i have total 60 points without counting the language points for 489 visa

Can somebody will tell me that based on the above 60 how to get the assessment qualification from CPA Australia as my occupation is External Audit

Members please respond

Thanks


----------



## fireblade'17

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I attempt yesterday in KSA Jeddah and got my 6th result with the following result
> 
> L/R/S/W 56/58/65/62
> 
> I am surprised that after preparation of one week i am unable to get the required result
> 
> I prepared from Macmillan, PTE Official test etc
> 
> Please respond me
> 
> Further as per now i have total 60 points without counting the language points for 489 visa
> 
> Can somebody will tell me that based on the above 60 how to get the assessment qualification from CPA Australia as my occupation is External Audit
> 
> Members please respond
> 
> Thanks


Hey Scorpian, I prepared for a month & a half to get an overall 81 score & here you said u prepared only for 1 week? You think it's enough? 
How were the results for the other 5? consistently improving or downhill? 
Try IELTS instead once, if you are not able to crack PTE.


----------



## scorpian_111

fireblade'17 said:


> Hey Scorpian, I prepared for a month & a half to get an overall 81 score & here you said u prepared only for 1 week? You think it's enough?
> How were the results for the other 5? consistently improving or downhill?
> Try IELTS instead once, if you are not able to crack PTE.


Well i have already attempted ielts 5 times but did not get more than 6.5.

Below are my history of PTE result and you can judge

Date	L	R	W	S	Total	Type
PTE	57	58	66	70	62.75	A
PTE	64	61	65	75	66.25	A
PTE	60	58	66	57	60.25	A
PTE	60	65	64	64	63.25	A
PTE	54	56	62	65	59.25	A


----------



## abhi2222

I gave the test on 25th May found Retell lecture time is reduced to 15 sec.
Also in one or two of MCSA questions in Listening, I heard songs in the background.


----------



## sounddonor

abhi2222 said:


> I gave the test on 25th May found Retell lecture time is reduced to 15 sec.
> Also in one or two of MCSA questions in Listening, I heard songs in the background.


That means you have to retell the lecture in 15 sec?


----------



## fireblade'17

scorpian_111 said:


> Well i have already attempted ielts 5 times but did not get more than 6.5.
> 
> Below are my history of PTE result and you can judge
> 
> Date	L	R	W	S	Total	Type
> PTE	57	58	66	70	62.75	A
> PTE	64	61	65	75	66.25	A
> PTE	60	58	66	57	60.25	A
> PTE	60	65	64	64	63.25	A
> PTE	54	56	62	65	59.25	A


You marks are mostly in 50's & 60's & you are able to cross 65 for all at some point except listening, where you are not able to achieve it. How's *ur* foundation of the language? If you watch an English movie, do *u* have trouble understanding the dialogues in it? watch some TV may improve listening, for speaking look up "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbFwf7XPj8E" it will help you. 
reading can be improved by reading news paper everyday/ some articles on internet which interest you. 
For writing do *u* translate from *ur* native language to English?
some people achieve a clean sweep/high marks without any practice at all(their foundation of the language would be strong) rest have to practice for longer. These are some of the suggestions - good luck.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## abhi2222

sanjeewa said:


> That means you have to retell the lecture in 15 sec?


Preparation of Describe Image and Retell lecture...I observed is reduced to 15 sec...anyone recently given this can confirm....also in listening in 2 questions heard songs during the lecture...


----------



## fedor

hai everyone 

I have been following this thread for last one month.My pte exam is on 30 th may,but i am very much worried about my speaking section.I attended scored practice test and i managed to score only 56 in speaking section ,but unfortunately i need 65 in each module to get 10 points 
My practice test score L/S/R/W=72/56/69/72


Now i have only two more days to prepeare.What can i do to improve my speaking mark?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

fedor said:


> hai everyone
> 
> I have been following this thread for last one month.My pte exam is on 30 th may,but i am very much worried about my speaking section.I attended scored practice test and i managed to score only 56 in speaking section ,but unfortunately i need 65 in each module to get 10 points
> My practice test score L/S/R/W=72/56/69/72
> 
> 
> Now i have only two more days to prepeare.What can i do to improve my speaking mark?


as you said your exam is on 30th may only so now you can just go through the tips and tricks and whatever your learned nothing else

You can go to exam without tension and any pressure if you are ready to take exam again next month.. given your scores in prctice tests it is highly probable that you might not get required score.... so go with open mind and who knows you may get 65+ in main exam.... GOOD LUCK 

Do share your real exam experience also after your exam.


----------



## kam82

Guys...got my PTE results today
L/R/S/W ----- 90/90/90/90

Will update my EOI today for 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer☺☺☺☺☺&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## sounddonor

kam82 said:


> Guys...got my PTE results today
> L/R/S/W ----- 90/90/90/90
> 
> Will update my EOI today for 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer☺☺☺☺☺��������


wow! congratz


----------



## amit.aswani

fedor said:


> hai everyone
> 
> I have been following this thread for last one month.My pte exam is on 30 th may,but i am very much worried about my speaking section.I attended scored practice test and i managed to score only 56 in speaking section ,but unfortunately i need 65 in each module to get 10 points
> My practice test score L/S/R/W=72/56/69/72
> 
> 
> Now i have only two more days to prepeare.What can I do to improve my speaking mark?


Hey mate,

This is not to encourage you in a fake manner, but according to me, 99% you would be able to achieve your score of 65 points in the speaking module. I can say this because I scored 51 in speaking in mock test and got 66 in the real test.

What I can suggest as per my experience is that the only key for you to remember in last two days is that in speaking module content hardly matters, it's your fluency and pronunciation that gives you the maximum marks.

So, just relax, and remember that in case you don't have many contents to say in describe graph or in retell lecture, don't worry, just keep on speaking anything in your natural fluency and pronunciation, it will be enough to get your desired score.

All the best !!


----------



## fedor

amit.aswani said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> This is not to encourage you in a fake manner, but according to me, 99% you would be able to achieve your score of 65 points in the speaking module. I can say this because I scored 51 in speaking in mock test and got 66 in the real test.
> 
> What I can suggest as per my experience is that the only key for you to remember in last two days is that in speaking module content hardly matters, it's your fluency and pronunciation that gives you the maximum marks.
> 
> So, just relax, and remember that in case you don't have many contents to say in describe graph or in retell lecture, don't worry, just keep on speaking anything in your natural fluency and pronunciation, it will be enough to get your desired score.
> 
> All the best !!


thanks amit for your reply& encouraging words.will update after getting my result.


----------



## godspeed4476

Hey guys,
I would be going for my PTE exam tomorrow noon. I would be very helpful, if any one can provide inputs on the following points. I had received a dreadful 64 in my speaking mock test, would appreciate your inputs.
1. What would be the ideal positioning of the mic?
2. Can we delay our test start by few mins in order to relatively avoid noise from other applicants?
3. Has any one appeared for test in Edwise center in Mumbai? If yes, how was the environment?

For writing,
1. What form of English should we use. I am accustomed to UK style i.e. 'organisation' not 'organization'


----------



## kam82

godspeed4476 said:


> Hey guys,
> I would be going for my PTE exam tomorrow noon. I would be very helpful, if any one can provide inputs on the following points. I had received a dreadful 64 in my speaking mock test, would appreciate your inputs.
> 1. What would be the ideal positioning of the mic?
> 2. Can we delay our test start by few mins in order to relatively avoid noise from other applicants?
> 3. Has any one appeared for test in Edwise center in Mumbai? If yes, how was the environment?
> 
> 
> 
> For writing,
> 1. What form of English should we use. I am accustomed to UK style i.e. 'organisation' not 'organization'



Hey...just speak your normal tone. If you think you speak good english..then you will sail through...
Just remember...if u falter..keep speaking...dont wait for more than 3 sec..recording will stop..

Note key words...thats the key...keep noting key words while listning...and relate them while speaking..

US or UK style doea not matter... Indian style is perfectly fine

I got all 90's....and i have a normal indian accent

And yes..i gave my test on 27th at marine lines...edwise...
Small room....hopefullu you will not have someone who only wants to shout in the mike.... i had one other guy with me....dont get distracted..

Most important..STAY CALM


----------



## adinil

congrats


kam82 said:


> Guys...got my PTE results today
> L/R/S/W ----- 90/90/90/90
> 
> Will update my EOI today for 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer☺☺☺☺☺��������


----------



## hari_it_ram

amit.aswani said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> This is not to encourage you in a fake manner, but according to me, 99% you would be able to achieve your score of 65 points in the speaking module. I can say this because I scored 51 in speaking in mock test and got 66 in the real test.
> 
> What I can suggest as per my experience is that the only key for you to remember in last two days is that in speaking module content hardly matters, it's your fluency and pronunciation that gives you the maximum marks.
> 
> So, just relax, and remember that in case you don't have many contents to say in describe graph or in retell lecture, don't worry, just keep on speaking anything in your natural fluency and pronunciation, it will be enough to get your desired score.
> 
> All the best !!


This morning I took the PTE sample test A and and the scores are -

Listening 64
Reading 55
Speaking 71
Writing 57

Do you think these practice test are harder than the real one. From the above scores do I have any chance making it to 65 on all the modules ?


----------



## godspeed4476

kam82 said:


> Hey...just speak your normal tone. If you think you speak good english..then you will sail through...
> Just remember...if u falter..keep speaking...dont wait for more than 3 sec..recording will stop..
> 
> Note key words...thats the key...keep noting key words while listning...and relate them while speaking..
> 
> US or UK style doea not matter... Indian style is perfectly fine
> 
> I got all 90's....and i have a normal indian accent
> 
> And yes..i gave my test on 27th at marine lines...edwise...
> Small room....hopefullu you will not have someone who only wants to shout in the mike.... i had one other guy with me....dont get distracted..
> 
> Most important..STAY CALM


Thanks for your input mate, i was hoping that seating arrangement would be nice. As many guys are saying having a loud speaker in small room is a problem. 
When i asked about UK or US style, i meant the written english part. US style emphasizes won 'z' and UK/Aus emphasizes on 's'. 
Any input on where to place the mic?


----------



## kam82

godspeed4476 said:


> Thanks for your input mate, i was hoping that seating arrangement would be nice. As many guys are saying having a loud speaker in small room is a problem.
> When i asked about UK or US style, i meant the written english part. US style emphasizes won 'z' and UK/Aus emphasizes on 's'.
> Any input on where to place the mic?



Z or s does not matter as long as its consistant throughout.
Noise from other people in the room does affect the recording..as long as you are not disturbed.

Place the mic at about 2 inches from your mouth...do the play back and recoding and check if your voice is properly recoded...u can spend some time on this as this part of mic testing is not timed... u can take your own sweet time..

All the best


----------



## godspeed4476

kam82 said:


> Z or s does not matter as long as its consistant throughout.
> Noise from other people in the room *does affect the recording..as long as you are not disturbed.*
> 
> Place the mic at about 2 inches from your mouth...do the play back and recoding and check if your voice is properly recoded...u can spend some time on this as this part of mic testing is not timed... u can take your own sweet time..
> 
> All the best


It affects the recording?

So the mic must be kept at nose level. Thanks a lot


----------



## amit.aswani

hari_it_ram said:


> This morning I took the PTE sample test A and and the scores are -
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 55
> Speaking 71
> Writing 57
> 
> Do you think these practice test are harder than the real one. From the above scores do I have any chance making it to 65 on all the modules ?


According to my experience, as I have given both mock tests A and B, and I have also given a real test, the mock tests are much harder than the real test. Listening is moreover the same, but reading module is much easier than the mock test.

You may find the speaking and writing modules similar to mock tests while giving the exam, but the marking criteria are significantly far lenient.

As per your aforementioned score, from my perspective:

Listening - Should be able to get 65, but don't take it lightly keep practicing.
Reading - Should be able to get 65, try to spend the least time on MCQs as they are very low scoring but most time consuming, instead, spend more time on jumble words
Speaking - Surely will get 65+, just remember that fluency and pronunciation are the key.
Writing - With little more hard work on it, it will be cracked, no need to worry.

I have created an excel, having almost all essay related material such as topic ideas in short, high level of vocabulary just 18-20 words, topic vocab, adjectives, useful essay phrases etc. In case you require, message me your email id.


----------



## Indiaexpat

Hi Kam,

Can u please share me the excel.I have PTE test on next Saturday.It will help me for my preparation.

Thanks.


----------



## Meissam

amit.aswani said:


> According to my experience, as I have given both mock tests A and B, and I have also given a real test, the mock tests are much harder than the real test. Listening is moreover the same, but reading module is much easier than the mock test.
> 
> You may find the speaking and writing modules similar to mock tests while giving the exam, but the marking criteria are significantly far lenient.
> 
> As per your aforementioned score, from my perspective:
> 
> Listening - Should be able to get 65, but don't take it lightly keep practicing.
> Reading - Should be able to get 65, try to spend the least time on MCQs as they are very low scoring but most time consuming, instead, spend more time on jumble words
> Speaking - Surely will get 65+, just remember that fluency and pronunciation are the key.
> Writing - With little more hard work on it, it will be cracked, no need to worry.
> 
> I have created an excel, having almost all essay related material such as topic ideas in short, high level of vocabulary just 18-20 words, topic vocab, adjectives, useful essay phrases etc. In case you require, message me your email id.


Hi Amit
I just send you pm for the excel file, if you plz can you send me that


----------



## Shantha_asiri

kam82 said:


> Guys...got my PTE results today
> L/R/S/W ----- 90/90/90/90
> 
> Will update my EOI today for 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer☺☺☺☺☺��������


Congratulations, Excellent work, How long did you practice and any thing different you have done? will help us in reaching our goals as well.


----------



## audream0709

Hi,

My exam was scheduled on - Friday, 27th, got my results next day, on Saturday 28th, by noon, very quick 

L90/R81/S90/W77

It's just two marks in Writing part  as I need to have 79+ in all modules to secure 20 marks for the PR process, have to take this again now. 

Please help with some tips on improving the writing part - My Vocab was 66 and Writing Discourse was 78, rest all were 80+ or 90.

Thinking of doing a re-assessment, would that help, any inputs on this and the process of the same will really help.

On the Exam Center - Mumbai, Marine Lines, and I found it to be good.


----------



## Sborah

Shantha_asiri said:


> Congratulations, Excellent work, How long did you practice and any thing different you have done? will help us in reaching our goals as well.


Congratulations. Could you please tell me how did you prepare for speaking test? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

amit.aswani said:


> According to my experience, as I have given both mock tests A and B, and I have also given a real test, the mock tests are much harder than the real test. Listening is moreover the same, but reading module is much easier than the mock test.
> 
> You may find the speaking and writing modules similar to mock tests while giving the exam, but the marking criteria are significantly far lenient.
> 
> As per your aforementioned score, from my perspective:
> 
> Listening - Should be able to get 65, but don't take it lightly keep practicing.
> Reading - Should be able to get 65, try to spend the least time on MCQs as they are very low scoring but most time consuming, instead, spend more time on jumble words
> Speaking - Surely will get 65+, just remember that fluency and pronunciation are the key.
> Writing - With little more hard work on it, it will be cracked, no need to worry.
> 
> I have created an excel, having almost all essay related material such as topic ideas in short, high level of vocabulary just 18-20 words, topic vocab, adjectives, useful essay phrases etc. In case you require, message me your email id.


I have sent you the PM with my email id.

--------------

Last time when i took the real exam i completely ignored the Multiple choice - Muliple Answer and got 71 and this time when i took with more concentration it brought me to 55.

Whether it make sense to ignore the MCMA even if i have 2 o 3 ?


----------



## godspeed4476

audream0709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My exam was scheduled on - Friday, 27th, got my results next day, on Saturday 28th, by noon, very quick
> 
> L90/R81/S90/W77
> 
> It's just two marks in Writing part  as I need to have 79+ in all modules to secure 20 marks for the PR process, have to take this again now.
> 
> Please help with some tips on improving the writing part - My Vocab was 66 and Writing Discourse was 78, rest all were 80+ or 90.
> 
> Thinking of doing a re-assessment, would that help, any inputs on this and the process of the same will really help.
> 
> On the Exam Center - Mumbai, Marine Lines, and I found it to be good.


Another member scored 90 in all of the bands, for the same center and same day.


----------



## amit.aswani

hari_it_ram said:


> I have sent you the PM with my email id.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Last time when i took the real exam i completely ignored the Multiple choice - Muliple Answer and got 71 and this time when i took with more concentration it brought me to 55.
> 
> Whether it make sense to ignore the MCMA even if i have 2 o 3 ?


Even one of my other friends (who met me on this portal only) also said the same that he ignored MCQs completely and he got 73 in reading. So, I suggest select single answer selection without reading (by chance you hit the right answer) but ignore multiple answer questions completely as it has negative marking too.


----------



## hari_it_ram

amit.aswani said:


> Even one of my other friends (who met me on this portal only) also said the same that he ignored MCQs completely and he got 73 in reading. So, I suggest select single answer selection without reading (by chance you hit the right answer) but ignore multiple answer questions completely as it has negative marking too.


Really makes sense.

Did you know how the 90 marks are actually awarded ? If i look at the score guide the max score for each module is around 5 ( which includes grammar , spelling , voca , form , etc ). each module it has max of 5 - 6 question items , so it shd 6 * 5 = 30 marks, then how the scores are calculated for 90 ? I really cant figure out in google. Any idea ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Do you how to use this collocation ?

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

The component 2 will be presented as options in dropdown with component 1 being part of the sentence itself ?


----------



## godspeed4476

Gave the test today in PTE center edwise (mumbai). Managed to royally screw up the test. 1 wrong answer in one word answer, selected only 1 choice in two multiple selections, 1 wrong answer in summary. Gave one word wrong in re tell the sentence. No hopes for 79+ . Flow of speech not so fluent in speaking section as well. Hopefully it would be above 65


----------



## hari_it_ram

godspeed4476 said:


> Gave the test today in PTE center edwise (mumbai). Managed to royally screw up the test. 1 wrong answer in one word answer, selected only 1 choice in two multiple selections, 1 wrong answer in summary. Gave one word wrong in re tell the sentence. No hopes for 79+ . Flow of speech not so fluent in speaking section as well. Hopefully it would be above 65


How its opened on Sunday ? In chennai its only from Mon - Sat.


----------



## kam82

hari_it_ram said:


> How its opened on Sunday ? In chennai its only from Mon - Sat.


Mumbai meri jaan..city never sleeps😊


----------



## hari_it_ram

kam82 said:


> Mumbai meri jaan..city never sleeps😊


 which one is safe booking on Weekends or Weekdays ? I even asked the center, they dont see major difference in PTE enrolments , be it weekend or weekdays.


----------



## satsah

godspeed4476 said:


> Gave the test today in PTE center edwise (mumbai). Managed to royally screw up the test. 1 wrong answer in one word answer, selected only 1 choice in two multiple selections, 1 wrong answer in summary. Gave one word wrong in re tell the sentence. No hopes for 79+ . Flow of speech not so fluent in speaking section as well. Hopefully it would be above 65


Hey, I have seen so many people who scored 79+ even they have done mistakes, so not to worry. You will be fine. Just wondering, could you please share your reading fill in the gaps experience with us? I am literally strugling in this particular section. Thanks


----------



## godspeed4476

satsah said:


> Hey, I have seen so many people who scored 79+ even they have done mistakes, so not to worry. You will be fine. Just wondering, could you please share your reading fill in the gaps experience with us? I am literally strugling in this particular section. Thanks


'Literally' is not the right word in this context (Don't take it an a wrong way, just pointing out the wrong word, as it may help you in your test)

I did not have any strategy for anything else apart from speaking. That was the only are i struggled before the exam and in the exam. 
I was chatting with fellow member Kams82 yesterday night, and he gave some useful tips. Honestly speaking, i do not even understand the meaning of verbs, adjectives, nouns, etc. This is why i tend to loose marks in grammar. I am just decent in my English, but am not a technical person. In fill in the gaps, i just read the sentence first without even looking at the options, and most of the times the word that i guessed is present in the options.


----------



## Indiaexpat

kam82 said:


> Guys...got my PTE results today
> L/R/S/W ----- 90/90/90/90
> 
> Will update my EOI today for 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer☺☺☺☺☺��������



Hi,

Congrats. Can you please share me the excel which contains essays and remaining stuff which will help me in PTE test preparation.My PTE test is on next Saturday.Please help me.

Can i ping you if any doubts in PTE topics? <*SNIP*>

*<Please don't post personal information like email addresses - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please answer below-
> 1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs?
> 2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
> 3.what about other sections when to click next?


Someone please take up these questions


----------



## ihijazi

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Someone please take up these questions


1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs? 
No, only one paragraph. But you may have more than one sentence.
2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
You may click Next as soon as you're done. (you should to save time)
3.what about other sections when to click next?
Click next as soon as you are finished and it allows you to.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

ihijazi said:


> 1.In Summarize spoken text section can we split the answer into paragraphs?
> No, only one paragraph. But you may have more than one sentence.
> 2.In speaking section are we supposed to wait till the green line touches the end or we can click next well before?
> You may click Next as soon as you're done. (you should to save time)
> 3.what about other sections when to click next?
> Click next as soon as you are finished and it allows you to.


Thanks for clearing the doubts.I was under an impression that once I stop speaking I have to wait till the recording stops and then only next should be clicked.So I will click next instantly after I speak the last word from now.

One more doubt about image and retell lecture questions.How many sentences should I be speaking for my answer.Should I keep on speaking till the end or how you take up these questions?


----------



## Indiaexpat

sorry, I am not across this rule.How can i ping personally to any of the expat group member.


----------



## ihijazi

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Thanks for clearing the doubts.I was under an impression that once I stop speaking I have to wait till the recording stops and then only next should be clicked.So I will click next instantly after I speak the last word from now.
> 
> One more doubt about image and retell lecture questions.How many sentences should I be speaking for my answer.Should I keep on speaking till the end or how you take up these questions?


To get FULL mark, keep speaking *fluently*. Even if what you say doesn't make much sense. However, try to tell the main points, highest, lowest, pie char, bar chart, range, increasing, decreasing, years, names, etc....


----------



## rohit5

Hi all,

Could you please help me. I am planning to write PTE-A exam soon. Could anyone please provide the PTE discount code. I tried with the code "PTE2015" but its not working. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## kaju

Indiaexpat said:


> sorry, I am not across this rule.How can i ping personally to any of the expat group member.


If you want to send a private message to someone, just select their username in their post, and click on the "send private message" link. You can then talk to them that way, exchange information etc.

However, be aware that the more you share openly on this forum, the more opinions and help you are likely to get, and your questions and answers may very well help others here too.


----------



## godspeed4476

Hey guys,
I took the exam yesterday and i have a major doubt. In the speaking section for many of my replies, i selected 'next' option before the recording got completed, i did this to avoid any background noise from the other candidates in my recording. 
Now i read that there are candidates who are getting low scores and this was a problem with all of them. Can you guys share any input on this?


----------



## hari_it_ram

godspeed4476 said:


> Hey guys,
> I took the exam yesterday and i have a major doubt. In the speaking section for many of my replies, i selected 'next' option before the recording got completed, i did this to avoid any background noise from the other candidates in my recording.
> Now i read that there are candidates who are getting low scores and this was a problem with all of them. Can you guys share any input on this?


I always click next as soon as I am done with the task and my scores are not at all affect this. My last two scores in speaking is 75 and 71.


----------



## godspeed4476

hari_it_ram said:


> I always click next as soon as I am done with the task and my scores are not at all affect this. My last two scores in speaking is 75 and 71.


Thanks. Lets see how my scores turn out. i got 64 in the mock, and the mock test i gave was a disaster. My speaking was quite decent this time around so hopefully it would cross 70 (or atleast 65). My score status says, 'taken-scores reportable'. Any idea when will the actual score come in?


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi all,

Can anyone please help me out.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



rohit5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could you please help me. I am planning to write PTE-A exam soon. Could anyone please provide the PTE discount code. I tried with the code "PTE2015" but its not working. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit


----------



## godspeed4476

The score just came in, 68 in speaking and 80+ in all other section. Dont know, whether i should apply for IELTS general or re appear for this test again.


----------



## Islander820

godspeed4476 said:


> Hey guys,
> I took the exam yesterday and i have a major doubt. In the speaking section for many of my replies, i selected 'next' option before the recording got completed, i did this to avoid any background noise from the other candidates in my recording.
> Now i read that there are candidates who are getting low scores and this was a problem with all of them. Can you guys share any input on this?


No It doesn't affect your scores. I recently scored 82 and I clicked 'Next' in all the speaking tasks for the same reason. Didn't affect my scores.


----------



## hari_it_ram

godspeed4476 said:


> The score just came in, 68 in speaking and 80+ in all other section. Dont know, whether i should apply for IELTS general or re appear for this test again.


Grt score. I don't think as a nice option to take IELTS. If you want 20 points then it's PTE. I am not sure how you felt, for me speaking is one of the easiest of all.


----------



## NP101

godspeed4476 said:


> The score just came in, 68 in speaking and 80+ in all other section. Dont know, whether i should apply for IELTS general or re appear for this test again.


Hi can i ask you how was your reading section like did you attempt all question on time or missed any?


----------



## hari_it_ram

godspeed4476 said:


> The score just came in, 68 in speaking and 80+ in all other section. Dont know, whether i should apply for IELTS general or re appear for this test again.


Can you guide me writing please ?

Did you skipped any of the MCQ's in reading and listening ?


----------



## godspeed4476

hari_it_ram said:


> Grt score. I don't think as a nice option to take IELTS. If you want 20 points then it's PTE. I am not sure how you felt, for me speaking is one of the easiest of all.


I scored 8 in speaking band almost 8 years ago in Ielts. Actually, my speaking is better than other aspects of English language. I thought, i had done Ok in speaking too. I gave a disaster of a mock test and score 64 in speaking, whereas, here i did ok, and scored just 4 points more. The worst part is that i did no preparation for other sections, only prepared for speaking and scored badly in it, lol. The good thing is that it was not below 65. 
Anyways, i think i dont actually need to give another test. My scores are good enough to go for assessment. I might need the 10 additional points, if i decide to get assessed for 189 (General accountant), but have not fixed up on that yet.


----------



## Islander820

godspeed4476 said:


> The score just came in, 68 in speaking and 80+ in all other section. Dont know, whether i should apply for IELTS general or re appear for this test again.


If I were you, I'll definitely do the PTE again since you have cleared 79+ in most modules. Speaking you can definitely get there by practicing little bit more and following the tips given in this thread. Good luck!!


----------



## godspeed4476

hari_it_ram said:


> Can you guide me writing please ?
> 
> Did you skipped any of the MCQ's in reading and listening ?


I scored a borderline 80 in writing, as i had mentioned before, I am not an expert in this. I do not even know the meaning of verbs, adjectives, pronouns etc. 
I did not skip any question as whole, but i did skip selecting more than 1 option in 2 MCQ questions. This is because i was not 100% sure they are right, my decision turned out to be right in the end. 
I scored highest in listening with 84. For 1st timer, i think i did OK except of course for speaking part


----------



## NP101

godspeed4476 said:


> The score just came in, 68 in speaking and 80+ in all other section. Dont know, whether i should apply for IELTS general or re appear for this test again.


So what was your Reading score?


----------



## godspeed4476

Islander820 said:


> If I were you, I'll definitely do the PTE again since you have cleared 79+ in most modules. Speaking you can definitely get there by practicing little bit more and following the tips given in this thread. Good luck!!


I might not need the additional points, SA gives awards the nomination on 1st come, 1st serve basis. Its only if i get assessed for 189, I would decide to give this again.

I am also a bit perplexed with their marking strategy. I did not perform so bad to get only 68. Writing is not my forte, i am good with just my vocab (got 90 in mock test as well as real test), but my grammar goes for a toss since i am not a technical guy.


----------



## godspeed4476

NP101 said:


> So what was your Reading score?


81. I got 84 in grammar, I don't know how this happened :confused2: . Seriously, PTE is more about 'gaming' the system. Its not a real indicator of English skills, i think IELTS does a far better job at it.


----------



## hari_it_ram

godspeed4476 said:


> 81. I got 84 in grammar, I don't know how this happened :confused2: . Seriously, PTE is more about 'gaming' the system. Its not a real indicator of English skills, i think IELTS does a far better job at it.


Can you or some one throw some light on this -

Day before yesterday I took the mock test A and scored 57. During the test I took the screenshot of my essay and checked those in online grammar and spellchecker. It throws 12 grammar and 12 spelling mistakes in essay alone and I might made another 5 to 8 spelling mistakes in other sections of the PTE. So going with overall error of 30, do you think 57 is too good to get ? All those mistakes are very very silly which I got because of no proof read and casual approach. Do I have the chance of getting 65 if I can correct these spelling and few things in grammar ?

My enabling skill score for spelling is 19 and 46 for grammar.


----------



## NP101

godspeed4476 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was your Reading score?
> 
> 
> 
> 81. I got 84 in grammar, I don't know how this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seriously, PTE is more about 'gaming' the system. Its not a real indicator of English skills, i think IELTS does a far better job at it.
Click to expand...

Yeah it looks dodgy actually people scoring 90 each in SWL but getting 76 77 78 in reading with all 90 in enabling skills doesn't make any sense


----------



## batra786

kam82 said:


> Hey...just speak your normal tone. If you think you speak good english..then you will sail through...
> Just remember...if u falter..keep speaking...dont wait for more than 3 sec..recording will stop..
> 
> Note key words...thats the key...keep noting key words while listning...and relate them while speaking..
> 
> US or UK style doea not matter... Indian style is perfectly fine
> 
> I got all 90's....and i have a normal indian accent
> 
> And yes..i gave my test on 27th at marine lines...edwise...
> Small room....hopefullu you will not have someone who only wants to shout in the mike.... i had one other guy with me....dont get distracted..
> 
> Most important..STAY CALM


hi

When you say note keywords, do we need to say exactly same or we should use some synonym ?

Thanks


----------



## batra786

*hi*



ihijazi said:


> To get FULL mark, keep speaking *fluently*. Even if what you say doesn't make much sense. However, try to tell the main points, highest, lowest, pie char, bar chart, range, increasing, decreasing, years, names, etc....


Fluency is important no doubt!
But do we have to finish our sentence at 38-40 seconds or we can just keep on saying even if we have 5 seconds left and say even half sentence.

Thanks


----------



## RPGmax

If I use the same template for both the essays. Will it affect my written discourse and ultimately my overall writing score?


----------



## PhilNoe

pavan4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85
> 
> Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80
> 
> Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90
> 
> Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78
> 
> Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82
> 
> Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77
> 
> Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82
> 
> Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90
> 
> Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79
> 
> Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.
> 
> I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.
> 
> Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.
> 
> Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.
> 
> There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
> Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.
> 
> I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.
> 
> I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
> IELTS (4 attempts) - A$330*4= 1320
> PTE (6 attempts) - A$330*6= 1980
> *Total - A$3300*
> In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.
> 
> Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.
> 
> Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


Hey mate
Thanks for your informative post.
Congrats for achieving your desired score.

I am in a similar situation to yours. I live in Sydney on a student visa for almost 2 years now and require 79+ in all sections to apply for PR. So far I have only tried IELTS once were I got 8+ in all sections except writing were I received 7.5

Might I ask you which test centre you'd recommend for PTE? I heard that the speaking section is quite difficult here in Australia as the test centres are completely packed.


----------



## uno_aussie

PhilNoe said:


> Hey mate
> Thanks for your informative post.
> Congrats for achieving your desired score.
> 
> I am in a similar situation to yours. I live in Sydney on a student visa for almost 2 years now and require 79+ in all sections to apply for PR. So far I have only tried IELTS once were I got 8+ in all sections except writing were I received 7.5
> 
> Might I ask you which test centre you'd recommend for PTE? I heard that the speaking section is quite difficult here in Australia as the test centres are completely packed.


Speaking section is tough because there is usually a lot of background noise while you speak into your microphone. The other reason is people believe that if you give your speaking test in australia, your accent should match theirs for the software to recognise it and convert to text.


----------



## ykarthick

Hi friends,

Can anyone please share voucher code for PTE-A exam for 2016 which will work in India ?


thanks.


----------



## amar610

*Amar*

Pte2015


----------



## Micro111999

Hi ykarthick,

You can go to the below link (AECCGLOBAL India) and purchase PTE A voucher for Rs. 9810. I have personally tried it several times, it's safe and easy to use.

Sorry, I am not able to post the link as I am a new member

Good Luck


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Pavan,

Happy for you and wish you good luck for future.

I am sailing in the same boat. I am also awaiting the coveted 79+ in each have already appeared six times and always miss by few in one of the sections.


----------



## Prash2533

RPGmax said:


> If I use the same template for both the essays. Will it affect my written discourse and ultimately my overall writing score?


Using the same template does not mean using the same words. Bring some synonyms like advantages/merits/cons/positive points like this and use them in second essay. This may add points to your vocab and written discourse


----------



## Micro111999

rohit5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could you please help me. I am planning to write PTE-A exam soon. Could anyone please provide the PTE discount code. I tried with the code "PTE2015" but its not working. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit




You can go to the below link (AECCGLOBAL India) and purchase PTE A voucher for Rs. 9810. I have personally tried it several times, it's safe and easy to use.

Sorry, I am not able to post the link as I am a new member

Good Luck


----------



## ykarthick

thanks for the info micro111999..

but I'm unable to access that link(AECCGLOBAL India).
I'm getting 404 error.

I have also seen in some posts where people had mentioned to try in aussiz group. But I'm not sure how you guys do it through consultancy websites. Did you use your PTE log in credentials in those links or how does the system work for booking test with discount ?

please explain.

thanks.


----------



## Micro111999

ykarthick said:


> thanks for the info micro111999..
> 
> but I'm unable to access that link(AECCGLOBAL India).
> I'm getting 404 error.
> 
> I have also seen in some posts where people had mentioned to try in aussiz group. But I'm not sure how you guys do it through consultancy websites. Did you use your PTE log in credentials in those links or how does the system work for booking test with discount ?
> 
> please explain.
> 
> thanks.


Hi,

Please try after some time. It seems whole site is down right now. You need to use your email address and payment mode (Netbanking/Credit Card/Debit Card etc). Once you make the payment, within few minutes you will receive a voucher on your email. You can then log in to the PTE website and use the same voucher code (you will be prompted to use on the very last page).

Hope this helps. Let me know if you face any issues.


----------



## silviasembiring

*PTE Academic OVERALL SCORE 90*

deleted


----------



## silviasembiring

*Overall score 90*

deleted


----------



## Eagle471

godspeed4476 said:


> Hey guys,
> I took the exam yesterday and i have a major doubt. In the speaking section for many of my replies, i selected 'next' option before the recording got completed, i did this to avoid any background noise from the other candidates in my recording.
> Now i read that there are candidates who are getting low scores and this was a problem with all of them. Can you guys share any input on this?


No it does not effect at all, i did the same in my all attempts


----------



## Indiaexpat

Hi Amit,

Can you please share me the excel which you have prepared for essays and other stuff.

I have PTE test on this saturday. Please hep me.

Please send me your mail id.I am not able to send you the private message.

Thanks


----------



## Indiaexpat

amit.aswani said:


> According to my experience, as I have given both mock tests A and B, and I have also given a real test, the mock tests are much harder than the real test. Listening is moreover the same, but reading module is much easier than the mock test.
> 
> You may find the speaking and writing modules similar to mock tests while giving the exam, but the marking criteria are significantly far lenient.
> 
> As per your aforementioned score, from my perspective:
> 
> Listening - Should be able to get 65, but don't take it lightly keep practicing.
> Reading - Should be able to get 65, try to spend the least time on MCQs as they are very low scoring but most time consuming, instead, spend more time on jumble words
> Speaking - Surely will get 65+, just remember that fluency and pronunciation are the key.
> Writing - With little more hard work on it, it will be cracked, no need to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I have created an excel, having almost all essay related material such as topic ideas in short, high level of vocabulary just 18-20 words, topic vocab, adjectives, useful essay phrases etc. In case you require, message me your email id.


Hi Amit,

Can you please share me the excel which you have prepared for essays and other stuff.

I have PTE test on this saturday. Please hep me.

Please send me your mail id.I am not able to send you the private message.

Thanks


----------



## rhassan

I am reading this thread closely. Have someone shared the list of PTE-A essays in recent exams? If someone can re-share it, it'll be a great help as i am preparing for test as well.


----------



## amit.aswani

Indiaexpat said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Can you please share me the excel which you have prepared for essays and other stuff.
> 
> I have PTE test on this saturday. Please hep me.
> 
> Please send me your mail id.I am not able to send you the private message.
> 
> Thanks


Shared on your given email id.

All the best !


----------



## Indiaexpat

amit.aswani said:


> Shared on your given email id.
> 
> All the best !


Thanks a lot.


----------



## amit.aswani

*Listening*

Hello all

I got my score today, 3 modules were above 65 but listening was 61. Highly disappointed as people are able to score more easily in listening than other three modules.

Can anyone help me by giving some useful tips for listening test ? I am planning to book my next date within 10 days.

Just a little experience of my speaking test - 
I got a map to describe, which was totally unclear to me, but I kept on speaking fluently whatever I was seeing on the map. Few repeat sentences were also not 100% correct from my side. One or two short answer questions were incorrect. In the re-tell lecture, we all know that we just get a gist of it and speak spontaneously, so we can't be sure about it that how much were we correct. But I score 76, though not a very high score, but I thought to share it for those who need 65+. 

So bottom line is, improve your fluency and pronunciation, it will be enough. And for this, I think following three things require consideration.

1. Chunking (A sentence cannot be read from the first word to last word at a stretch, make appropriate pauses by grouping words)
2. Stress on words (important words should be emphasised such as nouns, verbs, adjectives and those words that are conveying important messages).
3. Stress syllable i.e. stress on particular syllables in a word, for ex. Words ending with tion, sion, - needs stress on second last syllable.


Anyone Listening tips, please ??

Thanks in advance. And Good luck.


----------



## Anushka_w

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all
> 
> I got my score today, 3 modules were above 65 but listening was 61. Highly disappointed as people are able to score more easily in listening than other three modules.
> 
> Can anyone help me by giving some useful tips for listening test ? I am planning to book my next date within 10 days.
> 
> Just a little experience of my speaking test -
> I got a map to describe, which was totally unclear to me, but I kept on speaking fluently whatever I was seeing on the map. Few repeat sentences were also not 100% correct from my side. One or two short answer questions were incorrect. In the re-tell lecture, we all know that we just get a gist of it and speak spontaneously, so we can't be sure about it that how much were we correct. But I score 76, though not a very high score, but I thought to share it for those who need 65+.
> 
> So bottom line is, improve your fluency and pronunciation, it will be enough. And for this, I think following three things require consideration.
> 
> 1. Chunking (A sentence cannot be read from the first word to last word at a stretch, make appropriate pauses by grouping words)
> 2. Stress on words (important words should be emphasised such as nouns, verbs, adjectives and those words that are conveying important messages).
> 3. Stress syllable i.e. stress on particular syllables in a word, for ex. Words ending with tion, sion, - needs stress on second last syllable.
> 
> 
> Anyone Listening tips, please ??
> 
> Thanks in advance. And Good luck.



Hi,

Do you find any items types more difficult than others in listening section ? If so I would be able to share my own strategies with you. Those are working for me in PTE practice tests and definitely worked for me in IELTS.
General tips would be listening to news (BBC) and watch more English movies and go through PTE-A official guide , score guide to get to know answering patterns.


----------



## pankajmz

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you find any items types more difficult than others in listening section ? If so I would be able to share my own strategies with you. Those are working for me in PTE practice tests and definitely worked for me in IELTS.
> General tips would be listening to news (BBC) and watch more English movies and go through PTE-A official guide , score guide to get to know answering patterns.


During my test I was awestruck in Reading section. MCMQ are the most difficult for me and my reading section started with it and bombarded with them. In IELTS I was scoring perfect 9 in reading section :-( .

Speaking was messed up with surprises in terms of Describe Graph. I was expecting to see timer for 40 secs description but it was not. Now I am unable to gather courage to appear again for PTE. Seems in speaking placement of Mike plays a greater role.


----------



## amit.aswani

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you find any items types more difficult than others in listening section ? If so I would be able to share my own strategies with you. Those are working for me in PTE practice tests and definitely worked for me in IELTS.
> General tips would be listening to news (BBC) and watch more English movies and go through PTE-A official guide , score guide to get to know answering patterns.


MCQs, both single selection, and multi-selection.

Any tips for them ?


----------



## amit.aswani

pankajmz said:


> During my test I was awestruck in Reading section. MCMQ are the most difficult for me and my reading section started with it and bombarded with them. In IELTS I was scoring perfect 9 in reading section :-( .
> 
> Speaking was messed up with surprises in terms of Describe Graph. I was expecting to see timer for 40 secs description but it was not. Now I am unable to gather courage to appear again for PTE. Seems in speaking placement of Mike plays a greater role.



If you need minimum 65, then you may easily omit MCQs as they are the most time consuming and least scoring. I didn't even touch multiple-selection questions in reading and could score 68. Work more on jumble words, they are high scoring.


----------



## Anushka_w

amit.aswani said:


> MCQs, both single selection, and multi-selection.
> 
> Any tips for them ?


When I'm doing those question types (Mainly for MCQ single selections and highlight correct summary ), I always try to listen to the recording more than taking notes. Why? sometimes I miss important points while taking notes. So I find it easier to concentrate and it helps me to understand the whole story. Specially, I'm trying to visualize the whole story in my mind. It worked for me. But what matters is the best way that suits your style. Practicing your own style makes you perfect. Again, be cautious because this may not suit you.


----------



## amit.aswani

*Write from dictation*

hi guys,

does write from dictation section in listening module contain 1 mark for each correct word with correct spelling ?


----------



## mpat01

*Discount code for India*

Does anyone have a new discount code for India? PTE2015 no longer works in India. While applying the code it gives a warning that this code is no longer valid in India.


----------



## Skvach

amit.aswani said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does write from dictation section in listening module contain 1 mark for each correct word with correct spelling ?


Yes , it does.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Skvach said:


> Yes , it does.


Really. Not sure.

If i get 5 questions in this section and if all 5 Q`s has 7 words each, whether we are entitled to get 35 marks provided all the things are correct ???

Just a clarification.


----------



## amit.aswani

Skvach said:


> Yes , it does.


Okay thanks, but following this I have another question.

So for example, in my recent test I got 4 questions of 'write from dictation' and every question has around 7 words. So, in total this section itself consists of around 28-30 marks in listening test ?


----------



## Islander820

I got this mail from Pearson.

"Confirmation of Score Report Order
As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications"


I didn't do anything with my Pearson account since I received my results. Is this email because my EOI was updated with the new test results.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Islander820 said:


> I got this mail from Pearson.
> 
> Confirmation of Score Report Order
> As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything with my Pearson account since I received my results. Is this email because my EOI was updated with the new test results.



This is because you have checked the option to send this score card to DIBP mostly without your intention. Click the more information on the test line item inside Pearson account. You will understand


----------



## kam82

Islander820 said:


> I got this mail from Pearson.
> 
> Confirmation of Score Report Order
> As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything with my Pearson account since I received my results. Is this email because my EOI was updated with the new test results.



Hey..
I took got the same mail..
Not sure if EOI updation triggered this....but if you check your PTE account...you would have marked YES for sending scores to DIBP.

Anyway..it hardly matters...i am sure they will not see this report untill you file your Visa..

Experts...please confirm


----------



## Islander820

Thanks guys.
Yes I found it and checkbox against DIBP was checked. I think the system might have automatically checked it since I remember choosing Australian migration as the reason for doing PTE, when I was creating the account.


----------



## Skvach

amit.aswani said:


> Okay thanks, but following this I have another question.
> 
> So for example, in my recent test I got 4 questions of 'write from dictation' and every question has around 7 words. So, in total this section itself consists of around 28-30 marks in listening test ?


Not sure, maybe both listening and writing, check the scoring guide.

And yes, this is a very important part or the test.


----------



## Skvach

hari_it_ram said:


> Really. Not sure.
> 
> If i get 5 questions in this section and if all 5 Q`s has 7 words each, whether we are entitled to get 35 marks provided all the things are correct ???
> 
> Just a clarification.


I don't think you'll receive 5 Qs, however you can get around 30 points for this task. 
in the repeat sentence part of listening you can also get 30 points , coz each correct word gives 1 point.


----------



## Meissam

I finally did my test today. Speaking was terrible  many pictures and graphs for which you won't have enough time. I surprisingly got to essays to write. I think I am probably among few, if not say none, of the guys who got 2 essays because of my luck (Writing essay is one of my weak points).
reading was completely shuffled!!!!! I do'not if happened to anyone before but my understanding was that, standard sequence that is mentioned in guideline will be followed in the exam but I got fill in the blank first and MCSA(easiest question) at last for which I did not have time and lost it. 

I am downcast and do not hope much to fulfill necessary scores.....


----------



## amit.aswani

Okay, thanks Skvach !

Guys, I found this link quite helpful to learn Summary writing. Take a look.

Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Reading Worksheets


----------



## Tunai

Dear Seniors, I need serious help as regards PTE, I have given 3 attempts but still do not meet 65 in speaking:
Attempt 1 L/R/S/W was 75/69/53/83, attempt 2 was 77/67/57/79 and attempt 3 was 72/72/62/87.

Please advice what else can I do?, I have read through this forum and used Macmillan and Kenny N. Also during my last attempt I did not finish speaking in 40seconds for two questions ( one retell lecture and one describe image), can this possibly affect my score.

I intend to write again next week, hence I need advise.

Thanks


----------



## jakurati

Hi All,

Is there any promo code for PTE? I believe pte2015 isnt working anymore. Please advice.


----------



## jakurati

Meissam said:


> I finally did my test today. Speaking was terrible  many pictures and graphs for which you won't have enough time. I surprisingly got to essays to write. I think I am probably among few, if not say none, of the guys who got 2 essays because of my luck (Writing essay is one of my weak points).
> reading was completely shuffled!!!!! I do'not if happened to anyone before but my understanding was that, standard sequence that is mentioned in guideline will be followed in the exam but I got fill in the blank first and MCSA(easiest question) at last for which I did not have time and lost it.
> 
> I am downcast and do not hope much to fulfill necessary scores.....


Is this ur first attempt for PTE?


----------



## Tarun1410

ok Guys.. got my grant today... I have been getting a lot of PM's to help with PTE. for the benefit of everyone, please refer to this link (in the same forum) where i have provided my feedback on the exam.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-204.html#post7303882

It is just the way you concentrate and understand the format of the exam.

rest all will follow.

All the best everyone.


----------



## samb19802000

Tunai said:


> Dear Seniors, I need serious help as regards PTE, I have given 3 attempts but still do not meet 65 in speaking:
> Attempt 1 L/R/S/W was 75/69/53/83, attempt 2 was 77/67/57/79 and attempt 3 was 72/72/62/87.


Tunai,

Compared to IELTS, PTE speaking bit easy. As I know, fluency is the key for marking. Don't make any pauses and dont try to repeat same sentence to correcting. 

Since this is a test to measure your English ability try to speak what ever you think about the image or graphs. No need to describe more technical stuffs when you are describing but continue your speaking. 

Think this will help you.

All the best.
Sam


----------



## Meissam

Tarun1410 said:


> ok Guys.. got my grant today... I have been getting a lot of PM's to help with PTE. for the benefit of everyone, please refer to this link (in the same forum) where i have provided my feedback on the exam.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-204.html#post7303882
> 
> It is just the way you concentrate and understand the format of the exam.
> 
> rest all will follow.
> 
> All the best everyone.


How did you come to know about Emp verification? Was it only for current employer?


----------



## Meissam

jakurati said:


> Is this ur first attempt for PTE?


Yap


----------



## Meissam

*I'm done*

Guys
I finally made it. Thanks to all of the members who posted their experiences, hints and tips. It is worth for those who plan to appear in the test to go through the thread and grasp what helps them.


----------



## Linwan

Hi all... pls help me.
I took both IELTS and PTE(A) once.
On both exams I did not get my desired result.

Exam S L R W
IELTS 7 8.5 8 6
PTE 45 82 75 85
PTE Mock A 54 70 68 72
PTE Mock B 47 68 75 71

Now I'm confused which exam should I repeat.
I need band 7 for IELTS or 65 for PTE.
Maybe PTE program didn't like my voice.


----------



## Tunai

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time and finally gave PTE-Academic on 29th May 2015 at New Delhi.
> 
> I got my results today and I scored overall 90.
> 
> Breakup L :84, R: 90, S:90,W:90.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1. Listening : I was overconfident in this section and hence my marks suffered. I scored 9 in IELTS and was over - confident in this section. I would suggest to take this section very seriously as it comes towards the end and you are almost exhausted attempting. From my perspective, Highlight incorrect words and Fill in the Blanks are the easiest.One mistake that i did was to write directly on the computer screen.in the whole process I missed a couple of words. I would suggest writing them down on the notepad and then transferring the contents to screen.
> 
> I struggled a bit on the Multiple choice multiple answer section for speaking as for atleast one of the questions i found all the answers correct. for this section I would suggest writing down the important words that match the answers.
> 
> for the exam i gave, I found this section to be toughest.
> 
> 2. Reading : This section was the easiest for me. Pay special attention to time as I was running out of time with almost 5 questions remaining. My advice for this section is to trust your intuition. for most of the questions, if you get an answer for the first time, it is probably correct. If you get into thinking mode, you will alternate between choices.
> 
> 3. Writing : I got one essay "Significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate children's performance". Trust me, before the exam, I was worried as writing is my weakest point. I have not written essays in ages and was really worried. Now the easy part, Essays are certainly repeated. I prepared a list of all the essays and wrote them separately. I am attaching my model essays and would like to thank everyone who contributed for the essays specially the links that were provided . I followed them right to the point and the result is for everyone to see. Advice here would be not to memorize the essay but the main points.Other advice would be to use connectors like in addition to , however , to conclude etc.
> 
> 4. Speaking : Only advice, be natural and confident. I missed out a couple of words in repeat sentence and one retell lecture was absolutely out of what was the lecture about. I just spoke without hesitation and breaks. (Content was non existent). For describe images, for first 10 seconds reword the sentences provided with the images like "The Bar graph provided shows the pattern of increase/decrease in population of xyz city during the decade of 1970-1980" then tell about the highest value and the lowest value" you can also provide a conclusion if time permits. I found this to be the easiest of all. Another suggestion would be to stop by 35-36 seconds. For repeat sentences, the strategy I adopted was to concentrate on the last few words. This automatically gives you initial connecting sentences.
> 
> I would be more than happy to help anyone if any further help is required from my side.
> 
> Please go through the essays and I am sure everybody will come out successful
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun
> 
> 
> P.S This was my First Attempt with PTE-A. I Gave IELTS earlier with Scores L 9, R 9, S 8, W 6.5 I am applying for IcT Systems Analyst and will be lodging my EOI with 70 Points.


Hello Tarun,

As per your tips on speaking, do you mean if i do not understand the content of retell lecture, i should just continue to speak without bothering about aligning with content of the lecture.


----------



## Ratz

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all
> 
> I got my score today, 3 modules were above 65 but listening was 61. Highly disappointed as people are able to score more easily in listening than other three modules.
> 
> Can anyone help me by giving some useful tips for listening test ? I am planning to book my next date within 10 days.
> 
> Just a little experience of my speaking test -
> I got a map to describe, which was totally unclear to me, but I kept on speaking fluently whatever I was seeing on the map. Few repeat sentences were also not 100% correct from my side. One or two short answer questions were incorrect. In the re-tell lecture, we all know that we just get a gist of it and speak spontaneously, so we can't be sure about it that how much were we correct. But I score 76, though not a very high score, but I thought to share it for those who need 65+.
> 
> So bottom line is, improve your fluency and pronunciation, it will be enough. And for this, I think following three things require consideration.
> 
> 1. Chunking (A sentence cannot be read from the first word to last word at a stretch, make appropriate pauses by grouping words)
> 2. Stress on words (important words should be emphasised such as nouns, verbs, adjectives and those words that are conveying important messages).
> 3. Stress syllable i.e. stress on particular syllables in a word, for ex. Words ending with tion, sion, - needs stress on second last syllable.
> 
> 
> Anyone Listening tips, please ??
> 
> Thanks in advance. And Good luck.


I have given PTE four times and what i found that if you are near to your desired score then we use to do the mistake of taking the exam within 7 or 10 days, though gap should be minimum 0f 15-20 days and max 30 days... It will giveyou the time to strengthen the weak part as well as not to loose the current score in the gap time by practising all sections... Addition to this, what blunder i had done was after the first PTE i gone for 2nd 3rd without taking mock. But the strategy should be after going for first(if didnt get the score) then go for Mocks again and again till you are within the radius of 2-4 points..... If this would have been followed then i would have saved atleast 20k...
This is my personal opinion....

All the best bro


----------



## Tunai

Meissam said:


> Guys
> I finally made it. Thanks to all of the members who posted their experiences, hints and tips. It is worth for those who plan to appear in the test to go through the thread and grasp what helps them.


Congrats to you, please can you share your speaking tips


----------



## Tunai

Ratz said:


> I have given PTE four times and what i found that if you are near to your desired score then we use to do the mistake of taking the exam within 7 or 10 days, though gap should be minimum 0f 15-20 days and max 30 days... It will giveyou the time to strengthen the weak part as well as not to loose the current score in the gap time by practising all sections... Addition to this, what blunder i had done was after the first PTE i gone for 2nd 3rd without taking mock. But the strategy should be after going for first(if didnt get the score) then go for Mocks again and again till you are within the radius of 2-4 points..... If this would have been followed then i would have saved atleast 20k...
> This is my personal opinion....
> 
> All the best bro


/.

Hi Ratz,

Can you share your speaking tips, how did you improve from 50s to 71.


----------



## Ratz

Tunai said:


> Hello Tarun,
> 
> As per your tips on speaking, do you mean if i do not understand the content of retell lecture, i should just continue to speak without bothering about aligning with content of the lecture.



I agree with Tarun, Addition to this what i have read and felt that the software is going to judge you on the basis of some algos so even if you dont understand the content just note down the imp words and speak them in the similar manner. Remember, Intro--- topic+imp points and if possible then conclusion also will get you the points... Even in repeat sentence if you didnt get the word then also try to repeat in that similar tone (pitch) and volume.....
All the best


----------



## Ratz

Tunai said:


> /.
> 
> Hi Ratz,
> 
> Can you share your speaking tips, how did you improve from 50s to 71.


Hi Tunai,

I have been kind of inactive due to offc works but will try to put up speaking tips and material for speaking section atleast, though didnt got the perfect 90 but atleast 65+ is what everybody is looking for...


----------



## Ratz

*Gold kit*

Hi All,

If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT in$59.99and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A. 
So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
This test is valid till 13-15th june 2016.
Please PM me.

All the best


----------



## cindyjane

*Need some advice for speaking.*

Hi guys. Ive been following this thread for a while now. 
I just had my pte test last june 2. And got 66 overall score
L: 69 R: 67 S: 45 W: 77

im really surprised that i only got 39 for my pronunciation. I got 65 for my fluency though.
I need some advice guys. Im from philippines and we use american english, so im thinking if it affect my score.

I need 65 in all criteria.


----------



## cindyjane

Linwan said:


> Hi all... pls help me.
> I took both IELTS and PTE(A) once.
> On both exams I did not get my desired result.
> 
> Exam S L R W
> IELTS 7 8.5 8 6
> PTE 45 82 75 85
> PTE Mock A 54 70 68 72
> PTE Mock B 47 68 75 71
> 
> Now I'm confused which exam should I repeat.
> I need band 7 for IELTS or 65 for PTE.
> Maybe PTE program didn't like my voice.



I have same problem as yours. Im very confident with my pronunciation but i only got 39


----------



## abbasahmad

Hi, Ratz how are you? just read your message for mock B how i can get this? what will be the charges?



Ratz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anybody is interested in the mock test then let me know. I purchased the GOLD TEST KIT in$59.99and still one test is unused with this Practice 70 timed sample questions, as well as official hints are there. I used only TEST A.
> So TEST B can still be used if somebody want to give mock before final attempt.
> This test is valid till 13-15th june 2016.
> Please PM me.
> 
> All the best


----------



## danielm

Hi guys ,Anyone know Pte accept for nursing profession ?


----------



## cindyjane

danielm said:


> Hi guys ,Anyone know Pte accept for nursing profession ?



Yes they do accept pte. Im doing pte for my nursing profession as well. You need to get 65 in all communicatuve skills


----------



## danielm

Hi cindy,

We have already got pr Aus . I am enquiring about my Wife, she is a nurse and 3 years experience . If she want to take any registration with nursing Australia , do they accept Pte?


----------



## thejesp

For nursing registration , they accept PTE academic with min 65 band. However, there is a bridging course she will have to do in Australia to get registration.


----------



## aishrav

cindyjane said:


> Linwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all... pls help me.
> I took both IELTS and PTE(A) once.
> On both exams I did not get my desired result.
> 
> Exam S L R W
> IELTS 7 8.5 8 6
> PTE 45 82 75 85
> PTE Mock A 54 70 68 72
> PTE Mock B 47 68 75 71
> 
> Now I'm confused which exam should I repeat.
> I need band 7 for IELTS or 65 for PTE.
> Maybe PTE program didn't like my voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have same problem as yours. Im very confident with my pronunciation but i only got 39
Click to expand...

Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


----------



## G.K

I am planing to appear in the exam by end of this month and would like to go for mock test just 4-5 days before that (If I choose to buy this).

A suggestion from you required: Do you feel that this Mock test helps to improve score? or its more beneficial to get familiar with the test? I really dont want to spend money on this if its just to get the feel of a real exam, so that you can do better in real exam.

Please suggest.

Thanks
GK


----------



## G.K

cindyjane said:


> Hi guys. Ive been following this thread for a while now.
> I just had my pte test last june 2. And got 66 overall score
> L: 69 R: 67 S: 45 W: 77
> 
> im really surprised that i only got 39 for my pronunciation. I got 65 for my fluency though.
> I need some advice guys. Im from philippines and we use american english, so im thinking if it affect my score.
> 
> I need 65 in all criteria.


Hi Cindy,

Accent doesn't affect the scores at all. They accept both American/British or neutral accent.

Regards
GK


----------



## G.K

aishrav said:


> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


Hi Aishrav,

Can you please share the material. It will be helpful for everyone.

Thanks 
GK


----------



## danielm

thejesp said:


> For nursing registration , they accept PTE academic with min 65 band. However, there is a bridging course she will have to do in Australia to get registration.


Thanks mate .So you mean for bridging course where the institution conducted has recognised Pte as per nursing Australia , am I correct ?


----------



## Ratz

G.K said:


> I am planing to appear in the exam by end of this month and would like to go for mock test just 4-5 days before that (If I choose to buy this).
> 
> A suggestion from you required: Do you feel that this Mock test helps to improve score? or its more beneficial to get familiar with the test? I really dont want to spend money on this if its just to get the feel of a real exam, so that you can do better in real exam.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


Hi,

Mock always helps you. it highlights the area where you are lacking and lead to better score in final exam. But the mock should be taken atleast 15 days b4, so that you can improve the weak areas. Taking it 4-5 days b4 exam will only stress you not serve the purpose.

All the best


----------



## cindyjane

aishrav said:


> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


Hi aishrav. Can you please share the material??


----------



## Indiaexpat

Hi Guys,

i have done with PTE test today.I did not do well in repeat sentence.Will it impact my overall speaking score?


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Not able to view my pte result , throwing some error 
Do anyone know if its coz of weekend or what


----------



## cindyjane

danielm said:


> Thanks mate .So you mean for bridging course where the institution conducted has recognised Pte as per nursing Australia , am I correct ?


you will send it to ahpra,not to the institution.
and yes pte is accepted in ahpra now


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

? Anyone


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> Not able to view my pte result , throwing some error
> Do anyone know if its coz of weekend or what


? Anyidea about this


----------



## Linwan

I received my result yesterday and can open it without problem.


----------



## Pinky1939

aishrav said:


> cindyjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all... pls help me.
> I took both IELTS and PTE(A) once.
> On both exams I did not get my desired result.
> 
> Exam S L R W
> IELTS 7 8.5 8 6
> PTE 45 82 75 85
> PTE Mock A 54 70 68 72
> PTE Mock B 47 68 75 71
> 
> Now I'm confused which exam should I repeat.
> I need band 7 for IELTS or 65 for PTE.
> Maybe PTE program didn't like my voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have same problem as yours. Im very confident with my pronunciation but i only got 39
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.
Click to expand...

Hi Ashrav, 

I tried to PM you but couldn't and and there was some error. Would appreciate, if you can share your materials.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Does anyone know what it's mean by "Delievery Successful - On Hold" and underneath it says "Your exam results are not available at this time".


----------



## Linwan

aishrav said:


> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


Hi please email me: <*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*
I tried to PM you but failed.

Tq


----------



## batra786

aishrav said:


> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


Hi

Pl send tips and material you have for PTE.

My email
batra68 att gmail com

Thanks


----------



## Shantha_asiri

Guys, Could you please post your essays, people who did their exams recently, not the details just a hint will be sufficient.


----------



## Linwan

My essay topic was about new invention in the world and how we benefit from it.


----------



## aishrav

One tip to practice on Summay part/ retell lecture. This has been useful to me, hope it will help you guys as well.
To prepare yourself for summary Q write following on the eraseable board before it starts:
Topic
Time
Tone
Points
Example (if any)
Exception (if any)

Now when you are hearing the lecture write against each heading. In first 2/3 lines you would get the topic of lecture. Write 2 to 3 crisp points which have maximum keywords. Alternatively you may write the keywords. If they speak about any time write it against the time, in case you are not able to catch the exact date and time. Try to write the era or year eg. 90s or Ancient times. This will help you to build your sentence. 
For retell lecture you have 30 to 40 secs only, so 4 to 5 lines are enough. 1st would be the topic. 2 to 3 on the points you have written and the last about the conclusion.
Practice a lot, listen to eng news, bbc and cnn. You would get enough accent and lecture to summarise.
To write summary you need to do it in 50 words max. That means 4 to 5 lines. Again the same funda applies. You are done with it with flying colors.

Hope this will help you!!! Please let me know if this helped you.

My email ID is [email protected]


----------



## engineer20

I cant access the score on PTE website. Anyone with same issues?


----------



## VBA

engineer20 said:


> I cant access the score on PTE website. Anyone with same issues?


Its same with me... but luckily I was able to open it once.... the moment I received the result mail. But from next morning till now, therez an error.


----------



## hari_it_ram

hari_it_ram said:


> Does anyone know what it's mean by "Delievery Successful - On Hold" and underneath it says "Your exam results are not available at this time".


Anyone please clarify this ? How long it will take to get results if you have this kind of status.


----------



## amit.aswani

hari_it_ram said:


> Anyone please clarify this ? How long it will take to get results if you have this kind of status.


Call this number they will help you out with this issues.

Pearson cc no: 0008004402020


----------



## hari_it_ram

Reached them already no response and I believe few members from the forum had been to these issues. Not sure how long it took for them. Worst part is, now the portal is not even allowing me to schedule a new exam.


----------



## ajay23888

amit.aswani said:


> Call this number they will help you out with this issues.
> 
> Pearson cc no: 0008004402020


Hi I am facing the same issue. Delivery successful on hold. Customer care is off today. Live chat is not available. Could you please suggest why this happens ? May I expect result today ? Should I call the exam center people if they are missing anything from there end ?


----------



## ajay23888

hari_it_ram said:


> Reached them already no response and I believe few members from the forum had been to these issues. Not sure how long it took for them. Worst part is, now the portal is not even allowing me to schedule a new exam.


Why scheduling new one without getting result ? When you have given your exam ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

ajay23888 said:


> Why scheduling new one without getting result ? When you have given your exam ?


I just to want book a slot and keep it ready for me, just in case if my results are not up to my expectation. I gave the exam yesderday [June 4th] in Chennai.


----------



## hari_it_ram

After some google , I came to know that Pearson will hold your scores if;

* Your scores increased drastically from the previous test and they will rule out the role of any mischievous by holding it.
* You have turned away from your system too often to look others [ W/ or W/O your intention]
* Had any system restart 
* or other environment issues.

Not sure might be completely wrong.


----------



## Ahmedabad2Australia

Hi Guys,

Please share with me PTE exam materials.

Thanks.


----------



## amit.aswani

hari_it_ram said:


> Reached them already no response and I believe few members from the forum had been to these issues. Not sure how long it took for them. Worst part is, now the portal is not even allowing me to schedule a new exam.


How is it possible ? I have just booked pte exam around an hour ago. And bro why do u need to book another exam, wait for the result.


----------



## hari_it_ram

amit.aswani said:


> How is it possible ? I have just booked pte exam around an hour ago. And bro why do u need to book another exam, wait for the result.


Since my existing test result is pending , portal is not allowing me to book a new one. This is really bad from Pearson.


----------



## jonnadaupendra

Not able to access my result getting status as a problem has been occurred.


----------



## ajay23888

hari_it_ram said:


> Since my existing test result is pending , portal is not allowing me to book a new one. This is really bad from Pearson.


I had 2 restart in exam . in reading n listening. Due to that.. I lost 1 min in listening... I felt that 1 min is ok. Hence have not reported any issue by keeping in mind that result will be delayed. Now... I am thinking I should report that ..


----------



## hari_it_ram

ajay23888 said:


> I had 2 restart in exam . in reading n listening. Due to that.. I lost 1 min in listening... I felt that 1 min is ok. Hence have not reported any issue by keeping in mind that result will be delayed. Now... I am thinking I should report that ..


You had your PTE exam yesderday ? [i.e June 4rd ?]

Do you know anyone else from your batch who gave the exam ? Did you tried to check with them ? If they too have the same issues then I guess something wrong with PTE system itself not specific to individuals.


----------



## 73sam

Hi, a friend a mine had same issue with the result like 7 months ago. 
It was available to him after 4 days, received a notification again when results are available.


----------



## jalpesh

Hello experts,

Can we start topic with sentence like The Speaker delineates the information about......
in writing summary of listening section ?


----------



## Indiaexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> You had your PTE exam yesderday ? [i.e June 4rd ?]
> 
> Do you know anyone else from your batch who gave the exam ? Did you tried to check with them ? If they too have the same issues then I guess something wrong with PTE system itself not specific to individuals.


Hi,

I am also facing same issue.I attended exam on june 4th.


----------



## ragz567

i took my exam on Jun 4th. I too have the same issue of not being able to view my scores. It gives out an error. Hopefully , it gets resolved by tomorrow


----------



## hari_it_ram

Indiaexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also facing same issue.I attended exam on june 4th.


Then it might be a global issue.

If anyone who had their exam on June 4th and got the results please share here.


----------



## rickybd2

NEED Expert opinion - 

i have appeared 4 times in PTE and failed all of them due to speaking.

1st attempt - 62 with fluency of 69 and pronunciation of 50
2nd attempt - 56 with fluency of 58 and pronunciation of 40
3rd attempt - 56 with fluency of 55 and pronunciation of 47
4th atempt - 61 with fluency of 73 and pronunciation of 49


seems like i have problem in pronunciation. 
last exam i have taken care of fluency while answering the speaking module, but still i lacked 4 marks in speaking. Keeping the marks in fluency constant at about 73 how much do i have to score in pronunciation in order to make the final score above 65.

I have got this tips of improving pronunciation by speaking the mouth wide open which causes significant movement of jaws. i have no problem applying this technique in read out loud section as i dont have to use my memory power but in regard to other question pattern like describe image or re tell lecture or repeat sentence , i am kinda reluctant to use that pronunciation technique as it might cause my natural fluency to go down also i may end up mumbling .

does pronunciation score improve significantly if read out loud is answered using the above mentioned pronunciation technique?

Please shed some lights


----------



## sounddonor

rickybd2 said:


> NEED Expert opinion -
> 
> i have appeared 4 times in PTE and failed all of them due to speaking.
> 
> 1st attempt - 62 with fluency of 69 and pronunciation of 50
> 2nd attempt - 56 with fluency of 58 and pronunciation of 40
> 3rd attempt - 56 with fluency of 55 and pronunciation of 47
> 4th atempt - 61 with fluency of 73 and pronunciation of 49
> 
> 
> seems like i have problem in pronunciation.
> last exam i have taken care of fluency while answering the speaking module, but still i lacked 4 marks in speaking. Keeping the marks in fluency constant at about 73 how much do i have to score in pronunciation in order to make the final score above 65.
> 
> I have got this tips of improving pronunciation by speaking the mouth wide open which causes significant movement of jaws. i have no problem applying this technique in read out loud section as i dont have to use my memory power but in regard to other question pattern like describe image or re tell lecture or repeat sentence , i am kinda reluctant to use that pronunciation technique as it might cause my natural fluency to go down also i may end up mumbling .
> 
> does pronunciation score improve significantly if read out loud is answered using the above mentioned pronunciation technique?
> 
> Please shed some lights


Try with google docs voice typing feature and see what is wrong with your speaking.


----------



## karolamoonstar

*PTE scores*

Hello everyone! I'll be taking my PTE in 10 days and I'm really nervous since my oral fluency and pronunciation are 55 and 37 respectively on the mock test. 

Does anyone of you experienced to have a low fluency and pronunciation on the pretest but actually got high score in the actual exam?

My husband is american and he always tell me that my English is good and yet my scores in speaking section is not enough.

Please give me some piece of advice. Thank you!


----------



## cindyjane

karolamoonstar said:


> Hello everyone! I'll be taking my PTE in 10 days and I'm really nervous since my oral fluency and pronunciation are 55 and 37 respectively on the mock test.
> 
> Does anyone of you experienced to have a low fluency and pronunciation on the pretest but actually got high score in the actual exam?
> 
> My husband is american and he always tell me that my English is good and yet my scores in speaking section is not enough.
> 
> Please give me some piece of advice. Thank you!


I have the same problem as yours, but the thing is the computer is the one assessing us. Ive taken my pte test and only got 39 in pronunciation i was so surprised.


----------



## az1610

*writing section*

i am stuck with writing..constantly getting scores of about 70+
last 3 attempts scores were..73,76,74
i need 79+

in my last attempt, grammar 90, vocab 81, spelling 71, written discourse 90
but still overall score did not cross 79...
so what else do i need to take care of??

how can i improve?


----------



## Redbox

cindyjane said:


> I have the same problem as yours, but the thing is the computer is the one assessing us. Ive taken my pte test and only got 39 in pronunciation i was so surprised.


Hi, I'm also pinay. I took PTE for the six times and also failed to achieve 65 in speaking. I done all the techniques but its not enough. I already gave up PTE, but I still wonder how others (specially men) got high score in PTE.


----------



## cindyjane

Redbox said:


> Hi, I'm also pinay. I took PTE for the six times and also failed to achieve 65 in speaking. I done all the techniques but its not enough. I already gave up PTE, but I still wonder how others (specially men) got high score in PTE.


Yeh i have exactly the same problem. Did u speak loudly and clearly? Im thinking because we talk softly. But i get u, kos especially in philippines pronunciation is not a problem right . Urghh its frustrating


----------



## trinkasharma

rickybd2 said:


> NEED Expert opinion -
> 
> i have appeared 4 times in PTE and failed all of them due to speaking.
> 
> 1st attempt - 62 with fluency of 69 and pronunciation of 50
> 2nd attempt - 56 with fluency of 58 and pronunciation of 40
> 3rd attempt - 56 with fluency of 55 and pronunciation of 47
> 4th atempt - 61 with fluency of 73 and pronunciation of 49
> 
> 
> seems like i have problem in pronunciation.
> last exam i have taken care of fluency while answering the speaking module, but still i lacked 4 marks in speaking. Keeping the marks in fluency constant at about 73 how much do i have to score in pronunciation in order to make the final score above 65.
> 
> I have got this tips of improving pronunciation by speaking the mouth wide open which causes significant movement of jaws. i have no problem applying this technique in read out loud section as i dont have to use my memory power but in regard to other question pattern like describe image or re tell lecture or repeat sentence , i am kinda reluctant to use that pronunciation technique as it might cause my natural fluency to go down also i may end up mumbling .
> 
> does pronunciation score improve significantly if read out loud is answered using the above mentioned pronunciation technique?
> 
> Please shed some lights


Have you taken the Gold kit tests? They are a cheaper way of testing your new techniques.


----------



## az1610

az1610 said:


> i am stuck with writing..constantly getting scores of about 70+
> last 3 attempts scores were..73,76,74
> i need 79+
> 
> in my last attempt, grammar 90, vocab 81, spelling 71, written discourse 90
> but still overall score did not cross 79...
> so what else do i need to take care of??
> 
> how can i improve?


expert guidance please


----------



## Redbox

cindyjane said:


> Yeh i have exactly the same problem. Did u speak loudly and clearly? Im thinking because we talk softly. But i get u, kos especially in philippines pronunciation is not a problem right . Urghh its frustrating


Yes, I've tried everything that's why I ended taking it 6 times coz everytime I took the test I'm trying something new, like the mic positioning, loudness of voice, templates, etc.. nothing seems to work.


----------



## cindyjane

Redbox said:


> Yes, I've tried everything that's why I ended taking it 6 times coz everytime I took the test I'm trying something new, like the mic positioning, loudness of voice, templates, etc.. nothing seems to work.


Omg now im worried. But have u been consistent? Like with the repeat the sentence and answer short question? Im considering getting a tutor . Hmm what do u think it is. Are u planning to take up another test?


----------



## engineer20

try to practice speaking using a smartphone app and see if it would recognize your spoken words. i am pinoy and know a lot of pinoy and pinay who passed PTE.


----------



## cindyjane

engineer20 said:


> try to practice speaking using a smartphone app and see if it would recognize your spoken words. i am pinoy and know a lot of pinoy and pinay who passed PTE.


Omg really. Thanks engineer20. Ive been practicing with it now. Im so surprise that it do recoynize my voice. Did u speak in a natural pace.


----------



## divnit

Hello All,

I am new to the site and must say really excited as well. I heard about the PTE-A exam recently and started preparing off and of. I took a scored practice test, following is my results:

*Overall Score: 72*

*Communicative Skills*
Listening 73
Reading 70
Speaking 73
Writing 72


*Enabling Skills*
Grammar67
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90


I would request if someone can guide me to improve these numbers and be able to score >85 points in each category.

I took the test sitting a small room with ambient AC noise, using the laptop's inbuilt mic.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## Vikram_99

cindyjane said:


> Omg now im worried. But have u been consistent? Like with the repeat the sentence and answer short question? Im considering getting a tutor . Hmm what do u think it is. Are u planning to take up another test?


Maintain fluency in speaking, even if you don't get any idea in your mind, speak something with the natural fluency.


----------



## mv2016

*Error while trying to register for VUE*

Hi All,

I am trying to register with PTE VUE but keep getting following error:

We've found an account in our system that we believe belongs to you. If you know your username and password, please signin

Earlier I registered with PTE for Sun Certification exam but that username and password does not allow me to login for PTE VUE and also If I try to register on VUE portal it keeps throwing above error. Kind of stuck here. 

Also tried contacting by phone but nobody pickups the call after waiting for 30mins

Any help?? Anybody faced similar issues? I prefer not to user another email for creating an account.


----------



## cindyjane

Vikram_99 said:


> Maintain fluency in speaking, even if you don't get any idea in your mind, speak something with the natural fluency.



Thanks vikram_99. But my major concern is the pronunciation, im really confuse cause i am very confident with that. And only got 39. Do u have any tips for that? Ive been following this thread for a long time and notice that people from india always get a high score in pronunciation.


----------



## mike445566

Hi friends

I have downloaded the PDFs of Kenny N. book from internet. But, I do not have the audio files. Can someone please let me know from where can I download the audio files????????????????????????

Thanks in advance,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## amit.aswani

divnit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the site and must say really excited as well. I heard about the PTE-A exam recently and started preparing off and of. I took a scored practice test, following is my results:
> 
> *Overall Score: 72*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 73
> Reading 70
> Speaking 73
> Writing 72
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> I would request if someone can guide me to improve these numbers and be able to score >85 points in each category.
> 
> I took the test sitting a small room with ambient AC noise, using the laptop's inbuilt mic.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

This seems to be quite a good numbers. I think you should be able to achieve at least 80+ in all, dont worry. The real test is 15-20% easier than mock test. Between, how could you manage to score 90 in vocabulary ?


----------



## adinil

Anyone who gave the exam on 5th june and not able to vie the test report?


----------



## Lexa111

Ratz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mock always helps you. it highlights the area where you are lacking and lead to better score in final exam. But the mock should be taken atleast 15 days b4, so that you can improve the weak areas. Taking it 4-5 days b4 exam will only stress you not serve the purpose.
> 
> All the best


Hello, I have messaged you. I would like to use your kit, can you please contact me. Thank you


----------



## kvr82

Hi experts,

I have a query regarding the tense that should be used in essay writing.

Simple present or past?

Your suggestions would be appreciated.

Kind Regards
K V R


----------



## ajay23888

*Technical PTE Glitch*

Yep... I have given on 4th June and not able to see result even after getting a mail from PTE side. Have asked them 2 time about the same. Issue is from their end, there is some technical glitch , they will update the same in 24-48 hours.




adinil said:


> Anyone who gave the exam on 5th june and not able to vie the test report?


----------



## adinil

Yes,for me also they relied the same.

Thanks for the update.


ajay23888 said:


> Yep... I have given on 4th June and not able to see result even after getting a mail from PTE side. Have asked them 2 time about the same. Issue is from their end, there is some technical glitch , they will update the same in 24-48 hours.


----------



## rickybd2

trinkasharma said:


> Have you taken the Gold kit tests? They are a cheaper way of testing your new techniques.


yeah I already have given those two test. I dont know how i managed to score 68 and 67 in the mock tests but haven't got more than 62 in the actual 4 tests that i have taken. 
Surprising right?
cant remember the fluency and pronunciation marks in those two mock test, just remembered the final speaking marks.


----------



## rickybd2

Redbox said:


> Yes, I've tried everything that's why I ended taking it 6 times coz everytime I took the test I'm trying something new, like the mic positioning, loudness of voice, templates, etc.. nothing seems to work.


if you need help from expert, post your all of your speaking score along with your score in oral fluency and pronunciation. I already figured out that i am having difficulties with my pronunciation.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

I was busy with my visa documentations (My God they are some!!)

Now I am done with that and waiting for my final approval. I am back to helping fellow aspirants on PTE.

For those who are looking for materials of any kind: Look at PTECRACKER blog spot on google.

Download the materials directly to your google box. I loved it. It had many materials.

Again. I wasted money trying to score 79+ (3 times) but I got invite on my proficient english level.

in past i have done personal coaching via skype to atmost needy. If you are from bangalore, I am available for meeting up and clearing any of your doubts on weekend. Do PM me before you plan for it.

All the best for everyone who is hardworking


----------



## ajay23888

*Thanks Dearmsanj*

Hi Dreamsanj,

you are among the first few people whom i met across in this forum. and thanks for supporting me and came back to help with this thread. 

I have given my PTE on 4th June, Now finger crossed. Lets see what they provide me . and hoping that you will get your GOLDEN MAIL soon........


dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was busy with my visa documentations (My God they are some!!)
> 
> Now I am done with that and waiting for my final approval. I am back to helping fellow aspirants on PTE.
> 
> For those who are looking for materials of any kind: Look at PTECRACKER blog spot on google.
> 
> Download the materials directly to your google box. I loved it. It had many materials.
> 
> Again. I wasted money trying to score 79+ (3 times) but I got invite on my proficient english level.
> 
> in past i have done personal coaching via skype to atmost needy. If you are from bangalore, I am available for meeting up and clearing any of your doubts on weekend. Do PM me before you plan for it.
> 
> All the best for everyone who is hardworking


----------



## az1610

in my last 3 attempts of pte i scored 74,76,73 in writing section
last time vocab 87, spelling 77, grammar 90, written discourse 90

still i was not able to cross 79+ mark...please help


----------



## aishrav

az1610 said:


> in my last 3 attempts of pte i scored 74,76,73 in writing section
> last time vocab 87, spelling 77, grammar 90, written discourse 90
> 
> still i was not able to cross 79+ mark...please help


Is it only written which is pulling you down?


----------



## aishrav

Hi guys, I am back with latest tip to help you for speaking section. 

I have seen a lot of people facing challenge with their pronunciation. I hope all of you would find this useful. 

Let me tell you that this is one area which require lot of hard work and dedication. This area can be worked out, only by practice. 

1st thing is that you start watching only BBC and CNN News. Try to grasp what they are saying, what kind of words they are using. Find the words which are difficult for you, speak them a lot. Use them in your daily interactions. 

2nd find those words which you are not able understand. Find their meaning, synonyms and try to use them daily.

Trust me you practice this and you will see alot of improvement in your speaking and vocabulary.

Do let me know if you like this and this helped you.


----------



## dreamsanj

Az..
Dude.. Getting 79+ is combination of hard work and luck.
Since the topics are fixed.. Words fixed.. All you got to do is write it again and again.

It's like practice everyday which will yeild the result.. Pm me your email. I will send you a book which I downloaded from this thread. How to write band 9 essay..


----------



## aishrav

kvr82 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding the tense that should be used in essay writing.
> 
> Simple present or past?
> 
> Your suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards
> K V R


It could be anything but make sure to keep it same throughout.


----------



## ragz567

Hi Guys , Got my PTE score today

Reading -89
Writing -85
Listening -86
Speaking - 79 ( Just made it !!!)

The Scored practice tests and PTE Books helped me with the preparation. 

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English) 
Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack


----------



## VBA

*Sending score report*

Hi Guys,

I've a query regarding PTE score report. Suppose one doesn't want to send current result, but a previous one to DIBP then will those previous scores be valid or is it the only latest one that we can send???? :confused2:

I'm asking this because I got above 65 in each this time (eligible for PR :eyebrows but scores are close to 79, so I want to try again for 79 but worried if in case any of the module yield less than 65 then I won't be eligible :noidea:. 

So will my previous scores still be valid and what is the way to send scores to DIBP department?? 

Please lemme know.

Thanks.


----------



## VBA

ragz567 said:


> Hi Guys , Got my PTE score today
> 
> Reading -89
> Writing -85
> Listening -86
> Speaking - 79 ( Just made it !!!)
> 
> The Scored practice tests and PTE Books helped me with the preparation.
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack


Congrats !!


----------



## sun14

Hi guys,I have a query,in speaking section suppose I finish speaking before 45 sec should i click 

next or wait for the timer to get over


----------



## davisnayagam

sun14 said:


> Hi guys,I have a query,in speaking section suppose I finish speaking before 45 sec should i click
> 
> next or wait for the timer to get over


You can click 'Next' and proceed to the next question.


----------



## saqi

Hi,

Can anybody guide me how to apply for re-assessment of the test.


----------



## Puggy123

Hi guys,

I hope someone here could guide me in this. I did PTE yesterday, third time, i noticed the microphone was still recording although i had stopped speaking more than 3 seconds, due to other test takers speaking in the background, mic picked up the noises, will this impact my speaking score? I somehow believe it did, as I even completed 2 of the paid scored tests, I saw a huge improvement in my speaking, and the questions in real test were easier too! Why is there a 20 marks gap in my speaking score?? this is so unfair


----------



## nolimit5005

rickybd2 said:


> NEED Expert opinion -
> 
> i have appeared 4 times in PTE and failed all of them due to speaking.
> 
> 1st attempt - 62 with fluency of 69 and pronunciation of 50
> 2nd attempt - 56 with fluency of 58 and pronunciation of 40
> 3rd attempt - 56 with fluency of 55 and pronunciation of 47
> 4th atempt - 61 with fluency of 73 and pronunciation of 49
> 
> 
> seems like i have problem in pronunciation.
> last exam i have taken care of fluency while answering the speaking module, but still i lacked 4 marks in speaking. Keeping the marks in fluency constant at about 73 how much do i have to score in pronunciation in order to make the final score above 65.
> 
> I have got this tips of improving pronunciation by speaking the mouth wide open which causes significant movement of jaws. i have no problem applying this technique in read out loud section as i dont have to use my memory power but in regard to other question pattern like describe image or re tell lecture or repeat sentence , i am kinda reluctant to use that pronunciation technique as it might cause my natural fluency to go down also i may end up mumbling .
> 
> does pronunciation score improve significantly if read out loud is answered using the above mentioned pronunciation technique?
> 
> Please shed some lights



I got 66 in the speaking with 49 in the fluency. Another time I got 68 with 59 in the fluency. If I were you, I would work very hard on the describe image section. In my opinion, pronunciation would not impair your score a lot. My pronunciation is almost native-like, yet I got 56 in one of my attempts. Working on the describe image section helped me a lot.


----------



## dreamsanj

*BAND 9 Book*

Hi All, please find the book that i spoke


----------



## hari_it_ram

I really dont understand the PTE got 80 in speaking and 63 in writing with all the enabling skills above 70 apart from spelling which is at 19.


----------



## G.K

Once you stop speaking for continuously 3 seconds, system will start saving your answer and will show as completed. Once its completed, you can click next.


----------



## G.K

VBA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've a query regarding PTE score report. Suppose one doesn't want to send current result, but a previous one to DIBP then will those previous scores be valid or is it the only latest one that we can send???? :confused2:
> 
> I'm asking this because I got above 65 in each this time (eligible for PR :eyebrows but scores are close to 79, so I want to try again for 79 but worried if in case any of the module yield less than 65 then I won't be eligible :noidea:.
> 
> So will my previous scores still be valid and what is the way to send scores to DIBP department??
> 
> Please lemme know.
> 
> Thanks.


Your PTE score is valid for 3 years. So DIBP will consider the score card which you will send to them. They will just verify the same with Pearson for authenticity.


----------



## alain2010

amit.aswani said:


> According to my experience, as I have given both mock tests A and B, and I have also given a real test, the mock tests are much harder than the real test. Listening is moreover the same, but reading module is much easier than the mock test.
> 
> You may find the speaking and writing modules similar to mock tests while giving the exam, but the marking criteria are significantly far lenient.
> 
> As per your aforementioned score, from my perspective:
> 
> Listening - Should be able to get 65, but don't take it lightly keep practicing.
> Reading - Should be able to get 65, try to spend the least time on MCQs as they are very low scoring but most time consuming, instead, spend more time on jumble words
> Speaking - Surely will get 65+, just remember that fluency and pronunciation are the key.
> Writing - With little more hard work on it, it will be cracked, no need to worry.
> 
> I have created an excel, having almost all essay related material such as topic ideas in short, high level of vocabulary just 18-20 words, topic vocab, adjectives, useful essay phrases etc. In case you require, message me your email id.




Hi Amit,

Could you please send the material to my id, I am not able to send pm

Thanks in advance


----------



## mike445566

hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont understand the PTE got 80 in speaking and 63 in writing with all the enabling skills above 70 apart from spelling which is at 19.


Hi mate 

what is your score in other modules.


----------



## dreamsanj

This side or that side of 65..

well here are few questions to answer before you plan your next PTE test or planning to take first one.

these questions are out of my training experience. some might be absolute.

1 Are you reading news paper daily. ( I mean news paper, Not times of india) Yes You are on right track.

2) Are you watching enough english content daily via internet. movies Yes Great.. you will get 65
3) did you read the subtitles to understand the movie Yes.. Ummm well you need to improve.
4) are your reading any short novels or magazines anything at all ( please,... only english...) No, I dont have time.. PTE loves you. you will make PTE rich.

5) Do you converse in english or your mother tongue. If Mother tougue for long time. then Forget PTE boss.

6) In office given a chance, I will never showcase my vocabulary .. Yes.. BAD FOR YOU.

7) When was the last time your wrote anything in blogs( apart from office emails.. ) have you given your writing to someone to analyse. see if there were error in that. was there logical flow.... NEVER.. then boss you know my answer.

well I am not here to punch you down. There are some winning habbits you need to cultivate to be on good side of PTE. you are not in 2015. its 2016.. last year there was less sample for PTE to check with so many cleared ( not taking anything away from them) But with many writing the PTE test. PTE systems now have many samples to grade you from. GOD forbid if you have bad english habits and your badluck, you get marked as per bad sample.

In Nut shell.. Change your habits to get good score.


----------



## dreamsanj

Alan book is just posted above as attachment


----------



## Eage

eage said:


> dreamsanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all, please find the book that i spoke
> 
> 
> 
> hi dreamsanj,
> 
> i got 65+ in all modules
> l = 67 , r = 66 s = 82 w = 65
> 
> i'm planing to take the test again for band 8.can you please mail me some of your materials for writing and reading to the below id
> 
> [b]<snip>[/b]
> 
> thanks in advance
Click to expand...


[b]<snip>[/b]

*Don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## batra786

Hi guys

Please help me with my query..
Regarding re-tell a lecture.

Do we have to repeat same words while speaking or 
we have retell lecture in our own words.. Like using synonyms?

Thanks


----------



## snehita.2491

Hello All

New to this site

I am taking PTE on June 28, please help out in preparation. Looking for good score to get qualified in points for 189 visa.


----------



## aggpunit

hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?


----------



## Tunai

aggpunit said:


> hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?


hi aggpunit,

Please share your tips for speaking, so we can learn from it.

Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

aggpunit said:


> hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?


 good score congrats..
what is your eoi points


----------



## dreamsanj

snehita.2491 said:


> Hello All
> 
> New to this site
> 
> I am taking PTE on June 28, please help out in preparation. Looking for good score to get qualified in points for 189 visa.


please read 400 pages in this blog.. you will be amazed and bursting with confidence to take on pte afterthat..good luck


----------



## dreamsanj

batra786 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Please help me with my query..
> Regarding re-tell a lecture.
> 
> Do we have to repeat same words while speaking or
> we have retell lecture in our own words.. Like using synonyms?
> 
> Thanks


well content is okay but what matters is fluency.. in your attempt to find synonym if you loose flow or fluency.. you will be marked down.. concentrate those 90 sec.. get the logical flow.. repeat without hesitation.. you should be goood


----------



## Islander820

aggpunit said:


> hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?


Very unlucky buddy. Practice all the reading and Listening tasks in Kenny's book and maybe McMillan book too. Time is the most important factor in reading test. So just try out one or both of the practice tests few days before the exam if you haven't done so already. You should be good to clear 79+ in your next attempt.


----------



## HimK

Hi, I want to ask that in Read Aloud section what is the speed that needs to be maintained?
Being fluent enough, I still got less marks in the mock and hence I decreased my speed so that my pronunciation is not affected.

Also , suggested in some previous posts I tried using Google docs voice to text feature as well dictation apps but I found that even with medium speed it is not able to pick up all the words correctly. are these software reliable enough for practicing or we should not think about it and maintain the natural rhythm while speaking.

Could anyone help as I have my exam this weekend?


----------



## aggpunit

dreamsanj said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?
> 
> 
> 
> good score congrats..
> what is your eoi points
Click to expand...

55 but with my wife's effort I may get 5 additional points making it 60.


----------



## sounddonor

Hi,

Is it true in PTE writing essay people often get repetitive essays in the past?


----------



## nolimit5005

aggpunit said:


> hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?


How on earth did you manage to get 90 in the speaking section! Any recipe?


----------



## Sansu83

nolimit5005 said:


> How on earth did you manage to get 90 in the speaking section! Any recipe?


There is no receipe, that comes due to lot of practice. Practice hard as you can.


----------



## aggpunit

practice hard on intonation, stress and eventually fluency.


----------



## Garv_25

*PTE Results - L79 R81 S84 W85, overall 81*

I got my PTE A results in less than 24 hours, It was my second attempt.
Preparing to file EOI now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor

Garv_25 said:


> I got my PTE A results in less than 24 hours, It was my second attempt.
> Preparing to file EOI now:fingerscrossed:


Congratz!


----------



## aggpunit

Garv_25 said:


> I got my PTE A results in less than 24 hours, It was my second attempt.
> Preparing to file EOI now


congrats. what was your previous score?


----------



## dreamsanj

aggpunit said:


> 55 but with my wife's effort I may get 5 additional points making it 60.


in that case concentrate on getting your Wife's points. PTE 79 is again like mirage.. it seems so near but so fat..

You might get invite soon with band 7 english with 60 points.


----------



## saqi

*Pte a*

Congrats. How much gap you took for your second attempt and what was your score in the first attempt.



Garv_25 said:


> I got my PTE A results in less than 24 hours, It was my second attempt.
> Preparing to file EOI now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vijayabaskar

HimK said:


> Hi, I want to ask that in Read Aloud section what is the speed that needs to be maintained?
> Being fluent enough, I still got less marks in the mock and hence I decreased my speed so that my pronunciation is not affected.
> 
> Also , suggested in some previous posts I tried using Google docs voice to text feature as well dictation apps but I found that even with medium speed it is not able to pick up all the words correctly. are these software reliable enough for practicing or we should not think about it and maintain the natural rhythm while speaking.
> 
> Could anyone help as I have my exam this weekend?


I tried a dictation app called Listnote, it wasn't recognizing almost 25% of my words, but in PTE I got 90. So don't fret over those apps. Concentrate on your pronunciation by speaking along with native speaker's speeches. Try catching the intonation. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## prank123

Congratulations to Cindy Jane..pls share yr material 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolimit5005

Sansu83 said:


> There is no receipe, that comes due to lot of practice. Practice hard as you can.



Well, believe it or not the only problem I have in this darn section is repeat sentences. Every time I screw up in 4 or 5 sentences. I will try to work hard on improving this part, and I will give it another shot; I'm hoping to get 79 or more in all sections.


----------



## Garv_25

Garv_25 said:


> I got my PTE A results in less than 24 hours, It was my second attempt.
> Preparing to file EOI now:fingerscrossed:


In my previous attempt at PTE A I scored L62 R79 S68 W62.


----------



## Garv_25

Practice all the four skills thoroughly, youtube videos and free exercise on ptepractice.com can also help in creating a near to real exam like environment.


----------



## fahrenheit90

I just received my score report. I feel so sad that I worked hard to achieve such a low score. I got L70, W73, S78, and R90. Honestly, the exam was tough, 3x tougher than the scored practice mocks. (My practice tests scores are L80, S77, W72, and R69 for practice test A, and W90, L89, S86, and R75 for test B)
I thought I’d get easier stuff in the real exam since everyone in this forum said so. Far from it! I think speaking section was relatively the easiest of them all, others were painfully time-consuming. However, my pronunciation score is 62, I think maybe it is because I placed the mic on my forehead since I read some of the successful candidates commenting this strategy or maybe I used the full 40s to speak. (Unlike in the mock, time in the actual is represented in blue bars). My oral fluency score is 90.
Reading was the toughest of them all, tougher than Macmillan. I got one-page length 6 drop-down and 3 MCMA questions. They were mostly academically related topics, similar to passages in reference materials, and not only I had to read it but simultaneously I had to comprehend it too. Another thing I noticed (even in listening) is that there were a lot of esoteric words like the ones you find in Siddhartha Mukherjee's books. In all the MCMA questions I got five para length science related topics. However, since I’m an avid book reader and have a reading speed around 350wpm, I could marginally tackle them. Re-order paragraphs were extremely difficult and so were the fill in the blanks ones. Only MCSA questions were easier.
In writing, I was praying I’d get two essays and one summary but got the exact opposite. Like the MCMA questions in reading sections, the summary para’s were lengthy. I took me at least 5 minutes to read and get the idea. Even though my writing skills and grammar knowledge are sub-par (I haven’t written anything in two years), I think I did ok here (G90, S88, V65, WD79)
In listening, I missed two write from dictations. When I was doing the practice exams I usually had 5 to 10 minutes left every time. Even in this section most the answers were not straightforward like the ones in practice ones, you need some mental capacity to answer the questions. In fill in the blanks, there were 4 to 5 big words, and I couldn’t spell them correctly. Most of the audio clips took forever to finish and at the end I only had like a minute for the write from dictation part. 
After the exam, I felt like as if I was hit by a truck and I spoke with two other candidates and they were elated since according to them the exam was easier than the mock. They couldn’t even pass the 60 mark in the mock. Almost all of them were in a good mood after completing the exam. I don’t know why I was dealt such a bad card. Bad luck I guess. What’s worse is that I have to wait another 50 days to retake the exam since only one place if offering PTE.
I was perplexed by the toughness of the exam and I spoke to a buddy of mine in Oz regarding this, and he said it is possible that this is due selecting “higher studies” rather than “skilled migration” when booking the test. I was in a hurry at the time I was booking that I didn’t even look at those stuff and clicked hurriedly because the test center said there was around one slot available for that date. I think maybe that’s why I got a lot of academic material in both listening and reading area. With that in my mind, I booked another exam in July. So I hope everything goes well this time.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

ragz567 said:


> Hi Guys , Got my PTE score today
> 
> Reading -89
> Writing -85
> Listening -86
> Speaking - 79 ( Just made it !!!)
> 
> The Scored practice tests and PTE Books helped me with the preparation.
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack


Congratulations ...


----------



## Islander820

fahrenheit90 said:


> I just received my score report. I feel so sad that I worked hard to achieve such a low score. I got L70, W73, S78, and R90. Honestly, the exam was tough, 3x tougher than the scored practice mocks. (My practice tests scores are L80, S77, W72, and R69 for practice test A, and W90, L89, S86, and R75 for test B)
> I thought I’d get easier stuff in the real exam since everyone in this forum said so. Far from it! I think speaking section was relatively the easiest of them all, others were painfully time-consuming. However, my pronunciation score is 62, I think maybe it is because I placed the mic on my forehead since I read some of the successful candidates commenting this strategy or maybe I used the full 40s to speak. (Unlike in the mock, time in the actual is represented in blue bars). My oral fluency score is 90.
> Reading was the toughest of them all, tougher than Macmillan. I got one-page length 6 drop-down and 3 MCMA questions. They were mostly academically related topics, similar to passages in reference materials, and not only I had to read it but simultaneously I had to comprehend it too. Another thing I noticed (even in listening) is that there were a lot of esoteric words like the ones you find in Siddhartha Mukherjee's books. In all the MCMA questions I got five para length science related topics. However, since I’m an avid book reader and have a reading speed around 350wpm, I could marginally tackle them. Re-order paragraphs were extremely difficult and so were the fill in the blanks ones. Only MCSA questions were easier.
> In writing, I was praying I’d get two essays and one summary but got the exact opposite. Like the MCMA questions in reading sections, the summary para’s were lengthy. I took me at least 5 minutes to read and get the idea. Even though my writing skills and grammar knowledge are sub-par (I haven’t written anything in two years), I think I did ok here (G90, S88, V65, WD79)
> In listening, I missed two write from dictations. When I was doing the practice exams I usually had 5 to 10 minutes left every time. Even in this section most the answers were not straightforward like the ones in practice ones, you need some mental capacity to answer the questions. In fill in the blanks, there were 4 to 5 big words, and I couldn’t spell them correctly. Most of the audio clips took forever to finish and at the end I only had like a minute for the write from dictation part.
> After the exam, I felt like as if I was hit by a truck and I spoke with two other candidates and they were elated since according to them the exam was easier than the mock. They couldn’t even pass the 60 mark in the mock. Almost all of them were in a good mood after completing the exam. I don’t know why I was dealt such a bad card. Bad luck I guess. What’s worse is that I have to wait another 50 days to retake the exam since only one place if offering PTE.
> I was perplexed by the toughness of the exam and I spoke to a buddy of mine in Oz regarding this, and he said it is possible that this is due selecting “higher studies” rather than “skilled migration” when booking the test. I was in a hurry at the time I was booking that I didn’t even look at those stuff and clicked hurriedly because the test center said there was around one slot available for that date. I think maybe that’s why I got a lot of academic material in both listening and reading area. With that in my mind, I booked another exam in July. So I hope everything goes well this time.


Tough luck mate. With your practice test scores, you are really unlucky to get those marks in the real test. It's easy to be dejected right now but once you are in the PTE game, either you win or you die (like GOT. :fencing. There's no quitting. There was a guy here who cleared his goal on his 24th attempt. I'm sure it won't take you that long. Don't lose focus and maintain the same momentum with your preparation and you should achieve you goal in your next attempt.


----------



## dreamsanj

Islander. you need to change your timelines.. 28/6 is yet to come.


----------



## Islander820

But it's interesting you mentioned that other candidates saying that they got easier tests than practice tests. I thought everyone at the test centre on a particular time got the same exam. In my case at least, I definitely overheard other candidates answering same questions like my retell lecture and describe image questions. I'm not sure if the questions were repeated in other modules. I didn't hang out long enough to talk to anyone after the exam.


----------



## Islander820

dreamsanj said:


> Islander. you need to change your timelines.. 28/6 is yet to come.


Oh gosh... Thanks for pointing it out mate. It should be 28/5


----------



## dreamsanj

_*An amazing story on Marvan Attapattu Srilankan Cricketer*_

It’s a story that Harsha Bhogle, India’s most loved cricket commentator,loves to tell, over and over again. 

Making his debut in Test cricket for Sri Lanka, Marvan scored a duck in his first innings. And again, in his second innings.
They dropped him. So he went back to the nets for more practice. More first-class cricket. More runs. Waiting for that elusive call. 

And after twenty-one months, he got a second chance.

This time, he tried harder. His scores: 0 in the first innings, 1 in the second Dropped again, he went back to the grind. And scored tonnes of runs in first-class cricket. Runs that seemed inadequate to erase the painful memories of the Test failures. 

Well, seventeen months later, opportunity knocked yet again. Marvan got to bat in both innings of the Test. His scores: 0 and 0. Phew!

Back to the grind. Would the selectors ever give him another chance? They said he lacked big-match temperament. 

His technique wasn’t good enough at the highest level. Undaunted, Marvan kept trying.

Three years later, he got another chance. This time, he made runs. He came good. And in an illustrious career thereafter, Marvan went on to score over 5000 runs for Sri Lanka. That included sixteen centuries and six double hundreds. And he went on to captain his country. All this despite taking over six years to score his second run in Test cricket. Wow! What a guy!

How many of us can handle failure as well as he did? Six years of trying, and failing. He must have been tempted to pursue another career. Change his sport perhaps. Play county cricket. Or, oh well, just give up. But he didn’t. And that made the difference.

The next time you are staring at possible failure or rejection, think of Marvan.

And remember this: If you don’t give up, if you believe in yourself, if you stay the course, the run will eventually come. What more you could even become captain some day.

One more thing, Marvan is a qualified Srilankan Chartered Accountant. 

_Never Give Up!_


----------



## Shantha_asiri

fahrenheit90 said:


> I just received my score report. I feel so sad that I worked hard to achieve such a low score. I got L70, W73, S78, and R90. Honestly, the exam was tough, 3x tougher than the scored practice mocks. (My practice tests scores are L80, S77, W72, and R69 for practice test A, and W90, L89, S86, and R75 for test B)
> I thought I’d get easier stuff in the real exam since everyone in this forum said so. Far from it! I think speaking section was relatively the easiest of them all, others were painfully time-consuming. However, my pronunciation score is 62, I think maybe it is because I placed the mic on my forehead since I read some of the successful candidates commenting this strategy or maybe I used the full 40s to speak. (Unlike in the mock, time in the actual is represented in blue bars). My oral fluency score is 90.
> Reading was the toughest of them all, tougher than Macmillan. I got one-page length 6 drop-down and 3 MCMA questions. They were mostly academically related topics, similar to passages in reference materials, and not only I had to read it but simultaneously I had to comprehend it too. Another thing I noticed (even in listening) is that there were a lot of esoteric words like the ones you find in Siddhartha Mukherjee's books. In all the MCMA questions I got five para length science related topics. However, since I’m an avid book reader and have a reading speed around 350wpm, I could marginally tackle them. Re-order paragraphs were extremely difficult and so were the fill in the blanks ones. Only MCSA questions were easier.
> In writing, I was praying I’d get two essays and one summary but got the exact opposite. Like the MCMA questions in reading sections, the summary para’s were lengthy. I took me at least 5 minutes to read and get the idea. Even though my writing skills and grammar knowledge are sub-par (I haven’t written anything in two years), I think I did ok here (G90, S88, V65, WD79)
> In listening, I missed two write from dictations. When I was doing the practice exams I usually had 5 to 10 minutes left every time. Even in this section most the answers were not straightforward like the ones in practice ones, you need some mental capacity to answer the questions. In fill in the blanks, there were 4 to 5 big words, and I couldn’t spell them correctly. Most of the audio clips took forever to finish and at the end I only had like a minute for the write from dictation part.
> After the exam, I felt like as if I was hit by a truck and I spoke with two other candidates and they were elated since according to them the exam was easier than the mock. They couldn’t even pass the 60 mark in the mock. Almost all of them were in a good mood after completing the exam. I don’t know why I was dealt such a bad card. Bad luck I guess. What’s worse is that I have to wait another 50 days to retake the exam since only one place if offering PTE.
> I was perplexed by the toughness of the exam and I spoke to a buddy of mine in Oz regarding this, and he said it is possible that this is due selecting “higher studies” rather than “skilled migration” when booking the test. I was in a hurry at the time I was booking that I didn’t even look at those stuff and clicked hurriedly because the test center said there was around one slot available for that date. I think maybe that’s why I got a lot of academic material in both listening and reading area. With that in my mind, I booked another exam in July. So I hope everything goes well this time.


I feel rally bad for you, having such good score in MOC should have get much better results, also it could be due to over confident or you where too excited, this happened to me once, as you said i also believe that luck also part of this so wish you better luck next time.


----------



## RishiMelbourneCBD

Speaking Tips for Read Aloud:: I Will exemplify speaking skills by the following:
1. David went to Sydney to meet his girlfriend and finalize his marriage.

So, in the above sentence, your focus on intonation should be towards 2 things...to meet his girlfriend and finalize his marriage..So, when you read David went to Sydney should be from high to low...then stress on the last 2 points

2. King Lewis had a great victory.

In the above sentence, king Lewis and great victory are the words where you need to stress upon....King Lewis: high ....had a ...medium...great victory: high again..

So, I feel first of all, it is to identify words in a sentence which needs to be stressed upon...then, the rest is practice...I hope this is useful...I 'll post more soon


----------



## cheezy_pops

Hi everyone, I tried to answer scored mock test Part A and this was the result. Can anyone tell me on how to improve my enabling scores?


L - 77
R - 66
W - 72
S - 83


----------



## hari_it_ram

*Advise pls*

Need some advise here -

So far I had around 10 PTE attempts and my last two scores are

1) L - 67 , R - 71 , S - 75 , W - 64 ( Enabling Scores 60+ in all )
2) L - 60 , R - 67 , S - 80 , W - 63 ( Enabling Scores 79+ in all expect spelling, Spelling is at 19)

I know 1 or 2 marks then and there will get the things done, but thats seems to be too far for me. Anyhow I have booked my 11th Schedule on June 18th. 

I am really frustrated by these scores, since I already had 10 attempts and 11th scheduled, I just wanted to stop the PR process at this level and process for Masters with the existing scorecard which is good to apply and plan for PR after masters, where I can still get 30 points for my age. [Currently have 6 years of IT exp]

Any advise pls ?


----------



## aishrav

Hi guys,

Are these PTE -A preperation books available online? Is there any link to these books? PTE scored test link?

I am planning to give it a second shot. Previously, I scored
R - 74
W - 80
L - 76
S - 75

I need 79 in each. Rite now with this score I have 60 pts and I have filed the EOI.

2nd thing I wanted to check was that if God Forbid in my second chance my score falls than the previous time, what will happen then? For PR, how will they treat it? I guess PTE also send our scores to DIBP?


----------



## aishrav

RishiMelbourneCBD said:


> Speaking Tips for Read Aloud:: I Will exemplify speaking skills by the following:
> 1. David went to Sydney to meet his girlfriend and finalize his marriage.
> 
> So, in the above sentence, your focus on intonation should be towards 2 things...to meet his girlfriend and finalize his marriage..So, when you read David went to Sydney should be from high to low...then stress on the last 2 points
> 
> 2. King Lewis had a great victory.
> 
> In the above sentence, king Lewis and great victory are the words where you need to stress upon....King Lewis: high ....had a ...medium...great victory: high again..
> 
> So, I feel first of all, it is to identify words in a sentence which needs to be stressed upon...then, the rest is practice...I hope this is useful...I 'll post more soon


Great work Rishi. This is useful. Appreciate the way you simplified this. 👏👏👏


----------



## cindyjane

cheezy_pops said:


> Hi everyone, I tried to answer scored mock test Part A and this was the result. Can anyone tell me on how to improve my enabling scores?
> 
> 
> L - 77
> R - 66
> W - 72
> S - 83


Hi cheezy_pops noticed thatbyour from philippines too. Can you share some tips about pronunciation? Did u just talk naturally like how we filipinos talk? Kos i took my pte lastbweek and got 46 on speaking which is so surprising
. I thought its just filipino thing kos we talk softly butbit seems that you got high score


----------



## cindyjane

RishiMelbourneCBD said:


> Speaking Tips for Read Aloud:: I Will exemplify speaking skills by the following:
> 1. David went to Sydney to meet his girlfriend and finalize his marriage.
> 
> So, in the above sentence, your focus on intonation should be towards 2 things...to meet his girlfriend and finalize his marriage..So, when you read David went to Sydney should be from high to low...then stress on the last 2 points
> 
> 2. King Lewis had a great victory.
> 
> In the above sentence, king Lewis and great victory are the words where you need to stress upon....King Lewis: high ....had a ...medium...great victory: high again..
> 
> So, I feel first of all, it is to identify words in a sentence which needs to be stressed upon...then, the rest is practice...I hope this is useful...I 'll post more soon


Thank you so much for this. Big help


----------



## cheezy_pops

cindyjane said:


> Hi cheezy_pops noticed thatbyour from philippines too. Can you share some tips about pronunciation? Did u just talk naturally like how we filipinos talk? Kos i took my pte lastbweek and got 46 on speaking which is so surprising
> . I thought its just filipino thing kos we talk softly butbit seems that you got high score



Hi there, try to access pinoyau.com and there you can see the comments of our fellow Filipino friends. According to them, we must use template or script to make our speaking more fluent as this is more important rather than the content itself. Try to practice recording yourself while looking at a graph and say these things:

1. "The chart projected on the screen shows (read the title) in (year) or between year"

"The chart projected on the screen shows (read the title) between (year) and (year)"

2. Say the highest 

3. Say the lowest

4. Look at the timer, if you can see that you have remaining 7 seconds or more, try to add this script:

"The chart is accurate and concise which can be used as a reference for future study with the same objective"

**I don't know exactly how others got 90 in speaking but me, all I did was just like that. I hope it helps. Also, try to buy Gold preparation kit and apply those scripts and see if it improves your score.


----------



## cheezy_pops

I just talk naturally, paying attention to "intonation". But don't do it too much, just make it more natural and try to test the mic first if it can detect your breathing noise. 

If so, put it on the side of the lips instead of placing it in front. If you do that, you must adjust your voice and make it louder so that it can still hear you.


----------



## cindyjane

cheezy_pops said:


> Hi there, try to access pinoyau.com and there you can see the comments of our fellow Filipino friends. According to them, we must use template or script to make our speaking more fluent as this is more important rather than the content itself. Try to practice recording yourself while looking at a graph and say these things:
> 
> 1. "The chart projected on the screen shows (read the title) in (year) or between year"
> 
> "The chart projected on the screen shows (read the title) between (year) and (year)"
> 
> 2. Say the highest
> 
> 3. Say the lowest
> 
> 4. Look at the timer, if you can see that you have remaining 7 seconds or more, try to add this script:
> 
> "The chart is accurate and concise which can be used as a reference for future study with the same objective"
> 
> **I don't know exactly how others got 90 in speaking but me, all I did was just like that. I hope it helps. Also, try to buy Gold preparation kit and apply those scripts and see if it improves your score.


Omg thank you so much. Never geard about that website, i will check asap. Yeh but my problem is the pronunciation i only got 39 i cant believe it until now. Again thank u so much .


----------



## cheezy_pops

Try to open Google and search for the PINOYAU PTE instead. hehe


----------



## cindyjane

cheezy_pops said:


> Try to open Google and search for the PINOYAU PTE instead. hehe


I just checked the websote. And joined right away lol. Omg cant take you enough. Sobrang helpful . My username is cindykk .


----------



## sounddonor

cindyjane said:


> I just checked the websote. And joined right away lol. Omg cant take you enough. Sobrang helpful . My username is cindykk .


Most of the posts are not in English  Appreciate If you guys can post useful tips here in English.


----------



## cindyjane

sanjeewa said:


> Most of the posts are not in English  Appreciate If you guys can post useful tips here in English.


I will translate the best tips aftwr my test since im very busy preparing too.


----------



## sam10

Prathameshmb said:


> Submitted my score to my consultant. Waiting for next pointers.
> 
> Hopefully he comes back with positive progress.
> 
> By the way guys i got one online practice test unused. Anyone wants to claim it...PM me.


hi ,how to improve score in speaking section please advice i have scored only 39 in speaking


----------



## samb19802000

mike445566 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have downloaded the PDFs of Kenny N. book from internet. But, I do not have the audio files. Can someone please let me know from where can I download the audio files????????????????????????
> 
> Thanks in advance,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM&usp=sharing


----------



## sam10

hi how to score more in speaking i have got only 39 in speaking.please tell how you have got 90in speaking


----------



## sam10

aggpunit said:


> hi guys. I received my result today with L77 R74 W81 and S90. Any recommendations for second try, to get 79?



Hi how u hav got 90 in speaking ,can you please give any tip.
R-60
W-74
S-39
L-62


I dont know where i am lagging please advice


----------



## fahrenheit90

Islander820 said:


> Tough luck mate. With your practice test scores, you are really unlucky to get those marks in the real test. It's easy to be dejected right now but once you are in the PTE game, either you win or you die (like GOT. :fencing. There's no quitting. There was a guy here who cleared his goal on his 24th attempt. I'm sure it won't take you that long. Don't lose focus and maintain the same momentum with your preparation and you should achieve you goal in your next attempt.





Islander820 said:


> But it's interesting you mentioned that other candidates saying that they got easier tests than practice tests. I thought everyone at the test centre on a particular time got the same exam. In my case at least, I definitely overheard other candidates answering same questions like my retell lecture and describe image questions. I'm not sure if the questions were repeated in other modules. I didn't hang out long enough to talk to anyone after the exam.


Thanks KD, yeah I'll surely get it next time.I got to know two of them before the exam, one actually said it was easy, and the other was nervous before the exam because of the low score in practise tests, and after the actual one she was quite content, so I figured it was easier for her. 

I don't know if its the same exam for everyone, I didn't pay much attention to others. but I think I was the first one to finish the speaking section since I heard some of them doing the retell lecture when I was doing the summary writing. Nevertheless, I doubt that they got the same thing because I heard one repeat sentence of the person next to me which wasn't in mine. 

I think the 2 write from dictation questions significantly affected both my writing and listening score. I've heard that it carries the most marks for listening and writing. I still don't know why I got a low score in speaking. Anyway where did you place your mic? andd did you speak the whole 40s or just 2 or 3 blue bars early. I spoke until the last blue bar. so the system might have marked it as incomplete.


----------



## divnit

amit.aswani said:


> Hi,
> 
> This seems to be quite a good numbers. I think you should be able to achieve at least 80+ in all, dont worry. The real test is 15-20% easier than mock test. Between, how could you manage to score 90 in vocabulary ?


Hey Amit,

Thanks for the encouraging words. I hope what you said is correct and the actual test is easier. Sorry, but I did not get your question on 90 in vocabulary. A lot of people have scored 90 overall. For myself, it's just 72.

Cheers.


----------



## fahrenheit90

Shantha_asiri said:


> I feel rally bad for you, having such good score in MOC should have get much better results, also it could be due to over confident or you where too excited, this happened to me once, as you said i also believe that luck also part of this so wish you better luck next time.


spot on mate. yeah, I was overconfident since I had better marks in the practise test and I presumed the actual one is going to be a cake walk. I'm usually nervous in exams but I was totally relaxed in this one. 

As for luck, oh god tell me about it, I mean I had one MCMA which was a chemistry related 5 dense paragraphs and took me 5 minutes to complete. At one point I was paranoid whether PTE knew about my practise scores and deliberately assigned me a tougher test  

I'm quite certain that it was because I picked the higher education category when I was booking the exam.


----------



## cindyjane

sam10 said:


> hi how to score more in speaking i have got only 39 in speaking.please tell how you have got 90in speaking


Hi try listen to this Vocaroo | Voice message for read aloud


----------



## sree-raj

pr_ans said:


> You are welcome.


May I ask you where you had given the exam?
I am yet to give the exam but being mindful of distraction during speaking. How did you overcome the loud noises when others are speaking and concentrate?


----------



## Garv_25

*How can I prove I have superior English?*

You have achieved a test score of at least 79 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## dinusubba

sam10 said:


> Hi how u hav got 90 in speaking ,can you please give any tip.
> R-60
> W-74
> S-39
> L-62
> 
> 
> I dont know where i am lagging please advice


Take the PTE scored practise test to get used to the section. I suggest you to practise reading a newspaper loud to gain some confidence. Understand the key scoring components of speaking section. Importance is to maintain the flow and clear pronunciation. 

Record your voice while practising and listen it back, this will help you to identify sections you need to concentrate more.

With good confidence and practise it is not a big deal to score 80+ ..


----------



## pon.saravanan

I took the exam on yesterday 8th Jun 2016. 

Been to center 30 minutes before. Application was not responding after the introduction section so exam instructor came in and simply rebooted the machine. After that, mic stopped working, then she replaced(hot swap) the mic. Due to that, I have lost one question in speak section. 

Checked the status in the night, the status was 'Delivery Successful - On hold'. I don't know what is happening. I guess, the brute-force reboot caused my results to be on hold. Any idea when can i expect the results? Anyone had a problem like this before?


----------



## dinusubba

pon.saravanan said:


> I took the exam on yesterday 8th Jun 2016.
> 
> Been to center 30 minutes before. Application was not responding after the introduction section so exam instructor came in and simply rebooted the machine. After that, mic stopped working, then she replaced(hot swap) the mic. Due to that, I have lost one question in speak section.
> 
> Checked the status in the night, the status was 'Delivery Successful - On hold'. I don't know what is happening. I guess, the brute-force reboot caused my results to be on hold. Any idea when can i expect the results? Anyone had a problem like this before?


Don't worry, hold is regular status before finalising the results. You should get the results in a day or two. If the system reboot and mic swapping as affected your score, reach out to PTE customer care with the concern.


----------



## pon.saravanan

dinusubba said:


> Don't worry, hold is regular status before finalising the results. You should get the results in a day or two. If the system reboot and mic swapping as affected your score, reach out to PTE customer care with the concern.


Thank you so much.

I already emailed the customer care today about what i experienced on my exam day.


----------



## jonnadaupendra

Hi Expats,

Could any of you please provide any suggestions/ tips in Reading section. Attempted exam twice, both times lost in Reading. 

PTE- A : May - 9 : LRSW : 65/55/71/67
PTE- A : Jun - 4 : LRSW : 65/58/65/67

Please advice which topic carries more marks and how to handle or deal with time.


----------



## jonnadaupendra

In my last attempt I observed that another girl also got few topics same in Describe Image & Retell lecture. Is it all the people will get same paper for same slot ??


----------



## jonnadaupendra

Yes, Most of time you will get the essay from the List only. In my last 2 attemptes I got 3 essays which are from list only.

1) Early Marriage
2) How good motivation help to Successed
3) Global warming


----------



## hari_it_ram

jonnadaupendra said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could any of you please provide any suggestions/ tips in Reading section. Attempted exam twice, both times lost in Reading.
> 
> PTE- A : May - 9 : LRSW : 65/55/71/67
> PTE- A : Jun - 4 : LRSW : 65/58/65/67
> 
> Please advice which topic carries more marks and how to handle or deal with time.


TIP 1 - if your planning for 65, then completely skip MCMA question types. dont waste time on that.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

pon.saravanan said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I already emailed the customer care today about what i experienced on my exam day.


This happened to me as well and still waiting, you will get a mail once the review is over and then it will go for correction of your exam.


----------



## sounddonor

jonnadaupendra said:


> Yes, Most of time you will get the essay from the List only. In my last 2 attemptes I got 3 essays which are from list only.
> 
> 1) Early Marriage
> 2) How good motivation help to Successed
> 3) Global warming


thanks.


----------



## fahrenheit90

One question, should I speak until the last blue bar in speaking or three or four blue bars earlier? Since unlike in the practice tests it doesn't have a timer? In my real test, I spoke until the recording status turned complete. I wonder whether this affected my score.


----------



## adobo_expat

jonnadaupendra said:


> Yes, Most of time you will get the essay from the List only. In my last 2 attemptes I got 3 essays which are from list only.
> 
> 1) Early Marriage
> 2) How good motivation help to Successed
> 3) Global warming


hi, where can see this "list" you are referring to, does it have the model answer too?
or where can find those sample essays they give in PTE-Academic test with model answer. 

thanks in advance for those who can help


----------



## sree-raj

Hello folks,

Has anyone in this forum given exam in Perth? Which center is good to go - Navitas or Central Institute?

Also anyone please throw some light on how to overcome distractions from fellow exam takers in speaking? This is my first attempt with PTE and noticed am getting easily distracted from the noise around.

Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan

Shantha_asiri said:


> This happened to me as well and still waiting, you will get a mail once the review is over and then it will go for correction of your exam.


Oh I see, They replied me that they are looking into my issue. Let me see. I Just need to score 65 for 10 points.

waiting eagerly.


----------



## Islander820

fahrenheit90 said:


> Thanks KD, yeah I'll surely get it next time.I got to know two of them before the exam, one actually said it was easy, and the other was nervous before the exam because of the low score in practise tests, and after the actual one she was quite content, so I figured it was easier for her.
> 
> I don't know if its the same exam for everyone, I didn't pay much attention to others. but I think I was the first one to finish the speaking section since I heard some of them doing the retell lecture when I was doing the summary writing. Nevertheless, I doubt that they got the same thing because I heard one repeat sentence of the person next to me which wasn't in mine.
> 
> I think the 2 write from dictation questions significantly affected both my writing and listening score. I've heard that it carries the most marks for listening and writing. I still don't know why I got a low score in speaking. Anyway where did you place your mic? andd did you speak the whole 40s or just 2 or 3 blue bars early. I spoke until the last blue bar. so the system might have marked it as incomplete.


I placed it around my eye level. I recorded few read aloud passages at home placing the mic at different positions. I was happy with the recording when it was around my eye level. So did the same at the exam.
Yea I never went up to the last blue bar. I always stopped few blue bars short somewhere between 36-38 seconds. And I never waited till mic to stop recording automatically(since there was huge background noise that day). I always pressed Next when I stopped speaking in all the speaking tasks.


----------



## fahrenheit90

Islander820 said:


> I placed it around my eye level. I recorded few read aloud passages at home placing the mic at different positions. I was happy with the recording when it was around my eye level. So did the same at the exam.
> Yea I never went up to the last blue bar. I always stopped few blue bars short somewhere between 36-38 seconds. And I never waited till mic to stop recording automatically(since there was huge background noise that day). I always pressed Next when I stopped speaking in all the speaking tasks.


good information. Thanks mate


----------



## SumitSingla

*Overall score 71*

Dear All,

My PTE score is as below:

Overall score - 71

Listening - 64
Reading - 76
Speaking - 68
Writing - 72

Will I get 10 points with the above score or not? Please note I have scored 64 in Listening.

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## Sansu83

SumitSingla said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My PTE score is as below:
> 
> Overall score - 71
> 
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 76
> Speaking - 68
> Writing - 72
> 
> Will I get 10 points with the above score or not? Please note I have scored 64 in Listening.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Singla


Unfortunately no, need 65 in all parameters.


----------



## SumitSingla

Thanks

BTW, you scored 90 in speaking...great. Any tips please?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## kseeker

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks
> 
> BTW, you scored 90 in speaking...great. Any tips please?
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Singla



do not try to speak fast. speak at a controlled pace, speak clear..


----------



## Sansu83

SumitSingla said:


> Thanks
> 
> BTW, you scored 90 in speaking...great. Any tips please?
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Singla


Years of practice and it was the easiest module for me. My job profile was to speak to global customers. It was difficult initially however later found it easy. All I can say sound natural, speak with mouth wide open, let the jaws get some exercise, listen to English audio daily.


----------



## platon.abolf

kseeker said:


> do not try to speak fast. speak at a controlled pace, speak clear..


I did same. Speak slow and make good pronunciation. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sree-raj

Tayyabb said:


> congrats..
> on my 1st attempt i got 70+ in all and on 2nd attempt for 79+ i got less then 70 in all modules..
> any tips for 80+


Hi Tayyabb

Which center did you choose for the test? Navitas or CIT?
Which center has got less distraction from fellow speakers?


----------



## sree-raj

Sansu83 said:


> Years of practice and it was the easiest module for me. My job profile was to speak to global customers. It was difficult initially however later found it easy. All I can say sound natural, speak with mouth wide open, let the jaws get some exercise, listen to English audio daily.


Hi

How did you cope with distraction from fellow speakers? I have been doing good in all modules, just need a bit of practice. The worst and most dreaded was repeat sentence when I did the practice test. Getting easily distracted by others speaking loudly. Supposed to be the easiest, finding it extremely hard to remember every word. I haven't followed any tips like writing first letters yet.
Could you please guide me on this?


----------



## Sansu83

sree-raj said:


> Hi
> 
> How did you cope with distraction from fellow speakers? I have been doing good in all modules, just need a bit of practice. The worst and most dreaded was repeat sentence when I did the practice test. Getting easily distracted by others speaking loudly. Supposed to be the easiest, finding it extremely hard to remember every word. I haven't followed any tips like writing first letters yet.
> Could you please guide me on this?


In my second test, I started a bit late from other candidates. So whatever lines they were reading I was not in the same pace which creates more distraction. There was lady who was shouting top of her voice, I was angry because of it, still I managed to clear the hurdle. Retell lecture note down the key words, before the audio starts write down the introductory sentence like 'This interview or discussion is about ..
and add your notes into logical sentence, you save time and you can add your notes to weave proper sentence. All the best.


----------



## PTE36

hi,
I am planning to appear for PTE A in the next 2-3 weeks.I have given a couple of mock tests but dint opt for evaluation (as it was costly) and I feel that re-tell lecture,describe image, multiple choice-multiple answer and re arrange paragraph are the sections I am not very good at.
Can someone please guide me how to succeed in these parts?
I have also started my coaching classes with a reputed english trainer and I devote 1.5 hours daily(after ofc) and few more hours on weekends, to ensure that I am fully prepared before I appear for the exam as I want to clear it in one shot.
I will be really grateful to all of you if you kindly share your experiences and help me out 

Regards,
PTE-A Aspirant


----------



## aggpunit

Need help in understanding. If I give another shot for PTE in order to prove my overall points, will my previous score is made void, irrespective of the outcome?


----------



## dreamsanj

aggpunit said:


> Need help in understanding. If I give another shot for PTE in order to prove my overall points, will my previous score is made void, irrespective of the outcome?


No score will be invalid.. You can choose to submit any score to dibp.. Dibp will accept what you submitted


----------



## gsferrari

New to the forum. I just had 3 days to prepare for the PTE and I found all the posts here very helpful. 

1. Try to reach the test venue early. I was there 45 minutes ahead of my test start time and I was able to enter and begin the speaking section at least 10 minutes before anyone else came in. Once people started to enter it became really noisy. I hope the high ambient noise level hasn't affected my score.

2. I struggled with the "describe image" section, as I was expecting. Nothing surprising, I like to get to know my charts and graphs before I talk about them. 25 seconds disappeared before I could figure out the chart so I just described everything I saw on the screen and pointed out the high points and low points. I didn't try to "infer" any information. In a couple of cases I couldn't conclude effectively. I have a feeling this will impact my score.

3. IELTS has a great old lady standing and screaming the time left in each session. While I hated her during my IELTS test, I really missed her during the PTE because the clock is so small and stashed away in a corner of the screen. I was in the middle of final edits for one of the writing tests when I ran out of time. Essentially that sentence is now meaningless and I am sure it will hit my score in a big way.

4. Don't try to erase your notes sheets - just raise your hand and ask for another one.

5. I clicked NEXT after completing my spoken responses. I didn't wait for the recording to "complete". I hope this doesn't mean that these responses will get discarded because that would be hugely unfortunate. I was out of the hall well before many of the other test takers...perhaps they were diligently waiting for each recording to complete.

6. The recording didn't stop after a 3 second pause, possibly due to the high ambient noise levels.

7. Essay was ok. I just used big words that I could remember. Most of my big-word preparation deserted me before the test. I recommend walking into your cabin and immediately penning down the words you want to use during the test. Trust me, recall-ability during the test is hard so it is better to write down 15-20 words on the sheet and just use them all during the test.

8. Pick a corner station - much better to work without people on either side. One side is manageable. You need to reach the center REALLY early for this.

God I hope I clear the 79+ requirement. I need those points. Currently sitting at 55 and my first attempt at IELTS was L8, S8.5, R6.5, W6.5. I hope the PTE computer is more generous


----------



## bettavilla

To all the 79+ writing section achiever:

I have some doubts regarding the type of writing required for the PTE Write Essay section. Basically I am not sure what kind of Essay I am expected to write to achieve a 79+

I already achieved a 7 in IELTS writing (both academic and general), but I was wondering whether I should apply the same format and writing style to PTE. I am afraid I am still not able to do that in less than 20mins.

In IELTS I used the following format

Intro
(Background statement - Detailed Background statement - Thesis statement - Outline Sentence) 

Paragraph 1 
(Topic sentence - Example - Discussion - Conclusion) 

Paragraph 1 
(Topic sentence - Example - Discussion - Conclusion) 

Conclusion 
(Summary - Restatement of thesis - Prediction/Recommendation) 

*If you have some templates or examples of 79+ essays, would you mind sharing it?
*
I went through the PTE essay writing notes shared in this thread, but all of them have different structures, with some intro or conclusion made up of just one sentence and body sections made up of 2 paragraphs as follows: one very long, 6-7 sentences and one very short 1-2 sentences.

Thanks


----------



## adinil

all the best...are the results out?


gsferrari said:


> New to the forum. I just had 3 days to prepare for the PTE and I found all the posts here very helpful.
> 
> 1. Try to reach the test venue early. I was there 45 minutes ahead of my test start time and I was able to enter and begin the speaking section at least 10 minutes before anyone else came in. Once people started to enter it became really noisy. I hope the high ambient noise level hasn't affected my score.
> 
> 2. I struggled with the "describe image" section, as I was expecting. Nothing surprising, I like to get to know my charts and graphs before I talk about them. 25 seconds disappeared before I could figure out the chart so I just described everything I saw on the screen and pointed out the high points and low points. I didn't try to "infer" any information. In a couple of cases I couldn't conclude effectively. I have a feeling this will impact my score.
> 
> 3. IELTS has a great old lady standing and screaming the time left in each session. While I hated her during my IELTS test, I really missed her during the PTE because the clock is so small and stashed away in a corner of the screen. I was in the middle of final edits for one of the writing tests when I ran out of time. Essentially that sentence is now meaningless and I am sure it will hit my score in a big way.
> 
> 4. Don't try to erase your notes sheets - just raise your hand and ask for another one.
> 
> 5. I clicked NEXT after completing my spoken responses. I didn't wait for the recording to "complete". I hope this doesn't mean that these responses will get discarded because that would be hugely unfortunate. I was out of the hall well before many of the other test takers...perhaps they were diligently waiting for each recording to complete.
> 
> 6. The recording didn't stop after a 3 second pause, possibly due to the high ambient noise levels.
> 
> 7. Essay was ok. I just used big words that I could remember. Most of my big-word preparation deserted me before the test. I recommend walking into your cabin and immediately penning down the words you want to use during the test. Trust me, recall-ability during the test is hard so it is better to write down 15-20 words on the sheet and just use them all during the test.
> 
> 8. Pick a corner station - much better to work without people on either side. One side is manageable. You need to reach the center REALLY early for this.
> 
> God I hope I clear the 79+ requirement. I need those points. Currently sitting at 55 and my first attempt at IELTS was L8, S8.5, R6.5, W6.5. I hope the PTE computer is more generous


----------



## Shefalik

Thank u all...this thread really helped me prepare for my PTE .


----------



## G.K

gsferrari said:


> New to the forum. I just had 3 days to prepare for the PTE and I found all the posts here very helpful.
> 
> 1. Try to reach the test venue early. I was there 45 minutes ahead of my test start time and I was able to enter and begin the speaking section at least 10 minutes before anyone else came in. Once people started to enter it became really noisy. I hope the high ambient noise level hasn't affected my score.
> 
> 2. I struggled with the "describe image" section, as I was expecting. Nothing surprising, I like to get to know my charts and graphs before I talk about them. 25 seconds disappeared before I could figure out the chart so I just described everything I saw on the screen and pointed out the high points and low points. I didn't try to "infer" any information. In a couple of cases I couldn't conclude effectively. I have a feeling this will impact my score.
> 
> 3. IELTS has a great old lady standing and screaming the time left in each session. While I hated her during my IELTS test, I really missed her during the PTE because the clock is so small and stashed away in a corner of the screen. I was in the middle of final edits for one of the writing tests when I ran out of time. Essentially that sentence is now meaningless and I am sure it will hit my score in a big way.
> 
> 4. Don't try to erase your notes sheets - just raise your hand and ask for another one.
> 
> 5. I clicked NEXT after completing my spoken responses. I didn't wait for the recording to "complete". I hope this doesn't mean that these responses will get discarded because that would be hugely unfortunate. I was out of the hall well before many of the other test takers...perhaps they were diligently waiting for each recording to complete.
> 
> 6. The recording didn't stop after a 3 second pause, possibly due to the high ambient noise levels.
> 
> 7. Essay was ok. I just used big words that I could remember. Most of my big-word preparation deserted me before the test. I recommend walking into your cabin and immediately penning down the words you want to use during the test. Trust me, recall-ability during the test is hard so it is better to write down 15-20 words on the sheet and just use them all during the test.
> 
> 8. Pick a corner station - much better to work without people on either side. One side is manageable. You need to reach the center REALLY early for this.
> 
> God I hope I clear the 79+ requirement. I need those points. Currently sitting at 55 and my first attempt at IELTS was L8, S8.5, R6.5, W6.5. I hope the PTE computer is more generous


Hello Mate,

When did you appear in the test? Can you please share the Essay topic you got in your test?
Please also share your scores.

Thanks 
GK


----------



## gsferrari

adinil said:


> all the best...are the results out?


Nope just got done at 11:00am today. Started at 8:20am. I'll update here once my scores are out. I'll probably have to re-strategize and have another go at it. 



G.K said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> When did you appear in the test? Can you please share the Essay topic you got in your test?
> Please also share your scores.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


I took the test this morning in Chennai. Scores won't be out for a few days. Once I have them I will update and re-strategize. 

I think it is critical to be as alert as possible. Sleep well before the test. Drink coffee if you need to get a bit of a lift.

Essay topics are a blur right now. One of them was about adventure sports / extreme sports and my personal feelings about them. The second was about following a strict routine and whether it is beneficial or not in staying focused. 

Cheers!


----------



## paramSG

Hi,
I took my 4th PTE Academic test in Singapore on 10th June and today I got my scores as below. I am very disappointed with my scores. Please help me to improve my pronunciation, oral fluency and reading section.

4th Attempt scores:
L/R/S/W - 67 60 57 65
Enabling skills:
Grammar - 89
Spelling – 87
Vocabulary – 83
Written Discourse – 51
Oral Fluency – 45
Pronunciation – 43
3rd Attempt scores:
L/R/S/W - 65 63 63 65
Enabling skills:
Grammar - 64
Spelling – 75
Vocabulary – 67
Written Discourse – 51
Oral Fluency – 52
Pronunciation – 52

Thanks,
Param


----------



## world4srk

I have given PTE 2 times but still unable to score in speaking.
Below are the scores:
ATTEMPT 1:
LRSW : 75 75 56 76
ATTEMPT 2:
LRSW : 73 72 54 82 

Kindly help how to score in speaking


----------



## ykarthick

Hi friends,

Can some experienced test takers share details about do's and don'ts while taking the test which are not mentioned in any PTE guidelines doc?

I read some post where someone mentioned that they got into trouble for using handkerchief or something like that.

So please share what are the things we shouldn't do inside the test centre.

thanks.


----------



## Nicusha

I took a test today, but it was horrible, especially reading. I have been prepared for reading very well and was confident with my ability in this section. However, again a bad luck was there. I had 18 tasks for 38 minutes, with 3 multiple choice multiple answer 5 paras long and 3 mc single answer 5 paragraphs long. And in fill in the blanks there were more than 6 boxes in each task. I wonder, if anyone can manage to answer those questions within 2 minutes. For writing, I don't know what happened on that test, I got 2 summaries and 1 essay (inventions), but I remember that I pressed the 'Next' button just once.
Speaking was the worst. I got 7 describe image and a map, which were complicated. Answer questions were based on images. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## platon.abolf

world4srk said:


> I have given PTE 2 times but still unable to score in speaking.
> Below are the scores:
> ATTEMPT 1:
> LRSW : 75 75 56 76
> ATTEMPT 2:
> LRSW : 73 72 54 82
> 
> Kindly help how to score in speaking


For speaking you need to focus on describe image and read aloud. Practice more on read aloud. I also struggled with speking but aftet practice managed to get 72. Describe image is the way for you. There are lot of resources on net. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrenheit90

Nicusha said:


> I took a test today, but it was horrible, especially reading. I have been prepared for reading very well and was confident with my ability in this section. However, again a bad luck was there. I had 18 tasks for 38 minutes, with 3 multiple choice multiple answer 5 paras long and 3 mc single answer 5 paragraphs long. And in fill in the blanks there were more than 6 boxes in each task. I wonder, if anyone can manage to answer those questions within 2 minutes. For writing, I don't know what happened on that test, I got 2 summaries and 1 essay (inventions), but I remember that I pressed the 'Next' button just once.
> Speaking was the worst. I got 7 describe image and a map, which were complicated. Answer questions were based on images.
> Fingers crossed.


Yup, my test was similar to yours.


----------



## pon.saravanan

Now a days, It seems PTE too increased the complexity in all the sections. Especially in listening and reading. 

In my listening, I got audio mixed with background music and multiple voices.

Reading was too tricky. You can not rely on elimination to narrow down the choices. Choices are quite close in meaning so that you will have tough time in picking the right one.

Answer short questions are targeted not just to check your English but to check your knowledge on various domains.

I guess, as the number of tests you are taking increases, the toughness may reduce. Hopefully, PTE wont go the IELTS path by forcing everyone to take exam multiple times.


----------



## Code 31

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me to summarise below two different text into one sentence. Thanks in advance.


Australia has played a pivotal role to curbed child beauty contests by promoting inner beauty as compared to outer------------the beauty of a woman is not in a facial mole, but true beauty in a Woman is reflected in her soul----------------It creates negative physical and mental health impact on girls such as eating disorders, self-harm, depression, anxiety, low self-esteem and poor academic performance.

Cows are ruminant’s animals with a unique digestive system that allows them to live on otherwise unpalatable foods by repeatedly regurgitating and re-chewing them as "cud." The cud is then swallowed again and further digested by specialised bacterial, protozoal, and fungal microbes that live in the rumen, one of the four compartments of a cow's stomach.


----------



## rickybd2

Code 31 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me to summarise below two different text into one sentence. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Australia has played a pivotal role to curbed child beauty contests by promoting inner beauty as compared to outer------------the beauty of a woman is not in a facial mole, but true beauty in a Woman is reflected in her soul----------------It creates negative physical and mental health impact on girls such as eating disorders, self-harm, depression, anxiety, low self-esteem and poor academic performance.
> 
> Cows are ruminant’s animals with a unique digestive system that allows them to live on otherwise unpalatable foods by repeatedly regurgitating and re-chewing them as "cud." The cud is then swallowed again and further digested by specialized bacterial, protozoal, and fungal microbes that live in the rumen, one of the four compartments of a cow's stomach.


ouke , these two are summarized spoken text, not writing summary from the writing module; so therefore, you dont need to make it one sentence. btw, these 2 questions appeared in the exam.


----------



## Nicusha

fahrenheit90 said:


> I just received my score report. I feel so sad that I worked hard to achieve such a low score. I got L70, W73, S78, and R90. Honestly, the exam was tough, 3x tougher than the scored practice mocks. (My practice tests scores are L80, S77, W72, and R69 for practice test A, and W90, L89, S86, and R75 for test B)
> I thought I’d get easier stuff in the real exam since everyone in this forum said so. Far from it! I think speaking section was relatively the easiest of them all, others were painfully time-consuming. However, my pronunciation score is 62, I think maybe it is because I placed the mic on my forehead since I read some of the successful candidates commenting this strategy or maybe I used the full 40s to speak. (Unlike in the mock, time in the actual is represented in blue bars). My oral fluency score is 90.
> Reading was the toughest of them all, tougher than Macmillan. I got one-page length 6 drop-down and 3 MCMA questions. They were mostly academically related topics, similar to passages in reference materials, and not only I had to read it but simultaneously I had to comprehend it too. Another thing I noticed (even in listening) is that there were a lot of esoteric words like the ones you find in Siddhartha Mukherjee's books. In all the MCMA questions I got five para length science related topics. However, since I’m an avid book reader and have a reading speed around 350wpm, I could marginally tackle them. Re-order paragraphs were extremely difficult and so were the fill in the blanks ones. Only MCSA questions were easier.
> In writing, I was praying I’d get two essays and one summary but got the exact opposite. Like the MCMA questions in reading sections, the summary para’s were lengthy. I took me at least 5 minutes to read and get the idea. Even though my writing skills and grammar knowledge are sub-par (I haven’t written anything in two years), I think I did ok here (G90, S88, V65, WD79)
> In listening, I missed two write from dictations. When I was doing the practice exams I usually had 5 to 10 minutes left every time. Even in this section most the answers were not straightforward like the ones in practice ones, you need some mental capacity to answer the questions. In fill in the blanks, there were 4 to 5 big words, and I couldn’t spell them correctly. Most of the audio clips took forever to finish and at the end I only had like a minute for the write from dictation part.
> After the exam, I felt like as if I was hit by a truck and I spoke with two other candidates and they were elated since according to them the exam was easier than the mock. They couldn’t even pass the 60 mark in the mock. Almost all of them were in a good mood after completing the exam. I don’t know why I was dealt such a bad card. Bad luck I guess. What’s worse is that I have to wait another 50 days to retake the exam since only one place if offering PTE.
> I was perplexed by the toughness of the exam and I spoke to a buddy of mine in Oz regarding this, and he said it is possible that this is due selecting “higher studies” rather than “skilled migration” when booking the test. I was in a hurry at the time I was booking that I didn’t even look at those stuff and clicked hurriedly because the test center said there was around one slot available for that date. I think maybe that’s why I got a lot of academic material in both listening and reading area. With that in my mind, I booked another exam in July. So I hope everything goes well this time.



Yeah, the difficulty might depend on selection of these reasons.


----------



## gsferrari

Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!

L - 90
R - 90
S - 90
W - 90

Overall score 90

Enablers:
Grammar - 80
Oral Fluency - 78
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 90

I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?

Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the complexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made. 

A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.

I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.


----------



## dinusubba

gsferrari said:


> Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!
> 
> L - 90
> R - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> 
> Overall score 90
> 
> Enablers:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?
> 
> Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the coplexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made.
> 
> A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.
> 
> I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.


Congrats and that's correct you get 20 points for superior English


----------



## twisty

Hi friends! Please help me out!!
I have been really stuck on the Speaking section, I've been getting around 70 consistently but no where near 79. The problem is that my pronunciation is only 60 which perplexed a lot of my friends and tutors as they think my English pronunciation is good. Do you have any idea what is causing the problem? 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## fedor

gsferrari said:


> Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!
> 
> L - 90
> R - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> 
> Overall score 90
> 
> Enablers:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?
> 
> Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the complexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made.
> 
> A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.
> 
> I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.


hai gsferrari
CONGRATZ....for your super result .I also attempted pte exam on last month but failed to achieve 65 in all parameters.I am going to give my second attempt on next friday.can you please share any tips for improving speaking section mark
score from my last attempt

L=66
W=74
S=57
R=72

GRAMMER=64
ORALFLUENY=70
PRONOUNCIATION=51
SPELLING =88
VOCABULARY=60
WRITTEN DISCOURSE=54


----------



## gsferrari

fedor said:


> hai gsferrari
> CONGRATZ....for your super result .I also attempted pte exam on last month but failed to achieve 65 in all parameters.I am going to give my second attempt on next friday.can you please share any tips for improving speaking section mark
> score from my last attempt


Thank you Fedor.

I tackled the speaking section with the same approach recommended by others here. Some of the paragraphs that you have to read aloud come with a 30 second recording window. Some have a 35 second window and some have a 40 second window. 

The length of the recording window depends on the number of words / commas in the paragraph. This should be a good indication of what the computer is expecting in the response. 

1. In the prep time, read through the passage completely. You will have enough time to attack it once before recording starts.

2. Identify difficult words and roll your tongue over these words a couple of times. Always keep the context of the sentence in mind. This will decide the intonation of the word.

3. Identify unfamiliar words and think about the way it is used in the sentence. Even words you have never used/seen before can be pronounced correctly if you break them down. For example : Tachycardia. A sentence using this could be "The doctors had stabilised the patient despite frequent spells of Tachycardia". 

Cardia = Cardio = Heart related
Tachy = Tacho = Speed/Acceleration 

So you kind of get the picture that the word has something to do with Heart Rate spikes etc. The intonation associated with the word would be "grave" or "serious" and not "joy". 

4. Exaggerate your pronunciation. It really has to register with the computer. Forget about the people around and what they "might" think about you. They are too busy in their own tests to listen to you. Speak every word with extreme facial muscle involvement so the accent neutralises and the pronunciation is more accurate. 

5. Words with the prefix "de" like Deliberate / Detailed / Disconsolate and other similar prefixes, need to be addressed with a terse delivery of the De/Di and a punchy delivery of the letter that follows. In the case of Deliberate - De is delivered sharp and short and then you say the "L" in liberate with passion. DeLLLiberate. I hope this makes sense.

6. Pause after commas - but don't forget to emphasize the next word that follows in the correct manner. Avoid the sing-song Indian style of speaking. 

7. In the describe image section I did NOT infer any information about population growth / decline / sales growth / profits etc. I simply described whatever I saw on the chart. You DO NOT need to understand the chart. Just state what is on X-Axis / Y-Axis (sometimes you can have two metrics on the Y-Axis for the same X-Axis). Mention the type of chart, title of the chart as shown on screen (just read it!) and the high values (with corresponding X and Y readings) and low values with (corresponding X and Y readings). To conclude (important!) you can just glance at the chart and see if it is a gradual change or a sharp change and then use the right words to describe it. Example : "In conclusion, it is apparent from the graph/table/chart that the population of Bulgaria has declined sharply while the population of Austria has risen steadily in the same measurement period." DONE!

8. Repeat Sentence : DROP YOUR PEN. Don't make notes and confuse yourself. Just listen carefully and "MUG" the sentence. You only need to remember it for 5 seconds so just close your eyes and pay attention and vomit it back in the same tone with the same pauses. That is all I did. I didn't note anything down because I found that certain words are designed to trick you. I made an error where I mis-heard a word in my zeal for noting down the first letter of each word (a tactic I picked up somewhere) and I substituted it with the word "Opportunity" which I felt made sense in the context of the overall sentence. 

9. Summarise the lecture - take notes, string the points together with an introduction, content and conclusion. This format is important. Any names in the lecture - just mention them.

10. Short Answers - I repeated each answer twice. I did this because the screen shows "recording" before the blue line starts to progress and I wasn't sure my immediate response had been recorded or not. I also didn't want to wait for the blue line to move in case the mic turned off on it's own. So I would answer "Mammal...Mammal" and "Spoon...Spoon" and "Accordion...Accordion". This worked for me. The ... is roughly 2 second gap between "recording" showing up on the screen and the blue line actually starting to move.

11. What else?


----------



## gsferrari

There is room to make mistakes and still score 90.

1. I was editing my essay when the clock ran out. The conclusion sentence would have sounded meaningless at that point. 

2. I misheard one of the words in the repeat sentence section and replaced it with a suitable word in the context of the sentence. 

3. I scored only 65 in spelling. Clearly Spelling is not AS important as they claim. It is better to try and spell correctly. This is why I mentioned earlier that as soon as you enter the test environment, write down 15-20 big-ticket words onto the erasable sheet. There is no rule against doing this. These are words you can really count on during the test. Words like Elucidate / Revelation / Discombobulate / Pique or Piquant / Ergo / Baffle or Baffled / Incorrigible / Destitute / Indoctrinate etc. Make your comfort list and pen it down.

4. REACH THE CENTER EARLY (and never type like THIS in the test ) . When you reach there early (before watchman) you get to enter and sign in early and you can start your test 15-20 minutes before anyone else enters the hall. This gives you a quiet environment for the speaking test. I managed to get half-way into the describe image section before the next person entered the room. 

5. It really really helps to read books / magazines / transcripts of speeches. Popular speeches with transcripts can help you a lot because you can watch guys like Bill Clinton / Obama etc. on screen and hear their pronunciation while reading the exact transcript. There are better examples but I did a couple of speech readings before my test. Even if you have a strong Indian accent, you can pronounce the words in-line with western standards with the appropriate weight on the certain letters. 

For the record, I found the PTE significantly more fun and stressful than the IELTS but it got over in under 3 hours!! Don't attempt the IELTS at all - PTE is much more reliable and you can really score big here. 

If anyone wants to hear my english please send me sentences and I'll record and upload my reading as I might have in the actual test environment. I hope that will help. I did use a moderate western accent because I am used to it. Don't let the "put-on" accent throw you off.


----------



## bettavilla

gsferrari said:


> Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!
> 
> L - 90
> R - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> 
> Overall score 90
> 
> Enablers:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?
> 
> Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the complexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made.
> 
> A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.
> 
> I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.


Wow, congrats! 90 each section is astonishing.

Could you please share how did you approach Write Essay section to get such a high score?

on page 1049 I wrote what my doubts/issues are with this section.

Thank you in advance and congratulations again!


----------



## mike445566

gsferrari said:


> Thank you Fedor.
> 
> I tackled the speaking section with the same approach recommended by others here. Some of the paragraphs that you have to read aloud come with a 30 second recording window. Some have a 35 second window and some have a 40 second window.
> 
> The length of the recording window depends on the number of words / commas in the paragraph. This should be a good indication of what the computer is expecting in the response.
> 
> 1. In the prep time, read through the passage completely. You will have enough time to attack it once before recording starts.
> 
> 2. Identify difficult words and roll your tongue over these words a couple of times. Always keep the context of the sentence in mind. This will decide the intonation of the word.
> 
> 3. Identify unfamiliar words and think about the way it is used in the sentence. Even words you have never used/seen before can be pronounced correctly if you break them down. For example : Tachycardia. A sentence using this could be "The doctors had stabilised the patient despite frequent spells of Tachycardia".
> 
> Cardia = Cardio = Heart related
> Tachy = Tacho = Speed/Acceleration
> 
> So you kind of get the picture that the word has something to do with Heart Rate spikes etc. The intonation associated with the word would be "grave" or "serious" and not "joy".
> 
> 4. Exaggerate your pronunciation. It really has to register with the computer. Forget about the people around and what they "might" think about you. They are too busy in their own tests to listen to you. Speak every word with extreme facial muscle involvement so the accent neutralises and the pronunciation is more accurate.
> 
> 5. Words with the prefix "de" like Deliberate / Detailed / Disconsolate and other similar prefixes, need to be addressed with a terse delivery of the De/Di and a punchy delivery of the letter that follows. In the case of Deliberate - De is delivered sharp and short and then you say the "L" in liberate with passion. DeLLLiberate. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> 6. Pause after commas - but don't forget to emphasize the next word that follows in the correct manner. Avoid the sing-song Indian style of speaking.
> 
> 7. In the describe image section I did NOT infer any information about population growth / decline / sales growth / profits etc. I simply described whatever I saw on the chart. You DO NOT need to understand the chart. Just state what is on X-Axis / Y-Axis (sometimes you can have two metrics on the Y-Axis for the same X-Axis). Mention the type of chart, title of the chart as shown on screen (just read it!) and the high values (with corresponding X and Y readings) and low values with (corresponding X and Y readings). To conclude (important!) you can just glance at the chart and see if it is a gradual change or a sharp change and then use the right words to describe it. Example : "In conclusion, it is apparent from the graph/table/chart that the population of Bulgaria has declined sharply while the population of Austria has risen steadily in the same measurement period." DONE!
> 
> 8. Repeat Sentence : DROP YOUR PEN. Don't make notes and confuse yourself. Just listen carefully and "MUG" the sentence. You only need to remember it for 5 seconds so just close your eyes and pay attention and vomit it back in the same tone with the same pauses. That is all I did. I didn't note anything down because I found that certain words are designed to trick you. I made an error where I mis-heard a word in my zeal for noting down the first letter of each word (a tactic I picked up somewhere) and I substituted it with the word "Opportunity" which I felt made sense in the context of the overall sentence.
> 
> 9. Summarise the lecture - take notes, string the points together with an introduction, content and conclusion. This format is important. Any names in the lecture - just mention them.
> 
> 10. Short Answers - I repeated each answer twice. I did this because the screen shows "recording" before the blue line starts to progress and I wasn't sure my immediate response had been recorded or not. I also didn't want to wait for the blue line to move in case the mic turned off on it's own. So I would answer "Mammal...Mammal" and "Spoon...Spoon" and "Accordion...Accordion". This worked for me. The ... is roughly 2 second gap between "recording" showing up on the screen and the blue line actually starting to move.
> 
> 11. What else?


Hats off Mate,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gsferrari

bettavilla said:


> Wow, congrats! 90 each section is astonishing.
> 
> Could you please share how did you approach Write Essay section to get such a high score?
> 
> on page 1049 I wrote what my doubts/issues are with this section.
> 
> Thank you in advance and congratulations again!


I honestly thought I would score less in the Written section because I butchered the conclusion statement in one of the essays. I have posted the topics in an earlier post.

What comes to mind:

1. Both essays were full permissible length (298 words and 292 words respectively)

2. Identical structure (Intro / para 1 / para 2 / conclusion)

3. Both my essays were argument essays that involved presenting a personal POV. I find discussion essays harder to compile because my thought process is faster than my typing ability. 

4. I can touch-type but nowhere near the accuracy of a steno / chataholic

5. I didn't make notes on paper. Went straight to typing out the four essay sections. I typed out Intro / Para1 / Para2 / Conclusion first on the window. I then proceeded to fill in with sentences under each section. After 5-6 minutes I had all the content I wanted on the screen. I then proceeded to spell-check (obviously I did a bad job of it) and make changes to ensure the flow was smooth. 

6. At this point I start to replace simple english with the big words. The advantage of this is you can quickly type the essay in simple english and make sure you have a skeleton to flesh out later. I get slowed down trying to think of big words and you can easily overrun the clock in the process. Similar to F1 drivers putting down a banker lap in qualifying before going for ultimate glory. Even if you crash...you won't be starting from the back of the pack.

7. I add words where it makes more impact and where I have the possibility of using fancier language and I subtract from other sections to compensate. it is a juggling act and you HAVE to keep an eye on the clock. This is where I messed up...clock ran out just as I was massaging the final words in my conclusion. 

8. I believe content is important. I don't know how the computer is able to study the content but it seems to be able to identify a pattern of thoughts and the flow through an essay. You don't need to invent information but the essay topics are often simple enough that you don't have to resort to creativity.

9. I believe there is less scoring weight for the essays than presumed. With the mistake I made I shouldn't have received 90 in the enabling section "writing discourse". Either that or one mistake is permitted per essay. I don't know how these things are scored so this is just an assumption.

10. I studied for the essays the night before the test TBH. Someone here had posted IELTS Ryan so I just searched on Youtube and watched the videos on Argumentative / Discussion essays. Thats about it really.

As you can see from my long posts, I don't really have a problem vomiting content from a keyboard. It helps to be a blogger / reviewer / writer but I carry no special skills that any of you cannot acquire with practice. 

Just sit in front of the TV with Discover Channel / Master Chef Australia and keep typing away whatever they are saying. You hear them...you type. Rewind and check your hit rate. This will help you in the writing discourse, improve your typing speed and help you with the Australian / British / American accents. I had lectures in all three accents during my test.


----------



## gsferrari

I left this out but it strikes me as the most important reason for a high score in the speaking section. 

Filler Sounds...

Um..
Er...
Ummm...
Let me see...
Ufff...

These have to go. It is better to say something totally unrelated than to use these filler sounds. I have been trained to avoid filler sounds (Presentation Skills Training). I frequently deliver presentations to large groups of people and I don't use filler sounds. These indicate a lack of conviction, clarity and knowledge of the content. 

I do not believe I used a single filler sound during the entire test. This is, unfortunately, a more difficult skill to master as nobody in school forces us to form the sentence in our mind before speaking. We are encouraged to blurt out whatever we know as quickly as possible. It took me a solid 6 months to break free of the filler-sound trap and deliver content crisply.

//I'll insert a special note here. Indians are uncomfortable about silence. Latin Americans are pretty much the same. They say "Eyyy" where we say "Ummm". We need to become comfortable with silence. I often make long pauses in my presentations to really let an idea sink in. It also gives me a feeling of control over an audience when I can speak slowly and pause, sometimes for 10 seconds, and just look at select people with a deep stare. This let's them know that I want the idea to sink in and that this is not a moment to disturb me. Become comfortable with silence in speech, it is the fundamental step towards letting go of filler words. These are not my inputs but the inputs from several trainers who had to endure my humming and hawwing for 6 months.//

You can train yourself for this for testing purposes and achieve similar results. Force yourself to pause and employ silence rather than an ummm or err. Do this diligently when you are practicing for the describe image section. Record yourself if you have to so you catch these moments and remember to avoid them.

Describe Image is easy if you resign yourself to just describe the image rather than worry about making inferences from the data. DON'T THINK ABOUT THE DATA...just tell it.

I suck at describe images TBH. Even during the test I had no clue what these images were about. I just described exactly what I saw WITHOUT filler words and sounds.

All the best!


----------



## Garv_25

sam10 said:


> hi how to score more in speaking i have got only 39 in speaking.please tell how you have got 90in speaking


Practice Mate :boxing:, practice as much as you can and concentrate on enabling skills related to speaking.

Try recording your responses to sample question in a mobile recorder and listen back, it will help you identifying the weaker areas you might have.


----------



## amazingvipul

Congrats gsferrari. Scores are really impressive! 

Could you please answer following queries-
- how did you approach mcmqs in both reading and listening sections. 
- did you go through the previous essay answers before going for the exam or just invented ideas in the exam itself. 
- which of the two - pronunciation or fluency has a larger impact on one's speaking score? 
- what was the average time of your read aloud answers?


----------



## gsferrari

amazingvipul said:


> Congrats gsferrari. Scores are really impressive!
> 
> Could you please answer following queries-
> - how did you approach mcmqs in both reading and listening sections.
> - did you go through the previous essay answers before going for the exam or just invented ideas in the exam itself.
> - which of the two - pronunciation or fluency has a larger impact on one's speaking score?
> - what was the average time of your read aloud answers?


Thank you Vipul.

a. MCMA - listen carefully and answer. You can note down key points. Nothing special really. Reading is harder than the listening test IMO. In my test the answers really stood out. There was one where a name was part of the talk and the answer had the same name and context in it. They try to trick you with projected / possible inferences you can make from what you read/hear. DO NOT fall for that trap. You cannot assume any outcome or data. A couple of the options will clearly indicate this assumed data which will be extremely tempting to select.

b. There is no need to invent ideas in the essays if you get argumentative essays. I did not get discussion essays which, I presume, require more knowledge. I believe they do not test you with discussion essays but I could be wrong. The topics are very general in nature and you should have enough material to type out 300 words without any problem. Pick two ideas and run with it.

c. I think both are equally important. I heard some awful accents while I was taking a short mid-session break and I don't think the computer will be able to understand the word through those thick accents. A neutral accent is ideal and you can achieve that with the steps I mentioned earlier (watching and reading speeches with the text on hand).

d. Read aloud was 5-8 seconds less than the maximum time available. I just clicked next after I was done. I was through this session before the ambient noise went up. If you go in late, click next once you are done just to avoid the voices around you corrupting your recording. Keep the mic really close and pay attention in the pre-test sound-check for best results.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Guys,

Has anyone of you ever used PTEVOUCHER website to get an exam coupon of Rs. 9750 because the actual fee of the exam is 10,900?

Is this website reliable?

Thanks


----------



## Sansu83

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone of you ever used PTEVOUCHER website to get an exam coupon of Rs. 9750 because the actual fee of the exam is 10,900?
> 
> Is this website reliable?
> 
> Thanks


I used the Aussiz group website for PTE voucher and I was able to book the test succesfully. It cost me the same amount 9750rs


----------



## paramSG

gsferrari said:


> Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!
> 
> L - 90
> R - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> 
> Overall score 90
> 
> Enablers:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?
> 
> Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the complexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made.
> 
> A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.
> 
> I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.



Congrats friend!!! 
Can you please share tips and materials?


----------



## cheezy_pops

gsferrari said:


> Thank you Vipul.
> 
> a. MCMA - listen carefully and answer. You can note down key points. Nothing special really. Reading is harder than the listening test IMO. In my test the answers really stood out. There was one where a name was part of the talk and the answer had the same name and context in it. They try to trick you with projected / possible inferences you can make from what you read/hear. DO NOT fall for that trap. You cannot assume any outcome or data. A couple of the options will clearly indicate this assumed data which will be extremely tempting to select.
> 
> b. There is no need to invent ideas in the essays if you get argumentative essays. I did not get discussion essays which, I presume, require more knowledge. I believe they do not test you with discussion essays but I could be wrong. The topics are very general in nature and you should have enough material to type out 300 words without any problem. Pick two ideas and run with it.
> 
> c. I think both are equally important. I heard some awful accents while I was taking a short mid-session break and I don't think the computer will be able to understand the word through those thick accents. A neutral accent is ideal and you can achieve that with the steps I mentioned earlier (watching and reading speeches with the text on hand).
> 
> d. Read aloud was 5-8 seconds less than the maximum time available. I just clicked next after I was done. I was through this session before the ambient noise went up. If you go in late, click next once you are done just to avoid the voices around you corrupting your recording. Keep the mic really close and pay attention in the pre-test sound-check for best results.


Were you able to copy all items in the repeat sentence? Can you share tips regarding summarize written text and re-tell lecture? Thank you!


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi gsferrari,

I am really striving hard to get 65 in each module. This time i was short of 2 marks in writting and listening.

Any tips on that?





gsferrari said:


> There is room to make mistakes and still score 90.
> 
> 1. I was editing my essay when the clock ran out. The conclusion sentence would have sounded meaningless at that point.
> 
> 2. I misheard one of the words in the repeat sentence section and replaced it with a suitable word in the context of the sentence.
> 
> 3. I scored only 65 in spelling. Clearly Spelling is not AS important as they claim. It is better to try and spell correctly. This is why I mentioned earlier that as soon as you enter the test environment, write down 15-20 big-ticket words onto the erasable sheet. There is no rule against doing this. These are words you can really count on during the test. Words like Elucidate / Revelation / Discombobulate / Pique or Piquant / Ergo / Baffle or Baffled / Incorrigible / Destitute / Indoctrinate etc. Make your comfort list and pen it down.
> 
> 4. REACH THE CENTER EARLY (and never type like THIS in the test ) . When you reach there early (before watchman) you get to enter and sign in early and you can start your test 15-20 minutes before anyone else enters the hall. This gives you a quiet environment for the speaking test. I managed to get half-way into the describe image section before the next person entered the room.
> 
> 5. It really really helps to read books / magazines / transcripts of speeches. Popular speeches with transcripts can help you a lot because you can watch guys like Bill Clinton / Obama etc. on screen and hear their pronunciation while reading the exact transcript. There are better examples but I did a couple of speech readings before my test. Even if you have a strong Indian accent, you can pronounce the words in-line with western standards with the appropriate weight on the certain letters.
> 
> For the record, I found the PTE significantly more fun and stressful than the IELTS but it got over in under 3 hours!! Don't attempt the IELTS at all - PTE is much more reliable and you can really score big here.
> 
> If anyone wants to hear my english please send me sentences and I'll record and upload my reading as I might have in the actual test environment. I hope that will help. I did use a moderate western accent because I am used to it. Don't let the "put-on" accent throw you off.


----------



## gsferrari

cheezy_pops said:


> Were you able to copy all items in the repeat sentence? Can you share tips regarding summarize written text and re-tell lecture? Thank you!


Is repeat sentence the one where you speak what you have just heard? Then yes - It is easy to repeat after the sentence is delivered in the headset. Just shut off all other thought processes and just focus on staying alert. Activate those short term memory cells. 



sourabhmatta said:


> Hi gsferrari,
> 
> I am really striving hard to get 65 in each module. This time i was short of 2 marks in writting and listening.
> 
> Any tips on that?


Take the break before listening. Helps calm things down. I was one of the few people who took the break and despite that, I finished well before everyone else. 

I've given most of the tips in earlier posts. I think you should spend some time and go through them and evaluate their applicability in your case.

Big words, grammar, no upper-case letters in the rest of the sentence (very hard for us to do!) and stay within the word limit. I don't think there is much more to the written section.

Listening is all about short term memory and alertness. The missing word section was most worrying for me because you don't know when the beep is going to come. Before the recording starts playing you need to scan the options and get some sense of what they could mean / where they might fit in. As the sentence is being delivered I use my finger to point at the 4 options because slowly some of them get eliminated. When the beep sounds you are usually just choosing between two options or the answer is painfully obvious. In my case it was the latter.


----------



## cheezy_pops

Thank you so much gsferrari!


----------



## az1610

in my mock tests i scored 
90 vocab
90 written discourse
90 grammar
72 spelling

still my overall writing score was 73...any reasons for that? what is the most important factor in writing?

secondly, correct strategy for reading fill in the blanks...i am talking about both, choose from word bank and choose from drop down menu...
are they idioms or collocations in reading fill in the blanks?
plus how to complete reading section within time ??


----------



## az1610

gsferrari said:


> Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!
> 
> L - 90
> R - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> 
> Overall score 90
> 
> Enablers:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?
> 
> Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the complexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made.
> 
> A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.
> 
> I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.


in my mock tests i scored 
90 vocab
90 written discourse
90 grammar
72 spelling

still my overall writing score was 73...any reasons for that? what is the most important factor in writing?

secondly, correct strategy for reading fill in the blanks...i am talking about both, choose from word bank and choose from drop down menu...
are they idioms or collocations in reading fill in the blanks?
plus how to complete reading section within time ??


----------



## gsferrari

az1610 said:


> in my mock tests i scored
> 90 vocab
> 90 written discourse
> 90 grammar
> 72 spelling
> 
> still my overall writing score was 73...any reasons for that? what is the most important factor in writing?
> 
> secondly, correct strategy for reading fill in the blanks...i am talking about both, choose from word bank and choose from drop down menu...
> are they idioms or collocations in reading fill in the blanks?
> plus how to complete reading section within time ??


Did you format your essays into 4 paragraphs? Did you provide an explicit conclusion?

FITB is straightforward. Only one word will fit correctly. A couple other options may come close but you need to be sure of the intended meaning.


----------



## az1610

gsferrari said:


> Did you format your essays into 4 paragraphs? Did you provide an explicit conclusion?
> 
> FITB is straightforward. Only one word will fit correctly. A couple other options may come close but you need to be sure of the intended meaning.


structure I used for the essay was the one mention by IELTS Ryan

Intro
supporting para 1
supporting para 2
conclusion


----------



## gsferrari

Guys I am getting a lot of PMs asking for my materials. Honestly I prepared for a sum total of 12 hours in the 3-day period. The rest of the time I was watching a couple of seasons of Masterchef Australia and some of the best speeches on Youtube that came with transcripts. 

A lot of my strategy was based on posts here by other members as well as links to some of the blogs posted in the 700th page range. I'll post all the links I used for my prep:

ptetips

I pretty much checked out all the links here:
For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE

I found this blog very reassuring and confidence inspiring in it's simplicity. Not too much deep content but very appropriate:
https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/category/writing/write-essay/

And of course...this forum and specifically, this thread. So many pages with a lot of quality information hidden. I must have breezed through at least 500 pages.


----------



## Lexa111

gsferrari said:


> Guys I am getting a lot of PMs asking for my materials. Honestly I prepared for a sum total of 12 hours in the 3-day period. The rest of the time I was watching a couple of seasons of Masterchef Australia and some of the best speeches on Youtube that came with transcripts.
> 
> A lot of my strategy was based on posts here by other members as well as links to some of the blogs posted in the 700th page range. I'll post all the links I used for my prep:
> 
> ptetips
> 
> I pretty much checked out all the links here:
> For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE
> 
> I found this blog very reassuring and confidence inspiring in it's simplicity. Not too much deep content but very appropriate:
> https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/category/writing/write-essay/
> 
> And of course...this forum and specifically, this thread. So many pages with a lot of quality information hidden. I must have breezed through at least 500 pages.


Thank you for that. Where did you put your microphone? Because some people were saying when they put microphone above their head they received better score. Did you mumble or pause you think? Do you have an Indian accent? Well done, congrates.


----------



## gsferrari

Normal position. I cannot imagine why it would work better anywhere else and the test environment is not the place to be experimenting. You have a clear opportunity to test the mic before you begin. My voice sounded very clear when played back.

I have to say, the headsets were top notch! I was really worried they would cheap out but I was pleasantly surprised. The IELTS ones are utter trash.


----------



## Lexa111

gsferrari said:


> Normal position. I cannot imagine why it would work better anywhere else and the test environment is not the place to be experimenting. You have a clear opportunity to test the mic before you begin. My voice sounded very clear when played back.
> 
> I have to say, the headsets were top notch! I was really worried they would cheap out but I was pleasantly surprised. The IELTS ones are utter trash.


I went through your other replies and they are all great. I see you had answered that question on headsets. My voice is very clear and I speak very good English, I used to work in England but I have failed the test in Speaking. It makes me wonder why, that's why. again your advice is great, I am going through other posts to take notes. So lets hope I can pass it next time!!! Brilliant job on giving your feedback, thanks. Do you mind recording some text and sending it? It will help. Thanks!!!


----------



## Nicusha

gsferrari said:


> Ok Guys. I just got my scores. I am astonished that it takes just 24 hours from testing to receiving the score report. IELTS is so shoddy in comparison!
> 
> L - 90
> R - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> 
> Overall score 90
> 
> Enablers:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 65 (OUCH!)
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> I guess this means I get 20 points towards my EOI right? So I go from 55 to 75?
> 
> Pretty happy with the results. This forum was a huge morale boost. I was overwhelmed with the complexity of the test in the beginning and with only 3 days to prepare, I was feeling pretty hopeless. The resources and encouragement here provided the impetus I needed to cross the line. I didn't expect these scores given the small mistakes I made.
> 
> A sentimental note : I visited the Ayyappa temple yesterday evening for the first time after 20 years. I have a feeling he was also happy to see me because he has truly blessed me. Faith comes in many shapes and forms, sometimes without form. Pick whatever works for you.
> 
> I am happy to return the positive ideas and energy to anyone who needs it. Please feel free to ask.


Well done, gsferrari! A stunning outcome! 
gsferrari, please could you share some advices for Reading section.

Fill in the blanks.
Re-order paragraphs.
MCSA and MCMA.


Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Nicusha

az1610 said:


> in my mock tests i scored
> 90 vocab
> 90 written discourse
> 90 grammar
> 72 spelling
> 
> still my overall writing score was 73...any reasons for that? what is the most important factor in writing?
> 
> secondly, correct strategy for reading fill in the blanks...i am talking about both, choose from word bank and choose from drop down menu...
> are they idioms or collocations in reading fill in the blanks?
> plus how to complete reading section within time ??


I got similar score
90voc
73 written discourse 
90 grammar
90spelling
but overall score was 73.


----------



## jalpesh

Hello Experts,

Please guide me what's should i do now i have appeared for PTE twice and still not able to clear Reading, Writing and Listening Section Below are my scores:-

1st Time
Listening - 60
Reading - 62 
Speaking - 70
writing - 62

Grammar 73 
Oral Fluency 77
Pronunciation 54
Spelling 71
Vocabulary 59
Written Disc 78

2nd Time
Listening - 64
Reading - 60 
Speaking - 75
writing - 61

Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 89
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 48
Vocabulary 54
Written Disc 54

I have written essay with structure of 1+2+1 still got 54 in written disclosure

Please help me with some strategy..

What should i do to get rid of Reading and Writing Section especially..I think i am lacking in summary writing summary..how can i prove that section ?

Please help me i am getting frustuated


----------



## dinusubba

jalpesh said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please guide me what's should i do now i have appeared for PTE twice and still not able to clear Reading, Writing and Listening Section Below are my scores:-
> 
> 1st Time
> Listening - 60
> Reading - 62
> Speaking - 70
> writing - 62
> 
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 77
> Pronunciation 54
> Spelling 71
> Vocabulary 59
> Written Disc 78
> 
> 2nd Time
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 60
> Speaking - 75
> writing - 61
> 
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 47
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 54
> Written Disc 54
> 
> I have written essay with structure of 1+2+1 still got 54 in written disclosure
> 
> Please help me with some strategy..
> 
> What should i do to get rid of Reading and Writing Section especially..I think i am lacking in summary writing summary..how can i prove that section ?
> 
> Please help me i am getting frustuated


Hi jalpesh,

Looking at your results, it looks like you have to concentrate on improving Vocabulary (59, 54) and Spelling (48). These two components have high importance in your writing score.

So I suggest you to build up vocabulary by practising and using some complex words, synonyms in your paragraphs. 

Coming to listening part, how much are you scoring in the practise tests ? Concentration is the key for this section. I suggest practise as many questions as you can for this section.


----------



## jalpesh

dinusubba said:


> Hi jalpesh,
> 
> Looking at your results, it looks like you have to concentrate on improving Vocabulary (59, 54) and Spelling (48). These two components have high importance in your writing score.
> 
> So I suggest you to build up vocabulary by practising and using some complex words, synonyms in your paragraphs.
> 
> Coming to listening part, how much are you scoring in the practise tests ? Concentration is the key for this section. I suggest practise as many questions as you can for this section.


Hi thank you for your reply

So i need to use complex words in essay or summary ?

In Listening section i scored 61 in practise test.

How to crack Reading Section ?


----------



## mike445566

az1610 said:


> in my mock tests i scored
> 90 vocab
> 90 written discourse
> 90 grammar
> 72 spelling
> 
> still my overall writing score was 73...any reasons for that? what is the most important factor in writing?
> 
> secondly, correct strategy for reading fill in the blanks...i am talking about both, choose from word bank and choose from drop down menu...
> are they idioms or collocations in reading fill in the blanks?
> plus how to complete reading section within time ??



I think you wrote 230-270 words. Majority of the people who got 80+ in writing has written 290-300 words.


----------



## aggpunit

Writing score for essay does not has any correlation with respect to its length as long as you are within the mentioned word limit of 200-300 words.


----------



## dinusubba

jalpesh said:


> Hi thank you for your reply
> 
> So i need to use complex words in essay or summary ?
> 
> In Listening section i scored 61 in practise test.
> 
> How to crack Reading Section ?


Yes, make sure your spelling mistakes are minimal and phrase grammatically correct sentences. Try to use few complex words in the essay for eg.. GALVANIZE instead of MOTIVATE, CRAFT instead of MAKE etc. I will leave it to your imagination.

Regarding reading, try to improve your speed and concentrate on the crux of the question. Employ strategies like odd man out to find out the answer and most important, make yourself familiar with the exam and scoring pattern.


----------



## amit.aswani

Hi,

I gave my pte test on 10th June but still have not get the result. Is there anyone else who also gave test on 10th June but didn't get the result ýet ?


----------



## gsferrari

aggpunit said:


> Writing score for essay does not has any correlation with respect to its length as long as you are within the mentioned word limit of 200-300 words.


I am inclined to believe otherwise. One of the parameters for a higher score could easily be word count. The closer you are able to get to 300, you might get a higher score. I made big errors in my essay but at 298 and 292 or 296 (can't remember now) words I was very close to the full length permitted. I scored full marks.



mike445566 said:


> I think you wrote 230-270 words. Majority of the people who got 80+ in writing has written 290-300 words.


You might be right on the money here. I recommend everyone to try and get to 280-290 words if you are not able to finish closer to 300. Doesn't take much to swap a few words and add in a few to buffer that essay word-count. It might sound meaningless now but what if that proves to be the ticket to a 90 score?



Nicusha said:


> Well done, gsferrari! A stunning outcome!
> gsferrari, please could you share some advices for Reading section.
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> Re-order paragraphs.
> MCSA and MCMA.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kindness.


Nothing special really. FITB was a simple case of reading the entire passage. Automatically 2 or 3 out of the 4/5 blanks get filled up. Just spend the remaining time on the other, trickier ones. 

MCSA / MCMA like any other test are a case of systematic elimination. Often the correct answer would just stand out. That is how easy it was.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

amit.aswani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my pte test on 10th June but still have not get the result. Is there anyone else who also gave test on 10th June but didn't get the result ýet ?


sometimes it takes more than 2-3 days, you will get the same soon. All the best!!!


----------



## dinusubba

gsferrari said:


> I am inclined to believe otherwise. One of the parameters for a higher score could easily be word count. The closer you are able to get to 300, you might get a higher score. I made big errors in my essay but at 298 and 292 or 296 (can't remember now) words I was very close to the full length permitted. I scored full marks.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right on the money here. I recommend everyone to try and get to 280-290 words if you are not able to finish closer to 300. Doesn't take much to swap a few words and add in a few to buffer that essay word-count. It might sound meaningless now but what if that proves to be the ticket to a 90 score?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special really. FITB was a simple case of reading the entire passage. Automatically 2 or 3 out of the 4/5 blanks get filled up. Just spend the remaining time on the other, trickier ones.
> 
> MCSA / MCMA like any other test are a case of systematic elimination. Often the correct answer would just stand out. That is how easy it was.


Scoring guide of PTE state below. So as long as the essay is between 200 to 300 words it should not be a problem. However, there are other factors that influence the score: Development, structure and coherence, Grammer, Vocabulary range. They all contribute to overall writing score. In order to construct a well phrased and developing article, I believe it will easily take anywhere between 240 to 280 words.

2 Length is between 200 and 300 words
1 Length is between 120 and 199 or between 301 and 380 words
0 Length is less than 120 or more than 380 words. Essay is written in
capital letters, contains no punctuation or only consists of bullet points or
very short sentences


----------



## aggpunit

gsferrari said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Writing score for essay does not has any correlation with respect to its length as long as you are within the mentioned word limit of 200-300 words.
> 
> 
> 
> I am inclined to believe otherwise. One of the parameters for a higher score could easily be word count. The closer you are able to get to 300, you might get a higher score. I made big errors in my essay but at 298 and 292 or 296 (can't remember now) words I was very close to the full length permitted. I scored full marks.
> 
> 
> 
> mike445566 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you wrote 230-270 words. Majority of the people who got 80+ in writing has written 290-300 words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right on the money here. I recommend everyone to try and get to 280-290 words if you are not able to finish closer to 300. Doesn't take much to swap a few words and add in a few to buffer that essay word-count. It might sound meaningless now but what if that proves to be the ticket to a 90 score?
> 
> 
> 
> Nicusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, gsferrari! A stunning outcome!
> gsferrari, please could you share some advices for Reading section.
> 
> Fill in the blanks.
> Re-order paragraphs.
> MCSA and MCMA.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing special really. FITB was a simple case of reading the entire passage. Automatically 2 or 3 out of the 4/5 blanks get filled up. Just spend the remaining time on the other, trickier ones.
> 
> MCSA / MCMA like any other test are a case of systematic elimination. Often the correct answer would just stand out. That is how easy it was.
Click to expand...

We cannot leave the things into assumptions. Essay with 200 words can fetch you full marks. We cannot obsolete the basic guidelines of PTE. One side effect of writing longer essay would be that you may be prone to make bigger number of mistakes.


----------



## gsferrari

aggpunit said:


> We cannot leave the things into assumptions. Essay with 200 words can fetch you full marks. We cannot obsolete the basic guidelines of PTE. One side effect of writing longer essay would be that you may be prone to make bigger number of mistakes.


Yes that is also true. I certainly didn't have time to make all the adjustments I wanted at the end.


----------



## amit.aswani

DeepaliVohra said:


> sometimes it takes more than 2-3 days, you will get the same soon. All the best!!!


Okay,
Thanks much !!


----------



## aggpunit

I went through one of the post, mentioning about the acievement on 79+ score with series of attempt.
In order to follow the same path, I would seek suggestion and advice on my following queries.
1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min?
2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79?
3. There are pssiblity of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that?
4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort?
I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.


----------



## ajay23888

*PTE Query Speaking*

he same script in all the Describe image would work ? I mean , if i say the same last line in all the graph would impact negatively ? or this is ok ? My target is 65+







cheezy_pops said:


> Hi there, try to access pinoyau.com and there you can see the comments of our fellow Filipino friends. According to them, we must use template or script to make our speaking more fluent as this is more important rather than the content itself. Try to practice recording yourself while looking at a graph and say these things:
> 
> 1. "The chart projected on the screen shows (read the title) in (year) or between year"
> 
> "The chart projected on the screen shows (read the title) between (year) and (year)"
> 
> 2. Say the highest
> 
> 3. Say the lowest
> 
> 4. Look at the timer, if you can see that you have remaining 7 seconds or more, try to add this script:
> 
> "The chart is accurate and concise which can be used as a reference for future study with the same objective"
> 
> **I don't know exactly how others got 90 in speaking but me, all I did was just like that. I hope it helps. Also, try to buy Gold preparation kit and apply those scripts and see if it improves your score.


----------



## cyd

Hi Everyone, 

newbie here.. i found this forum very useful and it's a big help to those people planning to go abroad like me 

keep coming guys..


----------



## hari_it_ram

gsferrari said:


> I am inclined to believe otherwise. One of the parameters for a higher score could easily be word count. The closer you are able to get to 300, you might get a higher score. I made big errors in my essay but at 298 and 292 or 296 (can't remember now) words I was very close to the full length permitted. I scored full marks.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right on the money here. I recommend everyone to try and get to 280-290 words if you are not able to finish closer to 300. Doesn't take much to swap a few words and add in a few to buffer that essay word-count. It might sound meaningless now but what if that proves to be the ticket to a 90 score?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special really. FITB was a simple case of reading the entire passage. Automatically 2 or 3 out of the 4/5 blanks get filled up. Just spend the remaining time on the other, trickier ones.
> 
> MCSA / MCMA like any other test are a case of systematic elimination. Often the correct answer would just stand out. That is how easy it was.



I always scored between 60 and 64 in writing and never crossed 210 or 230 words. 

Is that is the one of the reason for my bad score ?


----------



## sharin

*mock test*

hi, does anyone have unused mock test? please ping me.

thanks


----------



## aggpunit

I went through one of the post, mentioning about the acievement on 79+ score with series of attempt. In order to follow the same path, I would seek suggestion and advice on my following queries. 1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min? 2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79? 3. There are pssiblity of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that? 4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.


----------



## Vikram_99

mike445566 said:


> I think you wrote 230-270 words. Majority of the people who got 80+ in writing has written 290-300 words.


Guys, 

I am not sure if this concept of writing 280+ words to score 79+ is right or not. However, one thing I would like to share here and I believe that you guys are aware of it too is that all 4 sections are integrated. In other words, Listening can impact your Writing score as well. For eg. if you miss to attempt last questions of Listening which are Dictations. (3 sentences to write) then it will impact your writing score as well.
Therefore, we need to do really well in all sections in order to get our desired score.

Hope it helps!

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## cyd

sharin said:


> hi, does anyone have unused mock test? please ping me.
> 
> thanks





sharin said:


> hi, does anyone have unused mock test? please ping me.
> 
> thanks


Sharin, what is mock test? is this the one you can buy in ptepractice.com? 


Hi Everyone, sorry for newbie questions. can anyone enlighten me with this?
*GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT* - Sample questions & 2 scored practice tests (version 1 and 2)

what is this GOLD TEST? did this test can improve your chance to pass the pte exam? is it scored practice tests is the same with mock test?

please help me to understand this to make a decision today.

TIA guys


----------



## rhassan

Can someone share the essay topics mostly appear in the writing module? I heard there are some topics which get repeated most of the time. I Googled and found a spreadsheet but i think someone has deleted all the topics.

If someone has the list of most repeated essay topics, I'll really appreciate it.


----------



## dinusubba

cyd said:


> Sharin, what is mock test? is this the one you can buy in ptepractice.com?
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, sorry for newbie questions. can anyone enlighten me with this?
> *GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT* - Sample questions & 2 scored practice tests (version 1 and 2)
> 
> what is this GOLD TEST? did this test can improve your chance to pass the pte exam? is it scored practice tests is the same with mock test?
> 
> please help me to understand this to make a decision today.
> 
> TIA guys


Gold test preparation kit gives you access to 2 scored practice tests and 50 plus sample questions. 

Scored tests are similar as that of real test and you will get the score report to compare where you need more preparation. It will definitely give you an overview of test pattern.


----------



## cyd

dinusubba said:


> Gold test preparation kit gives you access to 2 scored practice tests and 50 plus sample questions.
> 
> Scored tests are similar as that of real test and you will get the score report to compare where you need more preparation. It will definitely give you an overview of test pattern.


dinusubba, thank you for answering my question.. I really appreciate your response and this website wer can help to those who aspiring immigrants 

Cheers!


----------



## Nicusha

amit.aswani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my pte test on 10th June but still have not get the result. Is there anyone else who also gave test on 10th June but didn't get the result ýet ?


It's a good sign. If they hold your results, they check them manually.
It's a high probability that you get around 90 in some sections.
Well done!


----------



## jalpesh

Hi experts,

I have already take pte practice test A & B.

So if i buy again do i get the similar practice test or it will be different ?


----------



## cyd

jalpesh said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have already take pte practice test A & B.
> 
> So if i buy again do i get the similar practice test or it will be different ?


Hi, did you buy the gold preparation test kit or just the scored test 1 and 2?


----------



## amit.aswani

Nicusha said:


> It's a good sign. If they hold your results, they check them manually.
> It's a high probability that you get around 90 in some sections.
> Well done!


Ohh really !!!

That sounds amazing - hopes I'll get the same 

Thanks much and good luck to you !!


----------



## jalpesh

cyd said:


> Hi, did you buy the gold preparation test kit or just the scored test 1 and 2?


I bought gold preparation kit


----------



## cyd

jalpesh said:


> I bought gold preparation kit


Hi, is it worth it?

these practise test A and B are the same with scored practice tests ver1 and ver2?

sorry for asking mate, I'm planning to purchase it but i need some confirmation to those who took it already.

My exam is on July15. If i focus to this kit, do you think it would be enough to pass the pte exam?

thank you in advance


----------



## platon.abolf

McMillan helped me a lot in PTE. Though some section are harder in McMillan.

But that actually helps to meet required expectations.


----------



## jalpesh

cyd said:


> Hi, is it worth it?
> 
> these practise test A and B are the same with scored practice tests ver1 and ver2?
> 
> sorry for asking mate, I'm planning to purchase it but i need some confirmation to those who took it already.
> 
> My exam is on July15. If i focus to this kit, do you think it would be enough to pass the pte exam?
> 
> thank you in advance


Well frankly speaking i don't have idea that ver1 and ver2 are different from A & B because i bought directly gold git.

They are worth to buy but they are little bit hard than actual exam.


----------



## cyd

platon.abolf said:


> McMillan helped me a lot in PTE. Though some section are harder in McMillan.
> 
> But that actually helps to meet required expectations.


but the McMillan is a pdf right?

you just review to this pdf nothing else?

thanks


----------



## cyd

jalpesh said:


> Well frankly speaking i don't have idea that ver1 and ver2 are different from A & B because i bought directly gold git.
> 
> They are worth to buy but they are little bit hard than actual exam.


thank you for answering my question..

Cheers!


----------



## jalpesh

rhassan said:


> Can someone share the essay topics mostly appear in the writing module? I heard there are some topics which get repeated most of the time. I Googled and found a spreadsheet but i think someone has deleted all the topics.
> 
> If someone has the list of most repeated essay topics, I'll really appreciate it.


I got the topic Televison is good or bad for society but is it companion for the lonely person ? Do you agree with this statement support your points with relevant examples


----------



## platon.abolf

cyd said:


> but the McMillan is a pdf right?
> 
> you just review to this pdf nothing else?
> 
> thanks


No,Its just a PDF but it comes, test taker program and with audio solutions.That helps to see model answers.


----------



## amit.aswani

rhassan said:


> Can someone share the essay topics mostly appear in the writing module? I heard there are some topics which get repeated most of the time. I Googled and found a spreadsheet but i think someone has deleted all the topics.
> 
> If someone has the list of most repeated essay topics, I'll really appreciate it.


Give me your email address, I share the same.


----------



## wf330959281

*Using templates and techniques to Easily Achieve all 65*

You can use templates to help with your Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture section, Real Questions to improve your score in Listening and Readings. 
Also easy template can also achieve your desired writing score.

All the best. 
David
davidwang1130/hotmail.com


----------



## sourabhmatta

hi gsferrari, can you please look below essay and point out the mistakes?






Undoubtedly, climate change has severely affected our planet in last few decades. These day, there is an ongoing debate between people that how government, companies and individual should contribute to the existing global warming and carbon dioxide emission problem. In this essay, I will elucidate the role of each party in combating the climate.

To beging with, acording to my perspective, government should take some adequate step to reduce the carbon emission. For an instance, they should limit the number of vehicles on the road by putting odd even formula rule in place. Developing more solar plant than thermal plant will help in improving the climate change and deforestation is another good example. 

Secondly, individual should also help in combating the climate. For example, using public transport instead of private vehicle will be a healthy contribution to reduce the global warming and carbon dioxide emission. In addition to this, companies should think of generating electricity and other goods with less co2 emission which can create a significant positive change in the climate. 

To conclude, it is everyone's responsibility to save the planet from the damage. We cannot afford to pass on the distorted environment to our up coming generation. We would have to put a collective effort in order to save it. So above given fact and my proposed example clearly justify my opinion.







gsferrari said:


> Yes that is also true. I certainly didn't have time to make all the adjustments I wanted at the end.


----------



## VBA

Hi friends,

I would like to say thanks to all the experts here who have shared their experience. I finally got 65+ in all the modules  . Specially *Yogi* ... because his advice actually worked for me. I simply changed the position of my mic and got the marks I actually deserve. 

After first 3 attempts where I was constantly getting 45 scores in speaking and rest three above 65, I started believing that there is software problem and it is not recognising my voice. Also, many girls were sharing the same issue with speaking, so I thought of giving up. I thought its not going to change ever. *BUT* then I tried 4th time with changed position of mic. I set that above my lips and below my eyes. And I couldn't believe that my speaking scores actually went to 61 this time.

Therefore, I finally took another chance and this time I checked the position of mic by re-recording my voice at different levels. I took around few minutes to find out the best position. Eventually, I got 69 in speaking this time.

Following are my scores from all the attempts. _(L/R/S/W)_

1. 66/65/45/67
2. 67/65/45/74
3. 65/69/45/79
4. 85/73/61/83
5. 73/73/69/73 

_So, I would seriously recommend everyone to check your voice recording and adjust mic before starting the exam, especially, those who are getting low marks in speaking._

Thank you !


----------



## hjauhari

amit.aswani said:


> Give me your email address, I share the same.


Plz share with me as well!!


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi VBA,

ANy tips for writting and listening? speaking is not an issue for me, but i am lagging in both of these modules. I am not getting where i am doing mistake.





VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all the experts here who have shared their experience. I finally got 65+ in all the modules  . Specially *Yogi* ... because his advice actually worked for me. I simply changed the position of my mic and got the marks I actually deserve.
> 
> After first 3 attempts where I was constantly getting 45 scores in speaking and rest three above 65, I started believing that there is software problem and it is not recognising my voice. Also, many girls were sharing the same issue with speaking, so I thought of giving up. I thought its not going to change ever. *BUT* then I tried 4th time with changed position of mic. I set that above my lips and below my eyes. And I couldn't believe that my speaking scores actually went to 61 this time.
> 
> Therefore, I finally took another chance and this time I checked the position of mic by re-recording my voice at different levels. I took around few minutes to find out the best position. Eventually, I got 69 in speaking this time.
> 
> Following are my scores from all the attempts. _(L/R/S/W)_
> 
> 1. 66/65/45/67
> 2. 67/65/45/74
> 3. 65/69/45/79
> 4. 85/73/61/83
> 5. 73/73/69/73
> 
> _So, I would seriously recommend everyone to check your voice recording and adjust mic before starting the exam, especially, those who are getting low marks in speaking._
> 
> Thank you !


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi Anyone from Bangalore Preparing for PTE, Please ping me. we could look at weekend to meet. Miniforest near the JP nagar would be good location.


----------



## sophie1919

VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all the experts here who have shared their experience. I finally got 65+ in all the modules  . Specially *Yogi* ... because his advice actually worked for me. I simply changed the position of my mic and got the marks I actually deserve.
> 
> After first 3 attempts where I was constantly getting 45 scores in speaking and rest three above 65, I started believing that there is software problem and it is not recognising my voice. Also, many girls were sharing the same issue with speaking, so I thought of giving up. I thought its not going to change ever. *BUT* then I tried 4th time with changed position of mic. I set that above my lips and below my eyes. And I couldn't believe that my speaking scores actually went to 61 this time.
> 
> Therefore, I finally took another chance and this time I checked the position of mic by re-recording my voice at different levels. I took around few minutes to find out the best position. Eventually, I got 69 in speaking this time.
> 
> Following are my scores from all the attempts. _(L/R/S/W)_
> 
> 1. 66/65/45/67
> 2. 67/65/45/74
> 3. 65/69/45/79
> 4. 85/73/61/83
> 5. 73/73/69/73
> 
> _So, I would seriously recommend everyone to check your voice recording and adjust mic before starting the exam, especially, those who are getting low marks in speaking._
> 
> Thank you !


Hi VBA, 
Congrats Girl for your splendid results!! Happy to hear that you have finally achieved your desired scores.

In my last 3 attempts, I have also been getting low scores for speaking 55, 57 and 48 (with pronunciation 41,42,33) and almost given up hope as I feel the computer is not able to pick up or recognize my voice, being a lady. 

Seeing your results is truly inspiring and brings new hope. Hoping you could share some of your experience. Where did you position your mic in the last attempt, was it still the same i.e above the mouth and below eyes ? Was the mic above your nose and below eyes? Is it necessary to speak louder since the mic was not next to your mouth? 
Appreciate your advice. Thanks.


----------



## VBA

sophie1919 said:


> Hi VBA,
> Congrats Girl for your splendid results!! Happy to hear that you have finally achieved your desired scores.
> 
> In my last 3 attempts, I have also been getting low scores for speaking 55, 57 and 48 (with pronunciation 41,42,33) and almost given up hope as I feel the computer is not able to pick up or recognize my voice, being a lady.
> 
> Seeing your results is truly inspiring and brings new hope. Hoping you could share some of your experience. Where did you position your mic in the last attempt, was it still the same i.e above the mouth and below eyes ? Was the mic above your nose and below eyes? Is it necessary to speak louder since the mic was not next to your mouth?
> Appreciate your advice. Thanks.


Thank you Sophie,

Yes the position of my mic was same in my last attempt as well. It depends on where you find more clear voice, it can be above eyes. 
In my case I remember I could clearly figure out where my voice was distracting because of my breathing noise like blowing air. 
So just move it at different levels each time and check with different volumes also.

I can understand when you are surrounded by other people it is sometimes hard to keep on repeating testing testing etc, you may feel embarrassed. But I simply read whatever instructions were written on the screen to check my recording. Also, you may speak your intro lines to test mic.

Don't panic or rush. Take your time. 
I hope it helps. 

Thanks.


----------



## VBA

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi VBA,
> 
> ANy tips for writting and listening? speaking is not an issue for me, but i am lagging in both of these modules. I am not getting where i am doing mistake.


Hi,

For writing.... as everyone here always suggest about the structure. Make a *general structure* for all types of essays. 

I simply used a good structure available online and whatever essay came I just added my ideas. My word limit is usually around 250 as around 120-150 words are your general sentences only so it is easy to add 100 words more and revise essay finally. 

For listening... Not much but *Concentration. Be active*, that can only help once you practice enough from the available resources. 

Good luck !


----------



## Mr. Hardik Patel

*Question - PTE A*

Hi,

For skill assessment as an Electrical Engineer by Engineers Australia, I have an IELTS score as below :-

Attempt 1 - L/R/W/S = 8/7/6/7.5 - Overall 7.0 (gave on 7th feb 2015)
Attempt 2 - L/R/W/S = 7/7/7/6.5 - Overall 7.0 (gave on 6th dec 2014).

Min requirement is 6.0 in each band.

Question 1) Can both the above score be submitted as combined for assessment

Question 2) After achieving positive skills assessment, is it possible to undertake PTE-A, and achieve 65 points so as to claim 10 points and and increase overall points. Possible??

Please suggest. Many thanks in advance.

Regards
Hardik


----------



## jalpesh

VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all the experts here who have shared their experience. I finally got 65+ in all the modules  . Specially *Yogi* ... because his advice actually worked for me. I simply changed the position of my mic and got the marks I actually deserve.
> 
> After first 3 attempts where I was constantly getting 45 scores in speaking and rest three above 65, I started believing that there is software problem and it is not recognising my voice. Also, many girls were sharing the same issue with speaking, so I thought of giving up. I thought its not going to change ever. *BUT* then I tried 4th time with changed position of mic. I set that above my lips and below my eyes. And I couldn't believe that my speaking scores actually went to 61 this time.
> 
> Therefore, I finally took another chance and this time I checked the position of mic by re-recording my voice at different levels. I took around few minutes to find out the best position. Eventually, I got 69 in speaking this time.
> 
> Following are my scores from all the attempts. _(L/R/S/W)_
> 
> 1. 66/65/45/67
> 2. 67/65/45/74
> 3. 65/69/45/79
> 4. 85/73/61/83
> 5. 73/73/69/73
> 
> _So, I would seriously recommend everyone to check your voice recording and adjust mic before starting the exam, especially, those who are getting low marks in speaking._
> 
> Thank you !


Yes definitely true. 
If i talk about my case when i gave practice test A i got 58 in speaking when i gave practice test B i got only 48. I was then worried then how can i able to get 65 in speaking then i read the post of Yogi in this forum he told to keep mike near eye level or forehead. So simple i followed that in my exam...believe me in actual exam my speaking section was horrible i totally spoke one graph and retell lecture out of topic. Not an single percent of content matching whatever words are striking on my mind i just spoke it fluently. I was worried thought that i would not able to get 65 but surprisingly when I received my result i got 70 in speaking and i was not able to clear other modules. 

Then few weeks later, I again appeared for PTE this time better preparation of Reading, Writing, Listening module and actually i haven't done speaking practice at all after my first attempt. This time my speaking section went horrible. I missed 2 complete repeat sentences due to the people were shouting around me so i was not able to concentrate well. Also in read aloud,retell lecture and describe graph i am not done well and i have done plenty of mistakes and after the exam i felt this time i will clear other 3 modules and thought i will gonna definitely bit short in speaking section. Then again same story continues, next day I got result and unfortunately still i didn't through in Reading,Writing,Listening section and surprisingly this time I got 75 in speaking.

So those who guys struggling to crack PTE just keep your mike near eye level. Try to speak fluently if you are running out of words or sentences just speak whatever comes to your mind anything don't worry about content. In Retell lecture what i used to do is if figure image having some data then simply i read those data with some linkage of sentence. You will definitely get above 65.

Please share me tricks to crack writing summary, listening multiple choice, Highlight correct summary and fill in the blanks of reading section.


----------



## jalpesh

Mr. Hardik Patel said:


> Hi,
> 
> For skill assessment as an Electrical Engineer by Engineers Australia, I have an IELTS score as below :-
> 
> Attempt 1 - L/R/W/S = 8/7/6/7.5 - Overall 7.0 (gave on 7th feb 2015)
> Attempt 2 - L/R/W/S = 7/7/7/6.5 - Overall 7.0 (gave on 6th dec 2014).
> 
> Min requirement is 6.0 in each band.
> 
> Question 1) Can both the above score be submitted as combined for assessment
> 
> Question 2) After achieving positive skills assessment, is it possible to undertake PTE-A, and achieve 65 points so as to claim 10 points and and increase overall points. Possible??
> 
> Please suggest. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Hardik


Hi Hardik,

No you can't submitt both score as combine. One Score you can submit at a time.

Yes you can claim 10 points after receiving positive assessment. No problem with that.

I suggest you to take PTE it would be easy for you to get 65 on the basis of your IELTS score. Just go through the PTE format do practice from Macmillan and kenny book and take score paid practice test.


----------



## aggpunit

I went through one of the post, mentioning about the acievement on 79+ score with series of attempt. In order to follow the same path, I would seek suggestion and advice on my following queries. 1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min? 2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79? 3. There are pssiblity of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that? 4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.


----------



## sophie1919

VBA said:


> Thank you Sophie,
> 
> Yes the position of my mic was same in my last attempt as well. It depends on where you find more clear voice, it can be above eyes.
> In my case I remember I could clearly figure out where my voice was distracting because of my breathing noise like blowing air.
> So just move it at different levels each time and check with different volumes also.
> 
> I can understand when you are surrounded by other people it is sometimes hard to keep on repeating testing testing etc, you may feel embarrassed. But I simply read whatever instructions were written on the screen to check my recording. Also, you may speak your intro lines to test mic.
> 
> Don't panic or rush. Take your time.
> I hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you so much VBA. All the very best in pursuing your dreams..


----------



## Mr. Hardik Patel

jalpesh said:


> Hi Hardik,
> 
> No you can't submitt both score as combine. One Score you can submit at a time.
> 
> Yes you can claim 10 points after receiving positive assessment. No problem with that.
> 
> I suggest you to take PTE it would be easy for you to get 65 on the basis of your IELTS score. Just go through the PTE format do practice from Macmillan and kenny book and take score paid practice test.


Hi Jalpesh,

Many thanks for your reply. So, for assessment with EA - I can submit one IELTS score.

And thereafter, at the time of lodging application, I can retake PTE and submit that score. Correct??????


----------



## jalpesh

Mr. Hardik Patel said:


> Hi Jalpesh,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. So, for assessment with EA - I can submit one IELTS score.
> 
> And thereafter, at the time of lodging application, I can retake PTE and submit that score. Correct??????


Yes you just need to update the EOI once you got the result of PTE and then you can claim 10 point.


----------



## Mr. Hardik Patel

jalpesh said:


> Yes you just need to update the EOI once you got the result of PTE and then you can claim 10 point.


Thank you.


----------



## PRAUS509

Hello Guys, 
I gave my PTE-A on 10/06/2016 and secured an overall score of *84 (L84, R81, S90, W80)*, would like to give a little background. I have over 10 years exp worked with couple of MNC’s. I have applied for 189 skill independent visa and could have managed to get 60 points without going for PTE exam, However thanks to few posts from expatforum which encouraged me to go for PTE for a quick turn around time and also increasing the chances of getting PR.

Now the tough part, I do not remember when I last sat down for reading or preparing for any exam (almost a decade ago) and next challenge is to decide TOEFL or IELTS or PTE-A and after extensive research (Choose the easiest one) finally zeroed on PTE-A, ordered official guide from amazon and without any preparation gave my first test. I was too confident then (come on its just a simple English exam) but when I saw the result that was a wake up call, yes it is just a simple English exam, which tests your basic academic English, but you need to know the tricks of the trade. So my first advice “its no big deal” our Indian education system has put us through much more tougher exams.

Now coming to my preparation:
First week of prep I was aiming for 65+, that give me 10 points, Jobs done) and 4th Week (I was hoping for 90 points) and I did was practice in this 4 weeks.

Skim (you will probably hear this word quite often) through the entire Official Guide.

Understand the pattern (this is key): This will help you to focus on important questions, manage time, more importantly get better scores.

Take One section at a time: There are plenty of tutorials on YouTube, You do not need any institution (I REPEAT DO NOT GO FOR ANY INSTITUTE), take any online tutorial and take a test immediately (YouTube). 

Start with reading: This section requires time management then Listening and then speaking and writing (Subject to individuals strong and weak areas).

More and more practices is my secret for success, every day after work I used to dedicate attest 2 hours (1 hour for prep and 1 hour for test), as you understand the tricks you will start scoring better, at this stage stop worrying about time try and understand the questions and get them right.

Week 3 and Week 4: start taking tests from Macmillan other websites, second test from official guide and at this stage start getting it right in right time.

Day before exam: Be relaxed, and get some good night sleep no test no study, One important tip during the exam which I neglected though some one posed it on the forum. In exam you do not have earphones instead you would be even headphones and you can clearly heat your neighbor voices clearly and that distracted me initially but later just tired to focus on my words.

Good luck Guys, let me know if you need any advice or information.


----------



## aggpunit

PRAUS509 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I gave my PTE-A on 10/06/2016 and secured an overall score of *84 (L84, R81, S90, W80)*, would like to give a little background. I have over 10 years exp worked with couple of MNC?s. I have applied for 189 skill independent visa and could have managed to get 60 points without going for PTE exam, However thanks to few posts from expatforum which encouraged me to go for PTE for a quick turn around time and also increasing the chances of getting PR.
> 
> Now the tough part, I do not remember when I last sat down for reading or preparing for any exam (almost a decade ago) and next challenge is to decide TOEFL or IELTS or PTE-A and after extensive research (Choose the easiest one) finally zeroed on PTE-A, ordered official guide from amazon and without any preparation gave my first test. I was too confident then (come on its just a simple English exam) but when I saw the result that was a wake up call, yes it is just a simple English exam, which tests your basic academic English, but you need to know the tricks of the trade. So my first advice ?its no big deal? our Indian education system has put us through much more tougher exams.
> 
> Now coming to my preparation:
> First week of prep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was aiming for 65+, that give me 10 points, Jobs done) and 4th Week (I was hoping for 90 points) and I did was practice in this 4 weeks.
> 
> Skim (you will probably hear this word quite often) through the entire Official Guide.
> 
> Understand the pattern (this is key): This will help you to focus on important questions, manage time, more importantly get better scores.
> 
> Take One section at a time: There are plenty of tutorials on YouTube, You do not need any institution (I REPEAT DO NOT GO FOR ANY INSTITUTE), take any online tutorial and take a test immediately (YouTube).
> 
> Start with reading: This section requires time management then Listening and then speaking and writing (Subject to individuals strong and weak areas).
> 
> More and more practices is my secret for success, every day after work I used to dedicate attest 2 hours (1 hour for prep and 1 hour for test), as you understand the tricks you will start scoring better, at this stage stop worrying about time try and understand the questions and get them right.
> 
> Week 3 and Week 4: start taking tests from Macmillan other websites, second test from official guide and at this stage start getting it right in right time.
> 
> Day before exam: Be relaxed, and get some good night sleep no test no study, One important tip during the exam which I neglected though some one posed it on the forum. In exam you do not have earphones instead you would be even headphones and you can clearly heat your neighbor voices clearly and that distracted me initially but later just tired to focus on my words.
> 
> Good luck Guys, let me know if you need any advice or information.



Congratulations.
Would you like to answer my query. 
I went through one of the post, mentioning about the acievement on 79+ score with series of attempt. In order to follow the same path, I would seek suggestion and advice on my following queries. 1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min? 2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79? 3. There are pssiblity of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that? 4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.


----------



## KP

Hello,

I gave PTE A yesterday, 10:00 AM.. n today, the site is showing View Score Card.. but I have not received any mail so I am unable to view my score card..
Any idea by when I will receive a mail...
Every second is increasing my hear beat..


----------



## dinusubba

kanupriya said:


> Hello,
> 
> I gave PTE A yesterday, 10:00 AM.. n today, the site is showing View Score Card.. but I have not received any mail so I am unable to view my score card..
> Any idea by when I will receive a mail...
> Every second is increasing my hear beat..


Don't worry, you will get it mostly in a day or two. Hard part is over amd the results are not in our hands so chill out.


----------



## jskh_jskh

Hey guys, SOMEONE from Chennai, Tamil Nadu. Can you suggest a good place for PTE Academic coaching ????


----------



## PRAUS509

aggpunit said:


> Congratulations.
> Would you like to answer my query.
> I went through one of the post, mentioning about the acievement on 79+ score with series of attempt. In order to follow the same path, I would seek suggestion and advice on my following queries. 1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min? 2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79? 3. There are pssiblity of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that? 4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.


1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min? 
Ans:This purely depends on your level of preparation , I would advise at least a week gap 

2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79? 
Ans:By now you will have a clear idea of the pattern of the exam and your strength and weakness , (listening was my weak point in the beginning did a lot of practice test and then moved on to other sections ) so concentrate on the one’s below 79 

3. There are possibility of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that? 
Ans:Unless you scored the previous time by luck there is no possibility of slipping below your previous score intact you can make it better by focussing on your weak areas.

4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.
Ans:You are almost there , little more focus on reading and listening practice tests will get you over 79+ for sure . Youtube bro you have lot of tutorials and practice tests.


----------



## PRAUS509

kanupriya said:


> Hello,
> 
> I gave PTE A yesterday, 10:00 AM.. n today, the site is showing View Score Card.. but I have not received any mail so I am unable to view my score card..
> Any idea by when I will receive a mail...
> Every second is increasing my hear beat..


Got my result the next day , inspite of week ends .June 10 was my exam and got my result the next day.
Dont worry you will get a good score , keep us posted.


----------



## aggpunit

PRAUS509 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> Would you like to answer my query.
> I went through one of the post, mentioning about the acievement on 79+ score with series of attempt. In order to follow the same path, I would seek suggestion and advice on my following queries. 1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min? 2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79? 3. There are pssiblity of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that? 4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How would one advice for the gap between subsequent attempt. In days, max and min?
> Ans:This purely depends on your level of preparation , I would advise at least a week gap
> 
> 2. What should be the aim of preparation, a fresh start or concentrate on the one below 79?
> Ans:By now you will have a clear idea of the pattern of the exam and your strength and weakness , (listening was my weak point in the beginning did a lot of practice test and then moved on to other sections ) so concentrate on the one?s below 79
> 
> 3. There are possibility of slipping below your previous score, how should one take that?
> Ans:Unless you scored the previous time by luck there is no possibility of slipping below your previous score intact you can make it better by focussing on your weak areas.
> 
> 4. Is it trivial to achieve 79+ with relentless effort? I would like to introduce my earlier(single till now) with S90, W81, L77, R74. Does it matter what my earlier score was? A considerate reply would be my motivation for the subsequent attempt.
> Ans:You are almost there , little more focus on reading and listening practice tests will get you over 79+ for sure . Youtube bro you have lot of tutorials and practice tests.
Click to expand...

This is a great advice. Thanks buddy. I posted my query twice. But it was great to hear from you. This group is awsome. Enjoy your acheivement, you deserved that.


----------



## akifvohra

Guys,

Recently, I got my PTE-A score. I was able to get 79+ in each of the section *(L79, R90, W85, S84).*. This was my 5th attempt. I want to share something that I think I kept doing wrong for the first four time.

A little bit about myself - I work as a software engineer. Being one of the partners in the company I often need to communicate with clients all across the globe. This includes written and verbal communications. The fact that I was not able to get my desired result was surprising and at the same time a bit depressing for me. 

Here is a summary of my scores for all my attempts.

1st attempt : L75 R85 S75 W78. (I did not even know the format of the exam until I sat for the test. A mistake on my part, I admit)
2nd attempt : L79 R89 S81 W76 (Improved a bit. But got horrible enabling scores in spelling and pronunciation. )
3rd attempt : L85 R87 S74 W90 (Almost there! Speaking failed me, again.  )
4th attempt : L75 R90 S59 W81 (By this time I was totally depressed! Tried some fancy accent and what not in speaking. Did not go well  )
5th attempt : L79 R90 W85 S84 (Finally..! "Almost saved" on listening part but it has more to do with the nervousness of being in the same exam hall the 5th time. But its 79 so its okay I guess!)

After the 4th attempt I met one of my friends who had recently scored 90-90-90-90 in PTE. At the end of the discussion, He told me that the one thing that I _may_ be doing wrong in speaking section is "trying to explain everything". For example, in "describe the image" section I tried describing each and every point, line, number, unit and axis. This greatly decreased my fluency and overall flow of my speech. He told me that the content is important but fluency and overall flow of speech is equally - and perhaps even more - important.

Afterwards, before my 5th and final attempt I did a simple exercise. I tried to check how many sentences I could speak in my normal flow of speech in 45 seconds. I realized that I could only speak 4 good sentences. I decided to speak only that many in test too. It worked! For describe image and re-tell lecture.

In describe image I followed the this pattern..

1st sentence : Introduction of the image/graph/lecture.
This sentence will generally last for first 6-7 seconds. Sounds short, right? It might vary from person to person but try speaking this sentence. "The graph sourced from the government records illustrates the population change in the city of braavos during the 19th century.".

2nd sentence : General pattern of the graph. I tried to make this sentence a big one : with a single sentence mentioning more than one detail of the graph by joining/contrasting/comparing details.

This generally takes about 14-15 seconds. so from 7th to 22nd second. e.g The sharp increase in the population during the first half of the 19th century - where it peaked to 2 million in 1837 - is in clear contrast with the later half of the century where the population almost dropped below 1.5 million in the year 1877. 

3rd sentence : Some other details of the graph. No need to go in many details. Just try to give more information.

This should take about another 10-12 seconds. So this will last until your 32nd second. E.g After hitting the lowest, there was a slight increase over the course of the next decade where the population reached to 1.8 million in the year 1890 and stabilizing afterwards.

4th sentence : Conclusion. Dont keep this more then 10 seconds. Try to finish it around 42-43 seconds. To me, doing this gave a smooth finishing and a sense of satisfaction which helped in keeping myself in rhythm and confident... Also, In my personal opinion, I think its important to try and finish sentences before the clock reaches 45 seconds. I have read at some places that this does not impact score but I think it does affect overall fluency score. I might be wrong.

Best of luck to everyone giving PTE in future!

Sincerely.
Akif


----------



## az1610

for argumentative essays..especially those which ask
to what extent do you agree or disagree

if i agree to a statement ...do i just need to support my claim in the body of essay ( supporting paragraphs )
OR
do i need to mention reasons for my disagreement also?


----------



## az1610

akifvohra said:


> Guys,
> 
> Recently, I got my PTE-A score. I was able to get 79+ in each of the section *(L79, R90, W85, S84).*. This was my 5th attempt. I want to share something that I think I kept doing wrong for the first four time.
> 
> A little bit about myself - I work as a software engineer. Being one of the partners in the company I often need to communicate with clients all across the globe. This includes written and verbal communications. The fact that I was not able to get my desired result was surprising and at the same time a bit depressing for me.
> 
> Here is a summary of my scores for all my attempts.
> 
> 1st attempt : L75 R85 S75 W78. (I did not even know the format of the exam until I sat for the test. A mistake on my part, I admit)
> 2nd attempt : L79 R89 S81 W76 (Improved a bit. But got horrible enabling scores in spelling and pronunciation. )
> 3rd attempt : L85 R87 S74 W90 (Almost there! Speaking failed me, again.  )
> 4th attempt : L75 R90 S59 W81 (By this time I was totally depressed! Tried some fancy accent and what not in speaking. Did not go well  )
> 5th attempt : L79 R90 W85 S84 (Finally..! "Almost saved" on listening part but it has more to do with the nervousness of being in the same exam hall the 5th time. But its 79 so its okay I guess!)
> 
> After the 4th attempt I met one of my friends who had recently scored 90-90-90-90 in PTE. At the end of the discussion, He told me that the one thing that I _may_ be doing wrong in speaking section is "trying to explain everything". For example, in "describe the image" section I tried describing each and every point, line, number, unit and axis. This greatly decreased my fluency and overall flow of my speech. He told me that the content is important but fluency and overall flow of speech is equally - and perhaps even more - important.
> 
> Afterwards, before my 5th and final attempt I did a simple exercise. I tried to check how many sentences I could speak in my normal flow of speech in 45 seconds. I realized that I could only speak 4 good sentences. I decided to speak only that many in test too. It worked! For describe image and re-tell lecture.
> 
> In describe image I followed the this pattern..
> 
> 1st sentence : Introduction of the image/graph/lecture.
> This sentence will generally last for first 6-7 seconds. Sounds short, right? It might vary from person to person but try speaking this sentence. "The graph sourced from the government records illustrates the population change in the city of braavos during the 19th century.".
> 
> 2nd sentence : General pattern of the graph. I tried to make this sentence a big one : with a single sentence mentioning more than one detail of the graph by joining/contrasting/comparing details.
> 
> This generally takes about 14-15 seconds. so from 7th to 22nd second. e.g The sharp increase in the population during the first half of the 19th century - where it peaked to 2 million in 1837 - is in clear contrast with the later half of the century where the population almost dropped below 1.5 million in the year 1877.
> 
> 3rd sentence : Some other details of the graph. No need to go in many details. Just try to give more information.
> 
> This should take about another 10-12 seconds. So this will last until your 32nd second. E.g After hitting the lowest, there was a slight increase over the course of the next decade where the population reached to 1.8 million in the year 1890 and stabilizing afterwards.
> 
> 4th sentence : Conclusion. Dont keep this more then 10 seconds. Try to finish it around 42-43 seconds. To me, doing this gave a smooth finishing and a sense of satisfaction which helped in keeping myself in rhythm and confident... Also, In my personal opinion, I think its important to try and finish sentences before the clock reaches 45 seconds. I have read at some places that this does not impact score but I think it does affect overall fluency score. I might be wrong.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone giving PTE in future!
> 
> Sincerely.
> Akif


strategy for writing part..especially essay
my scores are normally above 70 but can reach 79+ mark

pany structure or template you used?


----------



## pterog

Hi Exam Takers,

I took my exam yesterday and the computer froze in middle of exam so admin had to restart it. I have already received my score. Its a low score. Do you think reporting of this incident can make them investigate my score? Has anyone reported it before and got the higer score afterwards? Please provide your inputs. Thanks.


----------



## pon.saravanan

I had similar problem in my first attempt, actually i lost a question due to mic problem after reboot. I emailed them. However, they did not do any attempts to recalculate the scores.


----------



## kaveh0051

Hey Guys. I've got my results of mock 1 and mock 2 tests.
Mock1: L:64 R:55 S:51 W:65
Mock2: L:70 R:55 S:62 W:67
I will sit on a exam on 17th of June, can anyone tell me is it possible to get 65 in reading in real exam? I have practiced for about 3 weeks in reading section but still have difficulty in this section.
Thanks.


----------



## jalpesh

kaveh0051 said:


> Hey Guys. I've got my results of mock 1 and mock 2 tests.
> Mock1: L:64 R:55 S:51 W:65
> Mock2: L:70 R:55 S:62 W:67
> I will sit on a exam on 17th of June, can anyone tell me is it possible to get 65 in reading in real exam? I have practiced for about 3 weeks in reading section but still have difficulty in this section.
> Thanks.


I think you will get it. Because if i compare my result i got 55 in Reading for test A and 51 for Test B. In real exam i got 62 first time and 60 for next time.


----------



## KP

Thanks hope it will help me to maintain my calm..which I almost lost


----------



## KP

Hope this will help me.. though I am just going crazy for the last 2 dayss.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsferrari

pterog said:


> Hi Exam Takers,
> I took my exam yesterday and the computer froze in middle of exam so admin had to restart it. I have already received my score. Its a low score.





pon.saravanan said:


> I had similar problem in my first attempt, actually i lost a question due to mic problem after reboot. I emailed them. However, they did not do any attempts to recalculate the scores.


I would not leave the exam center without demanding and getting a re-exam. No way. I would tear the place down before leaving.



az1610 said:


> for argumentative essays..especially those which ask
> to what extent do you agree or disagree
> 
> if i agree to a statement ...do i just need to support my claim in the body of essay ( supporting paragraphs )
> OR
> do i need to mention reasons for my disagreement also?


Argumentative is YOUR opinion. There is no need to address the other side. You can provide a waiver/disclaimer like "Although the popular sentiment is overwhelmingly in favour of banning the consumption of liquor, I personally believe that the ideology is rudimentary and based on perception rather than reality." And then proceed to outline your thoughts only.


----------



## Meissam

kaveh0051 said:


> Hey Guys. I've got my results of mock 1 and mock 2 tests.
> Mock1: L:64 R:55 S:51 W:65
> Mock2: L:70 R:55 S:62 W:67
> I will sit on a exam on 17th of June, can anyone tell me is it possible to get 65 in reading in real exam? I have practiced for about 3 weeks in reading section but still have difficulty in this section.
> Thanks.


Hi Kaveh
With these scores it is likely to hit 65+ as the real exam is easier and also scoring is more reliable and lenient. But do not be overconfidence and take it too easy.


----------



## G.K

gsferrari said:


> I would not leave the exam center without demanding and getting a re-exam. No way. I would tear the place down before leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> Argumentative is YOUR opinion. There is no need to address the other side. You can provide a waiver/disclaimer like "Although the popular sentiment is overwhelmingly in favour of banning the consumption of liquor, I personally believe that the ideology is rudimentary and based on perception rather than reality." And then proceed to outline your thoughts only.


Hi gsferrari,

I see, in your response, you have used few words which could give special attention to the writing e.g. overwhelmingly, ideology, rudimentary. If I would have written the same sentence, I would have written it using simple words. I am sure that you would have used this kind of vocabulary in your test as well. I think this is the key to score high marks, where most of us are lacking.
Can you please list down few English words which are generic and can be used in general topics. This would give more weight to our writing.

Thanks for your help in advance.

GK


----------



## sounddonor

This could be a re-post, However, for the sake of latecomers, I thought to share the link. It has a lot of jumbled paragraphs to practice.
http://cat4mba.com/exam/jumbled/1-10/1/index.htm


----------



## supertramp_22

*Resources for study purpose*

Akif, any youtube links or website links to prepare for PTE-A?



akifvohra said:


> Guys,
> 
> Recently, I got my PTE-A score. I was able to get 79+ in each of the section *(L79, R90, W85, S84).*. This was my 5th attempt. I want to share something that I think I kept doing wrong for the first four time.
> 
> A little bit about myself - I work as a software engineer. Being one of the partners in the company I often need to communicate with clients all across the globe. This includes written and verbal communications. The fact that I was not able to get my desired result was surprising and at the same time a bit depressing for me.
> 
> Here is a summary of my scores for all my attempts.
> 
> 1st attempt : L75 R85 S75 W78. (I did not even know the format of the exam until I sat for the test. A mistake on my part, I admit)
> 2nd attempt : L79 R89 S81 W76 (Improved a bit. But got horrible enabling scores in spelling and pronunciation. )
> 3rd attempt : L85 R87 S74 W90 (Almost there! Speaking failed me, again.  )
> 4th attempt : L75 R90 S59 W81 (By this time I was totally depressed! Tried some fancy accent and what not in speaking. Did not go well  )
> 5th attempt : L79 R90 W85 S84 (Finally..! "Almost saved" on listening part but it has more to do with the nervousness of being in the same exam hall the 5th time. But its 79 so its okay I guess!)
> 
> After the 4th attempt I met one of my friends who had recently scored 90-90-90-90 in PTE. At the end of the discussion, He told me that the one thing that I _may_ be doing wrong in speaking section is "trying to explain everything". For example, in "describe the image" section I tried describing each and every point, line, number, unit and axis. This greatly decreased my fluency and overall flow of my speech. He told me that the content is important but fluency and overall flow of speech is equally - and perhaps even more - important.
> 
> Afterwards, before my 5th and final attempt I did a simple exercise. I tried to check how many sentences I could speak in my normal flow of speech in 45 seconds. I realized that I could only speak 4 good sentences. I decided to speak only that many in test too. It worked! For describe image and re-tell lecture.
> 
> In describe image I followed the this pattern..
> 
> 1st sentence : Introduction of the image/graph/lecture.
> This sentence will generally last for first 6-7 seconds. Sounds short, right? It might vary from person to person but try speaking this sentence. "The graph sourced from the government records illustrates the population change in the city of braavos during the 19th century.".
> 
> 2nd sentence : General pattern of the graph. I tried to make this sentence a big one : with a single sentence mentioning more than one detail of the graph by joining/contrasting/comparing details.
> 
> This generally takes about 14-15 seconds. so from 7th to 22nd second. e.g The sharp increase in the population during the first half of the 19th century - where it peaked to 2 million in 1837 - is in clear contrast with the later half of the century where the population almost dropped below 1.5 million in the year 1877.
> 
> 3rd sentence : Some other details of the graph. No need to go in many details. Just try to give more information.
> 
> This should take about another 10-12 seconds. So this will last until your 32nd second. E.g After hitting the lowest, there was a slight increase over the course of the next decade where the population reached to 1.8 million in the year 1890 and stabilizing afterwards.
> 
> 4th sentence : Conclusion. Dont keep this more then 10 seconds. Try to finish it around 42-43 seconds. To me, doing this gave a smooth finishing and a sense of satisfaction which helped in keeping myself in rhythm and confident... Also, In my personal opinion, I think its important to try and finish sentences before the clock reaches 45 seconds. I have read at some places that this does not impact score but I think it does affect overall fluency score. I might be wrong.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone giving PTE in future!
> 
> Sincerely.
> Akif


----------



## Prash2533

az1610 said:


> for argumentative essays..especially those which ask
> to what extent do you agree or disagree
> 
> if i agree to a statement ...do i just need to support my claim in the body of essay ( supporting paragraphs )
> OR
> do i need to mention reasons for my disagreement also?


If you have enough content and reasons for being supportive go for that else you can describe your position in introduction. , give points in favor in first para and then against in second para and in end conclude with your support


----------



## Skvach

Don't forget that the essay in the test , when it is perfectly written, gives only 15 points of 90.
Whereas the write from dictation section is worth 30~ points.


----------



## Nicusha

VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all the experts here who have shared their experience. I finally got 65+ in all the modules  . Specially *Yogi* ... because his advice actually worked for me. I simply changed the position of my mic and got the marks I actually deserve.
> 
> After first 3 attempts where I was constantly getting 45 scores in speaking and rest three above 65, I started believing that there is software problem and it is not recognising my voice. Also, many girls were sharing the same issue with speaking, so I thought of giving up. I thought its not going to change ever. *BUT* then I tried 4th time with changed position of mic. I set that above my lips and below my eyes. And I couldn't believe that my speaking scores actually went to 61 this time.
> 
> Therefore, I finally took another chance and this time I checked the position of mic by re-recording my voice at different levels. I took around few minutes to find out the best position. Eventually, I got 69 in speaking this time.
> 
> Following are my scores from all the attempts. _(L/R/S/W)_
> 
> 1. 66/65/45/67
> 2. 67/65/45/74
> 3. 65/69/45/79
> 4. 85/73/61/83
> 5. 73/73/69/73
> 
> _So, I would seriously recommend everyone to check your voice recording and adjust mic before starting the exam, especially, those who are getting low marks in speaking._
> 
> Thank you !


Hi VBA, congrats!
VBA, what position did work for you? I tried many times. 
How voice should sound?


----------



## Nicusha

VBA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all the experts here who have shared their experience. I finally got 65+ in all the modules  . Specially *Yogi* ... because his advice actually worked for me. I simply changed the position of my mic and got the marks I actually deserve.
> 
> After first 3 attempts where I was constantly getting 45 scores in speaking and rest three above 65, I started believing that there is software problem and it is not recognising my voice. Also, many girls were sharing the same issue with speaking, so I thought of giving up. I thought its not going to change ever. *BUT* then I tried 4th time with changed position of mic. I set that above my lips and below my eyes. And I couldn't believe that my speaking scores actually went to 61 this time.
> 
> Therefore, I finally took another chance and this time I checked the position of mic by re-recording my voice at different levels. I took around few minutes to find out the best position. Eventually, I got 69 in speaking this time.
> 
> Following are my scores from all the attempts. _(L/R/S/W)_
> 
> 1. 66/65/45/67
> 2. 67/65/45/74
> 3. 65/69/45/79
> 4. 85/73/61/83
> 5. 73/73/69/73
> 
> _So, I would seriously recommend everyone to check your voice recording and adjust mic before starting the exam, especially, those who are getting low marks in speaking._
> 
> Thank you !


Hi VBA, congrats!
VBA, what position did work for you? I tried many times. 
How voice should sound?
Thank you.


----------



## Anushka_w

*Speaking Tips*

Hello guys, 

Got my results today and I'm bit disappointed about speaking score. Scored 76,70,66,58 (W,R,L,S) and 58,57 for oral fluency and pronunciation respectively. Please give me some tips to improve those skills .

Thank you.


----------



## Anushka_w

*Speaking Tips*

Hello guys, 

Got my results today and I'm bit disappointed about speaking score. Scored 76,70,66,58 (W,R,L,S) and 58,57 for oral fluency and pronunciation respectively. Please give me some tips to improve those skills .

Thank you.


----------



## amit.aswani

kanupriya said:


> Hope this will help me.. though I am just going crazy for the last 2 dayss.:fingerscrossed:


I was also getting the same msg but yesterday I have got my result.


----------



## jalpesh

Skvach said:


> Don't forget that the essay in the test , when it is perfectly written, gives only 15 points of 90.
> Whereas the write from dictation section is worth 30~ points.


Where it is mentioned that only max 15 points could be fetched from essay ?


----------



## aggpunit

sanjeewa said:


> This could be a re-post, However, for the sake of latecomers, I thought to share the link. It has a lot of jumbled paragraphs to practice.
> http://cat4mba.com/exam/jumbled/1-10/1/index.htm


 How does it work?
Is that the answers mentioned on the left?


----------



## amit.aswani

kanupriya said:


> Hope this will help me.. though I am just going crazy for the last 2 dayss.:fingerscrossed:


I was also getting the same msg but yesterday I have got my result.


----------



## sounddonor

aggpunit said:


> How does it work?
> Is that the answers mentioned on the left?


You have to drag answers from the right-hand side and put into appropriate places in the left side. and click on the check button to check your answers. its easy


----------



## agokarn

PTE36 said:


> hi, I am planning to appear for PTE A in the next 2-3 weeks.I have given a couple of mock tests but dint opt for evaluation (as it was costly) and I feel that re-tell lecture,describe image, multiple choice-multiple answer and re arrange paragraph are the sections I am not very good at. Can someone please guide me how to succeed in these parts? I have also started my coaching classes with a reputed english trainer and I devote 1.5 hours daily(after ofc) and few more hours on weekends, to ensure that I am fully prepared before I appear for the exam as I want to clear it in one shot. I will be really grateful to all of you if you kindly share your experiences and help me out Regards, PTE-A Aspirant


Its actually not that difficult. You just need to be grammatically correct ALWAYS to get a 7 equivalent. Its a computer based test so remember that it has zero interpretation and completely relies on capturing the keywords. Use this to your benefit.

Retell lecture : take notes of the main topic and use the keywords in your retell. note the words on the pad provided for the test

describe image : this is usually complex image. if its a graph, try and use more adjectives or adverbs.. like steady growth, steep growth or fell sharply etc.. again, use the key words properly.

multichoice : i would suggest read the answers first and then go the paragraph. i found it helps that way.

rearrange paragraph : its the best and easiest of the lot. you always have a starter, elaborator, another elaborator and a finisher paragraphs.. you can spot the elaborators easily as it will always reference to a context already discussed. then finding the started and finisher becomes easier.

I attempted 3 times in last one year. I finally got 79,83,85,86 which is IELTS8 equivalent.

Good luck


----------



## amit.aswani

*hi*

hello


----------



## amit.aswani

Hello all,
Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !! 
***Tip 1 – Never give up.

Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ? 
Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up. 

Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.

Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.

Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score - 
S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important. 

Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
S - 87 (felt greatest)
W - 74
R - 72
R - 69
"Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


----------



## sounddonor

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


Congratz. You deserve it! That would be great if you can share your tips with us!


----------



## ajay23888

Congrats Dude...........





amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


----------



## ajay23888

My Exam is on 27th.....
Any one can share the Written Essay format or best strategy which you have followed to score 65+ ?
Amit.. You have improved a lot ( Almost 20 in each section ) , Its better if we could have some tips from your end.


----------



## sm_1

Congratulations!!! and best wishes for further steps. 



amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


----------



## sounddonor

ajay23888 said:


> My Exam is on 27th.....
> Any one can share the Written Essay format or best strategy which you have followed to score 65+ ?
> Amit.. You have improved a lot ( Almost 20 in each section ) , Its better if we could have some tips from your end.


Hi Ajay,

While looking at your signature I noticed your actual PTE results are lower than the mock test. Most of the people face opposite. what would be the reason for that?


----------



## janadhakshin

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


Congrats Bro ! I'm on my way to 4th PTE attempt and already scored overall 65 but needed 65 in each to get 10 points. In last attempt I have got L:62 R:67 S:64 W:66 came so close. 

Determined


----------



## mike445566

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


Good luck for your future mate.

Cheers


----------



## trsaif

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


Congratulations!


----------



## ajay23888

There were 3 main Reason for that :
1. My voice is loud and due to that... Instructor pocked me 3 times for speaking at low pitch which impacted my mindset during speaking, However, Next time I am going to instruct them that don't disturb me during exam as all are using great quality of headset and even i also get disturb by other. so.. that will help me to speak in my natural way. that will be ok for me to score 65 in speaking.
2. Have faced the technical glitch in reading and listening. At that time i was over confident to get a 65+ even though i faced those kind of problem. Hence, I have not reported them any issue by keeping in mind that my result will be delayed. 
3. I have not performed my best during exam as I gave exam at over confidence as Mock B score was good.

On 27th.. I will try to rectify mentioned things and hoping to crack the PTE with 65+ soon. any help in Essay template, Idioms to be used, strategy to follow will help us a lot. 






sanjeewa said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> While looking at your signature I noticed your actual PTE results are lower than the mock test. Most of the people face opposite. what would be the reason for that?


----------



## sounddonor

ajay23888 said:


> There were 3 main Reason for that :
> 1. My voice is loud and due to that... Instructor pocked me 3 times for speaking at low pitch which impacted my mindset during speaking, However, Next time I am going to instruct them that don't disturb me during exam as all are using great quality of headset and even i also get disturb by other. so.. that will help me to speak in my natural way. that will be ok for me to score 65 in speaking.
> 2. Have faced the technical glitch in reading and listening. At that time i was over confident to get a 65+ even though i faced those kind of problem. Hence, I have not reported them any issue by keeping in mind that my result will be delayed.
> 3. I have not performed my best during exam as I gave exam at over confidence as Mock B score was good.
> 
> On 27th.. I will try to rectify mentioned things and hoping to crack the PTE with 65+ soon. any help in Essay template, Idioms to be used, strategy to follow will help us a lot.


Thanks for the clarification. that helps. Go through this forum specially around page 884-6 you will find all resources


----------



## ajay23888

Could you please answer below query ?




ajay23888 said:


> he same script in all the Describe image would work ? I mean , if i say the same last line in all the graph would impact negatively ? or this is ok ? My target is 65+


----------



## sam10

dinusubba said:


> Take the PTE scored practise test to get used to the section. I suggest you to practise reading a newspaper loud to gain some confidence. Understand the key scoring components of speaking section. Importance is to maintain the flow and clear pronunciation.
> 
> Record your voice while practising and listen it back, this will help you to identify sections you need to concentrate more.
> 
> With good confidence and practise it is not a big deal to score 80+ ..


Thank you so much for your valuable advice ,all the best for your visa grant.


----------



## ana_

Hi guys, 

I attempted PTE-A several days ago and I'm absolutely not satisfied with my results. I notices that this score will be send directly to dibp, but i'm not going to use it for any visa. So question is, is it compulsory to share all scores for PTE with dibp? Can it affect the decision on my future visa? even if it will be superseded by higher ietls results?
Thank you guys for your answers


----------



## rnaveenbe

Hi Everyone,

I searched through the sites to know about notes taking for retell lecture. I came across something like "T-method of notes taking". I searched in you tube to find about it. But I couldn't find anything similar to this. Could you people share the link of this item, if you have already tried this method.

Thanks!


----------



## rnaveenbe

Hi Everyone,

I had purchased twice the PTE scored online practice tests. I got the same mock test questions for both the times. Is there any way to get an account with different set of questions? Could you please let me your experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## akifvohra

ana_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I attempted PTE-A several days ago and I'm absolutely not satisfied with my results. I notices that this score will be send directly to dibp, but i'm not going to use it for any visa. So question is, is it compulsory to share all scores for PTE with dibp? Can it affect the decision on my future visa? even if it will be superseded by higher ietls results?
> Thank you guys for your answers


In my opinion, PTE automatically shares your scores with DIBP. But It should not affect your future visa decisions. I say this because I have friends who appeared for IELTS. Then gave PTE three times. They still got a PR.

Akif


----------



## dinusubba

ana_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I attempted PTE-A several days ago and I'm absolutely not satisfied with my results. I notices that this score will be send directly to dibp, but i'm not going to use it for any visa. So question is, is it compulsory to share all scores for PTE with dibp? Can it affect the decision on my future visa? even if it will be superseded by higher ietls results?
> Thank you guys for your answers


I think DIBP will look at the scores which you claim in visa application. They might be accessing using test taker id or registration Id. There is an option while registering for the test where you can select not to send scores to dibp automatically.


----------



## dinusubba

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had purchased twice the PTE scored online practice tests. I got the same mock test questions for both the times. Is there any way to get an account with different set of questions? Could you please let me your experience with this.
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately no, the reason they are selling it again is to let you attempt one more time. As scored tests can only be taken once.

You can try asking for a refund though.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hi everyone,

I attempted PTE-A once and I got this result: L-61; R-65; S-63; W-63.
Yesterday I did one mock test and I got the following result: L-63; R-67; S-62; W-63.
I need 65+ at each component of the test.

In the Speaking part, my major problems are on repeat sentence and describe graph/image. I kinda know if I improve a little bit in describe image I can get the desired score.

Few measures are necessary at writing, but it is been difficult to recognize my mistakes. I am not following any essay pattern or sample to be honest.

In the listening I can only practice my ear...lol

Anyway, someone could share some opinions, tips or anything else in order to help me to improve this little to achieve 65+.

I appreciate very much any help!:fingerscrossed:

Cheers!


----------



## pon.saravanan

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I attempted PTE-A once and I got this result: L-61; R-65; S-63; W-63.
> Yesterday I did one mock test and I got the following result: L-63; R-67; S-62; W-63.
> I need 65+ at each component of the test.
> 
> In the Speaking part, my major problems are on repeat sentence and describe graph/image. I kinda know if I improve a little bit in describe image I can get the desired score.
> 
> Few measures are necessary at writing, but it is been difficult to recognize my mistakes. I am not following any essay pattern or sample to be honest.
> 
> In the listening I can only practice my ear...lol
> 
> Anyway, someone could share some opinions, tips or anything else in order to help me to improve this little to achieve 65+.
> 
> I appreciate very much any help!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers!


Go baby steps.

First concentrate on *speaking * as some of the sections here can gain additional points for reading,listening and writing.

Likewise concentrate more on *listening* where you can gain points on reading and writing also. 

Spend more time on these combo items a bit more than others.

IMHO, you can achieve 65 with the kind of results you have got in your earlier attempts.

Please share your enabling skills. that shows a bit more understanding on where you want to concentrate more.

Best of luck.


----------



## gsferrari

ajay23888 said:


> There were 3 main Reason for that :
> 1. My voice is loud and due to that... Instructor pocked me 3 times for speaking at low pitch which impacted my mindset during speaking, However, Next time I am going to instruct them that don't disturb me during exam as all are using great quality of headset and even i also get disturb by other


They have every right to ask you to keep your voice down. There are other test takers sitting less than 3 feet away from you and you can't be bellowing away at your desk to the detriment of everybody else. 

You don't need to speak loudly to do well in the speaking test. It might actually cause clipping in the audio and drop your scores. 

If your voice is loud, control it. There is no way the invigilators will tolerate you and you are likely to have your test stopped if you get into an argument with them.


----------



## Prash2533

ana_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I attempted PTE-A several days ago and I'm absolutely not satisfied with my results. I notices that this score will be send directly to dibp, but i'm not going to use it for any visa. So question is, is it compulsory to share all scores for PTE with dibp? Can it affect the decision on my future visa? even if it will be superseded by higher ietls results?
> Thank you guys for your answers


It is not compulsory to share the results with DIBP. You can keep the following checkbox unchecked while scheduling your test. "Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014"

However even if your score is sent, it will not impact your visa as DIBP will pick the one you will attach as pdf.


----------



## Prash2533

ajay23888 said:


> Could you please answer below query ?


Its better if you bring some variety in your spoken text.
Hence it can be assumed...
Thus it can be concluded...
therefore it can be derived from this image...


----------



## lucas.wszolek

pon.saravanan said:


> Go baby steps.
> 
> First concentrate on *speaking * as some of the sections here can gain additional points for reading,listening and writing.
> 
> Likewise concentrate more on *listening* where you can gain points on reading and writing also.
> 
> Spend more time on these combo items a bit more than others.
> 
> IMHO, you can achieve 65 with the kind of results you have got in your earlier attempts.
> 
> Please share your enabling skills. that shows a bit more understanding on where you want to concentrate more.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks for answering me mate.

Here is my enabling skills for the 1st test attempt.
Grammar:83 / Oral fluency: 56 / Pronunciation: 65 / Spelling: 20 / Vocabulary: 50/ Written discourse: 55

Here is my enabling skills for the practice test.
Grammar:47 / Oral fluency: 44 / Pronunciation: 50 / Spelling: 69 / Vocabulary: 72/ Written discourse: 47

Thanks again pon.saravanan


----------



## Nicusha

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


amit.aswani, well done!

Please share some pieces of advice how improve Speaking 76->to almost 90? How did you position a mic?
Thank you so much.


----------



## pon.saravanan

*Best of luck.*



lucas.wszolek said:


> Thanks for answering me mate.
> 
> Here is my enabling skills for the 1st test attempt.
> Grammar:83 / Oral fluency: 56 / Pronunciation: 65 / Spelling: 20 / Vocabulary: 50/ Written discourse: 55
> 
> Here is my enabling skills for the practice test.
> Grammar:47 / Oral fluency: 44 / Pronunciation: 50 / Spelling: 69 / Vocabulary: 72/ Written discourse: 47
> 
> Thanks again pon.saravanan



* Oral fluency: 56 / Pronunciation: 65 / Spelling: 20 / Vocabulary: 50/*


You need to work on your Speaking, Vocabulary, and spelling in writing. And further concentrate a bit on listening as i said in my last reply.

Your spelling scores are very crucial to identify the right word. If the system identifies it as a wrong word then it may affect your other related scores such as reading/listening. For e.g complement/compliment, affect/effect. So proof read before clicking the next button.In addition to this, use proper conjunctions for improving your written disclosure. 

Checkout ielts ryan youtube videos for Essay Structures.

You are almost there to get your dream score. Best of luck.


----------



## ykarthick

Hi guys,

I took the test in Chennai yesterday..

In writing section, after two summarize written texts, I started with my essay topic..
I completed my essay and I had 1 minute left in the timer (20 mins), so I used this time for verifying spelling. When the timer ran out, I got a pop up message saying something like 'your time is over.. click ok to continue' and I clicked 'ok'.. And that was the end of my writing section..

I am worried now.. Did I miss the second essay topic because the timer ran out?
Or has anyone who had taken the test before experienced something similar?

Please help me with this clarification..

thanks.


----------



## Anushka_w

ykarthick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the test in Chennai yesterday..
> 
> In writing section, after two summarize written texts, I started with my essay topic..
> I completed my essay and I had 1 minute left in the timer (20 mins), so I used this time for verifying spelling. When the timer ran out, I got a pop up message saying something like 'your time is over.. click ok to continue' and I clicked 'ok'.. And that was the end of my writing section..
> 
> I am worried now.. Did I miss the second essay topic because the timer ran out?
> Or has anyone who had taken the test before experienced something similar?
> 
> Please help me with this clarification..
> 
> thanks.


Hi,

You don't need to worry about that. That message shows in every section/item when timer comes to 0 if you do not click next.


----------



## ykarthick

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't need to worry about that. That message shows in every section/item when timer comes to 0 if you do not click next.


Thanks Anushka...

Has anyone in this forum got only one essay before ?


----------



## vasanthkurup

Anushka_w said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Got my results today and I'm bit disappointed about speaking score. Scored 76,70,66,58 (W,R,L,S) and 58,57 for oral fluency and pronunciation respectively. Please give me some tips to improve those skills .
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

Got my results today. Scored 66,66,61,73 (L,R,S,W). 

Got issues with Oral Fluency and Pronunciation like you (59 and 48) 

I need to improve my Describe Image and retell lecture which I believe is the section I lost marks.

Got any tips to improve??

Thanks


----------



## Meissam

ykarthick said:


> Thanks Anushka...
> 
> Has anyone in this forum got only one essay before ?


Don't worry mate. There are many people who get one essay only, two is very rear.


----------



## pon.saravanan

I have got my scores. my second attempt. Only in need of 10 points. Happy now.

Real2

Listening	72
Reading	71
Speaking	76
Writing	68

Grammar	65
Oral Fluency	70
Pronunciation	67
Spelling	90
Vocabulary	70
Written Discourse	54


----------



## sounddonor

pon.saravanan said:


> I have got my scores. my second attempt. Only in need of 10 points. Happy now.
> 
> Real2
> 
> Listening	72
> Reading	71
> Speaking	76
> Writing	68
> 
> Grammar	65
> Oral Fluency	70
> Pronunciation	67
> Spelling	90
> Vocabulary	70
> Written Discourse	54



Many Congratz.. Appreciate if you can share your story with fellow others.


----------



## pon.saravanan

Sure explained here in my thread(link is also in my signature in detail.)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-self-employed-five-years-4.html#post10429009

It is my second attempt. Was doing OK in writing throughout the mock tests. But loosing marks nearly in speaking, reading, listening. So just analysed the scoring mechanism and found some tricks to boost 5 -10 points by concentrating on few sections that can provide more than its core sections. such as read aloud, repeat sentence, reading and writing fill in the blanks.

This tip may not be helpful for achieving 79 points. But for 65 points it will surely help.


----------



## Skvach

jalpesh said:


> Where it is mentioned that only max 15 points could be fetched from essay ?


In the official scoring guide, which could be found on the official website.


----------



## amit.aswani

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my results today. Scored 66,66,61,73 (L,R,S,W).
> 
> Got issues with Oral Fluency and Pronunciation like you (59 and 48)
> 
> I need to improve my Describe Image and retell lecture which I believe is the section I lost marks.
> 
> Got any tips to improve??
> 
> Thanks



*Speaking tips from my experience.*

The key to clear speaking test is to maintain your fluency and pronunciation throughout the speaking test. Contents hardly matter. So in case you do not get much content to speak for describe graph or retell lecture - do not worry - just keep speaking whatever you are seeing for graphs or whatever comes in your mind for the re-tell lecture. But make sure you are not fumbling or taking many pauses. Just relax and make fool of computer - just keep speaking 

Consider following points for different sections:

1. While describing graphs - do use graph vocabulary:

*fell	* sharply, heavily, slightly, steadily, dramatically, significantly, considerably, quickly, rapidly, steeply, gradually, gently, substantially, precipitately, fractionally, drastically, marginally, markedly, progressively, continuously.

*decreased	*significantly, markedly, slightly, steadily, rapidly, considerably, continuously, dramatically.

*declined	* sharply, rapidly, dramatically, steadily, slightly, markedly, significantly, considerably, steeply, drastically, continuously, substantially, quickly.

*dropped	* dramatically, sharply, slightly, considerably, steadily, significantly, rapidly, drastically, alarmingly, noticeably, markedly, radically, abruptly, substantially, gradually, gently, slowly.

To describe graphs ask yourself (and answer!) the following questions:
What exactly does the graph show? (Use the chart title to help you answer this question)
What big change is there?
How much did it change?
What comparisons can you make between the two data series or What similarities are there?

2. Retell lecture - make sure while listening lecture, you are noting down keywords such as - date, year, organisation name, professor or researcher name, country / city name, particular quantity, and the main topic keywords.
And then try to include all these and make any story - but be clear, have a good fluency and pronunciation.

3. Repeat sentence - do not try to follow what is being spoken and memorise it, that's what usually we do. The best way to tackle repeat sentence is to listen to the sentence as someone is telling you something. For ex. 'Economics books are available in the second section on the third floor'. Now if you try to memorise it, it will become difficult, whereas, if you simply try to listen to it as someone is telling you that where the books are placed, it will become so easier. Try this technique and let us know if it worked 

I applied all these techniques and could improve from 66 in the first attempt to 87 in third.


----------



## jalpesh

Skvach said:


> In the official scoring guide, which could be found on the official website.


I already have that score guide can you please tell me the exact page number.


----------



## rickybd2

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


How would you define patience in my case
IELTS - 23 time and 4 rechecking of writing section with a hope of increasing point 5
PTE - 4th time , now appearing 5th time in next week.

All together = 27 exam with 4 recheck 

In ielts writing was letting me down while pte its speaking .

any special tips for speaking? or have you followed the tips provided here.


----------



## mosharof30

Hi I am new here.


----------



## Vijayabaskar

ykarthick said:


> Thanks Anushka...
> 
> Has anyone in this forum got only one essay before ?


I got only one essay, but there were three summarize written texts. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

rickybd2 said:


> How would you define patience in my case
> IELTS - 23 time and 4 rechecking of writing section with a hope of increasing point 5
> PTE - 4th time , now appearing 5th time in next week.
> 
> All together = 27 exam with 4 recheck
> 
> In ielts writing was letting me down while pte its speaking .
> 
> any special tips for speaking? or have you followed the tips provided here.


You are a legend .. Good luck for your next attempt.


----------



## vasanthkurup

amit.aswani said:


> *Speaking tips from my experience.*
> 
> The key to clear speaking test is to maintain your fluency and pronunciation throughout the speaking test. Contents hardly matter. So in case you do not get much content to speak for describe graph or retell lecture - do not worry - just keep speaking whatever you are seeing for graphs or whatever comes in your mind for the re-tell lecture. But make sure you are not fumbling or taking many pauses. Just relax and make fool of computer - just keep speaking
> 
> Consider following points for different sections:
> 
> 1. While describing graphs - do use graph vocabulary:
> 
> *fell	* sharply, heavily, slightly, steadily, dramatically, significantly, considerably, quickly, rapidly, steeply, gradually, gently, substantially, precipitately, fractionally, drastically, marginally, markedly, progressively, continuously.
> 
> *decreased	*significantly, markedly, slightly, steadily, rapidly, considerably, continuously, dramatically.
> 
> *declined	* sharply, rapidly, dramatically, steadily, slightly, markedly, significantly, considerably, steeply, drastically, continuously, substantially, quickly.
> 
> *dropped	* dramatically, sharply, slightly, considerably, steadily, significantly, rapidly, drastically, alarmingly, noticeably, markedly, radically, abruptly, substantially, gradually, gently, slowly.
> 
> To describe graphs ask yourself (and answer!) the following questions:
> What exactly does the graph show? (Use the chart title to help you answer this question)
> What big change is there?
> How much did it change?
> What comparisons can you make between the two data series or What similarities are there?
> 
> 2. Retell lecture - make sure while listening lecture, you are noting down keywords such as - date, year, organisation name, professor or researcher name, country / city name, particular quantity, and the main topic keywords.
> And then try to include all these and make any story - but be clear, have a good fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> 3. Repeat sentence - do not try to follow what is being spoken and memorise it, that's what usually we do. The best way to tackle repeat sentence is to listen to the sentence as someone is telling you something. For ex. 'Economics books are available in the second section on the third floor'. Now if you try to memorise it, it will become difficult, whereas, if you simply try to listen to it as someone is telling you that where the books are placed, it will become so easier. Try this technique and let us know if it worked
> 
> I applied all these techniques and could improve from 66 in the first attempt to 87 in third.



Thanks Amit


----------



## mosharof30

Hi seniors, pardon me if I am wrong. As everyone says, in the speaking section, that content does not matter a lot. So, if I record some read alouds, describe images in beforehand and feed the mic while the turn comes out (from Macmillan's) and record the retell lecture and repeat sentence and playback instantly to the mic, answer short question my own, do you think it will be good for 65+.


----------



## grayed

Hi,

Just received my PTE-A(first attempt) score report today L76 R83 S83 W75. 
All the guidance and suggestions from senior members are really helpful. Thanks a lot.


----------



## gsferrari

rickybd2 said:


> How would you define patience in my case
> IELTS - 23 time and 4 rechecking of writing section with a hope of increasing point 5
> PTE - 4th time , now appearing 5th time in next week.
> 
> All together = 27 exam with 4 recheck
> 
> In ielts writing was letting me down while pte its speaking .
> 
> any special tips for speaking? or have you followed the tips provided here.


Ricky what are you doing wrong mate? You've spent close to 3 lakh on the english test? Forgive me for being incredulous! :confused2:


----------



## mosharof30

If you have obtain 60+ in writing and listening I can give you guarantee that you will definitely get 80+ in these sections.


----------



## SY8888

mosharof30 said:


> If you have obtain 60+ in writing and listening I can give you guarantee that you will definitely get 80+ in these sections.


How? Mind to share tips?


----------



## rickybd2

gsferrari said:


> Ricky what are you doing wrong mate? You've spent close to 3 lakh on the english test? Forgive me for being incredulous! :confused2:


I donnow why am i failing again and again. My first ielts score is exactly same to 23th appearance. 7, 7,7.5 and 6.5 
I have failed most of the time for getting 6.5 in writing.. nearly 17th times out of 23 appearance. Fortunately i have scored 7 in writing thrice and 7.5 once. But the funny thing is that i normally get 7 and 7.5 in reading but in those attempts where i scored 7 in writing, reading let me down. I have gone for 4 rechecking in writing, they dont increase point 5. i have been trying last 2 years in a bid to go back to australia. But its not clicking.
Usually writng let me down, if not then its reading. I have to fail atleast one module.
Through out the journey i have failed one module out of four. Its so consistent that even unfortunately i dont get all 7 .
Then I switched to PTE last year.
below are my scores -S/W/R/L
62,67,70,68
56,68,75,56
56,67,78,56
61,73,70,66

This looks like I have problem in speaking module, in particular pronunciation. I have never got more than 50 in pronunciation.
and again the funny thing is that in pte mock test i have cleared it with 65+ in all module. But i cant seems to crack it in real test.

i always give my 100% , i will also give my 100% in next attempt.
My luck is so consistent in betraying me.

** not 3 lakh , i have wasted about 5 lakh BDT . I am so arrogant and determined that i have to crack it one day. Does not matter if i can go back to aussie or not. But i want it to be done. I Dont like to fail and leave things undone.


----------



## sounddonor

rickybd2 said:


> How would you define patience in my case
> IELTS - 23 time and 4 rechecking of writing section with a hope of increasing point 5
> PTE - 4th time , now appearing 5th time in next week.
> 
> All together = 27 exam with 4 recheck
> 
> In ielts writing was letting me down while pte its speaking .
> 
> any special tips for speaking? or have you followed the tips provided here.





rickybd2 said:


> I donnow why am i failing again and again. My first ielts score is exactly same to 23th appearance. 7, 7,7.5 and 6.5
> I have failed most of the time for getting 6.5 in writing.. nearly 17th times out of 23 appearance. Fortunately i have scored 7 in writing thrice and 7.5 once. But the funny thing is that i normally get 7 and 7.5 in reading but in those attempts where i scored 7 in writing, reading let me down. I have gone for 4 rechecking in writing, they dont increase point 5. i have been trying last 2 years in a bid to go back to australia. But its not clicking.
> Usually writng let me down, if not then its reading. I have to fail atleast one module.
> Through out the journey i have failed one module out of four. Its so consistent that even unfortunately i dont get all 7 .
> Then I switched to PTE last year.
> below are my scores -S/W/R/L
> 62,67,70,68
> 56,68,75,56
> 56,67,78,56
> 61,73,70,66
> 
> This looks like I have problem in speaking module, in particular pronunciation. I have never got more than 50 in pronunciation.
> and again the funny thing is that in pte mock test i have cleared it with 65+ in all module. But i cant seems to crack it in real test.
> 
> i always give my 100% , i will also give my 100% in next attempt.
> My luck is so consistent in betraying me.
> 
> ** not 3 lakh , i have wasted about 5 lakh BDT . I am so arrogant and determined that i have to crack it one day. Does not matter if i can go back to aussie or not. But i want it to be done. I Dont like to fail and leave things undone.


What was your mic position when you speak? in real test and mock test?


----------



## gsferrari

rickybd2 said:


> ** not 3 lakh , i have wasted about 5 lakh BDT . I am so arrogant and determined that i have to crack it one day. Does not matter if i can go back to aussie or not. But i want it to be done. I Dont like to fail and leave things undone.


I would have spent a fraction of that money on 1:1 english tutoring specifically for speech and grammar. I would imagine a couple of months of tutoring would do the trick but it really depends on where you are starting from. 

Watching shows like Masterchef Australia / British Comedies / Top Gear etc. will undoubtedly help you polish your pronunciation. It isn't hard. I think you need to stop spending on tests and fix the problem at the source.


----------



## sounddonor

gsferrari said:


> I would have spent a fraction of that money on 1:1 english tutoring specifically for speech and grammar. I would imagine a couple of months of tutoring would do the trick but it really depends on where you are starting from.
> 
> Watching shows like Masterchef Australia / British Comedies / Top Gear etc. will undoubtedly help you polish your pronunciation. It isn't hard. I think you need to stop spending on tests and fix the problem at the source.


Yes, this makes sense.


----------



## sounddonor

mosharof30 said:


> <*SNIP*>


 well better to use English. Sometimes people can't understand native ones.


----------



## ankit12

mosharof30 said:


> If you have obtain 60+ in writing and listening I can give you guarantee that you will definitely get 80+ in these sections.


Please share us the trick to crack listening and writing section. I stuck at 61 in both the sections.


----------



## jigar87

Hello,

Recently I got my PTE-A score L:85 R:76 S:86 W:78 and based on this my assessment score will be 60. As you can see I have missed by 3 points in R and 1 point in writing or else I could have landed in 79+ band and could have managed the score of 70.

Now my question is, if I reappear for PTE-A again and in worst case I get a bad score, lets assume below 65. In this case can I still go back and use the previous PTE-A score? OR it is compulsory to apply with new score ? considering both the score are with in the validity period but the latest score is much lower than previous score.

Thanks.


----------



## 73sam

Has anyone got code for PTE ?? :juggle:


----------



## Meissam

jigar87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently I got my PTE-A score L:85 R:76 S:86 W:78 and based on this my assessment score will be 60. As you can see I have missed by 3 points in R and 1 point in writing or else I could have landed in 79+ band and could have managed the score of 70.
> 
> Now my question is, if I reappear for PTE-A again and in worst case I get a bad score, lets assume below 65. In this case can I still go back and use the previous PTE-A score? OR it is compulsory to apply with new score ? considering both the score are with in the validity period but the latest score is much lower than previous score.
> 
> Thanks.


you can select any of your test reports, from Pearson portal, to be sent to DIBP.


----------



## supershree

Hi All, I gave my test on 16th June and still dont see the results online for PTE. Any idea if there is a delay in processing or is it just me ?


----------



## jigar87

supershree said:


> Hi All, I gave my test on 16th June and still dont see the results online for PTE. Any idea if there is a delay in processing or is it just me ?


They say it takes 5 business days, so as of now it is not delayed for you. For me they took full 5 business days . I appeared for my PTE exam on 10th June and got the result just yesterday (18th June) so full 5 business days !!


----------



## supershree

jigar87 said:


> They say it takes 5 business days, so as of now it is not delayed for you. For me they took full 5 business days . I appeared for my PTE exam on 10th June and got the result just yesterday (18th June) so full 5 business days !!


Thanks for the quick response Jigar... will wait for few more days :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## spikedcarapace

TanuPatel said:


> Hi, All the best for your upcoming exam.
> 
> For the writing section, below are my tips:
> 
> *Summarize Written Text:*
> 
> • I got 4 paragraphs to summarize in this section.Summarize each para, and then combine all of them, deleting irrelevant details. Use one or more prepositional phrases and discourse markers. Make sure the sentence is grammatically correct and you write only 1 sentence.
> 
> *Write essay: *
> 
> • Write atleast 200+ words
> • Vocabulary, Grammar, Discourse and Spelling are the key, ofcourse along with the content. So please allot some time to check these at the end.
> • Discourse can be easily achieved by using the words (Firstly, Secondly, Finally, In conclusion etc)
> • Use some idiomatic expressions - some general ones which we can use in most of the essays - Last but not the least, blessing in disguise, turn a blind eye etc
> • I used the format provided by IELTS Ryan youtube video to write essays. It helped me a lot.
> • You may refer to mmauk11's blog for essay pointers. Like him, I had prepared a list of pointers on the essays shared on this forum, so that I don't waste my time coming up with new ideas. You may PM me your email id, incase you want the doc.


Hi TanuPetal, may I have the "list of pointers on the essays" please?
I cant send u pm due to member restriction.
My email is <*SNIP*> - *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## pag

73sam said:


> Has anyone got code for PTE ?? :juggle:


If you are from India, try this Buy PTE Exam Voucher Code Worth Rs.9750 & Save Rs.1150 in Test Fee

I was able to get a voucher, which worked flawlessly on PTE website. Savings of Rs 1150. Not a bad deal.


----------



## pag

supershree said:


> Hi All, I gave my test on 16th June and still dont see the results online for PTE. Any idea if there is a delay in processing or is it just me ?


I gave the exams on 18th and already have the scores on PTE website. Just a day to get the results.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

*PTE mock test*

Hi All,
I am new to ExpactForum, I have been practicing PTE-A test and gave 5times, I was getting overall 58max. Could anyone give me any mock test site, where I can give test and keep on checking my score?
Please guide me. I need 65 in each. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Speaking 
-pronunciation and fluency score the most 
Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40%
Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
Never leave a question 
Remember you have to speak good confident English
In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
Practice it
Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start

Writing-
Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary 
Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
I always used and score high in vocabulary 
Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
- try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
Remember to correct spellings
Eg.
"Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong 
"Hence, there is. " is marked 
right 
Small thinned will score you high 
I swear I have never practiced Writing ever  ,a mighty before a cram Ryan IELTS vocab and its proper usage
Listening
It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
-English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check 
- I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
I drive for at least one hour both sides to work and it always played on my system

Reading
-manage your time
Practice always with timers even at home
-do sample papers again n again
-make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
-reading is sheer hard work
Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve 
-Reading newspaper articles
Improves your speed
Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary 
When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups

My suggestions may sound bit different but this belief has come after appearing for 5 real tests and 4 mock tests!!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

rickybd2 said:


> How would you define patience in my case
> 
> IELTS - 23 time and 4 rechecking of writing section with a hope of increasing point 5
> 
> PTE - 4th time , now appearing 5th time in next week.
> 
> 
> 
> All together = 27 exam with 4 recheck
> 
> 
> 
> In ielts writing was letting me down while pte its speaking .
> 
> 
> 
> any special tips for speaking? or have you followed the tips provided here.




Ricky
I know how it feels
I assure u will get your exam clear 
Just text me ! Your contact
And this is just out of generosity,not asking any benefit out of it
But 27 exams ,real hard time you had


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Yogi4Aus said:


> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
> 
> Writing-
> Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary
> Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
> 9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
> I always used and score high in vocabulary
> Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
> - try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
> Remember to correct spellings
> Eg.
> "Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong
> "Hence, there is. " is marked
> right
> Small thinned will score you high
> I swear I have never practiced Writing ever  ,a mighty before a cram Ryan IELTS vocab and its proper usage
> Listening
> It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
> -English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check
> - I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
> I drive for at least one hour both sides to work and it always played on my system
> 
> Reading
> -manage your time
> Practice always with timers even at home
> -do sample papers again n again
> -make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
> -reading is sheer hard work
> Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve
> -Reading newspaper articles
> Improves your speed
> Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary
> When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups
> 
> My suggestions may sound bit different but this belief has come after appearing for 5 real tests and 4 mock tests!!


Thank you Yogi4Aus for quick reply. Could you please tell me where can i take mock test and get mock score? So that I can keep improving.

Regrds,
Krishna


----------



## sounddonor

Yogi4Aus said:


> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
> 
> Writing-
> Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary
> Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
> 9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
> I always used and score high in vocabulary
> Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
> - try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
> Remember to correct spellings
> Eg.
> "Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong
> "Hence, there is. " is marked
> right
> Small thinned will score you high
> I swear I have never practiced Writing ever  ,a mighty before a cram Ryan IELTS vocab and its proper usage
> Listening
> It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
> -English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check
> - I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
> I drive for at least one hour both sides to work and it always played on my system
> 
> Reading
> -manage your time
> Practice always with timers even at home
> -do sample papers again n again
> -make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
> -reading is sheer hard work
> Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve
> -Reading newspaper articles
> Improves your speed
> Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary
> When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups
> 
> My suggestions may sound bit different but this belief has come after appearing for 5 real tests and 4 mock tests!!





omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thank you Yogi4Aus for quick reply. Could you please tell me where can i take mock test and get mock score? So that I can keep improving.
> 
> Regrds,
> Krishna



here https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

*PTE mock test*

Thank you Sanjeewa, I know ptepractice.com, but i want to know any other sites, where I can write one or two tests and check my score. Score may not as accurate as PTEsite but still it is fine. Name any site like that so that I can pay minimal amount and check my weakness and improve before giving final exam.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## supershree

pag said:


> I gave the exams on 18th and already have the scores on PTE website. Just a day to get the results.



Thanks Pag, surprising.... Which location did you take up your exams?


----------



## sounddonor

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thank you Sanjeewa, I know ptepractice.com, but i want to know any other sites, where I can write one or two tests and check my score. Score may not as accurate as PTEsite but still it is fine. Name any site like that so that I can pay minimal amount and check my weakness and improve before giving final exam.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


You can try PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers and go through this forum to find out any other resource.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

*PTE mock test*

Thank you Sanjeewa. I live in Bangalore, do you know any good institute which is proven good results? So that I will take coaching from them and clear the PTE-A.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Sansu83

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thank you Sanjeewa. I live in Bangalore, do you know any good institute which is proven good results? So that I will take coaching from them and clear the PTE-A.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


I am not sure if Sanjeewa would be able to suggest you location in Bangalore because his location is Colombo Srilanka . There are many people in the forum are from Bangalore. You can PM me your details, I can check if anybody is ready to guide you from Bangalore.


----------



## sounddonor

Sansu83 said:


> I am not sure if Sanjeewa would be able to suggest you location in Bangalore because his location is Colombo Srilanka . There are many people in the forum are from Bangalore. You can PM me your details, I can check if anybody is ready to guide you from Bangalore.


Yes, You are correct.


----------



## Sansu83

sanjeewa said:


> You can try PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers and go through this forum to find out any other resource.


Have you or anybody that you tried this link, if yes, reviews please ?


----------



## sounddonor

Sansu83 said:


> Have you or anybody that you tried this link, if yes, reviews please ?


I did not try this. However, I have seen folks from this forum had tried this. I saw somewhere in a very early post.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Sansu83 said:


> I am not sure if Sanjeewa would be able to suggest you location in Bangalore because his location is Colombo Srilanka . There are many people in the forum are from Bangalore. You can PM me your details, I can check if anybody is ready to guide you from Bangalore.


Hi Sansu83, Thank you. I stay in south Bangalore. You can suggest me anyone who has already taken coaching, i will check with them and get some feedback. Hope one day, i will share my success story here.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## iswarya1989

Please suggest READING tips. My husband appeared 4 times, he is able to score 75+ in all modules except Reading module. loosing by a margin of 1 or 2 marks all the time.


----------



## rickybd2

sanjeewa said:


> What was your mic position when you speak? in real test and mock test?


During the real test, i was about to place it near forehead but placed it in normal position as i did not observe any unusual interruption of excessive air blow.
in mock test i was using my smart phone head phone holding it close to mouth.
Mock test score (67,68) was fat better than the real test (61,56,56,62)


----------



## mosharof30

That means, If I pre-record some read alouds and describe images( each 25-29 lengths) and just play the recordings accordingly when the beep sounds and if I record the repeat sentences and retell lectures and replay the recordings in front of the mic, would I get 90% of the marks and cross 65+? What do you think experts.


----------



## rickybd2

mosharof30 said:


> That means, If I pre-record some read alouds and describe images( each 25-29 lengths) and just play the recordings accordingly when the beep sounds and if I record the repeat sentences and retell lectures and replay the recordings in front of the mic, would I get 90% of the marks and cross 65+? What do you think experts.


this is cheating. you should not do this.


----------



## mosharof30

rickybd2 said:


> this is cheating. you should not do this.


Haha u should not.......haha u should not........nice reply. Do you think my English is rubbish? I always score above 80 in all sections except speaking where I have scored up to 62. Haha do u think the exam is fair. U have to loose at least $5000 before u can catch the tricks.


----------



## uno_aussie

iswarya1989 said:


> Please suggest READING tips. My husband appeared 4 times, he is able to score 75+ in all modules except Reading module. loosing by a margin of 1 or 2 marks all the time.


Divide the reading section based on the various type of questions asked. Then strategize how you will answer each section. Focus on particular section where you are struggling. Plenty of materials available online...


----------



## longpear

*PTE scores delay*

Hi everyone,

I took PTEA exam on 9th June and until now (20th June) I haven't reveiced my scores back.
Do you guys think I should contact the PTEA Staff regarding the delay ? They already sent me an email stating that my scores may be delayed on 15th June as follow:



> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores
> through your web account.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


Any ideas would be appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hey guys,

In my fourth attemp my scores are L-64 R-63 W-66 W-66, i need 65 each, so do you think if i go for re-evaluation, does it will make any difference in scores? i am short of 3 marks overall.

Please suggest


----------



## Shantha_asiri

sourabhmatta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In my fourth attemp my scores are L-64 R-63 W-66 W-66, i need 65 each, so do you think if i go for re-evaluation, does it will make any difference in scores? i am short of 3 marks overall.
> 
> Please suggest


In reading, it is difficult to think marks will change due to the nature of it, meaning, it has only 2 choices but in listening you may have but what is the use any way you need 65 in all sections, better you try again and prepare for 79+ and do it.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks buddy,

I am getting demoralized day by day, just short of 2 3 marks in each attempt.. 




Shantha_asiri said:


> In reading, it is difficult to think marks will change due to the nature of it, meaning, it has only 2 choices but in listening you may have but what is the use any way you need 65 in all sections, better you try again and prepare for 79+ and do it.


----------



## Vikram_99

rickybd2 said:


> I donnow why am i failing again and again. My first ielts score is exactly same to 23th appearance. 7, 7,7.5 and 6.5
> I have failed most of the time for getting 6.5 in writing.. nearly 17th times out of 23 appearance. Fortunately i have scored 7 in writing thrice and 7.5 once. But the funny thing is that i normally get 7 and 7.5 in reading but in those attempts where i scored 7 in writing, reading let me down. I have gone for 4 rechecking in writing, they dont increase point 5. i have been trying last 2 years in a bid to go back to australia. But its not clicking.
> Usually writng let me down, if not then its reading. I have to fail atleast one module.
> Through out the journey i have failed one module out of four. Its so consistent that even unfortunately i dont get all 7 .
> Then I switched to PTE last year.
> below are my scores -S/W/R/L
> 62,67,70,68
> 56,68,75,56
> 56,67,78,56
> 61,73,70,66
> 
> This looks like I have problem in speaking module, in particular pronunciation. I have never got more than 50 in pronunciation.
> and again the funny thing is that in pte mock test i have cleared it with 65+ in all module. But i cant seems to crack it in real test.
> 
> i always give my 100% , i will also give my 100% in next attempt.
> My luck is so consistent in betraying me.
> 
> ** not 3 lakh , i have wasted about 5 lakh BDT . I am so arrogant and determined that i have to crack it one day. Does not matter if i can go back to aussie or not. But i want it to be done. I Dont like to fail and leave things undone.


Hi Ricky,

Please ensure that Mic is at a good position. Test your recording couple of times before you start. Many people have already given some useful tips. 
Stay relaxed there and give your best. I'm sure you will crack it this time.

Cheers,
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> Yesterday I got my result, after waiting for 5 days(actually 5 years), and finally, I have cleared the exam with 65+ it was my 3rd attempt within a month.
> It wasn't that easy as it sounds. Would like to share my experience while chasing my dream to Australia with some tips. Little ashamed of sharing this as it took me a very long time, but at the same time quite proud of myself that I didn't give up. As I always believe 'try try try till you die' !!
> ***Tip 1 – Never give up.
> 
> Before these 3 attempts of PTE, I had appeared 15 TIMES for IELTS in around 3-4 years  shocking ?
> Well, initially, I was lacking mainly in reading with half mark and was able to get 7.5 in writing. But then I focused more on reading and got 7 but then writing got 6.5. Was highly tired and disappointed but didn't give up.
> 
> Then, prepared for PTE for about a month, and gave a mock test and got the worst score – R 48 - S 51 - W 58 - L - 61. I thought I am gone, as I am not even nearby of 65. I changed my scheduled pte exam date by giving health issue reason and prepared for one more month.
> ***Tip 2 – In case of any emergency / health issue – pte test can be rescheduled free of cost.
> 
> Then again I gave a mock test 4 days before the scheduled date, and horribly, got the exact same result. I thought there is no chance of clearing pte, at least in IELTS I was lacking only half a mark so I should prepare for that. But just because I had booked the pte test so gave it on 10th May with no confidence.
> ***Tip 3 – Since mock test and its scoring are harder so do not give it just before the exam, give it at least 10 days before.
> 
> Following was my first pte test score: S 66, W 65, R 61, L 57. I then realized that it is very much doable. I got this poor result because I was scared after getting the mock test result and gave the test with no energy. I took another date in 20 days - on 31st May. And got the following score -
> S 76, W 65, R 68, L 61
> Only lacked in listening - which is the easiest for most of the people, but due to the mismanagement of time, I could not attempt all questions.
> ***Tip 3 – While practicing before exams – do manage your time as per modules – very, very important.
> 
> Then, without much delay, I booked another date in next 9 days - 10th June.
> AND LUCKILY GOT THE FOLLOWING SCORE:
> S - 87 (felt greatest)
> W - 74
> R - 72
> R - 69
> "Almost cried after getting this score as I got it after 18 attempts including ielts and pte and after 5 years"
> ***I do have few tips – but it has already become a very long message, some people might be feeling that this forum is not to share your
> autobiography ) So will share in another message or PM me.


Congratulations mate! Happy for you


----------



## Vikram_99

Anushka_w said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Got my results today and I'm bit disappointed about speaking score. Scored 76,70,66,58 (W,R,L,S) and 58,57 for oral fluency and pronunciation respectively. Please give me some tips to improve those skills .
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Anushka,
Please ensure to check the position of ur mic. 
And then, just maintain the fluency and pronunciation. It's okay if you are short of ideas, repeat the words the other way round and you will make it easily.

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## ajay23888

gsferrari said:


> They have every right to ask you to keep your voice down. There are other test takers sitting less than 3 feet away from you and you can't be bellowing away at your desk to the detriment of everybody else.
> 
> You don't need to speak loudly to do well in the speaking test. It might actually cause clipping in the audio and drop your scores.
> 
> If your voice is loud, control it. There is no way the invigilators will tolerate you and you are likely to have your test stopped if you get into an argument with them.


No ... Even I might get disturb with the others voice even thought they are speaking lightly. Here... If the question is of disturbance to other , they should provide a separate room dude. They are not doing this that itself justify that surrounding voice won't hampered much. And I have already mentioned for people who have loud voice can't control their voice. If they do, it will cause their pronunciation. However thanks for your suggestion, let me try 1 attempt with my own way.... If I couldn't crack. I will look around different way /different center /different exam


----------



## fedor

hai everyone,
I appeared for pte exa for the second time on saturday and I received my score card today.....again failed in speaking odule
L=71
S=60
R=82
W=75
GRAMMAR=65
ORAL FLUENCY=65
PRONUNCIATION =53
SPELLING=77
VOCABULARY=73
WRITTEN DISCOURSE=76
I feel disappointed...i dont know what to do to improve speaking score..


----------



## Anushka_w

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Anushka,
> Please ensure to check the position of ur mic.
> And then, just maintain the fluency and pronunciation. It's okay if you are short of ideas, repeat the words the other way round and you will make it easily.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


Hi Vikram,

Appreciate your tips. Ya, I'm currently working on those areas to improve my fluency and pronunciation.

Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

fedor said:


> hai everyone,
> I appeared for pte exa for the second time on saturday and I received my score card today.....again failed in speaking odule
> L=71
> S=60
> R=82
> W=75
> GRAMMAR=65
> ORAL FLUENCY=65
> PRONUNCIATION =53
> SPELLING=77
> VOCABULARY=73
> WRITTEN DISCOURSE=76
> I feel disappointed...i dont know what to do to improve speaking score..


As a suggestion, you can post a voice clip of your here, Speaking gurus might help you.


----------



## amit.aswani

iswarya1989 said:


> Please suggest READING tips. My husband appeared 4 times, he is able to score 75+ in all modules except Reading module. loosing by a margin of 1 or 2 marks all the time.


The best tip to clear reading module is to ignore MCQs multiple choice section completely. Because this section is the most time consuming and least scoring, in fact, it has negative marking too. Without touching this section I could score 69 in reading, and one of my friends could score 73.


----------



## Blue11

Hi,
I just got the results for my 4th attempt: L/R/S/W 74/81/*58*/75 
Scores for all my attempts are 
L/R/S/W/O
1st Attempt 73/76/64/71/72
2nd Attempt 76/79/79/71/74
3rd Attempt 78/80/80/83/79
4th Attempt 74/81/58/75/73
Please compare my scores and offer some advice. I really don't know what to expect from PTE now.


----------



## ajay23888

*Skip MCMA Question*

I don't know other will follow this or not... but i am definitely going to follow this for sure in my next attempt of 27th June. because I am very bad with reading. I can clear rest of the section but reading is my struggling area. 




amit.aswani said:


> The best tip to clear reading module is to ignore MCQs multiple choice section completely. Because this section is the most time consuming and least scoring, in fact, it has negative marking too. Without touching this section I could score 69 in reading, and one of my friends could score 73.


----------



## anujbatta

I have few Queries regarding PTE Exam:

1. Repeat Sentence-In real exam, Is it easy to repeat exactly the same sentence. If we can't memorize
2 Answer Short Question- From where to study Are they easy 
3. Describe Images- How many question comes. Pie chart, line graph, bar graph, describe picture what kind of picture is asked.any other form like graphs 
4. Essay- What topic does anyone got in June 2016
5. Reorder Paragraph- Is it easy as I have practised a lot but still gets wrong. Is linking between reorder easily found?
6. Overall Is it easy to score 65+ in each module.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Guys,

Below are my stats for the last 5 attempts. Please suggest what to do to attain 65 each. Really fed up now. Any advice please.




L-61 R-61 W-61 S-63

L-65 R-60 W-65 S-72

L-64 R-64 W-61 S-67

L-60 R-67 W-62 S-70

L-64 R-63 W-66 s-66


----------



## dreamsanj

Blue11 said:


> Hi,
> I just got the results for my 4th attempt: L/R/S/W 74/81/*58*/75
> Scores for all my attempts are
> L/R/S/W/O
> 1st Attempt 73/76/64/71/72
> 2nd Attempt 76/79/79/71/74
> 3rd Attempt 78/80/80/83/79
> 4th Attempt 74/81/58/75/73
> Please compare my scores and offer some advice. I really don't know what to expect from PTE now.


Hi Blue,, are you targetting 79+? 
what is your current points, Have you completed the assessment and filed EOI?


----------



## dreamsanj

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below are my stats for the last 5 attempts. Please suggest what to do to attain 65 each. Really fed up now. Any advice please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-61 R-61 W-61 S-63
> 
> L-65 R-60 W-65 S-72
> 
> L-64 R-64 W-61 S-67
> 
> L-60 R-67 W-62 S-70
> 
> L-64 R-63 W-66 s-66



Hi Sourab,

Looks like you are borderline case on all subjects expect the Speaking which is good news.

There are change of habbits which I would recommend. 
For starter, dont worry about PTE now, Have you completed Assessment and other EOI formalities. Concentrate on that if you have not. take a break and get to PTE again.

2ndly, Chuck the idotic news paper you are reading and start Hindu from tomorrow. 
3rd, Start watching english serials for a change, download stuff and start watching movies with sub titles.( If you are Bollywood fan,, god save you.. Not that I dont like them, But your current motive is to clear PTE and Last I checked None of the Bollywood movies were made in fully accent oriented english)

4th you are blessed to write PTE where essays are fixed, if you practice daily one with thought that are already present on various blogs you should be looking at 65+ if not then something is hurting you. is it grammer? is it Spellings.. these two can be improved by practice. I had horrid spelling at 19,18.. But I had nac of writing well. Hence Always managed to writing score of 70+

5th, Read read read.. Pick up small book and finish it off in 2-3 days. if you say I dont have time,, think again. Survey shows that world leader and 99.2% of CEO have reading habit.. Unless your aim is to be mediocre manager with least paid jobs, then dont read, Otherwise boss you are hurting your chance on reading. 

Do you need logic on to why these.. PM your Phone no. I will be happy to explain


----------



## Blue11

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Blue,, are you targetting 79+?
> what is your current points, Have you completed the assessment and filed EOI?


Hi dreamsanj,
Yes, my target is 79+
My current points are 55 and I have already filed EOI.
I am very surprised with the scores as they are way too inconsistent.


----------



## aggpunit

What was gap in days between two subsequent test? I can see baring speaking your max deviation is with 5-6 points. So speaking was bit weird. Did you kept the test center same on each attempts?


Blue11 said:


> Hi,
> I just got the results for my 4th attempt: L/R/S/W 74/81/*58*/75
> Scores for all my attempts are
> L/R/S/W/O
> 1st Attempt 73/76/64/71/72
> 2nd Attempt 76/79/79/71/74
> 3rd Attempt 78/80/80/83/79
> 4th Attempt 74/81/58/75/73
> Please compare my scores and offer some advice. I really don't know what to expect from PTE now.


----------



## Farrukhh

Hi, Since you have already given the exam. I would like to know a bit about the PTE-A. 
The information you provided is quite useful, I have a PTE-Academic Exam this 30th June. Today, I have done a scored practice test A available on the PTEpractice website and I scored: L:73 R:64 W:71 S:65.
I am a bit worried about them results as I did prepare well before proceeding with the sample test A. I shared my thoughts with a friend who replied to me saying that the sample scored test results are usually tougher than the original PTE test and me getting that marks was very good and he thinks I can cross over the 80 mark easy as I did good in this. However, I doubt it and which is the reason I would like to get your views about it.

It would be great if you reply me quick before I take the next sample scored Test B.

Thankyou


----------



## Blue11

aggpunit said:


> What was gap in days between two subsequent test? I can see baring speaking your max deviation is with 5-6 points. So speaking was bit weird. Did you kept the test center same on each attempts?


2nd- 45 days
3rd- 109 days
4th- 72 days
I know there was too much gap but I simply had no money. But, I am willing to appear again in a couple of weeks.
During my first three attempts, I didn't practice and I specified the reason for appearing in the exam as "Others".
The only time I practice is the last attempt and I mentioned "Immigration" as the reason.


----------



## aggpunit

Blue11 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was gap in days between two subsequent test? I can see baring speaking your max deviation is with 5-6 points. So speaking was bit weird. Did you kept the test center same on each attempts?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd- 45 days
> 3rd- 109 days
> 4th- 72 days
> I know there was too much gap but I simply had no money. But, I am willing to appear again in a couple of weeks.
> During my first three attempts, I didn't practice and I specified the reason for appearing in the exam as "Others".
> The only time I practice is the last attempt and I mentioned "Immigration" as the reason.
Click to expand...

Which center did you opted ?
Was that same everytime?


----------



## Blue11

I appeared at 4 different centres.


----------



## spikedcarapace

ana_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I attempted PTE-A several days ago and I'm absolutely not satisfied with my results. I notices that this score will be send directly to dibp, but i'm not going to use it for any visa. So question is, is it compulsory to share all scores for PTE with dibp? Can it affect the decision on my future visa? even if it will be superseded by higher ietls results?
> Thank you guys for your answers


It is not compulsory to share with DIBP. You had tick a check box which allow PTE to do so when you register for exam.
It wont affect your visa decision, DIBP only consider the English result that you put in EOI or visa application, not the one send automatically by PTE.


----------



## iswarya1989

In reading section how the scores are given for reorder paragraph, can any one explain briefly...


----------



## sourabhmatta

guys,

can you please suggest me something




sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below are my stats for the last 5 attempts. Please suggest what to do to attain 65 each. Really fed up now. Any advice please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-61 R-61 W-61 S-63
> 
> L-65 R-60 W-65 S-72
> 
> L-64 R-64 W-61 S-67
> 
> L-60 R-67 W-62 S-70
> 
> L-64 R-63 W-66 s-66


----------



## Anushka_w

iswarya1989 said:


> In reading section how the scores are given for reorder paragraph, can any one explain briefly...


Hi,

You will get points for each pair of correct adjacent items.


----------



## iswarya1989

Door u mean each question carries 3 marks. Rigth adjacent answers will give u 15 points for one complete question?


----------



## saqi

*Pte-a*

Congrats. What were your enabling scores.



pag said:


> If you are from India, try this Buy PTE Exam Voucher Code Worth Rs.9750 & Save Rs.1150 in Test Fee
> 
> I was able to get a voucher, which worked flawlessly on PTE website. Savings of Rs 1150. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Anushka_w

iswarya1989 said:


> Door u mean each question carries 3 marks. Rigth adjacent answers will give u 15 points for one complete question?


It totally depends on number of items in that question. If it has 4 items then it should be 3 marks and again can't say exactly 3 marks, it can be 3X. (X could be any multiplier)


----------



## uno_aussie

sourabhmatta said:


> guys,
> 
> can you please suggest me something


Hi Sourabh, someone has already replied to you with good points...
Over and above, may I ask why are you going for PTE only? Have you ruled out IELTS?

With your scores, you need to practice all the sections everyday. Before attempting any english exam, improve your overall vocab and grammar. Once you have a good command over your grammar, then you can focus on the exam pattern and prepare for the same.

Also, try giving tests for individual sections rather than entire test at the same time and prepare section by section.


----------



## amit.aswani

amit.aswani said:


> The best tip to clear reading module is to ignore MCQs multiple choice section completely. Because this section is the most time consuming and least scoring, in fact, it has negative marking too. Without touching this section I could score 69 in reading, and one of my friends could score 73.



In addition to aforementioned suggestion, do attempt MCQs *single choice, *because this section does not have negative marking.
Finally, give more time to blanks and re-order sentences, they are much more scoring than MCQs. Also, in case, you could not do well in the initial fill in the blank questions (dropdown ones) as indubitably they are tough, then don't worry, have patience, take a long breath and give your best for jumble para and latter blank questions(drag and drop) as they are the easiest and high scoring too. Usually, what happens is if we could not do well in the initial questions then we lose our confidence and focus, and then we do not do well in the latter questions which are the easiest ones.

*Reading material:*

*Closet test (Fill in the blanks)*

Closet Test Questions and Answers
Closet Test - Verbal ability online test
CLOSET TEST SET 1 for SSC - Study4success
Closet Test - Verbal Ability Questions and Answers


*Para jumble*

https://www.mockbank.com/bulletin/v...=979076&utm_campaign=Nightly_2015-10-12_22:30
Para Jumbles or Jumbled sentences
Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
Introduction to Parajumble, Concepts on : Verbal Ability | Lofoya
Parajumbles - Jumbled paragraphs


----------



## aims

*Aims*

HI 

Please give your opinion.

I have done IELTS twice and my writing score remains unchanged 6.5

R--9 L --7.5 S--7 W--6.5

I am gonna try PTE. would you think I can achieve it. requirement is 65 each.

THanks,


----------



## sounddonor

aims said:


> HI
> 
> Please give your opinion.
> 
> I have done IELTS twice and my writing score remains unchanged 6.5
> 
> R--9 L --7.5 S--7 W--6.5
> 
> I am gonna try PTE. would you think I can achieve it. requirement is 65 each.
> 
> THanks,


Yes, you can. Take a mock and see how good you are.


----------



## aims

wow thanks for quick reply..


----------



## sounddonor

aims said:


> wow thanks for quick reply..


Nice, First go through the exam format and understand it well. You would find materials in this forum a lot. See pages 884 - 887


----------



## aagholampour

Hi gsferrari,

I have taken PTE-A exam two times. In both times, I could not get the Reading section above 65. First time I got 61 and second time I got 64. Could you please guide me how I can improve my score in the reading section? I studied all materials in Youtube, Official Guide, Pearson test plus, and PTE academic MacMillan. But I could not achieve higher score.


----------



## aggpunit

Blue11 said:


> I appeared at 4 different centres.


Try the center in which you made 3rd attempt. Your were best there.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi All 

After doing some practice tests and going through some of the materials in the official guide. I took one test of reading section, from CD which came with the Official guide.

In reading section there were 16 questions and out of 16, 10 were right and 6 were wrong. this 62% accuracy   

I believe I need to practice a lot even before taking those scored tests.  My goal is to get 79+ 

Please help me if you have any other strategy. I followed whatever mentioned in this thread and yet, I do not have my desired score. I believe I need to practice a lot


----------



## daussie

I have a question regarding Speaking Describe Image and Re-tell lecture sections. Those who scored 90 for speaking please advice....

1. Should we keep on speaking till computer cut off at 40 seconds (our sentence might not be completely recorded)?

2. Should we complete before 40 seconds?


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks Uno Aussie

But if you see my stats, I am always short of 4 5 or even 2 numbers. So i think some times your luck also matters. But i will not sit and believe on luck only. I will study hard to crack it.





uno_aussie said:


> Hi Sourabh, someone has already replied to you with good points...
> Over and above, may I ask why are you going for PTE only? Have you ruled out IELTS?
> 
> With your scores, you need to practice all the sections everyday. Before attempting any english exam, improve your overall vocab and grammar. Once you have a good command over your grammar, then you can focus on the exam pattern and prepare for the same.
> 
> Also, try giving tests for individual sections rather than entire test at the same time and prepare section by section.


----------



## devang2016

Hello , 

Experience mates please suggest some feedback , not sure if I am hitting my hammer at right place.
Appreciate your support and response on same. 

I know need to practice but would be glad if you can post some direction based on scores , which *questions *should I concentrate and practice more to gain max.

1st Attempt

Speaking - 76
Reading - 62
Listening - 58
Writing - 56

Oral Fluency - 81
Pronunciation - 73
Written Discourse - 54
Grammar - 46
Spelling - 43
Vocabulary - 32

-------------------------
2nd Attempt

Speaking - 83
Reading - 65
Listening - 63
Writing - 63

Written Discourse - 79
Oral Fluency - 77
Pronunciation - 71
Vocabulary - 64
Grammar - 47
Spelling - 46

---------------------------


----------



## aagholampour

Hi All,

I have taken PTE-A exam two times. In both times, I could not get the Reading section above 65. First time I got 61 and second time I got 64. Could you please guide me how I can improve my score in the reading section? I studied all materials in Youtube, Official Guide, Pearson test plus, and PTE academic MacMillan. But I could not achieve higher score.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, I am an old member- "Giri Vishnu", some of you might know me like Black rose or Aarthi kasi- I forgot my password so created a new id. Left 10 messages to expat team but no response..

I wish to apply for HR Adviser 223111. Have already given 2 IELTS but was left behind with .5

On June 14th I gave my PTE in Storm- Hyderabad and wanted to share my experience. 

While I started at 4 PM, machine stopped at 4:15, again started and again stopped at 4:30 PM, so while my speaking test was on, it broke my total rhythm and my confidence came down. I did not waste time, gained control back and restarted the test.

Scores are:
Listening- 67
Reading- 67
Speaking-51
Writing- 74

This was my first attempt in PTE and I would not shy away from saying that I did study. Now, I am totally disappointed. While I ended my test, I spoke to the authorities in the centre, their answer was so cold" Mam machine does not stop, don't know why it happened". Well, my time and money is screwed, I am not sure if my answers were recorded or not? Though I am fighting with pearson team for revaluation which is a hell of a task but I will not give up.

I thought, it wold be good on part to guide some who have to sit for PTE. You should be ready for such technical glitches. In my case it happened twice. So may be my bad luck but I can't sit on bad luck only. Somewhere they are also responsible to provide a flawless test environment.

I am not sure when I will reappear as getting a slot is another uphill task.. I hope my experience will help some if not all...


----------



## sounddonor

Deotsidh said:


> Guys, I am an old member- "Giri Vishnu", some of you might know me like Black rose or Aarthi kasi- I forgot my password so created a new id. Left 10 messages to expat team but no response..
> 
> I wish to apply for HR Adviser 223111. Have already given 2 IELTS but was left behind with .5
> 
> On June 14th I gave my PTE in Storm- Hyderabad and wanted to share my experience.
> 
> While I started at 4 PM, machine stopped at 4:15, again started and again stopped at 4:30 PM, so while my speaking test was on, it broke my total rhythm and my confidence came down. I did not waste time, gained control back and restarted the test.
> 
> Scores are:
> Listening- 67
> Reading- 67
> Speaking-51
> Writing- 74
> 
> This was my first attempt in PTE and I would not shy away from saying that I did study. Now, I am totally disappointed. While I ended my test, I spoke to the authorities in the centre, their answer was so cold" Mam machine does not stop, don't know why it happened". Well, my time and money is screwed, I am not sure if my answers were recorded or not? Though I am fighting with pearson team for revaluation which is a hell of a task but I will not give up.
> 
> I thought, it wold be good on part to guide some who have to sit for PTE. You should be ready for such technical glitches. In my case it happened twice. So may be my bad luck but I can't sit on bad luck only. Somewhere they are also responsible to provide a flawless test environment.
> 
> I am not sure when I will reappear as getting a slot is another uphill task.. I hope my experience will help some if not all...


Sad! You should contact and inform PTE guys (Not test center) ASAP (I think it might be too late now since your results have released) There are many cases such like this.


----------



## Meissam

aagholampour said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken PTE-A exam two times. In both times, I could not get the Reading section above 65. First time I got 61 and second time I got 64. Could you please guide me how I can improve my score in the reading section? I studied all materials in Youtube, Official Guide, Pearson test plus, and PTE academic MacMillan. But I could not achieve higher score.


How did you do to manage your time in reading part? did you attend all questions? there are some questions i.e. fill in the blank and re-order the para which carry higher scores and MQMA is the tricky part that eats lots of your time, has negative score and finally does not produce much scores. There are many expersts advised that for 65+, skip MQMA and spend more time on those two that I said.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Yeah Sanjeewa, I am on top of fighting with PTE guys..I will not let it go so easily..

Meissam- What you read was correct but I also read somewhere that you should attempt all questions. I attempted all the questions. Some of them I guessed also, but guess was right..Even though I was left with 1 minute, i ensured to complete all questions, you never know which one clicks..I have learnt the trick of reorder so I know, I will be correct for sure..


----------



## aagholampour

Thanks Meissam for the information. Yes, I have done all the parts of the reading section. However, it is possible that by skiping MCQs, I may find difficult questions for the fill in the blanks and re-order questions. Could you please let me know how I can improve my skill on re-order and fill in the blanks questions? Any materials rather than the materials that I have mentioned.


----------



## Meissam

aagholampour said:


> Thanks Meissam for the information. Yes, I have done all the parts of the reading section. However, it is possible that by skiping MCQs, I may find difficult questions for the fill in the blanks and re-order questions. Could you please let me know how I can improve my skill on re-order and fill in the blanks questions? Any materials rather than the materials that I have mentioned?


plz check following links, moreover you can surf on the net and find some useful sites. (check youtube as well). hope it helps.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing 

PTE Academic Reading test 3 - Multiple choice cloze test 

For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE


----------



## adinil

Hi All

I cleared my PTE A exam in third attempt Finally!!!!!!!!..Thanks all the members who supported me and replied my queries

here are my scores

L 72
R 73
S 90
W 70


----------



## aagholampour

Meissam said:


> plz check following links, moreover you can surf on the net and find some useful sites. (check youtube as well). hope it helps.
> 
> 
> Many thanks Meissam.


----------



## Giri vishnu

That's a great news !!


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, I need to have 5 posts to reply to kaju, so replying..


----------



## sounddonor

adinil said:


> Hi All
> 
> I cleared my PTE A exam in third attempt Finally!!!!!!!!..Thanks all the members who supported me and replied my queries
> 
> here are my scores
> 
> L 72
> R 73
> S 90
> W 70


Many Congratz!!. Would you mind to share your success story with others!


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, I got single answer question with images..Can you please help me any link for the same or any page I can refer to..I did fumble on this one..


----------



## meemurali

Hi Guys, I am glad to update you all that i have cleared it on my second attempt with 67 overall(L/R/S/W- 67,68,71,67)- i want to thank you all especially Ahmad, Aswini and many other friends who helped me with tips and material. this forum is a great help. Will post soon my detailed experience and some tips.
journey starts for EOI. 
Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

meemurali said:


> Hi Guys, I am glad to update you all that i have cleared it on my second attempt with 67 overall(L/R/S/W- 67,68,71,67)- i want to thank you all especially Ahmad, Aswini and many other friends who helped me with tips and material. this forum is a great help. Will post soon my detailed experience and some tips.
> journey starts for EOI.
> Thanks.


Congratz!


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi everyone,

I want to improve my 'Oral Fluency' skill. Can you please guide me the tips?
Thank you in advance


----------



## meemurali

Hi Friends,
Please find the tips and my journey of PTE details.

First of all this exam is sure to test your english but don't be over confident even if you are good with english or a working professional don't take this exam lightly.

If you are starting this exam firstly please improve your general english skills of Grammer, Writing, reading of regular english papers or novels. listen to the some of the comics on youtube.
Speaking is a key and touch in PTE, if you want to clear it firstly be familiar with pattern of questions and practice a lot with online voice recordings. read news papaer and record it and check. The key is to improve your fluency then check with some of the native speakers for pronounciation.

Take ample time before proceeding to Mcmillan or pearson books or any mock tests.
No need to be master of big vocabulary but improving spellings is very important.

If you are good with basic english then only proceed for PTE-A.

Please go through any book Mcmillan or Pearson to be familiar with exam pattern and their guidance.
Mcmillan is a must and it will prepare you for the real exam, so dont miss it.

Tips for exam :
Speaking : fluency and pronounciation is important.
Dont worry about content in DI but try to prepare 3 to 4 statements our of picture and practice at home with a voice recorder or with mirror. in exam you will not have time to write n speak by seeing the picture you need to prepare in the mind n speak. try to conclude in 1 statement at the end.
Read aloud : you have lot of time just see that you have modulation (up/down).
Repeat sentense : you need lot of practice in listening videos, just listen it as if someone is telling you something in real life. concentration is key.
Retell lecture : practive taking notes from any TeD talks and paraprasing it. speak continuesly with key points.
Short answer is pure luck based on time but not very touch. If you want to score more i guess you need to score good in both repeat n short answere.

Writing : TCV website has some good practive tests with minimal price, in summary never cross 30-40 words covering major points remember no need to cover all the points from all the passages.

Essay : stick to one template, Aswin from our group has a very good excel with lot of tips on the topics with template, Steven Fernandez also has good template. No need write strange and big vocabulary but just write simple english by giving reasons for your response.

Reding : Please use Amit Aswini - material which was shared recently in this forum they will really help you.
MCQ give less time if you are not sure skip it. MCA just give a try.
Re order para : practice from books and TCV. in exam generally they will be easy.
Fill in the blanks : understand the passage n then proceed for it. take time this is scoring.

Listening : listen lot of videos n Ted talks or videos. this module is easy one.

For exam you need lot of concentration, take a strong coffe n remember if you make a mistake don't worry and see that it will not impact other questions.

I got lot of support from this group and thanks for all who helped me.
if anyone needs specific questions plesae let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## sree-raj

gsferrari said:


> New to the forum. I just had 3 days to prepare for the PTE and I found all the posts here very helpful.
> 
> 1. Try to reach the test venue early. I was there 45 minutes ahead of my test start time and I was able to enter and begin the speaking section at least 10 minutes before anyone else came in. Once people started to enter it became really noisy. I hope the high ambient noise level hasn't affected my score.
> 
> 2. I struggled with the "describe image" section, as I was expecting. Nothing surprising, I like to get to know my charts and graphs before I talk about them. 25 seconds disappeared before I could figure out the chart so I just described everything I saw on the screen and pointed out the high points and low points. I didn't try to "infer" any information. In a couple of cases I couldn't conclude effectively. I have a feeling this will impact my score.
> 
> 3. IELTS has a great old lady standing and screaming the time left in each session. While I hated her during my IELTS test, I really missed her during the PTE because the clock is so small and stashed away in a corner of the screen. I was in the middle of final edits for one of the writing tests when I ran out of time. Essentially that sentence is now meaningless and I am sure it will hit my score in a big way.
> 
> 4. Don't try to erase your notes sheets - just raise your hand and ask for another one.
> 
> 5. I clicked NEXT after completing my spoken responses. I didn't wait for the recording to "complete". I hope this doesn't mean that these responses will get discarded because that would be hugely unfortunate. I was out of the hall well before many of the other test takers...perhaps they were diligently waiting for each recording to complete.
> 
> 6. The recording didn't stop after a 3 second pause, possibly due to the high ambient noise levels.
> 
> 7. Essay was ok. I just used big words that I could remember. Most of my big-word preparation deserted me before the test. I recommend walking into your cabin and immediately penning down the words you want to use during the test. Trust me, recall-ability during the test is hard so it is better to write down 15-20 words on the sheet and just use them all during the test.
> 
> 8. Pick a corner station - much better to work without people on either side. One side is manageable. You need to reach the center REALLY early for this.
> 
> God I hope I clear the 79+ requirement. I need those points. Currently sitting at 55 and my first attempt at IELTS was L8, S8.5, R6.5, W6.5. I hope the PTE computer is more generous


I was of the assumption that test starts same time for everyone. So if we reach the test center early, can start off the test. Does it apply to all centers?

I have been thinking that booklet is erasable. So I can ask for any number of booklets from the examiner, is it?

You have given such important information which most never discuss. Thanks!


----------



## 73sam

In Melbourne
*No matter what time you show up before exam, candidates will be allowed at once. First candidate gets first token and he'll seated according to the token number which is kind of advantage depends on the arrangement.
*No, you can't get extra erasable notepad. 
I see you are form Perth, so just wait until someone clarifies it.

"Reading : Please use Amit Aswini - material which was shared recently in this forum they will really help you."
Anyone share a link please..


----------



## ns0314

*Delhi Test center*

Any reviews about the pte test center in Delhi?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Thank you very much for all the tips of you guys


----------



## huda.yousuf

*PTE Academic*

Hi, I did appear for PTE academic recently. Its an easy exam and you can score well with a few weeks of preparation. I studied for two weeks before appearing for this exam and scored 89 out of 90. For more details you can log on pearsonvue.com


----------



## meemurali

Reading material:



Closet test (Fill in the blanks)



Closet Test Questions and Answers

Closet Test - Verbal ability online test

CLOSET TEST SET 1 for SSC - Study4success

Closet Test - Verbal Ability Questions and Answers





Para jumble



https://www.mockbank.com/bulletin/v...=979076&utm_campaign=Nightly_2015-10-12_22:30

Para Jumbles or Jumbled sentences

Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya

Introduction to Parajumble, Concepts on : Verbal Ability | Lofoya

Parajumbles - Jumbled paragraphs


----------



## amit.aswani

ns0314 said:


> Any reviews about the pte test center in Delhi?


Yusuf Sarai one is the best !!! I didn't find any problem of noise in speaking module as ppl mostly face in other centers.


----------



## uno_aussie

adinil said:


> Hi All
> 
> I cleared my PTE A exam in third attempt Finally!!!!!!!!..Thanks all the members who supported me and replied my queries
> 
> here are my scores
> 
> L 72
> R 73
> S 90
> W 70


Congratulations!!


----------



## uno_aussie

daussie said:


> I have a question regarding Speaking Describe Image and Re-tell lecture sections. Those who scored 90 for speaking please advice....
> 
> 1. Should we keep on speaking till computer cut off at 40 seconds (our sentence might not be completely recorded)?
> 
> 2. Should we complete before 40 seconds?


You can speak for full 40 seconds until the computer cut off. The computer will record only 40 seconds, even if you continue speaking further.


----------



## Vikram_99

meemurali said:


> Hi Guys, I am glad to update you all that i have cleared it on my second attempt with 67 overall(L/R/S/W- 67,68,71,67)- i want to thank you all especially Ahmad, Aswini and many other friends who helped me with tips and material. this forum is a great help. Will post soon my detailed experience and some tips.
> journey starts for EOI.
> Thanks.


Many Congratulations and all the best for the Grant!!

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

ns0314 said:


> Any reviews about the pte test center in Delhi?


Global opportunities is good. However, they don't allow to start you early if you reach first..

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

mike445566 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have downloaded the PDFs of Kenny N. book from internet. But, I do not have the audio files. Can someone please let me know from where can I download the audio files????????????????????????
> 
> Thanks in advance,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Hi Mike, 

Where did you get the kenny book? Could you please pass me the link and also the audio files if you have it. 

Cheers,
Vino


----------



## ns0314

Thanks. Did you appear here? I heard negative comments regarding this centre as compare to Yusuf Sarai centre.



Vikram_99 said:


> Global opportunities is good. However, they don't allow to start you early if you reach first..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixpanter

Hi! 
Does anyone know what the endeavour scholarship considers in PTE A? Communication skills only or even the enabling skills? I got below 50 in apelling though I got 70 overall. Please enlighten me )


----------



## amit.aswani

Hello all,

Another tip.
Summary is one of the only sections which is common in three modules in PTE exam, and therefore, it is vitally important to know how to summarise. Usually, we take this section very lightly and focus more on other sections. My score improved from 65 to 74 in writing and 61 to 72 in listening because of knowing how to summarize. So guys please learn more and more about summary writing.

Below is one of the links which really helped me, I hope you all will find it helpful too.
Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Ereading Worksheets

By going through with this link you will actually get to know what is essential to consider while summarizing either a paragraph in writing section or a lecture of listening module.

Good luck.


----------



## adinil

I have given exam on 19th june and cleared in my third attempt
my scores L/W/R/S 90/72/73/70

Tips from me:
Speaking:
While testing mic and your voice, just the frequency of ur voice it should not be too low, it must audible and clearly understandable.
Read aloud: in the given 25 seconds read the paragraph one in my and be ready and just vomit it in clear and loud voice ;press the next button once recoding is completed.
In retell lecture, try to note down the important points for example the year, name of the lecturer if any, percentage of population if they mention and make 4-5 sentences and vomit again. This helped me lot in my third attempt.
Describe image:I had my predefined noted here as below
•	The given graph illustrates the heading given on the graph.(population of UK in 2002 year)
•	The horizontal axis represents the month from jan-to feb and the vertical axis represents the percentage of the population from 0 to 200.
•	The graph show considerable increase in XXXXXX while for XXX it shows the dramatic decrease.
•	The given graph can be used as a study for future recommendation.
Repeat Sentence: Listen carefully and vomit back, try to note down in mind in groups and don’t write it down; you may lose concentration.

One word answer: Its pure your luck; but yes in my third attempt I repeated the answer 2 time for example: Telephone …hmmm…Telephone

Writing:
•	Check spelling mistakes.
•	Don’t repeat the words used once .for example:vital and then u can use important as both have the same meaning.
•	I followed a predefined Structure for essay 1+2+1
Reading:
Main idea is to watch the time, manage your time accordingly.
Listening
The most important is write summary after hearing the lecture; I suggest use the main points mentioned in the lecture here lies the key ,I did in my third attempt and score increased tremendously.

If you need further help please PM me and one last thing *Please dont give up*
Just to add here i am not good English speaker,just a normal human who studied in english medium school but through practice i was able to achieve 90 in speaking.

Regards,
Aditi

OM SAI RAM


----------



## ykarthick

Hi guys,

Following are my results:

Overall:80

L/R/S/W - 72/85/86/75

G/O.F/P/S/V/W.D - 90/77/83/63/74/90

I did all the sections well. But I was unable to complete listening section on time.
I really don't understand why. I even completed each 'summarize spoken text' question type in 5 mins or so.. I can say that both my listening and writing scores have gone down because I didn't attempt 'write from dictation' due to shortage of time.

I took the optional break time. Does that affect the overall timing ?

please clarify.
thanks.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Amit,

can you please paste some example here. I think i am lacking in this section.
Another tip.
Summary is one of the only sections which is common in three modules in PTE exam, and therefore, it is vitally important to know how to summarise. Usually, we take this section very lightly and focus more on other sections. My score improved from 65 to 74 in writing and 61 to 72 in listening because of knowing how to summarize. So guys please learn more and more about summary writing.

Below is one of the links which really helped me, I hope you all will find it helpful too.
Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Ereading Worksheets

By going through with this link you will actually get to know what is essential to consider while summarizing either a paragraph in writing section or a lecture of listening module.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## amit.aswani

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> can you please paste some example here. I think i am lacking in this section.
> Another tip.
> Summary is one of the only sections which is common in three modules in PTE exam, and therefore, it is vitally important to know how to summarise. Usually, we take this section very lightly and focus more on other sections. My score improved from 65 to 74 in writing and 61 to 72 in listening because of knowing how to summarize. So guys please learn more and more about summary writing.
> 
> Below is one of the links which really helped me, I hope you all will find it helpful too.
> Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Ereading Worksheets
> 
> By going through with this link you will actually get to know what is essential to consider while summarizing either a paragraph in writing section or a lecture of listening module.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Saurab,
Did you go through with this link? because there you will find plenty of examples. Have a look on them and practice yourself. After seeing one or two examples that how summary has been written from the paragraph and then you should try yourself. Do not directly look for the answer, firstly you should try summarising and then compare with the answer.

Hopes this will help.


----------



## amaan.syed

*Pte score*

Hi,
I am struggling to get 65 plus in all the 4 modules.
My scores are L-56 R-58 W-55 S-60
Please advice.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Yup will try dude.




amit.aswani said:


> Hi Saurab,
> Did you go through with this link? because there you will find plenty of examples. Have a look on them and practice yourself. After seeing one or two examples that how summary has been written from the paragraph and then you should try yourself. Do not directly look for the answer, firstly you should try summarising and then compare with the answer.
> 
> Hopes this will help.


----------



## Foresythe

Hello Amit, Thank you for providing the link. I have checked it and find it very useful. Surely, it will help me as prepare for for my PTE - A mid July, 2016.
I thank you again


amit.aswani said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Another tip.
> Summary is one of the only sections which is common in three modules in PTE exam, and therefore, it is vitally important to know how to summarise. Usually, we take this section very lightly and focus more on other sections. My score improved from 65 to 74 in writing and 61 to 72 in listening because of knowing how to summarize. So guys please learn more and more about summary writing.
> 
> Below is one of the links which really helped me, I hope you all will find it helpful too.
> Summarizing Worksheets | Learn How to Summarize | Ereading Worksheets
> 
> By going through with this link you will actually get to know what is essential to consider while summarizing either a paragraph in writing section or a lecture of listening module.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## fahrenheit90

ykarthick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Following are my results:
> 
> Overall:80
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/85/86/75
> 
> G/O.F/P/S/V/W.D - 90/77/83/63/74/90
> 
> I did all the sections well. But I was unable to complete listening section on time.
> I really don't understand why. I even completed each 'summarize spoken text' question type in 5 mins or so.. I can say that both my listening and writing scores have gone down because I didn't attempt 'write from dictation' due to shortage of time.
> 
> I took the optional break time. Does that affect the overall timing ?
> 
> please clarify.
> thanks.


How many write from dictation questions did you miss? , I got a similar result due to missing last two write from dictation questions. I know how you feel. I finished some questions( about 7 questions) just as the recording ended and still ended up having less time for dicatation part. I felt that with the length of the recordings, we were supposed to do it while it was playing, even in the write from dictation I wrote it just as the recording was playing because I only had like a minute left. summarizing is individually timed, so it doesnt matter if you complete it in 3 minutes, it wont add the remaining time for other parts.


----------



## kamaldeep21in

Hii Friends, I am new here.I appeared in IELTS exam and scored L/R/W/S -7/6/6/6.5 overall 6.5. My requirement is 7 in each module. So I decided to give PTE exam a try. Looking at the test format it seems horrible. Lot of different types of questions. I am now familiar with the test format. Please suggest me how do i start preparing for the exam. Provide Links to course material, Tips and tricks to solve the questions. thanks a lot for your support in advance.


----------



## rickybd2

this time placed the mic above the eye near the forehead. and i was answering fluently with no fumbling, tried to open my jaw as wide as possible, was sure about the quality of my answer, so therefore, i was expecting a mark above 79. this time i managed to score lowest in speaking..
speaking mark 45 with 30 in both oral fluency and pronunciation. this score is incredible and does not reflect my true ability of English skills .


----------



## Skvach

kamaldeep21in said:


> Provide Links to course material, Tips and tricks to solve the questions. thanks a lot for your support in advance.


If you really what to pass the test then it won't be a problem for you to read this thread - all 1080 pages. You will find answers to all your questions there.


----------



## Skvach

rickybd2 said:


> this time placed the mic above the eye near the forehead. and i was answering fluently with no fumbling, tried to open my jaw as wide as possible, was sure about the quality of my answer, so therefore, i was expecting a mark above 79. this time i managed to score lowest in speaking..
> speaking mark 45 with 30 in both oral fluency and pronunciation. this score is incredible and does not reflect my true ability of English skills .


Have you checked the mic at the beginning? wasn't the recording too soft?


----------



## rickybd2

Here is the update of my 28th attempts in English exam ( IELTS + PTE ) in a bid to get 7 or 65.
This time placed the mic above the eye near the forehead. and i was answering fluently with no fumbling, tried to open my jaw as wide as possible, was sure about the quality of my answer, so therefore, i was expecting a mark above 79. this time i managed to score lowest in speaking..
speaking mark 45 with 30 in both oral fluency and pronunciation. this score is incredible and does not reflect my true ability of English skills .

my previous score in speaking
mock test 68 and 67
real test 62,56,56,61 and 45 

alright, now coming to reading module.. Even though i was expecting 90 out of 90 , my score in the score card got me laughing (54) . Again it recorded my lowest in all my pte attempts including mock test. 
my previous score in reading 
mock test 69 nd 68 
real test 70,75,78,70 and 54

how is that possible reading score going down to 54 when i always get around 70 and this time i was expecting atleast 79 since my exam went too good.

now coming to the writing module . I have followed all tips and tricks mentioned by the forum members. With this tips i managed to get 73 last time which was my highest and helped one of my brother to get 69 who was always getting below 60 in his continuous pte attempts. Despite having a sound writing knowledge, this time i managed to get 61 which is also the lowest when compared with my other attempts.

my previous score in writing 
mock test 62 and 64 
real test 69,60,69,73 and 61

and listening , i believe it to be one of my weakest area as i find it hard to concentrate during the audio clip..But this time I was catching every single words being spoken and was able to catch the correct answer. yet again the score was 61 which came as a joke to me when i was expecting at-least +70

listening score in previous attempts
mock test 59 and 67
real test 66,54,58, 66 and 61


In the end of the exam, it felt like i exceeded my expectation and i am going to touch 79 in all the module. If not then at - least i dont have to re sit with a hope to make it individual 65.

This is very much frustrating to recieve such a poor grade. I have been preparing myself for IELTS AND PTE for last 2 years and yet i manage to get sucha low grade. My moral is demoralizing day by day. This was my 28th attempts. This feel like the score was not mine and does not reflect my true ability of english skills. I was thinking i may have been given some one's else report. I was sitting on comp- 4 and right before beginning the test the admin changed my seat to no 1 as the screen of the computer was not moving. Usually i get all my report within 24 hours, but this time the status was " delivery successful - on hold " for a day and i got the report one day later. i was wondering if that made my report upside down. was thinking of going for recheck, then i just remembered the 4 re checks in ielts writing, they simply dont seem to increase the point 5 that was lacking to make it writing 7 band. so i let it go .


----------



## sounddonor

rickybd2 said:


> Here is the update of my 28th attempts in English exam ( IELTS + PTE ) in a bid to get 7 or 65.
> This time placed the mic above the eye near the forehead. and i was answering fluently with no fumbling, tried to open my jaw as wide as possible, was sure about the quality of my answer, so therefore, i was expecting a mark above 79. this time i managed to score lowest in speaking..
> speaking mark 45 with 30 in both oral fluency and pronunciation. this score is incredible and does not reflect my true ability of English skills .
> 
> my previous score in speaking
> mock test 68 and 67
> real test 62,56,56,61 and 45
> 
> alright, now coming to reading module.. Even though i was expecting 90 out of 90 , my score in the score card got me laughing (54) . Again it recorded my lowest in all my pte attempts including mock test.
> my previous score in reading
> mock test 69 nd 68
> real test 70,75,78,70 and 54
> 
> how is that possible reading score going down to 54 when i always get around 70 and this time i was expecting atleast 79 since my exam went too good.
> 
> now coming to the writing module . I have followed all tips and tricks mentioned by the forum members. With this tips i managed to get 73 last time which was my highest and helped one of my brother to get 69 who was always getting below 60 in his continuous pte attempts. Despite having a sound writing knowledge, this time i managed to get 61 which is also the lowest when compared with my other attempts.
> 
> my previous score in writing
> mock test 62 and 64
> real test 69,60,69,73 and 61
> 
> and listening , i believe it to be one of my weakest area as i find it hard to concentrate during the audio clip..But this time I was catching every single words being spoken and was able to catch the correct answer. yet again the score was 61 which came as a joke to me when i was expecting at-least +70
> 
> listening score in previous attempts
> mock test 59 and 67
> real test 66,54,58, 66 and 61
> 
> 
> In the end of the exam, it felt like i exceeded my expectation and i am going to touch 79 in all the module. If not then at - least i dont have to re sit with a hope to make it individual 65.
> 
> This is very much frustrating to recieve such a poor grade. I have been preparing myself for IELTS AND PTE for last 2 years and yet i manage to get sucha low grade. My moral is demoralizing day by day. This was my 28th attempts. This feel like the score was not mine and does not reflect my true ability of english skills. I was thinking i may have been given some one's else report. I was sitting on comp- 4 and right before beginning the test the admin changed my seat to no 1 as the screen of the computer was not moving. Usually i get all my report within 24 hours, but this time the status was " delivery successful - on hold " for a day and i got the report one day later. i was wondering if that made my report upside down. was thinking of going for recheck, then i just remembered the 4 re checks in ielts writing, they simply dont seem to increase the point 5 that was lacking to make it writing 7 band. so i let it go .


I think you must change your test center.


----------



## fahrenheit90

rickybd2 said:


> Here is the update of my 28th attempts in English exam ( IELTS + PTE ) in a bid to get 7 or 65.
> This time placed the mic above the eye near the forehead. and i was answering fluently with no fumbling, tried to open my jaw as wide as possible, was sure about the quality of my answer, so therefore, i was expecting a mark above 79. this time i managed to score lowest in speaking..
> speaking mark 45 with 30 in both oral fluency and pronunciation. this score is incredible and does not reflect my true ability of English skills .
> 
> my previous score in speaking
> mock test 68 and 67
> real test 62,56,56,61 and 45
> 
> alright, now coming to reading module.. Even though i was expecting 90 out of 90 , my score in the score card got me laughing (54) . Again it recorded my lowest in all my pte attempts including mock test.
> my previous score in reading
> mock test 69 nd 68
> real test 70,75,78,70 and 54
> 
> how is that possible reading score going down to 54 when i always get around 70 and this time i was expecting atleast 79 since my exam went too good.
> 
> now coming to the writing module . I have followed all tips and tricks mentioned by the forum members. With this tips i managed to get 73 last time which was my highest and helped one of my brother to get 69 who was always getting below 60 in his continuous pte attempts. Despite having a sound writing knowledge, this time i managed to get 61 which is also the lowest when compared with my other attempts.
> 
> my previous score in writing
> mock test 62 and 64
> real test 69,60,69,73 and 61
> 
> and listening , i believe it to be one of my weakest area as i find it hard to concentrate during the audio clip..But this time I was catching every single words being spoken and was able to catch the correct answer. yet again the score was 61 which came as a joke to me when i was expecting at-least +70
> 
> listening score in previous attempts
> mock test 59 and 67
> real test 66,54,58, 66 and 61
> 
> 
> In the end of the exam, it felt like i exceeded my expectation and i am going to touch 79 in all the module. If not then at - least i dont have to re sit with a hope to make it individual 65.
> 
> This is very much frustrating to recieve such a poor grade. I have been preparing myself for IELTS AND PTE for last 2 years and yet i manage to get sucha low grade. My moral is demoralizing day by day. This was my 28th attempts. This feel like the score was not mine and does not reflect my true ability of english skills. I was thinking i may have been given some one's else report. I was sitting on comp- 4 and right before beginning the test the admin changed my seat to no 1 as the screen of the computer was not moving. Usually i get all my report within 24 hours, but this time the status was " delivery successful - on hold " for a day and i got the report one day later. i was wondering if that made my report upside down. was thinking of going for recheck, then i just remembered the 4 re checks in ielts writing, they simply dont seem to increase the point 5 that was lacking to make it writing 7 band. so i let it go .


I think you should get it rechecked. Explain the situation to them beforehand. My bet is that some lucky soul got the result of your best attempt.


----------



## rickybd2

sanjeewa said:


> I think you must change your test center.


Bangladesh has only one center and that is in Dhaka. Bangladesh does not have that much PTE applicants and its unlikely that Pearson is going to open any more at-least in a year.
I know 4 people who have been complaining about the Pte test conducted in DHAKA.
They have appeared quite a few times only to avail frustration. The results are so inconsistent. I did not have much complain about the pte test and its test center as i was only missing on speaking module. but this time i missed all of them. not a single module i got 65 when i was expecting to touch 79 in all module.


----------



## rickybd2

fahrenheit90 said:


> I think you should get it rechecked. Explain the situation to them beforehand. My bet is that some lucky soul got the result of your best attempt.


if my attempt has to be misplaced with some one's else one then it could have happened in my other attempts. why this one? This was my best shot after intensive preparation.
any idea of the cost of the re check and if anyone has any success in re checking. 
i have done four rechecking in IElts writing only to embrace badluck. since then i was not putting money on re checking.


----------



## fahrenheit90

rickybd2 said:


> if my attempt has to be misplaced with some one's else one then it could have happened in my other attempts. why this one? This was my best shot after intensive preparation.
> any idea of the cost of the re check and if anyone has any success in re checking.
> i have done four rechecking in IElts writing only to embrace badluck. since then i was not putting money on re checking.


well, you said that your seat was changed initially right? so it stands to reason that there may have been a mishap. Did the administrator login the first time before you changed your seat? 

just explain the situation thoroughly beforehand via an email or by calling them, and apply for a recheck. If you were willing to take that many exams, the rechecking cost is trivial .


----------



## rickybd2

fahrenheit90 said:


> well, you said that your seat was changed initially right? so it stands to reason that there may have been a mishap. Did the administrator login the first time before you changed your seat?
> 
> just explain the situation thoroughly beforehand via an email or by calling them, and apply for a recheck. If you were willing to take that many exams, the rechecking cost is trivial .


I booked my test in a day where there was no other booking. I wanted to make sure my speaking is going smoothly. I was aware of the noise created by the other fellow candidate. So I always give exam when there is no other candidates.

"results getting mixed up with other candidate" does not stand as a excuse as there was no other candidate. 
Yeah the admin logged me in the initial seat , then she went away. following that, I was testing my mic for about 5 minutes. I applied different position and in each position i was able to hear my voice without any interruption and excessive air blow.
Since the last 4 time i was putting the mic close to my mouth and getting marks below 65, i kept the mic set at my forehead level as this is a proven method. 
and guess what , i failed miserably. Oral fluency 30 Pronunciation 30

so in the meantime my computer got hanged. i reported to the admin, she changed my seat to number 1 from number 4. I had bad experience with comp 1 so i wanted to seat in any computer other than 1 . she asked me if i have any problem in re shuffling my seat . i donnow why did i say "no" . then she signed me in comp 1 and the test started from beginning.


----------



## amaan.syed

hi Guys,
Just wanted to ask, Do question repeat in PTE-A?
if yes how do get the latest set of it and how much time is it valid for?


----------



## kaveh0051

fahrenheit90 said:


> How many write from dictation questions did you miss? , I got a similar result due to missing last two write from dictation questions. I know how you feel. I finished some questions( about 7 questions) just as the recording ended and still ended up having less time for dicatation part. I felt that with the length of the recordings, we were supposed to do it while it was playing, even in the write from dictation I wrote it just as the recording was playing because I only had like a minute left. summarizing is individually timed, so it doesnt matter if you complete it in 3 minutes, it wont add the remaining time for other parts.


Same situation for me guys. I got all the desire scores except for Listening because of time. 

I was shocked in front of the screen when I lose 2 questions in listening.


----------



## az1610

kaveh0051 said:


> Same situation for me guys. I got all the desire scores except for Listening because of time.
> 
> I was shocked in front of the screen when I lose 2 questions in listening.


in the same boat
missed last 3 write from dictation questions
although I was super fast in listening section but still...
any tips for overcoming this issue?


----------



## sounddonor

az1610 said:


> in the same boat
> missed last 3 write from dictation questions
> although I was super fast in listening section but still...
> any tips for overcoming this issue?


These days people talk about ignoring MCMA type questions to save time. Not sure how far that works.


----------



## gmainak

*Help regarding passport details*

Hello All,

I'm new to this thread and I've received very very good suggestions in this forum regarding the test. 

To begin with, I had registered with Pearson VUE in Sep-15 and appeared for the test on 19-Oct-15. I had cleared every section comfortably apart from Speaking. Meanwhile due to some work assignments, I had to move to another city and I was not able to reappear for the test. Now I'm back to my base branch and planning to appear for the test once more. 

In between, my passport got expired and I've got a new passport with new passport number. I've searched in the Pearson site and could not locate my passport number mentioned anywhere in my profile. However I'm fairly certain that they scanned my passport in my previous attempt for authentication. 

My query is do I need to register again with Pearson with my new passport or can I just schedule my test with my existing credentials and appear for it with both my expired and new passports ?

Any guidance will be extremely helpful.

Thanks


----------



## veeraa

Hi!, Looks like the google spreadsheet is corrupted. If there is a latest list of essays, Please can you provide me the link. 





Sid_d said:


> Check out the past topics
> 
> Past PTE Essay Topics
> 
> 1. Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?
> 
> 2. Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?
> OR
> People believe that we are influenced by the place where they live in. Give an example specific person who was successful / unsuccessful because of the influence.
> 
> 3. Roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change
> 
> 4. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?
> 
> 5. The mass media including TV, Radio and newspaper influence our society and shape our opinions and characters. What is your opinion?
> 
> 6. Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
> 
> 7. Some people think law changes our behaviour. Discuss.
> OR
> Some people argue laws change human behavior whereas some people say laws has no effect on behavior.
> Give your opinion
> 
> 8. Pros and Cons of extreme/adventure sports. E.g. Skiing, Rafting, Diving, Bungee Jumping etc.
> 
> 9. The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. What are the underlying causes? Who is responsible to combat this? What measures?
> Or
> You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you prefer? Explain why u picked up the particular area for your study.
> 
> 10. In our education system assessments are done through formal written examination. Do you think it is still valid?
> OR
> Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?
> What is the significance of formal written assessments in today's world to evaluate one’s performance?
> 
> 
> 11. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What’s your opinion? Good or bad
> 
> 12. Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
> 
> 13. It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".
> 
> 14. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society.
> What is the recent invention that you encounter?
> Discuss its advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Talk about pros/cons of this era as it is full of daily inventions.
> OR
> In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
> 
> 16. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?
> Or
> Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not?
> 
> 17. Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society
> 
> 18. In the past 100 years, there have been many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers.
> What do you think is the most important of them?
> Why?
> Which is the greatest invention in last 100 years medicine or science or technology?
> 
> 19. Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 20. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Agree or disagree?
> OR
> Learning a new language is helpful or not helpful in this globalized world. Is it positive or negative for future prospects? Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> 21. What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?
> 
> 22. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and can be said the opposite as well.
> 
> 23. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years.
> Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
> OR
> Information revolution has changed the way of mass communications and had some negative and positive effects on individual lives as well as on society.
> To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 24. The only thing that interferes with my leaning is my education- Einstein.
> What does he mean by that?
> And do you think he is correct?
> 
> 25. The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. Agree or Disagree?
> 
> 26. Is travel a necessary component of education or not?
> Will scholar sitting at home have more knowledge than one who travels? "
> 
> 27. "Marketing strategy for some companies is offers and discounts, for some it is reputation. Should consumer goods companies concentrate special discounts and offers to promote their products or they should focus on reputation? What do you think is more important?
> 
> 28. “In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”.
> Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology?
> Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.
> 
> 29. Travel to study is overrated.
> We have brilliant scholars who studied locally.
> Is travel really required for higher study?
> 
> 30. In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
> If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?’
> 
> 31. The claim that animals have “rights” has been the subject of much debate since the 1970s.
> Are zoos helping or hurting our animals?
> Should zoos be banned?
> Do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 32. Modern lifestyle has made it harder for people to live a healthy and active lifestyle.
> What are the causes of this situation?
> Suggest what can be done by the government and large organizations to improve it.
> Or
> Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
> 
> 33. Do you think English will remain as the dominant international language through globalization?
> 
> 34. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion.
> What is your opinion about this?
> OR
> Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion.
> Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples.
> 
> 35. Different people get success in different fields.
> Some people work long hours to get success, but others feel that spend free time for joy than Wealth. Which style is closely related to you and explains why?
> 
> 36. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Amit,

I have gone through the link you have shared, I just want know that in summarize written text, do we need to start the summary with "This passage is about", as mentioned in the PPT? or with "This text is about"?

Please help





amit.aswani said:


> Hi Saurab,
> Did you go through with this link? because there you will find plenty of examples. Have a look on them and practice yourself. After seeing one or two examples that how summary has been written from the paragraph and then you should try yourself. Do not directly look for the answer, firstly you should try summarising and then compare with the answer.
> 
> Hopes this will help.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dear All,

For PTE material, kindly visit to the below mentioned link:

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)


----------



## hjauhari

*PTE Online test series*

Hi,

Has anyone taken the online mock test series for PTE preparation from TCYONLINE

Succeed in Your Exam: Online Tests | Predictive & Remedial Analysis

Are they useful??

Also please suggest me some good mock test for speaking section.I am not able to find how to practice speaking section??

Thanks
HJ


----------



## gmainak

I've taken the series. They do not have a speaking section.. If you are looking for speaking practice, try something else.


Best Regards 
Gmainak 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Thanks Gmainak

Can you plz tell me how were the other sections like writing/reading/listening in standard wise compare to PTE??

How did u practice speaking section??any suggestions ??any test series you know which includes speaking as well?

Thanks
HJ


please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## Rab nawaz

rickybd2 said:


> I booked my test in a day where there was no other booking. I wanted to make sure my speaking is going smoothly. I was aware of the noise created by the other fellow candidate. So I always give exam when there is no other candidates.
> 
> "results getting mixed up with other candidate" does not stand as a excuse as there was no other candidate.
> Yeah the admin logged me in the initial seat , then she went away. following that, I was testing my mic for about 5 minutes. I applied different position and in each position i was able to hear my voice without any interruption and excessive air blow.
> Since the last 4 time i was putting the mic close to my mouth and getting marks below 65, i kept the mic set at my forehead level as this is a proven method.
> and guess what , i failed miserably. Oral fluency 30 Pronunciation 30
> 
> so in the meantime my computer got hanged. i reported to the admin, she changed my seat to number 1 from number 4. I had bad experience with comp 1 so i wanted to seat in any computer other than 1 . she asked me if i have any problem in re shuffling my seat . i donnow why did i say "no" . then she signed me in comp 1 and the test started from beginning.


There is nothing to do with mic adjustments in fact i have scored 90 in speaking more than 4 times but i never even bother to adjust mic and every time i just check my recording once which is enough.


----------



## hjauhari

Rab nawaz said:


> There is nothing to do with mic adjustments in fact i have scored 90 in speaking more than 4 times but i never even bother to adjust mic and every time i just check my recording once which is enough.


Hi Rab

Can you plz let me know from where did u practice for speaking??
any mock test??Plz suggest

Thanks
HJ

Please do not use text speak See rule 6


----------



## hjauhari

*TCY online test*

Hi,

Has anyone taken the online mock test series for PTE preparation from TCYONLINE

Succeed in Your Exam: Online Tests | Predictive & Remedial Analysis

Are they useful??

Also please suggest me some good mock test for speaking section.I am not able to find how to practice speaking section??

Thanks
HJ


----------



## agokarn

I haven't done these but have done the 2 set practice tests at ptepractice site. That was very useful as it is from Pearson people so assessment is quite realistic. Instead of a third party I would prefer Pearson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Agokarn.

Have you given mock exam? how tough they are than original?




agokarn said:


> I haven't done these but have done the 2 set practice tests at ptepractice site. That was very useful as it is from Pearson people so assessment is quite realistic. Instead of a third party I would prefer Pearson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

Yes. It's fairly similar to actual tests. I found them very useful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sree-raj

73sam said:


> In Melbourne
> *No matter what time you show up before exam, candidates will be allowed at once. First candidate gets first token and he'll seated according to the token number which is kind of advantage depends on the arrangement.
> *No, you can't get extra erasable notepad.
> I see you are form Perth, so just wait until someone clarifies it.
> 
> "Reading : Please use Amit Aswini - material which was shared recently in this forum they will really help you."
> Anyone share a link please..


Thanks for the clarification Sam. Yes am based in Perth. I have downloaded Amit ashwin's material but I noticed the audio tracks are only until 160 for Kenny's PTE book. Where can I find the rest please?


----------



## aims

Hi,

I have taken the practice test A and got scores as below W 59 L 49 R 48. I have done ielts 2 times and gt more than 7 except writing, which in contrast of PTE ..

Pls advice is it worth giving a try on PTE. I'm good in computer based environment.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

aims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have taken the practice test A and got scores as below W 59 L 49 R 48. I have done ielts 2 times and gt more than 7 except writing, which in contrast of PTE ..
> 
> Pls advice is it worth giving a try on PTE. I'm good in computer based environment.


Hi,

What is your requirement? is it 7 in all ? then just try IELTS you will be able to get it with bit more practice in writing.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Hi,
Please anyone help me where we can take mock test? so that I can see my scores? Any good PTE center in Bangalore? Please advise. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## amaan.syed

Hi,

Anyone from Mumbai who has recently given PTE exams.

Please guide I am unable to achieve 65 plus in all the modules.

Thanks


----------



## Vikram_99

kamaldeep21in said:


> Hii Friends, I am new here.I appeared in IELTS exam and scored L/R/W/S -7/6/6/6.5 overall 6.5. My requirement is 7 in each module. So I decided to give PTE exam a try. Looking at the test format it seems horrible. Lot of different types of questions. I am now familiar with the test format. Please suggest me how do i start preparing for the exam. Provide Links to course material, Tips and tricks to solve the questions. thanks a lot for your support in advance.


Everything is available here on this forum. Please give some time to this, go thru 100s of pages and you will get more than you want.


----------



## Vikram_99

aims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have taken the practice test A and got scores as below W 59 L 49 R 48. I have done ielts 2 times and gt more than 7 except writing, which in contrast of PTE ..
> 
> Pls advice is it worth giving a try on PTE. I'm good in computer based environment.


If you are good at computers, it will definitely help you to crack this easily.

Don't compare it with IELTS, both have different ways, If you go thru PTE structure, it is integrated and many other things that you will get to know. So, give some time to it, practice well for all the sections, and 65 is pretty easy to get.


----------



## Vikram_99

ns0314 said:


> Thanks. Did you appear here? I heard negative comments regarding this centre as compare to Yusuf Sarai centre.


Yes, I did and found it good.


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi,

Does anyone have a paid practice test available A or B and want to sell it? Please PM me if you have.

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Vikram,

What scores did you got in all the four modules in global?




Vikram_99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a paid practice test available A or B and want to sell it? Please PM me if you have.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99

fahrenheit90 said:


> I think you should get it rechecked. Explain the situation to them beforehand. My bet is that some lucky soul got the result of your best attempt.


Yes go for re-checking as this doesn't show the skills that you have.


----------



## Vinopaal

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi,
> Please anyone help me where we can take mock test? so that I can see my scores? Any good PTE center in Bangalore? Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


Hi Krishna, 

Please do check it in the below link. 

https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## mike445566

Hi Friends

I just received my PTE practise test A results. I am aiming for 79+ in each. My exam is on Wednesday. Is there any chance for me to get 79+. Please suggest me how can I improve my reading. 

L 79 R 62 S 83 W 71
G 83 OF 78 P 86 S 69 VOC 85 WD 90

Thanks


----------



## sree-raj

Need help with describe image. Do we have to use complex words to describe? Am always running out of time with the timer when am practicing. Or can we just describe what is shown in a simple language. It's a bit hard to think in the time frame of good words like significant increase, striking contrast etc which is bringing in unnecessary hesitations.


----------



## sree-raj

mike445566 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I just received my PTE practise test A results. I am aiming for 79+ in each. My exam is on Wednesday. Is there any chance for me to get 79+. Please suggest me how can I improve my reading.
> 
> L 79 R 62 S 83 W 71
> G 83 OF 78 P 86 S 69 VOC 85 WD 90
> 
> Thanks


That's a good score. Am sure it will be a cake walk for you! Good luck.


----------



## Gsun

gmainak said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to this thread and I've received very very good suggestions in this forum regarding the test.
> 
> To begin with, I had registered with Pearson VUE in Sep-15 and appeared for the test on 19-Oct-15. I had cleared every section comfortably apart from Speaking. Meanwhile due to some work assignments, I had to move to another city and I was not able to reappear for the test. Now I'm back to my base branch and planning to appear for the test once more.
> 
> In between, my passport got expired and I've got a new passport with new passport number. I've searched in the Pearson site and could not locate my passport number mentioned anywhere in my profile. However I'm fairly certain that they scanned my passport in my previous attempt for authentication.
> 
> My query is do I need to register again with Pearson with my new passport or can I just schedule my test with my existing credentials and appear for it with both my expired and new passports ?
> 
> Any guidance will be extremely helpful.
> 
> Thanks


At the time of booking PTE slot it asks for the document proof and its number, that you are planning to carry for the test.


----------



## gmainak

*Summary*

Hi All,

I've a dilemma regarding the Summary Questions. 

In PTE, we need to write summary in writing and listening modules. During practice tests I found that in summarize written text question, it has been mentioned to write a *one-sentence* summary of the passage, however in summarize spoken text section nothing similar sort had been mentioned. 

Does that mean, we can write more than one sentence in summarize spoken text?

Can anyone please clarify?

Best Regards


----------



## rickybd2

Vikram_99 said:


> Yes go for re-checking as this doesn't show the skills that you have.


no use . receck - only writing and speaking. 
i have got all below 65.


----------



## Vikram_99

gmainak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've a dilemma regarding the Summary Questions.
> 
> In PTE, we need to write summary in writing and listening modules. During practice tests I found that in summarize written text question, it has been mentioned to write a *one-sentence* summary of the passage, however in summarize spoken text section nothing similar sort had been mentioned.
> 
> Does that mean, we can write more than one sentence in summarize spoken text?
> 
> Can anyone please clarify?
> 
> Best Regards


Yes, we can write more than one sentence in Listening, however, if you notice the word limit is 50-70 words.

All the best!


----------



## divnit

Hey All,

Wanted to share the results of the PTE-A academic test I recently took, and received the following scores:

*Communicative Skills*
Listening: 80
Reading: 82
Speaking: 90
Writing: 77

*Enabling Skills*
Oral Fluency: 89
Grammar: 90
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 48
Vocabulary: 83
Written Discourse: 79

The reason I feel for low scores in spellings is the change in the input device. I am laptop user, while at the test center what is get is the desktop keyboard. I was really difficult to type fast and correct, this led to a lot of time getting waste. So I will advise practice using a regular keyboard, even if you have a laptop.


----------



## divnit

sree-raj said:


> Need help with describe the image. Do we have to use complex words to describe? Am always running out of time with the timer when am practicing. Or can we just describe what is shown in a simple language. It's a bit hard to think in the time frame of good words like significant increase, striking contrast etc which is bringing in unnecessary hesitations.


No @sree-raj, do not go with complex words that you are not comfortable with. Go with the natural flow of you speaking capabilities. Use the words that you are comfortable to speak. Content actually does not matter. In a graph, if you only talk about the various colours used to draw the graph, even that is good enough. But speak natural and fluent. We are not economic analysts doing a lecture on the trends. The test is to access our fluency and basic English understanding.

All the best.


----------



## hjauhari

rickybd2 said:


> no use . receck - only writing and speaking.
> i have got all below 65.


HI,

Please let me know from which site you attempted mock tests(A,B) and real test (1-5)

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Divnit,

You have scored really well in all other skills. Low score in spellings can also be attributed to if you have not used a consistent spelling convention (US or UK) throughout in a given response.

Good Luck 



divnit said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Wanted to share the results of the PTE-A academic test I recently took, and received the following scores:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 82
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 77
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Oral Fluency: 89
> Grammar: 90
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 48
> Vocabulary: 83
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> The reason I feel for low scores in spellings is the change in the input device. I am laptop user, while at the test center what is get is the desktop keyboard. I was really difficult to type fast and correct, this led to a lot of time getting waste. So I will advise practice using a regular keyboard, even if you have a laptop.


----------



## Sithi

*Useful video for Speaking tips*


----------



## darrenkuen

Hi guys,

This is the first time i comment here. I just took PTE exam in this morning and I found the actual exam is easier than the mock papers(A&B).

In the last two weeks, I did really get good advice and tips in this website. So, it's my turn to contribute here.

For the essay in writing, the topic is about 'travelling is important to scholar or they are more benefits to stay in their home countries'? 

Also, there is a paragraph talking the guy moved to a city and found out the pros and cons of a village.

That's all I can remember~ I have a really short memory.. That's why I didn't perform well in repeat sentences..


----------



## mceci

*Macmillan - AUDIO*

Hi!

I need Macmillan - Test Builder audio to try to complete the book. Someone know where I can find the audios free?


Thanks


----------



## vlsjj

Can anyone recommend which PTE test centre in Sydney is best to get the desired score? Between Navitas and PEarson Professional Centre. Thanks!


----------



## sree-raj

divnit said:


> No @sree-raj, do not go with complex words that you are not comfortable with. Go with the natural flow of you speaking capabilities. Use the words that you are comfortable to speak. Content actually does not matter. In a graph, if you only talk about the various colours used to draw the graph, even that is good enough. But speak natural and fluent. We are not economic analysts doing a lecture on the trends. The test is to access our fluency and basic English understanding.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks a lot Divnit. Congratulations! That's a great score.


----------



## mike445566

darrenkuen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is the first time i comment here. I just took PTE exam in this morning and I found the actual exam is easier than the mock papers(A&B).
> 
> In the last two weeks, I did really get good advice and tips in this website. So, it's my turn to contribute here.
> 
> For the essay in writing, the topic is about 'travelling is important to scholar or they are more benefits to stay in their home countries'?
> 
> Also, there is a paragraph talking the guy moved to a city and found out the pros and cons of a village.
> 
> That's all I can remember~ I have a really short memory.. That's why I didn't perform well in repeat sentences..


What was your score in Mock test?


----------



## amritpai

Yes, all forms of English language exams are accepted.


----------



## amritpai

Best of luck.


----------



## amritpai

Well, I don't think the centre plays any role. At the end, it is the software that is the same across all the centre.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi everyone,

I'm facing the problem in 'Listen and Repeat' part. In fact, I can listen well word by word but after that I can't remember whole sentence to repeat.

Do you have any suggestion or tip or method to solve it? Can you please guide me?

Thank you very much


----------



## vip_aus

Try to write down a bit and then repeat it.


----------



## vip_aus

Not required.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

vip_aus said:


> Try to write down a bit and then repeat it.


Thank you for you quick reply.
You mean I need to write down the first character of a word then repeat. Is it right?


----------



## mv2016

*Need some input - attending my test tomorrow*

Hello Friends,

I have my test scheduled for tomorrow at 1230 - @ Chopara's Center - MG Road Bangalore.

Need some input on following:
Need to carry original passport for identification, anything else required apart from this - like pearson receipt print out or anything?

I am planning to reach there at least an hour before - hence I will be caring some material to refer. Is it ok - do they have a safe place to keep it and also to keep my wallet and mobile.

Do we get the confirmation receipt/letter after completing exam or how it is?
Any other suggestions or inputs?

Hoping to clear it in one shoe with good numbers.


----------



## amritpai

You need to carry only a valid passport.


----------



## mv2016

Thank you for quick response amritpai


----------



## darrenkuen

Mock A: L57 R52 S49 W59
Mock B: L59 R57 S63 W56


----------



## mike445566

darrenkuen said:


> Mock A: L57 R52 S49 W59
> Mock B: L59 R57 S63 W56


you can expect 65+ in real test


----------



## darrenkuen

(Fingercross


----------



## Subhash Bohra

*Good Luck*



mv2016 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have my test scheduled for tomorrow at 1230 - @ Chopara's Center - MG Road Bangalore.
> 
> Need some input on following:
> Need to carry original passport for identification, anything else required apart from this - like pearson receipt print out or anything?
> 
> I am planning to reach there at least an hour before - hence I will be caring some material to refer. Is it ok - do they have a safe place to keep it and also to keep my wallet and mobile.
> 
> Do we get the confirmation receipt/letter after completing exam or how it is?
> Any other suggestions or inputs?
> 
> Hoping to clear it in one shoe with good numbers.


Good Luck Man and take a very Good Night Sleep and be Positive and sleep tight !!!!


----------



## mv2016

Thanks Subhash


----------



## mike445566

Hi guys

Appeared for PTE exam today. It was bit easier than practice test.

I got one essay on extreme sports

2 summaries in writing section and 3 summaries in listening section.

Got stuck twice or thrice.

lets see what happens.............


----------



## mike445566

darrenkuen said:


> (Fingercross


Have you got your result???


----------



## gsingh91

Does any one has information about PTE test centers in delhi/ncr ?


----------



## ajay23888

My Exam was on 27th June. Result is not available yet. It is showing as "Delivery Successful - On hold". When I could expect reason ? and what can be a reason for holding a score ?


----------



## bhanutaneja

ajay23888 said:


> My Exam was on 27th June. Result is not available yet. It is showing as "Delivery Successful - On hold". When I could expect reason ? and what can be a reason for holding a score ?


Don't worry you will receive your score by EOD today. All the best.


----------



## sree-raj

mike445566 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Appeared for PTE exam today. It was bit easier than practice test.
> 
> I got one essay on extreme sports
> 
> 2 summaries in writing section and 3 summaries in listening section.
> 
> Got stuck twice or thrice.
> 
> lets see what happens.............


Does the test start same time for everyone?
How was the distraction from others?


----------



## Micro111999

Hi

There are 3 test centers in Delhi -

Test Center:	Pearson Professional Centers-New Delhi,
Address:	4th Floor, Building No.18, Ramnath House Yusuf Sarai Community Centre, Above HDFC Bank, Delhi / New Delhi Delhi 110049 India
Telephone:	+91-11-41841472

II) Test Center:	Global Opportunities
Address:	Global Opportunities Pvt Ltd HS 27, Second Floor Kailash Colony Market Kailash Colony New Delhi Delhi 110048 India
Telephone:	+91 11 4714 1414

III) Test Center:	Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd.
Address:	Plot No. 3, Bharti Colony, Vikas Marg, Near Nirman Vihar Metro Station, Opp. Metro Pillar No. 72 New Delhi Delhi 1100092 India
Telephone:	+91 11 46009668


Third one is the new addition as per my understanding.



gsingh91 said:


> Does any one has information about PTE test centers in delhi/ncr ?


----------



## darrenkuen

mike445566 said:


> Have you got your result???


Hi Mike 

Yes, I have received the result this morning. I am really surprised that I got a band 7 in writing section (I have always got 6.5 in writing in IELTS...)

The result is as below:
L:62
R:62
S:55
W:67

Even I haven't reached my goal yet, it is a big motivation for me.:boxing:
Anyway, how to improve my speaking since describe image and repeat sentence are very tough to me.


----------



## mike445566

sree-raj said:


> Does the test start same time for everyone?
> How was the distraction from others?


Yes mate. They do not allow anyone to start early.


----------



## ajay23888

*Pte_65+ ????*

Thanks dude...Finger crossed 



bhanutaneja said:


> Don't worry you will receive your score by EOD today. All the best.


----------



## mike445566

darrenkuen said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Yes, I have received the result this morning. I am really surprised that I got a band 7 in writing section (I have always got 6.5 in writing in IELTS...)
> 
> The result is as below:
> L:62
> R:62
> S:55
> W:67
> 
> Even I haven't reached my goal yet, it is a big motivation for me.:boxing:
> Anyway, how to improve my speaking since describe image and repeat sentence are very tough to me.


I think speaking is the easiest part. To improve your speaking go through the tips given by gsferrari at page no 1051.


----------



## amit.aswani

Nicusha said:


> It's a good sign. If they hold your results, they check them manually.
> It's a high probability that you get around 90 in some sections.
> Well done!


Hey Nicusha,

I would like to thank you especially for your beautiful message and wishes above. Because I wasn't expecting to get around 90 in any module on the third attempt, which I gave within a month, as my first attempt score was 57/61/65/66. So how could I expect, but I actually got 87 in speaking 

Thanks a lot !!! and good luck to you !!


----------



## mike445566

Hi amit,

What about other modules???


----------



## darrenkuen

mike445566 said:


> I think speaking is the easiest part. To improve your speaking go through the tips given by gsferrari at page no 1051.


Okay I will take a look


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Guys,

Consistently from the last two times i am getting L-64 and R-63. So should i go for reevaluation? will it make any difference ?


----------



## mike445566

How long it takes to get result?


----------



## dinusubba

mike445566 said:


> How long it takes to get result?


2 to 5 days on an average

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Guys

Can you please help?


----------



## sourabhmatta

Guys 

Please can you help?







sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Consistently from the last two times i am getting L-64 and R-63. So should i go for reevaluation? will it make any difference ?


----------



## ajay23888

*My opinion on your query*

As per my opinion , you should not go with re-assess. Why?

1. There is 2 section where you are looking for changes. It seems impossible at first glance. hence, I would say go with your best in next attempt , You are pretty close to the Aussie dude. 

2. If you feel that last was your best attempt, and there is not any further room of improvement , Don't take chance....... Go for reevaluation. ( It will cost some money, but your mind will never think in this direction on you missed the chance.....)

3. It's been 6 month here from when i join the group. I have never seen any case in which individual got positive outcome.



sourabhmatta said:


> Guys
> 
> Please can you help?


----------



## Vinopaal

sourabhmatta said:


> Guys
> 
> Please can you help?


Seriously, I echo Ajay's Message.


----------



## Vinopaal

meemurali said:


> Hi Guys, I am glad to update you all that i have cleared it on my second attempt with 67 overall(L/R/S/W- 67,68,71,67)- i want to thank you all especially Ahmad, Aswini and many other friends who helped me with tips and material. this forum is a great help. Will post soon my detailed experience and some tips.
> journey starts for EOI.
> Thanks.


Congrats Buddy, let all your wishes come true.


----------



## Vinopaal

mike445566 said:


> How long it takes to get result?


Hi Mike, Did you get your results ?


----------



## Vinopaal

darrenkuen said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Yes, I have received the result this morning. I am really surprised that I got a band 7 in writing section (I have always got 6.5 in writing in IELTS...)
> 
> The result is as below:
> L:62
> R:62
> S:55
> W:67
> 
> Even I haven't reached my goal yet, it is a big motivation for me.:boxing:
> Anyway, how to improve my speaking since describe image and repeat sentence are very tough to me.


I suggest you to practice Repeat sentence bu using the below link. The more you practice the more you better at it.


----------



## Vinopaal

darrenkuen said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Yes, I have received the result this morning. I am really surprised that I got a band 7 in writing section (I have always got 6.5 in writing in IELTS...)
> 
> The result is as below:
> L:62
> R:62
> S:55
> W:67
> 
> Even I haven't reached my goal yet, it is a big motivation for me.:boxing:
> Anyway, how to improve my speaking since describe image and repeat sentence are very tough to me.


I suggest you to practice Repeat sentence by using the below link. The more you practice the more you better at it. 

Keep working on it and you will definitely achieve your goal. 

http://www.rong-chang.com/eslread/eslread/dict/contents.htm


----------



## darrenkuen

Vinopaal said:


> I suggest you to practice Repeat sentence by using the below link. The more you practice the more you better at it.
> 
> Keep working on it and you will definitely achieve your goal.
> 
> Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners


Thanks!


----------



## kunal530

I am so happy today. I gave pte-a for 2nd time yesterday and I have received the scores today.

L-83, R-82, S-90, W-87 

Just couldn't believe my eyes..had to check 5 times to believe it 

As on this forum only I got to know about pte and got saved from money sucking IELTS machine, I want to share below mentioned few tips to clear pte academic with good marks:

1) Speaking - most imp factors are fluency and pronunciation followed by placement of mike(do not speak too loudly in it). I had practiced a lot on first 2 factors because in my 1st attempt, I scored 76 in this section. If you can speak relevant content, then you will definitely get good marks. I recorded my voice for approx 40 mins everyday and practiced from the books mentioned at the end of this essay 

2) Writing - do include vocabulary words in your answers. In essay: relevancy, vocabulary, coherence and cohesion are imp. I had practiced a lot on my writing skills. I had referred to ielts blog: band 8 section, watched videos on youtube and created 2 essay structures: one for double ques type and other for argumentative essays. Former one is most famous type in pte. I scored full marks in spellings in both the attempts. This definitely provides an impetus to your total score.

3) Reading - I struggled a lot in this section during my 1st attempt. Therefore I had practiced the most for this section. I would suggest to build tolerance of delivering when you are pushed to shove after bombardment of speaking and writing questions. I built it and got above 80 
and hence I believe it is the crucial ingredient. Just keep an eye on time and number of questions left. Make sure you know what all question types comes in the exam because if you will have this info, then you can judge better if you can spend a minute more on a question which might be close to getting solved. Keep a time limit to solve every question type and practice.

Do take optional break no matter how good your exam is going on. This is because we humans do not have the tendency to work efficiently for long hours at a stretch.

4) Listening - simple for me and easily cleared it every time. May be because I had already seen so many Hollywood movies. Just concentrate on listening rather than hearing. Make notes only in summarize spoken text. Not much needed for other question types.

Also, I had purchased silver kit from pte practice site which includes a practice test: almost similar to real exam pattern and conditions.

Read through the threads on this forum, extract what you think will be helpful for you, apply your brains, create your own suitable methods, practice hard and success will follow.

However, exam is not so difficult as it might seem in the first instance or after reading my tips 

In case any one has any questions for me, do not hesitate to ask. 

P.S. - I had referred to offline practice material, tests plus and test builder macmillan book.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Good

ok tell me one thing, at which center u took ur exam in chandigarh?




kunal530 said:


> I am so happy today. I gave pte-a for 2nd time yesterday and I have received the scores today.
> 
> L-83, R-82, S-90, W-87
> 
> Just couldn't believe my eyes..had to check 5 times to believe it
> 
> As on this forum only I got to know about pte and got saved from money sucking IELTS machine, I want to share below mentioned few tips to clear pte academic with good marks:
> 
> 1) Speaking - most imp factors are fluency and pronunciation followed by placement of mike(do not speak too loudly in it). I had practiced a lot on first 2 factors because in my 1st attempt, I scored 76 in this section. If you can speak relevant content, then you will definitely get good marks. I recorded my voice for approx 40 mins everyday and practiced from the books mentioned at the end of this essay
> 
> 2) Writing - do include vocabulary words in your answers. In essay: relevancy, vocabulary, coherence and cohesion are imp. I had practiced a lot on my writing skills. I had referred to ielts blog: band 8 section, watched videos on youtube and created 2 essay structures: one for double ques type and other for argumentative essays. Former one is most famous type in pte. I scored full marks in spellings in both the attempts. This definitely provides an impetus to your total score.
> 
> 3) Reading - I struggled a lot in this section during my 1st attempt. Therefore I had practiced the most for this section. I would suggest to build tolerance of delivering when you are pushed to shove after bombardment of speaking and writing questions. I built it and got above 80
> and hence I believe it is the crucial ingredient. Just keep an eye on time and number of questions left. Make sure you know what all question types comes in the exam because if you will have this info, then you can judge better if you can spend a minute more on a question which might be close to getting solved. Keep a time limit to solve every question type and practice.
> 
> Do take optional break no matter how good your exam is going on. This is because we humans do not have the tendency to work efficiently for long hours at a stretch.
> 
> 4) Listening - simple for me and easily cleared it every time. May be because I had already seen so many Hollywood movies. Just concentrate on listening rather than hearing. Make notes only in summarize spoken text. Not much needed for other question types.
> 
> Also, I had purchased silver kit from pte practice site which includes a practice test: almost similar to real exam pattern and conditions.
> 
> Read through the threads on this forum, extract what you think will be helpful to you, apply your brains, create your own suitable methods, practice hard and success will follow.
> 
> However, exam is not so difficult as it might seem in the first instance or after reading my tips
> 
> In case any one has any questions for me, do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> P.S. - I had referred to offline practice material, tests plus and test builder macmillan book.


----------



## kunal530

target consultancy in 8c


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

I took Mock Test 'A' today and got below scores:


Communicative Skils:

Listening - 66
Reading - 50
Speaking - 59
Writing - 60

Enabling Skills:

Grammer - 67
Oral Fluency - 49
Pronunciation - 57
Spelling - 55
Vocabulary - 79
Written Discourse - 47


I have scheduled my PTE test on 5th July and my target is 65+. Can I get my desired score in actual PTE A?


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## jalpesh

ajay23888 said:


> My Exam was on 27th June. Result is not available yet. It is showing as "Delivery Successful - On hold". When I could expect reason ? and what can be a reason for holding a score ?


This means that most probably you will get 65+ in every section. Might you will get close to 90 in one of the section.

So be ready for party


----------



## jalpesh

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I took Mock Test 'A' today and got below scores:
> 
> 
> Communicative Skils:
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 50
> Speaking - 59
> Writing - 60
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammer - 67
> Oral Fluency - 49
> Pronunciation - 57
> Spelling - 55
> Vocabulary - 79
> Written Discourse - 47
> 
> 
> I have scheduled my PTE test on 5th July and my target is 65+. Can I get my desired score in actual PTE A?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


You will get it but you need to practise more on Reading Section.
I have similar practise score as that of yours but didn't able to cross the line in Reading and Writing Section especially.

So do practise this week and give exam with confidence you will get it for sure.


----------



## mike445566

Vinopaal said:


> Hi Mike, Did you get your results ?


Yes Mate,

Listening 75
Reading 66
Speaking 77 
Writing 76

Oral Fluency 67
Grammar 85
Pronunciation 54 
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 67
Communicative Skills 81

Very disappointed, my target was 79+ in each module..............................

I finished my essay in 14 minutes and re-checked my spellings but 22. 

will appear again later this month.

Please suggest me how to improve reading.

Thanks


----------



## shjuthani

Can anyone tell me the point score of PTE equivalent to IELTS 7 band?

I have requirement of scoring 7 band in each module and now I am planning to apply for PTE.

Thanks


----------



## mike445566

shjuthani said:


> Can anyone tell me the point score of PTE equivalent to IELTS 7 band?
> 
> I have requirement of scoring 7 band in each module and now I am planning to apply for PTE.
> 
> Thanks


65 each


----------



## ajay23888

*Classic Mild dude*

Classic mild for you dude.........Today My status change to Score Reportable, Hoping for the best Dude , Finger Double crossed




jalpesh said:


> This means that most probably you will get 65+ in every section. Might you will get close to 90 in one of the section.
> 
> So be ready for party


----------



## paramSG

jalpesh said:


> You will get it but you need to practise more on Reading Section.
> I have similar practise score as that of yours but didn't able to cross the line in Reading and Writing Section especially.
> 
> So do practise this week and give exam with confidence you will get it for sure.


Thanks friend !
Actually, one month before I took PTE A and I got below scores.
I hope this time will get 65+. 

Listening - 65
Reading - 63
Speaking -63
Writing -65


Grammar - 64
Oral Fluency - 52
Pronunciation -52
Spelling -75
Vocabulary -67
Written Discourse - 51

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## adinil

All the best...you will clear dont worry


paramSG said:


> Thanks friend !
> Actually, one month before I took PTE A and I got below scores.
> I hope this time will get 65+.
> 
> Listening - 65
> Reading - 63
> Speaking -63
> Writing -65
> 
> 
> Grammar - 64
> Oral Fluency - 52
> Pronunciation -52
> Spelling -75
> Vocabulary -67
> Written Discourse - 51
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


----------



## Vinopaal

paramSG said:


> Thanks friend !
> Actually, one month before I took PTE A and I got below scores.
> I hope this time will get 65+.
> 
> Listening - 65
> Reading - 63
> Speaking -63
> Writing -65
> 
> 
> Grammar - 64
> Oral Fluency - 52
> Pronunciation -52
> Spelling -75
> Vocabulary -67
> Written Discourse - 51
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


You are very close and I'm damn sure this time you will clear it with flying colors 

Happy Learning Mate.


----------



## Vinopaal

mike445566 said:


> Yes Mate,
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 66
> Speaking 77
> Writing 76
> 
> Oral Fluency 67
> Grammar 85
> Pronunciation 54
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 67
> Communicative Skills 81
> 
> Very disappointed, my target was 79+ in each module..............................
> 
> I finished my essay in 14 minutes and re-checked my spellings but 22.
> 
> will appear again later this month.
> 
> Please suggest me how to improve reading.
> 
> Thanks


You are not going to believe this. I have spent almost a week to go through each and every post in this forum. It's almost 1000+ pages and i can't believe myself that i did that. 

So, I have collected some tips for the reading from our forum members and happy to share it with you.

Plesae note that, not all the paragragh are in order. I have just placed it very randomly. Sorry for that. 

All the best mate. 

Cheers.


----------



## ajay23888

*Improved but not got 65+.....*

Got my result.... 
Not much disappointed by knowing that this was not my best, prepared less and PTE is trying to help me to be better every day.

LRWS ( 64 57 59 66) GOPSVW ( 61 76 47 22 53 54).

Guys looking at above score, First thing i need to work upon is spellings. Any one who can help with the tips regarding how to improve spellings ? how to write a sentence with a proper punctuation ? when to use "-" or "," or ";" and those kind of keywords. ( Because i know i am very bad with this stuff till date) ? 




ajay23888 said:


> Classic mild for you dude.........Today My status change to Score Reportable, Hoping for the best Dude , Finger Double crossed


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, I know this question has been asked before, but I am not able to locate the answer-

Should you click next after recording is complete or wait for 40 sec to be over? Any leads from successful applicants?


----------



## Vinopaal

ajay23888 said:


> Got my result....
> Not much disappointed by knowing that this was not my best, prepared less and PTE is trying to help me to be better every day.
> 
> LRWS ( 64 57 59 66) GOPSVW ( 61 76 47 22 53 54).
> 
> Guys looking at above score, First thing i need to work upon is spellings. Any one who can help with the tips regarding how to improve spellings ? how to write a sentence with a proper punctuation ? when to use "-" or "," or ";" and those kind of keywords. ( Because i know i am very bad with this stuff till date) ?


Sorry for not getting your desired score. Just keep pushing harder. 

Even, I had the same issue. I have started to practice myself by taking the most 500 Misspelt words. 

You can also try to do that. I have attached that list for your reference.

I dont have anything to comment on Punctuation because I'm too not good at. If you get any information, please pass it to me


----------



## Vinopaal

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, I know this question has been asked before, but I am not able to locate the answer-
> 
> Should you click next after recording is complete or wait for 40 sec to be over? Any leads from successful applicants?


You can click next as soon as you have finished your answers. No need to wait till the system recording completes.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks Vinopaal, but would it not capture it as answers not marked?


----------



## Vinopaal

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Vinopaal, but would it not capture it as answers not marked?


No, If you have already given your answer why would it mark it as unanswered. Once you finished your answer, you can very well move to next question.


----------



## udanaz

Got my PTE results today, (LRSW 72,71,71,72) . this thread helped me a lot. Thanks to everyone for there posts


----------



## Vinopaal

udanaz said:


> Got my PTE results today, (LRSW 72,71,71,72) . this thread helped me a lot. Thanks to everyone for there posts



Good luck for your future endeavors. If you have any tips to share, please don't hestitate to do that.


----------



## udanaz

Vinopaal said:


> Good luck for your future endeavors. If you have any tips to share, please don't hestitate to do that.


Thanks.. will do


----------



## hari_it_ram

Guys who attended PTE last Sat and this week -

Have you got your results ? I heard that there is a manual verification for test takers from last Sat till this week Tuesday due system corruption. is that true ?


----------



## ns0314

Yes dear.

I have appeared on Tuesday and got positive result on Wednesday itsef.



hari_it_ram said:


> Guys who attended PTE last Sat and this week -
> 
> Have you got your results ? I heard that there is a manual verification for test takers from last Sat till this week Tuesday due system corruption. is that true ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Oh grt.... I was quite disturbed by this hoax. Having my exam tom  



ns0314 said:


> Yes dear.
> 
> I have appeared on Tuesday and got positive result on Wednesday itsef.


----------



## ns0314

Dont worry and give ur best shot. All d best



hari_it_ram said:


> Oh grt.... I was quite disturbed by this hoax. Having my exam tom


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how marks are given for multiple correct responses in Reading section.For example case 1) If there are three correct answers and I marked 2 correct only.
case 2) I marked two correct and one wrong answer.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## vaibhavgoel

Hi Friends,
I found this forum quite useful. I took my exam on 12 June and below are my scores:
LRSW 78,75,61,74
Grammar 90
OFluency 60
Pronunciation 55
Spelling 77
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 54

For Australia visa, we need 65 minimum in each section. My doubt is how to score more in speaking.Is there any book which has oral sample answers (not written) for speaking section?

Please assist with tips . I have scheduled another exam on 18th July.


----------



## krmkumar

Hi folks,

I gave my PTE yesterday with lot of hope. I got my result today and it is disgusting and heart breaking.
L/R/S/W -- 67/64/71/71

I really prepared well and allotted good amount of time but the outcome is annoying. Even my teacher of PTE was really shocked by my result. 
Listening was my strong module and scored well in the practice tests. But this 67 was a shock to me.

Few observations from my exam.
1. I never sat for this kind of language test and this, being my first attempt I felt a bit nervous and this eventually screwed my exam.
2. In read and write section of reading module, I found vocab a bit tough.
3. In listening there is a new question type where an audio was played and and there is a question with few choices to be answered. (3 or 4 questions of this type appeared of this type). 
4. After writing my summaries in listening module, I did not proof read them.



My enabling skills score : G/O/P/S/V/W -- 77/68/76/67/72/54

I am really confused about written disclosure, for retell lecture and write summaries in listening module, I followed a standard template provided by my institute. With that template we can easily cover for 15-20 seconds in speaking and write up to 20-25 words in writing. After seeing this score I really doubt in following that template. Is there any other way to score better in re-tell lecture and also request your suggestions and tips in increasing my score.


----------



## ajay23888

Thanks for your help man



Vinopaal said:


> Sorry for not getting your desired score. Just keep pushing harder.
> 
> Even, I had the same issue. I have started to practice myself by taking the most 500 Misspelt words.
> 
> You can also try to do that. I have attached that list for your reference.
> 
> I dont have anything to comment on Punctuation because I'm too not good at. If you get any information, please pass it to me


----------



## gmainak

*What went wrong?*

Hello All,

I had taken PTE Academic test yesterday 29-June-2016 and the results left me awestruck!!!

To give a brief, like everybody else here, I’m also trying to get the coveted PR for Australia since early 2015. I'd taken IELTS four times and details of my scores below.
1st Try (BC) - L7.5, R8.5, W6.0, S6.0
2nd Try (IDP) - L7.5, R9.0, W6.5, S6.5
3rd Try (IDP) - L6.5, R7.5, W6.5, S6.5
4th Try (IDP) - L8.0, R8.5, W6.5, S7.0

After being fed-up with IELTS and their scoring system, I’d decided to give PTE Academic a try. I took my first Mock Test on 03-Oct-2015 and the results were like
Overall Score: 54
L/R/S/W: 55/55/41/61
GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 47/26/27/19/60/47

I got scared however as I had already booked my appointment, I had taken the actual exam on 19-Oct-2015. I’d found the actual exam a lot easier and scored way better as well
Overall Score: 72
L/R/S/W: 77/72/56/74
GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 76/68/43/20/84/77

Due to some official responsibilities, I could not able to re-take the exam for next 6 months. I again started preparing for the exam May-2016 and booked the exam for 29-Jun. Thanks to some very useful suggestions which I found in this forum, my preparation was better than last time.I took another mock test on 27-Jun and my scores were like
Overall Score: 65
L/R/S/W: 69/62/55/72
GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 42/46/35/90/56/75

I was pretty confident that I would be able to score 65+ this time without much fuss. My performance during the exam was good as well compared to last time (Last time I had missed 3-4 marks in repeat sentence and short questions) however I got my results today as following
Overall Score: 62
L/R/S/W: 58/66/56/63
GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 66/56/37/47/90/79

I’m still not able to understand what went wrong this time. Sorry for the long post however I wanted to include as much information as I can. I’m still lost with my scores and not able to determine how I should prepare for my next attempt. Any suggestion would be a great help!!!

Best Regards
gmainak


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how marks are given for multiple correct responses in Reading section.For example case 1) If there are three correct answers and I marked 2 correct only.
case 2) I marked two correct and one wrong answer.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## ibbz87

HI guys, 
i am a silent reader of this forum.
I need some help.
i attempted my ielts and my scores are L/R/W/S: 8.5/8/7.0/7.5
i am behind 20 points, what are my chances of getting 79 each if i go for PTA instead of ielts.
regards


----------



## jalpesh

Vinopaal said:


> You are not going to believe this. I have spent almost a week to go through each and every post in this forum. It's almost 1000+ pages and i can't believe myself that i did that.
> 
> So, I have collected some tips for the reading from our forum members and happy to share it with you.
> 
> Plesae note that, not all the paragragh are in order. I have just placed it very randomly. Sorry for that.
> 
> All the best mate.
> 
> Cheers.


Bro you have done some excellent work.
I hope by reading this tips I will be able to clear Reading section.


----------



## anshulmadan

ibbz87 said:


> HI guys,
> i am a silent reader of this forum.
> I need some help.
> i attempted my ielts and my scores are L/R/W/S: 8.5/8/7.0/7.5
> i am behind 20 points, what are my chances of getting 79 each if i go for PTA instead of ielts.
> regards


You have high chances of getting great marks in PTE, but don't get overconfident, you still need to practice and accustom yourself to the stringent timer sections and continuous pressure which is not there in IELTS.


All the best mate.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## anshulmadan

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how marks are given for multiple correct responses in Reading section.For example case 1) If there are three correct answers and I marked 2 correct only.
> case 2) I marked two correct and one wrong answer.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


read this PTE scoring guide and you will get ur answer. 
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## anshulmadan

One more tip for all the PTE exam takers here.

Many people complain about the noise in the PTE exam center due to which their speaking section might not score well. In that case what you can do it to either request the examiner to take to first so that you can start first and finish first even before the other students start disturbing you. 
OR
If that's not in your control then try reading the instructions very slowly and start the exam only after 10-15 mins which will give ample time for the other students to cover the read aloud (where max noise comes as you just have to read aloud), repeat sentence (where u do get a gap for few seconds and people just utter out what ever they remember) . Once they reached the describe image section, you can start your speaking section wherein you will get ample time to read aloud and complete your speaking section in a little less noise than the initial time wherein everyone is speaking together and creating a fish market. 

I have myself waited for 10 -15 minutes before proceeding ahead with the exam as I was second last to be entered in the examination room and I just read the instructions slowly and tested my Microphone and headset multiple times to ensure that I am sounding correct and clear by placing the mic on various positions and killing time for others to finish their speaking or at-least cover the first two sections of speaking module.

I hope this will be helpful to some who are attempting PTE in the coming weeks.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## Shantha_asiri

gmainak said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had taken PTE Academic test yesterday 29-June-2016 and the results left me awestruck!!!
> 
> To give a brief, like everybody else here, I’m also trying to get the coveted PR for Australia since early 2015. I'd taken IELTS four times and details of my scores below.
> 1st Try (BC) - L7.5, R8.5, W6.0, S6.0
> 2nd Try (IDP) - L7.5, R9.0, W6.5, S6.5
> 3rd Try (IDP) - L6.5, R7.5, W6.5, S6.5
> 4th Try (IDP) - L8.0, R8.5, W6.5, S7.0
> 
> After being fed-up with IELTS and their scoring system, I’d decided to give PTE Academic a try. I took my first Mock Test on 03-Oct-2015 and the results were like
> Overall Score: 54
> L/R/S/W: 55/55/41/61
> GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 47/26/27/19/60/47
> 
> I got scared however as I had already booked my appointment, I had taken the actual exam on 19-Oct-2015. I’d found the actual exam a lot easier and scored way better as well
> Overall Score: 72
> L/R/S/W: 77/72/56/74
> GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 76/68/43/20/84/77
> 
> Due to some official responsibilities, I could not able to re-take the exam for next 6 months. I again started preparing for the exam May-2016 and booked the exam for 29-Jun. Thanks to some very useful suggestions which I found in this forum, my preparation was better than last time.I took another mock test on 27-Jun and my scores were like
> Overall Score: 65
> L/R/S/W: 69/62/55/72
> GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 42/46/35/90/56/75
> 
> I was pretty confident that I would be able to score 65+ this time without much fuss. My performance during the exam was good as well compared to last time (Last time I had missed 3-4 marks in repeat sentence and short questions) however I got my results today as following
> Overall Score: 62
> L/R/S/W: 58/66/56/63
> GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD: 66/56/37/47/90/79
> 
> I’m still not able to understand what went wrong this time. Sorry for the long post however I wanted to include as much information as I can. I’m still lost with my scores and not able to determine how I should prepare for my next attempt. Any suggestion would be a great help!!!
> 
> Best Regards
> gmainak



I was also in similar situation, what i have noticed now from SEP 2015 till today, exams are bit easier but their marking system had changed. That means you need to be more accurate and practice lot more and can't have any mistake, that makes PTE and IELTS become similar.


----------



## anshulmadan

Shantha_asiri said:


> I was also in similar situation, what i have noticed now from SEP 2015 till today, exams are bit easier but their marking system had changed. That means you need to be more accurate and practice lot more and can't have any mistake, that makes PTE and IELTS become similar.


Hi,
You have been trying since last 2 years for PTE / IELTS? That's a long time.
Anyways I just saw your ACS is going to be expired soon. 
You need to hurry up or take a new ACS clearance soon. All the best.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## mike445566

Vinopaal said:


> You are not going to believe this. I have spent almost a week to go through each and every post in this forum. It's almost 1000+ pages and i can't believe myself that i did that.
> 
> So, I have collected some tips for the reading from our forum members and happy to share it with you.
> 
> Plesae note that, not all the paragragh are in order. I have just placed it very randomly. Sorry for that.
> 
> All the best mate.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks mate


----------



## Vinopaal

anshulmadan said:


> One more tip for all the PTE exam takers here.
> 
> Many people complain about the noise in the PTE exam center due to which their speaking section might not score well. In that case what you can do it to either request the examiner to take to first so that you can start first and finish first even before the other students start disturbing you.
> OR
> If that's not in your control then try reading the instructions very slowly and start the exam only after 10-15 mins which will give ample time for the other students to cover the read aloud (where max noise comes as you just have to read aloud), repeat sentence (where u do get a gap for few seconds and people just utter out what ever they remember) . Once they reached the describe image section, you can start your speaking section wherein you will get ample time to read aloud and complete your speaking section in a little less noise than the initial time wherein everyone is speaking together and creating a fish market.
> 
> I have myself waited for 10 -15 minutes before proceeding ahead with the exam as I was second last to be entered in the examination room and I just read the instructions slowly and tested my Microphone and headset multiple times to ensure that I am sounding correct and clear by placing the mic on various positions and killing time for others to finish their speaking or at-least cover the first two sections of speaking module.
> 
> I hope this will be helpful to some who are attempting PTE in the coming weeks.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul



Thanks Anshul. This plan is already in place and going to execute that very soon


----------



## Bhargav

ajay23888 said:


> Got my result....
> Not much disappointed by knowing that this was not my best, prepared less and PTE is trying to help me to be better every day.
> 
> LRWS ( 64 57 59 66) GOPSVW ( 61 76 47 22 53 54).
> 
> Guys looking at above score, First thing i need to work upon is spellings. Any one who can help with the tips regarding how to improve spellings ? how to write a sentence with a proper punctuation ? when to use "-" or "," or ";" and those kind of keywords. ( Because i know i am very bad with this stuff till date) ?



I am in the same boat (like your first attempt in 50s & 60s), working towards 65+ score. I have a problem scoring in speaking, so can you share your strategy to improve your speaking score from 50 to 66. 

Thanks 
Bhaggu


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Karthick,

I see you have scored really well in Overall and other sections and just missed by couple and was very near to 79+. 

Time management is the key to success in PTE A (specially in reading and listening). 

In listening, 'summarize spoken text' is the only timed section with a 10 min timer. It's up to you if you complete it in 5 min or 10 min. Neither additional time will be provided nor you will be able to use the time in other sections of the listening if you complete it before. 

Since you missed 'Write Dictation', you lost Listening and Writing marks. Otherwise, you would have scored 79+ easily.

Optional break does not affect the timing on Listening.

Good luck & best wishes for your next attempt. Please don't get disheartened as you are very close. 






ykarthick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Following are my results:
> 
> Overall:80
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/85/86/75
> 
> G/O.F/P/S/V/W.D - 90/77/83/63/74/90
> 
> I did all the sections well. But I was unable to complete listening section on time.
> I really don't understand why. I even completed each 'summarize spoken text' question type in 5 mins or so.. I can say that both my listening and writing scores have gone down because I didn't attempt 'write from dictation' due to shortage of time.
> 
> I took the optional break time. Does that affect the overall timing ?
> 
> please clarify.
> thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi,

Can anyone knows discount coupon code for pte exam?

thanks


----------



## enygma

Hi All,

Finally, I got my desired score in PTE (3rd attempt): L/S/R/W-90/90/86/82, today.

Would like to thank everyone on this forum/thread for their help. Those words of encouragement, experiences from real exam, tips & tricks, preparation strategy, reference materials etc. that you guys shared, proved to be of immense help in cracking the exam.

To those who are planning to take the exam in future or are waiting for their scores, wish you All the Best friends, may you all get the scores you desire.

Thanks once again

Regards


----------



## mandy2137

enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got my desired score in PTE (3rd attempt): L/S/R/W-90/90/86/82, today.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone on this forum/thread for their help. Those words of encouragement, experiences from real exam, tips & tricks, preparation strategy, reference materials etc. that you guys shared, proved to be of immense help in cracking the exam.
> 
> To those who are planning to take the exam in future or are waiting for their scores, wish you All the Best friends, may you all get the scores you desire.
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> Regards


Hi Enygma,

Many congratulations for attaining your desired score. I am aiming for 80+, any tips.

Regards


----------



## sree-raj

anshulmadan said:


> One more tip for all the PTE exam takers here.
> 
> Many people complain about the noise in the PTE exam center due to which their speaking section might not score well. In that case what you can do it to either request the examiner to take to first so that you can start first and finish first even before the other students start disturbing you.
> OR
> If that's not in your control then try reading the instructions very slowly and start the exam only after 10-15 mins which will give ample time for the other students to cover the read aloud (where max noise comes as you just have to read aloud), repeat sentence (where u do get a gap for few seconds and people just utter out what ever they remember) . Once they reached the describe image section, you can start your speaking section wherein you will get ample time to read aloud and complete your speaking section in a little less noise than the initial time wherein everyone is speaking together and creating a fish market.
> 
> I have myself waited for 10 -15 minutes before proceeding ahead with the exam as I was second last to be entered in the examination room and I just read the instructions slowly and tested my Microphone and headset multiple times to ensure that I am sounding correct and clear by placing the mic on various positions and killing time for others to finish their speaking or at-least cover the first two sections of speaking module.
> 
> I hope this will be helpful to some who are attempting PTE in the coming weeks.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Thanks Anshul. That's a great tip. Won't the examiner force you to start the test at the same time as others?


----------



## gmainak

sree-raj said:


> Thanks Anshul. That's a great tip. Won't the examiner force you to start the test at the same time as others?


I'm not sure about other centers however in Global Reach Kolkata, they won't allow you to start prior or later. I'd reached the center well in advance however they made me wait nearly an hour and started the exam only after the rest of the candidates turned up...


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Mandy,

You can use either of the two websites to get PTE exam discounted voucher

a) Aussiz group : Buy PTE Exam Voucher Code Worth Rs.9750 & Save Rs.1150 in Test Fee (save 1150 INR)

b) AECC Global India : https://www.aeccglobal.com/india/ptevoucher (save 1090 INR)

Hope it helps 



mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone knows discount coupon code for pte exam?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Micro111999

Congratulations mate !! Your scores are amazing  

Good luck in filing EOI. Please share your valuable tips with us to achieve such a good score.

Thanks



enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got my desired score in PTE (3rd attempt): L/S/R/W-90/90/86/82, today.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone on this forum/thread for their help. Those words of encouragement, experiences from real exam, tips & tricks, preparation strategy, reference materials etc. that you guys shared, proved to be of immense help in cracking the exam.
> 
> To those who are planning to take the exam in future or are waiting for their scores, wish you All the Best friends, may you all get the scores you desire.
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> Regards


----------



## enygma

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Enygma,
> 
> Many congratulations for attaining your desired score. I am aiming for 80+, any tips.
> 
> Regards


Hi Mandy,

Is there any specific area that you are looking to improve? 

I was missing the target only in speaking section (see below), which after some introspection was able to narrow down to the Describe Image and Retell lecture.

PTE 1: L/R/S/W-82/85/68/83
PTE 2: L/R/S/W-85/90/65/90
PTE 3: L/R/S/W-90/86/90/82

Once I knew where the problem was, the next step was to make focused efforts to improve in that area. How I did it? There are good number of practice tests available on Youtube on these areas, used them to practice well and once I started gaining confidence went ahead and booked the exam.

In terms of tips for speaking, remember fluency and pronunciation are the most important factors so:
1. Speak clearly and at a normal pace
2. Use proper intonation (important for Read aloud)- pause at comma and full stops, stress important words. 
3. Avoid repetition of words as far as possible, few repetitions are OK, 
4. Avoid stammering and correcting your self (if you really want to correct yourself, especially during Describe Image/Retell lecture sections, acknowledge the mistake and then say the correct word/point. You can use phrases like "...rather/beg your pardon..." and then say the correct figure/point. The objective is, you must be fluent. I believe it is ok to make few mistakes but not too many.

Use the below structure for describe Image:
1. Intro - The given <bar graph/line chart/pie chart/table/image> <depicts/illustrates/shows>....<just rephrase the title>.
2. <Highest value>, <supporting sentence>
3. <Lowest value>, <supporting sentence>
4. Conclusion/any other point that you think is worth pointing out

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## az1610

i recently received my results

L/S/R/W 80/81/86/72

any sure shot strategy to score 80+ in writing...
any template??


----------



## Vikram_99

Hi Everyone,

I booked an exam couple of weeks ago for 4th of July. Today I got an email saying this..

"You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies. 

We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us."

Has anyone of you received this email now or earlier?

Please suggest...

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## anshulmadan

sree-raj said:


> Thanks Anshul. That's a great tip. Won't the examiner force you to start the test at the same time as others?



No the examiner can only force you to enter the exam center with others. Once you are inside the exam center and have logged onto your machine and started reading the instructions then the examiner has no role. You read the instructions slowly or fast depending on your situation. Else you can try 6 - 7 attempts while recording and testing your microphone. The examiner has no role in that. 

Globar reach kolkata as stated in your next post has just 3 seats so they wait for everyone to go inside together but you can waste time reading instructions as they are not timed and can help you lag behind others to get a silent speaking section which also helps in concendrating more.

I hope this clarifies.

Anshul


----------



## az1610

anshulmadan said:


> No the examiner can only force you to enter the exam center with others. Once you are inside the exam center and have logged onto your machine and started reading the instructions then the examiner has no role. You read the instructions slowly or fast depending on your situation. Else you can try 6 - 7 attempts while recording and testing your microphone. The examiner has no role in that.
> 
> Globar reach kolkata as stated in your next post has just 3 seats so they wait for everyone to go inside together but you can waste time reading instructions as they are not timed and can help you lag behind others to get a silent speaking section which also helps in concendrating more.
> 
> I hope this clarifies.
> 
> Anshul


brother any tips for writing?


----------



## anshulmadan

az1610 said:


> brother any tips for writing?


Bro. I have already given loads of tips and material on page 882 & 885 of this forum. Just look for the google drive links on page 885 for the complete material including repeated essay list.

There are many other suggestions and tips from valuable members (including me ) who have scored target scores L/W/S/R -90/90/90/90 in PTE from page 882 to 887. Do read them and go through them for a better idea.

If there is anything else do let me know.


Regards
Anshul


----------



## Lord John Snow

Have any native speakers sat the PTE and IELTS, and if so how do they compare? Is it easier to gain the highest level in PTE?

I've sat IELTS 3 times now, and twice I've missed out on Superior English by 1/2 a point in listening! :-(

I'm going back for a 4th crack at it, up til now I hadn't really considered the PTE pretty much because I was familiar with the IELTS format (Oh the joy). Would be good to know how the two exams compare and if I'd be better ploughing my cash into PTE.

cheers.


----------



## icandoit124

Appreciate your dedication enygma!

I have booked PTE-A on July 12th and preparing for this exam since 3months. Though i did not get impressive scores in PTE A and B, got 55 overall. can you please give quick tips on the following which i have marked as "hard".

1. Re-tell lecture- especially on how to take notes quickly?
2. Essay - Did you follow any template? and if so can you share one .
3. Any tips welcome for reading and listening.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi dude,

any tips for listening and reading? which part is most scoring in both the modules?

Any help will be appreciated




enygma said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Is there any specific area that you are looking to improve?
> 
> I was missing the target only in speaking section (see below), which after some introspection was able to narrow down to the Describe Image and Retell lecture.
> 
> PTE 1: L/R/S/W-82/85/68/83
> PTE 2: L/R/S/W-85/90/65/90
> PTE 3: L/R/S/W-90/86/90/82
> 
> Once I knew where the problem was, the next step was to make focused efforts to improve in that area. How I did it? There are good number of practice tests available on Youtube on these areas, used them to practice well and once I started gaining confidence went ahead and booked the exam.
> 
> In terms of tips for speaking, remember fluency and pronunciation are the most important factors so:
> 1. Speak clearly and at a normal pace
> 2. Use proper intonation (important for Read aloud)- pause at comma and full stops, stress important words.
> 3. Avoid repetition of words as far as possible, few repetitions are OK,
> 4. Avoid stammering and correcting your self (if you really want to correct yourself, especially during Describe Image/Retell lecture sections, acknowledge the mistake and then say the correct word/point. You can use phrases like "...rather/beg your pardon..." and then say the correct figure/point. The objective is, you must be fluent. I believe it is ok to make few mistakes but not too many.
> 
> Use the below structure for describe Image:
> 1. Intro - The given <bar graph/line chart/pie chart/table/image> <depicts/illustrates/shows>....<just rephrase the title>.
> 2. <Highest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 3. <Lowest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 4. Conclusion/any other point that you think is worth pointing out
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


----------



## hari_it_ram

I really don`t understand how the PTE scoring method works, are they doing it intentionally to get more money , I know this is a stupid way of excuse to hide my failures, but look at my last three scores.

May 8th attempt - 

L - 71
R - 67
S - 75
W - 64

June 18th attempt -

L - 74
R - 61
S - 75
W - 74

July 1st attempt -

L - 71
R - 64
S - 77
W - 65

Losing 10 points just by 1 and 4 marks. Really fed up, I dont want to give as this is my 10th attempt and every time I always fall between 60 and 64 in one of the module while rest of them are mostly above 70`s.

Is there any chance PTE brings my scores down to 64 or even less just to get more money ???


----------



## sourabhmatta

I am in the same boat buddy, from the last 3 time, continuously getting 64 in one of the module. Its all luck. Keep trying like me, best of luck for your next attempt.




hari_it_ram said:


> I really don`t understand how the PTE scoring method works, are they doing it intentionally to get more money , I know this is a stupid way of excuse to hide my failures, but look at my last three scores.
> 
> May 8th attempt -
> 
> L - 71
> R - 67
> S - 75
> W - 64
> 
> June 18th attempt -
> 
> L - 74
> R - 61
> S - 75
> W - 74
> 
> July 1st attempt -
> 
> L - 71
> R - 64
> S - 77
> W - 65
> 
> Losing 10 points just by 1 and 4 marks. Really fed up, I dont want to give as this is my 10th attempt and every time I always fall between 60 and 64 in one of the module while rest of them are mostly above 70`s.
> 
> Is there any chance PTE brings my scores down to 64 or even less just to get more money ???


----------



## sourabhmatta

Can you give me some listening tips?






sourabhmatta said:


> I am in the same boat buddy, from the last 3 time, continuously getting 64 in one of the module. Its all luck. Keep trying like me, best of luck for your next attempt.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi krmkumar,

Can you please share the listening summary template with me?




krmkumar said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I gave my PTE yesterday with lot of hope. I got my result today and it is disgusting and heart breaking.
> L/R/S/W -- 67/64/71/71
> 
> I really prepared well and allotted good amount of time but the outcome is annoying. Even my teacher of PTE was really shocked by my result.
> Listening was my strong module and scored well in the practice tests. But this 67 was a shock to me.
> 
> Few observations from my exam.
> 1. I never sat for this kind of language test and this, being my first attempt I felt a bit nervous and this eventually screwed my exam.
> 2. In read and write section of reading module, I found vocab a bit tough.
> 3. In listening there is a new question type where an audio was played and and there is a question with few choices to be answered. (3 or 4 questions of this type appeared of this type).
> 4. After writing my summaries in listening module, I did not proof read them.
> 
> 
> 
> My enabling skills score : G/O/P/S/V/W -- 77/68/76/67/72/54
> 
> I am really confused about written disclosure, for retell lecture and write summaries in listening module, I followed a standard template provided by my institute. With that template we can easily cover for 15-20 seconds in speaking and write up to 20-25 words in writing. After seeing this score I really doubt in following that template. Is there any other way to score better in re-tell lecture and also request your suggestions and tips in increasing my score.


----------



## anshulmadan

Dudes if you are getting low score then practice together with someone who has scored great marks. This will help you all score well, just ensure u learn from each other and be each others best critic. Be open to discussion and failures and learn. PTE has a good scoring system and has made many people score good marks. Its just that a minor difference in the way u speak or attempt a particular module gets u marks. Try using tips and tricks given by valuable members here. Also post ur recordings for others to evaluate and get their feedback. Wait for some time, oractice and then attempt the actual exam.

Anshul


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks Anshul,

It would be great if you can just tell me the format for listening summaries. I think it is killing me. in listening.





anshulmadan said:


> Dudes if you are getting low score then practice together with someone who has scored great marks. This will help you all score well, just ensure u learn from each other and be each others best critic. Be open to discussion and failures and learn. PTE has a good scoring system and has made many people score good marks. Its just that a minor difference in the way u speak or attempt a particular module gets u marks. Try using tips and tricks given by valuable members here. Also post ur recordings for others to evaluate and get their feedback. Wait for some time, oractice and then attempt the actual exam.
> 
> Anshul


----------



## linash

enygma said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Is there any specific area that you are looking to improve?
> 
> I was missing the target only in speaking section (see below), which after some introspection was able to narrow down to the Describe Image and Retell lecture.
> 
> PTE 1: L/R/S/W-82/85/68/83
> PTE 2: L/R/S/W-85/90/65/90
> PTE 3: L/R/S/W-90/86/90/82
> 
> Once I knew where the problem was, the next step was to make focused efforts to improve in that area. How I did it? There are good number of practice tests available on Youtube on these areas, used them to practice well and once I started gaining confidence went ahead and booked the exam.
> 
> In terms of tips for speaking, remember fluency and pronunciation are the most important factors so:
> 1. Speak clearly and at a normal pace
> 2. Use proper intonation (important for Read aloud)- pause at comma and full stops, stress important words.
> 3. Avoid repetition of words as far as possible, few repetitions are OK,
> 4. Avoid stammering and correcting your self (if you really want to correct yourself, especially during Describe Image/Retell lecture sections, acknowledge the mistake and then say the correct word/point. You can use phrases like "...rather/beg your pardon..." and then say the correct figure/point. The objective is, you must be fluent. I believe it is ok to make few mistakes but not too many.
> 
> Use the below structure for describe Image:
> 1. Intro - The given <bar graph/line chart/pie chart/table/image> <depicts/illustrates/shows>....<just rephrase the title>.
> 2. <Highest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 3. <Lowest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 4. Conclusion/any other point that you think is worth pointing out
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


thanks for the tips enygma, anyway how long do I have to speak? Some say 30 seconds is fine and some say speak the full 40 seconds.


----------



## dreamliner

Lexa111 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to share my experience here and I am a woman. I believe there is definitely something wrong either with their methodology to evaluate our speaking skills or the the whole PTE system itself. I am educated in England with distinction in my dissertation, and I have lived and worked over 5 years there. I also only communicate in English everyday with my British friends and just now I had a long conversation with my Australian lawyer friend about all this.
> 
> I have received L/R/S/W- 71/67/46/78, it is impossible for me to receive such a low score because I speak perfectly well and with native like fluency. All my friends from English countries can understand me and I understand them for years. I do have an Indian accent, but linguistically as far as we speak grammatically correct and clear English, it doesn't matter.
> 
> In actual test, I had only done one mistake in repeat sentence and that's it. I have already obviously spoken with my friends and we think there is something very wrong here.
> 
> I have no idea how to get around it. But if you have any suggestions? I would like to also ask you, how confident are you with your spoken English?
> 
> Lexi



Hello,

Can you share your introduction part given at PTE-A here if its not too personal?

It doesn't smoke without fire!!!


----------



## anshulmadan

sourabhmatta said:


> Thanks Anshul,
> 
> It would be great if you can just tell me the format for listening summaries. I think it is killing me. in listening.


Hey Guys,

I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.

PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes)

Personal Introduction : - Just speak about urself.
Read aloud :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error. 

Repeat sentence : On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.

Describe image:- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph. 
Ideal answer :-
line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.


Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words. 


Answer short question :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only. 

One sentence Paragraph :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.

Essay (20mins) : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.

First paragraph.
Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)

Second paragraph.
An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .

Third paragraph.
One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points. 

try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.


PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes)

Multiple choice questions (x2) : Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.

Re-order paragraphs : - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.

Fill in the blanks (x2) : Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.

A ten minute break is optional

PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)
I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here. 
Summarize spoken text :- This is the part wherein you need to just listen carefully and understand the whole story that's been spoken here. If you are not good at remembering things then try to note down the story in points with symbols to depict some actions like increasing(upward arrow), decreasing (a downward arrow), exponentially (ex), linear(--) etc. Use these symbols to depict the story and start speaking in few seconds about the things that you have written in a fluent manner. If you want pauses take them after finishing a sentence, try not to take pauses between sentences.

Multiple choice x2 :- U have to understand the whole story here. Even taking notes will not help as you need to understand the story and the jist and mark the correct answers. Its not like the summarize section wherein you can speak something of your own to make up for the left part. 

Fill the blanks :- Very easy. Just listen and fill the blanks. Try to type with keyboard at your home while practicing for fast typing speed which will help u here. Try shifting blanks using tab key.

Highlight the correct summary :- Similar as select missing word. Understand and then select the best summary. Just ensure you understood what the speaker actually wanted to say instead of just listening to few matching words and selected the one with max matching words. 

Select missing word:- U need to understand the story to select the missing word. Although PTE tries to trick u by giving googlies sometimes. Mostly the speaker will describe in such a manner that it seems that he is in favor of that something , although his last line or last few lines / first few lines will just reverse the whole concept. So you need to be attentive about the first few and last few lines. They normally tell u whether the speaker is in favor or against the point.

Highlight incorrect words :- Also very easy but do not loose your focus and if u have missed one word , leave it and focus on the rest otherwise the rest will also be gone.

Write from dictation :- Just listen and write. You can also try to guess if you remember the tone and ideology of the speaker.

All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon. Do let me know if u need anything else.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## aggpunit

anshulmadan said:


> sourabhmatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Anshul,
> 
> It would be great if you can just tell me the format for listening summaries. I think it is killing me. in listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just gave my second PTE on 8th March 2016 and scored target scores. (S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90). I would like to share my tips on PTE section wise for u guys out there.
> The most important thing in PTE is to remain calm and focused due to the quick time frames and multiple pressures from sudden recording to sudden playbacks and the 3 sec no voice recording issue. Always be prepared to listen to recording to ur ability and speak only when the recording has started , never before that. Always write within the range of words specified, neither less nor more.
> 
> PART 1: SPEAKING & WRITING (77 ? 93 minutes)
> 
> Personal Introduction : - Just speak about urself.
> Read aloud :- The computer has an ideal audio graph to score you. Whenever u speak in this task, read the sentence first as if its ur final attempt. Just speak fluently giving pauses and stress on the important words. The computer creates an audio graph for ur recording and matches it with its own. Even if u speak one or two words incorrectly don't hesitate just move on as if nothing has happened else the computer records that pause and marks it as an error.
> 
> Repeat sentence : On a similar fashion here also the computer records ur voice and matches it with its ideal audio graph. Try to be fluent and with the same stress levels & pauses as of the speaker.
> 
> Describe image:- Never ever try to describe each and every item of the graph.
> Ideal answer :-
> line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
> Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
> line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
> Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any.
> That's it! Not more than that and no need to describe each and every item.
> 
> 
> Re-tell lecture : listen to the lecture carefully and catch the action words like but, therefore, even though etc. which signify a conclusion. Almost 70% of the lectures have a dramatic turning which if missed will not allow the candidate to get the actual point. After u have captured the actual point, just narrate it in ur own simple words.
> 
> 
> Answer short question :- Nothing required. Just try to answer in one word only.
> 
> One sentence Paragraph :- Always write the important points in the screen and jumble them up or add words to make it a line. Recheck again to see if every imp point has been covered or not? We do not need to cover all examples, facts , figures, names etc. Use a common word for them.
> 
> Essay (20mins) : There is a list of approx 34 essays out of which u will get ur essay ( chances are 90% as I have seen in my last 1 year). Prepare the strong points for them, mug them up and write the essay in the following fashion.
> 
> First paragraph.
> Ur take on the essay followed by why do u think like that? (in 3 -4 lines)
> 
> Second paragraph.
> An example cementing ur take on the topic followed by one or two lines .
> 
> Third paragraph.
> One conclusion line WHICH MUST START WITH A CONCLUSIVE WORD like therefore, We can conclude, Thus etc. The computer catches these words and grades you for written discourse on these points.
> 
> try not to make spelling mistakes and write short and grammatically correct sentences. If u r not comfortable with fancy words DONT USE THEM. THE ESSAY SHOULD HAVE THIS PATTERN AND LOGICAL INTERRELATION.
> 
> 
> PART 2: READING (32 ? 41 minutes)
> 
> Multiple choice questions (x2) : Spend max time on this and always recheck the answers in MCMA (Multiple choice and multiple answers) as they always (100%) try to trick u by using a words from the paragraph in the answer but the meaning of the answer and the line in the paragraph are exactly opposite. Read all lines in the paragraph , understand its meaning and then tick an answer if they both are matching exactly. A 50% match is incorrect and should not be selected as a correct answer.
> 
> Re-order paragraphs : - Just start reading the phrases and think which phrase are getting linked together. Read first phrase and then the second phrase and look if they feel like connecting together/ helping each other/ feel like they should come after the first one. Link them and start linking other phrases and u will have the model answer and even if u are not getting a spot for the remaining ones, just try fitting them either on top or below of the linked ones and then read and judge.
> 
> Fill in the blanks (x2) : Understand the complete paragraph and its motive to understand the type of word that will fit in perfectly. PTE tries to trick u by giving multiple words for the same blank but they will be totally opposite in meaning. One will fit in and make sense for the rest of the paragraph while the other will not.
> 
> A ten minute break is optional
> 
> PART 3: LISTENING (45 ? 57 minutes)
> I hope listening is quite easy and not much effort is required in obtaining a great score here.
> Summarize spoken text :- This is the part wherein you need to just listen carefully and understand the whole story that's been spoken here. If you are not good at remembering things then try to note down the story in points with symbols to depict some actions like increasing(upward arrow), decreasing (a downward arrow), exponentially (ex), linear(--) etc. Use these symbols to depict the story and start speaking in few seconds about the things that you have written in a fluent manner. If you want pauses take them after finishing a sentence, try not to take pauses between sentences.
> 
> Multiple choice x2 :- U have to understand the whole story here. Even taking notes will not help as you need to understand the story and the jist and mark the correct answers. Its not like the summarize section wherein you can speak something of your own to make up for the left part.
> 
> Fill the blanks :- Very easy. Just listen and fill the blanks. Try to type with keyboard at your home while practicing for fast typing speed which will help u here. Try shifting blanks using tab key.
> 
> Highlight the correct summary :- Similar as select missing word. Understand and then select the best summary. Just ensure you understood what the speaker actually wanted to say instead of just listening to few matching words and selected the one with max matching words.
> 
> Select missing word:- U need to understand the story to select the missing word. Although PTE tries to trick u by giving googlies sometimes. Mostly the speaker will describe in such a manner that it seems that he is in favor of that something , although his last line or last few lines / first few lines will just reverse the whole concept. So you need to be attentive about the first few and last few lines. They normally tell u whether the speaker is in favor or against the point.
> 
> Highlight incorrect words :- Also very easy but do not loose your focus and if u have missed one word , leave it and focus on the rest otherwise the rest will also be gone.
> 
> Write from dictation :- Just listen and write. You can also try to guess if you remember the tone and ideology of the speaker.
> 
> All the best to everyone who has his PTE exam scheduled soon. Do let me know if u need anything else.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul
Click to expand...

Hi anshul
What was your previous score. Score in your first attempt?
-Puneet


----------



## anshulmadan

aggpunit said:


> Hi anshul
> What was your previous score. Score in your first attempt?
> -Puneet


You can see my signature also. 
S/R/L/W : 90/77/90/77


----------



## Shantha_asiri

anshulmadan said:


> Hi,
> You have been trying since last 2 years for PTE / IELTS? That's a long time.
> Anyways I just saw your ACS is going to be expired soon.
> You need to hurry up or take a new ACS clearance soon. All the best.
> 
> Regards
> Anshul


Hi Anshul, Thanks, yes i am in the process of getting it done. I have started recently doing it again and due to work load i am not able to focus and do it.


----------



## Anushka_w

*PTE Result*

Hi guys,

I just received PTE results for my second attempt. This forum helped me a lot in the learning process and thank you all who gave valuable tips.

1st attempt : L/R/S/W : 66/70,58,76
2nd attempt : L/R/S/W : 80/76/90/77 (G/O/P/S/V/WD : 87/85/76/90/84/81) :first:

Finally, it's time to start the EOI process. lane:

Thank you all again and if anyone needs help, please let me know.


----------



## icandoit124

Congrats!

Can you please provide your inputs for essay writing? Did u follow any template? If so can u share one. 

And how did u practice retell lecture


----------



## Anushka_w

icandoit124 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can you please provide your inputs for essay writing? Did u follow any template? If so can u share one.
> 
> And how did u practice retell lecture


Hi,

I followed IELTS template for essay writing. Make sure to use academic words and proper conjunctions (however, in addition to that, in spite of, similarly, consequently.... ). Moreover, I always managed to finish it by 15 or 16 mins and spent rest of the time to correct any spelling or grammatical mistakes.

You can practice retell lecture by listening to short news clips and summarizing it within 40 secs. BBC 6 min English is a good place to start.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Anushka,

Could you please share the summarize spoken test summary format for listening. any tips for listening.




Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received PTE results for my second attempt. This forum helped me a lot in the learning process and thank you all who gave valuable tips.
> 
> 1st attempt : L/R/S/W : 66/70,58,76
> 2nd attempt : L/R/S/W : 80/76/90/77 (G/O/P/S/V/WD : 87/85/76/90/84/81) :first:
> 
> Finally, it's time to start the EOI process. lane:
> 
> Thank you all again and if anyone needs help, please let me know.


----------



## tidepast57

Hi guys, I just took the PTE mock test A and here is my result:

(L/R/S/W): 82/77/90/78

No idea how I got 90 for speaking when I was struggling to remember most of the retell the lecture questions. I need to be getting all 79 to qualify for 20 points and get 70 points for my 189 visa application. How close is the mock test compared to the actual exam?

I have another 20 days before the actual test. Is getting an improvement of 2 points doable in that short span of time?


----------



## Anushka_w

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi Anushka,
> 
> Could you please share the summarize spoken test summary format for listening. any tips for listening.



Hi,
You could refer Macmillan book model answers for summarize spoken section. Just write a short summary by including key points of the lecture. If you can include all the main points in your summary, then there's a good chance you will get good score in this section.

Generally, I didn't take notes during the listening section except for summarize spoken task. It is easier that way to concentrate on key points. Please practice some mock tests before applying these tips.


----------



## sree-raj

enygma said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Is there any specific area that you are looking to improve?
> 
> I was missing the target only in speaking section (see below), which after some introspection was able to narrow down to the Describe Image and Retell lecture.
> 
> PTE 1: L/R/S/W-82/85/68/83
> PTE 2: L/R/S/W-85/90/65/90
> PTE 3: L/R/S/W-90/86/90/82
> 
> Once I knew where the problem was, the next step was to make focused efforts to improve in that area. How I did it? There are good number of practice tests available on Youtube on these areas, used them to practice well and once I started gaining confidence went ahead and booked the exam.
> 
> In terms of tips for speaking, remember fluency and pronunciation are the most important factors so:
> 1. Speak clearly and at a normal pace
> 2. Use proper intonation (important for Read aloud)- pause at comma and full stops, stress important words.
> 3. Avoid repetition of words as far as possible, few repetitions are OK,
> 4. Avoid stammering and correcting your self (if you really want to correct yourself, especially during Describe Image/Retell lecture sections, acknowledge the mistake and then say the correct word/point. You can use phrases like "...rather/beg your pardon..." and then say the correct figure/point. The objective is, you must be fluent. I believe it is ok to make few mistakes but not too many.
> 
> Use the below structure for describe Image:
> 1. Intro - The given <bar graph/line chart/pie chart/table/image> <depicts/illustrates/shows>....<just rephrase the title>.
> 2. <Highest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 3. <Lowest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 4. Conclusion/any other point that you think is worth pointing out
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations. I am finding describe image the hardest. Though fluency is ok, am unable to infer everything in the graph and noticed am repeating words to maintain the fluency. Also, I am not getting that fancy vocab fluently. Tips please?


----------



## jigar87

Lord John Snow said:


> Have any native speakers sat the PTE and IELTS, and if so how do they compare? Is it easier to gain the highest level in PTE?
> 
> I've sat IELTS 3 times now, and twice I've missed out on Superior English by 1/2 a point in listening! :-(
> 
> I'm going back for a 4th crack at it, up til now I hadn't really considered the PTE pretty much because I was familiar with the IELTS format (Oh the joy). Would be good to know how the two exams compare and if I'd be better ploughing my cash into PTE.
> 
> cheers.


I appeared twice for IELTS and missed 7+ band by 1/2 point. Than I tried PTE-A in my first attempt I scored L-88, R-76, S-86, W-78, although I was only aiming at 65+ and I was happy with my scores and thought of trying for 79+ band. I appeared again recently and got L-90, R-88, S-90, W-84.

Now about your question on comparison. When it comes to test formats..IELTS is much simpler than PTE-A...PTE-A a lots of different formats of questions and is very time constrained. BUT I found the scoring of PTE-A is much better/lenient as compared to IELTS. So my recommendation will be to make yourself familiar to the format and all types of questions.

Remember, incase you try for PTE-A and if you have more than 1 person appearing for PTE-A on your test day, there will be lot of disturbance as all will start their speaking test together..make sure you ask for ear plugs and use it..it makes things much much better.

Good luck to "the one true king in the north"


----------



## aggpunit

anshulmadan said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anshul
> What was your previous score. Score in your first attempt?
> -Puneet
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my signature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/R/L/W : 90/77/90/77
Click to expand...

I am planning to give PTE again as I score 90/74/77/81 in the same pattern. I am not sure if I can leap to 79+ trivially.


----------



## dreamliner

tidepast57 said:


> Hi guys, I just took the PTE mock test A and here is my result:
> 
> (L/R/S/W): 82/77/90/78
> 
> No idea how I got 90 for speaking when I was struggling to remember most of the retell the lecture questions. I need to be getting all 79 to qualify for 20 points and get 70 points for my 189 visa application. How close is the mock test compared to the actual exam?
> 
> I have another 20 days before the actual test. Is getting an improvement of 2 points doable in that short span of time?


Hi,

Can you share your introduction part given in PTE-A?
Just curious.


----------



## linash

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> I followed IELTS template for essay writing. Make sure to use academic words and proper conjunctions (however, in addition to that, in spite of, similarly, consequently.... ). Moreover, I always managed to finish it by 15 or 16 mins and spent rest of the time to correct any spelling or grammatical mistakes.
> 
> You can practice retell lecture by listening to short news clips and summarizing it within 40 secs. BBC 6 min English is a good place to start.


Hello anushka, how did you approach speaking? 
and congratulations for that fine score. what did you change in the second attempt? especially in speaking.


----------



## enygma

Hi,

1. Re-tell lecture- especially on how to take notes quickly? I spent more time listening to the lecture and understanding it. For notes, I just noted down what the lecture was about (the topic...), dates/period, names (people, places, organisation etc.) and conclusion (e.g. there was need to do another research, he was not just a politician but a true humanitarian etc.)..... in all above, I never wrote more than two words (at the max three, but then it did take toll in comprehension, so tread carefully).

2. Essay - Did you follow any template? and if so can you share one . Yes I did, you can find some good essay structures here... dylanaung.blogspot.in/2015/04/useful-phrases-sentences-and-formats.html

3. Any tips welcome for reading and listening.-I may not be able to help much in this area as I never struggled here and could easily hit the scores, even when I was not that confident.



icandoit124 said:


> Appreciate your dedication enygma!
> 
> I have booked PTE-A on July 12th and preparing for this exam since 3months. Though i did not get impressive scores in PTE A and B, got 55 overall. can you please give quick tips on the following which i have marked as "hard".
> 
> 1. Re-tell lecture- especially on how to take notes quickly?
> 2. Essay - Did you follow any template? and if so can you share one .
> 3. Any tips welcome for reading and listening.


----------



## tidepast57

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your introduction part given in PTE-A?
> Just curious.


I did not do any introduction during the mock test.


----------



## dreamliner

tidepast57 said:


> I did not do any introduction during the mock test.


Ohhh.. it was mock test..
i did't notice.

Usually, people say mock test is tougher than actual.
But again it depends on test type.

I think you are good to go..

Provide me any tips for getting only 65+


----------



## Anushka_w

linash said:


> Hello anushka, how did you approach speaking?
> and congratulations for that fine score. what did you change in the second attempt? especially in speaking.


Hi Linash,

Apart from further practicing in speaking section, I changed mic position from mouth level to above nose level. I got only 47 for speaking in my first mock test. Then I gave real test and didn't get the desired score. Before attempting again, I did second mock test, this time I changed the mic position and got 64. That was enough to realize what went wrong with first time. 
So I suggest change the mic position during mock test and check your result.


----------



## PenelopeAnnie

Hi all,

I have attempted three exams with following result:-
(L/R/S/W) - (G/OF/P/S/V/W)
1.)(52/62/49/67) - (65/41/45/21/56/54)
Overall=59
2.) (62/59/53/63) - (74/42/54/46/64/55)
Overall=60
3.) (60/57/45/66) - (68/38/43/69/61/77) 
Overall=58

I have lost my confident in getting 65...

any advise how should I improve?


----------



## linash

Anushka_w said:


> Hi Linash,
> 
> Apart from further practicing in speaking section, I changed mic position from mouth level to above nose level. I got only 47 for speaking in my first mock test. Then I gave real test and didn't get the desired score. Before attempting again, I did second mock test, this time I changed the mic position and got 64. That was enough to realize what went wrong with first time.
> So I suggest change the mic position during mock test and check your result.


above nose level? near eyes? are you sure?


----------



## linash

tidepast57 said:


> Hi guys, I just took the PTE mock test A and here is my result:
> 
> (L/R/S/W): 82/77/90/78
> 
> No idea how I got 90 for speaking when I was struggling to remember most of the retell the lecture questions. I need to be getting all 79 to qualify for 20 points and get 70 points for my 189 visa application. How close is the mock test compared to the actual exam?
> 
> I have another 20 days before the actual test. Is getting an improvement of 2 points doable in that short span of time?


you will easily get above 79 in the actual exam.


----------



## linash

jigar87 said:


> I appeared twice for IELTS and missed 7+ band by 1/2 point. Than I tried PTE-A in my first attempt I scored L-88, R-76, S-86, W-78, although I was only aiming at 65+ and I was happy with my scores and thought of trying for 79+ band. I appeared again recently and got L-90, R-88, S-90, W-84.
> 
> Now about your question on comparison. When it comes to test formats..IELTS is much simpler than PTE-A...PTE-A a lots of different formats of questions and is very time constrained. BUT I found the scoring of PTE-A is much better/lenient as compared to IELTS. So my recommendation will be to make yourself familiar to the format and all types of questions.
> 
> Remember, incase you try for PTE-A and if you have more than 1 person appearing for PTE-A on your test day, there will be lot of disturbance as all will start their speaking test together..make sure you ask for ear plugs and use it..it makes things much much better.
> 
> Good luck to "the one true king in the north"


the king of the north :hail:


----------



## hjauhari

linash said:


> you will easily get above 79 in the actual exam.


PTE mock test A-Are you talking about test purchased from Pearson-silver kit and golden KIT??


----------



## GSSinOZ

https://gssinoz.wordpress.com

Hi- Hope this link helps the Australia PR process aspirants.


----------



## tidepast57

hjauhari said:


> PTE mock test A-Are you talking about test purchased from Pearson-silver kit and golden KIT??


Yes. I am referring to the test purchased from the Pearson-Gold kit.


----------



## Vinopaal

PenelopeAnnie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have attempted three exams with following result:-
> (L/R/S/W) - (G/OF/P/S/V/W)
> 1.)(52/62/49/67) - (65/41/45/21/56/54)
> Overall=59
> 2.) (62/59/53/63) - (74/42/54/46/64/55)
> Overall=60
> 3.) (60/57/45/66) - (68/38/43/69/61/77)
> Overall=58
> 
> I have lost my confident in getting 65...
> 
> any advise how should I improve?



Dont lose your hope. Strong People never quits. I suggest you to work on Oral fluency more and before giving next exam. Please plan and prepare yourself as much as you can. 

I guess, You are already aware of all your weakness. Out of all section, You need to work more on your speaking. Please start preparing for template for describe image and stick to it. 

Please let us know any specific parts you want any strong advice. 

Happy learning and happy Practicing.


----------



## dreamsanj

PenelopeAnnie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have attempted three exams with following result:-
> (L/R/S/W) - (G/OF/P/S/V/W)
> 1.)(52/62/49/67) - (65/41/45/21/56/54)
> Overall=59
> 2.) (62/59/53/63) - (74/42/54/46/64/55)
> Overall=60
> 3.) (60/57/45/66) - (68/38/43/69/61/77)
> Overall=58
> 
> I have lost my confident in getting 65...
> 
> any advise how should I improve?


Loosing hope is no solution.

You have see that your pronunciation and OF are hitting you hard. You need to change the whole way of approaching the test.

Firstly, take a break.. Watch lot of english movies.. boring oscar movies.. use subtitles and put on head phone. listen to the accent and try to immitate them.. Repeat them while they are saying it..( choose closed room for yourself as others might not understand why are you doing it)

2) pick up best english daily news paper which you get. go on top of your office or home and read it loud. read it as though you are news reporter and others are listening to you. keep doing this for few days, this will help you open you mouth and pronounce the words correctly.
3) have a english dictionary app in you mobile which can tell you how to pronounce certain words. even if it "the" see how it is pronounced.. are you doing it right way? if not practice it the way app tells you.

4) English needs to be spoken through throat. many south Asian languages need tongue rolling to words. change the way you speak.

5) there is no escaping this.. you need to speak daily at-least 12-13 hours in english in what ever you do. forget your mother tongue. the mind need to train in certain way. if thats not tuned.. your OF or Pronunciation will never improve..

6) when you are watching charts anywhere now.. just take 20 sec and say something about what you feel about chart in 40 sec.. dont worry its right or wrong. but try to say something. this will help you in test as you have been practicing that.

7) listen to BBC and their news stories.. try to summerize them when they finish in next 30 sec. see it will help you in retell lecture.

8) Ask you friends to speak some 2 sentence to you. close your eyes and listen to them and repeat what they said.. mentally you are training your brain to understand 2 sentence. that's all that is needed in test.

Its uphill task but you take one step at a time to climb. if you drop your hopes and gear now, you will never reach any where. you need to fight the fear dont let PTE hurt you,.:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Blue11

Hi Guys,
Just received my PTE-A score report for 5th attempt;
5th Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 85/76/65/90/77
4th Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 74/81/58/75/73
3rd Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 78/80/80/83/80
2nd Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 76/79/79/71/74
1st Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 73/76/64/71/72

Please provide some advice.


----------



## Vinopaal

linash said:


> the king of the north :hail:


The North Remembers so as Lynna Mormount also remembers.


----------



## GSSinOZ

Blue11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just received my PTE-A score report for 5th attempt;
> 5th Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 85/76/65/90/77
> 4th Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 74/81/58/75/73
> 3rd Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 78/80/80/83/80
> 2nd Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 76/79/79/71/74
> 1st Attempt L/R/S/W/O- 73/76/64/71/72
> 
> Please provide some advice.


Blue11- Amazed at your grit to crack 20 points for sure.. In your 2nd, 3rd and 5 th attempt you had got 10 points. I assume you are targeting for 20 points. 

Speaking needs attention as it looks like not consistent. Check where you are keeping your microphone. If it's too near the " breathing" sound may not be beneficial to you. 

Wish you all the very best. 

For more preparation I had jotted down few more points in 
<*SNIP*> - *See Rule 10; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## paramSG

jalpesh said:


> You will get it but you need to practise more on Reading Section.
> I have similar practise score as that of yours but didn't able to cross the line in Reading and Writing Section especially.
> 
> So do practise this week and give exam with confidence you will get it for sure.



Hi Friends,

I took Mock Test 'B' today and got below scores: 

Actually, I skipped 2 multiple choices choose multiple anwsers and overall, reading section was very tough.


Communicative Skils:

Listening - 68
Reading - 58
Speaking - 63
Writing - 68

Enabling Skills:

Grammer - 65
Oral Fluency - 48
Pronunciation - 48
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 90

Can I get desired scores?
Actually, tomorrow I am going to give my real PTE-A test.

Please please please give tips and suggestions!


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## GSSinOZ

paramSG said:


> jalpesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will get it but you need to practise more on Reading Section.
> I have similar practise score as that of yours but didn't able to cross the line in Reading and Writing Section especially.
> 
> So do practise this week and give exam with confidence you will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took Mock Test 'B' today and got below scores:
> 
> Actually, I skipped 2 multiple choices choose multiple anwsers and overall, reading section was very tough.
> 
> 
> Communicative Skils:
> 
> Listening - 68
> Reading - 58
> Speaking - 63
> Writing - 68
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammer - 65
> Oral Fluency - 48
> Pronunciation - 48
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> Can I get desired scores?
> Actually, tomorrow I am going to give my real PTE-A test.
> 
> Please please please give tips and suggestions!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG
Click to expand...

Wish you all the very best Param.. Take care of reading and speaking.


----------



## Vinopaal

GSSinOZ said:


> Wish you all the very best Param.. Take care of reading and speaking.


Please pay more attention on Pronunciation and Oral Fluency on your exam. Remember not to try anything at the last minute and that will totally confuse you. 

Don't be too nervous, You have practiced very well and now it's the time to execute the mission. Good luck Mate. 

Do share us your results and be strong whatever the outcome is. 

Cheers.


----------



## paramSG

GSSinOZ said:


> Wish you all the very best Param.. Take care of reading and speaking.


Thank you very much Friend!!!

I have one doubt regarding microphone position. In my last two real PTE-A attempts I used to keep microphone above the eye level and I got bad scores in pronunciation and oral fluency. So this time in mock test I kept at the normal position and still got same results. Please give me suggestion for the same.

Actually, my voice is bit louder than others.

Please suggest on this!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paramSG

Vinopaal said:


> Please pay more attention on Pronunciation and Oral Fluency on your exam. Remember not to try anything at the last minute and that will totally confuse you.
> 
> Don't be too nervous, You have practiced very well and now it's the time to execute the mission. Good luck Mate.
> 
> Do share us your results and be strong whatever the outcome is.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much friend...


----------



## GSSinOZ

paramSG said:


> Thank you very much Friend!!!
> 
> I have one doubt regarding microphone position. In my last two real PTE-A attempts I used to keep microphone above the eye level and I got bad scores in pronunciation and oral fluency. So this time in mock test I kept at the normal position and still got same results. Please give me suggestion for the same.
> 
> Actually, my voice is bit louder than others.
> 
> Please suggest on this!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am not sure whether above eye level will help. I had kept it normal level below the mouth/near chin. It worked for me. One more improvement I did during the last few days is proper pronunciation. eg: said öf"as "' ov''. courtesy : YouTube.


----------



## Giri vishnu

All, in my last PTE, I got some images with short answer questions..I am not able to locate such questions in You Tube..would anyone be able to help me in this?

Images were Bizarre & confusing ..


----------



## icandoit124

Good luck. I have my test on 12th Jul. Let me know how did u go ?


----------



## amazingvipul

Hi Friends, Has anybody yet taken exam at newly opened Pearson Test Centre at Nirman Vihar, Delhi?

could you please share your reviews.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Finally Finally Finally Finally

I have cleared the exam with 65 each, Thanks for all your support

L-76, R-74, W-70, S-90


----------



## amazingvipul

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I have cleared the exam with 65 each, Thanks for all your support
> 
> L-76, R-74, W-70, S-90


Many congratulations Sourabh.


----------



## komalpatel1331

Hi, I have given PTE exam 3 times, every time I am getting good score in Writing, listening and reading :70+
Surprisingly, I am not able to cross 50 in Speaking. According to me, speaking section went best among the all.

I also feel software is not recognizing girl's voice !! Any solution for this ?


----------



## komalpatel1331

Hi, I am a girl and I have given PTE exam 3 times, every time I am getting good score in Writing, listening and reading :70+
Surprisingly, I am not able to cross 50 in Speaking. According to me, speaking section went best among the all. My pronunciation score is just 28 ! while Grammer and Written discourse are 90!

How is it possible for a person to get 90 in one section and 28 it another ?  I am losing hope..

I also feel software is not recognizing girl's voice !! Any solution for this ?


----------



## komalpatel1331

ShermD said:


> one of my friends got unrealistic results, 90 for reading and 31 for speaking. He says, this is really unrealistic as he's fluent in speaking, and really bad at reading section. He changed the center as well because he thought it's just the problem with the mic and stuff at the center, the results were slightly increased to 35 in his second attempt. I think this Pearson system has a flaw indeed  it seems to be not recognizing certain types of accents ...


Hi Bhavna,

Did you find any solution for this speaking issue ?


----------



## Vinopaal

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I have cleared the exam with 65 each, Thanks for all your support
> 
> L-76, R-74, W-70, S-90


Awesome Mate. Congrats and all the very best for your future.


----------



## Lord John Snow

jigar87 said:


> I appeared twice for IELTS and missed 7+ band by 1/2 point. Than I tried PTE-A in my first attempt I scored L-88, R-76, S-86, W-78, although I was only aiming at 65+ and I was happy with my scores and thought of trying for 79+ band. I appeared again recently and got L-90, R-88, S-90, W-84.
> 
> Now about your question on comparison. When it comes to test formats..IELTS is much simpler than PTE-A...PTE-A a lots of different formats of questions and is very time constrained. BUT I found the scoring of PTE-A is much better/lenient as compared to IELTS. So my recommendation will be to make yourself familiar to the format and all types of questions.
> 
> Remember, incase you try for PTE-A and if you have more than 1 person appearing for PTE-A on your test day, there will be lot of disturbance as all will start their speaking test together..make sure you ask for ear plugs and use it..it makes things much much better.
> 
> Good luck to "the one true king in the north"


Thanks for the tips. I'll give it a go, what do I have to lose!

The real battle is coming :eyebrows:


----------



## Vinopaal

Lord John Snow said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'll give it a go, what do I have to lose!
> 
> The real battle is coming :eyebrows:


The true king in the North, please save us from White Walkers. We have enormous level of :hail:confidence on you. When the real battle comes, We need you to slaughter each and every wights jumping on you with your most elegant Valriyan Sword


----------



## janadhakshin

iswarya1989 said:


> In reading section how the scores are given for reorder paragraph, can any one explain briefly...


Hello,

You have to first read all the statements in the left side panel and understand context.

Then first start with the starting sentence of the paragragh which will be easy to find.

Right after this there will be another sentence to support the first opening sentence it will be always related to the opening sentence.

Then there will be build up sentence. Some times it be start with with example or something like that.

Then final and last will be conclusion.

We should be careful choosing otherwise even single wrong arrangement will cause entire paragragh.


Hope this will help you. Wish you good luck.

PM me if you need simulation and practice sets.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## hjauhari

Hello,

Guys is it really worth to spend 60 $ on gold preparation kit from Pearson??Is any other test series available?


----------



## janadhakshin

*I took 4th PTE attempt today*

I just took my 4th attempt today and hoping this time I will clear with 65+ in all.

Felt all the sections were easy and there were many repeat question from previous attempts wish I had answers for all the earlier question.

Anyhow feeling positive and let see by tomorrow.

Regards,
Jana

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*ANZSCO Code:* 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

*ACS:* Successful 8th April 2015

*IELTS Test:* 6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5

*EOI Submitted: *55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015

*Invitation: *???

*Visa Apply: *???

*Visa Grant:* ???

*Fly: *???


----------



## cm1212

Hi komal,

I understand its really frustrating but it is a problem with soft spoken girls, may be this is a reason. Try speaking aloud don't worry about other students because it only you who is suffering. Do pm me if you need a link which can help understand you voice.

All the best !!!






komalpatel1331 said:


> Hi, I am a girl and I have given PTE exam 3 times, every time I am getting good score in Writing, listening and reading :70+
> Surprisingly, I am not able to cross 50 in Speaking. According to me, speaking section went best among the all. My pronunciation score is just 28 ! while Grammer and Written discourse are 90!
> 
> How is it possible for a person to get 90 in one section and 28 it another ?  I am losing hope..
> 
> I also feel software is not recognizing girl's voice !! Any solution for this ?


----------



## janadhakshin

hjauhari said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys is it really worth to spend 60 $ on gold preparation kit from Pearson??Is any other test series available?


I didn't felt online 60$ course fully worth but it will help you. You will find it tough if you are a fresher.

Yes. Offline simulation available (Not Scored) with 4 practice exam each section.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## Vinopaal

janadhakshin said:


> I just took my 4th attempt today and hoping this time I will clear with 65+ in all.
> 
> Felt all the sections were easy and there were many repeat question from previous attempts wish I had answers for all the earlier question.
> 
> Anyhow feeling positive and let see by tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> Jana
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> *ACS:* Successful 8th April 2015
> 
> *IELTS Test:* 6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5
> 
> *EOI Submitted: *55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015
> 
> *Invitation: *???
> 
> *Visa Apply: *???
> 
> *Visa Grant:* ???
> 
> *Fly: *???



Good luck Mate. Please do share us your result. You will definitely clear this time.


----------



## Vinopaal

hjauhari said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys is it really worth to spend 60 $ on gold preparation kit from Pearson??Is any other test series available?


Hi Mate, 

It will surely aid you to get to know the feeling of real exam. And then, It will help you to find your weakness and then you can spend more amount of time to practice it. 

So, i would highly recommend you to take it. You will never regret it. 

Happy learning.


----------



## PTE36

*Need help for time management in listening section*

Hi,

I had appeared for my exam yesterday and got my scores today(that was quick!!) but I missed last three write from dictation questions in the listening section because of inadequate time and hence I got 57 in both listening and writing whereas I score 90 in speaking and reading .Can someone please let me know how to manage time for the listening section please?
Because the questions which are lecture based need a lot of time and also atleast 1-2 mins is required to choose the correct answer. I am very disappointed as I missed the last three very very easy questions because I could not manage my time or else I could have easily score 85+ in the first attempt itself 
Please please help me out.

Thanks
PTE 36


----------



## PenelopeAnnie

Vinopaal said:


> Dont lose your hope. Strong People never quits. I suggest you to work on Oral fluency more and before giving next exam. Please plan and prepare yourself as much as you can.
> 
> I guess, You are already aware of all your weakness. Out of all section, You need to work more on your speaking. Please start preparing for template for describe image and stick to it.
> 
> Please let us know any specific parts you want any strong advice.
> 
> Happy learning and happy Practicing.


thanks!


----------



## PenelopeAnnie

dreamsanj said:


> Loosing hope is no solution.
> 
> You have see that your pronunciation and OF are hitting you hard. You need to change the whole way of approaching the test.
> 
> Firstly, take a break.. Watch lot of english movies.. boring oscar movies.. use subtitles and put on head phone. listen to the accent and try to immitate them.. Repeat them while they are saying it..( choose closed room for yourself as others might not understand why are you doing it)
> 
> 2) pick up best english daily news paper which you get. go on top of your office or home and read it loud. read it as though you are news reporter and others are listening to you. keep doing this for few days, this will help you open you mouth and pronounce the words correctly.
> 3) have a english dictionary app in you mobile which can tell you how to pronounce certain words. even if it "the" see how it is pronounced.. are you doing it right way? if not practice it the way app tells you.
> 
> 4) English needs to be spoken through throat. many south Asian languages need tongue rolling to words. change the way you speak.
> 
> 5) there is no escaping this.. you need to speak daily at-least 12-13 hours in english in what ever you do. forget your mother tongue. the mind need to train in certain way. if thats not tuned.. your OF or Pronunciation will never improve..
> 
> 6) when you are watching charts anywhere now.. just take 20 sec and say something about what you feel about chart in 40 sec.. dont worry its right or wrong. but try to say something. this will help you in test as you have been practicing that.
> 
> 7) listen to BBC and their news stories.. try to summerize them when they finish in next 30 sec. see it will help you in retell lecture.
> 
> 8) Ask you friends to speak some 2 sentence to you. close your eyes and listen to them and repeat what they said.. mentally you are training your brain to understand 2 sentence. that's all that is needed in test.
> 
> Its uphill task but you take one step at a time to climb. if you drop your hopes and gear now, you will never reach any where. you need to fight the fear dont let PTE hurt you,.:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


thanks!


----------



## GSSinOZ

hjauhari said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys is it really worth to spend 60 $ on gold preparation kit from Pearson??Is any other test series available?


Yes.... Worth it.. It will give sense of real exam. 

Ping me For more details. As per forum rules I cannot share the links here


----------



## PTE36

*Need help for time management in listening section*



PTE36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had appeared for my exam yesterday and got my scores today(that was quick!!) but I missed last three write from dictation questions in the listening section because of inadequate time and hence I got 57 in both listening and writing whereas I score 90 in speaking and reading .Can someone please let me know how to manage time for the listening section please?
> Because the questions which are lecture based need a lot of time and also atleast 1-2 mins is required to choose the correct answer. I am very disappointed as I missed the last three very very easy questions because I could not manage my time or else I could have easily score 85+ in the first attempt itself
> Please please help me out.
> 
> Thanks
> PTE 36



Can someone please reply to me


----------



## hari_it_ram

I am not a qualified person to advise or comment on your PTE exam as I yet to clear PTE, However, your post itself has the clear answer for you. Write from the dictation holds the maximum marks and key contributor for both listening and writing. skipping all three is definitely a big mistake, being the first attempt its very much understandable. With regards to time management, if you can score 90 in reading and manage it quite well, it should be pretty simple in Listening, many people feel the heat in Reading module to manage it within the allocated time. The best I can say is never spend more than 2mins for any of the question, irrespective of the type you get.

I feel you can easily score 79+ next time in all the modules. All the best.



PTE36 said:


> Can someone please reply to me


----------



## janadhakshin

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)

Which is having CD-ROM with simulation.

ISBN-10: 1447928911
ISBN-13: 978-1447928911

Good luck guys.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## mebond007

GSSinOZ said:


> hjauhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Guys is it really worth to spend 60 $ on gold preparation kit from Pearson??Is any other test series available?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.... Worth it.. It will give sense of real exam.
> 
> Ping me For more details. As per forum rules I cannot share the links here
Click to expand...




Hi sent you a pm...i need some information on PTE...thanks...


----------



## komalpatel1331

cm1212 said:


> Hi komal,
> 
> I understand its really frustrating but it is a problem with soft spoken girls, may be this is a reason. Try speaking aloud don't worry about other students because it only you who is suffering. Do pm me if you need a link which can help understand you voice.
> 
> All the best !!!


Hi, Many thanks for your kind reply.

It would be great if you could provide any link where I can improve my speaking score, pronunciation or understand my voice. 

Its true that my voice is soft, in that case according to you, I should be bit loud. 
Also, while checking microphone before initiating the speaking test, I was hearing voice of my own breathing as a background voice. Did you notice the same when you had given exam ? Should I change the center ? I had given the exam in Gujarat till now.
If you could suggest good center, in terms of good microphone, more suitable for "Female voice" 

As I do not know where I am going wrong in terms of voice or pronunciation, not able to improve it.


----------



## Ramsys

PTE36 said:


> Can someone please reply to me


In addition to Hari's comments, if you have not done so already in your exam, hit "Next" immediately after answering your Speaking/Reading questions. You do not need to wait for the timer to end. this might help you get some time towards the end.


----------



## jfzm

Hello, i obtained this results in the mockup A (i need 79 or at least 65)

Listening77
Reading62
Speaking52
Writing79

Enabling Skills

Grammar90
Oral Fluency34
Pronunciation34
Spelling55
Vocabulary90
Written Discourse90

I find it difficult to describe images, do someone have examples of correct answers? (real students answers not sample answers from the books because for me they are easier to follow

I feel sad, please help me all the graphs are different, I have read about the templates but even with that it is difficult to me.

Thank you


----------



## Vinopaal

jfzm said:


> Hello, i obtained this results in the mockup A (i need 79 or at least 65)
> 
> Listening77
> Reading62
> Speaking52
> Writing79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar90
> Oral Fluency34
> Pronunciation34
> Spelling55
> Vocabulary90
> Written Discourse90
> 
> I find it difficult to describe images, do someone have examples of correct answers? (real students answers not sample answers from the books because for me they are easier to follow
> 
> I feel sad, please help me all the graphs are different, I have read about the templates but even with that it is difficult to me.
> 
> Thank you


You have a decent score in your mock test and with these marks, You can easily get 65. But, you need to pay more attention on your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency.

For Describe Images, Content is not really a matter and fluency plays a vital role. So, when you prepare next time, record your speech and find it where you are making mistakes. 

I guess, You may need to practice more with your template and have given a sample below for your reference. 

line 1: What is shown? Eg. The graph shown here displays the total population of UK & USA for 20 years from 1911 to 1931.
Line2: Describe the highest one / largest pie / most imp item.
Eg. The population peaked to a maximum of 30billion in the year 1921 which is almost 40 p%uncrease from the previous year.
line 3: Describe the lowest one / least pie / least imp item.
Eg.
The population was at an all time low in the year 1924 at around 109 million.
Line 4: tell about the remaining if they are in similar ranges / tell about the descends / ascends in the graph if any with conclusion.
Eg
The population trends for the other years remained linear ranging around 13 billion with small decends and highs at regular intervals.

Keep it very Simple and dont ever use any fillers and dont mumble. 

You are not going to get any points for being sad :tongue:, So don't worry. Time is your best friend, Keep practicing and you will definitely reach your desired score.

Cheers.


----------



## KunalT

Hi Guys,

My first post on expatforum. Needed a quick feedback on test centres for PTE.

I am planning to take the test this or next week in Mumbai. There are 2 test centres here. One is Pearson test centre in Andheri and another one is Edwise centre in Marine lines. Anyone has taken the test at Edwise and can share feedback? Is the infrastructure good enough? Any issues with headset or microphone? 

There are views shared by some people that scoring at test centres other than Pearson's is lower. Although I know that it is completely computer based test and involves no manual intervention, has anybody else experienced something like this? PLs share your feedback. I need to get 79+. Already have 65 points under General Accountant, but it does not seem to be enough these days. So need to improve my language score.


----------



## roonaqdai

Hi, can anyone advise me please. I need 65+ for PTE. 

1st attempt: L/R/S/W 68 63 61 73 
2nd attempt: L/R/S/W 64 63 52 69 

Not sure why my speaking dropped that much even though I was more careful and clear on pronunciation. Is it worth it to buy Gold Kit considering that I already took 2 tests. Does it use the same marking system with the actual test?


----------



## ajay23888

Which centre you tried and could you please tell your score for all attempt with the centre name?



komalpatel1331 said:


> Hi, Many thanks for your kind reply.
> 
> It would be great if you could provide any link where I can improve my speaking score, pronunciation or understand my voice.
> 
> Its true that my voice is soft, in that case according to you, I should be bit loud.
> Also, while checking microphone before initiating the speaking test, I was hearing voice of my own breathing as a background voice. Did you notice the same when you had given exam ? Should I change the center ? I had given the exam in Gujarat till now.
> If you could suggest good center, in terms of good microphone, more suitable for "Female voice"
> 
> As I do not know where I am going wrong in terms of voice or pronunciation, not able to improve it.


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

I took PTE-A yesterday and during my test I faced issue with headphone.
Test administrator tried for 30-40 minutes to fix my headphone and tried 2-3 new headphone but it did not work. At last one headphone was bit ok then I started my test. But it affected my both speaking and listening sections.
After finishing my test I talked with Admin and he said that they already reported headphone incident with Pearson.
After that, I had chat with Pearson customer care executive and asked him to raise my incident. 
But he said that " it can take 3-5 business days for your incident to be reviewed."

Did anyone face similar issue before and what was the outcome of review? 




Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## janadhakshin

*Another Setback*

Another setback with PTE score today. I thought I could clear today but no luck.

*PTE -1* L / R / S / W : 62 / 57 / 58 / 65

*PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / 62 / 59 / 66

*PTE -3* L / R / S / W : 62 / 67 / 64 / 66

*PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / 55 / 68

:noidea:


----------



## Vinopaal

janadhakshin said:


> Another setback with PTE score today. I thought I could clear today but no luck.
> 
> *PTE -1* L / R / S / W : 62 / 57 / 58 / 65
> 
> *PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / 62 / 59 / 66
> 
> *PTE -3* L / R / S / W : 62 / 67 / 64 / 66
> 
> *PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / 55 / 68
> 
> :noidea:


Sorry to see this mate. Please don't lose your hope. Take a step back and relax for some time. Then, prepare as much as you can for the Speaking. 

Don't worry, Minior setbacks are needed to achieve our goals and desires. 

Keep pushing hard buddy, let the next time will be your final exam. Bring out all your learnings through out these 4 exams and make a strategic plan. 

Work on it in and out. Let be remainded ourselves that we are born to win and not to lose :boxing::boxing::boxing:. 

Cheers.


----------



## sree-raj

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I have cleared the exam with 65 each, Thanks for all your support
> 
> L-76, R-74, W-70, S-90


Congratulations. 

Tips for describe image, re-tell lecture, summarise written and spoken text, essays please. Any specific you followed? Also, do we get multiple booklets for the test if raise hand and ask for?


----------



## sree-raj

Hi all,

Could someone please tell me if they provide additional erasable booklets in Australian exam centres? Am a quick writer and noticed finishing off too soon when am practising. Thanks a million guys, you all have been of great help in my PTE prep. God bless ya all. Cheers


----------



## sourabhmatta

In all my attempts speaking was my main strength, So simple tips for sepaking is to speak clear and with full confidence. DONT worry about content. Content doesn't matter and second thing, dont speak more than 32 33 secs. As soon as you complete the speaking just click the next button ASAP.



sree-raj said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Tips for describe image, re-tell lecture, summarise written and spoken text, essays please. Any specific you followed? Also, do we get multiple booklets for the test if raise hand and ask for?


----------



## sree-raj

sourabhmatta said:


> In all my attempts speaking was my main strength, So simple tips for sepaking is to speak clear and with full confidence. DONT worry about content. Content doesn't matter and second thing, dont speak more than 32 33 secs. As soon as you complete the speaking just click the next button ASAP.


Thanks Sourabh. Am also aiming for 65 plus. Why are you so particular about 32 seconds? Does it mark lower if speak up to 40 secs? Also, were you having time to draw a conclusion in describe image? Or just speak how much ever possible what I can see on the image?


----------



## GSSinOZ

KunalT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My first post on expatforum. Needed a quick feedback on test centres for PTE.
> 
> I am planning to take the test this or next week in Mumbai. There are 2 test centres here. One is Pearson test centre in Andheri and another one is Edwise centre in Marine lines. Anyone has taken the test at Edwise and can share feedback? Is the infrastructure good enough? Any issues with headset or microphone?
> 
> There are views shared by some people that scoring at test centres other than Pearson's is lower. Although I know that it is completely computer based test and involves no manual intervention, has anybody else experienced something like this? PLs share your feedback. I need to get 79+. Already have 65 points under General Accountant, but it does not seem to be enough these days. So need to improve my language score.



Always go for Pearson centre for test. If you have an option to choose that. 

Franchise/authorised centres are OK if you don't have choice. One of my friend did from authorised centre and got into issues. He didn't get much score though he did well. During the follow up analysis it was known that centre has some issues


----------



## ajaysingh

Hi All,

Is there any re-evaluation option available for PTE-A !!

I recently wrote PTE-A for the second time and my score was :
Reading/Speaking/Writing *65/90/89/63*

Enabling skills: 88/77/69/86/84/79

So, when i have scored good in grammar,spelling and vocab, how can my writing suffer !!

I missed the 10 points just by 2 numbers in writing section   

My score in previous attempt was worse but i still managed to score decent in writing section:

Listening/Reading/Speaking/Writing 68/73/48/80

Writing was never an issue with me up till now but now seeing my recent score, i am really not able to understand what to do now !!

There is such an extreme difference in scores except listening.


----------



## janadhakshin

Vinopaal said:


> Sorry to see this mate. Please don't lose your hope. Take a step back and relax for some time. Then, prepare as much as you can for the Speaking.
> 
> Don't worry, Minior setbacks are needed to achieve our goals and desires.
> 
> Keep pushing hard buddy, let the next time will be your final exam. Bring out all your learnings through out these 4 exams and make a strategic plan.
> 
> Work on it in and out. Let be remainded ourselves that we are born to win and not to lose :boxing::boxing::boxing:.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Vino,

Thanks a lot for your kind words and encouragement.

Sure, definitely next time I will do my fullest.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## anshulmadan

KunalT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My first post on expatforum. Needed a quick feedback on test centres for PTE.
> 
> I am planning to take the test this or next week in Mumbai. There are 2 test centres here. One is Pearson test centre in Andheri and another one is Edwise centre in Marine lines. Anyone has taken the test at Edwise and can share feedback? Is the infrastructure good enough? Any issues with headset or microphone?
> 
> There are views shared by some people that scoring at test centres other than Pearson's is lower. Although I know that it is completely computer based test and involves no manual intervention, has anybody else experienced something like this? PLs share your feedback. I need to get 79+. Already have 65 points under General Accountant, but it does not seem to be enough these days. So need to improve my language score.


ALWAYS go for Pearson Test center. They have the best environments and infrastructure. I have seen in my case that Pearson test centers headphones are better than the other ones like Global reach in Kolkata.

I have scored better in Pearson and also test results come early without any hassles.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## Vinopaal

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any re-evaluation option available for PTE-A !!
> 
> I recently wrote PTE-A for the second time and my score was :
> Reading/Speaking/Writing *65/90/89/63*
> 
> Enabling skills: 88/77/69/86/84/79
> 
> So, when i have scored good in grammar,spelling and vocab, how can my writing suffer !!
> 
> I missed the 10 points just by 2 numbers in writing section
> 
> My score in previous attempt was worse but i still managed to score decent in writing section:
> 
> Listening/Reading/Speaking/Writing 68/73/48/80
> 
> Writing was never an issue with me up till now but now seeing my recent score, i am really not able to understand what to do now !!
> 
> There is such an extreme difference in scores except listening.



Yes, Re-evaluation option is available and you need to pay $150 to do the same. Just thought of letting you to know, it's not done by human and again machine does it. So, it's very unlucky that your scores will get change. 

Moreover, "Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored"

I have seen many people complaining here in the forum about Re-evaluation and I dont think anyone saying their scores have changed after Re-evaluation. 

I would say, not to go for Re-evaluation, instead give the exam again.

Now it's your choice either to opt it or not.

Thanks.


----------



## sourabhmatta

If you only describe the X axis Y axis and the outer content in 33 secs ...it will be fine....no need of conclusion





sree-raj said:


> Thanks Sourabh. Am also aiming for 65 plus. Why are you so particular about 32 seconds? Does it mark lower if speak up to 40 secs? Also, were you having time to draw a conclusion in describe image? Or just speak how much ever possible what I can see on the image?


----------



## abhishek.kiet

what is a good reading speed for PTE A?


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*Ielts*



janadhakshin said:


> Another setback with PTE score today. I thought I could clear today but no luck.
> 
> *PTE -1* L / R / S / W : 62 / 57 / 58 / 65
> 
> *PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / 62 / 59 / 66
> 
> *PTE -3* L / R / S / W : 62 / 67 / 64 / 66
> 
> *PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / 55 / 68
> 
> :noidea:


Try for IELTS


----------



## KunalT

Thanks Anshul!! I know of others too who have had issues with Global. However, have received no feedback on Edwise. The only hitch is Pearson has only one centre in Mumbai and dates are not available for next 10 days. My target is to try and catch the July 22nd round hopefully with a revised upward score.


----------



## agokarn

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any re-evaluation option available for PTE-A !!
> 
> I recently wrote PTE-A for the second time and my score was :
> Reading/Speaking/Writing *65/90/89/63*
> 
> Enabling skills: 88/77/69/86/84/79
> 
> So, when i have scored good in grammar,spelling and vocab, how can my writing suffer !!
> 
> I missed the 10 points just by 2 numbers in writing section
> 
> My score in previous attempt was worse but i still managed to score decent in writing section:
> 
> Listening/Reading/Speaking/Writing 68/73/48/80
> 
> Writing was never an issue with me up till now but now seeing my recent score, i am really not able to understand what to do now !!
> 
> There is such an extreme difference in scores except listening.




Revaluation is usually waste as its computer based test. Try changing the centre. I realised that helped me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pavan123

Vinopaal said:


> Dont lose your hope. Strong People never quits. I suggest you to work on Oral fluency more and before giving next exam. Please plan and prepare yourself as much as you can.
> 
> I guess, You are already aware of all your weakness. Out of all section, You need to work more on your speaking. Please start preparing for template for describe image and stick to it.
> 
> Please let us know any specific parts you want any strong advice.
> 
> Happy learning and happy Practicing.


hi 
i am struggling with the same problem . don't know what to do next . My scores are similar.


----------



## naveen1224

Dear All,


I am planing purchase gold kit PTE. The actual cost is $59.99 but there is a discount of * $21.98!* displayed on the same. Can any one of you please let me know how to avail the this discount.

Thanks in advance.
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## ajay23888

dude, It just says that, You can save 21.98$ if you buy the gold kit.
How ? If you buy gold kit , you will get two test + sample test : Total price : 9.99+35.99+35.99 = 80 , hence you can save 21.98$ if you buy Gold kit. Till today( from past 6 month), I have not seen any discount on this value. so.. Don't wait for discount. 



naveen1224 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I am planing purchase gold kit PTE. The actual cost is $59.99 but there is a discount of * $21.98!* displayed on the same. Can any one of you please let me know how to avail the this discount.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Naveen Kumar.


----------



## icandoit124

Have exam on Jul 12

Folks,

I have exam on coming tue .

Just want to know whether the same questions can come in actual test which are in Macmillan, offline test, Youtube in Reading section. 
So I can memorize the answer especially for fill in the blanks section ?

Will that help


----------



## janadhakshin

abhishek.kiet said:


> Try for IELTS


Already tried two times before PTE. IELTS writing is difficult for me.

All other section got 7.


----------



## naveen1224

ajay23888 said:


> dude, It just says that, You can save 21.98$ if you buy the gold kit.
> How ? If you buy gold kit , you will get two test + sample test : Total price : 9.99+35.99+35.99 = 80 , hence you can save 21.98$ if you buy Gold kit. Till today( from past 6 month), I have not seen any discount on this value. so.. Don't wait for discount.


Thanks for the info bro. i want to just write the PTE mock test. So could you please suggest me which one do i need to buy, SCORED PRACTICE TESTS or Silver Kit or Gold Kit ?

Also if possible can you tell me the difference between these test.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## jsince89

Pearson has two test Center in Mumbai , one Pearson Professional center at Andheri and the other one is Edwise in South Bombay.


----------



## jsince89

*Pearson Mumbai*



abhishek.kiet said:


> Try for IELTS


Pearson has two test Center in Mumbai , one Pearson Professional center at Andheri and the other one is Edwise in South Bombay.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

naveen1224 said:


> Thanks for the info bro. i want to just write the PTE mock test. So could you please suggest me which one do i need to buy, SCORED PRACTICE TESTS or Silver Kit or Gold Kit ?
> 
> Also if possible can you tell me the difference between these test.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


Hello,

I also got the gold preparation set for USD 60. My scores for first mocked test were:
L 77 R 62 S 63 W 73.

Have anyone of you given the mock test. I want to get 79 in all modules.


----------



## jsince89

hi kunal contact me , or is there any way i can contact you?


----------



## naveen1224

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also got the gold preparation set for USD 60. My scores for first mocked test were:
> L 77 R 62 S 63 W 73.
> 
> Have anyone of you given the mock test. I want to get 79 in all modules.


Hi Nishesh,

I am planing ot take one. but just thinking either to go for Silver kit or Gold kit.:juggle:


----------



## nishesh.koirala

naveen1224 said:


> Hi Nishesh,
> 
> I am planing ot take one. but just thinking either to go for Silver kit or Gold kit.:juggle:


Hi Naveen,
I would recommend you take the gold pack. Why?
1. You can check your progress twice before going to exam.
2. You can know where you need to improve on both the mocks.
3. Gold has other study and practice materials - sample ques and all similar to exams.
4. It is at a discounted rate.


----------



## icandoit124

Have exam on Jul 12 Folks, I have exam on coming tue . Just want to know whether the same questions can come in actual test which are in Macmillan, offline test, Youtube in Reading section. So I can memorize the answer especially for fill in the blanks section ? Will that help


----------



## jfzm

hello!

have someone used this the course of ptea in myenglishlab?


thank you


----------



## spikedcarapace

Taken the actual test last week. I dint hv the chance to see any question for "Write From Dictation" as ran out of time.
I rmb I dint spend any considerable time while doing the listening part.
Did anyone has the same situation?


----------



## ajay23888

Yes, I have faced that situation in first attempt but its all about time management, and attempted last questions faster during the test.

At later, I realised that ... I have spend lot of time while answering the find out wrong one in listing and during multiple choice. So... In second attempt , thought to be faster, and easily finished the Listening in time.

One thing I could say for you is that, You can easily manage time in Listening (as you have scored 90 in reading, and to manage time in reading is worst for many guys ) , Just answer the correct question and move ahead, There wont be any issue for you in next attempt. One more thing, Write for dictation carries the highest marks, So don't miss that. you can't crack PTE with 65+ without that for sure ( My personal opinion) 





spikedcarapace said:


> Taken the actual test last week. I dint hv the chance to see any question for "Write From Dictation" as ran out of time.
> I rmb I dint spend any considerable time while doing the listening part.
> Did anyone has the same situation?


----------



## ajay23888

I second nishesh' point.
Too add more, You can give the exam by this way :
1st day - Mock A 
5th Day - practicepte.com ( just register , You will get free test... Not scored but you can do that )
6th Day - practicepte.com ( Second free test)

9th Day - Mock B ( Easier than Mock A as per my view)

Generally Mock Test are tougher than Real one. Hence, If you can crack Mock A/B with 55-60 Average, You can easily get 65+ in real one if you prepared well. and if you get 70-75 Average, You can try for 79+ . ( My personal opinion which includes many experts suggestion as well)



nishesh.koirala said:


> Hi Naveen,
> I would recommend you take the gold pack. Why?
> 1. You can check your progress twice before going to exam.
> 2. You can know where you need to improve on both the mocks.
> 3. Gold has other study and practice materials - sample ques and all similar to exams.
> 4. It is at a discounted rate.


----------



## naveen1224

ajay23888 said:


> I second nishesh' point.
> Too add more, You can give the exam by this way :
> 1st day - Mock A
> 5th Day - practicepte.com ( just register , You will get free test... Not scored but you can do that )
> 6th Day - practicepte.com ( Second free test)
> 
> 9th Day - Mock B ( Easier than Mock A as per my view)
> 
> Generally Mock Test are tougher than Real one. Hence, If you can crack Mock A/B with 55-60 Average, You can easily get 65+ in real one if you prepared well. and if you get 70-75 Average, You can try for 79+ . ( My personal opinion which includes many experts suggestion as well)


Thanks for the reply @ Nishesh @ajay. i will go for Gold kit :yo:


----------



## Vahuja

Can any one tell the golden kit or silver kit for that matter will be delivered at home or is it online based link that shall be given.


----------



## Lexa111

dreamliner said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you share your introduction part given at PTE-A here if its not too personal?
> 
> It doesn't smoke without fire!!!



Hi! 

I know what you mean. I told my name, why I want to go to Australia and about my hobbies. Something, "hi I am Lexa, I would like to come work in Australia. I like outdoors and I swim everyday in the ocean where I live in India. So I will be looking forward to enjoy beautiful beaches in Australia. " I am sure it was on this line. 

I am quite worried about all this, not sure where I am exactly going wrong, because pronunciation is 34 which is pretty bad, as I told you I my best friends are British from Uni time. 

Do you think you can help me? 

And guys you all are absolutely great, well done to who have achieved their scores and good luck to rest of us.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

naveen1224 said:


> Thanks for the reply @ Nishesh @ajay. i will go for Gold kit :yo:


I have given the Mock Test A and already posted scoring in my previous posts.
I will do the Mock Test B with some more preparation on Saturday, 9th July before my exam on 12th. I will be posting Test B results for your reviews.


----------



## Micro111999

Hi,

Gold/Silver kit will be activated online on your pearson account.

Nothing will be delivered as hard copy 

Hope that helps.



Vahuja said:


> Can any one tell the golden kit or silver kit for that matter will be delivered at home or is it online based link that shall be given.


----------



## sree-raj

mike445566 said:


> How long it takes to get result?


Hi Mike,

U there mate? Do they give multiple erasable booklets? I am a quick writer and finishing off a page for each re-tell or summarise spoken. I want to know how it happens here in Australia.

Also, did you start off the test soon with noise around or waited for others to finish till describe the image? My session is at 2 and noticed the next session at 5.30. If I delay, will they ask me to finish off early? So many questions unanswered until I give my first try.

Anyone given in Australian centres, please reply.


----------



## agokarn

sree-raj said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> U there mate? Do they give multiple erasable booklets? I am a quick writer and finishing off a page for each re-tell or summarise spoken. I want to know how it happens here in Australia.
> 
> Also, did you start off the test soon with noise around or waited for others to finish till describe the image? My session is at 2 and noticed the next session at 5.30. If I delay, will they ask me to finish off early? So many questions unanswered until I give my first try.
> 
> Anyone given in Australian centres, please reply.


Yes i did take the test at NAvitas once and twice at the Cliftons.
They give a fairly long size booklet.. its like almost 2 A4s. And there are 2-3 sheets in each booklet. its fairly difficult to write whatever is said. I preferred to catch keywords and do more symbolic things like a flow diagram of information etc to capture things. I don't think you will need an extra notepad ever. 
Test begins with the reading one. In my first attempt iit was very difficult to focus as i wasnt sure what to expect. The noise distracted me and i ended up getting 67 in reading. Second time I was more aware of things. There's another tip. They put in 10 people in each room. If you are like 10th to get in then its that much longer to start the test as the instructor will sign you in one at a time. I will try to be 1st or 11th as it gives u the lead for the test. 

There is no chance of delay. Its all timed. If you don't finish, its gone. You can't exceed even by a second.


----------



## icandoit124

Hey Mate. I m giving my exam in Navitas on coming 12th 7:45am

Any tips ?

Also is there any chance that memorizing fill in the blanks from all available sources would help


----------



## sree-raj

agokarn said:


> Yes i did take the test at NAvitas once and twice at the Cliftons.
> They give a fairly long size booklet.. its like almost 2 A4s. And there are 2-3 sheets in each booklet. its fairly difficult to write whatever is said. I preferred to catch keywords and do more symbolic things like a flow diagram of information etc to capture things. I don't think you will need an extra notepad ever.
> Test begins with the reading one. In my first attempt iit was very difficult to focus as i wasnt sure what to expect. The noise distracted me and i ended up getting 67 in reading. Second time I was more aware of things. There's another tip. They put in 10 people in each room. If you are like 10th to get in then its that much longer to start the test as the instructor will sign you in one at a time. I will try to be 1st or 11th as it gives u the lead for the test.
> 
> There is no chance of delay. Its all timed. If you don't finish, its gone. You can't exceed even by a second.


Thanks for the reply budd. I understand that the test is all timed. 

Someone before on this forum advised starting the test a bit late by checking mic multiple times, so everyone else reach the end of speaking. What do you reckon? How did you cope up with distraction? One thing I am dreading off at the moment.


----------



## Vinopaal

icandoit124 said:


> Have exam on Jul 12 Folks, I have exam on coming tue . Just want to know whether the same questions can come in actual test which are in Macmillan, offline test, Youtube in Reading section. So I can memorize the answer especially for fill in the blanks section ? Will that help


Dude, Please don't expect this to happen in your exam. I have read that essay may get repeated but none from the reading section. 

So, Please don't waste your valuable time to memorize. 

Cheers,


----------



## icandoit124

Thanks for your suggestion Mate.
I find Reading is tricky and when it is to be done in time bound. May tend to do mistake in hurry.

I have just 3 days to prepare to face the real exam. Any last minute tips ?


----------



## Vinopaal

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Mate.
> I find Reading is tricky and when it is to be done in time bound. May tend to do mistake in hurry.
> 
> I have just 3 days to prepare to face the real exam. Any last minute tips ?


What's your desired score?


----------



## icandoit124

79+ in all sections. I got overall 55 in mock test B


----------



## Vinopaal

icandoit124 said:


> 79+ in all sections. I got overall 55 in mock test B


My friend, I'm very sorry to say this. With this Mark, You can get 65+ but 79 is not possible. Anyway dont lose your hope and try harder in your real exam. 

Dont spend too much time in Multiple answers becuase it has negative marks. Just have a glance, if you are confident enough then answer it else leave it. 

Time Managment is crucial here, You must have prepared well already and you know all your weakness and start work on it. 

Remember, the last Fill in the Blanks carries heavy mark and don't forget to answer that. 

Be calm and relaxed. Do and give your best dude. Don't be nervous. 

All the best.


----------



## icandoit124

Thank you so much for your prompt suggestion..I will do my best and let you know how I go.


----------



## mike445566

sree-raj said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> U there mate? Do they give multiple erasable booklets? I am a quick writer and finishing off a page for each re-tell or summarise spoken. I want to know how it happens here in Australia.
> 
> Also, did you start off the test soon with noise around or waited for others to finish till describe the image? My session is at 2 and noticed the next session at 5.30. If I delay, will they ask me to finish off early? So many questions unanswered until I give my first try.
> 
> Anyone given in Australian centres, please reply.


Don't worry about erasable booklet at all. Booklet contains almost 10 A5 size sheet, so you don't need to erase just go to the next page

Yes, I started the test soon with noise around. It was my mistake. You can take as much time as you want to read instructions and check the mic. So kill the time, and start test once other finished read-aloud part.


----------



## yr805

*Speaking Retell Lecture*

Hi guy I've been preparing for PTE for several weeks and I suck at Retell Lecture. Whenever I practise, I go over 40 secs or hesitate a lot. So does anyone have any tips for this section? and do I have to rephrase or reword what the lecturer have said?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vinopaal

sree-raj said:


> Thanks for the reply budd. I understand that the test is all timed.
> 
> Someone before on this forum advised starting the test a bit late by checking mic multiple times, so everyone else reach the end of speaking. What do you reckon? How did you cope up with distraction? One thing I am dreading off at the moment.


Yes, This is the strategy that i have planned to do. Let's see how it works. 

Distraction will be always there my friend, we need to get prepared for it anyway :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Vinopaal

yr805 said:


> Hi guy I've been preparing for PTE for several weeks and I suck at Retell Lecture. Whenever I practise, I go over 40 secs or hesitate a lot. So does anyone have any tips for this section? and do I have to rephrase or reword what the lecturer have said?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello Friend, 

Please see some of the useful tips below. 

For the retell lecture always understand the gist and spark that first. Ex. The speaker enlightened about the fact that overfishing in the oceans can lead to irreversible damage to our ecological system. He pointed out that ...... give 2 -3 major point lines only with a conclusion if possible,

1. Topic of the lecture
2. Main point + supporting example: remember that with as short as 40s, you shouldn't be too lengthy and detailed in what you are saying! This was my main issue.
3. Conclusion / Summary / General feeling of the lecturer's attitude towards the topic - also here, leave at least 10 seconds to wrap it up, I think this is a really important part in this section as well. 

It is really important that you understand the idea of the lecture, so just focus on listening mainly - get the general point of what has been spoken, it will make it so much easier to re-tell if you really understand what the lecture was about! Ask yourself: ok, so what did I learn out of it?

Cheers


----------



## icandoit124

yr805 said:


> Hi guy I've been preparing for PTE for several weeks and I suck at Retell Lecture. Whenever I practise, I go over 40 secs or hesitate a lot. So does anyone have any tips for this section? and do I have to rephrase or reword what the lecturer have said?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi Mate,
This is expected during your preparation time. It is obvious that we are not supposed to retell the whole lecture and it is required to paraphrase/reword the lecture with the help of nouns/adjectives used.

In some youtube links i saw the below format to answer when you hear the lecture 
What
How
why
when
where


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Anyone of you have reading materials for PTE.
I guess PTE reading tough amongst others. Please share link if you have reading questions similar to exam. I have an exam on 12th.


----------



## icandoit124

nishesh.koirala said:


> Anyone of you have reading materials for PTE.
> I guess PTE reading tough amongst others. Please share link if you have reading questions similar to exam. I have an exam on 12th.


Hi Mate, i also have exam on 12th, where is your exam and when?

i recommend to complete all the test in Macmillan's which give you clear idea as how to ace in Reading.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5vxps5qzturh5ua/PTE_Materials.rar?dl=0


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Hi Mate, i also have exam on 12th, where is your exam and when?
> 
> i recommend to complete all the test in Macmillan's which give you clear idea as how to ace in Reading.


Thanks mate.
I am giving exam from Dubai ... 2 PM. What about yours.

Do you have idea about which section carries most weightage in LWSR individually or all the parts of each module have similar weights.


----------



## sree-raj

mike445566 said:


> Don't worry about erasable booklet at all. Booklet contains almost 10 A5 size sheet, so you don't need to erase just go to the next page
> 
> Yes, I started the test soon with noise around. It was my mistake. You can take as much time as you want to read instructions and check the mic. So kill the time, and start test once other finished read-aloud part.


Thanks Mike


----------



## icandoit124

I m giving here in Sydney at 7:45 am.
Speaking Des img re lect
Reading : fill in the blks and re ord
Writing: essay
Listening : w.summ, MCMA I guess this


----------



## hari_it_ram

At last cleared PTE on my 10th attempt 


June 18th : L,S,W - Above 70 , R - 61

July 1st : L,S,W - Above 70 , R - 64

July 7th : L - 75 , R - 69 , S - 76, W - 69

1st 7 attempts with no focused preparation plus lots of free and last 3 attempts with focused and preparation for each question types and with no free of losing the exam.

Thanks to all the group members for sharing their ideas and suggestions. Especially to *Sudeer* who shared his suggestion by calling all the way from Aus


----------



## icandoit124

hari_it_ram said:


> At last cleared PTE on my 10th attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 18th : L,S,W - Above 70 , R - 61
> 
> July 1st : L,S,W - Above 70 , R - 64
> 
> July 7th : L - 75 , R - 69 , S - 76, W - 69
> 
> 1st 7 attempts with no focused preparation plus lots of free and last 3 attempts with focused and preparation for each question types and with no free of losing the exam.
> 
> Thanks to all the group members for sharing their ideas and suggestions. Especially to *Sudeer* who shared his suggestion by calling all the way from Aus


Congratulations! Great dedication


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> I m giving here in Sydney at 7:45 am.
> Speaking Des img re lect
> Reading : fill in the blks and re ord
> Writing: essay
> Listening : w.summ, MCMA I guess this


Ohh gr8 .. Have to work hard on reading. It seems easy while answering but when I check in the answers, they are 20% wrong.


----------



## yr805

Thanks alot  Do u have the youtube link?? It would really helpful


Hi Mate,
This is expected during your preparation time. It is obvious that we are not supposed to retell the whole lecture and it is required to paraphrase/reword the lecture with the help of nouns/adjectives used.

In some youtube links i saw the below format to answer when you hear the lecture 
What
How
why
when
where[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vinopaal

hari_it_ram said:


> At last cleared PTE on my 10th attempt
> 
> 
> June 18th : L,S,W - Above 70 , R - 61
> 
> July 1st : L,S,W - Above 70 , R - 64
> 
> July 7th : L - 75 , R - 69 , S - 76, W - 69
> 
> 1st 7 attempts with no focused preparation plus lots of free and last 3 attempts with focused and preparation for each question types and with no free of losing the exam.
> 
> Thanks to all the group members for sharing their ideas and suggestions. Especially to *Sudeer* who shared his suggestion by calling all the way from Aus


Finally Finally Finally......

Congrats Mate and all the very best. 

Hard work never fails and hats off to your dedication.


----------



## yr805

icandoit124 said:


> Hi Mate,
> This is expected during your preparation time. It is obvious that we are not supposed to retell the whole lecture and it is required to paraphrase/reword the lecture with the help of nouns/adjectives used.
> 
> In some youtube links i saw the below format to answer when you hear the lecture
> What
> How
> why
> when
> where


Thank you for your advice  Do you have the youtube link? I would really appreciate it


----------



## yr805

Vinopaal said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Please see some of the useful tips below.
> 
> For the retell lecture always understand the gist and spark that first. Ex. The speaker enlightened about the fact that overfishing in the oceans can lead to irreversible damage to our ecological system. He pointed out that ...... give 2 -3 major point lines only with a conclusion if possible,
> 
> 1. Topic of the lecture
> 2. Main point + supporting example: remember that with as short as 40s, you shouldn't be too lengthy and detailed in what you are saying! This was my main issue.
> 3. Conclusion / Summary / General feeling of the lecturer's attitude towards the topic - also here, leave at least 10 seconds to wrap it up, I think this is a really important part in this section as well.
> 
> It is really important that you understand the idea of the lecture, so just focus on listening mainly - get the general point of what has been spoken, it will make it so much easier to re-tell if you really understand what the lecture was about! Ask yourself: ok, so what did I learn out of it?
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your advice. I will try with ur method


----------



## spikedcarapace

ajay23888 said:


> Yes, I have faced that situation in first attempt but its all about time management, and attempted last questions faster during the test.
> 
> At later, I realised that ... I have spend lot of time while answering the find out wrong one in listing and during multiple choice. So... In second attempt , thought to be faster, and easily finished the Listening in time.
> 
> One thing I could say for you is that, You can easily manage time in Listening (as you have scored 90 in reading, and to manage time in reading is worst for many guys ) , Just answer the correct question and move ahead, There wont be any issue for you in next attempt. One more thing, Write for dictation carries the highest marks, So don't miss that. you can't crack PTE with 65+ without that for sure ( My personal opinion)



thanks for your advise. I only get 50+ for my Writing and Listening as I missed Write From Dictation part. My Written Discourse is 90 but still get low in Writing.
For your Listening, do u read the question/options/choices whiles recording is playing? those options in select summary are quite long, wont able to read all before recording start play.


----------



## hari_it_ram

HI Vinopaal, Icandoit124, sm_1, janadhakshin, nishesh.koirala,

Thanks for your message and likes. Even thought its not a big achievement, I am somehow very very relaxed now as I could start reapply process for my ACS and EOI.

To All,

I have two clarifications.

1) Just wanted to know how easy it to reach functional level in PTE which is overall 30, I want my spouse to take this as I can save 4,000$. She studied in mother language right from school but in english in durning college. Letter from univ/college will do ?

2) My passport is set expiry in Feb 2017, however, I applied for renewal today and I expect to get it in another 4 days. Whether I need to wait for new passport to include in ACS assessment or ACS does not bother about the passport at all.

Kindly clarify.


----------



## spikedcarapace

sree-raj said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> U there mate? Do they give multiple erasable booklets? I am a quick writer and finishing off a page for each re-tell or summarise spoken. I want to know how it happens here in Australia.
> 
> Also, did you start off the test soon with noise around or waited for others to finish till describe the image? My session is at 2 and noticed the next session at 5.30. If I delay, will they ask me to finish off early? So many questions unanswered until I give my first try.
> 
> Anyone given in Australian centres, please reply.


It depends on the test centre, they usually gv only one booklet, u can ask for more if u need, however they dont like to give many as they need to rub off after candidate wrote on it.

My centre urge candidates start the test at same time. the most quiet time is reading session.


----------



## KunalT

jsince89 said:


> hi kunal contact me , or is there any way i can contact you?


Hi you can contact me on <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## icandoit124

https://youtu.be/FS2kBzNjbDg


----------



## rijju386

Hello Everyone,
I have been a silent reader in this forum and did not participate actively in any topic so far. However, I would want to thank everyone in this forum for some really amazing strategies that were slated out to crack PTE-A. After a long delay, I got my scores;
Overall : 90
L/R/S/W : 90/83/90/84.

I aimed for a 79+ score, as i desperately needed 20 points for my visa processing.


----------



## mebond007

rijju386 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and did not participate actively in any topic so far. However, I would want to thank everyone in this forum for some really amazing strategies that were slated out to crack PTE-A. After a long delay, I got my scores;
> Overall : 90
> L/R/S/W : 90/83/90/84.
> 
> I aimed for a 79+ score, as i desperately needed 20 points for my visa processing.



congrats ...Can you provide some tips and resources you used..
Thanks


----------



## jasonwkim

*I nailed it!*










1st 50
48 / 52 / 41 / 56

Last 73
67 / 75 / 77 / 68

Finally, I nailed it.!!


----------



## adobo_expat

jasonwkim said:


> 1st 50
> 48 / 52 / 41 / 56
> 
> Last 73
> 67 / 75 / 77 / 68
> 
> Finally, I nailed it.!!


wow, congrats!!

i actually believe on this kind of result, than those who got 90/90/90/90

unless i see personally the actual results 😊


----------



## Vikram_99

rijju386 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and did not participate actively in any topic so far. However, I would want to thank everyone in this forum for some really amazing strategies that were slated out to crack PTE-A. After a long delay, I got my scores;
> Overall : 90
> L/R/S/W : 90/83/90/84.
> 
> I aimed for a 79+ score, as i desperately needed 20 points for my visa processing.


Congratulations Rijju

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## rijju386

Sure man, glad to help! 

Resources:
1) https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/...3lNSnRxc3NWcU0?usp=folder&sort=13&direction=a

2) Youtube test videos. Search with text "pte speaking test 1" and you can find roughly 10 to 15 tests for all sections.

Tips:

1) Have a strategy for each section that suits you the most. Resources that i have provided in 1) have many listed.
2) On the day of exam when testing your voice recordings, give enough trials with different mic positions to ensure the voice is audible, clear and noise free ( when listening, wait at the end of a sentence to make sure you dont hear your breathing sound ).


----------



## icandoit124

Mate. Did any of the questions repeated from your practice modules in actual exam. ?
In negative marking questions . Is it good to leave it or make a guess ?


----------



## sounddonor

Got my practise test B scores, 

L/R/W/S 56 56 57 60. I think I have to do lot more practice. However, This is far better than practice test one results.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Mate. Did any of the questions repeated from your practice modules in actual exam. ?
> In negative marking questions . Is it good to leave it or make a guess ?


Leaving a question is similar to answering wrong question so your point will be deducted in MCQ's. I feel you can answer 3 options -- so, if 1 is wrong and other two are right, u score 1 point; rather than answering 2 and if one i wrong, then you get 0.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

rijju386 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and did not participate actively in any topic so far. However, I would want to thank everyone in this forum for some really amazing strategies that were slated out to crack PTE-A. After a long delay, I got my scores;
> Overall : 90
> L/R/S/W : 90/83/90/84.
> 
> I aimed for a 79+ score, as i desperately needed 20 points for my visa processing.


Was this your first test or you have given before real exams and mock tests.
If you can post marks of previous exams if u have appeared.


----------



## icandoit124

Make sense. Thank you. I have seen many threads that discuss about clicking next without actually waiting for it to show complete. Is it required to wait for recording to show complete and then click next ?


----------



## icandoit124

Nishesh how did u go with mock test B


----------



## supernova123

Hi guys, 
Its my first post on this forum, I have heard and read on different threads that PTE is comparatively easier than IELTS exam. Is this true?
Can anyone on this thread who have given both of them can share his experience?


----------



## rijju386

icandoit124 said:


> Mate. Did any of the questions repeated from your practice modules in actual exam. ?
> In negative marking questions . Is it good to leave it or make a guess ?


Ummm...no, infact actual exam is a little easier than mock tests or the practice tests on youtube.
About the negative marking, i would advice you to go for it only if you are sure about the answer.


----------



## rijju386

nishesh.koirala said:


> rijju386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and did not participate actively in any topic so far. However, I would want to thank everyone in this forum for some really amazing strategies that were slated out to crack PTE-A. After a long delay, I got my scores;
> Overall : 90
> L/R/S/W : 90/83/90/84.
> 
> I aimed for a 79+ score, as i desperately needed 20 points for my visa processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this your first test or you have given before real exams and mock tests.
> If you can post marks of previous exams if u have appeared.
Click to expand...

This was my first attempt. I spent one month for preparation and gave mock test A about 2 days before the actual exam. I got an overall score of 75 in the mock test.


----------



## aims

Hi All,

Today I did the scored test B, scored test A I had issues with microphone. This time two questions in speaking was skipped due to the mic issues. My exam is on 12th. I am happy with the improvements in test A to B.

Not sure what will happen in real exam. need to practice more of Reading. (Filling the blanks some times make it difficult for me) My requirement is 65 each. Please comment by your experience... 

This is the outcome:
L --68
W--68
S --64
R --59

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Nishesh how did u go with mock test B


Sorry dear, I'm just not doing good today.
I will be giving Mock Test B in the evening if my health permits or tomorrow.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

rijju386 said:


> This was my first attempt. I spent one month for preparation and gave mock test A about 2 days before the actual exam. I got an overall score of 75 in the mock test.


Thanks.
Could you please give the individual score for Mock Test.
As I feel I have spoken nicely but just lingering at around 65.


----------



## sounddonor

aims said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I did the scored test B, scored test A I had issues with microphone. This time two questions in speaking was skipped due to the mic issues. My exam is on 12th. I am happy with the improvements in test A to B.
> 
> Not sure what will happen in real exam. need to practice more of Reading. (Filling the blanks some times make it difficult for me) My requirement is 65 each. Please comment by your experience...
> 
> This is the outcome:
> L --68
> W--68
> S --64
> R --59
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


it is quite certain, you will get your desire scorces.


----------



## elecengr

Congrats rijju on your result.
how much time you took to prepare?


----------



## jasonwkim

jasonwkim said:


> 1st 50
> 48 / 52 / 41 / 56
> 
> Last 73
> 67 / 75 / 77 / 68
> 
> Finally, I nailed it.!!


I uploaded my all materials and tips to "pte-a.com"


----------



## sounddonor

jasonwkim said:


> I uploaded my all materials and tips to "pte-a.com"


Thanks. Can you post exact link please. Its difficult to find your post there.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Nishesh how did u go with mock test B


I just completed my Mock B.
L 72
R 70
S 63
W 81

Just not happy with speaking as pronunciation shows just 40 now and 44 in Mock test A.

Guys, please help if you all have faced these issues in Mocks.


----------



## rijju386

nishesh.koirala said:


> rijju386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt. I spent one month for preparation and gave mock test A about 2 days before the actual exam. I got an overall score of 75 in the mock test.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Could you please give the individual score for Mock Test.
> As I feel I have spoken nicely but just lingering at around 65.
Click to expand...


Sure, have added the attachment for your reference. The mock test was really useful and had helped me correct a few mistakes.


----------



## rijju386

elecengr said:


> Congrats rijju on your result.
> how much time you took to prepare?


About 30 to 35 days or so.


----------



## jasonwkim

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks. Can you post exact link please. Its difficult to find your post there.


I am a host of this site.
I made it when I did my first attempt of PTE test.
After that, I gathered all materials and tips ...

Please check each section.


----------



## janadhakshin

hari_it_ram said:


> HI Vinopaal, Icandoit124, sm_1, janadhakshin, nishesh.koirala,
> 
> Thanks for your message and likes. Even thought its not a big achievement, I am somehow very very relaxed now as I could start reapply process for my ACS and EOI.
> 
> To All,
> 
> I have two clarifications.
> 
> 1) Just wanted to know how easy it to reach functional level in PTE which is overall 30, I want my spouse to take this as I can save 4,000$. She studied in mother language right from school but in english in durning college. Letter from univ/college will do ?
> 
> 2) My passport is set expiry in Feb 2017, however, I applied for renewal today and I expect to get it in another 4 days. Whether I need to wait for new passport to include in ACS assessment or ACS does not bother about the passport at all.
> 
> Kindly clarify.



Hi Hari,

Regarding your spouse's PTE since she is studied in English during college it's suffice and I believe she can easily clear PTE with at least 6 band score.

Regarding passport expiry, I think ACS doesn't say what is the minimum validity required as passport details asked in ACS just to verify your identity. Still your passport is valid more than 6 months which is general norm required in any visa process. So go for ACS and you will get your result in maximum 3-4 days. Even you get new passport you are supposed carry both passports if I'm not wrong.

If you have further doubt better on this, better write a e-mail to ACS you will get response withing 24 hours.


----------



## icandoit124

This is good result. I have been told by many people and even one of my teacher that speaking result is not accurately judge especially in these mock tests. People who have got 50 in S have also got 90 in mains.

With your score, I m sure you will get 90 in the actual exam. 

I m impressed with your writing score. Can you give me if you have any predefined structure or tips that u used to get this score.

I know spelling and vocabulary matters but want to know your inputs to get 79+


----------



## kidu.nexus

Got scores, overall 82, but missed speaking by 2 points to 79.


----------



## Priyavl

kidu.nexus said:


> Got scores, overall 82, but missed speaking by 2 points to 79.


Congratulations! What was your essay about?


----------



## mybestpal

Aspirant_189 said:


> I am taking on 22nd Aug. Why did you choose The Chopras over the PTE center?


Hello
I am appearing for PTE next month, Which center is good in Bangalore " chopra or Pearson?. 
Kindly please please let me know.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## mybestpal

Priyavl said:


> Congratulations! What was your essay about?


Hello
I am appearing for PTE next month, Which center is good in Bangalore " chopra or Pearson?. 
Kindly please please let me know.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## ngenhit

Guys,

I have one query

My PTE Academic score report says that it has validity until July of 2018(, and I gave the PTE yesterday)

Does that mean that I cannot use this report for DIBP processes after July of 2018?. The DIBP website does say that the score is taken if it is within 3 years. But then, what about this validity date?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> This is good result. I have been told by many people and even one of my teacher that speaking result is not accurately judge especially in these mock tests. People who have got 50 in S have also got 90 in mains.
> 
> With your score, I m sure you will get 90 in the actual exam.
> 
> I m impressed with your writing score. Can you give me if you have any predefined structure or tips that u used to get this score.
> 
> I know spelling and vocabulary matters but want to know your inputs to get 79+


I can give you writing tips as i always scored 7.5+ in IELTS Academics and here too above 79 in Mocks.
There are 4-5 basic things. Don't exaggerate things in exams.

1. Use the question in first paragraph. If possible paraphase it, otherwise just use passive or active wordings as per the question. Give your opinion if required in first paragraph.
2. Use of 4 paragraphs .. Make this as maximum or minimum limit. First - opinion, second and third - body and 4th conclusion.
3. Use simple but catchy vocabulary like the words : Firstly, Secondly, Finally, Moreover, Furthermore, To conclude
4. Please don't use the word if you don't know the spelling. Use alternative words.
5. Restrict to 240-280 words and use proper sentence about the topic.

These points will easily give you 80+ in exams.


----------



## mybestpal

sandy456 said:


> dreamsanhj,
> Your scores are still good for the first attempt. I am taking the test at pearson Bangalore centre on the 1st ( Tuesday ). I am worried a lot about the noise and my ability to concentrate. How many people took the test along with you ? Were the candidates seated close to one another ? Was the audio equipment fine ? I am worried that maybe I should have booked at The Chopra's. Do you have any tips based on your experience at Pearson ? Did you take it on the weekday or weekend ?
> Thanks in advance for your responses.


Hello Sandy 

can you please share your experience of Pearson ?. I need to book today and really need the suggestion. Please help

Thanks 
Amit


----------



## icandoit124

Thanks mate. I have a predefined template got from YouTube which follow the same structure as you mentioned. Do I need to use any fancy vocabulary to get good marks. Can u share the words u used in your mock here ?

Also any tips for summarize written text as well


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks mate. I have a predefined template got from YouTube which follow the same structure as you mentioned. Do I need to use any fancy vocabulary to get good marks. Can u share the words u used in your mock here ?
> 
> Also any tips for summarize written text as well


Use fancy words if only necessary. Don't try to show off as it is computer assessing the marks so even a good simple sentence will be dealt with accordingly and marks will be given. I have mentioned the words such as Moreover, Furthermore, In spite of / Despite, To Conclude, which, As far as -- these are simple words but attracts marks. At least it did on my writing mocks. Don't use complicated sentence or words. This is what I will suggest.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks mate. I have a predefined template got from YouTube which follow the same structure as you mentioned. Do I need to use any fancy vocabulary to get good marks. Can u share the words u used in your mock here ?
> 
> Also any tips for summarize written text as well


For summarized test .. focus on the meaning of the text, don't start writing seeing the first word.
Sometimes, first paragraphs are just to give background and not to be summarized. We should be careful in picking up the words. U can use words from the text.. no need to write alternative word if you think the word or sentence makes sense. You should summarize to give at least 60-70% of the meaning of the text given.


----------



## icandoit124

Great. Your tips are greatly helpful. I have my exam this Tuesday, will make use of your tips efficiently. 

When is your exam ? And for what reason you r giving this ? Studies or to settle in aus


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Great. Your tips are greatly helpful. I have my exam this Tuesday, will make use of your tips efficiently.
> 
> When is your exam ? And for what reason you r giving this ? Studies or to settle in aus


Thanks a lot mate..
I also have exam on Tuesday, 2 PM. Yes, I'm giving this for immigration to Aus. I just need this part now. Everything else has been assessed. Let's see how it goes as it is my first attempt.
Where are you from and whr are you giving you exam.


----------



## icandoit124

I m here in Sydney on 457. Giving this for PR. Haven't started any assessment yet. Need 79+ to get 70pts. Giving test in Navitas on Tuesday. Let me know how u go with ur result . Gluck


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Hey, can anybody shade a light on this.

Whether we can click "Next" after finishing a question in Read Aloud and go into next, or we should go click Next only after it completes recording after 35 seconds.

Need a quick expert reply as I have exam on Tuesday.


----------



## janadhakshin

mybestpal said:


> Hello
> I am appearing for PTE next month, Which center is good in Bangalore " chopra or Pearson?.
> Kindly please please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


Pearson is better becuase less noisy there but in Chopras its full of noise as there is no proper sound proofing done.

I wrote 2 times in Chopras and one time in Pearson.


----------



## ngenhit

I'll tell you guys one thing. It doesn't matter what you speak for most of the speaking. Speak a lot and be relevant as much as possible, but don't sacrifice the flow of the way you're speaking for finding more relevant content.

I got 90. And I know I DID NOT EVEN attempt more than a couple of questions at the end of speaking, because the timer ran out. :-\


----------



## ngenhit

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hey, can anybody shade a light on this.
> 
> Whether we can click "Next" after finishing a question in Read Aloud and go into next, or we should go click Next only after it completes recording after 35 seconds.
> 
> Need a quick expert reply as I have exam on Tuesday.




My advise would be not to click next till the recording portion shows "Completed". No one will know whether it is scored otherwise because no one would have experimented with their attempt, and because no one would have had any way of confirming the same!.

Also, Do not bet on this "Recording Completed" in three seconds of silence!. Your room will be noisy, since others are going to be still doing their test. And if you do wait out for them to be silent by timing your attempts ( like I did ), you are going to run out of time (like I did), and you are going to end up leaving multiple questions unanswered (like I did). :-\

Don't worry. Just chill and give the exam!


----------



## vinod827

ngenhit said:


> My advise would be not to click next till the recording portion shows "Completed". No one will know whether it is scored otherwise because no one would have experimented with their attempt, and because no one would have had any way of confirming the same!.
> 
> Also, Do not bet on this "Recording Completed" in three seconds of silence!. Your room will be noisy, since others are going to be still doing their test. And if you do wait out for them to be silent by timing your attempts ( like I did ), you are going to run out of time (like I did), and you are going to end up leaving multiple questions unanswered (like I did). :-\
> 
> Don't worry. Just chill and give the exam!


What happens during speaking test when we had recorded our response early in mic and we keep quiet but recording does not gets auto stops after 3 seconds but finally gets completed. During the silence there might be chances that microphone has captured other noises due to which it could not auto stop. How does our response gets evaluated ??


----------



## icandoit124

Not sure how much true, test takers and in Pearson guide says that microphone has noise cancellation and has ability to record to what u speak


----------



## ngenhit

vinod827 said:


> What happens during speaking test when we had recorded our response early in mic and we keep quiet but recording does not gets auto stops after 3 seconds but finally gets completed. During the silence there might be chances that microphone has captured other noises due to which it could not auto stop. How does our response gets evaluated ??



They can do all sorts of post processing later on as long as the source audio has your sound distinctly audible, responsibility of which lies on your hand.

But I, for sure, know that the recording does not get auto stopped lane: . I was relaxing for 20 seconds, in each question, watching the exam application record all the noise around. :-\


----------



## ngenhit

icandoit124 said:


> Not sure how much true, test takers and in Pearson guide says that microphone has noise cancellation and has ability to record to what u speak


Not sure of that, but the microphone and headset I got was superb in condition, with the exception that it did not have any *active* noise cancellation features which were effective at the noise level in the room. It was a Plantronics over the year headset. To be precise, Plantronics Audio 355 .

It certainly had some noise cancellation as I couldn't hear every single background noise components in the sample recording we are allowed to do at the beginning. But, there were the occasional horn or scuffle in the background, and , yes, sound of people speaking *very loudly* in close quarters. This must be enough to trip the 3 second silence I believe.


Also, coming to think of it, I could've muted the line after talking but in the stressful moments I didn't manage to locate the control buttons, though I tried taking off the headphone and so on. I was partially afraid that I will get it muted permanently.


----------



## KunalT

Hi Guys,

I took Mock test B today. I am planning to take the final test coming Saturday, July 16th. My target is 79+.

While I felt test B was pretty easy actually, there seems to be some problem with my speaking score. Either I am not being heard clearly or there is something wrong with my pronounciation.

My scores were L-78, R-66, S-45, W-85 and within that except for Oral fluency - 48 and pronounciation - 22, for the rest all enablers my score was above 80. Anybody faced such problem with mock tests? Or is it just that I am doing something terribly wrong here. I know for sure that in the read out aloud and answer short question I was very much spot on with everything. Describe image was more or less fine. However, in re-tell lecture I was a bit hesitant sometimes and lost my sentence structure once.

Secondly, is it that my score in speaking would have also affected my reading and listening score to some extent? eg read out aloud and re-tell lecture. 

Not able to figure out whats wrong here.


----------



## ngenhit

KunalT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I took Mock test B today. I am planning to take the final test coming Saturday, July 16th. My target is 79+.
> 
> While I felt test B was pretty easy actually, there seems to be some problem with my speaking score. Either I am not being heard clearly or there is something wrong with my pronounciation.
> 
> My scores were L-78, R-66, S-45, W-85 and within that except for Oral fluency - 48 and pronounciation - 22, for the rest all enablers my score was above 80. Anybody faced such problem with mock tests? Or is it just that I am doing something terribly wrong here. I know for sure that in the read out aloud and answer short question I was very much spot on with everything. Describe image was more or less fine. However, in re-tell lecture I was a bit hesitant sometimes and lost my sentence structure once.
> 
> Secondly, is it that my score in speaking would have also affected my reading and listening score to some extent? eg read out aloud and re-tell lecture.
> 
> Not able to figure out whats wrong here.




Do not get demotivated. Just listen to your own recordings and correct if there are any mistakes. The entire testing setup takes into account of the noise and audio captures in a different way than your home laptop or computer.

Also, In two subsections among the four within the speaking section, one is linked to the reading score and the other is linked to Listening.  Read aloud = Reading, Repeat Sentence = Listening. it is documented in the official guide.

All the best!


----------



## nishesh.koirala

KunalT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I took Mock test B today. I am planning to take the final test coming Saturday, July 16th. My target is 79+.
> 
> While I felt test B was pretty easy actually, there seems to be some problem with my speaking score. Either I am not being heard clearly or there is something wrong with my pronounciation.
> 
> My scores were L-78, R-66, S-45, W-85 and within that except for Oral fluency - 48 and pronounciation - 22, for the rest all enablers my score was above 80. Anybody faced such problem with mock tests? Or is it just that I am doing something terribly wrong here. I know for sure that in the read out aloud and answer short question I was very much spot on with everything. Describe image was more or less fine. However, in re-tell lecture I was a bit hesitant sometimes and lost my sentence structure once.
> 
> Secondly, is it that my score in speaking would have also affected my reading and listening score to some extent? eg read out aloud and re-tell lecture.
> 
> Not able to figure out whats wrong here.


Go to the test page and click on "Test your computer".. test you recording and see what the status shows .. Whether 1. Background noise, 2. too loud.. 3. acceptable.

I also faced same issue and pronunciation was mere 40.


----------



## gagneshsharma

My BC IELTS score were L8, R9, S8, W7.5 and now trying to achieve 79+ first time ever for PTE. Based on IELTS score would be able to score the desired? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janadhakshin

gagneshsharma said:


> My BC IELTS score were L8, R9, S8, W7.5 and now trying to achieve 79+ first time ever for PTE. Based on IELTS score would be able to score the desired?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking is totally different than IELTS, so practice well on that.


----------



## gagneshsharma

janadhakshin said:


> Speaking is totally different than IELTS, so practice well on that.




Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinaqvi

Is there any forum
Where I can get guidelines for ielts to secure 8 each band ?


----------



## GSSinOZ

skinaqvi said:


> Is there any forum
> Where I can get guidelines for ielts to secure 8 each band ?


Why don't you try PTE? Anything specific to ielts?


----------



## GSSinOZ

ngenhit said:


> I'll tell you guys one thing. It doesn't matter what you speak for most of the speaking. Speak a lot and be relevant as much as possible, but don't sacrifice the flow of the way you're speaking for finding more relevant content.
> 
> I got 90. And I know I DID NOT EVEN attempt more than a couple of questions at the end of speaking, because the timer ran out. :-\


You are right.. Sometimes you need to beat the system.. As far as flow is there your score will be good. Don't get into content in PTE exam


----------



## skinaqvi

In Pakistan there is no option for PTE



GSSinOZ said:


> skinaqvi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any forum
> Where I can get guidelines for ielts to secure 8 each band ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try PTE? Anything specific to ielts?
Click to expand...


----------



## Suby10

*Mock Test A*

Dear All, 

I need the experts advise. I attempted Mock test A today and below was my score: 

Listening 73
Reading 57
Speaking 60
Writing 68

I am pretty surprised with the score as I was more worried about my speaking since most people are having issues with it. But surprisingly my reading suffered the most. I have to admit I did not attempt my reading very well. Firstly, I was very worried of the time. I assumed the mock test was suppose to give time for each part but instead it gives the whole duration and we need to allocate it ourselves. I have a few questions: 

Reading: 
1. How much time can we spend for re-order paragraph? I was using the 2 minutes for 1 question method and rushed the front portions but when I was at question 10, I realized I had 20 minutes left. But too bad, I can't go back. 
2. The fill in blanks questions was really arduous! Most of it I can't even understand what the passage was about. Is it just me or all others felt the same? 

Writing: 
1. Writing came as a huge surprise to me. I had 2 summarize to 1 sentence questions. But the first one only allowed 30 words! I was clueless. I thought the word limit was 5 - 75 words. It did not allow me to write more than 30 words. Have anyone experienced it? 
2. Another surprise. 2 essay! First question was on TV which was fine. But 2nd question was a question I never came across - Voting in democratic country. I am not sure how this question came about as it was not listed as the 31 repeated questions in PTE essay. Have anyone been getting essay topics outside of the 31 topics? 
3. But on the bright side despite the surprises, I got 68 for writing. Phew! 

Speaking: 
1. The repeat sentence was very tricky! Each sentence had at least 12 - 15 words each. I struggled badly.
2. Am I suppose to include conclusion for describe image and retell lecture? I barely had time left for those. 

Finally the general question, with these score can I get 65 in actual exam? It's on 21st July and I am freaking out. 

TIA!


----------



## ngenhit

ngenhit said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one query
> 
> My PTE Academic score report says that it has validity until July of 2018(, and I gave the PTE yesterday)
> 
> Does that mean that I cannot use this report for DIBP processes after July of 2018?. The DIBP website does say that the score is taken if it is within 3 years. But then, what about this validity date?



Anybody who can help me understand this?

WIll the PTE be valid for 3 years for DIBP purposes, even though the report has only 2 years?


----------



## ngenhit

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need the experts advise. I attempted Mock test A today and below was my score:
> 
> Listening 73
> Reading 57
> Speaking 60
> Writing 68
> 
> I am pretty surprised with the score as I was more worried about my speaking since most people are having issues with it. But surprisingly my reading suffered the most. I have to admit I did not attempt my reading very well. Firstly, I was very worried of the time. I assumed the mock test was suppose to give time for each part but instead it gives the whole duration and we need to allocate it ourselves. I have a few questions:
> 
> Reading:
> 1. How much time can we spend for re-order paragraph? I was using the 2 minutes for 1 question method and rushed the front portions but when I was at question 10, I realized I had 20 minutes left. But too bad, I can't go back. * This question type has a very high weightage as far as i can tell. DO NOT GET THIS WRONG*
> 2. The fill in blanks questions was really arduous! Most of it I can't even understand what the passage was about. Is it just me or all others felt the same? *You can start reading some magazines and increase your vocabulary. You are supposed to understand the paragraphs atleast with whatever context which is provided within it*
> 
> Writing:
> 1. Writing came as a huge surprise to me. I had 2 summarize to 1 sentence questions. But the first one only allowed 30 words! I was clueless. I thought the word limit was 5 - 75 words. It did not allow me to write more than 30 words. Have anyone experienced it?
> *Might have been a bug. And don't rely on the red highlight for actual exam, it DOES NOT warn you when you cross the limit*
> 
> 2. Another surprise. 2 essay! First question was on TV which was fine. But 2nd question was a question I never came across - Voting in democratic country. I am not sure how this question came about as it was not listed as the 31 repeated questions in PTE essay. Have anyone been getting essay topics outside of the 31 topics?
> *What is the 31 topic list you are referring to?. There's no such things as predefined topic list. Anything from any topic area can come in the essay prompt*
> 3. But on the bright side despite the surprises, I got 68 for writing. Phew!
> 
> Speaking:
> 1. The repeat sentence was very tricky! Each sentence had at least 12 - 15 words each. I struggled badly.
> 2. Am I suppose to include conclusion for describe image and retell lecture? I barely had time left for those. *Optional, If you have time left, please do*
> 
> Finally the general question, with these score can I get 65 in actual exam? It's on 21st July and I am freaking out. * Nobody can give assurance on this, except you*
> 
> TIA!


Find my responses in red! :boxing:

All the best!


----------



## jfzm

hello friends...

I have not been capable of answering correctly more than 7 of 10 short answer question. I have read some list with common questions but I am really short of time(I'm working and studying), in your experience, the questions in the real test are new or repeated?

thank you


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,
Any trick to crack repeat sentences in speaking if there are so many words in one sentence.?
Can we repeat sentence in our own words if forgot some of the words??
Thanks


----------



## Anushka_w

jfzm said:


> hello friends...
> 
> I have not been capable of answering correctly more than 7 of 10 short answer question. I have read some list with common questions but I am really short of time(I'm working and studying), in your experience, the questions in the real test are new or repeated?
> 
> thank you


Hi,
You don't need to worry much about short answer questions. There are people in this forum who scored 90 without even going through those short answer questions. I'm pretty sure 3 or 4 answers are wrong in my second attempt.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> You don't need to worry much about short answer questions. There are people in this forum who scored 90 without even going through those short answer questions. I'm pretty sure 3 or 4 answers are wrong in my second attempt.


Hi Anushka,

Anything u did to turn speaking from 58 to 90. I am in the line of 65 in both the mock tests with pronunciation as low as 40.


----------



## Anushka_w

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hi Anushka,
> 
> Anything u did to turn speaking from 58 to 90. I am in the line of 65 in both the mock tests with pronunciation as low as 40.



Hi,

I concentrated on fluency more than content and changed the mic position to above nose level. If you are around 65 in mock tests, you will easily pass 65 in real test. All the best.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> I concentrated on fluency more than content and changed the mic position to above nose level. If you are around 65 in mock tests, you will easily pass 65 in real test. All the best.


Guess this trick works.. Breathing may create a problem ... I will put the mic above my nose. Thanks.
Also did you try the Mock Tests. How hard was it as compared to real tests.


----------



## Anushka_w

nishesh.koirala said:


> Guess this trick works.. Breathing may create a problem ... I will put the mic above my nose. Thanks.
> Also did you try the Mock Tests. How hard was it as compared to real tests.


I think mock test is more or less same to real test except reading section. I felt reading section was little bit easier in real test. Any way scoring is lenient in real test for other sections.


----------



## icandoit124

Nishesh and Anuskha I have exam tomorrow. Do you reckon I should keep the mic above nose level ? 

Did u try that in your actual exam anuskha


----------



## Anushka_w

icandoit124 said:


> Nishesh and Anuskha I have exam tomorrow. Do you reckon I should keep the mic above nose level ?
> 
> Did u try that in your actual exam anuskha


Hi,
Yes, I recommend that. Please make sure you check your voice before starting the test. Check it twice. Adjust your voice according to mic position. Make sure you can clearly hear recorded voice. It does not need to be too loud.


----------



## icandoit124

Anushka_w said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nishesh and Anuskha I have exam tomorrow. Do you reckon I should keep the mic above nose level ?
> 
> Did u try that in your actual exam anuskha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Yes, I recommend that. Please make sure you check your voice before starting the test. Check it twice. Adjust your voice according to mic position. Make sure you can clearly hear recorded voice. It does not need to be too loud.
Click to expand...


Thanks alot. Can u give me any last min revision tips.  have exam in next 10hrs


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Anushka_w said:


> I think mock test is more or less same to real test except reading section. I felt reading section was little bit easier in real test. Any way scoring is lenient in real test for other sections.


Hi Anushka,

I have got 70+ in all sections except Speaking in Mock Test. So is it possible to get 79+ in all modules. Need ur expert reply on what should I concentrate it.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks alot. Can u give me any last min revision tips.  have exam in next 10hrs


I would recommend you practice speaking and writing before going to exams. More practice on retell lecture and graphs.


----------



## Gsun

hari_it_ram said:


> HI Vinopaal, Icandoit124, sm_1, janadhakshin, nishesh.koirala,
> 
> Thanks for your message and likes. Even thought its not a big achievement, I am somehow very very relaxed now as I could start reapply process for my ACS and EOI.
> 
> To All,
> 
> I have two clarifications.
> 
> 1) Just wanted to know how easy it to reach functional level in PTE which is overall 30, I want my spouse to take this as I can save 4,000$. She studied in mother language right from school but in english in durning college. Letter from univ/college will do ?
> 
> 2) My passport is set expiry in Feb 2017, however, I applied for renewal today and I expect to get it in another 4 days. Whether I need to wait for new passport to include in ACS assessment or ACS does not bother about the passport at all.
> 
> Kindly clarify.


1 . If she studies college in English medium, reaching Functional level is not a problem. make surre she is really familiar with exam format and be able to talk relavent stuff. 
2. You can apply ACS with your current passport. They passport for ID purpose, at this stage. 

Between how are you gonna save 4k ??. Jus curious.


----------



## Anushka_w

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks alot. Can u give me any last min revision tips.  have exam in next 10hrs



Well, best advice would be to have some rest. Try to be cool and do it just like you did mock test. Take the optional break. No need to be anxious. All the very best!


----------



## PenelopeAnnie

jasonwkim said:


> 1st 50
> 48 / 52 / 41 / 56
> 
> Last 73
> 67 / 75 / 77 / 68
> 
> Finally, I nailed it.!!



Hi Jason,
Mind to share how many exam you have had went through? 
How did you made it to the progress?

I am actually at 58-60 range after three exams.


----------



## Anushka_w

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hi Anushka,
> 
> I have got 70+ in all sections except Speaking in Mock Test. So is it possible to get 79+ in all modules. Need ur expert reply on what should I concentrate it.


Hi Nishesh,

To be honest, I scored only 64 for speaking in mock test. I think you can easily score 79+ in all modules.


----------



## icandoit124

Anushka_w said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot. Can u give me any last min revision tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have exam in next 10hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, best advice would be to have some rest. Try to be cool and do it just like you did mock test. Take the optional break. No need to be anxious. All the very best!
Click to expand...

Thank you for your tips.

May suggest not to take optional break, but not sure the reason behind it. 

I m planning to take now. How does it work.? How do we resume the test?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Nishesh and Anuskha I have exam tomorrow. Do you reckon I should keep the mic above nose level ?
> 
> Did u try that in your actual exam anuskha


Post here about how ur exam was... Have a nice sleep, don't put pressure on urself .. everything will be good.. All the Best


----------



## icandoit124

nishesh.koirala said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nishesh and Anuskha I have exam tomorrow. Do you reckon I should keep the mic above nose level ?
> 
> Did u try that in your actual exam anuskha
> 
> 
> 
> Post here about how ur exam was... Have a nice sleep, don't put pressure on urself .. everything will be good.. All the Best
Click to expand...


Thank you so much brother. I wish you good luck and thanks for your suggestions . I will keep in mind and do my best.

We will share our results soon  

Best regards


----------



## Anushka_w

icandoit124 said:


> Thank you for your tips.
> 
> May suggest not to take optional break, but not sure the reason behind it.
> 
> I m planning to take now. How does it work.? How do we resume the test?


Just click the next button to start the listening section.  make sure to put headphone on before you start. All the instructions will be given in the screen.


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Guys,

Any trick to crack repeat sentences in speaking if there are so many words in one sentence.?
Can we repeat sentence in our own words if forgot some of the words??

Thanks


----------



## Anushka_w

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any trick to crack repeat sentences in speaking if there are so many words in one sentence.?
> Can we repeat sentence in our own words if forgot some of the words??
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Try to grasp the meaning of sentences that you hear. That would be the best way to remember long sentences for few seconds. As per my understanding, if you replace words then that could affect your listening score.


----------



## janadhakshin

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any trick to crack repeat sentences in speaking if there are so many words in one sentence.?
> Can we repeat sentence in our own words if forgot some of the words??
> 
> Thanks


Don't eat all the words, you may change one or two words on your own but it should have the same meaning of the original sentence. You may lose some point but not the whole point.


----------



## hjauhari

Ok Thanks

Usually in PTE, sentences are mostly comprised of how many word?


----------



## sheiky

icandoit, I believe youcandoit. 
My PTE is on 13th. I gave Mock Teats A yesterday and got around 68 overall, Listening:75, Reading:59, Speaking:75, Writing:70. Going to take Mock Test B tonight. Thanks to all members who provided valuable advices. It definitely helps. God Bless.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sheiky said:


> icandoit, I believe youcandoit.
> My PTE is on 13th. I gave Mock Teats A yesterday and got around 68 overall, Listening:75, Reading:59, Speaking:75, Writing:70. Going to take Mock Test B tonight. Thanks to all members who provided valuable advices. It definitely helps. God Bless.


Which mic did you use in ur Mocks. Did you use laptop mic or headphones with both speaker and mic.


----------



## sheiky

nishesh.koirala said:


> Which mic did you use in ur Mocks. Did you use laptop mic or headphones with both speaker and mic.


I used iPhone headset in macbook. Today I am going to try with Logitech headset / mic in desktop pc.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sheiky said:


> I used iPhone headset in macbook. Today I am going to try with Logitech headset / mic in desktop pc.


Thanks.
When I tested in Mocks in my HP laptop, it was showing background noise.. M not sure why is it appearing on my laptop only. My pronunciation has dropped to 40 and sitting at 65 on speaking. I need 79+.


----------



## sheiky

Just took Scored Test B. It seems tuff than Test A. My results are given below:

Test A:
Listening 75
Reading 59
Speaking 75
Writing 70

Test B:
Listening 84
Reading 60
Speaking 75
Writing 74

I am not doing any improvement in Reading part. Can anyone suggest any tips or direct me to a source to increase this score.? I need to get at least 70+ in this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## i_live

Just give your PTE. Your score above your target score. I had got an overall score of 55 in mocks yet I managed to score 79+ in each section. The marking in actual test in quite lenient.






sheiky said:


> Just took Scored Test B. It seems tuff than Test A. My results are given below:
> 
> Test A:
> Listening 75
> Reading 59
> Speaking 75
> Writing 70
> 
> Test B:
> Listening 84
> Reading 60
> Speaking 75
> Writing 74
> 
> I am not doing any improvement in Reading part. Can anyone suggest any tips or direct me to a source to increase this score.? I need to get at least 70+ in this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gsun

sheiky said:


> Just took Scored Test B. It seems tuff than Test A. My results are given below:
> 
> Test A:
> Listening 75
> Reading 59
> Speaking 75
> Writing 70
> 
> Test B:
> Listening 84
> Reading 60
> Speaking 75
> Writing 74
> 
> I am not doing any improvement in Reading part. Can anyone suggest any tips or direct me to a source to increase this score.? I need to get at least 70+ in this. Thanks in advance.


@ I believe your scores are good. You may need to focus a bit more. 
Reading score is not solely assessed. As per PTE score guide, along with questions from Reading section, reading marks are comprised of scores from below sections as well. 

1. Highlight correct summary - Listening. 
2. Highlight incorrect word - Listening. 
3. Read aloud - Speaking 
4. Summarise written text - Writing 

Since you have taken 2 mocks already, introspect yourself and see where you are lacking. 

@ What is this 70+ requirement, you meant 79+ ??


----------



## icandoit124

Hi nishesh and anuskha.

Just done with my exam. It was not up-to my expectation. Did mistakes in des image and dint get some words in retell lec
I ran out if time especially in reading and missed last 2-3 question I.e mcsa and messed up with fill in the blank reading. 

Summarize was tough than expected and essay I managed to do well 

Listening again was not to my expectation.

Not sure how the results will be


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All, in continuation to my old post and the scores of 65 above in all except speaking, where my machine rebooted twice..I am introspecting what mistakes could possibly stop us from making 80 or 90.. is it only negative marking or any tips from the achievers or people who gave PTE twice/ thrice..

I am forced to sit for PTE again to increase my speaking scores..Pearson has offered a free Test to repay for their mistake.


----------



## Anushka_w

icandoit124 said:


> Hi nishesh and anuskha.
> 
> Just done with my exam. It was not up-to my expectation. Did mistakes in des image and dint get some words in retell lec
> I ran out if time especially in reading and missed last 2-3 question I.e mcsa and messed up with fill in the blank reading.
> 
> Summarize was tough than expected and essay I managed to do well
> 
> Listening again was not to my expectation.
> 
> Not sure how the results will be


Hi,
Minor mistakes do not really matter. Let's hope for the best. Let us know your results.


----------



## paramSG

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, in continuation to my old post and the scores of 65 above in all except speaking, where my machine rebooted twice..I am introspecting what mistakes could possibly stop us from making 80 or 90.. is it only negative marking or any tips from the achievers or people who gave PTE twice/ thrice..
> 
> I am forced to sit for PTE again to increase my speaking scores..Pearson has offered a free Test to repay for their mistake.


Hi Giri Vishnu,

Oh bad luck !

I faced similar issue during my PTE test. Actually, I faced problem with my headphone and test administrator raised this incident to Pearson. I have also raised incident to Pearson customer care. And almost 6 days and I did not hear anything from Pearson.

Can you please let me know how you got a free test?


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Param, I mailed Pearson customer care, there were lot of email exchange but I did not give up and kept pestering to resolve the issue.

I know they never increase the score but I knew they will give free Test, email them, write a page Email with the incident and ask them to resolve. Test Centre guys will not do anything, your money, you own it up..and 6 days is less time, this issue was resolved withing 14 days but it was worth the wait..


----------



## paramSG

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Param, I mailed Pearson customer care, there were lot of email exchange but I did not give up and kept pestering to resolve the issue.
> 
> I know they never increase the score but I knew they will give free Test, email them, write a page Email with the incident and ask them to resolve. Test Centre guys will not do anything, your money, you own it up..and 6 days is less time, this issue was resolved withing 14 days but it was worth the wait..


Thanks man!
I have already sent mail to Pearson customer care with an incident number and I will not give up as it was not my fault.

Thanks again and best luck for your next test.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Sure, All the Best to you too..


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Hi nishesh and anuskha.
> 
> Just done with my exam. It was not up-to my expectation. Did mistakes in des image and dint get some words in retell lec
> I ran out if time especially in reading and missed last 2-3 question I.e mcsa and messed up with fill in the blank reading.
> 
> Summarize was tough than expected and essay I managed to do well
> 
> Listening again was not to my expectation.
> 
> Not sure how the results will be


All the best .. Don't worry .. Results will come fine

I have my exams in next 2 hours .. Just landed Dubai and feeling exhausted ... Hope all goes well.


----------



## icandoit124

All the very best . You will rock for sure.


----------



## aims

Hi All,

I did the exam today. Not sure what will happen. I scored 65 overall in practice test. Reading was the thing I'm bit worried.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

aims said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did the exam today. Not sure what will happen. I scored 65 overall in practice test. Reading was the thing I'm bit worried.


All the best ... Please post in ur scores after the results come in ..


----------



## aims

nishesh.koirala said:


> All the best ... Please post in ur scores after the results come in ..


Sure!! I will. because I learnt a lot from this forum..


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Hi Guys,

Following is my experience at Pearson's Test Centre in Chennai, India

Before my actual exam I took those Scored Test and following was the result.

Scored Test A: Listening: 75, Reading: 65, Speaking: 72, Writing: 69
Scored Test B: Listening: 77, Reading: 71, Speaking: 72, Writing: 72

Actual Test: Listening: 73, Reading: 75, Speaking: 47, Writing: 87

Once I started taking the test, the guy nearby started talking loudly and he was so loud I was able to hear him in my test recording. Fortunately the examiner came voluntarily and requested him to speak in lower voice

After just few minutes he did it again and I was already done with 4 read alouds. Then I requested the examiner to inform him that he is back again talking loudly and she informed him. By this time my speak aloud was half over.

I was worried this will lead to issues and raised this as concern and left. 
After I got the actual score I was devastated!

Spoke to customer care and the issue is still in open and the status is, the are still analysing!

Not sure what would happen and for this month, the test centre is already full!

August slot is also running out and I feel 11K INR is costly for a re-take.
Do you guys think they will give a free re-take ?

Kannan Balasubramanian


----------



## saqi

In which center you are giving your test


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

saqi said:


> In which center you are giving your test


Pearson Professional Centers - Nelson Manickam Road, Chennai.


----------



## navleenashaah

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Nihal, these are good score, can you share your material or any of the links where you had done practice, 

Thanks, 
Navleen.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Kannan, per my experience, if there is no genuine machine problem, they do not refund but still you can try and push them..while I was giving my Test, everyone was shouting, so I started shouting too..) but my machine rebooted twice so my speaking was screwed !!


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Hey,

Just finished up with exams... Speaking was really difficult. I had 3 describe process out of 7. My computer rebooted once in the process. Don't know what scores I will get. Rest seemed ok with a lil doubt on reading.


----------



## icandoit124

Looks like tests are getting harder . My exam was kinda different than what I expected. Especially des image , saw weird graphs and pyramids.


----------



## icandoit124

nishesh.koirala said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just finished up with exams... Speaking was really difficult. I had 3 describe process out of 7. My computer rebooted once in the process. Don't know what scores I will get. Rest seemed ok with a lil doubt on reading.


Good luck for your results


----------



## hjauhari

*Mock Test A*

Hi Guys,

Just complted Mock test A and highly disappointed with score

overall 62
L/R/S/W-64/57/63/66

will it be very tough for me to score 65+ in each section ,I have still 10 days to go?

From where can I get the answers of mock Test A??

Thanks


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Looks like tests are getting harder . My exam was kinda different than what I expected. Especially des image , saw weird graphs and pyramids.


Correct .. getting images, pyramids, process, life cycle and all these .. Really get into ur nerves.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just complted Mock test A and highly disappointed with score
> 
> overall 62
> L/R/S/W-64/57/63/66
> 
> will it be very tough for me to score 65+ in each section ,I have still 10 days to go?
> 
> From where can I get the answers of mock Test A??
> 
> Thanks


There are no answers available... If u can post a question, forum members can guide u about the possible / correct answers.


----------



## icandoit124

nishesh.koirala said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like tests are getting harder . My exam was kinda different than what I expected. Especially des image , saw weird graphs and pyramids.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct .. getting images, pyramids, process, life cycle and all these .. Really get into ur nerves.
Click to expand...


Yes I also got some flow diagram..together with that unfortunately I also ran out of time in reading and missed 2-3 questions and felt terribly bad.

Keeping fingers crossed !


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Yes I also got some flow diagram..together with that unfortunately I also ran out of time in reading and missed 2-3 questions and felt terribly bad.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed !


When will results be out .. Hv heard that u will get the results well before u wake up tomorrow morning... I am keeping my toes crossed now.. Fingers wont do the trick


----------



## hjauhari

*Mock Test A*

Hi Guys,

Just completed Mock test A and highly disappointed with score

overall 62
L/R/S/W-64/57/63/66

Can someone tell me will that possible for me to score 65+ with above performance in mock test,I still have 10 days to go!!

Thanks


----------



## ajay23888

If your status by today's night 12 AM is : Taken, score reportable - You will get a result tomorrow for sure. I had a 2 exam, First one - Mail came at 10 AM, and Second one-at 2 pm. Once you get a mail, you can see the result immediately. 




nishesh.koirala said:


> When will results be out .. Hv heard that u will get the results well before u wake up tomorrow morning... I am keeping my toes crossed now.. Fingers wont do the trick


----------



## ajay23888

First- Its a good score. 
Second - Mock A is tougher than B/Actual Test.
Third - Just attempt the test by focusing more. No need to work more on improving English part if your target is 65+. If you need to practice more, Bye TCY online 10 test with night booster plan ( 349 Rs. only) and practicepte.com (where you can get 2 Free test). But don't rely on their score evaluation. They gives 1 or 0 Marks only.
Finally - YOU WILL CRACK FOR SURE.lane:





hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just completed Mock test A and highly disappointed with score
> 
> overall 62
> L/R/S/W-64/57/63/66
> 
> Can someone tell me will that possible for me to score 65+ with above performance in mock test,I still have 10 days to go!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nishesh.koirala

ajay23888 said:


> If your status by today's night 12 AM is : Taken, score reportable - You will get a result tomorrow for sure. I had a 2 exam, First one - Mail came at 10 AM, and Second one-at 2 pm. Once you get a mail, you can see the result immediately.


Thanks. My status shows Scores - taken reportable ... Meaning it is quick.. surely know speaking will screw me up.


----------



## ajay23888

Taken Reportable means, your exam was smooth and there is not issue which is to be seen by them manually. 
(For me , There were two shutdown, So they might have closure look at the result and for that scores might be delayed by saying = Score not reportable for first 1-2 days)



nishesh.koirala said:


> Thanks. My status shows Scores - taken reportable ... Meaning it is quick.. surely know speaking will screw me up.


----------



## hjauhari

ajay23888 said:


> First- Its a good score.
> Second - Mock A is tougher than B/Actual Test.
> Third - Just attempt the test by focusing more. No need to work more on improving English part if your target is 65+. If you need to practice more, Bye TCY online 10 test with night booster plan ( 349 Rs. only) and practicepte.com (where you can get 2 Free test). But don't rely on their score evaluation. They gives 1 or 0 Marks only.
> Finally - YOU WILL CRACK FOR SURE.lane:


Thanks for your detailed reply,I will try to buy this night booster pack!!


----------



## icandoit124

Yes.. we ll get in anytime next 24hrs. I m scared to see the result as well


----------



## Zee_04

Hi Karthick,
Where did you gave your test in Chennai, I am appearing for test on 15th July.

Thanks!


----------



## Zee_04

Hi,

Please share some tips, I have my exam on 15th July.

Many Thanks!


----------



## sree-raj

Thanks guys. Result is out and I made it.! My first attempt. Don't know how to attach a picture of my test report form. I was aiming for 65 in each module. This forum has helped a lot in knowing the test pattern. I did not have time to prepare absolutely but decided to give my best shot in the test.

Overall - 83

L/R/S/W - 90/78/82/88

Grammar-90
Oral fluency-80
Pronunciation-72
Spelling-90
Vocab-90
Written discourse-90

Last advice to all senior members- try and reply to all the questions that go unanswered, please. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pras_rmpk

*PTE second time*

Hello friends,

I took my PTE exam for second time yesterday and both of my attempt scores are 

First time (12th Oct 2015)
Overall - 61 
L/R/S/W - 62/59/74/59

Second time 
Overall - 66 (11th July 2016)
L/R/S/W - 67/64/72/70

But no use of this score as i dint score 65 in reading. Can anyone suggest me how to improve my reading score ? I am trying to get 65. 

And also please suggest where to take the exam in Hyderabad ? Pearson or strom ?

Both the time i took the exam in pearson center at Begumpet. Have anyone took in strom?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sree-raj said:


> Thanks guys. Result is out and I made it.! My first attempt. Don't know how to attach a picture of my test report form. I was aiming for 65 in each module. This forum has helped a lot in knowing the test pattern. I did not have time to prepare absolutely but decided to give my best shot in the test.
> 
> Overall - 83
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/78/82/88
> 
> Grammar-90
> Oral fluency-80
> Pronunciation-72
> Spelling-90
> Vocab-90
> Written discourse-90
> 
> Last advice to all senior members- try and reply to all the questions that go unanswered, please. Thanks again everyone!


Congrats ...!!
Just a question... did you feel any disturbance in speaking or did you feel u were somewhere not comfortable in speaking .. I had problems with test venue and the questions itself.


----------



## Suby10

ngenhit said:


> Find my responses in red! :boxing:
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for the reply Ngenhit. Really appreciate your time to reply. 

The 31 essay questions I am referring to is as attached - PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.. 

I am sure you are aware that PTE essays are repetitions. By far, it has only been 31 essay topics but I have never come across any other questions mentioned by others. But the topic I got was "Voting in Democratic Country" and I am curious to know if anyone has got any other essay topics besides the 31 repeated essay topics? 

I am also curious to know the complexity of the real exam compared to the Mock Test A as I felt the mock test was rather arduous compared to all the sample questions I have done by far. 

Anyone who have did the Mock Tests can assist me with my questions? TIA! 

Suby


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Suby10 said:


> Thanks for the reply Ngenhit. Really appreciate your time to reply.
> 
> The 31 essay questions I am referring to is as attached - PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution..
> 
> I am sure you are aware that PTE essays are repetitions. By far, it has only been 31 essay topics but I have never come across any other questions mentioned by others. But the topic I got was "Voting in Democratic Country" and I am curious to know if anyone has got any other essay topics besides the 31 repeated essay topics?
> 
> I am also curious to know the complexity of the real exam compared to the Mock Test A as I felt the mock test was rather arduous compared to all the sample questions I have done by far.
> 
> Anyone who have did the Mock Tests can assist me with my questions? TIA!
> 
> Suby


Mate,

Not only the mocks.. the real exams can be really tough .. Don't take it lightly...Scoring might be lenient in real exams, but the questions are not as easy as sample or mocks.


----------



## sheiky

Thanks i_live for your advice.

@Gsun: Thanks for the explanation. I will practice for few hours and going to take it tomorrow. Hoping for the best. As nishesh & icandoit said I am also scared about how the test center will be, PC, headphone-mic, desc image, retell lecture, etc.:confused2:

Yes I meant 79+, sorry for the typo.



Gsun said:


> @ I believe your scores are good. You may need to focus a bit more.
> Reading score is not solely assessed. As per PTE score guide, along with questions from Reading section, reading marks are comprised of scores from below sections as well.
> 
> 1. Highlight correct summary - Listening.
> 2. Highlight incorrect word - Listening.
> 3. Read aloud - Speaking
> 4. Summarise written text - Writing
> 
> Since you have taken 2 mocks already, introspect yourself and see where you are lacking.
> 
> @ What is this 70+ requirement, you meant 79+ ??


----------



## sree-raj

nishesh.koirala said:


> Congrats ...!!
> Just a question... did you feel any disturbance in speaking or did you feel u were somewhere not comfortable in speaking .. I had problems with test venue and the questions itself.


Thanks Nishesh. 

I was terrified about speaking section cos of the disturbance from others but I did concentrate on my test. I never did any practice tests before, scored or unscored. Moreover, my necessity to get over with the test in one attempt made me concentrate even better.

One piece of advice from me will be those 3 hours are so crucial. Concentrate and focus. I mediated before the test, which calmed my nerves a bit. Just don't lose the grip of exam anytime even for a second. I was tensed about not finishing all the sections, which made me rush through some of the sections. Do take the break,drink a sip of water and relax. That pumped up my listening to 90. If I can do it without any practice, anyone can. Good luck!


----------



## sree-raj

I forgot to add on my essay was "travel for study, can do it even at home base". Agree or disagree?


----------



## sree-raj

Writing essay - I think I wrote 3 essays a practice to see if I could manage time well. Always was incomplete by the end of 20 mins. In the real exam, I wrote so fast and managed to finish just 2 mins before the allotted time but the words were 315. I had to choose to cut down to 300 words and the timer went off. Chopped off few lines and worried I will be marked less since I was on that 300 words exact.

Give yourself enough time and don't do the same mistake. 200-300 words the computer accepts I guess. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Lexa111

*Gold Kit*

Heyy guys,

You know I don't understand, why I cant buy gold kit. I have tried using Syndicate and state bank international debit cards and my transaction doesn't go through. Can you guys tell me how you did it? Did you use credit or debit card? Thanks


----------



## janadhakshin

nishesh.koirala said:


> When will results be out .. Hv heard that u will get the results well before u wake up tomorrow morning... I am keeping my toes crossed now.. Fingers wont do the trick




I got all my last 3 results exactly same time 12:08 PM


----------



## janadhakshin

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following is my experience at Pearson's Test Centre in Chennai, India
> 
> Before my actual exam I took those Scored Test and following was the result.
> 
> Scored Test A: Listening: 75, Reading: 65, Speaking: 72, Writing: 69
> Scored Test B: Listening: 77, Reading: 71, Speaking: 72, Writing: 72
> 
> Actual Test: Listening: 73, Reading: 75, Speaking: 47, Writing: 87
> 
> Once I started taking the test, the guy nearby started talking loudly and he was so loud I was able to hear him in my test recording. Fortunately the examiner came voluntarily and requested him to speak in lower voice
> 
> After just few minutes he did it again and I was already done with 4 read alouds. Then I requested the examiner to inform him that he is back again talking loudly and she informed him. By this time my speak aloud was half over.
> 
> I was worried this will lead to issues and raised this as concern and left.
> After I got the actual score I was devastated!
> 
> Spoke to customer care and the issue is still in open and the status is, the are still analysing!
> 
> Not sure what would happen and for this month, the test centre is already full!
> 
> August slot is also running out and I feel 11K INR is costly for a re-take.
> Do you guys think they will give a free re-take ?
> 
> Kannan Balasubramanian


Hi Kannan,

I just took today my 5th attempt in Chennai ( 2nd in this center, 2 in Chopra's Blr, 1 in Pearson Blr) and both of my experience were good in this center, nothing is wrong with the center. They use good microphone and no outside traffic noise compared to Bangalore centers. I have reached Chennai Pearson center by 8 AM only for 9 AM exam and waited 15 minutes outside silly of me thinking me I'm too early. As soon as I entered inside center, registration got over in 5 minutes and 8:20 my exam started. Surprisingly nobody was there inside and guess what I'm the first one to start the exam with peace of mind.

So trick is reach early.

Hope this time I will clear with 65+

Regards,
Jana


----------



## janadhakshin

Suby10 said:


> Thanks for the reply Ngenhit. Really appreciate your time to reply.
> 
> The 31 essay questions I am referring to is as attached - PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution..
> 
> I am sure you are aware that PTE essays are repetitions. By far, it has only been 31 essay topics but I have never come across any other questions mentioned by others. But the topic I got was "Voting in Democratic Country" and I am curious to know if anyone has got any other essay topics besides the 31 repeated essay topics?
> 
> I am also curious to know the complexity of the real exam compared to the Mock Test A as I felt the mock test was rather arduous compared to all the sample questions I have done by far.
> 
> Anyone who have did the Mock Tests can assist me with my questions? TIA!
> 
> Suby



I got formal written examinations today.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

janadhakshin said:


> I got all my last 3 results exactly same time 12:08 PM


Same day or the next day


----------



## janadhakshin

pras_rmpk said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I took my PTE exam for second time yesterday and both of my attempt scores are
> 
> First time (12th Oct 2015)
> Overall - 61
> L/R/S/W - 62/59/74/59
> 
> Second time
> Overall - 66 (11th July 2016)
> L/R/S/W - 67/64/72/70
> 
> But no use of this score as i dint score 65 in reading. Can anyone suggest me how to improve my reading score ? I am trying to get 65.
> 
> And also please suggest where to take the exam in Hyderabad ? Pearson or strom ?
> 
> Both the time i took the exam in pearson center at Begumpet. Have anyone took in strom?


Don't loose hope brother, you can do it next time. PM me for some reading materials. 

From my experience, don't go with desperation to crack the exam and keep your mind clear and just face the exam just like you are talking to Ur friends and colleagues. Let the natural flow take you.

I have attempted overall 7 times to get 10 points in EOI, but still no luck. (2 IELTS & 5 PTE)

This forum is the only thing that driving me to keep on push.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow's result.


----------



## janadhakshin

nishesh.koirala said:


> Same day or the next day


Next day.


----------



## mv2016

Friends,

Can anybody share link for PTE Expert B2 Course book, tried to check few links shared earlier but seems those are not available anymore. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pras_rmpk

janadhakshin said:


> Don't loose hope brother, you can do it next time. PM me for some reading materials.
> 
> From my experience, don't go with desperation to crack the exam and keep your mind clear and just face the exam just like you are talking to Ur friends and colleagues. Let the natural flow take you.
> 
> I have attempted overall 7 times to get 10 points in EOI, but still no luck. (2 IELTS & 5 PTE)
> 
> This forum is the only thing that driving me to keep on push.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow's result.


Thanks a lot for your good advice bro.... can you send me some reading materials ?


----------



## bob_1982

Hi
do anyone has unused Gold kit or Scored Practice test?
i have exam on 22nd July so really need that to know where i stand

thanks


----------



## icandoit124

Hey nisesh and anusha

Got my result: got 70 overall 

L 74 
R 66 , just pass
S 87
W 73

Ufff, just pass  thanks to u all


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Hey nisesh and anusha
> 
> Got my result: got 70 overall
> 
> L 74
> R 66 , just pass
> S 87
> W 73
> 
> Ufff, just pass  thanks to u all


Congrats mate ... U did it .. As ur name said it... PR is urs


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

How much is the maximum time you spent on re-order paragraph in Reading part? 

Thanks!


----------



## Anushka_w

icandoit124 said:


> Hey nisesh and anusha
> 
> Got my result: got 70 overall
> 
> L 74
> R 66 , just pass
> S 87
> W 73
> 
> Ufff, just pass  thanks to u all



Congratulations!


----------



## icandoit124

Thank you bro. I m sure u ll get 79+ . Let me know and need your tips for pr processing


----------



## icandoit124

Anushka_w said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nisesh and anusha
> 
> Got my result: got 70 overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L 74
> R 66 , just pass
> S 87
> W 73
> 
> Ufff, just pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to u all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...


Thanks Anuskha,

Your tip on mic position helped me. 
I had scored less than 60 in my mock though I knew my speaking was always good and that showed up in real exam and got 87.


----------



## Lexa111

Guys, 

Can you please answer my question?? I am really struggling to buy Gold kit with my debit cards, how have you done it?? Did you use credit card or SBI debit card was good? Thanks again!!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Lexa111 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please answer my question?? I am really struggling to buy Gold kit with my debit cards, how have you done it?? Did you use credit card or SBI debit card was good? Thanks again!!


You can use any credit card....i had used HSBC Visa Card


----------



## icandoit124

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> How much is the maximum time you spent on re-order paragraph in Reading part?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey mate.

I got only 66 in reading. I attempted only fill in the blanks writing, re order paragraph and MCMA, rest all I ran out of time and gussed something other fill in the blanks on the fly and didn't get chance to see question for MCSA.

So my tip is, dont spend more time on any one question.

For reorder I did in 5mins. As it was easy


----------



## Vinopaal

janadhakshin said:


> Hi Kannan,
> 
> I just took today my 5th attempt in Chennai ( 2nd in this center, 2 in Chopra's Blr, 1 in Pearson Blr) and both of my experience were good in this center, nothing is wrong with the center. They use good microphone and no outside traffic noise compared to Bangalore centers. I have reached Chennai Pearson center by 8 AM only for 9 AM exam and waited 15 minutes outside silly of me thinking me I'm too early. As soon as I entered inside center, registration got over in 5 minutes and 8:20 my exam started. Surprisingly nobody was there inside and guess what I'm the first one to start the exam with peace of mind.
> 
> So trick is reach early.
> 
> Hope this time I will clear with 65+
> 
> Regards,
> Jana


Don't worry Mate. You will surely crack your exam this time. Please post us your results. 

I have also booked an exam in the same center. After reading your post, planning to go at 07:00 AM itself  to finish my Speaking section earlier. So, it's not like they have strict timings to start at 09:00AM. As soon as we are ready, We are good to go. Is it?

Cheers.


----------



## Lexa111

DeepaliVohra said:


> You can use any credit card....i had used HSBC Visa Card


I have been trying to use SBI visa debit card and Syndicate, still transaction is not going through. So I need a credit card? not debit? Thank you!


----------



## Suby10

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks Anuskha,
> 
> Your tip on mic position helped me.
> I had scored less than 60 in my mock though I knew my speaking was always good and that showed up in real exam and got 87.


Hi Mate, 

Where did u place your mic? Mind to share?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Thank you bro. I m sure u ll get 79+ . Let me know and need your tips for pr processing


Hope so.. Will post result once it comes... System did the spoiling as it got hanged. Fingers crossed..


----------



## nishesh.koirala

icandoit124 said:


> Thanks Anuskha,
> 
> Your tip on mic position helped me.
> I had scored less than 60 in my mock though I knew my speaking was always good and that showed up in real exam and got 87.


Huge achievement from under 60 in mocks to 70+ in exams.. Mock definitely helped 
Get done with your EOI now.. Njoy ur elongated stay there


----------



## aims

I don't have patience now.. still I didn't get it. Now 24 hours almost passed .. 
it says scores reportable.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

aims said:


> I don't have patience now.. still I didn't get it. Now 24 hours almost passed ..
> it says scores reportable.


U will crack it, dont worry .. All the best -- It should come anytime soon


----------



## icandoit124

Suby10 said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Anuskha,
> 
> Your tip on mic position helped me.
> I had scored less than 60 in my mock though I knew my speaking was always good and that showed up in real exam and got 87.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> Where did u place your mic? Mind to share?
Click to expand...


Hi mate. Just above the nose level


----------



## icandoit124

Thanks Mate. I m on it.  still see 60pts is not good enuf. But OK to start with. Else will ask my wife to add 5more points


----------



## janadhakshin

It's strange :confused2: all my last 4 results came before 1 PM IST. Wish my results are also different this time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Thank u all .. Got 79+. Thanks to icandoit and anushka .. Scores are:
_L 84, R 85, S 85, W 90_


----------



## saqi

nishesh.koirala said:


> Thank u all .. Got 79+. Thanks to icandoit and anushka .. Scores are:
> _L 84, R 85, S 85, W 90_


Congrats brother. I will appear on 23rd of July. Wish me luck.


----------



## janadhakshin

nishesh.koirala said:


> Thank u all .. Got 79+. Thanks to icandoit and anushka .. Scores are:
> _L 84, R 85, S 85, W 90_


Congrats !!!


----------



## aims

I just received my results..

L 67
S 50
W 65
R 64

So disappointied as I scored more in speaking mock aslo and in the Test I answered all questions too. Mic position since I heard breathing I lifted it little upto nose. I was worried about reading.. but what I received is totally confuse me


----------



## Anushka_w

nishesh.koirala said:


> Thank u all .. Got 79+. Thanks to icandoit and anushka .. Scores are:
> _L 84, R 85, S 85, W 90_


Congratulations !


----------



## Vinopaal

nishesh.koirala said:


> Thank u all .. Got 79+. Thanks to icandoit and anushka .. Scores are:
> _L 84, R 85, S 85, W 90_


Congrats Mate.


----------



## aims

Please help me with speaking.. can anyone let me know will breathing sound really matter the score.. what would be the good position for the mic. I set it to the nose level not much above, since when I raised above I couldnt hear voice much.

Anyone who has done exams in SL?


----------



## icandoit124

Yey! There you go, the champion result.

You deserve it man ! I was absolutely sure that u ll get 79+ in all 


You are awesome! Good luck. See you here in Sydney


----------



## Anushka_w

aims said:


> Please help me with speaking.. can anyone let me know will breathing sound really matter the score.. what would be the good position for the mic. I set it to the nose level not much above, since when I raised above I couldnt hear voice much.
> 
> Anyone who has done exams in SL?


Yes, it can affect your speaking score. So I suggest you place the mic above nose level. Please post your enabling scores too.


----------



## aims

Anushka_w said:


> Yes, it can affect your speaking score. So I suggest you place the mic above nose level. Please post your enabling scores too.


Thanks. That means I should have lifted far more. I already booked another date.. Aug 1.

Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 50
Spellings 19
Vocab 57
Written Dis 51

And now my history is like below :

IELTS 1st W6.5 L 7 S 7 R 7.5
IELTS 2nd W6.5 L 7.5 S 7 R 9
PTE 1st W 65 L 67 S 50 R 64


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Thanks a lot for ur motivation. It really helped a lot..!!

Now process starts ... Let's see if it gets done in 3-4 months .. See ya there


----------



## daincha

aims said:


> Thanks. That means I should have lifted far more. I already booked another date.. Aug 1.
> 
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 50
> Spellings 19
> Vocab 57
> Written Dis 51
> 
> And now my history is like below :
> 
> IELTS 1st W6.5 L 7 S 7 R 7.5
> IELTS 2nd W6.5 L 7.5 S 7 R 9
> PTE 1st W 65 L 67 S 50 R 64




It looks like your previous IELTS scores were very close. In contrary, your PTE score is not that perfect. I wonder if it's really a good idea for people like you to try PTE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aims

daincha said:


> It looks like your previous IELTS scores were very close. In contrary, your PTE score is not that perfect. I wonder if it's really a good idea for people like you to try PTE.


I know.. but IELTS is like a business.. so I moved to PTE..  what to do gonna try one more time..


----------



## janadhakshin

*This time is worst of all*

This time is worst of all, couldn't believe it.

*IELTS-1* L / R / S / W : *6.5* / *6.0* / 7.0 / *5.5*

*IELTS -2* L / R / S / W : 7.5 / 7.0 / *6.5* / *6.0*

*PTE -1* L / R / S / W : *62* / *57* / *58* / 65

*PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / *62* / *59* / 66

*PTE -3* L / R / S / W : *62* / 67 / *64* / 66

*PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / *55* / 68

*PTE -5* L / R / S / W : 72 / *64* / 65 / 66

:frusty: :noidea::noidea::noidea: :frusty:


----------



## nishesh.koirala

janadhakshin said:


> This time is worst of all, couldn't believe it.
> 
> *IELTS-1* L / R / S / W : *6.5* / *6.0* / 7.0 / *5.5*
> 
> *IELTS -2* L / R / S / W : 7.5 / 7.0 / *6.5* / *6.0*
> 
> *PTE -1* L / R / S / W : *62* / *57* / *58* / 65
> 
> *PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / *62* / *59* / 66
> 
> *PTE -3* L / R / S / W : *62* / 67 / *64* / 66
> 
> *PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / *55* / 68
> 
> *PTE -5* L / R / S / W : 72 / *64* / 65 / 66
> 
> :frusty: :noidea::noidea::noidea: :frusty:


Don't be disheartened .. Ur a wonderful example of patience..
Surely it has improved .. U will definitely do it .. All the best...

Hit when the iron is hot...


----------



## Gsun

janadhakshin said:


> This time is worst of all, couldn't believe it.
> 
> *IELTS-1* L / R / S / W : *6.5* / *6.0* / 7.0 / *5.5*
> 
> *IELTS -2* L / R / S / W : 7.5 / 7.0 / *6.5* / *6.0*
> 
> *PTE -1* L / R / S / W : *62* / *57* / *58* / 65
> 
> *PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / *62* / *59* / 66
> 
> *PTE -3* L / R / S / W : *62* / 67 / *64* / 66
> 
> *PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / *55* / 68
> 
> *PTE -5* L / R / S / W : 72 / *64* / 65 / 66
> 
> :frusty: :noidea::noidea::noidea: :frusty:


@You are almost there, give one more focused attempt. I am sure it will not happen by fluke. 
What I suggest you is to go though the forum and prepare your own strategy for each question type. If you do this I am sure you definitely score much better.


----------



## icandoit124

Bro. I would recommend to give mock test before trying actual exam repeatedly and know your weakness which u need practice or experts advice from a teacher.

Don't waste your money


----------



## Vinopaal

janadhakshin said:


> This time is worst of all, couldn't believe it.
> 
> *IELTS-1* L / R / S / W : *6.5* / *6.0* / 7.0 / *5.5*
> 
> *IELTS -2* L / R / S / W : 7.5 / 7.0 / *6.5* / *6.0*
> 
> *PTE -1* L / R / S / W : *62* / *57* / *58* / 65
> 
> *PTE -2* L / R / S / W : 68 / *62* / *59* / 66
> 
> *PTE -3* L / R / S / W : *62* / 67 / *64* / 66
> 
> *PTE -4* L / R / S / W : 70 / 66 / *55* / 68
> 
> *PTE -5* L / R / S / W : 72 / *64* / 65 / 66
> 
> :frusty: :noidea::noidea::noidea: :frusty:


Sorry to see your score. Take a step back and think what went wrong this time with reading and come up with some new strategy.

Hard work never fails and never lose your hope. All the best.


----------



## PTE36

Hi All

Just wanted to let you all know that I received my PTE scorecard today. I thank you all for your valuable inputs. This was my second attempt though!! because I ran out of time during my first attempt in listening section and it caused a huge impact on my listening and writing scores( I missed last 3 write from dictation questions)

My scores:
Attempt 1: S:90 W:58 R:90 L:57
Attempt 2: S:90 W:83 R:82 L:85

My tips for all those who are planning to appear for PTE:
1.Focus on time management in all your practice tests for all sections
Summarise spoken text , write essay and summarise written text have a MAXIMUM TIME of 10 mins- try to complete your summary within 6-7 mins or else you will run out of time. I ran out of time as I did not look at the timer during listening section(23-28 mins is what is supposed to be allotted for this section)

2. You can always click on NEXT button during read aloud, answer short question and repeat sentence to save time, or else you will run out of time in writing section.

Hope my trips prove to be useful  ALL THE BEST GUYS 

Regards
PTE 36


----------



## sheiky

Finished the exam before two hours. Hoping for the best... Will update the results soon.


----------



## VMMM

I gave the exam 2 days back for the first time and got following scores - 
L-82
R-90
S-90
W-87

In my experience, even if you don't answer everything correctly, you can score in other questions to improve your mistakes. I can say this because I know I couldn't answer all the MCQs in reading and Listening sections, I still got good score in them. Also during the speaking/listening questions where you have to hear a lecture and repeat it in your own words, my pen didn't work out on the first question and I requested another one. By that time half of the lecture was already over. I could only repeat a few things in that. 
Another thing I would like to mention here is, if you are not able to find out the correct options in MCQs, do not spend too much time on it. The scoring part which is easier as well is in the end, where you have to select the missing words and also the ones where you need to write from dictation. 
It is important that you understand the marking system to avoid negative marking. In more than one correct answer MCQ, if you are able to make out only 1 option, leave it like that. Don't select blindly.

Hope it helps. 

Thanks, 
Varun


----------



## sheiky

Thats an awesome score Varun. Congrats. Mine now says "taken - scores reportable". Waiting for an email. Cant wait...:violin:
Usually how long time it will take to get an email...?



varunmehta said:


> I gave the exam 2 days back for the first time and got following scores -
> L-82
> R-90
> S-90
> W-87
> 
> In my experience, even if you don't answer everything correctly, you can score in other questions to improve your mistakes. I can say this because I know I couldn't answer all the MCQs in reading and Listening sections, I still got good score in them. Also during the speaking/listening questions where you have to hear a lecture and repeat it in your own words, my pen didn't work out on the first question and I requested another one. By that time half of the lecture was already over. I could only repeat a few things in that.
> Another thing I would like to mention here is, if you are not able to find out the correct options in MCQs, do not spend too much time on it. The scoring part which is easier as well is in the end, where you have to select the missing words and also the ones where you need to write from dictation.
> It is important that you understand the marking system to avoid negative marking. In more than one correct answer MCQ, if you are able to make out only 1 option, leave it like that. Don't select blindly.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


----------



## Micro111999

varunmehta said:


> I gave the exam 2 days back for the first time and got following scores -
> L-82
> R-90
> S-90
> W-87
> 
> In my experience, even if you don't answer everything correctly, you can score in other questions to improve your mistakes. I can say this because I know I couldn't answer all the MCQs in reading and Listening sections, I still got good score in them. Also during the speaking/listening questions where you have to hear a lecture and repeat it in your own words, my pen didn't work out on the first question and I requested another one. By that time half of the lecture was already over. I could only repeat a few things in that.
> Another thing I would like to mention here is, if you are not able to find out the correct options in MCQs, do not spend too much time on it. The scoring part which is easier as well is in the end, where you have to select the missing words and also the ones where you need to write from dictation.
> It is important that you understand the marking system to avoid negative marking. In more than one correct answer MCQ, if you are able to make out only 1 option, leave it like that. Don't select blindly.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


Congratulations Varun 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM

Thanks guys.

I gave 2 days back on 11th July in 2-5PM slot, got the result yesterday around 12PM via email notification. So its pretty quick.


----------



## janadhakshin

varunmehta said:


> I gave the exam 2 days back for the first time and got following scores -
> L-82
> R-90
> S-90
> W-87
> 
> In my experience, even if you don't answer everything correctly, you can score in other questions to improve your mistakes. I can say this because I know I couldn't answer all the MCQs in reading and Listening sections, I still got good score in them. Also during the speaking/listening questions where you have to hear a lecture and repeat it in your own words, my pen didn't work out on the first question and I requested another one. By that time half of the lecture was already over. I could only repeat a few things in that.
> Another thing I would like to mention here is, if you are not able to find out the correct options in MCQs, do not spend too much time on it. The scoring part which is easier as well is in the end, where you have to select the missing words and also the ones where you need to write from dictation.
> It is important that you understand the marking system to avoid negative marking. In more than one correct answer MCQ, if you are able to make out only 1 option, leave it like that. Don't select blindly.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun



Congrats!!! Thanks for your tips. Is there really negative scoring there in PTE. I was not aware of this?


----------



## Sansu83

janadhakshin said:


> Congrats!!! Thanks for your tips. Is there really negative scoring there in PTE. I was not aware of this?


MCMA if wrong.. negative marking


----------



## VMMM

janadhakshin said:


> Congrats!!! Thanks for your tips. Is there really negative scoring there in PTE. I was not aware of this?


If you have the PTE-A practice book, in the end there is a section that describes how each question type is scored. In the MCQ's it says -1 for incorrect option. 

Thanks, 
Varun


----------



## Punekar

Folks,

Need your help, could you please suggest some *free online mock-up tests* ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sansu83

Punekar said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need your help, could you please suggest some *free online mock-up tests* ?
> 
> Thanks.


Try TCYONLINE


----------



## power92

Question regarding summarize lecture, I got a lecture about a scientist, and his name was repeated several times it was difficult to spell. What should I do in that case.? Write his name or refer to him in passive words.?

Sent from my ThinkPadTablet using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

I am appearing for PTE coming Friday and this is my second attempt. I scored S/L/R/W 90/90/79/66 in first attempt however i need a score of 79 each. Any suggestion would be highly appreciable. Thanks




varunmehta said:


> I gave the exam 2 days back for the first time and got following scores -
> L-82
> R-90
> S-90
> W-87
> 
> In my experience, even if you don't answer everything correctly, you can score in other questions to improve your mistakes. I can say this because I know I couldn't answer all the MCQs in reading and Listening sections, I still got good score in them. Also during the speaking/listening questions where you have to hear a lecture and repeat it in your own words, my pen didn't work out on the first question and I requested another one. By that time half of the lecture was already over. I could only repeat a few things in that.
> Another thing I would like to mention here is, if you are not able to find out the correct options in MCQs, do not spend too much time on it. The scoring part which is easier as well is in the end, where you have to select the missing words and also the ones where you need to write from dictation.
> It is important that you understand the marking system to avoid negative marking. In more than one correct answer MCQ, if you are able to make out only 1 option, leave it like that. Don't select blindly.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


----------



## power92

For those who bought the GOLD TEST Preparation kit. How many times can I go through the 70 timed sample questions

Sent from my ThinkPadTablet using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM

Well I think it should not matter if you make a spelling mistake in the name. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

power92 said:


> For those who bought the GOLD TEST Preparation kit. How many times can I go through the 70 timed sample questions
> 
> Sent from my ThinkPadTablet using Tapatalk


Hi,

As many times as you want to practice within 90 days from the day you purchase the kit. 





Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Priyavl

Could you share the essay topics that appeared during last week/ this week?


----------



## hjauhari

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?
Thanks


----------



## aims

PTE36 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I received my PTE scorecard today. I thank you all for your valuable inputs. This was my second attempt though!! because I ran out of time during my first attempt in listening section and it caused a huge impact on my listening and writing scores( I missed last 3 write from dictation questions)
> 
> My scores:
> Attempt 1: S:90 W:58 R:90 L:57
> Attempt 2: S:90 W:83 R:82 L:85
> 
> My tips for all those who are planning to appear for PTE:
> 1.Focus on time management in all your practice tests for all sections
> Summarise spoken text , write essay and summarise written text have a MAXIMUM TIME of 10 mins- try to complete your summary within 6-7 mins or else you will run out of time. I ran out of time as I did not look at the timer during listening section(23-28 mins is what is supposed to be allotted for this section)
> 
> 2. You can always click on NEXT button during read aloud, answer short question and repeat sentence to save time, or else you will run out of time in writing section.
> 
> Hope my trips prove to be useful  ALL THE BEST GUYS
> 
> Regards
> PTE 36



Hi could you please mind sharing the Mic position during the exam.. Anushka told to keep it above nose level.. I kept it inline with nose level but still the score I got was 50.. even though I answered all most all questions with confidence


----------



## nishesh.koirala

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
> second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?
> Thanks


There is a combined timing.. U have to be within it. But max u get for writing the essay is 20 mins and for summarize is 10 mins .. So u have to be within the individual time as well as group time.


----------



## sheiky

The essay I got was...
"What is the most pressing global problems world's governments and international organizations face.? Explain your viewpoints and solutions to solve it."

Good Luck...



Priyavl said:


> Could you share the essay topics that appeared during last week/ this week?


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

What's the recent pattern for writing? 3 summarize one sentence & 1 essay? Has anyone got 2 essays recently? Also, prior to starting the test are we allowed to write notes on the notepad? Like some tips or words that we want to use during exam but afraid we will forget it if we don't write it down. Has anyone done it before? Is it allowed? 

Thanks!


----------



## 73sam

Hi,
According to Pearsons' PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
"You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect option. These include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on."

And Official Guide says that 1 point gained for correct and 1 point deducted for incorrect.

So in summary, we need to be sure of our answers.

[least we get is 0, and no negative] (cannot remember where I read this]

I am updating you calculation so that it will help others as well

For instance -- A,B,C are the right answers 
if you choose -- A,B,C -- you get full marks (1+1+1)
if you choose -- A,B -- you will get 1 ( 1+1-1)
if you choose -- A,D -- you will get 0 (1-1-1-1) [B,C not chosen, and D wrong][least we get is 0, and no negative]
if you choose -- A,B,D -- you will get 1 (1+1-1)
if you choose -- A,D,E -- you will get 0 (1-1-1-1-1) [B,C not chosen, and D,E wrong]
----------------
Can experts confirm this ?
What if i choose only D,E which is wrong ?


----------



## Micro111999

nishesh.koirala said:


> There is a combined timing.. U have to be within it. But max u get for writing the essay is 20 mins and for summarize is 10 mins .. So u have to be within the individual time as well as group time.


You can get maximum 2 essays or a combination like this:
2 SWT + 1 ESSAY (40 min) or
3 SWT + 1 ESSAY (50 min) or
2 SWT + 2 ESSAY (60 min)

They all r timed individually and you cannot carry forward time.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG

sheiky said:


> The essay I got was...
> "What is the most pressing global problems world's governments and international organizations face.? Explain your viewpoints and solutions to solve it."
> 
> Good Luck...


I also got the same essay and explained about Global Warming issue.


----------



## Micro111999

73sam said:


> Hi,
> According to Pearsons' PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
> "You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect option. These include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on."
> 
> And Official Guide says that 1 point gained for correct and 1 point deducted for incorrect.
> 
> So in summary, we need to be sure of our answers.
> 
> [least we get is 0, and no negative] (cannot remember where I read this]
> 
> I am updating you calculation so that it will help others as well
> 
> For instance -- A,B,C are the right answers
> if you choose -- A,B,C -- you get full marks (1+1+1)
> if you choose -- A,B -- you will get 1 ( 1+1-1)
> if you choose -- A,D -- you will get 0 (1-1-1-1) [B,C not chosen, and D wrong][least we get is 0, and no negative]
> if you choose -- A,B,D -- you will get 1 (1+1-1)
> if you choose -- A,D,E -- you will get 0 (1-1-1-1-1) [B,C not chosen, and D,E wrong]
> ----------------
> Can experts confirm this ?
> What if i choose only D,E which is wrong ?


I think u r right in calculating.
If u choose wrong answers, you will receive 0 score

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM

Micro111999 said:


> I think u r right in calculating.
> If u choose wrong answers, you will receive 0 score
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Even in such a scenario, its better to leave the blind selections.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

varunmehta said:


> Even in such a scenario, its better to leave the blind selections.


Don't leave the section. Cz if you don't answer, u get o. If u answer all wrong, still you get 0. So its better u mark / choose something - U have nothing to lose.. Atleast choose 3,i say. So that if 2 are right, you get 1 mark.. If 3 are right, you get full marks.


----------



## VMMM

nishesh.koirala said:


> Don't leave the section. Cz if you don't answer, u get o. If u answer all wrong, still you get 0. So its better u mark / choose something - U have nothing to lose.. Atleast choose 3,i say. So that if 2 are right, you get 1 mark.. If 3 are right, you get full marks.


Thats correct, select the options that you are 100% sure of and leave the rest. If you are not sure about anything, then you can play around.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey i guys, currently i have 60 points and in order to boost my score iam planning to take up PTE A test. How difficult it is compared to IELTS general. In IELTS exam i got the following scores, W:7.5,L:8.5,R:7.0,S:7.5. would it be difficult or easy for some one who have alread scored above 7 in all modules in IELTS?


----------



## Egyman

Guys,

I need your help. I have downloaded lot of PTE materials but I need a study guide or plan noting that my target is 65+.

Am I supposed to study Macmillan Test Builder then apply for the gold kit package? 
What is about the official guide or Practice test plus?
what are the efficient resources?

you guys have good experiance and know the proper way to prepare for exam. I have read and saved many tips before for future study and it is the time to start.

The resources I know are as follows:

1- PTE official guide.
2- PRACTICE TESTS PLUS.
3- Macmillan Test Builder.
--------------------------------
4- Several Tips and samples of essays.
5- Gold kit.

I do not want to waste my time studying first three resources unless if you recommend them all or if you can provide me with alternate/additional resources.

In addition, what is the proper arrangement/order of the study plan?

Thanks


----------



## sheiky

Hello Friends,
Just got the scores and here it goes:

Overall Score: 77
Listening: 80
Reading: 72
Speaking: 90
Writing: 77

I have to improvise on Reading & Writing. I am thinking of taking it again next week for 79+. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## aims

sheiky said:


> Hello Friends,
> Just got the scores and here it goes:
> 
> Overall Score: 77
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 72
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 77
> 
> I have to improvise on Reading & Writing. I am thinking of taking it again next week for 79+. Any advise appreciated.


Wow!! congrats!!!.. I think you can achieve it in the next go.. pls share your tips for Speaking..
For reading I think you can work little more on vocabulary..


----------



## Vinopaal

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey i guys, currently i have 60 points and in order to boost my score iam planning to take up PTE A test. How difficult it is compared to IELTS general. In IELTS exam i got the following scores, W:7.5,L:8.5,R:7.0,S:7.5. would it be difficult or easy for some one who have alread scored above 7 in all modules in IELTS?


You need put some extra efforts on your reading and you are good to get 79+ in PTE.


----------



## mchandna

Hi Guys,

I need your help on Writing Section.

Two attempts-

79+ in all
Sections in both attempts but Writing I got 76 & 77.

Please help me as I badly need to score 79+ in all the sections.

Thanks in Advance 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

Hi Guys,

I need your help on Writing Section.

Two attempts-

79+ in all
Sections in both attempts but Writing I got 76 & 77.

Please help me as I badly need to score 79+ in all the sections.

Thanks in Advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

Egyman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help. I have downloaded lot of PTE materials but I need a study guide or plan noting that my target is 65+.
> 
> Am I supposed to study Macmillan Test Builder then apply for the gold kit package?
> What is about the official guide or Practice test plus?
> what are the efficient resources?
> 
> you guys have good experiance and know the proper way to prepare for exam. I have read and saved many tips before for future study and it is the time to start.
> 
> The resources I know are as follows:
> 
> 1- PTE official guide.
> 2- PRACTICE TESTS PLUS.
> 3- Macmillan Test Builder.
> --------------------------------
> 4- Several Tips and samples of essays.
> 5- Gold kit.
> 
> I do not want to waste my time studying first three resources unless if you recommend them all or if you can provide me with alternate/additional resources.
> 
> In addition, what is the proper arrangement/order of the study plan?
> 
> Thanks


Hello friend, 

I suggest you to buy the gold kit first. It will have 2 exams, take the first one and you will be getting your scores immediately. This will help you to understand your weakness, then you can work on it by using the other resources. Of course, you need to know the tips and tricks first to give your mock exam. 

Then you can practice well by using other resources. Hope it makes sense. 

Cheers. happy learning.


----------



## Vinopaal

mchandna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help on Writing Section.
> 
> Two attempts-
> 
> 79+ in all
> Sections in both attempts but Writing I got 76 & 77.
> 
> Please help me as I badly need to score 79+ in all the sections.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share us your enabling skills?


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

What's the recent pattern for writing? 3 summarize one sentence & 1 essay? Has anyone got 2 essays recently? Also, prior to starting the test are we allowed to write notes on the notepad? Like some tips or words that we want to use during exam but afraid we will forget it if we don't write it down. Has anyone done it before? Is it allowed? 

Thanks!


----------



## sheiky

aims said:


> Wow!! congrats!!!.. I think you can achieve it in the next go.. pls share your tips for Speaking..
> For reading I think you can work little more on vocabulary..


Thanks. For speaking I followed these major tips.
1. Talk fluently without stammer
2. Speak like you talk to your friend
3. Do not talk louder - use normal pace with clear words
4. Open your mouth little-bit wide while speaking.
5. Use hand gestures to add emphasis to speech. Hand gestures can be a way to add more force to what you are trying to say. It will add more impact to your voice stress.
4. Always remember, its a computer algorithm going to decide your scores and not human, so content is not that important - dont search for words looking for content and drop the flow of speech.
5. Use Intonation, stress, pause,etc. I used little accent. (tried to speak like native )


----------



## nomaduser

Are we allowed to update our PTE scores on the EOI account? I want to re-take the test to increase my PTE scores for higher EOI points


----------



## Vinopaal

nomaduser said:


> Are we allowed to update our PTE scores on the EOI account? I want to re-take the test to increase my PTE scores for higher EOI points


I'm not sure completely, but have seen people here in forum use to do that. So, I assume it is possible.


----------



## sheiky

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What's the recent pattern for writing? 3 summarize one sentence & 1 essay? Has anyone got 2 essays recently? Also, prior to starting the test are we allowed to write notes on the notepad? Like some tips or words that we want to use during exam but afraid we will forget it if we don't write it down. Has anyone done it before? Is it allowed?
> 
> Thanks!


I got 2 Summarise sentences and 1 Essay. As per PTE-guidelines you should not write anything on the notepad before the exam begins.


----------



## nomaduser

Vinopaal said:


> I'm not sure completely, but have seen people here in forum use to do that. So, I assume it is possible.


Thanks!


----------



## sheiky

nomaduser said:


> Are we allowed to update our PTE scores on the EOI account? I want to re-take the test to increase my PTE scores for higher EOI points


This is what I got from Border Immi website



> How can I update my expression of interest?
> 
> You can update your expression of interest details using SkillSelect. You will not be able to update your expression of interest if you have already received an invitation to apply for a visa. If you do not apply within 60 days of receiving the invitation, it will expire and you will then be able to update your expression of interest again.


----------



## sheiky

mchandna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help on Writing Section.
> 
> Two attempts-
> 
> 79+ in all
> Sections in both attempts but Writing I got 76 & 77.
> 
> Please help me as I badly need to score 79+ in all the sections.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat as you in Writing section. Any inputs will be appreciated.


----------



## nomaduser

sheiky said:


> This is what I got from Border Immi website


Thanks!

I know that we are allowed to update our passport details but was unsure about PTE test results


----------



## whynotaustralia

sheiky said:


> I am in the same boat as you in Writing section. Any inputs will be appreciated
> 
> I need your help on Writing Section.
> 
> Two attempts-
> 
> 79+ in all
> Sections in both attempts but Writing I got 76 & 77.
> 
> Please help me as I badly need to score 79+ in all the sections.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> pl refer :I need your help on Writing Section.
> 
> Two attempts-
> 
> 79+ in all
> Sections in both attempts but Writing I got 76 & 77.
> 
> Please help me as I badly need to score 79+ in all the sections.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> .




Hi 
Could you post some of your writing bit ? I am doing a blog too but have not yet completed it and in the process of updating more information and preparation tricks which I used. I hardly had the time to study and what ever I could do, helped me gain an overall 80. This was despite of some mistakes which I made during the test and one should not . 

ptetipsandtricks.wordpress dot com

If posting another URL is not allowed then I will delete and then I will help you here in the forum. But as a recent joiner I don't have access to PMs.

Thanks


----------



## mchandna

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you post some of your writing bit ? I am doing a blog too but have not yet completed it and in the process of updating more information and preparation tricks which I used. I hardly had the time to study and what ever I could do, helped me gain an overall 80. This was despite of some mistakes which I made during the test and one should not .
> 
> 
> 
> ptetipsandtricks.wordpress dot com
> 
> 
> 
> If posting another URL is not allowed then I will delete and then I will help you here in the forum. But as a recent joiner I don't have access to PMs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Thanks for your reply.

Talking about writing section, it was 2 summarise text and 1 essay both times.

Unfortunately,essay that popped up was same(Do laws influence human behaviour?)
I adopted different perspective in both attempts using sentences like " There is an old adage"... Formation which I followed is as follows-

Introduction
Both Aspects
Conclusion

In summary text, I tried hard to provide jist.

For your information, I scored pretty low on written discourse in both attempts(54-55)

Please provide your inputs so that I can score better in writing section.

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sheiky said:


> Hello Friends,
> Just got the scores and here it goes:
> 
> Overall Score: 77
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 72
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 77
> 
> I have to improvise on Reading & Writing. I am thinking of taking it again next week for 79+. Any advise appreciated.


Dont' worry mate..
Strike when the iron is hot.. Give next in 2-3 days.. U will excel.
Focus on reading and vocabularies on writing.


----------



## whynotaustralia

mchandna said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Talking about writing section, it was 2 summarise text and 1 essay both times.
> 
> Unfortunately,essay that popped up was same(Do laws influence human behaviour?)
> I adopted different perspective in both attempts using sentences like " There is an old adage"... Formation which I followed is as follows-
> 
> Introduction
> Both Aspects
> Conclusion
> 
> In summary text, I tried hard to provide jist.
> 
> For your information, I scored pretty low on written discourse in both attempts(54-55)
> 
> Please provide your inputs so that I can score better in writing section.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Sorry to hear that.. I would like to see an attempt from you, whenever you are free.. please forward something free flowing in your natural writing style.. I had 90 each in written discourse, grammar and vocabulary. The only place I lost marks were the spellings. ..though I am not sure what went wrong there. Did not break my head too much on it as i was able to get a superior overall...


----------



## hjauhari

*Test timing*

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?

Thanks


----------



## sheiky

nishesh.koirala said:


> Dont' worry mate..
> Strike when the iron is hot.. Give next in 2-3 days.. U will excel.
> Focus on reading and vocabularies on writing.


Thank you Brother, I will try to schedule soon and work on it.


----------



## Micro111999

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
> second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mate,

Nitesh and I have already answered your query in your previous post.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
> second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?
> 
> Thanks


Mock A & B are section timed tests. In real exam, for ex: write essay will be timed for 20 mins, summarise paragraph will be timed for 10 mins, etc.
Whatever time you are saving in speaking cannot be taken into account for writing.
Mostly 2 Summarise and 1 Essay.


----------



## saqi

*Pte-a*

Can someone give me complete audio set of Macmillan PTE test builder. I have the question book soft copy but do not have complete audio set. Would appreciate if some one can help me in this regard.


----------



## whynotaustralia

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
> second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?
> 
> Thanks


In my case it was only one. And you only have 20 min to complete. Depending on the topic one could decide how to approach the essay so that it completes in 18.5 min or so and one could have 1 to 1.5 min for revision. In my case, (29th June'16 'whether travelling helps students to gain more knowledge' ) was a simple one and I straight away went to address pros and cons and then my personal view and then conclusion. I had about 4 min available with me when I went for the context setting (the first para). Had it been a difficult one, I would have spent time on context setting and conclusion more rather than the argument overall. 

Each to his own though.. but it may just make more sense to identify your style of writing first and then adopt variety of ways in which you could present your thought process...


----------



## saqi

Can someone give me complete audio set of Macmillan PTE test builder. I have the question book soft copy but do not have complete audio set. Would appreciate if some one can help me in this regard.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hello guys,

I scheduled an exam for 9th August.
My last PTE attempt: L-61;R-65;S-63;W-63
Mock test A done few day ago: L-63;R-67;S-62;W-63


*Speaking*: During describe image I know I spoke badly. So, if I improve a little I believe I can achieve 65+. Repeat sentence is also difficult for me.
*Writting*: I believe I should use more fancy words and review the text in order to avoid grammar mistakes.
*Listening*: I don´t know how to improve, apart of practicing every day. 

Guys, please let me know which type of questions worth more. Should I follow any pattern for describe image? 

Any tips or support will be more than appreciated.


----------



## mchandna

whynotaustralia said:


> Oh Sorry to hear that.. I would like to see an attempt from you, whenever you are free.. please forward something free flowing in your natural writing style.. I had 90 each in written discourse, grammar and vocabulary. The only place I lost marks were the spellings. ..though I am not sure what went wrong there. Did not break my head too much on it as i was able to get a superior overall...




Thanks mate. I would try to put in draft of my writing at the earliest.

Additionally, I would look for material and other stuff related to improve my writing skills especially -written discourse part.

Awaiting inputs from members on the group.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys do we have a official guide for pte, it would be great if someone could suggest a go to book for pte.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia

mchandna said:


> Thanks mate. I would try to put in draft of my writing at the earliest.
> 
> Additionally, I would look for material and other stuff related to improve my writing skills especially -written discourse part.


:nod:
For the written discourse, I suggest editorials from newspapers, smaller ones are better.

for your first draft, suggest a free flow which can help ascertain your current skill and diction...


----------



## Sansu83

mchandna said:


> Thanks mate. I would try to put in draft of my writing at the earliest.
> 
> Additionally, I would look for material and other stuff related to improve my writing skills especially -written discourse part.
> 
> Awaiting inputs from members on the group.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used grammarly for writing and it helped me to improve my writing. My scores were improved from 6 points in writing from the first attempt, though it served my purpose.


----------



## Micro111999

posting again if you have missed this :

You can get maximum 2 essays or a combination like this:

2 SWT + 1 ESSAY (40 min) or
3 SWT + 1 ESSAY (50 min) or
2 SWT + 2 ESSAY (60 min)

They all r timed individually and you cannot carry forward time.

Thanks.. Good Luck 



hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt while giving Mock test A , I observed that there was a combined session on speaking and writing ,and there was no dedicated time individually for these sections separatly ,so same will be case in real PTE exam??
> second If I save some time in speaking so can that time be used in writing essay? I mean can I take more than 20 mins ? usually how many essay we get in exam 1 0r 2?
> Thanks


----------



## ngenhit

Sansu83 said:


> I used grammarly for writing and it helped me to improve my writing. My scores were improved from 6 points in writing from the first attempt, though it served my purpose.




Hi Sansu,

Noticed that your Wife's PTE is scheduled.

You had her name in the application or you added later?. What's the delay you are expecting for the partner visa when you provide the name later, if so?

All the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sansu83

ngenhit said:


> Hi Sansu,
> 
> Noticed that your Wife's PTE is scheduled.
> 
> You had her name in the application or you added later?. What's the delay you are expecting for the partner visa when you provide the name later, if so?
> 
> All the best!:fingerscrossed:


I added her name at the time of application, I was asked by case officer to submit my wife's functional English proof, at the same time asked university to provide the letter. Whichever comes first I will submit to case officer.


----------



## sheiky

Sansu83 said:


> I added her name at the time of application, I was asked by case officer to submit my wife's functional English proof, at the same time asked university to provide the letter. Whichever comes first I will submit to case officer.


Hi Sansu,

Hope you are fine. Regarding functional english proof, why cant you submit the Transfer Certificate from the college which will have "Medium of Instruction - English". Will it not be a proof document.? I have it for my wife and thinking to submit the same. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Sansu83

sheiky said:


> Hi Sansu,
> 
> Hope you are fine. Regarding functional english proof, why cant you submit the Transfer Certificate from the college which will have "Medium of Instruction - English". Will it not be a proof document.? I have it for my wife and thinking to submit the same. Correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, you're right, I am just making sure that I have everything covered at the last moment. I have sent application to her university and scheduled PTE if it is delayed by University.


----------



## sheiky

mchandna said:


> Thanks mate. I would try to put in draft of my writing at the earliest.
> 
> Additionally, I would look for material and other stuff related to improve my writing skills especially -written discourse part.
> 
> Awaiting inputs from members on the group.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 90 in written discourse. I used a pattern given below:

1. Introduction Paragraph, First Para, Second Para, Conclusion
2. It should be a Formal Essay and not an informal one. Ex: Never use "I", "We" instead use words like "lets analyze"
3. I used "Firstly", "Secondly" ""To conclude"
4. As member sansu suggested try Grammarly for corrections.

See any videos for Formal English writing in YouTube. You will pump up the written discourse score. Good Luck.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sheiky said:


> I got 90 in written discourse. I used a pattern given below:
> 
> 1. Introduction Paragraph, First Para, Second Para, Conclusion
> 2. It should be a Formal Essay and not an informal one. Ex: Never use "I", "We" instead use words like "lets analyze"
> 3. I used "Firstly", "Secondly" ""To conclude"
> 4. As member sansu suggested try Grammarly for corrections.
> 
> See any videos for Formal English writing in YouTube. You will pump up the written discourse score. Good Luck.


That seems very similar to ielts essay writing

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## bagri1989

Hi All,

Is it worth to buy PTE Practice exam 60$.
Please guide me as I need to start preparing for the exam and recently I write Pearson Versant test and I manage to get good marks in that exam.

If that practice test is worth then please provide any coupon or discount code which I can apply to buy the test.

Thank you in advance


----------



## sheiky

bagri1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it worth to buy PTE Practice exam 60$.
> Please guide me as I need to start preparing for the exam and recently I write Pearson Versant test and I manage to get good marks in that exam.
> 
> If that practice test is worth then please provide any coupon or discount code which I can apply to buy the test.
> 
> Thank you in advance


PTE Gold kit comes with Mock Test A & B for $60. It will be nearly same like real exam with immediate results. You can correct many aspects and improve your skills. Otherwise, you can take Mock Test A only to see where you stand. Best wishes...

I don't think any promo code works for this as this is already in discounted price.(As per Pearson's website)


----------



## hjauhari

Micro111999 said:


> posting again if you have missed this :
> 
> You can get maximum 2 essays or a combination like this:
> 
> 2 SWT + 1 ESSAY (40 min) or
> 3 SWT + 1 ESSAY (50 min) or
> 2 SWT + 2 ESSAY (60 min)
> 
> They all r timed individually and you cannot carry forward time.
> 
> Thanks.. Good Luck



Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## mchandna

sheiky said:


> I got 90 in written discourse. I used a pattern given below:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Introduction Paragraph, First Para, Second Para, Conclusion
> 
> 2. It should be a Formal Essay and not an informal one. Ex: Never use "I", "We" instead use words like "lets analyze"
> 
> 3. I used "Firstly", "Secondly" ""To conclude"
> 
> 4. As member sansu suggested try Grammarly for corrections.
> 
> 
> 
> See any videos for Formal English writing in YouTube. You will pump up the written discourse score. Good Luck.




Thanks a lot for your reply.

Request you to kindly provide more details on this section.

The type of words, sentence formation to be used as most of the essays focus on two side aspects.

Also, if there is a need of any real
Practical example if it could be associated.


Please suggest ways adopted by you to crack this section.

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks in Advance
Mohit Chandna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

HI Sansu83

Is it mandatory to have English Test cleared by Spouse? Asking because I am planning to process it for whole family.

Thanks.


----------



## mv2016

@lucas.wszolek

I am also in to similar situation as yours. Trying to practice as much as on speaking. Also came to know about new technique called Shadowing for improved speaking. My test is scheduled on 8-Aug - Hoping to crack it this time.

Max practice is the key to crack the exam, I am also working on improving spelling mistakes and pronunciation.

Hope it helps.


----------



## krmkumar

Hi folks,
Today, I gave my second attempt. I did pretty well than my previous attempt. I would like to thank you all for your valuable inputs. I do remember that one passage for MCMA question is directly from macmilian book. I am pretty sure about this. passage is the same but question is different but it was easy to answer.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## jsince89

Hey Guys,

how is the test marked

suppose i wanted to score 79 in each module, how many mistakes are allowed. I have read that in-spite of few errors, People end up scoring 90 in Reading and Listening.

can someone please help me on this?


----------



## vikramsydney

I need 65 in each module but my score is L 53 R53 S52 W52.

Any suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## VMMM

vikramsydney said:


> I need 65 in each module but my score is L 53 R53 S52 W52.
> 
> Any suggestion.
> 
> Thanks


Practice a lot.. lots of material available on youtube and other sources.


----------



## whynotaustralia

jsince89 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> how is the test marked
> 
> suppose i wanted to score 79 in each module, how many mistakes are allowed. I have read that in-spite of few errors, People end up scoring 90 in Reading and Listening.
> 
> can someone please help me on this?


Yes you are right. In my case, I made a few mistakes and wasted too much time on summarizing text exercise, which otherwise I find quite simple. I was almost sure that I won't get a superior overall and would have to reappear. Particularly, when I could not complete multiple choice towards the end . left quite a few. Despite this, I could manage an overall superior score with 82 in writing. I had read somewhere browsing through the links that these scores are interconnected . So while you would be answering multiple choice, you are also being judged for reading. Likewise, if you are reading text, you are being assessed for speaking and reading. I will pull out more information as I know that the scoring pattern is mentioned in the PTE book as well. Will try to post it soon.
There is also a video on youtube by a Pearson staff , explaining what all gets assessed and how.

In a nutshell, I could gather that it is important that the grammar bit is taken care off, whether you are speaking / writing or reading. The content may not be as important than an appropriate sentence construction. If you are getting positives in your discourse , grammar and vocabulary you should be fine with some average content as well. Also, if you are not comfortable with computer assessments then IELTS could be a better choice.


----------



## Suby10

krmkumar said:


> Hi folks,
> Today, I gave my second attempt. I did pretty well than my previous attempt. I would like to thank you all for your valuable inputs. I do remember that one passage for MCMA question is directly from macmilian book. I am pretty sure about this. passage is the same but question is different but it was easy to answer.
> 
> Thanks again folks.


Hi Kumar, 

How many essay did u get n what was the topic? Tq!


----------



## sheiky

mchandna said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Request you to kindly provide more details on this section.
> 
> The type of words, sentence formation to be used as most of the essays focus on two side aspects.
> 
> Also, if there is a need of any real
> Practical example if it could be associated.
> 
> 
> Please suggest ways adopted by you to crack this section.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Mohit Chandna
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did not concentrate more on the content but took time to make it readable paragraph. I have to improve in writing too as I got only 77.

The writing template from youtube was useful for constructing sentences.
PTE Essay Template


----------



## Priyavl

Suby10 said:


> krmkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> Today, I gave my second attempt. I did pretty well than my previous attempt. I would like to thank you all for your valuable inputs. I do remember that one passage for MCMA question is directly from macmilian book. I am pretty sure about this. passage is the same but question is different but it was easy to answer.
> 
> Thanks again folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kumar,
> 
> How many essay did u get n what was the topic? Tq!
Click to expand...

Are you able to recall what was the passage from Macmillan about?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i want to start prwparing for pte a, can you please tell me where to start?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

I read somewhere that for the describe image (speaking) type questions, we should not talk more than 38 seconds. Which means we should stop talking before the timer ends else the system will judge that you are unable to finish talking within a given time limit and score you low. Is this correct? Can those with 90 points for speaking clarify this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sansu83

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I read somewhere that for the describe image (speaking) type questions, we should not talk more than 38 seconds. Which means we should stop talking before the timer ends else the system will judge that you are unable to finish talking within a given time limit and score you low. Is this correct? Can those with 90 points for speaking clarify this?
> 
> Thanks!


No, that's not the case according to me, I continued after timer stopped. That didn't make any difference. Others may have different opinion.


----------



## Vikram_99

It's better if you complete it in 37-40 secs . You shouldn't keep on speaking and wait for the timer to stop.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Does 'Read-Loud' section marks, affect to the overall reading marks?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i want to start prwparing for pte a, can you please tell me where to start?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Can someone please help

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsun

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i want to start prwparing for pte a, can you please tell me where to start?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


@_Start with Post one of this thread_ 
This may sound sarcastic, but it's true. Believe me


----------



## krmkumar

Suby10 said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> How many essay did u get n what was the topic? Tq!


One essay -- mass communication. 
Fortunately, even in my first attempt, I have got the same essay


----------



## ngenhit

sanjeewa said:


> Does 'Read-Loud' section marks, affect to the overall reading marks?


Officially yes. Noone knows by how much. Do the whole exam well. But don't change your accent or intonation between the speaking items if possible!.


----------



## sss2016

Hi, yesterday i took scored mock test 

S=53
L=61
R=58
W=59

Overall =59

I am going to do my actual test within 3days ,is it possible to get 65 in all sections?please help


----------



## mchandna

Hi All

Need information on links/material for writing section.

I need to Score 79+ in this section.

Please share your feedback and tips.

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

sss2016 said:


> Hi, yesterday i took scored mock test
> 
> S=53
> L=61
> R=58
> W=59
> 
> Overall =59
> 
> I am going to do my actual test within 3days ,is it possible to get 65 in all sections?please help


Usually, mock test will be tougher than actual test. Thats what i have heard about... 

Since you dont have enough time to take another mock test... you have to experiment with actual test only. 

I have to sit for test on Aug 17. Worried lot since i need 65 in each module. 

Good luck and share your experience after test.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

sss2016 said:


> Hi, yesterday i took scored mock test
> 
> S=53
> L=61
> R=58
> W=59
> 
> Overall =59
> 
> I am going to do my actual test within 3days ,is it possible to get 65 in all sections?please help


Hi, 

I tried to send you the private message. But error occured stating you have blocked not to receive error message.

Basically, i would like to share our experience before and after your PTE as both are aiming 65.

Pls reply if u r interested to share.

Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sss2016

Hi, 

Thanks for your replies.I have already taken my pte actual test on jun 3 last month my scores are:

L=62
R=60
S=39
W=74

Now my speaking scored improved little on my mock test=B 
S=53

My next pte actual test on july 19th


----------



## sss2016

Hi,Sure i will send my scores and i am going to have my test on july 19th i will share my experience after my result.


----------



## neophyte16

- Practice with the Official PTE A guide and the Practice test book for PTE. 
- Scan the editorial pages of newspapers to acquaint yourself with the right choice of words.
- Refer some of the IELTS sites like IELTS writing guide | , the essence in PTE writing essay is same INtro, Opinion 1 & 2 with examples, Conclusion
- Refer this link to acclimatize with the kind of essays that can come, this pretty much sums up the range of essays that one can expect 
http://allinfi.com/pte-academic-most-repeated-essay-types-with-short-cut-points/
- Prepare your own list of words extracted from various reads undertaken, keep growing and referring it each day


----------



## gonnabeexpat

neophyte16 said:


> - Practice with the Official PTE A guide and the Practice test book for PTE.
> - Scan the editorial pages of newspapers to acquaint yourself with the right choice of words.
> - Refer some of the IELTS sites like IELTS writing guide | , the essence in PTE writing essay is same INtro, Opinion 1 & 2 with examples, Conclusion
> - Refer this link to acclimatize with the kind of essays that can come, this pretty much sums up the range of essays that one can expect
> http://allinfi.com/pte-academic-most-repeated-essay-types-with-short-cut-points/
> - Prepare your own list of words extracted from various reads undertaken, keep growing and referring it each day


Thanks this what i was looking for

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

sss2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.I have already taken my pte actual test on jun 3 last month my scores are:
> 
> L=62
> R=60
> S=39
> W=74
> 
> Now my speaking scored improved little on my mock test=B
> S=53
> 
> My next pte actual test on july 19th


Speaking 39???
Writing 74?

Big difference.

How many of them were there along with you?

Did you got disturbed by other fellows?

First time hearing 39.



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dear All,

Kindly find the below-mentioned link to prepare PTE. It contains all essays with their solution and also other useful material.:-

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)

Thanks


----------



## sss2016

I didnt spoke at natural pace and also in pronunciation i have got just 34, and due to wrong advice from my trainer ,i just shouted at speaking section .so system gave me 39:unamused:


----------



## dreamliner

sss2016 said:


> I didnt spoke at natural pace and also in pronunciation i have got just 34, and due to wrong advice from my trainer ,i just shouted at speaking section .so system gave me 39:unamused:


Ok.

Dont keep the microphone very near to mouth as software picks up your breath as answers.

You can test these during mic test.

Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob_1982

i have PTE on 22nd july so if anyone has unused Gold kit or any scored practice test pl. respond


----------



## Suby10

*Pronunciation*

Dear Experts, 

For my Mock Test A, I scored 72 for oral fluency but only 46 for pronunciation. I believe that is what hampered my speaking score to 60. I am not sure how to improve on my pronunciation as I did pronounce all words correctly. I have been searching for materials or videos to evaluate my pronunciation but came across nothing useful by far. Can anyone advise me on this? 

Thanks!


----------



## sss2016

I am sure that accent is important here.
We need speak British accent ,atleast some words.so you immitate any BBC news reader.


----------



## ngenhit

sss2016 said:


> I am sure that accent is important here.
> We need speak British accent ,atleast some words.so you immitate any BBC news reader.


Wow!. It is most certainly not required to do so!! Have you ever given this exam!


----------



## sss2016

No,not yet what about you?


----------



## Suby10

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> For my Mock Test A, I scored 72 for oral fluency but only 46 for pronunciation. I believe that is what hampered my speaking score to 60. I am not sure how to improve on my pronunciation as I did pronounce all words correctly. I have been searching for materials or videos to evaluate my pronunciation but came across nothing useful by far. Can anyone advise me on this?
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## sss2016

I heard that it has pre-recorded answers in speaking section by native English speakers.so if we speak in our slang.sure it will not give more marks for pronunciation.If we speak like a regular english speaker at natural pace, like a casual conversation then it will give good marks.so for that we need to listen speaking.

If you have any answers other than this please convey.


----------



## ace201579264

Hi guys,

Has anyone bought the PTE gold kit for the second time? As I wonder if questions would be exactly the same or different?

Thanks,
Ace


----------



## whynotaustralia

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> For my Mock Test A, I scored 72 for oral fluency but only 46 for pronunciation. I believe that is what hampered my speaking score to 60. I am not sure how to improve on my pronunciation as I did pronounce all words correctly. I have been searching for materials or videos to evaluate my pronunciation but came across nothing useful by far. Can anyone advise me on this?
> 
> Thanks!


If you have scored 72 in oral fluency you will do far better in the actual test. Mock tests are very strict . Specially if you are giving these at home, the microphone tends to catch outside noise which may not be the case in an actual test environment. Suggest, that you do have a look at how your centre is .. if there are enough space between two people .. ideally they maintain a standard workstation space which does not hamper recording quality when a few people are speaking simultaneously. blabla::blabla::blabla


----------



## hari_it_ram

Absolute mis-understanding of PTE Speaking section. I scored two times around 80+ in speaking with natural Indian Accent. I know so many who tried fake accent and scored 40`s. PTE never give points for accent . Pronunciation and fluency plays major role not accent.



sss2016 said:


> I heard that it has pre-recorded answers in speaking section by native English speakers.so if we speak in our slang.sure it will not give more marks for pronunciation.If we speak like a regular english speaker at natural pace, like a casual conversation then it will give good marks.so for that we need to listen speaking.
> 
> If you have any answers other than this please convey.


----------



## sss2016

Oh thanks for your advice.Any tips for Reading section


----------



## dreamliner

hari_it_ram said:


> Absolute mis-understanding of PTE Speaking section. I scored two times around 80+ in speaking with natural Indian Accent. I know so many who tried fake accent and scored 40`s. PTE never give points for accent . Pronunciation and fluency plays major role not accent.


Hi,

Accent is important to some extend. You might have spoken well using Indian accent.
Point is people not to use their mother tongue influence for the words during speaking section. 

Ex: Indian news channels. When you observe, all the news readers have similar accent even though all are from different mother tongue background. Same goes to all countries.

Hope it helps. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

sss2016 said:


> I am sure that accent is important here.
> We need speak British accent ,atleast some words.so you immitate any BBC news reader.


Why would a program/test made in the USA expect a British accent?


----------



## agokarn

trinkasharma said:


> Why would a program/test made in the USA expect a British accent?


PTE is accent neutral. It doesnt have a bias towards any accents as such. 
The only tip is to speak slowly and clearly. It won't understand if you just say things fast.


----------



## dreamliner

agokarn said:


> PTE is accent neutral. It doesnt have a bias towards any accents as such.
> The only tip is to speak slowly and clearly. It won't understand if you just say things fast.


Of course accent is not important for who appearing from English speaking countires. USA and UK does not make much difference.

But from other countries like Sri lanka, India, Bangladesh, Pakistan... their own mother tongue will influence as part of their nature unless they often use English as main source for communication. 

Accent is definitely not so important, but to some extend i believe. 

Some experts can correct me if wrong.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mansawant

dreamliner said:


> Of course accent is not important for who appearing from English speaking countires. USA and UK does not make much difference.
> 
> But from other countries like Sri lanka, India, Bangladesh, Pakistan... their own mother tongue will influence as part of their nature unless they often use English as main source for communication.
> 
> Accent is definitely not so important, but to some extend i believe.
> 
> Some experts can correct me if wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I agree with Dreamliner. That's the reason many Indians struggle to score in Speaking and in other 3 sections they don't have issues. 


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adap

Guys,

Just did my PTE test 1, the result does not look good

LRSW - 59,57,48,62

m looking for 65 in each band.

this friday is my exam...thinking to do the 2nd test on Wednesday....so i have Thursday for brushing up.
or if i fail in 2nd test...thinking to postpone the exam.....as i have to travel to India for PTE....not available in my country.
Any suggestion from expert......i know i messed up with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture in speaking section.

Guys, your valuable advice would be highly appreciated

cheers

Adap


----------



## dreamliner

Adap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just did my PTE test 1, the result does not look good
> 
> LRSW - 59,57,48,62
> 
> m looking for 65 in each band.
> 
> this friday is my exam...thinking to do the 2nd test on Wednesday....so i have Thursday for brushing up.
> or if i fail in 2nd test...thinking to postpone the exam.....as i have to travel to India for PTE....not available in my country.
> Any suggestion from expert......i know i messed up with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture in speaking section.
> 
> Guys, your valuable advice would be highly appreciated
> 
> cheers
> 
> Adap


Hi,

Be little specific. Where you are from and where did you gave your exam?

Your scores are not so bad. Little fine tuning may be needed. This is one big disadvantage of PTE that we will not know how the exam valuation is... i have heard people got 40 is speaking where they were actually English lecture. 

Explain how did u mess up in speaking.
Even if u screw up in repeat sentence and describe image it is not that harm. 
But, retell lecture carries more marks as it allots marks on listening also.

Little explanation is appreciated. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

Adap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just did my PTE test 1, the result does not look good
> 
> LRSW - 59,57,48,62
> 
> m looking for 65 in each band.
> 
> this friday is my exam...thinking to do the 2nd test on Wednesday....so i have Thursday for brushing up.
> or if i fail in 2nd test...thinking to postpone the exam.....as i have to travel to India for PTE....not available in my country.
> Any suggestion from expert......i know i messed up with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture in speaking section.
> 
> Guys, your valuable advice would be highly appreciated
> 
> cheers
> 
> Adap


I think lots of timed practice would help you - specifically for speaking - like repeat sentence - I faced issued if sentence is too long I mean if its longer than 4 seconds or sometime bit twisted at the end - lot of practice will help to train your brain. For re-tell lecture try to note down words and try to use them to form a sentence. Hope it helps.


----------



## hjauhari

*Repeat sentences*

Hi Champs,

Any special technique to crack repeat sentences in speaking section??They are tough to repeat especially if they are lengthy and spoken very fast!!

People who got 90 in spekaing ,please let me know if you guys were able to repeat all 10/12 sentences correctly with proper fluency rate ??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Adap

Dear dreamliner and mv2016,

many thanks for ur prompt reply
m from Bhutan and this 22nd i have a PTE test in kolkata. 
m quite worried looking at my first test result....need some inspiration DOS....
ur advice on speaking, especially on repeat sentence....was not able to catch the speaker..out of 10 i may have attempted only 4- 5 questions. 
cheers

adap


----------



## dreamliner

Adap said:


> Dear dreamliner and mv2016,
> 
> many thanks for ur prompt reply
> m from Bhutan and this 22nd i have a PTE test in kolkata.
> m quite worried looking at my first test result....need some inspiration DOS....
> ur advice on speaking, especially on repeat sentence....was not able to catch the speaker..out of 10 i may have attempted only 4- 5 questions.
> cheers
> 
> adap


Repeat sentence.

If you cannot remember whole words, speak as much as words from sentence. Do not leave unattended.

Have u not attended for the sentences you did not know?



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

Adap said:


> Dear dreamliner and mv2016,
> 
> many thanks for ur prompt reply
> m from Bhutan and this 22nd i have a PTE test in kolkata.
> m quite worried looking at my first test result....need some inspiration DOS....
> ur advice on speaking, especially on repeat sentence....was not able to catch the speaker..out of 10 i may have attempted only 4- 5 questions.
> cheers
> 
> adap


Can we have a look at your punctuation and spelling scores?


----------



## dreamliner

trinkasharma said:


> Can we have a look at your punctuation and spelling scores?


Yes. Adap, share your score details so that we can see where it lagged. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

*Repeat sentences*

Hi dreamliner and Tinkasharma,

Can you guys please help me-

Any special technique to crack repeat sentences in speaking section??They are tough to repeat especially if they are lengthy and spoken very fast!!

People who got 90 in spekaing ,please let me know if you guys were able to repeat all 10/12 sentences correctly with proper fluency rate ??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Adap

thanks guys for ur time

m enabling score was 

grammar - 67
oral fluency - 42
pronunciation - 34
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 49
written discourse - 79

test 1 score LRSW - 59/57/48/62 overall 57

cheers

Adap


----------



## dreamliner

hjauhari said:


> Hi dreamliner and Tinkasharma,
> 
> Can you guys please help me-
> 
> Any special technique to crack repeat sentences in speaking section??They are tough to repeat especially if they are lengthy and spoken very fast!!
> 
> People who got 90 in spekaing ,please let me know if you guys were able to repeat all 10/12 sentences correctly with proper fluency rate ??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Dont give too much importance for repeat sentence as each repeat sentence carries only 1 mark appx. 10 marks for 10 sentences.

High marks on speakings are for retell lecture and 


hjauhari said:


> Hi dreamliner and Tinkasharma,
> 
> Can you guys please help me-
> 
> Any special technique to crack repeat sentences in speaking section??They are tough to repeat especially if they are lengthy and spoken very fast!!
> 
> People who got 90 in spekaing ,please let me know if you guys were able to repeat all 10/12 sentences correctly with proper fluency rate ??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Dont give too much importance for repeat sentence as each repeat sentence carries only 1 mark appx. 10 marks for 10 sentences.

High marks on speakings are for retell lecture, describe image.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## aims

hjauhari said:


> Hi dreamliner and Tinkasharma,
> 
> Can you guys please help me-
> 
> Any special technique to crack repeat sentences in speaking section??They are tough to repeat especially if they are lengthy and spoken very fast!!
> 
> People who got 90 in spekaing ,please let me know if you guys were able to repeat all 10/12 sentences correctly with proper fluency rate ??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hi,

I have learnt a technique from someone on this forum to write down the first letter of each word of the sentence. This has helped me to repeat most of the words correctly.


----------



## hjauhari

aims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have learnt a technique from someone on this forum to write down the first letter of each word of the sentence. This has helped me to repeat most of the words correctly.



Thanks!!

was that successful for listening or speaking section??because in listening ,hardly you will get time to write something on paper!!

Cheers


----------



## aims

hjauhari said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> was that successful for listening or speaking section??because in listening ,hardly you will get time to write something on paper!!
> 
> Cheers


Applicable for both. in Listening you dnt need to write it on the paper, type it on the text area provided.


----------



## whynotaustralia

aims said:


> Applicable for both. in Listening you dnt need to write it on the paper, type it on the text area provided.



For repeat sentence, it may just become a problem. It will be super tough to remember and write both and respond as soon as the time starts.

My suggestion would be to start practicing smaller sentences and develop your cache memory to store information before you start repeating, as you gain comfort increase the length of the sentence by a few words. In my case, I tried to understand the sentence first as to what it was for. Then repeating from the cache memory helped. I purposely tried not to strain myself remembering each and every word and tried to imagine as if I am actually listening to a person live. I would try to relax my mind before the sentence will start rather than focusing too hard. The problem with focusing too hard (and in my case), was that if I don't understand a particular word / accent, I would let this thought cloud over the remaining part of the sentence and then miss it completely. 

Hence, I would try to listen as if I am actually in a conversation with the speaker. Since, most of these repeats are from day to day conversations, they are not very difficult to relate to. For E.g. ' the science lecture will take place in the convention hall at the ground floor.' is an easy sentence to remember and repeat if you think that the person is actually telling you in a regular environment.

The most important thing is whether you have understood the crux of the sentence or not. However, strongly recommend to concentrate more on describe image and retell lecture. They are the biggest contributors to the overall score.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey guys, can suggest me a good pte test center in chennai?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Do i need to specify that iam taking this test for australian immigrqtion?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Guys, 

Those who have attempted PTE in June and July, can you please share your essay questions? It will be very helpful! 

Thanks.


----------



## whynotaustralia

Suby10 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who have attempted PTE in June and July, can you please share your essay questions? It will be very helpful!
> 
> Thanks.


29th June 16 - Whether travelling to other places helps students to do well.. (something to this thought)


----------



## sheiky

Suby10 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Those who have attempted PTE in June and July, can you please share your essay questions? It will be very helpful!
> 
> Thanks.


Considering the global issues which world governments and international organisations are facing, what is the most suppressing issue which you feel you should solve. Give your suggestions.?


----------



## Vinopaal

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, can suggest me a good pte test center in chennai?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Ther are only two centers are available in Chennai, One is Pearson and the other one in Edwise. I have heard that Edwise is having less number of people per batch and have some traffic noises, on the other side Pearson will accompany 15 people per batch and very less noise. 

So, I would recommend you to take the test in Pearson, Amanjikarai.


----------



## Vinopaal

gonnabeexpat said:


> Do i need to specify that iam taking this test for australian immigrqtion?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Please provide your reason for taking this rest. If it is for Immigration, then say so. There is no harm in that.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Vinopaal said:


> Please provide your reason for taking this rest. If it is for Immigration, then say so. There is no harm in that.


Got it

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

Vinopaal said:


> Please provide your reason for taking this rest. If it is for Immigration, then say so. There is no harm in that.


Even if you say no, they knew. Because while registering with PTE website, there is option needs to be selected why we are taking this test.

Options are either to get student visa or to get PR. Their most of them are caught.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, i see lot of consultantcy sites selling exam vouchers fir 9.6k, is it ok to buy from them?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, i see lot of consultantcy sites selling exam vouchers fir 9.6k, is it ok to buy from them?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes... its true. Go for it. I booked for myself got 10% discount. But beware of fakes.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> Yes... its true. Go for it. I booked for myself got 10% discount. But beware of fakes.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Can you give me the name of the site that you used?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04

In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most important invent for the past 100 years? Why?


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> Can you give me the name of the site that you used?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Aeccglobal.com

Click on PTE academic and fill up details, pay through credit card to get the voucher.

Then go to PTE website book you slot,while payment enter the voucher code generated by aecc. Bingo...



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> Aeccglobal.com
> 
> Click on PTE academic and fill up details, pay through credit card to get the voucher.
> 
> Then go to PTE website book you slot,while payment enter the voucher code generated by aecc. Bingo...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


One more question if you dont mind, can i choose the slot after buying the voucher?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> One more question if you dont mind, can i choose the slot after buying the voucher?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You can only chose the slot after buying the voucher. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> You can only chose the slot after buying the voucher.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thqnks a bunch fir answeing my queries promptly 😃

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk

Dear all,

Based on your experience, if my IELTS score is L8 R7.5 W7 S7, what is my chance to get 79 in each for PTE? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thqnks a bunch fir answeing my queries promptly 😃
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


If u book soon, dont forget share your experience as many of including me are looking for hints. Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> If u book soon, dont forget share your experience as many of including me are looking for hints. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Will do  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## umadkhan

Hi,

Anyone who attempt IELTS and PTE both, which one is easier or mean you can get the score easily.


Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

umadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who attempt IELTS and PTE both, which one is easier or mean you can get the score easily.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have taken ielts general exam, it was quite tough. However, i managed to score above 7 in all the modules. I Had to really work hard for it. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk

Dear all, Based on your experience, if my IELTS score is L8 R7.5 W7 S7, what is my chance to get 79 in each for PTE? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Well it really depends on what level of english you are currently at.

if you are well user of english and you have right writing skills ( somewhere close to Shakespeare style) then IELTS is easy. there are 11 books published by Cambridge and with each book having 4 test each,. you should be good. hard work and practice will sail you in IELTS.

PTE is alternative option for us who were not considered worthy by IELTS. Our handwriting would have given doctors run for their money. Neither Shakespeare nor T.S.Eliot bless us. but good thing was most of us were computer user for sometime and were competent in typing fast. PTE has limited material and relatively new. 
PTE is combination test (Meaning, Speaking and listening might be scored for one question and relative socre can be done for each item type) However IELTS each exam happens in silos. No conection with other 4 test.

what suits you is your call entirely. In my place. PTE can be booked in next 2 days. but IELTS wait time is 2 months. PTE scores come in next 16-24 hours.. but IELTS come in fixed 13 days

there are batters for IELTS and there are batters for PTE. its you who need to choose. ultimately its your money.


----------



## dreamliner

dreamsanj said:


> Well it really depends on what level of english you are currently at.
> 
> if you are well user of english and you have right writing skills ( somewhere close to Shakespeare style) then IELTS is easy. there are 11 books published by Cambridge and with each book having 4 test each,. you should be good. hard work and practice will sail you in IELTS.
> 
> PTE is alternative option for us who were not considered worthy by IELTS. Our handwriting would have given doctors run for their money. Neither Shakespeare nor T.S.Eliot bless us. but good thing was most of us were computer user for sometime and were competent in typing fast. PTE has limited material and relatively new.
> PTE is combination test (Meaning, Speaking and listening might be scored for one question and relative socre can be done for each item type) However IELTS each exam happens in silos. No conection with other 4 test.
> 
> what suits you is your call entirely. In my place. PTE can be booked in next 2 days. but IELTS wait time is 2 months. PTE scores come in next 16-24 hours.. but IELTS come in fixed 13 days
> 
> there are batters for IELTS and there are batters for PTE. its you who need to choose. ultimately its your money.


I have heard, if someone is good at pte, ielts is easy for them.

Not sure how did they conclude as i am yet to give my PTE next month first time. Never gave ielts.

Also heard, ielts's nick name is 0.5 scam. They will intentionally reduce your point by 0.5. now you know why.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

dreamliner said:


> I have heard, if someone is good at pte, ielts is easy for them.
> 
> Not sure how did they conclude as i am yet to give my PTE next month first time. Never gave ielts.
> 
> Also heard, ielts's nick name is 0.5 scam. They will intentionally reduce your point by 0.5. now you know why.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


wow, dint know IELTS had a nick name.

well in my 3 rd attempt I got 2 band 9( Listening and Reading). writing 6.5 speaking 7.5.

when I thought ( Much like" pirates of Caribbean dialogue" )Abadon all hopes" "all is lost" PTE rescue boat came and pulled me up ( felt like Kate winslet of titanic). Now i am in last stages and having trained few of fellow buddies in PTE I can vouch that PTE is lot easier to crack. you need strategies than english to crack open the PTE pandora box. best news was 4 of them confirmed grants in last 15 days, I am happy for them and waiting for my grant letter.

all this could have been possible because of PTE.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Vinopaal said:


> Ther are only two centers are available in Chennai, One is Pearson and the other one in Edwise. I have heard that Edwise is having less number of people per batch and have some traffic noises, on the other side Pearson will accompany 15 people per batch and very less noise.
> 
> So, I would recommend you to take the test in Pearson, Amanjikarai.


Thanks vinoo  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

dreamsanj said:


> wow, dint know IELTS had a nick name.
> 
> well in my 3 rd attempt I got 2 band 9( Listening and Reading). writing 6.5 speaking 7.5.
> 
> when I thought ( Much like" pirates of Caribbean dialogue" )Abadon all hopes" "all is lost" PTE rescue boat came and pulled me up ( felt like Kate winslet of titanic). Now i am in last stages and having trained few of fellow buddies in PTE I can vouch that PTE is lot easier to crack. you need strategies than english to crack open the PTE pandora box. best news was 4 of them confirmed grants in last 15 days, I am happy for them and waiting for my grant letter.
> 
> all this could have been possible because of PTE.


Yep, coz PTE has no human intervention. You get what you have done. You can get 90 in pte. Never heard 9 in ielts.

Also it depends on country you give ielts. Many of my friends found ielts is scam especially in developing countries. 

They knew you will get 10 points if you score 7. Truth......

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## umadkhan

Hi,

This forum is really information and also I am oberving very quick response on the questions 
Thanks everyone for help.


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks vinoo
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


How come 15 people has less noise than 4 people !!!!!

All 15 fellows shout at same time like fish market. 4 is better. Traffic noise???? 
This can be concluded if some one has experienced as it cannot be. People who pay for test will usually complain on these to edwise.

Think and give your best shot.





Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

iam not surprised to see this many people holding a negative opinion about ielts. But, i think ielts exam can be cracked if you adapt proper strategy and approach for all the modules. I was able to get more than 7 in each module in my first attempt irself and i can assure you that i did not get that score just out of pure luck.


I have seen many people score excellent marks in, ls, and r but they generally loose out in the writing module. I your writing is not upto certain standard, rest assured you will not get more than 6.5. 

I think the written module undergoes strict evaluation and if you give them what they want yiu can easily score more than 7. I followed ieltsadvantafe.com, all their posts about the writing module was super useful.

With all said and done, i really dont think ielts is a scam, its just that the evaluation for writing module tend to be a tad too strict.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> iam not surprised to see this many people holding a negative opinion about ielts. But, i think ielts exam can be cracked if you adapt proper strategy and approach for all the modules. I was able to get more than 7 in each module in my first attempt irself and i can assure you that i did not get that score just out of pure luck.
> 
> 
> I have seen many people score excellent marks in, ls, and r but they generally loose out in the writing module. I your writing is not upto certain standard, rest assured you will not get more than 6.5.
> 
> I think the written module undergoes strict evaluation and if you give them what they want yiu can easily score more than 7. I followed ieltsadvantafe.com, all their posts about the writing module was super useful.
> 
> With all said and done, i really dont think ielts is a scam, its just that the evaluation for writing module tend to be a tad too strict.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Hi Friend, 

Which country and place did you gave your Ielts?



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Which country and place did you gave your Ielts?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


India, chennai

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> India, chennai
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Ok. Good. 

Myself noted the point.

Any advise on point comparison like ielts 7 is equal to PTE 65, and ielts 6 is equal to PTE 50?


Do you agree pte has points advantage?

Thank you.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> Ok. Good.
> 
> Myself noted the point.
> 
> Any advise on point comparison like ielts 7 is equal to PTE 65, and ielts 6 is equal to PTE 50?
> 
> 
> Do you agree pte has points advantage?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Sorry, i don't have any idea about pte. Therfore, i dobt know how to draw relatuonship, between pte and ielts scores.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorry, i don't have any idea about pte. Therfore, i dobt know how to draw relatuonship, between pte and ielts scores.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


My friend, 
This particular thread is about PTE.  

Have a good day. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> My friend,
> This particular thread is about PTE.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Hmmm.....

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kundu30

Hi Guys,

I am trying to get 79+ in each section, below is my score in detail:

L-78
R-74
S-80
W-76

Enabling skills:

Grammar:63
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 66
Spelling: 21
Vocab:78
WD: 53

On which tasks should i focus more ? was it only because of spelling that i missed to score 79 in both writing and listening ?


----------



## Suby10

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to get 79+ in each section, below is my score in detail:
> 
> L-78
> R-74
> S-80
> W-76
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar:63
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 66
> Spelling: 21
> Vocab:78
> WD: 53
> 
> On which tasks should i focus more ? was it only because of spelling that i missed to score 79 in both writing and listening ?


Hi, 

Can I know what was your essay topic? Thanks!


----------



## theariezman

I have a question regarding the PTE result for australian immigration. 

Do we need overall 65 or 65 in each module.

And does skills level matters?

I have attempted a mock test which is overall 52 and each module was ranging from 47 to 60.

I know it was a very bad score and this is what I wanted to check. I missed alot of repeat sentences and my session was also hanged at some point while speaking so I have to click next.

Hopefully I will be practicing more and then attempt.

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikramsydney

Any suggestion for good PTE exam center in Sydeny?


----------



## Vinopaal

theariezman said:


> I have a question regarding the PTE result for australian immigration.
> 
> Do we need overall 65 or 65 in each module.
> 
> And does skills level matters?
> 
> I have attempted a mock test which is overall 52 and each module was ranging from 47 to 60.
> 
> I know it was a very bad score and this is what I wanted to check. I missed alot of repeat sentences and my session was also hanged at some point while speaking so I have to click next.
> 
> Hopefully I will be practicing more and then attempt.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Usually, Mock tests are harder compared to real exams. So don't lose your hope, just keep practicing. Coming to your question, you need to score 65+ in all four sections. 

Cheers


----------



## krmkumar

Hi All,

I took my 2nd attempt on 15 July and got my result on 16 July. This time, it came out with flying colors.
L/R/S/W -- 80/72/88/72.

After my first attempt, I lost interest in preparing for the exam but somehow gained my confidence and within this period I concentrated only on my drawbacks and did not even practise any other concepts. I would like to thank you all for your help. 


Now I am on my way to fill EOI.


----------



## mansawant

vikramsydney said:


> Any suggestion for good PTE exam center in Sydeny?


My nephew had been to Pearson center in CBD and found no issues. Just recently a new center Central Queenland University has been opened in Sydney. This one is new center so hoping it should have good set up.

Thanks..


----------



## Vinopaal

krmkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took my 2nd attempt on 15 July and got my result on 16 July. This time, it came out with flying colors.
> L/R/S/W -- 80/72/88/72.
> 
> After my first attempt, I lost interest in preparing for the exam but somehow gained my confidence and within this period I concentrated only on my drawbacks and did not even practise any other concepts. I would like to thank you all for your help.
> 
> 
> Now I am on my way to fill EOI.


Awesome Awesome, All the best buddy.


----------



## farazaid01

i got this pte score in first attempt:
pte writing:80
Listening:76
reading:65
speaking:50

I am targetting for 79 each?

i practised alot but still got this result. My two PTE mock scores were nearly the same as above.

I want to improve reading and speaking scores? any tips from experienced omes?

in ielts academic i got 7 in speaking and listening and 7.5 in reading and writing.


----------



## sounddonor

farazaid01 said:


> i got this pte score in first attempt:
> pte writing:80
> Listening:76
> reading:65
> speaking:50
> 
> I am targetting for 79 each?
> 
> i practised alot but still got this result. My two PTE mock scores were nearly the same as above.
> 
> I want to improve reading and speaking scores? any tips from experienced omes?
> 
> in ielts academic i got 7 in speaking and listening and 7.5 in reading and writing.


What was your mic position? Most people claim that we have to keep mic above the nose level to get the maximum.


----------



## vikramsydney

*thanks*



mansawant said:


> My nephew had been to Pearson center in CBD and found no issues. Just recently a new center Central Queenland University has been opened in Sydney. This one is new center so hoping it should have good set up.
> 
> Thanks..


thanks for information


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Target is 79. Got the below for practice test A 

Communicative Skills

Listening68
Reading68
Speaking77
Writing68

Any thoughts? Test is on Thursday. Exhausted.


----------



## whynotaustralia

KEIRA CCC said:


> Target is 79. Got the below for practice test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening68
> Reading68
> Speaking77
> Writing68
> 
> Any thoughts? Test is on Thursday. Exhausted.



Sorry to know. Was this per your expectation ? if not, can IELTS be an option ?


----------



## Suby10

krmkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took my 2nd attempt on 15 July and got my result on 16 July. This time, it came out with flying colors.
> L/R/S/W -- 80/72/88/72.
> 
> After my first attempt, I lost interest in preparing for the exam but somehow gained my confidence and within this period I concentrated only on my drawbacks and did not even practise any other concepts. I would like to thank you all for your help.
> 
> 
> Now I am on my way to fill EOI.


Congrats Kumar! What was your essay topic? Mind sharing. Tq!


----------



## rtbrfr

hi guys,

i am following pte-a thread for practice material where i can take few mock test to assess my ability.

Please help with soft copy of macmillan or kennys guide. 

kindly help.


----------



## divnit

divnit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Results from Test 1:
> 
> *Overall Score: 72*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 73
> Reading 70
> Speaking 73
> Writing 72
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90


Hey All,

I gave a repeat exam, 2nd one in all, in order to get better scores as I desired and here are my latest scores:

*Overall Score: 88*

*Communicative Skills*
Listening 79
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 89


*Enabling Skills*
Grammar 87
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 79
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 54

What I can infer from the scores and how I prepared based on the first test is as followed:

In my first test, I got low scores in writing because I focused on writing with advanced vocabulary and written discourse. While doing so I screwed up on my time, and could not review what wrote at the end. Due to this, I had many spelling mistakes that got me the results I got.

In the second attempt, my sole focus was on finishing my writing with enough time to spare for review. Used simple sentences. Made sure to keep last 2-3 minutes to review and correct spellings or grammar.

This change in strategy helped me get the score I wanted.

I suppose I lost myself somewhere between the test due to anxiety, for nothing, to say the least, and a very loud headphone and scored poorly in the Listening section.

For any query, help, support, please PM me directly and I shall reply here for everyone's help.


----------



## sss2016

Hi today i have got my pte result 2nd attempt

L=67
R=62
S=43
W=76

Please help how to improve pronunciation score.i am really frustrated after seen my result .

pronunciation=36

My 1st attempt scores

L=62
R=60
S=39
W=74

Help please



L=


----------



## hjauhari

*Mock Test B*

Hi Guys,

Today Attempted my Mock Test B and got following scores

R/W/S/L- 57/70/57/70

Highly disappointed ,Can any one sugggest me how to work upon these two speaking and reading sections in order to achieve 65+?

What is usually difficullty level of real PTE comparative to Mock Test and also its marking?

Will I get any A4 sheets at centre to jot down the points or need to take myself??

Thanks
Joe


----------



## sounddonor

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today Attempted my Mock Test B and got following scores
> 
> R/W/S/L- 57/70/57/70
> 
> Highly disappointed ,Can any one sugggest me how to work upon these two speaking and reading sections in order to achieve 65+?
> 
> What is usually difficullty level of real PTE comparative to Mock Test and also its marking?
> 
> Will I get any A4 sheets at centre to jot down the points or need to take myself??
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


I found it relatively easy in real test. Yes, you will be given a erasable booklet.


----------



## dreamliner

sss2016 said:


> Hi today i have got my pte result 2nd attempt
> 
> L=67
> R=62
> S=43
> W=76
> 
> Please help how to improve pronunciation score.i am really frustrated after seen my result .
> 
> pronunciation=36
> 
> My 1st attempt scores
> 
> L=62
> R=60
> S=39
> W=74
> 
> Help please
> 
> 
> 
> L=


To know your pronunciation, we need to here how you speak. Best is record a read a loud audio and send the link.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## umadkhan

Hi,

can you please share some links for PTE preparation and mock test?


Thanks 




divnit said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I gave a repeat exam, 2nd one in all, in order to get better scores as I desired and here are my latest scores:
> 
> *Overall Score: 88*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 79
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 89
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 87
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 54
> 
> What I can infer from the scores and how I prepared based on the first test is as followed:
> 
> In my first test, I got low scores in writing because I focused on writing with advanced vocabulary and written discourse. While doing so I screwed up on my time, and could not review what wrote at the end. Due to this, I had many spelling mistakes that got me the results I got.
> 
> In the second attempt, my sole focus was on finishing my writing with enough time to spare for review. Used simple sentences. Made sure to keep last 2-3 minutes to review and correct spellings or grammar.
> 
> This change in strategy helped me get the score I wanted.
> 
> I suppose I lost myself somewhere between the test due to anxiety, for nothing, to say the least, and a very loud headphone and scored poorly in the Listening section.
> 
> For any query, help, support, please PM me directly and I shall reply here for everyone's help.


----------



## GSSinOZ

umadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please share some links for PTE preparation and mock test?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I gave a repeat exam, 2nd one in all, in order to get better scores as I desired and here are my latest scores:
> 
> *Overall Score: 88*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 79
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 89
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 87
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 54
> 
> What I can infer from the scores and how I prepared based on the first test is as followed:
> 
> In my first test, I got low scores in writing because I focused on writing with advanced vocabulary and written discourse. While doing so I screwed up on my time, and could not review what wrote at the end. Due to this, I had many spelling mistakes that got me the results I got.
> 
> In the second attempt, my sole focus was on finishing my writing with enough time to spare for review. Used simple sentences. Made sure to keep last 2-3 minutes to review and correct spellings or grammar.
> 
> This change in strategy helped me get the score I wanted.
> 
> I suppose I lost myself somewhere between the test due to anxiety, for nothing, to say the least, and a very loud headphone and scored poorly in the Listening section.
> 
> For any query, help, support, please PM me directly and I shall reply here for everyone's help.
Click to expand...


Refer to my WordPress in this same name


----------



## hjauhari

sanjeewa said:


> I found it relatively easy in real test. Yes, you will be given a erasable booklet.


Thanks!!

Did you also find the marking given by computer to be realtively easy??

Any tips to score more on speaking especially?


----------



## sounddonor

hjauhari said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Did you also find the marking given by computer to be realtively easy??
> 
> Any tips to score more on speaking especially?


I am waiting for the results. However, as I read from this forum marking is more lenient than mocks.


----------



## hjauhari

sanjeewa said:


> I am waiting for the results. However, as I read from this forum marking is more lenient than mocks.


Good luck for your result mate!!

As you have recently given the test,please let me know your essay topic? how many essay did u get 1 or 2?


----------



## sounddonor

hjauhari said:


> Good luck for your result mate!!
> 
> As you have recently given the test,please let me know your essay topic? how many essay did u get 1 or 2?


Thanks . I got two essays. 

1. Some people believe law changes human behaviour. Do you agree/disagree? straight from the list.

2. Families should have own only one car. why they need this. Discuss both pros and cons


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys what is the minimum word count for tge essays?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys what is the minimum word count for tge essays?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


200-300 words


----------



## hjauhari

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks . I got two essays.
> 
> 1. Some people believe law changes human behaviour. Do you agree/disagree? straight from the list.
> 
> 2. Families should have own only one car. why they need this. Discuss both pros and cons


Thanks!!

How were the repeat sentences? were they they too tough or lengthy to repeat or manageable mainly in speaking section!!


----------



## sounddonor

hjauhari said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> How were the repeat sentences? were they they too tough or lengthy to repeat or manageable mainly in speaking section!!


They are not tough. not lengthy and manageable. But you will get distracted from other test takers.


----------



## hjauhari

sanjeewa said:


> They are not tough. not lengthy and manageable. But you will get distracted from other test takers.


Thanks for your prompt replies!!

How was the reading session and how will you rate overall test on a scale of 10 in terms of difficulty level-10 been most tough in comparison to mock tests!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## sounddonor

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your prompt replies!!
> 
> How was the reading session and how will you rate overall test on a scale of 10 in terms of difficulty level-10 been most tough in comparison to mock tests!!
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


In fact reading sections fill in the blanks more or less same as mocks for me and the re-order paras were easy. I would say it is in level 7-8 in difficulty level for me. I think, I would have been practice more on reading. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lucas.wszolek

WEIGHTAGE of MARKS in each section:-
SPEAKING= 
This item (Re-tell lecture) carries HIGHEST Weightage of marks in speaking section. The Describe image item is having second highest weight after re-tell lecture. So focus on this, to achieve good scores in speaking module. Try to speak full time (40 seconds).
Reading=
Fill in the blanks Reading and Writing (drop down) contain Maximum marks in reading section. Try to spend maximum time on these. 
Reorder paragraphs contain second highest marks in reading. Try to mark at least one correct adjacent pair as it contains partial credit marking scheme.
Item types MC –CMA contain negative marking and if u are targeting 65+ u can skip them as they are very time-consuming. Spend at a max of 5-6 mins for all the MCQS
Listening=
Writing from Dictation item contains Maximum marks followed by highlight Incorrect words. Make a note of time as many students miss out this section because of lack of time which affects their writing as well as their listening score.


----------



## dreamliner

sss2016 said:


> Oh thanks for your advice.Any tips for Reading section


Hi,

You suppose to attend your pte 2nd time.

Pls share your results along with suggestions if any.

Thanks.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinkgarg

Advice needed from gurus:

I got the following score in ptepractice Test Version 1 (Test A):

Listening 84
Reading 78
Speaking 79 (surprise)
Writing 79

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 82
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 79

I am targeting 79 and struggled in Speaking during the test, but Reading score is lowest. Should I focus more on Reading or on Speaking. The text is scheduled for coming Tuesday.


----------



## nehajn2000

Can anyone suggest which book to buy. 

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack

OR

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)

Need an urgent reply please.

Thanks


----------



## dreamliner

nehajn2000 said:


> Can anyone suggest which book to buy.
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> OR
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> 
> Need an urgent reply please.
> 
> Thanks


Get the McMillan one. 

It has set of 4 test.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000

which one is McMillan? 1st or 2nd?

OR

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)


----------



## dreamliner

nehajn2000 said:


> which one is McMillan? 1st or 2nd?
> 
> OR
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)


2nd one I think.

1st one is test plus which is software based. That is why is mentioned as 'with key'.

Confirm before buy.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83

Hello Guys,

I wanted to say thank you all for your contribuition. My wife has acheived the desired score for functional english. I shared all the inputs given by you'll to her and she made it. I was not aware of few things during my PTE exam, anyways. Thanks and keep rocking


----------



## sounddonor

I got results just now, L/W/S/R 66/67/61/64. Going to book next exam straightaway.


----------



## dreamliner

sanjeewa said:


> I got results just now, L/W/S/R 66/67/61/64. Going to book next exam straightaway.


What was your essay?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

dreamliner said:


> What was your essay?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I already posted them. However, here again.

1. Some people believe law changes human behaviour. Do you agree/disagree? straight from the list.

2. Families should have own only one car. why they need this. Discuss both pros and cons


----------



## dreamliner

sanjeewa said:


> I already posted them. However, here again.
> 
> 1. Some people believe law changes human behaviour. Do you agree/disagree? straight from the list.
> 
> 2. Families should have own only one car. why they need this. Discuss both pros and cons


Ohhh.. ok. I recall you old post.

Have you not attended any of the speaking section questions?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

dreamliner said:


> Ohhh.. ok. I recall you old post.
> 
> Have you not attended any of the speaking section questions?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I attended to all questions. However, I got panic during the exam and got wrong/missed very easy questions. Hence, I desire this score.


----------



## dreamliner

sanjeewa said:


> I attended to all questions. However, I got panic during the exam and got wrong/missed very easy questions. Hence, I desire this score.


Ok.

Can you share your details scores like Grammer, pronunciation etc if you don't mind?

My exam is next month.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

dreamliner said:


> Ok.
> 
> Can you share your details scores like Grammer, pronunciation etc if you don't mind?
> 
> My exam is next month.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Grammar 80 
Oral Fluency 66 
Pronunciation 48
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 58

Good luck for your exam.


----------



## nehajn2000

Anyone who can really jot down points to crack PTE exam, i have to achieve 8 each.


----------



## Zee_04

I have the Mcmillain PTE book sofycopy, if anyone needs pls send me email on <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information -see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## nehajn2000

Can anyone jot down points to crack PTE exam in one go, i need 8 each?


----------



## dreamliner

sanjeewa said:


> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 48
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 58
> 
> Good luck for your exam.


You are good.

Just little fine-tune needed on pronunciation.

Good luck

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000

Zee_04 said:


> I have the Mcmillain PTE book sofycopy, if anyone needs pls send me email on <*SNIP*>
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need it , let me see how it is, ill buy hard copy then.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha
> Noida


----------



## gagneshsharma

nehajn2000 said:


> Zee_04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Mcmillain PTE book sofycopy, if anyone needs pls send me email on <*SNIP*>
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need it , let me see how it is, ill buy hard copy then.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha
> Noida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please email me at
> 
> <SNIP> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> Please Remove spaces.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Adap

Guys,

Appearing exam tomarrow....
Need some advice ... On read aloud ..
Do we have to read fast or slow or a medium pace.... My aim is just 65 ....
Both of my practice test ... Speaking is less than 60 ..... May be because of read aloud 


Plez help

Cheers

Adap


----------



## Vahuja

Hi, can some one please assist me how to enroll for PTE exam?
I can see few discount voucher are they for real? 

Regards, 
VA


----------



## GSSinOZ

Vahuja said:


> Hi, can some one please assist me how to enroll for PTE exam?
> I can see few discount voucher are they for real?
> 
> Regards,
> VA


Hi Vahuja. You can just type "Book pte exam" in Google and it will give you the Pearson website. One suggestion is that go for Pearson centre rather than franchise or authorized centres. 
Vouchers are real. Last year I got the discount of 10 percent using PTE2015


----------



## GSSinOZ

Adap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appearing exam tomarrow....
> Need some advice ... On read aloud ..
> Do we have to read fast or slow or a medium pace.... My aim is just 65 ....
> Both of my practice test ... Speaking is less than 60 ..... May be because of read aloud
> 
> 
> Plez help
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adap


HI Adap - wish you all the best. Be confident. Don't show the nervousness in the voice. Practice for stable voice and you should be able to crack it. Keep us posted tomorrow.


----------



## GSSinOZ

nehajn2000 said:


> Can anyone suggest which book to buy.
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack
> 
> OR
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> 
> Need an urgent reply please.
> 
> Thanks


Nehajn- check my WordPress blog for more information. Same name


----------



## hjauhari

sanjeewa said:


> I got results just now, L/W/S/R 66/67/61/64. Going to book next exam straightaway.


Hi,

In the Mock Test A & B ,was your score near by to this real PTE or performed better in PTE?

I just want to co-relate real PTE and Mock tests scores!!

Good luck for your next exam!!


----------



## sounddonor

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the Mock Test A & B ,was your score near by to this real PTE or performed better in PTE?
> 
> I just want to co-relate real PTE and Mock tests scores!!
> 
> Good luck for your next exam!!


I think it is close to my mock B, I got a similar pattern. Only managed to get increase 4 or 5 marks in the real test. Furthermore, I have noticed similar pattern these days in other test takers also. practise test scores will reflect your actual results.


----------



## VMMM

Adap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appearing exam tomarrow....
> Need some advice ... On read aloud ..
> Do we have to read fast or slow or a medium pace.... My aim is just 65 ....
> Both of my practice test ... Speaking is less than 60 ..... May be because of read aloud
> 
> 
> Plez help
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adap


Adap, 

Its important that you read at a pace that is easily understandable, it doesn't mean it should be too slow as well. Just read at a normal pace. And you have to make sure that take proper pauses at full stops and commas. Try to bring out the expression of the sentence by raising and lowering your voice levels.


----------



## aggpunit

divnit said:


> divnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Results from Test 1:
> 
> *Overall Score: 72*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 73
> Reading 70
> Speaking 73
> Writing 72
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I gave a repeat exam, 2nd one in all, in order to get better scores as I desired and here are my latest scores:
> 
> *Overall Score: 88*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 79
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 89
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 87
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 54
> 
> What I can infer from the scores and how I prepared based on the first test is as followed:
> 
> In my first test, I got low scores in writing because I focused on writing with advanced vocabulary and written discourse. While doing so I screwed up on my time, and could not review what wrote at the end. Due to this, I had many spelling mistakes that got me the results I got.
> 
> In the second attempt, my sole focus was on finishing my writing with enough time to spare for review. Used simple sentences. Made sure to keep last 2-3 minutes to review and correct spellings or grammar.
> 
> This change in strategy helped me get the score I wanted.
> 
> I suppose I lost myself somewhere between the test due to anxiety, for nothing, to say the least, and a very loud headphone and scored poorly in the Listening section.
> 
> For any query, help, support, please PM me directly and I shall reply here for everyone's help.
Click to expand...

Massive improvement. congrats. Where did you appeared for the exam? how much was the diff in days between two attempts?


----------



## rickybd2

Does anybody has the updated list of the pte essays. I could not get any clue of these topics on google. So i am guessing these question are yet to appear in the exam. Can anybody cross check it for me. I already prepared more than 70%. one fellow member told me he got the number 25 in his first attempt. 

22.	Benefits and problems of studying and performing old theatre play in high school
23.	The positive and negative effects of technology on teachers’ role.
24.	Following a strict routine and whether it is beneficial or not in staying focused.
25.	There is no need of newspaper in the modern world... support your point of view.
26.	Purpose of education should let people to become professional workers and good members of society. Others believe that purpose of education should be fulfilment of achieving.


----------



## Vahuja

Hi, i am confused as which PTE centre shall i book in New Delhi. It is showing 3 different options in delhi! 
Any one who can assist as which is the best centre in term of the facilities ? 
Any reviews for Global Opportunities, New Delhi?


----------



## Vikram_99

Adap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appearing exam tomarrow....
> Need some advice ... On read aloud ..
> Do we have to read fast or slow or a medium pace.... My aim is just 65 ....
> Both of my practice test ... Speaking is less than 60 ..... May be because of read aloud
> 
> 
> Plez help
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adap


On a natural pace, not slow not fast..
Just maintain fluency and pronunciation, you will easily crack it.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

cindyjane said:


> Thanks vikram_99. But my major concern is the pronunciation, im really confuse cause i am very confident with that. And only got 39. Do u have any tips for that? Ive been following this thread for a long time and notice that people from india always get a high score in pronunciation.


Sorry for the late reply, I missed your message..
Replying to your query if it's still required..
Don't go too fast when you pronounce words..coz that computer will count two words as one and you will be scored zero there.
Maintain natural pace but yes dont get too slow. Rest will be fine.. 

Thanks
Vik

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AyamS

Hi guys. I was just wondering if someone could share where you got the mock tests? I scrolled back a few pages (and it took like 30 minutes for 5 pages to load on the 1Mbps office network) and could not find anything suggesting where to get it. Is it the one on the official website that you have to pay to get?


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Hi guys

sat for the test yesterday. Today morning got the email telling the scores are ready. Cant view the results as it says a program error in every single time when i try to access
Did anyone face similar thing before? 
OMG I am so worried. Tried to call customer service several times and could not get connected. Sent email, FB messages but no reply yet.

Why only me LORD 

Please comment if you have seen similar situations..

Have a great weekend.


----------



## romero2005

how was it. did u get results machan


----------



## romero2005

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi guys
> 
> sat for the test yesterday. Today morning got the email telling the scores are ready. Cant view the results as it says a program error in every single time when i try to access
> Did anyone face similar thing before?
> OMG I am so worried. Tried to call customer service several times and could not get connected. Sent email, FB messages but no reply yet.
> 
> Why only me LORD
> 
> Please comment if you have seen similar situations..
> 
> Have a great weekend.



how was it. did u get results machan


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, have my second PTE tomorrow..Shall post the questions, if some one is keen to know..


----------



## hjauhari

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, have my second PTE tomorrow..Shall post the questions, if some one is keen to know..


Hi Vishnu,

How was your first attempt??

Can you please share the essay topics?

Thanks


----------



## hjauhari

*Hiiting Next Button*

Gurus,

Can we click next button even though recording is going on if we are done with our answer? for example read aloud,summarize spoen text and writing summary etc

what should be the mic position during speakin as some suggested in the forum -
1)above nose level
2)on the mouth
3)some what below mouth


----------



## Giri vishnu

hey, my last essay was- something related to nature and stuff, where we had to discuss both sides. This time I am only focusing on my speaking- because in rest all I had above 65- In speaking, my bad luck shined, with rebooting of my machine twice..

On clicking next, I am confused too, some say you should wait, others say- move on, I actually waited for that blue thing to complete on it's own..


----------



## hjauhari

Giri vishnu said:


> hey, my last essay was- something related to nature and stuff, where we had to discuss both sides. This time I am only focusing on my speaking- because in rest all I had above 65- In speaking, my bad luck shined, with rebooting of my machine twice..
> 
> On clicking next, I am confused too, some say you should wait, others say- move on, I actually waited for that blue thing to complete on it's own..


Thanks!1

\so, where you are planning to put mic this time,because some say it affects your score while others say ,it does not!! confused over mic position during speaking section!:confused2:


----------



## nehajn2000

to get 8 each how to study? Will overall 8 also count for points?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Well, I will do the testing before the start of the exam, they give you an option to check, this time, I will do it more vigilantly and start if my Voice is first clear to myself..


----------



## samb19802000

*PTE-A Essay*

Guys, 

today I downloaded this and think will be helpful for you all.


----------



## Vahuja

Vahuja said:


> Hi, i am confused as which PTE centre shall i book in New Delhi. It is showing 3 different options in delhi!
> Any one who can assist as which is the best centre in term of the facilities ?
> Any reviews for Global Opportunities, New Delhi?


Please help friends: Need to give exam by next week ?


----------



## sounddonor

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> today I downloaded this and think will be helpful for you all.


This is really useful. from where did you find this.


----------



## VMMM

Vahuja said:


> Please help friends: Need to give exam by next week ?


I took it at Nirman Vihar. Centre was good and well maintained. Not sure how the other ones are though.


----------



## VMMM

hjauhari said:


> Thanks!1
> 
> \so, where you are planning to put mic this time,because some say it affects your score while others say ,it does not!! confused over mic position during speaking section!:confused2:


I never visited this forum before giving the exam actually. Didn't even know the mic position matters. Just tested the mic in the beginning and listened to my voice a couple of times. When I was satisfied I went ahead. 

Open your mouth, don't be too loud, focus on pronunciations, speak at normal pace that everyone can understand. 

All the best.


----------



## KEIRA CCC

romero2005 said:


> how was it. did u get results machan


Hi

exam was bit tough. Yes i got access now for the results and it is 71 72 74 and 75 . My target is 79 each. Seems far away:juggle:


----------



## Vinopaal

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi
> 
> exam was bit tough. Yes i got access now for the results and it is 71 72 74 and 75 . My target is 79 each. Seems far away:juggle:


It's not far away my dear friend, you are very close in fact  

Just a little fine tune in all the areas and you are good to go :boxing:


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Vinopaal said:


> It's not far away my dear friend, you are very close in fact
> 
> Just a little fine tune in all the areas and you are good to go :boxing:


Hi

Thank you so much for your words Vinopaal. This is my 4th attempt. last time 73 for LRW and speaking 86. This time lowest for speaking. I now i missed many in short answer Q and repeat sentences as they have attacked to my backbone. sigh

Let's see.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you so much for your words Vinopaal. This is my 4th attempt. last time 73 for LRW and speaking 86. This time lowest for speaking. I now i missed many in short answer Q and repeat sentences as they have attacked to my backbone. sigh
> 
> Let's see.:fingerscrossed:


Hi ,

While speaking where did you keep your mic? above nose level or ?


----------



## KEIRA CCC

sanjeewa said:


> Hi ,
> 
> While speaking where did you keep your mic? above nose level or ?


Little below to the mouth level . How do you keep the mic above nose level it is annoying mate.


----------



## sounddonor

KEIRA CCC said:


> Little below to the mouth level . How do you keep the mic above nose level it is annoying mate.


No, I kept near to mouth. I am just wondering what people talk about mic position.


----------



## Vikram_99

Vahuja said:


> Please help friends: Need to give exam by next week ?


Hi V,

Global opportunities is good. 5 sitter room. However, Pearson in Green Park is better.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

varunmehta said:


> I never visited this forum before giving the exam actually. Didn't even know the mic position matters. Just tested the mic in the beginning and listened to my voice a couple of times. When I was satisfied I went ahead.
> 
> Open your mouth, don't be too loud, focus on pronunciations, speak at normal pace that everyone can understand.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks mate!!

Can you please tell me how did you manage repeate sentences and retell lecture in speaking? I am little bit concerned about that part!!


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

I took my PTE exam yesterday n got my result today. I've obtained my desired score: 

S: 66
W: 83 
R: 69 
L: 79 

I just needed 65 points to submit my EOI and I achieved that. I can't thank this forum enough. It helped me in all possible ways. Special thanks to Sheiky & Anushka to replying my endless questions on PTE. Thanks guys! 

On a separate note, the actual test was actually harder than I thought. For me, Mock test A & actual exam questions were very similar. But I believe the actual exam marking is a little lenient. Speaking score surprised me. I thought I did really well in the exam. I couldn't place the mic above nose level as I could barely hear myself when I did that. So, I had to place it near my mouth. My mic's volume was very low. I could barely hear myself. I did tell the instructor n she said it was normal and everyone uses that headset. That left me with no choice. I suspect that's what reduced my speaking score. 

As for reading, I'm guilty as charged. I missed about 3 or 4 questions at the end. I thought the exam was suppose to start with MCSA but instead it started with fill in blank (drop down). I panicked. Spent too much time in the beginning questions n missed last 4 questions I think. So glad I still scored 69 despite that. 

Writing n Listening was fun! My essay topic was "Travel to study is over rated, we have brilliant scholars who studied locally. Is travel really required for higher studies?" - straight from the most repeated PTE essay questions. Was easy peasy. 

In conclusion, my score aren't that great. I know I could have done better but this score is enough to take my application to the next level - EOI submission. Once again, thanks to each n everyone of u who have assisted me. TQVM! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## hjauhari

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I took my PTE exam yesterday n got my result today. I've obtained my desired score:
> 
> S: 66
> W: 83
> R: 69
> L: 79
> 
> I just needed 65 points to submit my EOI and I achieved that. I can't thank this forum enough. It helped me in all possible ways. Special thanks to Sheiky & Anushka to replying my endless questions on PTE. Thanks guys!
> 
> On a separate note, the actual test was actually harder than I thought. For me, Mock test A & actual exam questions were very similar. But I believe the actual exam marking is a little lenient. Speaking score surprised me. I thought I did really well in the exam. I couldn't place the mic above nose level as I could barely hear myself when I did that. So, I had to place it near my mouth. My mic's volume was very low. I could barely hear myself. I did tell the instructor n she said it was normal and everyone uses that headset. That left me with no choice. I suspect that's what reduced my speaking score.
> 
> As for reading, I'm guilty as charged. I missed about 3 or 4 questions at the end. I thought the exam was suppose to start with MCSA but instead it started with fill in blank (drop down). I panicked. Spent too much time in the beginning questions n missed last 4 questions I think. So glad I still scored 69 despite that.
> 
> Writing n Listening was fun! My essay topic was "Travel to study is over rated, we have brilliant scholars who studied locally. Is travel really required for higher studies?" - straight from the most repeated PTE essay questions. Was easy peasy.
> 
> In conclusion, my score aren't that great. I know I could have done better but this score is enough to take my application to the next level - EOI submission. Once again, thanks to each n everyone of u who have assisted me. TQVM! ��


HI,

Was your mock Test A score also in this range?

How was speaking section in real exam? repeat sentences and retell lecture?

Thanks


----------



## Suby10

hjauhari said:


> HI,
> 
> Was your mock Test A score also in this range?
> 
> How was speaking section in real exam? repeat sentences and retell lecture?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. My mock test A score was as below: 

L 73 
W 68 
S 60
R 56

Speaking section in real exam was slightly easier than the mock test. Repeat sentences was easy as I managed to repeat back exactly. But there will be distraction from other test takers. You really need to be focused. Try to understand the meaning of the sentence instead of memorizing it. This helps u better. Retell lecture was not that bad. I just took main points & retell in my own words. You don't need to cover everything. Content is not important. You just need to speak proper English, after all the test is assessing our English.


----------



## VMMM

hjauhari said:


> Thanks mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me how did you manage repeate sentences and retell lecture in speaking? I am little bit concerned about that part!!




Read the sentences in the 40 seconds given before recording starts. Try pronouncing difficult words, notice where you need to pause and where you need to make changes to your voice. It is actually the easy part that just needs a little practice. 

For retell lecture, learn to make short notes and make out sentences out of them. Take notes of important facts and figures if mentioned. Record yourself when practicing and hear it out to improve on your mistakes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tadiv

Hi All,

I attempted PTE practice test few days back without any prior preparation and the results which I got are as follows: L - 87 R - 74 S - 88 W - 82. I'm really shocked to see such nice marks without preparing much, but I wonder whether if this will be replicated in the real test. Please tell me what do you all think ??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Tadiv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attempted PTE practice test few days back without any prior preparation and the results which I got are as follows: L - 87 R - 74 S - 88 W - 82. I'm really shocked to see such nice marks without preparing much, but I wonder whether if this will be replicated in the real test. Please tell me what do you all think ??


Dude, did you buy the mock tests from pte site?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

Tadiv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attempted PTE practice test few days back without any prior preparation and the results which I got are as follows: L - 87 R - 74 S - 88 W - 82. I'm really shocked to see such nice marks without preparing much, but I wonder whether if this will be replicated in the real test. Please tell me what do you all think ??


Yes, there are bright chances to score 20 points in real test. Give your best.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma

Hi Guys
my spouse gave PTE
1st attempt : L/R/S/W : 82/88/71/82
Gold pack 
- Test A : L/R/S/W : 76/67/83/69
- Test B : L/R/S/W : 86/88/89/85
2nd PTE attempt : 88/90/90/90

Now our total points becomes 75 for 261313. Hope we get invite in next round.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi Guys
> my spouse gave PTE
> 1st attempt : L/R/S/W : 82/88/71/82
> Gold pack
> - Test A : L/R/S/W : 76/67/83/69
> - Test B : L/R/S/W : 86/88/89/85
> 2nd PTE attempt : 88/90/90/90
> 
> Now our total points becomes 75 for 261313. Hope we get invite in next round.


Thats awrsome

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thats awrsome
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Congrats,

What was the essay part and how many?

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi Guys
> my spouse gave PTE
> 1st attempt : L/R/S/W : 82/88/71/82
> Gold pack
> - Test A : L/R/S/W : 76/67/83/69
> - Test B : L/R/S/W : 86/88/89/85
> 2nd PTE attempt : 88/90/90/90
> 
> Now our total points becomes 75 for 261313. Hope we get invite in next round.


Hi,

What was the essay part and how many if you remember?


Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakalaka

*I got my results!!! Thank you everyone.*

Hi just want to thank everyone who is posting tips for PTE academic. Those tips really helped me to get more than the score that i needed. (I needed 65 on all components)
Mock tests are harder than the actual test.

Heads up for those who will take the PTE, when i took exam the reading section's format is different from before. I expected the reading part to start with Multiple choice single answer but I was surprised that it started with Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks.

Again THANK YOU :eyebrows:


----------



## Tadiv

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, did you buy the mock tests from pte site?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes I took the official practice test, however, second time I got L - 77 R - 67 S - 75 W - 77. I need to improve in my reading.


----------



## gagneshsharma

dreamliner said:


> Congrats,
> 
> What was the essay part and how many?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk




There were two essays, the first one was on a recent invention and whether it has made good impact on society. I wrote about Internet and the way it has affected communication costs. 
And the second one was a competition in schools and universities is it healthy and discuss your viewpoint about it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> What was the essay part and how many if you remember?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



There were two essays, the first one was on a recent invention and a whether it has made good impact on society. I wrote about Internet and the way it has affected communication costs. 
And the second one was a competition in schools and universities is it healthy and discuss your viewpoint about it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, do we need to type or write the essay?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gagneshsharma said:


> There were two essays, the first one was on a recent invention and whether it has made good impact on society. I wrote about Internet and the way it has affected communication costs.
> And the second one was a competition in schools and universities is it healthy and discuss your viewpoint about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Friend,

Thank you. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, do we need to type or write the essay?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


For PTE, its all on a computer.


----------



## Sufiangr8

Can someone explain the Re-order paragraph, as i am having issue to clear this one.
What would be the correct order of the following sentences:

1. In the lobby of an internet search engine company's headquarters in California, computer screens displays lists of words being entered into the company's search engine.
2. Over the past year, a series of privacy gaffes and government attempts to gain access to the internet user's online histories have, along with consolidation among online search and advertising groups, thrust the issue of internet privacy into the spotlight.
3. This presents a challenge to internet search companies, which have built a multi-billion dollar industry out of targeted advertising based on the information users reveal about themselves online.
4. Although its says that the system is designed to filter out any scandalous or potentially compromising queries, the fact that even a fraction of searcher can be seen by visitors tot the world's biggest search company is likely to come as a shock to internet users who think of web browsing as a private affair.
5. However, that may be changing


----------



## kirs22

*pte a*



Shakalaka said:


> Hi just want to thank everyone who is posting tips for PTE academic. Those tips really helped me to get more than the score that i needed. (I needed 65 on all components)
> Mock tests are harder than the actual test.
> 
> Heads up for those who will take the PTE, when i took exam the reading section's format is different from before. I expected the reading part to start with Multiple choice single answer but I was surprised that it started with Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks.
> 
> Again THANK YOU :eyebrows:


hi shakalaka

can you please share the exam tips with me... i am having my exam on coming mon

how can i scores in my pte exam? any study material or exam tips that you can share for my exam preparation. Target : 79+

tks tks


----------



## kirs22

*pte a*

HI all


how can i scores in my pte exam? any study material or exam tips that you can share for my exam preparation. Target : 79+

my exam is on coming mon 25th Jul... anyone...please help me


----------



## mv2016

Sufiangr8 said:


> Can someone explain the Re-order paragraph, as i am having issue to clear this one.
> What would be the correct order of the following sentences:
> 
> 1. In the lobby of an internet search engine company's headquarters in California, computer screens displays lists of words being entered into the company's search engine.
> 2. Over the past year, a series of privacy gaffes and government attempts to gain access to the internet user's online histories have, along with consolidation among online search and advertising groups, thrust the issue of internet privacy into the spotlight.
> 3. This presents a challenge to internet search companies, which have built a multi-billion dollar industry out of targeted advertising based on the information users reveal about themselves online.
> 4. Although its says that the system is designed to filter out any scandalous or potentially compromising queries, the fact that even a fraction of searcher can be seen by visitors tot the world's biggest search company is likely to come as a shock to internet users who think of web browsing as a private affair.
> 5. However, that may be changing


I think its 2-5-1-3-4?


----------



## Sufiangr8

mv2016 said:


> I think its 2-5-1-3-4?


Can you please explain if possible as per my understanding that would be 2-5-1-4-3


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Guys
I have one scored mock test with me 
Anyone who would is thinking to buy a silver kit this is equivalent (one scored test with sampler paper) can Msg me for details!


----------



## PeterRabbit

Hi All, 

I have been silent reader for this forum awhile. 

Currently so frustrating to clear english test, I tried IELTS so many times in the past 2 years but I couldn't get 7 in writing, so I tried my luck in PTE still didn't get my desire outcome.

I saw many people can get 79+ can you guys share the tips or guide me, plus any recommendation for good PTE course in sydney..? I'm based in Sydney

my score was L/R/S/W
1st: 56/63.54/61
G/O/P/S/V/W: 79/47/55/90/66/79

2nd: 64/60/39/68
G/O/P/S/V/W: 64/41/33/63/81/90

Is it possible to score 65+?? 

Many thanks in advance for replying


----------



## Vikram_99

PeterRabbit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader for this forum awhile.
> 
> Currently so frustrating to clear english test, I tried IELTS so many times in the past 2 years but I couldn't get 7 in writing, so I tried my luck in PTE still didn't get my desire outcome.
> 
> I saw many people can get 79+ can you guys share the tips or guide me, plus any recommendation for good PTE course in sydney..? I'm based in Sydney
> 
> my score was L/R/S/W
> 1st: 56/63.54/61
> G/O/P/S/V/W: 79/47/55/90/66/79
> 
> 2nd: 64/60/39/68
> G/O/P/S/V/W: 64/41/33/63/81/90
> 
> Is it possible to score 65+??
> 
> Many thanks in advance for replying


Hi Peter,
Yes, it's pretty easy to score 65+. You will find all material on this thread. Practice well and that's all. 

All the best!

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterRabbit

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Peter,
> Yes, it's pretty easy to score 65+. You will find all material on this thread. Practice well and that's all.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Hi Vikram,

Thanks for replying me..
I downloaded official practice, MacMillan and kenny and practice all of these materials but didn't my desire score... I get band 7 in ielts for listening, reading and speaking but so confuse with pte speaking


----------



## sss2016

Hi anyone know about E2 online language course for PTE if so ,how helpful it is?


----------



## riyapatel22

hey guys i m a new member for forum so i m preparing pte exam but i have question in speaking section especially in describe image and retell lac plz experts give advive for that.


----------



## neema

mv2016 said:


> I think its 2-5-1-3-4?


Hey Dude, I think you are making a mistake. I believe the correct order would be either 2-3-5-1-4 or 1-4-2-3-5. Please explain if you are sure that is the correct order as I am really confused with this. I had it in my Mock Test-A


----------



## Egyman

Hi all,

My IELTS score is L7/R6/W7/S8

I am suffering with reading. What is the difference between PTE reading and IELTS? Which one is easier? Is it possible to get 65+ in PTE reading?

Based on my IELTS score, is it easy to get 65+ in all modules?

Last question, do you know any good online tutor for PTE preparation?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

PeterRabbit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader for this forum awhile.
> 
> Currently so frustrating to clear english test, I tried IELTS so many times in the past 2 years but I couldn't get 7 in writing, so I tried my luck in PTE still didn't get my desire outcome.
> 
> I saw many people can get 79+ can you guys share the tips or guide me, plus any recommendation for good PTE course in sydney..? I'm based in Sydney
> 
> my score was L/R/S/W
> 1st: 56/63.54/61
> G/O/P/S/V/W: 79/47/55/90/66/79
> 
> 2nd: 64/60/39/68
> G/O/P/S/V/W: 64/41/33/63/81/90
> 
> Is it possible to score 65+??
> 
> Many thanks in advance for replying


Hi Peter,
Yes, it's pretty easy to score 65+. You will find all material on this thread. Practice well and that's all. 

All the best!



PeterRabbit said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> Thanks for replying me..
> I downloaded official practice, MacMillan and kenny and practice all of these materials but didn't my desire score... I get band 7 in ielts for listening, reading and speaking but so confuse with pte speaking


For Speaking - Fluency & Pronunciation are the key. If you manage to work on these two, no matter if you are short of words, you will get a wonderful score. Also, please ensure to check myk position etc. 

Reading - Fill in the blanks are most scoring, followed by re order paragraphs, forget about multiple choice questions.
You need to work on these two even if you skip multiple choice questions, you will get 65+.

Listening - Make sure you manage to complete the listening section. This is the easiest one among all. 

As you must be aware, all sections are integrated, so try to give your best in all and you will get it.

Thanks,
Vikram

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

riyapatel22 said:


> hey guys i m a new member for forum so i m preparing pte exam but i have question in speaking section especially in describe image and retell lac plz experts give advive for that.


Hi Riya,

No doubt, there are many people who face difficulty with describe image & re tell lecture. However, if you go there with a strategy, you will crack it easily.
Normally, in DI, you need to speak about the highest and the lowest and a common trend, speak for atleast 37-39 seconds. For, R L.. please write down some key words from the lecture and speak about it, you will be fine.

PM me if you still have any issue with it.

Thanks
Vikram

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, gave my PTE on 23rd- Saturday in Hyderabad- Pearson, awaiting the results..

However, like before, when I just began, their machine stopped, I called the Invigilator and he did reboot that, I was praying that this time I should not be unlucky one and God saved me..machine did not stop.. Guess if my desired scores will come, I will be in a position to share my tips & tricks for you all.

Om Sai Ram !


----------



## hjauhari

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, gave my PTE on 23rd- Saturday in Hyderabad- Pearson, awaiting the results..
> 
> However, like before, when I just began, their machine stopped, I called the Invigilator and he did reboot that, I was praying that this time I should not be unlucky one and God saved me..machine did not stop.. Guess if my desired scores will come, I will be in a position to share my tips & tricks for you all.
> 
> Om Sai Ram !


Hi,

How was the exam in terms of difficulty level as comapred to Mock tests?How many essays did u get?
Usually how long does it take to get the results?

Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey- Honestly, I did not give any mock Test before and this time ; so not sure about those, I got 1 Essay- Innovation and stuff- I choose computers; seems results will be out in a day or so..


----------



## Jeebs

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Riya,
> 
> No doubt, there are many people who face difficulty with describe image & re tell lecture. However, if you go there with a strategy, you will crack it easily.
> Normally, in DI, you need to speak about the highest and the lowest and a common trend, speak for atleast 37-39 seconds. For, R L.. please write down some key words from the lecture and speak about it, you will be fine.
> 
> PM me if you still have any issue with it.
> 
> Thanks
> Vikram
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


I took my first PTE on the 16th of July 2016, and scored my desired result which is above my expectations. 

I previously took IELTS twice, and both my speaking were at 6.5 . But for PTE i got 90! 
My 2cents tip is this; don't concentrate too much on the content, or the numbers. 
Just keep blabbing and avoid saying 'errr' or 'hmm' or any fillers. 

I even interpreted the graph incorrectly, and was saying the wrong numbers, but i guess the computer was lenient about that.


----------



## hjauhari

Jeebs said:


> I took my first PTE on the 16th of July 2016, and scored my desired result which is above my expectations.
> 
> I previously took IELTS twice, and both my speaking were at 6.5 . But for PTE i got 90!
> My 2cents tip is this; don't concentrate too much on the content, or the numbers.
> Just keep blabbing and avoid saying 'errr' or 'hmm' or any fillers.
> 
> I even interpreted the graph incorrectly, and was saying the wrong numbers, but i guess the computer was lenient about that.


Hey,

Thanks for the tips!!

How was your fluency?? fast or medium because in mock I deliberately kept at medium and was hit badly!!so confused over it


----------



## hari_it_ram

Just a heads up,

If your focused only on PTE, I would request you to prepare for ACS as well ( if you are not done with it yet ) . These days its taking more than 3 weeks even for reapply and I really felt I should have done ACS around May or June, which took not more than 2weeks and even 1 week for some of my knowns. Now EOI is getting delayed unnecessarily due to ACS outcome. I was totally on PTE and missed the doc preparation for ACS.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

*Pte*

PTE study material


----------



## Jeebs

hjauhari said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the tips!!
> 
> How was your fluency?? fast or medium because in mock I deliberately kept at medium and was hit badly!!so confused over it


I got 90 for fluency, and 90 for pronunciation.
The first image, i spoke quite fast cause i was quite nervous, this caused me to finish my speech with 15 seconds to spare. The next image i took my time, and managed to finish with 3 seconds left on the clock. 

Part of my training was to listen to the PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan) example answers over and over again for about 2-3 weeks. :confused2: I can still remember that voice in my head "This graph shows where people get the news from..."


----------



## hari_it_ram

Request you to check with forum from page no 350 - 600 rather than creating new thread.

PTE-A Exam



ashish.saxena21 said:


> PTE study material


----------



## hjauhari

Jeebs said:


> I got 90 for fluency, and 90 for pronunciation.
> The first image, i spoke quite fast cause i was quite nervous, this caused me to finish my speech with 15 seconds to spare. The next image i took my time, and managed to finish with 3 seconds left on the clock.
> 
> Part of my training was to listen to the PTE Academic Testbuilder (Macmillan) example answers over and over again for about 2-3 weeks. :confused2: I can still remember that voice in my head "This graph shows where people get the news from..."


Superb!!

were you able to repeat all sentences and one word answers?

How much will it affect your score if you miss repeat senetences and some questions on one word!! Even for retell structure, I was not able to comprehend what speaker said completely in one question!!


----------



## Jeebs

hjauhari said:


> Superb!!
> 
> were you able to repeat all sentences and one word answers?
> 
> How much will it affect your score if you miss repeat senetences and some questions on one word!! Even for retell structure, I was not able to comprehend what speaker said completely in one question!!


There was one repeat sentence i could not repeat. It was heavily accented, and i could not comprehend what the heck it was saying. So i have to skipped that.


----------



## sounddonor

Jeebs said:


> There was one repeat sentence i could not repeat. It was heavily accented, and i could not comprehend what the heck it was saying. So i have to skipped that.


Hi,

Congratz, on your achievement. What was your mic position? where did you keep the mic? near to mouth or above nose level?


----------



## Jeebs

sanjeewa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratz, on your achievement. What was your mic position? where did you keep the mic? near to mouth or above nose level?


Thanks!
Placed it near to the mouth.


----------



## PeterRabbit

Jeebs said:


> Thanks!
> Placed it near to the mouth.


Hi Jeebs
Congratsss can you please share your experience and your tips? Thankssss


----------



## rohannanda17

Just got my result....
Scratching my head in disappointment.
L-88
R-87
S-90
W-78


----------



## hari_it_ram

Book the next session soon, I cleared on 10th attempt. They always play with -1 based on our trends.



rohannanda17 said:


> Just got my result....
> Scratching my head in disappointment.
> L-88
> R-87
> S-90
> W-78


----------



## chumashankar

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> I have one scored mock test with me
> Anyone who would is thinking to buy a silver kit this is equivalent (one scored test with sampler paper) can Msg me for details!




I want it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhargav

hari_it_ram said:


> Just a heads up,
> 
> If your focused only on PTE, I would request you to prepare for ACS as well ( if you are not done with it yet ) . These days its taking more than 3 weeks even for reapply and I really felt I should have done ACS around May or June, which took not more than 2weeks and even 1 week for some of my knowns. Now EOI is getting delayed unnecessarily due to ACS outcome. I was totally on PTE and missed the doc preparation for ACS.


Hi,

I am in the same boat as I have my ACS skill assessment about to expire in a month time. I have yet to clear my PTE exam. But I would like to hear some input from you as you have already renewed your ACS assessment. 

I have last time got the positive report through RPL path. Do I have to prepare Project for RPL for renewal ? Do I have to submit all the documents again if nothing is changed ? Will it be easier to renew the assessment report ? 

Please share your experience and valuable comment. 

Thanks,
Bhargav


----------



## rohannanda17

hari_it_ram said:


> Book the next session soon, I cleared on 10th attempt. They always play with -1 based on our trends.


Have booked it for next Monday... hopefully ill score well.


----------



## Micro111999

To all those who are looking for the correct order, here it is:

1,4,5,2,3



Sufiangr8 said:


> Can someone explain the Re-order paragraph, as i am having issue to clear this one.
> What would be the correct order of the following sentences:
> 
> 1. In the lobby of an internet search engine company's headquarters in California, computer screens displays lists of words being entered into the company's search engine.
> 2. Over the past year, a series of privacy gaffes and government attempts to gain access to the internet user's online histories have, along with consolidation among online search and advertising groups, thrust the issue of internet privacy into the spotlight.
> 3. This presents a challenge to internet search companies, which have built a multi-billion dollar industry out of targeted advertising based on the information users reveal about themselves online.
> 4. Although its says that the system is designed to filter out any scandalous or potentially compromising queries, the fact that even a fraction of searcher can be seen by visitors tot the world's biggest search company is likely to come as a shock to internet users who think of web browsing as a private affair.
> 5. However, that may be changing


----------



## hjauhari

rohannanda17 said:


> Have booked it for next Monday... hopefully ill score well.


Hi,

As you have already got 70 points, then you again appearing for pTE?
Just curious to know any specific reason for that?

Is 60/65 points not enough to get invitation under 189?

Thanks


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Neema,

The correct order is 1,4,5,2,3




neema said:


> Hey Dude, I think you are making a mistake. I believe the correct order would be either 2-3-5-1-4 or 1-4-2-3-5. Please explain if you are sure that is the correct order as I am really confused with this. I had it in my Mock Test-A


----------



## rohannanda17

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you have already got 70 points, then you again appearing for pTE?
> Just curious to know any specific reason for that?
> 
> Is 60/65 points not enough to get invitation under 189?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, hjauhari
My occupation is not on the SOL so i am eligible only for 190. Moreover, as per my agent there are limited spaces allotted for my occupation,thereby making it highly competitive.
Also i have been trying to get an invitation since March, this prompted me to improve my chances by improving my score.


----------



## hjauhari

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi, hjauhari
> My occupation is not on the SOL so i am eligible only for 190. Moreover, as per my agent there are limited spaces allotted for my occupation,thereby making it highly competitive.
> Also i have been trying to get an invitation since March, this prompted me to improve my chances by improving my score.


ok that's great!!

Can you please help me to get some study material for reading? I am little bit struggling in that!!


----------



## roonaqdai

Just did my 3rd attempt today. The previous results were (LRSW): 68 63 61 73 and 64 63 52 69. I could not keep calm for some mistakes that I made in the read aloud section. That dragged my mood down a lot for the next sections of speaking as I just kept thinking about those silly mistakes. That was very stupid of me. The first time I did with relax mood and seems to be the highest achievement out of the three. Still waiting for the results now. Feel so down!


----------



## lucas.wszolek

roonaqdai said:


> Just did my 3rd attempt today. The previous results were (LRSW): 68 63 61 73 and 64 63 52 69. I could not keep calm for some mistakes that I made in the read aloud section. That dragged my mood down a lot for the next sections of speaking as I just kept thinking about those silly mistakes. That was very stupid of me. The first time I did with relax mood and seems to be the highest achievement out of the three. Still waiting for the results now. Feel so down!


Hey Bro, it seems that you consistently got good score on writting.
Can you show me your "recipe" for this achievement? I need 65+. Please PM me if you can share your strategy for writting.

Apart from my comment above, keep working hard. You are so close to nail the test.
Next time you will crack it. I hope I will crack too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pattyfanme

Hi,
Anyone could give me some suggestions on speaking part. I need 79, but it bothers me a lot because even I practiced a lot and increased my scores in fluency and pronunciation, I still got 73.

here is my scores for two tests
1st attempt
Speaking:73;Reading:81;Writing:88;Listening:78
Pronunciation:59;fluency:65

2nd attempt
Speaking:73;reading:75;listening:76;writing:86
Pronunciation:73; fluency:73

Thanks


----------



## Sufiangr8

Micro111999 said:


> To all those who are looking for the correct order, here it is:
> 
> 1,4,5,2,3


 Yes correct answer 1-4-5-2-3


----------



## Krish29

Hi Guys... 

I have prepared a PTE time table for freshers those go are going to start the preparation. I have collected this information from various sources and put in a single file. 

This might give an overall idea for your preparation like scoring elements, where to give importance, Initial preparation time for each topics, etc... 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzL9j0YiAQJyUEhNM3hHNWNIbVU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Egyman

Egyman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My IELTS score is L7/R6/W7/S8
> 
> I am suffering with reading. What is the difference between PTE reading and IELTS? Which one is easier? Is it possible to get 65+ in PTE reading?
> 
> Based on my IELTS score, is it easy to get 65+ in all modules?
> 
> Last question, do you know any good online tutor for PTE preparation?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any response please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Based on your IELTS score, you can easily score 65+ in PTE. You need to give more preparation on Reading part.

Difference between PTE & IELTS
https://www.quora.com/Which-test-would-be-easier-IELTS-or-PTE-Pearson-Test-Of-English
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/easier-score-pte-academic-shyam-yadav



Egyman said:


> Any response please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

For PTE preparation - useful links
https://ptepractice.com/
For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE
https://ptekhimct.wordpress.com/
https://www.practicepte.com/index.php
Assistance for PTE Academic
PTE Test: PTE Academic Practice Tests & Sample papers


----------



## naixiew

Hi,

Im just curious, does PTE affect job search in australia?

will prospect employer ask for PTE scoring during interview?

Thanks.


----------



## theariezman

naixiew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im just curious, does PTE affect job search in australia?
> 
> will prospect employer ask for PTE scoring during interview?
> 
> Thanks.


Should not!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## saqi

Keep it where your mustache area is. The examiner adjusted my mike over there and I scored 86 in first attempt and 78 in second one.


----------



## trinkasharma

naixiew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im just curious, does PTE affect job search in australia?
> 
> will prospect employer ask for PTE scoring during interview?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a chance that your employer has not even heard of this PTE thing.


----------



## roonaqdai

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey Bro, it seems that you consistently got good score on writting.
> Can you show me your "recipe" for this achievement? I need 65+. Please PM me if you can share your strategy for writting.
> 
> Apart from my comment above, keep working hard. You are so close to nail the test.
> Next time you will crack it. I hope I will crack too. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Lucas, 

I just receive the results, LRSW 66 66 46 74. Even though comparing with the other attempts, my fluency and pronunciation increase this time, but not the speaking. I remember for the describe image and retell lecture I always click next 10-15s before the time run out as I was so freaked out and thinking too much in the mind, thus didn't have anything to speak out . I think I missed a lot of important contents, hence big drop in speaking . 

In writing, I think you should keep an eye on GRAMMAR and MAYBE VOCABULARY. But I am definitely think GRAMMAR is very important. In the 3 attempts I did, my grammar always 75+, vocabulary 65+. The rest such as spelling and written discourse was not stable. So improve that, then you will be fine. Have a look at ielts-simon and his videos on Youtube. Great teaching.


----------



## sounddonor

roonaqdai said:


> Hi Lucas,
> 
> I just receive the results, LRSW 66 66 46 74. Even though comparing with the other attempts, my fluency and pronunciation increase this time, but not the speaking. I remember for the describe image and retell lecture I always click next 10-15s before the time run out as I was so freaked out and thinking too much in the mind, thus didn't have anything to speak out . I think I missed a lot of important contents, hence big drop in speaking .
> 
> In writing, I think you should keep an eye on GRAMMAR and MAYBE VOCABULARY. But I am definitely think GRAMMAR is very important. In the 3 attempts I did, my grammar always 75+, vocabulary 65+. The rest such as spelling and written discourse was not stable. So improve that, then you will be fine. Have a look at ielts-simon and his videos on Youtube. Great teaching.


Interesting to see your enabling scores.


----------



## PTE36

pattyfanme said:


> Hi,
> Anyone could give me some suggestions on speaking part. I need 79, but it bothers me a lot because even I practiced a lot and increased my scores in fluency and pronunciation, I still got 73.
> 
> here is my scores for two tests
> 1st attempt
> Speaking:73;Reading:81;Writing:88;Listening:78
> Pronunciation:59;fluency:65
> 
> 2nd attempt
> Speaking:73;reading:75;listening:76;writing:86
> Pronunciation:73; fluency:73
> 
> Thanks




Check how many words you can speak in 40 secs-try to speak 80-90 words without fumbling..u ll make it.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, to my utter surprise my speaking scores fell down from last time, however my speaking was too good this time, I did not fumble..I am shell shocked and don't know how to tackle this?

One thing I did was spoke for 35-39 sec and pressed next..


----------



## PTE36

maybe beoz of machine reboot..ask the test centre guys to reschedule a test for you as it was not your fault


----------



## Giri vishnu

This time, machine rebooted before I started the exam, but if the answers were recorded or not, not sure..Infact there is no sacrosanct way of checking that only ; I met a lady while giving the Test, per her- she gave TOEFL- her speaking was not recorded only...


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Hi guys

Does anybody have PTE Expert B1 and B2 books audio files ? I can not play and download those in the website. If anyone has , please share a link or send it to me. 

Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu

Infact my company has an Versant test, in which I did extremely well, hence was selected, not sure how & what is PTE doing with me?


----------



## hjauhari

Giri vishnu said:


> Infact my company has an Versant test, in which I did extremely well, hence was selected, not sure how & what is PTE doing with me?


Can you please share your score!!


----------



## rtbrfr

Request to provide essay samples for pte practice. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi- L/ R/ W/ S- 72/ 65/ 72/ 50


----------



## naun81

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi- L/ R/ W/ S- 72/ 65/ 72/ 50


Hi! You said fluency and pronunciation got higher but speaking score lower?  What about content? Do you feel you covered main points?


----------



## Giri vishnu

So, PTE seems contradicting itself, some people say content does not matter, some say it does !! Well, as far as I remember, in retell lecture- I covered all the imp dates and stuff, in graphs, this time I spoke for 35-38 sec and pressed next, so that is a correct strategy or not..I am confused.

If I look at my IELTS speaking score- 8.5, it leaves me devastated to see the speaking score in PTE;

I gave it twice; so what I can suggest to fresh takers is:

Scores are interconnected, so we need to do well in all
Refrain from guess work in reading section ( I did not leave any question but seems MCMA can be left)
Prepare separate notes for different types of graphs, mug up if you can, because, sometimes we just go there and become blank. Our parachutes do not open on time and we have no time to waste.
Fill in the blanks, do not take it easy, read synonyms of words, attempt as many questions in you tube, it will give you a feel of the words and it's usage.
Writing- I write blogs, some of you can try that and start using fancy words, might help !

Even though I am convent educated from a Top school in Delhi and worked with some big names, still getting such scores in PTE, that too speaking; this can happen with anybody; I know of few people who can not differentiate between did not know/ did not knew, are sitting with 90 in PTE; I am not claiming, they did not do well but system judging- how it runs, we do not know. I am introspecting which areas I could have done better and if time permits, I may sit for it again, though I am in no mood now..

I am reading all the blogs related to PTE and understanding, what we can do better and how?


----------



## rtbrfr

I empathaise with your situation. Donot worry. You will pass on in the next hurdle. Donot lose hope. All the best. 
Thanks for your valuable advise on pte and hypothetical situation in pte exam and score. I have ielts score -L/R/W/S - 7/7.5/8/6.5 lagged behind in speaking. Preparing for pte. Hope to get through. Need good practice. Atb

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Giri vishnu said:


> So, PTE seems contradicting itself, some people say content does not matter, some say it does !! Well, as far as I remember, in retell lecture- I covered all the imp dates and stuff, in graphs, this time I spoke for 35-38 sec and pressed next, so that is a correct strategy or not..I am confused.
> 
> If I look at my IELTS speaking score- 8.5, it leaves me devastated to see the speaking score in PTE;
> 
> I gave it twice; so what I can suggest to fresh takers is:
> 
> Scores are interconnected, so we need to do well in all
> Refrain from guess work in reading section ( I did not leave any question but seems MCMA can be left)
> Prepare separate notes for different types of graphs, mug up if you can, because, sometimes we just go there and become blank. Our parachutes do not open on time and we have no time to waste.
> Fill in the blanks, do not take it easy, read synonyms of words, attempt as many questions in you tube, it will give you a feel of the words and it's usage.
> Writing- I write blogs, some of you can try that and start using fancy words, might help !
> 
> Even though I am convent educated from a Top school in Delhi and worked with some big names, still getting such scores in PTE, that too speaking; this can happen with anybody; I know of few people who can not differentiate between did not know/ did not knew, are sitting with 90 in PTE; I am not claiming, they did not do well but system judging- how it runs, we do not know. I am introspecting which areas I could have done better and if time permits, I may sit for it again, though I am in no mood now..
> 
> I am reading all the blogs related to PTE and understanding, what we can do better and how?



Perhaps something wrong with your mic position... Most 90 scorers suggest to keep above nose level. You better try that next time.


----------



## Giri vishnu

So, I am thinking to try that first with a mock and analyse..


----------



## nekosama123

I'm new to this PTE exam so please guide me the links to download PTE materials. Thank you so much. 

I've tried PTE 1 and the score is a much worse than my IELTS scores.

PS. Pls add me to any PTE Group (FB/Skype/Whatsapp). Thanks.


----------



## rohannanda17

Mic position should be parallel to the mouth or just a bit lower. The idea is to speak into the microphone. I put it slightly lower than the mouth and scored well.


----------



## jfzm

Hello I took the test yesterday and I received the results in 12 hours!!!

Listening 79
Reading 78
Speaking 68
Writing 86
Enabling Skills 
Oral Fluency 55
Grammar 90
Pronunciation 59
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Enabling Skills 90
Written Discourse 90

With this result I can apply for a visa 489 but I will continue studying to obtain 79 for a visa 189

I want to share what I have learned from my experience with the test...


1... I studied hard and I improved 23 points in my worst area (speaking) comparing with the mockup A (3 weeks)
(IELTS Listening 7.5 Reading 9 Speaking 6.5 Writing 6.5 1 month ago)
Overall I started with 65 (3weeks ago) 71(1 week ago) 78 Real test


I did not understand 1 retell lecture but I said something based on a few words i could hear


I consider that PTE is not easier than IELTS but it is more simple. You can understand what to do to improve, it is easier to prepare and the practice with the scored mockups is amazing.

Writing and Speaking are easier than IELTS,Listening is the same but reading is much more difficult.


2. From my point of view, the mic placement and the erasable notebook is not something you should be worried. Just do not put it in front of your mouth and check the recording. The notebook is enough

Even I took the mockups with the laptop mic.

3. Clearly, the real test results are at least 5 points better than the mockups (overall)

4. I think the noise in the room was terrible, horrible and more (10 people) be prepared to this, you should practice in a noisy environment sometimes

5. I dont know how to improve in reading.


----------



## naun81

*jfzm*

So what have you done to improve your speaking so significantly?
Was there something special or just practice?_))


----------



## riyapatel22

hey guys plz give me some tips improving for my reading i have only two books like pte plus and test builder and i have done that so where can i find new materials for reading i already booked exam my exam on 15 august so plz plz guide me. thanks for advance.


----------



## aussienavs

riyapatel22 said:


> hey guys plz give me some tips improving for my reading i have only two books like pte plus and test builder and i have done that so where can i find new materials for reading i already booked exam my exam on 15 august so plz plz guide me. thanks for advance.


My suggestion is that you take mock test (not marked) on pte website and try to see if you can answer all questions in given time, you need a good mic for that. 
finally before the test day you can take the paid test, which is really helpful as you can see the marks and also gain confidence for the real test.


----------



## singh7

Hi,

I attempted PTE twice. During first attempt my scores were S 56 R78 W84 L72.

However, with practice of one more week I was able to score 79+ each.
S 90 W90 R82 L84

Tips for speaking: 
Describe image and re tell lecture carries the heighest points.
So make your own strategies to attempt these.For example for a bar graph, you should be able to identify the subject, maximum/minimum values and implications instantly.
And that comes with practice.
Choose a template and apply it the same way everytime you encounter a bar graph. Similarly, a template for other types of images as well.

For retell lecture:
Making notes quickly is the only key here. Write important keywords from the lecture. You can leave the examples.

As far as reading is concerned, do a lot of practice from McMillan test builder, PTE app and PTE test plus app.
Dont just attempt the questions.
Check scores and then understand why you missed some of them?
Correct yourself every time you make a mistake.Never ever leave a question unanswered.

You might face similar questions in the exam where logic is same.

I hope it will help!

Thanks.


----------



## sangeet4u

naixiew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im just curious, does PTE affect job search in australia?
> 
> will prospect employer ask for PTE scoring during interview?
> 
> Thanks.


nope it should not.


----------



## dreamliner

singh7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I attempted PTE twice. During first attempt my scores were S 56 R78 W84 L72.
> 
> However, with practice of one more week I was able to score 79+ each.
> S 90 W90 R82 L84
> 
> Tips for speaking:
> Describe image and re tell lecture carries the heighest points.
> So make your own strategies to attempt these.For example for a bar graph, you should be able to identify the subject, maximum/minimum values and implications instantly.
> And that comes with practice.
> Choose a template and apply it the same way everytime you encounter a bar graph. Similarly, a template for other types of images as well.
> 
> For retell lecture:
> Making notes quickly is the only key here. Write important keywords from the lecture. You can leave the examples.
> 
> As far as reading is concerned, do a lot of practice from McMillan test builder, PTE app and PTE test plus app.
> Dont just attempt the questions.
> Check scores and then understand why you missed some of them?
> Correct yourself every time you make a mistake.Never ever leave a question unanswered.
> 
> You might face similar questions in the exam where logic is same.
> 
> I hope it will help!
> 
> Thanks.


Please share your essay parts.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## singh7

During first attempt I got just one essay which was repeated second time as well.

Essay was on the topic "Extreme sports". Second time I got two essays including this one.

New essay topic was that as per effective people in the world repeating a task daily enhance their focus and help them achieve their targets. For example, having same food during lunch.

I divided my response in five paragraphs. Used good level of vocabulary especially prepeared for the exam.

Be sure to check grammar and spellings carefully as you will find a lot of mistakes when you go through the essay once finished.


----------



## dreamliner

singh7 said:


> During first attempt I got just one essay which was repeated second time as well.
> 
> Essay was on the topic "Extreme sports". Second time I got two essays including this one.
> 
> New essay topic was that as per effective people in the world repeating a task daily enhance their focus and help them achieve their targets. For example, having same food during lunch.
> 
> I divided my response in five paragraphs. Used good level of vocabulary especially prepeared for the exam.
> 
> Be sure to check grammar and spellings carefully as you will find a lot of mistakes when you go through the essay once finished.


Ok. Thank you.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## loneranger

Hi guys,

I have read number of candidates giving their reviews about Ielts and PTE A. and most of them are of the view that PTE-A is way to go. But unfortunately, PTE A is not available in Pakistan as of date. 
So I contacted one of the local institute and they suggested that i should take Cambridge Advanced English (CAE) instead as PTE A is not available. 

1). Has anyone taken CAE and what are your reviews regarding this

2). I met an agent and discussed exam options available to me. He said: Immi case with IELTS are processed faster than Immi case with CAE or other way around IELTS has preference over CAE. Is it so ? I got confuse on hearing this. How is that possible.


----------



## loneranger

and in case i opt for pte a, where i should start my preparation from. Any guidance would be highly appreciated ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

singh7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I attempted PTE twice. During first attempt my scores were S 56 R78 W84 L72.
> 
> However, with practice of one more week I was able to score 79+ each.
> S 90 W90 R82 L84
> 
> Tips for speaking:
> Describe image and re tell lecture carries the heighest points.
> So make your own strategies to attempt these.For example for a bar graph, you should be able to identify the subject, maximum/minimum values and implications instantly.
> And that comes with practice.
> Choose a template and apply it the same way everytime you encounter a bar graph. Similarly, a template for other types of images as well.
> 
> For retell lecture:
> Making notes quickly is the only key here. Write important keywords from the lecture. You can leave the examples.
> 
> As far as reading is concerned, do a lot of practice from McMillan test builder, PTE app and PTE test plus app.
> Dont just attempt the questions.
> Check scores and then understand why you missed some of them?
> Correct yourself every time you make a mistake.Never ever leave a question unanswered.
> 
> You might face similar questions in the exam where logic is same.
> 
> I hope it will help!
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks singh

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

singh7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I attempted PTE twice. During first attempt my scores were S 56 R78 W84 L72.
> 
> However, with practice of one more week I was able to score 79+ each.
> S 90 W90 R82 L84
> 
> Tips for speaking:
> Describe image and re tell lecture carries the heighest points.
> So make your own strategies to attempt these.For example for a bar graph, you should be able to identify the subject, maximum/minimum values and implications instantly.
> And that comes with practice.
> Choose a template and apply it the same way everytime you encounter a bar graph. Similarly, a template for other types of images as well.
> 
> For retell lecture:
> Making notes quickly is the only key here. Write important keywords from the lecture. You can leave the examples.
> 
> As far as reading is concerned, do a lot of practice from McMillan test builder, PTE app and PTE test plus app.
> Dont just attempt the questions.
> Check scores and then understand why you missed some of them?
> Correct yourself every time you make a mistake.Never ever leave a question unanswered.
> 
> You might face similar questions in the exam where logic is same.
> 
> I hope it will help!
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Singh,
Congrats for your achievement. 
I am also preparing for PTE and I have another one month before exam. I am little bit confused(basically not confident) with the describe image section. Actually, I can't judge my own answer.
So, if I send you one recorded file then could you please be able to have a look and suggest me anything which I should change? Fluency is another problem for me!

Thanks in advance,
Tapas


----------



## theariezman

Micro111999 said:


> posting again if you have missed this :
> 
> You can get maximum 2 essays or a combination like this:
> 
> 2 SWT + 1 ESSAY (40 min) or
> 3 SWT + 1 ESSAY (50 min) or
> 2 SWT + 2 ESSAY (60 min)
> 
> They all r timed individually and you cannot carry forward time.
> 
> Thanks.. Good Luck


What is SWT? Sorry for my dumbness but I really couldn't relate to it's expansion.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

theariezman said:


> What is SWT? Sorry for my dumbness but I really couldn't relate to it's expansion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Hi ariezman,

SWT stands for "Summarize Written Text" which is a part of Writing section in PTE Academic

Hope it helps 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman

Micro111999 said:


> Hi ariezman,
> 
> SWT stands for "Summarize Written Text" which is a part of Writing section in PTE Academic
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the explanation.

Could you give me some tips on how to summarize. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ch128

Has anyone ever had a problem with speaking in the PLT Clifton centre in Sydney? I see that there's quite a lot of different suggestions as to how the mic should be placed.. Would doing the test on a weekday make a difference? (less people?)


----------



## Nick Spatula

Hi guys it is finally my turn to say that I passed the PTE Academic with 79+.

I am gonna give my personal advice about the exam, without been to long since in the past,a lot of detailed replies have been written about it.

SPEAKING SECTION:

*Read Aloud*: read the text, try to figure out the pronaunciation of every word you don't know, the read it like you have to explain something to someone, with proper stress and enfasis.

*Repeat Sentence*: try to be focus, sentences could be long and audio quality could be poor. I personally notice that most of the time the topic is: lectures, assignments, studying, library, students, accommodations, professors, handling in, students boards, students union ecc ecc..

*Describe Image*: As it has been said so many times, what counts the most is oral fluency!! Four sentences, well spoken, about min max values, general progress. If you speak 30 seconds instead of 40 that is ok... no need to speak too much with the risk of leave a sentence in half.

*Retell Lecture*: Again, oral fluency is important!! Is good to take notes about names and dates cause details and example are well accepted.

*Answer short question*: sometimes you have question about an image displayed on the screen so be prepared to skim the image/chart before the question starts. 

WRITING SECTION:

*Summarize Written Test*: not to hard cause you have 10 mins to think about it. Is ok to write down the main meaning of the text plus examples and details. To do that use a complex sentence with words like: although, even though, given that, being (of course you should know how to is them grammatically).

*Essay*: first attemps I was trying to write down complex essays, probably to complicated, like if it was IELTS. Then I tried with a simple structer and I scored 90/90. In my last attemp I had two essays. First: "Nowadays people think they cannot learn by the self and seek help from what is taught in classrooms" (It was not exactly like that but sort of.. like if people don t learn anything by them self by need hel from teachers and tutors). Second: "Humanity i now facing a lot of different global issues. What is in your opinion the worst challenge governments have to face and which solutions to that??" Following is the essay I wrote at the exam, it was slightly longer around 220 words but 90% similar. As you can see is extremely simple:

"For the past decades global issues have represented a challenge for our planet. Nowadays, deforestation, famine, melting ice caps and rising sea level are just few of the issues humanity has to deal with. I personally think that global warming is the most detrimental phenomenon afflicting planet earth. 

It can not be denied that recently temperatures have increased steadily. This is caused by humans’ activities and air pollution which kept the heat in the atmosphere causing global temepratures to rise. 

The first step to be taken is to reduce the emission of greenhouse gasses. Governemnts should fund renewable energy that use sun, water and wind to produce more clean energy, instead of burning coil and petrol.

In addition to that recycling is a fundamental practice that indivividuals should be aware of. Recycling paper and glass may cut the emission of pollutants in the air by more than fifty percent.

In conclusion, global warming is a phenomenon that could be stopped with the help of both institutions and individuals."

So yes, it misses a couple of sentences in the boy part 1 and 2 but still very simple!!

General Tip: wide vocabulary and good spelling can make the difference!!

READING SECTION:

*MCSA*: some of this reading could be very challenging, stay focus and do not lose to much on these items.

*MCMA*: some of this reading could be very challenging, stay focus and do not lose to much on these items.

*Reorder Paragraph*: Reorder them like they make sense. First block has to be a topic sentence, then the others should be connected somhow.

*Fill in the blanks*: for both of them, try to understand the genral message, some words really don t fit in, others could so check for the right form (verbs/adjectives ecc ecc)

LISTENING SECTION

Listenign gave me nightmares. On the second last attemp I scored between 80 and 90 everywhere but only 78 in listening.

*Summarize spoken test*: write down general meaning plus details and example, so computer knows you have been listening properly.

*MCMA*: Listen carefully till the end, sometimes the answer is related to something that is said at the and of the audio file. Be always focus!

*MCSA:* Listen carefully till the end, sometimes the answer is related to something that is said at the and of the audio file. Be always focus!

*Fill in the blanks*: I used to type as the speaker was speaking. If two words are too close and you cannot be fast enough using the TAB button, write them down then type them in.

*Highlight correct summary*: Could be tricky. Usually answers are generally similar but differ in details. So be focus on details and write down numbers, name and dates. 

*Select missing word*: If you pay attention enough, you should be able to understand the global mining and what is missing. Could be tricky.

*Highlight missing word:* Follow the speaker with the cursor and click on the go.

*Write from dictation*: I use to type down as I was listening, then go back and check grammar errors before submit the answer.

*General tip:* Listen carefully until the end.

OK.. that's it. Sorry if I have been really concise, but some old posts really went in details so you can find a lot on old pages. Any questions fell free to text me. 

PS: I sat for the exam in Navitas in Brisbane.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi guys it is finally my turn to say that I passed the PTE Academic with 79+.
> 
> I am gonna give my personal advice about the exam, without been to long since in the past,a lot of detailed replies have been written about it.
> 
> SPEAKING SECTION:
> 
> *Read Aloud*: read the text, try to figure out the pronaunciation of every word you don't know, the read it like you have to explain something to someone, with proper stress and enfasis.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence*: try to be focus, sentences could be long and audio quality could be poor. I personally notice that most of the time the topic is: lectures, assignments, studying, library, students, accommodations, professors, handling in, students boards, students union ecc ecc..
> 
> *Describe Image*: As it has been said so many times, what counts the most is oral fluency!! Four sentences, well spoken, about min max values, general progress. If you speak 30 seconds instead of 40 that is ok... no need to speak too much with the risk of leave a sentence in half.
> 
> *Retell Lecture*: Again, oral fluency is important!! Is good to take notes about names and dates cause details and example are well accepted.
> 
> *Answer short question*: sometimes you have question about an image displayed on the screen so be prepared to skim the image/chart before the question starts.
> 
> WRITING SECTION:
> 
> *Summarize Written Test*: not to hard cause you have 10 mins to think about it. Is ok to write down the main meaning of the text plus examples and details. To do that use a complex sentence with words like: although, even though, given that, being (of course you should know how to is them grammatically).
> 
> *Essay*: first attemps I was trying to write down complex essays, probably to complicated, like if it was IELTS. Then I tried with a simple structer and I scored 90/90. In my last attemp I had two essays. First: "Nowadays people think they cannot learn by the self and seek help from what is taught in classrooms" (It was not exactly like that but sort of.. like if people don t learn anything by them self by need hel from teachers and tutors). Second: "Humanity i now facing a lot of different global issues. What is in your opinion the worst challenge governments have to face and which solutions to that??" Following is the essay I wrote at the exam, it was slightly longer around 220 words but 90% similar. As you can see is extremely simple:
> 
> "For the past decades global issues have represented a challenge for our planet. Nowadays, deforestation, famine, melting ice caps and rising sea level are just few of the issues humanity has to deal with. I personally think that global warming is the most detrimental phenomenon afflicting planet earth.
> 
> It can not be denied that recently temperatures have increased steadily. This is caused by humans’ activities and air pollution which kept the heat in the atmosphere causing global temepratures to rise.
> 
> The first step to be taken is to reduce the emission of greenhouse gasses. Governemnts should fund renewable energy that use sun, water and wind to produce more clean energy, instead of burning coil and petrol.
> 
> In addition to that recycling is a fundamental practice that indivividuals should be aware of. Recycling paper and glass may cut the emission of pollutants in the air by more than fifty percent.
> 
> In conclusion, global warming is a phenomenon that could be stopped with the help of both institutions and individuals."
> 
> So yes, it misses a couple of sentences in the boy part 1 and 2 but still very simple!!
> 
> General Tip: wide vocabulary and good spelling can make the difference!!
> 
> READING SECTION:
> 
> *MCSA*: some of this reading could be very challenging, stay focus and do not lose to much on these items.
> 
> *MCMA*: some of this reading could be very challenging, stay focus and do not lose to much on these items.
> 
> *Reorder Paragraph*: Reorder them like they make sense. First block has to be a topic sentence, then the others should be connected somhow.
> 
> *Fill in the blanks*: for both of them, try to understand the genral message, some words really don t fit in, others could so check for the right form (verbs/adjectives ecc ecc)
> 
> LISTENING SECTION
> 
> Listenign gave me nightmares. On the second last attemp I scored between 80 and 90 everywhere but only 78 in listening.
> 
> *Summarize spoken test*: write down general meaning plus details and example, so computer knows you have been listening properly.
> 
> *MCMA*: Listen carefully till the end, sometimes the answer is related to something that is said at the and of the audio file. Be always focus!
> 
> *MCSA:* Listen carefully till the end, sometimes the answer is related to something that is said at the and of the audio file. Be always focus!
> 
> *Fill in the blanks*: I used to type as the speaker was speaking. If two words are too close and you cannot be fast enough using the TAB button, write them down then type them in.
> 
> *Highlight correct summary*: Could be tricky. Usually answers are generally similar but differ in details. So be focus on details and write down numbers, name and dates.
> 
> *Select missing word*: If you pay attention enough, you should be able to understand the global mining and what is missing. Could be tricky.
> 
> *Highlight missing word:* Follow the speaker with the cursor and click on the go.
> 
> *Write from dictation*: I use to type down as I was listening, then go back and check grammar errors before submit the answer.
> 
> *General tip:* Listen carefully until the end.
> 
> OK.. that's it. Sorry if I have been really concise, but some old posts really went in details so you can find a lot on old pages. Any questions fell free to text me.
> 
> PS: I sat for the exam in Navitas in Brisbane.


Thanks for sharing your experience

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kartrik

Hello guys,
I am a silent follower of these forums. I have booked the PTE for Aug-2. Have been practicing for a while now, and have bought the gold kit. Gave both the scored test.
Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64
Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67
Although I managed to improve in Test B, but it's not enough in the reading section.
I need some materials to practice. I have already completed practicing the following
1. Practice Test Plus(The green book)
2. Official Guide to PTE Academic(Blue book)
3. Mac millan

I have done practice on these items so many times that it know the answers of the questions when I see the questions. So I need some new practice material for reading. 
Kindly let me know where can I find new material for reading.


----------



## nitinkgarg

I appeared for the test this week and got following scores:

Overall Score 90

Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 78
Writing 90

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency	73
Pronunciation	70
Spelling 83
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse	90	

Is it normal to have overall score 90 with one of the scores below 90? Disappointed with the result - missed by 1 score.


----------



## ch128

nitinkgarg said:


> I appeared for the test this week and got following scores:
> 
> Overall Score 90
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 78
> Writing 90
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency	73
> Pronunciation	70
> Spelling 83
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> Is it normal to have overall score 90 with one of the scores below 90? Disappointed with the result - missed by 1 score.


I'm not sure if it's normal and I'm no expert (just from what I've gathered from previous posts), but it looks like your speaking score was affected because of your oral fluency & pronunciation, which are two of the skills they look at in this particular section. From what I've seen, there's a few reasons as to why most people derp here.. reasons being microphone placement.. not enough emphasis, etc. How did you feel about your performance after the test?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Nitin, how did you prepare for other sections to get 90?


----------



## hari_it_ram

What are the "must" for guys who are planning for 79 ? Any suggestions please.


----------



## lakhvinder1

theariezman said:


> Should not!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


What changes you made to change score from 5 to 15 in Experience?


----------



## theariezman

lakhvinder1 said:


> What changes you made to change score from 5 to 15 in Experience?


Earlier ACS didn't consider one of my experience which is period of approximately 6 years and named it as not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

I request the HR of that company if they can add only 2 lines to the same reference letter which justify that I worked in similar category.

It's just a matter of understanding and how you prepare your reference letter. 

Just to give you more insight actually I prepare my initial reference letter for System Administrator but decided to go for Assessment for Computer Network and Systems Engineer as I learned that being System Administrator I have very bleak chances. 

Both ANZSCO are closely related to each other and being Data Center Professional with my current job and Systems Engineer with my previous job I fit for both.

Hope this helps.


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adap

theariezman said:


> earlier acs didn't consider one of my experience which is period of approximately 6 years and named it as not closely related to the nominated anzsco code.
> 
> I request the hr of that company if they can add only 2 lines to the same reference letter which justify that i worked in similar category.
> 
> It's just a matter of understanding and how you prepare your reference letter.
> 
> Just to give you more insight actually i prepare my initial reference letter for system administrator but decided to go for assessment for computer network and systems engineer as i learned that being system administrator i have very bleak chances.
> 
> Both anzsco are closely related to each other and being data center professional with my current job and systems engineer with my previous job i fit for both.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my sm-j710f using tapatalk



dos....just wondering for education its 15 points......why urs is 10......asking out of curiosity


----------



## theariezman

Adap said:


> dos....just wondering for education its 15 points......why urs is 10......asking out of curiosity


My Bachelor's degree AQF equivalent to Diploma - Duration 2 Years
My Master's degree AQF equivalent to Associate Degree - Duration 1.5 Years

Even If I join both it is leas than 4 years of education. And Diploma or less than 4 years course gives only 10 points.

Yes 15 Years ago there were institutes in Pakistan who are offering 2 Years Bachelor's courses. After 2002 it becomes mandory to be 4 years courses to align with Higher Education Commission and recognize globally. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adap

theariezman said:


> My Bachelor's degree AQF equivalent to Diploma - Duration 2 Years
> My Master's degree AQF equivalent to Associate Degree - Duration 1.5 Years
> 
> Even If I join both it is leas than 4 years of education. And Diploma or less than 4 years course gives only 10 points.
> 
> Yes 15 Years ago there were institutes in Pakistan who are offering 2 Years Bachelor's courses. After 2002 it becomes mandory to be 4 years courses to align with Higher Education Commission and recognize globally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dos.....

i have B.Com(H) from Delhi University - 3 yr course
MBA(Finance) from ECU - western Australia - 2 yr course

will my degree combined with my PG.....will fetch me 10 or 15 points.....

thanks dos


----------



## Ishara

Dear Friends,

Can cough make a problem during the exam? please advise...


Thanks...


----------



## theariezman

Adap said:


> Thanks Dos.....
> 
> i have B.Com(H) from Delhi University - 3 yr course
> MBA(Finance) from ECU - western Australia - 2 yr course
> 
> will my degree combined with my PG.....will fetch me 10 or 15 points.....
> 
> thanks dos


Well since you are having a non ICT qualification so I cannot comment on the criteria from the relevant assessment authority. But with reference of ACS criteria you are eligible to fetch 15 points as you have Australian Qualifications. 

Look for Summary of Criteria document available on ACS and relate it with your qualifications. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adap

theariezman said:


> Well since you are having a non ICT qualification so I cannot comment on the criteria from the relevant assessment authority. But with reference of ACS criteria you are eligible to fetch 15 points as you have Australian Qualifications.
> 
> Look for Summary of Criteria document available on ACS and relate it with your qualifications.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


ok....thanks dos


----------



## mansawant

*Status change after test*

After the test how long it takes to change the status. My nephew's test finished at 6.30pm Sydney time and now it 10pm in Sydney however the status is still "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores"

Thanks...


----------



## mansawant

mansawant said:


> After the test how long it takes to change the status. My nephew's test finished at 6.30pm Sydney time and now it 10pm in Sydney however the status is still "Ready for Delivery - No reportable scores"
> 
> Thanks...


Checked again after an hour now it's showing "taken - Scores not reportable". What does that mean?

Thanks...


----------



## nirajbhatt

Hi, can anyone please tell me if mock test from ptepractice site contains new question sets other than what we find in YouTube and different books?


----------



## nirajbhatt

hey can u plz tell me if mock test has different set of questions than what we found in YouTube and different books you mentioned or not?


----------



## theariezman

nirajbhatt said:


> Hi, can anyone please tell me if mock test from ptepractice site contains new question sets other than what we find in YouTube and different books?


I heard they have new questions.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## loneranger

Guys what books are recommended for pte practice. for starting pte practice. please guide

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Priyavl

Adap said:


> theariezman said:
> 
> 
> 
> earlier acs didn't consider one of my experience which is period of approximately 6 years and named it as not closely related to the nominated anzsco code.
> 
> I request the hr of that company if they can add only 2 lines to the same reference letter which justify that i worked in similar category.
> 
> It's just a matter of understanding and how you prepare your reference letter.
> 
> Just to give you more insight actually i prepare my initial reference letter for system administrator but decided to go for assessment for computer network and systems engineer as i learned that being system administrator i have very bleak chances.
> 
> Both anzsco are closely related to each other and being data center professional with my current job and systems engineer with my previous job i fit for both.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my sm-j710f using tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to drift away from the topic of this thread.
> Could you let me know if you did the ACS assessment twice? If do did you link the previous assessment? And did you review/ appeal to the earlier assessment?
> 
> Appreciate your response.
Click to expand...


----------



## naun81

Hi everyone!

I am another one struggling with Speaking part((
my Pronunciation scores were 34/45/39 in practice A/B/real test
I know my pronunciation is not perfect, especially sentence stress, intonation, etc., but everybody understands my speech easily, and I have no clue why they emphasize it so in Pearson....

The question is- has anybody heard of someone who had the same problem
but succeeded after several tries?
Or is it better to give up early and look for other options?
I've booked for August but if that won't work again...........

Thanks)


----------



## jfzm

naun81 said:


> *jfzm*
> 
> So what have you done to improve your speaking so significantly?
> Was there something special or just practice?_))



I prepared my own template with alternatives for the most common types of images... I hope it can be useful for you....I recommend you to rewrite them (i update it every week to fit my needs)

keep them with you every day, and when you have a time or you are waiting for the bus practice in your smartphone, try to change your mmmm for a phrase, (for example, I can see, well), words that can make you may feel more confident... (the thing is you need to believe you are good even if you dont speak very well, for me is difficult to speak with others but this is not conversation, this is a mix of memory, control of your anxiety and knowledge about how to read a graph)

then, if your problems are the numbers read every number you see in the street.In addition, I found a random generator in google and every day i read 50 numbers like 4232 3432 4343 5566 etc. if you still have problems, then you should say "just about 4200" or "Just below 4000"

The First objective is to speak 40 sec about anything, then you can start to add details. (this is my strategy)

Record your answer and check where you struggle(this is the most important thing) in my case was numbers and usual phrases to fill the time (I can see, so, this is very surprising, it is not surprising, etc.

let me know if you need me to clarify something


----------



## Rab nawaz

naun81 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am another one struggling with Speaking part((
> my Pronunciation scores were 34/45/39 in practice A/B/real test
> I know my pronunciation is not perfect, especially sentence stress, intonation, etc., but everybody understands my speech easily, and I have no clue why they ))
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Read aloud speak in urs genioun accent do not try to copy british or even american.
> 
> 2. If u pronounce a word wrong dnt stop keep going
> 
> 3. Stop for atleast 1 second on every punctuation
> 
> 4. Stop 1.5 second on full stop
> 
> 5. Re-tell lecture u dont need to listen all stuff just write down facts and figures numerics dates places events and thats it dnt try to write every single word otherwise when u ill start speaking it seems mixture of data.
> 
> 6. Describe immage very simple u dnt need to explain every single trend just explain maximum trend minimum trend and over all trend try to repeat as many words available on the picture for example in table u can explain firstly secondly thirdly second last and last .... Dnt forget to mention table pie chart line graph bar chat maps process continet etc
> 
> 7. If u got time repeat what is available on horizental axis and what is available on vertical axis for example in many cases vertical axis represents % and horizental
> Axis represent number of years or countries.
> 
> 8. Re-tell lecture where u have picture there will be 2 in exam u have to start from the picture for example first of all tell him what is the topic of the picture which will be mention on the top of the diagram then start speaking whatever u have write on the page.
> 
> 9. Repeat sentence just listen as many words u can for example the complete sentence was i am going to school and u just listen i ...to....school repeat it computer is gonna mark the words not sentence
> 
> 10. Short answer if u have more than one answers go for it sometime computer detect relavant answers and it is better than keep silent
> 
> Follow these things am dam shure u gonna get 80+ thats what i have done everytime


----------



## NP101

Nick Spatula said:


> Hi guys it is finally my turn to say that I passed the PTE Academic with 79+.
> 
> I am gonna give my personal advice about the exam, without been to long since in the past,a lot of detailed replies have been written about it.
> 
> SPEAKING SECTION:
> 
> *Read Aloud*: read the text, try to figure out the pronaunciation of every word you don't know, the read it like you have to explain something to someone, with proper stress and enfasis.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence*: try to be focus, sentences could be long and audio quality could be poor. I personally notice that most of the time the topic is: lectures, assignments, studying, library, students, accommodations, professors, handling in, students boards, students union ecc ecc..
> 
> *Describe Image*: As it has been said so many times, what counts the most is oral fluency!! Four sentences, well spoken, about min max values, general progress. If you speak 30 seconds instead of 40 that is ok... no need to speak too much with the risk of leave a sentence in half.
> 
> *Retell Lecture*: Again, oral fluency is important!! Is good to take notes about names and dates cause details and example are well accepted.
> 
> *Answer short question*: sometimes you have question about an image displayed on the screen so be prepared to skim the image/chart before the question starts.
> 
> WRITING SECTION:
> 
> *Summarize Written Test*: not to hard cause you have 10 mins to think about it. Is ok to write down the main meaning of the text plus examples and details. To do that use a complex sentence with words like: although, even though, given that, being (of course you should know how to is them grammatically).
> 
> *Essay*: first attemps I was trying to write down complex essays, probably to complicated, like if it was IELTS. Then I tried with a simple structer and I scored 90/90. In my last attemp I had two essays. First: "Nowadays people think they cannot learn by the self and seek help from what is taught in classrooms" (It was not exactly like that but sort of.. like if people don t learn anything by them self by need hel from teachers and tutors). Second: "Humanity i now facing a lot of different global issues. What is in your opinion the worst challenge governments have to face and which solutions to that??" Following is the essay I wrote at the exam, it was slightly longer around 220 words but 90% similar. As you can see is extremely simple:
> 
> "For the past decades global issues have represented a challenge for our planet. Nowadays, deforestation, famine, melting ice caps and rising sea level are just few of the issues humanity has to deal with. I personally think that global warming is the most detrimental phenomenon afflicting planet earth.
> 
> It can not be denied that recently temperatures have increased steadily. This is caused by humans? activities and air pollution which kept the heat in the atmosphere causing global temepratures to rise.
> 
> The first step to be taken is to reduce the emission of greenhouse gasses. Governemnts should fund renewable energy that use sun, water and wind to produce more clean energy, instead of burning coil and petrol.
> 
> In addition to that recycling is a fundamental practice that indivividuals should be aware of. Recycling paper and glass may cut the emission of pollutants in the air by more than fifty percent.
> 
> In conclusion, global warming is a phenomenon that could be stopped with the help of both institutions and individuals."
> 
> So yes, it misses a couple of sentences in the boy part 1 and 2 but still very simple!!
> 
> General Tip: wide vocabulary and good spelling can make the difference!!
> 
> READING SECTION:
> 
> *MCSA*: some of this reading could be very challenging, stay focus and do not lose to much on these items.
> 
> *MCMA*: some of this reading could be very challenging, stay focus and do not lose to much on these items.
> 
> *Reorder Paragraph*: Reorder them like they make sense. First block has to be a topic sentence, then the others should be connected somhow.
> 
> *Fill in the blanks*: for both of them, try to understand the genral message, some words really don t fit in, others could so check for the right form (verbs/adjectives ecc ecc)
> 
> LISTENING SECTION
> 
> Listenign gave me nightmares. On the second last attemp I scored between 80 and 90 everywhere but only 78 in listening.
> 
> *Summarize spoken test*: write down general meaning plus details and example, so computer knows you have been listening properly.
> 
> *MCMA*: Listen carefully till the end, sometimes the answer is related to something that is said at the and of the audio file. Be always focus!
> 
> *MCSA:* Listen carefully till the end, sometimes the answer is related to something that is said at the and of the audio file. Be always focus!
> 
> *Fill in the blanks*: I used to type as the speaker was speaking. If two words are too close and you cannot be fast enough using the TAB button, write them down then type them in.
> 
> *Highlight correct summary*: Could be tricky. Usually answers are generally similar but differ in details. So be focus on details and write down numbers, name and dates.
> 
> *Select missing word*: If you pay attention enough, you should be able to understand the global mining and what is missing. Could be tricky.
> 
> *Highlight missing word:* Follow the speaker with the cursor and click on the go.
> 
> *Write from dictation*: I use to type down as I was listening, then go back and check grammar errors before submit the answer.
> 
> *General tip:* Listen carefully until the end.
> 
> OK.. that's it. Sorry if I have been really concise, but some old posts really went in details so you can find a lot on old pages. Any questions fell free to text me.
> 
> PS: I sat for the exam in Navitas in Brisbane.



Hi can you tell us about the writing summary that how did you prepare and attempted in the real exam?


----------



## AeroHawk

Hi everyone, new member here. 

Just did my 1st PTE-A Exam today after practising with the gold package, doing both scored test A and B. Sadly, it is a Friday and I have to wait till next week to get my results. 

Just wondering, how accurate are the practice test scores compared to the real test? 

Cheers, 

AeroHawk


----------



## naun81

Thank you guys for your input! It is really helpful and encouraging =)

I will practice 2 weeks, go and crack this exam,
because I wanna live in QLD but they don't give nominations for my profession


----------



## Vahuja

Hii friends I gave my PTE test yesterday! 
Scored W/S/L/R: 64/74/64/65. Very disappointed  i was only aiming 65. 
Although writing discourse i got 90 but overall writting 64. My listening also went fine as compare to reading! 
Reading section was terrible! So little time to complete everything! 
Planning to again attempt paper, what shall be an Idle gap to improvise and reappear? Any suggestions will be very helpful


----------



## Linwan

Today I received my IELTS result...been writing IELTS and PTE for few times for 10 English points.

My best PTE result: L/R/S/W - 82/73/51/81 - early Jul.
My best IELTS : L/R/S/W - 9/9/7/6.5 - Mid Jul.

my pattern is always like this...problem with PTE speaking and IELTS writing (6.5 for the last 3 times).

I am stressed up cause my birthday is coming and will be losing some points. After this I need 20 english points. IELTS 8 or PTE 79. Need some advice. Tq.


----------



## mv2016

naun81 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am another one struggling with Speaking part((
> my Pronunciation scores were 34/45/39 in practice A/B/real test
> I know my pronunciation is not perfect, especially sentence stress, intonation, etc., but everybody understands my speech easily, and I have no clue why they emphasize it so in Pearson....
> 
> The question is- has anybody heard of someone who had the same problem
> but succeeded after several tries?
> Or is it better to give up early and look for other options?
> I've booked for August but if that won't work again...........
> 
> Thanks)


Hi Naun81,

For Speaking practice I use following - 

https://speechpad.pw/prononce.php (Much better it has timer as well)
https://dictation.io/

Also came to know about new technique called Shadowing for improved speaking, you can google it for more information on Shadowing.
I got more confidence about my pronunciation after using it. Hope it will help you as well.


----------



## theariezman

Priyavl said:


> Adap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to drift away from the topic of this thread.
> Could you let me know if you did the ACS assessment twice? If do did you link the previous assessment? And did you review/ appeal to the earlier assessment?
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did link and choose for review but after submission they issued me new reference number.
> 
> Both reference / results are valid and can be used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sounddonor

Vahuja said:


> Hii friends I gave my PTE test yesterday!
> Scored W/S/L/R: 64/74/64/65. Very disappointed  i was only aiming 65.
> Although writing discourse i got 90 but overall writting 64. My listening also went fine as compare to reading!
> Reading section was terrible! So little time to complete everything!
> Planning to again attempt paper, what shall be an Idle gap to improvise and reappear? Any suggestions will be very helpful


Good luck with next time. Please share your enabling scores with us if possible.

Thanks


----------



## nomaduser

Hey guys,

Do PTE test scores get released on Saturday? Is it a working day according to them?

Thanks!


----------



## risharisha

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do PTE test scores get released on Saturday? Is it a working day according to them?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get your score mostly within 24 hrs, even on sat/sun...


----------



## Vikram_99

Linwan said:


> Today I received my IELTS result...been writing IELTS and PTE for few times for 10 English points.
> 
> My best PTE result: L/R/S/W - 82/73/51/81 - early Jul.
> My best IELTS : L/R/S/W - 9/9/7/6.5 - Mid Jul.
> 
> my pattern is always like this...problem with PTE speaking and IELTS writing (6.5 for the last 3 times).
> 
> I am stressed up cause my birthday is coming and will be losing some points. After this I need 20 english points. IELTS 8 or PTE 79. Need some advice. Tq.


Try PTE again, speaking is very simple if you take care of your fluency and pronunciation.
Make sure you take care of these two and you will make it easily. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mimic

Has anyone tried taking the examin the new test centre in Sydney? In CQ University in Kent st?
Sat PTE yesterday afternoon. Whenever I log in at pearsonvue to check my score it says 'Test scores reportable'. But when I click it it says scores not ready, wait for the email.

Before if I haven't receive the email it says scores NOT reportable. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## mansawant

mimic said:


> Has anyone tried taking the examin the new test centre in Sydney? In CQ University in Kent st?
> Sat PTE yesterday afternoon. Whenever I log in at pearsonvue to check my score it says 'Test scores reportable'. But when I click it it says scores not ready, wait for the email.
> 
> Before if I haven't receive the email it says scores NOT reportable. Anyone experienced this before?


Wait till evening and you will receive an email. Then only scores will be available.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mimic

Thanks heaps for the fast response!


----------



## MFK123

*recent exam questions*



nitinkgarg said:


> I appeared for the test this week and got following scores:
> 
> Overall Score 90
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 78
> Writing 90
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency	73
> Pronunciation	70
> Spelling 83
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> Is it normal to have overall score 90 with one of the scores below 90? Disappointed with the result - missed by 1 score.


Hi,
You are very close to your target score. What I would recommend you is to book another test. In the next exam you will make it. Please share your exam questions if you remember. I am sitting next week.
Many thanks


----------



## shyamnukala

Hi, I really like the template for essay. If I get 2 essays in the exam can I use the same template for both? I heard if we don't use I or my like words in the exam that will improve the written discourse is it correct?


----------



## mansawant

mimic said:


> Thanks heaps for the fast response!


How was your experience at new center?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shyamnukala

Can someone please help. I made a format for describe image and retell lecture. Can this format repeated for similar questions?


----------



## mimic

mansawant said:


> How was your experience at new center?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


They were a bit slow in taking photos, details and hand prints. There were 3 people registering every single test taker. I have tried all the other 3 centres here in Sydney and they were really fast. I guess they are still on their dry run. That's why I'm worried about my results getting delayed because of their amateurishness.


----------



## vikramsydney

mimic said:


> Has anyone tried taking the examin the new test centre in Sydney? In CQ University in Kent st?
> Sat PTE yesterday afternoon. Whenever I log in at pearsonvue to check my score it says 'Test scores reportable'. But when I click it it says scores not ready, wait for the email.
> 
> Before if I haven't receive the email it says scores NOT reportable. Anyone experienced this before?


How was your experience with CQU center?


----------



## shyamnukala

Guys please help me I am giving this exam on Monday. Can same template be used again and again if need? For example, in case of 2 essays or retell lecture / describe image. I am worried about penalising for repeated words.


----------



## nomaduser

Hey guys!

How does the writing component get evaluated? I doubt that the computer could do that :/
Is anyone aware of this?


----------



## ch128

Hi all,

I'm taking the PTE exam next week and I've recently done the two scored tests on the PTE website with the following scores:

Listening A 77/ B 90
Reading A 73/ B 68
Speaking A 61/ B 64
Writing A 83/ B 90

Although I felt that I might have been slightly clumsy at 1 or 2 repeat sentence items and probably could've done better with describe image, I've also tried to use the 4-sentence method but it just seems to not be working.

Any tips to really nail this and for tackling reading in order to get 79+ in that section as well? 

In my IELTS tests I have always scored 8 and above in the reading section...


----------



## Linwan

Hi guys n gals...
I would like to know if it is okay for us to only talk about one set of data even they give few sets of data in the graph. Example..a line graph or bar chart with several lines or categories...but I only describe one line or category. I even get an image of a line graph with a pie chart with diff topic next to it and I got panic.


----------



## Linwan

ch128 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm taking the PTE exam next week and I've recently done the two scored tests on the PTE website with the following scores:
> 
> Listening A 77/ B 90
> Reading A 73/ B 68
> Speaking A 61/ B 64
> Writing A 83/ B 90
> 
> Although I felt that I might have been slightly clumsy at 1 or 2 repeat sentence items and probably could've done better with describe image, I've also tried to use the 4-sentence method but it just seems to not be working.
> 
> Any tips to really nail this and for tackling reading in order to get 79+ in that section as well?
> 
> In my IELTS tests I have always scored 8 and above in the reading section...


You cant compare IELTS and PTE reading section. I found that PTE reading is more challenging. I score 9 twice for IELTS but never above 79 for PTE...need more practice...not imposible but also not easy


----------



## mv2016

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How does the writing component get evaluated? I doubt that the computer could do that :/
> Is anyone aware of this?


Hi,

I am not sure but assuming that based on given topic of Essay, it might work in following way.

1. Checks for Correct Grammar.
2. Checks if given sentence is complete.
3. Checks if there are some words keep on repeating (might reduce some points in vocabulary)
4. Will expect some set if words as per the topic given. 
5. Will see if number of words are under 300. 
6. If there are multiple para or not.

May be some more stuff internally. But this is my guess about primary algorithm.


----------



## riyapatel22

Hey guy any tips to improve pronounciation and fluency plz help me this two are my week area.


----------



## mv2016

riyapatel22 said:


> Hey guy any tips to improve pronounciation and fluency plz help me this two are my week area.


Following post might be helpful for you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1168.html#post10714561


----------



## nishesh.koirala

ch128 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm taking the PTE exam next week and I've recently done the two scored tests on the PTE website with the following scores:
> 
> Listening A 77/ B 90
> Reading A 73/ B 68
> Speaking A 61/ B 64
> Writing A 83/ B 90
> 
> Although I felt that I might have been slightly clumsy at 1 or 2 repeat sentence items and probably could've done better with describe image, I've also tried to use the 4-sentence method but it just seems to not be working.
> 
> Any tips to really nail this and for tackling reading in order to get 79+ in that section as well?
> 
> In my IELTS tests I have always scored 8 and above in the reading section...


You will get 79+. Dont falter under pressure and attempt all questions ..!!


----------



## divnit

umadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please share some links for PTE preparation and mock test?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Mixed material
Unlimited Online Tests: Management, GRE,SAT,GMAT,IELTS,TOEFL,Banking,UPSC,MBA Entrance,CBSE
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice -

Describe graph:









One of the most exhaustive material for PTE:
PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material

AND several links from this site itself to various other resources.

https://nitinsuriblog.wordpress.com/: My own blog where I put up essays that I practiced for writing.

Cheers,
Divnit


----------



## divnit

aggpunit said:


> Massive improvement. congrats. Where did you appeared for the exam? how much was the diff in days between two attempts?



Test Center: Pearson Professional Centre in Yusuf Sarai-Green Park, Delhi
I took my second test after 3 weeks, but that was due to slot not being available, else I would have taken it much earlier.

Cheers.


----------



## divnit

rickybd2 said:


> Does anybody has the updated list of the pte essays. I could not get any clue of these topics on google. So i am guessing these question are yet to appear in the exam. Can anybody cross check it for me. I already prepared more than 70%. one fellow member told me he got the number 25 in his first attempt.
> 
> 22.	Benefits and problems of studying and performing old theatre play in high school
> 23.	The positive and negative effects of technology on teachers’ role.
> 24.	Following a strict routine and whether it is beneficial or not in staying focused.
> 25.	There is no need of newspaper in the modern world... support your point of view.
> 26.	Purpose of education should let people to become professional workers and good members of society. Others believe that purpose of education should be fulfilment of achieving.


*22- A Similar topic and essay:* https://nitinsuriblog.wordpress.com...atement-support-your-point-of-view-with-reas/


----------



## divnit

Vahuja said:


> Hi, i am confused as which PTE centre shall i book in New Delhi. It is showing 3 different options in delhi!
> Any one who can assist as which is the best centre in term of the facilities ?
> Any reviews for Global Opportunities, New Delhi?


Pearson Professional Centre in Yusuf Sarai-Green Park, Delhi - I hear this is the best.


----------



## NP101

Is it true that to achieve 79+ in writing you have to write down 290 to 300 words in essay???
Anyone here who scored 79+ in writing but wrote less words in essay ???


----------



## jfzm

NP101 said:


> Is it true that to achieve 79+ in writing you have to write down 290 to 300 words in essay???
> Anyone here who scored 79+ in writing but wrote less words in essay ???


False, I scored 86 with 220 words.


----------



## ch128

nishesh.koirala said:


> You will get 79+. Dont falter under pressure and attempt all questions ..!!


Thanks for the motivation!! 

Does anyone know if we have to wait for the screen to show "recording completed" in order to click next in the speaking section? 

WHen I was doing the mock test at home, even when I stop stalking for more than 3 seconds it just kept on recording.

If we click next when we're finished and it doesn't change to 'completed', will that affect our scores?


----------



## Lord John Snow

Just sat my first PTE-A practice exam.

L 84/R 81/S 90/W 78

I am a native speaker, so would expect close to 90 for speaking. However, I am surprised at the writing score. Does anyone know if it accepts British English spelling, or American English, or both? (i.e. initialize; initialise)

I scored 55 for spelling! (I didn't think it was that bad!)

For the essay i'm following the basic 4/5 paragraph form... ie Introduction (using synonyms), argue point 1, argue point 2, conclusion.


----------



## mimic

Lord John Snow said:


> Just sat my first PTE-A practice exam.
> 
> L 84/R 81/S 90/W 78
> 
> I am a native speaker, so would expect close to 90 for speaking. However, I am surprised at the writing score. Does anyone know if it accepts British English spelling, or American English, or both? (i.e. initialize; initialise)
> 
> I scored 55 for spelling! (I didn't think it was that bad!)
> 
> For the essay i'm following the basic 4/5 paragraph form... ie Introduction (using synonyms), argue point 1, argue point 2, conclusion.


I am not a native speaker but I still believe it's my best with regards to the 4 areas. I always get 80-90 in L/W/R but always around 60 in speaking.

It accepts both kinds of English but you have to be consistent throughout (i.e. British English from start to end, especially in writing).

THere are times you thought you spelled the words right, but usually there are typos. Make sure to alot atleast 2 minutes to check your grammar and spelling. Every letter matters.


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

Is it possible to improve pronunciation by just reading according to the audio like the VOA? Or do I need attend any speaking courses to correct my pronunciation? As my pronunciation score just 39 only. I did adjust the mic to the eye level. 

Also, do we need to complete the Read aloud within 30s in order to score in oral fluency? Or can I speak slower and stable and within the 40s? As I saw some people mentioned that the read aloud needed to be completed in 25s to 30s in order to score well.


----------



## kartrik

Hi Guys,
I scheduled the exam on Aug-2. Not much time is remaining.
My practice scores are 
Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64
Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67
I am planning to buy one more scored test. Planning to give it tomorrow. Would it contain the same set of questions?
Any last day advice for reading, I am targeting 65+ in all.


----------



## mike445566

kartrik said:


> Hi Guys,
> I scheduled the exam on Aug-2. Not much time is remaining.
> My practice scores are
> Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64
> Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67
> I am planning to buy one more scored test. Planning to give it tomorrow. Would it contain the same set of questions?
> Any last day advice for reading, I am targeting 65+ in all.


Yes mate,

it will be exactly same. You should go through all reading tests in Macmillan and Kenny N.

Good Luck


----------



## kartrik

mike445566 said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> it will be exactly same. You should go through all reading tests in Macmillan and Kenny N.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks..


----------



## Krish29

Hi Mike,

What do you mean by "exactly the same" ??

Mcmillan & kenny book's practice test or the gold kit??



mike445566 said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> it will be exactly same. You should go through all reading tests in Macmillan and Kenny N.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## mike445566

krishnamoorthyrr said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> What do you mean by "exactly the same" ??
> 
> Mcmillan & kenny book's practice test or the gold kit??


Gold kit Mate


----------



## Krish29

To be precise, Do you mean gold kit test questions and actual test questions will be exactly the same???

I can't believe it!, please clarify.



mike445566 said:


> Gold kit Mate


----------



## kartrik

krishnamoorthyrr said:


> To be precise, Do you mean gold kit test questions and actual test questions will be exactly the same???
> 
> I can't believe it!, please clarify.


Mike replied to the question which I had asked earlier. 
I had already bought the gold kit and practiced on it. Now if I buy another kit would the questions remain the same as the previous one. .


----------



## mike445566

krishnamoorthyrr said:


> To be precise, Do you mean gold kit test questions and actual test questions will be exactly the same???
> 
> I can't believe it!, please clarify.


Sorry Mate

You misunderstood. I mean to say every time you purchase gold kit, you will get same practice tests.


----------



## Krish29

I think your answer is for Kartick!!

Buddy, I asked about actual PTE - A exam and gold kit test. Will it be the same ?
sorry to bother you again and again.. I was bit surprised, so im asking...



mike445566 said:


> Sorry Mate
> 
> You misunderstood. I mean to say every time you purchase gold kit, you will get same practice tests.


----------



## sounddonor

Krish29 said:


> I think your answer is for Kartick!!
> 
> Buddy, I asked about actual PTE - A exam and gold kit test. Will it be the same ?
> sorry to bother you again and again.. I was bit surprised, so im asking...


:eyebrows::eyebrows: No it won't be the same as actual test.


----------



## Krish29

Thanks Bro!!



sanjeewa said:


> :eyebrows::eyebrows: No it won't be the same as actual test.


----------



## alexpn

kartrik said:


> Hi Guys,
> I scheduled the exam on Aug-2. Not much time is remaining.
> My practice scores are
> Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64
> Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67
> I am planning to buy one more scored test. Planning to give it tomorrow. Would it contain the same set of questions?
> Any last day advice for reading, I am targeting 65+ in all.


Hi kartrik,

I also took these two scored tests at Ptepractice.com. In my view, the actual PTE exam is easier.

I only got 65+ grades at the 4 skills at my 3rd attempt. It took me long 9 months to achieve this since my first day of preparation to this exam. 

These were my grades:

Attempt #1: L:70 R:75 S:64 W:74 - failed because of 1 point at Speaking! 
Attempt #2: L:76 R:81 S:54 W:80 - disaster at Speaking due to extreme noise at the exam room 
Attempt #3: L:77 R:88 S:72 W:77 :first:

My personal experience about the actual exam is that the speaking part is by far the most difficult, basically because of two factors: the noise produced by 6 people speaking at the same time, and the natural nervousness at the beginning of the exam. 

The noise at the exam room can be very disturbing and distracting. This hindered me from understanding some questions of "Repeat Sentence". I recommend you to practice this at home with the TV turned on with a loud volume level... this will be basically the environment you'll find at the actual exam room. Another good advice for the actual exam is increasing the volume level, and pressing the headphone to your ears with your hands open. I managed to reduce part of the external noise (of other people speaking) doing this in my last exam attempt. 

One thing I noticed after 3 attempts is that some questions can be repeated from previous exams, which makes things a lot easier. For example, the "Write essay" theme of my 3rd attempt was the very same of my 1st attempt: "Are written exams the best way of assessing students learning?"

To improve speaking, I had conversation classes twice a week with native English teacher at Italki.com, whereas my listening skills I managed to improve listening to podcasts daily. 

I've used Macmillan and Pearson books (aside from Ptepractice.com exercises) to prepare for the exam.

Good luck at your forthcoming exam!


----------



## hjauhari

*Thanks!!*

Guys,

Today I got my PTE result and happy to inform you that I am able to clear the test in my second attempt!!

Overall :77

L/R/S/W: 81/73/88/75


Tips in Speaking section:
1) Please dont get confuse over mic position, just keep at lower lip position!!
2) In all the sections:Just keep on speaking with fluency dont bother too much about content,ofcourse dont be off track!!

Thanks once again to all the gurus!

Cheers!!!


----------



## alexpn

hjauhari said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I got my PTE result and happy to inform you that I am able to clear the test in my second attempt!!
> 
> Overall :77
> 
> L/R/S/W: 81/73/88/75
> 
> 
> Tips in Speaking section:
> 1) Please dont get confuse over mic position, just keep at lower lip position!!
> 2) In all the sections:Just keep on speaking with fluency dont bother too much about content,ofcourse dont be off track!!
> 
> Thanks once again to all the gurus!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congrats!

I totally agree with your hints. Another thing that helped me a lot at "Read Aloud" session at my last attempt was speaking at a slower pace. Due to the nervousness at the beginning of the exam, at the previous attempts I mispronounced some words and the fluency was bad. At my last attempt I spoke slower and this was key for not making pronunciation mistakes and keeping the fluency at a good level.


----------



## kartrik

In scored test, in the reading section, I scored 58 and 60 in first test and second test respectively. I am just worried about the reading part. I have read in lot of posts that questions would be easier. Just hoping to get above 65 in the actual exam.


----------



## INH

If spouse has given the English evidence test (IELTS) more than 1 year ago and secured a COMPETENT level, then will this be considered as an evidence for Dependent's English.

Note: I know functional english requires test to be taken within 12 months. In my case, spouse has COMPETENT english (atleast 6 in all) but almost 2 year old TRF. I am not using any partner skill points.

COMPETENT English : Requires test to be written within 3 yrs.
FUNCTIONAL English : Requires test to be written within 12 months.

Can someone please advise.


----------



## NP101

jfzm said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that to achieve 79+ in writing you have to write down 290 to 300 words in essay???
> Anyone here who scored 79+ in writing but wrote less words in essay ???
> 
> 
> 
> False, I scored 86 with 220 words.
Click to expand...

Cool


----------



## roonaqdai

For the speaking section, I think we should concentrate on pronunciation and contents. In my opinion, the content is very important in describe image. For retell lecture, we can speak off contents, however, must be related to the main points of the lecture. As I did 3 attempts already: 

- 1st attempt: relax mood, no stress as my first time. I got little shocked with the time management. However, I managed to score 61 with 43 fluency and 60 pronunciation. 

- 2nd attempt: i got 3 tables in the describe image and this really freaked me out as I did not prepare for describing table that much. Got 52 with 40 fluency and only 50 pronunciation (I think its because I speak too fast and the pronunciation is not clear, therefore it cannot mark the content I wanted to deliver. 

- 3rd attempt: My score for the L,R and W reached the 65+ mark, but in speaking section, I was not calm enough to deal with the pressure (as in my mind, I always thought that money is spent too much, this time or never), and that was so stupid thinking I know. I am very sure that I did not deliver any good describe image at all, the content I spoke was just what I saw and random, not organised, and I click NEXT 10 seconds in most of the speaking questions before the time finish ! I got only 46 in speaking BUT 54 in fluency and 57 in pronunciation. 

I know that my experience might not be correct but that's what I really think how PTE marking system works. For those who only needs 65+, do the best and cover up the important contents in describe image with the best pronunciation, don't try to keep the oral fluency as the smoothest and then get screwed by one or two hesitations and forgot about the contents you wanted to speak. Of course, we need to speak at an appropriate speed, don't be too slow. In overall, I guess Pronunciation is much more important than Oral Fluency as it makes you understandable to the computer. 

Please share your experience with me, I am going to do my 4th and probably 5th attempt very soon. Ah and one more thing, searching youtube for E2 PTE channel. They just had 2 webminars about describe image and writing. Very very useful!


----------



## mint123

Has anyone having sibilant 's' problem yet still able to score 65 and above in speaking? As I noted from my speaking recording, it has serious 'hissing' sound whenever I speak a word that has 's' in it. I wonder will the computer reduce the pronunciation mark significantly because of the hissing sound? Thanks.


----------



## samb19802000

*Exam*

Hi Guys,

I am going to give my second attempt on tomorrow. Appreciate if you can share any tips, hints, etc. 

Cheers. :confused2:


----------



## VBA

*Target 79+*

Hi all,

In my recent 5th or 6th attempt (don't even remember), I got L/R/S/W- 79/70/71/78  

My target is 79+ each. Booked another on 4th.

Please suggest what should I do to improve. Whatever I try to study I feel like I have done this already. Whatever material I have, already gone through in my last attempts. Studying same thing, again and again is getting on my nerves. 

Please advise and motivate me!!!

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to give my second attempt on tomorrow. Appreciate if you can share any tips, hints, etc.
> 
> Cheers. :confused2:


Sam, watch this.


----------



## romero2005

samb19802000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to give my second attempt on tomorrow. Appreciate if you can share any tips, hints, etc.
> 
> Cheers. :confused2:


Best of luck bro


----------



## sss2016

Hi, can you please share your last 9 pte scores.

And what kind of speech you do at speaking section ,i hav attended pte 2times but in speaking i hav scored just 41 ,pronunciation =37 only .please give me any tips to improve


----------



## freibergergarcia

*Speaking*

Hi all,

I'm having trouble with the speaking section. 
Last weekend I had my 3rd attempt and I definitely not sure what to do.

On my second attempt I was sure I've done speaking so well answering everything right and without hesitation and got 56 and now just 48.

I also have sent some recordings to some people which have also done the PTE and they said they don't know why I'm not getting at least 65.

Also had some pronunciation classes with an Aussie teacher experienced in IELTS.

I don't need that much, just 65+.


About the mic: the first two attempts it was right in front of my mouth and in the last one I decided to move it a little above. Didn't work out.



Listening: 71
Reading: 69
Speaking: 48
Writing: 84

Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 53
Pronunciation: 36
Spelling: 68
Vocabulary: 62
Written Discourse: 90



Any tips? Anyone with similar issue?


----------



## lakhvinder1

seems your pronunciation is not correct, can you check if system understand what you speak. try to repeat sentence on website "dictation.io" search google it will certainly help to improve your speaking



freibergergarcia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having trouble with the speaking section.
> Last weekend I had my 3rd attempt and I definitely not sure what to do.
> 
> On my second attempt I was sure I've done speaking so well answering everything right and without hesitation and got 56 and now just 48.
> 
> I also have sent some recordings to some people which have also done the PTE and they said they don't know why I'm not getting at least 65.
> 
> Also had some pronunciation classes with an Aussie teacher experienced in IELTS.
> 
> I don't need that much, just 65+.
> 
> 
> About the mic: the first two attempts it was right in front of my mouth and in the last one I decided to move it a little above. Didn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> Listening: 71
> Reading: 69
> Speaking: 48
> Writing: 84
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 53
> Pronunciation: 36
> Spelling: 68
> Vocabulary: 62
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? Anyone with similar issue?


----------



## lakhvinder1

I have faced the similar issue.

First Attempt S/L/W/R : 90/84/66/73
Second attempt S/L/W/R : 90/77/77/90

Two Mock Test from PTE
S/L/W/R: 86/83/84/79

Now today appeared in my 3rd attempt... I think watching you tube video is more helpful than reading any books. 

Listening is very important since it impacts Writing and Speaking scores too.

Regards,
Lakhvinder



VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In my recent 5th or 6th attempt (don't even remember), I got L/R/S/W- 79/70/71/78
> 
> My target is 79+ each. Booked another on 4th.
> 
> Please suggest what should I do to improve. Whatever I try to study I feel like I have done this already. Whatever material I have, already gone through in my last attempts. Studying same thing, again and again is getting on my nerves.
> 
> Please advise and motivate me!!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Harj

freibergergarcia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having trouble with the speaking section.
> Last weekend I had my 3rd attempt and I definitely not sure what to do.
> 
> On my second attempt I was sure I've done speaking so well answering everything right and without hesitation and got 56 and now just 48.
> 
> I also have sent some recordings to some people which have also done the PTE and they said they don't know why I'm not getting at least 65.
> 
> Also had some pronunciation classes with an Aussie teacher experienced in IELTS.
> 
> I don't need that much, just 65+.
> 
> 
> About the mic: the first two attempts it was right in front of my mouth and in the last one I decided to move it a little above. Didn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> Listening: 71
> Reading: 69
> Speaking: 48
> Writing: 84
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 53
> Pronunciation: 36
> Spelling: 68
> Vocabulary: 62
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? Anyone with similar issue?



Do you mind sharing your recording ? I might can help


----------



## Priyavl

For all those who have taken the test last week and this week, could you share the essay topics?

Thanks


----------



## mansawant

*How to improve listening and reading score*

Hi all,

I am on the forum on behalf of my nephew. He attempted twice however couldn't score 65 in listening and reading. He has got student visa and needs 65 in each section for the registration. In Speaking and writing he had already achieved above 65 and however in reading scored 63 in both attempts and in listening first attempt scored 64 and second attempt 63.

First test he attempted in May 2016 and second test just last week. I can see that he scored 63 twice and just looking for guidance to push it bit further. Any advice from forum members much appreciated..

Scores 1st attempt 24th May 2016 L/R/W/S - 64/63/69/80
2nd attempt 28th July 2016 L/R/W/S - 63/63/62/70

Thanks.


----------



## INH

If spouse has given the English evidence test (IELTS) more than 1 year ago and secured a COMPETENT level, then will this be considered as an evidence for Dependent's English.

Note: I know functional english requires test to be taken within 12 months. In my case, spouse has COMPETENT english (atleast 6 in all) but almost 2 year old TRF. I am not using any partner skill points.

COMPETENT English : Requires test to be written within 3 yrs.
FUNCTIONAL English : Requires test to be written within 12 months.

Can someone please advise.


----------



## lakhvinder1

Today's Essay
"Travel has impact on Brilliant scholars, Give your opinion"
" Important for written assignments "



Priyavl said:


> For all those who have taken the test last week and this week, could you share the essay topics?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lakhvinder1

mansawant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on the forum on behalf of my nephew. He attempted twice however couldn't score 65 in listening and reading. He has got student visa and needs 65 in each section for the registration. In Speaking and writing he had already achieved above 65 and however in reading scored 63 in both attempts and in listening first attempt scored 64 and second attempt 63.
> 
> First test he attempted in May 2016 and second test just last week. I can see that he scored 63 twice and just looking for guidance to push it bit further. Any advice from forum members much appreciated..
> 
> Scores 1st attempt 24th May 2016 L/R/W/S - 64/63/69/80
> 2nd attempt 28th July 2016 L/R/W/S - 63/63/62/70
> 
> Thanks.


This can be practiced online by watching youtube videos. lot of material for listening available.


----------



## aims

gave my second attempt today.repeat sentences was little difficult than 1st attempt. I had no motivation this time. Reading last 3 questions missed ran out of time.. lets see. the outcome.


----------



## dreamliner

aims said:


> gave my second attempt today.repeat sentences was little difficult than 1st attempt. I had no motivation this time. Reading last 3 questions missed ran out of time.. lets see. the outcome.


Hi,

What was your essay part? 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## aims

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> What was your essay part?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I got two essays. 1. Newspaper has no value in modern world your opinion.
2. Laws can change human behaviours


----------



## dreamliner

aims said:


> I got two essays. 1. Newspaper has no value in modern world your opinion.
> 2. Laws can change human behaviours


Ok. 

Thank you. My pte is on 17th of this month. 
Finding it hard during practice !!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamliner said:


> Ok.
> 
> Thank you. My pte is on 17th of this month.
> Finding it hard during practice !!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Just booked mine for 23rd august. All the best

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000

aims said:


> gave my second attempt today.repeat sentences was little difficult than 1st attempt. I had no motivation this time. Reading last 3 questions missed ran out of time.. lets see. the outcome.


Don't worry machan, we can see it by tomorrow. What are the essay topics you got? One essay or two essays. 

Good luck.


----------



## jassi12345

Hi All,

I have exam next month( 12 Sep ). I am struggling in Speaking and Listening.

Please tell me some tips for both. My pronunciation score came arounf 35/40 and oral around 50.

Please provide some tips to score 65+.

Thanks.




dreamliner said:


> Ok.
> 
> Thank you. My pte is on 17th of this month.
> Finding it hard during practice !!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

jassi12345 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have exam next month( 12 Sep ). I am struggling in Speaking and Listening.
> 
> Please tell me some tips for both. My pronunciation score came arounf 35/40 and oral around 50.
> 
> Please provide some tips to score 65+.
> 
> Thanks.


I just posted it few days back. Hope it will help you too.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1168.html#post10714561

- Speak slow and try pronounce each word fully.
- Practice fluency by listening to audio and repeating it at at the same pace.


----------



## akil_sp

Hi, how long it will take to get PTE-A result after taken exam?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Have you guys used the pte gold kit for practice? Is it any good?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jassi12345

Hi,

2-3 days...sometime result declare by next day eod. 2 days is average time.




akil_sp said:


> Hi, how long it will take to get PTE-A result after taken exam?


----------



## jassi12345

same problem with me.
now i am trying again using some tips from group.
lets C in sep exam.
refer 1168 page and some previous pages,





freibergergarcia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having trouble with the speaking section.
> Last weekend I had my 3rd attempt and I definitely not sure what to do.
> 
> On my second attempt I was sure I've done speaking so well answering everything right and without hesitation and got 56 and now just 48.
> 
> I also have sent some recordings to some people which have also done the PTE and they said they don't know why I'm not getting at least 65.
> 
> Also had some pronunciation classes with an Aussie teacher experienced in IELTS.
> 
> I don't need that much, just 65+.
> 
> 
> About the mic: the first two attempts it was right in front of my mouth and in the last one I decided to move it a little above. Didn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> Listening: 71
> Reading: 69
> Speaking: 48
> Writing: 84
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 53
> Pronunciation: 36
> Spelling: 68
> Vocabulary: 62
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? Anyone with similar issue?


----------



## Krish29

Friends, 

In some page, i have seen couple of Describe image guidance video link...can some one pls give me the link...


----------



## nvraja4u

Krish29 said:


> Friends,
> 
> In some page, i have seen couple of Describe image guidance video link...can some one pls give me the link...


Try the 1hr12mins video from below link in youtube ..thats really nice..

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=pte speaking describe image webinar&sm=3


----------



## Krish29

thanks mate!!!


nvraja4u said:


> Try the 1hr12mins video from below link in youtube ..thats really nice..
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/results?q=pte speaking describe image webinar&sm=3


----------



## udanaz

thanks


Vinopaal said:


> Good luck for your future endeavors. If you have any tips to share, please don't hestitate to do that.


----------



## udanaz

akil_sp said:


> Hi, how long it will take to get PTE-A result after taken exam?


normally within 2 to 3 days


----------



## udanaz

freibergergarcia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any tips? Anyone with similar issue?


Do not think too much, just relax a bit, you seem already nervous. Break down each sub category and think about your strengths and weakness of each


----------



## udanaz

Check out this channel for some speaking tips
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w


----------



## sounddonor

udanaz said:


> Check out this channel for some speaking tips
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w


Hi,

Have you taken the exam recently?


----------



## viistrawberry

Hi guys,
Does anyone can advise me how could I pay for gold test preparation kit? I used multiple cards, from my own to my parents, my friends, my cousins, and none of the cards actually work. PTE PRactice just keep giving me the message "invalid credit card type", I don't know how to solve this, as I tried both debit and credit cards. Has anyone here had the same problems before, or may you suggest something I could do from your experience. 

Thank you.


----------



## rtbrfr

viistrawberry said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone can advise me how could I pay for gold test preparation kit? I used multiple cards, from my own to my parents, my friends, my cousins, and none of the cards actually work. PTE PRactice just keep giving me the message "invalid credit card type", I don't know how to solve this, as I tried both debit and credit cards. Has anyone here had the same problems before, or may you suggest something I could do from your experience.
> 
> Thank you.


The best solutions will be asking the bank customer service personnel to activate your online transaction for debit/credit cards. I did that. I purchased.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

rtbrfr said:


> The best solutions will be asking the bank customer service personnel to activate your online transaction for debit/credit cards. I did that. I purchased.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi,

You require international credit card with sufficient allocation on foreign currency to perform international transaction by online.

Standard credit card will not work.

Check you credit card type and it's limit.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroHawk

Hi everyone,

Got my PTE results today!! 
L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90!!! Overall 90 :dance:

Here are the results of my practice tests for comparison. 
Practice PTE Tests:
Test A: L-90, R-83, S-90, W-86
Test B: L-90, R-79, S-90, W-87

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations Bro!!!

All the best!!!



AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my PTE results today!!
> L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90!!! Overall 90 :dance:
> 
> Here are the results of my practice tests for comparison.
> Practice PTE Tests:
> Test A: L-90, R-83, S-90, W-86
> Test B: L-90, R-79, S-90, W-87
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AeroHawk


----------



## Oneshift

Hi,

I got L75 R72 S62 W74 in PTEA.
Do I qualify for Australian PR requirement to Gain 10 points?

Can someone help?


----------



## Micro111999

reishigupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got L75 R72 S62 W74 in PTEA.
> Do I qualify for Australian PR requirement to Gain 10 points?
> 
> Can someone help?


Sorry Rishi .. u need to score at least 65 in all the sections to gain 10 points. Your speaking score is below 65.

Good luck ..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## udanaz

sanjeewa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you taken the exam recently?


yes sanjeewa and also replied to your PM


----------



## akil_sp

Hi, 

Pls help me. I gave PTE-A first time and got the results

Over all 60
Communicative Skills
Listening	57
Reading 63
Speaking	49
Writing 61

Enabling Skills
Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 39
Spelling 68
Vocabulary 51
Written Discourse	90

What should I do? How to improve?


----------



## viistrawberry

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> You require international credit card with sufficient allocation on foreign currency to perform international transaction by online.
> 
> Standard credit card will not work.
> 
> Check you credit card type and it's limit.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks for the answer, but apparently I don't think that is the cause for it, cause I have sufficient allocation on foreign currency on my credit card, and I think it is international credit card as well, since I use them within Australia and overseas. I use the same card to pay for PTE Academic test and some other online shopping and there were no problems. Overall, the only merchant that I have problem with is PTE practice. I am still wondering what is the cause. 



rtbrfr said:


> The best solutions will be asking the bank customer service personnel to activate your online transaction for debit/credit cards. I did that. I purchased.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi there, thanks for your suggestion, my card is active and has been used for several years ever since I start shopping online


----------



## Garv_25

What is your target score?
You aren't far if you are targeting a score of 10 (65 in each skill).

Practice as much as you can Mate, try PRACTICEPTE DOT COM



akil_sp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls help me. I gave PTE-A first time and got the results
> 
> Over all 60
> Communicative Skills
> Listening	57
> Reading 63
> Speaking	49
> Writing 61
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 68
> Vocabulary 51
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> What should I do? How to improve?


----------



## Priyavl

Congratulations! 
What was your essay about?




AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my PTE results today!!
> L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90!!! Overall 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results of my practice tests for comparison.
> Practice PTE Tests:
> Test A: L-90, R-83, S-90, W-86
> Test B: L-90, R-79, S-90, W-87
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AeroHawk


----------



## mint123

akil_sp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls help me. I gave PTE-A first time and got the results
> 
> Over all 60
> Communicative Skills
> Listening	57
> Reading 63
> Speaking	49
> Writing 61
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 39
> Spelling 68
> Vocabulary 51
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> What should I do? How to improve?


Well, for listening and reading, you might need to do more practices from those pte books or other sources, for example, "thevsquare blogspot New PTE Material (All In One) | PTE Preperation" (I'm not able to post the link so you just google it to get into the website). 


As for writing, I think you can try to write simple sentence to avoid deduction for grammar part and checked your spelling at least twice for any questions that required you to type the answers so that you can score in your spelling. If you are able to score well in grammar, spelling and written discourse, then you can easily score in writing. Of course, the content of your essay not out of topic.

I always score very low for my speaking, so I'm not able to provide you any advice on this area.


----------



## AeroHawk

Priyavl said:


> Congratulations!
> What was your essay about?


My essay topic : There have been many important inventions in the last 100 years, including the antibiotics, the airplane, and computers. What do you think is the most important invention and why?

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## akil_sp

Garv_25 said:


> What is your target score?
> You aren't far if you are targeting a score of 10 (65 in each skill).
> 
> Practice as much as you can Mate, try PRACTICEPTE DOT COM



My target is 65. But I need some tips to improve my weakness.


----------



## akil_sp

mint123 said:


> Well, for listening and reading, you might need to do more practices from those pte books or other sources, for example, "thevsquare blogspot New PTE Material (All In One) | PTE Preperation" (I'm not able to post the link so you just google it to get into the website).
> 
> 
> As for writing, I think you can try to write simple sentence to avoid deduction for grammar part and checked your spelling at least twice for any questions that required you to type the answers so that you can score in your spelling. If you are able to score well in grammar, spelling and written discourse, then you can easily score in writing. Of course, the content of your essay not out of topic.
> 
> I always score very low for my speaking, so I'm not able to provide you any advice on this area.


Hi Mint,
Thanks for your valuable tips. I will do it. But I need to improve speaking part, particularly "Describe Image" and "Retell Lecture".


----------



## samb19802000

*Essay*

Guys,

Yesterday I took my exam. I got essays

1. Education is only for individual achievements, but some says build a good person to the society. Discuss

2. TV now become a essential tool, to education, as a good companion. your opinion.

My mic position just below the mouth ;-)

Impatiently waiting for results. :confused2:

Cheers,


----------



## ch128

I just received my scores:

Listening 83; Reading 69; Speaking 47; Writing 90

I did it at Cliftons Sydney. This surprised me since I didn't expect 79+ for speaking but 47 is just wayyyy too unreasonable. Throughout the speaking section, I spoke clearly, pronounced each word clearly with emphasis, checked my microphone during the testing before the exam, the recording sounded fine (somewhere closer to the nose, above the lips, can't pull it further outwards, only upward and downward).

My pronunciation and oral fluency scores were 42/45 respectively. I probably fumbled once or twice during describe image, but my pronunciation shouldn't have been this low... I've lived in Australia for a few years and most people don't realise that I'm not a native speaker unless I tell them.

Reading scores could've been better but I spent a lot of time during fill in the blanks (it was the first item of my test, then the rest followed), so I had to speed up for the rest of the section... That I can get my head around as to why it was 69.. 

Thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## mint123

Has any ladies out there who scored in PTE speaking has the sibilant "s" when reading words which contains the pronunciation "s"? I have a serious sibilant "s". When I recorded my speaking and I listened it back, it is kind of sharp and hurting the ears for all those words that have the pronunciation "S". So I wonder is it because of this that affected my pronunciation score.


----------



## rohannanda17

just got my result.
L:84 R:88 S:90 W:85
Here's hoping this is enough to be invited..


----------



## Priyavl

Congratulations! What was your essay about?



rohannanda17 said:


> just got my result.
> L:84 R:88 S:90 W:85
> Here's hoping this is enough to be invited..


----------



## Linwan

Hi.
I need some help.
Could someone with speaking score of 80+ email me your recording on how you actually did your decribe image and retell lecture. Not the pre-prepared answer, I need as real as possible for me to study your tone and how you arrange the answer.
Been trying few times to improve my score but still stuck at 50+. I just need 65+. <*SNIP*> *Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Tq.


----------



## rohannanda17

Priyavl said:


> Congratulations! What was your essay about?


There were two. 
1. Some educationalists believe written exam results do not necessarily determine a child's ability and there should be other ways employed by universities,colleges and schools to reform education.How far do you agree with this statement, support from your own experience.
2. Human behavior is influenced by law. What is your opinion on this statement?


----------



## rohannanda17

Linwan said:


> Hi.
> I need some help.
> Could someone with speaking score of 80+ email me your recording on how you actually did your decribe image and retell lecture. Not the pre-prepared answer, I need as real as possible for me to study your tone and how you arrange the answer.
> Been trying few times to improve my score but still stuck at 50+. I just need 65+. <*SNIP*>
> Tq.


Concentrate on speaking well for 40 seconds. Exactly describing the image can be tricky, points are awarded in this section on your fluency, pronunciation and grammar. Content matters the least.


----------



## love_life88

Hi.. Can someone help me with speaking module? How to increase score in pronunciation and I need help in read aloud task too? Do we need to finish reading the text in 25 seconds? Please assist.


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Can someone provide me any link for read aloud and pronunciation tips?i am struggling in pronunciation in speaking module. Everytime it's between 40-60 not more than that. I think I don't put stress on words and my intonation might be wrong too! Please help.
Thanks


----------



## AeroHawk

love_life88 said:


> Hi
> Can someone provide me any link for read aloud and pronunciation tips?i am struggling in pronunciation in speaking module. Everytime it's between 40-60 not more than that. I think I don't put stress on words and my intonation might be wrong too! Please help.
> Thanks


I don't have any links to supply you but I can give you some of my personal tips for speaking.

Before reading aloud, you are given sufficient time to quickly go over the paragraph. Murmur it, taking note of commas and full stops where you will need to pause. 

Any hard word you find while you are practicing, check youtube for correct pronunciation. Like, for example, "analyses" is pronounced differently when it is a verb to when it is a noun. Make sure to take note of such things. 

Also, be careful of saying plural "s", check if it is plural or singular. Hope that helps. 

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## kartrik

Hello Guys,
Got my scores today.

Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64 
Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67 
Actual Exam - (L/S/R/W) - 81/81/76/82

Will submit the EOI soon with 65 points.


----------



## Krish29

kartrik said:


> Hello Guys,
> Got my scores today.
> 
> Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64
> Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67
> Actual Exam - (L/S/R/W) - 81/81/76/82
> 
> Will submit the EOI soon with 65 points.


Congrats mate!!!👍👍

I sent you a PM....can you pls check!


----------



## Krish29

kartrik said:


> Hello Guys,
> Got my scores today.
> 
> Scored Test A - (L/S/R/W) - 78/62/58/64
> Scored Test B - (L/S/R/W) - 77/70/60/67
> Actual Exam - (L/S/R/W) - 81/81/76/82
> 
> Will submit the EOI soon with 65 points.


What was the essay topic?? How many essays?


----------



## kartrik

Does law change human behavior. 
Tv good or bad.


----------



## Krish29

kartrik said:


> Does law change human behavior.
> Tv good or bad.


Oh...So two essays and two summary text...hmmm


----------



## Kumar2016

Hi Expat members,

I have a query on score calculation especially for reading section in PTE since have got 63 and 64 in my two attempts.

Can anyone guide how to score atleast 65 in Reading section. Lets say there are 50 questions overall ( FIB, Multiple choice questions,Reorder paragraphs). how many answers need to be correct 

for getting 65.Are the scores are in percentages when they say 65?

Please kindly guide me in understanding the scoring pattern calculation.

Thanks


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Can someone help me with read aloud task please? What really matters in read aloud task? Pronunciation n fluency both? Also, in how many seconds we need to finish reading the text? Where to take pauses and if anyone know any tips to increase pronunciation?

Thanks


----------



## deepakjnair

Hi Guys,

I have recently started my process for australia and completed my ACS.

The next stage is clearing PTE Exam ..Although i started my preparation, not been able to do that well.

Because especially in the speaking section i do stammer a lot ( ahh etc etc). 
I have been practicing from the official practice tests (test of 4) and attempted one scored exam. 

When i attempated the scored exam the scores were 
L 73/R71/Speaking 71/W 73. 

This was when i attempted exam for the first time and since then i have been preparing( honestly speaking , i dont know since i have not measured my success). Are the enabling scores also considered( is there a cut off). 

Have scheduled my exam next week 

Regards
Deepak


----------



## mv2016

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently started my process for australia and completed my ACS.
> 
> The next stage is clearing PTE Exam ..Although i started my preparation, not been able to do that well.
> 
> Because especially in the speaking section i do stammer a lot ( ahh etc etc).
> I have been practicing from the official practice tests (test of 4) and attempted one scored exam.
> 
> When i attempated the scored exam the scores were
> L 73/R71/Speaking 71/W 73.
> 
> This was when i attempted exam for the first time and since then i have been preparing( honestly speaking , i dont know since i have not measured my success). Are the enabling scores also considered( is there a cut off).
> 
> Have scheduled my exam next week
> 
> Regards
> Deepak


My exam is also scheduled next week - which center you choose? In Bangalore?


----------



## deepakjnair

Have scheduled at Pearson Center, Bangalore on 11th.

I have scheduled it at 6PM because there were no other slots available 

What about you?



mv2016 said:


> My exam is also scheduled next week - which center you choose? In Bangalore?


----------



## mv2016

deepakjnair said:


> Have scheduled at Pearson Center, Bangalore on 11th.
> 
> I have scheduled it at 6PM because there were no other slots available
> 
> What about you?


Pearson Center on 8th - 1230 slot


----------



## deepakjnair

Cool ...All the best and kindly let us know the experience!! 

Have people taken the tests in the 6PM slot?

Does it tend to crowded on working days?



mv2016 said:


> Pearson Center on 8th - 1230 slot


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hello guys,

I´ve seen these 2 videos from E2language about "Describe Image" and "Essay". I found them very helpful. My advice would be to follow their strategies for both tasks.

(Describe image) - 



(Essay) -


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Guys,

I gave my PTE Academic exam yesterday at Nirman Vihar, Delhi Center. Let me share my pathetic and disgusting experience with you guys. Be cautious 

This center was newly opened in June 2016. Infrastructure wise it was okay. They have 7 cubicles with small doors (just like the ones we used to have in cyber café's)

If you reach early then you have to wait on 1st floor reception. Testing venue is at 4th floor and u will be allowed to enter only half an hour before the test commence.

My experience: I reached 4th floor half an hour before my test start time. I was told to use the facilities beforehand because once they start collecting passport they will not let us go to the washroom as it would double their work of rechecking details. (Kind of warning)

Since air conditioning cooling was too much, I felt the urge to go to washroom and I asked his permission 10 min before starting my test. He was not happy with me as it would double his work of rechecking my details. He was kind of refusing me and then I told him he can't stop anyone to use washroom before the test. He was hardly able to speak English and he told me not to teach him policies. After some argument, he finally let me go. He spoiled my mood and day.

During my exam in the speaking section, the support staff disturbed me for 4-5 times as my seat was adjacent to their seats with a wall separating us. Reason - They could hear my voice and it could disturb others. 

This was intentionally meant to spoil my exam. At the end of the test, they asked me how was your test? I felt that was to tease me.

They didn't introduce themselves and also didn't provide feedback form as well.

I raised an incident with the PTE team about this. How can you be so inhuman, how can you stop someone to use toilets? 

Can you guys please suggest if I may have other options to escalate it further?

Sorry for the long post. Good luck 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

mv2016 said:


> Pearson Center on 8th - 1230 slot


good luck man.

I gave test in both the centers. found chopras had lesser seats and was better.

but those who said got 90 in all were all from pearson center.

on weekend some of us are planning to meet.(those who have grant and who are waiting for it) if interesed PM me your phone no. I will give you details. venue would be close to MG road.


----------



## sss2016

Hi i have got 43 in speaking.i spoke at natural pace but in enabling skills my oral fluency is 60 but pronunciation is just 37.i dont know where i have mistaken?pl help


----------



## ibbz87

hello guys
i posted earlier as well.
i of stuck in making the right decision.
i have applied for my engineers australia assessment today. 
if IA i get positive outcome then i will have to improve my english score.
have 8 each but 7 in writing and really dont know how i will be able to improve it.
i tried it twice and it went up from 6.5 to 7.
now my options are either rebook but with british council this time or fly to dubai to appear in PTE.
i would like your valuable opinion on this.
i am planing to stay in dubai for a month to reappear if needed.
please advise on what to do?


----------



## Vikram_99

ibbz87 said:


> hello guys
> i posted earlier as well.
> i of stuck in making the right decision.
> i have applied for my engineers australia assessment today.
> if IA i get positive outcome then i will have to improve my english score.
> have 8 each but 7 in writing and really dont know how i will be able to improve it.
> i tried it twice and it went up from 6.5 to 7.
> now my options are either rebook but with british council this time or fly to dubai to appear in PTE.
> i would like your valuable opinion on this.
> i am planing to stay in dubai for a month to reappear if needed.
> please advise on what to do?


Please take PTE as you've good chances to score 90 or to get 20 points.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kamaldeep21in

Hello Friends,

For Essay , I heard that Aswin from our group has a very good excel with lot of tips on the topics with template and Steven Fernandez also has good template. 

Can anyone share how to find it.

Thanks 
kamal


----------



## ibbz87

Vikram_99 said:


> Please take PTE as you've good chances to score 90 or to get 20 points.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.
will surly take your advise.
can you please guide me on how and where to prepare for PTE academic?
regards


----------



## tidepast57

Just took my 2nd attempt in the PTE-A practice test (ptepractice.com):

(L/R/S/W): 82/77/90/78 - 3rd July
(L/R/S/W): 90/88/90/90 - 5th August

My test is in a week's time and I think I am ready.

My grammar took a hit from 83 to 65. I was writing in a very informal way like how you would talk to someone in a conversation - so don't do that in any of your tests.


----------



## love_life88

Can anyone please help me with my query?
I am aiming for 8 each in PTE. I am having trouble with speaking module and more specifically pronunciation.
I have got few doubts if someone can answer them would be really great.
First, in read aloud task, in how many seconds you need to finish it? 18-22 seconds? Further, how to speak like a native speaker and if we speaking too fast then it means our words won't be clear right? Lastly, I read somewhere that in order to speak like a native speaker you need to pronounce the words with your mouth wide open?
Anyone who has scored 90 in speaking please do share your views on this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

love_life88 said:


> Can anyone please help me with my query?
> I am aiming for 8 each in PTE. I am having trouble with speaking module and more specifically pronunciation.
> I have got few doubts if someone can answer them would be really great.
> First, in read aloud task, in how many seconds you need to finish it? 18-22 seconds? Further, how to speak like a native speaker and if we speaking too fast then it means our words won't be clear right? Lastly, I read somewhere that in order to speak like a native speaker you need to pronounce the words with your mouth wide open?
> Anyone who has scored 90 in speaking please do share your views on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I haven't scored 90 in S part. However, always I get to manage 70 and around.
As per the message posted, you should focus much on pronunciation. Native speakers' accent is not much beneficial and follow the neutral accent.
Moreover, speak effortlessly; it is easy to understand for other guys.
Record your speaking samples and re-check it once by yourself. Make some list of remedies for the mistakes and implement in next practice.
Again, do the same task and ensure there is should enhancement in the speaking.
Evaluate your speaking responses with the expert level guys, who give some useful tips/tricks to improve it.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## dreamsanj

love_life88 said:


> Can anyone please help me with my query?
> I am aiming for 8 each in PTE. I am having trouble with speaking module and more specifically pronunciation.
> I have got few doubts if someone can answer them would be really great.
> First, in read aloud task, in how many seconds you need to finish it? 18-22 seconds? Further, how to speak like a native speaker and if we speaking too fast then it means our words won't be clear right? Lastly, I read somewhere that in order to speak like a native speaker you need to pronounce the words with your mouth wide open?
> Anyone who has scored 90 in speaking please do share your views on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



well native speaking is not required. speak naturally. the more you try to imitate the less it gets out. be natural.. trust yourself..


----------



## Micro111999

Hi everyone

Finally managed to get 79+ in all the sections in my seventh attempt (though my test experience was not gud)

Overall : 90
L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/81

Thanks and good luck to all of you 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty_24uk

Friends,

Aswin from this forum has a very good excel with lot of tips on the topics with template and Steven Fernandez also has good template. Can anyone have the idea how to get it?


----------



## samb19802000

Guys,

Happy to announce that I could achieve 65+ for each band. 
I would like to give my sincere thanks to each and every member of this thread since I could learn ton of things from this thread.


----------



## Krish29

check this site

ULTIMATE Guide to the PTE Exam



smarty_24uk said:


> Friends,
> 
> Aswin from this forum has a very good excel with lot of tips on the topics with template and Steven Fernandez also has good template. Can anyone have the idea how to get it?


----------



## Krish29

Attached few samples which I have got it free after I registered at his site..


Krish29 said:


> check this site
> 
> ULTIMATE Guide to the PTE Exam


----------



## Vikram_99

ibbz87 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> will surly take your advise.
> can you please guide me on how and where to prepare for PTE academic?
> regards


You will find everything on this thread. 
Please give some time to find out the links for all practice material.
Also, you can buy a gold kit package to practice with two scored tests which will be similar to the real test.
For any doubt, you can PM me.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

love_life88 said:


> Can anyone please help me with my query?
> I am aiming for 8 each in PTE. I am having trouble with speaking module and more specifically pronunciation.
> I have got few doubts if someone can answer them would be really great.
> First, in read aloud task, in how many seconds you need to finish it? 18-22 seconds? Further, how to speak like a native speaker and if we speaking too fast then it means our words won't be clear right? Lastly, I read somewhere that in order to speak like a native speaker you need to pronounce the words with your mouth wide open?
> Anyone who has scored 90 in speaking please do share your views on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You do not need to copy any accent.
Speak with natural pace, neither too fast nor too slow. 
Just maintain the fluency and pronunciation and it'll be a peace of cake to score a perfect 90.

All the best!!

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## amazingvipul

Micro111999 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Finally managed to get 79+ in all the sections in my seventh attempt (though my test experience was not gud)
> 
> Overall : 90
> L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/81
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all of you
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congrats Micro 111999. These are really impressive scores. Could you please share speaking tips, and where did you place your mic?


----------



## love_life88

amazingvipul said:


> Congrats Micro 111999. These are really impressive scores. Could you please share speaking tips, and where did you place your mic?


Hey micro111999
Please share done speaking tips especially red aloud section. In how many seconds you finish reading text and how any seconds pause we have to take?
Thanks


----------



## roonaqdai

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I could achieve 65+ for each band.
> I would like to give my sincere thanks to each and every member of this thread since I could learn ton of things from this thread.


Hi Sam, 

Can you share some experience on this time regarding the speaking and types of essays that you had? 

Cheers mate


----------



## sounddonor

samb19802000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I could achieve 65+ for each band.
> I would like to give my sincere thanks to each and every member of this thread since I could learn ton of things from this thread.


Congratulations!


----------



## riyapatel22

hii guy i have a exam on 17th august and i have problem with speaking plz give m some valuable tips so i can do best in my exam. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tadiv

I attempted PTE-A test without much preparation and phewww what a relief after seeing the scores. My scores are as follows L - 79, R - 72, S - 70, W - 78, Overall - 75.

When I gave my IELTS I got my scores were L - 7, R - 6.5, S - 7, W - 6.5. PTE has more efficient way of assessing one's skills unlike traditional IELTS.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi All,

I am aiming for 65+ in each band of PTE exam. Below are my scores from the PTE mock test on 06-08-2016:

*Communicative Skills*
Listening - 63
Reading - 50
Speaking - 54
Writing - 57

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar - 47
Oral Fluency - 55
Pronunciation - 39
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 49
Written Discourse - 47

Any suggestions what score can I hope for in the actual exam? What is it that I should do to improve my scores in reading and writing? I am sure I will be able to manage a better score in speaking next time. 

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## Vikram_99

riyapatel22 said:


> hii guy i have a exam on 17th august and i have problem with speaking plz give m some valuable tips so i can do best in my exam. thanks in advance.


I guess, I told you earlier as well, maintain fluency and pronunciation throughout, you will be fine and get good scores.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000

roonaqdai said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Can you share some experience on this time regarding the speaking and types of essays that you had?
> 
> Cheers mate


When it comes to speaking,

1. Read aloud is bit easy 
2. Describe image, all were simple graphs but I got one task with two graphs and that was bit confused me.
3. Retell lecture, got bit speedy audio clip and in some audio clips background noises were very high and sometimes it impacted on my concentration. 
3. Short answer, I missed few questions, since accent was complicated.

Writing.

These days trend is 2 essays. Be prepared for that my topics were

1. Education is only for individual achievements, but some says build a good person to the society. Discuss

2. TV now become a essential tool, to education, as a good companion. your opinion.

All the best mate. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lord John Snow

Does anyone know if it's possible to purchase more than 2 practice tests online? I see you can buy PT 1 and 2 again... not sure if it's the same tests though?


----------



## rajwinder singh

frinds i gave pte exam and got 49 overall. I want to 50 pls help me.


----------



## Micro111999

love_life88 said:


> Hey micro111999
> Please share done speaking tips especially red aloud section. In how many seconds you finish reading text and how any seconds pause we have to take?
> Thanks


Hi Everyone, Please find my tips for the speaking section

*Section I: Speaking* 

*1) Read Aloud *

Mic position - It should be in front of your mouth like call center agents (2-3 fingers away). No above nose level, above eyes, or on the forehead.

Use punctuation as your clue to pause ( comma: 1 sec and full stop: 1.5 sec)

Maintain consistent rate of speech and if you goof up somewhere just keep reading and don't loose your focus 

Never speak slow .. Never ever ( it won't fetch you marks)

Always take a deep breath before you start your RA paragraph - u will sound more confident

Click next as soon as you are done with your recording. Don't wait for the timer to finish 

*2) Repeat sentences* - Close your eyes and make a mental note of the sentence spoken. 

Use the same tone/pattern to repeat. 

If you lost anywhere in between, just keep speaking and Don't loose focus (2-3 errors r negligible based on my personal experience)

*3) Describe Image* - complete the DI in 35-38 seconds in the below way
Intro - 7-8 secs, Body - 2/3 sentence and Conclusion - 1 sentence 

*Template :*

Introduction - This ........ graph/chart shows/describes/illustrates/represents (Blank - Bar, line, pie)
- Title (e.g. the number of car thefts in Sydney)
- from (1990 to 1995) or between 1990 and 1995 or between April and September or in a year (if Jan-Dec)

Body - 2/3 key points from the graph/chart
- The maximum is .. and the minimum is .......
- The largest number is .. and the smalles number is ......

Conclusion - one sentence (anything .... summary/prediction/implication)
eg - It can be concluded that car thefts are rising every year/quarter/month
or Perhaps the reason why car thefts are increasing is because ..... the security was inadequate
or It can be predicted that car thefts will be rising in the near future 

Please note - complete it within 35-38 sec and click next.. speak smoothly
Use different vocabulary for pictures

*4) Re-tell Lecture* - Make key points and try to hear properly. 
Use words like and, moreover and besides to connect sentences.
Complete it within 35- 38 seconds (5-6 good sentences will do)

Make sure u have one good topic sentence using the below eg

eg. The lecture was reporting on research ........
or The speaker/lecturer was talking about......

*5) Answer short question* - These days most of the questions contain tables/graphs/charts and pictures
You have to quickly gauge the context and answer it using one or two words

Hope these will help you all. REMEMBER TIME MANAGEMENT is Integral and very important. Good luck to all of you

BTW, I have got the following essay : *Does law changes human behavior?* 

Thanks


----------



## NP101

Does anyone know if the test score report is late like 3 4 days or held by PTE does it make a positive or negative impact on your scores?
Because I have heard if there is any delay they will mark your scores manually instead of the software
I know it takes 5 days to produce your score report but normally people getting their results next day of test 
Just wondering if someone got 79+ after 5 or 4 days?


----------



## naun81

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Everyone, Please find my tips for the speaking section
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for your tips!
You did really good job and deserve your points))

Can I ask a couple of things?
1) You recommend to read fast in RA section - did you speak at the same fast rate in Describe image and lectures?
2) Do you pronounce every written word clearly or fuse them naturally in some cases?


----------



## neema

Hi Guys, been wondering for a while that if you cleared the test with 65+ points in all skills and then you found that your scores are actually close to 79 as well, if you did try the test again and couldn't hit , would the 65+ point which you cleared still valid to submit EOI or its your last result which is accountable?

Im not sure whether such idea is even true or not, its just bugging me whether if I try for 79+ and cant hit, or worst lack in one skill and go below 65+, would my previous cleared test with 65+ still good to go with or not!


----------



## naun81

neema said:


> Hi Guys, been wondering for a while that if you cleared the test with 65+ points in all skills and then you found that your scores are actually close to 79 as well, if you did try the test again and couldn't hit , would the 65+ point which you cleared still valid to submit EOI or its your last result which is accountable?
> 
> Im not sure whether such idea is even true or not, its just bugging me whether if I try for 79+ and cant hit, or worst lack in one skill and go below 65+, would my previous cleared test with 65+ still good to go with or not!


It doesn't matter)) You can use whatever result you want if it is not expired


----------



## neema

naun81 said:


> It doesn't matter)) You can use whatever result you want if it is not expired


Thanks mate, appreciate your response :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lakhvinder1

Lord John Snow said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to purchase more than 2 practice tests online? I see you can buy PT 1 and 2 again... not sure if it's the same tests though?


Paid PTE tests are different each time.


----------



## lakhvinder1

Micro111999 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Finally managed to get 79+ in all the sections in my seventh attempt (though my test experience was not gud)
> 
> Overall : 90
> L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/81
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all of you
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy, hoping for the same, will be my fourth attempt this month. missing by 2 -4 point in all attempts in L and W. Any tips?


----------



## sounddonor

Yes true. Don't keep mic above nose level.. I did twice very low pronunciation marks..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

love_life88 said:


> Can anyone please help me with my query?
> I am aiming for 8 each in PTE. I am having trouble with speaking module and more specifically pronunciation.
> I have got few doubts if someone can answer them would be really great.
> First, in read aloud task, in how many seconds you need to finish it? 18-22 seconds? Further, how to speak like a native speaker and if we speaking too fast then it means our words won't be clear right? Lastly, I read somewhere that in order to speak like a native speaker you need to pronounce the words with your mouth wide open?
> Anyone who has scored 90 in speaking please do share your views on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just keep the speaking speed normal and make sure u read it correctly and pronunciation is important, you can practice and improve in on website https://dictation.io/


----------



## sounddonor

2nd attempt.

S/L/R/W - 61/69/67/74

Grammar 66 Grammar
Oral Fluency 65 Oral Fluency
Pronunciation 45 Pronunciation
Spelling 88 Spelling
Vocabulary 69 Vocabulary
Written Discourse 79

doing again


----------



## riyapatel22

hii guys i have exam in next week and still i have problem with retell lac and describe image plz experts guide me i haven't more time to prepare.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mbhasin

riyapatel22 said:


> hii guys i have exam in next week and still i have problem with retell lac and describe image plz experts guide me i haven't more time to prepare.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I just gave the exam last friday and scored 78 in speaking , i will suggest as following

Describe image : keep it to 4 sentence ,

1) what is the graph about 
2) The x axis shows the year and y axis shows the % or something it shows
3) Tthe lowest point in that graph
4) The higest point ,

That is it , do not even try above then that ,you wont be able to tell anything more,they are not looking for the correct answer in this excercise they want to know your fluency of english , do not hesitate use above method and practice you will get the flow.

retell lac

Listen to the conversation do not try to write everything ,only note down the topic and relvent information, you need to get the core of the lecture , and speak the main idea same as above do not hesitate while speaking ,


----------



## Lord John Snow

lakhvinder1 said:


> Paid PTE tests are different each time.


They aren't. I just bought the gold preparation kit and they are the same tests.


----------



## lakhvinder1

Lord John Snow said:


> They aren't. I just bought the gold preparation kit and they are the same tests.


I said paid tests TestA and TestB are different, sample study material is same.


----------



## Lord John Snow

lakhvinder1 said:


> I said paid tests TestA and TestB are different, sample study material is same.


They're not. I sat Test B yesterday. I purchased the gold kit again which contains Test A and Test B. Test B is the same today as it was yesterday.


----------



## lakhvinder1

Lord John Snow said:


> They're not. I sat Test B yesterday. I purchased the gold kit again which contains Test A and Test B. Test B is the same today as it was yesterday.


That's pretty weird, drop email to Pearson. I have given 4 tests, all 4 were different.


----------



## Mbhasin

lakhvinder1 said:


> That's pretty weird, drop email to Pearson. I have given 4 tests, all 4 were different.


this is actually wired , I have bought it twice and both were the same,:juggle:


----------



## neema

naun81 said:


> It doesn't matter)) You can use whatever result you want if it is not expired





Micro111999 said:


> Hi Everyone, Please find my tips for the speaking section
> 
> *Section I: Speaking*
> 
> *1) Read Aloud *
> 
> Mic position - It should be in front of your mouth like call center agents (2-3 fingers away). No above nose level, above eyes, or on the forehead.
> 
> Use punctuation as your clue to pause ( comma: 1 sec and full stop: 1.5 sec)
> 
> Maintain consistent rate of speech and if you goof up somewhere just keep reading and don't loose your focus
> 
> Never speak slow .. Never ever ( it won't fetch you marks)
> 
> Always take a deep breath before you start your RA paragraph - u will sound more confident
> 
> Click next as soon as you are done with your recording. Don't wait for the timer to finish
> 
> *2) Repeat sentences* - Close your eyes and make a mental note of the sentence spoken.
> 
> Use the same tone/pattern to repeat.
> 
> If you lost anywhere in between, just keep speaking and Don't loose focus (2-3 errors r negligible based on my personal experience)
> 
> *3) Describe Image* - complete the DI in 35-38 seconds in the below way
> Intro - 7-8 secs, Body - 2/3 sentence and Conclusion - 1 sentence
> 
> *Template :*
> 
> Introduction - This ........ graph/chart shows/describes/illustrates/represents (Blank - Bar, line, pie)
> - Title (e.g. the number of car thefts in Sydney)
> - from (1990 to 1995) or between 1990 and 1995 or between April and September or in a year (if Jan-Dec)
> 
> Body - 2/3 key points from the graph/chart
> - The maximum is .. and the minimum is .......
> - The largest number is .. and the smalles number is ......
> 
> Conclusion - one sentence (anything .... summary/prediction/implication)
> eg - It can be concluded that car thefts are rising every year/quarter/month
> or Perhaps the reason why car thefts are increasing is because ..... the security was inadequate
> or It can be predicted that car thefts will be rising in the near future
> 
> Please note - complete it within 35-38 sec and click next.. speak smoothly
> Use different vocabulary for pictures
> 
> *4) Re-tell Lecture* - Make key points and try to hear properly.
> Use words like and, moreover and besides to connect sentences.
> Complete it within 35- 38 seconds (5-6 good sentences will do)
> 
> Make sure u have one good topic sentence using the below eg
> 
> eg. The lecture was reporting on research ........
> or The speaker/lecturer was talking about......
> 
> *5) Answer short question* - These days most of the questions contain tables/graphs/charts and pictures
> You have to quickly gauge the context and answer it using one or two words
> 
> Hope these will help you all. REMEMBER TIME MANAGEMENT is Integral and very important. Good luck to all of you
> 
> BTW, I have got the following essay : *Does law changes human behavior?*
> 
> Thanks


Hey mate, I seem to struggle only in reading section, aiming 79+, I spend too long on Multiple choice and single choice question and run out of time, also struggling with Re-order paragraph. would you please advice how to hit reading with 79+? how to study, what materials or any strategy kind of advice.

Appreciate it.


----------



## naveensigroha

Hi all,
Struggling a bit getting good marks in Reading section of PTE-A.
I'm getting 85-89 in rest modules. Any suggestions for reading module would be great.
This was my first attempt and really happy with the test. Only a bit disappointed with Reading score. I need above 80 for Uni. Scored 78 which is a shame. 1 or 2 marks could have done the trick.

Kind Regards
Naveen


----------



## Micro111999

neema said:


> Hey mate, I seem to struggle only in reading section, aiming 79+, I spend too long on Multiple choice and single choice question and run out of time, also struggling with Re-order paragraph. would you please advice how to hit reading with 79+? how to study, what materials or any strategy kind of advice.
> 
> Appreciate it.


Hi Neema,

Time management is key to success in Reading section as we have limited time between (32-41 minutes)

I agree MCQ and RP takes time and you need to practice a lot to succeed. I would suggest
practice using Official Guide Tests, Practice Plus and MacMillian and also see what went wrong and why? The explanation given in answers are good and can help you achieve 79+. It will also help you to find phrasal words, collocations 

For RP - practice using difficult ones .. once u will be able to identify the opening paragraph .. it will be cakewalk for you

For MCQ - my personal strategy is to read the question prompt 3-4 times or till I know what to look out for? I never read answer options before. Read the para thoroughly 
Aim to complete it in 2.5 minutes. If you are not sure and finding it hard, continue with the next

Hope this helps. 

Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## Micro111999

naun81 said:


> Thank you for your tips!
> You did really good job and deserve your points))
> 
> Can I ask a couple of things?
> 1) You recommend to read fast in RA section - did you speak at the same fast rate in Describe image and lectures?
> 2) Do you pronounce every written word clearly or fuse them naturally in some cases?



Thanks Naun  

1) I recommend not to speak slow, have smooth and consistent rate of speech even if you omit/insert/finding it hard to pronounce (as if nothing happened)
You cannot speak fast in DI as you are looking info on the graph. Maintain consistent level only
For practice- record 3/4 line sentence in 35-40 sec and then hear your own voice recording 3-4 times and see what all you omit/insert. It will help you a lot to find out your weaknesses.

2) I fused them as well if I wasn't sure how to pronounce that word correctly - u need to sound confident, that's it

Hope I was able to answer your query. Good luck with your preparation


----------



## Micro111999

love_life88 said:


> Hey micro111999
> Please share done speaking tips especially red aloud section. In how many seconds you finish reading text and how any seconds pause we have to take?
> Thanks


Thank you Amazingvipul and Love_life88. Cheers


----------



## aims

sanjeewa said:


> 2nd attempt.
> 
> S/L/R/W - 61/69/67/74
> 
> Grammar 66 Grammar
> Oral Fluency 65 Oral Fluency
> Pronunciation 45 Pronunciation
> Spelling 88 Spelling
> Vocabulary 69 Vocabulary
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> doing again


Congratss.. you can achieve it next time..
Speaking what happened?


----------



## sounddonor

aims said:


> Congratss.. you can achieve it next time..
> Speaking what happened?


Disaster . I kept the mic above the nose level despite I can bearly hear my voice. I think that could be the reason... Not sure. Going to have next attempt and see


----------



## Micro111999

sanjeewa said:


> Disaster . I kept the mic above the nose level despite I can bearly hear my voice. I think that could be the reason... Not sure. Going to have next attempt and see


Hi Mate,

Never keep mic above nose level. Just keep 2/3 fingers away from your mouth. That would do.

It's all crap - above nose, forehead, above eyes ..please people don't fall into these weird ways

Record and hear your voice again n again in test record on the test day till u feel confident that ur playback is sounding right

Gud luck all.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Never keep mic above nose level. Just keep 2/3 fingers away from your mouth. That would do.
> 
> It's all crap - above nose, forehead, above eyes ..please people don't fall into these weird ways
> 
> Record and hear your voice again n again in test record on the test day till u feel confident that ur playback is sounding right
> 
> Gud luck all.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Totally, agree.


----------



## Skvach

lakhvinder1 said:


> That's pretty weird, drop email to Pearson. I have given 4 tests, all 4 were different.


I think that you are mistaken, as PTE offers only one version of test A and B. So, if you purchase the gold kit again , the tests will be the same.

You can contact PEarson for more info.


----------



## mv2016

Gave my PTE 2nd attempt today at Bangalore - Pearson Center. Over all experience has been good. I felt exam content was much easy in comparison to 1st attempt. 

> Got 7 Read a load - was expecting 6 as per document
> 11 Repeat sentence if my count is right
> Common set of describe images - bar, line and pie chart, only one image was related to water evaporation process and 2 tabular images. 
> Re tell lecture was easier than my expectation.
> Got 3 summarize written text and 1 essay. Felt time crunch in last minute - tried to verify spelling quickly.

I felt reading section was also simple. Initially worried about reorder para but I believe I did decent job.

For listening, I didn't realize how come I was short of time, not sure why but I could not attempt last 2 - write from detection. Also, listening was bit moderate in comparison to other sections. 

Hopefully will cross 65+ in all sections, and I will be more than happy if I cross 79+ 

> Essay was about Global environmental changes and role of govt, industry and individuals.
> One answer short Q was with pie chart to check and give answer - I was prepared for such question as we have only 3 seconds to analyze and figure out correct answer.

Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

*Speaking*



sanjeewa said:


> Disaster . I kept the mic above the nose level despite I can bearly hear my voice. I think that could be the reason... Not sure. Going to have next attempt and see


Hi Sanjeewa,

PTE voice recognition is much better than what we think and it even cut the unwanted noise, so don't worry about the mic position just keep the mic on a side little away to your mouth and your voice should be clear and loud so that other voices will not counted, but you should not shout at the mic where others also get distracted. This is what i have noticed for my last 3 attempts.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*mock*



Lord John Snow said:


> They're not. I sat Test B yesterday. I purchased the gold kit again which contains Test A and Test B. Test B is the same today as it was yesterday.


What was your mock test score?


----------



## riteshgarg07

Got a frustrating problem on PTE Exam. My wife gave PTE exam on Saturday. She has practices hard & I was sure about 80+ in each. But to our surprise, result was as follows:
Listening: 74
Reading: 76
Speaking:49
Writing: 87

Grammar:90
Oral Fluency:53
Pronunciation:38
Spelling:87
Vocabulary: 90
Written Discourse:90

Can anyone help why was speaking was so pathetic even though I am 100% confident that she can score 80+ in it. We have booked next Saturday slot but at a different centre. Scores of other sections (except writing) are also not at par assuming speaking question contribute to other sections too. Can anyone please guide?


----------



## Vikram_99

riteshgarg07 said:


> Got a frustrating problem on PTE Exam. My wife gave PTE exam on Saturday. She has practices hard & I was sure about 80+ in each. But to our surprise, result was as follows:
> Listening: 74
> Reading: 76
> Speaking:49
> Writing: 87
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral Fluency:53
> Pronunciation:38
> Spelling:87
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> Can anyone help why was speaking was so pathetic even though I am 100% confident that she can score 80+ in it. We have booked next Saturday slot but at a different centre. Scores of other sections (except writing) are also not at par assuming speaking question contribute to other sections too. Can anyone please guide?


Hi,

Please ask her the myc position, it should be near to lower lip. She should test her voice before beginning the test.
If she finds any disturbance while testing her voice, then adjust the myc or ensure that there is no such noise around her in the examination room.
Also, by looking at her score, pls ensure to be more fluent and take care of pronunciation.

All the best!


Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please ask her the myc position, it should be near to lower lip. She should test her voice before beginning the test.
> If she finds any disturbance while testing her voice, then adjust the myc or ensure that there is no such noise around her in the examination room.
> Also, by looking at her score, pls ensure to be more fluent and take care of pronunciation.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I am sure we are going to take care of all these things that you have mentioned. She was speaking normally(soft tone) and that there was a lot of chaos from nearby test takers which may be one of the reason. However, I doubt that there will be any fluency or pronunciation problem as we have tried voice recognition s/w and compared her voice sample with sample responses. She gave IELTS and scored 7 in speaking. Lets see what happens coming Saturday. :boxing:


----------



## HelloAussie2017

Hi everyone. I came to see this site while searching for some forums regarding PTE. I am currently working in Muscat Oman and is planningg to take PTE next month. I have not attended any other English Test and that is why I am so anxious. Do you know anyone who has experience taking it here in Oman or any other country in the middle east? How was it? How long does it takes before they publish the results? Is there any test taking strategies you could offer? Thank you. God bless.


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Does anyone know if we need to finish the read aloud task in 25 seconds?


----------



## mv2016

love_life88 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know if we need to finish the read aloud task in 25 seconds?


No, that's not true - time provided is 40 sec and its all yours to finish in that time. Speak slowly and clearly, try to be fluent all the time.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Vikram, my wife had the same trouble in my speaking, infact she checked the mic position and could very well hear herself back, IELTS speaking score of her's was 8.5 so there is no relation between scores here..She is on break from PTE until when do not know..this forum has quoted various reasons for less speaking scores, especially for women folks..


----------



## dreamliner

*PTE-A at Chopras, Bangalore*

Hello,

Yesterday i gave my first attempt at The chopras, Bangalore for PTE. here is my experience.

First of all the test was rescheduled due to on going construction work at the site. They gave me the option to take either 7am or 6pm. I chose 6am thinking it would be calm in the morning.

In fact, i spoke to person customer care. They assured the test 6am will be calm as the building owner given written statement that the construction work would not commence before 10am.

Visited in the morning completed all the formalities then sat on the PC and i was checking the mic and speaker and started exam. As soon i started my reloud section, the construction work began and heavy hammering and grinding, drilling which they are actually demolishing a wall. IT WAS HELL !!!!

I could't stop in between as my timer is running, i waved my hand to the examiner. she assured and said it will stop in few minute.

BUT, IT NEVER STOPPED. Later when my 10 min break arrived. She told me that the construction work started by goverment bodies, they are not listening. She told me to complete the test and complin to Person later.

Some how completed my test with bla bla bla... Not sure what i have done. 
I spoke to customer care. They told me to wait till the results come.

Some topics on the test as below:

I got 7 read a loud instead of 6.
Descirbe images were tricky with colours and twisted line graphs.
Only one essay
Reading section started surprisingly with drop down fill in the blanks.
Asnwer short question came along with pictures 


I would personally recommend not to consider The chopras for now.
You better visit when you get time and have a look at the site then decide to book.

Sorry for long message.

Waiting for the results with figercrossed.

Suggest/Advise from seniors and experts if any.

Thanks.


----------



## neema

Thanks mate, I have to check when they have available slots in my town, after a while of practise will definitely sit for exam again


----------



## Adap

Hi Guys,

Ordered WILEY's PTE Advantage for Academic Module from Amazon - but came with out CD.
Guys, if any one have a soft copy of the CD, plez Share

Many thanks


----------



## udanaz

This youtube channel was quite useful
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w


----------



## iaooi1

riteshgarg07 said:


> Got a frustrating problem on PTE Exam. My wife gave PTE exam on Saturday. She has practices hard & I was sure about 80+ in each. But to our surprise, result was as follows:
> Listening: 74
> Reading: 76
> Speaking:49
> Writing: 87
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral Fluency:53
> Pronunciation:38
> Spelling:87
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> Can anyone help why was speaking was so pathetic even though I am 100% confident that she can score 80+ in it. We have booked next Saturday slot but at a different centre. Scores of other sections (except writing) are also not at par assuming speaking question contribute to other sections too. Can anyone please guide?


I did face a similar issue as well a couple of months back. First attempt, the score was something that I didn't expect. All I did for the second attempt was to speak slower, as I realized I spoke rather fast in my first attempt. Also, as mentioned by others, be fluent and be aware of the pronunciation (by speaking slowly will definitely improve this).


----------



## deepakjnair

mv2016 said:


> Pearson Center on 8th - 1230 slot


Hi 

How did the test go? How was the experience?Can you describe in detailed?

I am having my test on 11th at 6PM. Through PTE forums have read across so many links and tips which has helped to correct lot of glaring mistakes in speaking and inputs on Reorder paragraphs, writing. 

I am attempting a 79+ and only 79+ 

I am attempting my final Section B test today. Dont know whether it is too late. 
However will put in my best efforts and crack it!

Any last minutes tips which would help me and just the day before the exam.

I am actually working on that day post which i am going to the center for taking the test! 

Regards
Deepak


----------



## adnanvb

mv2016 said:


> No, that's not true - time provided is 40 sec and its all yours to finish in that time. Speak slowly and clearly, try to be fluent all the time.


Hi Mate, how was your exam? Please share your experience.


----------



## aditya_barca

hi guys, 
I am in very frustrating situation. I took the Pte twice, in my first attempt i scored 90 in speaking. In my second attempt i got every other section above 79 however speaking at a dismal 65. i got 86 in pronunciation part in first attempt however it has gone to 55 now. I did not change much in my style of speaking and not sure what happened. will a re-evaluation be useful or i should take one more go at an exam. Also if experts can comment what might have gone wrong in my speaking? I am really frustrated.


----------



## iaooi1

deepakjnair said:


> Hi
> 
> How did the test go? How was the experience?Can you describe in detailed?
> 
> I am having my test on 11th at 6PM. Through PTE forums have read across so many links and tips which has helped to correct lot of glaring mistakes in speaking and inputs on Reorder paragraphs, writing.
> 
> I am attempting a 79+ and only 79+
> 
> I am attempting my final Section B test today. Dont know whether it is too late.
> However will put in my best efforts and crack it!
> 
> Any last minutes tips which would help me and just the day before the exam.
> 
> I am actually working on that day post which i am going to the center for taking the test!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak


Which component would you like us to help you with? Could you be more specific? In general:-

Speaking - Slow (this will help your pronunciation) and Fluent
Writing:- Grammar, Vocab and Spelling (this affected my scores for my first attempt)
Reading:- Refer to Speaking
Listening:- Listening will test 3 components altogether (Listening, Writing and Speaking). Write the key points down. Explain (Or Write) in your own words. It doesn't have to be the exact words. I've taken the test twice and I'm certain that I did not get all the points.

Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamliner

Hello all,

My results came.

L = 59
R= 57
S = 53
W= 66

Grammer = 69
Oral fluency = 64
Pronounciation =45
Spelling = 63
Vocabulary = 57
Written discourse = 56

I knew i was distracted by the construction work.

Please suggest.

Thank you.


----------



## sounddonor

dreamliner said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My results came.
> 
> L = 59
> R= 57
> S = 53
> W= 66
> 
> Grammer = 69
> Oral fluency = 64
> Pronounciation =45
> Spelling = 63
> Vocabulary = 57
> Written discourse = 56
> 
> I knew i was distracted by the construction work.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you.


Don't worry try again. I am also in a similar situation. 45 to pronunciations. Are you a soft tone speaker ? where did you keep the mic?


----------



## dreamliner

sanjeewa said:


> Don't worry try again. I am also in a similar situation. 45 to pronunciations. Are you a soft tone speaker ? where did you keep the mic?


Thank you.

Yes, i am soft tone speaker. My voice in not that high pitch. Also as mentioned earlier i was distracted by civil work in the building where i took exam.

Mic position is not issue as these microphone's length is only upto cheek.

It does not project to mouth so that you need to adjust every time. But the mic was good i tested it before exam.

Worried lot..  

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

dreamliner said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, i am soft tone speaker. My voice in not that high pitch. Also as mentioned earlier i was distracted by civil work in the building where i took exam.
> 
> Mic position is not issue as these microphone's length is only upto cheek.
> 
> It does not project to mouth so that you need to adjust every time. But the mic was good i tested it before exam.
> 
> Worried lot..
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I am a soft tone speaker too. Just wondering whether that affect to our scores.


----------



## bokembo

Hello guys,

I got my PTE result today, with L/R/S/W = 61/65/51/62

I was very surprised to see my Writing score only 62.

Because enabling skills that count towards writing:
- Grammar: 90
- Spelling: 81
- Vocabulary: 74
- Written Discourse: 90

Can anyone explain why my writing score was low while other enabling scores were quite good?
Thanks very much!


----------



## dreamliner

sanjeewa said:


> I am a soft tone speaker too. Just wondering whether that affect to our scores.


Not sure how system calculates.

I need look for another date to try again. 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

bokembo said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today, with L/R/S/W = 61/65/51/62
> 
> I was very surprised to see my Writing score only 62.
> 
> Because enabling skills that count towards writing:
> - Grammar: 90
> - Spelling: 81
> - Vocabulary: 74
> - Written Discourse: 90
> 
> Can anyone explain why my writing score was low while other enabling scores were quite good?
> Thanks very much!


actually this is a supprise...... what are ur other enabling skill scores.


----------



## bokembo

romero2005 said:


> actually this is a supprise...... what are ur other enabling skill scores.


My two other enabling scores that count towards speaking are:
- Oral Fluency: 49
- Pronunciation: 48
But this reflects my speaking score.

Only writing score made me confused.


----------



## warrenpat1987

bokembo said:


> My two other enabling scores that count towards speaking are:
> - Oral Fluency: 49
> - Pronunciation: 48
> But this reflects my speaking score.
> 
> Only writing score made me confused.


From what I gather is that, one loses marks in writing because of content not being up to the mark. Sometimes when some bits and pieces are missed, one tends to lose marks. I would suggest getting your essays/summarise text questions evaluated by a professional. All the best


----------



## aditya_barca

Yes, looks like its the content. I have almost same enabling skills as u are and i got 90 in writing. Make sure u write to the point. Also i assume u have written within 200 - 300 words. More or less than than can also cause reduction in points. All the best.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## bokembo

Thanks warrenpat1987 and aditya_barca for your feedback.

There were 2 summarize written text and 1 essay in my test, topic was: computers, antibiotics, airplanes invention, what you think the most important. This topic is familiar and easy.

Maybe I should practice more on Summarize Spoken/Written Text.


----------



## aditya_barca

Co incidently i had same topic. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiralsolanki

Which PTE center is good in Sydney for appearing foe exam. I have tried navitas but its very distracting. Seating arrangement is very poor.


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi guys..request your urgent expert advise on how to score more in tmorws exam. Pte test a & b - i scored 60 & 66 on an average respectively. Pl help with best guidance on hw to score more in thr exam. Grammar got only 42 each. How to improve. Very [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakjnair

I have seen few people asking the questions on whether if you buy Practice Tests second time whether the questions/content is going to be the same.

I had contacted Pearson support on this and it seems that they have only 2 versions available at the moment.

Email Body as Under

-----------
Dear Deepak,

Thank you for contacting PLT Support.

Unfortunately we only have 2 versions of practice test available at this stage. As such if you were to purchase the scored practice test again, it would be the same practice questions.
--------------


----------



## aditya_barca

rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys..request your urgent expert advise on how to score more in tmorws exam. Pte test a & b - i scored 60 & 66 on an average respectively. Pl help with best guidance on hw to score more in thr exam. Grammar got only 42 each. How to improve. Very [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Grammar is something which is difficult to improve in one day. You need to keep exposing yourself to English for that. However other things can be worked upon such as getting spellings correct. Make sure you review everything you write, for spellings. This not only increases your writing score but a part of listening as well. From my personal experience, my 1st attempt spelling was 21 coz of lots of typos. This impacted my writing and listening. In 2nd attempt i made sure that spellings are correct and it improved my L and W score drastically. Further, mocks are scored stricter than original. So you will score better than mocks. Just my 2 cents.
All the best

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Oh..tnk u for the motivation. Will try on this. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty_24uk

Can anyone suggest me how to prepare for fill in the blanks in reading section of PTE.


----------



## mamaa

smarty_24uk said:


> Can anyone suggest me how to prepare for fill in the blanks in reading section of PTE.


Listen A Minute: Easier English Listening and Activities


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*Individual scores*



rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys..request your urgent expert advise on how to score more in tmorws exam. Pte test a & b - i scored 60 & 66 on an average respectively. Pl help with best guidance on hw to score more in thr exam. Grammar got only 42 each. How to improve. Very [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


What were your individual scores in Enabling skills and communicate skills?
How was your exam, please share the result once you get it.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi All,

I am aiming for 65+ in each band of PTE exam. Below are my scores from the PTE mock test score:

*Mock Test A:
Communicative Skills*
Listening: 63
Reading: 50
Speaking: 54
Writing: 57

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar: 47
Oral Fluency: 55
Pronunciation: 39
Spelling: 19
Vocabulary: 49
Written Discourse: 47

*Mock Test B:
Communicative Skills*
Listening: 64
Reading: 52
Speaking: 51
Writing: 59

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar: 65
Oral Fluency: 51
Pronunciation: 35
Spelling: 22
Vocabulary: 62
Written Discourse: 45

Whats the best way to improve my pronunciation and spellings?
Which all parameters are used to judge the reading score?

Thanks,
Abhi


----------



## re_rahul

Delivery successful on hold - can any one suggest why it shows like this and how much time it will take to give result


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakjnair

*Quick check on Repeat Sentence( Speaking section)*

Hi All,

So in the repeat sentence section, as many has suggested one technique I am using it closing my eyes and listening to the sentence and in that mode only repeat it( With my eyes closed)

However yesterday while attempting the practice test, one possible obstacle I encountered was the recording started only after 2-3 seconds. For this I have to open my eyes and see when the recording starts and then problem is that the concentration goes off and I was not able to repeat it properly. 

Any suggestions on this?

----------
ACS 6th April 2016- 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
PTE Scheduled- 9th August 2016


----------



## riteshgarg07

riteshgarg07 said:


> Got a frustrating problem on PTE Exam. My wife gave PTE exam on Saturday. She has practices hard & I was sure about 80+ in each. But to our surprise, result was as follows:
> Listening: 74
> Reading: 76
> Speaking:49
> Writing: 87
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral Fluency:53
> Pronunciation:38
> Spelling:87
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> Can anyone help why was speaking was so pathetic even though I am 100% confident that she can score 80+ in it. We have booked next Saturday slot but at a different centre. Scores of other sections (except writing) are also not at par assuming speaking question contribute to other sections too. Can anyone please guide?


Guys a very big problem. In continuation to above test results, my wife attempted Scored Test B yesterday. So to our surprise she scored just negligible marks for Speaking sections:
Pronunciation: 12
Oral Fluency: 10

I mean how is this even possible. This points out that her voice is not even getting recognized by the system. Trust me she is good in fluency and pronunciation, and even tried to speak in high pitch with proper segregation of spoken words. 
Now this seems that our dream for Australia just broke in the start itself as we surely need 79+ in PTE (IELTS not an option). We are sure to score 80+ in every other section BUT speaking is now out of our purview.

Can anybody pls pls guide.


----------



## sounddonor

riteshgarg07 said:


> Guys a very big problem. In continuation to above test results, my wife attempted Scored Test B yesterday. So to our surprise she scored just negligible marks for Speaking sections:
> Pronunciation: 12
> Oral Fluency: 10
> 
> I mean how is this even possible. This points out that her voice is not even getting recognized by the system. Trust me she is good in fluency and pronunciation, and even tried to speak in high pitch with proper segregation of spoken words.
> Now this seems that our dream for Australia just broke in the start itself as we surely need 79+ in PTE (IELTS not an option). We are sure to score 80+ in every other section BUT speaking is now out of our purview.
> 
> Can anybody pls pls guide.


Same happened to me once. The problem was my home mic was not working properly.


----------



## re_rahul

re_rahul said:


> Delivery successful on hold - can any one suggest why it shows like this and how much time it will take to give result
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Please anyone guide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

sanjeewa said:


> Same happened to me once. The problem was my home mic was not working properly.


But then it was tested properly before the test. 
So finally how much did you scored?


----------



## sounddonor

riteshgarg07 said:


> But then it was tested properly before the test.
> So finally how much did you scored?


samee 10/13. I also tested before the test. But when doing the exam I noticed that equalizer bar always hit to red color, even I don't speak it was in red position.


----------



## Micro111999

re_rahul said:


> Please anyone guide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

When did u appear for your exam?



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## re_rahul

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> When did u appear for your exam?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Gandhinagar and status shows on hold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

re_rahul said:


> Gandhinagar and status shows on hold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When Rahul .. date of test and time

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## re_rahul

Micro111999 said:


> When Rahul .. date of test and time
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




9 august 2016
10.30 
And status shows delivery successful -on hold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

re_rahul said:


> 9 august 2016
> 10.30
> And status shows delivery successful -on hold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks ..Hopefully by today's evening you will receive your score or at the maximum tomorrow afternoon around 12 noon

Good luck.. keep us posted 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## re_rahul

Micro111999 said:


> Ok thanks ..Hopefully by today's evening you will receive your score or at the maximum tomorrow afternoon around 12 noon
> 
> Good luck.. keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




But what could be the reason ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

re_rahul said:


> But what could be the reason ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is generally one of the status they put. You must have been told that your result should be out within 5 days.

Have patience my friend .. it will soon come as an email advising u to check ur PTE account

Best wishes

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord John Snow

Hey Guys, just got the welcome news today that I aced the PTE exam, 90-90-90-90

Study hard guys, practice, practice, practice, then practice some more, and it will pay off. After so many near misses with IELTS, I feel this is payback for all the heartbreak that I've suffered.. unjustly so, in my opinion, because I felt that I never got the marks that my writing deserved. But today is not for negative feelings, it's time to celebrate!

Good luck everyone in your quest, remember the old adage "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail"!


----------



## Micro111999

Lord John Snow said:


> Hey Guys, just got the welcome news today that I aced the PTE exam, 90-90-90-90
> 
> Study hard guys, practice, practice, practice, then practice some more, and it will pay off. After so many near misses with IELTS, I feel this is payback for all the heartbreak that I've suffered.. unjustly so, in my opinion, because I felt that I never got the marks that my writing deserved. But today is not for negative feelings, it's time to celebrate!
> 
> Good luck everyone in your quest, remember the old adage "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail"!


Congratulations Lord John Snow 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi guys

I gave my 1st attempt in PTE-A. Feel extremely relaxed and relieved after the stressful 2 weeks of preparation. Hoping to get 70+ in each. Gods grace and prayers required.

How can i know results and within how many days? Five people were there in the exam. 

One essay on "written exams assessment". I was prepared so not much worry but wrote only 220 appx words. Will it affect my writing score.


----------



## Micro111999

rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I gave my 1st attempt in PTE-A. Feel extremely relaxed and relieved after the stressful 2 weeks of preparation. Hoping to get 70+ in each. Gods grace and prayers required.
> 
> How can i know results and within how many days? Five people were there in the exam.
> 
> One essay on "written exams assessment". I was prepared so not much worry but wrote only 220 appx words. Will it affect my writing score.


Hi, 

Good luck for your result.

Hopefully you will receive within 5 business days. (Probably by tomorrow evening u will get it)

Nothing to worry on writing part if you have written >200 words

Relax, enjoy ur day and keep us posted on ur result.

Best wishes


----------



## duedjazz

Can someone invite me to join this forum as it's asking for a referral.
_
You register by clicking on the 'Register' link near the top of the page. You will be asked to choose a user name, password and enter a valid email address. In addition there will be some other fields to which you will be invited to respond. Some will be mandatory while others are optional. Once this is complete you will either be fully registered, or in some cases you may have to click on a link in an 'activation email' sent to your email address. Once you have done this you will be registered.
_
Email: <*SNIP*> -* don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Egyman

Hi,
I need your help guys to clear some confusion.

I am suffering with reading and I know that the best way to improve it, is to practice and improve the vocabulary.

Recently, I have been practicing on the internet and I have some questions as follows:

1- I have answered many fill in blanks and some are very easy while others are extremely difficult. Since PTE exam consists of over than 9 fill in blanks, are all almost the same difficulty level?
2- Some PTE fill in blanks exercises on the internet are only for grammar test such as "has invited, had invited, is to be invited" and so on. Are these exercises for PTE general or Academic?

3- Are all reorder paragraph questions same difficulty level?

4- I have downloaded PTE academic word list group 1 and I am fully aware of more than 80% of these words. Is there better source to improve vocabulary for PTE exam in general.

By the way, my target score is 65+

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lord John Snow said:


> Hey Guys, just got the welcome news today that I aced the PTE exam, 90-90-90-90
> 
> Study hard guys, practice, practice, practice, then practice some more, and it will pay off. After so many near misses with IELTS, I feel this is payback for all the heartbreak that I've suffered.. unjustly so, in my opinion, because I felt that I never got the marks that my writing deserved. But today is not for negative feelings, it's time to celebrate!
> 
> Good luck everyone in your quest, remember the old adage "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail"!


Finally your watch has ended. Good luck jon snow.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakjnair

Friends I am attempting my* first PTE Exam tomorrow. *

*Also Just done with Practice Test B. 
*
Yesterday I started the exam and sat through the exam for about 2 hours and when I was submitted my Reading section, it gave me some error. Although I contacted Pearson about it there was no proper response. Yesterday only Reading section had some issue while submitting. 

Today I had to redo the reading section again and I completed my test.

These are the results : 
L-90
R-72( Dont know whether it had any impact from yesterdays technical issue
S-90
W-79 ( However for writing the written discourse was 45 only however last time when i gave the test it was 90;-) however overall score for writing was only 71).

Cheers!!

DJ


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*word list*



Egyman said:


> Hi,
> I need your help guys to clear some confusion.
> 
> I am suffering with reading and I know that the best way to improve it, is to practice and improve the vocabulary.
> 
> Recently, I have been practicing on the internet and I have some questions as follows:
> 
> 1- I have answered many fill in blanks and some are very easy while others are extremely difficult. Since PTE exam consists of over than 9 fill in blanks, are all almost the same difficulty level?
> 2- Some PTE fill in blanks exercises on the internet are only for grammar test such as "has invited, had invited, is to be invited" and so on. Are these exercises for PTE general or Academic?
> 
> 3- Are all reorder paragraph questions same difficulty level?
> 
> 4- I have downloaded PTE academic word list group 1 and I am fully aware of more than 80% of these words. Is there better source to improve vocabulary for PTE exam in general.
> 
> By the way, my target score is 65+
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share the link for PTE A word list?


----------



## Egyman

Here is the link http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

Any response guys to my questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000

what is the word list for? Where are these words used exactly in PTE?


----------



## bond2016

*Struggling with Speaking Module*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

Took my test couple of days back and I just got my scores as follows:

*Communicative Skills*
Listening : 80
Reading :- 84
Speaking :- 64
Writing :- 86

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar : - 80
Oral Fluency :- 64
Pronunciation :- 61
Spelling :- 86
Vocabulary :- 82
Written Discourse :- 90

I am totally lost. Speaking 64 

I didn't miss much in Speaking part except 1or 2 in repeat sentence that too a word or 2 in a sentance. And one in short answer question where I struggled a little in understanding the picture. 

This was my second attempt and last time it was *63* for speaking. 

I am just aiming for 65 each and missing a module by 1 mark is devastating.

This is so frustrating as I thought I will crack this time. But all effort and hope in vain.

Any tips to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency? 

Any valuable tips will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## love_life88

Lord John Snow said:


> Hey Guys, just got the welcome news today that I aced the PTE exam, 90-90-90-90
> 
> Study hard guys, practice, practice, practice, then practice some more, and it will pay off. After so many near misses with IELTS, I feel this is payback for all the heartbreak that I've suffered.. unjustly so, in my opinion, because I felt that I never got the marks that my writing deserved. But today is not for negative feelings, it's time to celebrate!
> 
> Good luck everyone in your quest, remember the old adage "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail"!


Please share some speakin tips and more soecificakky read aloud section. In how many seconds we need to finish read aloud and any orher things we need to consider in read sloud? Also, if we speak really fast and don't take any pauses does that effect out score?
Thanks in advance


----------



## aditya_barca

bond2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Took my test couple of days back and I just got my scores as follows:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening : 80
> Reading :- 84
> Speaking :- 64
> Writing :- 86
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar : - 80
> Oral Fluency :- 64
> Pronunciation :- 61
> Spelling :- 86
> Vocabulary :- 82
> Written Discourse :- 90
> 
> I am totally lost. Speaking 64
> 
> I didn't miss much in Speaking part except 1or 2 in repeat sentence that too a word or 2 in a sentance. And one in short answer question where I struggled a little in understanding the picture.
> 
> This was my second attempt and last time it was *63* for speaking.
> 
> I am just aiming for 65 each and missing a module by 1 mark is devastating.
> 
> This is so frustrating as I thought I will crack this time. But all effort and hope in vain.
> 
> Any tips to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency?
> 
> Any valuable tips will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Do not worry, i had 90 in my first speaking attempt and 65 in the second. My take is i talked a tad bit fast which caused pronunciation to go down. 55 in my case from 86 in previous attempt. Try speaking slower. Your fluency needs a bit of a work as well i suppose. I am taking the test again this Staurday. Can tell u better after the test.
All the best.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## bond2016

aditya_barca said:


> Do not worry, i had 90 in my first speaking attempt and 65 in the second. My take is i talked a tad bit fast which caused pronunciation to go down. 55 in my case from 86 in previous attempt. Try speaking slower. Your fluency needs a bit of a work as well i suppose. I am taking the test again this Staurday. Can tell u better after the test.
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Thanks aditya.

Do let me know your test experience and the outcome.

Thanks


----------



## iaooi1

bond2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Took my test couple of days back and I just got my scores as follows:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening : 80
> Reading :- 84
> Speaking :- 64
> Writing :- 86
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar : - 80
> Oral Fluency :- 64
> Pronunciation :- 61
> Spelling :- 86
> Vocabulary :- 82
> Written Discourse :- 90
> 
> I am totally lost. Speaking 64
> 
> I didn't miss much in Speaking part except 1or 2 in repeat sentence that too a word or 2 in a sentance. And one in short answer question where I struggled a little in understanding the picture.
> 
> This was my second attempt and last time it was *63* for speaking.
> 
> I am just aiming for 65 each and missing a module by 1 mark is devastating.
> 
> This is so frustrating as I thought I will crack this time. But all effort and hope in vain.
> 
> Any tips to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency?
> 
> Any valuable tips will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Speak slower. This will help and improve your pronunciation significantly. Also, stress the keywords correctly. 

https://www.englishclub.com/pronunciation/word-stress-4.htm


----------



## bond2016

iaooi1 said:


> Speak slower. This will help and improve your pronunciation significantly. Also, stress the keywords correctly.
> 
> https://www.englishclub.com/pronunciation/word-stress-4.htm



Thanks iaooi1,

But if I speak slow, will that have in impact on my fluency scores?

Even though during read aloud session I spoke slowly, during describe image and re-tell lecture I lost my mind that I should speak slow. And I started speaking naturally which I guess was a bit faster. 

I think I need to practice a lot to make it happen as it is difficult to learn a new thing instantly.

Thanks.


----------



## samb19802000

bond2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Took my test couple of days back and I just got my scores as follows:
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry dude. Just give a another shot. 

In my case, I faced two times and first time for speaking I got 73 with 69 and 54 for oral fluency and pronunciation.

But second time I got 66 with 69 and 51 for oral fluency and pronunciation.

So what I wanted to highlight is, you have enough score for oral fluency and pronunciation to score 65. I assume that you have missed or you have gaven some wrong answers. 

Please do concentration on that point as well.

Best of the luck for next time. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!!!!


----------



## bond2016

samb19802000 said:


> Don't worry dude. Just give a another shot.
> 
> In my case, I faced two times and first time for speaking I got 73 with 69 and 54 for oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> But second time I got 66 with 69 and 51 for oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> So what I wanted to highlight is, you have enough score for oral fluency and pronunciation to score 65. I assume that you have missed or you have gaven some wrong answers.
> 
> Please do concentration on that point as well.
> 
> Best of the luck for next time. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers!!!!



Yeah that can be a reason.

Thanks


----------



## iaooi1

bond2016 said:


> Thanks iaooi1,
> 
> But if I speak slow, will that have in impact on my fluency scores?
> 
> Even though during read aloud session I spoke slowly, during describe image and re-tell lecture I lost my mind that I should speak slow. And I started speaking naturally which I guess was a bit faster.
> 
> I think I need to practice a lot to make it happen as it is difficult to learn a new thing instantly.
> 
> Thanks.


Allow me to share my experience for Describe Image and Re-tell lecture. Initially I was worried about the time given for each question and then I realized, it doesn't really matter if you've included all the points or not. I believe speaking slower and clearer is better than going through it quickly and trying to cover all the points given/mentioned. By going slow will not affect your fluency scores (Don't go WAY too slow). It's alright if you do not cover all of the points. Please note that this is just my experience (2 attempts) and it may differ from others.


----------



## Egyman

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> I need your help guys to clear some confusion.
> 
> I am suffering with reading and I know that the best way to improve it, is to practice and improve the vocabulary.
> 
> Recently, I have been practicing on the internet and I have some questions as follows:
> 
> 1- I have answered many fill in blanks and some are very easy while others are extremely difficult. Since PTE exam consists of over than 9 fill in blanks, are all almost the same difficulty level?
> 2- Some PTE fill in blanks exercises on the internet are only for grammar test such as "has invited, had invited, is to be invited" and so on. Are these exercises for PTE general or Academic?
> 
> 3- Are all reorder paragraph questions same difficulty level?
> 
> 4- I have downloaded PTE academic word list group 1 and I am fully aware of more than 80% of these words. Is there better source to improve vocabulary for PTE exam in general.
> 
> By the way, my target score is 65+
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any response please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi guys...received my score...overall its 64. L/r/s/w - 72/56/58/78. Will it do or need to attempt again. Distrubed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

What u think where i should improve..i believe my headphone was very small which doesnt reach in front of my mouth and voice was not recorded. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

rtbrfr said:


> What u think where i should improve..i believe my headphone was very small which doesnt reach in front of my mouth and voice was not recorded.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Headphones provided are of good quality. You can adjust it accordingly as per your face or built. You should have told the staff to adjust it for u if u were not comfortable. 

Good luck 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

guys i have gone through few sample tests etc.
is it just me or PTE A's format is actually tougher and more complicated than IELTS ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## samb19802000

rtbrfr said:


> What u think where i should improve..i believe my headphone was very small which doesnt reach in front of my mouth and voice was not recorded.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Could you please update your enabling scores.


----------



## samb19802000

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have gone through few sample tests etc.
> is it just me or PTE A's format is actually tougher and more complicated than IELTS ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes mate your correct. PTE structure is bit complicated but there is a good opportunity to score. Not like IELTS, you can score writing in both listening and writing sections, same for speaking etc. I firmly believe that extra calories which you burn for PTE will be good investment for you. Do not hesitate go for it. :welcome:


----------



## sophie1919

iaooi1 said:


> Speak slower. This will help and improve your pronunciation significantly. Also, stress the keywords correctly.
> 
> https://www.englishclub.com/pronunciation/word-stress-4.htm


Hi iaooi1,
I have been getting low scores for speaking ranging from 48-57 (with pronunciation 33-43) and after 4 attempts feel like the system not able to recognize lady voice or something. Do you know any ladies facing the same issue in Msia? Also, the headphone we have does not cover the ear but only touching the ear, do you have the same one at your centre?

Could you please share your experience? Where did you position your mic, above the mouth or next to mouth? Do you finish speaking DI and RL before the 40 seconds? Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

sophie1919 said:


> Hi iaooi1,
> I have been getting low scores for speaking ranging from 48-57 (with pronunciation 33-43) and after 4 attempts feel like the system not able to recognize lady voice or something. Do you know any ladies facing the same issue in Msia? Also, the headphone we have does not cover the ear but only touching the ear, do you have the same one at your centre?
> 
> Could you please share your experience? Where did you position your mic, above the mouth or next to mouth? Do you finish speaking DI and RL before the 40 seconds? Thanks.


I have met ladies who has the same problem here in Colombo. But when I spoke with them their pronunciation looks perfect for me.


----------



## deepakjnair

*First PTE exam experience*

Hi All,

Just back from PTE exam at Pearsons center Bangalore. 

So let me tell the experiences. I reached the center at 5:30 and they collected my passport for identification. Then at around 5:50 PM , the lady at the center told one of the guys who had registered for the exam that since the names in the passport and pearson test registration forms are different that he cannot write the exam and neither will he receive the refund. And infact there were 2. 

The next thing I hear is the lady calling me out and telling that your name has a problem, however please wait. She calls Pearson center in Delhi and takes up my case and they informed that you can allow the participant( my middle name was expanded in the passport but only single in test registration form). So the time was around 6:10 when I got in and by the time everyone had already started

Now about Test experience( Unless and until the results come in, I cannot comment on my performance 
Speaking- The usual pattern and I did not find Reading Aloud , Repeat sentences too much tough.

But one thing I found difficulty in adjusting was with the Marker and the note pad. Till this point of time I was either typing or writing in the pen. (Everytime i used the marker, I did not close the cap hence ink was drying out). FOund it difficult to adjust in the beginning.

Only surprise in the speaking was Answer short question- Till this point of time all the questions I answered or came across was from audio questions. The funny part was that, I was watching the screen for Retell lecture and suddenly I came across a pic and the audio was off in a flash. It took some time for me to transition because questions came thick and fast. 

Writing- Writing was ok, nothing great. It had 2 summarise tests and post that 2 essays. Essay 1 was regarding whether law had any impact on human behaviour and next essay was on Newspaper's relevance in the modern world. 

Reading- Unfortunately coming into terms that Reading is a tough nut to crack because stratergies doesnt work much there. Again there was a surprise here. All practice tests, started off with Multiple choice, single answer , MC Multiple answer, Order Para, Fill in the blanks etc...Here it started off with a very difficult (related to history) fill in the blanks passage( i had exactly 31 minutes) and for the first para itself it took me close to 7 minutes which was a big mistake. Then slowly panic started creaping in. There were 2Order Para( I think 1 was correct another was wrong)followed by MC Multiple answer( 1 i did not attempt, 1 attempted) and at the last there was MCSA. 

Post that came listening- The first summary was a bit difficult because again my Pen dried up..However some how covered things and last section writing - the last sentence did not write it correctly....

In short this was my experience. Nothing bad, but nothing great tooo 

Let me see, if it happens good, if it doesnt, even more good ray2:ray2::

Cheers!!!


=====
ICT Business Analyst
ACS- DOne
PTE 1st Attempt( 11/08/2016)
Results awaiting


----------



## ibbz87

samb19802000 said:


> Yes mate your correct. PTE structure is bit complicated but there is a good opportunity to score. Not like IELTS, you can score writing in both listening and writing sections, same for speaking etc. I firmly believe that extra calories which you burn for PTE will be good investment for you. Do not hesitate go for it. :welcome:


I see.
actually its the writing which is culprit in my case lol.
i have scored 8 in all other modules.
scored 6.5 in writing and then in next attempt 7 in writing.
so i do not know if i should really go for pte or IELTS.
PS: if i go for PTE, i will have to book it in UAE so expensis are high too. I need to make a wise and well informed decision.
also how many attempts i can go for within a one month stay there?


----------



## Linwan

sophie1919 said:


> Hi iaooi1,
> I have been getting low scores for speaking ranging from 48-57 (with pronunciation 33-43) and after 4 attempts feel like the system not able to recognize lady voice or something. Do you know any ladies facing the same issue in Msia? Also, the headphone we have does not cover the ear but only touching the ear, do you have the same one at your centre?
> 
> Could you please share your experience? Where did you position your mic, above the mouth or next to mouth? Do you finish speaking DI and RL before the 40 seconds? Thanks.



Hi, where did you took your test?. I attempted 3 times at 3 diff centers in Msia. All use the same head units


----------



## mint123

ibbz87 said:


> I see.
> actually its the writing which is culprit in my case lol.
> i have scored 8 in all other modules.
> scored 6.5 in writing and then in next attempt 7 in writing.
> so i do not know if i should really go for pte or IELTS.
> PS: if i go for PTE, i will have to book it in UAE so expensis are high too. I need to make a wise and well informed decision.
> also how many attempts i can go for within a one month stay there?


PTE writing is much more easier to score as compared to IELTS. But, other areas may be harder especially speaking. You can try to take the PTE online score Test A and B before deciding whether you want to go for it or not.
Unlike IELTS where you can book multiple tests at once, PTE only allows you to book one test at a time, which means you will only be able to book another test after you completed the test you booked earlier. Hence, for how many attempts you can go for within a month, it depends on the seats availability for the test centre you choose. Some centre may have seats available for booking at anytime, while some might be already fully booked where you may only able to book another test dated a month later (which means you can only book the nearest test dated a month later from today's date). You can search from the PTE website to check the seats availability for the specific test centre.


----------



## sophie1919

sanjeewa said:


> I have met ladies who has the same problem here in Colombo. But when I spoke with them their pronunciation looks perfect for me.


Hi Sanjeewa, 
My friends also think my pronunciation is fine. And I have also tried using different positions for the mic but still no success. Its really frustrating..not knowing how to overcome this hurdle..


----------



## sophie1919

Linwan said:


> Hi, where did you took your test?. I attempted 3 times at 3 diff centers in Msia. All use the same head units


Hi Linwan,
I took the tests in East M'sia. We only have one centre here so basically no choice. Do you mean the headphone you used is the one that cover the ear or the one that doesn't? The headphones which other members have commented in this thread sound better than the one that I have used. I thought PTE would standardise their devices at all centres.


----------



## Linwan

sophie1919 said:


> Hi Linwan,
> I took the tests in East M'sia. We only have one centre here so basically no choice. Do you mean the headphone you used is the one that cover the ear or the one that doesn't? The headphones which other members have commented in this thread sound better than the one that I have used. I thought PTE would standardise their devices at all centres.


Sophie1919, 
ours is Plantronics brand. Similar to model 655. Not sure its the correct model number, but looks similar. You can google out "Plantronics 655" and see the picture.


----------



## Linwan

I have a quick question before my exam tomorrow.
Can we use the same template over and over again for Describe Image? Will this affect our speaking marks?


----------



## romero2005

Linwan said:


> I have a quick question before my exam tomorrow.
> Can we use the same template over and over again for Describe Image? Will this affect our speaking marks?


U mean logical structure, Yes u can use. but use different words like for eg

in first image - u can say This pie chart shows,
in second image - The bar graph depicts

use more words as much as u can.


----------



## romero2005

deepakjnair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just back from PTE exam at Pearsons center Bangalore.
> 
> So let me tell the experiences. I reached the center at 5:30 and they collected my passport for identification. Then at around 5:50 PM , the lady at the center told one of the guys who had registered for the exam that since the names in the passport and pearson test registration forms are different that he cannot write the exam and neither will he receive the refund. And infact there were 2.
> 
> The next thing I hear is the lady calling me out and telling that your name has a problem, however please wait. She calls Pearson center in Delhi and takes up my case and they informed that you can allow the participant( my middle name was expanded in the passport but only single in test registration form). So the time was around 6:10 when I got in and by the time everyone had already started
> 
> Now about Test experience( Unless and until the results come in, I cannot comment on my performance
> Speaking- The usual pattern and I did not find Reading Aloud , Repeat sentences too much tough.
> 
> But one thing I found difficulty in adjusting was with the Marker and the note pad. Till this point of time I was either typing or writing in the pen. (Everytime i used the marker, I did not close the cap hence ink was drying out). FOund it difficult to adjust in the beginning.
> 
> Only surprise in the speaking was Answer short question- Till this point of time all the questions I answered or came across was from audio questions. The funny part was that, I was watching the screen for Retell lecture and suddenly I came across a pic and the audio was off in a flash. It took some time for me to transition because questions came thick and fast.
> 
> Writing- Writing was ok, nothing great. It had 2 summarise tests and post that 2 essays. Essay 1 was regarding whether law had any impact on human behaviour and next essay was on Newspaper's relevance in the modern world.
> 
> Reading- Unfortunately coming into terms that Reading is a tough nut to crack because stratergies doesnt work much there. Again there was a surprise here. All practice tests, started off with Multiple choice, single answer , MC Multiple answer, Order Para, Fill in the blanks etc...Here it started off with a very difficult (related to history) fill in the blanks passage( i had exactly 31 minutes) and for the first para itself it took me close to 7 minutes which was a big mistake. Then slowly panic started creaping in. There were 2Order Para( I think 1 was correct another was wrong)followed by MC Multiple answer( 1 i did not attempt, 1 attempted) and at the last there was MCSA.
> 
> Post that came listening- The first summary was a bit difficult because again my Pen dried up..However some how covered things and last section writing - the last sentence did not write it correctly....
> 
> In short this was my experience. Nothing bad, but nothing great tooo
> 
> Let me see, if it happens good, if it doesnt, even more good ray2:ray2::
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> =====
> ICT Business Analyst
> ACS- DOne
> PTE 1st Attempt( 11/08/2016)
> Results awaiting


THanks for ur note. best of luck.


----------



## Vinopaal

Lord John Snow said:


> Hey Guys, just got the welcome news today that I aced the PTE exam, 90-90-90-90
> 
> Study hard guys, practice, practice, practice, then practice some more, and it will pay off. After so many near misses with IELTS, I feel this is payback for all the heartbreak that I've suffered.. unjustly so, in my opinion, because I felt that I never got the marks that my writing deserved. But today is not for negative feelings, it's time to celebrate!
> 
> Good luck everyone in your quest, remember the old adage "Failing to prepare is preparing to fail"!


Congrats Lord John Snow...The North Remembers!!!!!


----------



## sophie1919

Linwan said:


> Sophie1919,
> ours is Plantronics brand. Similar to model 655. Not sure its the correct model number, but looks similar. You can google out "Plantronics 655" and see the picture.



Your headset looks different from the ones we used. Ours is also Plantronics but its the type with removable foam ear pad instead of the cushion type. Thus, doesn't seal around the ear very well. 

Wish you all the best in tomorrow test. Do share your experience afterwards.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Suppose if i misintrepet the graph but i my pronounciation, fluentzy are on the mark, will i still get any scores?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1

sophie1919 said:


> Hi iaooi1,
> I have been getting low scores for speaking ranging from 48-57 (with pronunciation 33-43) and after 4 attempts feel like the system not able to recognize lady voice or something. Do you know any ladies facing the same issue in Msia? Also, the headphone we have does not cover the ear but only touching the ear, do you have the same one at your centre?
> 
> Could you please share your experience? Where did you position your mic, above the mouth or next to mouth? Do you finish speaking DI and RL before the 40 seconds? Thanks.


My apologies for the delay in responding to your concerns. The mic was positioned 6-7cm away from my mouth. In regards to DI and RL, No, I didn't finish any of it (as in not covering all the points but I did use up the 40 seconds). As mentioned in my other post, you do not have to cover all of the points given. Just be yourself, relax and speak slowly. If possible, maximize the the entire 40 seconds given to you. If you're running out of points, quickly come out with an example to justify your points. If you need a second to think, DO NOT stop talking. Say something or anything to keep going. For instance, "Umm, let me see.....".

You may want to try the test centre located in PJ. I took mine in PJ and so did my sister. We did not encounter any issues.

Test Center:	MABECS SdnBhd
Address:	B-3A-5, Block B West, PJ8, Jalan Barat, Petaling Jaya 46050 Selangor Malaysia

All The Best !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## iaooi1

Linwan said:


> Hi, where did you took your test?. I attempted 3 times at 3 diff centers in Msia. All use the same head units


Test Center:	MABECS SdnBhd
Address:	B-3A-5, Block B West, PJ8, Jalan Barat, Petaling Jaya 46050 Selangor Malaysia

I went to the test centre given above. Did not face any issues.


----------



## iaooi1

Linwan said:


> Sophie1919,
> ours is Plantronics brand. Similar to model 655. Not sure its the correct model number, but looks similar. You can google out "Plantronics 655" and see the picture.


I believe it is not standardized. First attempt was a Logitech. Second attempt was Plantronics.


----------



## Egyman

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> I need your help guys to clear some confusion.
> 
> I am suffering with reading and I know that the best way to improve it, is to practice and improve the vocabulary.
> 
> Recently, I have been practicing on the internet and I have some questions as follows:
> 
> 1- I have answered many fill in blanks and some are very easy while others are extremely difficult. Since PTE exam consists of over than 9 fill in blanks, are all almost the same difficulty level?
> 2- Some PTE fill in blanks exercises on the internet are only for grammar test such as "has invited, had invited, is to be invited" and so on. Are these exercises for PTE general or Academic?
> 
> 3- Are all reorder paragraph questions same difficulty level?
> 
> 4- I have downloaded PTE academic word list group 1 and I am fully aware of more than 80% of these words. Is there better source to improve vocabulary for PTE exam in general.
> 
> By the way, my target score is 65+
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is the third time I quote my response to ask if anyone is willing to answer my questions 

I know that I can book for mock test to know the answers, but in fact I am still reading tips and strategies and trying to improve my vocabulary. My main concern is only reading and I could not find many resources on the internet for PTE reading. 

I don't know which is tougher IELTS or PTE reading.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Egyman said:


> This is the third time I quote my response to ask if anyone is willing to answer my questions
> 
> I know that I can book for mock test to know the answers, but in fact, I am still reading tips and strategies and trying to improve my vocabulary. My main concern is only reading and I could not find many resources on the internet for PTE reading.
> 
> I don't know which is tougher IELTS or PTE reading.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is clear PTE reading is harder than IELTS. There are no other way to overcome this unless practice. Learn some academic words as you can. Read read and read. 

Browse Academic Word List from analyse to identity in Oxford Advanced Learner&apos;s Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com


----------



## iaooi1

Egyman said:


> This is the third time I quote my response to ask if anyone is willing to answer my questions
> 
> I know that I can book for mock test to know the answers, but in fact I am still reading tips and strategies and trying to improve my vocabulary. My main concern is only reading and I could not find many resources on the internet for PTE reading.
> 
> I don't know which is tougher IELTS or PTE reading.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't really give you an exact answer when it comes to level of difficulty. However, there is a way to tackle Reorder Paragraphs for PTE:-

https://crackpteacademic.wordpress.com/tag/reorder-paragraph-pte/


----------



## whynotaustralia

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> I need your help guys to clear some confusion.
> 
> I am suffering with reading and I know that the best way to improve it, is to practice and improve the vocabulary.
> 
> Recently, I have been practicing on the internet and I have some questions as follows:
> 
> 1- I have answered many fill in blanks and some are very easy while others are extremely difficult. Since PTE exam consists of over than 9 fill in blanks, are all almost the same difficulty level?
> 
> 
> >>>> It is normally a mix. Some easy and some hard. At times most of them are extremely easy, but chances of all of them being very difficult are low.. but can't deny the possibilities.
> 
> 2- Some PTE fill in blanks exercises on the internet are only for grammar test such as "has invited, had invited, is to be invited" and so on. Are these exercises for PTE general or Academic?
> 
> >>>> Such exercises can come in academic as well. Don't ignore these. Not only for fill in the blanks, but also for your regular writing skills. There will be an essay, or a summarize text exercise, even while speaking, you would have to be sure that you are grammatically correct. Hence, continue to work on basic grammar if not advanced. Once you find yourself comfortable with basic grammar, then try to build sentences, around the basic pattern only. 65 score should be easy to obtain.
> 
> 3- Are all reorder paragraph questions same difficulty level?
> 
> >>>> I had got two of them and they were quite easy. Took me less than 2 min for both. However, they can be difficult as well. My suggestion is to keep practicing so that you at least are able to pick up the opening and the closing paras quickly. The paragraphs with in these two, normally follow a chronology which is mostly easy to determine.
> 
> 4- I have downloaded PTE academic word list group 1 and I am fully aware of more than 80% of these words. Is there better source to improve vocabulary for PTE exam in general.
> >>>> Knowing as many words as possible could depend upon the time you have with you before the exam. If you can do more than 80% then, I think you are quite there and there is no need for you to fret over this bit. Rather, you should be investing more time in using these appropriately in your writing and speaking. Practicing that will make more sense in my honest opinion.
> 
> 
> By the way, my target score is 65+
> 
> >>>> all the best.. You could also purchase the dummy tests from PTE. They should give you an insight on where you are. Their scoring pattern is tight and normally you would get more marks in the actual exam.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My responses are underneath your quoted text..

All the best for your exam !


----------



## Egyman

Thank you guys for the quick responses

I really appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Subscribing ... aiming for 79+ , 20 points this time.


----------



## neema

*First Attempt*

Hi people, Did my first attempt just now, and waiting for results.


Speaking & Listening section were very difficult, specially re-tell lecture but I think with practice it will come true. Reading was terrible, Any suggestions how to improve on reading? specially on MCQ, multipe answer


----------



## Egyman

neema said:


> Hi people, Did my first attempt just now, and waiting for results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking & Listening section were very difficult, specially re-tell lecture but I think with practice it will come true. Reading was terrible, Any suggestions how to improve on reading? specially on MCQ, multipe answer




Unfortunately, improvement of reading is very difficult. Since I have asked many times about it, users asked me to practice more and more.

Fill in blanks are really difficult compared against IELTS

I don't know how in PTE they are evaluating poor users of english or even functional English!!!

In IELTS, many questions are really easy, simple and straight forward!

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

I strongly agree. PTE reading is more difficult compared to IELTS reading. I scored 8-9 in IELTS, in the reading component, but hardly can score anything above 79 in PTE. It is not impossible to get hig score, but rather challenging. Need to put more efforts in studying and polishing your vocab.


----------



## Egyman

Linwan said:


> I strongly agree. PTE reading is more difficult compared to IELTS reading. I scored 8-9 in IELTS, in the reading component, but hardly can score anything above 79 in PTE. It is not impossible to get hig score, but rather challenging. Need to put more efforts in studying and polishing your vocab.




Maybe we should compare PTE-A reading to IELTS Academic not general.

What is about vocabulary books such as word power or Merriam's vocabulary builder?

We really need an advice from people who achieved high scores to recommend good references to improve our language.
Sometimes we need to improve our English first instead of just practicing exams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan

is there a re-tell lecture template for PTE-A? can someone share tips too?


----------



## Grisha29

Hello everyone,
I gave PTE four times but in each attempt I am scoring very low in my 'pronunciation'(between 30-36). I tried Dragon dictation and dictation.io to check on my pronunciation and they catch everything I say with a great accuracy. So, I don't know where I am going wrong. This is affecting my speaking score very badly that I am unable to get 65+. Other than speaking I managed to get above 70 in all other sections. 

Please help me.


----------



## sounddonor

Grisha29 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I gave PTE four times but in each attempt I am scoring very low in my 'pronunciation'(between 30-36). I tried Dragon dictation and dictation.io to check on my pronunciation and they catch everything I say with a great accuracy. So, I don't know where I am going wrong. This is affecting my speaking score very badly that I am unable to get 65+. Other than speaking I managed to get above 70 in all other sections.
> 
> Please help me.


Are you a soft tone speaker ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29

sanjeewa said:


> Are you a soft tone speaker ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I guess I am. Is that affecting my scores?


----------



## sounddonor

Grisha29 said:


> I guess I am. Is that affecting my scores?


I have seen many soft speakers with pronunciation problems in pte. Still don't know solution for that...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29

sanjeewa said:


> I have seen many soft speakers with pronunciation problems in pte. Still don't know solution for that...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your prompt reply.


I would highly appreciate if someone else can guide me with this problem. :fingerscrossed:
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tidepast57

I just did my PTE-A exam and I felt that I may have just screwed myself out of a 79 in all sections 

I made these amateur mistakes in the describe a diagram section:
1. I read the labels wrongly (read A instead of B and vice versa)
2. I froze in a question but still managed to get some speaking in

How heavily would I be penalised with the above mistakes? Is it still possible to get a 79 in the speaking section?

I have heard people getting their scores 24 hours after their exam, can anyone who has taken the PTE-A recently vouch for that?


----------



## lisa.abraham07

aishrav said:


> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


Hi aishrav,
could you please send me the materials?


----------



## deepakjnair

*Cleared PTE!!!!*

Hi Guys,

Happy to let you know what I have cleared PTE

Overall Score-85
L-86
R-84
S-90
W-80

Just a small question that , in my enabling score my spelling is below par. Would that be a problem no right? Each section , 79+ is good enough?


----------



## hari_it_ram

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to let you know what I have cleared PTE
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Score-85
> 
> L-86
> 
> R-84
> 
> S-90
> 
> W-80
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small question that , in my enabling score my spelling is below par. Would that be a problem no right? Each section , 79+ is good enough?




No, not at all. Enabling scores are not considered towards PR. You're good to get 20 points. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisha29

*Help With Pronunciation*



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am really frustuated with IELTS and PTE. I had given the IELTS twice and got low score in speaking i.e 6.
> 
> Since two months fighting with PTE too. I wrote PTE twice. Below are the scores.
> 
> PTE attempt 1 - L/R/W/S: 58/62/63/55
> PTE attempt 2 - L/R/W/S: 74/68/78/50
> 
> I dont know how to attempt speaking part. Failing to score good in pronunciation. I am constantly getting low score in pronunciation i.e. around 39.
> 
> Kindly provide some good tips to score atleast 65 in speaking.
> 
> Thanks
> Richa



Hi,

Just wanted to know how did you go with your exam? I am having similar problem(Pronunciation) and I need desperate help. Please guide me through the solution.

Thanks in advance


----------



## babygau

aishrav said:


> Hi I have given PTE on 1st June'16
> My experience is that PTE is still very easy to clear if you are well verse with computer.
> I got following score: R74 L76 S75 W80. I completed the exam in 1.45 hrs. I have some material and tips which could be useful. Feel free to email me or PM me I will share with you.


I'm appreciated if you could share with me too


----------



## deepakjnair

*My Preparation experiences!*



hari_it_ram said:


> No, not at all. Enabling scores are not considered towards PR. You're good to get 20 points. All the best.
> 
> 
> Thanks Hari!
> 
> So guys regarding my preparation, the first time I started my preparation was in April. I did not have a clue about the exam and then for preparation I bought Official Guide along with a Gold preparatory kit. What I did was attempt the Practive Exam A right away and then I got 71 marks( 71 across every section and I never knew spellings and all were considered)! Since official test book only had pattern and not practice exams did not find it very useful. Hence I bought the practice tests.
> 
> I started attempting my practice tests. Although my reading abilities were good( e.g readaloud), I was finding it extremely difficult to get my Describe the image running! It was really poor and so was the other sections of speaking. I was really worried about speaking. For eg: When the image appeared,I was actually thinking about what to tell and in the end there was lots of blah ummm etc. I never took any corrective actions and was just keeping on attempting the exams.
> 
> April passed, May passed, June passed, July passed- I was still sitting with Practice Exam 2!Then thanks to my wife's words that "you have been telling about exam for so long go and attempt"! I scheduled my PTE exam on July 20th and had exactly 1 month to prepare. Bang!! The fear factor creeped in. I started looking for advices there was the messiah- Expat forums. Was going through advices. ( It was 27th of July, I really started exploring PTE section).
> 
> Meanwhile 3rd test was over, and somehow reading,listening and writing was proving to be easy for me. But still speaking was an issue!One day, I found one webinar on speaking! Boy!!! that really helped me a lot and then I started speaking without fear. Each section in speaking there was a strategy. I attempted McGraw hills 3 practice tests during these days and then found I was slowly getting into the groove. However now reading was becoming difficult. I kept practicing irrespective of the results! After that 2 days before exam, I attempted PTE B. For listening and speaking I was at 90 but reading was 72 and writing was 79!
> 
> Since I was out of writing , I knew that putting some structure would help me. Attended one more webinar the day before the exam and since I had some confidence in my writing , I did not worry too much. All I thought in my mind was that let me give my best efforts! (
> Takeaway!
> 1) Book an exam and work your study plan backwards- Dont wait to learn everything because it never happens
> 2) For people having a problem with speaking, please follow this particular Webinar because it gives you a good template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case if you feel your are not able improve, write the contents read, feel confident and then slowly switch over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is an hour worth of describing images.
> 3) Writing - Follow this structure-
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Reading- Best thing for people are finding this difficult is just to read; dont simply read really understand what you reading. ( Eg- Understand Collocation etc because it will help in Fill in the blanks)
> 
> PM me for any help! Would be happy to provide any support!
> 
> Thanks once again all the members to your advice. Would not have been possible with you ! Now I am going for my EOI.


----------



## Linwan

tidepast57 said:


> I just did my PTE-A exam and I felt that I may have just screwed myself out of a 79 in all sections
> 
> I made these amateur mistakes in the describe a diagram section:
> 1. I read the labels wrongly (read A instead of B and vice versa)
> 2. I froze in a question but still managed to get some speaking in
> 
> How heavily would I be penalised with the above mistakes? Is it still possible to get a 79 in the speaking section?
> 
> I have heard people getting their scores 24 hours after their exam, can anyone who has taken the PTE-A recently vouch for that?


I did mine today too. Which center? I wrote mine in PJ.


----------



## smokysmoko

Hi,

Wrote PTEA last week and below is my score. I have again scheduled for the next week (after 8 days). Please help me understand with your experiences, and lemme know in which areas do I need to focus more? or any strategies/recommendations. Thanks

Listening 63
Reading 76
Speaking 62
Writing 70

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 63
Pronunciation 58
Spelling 23
Vocabulary 69
Written Discourse 90


----------



## iaooi1

tidepast57 said:


> I just did my PTE-A exam and I felt that I may have just screwed myself out of a 79 in all sections
> 
> I made these amateur mistakes in the describe a diagram section:
> 1. I read the labels wrongly (read A instead of B and vice versa)
> 2. I froze in a question but still managed to get some speaking in
> 
> How heavily would I be penalised with the above mistakes? Is it still possible to get a 79 in the speaking section?
> 
> I have heard people getting their scores 24 hours after their exam, can anyone who has taken the PTE-A recently vouch for that?


*2. I froze in a question but still managed to get some speaking in*
It really depends. If you froze more than 3 seconds, then yes, you may be penalised. 

Yeap. Took mine in PJ Saturday morning and the results got in by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## iaooi1

Linwan said:


> I did mine today too. Which center? I wrote mine in PJ.


Do keep us posted on the outcome. 

Good luck ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tidepast57

Linwan said:


> I did mine today too. Which center? I wrote mine in PJ.


I did it at PLT Cliftons, Sydney.


----------



## tidepast57

iaooi1 said:


> *2. I froze in a question but still managed to get some speaking in*
> It really depends. If you froze more than 3 seconds, then yes, you may be penalised.
> 
> Yeap. Took mine in PJ Saturday morning and the results got in by Sunday afternoon.


There wasn't any pause more than 3 seconds but I felt that there wasn't any structure in my description and it wasn't really well explained


----------



## riyapatel22

hey guys i have exam on 17th so plz give last moment tip for exam so i can perform better in my exam. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## aditya_barca

riyapatel22 said:


> hey guys i have exam on 17th so plz give last moment tip for exam so i can perform better in my exam.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Make sure u check spellings for every word that u write. Spelling can cause significant increase or decrease in score.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrencet916

*Any tips for improvement*

Hi, It's my first PTE exam and I want to get over 65. 
How can i improve. Thanks in advance.


----------



## max78

Dear altruists !!!

I am in big trouble with PTE repeat sentences. I can't even remember 50 % of a sentence. Please share with me some tips how I can overcome the problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linwan

Just received my result:

L/R/S/W - 77/76/69/73 :rockon:

Enough for 10 English points :eyebrows: ....updated my EOI with 65 points.
Waiting for the invite this Wednesday. ray2:


----------



## tidepast57

Linwan said:


> Just received my result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 77/76/69/73 :rockon:
> 
> Enough for 10 English points :eyebrows: ....updated my EOI with 65 points.
> Waiting for the invite this Wednesday. ray2:


Congratulations! I am still waiting for my result- the status is stuck at "Delivery Successful - On hold". I was hoping that I would get it today but apparently that's not going to be the case.


----------



## Linwan

tidepast57 said:


> Congratulations! I am still waiting for my result- the status is stuck at "Delivery Successful - On hold". I was hoping that I would get it today but apparently that's not going to be the case.


I experienced that before. It took 1 day extra, normally next day. They will release the HOLD status before you get your result. All the best...


----------



## iaooi1

Linwan said:


> Just received my result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 77/76/69/73 :rockon:
> 
> Enough for 10 English points :eyebrows: ....updated my EOI with 65 points.
> Waiting for the invite this Wednesday. ray2:


Congrats and Good luck ! :fingerscrossed:

:dance:


----------



## Abercrombie

I have my PTE on 30th Aug...any tips or study material that I can get from anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## imanick

explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


Hi friend,

I have booked my exam on Sep 16 2016.. Please let me know if i should join any coaching center in Bangalore ? or should i prepare myself because there are many materials and books/videos online? i am confused with all the details ! 

Thanks,
Indu


----------



## aditya_barca

Linwan said:


> Just received my result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 77/76/69/73 :rockon:
> 
> Enough for 10 English points :eyebrows: ....updated my EOI with 65 points.
> Waiting for the invite this Wednesday. ray2:


When did u take the test. I took it 4 pm indian time yesterday. Not sure if i will get it today.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sophie1919

Linwan said:


> Just received my result:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 77/76/69/73 :rockon:
> 
> Enough for 10 English points :eyebrows: ....updated my EOI with 65 points.
> Waiting for the invite this Wednesday. ray2:


Congrats Linwan! You have nailed it this time. :cheer2: Wishing you every success with your EOI.

Do you mind sharing the essay topic and retell lecture if you can recall? 
Thanks.


----------



## Linwan

sophie1919 said:


> Congrats Linwan! You have nailed it this time. :cheer2: Wishing you every success with your EOI.
> 
> Do you mind sharing the essay topic and retell lecture if you can recall?
> Thanks.


Thanks sophie,

This time I got two essays.

1. Main problem that our planet is facing and solution (problem/solution).

2. Competitive environment in school and university promote excellence. Agree or disagree?

I am not sure these topics for retell lecture or summarize spoken text. Cant recall which is which.

1. Something about Vitamin D.
2. University Funding
3. Endoscopy
4. Government System - From Federal power to state power.


----------



## Linwan

aditya_barca said:


> When did u take the test. I took it 4 pm indian time yesterday. Not sure if i will get it today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


I wrote it yesterday at 10am Malaysian Time Approx 7.30am Indian Time. I received my result at around 3.30pm Malaysian Time today.


----------



## aditya_barca

Linwan said:


> I wrote it yesterday at 10am Malaysian Time Approx 7.30am Indian Time. I received my result at around 3.30pm Malaysian Time today.


Okay, thank u and congratulations.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vahuja

Hello friends!!!

I gave my second PTE yesterday and got my desired result!! 65+ in each module!!

I would like to thanks everyone who have contributed to this forum and help aspirants like me :blush::blush::blush:

1st attempt: 

S 74
R 67
W 64
L 64

My writing marks got suffered prodigiously because of spelling(21); although writting discourse was 90. I practiced some repetitive essays as provided by users!!!

2nd attempt: 
S: 69
R: 74
W: 77
L: 73
Speaking: I goofed up big time in describe image!! I got confused and how. Moreover, there was no time to recover  

Anyways, i was lucky enough to get my desired marks. 

Tips: 
1) speaking: hold on ur natural tone. Be confident and that should reflect in your voice. There are many tips available in forum to use different words and all, but at the end its just the presence of mind that will make lot of a difference. 

2) writting: check your spelling, i know i am bad at it!! Hooked up with autocorrect feature so much that i hardly check my spelling any more! But as per my experience, spelling does affect a looot!!! 

3) Listening: well its not that tough but its not that easy!! I mean i though i had nailed it in first attempt but i got less than 65! I believe spelling does effect listening scores as well! Also, in speaking there was a question to which i had no reply! Rather than skipping it (which i did in my 1st attempt) i said, i don't know the answer of ...!! I am not sure it effect or not but i did it!! 

Reading: ran out of time in my first attempt and had 8 spare minutes in my 2nd attempt!! No strategy will work i guess! 

Overall, its better than IELTS; although when I started preparing for this i found IELTS easier!! You have to be spontaneous and well versed with exam pattern!!! 

All the best guys!!! I hope everyone gets there desired results in very first attempt!!

PS: The cited tips is only relevant to 65+ aspiring candidates :blush:


----------



## lisa.abraham07

(Someone posted this)

Many links I found helpful in this forum:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...3lNSnRxc3NWcU0

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ERsUXOxXaocZnE

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/55pb4vg3a...0k9Eq29fbQTepa

IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary

https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php...grams_2008.pdf

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1

PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests

Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/upl...core_Guide.pdf


----------



## lisa.abraham07

IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary

IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

https://dylanaung.blogspot.ae/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html

EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1

EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1

PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests

PTE Academic Writing- information about the exam and links to free practice tests


Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet

Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet


----------



## samb19802000

max78 said:


> Dear altruists !!!
> 
> I am in big trouble with PTE repeat sentences. I can't even remember 50 % of a sentence. Please share with me some tips how I can overcome the problem. Thanks in advance.


Hey Max,

I was in the same boat. But I scored 73 in first attempt and 66 in second attempt. If you refer PTE marking scheme, they do provide some marks for 50% of a sentence. If you are really strong in the other sections, you can easily score. (In my case, my desired score were 65+)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Linwan

Sharing the things I did to increase my speaking score from 50 to 69 in 2 weeks:

1. Avoid hesitation (err....hmmm..) Speak natural and with confidence. I speak at slow speed to take care of my pronunciation whenever I can. But don't worry so much on pronunciation, fluency is more important. Don't repeat yourself if you pronounced any word wrongly, just continue speaking.

2. Speak within 40 sec for describe image and retell lecture...all sentences must be completed within the time limit. Anything beyond 40sec is considered uncomplete answer. I even stop at less than 35 sec on one of the describe image.

3. For read aloud. Learn to use stress and pauses. Know where to stress and where to pause. Read with rhythm, with up and down. Not flat.

4. Repeat sentence - Follow the way the recording says it...follow the stress and follow the pauses.

5. Describe image - Always use 4 simple sentence.
- Introduction (Title + Axis) 
- Max 
- Min
- Conclusion
Example:
This line graph shows the ........from.....to....., X-Axis represents......and the Y-axis represents....... The highest .........was in...... While, the lowest ...... was in...... Overall I can conclude that .........

6. For retell lecture - I use this technique

- Introduction (Topic)
- Main Idea 1
- Main Idea 2
- Main Idea 3
- Conclusion 
If your main idea is long can only use 2 and cut to 4 sentences because we need to conclude in 40 sec.

Example:
The lecture was discussing about.....The speaker mentioned that.....He then discussed on.....Furthermore, he gives some example on......Lastly he conclude/suggested that.....

7. Answer short question just say one/two words with proper pronunciation. Most of the questions are easy. If you don't know the answer Just repeat back the last two words you heard. (Not so much mark on this question type).

Remember, this is a speaking test, not a math, statistic or science. So stick to simple explanation. I used to think I'm smart and try to explain everything and always hesitate (errrr..hmm) while looking for the best word and go beyond time limit. 

Now, no more hesitation and no more going beyond 40sec. Stick to the template and I was be able to increase my speaking score by almost 20 marks. If I can do it, you guys can do it too . With more practice and pronunciation improvement might be able to increase to 79+.

*Also, if you are a heavy breather like me, just make sure your mic is above your nose. check your voice recording. I put it just slightly above my nose and the recording gets clearer. Dont just test by saying 1,2,3....read full sentences from on the screen until the test recording stops, then listen to your voice. You will see if there is a difference.

Good luck to those who are still struggling on this section.


----------



## OZCallingUs

Hi All,

I gave my mock test today after a week's preparation and the results are shown below-

L73, R72, S67, W74
Grammar-90, Fluency-64, Pronunciation-53, Spelling-90, Vocabulary-66, Written Dicourse-90
(The repeat sentences were pretty long.)
And my previous IELTS scores- L9, R9, S7, W7 

In the mock tests, the answers are not included with the results? I wanted to check my Listening & Reading sections.

I'm aiming for 79+ in PTE for a score of 65. Could anyone please tell me if I can score 79+ in the real test based on your experiences. :confused2:
Note- I'm giving my exam tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tidepast57

Linwan said:


> I experienced that before. It took 1 day extra, normally next day. They will release the HOLD status before you get your result. All the best...


Another day has passed (2 days now) and I have not gotten my results. The wait is killing me!


----------



## pteacd

I gave my scored practice test A yesterday and my results are L/R/S/W : 61/52/50/63

I am aiming for 79+ but from these results it feels impossible to achieve that.

Few questions i wanted to ask that in speaking i was very much fluent in both describe image and retell lecture, completed in time. I made a few mistakes in repeat sentences and answer short question but over all it was very good. I thought that it is due to some mic issue so i record my voice again on website and it shows that your audio is too loud .Is it possible that this is the issue for low marks???


----------



## OZCallingUs

pteacd said:


> I gave my scored practice test A yesterday and my results are L/R/S/W : 61/52/50/63
> 
> I am aiming for 79+ but from these results it feels impossible to achieve that.
> 
> Few questions i wanted to ask that in speaking i was very much fluent in both describe image and retell lecture, completed in time. I made a few mistakes in repeat sentences and answer short question but over all it was very good. I thought that it is due to some mic issue so i record my voice again on website and it shows that your audio is too loud .Is it possible that this is the issue for low marks???


I feel that is the issue with my speaking mock test too. I got 67 for mine, and rest are give in above's post.


----------



## Npatel

raj12.agrwal said:


> My Two Cents to PTE
> 
> My Score : R/W/L/S : All 90s. Overall : 90.
> 
> My IELTS History : Band 8 Overall several times, though Writing 7.5 most of the times.
> 
> What Books I referred : The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack (Pearson Tests of English)
> 
> Online : ptepractice.com/ I subscribed for a month and then took one practice test where i scored above 80 consistently.
> 
> My Tips :
> 
> 1) You need to be familiar with the exam pattern.
> 2) PTE is a time-intensive test, so if you do not take time to handle your time very well, you will land in big trouble.
> 3) The practice exam( i would recommend that as it's cheap) is tougher than the actual exam.
> and would give you a good idea where you can improve.
> 4) Check spellings in what you write, else, it would really reflect pretty poorly on your overall score.
> 5) List to recordings in the book i recommended, and it would give you an idea of what is expected in the exam.
> 6) Don't worry too much about " Describe image" as regardless of how you assess yourself, the computer always scores you better.
> 7) Try not to use the same words repetitively.
> 8)Be careful with re-arranging paragraphs and re-ordering sentences as they are not scored the way you think( look it up if you don't know).


Hello,
Can you give me tips for all sections.
I am aiming each 79.
Thanks


----------



## pteacd

OZCallingUs said:


> I feel that is the issue with my speaking mock test too. I got 67 for mine, and rest are give in above's post.


your scores are good there is still chance to get 79+.

i practiced for a month and now have no clue to what to practice


----------



## Npatel

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> Can you give me tips for all sections.
> I am aiming each 79.
> Thanks


Hello,
Did you get EA positive reply?
I also have submitted on 8/08/16 but no results yet.


----------



## OZCallingUs

Can we get answers to Reading & Listening sections of scored Practice Test A?


----------



## Krish29

Linwan said:


> Sharing the things I did to increase my speaking score from 50 to 69 in 2 weeks:
> 
> 1. Avoid hesitation (err....hmmm..) Speak natural and with confidence. I speak at slow speed to take care of my pronunciation whenever I can. But don't worry so much on pronunciation, fluency is more important. Don't repeat yourself if you pronounced any word wrongly, just continue speaking.
> 
> 2. Speak within 40 sec for describe image and retell lecture...all sentences must be completed within the time limit. Anything beyond 40sec is considered uncomplete answer. I even stop at less than 35 sec on one of the describe image.
> 
> 3. For read aloud. Learn to use stress and pauses. Know where to stress and where to pause. Read with rhythm, with up and down. Not flat.
> 
> 4. Repeat sentence - Follow the way the recording says it...follow the stress and follow the pauses.
> 
> 5. Describe image - Always use 4 simple sentence.
> - Introduction (Title + Axis)
> - Max
> - Min
> - Conclusion
> Example:
> This line graph shows the ........from.....to....., X-Axis represents......and the Y-axis represents....... The highest .........was in...... While, the lowest ...... was in...... Overall I can conclude that .........
> 
> 6. For retell lecture - I use this technique
> 
> - Introduction (Topic)
> - Main Idea 1
> - Main Idea 2
> - Main Idea 3
> - Conclusion
> If your main idea is long can only use 2 and cut to 4 sentences because we need to conclude in 40 sec.
> 
> Example:
> The lecture was discussing about.....The speaker mentioned that.....He then discussed on.....Furthermore, he gives some example on......Lastly he conclude/suggested that.....
> 
> 7. Answer short question just say one/two words with proper pronunciation. Most of the questions are easy. If you don't know the answer Just repeat back the last two words you heard. (Not so much mark on this question type).
> 
> Remember, this is a speaking test, not a math, statistic or science. So stick to simple explanation. I used to think I'm smart and try to explain everything and always hesitate (errrr..hmm) while looking for the best word and go beyond time limit.
> 
> Now, no more hesitation and no more going beyond 40sec. Stick to the template and I was be able to increase my speaking score by almost 20 marks. If I can do it, you guys can do it too . With more practice and pronunciation improvement might be able to increase to 79+.
> 
> *Also, if you are a heavy breather like me, just make sure your mic is above your nose. check your voice recording. I put it just slightly above my nose and the recording gets clearer. Dont just test by saying 1,2,3....read full sentences from on the screen until the test recording stops, then listen to your voice. You will see if there is a difference.
> 
> Good luck to those who are still struggling on this section.


Valuable suggestions n tips👍👍👍👌👌


----------



## Grisha29

Linwan said:


> Sharing the things I did to increase my speaking score from 50 to 69 in 2 weeks:
> 
> 1. Avoid hesitation (err....hmmm..) Speak natural and with confidence. I speak at slow speed to take care of my pronunciation whenever I can. But don't worry so much on pronunciation, fluency is more important. Don't repeat yourself if you pronounced any word wrongly, just continue speaking.
> 
> 2. Speak within 40 sec for describe image and retell lecture...all sentences must be completed within the time limit. Anything beyond 40sec is considered uncomplete answer. I even stop at less than 35 sec on one of the describe image.
> 
> 3. For read aloud. Learn to use stress and pauses. Know where to stress and where to pause. Read with rhythm, with up and down. Not flat.
> 
> 4. Repeat sentence - Follow the way the recording says it...follow the stress and follow the pauses.
> 
> 5. Describe image - Always use 4 simple sentence.
> - Introduction (Title + Axis)
> - Max
> - Min
> - Conclusion
> Example:
> This line graph shows the ........from.....to....., X-Axis represents......and the Y-axis represents....... The highest .........was in...... While, the lowest ...... was in...... Overall I can conclude that .........
> 
> 6. For retell lecture - I use this technique
> 
> - Introduction (Topic)
> - Main Idea 1
> - Main Idea 2
> - Main Idea 3
> - Conclusion
> If your main idea is long can only use 2 and cut to 4 sentences because we need to conclude in 40 sec.
> 
> Example:
> The lecture was discussing about.....The speaker mentioned that.....He then discussed on.....Furthermore, he gives some example on......Lastly he conclude/suggested that.....
> 
> 7. Answer short question just say one/two words with proper pronunciation. Most of the questions are easy. If you don't know the answer Just repeat back the last two words you heard. (Not so much mark on this question type).
> 
> Remember, this is a speaking test, not a math, statistic or science. So stick to simple explanation. I used to think I'm smart and try to explain everything and always hesitate (errrr..hmm) while looking for the best word and go beyond time limit.
> 
> Now, no more hesitation and no more going beyond 40sec. Stick to the template and I was be able to increase my speaking score by almost 20 marks. If I can do it, you guys can do it too . With more practice and pronunciation improvement might be able to increase to 79+.
> 
> *Also, if you are a heavy breather like me, just make sure your mic is above your nose. check your voice recording. I put it just slightly above my nose and the recording gets clearer. Dont just test by saying 1,2,3....read full sentences from on the screen until the test recording stops, then listen to your voice. You will see if there is a difference.
> 
> Good luck to those who are still struggling on this section.


Thank You for this fantastic tips. In my case, I am having problem with pronunciation and not in fluency. Can you suggest me something to improve on this part? I am in a desperate need. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Linwan

Grisha29 said:


> Thank You for this fantastic tips. In my case, I am having problem with pronunciation and not in fluency. Can you suggest me something to improve on this part? I am in a desperate need.
> Thank you in advance.


Hi. Try checking your pronunciation using speech recognition phone apps or https://dictation.io

You could read aloud and compare the text you read with what your phone or computer dictates.


----------



## love_life88

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to let you know what I have cleared PTE
> 
> Overall Score-85
> L-86
> R-84
> S-90
> W-80
> 
> Just a small question that , in my enabling score my spelling is below par. Would that be a problem no right? Each section , 79+ is good enough?


Hi
Congrats for getting your desired score. Could you please share some speaking tips? And how to increase pronunciation scores? I have given PTE test but I scored 55 in pronunciation. I guess maybe because I spoke really fast without taking any pauses or putting any stress on correct words? Please guide me on this.

Thanks


----------



## tidepast57

Hi guys,

I too, have cleared the PTE. No, actually I destroyed it! Turns out that making a couple of bloopers in the "Describe an image" section didn't hurt me too much in the end.

L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/90

Grammar-90
Oral Fluency-90
Pronunciation-85
Spelling-88
Vocabulary-85
Written Discourse-90

No words can describe how elated I am because this means so much to me. Goes beyond just being able to live in Australia permanently. Now I have 70 points with which to apply for the 189 visa.


----------



## mint123

tidepast57 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I too, have cleared the PTE. No, actually I destroyed it! Turns out that making a couple of bloopers in the "Describe an image" section didn't hurt me too much in the end.
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/90
> 
> Grammar-90
> Oral Fluency-90
> Pronunciation-85
> Spelling-88
> Vocabulary-85
> Written Discourse-90
> 
> No words can describe how elated I am because this means so much to me. Goes beyond just being able to live in Australia permanently. Now I have 70 points with which to apply for the 189 visa.


Wow. Your score is awesome!! Congratulations!! Do you mind sending me a sample of your recording? I would like to know roughly how should we speak during the exam in order to score in oral fluency and pronunciation. I have been scoring 60 for oral fluency and 40 for pronunciation.


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi guys, which pte score will be considered by DIBP. Do i still have to update my skilselect even if my band does not change. Do they select the one in application or tge latest one.?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## tidepast57

mint123 said:


> Wow. Your score is awesome!! Congratulations!! Do you mind sending me a sample of your recording? I would like to know roughly how should we speak during the exam in order to score in oral fluency and pronunciation. I have been scoring 60 for oral fluency and 40 for pronunciation.


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Grisha29

tidepast57 said:


> I just sent you a PM.


Can you PM your recording to me as well?? I am scoring between 30-35 in pronunciation and don't know what should I do.


----------



## amazingvipul

tidepast57 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I too, have cleared the PTE. No, actually I destroyed it! Turns out that making a couple of bloopers in the "Describe an image" section didn't hurt me too much in the end.
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/90
> 
> Grammar-90
> Oral Fluency-90
> Pronunciation-85
> Spelling-88
> Vocabulary-85
> Written Discourse-90
> 
> No words can describe how elated I am because this means so much to me. Goes beyond just being able to live in Australia permanently. Now I have 70 points with which to apply for the 189 visa.



Congrats on the wonderful score. Waiting eagerly for your debrief, especially of speaking section. Do you mind sharing your recording with me too.


----------



## sounddonor

Finally found a way to crack speaking at least in practise test A/B scored 65


----------



## Npatel

sanjeewa said:


> Finally found a way to crack speaking at least in practise test A/B scored 65


Hi,
Can you share to crack speaking module


----------



## sounddonor

Npatel said:


> Hi,
> Can you share to crack speaking module


I spoke bit faster louder and clear. Stop at punctuations and full stops. it seems content is not matter. I spoke nonsense in re-tell lecture  Mic position two fingers away from the mouth.


----------



## samb19802000

sanjeewa said:


> Finally found a way to crack speaking at least in practise test A/B scored 65


Bro, Share it with us


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys i have an exam tomorrow so plz give some last moment tips which i can put in my exam 

thanks in advance.


----------



## riyapatel

plz guide me i need each 55 .


----------



## akil_sp

tidepast57 said:


> I just sent you a PM.


Hi,

Even I need to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency. Could you pls send me your sample recorded speech to know how to pronunce?

Thanks
Pon Akilan


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

sanjeewa said:


> I spoke bit faster louder and clear. Stop at punctuations and full stops. it seems content is not matter. I spoke nonsense in re-tell lecture  Mic position two fingers away from the mouth.


Will this really work if we don't speak the content related to lecture with good fluency and pronunciation?


----------



## sounddonor

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Will this really work if we don't speak the content related to lecture with good fluency and pronunciation?


it was a practice test. Not the real test. I spoke fluently with keywords. enough for 65, I guess.


----------



## Superior

I appeared in exam last week and got overall 54 points. I thought i would easily get 65 in all but could not get even in single section.I don't know whats gone wrong.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Hi all,

For the ones that have purchased this https://ptepractice.com/ and then took the real exam. Is the GOLD TEST PREPARATION KIT worth it? I have practised a lot of tests off the PTE Academic Guide, the PTE Practice test book, and also off the Macmillian Test Builder. I am now contemplating purchasing the Gold Test Prep Kit. Could you please let me know if it's worth it? 

Cheers


----------



## naun81

it is definitely worth buying)
your can predict real scores and will know your strong and weak points


----------



## amazingvipul

Can we take test on gold kit any number of times to check our pronunciation or fluency scores?


----------



## iaooi1

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Will this really work if we don't speak the content related to lecture with good fluency and pronunciation?


I do agree but not completely. You don't have to include ALL of the content. That's what I did as well.


----------



## asharaj

You need to achieve 65 points in all 4 sections in order to earn a minimum of 10 points for the PR application. Attempting the Gold kit of practice papers on https://ptepractice.com/ before the actual paper would be a good start point to familiarise with the format. I did the same and was happy to clear.


----------



## Mbhasin

asharaj said:


> You need to achieve 65 points in all 4 sections in order to earn a minimum of 10 points for the PR application. Attempting the Gold kit of practice papers on https://ptepractice.com/ before the actual paper would be a good start point to familiarise with the format. I did the same and was happy to clear.


If yu are able to get 65 ,the actual exam yu might gain more then 75 ,if yu try a bit harder yu can get 78 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## asharaj

amazingvipul said:


> Can we take test on gold kit any number of times to check our pronunciation or fluency scores?


You are only allowed one attempt at it. You will only know your score at the end of the exam.


----------



## sounddonor

asharaj said:


> You are only allowed one attempt at it. You will only know your score at the end of the exam.


Actually we can buy it any number of times. I bought it 6 times until I'm confident with my speaking . It is the only way to measure our performance.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## asharaj

sanjeewa said:


> Actually we can buy it any number of times. I bought it 6 times until I'm confident with my speaking . It is the only way to measure our performance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


yes you can buy as many as you wish. what I was saying is that you would only be allowed to attempt each full exam once.


----------



## sounddonor

asharaj said:


> yes you can buy as many as you wish. what I was saying is that you would only be allowed to attempt each full exam once.


Yes, same set of questions again and again.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## asharaj

sanjeewa said:


> Yes, same set of questions again and again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes for the questions not for the timed exams


----------



## trinkasharma

asharaj said:


> You are only allowed one attempt at it. You will only know your score at the end of the exam.


You can buy it any number of times. I bought it three times. The first one expired. Second was for me and third for spouse.

In any case, the account used on PTEPRACTICE is different that of the real PTE exam, so feel free to buy it again. If it stops you, then make another account on PTEPRACTICE.

I could not see the first set but the questions were not exactly the same for me and spouse.


----------



## tkbiswas

tidepast57 said:


> I just sent you a PM.


Hi,
Could you please attach the sample speaking recording here itself? So that everyone can access that. It would be helpful for me and others as well.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## Mbhasin

tidepast57 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I too, have cleared the PTE. No, actually I destroyed it! Turns out that making a couple of bloopers in the "Describe an image" section didn't hurt me too much in the end.
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/90
> 
> Grammar-90
> Oral Fluency-90
> Pronunciation-85
> Spelling-88
> Vocabulary-85
> Written Discourse-90
> 
> No words can describe how elated I am because this means so much to me. Goes beyond just being able to live in Australia permanently. Now I have 70 points with which to apply for the 189 visa.


Can help to give tips in writing,summarise spoken and written ,I am lagging in that 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## an123

Hi all... 

Can somebody please answer the following questions for the PTE Academic exam ?

In the exam ,

During any of the sections while going to next question or while going from one section to next section, whether we have to click next or computer will go to the next item on its own ?

Thanks..


----------



## Mbhasin

an123 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Can somebody please answer the following questions for the PTE Academic exam ?
> 
> In the exam ,
> 
> During any of the sections while going to next question or while going from one section to next section, whether we have to click next or computer will go to the next item on its own ?
> 
> Thanks..


Yu better click next ,if there is a pause of 3 second after you have finished answering it will go to next question which is not considered complete answer,in some section where there is a cumulative time yu need to click next for saving time 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## an123

Mbhasin said:


> Yu better click next ,if there is a pause of 3 second after you have finished answering it will go to next question which is not considered complete answer,in some section where there is a cumulative time yu need to click next for saving time
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks , can u plz tell in detail ?

In tutorial , they have mentioned that ,in speaking section if we stop speaking for 3 seconds ( in the case we have completed answer before time) , it will stop recording and the status will change to completed, right ? then we have to click next or it will go to next item on its own ? 
what if we run out of the time ? say while answering if time is up and status of the box changes to completed on its own ( wen we r on the half sentence ) ?


----------



## svermasverma

Hi All, 

My updates:

1) Bought ptepractice.com, Gold kit, going through the sample questions.

2) Booked exam for 27th August in Storm Group , Hyderabad using Voucher codes given by aussizzgroup.com

Have checked some online material and going through Forums for suggestions. Will keep you all posted on my progress and preparations. My strategy will be to give sample practice tests A on 20 aug, improve on weak sections , try second practice test on 23 or 24 and finals on 27th. Keeping my fingers crossed as not really sure of how i will score on these tests. 

All the best to all aspirants including myself !!!


----------



## imanick

svermasverma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My updates:
> 
> 1) Bought ptepractice.com, Gold kit, going through the sample questions.
> 
> 2) Booked exam for 27th August in Storm Group , Hyderabad using Voucher codes given by aussizzgroup.com
> 
> Have checked some online material and going through Forums for suggestions. Will keep you all posted on my progress and preparations. My strategy will be to give sample practice tests A on 20 aug, improve on weak sections , try second practice test on 23 or 24 and finals on 27th. Keeping my fingers crossed as not really sure of how i will score on these tests.
> 
> All the best to all aspirants including myself !!!


I am also preparing for the test. i have joined a coaching center in Bangalore. Friends please suggest if joining coaching center will help prepare us more and get 79+. I have booked on Sep 16 in Chopras


----------



## imanick

tidepast57 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I too, have cleared the PTE. No, actually I destroyed it! Turns out that making a couple of bloopers in the "Describe an image" section didn't hurt me too much in the end.
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90/90/90/90
> 
> Grammar-90
> Oral Fluency-90
> Pronunciation-85
> Spelling-88
> Vocabulary-85
> Written Discourse-90
> 
> No words can describe how elated I am because this means so much to me. Goes beyond just being able to live in Australia permanently. Now I have 70 points with which to apply for the 189 visa.


Hi friend. . Today is my first day in a coaching center in Bangalore. Please let me know if it will help get 79+ . I need more scores to get past 60.

I have so many materials to prepare and not sure . have booked my exam on sep 16th


----------



## babygau

imanick said:


> Hi friend. . Today is my first day in a coaching center in Bangalore. Please let me know if it will help get 79+ . I need more scores to get past 60.
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many materials to prepare and not sure . have booked my exam on sep 16th




Keep me posted bro, we sit the test on the same date


----------



## OZCallingUs

Utterly disappointed !! :confused2:
I took my exam yesterday and here are my scores- LWRS : 90, 90, 84, 74 
Grammar - 90
Oral Fluency - 88
Pronunciation - 61 
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 81
From this forum, I gathered that Speaking was the most easy-scoring section and look at me !
I'm quite confident that my pronunciation is very clear (Also, practised with speech-to-text app). 
My adjacent candidate was LITERALLY SHOUTING during the speaking section and he was attempting for the third time. Does that mean that our voice should be really high for proper recording, I gave the exam in a medium tone. 
I know revaluation is of no help 
*Please advise accordingly as I'm planning to give my exam sometime next week.*


----------



## Mbhasin

OZCallingUs said:


> Utterly disappointed !! :confused2:
> I took my exam yesterday and here are my scores- LWRS : 90, 90, 84, 74
> Grammar - 90
> Oral Fluency - 88
> Pronunciation - 61
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 81
> From this forum, I gathered that Speaking was the most easy-scoring section and look at me !
> I'm quite confident that my pronunciation is very clear (Also, practised with speech-to-text app).
> My adjacent candidate was LITERALLY SHOUTING during the speaking section and he was attempting for the third time. Does that mean that our voice should be really high for proper recording, I gave the exam in a medium tone.
> I know revaluation is of no help
> *Please advise accordingly as I'm planning to give my exam sometime next week.*


As long as yr voice is audible it is fine but no hesitation ,but I am shocked to see this ,I have always managed to get in speaking without any efforts,i have not spoken loud or shouting at mic ,

Hard luck mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## an123

Hi .. OZCALLINGUS...
sorry for ur disappointment....

as u have appeared for the exam recently, can u plz clarify some of my doubts ? thanks .. 

I have posted this before also but did not get the answers ....

In tutorial , they have mentioned that ,in speaking section if we stop speaking for 3 seconds ( in the case we have completed answer before time) , it will stop recording and the status will change to completed, right ? then we have to click next or it will go to next item on its own ? 
And what if we run out of the time ? say while answering if time is up and status of the box changes to completed on its own ( wen we r on the half sentence ) ?

thnx..


----------



## Gsun

an123 said:


> Hi .. OZCALLINGUS...
> sorry for ur disappointment....
> 
> as u have appeared for the exam recently, can u plz clarify some of my doubts ? thanks ..
> 
> I have posted this before also but did not get the answers ....
> 
> In tutorial , they have mentioned that ,in speaking section if we stop speaking for 3 seconds ( in the case we have completed answer before time) , it will stop recording and the status will change to completed, right ? then we have to click next or it will go to next item on its own ?
> And what if we run out of the time ? say while answering if time is up and status of the box changes to completed on its own ( wen we r on the half sentence ) ?
> 
> thnx..


You still have to click NEXT, in both the cases, else time will be ticking for that section.


----------



## an123

thanks Gsun for the answer ...

Can u plz tell one more thing ?

While answering the short questions, after giving the answer to one question (if we give it fast), whether we have to wait till recording box shows completed message or we can click next immediately after giving the answer ?


----------



## Micro111999

Hi buddy,

Coaching will definitely help you but you need to put in efforts from your end.

I can see that you nearly have 1 month for prep and I am not sure how many hours/day you can devote. But if you have limited bandwidth then, keep aside all the material/s you have and focus on the below in this order only:

a) The official guide to PTE Academic + 3 Tests it comes with
b) PTE Practice plus keys (4 sample papers)
c) Macmillian

+

LIST OF ESSAYS

I hope these will be enough to keep you engage. Do read model answers/reasons for incorrect answers. 

Practice you tube videos if you have spare time.

Thanks & Gud Luck 



imanick said:


> Hi friend. . Today is my first day in a coaching center in Bangalore. Please let me know if it will help get 79+ . I need more scores to get past 60.
> 
> I have so many materials to prepare and not sure . have booked my exam on sep 16th


----------



## Micro111999

No, Don't wait. Click next as soon as you answered the question



an123 said:


> thanks Gsun for the answer ...
> 
> Can u plz tell one more thing ?
> 
> While answering the short questions, after giving the answer to one question (if we give it fast), whether we have to wait till recording box shows completed message or we can click next immediately after giving the answer ?


----------



## an123

thanks Micro...


----------



## udanaz

A video about the comparison between pte and ielts, might be helpful to someone


----------



## imanick

Micro111999 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Coaching will definitely help you but you need to put in efforts from your end.
> 
> I can see that you nearly have 1 month for prep and I am not sure how many hours/day you can devote. But if you have limited bandwidth then, keep aside all the material/s you have and focus on the below in this order only:
> 
> a) The official guide to PTE Academic + 3 Tests it comes with
> b) PTE Practice plus keys (4 sample papers)
> c) Macmillian
> 
> +
> 
> LIST OF ESSAYS
> 
> I hope these will be enough to keep you engage. Do read model answers/reasons for incorrect answers.
> 
> Practice you tube videos if you have spare time.
> 
> Thanks & Gud Luck


 Thanks Much for your suggestions. I will follow your techniques and make use of coaching also.


----------



## tidepast57

I have been getting an overwhelming number of private messages in the past couple of days and I apologise if I have not replied to each and everyone of you. I decided to write up a debrief of my test day and tips that I think other test takers would benefit from.

Here's my debrief of my test taken on 13 Aug 1230pm:

I arrived at the test centre 45 minutes before the test starts. Yet, the registration was ridiculously inefficient and I started the test 10 minutes late (thankfully the time was not deducted from what I was allocated). When I finally got to my assigned desk, I got a faulty headset and they spent a good 15 minutes troubleshooting what was the issue. I am not that affected because it puts me in a good position for the speaking section with no one speaking but me.

Onto the test. This isn't my first time taking a Pearson test, I took the GMAT thrice and I know the immense pressure that comes with it. The pressure with the PTE-A was not as intense but it was enough to get me nervous for the first 15 minutes.

*Tip: Control your breathing. Remember to take deep breathes every now and then to avoid letting the stress get to your head.*

LISTENING

This section really tests your understanding of your language. There isn't much you can do except to raise your level of English. The only thing I have to add is how to effectively score in the "Summarise spoken text" section. You don't have the luxury of replaying the audio clip, so listen attentively and type down key points of the spoken text. When you actually type your answer, structure it in such a way that you are telling a story.

READING

You will have to be at your best mentally for this. For each and every answer, read your answers over and make sure you are convinced. In the "Re-order Paragraphs" section, there are some hints as to which paragraph should be the first. The key is to identify which paragraphs have starting words that suggest the paragraph is the consequence of a previous one (e.g. so, therefore).

SPEAKING

The objective is to be as comfortable as possible with your speaking and be confident. It helps to read ahead in the "Read Aloud" section so that you will not stutter when you are actually doing the speaking. What helped for me in "Retell the Lecture" was to write down the main points of the lecture on your notes (use symbols because you will not have time to write complete sentences) and then restructure it in a way such that you are telling the story. In this part, details matter for most so try to get those important dates and numbers in.

I know I have sent a number of you an audio clip of my practice questions but please do not try to mimic my accent or the way I pronounce words. You should be totally confident with the way you speak and build on that.

WRITING

This is as straight forward as they come. The analytical writing I did in the GMAT really helped to prepare me for the "Written Essay". Follow this structure and you will not go wrong.

1. State your position on the subject
2. Have 2 strong solid points to justify your position and elaborate thoroughly on them
3. Consider the alternate view and make comparisons but maintain your position
4. Make a conclusion to affirm your stand

My advice for the "Summarise Written Text" section is look at the bigger picture and omit the insignificant details as much as possible.

I hope my post would be able to help everyone who is going to take their test soon.


----------



## Micro111999

imanick said:


> Thanks Much for your suggestions. I will follow your techniques and make use of coaching also.


Good luck .. my best wishes r with you 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

an123 said:


> thanks Micro...


No problem .. good luck with your preparation and let me know if you need help

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1

OZCallingUs said:


> Utterly disappointed !! :confused2:
> I took my exam yesterday and here are my scores- LWRS : 90, 90, 84, 74
> Grammar - 90
> Oral Fluency - 88
> Pronunciation - 61
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 81
> From this forum, I gathered that Speaking was the most easy-scoring section and look at me !
> I'm quite confident that my pronunciation is very clear (Also, practised with speech-to-text app).
> My adjacent candidate was LITERALLY SHOUTING during the speaking section and he was attempting for the third time. Does that mean that our voice should be really high for proper recording, I gave the exam in a medium tone.
> I know revaluation is of no help
> *Please advise accordingly as I'm planning to give my exam sometime next week.*


Did you observe your speech rate? I had similar score for speaking in my first attempt and realized I went too fast and didn't stress certain key words appropriately. Went for another go and my speaking shot up to 88. Try that perhaps?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jassi12345

Hi All,

I am preparing for speaking using https://speechpad.pw/prononce.php.
Whenever i compare my speaking with text " compare text to speech field" it show the result at around 80%. [ Percent of recognized words - 80% ]
Some of initial text is not captured by this site.

Anyone facing same problem... Can anyone tell me other site for checking pronunciation and fluency ?


----------



## Npatel

Mbhasin said:


> As long as yr voice is audible it is fine but no hesitation ,but I am shocked to see this ,I have always managed to get in speaking without any efforts,i have not spoken loud or shouting at mic ,
> 
> Hard luck mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


Hello, Can to advise with the app you are using for the speaking.


----------



## Npatel

OZCallingUs said:


> Utterly disappointed !! :confused2:
> I took my exam yesterday and here are my scores- LWRS : 90, 90, 84, 74
> Grammar - 90
> Oral Fluency - 88
> Pronunciation - 61
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 81
> From this forum, I gathered that Speaking was the most easy-scoring section and look at me !
> I'm quite confident that my pronunciation is very clear (Also, practised with speech-to-text app).
> My adjacent candidate was LITERALLY SHOUTING during the speaking section and he was attempting for the third time. Does that mean that our voice should be really high for proper recording, I gave the exam in a medium tone.
> I know revaluation is of no help
> *Please advise accordingly as I'm planning to give my exam sometime next week.*


Can you advise me with the speech to text app for speaking


----------



## mv2016

jassi12345 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am preparing for speaking using https://speechpad.pw/prononce.php.
> Whenever i compare my speaking with text " compare text to speech field" it show the result at around 80%. [ Percent of recognized words - 80% ]
> Some of initial text is not captured by this site.
> 
> Anyone facing same problem... Can anyone tell me other site for checking pronunciation and fluency ?


Yes, you are right, even I have used and faced similar issue but may that algo has some issue. Overall I am satisfied with my pronunciation but still could not achieve desired score.

I am also searching for a software to check or visualize voice frequency.


----------



## jassi12345

Yes.. I think some problem here...
But if i am able to achieve 80% in this apps... i got 58 in actual exam...with pronunciation at around 45...even google app is able to write all word...

Anyone can tell some software which work on same algo. as PTE?

any other app or software to check pronunciation and fluency...

-jassi












mv2016 said:


> Yes, you are right, even I have used and faced similar issue but may that algo has some issue. Overall I am satisfied with my pronunciation but still could not achieve desired score.
> 
> I am also searching for a software to check or visualize voice frequency.


----------



## aditya_barca

I am in the same boat. Scored 90 in speaking in my first shot. In two cconsecutive attempts my speaking has gone down to 65 and 60 respectively. My all other sections were above 79 in last two attempts. I did not change much in my speaking style from the first time. Wonder if pte has started running some scam like ielts. Deeply frustrated. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## vrailey

I did PTE practice tests and below are my scores:

Listening 80
Reading 69
Speaking 59
Writing 83

Below are scores for enabling skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 70
Pronunciation 41
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

I'm worried especially about both the reading and speaking component but most especially the speaking component. 

Please any tips to improve this?


----------



## NP101

Has anyone tried Cambridge English test?
What is the difficulty level compare to PTE?


----------



## sounddonor

aditya_barca said:


> I am in the same boat. Scored 90 in speaking in my first shot. In two cconsecutive attempts my speaking has gone down to 65 and 60 respectively. My all other sections were above 79 in last two attempts. I did not change much in my speaking style from the first time. Wonder if pte has started running some scam like ielts. Deeply frustrated.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


oh. have you reduced speaking volume?


----------



## akshaym390

Hello all,

My PTE account shows 'taken-scores reportable'. I cannot view my scores yet as I have not received the email. How likely is it that I will receive the email today?

Thanks


----------



## aditya_barca

sanjeewa said:


> oh. have you reduced speaking volume?


No , i did not change much. I thought i spoke a bit fast in my 2nd attempt hence i spoke slow 3rd time. That has even reduced my fluency. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel

akshaym390 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My PTE account shows 'taken-scores reportable'. I cannot view my scores yet as I have not received the email. How likely is it that I will receive the email today?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
If it shows and you have not received the mail, you will get mail by this evening.


----------



## akshaym390

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> If it shows and you have not received the mail, you will get mail by this evening.


Thanks Npatel, also I forgot to answer half the question previously. Yes, you can get the PCC before submitting your EOI.


----------



## riteshgarg07

I have seen in this forum that alot of test takers are getting unexpected results in speaking section of pte. Same is the case with my wife for last 3 attempt, wherein she scored above 75 in other sections. Can we send a combined email to pte with our testing id to report this problem in mass..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

riteshgarg07 said:


> I have seen in this forum that alot of test takers are getting unexpected results in speaking section of pte. Same is the case with my wife for last 3 attempt, wherein she scored above 75 in other sections. Can we send a combined email to pte with our testing id to report this problem in mass..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will not change anything. I am quite sure that Pearson is already aware of this problem. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel

riteshgarg07 said:


> I have seen in this forum that alot of test takers are getting unexpected results in speaking section of pte. Same is the case with my wife for last 3 attempt, wherein she scored above 75 in other sections. Can we send a combined email to pte with our testing id to report this problem in mass..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,
I am facing the sae problem in speaking
i have attempted 3 times and not able to cross 65 whereas I have more than 65 in other modules.


----------



## gagsaus

Same here as I would like to know the following

> how much time you planned for preparation 
> Is that the first attempt 
> what book you had referred
> what online solution lie URL or video\audio link that help
> how to practise the written section 
> beyond all above what need to check \ or must to do thing to prepare and score well in exam

Thanks and Regards'
Gags


----------



## gagsaus

Same here as I would like to know the following

> how much time you planned for preparation
> Is that the first attempt
> what book you had referred
> what online solution lie URL or video\audio link that help
> how to practise the written section
> beyond all above what need to check \ or must to do thing to prepare and score well in exam

Thanks and Regards'
Gags


----------



## Npatel

I have attempted pte 3 times.
Started my preparations from April, but cannot provide good time to it.
But i have booked exam on 14/09/2016 and I am going to prepare from the pte authorized books and gold kit on pte site.


----------



## arshadt86

Please I need advice on re- order paragraph ! it seems complicated to me


----------



## akshaym390

Hello everybody,

Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


----------



## ibbz87

akshaym390 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


wow congrats.
can you please share your preparation techniques as well as the exam tricks?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel

akshaym390 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


Congrats,
Can you send me the preparation material.
Can you also guide me tricks and tips please specially in speaking.
Thanks


----------



## akshaym390

I only used the official guide to prepare for the exam. It explains the exam format really well along with tips for every question type. I used those tips during the 3 practice tests that come along with the book.


----------



## vrailey

akshaym390 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


Congrats for the score.

Please I sent you a PM.


----------



## NP101

akshaym390 said:


> I only used the official guide to prepare for the exam. It explains the exam format really well along with tips for every question type. I used those tips during the 3 practice tests that come along with the book.


Congrats mate 
Can you tell us how was your reading module such as re-order paras,multiple choice? Any question you missed ?


----------



## akshaym390

NP101 said:


> Congrats mate
> Can you tell us how was your reading module such as re-order paras,multiple choice? Any question you missed ?


The reading section on my exam was quite easy tbh. I did not miss anything but I only had 15 seconds left for the last question so I chose a random answer


----------



## pteacd

everyone please share their essay topics who gave their pte exams recently.


----------



## aditya_barca

Congrats mate. Can u share some speaking tips plz which worked for u.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

My essay topics were:

1. "Only a foolish person will get married before completing their education or get a good job." Agree or disagree

2. In a modern world like ours, is there still a need for newspapers or should they be done away with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

aditya_barca said:


> Congrats mate. Can u share some speaking tips plz which worked for u.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




I would suggest that you speak continuously. Too many pauses would result in being marked down. 

Also be very clear in what you say. Enunciation is the key here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abercrombie

Where can we get the official guide?

Did you also practice test papers (Gold package)


----------



## Abercrombie

akshaym390 said:


> aditya_barca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate. Can u share some speaking tips plz which worked for u.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you speak continuously. Too many pauses would result in being marked down.
> 
> Also be very clear in what you say. Enunciation is the key here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What about listening & Summarising? Any tips?


----------



## akshaym390

Abercrombie said:


> Where can we get the official guide?
> 
> Did you also practice test papers (Gold package)


You can get the official guide from any well-known bookshop in your city. I did not buy the gold package as I did not want to spend $70 on it. The book cost Rs.600 and the 3 practice tests on it were excellent practice. The level of questions is comparable to the actual test.


----------



## Green786

akshaym390 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


:second: super duper Akshaym390....


----------



## Micro111999

akshaym390 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


Heartiest congratulations mate 


akshaym390 said:


> The reading section on my exam was quite easy tbh. I did not miss anything but I only had 15 seconds left for the last question so I chose a random answer



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Awesome mate, congratulations. Iam goung to take mine comong tuesday. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi guys, i am in an unusual situation. I took pte on 6th july and got a proficient score. I submitted my eoi with 10 points on 8th july. Now i have taken the pte again and my score has gone down to below 65 in speaking. Making me just competent. My doubt is do i need to update my eoi with latest points? This essentially reduces my 10 points and i am ineligible. Or i should keep the eoi as it is. Please reply.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

aditya_barca said:


> Hi guys, i am in an unusual situation. I took pte on 6th july and got a proficient score. I submitted my eoi with 10 points on 8th july. Now i have taken the pte again and my score has gone down to below 65 in speaking. Making me just competent. My doubt is do i need to update my eoi with latest points? This essentially reduces my 10 points and i am ineligible. Or i should keep the eoi as it is. Please reply.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




I think your old score report will count for the 10 points. I believe you can take the exam as many times as you like and use the score report of your choice, older or the latest (it has to be within the 2 years validity period).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

akshaym390 said:


> I think your old score report will count for the 10 points. I believe you can take the exam as many times as you like and use the score report of your choice, older or the latest (it has to be within the 2 years validity period).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats a relief. Thank u

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

akshaym390 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Just got my scores. Scored 90/90/90/90. Thanks to all the folks on the forum!! Time to go file that EOI


Congrats akshaym390. It's really motivating for us.
Could you please let me know What should be the ideal length of the answer in case of Summarise spoken text(like in summarise written text though word limit is 70 but we should write within 30 words)? And if I use the same keywords as it is then will it hamper my score? Is paraphrasing must?

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## akshaym390

tkbiswas said:


> Congrats akshaym390. It's really motivating for us.
> 
> Could you please let me know What should be the ideal length of the answer in case of Summarise spoken text(like in summarise written text though word limit is 70 but we should write within 30 words)? And if I use the same keywords as it is then will it hamper my score? Is paraphrasing must?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tapas




Hello Tapas,

Are you talking about taking notes in the first part of the listening section? I wrote between 60-70 words. 30 words are not enough to summarise the spoken text. You should paraphrase as too much similarity to phrases in the question would reduce your score.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

akshaym390 said:


> Hello Tapas,
> 
> Are you talking about taking notes in the first part of the listening section? I wrote between 60-70 words. 30 words are not enough to summarise the spoken text. You should paraphrase as too much similarity to phrases in the question would reduce your score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply akshaym390.
I was talking about that 60-70 word limit. Anyway, you cleared my concerns. I have to paraphrase as much as possible and answer length should be in between 60-70. 

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## akshaym390

tkbiswas said:


> Thanks for the quick reply akshaym390.
> 
> I was talking about that 60-70 word limit. Anyway, you cleared my concerns. I have to paraphrase as much as possible and answer length should be in between 60-70.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tapas




No problem  Glad to help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i just took practice test a, how long will it take to get the scores?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i just took practice test a, how long will it take to get the scores?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




The official one takes about 4-5 days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

akshaym390 said:


> The official one takes about 4-5 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah iam aware of that. I was just wondering about the practice test.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah iam aware of that. I was just wondering about the practice test.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




I meant the official practice test too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

akshaym390 said:


> I meant the official practice test too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reallly!!!!! Ithought it would be instantaneius. I have my pte exam coming tuesday  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Does it realy take 5 days to get the results, even for practice test?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

gonnabeexpat said:


> Does it realy take 5 days to get the results, even for practice test?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




It does. You could possibly get them in 3 days but it is unlikely.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

akshaym390 said:


> It does. You could possibly get them in 3 days but it is unlikely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really wish i had known about this before hand.  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

Take the practice tests from the official guide and score them yourself. They really help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

akshaym390 said:


> Take the practice tests from the official guide and score them yourself. They really help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have taken them as well but iam not able to assess myself when it comes to the speaking section. Dude, during the exam how factually correct were you when it comes to describing pie charys, tables and what not.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaym390

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have taken them as well but iam not able to assess myself when it comes to the speaking section. Dude, during the exam how factually correct were you when it comes to describing pie charys, tables and what not.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Just keep speaking even if it does not relate to the graph or chart. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

akshaym390 said:


> Just keep speaking even if it does not relate to the graph or chart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your reply mate. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i just took practice test a, how long will it take to get the scores?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


For scored practice test, I got the result within 10 minutes and the main one within 24 hours. Hope this helps !


----------



## OZCallingUs

iaooi1 said:


> Did you observe your speech rate? I had similar score for speaking in my first attempt and realized I went too fast and didn't stress certain key words appropriately. Went for another go and my speaking shot up to 88. Try that perhaps?
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thank you !
I'm practising to slow down my speech delivery by a bit. Hope this helps for my upcoming attempt and I get through it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sounddonor

OZCallingUs said:


> Thank you !
> I'm practising to slow down my speech delivery by a bit. Hope this helps for my upcoming attempt and I get through it :fingerscrossed:


For me slowing down did not work. I increased the speed and got 65 in practice test A and B.


----------



## Egyman

Guys,

I have just answered complete reading tests of mock test software, I do some mistakes which are average number of mistakes except (fill in blanks)! I always have 10-12 wrong fill in blanks.

Is it normal for someone who targets 65+?

Also, I would like to ask if the real exam is the same difficulty level or easier?

Senior members please answer.

Thanks


----------



## mint123

Will answers be provided for the online score test A and B?


----------



## max1216

Hi all,
I am new to this forum so apologize if I am in the wrong thread or asking stupid questions.

I am thinking of taking PTE for migration purpose as everyone I have talked to said it's much easier than IELTS, I even personally know a guy who got 90 in all bands. My last attempt for IELTS was 3 years ago or so, overall 7.5 (S7.5 W6.5 L8.5 R7) and it expired of course. 

I havent tried PTE or other English tests since then, doing some preparation right now and find it do-able. What would your take on my potential score provided that I've gone through the PTE Academic Pearson. I need to know my current level.

Also any practice books that you guys would like to recommend would be much appreciated.


----------



## sounddonor

mint123 said:


> Will answers be provided for the online score test A and B?


No.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

max1216 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum so apologize if I am in the wrong thread or asking stupid questions.
> 
> I am thinking of taking PTE for migration purpose as everyone I have talked to said it's much easier than IELTS, I even personally know a guy who got 90 in all bands. My last attempt for IELTS was 3 years ago or so, overall 7.5 (S7.5 W6.5 L8.5 R7) and it expired of course.
> 
> I havent tried PTE or other English tests since then, doing some preparation right now and find it do-able. What would your take on my potential score provided that I've gone through the PTE Academic Pearson. I need to know my current level.
> 
> Also any practice books that you guys would like to recommend would be much appreciated.



You can have a try the PTE online score test A and B to roughly estimate your score. I saw from this forum that most people perform better in real test as the online tests are slightly harder. 

The practice books are Test builder, PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus and PTE Offline Practice Test. There are people who posted these ebooks somewhere in this forum. 

You can practise describe image from youtube video named "PTE DESCRIBE IMAGE" posted by Hasan Mustafa. There is a youtube video named "PTE Speaking: "Describe Image" Webinar - Everything you need to know!" by E2 PTE in guiding on how to perform in describe image. 

This blog provides some useful links where you can practices each parts of the exam. PTE Preperation


----------



## Vikram_99

max1216 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum so apologize if I am in the wrong thread or asking stupid questions.
> 
> I am thinking of taking PTE for migration purpose as everyone I have talked to said it's much easier than IELTS, I even personally know a guy who got 90 in all bands. My last attempt for IELTS was 3 years ago or so, overall 7.5 (S7.5 W6.5 L8.5 R7) and it expired of course.
> 
> I havent tried PTE or other English tests since then, doing some preparation right now and find it do-able. What would your take on my potential score provided that I've gone through the PTE Academic Pearson. I need to know my current level.
> 
> Also any practice books that you guys would like to recommend would be much appreciated.


Hi,

You will find all relevant material on this thread. Give some time to go thru few hundreds of pages. 
Apart from that, you can buy online score paid test for your better practice.
All the best!!

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I am going to take my test tommorow and iam yet to get the results ofcmy practice test  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1

max1216 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum so apologize if I am in the wrong thread or asking stupid questions.
> 
> I am thinking of taking PTE for migration purpose as everyone I have talked to said it's much easier than IELTS, I even personally know a guy who got 90 in all bands. My last attempt for IELTS was 3 years ago or so, overall 7.5 (S7.5 W6.5 L8.5 R7) and it expired of course.
> 
> I havent tried PTE or other English tests since then, doing some preparation right now and find it do-able. What would your take on my potential score provided that I've gone through the PTE Academic Pearson. I need to know my current level.
> 
> Also any practice books that you guys would like to recommend would be much appreciated.


I wouldn't say it's easier. You have to practice regardless or you will fail. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## iaooi1

gonnabeexpat said:


> I am going to take my test tommorow and iam yet to get the results ofcmy practice test
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


All the best !


----------



## gonnabeexpat

iaooi1 said:


> All the best !


Thanks, if i get more than 79 in all modules, that wpuld be a real game changer for me as my score will get invreased by 10 points thus making it 70. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

One quick question-

If the READ ALOUD/ REPEAT sentence is done within 20 secs, should we click the "NEXT" button right away? Or waiting for the progress bar to stop after 3 seconds of silence would be considered as incomplete answer?


----------



## fedor

hai all...

Fially I cleared PTE i my 4 th attempt,with individual 65This thread helped a lot i my preparation .I like to thank every one for their support and valuable inputs ...

Gonna summit EOI today
my score
w=85
l=71
r=78
s=66
I the past three exams i scored more than 65 in all module except speaking.This time i was lucky.
wishing all the best to all...


----------



## Micro111999

fedor said:


> hai all...
> 
> Fially I cleared PTE i my 4 th attempt,with individual 65This thread helped a lot i my preparation .I like to thank every one for their support and valuable inputs ...
> 
> Gonna summit EOI today
> my score
> w=85
> l=71
> r=78
> s=66
> I the past three exams i scored more than 65 in all module except speaking.This time i was lucky.
> wishing all the best to all...


Congratulations !! All d best for EOI and invite 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

OZCallingUs said:


> One quick question-
> 
> If the READ ALOUD/ REPEAT sentence is done within 20 secs, should we click the "NEXT" button right away? Or waiting for the progress bar to stop after 3 seconds of silence would be considered as incomplete answer?


Click "Next" as soon as you are done. There is no need to wait.

Best wishes

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

fedor said:


> hai all...
> 
> Fially I cleared PTE i my 4 th attempt,with individual 65This thread helped a lot i my preparation .I like to thank every one for their support and valuable inputs ...
> 
> Gonna summit EOI today
> my score
> w=85
> l=71
> r=78
> s=66
> I the past three exams i scored more than 65 in all module except speaking.This time i was lucky.
> wishing all the best to all...


Congratulations bro.. what is your pronunciation and o/f scores..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

Micro111999 said:


> Click "Next" as soon as you are done. There is no need to wait.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you.
But if we wait for it to complete, will that be considered as incomplete answer?

These are my scores from first attempt- LRWS- 90,84,90,74 
I'm sure I gave my best in the speaking test. Just wondering, if waiting for the progress status change was my dumbest mistake.


----------



## iaooi1

OZCallingUs said:


> One quick question-
> 
> If the READ ALOUD/ REPEAT sentence is done within 20 secs, should we click the "NEXT" button right away? Or waiting for the progress bar to stop after 3 seconds of silence would be considered as incomplete answer?


You do not have to wait. Just click "Next" if you're done, unless you would like a few seconds to get yourself prepared for the next question. It won't be considered as an "incomplete" answer if the time is up.


----------



## fedor

sanjeewa said:


> Congratulations bro.. what is your pronunciation and o/f scores..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


oral fluency=69
prounciation=46 

in first attempt my oral fluey and pronuciation was 70 and 52 respectively but my overall score was only 57
so i think content also matters a lot ..thats what i have seen in my exams..bcz i didt improved much in pro & fluency i each exam but i improved in deliveling cotent in much better quality..


----------



## sounddonor

fedor said:


> oral fluency=69
> prounciation=46
> 
> in first attempt my oral fluey and pronuciation was 70 and 52 respectively but my overall score was only 57
> so i think content also matters a lot ..thats what i have seen in my exams..bcz i didt improved much in pro & fluency i each exam but i improved in deliveling cotent in much better quality..


Ok thanks bro.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

OZCallingUs said:


> Thank you.
> But if we wait for it to complete, will that be considered as incomplete answer?
> 
> These are my scores from first attempt- LRWS- 90,84,90,74
> I'm sure I gave my best in the speaking test. Just wondering, if waiting for the progress status change was my dumbest mistake.


No, it won't be considered as incomplete. It's just gonna keep ticking timer and you may end up wasting time (assuming u get 10-11 questions)

You may want to use that time on difficult short answer question.

Hey .. u hv really good scores in other sections. Can u check your oral fluency nd pronunciation scores and see if that is hurting u in speaking

Good luck with your preparation. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jassi12345

*Congrat FEDOR*

Congrat Fedor..

I am also in same boat...trying 4 th time this sep...stuck in speaking..

*plz provide ur input for speaking..*

Last time i got 59 overall in speaking with pronunciation: 36 , oral Fluency:65...
I think content also plays a role in speaking. So better to focus on content if u have bad pronunciation..

-jassi






fedor said:


> oral fluency=69
> prounciation=46
> 
> in first attempt my oral fluey and pronuciation was 70 and 52 respectively but my overall score was only 57
> so i think content also matters a lot ..thats what i have seen in my exams..bcz i didt improved much in pro & fluency i each exam but i improved in deliveling cotent in much better quality..


----------



## OZCallingUs

Micro111999 said:


> No, it won't be considered as incomplete. It's just gonna keep ticking timer and you may end up wasting time (assuming u get 10-11 questions)
> 
> You may want to use that time on difficult short answer question.
> 
> Hey .. u hv really good scores in other sections. Can u check your oral fluency nd pronunciation scores and see if that is hurting u in speaking
> 
> Good luck with your preparation.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Grammar - 90, Vocabulary - 90, Spelling - 90, Written Discourse- 81, Oral fluency - 88 & pronunciation - 61 (Killer) 
But I have a decent pronunciation, do not know how I landed up in such low score.
Will have to try by reducing my delivery pace a bit, might be some words got overlapped.


----------



## Micro111999

OZCallingUs said:


> Grammar - 90, Vocabulary - 90, Spelling - 90, Written Discourse- 81, Oral fluency - 88 & pronunciation - 61 (Killer)
> But I have a decent pronunciation, do not know how I landed up in such low score.
> Will have to try by reducing my delivery pace a bit, might be some words got overlapped.


Play around this time n see what happens .. best of luck mate

Keep us posted on ur results 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam10

Hi ,i tried pte for the last 2times i am unable to score 65 in speaking alone.can anyone who scored above 65 in speaking section send any model answer(voice recording)Read aloud part, so that it will very useful for me.

Kindly support


----------



## Zee_04

sam10 said:


> Hi ,i tried pte for the last 2times i am unable to score 65 in speaking alone.can anyone who scored above 65 in speaking section send any model answer(voice recording)Read aloud part, so that it will very useful for me.
> 
> Kindly support


Which test center is good in Ahmedabad


----------



## sam10

Zee_04 said:


> sam10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,i tried pte for the last 2times i am unable to score 65 in speaking alone.can anyone who scored above 65 in speaking section send any model answer(voice recording)Read aloud part, so that it will very useful for me.
> 
> Kindly support
> 
> 
> 
> Which test center is good in Ahmedabad
Click to expand...



Sorry ,i dnt know I have done my PTE in tamilnadu.


----------



## romero2005

fedor said:


> hai all...
> 
> Fially I cleared PTE i my 4 th attempt,with individual 65This thread helped a lot i my preparation .I like to thank every one for their support and valuable inputs ...
> 
> Gonna summit EOI today
> my score
> w=85
> l=71
> r=78
> s=66
> I the past three exams i scored more than 65 in all module except speaking.This time i was lucky.
> wishing all the best to all...


Congratz bro


----------



## sam10

Congrats.can you please send any sample of your voice record in any read aloud part 
It will very helpful for me .because my pronunciation score for the last two test =31/38

Really worried about thus score .kindly reply


----------



## dj00912

good day mates , 

I am preparing for PTE too!
I am a bit stuck with retell lecture. 
though i have compiled a list of retell lectures that come in PTE exams. 
and it has been counter checked by me too by asking fellow students who took the exams recently. 
I wish if anyone could provide scripts for that so that they can prepared before hand. 
However i am able to find a few online but majority are missing. 
can any one help ? moreover it will be help to the future students.

regards. 
dj00912


----------



## Npatel

Hello,
Can you also send me list of re tell lectures and describe image material if you have any.


----------



## dj00912

sure brother . i can !
but we need to find the transcripts first.
no benefit of topics alone. 
requesting all members to pour in some efforts. 

thanks
dj00912


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i finally got my practice test results. Listening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Iam aiming for 79+ in all the modules. Feeling sad  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04

can you please share with us the re-tell lectures and describe image, i will try and find out through contacts.

many Thanks,
Zee


----------



## max1216

iaooi1 said:


> I wouldn't say it's easier. You have to practice regardless or you will fail. :fingerscrossed:


I thought its numeric based ie what score outta 90 you will get no?
true tho, practice makes perfect


----------



## OZCallingUs

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i finally got my practice test results. Listening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


That's a good score for a practice test, you can easily score 79+ in the main exam. I suppose it is tomorrow right. Keep us posted with your results too.

All the best !


----------



## dj00912

here is the partial list 

1. economy of australia
2. types of dimesnsions . started from 1d 2d 3d then told that in 4 d , time is included. 
3. the government does not inform civilians before making decisions.they come to know when it becomes policy. when asked by the mob, elected and non elected , always throw reasons from rule book.
4. globalization : its effect on natural resources. climate change. 
5. omen prefer their profession in uk instead of being mothers. 
6. dolphins and its survival
7. two bar grpahs showing comparison of marks secured by both boys and girls in math and english and impact of psychology and cognitive development 
8. training given to community health workers. 
9. changing economy of world affecting graduates . 
10. the number of frog limb deformities in NA
11. aztecs and cacao, chocolate and cocoa seeds.
12. sound receptors. ear drum, vibration.



lets just finish with these few . will come up with others soon. 

members please pour in your efforts. 


thanks dj00912


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i finally got my practice test results. Listening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


bro where you gave your practice test ?


----------



## Green786

dj00912 said:


> good day mates ,
> 
> I am preparing for PTE too!
> I am a bit stuck with retell lecture.
> though i have compiled a list of retell lectures that come in PTE exams.
> and it has been counter checked by me too by asking fellow students who took the exams recently.
> I wish if anyone could provide scripts for that so that they can prepared before hand.
> However i am able to find a few online but majority are missing.
> can any one help ? moreover it will be help to the future students.
> 
> regards.
> dj00912



Hi dj00912,

All t best for PTE , Iam prep for PTE aswell.
Req you to please share retell lecture list that u prepare.

thnks 
Green 786


----------



## dj00912

Green786 said:


> Hi dj00912,
> 
> All t best for PTE , Iam prep for PTE aswell.
> Req you to please share retell lecture list that u prepare.
> 
> thnks
> Green 786


shared a partial list above bro ! please have a look!
if u find scripts please share. 
from the scripts we will deduce the lecture for 35-38 seconds.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> bro where you gave your practice test ?


Ptepractice.com

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ptepractice.com
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


thanks bro!!

do note your retell lecture topics in your upcoming exam and share with us here.


----------



## OZCallingUs

Retell Lecture-

1. Measurements - Dimensions (Space & Time)
2. Working of Calorimeter or some device
3. Food habits & Nutrition

Essay-

Pros & Cons of Adventure Sports


----------



## dj00912

OZCallingUs said:


> Retell Lecture-
> 
> 1. Measurements - Dimensions (Space & Time)
> 2. Working of Calorimeter or some device
> 3. Food habits & Nutrition
> 
> Essay-
> 
> Pros & Cons of Adventure Sports



you mean :" BOMB CALORIMETER " 

when was your exam brother ? in august 2016 ?


----------



## OZCallingUs

dj00912 said:


> you mean :" BOMB CALORIMETER "
> 
> when was your exam brother ? in august 2016 ?


Yup Bomb Calorimeter

I gave my exam on August 16th


----------



## gonnabeexpat

oh my god, iam taking part b now. It is quite difficult. On a 10 monute optional break now

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786

gonnabeexpat said:


> oh my god, iam taking part b now. It is quite difficult. On a 10 monute optional break now
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE sing Tapatalk


Agree I had given gold mock-A-(Really hard)
S-73, R-57, L-54,w-52

IELS 1st attempt-
L-7, R-6.5, W-6.5,S-6.5
IELTS 2 attempt-
L-7.5, R-7.5, W-5.5,S-6.5

Green786


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Finally done with practice test b l. Boy was it tough.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

hi, 
does anybody has a link for downloading 
pte academic practice test plus book ?

thanks.


----------



## roonaqdai

I took the test yesterday at Melb PLT Cliffton. My speaking was better than the last time, but reading and part of listening this time made me suffered a lot. My 4th attempt already, so disappointed ... In retell lecture I got 3 topics and I remember it clearly. Share it if anyone is after: 
- A lecture about dimension: 1st dimension (longitude), 2nd dimension (longitude and lattitude), 3rd (those + altitude) and 4th (those + time) ... 
- A lecture about human brain development
- A lecture about Napoleon III and his work to rebuild Paris or something. There are some numbers that are mentioned (50000 trees .....) 
For essays I got "Information revolution on mass communications.. Discuss on the effect to individual and society", "Studying plays and works on theatre in high school ... Discuss". Hopefully it helps you guys. I am praying for my result now.


----------



## NP101

Any practice book to improve reading questions like RE ORDER and FILL IN THE BLANKS???
Gmat or Gre??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys , git the practice test b results, tgis time scores imroved by a good margin. I got, 89, 74, 80 79 in L r s w

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Going to take the real test in another 4 hours.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to take the real test in another 4 hours.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Good Luck !!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> Good Luck !!


Thanks

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

Is the level of real exam similar to TCY ONLINE exams. 
coz they are breaking my confidence. 
they are tough..
is the level some what similar or not ? 
please advice.. 
gave 5 reading tests , score not upto my target. :confused2:


----------



## iaooi1

max1216 said:


> I thought its numeric based ie what score outta 90 you will get no?
> true tho, practice makes perfect


I'm referring to the structure. PTE and IELTS have the same 4 components but they are quite different overall and yea, I do not like the "0.5" scoring system in IELTS as well.


----------



## JaslynJ

iaooi1 said:


> I'm referring to the structure. PTE and IELTS have the same 4 components but they are quite different overall and yea, I do not like the "0.5" scoring system in IELTS as well.


My fellow Malaysian,
Do you have any tips for a Malaysian with strong Malaysian accent in PTE speaking? 

I've tried PTE multiple times, but I couldn't even achieve 65 in PTE speaking.

I had 7 in each for the IELTS.


----------



## romero2005

dj00912 said:


> Good Luck !!


good luck bro


----------



## iaooi1

JaslynJ said:


> My fellow Malaysian,
> Do you have any tips for a Malaysian with strong Malaysian accent in PTE speaking?
> 
> I've tried PTE multiple times, but I couldn't even achieve 65 in PTE speaking.
> 
> I had 7 in each for the IELTS.


Hmm, it's rather difficult to explain it in this thread and I am uncertain how "strong" is your Malaysian accent. I need to hear it for myself and maybe I will be able to assist you from there.


----------



## dj00912

hello bro , 
congrats on your Pr grant!
can we talk ? i need some guidance on PR process ?


----------



## svermasverma

After much procrastination , i gave my first PTE Practice exam A. I did many blunders, could not manage time, and even three hrs test seemed too long. These are my scores. any suggestions ? Booked exam for 27th, please suggest. 

Communicative Skills

Listening 63
Reading 70
Speaking 66
Writing 65

Enabling Skills

Grammar 15
Oral Fluency 61
Pronunciation 59
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 9


----------



## Jamil Sid

In my last test i got the lecture of biography of a women, who was chef by profession and in the last days of life she died after suffering TB


----------



## sam10

Hi ,Good score in your practice test because practice test evaluation is tougher tjan actual test and sure you can score more than 70 in actual test ,if you practice more you can score above 79+ gohead.
All the best


----------



## juni1820

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , git the practice test b results, tgis time scores imroved by a good margin. I got, 89, 74, 80 79 in L r s w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk



Dear can you share your experience for all the modules , because i am suffering fro speaking and reading module,

can you explain your tips or how you speak in speaking module ,,

will appreciate your quick response ...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i just completed the exam and despite taking all these practice tests i performed poorly may need to take it aggain. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

just wait for d result bro..!!
dont worry !

how was d reading ? 
did u loose time / miss questions ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> just wait for d result bro..!!
> dont worry !
> 
> how was d reading ?
> did u loose time / miss questions ?


I reqlly fumbled listening mscma and single answe and speaking single answer 😭

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> I reqlly fumbled listening mscma and single answe and speaking single answer &#55357;&#56877;
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk



dont worry !
there are many factors that put up the marks in one category.. 
*wat* were *ur* retelll lectures ? 
was there *enuf* time in reading module ? 
reading completed on time ?*

Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## OZCallingUs

gonnabeexpat said:


> I reqlly fumbled listening mscma and single answe and speaking single answer 😭
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


In my first attempt, I managed to complete READING just in time. how about you?


----------



## dreamsanj

dj00912 said:


> Is the level of real exam similar to TCY ONLINE exams.
> coz they are breaking my confidence.
> they are tough..
> is the level some what similar or not ?
> please advice..
> gave 5 reading tests , score not upto my target. :confused2:


Boss TYC does not even know the correct format. they have used the Frenzyness that we have on PTE and made money on the poor souls.

well use PTECRACKER.com. that has all the exam materials you need. Practice that and have good english habits for next few days and you will get your results.


----------



## dj00912

dreamsanj said:


> Boss TYC does not even know the correct format. they have used the Frenzyness that we have on PTE and made money on the poor souls.
> 
> well use PTECRACKER.com. that has all the exam materials you need. Practice that and have good english habits for next few days and you will get your results.


Bro, 
seems like PTECRACKER.COM is down now.
though there is a single blog (ptecracker.blog)about various links online. 

any other recommended site to prepare for PTE according to the level and quality of actual exam and achieve better results !

thanx..!!


----------



## bug3003

I have been a very silent member of this thread.
But it has helped me a lot.
I took the PTE-A test yesterday and received the results today.

Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 84
Writing: 90

Thank you everyone on the forum for all the help.


----------



## dj00912

bug3003 said:


> I have been a very silent member of this thread.
> But it has helped me a lot.
> I took the PTE-A test yesterday and received the results today.
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 84
> Writing: 90
> 
> Thank you everyone on the forum for all the help.


Congrats, 
you earned your 20 points here !
plz share your experience about the exam .. 
retell lecture , graphs , reading module time frame..


----------



## Oneshift

Examenglish.com
is a confidence booster website.

I appeared for PTEA yesterday and got result today. Bit unlucky for 20 points though!

Listening 78
Reading 83
Speaking 75 
Writing 77

Can anyone guide me the next step for Australian PR subclass 489?


----------



## bug3003

dj00912 said:


> Congrats,
> you earned your 20 points here !
> plz share your experience about the exam ..
> retell lecture , graphs , reading module time frame..


Thank you.

Practice is the biggest key.
I referred to all youtube videos and the tests there. Within this thread, there is also a 3 test CD shared. That helped me a lot especially for speaking. These tests have model answers and that helped me to approach my answers for any new topic. Thoroughly go through the model answers for all sections.

I also attempted the scored tests from ptepractice website. I would suggest taking some scored tests as these will definitely prepare you.
Scored Test A: L/R/S/W: 77/83/90/72
Scored Test B: L/R/S/W: 90/77/90/85


Below are my experiences:

*Speaking: *
Be prepared for the fact that there will be noise when you take the exam. I had 5 more 
candidates speaking at it was quite noisy. This affected my concentration. Fortunately since the first set of questions is read aloud, i could focus more. I would suggest practicing with noise around you. The other challenge for me was that I had severe cold 2 days prior to the exam. This did affect my pauses and pronunciation a bit.

Read Aloud: Take small pauses in a sentence. A little longer pause at full stop and commas. Use the practice from CDs, the model answers show where to pause. 
*Note:* During scored tests, I had incorrect pauses, this affected my reading score and not speaking score.

Repeat Sentence: Practice as much as you can. I didn't miss any words in this section but pronounced a couple of words differently.
*Note:* During scored tests, I missed quite a few words, this affected my listening score and not speaking score.

Describe Image: 
Ensure you cover the following:
In case of graphs,what the X and Y axis are about. Highest and lowest values. Overall trend if any. 

Retell lecture:
Ensure you cover the main point at the beginning. It is impossible to cover every other aspect. Try to maintain a flow. Keep speaking without to many fillers.
*Note:* During scored tests, I missed quite a few words. For 1 lecture i went off topic. This affected my listening score and not speaking score.

Answer short question: 
Listen to the question correctly. Answer in minimal words. I answered in 1 or max 2 words depending on the question.

*Writing:*

Summarize text:
Usually I created 1 sentence for 1 paragraph and then combined these using connecting words "though, while, but, since, and, etc.." This gets easier with practice.

Essay:
When i took the Scored test A, i wrote the essay is IELTS format, using difficult words. That hit my score. But for the second scored test, i used regular words.. no difficult words. I also referred to a webinar from e2language on youtube. I would definitely recommend watching this video and practice the tips given in it.

*Reading:*
I found that this section was much easier compared to any of the practice tests. I never had time issues even during practice. Not much that I can suggest on time management.

Reorder paragraphs:
Find the statement that stands alone by itself. It should not include referencing words such as "these, they". Again refer to the e2language youtube tips for this section.

*Listening: *

Summarize spoken text: Note down as many points as you can. Similar to retell lecture, ensure that the main point is stated with as many supporting points.


----------



## imanick

bug3003 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Practice is the biggest key.
> I referred to all youtube videos and the tests there. Within this thread, there is also a 3 test CD shared. That helped me a lot especially for speaking. These tests have model answers and that helped me to approach my answers for any new topic. Thoroughly go through the model answers for all sections.
> 
> I also attempted the scored tests from ptepractice website. I would suggest taking some scored tests as these will definitely prepare you.
> Scored Test A: L/R/S/W: 77/83/90/72
> Scored Test B: L/R/S/W: 90/77/90/85
> 
> 
> Below are my experiences:
> 
> *Speaking: *
> Be prepared for the fact that there will be noise when you take the exam. I had 5 more
> candidates speaking at it was quite noisy. This affected my concentration. Fortunately since the first set of questions is read aloud, i could focus more. I would suggest practicing with noise around you. The other challenge for me was that I had severe cold 2 days prior to the exam. This did affect my pauses and pronunciation a bit.
> 
> Read Aloud: Take small pauses in a sentence. A little longer pause at full stop and commas. Use the practice from CDs, the model answers show where to pause.
> *Note:* During scored tests, I had incorrect pauses, this affected my reading score and not speaking score.
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Practice as much as you can. I didn't miss any words in this section but pronounced a couple of words differently.
> *Note:* During scored tests, I missed quite a few words, this affected my listening score and not speaking score.
> 
> Describe Image:
> Ensure you cover the following:
> In case of graphs,what the X and Y axis are about. Highest and lowest values. Overall trend if any.
> 
> Retell lecture:
> Ensure you cover the main point at the beginning. It is impossible to cover every other aspect. Try to maintain a flow. Keep speaking without to many fillers.
> *Note:* During scored tests, I missed quite a few words. For 1 lecture i went off topic. This affected my listening score and not speaking score.
> 
> Answer short question:
> Listen to the question correctly. Answer in minimal words. I answered in 1 or max 2 words depending on the question.
> 
> *Writing:*
> 
> Summarize text:
> Usually I created 1 sentence for 1 paragraph and then combined these using connecting words "though, while, but, since, and, etc.." This gets easier with practice.
> 
> Essay:
> When i took the Scored test A, i wrote the essay is IELTS format, using difficult words. That hit my score. But for the second scored test, i used regular words.. no difficult words. I also referred to a webinar from e2language on youtube. I would definitely recommend watching this video and practice the tips given in it.
> 
> *Reading:*
> I found that this section was much easier compared to any of the practice tests. I never had time issues even during practice. Not much that I can suggest on time management.
> 
> Reorder paragraphs:
> Find the statement that stands alone by itself. It should not include referencing words such as "these, they". Again refer to the e2language youtube tips for this section.
> 
> *Listening: *
> 
> Summarize spoken text: Note down as many points as you can. Similar to retell lecture, ensure that the main point is stated with as many supporting points.


Hi DJ, 

Can any of you give the other webinars from E2language.com. I am not a paid member. we have to upgrade and it is 130$. *<SNIP>Removed personal information*

There are only 3 videos in youtube


----------



## bug3003

imanick said:


> Hi DJ,
> 
> Can any of you give the other webinars from E2language.com. I am not a paid member. we have to upgrade and it is 130$. *<SNIP>Removed personal information*
> 
> There are only 3 videos in youtube



I used the free webinars itself. I am not a paid member. I only paid for the scored practice tests at ptepractice.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys sorry for the delayed reply just came back from a 15 km long walk after the crushing disappointnent of a performance in today's exam. 

I got one essay and three summarize texts.

For the essay they asked me to to give my viewpoints on whether laws change human behavior or not .

In speaking section, I the single question answe section came along with an image and that really threw me off.

Iam not able to remember the rest of the questions. Anyhow iam ready to book an another exam.

I prepared using the official guide and using the gold kit using ptepractice.com

In practice test a i got the folliwing scores Lustening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76

In practice test b, I got, 89, 74, 80 and 79 for l,r,s,w.

But I my actual test performance was super disappointing inspite of all the practice 😥





Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aeaus

*PTE A -need help*

Dear All,

I appeared for my first PTEA exam and received the scores as follows 

listening -66
Reading -61
speaking-53
Writing- 73

Enabling Skills

Grammar 79

Oral Fluency 54
Pronunciation 68
spelling 84
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 90

I have seen people with oral fluency 54 and pronunciation 68 receiving 65 as speaking skill score but why i have received 53 only. I know I have to improve on oral fluency but is there anything else i am missing. what are the other parameters considered for speaking. Can someone provide the tips for scoring high in speaking !!!!

Regards,
Johnson


----------



## jayachandran_b

aeaus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I appeared for my first PTEA exam and received the scores as follows
> 
> listening -66
> Reading -61
> speaking-53
> Writing- 73
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 79
> 
> Oral Fluency 54
> Pronunciation 68
> spelling 84
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I have seen people with oral fluency 54 and pronunciation 68 receiving 65 as speaking skill score but why i have received 53 only. I know I have to improve on oral fluency but is there anything else i am missing. what are the other parameters considered for speaking. Can someone provide the tips for scoring high in speaking !!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Johnson


One word, my friend. Vocabulary. That's where your overall score is getting impacted. Someone who can speak fluently with mono and bi-syllable words will score less than someone who can speak a little less fluently in more concise sentences and that's where a good command over words will help you. A simple example is 'He is my nephew.' is better than 'He is my mom's brother's son.'

From your score, with little practice and care you can take your writing score above 79. Spelling and grammar are your foes there. Avoid obvious mistakes. Keep your tenses in check and that's where you can score more with lesser effort.


----------



## dj00912

imanick said:


> Hi DJ,
> 
> Can any of you give the other webinars from E2language.com. I am not a paid member. we have to upgrade and it is 130$. *<SNIP>Removed personal information*
> 
> There are only 3 videos in youtube


bro FREE webinar today 2:30 pm Indian standard time. register and watch it. E2LANGUAGE.COM
TOPIC- SUMMARIZE SPOKEN TEXT 


i am not a paid member yet. i feel like hooking up with them. they provide strategies. 
for example in essay -- write introduction in the end , as told in the webinar , worked for me and my time reduced to 17 mins..


----------



## bug3003

dj00912 said:


> bro FREE webinar today 2:30 pm Indian standard time. register and watch it. E2LANGUAGE.COM
> TOPIC- SUMMARIZE SPOKEN TEXT
> 
> 
> i am not a paid member yet. i feel like hooking up with them. they provide strategies.
> for example in essay -- write introduction in the end , as told in the webinar , worked for me and my time reduced to 17 mins..


Couldnt agree more. Their strategy for essay writing worked for me. Especially the points of planning the essay before actually writing and the structure of how to write. 
For practice, i would pick up any essay topic and just plan the paragraphs.


----------



## dj00912

@goona be expert :
In practice test a i got the folliwing scores Lustening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76

In practice test b, I got, 89, 74, 80 and 79 for l,r,s,w.
bro my only advice to u is concentrate on speaking and writing. the more you score in speaking the more will be your scores in reading n listening. they are interrelated. 

take your time !
spider will climb !!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> @goona be expert :
> In practice test a i got the folliwing scores Lustening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76
> 
> In practice test b, I got, 89, 74, 80 and 79 for l,r,s,w.
> bro my only advice to u is concentrate on speaking and writing. the more you score in speaking the more will be your scores in reading n listening. they are interrelated.
> 
> take your time !
> spider will climb !!


Got it dj. Iam pretty sure I will be able to get the desired scores next time around.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

bug3003 said:


> Couldnt agree more. Their strategy for essay writing worked for me. Especially the points of planning the essay before actually writing and the structure of how to write.
> For practice, i would pick up any essay topic and just plan the paragraphs.


bro i would like to know your strategy for retelll lecture !
how to approach it! 
secondly if you cud remember the topics of retell lecture in ur exam , it can be beneficial here for ppl


----------



## G.K

dreamsanj said:


> Boss TYC does not even know the correct format. they have used the Frenzyness that we have on PTE and made money on the poor souls.
> 
> well use PTECRACKER.com. that has all the exam materials you need. Practice that and have good english habits for next few days and you will get your results.


Hey Dreamsanj,

I am not able to find this site 'PTECRACKER.com'
Can you share us the link for this?

Thanks 
GK


----------



## G.K

dj00912 said:


> bro FREE webinar today 2:30 pm Indian standard time. register and watch it. E2LANGUAGE.COM
> TOPIC- SUMMARIZE SPOKEN TEXT
> 
> 
> i am not a paid member yet. i feel like hooking up with them. they provide strategies.
> for example in essay -- write introduction in the end , as told in the webinar , worked for me and my time reduced to 17 mins..


Hello DJ,

I have registered on E2Language but I don't see any option to register for the free webinar.
Can you please suggest where is that option. I want to attend today's session. If you can provide the link, that would be of great help.

Thanks
GK


----------



## farazaid01

all 79 plus scorers out there, need a favour from u all.

i need your tips, exam preparation strategies and techniques to help me achieve 79 plus in reading section.

despite of several days of practise, i scored 62 in pte exam


----------



## nvraja4u

G.K said:


> Hello DJ,
> 
> I have registered on E2Language but I don't see any option to register for the free webinar.
> Can you please suggest where is that option. I want to attend today's session. If you can provide the link, that would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


Please check in Youtube for PTE Webinar.. You will find them.


----------



## dj00912

G.K said:


> Hello DJ,
> 
> I have registered on E2Language but I don't see any option to register for the free webinar.
> Can you please suggest where is that option. I want to attend today's session. If you can provide the link, that would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


Please send your questions, comments and feedback to: [email protected]
How To Join The Webinar
Wed, Aug 24, 2016 2:30 PM - 3:30 PM IST
Add to Calendar: Outlook® Calendar | Google Calendar&#8482 | iCal®
1. Click the link to join the webinar at the specified time and date:
https://global.gotowebinar.com/join/4348141154616879106/144953303

Before joining, be sure to check system requirements to avoid any connection issues.
Note: This link should not be shared with others; it is unique to you.
2. Choose one of the following audio options:
TO USE YOUR COMPUTER'S AUDIO:
When the webinar begins, you will be connected to audio using your computer's microphone and speakers (VoIP). A headset is recommended.
--OR--
TO USE YOUR TELEPHONE:
If you prefer to use your phone, you must select "Use Telephone" after joining the webinar and call in using the numbers below.
Australia: +61 2 9087 3602 
Access Code: 224-975-406
Audio PIN: Shown after joining the webinar
Webinar ID: 854-497-763


----------



## dj00912

G.K said:


> Hello DJ,
> 
> I have registered on E2Language but I don't see any option to register for the free webinar.
> Can you please suggest where is that option. I want to attend today's session. If you can provide the link, that would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


If you are a paid member plz consult the e2 language support / they will give you link asap. 
are you satisfied with e2language experience ? 
do they really help in achieving your aim ? 
i mean do they teach question wise / do they provide sample questions for practice too ? 
what happens in the online classrooom ? 

Thanx in advance for my expensive questions.


----------



## farazaid01

bug3003 said:


> I have been a very silent member of this thread.
> But it has helped me a lot.
> I took the PTE-A test yesterday and received the results today.
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 84
> Writing: 90
> 
> Thank you everyone on the forum for all the help.


congrats dude! u nailed it .

please tell me tips to improve score of reading so that i may go for 79 above?

i scored 62 in reading. In practise tests my score fluctuates in between 65 to 75 etc.

what to do ?


----------



## bug3003

dj00912 said:


> bro i would like to know your strategy for retelll lecture !
> how to approach it!
> secondly if you cud remember the topics of retell lecture in ur exam , it can be beneficial here for ppl



I had one about Napolean and how he built Paris.
Other one was about a theory on space expansion.
I cant somehow recollect the third lecture.
I noted as many points as I could. Not full sentences.. but a few keywords that will help me speak. When speaking, i would use the keyword and construct a sentence.
I feel it becomes easier with practice. I did have issues with retell lecture before practicing the youtube tests for speaking

In all I practiced about 7 tests from youtube, 3 tests from the PTE CD and 2 scored tests for all sections.
For practice tests, wherever there is a model answer refer to it and compare what you could speak and what you missed.


----------



## bug3003

farazaid01 said:


> congrats dude! u nailed it .
> 
> please tell me tips to improve score of reading so that i may go for 79 above?
> 
> i scored 62 in reading. In practise tests my score fluctuates in between 65 to 75 etc.
> 
> what to do ?



Thanks. 
You need to speak with appropriate pauses, keep a normal tone and dont attempt any accent. Also speak the words clearly. Other than this check your enabling scores. They would indicate whether you need improvement on pronunciation, vocabulary and fluency.


----------



## farazaid01

bug3003 said:


> Thanks.
> You need to speak with appropriate pauses, keep a normal tone and dont attempt any accent. Also speak the words clearly. Other than this check your enabling scores. They would indicate whether you need improvement on pronunciation, vocabulary and fluency.


Thanks 4 the speaking tips 



What about the reading tips as i am more worried bec i got 62


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I can't believe it. I hope it's not a glitch in the system or something

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!!!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bug3003

farazaid01 said:


> Thanks 4 the speaking tips
> 
> 
> 
> What about the reading tips as i am more worried bec i got 62


I didnt have to work much on reading.
I have mentioned earlier that for re-order paragraphs, find the sentence that stands alone by itself. Then arrange the other sentences.
For multiple choice, i would scan through the passage and eliminate any incorrect answers. Then again read the passage and select correct answer(s).

*Note: * Your reading scores are also affected by other sections:
For example in speaking section, read aloud is scored for reading and speaking. In listening, highlight incorrect work is also scored on listening and reading.

Check if you are making any mistakes here


----------



## G.K

dj00912 said:


> If you are a paid member plz consult the e2 language support / they will give you link asap.
> are you satisfied with e2language experience ?
> do they really help in achieving your aim ?
> i mean do they teach question wise / do they provide sample questions for practice too ?
> what happens in the online classrooom ?
> 
> Thanx in advance for my expensive questions.


Hello DJ,

I am not a paid member of E2Learning. I just got to know about the website from this forum so thought to check what they teach in the webinar.
Apologies for not being of any help.

Thanks
GK


----------



## farazaid01

bug3003 said:


> I didnt have to work much on reading.
> I have mentioned earlier that for re-order paragraphs, find the sentence that stands alone by itself. Then arrange the other sentences.
> For multiple choice, i would scan through the passage and eliminate any incorrect answers. Then again read the passage and select correct answer(s).
> 
> *Note: * Your reading scores are also affected by other sections:
> For example in speaking section, read aloud is scored for reading and speaking. In listening, highlight incorrect work is also scored on listening and reading.
> 
> Check if you are making any mistakes here



thanks !! i surely plan to do all pte A reading questions on youtube and then give it a try!

i am already practising describe image from youtube.

besides youtube, (CD and PTE official text books from which i already practised) from where else can i practice for reading section of pte?

i also gave ielts n got 7.5 each. but i wanted to try for 79 each in pte:juggle:


----------



## nvraja4u

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Congratulations..


----------



## farazaid01

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


congrats ! 

People such as u guys (working hard and scoring high) are our inspiration


----------



## svermasverma

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Congratulations ! 20 points ! Excellent ....


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


There you go...!!
Told you not to worry!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Yup, thanks a lot to this forum. Really helped me a lot to gain insight into the exam. After going home I will definitely post my experience with the exam in detail. Thanks dj ☺

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jassi12345

*Congrat...*

Congrat....
You nailed it in style...

If possible, please share you preparation for speaking module item wise...

Thanks..




gonnabeexpat said:


> Yup, thanks a lot to this forum. Really helped me a lot to gain insight into the exam. After going home I will definitely post my experience with the exam in detail. Thanks dj ☺
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mackK

Hi
I'm not an active member of the forum but I have been following this thread for quite some time. So just wanted to share that after 5 attempts, finally I was able to get the required score in PTE-A, i.e., 90,90,90,90. But I do remember making some mistakes in the test and my previous attempts were far better than this one. Still not to be ungrateful I thank god and the members of this thread for your help and hope they fix whatever the problems they have with the testing system.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mackK said:


> Hi
> I'm not an active member of the forum but I have been following this thread for quite some time. So just wanted to share that after 5 attempts, finally I was able to get the required score in PTE-A, i.e., 90,90,90,90. But I do remember making some mistakes in the test and my previous attempts were far better than this one. Still not to be ungrateful I thank god and the members of this thread for your help and hope they fix whatever the problems they have with the testing system.


Congratulations. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

mackK said:


> Hi
> I'm not an active member of the forum but I have been following this thread for quite some time. So just wanted to share that after 5 attempts, finally I was able to get the required score in PTE-A, i.e., 90,90,90,90. But I do remember making some mistakes in the test and my previous attempts were far better than this one. Still not to be ungrateful I thank god and the members of this thread for your help and hope they fix whatever the problems they have with the testing system.


Congratulations. I purchased the gold preparation kit today. I tried solving a few of the sample questions and that killed my confidence. Some of the reading sections were a tad too confusing. I fear attempting the practice Test A and B and the real exam too.


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yup, thanks a lot to this forum. Really helped me a lot to gain insight into the exam. After going home I will definitely post my experience with the exam in detail. Thanks dj ☺
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Mother Nature rewarded your 15 KM walk.!!!!


----------



## farazaid01

mackK said:


> Hi
> I'm not an active member of the forum but I have been following this thread for quite some time. So just wanted to share that after 5 attempts, finally I was able to get the required score in PTE-A, i.e., 90,90,90,90. But I do remember making some mistakes in the test and my previous attempts were far better than this one. Still not to be ungrateful I thank god and the members of this thread for your help and hope they fix whatever the problems they have with the testing system.


congrats! Thats the result of your dedication and hardwork!!!!! and continous efforts !

we ll wait for your exam tips and strategies etc etc esp


----------



## svermasverma

warrenpat1987 said:


> Congratulations. I purchased the gold preparation kit today. I tried solving a few of the sample questions and that killed my confidence. Some of the reading sections were a tad too confusing. I fear attempting the practice Test A and B and the real exam too.


I agree, it is tough, but as members informed repeatedly, i believe with practice it can be done and even 90 score is achievable. I have taken first Practice test and it gives indications of the areas on which we should improve. I suggest after trying sample questions go for Practice test A, you will understand your week points.

Having said that, my exam is on 27th and I am scared and the preparations is not going as per plan due to the crunch of the time which is to be managed between full time job and family.

In the conclusion, i will add that all forum members experience reiterate that practice is the key for success in PTE. All the best. 

( Note: Practicing this format for Essay   , any one any suggestions? )


----------



## warrenpat1987

svermasverma said:


> I agree, it is tough, but as members informed repeatedly, i believe with practice it can be done and even 90 score is achievable. I have taken first Practice test and it gives indications of the areas on which we should improve. I suggest after trying sample questions go for Practice test A, you will understand your week points.
> 
> Having said that, my exam is on 27th and I am scared and the preparations is not going as per plan due to the crunch of the time which is to be managed between full time job and family.
> 
> In the conclusion, i will add that all forum members experience reiterate that practice is the key for success in PTE. All the best.
> 
> ( Note: Practicing this format for Essay   , any one any suggestions? )


Thanks mate. Yea I will work a lot harder now. The full-time job makes it harder to devote a lot of time to it. However, I've got 2 weeks till the D-day. Gonna make the best use of all available time. P.S. The format that you've got on here seems good for an academic essay.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

*PTE - Summarize Written Text*

Hello Friends

Does anyone has PTE Tips or Structured format for "Summarize Written Text".
Can you please let me know, so that I shall PM you for the docs.

Thank you.


----------



## sam10

Hi this is my second attempt pte scores below,any one please review my score, where i have to improve to get 65+ 

L=67
R=62
S=43
W=76

Enabling scores

G=82
O=60
P=36
S=81
V=66
W=90

Kindly advice


----------



## OZCallingUs

Any idea if today's E2-PTE Webinar made it to Youtube?


----------



## OZCallingUs

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk



Congratulations gonnabeexpat 

You made it in your first attempt itself !!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations gonnabeexpat
> 
> You made it in your first attempt itself !!


Thanks oz. So relieved 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

Finally i cracked my PTE in 4th attempt with required score.

1st
L/S/W/R - 83/90/66/74

2nd
L/S/W/R - 75/90/77/90

3rd
L/S/W/R - 75/90/70/79

4th
L/S/W/R - 90/90/85/84

Thanks for all the tips guys... and all the best to new applicants.


----------



## jeyam_555

Some useful material, please make use of it

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)

http://1ptetips.blogspot.in/;

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM&usp=sharing






















https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B7oK6zxyiYb2MHFUYVcwUUtWZGc


----------



## lakhvinder1

you need to practice speaking with more neutral accent. practice and analyse at www.dictation.io


----------



## OZCallingUs

lakhvinder1 said:


> Finally i cracked my PTE in 4th attempt with required score.
> 
> 1st
> L/S/W/R - 83/90/66/74
> 
> 2nd
> L/S/W/R - 75/90/77/90
> 
> 3rd
> L/S/W/R - 75/90/70/79
> 
> 4th
> L/S/W/R - 90/90/85/84
> 
> Thanks for all the tips guys... and all the best to new applicants.


Congratulations :second:

And in all the attempts, you've scored a straight 90 in the Speaking section and I missed it by 5 points. 
Please let us know your personal tips & experience for the Speaking module.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Ok, As promised, Here are my thoughts regarding my experience with the exam

*Speaking*:
Good news is you do no need to be 100% correct when it comes to interpreting a graph , pie chart or whatever. However, you need to try to be as Fluent as possible and try to pronounce words to the best of your abilities. Also, Structure your speech. For this i followed the format given in the following blog. https://nikholaswidjaja.blogspot.in/2015/11/pte-academic-describe-image.html

During the exam, even though i was aware that some of my replies were incorrect, i just powered through and spoke as fluently as i can with little to no Umms, uhhs.
And this really boosted my score and i got a solid 90 in speaking even though some of my answers were incorrect. I started speaking as soon as the text changed to recording and clicked the next button as soon i was done speaking. I spoke about 20 to 30 seconds max. Oh also take notes, but dont spend too much time on it else you will loose track of what the speaker is talking about. 

*Reading*: Read the question understand it and then try to read and understand the given passage as soon as possible. It's easy to loose track of time during the Reading exam so i kept a constant eye on the timer. Try to spend maximum amount of time on the multiple choice and multiple answer questions as they will either make or break your score. For fill in the blanks i did not use any strategies and i just selected answers based on my gut feeling :heh:

*Listening*:
Your concentration is paramount here, before the speech starts quickly read the question and guess the context as this will help you to understand the speaker better. this is of course for MCMA and MCSA questions. As for other types of questions just pay attention and you are good to go.

*Writing*:
For essay i followed this blog IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures. i would suggest that you do that as well because in practice test a b and in actual test i was able to score 90 in written discourse. I stuck to the structure that was given in the above blog. Thanks to ieltsadvantage.com i scored 7.5 in IELTS writing module as well. And no matter what you write make sure that your spelling punctuation capitalization all are on point. Please please don't forget to proof read whatever your write.

Please keep an eye on word limit if they ask you not to exceed 300words then don't exceed 300 words. You need to learn to convey more with less words.

*Method of preparation*:
Official guide for Pte A and ptepractice.com gold kit that's all the materials i used for preparing for the exam. i would have spent less than 10 days for preparation. I did all my practice tests with BBC news or some noise playing in the background and this helped me a lot to focus during the actual exam.

Finally, you need to power through the exam even if you feel as though you have messed up some sections, i though i did speaking section horrifically bad but thats because i felt that some of my answers were incorrect but in the end my pronunciation and fluency propelled my overall scores to another level. My earlier preparation for Ielts exam did play a big role as well. All the best folks. Hope you all get 79+ in PTE. And please follow this forum, especially this post it gave me a lot of insight into the exam.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> Mother Nature rewarded your 15 KM walk.!!!!


Lol true

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nvraja4u

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok, As promised, Here are my thoughts regarding my experience with the exam
> 
> *Speaking*:
> Good news is you do no need to be 100% correct when it comes to interpreting a graph , pie chart or whatever. However, you need to try to be as Fluent as possible and try to pronounce words to the best of your abilities. Also, Structure your speech. For this i followed the format given in the following blog. https://nikholaswidjaja.blogspot.in/2015/11/pte-academic-describe-image.html
> 
> During the exam, even though i was aware that some of my replies were incorrect, i just powered through and spoke as fluently as i can with little to no Umms, uhhs.
> And this really boosted my score and i got a solid 90 in speaking even though some of my answers were incorrect. I started speaking as soon as the text changed to recording and clicked the next button as soon i was done speaking. I spoke about 20 to 30 seconds max. Oh also take notes, but dont spend too much time on it else you will loose track of what the speaker is talking about.
> 
> *Reading*: Read the question understand it and then try to read and understand the given passage as soon as possible. It's easy to loose track of time during the Reading exam so i kept a constant eye on the timer. Try to spend maximum amount of time on the multiple choice and multiple answer questions as they will either make or break your score. For fill in the blanks i did not use any strategies and i just selected answers based on my gut feeling :heh:
> 
> *Listening*:
> Your concentration is paramount here, before the speech starts quickly read the question and guess the context as this will help you to understand the speaker better. this is of course for MCMA and MCSA questions. As for other types of questions just pay attention and you are good to go.
> 
> *Writing*:
> For essay i followed this blog IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures. i would suggest that you do that as well because in practice test a b and in actual test i was able to score 90 in written discourse. I stuck to the structure that was given in the above blog. Thanks to ieltsadvantage.com i scored 7.5 in IELTS writing module as well. And no matter what you write make sure that your spelling punctuation capitalization all are on point. Please please don't forget to proof read whatever your write.
> 
> Please keep an eye on word limit if they ask you not to exceed 300words then don't exceed 300 words. You need to learn to convey more with less words.
> 
> *Method of preparation*:
> Official guide for Pte A and ptepractice.com gold kit that's all the materials i used for preparing for the exam. i would have spent less than 10 days for preparation. I did all my practice tests with BBC news or some noise playing in the background and this helped me a lot to focus during the actual exam.
> 
> Finally, you need to power through the exam even if you feel as though you have messed up some sections, i though i did speaking section horrifically bad but thats because i felt that some of my answers were incorrect but in the end my pronunciation and fluency propelled my overall scores to another level. My earlier preparation for Ielts exam did play a big role as well. All the best folks. Hope you all get 79+ in PTE. And please follow this forum, especially this post it gave me a lot of insight into the exam.


Thank you for the tips..they are really helpful..


gonnabeexpat said:


> Lol true
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Great 
Can you tell us about reading section a bit?
How did you prepare you Re order paras and Fill in the blanks Drop down and everything regarding this please?
Cheers


----------



## gonnabeexpat

NP101 said:


> Great
> Can you tell us about reading section a bit?
> How did you prepare you Re order paras and Fill in the blanks Drop down and everything regarding this please?
> Cheers


I did not adopt any strategies. I just went with my guts during fill in the blank section. As for reorder, you need to practice a lot in order to deal with this section. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Hi everyone
I need to know if we need to finish the read aloud text in 25 seconds?


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Can someone please tell me in how many seconds we need to finish read aloud text?


----------



## love_life88

Also, does intonation matter in describe image and re-tell lecture?
Thanks


----------



## gagsaus

Hi All, 
Could you plz suggest link to buy correct PTE exams and anything else you suggest to improve scores .

Thanks 
Gags

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## devarajanbe

Hi,

I need some advice/guidelines to boost my score. I am little confused due to my latest PTE-A score as even though I spend considerable effort In preparation and practices I don't see a much difference in my score. 

My Score:
11-Jun	Mock1 L/R/S/W - 62/49/64/55 & G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 47/70/53/38/66/79
18-Jun	PTE -A	L/R/S/W - 45/46/58/46 & G/OF/P/S/V/WD -67/69/46/21/56/53
14-Aug	Mock2	L/R/S/W - 61/52/62/57 &	G/OF/P/S/V/WD -65/55/55/60/62/75
23-Aug	PTE-A2	L/R/S/W - 60/54/54/64 & G/OF/P/S/V/WD -68/49/54/66/65/79

To give a background about my preparation, I started preparing IELTS -G since from Jan -2016 and scored S/W/L/R -6/6/6.5/6.5 in March -2016. As like as few others due to few issues in IELTS and advantages in the computer based exam I switch to PTE. My target is simple, just to score is 65 in all the sections. 

I don't know which section I have to concentrate first and where to start again . 

Do I need to improve my English level by reading any Grammar books/watching You-Tube videos? or I have to practice some online materials like ESL or others? to raise my score? 

Problem 1 : Time management in reading section and other sections 

I practiced few books Pearson Test plus , official guide, macmilllan -Testbuilder , PTE Advantage, to be honest I find tough time to complete my exam in bounded time in reading in both actual & practice tests. I have to improve my reading speed. Besides, I am not able to map right answer in Fill in the blanks & Reading & Writing -Fill in blanks. 

Thanks in advance for your inputs. 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## gonnabeexpat

love_life88 said:


> Also, does intonation matter in describe image and re-tell lecture?
> Thanks


Yes it does


----------



## Subhash Bohra

*great !!!*



gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok, As promised, Here are my thoughts regarding my experience with the exam
> 
> *Speaking*:
> Good news is you do no need to be 100% correct when it comes to interpreting a graph , pie chart or whatever. However, you need to try to be as Fluent as possible and try to pronounce words to the best of your abilities. Also, Structure your speech. For this i followed the format given in the following blog. https://nikholaswidjaja.blogspot.in/2015/11/pte-academic-describe-image.html
> 
> During the exam, even though i was aware that some of my replies were incorrect, i just powered through and spoke as fluently as i can with little to no Umms, uhhs.
> And this really boosted my score and i got a solid 90 in speaking even though some of my answers were incorrect. I started speaking as soon as the text changed to recording and clicked the next button as soon i was done speaking. I spoke about 20 to 30 seconds max. Oh also take notes, but dont spend too much time on it else you will loose track of what the speaker is talking about.
> 
> *Reading*: Read the question understand it and then try to read and understand the given passage as soon as possible. It's easy to loose track of time during the Reading exam so i kept a constant eye on the timer. Try to spend maximum amount of time on the multiple choice and multiple answer questions as they will either make or break your score. For fill in the blanks i did not use any strategies and i just selected answers based on my gut feeling :heh:
> 
> *Listening*:
> Your concentration is paramount here, before the speech starts quickly read the question and guess the context as this will help you to understand the speaker better. this is of course for MCMA and MCSA questions. As for other types of questions just pay attention and you are good to go.
> 
> *Writing*:
> For essay i followed this blog IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures. i would suggest that you do that as well because in practice test a b and in actual test i was able to score 90 in written discourse. I stuck to the structure that was given in the above blog. Thanks to ieltsadvantage.com i scored 7.5 in IELTS writing module as well. And no matter what you write make sure that your spelling punctuation capitalization all are on point. Please please don't forget to proof read whatever your write.
> 
> Please keep an eye on word limit if they ask you not to exceed 300words then don't exceed 300 words. You need to learn to convey more with less words.
> 
> *Method of preparation*:
> Official guide for Pte A and ptepractice.com gold kit that's all the materials i used for preparing for the exam. i would have spent less than 10 days for preparation. I did all my practice tests with BBC news or some noise playing in the background and this helped me a lot to focus during the actual exam.
> 
> Finally, you need to power through the exam even if you feel as though you have messed up some sections, i though i did speaking section horrifically bad but thats because i felt that some of my answers were incorrect but in the end my pronunciation and fluency propelled my overall scores to another level. My earlier preparation for Ielts exam did play a big role as well. All the best folks. Hope you all get 79+ in PTE. And please follow this forum, especially this post it gave me a lot of insight into the exam.



Congrats Mate for your Score and thanks for sharing the tips !!!! It gave me a boost and am booking now the date for the exam.. I am procastinating from some time but now will book it... I will take any date 4 weeks from now so that I spend more time preparing for next four weeks !!! 

I hope 4 Weeks is enough !!! I took IELTS twice and failed twice.. do not have enough money to throw it away so this time I want to make it count !!!


----------



## love_life88

Thanks for your reply. How about read aloud section? If we need to finish in 20 seconds?


----------



## love_life88

svermasverma said:


> I agree, it is tough, but as members informed repeatedly, i believe with practice it can be done and even 90 score is achievable. I have taken first Practice test and it gives indications of the areas on which we should improve. I suggest after trying sample questions go for Practice test A, you will understand your week points.
> 
> Having said that, my exam is on 27th and I am scared and the preparations is not going as per plan due to the crunch of the time which is to be managed between full time job and family.
> 
> In the conclusion, i will add that all forum members experience reiterate that practice is the key for success in PTE. All the best.
> 
> ( Note: Practicing this format for Essay   , any one any suggestions? )





gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes it does


Thanks for your reply. What about read aloud section? Do we need to finish in 20 sec? What if the text is of 40 sec and we finish in 25-28 seconds? Will that affect my score?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

love_life88 said:


> Thanks for your reply. What about read aloud section? Do we need to finish in 20 sec? What if the text is of 40 sec and we finish in 25-28 seconds? Will that affect my score?


I do remember clicking the next button after giving just 20_25 seconds of speech

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

gonnabeexpat said:


> I do remember clicking the next button after giving just 20_25 seconds of speech
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Ok. I've been practising read aloud and I could easily finish in 20- 25 seconds. The other issue I had with my speaking was pronunciation. 
I used to read like a robot like without any stress or pauses and that a why I scored less in pronunciation. You reckon giving apt pauses n stress on important words will help increase pronunciation score?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys i got 46 in reading and need 65 so plz guide me how i improve my score.

thanks in advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

love_life88 said:


> Ok. I've been practising read aloud and I could easily finish in 20- 25 seconds. The other issue I had with my speaking was pronunciation.
> I used to read like a robot like without any stress or pauses and that a why I scored less in pronunciation. You reckon giving apt pauses n stress on important words will help increase pronunciation score?
> Thanks in advance.


Oh yes it does. Let the punctuations guide you during read aloud section. I spoke as though I was giving a presentation.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh yes it does. Let the punctuations guide you during read aloud section. I spoke as though I was giving a presentation.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Sweet. Thanks for your help. Much appreciate it.


----------



## G.K

lakhvinder1 said:


> Finally i cracked my PTE in 4th attempt with required score.
> 
> 1st
> L/S/W/R - 83/90/66/74
> 
> 2nd
> L/S/W/R - 75/90/77/90
> 
> 3rd
> L/S/W/R - 75/90/70/79
> 
> 4th
> L/S/W/R - 90/90/85/84
> 
> Thanks for all the tips guys... and all the best to new applicants.


Hey Lakhvinder,

Many Congratulations!:thumb:
Can you please share your strategy or tips you followed to improve your scores?
:help:
Thanks
GK


----------



## Gsun

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys sorry for the delayed reply just came back from a 15 km long walk after the crushing disappointnent of a performance in today's exam.
> 
> I got one essay and three summarize texts.
> 
> For the essay they asked me to to give my viewpoints on whether laws change human behavior or not .
> 
> In speaking section, I the single question answe section came along with an image and that really threw me off.
> 
> Iam not able to remember the rest of the questions. Anyhow iam ready to book an another exam.
> 
> I prepared using the official guide and using the gold kit using ptepractice.com
> 
> In practice test a i got the folliwing scores Lustening 84, reading, 70, speaking 73, writing 76
> 
> In practice test b, I got, 89, 74, 80 and 79 for l,r,s,w.
> 
> But I my actual test performance was super disappointing inspite of all the practice 😥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I can understand what you are going through at this time. jus book again, thats what I did and got required score second time. 

Folks, don't underestimate Q&A format seems changed completely compared to what is available all over the Internet. In my 2 attempts, I got all tables, charts, graphs, flow charts, etc in this section. Be prepared, practice more of this kind of questions than " what is the fruit in the image ( Straberry)" kind of questions...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Gsun said:


> I can understand what you are going through at this time. jus book again, thats what I did and got required score second time.
> 
> Folks, don't underestimate Q&A format seems changed completely compared to what is available all over the Internet. In my 2 attempts, I got all tables, charts, graphs, flow charts, etc in this section. Be prepared, practice more of this kind of questions than " what is the fruit in the image ( Straberry)" kind of questions...


Dude i aced the exam actually, Got 87,87,81,90 lrws  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i aced the exam actually, Got 87,87,81,90 lrws
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


What is about fill in blanks? I always make mistakes. 

You scored 87 in reading which is an amazing score. During preparation, did you use to make mistakes? what was the average number of mistakes?

My score's target is 65+


----------



## Gsun

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i aced the exam actually, Got 87,87,81,90 lrws
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thats cool....Congrats !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagsaus

Gsun said:


> Thats cool....Congrats !!!!!!!!!


Could you please share tips and material you used for prep. 

Thanks 
Gags

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidhar

Hi Frz,

Just need a clarification...

I had secured 10 points in PTE and my overall score is 60,but I'm planning reappear for PTE and hoping to get 20 points to get overall score 70.

My question is post reappearing PTE exam,is it mandatory to consider only the last attempted PTE score for EOI or its our wish based on the score.


----------



## Gsun

Sidhar said:


> Hi Frz,
> 
> Just need a clarification...
> 
> I had secured 10 points in PTE and my overall score is 60,but I'm planning reappear for PTE and hoping to get 20 points to get overall score 70.
> 
> My question is post reappearing PTE exam,is it mandatory to consider only the last attempted PTE score for EOI or its our wish based on the score.


Its up to you which attempt you want to use. the score is valid for 24 months. 
By the way how did u get 10 point for 60points, could you list out your S/W/R/L scores.


----------



## Sidhar

Below is how my points are calculated:
Age ==>25
Education ==>15
Relevent work Experience==>10 
L-80,R-75,S-82,W-78 ==>10 point(Proficient)


----------



## Gsun

Sidhar said:


> Below is how my points are calculated:
> Age ==>25
> Education ==>15
> Relevant work Experience==>10
> L-80,R-75,S-82,W-78 ==>10 point(Proficient)



You are almost close, practice a bit and try again if you score 79 in all you can claim 20 points and can expect an invitation in the subsequent rounds. 
With 60 points you have to wait endlessly.


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi guys,
This forum has been very useful for me thank you all for you effort
I just did Test A in golden kit and my score is 

Listening65
Reading56
Speaking51
Writing64

Grammar47
Oral Fluency39
Pronunciation46
Spelling55
Vocabulary60
Written Discourse47

I was planning to try my first attempt next Tuesday and need 65+ 
should practice intensively next few days and go for it because i feel i could do better or just wait 
Please advice.


----------



## devarajanbe

Hello ,

I am desperately looking for experts advice to improve my PTE score. It would be great if you share your thoughts on how to improve my score in each section and throw some light on it. To give a background, I started preparing for IELTS in Jan 2016 and scored L/S/R/W -6.5/6/6.5/6. As there are few drawbacks in manual evaluation and benefits in computer based exam, I switched to PTE. But now i am little worried about my decision as I am not able to score as planned. My PTE scores are given below. 

My Score:
11-Jun M1 -L/R/S/W -62/49/64/55 & ES- G/OF/P/S/V/WC -47/70/53/38/66/79
18-Jul PTEA - L/R/S/W -45/46/58/46 & ES-G/OF/P/S/V/WC -67/69/46/21/56/53
14-Aug M2 - L/R/S/W -61/52/62/57 & ES-G/OF/P/S/V/WC -65/55/55/60/62/75
23-Aug PTEA -L/R/S/W -60/54/54/64 & ES-G/OF/P/S/V/WC -68/49/54/66/65/79

I am aiming for just 65 in each section, but after spending many hours in a day for last three months I am not able to raise my score above 65 even in one section. I gone through many pages in this forum and adopted few methods in last attempt. I knew that I haven't properly managed time in reading and few mistakes due to causal approach. I am not sure how long will I take to fix these. Besides, I don't see much difference in my score in first mock and last actual PTE exam. Moreover, I practices pearson official , test plus, mac millan test builder and advantages hmmmmm. 

Really do I need to read some grammar book or watch some grammar video like ESL to increase my score ? :confused2: or change my approach or do i need to consult any ESL experts to get opinion  

Cheers,
Raj.


----------



## dj00912

Guys , 
i wanted to ask one thing. 
in listening section : 
if i write wrong spellings in fill in the blanks and write from dictation , Is my score from spelling subclass deducted or that particular question is marked wrong ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> Guys ,
> i wanted to ask one thing.
> in listening section :
> if i write wrong spellings in fill in the blanks and write from dictation , Is my score from spelling subclass deducted or that particular question is marked wrong ?


Yes!!!!!

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nvraja4u

Hi All

I have scheduled PTE on 14th Sep in The Chopras- Bangalore. But unexpectedly few hours ago i got a mail stating that the exam is required to be re-scheduled due to some issue...
But i did not understand on why and when this can be re-scheduled.

Is anyone in this forum experienced this kinda issue. Please light on this as I am really confused.

Thank you.


----------



## dj00912

Guys , 
i wanted to ask one thing. 
in listening section : 
if i write wrong spellings in fill in the blanks and write from dictation , Is my score from spelling subclass deducted or that particular question is marked wrong ?



Yes!!!!!

you mean marks are deducted from vocab not that particular question ?


----------



## dreamliner

nvraja4u said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have scheduled PTE on 14th Sep in The Chopras- Bangalore. But unexpectedly few hours ago i got a mail stating that the exam is required to be re-scheduled due to some issue...
> But i did not understand on why and when this can be re-scheduled.
> 
> Is anyone in this forum experienced this kinda issue. Please light on this as I am really confused.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

I had the same issue, they reschedule my exam due construction work. I found lot of difficulties as slots were not available and found one slot. 

But it was hell, I wrote my experience in this thread. Please check from my posts.



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same issue, they reschedule my exam due construction work. I found lot of difficulties as slots were not available and found one slot.
> 
> But it was hell, I wrote my experience in this thread. Please check from my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


this can be a center's problem, not the PTE glitch. 
please try other centers , look for ones which are silent and provide good peaceful atmosphere.


----------



## dj00912

guys, 
i wanted to know something relating to short answer questions :

q: what you do in the end to bake a cake ? 
sample answer : to cook in the oven 
my answer : cook in the oven . 


q: in which century automobile industry boomed ?
sample answer : the 20 th century.
my answer : in the 20 th century.

q: which season u are least likely to go skiing ?
sample answer: in summer
my answer : in summers


do these differences of prepositions/ difference of "s" in the answer affect your score/ considered wrong OR they are considered correct ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dj00912 said:


> guys,
> i wanted to know something relating to short answer questions :
> 
> q: what you do in the end to bake a cake ?
> sample answer : to cook in the oven
> my answer : place it in the oven
> 
> 
> q: in which century automobile industry boomed ?
> sample answer : the 20 th century.
> my answer : in the 20 th century. Correct
> 
> q: which season u are least likely to go skiing ?
> sample answer: in summer
> my answer : in winter
> 
> 
> do these differences of prepositions/ difference of "s" in the answer affect your score/ considered wrong OR they are considered correct ?


To answer your question , indeed yes.


Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys got my pte results. Got 87,87,90,81 l,r,s,w
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Hey bud congrats
Can I ask you how did you prepare your Reorder paragraphs and Fill in the blanks?
And did you miss any question in reading module like any Fill in the blank or multiple choice etc?


----------



## nvraja4u

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same issue, they reschedule my exam due construction work. I found lot of difficulties as slots were not available and found one slot.
> 
> But it was hell, I wrote my experience in this thread. Please check from my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Hi, 
I remember your post now. So any positive reply from PTE on this kind of disturbance during exam? I see you have complained to PTE..
Thanks


----------



## dreamliner

nvraja4u said:


> Hi,
> I remember your post now. So any positive reply from PTE on this kind of disturbance during exam? I see you have complained to PTE..
> Thanks


You better change your centre for exam. This construction work will go on for another 3 months. They are actually expanding for emergency vehicle to enter into the building. This is actually carried out by government+ building owner. 

They gave me another date saying the work will be on hold till your test complete. But it did not..

Talk to PTE and change your centre. I gave m

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys anyone have taken coaching form e2language.com plz guide me
really they helpful for pte ?.
thanks in advance.


----------



## tkbiswas

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok, As promised, Here are my thoughts regarding my experience with the exam
> 
> *Speaking*:
> Good news is you do no need to be 100% correct when it comes to interpreting a graph , pie chart or whatever. However, you need to try to be as Fluent as possible and try to pronounce words to the best of your abilities. Also, Structure your speech. For this i followed the format given in the following blog. https://nikholaswidjaja.blogspot.in/2015/11/pte-academic-describe-image.html
> 
> During the exam, even though i was aware that some of my replies were incorrect, i just powered through and spoke as fluently as i can with little to no Umms, uhhs.
> And this really boosted my score and i got a solid 90 in speaking even though some of my answers were incorrect. I started speaking as soon as the text changed to recording and clicked the next button as soon i was done speaking. I spoke about 20 to 30 seconds max. Oh also take notes, but dont spend too much time on it else you will loose track of what the speaker is talking about.
> 
> *Reading*: Read the question understand it and then try to read and understand the given passage as soon as possible. It's easy to loose track of time during the Reading exam so i kept a constant eye on the timer. Try to spend maximum amount of time on the multiple choice and multiple answer questions as they will either make or break your score. For fill in the blanks i did not use any strategies and i just selected answers based on my gut feeling :heh:
> 
> *Listening*:
> Your concentration is paramount here, before the speech starts quickly read the question and guess the context as this will help you to understand the speaker better. this is of course for MCMA and MCSA questions. As for other types of questions just pay attention and you are good to go.
> 
> *Writing*:
> For essay i followed this blog IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures. i would suggest that you do that as well because in practice test a b and in actual test i was able to score 90 in written discourse. I stuck to the structure that was given in the above blog. Thanks to ieltsadvantage.com i scored 7.5 in IELTS writing module as well. And no matter what you write make sure that your spelling punctuation capitalization all are on point. Please please don't forget to proof read whatever your write.
> 
> Please keep an eye on word limit if they ask you not to exceed 300words then don't exceed 300 words. You need to learn to convey more with less words.
> 
> *Method of preparation*:
> Official guide for Pte A and ptepractice.com gold kit that's all the materials i used for preparing for the exam. i would have spent less than 10 days for preparation. I did all my practice tests with BBC news or some noise playing in the background and this helped me a lot to focus during the actual exam.
> 
> Finally, you need to power through the exam even if you feel as though you have messed up some sections, i though i did speaking section horrifically bad but thats because i felt that some of my answers were incorrect but in the end my pronunciation and fluency propelled my overall scores to another level. My earlier preparation for Ielts exam did play a big role as well. All the best folks. Hope you all get 79+ in PTE. And please follow this forum, especially this post it gave me a lot of insight into the exam.


Hi gonnabeexpat,
First of all congratulations for your achievement and for sharing this tips. It helps us a lot. Though you have covered all of them, but also I have a small query:
During read aloud, how we should handle comma, full stop, hyphen, colon etc ?
Like as far as I know, for comma I need to give small pause and for full stop a little bit more pause. Is it correct process? And then what about the other symbols?

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## OZCallingUs

Today is not my day 

I gave my second attempt today, and my Speaking test was way disastrous than the previous one. To my shock, I got a combined bar & pie-chart with different and huge data shown in each of them and also the font-size shrinked to accommodate these two images. I couldn't gather 2-3 key points with correct figures within 25 seconds 
And this complexity was with THREE "Describe Images". Two "Short answer questions" consisted of quite complex tabular information.
Completely destroyed this attempt too !!

Might be I need to wait forever for NSW Invitation with 55 points. :confused2:


----------



## mv2016

nvraja4u said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have scheduled PTE on 14th Sep in The Chopras- Bangalore. But unexpectedly few hours ago i got a mail stating that the exam is required to be re-scheduled due to some issue...
> But i did not understand on why and when this can be re-scheduled.
> 
> Is anyone in this forum experienced this kinda issue. Please light on this as I am really confused.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, same with me. Now they have come up with either early morning 7am or 6pm slots.


----------



## nvraja4u

mv2016 said:


> Yes, same with me. Now they have come up with either early morning 7am or 6pm slots.


With whom you have checked mv2016? I mailed them but yet to hear from customer care..
Can you pls let me know if we would need to call or mail..I am currently out of country thats why mailed them.


----------



## mv2016

nvraja4u said:


> With whom you have checked mv2016? I mailed them but yet to hear from customer care..
> Can you pls let me know if we would need to call or mail..I am currently out of country thats why mailed them.


I called them and talked with customer support, unfortunately other center - Pearson Professional has no slot available until mid oct hence I scheduled for 15-Sep at Chopra's 6pm. Anybody else around at same timing?

Rescheduled for Chopra's Bangalore - 15th Sep - 6pm. Hope to get it through this time.


----------



## Micro111999

Hey mate,

Please do not loose hope. Wait for your results !! You never know 

Good luck with your results ..

Keep us posted .. Never ever give up .. Hoping u will receive ur desired score very soon



OZCallingUs said:


> Today is not my day
> 
> I gave my second attempt today, and my Speaking test was way disastrous than the previous one. To my shock, I got a combined bar & pie-chart with different and huge data shown in each of them and also the font-size shrinked to accommodate these two images. I couldn't gather 2-3 key points with correct figures within 25 seconds
> And this complexity was with THREE "Describe Images". Two "Short answer questions" consisted of quite complex tabular information.
> Completely destroyed this attempt too !!
> 
> Might be I need to wait forever for NSW Invitation with 55 points. :confused2:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

OZCallingUs said:


> Today is not my day
> 
> I gave my second attempt today, and my Speaking test was way disastrous than the previous one. To my shock, I got a combined bar & pie-chart with different and huge data shown in each of them and also the font-size shrinked to accommodate these two images. I couldn't gather 2-3 key points with correct figures within 25 seconds
> And this complexity was with THREE "Describe Images". Two "Short answer questions" consisted of quite complex tabular information.
> Completely destroyed this attempt too !!
> 
> Might be I need to wait forever for NSW Invitation with 55 points. :confused2:


Dude, if it's any consolation I felt the same way after giving my test. Just relax, who knows maybe the results will surprise you.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tkbiswas said:


> Hi gonnabeexpat,
> First of all congratulations for your achievement and for sharing this tips. It helps us a lot. Though you have covered all of them, but also I have a small query:
> During read aloud, how we should handle comma, full stop, hyphen, colon etc ?
> Like as far as I know, for comma I need to give small pause and for full stop a little bit more pause. Is it correct process? And then what about the other symbols?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


You're understanding is correct. Full stop comma only matters the rest don't. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## G.K

nvraja4u said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have scheduled PTE on 14th Sep in The Chopras- Bangalore. But unexpectedly few hours ago i got a mail stating that the exam is required to be re-scheduled due to some issue...
> But i did not understand on why and when this can be re-scheduled.
> 
> Is anyone in this forum experienced this kinda issue. Please light on this as I am really confused.
> 
> Thank you.


Just contact your test center guys and inform them about the email. They will raise an incident with PTE and you will get a call from PTE to ask for you prefered time and date to reschedule. It may be the case that your center has already done the above.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nt291

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member here and I desperately need some help. I need 79+ for PR and I have taken IELTS various times (my overall score was consistently 8.5, but either speaking or writing is 7.5, they keep being like that interchangeably). 

I decide to switch to PTE last month and took my first official test yesterday. My L, W and R were all from 75+ -> 90. However, my speaking score was terrible, I only scored 53, with pronunciation and fluency merely above 50.

I had followed all the tips from 90-scorers and I remembered I did not hesitate in my exam. Also, in most of my IELTS attempts before, I scored 8 or 8.5 in Speaking.

Thus, I'm not sure what I did wrong here. I feel Speaking is so hard as it can affect my scores in other sections. I just wonder if anybody has the same issue? One reason I can think of is that I may speak so strongly that the computer even recorded my breathing. But not sure if it's the case.

Thank you for your help! Please help me, I feel so disoriented now about what I should do next


----------



## dj00912

nt291 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new member here and I desperately need some help. I need 79+ for PR and I have taken IELTS various times (my overall score was consistently 8.5, but either speaking or writing is 7.5, they keep being like that interchangeably).
> 
> I decide to switch to PTE last month and took my first official test yesterday. My L, W and R were all from 75+ -> 90. However, my speaking score was terrible, I only scored 53, with pronunciation and fluency merely above 50.
> 
> I had followed all the tips from 90-scorers and I remembered I did not hesitate in my exam. Also, in most of my IELTS attempts before, I scored 8 or 8.5 in Speaking.
> 
> Thus, I'm not sure what I did wrong here. I feel Speaking is so hard as it can affect my scores in other sections. I just wonder if anybody has the same issue? One reason I can think of is that I may speak so strongly that the computer even recorded my breathing. But not sure if it's the case.
> 
> Thank you for your help! Please help me, I feel so disoriented now about what I should do next



i hope you did not speak into microphone holding to close to your mouth. 
secondly i hope u followed the structures of all the tasks in the speaking module.
thirdly did u click the next button as soon as finished the recording ?


----------



## nt291

dj00912 said:


> i hope you did not speak into microphone holding to close to your mouth.
> secondly i hope u followed the structures of all the tasks in the speaking module.
> thirdly did u click the next button as soon as finished the recording ?


Hi dj00912,

Thank you for your response. I can't really remember if I held the mic too close to my mouth or not, but I remember in the voice testing part, it was quite loud and I heard my breath. When I said "testing, testing", it seemed very strong, like someone is tapping into the microphone.

I did click next right after I finished recording. Does it affect my score? 

Thank you!


----------



## smarty_24uk

Dear friends, i am going to buy gold kit today to check my level, is it really helpful ?..I also want to buy a headset, i checked the logitech headset models but not able to decide which one is ok suggest some good model ?


----------



## dj00912

nt291 said:


> Hi dj00912,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I can't really remember if I held the mic too close to my mouth or not, but I remember in the voice testing part, it was quite loud and I heard my breath. When I said "testing, testing", it seemed very strong, like someone is tapping into the microphone.
> 
> I did click next right after I finished recording. Does it affect my score?
> 
> Thank you!


clicking next as soon as you finish has a posiitve effect.


----------



## dj00912

gonnabeexpat said:


> You're understanding is correct. Full stop comma only matters the rest don't.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


i have sent you the mail bro, 
please check it!


----------



## tkbiswas

gonnabeexpat said:


> You're understanding is correct. Full stop comma only matters the rest don't.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Hi gonnabeexpat,
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## warrenpat1987

I just took the Mock Test - Test A from the PTE Gold Prep test kit. My scores are as follows.

Communicative Skills

Listening 90
Reading 72
Speaking 82
Writing 89

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

I am quite shocked with my reading scores. I must've messed up on the fill in the blanks as they seemed pretty confusing. However, I am not sure how and why my speaking scores are low. Could it be that the "read aloud" bit did not capture my voice well, thereby affecting my reading score too? If not, could anyone please guide me to what needs to be done to improve reading? I'm freaking out.


----------



## Egyman

Dear friends,

I have a question. For summarize written text, the granted time is 10 minutes FOR EACH text or for the all thee texts?

Is it the same for summarize spoken text?

If 10 minutes for each text, I really believe it is a lot of time.


----------



## Luvin

*Technical Problem from PTE*

Dear Guys,
I hope you are well,
I am writing this regarding the problem I experienced this morning during PTE Academic. The problem is the test did not give me enough time for my listening part, usually it is from 45 minutes to 57 minutes to complete the listening session, however on my computer screen only show 20 minutes and it continued count down as I could not finish my Listening session. In addition, normally the test is about 3 hours, however my test this morning was only 2 hours and 35 minutes????:noidea::noidea::noidea:
I have attended to the test 3 times and I never had this problem with previous tests, until this happened,
I am looking forward for your support regarding this issue,


----------



## OZCallingUs

Egyman said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have a question. For summarize written text, the granted time is 10 minutes FOR EACH text or for the all thee texts?
> 
> Is it the same for summarize spoken text?
> 
> If 10 minutes for each text, I really believe it is a lot of time.


10 minutes is for each summarize written/spoken text. Utilize the time efficiently for planning, writing and checking for typos or grammar.


----------



## warrenpat1987

I just took the Mock Test - Test A from the PTE Gold Prep test kit. My scores are as follows.

Communicative Skills

Listening 90
Reading 72
Speaking 82
Writing 89

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

I am quite shocked with my reading scores. I must've messed up on the fill in the blanks as they seemed pretty confusing. However, I am not sure how and why my speaking scores are low. Could it be that the "read aloud" bit did not capture my voice well, thereby affecting my reading score too? If not, could anyone please guide me to what needs to be done to improve reading? I'm freaking out.


----------



## OZCallingUs

Luvin said:


> Dear Guys,
> I hope you are well,
> I am writing this regarding the problem I experienced this morning during PTE Academic. The problem is the test did not give me enough time for my listening part, usually it is from 45 minutes to 57 minutes to complete the listening session, however on my computer screen only show 20 minutes and it continued count down as I could not finish my Listening session. In addition, normally the test is about 3 hours, however my test this morning was only 2 hours and 35 minutes????:noidea::noidea::noidea:
> I have attended to the test 3 times and I never had this problem with previous tests, until this happened,
> I am looking forward for your support regarding this issue,


The time is based on number of questions in the Listening section. How many questions were unattempted?


----------



## OZCallingUs

warrenpat1987 said:


> I just took the Mock Test - Test A from the PTE Gold Prep test kit. My scores are as follows.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 72
> Speaking 82
> Writing 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am quite shocked with my reading scores. I must've messed up on the fill in the blanks as they seemed pretty confusing. However, I am not sure how and why my speaking scores are low. Could it be that the "read aloud" bit did not capture my voice well, thereby affecting my reading score too? If not, could anyone please guide me to what needs to be done to improve reading? I'm freaking out.


You've got a pretty good score. Nothing to worry ! Main exam reading would be comparatively easier.


----------



## Luvin

Dear OZ,
I got 15 questions in Listening part including 2 questions regarding write from spoken text, I assumed that I would have more than 40 minutes for listening part but i ran our of time at the fifth question???? I dont know why i did not have enough time??


----------



## OZCallingUs

Luvin said:


> Dear OZ,
> I got 15 questions in Listening part including 2 questions regarding write from spoken text, I assumed that I would have more than 40 minutes for listening part but i ran our of time at the fifth question???? I dont know why i did not have enough time??


Fifth question, That's strange.
Did you raise this concern with the test coordinators at the centre.
May be you should e-mail the PTE support team regarding this.


----------



## Luvin

Dear OZ,
I have requested for an investigation for this problem, however I dont think they will have any solution for this unless they will refund the money, but I am running out of time!
This is so weird!!


----------



## warrenpat1987

OZCallingUs said:


> You've got a pretty good score. Nothing to worry ! Main exam reading would be comparatively easier.


Thanks mate. I sure hope so. I'm gonna take the next mock test in a couple of days. I reckon I could practise reading off the CAT preparation material/


----------



## NP101

warrenpat1987 said:


> OZCallingUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a pretty good score. Nothing to worry ! Main exam reading would be comparatively easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. I sure hope so. I'm gonna take the next mock test in a couple of days. I reckon I could practise reading off the CAT preparation material/
Click to expand...

Can you please share the CAT preparation material?
Thanks


----------



## scorpionking

*New kid on the block*

Dear Members - I have joined this forum today. However, I have been reading the messages for the past one week. Indeed, it has lot of valuable information for everyone who wants to complete PTE with a good score. I have joined the forum to take full advantage from it. 

I am currently in Singapore, aspiring to relocate to Australia. I need to score 79+ in all modules to gain 20 points to be eligible for skilled migration via class 189. I have booked my PTE in October, and started the preparation a week back. 

Thanks for all your tips & tricks. I am sure, I will benefit from these. Please continue to share more information for everyone's benefit. I will do the same once my time comes :fingerscrossed:

Thank you.


----------



## warrenpat1987

NP101 said:


> Can you please share the CAT preparation material?
> Thanks


This is what I'm using Verbal Ability Tests | cat.wordpandit.com


----------



## OZCallingUs

I received an e-mail that my results are up, but on the pearson site, I'm receiving this message - "program error occured" when accessing my score report.

Did this happen with anyone else? Today being a Saturday, Customer Support Team is unavailable.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

OZCallingUs said:


> I received an e-mail that my results are up, but on the pearson site, I'm receiving this message - "program error occured" when accessing my score report.
> 
> Did this happen with anyone else? Today being a Saturday, Customer Support Team is unavailable.


Keep trying bro

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rajwinder singh

hlo frnds plz help me am unable to score in pte speaking


----------



## Sourabh123

mandy2137 said:


> Yes that is the same book. If you are doing 70% accurate with mcmilan then you can get through easily with 65+. Keep small things in mind while attempting real test.
> 
> All the best.


Hi,

Just wondering, I am also using McMilan's book for practice but not sure how you are getting score in it? Please could you guide? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NP101

warrenpat1987 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share the CAT preparation material?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm using Verbal Ability Tests | cat.wordpandit.com
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## riyapatel

hiii guys anyone have taken exam from rajkot transglob center plz guide me.

i m reappear exam on 15 sep and my last score was.
Listening-45,
Reading-46,
Speaking-32,
Writing-57,

Enabling skills
Grammar-80,
Oral fluency-38,
pronunciation-15,
spelling-49,
vocabulary-67,
written discourse-53.


i need 55 each plz expert guide me.


----------



## svermasverma

*My experience*

Yesterday I appeared at Storm group, Hyderabad for my PTE exam. Total 15 members were waiting there to give the exam. The administrator explained that all will be in the same room and exam will start at the same time, so it will be little noisy, but we need to concentrate on our exam and it will be fine. Once eye and palm identification were done, we waited for few minutes and then were escorted to the room. All were in the same room.

Finally, I positioned my headphone and checked it, voice was too loud, the admin told it will be fine. I started my test, initial test of microphone, i was not happy with my voice, recorded and played it again and again for 4 times, till i was little satisfied with my voice, but still I am not sure if it was fine.

Moved on to first section, the reading one. Once i have spoken the text, i waited for microphone to show me completed and shut down after 3 sec of silence, but it never happened, the bar showed recording still. Tried another one, same thing happened, I started to panic as i was not sure, i should do Next or wait for its status to show completed, another two questions and i raised my hand to call admin and asked him what should i do, it should automatically stop as i knew it does in practice exams. Not sure admin understood my question but he told, just click next, otherwise you will loose time.

Ok, i took deep breath and saw my time was running out. I started concentrating, I could hear all people voice and it made me distracted more, but its fine, i told myself, i can do it, and started my exam with full concentration. I think I missed 2 repeat sentences, 2 short answers, Graph was okay, and last essay because of time, could not completely check my spellings. 

Moved on, other sections were fine, left one multiple choice as could not understand the lecture. Finished the exam with 3 min remaining. I think i did fine, with little help from lady luck will be able to sail through. Nevertheless, there is always a second time, third time and so on till we achieve want we want in our lives. We need to just keep trying and keep pushing ourselves. 

I am trying for 20+ and if not, will be scheduling my exam again. Lets see. 

My essay topics were, "games and sports should not be made part of secondary schools" and "Marriage before study and established job", agree/disagree. 

Attaching my practice test scores as reference for group members and I know I need to work on my grammar and spellings.I have to.


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering, I am also using McMilan's book for practice but not sure how you are getting score in it? Please could you guide? Thanks in advance.


Please can someone respond, if it is possible or I have to purchase scored test for this? Thanks


----------



## abhitripathi

I too got the same notification for my exam scheduled on 10th Sep, I called up customer care, and requested them to reschedule . They will say the earliest available slots are in October, but if you persist they will give you options in Sep itself. I got mine preponed to 08th , the other available options were 15th & 16th Sep if i remember correctly but I didn't want to delay so I agreed for 08th one. DO gove it a try...All the best !


----------



## abhitripathi

G.K said:


> Just contact your test center guys and inform them about the email. They will raise an incident with PTE and you will get a call from PTE to ask for you prefered time and date to reschedule. It may be the case that your center has already done the above.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I too got the same notification for my exam scheduled on 10th Sep, I called up customer care, and requested them to reschedule . They will say the earliest available slots are in October, but if you persist they will give you options in Sep itself. I got mine preponed to 08th , the other available options were 15th & 16th Sep if i remember correctly but I didn't want to delay so I agreed for 08th one. DO gove it a try...All the best !


----------



## OZCallingUs

svermasverma said:


> *My experience*
> 
> Yesterday I appeared at Storm group, Hyderabad for my PTE exam. Total 15 members were waiting there to give the exam. The administrator explained that all will be in the same room and exam will start at the same time, so it will be little noisy, but we need to concentrate on our exam and it will be fine. Once eye and palm identification were done, we waited for few minutes and then were escorted to the room. All were in the same room.
> 
> Finally, I positioned my headphone and checked it, voice was too loud, the admin told it will be fine. I started my test, initial test of microphone, i was not happy with my voice, recorded and played it again and again for 4 times, till i was little satisfied with my voice, but still I am not sure if it was fine.
> 
> Moved on to first section, the reading one. Once i have spoken the text, i waited for microphone to show me completed and shut down after 3 sec of silence, but it never happened, the bar showed recording still. Tried another one, same thing happened, I started to panic as i was not sure, i should do Next or wait for its status to show completed, another two questions and i raised my hand to call admin and asked him what should i do, it should automatically stop as i knew it does in practice exams. Not sure admin understood my question but he told, just click next, otherwise you will loose time.
> 
> Ok, i took deep breath and saw my time was running out. I started concentrating, I could hear all people voice and it made me distracted more, but its fine, i told myself, i can do it, and started my exam with full concentration. I think I missed 2 repeat sentences, 2 short answers, Graph was okay, and last essay because of time, could not completely check my spellings.
> 
> Moved on, other sections were fine, left one multiple choice as could not understand the lecture. Finished the exam with 3 min remaining. I think i did fine, with little help from lady luck will be able to sail through. Nevertheless, there is always a second time, third time and so on till we achieve want we want in our lives. We need to just keep trying and keep pushing ourselves.
> 
> I am trying for 20+ and if not, will be scheduling my exam again. Lets see.
> 
> My essay topics were, "games and sports should not be made part of secondary schools" and "Marriage before study and established job", agree/disagree.
> 
> Attaching my practice test scores as reference for group members and I know I need to work on my grammar and spellings.I have to.


Oh ! Even I gave my exam at the same centre. What are your scores?


----------



## sam10

Any one have idea about chopras pte traing center ?


----------



## devarajanbe

Hello Verma, 

Hope you will get your desired score.

I saw your mock test scores and wondered how it is possible to score above 65 in writing and speaking with low enabling score?. When I compare with my scores , my enabling scores are above 70, but writing & speaking scores are less than 65. How are you approaching each task ? Can you give me a clue ? 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*spelling*



svermasverma said:


> *My experience*
> 
> Yesterday I appeared at Storm group, Hyderabad for my PTE exam. Total 15 members were waiting there to give the exam. The administrator explained that all will be in the same room and exam will start at the same time, so it will be little noisy, but we need to concentrate on our exam and it will be fine. Once eye and palm identification were done, we waited for few minutes and then were escorted to the room. All were in the same room.
> 
> Finally, I positioned my headphone and checked it, voice was too loud, the admin told it will be fine. I started my test, initial test of microphone, i was not happy with my voice, recorded and played it again and again for 4 times, till i was little satisfied with my voice, but still I am not sure if it was fine.
> 
> Moved on to first section, the reading one. Once i have spoken the text, i waited for microphone to show me completed and shut down after 3 sec of silence, but it never happened, the bar showed recording still. Tried another one, same thing happened, I started to panic as i was not sure, i should do Next or wait for its status to show completed, another two questions and i raised my hand to call admin and asked him what should i do, it should automatically stop as i knew it does in practice exams. Not sure admin understood my question but he told, just click next, otherwise you will loose time.
> 
> Ok, i took deep breath and saw my time was running out. I started concentrating, I could hear all people voice and it made me distracted more, but its fine, i told myself, i can do it, and started my exam with full concentration. I think I missed 2 repeat sentences, 2 short answers, Graph was okay, and last essay because of time, could not completely check my spellings.
> 
> Moved on, other sections were fine, left one multiple choice as could not understand the lecture. Finished the exam with 3 min remaining. I think i did fine, with little help from lady luck will be able to sail through. Nevertheless, there is always a second time, third time and so on till we achieve want we want in our lives. We need to just keep trying and keep pushing ourselves.
> 
> I am trying for 20+ and if not, will be scheduling my exam again. Lets see.
> 
> My essay topics were, "games and sports should not be made part of secondary schools" and "Marriage before study and established job", agree/disagree.
> 
> Attaching my practice test scores as reference for group members and I know I need to work on my grammar and spellings.I have to.


how did you manage to improve your spelling scores in the second test? I am struggling with the same issue.


----------



## nvraja4u

abhitripathi said:


> I too got the same notification for my exam scheduled on 10th Sep, I called up customer care, and requested them to reschedule . They will say the earliest available slots are in October, but if you persist they will give you options in Sep itself. I got mine preponed to 08th , the other available options were 15th & 16th Sep if i remember correctly but I didn't want to delay so I agreed for 08th one. DO gove it a try...All the best !


You have put the same centre i.e Chopras in Bangalore? Can you please share the contact number you tried..i called them but they mentioned its only available on 21st or 26th of sept. Can i have the number please i wil try again if its different one.
Thank you.


----------



## hunny_117

Muthu_Mdu said:


> Looking at my enabling skills, except spelling all other looks ok. But not sure because i got very low in writing and listening skills. As i mentioned early the last parts of listening sections has items that involves both listening and writing score, so could be those sections (fill in blanks, dictate items and another section half done, could be nearly 7 to 8 questions at the end) that i missed due to lack of time might have cost me more.
> 
> I did take break to drink water, but it will be less than couple of min. I did practice few online materials and followed this forum suggestions.


Hi Mithu,

Exactly the same has happened with me today. I could not complete last 4 question of PTE listening. Their recordings in Listening section were too much long and it kept going. I knew, I was getting short in time but I couldn't do anything. 17 question, Mostly Multiple choice and correct summary. And it screwed my listening section. I got 76 in listening last time. Lets see whats happens this time. 
Very disappointed.

- Hassan


----------



## mint123

Sourabh123 said:


> Please can someone respond, if it is possible or I have to purchase scored test for this? Thanks


There will be no score provided for that book. That is just a practice book. If you want to try scored test, you have to purchase the online test score from the PTE website. There are two tests available.


----------



## KennyP

enygma said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Is there any specific area that you are looking to improve?
> 
> I was missing the target only in speaking section (see below), which after some introspection was able to narrow down to the Describe Image and Retell lecture.
> 
> PTE 1: L/R/S/W-82/85/68/83
> PTE 2: L/R/S/W-85/90/65/90
> PTE 3: L/R/S/W-90/86/90/82
> 
> Once I knew where the problem was, the next step was to make focused efforts to improve in that area. How I did it? There are good number of practice tests available on Youtube on these areas, used them to practice well and once I started gaining confidence went ahead and booked the exam.
> 
> In terms of tips for speaking, remember fluency and pronunciation are the most important factors so:
> 1. Speak clearly and at a normal pace
> 2. Use proper intonation (important for Read aloud)- pause at comma and full stops, stress important words.
> 3. Avoid repetition of words as far as possible, few repetitions are OK,
> 4. Avoid stammering and correcting your self (if you really want to correct yourself, especially during Describe Image/Retell lecture sections, acknowledge the mistake and then say the correct word/point. You can use phrases like "...rather/beg your pardon..." and then say the correct figure/point. The objective is, you must be fluent. I believe it is ok to make few mistakes but not too many.
> 
> Use the below structure for describe Image:
> 1. Intro - The given <bar graph/line chart/pie chart/table/image> <depicts/illustrates/shows>....<just rephrase the title>.
> 2. <Highest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 3. <Lowest value>, <supporting sentence>
> 4. Conclusion/any other point that you think is worth pointing out
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


Hello,

would you mind sharing those Youtube vids? Thanks.


----------



## Sourabh123

hunny_117 said:


> Muthu_Mdu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my enabling skills, except spelling all other looks ok. But not sure because i got very low in writing and listening skills. As i mentioned early the last parts of listening sections has items that involves both listening and writing score, so could be those sections (fill in blanks, dictate items and another section half done, could be nearly 7 to 8 questions at the end) that i missed due to lack of time might have cost me more.
> 
> I did take break to drink water, but it will be less than couple of min. I did practice few online materials and followed this forum suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Exactly the same has happened with me today. I could not complete last 4 question of PTE listening. Their recordings in Listening section were too much long and it kept going. I knew, I was getting short in time but I couldn't do anything. 17 question, Mostly Multiple choice and correct summary. And it screwed my listening section. I got 76 in listening last time. Lets see whats happens this time.
> Very disappointed.
> 
> - Hassan
Click to expand...

Hi Hassan,

Not sure if I undetstood you correctly. You mentioned "17 question, Mostly Multiple choice and correct summary" - does it not follow similar structure with given types questions in every test? Or it is random, keeps changing?

Thanks


----------



## abhitripathi

nvraja4u said:


> You have put the same centre i.e Chopras in Bangalore? Can you please share the contact number you tried..i called them but they mentioned its only available on 21st or 26th of sept. Can i have the number please i wil try again if its different one.
> Thank you.




Yes i am appearing in Chopras...you may try 0008004402020 which is the customer care for India for PTE ...works only from 9 to 6 i guess...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

KennyP said:


> Hello,
> 
> would you mind sharing those Youtube vids? Thanks.


I don't have the link to those videos right now but you can try searching on YouTube for 'pte speaking practice' and you would get tons of videos which you can use. I just picked up from the list.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajwinder singh

plz give me pte essay written by u i tried pte 3 time not scored above 49 God bless u


----------



## svermasverma

OZCallingUs said:


> Oh ! Even I gave my exam at the same centre. What are your scores?


Still to get result.


----------



## svermasverma

devarajanbe said:


> Hello Verma,
> 
> Hope you will get your desired score.
> 
> I saw your mock test scores and wondered how it is possible to score above 65 in writing and speaking with low enabling score?. When I compare with my scores , my enabling scores are above 70, but writing & speaking scores are less than 65. How are you approaching each task ? Can you give me a clue ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


I am not sure exactly how it works out, but in speaking section oral fluency, no breaks, confidence, full sentences, structured format helps. Once i get the results will let you know in detailed what methods i followed for each section, if i am able to get desired results.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## svermasverma

abhishek.kiet said:


> how did you manage to improve your spelling scores in the second test? I am struggling with the same issue.


Spellings are extremely important. Our mind now-a-days are tuned to auto-correct features, so we don't really worry about spellings. First thing i did is, I stopped using this option in MS-Word and i will choose any topic and just start writing for 5 min, after that i will stop and review my spellings without looking for correct options. This helped me in writing task and training my brain for correct words. In the exam, it is very important that we check for errors. For my second essay, i missed to check properly as lack of time.

Also go through this list 

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

Hope it helps.


----------



## svermasverma

warrenpat1987 said:


> I just took the Mock Test - Test A from the PTE Gold Prep test kit. My scores are as follows.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 72
> Speaking 82
> Writing 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am quite shocked with my reading scores. I must've messed up on the fill in the blanks as they seemed pretty confusing. However, I am not sure how and why my speaking scores are low. Could it be that the "read aloud" bit did not capture my voice well, thereby affecting my reading score too? If not, could anyone please guide me to what needs to be done to improve reading? I'm freaking out.


Excellent Scores, Don't worry, you are doing great just keep on doing the same thing and practice and practice. All the best for main exam.


----------



## warrenpat1987

svermasverma said:


> Excellent Scores, Don't worry, you are doing great just keep on doing the same thing and practice and practice. All the best for main exam.


Thanks mate. Yea, I'm gonna make the best use of this week.


----------



## KennyP

enygma said:


> I don't have the link to those videos right now but you can try searching on YouTube for 'pte speaking practice' and you would get tons of videos which you can use. I just picked up from the list.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DreamerAnki

*PTE speaking module query?*

Hi All,

I have my PTE exam scheduled on 6th Sep and attempted my mock test-A few days back. I need 65+ in each section and got LRSW - (65,60,34,74). My spoken english is not that bad but I scored 0 in oral fluency and pronounciation  It seems there was some issue with my recordings or way I attempted it. 

For most of the reading text passages/questions, I completed the recording before time and waited for 3 sec for recorder to stop and clicked next thereafter. Is it the correct way or should I click the next button as soon as I am done with speaking for my question? Is there any stop recording button to be clicked before moving to next question? Please advice. I will attempt mock test-B appropriately then .


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Excellent material for PTE ques*

Hi All,

Check out the "E2 PTE" videos and webinars on Youtube guys for tips and strategies for all PTE questions. I found them quite good so though of sharing


----------



## svermasverma

DreamerAnki said:


> For most of the reading text passages/questions, I completed the recording before time and waited for 3 sec for recorder to stop and clicked next thereafter. Is it the correct way or should I click the next button as soon as I am done with speaking for my question? Is there any stop recording button to be clicked before moving to next question? Please advice. I will attempt mock test-B appropriately then .


Click next as soon as you finish speaking, i wish i had known this earlier. In actual tests there is no 3 sec time, it just keep on recording and eats up the time. My score is yet to come but i think this will affect my score, as i waited for recording to complete, even I finished it far earlier.


----------



## roop kaur

gerard_nguyen said:


> May I know how did you take note for Retell Lecture section? Many thanks.


hi anshul ,can u please send me pte preparation material.my email id is [email protected] in advanc for your assistance.


----------



## tkbiswas

OZCallingUs said:


> I received an e-mail that my results are up, but on the pearson site, I'm receiving this message - "program error occured" when accessing my score report.
> 
> Did this happen with anyone else? Today being a Saturday, Customer Support Team is unavailable.


Hey, Did you get your score? 
Today I also appeared from the same test center(Storm Hyderabad), though I am not confident enough to get a good score. I need 79+. Point break-up is same as yours!!

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## Hazz

Hellow everyone,

i gave two times PTE test, but havent achieved my desired score. I was needed 65 each, I am just failing in reading module each time. Would you guys please help me out in fill in the blanks section. I am getting stuck in this section.

i would be grateful to you if you guys please share some reading practice material for fill in the blanks and reorder paragraph. 

Thanking in advance.


----------



## arshadt86

I took PTE for the third time and my scores where not as expected . It actually came low, compared to my second attempt. Even in the mock tests my scores where good. 

I am in a wired situation.


----------



## OZCallingUs

tkbiswas said:


> Hey, Did you get your score?
> Today I also appeared from the same test center(Storm Hyderabad), though I am not confident enough to get a good score. I need 79+. Point break-up is same as yours!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


Hi, I got my scores and it was horrifying to see 

LWRS - 79,90,74, 62 (Speaking images were too complex)

I'll take some break and plan for my next attempt.
Did you receive yours?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi, I got my scores and it was horrifying to see
> 
> LWRS - 79,90,74, 62 (Speaking images were too complex)
> 
> I'll take some break and plan for my next attempt.
> Did you receive yours?


Damn that's harsh. Better luck next time


Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi, I got my scores and it was horrifying to see
> 
> LWRS - 79,90,74, 62 (Speaking images were too complex)
> 
> I'll take some break and plan for my next attempt.
> Did you receive yours?


Hi,
Its really heart breaking!! Last time was still better!! Though you faced some issues this time!
No I did not get my score, I just wrote today. May be will get tomorrow or day after.
In my case also one describe image was combination of pie chart and line graph. Could not explain correctly and messed up retell lecture also. I don't think will score a good marks...


----------



## Egyman

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi, I got my scores and it was horrifying to see
> 
> LWRS - 79,90,74, 62 (Speaking images were too complex)
> 
> I'll take some break and plan for my next attempt.
> Did you receive yours?


When someone scores 62 while his previous score for first attempt was 74, it is definitely frustrating. However, bro you are very close to your target.

Please don't give up and prepare again. I suggest to join coaching program, since sometimes others find our weakness points better than us.


----------



## riyapatel

hiii guys anyone have taken exam from rajkot transglob center plz guide me.

i m reappear exam on 15 sep and my last score was.
Listening-45,
Reading-46,
Speaking-32,
Writing-57,

Enabling skills
Grammar-80,
Oral fluency-38,
pronunciation-15,
spelling-49,
vocabulary-67,
written discourse-53.


i need 55 each plz expert guide me.


----------



## zanzoun

Dear all,
as i'm new to this. could you please explain the best technique to pass each section of the exam.


----------



## mullykim

Hi members,

I need some help on how to improve my PTE speaking scores

1st exam attempt : L 68/ R 67/ S 61/ W 68

Enabling skills
G 64
OF 60
P 52
S 63
V 81 
WD 51

2nd exam attempt: L 79/ R 75/ S 64/ W 75

Enabling skills
G 76
OF 71
P 70
S 77
V 59
WD 51

I feel like giving up but there is also a voice that is pushing me to go for the 3rd attempt. I need some more speaking tips apart from speaking clearly, stress, intonation, no hesitation, no false starts, no fillers, not speaking too fast/ too slow as I incorporated these and still didn't get a 65 in speaking. I need at least 65 in all modules for CPA assessment and 79+ to claim 20 points. Also, has anyone out there ever tried out TOEFL iBT or CAE?

Thanks.


----------



## dj00912

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi, I got my scores and it was horrifying to see
> 
> LWRS - 79,90,74, 62 (Speaking images were too complex)
> 
> I'll take some break and plan for my next attempt.
> Did you receive yours?



Bro just focus on speaking u will get 20 points. devote your time to speaking only. speaking and reading are interlinked and directly proportional to each other. 

good luck !


----------



## skinaqvi

Gents,
Good Morning, I am totally new here and want to know that how to prepare PTE and is there any free software download link to follow for practice?
Kindly guide me, looking forward for links to follow


----------



## world4srk

Thanks for all the help guys.
Finally cleared the PTE with 79+ in all sections


----------



## Annichristie

*PTE-A From Score Reportable*

I have given PTE on 24th August 2016. My computer froze during my Speaking Section, Then after my score was on hold and last night it was change to Score- reportable. But, Still didn't get my result. And I wonder, I can book another test as well. I don't know how come?

I am hoping to get asap. Need 65+ each in module. I am not confident about writing section, As I am weak in summarize passage. I don't want to delay my process. Is it good idea to take a coaching for PTE?

Is anyone like me.?

Thanks


----------



## world4srk

Annichristie said:


> I have given PTE on 24th August 2016. My computer froze during my Speaking Section, Then after my score was on hold and last night it was change to Score- reportable. But, Still didn't get my result. And I wonder, I can book another test as well. I don't know how come?
> 
> I am hoping to get asap. Need 65+ each in module. I am not confident about writing section, As I am weak in summarize passage. I don't want to delay my process. Is it good idea to take a coaching for PTE?
> 
> Is anyone like me.?
> 
> Thanks


Better to wait for the score . You never know , you might get the required score.


----------



## Micro111999

world4srk said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> Finally cleared the PTE with 79+ in all sections


Heartiest congratulations mate !! 

Good Luck for filing EOI 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

world4srk said:


> Better to wait for the score . You never know , you might get the required score.



Just got the Result

R: 61
W: 64
S: 72
L : 66

Just booked PTE again on 1st of October 2016.

I really don't know how to improve Reading Score. May be my Summarise Passage was not good enough. May be that affects my Reading and Writing Score. 

Any tips for Reading?
Or should I just take a coaching.

Any one Like me?
Any one in Melbourne?
How about Emdad Coaching centre?


----------



## Annichristie

dj00912 said:


> Bro just focus on speaking u will get 20 points. devote your time to speaking only. speaking and reading are interlinked and directly proportional to each other.
> 
> good luck !


Hi


Any tips for Reading..

I just got my result 
R:61
W:64
S:72
L:66

I booked next test on 1st of October 2016.


----------



## Annichristie

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi, I got my scores and it was horrifying to see
> 
> LWRS - 79,90,74, 62 (Speaking images were too complex)
> 
> I'll take some break and plan for my next attempt.
> Did you receive yours?



Just got the Result

R: 61
W: 64
S: 72
L : 66

Just booked PTE again on 1st of October 2016.

I really don't know how to improve Reading Score. May be my Summarise Passage was not good enough. May be that affects my Reading and Writing Score. 

Any tips for Reading?
Or should I just take a coaching.

Any one Like me?
Any one in Melbourne?
How about Emdad Coaching centre?


----------



## baokar1

Hi Guys,

I had given PTE test yesterday and I got score report today .I had given IELTS before and got L7 R6.5 W6.5 S7
L76 R77 S78 W82

I had referred to e2language.com videos on you tube practice testes I attempted from practicepte.com and one blog 
https://rajreviews.wordpress.com/2016/05/04/pte-academic-tips-and-tricks/

hope this will help you . One thing in writing section I followed for summrizing passage was to use the conclusion in last para and used other words from start and middle paras and kept the comprehension short

For essay i wrote the conclusion first and then started writing the intro , and 2 more paras and kept it to 250 words.

I would say keep it simple dont use too much complex vocab , listening is the most difficult as I could not attempt one question ,so time management is crucial

Hope this will help


----------



## svermasverma

world4srk said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> Finally cleared the PTE with 79+ in all sections


Congratulations !!! Please share some tips if you think will be useful for others.


----------



## svermasverma

baokar1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had given PTE test yesterday and I got score report today .I had given IELTS before and got L7 R6.5 W6.5 S7
> L76 R77 S78 W82
> 
> I had referred to e2language.com videos on you tube practice testes I attempted from practicepte.com and one blog
> https://rajreviews.wordpress.com/2016/05/04/pte-academic-tips-and-tricks/
> 
> hope this will help you . One thing in writing section I followed for summrizing passage was to use the conclusion in last para and used other words from start and middle paras and kept the comprehension short
> 
> For essay i wrote the conclusion first and then started writing the intro , and 2 more paras and kept it to 250 words.
> 
> I would say keep it simple dont use too much complex vocab , listening is the most difficult as I could not attempt one question ,so time management is crucial
> 
> Hope this will help


Thanks for tips. You have got score very fast, which place have you appeared? I have appeared on 27th in Hyderabad and status says "taken - Scores not reportable" , Anyone any idea what could have happened? May be some problem :confused2::confused2:


----------



## baokar1

svermasverma said:


> Thanks for tips. You have got score very fast, which place have you appeared? I have appeared on 27th in Hyderabad and status says "taken - Scores not reportable" , Anyone any idea what could have happened? May be some problem :confused2::confused2:


I appeared in Mumbai at edwise international. I dont have idea but you can get scores within 5 working days, you need to worry if you dont get your scores after that


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Folks,

I attempted PTE Acd for the first time on Aug 9 - got results on Aug 10.
L81/R84/S90/W84 - 20 points.

Im not an expert technical english speaker - my english is jus good enough.

PTE is evaluated by software - so, you have to understand tips and tricks to make the software give u more marks.

Youtube has a lot of tips for all these - I did my practice thru Youtube only for 2wks.
I was expecting 65+ score in all but got more.

Good luck to all prospective PTE guys...


----------



## Mudassar_SM

mullykim said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I need some help on how to improve my PTE speaking scores
> 
> 1st exam attempt : L 68/ R 67/ S 61/ W 68
> 
> Enabling skills
> G 64
> OF 60
> P 52
> S 63
> V 81
> WD 51
> 
> 2nd exam attempt: L 79/ R 75/ S 64/ W 75
> 
> Enabling skills
> G 76
> OF 71
> P 70
> S 77
> V 59
> WD 51
> 
> I feel like giving up but there is also a voice that is pushing me to go for the 3rd attempt. I need some more speaking tips apart from speaking clearly, stress, intonation, no hesitation, no false starts, no fillers, not speaking too fast/ too slow as I incorporated these and still didn't get a 65 in speaking. I need at least 65 in all modules for CPA assessment and 79+ to claim 20 points. Also, has anyone out there ever tried out TOEFL iBT or CAE?
> 
> Thanks.


Speaking Tips :
Retell Lecture - Please speak fluently - no need to focus on the content - jus speak the important technical words the speaker spoke - dont give a long pause - pronunciation shud be correct.

Good luck


----------



## baokar1

mullykim said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I need some help on how to improve my PTE speaking scores
> 
> 1st exam attempt : L 68/ R 67/ S 61/ W 68
> 
> Enabling skills
> G 64
> OF 60
> P 52
> S 63
> V 81
> WD 51
> 
> 2nd exam attempt: L 79/ R 75/ S 64/ W 75
> 
> Enabling skills
> G 76
> OF 71
> P 70
> S 77
> V 59
> WD 51
> 
> I feel like giving up but there is also a voice that is pushing me to go for the 3rd attempt. I need some more speaking tips apart from speaking clearly, stress, intonation, no hesitation, no false starts, no fillers, not speaking too fast/ too slow as I incorporated these and still didn't get a 65 in speaking. I need at least 65 in all modules for CPA assessment and 79+ to claim 20 points. Also, has anyone out there ever tried out TOEFL iBT or CAE?
> 
> Thanks.


go for third attempt may be there is something more in store for you may get 79 and you can claim 20 points . Speaking section in read aloud you can score more by speaking the sentences as you are explaining it to some one . Re-tell lecture is tough one note down important points and tell what main point the lecture is about . I had also noted down basic points and then re told the lecture . you can refer to e2language.com youtube videos that will help you


----------



## vrailey

world4srk said:


> Better to wait for the score . You never know , you might get the required score.


Hi, Please i sent you a PM


----------



## mullykim

Thanks Mudassar_SM


----------



## mullykim

baokar1 said:


> go for third attempt may be there is something more in store for you may get 79 and you can claim 20 points . Speaking section in read aloud you can score more by speaking the sentences as you are explaining it to some one . Re-tell lecture is tough one note down important points and tell what main point the lecture is about . I had also noted down basic points and then re told the lecture . you can refer to e2language.com youtube videos that will help you



Thanks Baokar1


----------



## piusford

Hello World4srk.

Please, can you tell me what you changed or tactice that improved your speaking score from blow 65 to 80+?


----------



## NP101

world4srk said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> Finally cleared the PTE with 79+ in all sections


 Congrats


----------



## NP101

Reading sucks 
Need to work on RE ORDER paras 
Anyone know online material with guide to solve RE ORDER ?


----------



## jonsnow86

Hi OZ,

I also took my exam from the same center and on the same day 27th and got result by next day afternoon.



I took exam from the same center twice.

My results as follows.
L - 69 / 85
W - 69 / 84
R - 74 / 73
S - 69 / 66

It am trying for 79+ and any one please give any helpful suggestions to improve my speaking scores 

Thanks


----------



## pipebritop

I had yesterday my third PTE. I didn't improved in anything. It is just frustrating. 

I will try in a month for my final attempt. But after that I just will stop spending money on exams.

Any advice?










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi guys,

Gave second attempt today. Hope this time by god's grace will pass through. Last time, i was very much confident but lost in speaking as headphone didn't record my clear voice. 

This time, I took extra care in this matter. 

Just wanna know , if the voice is too loud will it affect my score in speaking.

Waiting positively for tomorrow. Prayers.


----------



## Micro111999

rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Gave second attempt today. Hope this time by god's grace will pass through. Last time, i was very much confident but lost in speaking as headphone didn't record my clear voice.
> 
> This time, I took extra care in this matter.
> 
> Just wanna know , if the voice is too loud will it affect my score in speaking.
> 
> Waiting positively for tomorrow. Prayers.


Sit back and relax today. Be positive. Wish you good luck for your results.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi OZ,
> 
> I also took my exam from the same center and on the same day 27th and got result by next day afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I took exam from the same center twice.
> 
> My results as follows.
> L - 69 / 85
> W - 69 / 84
> R - 74 / 73
> S - 69 / 66
> 
> It am trying for 79+ and any one please give any helpful suggestions to improve my speaking scores
> 
> Thanks


Do you think there's some problem with STORM Group (Hyderabad) with Mic or recording? I lost in Speaking twice and managed to score in other sections well.


----------



## Egyman

I really need your help now. I am very confused.

I have been practicing PTE for almost two weeks, and today I have just finished my practice test A and the result is really bad 

My result is as follows:

Communicative Skills

Listening 57
Reading 46
Speaking 55
Writing 55

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 55
Pronunciation 41
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90

Overall score: 53

My last IELTS attempt result was L7/R6/W7/S8. Now I am really confused. Shall I practice more or switch back to IELTS? IELTS speaking and listening are very simple compared to PTE-A. Also, I believe that even reading (General) is much easier than PTE Academic reading.

What is your advice guys? I am really confused. My target score is 7/65+


----------



## ash_aus

*Pte a*

Hello Everybody ,

This is my first post and apologies if i did not follow the norms here. 


I gave my PTE exam on Aug26th (3rd attempt) and i have still not received my result.
The status says its "on hold" . Any faced the same issue ? Any ideas how long should i wait.

I am aiming for a 79+ in all sections and missed out the last time in reading with 76

Need your advice!!

Ashwin


----------



## rajwinder singh

no one here for help me about pte. pm me rjdhillon181atgmail dot com


----------



## rajwinder singh

i want to pte advantage book whats app no is +91nine.seven.eight.one.five.eight.zero.five.four.four pls msg me.


----------



## CHAGI

*Need Advise on PTE Exam*

Guys I have a question, I am planning for an Australian PR, Which PTE Exam should i appear, PTE-Academic or PTE- General,

Please Advise


----------



## Micro111999

CHAGI said:


> Guys I have a question, I am planning for an Australian PR, Which PTE Exam should i appear, PTE-Academic or PTE- General,
> 
> Please Advise


PTE Academic

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Hi Folks,

Got the results, 3rd attempt.

Listening 70 
Reading 69 
Speaking 71 
Writing 69 

Grammar 66 
Oral Fluency 73 
Pronunciation 51 
Spelling 90 
Vocabulary 62 
Written Discourse 53

Will share few tips lator.

Thanks every one!


----------



## svermasverma

sanjeewa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got the results, 3rd attempt.
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 69
> Speaking 71
> Writing 69
> 
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 51
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> Will share few tips lator.
> 
> Thanks every one!


Hey Congrats and nice to see people getting desired points ...Mine 4 days over, still no result ...same status - score not reportable.....Its killing me


----------



## jonsnow86

I don't know whether it is the problem with the center or with our speaking but i can surely say one thing that Storm Group is better than professional Pearson center in Hyderabad


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi guys...gave 2nd attempt in pte. L/R/S/W - 67/63/56/73 gopsvw - 90/60/51/52/67/90..avrg 65. This will do to get 10 points. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnkswnt

I have been remained a silent member of this forum but I would like to thank you all for all the tips and strategies you all shared in this forum. I got my positive result this time i.e., 65 individually. It was my 3 attempt.
Reading- 65
Listening- 66
Speaking- 81
Writing- 65

Grammar- 80
Oral fluency- 74
Pronunciation- 85
Vocabulary- 88
Spelling- 65
Written Discourse- 81

Thanks everyone for helping me for getting the desired score.

And All the Best for the rest of the members. Hope you all get your desired scores.


----------



## svermasverma

jonsnow86 said:


> I don't know whether it is the problem with the center or with our speaking but i can surely say one thing that Storm Group is better than professional Pearson center in Hyderabad


Oh, i gave my tests at Storm Hyderabad, and i see few people got low speaking score in Storm, Hyderabad. Do you mean even Professional Pearson center, Hyderabad, you experienced some issue?

I am waiting for my scores, gave tests on 27th and i was thinking if i get low i should try in Professional Pearson center, Hyderabad. Whats your experience?


----------



## rtbrfr

Congrats dear..what practice u did to score above 81 in speaking. Pl help


samb19802000 said:


> Could you please update your enabling scores.





shnkswnt said:


> I have been remained a silent member of this forum but I would like to thank you all for all the tips and strategies you all shared in this forum. I got my positive result this time i.e., 65 individually. It was my 3 attempt.
> Reading- 65
> Listening- 66
> Speaking- 81
> Writing- 65
> 
> Grammar- 80
> Oral fluency- 74
> Pronunciation- 85
> Vocabulary- 88
> Spelling- 65
> Written Discourse- 81
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me for getting the desired score.
> 
> And All the Best for the rest of the members. Hope you all get your desired scores.



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow86

rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys...gave 2nd attempt in pte. L/R/S/W - 67/63/56/73 gopsvw - 90/60/51/52/67/90..avrg 65. This will do to get 10 points.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No that wont be sufficient to get 10 points u need to score min 65 in all sections..


----------



## svermasverma

shnkswnt said:


> I have been remained a silent member of this forum but I would like to thank you all for all the tips and strategies you all shared in this forum. I got my positive result this time i.e., 65 individually. It was my 3 attempt.
> Reading- 65
> Listening- 66
> Speaking- 81
> Writing- 65
> 
> Grammar- 80
> Oral fluency- 74
> Pronunciation- 85
> Vocabulary- 88
> Spelling- 65
> Written Discourse- 81
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me for getting the desired score.
> 
> And All the Best for the rest of the members. Hope you all get your desired scores.


Congrats !!! its great !! and thanks for the wishes. We all need it at all stages.


----------



## jonsnow86

svermasverma said:


> Oh, i gave my tests at Storm Hyderabad, and i see few people got low speaking score in Storm, Hyderabad. Do you mean even Professional Pearson center, Hyderabad, you experienced some issue?
> 
> I am waiting for my scores, gave tests on 27th and i was thinking if i get low i should try in Professional Pearson center, Hyderabad. Whats your experience?


My first attempt was in Storm Group Hyderabad and it took 5 days for me to get the result so don't worry u will get it.

regarding Professional Pearson center my friend had very bad experience he said it was a very small room and our voice might get distracted by others and the proctors in the center are not able to help on that issue.


----------



## Micro111999

sanjeewa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got the results, 3rd attempt.
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 69
> Speaking 71
> Writing 69
> 
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 51
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> Will share few tips lator.
> 
> Thanks every one!


Congratulations !!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnkswnt

Thank you so much rtbrfr.
For speaking make sure that you should be fluent as well as your pronunciation should be clear enough so that computer can recognize your voice and can give you a good score as well in speaking as per me I think that content does not really matters much. Much matters is the oral fluency and pronunciation. In speaking aloud just speak fluently and clearly with pauses while seeing fullstop and comma. In repeat sentences although you do not remember the whole sentence just remember atleast 50% of the sentence and speak it fluently and clearly. In describe image prepare a format or a structure which you can use for all the images like Introduction, Highest lowest trend or just speak any 2 to 3 important points and conclusion. In retell lecture do take the notes. It helps a lot. Just get to know the main idea of the lecture and then speak it in your own words. And my suggestion will be that dont try to speak umm, ahh, and all such type of words.


----------



## rtbrfr

Thank shnswht. I will take care in future. Just need to know with this score 1) which state can givd me early invite. As i am @ 55+5. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnkswnt

svermasverma said:


> Congrats !!! its great !! and thanks for the wishes. We all need it at all stages.




Thank you svermasverma.


----------



## svermasverma

jonsnow86 said:


> My first attempt was in Storm Group Hyderabad and it took 5 days for me to get the result so don't worry u will get it.
> 
> regarding Professional Pearson center my friend had very bad experience he said it was a very small room and our voice might get distracted by others and the proctors in the center are not able to help on that issue.


Thanks for sharing experience. I sincerely wish i don't have to go through another round. Lets see.. :boxing::boxing:


----------



## rtbrfr

Guys...after 2 attempts and disappointed in speaking. I would go back to ielts. Wht do u advise. Can i get above 7 in speaking especially.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

rtbrfr said:


> Guys...after 2 attempts and disappointed in speaking. I would go back to ielts. Wht do u advise. Can i get above 7 in speaking especially.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Don't go to ielts pte speaking is easy as content is not much matter I spoke nonsense in describe image.. fluency is important. What your score?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi guys...gave 2nd attempt in pte. L/R/S/W - 67/63/56/73 gopsvw - 90/60/51/52/67/90..avrg 65. This will do to get 10 points. <br />
<br />
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

For sanjeewa above scores

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys...gave 2nd attempt in pte. L/R/S/W - 67/63/56/73 gopsvw - 90/60/51/52/67/90..avrg 65. This will do to get 10 points. <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I think you are very close. In my second attempt very similar results to you, I improved 57 to 71. just speak fast loud and clear. If you have money buy few practice tests and do until your speaking increase. Thats what I did.

try to shadowing sample read louds form macmillon. try to get same phase.


----------



## rtbrfr

Thnks sanjeewa for the suggestion. Will try. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

*Tips*

Hi all,

These are my tips,

*Speking*

1. Speak fluent. Fast. Clear. 50% contents. In re-tell lecture and describe an image, just keep speaking using keywords. Don't pause too long.

2. Read Loud. apply same and read LOUD if you are a soft tone speaker. Do shadowing when practice.

3. If you have money buy practice tests and do until you improve your speaking. 

4. short answer question, I got few wrong answers. I think it does not carry more marks.

*Reading*

Practice is key here.

1. Read daily. BBC or daily mail or any website. learn academic words as much as you can. 

2. Practice on re-order paras deeply.

3. Never leave MQMA without answering. those are the easiest to answer. Don't afraid to the length of the text. just do it believe me.

4. Read twice once filled fill in the blanks. 

*Listening*

1 Listen to BBC4 daily. that is enough!

*Writing*

1. Just write essays form essay list that's enough 

PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.

Good luck all. :fingerscrossed:
And don't do IELTS pls.


----------



## romero2005

sanjeewa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> These are my tips,
> 
> *Speking*
> 
> 1. Speak fluent. Fast. Clear. 50% contents. In re-tell lecture and describe an image, just keep speaking using keywords. Don't pause too long.
> 
> 2. Read Loud. apply same and read LOUD if you are a soft tone speaker. Do shadowing when practice.
> 
> 3. If you have money buy practice tests and do until you improve your speaking.
> 
> 4. short answer question, I got few wrong answers. I think it does not carry more marks.
> 
> *Reading*
> 
> Practice is key here.
> 
> 1. Read daily. BBC or daily mail or any website. learn academic words as much as you can.
> 
> 2. Practice on re-order paras deeply.
> 
> 3. Never leave MQMA without answering. those are the easiest to answer. Don't afraid to the length of the text. just do it believe me.
> 
> 4. Read twice once filled fill in the blanks.
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> 1 Listen to BBC4 daily. that is enough!
> 
> *Writing*
> 
> 1. Just write essays form essay list that's enough
> 
> PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.
> 
> Good luck all. :fingerscrossed:
> And don't do IELTS pls.


mahcan (friend) thanks *4* *ur* valuable input. i also agree with *u* that BBC4 is valuable. Thanks again
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Micro111999

Hi NP & others,

Hope these links will help you all to practice para jumbles. These have been shared somewhere on this forum which I have referred and used them for my preparation

https://www.mockbank.com/bulletin/v...=979076&utm_campaign=Nightly_2015-10-12_22:30
Introduction to Parajumble, Concepts on : Verbal Ability | Lofoya
Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
Para Jumbles or Jumbled sentences
Parajumbles - Jumbled paragraphs



NP101 said:


> Reading sucks
> Need to work on RE ORDER paras
> Anyone know online material with guide to solve RE ORDER ?


----------



## smarty_24uk

I gave mock test from gold kit yesterday. my score are as given below. 

Listening - 64
Reading - 51
Speaking - 53
Writing - 62

Enabling Skills 
Grammar- 47
Oral Fluency - 57
Pronunciation - 37
Spelling - 81
Vocabulary - 66
Written Discourse - 47

I have a target of 65+ in all. With the above score i am nowhere near to it.

Speaking- i am not able give ans to repeat sentence, voice was not clear. describe image - saw some new images, was not able to pick the high and low. Re-tell lecture - it was hard too.

Reading- All questions were tough!

I gave 3 tests from PTE academics book. My score was not that bad in all the three. But i don't know how things went wrong in mock test ?

I need expert advice on how to improve and reach my target score.

Kind regards
Smarty


----------



## romero2005

smarty_24uk said:


> I gave mock test from gold kit yesterday. my score are as given below.
> 
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 51
> Speaking - 53
> Writing - 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar- 47
> Oral Fluency - 57
> Pronunciation - 37
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary - 66
> Written Discourse - 47
> 
> I have a target of 65+ in all. With the above score i am nowhere near to it.
> 
> Speaking- i am not able give ans to repeat sentence, voice was not clear. describe image - saw some new images, was not able to pick the high and low. Re-tell lecture - it was hard too.
> 
> Reading- All questions were tough!
> 
> I gave 3 tests from PTE academics book. My score was not that bad in all the three. But i don't know how things went wrong in mock test ?
> 
> I need expert advice on how to improve and reach my target score.
> 
> Kind regards
> Smarty


You might be able to get a good score in real exam. Do some more practice


----------



## Jascha

Can anyone explain me how to get PTE practice gold kit online. I tried many times to buy online but it is giving an error "invalid credit card type".


----------



## Jascha

Can anyone help me on this issue..can we get individually online gold mock test kit? Can anyone give the correct website address?when I tried to buy from PTE practice site, it is giving an error as invalid credit card type. Has anyone got the same error before? I would like to get advice on this please...


----------



## svermasverma

Jascha said:


> Can anyone help me on this issue..can we get individually online gold mock test kit? Can anyone give the correct website address?when I tried to buy from PTE practice site, it is giving an error as invalid credit card type. Has anyone got the same error before? I would like to get advice on this please...


Which bank credit card you tried? I have used HDFC credit card and it worked fine.


----------



## lav2016

*PTE exam*

Hi,

Has anyone given the PTE test in Pearson Centre in Bangalore. I have booked my test on 6th Sept!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## svermasverma

smarty_24uk said:


> I gave mock test from gold kit yesterday. my score are as given below.
> 
> Listening - 64
> Reading - 51
> Speaking - 53
> Writing - 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar- 47
> Oral Fluency - 57
> Pronunciation - 37
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary - 66
> Written Discourse - 47
> 
> I have a target of 65+ in all. With the above score i am nowhere near to it.
> 
> Speaking- i am not able give ans to repeat sentence, voice was not clear. describe image - saw some new images, was not able to pick the high and low. Re-tell lecture - it was hard too.
> 
> Reading- All questions were tough!
> 
> I gave 3 tests from PTE academics book. My score was not that bad in all the three. But i don't know how things went wrong in mock test ?
> 
> I need expert advice on how to improve and reach my target score.
> 
> Kind regards
> Smarty


Try repeating the Sample questions till you are confident in speaking. Generally as per forum member's experience the real exam will be slightly easier, work on these modules .

Grammar- 47
Oral Fluency - 57
Pronunciation - 37

Practice, practice and practice these are three golden words which will help all of us to sail through ..


----------



## Jascha

I have used common wealth bank credit card,bcz I am in Australia.Have you put the numbers together or put a hyphen after 4 numbers


----------



## svermasverma

Yesterday night got PTE Pearson's mail.I have given my exam on 27 Aug in Hyderabad Storm group, and still waiting for my results. Well, not much surprised as I landed up in those small number of cases, whose results got delayed due to unknown reasons. 

This whole process will definitely make us better, as human beings, teaching some of real virtues of life like patience, hard work, dare to dream and overcome fear of unknown. Preparing for the worst and hoping for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

===========================
Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores 
through your web account.

Thank you for your patience.
============================


----------



## svermasverma

Jascha said:


> I have used common wealth bank credit card,bcz I am in Australia.Have you put the numbers together or put a hyphen after 4 numbers


Automatically it takes hyphen - in between, i have just put numbers.


----------



## Jascha

Oh!! Hyphen was not coming automatically. When I entered only numbers,it showed below that it should contain16digits


----------



## Jascha

Can you send me the website address


----------



## svermasverma

Jascha said:


> Can you send me the website address


https://ptepractice.com/

I have attached the image, check, here hyphen is shown automatically.


----------



## Jascha

Yes..it is the same..I have entered only numbers. It showed a message card number should be 16 digits, where I have already entered correct 16 digits. It's really irritating...


----------



## svermasverma

Jascha said:


> Yes..it is the same..I have entered only numbers. It showed a message card number should be 16 digits, where I have already entered correct 16 digits. It's really irritating...


May be browser issue? Try Google Chrome or Firefox ...if still same problem them may be this credit card is not recognized ?

https://creditcardjs.com/credit-card-type-detection


----------



## dink2s

svermasverma said:


> Yesterday night got PTE Pearson's mail.I have given my exam on 27 Aug in Hyderabad Storm group, and still waiting for my results. Well, not much surprised as I landed up in those small number of cases, whose results got delayed due to unknown reasons.
> 
> This whole process will definitely make us better, as human beings, teaching some of real virtues of life like patience, hard work, dare to dream and overcome fear of unknown. Preparing for the worst and hoping for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> ===========================
> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores
> through your web account.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> ============================


Wish you luck!!


----------



## farazaid01

Hi. This is the link from where u can practise for PTE Exam.

it has all practise material that is free.

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download


Also do all tutorials from youtube.

Do both mock exams of pearson website.

Attempt first mock, use the results to work on ur weaker areas
then attempt second mock

Again use results to work on weaker areas

thats what m doing as well ...

good luck!!!!!! and thank you everyone for your guidance 

This forum is very helpful !!


----------



## Jascha

Yes it was the browser issue!!!!!!!.thank you so much for your help....thank you


----------



## svermasverma

Jascha said:


> Yes it was the browser issue!!!!!!!.thank you so much for your help....thank you


Glad to hear, your problem got solved.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Dude thanks for the links... can you share more information and tips. I am preparing right now and planning to take PTE by month end September. 4 weeks of preparation. 



Micro111999 said:


> Hi NP & others,
> 
> Hope these links will help you all to practice para jumbles. These have been shared somewhere on this forum which I have referred and used them for my preparation
> 
> https://www.mockbank.com/bulletin/v...=979076&utm_campaign=Nightly_2015-10-12_22:30
> Introduction to Parajumble, Concepts on : Verbal Ability | Lofoya
> Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
> Para Jumbles or Jumbled sentences
> Parajumbles - Jumbled paragraphs


----------



## Micro111999

Np mate .. This thread is actually a bible for information about PTE A. I have shared my tips in my earlier posts which you can access by going into my earlier posts.

If you are looking for anything particular, please feel free to ask. 

Please create a timetable for 4 weeks and strictly and rigorously follow it.. What score u r aiming at?

Good luck with your preparation 



Subhash Bohra said:


> Dude thanks for the links... can you share more information and tips. I am preparing right now and planning to take PTE by month end September. 4 weeks of preparation.


----------



## NP101

Micro111999 said:


> Hi NP & others,
> 
> Hope these links will help you all to practice para jumbles. These have been shared somewhere on this forum which I have referred and used them for my preparation
> 
> https://www.mockbank.com/bulletin/v...=979076&utm_campaign=Nightly_2015-10-12_22:30
> Introduction to Parajumble, Concepts on : Verbal Ability | Lofoya
> Practice Parajumble Questions: Verbal Ability, page-1 | Lofoya
> Para Jumbles or Jumbled sentences
> Parajumbles - Jumbled paragraphs
> 
> 
> 
> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading sucks
> Need to work on RE ORDER paras
> Anyone know online material with guide to solve RE ORDER ?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Asifskeep

*PTE A success.*

Good days guys,

I appeared for my PTE A on 26th of August/16 and successfully achieved my desired score of 81/82/85/86- R/L/W/S. I prepared for the exam for two weeks and out of those 14 days, i read through the whole forum for first two days. I started from NIL, all i knew was that i will not be able to appear twice. I browsed through out the internet to get every bit of information available. The most comprehensive source i came across was this forum. I will recommend anyone who's planning to appear for PTE to read through the whole forum.

My heartiest thanks to every single one sharing their experience. 

I also appeared for ielts. Summing up the two exam based on my experience, my opinion is, PTE A is more like Mathematics while IELTS is like literature. I reckon its all down to techniques coupled with english skills to excel in PTE . Hardwork, motivation and confidence is vital. I first schemed out my weak points and emphasized full-on on the topics i faced difficulty. 

Firstly, 2 weeks are not enough to develop your English skills as a whole but 7 days are fair enough to develop your skills to tackle a specific form of exam. So i developed my techniques. 

I will term the speaking section to be the most important because if you struggle with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture, you are going nowhere. Motivation will be low, lack of confidence and will eventually jeopardize the whole exam. Its down to how much you practice and how you train your brain towards improving short term memory for repeat sentence. For these three sections, refer to Kenny's, mcmillan's and the official PTE guide. You will be good to go if you are proficient in these 3 books. I didnt overload myself with study materials. I refereed to 10 sample tests in these books and studied the answer keys and prepared myself. 

Other than that, its a time framed exam. We have to know where to look and how to react at the earliest. Train your brain and work hard. 

Oh yes, dont forget to give the practice exams online.

Cheers guys. 

Regards
Asif. lane:


----------



## gagsaus

Asifskeep said:


> Good days guys,
> 
> I appeared for my PTE A on 26th of August/16 and successfully achieved my desired score of 81/82/85/86- R/L/W/S. I prepared for the exam for two weeks and out of those 14 days, i read through the whole forum for first two days. I started from NIL, all i will not be able to appear twice. I browsed through out the internet to get every bit of information available. The most comprehensive source i found was this forum. I will recommend anyone who's planning to appear for PTE to read through the whole forum.
> 
> My heartiest thanks to every single one sharing their experience.
> 
> I also appeared for ielts. Summing up the two exam based on my experience, my opinion is, PTE A is more like Mathematics while IELTS is like literature. I reckon its all down to techniques coupled with english skills to excel in PTE . Hardwork, motivation and confidence is vital. I first schemed out my weak points and emphasized full-on on the topics i faced difficulty.
> 
> Firstly, 2 weeks are not enough to develop your English skills as a whole but 7 days are fair enough to develop your skills to tackle a specific form of exam. So i developed my techniques.
> 
> I will term the speaking section to be the most important because if you struggle with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture, you are going nowhere. Motivation will be low, lack of confidence and will eventually jeopardize the whole exam. Its down to how much you practice and how you train your brain towards improving short term memory for repeat sentence. For these three sections, refer to Kenny's, mcmillan's and the official PTE guide. You will be good to go if you are proficient in these 3 books. I didnt overload myself with study materials. I refereed to 10 sample tests in these books and studied the answer keys and prepared myself.
> 
> Other than that, its a time framed exam. We have to know where to look and how to react at the earliest. Train your brain and work hard.
> 
> Oh yes, dont forget to give the practice exams online.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> Regards
> Asif. lane:


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## wja_2016

Hi, may i ask is anyone took the PTE-A by using the experiences from IELTS, which means less practice time?

I can't clear band7 for 3times in writing.


----------



## Micro111999

Asifskeep said:


> Good days guys,
> 
> I appeared for my PTE A on 26th of August/16 and successfully achieved my desired score of 81/82/85/86- R/L/W/S. I prepared for the exam for two weeks and out of those 14 days, i read through the whole forum for first two days. I started from NIL, all i knew was that i will not be able to appear twice. I browsed through out the internet to get every bit of information available. The most comprehensive source i came across was this forum. I will recommend anyone who's planning to appear for PTE to read through the whole forum.
> 
> My heartiest thanks to every single one sharing their experience.
> 
> I also appeared for ielts. Summing up the two exam based on my experience, my opinion is, PTE A is more like Mathematics while IELTS is like literature. I reckon its all down to techniques coupled with english skills to excel in PTE . Hardwork, motivation and confidence is vital. I first schemed out my weak points and emphasized full-on on the topics i faced difficulty.
> 
> Firstly, 2 weeks are not enough to develop your English skills as a whole but 7 days are fair enough to develop your skills to tackle a specific form of exam. So i developed my techniques.
> 
> I will term the speaking section to be the most important because if you struggle with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture, you are going nowhere. Motivation will be low, lack of confidence and will eventually jeopardize the whole exam. Its down to how much you practice and how you train your brain towards improving short term memory for repeat sentence. For these three sections, refer to Kenny's, mcmillan's and the official PTE guide. You will be good to go if you are proficient in these 3 books. I didnt overload myself with study materials. I refereed to 10 sample tests in these books and studied the answer keys and prepared myself.
> 
> Other than that, its a time framed exam. We have to know where to look and how to react at the earliest. Train your brain and work hard.
> 
> Oh yes, dont forget to give the practice exams online.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> Regards
> Asif. lane:


Congratulations mate ! Good luck for your next steps

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep

Ofcourse you can. Writing in PTE is a bit more structured. You have a set of 30 essays and probably you can hit them on your main exam. You can write and later organize using cut/paste commands. 
Essays for PTE are pretty head on. PLAN,WRITE and REVISE. Not much of a huddle if you have got your skills.


----------



## Asifskeep

Micro111999 said:


> Congratulations mate ! Good luck for your next steps
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Asifskeep

wja_2016 said:


> Hi, may i ask is anyone took the PTE-A by using the experiences from IELTS, which means less practice time?
> 
> I can't clear band7 for 3times in writing.


Ofcourse you can. Writing in PTE is a bit more structured. You have a set of 30 essays and probably you can hit them on your main exam. You can write and later organize using cut/paste commands. 
Essays for PTE are pretty head on. PLAN,WRITE and REVISE. Not much of a huddle if you have got your skills.


----------



## ibbz87

guys is it possible to complete PTE A mock test in multiple sittings?
or it has to be finished in one sitting?
i am kind of finding it hard to find time

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## wja_2016

Asifskeep said:


> Ofcourse you can. Writing in PTE is a bit more structured. You have a set of 30 essays and probably you can hit them on your main exam. You can write and later organize using cut/paste commands.
> Essays for PTE are pretty head on. PLAN,WRITE and REVISE. Not much of a huddle if you have got your skills.


Noted and thanks for the advise.


----------



## Micro111999

ibbz87 said:


> guys is it possible to complete PTE A mock test in multiple sittings?
> or it has to be finished in one sitting?
> i am kind of finding it hard to find time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes you can, but the very purpose of mock test will fail.

In the actual test environment you do not have the liberty of multiple sittings. just one break of 10 min.

If you r serious about PTE and want good result, please complete your mock test in one sitting as it will give you better indicator of your score. Rest is your call.

Best wishes .. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel

Hello,
Can anyone share the PDF of PTE B1 and B2.
Thanks.


----------



## svermasverma

My results finally came, but its extremely disappointing , speaking deprived me of my even +10 points. For Storm group,Hyderabad , i see genuine problem for speaking score. 

Well, I lost first round with PTE monster, its feels bad :violin: , will be booking it again , but seriously thinking of changing the center. :fencing:

Any suggestions on anything ??


----------



## OZCallingUs

svermasverma said:


> My results finally came, but its extremely disappointing , speaking deprived me of my even +10 points. For Storm group,Hyderabad , i see genuine problem for speaking score.
> 
> Well, I lost first round with PTE monster, its feels bad :violin: , will be booking it again , but seriously thinking of changing the center. :fencing:
> 
> Any suggestions on anything ??


Oh, that's really bad. Hope you'll clear it the next time :fingerscrossed:

What's more bothering is that you scored pretty well in mock tests than the main exam.
What I heard from others, is that Begumpet professional centre is no better than STORM. 

Try speaking to Lokesh about this, if you have his number.


----------



## svermasverma

OZCallingUs said:


> Oh, that's really bad. Hope you'll clear it the next time :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What's more bothering is that you scored pretty well in mock tests than the main exam.
> What I heard from others, is that Begumpet professional centre is no better than STORM.
> 
> Try speaking to Lokesh about this, if you have his number.


Yes, my results contradict the popular belief that we will score more than the practice tests. I am sure I did okay in exam, I was not happy with microphone from beginning as recording was not proper, I wish I could have done something. 

Anyway, will start preparing again ....I have pm you for Lokesh number, if possible please share....


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hello All 

Just Booked my PTEA took the date of 30th September and now have to work really hard to get 79+ in all section.. that is what my need is 

I am still struggling in Writing area... have to work a lot on that. any suggestions


last thing, I purchased my voucher from https://ptevoucher.in website and paid 9750/- INR only


----------



## Subhash Bohra

I have taken test center as Edwise Pune FC Road... anybody has any experience about this center.. how are things there...


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys

I have purchased the official guide and te practise test plus.. so do you think i should buy PTE Scored tests i mean if these two can help me through or do i need more not sure.


----------



## svermasverma

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have purchased the official guide and te practise test plus.. so do you think i should buy PTE Scored tests i mean if these two can help me through or do i need more not sure.


PTE scored tests are good for practice, to get real feel of the exam. They can help you in guiding but does this give you hundred percent guarantee, No...as each of us are unique in this world, so are our experiences. As per commons forum members opinion, you should buy the Gold kit, but who have not bought it also were able to sail through...

Think about your capabilities, try sample tests in ptepractice.com and decide ...

All the best...


----------



## zooter80

Guys,

Let me give you my story. I prepared hard for IELTS - 2 hours everyday for a month and here are my scores:

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 9
Writing: 7
Speaking: 9

I was thoroughly disappointed as I was aiming for band 8 in all to get 20 points. Though what I scored was good, I was getting only 10 points.

I wanted to do another attempt at IELTS and concentrate on writing to boost my score. But the earliest available date was end of October. Then I heard about PTE and decided to book for it...this time I did slightly lesser practice..about 1.5 hours for a month, but skipping many days in between. Also, I had decided that I won't practice anymore 1 day before the exam to give my mind some rest.

4 or 5 days before the exam, I got an email from PTE that the test center cannot conduct the test due to some infrastructure issues and I had to reschedule it. I got worried as I wanted to get these points quickly and if needed do 1 more IELTS. Because in the meantime, I realized that IELTS can be booked via IDP too which was available on Sep 10. But anyways, as luck would have it, I got the exam for the very next day, i.e. 1st Sep instead of 31st August.

Sep 1 - D-day arrived and thank God it was 1 day before the national strike in India. I went to the center. The test was delayed by about 5 minutes because major construction noise was happening outside which was the infrastructure issue and this was at 6 PM. I waited for 5 minutes after the instruction but decided to proceed as the noise didn't seem to be stopping.

As I went through the exam, I was in a sweat at a few points. 

1 - somebody was speaking very loudly and it was disturbing me. So I gave a 30 second gap or something to let him finish before I started my speaking (in between questions).

2 - Describe image was getting tougher and tougher that the last question i could hardly even speak 2 or 3 points. But I knew this was good as I had read that the computer keeps serving up progressively difficult or easier questions based on your score. So, I guessed that I must have been doing well since I've never encountered these type of images before in any of the practice tests.

3 - Suddenly I realized that I was running out of time and had to speed up...I actually clicked next to a few questions before the time was out to save a few precious seconds. Some of the lectures were really long -- much longer than the practice ones with one actually touching 100 seconds or so which seemed like an eternity! And I could see the time running down. But somehow I managed to finish the section on time....

One of my issues was that I was worried about how the erasable notepad would be and whether it would be difficult to take notes. Actually, this is much easier than taking notes on a paper and pen, so trust me guys (and gals), this was good

Another issue that I noticed was that the recording didn't stop after 3 seconds when somebody next to me was speaking. I was trying to complain to the supervisor both during and after the test, but he assured me that the speakers have noise cancellation qualities and I need not worry. I thought ok fine, leave it. 

Finally I finished the exam, I was tired and went home to have a well deserved drink! But I was confident that I would be able to crack 79 points.

Next day I got an email that the results are ready (though they say 5 days). I was literally shaking when I opened the email which directed me to go to the website and login. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the scores. Here they are:

Overall: 90

Speaking: 90
Writing: 89
Listening: 89
Reading: 90

(Maybe I got them mixed up, but 2 were 90 and 2 were 80). I was over the moon.

Trust me, PTE is way easier and better. Go for it and get your best possible scores! Now applying for various states etc. but let's see, that's another battle.

Hope my story inspires somebody and thanks for reading such a big post!


----------



## zooter80

Btw, I used 2 practice tests - 1 that PTE provides and the 2nd one is a very nice shared material from somebody in Quora -- https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5EKT5bYCMMaVV9rNmhkVjdYeU0

(The shared drive has a few tests, I had time only to go through 2 of the material, but it has about 15 tests). Hope this helps somebody


----------



## Micro111999

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Let me give you my story. I prepared hard for IELTS - 2 hours everyday for a month and here are my scores:
> 
> Listening: 8.5
> Reading: 9
> Writing: 7
> Speaking: 9
> 
> I was thoroughly disappointed as I was aiming for band 8 in all to get 20 points. Though what I scored was good, I was getting only 10 points.
> 
> I wanted to do another attempt at IELTS and concentrate on writing to boost my score. But the earliest available date was end of October. Then I heard about PTE and decided to book for it...this time I did slightly lesser practice..about 1.5 hours for a month, but skipping many days in between. Also, I had decided that I won't practice anymore 1 day before the exam to give my mind some rest.
> 
> 4 or 5 days before the exam, I got an email from PTE that the test center cannot conduct the test due to some infrastructure issues and I had to reschedule it. I got worried as I wanted to get these points quickly and if needed do 1 more IELTS. Because in the meantime, I realized that IELTS can be booked via IDP too which was available on Sep 10. But anyways, as luck would have it, I got the exam for the very next day, i.e. 1st Sep instead of 31st August.
> 
> Sep 1 - D-day arrived and thank God it was 1 day before the national strike in India. I went to the center. The test was delayed by about 5 minutes because major construction noise was happening outside which was the infrastructure issue and this was at 6 PM. I waited for 5 minutes after the instruction but decided to proceed as the noise didn't seem to be stopping.
> 
> As I went through the exam, I was in a sweat at a few points.
> 
> 1 - somebody was speaking very loudly and it was disturbing me. So I gave a 30 second gap or something to let him finish before I started my speaking (in between questions).
> 
> 2 - Describe image was getting tougher and tougher that the last question i could hardly even speak 2 or 3 points. But I knew this was good as I had read that the computer keeps serving up progressively difficult or easier questions based on your score. So, I guessed that I must have been doing well since I've never encountered these type of images before in any of the practice tests.
> 
> 3 - Suddenly I realized that I was running out of time and had to speed up...I actually clicked next to a few questions before the time was out to save a few precious seconds. Some of the lectures were really long -- much longer than the practice ones with one actually touching 100 seconds or so which seemed like an eternity! And I could see the time running down. But somehow I managed to finish the section on time....
> 
> One of my issues was that I was worried about how the erasable notepad would be and whether it would be difficult to take notes. Actually, this is much easier than taking notes on a paper and pen, so trust me guys (and gals), this was good
> 
> Another issue that I noticed was that the recording didn't stop after 3 seconds when somebody next to me was speaking. I was trying to complain to the supervisor both during and after the test, but he assured me that the speakers have noise cancellation qualities and I need not worry. I thought ok fine, leave it.
> 
> Finally I finished the exam, I was tired and went home to have a well deserved drink! But I was confident that I would be able to crack 79 points.
> 
> Next day I got an email that the results are ready (though they say 5 days). I was literally shaking when I opened the email which directed me to go to the website and login. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the scores. Here they are:
> 
> Overall: 90
> 
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 89
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 90
> 
> (Maybe I got them mixed up, but 2 were 90 and 2 were 80). I was over the moon.
> 
> Trust me, PTE is way easier and better. Go for it and get your best possible scores! Now applying for various states etc. but let's see, that's another battle.
> 
> Hope my story inspires somebody and thanks for reading such a big post!


Many congratulations Zooter and best wishes for next steps

Though it was long but honestly it will be inspiring for many who are still stuck with IELTS.

Good luck mate

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

*Thanks*



Asifskeep said:


> Good days guys,
> 
> I appeared for my PTE A on 26th of August/16 and successfully achieved my desired score of 81/82/85/86- R/L/W/S. I prepared for the exam for two weeks and out of those 14 days, i read through the whole forum for first two days. I started from NIL, all i knew was that i will not be able to appear twice. I browsed through out the internet to get every bit of information available. The most comprehensive source i came across was this forum. I will recommend anyone who's planning to appear for PTE to read through the whole forum.
> 
> My heartiest thanks to every single one sharing their experience.
> 
> I also appeared for ielts. Summing up the two exam based on my experience, my opinion is, PTE A is more like Mathematics while IELTS is like literature. I reckon its all down to techniques coupled with english skills to excel in PTE . Hardwork, motivation and confidence is vital. I first schemed out my weak points and emphasized full-on on the topics i faced difficulty.
> 
> Firstly, 2 weeks are not enough to develop your English skills as a whole but 7 days are fair enough to develop your skills to tackle a specific form of exam. So i developed my techniques.
> 
> I will term the speaking section to be the most important because if you struggle with repeat sentence,describe image and retell lecture, you are going nowhere. Motivation will be low, lack of confidence and will eventually jeopardize the whole exam. Its down to how much you practice and how you train your brain towards improving short term memory for repeat sentence. For these three sections, refer to Kenny's, mcmillan's and the official PTE guide. You will be good to go if you are proficient in these 3 books. I didnt overload myself with study materials. I refereed to 10 sample tests in these books and studied the answer keys and prepared myself.
> 
> Other than that, its a time framed exam. We have to know where to look and how to react at the earliest. Train your brain and work hard.
> 
> Oh yes, dont forget to give the practice exams online.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> Regards
> Asif. lane:


Thanks for your valuable input mate also best of luck


----------



## romero2005

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Let me give you my story. I prepared hard for IELTS - 2 hours everyday for a month and here are my scores:
> 
> Listening: 8.5
> Reading: 9
> Writing: 7
> Speaking: 9
> 
> I was thoroughly disappointed as I was aiming for band 8 in all to get 20 points. Though what I scored was good, I was getting only 10 points.
> 
> I wanted to do another attempt at IELTS and concentrate on writing to boost my score. But the earliest available date was end of October. Then I heard about PTE and decided to book for it...this time I did slightly lesser practice..about 1.5 hours for a month, but skipping many days in between. Also, I had decided that I won't practice anymore 1 day before the exam to give my mind some rest.
> 
> 4 or 5 days before the exam, I got an email from PTE that the test center cannot conduct the test due to some infrastructure issues and I had to reschedule it. I got worried as I wanted to get these points quickly and if needed do 1 more IELTS. Because in the meantime, I realized that IELTS can be booked via IDP too which was available on Sep 10. But anyways, as luck would have it, I got the exam for the very next day, i.e. 1st Sep instead of 31st August.
> 
> Sep 1 - D-day arrived and thank God it was 1 day before the national strike in India. I went to the center. The test was delayed by about 5 minutes because major construction noise was happening outside which was the infrastructure issue and this was at 6 PM. I waited for 5 minutes after the instruction but decided to proceed as the noise didn't seem to be stopping.
> 
> As I went through the exam, I was in a sweat at a few points.
> 
> 1 - somebody was speaking very loudly and it was disturbing me. So I gave a 30 second gap or something to let him finish before I started my speaking (in between questions).
> 
> 2 - Describe image was getting tougher and tougher that the last question i could hardly even speak 2 or 3 points. But I knew this was good as I had read that the computer keeps serving up progressively difficult or easier questions based on your score. So, I guessed that I must have been doing well since I've never encountered these type of images before in any of the practice tests.
> 
> 3 - Suddenly I realized that I was running out of time and had to speed up...I actually clicked next to a few questions before the time was out to save a few precious seconds. Some of the lectures were really long -- much longer than the practice ones with one actually touching 100 seconds or so which seemed like an eternity! And I could see the time running down. But somehow I managed to finish the section on time....
> 
> One of my issues was that I was worried about how the erasable notepad would be and whether it would be difficult to take notes. Actually, this is much easier than taking notes on a paper and pen, so trust me guys (and gals), this was good
> 
> Another issue that I noticed was that the recording didn't stop after 3 seconds when somebody next to me was speaking. I was trying to complain to the supervisor both during and after the test, but he assured me that the speakers have noise cancellation qualities and I need not worry. I thought ok fine, leave it.
> 
> Finally I finished the exam, I was tired and went home to have a well deserved drink! But I was confident that I would be able to crack 79 points.
> 
> Next day I got an email that the results are ready (though they say 5 days). I was literally shaking when I opened the email which directed me to go to the website and login. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the scores. Here they are:
> 
> Overall: 90
> 
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 89
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 90
> 
> (Maybe I got them mixed up, but 2 were 90 and 2 were 80). I was over the moon.
> 
> Trust me, PTE is way easier and better. Go for it and get your best possible scores! Now applying for various states etc. but let's see, that's another battle.
> 
> Hope my story inspires somebody and thanks for reading such a big post!


Thanks for the input. best of luck buddy


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Congrats Man !!! can you share your strategy about the essay and summary... I am working on it and took the date of 30th september and this time do not want to miss it need 79+ in each section.

I have 28 days to be precise and i have to improve my writing skills a lot. Other sections with practice i can improve i have no doubt.. but scared with writing 




zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Let me give you my story. I prepared hard for IELTS - 2 hours everyday for a month and here are my scores:
> 
> Listening: 8.5
> Reading: 9
> Writing: 7
> Speaking: 9
> 
> I was thoroughly disappointed as I was aiming for band 8 in all to get 20 points. Though what I scored was good, I was getting only 10 points.
> 
> I wanted to do another attempt at IELTS and concentrate on writing to boost my score. But the earliest available date was end of October. Then I heard about PTE and decided to book for it...this time I did slightly lesser practice..about 1.5 hours for a month, but skipping many days in between. Also, I had decided that I won't practice anymore 1 day before the exam to give my mind some rest.
> 
> 4 or 5 days before the exam, I got an email from PTE that the test center cannot conduct the test due to some infrastructure issues and I had to reschedule it. I got worried as I wanted to get these points quickly and if needed do 1 more IELTS. Because in the meantime, I realized that IELTS can be booked via IDP too which was available on Sep 10. But anyways, as luck would have it, I got the exam for the very next day, i.e. 1st Sep instead of 31st August.
> 
> Sep 1 - D-day arrived and thank God it was 1 day before the national strike in India. I went to the center. The test was delayed by about 5 minutes because major construction noise was happening outside which was the infrastructure issue and this was at 6 PM. I waited for 5 minutes after the instruction but decided to proceed as the noise didn't seem to be stopping.
> 
> As I went through the exam, I was in a sweat at a few points.
> 
> 1 - somebody was speaking very loudly and it was disturbing me. So I gave a 30 second gap or something to let him finish before I started my speaking (in between questions).
> 
> 2 - Describe image was getting tougher and tougher that the last question i could hardly even speak 2 or 3 points. But I knew this was good as I had read that the computer keeps serving up progressively difficult or easier questions based on your score. So, I guessed that I must have been doing well since I've never encountered these type of images before in any of the practice tests.
> 
> 3 - Suddenly I realized that I was running out of time and had to speed up...I actually clicked next to a few questions before the time was out to save a few precious seconds. Some of the lectures were really long -- much longer than the practice ones with one actually touching 100 seconds or so which seemed like an eternity! And I could see the time running down. But somehow I managed to finish the section on time....
> 
> One of my issues was that I was worried about how the erasable notepad would be and whether it would be difficult to take notes. Actually, this is much easier than taking notes on a paper and pen, so trust me guys (and gals), this was good
> 
> Another issue that I noticed was that the recording didn't stop after 3 seconds when somebody next to me was speaking. I was trying to complain to the supervisor both during and after the test, but he assured me that the speakers have noise cancellation qualities and I need not worry. I thought ok fine, leave it.
> 
> Finally I finished the exam, I was tired and went home to have a well deserved drink! But I was confident that I would be able to crack 79 points.
> 
> Next day I got an email that the results are ready (though they say 5 days). I was literally shaking when I opened the email which directed me to go to the website and login. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the scores. Here they are:
> 
> Overall: 90
> 
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 89
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 90
> 
> (Maybe I got them mixed up, but 2 were 90 and 2 were 80). I was over the moon.
> 
> Trust me, PTE is way easier and better. Go for it and get your best possible scores! Now applying for various states etc. but let's see, that's another battle.
> 
> Hope my story inspires somebody and thanks for reading such a big post!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Thanks Man !!! Let me give it a week and then i will decide. i want to know how i will score because practice tests are not scored. I am planning to buy an essay evaluation service too because i am really scared of writing section



svermasverma said:


> PTE scored tests are good for practice, to get real feel of the exam. They can help you in guiding but does this give you hundred percent guarantee, No...as each of us are unique in this world, so are our experiences. As per commons forum members opinion, you should buy the Gold kit, but who have not bought it also were able to sail through...
> 
> Think about your capabilities, try sample tests in ptepractice.com and decide ...
> 
> All the best...


----------



## zooter80

Subhash Bohra said:


> Congrats Man !!! can you share your strategy about the essay and summary... I am working on it and took the date of 30th september and this time do not want to miss it need 79+ in each section.
> 
> I have 28 days to be precise and i have to improve my writing skills a lot. Other sections with practice i can improve i have no doubt.. but scared with writing


Summary writing is actually pretty straightforward. I watched some Youtube videos for tips. What I learnt is that if there are 3 paragraphs, you pull out the meaning of the 3 into 3 different sentences and then combine them into one sentence using commas, but, however, and words. Sorry I don't know the technical english term for what this is called

For Essay writing, practice is key. I hated writing in IELTS prep, and even in PTE I skipped much practice. But general strategy is firstly, write down the advantages/disadvantages or agree/disagree points and see which has more points that you can talk about. In my own test, even though I didn't like a point of view, I agreed with that point of view simply because there were more points.

Use a Opening paragraph where you either agree/disagree with the topic and give 2 reasons that you're going to talk about. Then expand on each point in a separate paragraph. If possible, give some fake examples

Then conclude with the same reasoning as in the opening. If possible add some extra masala on why the opposing point is wrong or maybe talk about how to overcome an opposing point to support your side of the argument.

Finally, leave some time at the end to check Capitalization, full stops and spelling. Then if you have some more time, replace simple words with more complex or fancy jargon.

Good luck!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Thanks !!! I am right now just practicing and practicing... will keep these points in my mind.. 



zooter80 said:


> Summary writing is actually pretty straightforward. I watched some Youtube videos for tips. What I learnt is that if there are 3 paragraphs, you pull out the meaning of the 3 into 3 different sentences and then combine them into one sentence using commas, but, however, and words. Sorry I don't know the technical english term for what this is called
> 
> For Essay writing, practice is key. I hated writing in IELTS prep, and even in PTE I skipped much practice. But general strategy is firstly, write down the advantages/disadvantages or agree/disagree points and see which has more points that you can talk about. In my own test, even though I didn't like a point of view, I agreed with that point of view simply because there were more points.
> 
> Use a Opening paragraph where you either agree/disagree with the topic and give 2 reasons that you're going to talk about. Then expand on each point in a separate paragraph. If possible, give some fake examples
> 
> Then conclude with the same reasoning as in the opening. If possible add some extra masala on why the opposing point is wrong or maybe talk about how to overcome an opposing point to support your side of the argument.
> 
> Finally, leave some time at the end to check Capitalization, full stops and spelling. Then if you have some more time, replace simple words with more complex or fancy jargon.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

*Speaking*

Hi Guys 

Can you please provide your comments. I've recorded below text and attached the audio.. Please advise on how to improve (need 79+ in all sections)

*"Analysts were impressed by the improvement in margins reported across all regions, apart from the United Kingdom, and said that this reflected a clear effort to improve profitability across the business. Although the turnaround is still in its early stages and the valuation looks full, given the challenge of turning around such a large and complex business, this is certainly an impressive start"*


P.S.: please remove .doc in the end as .wma is not able to upload.


----------



## Ishara

My results came yesterday..., Really dissapointing about Reading

L - 70
S - 71
W - 66
R - 64 

I missed my chance by 1 mark...
Time for the reading was really tough.. I don't knw what to do


----------



## admiralmirage9

Ishara said:


> My results came yesterday..., Really dissapointing about Reading
> 
> L - 70
> S - 71
> W - 66
> R - 64
> 
> I missed my chance by 1 mark...
> Time for the reading was really tough.. I don't knw what to do




Is this your first time ?

not sure if re score will help because as per customer support of PTE they say they only do rescore of speaking and writing...


I guess do it more time until PTE is satisfied by the amount of money you have spent:noidea:


----------



## romero2005

Ishara said:


> My results came yesterday..., Really dissapointing about Reading
> 
> L - 70
> S - 71
> W - 66
> R - 64
> 
> I missed my chance by 1 mark...
> Time for the reading was really tough.. I don't knw what to do


Oh.......... u can crack next time for sure


----------



## DreamerAnki

*PTE Speaking scores*

Hi All,

I have my PTE exam scheduled on 6th Sep. I have attempted both online mock tests but got surprisingly low marks in speaking :confused2:. In test A, I waited for 3 sec before moving to next ques and thought this could be reason for low marks. Then in second attempt I moved to next ques as soon I ended up speaking, still 0 in oral fluency. Do you think it could be some thing to do with my mic recorder? Does speaking score also impacts reading marks, as they are also less than expected (65+ in all)

PTE mock test B results---
LRSW - 74,58,34,79
vocab - 77,* oral fluency - 10, pronunciation-22*, grammer-90, written discourse - 85, spelling - 90

My spoken english is not that bad  as suggested by some folks, I also tried to record my speech using online sites dictation.io, speechpad.pw and it recorded around 75-80% of sentences correctly. What should I do??.. need help  :noidea:


----------



## paramSG

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you please provide your comments. I've recorded below text and attached the audio.. Please advise on how to improve (need 79+ in all sections)
> 
> *"Analysts were impressed by the improvement in margins reported across all regions, apart from the United Kingdom, and said that this reflected a clear effort to improve profitability across the business. Although the turnaround is still in its early stages and the valuation looks full, given the challenge of turning around such a large and complex business, this is certainly an impressive start"*
> 
> 
> P.S.: please remove .doc in the end as .wma is not able to upload.


Hi Subhash,

Your pronunciation looks good but I think you were too fast as you tried to finish this text in 22 seconds. Please find my recorded audio for the same text and review it. I completed this text in 28 seconds.

Hi All,

Can you please review my audio as well and give your valuable feedback/comments?

As I am getting less score in oral fluency (oral fluency score between 50 and 55) and Pronunciation between 60 and 63.

Note- Replace ".doc" with ".wma"

Thanks in advance.


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## hm56

Hello,
I will be attempting my 4th PTE test in 2 days. In my last attempt I got 79+ in RLW but got 78 in speaking. So giving it a shot to get 8 each in PTE. 
I just wanted to know has the pattern of test changed in the last few months or is it the same. Can someone share the list of latest essays too. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zooter80

hm56 said:


> Hello,
> I will be attempting my 4th PTE test in 2 days. In my last attempt I got 79+ in RLW but got 78 in speaking. So giving it a shot to get 8 each in PTE.
> I just wanted to know has the pattern of test changed in the last few months or is it the same. Can someone share the list of latest essays too.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think anything has changed in terms of pattern because the PTE sample that I got seemed to be published in 2015

With regards to essays, I think a mistake would be to use a sample list. Instead just google for essays (you can pick up IELTS general essay topics too). The point is to get more experience in writing essays on different topics. Since you already got 79+ in RLW, I would suggest find out your weak areas in Listening and practice more on those areas rigorously (off course practice other areas too in general, but more focus on areas you're weak in)

Good luck and hope you crack it this time!


----------



## G.K

rtbrfr said:


> Guys...after 2 attempts and disappointed in speaking. I would go back to ielts. Wht do u advise. Can i get above 7 in speaking especially.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hello Mate,

Speaking is all about clear pronunciation and fluency. 
We (in India) use our tongue to speak and do not have a habit of using our lips and jaws. For a better understanding, look at a native English speaker(in movies or news channels). They open their mouth wide while speaking. We just need to copy them (though don't try to copy their accent). 

How to do it: Have a smiling face (closed lips), keep your face in the same position and speak. Try to move your jaws as well when required. You may feel stupid while doing this but I can guarantee you that your scores will improve. 
You can try this at home. Record your voice while reading a paragraph in normal position - as you speak normally.
Now record the same paragraph with the tips I have given above. 
Listen to both the recordings and you will realise that the second recording has a more clear pronunciation. Practice on your fluency as well and you will see the results.

This is a tested technique and has worked for me for clear pronunciation.

Cheers!
GK


----------



## anis2212

hm56 said:


> Hello,
> I will be attempting my 4th PTE test in 2 days. In my last attempt I got 79+ in RLW but got 78 in speaking. So giving it a shot to get 8 each in PTE.
> I just wanted to know has the pattern of test changed in the last few months or is it the same. Can someone share the list of latest essays too.
> Thanks in advance.



Recently I experienced more picture based answer short questions in the speaking section.

Regards
Anis


----------



## G.K

farazaid01 said:


> Hi. This is the link from where u can practise for PTE Exam.
> 
> it has all practise material that is free.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c&export=download
> 
> 
> Also do all tutorials from youtube.
> 
> Do both mock exams of pearson website.
> 
> Attempt first mock, use the results to work on ur weaker areas
> then attempt second mock
> 
> Again use results to work on weaker areas
> 
> thats what m doing as well ...
> 
> good luck!!!!!! and thank you everyone for your guidance
> 
> This forum is very helpful !!


Hello Mate,

Can you share the link for Mock tests on Pearson website? I did not get those.

Thanks
GK


----------



## zooter80

G.K said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Speaking is all about clear pronunciation and fluency.
> We (in India) use our tongue to speak and do not have a habit of using our lips and jaws. For a better understanding, look at a native English speaker(in movies or news channels). They open their mouth wide while speaking. We just need to copy them (though don't try to copy their accent).
> 
> How to do it: Have a smiling face (closed lips), keep your face in the same position and speak. Try to move your jaws as well when required. You may feel stupid while doing this but I can guarantee you that your scores will improve.
> You can try this at home. Record your voice while reading a paragraph in normal position - as you speak normally.
> Now record the same paragraph with the tips I have given above.
> Listen to both the recordings and you will realise that the second recording has a more clear pronunciation. Practice on your fluency as well and you will see the results.
> 
> This is a tested technique and has worked for me for clear pronunciation.
> 
> Cheers!
> GK


Just want to add something here. I got 89, 90, 89, 90 in PTE but my pronunciation was only 57 and spelling was 71 - others were also near the top. So pronunciation may not necessarily have such a big impact on your overall score


----------



## zooter80

G.K said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Can you share the link for Mock tests on Pearson website? I did not get those.
> 
> Thanks
> GK


Here you go ... there is a pdf with I think 4 tests

http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation/


----------



## G.K

zooter80 said:


> Here you go ... there is a pdf with I think 4 tests
> 
> FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


Thanks Zooter,

You have scored quite well in both IELTS and PTE. Congratulations for that. It would be great if you can share some of the tips for us so that we can achieve our goal as well.

Thanks in advance.
GK


----------



## G.K

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi OZ,
> 
> I also took my exam from the same center and on the same day 27th and got result by next day afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I took exam from the same center twice.
> 
> My results as follows.
> L - 69 / 85
> W - 69 / 84
> R - 74 / 73
> S - 69 / 66
> 
> It am trying for 79+ and any one please give any helpful suggestions to improve my speaking scores
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jonesnow,

For speaking, you can try the strategy I have mentioned in the below link.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1249.html
This has helped me to score 82 and 90 in my two attempts.

Can you also share us the practices which you followed to boost your scores from 60z to 80z in listening and writing? It is actually an amazing improvement.

Cheers!
GK


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Thanks Man !! Let me work on this but when i checked the C1 response it was also of 24 seconds only.. I have to work on fluency also.

Can anybody else also share their responses... preferably people who has already scored 79+ in speaking... if you have time please record more than one (get reference from offline tests from ptepractice.com )




paramSG said:


> Hi Subhash,
> 
> Your pronunciation looks good but I think you were too fast as you tried to finish this text in 22 seconds. Please find my recorded audio for the same text and review it. I completed this text in 28 seconds.
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please review my audio as well and give your valuable feedback/comments?
> 
> As I am getting less score in oral fluency (oral fluency score between 50 and 55) and Pronunciation between 60 and 63.
> 
> Note- Replace ".doc" with ".wma"
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


----------



## bokembo

zooter80 said:


> Just want to add something here. I got 89, 90, 89, 90 in PTE but my pronunciation was only 57 and spelling was 71 - others were also near the top. So pronunciation may not necessarily have such a big impact on your overall score


Hi,
How was your oral fluency? I think OF, not spelling, has significant influence on speaking score.


----------



## jayachandran_b

Fluency contributes more to speaking score than anything else. Please note that fluency is not about speaking fast; it's about speaking without stammering and repeating mostly. Also fluent English will have appropriate pause for punctuations. Tone of voice also contributes to fluency. A question, for example, should sound like a question. Not missing any words in the sentence is also very important.

I would recommend you to get an audiobook of any of your favourite novel and listen to one chapter. It will have all elements of how English should be spoken.


----------



## DreamerAnki

Has someone faced similar problem?


----------



## sounddonor

jayachandran_b said:


> Fluency contributes more to speaking score than anything else. Please note that fluency is not about speaking fast; it's about speaking without stammering and repeating mostly. Also fluent English will have appropriate pause for punctuations. Tone of voice also contributes to fluency. A question, for example, should sound like a question. Not missing any words in the sentence is also very important.
> 
> I would recommend you to get an audiobook of any of your favourite novel and listen to one chapter. It will have all elements of how English should be spoken.


Agreed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Ishara said:


> My results came yesterday..., Really dissapointing about Reading
> 
> L - 70
> S - 71
> W - 66
> R - 64
> 
> I missed my chance by 1 mark...
> Time for the reading was really tough.. I don't knw what to do


Very close.. read guardian and daily mail sites..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

bokembo said:


> Hi,
> How was your oral fluency? I think OF, not spelling, has significant influence on speaking score.


My Oral Fluency was 81 and Pronunciation was 57, but I still managed to get 89 in speaking..


----------



## zooter80

G.K said:


> Thanks Zooter,
> 
> You have scored quite well in both IELTS and PTE. Congratulations for that. It would be great if you can share some of the tips for us so that we can achieve our goal as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> GK


I'm no means an expert and I've naturally been gifted with pretty good English, so these tips worked for me. May work or may not work for others...

Firstly for IELTS, I took each section separately and practiced them. This may not necessarily be the best way to do things.

What I did for PTE was somewhat different. Firstly, I used the practice material in Pearsons to work through the tests as such and noted down areas that I was not scoring well in. This I did for the 1st 2 or 3 tests and at this point, I skipped the writing section completely because I just was not in the mood for writing (and also because writing pulled me down in IELTS, so I couldn't find the motivation).

Anyways, by test 3 I had a pretty good idea of the things I was weak in. Then I looked at youtube videos and articles on the web to understand how to do better on these areas. And then continued more practice tests. So by the time I did my 10th test, it was pretty much it. I knew I couldn't improve any further and just took a few days off practice and went for the exam.

I think having a positive frame of mind (which I had when going for the exam as well as before opening the results) contributes more than your actual skills.....there is much to be written about the power of +ve thinking which probably can fill many books! :eyebrows:


----------



## Bergamont

Hello,

Do we have to purchase the scored practice tests from the PTE website?
Are there any other sites from where we can get the scored PTE practice tests.

Thank you!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys 

Can anyone please explain me the below... I read it online and confused though how to comprehend



> Use mnemonic devices to help you remember tricky words. For example, remember this rule for spelling words like receive: *i before e, except after c, or when sounded like a as in neighbor and weigh*. For the exceptions to this rule, remember the following sentence: *Neither financier seized either weird species of leisure.*


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Never Mind Got it now !!! after writing few spelling understood this


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Guys

In this forum thread only I was searching for Google drive link for material and I got below link on older pages... 

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0

this has material of PTE Longman and i went through the PTE Longman material and it is really good. 

I am right now working on speaking section today, and this material is really helpful.

For repeat sentence below is the good link too... to start your practice.

English for Intermediate Learners (1): Dictation Exercises for ESL Learners

I am right now practicing and practicing. After reading the posts to improve One has to practice a lot.


----------



## Suds7

In Describe image what is the right way of saying bigger numbers? 

If suppose i have to mention number 3520 should i say it as "thirty five twenty" is it wrong way of saying long number? Should i say the that "three thousand five hundred and twenty"


----------



## FFacs

Suds7 said:


> In Describe image what is the right way of saying bigger numbers?
> 
> If suppose i have to mention number 3520 should i say it as "thirty five twenty" is it wrong way of saying long number? Should i say the that "three thousand five hundred and twenty"


In British English the tendency would be to describe as thousands, i.e. three thousand five hundred and twenty. American English will often use hundreds, i.e. thirty five hundred and twenty, especially when spoken, less so when written. The latter can get tricky, as you can't use it for 1000, 2000, 3000, etc. (e.g. 1020 is one (a) thousand and twenty in both dialects, not ten hundred and twenty). Also, it only works for single digit thousands. You wouldn't describe 12,500 as a hundred and twenty five hundred in any dialect. Note that even in US English you would say the word "hundred". You wouldn't say thirty five twenty, as this might suggest a decimal point (example, "how much for the car?" "thirty five twenty" "wow, here's $36, keep the change")

The exception is dates, which for four digit years are always pronounced as two digit pairs, e.g. nineteen twenty four. The exception here is everything after 1999, which seems to have thrown people. For example, we say two thousand and sixteen (mostly) yet we still have the Battle of Hastings as ten sixty six.


----------



## ArchV

Hi!

Does anybody have the link for that spreadsheet that test takers were updating the essay topics they had in their exams? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jascha

Has anyone taken PTE exam from Sydney? It would be really greatful if anyone cann tell me Navitas or Queensland university in sydney is better to take the exam.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Check the link which i shared yesterday of a google drive... there is one sheet there with the list of essays.



ArchV said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody have the link for that spreadsheet that test takers were updating the essay topics they had in their exams?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jassi12345

*Congrat Sanjeewa...*

Congrat Buddy...

Share speaking tips in details....

-jassi




sanjeewa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got the results, 3rd attempt.
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 69
> Speaking 71
> Writing 69
> 
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 51
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> Will share few tips lator.
> 
> Thanks every one!


----------



## sounddonor

jassi12345 said:


> Congrat Buddy...
> 
> Share speaking tips in details....
> 
> -jassi


Thanks Jassi. I shared few tips in a earlier post. Please check. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

My exam on 17/9. please help.

Leaving single n multiple choice in listening will not affect score rather than answering incorrectly as it has negative marking.
while in reading --- answering single tick answer incorrectly has no negative marking.

Thanks

Neha


----------



## dink2s

zooter80 said:


> Another issue that I noticed was that the recording didn't stop after 3 seconds when somebody next to me was speaking. I was trying to complain to the supervisor both during and after the test, but he assured me that the speakers have noise cancellation qualities and I need not worry. I thought ok fine, leave it.


 I have a question to those who have taken the pte exam. In speaking section, as many people advise to wait before clicking "next" until the microphone stops recording and status changes to "completed" 

what to do if the microphone does not stop recording after 3 seconds? Shall we wait for it to change from "recording" to "completed" or click next after you have finished speaking and the microphone doesn't stop recording?

If we click next in this case, the time that you save in one item of speaking, will it get added to the time remaining for speaking or will it be lost?


Pls share with your experience.


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone given the PTE test in Pearson Centre in Bangalore. I have booked my test on 6th Sept!:fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I gave my test yesterday at pesrson Bangalore and results came today with dissapointing way..

While microphone testing, i recorded my voice and started to hear. When i heard, i could clearly hear other's voice were recorded. I raised my concern. She said not to worry as the software will not record other's voice. 

I am into Electronics field, i know how this works. Once the microphone can record the other's voice, it will be damn sure the software will too. But still continued test with below result. All test takers shout at same time.

Attached my results FYI. 

I am surprised to see this score as i scored 53 last time with construction noise at Chopras.

This time, i was sure to get more. Something wrong with person professional center at Bangalore. Of course, i made some mistakes while speaking, but not this worst.

Experts... please advise..


----------



## Pooja_Randhir

*Pte*

Hi Guys,

I have joined new and looking for PTE material. I believe there are versions of PTE , can anyone help me explain that?

Regards,
Pooja


----------



## sounddonor

Deleted.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

My exam on 17/9. please help.

Leaving single n multiple choice in listening will not affect score rather than answering incorrectly as it has negative marking.
while in reading --- answering single tick answer incorrectly has no negative marking.

Thanks

Neha


----------



## dink2s

Pooja_Randhir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined new and looking for PTE material. I believe there are versions of PTE , can anyone help me explain that?
> 
> Regards,
> Pooja


Go through this thread and other "PTE Academic" thread, you will find some useful material and tips.


----------



## Vikram_99

You will find all material and useful information, on this thread..pls go thru some early pages like 200-450

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sarim1984

Hi all,

I passed my exam in first attempt:

L 75
R 83
S 89
W 85


----------



## Vikram_99

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My exam on 17/9. please help.
> 
> Leaving single n multiple choice in listening will not affect score rather than answering incorrectly as it has negative marking.
> while in reading --- answering single tick answer incorrectly has no negative marking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


Hi,
Single choice questions do not have negative marking in both of them..
Attempt those questions and also try to attempt multiple choice but do not spend much time on them..

Thanks
Vikram

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My exam on 17/9. please help.
> 
> Leaving single n multiple choice in listening will not affect score rather than answering incorrectly as it has negative marking.
> while in reading --- answering single tick answer incorrectly has no negative marking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


I believe they carrying more marks. And pretty easy to score

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Has anyone tried the ear-plugs the test centre provides to cut off the outside noise. How is it? Are we still able to hear the recordings properly?


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Multiple choice does have negative marking in listening right?
i heard from expat forum only that leaving these questions in listening will get me more marks as there is negative marking?

Thanks

Neha
,


Vikram_99 said:


> Hi,
> Single choice questions do not have negative marking in both of them..
> Attempt those questions and also try to attempt multiple choice but do not spend much time on them..
> 
> Thanks
> Vikram
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

sarim1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I passed my exam in first attempt:
> 
> L 75
> R 83
> S 89
> W 85


Wow.best of luck for the rest 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

these are my previous results. Giv me some advises.


----------



## dink2s

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Multiple choice does have negative marking in listening right?
> i heard from expat forum only that leaving these questions in listening will get me more marks as there is negative marking?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha
> ,


Multiple choice questions where you have to select more than one response have negative marking in both reading and listening. But multiple choice where you have to choose one answer does not have negative marking.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hey Guys 

Can you please comment on below essay. Today I am working on writing section. 

*Essay Topic : What are the advantages and disadvantages of leaving your country to live or study abroad ?
*

We humans have an intrinsic quality to grow and prosper. For growth, we look for several opportunities and try to get those opportunities. We live in a materialistic world and to achieve success and growth we push our limits and for that we even dare to travel abroad, away from our home country, where we are born and spent first few years of our lives.
Firstly, going abroad has its own advantages; we learn new things and understand different cultures. When we choose to go to other country to study, we chose to learn new things which people in our home country do not have. We try to gain the experience which most of the other people don’t have. We want to be better than others so that this will give us advantage and help us grow. Similarly, when we choose to move to other country to live, this does not mean we think a little of our own country. There are several cases, where people are forced to leave their own country, for e.g. war, political unrest etc. People want to move to other country for safer environment and safety. People migrate to other country to earn better life for themselves as well as for family members. 
Secondly, as all good things do have bad things wrapped around them, so does going abroad do have its own disadvantages. The new world may not accept you and you may face various challenges adjusting with the new people and their culture. In recent times we have seen racial abuse against people with specific social orientation and religious beliefs. In new country many people find it difficult to adjust due to weather and food. 
In Conclusion, leaving your country is beneficial overall as you gain rich experience when you travel and learn new habitats.


----------



## sounddonor

romero2005 said:


> these are my previous results. Giv me some advises.


You have relatively good pronunciation score. Mine was same 51. You have to increase your fluency which is very easy. Just keep talking fast continuously in a rhythm. Don't think about content much.

Other E-skills enough for getting 65+ buy some practice test and do speaking part until you get your rhythm


----------



## satsah

Hi everyone,

I really need some help from anyone.

Ielts 1 : L 7.5/R 6.5/W 7/S 7.5
Ielts 2 : L 7/R 8/W 6/S 6.5

So I decided to switch to Pte. I have taken my first attempt in pte last week and my score is really like disaster.

L 61/ R 55/ S 43 / W 70

I have seen many people on this forum who scored good in Ielts have done really good in Pte. I dont know how my speaking score is so low. I have checked my speaker and when i played my recorded voice before the test starts it was really low compared to the audio that we hear for testing the headphone. Besides, in every section when i clicked next it was asking me "are you sure you want to go to the next step" . Then i had to click yes and then it went to the next section. I had it in all 4 sections as i remember.

My target is 79+ . But i think its not possible for me. Lost all hope.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

satsah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I really need some help from anyone.
> 
> Ielts 1 : L 7.5/R 6.5/W 7/S 7.5
> Ielts 2 : L 7/R 8/W 6/S 6.5
> 
> So I decided to switch to Pte. I have taken my first attempt in pte last week and my score is really like disaster.
> 
> L 61/ R 55/ S 43 / W 70
> 
> I have seen many people on this forum who scored good in Ielts have done really good in Pte. I dont know how my speaking score is so low. I have checked my speaker and when i played my recorded voice before the test starts it was really low compared to the audio that we hear for testing the headphone. Besides, in every section when i clicked next it was asking me "are you sure you want to go to the next step" . Then i had to click yes and then it went to the next section. I had it in all 4 sections as i remember.
> 
> My target is 79+ . But i think its not possible for me. Lost all hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Please share your enabling scores..


----------



## satsah

Communicative Skills
Listening 61
Reading 55 
Speaking 38 
Writing 70

Enabling Skills
Grammar 78 
Oral Fluency 28 
Pronunciation 25 
Spelling 89
Vocabulary 64 
Written Discourse 79


----------



## Aghakhan

Hi Everyone?

Ielts academic or ielts general required for migration purpose pls??. On DIBP site they mention just IELTS. I was wondering which one is required a general or academic. 
Besides if i decide to take PTE academic do i also have to make sure and check if a particular state accept PTE academic despite DIBP accepting it and same for IELTS.
Could any budy me explain me that please.
Thanks


----------



## sounddonor

satsah said:


> Communicative Skills
> Listening 61
> Reading 55
> Speaking 38
> Writing 70
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 28
> Pronunciation 25
> Spelling 89
> Vocabulary 64
> Written Discourse 79


It is clear you have to work on O/F and P/N that's it.. Just speak fast clear and loud in a rhythm content 50% matters. Buy few practice test and do until you improve. Do shadowing with macmillan speaking test.

And keep mic just below to lower lip.


----------



## satsah

sanjeewa said:


> It is clear you have to work on O/F and P/N that's it.. Just speak fast clear and loud in a rhythm content 50% matters. Buy few practice test and do until you improve. Do shadowing with macmillan speaking test.
> 
> And keep mic just below to lower lip.


Thanks Buddy. But what you mean by O/F and P/N ???


----------



## sounddonor

satsah said:


> Thanks Buddy. But what you mean by O/F and P/N ???


Oral fluency and pronunciations


----------



## nehajn2000

dink2s said:


> Multiple choice questions where you have to select more than one response have negative marking in both reading and listening. But multiple choice where you have to choose one answer does not have negative marking.


Hi,

This means that we should leave the questions for which we are not sure, so that it dsnt reduce marks rather than marking them incorrectly???

I have heard that people who leave multiple choice than marking them incorrectly will get more marks and infact 90 also. Is this the way it works?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## smarty_24uk

Hello Neha
In reading and listening "Multiple choice choose single answer" questions there is no negative marking. Leaving these question will not give you any benefit, But if you make a guess then there are chances that your guess will be right. So there is no need for you to Leave the question blank.
Regards
Smarty.


----------



## dink2s

Aghakhan said:


> Hi Everyone?
> 
> Ielts academic or ielts general required for migration purpose pls??. On DIBP site they mention just IELTS. I was wondering which one is required a general or academic.
> Besides if i decide to take PTE academic do i also have to make sure and check if a particular state accept PTE academic despite DIBP accepting it and same for IELTS.
> Could any budy me explain me that please.
> Thanks


IELTS general required for immigration. DIBP accepts both PTE Academic and IELTS General. I think all the states accept the english tests that are accepted by DIBP. You can check on the state's website to be sure.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

guys I to practice item from the official guide for all the sections in last two days... I found summary writing is difficult for me.. even in writing and in listening both the section. Essay is also not my strong part.

Can anybody please share the tips related to Summary Writing (listening and writing both) and Essay writing.


----------



## dink2s

Anyone has Mcmillan Testbuilders book with audio?? Please share.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Appreciate it.
But i have read and heard the same so many times, better to leave multiple choice rather than marking them incorrectly.

Thanks

Neha





smarty_24uk said:


> Hello Neha
> In reading and listening "Multiple choice choose single answer" questions there is no negative marking. Leaving these question will not give you any benefit, But if you make a guess then there are chances that your guess will be right. So there is no need for you to Leave the question blank.
> Regards
> Smarty.


Thank for


----------



## Vikram_99

Aghakhan said:


> Hi Everyone?
> 
> Ielts academic or ielts general required for migration purpose pls??. On DIBP site they mention just IELTS. I was wondering which one is required a general or academic.
> Besides if i decide to take PTE academic do i also have to make sure and check if a particular state accept PTE academic despite DIBP accepting it and same for IELTS.
> Could any budy me explain me that please.
> Thanks


PTE Academic and IELTS General will work in all states in Australia for migration.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Multiple choice does have negative marking in listening right?
> i heard from expat forum only that leaving these questions in listening will get me more marks as there is negative marking?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha
> ,


Neha, it will only give a zero score even if you give one correct and one incorrect. However, wrong answer in mcma won't impact other questions..so you should atleast try them..

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

dink2s said:


> Anyone has Mcmillan Testbuilders book with audio?? Please share.


here https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B7_8NKvo4nquUzBpZ3lrNUxQOEE


----------



## NP101

Wondering how the software calculates scores for reading section as I have roughly calculated 80 out of 90 including partial scoring from other modules 
I am damn sure it's not the way they mentioned In the score guide.
Moreover if people getting 90 out of 90 that means not even a single mistake how come? Nothing against anyone but still just curious 
I know people missed two questions and sill manges to get 90+ few people totally messed it up and still smashed it with 89
Strange though 
Does anyone know that scoring thing??


----------



## warrenpat1987

Hey guys I took the PTE yesterday at 12:30 pm Melbourne time. I finished the test by 2:30 pm. The status against my PTE appointment on my account changed from "Delivery Successful" to "Taken-Scores not reportable"and then to "Taken - Scores reportable" in a span of 2 hours. However, when I click on View Scores, I see a popup telling me to wait for the email which I assume should arrive soon.

Has anyone experienced the same and could possibly let me know how long did you have to wait for that email after the status changed to "Taken-Scores reportable"?

Cheers


----------



## warrenpat1987

NP101 said:


> Wondering how the software calculates scores for reading section as I have roughly calculated 80 out of 90 including partial scoring from other modules
> I am damn sure it's not the way they mentioned In the score guide.
> Moreover if people getting 90 out of 90 that means not even a single mistake how come? Nothing against anyone but still just curious
> I know people missed two questions and sill manges to get 90+ few people totally messed it up and still smashed it with 89
> Strange though
> Does anyone know that scoring thing??


I'm intrigued to know too.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you please provide your comments. I've recorded below text and attached the audio.. Please advise on how to improve (need 79+ in all sections)
> 
> *"Analysts were impressed by the improvement in margins reported across all regions, apart from the United Kingdom, and said that this reflected a clear effort to improve profitability across the business. Although the turnaround is still in its early stages and the valuation looks full, given the challenge of turning around such a large and complex business, this is certainly an impressive start"*
> 
> 
> P.S.: please remove .doc in the end as .wma is not able to upload.


Hey mate. I've listened to your recording and here's my feedback.

1) There was a wrong pause between profitability and across
2) Ensure that the "v" in valuation is pronounced accurately. It sounded like a "w". Perhaps this will help 



3) Although the accent might not be a critical aspect of scoring, I would recommend neutralising it a little bit; that will certainly help.


----------



## jayachandran_b

NP101 said:


> Wondering how the software calculates scores for reading section as I have roughly calculated 80 out of 90 including partial scoring from other modules
> I am damn sure it's not the way they mentioned In the score guide.
> Moreover if people getting 90 out of 90 that means not even a single mistake how come? Nothing against anyone but still just curious
> I know people missed two questions and sill manges to get 90+ few people totally messed it up and still smashed it with 89
> Strange though
> Does anyone know that scoring thing??


It is simple. 90 doesn't mean you didn't make any mistakes. It means that you are better or equal to all other test takers. Of course, there is no room for mistakes in multiple choice or fill in the blanks sections. But there is no single right way to say a sentence or write an essay.

Here are my scores and enabling scores. FYI. I am 100% sure, I didn't have any spelling mistakes or grammatical errors . It is possible.

Listening - 90
Reading - 90
Speaking - 88
Writing - 90

Grammar - 90
Oral Fluency - 82
Pronunciation - 82
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 90


----------



## NP101

jayachandran_b said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how the software calculates scores for reading section as I have roughly calculated 80 out of 90 including partial scoring from other modules
> I am damn sure it's not the way they mentioned In the score guide.
> Moreover if people getting 90 out of 90 that means not even a single mistake how come? Nothing against anyone but still just curious
> I know people missed two questions and sill manges to get 90+ few people totally messed it up and still smashed it with 89
> Strange though
> Does anyone know that scoring thing??
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple. 90 doesn't mean you didn't make any mistakes. It means that you are better or equal to all other test takers. Of course, there is no room for mistakes in multiple choice or fill in the blanks sections. But there is no single right way to say a sentence or write an essay.
> 
> Here are my scores and enabling scores. FYI. I am 100% sure, I didn't have any spelling mistakes or grammatical errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is possible.
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 88
> Writing - 90
> 
> Grammar - 90
> Oral Fluency - 82
> Pronunciation - 82
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
Click to expand...

Appreciate your info bud but it's not like that 
I had one attempt where I scored
90 S
82 W
84 L
And 72 R

With enabling skills of all 90 except one is I think 86 (spelling) 

Your enabling skills don't reflect your scores even 80% I am damn sure.
To some extent yes but not 100%
There is something else which boost up your scores differently


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hey Thanks for your valuable comments and sharing this video. Do you have similar videos and any suggestions for Listening and Writing sections. I found that summary writing and essay writing are my weakest areas.



warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate. I've listened to your recording and here's my feedback.
> 
> 1) There was a wrong pause between profitability and across
> 2) Ensure that the "v" in valuation is pronounced accurately. It sounded like a "w". Perhaps this will help Learn English Pronunciation ' V ' and ' W ' sounds - YouTube
> 3) Although the accent might not be a critical aspect of scoring, I would recommend neutralising it a little bit; that will certainly help.


----------



## akil_sp

Hi Guys,

After my first attempt in PTE, I am keep on reading The Guardian and Outlook magazines. I think I have improved my speaking. Here I have attached my sample audio part. Please provide your comments, which can help me to improve.

1. "Market research is a vital part of the planning of any business. However experienced you or your staff may be in a particular field, if you are thinking of introducing a service to a new area, it is important to find out what the local population thinks about it first."

2. "Humans need to use energy in order to exist. So it is unsurprising that the way people have been producing energy is largely responsible for current environmental problems. Pollution comes in many forms. but those that are most concerning, because of their impact on health. result from the combustion of fuels in power stations and cars."

P.S.: please remove .doc in the end as .wma is not able to upload.


----------



## jayachandran_b

NP101 said:


> Appreciate your info bud but it's not like that
> I had one attempt where I scored
> 90 S
> 82 W
> 84 L
> And 72 R
> 
> With enabling skills of all 90 except one is I think 86 (spelling)
> 
> Your enabling skills don't reflect your scores even 80% I am damn sure.
> To some extent yes but not 100%
> There is something else which boost up your scores differently


May be. The final scores (including enabling skill scores) will also depend on how well others performed for the same question set. So if a particular listen and repeat lecture was not answered by 8 out of 10 test takers due to voice level, clarity of the speaker or even the accent of the speaker (I had couple of Chinese/Asian speakers), then the two who got it right despite missing couple of words or even a little less fluent will be scored higher.


----------



## Zee_04

Dear All,

Is there any negative marking in PTE test?
Ans: In 3 question types of PTE Academic, negative marking is there?
1) Reading - Multiple Choice, Multiple Answer
2) Listening - Multiple Choice, Single Answer
Multiple Choice, Multiple Answer
Highlight Incorrect words.

Please check link as below.
Expat Forum - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html

FAQs - PTE Academic Test

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf 
(Its clearly says partial credit)

Many Thanks,
Zee


----------



## warrenpat1987

akil_sp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After my first attempt in PTE, I am keep on reading The Guardian and Outlook magazines. I think I have improved my speaking. Here I have attached my sample audio part. Please provide your comments, which can help me to improve.
> 
> 1. "Market research is a vital part of the planning of any business. However experienced you or your staff may be in a particular field, if you are thinking of introducing a service to a new area, it is important to find out what the local population thinks about it first."
> 
> 2. "Humans need to use energy in order to exist. So it is unsurprising that the way people have been producing energy is largely responsible for current environmental problems. Pollution comes in many forms. but those that are most concerning, because of their impact on health. result from the combustion of fuels in power stations and cars."
> 
> P.S.: please remove .doc in the end as .wma is not able to upload.




Hey mate you might wanna double check your pronunciation of the following words

Sentence 1
vital - v should not be pronounced as a w
However - "How" and "ever" should be stressed on equally. The stress on the word "ever" is correct. However, reduce the stress on the word "how"
your - Should be pronounced as "yor"
thinking - you should pronounce the "h" 
service - v should not be pronounced as a w
area - do not pronounce "area" with a "y" at the start
thinks - you should pronounce the "h" 
about - the pronounciation of the letter a should be like the u in umbrella

Sentence 2
unsurprising - the r should be silent
largely - the a should not be pronounced like an o
result - the s should have a z sound
their - should be pronounced as "theya"
combustion - should be pronounced as "combuschun"
power - the "po" should be prounced as "pa" in parrot
cars - the a should not be pronounced like an o

I would recommend typing out these words in this link to get a better idea.
Dictionary.com | Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com Type in the word and check the pronunciation. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## NP101

jayachandran_b said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your info bud but it's not like that
> I had one attempt where I scored
> 90 S
> 82 W
> 84 L
> And 72 R
> 
> With enabling skills of all 90 except one is I think 86 (spelling)
> 
> Your enabling skills don't reflect your scores even 80% I am damn sure.
> To some extent yes but not 100%
> There is something else which boost up your scores differently
> 
> 
> 
> May be. The final scores (including enabling skill scores) will also depend on how well others performed for the same question set. So if a particular listen and repeat lecture was not answered by 8 out of 10 test takers due to voice level, clarity of the speaker or even the accent of the speaker (I had couple of Chinese/Asian speakers), then the two who got it right despite missing couple of words or even a little less fluent will be scored higher.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I am thinking you might be right


----------



## shnkswnt

Jascha said:


> Has anyone taken PTE exam from Sydney? It would be really greatful if anyone cann tell me Navitas or Queensland university in sydney is better to take the exam.



Hi Jascha.
I had taken exam in Sydney only. But I had given my exam at Pearson Professional Center and at Clifftons. Both the centers are pretty good as well. Sorry but I don't know about Navitas and Central Queensland. But my one friend had given at Navitas and her experience was pretty good even.
All the best for your exam and may you get your desired score.
Many thanks,
Shaunak


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hey Guys

I have one query.

When I write the summary... shall I start like this "in this lecture/paragraph author is trying to say..." or " the lecture/paragraph was about so and so...."

or Shall I write the direct summary.

Similarly, when we are in speaking retell lecture shall we also start the retell lecture as is or similar approach which i mentioned for the summary.

I believe My approach is not right... please advise


----------



## udanaz

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w

a very good pte channel which helped me a lot..


----------



## mint123

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help. Finally, I am able to score. I have been struggling to score IELTS 7 but after trying several attempts of IELTS, my writing and speaking still remain at 6 to 6.5. Then I changed to PTE. But, my speaking always stuck at 48 to 54 for three times. Finally, I scored for the 4th attempt for PTE. I took my exam on 2nd of Sept but just got my result after several days of “on-hold” status.

Following are some of my experience.
Speaking:
RA - Read with tone ( up and down), with the moderate speed and slight pause at comma and full stop. I know that sometimes when listen to English native speaker, they will pause within a sentence ( for example for this sentence, there might need a pause before or after the "AND" "This trend began in the middle of the 20th century and is one of the major environmental concerns of scientists and governmental ofﬁcials worldwide."). But, I just ignore it and read them without a pause and only pause at punctuation. As for the tone, I don't know which exact place I need to put, so I just put the tone as I feel it should be. 

Repeat Sentence:
Don’t worry if you can’t score in the online test score A and B because for the repeat sentence, I can’t repeat a single sentence in these two tests. Actual exam question is a lot shorter. Just listen and repeat as much as you can. If you just remember the first few words and forget the rest, just anyhow put some words to end the sentence, instead of hesitate for a while or totally silence. In this part, I’m not able to repeat 2-3 sentences fully, but just able to repeat first few words, so I quickly end the sentence with other words to avoid it from affecting my fluency.

Describe image:
I learnt the structure from someone's experience. 
Speaking nonstop for the 4 - 5 sentences.

For chart:
The chart shows....
The x-axis represents..., while the y-axis represents...
The highest is...., in the year of.... while the lowest is...., in the year of.....
As a conclusion, [repeat your introduction].

For map:
The map shows.....
The red color indicates an increase in..... while the blue color indicates a decrease in ..... [ describe the color in those box in the map]
It is clear that most part of the map is in .... color, which shows an increase or decrease of ....
This is followed by ..... color, which shows an increase or decrease of....
As a conclusion, [repeat introduction]

For pie chart,
The pie chart shows....
There are..... [provide the list of the things in pie chart]
It is clear that the largest portion of the pie is...., accounted for ...%
This is followed by....., at ...%.
As a conclusion, [repeat the introduction]

For process,
The process shows....
There are .... stages in this process, beginning with.... and ending at.....
Firstly, ......
Then, ......
Finally, ......

To score in speaking, oral fluency is the most important, then pronunciation and only content. From the structure I used, it seems weird but who cares, as long as I can speak nonstop with this structure, then I can score my oral fluency. When you do the speaking, don't pause even if you said the figures wrongly. JUST CONTINUE!! In between, I did pause a little bit for some parts of the questions because I get distracted, but don't worry, just keep continue. But don’t stop for more than 3 seconds.

Retell lecture:
All the questions I did pause a bit, but still try to speak. Don’t worry if you don’t understand the lecture. You just speak like describe image will do since most of the lecture will provide the image. I used the structure from someone’s experience as well.
The lecture was about….
According to the speaker, ….
Then he said…..
Finally, he concluded that….

Answer short question:
I said my answer twice for every question. I did make mistakes in this part but it will not affect your score much.

Writing:
To score in writing, you must avoid spelling mistakes by checking every single words you type again and again. Make simple sentence to avoid grammar mistakes. 
Summary writing text:
I don’t have much to say in this part. Normally, if I don’t understand the passage, I just copy some words here and there from the passage and sometimes replace a few words. Make sure your sentence make sense. I don’t have any specific length of words because some questions I’m able to write more but some I can’t because if I continue to write more, the whole sentence just sounds weird. Finally, checked your spelling 2-3 times.

Essay:
I just practice 5-6 essays when I first taking PTE. Then, I didn’t practice anymore. I just read sample answers to roughly know the ideas of the essay. I did not use any good vocabulary as you can see my IELTS writing just score 6 – 6.5, but I never have problem in scoring writing. All the sentence I wrote is short to avoid some grammar mistake as the longer your sentence, the more mistakes it will have. The maximum length of my essays is just 220 words. So, from my experiences, sentence must be short to avoid mark deduction in grammar or writing discourse. Don’t use complicated vocabulary if you not sure the meaning and spelling. Finally, checked your essays 2-3 times.

Essay structure:
Introduction: 
First sentence: Rearrange the topic given.
Second sentence: Some people think…., while opponents opine…..
Third sentence: In my opinion, …… because point 1 and point 2.
Body para 1:
First sentence: To begin with, ….
Second sentence: For example, ….
Third sentence: [Further elaborate]
Forth sentence: Thus, ….. [ repeat your opinion in different way]
Body para 2:
First sentence: Also, ….
Second sentence: Take ….. as an example. 
Third sentence: [Further elaborate]
Forth sentence: Thus, ….. [ repeat your opinion in different way]
Conclusion:
To recapitulate, point 1+ point 2 + your opinion

Reading:
Just practice. I did some practice by looking at the answer and interpret the answer during my last attempt preparation. I just went through Test builder and PTE plus. I did learn some vocabulary to improve my reading part, but those new words I learnt never came out in the questions. My last attempt has more fill in the blank with grammar choices and easier vocabulary, so my score improved. I’m not good in reorder paragraph because I did hesitate the order of the paragraph during the exam, hence, I can’t provide any advice here. 

Listening:
Summary spoken text:
The good thing for this question as compared to the summary written text is that you can write many sentences. So I just try to take note whatever information I can, then I just write them in short sentences until the number of the words near to 70 words because I’m not sure which is the main points. So I just write as much as I can with short sentences.

MCQ for single or multiple answer:
I don’t have time to glance through the question and answers before the audio started. So I just read the question and make sure I really understand it. When audio started, I just look at choices while listening the audio to choose the answer.

Highlight summary:
I just roughly glance the choices available especially numbers and other special words like examples or key points so that when the audio started, I will make sure I did not mess up with the numbers and the key points while fully understand what is the speaker talk about.

For those ladies out there, don’t put the mic at the forehead. During my first three attempts, I put my mic at the forehead. I tested the mic and the recording sounded clear and fine for me so I thought my voice is loud enough. But, it is not. It affected my pronunciation because the voice too soft. So for my last attempt, I put my mic near the noise and speak louder than previous 3 attempts. And my pronunciation score improved, but just improved by 10. Still, it is good enough for me.

By the way, from my experience, don’t worry too much of the online test score. The online score test’s read aloud sentences are too long and have some hard pronunciation words, hence, I keep pausing in between. Actual exam question is shorter and simpler. And online score test do not have diagrams for retell lecture, hence, it is harder for me to answer the question. My vocabulary score well probably because I used those complicated vocabularies shown in the diagram during the retell lecture and those in the summary passage. My vocabulary scores for previous attempts were just 60s.

Test A on 29/8/16	Test B on 1/9/16 4th attempts on 2/9/16
Listening	65 67 85
Reading	58	56	86
Speaking	45	41	89
Writing	72	69	80

Gramm	83	90	70
Oral flu	44	28	89
Pronunc	25	12	50
Spelling	90	90	90
Vocab	66	87	90
WD 47	75	81

Good luck everyone and never give up.


----------



## someoneaussie

Hello friends,
Ive been a silent watcher in the forum and have to say i've like many benefitted hugely from the discussions here. A bit about my journey with PTE.

I first attempted PTE in June and my scores were as below:
Listening - 88
Reading - 74
Speaking - 75
Writing - 86

As i require 20 points from PTE to be able to stand a good chance for invite, I had to give again. 
Prepared again and last week gave my first mock test with the below results:

Listening - 90
Reading - 74 (again)
Speaking - 90
Writing - 87

And finally, today gave my Second PTE attempt.
and awaiting scores.

Based on my mock test, i worked on reading but today i am sure i did make mistake in the rearrange section. But still fingers crossed and tomorrow is the results. 

Will let you all know what happened.
regards, Joe


----------



## NP101

someoneaussie said:


> Hello friends,
> Ive been a silent watcher in the forum and have to say i've like many benefitted hugely from the discussions here. A bit about my journey with PTE.
> 
> I first attempted PTE in June and my scores were as below:
> Listening - 88
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 75
> Writing - 86
> 
> As i require 20 points from PTE to be able to stand a good chance for invite, I had to give again.
> Prepared again and last week gave my first mock test with the below results:
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 74 (again)
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 87
> 
> And finally, today gave my Second PTE attempt.
> and awaiting scores.
> 
> Based on my mock test, i worked on reading but today i am sure i did make mistake in the rearrange section. But still fingers crossed and tomorrow is the results.
> 
> Will let you all know what happened.
> regards, Joe


Good luck


----------



## sophie1919

mint123 said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help. Finally, I am able to score. I have been struggling to score IELTS 7 but after trying several attempts of IELTS, my writing and speaking still remain at 6 to 6.5. Then I changed to PTE. But, my speaking always stuck at 48 to 54 for three times. Finally, I scored for the 4th attempt for PTE. I took my exam on 2nd of Sept but just got my result after several days of “on-hold” status.
> 
> Following are some of my experience.
> Speaking:
> RA - Read with tone ( up and down), with the moderate speed and slight pause at comma and full stop. I know that sometimes when listen to English native speaker, they will pause within a sentence ( for example for this sentence, there might need a pause before or after the "AND" "This trend began in the middle of the 20th century and is one of the major environmental concerns of scientists and governmental ofﬁcials worldwide."). But, I just ignore it and read them without a pause and only pause at punctuation. As for the tone, I don't know which exact place I need to put, so I just put the tone as I feel it should be.
> 
> Repeat Sentence:
> Don’t worry if you can’t score in the online test score A and B because for the repeat sentence, I can’t repeat a single sentence in these two tests. Actual exam question is a lot shorter. Just listen and repeat as much as you can. If you just remember the first few words and forget the rest, just anyhow put some words to end the sentence, instead of hesitate for a while or totally silence. In this part, I’m not able to repeat 2-3 sentences fully, but just able to repeat first few words, so I quickly end the sentence with other words to avoid it from affecting my fluency.
> 
> Describe image:
> I learnt the structure from someone's experience.
> Speaking nonstop for the 4 - 5 sentences.
> 
> For chart:
> The chart shows....
> The x-axis represents..., while the y-axis represents...
> The highest is...., in the year of.... while the lowest is...., in the year of.....
> As a conclusion, [repeat your introduction].
> 
> For map:
> The map shows.....
> The red color indicates an increase in..... while the blue color indicates a decrease in ..... [ describe the color in those box in the map]
> It is clear that most part of the map is in .... color, which shows an increase or decrease of ....
> This is followed by ..... color, which shows an increase or decrease of....
> As a conclusion, [repeat introduction]
> 
> For pie chart,
> The pie chart shows....
> There are..... [provide the list of the things in pie chart]
> It is clear that the largest portion of the pie is...., accounted for ...%
> This is followed by....., at ...%.
> As a conclusion, [repeat the introduction]
> 
> For process,
> The process shows....
> There are .... stages in this process, beginning with.... and ending at.....
> Firstly, ......
> Then, ......
> Finally, ......
> 
> To score in speaking, oral fluency is the most important, then pronunciation and only content. From the structure I used, it seems weird but who cares, as long as I can speak nonstop with this structure, then I can score my oral fluency. When you do the speaking, don't pause even if you said the figures wrongly. JUST CONTINUE!! In between, I did pause a little bit for some parts of the questions because I get distracted, but don't worry, just keep continue. But don’t stop for more than 3 seconds.
> 
> Retell lecture:
> All the questions I did pause a bit, but still try to speak. Don’t worry if you don’t understand the lecture. You just speak like describe image will do since most of the lecture will provide the image. I used the structure from someone’s experience as well.
> The lecture was about….
> According to the speaker, ….
> Then he said…..
> Finally, he concluded that….
> 
> Answer short question:
> I said my answer twice for every question. I did make mistakes in this part but it will not affect your score much.
> 
> Writing:
> To score in writing, you must avoid spelling mistakes by checking every single words you type again and again. Make simple sentence to avoid grammar mistakes.
> Summary writing text:
> I don’t have much to say in this part. Normally, if I don’t understand the passage, I just copy some words here and there from the passage and sometimes replace a few words. Make sure your sentence make sense. I don’t have any specific length of words because some questions I’m able to write more but some I can’t because if I continue to write more, the whole sentence just sounds weird. Finally, checked your spelling 2-3 times.
> 
> Essay:
> I just practice 5-6 essays when I first taking PTE. Then, I didn’t practice anymore. I just read sample answers to roughly know the ideas of the essay. I did not use any good vocabulary as you can see my IELTS writing just score 6 – 6.5, but I never have problem in scoring writing. All the sentence I wrote is short to avoid some grammar mistake as the longer your sentence, the more mistakes it will have. The maximum length of my essays is just 220 words. So, from my experiences, sentence must be short to avoid mark deduction in grammar or writing discourse. Don’t use complicated vocabulary if you not sure the meaning and spelling. Finally, checked your essays 2-3 times.
> 
> Essay structure:
> Introduction:
> First sentence: Rearrange the topic given.
> Second sentence: Some people think…., while opponents opine…..
> Third sentence: In my opinion, …… because point 1 and point 2.
> Body para 1:
> First sentence: To begin with, ….
> Second sentence: For example, ….
> Third sentence: [Further elaborate]
> Forth sentence: Thus, ….. [ repeat your opinion in different way]
> Body para 2:
> First sentence: Also, ….
> Second sentence: Take ….. as an example.
> Third sentence: [Further elaborate]
> Forth sentence: Thus, ….. [ repeat your opinion in different way]
> Conclusion:
> To recapitulate, point 1+ point 2 + your opinion
> 
> Reading:
> Just practice. I did some practice by looking at the answer and interpret the answer during my last attempt preparation. I just went through Test builder and PTE plus. I did learn some vocabulary to improve my reading part, but those new words I learnt never came out in the questions. My last attempt has more fill in the blank with grammar choices and easier vocabulary, so my score improved. I’m not good in reorder paragraph because I did hesitate the order of the paragraph during the exam, hence, I can’t provide any advice here.
> 
> Listening:
> Summary spoken text:
> The good thing for this question as compared to the summary written text is that you can write many sentences. So I just try to take note whatever information I can, then I just write them in short sentences until the number of the words near to 70 words because I’m not sure which is the main points. So I just write as much as I can with short sentences.
> 
> MCQ for single or multiple answer:
> I don’t have time to glance through the question and answers before the audio started. So I just read the question and make sure I really understand it. When audio started, I just look at choices while listening the audio to choose the answer.
> 
> Highlight summary:
> I just roughly glance the choices available especially numbers and other special words like examples or key points so that when the audio started, I will make sure I did not mess up with the numbers and the key points while fully understand what is the speaker talk about.
> 
> For those ladies out there, don’t put the mic at the forehead. During my first three attempts, I put my mic at the forehead. I tested the mic and the recording sounded clear and fine for me so I thought my voice is loud enough. But, it is not. It affected my pronunciation because the voice too soft. So for my last attempt, I put my mic near the noise and speak louder than previous 3 attempts. And my pronunciation score improved, but just improved by 10. Still, it is good enough for me.
> 
> By the way, from my experience, don’t worry too much of the online test score. The online score test’s read aloud sentences are too long and have some hard pronunciation words, hence, I keep pausing in between. Actual exam question is shorter and simpler. And online score test do not have diagrams for retell lecture, hence, it is harder for me to answer the question. My vocabulary score well probably because I used those complicated vocabularies shown in the diagram during the retell lecture and those in the summary passage. My vocabulary scores for previous attempts were just 60s.
> 
> Test A on 29/8/16	Test B on 1/9/16 4th attempts on 2/9/16
> Listening	65 67 85
> Reading	58	56	86
> Speaking	45	41	89
> Writing	72	69	80
> 
> Gramm	83	90	70
> Oral flu	44	28	89
> Pronunc	25	12	50
> Spelling	90	90	90
> Vocab	66	87	90
> WD 47	75	81
> 
> Good luck everyone and never give up.



Congrats Mint for such brilliant scores!  You made a great improvement especially in Speaking. 
Thanks for sharing your experience..


----------



## Micro111999

Best of luck mate 



someoneaussie said:


> Hello friends,
> Ive been a silent watcher in the forum and have to say i've like many benefitted hugely from the discussions here. A bit about my journey with PTE.
> 
> I first attempted PTE in June and my scores were as below:
> Listening - 88
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 75
> Writing - 86
> 
> As i require 20 points from PTE to be able to stand a good chance for invite, I had to give again.
> Prepared again and last week gave my first mock test with the below results:
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 74 (again)
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 87
> 
> And finally, today gave my Second PTE attempt.
> and awaiting scores.
> 
> Based on my mock test, i worked on reading but today i am sure i did make mistake in the rearrange section. But still fingers crossed and tomorrow is the results.
> 
> Will let you all know what happened.
> regards, Joe


----------



## Micro111999

mint123 said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help. Finally, I am able to score. I have been struggling to score IELTS 7 but after trying several attempts of IELTS, my writing and speaking still remain at 6 to 6.5. Then I changed to PTE. But, my speaking always stuck at 48 to 54 for three times. Finally, I scored for the 4th attempt for PTE. I took my exam on 2nd of Sept but just got my result after several days of “on-hold” status.
> 
> Following are some of my experience.
> Speaking:
> RA - Read with tone ( up and down), with the moderate speed and slight pause at comma and full stop. I know that sometimes when listen to English native speaker, they will pause within a sentence ( for example for this sentence, there might need a pause before or after the "AND" "This trend began in the middle of the 20th century and is one of the major environmental concerns of scientists and governmental ofﬁcials worldwide."). But, I just ignore it and read them without a pause and only pause at punctuation. As for the tone, I don't know which exact place I need to put, so I just put the tone as I feel it should be.
> 
> Repeat Sentence:
> Don’t worry if you can’t score in the online test score A and B because for the repeat sentence, I can’t repeat a single sentence in these two tests. Actual exam question is a lot shorter. Just listen and repeat as much as you can. If you just remember the first few words and forget the rest, just anyhow put some words to end the sentence, instead of hesitate for a while or totally silence. In this part, I’m not able to repeat 2-3 sentences fully, but just able to repeat first few words, so I quickly end the sentence with other words to avoid it from affecting my fluency.
> 
> Describe image:
> I learnt the structure from someone's experience.
> Speaking nonstop for the 4 - 5 sentences.
> 
> For chart:
> The chart shows....
> The x-axis represents..., while the y-axis represents...
> The highest is...., in the year of.... while the lowest is...., in the year of.....
> As a conclusion, [repeat your introduction].
> 
> For map:
> The map shows.....
> The red color indicates an increase in..... while the blue color indicates a decrease in ..... [ describe the color in those box in the map]
> It is clear that most part of the map is in .... color, which shows an increase or decrease of ....
> This is followed by ..... color, which shows an increase or decrease of....
> As a conclusion, [repeat introduction]
> 
> For pie chart,
> The pie chart shows....
> There are..... [provide the list of the things in pie chart]
> It is clear that the largest portion of the pie is...., accounted for ...%
> This is followed by....., at ...%.
> As a conclusion, [repeat the introduction]
> 
> For process,
> The process shows....
> There are .... stages in this process, beginning with.... and ending at.....
> Firstly, ......
> Then, ......
> Finally, ......
> 
> To score in speaking, oral fluency is the most important, then pronunciation and only content. From the structure I used, it seems weird but who cares, as long as I can speak nonstop with this structure, then I can score my oral fluency. When you do the speaking, don't pause even if you said the figures wrongly. JUST CONTINUE!! In between, I did pause a little bit for some parts of the questions because I get distracted, but don't worry, just keep continue. But don’t stop for more than 3 seconds.
> 
> Retell lecture:
> All the questions I did pause a bit, but still try to speak. Don’t worry if you don’t understand the lecture. You just speak like describe image will do since most of the lecture will provide the image. I used the structure from someone’s experience as well.
> The lecture was about….
> According to the speaker, ….
> Then he said…..
> Finally, he concluded that….
> 
> Answer short question:
> I said my answer twice for every question. I did make mistakes in this part but it will not affect your score much.
> 
> Writing:
> To score in writing, you must avoid spelling mistakes by checking every single words you type again and again. Make simple sentence to avoid grammar mistakes.
> Summary writing text:
> I don’t have much to say in this part. Normally, if I don’t understand the passage, I just copy some words here and there from the passage and sometimes replace a few words. Make sure your sentence make sense. I don’t have any specific length of words because some questions I’m able to write more but some I can’t because if I continue to write more, the whole sentence just sounds weird. Finally, checked your spelling 2-3 times.
> 
> Essay:
> I just practice 5-6 essays when I first taking PTE. Then, I didn’t practice anymore. I just read sample answers to roughly know the ideas of the essay. I did not use any good vocabulary as you can see my IELTS writing just score 6 – 6.5, but I never have problem in scoring writing. All the sentence I wrote is short to avoid some grammar mistake as the longer your sentence, the more mistakes it will have. The maximum length of my essays is just 220 words. So, from my experiences, sentence must be short to avoid mark deduction in grammar or writing discourse. Don’t use complicated vocabulary if you not sure the meaning and spelling. Finally, checked your essays 2-3 times.
> 
> Essay structure:
> Introduction:
> First sentence: Rearrange the topic given.
> Second sentence: Some people think…., while opponents opine…..
> Third sentence: In my opinion, …… because point 1 and point 2.
> Body para 1:
> First sentence: To begin with, ….
> Second sentence: For example, ….
> Third sentence: [Further elaborate]
> Forth sentence: Thus, ….. [ repeat your opinion in different way]
> Body para 2:
> First sentence: Also, ….
> Second sentence: Take ….. as an example.
> Third sentence: [Further elaborate]
> Forth sentence: Thus, ….. [ repeat your opinion in different way]
> Conclusion:
> To recapitulate, point 1+ point 2 + your opinion
> 
> Reading:
> Just practice. I did some practice by looking at the answer and interpret the answer during my last attempt preparation. I just went through Test builder and PTE plus. I did learn some vocabulary to improve my reading part, but those new words I learnt never came out in the questions. My last attempt has more fill in the blank with grammar choices and easier vocabulary, so my score improved. I’m not good in reorder paragraph because I did hesitate the order of the paragraph during the exam, hence, I can’t provide any advice here.
> 
> Listening:
> Summary spoken text:
> The good thing for this question as compared to the summary written text is that you can write many sentences. So I just try to take note whatever information I can, then I just write them in short sentences until the number of the words near to 70 words because I’m not sure which is the main points. So I just write as much as I can with short sentences.
> 
> MCQ for single or multiple answer:
> I don’t have time to glance through the question and answers before the audio started. So I just read the question and make sure I really understand it. When audio started, I just look at choices while listening the audio to choose the answer.
> 
> Highlight summary:
> I just roughly glance the choices available especially numbers and other special words like examples or key points so that when the audio started, I will make sure I did not mess up with the numbers and the key points while fully understand what is the speaker talk about.
> 
> For those ladies out there, don’t put the mic at the forehead. During my first three attempts, I put my mic at the forehead. I tested the mic and the recording sounded clear and fine for me so I thought my voice is loud enough. But, it is not. It affected my pronunciation because the voice too soft. So for my last attempt, I put my mic near the noise and speak louder than previous 3 attempts. And my pronunciation score improved, but just improved by 10. Still, it is good enough for me.
> 
> By the way, from my experience, don’t worry too much of the online test score. The online score test’s read aloud sentences are too long and have some hard pronunciation words, hence, I keep pausing in between. Actual exam question is shorter and simpler. And online score test do not have diagrams for retell lecture, hence, it is harder for me to answer the question. My vocabulary score well probably because I used those complicated vocabularies shown in the diagram during the retell lecture and those in the summary passage. My vocabulary scores for previous attempts were just 60s.
> 
> Test A on 29/8/16	Test B on 1/9/16 4th attempts on 2/9/16
> Listening	65 67 85
> Reading	58	56	86
> Speaking	45	41	89
> Writing	72	69	80
> 
> Gramm	83	90	70
> Oral flu	44	28	89
> Pronunc	25	12	50
> Spelling	90	90	90
> Vocab	66	87	90
> WD 47	75	81
> 
> Good luck everyone and never give up.


Congratulations Mint ..  Wish u good luck for your next steps !


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Subhash,

For both ..
It all depends on how much content you were able to absorb from the lectures. If you are short of points/information in the actual exam, I would suggest to use something like this
"The lecturer/Professor was talking/speaking about/on....
"The lecture was reporting on the research .....

If you happen to gather a lot of key ideas/information then write the direct summary.

Hope that helps.

Good Luck 




Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have one query.
> 
> When I write the summary... shall I start like this "in this lecture/paragraph author is trying to say..." or " the lecture/paragraph was about so and so...."
> 
> or Shall I write the direct summary.
> 
> Similarly, when we are in speaking retell lecture shall we also start the retell lecture as is or similar approach which i mentioned for the summary.
> 
> I believe My approach is not right... please advise


----------



## dink2s

Subhash Bohra said:


> here https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B7_8NKvo4nquUzBpZ3lrNUxQOEE


Thnks


----------



## AtifMalik

Can someone tell me code to get discount on PTE Academic Gold kit.


----------



## lav2016

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys I took the PTE yesterday at 12:30 pm Melbourne time. I finished the test by 2:30 pm. The status against my PTE appointment on my account changed from "Delivery Successful" to "Taken-Scores not reportable"and then to "Taken - Scores reportable" in a span of 2 hours. However, when I click on View Scores, I see a popup telling me to wait for the email which I assume should arrive soon.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same and could possibly let me know how long did you have to wait for that email after the status changed to "Taken-Scores reportable"?
> 
> Cheers


Hi , when did you receive your scores. I have taken in on sep 6th in bangalore morning 9:00 AM, its been 24 hours. I haven't received my scores!


----------



## DreamerAnki

I am facing same issue....Attempted test on 6th Sept...status is reportable...email not recieved yet :fingerscrossed: I think we will need to wait for until we get results email.


----------



## lav2016

Waiting for the results is more nerve racking than attempting the exam itself!


----------



## warrenpat1987

lav2016 said:


> Hi , when did you receive your scores. I have taken in on sep 6th in bangalore morning 9:00 AM, its been 24 hours. I haven't received my scores!


I took the test on the 5th of September at 12:30pm Melbourne time at Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne. I received my scores on the 6th of September (yesterday) at 4 pm Melbourne time.

You should receive it sometime today.


----------



## lav2016

Oh ok so a little over 24 hours! Thanks and congrats!


----------



## DreamerAnki

lav2016 said:


> Hi , when did you receive your scores. I have taken in on sep 6th in bangalore morning 9:00 AM, its been 24 hours. I haven't received my scores!





warrenpat1987 said:


> I took the test on the 5th of September at 12:30pm Melbourne time at Pearson Professional Centers-Melbourne. I received my scores on the 6th of September (yesterday) at 4 pm Melbourne time.
> 
> You should receive it sometime today.


Awesome score....congrats 
I am just hoping for 65+ :fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## akil_sp

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate you might wanna double check your pronunciation of the following words
> 
> Sentence 1
> vital - v should not be pronounced as a w
> However - "How" and "ever" should be stressed on equally. The stress on the word "ever" is correct. However, reduce the stress on the word "how"
> your - Should be pronounced as "yor"
> thinking - you should pronounce the "h"
> service - v should not be pronounced as a w
> area - do not pronounce "area" with a "y" at the start
> thinks - you should pronounce the "h"
> about - the pronounciation of the letter a should be like the u in umbrella
> 
> Sentence 2
> unsurprising - the r should be silent
> largely - the a should not be pronounced like an o
> result - the s should have a z sound
> their - should be pronounced as "theya"
> combustion - should be pronounced as "combuschun"
> power - the "po" should be prounced as "pa" in parrot
> cars - the a should not be pronounced like an o
> 
> I would recommend typing out these words in this link to get a better idea.
> Dictionary.com | Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com Type in the word and check the pronunciation.
> Hope this helps.


Hi warrenpat1987,

Thank you for listening my voice samples and you have helped me lot by pointing out where I am wrongly pronouncing.

I have gone through the link you gave and now I am able to understand how to pronounce those words. Here I have added my corrected sample voice. Please provide your valuable feedback.

Apart from pronunciation, are intonation and sound ok? 

Thanks lot.


----------



## hm56

I too attempted my 4th PTE test on 6th Sept. Havn't received the result yet. Hoping to achieve 8+ in each this time.


----------



## lav2016

Hey all those of you who have taken the test on 6th, in case you get your results, pls do update this forum .


----------



## someoneaussie

hey @iav2016. even i gave my PTE on 6th sep. Eagerly awaiting results. any idea how many days it takes..


----------



## lav2016

I think it takes 24 hours from the time its marked "scores reportable". But in that case I should have gotten it by now .. just waiting.


----------



## someoneaussie

lav2016 said:


> I think it takes 24 hours from the time its marked "scores reportable". But in that case I should have gotten it by now .. just waiting.


oh okay! 
its nerve racking! 
fingers crossed, lets wait and hope for the best.
wish you luck too! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aditya_barca

hm56 said:


> I too attempted my 4th PTE test on 6th Sept. Havn't received the result yet. Hoping to achieve 8+ in each this time.


Did u do anything differently. I am also onto my 4th attempt soon and in need of 79 plus. Not sure how to practice anything differently. I just missed speaking section last time.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## someoneaussie

Hey mates,
I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
I got what i badly wanted..

Listening - 90
Reading - 87
Speaking - 90
Writing - 85

Overall 90.
Will share my experience and tips soon. 
Cheers, Joe


----------



## hm56

Congrats mate......Havn't got mine yet. Received the confirmation mail but the site is having technical problems. Fingers crossed...


----------



## lav2016

I got 63 in speaking, shocking. I got 86, 81 and 90 in other sections. Does rescoring help?


----------



## hm56

lav2016 said:


> I got 63 in speaking, shocking. I got 86, 81 and 90 in other sections. Does rescoring help?[/QUOT
> 
> Thats horrible man.....but rescoring is of no use


----------



## deepak12

someoneaussie said:


> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe


Congratulations Joe for amazing score.

I've my exam scheduled for tomorrow. I need 79+ in each section. Feeling nervous now.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

someoneaussie said:


> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe


Brilliant mate. Well done


----------



## warrenpat1987

deepak12 said:


> someoneaussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Joe for amazing score.
> 
> I've my exam scheduled for tomorrow. I need 79+ in each section. Feeling nervous now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Get proper sleep tonight. A calm head and being alert are key.


----------



## deepak12

warrenpat1987 said:


> Get proper sleep tonight. A calm head and being alert are key.


Thanks for advice.


----------



## aditya.awl

Hi Guys,

Usually I'm silent viewer and keep extracting useful information out of all the discussions.
You guys are doing great job... *Thanks a lot to this forum and all of you guys...*

Today I got mine and my wife's PTE result and it was surprising to me...
*Mine: L/R/S/W - 76/73/79/72 *
*Spouse: L/R/S/W - 77/66/60/88 *

Looking forward for more guidance as process moves on.

Once again Thanks a lot!!!

-Aditya


----------



## NP101

someoneaussie said:


> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe


Congrats bud 
Can I ask you are you a native speaker?
Cheers


----------



## romero2005

someoneaussie said:


> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe


best of luck brother


----------



## romero2005

Dear friends, I need PTE materials. I downloaded from one link. but some contents were missed..


----------



## ArchV

someoneaussie said:


> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe


Cheers to that!

As far as your reading approach, did you set any maximum time per question? For example, at most 2 minutes per question of something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## shnkswnt

someoneaussie said:


> Hey mates,
> I've got my scores finally and VERY VERY HAPPY!!!
> Thank God and everyone supporting in this forum. Big day.
> I got what i badly wanted..
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85
> 
> Overall 90.
> Will share my experience and tips soon.
> Cheers, Joe



Congrats mate. All the best for your next steps.


----------



## AtifMalik

Congrates, Did you attempt PTE Mocjk Exam? What was your score in Mocks? I just want to know how truely mock exams reflect your actual performance? I have heard Mocks are tougher than actual?


----------



## warrenpat1987

AtifMalik said:


> Congrates, Did you attempt PTE Mocjk Exam? What was your score in Mocks? I just want to know how truely mock exams reflect your actual performance? I have heard Mocks are tougher than actual?


Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
My scores were as follows

Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90

PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90


----------



## lav2016

Hi all, I scored quite less in my speaking - 63. I just had a question. How loudly do we have to speak?


----------



## akil_sp

Congratulation!!!


----------



## akil_sp

warrenpat1987 said:


> Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
> My scores were as follows
> 
> Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
> Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90
> 
> PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90



Congratulation!!!
:clap2:


----------



## Go get

Hi everyone, I'm the new member in this forum. I hope we will help each other to get our desired score. Good luch to everyone.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

I took "scored practise test A" and got below scores. Will give my exam on the 10 sept in AUS.

Communicative Skills

Listening 66
Reading 57
Speaking 83
Writing 57



Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 85
Pronunciation 73
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 79


Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

*hi*



warrenpat1987 said:


> Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
> My scores were as follows
> 
> Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
> Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90
> 
> PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90


Hello mate, which city and in which center you gave your exam? And what is the turnaround time for getting the test results. 

I got the below score in PTE A mock test and appearing for the test in Sydney this Saturday. I need 65+.
L/R/S/W- 66 57 83 57


----------



## ashish.saxena21

warrenpat1987 said:


> Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
> My scores were as follows
> 
> Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
> Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90
> 
> PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90


Please share your email / mobile or any other contact details.


----------



## DreamerAnki

lav2016 said:


> Hi all, I scored quite less in my speaking - 63. I just had a question. How loudly do we have to speak?


I have same question. I also scored less in speaking :noidea:
LRSW - 79,72,59,83

My target was 65  What should I do to increase my speaking score? Please advise.


----------



## warrenpat1987

ashish.saxena21 said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
> My scores were as follows
> 
> Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
> Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90
> 
> PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate, which city and in which center you gave your exam? And what is the turnaround time for getting the test results.
> 
> I got the below score in PTE A mock test and appearing for the test in Sydney this Saturday. I need 65+.
> L/R/S/W- 66 57 83 57
Click to expand...

In Melbourne. Pearson professional centre. I finished my test at 2:30 pm on Monday and got my results the next day at 4:30


----------



## warrenpat1987

ashish.saxena21 said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
> My scores were as follows
> 
> Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
> Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90
> 
> PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your email / mobile or any other contact details.
Click to expand...

Hey mate you can private message me here


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

Hi, 

I have given PTE for 2 times. Both the times, except speaking, everything else is not scored more than 65 (which I want to get the points).

PTEA-1st time:
Speaking: 71
Listening: 59
Writing: 62
Reading: 61

PTEA-2nd time:
Speaking: 74
Listening: 63
Writing: 61
Reading: 59

Both the times, I have taken a week holiday and prepared myself with all the tips from various resources in web. But not sure, where do I lag to improve for the next time.

In the 2nd time, i was little sure that the reading part was not executed properly; both from timing and also w.r.t to all the sections of reading. 
In the 2nd time, I was thinking that in writing, i will get more than 75 as I followed the tips and the vocabulary/spelling/number of words etc. But, still not sure what went wrong. (I got 79-for written disclosure).

In Listening, I am doing a good job (other than highlighting text which is very fast some times); again, not sure what to do.

This forum has lot of information and lot of people have achieved it . 

Can you please help me to get atleast 65 in each of them ..


----------



## NP101

Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
My scores were as follows

Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90

PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90[/QUOTE]


I have sent you a PM bro


----------



## NP101

I have sent you a PM bro


----------



## mohfareh

I am taking the PTE on 23rd September and I am wondering if it is possible to buy more than 2 online scored tests. In other words, If i took the first 2 tests and wanted to try another 2 or 3, would i get new set of questions, and will it be a completely different sets of test with new questions?

Many thanks,


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

NP101 said:


> Yea, they certainly are more difficult. I will recommend purchasing the gold test kit.
> My scores were as follows
> 
> Test A - S/W/R/L - 82/89/72/90
> Test B - S/W/R/L - 78/90/79/90
> 
> PTE A - S/W/R/L - 90/90/90/90



I have sent you a PM bro[/QUOTE]

The score looks great. Other than the Gold test kit, how did you prepare for Reading and writing ?


----------



## smarty_24uk

Hello Friends

I appeared in PTE on 5th september.
I missed to clear my exam because i got 62 marks in listening, just short of 3 number to 65. my scores are as given below:-

Communicative Skills
Listening - 62
Reading - 70
Speaking - 69
Writing – 69

Enabling Skills
Grammar – 64
Oral Fluency -87
Pronunciation -58
Spelling - 49
Vocabulary - 52
Written Discourse - 79

I am really very disappointed with my result. But as someone said that "don't give up " , Try Try Try. I will also go for it again.
I need expert advice on what i need to do based upon my scores above so that i the desired 65+ scores in all the modules. 

Kind Regards
Kamaldeep


----------



## SAJ31

Hello Friends,

Thanks a lot for everyone helping with valuable contribution. 
I have taken my first PTE-A on 7th Sep and below are the results.

Communicative Skills:
Listening - 67
Reading - 63
Speaking - 76
Writing - 63

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 79
Oral Fluency - 79
Pronunciation - 70
Spelling - 47
Vocabulary - 52
Written Discourse - 76

Any expert, Please let me know how can i improve my score as i am in need to score 79 in all sections.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## zanzoun

Dear Gents,
I just had my score and i have the below concern


Listening >> 55
Reading >>62
Speaking>>55
Writing>> 55 
I just need 6 in ielts which equivalnt to 50 however in comnnication skills i'm below 50 in two section
Spelling>>20
Grammer>>48

is it a problem for me or i can apply for the visa now.


----------



## zanzoun

Dear Gents,
I just had my score and i have the below concern


Listening >> 55
Reading >>62
Speaking>>55
Writing>> 55 
I just need 6 in ielts which equivalnt to 50 however in comnnication skills i'm below 50 in two section
Spelling>>20
Grammer>>48

is it a problem for me or i can apply for the visa now.


----------



## zanzoun

Dear all,
I just had my score, i just have a report score in PDF format. is it enough to apply for the visa. do i need to get any hard copy?


----------



## romero2005

zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> I just had my score, i just have a report score in PDF format. is it enough to apply for the visa. do i need to get any hard copy?


you can apply. u only need 50 and all are above 50.


----------



## warrenpat1987

mohfareh said:


> I am taking the PTE on 23rd September and I am wondering if it is possible to buy more than 2 online scored tests. In other words, If i took the first 2 tests and wanted to try another 2 or 3, would i get new set of questions, and will it be a completely different sets of test with new questions?
> 
> Many thanks,


There would more likely be the same. However, I recommend learning a few strategies and employing them first. Tests are useful but that should not be your main course of action. You should focus on developing your language skills and then take tests. My advise would be as follows.

Practise all questions dilligently. 

Take mock test A and then figure out your weak points based off the score you receive.

Work on them for a few days - however don't neglect the other questions.

Once you feel confident enough, take mock test B.


----------



## warrenpat1987

zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> I just had my score, i just have a report score in PDF format. is it enough to apply for the visa. do i need to get any hard copy?


Pearson doesn't issue any hard copies. You can upload that pdf. However go to your Pearson Account and send your scores to DIBP


----------



## NP101

Does the negative marking effects your overall scores??
what if all multiple choice options are incorrect will he/she be getting NEGATIVE scores for that or that will be marked as ZERO??


----------



## romero2005

Hi all,
I have a question in reading multiple answer question which is giving negative marking. What will be the score if my both answers are wrong. 0 or any negative like -2

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

romero2005 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question in reading multiple answer question which is giving negative marking. What will be the score if my both answers are wrong. 0 or any negative like -2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


Just asked the same question ?


----------



## shnkswnt

lav2016 said:


> Hi all, I scored quite less in my speaking - 63. I just had a question. How loudly do we have to speak?



Hi lav2016.
I would recommend you to speak at a normal pace, normal volume and also take pauses while observing comma, full stops and hyphen. Do not speak very loudly or very softly. Just focus on your speaking section. You might heard others voice too but just concentrate on your test. Do not get disturbed or panic by listening to other's harsh voices. Just be focused and you should get your desired scores.
All the best


----------



## az1610

Experts please help

after 3 failed attempts..i am unable to score 79+ in writing
previous 3 scores were 72,73,76 

in my 1st attempt
vocab 90
WD 90
grammar 90
spelling 38

i never scored perfect 90's again 
any tips so that i cross 80 easily...any template
what should be the first sentence ...second sentence and conclusion etc


----------



## AtifMalik

PM me, I have some.


----------



## Go get

Hi guys, today I got my disappointing result in speaking.I'm so curious to know how people are getting 90 in pronunciation and oral fluency. Is it possible to alter our current pronunciation and fluency? Please assist me on improving this section. 
Listening 70
Reading 63
Speaking 55
Writing 75
*Enabling Skill:*
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 78
Written D 78


----------



## aditya_barca

az1610 said:


> Experts please help
> 
> after 3 failed attempts..i am unable to score 79+ in writing
> previous 3 scores were 72,73,76
> 
> in my 1st attempt
> vocab 90
> WD 90
> grammar 90
> spelling 38
> 
> i never scored perfect 90's again
> any tips so that i cross 80 easily...any template
> what should be the first sentence ...second sentence and conclusion etc


Your less score in spelling is causing writing score to go down. Make sure you review everything that u type. Increase in your spelling will certainly increase writing score. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

Go get said:


> Hi guys, today I got my disappointing result in speaking.I'm so curious to know how people are getting 90 in pronunciation and oral fluency. Is it possible to alter our current pronunciation and fluency? Please assist me on improving this section.
> Listening 70
> Reading 63
> Speaking 55
> Writing 75
> *Enabling Skill:*
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 51
> Pronunciation 47
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 78
> Written D 78


Could you PM me a sample of your recording along with the text?


----------



## az1610

aditya_barca said:


> Your less score in spelling is causing writing score to go down. Make sure you review everything that u type. Increase in your spelling will certainly increase writing score.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


when i scored 73 

vocab 90
spelling 73
grammar 78
WD 81

still overall score was less than 79...however i have seen people with less scores achieving 90
is there anything that counts in writing?


----------



## az1610

warrenpat1987 said:


> Could you PM me a sample of your recording along with the text?


brother can you help me with speaking?...i can send you a sample of my recording


----------



## aditya_barca

az1610 said:


> when i scored 73
> 
> vocab 90
> spelling 73
> grammar 78
> WD 81
> 
> still overall score was less than 79...however i have seen people with less scores achieving 90
> is there anything that counts in writing?


Well, to tell u about my experience. In my first attempt i got 71 in W with dismal 21 in spelling. Next time i made sure that i dont make any spelling mistakes and i got 90 in W with 90 in spelling and 86 in vocab and 78 in WD. If your writing score is less instead of good marks in these three parameters then probably the last part is to check that the content is in line with question. 


az1610 said:


> when i scored 73
> 
> vocab 90
> spelling 73
> grammar 78
> WD 81
> 
> still overall score was less than 79...however i have seen people with less scores achieving 90
> is there anything that counts in writing?


Well, to tell u about my experience. In my first attempt i got 71 in W with dismal 21 in spelling. Next time i made sure that i dont make any spelling mistakes and i got 90 in W with 90 in spelling and 86 in vocab and 78 in WD. If your writing score is less instead of good marks in these parameters then probably the last part is to check that the containt is in line with question.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

Hi Guys,

Finally I took my exam on 8th Sep, 12:30 PM IST. Now waiting for result as status is *Taken- Scores Reportable*. Waiting for email from PTE so that I can view my score card.
I missed one repeat sentence, one short answer and did mistakes in 2 of write from dictation. Reading was okay. Not sure how many mistakes i did make. Writing essay in 20 mins is quite challenging, wrote 255 words. Topic was *Means of communication in this era - positive & negative*. 
I tried to make sure i didn't make any spelling mistakes(apart from write from dictation).

I need 79+ in each section. Can anyone tell me if my mistakes will have drastic impact on my score? Is it 79+ still achievable ?


----------



## warrenpat1987

az1610 said:


> brother can you help me with speaking?...i can send you a sample of my recording


Sure please do. I will also be uploading a few tutorials on youtube in a week or two to help out everyone struggling to achieve 79+. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Can you share how you did in summary writing in listening and writing sections. I am finding it bit challenging right now.



deepak12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I took my exam on 8th Sep, 12:30 PM IST. Now waiting for result as status is *Taken- Scores Reportable*. Waiting for email from PTE so that I can view my score card.
> I missed one repeat sentence, one short answer and did mistakes in 2 of write from dictation. Reading was okay. Not sure how many mistakes i did make. Writing essay in 20 mins is quite challenging, wrote 255 words. Topic was *Means of communication in this era - positive & negative*.
> I tried to make sure i didn't make any spelling mistakes(apart from write from dictation).
> 
> I need 79+ in each section. Can anyone tell me if my mistakes will have drastic impact on my score? Is it 79+ still achievable ?


----------



## AtifMalik

Yes you can.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +.
Hi guys hope you all are well. Im taking an exam soon and i tried pte practice. Below is my result but Im just wondering what are the chances for me to get more than 65


L/R/S/W- 66 57 83 57
Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse - 47/85/73/38/55/79


----------



## shnkswnt

Go get said:


> Hi guys, today I got my disappointing result in speaking.I'm so curious to know how people are getting 90 in pronunciation and oral fluency. Is it possible to alter our current pronunciation and fluency? Please assist me on improving this section.
> Listening 70
> Reading 63
> Speaking 55
> Writing 75
> *Enabling Skill:*
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 51
> Pronunciation 47
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 78
> Written D 78



Hi go get.
For improving speaking section you need to focus more on oral fluency and pronunciation. They both are the only cause for increasing the speaking score. Be fluent, clear, speak at a normal pace and normal tone. Don't speak very loudly or very softly.
Read Aloud- Speak the content in maximum 30 seconds. The most important thing is that computer should interpret what you say. You have 40 seconds to go through the text. Go through the text thoroughly. Pronounce the words in your mind which you feel difficult. Lastly observe the full stops, comma and hyphen in the texts and take a pause for it. 
Repeat Sentence- Repeat the sentence as the speaker spoke. Try to memorize the sentence as much as you can. If you can memorize 50 % of the sentence that's fine but repeat it fluently and with clear pronunciation. Although content marks will be less, you will get marks for oral fluency and pronunciation. 
Describe Image- Prepare a format for all the types of images. Keep it simple with 4 to 5 sentences including conclusion. Firstly introduction, highest lowest trend or 2 to 3 important points as per you in the given image and lastly conclusion. Try to avoid saying umm,uhh and such type of words.
Retell Lecture- Firstly take notes for this type of section. Without notes it's going to be difficult for you to retell the lecture. Just focus on the main idea of the lecture and then try to speak it in your own words. Here also end your lecture with an conclusion.

All the best 
Thanks,
Shaunak


----------



## shnkswnt

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Could anyone suggest if I am good to go for real test ?. I need above 65 +.
> Hi guys hope you all are well. Im taking an exam soon and i tried pte practice. Below is my result but Im just wondering what are the chances for me to get more than 65
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W- 66 57 83 57
> Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse - 47/85/73/38/55/79



Hi ashish.
I think you are good to go for the real exam. Your scores are pretty good as practice exams are little harder than the actual exam. So go for it. I am sure you will get your desired scores.
For writing prepare a format for every type of essays so that you can use it in your actual exams.
For reading I will just say practice and practice.
All the best


----------



## ashish.saxena21

shnkswnt said:


> Hi ashish.
> I think you are good to go for the real exam. Your scores are pretty good as practice exams are little harder than the actual exam. So go for it. I am sure you will get your desired scores.
> For writing prepare a format for every type of essays so that you can use it in your actual exams.
> For reading I will just say practice and practice.
> All the best


thanks mate.that boosts my confidence. I think I might have done some mistakes in the dropdown fill in the blanks and hence the poor score in reading and writing section. I will try to get it better in my second mock test today and more importantly in the real test tomorrow . For essay, I am going to use the steven fernandes template...and yes practicing..practicising and practicing..


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> Hi all, I scored quite less in my speaking - 63. I just had a question. How loudly do we have to speak?


Hi,

Do you remember your computer number at the center?
I also go very low in speaking compare to others.

I tried to PM you. Looks like you have opted not to receive any PM.


----------



## deepak12

Subhash Bohra said:


> Can you share how you did in summary writing in listening and writing sections. I am finding it bit challenging right now.


Hey, Just got my result. It seems my summaries, in both writing section & listening section, wasn't at par.

Here is my final result. However, I needed 79+ in each section.

*Communicative Skills
Listening 78
Reading 88
Speaking 87
Writing 74

Enabling Skills
Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 74
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 79*


Result of PTE Mock Test A : 

Communicative Skills
Listening 73
Reading 66
Speaking 58
Writing 77

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90


----------



## deepak12

One quick question, in EOI what should I provide ? PTE Id or Appointment Id ?


----------



## vrailey

Hi Deepak,

You have actually done the hard bit. Your speaking is fantastic, just work on writing essays and listening. You will be fine.

I have my exam on Monday 12th. Please any speaking tips will be appreciated.



deepak12 said:


> Hey, Just got my result. It seems my summaries, in both writing section & listening section, wasn't at par.
> 
> Here is my final result. However, I needed 79+ in each section.
> 
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 78
> Reading 88
> Speaking 87
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 74
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 79*
> 
> 
> Result of PTE Mock Test A :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 73
> Reading 66
> Speaking 58
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90


----------



## someoneaussie

AtifMalik said:


> Congrates, Did you attempt PTE Mocjk Exam? What was your score in Mocks? I just want to know how truely mock exams reflect your actual performance? I have heard Mocks are tougher than actual?


Yes, I did attempt a PTE mock Test A.
Below are my mock test results:

Listening - 90
Reading - 74
speaking - 90
Writing - 87

This is how i knew i have to prepare well in reading. Then the next full effort was focussed on Reading and finally that paid off. Below are my real exam scores in comparison, quite similar except for reading improved.

Listening - 90
Reading - 87
Speaking - 90
Writing - 85


----------



## NP101

deepak12 said:


> Subhash Bohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share how you did in summary writing in listening and writing sections. I am finding it bit challenging right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Just got my result. It seems my summaries, in both writing section & listening section, wasn't at par.
> 
> Here is my final result. However, I needed 79+ in each section.
> 
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 78
> Reading 88
> Speaking 87
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 74
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 79*
> 
> 
> Result of PTE Mock Test A :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 73
> Reading 66
> Speaking 58
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
Click to expand...

Hi Deepak you did well in reading module 
Can I ask you how did you prepare your reading section and how many options did you select in multiple choice multiple answers Questions?


----------



## SAbbas007

My ACS assessment has been completed for Software Engineer under ANZSCO code.
As per my consultant now I am eligible for below 55 points and I need 10 more points which could cover through PTE 65 each module.
8+ exp - 15
Masters degree - 15
Age - 25
Planing for PTE

Can any one suggest, PTE soft copy is enough or we will get official hard like IELTS.


----------



## SAbbas007

I am talking about PTE result Official hard copy.


----------



## Go get

Hi Warrenpat1987,
Would u plz let md know how do I record my voice? Thanks.


----------



## Go get

Hi Shnkswnt,
Thanks for the valuable tips. Would you pls send me your sample read aloud with text?


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi friends, I am appearing for the PTE exam tomorrow in Sydney after getting the below results in the online mock tests, keeping the fingers crossed. I need 65+

PTE Mock Test A
L/R/S/W- 66 57 83 57
Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse - 47/85/73/38/55/79

PTE Mock Test B
L/R/S/W- 75 68 84 75
Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse - 65/87/83/60/74/90


----------



## lucas.wszolek

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi friends, I am appearing for the PTE exam tomorrow in Sydney after getting the below results in the online mock tests, keeping the fingers crossed. I need 65+
> 
> PTE Mock Test A
> L/R/S/W- 66 57 83 57
> Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse - 47/85/73/38/55/79
> 
> PTE Mock Test B
> L/R/S/W- 75 68 84 75
> Grammar/Oral Fluency/Pronunciation/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse - 65/87/83/60/74/90


Hi mate, it seems that you have a great skill on speaking. On the other hand, I am struggling a lot to succeed on this task. 
Could you provide me few samples of your speaking for Describe Image tasks?
If possible, for re-tell lecture as well.

Attempts #1 #2 #3

Listening 61	57	62
Reading 65	68	66
Speaking 63	55	54
Writing 63	64	65 
Grammar 83	78	67
Oral Fluency 56	45	41
Pronunciation 65	63	57
Spelling 20	20	63
Vocabulary 50	52	65
Written Discourse	55	53	79


----------



## lav2016

shnkswnt said:


> Hi lav2016.
> I would recommend you to speak at a normal pace, normal volume and also take pauses while observing comma, full stops and hyphen. Do not speak very loudly or very softly. Just focus on your speaking section. You might heard others voice too but just concentrate on your test. Do not get disturbed or panic by listening to other's harsh voices. Just be focused and you should get your desired scores.
> All the best


I have booked my test on 12th again (Monday). I do need more tips on speaking. How fast do I have to speak????.... This question is for rest of you as well. Should I utilize the entire time or Should i finish sooner??.... that was for Read aloud. And in retell lecture how formal should my language be. Can i speak causally? how important is the content. In retell lecture as well is it important to speak for the entire 40 seconds??? ..


----------



## lav2016

The sad part is I got 90 in grammar, vocab and 87 in spelling and hence my reading, listening and writing scores were above 80. But i got 60 in both oral fluency and pronunciation and so 63 in speaking. I really need help


----------



## Aman_welder

Is there any 1 to help me 4 vetasses technical intrvw.. For WELDER .. I m very nervous .. Plzzz


----------



## Go get

Hi Warrenpat1987, is there any recording apps so that I can send you my recorded voice? Thanks.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

I scored 83 and 85 in the speaking section in the two scored practice tests but scored 67 and 78 in the reading section. 
The methodology I followed both times is I quickly moved to to the next question as soon as I finished one read aloud in about 25 secs rather than completing the read aloud sentence in 40 secs.
should I devote morre time in reading the read aloud sentence, will that improve my reading score more? or speashould I maintain this strategy in the real exam as well.

The reason is I scored 80+ in both speaking and writing section where I consumed the entire time.
I will write my test in about 3 hours from now in Sydney.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Go get said:


> Hi Warrenpat1987, is there any recording apps so that I can send you my recorded voice? Thanks.


Your phone recorder should suffice


----------



## warrenpat1987

deepak12 said:


> One quick question, in EOI what should I provide ? PTE Id or Appointment Id ?


Registration ID


----------



## lav2016

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate. I've listened to your recording and here's my feedback.
> 
> 1) There was a wrong pause between profitability and across
> 2) Ensure that the "v" in valuation is pronounced accurately. It sounded like a "w". Perhaps this will help Learn English Pronunciation ' V ' and ' W ' sounds - YouTube
> 3) Although the accent might not be a critical aspect of scoring, I would recommend neutralising it a little bit; that will certainly help.


Hi warrenpat, 

Kindly evaluate my reading as well  here is my recording.
I have added the recording in the word doc (I couldn't figure out how to save the sound recording as a word file). kindly let me know if you are able to access it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you remember your computer number at the center?
> I also go very low in speaking compare to others.
> 
> I tried to PM you. Looks like you have opted not to receive any PM.



I took my test in Pearson centre, bangalore. Computer number 5. But I do feel that the score is related to my speaking. But not sure how.


----------



## lav2016

ashish.saxena21 said:


> I scored 83 and 85 in the speaking section in the two scored practice tests but scored 67 and 78 in the reading section.
> The methodology I followed both times is I quickly moved to to the next question as soon as I finished one read aloud in about 25 secs rather than completing the read aloud sentence in 40 secs.
> should I devote morre time in reading the read aloud sentence, will that improve my reading score more? or speashould I maintain this strategy in the real exam as well.
> 
> The reason is I scored 80+ in both speaking and writing section where I consumed the entire time.
> I will write my test in about 3 hours from now in Sydney.


Wow you have a great score in Speaking. Did u wait in the speaking section till the status changed to completed? Or did you directly click on next? I don't think reading score is related to the time. It is related to reading all the words correctly. I think highest marks in the reading section is allotted to Reorder Para.


----------



## caramelle

Hello, everyone!

Can someone please help me understand my PTE-A mock scores:

*Communicative Skills*

Listening 67
Reading 58
Speaking 33
Writing 76

*Enabling skills*
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 10
Pronunciation 10
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Do my scores mean there might be something wrong with my microphone?

I have taken these mock tests 2 times (both tests A and B) and my oral fluency and vocabulaly have never been any different!!! always 10 and 10.

Is this why my L, R and S are so low??

My TOEFL speaking score is 28/30 and my IELTS speaking score is 7.5 and I never hesitate while speaking. Plus my grammar and vocabulary seem to be more than just fine (90/90).

Any suggestions on what to do to improve my score?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Congrats Man !!! can you please share how you prepared for listening and summary writing. I am preparing using Official guide and practice test plus. I have identified that my weak areas are summary writing (listening and writing sections), retell lecture, essay writing. lastly, describe image i believe i can improve with practice. 

I have exam on 30th sept. and i am trying to study as much as i can everyday... aiming to at least study 2-3 hours daily. can you please advise, as i also need 79+ in all sections.




someoneaussie said:


> Yes, I did attempt a PTE mock Test A.
> Below are my mock test results:
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 74
> speaking - 90
> Writing - 87
> 
> This is how i knew i have to prepare well in reading. Then the next full effort was focussed on Reading and finally that paid off. Below are my real exam scores in comparison, quite similar except for reading improved.
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85


----------



## aditya_barca

someoneaussie said:


> Yes, I did attempt a PTE mock Test A.
> Below are my mock test results:
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 74
> speaking - 90
> Writing - 87
> 
> This is how i knew i have to prepare well in reading. Then the next full effort was focussed on Reading and finally that paid off. Below are my real exam scores in comparison, quite similar except for reading improved.
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 87
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 85


Good score mate, Congrats. Any tips for speaking section plz ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaid01

guys please suggest a good exam center for pte exam in Sydney????

I'm planning to take exam in second week of dec.

I heard few centres r better than others so I need advise from some experienced people?


----------



## warrenpat1987

aditya_barca said:


> Good score mate, Congrats. Any tips for speaking section plz ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Hey mate this might help 



. I have begun uploading test tips on my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs5ejNTbTPM9U68rcLixhLA


----------



## tkbiswas

warrenpat1987 said:


> Sure please do. I will also be uploading a few tutorials on youtube in a week or two to help out everyone struggling to achieve 79+. Will keep you guys posted.


Hi warrenpat1987, 
Could you please let us know about some material related to summarise written or spoken texts?

In my 1st PTE attempt I got the following scores:
L/R/S/W- 66/63/70/61
Enabling score:
Grammar: 67
Oral fluency: 57
Pronunciation: 
Spelling: 76
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 77

I got one essay and I wrote that well. So I guess 3 summarise written texts and 2 summarise spoken texts were responsible for low marks in writing section. Any overall advice will be very much helpful. I need 79+. 

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## warrenpat1987

tkbiswas said:


> Hi warrenpat1987,
> Could you please let us know about some material related to summarise written or spoken texts?
> 
> In my 1st PTE attempt I got the following scores:
> L/R/S/W- 66/63/70/61
> Enabling score:
> Grammar: 67
> Oral fluency: 57
> Pronunciation:
> Spelling: 76
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 77
> 
> I got one essay and I wrote that well. So I guess 3 summarise written texts and 2 summarise spoken texts were responsible for low marks in writing section. Any overall advice will be very much helpful. I need 79+.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


Hey Tapas, I will be uploading a few around that soon. I have begun uploading Speaking and the first one is Read Aloud 



 . I will upload written summary this week.


----------



## tkbiswas

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey Tapas, I will be uploading a few around that soon. I have begun uploading Speaking and the first one is Read Aloud PTE Speaking Read Aloud - YouTube . I will upload written summary this week.


Hi warrenpat1987,

Thanks for the quick update. Following you in youtube.


----------



## aditya_barca

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate this might help PTE Academic Speaking - Read Aloud Tips - YouTube. I have begun uploading test tips on my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs5ejNTbTPM9U68rcLixhLA


Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## epicentre

Guys - I finally smashed the PTE exam on 3rd attempt with a 90 in all sections. The Speaking section was my nemesis. Here's my story.

1st Attempt
L90 R90 S77 W90

I gave the exam with very little prep of 2 days. The speaking section surprised me during the exam at how I fumbled and I had a feeling I didn't do that well as I barely practiced anyways. So, the score reflected the same. My other English skills like reading and writing are decent as I read a lot of books, gave tougher exams like GMAT etc. 

I was disappointed, but I still filed an EOI and took the date for the 2nd attempt.


2nd Attempt
L85 R83 S61 W90

Since I booked the 2nd attempt within 10 days of the first one, I could not get the same exam center. Also, this time the time of the exam was 4pm instead of 10am for the first attempt.
Nevertheless I went for it as I wanted to get this done with ASAP.

This time I practiced only Speaking section questions, focusing more on Describe Image and Retell Lecture. I did all the YouTube exercises, read a lot of tips and slowed down my speaking a bit as I had a feeling I spoke fast because of which the software didn't understand me? I also lowered my natural voice a bit as I felt that could improve my fluency.

Come exam day and I didn't have a good feeling about the center and the exam overall.
It was quite cold inside the room and afternoons are the not the best for me anyways in terms of productivity as I am a morning person. Also, I skipped through all the initial instructions and when I started speaking, I was the only one whose sound you could hear in the room. It felt a bit odd and I think that affected my initial confidence lol. 

I thought I did better than the first time. I slowed down, spoke clearly and in a lower voice as well, for fluency. Rest of the sections went ok.

When I saw the result the next day, it was a major downer. I felt it made no sense. How can my score go down after so much practice? I then starting having doubts in my oral communicaton. Even in the rest of the sections, except for writing, I've done worse than the first time. 

I was dejected. But I thought I will give it one more shot.

3rd Attempt
L90 R90 S90 W90

This time I booked the same center as the first attempt, and a morning slot. You could call it a foolish sentiment but for some reason I had a feeling that this time it should work.

Again, I did more practice in Speaking section. I bought the Gold package of practice tests. I did only the Speaking section in the tests and got scores of 65 and 62 in the 2 tests. Not a good feeling at all.
On top of that, I had a sore throat the entire week, had cough/phlegm problems and my voice sounded very different from usual. 

I lost all hope on the night before the exam but I soldiered on. When I was browsing the forum that night, someone said that he spoke fast in his conversations and he spoke in the same way during the exam. He mentioned that speaking fast could be taken as a sign of fluency, which was my main drawback in both the previous tests. Also, if you go through the analysis of sample responses in PTE material, they mention that the pace of speaking should be conversational...like how you are talking to another person I believe. Another friend also suggested that I talk in a louder voice as he felt I had a lower pitch.

So the only approach I changed this time was that I spoke in my usual fast conversational way, was careful to not pause or break and spoke in a louder voice. I also realized that content doesn't matter much and focused more on fluency. I did clear my throat and coughed a couple of times, and I thought I'll get an even worse score this time. Rest of the sections went fine without an event.


Today I got the report of a perfect score of 90 in all sections and it's been a huge relief.

So to sum it up, in my case the following factors mattered:
a) Exam center and Timing of Test - Not sure if this is a consistent observation for others.
b) Speaking in a conversational style. Faster natural pace is fine, as long as you are coherent. 
c) I didn't find the Gold package tests particularly useful. The questions are quite tough to begin with and the tests did nothing but dent my confidence. Instead, the free YouTube tutorials are way more helpful.

So that's my 2 cents... All the best for your PTEs!


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

epicentre said:


> Guys - I finally smashed the PTE exam on 3rd attempt with a 90 in all sections. The Speaking section was my nemesis. Here's my story.
> 
> 1st Attempt
> L90 R90 S77 W90
> 
> I gave the exam with very little prep of 2 days. The speaking section surprised me during the exam at how I fumbled and I had a feeling I didn't do that well as I barely practiced anyways. So, the score reflected the same. My other English skills like reading and writing are decent as I read a lot of books, gave tougher exams like GMAT etc.
> 
> I was disappointed, but I still filed an EOI and took the date for the 2nd attempt.
> 
> 
> 2nd Attempt
> L85 R83 S61 W90
> 
> Since I booked the 2nd attempt within 10 days of the first one, I could not get the same exam center. Also, this time the time of the exam was 4pm instead of 10am for the first attempt.
> Nevertheless I went for it as I wanted to get this done with ASAP.
> 
> This time I practiced only Speaking section questions, focusing more on Describe Image and Retell Lecture. I did all the YouTube exercises, read a lot of tips and slowed down my speaking a bit as I had a feeling I spoke fast because of which the software didn't understand me? I also lowered my natural voice a bit as I felt that could improve my fluency.
> 
> Come exam day and I didn't have a good feeling about the center and the exam overall.
> It was quite cold inside the room and afternoons are the not the best for me anyways in terms of productivity as I am a morning person. Also, I skipped through all the initial instructions and when I started speaking, I was the only one whose sound you could hear in the room. It felt a bit odd and I think that affected my initial confidence lol.
> 
> I thought I did better than the first time. I slowed down, spoke clearly and in a lower voice as well, for fluency. Rest of the sections went ok.
> 
> When I saw the result the next day, it was a major downer. I felt it made no sense. How can my score go down after so much practice? I then starting having doubts in my oral communicaton. Even in the rest of the sections, except for writing, I've done worse than the first time.
> 
> I was dejected. But I thought I will give it one more shot.
> 
> 3rd Attempt
> L90 R90 S90 W90
> 
> This time I booked the same center as the first attempt, and a morning slot. You could call it a foolish sentiment but for some reason I had a feeling that this time it should work.
> 
> Again, I did more practice in Speaking section. I bought the Gold package of practice tests. I did only the Speaking section in the tests and got scores of 65 and 62 in the 2 tests. Not a good feeling at all.
> On top of that, I had a sore throat the entire week, had cough/phlegm problems and my voice sounded very different from usual.
> 
> I lost all hope on the night before the exam but I soldiered on. When I was browsing the forum that night, someone said that he spoke fast in his conversations and he spoke in the same way during the exam. He mentioned that speaking fast could be taken as a sign of fluency, which was my main drawback in both the previous tests. Also, if you go through the analysis of sample responses in PTE material, they mention that the pace of speaking should be conversational...like how you are talking to another person I believe. Another friend also suggested that I talk in a louder voice as he felt I had a lower pitch.
> 
> So the only approach I changed this time was that I spoke in my usual fast conversational way, was careful to not pause or break and spoke in a louder voice. I also realized that content doesn't matter much and focused more on fluency. I did clear my throat and coughed a couple of times, and I thought I'll get an even worse score this time. Rest of the sections went fine without an event.
> 
> 
> Today I got the report of a perfect score of 90 in all sections and it's been a huge relief.
> 
> So to sum it up, in my case the following factors mattered:
> a) Exam center and Timing of Test - Not sure if this is a consistent observation for others.
> b) Speaking in a conversational style. Faster natural pace is fine, as long as you are coherent.
> c) I didn't find the Gold package tests particularly useful. The questions are quite tough to begin with and the tests did nothing but dent my confidence. Instead, the free YouTube tutorials are way more helpful.
> 
> So that's my 2 cents... All the best for your PTEs!


Congrats bro, good scores. 

What is your tip on the Reading ... I am sure, i am failing in re arrange / fill up the blanks .. mostly most of the section.. 
I have scored 60/62 in the two PTE exams in the Reading.. not sure how to overcome with the approach.. as I am not a very fast reader..


----------



## amtba

Guys,

I am new to the forum and I need some confusions to be cleared. I have received my PTE academic scores today. I hope I can claim 10 points over Proficient language with following scores:

Communicative Skills:
L: 70
R: 77
S:74
W: 70 

Enabling Skills:
Grammar: 54
Oral Fluency: 63
Pronunciation: 64
Spelling: 21
Vocabulary: 90
Written Discourse: 55

Is there a problem if the scores in enabling skills are not that good? 

I have sat for IELTS 3 times and each time I was getting 6.5 in one or another component. Switched over to PTE-A, prepared for 2 weeks and sat the exam for the first time yesterday and got desired scores. 

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

amtba said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and I need some confusions to be cleared. I have received my PTE academic scores today. I hope I can claim 10 points over Proficient language with following scores:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L: 70
> R: 77
> S:74
> W: 70
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar: 54
> Oral Fluency: 63
> Pronunciation: 64
> Spelling: 21
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse: 55
> 
> Is there a problem if the scores in enabling skills are not that good?
> 
> I have sat for IELTS 3 times and each time I was getting 6.5 in one or another component. Switched over to PTE-A, prepared for 2 weeks and sat the exam for the first time yesterday and got desired scores.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amit


Good score in a short time preparation.. The enabling skills does not make any diff.. you are good to go with 10 points..


----------



## warrenpat1987

aditya_barca said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Rectified the video upload issues.


----------



## nicolas_arg

If it helps somebody, I was trying to get superior english.
I took TOELF first, got:

Reading: 29
Listening: 30
Speaking: 26
Writing: 29

I missed it by one point (I needed 30 in Writing), so I tried IELTS. Awful results (which I feel don't reflect how I performed):
Reading: 7.5
Listening: 9
Speaking: 6.5
Writing: 7

So, I tried PTE. Success! 90 in all communication components (speaking, listening, reading, writing). 

Other scores: Grammar 90, Oral fluency 79, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 66, Vocabulary 82, Written discourse: 90.

I can't give any specifics tips, I studied about the same for each test, and tried to familiarize which each specific format. But I feel IELTS scores were completely unfair in my case.


----------



## OZCallingUs

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate this might help PTE Academic Speaking - Read Aloud Tips - YouTube. I have begun uploading test tips on my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs5ejNTbTPM9U68rcLixhLA


Hi warrenpat1987,
Very nice video on "Read Aloud" Question type. 

Any chance of uploading "Re-tell lecture" session this week? Looking for some good tips and tricks for this question type.


----------



## OZCallingUs

epicentre said:


> Guys - I finally smashed the PTE exam on 3rd attempt with a 90 in all sections. The Speaking section was my nemesis. Here's my story.
> 
> 1st Attempt
> L90 R90 S77 W90
> 
> I gave the exam with very little prep of 2 days. The speaking section surprised me during the exam at how I fumbled and I had a feeling I didn't do that well as I barely practiced anyways. So, the score reflected the same. My other English skills like reading and writing are decent as I read a lot of books, gave tougher exams like GMAT etc.
> 
> I was disappointed, but I still filed an EOI and took the date for the 2nd attempt.
> 
> 
> 2nd Attempt
> L85 R83 S61 W90
> 
> Since I booked the 2nd attempt within 10 days of the first one, I could not get the same exam center. Also, this time the time of the exam was 4pm instead of 10am for the first attempt.
> Nevertheless I went for it as I wanted to get this done with ASAP.
> 
> This time I practiced only Speaking section questions, focusing more on Describe Image and Retell Lecture. I did all the YouTube exercises, read a lot of tips and slowed down my speaking a bit as I had a feeling I spoke fast because of which the software didn't understand me? I also lowered my natural voice a bit as I felt that could improve my fluency.
> 
> Come exam day and I didn't have a good feeling about the center and the exam overall.
> It was quite cold inside the room and afternoons are the not the best for me anyways in terms of productivity as I am a morning person. Also, I skipped through all the initial instructions and when I started speaking, I was the only one whose sound you could hear in the room. It felt a bit odd and I think that affected my initial confidence lol.
> 
> I thought I did better than the first time. I slowed down, spoke clearly and in a lower voice as well, for fluency. Rest of the sections went ok.
> 
> When I saw the result the next day, it was a major downer. I felt it made no sense. How can my score go down after so much practice? I then starting having doubts in my oral communicaton. Even in the rest of the sections, except for writing, I've done worse than the first time.
> 
> I was dejected. But I thought I will give it one more shot.
> 
> 3rd Attempt
> L90 R90 S90 W90
> 
> This time I booked the same center as the first attempt, and a morning slot. You could call it a foolish sentiment but for some reason I had a feeling that this time it should work.
> 
> Again, I did more practice in Speaking section. I bought the Gold package of practice tests. I did only the Speaking section in the tests and got scores of 65 and 62 in the 2 tests. Not a good feeling at all.
> On top of that, I had a sore throat the entire week, had cough/phlegm problems and my voice sounded very different from usual.
> 
> I lost all hope on the night before the exam but I soldiered on. When I was browsing the forum that night, someone said that he spoke fast in his conversations and he spoke in the same way during the exam. He mentioned that speaking fast could be taken as a sign of fluency, which was my main drawback in both the previous tests. Also, if you go through the analysis of sample responses in PTE material, they mention that the pace of speaking should be conversational...like how you are talking to another person I believe. Another friend also suggested that I talk in a louder voice as he felt I had a lower pitch.
> 
> So the only approach I changed this time was that I spoke in my usual fast conversational way, was careful to not pause or break and spoke in a louder voice. I also realized that content doesn't matter much and focused more on fluency. I did clear my throat and coughed a couple of times, and I thought I'll get an even worse score this time. Rest of the sections went fine without an event.
> 
> 
> Today I got the report of a perfect score of 90 in all sections and it's been a huge relief.
> 
> So to sum it up, in my case the following factors mattered:
> a) Exam center and Timing of Test - Not sure if this is a consistent observation for others.
> b) Speaking in a conversational style. Faster natural pace is fine, as long as you are coherent.
> c) I didn't find the Gold package tests particularly useful. The questions are quite tough to begin with and the tests did nothing but dent my confidence. Instead, the free YouTube tutorials are way more helpful.
> 
> So that's my 2 cents... All the best for your PTEs!


Congratulations !!!
Good luck for your next steps


----------



## airbatross

My results for Sept 9th exam;

Listening *90 *
Reading* 85*
Speaking *90*
Writing *78* ..

Can't believe I have to retake the exam just for 1 stupid point.. It seems fishy to me that I can't 

I know that it's a machine-interpreted exam but I'm pretty sure that since I've selected "Australia - Skilled Migration Visa" during registration, if a section's result is around 77-80, the computer is inclined for 78, not 79.


----------



## amtba

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Good score in a short time preparation.. The enabling skills does not make any diff.. you are good to go with 10 points..


Thanks buddy! IELTS is no doubt a money making business. people should scrap this IELTS out and move to PTE.


----------



## aditya_barca

airbatross said:


> My results for Sept 9th exam;
> 
> Listening *90 *
> Reading* 85*
> Speaking *90*
> Writing *78* ..
> 
> Can't believe I have to retake the exam just for 1 stupid point.. It seems fishy to me that I can't
> 
> I know that it's a machine-interpreted exam but I'm pretty sure that since I've selected "Australia - Skilled Migration Visa" during registration, if a section's result is around 77-80, the computer is inclined for 78, not 79.


What if we select the option that says we are taking pte for further studies abroad and later after results come send it to dibp. Will it cause any problem. Even i was thinking that selecting Australia visa might have gone against me. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross

aditya_barca said:


> What if we select the option that says we are taking pte for further studies abroad and later after results come send it to dibp. Will it cause any problem. Even i was thinking that selecting Australia visa might have gone against me.


I don't know. I was also not gonna select the option but during the registration I saw that you had to select Australia to allow Pearson to send data to Australian authorities. There was a long text with mentioned law's details, you may remember.. 

Now that it'S on their records there's no point for us to not select Australia if we retake the exam I guess.. I have 60 points already but was hoping for a 70.. Oh well..


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi friends
How much time does Pearson takes to upload the score report? I appeared for the exam on 10 September at the Pearson center (12:30 pm slot) in Sydney.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi friends
How much time does Pearson takes to upload the score report? I appeared for the exam on 10 September at the Pearson center (12:30 pm slot) in Sydney. Anyone else here from the same slot???


----------



## ashish.saxena21

airbatross said:


> My results for Sept 9th exam;
> 
> Listening *90 *
> Reading* 85*
> Speaking *90*
> Writing *78* ..
> 
> Can't believe I have to retake the exam just for 1 stupid point.. It seems fishy to me that I can't
> 
> I know that it's a machine-interpreted exam but I'm pretty sure that since I've selected "Australia - Skilled Migration Visa" during registration, if a section's result is around 77-80, the computer is inclined for 78, not 79.


Hi there,
How much time does Pearson takes to upload the score report? I appeared for the exam on 10 September at the Pearson center (12:30 pm slot) in Sydney. Currently, it is showing score report is not available...


----------



## dreamliner

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi there,
> How much time does Pearson takes to upload the score report? I appeared for the exam on 10 September at the Pearson center (12:30 pm slot) in Sydney. Currently, it is showing score report is not available...


Official document say within 5 days.
I wrote twice and got the results the next day itself.

In fact I wrote in the morning, and results came afternoon of next day. So you need to allow system to perform evaluation and report. I believe it needs 24 hours after your test conducted.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

airbatross said:


> My results for Sept 9th exam;
> 
> Listening *90 *
> Reading* 85*
> Speaking *90*
> Writing *78* ..
> 
> Can't believe I have to retake the exam just for 1 stupid point.. It seems fishy to me that I can't
> 
> I know that it's a machine-interpreted exam but I'm pretty sure that since I've selected "Australia - Skilled Migration Visa" during registration, if a section's result is around 77-80, the computer is inclined for 78, not 79.


Sorry but I would differ.pte is purely system based.my scores were l-90s-90 w-79 r-90.i also selected immigration to australia.you have got excellent scores and very very unfortunate that it was a miss of 1 mark.do give a retry and special focus on writing.good luck.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

Hi I have my exam tomorrow. Please do clarify these doubts.

1) I should click on next as soon as I finish reading and not after the status changes to "completed".
2) I should be loud and fast, in the speaking section.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

lav2016 said:


> Hi I have my exam tomorrow. Please do clarify these doubts.
> 
> 1) I should click on next as soon as I finish reading and not after the status changes to "completed".
> 2) I should be loud and fast, in the speaking section.


1) Yes, that will help in the scoring.
2) be as natural as possible...one does not need to be loud.speak at a normal speed.


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> I took my test in Pearson centre, Bangalore. Computer number 5. But I do feel that the score is related to my speaking. But not sure how.


I gave my test at the same center at computer number 3.

Similarly like yours, i got very low in speaking module compared to other.


----------



## aditya_barca

I was of the view that, we should wait till it shows completed ans then click on next. Can someone clarify plz what is the correct way.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

Good luck. 

Post your results as soon you get it.


----------



## Npatel

Hello,
Does any one got the human brain development and ONGC(Oil and natural gas corporation).
Can you please share if any one have got the transcripts or material regarding the Re-tell lecture.
Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma

airbatross said:


> My results for Sept 9th exam;
> 
> Listening *90 *
> Reading* 85*
> Speaking *90*
> Writing *78* ..
> 
> Can't believe I have to retake the exam just for 1 stupid point.. It seems fishy to me that I can't
> 
> I know that it's a machine-interpreted exam but I'm pretty sure that since I've selected "Australia - Skilled Migration Visa" during registration, if a section's result is around 77-80, the computer is inclined for 78, not 79.


If you think so then don't select the option when you take the exam. After you get the score, you can call PTE help desk and get it enabled.

I have done it.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Got the score today and the 10 points..missed it by one golden dust in writing..below are the scores..though I was aiming for 20 points out of PTE but nevertheless will start the PR process with 65 points..Thank to all the mates from this forum...

*Listening 84
Reading 79
Speaking 90
Writing 78 *


----------



## ashish.saxena21

trinkasharma said:


> If you think so then don't select the option when you take the exam. After you get the score, you can call PTE help desk and get it enabled.
> 
> I have done it.


I don't think so because I got 79 in and 78 in another..


----------



## menikhlesh

Please post debriefs and strategy for PTEA exam.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Is there any process of revaluation of the PTE score? I am missing the 20 points from PTE by one 1 point in Writing.. Please advise and has someone benefitted from it? if there is any .


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> I gave my test at the same center at computer number 3.
> 
> Similarly like yours, i got very low in speaking module compared to other.


I think I wasn't loud enough. I am taking the exam at Chopra's again tomorrow. I know the centre is famous for noise levels but I am going to scream too this time..


----------



## lav2016

ashish.saxena21 said:


> 1) Yes, that will help in the scoring.
> 2) be as natural as possible...one does not need to be loud.speak at a normal speed.


Hi Ashish,

Sorry just confirming once again. In all sections of "Speaking", we need click on next as soon as we finish talking and not after the status moves to completed which is usually after 3 second of when we stop speaking.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

lav2016 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Sorry just confirming once again. In all sections of "Speaking", we need click on next as soon as we finish talking and not after the status moves to completed which is usually after 3 second of when we stop speaking.


In my case it was about 15-16 secs before the status would have been updated automatically. for e.g. ready aloud did not took more than 22-24 secs for me. reapeat sentence 7-8 secs. Describe image and re-tell lecture, I am sure one may not finish before time. may be 'just in time'.

So yes, you should move to the next question as soon as finished.


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> I think I wasn't loud enough. I am taking the exam at Chopra's again tomorrow. I know the centre is famous for noise levels but I am going to scream too this time..


Ok. Good luck.

Post your results as soon you get it.
I am also booked at chopras for 16th SEP, 6-9pm.





Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul-matt

*Congo..*



epicentre said:


> Guys - I finally smashed the PTE exam on 3rd attempt with a 90 in all sections. The Speaking section was my nemesis. Here's my story.
> 
> 1st Attempt
> L90 R90 S77 W90
> 
> I gave the exam with very little prep of 2 days. The speaking section surprised me during the exam at how I fumbled and I had a feeling I didn't do that well as I barely practiced anyways. So, the score reflected the same. My other English skills like reading and writing are decent as I read a lot of books, gave tougher exams like GMAT etc.
> 
> I was disappointed, but I still filed an EOI and took the date for the 2nd attempt.
> 
> 
> 2nd Attempt
> L85 R83 S61 W90
> 
> Since I booked the 2nd attempt within 10 days of the first one, I could not get the same exam center. Also, this time the time of the exam was 4pm instead of 10am for the first attempt.
> Nevertheless I went for it as I wanted to get this done with ASAP.
> 
> This time I practiced only Speaking section questions, focusing more on Describe Image and Retell Lecture. I did all the YouTube exercises, read a lot of tips and slowed down my speaking a bit as I had a feeling I spoke fast because of which the software didn't understand me? I also lowered my natural voice a bit as I felt that could improve my fluency.
> 
> Come exam day and I didn't have a good feeling about the center and the exam overall.
> It was quite cold inside the room and afternoons are the not the best for me anyways in terms of productivity as I am a morning person. Also, I skipped through all the initial instructions and when I started speaking, I was the only one whose sound you could hear in the room. It felt a bit odd and I think that affected my initial confidence lol.
> 
> I thought I did better than the first time. I slowed down, spoke clearly and in a lower voice as well, for fluency. Rest of the sections went ok.
> 
> When I saw the result the next day, it was a major downer. I felt it made no sense. How can my score go down after so much practice? I then starting having doubts in my oral communicaton. Even in the rest of the sections, except for writing, I've done worse than the first time.
> 
> I was dejected. But I thought I will give it one more shot.
> 
> 3rd Attempt
> L90 R90 S90 W90
> 
> This time I booked the same center as the first attempt, and a morning slot. You could call it a foolish sentiment but for some reason I had a feeling that this time it should work.
> 
> Again, I did more practice in Speaking section. I bought the Gold package of practice tests. I did only the Speaking section in the tests and got scores of 65 and 62 in the 2 tests. Not a good feeling at all.
> On top of that, I had a sore throat the entire week, had cough/phlegm problems and my voice sounded very different from usual.
> 
> I lost all hope on the night before the exam but I soldiered on. When I was browsing the forum that night, someone said that he spoke fast in his conversations and he spoke in the same way during the exam. He mentioned that speaking fast could be taken as a sign of fluency, which was my main drawback in both the previous tests. Also, if you go through the analysis of sample responses in PTE material, they mention that the pace of speaking should be conversational...like how you are talking to another person I believe. Another friend also suggested that I talk in a louder voice as he felt I had a lower pitch.
> 
> So the only approach I changed this time was that I spoke in my usual fast conversational way, was careful to not pause or break and spoke in a louder voice. I also realized that content doesn't matter much and focused more on fluency. I did clear my throat and coughed a couple of times, and I thought I'll get an even worse score this time. Rest of the sections went fine without an event.
> 
> 
> Today I got the report of a perfect score of 90 in all sections and it's been a huge relief.
> 
> So to sum it up, in my case the following factors mattered:
> a) Exam center and Timing of Test - Not sure if this is a consistent observation for others.
> b) Speaking in a conversational style. Faster natural pace is fine, as long as you are coherent.
> c) I didn't find the Gold package tests particularly useful. The questions are quite tough to begin with and the tests did nothing but dent my confidence. Instead, the free YouTube tutorials are way more helpful.
> 
> So that's my 2 cents... All the best for your PTEs!


Congratulations Mate!

Any tipes for it please.


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> Ok. Good luck.
> 
> Post your results as soon you get it.
> I am also booked at chopras for 16th SEP, 6-9pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Hey what is your learning, What is it that you have decided to do different????


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> Hey what is your learning, What is it that you have decided to do different????


I need only 65 in each module for 10 points.

Your scores are far better in other sections compared to mine. You can find in my posts for my scores  

Not Sure what different way I need to follow as I spoke good during 2nd attempt compared to 1st one.

Hence I am expecting your inputs after your test as we both are giving at same center.




Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaid01

guys plzz let me know which is the better exam centre for pte exam in SYDNEY????
I heard few exam centres r better ? need advise as I need to book pte???


----------



## farazaid01

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate this might help PTE Academic Speaking - Read Aloud Tips - YouTube. I have begun uploading test tips on my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs5ejNTbTPM9U68rcLixhLA


thanks! I got 67 in reading . rest score was high.

please gimme tips so I can score 79 above. I ll give pte exam in two months.


----------



## warrenpat1987

farazaid01 said:


> thanks! I got 67 in reading . rest score was high.
> 
> please gimme tips so I can score 79 above. I ll give pte exam in two months.


Sure will do. I will post a video for Reading next week. This week I am planning on posting tips for Describe Image and One sentence summaries


----------



## ahsan771991

Guys I have given IELTS twice and gotten identical results 
R8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 8

I need some brutally honest advice , is PTE the way forward for me to get 8 in all .
I have to fly out to Dubai since PTE is not offered in my country.
Will be really grateful for your advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Ahsan,
Welcome to the forum, you should fly to Dubai Or Oman.


----------



## shnkswnt

farazaid01 said:


> guys plzz let me know which is the better exam centre for pte exam in SYDNEY????
> I heard few exam centres r better ? need advise as I need to book pte???


Hi farazaid. I had also taken my PTE exam in Sydney. I had taken Pearson Professional Center for the first two attempts and then changed my center to Clifftons. According to me both the centers are pretty good. No problems or no issues were there at both the centers. Although I don't know about Navitas but my one friend had taken her exam in that center. Even her experience was pretty good. At last its your choice. 
All the best


----------



## hariyerra

*PTE suggestions*

Hi All,

I am new to this group. However, I have been following this thread for few weeks. There is plenty of information available in this thread for PTE prep. 

Earlier, I had given IELTS and got LRSW - 8.5/8.0/6.5/6.5.

Now, I am going to give first PTE attempt on 24th sep. I am practicing with all the tips and reading PTE official guide, PTE practice plus. In addtion, I will give mock A, B in PTE site.

Please suggest whether I can score 65 based on earlier IELTS history.


----------



## dink2s

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this group. However, I have been following this thread for few weeks. There is plenty of information available in this thread for PTE prep.
> 
> Earlier, I had given IELTS and got LRSW - 8.5/8.0/6.5/6.5.
> 
> Now, I am going to give first PTE attempt on 24th sep. I am practicing with all the tips and reading PTE official guide, PTE practice plus. In addtion, I will give mock A, B in PTE site.
> 
> Please suggest whether I can score 65 based on earlier IELTS history.


Almost everyone has been able to score better in PTE A than IELTS. You should be able to do so as well. Looking at your IELTS scores, it seems to me that you can score 65+ in PTE, just practice enough practice tests.


----------



## hariyerra

Hi dink2s, 

Thanks for suggestion. Hopefully, I am going to attempt PTE mock tests next week and I will post the outcome.


----------



## dreamliner

hariyerra said:


> Hi dink2s,
> 
> Thanks for suggestion. Hopefully, I am going to attempt PTE mock tests next week and I will post the outcome.


With your such scores in IELTS, you don't need PTE Mock test.

Just computer practice would be sufficient as per me.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

hi guys

I have a quesiton.. if in describe image or retell lecture if i am done speaking early say at 30 seconds can i click next or shall i wait will 40 seconds bar to change to "completed" .. .is there any negative marking if we speak less ??


----------



## dreamliner

Subhash Bohra said:


> hi guys
> 
> I have a quesiton.. if in describe image or retell lecture if i am done speaking early say at 30 seconds can i click next or shall i wait will 40 seconds bar to change to "completed" .. .is there any negative marking if we speak less ??


You can click next as soon you complete, no negative markings... 



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## samadssp

Hi there

I appeared for PTE - A and received 

S - 71
R - 64
W - 70
L - 71

Can i claim expert and obtain 10 points


----------



## dreamliner

samadssp said:


> Hi there
> 
> I appeared for PTE - A and received
> 
> S - 71
> R - 64
> W - 70
> L - 71
> 
> Can i claim expert and obtain 10 points


Hi,

Where did you gave your PTE test?
I mean you location.

Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

samadssp said:


> Hi there
> 
> I appeared for PTE - A and received
> 
> S - 71
> R - 64
> W - 70
> L - 71
> 
> Can i claim expert and obtain 10 points


Unfortunately. No you should have at least 65 for each module.. try again bro. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> I need only 65 in each module for 10 points.
> 
> Your scores are far better in other sections compared to mine. You can find in my posts for my scores
> 
> Not Sure what different way I need to follow as I spoke good during 2nd attempt compared to 1st one.
> 
> Hence I am expecting your inputs after your test as we both are giving at same center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


My test got rescheduled because of the strike in Bangalore!!!! But I got the option now to reschedule it for free to even Pearson Test centre, which I will be doing.. But I wanted to get over with this asap! so not too happy either. Ok so you better let me know what happened with your test.


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> My test got rescheduled because of the strike in Bangalore!!!! But I got the option now to reschedule it for free to even Pearson Test centre, which I will be doing.. But I wanted to get over with this asap! so not too happy either. Ok so you better let me know what happened with your test.


What date have you rescheduled your test?
Are you taking at Pearson this time?

Mine is on this Friday evening. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaid01

warrenpat1987 said:


> Sure will do. I will post a video for Reading next week. This week I am planning on posting tips for Describe Image and One sentence summaries


thanks a lot


----------



## farazaid01

shnkswnt said:


> Hi farazaid. I had also taken my PTE exam in Sydney. I had taken Pearson Professional Center for the first two attempts and then changed my center to Clifftons. According to me both the centers are pretty good. No problems or no issues were there at both the centers. Although I don't know about Navitas but my one friend had taken her exam in that center. Even her experience was pretty good. At last its your choice.
> All the best


thank you soooo much for ur prompt response..


----------



## Jamil Sid

warrenpat1987 said:


> Sure will do. I will post a video for Reading next week. This week I am planning on posting tips for Describe Image and One sentence summaries


Dear Wrap,
Unfortunately, the video has been removed, from where I will find it


----------



## Subhash Bohra

So not like IELTS if we stop talking in between they deduct your numbers... in my first ielts attempt i got 8 in speaking whereas in second attempt when i took a pause for a while i got 6.5 in speaking  



dreamliner said:


> You can click next as soon you complete, no negative markings...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Working on My PTEA Writing right now and below is the website which is very helpful to me 

IELTS Writing Task 2: Tips, Lessons & Models

She has these videos which are really helpful !!!! Hope this helps you guys also


----------



## Shantha_asiri

*Scores Comparison*

Hi All,

Can you guys comment on the below two scores and their enabling scores. What do you feel ?

L: 70
R: 77
S:74
W: 70

Enabling Skills:
Grammar: 54
Oral Fluency: 63
Pronunciation: 64
Spelling: 21
Vocabulary: 90
Written Discourse: 55

L: 62
R: 69
S:74
W: 64

Enabling Skills:
Grammar: 65
Oral Fluency: 63
Pronunciation: 75
Spelling: 19
Vocabulary: 76
Written Discourse: 77


----------



## roshand79

Shantha_asiri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you guys comment on the below two scores and their enabling scores. What do you feel ?
> 
> L: 70
> R: 77
> S:74
> W: 70
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar: 54
> Oral Fluency: 63
> Pronunciation: 64
> Spelling: 21
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse: 55
> 
> L: 62
> R: 69
> S:74
> W: 64
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar: 65
> Oral Fluency: 63
> Pronunciation: 75
> Spelling: 19
> Vocabulary: 76
> Written Discourse: 77


There is definitely an improvement in your english skills. However, you need to pay a lot of attention on your Spellings. spelling can drop your score.


----------



## roshand79

All the best to you Subhash


----------



## dj00912

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate sorry about that. <*SNIP*> *- kaju/moderator*
> Sent you a Mail bro..
> please check it out and let me know.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## romero2005

With ur enabling score,i am bit confused. In the second exam u have good enabling scores but,ur main scores are less that previous.why is that.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

Subhash Bohra said:


> Working on My PTEA Writing right now and below is the website which is very helpful to me
> 
> IELTS Writing Task 2: Tips, Lessons & Models
> 
> She has these videos which are really helpful !!!! Hope this helps you guys also




thanks ! this is good stuff


----------



## Shantha_asiri

romero2005 said:


> With ur enabling score,i am bit confused. In the second exam u have good enabling scores but,ur main scores are less that previous.why is that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


Second score is my last attempt and the first one is someone else who had posted here in forum last week, i was comparing mine and his score, what is the reason my score is low and his is higher although the enabling score is better in my case. We all use the enabling score and retake the exams by focusing the areas to improve, by looking at this type of scenarios now i am bit confused.


----------



## romero2005

Shantha_asiri said:


> Second score is my last attempt and the first one is someone else who had posted here in forum last week, i was comparing mine and his score, what is the reason my score is low and his is higher although the enabling score is better in my case. We all use the enabling score and retake the exams by focusing the areas to improve, by looking at this type of scenarios now i am bit confused.


Yep.u r correct. I m also confuse now. No idea why is that. Lets wait for others view. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

Hey there peeps

Appeared for PTE A on 10th of September and got what I wanted 
Prepared for 3 days and gave my test, my scores are 

Speaking 90
Reading 79
Listening 82
Writing 73 

Could have done better in writing but well, I am happy with my scores because i hardly had a chance to practise the essay writing and summary.

Thanks to the forum members who posted valuable materials which helped me in my preparations.


----------



## sounddonor

Shantha_asiri said:


> Second score is my last attempt and the first one is someone else who had posted here in forum last week, i was comparing mine and his score, what is the reason my score is low and his is higher although the enabling score is better in my case. We all use the enabling score and retake the exams by focusing the areas to improve, by looking at this type of scenarios now i am bit confused.


Nevermind, You are too close. next time is yours!


----------



## menikhlesh

Hi All,

Please suggest for the PTE A test centers in Delhi.
Which are good ones with better equipments.

Regards
Menikhlesh


----------



## akil_sp

Hi guys,

I have booked my PTE-A in Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore on 3rd Oct. How is this center? any idea?


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

quantum07 said:


> Hey there peeps
> 
> Appeared for PTE A on 10th of September and got what I wanted
> Prepared for 3 days and gave my test, my scores are
> 
> Speaking 90
> Reading 79
> Listening 82
> Writing 73
> 
> Could have done better in writing but well, I am happy with my scores because i hardly had a chance to practise the essay writing and summary.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members who posted valuable materials which helped me in my preparations.


great score buddy.. I am having tough time in getting 65 in the Reading and Writing sections.. any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## hariyerra

*PTE Mock A attempted*



dreamliner said:


> With your such scores in IELTS, you don't need PTE Mock test.
> 
> Just computer practice would be sufficient as per me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.. but, I want to check how PTE system scores me. Finally, I attempted PTE Scored Test - A today. here are the results.. I feel positive by seeing the result. However, reading needs to be improved I believe. 

I heard that Mock tests are tougher than real exams. So, would I get 65+ in real exams after seeing this mock test result?

*Listening - 71
Reading - 61
Speaking - 66
Writing - 76*

Enabling skills: *Gr/OF/Pr/Sp/Voc/WD - 47/59/59/81/72/90*

results are bit


----------



## udanaz

Pte academic test practice video series which i found in the net, Hopefully this will be useful to someone


----------



## quantum07

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> great score buddy.. I am having tough time in getting 65 in the Reading and Writing sections.. any tips would be appreciated.


sure buddy, you can ping me anytime you like. i have few materials with me, i can pass it on to you. also you can ask me any doubts you have.


----------



## quantum07

hariyerra said:


> Thanks mate.. but, I want to check how PTE system scores me. Finally, I attempted PTE Scored Test - A today. here are the results.. I feel positive by seeing the result. However, reading needs to be improved I believe.
> 
> I heard that Mock tests are tougher than real exams. So, would I get 65+ in real exams after seeing this mock test result?
> 
> *Listening - 71
> Reading - 61
> Speaking - 66
> Writing - 76*
> 
> Enabling skills: *Gr/OF/Pr/Sp/Voc/WD - 47/59/59/81/72/90*
> 
> results are bit



forget about 65, with your mock scores You will definitely get above 80 in all of the modules.


----------



## roshand79

commie_rick said:


> thanks ! this is good stuff




This material is good... However I really feel the official PTE A material is far better with the 3 sample tests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devarajanbe

Hello Experts, 

I tried twice in last three months to score 65 in all sections of PTE and end up below scores. I practiced few practice books - Test builder, Test plus & offical guideline. When I redo same practice materials I don't find it useful to check my performance. Please tell me if you have practiced/practicing any other materials. Besides, throw some light on how to improve my score further. 

L/R/S/W Jun 18th -45/46/58/46 & Aug 23th- 60/54/54/64 

Enabling score -->G/OF/P/S/WD - Jun18- 67/69/46/21/56/53 & Aug 23-68/49/54/66/65/79 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## romero2005

devarajanbe said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I tried twice in last three months to score 65 in all sections of PTE and end up below scores. I practiced few practice books - Test builder, Test plus & offical guideline. When I redo same practice materials I don't find it useful to check my performance. Please tell me if you have practiced/practicing any other materials. Besides, throw some light on how to improve my score further.
> 
> L/R/S/W Jun 18th -45/46/58/46 & Aug 23th- 60/54/54/64
> 
> Enabling score -->G/OF/P/S/WD - Jun18- 67/69/46/21/56/53 & Aug 23-68/49/54/66/65/79
> 
> Cheers,
> Raj


Hi devarajanbe,

Why dont you try again. because, you have improved over the time. Your scores getting better. Try again. practice hard. The theory is More dedication = good scores.


----------



## roshand79

romero2005 said:


> Hi devarajanbe,
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you try again. because, you have improved over the time. Your scores getting better. Try again. practice hard. The theory is More dedication = good scores.




Yes you seem to be improving... As I said earlier work hard on your spellings. They will drain your points if you make mistakes. I realized that when I did my mock tests from Pearson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

roshand79 said:


> Yes you seem to be improving... As I said earlier work hard on your spellings. They will drain your points if you make mistakes. I realized that when I did my mock tests from Pearson
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As for reading you have to read a lot. There is very little time and the exam is pretty difficult when it comes to reading as its not what we use in everyday English.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00912

Guys i wanted to clear a thing 

in mutiple choice multiple answers reading task 
say 3 options are correct out of 6 

i have marked 2/6 , both of them are correct. 
what will be my score out of 3 ? 

will my score be 2/3 or 1/3( deducting one for not answering correct option)

is there a negative marking for leaving a correct answer unmarked too ? 
or negative marking only for marking incorrect options . 

i am a bit in dilemma.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

dj00912 said:


> Guys i wanted to clear a thing
> 
> in mutiple choice multiple answers reading task
> say 3 options are correct out of 6
> 
> i have marked 2/6 , both of them are correct.
> what will be my score out of 3 ?
> 
> will my score be 2/3 or 1/3( deducting one for not answering correct option)
> 
> is there a negative marking for leaving a correct answer unmarked too ?
> or negative marking only for marking incorrect options .
> 
> i am a bit in dilemma.


Your score will be 1/3


----------



## awais_666

Hi guys i am done with giving PTE 3 times my results have been following

1st attempt March 2015
L 77
W 77
R 65
S 66
2nd attempt Feb 2016
L 82
W 72
R 64
S 66
3rd attempt Sep 2016
L 65
W 69
R 76
S 62

what do you guys suggest should i try again or just join a professional year and get 5 points


----------



## NP101

dj00912 said:


> Guys i wanted to clear a thing
> 
> in mutiple choice multiple answers reading task
> say 3 options are correct out of 6
> 
> i have marked 2/6 , both of them are correct.
> what will be my score out of 3 ?
> 
> will my score be 2/3 or 1/3( deducting one for not answering correct option)
> 
> is there a negative marking for leaving a correct answer unmarked too ?
> or negative marking only for marking incorrect options .
> 
> i am a bit in dilemma.



I am sure you will get 2/3 because I have seen people selected 2 out of 6 options and still managed to get 90 and some selected 1 out of 5 and scored 90/90 
No one knows how they have designed the software for reading module


----------



## devarajanbe

romero2005 said:


> Hi devarajanbe,
> 
> Why dont you try again. because, you have improved over the time. Your scores getting better. Try again. practice hard. The theory is More dedication = good scores.



Thanks for the quick response. I am little worried about number of attempts I have to do to reach my target score, but anyway next time I am planing to give my best. 

All the best for your exam.

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## commie_rick

devarajanbe said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I tried twice in last three months to score 65 in all sections of PTE and end up below scores. I practiced few practice books - Test builder, Test plus & offical guideline. When I redo same practice materials I don't find it useful to check my performance. Please tell me if you have practiced/practicing any other materials. Besides, throw some light on how to improve my score further.
> 
> L/R/S/W Jun 18th -45/46/58/46 & Aug 23th- 60/54/54/64
> 
> Enabling score -->G/OF/P/S/WD - Jun18- 67/69/46/21/56/53 & Aug 23-68/49/54/66/65/79
> 
> Cheers,
> Raj



hi Raj, where did you do the mock test and test builder?
please pm me. thanks


----------



## devarajanbe

roshand79 said:


> As for reading you have to read a lot. There is very little time and the exam is pretty difficult when it comes to reading as its not what we use in everyday English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true I am finding tough to improve my reading score. Actually, I didn't manage time properly in exams as I always rushed 3-4 questions of reading in last two minutes to complete it. Will practice more on both spelling and speed reading before next mock. 

Thanks for your response. 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## menikhlesh

*PTEA Test centers in New Delhi*

Anybody having more info.



menikhlesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest for the PTE A test centers in Delhi.
> Which are good ones with better equipments.
> 
> Regards
> Menikhlesh


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> What date have you rescheduled your test?
> Are you taking at Pearson this time?
> 
> Mine is on this Friday evening.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I have booked it on 22nd in Chopras. I didn't get a Pearson Appointment . Anyway lets see what happens. All the best for Friday. Do let us know your results.


----------



## commie_rick

im gonna take PTE A soon, I realised some sections are more difficult than ielts. please assist.

speak & writing 

repeat sentence < this section seem to test the applicant on memory and English. how is this easier than ielts? 

Summarize written text < summarizing the text in 1 sentence. is this doable ?

my ielts score isn't that back but I wish to get another 10 points. experts please advise


----------



## mchandna

Hi Guys

I am looking to improve my score on writing section as I have got 78 and all others are 79+... Please provide your inputs.

I know this thread contains all the desired info pertaining to PTE but it's hard to scroll through all the pages.can someone pls provide references and study material links, tips for cracking this exam. 
Also the latest pattern being followed for writing section(no of summarise text and essay)

Thanks In Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Hi srilatha, here is a link to register and schedule for pte exam in india. I am planning to take the exam as well. pte score is acceptable for Australia immigration.

http://pearsonpte.com/english-test-india/


----------



## samadssp

sanjeewa said:


> Unfortunately. No you should have at least 65 for each module.. try again bro. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Thanxs guys, unfortunately i will have to resit for the exams


----------



## samadssp

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you gave your PTE test?
> I mean you location.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I gave the exams in Mumbai, Pearsons center


----------



## wu100200

gonna take PTE again very soon..

Last time only got 53 in speaking and others all above 65.


----------



## raseen1978

Shame on you PTE for cheating people, here is the results

PTE
55,57,65, 64
57,58,66,65
58,58,64,60
60,55,62,63
61,57,61,65

IELTS
L7,R7.5,S8,W7


----------



## raseen1978

PTE got the taste of Money making, passing all above 65 is a day dream, unless you repeat it, after 5 repeats whether you perform well or not PTE will give you a surprise.


PTE
55,57,65, 64
57,58,66,65
58,58,64,60
60,55,62,63
61,57,61,65

frustrated with PTE and sat for IELTS

L7,R7.5,S8,W7


----------



## commie_rick

raseen1978 said:


> PTE got the taste of Money making, passing all above 65 is a day dream, unless you repeat it, after 5 repeats whether you perform well or not PTE will give you a surprise.
> 
> 
> PTE
> 55,57,65, 64
> 57,58,66,65
> 58,58,64,60
> 60,55,62,63
> 61,57,61,65
> 
> frustrated with PTE and sat for IELTS
> 
> L7,R7.5,S8,W7




hey buddy, did you take PTE A for 5 times? or those were scores from mock exams?
btw, my itelts scores are similar to urs


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

awais_666 said:


> Hi guys i am done with giving PTE 3 times my results have been following
> 
> 1st attempt March 2015
> L 77
> W 77
> R 65
> S 66
> 2nd attempt Feb 2016
> L 82
> W 72
> R 64
> S 66
> 3rd attempt Sep 2016
> L 65
> W 69
> R 76
> S 62
> 
> what do you guys suggest should i try again or just join a professional year and get 5 points


I feel your scores are good, consider first score all are above 65, you can apply for 189 VISA. In between you can write the test and update your result.

All the best buddy.


----------



## Lexa111

samadssp said:


> I gave the exams in Mumbai, Pearsons center


Hello Sam, What did you think of Mumbai, Pearson's center? Which one is better Edwise or Pearson? And your test result?


----------



## warrenpat1987

raseen1978 said:


> Shame on you PTE for cheating people, here is the results
> 
> PTE
> 55,57,65, 64
> 57,58,66,65
> 58,58,64,60
> 60,55,62,63
> 61,57,61,65
> 
> IELTS
> L7,R7.5,S8,W7


How did you prepare for the exam?


----------



## NP101

Wish me luck Guyz going soon with my loaded weapon 
Hoping to smash PTE this time 
Need your prayers


----------



## Vinopaal

Our Prayers always with you mate. Keep calm and cool. Good Luck :cheer2:

Well, don's smash it too hard  




NP101 said:


> Wish me luck Guyz going soon with my loaded weapon
> Hoping to smash PTE this time
> Need your prayers


----------



## Lexa111

Can someone please help me in this? Which tests centre between Pearson and Edwise in Mumbai is better? I have given test on Edwise before but outside traffic noise was disturbing mem more than other students. As horns were so loud I couldn't hear sometimes. But what is the deal with Pearson in Mumbai?

Also, has anybody used PTE vouchers to buy tests? Are they working? Only 1000 rupees but atleast save some money. Thank you very much guys.


----------



## NP101

Vinopaal said:


> Our Prayers always with you mate. Keep calm and cool. Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don's smash it too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck Guyz going soon with my loaded weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to smash PTE this time
> Need your prayers
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Vinopaal

Lexa111 said:


> Can someone please help me in this? Which tests centre between Pearson and Edwise in Mumbai is better? I have given test on Edwise before but outside traffic noise was disturbing mem more than other students. As horns were so loud I couldn't hear sometimes. But what is the deal with Pearson in Mumbai?
> 
> Also, has anybody used PTE vouchers to buy tests? Are they working? Only 1000 rupees but atleast save some money. Thank you very much guys.


Yes, Vouchers will work. One of my friend used it recently and he has saved few bucks . More over, I have heard when you buy the voucher, they are giving 5 practice tests free. I don't have much confident on this information but do check it out.


----------



## dink2s

NP101 said:


> Wish me luck Guyz going soon with my loaded weapon
> Hoping to smash PTE this time
> Need your prayers


All the best!!


----------



## roshand79

raseen1978 said:


> PTE got the taste of Money making, passing all above 65 is a day dream, unless you repeat it, after 5 repeats whether you perform well or not PTE will give you a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE
> 
> 55,57,65, 64
> 
> 57,58,66,65
> 
> 58,58,64,60
> 
> 60,55,62,63
> 
> 61,57,61,65
> 
> 
> 
> frustrated with PTE and sat for IELTS
> 
> 
> 
> L7,R7.5,S8,W7




Hi Raseen

Not sure why you were unable to get a good score at PTE when you can get such an awesome score in IELTS.

Maybe some problem with the quality of equipment at the test center too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badri

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please help me with PTE-A study materials? 

Thanks in Advance
Badri


----------



## anis2212

Dear experts,

I am a silent follower of this forum. Grateful if you please advice improvement areas to achieve +65 in all components based on my bellow result of PTE-A latest attempt (11 Sep) -

L60 R63 S63 W67
Grammar 90, Oral fluency 64, Pronunciation 70, Spelling 79, Vocabulary 41, Written discourse 90

Regards


----------



## rickymartin0071984

Hello All,

Has anyone used PTE vouchers ? Is it really saving 1000 INR ?


----------



## rickymartin0071984

Is this site genuine ? ptevoucher.in
Kindly share personal experiences.


----------



## ahmish

Hello guys,

Does anyone know why I am not able to add an attachment with the post on this thread?


----------



## ahmish

Hello guys,

I have taken PTE Academic but not getting score more than 48 in speaking section. I was very confident and performed very well in speaking but score only 48 

I am very frustrated and once I decided to switch to IELTS.


----------



## ahmish

ahmish said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have taken PTE Academic but not getting score more than 48 in speaking section. I was very confident and performed very well in speaking but score only 48
> 
> I am very frustrated and once I decided to switch to IELTS.



Dear warrenpat1987,

I'll highly appreciate you feedback on this.


----------



## awais_666

omnipotentkrishna said:


> I feel your scores are good, consider first score all are above 65, you can apply for 189 VISA. In between you can write the test and update your result.
> 
> All the best buddy.


Thanks buddy I have already submitted my EOI last year for 189 489 and 190 as my profession is accountant there are no hopes on it so considering to join Professional Year and may try PTE again


----------



## Subhash Bohra

I want to buy Scored practice tests however, I can see there is only one option to buy that using credit card. Is there any other way I can buy that ?


----------



## warrenpat1987

ahmish said:


> ahmish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have taken PTE Academic but not getting score more than 48 in speaking section. I was very confident and performed very well in speaking but score only 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very frustrated and once I decided to switch to IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear warrenpat1987,
> 
> I'll highly appreciate you feedback on this.
Click to expand...

Hey mate. Did you fumble on any of the questions? You could send me a sample of your recording. I could perhaps provide you with a feedback


----------



## Vinopaal

rickymartin0071984 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anyone used PTE vouchers ? Is it really saving 1000 INR ?


Yes, One of my friend actually used and saved 1150


----------



## Vinopaal

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please help me with PTE-A study materials?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Badri


Please find the below link for the material. 

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One) 

If you have some time, please go through all the post. You may get more materials.


----------



## divnit

Mixed material
Unlimited Online Tests: Management, GRE,SAT,GMAT,IELTS,TOEFL,Banking,UPSC,MBA Entrance,CBSE
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice -

Describe graph:








https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxSAhiEs5XzveTdfQkJjNXdCVWc?tid=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0

One of the most exhaustive material for PTE:
PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material

AND several links from this site itself to various other resources.

https://goo.gl/qeoB28 My own blog where I put up essays that I practised for writing.


----------



## menikhlesh

*PTEA Test centers in New Delhi*

Hi 

Any suggestions on PTEA test centers in Delhi. How good and bad are they.


----------



## roni.patel

Hi,

Could anybody share latest list of PTE Essays?


----------



## ahmish

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey mate. Did you fumble on any of the questions? You could send me a sample of your recording. I could perhaps provide you with a feedback


Thank you for your prompt response.

Sample text:

Writers may make the mistake of making all their sentences too compact. Some have made this accusation against the prose of Gibbon. An occasional loose sentence prevents the style from becoming too formal and allows the reader to relax slightly. Loose sentences are common in easy, unforced writing, but it is a fault when there are too many of them. 

An audio file is attached, remove ".doc" extension from the filename.


----------



## quantum07

Lexa111 said:


> Can someone please help me in this? Which tests centre between Pearson and Edwise in Mumbai is better? I have given test on Edwise before but outside traffic noise was disturbing mem more than other students. As horns were so loud I couldn't hear sometimes. But what is the deal with Pearson in Mumbai?
> 
> Also, has anybody used PTE vouchers to buy tests? Are they working? Only 1000 rupees but atleast save some money. Thank you very much guys.


Go for Pearson, it is far far better than Edwise from what i have heard.
I appeared at Pearson centre and i can tell you from my personal experience that it is sound proof giving that my test was on Ganpati visarjan day and there was a lot of noise outside.


----------



## wja_2016

roni.patel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anybody share latest list of PTE Essays?


Just finished my 1st PTE-A. 
1st essay about 'computer is useless as it only present data , ......... not creative enough . Discuss.

2nd essay about ' marriage during study and before getting a good job'. Agree or disagree.


----------



## Vinopaal

wja_2016 said:


> Just finished my 1st PTE-A.
> 1st essay about 'computer is useless as it only present data , ......... not creative enough . Discuss.
> 
> 2nd essay about ' marriage during study and before getting a good job'. Agree or disagree.


Thanks for sharing. How did the exam go ?


----------



## farazaid01

Vinopaal said:


> Please find the below link for the material.
> 
> PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)
> 
> If you have some time, please go through all the post. You may get more materials.


Thanks for the help. This is very useful !


----------



## G.K

dj00912 said:


> Guys i wanted to clear a thing
> 
> in mutiple choice multiple answers reading task
> say 3 options are correct out of 6
> 
> i have marked 2/6 , both of them are correct.
> what will be my score out of 3 ?
> 
> will my score be 2/3 or 1/3( deducting one for not answering correct option)
> 
> is there a negative marking for leaving a correct answer unmarked too ?
> or negative marking only for marking incorrect options .
> 
> i am a bit in dilemma.


Leaving a correct answer is as good as marking a wrong answer. That is the irony in MCMA :sorry: I am also suffering because of it. You don't know how many options are correct.

Experts: please suggest if you have a different opinion.


----------



## wja_2016

Vinopaal said:


> Thanks for sharing. How did the exam go ?


I think I did badly in speaking as I got the sequence of questions mixed up in my mind. So I became unaware of the questions types and stunned. And the repeat sentences are tough in my case as I hardly pronounced one answer fully..


----------



## Micro111999

Hi Dj00912 and others,

*Scoring for MCMQ answers - Partial credit applies, points deducted for incorrect options chosen: 
1 Each correct response 
- 1 Each incorrect response 
0 Minimum score*

Coming to your question DJ - If we look and calculate based on the above criteria, you will score 2/3.

Where you need to choose more than one answer, you'll lose marks for any wrong options chosen.

Hope it helps !




dj00912 said:


> Guys i wanted to clear a thing
> 
> in mutiple choice multiple answers reading task
> say 3 options are correct out of 6
> 
> i have marked 2/6 , both of them are correct.
> what will be my score out of 3 ?
> 
> will my score be 2/3 or 1/3( deducting one for not answering correct option)
> 
> is there a negative marking for leaving a correct answer unmarked too ?
> or negative marking only for marking incorrect options .
> 
> i am a bit in dilemma.


----------



## energy

Anyone can tell me how to practice summarize the written text? I already did the items in the books but I am still not sure and need other items to practice with corret answers in order to compare. Do you know where I can get items for practice? thank you


----------



## rickymartin0071984

Vinopaal said:


> Yes, One of my friend actually used and saved 1150


Thanks for the information. I hope it is still valid  

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## rickymartin0071984

Can anyone recommend a good mobile app for PTE preparation? 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

I hate that "SCORES ARE NOT REPORATBLE" thing 
I don't think I will be getting my result sooner ??


----------



## dink2s

NP101 said:


> I hate that "SCORES ARE NOT REPORATBLE" thing
> I don't think I will be getting my result sooner ??


Wish you luck!!


----------



## jikku

Guys , Is it possible to Submit PTE scores from 2 different tests ?
my scores
test 1 - R - 64 , S - 65 , W - 72 , L - 74
test 2 - R - 68 , S 44 , W - 75 , L - 54

please advice


----------



## NP101

dink2s said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that "SCORES ARE NOT REPORATBLE" thing
> I don't think I will be getting my result sooner ??
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you luck!!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

jikku said:


> Guys , Is it possible to Submit PTE scores from 2 different tests ?
> my scores
> test 1 - R - 64 , S - 65 , W - 72 , L - 74
> test 2 - R - 68 , S 44 , W - 75 , L - 54
> 
> please advice


You can submit the scores you want to DIBP.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

NP101 said:


> I hate that "SCORES ARE NOT REPORATBLE" thing
> I don't think I will be getting my result sooner ??


I do understand but believe me this whole process teaches you patience and that is the key . 

All the best.


----------



## jikku

DeepaliVohra said:


> You can submit the scores you want to DIBP.


Hi , is it possible to get 10 points . As i have 65 + , but in 2 different tests


----------



## DeepaliVohra

jikku said:


> Hi , is it possible to get 10 points . As i have 65 + , but in 2 different tests


You can claim 10 points if you have 65 in each topic in one test. 

Even if in one topic you have less than 65 i.e. 64 or 63 or 62 etc , then you do not qualify for 10 points.


----------



## NP101

DeepaliVohra said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that "SCORES ARE NOT REPORATBLE" thing
> I don't think I will be getting my result sooner ??
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand but believe me this whole process teaches you patience and that is the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All the best.
Click to expand...

Yeah it happened to me before 
Hopefully this time I will hit my target without waiting 3 weeks as I waited for 15 days to get my last result


----------



## gvskishore

hi all,
which test center in hyderabad is better for pte academic test?

Sent from my Che1-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## menikhlesh

*PTEA Test centers in New Delhi*

Guys ,

anybody to recommend on the PTE test centers in New Delhi.
People please respond


----------



## DeepaliVohra

menikhlesh said:


> Guys ,
> 
> anybody to recommend on the PTE test centers in New Delhi.
> People please respond


The one which is in South Delhi - Global Opportunities is good, actually all are good.


----------



## Marshall153

hi,

I have lodged EOI - subclass 189 for software engineer with 60 points in August 1st week and considering the current invitation trend, I may need to wait for a longer time to get the invite.

Hence I am trying to give PTE again to get full 20 points so that my total points will be 70.

Below is my old PTE score

speaking - 77
writing - 90
reading - 78
listening - 90 

Could anyone please let me know any good practice materials, app, links to score 79+ in speaking, reading (or all modules)?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## commie_rick

Marshall153 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have lodged EOI - subclass 189 for software engineer with 60 points in August 1st week and considering the current invitation trend, I may need to wait for a longer time to get the invite.
> 
> Hence I am trying to give PTE again to get full 20 points so that my total points will be 70.
> 
> Below is my old PTE score
> 
> speaking - 77
> writing - 90
> reading - 78
> listening - 90
> 
> Could anyone please let me know any good practice materials, app, links to score 79+ in speaking, reading (or all modules)?
> 
> Thanks in advance !



hi bro,

im in the same situation as you . good luck


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> hi bro,
> 
> im in the same situation as you . good luck


same here as well folks. planning to take PTE - aiming for 79 PTE score to increase the EOI points score !!!


----------



## ksrikanthh

Marshall153 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have lodged EOI - subclass 189 for software engineer with 60 points in August 1st week and considering the current invitation trend, I may need to wait for a longer time to get the invite.
> 
> Hence I am trying to give PTE again to get full 20 points so that my total points will be 70.
> 
> Below is my old PTE score
> 
> speaking - 77
> writing - 90
> reading - 78
> listening - 90
> 
> Could anyone please let me know any good practice materials, app, links to score 79+ in speaking, reading (or all modules)?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


hi Marshall , did you get a chance to apply an EOI for 190 NSW with 65 points ?


----------



## wja_2016

Surprisingly I passed the exam.
LRSW 74,74,70,71.


----------



## Vinopaal

wja_2016 said:


> Surprisingly I passed the exam.
> LRSW 74,74,70,71.


Well that's life my friend. Unexpected things will happen often and it may or may not be good to us. 

Good Luck Mate and All the very best for further documentation.


----------



## Vinopaal

Marshall153 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have lodged EOI - subclass 189 for software engineer with 60 points in August 1st week and considering the current invitation trend, I may need to wait for a longer time to get the invite.
> 
> Hence I am trying to give PTE again to get full 20 points so that my total points will be 70.
> 
> Below is my old PTE score
> 
> speaking - 77
> writing - 90
> reading - 78
> listening - 90
> 
> Could anyone please let me know any good practice materials, app, links to score 79+ in speaking, reading (or all modules)?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Yes that's right. Now a days, the fact is clearly changing. It seems 60 is not enough, You have made the right decision to give the exam again. 

You are already very close and guess you will clear it by next time. I guess, You don't need much preparation to give the next exam. 

Just go ahead and finish this damn test. 

All the best.


----------



## Vinopaal

Hi Friends, 

What are all the changes to get State Sponsored PR?. I have already 55 points and if I can apply for state, I may get 5 points extra and what are the odds to get that? 

Any help much be appreciated.


----------



## rampraba

Hi all,
I am new to this forum and i just started preparing for PTE-A. Can someone please share some useful preparation materials to me.


----------



## Vinopaal

Vinopaal said:


> Yes that's right. Now a days, the fact is clearly changing. It seems 60 is not enough, You have made the right decision to give the exam again.
> 
> You are already very close and guess you will clear it by next time. I guess, You don't need much preparation to give the next exam.
> 
> Just go ahead and finish this damn test.
> 
> All the best.





rampraba said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and i just started preparing for PTE-A. Can someone please share some useful preparation materials to me.


Hi Ramprabha, 

Welcome to this forum. You have taken your first step for your success by joining in this forum. Already enough information has been shared in the earlier posts. I would recommend you to go through this forum completely if you have enough time. 

I have gathered few materials link from this forum and it may be very useful to you. 

Please find the links below. 

Study hard and anything is possible. 

Kenny material - https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM&usp=sharing 
PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One) 
The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics 
The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Describe Image 

Make sure you follow this forum for more tips and tricks. 

Cheers, 
Paal


----------



## Lexa111

quantum07 said:


> Go for Pearson, it is far far better than Edwise from what i have heard.
> I appeared at Pearson centre and i can tell you from my personal experience that it is sound proof giving that my test was on Ganpati visarjan day and there was a lot of noise outside.


Ahh, thank you vry much for you answer. I have been waiting to give the test due to Ganpati. I have booked my test now. How was your exam? Did you get scores yet? Good luck.


----------



## quantum07

Lexa111 said:


> Ahh, thank you vry much for you answer. I have been waiting to give the test due to Ganpati. I have booked my test now. How was your exam? Did you get scores yet? Good luck.


Yes,I got my score the very next day. I was aiming for 65+ given that I had only had a chance to prepare for 3 days. below is my score

Speaking 90
Listening 82
reading 79
Writing 73

All the very best to you, go for it.


----------



## aditya_barca

quantum07 said:


> Yes,I got my score the very next day. I was aiming for 65+ given that I had only had a chance to prepare for 3 days. below is my score
> 
> Speaking 90
> Listening 82
> reading 79
> Writing 73
> 
> All the very best to you, go for it.


Congratulations. Any special tips for speaking?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## samadssp

Lexa111 said:


> Hello Sam, What did you think of Mumbai, Pearson's center? Which one is better Edwise or Pearson? And your test result?


Hi there

Edwise is Pearson's authorized test center.


----------



## ahmish

Hello guys,

Kindly share some tips on Re-Tell lectures.


----------



## Npatel

Can anyone help me with the speaking section?
I have given Pte 4 times and every time dont know whats going wrong with speaking.
Speaking 53 52 63 60
Listening 69 68 71 77
reading 58 68 66 69
Writing 68 74 69 73
I am aiming each 65
Thanks


----------



## az1610

Marshall153 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have lodged EOI - subclass 189 for software engineer with 60 points in August 1st week and considering the current invitation trend, I may need to wait for a longer time to get the invite.
> 
> Hence I am trying to give PTE again to get full 20 points so that my total points will be 70.
> 
> Below is my old PTE score
> 
> speaking - 77
> writing - 90
> reading - 78
> listening - 90
> 
> Could anyone please let me know any good practice materials, app, links to score 79+ in speaking, reading (or all modules)?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


kindly share your strategy for writing??


----------



## mv2016

Received my result y'day - finally cracked it at third trial.
Want to thank each one of you here, as they have helped me directly or indirectly.

Scores: LRSW - 71/75/74/76

I did following improvements from my past 2 attempts

1. Maintained superb fluency in speaking no matter what the content is
2. Learnt to speak with intonation - there are lots of videos in youtube to understand and practice
3. Improved grammar skills which helped in fill in the blanks and writing.
4. Made a list of uncommon words - which I used in summary and essay to get the best in Vocabulary and Written discourse.

Let me know if anyone needs any more information/help. Open to help.


----------



## RD1985

Hi Paal,

Thanks for those links, those are very useful.

The current thread is very long, so need to go through all the pages to get the info.

I have one question. Do we need to purchase "official guide to PTE academic book" for learning ? or just going through this thread pages(and this links you shared) will help in preparation?

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## Lexa111

quantum07 said:


> Yes,I got my score the very next day. I was aiming for 65+ given that I had only had a chance to prepare for 3 days. below is my score
> 
> Speaking 90
> Listening 82
> reading 79
> Writing 73
> 
> All the very best to you, go for it.



That is a great score, and wish you the best in your journey to. I do need 79+ so lets hope I will receive that. Thank you very much, I do need luck.


----------



## imanick

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok, As promised, Here are my thoughts regarding my experience with the exam
> 
> *Speaking*:
> Good news is you do no need to be 100% correct when it comes to interpreting a graph , pie chart or whatever. However, you need to try to be as Fluent as possible and try to pronounce words to the best of your abilities. Also, Structure your speech. For this i followed the format given in the following blog. https://nikholaswidjaja.blogspot.in/2015/11/pte-academic-describe-image.html
> 
> During the exam, even though i was aware that some of my replies were incorrect, i just powered through and spoke as fluently as i can with little to no Umms, uhhs.
> And this really boosted my score and i got a solid 90 in speaking even though some of my answers were incorrect. I started speaking as soon as the text changed to recording and clicked the next button as soon i was done speaking. I spoke about 20 to 30 seconds max. Oh also take notes, but dont spend too much time on it else you will loose track of what the speaker is talking about.
> 
> *Reading*: Read the question understand it and then try to read and understand the given passage as soon as possible. It's easy to loose track of time during the Reading exam so i kept a constant eye on the timer. Try to spend maximum amount of time on the multiple choice and multiple answer questions as they will either make or break your score. For fill in the blanks i did not use any strategies and i just selected answers based on my gut feeling :heh:
> 
> *Listening*:
> Your concentration is paramount here, before the speech starts quickly read the question and guess the context as this will help you to understand the speaker better. this is of course for MCMA and MCSA questions. As for other types of questions just pay attention and you are good to go.
> 
> *Writing*:
> For essay i followed this blog IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures. i would suggest that you do that as well because in practice test a b and in actual test i was able to score 90 in written discourse. I stuck to the structure that was given in the above blog. Thanks to ieltsadvantage.com i scored 7.5 in IELTS writing module as well. And no matter what you write make sure that your spelling punctuation capitalization all are on point. Please please don't forget to proof read whatever your write.
> 
> Please keep an eye on word limit if they ask you not to exceed 300words then don't exceed 300 words. You need to learn to convey more with less words.
> 
> *Method of preparation*:
> Official guide for Pte A and ptepractice.com gold kit that's all the materials i used for preparing for the exam. i would have spent less than 10 days for preparation. I did all my practice tests with BBC news or some noise playing in the background and this helped me a lot to focus during the actual exam.
> 
> Finally, you need to power through the exam even if you feel as though you have messed up some sections, i though i did speaking section horrifically bad but thats because i felt that some of my answers were incorrect but in the end my pronunciation and fluency propelled my overall scores to another level. My earlier preparation for Ielts exam did play a big role as well. All the best folks. Hope you all get 79+ in PTE. And please follow this forum, especially this post it gave me a lot of insight into the exam.


Hi lovely friends, 

I dint sleep for the past 2 nights and really hard to digest the scores.
I prepared for the exam from Aug 2 and wrote on Sep 15 6 pm at Chopras Bangalore

My scores are really disappointing and frustrating . I got it on Sep 16.
1) there were 6 members who wrote on Sep 15 6 pm. Is anyone in this forum ? How are your scores ?

I got R- 58 W-53 Speak- 46 L-49 (Listening i missed the last 4 questions) so understand. 
Gramm-86. WD-78 Oral f-46 pronun-33 spelling -23

I am not that bad, ( I cannot really get 23 in spelling).

2) Please tell me where to improve now ? 
I am really not sure. Was my microphone placed wrongly ? 
or didnt i speak for 3 secs and it dint record. 

Please help me in this.. Please. I am aiming at 79+ in all modules, because i know i am capable.
 
Should i take the exam at some other test center in Bangalore? Next available is only Oct 10 in Bangalore at Pearson prof center.


----------



## imanick

babygau said:


> Keep me posted bro, we sit the test on the same date


Hi Babygau.. 

how did yr exam go ? I got really disappointing scores. I wrote on Sep 15


----------



## imanick

dreamliner said:


> Ok. Good luck.
> 
> Post your results as soon you get it.
> I am also booked at chopras for 16th SEP, 6-9pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Hi Dreamliner,

How did your exam go at chopras. Please let me know abt your scores..


----------



## mv2016

imanick said:


> Hi lovely friends,
> 
> I dint sleep for the past 2 nights and really hard to digest the scores.
> I prepared for the exam from Aug 2 and wrote on Sep 15 6 pm at Chopras Bangalore
> 
> My scores are really disappointing and frustrating . I got it on Sep 16.
> 1) there were 6 members who wrote on Sep 15 6 pm. Is anyone in this forum ? How are your scores ?
> 
> I got R- 58 W-53 Speak- 46 L-49 (Listening i missed the last 4 questions) so understand.
> Gramm-86. WD-78 Oral f-46 pronun-33 spelling -23
> 
> I am not that bad, ( I cannot really get 23 in spelling).
> 
> 2) Please tell me where to improve now ?
> I am really not sure. Was my microphone placed wrongly ?
> or didnt i speak for 3 secs and it dint record.
> 
> Please help me in this.. Please. I am aiming at 79+ in all modules, because i know i am capable.
> 
> Should i take the exam at some other test center in Bangalore? Next available is only Oct 10 in Bangalore at Pearson prof center.


Hi,

I was at same center on same date and time. I cleared PTE with 70+ in each. I dont think there is any problem with center so you should continue but keep the outside construction thing in mind and choose the slot accordingly - I purposefully avoided morning slot.

PM me in case if you need any specific help.

Thanks


----------



## quantum07

Lexa111 said:


> That is a great score, and wish you the best in your journey to. I do need 79+ so lets hope I will receive that. Thank you very much, I do need luck.


Don't stress at all, go for the exam in a very relax frame of mind. watch a movie before you go or listen to your favorite songs. 
Kindly don't go through the materials at the last minute, that will put you under unnecessary stress.

Have you written your test before? what were your scores?


----------



## aditya_barca

imanick said:


> Hi lovely friends,
> 
> I dint sleep for the past 2 nights and really hard to digest the scores.
> I prepared for the exam from Aug 2 and wrote on Sep 15 6 pm at Chopras Bangalore
> 
> My scores are really disappointing and frustrating . I got it on Sep 16.
> 1) there were 6 members who wrote on Sep 15 6 pm. Is anyone in this forum ? How are your scores ?
> 
> I got R- 58 W-53 Speak- 46 L-49 (Listening i missed the last 4 questions) so understand.
> Gramm-86. WD-78 Oral f-46 pronun-33 spelling -23
> 
> I am not that bad, ( I cannot really get 23 in spelling).
> 
> 2) Please tell me where to improve now ?
> I am really not sure. Was my microphone placed wrongly ?
> or didnt i speak for 3 secs and it dint record.
> 
> Please help me in this.. Please. I am aiming at 79+ in all modules, because i know i am capable.
> 
> Should i take the exam at some other test center in Bangalore? Next available is only Oct 10 in Bangalore at Pearson prof center.


Well i scored 21 first time in spelling and next time i reviewed everything and got 90 in writing with 86 in spelling. So its just abt reviewing all u type. Hope thats some encouragement to u.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

hi folks, 

how difficult/challenging is to score 79 in all sections in PTE exam appearing for the first time ? Thoughts please ? 

Preparation : Not yet started


----------



## quantum07

ksrikanthh said:


> hi folks,
> 
> how difficult/challenging is to score 79 in all sections in PTE exam appearing for the first time ? Thoughts please ?
> 
> Preparation : Not yet started


Not at all difficult, with the right amount of practice, you can easily get 90 in all modules. just give yourself 2 weeks I would suggest and you are good.


----------



## ksrikanthh

quantum07 said:


> Not at all difficult, with the right amount of practice, you can easily get 90 in all modules. just give yourself 2 weeks I would suggest and you are good.


thank you quantum07 !

i was thinking about scoring 8 in IELTS in all sections (vs) PTE scoring 79 in all. I chose PTE and going to start the preparation  

IELTS 8 - i thought it would be more challenging than PTE.


----------



## romero2005

mv2016 said:


> Received my result y'day - finally cracked it at third trial.
> Want to thank each one of you here, as they have helped me directly or indirectly.
> 
> Scores: LRSW - 71/75/74/76
> 
> I did following improvements from my past 2 attempts
> 
> 1. Maintained superb fluency in speaking no matter what the content is
> 2. Learnt to speak with intonation - there are lots of videos in youtube to understand and practice
> 3. Improved grammar skills which helped in fill in the blanks and writing.
> 4. Made a list of uncommon words - which I used in summary and essay to get the best in Vocabulary and Written discourse.
> 
> Let me know if anyone needs any more information/help. Open to help.


Could u pls send us the words that u wrote. Those might help us to do our exams as well. Tips n tricks are the key to this exams.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

Hi all,

I have been practicing for PTE A for 3 weeks. I attempted PTE Mock tests A and B. Here are the results. I see improvement in scores. But, I still lag behind in reading by few marks, not crossing 65 in mocks.

My exam is on coming Saturday(24-Sep). Any quick tips around reading to improve in a week time?

*Mock A : Mock B:*
*L - 71 L - 76
R - 61 R - 64 
S - 66 S - 80
W - 76 W - 69*


----------



## quantum07

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been practicing for PTE A for 3 weeks. I attempted PTE Mock tests A and B. Here are the results. I see improvement in scores. But, I still lag behind in reading by few marks, not crossing 65 in mocks.
> 
> My exam is on coming Saturday(24-Sep). Any quick tips around reading to improve in a week time?
> 
> *Mock A : Mock B:*
> *L - 71 L - 76
> R - 61 R - 64
> S - 66 S - 80
> W - 76 W - 69*


Don't be upset over your mock test scores, you will easily score 80+ in the real test as mock tests are tougher than the real exams. 
Just stay calm and be focused in the exam. 

All the very best to you


----------



## pdev

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been practicing for PTE A for 3 weeks. I attempted PTE Mock tests A and B. Here are the results. I see improvement in scores. But, I still lag behind in reading by few marks, not crossing 65 in mocks.
> 
> My exam is on coming Saturday(24-Sep). Any quick tips around reading to improve in a week time?
> 
> *Mock A : Mock B:*
> *L - 71 L - 76
> R - 61 R - 64
> S - 66 S - 80
> W - 76 W - 69*


Don't worry you will score in actual exam, one of my friend faced the same problem in Mock test. - All the best.


----------



## Prem0625

*PTE score*

Hi , 
can any of the expat clarify me this query , 

According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall), 

PTE achieved score is 

L- 82
R- 68
S- 63
W- 80
Overall 74


Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
Over all 7.5 

With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong 

Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?

Many thanks 
Prem


----------



## vinodn007

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> can any of the expat clarify me this query ,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong
> 
> Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


Prem proficient plus overall is 73 and hence you have met the language requirement.good luck

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritesh009

Hi , 
I have my PTE - A exam in 10 days time on 28th sept. Please suggest pointers to get good score target 79+.

An references, tips, strategies should be helpful


----------



## thomasjacob4

Oops, sorry to say buddy.. as per my knowledge, you need 65+ in all sections. Please write the test again, you'll do better




Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> can any of the expat clarify me this query ,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong
> 
> Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


----------



## thomasjacob4

ya i have a few quick tips:

1. For reading section, go through some youtube videos for tips .. just search for "PTE reading tips".. its very very useful. and keep practicing! 
2. write another real mock test, if possible in chopras
3. are you giving your PTE in a metro city? if so change the venue to a town.. don't opt for cities. scoring for candidates in cities are less. - this is observed in 90% of cases I have seen, it's not official.




hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been practicing for PTE A for 3 weeks. I attempted PTE Mock tests A and B. Here are the results. I see improvement in scores. But, I still lag behind in reading by few marks, not crossing 65 in mocks.
> 
> My exam is on coming Saturday(24-Sep). Any quick tips around reading to improve in a week time?
> 
> *Mock A : Mock B:*
> *L - 71 L - 76
> R - 61 R - 64
> S - 66 S - 80
> W - 76 W - 69*


----------



## Lexa111

Lexa111 said:


> That is a great score, and wish you the best in your journey to. I do need 79+ so lets hope I will receive that. Thank you very much, I do need luck.


Thank you, I will take not go through the material then. I have always done that. Yes, I have given the test twice before at Edwise and my results are terrible. I will post new results after the next exam.


My scores were, 1st Test= L/R/S/W/= 59/63/40/74, 2nd Test= L/R/S/W/= 71/67/46/78


----------



## abdul-matt

*Thanks*



thomasjacob4 said:


> ya i have a few quick tips:
> 
> 1. For reading section, go through some youtube videos for tips .. just search for "PTE reading tips".. its very very useful. and keep practicing!
> 2. write another real mock test, if possible in chopras
> 3. are you giving your PTE in a metro city? if so change the venue to a town.. don't opt for cities. scoring for candidates in cities are less. - this is observed in 90% of cases I have seen, it's not official.


Hi Thomas,

Congrats mate for your score 90 in all modules. 
I will appreciate some tips for my preparation for PTE expecting to write it in November probably. 
As my target is 75+ in all modules.. Hope I can Achieve it.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
ABDUL


----------



## hariyerra

thomasjacob4 said:


> ya i have a few quick tips:
> 
> 1. For reading section, go through some youtube videos for tips .. just search for "PTE reading tips".. its very very useful. and keep practicing!
> 2. write another real mock test, if possible in chopras
> 3. are you giving your PTE in a metro city? if so change the venue to a town.. don't opt for cities. scoring for candidates in cities are less. - this is observed in 90% of cases I have seen, it's not official.


I booked test in EdWise in Chennai as I I've in chennai. Anyone has bad experience with this centre?


----------



## ramvijay

Hi Guys,
I am planning to take *PTE - A test* for immigration to Australia. I need to score *65+* in each section. Gonna take the test in *Coimbatore Location* . *Anyone out there* who took PTE in Coimbatore Location. If so , plz provide your experience. Planned to take test on Oct 2nd week. But till now I was prepared with IELTS materials only. My trainer adviced me to take PTE first and if I didnt get the required score, She opts me to write IELTS. Starting from today only, I am preparing with PTE test formats . Is her advice good to accept? Any suggestions?


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

hariyerra said:


> I booked test in EdWise in Chennai as I I've in chennai. Anyone has bad experience with this centre?


I had given it earlier at Edwise Chennai..it has very limited seats and less people takes there so i didnt feel any disturbance writing there.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

thomasjacob4 said:


> ya i have a few quick tips:
> 
> 1. For reading section, go through some youtube videos for tips .. just search for "PTE reading tips".. its very very useful. and keep practicing!
> 2. write another real mock test, if possible in chopras
> 3. are you giving your PTE in a metro city? if so change the venue to a town.. don't opt for cities. scoring for candidates in cities are less. - this is observed in 90% of cases I have seen, it's not official.


hi thomas , thank you for the valuable inputs. by the way from where did you attend the PTE exam ?


----------



## pdev

Lexa111 said:


> Thank you, I will take not go through the material then. I have always done that. Yes, I have given the test twice before at Edwise and my results are terrible. I will post new results after the next exam.
> 
> 
> My scores were, 1st Test= L/R/S/W/= 59/63/40/74, 2nd Test= L/R/S/W/= 71/67/46/78


Hi, have you got a chance to appear in the examination again?


----------



## hariyerra

BirdEyetoPR said:


> I had given it earlier at Edwise Chennai..it has very limited seats and less people takes there so i didnt feel any disturbance writing there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate. I will post my results next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

Hello Guys,

I am planning to re-take exam next week as I need 79+ to ensure an invite. 

Below are my Scored Test and PTE results:


23-Aug - 2016
Scored Test A : 
Overall: 68
L/R/S/W 73/66/58/77

Enabling Skills
G/OF/P/S/V/WD 47/64/57/55/90/90

08-Sep-2016
PTE-A test1 :
Overall: 80
L/R/S/W 78/88/87/74

Enabling Skills
G/OF/P/S/V/WD 77/74/78/90/73/79


18-Sep-2016
Scored Test B :
Overall: 75
L/R/S/W 80/73/77/72

Enabling Skills
G/OF/P/S/V/WD 65/70/76/42/68/45


Can anyone please help me here ? As I am really struggling in Writing Section and my WD score is below average. If this pattern continues, then 79+ in each section is distant dream for me.

I need help with Summarize written text and Essays. Can anyone point to me right direction?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

10 days to go for the exam !!!! I am planning to take Practice test A tomorrow. I have done practice with offline material.. still not confident with writing section and don't know how good I will do in speaking !!! having cold feet even before practice test (as it will be scored and i will get to know where i stand).


----------



## deepak12

Subhash Bohra said:


> 10 days to go for the exam !!!! I am planning to take Practice test A tomorrow. I have done practice with offline material.. still not confident with writing section and don't know how good I will do in speaking !!! having cold feet even before practice test (as it will be scored and i will get to know where i stand).


Even I was in the same condition while taking Practice test A. Don't worry about that too much. It will be good. About speaking, try to speak without hesitation. You can even describe each axis and score good marks. Trick is continuously speaking without much fillers.
All the very best!!!


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911

Hello friends, I am planning to take PTE exam as I dont think I will be getting an invite from a state, since I have 55 points. Although, I haven't ever taken this exam. It would be really helpful if someone can guide me on how many days will I need to practice and where should I do it from. My IELTS score in general module is like this. 
L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.5, S-7.0

I need 79+ in all of the modules. Please advise and if someone can share their material, that will be awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## warrenpat1987

bonkers911 said:


> Hello friends, I am planning to take PTE exam as I dont think I will be getting an invite from a state, since I have 55 points. Although, I haven't ever taken this exam. It would be really helpful if someone can guide me on how many days will I need to practice and where should I do it from. My IELTS score in general module is like this.
> L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.5, S-7.0
> 
> I need 79+ in all of the modules. Please advise and if someone can share their material, that will be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


I would definitely recommend purchasing the Gold Test Kit from PTE https://ptepractice.com/. 

This is a good resource For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE


----------



## Dkaur

Hi can anyone suggest good pte coaching centre in Melbourne.Thanks


----------



## warrenpat1987

Dkaur said:


> Hi can anyone suggest good pte coaching centre in Melbourne.Thanks


e2Language


----------



## Dkaur

Is there any other good coaching centre in cbd or near Essendon


----------



## ashvi

Hello Everyone,

I purchased the Gold Test preparation for PTE and took the first scored test. However faced a lot of inconvenience
during the Speaking Item Type.

Firstly, as soon as the status changed to Recording and the timer:0.00, I began speaking, however the audio captured only after the 4th or 5th word in the text(Initial words were not recorded).
So for the next item I waited for status to change to Recording and timer to change to 0:01 , but even though i kept speaking, it said microphone muted and stopped recording.

Due to which almost half of the items under Speaking section went unrecorded and resulted in very low scores.I am hesitant on taking the second scored test.

Please could someone suggest the right approach for the speaking task.

Also is the setup same for the actual exam as well?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys

Took My First Scored practice test, completed just now. 

Few points I wrote down after the exam

* Speaking Section - I have to prepare a lot on speaking section a lot, specially Repeat sentence and Retell Lecture - I faced a lot of difficulties in these sections. I fumbled when I had to repeat the sentence.

* Writing Section - I did well ( i think) in this section. Once I get the scores I will know how right i am

* Reading Section - Parajumbles were difficult and have to read a lot for complex fill in the blank questions

* Listening - I have to improve my concentration in listening and speaking as that is the key for correct answers.


I will share the results once I get, and I have to starte preparing on these sections with a fresh approach. 

I believe now is the time to practice instead of listening to tips on youtube and other websites and blog. I will do more practice on all the sections now. 

Do not want to blow this chance to score 79+ in all sections, which is must for me.

Please share your comments and suggestions. 
*


----------



## lav2016

Hi all,

While speaking , should the mic be just below the lips or near the chin.


----------



## ashvi

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Took My First Scored practice test, completed just now.
> 
> Few points I wrote down after the exam
> 
> * Speaking Section - I have to prepare a lot on speaking section a lot, specially Repeat sentence and Retell Lecture - I faced a lot of difficulties in these sections. I fumbled when I had to repeat the sentence.
> 
> * Writing Section - I did well ( i think) in this section. Once I get the scores I will know how right i am
> 
> * Reading Section - Parajumbles were difficult and have to read a lot for complex fill in the blank questions
> 
> * Listening - I have to improve my concentration in listening and speaking as that is the key for correct answers.
> 
> 
> I will share the results once I get, and I have to starte preparing on these sections with a fresh approach.
> 
> I believe now is the time to practice instead of listening to tips on youtube and other websites and blog. I will do more practice on all the sections now.
> 
> Do not want to blow this chance to score 79+ in all sections, which is must for me.
> 
> Please share your comments and suggestions.
> *


Hello Subhash,

I took the First scored test yesterday, and faced lot of issues in Speaking items. Please could you share your experience in Speaking item?


----------



## dink2s

how do i post a new thread? can't see anything on the top left on home page as advised by some.


----------



## AtifMalik

Dear all,

I need 79 + score, I have been practicing PTE for some time. I need your suggestion if you people think i am good to go for actual exam now. Below is my performance in mock tests over a period of 10 days.

I would also request your inputs to help increase speaking score. 

Mock A
Listening	79
Reading	66
Speaking	65
Writing	79

Grammar	67
Oral Fluency	57
Pronunciation	57
Spelling	69
Vocabulary	90
Written Discourse	90

Mock B

Listening	77
Reading	66
Speaking	71
Writing	74



Grammar	65
Oral Fluency	64
Pronunciation	70
Spelling	60
Vocabulary	74
Written Discourse	75

Mock B 2nd attempt (after few more practice)

Listening	84
Reading	72
Speaking	63
Writing	90



Grammar	90
Oral Fluency	62
Pronunciation	52
Spelling	73
Vocabulary	81
Written Discourse	75


----------



## lav2016

AtifMalik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need 79 + score, I have been practicing PTE for some time. I need your suggestion if you people think i am good to go for actual exam now. Below is my performance in mock tests over a period of 10 days.
> 
> I would also request your inputs to help increase speaking score.
> 
> Mock A
> Listening	79
> Reading	66
> Speaking	65
> Writing	79
> 
> Grammar	67
> Oral Fluency	57
> Pronunciation	57
> Spelling	69
> Vocabulary	90
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> Mock B
> 
> Listening	77
> Reading	66
> Speaking	71
> Writing	74
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar	65
> Oral Fluency	64
> Pronunciation	70
> Spelling	60
> Vocabulary	74
> Written Discourse	75
> 
> Mock B 2nd attempt (after few more practice)
> 
> Listening	84
> Reading	72
> Speaking	63
> Writing	90
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar	90
> Oral Fluency	62
> Pronunciation	52
> Spelling	73
> Vocabulary	81
> Written Discourse	75


your speaking score is quite high in the second test, what was the difference in your speaking style?


----------



## roshand79

AtifMalik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> I need 79 + score, I have been practicing PTE for some time. I need your suggestion if you people think i am good to go for actual exam now. Below is my performance in mock tests over a period of 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also request your inputs to help increase speaking score.
> 
> 
> 
> Mock A
> 
> Listening79
> 
> Reading66
> 
> Speaking65
> 
> Writing79
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar67
> 
> Oral Fluency57
> 
> Pronunciation57
> 
> Spelling69
> 
> Vocabulary90
> 
> Written Discourse90
> 
> 
> 
> Mock B
> 
> 
> 
> Listening77
> 
> Reading66
> 
> Speaking71
> 
> Writing74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar65
> 
> Oral Fluency64
> 
> Pronunciation70
> 
> Spelling60
> 
> Vocabulary74
> 
> Written Discourse75
> 
> 
> 
> Mock B 2nd attempt (after few more practice)
> 
> 
> 
> Listening84
> 
> Reading72
> 
> Speaking63
> 
> Writing90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar90
> 
> Oral Fluency62
> 
> Pronunciation52
> 
> Spelling73
> 
> Vocabulary81
> 
> Written Discourse75




Nice scores you should get excellent scores in the actual exam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtifMalik

My speaking score is around 65, 71 & 63 only while the target is 79+. Is the actual exam easier? Should i expect 79 + in actual test?


----------



## roshand79

AtifMalik said:


> My speaking score is around 65, 71 & 63 only while the target is 79+. Is the actual exam easier? Should i expect 79 + in actual test?




I see that you had got 71 in the speaking in mock b. What has changed in the repeat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtifMalik

I dont know either!!


----------



## roshand79

AtifMalik said:


> I dont know either!!




The actual exam scoring is little liberal I feel. However, I suggest you should speak clearly and slowly.

Actual exam test center instruments also play a good role.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtifMalik

Slowly in describe image and retell lecture? Will it affect oral fluemcy?


----------



## roshand79

AtifMalik said:


> Slowly in describe image and retell lecture? Will it affect oral fluemcy?




Speaking slowly so that your words are easily understood by the computer.
If you try with text to speech it should help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashvi

Hello Everyone,

I purchased the Gold Test preparation for PTE and took the first scored test. However faced a lot of inconvenience
during the Speaking Item Type.

Firstly, as soon as the status changed to Recording and the timer:0.00, I began speaking, however the audio captured only after the 4th or 5th word in the text(Initial words were not recorded).
So for the next item I waited for status to change to Recording and timer to change to 0:01 , but even though i kept speaking, it said microphone muted and stopped recording.

Due to which almost half of the items under Speaking section went unrecorded and resulted in very low scores.I am hesitant on taking the second scored test.

Please could someone suggest the right approach for the speaking task.

Also is the setup same for the actual exam as well?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## roshand79

ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I purchased the Gold Test preparation for PTE and took the first scored test. However faced a lot of inconvenience
> during the Speaking Item Type.
> 
> Firstly, as soon as the status changed to Recording and the timer:0.00, I began speaking, however the audio captured only after the 4th or 5th word in the text(Initial words were not recorded).
> So for the next item I waited for status to change to Recording and timer to change to 0:01 , but even though i kept speaking, it said microphone muted and stopped recording.
> 
> Due to which almost half of the items under Speaking section went unrecorded and resulted in very low scores.I am hesitant on taking the second scored test.
> 
> Please could someone suggest the right approach for the speaking task.
> 
> Also is the setup same for the actual exam as well?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.




You need to do the microphone sound test before you start the test.

The problem is with your computer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

Hi roshand79,

I see that you got 90 in speaking. Could you let me know, how did you place the Mic ? Was it near the lip or the chin. I have my exam in two days. Second time!.. I scored 63 in speaking. 

Some more doubts -
-in how many seconds did you finish Read Aloud questions. 
-how loud and how slow should we be.


----------



## AtifMalik

You got 63 in actual exam. Did you attempt mocks? What were your scores in mock as compare to actual?


----------



## lav2016

AtifMalik said:


> You got 63 in actual exam. Did you attempt mocks? What were your scores in mock as compare to actual?


I got 56 in the practice test, my LWR scores are 86 90 and 81!.. I am struggling with the speaking.


----------



## AtifMalik

I have PM you IAV, please see message.


----------



## roshand79

lav2016 said:


> Hi roshand79,
> 
> I see that you got 90 in speaking. Could you let me know, how did you place the Mic ? Was it near the lip or the chin. I have my exam in two days. Second time!.. I scored 63 in speaking.
> 
> Some more doubts -
> -in how many seconds did you finish Read Aloud questions.
> -how loud and how slow should we be.




Speaking was finished within time 
You need to do the mic test well to hear if your voice is audible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

roshand79 said:


> Speaking was finished within time
> You need to do the mic test well to hear if your voice is audible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Roshan,

I see that you got excellent score in PTE. Congratulations.

I am struggling in Writing Section. Summarize written text and spoken text, and Essays are my weak points. Can you please suggest how should I prepare for Summary? There is lots of material available for Essays, I am going thru them.


----------



## commie_rick

hey guys,

need some insights , what scores should I get for *each *section of PTE, if I wish to get 20 points for EOI?


----------



## roshand79

deepak12 said:


> Hi Roshan,
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you got excellent score in PTE. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> I am struggling in Writing Section. Summarize written text and spoken text, and Essays are my weak points. Can you please suggest how should I prepare for Summary? There is lots of material available for Essays, I am going thru them.




Well I was also struggling in my essay.. short for words.. you need to have good written discourse which I couldn't get. 

Try to be very imaginative. Convert your thoughts to English text.. that's what I can suggest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

roshand79 said:


> Well I was also struggling in my essay.. short for words.. you need to have good written discourse which I couldn't get.
> 
> Try to be very imaginative. Convert your thoughts to English text.. that's what I can suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip.

Any suggestions for summary ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul-matt

*hi*



rampraba said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and i just started preparing for PTE-A. Can someone please share some useful preparation materials to me.


Hi Freind,

Please take note of this material.. Hope You find this helpful

This is a good resource For all PTE aspirants...crack off PTE


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> hey guys,
> 
> need some insights , what scores should I get for *each *section of PTE, if I wish to get 20 points for EOI?


79 atleast in each section.


----------



## Vinopaal

RD1985 said:


> Hi Paal,
> 
> Thanks for those links, those are very useful.
> 
> The current thread is very long, so need to go through all the pages to get the info.
> 
> I have one question. Do we need to purchase "official guide to PTE academic book" for learning ? or just going through this thread pages(and this links you shared) will help in preparation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rahul


It's better to buy that book and practice.


----------



## commie_rick

ksrikanthh said:


> 79 atleast in each section.


thanks bro. that's equivalent to 8 for each section in ielts.


----------



## commie_rick

deepak12 said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Any suggestions for summary ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Hi Deepak12,

may I ask what is the over score for your results : PTE - 8th Sep 2016 : L/R/S/W:78/88/87/74 ?

and did you get 10 or 20 for English proficiency in EOI?


----------



## deepak12

commie_rick said:


> Hi Deepak12,
> 
> may I ask what is the over score for your results : PTE - 8th Sep 2016 : L/R/S/W:78/88/87/74 ?
> 
> and did you get 10 or 20 for English proficiency in EOI?


I got 10. For 20, you need 79 in each section. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

deepak12 said:


> I got 10. For 20, you need 79 in each section.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks deepak, hope you get an invitation soon.

Do you know how is overall score computed ? Add everything and divided by 4?


----------



## deepak12

commie_rick said:


> Thanks deepak, hope you get an invitation soon.
> 
> Do you know how is overall score computed ? Add everything and divided by 4?


With 60 points, invitation is very rare for 2613. I am planning to re-take exam and boost my EOI points. Hopefully I'll get 79+ in each section.
For Overall score, I think your assumption is correct, because my overall score is 80.
But DIBP doesn't consider overall score. They need score in each section.

You can refer following spreadsheet for how different sections' scores are interconnected.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ig7dxep6q5rhpce/score overview.docx?dl=0


----------



## hariyerra

Hi Guys,

I just want to know whether buying Scored Test A or B second time will give different altogether or will give same questionnaire?


----------



## hosban90

Hi i want to ask if pte exam is accepted for engineers australia
Another question can an engineer apply for vetassess as it is easier to take permenant residency


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

AtifMalik said:


> You got 63 in actual exam. Did you attempt mocks? What were your scores in mock as compare to actual?


Which mock you are referring to ? Is it the good test ?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

commie_rick said:


> hey guys,
> 
> need some insights , what scores should I get for *each *section of PTE, if I wish to get 20 points for EOI?


79+ in each section 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

commie_rick said:


> hey guys,
> 
> need some insights , what scores should I get for *each *section of PTE, if I wish to get 20 points for EOI?


You need to score 79 in each modules (S/W/R/L) to get 20 points. This is equivalent of IELTS Band-8


----------



## saibabug

Hi All,

I'm planning to take PTE A in October 1st week. Recently taken mock exam at Chopras bangalore. I received Speaking - 50,writing -61,Reading -52,Listening -50 points. The wierd thing is at chopras they conducting based on PTE official guide CD-ROM and providing results on phone. How authentic are they? Can we based on those results. In addition to it, it is not timed as a test but i followed the same time limit on the CD-ROM it ticks. Any guidance. I prepared for almost two weeks before taking this exam and disheartened looking at this result. What may go wrong. 

Regards,
Sai


----------



## hariyerra

saibabug said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to take PTE A in October 1st week. Recently taken mock exam at Chopras bangalore. I received Speaking - 50,writing -61,Reading -52,Listening -50 points. The wierd thing is at chopras they conducting based on PTE official guide CD-ROM and providing results on phone. How authentic are they? Can we based on those results. In addition to it, it is not timed as a test but i followed the same time limit on the CD-ROM it ticks. Any guidance. I prepared for almost two weeks before taking this exam and disheartened looking at this result. What may go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sai




Try to buy Gold test kit from ptepractice.com. They are good and scored like a real exam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saibabug

Hi All,

I'm planning to take PTE A in October 1st week. Recently taken mock exam at Chopras bangalore. I received Speaking - 50,writing -61,Reading -52,Listening -50 points. The wierd thing is at chopras they conducting based on PTE official guide CD-ROM and providing results on phone. How authentic are they? Can we based on those results. In addition to it, it is not timed as a test but i followed the same time limit on the CD-ROM it ticks. Any guidance. I prepared for almost two weeks before taking this exam and disheartened looking at this result. What may go wrong. 

Regards,
Sai

Just to add i received 7(R),7(L),7(S) and 6.5(W) in IELTS recently


----------



## gvskishore

hi all,
which test centre in.hyderabad is better for pte academic?


----------



## roshand79

saibabug said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to take PTE A in October 1st week. Recently taken mock exam at Chopras bangalore. I received Speaking - 50,writing -61,Reading -52,Listening -50 points. The wierd thing is at chopras they conducting based on PTE official guide CD-ROM and providing results on phone. How authentic are they? Can we based on those results. In addition to it, it is not timed as a test but i followed the same time limit on the CD-ROM it ticks. Any guidance. I prepared for almost two weeks before taking this exam and disheartened looking at this result. What may go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sai
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add i received 7(R),7(L),7(S) and 6.5(W) in IELTS recently




Mock test will be on PTEpractice.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

How long does it take to get result of the PTE scored practice test (Gold test for example)? Is it immediately after submitting the exam or after few hours / days?


----------



## Jamil Sid

AtifMalik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need 79 + score, I have been practicing PTE for some time. I need your suggestion if you people think i am good to go for actual exam now. Below is my performance in mock tests over a period of 10 days.
> 
> I would also request your inputs to help increase speaking score.
> 
> Mock A
> Listening	79
> Reading	66
> Speaking	65
> Writing	79
> 
> Grammar	67
> Oral Fluency	57
> Pronunciation	57
> Spelling	69
> Vocabulary	90
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> Mock B
> 
> Listening	77
> Reading	66
> Speaking	71
> Writing	74
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar	65
> Oral Fluency	64
> Pronunciation	70
> Spelling	60
> Vocabulary	74
> Written Discourse	75
> 
> Mock B 2nd attempt (after few more practice)
> 
> Listening	84
> Reading	72
> Speaking	63
> Writing	90
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar	90
> Oral Fluency	62
> Pronunciation	52
> Spelling	73
> Vocabulary	81
> Written Discourse	75


How you increase your score in writing, please elaborate.


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 79 atleast in each section.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro. that's equivalent to 8 for each section in ielts.
Click to expand...

Yes bro. Scoring 8 in ielts all sections is even more challenging than scoring 79 in pte as per my analysis. I am thinking to take pte aim for 79 in to boost my points so that i can receive an invite !!! 

By the what is your score?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Hi folks, which exam center is good for taking pte in chennai without much disturbance?


----------



## commie_rick

hi all,

does anyone know ,in _singapore _which are the better centres to take pte exam ? i.e good equipment , less noise disturbances. thanks


----------



## commie_rick

ksrikanthh said:


> Yes bro. Scoring 8 in ielts all sections is even more challenging than scoring 79 in pte as per my analysis. I am thinking to take pte aim for 79 in to boost my points so that i can receive an invite !!!
> 
> By the what is your score?


i havent taken pte yet. my score for ielts is in the signature . overall 7. 10 points for EOI.


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> i havent taken pte yet. my score for ielts is in the signature . overall 7. 10 points for EOI.


i am also in the same situation bro


----------



## imanick

Hi Atif,

Please let us know how to get 90 in writing. Any specific vocabulary you used ?



AtifMalik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need 79 + score, I have been practicing PTE for some time. I need your suggestion if you people think i am good to go for actual exam now. Below is my performance in mock tests over a period of 10 days.
> 
> I would also request your inputs to help increase speaking score.
> 
> Mock A
> Listening	79
> Reading	66
> Speaking	65
> Writing	79
> 
> Grammar	67
> Oral Fluency	57
> Pronunciation	57
> Spelling	69
> Vocabulary	90
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> Mock B
> 
> Listening	77
> Reading	66
> Speaking	71
> Writing	74
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar	65
> Oral Fluency	64
> Pronunciation	70
> Spelling	60
> Vocabulary	74
> Written Discourse	75
> 
> Mock B 2nd attempt (after few more practice)
> 
> Listening	84
> Reading	72
> Speaking	63
> Writing	90
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar	90
> Oral Fluency	62
> Pronunciation	52
> Spelling	73
> Vocabulary	81
> Written Discourse	75


----------



## jassi12345

Hi All...

I gave PTE Scored Test A and got below result:
S: 55
L: 61
R: 58
W: 61

IS it good if i gave exam to score 65?
or
i need more preparation for exam. I have major concern for speaking.
Anyone who face same problem but score good in real exam in speaking ?


----------



## naveen1224

Hello Folks,

I am facing voice recording issue for PTE Gold kit mock test. Can any one please help me out in this regard. 

It says that my sample recording is too low while testing my computer requirements on PTEPRACTICE.COM when clicking "TEST YOUR COMPUTER".

Just wanted to check if any member from our forum already faced this sound recording issue while taking up Gold Kit mock test. I tired to record my voice online and there my voice is ok.

P.S : sound settings on my computer are fine.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## roshand79

jassi12345 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I gave PTE Scored Test A and got below result:
> S: 55
> L: 61
> R: 58
> W: 61
> 
> IS it good if i gave exam to score 65?
> or
> i need more preparation for exam. I have major concern for speaking.
> Anyone who face same problem but score good in real exam in speaking ?




Need more practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

commie_rick said:


> hi all,
> 
> does anyone know ,in _singapore _which are the better centres to take pte exam ? i.e good equipment , less noise disturbances. thanks


Both seem to be crowded. I booked in Pearson center at International Plaza.


----------



## scorpionking

naveen1224 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am facing voice recording issue for PTE Gold kit mock test. Can any one please help me out in this regard.
> 
> It says that my sample recording is too low while testing my computer requirements on PTEPRACTICE.COM when clicking "TEST YOUR COMPUTER".
> 
> Just wanted to check if any member from our forum already faced this sound recording issue while taking up Gold Kit mock test. I tired to record my voice online and there my voice is ok.
> 
> P.S : sound settings on my computer are fine.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.



Please change your headset and try.


----------



## lav2016

Hi I have attached a doc with my audio file and transcript. Kindly evaluate pls..


----------



## Vinopaal

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi folks, which exam center is good for taking pte in chennai without much disturbance?


I heard Edwise in Nukabakkam will hold only 5 people for a batch, so you can expect a less noise inside the hall where as there will be traffic noises outside. On the other side, Pearson in Amanjikkari will have more than 10+ people but you won't have any traffic disturbances. 

Good Luck.


----------



## DreamerAnki

lav2016 said:


> I got 56 in the practice test, my LWR scores are 86 90 and 81!.. I am struggling with the speaking.


Hi lav2016, 

I also faced same in my first attempt 75+ scores in LWR but 59 in speaking ..I have not booked my next attempt yet. 
Please let me know what you are working on to improve scores in speaking n All the best for your exam :tea:


----------



## roshand79

deepak12 said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Any suggestions for summary ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




In the PTE practice tips I have read 
Make sure your answer is one sentence of 5 to 75 words. If you write more or less than the word limit or more than one sentence, this will affect your score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

Vinopaal said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, which exam center is good for taking pte in chennai without much disturbance?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Edwise in Nukabakkam will hold only 5 people for a batch, so you can expect a less noise inside the hall where as there will be traffic noises outside. On the other side, Pearson in Amanjikkari will have more than 10+ people but you won't have any traffic disturbances.
> 
> Good Luck.
Click to expand...

Thank you vino  by the way where did you take the exam?


----------



## Vinopaal

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you vino  by the way where did you take the exam?


One of my friend recently taken the exam in Edwise and he shared his experience with me. I haven't taken the exam yet and it's scheduled on 19th October in Amanjikarai. 

Please send me an private message for your contact details. Will have a word with you.


----------



## hariyerra

Vinopaal said:


> I heard Edwise in Nukabakkam will hold only 5 people for a batch, so you can expect a less noise inside the hall where as there will be traffic noises outside. On the other side, Pearson in Amanjikkari will have more than 10+ people but you won't have any traffic disturbances.
> 
> Good Luck.


Ah.. That's good for me. I booked at Edwise this weekend. Hopefully, it goes fine without much disturbance.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Guys Below is the Result of Scored Practice Test A 


*Communicative Skills*

Listening 63
Reading 55
Speaking 48
Writing 62

*Enabling Skills*

Grammer 28
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 30
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

I am planning to reschedule the exam, as with this score I don't think I'll be able to score 79+ in each section if I take the exam on 30th September. 

Please guide me what should I do. It seems I have to improve a lot.


----------



## commie_rick

scorpionking said:


> Both seem to be crowded. I booked in Pearson center at International Plaza.


How was the equipment at international plaza ?


----------



## Vinopaal

hariyerra said:


> Ah.. That's good for me. I booked at Edwise this weekend. Hopefully, it goes fine without much disturbance.


All the best mate, please do share us your experience.


----------



## AtifMalik

Can someone guide me how i can upload an audio file?


----------



## Vinopaal

AtifMalik said:


> Can someone guide me how i can upload an audio file?


You can't upload an audio file. Please save as Word file and then have to change the extension to hear it.


----------



## AtifMalik

Which extension do i need to use?


----------



## udanaz




----------



## AtifMalik

Use simple sentences. Dont try to go over fancy


----------



## che.mostafa

Just got my first attempt result, it was very weird and disappointing 
L/R/S/W. 60/65/63/58
G/OF/P/S/V/WD. 68/47/70/20/65/53
Spelling is killing me far worse than mock tests
My IELTS problem was only in writing 6 and 6.5 two times 
Don't know what to do! should I return to IELTS or stick to PTE either way I think I need coaching
Appreciate your opinions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

che.mostafa said:


> Just got my first attempt result, it was very weird and disappointing
> L/R/S/W. 60/65/63/58
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD. 68/47/70/20/65/53
> Spelling is killing me far worse than mock tests
> My IELTS problem was only in writing 6 and 6.5 two times
> Don't know what to do! should I return to IELTS or stick to PTE either way I think I need coaching
> Appreciate your opinions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go with pte.dont change now.u know the pattern.so do some more practice and do the exam again. Best of luck

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

lav2016 said:


> Hi I have attached a doc with my audio file and transcript. Kindly evaluate pls..


I went through your recording. You are giving pauses at wrong places. Please check YouTube webinar of Read Aloud from E2English. It is really good and worth.


----------



## scorpionking

commie_rick said:


> How was the equipment at international plaza ?


I am yet to take the test. My friends said, both the centers are crowded. You can see that while booking the exam itself. When I booked during last week of Aug, I had few slots in Sep and the earliest availability in Oct was only in the 2nd week of Oct. Looks like, the centers in Singapore always go full.


----------



## scorpionking

che.mostafa said:


> Just got my first attempt result, it was very weird and disappointing
> L/R/S/W. 60/65/63/58
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD. 68/47/70/20/65/53
> Spelling is killing me far worse than mock tests
> My IELTS problem was only in writing 6 and 6.5 two times
> Don't know what to do! should I return to IELTS or stick to PTE either way I think I need coaching
> Appreciate your opinions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do more practice and give another try. PTE is better to score 65+, compared to 7 Band in IELTS.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hi guys,

someone who achieved a higher score on speaking (65+), could please upload few examples of describe image speaking? My test will be on 27/09.

I highly appreciate.


----------



## commie_rick

lav2016 said:


> Hi I have attached a doc with my audio file and transcript. Kindly evaluate pls..


my 2 cents worth. if im the evaluater , i will give you high points as you pronounced the 's' which require emphasis . Someone mentioned that accent doesnt matter in the exam, so i think you are good to go. i will be surprised if you get low marks for this.

good luck


----------



## scorpionking

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> someone who achieved a higher score on speaking (65+), could please upload few examples of describe image speaking? My test will be on 27/09.
> 
> I highly appreciate.


One of this forum member, who scored 90 in speaking has opened a new YouTube channel by name PTE Mate. Please check that. His tips are useful.


----------



## naveen1224

scorpionking said:


> Please change your headset and try.



Thanks for your reply scorpion. I have tried with multiple head sets, but no gain. Still facing the same issue.

any one who gave Gold kit mock test, please give me your inputs regarding mic recording. PTEPRACTICE system requirement is saying that my sample recording is too quiet to record.

Hoping for your prompt response. 


Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## che.mostafa

scorpionking said:


> Do more practice and give another try. PTE is better to score 65+, compared to 7 Band in IELTS.






romero2005 said:


> Go with pte.dont change now.u know the pattern.so do some more practice and do the exam again. Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk




I agree I should do so. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

scorpionking said:


> I am yet to take the test. My friends said, both the centers are crowded. You can see that while booking the exam itself. When I booked during last week of Aug, I had few slots in Sep and the earliest availability in Oct was only in the 2nd week of Oct. Looks like, the centers in Singapore always go full.


yes it is very full. Jan 2017 is not out yet though pearson mentioned that a candidate can book exams 6 months in advanced.

anyway, ive booked my exam which will be held on first week nov ,at international plaza.
If you are interested to practise or exchange tips, we can meet up.


----------



## hariyerra

naveen1224 said:


> Thanks for your reply scorpion. I have tried with multiple head sets, but no gain. Still facing the same issue.
> 
> any one who gave Gold kit mock test, please give me your inputs regarding mic recording. PTEPRACTICE system requirement is saying that my sample recording is too quiet to record.
> 
> Hoping for your prompt response.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.




Which browser you are using? It best works with Chrome..

In addition, use headphones instead of mobile earphones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek

scorpionking said:


> One of this forum member, who scored 90 in speaking has opened a new YouTube channel by name PTE Mate. Please check that. His tips are useful.


Thanks mate. I´ll check it out!


----------



## shyamnukala

I have been silent observer in this forum for some time. I gave PTE A multiple times. My target is 65+ . I got though in all modules but in reading. More frustrating thing is I got 64 in reading 2 times and 63 another 2 time while others being 70+ consistently. I noticed that more often than not I have to guess for multiple choice single answer questions as I will only have a minute or 2 by the time I reach there. Is this being detrimental on my reading score? Any comments or suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## shyamnukala

I have been silent observer in this forum for some time. I gave PTE A multiple times. My target is 65+ . I got through in all modules but in reading. More frustrating thing is I got 64 in reading 2 times and 63 another 2 time while others being 70+ consistently. I noticed that more often than not I have to guess for multiple choice single answer questions as I will only have a minute or 2 by the time I reach there. Is this being detrimental on my reading score? I am giving an another attempt tomorrow. Any comments or suggestions will highly appreciated.


----------



## khushi1

Hi friends, can anyone tell me the best PTE coaching institute in chandigarh?
Thanks in advance


----------



## scorpionking

shyamnukala said:


> I have been silent observer in this forum for some time. I gave PTE A multiple times. My target is 65+ . I got through in all modules but in reading. More frustrating thing is I got 64 in reading 2 times and 63 another 2 time while others being 70+ consistently. I noticed that more often than not I have to guess for multiple choice single answer questions as I will only have a minute or 2 by the time I reach there. Is this being detrimental on my reading score? I am giving an another attempt tomorrow. Any comments or suggestions will highly appreciated.


Sorry to hear your situation. Please read the tips provided in the below blog for reading: https://rajreviews.wordpress.com/tag/pte-listening-tips/

I found it useful. All the best for your upcoming exam


----------



## Vinopaal

shyamnukala said:


> I have been silent observer in this forum for some time. I gave PTE A multiple times. My target is 65+ . I got though in all modules but in reading. More frustrating thing is I got 64 in reading 2 times and 63 another 2 time while others being 70+ consistently. I noticed that more often than not I have to guess for multiple choice single answer questions as I will only have a minute or 2 by the time I reach there. Is this being detrimental on my reading score? Any comments or suggestions will be highly appreciated.


I can understand the pain you are going through and i know it's not easy. But, don't ever lose your hope. Believe in yourself and make it possible in your next attempt. 

If you are aiming for only 65+, then you can skip the Multiple choice Multiple part and still you can get your desired score. But be prepared to score full in Re-order Paragraph and Fill in the blanks and this two sections are carrying heavy weight. 

Please find the below link to practice some Re-order exercises.

Parajumbles - Jumbled paragraphs 

TestDEN Online Courses for TOEFL, TOEIC, and Accent Reduction 


Good Luck.


----------



## dink2s

shyamnukala said:


> I have been silent observer in this forum for some time. I gave PTE A multiple times. My target is 65+ . I got through in all modules but in reading. More frustrating thing is I got 64 in reading 2 times and 63 another 2 time while others being 70+ consistently. I noticed that more often than not I have to guess for multiple choice single answer questions as I will only have a minute or 2 by the time I reach there. Is this being detrimental on my reading score? I am giving an another attempt tomorrow. Any comments or suggestions will highly appreciated.


Practice more for the items for which you take more time to answer.


----------



## naveen1224

hariyerra said:


> Which browser you are using? It best works with Chrome..
> 
> In addition, use headphones instead of mobile earphones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Hari,

I have tried with first headphones ( Logitech H111 model ) on my laptop as well as on desktop. As it dint give me any results, I have tried with Iphone earphones on both. Still it is saying 'SAMPLE VOICE IS TOO QUITE TO RECORD".

Please can any one suggest which headphones/ear phones will work properly.

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## ksrikanthh

naveen1224 said:


> hariyerra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which browser you are using? It best works with Chrome..
> 
> In addition, use headphones instead of mobile earphones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hari,
> 
> I have tried with first headphones ( Logitech H111 model ) on my laptop as well as on desktop. As it dint give me any results, I have tried with Iphone earphones on both. Still it is saying 'SAMPLE VOICE IS TOO QUITE TO RECORD".
> 
> Please can any one suggest which headphones/ear phones will work properly.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen
Click to expand...

Is there a specific brand headset/headphone that we should use for the practise exam?


----------



## romero2005

Dear Friends,

Here is one of my friends result. Why 66 for speaking.?


----------



## ksrikanthh

romero2005 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Here is one of my friends result. Why 66 for speaking.?


Is this for practice exam or main exam ?


----------



## sounddonor

romero2005 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Here is one of my friends result. Why 66 for speaking.?


Most probably due to the content. He might have missed few important facts.


----------



## hariyerra

naveen1224 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried with first headphones ( Logitech H111 model ) on my laptop as well as on desktop. As it dint give me any results, I have tried with Iphone earphones on both. Still it is saying 'SAMPLE VOICE IS TOO QUITE TO RECORD".
> 
> 
> 
> Please can any one suggest which headphones/ear phones will work properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Naveen




I used iPhone earphones and they worked great with my Macbook. Other laptops it didn't work as they have separate jacks for mic and audio.

Probably, you check microphone settings in control panel whether they are set to maximum or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

ksrikanthh said:


> Is this for practice exam or main exam ?


main exam


----------



## 1317842

please help me with speaking, can anyone who scored 79 send me his/her speaking sample, i have studied tips a lo but can't improve. i think i speak way too fast. i scored 85 in scored tests but only 68 in real exam. please help me


----------



## sunil304047

Dear All,

I have given Pte test yesterday and now I have got the result. 

I am really surprised and frustrated by my score. I got 72 in writing, 63 listening, 66 in reading and only 42 in speaking. How it can be possible I am very good in speaking. I have also tested mic and it was working fine. What should I do now. Please suggest.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

same happened with me and in next exam i spoke without taking breath and got 68. i am also frustrated this test is ****


----------



## 1317842

please help me with speaking, can anyone who scored 79 send me his/her speaking sample, i have studied tips a lot but can't improve. i think i speak way too fast. My other sections are good and i got above 84 in them.i scored 85 in scored tests but only 68 in real exam. please help me, i am confused about speed that how fast should we speak. please someone send me his/her one speaking sample on navjotbrarmbcn at google mail com


----------



## 1317842

please help me with speaking, can anyone who scored 79 send me his/her speaking sample, i have studied tips a lot but can't improve. i think i speak way too fast. My other sections are good and i got above 84 in them.i scored 85 in scored tests but only 68 in real exam. please help me, i am confused about speed that how fast should we speak. please someone send me his/her one speaking sample


----------



## naveen1224

hariyerra said:


> I used iPhone earphones and they worked great with my Macbook. Other laptops it didn't work as they have separate jacks for mic and audio.
> 
> Probably, you check microphone settings in control panel whether they are set to maximum or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hari,

Thanks for your suggestion, I will once again give it a try.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey guys my score in my mock test is as follows 
L 82 
R 81
S 90
W 73

For writing 
Grammar 42
Written discourse 75
Spelling 60

Any tips how to get to 79?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shyamnukala

I found these in some blog hope this may help some one

Graphs Tips n Tricks

Sometimes you get too much or too less information in explaining the graphs which may

include Line Graphs, Bar Graphs, Pie Charts to name a few. So what is the best strategy

to tackle this problem.

You have to make a right strategy within 25 seconds so that you can easily explain the 

graph in 40 seconds.

Here are some of the tips that works 

1) Identify the inputs given in the graph. Check the inputs/ variables given in the X axis 

and Y axis.

For example - You are sometimes given population, sales etc in the Y axis and years 

range in the X axis.

2) Check what the overall graph is about. It may be related to population density of

different countries, sales in different companies etc. So you may start by saying - This line

or bar graph illustrates / gives information about ..................................

3) Sometimes there are too many lines in a single graph. Firstly check the highest point 

then the lowest point, check the similar patterns, trends ( increasing or decreasing or 

fluctuating etc). For instance you can start by saying that the highest population among 

all the countries was recorded by USA which was around 50 millions in the year 2002 and 

the country with lowest population was France with a population of approximately .......

The two countries namely India and China has witnessed an almost similar trends in their

population over the past 10 years. However, the population of India showed a 

dramatic increase after 2010 ..................................

4) You can use some connectors also to improve your speaking. You can use - However,

It is interesting to see .............. , Although, Similarly, Overall, On the contrary.

5) Some terminologies that can be used for expressing the trends - Dramatic increase,

Significant increase, Exponential increase, decreasing/ increasing trend, fluctuating trend,

declined considerably, huge increase, rapid fall, etc.

6) You can also use - population of X was almost 3 times then Y country. The sales of 

company X was 

almost 1/3rd then the sales of company Y.




If the information is too less then it is advised to speak slowly and can add some

additional information as well related to the topic.

Speaking Tips.. Contd...




Tips

For people who need support in Speaking section:




Some tips for speaking:-

Describe Image:- Whether you are understanding the graph or not, the only prime thing to keep in mind is that it is a speaking task so you have to speak and show that you can speak, keep on speaking for describing image or graph. When you describe the graph and if you are not getting what to say, you can

· firstly describe what the image is depicting with words like the graph shows, illustrates or depicts.

· You can say about the numbers which are on the vertical axis and the years which are on the horizontal axis,

· following this you can add the units like the graph has degree Celsius as unit or the million dollars or percentage. 




Please say these things if you feel weak as a speaker, your main focus should be to say at

least 3 sentences.

1. you can say about the topic .

2.you can say the unit

3.you can say the horizontal and vertical axis points like years or percentage.


----------



## shyamnukala

In the Speaking Section

Retell lecture - Have organisation chart method to take notes. Manager(Mgr), Team Leader(TL), important team members(ITM). Manager is introduction. TL is key and ITM are supporting ideas. There would be junk. Avoid all of them. It is your English that computer is interested than the content. Have 7 sec rule. 7sec for intro, 7-8 sec for key point1+support, 7-8 sec key point 2+idea, By the time you reach 60% of recording plan to start your conclusion. Without conclusion do not DO NOT DO NOT hope to score more marks. Try to restrict the talk to 5-6 properly constructed sentences with good grammar. Don't worry about the content but worry about the English. Stick to 35 sec.

For charts/image/graph - many have given best solution here. I have to say again that this is English test. Don't impress the computer with your maths ability but you should show-off your English. Make 3-4 sentences around graph with vocabulary involving pattern of graphs/chart etc. Once you reach 60-70% recording. Then start your conclusion. Conclusion is goalkeeper in football. Without him there won’t be team. He may not be the world’s best, But he should be there. Try to restrict to 35 sec.


----------



## shyamnukala

I MUST MENTION THAT ALL THESE ARE SOMEONE ELSE WORK I AM COPY +PASTE HERE AS THIS WILL ANSWER SEVERAL QUESTION I FOUND THESE TIPS ARE VERY USEFUL.

+ Get your passport ready a night before the exam.

+ Be relaxed and never get stressed.

+ Try to reach 40min earlier at the exam place, before your 
exam starts.

+ Never recall the words or notes, try to get relax all the time.

+ Always get your microphones checked by invigilator.

+ Don’t introduce yourself in full details: Just mention, My name 
is -------- and I’m taking the PTE Academic Test.

+ When you get on the record and playback option, always 
double check your microphones, whether recording properly or 
not.

+ Fix the position of microphone in a correct position near to 
your position, don’t play with any other button on the 
equipment e.g trying to increase microphone volume, always 
get it done by invigilator.

+ Click on Next Section to begin the exam.

Speaking Section:-

1) Read Aloud 
+ No. of items are 6 or 7 
+ Try to give stress on key words and high frequency 
vocabulary words. 
+ Be smooth and clear 
+ Never hesitate as it will negatively influence your oral fluency 
+ Read aloud score goes in reading as well. 
+ Never try to correct your mistakes by going backwards as you 
will make more mistakes. 
+ You would be provided 35 seconds in the beginning to read 
the passage, avail that time to get yourself familiar with 
anonymous words. 
+ There would be a beep when the recording starts. Keep an eye 
on recording always.

2) Repeat Sentence

+ Try to grasp maximum ideas or words of the speaker. 
+ Write the second half of the sentence quickly, if you are having 
a short-term memory concern. 
+ Partially credited-doesn’t weigh too much score. 
+ Always try to deliver maximum information. 
+ NEVER TAKE A SILENCE BREAK OF 3 SEC, as the recording will finish recording. Use gap fillers in every section of speaking, 
except read aloud section, e.g. let me see/think, I see, as far as I 
know etc.

3) Graph/Describe image

+ What kind of graph it is. i.e. line graph/pie chart/bar graph etc. 
+ What is the title of graph 
+ Time span i.e. from the year ---- to ------. 
+ Highest percentage/proportion 
+ Lowest percentage/proportion 
+ Use specific vocabulary of graph. 
+ Never hesitate 
+ Use gap fillers, if unable to deliver information on time

4) Re-tell lecture

+ Note down key-words, points and ideas. 
+ Start with” The speaker/lecturer/lecture depicts about----- 
+ Introduction of topic 
+ Causes and effects/advantages and disadvantages/comparison 
+ Conclusion

5) Answer short-questions

+ Recall answers/information that sound familiar with the 
question. 
+ Everyday life/calendar/scientific general knowledge questions 
relevant to academic subjects.


----------



## abdul-matt

*Thanks*



shyamnukala said:


> In the Speaking Section
> 
> Retell lecture - Have organisation chart method to take notes. Manager(Mgr), Team Leader(TL), important team members(ITM). Manager is introduction. TL is key and ITM are supporting ideas. There would be junk. Avoid all of them. It is your English that computer is interested than the content. Have 7 sec rule. 7sec for intro, 7-8 sec for key point1+support, 7-8 sec key point 2+idea, By the time you reach 60% of recording plan to start your conclusion. Without conclusion do not DO NOT DO NOT hope to score more marks. Try to restrict the talk to 5-6 properly constructed sentences with good grammar. Don't worry about the content but worry about the English. Stick to 35 sec.
> 
> For charts/image/graph - many have given best solution here. I have to say again that this is English test. Don't impress the computer with your maths ability but you should show-off your English. Make 3-4 sentences around graph with vocabulary involving pattern of graphs/chart etc. Once you reach 60-70% recording. Then start your conclusion. Conclusion is goalkeeper in football. Without him there won’t be team. He may not be the world’s best, But he should be there. Try to restrict to 35 sec.


Dear Shyam,

Very useful Information.. Thanks alot!


----------



## commie_rick

romero2005 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Here is one of my friends result. Why 66 for speaking.?



so what is the final score?


----------



## commie_rick

i noticed that you guys were provided with the breakdown of the scores for each section. doesnt the system give you overall score ?


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey guys my score in my mock test is as follows 
L 82 
R 81 
S 90 
W 73 

For writing 
Grammar 42 
Written discourse 75 
Spelling 60
vocab 90


Please give me any advice for reaching 79+ , i know i must be doing something silly in grammar.
Reading , speaking , listening is not an issue as i am a native speaker.


----------



## rajayashwanth

*online Mock test links*

Hi Ashan

can you help with mock test links to test the skills free online.



ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys my score in my mock test is as follows
> L 82
> R 81
> S 90
> W 73
> 
> For writing
> Grammar 42
> Written discourse 75
> Spelling 60
> vocab 90
> 
> 
> Please give me any advice for reaching 79+ , i know i must be doing something silly in grammar.
> Reading , speaking , listening is not an issue as i am a native speaker.


----------



## rajayashwanth

*Free online Mock test links*

Can some one help with free online mock test links that should provide the results? DO we have any?


----------



## wael soliman

rajayashwanth said:


> Can some one help with free online mock test links that should provide the results? DO we have any?


I can help with videos that explains what the test is all about, if it helps


----------



## scorpionking

wael soliman said:


> I can help with videos that explains what the test is all about, if it helps


Hi wael soliman,

Can you please help with the mock test link or videos? I have sent a private message to you.

Thank you.


----------



## scorpionking

wael soliman said:


> I can help with videos that explains what the test is all about, if it helps


Hi wael soliman,

Can you please help with the mock test link or videos? I have sent a private message to you too.

Thank you.


----------



## wael soliman

Done, sent to your hotmail


----------



## ahsan771991

Just wanted to confirm that do the essays revolve around the same 31-32 list?
Have there been any aberrations ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

ahsan771991 said:


> Just wanted to confirm that do the essays revolve around the same 31-32 list?
> Have there been any aberrations ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Question. Also, can experts provide an answer whether the Re-tell lecture also come from the standard list available in YouTube. (Infinite Monkey theorem, Pollution, Vitamin-D, etc)?


----------



## akil_sp

Hi,

In the describe image - bar chart, if I get population details,

can I say

"The highest number of population around 30million are living in Tokyo"

or 

"The highest number of population is around 30million are living in Tokyo"

Which is correct grammatically?


----------



## Shailz

I think it should be framed like this:
Tokyo has the highest population of 30 million.


----------



## abdul-matt

*Need Help*



wael soliman said:


> Done, sent to your hotmail


Hi soliman,

Hope you are doing well!
Even I need some material for PTE, Could you please help with the some link or videos? 

Thanks 
ABDUL


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

wael soliman said:


> Done, sent to your hotmail


Hi Soliman,
Can you please share mock videos, links and materials? I have been preparing for a year. It will really help me.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Vinopaal

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys my score in my mock test is as follows
> L 82
> R 81
> S 90
> W 73
> 
> For writing
> Grammar 42
> Written discourse 75
> Spelling 60
> vocab 90
> 
> 
> Please give me any advice for reaching 79+ , i know i must be doing something silly in grammar.
> Reading , speaking , listening is not an issue as i am a native speaker.


Usually, Mock exams are harder then the actual exam, so i believe you will clear the exam without any trouble. As you have said it by yourself, focus on grammar and you are good to get your desired score.


----------



## ahsan771991

Vinopaal said:


> Usually, Mock exams are harder then the actual exam, so i believe you will clear the exam without any trouble. As you have said it by yourself, focus on grammar and you are good to get your desired score.




Thanks a lot 
Would a improved score in spelling let's say a spelling score of 85-90 would increase my scores by how much?
Grammar is not something I am counting on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

wael soliman said:


> Done, sent to your hotmail


If you have it as a link, Can you please post it here. It will be helpful to other seekers too.


----------



## ramvijay

ramvijay said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to take *PTE - A test* for immigration to Australia. I need to score *65+* in each section. Gonna take the test in *Coimbatore Location* . *Anyone out there* who took PTE in Coimbatore Location. If so , plz provide your experience. Planned to take test on Oct 2nd week. But till now I was prepared with IELTS materials only. My trainer adviced me to take PTE first and if I didnt get the required score, She opts me to write IELTS. Starting from today only, I am preparing with PTE test formats . Is her advice good to accept? Any suggestions?





ahsan771991 said:


> Thanks a lot
> Would a improved score in spelling let's say a spelling score of 85-90 would increase my scores by how much?
> Grammar is not something I am counting on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ahsan771991,
How to Prepare for *Repeat the Sentence* in Speaking ? Its really hard for me to listen and understand. I am practising it though. Are you following any particular strategy to answer it? 

I guess it applies the same for *Write from dictation*

Please share your inputs or ideas!!!


----------



## Zee_04

Could you please share the same with me as well?
i will ping you my email id


----------



## akil_sp

ramvijay said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to take *PTE - A test* for immigration to Australia. I need to score *65+* in each section. Gonna take the test in *Coimbatore Location* . *Anyone out there* who took PTE in Coimbatore Location. If so , plz provide your experience. Planned to take test on Oct 2nd week. But till now I was prepared with IELTS materials only. My trainer adviced me to take PTE first and if I didnt get the required score, She opts me to write IELTS. Starting from today only, I am preparing with PTE test formats . Is her advice good to accept? Any suggestions?


Hi Ram,

I took PTE-A in *Coimbatore *center in August, but got less score overall 60. Again I have booked in same center on 3rd Oct. There are 4 seats and all can sit nearby. Only problem is A/C machine creates big noise.


----------



## Vinopaal

ramvijay said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to take *PTE - A test* for immigration to Australia. I need to score *65+* in each section. Gonna take the test in *Coimbatore Location* . *Anyone out there* who took PTE in Coimbatore Location. If so , plz provide your experience. Planned to take test on Oct 2nd week. But till now I was prepared with IELTS materials only. My trainer adviced me to take PTE first and if I didnt get the required score, She opts me to write IELTS. Starting from today only, I am preparing with PTE test formats . Is her advice good to accept? Any suggestions?


Hi Ram,

I don't think, it's a wise decision. Once you have started to prepare for PTE, I would recommend you to stick with it and give the test till you get your desired score. Moreover, PTE is way too easy compared to ILETS. 

Please note, If you find difficulties in writing the exam on a computer, then you may opt for ILETS, else give PTE. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Vinopaal

ahsan771991 said:


> Thanks a lot
> Would a improved score in spelling let's say a spelling score of 85-90 would increase my scores by how much?
> Grammar is not something I am counting on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry to say this, I don't have any idea, how exactly they are aggregating the scores.


----------



## gvskishore

hi all,I am planninh to take PTE in hyderabad,can anyone suggest me which centre in hyderabad is good.
thanks


----------



## daralcan

Vinopaal said:


> If you have it as a link, Can you please post it here. It will be helpful to other seekers too.


Yes, I would appreciated it if you post it here.


----------



## naveen1224

gvskishore said:


> hi all,I am planninh to take PTE in hyderabad,can anyone suggest me which centre in hyderabad is good.
> thanks


I have given my exam in PTE official center as well as storm center, I felt both center's ambiance alike.


Guys, My punctuation is getting hit, I appeared for two times and both the cases I scored 49 in Punctuation in enabling skills section.

Can any one please suggest me how to improve my punctuation. 

Regards,
Naveen.


----------



## ramvijay

akil_sp said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I took PTE-A in *Coimbatore *center in August, but got less score overall 60. Again I have booked in same center on 3rd Oct. There are 4 seats and all can sit nearby. Only problem is A/C machine creates big noise.


Oh ok .. All the best for your coming exam.. Are you attending any training in Coimbatore?


----------



## ramvijay

Vinopaal said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I don't think, it's a wise decision. Once you have started to prepare for PTE, I would recommend you to stick with it and give the test till you get your desired score. Moreover, PTE is way too easy compared to ILETS.
> 
> Please note, If you find difficulties in writing the exam on a computer, then you may opt for ILETS, else give PTE.
> 
> Good Luck.


Yeah thanks for your inputs dude, Actually i was planned to do it before reading this forum.. Now I am planned to prepare for PTE test only.. I belong to IT Professional so not having problem with computerized system.


----------



## varununi7

*Need some solid pte tips!*

Hello everyone,

A humble request to all all those who have or had scored 90 points... I am in dire need of a 79 in all bands and I almost cracked it with 83, 78,78,83 

Got 78 each in S and R. 
This forum is huge now with 1300 pages. I would have but don't have the luxury of time to scroll through each post and make my notes...

So if anyone has consolidated notes or material that can help me crack the proficient level - I would be highly obliged to get your help.

Pls do help me out.


----------



## ksrikanthh

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A humble request to all all those who have or had scored 90 points... I am in dire need of a 79 in all bands and I almost cracked it with 83, 78,78,83
> 
> Got 78 each in S and R.
> This forum is huge now with 1300 pages. I would have but don't have the luxury of time to scroll through each post and make my notes...
> 
> So if anyone has consolidated notes or material that can help me crack the proficient level - I would be highly obliged to get your help.
> 
> Pls do help me out.


 hi varun, did you score 83,78,78,83 in the first attempt in PTE ? Also have you taken IELTS before ?


----------



## varununi7

ksrikanthh said:


> hi varun, did you score 83,78,78,83 in the first attempt in PTE ? Also have you taken IELTS before ?


Yes, first attempt. No ielts experience.


----------



## NP101

Don't know what to do with the reading every time I am short of 4-5 marks short for 79
Hell man, it's something else 
Applied every single tip and trick 
No idea what's wrong enabling skills are almost 90
Disappointment


----------



## viistrawberry

Just took the PTE test yesterday. Received the test report today. I don't even know why my speaking score is so low even though I am pretty sure I did much better in the test compared to the mock exam I did the night before. 
For scored test A, I just did to know the format of PTE without practice
In the order of L/R/S/W 
Mock A 62 59 60 67
Actual Test 68 65 43 82

I am wondering what I did wrong in the exam? 
By the way, would the answers for speaking be recorded if as soon as I finished speaking I just click next? I remember for the mock exam, I do wait until the recording showed completed, why in the exam I didn't see those. 
Moreover, usually how do you guys practice when aiming for 79+. I didn't practice for the test as I guess I choose the wrong appointment time which were so close to my midterm in uni. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kakugupta

Hi,
Does anyone has any information whether CPA Australia assessing authority is accepting PTE academic score for skill assessment under subclass 189 visa?


----------



## naveen1224

naveen1224 said:


> I have given my exam in PTE official center as well as storm center, I felt both center's ambiance alike.
> 
> 
> Guys, My punctuation is getting hit, I appeared for two times and both the cases I scored 49 in Punctuation in enabling skills section.
> 
> Can any one please suggest me how to improve my punctuation.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen.



Hi all,

I gave my PTE Mock test A yesterday night. I am totally disappointed. Below are my results.


Communicative skills

Listening 62
Reading 52
Speaking 60
Writing 60


Enabling Skills

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 61
Pronunciation 44
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 79 

I gave my PTE official test(score L/R/S/W: 71/64/61/70) already and I felt the official Test easy compared to PTE mock test especially in reading section. I heard that mock test is little bit hard compared to Official test. Is it true ?? 

I am planing to take Test B next week. Before taking the mock test, could you please let me know how to improve my score in reading and speaking ? I am really feeling really tough in reading. Please guys, help me out.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## varununi7

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A humble request to all all those who have or had scored 90 points... I am in dire need of a 79 in all bands and I almost cracked it with 83, 78,78,83
> 
> Got 78 each in S and R.
> This forum is huge now with 1300 pages. I would have but don't have the luxury of time to scroll through each post and make my notes...
> 
> So if anyone has consolidated notes or material that can help me crack the proficient level - I would be highly obliged to get your help.
> 
> Pls do help me out.



Hello everyone,

Is there anyone with a 90 score who can help me pls?


----------



## akil_sp

ramvijay said:


> Oh ok .. All the best for your coming exam.. Are you attending any training in Coimbatore?


Nope. I 'm working in B'lore.


----------



## commie_rick

viistrawberry said:


> Just took the PTE test yesterday. Received the test report today. I don't even know why my speaking score is so low even though I am pretty sure I did much better in the test compared to the mock exam I did the night before.
> For scored test A, I just did to know the format of PTE without practice
> In the order of L/R/S/W
> Mock A 62 59 60 67
> Actual Test 68 65 43 82
> 
> I am wondering what I did wrong in the exam?
> By the way, would the answers for speaking be recorded if as soon as I finished speaking I just click next? I remember for the mock exam, I do wait until the recording showed completed, why in the exam I didn't see those.
> Moreover, usually how do you guys practice when aiming for 79+. I didn't practice for the test as I guess I choose the wrong appointment time which were so close to my midterm in uni.
> Thanks in advance



which test centre in sg did u take ur test at?


----------



## commie_rick

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A humble request to all all those who have or had scored 90 points... I am in dire need of a 79 in all bands and I almost cracked it with 83, 78,78,83
> 
> Got 78 each in S and R.
> This forum is huge now with 1300 pages. I would have but don't have the luxury of time to scroll through each post and make my notes...
> 
> So if anyone has consolidated notes or material that can help me crack the proficient level - I would be highly obliged to get your help.
> 
> Pls do help me out.



I have some personalized notes which ive been compiling since I started studying last week. it is wip, it might be crap too  if you want it , drop me a pm


----------



## Abrockks

Hello Guys,

Not sure if this is correct thread but i require study / practice material for PTE-A, there is no offline practice material available on internet , can someone share /help with PTE material or link to download PTE material..

Thanks,
Sephali


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> i noticed that you guys were provided with the breakdown of the scores for each section. doesnt the system give you overall score ?




can someone advise on this ?


----------



## deepak12

commie_rick said:


> can someone advise on this ?


Hi,

System provides you overall score as well as sectional score along with enabling skills. 










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

Abrockks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is correct thread but i require study / practice material for PTE-A, there is no offline practice material available on internet , can someone share /help with PTE material or link to download PTE material..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sephali


PTE materials are limited, You can find few in the below links. 

https://docs.google.com/folderview?i...&usp=drive_web 
PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One) 
The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics 
The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Describe Image 
http://www.allinfi.com/2015/09/pte-academic-most-repeated-essay-types-with-short-cut-points.html 
https://rajreviews.wordpress.com/tag/pte-listening-tips/


----------



## dansimp

Hey guys,

Just search this thread for posts by me, maxngo, trinkasharma, dreamsanj, they all have given invaluable tips that helped me clear my exam. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## romero2005

These may help you guys,


----------



## OZCallingUs

*Speaking Evaluation*

Hi,

In the Describe Image/ Retell lecture parts of the Speaking section, does the computer convert our Speech to text entirely and then evaluates us based ONLY on the text?
I tried many Speech to text converters online, and still 1 or 2 words are incorrect during this conversion.


----------



## FFacs

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the Describe Image/ Retell lecture parts of the Speaking section, does the computer convert our Speech to text entirely and then evaluates us based ONLY on the text?
> I tried many Speech to text converters online, and still 1 or 2 words are incorrect during this conversion.


It assesses for content, fluency, pronunciation and other things. The PearsonPTE site has a full scoring guide (Google PTE scoring guide) giving a great insight into how it works. That said, your job doesn#t change: speak fluent, well formed and understandable English when describing key elements of an image.

I have a BBC English accent and also have trouble with speech recognition on software. HEre;s hoping the Pearson software is a bit more capable. What#s amusing is that you here various ENglish native accents in the speaking/listening sections, but get a very strong feeling that those accents would be scored poorly themselves.


----------



## Abrockks

Vinopaal said:


> PTE materials are limited, You can find few in the below links.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vinopaal,
> 
> All the links are great  and useful except the first one which is not opening..
> I understand that this is probably a shared google folder, which is not opening probably due to permission to share settings issue, can you please resend a working link, that would be great..!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, would appreciate more such material posted by other members for us.
> 
> Regards,
> Sephali


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> It assesses for content, fluency, pronunciation and other things. The PearsonPTE site has a full scoring guide (Google PTE scoring guide) giving a great insight into how it works. That said, your job doesn#t change: speak fluent, well formed and understandable English when describing key elements of an image.
> 
> I have a BBC English accent and also have trouble with speech recognition on software. HEre;s hoping the Pearson software is a bit more capable. What#s amusing is that you here various ENglish native accents in the speaking/listening sections, but get a very strong feeling that those accents would be scored poorly themselves.


I received my PTE-A results:

Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 90
Writing: 90

I'm very happy, and also really quite angry that I wasted so much time and money with TOEFL. I could have been invited by now if I'd gone straight for PTE. My advice to any native English applicant is to use PTE in preference to TOEFL, here's why. 

If you look at the score comparison between TOEFL and PTE you'll see the PTE scoring range is higher than the maximum for TOEFL. For a native English speaker, that's a problem. The TOEFL exam is not difficult, it's really, really straightforward. For a non-native I guess it will place you well. But for a native speaker it means that you can't afford even the simplest error. The requirement for a score of 30 on writing means within a very restricted envelop of performance random chance is going to result in a missed score. 

PTE is pretty challenging at the top-end. One of my reading pieces was straight out the Lancet by the looks of it; the questions on the topic were regarding inference and proof. Really great and a chance for a native speaker to really shine, so any minor errors didn't detract from self-evident ability. 

I also get the feeling that TOEFL marked me down on my writing because I didn't spatter the essay with ugly idioms. If you're an actual English speaker you know that adding in colloquialisms like "raining cats and dogs" and "on cloud nine" makes you sound like Del Boy or a simpleton. I find that English has a such a nuanced vocabulary that there is seldom a need for idioms in formal speech. When talking to friend? Perhaps. In an examined essay? Never. It shows you can't find the appropriate words IMO.

TL;DR. If you're a native speaker PTE will likely give you a chance to show your ability without the odd unforced error hobbling your score.

Cheers all. A good day indeed


----------



## riyapatel

hey guys pls help me today i got my score card its over all 43 this is my second time exam , first time i got 55 over all whats going wrong with me plz advice me experts. how i improve my score plz gude me 
my next exam on 15th October. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## FFacs

Sorry to hear your score isn't as you'd hoped. My advice (and this is from someone who has moved country before) is to immerse yourself *completely* in English. Do nothing in your native language unless you absolutely must. Even if that means talking to your family in English, so be it. Read only English, speak only English, write everything in English (and then translate to native language if needed), and ask anyone who speaks English to do so. 

These exams are University oriented, so go buy the following: Nature, New Scientist. Watch NOTHING on TV and listen to NOTHING on radio in your native language. Watch BBC world news, dramas and documentaries. I would advise against watching soaps and reality in English, though everyone needs a break I guess. If you have no access to British TV, then TV is off the menu and you'll go find some second hand British books instead. 

With any language there comes a point where study adds nothing and you need to live the language. That's what you need to do, so get to it.

Good luck.


----------



## tofy79

congratulation Facs


----------



## ksrikanthh

Hi folks. good day. 

Wanted to check if there are people who had an experience scoring 7 in IELTS all sections and later attempted to take PTE and scored 79 in all sections ? 

Also wanted to hear from you about scoring 79 in all sections PTE vs scoring 8 in all sections IELTS 

Thoughts please ?


----------



## uday63

Guys..

Just received my PTE score and I scored 65+ in all which was my requirement.

My score is R80,W80,S78,L73

I got 2 essays in Writing(Its a rare case) which really tested my patience.I could not concentrate much on Listening as I was kind of tired by then.


----------



## tofy79

uday63 said:


> Guys..
> 
> Just received my PTE score and I scored 65+ in all which was my requirement.
> 
> My score is R80,W80,S78,L73
> 
> I got 2 essays in Writing(Its a rare case) which really tested my patience.I could not concentrate much on Listening as I was kind of tired by then.


Congratulations Uday


----------



## akil_sp

uday63 said:


> Guys..
> 
> Just received my PTE score and I scored 65+ in all which was my requirement.
> 
> My score is R80,W80,S78,L73
> 
> I got 2 essays in Writing(Its a rare case) which really tested my patience.I could not concentrate much on Listening as I was kind of tired by then.


Could U pls mention the topics of those essays?


----------



## lav2016

Hi All, I gave my exam second time. and scored even less. ... I want to share my experience.

I prepared for the exam for a month and appeared first time. My English is good is what I thought ..

I scored 81,86 and 90 in LRW and 63 is speaking. I was kind of shocked. Especially because I am quite fluent in English and never make grammatical mistakes while speaking.

I booked the next test for the next available slot which was within 10 days of the first attempt.

And I scored even less this time in speaking 51. I scored more than 79 in other sections!...

One thing what PTE tests is your speaking ability. It means more than speaking in correct English.
It requires you to be confident and spontaneous. From what I know of myself, I usually turn quiet when put on a spot or when in a function or gathering. Even if I meet an old friend suddenly I will definitely be at a loss of words. A staggered "Hi" would be what I would maximum say... So this has reflected in the test.

One advice I would like to give is . Do not take ur second attempt too soon, give it atleast 2-3 months during which you must work on ur weakness. If you have scored high in some section, do not prepare for it. But on the section you have scored less you will have to prepare 10 times as much, because you will have to make for what you haven't learnt in your life so far. Be it grammar or oral fluency. 

One more thing, I think the describe image is a difficult section for techies. Even though my sub-conscious was repeatedly asking me to not worry about technical details, I just couldn't help. It was almost like I was giving a math exam and I couldn't help correcting myself or pausing when I was wrong with the figures as figures were all that was flashing in my head. ha ha....

Finally, I am sure a lot of Indians are struggling with the speaking section. At first, after the first attempt you may feel that it was due to some technical issue. You can take this from me and a million others who have taken PTE second time almost immediately thats not the case, your speaking ability just sucks  Bro, you need to prepare well before the next time. Don't waste money on getting this assurance.

Anyway all the best !!!

(I so want to go to Australia, this is just sad)


----------



## commie_rick

deepak12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> System provides you overall score as well as sectional score along with enabling skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



this is helpful. thanks


----------



## commie_rick

romero2005 said:


> These may help you guys,



bumping up to share with those who missed it out


----------



## uday63

akil_sp said:


> Could U pls mention the topics of those essays?


1.Strict laws bring in change of crime rate??
2.famiies have more than one car.Ur take on this.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi,
I was exactly in the same position as urs.Believe me content does not matter at all.
Concentrate more on fluency.My score rocketed to 78 from 60 after doing that.
Good luck!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## saibabug

Hi All,

Here is my scored test results. Need suggestions on increasing oral fluency, Reading and Speaking

Listening 66
Reading 55
Speaking 51
Writing 69

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 20
Pronunciation 34
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90

Please help me on preparation as my actual exam is on October 7th


----------



## FFacs

commie_rick said:


> bumping up to share with those who missed it out


There's some really great stuff in this mail. But I would also advise a bit of caution with the adjectives list. A lot of these are really very specific in their meaning. If you use them out of place you're going to sound odd. Bill and Ted got away with it, you probably will not. PTE is a computer scored exam, so maybe you can use these words, but if you are speaking to someone and use words like rambunctious and frigid, you had better hope you get the usage spot on or you'll come across as a bit strange. Examples

Frigid is not a direct synonym for cold
Valiant is not a direct synonym for brave
Scrumptious is not a direct synonym for tasty

I would advise you get really good at using straightforward English before trying to flower-up your language too much. It's a sign of someone struggling to master a language when they use inappropriate, unusual adjectives.


----------



## jassi12345

Agree...
I think ..one should think too much in speaking...just speak...
I am also facing same problem in Di ...




lav2016 said:


> Hi All, I gave my exam second time. and scored even less. ... I want to share my experience.
> 
> I prepared for the exam for a month and appeared first time. My English is good is what I thought ..
> 
> I scored 81,86 and 90 in LRW and 63 is speaking. I was kind of shocked. Especially because I am quite fluent in English and never make grammatical mistakes while speaking.
> 
> I booked the next test for the next available slot which was within 10 days of the first attempt.
> 
> And I scored even less this time in speaking 51. I scored more than 79 in other sections!...
> 
> One thing what PTE tests is your speaking ability. It means more than speaking in correct English.
> It requires you to be confident and spontaneous. From what I know of myself, I usually turn quiet when put on a spot or when in a function or gathering. Even if I meet an old friend suddenly I will definitely be at a loss of words. A staggered "Hi" would be what I would maximum say... So this has reflected in the test.
> 
> One advice I would like to give is . Do not take ur second attempt too soon, give it atleast 2-3 months during which you must work on ur weakness. If you have scored high in some section, do not prepare for it. But on the section you have scored less you will have to prepare 10 times as much, because you will have to make for what you haven't learnt in your life so far. Be it grammar or oral fluency.
> 
> One more thing, I think the describe image is a difficult section for techies. Even though my sub-conscious was repeatedly asking me to not worry about technical details, I just couldn't help. It was almost like I was giving a math exam and I couldn't help correcting myself or pausing when I was wrong with the figures as figures were all that was flashing in my head. ha ha....
> 
> Finally, I am sure a lot of Indians are struggling with the speaking section. At first, after the first attempt you may feel that it was due to some technical issue. You can take this from me and a million others who have taken PTE second time almost immediately thats not the case, your speaking ability just sucks  Bro, you need to prepare well before the next time. Don't waste money on getting this assurance.
> 
> Anyway all the best !!!
> 
> (I so want to go to Australia, this is just sad)


----------



## hariyerra

Hi All,

I have taken PTE exam today at EdWise Chennai center. This is my first PTE experience. I reached center 30 mins before and it was smooth to get into center and sit in exam room. It was noisy outside as centre is just beside main road.

Read aloud and repeat sentences are not difficult to answer. I maintained pace in read aloud section. However, I missed few words in 2-3 repeat sentences. I applied the tip that I practiced, which is to note down first letters of each word in repeat sentence and I guess it worked overall.

I felt that Describe Image section is tough for me to answer compared to mock tests. Got very confusing bar chats and line graphs, 4 out of 7 have too much of data. Somehow, I managed to explain them but I am not fully comfortable with them. These may impact speaking scores. lets see how speaking scores would be.

Retell lecture section is Ok. I practiced to take notes quickly and I applied same tips in exam (erable note pad is very convinient to note as quickly as possible). I finished 3 lectures with in 35 secs leaving 5 secs idle.

Short anwer questions are easy and I think I answered all of them. Most of them came from practice material.

Coming to writing, got 2 summarise text and 1 essay. I could able to finish these on time. essay is about TV and its advantages in society. 

Reading section is easy compared to mock tests, but I felt like it is lot of reading. 18 questions need to answer in 28 minutes. concentration is really important. Surprisingly, order was bit different from mock tests. Reading & Writing(Dropdown options) questions encoutered first instead of MCQ Muitple. Reorder parapgraphs and fill in the blanks were relatively easy. we need to concentrate on collocations and verb tenses. I ran out of time for last 2 questions, where I had 2 1 minute to answer MCQ Single.

Listening is fairly ok compared to mock tests. I was able to finish on time. Summarise spoken text questions came from PTE material. remaing questions are fairly easy, but need ful concentration throughout listening.

I will post my result shortly.


----------



## imanick

*PTE mock tests -help*

hi dear friends,

I prepared well for PTE for 45 days. but still dint take any full length mock tests.
I failed in my first attempt that i wrote on sep 15 with really disappointing scores and aiming to get more marks in my 2nd attempt. I am planning to write on Oct 15.

I saw some generous friends ready to share their gold test preparation kit -one exam that they haven't used. If anyone has that, can you please PM me pls pls.. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## thepirate

I got 75/75/75/76 in l/w/r/s in my PTE exam.

Grammer -83
Oral Fluency - 72
Prounanciation- 87
Spelling - 46
Vocabulary - 76
Written Discource - 90

Things looks pretty decent for my standard. Problem is my target is 79+.I am planning to give the test again but I am not sure where to start the prepration. Looks like whole level of english needs to be risen up.

Spelling is one issue that I am working on, but how do you suddenly increase your level of english ? I do not undermine importance of practice but even after one month practice, my mock results and now PTE scores are almost at the same level. I used to get all 65 in mock tests and now all 75 in PTE.

I just can't seem to pick up the threads. Any suggestion is highly appreciated.


----------



## ashvi

Hello hariyerra,

I have my PTE exam on Monday. I took the second mock test today from the Gold Kit and scored the following.

S-45, R-51, L-74, W-76.

Please could you provide some details on Speaking and Reading section, especially Reading section. Are they easy when compared to Mock tests?

How much did you score in the Mock Tests?

Many Thanks


----------



## ashvi

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken PTE exam today at EdWise Chennai center. This is my first PTE experience. I reached center 30 mins before and it was smooth to get into center and sit in exam room. It was noisy outside as centre is just beside main road.
> 
> Read aloud and repeat sentences are not difficult to answer. I maintained pace in read aloud section. However, I missed few words in 2-3 repeat sentences. I applied the tip that I practiced, which is to note down first letters of each word in repeat sentence and I guess it worked overall.
> 
> I felt that Describe Image section is tough for me to answer compared to mock tests. Got very confusing bar chats and line graphs, 4 out of 7 have too much of data. Somehow, I managed to explain them but I am not fully comfortable with them. These may impact speaking scores. lets see how speaking scores would be.
> 
> Retell lecture section is Ok. I practiced to take notes quickly and I applied same tips in exam (erable note pad is very convinient to note as quickly as possible). I finished 3 lectures with in 35 secs leaving 5 secs idle.
> 
> Short anwer questions are easy and I think I answered all of them. Most of them came from practice material.
> 
> Coming to writing, got 2 summarise text and 1 essay. I could able to finish these on time. essay is about TV and its advantages in society.
> 
> Reading section is easy compared to mock tests, but I felt like it is lot of reading. 18 questions need to answer in 28 minutes. concentration is really important. Surprisingly, order was bit different from mock tests. Reading & Writing(Dropdown options) questions encoutered first instead of MCQ Muitple. Reorder parapgraphs and fill in the blanks were relatively easy. we need to concentrate on collocations and verb tenses. I ran out of time for last 2 questions, where I had 2 1 minute to answer MCQ Single.
> 
> Listening is fairly ok compared to mock tests. I was able to finish on time. Summarise spoken text questions came from PTE material. remaing questions are fairly easy, but need ful concentration throughout listening.
> 
> I will post my result shortly.




Hello hariyerra,

I have my PTE exam on Monday. I took the second mock test today from the Gold Kit and scored the following.

S-45, R-51, L-74, W-76.

Please could you provide some details on Speaking and Reading section, especially Reading section. Are they easy when compared to Mock tests?

How much did you score in the Mock Tests?

Many Thanks


----------



## thepirate

From my experience, I can tell you, if you are looking for 65+you will easily get it with these marks in the mock test. Focus more on your speaking. In this thread, tons of suggestions are present for speaking improvement

You can start with this tip for now.

Read Aloud – (Read and Speak)
-SPEAK SLOW
-mark the groups of thought words
-stress the last word within the group of thought words
-stress words appropriately



ashvi said:


> Hello hariyerra,
> 
> I have my PTE exam on Monday. I took the second mock test today from the Gold Kit and scored the following.
> 
> S-45, R-51, L-74, W-76.
> 
> Please could you provide some details on Speaking and Reading section, especially Reading section. Are they easy when compared to Mock tests?
> 
> How much did you score in the Mock Tests?
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## ashvi

thepirate said:


> From my experience, I can tell you, if you are looking for 65+you will easily get it with these marks in the mock test. Focus more on your speaking. In this thread, tons of suggestions are present for speaking improvement
> 
> You can start with this tip for now.
> 
> Read Aloud – (Read and Speak)
> -SPEAK SLOW
> -mark the groups of thought words
> -stress the last word within the group of thought words
> -stress words appropriately


Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions. I am definitely concentrating on Speaking. My major concern is the Reading section, just hoping that the actual exam questions will be slightly easier compared to the mock tests. 

My Enabling Skills scores are as follows:

Grammar: 90
Vocabulary: 74
Spelling: 90
Written Discourse: 90
Oral Fluency: 31
Pronunciation:30

Disheartening to see that though i spoke fluently in Speaking task, the scores are very low. I guess i was fast.

Many Thanks


----------



## FFacs

ashvi said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions. I am definitely concentrating on Speaking. My major concern is the Reading section, just hoping that the actual exam questions will be slightly easier compared to the mock tests.
> 
> My Enabling Skills scores are as follows:
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Vocabulary: 74
> Spelling: 90
> Written Discourse: 90
> Oral Fluency: 31
> Pronunciation:30
> 
> Disheartening to see that though i spoke fluently in Speaking task, the scores are very low. I guess i was fast.
> 
> Many Thanks


Oral Fluency is not the same as words per minute. Remember that. Keep it calm, controlled and speak as though you want someone to understand.


----------



## hariyerra

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken PTE exam today at EdWise Chennai center. This is my first PTE experience. I reached center 30 mins before and it was smooth to get into center and sit in exam room. It was noisy outside as centre is just beside main road.
> 
> Read aloud and repeat sentences are not difficult to answer. I maintained pace in read aloud section. However, I missed few words in 2-3 repeat sentences. I applied the tip that I practiced, which is to note down first letters of each word in repeat sentence and I guess it worked overall.
> 
> I felt that Describe Image section is tough for me to answer compared to mock tests. Got very confusing bar chats and line graphs, 4 out of 7 have too much of data. Somehow, I managed to explain them but I am not fully comfortable with them. These may impact speaking scores. lets see how speaking scores would be.
> 
> Retell lecture section is Ok. I practiced to take notes quickly and I applied same tips in exam (erable note pad is very convinient to note as quickly as possible). I finished 3 lectures with in 35 secs leaving 5 secs idle.
> 
> Short anwer questions are easy and I think I answered all of them. Most of them came from practice material.
> 
> Coming to writing, got 2 summarise text and 1 essay. I could able to finish these on time. essay is about TV and its advantages in society.
> 
> Reading section is easy compared to mock tests, but I felt like it is lot of reading. 18 questions need to answer in 28 minutes. concentration is really important. Surprisingly, order was bit different from mock tests. Reading & Writing(Dropdown options) questions encoutered first instead of MCQ Muitple. Reorder parapgraphs and fill in the blanks were relatively easy. we need to concentrate on collocations and verb tenses. I ran out of time for last 2 questions, where I had 2 1 minute to answer MCQ Single.
> 
> Listening is fairly ok compared to mock tests. I was able to finish on time. Summarise spoken text questions came from PTE material. remaing questions are fairly easy, but need ful concentration throughout listening.
> 
> I will post my result shortly.


Hi All,

I recieved my result today and they are as follows: L/R/S/W - 81/65/81/79.
I screwed up reading section though I thought it was easy. I couldn't manage last few questions due to time crunch. 

I will give another try 2-3 weeks later practicing reading section a lot.


----------



## FFacs

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved my result today and they are as follows: L/R/S/W - 81/65/81/79.
> I screwed up reading section though I thought it was easy. I couldn't manage last few questions due to time crunch.
> 
> I will give another try 2-3 weeks later practicing reading section a lot.


That's too bad. Those few missed questions were the ones that cost you. That said, I think it's MEANT to be a time challenge. They are not just testing if you are able to read, but read at pace. A lot of websites have discussion on strategies for different reading questions. Personally, although in my case it's due to impatience rather than time pressure, for questions relating to a specific paragraph - e.g. "what does the author think about x,y,x" - I only read that paragraph. There are other strategies that can help. Skim reading, reading the topic sentence of each paragraph, etc. can all help you to index the information and locate the key sentences concerning a question.


----------



## FFacs

uday63 said:


> Guys..
> 
> Just received my PTE score and I scored 65+ in all which was my requirement.
> 
> My score is R80,W80,S78,L73
> 
> I got 2 essays in Writing(Its a rare case) which really tested my patience.I could not concentrate much on Listening as I was kind of tired by then.


Congrats on getting your score. I also had two essays. Is it so rare?


----------



## deepak12

FFacs said:


> Congrats on getting your score. I also had two essays. Is it so rare?


Can you share your essay topics ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

ashvi said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions. I am definitely concentrating on Speaking. My major concern is the Reading section, just hoping that the actual exam questions will be slightly easier compared to the mock tests.
> 
> My Enabling Skills scores are as follows:
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Vocabulary: 74
> Spelling: 90
> Written Discourse: 90
> Oral Fluency: 31
> Pronunciation:30
> 
> Disheartening to see that though i spoke fluently in Speaking task, the scores are very low. I guess i was fast.
> 
> Many Thanks


Bear in mind that if your speaking is poor for the read aloud section this will impact your reading score. They will not know if you couldn't read or couldn't speak. Your enabling scores point to the latter, but unless you can convey the content this might affect the reading score.


----------



## FFacs

deepak12 said:


> Can you share your essay topics ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I was given several threats not to. I also don't think it's a good idea. It's not the content that matters, it's the presentation. Research things like "5 paragraph essay" and similar. What was a little disappointing is that in my practice test I was subtle on the progression of the essay. The ideas were linked, but I didn't explicitly sign post. My written discourse score was poor. In the exam I put in really ugly signposts like "Firstly" and "In addition" which sounds like a low IQ politician, but my score for the same sky-rocketed to 90! I recommend writing the essay so that an challenged undergrad could read it without getting lost.


----------



## Asifskeep

Hello Guys

My friend got his results today. 
Even though his communicative skills are really good, his enabling skills are pretty different.
61 
Following are the scores: L/R/S/W - 82/81/86/85
Enabling skills: grammer: 66 oral fluency: 70 Pronounciation: 81 Spelling:74 Vocabs: 61 Written dis: 51

Do you guys think its alright? Can there be any mistake in result?

Regards 
Asif


----------



## Queenie9072

Hello, 

I'm a newbie to this forum and want to take the PTE test after several attempts with the IELTS. Like many of you here, I always fell short by .5 in the writing or speaking. My most recent IELTS result is 7.5 with L 8.5 /R 8/W 6.5/S 6.5. I just need 7 across all bands, THAT' ALL but fail to make it. It just make me mad every time I think about the IELTS Scam. 

I just took the Test A and the result came back horrible. I've had few practices with the Sample test and the PTE Test Plus book (not much to be honest, and I'm still unfamiliar with the format). Here is the result, can someone please suggest what I should do to improve my scores especially with the speaking, I cant believe in my eyes that I only scored 45 with oral fluency 29 and pronunciation 27. 

Communicative Skills

Listening61
Reading55
Speaking45
Writing66

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 29
Pronunciation 27
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90


----------



## kapper120

hi everyone , i am in bad mood this week cuz i received my ielts result:R6 S5.5 L6 W5.5
i need to get a overall 7 and it is far form my target .English is not my mother language and I never put a great effort on it.
Atfer this,I am ready to use half year to prepare my english test,
Is it a good idea to change from ielts to PTE?
Also can anyone suggest me some websites or resources.
thanks a lot


----------



## RD1985

wael soliman said:


> Done, sent to your hotmail


Hi wael soliman,

Can you please send it to me as well.

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Thanks,

Rahul


----------



## uday63

FFacs said:


> Congrats on getting your score. I also had two essays. Is it so rare?


I guess so 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohfareh

Queenie9072 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum and want to take the PTE test after several attempts with the IELTS. Like many of you here, I always fell short by .5 in the writing or speaking. My most recent IELTS result is 7.5 with L 8.5 /R 8/W 6.5/S 6.5. I just need 7 across all bands, THAT' ALL but fail to make it. It just make me mad every time I think about the IELTS Scam.
> 
> I just took the Test A and the result came back horrible. I've had few practices with the Sample test and the PTE Test Plus book (not much to be honest, and I'm still unfamiliar with the format). Here is the result, can someone please suggest what I should do to improve my scores especially with the speaking, I cant believe in my eyes that I only scored 45 with oral fluency 29 and pronunciation 27.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening61
> Reading55
> Speaking45
> Writing66
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 29
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 90



For speaking, I would suggest that you spend an hour everyday to read aloud from any book that you like... while reading ensure that you pronounce every word correctly ( you may use a dictionary to help you with pronunciation and record your self reading and see whether you pronounce clearly or not).

Form my experience, I was able to jump from 60s to 70s in speaking as I improved my pronunciation and tried to speak as clear as possible.... do not try speak fast when you still have a strong accent, speaking fast will lower not only your fluency but also your pronunciation.

My best advise is to take more than 2 online mock tests until you identify which trick or change in your strategy is improving your result, be it in speaking or writing. While you are taking your mock tests try to record your speaking and copy your writing so you cab evaluate them after you get your results.

best wishes


----------



## satheeshp29

lav2016 said:


> Hi All, I gave my exam second time. and scored even less. ... I want to share my experience.
> 
> I prepared for the exam for a month and appeared first time. My English is good is what I thought ..
> 
> I scored 81,86 and 90 in LRW and 63 is speaking. I was kind of shocked. Especially because I am quite fluent in English and never make grammatical mistakes while speaking.
> 
> I booked the next test for the next available slot which was within 10 days of the first attempt.
> 
> And I scored even less this time in speaking 51. I scored more than 79 in other sections!...
> 
> One thing what PTE tests is your speaking ability. It means more than speaking in correct English.
> It requires you to be confident and spontaneous. From what I know of myself, I usually turn quiet when put on a spot or when in a function or gathering. Even if I meet an old friend suddenly I will definitely be at a loss of words. A staggered "Hi" would be what I would maximum say... So this has reflected in the test.
> 
> One advice I would like to give is . Do not take ur second attempt too soon, give it atleast 2-3 months during which you must work on ur weakness. If you have scored high in some section, do not prepare for it. But on the section you have scored less you will have to prepare 10 times as much, because you will have to make for what you haven't learnt in your life so far. Be it grammar or oral fluency.
> 
> One more thing, I think the describe image is a difficult section for techies. Even though my sub-conscious was repeatedly asking me to not worry about technical details, I just couldn't help. It was almost like I was giving a math exam and I couldn't help correcting myself or pausing when I was wrong with the figures as figures were all that was flashing in my head. ha ha....
> 
> Finally, I am sure a lot of Indians are struggling with the speaking section. At first, after the first attempt you may feel that it was due to some technical issue. You can take this from me and a million others who have taken PTE second time almost immediately thats not the case, your speaking ability just sucks  Bro, you need to prepare well before the next time. Don't waste money on getting this assurance.
> 
> Anyway all the best !!!
> 
> (I so want to go to Australia, this is just sad)



From which bangalore center you took your exam ?? I am having my exam scehduled on 12th Oct 2016, in Chopras , Bangalore .


----------



## satheeshp29

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved my result today and they are as follows: L/R/S/W - 81/65/81/79.
> I screwed up reading section though I thought it was easy. I couldn't manage last few questions due to time crunch.
> 
> I will give another try 2-3 weeks later practicing reading section a lot.



Hi Hariyerra, 

Could you please let me know the questions that you got for "Short Answers" ??


----------



## Bergamont

*Do we need to speak fast or slow in speaking? Also do we need to speak loud?*



freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I appeared for the exam yesterday at The Chopra's in Bangalore, India. I obtained 79+ in all modules. My scores were:
> 
> *Practice test A:*
> L/R/S/W - 82/74/63/90
> 
> *Practice test B:*
> L/R/S/W - 79/77/71/82
> 
> *Actual Exam:*
> L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/80
> 
> For me, Listening and Reading were slightly tougher than the practice tests. But, I somehow got very high scores in these. I know I didn't answer at least some of the listening questions properly, so it was surprising that I got 90 in listening. Speaking was okay, the noise from other candidates distracted me a little in the beginning, but then I just concentrated on the task at hand. Also, I could not repeat one sentence properly and while speaking through the second describe image, I ran out of time as I was speaking. I also could not answer one short answer question. Yet, I got 90 in speaking. The oral fluency and pronunciation scores were also 90 each, which left me pleasantly surprised as I scored low in these during practice tests.
> 
> I just have this to say to all of you attempting this test. This forum has all the resources to help you succeed in your PTE exam. First, familiarize yourself with the type of questions and what you are expected to do for each of them. Then, identify your weak areas and work on them. Make sure you have sufficient time to prepare for the exam, so schedule it accordingly. I would suggest spending about 20 days practicing various types of questions and working on your weak areas.
> 
> I saw somebody mention earlier that the PTE exam is tougher than the IELTS. It may seem so initially, but with the right mindset and preparation, this exam can be cleared easily. All the best to those who are appearing for the exam!
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.




Hi,

Do we need to speak fast or slow in speaking? Also, do we need to speak with high pitch and loudly?


----------



## FFacs

Bergamont said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to speak fast or slow in speaking? Also, do we need to speak with high pitch and loudly?


Fluently and clearly. Not fast. Think of a newsreader. In my exam the microphone was set so my voice was clearly audible speaking at a normal conversational volume.


----------



## Bergamont

FFacs said:


> Fluently and clearly. Not fast. Think of a newsreader. In my exam the microphone was set so my voice was clearly audible speaking at a normal conversational volume.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey guys 
In writing when the prompt says "choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you choose that position"

We can discuss both views ?
And give our give our opinion in both into and conclusion ?
Please help me out here 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi guys,

Can anyone share the link to official guide book. As I searched for it in the materials submitted in this forum and could't find it

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queenie9072

mohfareh said:


> For speaking, I would suggest that you spend an hour everyday to read aloud from any book that you like... while reading ensure that you pronounce every word correctly ( you may use a dictionary to help you with pronunciation and record your self reading and see whether you pronounce clearly or not).
> 
> Form my experience, I was able to jump from 60s to 70s in speaking as I improved my pronunciation and tried to speak as clear as possible.... do not try speak fast when you still have a strong accent, speaking fast will lower not only your fluency but also your pronunciation.
> 
> My best advise is to take more than 2 online mock tests until you identify which trick or change in your strategy is improving your result, be it in speaking or writing. While you are taking your mock tests try to record your speaking and copy your writing so you cab evaluate them after you get your results.
> 
> best wishes


Hi mohfareh, '

Thank you for your advice. Very much appreciated. Quick question about the speaking: what kind of headphone you used during your practice? And how did position it during your exam, like close to your mouth or a bit far down, lower to the chin? I'm using the Apple one however, I noticed that my recording sounded really weird, looks like I need a proper headset otherwise it cant recognize my voice. 

I've been practicing to read out loud any passage come cross and I'm also told by many native speakers that I have clear pronunciation with little Vietnamese accent. I'm also using the Dragon dictation app during my talk and it can recognise about 70-80% of my pronunciation, so I was kind of shocked when seeing the results.


----------



## Queenie9072

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys
> In writing when the prompt says "choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you choose that position"
> 
> We can discuss both views ?
> And give our give our opinion in both into and conclusion ?
> Please help me out here
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think if the question ask "which position you most agree with" then it'd better to take a side to support it as it makes your arguments stronger and clearer. I've seen that in every high-scoring essay in the PTE Prac Test Plus, there's always a comment like "This is a good essay which clearly show the student's opinion and supports it with reasons and examples" . 

I saw a great post by Maxngo about how to answer the writing topics, so I repost it here for you, hope this helps. I used his structure in my mock test A and managed to get 66 even though I was very much confused with the questions and lacked ideas to write. 

Hi guys, today I would like to write some tips for PTE WRITING 

First of all, again, great big Thanks to KATE who showed me the way she did her essays, and it worked like a charm. 

I wanna say that in my first test and the 2 mock tests, i tried to use a range of different difficult words in both essays/ writing summary. And i scored 79 all the 3 times. It was not a fail mark, but definitely it was not a safe mark either. 

It could have been something wrong with my approach, or the excessive number of complex words that i used, or the sentence structure, or whether i had summarized properly in the summary questions. 

However, for my latest attempt, i did not bother to use even difficult words. I did NOT use that many at all. On the other hand, i used simple words AND easy-to-understand sentence structures and the computer system seems to have understood them better, lol. 

That is NOT to say that you write in an informal style. I made sure the word choice was correct, clear in meaning and i avoided ambiguity. I answered exactly what the question was asking for. I presented nicely all the information as asked, and trust me when Kate said: “Write it like how a high school student would write essay, but just be organized and clear”. And that is so true.

Well, I am sure there are great writers out there who scored 90 and wrote using academic uncommon words and structures. That is fine too. If you think your writing is complex but you like it that way (because you are confident it means its at a high level, then go for it, try and see how the marks will be given. The system can be way smarter than i assume then).

So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays. 
I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be. 

Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is Take side and one is Both pros and cons. 

For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.

For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.

So the followings are the format that i used:

1.TAKE SIDE:

Intro: 

Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that... 
I am inclined to believe that....
The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...

Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..

Conclusion: 
In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....

2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:

Intro: Blah blah blah is....
Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.

Body: On one hand, ..... For example,
On the other hand,....... As an example


In conclusion, while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......


This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”

So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.

In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so. 

I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.

I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone. 

I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.

Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself: 
STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS 

This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.

Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.

However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.


----------



## Asifskeep

Hello Guys


Following are the scores: L/R/S/W - 82/81/86/85

Enabling skills: grammer: 66 oral fluency: 70 Pronounciation: 81 Spelling:74 Vocabs: 61 Written dis: 51

Do you guys think its alright? Can there be any mistake in result?

How much are these two sets of parameters interrelated? 

Regards 
Asif


----------



## skinaqvi

Is there anyone who can send me link in private message to me that fromwhere I can download PTE practice software ? it will be great help for me to start PTE preparation 1st time. As in Pakistan there is no PTE exam and before traveling to dubai I was solid preparation at home myself


----------



## FFacs

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys
> In writing when the prompt says "choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you choose that position"
> 
> We can discuss both views ?
> And give our give our opinion in both into and conclusion ?
> Please help me out here
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, do NOT argue both views. Take a position and justify it. You can note that there are considerations on the other, but the language needs to reflect an argument for your opinion. I have the same bad habit of saying "the argument is more nuanced than either/or" but you'll score worse if you do so. They want to see how good your English is, not know how smart you are.


----------



## Vinopaal

uday63 said:


> Guys..
> 
> Just received my PTE score and I scored 65+ in all which was my requirement.
> 
> My score is R80,W80,S78,L73
> 
> I got 2 essays in Writing(Its a rare case) which really tested my patience.I could not concentrate much on Listening as I was kind of tired by then.


Congrats Uday. Best wishes for further processes.


----------



## Vinopaal

FFacs said:


> No, do NOT argue both views. Take a position and justify it. You can note that there are considerations on the other, but the language needs to reflect an argument for your opinion. I have the same bad habit of saying "the argument is more nuanced than either/or" but you'll score worse if you do so. They want to see how good your English is, not know how smart you are.


Hi FFacs, 

You are doing awesome work here, I take this moment to appreciate your support and your helping tendencies. 

Please, Keep doing it!

Cheers, 
Vino


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Asifskeep said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> 
> Following are the scores: L/R/S/W - 82/81/86/85
> 
> Enabling skills: grammer: 66 oral fluency: 70 Pronounciation: 81 Spelling:74 Vocabs: 61 Written dis: 51
> 
> Do you guys think its alright? Can there be any mistake in result?
> 
> How much are these two sets of parameters interrelated?
> 
> Regards
> Asif


This is a very good score, congratulations!


----------



## sss2016

*Pte speaking section*

Any one advice how to improve score in speaking section?
3 attempts but speaking not more than 45


----------



## commie_rick

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys
> In writing when the prompt says "choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you choose that position"
> 
> We can discuss both views ?
> And give our give our opinion in both into and conclusion ?
> Please help me out here
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


choose 1 side and write to that effect. think of having an argument with someone and you have to stand by your point strongly and persuasively


----------



## commie_rick

fyi to those taking pte academic exam in Singapore.

I went to explore the examination venue. Pearson examination centre is at level 30, unit 3 of international plaza. I couldn't see much the main door is opaque and sign saying " entry for exam takers only ".

my exam is in nov. im excited and eager to finish it once and for all , I wanna stay hard to ace it. tough times. gotta continue studying and testing the mock test. 
I just finished 'write essay' section yesterday. more to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamliner

FFacs said:


> No, do NOT argue both views. Take a position and justify it. You can note that there are considerations on the other, but the language needs to reflect an argument for your opinion. I have the same bad habit of saying "the argument is more nuanced than either/or" but you'll score worse if you do so. They want to see how good your English is, not know how smart you are.


But, e2language professionals say that both pros and cons needs to be explained in para 1 and 2 and finally conclusion whether we agree or disagree/ or good or bad...

I did same and got 66 in writing with 85 of written discourse with aim of 65+



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

dreamliner said:


> But, e2language professionals say that both pros and cons needs to be explained in para 1 and 2 and finally conclusion whether we agree or disagree/ or good or bad...
> 
> I did same and got 66 in writing with 85 of written discourse with aim of 65+
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



There are a number of question forms. "Discuss the pros and cons" is another form of question. For the "which do you think, a or b?" type questions I think they look for you to have a position. Like I said, I think it's OK to mention the merits of the opposing argument, but ONLY if you can justify why you consider these to be insufficient or having less merit. In other words, if the question asks you to form an opinion and justify it, you will get less points if you don't, IMO.


----------



## romero2005

Queenie9072 said:


> I think if the question ask "which position you most agree with" then it'd better to take a side to support it as it makes your arguments stronger and clearer. I've seen that in every high-scoring essay in the PTE Prac Test Plus, there's always a comment like "This is a good essay which clearly show the student's opinion and supports it with reasons and examples" .
> 
> I saw a great post by Maxngo about how to answer the writing topics, so I repost it here for you, hope this helps. I used his structure in my mock test A and managed to get 66 even though I was very much confused with the questions and lacked ideas to write.
> 
> Hi guys, today I would like to write some tips for PTE WRITING
> 
> First of all, again, great big Thanks to KATE who showed me the way she did her essays, and it worked like a charm.
> 
> I wanna say that in my first test and the 2 mock tests, i tried to use a range of different difficult words in both essays/ writing summary. And i scored 79 all the 3 times. It was not a fail mark, but definitely it was not a safe mark either.
> 
> It could have been something wrong with my approach, or the excessive number of complex words that i used, or the sentence structure, or whether i had summarized properly in the summary questions.
> 
> However, for my latest attempt, i did not bother to use even difficult words. I did NOT use that many at all. On the other hand, i used simple words AND easy-to-understand sentence structures and the computer system seems to have understood them better, lol.
> 
> That is NOT to say that you write in an informal style. I made sure the word choice was correct, clear in meaning and i avoided ambiguity. I answered exactly what the question was asking for. I presented nicely all the information as asked, and trust me when Kate said: “Write it like how a high school student would write essay, but just be organized and clear”. And that is so true.
> 
> Well, I am sure there are great writers out there who scored 90 and wrote using academic uncommon words and structures. That is fine too. If you think your writing is complex but you like it that way (because you are confident it means its at a high level, then go for it, try and see how the marks will be given. The system can be way smarter than i assume then).
> 
> So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays.
> I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be.
> 
> Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is Take side and one is Both pros and cons.
> 
> For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.
> 
> For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.
> 
> So the followings are the format that i used:
> 
> 1.TAKE SIDE:
> 
> Intro:
> 
> Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...
> I am inclined to believe that....
> The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...
> 
> Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..
> 
> Conclusion:
> In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....
> 
> 2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:
> 
> Intro: Blah blah blah is....
> Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
> This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Body: On one hand, ..... For example,
> On the other hand,....... As an example
> 
> 
> In conclusion, while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......
> 
> 
> This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”
> 
> So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.
> 
> In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so.
> 
> I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.
> 
> I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone.
> 
> I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.
> 
> Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself:
> STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS
> 
> This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.
> 
> Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.
> 
> However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.


I am doing 2moro and this essay structure gave me some confident. thanks for your expriece and guidance given.


----------



## hariyerra

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi Hariyerra,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please let me know the questions that you got for "Short Answers" ??




Sorry.. I hardly remember them.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

hariyerra said:


> Sorry.. I hardly remember them..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Hari, 

Have sent a PM, Not sure you got that. Please respond, if you get it.


----------



## FFacs

Everyone should be aware that all people who have taken tests have agreed to abide by rules NOT to disclose content. I think people need to stop asking members to break that agreement.


----------



## dreamliner

FFacs said:


> There are a number of question forms. "Discuss the pros and cons" is another form of question. For the "which do you think, a or b?" type questions I think they look for you to have a position. Like I said, I think it's OK to mention the merits of the opposing argument, but ONLY if you can justify why you consider these to be insufficient or having less merit. In other words, if the question asks you to form an opinion and justify it, you will get less points if you don't, IMO.


I am still fighting to get desired score.

Attempted 3 times PTE. 
All the 3 times got essay regarding to discuss pros and cons or agree or disagree !!!

Your inputs are helping me as well on different logic of essays.

Thanks.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786

DeepaliVohra said:


> This is a very good score, congratulations!


congratulations!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## uday63

sss2016 said:


> Any one advice how to improve score in speaking section?
> 3 attempts but speaking not more than 45


I say improve your oral fluency.Speaking is the easiest of all and scoring too 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1322146

Hi everyone! I managed to get desired score on my second attempt(85,90,90,82)
Just want to recommend the E2 launguage webinars on youtube, I found them extremely helpful. Also try the prep pack from Pearson, it's not cheap but gives you a great idea of what to expect. Your mindset is also quite important, try to think positive and you will get there!


----------



## Vinopaal

MrElliot said:


> Hi everyone! I managed to get desired score on my second attempt(85,90,90,82)
> Just want to recommend the E2 launguage webinars on youtube, I found them extremely helpful. Also try the prep pack from Pearson, it's not cheap but gives you a great idea of what to expect. Your mindset is also quite important, try to think positive and you will get there!


Good Luck Mate.


----------



## FFacs

MrElliot said:


> Hi everyone! I managed to get desired score on my second attempt(85,90,90,82)
> Just want to recommend the E2 launguage webinars on youtube, I found them extremely helpful. Also try the prep pack from Pearson, it's not cheap but gives you a great idea of what to expect. Your mindset is also quite important, try to think positive and you will get there!


Good job mate. Nice one. I also agree on using the prep materials from Pearson. I think I would have failed had I not had the practice test, it really is very authentic. Try it on the local bus in rush hour for the real Test Day experience.


----------



## mohfareh

For mock tests I used the Samsung headphone.
During the real test, I just positioned the mic a bit lower to my mouth. My advice, is to check your mick before you start your mock or real test, and do not start until you feel that your voice is clear. if you feel that you can recognize your voice, this means you have a problem with your head set, your voice should be clear as much as you can during the mock test. In the exam, they have proper headsets.

As long as you feel that your pronunciation is clear, then you dont have any problem. you can check this website that can convert your audio into text : https://speechpad.pw/

Best wishes



Queenie9072 said:


> Hi mohfareh, '
> 
> Thank you for your advice. Very much appreciated. Quick question about the speaking: what kind of headphone you used during your practice? And how did position it during your exam, like close to your mouth or a bit far down, lower to the chin? I'm using the Apple one however, I noticed that my recording sounded really weird, looks like I need a proper headset otherwise it cant recognize my voice.
> 
> I've been practicing to read out loud any passage come cross and I'm also told by many native speakers that I have clear pronunciation with little Vietnamese accent. I'm also using the Dragon dictation app during my talk and it can recognise about 70-80% of my pronunciation, so I was kind of shocked when seeing the results.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hi guys,
today I will another try for PTE. I´ve struggled to get the desired score (+65).
My latest scores were:
1st - L:61 / R:65 / S:63 / W:63
2nd - L: 57 / R:68 / S:55 / W:64
3rd: L:62 / R:66 / S:54 / W:65

As you can see, Speaking is my weak skill (even I could achiev 7 on IELTS). I believe if I improve my Speaking score, the Listening will improve a bit as well.

Wish me lucky guys. Maybe today is THE DAY to move forward in this mission.


----------



## thepirate

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys,
> today I will another try for PTE. I´ve struggled to get the desired score (+65).
> My latest scores were:
> 1st - L:61 / R:65 / S:63 / W:63
> 2nd - L: 57 / R:68 / S:55 / W:64
> 3rd: L:62 / R:66 / S:54 / W:65
> 
> As you can see, Speaking is my weak skill (even I could achiev 7 on IELTS). I believe if I improve my Speaking score, the Listening will improve a bit as well.
> 
> Wish me lucky guys. Maybe today is THE DAY to move forward in this mission.


Good luck dude . I hope this time you will get your desired score. 

Sent from my XT1079 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

mohfareh said:


> For mock tests I used the Samsung headphone.
> During the real test, I just positioned the mic a bit lower to my mouth. My advice, is to check your mick before you start your mock or real test, and do not start until you feel that your voice is clear. if you feel that you can recognize your voice, this means you have a problem with your head set, your voice should be clear as much as you can during the mock test. In the exam, they have proper headsets.
> 
> As long as you feel that your pronunciation is clear, then you dont have any problem. you can check this website that can convert your audio into text : https://speechpad.pw/
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks. I will try speech pad when I'm home , btw will you be retaking pte exam ?


----------



## Vinopaal

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys,
> today I will another try for PTE. I´ve struggled to get the desired score (+65).
> My latest scores were:
> 1st - L:61 / R:65 / S:63 / W:63
> 2nd - L: 57 / R:68 / S:55 / W:64
> 3rd: L:62 / R:66 / S:54 / W:65
> 
> As you can see, Speaking is my weak skill (even I could achiev 7 on IELTS). I believe if I improve my Speaking score, the Listening will improve a bit as well.
> 
> Wish me lucky guys. Maybe today is THE DAY to move forward in this mission.


Good Luck Mate, Post us your scores.


----------



## Raza Jalil

Re-tell Lecture:
The item (Re-tell lecture) carries HIGHEST Weight-age of marks in speaking section. In Retell Lecture make a note of maximum keywords and try to make maximum bullet points. Content is also one of the important factor, however keep more focus on pronunciation and oral fluency. Do not use much filler such as haaa, hmmmmm, ohhhh to name just a few which will result in reduction of score.


----------



## dreamsanj

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys,
> today I will another try for PTE. I´ve struggled to get the desired score (+65).
> My latest scores were:
> 1st - L:61 / R:65 / S:63 / W:63
> 2nd - L: 57 / R:68 / S:55 / W:64
> 3rd: L:62 / R:66 / S:54 / W:65
> 
> As you can see, Speaking is my weak skill (even I could achiev 7 on IELTS). I believe if I improve my Speaking score, the Listening will improve a bit as well.
> 
> Wish me lucky guys. Maybe today is THE DAY to move forward in this mission.


Lucas,

Your scores show that your listening and speaking habits need to change. if you want to score high in PTE the only way is hard work. are you up for it.

Firstly, start with you tube. listen to lot of content with subtitle. sub consciously make an effort to get the accent right, words right.. this will help you in accent based question in PTE listening and might help you in speaking as well. I used see lot of ted videos and national geo channels. much of information was helpful. 
listen to lot of academic content. this exam is academic. not general. the words are bit academic in nature. so preparing first hand helps.

for speaking.. now pick up newspaper or if you have smart phone get the UK GUARDIAN on your phone, go to your rooftop and read it loud. dont worry who is laughing at you. once you get your grant you can laugh on them. imagine you are in BBC studios and reading it to large world outside. that way your pronunciation will be clear. use cambridge dictionary to get the complex words meaning and pronunciation.

Try to stop speaking in your native language for the time you clear your exam. concentrate on speaking english. its practice. your vocal cords need to get in line with english phonetic words. then mike will pick up your english correctly and scores them.

best luck mate


----------



## Vinopaal

dreamsanj said:


> Lucas,
> 
> Your scores show that your listening and speaking habits need to change. if you want to score high in PTE the only way is hard work. are you up for it.
> 
> Firstly, start with you tube. listen to lot of content with subtitle. sub consciously make an effort to get the accent right, words right.. this will help you in accent based question in PTE listening and might help you in speaking as well. I used see lot of ted videos and national geo channels. much of information was helpful.
> listen to lot of academic content. this exam is academic. not general. the words are bit academic in nature. so preparing first hand helps.
> 
> for speaking.. now pick up newspaper or if you have smart phone get the UK GUARDIAN on your phone, go to your rooftop and read it loud. dont worry who is laughing at you. once you get your grant you can laugh on them. imagine you are in BBC studios and reading it to large world outside. that way your pronunciation will be clear. use cambridge dictionary to get the complex words meaning and pronunciation.
> 
> Try to stop speaking in your native language for the time you clear your exam. concentrate on speaking english. its practice. your vocal cords need to get in line with english phonetic words. then mike will pick up your english correctly and scores them.
> 
> best luck mate


Hi dreamsanj, 

Good to see you back here. It's been a long time. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## akil_sp

*pls provide Ur feedback*

Hi Friends,

I am going to have test 2nd time on coming Monday. I need your help. I have attached my voice samples here as doc format. Pls convert it into wav format, hear and provide your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## jsreddy

*PTE Attempts*

Hi Guys,

Could some one please clear my doubts.

1) Is there any no of PTE attempts limit for 189/190 visa?. Like you should achieve your desired score in 2 or 3 attempts ?

2) Also, after few days of PTE result, I am getting an email from Pearson, saying that "Confirmation of score report order" to Department of Immigration. But I did not ask them to send my score report to Dept. bcz I have not received my desired score yet. Is this going to impact my visa process ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imanick

*PTE Scored mock test*

Hi friends,

I have already given the PTE exam once on Sep 15, but i need to know how the computer will assess me on my speaking and listening. I got low scores in all four (not 65) . it is ranging in 55

So i m planning to buy the silver kit. Can anyone please tell me

1) How long is the exam valid? 
2) can we take the scored mock test -a only once ?

Thanks


----------



## Micro111999

Hi,

Please find my response below your questions 



jsreddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could some one please clear my doubts.
> 
> 1) Is there any no of PTE attempts limit for 189/190 visa?. Like you should achieve your desired score in 2 or 3 attempts ?
> 
> There is no such thing or limit. You can write exams n number of times.
> 
> 2) Also, after few days of PTE result, I am getting an email from Pearson, saying that "Confirmation of score report order" to Department of Immigration. But I did not ask them to send my score report to Dept. bcz I have not received my desired score yet. Is this going to impact my visa process ?
> 
> This is due to you clicked on one of the option while registering for exam. If you go to your account and check past exam history, there u will find u must have ticked that option. Next time make sure you do not check that option.
> 
> No, it's not going to impact your visa process
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Micro111999

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have already given the PTE exam once on Sep 15, but i need to know how the computer will assess me on my speaking and listening. I got low scores in all four (not 65) . it is ranging in 55
> 
> So i m planning to buy the silver kit. Can anyone please tell me
> 
> 1) How long is the exam valid?
> 2) can we take the scored mock test -a only once ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate,

Please go through the scoring pattern and official guide before u purchase silver kit.

Practice .. practice n practice

Don't get bogged down by bad results.

You can only attempt one mock test only once.


----------



## mahipal

*PTE speaking*

Guys, I am getting around 50 in PTE speaking. How can I improve this to >65. 
Could you please provide your strategies for this ?

Thanks


----------



## hasansins

Hello guys I am new to this forum so please bear with me.

I took 2 IELTS tests last month and results were:

L:9 W:7.5 S:6.5 R:7
L:8 W:6.5 S:7 R:8.5

As you might guess I was pretty disappointed as I know I did really very good on speaking and writing on both.

I decided to try PTE yesterday and results just announced now as:

L:90 W:87 S:90 R:76

I was so close to even superior english which I currently do not need since 10 points are sufficient for me. I am not promoting it I am just telling the truth to whoever might want to believe it or not.

Anytime of the anyday I would suggest PTE over IELTS. IELTS is now just money making scheme and I don't have neither money nor time to waste with it.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys,
> today I will another try for PTE. I´ve struggled to get the desired score (+65).
> My latest scores were:
> 1st - L:61 / R:65 / S:63 / W:63
> 2nd - L: 57 / R:68 / S:55 / W:64
> 3rd: L:62 / R:66 / S:54 / W:65
> 
> As you can see, Speaking is my weak skill (even I could achiev 7 on IELTS). I believe if I improve my Speaking score, the Listening will improve a bit as well.
> 
> Wish me lucky guys. Maybe today is THE DAY to move forward in this mission.


Unfortunately wasn't my time yesterday. However, I could see some improvements on my scores in general. Now it is just a matter of practicing Speaking as never. Damn 2 points on Speaking.

Here are the scores:
L:66 / R:70 / W:70 / S:63:boom:

Grammar: 84
Oral Fluency: 51
Pronunciation: 62
Spelling: 47
Vocabulary: 64
Written discourse: 79

If you guys have any advice that would boost up my speaking score I would apprecciate.


----------



## dreamsanj

lucas.wszolek said:


> Unfortunately wasn't my time yesterday. However, I could see some improvements on my scores in general. Now it is just a matter of practicing Speaking as never. Damn 2 points on Speaking.
> 
> Here are the scores:
> L:66 / R:70 / W:70 / S:63:boom:
> 
> Grammar: 84
> Oral Fluency: 51
> Pronunciation: 62
> Spelling: 47
> Vocabulary: 64
> Written discourse: 79
> 
> If you guys have any advice that would boost up my speaking score I would apprecciate.


Lucas.. I scored exactly same score on my first attempt. aug 28 2015.. well I have suggested you some methods. follow them you should do good. good luck man


----------



## dreamsanj

Vinopaal said:


> Hi dreamsanj,
> 
> Good to see you back here. It's been a long time. Hope you are doing well.


Meanwhile thought of helping fellow freinds who think PTE is still difficult. friends. if your english habits are good enough on daily basis, PTE should be like walk in the park.

Read good news paper.( Please Times of INDIA does not even make the cut). Note down good words and get their meanings.
Build your vocals to english phonetic sounds. helps you in speaking scores.
read small novels and stories on weekend. this way you can grasp the story line faster and in exam. reading will be easy.

Practice reading and listening against your watch. do time your self and dont be lenient on your self. practice and practice till you get all 17-18 questions with in 25-28 mins.

speaking is easy guys. so just dont worry about it. but techniques are important. have faith in yourself. speak clearly and your should score good marks.


----------



## dreamsanj

hasansins said:


> Hello guys I am new to this forum so please bear with me.
> 
> I took 2 IELTS tests last month and results were:
> 
> L:9 W:7.5 S:6.5 R:7
> L:8 W:6.5 S:7 R:8.5
> 
> As you might guess I was pretty disappointed as I know I did really very good on speaking and writing on both.
> 
> I decided to try PTE yesterday and results just announced now as:
> 
> L:90 W:87 S:90 R:76
> 
> I was so close to even superior english which I currently do not need since 10 points are sufficient for me. I am not promoting it I am just telling the truth to whoever might want to believe it or not.
> 
> Anytime of the anyday I would suggest PTE over IELTS. IELTS is now just money making scheme and I don't have neither money nor time to waste with it.


Brilliant hasan.

well IELTS is ruining a lot of aspirants hopes. But with PTE there is life saver.

now go ahead and apply for EOI.


----------



## rtbrfr

hasansins said:


> Hello guys I am new to this forum so please bear with me.
> 
> I took 2 IELTS tests last month and results were:
> 
> L:9 W:7.5 S:6.5 R:7
> L:8 W:6.5 S:7 R:8.5
> 
> As you might guess I was pretty disappointed as I know I did really very good on speaking and writing on both.
> 
> I decided to try PTE yesterday and results just announced now as:
> 
> L:90 W:87 S:90 R:76
> 
> I was so close to even superior english which I currently do not need since 10 points are sufficient for me. I am not promoting it I am just telling the truth to whoever might want to believe it or not.
> 
> Anytime of the anyday I would suggest PTE over IELTS. IELTS is now just money making scheme and I don't have neither money nor time to waste with it.


Well said. All the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek

dreamsanj said:


> Lucas.. I scored exactly same score on my first attempt. aug 28 2015.. well I have suggested you some methods. follow them you should do good. good luck man


I will do that dreamsanj.

I believe I just need to polish my pronunciation and oral fluency.
I scheduled a new test already for 8th October. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## commie_rick

Micro111999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find my response below your questions



Is it advisable to automatically send score report to diac? As far as I know, if you are not invited for pr, they have no interest in your results


----------



## commie_rick

hasansins said:


> Hello guys I am new to this forum so please bear with me.
> 
> I took 2 IELTS tests last month and results were:
> 
> L:9 W:7.5 S:6.5 R:7
> L:8 W:6.5 S:7 R:8.5
> 
> As you might guess I was pretty disappointed as I know I did really very good on speaking and writing on both.
> 
> I decided to try PTE yesterday and results just announced now as:
> 
> L:90 W:87 S:90 R:76
> 
> I was so close to even superior english which I currently do not need since 10 points are sufficient for me. I am not promoting it I am just telling the truth to whoever might want to believe it or not.
> 
> Anytime of the anyday I would suggest PTE over IELTS. IELTS is now just money making scheme and I don't have neither money nor time to waste with it.




What is your overall pte score ?


----------



## hasansins

commie_rick said:


> What is your overall pte score ?


Overall score doesn't matter much but it was 83.


----------



## Micro111999

commie_rick said:


> Is it advisable to automatically send score report to diac? As far as I know, if you are not invited for pr, they have no interest in your results


That's true. No one cares and there is no harm as well if you are sending it unintentionally.

When you are filing EOI, you should quote the correct Reference number of PTE exam and ensure that is being sent.


----------



## Vinopaal

lucas.wszolek said:


> Unfortunately wasn't my time yesterday. However, I could see some improvements on my scores in general. Now it is just a matter of practicing Speaking as never. Damn 2 points on Speaking.
> 
> Here are the scores:
> L:66 / R:70 / W:70 / S:63:boom:
> 
> Grammar: 84
> Oral Fluency: 51
> Pronunciation: 62
> Spelling: 47
> Vocabulary: 64
> Written discourse: 79
> 
> If you guys have any advice that would boost up my speaking score I would apprecciate.


Sorry to see your scores mate. Well, I know you want to keep your momentum going until you get your desired score. Hard luck this time, I wish you a good luck for your next attempt.


----------



## ibbz87

guys i gave my ielts yesterday and i dont know what the result would be. i need 8 and every time i get 0.5 to 1 band short in writing and i have wasted nearly 200000 pkr on this.
i have now purchased PTE gold kit with 2 mock tests however i am finding it hard to find 3 hours to give mock test.
i did post it earlier but wanna get your views on attempting one section at a time say reading writing speaking listening etc in 3 sittings.
although all the sections are individually timed, would that not be ok to do it like this?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

ibbz87 said:


> guys i gave my ielts yesterday and i dont know what the result would be. i need 8 and every time i get 0.5 to 1 band short in writing and i have wasted nearly 200000 pkr on this.
> i have now purchased PTE gold kit with 2 mock tests however i am finding it hard to find 3 hours to give mock test.
> i dis post it earlier but wanna get your views on repeating one section at a time say reading writing speaking listening etc in 3 sittings.
> although all the sections are individually timed, would that not be ok to do it like this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



There are number of individual practice tests on youtube and practice material. Practice them in first instance to get used to the each section format. Later, you attempt real mock tests.. To get a real feel of an exam condition, I suggest to attempt speaking, writing and reading at a single stretch so that you will get used to that long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

hariyerra said:


> There are number of individual practice tests on youtube and practice material. Practice them in first instance to get used to the each section format. Later, you attempt real mock tests.. To get a real feel of an exam condition, I suggest to attempt speaking, writing and reading at a single stretch so that you will get used to that long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i am aware of them and have practised using them. are not all 4 sections individually timed? its only because of work commitments i am finding it harder

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

Yes, they are individually timed.. you will have 10 mins optional break for the last section(listening)..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04

Even i gave my PTE yesterday in Delhi, awaiting for the result.

Last time when i attempted i received overall 61 and individual as L/R/W/S 58/58/63/63 

Thank You,
Zee


----------



## commie_rick

im unable to find specfic info on test format so i will ask here.

regarding section _Summarize spoken_ where you are given 10 mins to summarize from a audio playback. Are we allowed to playback unlimited times ? once is surely not enough :


----------



## commie_rick

Zee_04 said:


> Even i gave my PTE yesterday in Delhi, awaiting for the result.
> 
> Last time when i attempted i received overall 61 and individual as L/R/W/S 58/58/63/63
> 
> Thank You,
> Zee



good luck ! you will get your results this friday or monday ! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## commie_rick

hasansins said:


> Overall score doesn't matter much but it was 83.


83 is good ! that will give u 20 points for english.

i need that !:flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## hariyerra

commie_rick said:


> im unable to find specfic info on test format so i will ask here.
> 
> 
> 
> regarding section _Summarize spoken_ where you are given 10 mins to summarize from a audio playback. Are we allowed to playback unlimited times ? once is surely not enough :




Simple.. all audios will be played once and we can't replay them. We have capture as much information as possible during audio.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

commie_rick said:


> 83 is good ! that will give u 20 points for english.
> 
> i need that !:flypig::flypig::flypig:


For claiming 20 points for English, each section should be 79+
And for the Listening section, "Summarize spoken text", only once we can listen to the recording.


----------



## dreamliner

akil_sp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am going to have test 2nd time on coming Monday. I need your help. I have attached my voice samples here as doc format. Pls convert it into wav format, hear and provide your suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


Attach the actual description so that others can see what you read.

For me it looks you are speaking very slow as reading word by word. 
Attach actual 'Paragraph'. 

let me also try as i am also struggling to get desired score.

You can PM also if you wish to.


----------



## naveen1224

Dear all,

I am scoring poorly in reading section of PTE. Can any one please let me know how to practice read and write, filling the blanks and Re-order para's.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## bonkers911

okay I have two questions. I bought the gold practice kit. Are the sample questions difficult than actual questions? 
And what do they check in diagram explanations. I am having a hard time explaining graphs. I mean I had a decent score in IELTS. 8 overall, with lowest in speaking. That was 7.0. Any suggesstions?


----------



## tgurmani

ibbz87 said:


> guys i gave my ielts yesterday and i dont know what the result would be. i need 8 and every time i get 0.5 to 1 band short in writing and i have wasted nearly 200000 pkr on this.
> i have now purchased PTE gold kit with 2 mock tests however i am finding it hard to find 3 hours to give mock test.
> i did post it earlier but wanna get your views on attempting one section at a time say reading writing speaking listening etc in 3 sittings.
> although all the sections are individually timed, would that not be ok to do it like this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Hi, 
Is it possible for you to share the mock test with me. I am planning to go for PTE-A next month. I am working in QATAR unfortunately there is no testing center in Qatar for PTE exam, on such basis i need to spent alot of money while travelling to UAE for doing PTE exam, otherwise i would have bought the silver kit along with mock test. 
Therefore i request please share the all preparing material with me " tgurmani at gmail" 
I will be very thankful for kind support. 
Wish u all the best. 
Regards 
Talal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

tgurmani said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible for you to share the mock test with me. I am planning to go for PTE-A next month. I am working in QATAR unfortunately there is no testing center in Qatar for PTE exam, on such basis i need to spent alot of money while travelling to UAE for doing PTE exam, otherwise i would have bought the silver kit along with mock test.
> Therefore i request please share the all preparing material with me " tgurmani at gmail"
> I will be very thankful for kind support.
> Wish u all the best.
> Regards
> Talal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi
i am yet to attempt my mock tests and get scores.
if they are still available after this, i will share them with you.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

naveen1224 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am scoring poorly in reading section of PTE. Can any one please let me know how to practice read and write, filling the blanks and Re-order para's.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


I can give some tips. For reading I believe the top marks can only be achieved if you are familiar with quite academic writing. In my paper there were a couple of easier pieces, but one or two really were VERY challenging scientific pieces. If you're familiar with the writing style of, say, New Scientist, Nature and The Lancet you will find these easier to decipher. 

Writing, practice different essay types. Write in a manner which adhere to a framework, not freewheeling. 

For reorder paraprgaphs. Look for the tell-tale signs like the use of words such as "furthermore" , "in contrast", etc. Look for words that refer backwards or assume prior reading, e.g. "the patients" (which patients? They must have already been mentioned), "these results", etc. Look for paras where both are the same subject, but one with more detail.


----------



## commie_rick

OZCallingUs said:


> For claiming 20 points for English, each section should be 79+
> And for the Listening section, "Summarize spoken text", only once we can listen to the recording.


Would overall points :83 give you 20 points for English ?


----------



## ibbz87

commie_rick said:


> Would overall points :83 give you 20 points for English ?


nop
all individual sections should be 79+

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> i am yet to attempt my mock tests and get scores.
> if they are still available after this, i will share them with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Thanks. Thats so nice of you. I will be waiting for your response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.career

In how many days we can get the result? website is saying in 5 working days but some people r saying they got their result in 24 hours..


----------



## che.mostafa

gaurav.career said:


> In how many days we can get the result? website is saying in 5 working days but some people r saying they got their result in 24 hours..




The result report usually come out on the next day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.career

gaurav.career said:


> In how many days we can get the result? website is saying in 5 working days but some people r saying they got their result in 24 hours..


okay ! thanks


----------



## FFacs

gaurav.career said:


> In how many days we can get the result? website is saying in 5 working days but some people r saying they got their result in 24 hours..


I got mine about 24 hours later.


----------



## sdeepak

Hi All,

I have all the PTE A Official materials and if somebody is in need of these materials from Chennai, please PM me..


----------



## naveen1224

FFacs said:


> I can give some tips. For reading I believe the top marks can only be achieved if you are familiar with quite academic writing. In my paper there were a couple of easier pieces, but one or two really were VERY challenging scientific pieces. If you're familiar with the writing style of, say, New Scientist, Nature and The Lancet you will find these easier to decipher.
> 
> Writing, practice different essay types. Write in a manner which adhere to a framework, not freewheeling.
> 
> For reorder paraprgaphs. Look for the tell-tale signs like the use of words such as "furthermore" , "in contrast", etc. Look for words that refer backwards or assume prior reading, e.g. "the patients" (which patients? They must have already been mentioned), "these results", etc. Look for paras where both are the same subject, but one with more detail.


Thanks for your inputs FFacs.

could you please let me know if we have any online websites or materials, where we can practice. 

Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## FFacs

naveen1224 said:


> Thanks for your inputs FFacs.
> 
> could you please let me know if we have any online websites or materials, where we can practice.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


I used the official materials. To be fair my need was to familiarise with the exam format as I'm a native English speaker. Your needs may differ. TBH I think a lot of the stuff you can get from normal sources. Google for lectures, graph images, info graphics, etc


----------



## commie_rick

ibbz87 said:


> nop
> all individual sections should be 79+
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks , I kept thinking that overall score is crucial .
I shall aim for 79 for all sections !


----------



## karthiksuresh

sdeepak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have all the PTE A Official materials and if somebody is in need of these materials from Chennai, please PM me..


Hi sdeepak, 
Can you share your materials plz . I am also from Chennai. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

karthiksuresh said:


> Hi sdeepak,
> Can you share your materials plz . I am also from Chennai.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Hi, 
Why only from chennai? Do share with me also. Email Id is "tgurmani" gmail dot com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiksuresh

karthiksuresh said:


> Hi sdeepak,
> Can you share your materials plz . I am also from Chennai.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


If you have as soft copy, mail me <*SNIP*>* Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## satsah

Hi,
I have received email saying that result is available but after download from website it's showing blank in scoring. Has anyone experience with this?


----------



## suhaz4

*PTE A test experience 6 times*

Hi All, 

I attended PTE A exam 6 times and I cleared it yesterday.
Scores are L/R/S/W are 76/70/80/74


My earlier scores were like,

1st attempt : 28 FEB 2016

L/R/S/W - 65/65/58/73 

2nd attempt : 12 MAR 2016

L/R/S/W - 66/68/54/72

My passport expired 

3rd attempt : 14 JULY 2016

L/R/S/W - 72/67/47/78

4th attempt : 13 SEP 2016

L/R/S/W - 67/77/61/71

5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016

L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72

6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016

L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74 




I struggled in the speaking section. I was nervous I could not speak fluently. I started to read news papers and recorded in my mobile and listened. Watched CNN student news in youtube with subtitle. This helped a lot. 

I can share few retell lecture topics.

# Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
# Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
# Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
# Growing population and waste management
# Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
# NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.

Suhas


----------



## tgurmani

suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I attended PTE A exam 6 times and I cleared it yesterday.
> 
> Scores are L/R/S/W are 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My earlier scores were like,
> 
> 
> 
> 1st attempt : 28 FEB 2016
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/65/58/73
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd attempt : 12 MAR 2016
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 66/68/54/72
> 
> 
> 
> My passport expired
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd attempt : 14 JULY 2016
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/67/47/78
> 
> 
> 
> 4th attempt : 13 SEP 2016
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 67/77/61/71
> 
> 
> 
> 5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72
> 
> 
> 
> 6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled in the speaking section. I was nervous I could not speak fluently. I started to read news papers and recorded in my mobile and listened. Watched CNN student news in youtube with subtitle. This helped a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I can share few retell lecture topics.
> 
> 
> 
> # Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
> 
> # Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
> 
> # Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
> 
> # Growing population and waste management
> 
> # Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
> 
> # NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.
> 
> 
> 
> Suhas




Do u have any preparing material. Pls do share 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attended PTE A exam 6 times and I cleared it yesterday.
> Scores are L/R/S/W are 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> My earlier scores were like,
> 
> 1st attempt : 28 FEB 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/65/58/73
> 
> 2nd attempt : 12 MAR 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 66/68/54/72
> 
> My passport expired
> 
> 3rd attempt : 14 JULY 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/67/47/78
> 
> 4th attempt : 13 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 67/77/61/71
> 
> 5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72
> 
> 6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled in the speaking section. I was nervous I could not speak fluently. I started to read news papers and recorded in my mobile and listened. Watched CNN student news in youtube with subtitle. This helped a lot.
> 
> I can share few retell lecture topics.
> 
> # Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
> # Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
> # Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
> # Growing population and waste management
> # Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
> # NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.
> 
> Suhas


That's awesome dude 

Cheers that you didn't give up and tried constantly for it.

All the best for your further visa process. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Prash2533

*Essays*

Am sharing my essays which i jolted down when I was preparing for PTE A. These would be helpful to get the concept/writing style/vocab usage. Please do not cram them else you will be disqualified due to plagiarism. These would be shared across multiple blogs and forums


----------



## Prash2533

*E1*

*Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products?" Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience. *
Word Count 286
Packaging of a product plays a vital role in the sale of the goods and is required to store the product for a long time, transport the product and carry product information. Whether the consumers should avoid over packed products or the responsibility lies with the owner is definitely a matter of deliberation. In my opinion, both the producer and the end user should take the onus to avoid excessive packaging of a product until or unless it’s severely required or unavoidable.
Most companies focus on the packing with intent of how this will drive customers to the product and how much does it costs. The environmental sustainability takes backseat for product packing. For example, the typical snack chip bag is made up till seven layers of foil and plastic which make them light, reduce shipping volume, more graphics friendly and doesn’t consume much shelf space. However, the downside is they aren’t recyclable. 
A business has legal duty to meet general environmental obligations .The effects should be mitigated by use of more recyclable materials for packing rather than using plastics or other non degradable materials.
On the other hand, the consumer should also be aware that the manufacturers are not liable for disposal of the waste produced from the packaging. Customers should give preference to the products with minimum covering or to the products packed with recyclable material.
In conclusion, both the producers and consumers should put their best foot forward to stop this malpractice. The manufacturers should voluntarily reduce packaging and give more stress on using recyclable materials. On the other side, the consumers should refrain from buying excessively packaged products and prefer products with packaging that could be reused, composted and recycled.


----------



## Prash2533

*E2*

*Many people think regions affect successful persons. What is your opinion about native regions and accomplished person influence on the regions they belong to?
Word Count 284*
Success is not dependent on a single reason and is achieved on collective basis like upbringing, social environment, aptitude, attitude, passion and determination. Nevertheless, every aspect to get success has an involvement of the said features and is a matter of discussion. There is no assertion that successful people belong to a particular region
The foremost influence on a successful person’s life is of his upbringing. It does not mean that son of a priest will always be successful and that of a dacoit will always be criminal. However the values nourished during childhood offshoots the seed of success. Subsequently the social environment around the person also impacts his attitude towards success. In addition, the education has a vital role in developing the aptitude. Lastly courage, will power and full determination are the pillars for feat.

If we observe the lives of most successful people in the world, they have achieved success from travelling to different parts of the world and not in the countries they were born. Benjamin Franklin, Alexander Graham Bell, Khalil Gibran, Albert Einstein, Mother Teresa all became more famous out of their native regions. Swami Vivekananda travelled throughout India to gain the knowledge of Indian culture and became successful in America with his famous discourse at Chicago. Many Indian entrepreneurs like L.N Mittal, Anil Agarwal and Indian CEO’s of MNC’s like Microsoft and Pepsico have accomplished their triumph miles away from their home country.
To a large extent, belonging to a specific region is not a criteria or a key to become a successful icon. It is hard work and commitment which have a vital part to play in every victorious story. Success comes to those who will and dare.


----------



## Prash2533

*E3*

*The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the governments, organization or each individuals?
Word Count 288*
Climate change and global warming are one of the greatest concerns in current scenario. The rise in global temperatures, melting of glaciers, increase in sea levels, depletion of ozone layer, cataclysms like tsunami have been due to the enhanced exploitation of natural resources, deforestation and pollution by mankind. To overcome this absurdly dangerous contingency, it becomes an ethical duty of all the three above mentioned units to take the initiatives at their level and save the environment for human existence.
The world governments meet ever and anon to parley the issue and follow the protocols established together to reduce the carbon emission. All the developed or developing economies need to make sure that their growth should not hamper the existing ecosystem. Governments should subsidize the clean energy solutions and fund the research programs to save the Earth. Strict laws should be legislated for pollution control and be made sure that they are adhered with religious fervor. 
The business organizations need to partner with more innovative ideas from the business perspective with little impact on environment. More funds should be allocated to research and development of saving energy and stress should be given on controlling industrial waste and carbon emissions.
In addition, individual contribution at grass root level can play a major role in saving the environment. People should be encouraged to adopt recycled products, pursue rain water harvesting, consume non conventional sources of energy and use more of public transport system.
In nutshell, it’s not a sole responsibility of a single party but a collective contribution of all three factions to take the required steps with celerity to save the environment. The only way forward, if we want to make our world salubrious, is to get everybody involved.


----------



## Prash2533

*E4*

*Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
Word Count 295*
TV has become an inescapable part of contemporary culture, since its invention in late 19th century. It is no longer an urban commodity but a necessary part of every household. We depend on TV for entertainment, news, education, culture, weather, sports and music. The idiot box has evolved as Smart TV after integration with Internet. People from all age groups find something relevant to their tastes on Television, as there are a large number of channels running on it.
Television plays an important role for toddlers and youngsters to learn from the educational and entertaining material. Kids start learning from their favorite cartoon shows like Teletubbies and MisterMaker. Channels like Discovery and History help children to learn a lot through documentaries on different subjects. Reality shows especially talent shows provide a platform to display your repertoires to a larger audience.
In addition to this, it keeps people aware of what’s happening throughout the world through news channel. They keep you updated about latest social, political, financial events taking place nationally as well as internationally. Advertisements help you to know what current products are available in the market for your use.
Apart from this, it’s a great source of entertainment. You can watch your favorite sports, movies, and music videos on the tube. Serials with different genres like comedy, drama, adventure, fictions and non fictions keep you glued to TV. 
However, some people do argue that watching television makes you lethargic and enervate your energy. But in my opinion, television watching, if done in a prudent way can work wonders for everyone. It has a lot of things to give, but it depends what you take from it. An anonymous has said,” Television is an anesthetic for the pain of the modern world” and is the most apt adage.


----------



## Prash2533

*E5*

*Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
Word Count 278*
Decision making is an inevitable task to run an organization. The company top level authorities vested with the privilege to take major decision for the company should not ignore the suggestions and ideas from the subordinates or other employees working for the common goal.
Foremost, the leader of an organization should assay the issue with all employees so everyone is aware of it, and then make a decision after evaluating all the information, ideas and alternatives available. Moreover, the employees should be encouraged to take operational decision applicable to day to day activities to nurture accountability and responsibility in them. The decision taking authority lies with the senior management; however, it is equally important to see that the decisions are accepted by the employees. It adds more transparency in the organization and keeps the workforce motivated to perform their tasks.
In contrast to this, collective decisions have the tendency to be divergent and lead to chaos. All decisions cannot be taken after discussions with employees. People are people and sometimes emotional responses come before rational responses. Additionally, rivalries and vested interests do come into picture where people simply take different views on the same facts. The management has to play a powerful and valuable role to take the final call in the ambiguity.
In conclusion, for organizations to run smoothly and progress, it is important to promote employee initiatives; empower them to be more innovative to find the solutions to the problems and reward them appositely. To sum up, an anonymous thinker has said, “Diverse thinking may always led to better decision making.” which can always help the management to take better and informed decisions for everyone’s growth.


----------



## Prash2533

*E6*

*Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model for youngsters. Do u support it or not? (Agree/Disagree)*
Word Count 295
Fascination with the famous has been a human phenomenon that goes as far back as recorded history. Humans are captivated by those they see as glamorous. We idolize our film stars and sports figure, follow their every move, and treat them as modern gods. It is perfectly human to compare ourselves to others, and modern celebrity worship is the perfect forum for this behavior. The most affected section of the society is the gullible teenagers who easily get inspired by the lifestyle of the glamorous figures. 
We all admire the hardships of the sportsmen and film actors who have risen to the pinnacle in their field. They are the true inspiration not only for their native country but for all the people throughout the world. . Currently, many global organizations engage them as their ambassadors to reach masses. Prominent cricketers and film stars have inspired a lot of common people to imitate them and enter the very industry through hard work and determination. 
However, the callow rookies follow the lives of their role models to the point of obsession. Some people are bumptious and flaunt their fame even though they have not accomplished any major thing in their life that can motivate others. These people create a fan following on social media sites by spreading sensational rumors about others, just not to become dormant.
Though I completely support the celebrities being the role model for the youngsters, as they have more impact on the adolescents but still believe that youth should follow them only to pace forward and not blindly copy their lifestyle. After all they are also human beings and we should realize that a man's worth should not be judged by his possessions, rather by the journey he goes through to achieve those possessions.


----------



## Prash2533

*E7*

*In education system, assessment through written formal examinations is valid or not.
Word Count 289*
Assessment plays a crucial role in any curriculum. It is required to evaluate the performance of the student’s understanding of the subject. Assessments not only measure achievement of learning outcomes but they also classify or grade student achievement. However, what kind of assessment is required to record the student’s abilities is definitely a matter of discussion. All assessment techniques either conventional written exams or contemporary formats have some advantages and disadvantages, and there is no single assessment method that results in a perfect assessment. 
The age old traditional written examinations, confirms what the examinees have learned about the subject, they are being tested against. It provides consistency of grading: same answers get same marks; anonymity: teacher is not biased and accountability: in case of dispute over a student’s mark. Written exams have more width and can cover a larger area of the course. 
Contrary to this, written exams inculcate rote learning. Students hit the books just before the exams and pull an all nighters to memorize them. It encourages surface learning and complete picture of student’s performance cannot be assessed. The poor handwriting of the student can be a nuisance and can diminish his grades. There are more chances of cheating and plagiarism which defeats the overall purpose of assay.
Nowadays, there are more assessment methods which can be used for evaluation like oral assessments, practical assignments, project works and presentations, with each option evolving different traits in the learner.
Summing up, with a famous saying, “… If we teach today as we taught yesterday, we rob our children of tomorrow…”, we need to follow the more advanced techniques to analyze the current generation’s adroitness. Modern education requires modern methods of evaluation and only written assessments cannot corroborate it.


----------



## Prash2533

*E8*

* Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
(Word Count 288*)

The vogue of shopping in the malls has seen a sharp rise in last decade. The inclination to shop at local markets or small shops has dwindled. People prefer to shop in malls as it provides comfort, entertainment, diversity, mall essence, convenience and luxury from the perspective of shoppers. A visit to the shopping malls over the weekend has been a new fashion, where people plan in advance to visit their favorite mall.
A trip to the mall serves various purpose of the family that includes shopping, entertainment and eating together in the restaurants. The shopping malls have stores of all national and international brands available in front of the walked in buyer. Additionally, from daily groceries to clothing, electronic gadgets to furniture, malls provide the whole shopping experience under the same roof. Moreover, multiplexes with multiple screens provide entertainment to the masses, as people enjoy watching movies along with shopping. Furthermore, food courts and eating joints allows families to spend time eating out together in malls.
In contrast, small shops are unable to provide the complete variety that the malls provide. Apart from this, they come handy when you need an item and do not have time to rush to the out of skirts mall. . Their vicinity to the residential locations adds convenience to the shoppers. In addition, street markets promote traditional culture and represent ethnic, linguistic and social homogeneity that helps in nurturing consumer values.
To sum up, Shopping malls offer hedonic pleasure to shoppers comprising adventure, gratification, social status, value and lifestyle. Shopping at malls generate arousal among shoppers and stimulates exploring attitude among consumers about innovative products and services. Thus, we can conclude from above reasons that large shopping malls are gradually replacing small shops.


----------



## Prash2533

*E9*

*Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions*
Necessity is the mother of all inventions. Without inventions, humans would never have advanced from the days of the cave men. In fact, the cave men, themselves, invented simple tools. Even so, inventions often bring problems, as well as progress. 
Some of the simplest inventions like fire and wheel have made the most tremendous changes in the development of civilizations. Antibiotics in healthcare, airplanes in transportation, cameras in photography, refrigerators in kitchens and microwaves in cooking, have made our life so easy and meaningful. Invention of internet has shrunk the globe and we can access any information within seconds from remote areas of the world. Gadgets like smart phones are so handy that we can do n number of tasks such as education and entertainment together with a small device. Robotics and satellites have coveted new avenues to explore out of the earth.
With each benefit that a new invention brings, it is arguable that it also has some negative effect on people and their environment. Use of pesticides and insecticides has decreased the quality of soil and subsequently impeded the standard of editable food. Use of automobiles has increased the pollutants in atmosphere. Automation of tasks using the machinery has increased the unemployment rates globally. Machines have become more reliable than human beings and the whole world is dependent on them.
Thus, the inventions have their own benefits and also have its flaws. The use of nuclear energy is the biggest illustration of it. One of the cheapest and cleanest source of energy can do havoc with the life system of all living beings if the reactor becomes unstable. In conclusion, the inventions should be for the betterment of the mankind and should not pose a threat to humankind.


----------



## dreamliner

Hello all,

Today I met one of the PTE administrator who is responsible for handling the exams in the test centers. 
Means, he is a person employee.

According to him, he say the PTE software in the test centers been revised and most of the test centers have new software version. That is why now days the 'answer short questions' are coming with images. 

Also he claims that the new software has tougher evaluation rules, means the system lenient has been reduced. Hence scoring is not like before.

If you see 'answer short questions' with images, it's new software version.

Mates, please share your thoughts so that it can be spread to all.

Even I am struggling to get desired score and this information in nightmare..

Thanks to all.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

*E10*

* ANY NEW TECHNOLOGICAL DEVELOPMENT IN THE RECENT YEARS IS A BOON OR CURSE FOR THE SOCIETY IN GENERAL *
A great invention opens the door to a new era in human history. From the primitive time to the current era, the Internet has been a fascinating invention throughout history. It is assumed that currently 50 % of the world population uses internet in their daily life.
The Internet carries a wide range of information resources and services, such as mobile applications, the World Wide Web (WWW) sites, emails, game consoles, VOIP calls and file sharing networks. Additionally, the Internet can be accessed almost anywhere by numerous means such as Mobile phones, data cards, handheld game consoles and cellular routers which allow users to connect to the Internet wirelessly.
Moreover, Internet is playing a vital role in fields of Education: search engines such as Google have been greatly beneficial for students, researchers, and anybody seeking to gain knowledge on a subject; Communication: social media, emails, chats, and other avenues instantly connects all over the world; Entertainment: play games, stream videos, listen to music, and even read books; and Comfort: purchase just anything without having to leave your bedroom.
In contrast, it has also brought evils such as identity theft which has subsequently resulted in forgeries. Pornography has increased tremendously and easy access to it by children is a serious concern. Also, addiction to social sites, online games and other time consuming things are beginning to take over the youth.
The Internet is such a powerful invention that could accelerate the rate at which further world-changing inventions are created. At the same time, some fear that our ability to communicate, work, play and do business via the Internet breaks down our ties to local communities and socially isolates us. Like any invention, the good or ill it accomplishes will come from how we choose to use it.


----------



## Prash2533

*E11*

*It is argued that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
Word Count 286*
Marriage is the process by which two people make their relationship public, official, and permanent. It is the union of two people who commit to loving and caring for each other and to sharing the burdens and benefits of domestic life. To marry before finishing school or before getting a job is a personal choice. Education, employment and marriage are decisive events of everybody’s life and sometimes it becomes difficult to prioritize one on behalf of others. 
The idiosyncrasy of believers in early marriage is ‘Don’t put off until tomorrow what you can do today’. Advocates of early marriage, argue that it is the stage of relationship and not the stage of education that should determine the time of marriage. In addition to this, it is also augmented that the joy and vigor of youth is most ebulliently expressed in young love. It gives you a chance to grow together and makes you more responsible in early part of life. Apart from this, the chances of progeny are more in younger age compared to late 30’s.
However, others refute the above thought with their own notion that ‘Good things come to those who wait’. It becomes difficult to manage times between study and family when you have more responsibilities on your plate. In fact, the stress of studying and working at the same time as well as meeting married expenses can create immense strain in a young marriage.
To indulge in sacrosanct institution like marriage and make it last long, requires physical and psychological maturity, social conscientiousness and financial stability. In my opinion, getting tied in nuptial knot while in college can pose a challenge to both the education and the marriage.


----------



## Prash2533

*E12*

*Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts. What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples....
WORD COUNT 289*
Nowadays, there seems to be a great number of young adults making the news for causing harm to others. Kids are indulging in absurd acts such as setting fellow students on fire, sexually and physically assaulting peers, carrying guns to the school, driving under the influence of alcohol, and excessive group bullying leading to suicide. Most of the times, it has been observed that spoiled brats whose tantrums have been accepted by parents are found to be involved in these kind of bizarre incidents. 
From the outset, family is considered to be the first institution where a child learns the primary lessons on how to behave in society. Additionally, parents teach the moral values to their offspring and inculcate the knowledge they have inherited from their ancestors. So, parents do exercise reasonable care, supervision, protection, and control over their kids. Parents held accountable for their children's delinquent behavior are more likely to reinforce appropriate behavior in the youth.
In contrast, it is argued that parents should not be held legally responsible for children’s actions because not all parents are aware of what their kids are doing. In addition, parental influence is merely one factor that shapes a child’s moral compass, with other influences including, and not exhaustively, teachers in school, friends, religion and the law. Moreover, if the parents are too authoritative, then children will lose their confidence and will always be dependent on their parents.
In conclusion, a child is a parent’s responsibility and thus, parent should be responsible for their child’s well being, their actions and behavior. However, parents of unsupervised minors should not be penalized severely; instead they should be reprimand to attend the parenting skills training classes, perform community services and /or pay a fine.


----------



## Prash2533

*E13*

* Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.
Word Count : 283*
In our quotidian life, we often see big billboards, print advertisements and emails with huge discount offers on various products available in the market. It is definitely alluring to the customer and helps the companies to attract new customers by giving something at cheaper price than other peer products. However, it is also arguable that, does it win the loyalty of the customer to the product?
A company usually offers discounts to customers for various reasons like special holiday season, inventory clearance or going out of business. This results in burgeoning increase in customer traffic as people cannot resist a sale. Discounts do work to the advantage of both parties. As an illustration, a startup might get a customer by offering a deal and vice versa a customer might get a deal for his favorite product on marketing companies like Groupon.

Nevertheless, there are also some negative aspects associated to discount offers in a business. Although this strategy increases the top-line, but it directly hits the bottom-line as profit margin decreases. Additionally it sets a preconceived notion in the customer’s mind that the given product will always be available at discounted price. Furthermore, it trashes the product value being cheaply available and makes the business dishonest about pricing. Companies like Apple, or Cartier hardly offer discounts on their products still they are considered the best brands in their category.
In conclusion, discounting is like a highly addictive drug whereas customer fidelilty is a valuable commodity. Sales and discounts can hurt your business in the long run by decreasing the perceived value of your produce, but adding value can inspire customers to spend more, come back time and time again and endorse your product.


----------



## Prash2533

*E14*

*Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and whether u support them or not
Word Count 289*
In recent years there has been an emergence of new sporting forms that have presented alternatives and potential challenges to conventional sport practices. Broadly termed as Lifestyle sports (or extreme sports) refers to of a wide range of mostly individualized activities, ranging from established sports like climbing, surfing and skateboarding, to new activities like parkour, wake boarding, B.A.S.E. jumping and white water river boarding. 
The main reasons why people go for dangerous sports are: they get the thrill out of it along with taking risks by challenging their abilities and potentials. It gives a sense of satisfaction when such spunky folks come face to face with fears while bungee jumping, rock climbing and so on. In addition, going through a dangerous experience gives them courage and confidence to face the hurdles of their daily life. 
Another reason for pursuing such sports is that there is a lot of fame and money involved in them. Individuals become cynosure of all eyes by doing stunts like jumping from tall buildings. They feel great when they flash in newspapers and TV news channels or when their name appears in the Guinness Book of World Records. Once being famous, they make money by doing advertisements for businesses which hire them to endorse their products.
In conclusion, though I completely support them yet, these audacious sports, with high levels of inherent danger, should fall under the control of regulated bodies and stringent steps should be taken to reduce the risks involved. First of all, these sports should be performed after sufficient training and under tutelage of trained mentors. Additionally, all safety precautions should be taken during participation. If all proposed actions are taken, we can reduce the risks and trim down the fatalities involved.


----------



## Prash2533

*E15*

*Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
Word Count: 288*
Communication is described as exchange of ideas or thoughts through speaking, writing or any other source of medium. The process started with smoking signals from primitive men, followed by transmitting messages through birds and later using postal mails, telegraphs and telephones. However, in the last ten years, there has been a revolutionary change in communication with invention of mobile phones, emails, social media sites and instant messengers.
User is able to send the information through emails instantly or can start an immediate call through mobile phones. The use of social networking sites has been a boon in modern era. Positively, the interaction among people becomes more diverse and popular because there are more convenient ways to communicate with each other. In addition, it helps people to expand their social circle globally. People now are getting closer despite of geographical distances.
On the other hand, there are some drawbacks in this development. We are now gradually forgetting how to make a proper conversation. Also, the appearance of short codes has made students forget how to make a grammatical sentence with correct spell checks. Apart from this, through social networking sites, people create new “cyber relationships” which are not only unstable, but also lead to many criminal issues like Internet forgeries. 
All in all, technology has completely changed the way we are communicating to the world and has abysmal impact on our relationships. As Charles Dickens said “Electric communication will never be a substitute for the face of someone who with their soul encourages another person to be brave and true.” We should utilize it to expand our circle of friends but we should also learn how to maintain and treasure our relationship without being obsessed with the virtual life.


----------



## Prash2533

*E16*

*Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effect. Do u agree or disagree?
Word Count : 287*
Learning a new language involves an obvious amount of effort for anyone, either a child or an adult. The choice to expose children to second-language education is a choice with lasting effects. However, is it a positive to the future prospects of children or results in negative outcome, is the matter of discussion and could be correlated in below paragraphs.
One of the most remarkable disadvantages that bilingual children have is that they might start speaking three to six months later. In addition, learning a new language puts extra cognitive stress on children. This can result in cultural confusion in some cases, especially when a child is of a multi-ethnic background as they will temporarily mix languages. Moreover, there are a numbers of factors at school and at home that thwart the process of learning a foreign language such as: unsuccessful attempt at integration into society, unavailability of teachers, lack of classrooms, parents and teachers fluency into the foreign language, among others.
On the contrary, knowing other languages and understanding other cultures is a 21st Century skill set for all students as they prepare to live and work in a global society. Exposure of children to a foreign language makes them more fluent in the language which comes fairly easily, rapidly and without an ascent. The cognitive benefits to learning a foreign language include: better problem solving and critical thinking skills; more creative enhanced memory and better multi tasking abilities.
In summary, it is critical for every individual to learn and to communicate in different languages to succeed within any society, in this globalized world. The sooner a person starts putting efforts in it, the better it turns the native more fluent and master of second language.


----------



## suhaz4

try ptecracker.blogspot.com


----------



## romero2005

dreamliner said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I met one of the PTE administrator who is responsible for handling the exams in the test centers.
> Means, he is a person employee.
> 
> According to him, he say the PTE software in the test centers been revised and most of the test centers have new software version. That is why now days the 'answer short questions' are coming with images.
> 
> Also he claims that the new software has tougher evaluation rules, means the system lenient has been reduced. Hence scoring is not like before.
> 
> If you see 'answer short questions' with images, it's new software version.
> 
> Mates, please share your thoughts so that it can be spread to all.
> 
> Even I am struggling to get desired score and this information in nightmare..
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I did my exams 27 th n I could not crack it. However I did not received any answer short questions but I got 2 writing sentence after hearing it in the listening section. my exam was harder when comparing with previous exams. also I got only line graphs with complected data.


----------



## Queenie9072

I took the practice test B yesterday and here is the result: 
Overall Score: 64
Communicative Skills

Listening 63
Reading 67
Speaking 56
Writing 70

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 41
Pronunciation 40
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

I'm so stressed out as having quite much trouble with the speaking. I already changed a new headset which helped to improve my speaking by 10 points comparing to my previous attempt. I probably have to practice a lot to get 65. Can someone suggest how many sentences should be enough for Describe images & Retell lecture? Does the content really count or if we keep our talk fluently, there's still a high chance of cracking them? 

By the way, I have never had problem with IELTS Listening & Reading (always > 8) but I must say PTE L & R are quite challenging. Surprisingly, PTE writing is the only skill I consistently achieved the targeted score which I always struggle with IELTS.


----------



## mceci

Queenie9072 said:


> I took the practice test B yesterday and here is the result:
> Overall Score: 64
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 67
> Speaking 56
> Writing 70
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 41
> Pronunciation 40
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm so stressed out as having quite much trouble with the speaking. I already changed a new headset which helped to improve my speaking by 10 points comparing to my previous attempt. I probably have to practice a lot to get 65. Can someone suggest how many sentences should be enough for Describe images & Retell lecture? Does the content really count or if we keep our talk fluently, there's still a high chance of cracking them?
> 
> By the way, I have never had problem with IELTS Listening & Reading (always > 8) but I must say PTE L & R are quite challenging. Surprisingly, PTE writing is the only skill I consistently achieved the targeted score which I always struggle with IELTS.



Hi,

I have similar scores.. Here are my results. 

Mock 1 & 2 
Listening 57 / 58
Reading 55 / 55
Speaking 43 / 48
Writing 59 / 60

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47 / 90
Oral Fluency 34 / 41
Pronunciation 22 / 43
Spelling 55 / 73
Vocabulary 79 / 68
Written Discourse 90 / 75

I dont find a solution. I really listen my speaking and it´s ok... Some pause but nothing important. 
Someone who has similar results and found a solution?


----------



## dreamsanj

great Job Prash2533

well it will guide the others in the right direaction.

People waiting to write PTE, Plan not to waste to much time on writing paper. its fairly simple.
you have set of essays, practice 2 per day. if you have been bugged by IELTS writing fang of 6.5 then PTE is very easy.

concentrate on being more than 200 and with in 280 words. Practice so much that in exam you just write fluently without spelling mistakes and grammar errors.


----------



## mceci

Hi! Again...

To the experts in PTE... Do I have any chance to achieve tomorrow 65 if today I get this results in the mock:

Mock 1 (July 20) & 2 (Sep.30) 
Listening 57 / 58
Reading 55 / 55
Speaking 43 / 48
Writing 59 / 60

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47 / 90
Oral Fluency 34 / 41
Pronunciation 22 / 43
Spelling 55 / 73
Vocabulary 79 / 68
Written Discourse 90 / 75

THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Zee_04

Even I appeared on 27th and below are my scores:

Date 15-Jul-16 / 27-Sep-16
Overall Score 61	60
Communicative Skills 
Listening 58	65
Reading 58	53
Speaking 63	58
Writing 63	68
Enabling Skills 
Grammar 30	64
Oral Fluency 64	47
Pronounciation 45	45
Spelling 68	68
Vocabulary 52	75
Written Disclosure	77	79


----------



## Zee_04

I don't understand why scores dip in Reading and speaking? Do any one know good classes for PTA who have received good score after coaching?


----------



## dreamsanj

Zee_04 said:


> I don't understand why scores dip in Reading and speaking? Do any one know good classes for PTA who have received good score after coaching?


well zee. 
training can help you upto one point. but what is most important is your own prepration.

I have trained a lot of people from here and facebook group who approached me. some found high success and some are still struggling. we as trainer can only give you strategies to succeed. But those who fail to apply them have hard time succeeding.

Question yourself.
How many newspaper do you read everyday..( Times of INDIA.. bro its not news paper. its extension of debonair) .
Do you cross your heart and say that with your friends you speak or make an sincere effort to speak in english. 
did you invest your time in improving your grammer before these exams. you might be knowing it all. but a refresher at least.
have you been reading english novels, watching accented english movies without having trouble of understanding the speech.

I asked one of my trainee back in Dec 2015 to see Game of thrones, Suits and House of cards. He struggled initial weeks to understand. but his persistance got him a good listening score .( he was 54-56,, when he went for his 4th he secured 76)

PTE is straight forward test. no need to pay anyone for training. you can score high if you work hard for it.


----------



## dreamsanj

mceci said:


> Hi! Again...
> 
> To the experts in PTE... Do I have any chance to achieve tomorrow 65 if today I get this results in the mock:
> 
> Mock 1 (July 20) & 2 (Sep.30)
> Listening 57 / 58
> Reading 55 / 55
> Speaking 43 / 48
> Writing 59 / 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47 / 90
> Oral Fluency 34 / 41
> Pronunciation 22 / 43
> Spelling 55 / 73
> Vocabulary 79 / 68
> Written Discourse 90 / 75
> 
> THANKS A LOT!


Meci,

looks a lot hard but a better attempt from you on the D Day should see you over the line. work on your pronunciation. be loud but not scream. be clear in getting your english words out. 
rest you need to practice reading test against the time. keep 28 min timer and practice.


----------



## naveen1224

Zee_04 said:


> I don't understand why scores dip in Reading and speaking? Do any one know good classes for PTA who have received good score after coaching?


There is a institute HSL in hyderabad especially for PTE. they also give you their own material. Fee is also nominal when compared to other institutes.


----------



## commie_rick

dreamliner said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I met one of the PTE administrator who is responsible for handling the exams in the test centers.
> Means, he is a person employee.
> 
> According to him, he say the PTE software in the test centers been revised and most of the test centers have new software version. That is why now days the 'answer short questions' are coming with images.
> 
> Also he claims that the new software has tougher evaluation rules, means the system lenient has been reduced. Hence scoring is not like before.
> 
> If you see 'answer short questions' with images, it's new software version.
> 
> Mates, please share your thoughts so that it can be spread to all.
> 
> Even I am struggling to get desired score and this information in nightmare..
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



Tougher evaluation rule should not scare or deter anyone from studying. Like any examinations, the questions and marking scheme will change or get more difficult. 

Would you agree that the university curriculum now is different from many a decade ago? I'm sure ielts changes it's questions as well. 

Let's this not despair us, keep studying, read, write and speak english everyday if you can. Thanks for sharing information nonetheless. Good luck to everyone


----------



## hariyerra

commie_rick said:


> Tougher evaluation rule should not scare or deter anyone from studying. Like any examinations, the questions and marking scheme will change or get more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree that the university curriculum now is different from many a decade ago? I'm sure ielts changes it's questions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's this not despair us, keep studying, read, write and speak english everyday if you can. Thanks for sharing information nonetheless. Good luck to everyone




That's true.. I appeared exam on sep'24. I too got images in answer short questions and they were not so difficult to answer. In addition, I got all line and bar graphs( too much of information in each graph), then I was discouraged for a moment and found difficulty in answering first graph. Later, I realised not to stop fluency and pronouncing the words though gathering much information from graph is difficult. Finally, that gave me 81 in speaking.

So, let the questions be tough, but we need to maintain the fluency and pronunciation in speaking.

Keep the momentum.. all the best..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

naveen1224 said:


> There is a institute HSL in hyderabad especially for PTE. they also give you their own material. Fee is also nominal when compared to other institutes.


Did you attend this coaching personally? Did it help boost your scores?
I'm in desperate need of 79+ in all sections, and successfully scored so in LRW THREE times, with Writing 90 each time. And my SPEAKING scores - 74, 62, 55 
You can imagine my plight.

I know I'm a fluent English speaker and have decent pronunciation, day-in and day-out I deal with our US partners and communicate with ease.

Hence, I need some genuine third person to assess my pronunciation critically.

Note- I gave my exam at STORM group for all the three attempts.


----------



## uday63

OZCallingUs said:


> Did you attend this coaching personally? Did it help boost your scores?
> I'm in desperate need of 79+ in all sections, and successfully scored so in LRW THREE times, with Writing 90 each time. And my SPEAKING scores - 74, 62, 55
> You can imagine my plight.
> 
> I know I'm a fluent English speaker and have decent pronunciation, day-in and day-out I deal with our US partners and communicate with ease.
> 
> Hence, I need some genuine third person to assess my pronunciation critically.
> 
> Note- I gave my exam at STORM group for all the three attempts.


HSL was good especially for speaking

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

Please review my essay . I took a little over 12 mins to write this one. 

Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?
Over packaging is becoming a trend among the producers, who do creative and expensive packages even though it is unnecessary. I opine that responsibilities lie with the producers, to ensure that consumer products aren’t over packed. 
One of the major disadvantages of over packaging is the cost that comes along with it, even small items such as tablets are packed in flashy cardboard boxes, and this indirectly causes the price of the tablets to go high. Instead, tablets could be packed in small pouches that will occupy less space and as well cost a marginal amount of what it is spent today. 
The other drawback of over packaging is that consumers are made to believe that they are buying a large quantity, but in fact, it is not the consumables that occupy a lot of space, but the packaging items. For example, potato chips packets sold in supermarkets give a false impression that the packet is full of chips, but in truth, it is filled by a lot of air. 
To conclude, though consumers are the ones who are affected by over packaging, producers should understand that consumers are key to their success and should take efforts to curb this practice of over packaging.


----------



## commie_rick

im still quite unsure of the scoring for pte a.

i need 20 points for eoi points, that means getting a 79 for each sections.

if all of my sections are 83 except for 1 which is 78. on the overall, i still score more than 78. will i still get 20 points for eoi ?


----------



## OZCallingUs

commie_rick said:


> im still quite unsure of the scoring for pte a.
> 
> i need 20 points for eoi points, that means getting a 79 for each sections.
> 
> if all of my sections are 83 except for 1 which is 78. on the overall, i still score more than 78. will i still get 20 points for eoi ?


Nope, overall score is not considered. Each section needs to be >=79. That's the harsh reality


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Please review my essay . I took a little over 12 mins to write this one.
> 
> Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?
> Over packaging is becoming a trend among the producers, who do creative and expensive packages even though it is unnecessary. I opine that responsibilities lie with the producers, to ensure that consumer products aren’t over packed.
> One of the major disadvantages of over packaging is the cost that comes along with it, even small items such as tablets are packed in flashy cardboard boxes, and this indirectly causes the price of the tablets to go high. Instead, tablets could be packed in small pouches that will occupy less space and as well cost a marginal amount of what it is spent today.
> The other drawback of over packaging is that consumers are made to believe that they are buying a large quantity, but in fact, it is not the consumables that occupy a lot of space, but the packaging items. For example, potato chips packets sold in supermarkets give a false impression that the packet is full of chips, but in truth, it is filled by a lot of air.
> To conclude, though consumers are the ones who are affected by over packaging, producers should understand that consumers are key to their success and should take efforts to curb this practice of over packaging.




i will give my 2 cents worth. ive underlined words which show variety and appropriate vocabulary. i believe the key is quality , no quantity. therefore words which are fitting to the context is important.


'Over packaging is becoming a trend among the producers, who do creative and expensive packages even though it is unnecessary' < this can be replaced with ' It has become a trend for producers to overpackage products with creative but expensive packages .....' . followed by examples why creative packaging is expensive and other negative factors which you have mentioned.

i like the ending. you have give a strong justification and reinforcing your point of view.
Overall i think you are doing fine. when is your exam btw ?


----------



## commie_rick

OZCallingUs said:


> Nope, overall score is not considered. Each section needs to be >=79. That's the harsh reality


[email protected] it, no wonder people are complaining. i should study hard :llama::llama:


----------



## commie_rick

this is an essay which i wrote. Please give your honest comments , if it's bad, just say it. I'm here to learn and improve.


_Some people think placing advertisements in university is a great resource for schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits studens by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors. 

Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. 

Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading._

================================================


Schools with ample funding produce better students.

One stark contrast between top and average universities are their campus facilities and teaching staff. It is a known fact that senior executives of fortune 500 companies and leaders of the world are educated at top universities with billions of endowment fund.

As everything comes with a cost, so does better quality materials.
Schools require large amount of funds to finance the operating costings I.e lease or purchase of land, building maintenance, utility bills, staff salaries. so why should they not turn to advertisements?

Some might argue that the students are being exploited. However for every problem, a feasible solution exist.
As such, schools could form a committee to monitor and approve the types of advertisements. I.e These advertisements could be potential employers who require graduate from certain faculty. Such advertisements can also be grouped into themes such as career-fairs. 

Placing advertisements in schools is a surely one of the great resources for additional funding.
As the landscape of the country’ economy changes ,so would its demand I.e smarter, knowledgeable work-force, cutting technologies and inventions to streamline businesses and improves human lives.
Therefore, as schools should utilize corporate sponsors and advertisements as an avenue to receive additional funding to provide tools for the future leaders of the world.


----------



## snowingreen

Thanks Commie_rick, Much appreciated. I haven't booked my exam yet, as I am struggling in speaking section. Planning to take a PTE Gold test, this weekend, though.


----------



## FFacs

commie_rick said:


> this is an essay which i wrote. Please give your honest comments , if it's bad, just say it. I'm here to learn and improve.
> 
> 
> _Some people think placing advertisements in university is a great resource for schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits studens by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors.
> 
> Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position.
> 
> Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading._
> 
> ================================================
> 
> 
> Schools with ample funding produce better students.
> 
> One stark contrast between top and average universities are their campus facilities and teaching staff. It is a known fact that senior executives of fortune 500 companies and leaders of the world are educated at top universities with billions of endowment fund.
> 
> As everything comes with a cost, so does better quality materials.
> Schools require large amount of funds to finance the operating costings I.e lease or purchase of land, building maintenance, utility bills, staff salaries. so why should they not turn to advertisements?
> 
> Some might argue that the students are being exploited. However for every problem, a feasible solution exist.
> As such, schools could form a committee to monitor and approve the types of advertisements. I.e These advertisements could be potential employers who require graduate from certain faculty. Such advertisements can also be grouped into themes such as career-fairs.
> 
> Placing advertisements in schools is a surely one of the great resources for additional funding.
> As the landscape of the country’ economy changes ,so would its demand I.e smarter, knowledgeable work-force, cutting technologies and inventions to streamline businesses and improves human lives.
> Therefore, as schools should utilize corporate sponsors and advertisements as an avenue to receive additional funding to provide tools for the future leaders of the world.



One thing you need to focus on is whether you have actually addressed the question. You appear to be trying to demonstrate the breadth of your understanding by arguing multiple positions. That is not what us being asked. Resist the urge to show you understand diverse viewpoints and answer the question being asked.


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> One thing you need to focus on is whether you have actually addressed the question. You appear to be trying to demonstrate the breadth of your understanding by arguing multiple positions. That is not what us being asked. Resist the urge to show you understand diverse viewpoints and answer the question being asked.


Just to clarify, that doesn't mean you can't recognise counterpoints, but position needs to be clear and soundly reinforced.


----------



## ramvijay

Friends,

I have planned to attent PTE on mid of November 2016 . Have provided 45 days of time to practice. I need to score _65+ in each_. I dont have much confidence. I can say *My level of English is average only*. But I have decided one thing for sure. "*To make it on the 1st attempt itself*"

I am planning to go for training . 

Gone thro E2Language Youtube materials. It was good. How abt "E2Language Paid training"? Have anyone attended it?


----------



## commie_rick

FFacs said:


> One thing you need to focus on is whether you have actually addressed the question. You appear to be trying to demonstrate the breadth of your understanding by arguing multiple positions. That is not what us being asked. Resist the urge to show you understand diverse viewpoints and answer the question being asked.





FFacs said:


> Just to clarify, that doesn't mean you can't recognise counterpoints, but position needs to be clear and soundly reinforced.


I based my writing format on these two websites .

Counterargument |

https://www.kibin.com/essay-writing-blog/argumentative-essay-outline/


There are many formats , adding hooks , punchline , adding counter argument followed by a u turn to the support . The hardest part is since it is marked by a computer , we need to know what is it looking for . A human marking the paper is able to rationalize, not the computers.

Please advise on how I should word my essay


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Thanks Commie_rick, Much appreciated. I haven't booked my exam yet, as I am struggling in speaking section. Planning to take a PTE Gold test, this weekend, though.


Can you help me out with my essay ?


----------



## bonkers911

I took my first marked practice tests. My results have not come out as I expected. 

This is how they turned out to be:

Reading 64
Writing 77
Listening 77
Speaking 73


Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 47

And I want to score 79+ in my actual exam. Please suggest that what should I do? How should I practice?

I took IELTS earlier on 16th July: My score was L -8.5 R-8.0 W-7.5 S-7.0


----------



## snowingreen

commie_rick said:


> Can you help me out with my essay ?


Hi commie_rick..
I am not an expert, so giving a general comment. 

There are many valid points,but I felt there is a lack of cohesiveness in the essay. 
I would suggest you write essays such a way that your 2nd line of paragraph is always an extension or an example of the 1st line. 
And Take a side and just stick with it.


----------



## deepthimudigonda

ramvijay said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have planned to attent PTE on mid of November 2016 . Have provided 45 days of time to practice. I need to score _65+ in each_. I dont have much confidence. I can say *My level of English is average only*. But I have decided one thing for sure. "*To make it on the 1st attempt itself*"
> 
> I am planning to go for training .
> 
> Gone thro E2Language Youtube materials. It was good. How abt "E2Language Paid training"? Have anyone attended it?


Hi 

I am using the e2language paid tutorials and I find them very useful. They provide you with very good methods and have practice tests to check your performance. I am attempting my first (hopefully the only one) PTE on 12th Oct 2016 aiming to score 79+. You can try these tutorials. They are helpful.


----------



## Queenie9072

mceci said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have similar scores.. Here are my results.
> 
> Mock 1 & 2
> Listening 57 / 58
> Reading 55 / 55
> Speaking 43 / 48
> Writing 59 / 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47 / 90
> Oral Fluency 34 / 41
> Pronunciation 22 / 43
> Spelling 55 / 73
> Vocabulary 79 / 68
> Written Discourse 90 / 75
> 
> I dont find a solution. I really listen my speaking and it´s ok... Some pause but nothing important.
> Someone who has similar results and found a solution?



Hi mceci, 

I guess part of the reason why I got such a low score in speaking is the fact that I dont know how to describe the image & retell the lectures fluently within 40s, I think I've produced too many pauses and fillers such as uhm, ah etc. I thought my pronunciation was clear enough for the computer to recognise but probably not. When listening to my own recordings, I realised that I spoke at a too low tone, my voice was too soft and I didnt maitain the rhythm at a natural pace. I find the webinars by e2language very helpful and I am trying to practice following their methods. I just watch their free videos, which I think is enough. Just search on Youtube, you'll find them, I am yet allowed to insert a link on my post. 


I think there is no fast and hard rule when it comes to acing an English test (well, with pretty much any kind of test I guess), so we need to work on our weaknesses one by one. Dont make it too overwhelming for yourself, take it slowly as tolerated. Best of luck :cheer2:


----------



## ramvijay

deepthimudigonda said:


> Hi
> 
> I am using the e2language paid tutorials and I find them very useful. They provide you with very good methods and have practice tests to check your performance. I am attempting my first (hopefully the only one) PTE on 12th Oct 2016 aiming to score 79+. You can try these tutorials. They are helpful.


Thanks for your comment. I wish you all the best for you exam(one and only). There are 3 packages overall. Which one you chose? And What about timing? As I am a Full Time Software Professional, I can get time to prepare post 8pm only . Share your inputs..


----------



## 1317842

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the Describe Image/ Retell lecture parts of the Speaking section, does the computer convert our Speech to text entirely and then evaluates us based ONLY on the text?
> I tried many Speech to text converters online, and still 1 or 2 words are incorrect during this conversion.


hiii m in the same boat. scored good in all other section except speaking. my fluency and pronun is good but i dont know how to improve. could you please send me your speaking sample on [email protected] , i shall be very thankful. my highest speaking scores are 68. please send me one of your sample so that i can take guidance.


----------



## uday63

Guys,who are struggling with Writing,follow below tips.I managed to get 80+ in all my attempts.I didn't prepare much for Writing. 

1.Maintain the word count
Essays:270
Summaries:30

2 . Don't worry about content,cohesion at all.After all,Its a machine who awards you the score.

3.Each sentence should with Capital letter and end with full stop.Follow this strictly.Give commas wherever appropriate.Make sure you give quotations to few important words.You
can also use ; which is a partial full stop.

4.Spellings are really important.Give some time to thoroughly check your writing for spellings and sentence formations at the end.

5.Try to use Idioms and place them in quotes.For eg: Einstein, who is "Jack of all Trades".





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

uday63 said:


> Guys,who are struggling with Writing,follow below tips.I managed to get 80+ in all my attempts.I didn't prepare much for Writing.
> 
> 1.Maintain the word count
> Essays:270
> Summaries:30
> 
> 2 . Don't worry about content,cohesion at all.After all,Its a machine who awards you the score.
> 
> 3.Each sentence should with Capital letter and end with full stop.Follow this strictly.Give commas wherever appropriate.Make sure you give quotations to few important words.You
> can also use ; which is a partial full stop.
> 
> 4.Spellings are really important.Give some time to thoroughly check your writing for spellings and sentence formations at the end.
> 
> 5.Try to use Idioms and place them in quotes.For eg: Einstein, who is "Jack of all Trades".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



Hi Uday,
In my first attempt, I used almost the same pattern as you mentioned here but also got very low marks in writing though I think my essay was not too bad. So, I am suspecting, maybe I got low marks in summarise written text and summarise spoken text. Could you please share some tips for those? 

I wrote 30-32 words long summarise written text and tried to focus on the main concept. Can it be due to the content?

In summarise spoken text also tried to include as many points as possible keeping the length below 60 words. 

My score was as follow:

Listening: 66
Reading: 63
Speaking: 70
Writing: 61

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 57
Pronunciation: 64
Spelling: 76
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 77

Since, got 77 in written discourse, I am not sure what caused my low mark in writing section. 

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## jassi12345

*Congrat*

Hi Suhaz,

any tips for speaking.
your score jump drastically in last attempt. 

Please provide some tips for speaking?
























suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attended PTE A exam 6 times and I cleared it yesterday.
> Scores are L/R/S/W are 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> My earlier scores were like,
> 
> 1st attempt : 28 FEB 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/65/58/73
> 
> 2nd attempt : 12 MAR 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 66/68/54/72
> 
> My passport expired
> 
> 3rd attempt : 14 JULY 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/67/47/78
> 
> 4th attempt : 13 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 67/77/61/71
> 
> 5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72
> 
> 6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled in the speaking section. I was nervous I could not speak fluently. I started to read news papers and recorded in my mobile and listened. Watched CNN student news in youtube with subtitle. This helped a lot.
> 
> I can share few retell lecture topics.
> 
> # Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
> # Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
> # Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
> # Growing population and waste management
> # Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
> # NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.
> 
> Suhas


----------



## bonkers911

jassi12345 said:


> Hi Suhaz,
> 
> any tips for speaking.
> your score jump drastically in last attempt.
> 
> Please provide some tips for speaking?


Hey, did you take any mock exams? and can you share the essay topic?


----------



## pipebritop

So close so far.... Evento in the fourth attempt.










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Thats strange!!

I don't see any issue with your enabling skills pertaining to Writing bro!

What I believe is your listening score impacting indirectly your writing.

May be Summarize spoken text and Write from dictation have gone wrong.


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop

Any idea on how to improve listening? I'm struggling with listening while taking notes, almost all the time I loose the idea. And sometimes I find the lectures hard to follow. The same with the item about which alternative resumes better the lecture.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

uday63 said:


> Thats strange!!
> 
> I don't see any issue with your enabling skills pertaining to Writing bro!
> 
> What I believe is your listening score impacting indirectly your writing.
> 
> May be Summarize spoken text and Write from dictation have gone wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply Uday.
Maybe you are right, I should focus on listening. Could not perform well in write from dictation last time.


----------



## hariyerra

pipebritop said:


> So close so far.... Evento in the fourth attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Hi,

I suggest you to concentrate on spelling too, which would impact scores considerably.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

Hi All, 
My 2nd essay . Kindly have a look and provide your comments. 

- 217 words and I took 24 mins to complete this. 

Difficulties that I face while writing essays
- Though I know that language should give more importance, than the content. I am not able to build an essay before spending 5-6 minutes on the content. 
- first essay was around 200 words and this one has 217. Need more content / fillers, I am targeting 250+ words. 
- I need to build vocabulary. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

*****************
2. Many people think that regions affect successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?


Successful persons are greatly influenced by the environment and the neighbourhood, that he or she grew up from. More often than not, they usually give it back to the society, by helping the community financially and this, I think, is a positive cycle, where both the regions and the people influence for the betterment of each other. 

On the one hand, the environment plays a crucial factor in developing one’s attitude towards the world, a positive and conducive environment helps the child develop trust, courage and willingness to do good for the betterment of community. This aids the child to find success in his career. For example, child in war torn countries, such as Syria, are instilled with fear and has to deal with mental challenges, but people from stable countries doesn’t have to deal with such an ordeal. 

On the other hand, once a person reaches a level of success, he/ she wants to help the community grow along with him. Successful persons, help the community financially and not to forget the influence, they shadow on the young kids around, which boost them to mimic successful person. 

To conclude, I believe that viable and energetic regions have profound impact on one’s success and again, accomplished persons inspire people within the same community to reach great heights.


----------



## bonkers911

Communicative Skills

Listening77
Reading64
Speaking73
Writing77


Enabling Skills

Grammar67
Oral Fluency76
Pronunciation57
Spelling90
Vocabulary60
Written Discourse47


Can anyone please shed light on my shortcomings? I want 79+ and this is my practice test 1 score.


----------



## Lendz

Hi all,

I'm struggling with PTE. Do you guys know where can I take a best online class? Thanks


----------



## KarthikR88

Some general things I had learnt and concentrated in my preparation for PTEA Sections was,

Reading: 1) Read Books - Fast Reading with comprehension. Initially I was reading at 260 words per minute. After 2 weeks of practice increased to 650 words per minute.

Writing - Consistently tried to write essay's on topics which I came across news with 290+ words 

Speaking - Added Some 300 words to my vocabulary (related to academics) and understood their meanings (also helps in our reading with comprehension). For describe image, started describing whatever I saw around.

Test demands concentration and time management. Hope it helps. All the Best.!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Category - 190 - ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS - Submitted on 02/08/2016
ACS - Result on 29/08/2016 
PTE-A - (L 74 R 69 S 78 W 71) on 27/09/2016
EOI 190 VIC Submitted - 55+5 Points 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## snowingreen

Lendz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm struggling with PTE. Do you guys know where can I take a best online class? Thanks


There are many videos in youtube. Search for E2 Language in you tube and they have made few seminar videos public.


----------



## ahmish

suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attended PTE A exam 6 times and I cleared it yesterday.
> Scores are L/R/S/W are 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> My earlier scores were like,
> 
> 1st attempt : 28 FEB 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/65/58/73
> 
> 2nd attempt : 12 MAR 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 66/68/54/72
> 
> My passport expired
> 
> 3rd attempt : 14 JULY 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/67/47/78
> 
> 4th attempt : 13 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 67/77/61/71
> 
> 5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72
> 
> 6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled in the speaking section. I was nervous I could not speak fluently. I started to read news papers and recorded in my mobile and listened. Watched CNN student news in youtube with subtitle. This helped a lot.
> 
> I can share few retell lecture topics.
> 
> # Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
> # Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
> # Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
> # Growing population and waste management
> # Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
> # NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.
> 
> Suhas


Which centre did you choose for your PTE exam in UAE?

I wonder what you have done in seven days to improve your speaking score from 59 to 80.

5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016

L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72

6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016

L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74 


I am also struggling in speaking.


----------



## Jazbekhu

Hi
Jasmine here

Hey guys please help me to score good in PTE
I took this test for 5 times but not able to get the desired score

From my 1st test to 5th test you will notice that there is a drastic fall in speaking score which somewhere affected listening as well as reading score.

1st test 3rd may 2016
Listening 66
Reading 65
Speaking 72 with pronunciation 48
Writing 64

2nd test 10th may 2016
Speaking 58 with pronunciation 38
Writing 72

3rd test 10th june 2016
Speaking 55 with pronunciation 36
Writing 71

4th test 25th july 2016
Speaking 56 with pronunciation 37
Writing 72

5th test 29th september 2016
speaking 37 with 22 in pronunciation and 32 in oral fluency
Writing 67


I am not able to get it how should i improve my speaking section.


Please help me guys
I really need need ur help
What is the problem

Should i go for IELTS???


----------



## H.Sheikh

Hi, I am struggling with speaking part. I appreciate If you could guide me. It is driving me nuts. My Visa is about to end.

My fluency increased but I am surprised that it is my pronunciation score is not improving. Could you share the strategies for which you have applied?

Help plz


----------



## OZCallingUs

Lately I've been seeing that many applicants are finding it difficult to score good in Speaking. Whereas earlier it wasn't a challenging section.
Do you think there are any changes in the grading criteria for Speaking Section.
I performed well in my third attempt without any inappropriate pauses and fillers. Still scored 55 and previous attempts - 74 & 62.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr

OZCallingUs said:


> Lately I've been seeing that many applicants are finding it difficult to score good in Speaking. Whereas earlier it wasn't a challenging section.
> Do you think there are any changes in the grading criteria for Speaking Section.
> I performed well in my third attempt without any inappropriate pauses and fillers. Still scored 55 and previous attempts - 74 & 62.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


I support ur view

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazbekhu

OZCallingUs said:


> Lately I've been seeing that many applicants are finding it difficult to score good in Speaking. Whereas earlier it wasn't a challenging section.
> Do you think there are any changes in the grading criteria for Speaking Section.
> I performed well in my third attempt without any inappropriate pauses and fillers. Still scored 55 and previous attempts - 74 & 62.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk



Though i prepared alot, My score also went down drastically with every attempt
Can anybody help me how to score good marks in speaking and how to increase pronunciation???

Actually i am not able to get good scoring in pronunciation.

Plz plz plz do help me.


----------



## imanick

*Need PTEpractice mock test -if poss*

Hi all,

I have scheduled my exam in another 20 days. Appreciate if you can share any mock tests from Pearson site PTEpractice.com. If there are some friends, who has bought it but used only 1 test, please PM me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1317842

Jazbekhu said:


> Hi
> Jasmine here
> 
> Hey guys please help me to score good in PTE
> I took this test for 5 times but not able to get the desired score
> 
> From my 1st test to 5th test you will notice that there is a drastic fall in speaking score which somewhere affected listening as well as reading score.
> 
> 1st test 3rd may 2016
> Listening 66
> Reading 65
> Speaking 72 with pronunciation 48
> Writing 64
> 
> 2nd test 10th may 2016
> Speaking 58 with pronunciation 38
> Writing 72
> 
> 3rd test 10th june 2016
> Speaking 55 with pronunciation 36
> Writing 71
> 
> 4th test 25th july 2016
> Speaking 56 with pronunciation 37
> Writing 72
> 
> 5th test 29th september 2016
> speaking 37 with 22 in pronunciation and 32 in oral fluency
> Writing 67
> 
> 
> I am not able to get it how should i improve my speaking section.
> 
> 
> Please help me guys
> I really need need ur help
> What is the problem
> 
> Should i go for IELTS???


i am facing same problem, the thing is which i notice if our fluency is high we score less marks in pronun because our words are not picked by the computer. try putting stress on the words. however it is not good and look lame when we talk in real life in english because english is a soft language but here in PTE you have to put little stress rather than talking way too smooth. believe me i faced same problem despite good pronun n fluency. try practice on google speech to text it will help you understand my point. when you talk so fluently and softly it wont pick some words. hope it will help. and you can go for ielts if u need 7 each but for 8 each ielts is impossible. 
speak little faster not too slow
and can you send me your speaking on <[B]SNIP[/B]> so that we can compare as i am in same boat too....

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## 1317842

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Uday,
> In my first attempt, I used almost the same pattern as you mentioned here but also got very low marks in writing though I think my essay was not too bad. So, I am suspecting, maybe I got low marks in summarise written text and summarise spoken text. Could you please share some tips for those?
> 
> I wrote 30-32 words long summarise written text and tried to focus on the main concept. Can it be due to the content?
> 
> In summarise spoken text also tried to include as many points as possible keeping the length below 60 words.
> 
> My score was as follow:
> 
> Listening: 66
> Reading: 63
> Speaking: 70
> Writing: 61
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 57
> Pronunciation: 64
> Spelling: 76
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 77
> 
> Since, got 77 in written discourse, I am not sure what caused my low mark in writing section.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


you need to improve two things- grammar and written discourse.
for grammar make sure you use complex sentences but only if you are confident to use them, modify the sentence if you are doubtful. 
written discourse can be improved if you jut talk about the essay prompt. eg. they asked about effects of pollution and measures to improve it. just talk about these two only. if you added 3-4 lines saying causes of pollution, your written discourse marks will be reduced. write listening summary 60-68 words. i got 85 in writing and 90 in written discourse. once I elaborated example a lot and WD score was 55.


----------



## apa11

*PTE Practise A*

Guys,

Below is my Practice test A score. Poor performance ! Aim i ready for the actual test ?
PRACTICE TEST A:
Listening: 52
Reading : 36 ?(Missed some question because of poor time management)
Speaking: 52
Writting: 53

Grammer: 67
Oral Fluency: 46
Pronunciation: 53
Spelling: 69
Vocabulary: 43
Written Dis: 79


----------



## ashvi

Hello Everyone,

I took the PTE-A test on Sept 26th and got the following results.

R - 68
L - 76
W - 89
S - 49

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 90
Vocabulary : 90
Oral Fluency: 56
Pronunciation: 34
Spelling: 90
Written 
Discourse : 90

When i took the practise tests , i scored low in Speaking. Please could someone provide some tips on Speaking section.
I spoke fluently in speaking task in actual exam, did not miss a single question on Repeat sentence or describe image or retell lecture. Not really sure what went wrong.

Many Thanks,


----------



## commie_rick

for this topic of essay writing. Do i take on 1 side or both ?
*
Tobacco, main in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world, over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco everyday , the long time health costs are high for smokers themselves and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity.
Do government have a legitimate roles to legislate to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decision to smoke or are such decisions up to the individual?. *


----------



## 1317842

apa11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is my Practice test A score. Poor performance ! Aim i ready for the actual test ?
> PRACTICE TEST A:
> Listening: 52
> Reading : 36 ?(Missed some question because of poor time management)
> Speaking: 52
> Writting: 53
> 
> Grammer: 67
> Oral Fluency: 46
> Pronunciation: 53
> Spelling: 69
> Vocabulary: 43
> Written Dis: 79


not really, you can achieve higher but after preparation. look for grammar and most imp vocab for writing and fluency n pronun for speaking. try online prep. record your voice and listen to it. prepare well for a month and then take scored test b after that take original test. all the best


----------



## 1317842

commie_rick said:


> for this topic of essay writing. Do i take on 1 side or both ?
> *
> Tobacco, main in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world, over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco everyday , the long time health costs are high for smokers themselves and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity.
> Do government have a legitimate roles to legislate to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decision to smoke or are such decisions up to the individual?. *


Hiiii, in English language exams it doesn't matter which side are you on but never be diplomatic, means don't give vague response that the assessor get confused about your opinion. take any side and support that with your arguments. never support both sides. just one side and conclusion should also be based on one side only. you can give both sides when they have mentioned that discuss both views and give your opinion.


----------



## fahad333an

Can anyone guide me is there any way to appear in PTE Exam from Pakistan?


----------



## tgurmani

fahad333an said:


> Can anyone guide me is there any way to appear in PTE Exam from Pakistan?




Check the testing centre at their official website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I took the PTE-A test on Sept 26th and got the following results.
> 
> R - 68
> L - 76
> W - 89
> S - 49
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Vocabulary : 90
> Oral Fluency: 56
> Pronunciation: 34
> Spelling: 90
> Written
> Discourse : 90
> 
> When i took the practise tests , i scored low in Speaking. Please could someone provide some tips on Speaking section.
> I spoke fluently in speaking task in actual exam, did not miss a single question on Repeat sentence or describe image or retell lecture. Not really sure what went wrong.
> 
> Many Thanks,


fluency and pronun are scored in every question.
fluency- 
avoid talking too slow or too fast
dont say emmm, errrr, ahhhh in between
dont correct yourself if you spoke anything wrong
talk at normal speed 
in read aloud, be careful about intonation, word stress and pause on puncuation.
pronunciation:
learn correct pronun from google
give little bit stress on words so that computer can pick them up
practice using google speech to text and see how many words it picks
never copy accent, it doesnt matter
never talk way too smooth like we normally talk in routine convo, put stress on imp words.


----------



## apa11

*Not in PK*

No, there is no testing center in PK. You have to fly to UAE.


----------



## commie_rick

comments and advises on this essay please


*
Tobacco, main in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world, over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco everyday , the long time health costs are high for smokers themselves and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity.*
Do government have a legitimate roles to legislate to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decision to smoke or are such decisions up to the individual?. Min280 words
Smoking is one of the legalized drug in the world, costing the government and societies billions of dollars. While individuals have done their part to avoid picking it or curb the habit, there are others who fall victims. An individual can only do so much within their will-power , as such government should have laws and initiatives to protect the citizens.
Government aid from an early start can save a person’s life and reduce government spending on subsidized health. This can be initiated from health education from as soon as a child is able to read, write and rationalize. As the minds of youngsters can be easily influenced or molded, formal education should include information of harm effects of smoking, what and who children and teenagers can turn to if they are faced with pressure from their peers to pick up smoking.
Sponsored advertisements, campaigns on the healthy living through exercising, ill effects of smoking and such as setting up hotline for people who need help to kick the bad habit, will be able to benefit population of all ages.
While government should have a free-market for entrepreneurs and people to conduct businesses, there should be legislation to prevent the young and weaker ones from being exploited by greedy business owners. The government should set a minimum age for the sales of cigarettes, increase high tariffs and outlaw smoking in public places where it is shared by the general public. Smokers are at their own liberty to smoke but they should do so in a area which it does not put non-smokers at a higher risk of second hand smoking.
Overall, the government should have laws to protect the non smokers especially the young and the impoverished as they are more vulnerable.


----------



## 1317842

commie_rick said:


> comments and advises on this essay please
> 
> 
> *
> Tobacco, main in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world, over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco everyday , the long time health costs are high for smokers themselves and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity.*
> Do government have a legitimate roles to legislate to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decision to smoke or are such decisions up to the individual?. Min280 words
> Smoking is one of the legalized drug in the world, costing the government and societies billions of dollars. While individuals have done their part to avoid picking it or curb the habit, there are others who fall victims. An individual can only do so much within their will-power , as such government should have laws and initiatives to protect the citizens.
> Government aid from an early start can save a person’s life and reduce government spending on subsidized health. This can be initiated from health education from as soon as a child is able to read, write and rationalize. As the minds of youngsters can be easily influenced or molded, formal education should include information of harm effects of smoking, what and who children and teenagers can turn to if they are faced with pressure from their peers to pick up smoking.
> Sponsored advertisements, campaigns on the healthy living through exercising, ill effects of smoking and such as setting up hotline for people who need help to kick the bad habit, will be able to benefit population of all ages.
> While government should have a free-market for entrepreneurs and people to conduct businesses, there should be legislation to prevent the young and weaker ones from being exploited by greedy business owners. The government should set a minimum age for the sales of cigarettes, increase high tariffs and outlaw smoking in public places where it is shared by the general public. Smokers are at their own liberty to smoke but they should do so in a area which it does not put non-smokers at a higher risk of second hand smoking.
> Overall, the government should have laws to protect the non smokers especially the young and the impoverished as they are more vulnerable.


hiii, m not an expert but some of the things i wanna share.
1. smoking is not a drug, tobacco is.
2. will power as... there should not be coma
3. this line is vague too,, that will power and govt etc
4.government aidS from.. not aid from
5. this can be initiated from health edu- again the sentence is vague
6. dont use or too much like curb or pick it, influenced or moulded etc use one word only
7. harmful effects of smoking not harm effects of smoking
8. what and who children- sentence is again vague and not grammatically correct
9. frankly speaking the essay is vague, you didnt answer the main question that whether the individual should take initiatives or the government.
please write intro in first para with your opinion that eg. i believe govt should implement policies.. or whatever..
2nd, 3 rd para write why? why the government should take action instead of individual?
then conclusion.
in your whole essay its very difficult to understand the main idea and sentences are not upto the mark. please refer to Harvard univ essays, or ielts mentor, ielts liz essays etc.
if you take pte- written discourse for this essay is way too low.
please don't take my criticism in a negative way, m not perfect either. i wish you get nice score. cheers!!!!


----------



## bonkers911

navjotbrar said:


> Hiiii, in English language exams it doesn't matter which side are you on but never be diplomatic, means don't give vague response that the assessor get confused about your opinion. take any side and support that with your arguments. never support both sides. just one side and conclusion should also be based on one side only. you can give both sides when they have mentioned that discuss both views and give your opinion.





FFacs said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


May be you can advice something to me. 
This is my first practice test score. I want 79+. I have a few questions, Is this score enough in the mock exam? Because, I have heard that usually mocks are tougher than the actual exam. If it isn't what else should I look for. In the reading section, my internet stopped working on a question so I think it effected my marks a little. I did not recheck any of my questions and I just did it to know what my weakness is. 

Communicative Skills

Listening 77
Reading 64
Speaking 73
Writing 77


Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluen y 76
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 47

How do I increase my points in written discourse? and if there is anyone who can help me here, I will be thankful.


----------



## Queenie9072

Can someone please explain to me the relation between communicative and enabling skills? How do the enabling skills actually affect the communicative score? Why do some pp have such low scores in the enabling part still achieve such high marks in the communicative? Let's say my practice test B scores are as follow: 

Communicative Skills

Listening 63
Reading 67
Speaking 56
Writing 70

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 41
Pronunciation 40
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

If I can achieve better marks for Oral Fluency & Pronunciation, does that mean there's a higher chance of increasing the score for not only Speaking but also others as well? Tks


----------



## Queenie9072

bonkers911 said:


> May be you can advice something to me.
> This is my first practice test score. I want 79+. I have a few questions, Is this score enough in the mock exam? Because, I have heard that usually mocks are tougher than the actual exam. If it isn't what else should I look for. In the reading section, my internet stopped working on a question so I think it effected my marks a little. I did not recheck any of my questions and I just did it to know what my weakness is.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 64
> Speaking 73
> Writing 77
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluen y 76
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> How do I increase my points in written discourse? and if there is anyone who can help me here, I will be thankful.


Hi bonkers911, 

I've yet taken the real test but as I constantly got 90 for written discourse in the marked practice tests, I think I can help a bit. First, you need to make it very clear from the introduction about your position or what you are going to discuss. For example, if the topic asks you if you agree or disagree, then you should say "I completely agree/disagree with this idea for the following reasons" or "I am inclined to believe that...." 

Then move to the body, please make sure you have 2 paragraphs and clearly tell the computer what they are by beginning with "First " and "Second", or if it's a discussion essay where you are asked to talk about both sides of an issue, then please say "On one hand,...." and "On the other hand...". I personally think that the computer is taught to recognize that a correct model for writing is a topic sentence followed by a supporting sentence and an example. So make sure, you elaborate your ideas after the topic sentence, then giving an example. 

Conclusion is easy, just say something like "In conclusion, after the above examination, it is clear that..."


I think the key for obtaining a high sore in written discourse is to get the computer understand your presented ideas. If it can understand what your opinion is, then there is a higher chance that you can score better.


----------



## commie_rick

navjotbrar said:


> hiii, m not an expert but some of the things i wanna share.
> 1. smoking is not a drug, tobacco is.
> 2. will power as... there should not be coma
> 3. this line is vague too,, that will power and govt etc
> 4.government aidS from.. not aid from
> 5. this can be initiated from health edu- again the sentence is vague
> 6. dont use or too much like curb or pick it, influenced or moulded etc use one word only
> 7. harmful effects of smoking not harm effects of smoking
> 8. what and who children- sentence is again vague and not grammatically correct
> 9. frankly speaking the essay is vague, you didnt answer the main question that whether the individual should take initiatives or the government.
> please write intro in first para with your opinion that eg. i believe govt should implement policies.. or whatever..
> 2nd, 3 rd para write why? why the government should take action instead of individual?
> then conclusion.
> in your whole essay its very difficult to understand the main idea and sentences are not upto the mark. please refer to Harvard univ essays, or ielts mentor, ielts liz essays etc.
> if you take pte- written discourse for this essay is way too low.
> please don't take my criticism in a negative way, m not perfect either. i wish you get nice score. cheers!!!!




Thanks for the advises , I do agree that it is vague . Fact is , I don't know how to answer the question. Should I answer it as "why should the government be responsible?"

Please help


----------



## commie_rick

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi bonkers911,
> 
> I've yet taken the real test but as I constantly got 90 for written discourse in the marked practice tests, I think I can help a bit. *First, you need to make it very clear from the introduction about your position or what you are going to discuss. For example, if the topic asks you if you agree or disagree, then you should say "I completely agree/disagree with this idea for the following reasons" or "I am inclined to believe that...."
> 
> Then move to the body, please make sure you have 2 paragraphs and clearly tell the computer what they are by beginning with "First " and "Second", or if it's a discussion essay where you are asked to talk about both sides of an issue, then please say "On one hand,...." and "On the other hand...". I personally think that the computer is taught to recognize that a correct model for writing is a topic sentence followed by a supporting sentence and an example. So make sure, you elaborate your ideas after the topic sentence, then giving an example.
> 
> Conclusion is easy, just say something like "In conclusion, after the above examination, it is clear that..."*
> 
> 
> I think the key for obtaining a high sore in written discourse is to get the computer understand your presented ideas. If it can understand what your opinion is, then there is a higher chance that you can score better.



I should apply this in my essay writing. Up for the benefit of those who need help in essay writing


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> comments and advises on this essay please
> 
> 
> *
> Tobacco, main in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world, over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco everyday , the long time health costs are high for smokers themselves and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity.*
> Do government have a legitimate roles to legislate to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decision to smoke or are such decisions up to the individual?. Min280 words
> Smoking is one of the legalized drug in the world, costing the government and societies billions of dollars. While individuals have done their part to avoid picking it or curb the habit, there are others who fall victims. An individual can only do so much within their will-power , as such government should have laws and initiatives to protect the citizens.
> Government aid from an early start can save a person’s life and reduce government spending on subsidized health. This can be initiated from health education from as soon as a child is able to read, write and rationalize. As the minds of youngsters can be easily influenced or molded, formal education should include information of harm effects of smoking, what and who children and teenagers can turn to if they are faced with pressure from their peers to pick up smoking.
> Sponsored advertisements, campaigns on the healthy living through exercising, ill effects of smoking and such as setting up hotline for people who need help to kick the bad habit, will be able to benefit population of all ages.
> While government should have a free-market for entrepreneurs and people to conduct businesses, there should be legislation to prevent the young and weaker ones from being exploited by greedy business owners. The government should set a minimum age for the sales of cigarettes, increase high tariffs and outlaw smoking in public places where it is shared by the general public. Smokers are at their own liberty to smoke but they should do so in a area which it does not put non-smokers at a higher risk of second hand smoking.
> Overall, the government should have laws to protect the non smokers especially the young and the impoverished as they are more vulnerable.




Advises from more people, please. Those who need help, please post your essays here. This thread is about getting 79+ !layball:


----------



## AtifMalik

Dear all,

Despite several attempts, my speaking score is not increasing in MOCK. OVerall speaking is 66.

Should i speak fast to increase fluency?

Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 62


----------



## ashvi

navjotbrar said:


> fluency and pronun are scored in every question.
> fluency-
> avoid talking too slow or too fast
> dont say emmm, errrr, ahhhh in between
> dont correct yourself if you spoke anything wrong
> talk at normal speed
> in read aloud, be careful about intonation, word stress and pause on puncuation.
> pronunciation:
> learn correct pronun from google
> give little bit stress on words so that computer can pick them up
> practice using google speech to text and see how many words it picks
> never copy accent, it doesnt matter
> never talk way too smooth like we normally talk in routine convo, put stress on imp words.


Many Thanks for your inputs


----------



## AtifMalik

Dear all,

I have exam scheduled this week. Despite several attempts my speaking is not increasing. Current score is 66.

Oral Fluency59
Pronunciation62

Should I speak Fast to increase fluency? My target is 79. I am ok with all other skills.


----------



## H.Sheikh

Yes, fluency and pronunciation are the key factors to achieve a higher score in speaking part. I am in the same boat and trying to work out how do I improve these two. In real life, I consider myself one of the good speaker.

I would highly appreciate getting some specialist advice in this matter.


----------



## H.Sheikh

I heard PTE started in Pakistan.

isn't it true?


----------



## AtifMalik

Where is it being conducted? General is conducted in Pakistan but not Academic.


----------



## AtifMalik

I would request someone 90 in speaking to please attach a sample of any describe image. So that we may have an idea of speed to target.


----------



## FFacs

AtifMalik said:


> I would request someone 90 in speaking to please attach a sample of any describe image. So that we may have an idea of speed to target.


For describe image, do exactly that. They want to hear how fluently you can speak, not whether you have managed to identify causes underlying an inverse correlation. Say what you see. Identify the type of image, the data set, the axis, the series, the maximum, minimum. You can run out of time easily with the graphs. The infographics are more challenging as they can be sparsely populated with information. If you have one of those, after saying what it is, how many steps/sections, etc. Just interpret each step. "Step 1 shows how to xyz", "Step 2 shows how to..." etc.


----------



## Shabeer hyderali

*Query regarding job opportunity*

Friends , am Shabeer hyderali an Electrical and Instrumentation Engineer with 8 years of experience , 5 years in Qatar shipyard . Am planning for a migration to Australia please let me know how is the chances there to get a job I will be owning a PR


----------



## bonkers911

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi bonkers911,
> 
> I've yet taken the real test but as I constantly got 90 for written discourse in the marked practice tests, I think I can help a bit. First, you need to make it very clear from the introduction about your position or what you are going to discuss. For example, if the topic asks you if you agree or disagree, then you should say "I completely agree/disagree with this idea for the following reasons" or "I am inclined to believe that...."
> 
> Then move to the body, please make sure you have 2 paragraphs and clearly tell the computer what they are by beginning with "First " and "Second", or if it's a discussion essay where you are asked to talk about both sides of an issue, then please say "On one hand,...." and "On the other hand...". I personally think that the computer is taught to recognize that a correct model for writing is a topic sentence followed by a supporting sentence and an example. So make sure, you elaborate your ideas after the topic sentence, then giving an example.
> 
> Conclusion is easy, just say something like "In conclusion, after the above examination, it is clear that..."
> 
> 
> I think the key for obtaining a high sore in written discourse is to get the computer understand your presented ideas. If it can understand what your opinion is, then there is a higher chance that you can score better.


Hello Queenie, 
Um, I just got asked by VIC to submit my detailed resume and declaration. I was planning to take my exam on Thursday to score 79+. Do you think I should go for it? Do you think after this mock score, I will be able to score 79+ in my actual exam? 
Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

bonkers911 said:


> Hello Queenie,
> Um, I just got asked by VIC to submit my detailed resume and declaration. I was planning to take my exam on Thursday to score 79+. Do you think I should go for it? Do you think after this mock score, I will be able to score 79+ in my actual exam?
> Thanks.


sorry for hijacking this question. I read that the most recent test results be valid even if it is lower than your previous sitting . Wouldnt it be risky to retake the exam since VIC has sent you and invitation ?

Forummers, please advise.


----------



## bonkers911

commie_rick said:


> sorry for hijacking this question. I read that the most recent test results be valid even if it is lower than your previous sitting . Wouldnt it be risky to retake the exam since VIC has sent you and invitation ?
> 
> Forummers, please advise.


I have never taken PTE before, I wrote IELTS with a score of L 8.5, R- 8.0, W 7.5, S 7.0

I am sure, I can at least get 65+ in PTE because my 1st practice test score came out to be as I mentioned earlier. So, I am still in a dilemma.


----------



## naveen1224

OZCallingUs said:


> Did you attend this coaching personally? Did it help boost your scores?
> I'm in desperate need of 79+ in all sections, and successfully scored so in LRW THREE times, with Writing 90 each time. And my SPEAKING scores - 74, 62, 55
> You can imagine my plight.
> 
> I know I'm a fluent English speaker and have decent pronunciation, day-in and day-out I deal with our US partners and communicate with ease.
> 
> Hence, I need some genuine third person to assess my pronunciation critically.
> 
> Note- I gave my exam at STORM group for all the three attempts.


Hi OZCallingUS, 

yes I did attend the classes and for speaking the trainer has his own strategy. I see most of the students who for going to aus for MS scored more that 75+ in speaking. 

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## kashifhameed45

Is there any promotion code or discount code while booking for PTE exam to get a discount like last year was Pte2015?

If anyone knows, kindly share with me and I want to book an exam.


----------



## tkbiswas

navjotbrar said:


> you need to improve two things- grammar and written discourse.
> for grammar make sure you use complex sentences but only if you are confident to use them, modify the sentence if you are doubtful.
> written discourse can be improved if you jut talk about the essay prompt. eg. they asked about effects of pollution and measures to improve it. just talk about these two only. if you added 3-4 lines saying causes of pollution, your written discourse marks will be reduced. write listening summary 60-68 words. i got 85 in writing and 90 in written discourse. once I elaborated example a lot and WD score was 55.


Hi navjotbrar,
Thanks for your reply. Next time will try to follow these tips. 
One confusion for written discourse. Did not get your point. I should elaborate all the topics, right? If I elaborate or discuss only partial topics then WD will be reduced, am I getting right?

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## justin787

bonkers911 said:


> I have never taken PTE before, I wrote IELTS with a score of L 8.5, R- 8.0, W 7.5, S 7.0
> 
> I am sure, I can at least get 65+ in PTE because my 1st practice test score came out to be as I mentioned earlier. So, I am still in a dilemma.


With those scores and a little practice, I'm sure you can score 79+.
I didn't touch the practice tests until I was done preparing for the test.


----------



## tuyen.tran

i desperately need 65 while my trial test was only 45  
hoping the next one getting better. the first one just confused me a lot, even the way the test run puzzeled me


----------



## ramvijay

Shabeer hyderali said:


> Friends , am Shabeer hyderali an Electrical and Instrumentation Engineer with 8 years of experience , 5 years in Qatar shipyard . Am planning for a migration to Australia please let me know how is the chances there to get a job I will be owning a PR


Shabeer,
This is not the right thread to ask this question. You can post it on some other appropriate thread. Just search some related keywords in this site. You will get it. Good luck


----------



## commie_rick

to those who have no ideal why you have low points despite putting it much effort, I might have an answer. There are some sections which in the exam which minus marks instead of awarding a zero.

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


hope it helps


----------



## sss2016

Hi,Those who are not getting 65 plus in Pte speaking section.Try Toefl IBT to get 10points.


----------



## rtbrfr

sss2016 said:


> Hi,Those who are not getting 65 plus in Pte speaking section.Try Toefl IBT to get 10points.


I had similar thought when i shifted from ielts to pte. Tofel i believe is for students? And it will be alike pte. How r u stating. Pl confirm. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

bonkers911 said:


> May be you can advice something to me.
> This is my first practice test score. I want 79+. I have a few questions, Is this score enough in the mock exam? Because, I have heard that usually mocks are tougher than the actual exam. If it isn't what else should I look for. In the reading section, my internet stopped working on a question so I think it effected my marks a little. I did not recheck any of my questions and I just did it to know what my weakness is.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 64
> Speaking 73
> Writing 77
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluen y 76
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> How do I increase my points in written discourse? and if there is anyone who can help me here, I will be thankful.


reading isn't just scored in actual reading portion it is scored in read aloud and summary writing and blanks of listening, highlight incorrect words too, so improve these and reading will be improved.
when you fill reading blanks do not just read the lines which has blanks in it instead read carefully complete lines as well they give you idea regarding blanks.
written discourse is judged in summary ( both writing and listening) and essay.
i think you didnt understand essay prompt properly, make sure you read it 2 times. for example if they say, TV has two roles entertainment and information, which role is more important?
it does not mean you write benefits of tv, or drawbacks, or anything else related to tv. they asked a clear cut question which role? chose one and write. this way you can improve written discourse. dont talk about negative impacts or tv or anything like that. even 2-3 lines off topic reduce marks in WD. we ususally do this see prompt and think ohk TV essay lets write..without knowing the basic question.

in summary writing, they always give basic idea in last paragraph not first. read it again for example... in 3 paras they talked about negative impacts of pollution and at the end they wrote to reduce it we need to motivate individuals govt measures are not enough.
in your summary you can write that pollution has so many negative impacts such as..... and ...... but to reduce it we should stimulate individuals because govt measures alone cant tackle the problem.
if you write pollution has these effects and these...... and it causes diseases and affects children etc etc... Your summary is wrong because you missed the central idea and WD marks again reduced. so read last para of summary carefully.
hope it ll help


----------



## 1317842

bonkers911 said:


> I have never taken PTE before, I wrote IELTS with a score of L 8.5, R- 8.0, W 7.5, S 7.0
> 
> I am sure, I can at least get 65+ in PTE because my 1st practice test score came out to be as I mentioned earlier. So, I am still in a dilemma.


you can clear it easily but ielts and pte is different, if you get less marks in one module in PTE it will impact others. you can clear but make sure don't go without preparation and without attempting practice scored tests. PC evaluation is little different than humans, so prepare and take exam you will clear it.


----------



## 1317842

FFacs said:


> For describe image, do exactly that. They want to hear how fluently you can speak, not whether you have managed to identify causes underlying an inverse correlation. Say what you see. Identify the type of image, the data set, the axis, the series, the maximum, minimum. You can run out of time easily with the graphs. The infographics are more challenging as they can be sparsely populated with information. If you have one of those, after saying what it is, how many steps/sections, etc. Just interpret each step. "Step 1 shows how to xyz", "Step 2 shows how to..." etc.


hii i have no problem in describing images or retell lecture, my content is always good, my fluency and pronun is good according to me, my scores are not increasing above 68 in real exam, in practice they are always 90 in speaking. may you please send me any sample of your speaking, it will really help me. i consider myself as good speaker but i dont know where i am making mistake. your recorded answer will solve my problem and i will get an idea about how fast should we speak and how loud, and it will help me understand pronunciation as well. coz i am unable to identify mistake. even my teacher from turner english said my speaking is good


----------



## rtbrfr

Dear friends, can someone senior or experienced guide us how to improve in pronunciation and fluency..i am gud in english speaking but i dont know why i am always getting 56. Pl help

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

tkbiswas said:


> Hi navjotbrar,
> Thanks for your reply. Next time will try to follow these tips.
> One confusion for written discourse. Did not get your point. I should elaborate all the topics, right? If I elaborate or discuss only partial topics then WD will be reduced, am I getting right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


yes you are right.
for example- 1.
prompts is TV has two roles entertainment and info, which role do you think is imp..
your answer should be one sided just one role and why it is imp than the other. nothing else. if you wrote TV's benefits in general, TV's negative impacts or any example telling TV s very beneficial, or if you explained any other role of tv. your WD marks will be less.
if you write entertainment/ info is imp role because...... your marks will be higher.
in simple words don't even write a single line which is off topic according to the prompt.

2. do you think individual is responsible for environment or the govt.
again choose one and write why? support your argument. 

3. do you agree with compulsory voting.
answer yes/no and give reasons why you think that. 

3. in easy example if i ask what did you eat last time and can you tell me how to cook that.
tell i ate pizza and this is how we cook it. 
don't tell what people eat, what are benefits of eating pizza, what are harmful effects of pizza, what are the companies those who sell pizza, why dominos is better than others...


----------



## 1317842

Queenie9072 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the relation between communicative and enabling skills? How do the enabling skills actually affect the communicative score? Why do some pp have such low scores in the enabling part still achieve such high marks in the communicative? Let's say my practice test B scores are as follow:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 67
> Speaking 56
> Writing 70
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 41
> Pronunciation 40
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> If I can achieve better marks for Oral Fluency & Pronunciation, does that mean there's a higher chance of increasing the score for not only Speaking but also others as well? Tks


in simple words you can get idea from enabling skills that which area you need to improve to get higher marks for example you got 70 in writing, your grammar and WD is perfect improve a little vocab and spellings, you will easily score 90 in writing.
your oral fluency n pronun are both weak and you need to improve both to get higher marks in speaking,
your listening reading score is also affected by speaking as 4 modules are assessed together. improve pronun n fluency, it will increase speaking score which also increase listening and reading scores a little.


----------



## 1317842

rtbrfr said:


> Dear friends, can someone senior or experienced guide us how to improve in pronunciation and fluency..i am gud in english speaking but i dont know why i am always getting 56. Pl help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


well i am not experienced either, i score less despite good speaking. but still if these tips help....
don't speaking so fast or so slow
download google speech to text and check how many words are picked correctly.
practice speaking graphs and maps, open google images and describe them all.
speak for 35-38 sec for re tell and graphs, don't stop at 20-30 sec.
don't copy accent
give conclusion at the end for graphs and re tell.
stress on imp words in read aloud.
hope it helps.. but i am also stuck in speaking, can communicate effectively in AUS with natives but can't crack pte.


----------



## rtbrfr

Thank you. Nvjot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

navjotbrar said:


> hii i have no problem in describing images or retell lecture, my content is always good, my fluency and pronun is good according to me, my scores are not increasing above 68 in real exam, in practice they are always 90 in speaking. may you please send me any sample of your speaking, it will really help me. i consider myself as good speaker but i dont know where i am making mistake. your recorded answer will solve my problem and i will get an idea about how fast should we speak and how loud, and it will help me understand pronunciation as well. coz i am unable to identify mistake. even my teacher from turner english said my speaking is good


Not going to send files, sorry. Personally I modelled my pace on a BBC newsreader.


----------



## mm77171

Hi there folks. 
I've recently completed scored PTE sample test and following were my scores: 
Listening 82
Reading 72
Speaking 67
Writing 83


Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 61
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90.

I've always believed that my spoken English was above average and even if oral fluency was not that good, my pronunciation was always accurate. The sample scores have completely devastated my confidence and I'm not at all able to understand how to perform better in this particular section. I know this particular part is impacting reading score also. 
Is there a possibility that the scored tests are somehow not that mature compared to actual test to recognize speech. 
Also, when i first took the test, the speaking scores were way low and one reason i identified was mic echo. I then used a headset to record my speaking section. Results improved but still I feel that I performed much better than scores received. When I talk to people around me about my pronunciations, they clearly say that they don't see any problems with that. 

Please help out folks. Really desperate here.


----------



## Jazbekhu

malbuquerque306 said:


> Every time I see a comment like the one below, I feel like an idiot because had taken six times and need "only" 65.


can u please guide us in getting good marks in speaking as i am not able to crack PTE because of speaking module..


----------



## suhaz4

*PTE Preparation*

Hi All,

Please find the preparation material at ptecracker blogspot com

Please go though Practice test plus with key ( Published by Pearson).
You can buy this from amazon.in 

It has four tests. practice all.
Check students' responses .

I was struggling in the speaking section. ( Play all students' responses who scored different marks compare it with your response). 

Once you finished four tests . Start McMillan's Test builder. Which again has 4 sections.
This can be found in the link I shared earlier.

Once you finished McMillan . You can practice with timed / scoreless practice tests provided by Pearson.

Once you are confident book a practice test (ptepractice com)

Even if you are not able to score well, please go ahead.
The actual test is much easier.. ( Questions will be like those in McMillan's Test builder).

As I said earlier, I was struggling with speaking.

Read aloud:

Read news papers. Try to pause ( 0.5 sec) when there is comma and take a long pause for full spot ( 1 sec).

Describe image:

Try to finish the speech in 4 sentences. Describe the title with X axis.

Mention the highest values and lowest values.

Conclude with the trend. Increased, declined, steady. etc.

Retell lecture:

Try to describe it in 4 sentences.
Retell lecture shows images. if you are clueless about lecture, make sentences from the figure given and speak fluently.

Answer short question:

I got questions with diagrams. 
For eg: Location map was given. and the question was where the library is located?

Be careful with these kind of questions. You have only 3 seconds to respond. Have quick idea about the figure before the question is started.

Speak in medium speed with no hesitation and thinking.

Writing essays:

I divided essays into 4 paras.

1st para 
Introduction,

2nd para to support my views. 

started with ***** To begin with, ***


3rd para to support the opposite view ( words lesser than 2nd para)

started with, ***** On the other hand, ***

4th para conclusion.

started with ***** To conclude, ***


I cleared it in the 6th attempt.
Don't delay to give the exams if you fail. try to give it in the next available date.
Once you are familiar with exam pattern, watch CNN student news with subtitle and read news papers. It can help a lot.

Regards,
Suhas

L\R\S\W : 76\70\80\74


----------



## jagtarbrar

Hi 
Hope u all doing well.i m bit worried so i want to share with you guys hope someone can help me.Actually i gave pte exam on saturday since then i am checking my account and its not updating my status that i have taken the exam,i meant usaully when we give exam the status shows taken but this time its only showing no reportable scores.what should i do .thanks


----------



## commie_rick

rtbrfr said:


> I had similar thought when i shifted from ielts to pte. Tofel i believe is for students? And it will be alike pte. How r u stating. Pl confirm.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


why is ur pte exam ?


----------



## dreamsanj

jagtarbrar said:


> Hi
> Hope u all doing well.i m bit worried so i want to share with you guys hope someone can help me.Actually i gave pte exam on saturday since then i am checking my account and its not updating my status that i have taken the exam,i meant usaully when we give exam the status shows taken but this time its only showing no reportable scores.what should i do .thanks


well sometime the scores are delayed. its usually will come betweek 1 day to 4 day. so good luck.


----------



## 1317842

commie_rick said:


> Thanks for the advises , I do agree that it is vague . Fact is , I don't know how to answer the question. Should I answer it as "why should the government be responsible?"
> 
> Please help


yes thats right, explain why government should take actions rather than individuals.
or why individuals should take initiatives....
you can take any side as you like.....


----------



## 1317842

malbuquerque306 said:


> Every time I see a comment like the one below, I feel like an idiot because had taken six times and need "only" 65.


i know that but believe me this test is all about a particular speed to which it says' fluency' and a particular style named pronunciation. i am very fluent but i spoke in normal soft tone and it gives me 47 and surprisingly my pronun marks were also reduced when i talked slow, which is not fair as my pronun is good. next time i spoke way to fast but soft and got 68 with fluency 75 n pronun 50,,, so this time m planning to talk at normal speed but with stress , means not too soft. speaking is a skill, once u cracked computer s design you will get 90 also there is no in between. computer cant assess fluency properly it just assesses speed. those who naturally speak slow their marks decrease. i said all this based on my personal experience. idk otherwise


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> why is ur pte exam ?


When is your pte exam


----------



## justin787

Guys, don't freak out during the speaking test. Imagine that you're talking and or presenting to people and not just a computer.

Take your time, and speak clearly. This is perhaps the most important part. The clarity of your spoken English is what determines your pronunciation score. And because of that, a native English speaker with a thick accent may score much lower than a non-native speaker with a clear accent.

Also, watch your tone! The tone usually changes depending on what you are trying to convey and this isn't really unique to English. I heard this guy during my test, reading very quickly and with 1 tone, I don't think he scored very highly in that section.

Try to listen to the news or the radio, notice the pace and the changes in the tone but not necessarily the accent which is hard to change in such a short notice.

And finally remember, practice makes perfect!


----------



## akil_sp

Hi,

I took test recently and still waiting for my result.

Thanks to the forum. Someone has initiated the process of collecting re-tell lecture topics, which I am taking as a list and given below:

_1. economy of australia
2. types of dimesnsions . started from 1d 2d 3d then told that in 4 d , time is included. 
3. the government does not inform civilians before making decisions.they come to know when it becomes policy. when asked by the mob, elected and non elected , always throw reasons from rule book.
4. globalization : its effect on natural resources. climate change. 
5. omen prefer their profession in uk instead of being mothers. 
6. dolphins and its survival
7. two bar grpahs showing comparison of marks secured by both boys and girls in math and english and impact of psychology and cognitive development 
8. training given to community health workers. 
9. changing economy of world affecting graduates . 
10. the number of frog limb deformities in NA
11. aztecs and cacao, chocolate and cocoa seeds.
12. sound receptors. ear drum, vibration._

From above topics, I got 1 in re-tell lecture and 1 in Listening-Summary spoken text in my test :lock1::cheer2:

2. types of dimesnsions . started from 1d 2d 3d then told that in 4 d , time is included. [Retell lecture]

In this, a diagram was displayed and I am giving those information from my mental map.
In the diagram,
Dimension [Topic]
[Below dimensions were mentioned]
Altitude
Latitude
Time
[One more dimension]
etc.

He was talking about if u want to measure anything, dimension is needed. For instance, to measure earth surface, 3 dims needed Altitude, Latitude and Time.
Like wise U can use 4 or 5 dimensions and he continued.
Finally, he finished like that U need to tell the measurement was taken WHERE and WHEN by mentioning altitude and latitude for WHERE and time for WHEN.


3. The government does not inform civilians before making decisions.they come to know when it becomes policy. when asked by the mob, elected and non elected , always throw reasons from rule book.[Listening-Write Summary]

Apart from that, I got the below topics

NGO and non profit making organizations in Australia and their asset.[Retell lecture]

In this a diagram was displayed and I am giving those information from my mental map.
In the diagram,
Non-profit org - Australia [Topic]

Some points about Non profit org
Revenue $1bn 

He was talking about something globalisation is a reason and how govt is supporting and getting benefits from non-profit orgs.

Listening-Write Summary - another topic
-------------------------------------------------
A lady talked about peasants in india getting free seeds and costly pesticides from same companies, but they r poor and the company is rich.
For the last 5 yrs, pesticides are used in largest part of india.


Short Q&A
-------------
A women was checking books on the bookshelf in a book store. What she is doing?
A TV remote with red color power was shown and asked where is power button?
In a web page 2 arrows ^ and < pointing to diff links and was asked what the arrow was pointing?


2 essays
----------
1. Marriage during studies is difficult.
2. TV no longer need in this modern world.

Describe image
-------------------
Population in Lichfield city [line graph]
Lifeexpectancy - birthrate in Australia [bar chart]
4 steps of selecting and downloading music in one company website [flow diagram]

Writing-summary
---------------------
Napping - ancient people used - research was done by Harvard and in Athens - how it reduce heart disease by doing biochemical reaction in our body


----------



## commie_rick

:lock1:


justin787 said:


> Guys, don't freak out during the speaking test. Imagine that you're talking and or presenting to people and not just a computer.
> 
> Take your time, and speak clearly. This is perhaps the most important part. The clarity of your spoken English is what determines your pronunciation score. And because of that, a native English speaker with a thick accent may score much lower than a non-native speaker with a clear accent.
> 
> Also, watch your tone! The tone usually changes depending on what you are trying to convey and this isn't really unique to English. I heard this guy during my test, reading very quickly and with 1 tone, I don't think he scored very highly in that section.
> 
> Try to listen to the news or the radio, notice the pace and the changes in the tone but not necessarily the accent which is hard to change in such a short notice.
> 
> And finally remember, practice makes perfect!



90 for every section ! You are da man !


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> comments and advises on this essay please
> 
> 
> *
> Tobacco, main in the form of cigarettes is one of the most widely used drugs in the world, over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco everyday , the long time health costs are high for smokers themselves and for the wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity.*
> Do government have a legitimate roles to legislate to protect citizens from the harmful effects of their own decision to smoke or are such decisions up to the individual?. Min280 words
> Smoking is one of the legalized drug in the world, costing the government and societies billions of dollars. While individuals have done their part to avoid picking it or curb the habit, there are others who fall victims. An individual can only do so much within their will-power , as such government should have laws and initiatives to protect the citizens.
> Government aid from an early start can save a person’s life and reduce government spending on subsidized health. This can be initiated from health education from as soon as a child is able to read, write and rationalize. As the minds of youngsters can be easily influenced or molded, formal education should include information of harm effects of smoking, what and who children and teenagers can turn to if they are faced with pressure from their peers to pick up smoking.
> Sponsored advertisements, campaigns on the healthy living through exercising, ill effects of smoking and such as setting up hotline for people who need help to kick the bad habit, will be able to benefit population of all ages.
> While government should have a free-market for entrepreneurs and people to conduct businesses, there should be legislation to prevent the young and weaker ones from being exploited by greedy business owners. The government should set a minimum age for the sales of cigarettes, increase high tariffs and outlaw smoking in public places where it is shared by the general public. Smokers are at their own liberty to smoke but they should do so in a area which it does not put non-smokers at a higher risk of second hand smoking.
> Overall, the government should have laws to protect the non smokers especially the young and the impoverished as they are more vulnerable.





navjotbrar said:


> hiii, m not an expert but some of the things i wanna share.
> 1. smoking is not a drug, tobacco is.
> 2. will power as... there should not be coma
> 3. this line is vague too,, that will power and govt etc
> 4.government aidS from.. not aid from
> 5. this can be initiated from health edu- again the sentence is vague
> 6. dont use or too much like curb or pick it, influenced or moulded etc use one word only
> 7. harmful effects of smoking not harm effects of smoking
> 8. what and who children- sentence is again vague and not grammatically correct
> 9. frankly speaking the essay is vague, you didnt answer the main question that whether the individual should take initiatives or the government.
> please write intro in first para with your opinion that eg. i believe govt should implement policies.. or whatever..
> 2nd, 3 rd para write why? why the government should take action instead of individual?
> then conclusion.
> in your whole essay its very difficult to understand the main idea and sentences are not upto the mark. please refer to Harvard univ essays, or ielts mentor, ielts liz essays etc.
> if you take pte- written discourse for this essay is way too low.
> please don't take my criticism in a negative way, m not perfect either. i wish you get nice score. cheers!!!!





navjotbrar said:


> yes thats right, explain why government should take actions rather than individuals.
> or why individuals should take initiatives....
> you can take any side as you like.....



Hi navjotbrar and the rest, need your view on this. I looked at the sample essay answer from pte practise material, i noted that the model answer does not answer the question at all. i will copy and paste it below. Guys and girls, please review, i think it will benefit those who have problems doing essay writing.

the model answer cant be wrong right ?


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Tobacco is one of the most widely-used drugs of the world. Over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco every day. Tobacco is slowing taking a billion people in the world towards doom. The long term health costs are high for smokers, who suffer from various heart and lung diseases, reduced concentration
and continually diminishing immunity.* (1)*

Non-smokers, accompanying smokers or those who are in their close vicinity, also become “Passive” smokers and bear the toll of various inevitable diseases as they inhale the smoke which has an ill effect on their respiratory systems. Thus, the health costs are high—for smokers themselves, and for wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity. *(2)*

There has been awareness among people from many years, about the ill-effects of smoking and various campaigns run by the government, NGOs and local bodies to encourage people to quit smoking but the result have not been impressive. The solution is to nip the problem in the bud. School authorities and parents should keep a close eye so that children don’t start to smoke because they think it is “cool”. They should be made aware about the harmful effects of smoking. (3)

Government could play a vital role too. Smoking should not be high-hand in advertisements and movie commercials which have a huge impact on people. It could levy high taxes on tobacco products to keep people away from its reach. Rules for checking children buying such products should be made stringent.

The onus to protect from such products also lie on individuals as will-power always does the trick. The knowledge of importance of being healthy has to be realized from within. It goes a long way to check the problem. Thus, the solution requires both legitimate action of Government and strong individual decisions to eliminate the problem. (4)


*Explanation*: This essay answers the question on the topic. The roles of the government and the
individual are well explained and supporting details are provided. There is good development of ideas
and a logical structure. The main ideas are introduced in the first paragraph and the test taker’s
answer to the question is restated in the conclusion. General linguistic range and vocabulary range are
excellent. The vocabulary is precise and expresses subtleties and nuances. Idioms are also used
appropriately. Minor grammatical errors prevent this response from receiving full credit for grammar
usage and mechanics, although the intended meaning of the sentences is clear. Spelling is excellent.
The word count is 300 words.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


below is my assessment of the answers.

(1)	The first para did not mention which stance is the author going for.
(2)	High medical care costs for non smokers if they fall sick through inhaling smoke, in the wider term… the author hasn’t address which stance. It is up to anyone to guess.
(3)	School authorities and parents nipping the problem in the bud. Im guessing that the author is in support of both government and individuals. Didn’t the question instruct us to choose 1 side ?
(4)	Finally the author conclude that he/she is view of a collaborative role of government and indivduals


why was this chosen as a mode answer ? Peeps, please advises. 

Justin787 you scored 90, what is your take on the mode answer ?


----------



## justin787

commie_rick, your assessment is on point. And I don't understand either why this is a C1 model answer.

I have followed a simple template that I have came across around 12 years ago. And I have used it for both the PTE and TOEFL tests, and I was able to score a perfect mark both times.

I will post it later.


----------



## commie_rick

justin787 said:


> commie_rick, your assessment is on point. And I don't understand either why this is a C1 model answer.
> 
> I have followed a simple template that I have came across around 12 years ago. And I have used it for both the PTE and TOEFL tests, and I was able to score a perfect mark both times.
> 
> I will post it later.


Sure Justin , please share the essay question and model answer . I'm curious how this essay writing works


----------



## justin787

commie_rick said:


> Sure Justin , please share the essay question and model answer . I'm curious how this essay writing works


First, I would like to mention that this is a rough template. It should be coupled with correct spelling, grammar and proper use of vocabulary. You will also need to elaborate on certain points.

If the situation requires examples, don't be afraid to come up with fictitious characters, studies or examples to add to your essay.

So, here's the template. Remember from the previous example we have two points:

1. The Government have a legitimate role to legislate in order to protect citizens from the harmful effects of smoking

2. Leave such decision to the individuals


So say that I wanted to pick the *first one* as my side of the argument, then the first one will be the *pro point*, and the other one will be the *counter point*.

*Pro point: * The Government have a legitimate role to legislate in order to protect citizens from the harmful effects of smoking

*Counter point:* Leave such decision to the individuals


_*Example of pro and counter supporting points:*_
Negative health effects of smoking on the individual and people around him (*pro*)
Cost of smoking and health treatments to the individual and the society (*pro*)
Legislating smoking may infringe on personal rights and freedoms (*counter*)
Legislating smoking may lead to loss of revenue, jobs and have negative effects on the economy (*counter*)


Now we start:

1. While some people believe/argue that (*counter point*) because (*2 or 3 counter supporting points*). I believe that (*pro point*) outweighs the benefits of (*counter point*) because (*2-3 pro supporting points*) (Don't elaborate on the supporting points, simply mention them here)

2. Elaborate on the first pro supporting point

3. Elaborate on the second pro supporting point

4. On the other hand, some people believe that (*counter point*) because (*first supporting counter point - 1 sentence*) and (*second supporting counter point - 1 sentence*). (1 sentence for each point is enough, don't waste your time elaborating on the counter points)

5. Based on/because of (*first pro supporting point - 1 sentence*) and (*second pro supporting point - 1 sentence*) I believe that the benefits of (*pro point*) heavily exceed that of the (*counter point*).



Remember, these are examples and you can come up with others. And this is a rough draft. Generic fillers and connectors such as "Some people argue" can definitely be changed depending on the topic. But hopefully with this you've got the general idea on how to do it.


----------



## commie_rick

justin787 said:


> First, I would like to mention that this is a rough template. It should be coupled with correct spelling, grammar and proper use of vocabulary. You will also need to elaborate on certain points.
> 
> If the situation requires examples, don't be afraid to come up with fictitious characters, studies or examples to add to your essay.
> 
> So, here's the template. Remember from the previous example we have two points:
> 
> 1. The Government have a legitimate role to legislate in order to protect citizens from the harmful effects of smoking
> 
> 2. Leave such decision to the individuals
> 
> 
> So say that I wanted to pick the *first one* as my side of the argument, then the first one will be the *pro point*, and the other one will be the *counter point*.
> 
> *Pro point: * The Government have a legitimate role to legislate in order to protect citizens from the harmful effects of smoking
> 
> *Counter point:* Leave such decision to the individuals
> 
> 
> _*Example of pro and counter supporting points:*_
> Negative health effects of smoking on the individual and people around him (*pro*)
> Cost of smoking and health treatments to the individual and the society (*pro*)
> Legislating smoking may infringe on personal rights and freedoms (*counter*)
> Legislating smoking may lead to loss of revenue, jobs and have negative effects on the economy (*counter*)
> 
> 
> Now we start:
> 
> 1. While some people believe/argue that (*counter point*) because (*2 or 3 counter supporting points*). I believe that (*pro point*) outweighs the benefits of (*counter point*) because (*2-3 pro supporting points*) (Don't elaborate on the supporting points, simply mention them here)
> 
> 2. Elaborate on the first pro supporting point
> 
> 3. Elaborate on the second pro supporting point
> 
> 4. On the other hand, some people believe that (*counter point*) because (*first supporting counter point - 1 sentence*) and (*second supporting counter point - 1 sentence*). (1 sentence for each point is enough, don't waste your time elaborating on the counter points)
> 
> 5. Based on/because of (*first pro supporting point - 1 sentence*) and (*second pro supporting point - 1 sentence*) I believe that the benefits of (*pro point*) heavily exceed that of the (*counter point*).
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, these are examples and you can come up with others. And this is a rough draft. Generic fillers and connectors such as "Some people argue" can definitely be changed depending on the topic. But hopefully with this you've got the general idea on how to do it.



sure, did you use this structure during exam ?


----------



## Meysam270

Hi guys,

I took PTE test 4 times and every time there are 1 or 2 band scores below 65. My latest results:

L67/ R66/ S68/ W63 12/SEP/2016
Grammer 78/ Oral Fluency 55/ Pronunciation 66/ Spelling 46/ Vocabulary 83/ WD 90

L68/ R66/ S64/ W69 04/OCT/2016
Grammer 64/ Oral Fluency 56/ Pronunciation 63/ Spelling 50/ Vocabulary 84/ WD 79

As you can see everything in my Writing has been improved but my mark dropped to 63 from 69!

I got so confused and don't know how does it work. Could anyone please advise me what area is the issue?


----------



## 1317842

commie_rick said:


> Hi navjotbrar and the rest, need your view on this. I looked at the sample essay answer from pte practise material, i noted that the model answer does not answer the question at all. i will copy and paste it below. Guys and girls, please review, i think it will benefit those who have problems doing essay writing.
> 
> the model answer cant be wrong right ?
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Tobacco is one of the most widely-used drugs of the world. Over a billion adults legally smoke tobacco every day. Tobacco is slowing taking a billion people in the world towards doom. The long term health costs are high for smokers, who suffer from various heart and lung diseases, reduced concentration
> and continually diminishing immunity.* (1)*
> 
> Non-smokers, accompanying smokers or those who are in their close vicinity, also become “Passive” smokers and bear the toll of various inevitable diseases as they inhale the smoke which has an ill effect on their respiratory systems. Thus, the health costs are high—for smokers themselves, and for wider community in terms of health care costs and lost productivity. *(2)*
> 
> There has been awareness among people from many years, about the ill-effects of smoking and various campaigns run by the government, NGOs and local bodies to encourage people to quit smoking but the result have not been impressive. The solution is to nip the problem in the bud. School authorities and parents should keep a close eye so that children don’t start to smoke because they think it is “cool”. They should be made aware about the harmful effects of smoking. (3)
> 
> Government could play a vital role too. Smoking should not be high-hand in advertisements and movie commercials which have a huge impact on people. It could levy high taxes on tobacco products to keep people away from its reach. Rules for checking children buying such products should be made stringent.
> 
> The onus to protect from such products also lie on individuals as will-power always does the trick. The knowledge of importance of being healthy has to be realized from within. It goes a long way to check the problem. Thus, the solution requires both legitimate action of Government and strong individual decisions to eliminate the problem. (4)
> 
> 
> *Explanation*: This essay answers the question on the topic. The roles of the government and the
> individual are well explained and supporting details are provided. There is good development of ideas
> and a logical structure. The main ideas are introduced in the first paragraph and the test taker’s
> answer to the question is restated in the conclusion. General linguistic range and vocabulary range are
> excellent. The vocabulary is precise and expresses subtleties and nuances. Idioms are also used
> appropriately. Minor grammatical errors prevent this response from receiving full credit for grammar
> usage and mechanics, although the intended meaning of the sentences is clear. Spelling is excellent.
> The word count is 300 words.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> below is my assessment of the answers.
> 
> (1)	The first para did not mention which stance is the author going for.
> (2)	High medical care costs for non smokers if they fall sick through inhaling smoke, in the wider term… the author hasn’t address which stance. It is up to anyone to guess.
> (3)	School authorities and parents nipping the problem in the bud. Im guessing that the author is in support of both government and individuals. Didn’t the question instruct us to choose 1 side ?
> (4)	Finally the author conclude that he/she is view of a collaborative role of government and indivduals
> 
> 
> why was this chosen as a mode answer ? Peeps, please advises.
> 
> Justin787 you scored 90, what is your take on the mode answer ?


hiiii, i don't like this essay, it didnt deal well with the prompt. I scored 87 in writing by following the same rule i told you earlier. and believe me there is no model answer of essays, everyone has his own ideas. and this model answe is totally wrong it didn't deal with the prompt at all, WD of this model answer is way too low.


----------



## 1317842

Meysam270 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took PTE test 4 times and every time there are 1 or 2 band scores below 65. My latest results:
> 
> L67/ R66/ S68/ W63 12/SEP/2016
> Grammer 78/ Oral Fluency 55/ Pronunciation 66/ Spelling 46/ Vocabulary 83/ WD 90
> 
> L68/ R66/ S64/ W69 04/OCT/2016
> Grammer 64/ Oral Fluency 56/ Pronunciation 63/ Spelling 50/ Vocabulary 84/ WD 79
> 
> As you can see everything in my Writing has been improved but my mark dropped to 63 from 69!
> 
> I got so confused and don't know how does it work. Could anyone please advise me what area is the issue?


Hiiiii, as you can clearly see the problem is in spellings, make sure you check your spellings after writing essay. we often check for difficult spellings only and don't care about easy ones such as this, is, too, way, follow, only, has, have..because we are so confident in these but when we type we make errors such as we can write..thsi, hass, havr, (typing errors) . the keyboards are of very poor quality. so make sure check every spelling after writing. your problem is just spellings nothing else. Just a lil bit improvement in grammar that's it.


----------



## 1317842

Writing tips: Hiii, I scored 87 in writing and believe me it is the easiest part. So I am sharing some of the strategies I used.

•	Deal with the prompt nothing else. ( it will increase Written discourse points)
•	Introduction-body paragraphs- conclusion

•	In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology? Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.- they asked a clear question, give your opinion on the statement. Choose one side and support it. 

•	Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?- read it twice, they clearly gave a choice..who should avoid over packaged products either customer or producers. Choose one and support. Why should customer/producer should avoid this.

•	What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?- again choose one invention only and tell why it s better than others.

•	Spellings: revise every spelling, each and every word. Smotimes we just foccus on dificcult spelings and forget about simpal ones. So make sure you revise every spelling quickly. You can find it easily in a sentence just like you just did while reading the above line where I made mistakes.
	Turn off autocorrect from laptop it don’t let you realize your mistakes.
	Turn of the feature in which our pc makes first letter capital automatically. Practice doing that yourself.
•	Grammar- careful with complex sentences.
	If you are little doubtful in a sentence change it.
	Write variety of sentences- active, passive, future, complex, compound etc.

•	Vocabulary: add 6-10 fancy cool words in it and you are fine. My pet words are paramount, pivotal, significant, uphill struggle (hardwork), laudable purpose, fortify, amplify, catalyzed the surge of doing something, notion, slew of measures, acquisition, instill, intellectual, self enforcing circle, doing a brisk business etc. 
•	Check for repetition of words and replace them with synonyms make sure no word is repeated more than 2 times. 


•	Other general ideas: search internet they have given common topics in PTE exam, just write them by your own once and revise it. Do not check for any model answer or any written essay from internet it will block your own ideas. After writing then you can check for more ideas but not before.
•	Keep length 280-290, it will give you more material to write, more fancy words, more marks in vocab.
•	No need to write way too difficult sentences to sound smart.
•	No learnt sentences- health is wealth, where there is will there is a way, hammering the last nail etc..nope never.
•	Don’t forget to write therefore, furthermore, however, but, secondly, in addition, etc they increase your coherence.
In short: deal with the prompt+no spelling errors+ 10 fancy words+ no repetition of words+grammar+ variety of sentences+ 270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks. Cheers…. Don’t forget to find repeated essays and write them by your own on computer.


----------



## Meysam270

navjotbrar said:


> as you can clearly see the problem is in spellings, make sure you check your spellings after writing essay


Hi mate, 
Thanks for the reply. 

yes the only thing which came down was Spelling as you said. But I still don't understand that is Spelling that important in compare with Grammar, WD and Vocabulary where all have been improved and still the final mark dropped because of Spelling?

P.S. In the main post dates are wrong and should be vice versa.

Many Thanks,
Meysam


----------



## justin787

commie_rick said:


> sure, did you use this structure during exam ?


Yes, and during the scored practice tests as well.

But like *navjotbrar* said, there isn't just one way or one template of doing this.


----------



## 1317842

Meysam270 said:


> Hi mate,
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> yes the only thing which came down was Spelling as you said. But I still don't understand that is Spelling that important in compare with Grammar, WD and Vocabulary where all have been improved and still the final mark dropped because of Spelling?
> 
> P.S. In the main post dates are wrong and should be vice versa.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Meysam


i think, because other skills are good, you got good marks in others, btw i shared my strategies hope those help. and try to write 270-290 words essay it will improve your scores.


----------



## commie_rick

navjotbrar said:


> Writing tips: Hiii, I scored 87 in writing and believe me it is the easiest part. So I am sharing some of the strategies I used.
> 
> •	Deal with the prompt nothing else. ( it will increase Written discourse points)
> •	Introduction-body paragraphs- conclusion
> 
> •	In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology? Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.- they asked a clear question, give your opinion on the statement. Choose one side and support it.
> 
> •	Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?- read it twice, they clearly gave a choice..who should avoid over packaged products either customer or producers. Choose one and support. Why should customer/producer should avoid this.
> 
> •	What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?- again choose one invention only and tell why it s better than others.
> 
> •	Spellings: revise every spelling, each and every word. Smotimes we just foccus on dificcult spelings and forget about simpal ones. So make sure you revise every spelling quickly. You can find it easily in a sentence just like you just did while reading the above line where I made mistakes.
> 	Turn off autocorrect from laptop it don’t let you realize your mistakes.
> 	Turn of the feature in which our pc makes first letter capital automatically. Practice doing that yourself.
> •	Grammar- careful with complex sentences.
> 	If you are little doubtful in a sentence change it.
> 	Write variety of sentences- active, passive, future, complex, compound etc.
> 
> •	Vocabulary: add 6-10 fancy cool words in it and you are fine. My pet words are paramount, pivotal, significant, uphill struggle (hardwork), laudable purpose, fortify, amplify, catalyzed the surge of doing something, notion, slew of measures, acquisition, instill, intellectual, self enforcing circle, doing a brisk business etc. 
> •	Check for repetition of words and replace them with synonyms make sure no word is repeated more than 2 times.
> 
> 
> •	Other general ideas: search internet they have given common topics in PTE exam, just write them by your own once and revise it. Do not check for any model answer or any written essay from internet it will block your own ideas. After writing then you can check for more ideas but not before.
> •	Keep length 280-290, it will give you more material to write, more fancy words, more marks in vocab.
> •	No need to write way too difficult sentences to sound smart.
> •	No learnt sentences- health is wealth, where there is will there is a way, hammering the last nail etc..nope never.
> •	Don’t forget to write therefore, furthermore, however, but, secondly, in addition, etc they increase your coherence.
> In short: deal with the prompt+no spelling errors+ 10 fancy words+ no repetition of words+grammar+ variety of sentences+ 270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks. Cheers…. Don’t forget to find repeated essays and write them by your own on computer.



thanks navjotbrar and justin


----------



## commie_rick

Summarize spoken text. 

This is a recording of a speaker talking about harmful chemicals to the brain. Those who have heard it before. Please give me your comments on my answer.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
20 years ago, 750 harmful chemicals to brain development were identified . Today, there should be over 1 thousand. There is little emphasis on this area of research. Oecd took 10 years to develop a battery of tests. It is a pity, as children are losing critical cognitive skills. The loss of IQ points also incurs monetary cost for the society, which is approximately $8000 to $10,000 per IQ point.

70 points.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

this is is tough as initially i had 100+ words. i had to reduce alot of key points and connector words like however, despite of.


----------



## jana1234

Hi Guys,

I have my first PTE-A next week and I just did the online mock test A. I scored LSRW 81 80 78 77. 
However in the writing section I ran out of time after the first essay and went over 20 minutes over time with the second one. I didn't want to stop, as I wanted to practice to write.
After receiving these high scores, my concern is now that this second essay was scored even though if this happened in the real test I wouldn't have been able to submit anything for the second essay.
Do you know if the mock test ignores your submissions after you go over the time limit. Or are they being scored as well? 

I need a 79 in each to reach the high points requirement for the EOI.

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## commie_rick

jana1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my first PTE-A next week and I just did the online mock test A. I scored LSRW 81 80 78 77.
> However in the writing section I ran out of time after the first essay and went over 20 minutes over time with the second one. I didn't want to stop, as I wanted to practice to write.
> After receiving these high scores, my concern is now that this second essay was scored even though if this happened in the real test I wouldn't have been able to submit anything for the second essay.
> Do you know if the mock test ignores your submissions after you go over the time limit. Or are they being scored as well?
> 
> I need a 79 in each to reach the high points requirement for the EOI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jana



where did u do the online mock test?


----------



## rhassan

navjotbrar said:


> i think, because other skills are good, you got good marks in others, btw i shared my strategies hope those help. and try to write 270-290 words essay it will improve your scores.


do you have list of most repeated PTE essays?


----------



## JorgeRamirezArauco

Hi guys, I just took my PTE around 5 months ago and get great results W8.5, R 8.1, L 8.4 S7.1

If I can advise you on something is the place where you are doing your exam, make sure the person who guard the exam is in the same room as you, in navitas they usually have them far away from you and when you have a problem they will take a lot of time in coming to aid you.

Put the pen lid when you are not using the pen, this is crucial since taking notes becomes such an important matter.


----------



## Npatel

Hi all,
Can anyone help me with the speaking section? I am having my exam on 13th oct.
I have given Pte 4 times and every time dont know whats going wrong with speaking.
Speaking 53 52 63 60
Listening 69 68 71 77
reading 58 68 66 69
Writing 68 74 69 73
I am aiming each 65. Anyone facing same problem, but is been able to tackle this issue pls help me clear the speaking session.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jana1234

commie_rick said:


> where did u do the online mock test?


I bought the scored practice tests on ptepractice.com.


----------



## justin787

jana1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my first PTE-A next week and I just did the online mock test A. I scored LSRW 81 80 78 77.
> However in the writing section I ran out of time after the first essay and went over 20 minutes over time with the second one. I didn't want to stop, as I wanted to practice to write.
> After receiving these high scores, my concern is now that this second essay was scored even though if this happened in the real test I wouldn't have been able to submit anything for the second essay.
> Do you know if the mock test ignores your submissions after you go over the time limit. Or are they being scored as well?
> 
> I need a 79 in each to reach the high points requirement for the EOI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jana


If you haven't received an error at the end, it means that your essay was marked.
I encountered an error during my second scored practice test saying something along the lines of "One of your writing tasks were not marked". So if you haven't received such an error I guess you're good.

Also keep in mind that in the real test, all writing tasks have individual timers (unlike the mock test), and when the timer reaches 0, the test will submit whatever you wrote, even if you haven't finished yet.


----------



## jana1234

justin787 said:


> If you haven't received an error at the end, it means that your essay was marked.
> I encountered an error during my second scored practice test saying something along the lines of "One of your writing tasks were not marked". So if you haven't received such an error I guess you're good.
> 
> Also keep in mind that in the real test, all writing tasks have individual timers (unlike the mock test), and when the timer reaches 0, the test will submit whatever you wrote, even if you haven't finished yet.


Thanks for the info, Justin.
So does that mean that every task in the writing/speaking section is individually timed? Which means I don't have to hurry in the previous tasks in order to be able to finish the last tasks of that section?


----------



## justin787

jana1234 said:


> Thanks for the info, Justin.
> So does that mean that every task in the writing/speaking section is individually timed? Which means I don't have to hurry in the previous tasks in order to be able to finish the last tasks of that section?


Yes. Please take a look here for the timers PTE Speaking and Writing

So for example the "Summarize written text" has a 10 min timer. Once you move to the next one, the timer will restart for that specific task.


----------



## jana1234

justin787 said:


> Yes. Please take a look here for the timers PTE Speaking and Writing
> 
> So for example the "Summarize written text" has a 10 min timer. Once you move to the next one, the timer will restart for that specific task.


Oh great thanks!!

Also, do you know if it's allowed to take toilet breaks during the exam?


----------



## justin787

jana1234 said:


> Oh great thanks!!
> 
> Also, do you know if it's allowed to take toilet breaks during the exam?


There is an optional 10 min break after finishing the second part of the test which is reading.

Speaking & Writing --> Reading --> optional 10 min break --> Listening

You may choose to take the break or continue the test.


----------



## ashvi

suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find the preparation material at ptecracker blogspot com
> 
> Please go though Practice test plus with key ( Published by Pearson).
> You can buy this from amazon.in
> 
> It has four tests. practice all.
> Check students' responses .
> 
> I was struggling in the speaking section. ( Play all students' responses who scored different marks compare it with your response).
> 
> Once you finished four tests . Start McMillan's Test builder. Which again has 4 sections.
> This can be found in the link I shared earlier.
> 
> Once you finished McMillan . You can practice with timed / scoreless practice tests provided by Pearson.
> 
> Once you are confident book a practice test (ptepractice com)
> 
> Even if you are not able to score well, please go ahead.
> The actual test is much easier.. ( Questions will be like those in McMillan's Test builder).
> 
> As I said earlier, I was struggling with speaking.
> 
> Read aloud:
> 
> Read news papers. Try to pause ( 0.5 sec) when there is comma and take a long pause for full spot ( 1 sec).
> 
> Describe image:
> 
> Try to finish the speech in 4 sentences. Describe the title with X axis.
> 
> Mention the highest values and lowest values.
> 
> Conclude with the trend. Increased, declined, steady. etc.
> 
> Retell lecture:
> 
> Try to describe it in 4 sentences.
> Retell lecture shows images. if you are clueless about lecture, make sentences from the figure given and speak fluently.
> 
> Answer short question:
> 
> I got questions with diagrams.
> For eg: Location map was given. and the question was where the library is located?
> 
> Be careful with these kind of questions. You have only 3 seconds to respond. Have quick idea about the figure before the question is started.
> 
> Speak in medium speed with no hesitation and thinking.
> 
> Writing essays:
> 
> I divided essays into 4 paras.
> 
> 1st para
> Introduction,
> 
> 2nd para to support my views.
> 
> started with ***** To begin with, ***
> 
> 
> 3rd para to support the opposite view ( words lesser than 2nd para)
> 
> started with, ***** On the other hand, ***
> 
> 4th para conclusion.
> 
> started with ***** To conclude, ***
> 
> 
> I cleared it in the 6th attempt.
> Don't delay to give the exams if you fail. try to give it in the next available date.
> Once you are familiar with exam pattern, watch CNN student news with subtitle and read news papers. It can help a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Suhas
> 
> L\R\S\W : 76\70\80\74


Hello suhaz4,

Your Speaking scores are very impressive.Please could you provide some input on Speaking section. 
I scored very low in Speaking (49) , L(76), R(68) , W(89). 
Any specific mention about the position of microphone? 
Some say that microphone records breathing and it negatively impacts the oral fluency and pronunciation. 
Is it so? Does it really matter?

Many Thanks in advance,
ashvi


----------



## gvbrin

Hi guys,

I took PTE A test last week below are My results:

L56/ R57/ S71/ W54 

Grammer 49/ Oral Fluency 67/ Pronunciation 64/ Spelling 64/ Vocabulary 79/ WD 77

Experts Could anyone please advise me on how to improve my Writing/Reading score, I would need 65.

Listing section I have missed 3 questing due to time issue.


----------



## Suds7

Guys how are preparing for essay? My time management is really bad i keep taking more than 20 min to complete the essay. Please help


----------



## snowingreen

commie_rick said:


> thanks navjotbrar and justin


commie_rick..try this for essay writing

PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> commie_rick..try this for essay writing
> 
> PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.


thanks, I will go through it.


----------



## commie_rick

my exam is next month and ive been dedicated 1 hour each day to read the guides and some sample questions. Not the mock test on ptepractise yet. So far ive identified 2 areas which I require improvement on. a. essay writing . b. reorder paragraph.

im not expert, but I suggest test taker to do that before the online mock exam as the exam isn't cheap. So work on your weak areas, then take the mock exam.

For those who need help on reviewing essays, I welcome pm. I would appreciate if you can review or comments on my queries as well. My turn around is pretty fast, 1 day.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Vinopaal

I Just found out that "Highlight incorrect words" in Listening has negative marking. Strange, I thought only MCMA has negative marking. For people who don't know this, take it as an Information. Those already know, well nothing got to do, just ignore


----------



## ibbz87

ielts 3rd attempt and still disappointed. writing from 7 to 6.5
speaking 8
reading 7.5
listening 8

i am now fed up with ielts, the money sucking machine.
i think i shall go for pte now.
waiting for my SA nomination if i get it then hopefully i am done with english exams.
but for PTE i need to go to dubai.
is it ok if i plan my trip for a couple of weeks and just in case if i have to reattempt pte i can go ahead.
would it be enough time for more than 1 or 2 attempts?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## caramelle

Hi everyone! Yesterday was my first PTE attempt, and I want to share my results/experience. 
Listening 75
Reading 75
Speaking 45
Writing 90
To say that I am upset is to say nothing. I am both upset with the fact that my speaking score is so low, and that my speaking score lowered my listening and reading scores.

I was totally shocked with the graphs and processes that I had to describe. One graph's heading was 6 lines long...I barely got time to look at the graph itself. I also had to describe 3 processes with a bunch of technical terms etc. Mock tests with their graph samples seemed SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO very easy compared with what I had to describe in the real exam. And then viola, its a re-tell lecture section........first lecture - about rats and experiments on them. I had no freaking idea what to say because when I started making notes it turned out that my pen was dry and didn't write....so I had to describe what was on a given pic....second lecture - about thermodynamics and kinetic theory and their interrelation...the third lecture was about Napoleon and his project on making Paris streets look better...third lecture was the only one that I could describe really well.

I didnt have any problems with any other questions and sections. And I am 100000000% sure that the rest of my answers were right.

My essay topic was about travelling and it's importance for scholars and the education process in general. 

I wish my speaking tasks were easier but unfortunately they were much more difficult than the ones they give in their mock tests. 

I am not going to give up on passing the PTE exam (I need 79+). If anyone has any questions I am happy to help


----------



## ArchV

caramelle said:


> Hi everyone! Yesterday was my first PTE attempt, and I want to share my results/experience.
> Listening 75
> Reading 75
> Speaking 45
> Writing 90
> To say that I am upset is to say nothing. I am both upset with the fact that my speaking score is so low, and that my speaking score lowered my listening and reading scores.
> 
> I was totally shocked with the graphs and processes that I had to describe. One graph's heading was 6 lines long...I barely got time to look at the graph itself. I also had to describe 3 processes with a bunch of technical terms etc. Mock tests with their graph samples seemed SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO very easy compared with what I had to describe in the real exam. And then viola, its a re-tell lecture section........first lecture - about rats and experiments on them. I had no freaking idea what to say because when I started making notes it turned out that my pen was dry and didn't write....so I had to describe what was on a given pic....second lecture - about thermodynamics and kinetic theory and their interrelation...the third lecture was about Napoleon and his project on making Paris streets look better...third lecture was the only one that I could describe really well.
> 
> I didnt have any problems with any other questions and sections. And I am 100000000% sure that the rest of my answers were right.
> 
> My essay topic was about travelling and it's importance for scholars and the education process in general.
> 
> I wish my speaking tasks were easier but unfortunately they were much more difficult than the ones they give in their mock tests.
> 
> I am not going to give up on passing the PTE exam (I need 79+). If anyone has any questions I am happy to help


Hi caramelle, 

I totally get your frustration. I hear you. I've been there too. Exactly like you said, in the speaking section, in one of my previous attempt, I got some graphs that had literally tons of information and several lines that I could barely understand what that was all about in just 25 seconds. So, guess what happened? I completely lost my concentration and my confidence went down hill, needless to say my fluency was totally gone as result. However, here's the thing. As it has been pointed out by several test takers, always remember, fluency is more important than content. So, if you ever face the same situation again, just highlight some key points without overthinking and speak as fluent and as confident as you can. In the end, draw a conclusion and don't ever hesitate. 

The bottom line is, be fluent and confident, no matter what they throw at you. If they get under your skin, it's over, especially for you who's aiming for 79+. 

You're gonna make it!


----------



## caramelle

ArchV said:


> Hi caramelle,
> 
> I totally get your frustration. I hear you. I've been there too. Exactly like you said, in the speaking section, in one of my previous attempt, I got some graphs that had literally tons of information and several lines that I could barely understand what that was all about in just 25 seconds. So, guess what happened? I completely lost my concentration and my confidence went down hill, needless to say my fluency was totally gone as result. However, here's the thing. As it has been pointed out by several test takers, always remember, fluency is more important than content. So, if you ever face the same situation again, just highlight some key points without overthinking and speak as fluent and as confident as you can. In the end, draw a conclusion and don't ever hesitate.
> 
> The bottom line is, be fluent and confident, no matter what they throw at you. If they get under your skin, it's over, especially for you who's aiming for 79+.
> 
> You're gonna make it!


Thanks a lot for your support!! It's good to hear I wasn't the only one who faced this problem in the speaking section. I think it's pretty obvious they do such tricks intentionally (first graph with a long heading and tons of information) just to check if the candidate's speaking is good enough to describe whatever they see while staying calm and confident. My bad I wasn't prepared for that. 

There is one more thing I wanted to share. I am the one who has taken the TOEFL, IELTS and PTE exams.

My PTE writing score is 90/90. My TOEFL writing score is 29/30...my IELTS writing score has never been any different from 7.5/9 (3 attempts). For those, who are stuck with the IELTS (and especially with its writing section), I would def recommend to learn the format and try the PTE exam.


----------



## devarajanbe

Hello,

I consolidated few retell lecture topics from others in this forum. Please share if you have the audio clip for these topics or Youtube link? 

Retell
1. economy of australia
2. types of dimesnsions . started from 1d 2d 3d then told that in 4 d , time is included.*
3. the government does not inform civilians before making decisions.they come to know when it becomes policy. when asked by the mob, elected and non elected , always throw reasons from rule book.
4. globalization : its effect on natural resources. climate change.*
5. omen prefer their profession in uk instead of being mothers.*
6. dolphins and its survival
7. two bar grpahs showing comparison of marks secured by both boys and girls in math and english and impact of psychology and cognitive development*
8. training given to community health workers.*
9. changing economy of world affecting graduates .*
10. the number of frog limb deformities in NA
11. aztecs and cacao, chocolate and cocoa seeds.
12. sound receptors. ear drum, vibration.
13. Rats and experiments on them
14. Thermodynamics and kinetic energy and their interrelation
15. Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
16. Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
17. Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
18. Growing population and waste management
19. Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
20. NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.

Thanks,
Deva


----------



## 1317842

please help me with speaking, my speaking is good and i score 90 in practice tests but in real test it was 68. I answered every question perfectly. But When I listen to my recordings at home it s way too clear but in exam when they gave me time to test microphones i heard so many breathing noises. i am a mouth breather and i guess this impact my score, does some one has any idea about it? at what position should i keep my microphone? I got less marks in pronunciation despite good pronunciation. please help me, my exam is on Monday.


----------



## che.mostafa

navjotbrar said:


> please help me with speaking, my speaking is good and i score 90 in practice tests but in real test it was 68. I answered every question perfectly. But When I listen to my recordings at home it s way too clear but in exam when they gave me time to test microphones i heard so many breathing noises. i am a mouth breather and i guess this impact my score, does some one has any idea about it? at what position should i keep my microphone? I got less marks in pronunciation despite good pronunciation. please help me, my exam is on Monday.




At the beginning of my exam I tested my mic and heared my breathing then I kept positioning it higher until it was at about my nose level. I tried it and couldn't hear my breath.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## song4u

Hi all, I am a newbie in PTE. I also spent a week to make familiar with PTE sections. This morning I try to take the mock test A bought from ptepractice and got the result as follows:
- L: 47 | R: 47 | S: 43 | W: 51
and Enabling skills:
- Grammar: 83 
- Oral Fluency: 10
- Pronunciation: 22
- Spelling: 38
- Vocabulary: 49
- Written Discourse: 47

Any suggestion for me to improve and how long can I get the achieve goal (65+ all bands)?
Thanks so much.


----------



## 1317842

song4u said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie in PTE. I also spent a week to make familiar with PTE sections. This morning I try to take the mock test A bought from ptepractice and got the result as follows:
> - L: 47 | R: 47 | S: 43 | W: 51
> and Enabling skills:
> - Grammar: 83
> - Oral Fluency: 10
> - Pronunciation: 22
> - Spelling: 38
> - Vocabulary: 49
> - Written Discourse: 47
> 
> Any suggestion for me to improve and how long can I get the achieve goal (65+ all bands)?
> Thanks so much.


i think you were nervous that't why u got so less in every section. 
for speaking you should talk little faster than you spoke and avoid pauses or repetition of words. I feel you couldn't talk fluently in any section because 10 is the lowest score.
make sure you read aloud with intonation and proper stress on words and finish it in 25-35 secs.
for graphs talk for more than 35 seconds,
repeat sentences and question answers require practice too. so better download PTE offline tests, books etc and start practicing,
most importantly download google speech to text and see how many words it picks.
For writing i gave a detailed guide of my tips please check 2-3 previous pages and you will find it, i wrote how to increase marks in written discourse, spellings, vocab and grammar. 
you need 30-45 days practice so don't book your test so soon.


............if you found it useful..please hit thanks to add to my reputation............


----------



## ashvi

che.mostafa said:


> At the beginning of my exam I tested my mic and heared my breathing then I kept positioning it higher until it was at about my nose level. I tried it and couldn't hear my breath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello che.mostafa,

Did changing of the microphone position, help you with good Speaking scores?


----------



## che.mostafa

ashvi said:


> Hello che.mostafa,
> 
> 
> 
> Did changing of the microphone position, help you with good Speaking scores?




I am not sure anyway it was my first attempt and I got S63 OF47 PRO70 so I guess it helped alittle.
My mock test B 
S63 OF46 PR55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashvi

che.mostafa said:


> I am not sure anyway it was my first attempt and I got S63 OF47 PRO70 so I guess it helped alittle.
> My mock test B
> S63 OF46 PR55
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, Thanks.

My Speaking scores have been very low in mock as well as real test. Maximum i scored was in the actual test with S49, OF 57 and P33


----------



## Jazbekhu

hi guys
I have seen that PTE added some more essays in the test. 
Recently on 29th September, I got 2 essays out of which one essay was out of that list of 33 essays but other was different and that was
" Computers are useless, they are just information providers . They cant think creatively" Do you agree?

Please friends do share the latest essays. It will be a great help.


----------



## snowingreen

Hi Everyone, 
Please review the below essay, if you have time, and provide your comments. 

- word Count : 250+
- Time Taken : 28 minutes 

------------------
What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why? (16) 

In the last century, humanity was seen a variety of inventions such as medicines, aeroplane, computers and many others. While medicines and aeroplanes had a major impact on our lives, they haven’t changed influenced the life of a common person as much as a computer has done. I believe computers have dramatically influenced the fast pace nature of life and it is the greatest invention of the 21st century. 

Firstly, Computers have faster computational methods, that solves the problems in shorter duration when compared to the old methods. Computers are employed in various sectors, including medicine and aero industries to improve the efficiency and quality. For instance, Aero industry is totally dependent on computers, to schedule flights, to track flights and to maintain the logs of the flight data. Similarly, computers are used in the area of pharmacy, to develop new medicines by analysing the cause and effects of the mixing chemicals. 

Secondly, Computers have almost reached each and every corner of the world, and is accessible by both poor and rich. It provides opportunities for everyone to compete in this globalised market and opportunities leads to inventions. An African student without any working knowledge, for example, has built a water purifier by just accessing the information over the internet using a computer. 

To conclude, Computer enhances everyone’s life and plays a crucial role in various inventions from different sectors. Computer has become part of everyone’s life and it will be a precursor to any inventions that may come in the future.


----------



## minaando

song4u said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie in PTE. I also spent a week to make familiar with PTE sections. This morning I try to take the mock test A bought from ptepractice and got the result as follows:
> - L: 47 | R: 47 | S: 43 | W: 51
> and Enabling skills:
> - Grammar: 83
> - Oral Fluency: 10
> - Pronunciation: 22
> - Spelling: 38
> - Vocabulary: 49
> - Written Discourse: 47
> 
> Any suggestion for me to improve and how long can I get the achieve goal (65+ all bands)?
> Thanks so much.


Hi song4u, Are you in Vietnam or other country now? I'm also in preparation for the PTE test and it's seem hard to find PTE training center in Vietnam. And have you ever taken IETLS test before?


----------



## sharat47

How long is engineers Australia assessment letter valid for if I apply through CDR route? And what do I have to do to renew it after the end of validity? Thanks.


----------



## song4u

minaando said:


> Hi song4u, Are you in Vietnam or other country now? I'm also in preparation for the PTE test and it's seem hard to find PTE training center in Vietnam. And have you ever taken IETLS test before?


Now I am not living in Vietnam. You can checkout at Duc Anh English center in HaNoi or HCM. It seems there is a short course for PTE preparation with 450k VND/hour as I heard.

I took IELTS 2 years ago with 5.5 overall. T.T, too low,huh?


----------



## ibbz87

sharat47 said:


> How long is engineers Australia assessment letter valid for if I apply through CDR route? And what do I have to do to renew it after the end of validity? Thanks.


it is valid for 2 years but you can contact EA to issue renewed letter. they would charge some fee i think

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin

gvbrin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took PTE A test last week below are My results:
> 
> L56/ R57/ S71/ W54
> 
> Grammer 49/ Oral Fluency 67/ Pronunciation 64/ Spelling 64/ Vocabulary 79/ WD 77
> 
> Experts Could anyone please advise me on how to improve my Writing/Reading score, I would need 65.
> 
> Listing section I have missed 3 questing due to time issue.


Hi Guys,

Need your advice on how to improve my Writing/Reading scores.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## shreyajohn

aburaheel said:


> PM sent.


Did you get through PTE A. As I am also in the same situation. I also lost out for Speaking. That also two attempts and both 61 and 64.


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 1

Most commonly, household items from long ago were made of organic material
and therefore tended to decompose completely in oxygen-rich soil. However, the
complete lack of oxygen in the earth meant that decay bacteria was unable to
break down the embedded Viking objects. An oxygen-free organic ‘cocoon’
comprising a mix of plant debris, including remains of plants, wood chips, twigs,
straw used for bedding and thatch used in building, created an environment which
enabled archaeologists to uncover an abundance of relics left over from a period
dating back to the 10th century. Excavations of up to nine meters comprising
numerous layers of deposits uncovered a number of household articles such as
pottery and eating utensils as well as items made of wood and leather – all
remarkably well-preserved. Many beautifully-decorated combs were among the
most common items found at Coppergate. Combs at various stages of production,
from sawn off-cuts of antler to the finished product, were all uncovered at the
site.

Summary:

The household items which are made of organic material are tended to decompose completely in the oxygen-rich soil; however, it is unable to decompose oxygen-free organic articles in the oxygen-less earth. (32 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 2

A kilogram of unfrozen grapes normally produces sufficient juice to ferment2 into
one bottle of wine. Depending on the degree of dehydration caused by wind and
winter sunshine, the juice from a kilogram of ice wine grapes produces one-fifth
of that amount or less. The longer the grapes hang on the vine, the less juice there
is. So grapes harvested during a cold snap in December will yield more ice wine
than if they are picked in February. The oily juice, once extracted from the
marble-hard berries, is allowed to settle for three or four days. It is then clarified
of dust and debris by 'racking' from one tank to another. A special yeast is added
to activate fermentation in the stainless steel tanks since the colourless liquid is too
cold to ferment on its own. Because of the high sugar content, the fermentation
can take several months. But when the wine is finally bottled, it has the capacity
to age for a decade or more.

Summary:

If longer the grapes hang on the vine then it produces less juice and if it has high sugar content then the fermentation can take more time, once the wine is finally bottled then it can be preserved for several years. (41 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 3

The sighting of floating islands at sea is a rare event; such a thing is unscheduled,
shortlived
and usually undocumented. On July 4th, 1969, an island some 15 meters in
diameter with 10-15 trees 10-12 meters tall was included in the daily notice to mariners
as posing a shipping navigation hazard between Cuba and Haiti. McWhirter described the
island as looking “...as though it were held together by a mangrove-type matting; there
was some earth on it but it looked kind of bushy around the bottom, like there was dead
foliage, grass-like material or something on the island itself. The trees were coming up
out of that. It looked like the trees came right out of the surface brown layer. No roots
were visible”. By the 14th of July the island had apparently broken up and the parts had
partially submerged so that only the upper tree trunks were above the water. By July
19th, no trace of the island was found after an intensive six hour search.

Summary:

The sighting of floating islands at sea is a rare event; that is unscheduled, short-lived and undocumented and after few days floating islands have become invisible. (27 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 4

Scientists have discovered plant life covering the surface of the world's oceans is
disappearing at a dangerous rate. This plant life called phytoplankton is a vital resource
that helps absorb the worst of the ‘greenhouse gases’ involved in global warming.
Satellites and ships at sea have confirmed the diminishing productivity of the microscopic
plants, which oceanographers say is most striking in the waters of the North Pacific -
ranging as far up as the high Arctic. “Whether the lost productivity of the phytoplankton
is directly due to increased ocean temperatures that have been recorded for at least the
past 20 years remains part of an extremely complex puzzle”, says Watson W. Gregg, a
NASA biologist at the Goddard Space Flight Center in the USA, but it surely offers a
fresh clue to the controversy over climate change. According to Gregg, the greatest loss
of phytoplankton has occurred where ocean temperatures have risen most significantly
between the early 1980s and the late 1990s. In the North Atlantic summertime, sea
surface temperatures rose about 1.3 degrees Fahrenheit during that period, while in the

Summary:

A team of scientists have discovered that the plant life covering the surface of the world's oceans is disappearing at a dangerous rate and this plant life helps to absorb the worst of the greenhouse gases and because of this sea surface temperatures rose. (44 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 5

Government water commission maps in Mexico show 96 overexploited
aquifers1. Seawater has polluted 17 others because of too much pumping, while toxic
seepage is spreading fast. According to the World Health Organisation (WHO), Mexican
children are contracting digestive diseases due to poor water storage. Mexico City, built
eight centuries ago atop vast lagoons, cannot adequately supply water for its 22 million
inhabitants. Like many cities in the world, less than half of the city’s waste is treated. The
rest sinks into underground lakes or flows toward the Gulf of Mexico, turning rivers into
sewers. This presents an extremely difficult prospect for Mexico’s future. The Mexican
National Water Commission lists some 35 cities that must shrink dramatically unless
more water can be found. A forced exodus from parched cities seems far-fetched, and no
one suggests it will happen next week but it is a spectre haunting Mexico’s future.

Summary:

The Mexico's National water commission maps show 96 aquifers have been overexploited and seawater has polluted 17 others because of too much pumping and according to the WHO children are contracting digestive diseases due to poor water storage. (38 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 6

Devising solutions to these issues was the other half of the equation. As far a
recruiting was concerned, they changed their approach by getting personnel from the
hotel to handle it. Once this change was made, the attrition rates decreased substantially.
To add to employee motivation, new staff were made aware of the mission and goals of
the organisation and how they would be paid above industry standard for striving to attain
to hotel values. New staff were shown where the hotel was heading and how they would
have a guaranteed, stable employment situation with a major force in the hotel industry –
it was even suggested that after a period of employment, new staff might be given the
opportunity to contribute to organisational goal setting. They had been losing many of
their employees during the first month or two of employment, so they made new staff
aware that bonuses would be offered to newly-hired employees at the end of their first
three months which greatly assisted in goal setting. Staff luncheons and the in-house
volleyball and basketball competitions remained an effective part of staff unity and
development and a support program was also introduced to help all staff with any
jobrelated
issues which gave employees a heightened sense of being cared for by the
establishment.


Summary:

As attrition rates increased in the hotel organization during the initial two months of new employment as they invented few solutions to these issues and attrition rates decreased dramatically;
they offered bonuses to newly-hired employees at the end of their first quarter and started in-house sports competitions for staff unity. (50 words)

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 7

Political and family values within society have impacted upon the modern family
structure. Traditionally, it has been the man’s role to be the breadwinner for the family -
providing the funds to pay for food and shelter. However, due to the many new and
unique responsibilities placed upon families, in numerous cases both men and women –
fathers and mothers - have had to enter the workforce. Generally, the reasons for both
being involved in the workforce revolve around the need to add to the family’s current
financial base. To a lesser extent, the need to interact with ‘adults’ in a stimulating work
environment is another popular reason. Whatever their reasons, for many families, the
decision for father and mother to go out of the home and join the labour force has led to a
number of side effects within the home which, in turn, impact upon their performance as
employees.

Summary:

Traditionally, it has been the men's role to pay for food and shelter for their families;
however, these days, because of many new and unique responsibilities placed upon their families both men and women being involved in the workforce to contribute their families' financial base, but it led to a number of side effects. (52 words)

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 8

Perhaps the most positive relation that could be established between work and
conflict was in regard to irregular work hours. Factors such as having to work on
weekends, having to work longer than nine hours per day or having to work during
vacation periods all added to the conflict dynamic. Additionally, rank or position and thus
expectations of workers and time demands all showed a negative impact upon family and
work relations. Many have conducted empirical research in relation to work-family
conflict and job satisfaction with significantly varying results. However, one generally
recognised outcome about which few researchers disagree is that when work-family
conflict arises, job satisfaction decreases.

Summary:

Many researchers have conducted empirical research in relation to work-family conflict and job satisfaction 
and they found that the most positive relation that could be established between work and conflict was in regard to irregular work hours but all showed a negative impact upon family and work relations;
however, few researchers disagree is that when work-family conflict arises, job satisfaction decreases. (61 words)

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## hariyerra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?

Paragraph: 9

In 1796, the life expectancy of a human being was between 25 and 36 years, in
1886 that number basically doubled to between 45 and 50. In 1996, the life expectancy
of an average Mexican stood at around 75 years. People are living longer and this is due
in large part to the advances of modern science. It is not all sophisticated medical
equipment that is playing a part; although lesser in impact, basic advances in engineering
are also greatly assisting. Take for example, a professional tennis player. In the past,
most tennis players' shoes were constructed with fabric and a solid rubber sole. These
shoes were of poor construction and resulted in hip and foot injuries. Today the
technology of shoe construction has radically changed. Now some shoes are injected
with silicone and made of more comfortable, ergonomic2 construction. This has helped
not only the elite but also the recreational sportsperson and thus, helps in the preservation
of the human body.

Summary:

The life expectancy of a human has been increased since nineteenth century and this is due to the advances in modern science and technology; for example, advanced and sophisticated medical equipment and basic advances in engineering. (36 words)

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## snowingreen

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?
> 
> Paragraph: 1
> 
> Most commonly, household items from long ago were made of organic material
> and therefore tended to decompose completely in oxygen-rich soil. However, the
> complete lack of oxygen in the earth meant that decay bacteria was unable to
> break down the embedded Viking objects. An oxygen-free organic ‘cocoon’
> comprising a mix of plant debris, including remains of plants, wood chips, twigs,
> straw used for bedding and thatch used in building, created an environment which
> enabled archaeologists to uncover an abundance of relics left over from a period
> dating back to the 10th century. Excavations of up to nine meters comprising
> numerous layers of deposits uncovered a number of household articles such as
> pottery and eating utensils as well as items made of wood and leather – all
> remarkably well-preserved. Many beautifully-decorated combs were among the
> most common items found at Coppergate. Combs at various stages of production,
> from sawn off-cuts of antler to the finished product, were all uncovered at the
> site.
> 
> Summary:
> 
> The household items which are made of organic material are tended to decompose completely in the oxygen-rich soil; however, it is unable to decompose oxygen-free organic articles in the oxygen-less earth. (32 words)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


I wrote as below. 
Decomposable items such as combs, pottery, eating utensils, and other items made of wood and leather, that belonged to the Vikings of the 10th century, were excavated from the site, coppergate, and surprisingly they were well-preserved due to lack of oxygen. 

we have summarised different points; mine is"what and whose were extracted", whereas your's is on the process itself. I think , the main point is that items that could have decomposed were excavated, and that is a surprise. 


Any experts out there to clarify what should be the main point here ?


----------



## satheeshp29

Hi Friends, 

I am going to take my PTE-A exam on 12th Oct (Wednesday). I have a question on "Write from dictation" in listening section. Do we have any time limit to write the answers for "Write from dictation" ??


----------



## snowingreen

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?
> 
> Paragraph: 2
> 
> A kilogram of unfrozen grapes normally produces sufficient juice to ferment2 into
> one bottle of wine. Depending on the degree of dehydration caused by wind and
> winter sunshine, the juice from a kilogram of ice wine grapes produces one-fifth
> of that amount or less. The longer the grapes hang on the vine, the less juice there
> is. So grapes harvested during a cold snap in December will yield more ice wine
> than if they are picked in February. The oily juice, once extracted from the
> marble-hard berries, is allowed to settle for three or four days. It is then clarified
> of dust and debris by 'racking' from one tank to another. A special yeast is added
> to activate fermentation in the stainless steel tanks since the colourless liquid is too
> cold to ferment on its own. Because of the high sugar content, the fermentation
> can take several months. But when the wine is finally bottled, it has the capacity
> to age for a decade or more.
> 
> Summary:
> 
> If longer the grapes hang on the vine then it produces less juice and if it has high sugar content then the fermentation can take more time, once the wine is finally bottled then it can be preserved for several years. (41 words)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


This one was tough for me and I have made a mess and deviated from the main point. your summary is good , but looks like there are grammatical errors. 

Quantity of wine produced from grapes depends upon the timing of harvest, and the time taken to produce wine depends upon the Fermentation process, a key process that takes several months, where special yeast is added to the extracted grape juice.


----------



## snowingreen

Guys, 
I'm finding a) Repeat Sentence and b) Re-tell lecture difficult. 

Repeat sentence is bit tough for me. What is the trick here ?
To memorise and speak as it is (or) to write down the 1st letter of the words and use that as a reference. I'm struggling either way. 

Retell lecture.
- How do you take notes ? I understand that I need to write important points only. but then we have only 10 seconds to recap what we have written. 

Give some ideas / thoughts please. 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## deepenyad

Hi ,

I have a degree of B.Tech in electronics and communication . I have 5+ years of experience in telecom ( years) as network performance engineer and 3+ years in Telecom protocol testing (i.e. SIP, Diameter, IMS/VOLTE and LTE , GSM MAP) as Senior Testing Engineer. also having better understating of Software Testing . Please suggest should I apply under ACS (Australian Computer Society) or not . Also suggest for particular field where I should apply . 

Thanks 
Deepen


----------



## deepenyad

Hi ,

I have a degree of B.Tech in electronics and communication . I have 5+ years of experience in telecom ( years) as network performance engineer and 3+ years in Telecom protocol testing (i.e. SIP, Diameter, IMS/VOLTE and LTE , GSM MAP) as Senior Testing Engineer. also having better understating of Software Testing . Please suggest should I apply under ACS (Australian Computer Society) or not . Also suggest for particular field where I should apply . 

Thanks 
Deepen


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> I'm finding a) Repeat Sentence and b) Re-tell lecture difficult.
> 
> Repeat sentence is bit tough for me. What is the trick here ?
> To memorise and speak as it is (or) to write down the 1st letter of the words and use that as a reference. I'm struggling either way.
> 
> Retell lecture.
> - How do you take notes ? I understand that I need to write important points only. but then we have only 10 seconds to recap what we have written.
> 
> Give some ideas / thoughts please.
> Any suggestions ?


Hi snowinggreen, 
I have some suggestions, though I am not expert but thought of sharing. 
Repeat sentence:
For me I issue to write fast lyrics on note book with short letters, like for people as :: ppl etc. Concentrate on lecture, write last word which will help you to form the sentence. 
For Retell lecture :
Write down key words not full sentences. You have to make out topic sentence first. In 10sec just roll over your eye on your notes and structure topic. There are some predefined structures for retell lecture, use it and speak the topic. 
Hope this may help you. 

Regards, 
Krishna 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can you please review below "Summarize Written Text"?
> 
> Paragraph: 9
> 
> In 1796, the life expectancy of a human being was between 25 and 36 years, in
> 1886 that number basically doubled to between 45 and 50. In 1996, the life expectancy
> of an average Mexican stood at around 75 years. People are living longer and this is due
> in large part to the advances of modern science. It is not all sophisticated medical
> equipment that is playing a part; although lesser in impact, basic advances in engineering
> are also greatly assisting. Take for example, a professional tennis player. In the past,
> most tennis players' shoes were constructed with fabric and a solid rubber sole. These
> shoes were of poor construction and resulted in hip and foot injuries. Today the
> technology of shoe construction has radically changed. Now some shoes are injected
> with silicone and made of more comfortable, ergonomic2 construction. This has helped
> not only the elite but also the recreational sportsperson and thus, helps in the preservation
> of the human body.
> 
> Summary:
> 
> The life expectancy of a human has been increased since nineteenth century and this is due to the advances in modern science and technology; for example, advanced and sophisticated medical equipment and basic advances in engineering. (36 words)
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Hi Param,

In Summary- Based on my understanding we had to avoid taking any examples until and unless it's really necessary, rest appears ok.

"The life expectancy of a human has been increased since nineteenth century and this is due to the advances in modern science and technology, like advanced and sophisticated medical equipment and basic advances in engineering. (36 words)

* avoid too many 'and'

seniors please comment.

regards
Green 786


----------



## Green786

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am going to take my PTE-A exam on 12th Oct (Wednesday). I have a question on "Write from dictation" in listening section. Do we have any time limit to write the answers for "Write from dictation" ??


No time limit -You had to manage your own time--BOLD-It comes at last so be careful you may loose time to attempt.

regards
green786


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi folks,
I have a basic question. In speaking section, are we supposed to wait for the bar to say completed or can click next immediately after we are done speaking? I read mixed answers on this question hence wanted to confirm if this affects score.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

aditya_barca said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a basic question. In speaking section, are we supposed to wait for the bar to say completed or can click next immediately after we are done speaking? I read mixed answers on this question hence wanted to confirm if this affects score.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Up for advises beneficial to test takers


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Snowingreen- For repeat sentence I used this technique.

While the voice is playing and it is too fast, we can not write the full sentence. Hence, pick the first letter and write it on your notepad.

Eg- We are Indians... Just Pick- WAI..atleast you will be able to frame the line and may not miss many words. I followed this trick and it really helped me.. Try it and if found useful, help others !!


----------



## lucas.wszolek

My score for the tow last attempts were like this:

second to last:
S:63 - L:66 - R:73 - W:70

last:
S:66 - L:63 - R:71 - W:71

I can´t believe...So, I´ll have one more try ahead for 65+.

Anyone have any secret which might make me assure a greater score in listening and speaking?
I am too close to 65 in both compounds.


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Can you please review below summarize written text? Please suggest single sentence structure for cause, effect, and solution. 


Passage: 10

The world's 750 million motor vehicles emit well over 900 million metric tonnes of
carbon dioxide each year. Traffic-related air pollution has been responsible for 6% of
deaths per year and is associated with certain forms of leukaemia, inflammatory lung
diseases, increased cardio-vascular disease, low birth-weight babies and male infertility.
It stands to reason that tackling traffic-related air pollution should be high on any
government's list of priorities. Thus, in an attempt to minimise this situation many
governments around the world have been looking at ways to implement alternative fuel
sources. The most widely accepted way of doing this is to replace the crude oil that our
vehicles currently run on with renewable, 'environmentally friendly' fuels. One serious
contender put forward as a solution to the pollution problem is ethanol.

Summary:

Since the combustion engine vehicles emit tons of carbon dioxide, air pollution leads to certain forms of diseases and this is responsible for 6% of deaths per year around the world and in order to tackle this issue, governments around the world have been looking for alternative fuel sources; so the most widely accepted alternative is renewable energy to replace fossil oil.
(62 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## gvbrin

I took PTE A test last week below are My results:

L56/ R57/ S71/ W54 

Grammer 49/ Oral Fluency 67/ Pronunciation 64/ Spelling 64/ Vocabulary 79/ WD 77

Experts Could anyone please advise me on how to improve my Writing/Reading score, I would 
need 65.

Listing section I have missed 3 questing due to time issue.

Thanks 
Vijay


----------



## lucas.wszolek

gvbrin said:


> I took PTE A test last week below are My results:
> 
> L56/ R57/ S71/ W54
> 
> Grammer 49/ Oral Fluency 67/ Pronunciation 64/ Spelling 64/ Vocabulary 79/ WD 77
> 
> Experts Could anyone please advise me on how to improve my Writing/Reading score, I would
> need 65.
> 
> Listing section I have missed 3 questing due to time issue.
> 
> Thanks
> Vijay


For writing I followed a structure and my scores were always consistent.

Intro
paraphrase the topic; state your side; say what your essay will be (present 2 opinions or pros and cons if it's the case)

Para1 and Para 2
your opinion; support sentence; example; close sentence (must relate to your topic)

Conclusion

What you essay was (opinions); state your side.

Use linking words (Firstly, Secondly, In conclusion)


----------



## gvbrin

OK Thanks Lucas, any tips for reading...


----------



## lucas.wszolek

gvbrin said:


> OK Thanks Lucas, any tips for reading...


Man, reading asks for lots of....reading...
But in fact you need to regularly read news and get the meaning. improve your vocab.

reorder paragraphs: try to find the first paragraph and them put the others on the list. Observe if all of them makes sense. Look for words that connects with other paragraphs.

fill the blanks: you need to improve your vocab. But look if the words are grammatically right, the verb tense...


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

Can you please review below problem solution essay and give feedback/comments?

*Modern children are suffering from the diseases that were once considered to be meant for adults only. Obesity is a major disease prevalent among children. What are its causes and what solutions can be offered?*

Nowadays, the increasing rate of overweight in children and adults is a worldwide health issue. 
Obesity among children is a matter of grave concern as it affects children’s health. 
I shall outline the underlying causes and some effective solutions to mitigate this problem in this essay.

One of the most prominent causes of this is fast food consumption which leads to weight gain as this food contains high calories and less nutrition. 
Frequent visits to fast food outlets lead to obesity among children which damages their health.
Another vital reason to ponder upon is that children do less physical exercise such as playing outdoor sports and spend most of the time in front of TV and computer. 
Due to this, their calories are not burnt and the weight gain occurs.

It is essential to work out some practical solutions in order to effectively address this issue. 
One of the ways this can be done is that children should be encouraged to take balanced, nutritious diet in place of fast food which will improve their fitness.
Another solution could be to encourage them to go for daily morning and evening walks and play sports which would help them improve their metabolism and reduce weight.

Thus the severity of this problem of children’s obesity should not be underestimated and various timely measures can go a long way in mitigating this problem. (229 words)


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## commie_rick

can someone advise what is the scoring for reorder paragraph ?
if 1 paragraph was placed wrongly, what score will i get for that question? zero?


----------



## lucas.wszolek

commie_rick said:


> can someone advise what is the scoring for reorder paragraph ?
> if 1 paragraph was placed wrongly, what score will i get for that question? zero?


I dont know how much, but it´s not zero. To score something you need to at least joint two paragraphs correct.
I think the math is like this: 2 paragraphs correct: 50% / 3=75% / 4=100%


----------



## snowingreen

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi snowinggreen,
> I have some suggestions, though I am not expert but thought of sharing.
> Repeat sentence:
> For me I issue to write fast lyrics on note book with short letters, like for people as :: ppl etc. Concentrate on lecture, write last word which will help you to form the sentence.
> For Retell lecture :
> Write down key words not full sentences. You have to make out topic sentence first. In 10sec just roll over your eye on your notes and structure topic. There are some predefined structures for retell lecture, use it and speak the topic.
> Hope this may help you.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Omnipotentkrishna. For retell lecture, I am not able to selectively choose the points that I have written. I guess more practice should help. thanks.


----------



## snowingreen

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Snowingreen- For repeat sentence I used this technique.
> 
> While the voice is playing and it is too fast, we can not write the full sentence. Hence, pick the first letter and write it on your notepad.
> 
> Eg- We are Indians... Just Pick- WAI..atleast you will be able to frame the line and may not miss many words. I followed this trick and it really helped me.. Try it and if found useful, help others !!


thanks giri_vishnu. I am losing concentration, while trying to write the 1st letter of the word. will practice. Thank you.


----------



## Ash144

commie_rick said:


> can someone advise what is the scoring for reorder paragraph ?
> if 1 paragraph was placed wrongly, what score will i get for that question? zero?


Each correct pair has 1 point. For example: There are total 3 pairs. If the correct answer was A-D-C-B and your answer was D-C-B-A, you'll get 1 mark for DC, another one for CB. So total marks would be 2 out of 3.


----------



## Shantha_asiri

lucas.wszolek said:


> Man, reading asks for lots of....reading...
> But in fact you need to regularly read news and get the meaning. improve your vocab.
> 
> reorder paragraphs: try to find the first paragraph and them put the others on the list. Observe if all of them makes sense. Look for words that connects with other paragraphs.
> 
> fill the blanks: you need to improve your vocab. But look if the words are grammatically right, the verb tense...


Most importantly time management, if you spend lot of time on initial questions and less time for last questions you will lose marks because they are having more options for scoring in one questions (fill in the blanks). This happen to me in my last attempt and telling other to be careful on this section and keep an eye on the time.


----------



## 1317842

dear friends,
I wanna share something with you. I took PTE 4 times and every time my scores were so low despite good speaking. this time i scored 90 in speaking just by changing position of microphone i got low score because of the air i used to push while speaking.
this time my microphone was above my nose... near forehead and i scored well. and this time i even made mistakes and my graph explanation was not good as compared to my previous exams. so i you are getting low marks even your speaking is good just place micrphone above your nose. you will get good scores.


----------



## OZCallingUs

navjotbrar said:


> dear friends,
> I wanna share something with you. I took PTE 4 times and every time my scores were so low despite good speaking. this time i scored 90 in speaking just by changing position of microphone i got low score because of the air i used to push while speaking.
> this time my microphone was above my nose... near forehead and i scored well. and this time i even made mistakes and my graph explanation was not good as compared to my previous exams. so i you are getting low marks even your speaking is good just place micrphone above your nose. you will get good scores.


Congratulations for cracking at last.

Can you please share your previous Speaking scores.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations for cracking at last.
> 
> Can you please share your previous Speaking scores.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


47, 68, 65
and always low in pronunciation. i was so tense because my pronun was good. so just by changing position of microphone i got good marks.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90. 
Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90.
> Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent Bharat !

Can you please give me some tips on writing and listening as I am missing both the modules by 3 & 1 marks less ,of 79.
Congrats once again to you. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## jana1234

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90.
> Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's amazing! Congrats!! I see that you are in Germany. Did you take the test in Frankfurt? I have mine there on Friday. Aiming for 79+ as well, so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

rahejarajeev said:


> Excellent Bharat !
> 
> Can you please give me some tips on writing and listening as I am missing both the modules by 3 & 1 marks less ,of 79.
> Congrats once again to you.
> 
> regards, Rajeev




For writing I ensured that I summarise all points in the one sentence that you're allowed. Try using complex sentences. 
For the essay topic I just ensured that there's one intro para, two body paras and a conclusion. The body must give an example. 

Listening, for retell lectures, I just typed everything the speaker said. Didn't try to summarise too much. Not sure what more can go wrong with the listening section.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

jana1234 said:


> That's amazing! Congrats!! I see that you are in Germany. Did you take the test in Frankfurt? I have mine there on Friday. Aiming for 79+ as well, so :fingerscrossed:




Germany was a couple years back. I'm back in India now. I've to update the expatforum profile. 

Best of luck for your exam. Do well


----------



## rahejarajeev

bharat.rameshwar said:


> For writing I ensured that I summarise all points in the one sentence that you're allowed. Try using complex sentences.
> For the essay topic I just ensured that there's one intro para, two body paras and a conclusion. The body must give an example.
> 
> Listening, for retell lectures, I just typed everything the speaker said. Didn't try to summarise too much. Not sure what more can go wrong with the listening section.


Thanks Bharat for sharing your views. I will try to improve there. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## mm77171

Dear Navjot
Congratulations to you. 
Happy to hear that you cleared PTE in this attempt however I hope you were not the one creating all that ruckus in 12 to 3 slot at Target consulting centre. 
However, i must say that your comments regarding mic position are true in every sense because this was a thing that I noticed in my sample scored PTE attempt. The first thing i did was to adjust mic and test it and voila I went through. 

You take care and all the best with your application process. 
Godspeed.


----------



## commie_rick

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90.
> Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



congratulations and all the best !


----------



## Ash144

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90.
> Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Bharat! Lucky you! My latest scores are S90, L86, R82 and W78. I am having so bad luck in writing. Could you please share any of your essay that you've written for PTE? I just want to compare with mine.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Ash144 said:


> Congrats Bharat! Lucky you! My latest scores are S90, L86, R82 and W78. I am having so bad luck in writing. Could you please share any of your essay that you've written for PTE? I just want to compare with mine.


Same here Ash, My latest scores are S82, L78,R80,W77........not sure what is the trick to be applied now......... to surpass 79..…….....

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Jazbekhu

navjotbrar said:


> dear friends,
> I wanna share something with you. I took PTE 4 times and every time my scores were so low despite good speaking. this time i scored 90 in speaking just by changing position of microphone i got low score because of the air i used to push while speaking.
> this time my microphone was above my nose... near forehead and i scored well. and this time i even made mistakes and my graph explanation was not good as compared to my previous exams. so i you are getting low marks even your speaking is good just place micrphone above your nose. you will get good scores.




Hi navjot
Congrats for the result

Did changing of mic position help really in the test.
See in my 5 attempts i scored less marks in pronunciation
1st attempt 48
2nd attempt 38
3rd 4th 5th 36 31 30


Should i also follow this technique??


----------



## Npatel

vivsontime said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Need one info...one of my friend gave PTE in Sydney. By mistake he carried handkerchief in the exam and used it as well. The center executive filed a report against him but he completed the exam. Now 24 hrs passed but he did not receive his result yet.
> 
> Will it be an issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Hello,
Is it allowed to take handkerchief in the exam?
Do the centre executive takes action against it?


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> Hi everyone! Yesterday was my first PTE attempt, and I want to share my results/experience.
> Listening 75
> Reading 75
> Speaking 45
> Writing 90
> To say that I am upset is to say nothing. I am both upset with the fact that my speaking score is so low, and that my speaking score lowered my listening and reading scores.
> 
> I was totally shocked with the graphs and processes that I had to describe. One graph's heading was 6 lines long...I barely got time to look at the graph itself. I also had to describe 3 processes with a bunch of technical terms etc. Mock tests with their graph samples seemed SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO very easy compared with what I had to describe in the real exam. And then viola, its a re-tell lecture section........first lecture - about rats and experiments on them. I had no freaking idea what to say because when I started making notes it turned out that my pen was dry and didn't write....so I had to describe what was on a given pic....second lecture - about thermodynamics and kinetic theory and their interrelation...the third lecture was about Napoleon and his project on making Paris streets look better...third lecture was the only one that I could describe really well.
> 
> I didnt have any problems with any other questions and sections. And I am 100000000% sure that the rest of my answers were right.
> 
> My essay topic was about travelling and it's importance for scholars and the education process in general.
> 
> I wish my speaking tasks were easier but unfortunately they were much more difficult than the ones they give in their mock tests.
> 
> I am not going to give up on passing the PTE exam (I need 79+). If anyone has any questions I am happy to help


Hi Caramelle,

I have given PTE twice and my scores are : L78,S82,R85,W76

I do not know what to write to score 80+ in essays ......I used the correct body Paras, good vocab, linking words , conclusion but still miss by 3 marks twice. Can you please guide and share me any essay you have written. Your help will be very valuable to me.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Npatel

navjotbrar said:


> dear friends,
> I wanna share something with you. I took PTE 4 times and every time my scores were so low despite good speaking. this time i scored 90 in speaking just by changing position of microphone i got low score because of the air i used to push while speaking.
> this time my microphone was above my nose... near forehead and i scored well. and this time i even made mistakes and my graph explanation was not good as compared to my previous exams. so i you are getting low marks even your speaking is good just place micrphone above your nose. you will get good scores.


Has anyone tried doing this in exam?
Does this really works?
Thanks


----------



## chinju

*Speaking*

Hello every1 

I am struggling to achieve my speaking score (65).. But few months back when i tried speaking my score was 87 and but when i wrote my exam again my speaking score has reduced to 50 .. In the other sections I have been able to score above 80 but speaking is my only issue.. 

If any 1 has the best solution to score above 65 in speaking pls do help.. 

does "" changing position of microphone " really help ?


and if any1 has a standard structure for rel tell lecture, it would be of a gr8 help ...


----------



## Npatel

Hello,
I am facing the same problem. 
I have the format for re tell lecture
hope it works for you.
Can anyone guide with mic position. I am having my exam tommorrow.
thank


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

For me, I just said "The speaker says" and repeated a lot of his own sentences. I didn't have to conclude or summarise. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Listening, for retell lectures, I just typed everything the speaker said. Didn't try to summarise too much. Not sure what more can go wrong with the listening section.


Did you make notes on the notepad first or did you start writing on the computer already while listening to the lecture?


----------



## ashvi

navjotbrar said:


> dear friends,
> I wanna share something with you. I took PTE 4 times and every time my scores were so low despite good speaking. this time i scored 90 in speaking just by changing position of microphone i got low score because of the air i used to push while speaking.
> this time my microphone was above my nose... near forehead and i scored well. and this time i even made mistakes and my graph explanation was not good as compared to my previous exams. so i you are getting low marks even your speaking is good just place micrphone above your nose. you will get good scores.


Thanks a lot


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

jana1234 said:


> Did you make notes on the notepad first or did you start writing on the computer already while listening to the lecture?




I made notes, noted down everything the speaker said, and then re wrote the same points. Didn't add anything else on my own. It's ok if you miss out a point or two. 
There are a few sentences which the speaker will speak to introduce the topic. Those Can be skipped.


----------



## EraySa

Hi everybody,

I'm new in here. I am from Turkey and want to migrate Australia.
My current point is 50 and I have to take desired english score.

I took IELTS for getting my master degree 4 years a go and my score was *L/R/W/S --- 7,5/7/6/6,5*.
So, I am very sure that getting 7 points in writing section is too hard.

Today, I took PTE and now i am waiting for the result. I have to get 65+ each section.
I guess, i will fail because this is my first attempt and my overall english level is a bit lower that 4 years earlier.

My exam experience was,

- I missed 3 reading question
- I could not take notes on summarize spoken test section. So, to write 50-70 words passage was very hard to me. I rewrite the same meaning, but different words )
- My essay topic was "student's formal examination", pros vs. cons.
- I put the microphone very closer to my mouth in test period and when i playback it, i hear some sounds like "hımmfff", "fffhhh"...etc.. Then, I change the mcrophone position and take it to the chin level. So, it becomes better..
- I do not have a chance to control the essay, because time is over. Fortunately, I wrote classic 4 paragrah essay with 215 words.


As a result,
reading and listening was very hard for me, but writing and speaking is fairly good.
I will also write the result on this thread.

I wish to best luck for everyone..


----------



## caramelle

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Caramelle,
> 
> I have given PTE twice and my scores are : L78,S82,R85,W76
> 
> I do not know what to write to score 80+ in essays ......I used the correct body Paras, good vocab, linking words , conclusion but still miss by 3 marks twice. Can you please guide and share me any essay you have written. Your help will be very valuable to me.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Hi Rajeev!

Are you sure that your summarize written text sentences are good? Maybe your score is not the highest because of them, not the essay?


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> Hi Rajeev!
> 
> Are you sure that your summarize written text sentences are good? Maybe your score is not the highest because of them, not the essay?


What I did in summarise is as follows :

1. Used complex sentence with linking words 
2. Started with a capital letter and ended with one full stop.
3. Never went off the topic
4. Used my own words.
5. Length was around 54 words 
Pls advise 


regards, Rajeev


----------



## caramelle

rahejarajeev said:


> What I did in summarise is as follows :
> 
> 1. Used complex sentence with linking words
> 2. Started with a capital letter and ended with one full stop.
> 3. Never went off the topic
> 4. Used my own words.
> 5. Length was around 54 words
> Pls advise
> 
> 
> regards, Rajeev


1. my sentence was not too complex
2. the only linking word I used was AND (or maybe that/which...I don't remeber exactly)
3. same as you - never went off topic
4. own words (synonyms - as many as possible without changing the meaning of the text)
5. mine were less than 30 words but not because it was my "strategy". I actually didn't have one. I wrote a short sentence only because I thought I covered all the important ideas in less than 30 words

The only preparation I've had for this task is watching a webinar from e2language.


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> 1. my sentence was not too complex
> 2. the only linking word I used was AND (or maybe that/which...I don't remeber exactly)
> 3. same as you - never went off topic
> 4. own words (synonyms - as many as possible without changing the meaning of the text)
> 5. mine were less than 30 words but not because it was my "strategy". I actually didn't have one. I wrote a short sentence only because I thought I covered all the important ideas in less than 30 words
> 
> The only preparation I've had for this task is watching a webinar from e2language.


Thanks for your inputs Caramelle, seeing your inputs it looks to me that we did almost the same. Infact I also went thru e2language only. But synonyms could be something I might have to work as my sentence was long as I could not remember the right words at that time . I think so?

regards, Rajeev


----------



## caramelle

caramelle said:


> 1. my sentence was not too complex
> 2. the only linking word I used was AND (or maybe that/which...I don't remeber exactly)
> 3. same as you - never went off topic
> 4. own words (synonyms - as many as possible without changing the meaning of the text)
> 5. mine were less than 30 words but not because it was my "strategy". I actually didn't have one. I wrote a short sentence only because I thought I covered all the important ideas in less than 30 words
> 
> The only preparation I've had for this task is watching a webinar from e2language.


what about 
- summarize spoken text
- fill in the blanks
- write from dictation?

they are all related to your writing score.

In mock tests my writing score was lower because Fill in the blanks part was too difficult for me. In the real exam it was pretty easy. 

As for writing from dictation, I managed to memorize everything.

Summarize spoken text
1. topic sentence to introduce the summary
2. main idea + supporting details

Do not write something like "The lecture was about blah blah blah..." in the first sentence


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> 1. my sentence was not too complex
> 2. the only linking word I used was AND (or maybe that/which...I don't remeber exactly)
> 3. same as you - never went off topic
> 4. own words (synonyms - as many as possible without changing the meaning of the text)
> 5. mine were less than 30 words but not because it was my "strategy". I actually didn't have one. I wrote a short sentence only because I thought I covered all the important ideas in less than 30 words
> 
> The only preparation I've had for this task is watching a webinar from e2language.


Also can you pls share how you did in retell lecture and summarise spoken text.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> what about
> - summarize spoken text
> - fill in the blanks
> - write from dictation?
> 
> they are all related to your writing score.
> 
> In mock tests my writing score was lower because Fill in the blanks part was too difficult for me. In the real exam it was pretty easy.
> 
> As for writing from dictation, I managed to memorize everything.
> 
> Summarize spoken text
> 1. topic sentence to introduce the summary
> 2. main idea + supporting details
> 
> Do not write something like "The lecture was about blah blah blah..." in the first sentence


Ok, I could find one mistake now wherein I did mentioned "The lecture was about....

regards, Rajeev


----------



## caramelle

rahejarajeev said:


> Also can you pls share how you did in retell lecture and summarise spoken text.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Summarize spoken text
1. topic sentence to introduce the summary
2. main idea + supporting details

Do not write something like "The lecture was about blah blah blah..." in the first sentence

Re-tell lecture
1. The lecture was about (main idea)
2. Supporting ideas

1st lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds) BUT there was one abbreviation LG on this pic and I had no freaking idea what this abbreviation meant (in relation to experiments on rats, not cell phones haha)

2nd lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds). So I just said The lecture was about thermodynamics and kynetic theory and their interrelations...and described everything that was written on the slide

3rd lectude - no info on the given pic, it was just a pic of Paris streets. so I had to listen carefully to the lecture to re-tell something later. I started with something like The lecture was about one of the Napoleon's projects on changing the looks of Paris streets in ... century. Then i mentioned 2 more supporting details


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> Summarize spoken text
> 1. topic sentence to introduce the summary
> 2. main idea + supporting details
> 
> Do not write something like "The lecture was about blah blah blah..." in the first sentence
> 
> Re-tell lecture
> 1. The lecture was about (main idea)
> 2. Supporting ideas
> 
> 1st lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds) BUT there was one abbreviation LG on this pic and I had no freaking idea what this abbreviation meant (in relation to experiments on rats, not cell phones haha)
> 
> 2nd lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds). So I just said The lecture was about thermodynamics and kynetic theory and their interrelations...and described everything that was written on the slide
> 
> 3rd lectude - no info on the given pic, it was just a pic of Paris streets. so I had to listen carefully to the lecture to re-tell something later. I started with something like The lecture was about one of the Napoleon's projects on changing the looks of Paris streets in ... century. Then i mentioned 2 more supporting details


Thanks for your inputs Caramelle!
Sharing my scorecard with you of both my pte attempts , maybe if you analyze it and share your views then....










regards, Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> Summarize spoken text
> 1. topic sentence to introduce the summary
> 2. main idea + supporting details
> 
> Do not write something like "The lecture was about blah blah blah..." in the first sentence
> 
> Re-tell lecture
> 1. The lecture was about (main idea)
> 2. Supporting ideas
> 
> 1st lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds) BUT there was one abbreviation LG on this pic and I had no freaking idea what this abbreviation meant (in relation to experiments on rats, not cell phones haha)
> 
> 2nd lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds). So I just said The lecture was about thermodynamics and kynetic theory and their interrelations...and described everything that was written on the slide
> 
> 3rd lectude - no info on the given pic, it was just a pic of Paris streets. so I had to listen carefully to the lecture to re-tell something later. I started with something like The lecture was about one of the Napoleon's projects on changing the looks of Paris streets in ... century. Then i mentioned 2 more supporting details












regards, Rajeev


----------



## caramelle

rahejarajeev said:


> regards, Rajeev


My written discourse has never been any different from 90 in both mock tests and the real exam...My vocabulary and grammar were between 87-90...maybe you were right and you need to change something in your essay...hmm


----------



## Giri vishnu

*PTE- Hyd*

Hi Huda, I am also in Hyderabad. Which centre did you gave the Test and would you share some tips or materials with me if possible.

Thanks
Giri



huda.yousuf said:


> Hi, I did appear for PTE academic recently. Its an easy exam and you can score well with a few weeks of preparation. I studied for two weeks before appearing for this exam and scored 89 out of 90. For more details you can log on pearsonvue.com


----------



## paramSG

caramelle said:


> Summarize spoken text
> 1. topic sentence to introduce the summary
> 2. main idea + supporting details
> 
> Do not write something like "The lecture was about blah blah blah..." in the first sentence
> 
> Re-tell lecture
> 1. The lecture was about (main idea)
> 2. Supporting ideas
> 
> 1st lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds) BUT there was one abbreviation LG on this pic and I had no freaking idea what this abbreviation meant (in relation to experiments on rats, not cell phones haha)
> 
> 2nd lecture - tons of information on the given picture (more than enough for 40 seconds). So I just said The lecture was about thermodynamics and kynetic theory and their interrelations...and described everything that was written on the slide
> 
> 3rd lectude - no info on the given pic, it was just a pic of Paris streets. so I had to listen carefully to the lecture to re-tell something later. I started with something like The lecture was about one of the Napoleon's projects on changing the looks of Paris streets in ... century. Then i mentioned 2 more supporting details


Hi Caramelle,


Thanks for your tips.

As you mentioned that don't use "The lecture was about.........." in summarize spoken text. But as per my knowledge and what I heard from E2language summarize spoken text webinar is that it is ok to use "The speaker is discussing/The lecture is about....." Find the attachment of screenshot which I took from that webinar is the 10/10 format for the summarize spoken text.

Any seniors can give better comments on this?

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## rajanchd

*Tips for Reading section in PTE*



paramSG said:


> Hi Caramelle,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tips.
> 
> As you mentioned that don't use "The lecture was about.........." in summarize spoken text. But as per my knowledge and what I heard from E2language summarize spoken text webinar is that it is ok to use "The speaker is discussing/The lecture is about....." Find the attachment of screenshot which I took from that webinar is the 10/10 format for the summarize spoken text.
> 
> Any seniors can give better comments on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG



====================================

Hi,
Can you please provide some details to do better in Reading section of PTE Academic. I am unable to complete the reading section.

Regards,
Rajan:israel:


----------



## ArchV

paramSG said:


> Hi Caramelle,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tips.
> 
> As you mentioned that don't use "The lecture was about.........." in summarize spoken text. But as per my knowledge and what I heard from E2language summarize spoken text webinar is that it is ok to use "The speaker is discussing/The lecture is about....." Find the attachment of screenshot which I took from that webinar is the 10/10 format for the summarize spoken text.
> 
> Any seniors can give better comments on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


I strongly recommend you mention what the lecture was about. How the heck would you summarize a text which you don't even mention on what topic this is all about? According to the official scoring guide, it explicitly states that "Identifying the topic" is a subskill tested. 

If you really think about it, it's quite logical to mention what the lecture what was about first and then introduce the specific details and examples. 

Just my 2 cents. I've scored more than 80 in writing.


----------



## rajanchd

*Tips for Listening and Reading.*



Ash144 said:


> Congrats Bharat! Lucky you! My latest scores are S90, L86, R82 and W78. I am having so bad luck in writing. Could you please share any of your essay that you've written for PTE? I just want to compare with mine.



Hi Bharat,
Many congratulations for cracking PTE. Can you please provide some tips on Reading and Listening section. 

Regards,
Rajan


----------



## rahejarajeev

ArchV said:


> I strongly recommend you mention what the lecture was about. How the heck would you summarize a text which you don't even mention on what topic this is all about? According to the official scoring guide, it explicitly states that "Identifying the topic" is a subskill tested.
> 
> If you really think about it, it's quite logical to mention what the lecture what was about first and then introduce the specific details and examples.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I've scored more than 80 in writing.


Thanks for the inputs Arch.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

rajanchd said:


> Hi Bharat,
> Many congratulations for cracking PTE. Can you please provide some tips on Reading and Listening section.
> 
> Regards,
> Rajan


Thank you Rajan.

What exactly do you need tips with? reading, with fill in the blanks, or multiple choice questions, just ensure that the sentence seems right after you read it. Read a lot of newspapers to see if you can understand the way the sentences are formed, and their choice of words. 

Also, I bough the practice exams by Pearson.
Buy Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) Book Online at Low Prices in India | Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

In this, in every answer, they provide an explanation of why that answer is correct, while others are wrong. This helped a lot.

And for the written section, i checked the real people's answers, also in the same book. Explains a lot about why the answer is right and wrong.


Another thing I followed for the speaking section. If I have completed speaking, and there's still time left, I clicked on Next, without waiting for the microphone to detect silence.


----------



## caramelle

ArchV said:


> I strongly recommend you mention what the lecture was about. How the heck would you summarize a text which you don't even mention on what topic this is all about? According to the official scoring guide, it explicitly states that "Identifying the topic" is a subskill tested.
> 
> If you really think about it, it's quite logical to mention what the lecture what was about first and then introduce the specific details and examples.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I've scored more than 80 in writing.


I never said not to mention what the lecture was about. I just said to introduce the main idea without starting with The lecture was about...

for example, the lecture was about touch and emotions (one of my preparation samples)

Instead of saying The lecture was about touch and emotions 
you can say (after listen carefully to the lecture)
It is believed that tocuh can communicate a wide range of specific emotions. Touch has been ignored be researches in the past, and has not been focused on until recently. A person describes an experiment carried out into touch and emotion to prove that touch can communicate a range of specific feelings.

I have never started my sentences with The lecture was about...
i scored 88 for grammar, 87 for vocabulary, 90 for written discourse and 90 in writing section.

I am pretty sure there are many people who used The lecture was about...structure and scored 90. My strategy worked for me which means both strategies are fine if ur vocab is good. 

U dont start ur only sentence in summarize written text with

The text is about boys and girls who are always fighting about something.

The logic with summarize spoken text is the same (for me).


----------



## rahejarajeev

caramelle said:


> I never said not to mention what the lecture was about. I just said to introduce the main idea without starting with The lecture was about...
> 
> for example, the lecture was about touch and emotions (one of my preparation samples)
> 
> Instead of saying The lecture was about touch and emotions
> you can say (after listen carefully to the lecture)
> It is believed that tocuh can communicate a wide range of specific emotions. Touch has been ignored be researches in the past, and has not been focused on until recently. A person describes an experiment carried out into touch and emotion to prove that touch can communicate a range of specific feelings.
> 
> I have never started my sentences with The lecture was about...
> i scored 88 for grammar, 87 for vocabulary, 90 for written discourse and 90 in writing section.
> 
> I am pretty sure there are many people who used The lecture was about...structure and scored 90. My strategy worked for me which means both strategies are fine if ur vocab is good.
> 
> U dont start ur only sentence in summarize written text with
> 
> The text is about boys and girls who are always fighting about something.
> 
> The logic with summarize spoken text is the same (for me).


Thanks Caramelle for your inputs. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## EraySa

EraySa said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm new in here. I am from Turkey and want to migrate Australia.
> My current point is 50 and I have to take desired english score.
> 
> I took IELTS for getting my master degree 4 years a go and my score was *L/R/W/S --- 7,5/7/6/6,5*.
> So, I am very sure that getting 7 points in writing section is too hard.
> 
> Today, I took PTE and now i am waiting for the result. I have to get 65+ each section.
> I guess, i will fail because this is my first attempt and my overall english level is a bit lower that 4 years earlier.
> 
> My exam experience was,
> 
> - I missed 3 reading question
> - I could not take notes on summarize spoken test section. So, to write 50-70 words passage was very hard to me. I rewrite the same meaning, but different words )
> - My essay topic was "student's formal examination", pros vs. cons.
> - I put the microphone very closer to my mouth in test period and when i playback it, i hear some sounds like "hımmfff", "fffhhh"...etc.. Then, I change the mcrophone position and take it to the chin level. So, it becomes better..
> - I do not have a chance to control the essay, because time is over. Fortunately, I wrote classic 4 paragrah essay with 215 words.
> 
> 
> As a result,
> reading and listening was very hard for me, but writing and speaking is fairly good.
> I will also write the result on this thread.
> 
> I wish to best luck for everyone..



Hi all,

I received my score. This is my first attempt and I've just studied for a month with a 1 hour work/per day.

L/R/S/W - 56/61/50/63

Grammar: 89
Oral Fluency: 46
Pronounciation: 40
Spelling: 64
Vocabulary: 72
Written Discourse: 51

Any recommendation from experienced test taker will be very useful form me..
any, any...I just have to get 65+ from all section..

Any tricks, suggestions about the result will be very beneficial for me..

Thanks a lot..


----------



## jana1234

Hi guys, I have my exam tomorrow and am just wondering if each task is timed individually or is there an overall timeline for the section as it is in the online practice tests? Justin confirmed earlier that the writing tasks are timed individually but my question is, if this is also the fact for the tasks in the other sections of the test.

For example how much time do I have to reorder paragraph in reading and also to fill in the blanks in the listening section? Will I only have the time to fill in while the audio is playing or would I be able to still correct some spelling mistakes that might have occurred while filling in quickly?

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## che.mostafa

jana1234 said:


> Hi guys, I have my exam tomorrow and am just wondering if each task is timed individually or is there an overall timeline for the section as it is in the online practice tests? Justin confirmed earlier that the writing tasks are timed individually but my question is, if this is also the fact for the tasks in the other sections of the test.
> 
> For example how much time do I have to reorder paragraph in reading and also to fill in the blanks in the listening section? Will I only have the time to fill in while the audio is playing or would I be able to still correct some spelling mistakes that might have occurred while filling in quickly?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jana


For the writing section each question timed separately for example you have 20 minutes for essay and 10 for each summarize written text.
For both reading and listening you have time for the whole section that means you have say 30 minutes for reading and you have to handle your time by your self.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmoor

Hi everyone, from my own experience PTE is much easier than IELTS.... me and many of my friends done IELTS many times but it was quite difficult to get 7 each ... in PTE situation is different I got equivalent to 7.5 in IELTS and all bands are above 7


----------



## Queenie9072

EraySa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my score. This is my first attempt and I've just studied for a month with a 1 hour work/per day.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 56/61/50/63
> 
> Grammar: 89
> Oral Fluency: 46
> Pronounciation: 40
> Spelling: 64
> Vocabulary: 72
> Written Discourse: 51
> 
> Any recommendation from experienced test taker will be very useful form me..
> any, any...I just have to get 65+ from all section..
> 
> Any tricks, suggestions about the result will be very beneficial for me..
> 
> Thanks a lot..


You probably need to work harder on speaking EraySa. I have the same problem and it lowers down my scores. Mind you that I just took 2 practice tests and have never taken PTE before. My first attempt is due next month. Try to practice again & again with the PTE Academic Plus & the PTE Test builder to really get a hang of it. I reckon you are yet familiar with the test format, which leads to low marks in the real exam. I highly recommend webinars by E2 language for the speaking test, they'll show you how to do it properly. You only get access to few free videos though and you have to pay to get full access.


----------



## sursrk

paramSG said:


> Hi Caramelle,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tips.
> 
> As you mentioned that don't use "The lecture was about.........." in summarize spoken text. But as per my knowledge and what I heard from E2language summarize spoken text webinar is that it is ok to use "The speaker is discussing/The lecture is about....." Find the attachment of screenshot which I took from that webinar is the 10/10 format for the summarize spoken text.
> 
> Any seniors can give better comments on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Hi Param,

Thanks as I found myself also very much follower of E2language webinars (no a paid member) but I missed two webinars namely "summarise spoken text" & "re-tell lecture". Would you please share your experience (your advice, screenshot, video / audio recording in case u have) if you had attended that with E2language?

I am eager for you reply indeed!


----------



## andydufren

che.mostafa said:


> For the writing section each question timed separately for example you have 20 minutes for essay and 10 for each summarize written text.
> For both reading and listening you have time for the whole section that means you have say 30 minutes for reading and you have to handle your time by your self.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please got thru the PTE preparation / test Score gudie (availble on the official test site).
That givens detail breakup of time as well as scoring.
Individual sections are timed i speaking/Writing and listening but only in 1 or 2 tasks in reading section.

I am also preparing and learnt that there are 3 tasks with negative marking only.
Cannot post attachments - my first post here.
Exam scheduled next week.
Cheers..


----------



## Islander820

I finally got my visa grant this week!!! 

I just felt I should post it in here since it would have never happened if I didn't hear about PTE and this thread. I waited for almost 6 months for an invitation with 55+5 points until I found this thread and decided to give PTE a try after seeing the success stories in here. It was really the changing point in my PR process (You can check my timeline). PTE was something totally new in my country and I didn't know anyone who had attempted it before. So I totally relied on the suggestions and ideas on this thread for my preparation and luckily I managed to get the desired score in my first try itself.

Let my story be an inspiration to anyone waiting for an invitation and preparing for PTE currently. I just want to say that any score is reachable in PTE. All you need to do is do the right preparation and this thread is a wonderful resource for that. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## rahejarajeev

Islander820 said:


> I finally got my visa grant this week!!!
> 
> I just felt I should post it in here since it would have never happened if I didn't hear about PTE and this thread. I waited for almost 6 months for an invitation with 55+5 points until I found this thread and decided to give PTE a try after seeing the success stories in here. It was really the changing point in my PR process (You can check my timeline). PTE was something totally new in my country and I didn't know anyone who had attempted it before. So I totally relied on the suggestions and ideas on this thread for my preparation and luckily I managed to get the desired score in my first try itself.
> 
> Let my story be an inspiration to anyone waiting for an invitation and preparing for PTE currently. I just want to say that any score is reachable in PTE. All you need to do is do the right preparation and this thread is a wonderful resource for that. Good luck to everyone!!!


Thanks for sharing Islander, even I have applied at 55+5 on 29th Sep.....😇😇😇 Business Analyst.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## paramSG

sursrk said:


> Hi Param,
> 
> Thanks as I found myself also very much follower of E2language webinars (no a paid member) but I missed two webinars namely "summarize spoken text" & "re-tell lecture". Would you please share your experience (your advice, screenshot, video / audio recording in case u have) if you had attended that with E2language?
> 
> I am eager for you reply indeed!


Thanks Sursrk.
I have attended Summarize Spoken Text webinar and I took 100+ screen shots. PM me your mail ID. I think there is not much difference in summarize spoken text and re-tell lecture format, so you can use the same format for the re-tell lecture.
share your webinar material as well if you have.


Thanks, 
ParamSG


----------



## sursrk

paramSG said:


> Thanks Sursrk.
> I have attended Summarize Spoken Text webinar and I took 100+ screen shots. PM me your mail ID. I think there is not much difference in summarize spoken text and re-tell lecture format, so you can use the same format for the re-tell lecture.
> share your webinar material as well if you have.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Hi Param,

Thanks, for your quick notice. Let me know how can I share my email with you? Please send me those screenshots as much as you can. Probably you have downloaded the available E2language webinars on Youtube. Let me know if anything I would for you.

Thanks,

Surajit


----------



## commie_rick

need some help with summarization.

text

It has been claimed that everything of importance, that originated in Italy from the thirteenth to the seventeenth century, bore the distinctive mark of Fine Arts. Early on, Cimabue and Duccio da Siena were the two masters whose Madonna’s had given the new impulse to painting and brought them immortal fame. They were the heralds of the time when poetry of sentiment, beauty of color, animation and individuality of form replaced Medieval formality and ugliness; a time when the spirit of art revived with an impulse prophetic of its coming glory.

It is important to remember that the art of the Renaissance had, in the beginning, a distinct office to fill in the service of the Church. Later, in historical and decorative painting it served the State, and at length in portrait and landscape painting, in pictures of genre subjects and still-life, abundant opportunity was afforded for all orders of talent, and the generous patronage of art by church, state, and men of rank and wealth made Italy a veritable paradise for artists.
Gradually, with the revival of learning, artists were free to give greater importance to secular subjects and an element of worldliness, and even of immorality, invaded the realm of art as it invaded the realms of life and literature. This was an era of change in all departments of life. Chivalry, the great "poetic lie," died with feudalism.


my summary

Art was at its peak in the era of Fine arts where it replaced the formality and ugliness of the Medieval ages, followed by renaissance period which it played important roles in the state and church, finally through learning, the artist influence general life and literature as they had more freedom of expression 



i need some help connecting the sentences.


----------



## FFacs

commie_rick said:


> need some help with summarization.
> 
> text
> 
> It has been claimed that everything of importance, that originated in Italy from the thirteenth to the seventeenth century, bore the distinctive mark of Fine Arts. Early on, Cimabue and Duccio da Siena were the two masters whose Madonna’s had given the new impulse to painting and brought them immortal fame. They were the heralds of the time when poetry of sentiment, beauty of color, animation and individuality of form replaced Medieval formality and ugliness; a time when the spirit of art revived with an impulse prophetic of its coming glory.
> 
> It is important to remember that the art of the Renaissance had, in the beginning, a distinct office to fill in the service of the Church. Later, in historical and decorative painting it served the State, and at length in portrait and landscape painting, in pictures of genre subjects and still-life, abundant opportunity was afforded for all orders of talent, and the generous patronage of art by church, state, and men of rank and wealth made Italy a veritable paradise for artists.
> Gradually, with the revival of learning, artists were free to give greater importance to secular subjects and an element of worldliness, and even of immorality, invaded the realm of art as it invaded the realms of life and literature. This was an era of change in all departments of life. Chivalry, the great "poetic lie," died with feudalism.
> 
> 
> my summary
> 
> Art was at its peak in the era of Fine arts where it replaced the formality and ugliness of the Medieval ages, followed by renaissance period which it played important roles in the state and church, finally through learning, the artist influence general life and literature as they had more freedom of expression
> 
> 
> 
> i need some help connecting the sentences.


Rather than trying to condense by omission, you need to ask what the entire piece is telling you. You do so by reading it to understand, then asking yourself "what have I learned". With this piece I just learned that there is a relationship between Italian art and the social environment over different periods. It's then easy to tack on the examples.


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> need some help with summarization.
> 
> text
> 
> It has been claimed that everything of importance, that originated in Italy from the thirteenth to the seventeenth century, bore the distinctive mark of Fine Arts. Early on, Cimabue and Duccio da Siena were the two masters whose Madonna’s had given the new impulse to painting and brought them immortal fame. They were the heralds of the time when poetry of sentiment, beauty of color, animation and individuality of form replaced Medieval formality and ugliness; a time when the spirit of art revived with an impulse prophetic of its coming glory.
> 
> It is important to remember that the art of the Renaissance had, in the beginning, a distinct office to fill in the service of the Church. Later, in historical and decorative painting it served the State, and at length in portrait and landscape painting, in pictures of genre subjects and still-life, abundant opportunity was afforded for all orders of talent, and the generous patronage of art by church, state, and men of rank and wealth made Italy a veritable paradise for artists.
> Gradually, with the revival of learning, artists were free to give greater importance to secular subjects and an element of worldliness, and even of immorality, invaded the realm of art as it invaded the realms of life and literature. This was an era of change in all departments of life. Chivalry, the great "poetic lie," died with feudalism.
> 
> 
> my summary
> 
> Art was at its peak in the era of Fine arts where it replaced the formality and ugliness of the Medieval ages, followed by renaissance period which it played important roles in the state and church, finally through learning, the artist influence general life and literature as they had more freedom of expression
> 
> 
> i need some help connecting the sentences.




what about this ?

_Art had replaced Medieval ages of its formality and ugliness, played important roles for the state and church during the renaissance period and finally through learning, it influenced general life and literature when artist had more freedom of expression._


----------



## commie_rick

FFacs said:


> Rather than trying to condense by omission, you need to ask what the entire piece is telling you. You do so by reading it to understand, then asking yourself "what have I learned". With this piece I just learned that there is a relationship between Italian art and the social environment over different periods. It's then easy to tack on the examples.


ok noted. any more advises from others?


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

Please help me to review below summarize spoken text. If this method is ok then we can use the same method for Retell Lecture as well.
Experts comments?

Spoken text:

During the time of the Aztecs, cocoa was mainly used as a beverage. Wines and drinks were made from white pulp around the seeds of the cacao pod. The beans themselves were used to make hot or cold chocolate drinks. Both the Maya and the Aztec secular drinks used roasted cocoa beans, a foaming agent (sugir), toasted corn and water. Vanilla and/or chilli were also used as an ingredient in the drinks. Cacao beans were also used as a currency and as a tribute (tax) from peoples ruled by Aztecs. The oily layer floating in the chocolate drink (cocoa butter) was used to protect the skin against the sun. For the Aztecs cocoa had a religious significance. Cocoa was believed to be of divine origin: the cocoa tree was a bridge between earth and heaven. Human sacrifices to propitiate God or sun were first sanctified by giving him chocolate. Cocoa beans were given to priest's assistants at children's coming of age ceremonies. During marriage ceremonies, the couple drank a symbolic cup of chocolate and exchanged cacao beans.

Summary: (used method from E2laguage Summarize Spoken Text webinar)

The speaker was discussing the importance of chocolate and cocoa beans in Aztec cultures.
He mentioned how wines and drinks were made from cocoa beans.
He talked about the secular drinks were made from cocoa beans during Mayans and Aztecs.
He described that the cocoa beans used as money and as tax from people.
He discussed that cocoa had religious significance and used its drinks during ceremonies in Aztecs. (69 words)



Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## AnnaVZ

Hey everyone, I have a test coming very soon. Can anyone please give me tips and tricks for Retell lecture part?


----------



## littlebr4t

AnnaVZ said:


> Hey everyone, I have a test coming very soon. Can anyone please give me tips and tricks for Retell lecture part?


I also need help for this "Retell Lecture" and "Summarize Spoken Text" as they almost the same. Please help.


----------



## Suds7

I recently gave my PTE mock test A i got Listening 58, Reading 55 , Speaking 66 and Writing 55

My enabling score are as below 
Grammer 28
Oral Fluency 49
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 47

I'm aiming to get at least 65+ please provide suggestion how to increase my score . In the mock test i found the Repeat Sentence & Write from Dictation very difficult how should i take note for repeat sentence.


----------



## Npatel

Hello,
I have given my test on 13/10/2016, but the results are not out yet.
The pte website service is also not available.
Does any one face the same issue?
Thanks.


----------



## andydufren

sultan_azam said:


> Before starting your test, write on your erasable notepad these three lines
> 1. The speaker highlights
> 2. The professor throws light on
> 3. The lecturer focuses on
> 
> then when re-tell lecture starts, recording will play for around 2 minutes, listen patiently and see the image/graph/table/pie chart (if any), during this time try to note as many keywords spoken in the recording as possible, u will have around 10-12 seconds to prepare yourself with what to speak.
> 
> When time starts for recording answer, start with any 1 of 3 lines u have written on your erasable notepad, mention the keywords u have noted down and try to fill in text by yourself to present a story. keep necessary pauses between sentences, but not more then 3 seconds.
> 
> Use the three different lines for the different lectures, generally ppl dont get more then 3 re-tell lectures, follow this strategy you shall be clear


Thanks. Hope this helps. Do you think there is enough time to take notes - given the time is in seconds? What helps more- a concentrated mind with focus on words or relaxed listening/understanding- like the way we do while listening to audio books / Podcasts?
Thanks!


----------



## inv3r53

Hi , 
I got an overall PTE score of 89.
L/S/R=90 and W=88
However , in the enabling skills I got only 56 in written disclosure.
How do the enabling skills score affect my chances?
Is my result OK ? or Do I need to write PTE again since I got less than 65 in Written Disclosure?or just L/S/R/W are considered?
Please advice.


----------



## jana1234

I had my PTEA on Friday and my Scores are as follows: L80, R82, S73, W84

My enabling scores are 
Grammar: 81
Oral Fluency: 85
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 80
Vocabulary:61
Written discourse: 90

My question is, do you think my low vocabulary score affected my Speaking score since my other enabling skills, such as Oral fluency and pronunciation are really high?
I'm just trying to figure out what I need to improve. I know that I missed the first question of the "Answer short question" task as I thought it was another "Retell lecture" and was already starting to make notes until I realised that it was a question and then my microphone detected silence and it got submitted empty. In another short question I gave the wrong answer but then corrected myself. Would the system still score the right answer or would it dismiss both? 

I would appreciate if you could point me into the right direction what I might have done wrong in Speaking. I need 79 in each.

Thanks!!


----------



## jana1234

inv3r53 said:


> Hi ,
> I got an overall PTE score of 89.
> L/S/R=90 and W=88
> However , in the enabling skills I got only 56 in written disclosure.
> How do the enabling skills score affect my chances?
> Is my result OK ? or Do I need to write PTE again since I got less than 65 in Written Disclosure?or just L/S/R/W are considered?
> Please advice.


Congrats!! Only L/S/R/W are considered.


----------



## sultan_azam

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I have given my test on 13/10/2016, but the results are not out yet.
> The pte website service is also not available.
> Does any one face the same issue?
> Thanks.


it is too early to expect results, they say 5 working days... wait for some more time


----------



## sultan_azam

andydufren said:


> Thanks. Hope this helps. Do you think there is enough time to take notes - given the time is in seconds? What helps more- a concentrated mind with focus on words or relaxed listening/understanding- like the way we do while listening to audio books / Podcasts?
> Thanks!


relaxed listening/ understanding

there is time to take notes while it is playing, however you need to practise this skill of taking notes while listening, it is not such a big thing and can be learnt easily


----------



## sultan_azam

inv3r53 said:


> Hi ,
> I got an overall PTE score of 89.
> L/S/R=90 and W=88
> However , in the enabling skills I got only 56 in written disclosure.
> How do the enabling skills score affect my chances?
> Is my result OK ? or Do I need to write PTE again since I got less than 65 in Written Disclosure?or just L/S/R/W are considered?
> Please advice.


LRSW scores matter for immigration or study visa..

your score is above par... go ahead.. no need to re-take PTE


----------



## commie_rick

need help with summarising text. i've a feeling i didnt get it wrong. Please help.

Text
for 27 years, he simply looked like a prisoner, locked up in South African jail cells for his antiapartheid activism. But what seemed like a long exercise in futility is now the stuff of legend: After his release in 1990 he became his country’s president, and today he’s celebrated not as an outlaw but as an icon of commitment and compassion.
Fortunately, visionary thinkers aren’t always imprisoned, but they are often ridiculed, marginalized, or just plain dismissed for proposing big ideas that may sound outlandish to others. Get people to invest in local food systems? Good luck with that. Identify and dismantle the roots of violence? Sure you will. Create a global grassroots movement to halt climate change? Very funny. Yet these are just a few of the lofty, laudable, and reachable goals of the 25 forward thinkers featured on the following pages. Instead of pushing these women and men to the edges, as our politics and media often do, we aim to celebrate their courage and encourage both admiration and emulation. The 2010 Utne Reader Visionaries come from many backgrounds and disciplines. What they have in common is that rare ability to dream of a better future—so vividly and so passionately—that it inspires them and others to action. For, as Nelson Mandela proved beyond a doubt, the only thing that can stop forward progress is resignation.



my answer
The path of acceptance of great people may be easier as compared to the past when Nelson Mandela who was a South African activist, was imprisoned for his beliefs, in fact they are gradually being praised for their courage and vision.


----------



## jana1234

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I have given my test on 13/10/2016, but the results are not out yet.
> The pte website service is also not available.
> Does any one face the same issue?
> Thanks.


I was facing the same issue. I had my test on 14/10/16 and got an email that the report is available to download next day in the morning. However the site was giving me an error and I couldn't see the report. I think they had a maintenance scheduled for the whole Saturday. Try again today. I was able to access the report this morning.


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, 
I need the help of seniors. Following are my scores for my three attempts:

PTE 1: LRSW 55,54,55,60 Grammar 67 Fluency 54 Pron 50 Spelling 46 Vocab 56 Written 90
PTE 2: LRSW 59,61,58,63 Grammar 54 Fluency 50 Pron 68 Spelling 66 Vocab 58 Written 80
PTE 3: LRSM 60,62,71,60 Grammar 46 Fluency 59 Pron 81 Spelling 43 Vocab 66 Written 78
I have given last attempt in 2015, after that i was morally so disappointed with my scores and i even didnt tried to give more attempt. this due to also my Job committment. ANyhow I need the advice from seniors or eperts that where I should focus and what is my weaker area?? I want to appear in exam next thursday if i will be prepared. 

Kindly give some suggestions and advice to successfully clear this big task of my life.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,
How much marks should my wife get in PTE exams for PR that will help me in my application?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## chubs3

Hey Suds7,
How did you give a mock test?

I am also planning to give PTE exams this month. So need some help.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## sultan_azam

chubs3 said:


> Hi People,
> How much marks should my wife get in PTE exams for PR that will help me in my application?
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


if you are thinking to claim partner/spouse points in EoI then she needs to get 50+ in each module - LRSW

however there are few other pre-requisities for claiming partner points, search forum for that


----------



## chubs3

Hey Bharat,

Congrats man.

Can you share some tips on how to go about?

Thanks
Chubasco





bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90.
> Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got the results for the test I took yesterday. L90 R90 S83 W90.
> Needless to say, I'm stoked. EOI submission time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Bharat,

Congrats man.

Can you share some tips on how to go about?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## jana1234

chubs3 said:


> Hey Suds7,
> How did you give a mock test?
> 
> I am also planning to give PTE exams this month. So need some help.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


You can buy the mock tests on the ptepractice website.
There are two mock tests and you can only give them once. So I would suggest to prepare well before you do the first one. It is a really good practice to get familiar with the exam format because these test are also scored.

If you buy the gold package you also get individual sample tasks which are also good for practicing.

I would also suggest to watch youtube tutorials. There is some great ones from e2language.

Good luck!!!


----------



## chubs3

Hey Thanks man. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, 
I need the help of seniors. Following are my scores for my three attempts:

PTE 1: LRSW 55,54,55,60 Grammar 67 Fluency 54 Pron 50 Spelling 46 Vocab 56 Written 90
PTE 2: LRSW 59,61,58,63 Grammar 54 Fluency 50 Pron 68 Spelling 66 Vocab 58 Written 80
PTE 3: LRSM 60,62,71,60 Grammar 46 Fluency 59 Pron 81 Spelling 43 Vocab 66 Written 78
I have given last attempt in 2015, after that i was morally so disappointed with my scores and i even didnt tried to give more attempt. this due to also my Job committment. ANyhow I need the advice from seniors or eperts that where I should focus and what is my weaker area?? I want to appear in exam next thursday if i will be prepared. 

Kindly give some suggestions and advice to successfully clear this big task of my life.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Npatel

jana1234 said:


> I was facing the same issue. I had my test on 14/10/16 and got an email that the report is available to download next day in the morning. However the site was giving me an error and I couldn't see the report. I think they had a maintenance scheduled for the whole Saturday. Try again today. I was able to access the report this morning.


HI,
I tried again, the message displayed is DELIVERY SUCCESSFUL- ON HOLD.
So not sure of what exactly the issue is with pte results
Thanks


----------



## jana1234

Npatel said:


> HI,
> I tried again, the message displayed is DELIVERY SUCCESSFUL- ON HOLD.
> So not sure of what exactly the issue is with pte results
> Thanks


Oh ok, so you might have to wait another day or two. Mine said something like Test taken - score report available.
Did you receive an email saying that your report is ready to download?


----------



## Npatel

No I haven't received any such mail yet.
Though, waiting for the results.


----------



## Suds7

chubs3 said:


> Hey Suds7,
> 
> How did you give a mock test?
> 
> 
> 
> I am also planning to give PTE exams this month. So need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chubasco




You can buy them from ptepractice.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

Hi, 
anyone want to review this answer ?

Summarise Spoken Text (script below)

Interviewer: I understand that one major concern of yours in running a successful company, specially in the current economic climate, is the question of worker loyalty.Are you saying that such a thing no longer exists and, if so, what are some of the reasons for this, and how important is loyalty to the smooth and successful running of a company such as yours?

Interviewee: Well, I do think it's important, but I also realize that we can't go back to the old-fashioned sense of loyalty where an employee would spend his whole working life with one company or business. Our
grandparents', even our parents' , generation expected long-term employment, and their loyalty was
rewarded with health care and a pension. This is no longer the case. Many companies are no longer
willing, or perhaps even able, to provide such a financial package. Besides, to a younger generation,
sticking at the same job all your life isn't a very exciting or inspiring prospect. Some reasons for this might be the shortening of contracts, outsourcing, automation, and people holding down more than one job. In other words, we've all had to adapt to the realities of a rapidly changing, fast-paced economy. However, all this is not to say that loyalty is dead, rather it has changed emphasis. Today it is more about trust. in that an employee will promise to bring his skills and engage fully in
his work for as long as she or he is there. People change jobs a lot more these days, but l still believe that a company is better off with at least a core of people who stay for the long term.

Answer (67 words)
It is wondered whether Loyalty, which was once a key factor to the success of a company, has diminished in the recent times. But, it seems the loyalty hasn’t died, rather acclimatised to the current economic situation and to the challenges caused by automation and outsourcing, where there is no healthcare or pension schemes, unlike old times. Businesses still need to retain the core players to succeed. 

ps: after seeing the written script, I feel I should have covered about 'what is loyalty in current trend'


----------



## commie_rick

The webinar says to use who did what when , format to make complex sentence but i realised not all paragraphs can be sumarized in this manner.

please advise. 

*example 1*

text

To examine the organs of digestion one needs to study the appetite and manner of taking food and drink. A healthy animal has good appetite. Loss of appetite does not point to a diseased condition but comes from a variety of causes, some might be physiological. Excitement, strange surroundings, fatigue and hot weather may all cause loss of appetite. Sometimes depression, fever, weakness, stomach disorders or difficulty in swallowing also cause diminished appetite. A few times there is desire to eat abnormal things like roots, grass, soil due to chronic disturbance of nutrition, and it is variably linked to one’s psychological aspects also. In times of inward happiness one tends to binge more on food but in times of turmoil and tension one loses the desire to eat even if hunger persists. At times, thirst faces this imbalance as well. Especially in times of crisis or shock your mouth goes dry. So, hunger loss can not only be connected with appetite loss due to disease, there are profound psychic disturbances also attributing to its fall.


my answer
Though it may seem that only a healthy animal have good appetite, this is not be an accurate representation, because environmental and psychological factors may be some of the causes, for example the weather and the mood may




*For example 2, im able to make complex sentence*

text

The details of hypnotic operation have been thoroughly classified and many elements of interest have been developed. All these make a body of evidence which will assist us in answering the question, what is hypnotism.

Modern scientific study has pretty conclusively established the following facts:

• Idiots, babies under three years old, and hopelessly insane people cannot be hypnotized.

• No one can be hypnotized unless the operator can make him concentrate his attention for a reasonable length of time. Concentration of attention, whatever the method of producing hypnotism, is absolutely necessary.

• Persons not easily hypnotized are those said to be neurotic (or those affected with hysteria). By "hysteria" is not meant nervous excitability, necessarily. In medical science "hysteria" is an irregular action of the nervous system. It will sometimes show itself by severe pains in the arm, when in reality there is nothing whatever to cause pain; or it will raise a swelling on the head quite without cause. It is a tendency to nervous disease which in severe cases may lead to insanity. The word neurotic is a general term covering affection of the nervous system. It includes hysteria and much else beside.

The expert hypnotizer often tries to rummage through the human mind, looking for small pieces of evidence that might link turbulence today to occurrences forgotten.


my answer

Scientific research confirmed that hypnotism which the hypnotizer connects events between the past and present of the mind is not successful when the subject is less than 3 years old, is an idiot, is hopelessly insane, has short attention span, in addition those who are neurotic


----------



## chubs3

Hi,
Anybody giving PTE in Mumbai or has given last month. Any help would be great.

Thanks 
Chubasco


----------



## caramelle

snowingreen said:


> Hi,
> anyone want to review this answer ?
> 
> Summarise Spoken Text (script below)
> 
> Interviewer: I understand that one major concern of yours in running a successful company, specially in the current economic climate, is *the question of worker loyalty*.Are you saying that such a thing *no longer exists* and, if so, what are some of *the reasons *for this, and *how important *is loyalty to the smooth and successful running of a company such as yours?
> 
> Interviewee: Well, I do think *it's important*, but I also realize that we can't go back to the old-fashioned sense of loyalty where an employee would spend his whole working life with one company or business. Our
> grandparents', even our parents' , generation expected long-term employment, and their loyalty was
> rewarded with health care and a pension. This is no longer the case. *Many companies are no longer
> willing, or perhaps even able, to provide *such a financial package. Besides, to a younger generation,
> sticking at the same job all your life isn't a very exciting or inspiring prospect. Some reasons for this might be the shortening of contracts, outsourcing, automation, and people holding down more than one job. In other words, *we've all had to adapt to the realities of a rapidly changing, fast-paced economy*. However, all this is not to say that loyalty is dead, rather *it has changed emphasis*. *Today it is more about trust*. in that an employee will promise to bring his skills and engage fully in
> his work for as long as she or he is there. People change jobs a lot more these days, but l still believe that a company is better off with at least a core of people who stay for the long term.
> 
> Answer (67 words)
> It is wondered whether Loyalty, which was once a key factor to the success of a company, has diminished in the recent times. But, it seems the loyalty hasn’t died, rather acclimatised to the current economic situation and to the challenges caused by automation and outsourcing, where there is no healthcare or pension schemes, unlike old times. Businesses still need to retain the core players to succeed.
> 
> ps: after seeing the written script, I feel I should have covered about 'what is loyalty in current trend'



1. "It is wondered..." is not the best starter at all. Using the verb ARGUE is much better 
2. "has diminished" in value maybe? or what? you cant say loyalty diminished...loyalty's role has diminished or loyalty has diminished in value or loyalty has diminished its claim on people etc
3. acclimatised - adjusted??? loyalty is not the wind or rain. you can use much better synonyms
4. content - too long and too many details. 

It has been argued that the concept of worker's loyalty does not longer exist because of the rapid changes in the economic environment. As a result, the emphasis has been shifted to trust when employees fully engaged in their work until it is done. However, being loyal to some core stuff might still be important. (54 words)

The first person asks these questions at the very beginning

*the question of worker loyalty*
no longer exists
if so, what are some of the reasons
how important loyalty is for another person's company

The answers to these questions must = ur summary

Maybe others have a different opinion


----------



## caramelle

commie_rick said:


> The webinar says to use who did what when , format to make complex sentence but i realised not all paragraphs can be sumarized in this manner.
> 
> please advise.
> 
> *example 1*
> 
> text
> 
> To examine the organs of digestion one needs to study the appetite and manner of taking food and drink. A healthy animal has good appetite. Loss of appetite does not point to a diseased condition but comes from a variety of causes, some might be physiological. Excitement, strange surroundings, fatigue and hot weather may all cause loss of appetite. Sometimes depression, fever, weakness, stomach disorders or difficulty in swallowing also cause diminished appetite. A few times there is desire to eat abnormal things like roots, grass, soil due to chronic disturbance of nutrition, and it is variably linked to one’s psychological aspects also. In times of inward happiness one tends to binge more on food but in times of turmoil and tension one loses the desire to eat even if hunger persists. At times, thirst faces this imbalance as well. Especially in times of crisis or shock your mouth goes dry. So, hunger loss can not only be connected with appetite loss due to disease, there are profound psychic disturbances also attributing to its fall.
> 
> 
> my answer
> Though it may seem that only a healthy animal have good appetite, this is not be an accurate representation, because environmental and psychological factors may be some of the causes, for example the weather and the mood may - pretty good, you covered the main idea clearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For example 2, im able to make complex sentence*
> 
> text
> 
> The details of hypnotic operation have been thoroughly classified and many elements of interest have been developed. All these make a body of evidence which will assist us in answering the question, what is hypnotism.
> 
> Modern scientific study has pretty conclusively established the following facts:
> 
> • Idiots, babies under three years old, and hopelessly insane people cannot be hypnotized.
> 
> • No one can be hypnotized unless the operator can make him concentrate his attention for a reasonable length of time. Concentration of attention, whatever the method of producing hypnotism, is absolutely necessary.
> 
> • Persons not easily hypnotized are those said to be neurotic (or those affected with hysteria). By "hysteria" is not meant nervous excitability, necessarily. In medical science "hysteria" is an irregular action of the nervous system. It will sometimes show itself by severe pains in the arm, when in reality there is nothing whatever to cause pain; or it will raise a swelling on the head quite without cause. It is a tendency to nervous disease which in severe cases may lead to insanity. The word neurotic is a general term covering affection of the nervous system. It includes hysteria and much else beside.
> 
> The expert hypnotizer often tries to rummage through the human mind, looking for small pieces of evidence that might link turbulence today to occurrences forgotten.
> 
> 
> my answer
> 
> Scientific research confirmed that hypnotism which the hypnotizer connects events between the past and present of the mind is not successful when the subject is less than 3 years old, is an idiot, is hopelessly insane, has short attention span, in addition those who are neurotic


 - not bad. BUT it says that hypnotism is a process of getting into human's mind to connect past/present events. A piece with to rummage through the human mind is very important. When you meet up with your mate for a cup of coffee, and you stare at your cup of coffee while drinking and then saying It was a good day yesterday it doesnt mean you are hypnotized. There is another person with you, your are not an idiot under 3 years old etc, you are very concentrated at that very moment and you connect yesterday emotions with today's.  (sorry for a maybe bad example) It is very important not too omit the essential information while summarizing texts in PTE.


----------



## Green786

sultan_azam said:


> LRSW scores matter for immigration or study visa..
> 
> your score is above par... go ahead.. no need to re-take PTE


Congrats 

Appreciate if you please guide for Listening section.

Regards
Green 786


----------



## snowingreen

caramelle said:


> 1. "It is wondered..." is not the best starter at all. Using the verb ARGUE is much better
> 2. "has diminished" in value maybe? or what? you cant say loyalty diminished...loyalty's role has diminished or loyalty has diminished in value or loyalty has diminished its claim on people etc
> 3. acclimatised - adjusted??? loyalty is not the wind or rain. you can use much better synonyms
> 4. content - too long and too many details.
> 
> It has been argued that the concept of worker's loyalty does not longer exist because of the rapid changes in the economic environment. As a result, the emphasis has been shifted to trust when employees fully engaged in their work until it is done. However, being loyal to some core stuff might still be important. (54 words)
> 
> The first person asks these questions at the very beginning
> 
> *the question of worker loyalty*
> no longer exists
> if so, what are some of the reasons
> how important loyalty is for another person's company
> 
> The answers to these questions must = ur summary
> 
> Maybe others have a different opinion


Excellent Caramelle, Thanks for the review and the tips. After seeing the written script, I feel I could write better ( atleast the important points). need to improve the draft notes. 

1 and 3 - Agreed.
2 - I guess Loyalty goes well with diminished , say "Loyalty Diminished". just googled it. is it wrong form ?
4 - will correct this.


----------



## commie_rick

caramelle said:


> - not bad. BUT it says that hypnotism is a process of getting into human's mind to connect past/present events. A piece with to rummage through the human mind is very important. When you meet up with your mate for a cup of coffee, and you stare at your cup of coffee while drinking and then saying It was a good day yesterday it doesnt mean you are hypnotized. There is another person with you, your are not an idiot under 3 years old etc, you are very concentrated at that very moment and you connect yesterday emotions with today's.  (sorry for a maybe bad example) It is very important not too omit the essential information while summarizing texts in PTE.


Thanks for your insights, to strike a balance between having the right amount of info is quite tough, but it has to be done. Thank you.

btw, is the usage of "who did what when" format to make complex sentence necessary ? I realised not all paragraphs can be summarized in this manner.


----------



## caramelle

Yeah, maybe 2 is correct, I agree..


----------



## romero2005

my results with time and hope to give my final shot next month...I am tired on this


----------



## caramelle

commie_rick said:


> caramelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> - not bad. BUT it says that hypnotism is a process of getting into human's mind to connect past/present events. A piece with to rummage through the human mind is very important. When you meet up with your mate for a cup of coffee, and you stare at your cup of coffee while drinking and then saying It was a good day yesterday it doesnt mean you are hypnotized. There is another person with you, your are not an idiot under 3 years old etc, you are very concentrated at that very moment and you connect yesterday emotions with today's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for a maybe bad example) It is very important not too omit the essential information while summarizing texts in PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your insights, to strike a balance between having the right amount of info is quite tough, but it has to be done. Thank you.
> 
> btw, is the usage of "who did what when" format to make complex sentence necessary ? I realised not all paragraphs can be summarized in this manner.
Click to expand...

The structure may vary depending on the context  if you summary covers the main idea and grammatically correct (plus good vocabulary) then you will score a high mark


----------



## minaando

romero2005 said:


> my results with time and hope to give my final shot next month...I am tired on this


Hi, your IELTS score is really high, just missed 0.5p for writing, why don't you give another attempt for IELTS?


----------



## romero2005

minaando said:


> Hi, your IELTS score is really high, just missed 0.5p for writing, why don't you give another attempt for IELTS?


I tried 3 times and still missing 0.5. No idea what to do? thats why I am moving to PTE again.


----------



## caramelle

romero2005 said:


> I tried 3 times and still missing 0.5. No idea what to do? thats why I am moving to PTE again.


Did you try to appeal your writing score?


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, 
I need the help of seniors. Following are my scores for my three attempts:

PTE 1: LRSW 55,54,55,60 Grammar 67 Fluency 54 Pron 50 Spelling 46 Vocab 56 Written 90
PTE 2: LRSW 59,61,58,63 Grammar 54 Fluency 50 Pron 68 Spelling 66 Vocab 58 Written 80
PTE 3: LRSM 60,62,71,60 Grammar 46 Fluency 59 Pron 81 Spelling 43 Vocab 66 Written 78
I have given last attempt in 2015, after that i was morally so disappointed with my scores and i even didnt tried to give more attempt. this due to also my Job committment. ANyhow I need the advice from seniors or eperts that where I should focus and what is my weaker area?? I want to appear in exam next thursday if i will be prepared. 

Kindly give some suggestions and advice to successfully clear this big task of my life.

Thanks in advance


----------



## romero2005

caramelle said:


> Did you try to appeal your writing score?


Nope

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminemkh

Hi Guys,

I am back to help people now.

I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).

Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.

BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.

Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.


----------



## Adnan0345

eminemkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.



Hi, 
I need the help of seniors. Following are my scores for my three attempts:

PTE 1: LRSW 55,54,55,60 Grammar 67 Fluency 54 Pron 50 Spelling 46 Vocab 56 Written 90
PTE 2: LRSW 59,61,58,63 Grammar 54 Fluency 50 Pron 68 Spelling 66 Vocab 58 Written 80
PTE 3: LRSM 60,62,71,60 Grammar 46 Fluency 59 Pron 81 Spelling 43 Vocab 66 Written 78
I have given last attempt in 2015, after that i was morally so disappointed with my scores and i even didnt tried to give more attempt. this due to also my Job committment. ANyhow I need the advice from seniors or eperts that where I should focus and what is my weaker area?? I want to appear in exam next thursday if i will be prepared. 

Kindly give some suggestions and advice to successfully clear this big task of my life.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eminemkh

Adnan0345 said:


> eminemkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need the help of seniors. Following are my scores for my three attempts:
> 
> PTE 1: LRSW 55,54,55,60 Grammar 67 Fluency 54 Pron 50 Spelling 46 Vocab 56 Written 90
> PTE 2: LRSW 59,61,58,63 Grammar 54 Fluency 50 Pron 68 Spelling 66 Vocab 58 Written 80
> PTE 3: LRSM 60,62,71,60 Grammar 46 Fluency 59 Pron 81 Spelling 43 Vocab 66 Written 78
> I have given last attempt in 2015, after that i was morally so disappointed with my scores and i even didnt tried to give more attempt. this due to also my Job committment. ANyhow I need the advice from seniors or eperts that where I should focus and what is my weaker area?? I want to appear in exam next thursday if i will be prepared.
> 
> Kindly give some suggestions and advice to successfully clear this big task of my life.
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Spelling. 
It's so close, all u can do is to be very careful about your spelling.


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear members I would be in dept if any of you could tell me as which IELTS examination is required for Australian immigration. Is it IELTS General Or Academic. I once took IELTS general but scores were less. I am going to retake. But someone advised its academic that is required for australian immigration. Please help


----------



## romero2005

Hi all 
I think you might know this page. But to the people who seek helping giudes for writing. Click on the link below.

Click here


----------



## jana1234

Aghakhan said:


> Dear members I would be in dept if any of you could tell me as which IELTS examination is required for Australian immigration. Is it IELTS General Or Academic. I once took IELTS general but scores were less. I am going to retake. But someone advised its academic that is required for australian immigration. Please help


IELTS General is required for Immigration


----------



## Adnan0345

eminemkh said:


> Spelling.
> It's so close, all u can do is to be very careful about your spelling.


Thanks Dear. ANy other suggestion?? how i can improve score in listening and reading?


----------



## jana1234

eminemkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.


Hi eminemkh,

Thanks for your generous offer.

I had my first PTEA on Friday and my Scores are as follows: L80/R82/S73/W84

My enabling scores are 
Grammar: 81
Oral Fluency: 85
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 80
Vocabulary:61
Written discourse: 90

My question is, do you think my low vocabulary score affected my Speaking score since my other enabling skills, such as Oral fluency and pronunciation are really high?
I'm just trying to figure out what I need to improve. I know that I missed the first question of the "Answer short question" task as I thought it was another "Retell lecture" and was already starting to make notes until I realised that it was a question and then my microphone detected silence and it got submitted empty. In another short question I gave the wrong answer but then corrected myself. Would the system still score the right answer or would it dismiss both? 

I would appreciate if you could point me into the right direction what I might have done wrong in Speaking. I need 79 in each.

Thanks!!


----------



## 1317842

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi,
> I need the help of seniors. Following are my scores for my three attempts:
> 
> PTE 1: LRSW 55,54,55,60 Grammar 67 Fluency 54 Pron 50 Spelling 46 Vocab 56 Written 90
> PTE 2: LRSW 59,61,58,63 Grammar 54 Fluency 50 Pron 68 Spelling 66 Vocab 58 Written 80
> PTE 3: LRSM 60,62,71,60 Grammar 46 Fluency 59 Pron 81 Spelling 43 Vocab 66 Written 78
> I have given last attempt in 2015, after that i was morally so disappointed with my scores and i even didnt tried to give more attempt. this due to also my Job committment. ANyhow I need the advice from seniors or eperts that where I should focus and what is my weaker area?? I want to appear in exam next thursday if i will be prepared.
> 
> Kindly give some suggestions and advice to successfully clear this big task of my life.
> 
> Thanks in advance


hiii as you can see you are weak in grammar, spelling and vocab. just be careful with your spellings while typing and turn off auto correct from your pc while practicing. try learning 20-25 new cool words to increase vocab and revise grammar rules. donot try to write so many complex sentences as you will end up with grammatical errors. for fluency just speak at normal tone and do not stop in between to think as content does not matter much. place your microphone above your nose level to avoid interference by breathing noises.


----------



## 1317842

Aghakhan said:


> Dear members I would be in dept if any of you could tell me as which IELTS examination is required for Australian immigration. Is it IELTS General Or Academic. I once took IELTS general but scores were less. I am going to retake. But someone advised its academic that is required for australian immigration. Please help


i think ielts academic is required for aus. to be sure search your visa class on google and open Australian immigration website.. https://www.border.gov.au, you will get your info under english language requirements section. Better rely on that information.
regards


----------



## jana1234

navjotbrar said:


> i think ielts academic is required for aus. to be sure search your visa class on google and open Australian immigration website.. https://www.border.gov.au, you will get your info under english language requirements section. Better rely on that information.
> regards


That info is wrong. You need the General IELTS test for Australian migration. The PTE, however has to be the Academic one.

From the border.gov.au website in the Skilled migration points requirements info section: "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. *You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise.* You are only required to provide the test report form (TRF) number or the test registration number that is on your English language test certificate."


----------



## sursrk

eminemkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.


Really appreciating your effort and patience towards getting the PTE done with +79 each. I am experiencing loss in enthusiasm. Really got panic about PTE.


----------



## sursrk

paramSG said:


> Thanks Sursrk.
> I have attended Summarize Spoken Text webinar and I took 100+ screen shots. PM me your mail ID. I think there is not much difference in summarize spoken text and re-tell lecture format, so you can use the same format for the re-tell lecture.
> share your webinar material as well if you have.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Please send me the screenshots of e2language webinar for "summarise spoken text" and "re-tell lecture" to [email protected]. I need your help bro.


----------



## liverloverboy

eminemkh said:


> Spelling.
> It's so close, all u can do is to be very careful about your spelling.


this pte is really weird. before i submitted by essays etc or anything with writing, i checked everything.... and i got 68. so weird


----------



## uday63

jana1234 said:


> Hi eminemkh,
> 
> Thanks for your generous offer.
> 
> I had my first PTEA on Friday and my Scores are as follows: L80/R82/S73/W84
> 
> My enabling scores are
> Grammar: 81
> Oral Fluency: 85
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary:61
> Written discourse: 90
> 
> My question is, do you think my low vocabulary score affected my Speaking score since my other enabling skills, such as Oral fluency and pronunciation are really high?
> I'm just trying to figure out what I need to improve. I know that I missed the first question of the "Answer short question" task as I thought it was another "Retell lecture" and was already starting to make notes until I realised that it was a question and then my microphone detected silence and it got submitted empty. In another short question I gave the wrong answer but then corrected myself. Would the system still score the right answer or would it dismiss both?
> 
> I would appreciate if you could point me into the right direction what I might have done wrong in Speaking. I need 79 in each.
> 
> Thanks!!


I think your Read aloud and one word answers have had an impact.

Do you think you missed few words during read aloud in the flow?

But your oral fluency and Pronunciation scores are really good enough to award 80+ in speaking.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234

uday63 said:


> I think your Read aloud and one word answers have had an impact.
> 
> Do you think you missed few words during read aloud in the flow?
> 
> But your oral fluency and Pronunciation scores are really good enough to award 80+ in speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I remember only missing one word in read aloud and that was an "in". 
I don't think read aloud was the issue. Maybe Re-tell Lecture or describe image? 
It's so frustrating to only have missed one skill by a few points


----------



## paramSG

sursrk said:


> Please send me the screenshots of e2language webinar for "summarise spoken text" and "re-tell lecture" to [email protected]. I need your help bro.


Hi friend,

Check your inbox. I just sent all the SST webinar screenshots.
And bro I did not attend Retell Lecture webinar. You can use the same method for the retell lecture.

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## commie_rick

eminemkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.



i admire your perseverance to take the exam 10 times.


----------



## EraySa

Aghakhan said:


> Dear members I would be in dept if any of you could tell me as which IELTS examination is required for Australian immigration. Is it IELTS General Or Academic. I once took IELTS general but scores were less. I am going to retake. But someone advised its academic that is required for australian immigration. Please help


only general training


----------



## commie_rick

jana1234 said:


> That info is wrong. You need the General IELTS test for Australian migration. The PTE, however has to be the Academic one.
> 
> From the border.gov.au website in the Skilled migration points requirements info section: "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. *You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise.* You are only required to provide the test report form (TRF) number or the test registration number that is on your English language test certificate."



I took ielts academic by mistake, i read that it is generally more difficult, i wonder if this was the reason for my low marks. i should have retaken it but ive set my sights on pte academic. no turning back. my exam is in nov


----------



## EraySa

Queenie9072 said:


> You probably need to work harder on speaking EraySa. I have the same problem and it lowers down my scores. Mind you that I just took 2 practice tests and have never taken PTE before. My first attempt is due next month. Try to practice again & again with the PTE Academic Plus & the PTE Test builder to really get a hang of it. I reckon you are yet familiar with the test format, which leads to low marks in the real exam. I highly recommend webinars by E2 language for the speaking test, they'll show you how to do it properly. You only get access to few free videos though and you have to pay to get full access.


thanks for your advices


----------



## liverloverboy

jana1234 said:


> I remember only missing one word in read aloud and that was an "in".
> I don't think read aloud was the issue. Maybe Re-tell Lecture or describe image?
> It's so frustrating to only have missed one skill by a few points


you have high score. I just need 65 each..

but im struggling in listening and writing... any tips?

Thanks


----------



## liverloverboy

paramSG said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Check your inbox. I just sent all the SST webinar screenshots.
> And bro I did not attend Retell Lecture webinar. You can use the same method for the retell lecture.
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


can you send me too?


----------



## 1317842

jana1234 said:


> That info is wrong. You need the General IELTS test for Australian migration. The PTE, however has to be the Academic one.
> 
> From the border.gov.au website in the Skilled migration points requirements info section: "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. *You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise.* You are only required to provide the test report form (TRF) number or the test registration number that is on your English language test certificate."


ya thats what i am saying that do not make any decision until and unless you search on immigration website, i am a nurse for us its always ielts academic and no band less than 7 to get registration. so to be safe always check immigration website.


----------



## liverloverboy

please give me some tips in listening and writing.. what should i do and what should i focus on? pslsss thanks


----------



## sursrk

Thanks, bro. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ahmish

paramSG said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Check your inbox. I just sent all the SST webinar screenshots.
> And bro I did not attend Retell Lecture webinar. You can use the same method for the retell lecture.
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Could you send me at <*SNIP*> also, please?
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## eminemkh

jana1234 said:


> eminemkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eminemkh,
> 
> Thanks for your generous offer.
> 
> I had my first PTEA on Friday and my Scores are as follows: L80/R82/S73/W84
> 
> My enabling scores are
> Grammar: 81
> Oral Fluency: 85
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary:61
> Written discourse: 90
> 
> My question is, do you think my low vocabulary score affected my Speaking score since my other enabling skills, such as Oral fluency and pronunciation are really high?
> I'm just trying to figure out what I need to improve. I know that I missed the first question of the "Answer short question" task as I thought it was another "Retell lecture" and was already starting to make notes until I realised that it was a question and then my microphone detected silence and it got submitted empty. In another short question I gave the wrong answer but then corrected myself. Would the system still score the right answer or would it dismiss both?
> 
> I would appreciate if you could point me into the right direction what I might have done wrong in Speaking. I need 79 in each.
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


I think the no.1 issue you have is mental. You are too anxious.
This is why you have so many problems along the way. 
The more you relax the more your brain and your throat get relaxed as well.
You just have think this a game (as it is computerized) and all you have to do is to crack it. You failed, you just have to put another token in. No big deal.


----------



## eminemkh

commie_rick said:


> eminemkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am back to help people now.
> 
> I was out because of work (to save money before emigrating to Sydney).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything about PTE ( I took 10 times and I had my 79+ on the tenth), just bug me. I am not always available but I will try.
> 
> BUT, DO NOT ASK FOR STANDARD ANSWER NOR SAMPLE FORMAT.
> 
> Remember to donate to charity while getting my help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i admire your perseverance to take the exam 10 times.
Click to expand...

Thank you.
That's is also why I think everyone can do it.


----------



## jana1234

eminemkh said:


> I think the no.1 issue you have is mental. You are too anxious.
> This is why you have so many problems along the way.
> The more you relax the more your brain and your throat get relaxed as well.
> You just have think this a game (as it is computerized) and all you have to do is to crack it. You failed, you just have to put another token in. No big deal.


Thanks. You're probably right. I just get way to nervous before the exam. Plus I'm 7 month pregnant reggers: which makes me even more anxious in the test.
Hopefully the next test will be THE ONE!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jana1234

navjotbrar said:


> ya thats what i am saying that do not make any decision until and unless you search on immigration website, i am a nurse for us its always ielts academic and no band less than 7 to get registration. so to be safe always check immigration website.


That makes sense! When I first came to Australia to study in 2009 I needed the Academic one as well.


----------



## 1317842

Green786 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Appreciate if you please guide for Listening section.
> 
> Regards
> Green 786


*in retell lecture*- make sure you paraphrase and give answer, do not repeat same as the speaker said.
*in write from dictation*- write it on your erasable notebook first. do not attempt to type it as it leads to loss of concentration, our mind is diverted in typing and we miss some of the words.
*in fill in the blanks*- again look at screen and write the words on erasable notebook, do not type simultaneously. 
*while marking correct summary*- listen to the lecture and note down important points. read all the options and look for the central idea of the lecture. do not tick the option where you feel most of the words match with the lecture. because correct summary is always paraphrased. 
*in choose incorrect words*- move your pointer with the text as the person speaks.
make sure you make notes in multiple choice questions as well. and in listening always focus on negative sentences. eg unsaturated fats are NOT good for us. if you skipped not then it will make different sense. 
secondly, listen carefully the whole paragraph. sometimes they say , " people believe unsaturated fats are good, they are healthy for us, most of the people like them but in my views this is not correct." in this if you skipped last line you will end up ticking wrong options.
look for tense as well. eg. there used to be library in the past but now it is replaced with lecture theater. we will be changing it to staff room and a statue will be constructed in front of it. if you have not paid attention to the tense, again the answers will be incorrect.
read the question very carefully. they may ask according to the student which method of teaching is the best. and in the lecture if teacher tells us that lecture method is best and tells positive points of that. then at the end student says no acc to me discussion method is better. So answer will be discussion method which we may skip if we have not read the question carefully or we stopped paying attention as soon as we got 'lecture method is best' said by the teacher.


----------



## 1317842

liverloverboy said:


> this pte is really weird. before i submitted by essays etc or anything with writing, i checked everything.... and i got 68. so weird


its because when we practice our pc corrects our spellings automatically and we don't know where are we making mistakes. It also make our first letter capital automatically which also impacts our grammar when we fail to do so in exam. sometimes we mistype the words because keyboards in the exam center are not very good. Be careful with the complex and compound sentences coz we make mistakes there. In addition, revise prepositions also. you will score high don't worry. just practice again. My scores improved a lot when i turned off auto correct and auto capitalization of first letter in sentence case.


----------



## 1317842

jana1234 said:


> Thanks. You're probably right. I just get way to nervous before the exam. Plus I'm 7 month pregnant reggers: which makes me even more anxious in the test.
> Hopefully the next test will be THE ONE!!! :fingerscrossed:


hiii, it sounds silly but try to place microphone above your nose, means little higher. i got 68 in speaking despite good fluency and pronun. i talked to pearson and they said our breathing noises interfere with the speaking. so next time i placed it higher than my nose and tested it, voice was so clear, i got 89. Please try it, i know it will improve your score.
regards.


----------



## 1317842

jana1234 said:


> Thanks. You're probably right. I just get way to nervous before the exam. Plus I'm 7 month pregnant reggers: which makes me even more anxious in the test.
> Hopefully the next test will be THE ONE!!! :fingerscrossed:


hiii, it sounds silly but try to place microphone above your nose, means little higher. i got 68 in speaking despite good fluency and pronun. i talked to pearson and they said our breathing noises interfere with the speaking. so next time i placed it higher than my nose and tested it, voice was so clear, i got 89. Please try it, i know it will improve your score. in pregnancy our work of breathing increases and it leads to mouth breathing. 
regards.


----------



## Green786

navjotbrar said:


> *in retell lecture*- make sure you paraphrase and give answer, do not repeat same as the speaker said.
> *in write from dictation*- write it on your erasable notebook first. do not attempt to type it as it leads to loss of concentration, our mind is diverted in typing and we miss some of the words.
> *in fill in the blanks*- again look at screen and write the words on erasable notebook, do not type simultaneously.
> *while marking correct summary*- listen to the lecture and note down important points. read all the options and look for the central idea of the lecture. do not tick the option where you feel most of the words match with the lecture. because correct summary is always paraphrased.
> *in choose incorrect words*- move your pointer with the text as the person speaks.
> make sure you make notes in multiple choice questions as well. and in listening always focus on negative sentences. eg unsaturated fats are NOT good for us. if you skipped not then it will make different sense.
> secondly, listen carefully the whole paragraph. sometimes they say , " people believe unsaturated fats are good, they are healthy for us, most of the people like them but in my views this is not correct." in this if you skipped last line you will end up ticking wrong options.
> look for tense as well. eg. there used to be library in the past but now it is replaced with lecture theater. we will be changing it to staff room and a statue will be constructed in front of it. if you have not paid attention to the tense, again the answers will be incorrect.
> read the question very carefully. they may ask according to the student which method of teaching is the best. and in the lecture if teacher tells us that lecture method is best and tells positive points of that. then at the end student says no acc to me discussion method is better. So answer will be discussion method which we may skip if we have not read the question carefully or we stopped paying attention as soon as we got 'lecture method is best' said by the teacher.


TONS of thanks..hopefully I will score 79+:first:--also very helpful if you suggest ---for Listening marks which are pulled from Speaking


----------



## Green786

green786 said:


> tons of thanks..hopefully i will score 79+:first:


Repeat quote please ignore


----------



## 1317842

littlebr4t said:


> I also need help for this "Retell Lecture" and "Summarize Spoken Text" as they almost the same. Please help.


they are technically same except in one you are writing and other you are speaking. in both of these do not forget to make notes. it helps in concentration. note down the important points.


----------



## commie_rick

for summarize spoken text.

has anyone used such formats? 

example 1

the speaker said.....
he/she mentioned about .... and .... followed by


example 2.

what
who
what
why
when
how


any advises?


----------



## 1317842

Green786 said:


> TONS of thanks..hopefully I will score 79+:first:--also very helpful if you suggest ---for Listening marks which are pulled from Speaking


I think re tell lecture and repeat sentence has listening marks. in repeat sentence you can try writing first letter of each word. eg. the seminar will be held on Monday.. you can write TSWBHOM and then speak. Listening is easy just focus on the question carefully. wish you luck.. hope you get the desired score


----------



## 1317842

commie_rick said:


> for summarize spoken text.
> 
> has anyone used such formats?
> 
> example 1
> 
> the speaker said.....
> he/she mentioned about .... and .... followed by
> 
> 
> example 2.
> 
> what
> who
> what
> why
> when
> how
> 
> 
> any advises?


I always say.. the speaker explained regarding prokaryotic and Eukaryotic cells. the main difference bw these is....... and the prokaryotic cell is found in ...... and the other one in.......... in conclusion the central idea of the lecture was to outline main differences among two types of cells.
if the speaker gave so many dates and numbers or examples, i say the speaker explained regarding french revolution. he gave some examples to support his claim that............ he said the condition of people was so poor at that time. in conclusion ..............................................
I am not good at remembering dates at all. got 89 in listening and speaking. just dont stop talking if you dont have any new info after 20 sec just repeat the same by paraphrasing a little. like the condition of people was so poor in 17 th century. people were living a desperate life in 17th century and their living conditions were not good.
so technically if you heard/understood only 2 lines from lecture, dont worry just repeat them. believe me you don't lose marks.

in writing just write in same way as i told in speaking and make sure write more than 60 words. don't write too short. let me paste a sample.

The speaker explained that instead of giving homework, teachers should stimulate the children to read books, which is a more effective method to improve their consolidated learning because giving homework is just an obliged task which used to exert pressure on the children and parents and prove to have little impact on learning according to some researches.
not sure if i make any mistake in it..


----------



## jana1234

navjotbrar said:


> hiii, it sounds silly but try to place microphone above your nose, means little higher. i got 68 in speaking despite good fluency and pronun. i talked to pearson and they said our breathing noises interfere with the speaking. so next time i placed it higher than my nose and tested it, voice was so clear, i got 89. Please try it, i know it will improve your score. in pregnancy our work of breathing increases and it leads to mouth breathing.
> regards.


Hmm, what kind of headset did you have? I tried to move the microphone but I couldn't move it. I moved the headphone a bit forward so that the microphone was sitting near my chin. I tested a lot in the beginning to adjust it properly. But the microphone was fixed. I don't think I would have been able to move it above my nose.


----------



## Green786

Green786 said:


> Repeat quote please ignore





navjotbrar said:


> I think re tell lecture and repeat sentence has listening marks. in repeat sentence you can try writing first letter of each word. eg. the seminar will be held on Monday.. you can write TSWBHOM and then speak. Listening is easy just focus on the question carefully. wish you luck.. hope you get the desired score


Thanks a lot--navjotbrar


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

Please review the attachment of a retell lecture/summarize spoken text with my below sample answer for both retell lecture and spoken summary.


*The speaker talks about the *purpose of the museum. *For one thing, he mentions that *today so much information is available online, so need to consider what makes museum relevant to this. *Another point the speaker makes is that the* museum professionals should be knowledgeable to engage people and educate them. *Finally, he suggests that the* knowledge about visitors will be the starting point for them to educate people. (69 words)


*Template for Retell Lecture and Summarize spoken text:*

The speaker talks about the..........................
For one thing, he mentions that................................. 
Another point the speaker makes is that the..............................
Finally, he suggests that the........................................

Please give your comments on this template. 

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## snowingreen

Another SST ( Summarise Spoken Text)
Please review the below. 
- Those, who are preparing for PTE, if you have time then please review this and provide your comment. If you don't have time,just skim and think how you would have written as it will help you a) how not to formulate and b) how you can formulate. 

Interviewer: Now, professor,, recently you wrote a letter to, a leading national newspaper, complaining about falling standards, in both written and spoken language, among students, even graduates,, and saying that you deplore the way, English is being debased by change, and dumbing down ..., Interviewee: Yes, I said that, standards are falling and that very, few graduates these days can write, a comprehensible essay ... their, grammar and syntax is all over, the place ... urn ... and l do have, certain regrets over the way some, words have now become unusable, in their full meaning because, they've been sloppily misused by, those who should know better, such, as journalists. So, because they use,, say, "enormity" to mean something, very big instead of something very, wicked, I can no longer use the, word in its correct sense without, being misunderstood. And there are, hundreds of other cases like this., But, of course, language changes,, and meanings shift and change, emphasis, and it's as useless to, complain about that as it is to moan, about the weather. The point I was, making was that, at the earliest, possible level, children should be, made familiar with the basics of, grammar and syntax, how to put, sentences together, and so on. But, I'm not suggesting going back to, the days when, as I did, you had to, analyze sentences in minute detail, as if you were doing Latin. Though,, of course, there is something to be, said for having that kind of detailed, understanding of the language.

Response : 64 words 
It is argued whether the quality of English literature and conversational English has fallen down amongst students and graduates in the recent times. Professor agrees that the standard of English, among graduates, has degraded, as only few are able to express their views in English with proper grammar and syntax. He suggests that basics of grammar should be instilled in the children, in their early years.


----------



## snowingreen

One more SST (Summarise Spoken Text)

Script : Perhaps the first example of what, could be called a newspaper, was the Acta Diuma- roughl y,, "Daily News" - that Julius Caesar, introduced in 59 BC. This was a, handwritten news-sheet posted daily, in the Forum at Rome and in other, common meeting places around the, city. Of course, a lot of the news, would be out of date in the sense, that, for example, it took a long, time for reports of a victory in a, distant country to get back to Rome., Nonetheless, a lot of the items, included are similar to those found, in more modern newspapers: news, of battles, as already mentioned,, as well as political and military, appointments, political events,, and even a social diary recording, marriages, births, and deaths. One, mustn't fo rget sport - if that is what, you'd call it. Just like modern fans, of football , sports-minded Romans, could keep up with the latest results, of the gladiator contests. People, who lived in the provinces and, wanted to be kept up to date would, send scribes to Rome to copy the, news and have them send it back by, letter. Many of these scribes could, make extra money by providing, the news to more than one client., Quite a few of them were slaves and, would go on to use the extra money, earned to buy their freedom.

My Response ( 61 words)
The Earliest form of newspaper was invented in 59 BC, by Julius Caesar and it was written by hands and was circulated in crowded areas. This artefact usually covered news about battles, sports, birth and death just like the contemporary newspapers. Scribes, usually slaves, travel from provinces to the cities to copy the news and send it back to the clients.


----------



## hoki131

Hi all,

Nice to meet you all here. I will take the PTE academic test on mid Dec, this forum page is very useful for me (people who are first time to take this exam). 

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## eminemkh

hoki131 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to meet you all here. I will take the PTE academic test on mid Dec, this forum page is very useful for me (people who are first time to take this exam).
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone.


Hello fellow hong kongers! Would love to help!


----------



## eminemkh

snowingreen said:


> Another SST ( Summarise Spoken Text)
> Please review the below.
> - Those, who are preparing for PTE, if you have time then please review this and provide your comment. If you don't have time,just skim and think how you would have written as it will help you a) how not to formulate and b) how you can formulate.
> 
> Interviewer: Now, professor,, recently you wrote a letter to, a leading national newspaper, complaining about falling standards, in both written and spoken language, among students, even graduates,, and saying that you deplore the way, English is being debased by change, and dumbing down ..., Interviewee: Yes, I said that, standards are falling and that very, few graduates these days can write, a comprehensible essay ... their, grammar and syntax is all over, the place ... urn ... and l do have, certain regrets over the way some, words have now become unusable, in their full meaning because, they've been sloppily misused by, those who should know better, such, as journalists. So, because they use,, say, "enormity" to mean something, very big instead of something very, wicked, I can no longer use the, word in its correct sense without, being misunderstood. And there are, hundreds of other cases like this., But, of course, language changes,, and meanings shift and change, emphasis, and it's as useless to, complain about that as it is to moan, about the weather. The point I was, making was that, at the earliest, possible level, children should be, made familiar with the basics of, grammar and syntax, how to put, sentences together, and so on. But, I'm not suggesting going back to, the days when, as I did, you had to, analyze sentences in minute detail, as if you were doing Latin. Though,, of course, there is something to be, said for having that kind of detailed, understanding of the language.
> 
> Response : 64 words
> It is argued whether the quality of English literature and conversational English has fallen down amongst students and graduates in the recent times. Professor agrees that the standard of English, among graduates, has degraded, as only few are able to express their views in English with proper grammar and syntax. He suggests that basics of grammar should be instilled in the children, in their early years.


I would suggest adding some connectors to show logical sequence. I personally believe PTE computerised system can pick it up.

Use grammarly, you have at least three mistakes.


----------



## hoki131

ishugarg said:


> Please check your email box.......
> 
> i have sent you complete study guide.


Hi Mate, 

May I have the study guide as well. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rhassan

Can someone please share a good essay template which they used and got above 80?


----------



## hoki131

tarekshabib said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for being late to post my exam experience but really I was kind of busy and was gathering the needed information to write this post.
> Finally I closed the language chapter for the immigration by passing the PTE-A and earning the needed 10 points after I struggled a lot in preparing and giving two attempts of IELTS with no positive outcome. Although my PTE scores are not fascinating but it did what it supposed to do with my immigration profile, and here below you will find some points/recommendation/tips for the exam:
> 
> My Scores :
> IELTS 1st attempt : L7.5, R7.5, S6.5, W5.5
> IELTS 2nd attempt: L8.5, R6.5, S6.0, W6.0
> PTE-A Mock test A : L58, R60, S67, W60
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> PTE-A Mock test B : L65, R64, S75, W62
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 42
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> PTE-A Actual test : L71, R71, S90, W61
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> Although the spelling score went really illogically, however I will not mention this as I am quite sure that there are 2 "Short answer question type" which I did not say a word and got 90 in the speaking part "I have no clue !!!!" but I think they have a certain criteria to evaluate the candidate's English level other than the answers
> 
> Actual Exam comments:
> 
> My exam version was really really difficult than what I expected (Even harder than the 2 mock tests), for example, I faced a VIDEO lecture for the re-tell lecture, a picture from a Chemistry lab in describe image, academic and specific scientific articles for reading, weird words "never seen before" in all the choices of filling gaps, real live lectures (with distractions, professor coughing and laughing, students whispering, unclear voice) for summarize spoken text.. and much much more surprises. And once I exited the exam hall I laughed with the administrator and promised him to see him very soon as I will never get the score so I will reserve another seat for the PTE very soon !!!
> 
> Test center:
> 
> It was really quite and I was the only candidate at this time so I did not face the distraction issue which is commonly faced by test takers, however, PLEASE try to get used to the PC keyboards , If you are practicing using a laptop so definitely you will find it a little strange when you start to write in the actual exam (I think this could be a reason for my spelling mistakes and this rude spelling score)
> Do not worry about the head sets really crystal clear Plantronics brand (I wish I could have one of it at home ) as the administrator told me that these head sets are the same in all Pearson test centers and they are shipped by Pearson.
> 
> Material:
> 
> I used the following material to practice (I did not complete the MacMillan till the end due to lack of time)
> 
> 1- Gold test preparation test with 2 Mock tests
> 2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
> 3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
> 4- PTE strategies (Very effective)
> 
> all these material are available online (except the Gold preparation which you should pay for it 60$), I have them if any body needs them please PM me and I will share the download links immediately.
> 
> Tips and recommendations :
> 
> 1- Practice
> 2- Practice
> 3- Practice
> 4- Practice
> 5- Practice
> 
> 6- feel confident specially in the repeating and read aloud parts (it really matters)
> 7- Do not leave an empty answer (Except for the negative scored questions ,,, MCQ multiple answers type only)
> 8- Have a good sleep at night
> 9- in the test day since you wake up till the exam time speak and listen only English
> 10- Use the youtube and try to get a discussion TV shows from the BBC channel ( I am totally recommending a TV show called "Question time" as it has a various accents and different voices)
> 
> 
> I do really wish you the best of Luck with your exam.




Hi tarekshabib,

I am going to take the Exam on mid Dec, would you mind to send the 

2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
4- PTE strategies (Very effective)

material to me for study.

Many many thanks for your help.

Regards,
Ki


----------



## commie_rick

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please review the attachment of a retell lecture/summarize spoken text with my below sample answer for both retell lecture and spoken summary.
> 
> 
> *The speaker talks about the *purpose of the museum. *For one thing, he mentions that *today so much information is available online, so need to consider what makes museum relevant to this. *Another point the speaker makes is that the* museum professionals should be knowledgeable to engage people and educate them. *Finally, he suggests that the* knowledge about visitors will be the starting point for them to educate people. (69 words)
> 
> 
> *Template for Retell Lecture and Summarize spoken text:*
> 
> The speaker talks about the..........................
> For one thing, he mentions that.................................
> *[change this to "first he mentioned that.......... "]*
> Another point the speaker makes is that the..............................
> Finally, he suggests that the........................................
> 
> Please give your comments on this template.
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


hello bro, my honest comments in green.
im suggesting it is to be past tense as you are retelling a lecture which is an event in the past (few secs old) to someone, so you should use reported speech

Reported Speech


Tense Changes When Using Reported Speech | English Grammar Guide | EF



> Reported Statements
> 
> 
> When do we use reported speech? Sometimes someone says a sentence, for example "I'm going to the cinema tonight". Later, maybe we want to tell someone else what the first person said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> We use a 'reporting verb' like 'say' or 'tell'. (Click here for more about using 'say' and 'tell'.) If this verb is in the present tense, it's easy. We just put 'she says' and then the sentence:
> 
> •Direct speech: “I like ice cream”.
> •Reported speech: She says (that) she likes ice cream.
> 
> 
> We don't need to change the tense, though probably we do need to change the 'person' from 'I' to 'she', for example. We also may need to change words like 'my' and 'your'.
> 
> (As I'm sure you know, often, we can choose if we want to use 'that' or not in English. I've put it in brackets () to show that it's optional. It's exactly the same if you use 'that' or if you don't use 'that'.)
> 
> But, if the reporting verb is in the past tense, then usually we change the tenses in the reported speech:
> 
> •Direct speech: “I like ice cream”.
> •Reported speech: She said (that) she liked ice cream.
> 
> 
> present simple “I like ice cream” She said (that) she liked ice cream.
> present continuous “I am living in London” She said (that) she was living in London.
> past simple “I bought a car” She said (that) she had bought a car OR She said (that) she bought a car.
> past continuous “I was walking along the street” She said (that) she had been walking along the street.
> present perfect “I haven't seen Julie” She said (that) she hadn't seen Julie.
> past perfect* “I had taken English lessons before” She said (that) she had taken English lessons before.
> will “I'll see you later” She said (that) she would see me later.
> would* “I would help, but..” She said (that) she would help but...
> can “I can speak perfect English” She said (that) she could speak perfect English.
> could* “I could swim when I was four” She said (that) she could swim when she was four.
> shall “I shall come later” She said (that) she would come later.
> should* “I should call my mother” She said (that) she should call her mother
> might* "I might be late" She said (that) she might be late
> must "I must study at the weekend" She said (that) she must study at the weekend OR She said she had to study at the weekend
> 
> * doesn't change.
> 
> Occasionally, we don't need to change the present tense into the past if the information in direct speech is still true (but this is only for things which are general facts, and even then usually we like to change the tense):
> •Direct speech: “The sky is blue”.
> •Reported speech: She said (that) the sky is/was blue.
> 
> 
> Reported Questions
> 
> So now you have no problem with making reported speech from positive and negative sentences. But how about questions?
> 
> •Direct speech: "Where do you live?"
> How can we make the reported speech here?
> 
> In fact, it's not so different from reported statements. The tense changes are the same, and we keep the question word. The very important thing though is that, once we tell the question to someone else, it isn't a question any more. So we need to change the grammar to a normal positive sentence. A bit confusing? Maybe this example will help: •Direct speech: "Where do you live?"
> •Reported speech: She asked me where I lived.
> Do you see how I made it? The direct question is in the present simple tense. We make a present simple question with 'do' or 'does' so I need to take that away. Then I need to change the verb to the past simple.
> 
> Another example: •Direct speech: "where is Julie?"
> •Reported speech: She asked me where Julie was.
> The direct question is the present simple of 'be'. We make the question form of the present simple of be by inverting (changing the position of)the subject and verb. So, we need to change them back before putting the verb into the past simple.
> 
> Here are some more examples:
> 
> 
> Direct Question
> 
> Reported Question
> 
> “Where is the Post Office, please?” She asked me where the Post Office was.
> “What are you doing?” She asked me what I was doing.
> “Who was that fantastic man?” She asked me who that fantastic man had been.
> 
> So much for 'wh' questions. But, what if you need to report a 'yes / no' question? We don't have any question words to help us. Instead, we use 'if': •Direct speech: "Do you like chocolate?"
> •Reported speech: She asked me if I liked chocolate.
> No problem? Here are a few more examples:
> 
> 
> Direct Question Reported Question
> “Do you love me?” He asked me if I loved him.
> “Have you ever been to Mexico?” She asked me if I had ever been to Mexico.
> “Are you living here?”
> She asked me if I was living here.
> 
> 
> Click here to practise reported 'wh' questions.
> Click here to practise reported 'yes / no' questions.
> 
> Reported Requests
> 
> There's more! What if someone asks you to do something (in a polite way)? For example:
> 
> •Direct speech: "Close the window, please"
> •Or: "Could you close the window please?"
> •Or: "Would you mind closing the window please?"
> 
> 
> All of these requests mean the same thing, so we don't need to report every word when we tell another person about it. We simply use 'ask me + to + infinitive':
> •Reported speech: She asked me to close the window.
> 
> 
> Here are a few more examples:
> 
> 
> Direct Request Reported Request
> “Please help me”. She asked me to help her.
> “Please don't smoke”. She asked me not to smoke.
> “Could you bring my book tonight?” She asked me to bring her book that night.
> “Could you pass the milk, please?” She asked me to pass the milk.
> “Would you mind coming early tomorrow?” She asked me to come early the next day.
> 
> 
> To report a negative request, use 'not':
> •Direct speech: "Please don't be late."
> •Reported speech: She asked us not to be late.
> 
> 
> Reported Orders
> 
> And finally, how about if someone doesn't ask so politely? We can call this an 'order' in English, when someone tells you very directly to do something. For example:
> •Direct speech: "Sit down!"
> 
> 
> In fact, we make this into reported speech in the same way as a request. We just use 'tell' instead of 'ask':
> •Reported speech: She told me to sit down.
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Order Reported Order
> “Go to bed!” He told the child to go to bed.
> “Don't worry!” He told her not to worry.
> “Be on time!” He told me to be on time.
> “Don't smoke!” He told us not to smoke.
> •Click here for an exercise to practise reported requests and orders.
> 
> 
> Time Expressions with Reported Speech
> 
> Sometimes when we change direct speech into reported speech we have to change time expressions too. We don't always have to do this, however. It depends on when we heard the direct speech and when we say the reported speech.
> 
> For example:
> 
> It's Monday. Julie says "I'm leaving today".
> 
> If I tell someone on Monday, I say "Julie said she was leaving today".
> If I tell someone on Tuesday, I say "Julie said she was leaving yesterday".
> If I tell someone on Wednesday, I say "Julie said she was leaving on Monday".
> If I tell someone a month later, I say "Julie said she was leaving that day".
> 
> So, there's no easy conversion. You really have to think about when the direct speech was said.
> 
> Here's a table of some possible conversions:
> 
> now then / at that time
> today yesterday / that day / Tuesday / the 27th of June
> yesterday the day before yesterday / the day before / Wednesday / the 5th of December
> last night the night before, Thursday night
> last week the week before / the previous week
> tomorrow today / the next day / the following day / Friday



bumping it up for advices from experts


----------



## 1317842

jana1234 said:


> Hmm, what kind of headset did you have? I tried to move the microphone but I couldn't move it. I moved the headphone a bit forward so that the microphone was sitting near my chin. I tested a lot in the beginning to adjust it properly. But the microphone was fixed. I don't think I would have been able to move it above my nose.


I moved it easily, it was plantronics. and mic can be moves above. just try again and believe me it matters a lot. I improved my score with this.


----------



## jana1234

Also can someone tell me if I need to update my EOI with my latest test results? My overall marks have increased but I still have proficiency level as before.


----------



## eminemkh

jana1234 said:


> Also can someone tell me if I need to update my EOI with my latest test results? My overall marks have increased but I still have proficiency level as before.


No you don't have to until the score affects your points in your EOI


----------



## 1317842

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please review the attachment of a retell lecture/summarize spoken text with my below sample answer for both retell lecture and spoken summary.
> 
> 
> *The speaker talks about the *purpose of the museum. *For one thing, he mentions that *today so much information is available online, so need to consider what makes museum relevant to this. *Another point the speaker makes is that the* museum professionals should be knowledgeable to engage people and educate them. *Finally, he suggests that the* knowledge about visitors will be the starting point for them to educate people. (69 words)
> 
> 
> *Template for Retell Lecture and Summarize spoken text:*
> 
> The speaker talks about the..........................
> For one thing, he mentions that.................................
> Another point the speaker makes is that the..............................
> Finally, he suggests that the........................................
> 
> Please give your comments on this template.
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


i think it should be in past tense. the speaker told that, the speaker explained that.. and no need to say it again and again just say it at the beginning and then start telling important points. 
eg. the speaker told about theory of thermodynamics. the theory consists of..... and ....... and according to this theory.............. in conclusion the lecture was about..... thats it... don't tell that 'the speaker explained' again and again. he said....he said...he said... coz if you say this you need to change everything to indirect speech which is way too difficult for me.


----------



## 1317842

rhassan said:


> Can someone please share a good essay template which they used and got above 80?


hiii there is not a fixed template and believe me it doesn't matter. sharing some tips hope they help.
Writing:
•	Deal with the prompt nothing else. ( it will increase Written discourse points)
•	Introduction-body paragraphs- conclusion
•	In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology? Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.- they asked a clear question, give your opinion on the statement. Choose one side and support it. 
•	Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?- read it twice, they clearly gave a choice..who should avoid over packaged products either customer or producers. Choose one and support. Why should customer/producer should avoid this.
•	What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?- again choose one invention only and tell why it s better than others.
•	Spellings: revise every spelling, each and every word. Smotimes we just foccus on dificcult spelings and forget about simpal ones. So make sure you revise every spelling quickly. You can find it easily in a sentence just like you just did while reading the above line where I made mistakes.
	Turn off autocorrect from laptop it don’t let you realize your mistakes.
	Turn of the feature in which our pc makes first letter capital automatically. Practice doing that yourself.
•	Grammar- careful with complex sentences.
	If you are little doubtful in a sentence change it.
	Write variety of sentences- active, passive, future, complex, compound etc.
•	Vocabulary: add 6-10 fancy cool words in it and you are fine. My pet words are paramount, pivotal, significant, uphill struggle (hardwork), laudable purpose, fortify, amplify, catalyzed the surge of doing something, notion, slew of measures, acquisition, instill, intellectual, self enforcing circle, doing a brisk business etc. 
•	Check for repetition of words and replace them with synonyms make sure no word is repeated more than 2 times. 
•	Other general ideas: search internet they have given common topics in PTE exam, just write them by your own once and revise it. Do not check for any model answer or any written essay from internet it will block your own ideas. After writing then you can check for more ideas but not before.
•	Keep length 280-290, it will give you more material to write, more fancy words, more marks in vocab.
•	No need to write way too difficult sentences to sound smart.
•	No learn sentences- health is wealth, where there is will there is a way, hammering the last nail etc..nope never.
•	Don’t forget to write therefore, furthermore, however, but, secondly, in addition, etc they increase your coherence.
In short: deal with the prompt+no spelling errors+ 10 fancy words+ no repetition of words+grammar+ variety of sentences+ 270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks. Cheers…. Don’t forget to find repeated essays and write them by your own on computer.


----------



## 1317842

for those who are struggling with re tell lecture- my topic was on french revolution and believe me I don't know anything about it. all i heard was..
french revolution was ..........?????..........??????.........in ??th century the condition of people was so poor , .........??.......wrote a book on this condition.......then he said something about nepolian.... thats it.
i was freaked out as i heard so little info. so I spoke fluently without pauses in a smooth way:
The speaker explained regarding french revolution. he said the condition of people was so poor at that time and they were living a desperate life. a book was written on their condition. the speaker gave some examples and facts regarding french revolution. in conclusion the central idea of the lecture was to explain regarding french revolution.
i got 89 in speaking and listening. All I am trying to say is don't be nervous. don't lose your fluency just by thinking about the content. Don't worry too much if you don't understand any graph or material. just speak. you will score good. All the best everyone.


----------



## paramSG

navjotbrar said:


> i think it should be in past tense. the speaker told that, the speaker explained that.. and no need to say it again and again just say it at the beginning and then start telling important points.
> eg. the speaker told about theory of thermodynamics. the theory consists of..... and ....... and according to this theory.............. in conclusion the lecture was about..... thats it... don't tell that 'the speaker explained' again and again. he said....he said...he said... coz if you say this you need to change everything to indirect speech which is way too difficult for me.


Thanks for your comments. You are right we should use past tense.
But I don't agree with this *"no need to say it again and again just say it at the beginning"*.

Below format I heard from one of my friends and he got 80+ scores. Just wanted to check with experts as I was confused between these two formats.

*"The speaker talks about the..........................
For one thing, he mentions that................................. 
Another point the speaker makes is that the..............................
Finally, he suggests that the........................................"*

I attended E2language SST webinar and according to that below format is the perfect format to get 100% marks. If below format is wrong then we should not follow any E2language webinar.

Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken text format.

The speaker was discussing.................
He mentioned......................
He talked about......................
He discussed.....................
He described......................
He suggested......................

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## akil_sp

navjotbrar said:


> for those who are struggling with re tell lecture- my topic was on french revolution and believe me I don't know anything about it. all i heard was..
> french revolution was ..........?????..........??????.........in ??th century the condition of people was so poor , .........??.......wrote a book on this condition.......then he said something about nepolian.... thats it.
> i was freaked out as i heard so little info. so I spoke fluently without pauses in a smooth way:
> The speaker explained regarding french revolution. he said the condition of people was so poor at that time and they were living a desperate life. a book was written on their condition. the speaker gave some examples and facts regarding french revolution. in conclusion the central idea of the lecture was to explain regarding french revolution.
> i got 89 in speaking and listening. All I am trying to say is don't be nervous. don't lose your fluency just by thinking about the content. Don't worry too much if you don't understand any graph or material. just speak. you will score good. All the best everyone.



Hi navjotbrar,

Thank you for the tips you had given for adjusting mic while speaking and this retell lecture. Can I contact you? Do you have number?


----------



## paramSG

navjotbrar said:


> i think it should be in past tense. the speaker told that, the speaker explained that.. and no need to say it again and again just say it at the beginning and then start telling important points.
> eg. the speaker told about theory of thermodynamics. the theory consists of..... and ....... and according to this theory.............. in conclusion the lecture was about..... thats it... don't tell that 'the speaker explained' again and again. he said....he said...he said... coz if you say this you need to change everything to indirect speech which is way too difficult for me.


Thanks for your comments. You are right we should use past tense.
But I don't agree with this *"no need to say it again and again just say it at the beginning"*.

Below format I heard from one of my friends and he got 80+ scores. Just wanted to check with experts. As I was confused between these two formats.

*"The speaker talks about the..........................
For one thing, he mentions that................................. 
Another point the speaker makes is that the..............................
Finally, he suggests that the........................................"*

I attended E2language SST webinar and according to that below format is the perfect format to get 100% marks. If below format is wrong then we should not follow any E2language webinar.

Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken text format. (used 6 times)

The speaker was discussing.................
He mentioned......................
He talked about......................
He discussed.....................
He described......................
He suggested......................



Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## 1317842

paramSG said:


> Thanks for your comments. You are right we should use past tense.
> But I don't agree with this *"no need to say it again and again just say it at the beginning"*.
> 
> Below format I heard from one of my friends and he got 80+ scores. Just wanted to check with experts.
> 
> *"The speaker talks about the..........................
> For one thing, he mentions that.................................
> Another point the speaker makes is that the..............................
> Finally, he suggests that the........................................"*
> 
> I attended E2language SST webinar and according to that below format is the perfect format to get 100% marks. If below format is wrong then we should not follow any E2language webinar.
> 
> Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken text format.
> 
> The speaker was discussing.................
> He mentioned......................
> He talked about......................
> He discussed.....................
> He described......................
> He suggested......................
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


there is no format everyone can adapt whatever he/she likes, i got 89 and i don't prefer saying he said, he suggested or anything like that in every sentence. there is a reason behind it, i can't convert the whole sentence in indirect speech form real quick.
for example- if i say
the speaker explained about uses of a device named AAAA, some people use this for navigation. it is also used for searching new info these days. in future it will be used for drawing maps. some people argued that it should not be used.
if i say..the speaker explained about uses of a device named AAAA, he said that some people USE/USED??? THIS/THAT??? for navigation. he explained that it IS/WAS also used for searching new info THESE/THOSE?? days. he said that in future it WILL/WOULD?? be used for drawing maps. he also said that some people ARGUED/HAVE ARGUED/HAD ARGUED that it SHOULD?? not be used.
i outlined the things where i will be confused for sure. so i don't prefer writing he said in every sentence so that i dont have to convert it to indirect form of speech. however these are simple sentences but in complex sentences its very difficult for me.
However if we said in first line that the speaker explained, i don't think there is a need of saying it in every line. 
but its all about your own comfort. there is no fixed format. it doesn't mean that any particular format is necessary to get high marks. all we need is proper explanation of content (in any format) fluency and pronun.
and in summarize spoken text, i never write it again and again because if we say the speaker explained 3 times we will waste our 9 words. so better write it in the beginning.
eg. The speaker explained that instead of giving homework, teachers should stimulate children to read books, which is a more effective method to improve their consolidated learning because giving homework is just an obliged task which exerts pressure on the children and parents. It is proved by some researches that it has a little impact on learning. Thereby, the teachers should refrain from giving homework to the children
regards.
idk may be i made some of the errors but this is how i wrote in real exam. all the best
regards,


----------



## 1317842

akil_sp said:


> Hi navjotbrar,
> 
> Thank you for the tips you had given for adjusting mic while speaking and this retell lecture. Can I contact you? Do you have number?


you can ask me anything, you are welcome but sorry can't share my number


----------



## AtifMalik

Can someone tell how long the gap must be after PTE result to re-appear the test. Suppose i attempt it on 25 Oct, get result on 26 Oct and unfortunately could not exceed. Can I reappear on 27 Oct?


----------



## 1317842

AtifMalik said:


> Can someone tell how long the gap must be after PTE result to re-appear the test. Suppose i attempt it on 25 Oct, get result on 26 Oct and unfortunately could not exceed. Can I reappear on 27 Oct?


minimum 5 days gap


----------



## rahejarajeev

navjotbrar said:


> hiii there is not a fixed template and believe me it doesn't matter. sharing some tips hope they help.
> Writing:
> •Deal with the prompt nothing else. ( it will increase Written discourse points)
> •Introduction-body paragraphs- conclusion
> •In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology? Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.- they asked a clear question, give your opinion on the statement. Choose one side and support it.
> •Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?- read it twice, they clearly gave a choice..who should avoid over packaged products either customer or producers. Choose one and support. Why should customer/producer should avoid this.
> •What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?- again choose one invention only and tell why it s better than others.
> •Spellings: revise every spelling, each and every word. Smotimes we just foccus on dificcult spelings and forget about simpal ones. So make sure you revise every spelling quickly. You can find it easily in a sentence just like you just did while reading the above line where I made mistakes.
> Turn off autocorrect from laptop it don’t let you realize your mistakes.
> Turn of the feature in which our pc makes first letter capital automatically. Practice doing that yourself.
> •Grammar- careful with complex sentences.
> If you are little doubtful in a sentence change it.
> Write variety of sentences- active, passive, future, complex, compound etc.
> •Vocabulary: add 6-10 fancy cool words in it and you are fine. My pet words are paramount, pivotal, significant, uphill struggle (hardwork), laudable purpose, fortify, amplify, catalyzed the surge of doing something, notion, slew of measures, acquisition, instill, intellectual, self enforcing circle, doing a brisk business etc. 
> •Check for repetition of words and replace them with synonyms make sure no word is repeated more than 2 times.
> •Other general ideas: search internet they have given common topics in PTE exam, just write them by your own once and revise it. Do not check for any model answer or any written essay from internet it will block your own ideas. After writing then you can check for more ideas but not before.
> •Keep length 280-290, it will give you more material to write, more fancy words, more marks in vocab.
> •No need to write way too difficult sentences to sound smart.
> •No learn sentences- health is wealth, where there is will there is a way, hammering the last nail etc..nope never.
> •Don’t forget to write therefore, furthermore, however, but, secondly, in addition, etc they increase your coherence.
> In short: deal with the prompt+no spelling errors+ 10 fancy words+ no repetition of words+grammar+ variety of sentences+ 270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks. Cheers…. Don’t forget to find repeated essays and write them by your own on computer.


Nicely narrated Navjot ! Thanks for your help.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## uday63

AtifMalik said:


> Can someone tell how long the gap must be after PTE result to re-appear the test. Suppose i attempt it on 25 Oct, get result on 26 Oct and unfortunately could not exceed. Can I reappear on 27 Oct?


You can book a new exam only after the current exam is finished.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

uday63 said:


> You can book a new exam only after the current exam is finished.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


ya after result. you can book on 5th day after the previous exam.


----------



## rahejarajeev

navjotbrar said:


> hiii there is not a fixed template and believe me it doesn't matter. sharing some tips hope they help.
> Writing:
> •Deal with the prompt nothing else. ( it will increase Written discourse points)
> •Introduction-body paragraphs- conclusion
> •In a war of ideas, it is people who get killed”. Does a common man suffer from a group’s ideology? Express your opinion, and support the same with reasons and examples.- they asked a clear question, give your opinion on the statement. Choose one side and support it.
> •Do you think consumers should avoid over packaged products or is it the responsibility of producers?- read it twice, they clearly gave a choice..who should avoid over packaged products either customer or producers. Choose one and support. Why should customer/producer should avoid this.
> •What are the greatest inventions of the 20th century among medicine, aeroplane and computers, why?- again choose one invention only and tell why it s better than others.
> •Spellings: revise every spelling, each and every word. Smotimes we just foccus on dificcult spelings and forget about simpal ones. So make sure you revise every spelling quickly. You can find it easily in a sentence just like you just did while reading the above line where I made mistakes.
> Turn off autocorrect from laptop it don’t let you realize your mistakes.
> Turn of the feature in which our pc makes first letter capital automatically. Practice doing that yourself.
> •Grammar- careful with complex sentences.
> If you are little doubtful in a sentence change it.
> Write variety of sentences- active, passive, future, complex, compound etc.
> •Vocabulary: add 6-10 fancy cool words in it and you are fine. My pet words are paramount, pivotal, significant, uphill struggle (hardwork), laudable purpose, fortify, amplify, catalyzed the surge of doing something, notion, slew of measures, acquisition, instill, intellectual, self enforcing circle, doing a brisk business etc. 
> •Check for repetition of words and replace them with synonyms make sure no word is repeated more than 2 times.
> •Other general ideas: search internet they have given common topics in PTE exam, just write them by your own once and revise it. Do not check for any model answer or any written essay from internet it will block your own ideas. After writing then you can check for more ideas but not before.
> •Keep length 280-290, it will give you more material to write, more fancy words, more marks in vocab.
> •No need to write way too difficult sentences to sound smart.
> •No learn sentences- health is wealth, where there is will there is a way, hammering the last nail etc..nope never.
> •Don’t forget to write therefore, furthermore, however, but, secondly, in addition, etc they increase your coherence.
> In short: deal with the prompt+no spelling errors+ 10 fancy words+ no repetition of words+grammar+ variety of sentences+ 270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks. Cheers…. Don’t forget to find repeated essays and write them by your own on computer.


Hi Navjot,
Multiple Choice and Single Answer questions are part of the listening score . Am I right ?
Also if I am not sure on the second choice in a multiple choice questions then should I still choose one or remain satisfied with only one answer. Which option is better . Also in single answer if I am not sure then should I leave the answer or tick atleast one. 

Please Advise !!

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Ipschauhan

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to take PTE test in coming month. Can someone please suggest any promo codes or site from where I can get vouchers for same?
Also I am from Hyd, any clue which centers are good here? Please share your inputs/suggestions.

Many thanks
Inder Chauhan


----------



## romero2005

DEar All,
I am looking for PTE updated essay list. Pleae send ma a link.
Thanks


----------



## andydufren

Ipschauhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to take PTE test in coming month. Can someone please suggest any promo codes or site from where I can get vouchers for same?
> Also I am from Hyd, any clue which centers are good here? Please share your inputs/suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks
> Inder Chauhan


Buy online from Various sites- about 10% discount and some offer Free Mock tests etc as well (cannot put names here) Just google fro PTE Discount Voucher for India. 
Or from PTE site, check list of re-sellers.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Ipschauhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to take PTE test in coming month. Can someone please suggest any promo codes or site from where I can get vouchers for same?
> Also I am from Hyd, any clue which centers are good here? Please share your inputs/suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks
> Inder Chauhan


10% discount code: PTE2015

I tried it few days ago and it's still working.


----------



## jakurati

lucas.wszolek said:


> 10% discount code: PTE2015
> 
> I tried it few days ago and it's still working.


When have you tried to apply the coupon?

Sent from OnePlus using TapTalk. Kindly ignore grammatical errors as sent from mobile phone.


----------



## commie_rick

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Navjot,
> Multiple Choice and Single Answer questions are part of the listening score . Am I right ?
> Also if I am not sure on the second choice in a multiple choice questions then should I still choose one or remain satisfied with only one answer. Which option is better . Also in single answer if I am not sure then should I leave the answer or tick atleast one.
> 
> Please Advise !!
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Selecting a wrong answer will minus points , does leaving it blank constitute it a wrong answer ? Bumping for expert advices


----------



## lucas.wszolek

jakurati said:


> When have you tried to apply the coupon?
> 
> Sent from OnePlus using TapTalk. Kindly ignore grammatical errors as sent from mobile phone.


I used it on 12th October. My test is today!

Guys, wish me lucky. It´s going to be my 6th attempt. I need just a little improvement.
4th time: L-66; R-71; W-70; S-63;
5th time: L-63; R-71; W-71; S-66;

my scores would be funny if they were not sad in fact. lol

But I believe today is THE day.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## EraySa

navjotbrar said:


> *in retell lecture*- make sure you paraphrase and give answer, do not repeat same as the speaker said.
> *in write from dictation*- write it on your erasable notebook first. do not attempt to type it as it leads to loss of concentration, our mind is diverted in typing and we miss some of the words.
> *in fill in the blanks*- again look at screen and write the words on erasable notebook, do not type simultaneously.
> *while marking correct summary*- listen to the lecture and note down important points. read all the options and look for the central idea of the lecture. do not tick the option where you feel most of the words match with the lecture. because correct summary is always paraphrased.
> *in choose incorrect words*- move your pointer with the text as the person speaks.
> make sure you make notes in multiple choice questions as well. and in listening always focus on negative sentences. eg unsaturated fats are NOT good for us. if you skipped not then it will make different sense.
> secondly, listen carefully the whole paragraph. sometimes they say , " people believe unsaturated fats are good, they are healthy for us, most of the people like them but in my views this is not correct." in this if you skipped last line you will end up ticking wrong options.
> look for tense as well. eg. there used to be library in the past but now it is replaced with lecture theater. we will be changing it to staff room and a statue will be constructed in front of it. if you have not paid attention to the tense, again the answers will be incorrect.
> read the question very carefully. they may ask according to the student which method of teaching is the best. and in the lecture if teacher tells us that lecture method is best and tells positive points of that. then at the end student says no acc to me discussion method is better. So answer will be discussion method which we may skip if we have not read the question carefully or we stopped paying attention as soon as we got 'lecture method is best' said by the teacher.


great tips, thank you


----------



## jain_annu

*Practical Tips*

Dear Friends,

Appeared for PTE yesterday and got the report today.
LRSW-81/75/72/86
Over All-78
Missed 79 by 1 point 

I prepared over the weekend and appeared on Monday. Thought of sharing some tips which I feel might help other test takers...

*1. Speak slowly and clearly:*
-Gives you time to think of appropriate vocabulary or what to say next
-You do not need to think too much about the content to just keep speaking, because of slow speech you can utilize the full time and avoid sitting in awkward silence
-The computer when evaluating gets a better understanding of pronunciation etc. result is better marks (I feel so not sure about the computer :becky: )

* 2.Move on to next item if you finish early*
-Specially for speaking items, if you finish before the allotted time, press next. Voice of fellow test takers may get recorded if you just sit speaking nothing and computer is still recording. This may affect the scores negatively.

*3.Stick to basic rules *
Many people have already told but just to highlight its importance....
Describe Image-->Introduction (Title + X-Axis), 2-3 Main points and conclusion(not compulsory though) 
Summarize written text-->Pick topic sentence and mention it using synonyms, pick a few keyword from each para and form one sentence separating the ideas with comma
Essay-->Introduction (again topic sentence in synonyms, avoid opening with a question), Body - Supportive arguments + opposing arguments (more arguments in 1st part if you are supporting and vice versa), Conclusion.

I will try again a few weeks with some more practice for 79 :fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## paramSG

jain_annu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Appeared for PTE yesterday and got the report today.
> LRSW-81/75/72/86
> Over All-78
> Missed 79 by 1 point
> 
> I prepared over the weekend and appeared on Monday. Thought of sharing some tips which I feel might help other test takers...
> 
> *1. Speak slowly and clearly:*
> -Gives you time to think of appropriate vocabulary or what to say next
> -You do not need to think too much about the content to just keep speaking, because of slow speech you can utilize the full time and avoid sitting in awkward silence
> -The computer when evaluating gets a better understanding of pronunciation etc. result is better marks (I feel so not sure about the computer :becky: )
> 
> * 2.Move on to next item if you finish early*
> -Specially for speaking items, if you finish before the allotted time, press next. Voice of fellow test takers may get recorded if you just sit speaking nothing and computer is still recording. This may affect the scores negatively.
> 
> *3.Stick to basic rules *
> Many people have already told but just to highlight its importance....
> Describe Image-->Introduction (Title + X-Axis), 2-3 Main points and conclusion(not compulsory though)
> Summarize written text-->Pick topic sentence and mention it using synonyms, pick a few keyword from each para and form one sentence separating the ideas with comma
> Essay-->Introduction (again topic sentence in synonyms, avoid opening with a question), Body - Supportive arguments + opposing arguments (more arguments in 1st part if you are supporting and vice versa), Conclusion.
> 
> I will try again a few weeks with some more practice for 79 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ



Thanks for the tips. I am sure you will get the desired scores in your next attempt.


----------



## commie_rick

jain_annu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Appeared for PTE yesterday and got the report today.
> LRSW-81/75/72/86
> Over All-78
> Missed 79 by 1 point
> 
> I prepared over the weekend and appeared on Monday. Thought of sharing some tips which I feel might help other test takers...
> 
> *1. Speak slowly and clearly:*
> -Gives you time to think of appropriate vocabulary or what to say next
> -You do not need to think too much about the content to just keep speaking, because of slow speech you can utilize the full time and avoid sitting in awkward silence
> -The computer when evaluating gets a better understanding of pronunciation etc. result is better marks (I feel so not sure about the computer :becky: )
> 
> * 2.Move on to next item if you finish early*
> -Specially for speaking items, if you finish before the allotted time, press next. Voice of fellow test takers may get recorded if you just sit speaking nothing and computer is still recording. This may affect the scores negatively.
> 
> *3.Stick to basic rules *
> Many people have already told but just to highlight its importance....
> Describe Image-->Introduction (Title + X-Axis), 2-3 Main points and conclusion(not compulsory though)
> Summarize written text-->Pick topic sentence and mention it using synonyms, pick a few keyword from each para and form one sentence separating the ideas with comma
> Essay-->Introduction (again topic sentence in synonyms, avoid opening with a question), Body - Supportive arguments + opposing arguments (more arguments in 1st part if you are supporting and vice versa), Conclusion.
> 
> I will try again a few weeks with some more practice for 79 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ



very close. good luck ! im taking my pte in a few weeks too


----------



## FFacs

jain_annu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Appeared for PTE yesterday and got the report today.
> LRSW-81/75/72/86
> Over All-78
> Missed 79 by 1 point
> 
> I prepared over the weekend and appeared on Monday. Thought of sharing some tips which I feel might help other test takers...
> 
> *1. Speak slowly and clearly:*
> -Gives you time to think of appropriate vocabulary or what to say next
> -You do not need to think too much about the content to just keep speaking, because of slow speech you can utilize the full time and avoid sitting in awkward silence
> -The computer when evaluating gets a better understanding of pronunciation etc. result is better marks (I feel so not sure about the computer :becky: )
> 
> * 2.Move on to next item if you finish early*
> -Specially for speaking items, if you finish before the allotted time, press next. Voice of fellow test takers may get recorded if you just sit speaking nothing and computer is still recording. This may affect the scores negatively.
> 
> *3.Stick to basic rules *
> Many people have already told but just to highlight its importance....
> Describe Image-->Introduction (Title + X-Axis), 2-3 Main points and conclusion(not compulsory though)
> Summarize written text-->Pick topic sentence and mention it using synonyms, pick a few keyword from each para and form one sentence separating the ideas with comma
> Essay-->Introduction (again topic sentence in synonyms, avoid opening with a question), Body - Supportive arguments + opposing arguments (more arguments in 1st part if you are supporting and vice versa), Conclusion.
> 
> I will try again a few weeks with some more practice for 79 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ


If it's any consolation you need 79 in each module, so you don't have to feel you just missed the score.


----------



## 1317842

jain_annu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Appeared for PTE yesterday and got the report today.
> LRSW-81/75/72/86
> Over All-78
> Missed 79 by 1 point
> 
> I prepared over the weekend and appeared on Monday. Thought of sharing some tips which I feel might help other test takers...
> 
> *1. Speak slowly and clearly:*
> -Gives you time to think of appropriate vocabulary or what to say next
> -You do not need to think too much about the content to just keep speaking, because of slow speech you can utilize the full time and avoid sitting in awkward silence
> -The computer when evaluating gets a better understanding of pronunciation etc. result is better marks (I feel so not sure about the computer :becky: )
> 
> * 2.Move on to next item if you finish early*
> -Specially for speaking items, if you finish before the allotted time, press next. Voice of fellow test takers may get recorded if you just sit speaking nothing and computer is still recording. This may affect the scores negatively.
> 
> *3.Stick to basic rules *
> Many people have already told but just to highlight its importance....
> Describe Image-->Introduction (Title + X-Axis), 2-3 Main points and conclusion(not compulsory though)
> Summarize written text-->Pick topic sentence and mention it using synonyms, pick a few keyword from each para and form one sentence separating the ideas with comma
> Essay-->Introduction (again topic sentence in synonyms, avoid opening with a question), Body - Supportive arguments + opposing arguments (more arguments in 1st part if you are supporting and vice versa), Conclusion.
> 
> I will try again a few weeks with some more practice for 79 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ


 you needed overall 79? or 79 in each module, coz to claim points for immigration we need 79 in each module. dont make mistake of submitting EOI on overall 79.


----------



## ahsan771991

Guys thanks for all the help
I got my result today 
L 90 S 90 R 87 W 87

I have 2 attempts , the final one will count right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

ahsan771991 said:


> Guys thanks for all the help
> I got my result today
> L 90 S 90 R 87 W 87
> 
> I have 2 attempts , the final one will count right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely

Congrats!!
That's a good score.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

ahsan771991 said:


> Guys thanks for all the help
> I got my result today
> L 90 S 90 R 87 W 87
> 
> I have 2 attempts , the final one will count right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man. 
Seeing your older posts, you were really die hard bent on aussie considering you wanted to take a flight for pte. Thankfully, it paid off.. Congrats

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

ahsan771991 said:


> Guys thanks for all the help
> I got my result today
> L 90 S 90 R 87 W 87
> 
> I have 2 attempts , the final one will count right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For your speaking, where did you position the microphone and how loud did you speak? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jain_annu

It is Indeed...thanks for clearing


----------



## ahsan771991

mctowel said:


> Congrats man.
> Seeing your older posts, you were really die hard bent on aussie considering you wanted to take a flight for pte. Thankfully, it paid off.. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot 
Yes I was really determined 
That's what got me the result in the end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

mctowel said:


> For your speaking, where did you position the microphone and how loud did you speak?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




I was told that the headphone were noise cancellation ones and there were other candidates as well so I spoke normally .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

jain_annu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Appeared for PTE yesterday and got the report today.
> LRSW-81/75/72/86
> Over All-78
> Missed 79 by 1 point
> 
> I prepared over the weekend and appeared on Monday. Thought of sharing some tips which I feel might help other test takers...
> 
> *1. Speak slowly and clearly:*
> -Gives you time to think of appropriate vocabulary or what to say next
> -You do not need to think too much about the content to just keep speaking, because of slow speech you can utilize the full time and avoid sitting in awkward silence
> -The computer when evaluating gets a better understanding of pronunciation etc. result is better marks (I feel so not sure about the computer :becky: )
> 
> * 2.Move on to next item if you finish early*
> -Specially for speaking items, if you finish before the allotted time, press next. Voice of fellow test takers may get recorded if you just sit speaking nothing and computer is still recording. This may affect the scores negatively.
> 
> *3.Stick to basic rules *
> Many people have already told but just to highlight its importance....
> Describe Image-->Introduction (Title + X-Axis), 2-3 Main points and conclusion(not compulsory though)
> Summarize written text-->Pick topic sentence and mention it using synonyms, pick a few keyword from each para and form one sentence separating the ideas with comma
> Essay-->Introduction (again topic sentence in synonyms, avoid opening with a question), Body - Supportive arguments + opposing arguments (more arguments in 1st part if you are supporting and vice versa), Conclusion.
> 
> I will try again a few weeks with some more practice for 79 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ


Congratz man! And thanks for your tips. How about Summarize Spoken Text? Is it the same format as like Retell Lecture?


----------



## sursrk

navjotbrar said:


> for those who are struggling with re tell lecture- my topic was on french revolution and believe me I don't know anything about it. all i heard was..
> french revolution was ..........?????..........??????.........in ??th century the condition of people was so poor , .........??.......wrote a book on this condition.......then he said something about nepolian.... thats it.
> i was freaked out as i heard so little info. so I spoke fluently without pauses in a smooth way:
> The speaker explained regarding french revolution. he said the condition of people was so poor at that time and they were living a desperate life. a book was written on their condition. the speaker gave some examples and facts regarding french revolution. in conclusion the central idea of the lecture was to explain regarding french revolution.
> i got 89 in speaking and listening. All I am trying to say is don't be nervous. don't lose your fluency just by thinking about the content. Don't worry too much if you don't understand any graph or material. just speak. you will score good. All the best everyone.


great tips bro. really worthy too!!!


----------



## Jazbekhu

Please guys help us and tell the updated list of essays


----------



## snowingreen

eminemkh said:


> I would suggest adding some connectors to show logical sequence. I personally believe PTE computerised system can pick it up.
> 
> Use grammarly, you have at least three mistakes.



Connectors , yeah Good tip. thanks. Grammarly paid account ? Free version suggests an article be added.


----------



## sursrk

hoki131 said:


> Hi tarekshabib,
> 
> I am going to take the Exam on mid Dec, would you mind to send the
> 
> 2- The official guide for PTE academic with 3 tests
> 3- PTE academic test builder (Macmillan) with 4 tests and Audio
> 4- PTE strategies (Very effective)
> 
> material to me for study.
> 
> Many many thanks for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Ki


Thanks suggesting wonderfully. May I get the "PTE strategies" to my email id "[email protected]" if no issue otherwise ?


----------



## tkbiswas

Hi All,
While going through the essays, I fond out one confusing essay. Though this essay is well familiar to everyone but after checking the answers available in various sites I got confused!
Essay: "Many people think that regions affect a successful person. *What is your opinion about a native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?*"

As an answer, everyone is describing how a region can help an individual performing well and help to establish. 

But, won't it be a little bit different? Isn't the phrase "_accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to_" asking whether there is any influence of the successful person on the region or not?


Any clarification will be very helpful.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## ramvijay

navjotbrar said:


> for those who are struggling with re tell lecture- my topic was on french revolution and believe me I don't know anything about it. all i heard was..
> french revolution was ..........?????..........??????.........in ??th century the condition of people was so poor , .........??.......wrote a book on this condition.......then he said something about nepolian.... thats it.
> i was freaked out as i heard so little info. so I spoke fluently without pauses in a smooth way:
> The speaker explained regarding french revolution. he said the condition of people was so poor at that time and they were living a desperate life. a book was written on their condition. the speaker gave some examples and facts regarding french revolution. in conclusion the central idea of the lecture was to explain regarding french revolution.
> i got 89 in speaking and listening. All I am trying to say is don't be nervous. don't lose your fluency just by thinking about the content. Don't worry too much if you don't understand any graph or material. just speak. you will score good. All the best everyone.


wow.. great one bro.. so its really about to speak fluently without pausing ryt...!!! Will it come by practice or you used a method? And what about the Listening Summarize Spoken test ? Is it the same as Retell Lecture except we need to write instead of Speaking?


----------



## sursrk

tkbiswas said:


> Hi All,
> While going through the essays, I fond out one confusing essay. Though this essay is well familiar to everyone but after checking the answers available in various sites I got confused!
> Essay: "Many people think that regions affect a successful person. *What is your opinion about a native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?*"
> 
> As an answer, everyone is describing how a region can help an individual performing well and help to establish.
> 
> But, won't it be a little bit different? Isn't the phrase "_accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to_" asking whether there is any influence of the successful person on the region or not?
> 
> 
> Any clarification will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


I think you are in absolute findings. It is exactly to be explained what you caught here.


----------



## walkingonsunshine

tkbiswas said:


> Hi All,
> While going through the essays, I fond out one confusing essay. Though this essay is well familiar to everyone but after checking the answers available in various sites I got confused!
> Essay: "Many people think that regions affect a successful person. *What is your opinion about a native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?*"
> 
> As an answer, everyone is describing how a region can help an individual performing well and help to establish.
> 
> But, won't it be a little bit different? Isn't the phrase "_accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to_" asking whether there is any influence of the successful person on the region or not?
> 
> 
> Any clarification will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


Hello,

I am not sure where you got this question from. It is an IELTS question. But still, they are similar. 
I pratised IELTS first and then did PTE, the questions are almost the same. 

I asked my IELTS/PTE tutor about your question. It is a fake question. It is not an official PTE question too. There are lots of fake PTE/IELTS websites trying to give false information. They make money by getting people to come to their website. I used many websites like this not knowing this fact. Then I asked my tutor who is a writer for IELTS and PTE writing exams and she confirmed that most websites are fake because there is a standard to write the PTE/IELTS questions. 

So basically, ignore that question because it does not make sense.  It won't come in the exam.
She also told me that the PTE test changed in recent years because it had reputation of being too easy. The Australian government was only accepting it last year or so after they changed the PTE test to make it the same difficulty as IELTS.
I did both tests and I think IELTS is easier because my speaking is my weakness. But my friend is bad at reading and found PTE easier, so depends on your weakness.

The topic may come though but my tutor said it would be more like:

"Many people think that a person can only be successful if they live in a wealthy country. To what extent do you agree or disagree?"

Good luck!


----------



## 1317842

ramvijay said:


> wow.. great one bro.. so its really about to speak fluently without pausing ryt...!!! Will it come by practice or you used a method? And what about the Listening Summarize Spoken test ? Is it the same as Retell Lecture except we need to write instead of Speaking?


ya thats right, i didnt use any method, i always start my lecture that the speaker told about.............. and then just paraphrase his lecture and tell it. i don't say he said he said again and again.
summarize spoken test is also same. just try to write 60-67 words so that you can cover more material.


----------



## 1317842

tkbiswas said:


> Hi All,
> While going through the essays, I fond out one confusing essay. Though this essay is well familiar to everyone but after checking the answers available in various sites I got confused!
> Essay: "Many people think that regions affect a successful person. *What is your opinion about a native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to?*"
> 
> As an answer, everyone is describing how a region can help an individual performing well and help to establish.
> 
> But, won't it be a little bit different? Isn't the phrase "_accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to_" asking whether there is any influence of the successful person on the region or not?
> 
> 
> Any clarification will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


you are absolutely right
i guess we can write that accomplished people influence the regions positively.
adolescents get motivated by them
they stimulate uphill struggle and goal directed behaviour among the youngsters
they are like role models for them
they give recognition to their regions, some people are from small villages and when they succeed their village's reputation is increased.
govt also pay attention to those regions and their development.
this is all that came to my mind.


----------



## sursrk

sursrk said:


> Thanks suggesting wonderfully. May I get the "PTE strategies" to my email id "[email protected]" if no issue otherwise ?


I am eagerly waiting for your help bro..


----------



## eminemkh

walkingonsunshine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure where you got this question from. It is an IELTS question. But still, they are similar.
> I pratised IELTS first and then did PTE, the questions are almost the same.
> 
> I asked my IELTS/PTE tutor about your question. It is a fake question. It is not an official PTE question too. There are lots of fake PTE/IELTS websites trying to give false information. They make money by getting people to come to their website. I used many websites like this not knowing this fact. Then I asked my tutor who is a writer for IELTS and PTE writing exams and she confirmed that most websites are fake because there is a standard to write the PTE/IELTS questions.
> 
> So basically, ignore that question because it does not make sense.  It won't come in the exam.
> She also told me that the PTE test changed in recent years because it had reputation of being too easy. The Australian government was only accepting it last year or so after they changed the PTE test to make it the same difficulty as IELTS.
> I did both tests and I think IELTS is easier because my speaking is my weakness. But my friend is bad at reading and found PTE easier, so depends on your weakness.
> 
> The topic may come though but my tutor said it would be more like:
> 
> "Many people think that a person can only be successful if they live in a wealthy country. To what extent do you agree or disagree?"
> 
> Good luck!


Make sense my fellow honkg konger


----------



## 1317842

someone please help me, i am unable to open immiaccount, i can log in but after that i can see my application on the screen but it keeps on loading. i has been 4-5 days, i tried everything, rebooting pc, using someone else's system, using wifi, mobile data, broadband. i am really frustrated now.


----------



## aditya_barca

HI Guys,

Would like to share my story in hope that it encourages someone. I have been regular on this forum and many of the people here have encouraged me. So just think of it as a small payback , if you will.
I took the PTE on 6 th July for the first time and got the following result,
L 76, W 71, R 83, S 90. It was my first attempt. I had gone through few videos and tips on youtube.
However I needed all 20 points since ACS cut my 4 years of experience. I made the EOI with 55+5 points for NSW. However, I was not ready to wait, since it was not sure whether I will get the ITA on these points.
In my first attempt I noticed that I had two areas to improve. L and W. I found that I got only 21 points in spelling.
# So the important tip here is to make sure that we review everything that we write. Spelling can drag you down.
I bought the Mcmillan and PTE test book and prepared for another couple of weeks. I did not put much emphasis on Speaking and Reading since I had good score in them in earlier attempt and I could not have been more wrong. 
# Focus on each and every area on your successive attempts. Do not neglect any area. In the end its practice that will get you there.
To my despair, I got following results in 2nd attempt : R 86, L 86, W 90, S 65.
That was one hell of a shock. From 90 in speaking I came back to 65. My pronunciation decreased from 86 to 55. I was not sure what did I do wrong. I thought may be it was a bad day and took the test again in 5 days. It just got worst from there. In my 3rd attempt I got L 89, W 90, R 80, S 59. It meant I was not even proficient any more. I had no clue what I was doing wrong. Took a break for sometime and waited for the miracle to happen (waited to get ITA on 55+5). Well, miracles dont happen. I started preparing again. I changed the exam centre from Pune to Mumbai.
(superstition may be). Practiced everyday for about 3 weeks, watched every video possible on youtube and finally yesterday I got my desired result. I got S 90 (O and P both 90). L 90, R 90 and W 83. I know there are many who have achieved it in first go and it is not something exceptional but it was hard fought battle for me.
The only thing to do is practice, practice and practice and yes DO NOT GIVE UP. Success is just around the corner. Cheers!


----------



## eminemkh

navjotbrar said:


> someone please help me, i am unable to open immiaccount, i can log in but after that i can see my application on the screen but it keeps on loading. i has been 4-5 days, i tried everything, rebooting pc, using someone else's system, using wifi, mobile data, broadband. i am really frustrated now.


Wrong topic


----------



## 1317842

eminemkh said:


> Wrong topic


thanks a lot thats very helpful


----------



## ramvijay

aditya_barca said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Would like to share my story in hope that it encourages someone. I have been regular on this forum and many of the people here have encouraged me. So just think of it as a small payback , if you will.
> I took the PTE on 6 th July for the first time and got the following result,
> L 76, W 71, R 83, S 90. It was my first attempt. I had gone through few videos and tips on youtube.
> However I needed all 20 points since ACS cut my 4 years of experience. I made the EOI with 55+5 points for NSW. However, I was not ready to wait, since it was not sure whether I will get the ITA on these points.
> In my first attempt I noticed that I had two areas to improve. L and W. I found that I got only 21 points in spelling.
> # So the important tip here is to make sure that we review everything that we write. Spelling can drag you down.
> I bought the Mcmillan and PTE test book and prepared for another couple of weeks. I did not put much emphasis on Speaking and Reading since I had good score in them in earlier attempt and I could not have been more wrong.
> # Focus on each and every area on your successive attempts. Do not neglect any area. In the end its practice that will get you there.
> To my despair, I got following results in 2nd attempt : R 86, L 86, W 90, S 65.
> That was one hell of a shock. From 90 in speaking I came back to 65. My pronunciation decreased from 86 to 55. I was not sure what did I do wrong. I thought may be it was a bad day and took the test again in 5 days. It just got worst from there. In my 3rd attempt I got L 89, W 90, R 80, S 59. It meant I was not even proficient any more. I had no clue what I was doing wrong. Took a break for sometime and waited for the miracle to happen (waited to get ITA on 55+5). Well, miracles dont happen. I started preparing again. I changed the exam centre from Pune to Mumbai.
> (superstition may be). Practiced everyday for about 3 weeks, watched every video possible on youtube and finally yesterday I got my desired result. I got S 90 (O and P both 90). L 90, R 90 and W 83. I know there are many who have achieved it in first go and it is not something exceptional but it was hard fought battle for me.
> The only thing to do is practice, practice and practice and yes DO NOT GIVE UP. Success is just around the corner. Cheers!


great man!! And Congratz. Your perseverence really paid off.. I am targeting to achieve 65+ in each section. Its a big score for me I guess. Writing it in the mid of Nov. Wish me good luck


----------



## aditya_barca

ramvijay said:


> great man!! And Congratz. Your perseverence really paid off.. I am targeting to achieve 65+ in each section. Its a big score for me I guess. Writing it in the mid of Nov. Wish me good luck


Thank you. All the best. You will get there. you can skype me on aditya.dawlekar, If you need any help. I am not an expert but have learnt a thing or two after 4 attempts. happy to help.


----------



## 1317842

hey, can someone tell me about reading scores. my friend told me that in reading difficult items have more marks than easy ones. marks are distributed based on difficulty level. but this is not mentioned in score guide. please guide me is this correct? 5 wrong difficult blanks lead to deduction of 5 marks only or its different? 
thanks


----------



## 1317842

aditya_barca said:


> Thank you. All the best. You will get there. you can skype me on aditya.dawlekar, If you need any help. I am not an expert but have learnt a thing or two after 4 attempts. happy to help.


hiii, congrats !!!
hey, may u please tell me about reading scores. my friend told me that in reading difficult items have more marks than easy ones. marks are distributed based on difficulty level. but this is not mentioned in score guide. please guide me is this correct? 5 wrong difficult blanks lead to deduction of 5 marks only or its different? 
thanks


----------



## paramSG

walkingonsunshine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure where you got this question from. It is an IELTS question. But still, they are similar.
> I pratised IELTS first and then did PTE, the questions are almost the same.
> 
> I asked my IELTS/PTE tutor about your question. It is a fake question. It is not an official PTE question too. There are lots of fake PTE/IELTS websites trying to give false information. They make money by getting people to come to their website. I used many websites like this not knowing this fact. Then I asked my tutor who is a writer for IELTS and PTE writing exams and she confirmed that most websites are fake because there is a standard to write the PTE/IELTS questions.
> 
> So basically, ignore that question because it does not make sense.  It won't come in the exam.
> She also told me that the PTE test changed in recent years because it had reputation of being too easy. The Australian government was only accepting it last year or so after they changed the PTE test to make it the same difficulty as IELTS.
> I did both tests and I think IELTS is easier because my speaking is my weakness. But my friend is bad at reading and found PTE easier, so depends on your weakness.
> 
> The topic may come though but my tutor said it would be more like:
> 
> "Many people think that a person can only be successful if they live in a wealthy country. To what extent do you agree or disagree?"
> 
> Good luck!


I do remember that in my last PTE attempt I got this topic and I gave an example of Sachin Tendulkar and got 70+ marks in writing. I don't think so this topic is fake.


----------



## aditya_barca

navjotbrar said:


> hiii, congrats !!!
> hey, may u please tell me about reading scores. my friend told me that in reading difficult items have more marks than easy ones. marks are distributed based on difficulty level. but this is not mentioned in score guide. please guide me is this correct? 5 wrong difficult blanks lead to deduction of 5 marks only or its different?
> thanks


It is not about the difficulty level but about the type of question. For instance, multiple choice , multiple answers question will have negative marking. So Ideally, you should not guess in such question. If 2 answers are correct then u will get 2 marks. However if u get 1 right and 1 wrong in this question then you will get zero since 1 mark will be minus for wrong answer. 
Hope i am clear.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG

aditya_barca said:


> It is not about the difficulty level but about the type of question. For instance, multiple choice , multiple answers question will have negative marking. So Ideally, you should not guess in such question. If 2 answers are correct then u will get 2 marks. However if u get 1 right and 1 wrong in this question then you will get zero since 1 mark will be minus for wrong answer.
> Hope i am clear.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your tips. *What will be the score if I select one (wrong) or select two (both wrong) or select 3 (all 3 wrong)?*


----------



## aditya_barca

paramSG said:


> Thank you for your tips. *What will be the score if I select one (wrong) or select two (both wrong) or select 3 (all 3 wrong)?*


minimum score will be zero, even if u get all wrong, good idea is to mark the one which we are sure abt

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Hi All,
Can anyone tell me for Read alound, in how much time we need to finish? In exam paragraph was very short, I had completed in 23sec. Could any one please tell me how to tackle Read alound and time to complete. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## paramSG

aditya_barca said:


> minimum score will be zero, even if u get all wrong, good idea is to mark the one which we are sure abt
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 1317842

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell me for Read alound, in how much time we need to finish? In exam paragraph was very short, I had completed in 23sec. Could any one please tell me how to tackle Read alound and time to complete.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


just talk on normal speed. its ok to finish within 20-30 sec. but make sure you talk on same speed during the whole time. don't speed up in one section and slow down in another. in read aloud give stress on important words and be careful about intonation.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

navjotbrar said:


> just talk on normal speed. its ok to finish within 20-30 sec. but make sure you talk on same speed during the whole time. don't speed up in one section and slow down in another. in read aloud give stress on important words and be careful about intonation.


Thank you. But last time in my exam I got very less marks for Speaking section. My all read alound were very short and I had finished within 28sec. Any suggestion how can I improve my score in Speaking? Though I need to improve in all other sections too..
Any tips will be appreciated. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## 1317842

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Thank you. But last time in my exam I got very less marks for Speaking section. My all read alound were very short and I had finished within 28sec. Any suggestion how can I improve my score in Speaking? Though I need to improve in all other sections too..
> Any tips will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


i dont think this is the reason for low marks.
practice graphs and re tell lecture and make sure you speak for more than 35 secs. give conclusion at the end. check your fluency and pronun marks you will get idea where are you making mistakes. 
try placing the microphone above your nostrils to avoid breathing noises interfering with pronun score. Don't worry about content so much speak fluently for 30-38 secs and you will get your desired score.
all the best


----------



## 1317842

is this true that most of the people who get above 79 marks get their results on the next day? mine came next day when i got good marks and after 3 days when i got less marks. same happened with my friends. then i read people's posts who got above 79 and their result also came next day. is this a coincidence or truth? this sounds silly but m just wondering.


----------



## caramelle

navjotbrar said:


> is this true that most of the people who get above 79 marks get their results on the next day? mine came next day when i got good marks and after 3 days when i got less marks. same happened with my friends. then i read people's posts who got above 79 and their result also came next day. is this a coincidence or truth? this sounds silly but m just wondering.


My result was available in less than 24 hrs. I didn't score 79+. And I know many people who received their low-scored results within a day


----------



## commie_rick

eminemkh said:


> I think the no.1 issue you have is mental. You are too anxious.
> This is why you have so many problems along the way.
> The more you relax the more your brain and your throat get relaxed as well.
> You just have think this a game (as it is computerized) and all you have to do is to crack it. You failed, you just have to put another token in. No big deal.



yes, since it is computerised, there should be some known format, key words which the program was designed to recognised. there should be a way, keep practising and trying.
unfortunately each token is a few hundred bucks

nonetheless if being in australia is your ultimate, then you should work towards and know when to cut losses. good luck to all


----------



## commie_rick

im using this to practie retell lecture. i listen to the audio at 1 try , take notes and summarized in speech. realised that the 40secs passes very fast, thus it is impossible to mentioned everything. shouldnt be details by summary. i.e kaiser foundation family = A foundation. american academy pediatrics = generally it was advised to .....







any comments guys ?


----------



## tkbiswas

walkingonsunshine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure where you got this question from. It is an IELTS question. But still, they are similar.
> I pratised IELTS first and then did PTE, the questions are almost the same.
> 
> I asked my IELTS/PTE tutor about your question. It is a fake question. It is not an official PTE question too. There are lots of fake PTE/IELTS websites trying to give false information. They make money by getting people to come to their website. I used many websites like this not knowing this fact. Then I asked my tutor who is a writer for IELTS and PTE writing exams and she confirmed that most websites are fake because there is a standard to write the PTE/IELTS questions.
> 
> So basically, ignore that question because it does not make sense.  It won't come in the exam.
> She also told me that the PTE test changed in recent years because it had reputation of being too easy. The Australian government was only accepting it last year or so after they changed the PTE test to make it the same difficulty as IELTS.
> I did both tests and I think IELTS is easier because my speaking is my weakness. But my friend is bad at reading and found PTE easier, so depends on your weakness.
> 
> The topic may come though but my tutor said it would be more like:
> 
> "Many people think that a person can only be successful if they live in a wealthy country. To what extent do you agree or disagree?"
> 
> Good luck!


Hi walkingonsunshine,

Thanks for your reply. I don't think that it's a fake topic as last weekend one of my friends got this essay in his PTE exam.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## tkbiswas

navjotbrar said:


> you are absolutely right
> i guess we can write that accomplished people influence the regions positively.
> adolescents get motivated by them
> they stimulate uphill struggle and goal directed behaviour among the youngsters
> they are like role models for them
> they give recognition to their regions, some people are from small villages and when they succeed their village's reputation is increased.
> govt also pay attention to those regions and their development.
> this is all that came to my mind.


Hi navjotbrar,

Thanks for your reply. Your input is really helpful. I think these are good points to mention.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## dryogi

Hi Guys, 
I am new to this thread. 
First of all Congratulations to those who have been successful in achieving the desired English language score and subsequently have embarked over lodging EOI &/or seeking possible Invitation.
I request the senior forum members to answer my question with regard to the number of attempts at English Language Exams and EOI points? Do we need to achieve the desired points for English language exams at first attempt! 
Regards
dryogi


----------



## jana1234

dryogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread.
> First of all Congratulations to those who have been successful in achieving the desired English language score and subsequently have embarked over lodging EOI &/or seeking possible Invitation.
> I request the senior forum members to answer my question with regard to the number of attempts at English Language Exams and EOI points? Do we need to achieve the desired points for English language exams at first attempt!
> Regards
> dryogi


Hi dryogi,

You can do the english tests as often as you want/need. 

Good luck.


----------



## eminemkh

commie_rick said:


> yes, since it is computerised, there should be some known format, key words which the program was designed to recognised. there should be a way, keep practising and trying.
> unfortunately each token is a few hundred bucks
> 
> nonetheless if being in australia is your ultimate, then you should work towards and know when to cut losses. good luck to all


During my 10 attempts, I have thought about this idea and even dug so deep about this exam (checking the reliability and validity of the exam design) but my conclusion is not positive. The reasons are as below:

1. You will never get an official answer, which means there is no way you can confirm what you have right and what you have not regardless of the result
2. You do not know if they do any update or modification from time to time. This can change things in a dramatically way.
3. You never know if they are tracking your previous attempts. If you are using the same vocabulary or format in multiple attempts, you never know if they take this into account.

The focus suppose to go back to the fundamental english and metal state.


----------



## 1317842

eminemkh said:


> During my 10 attempts, I have thought about this idea and even dug so deep about this exam (checking the reliability and validity of the exam design) but my conclusion is not positive. The reasons are as below:
> 
> 1. You will never get an official answer, which means there is no way you can confirm what you have right and what you have not regardless of the result
> 2. You do not know if they do any update or modification from time to time. This can change things in a dramatically way.
> 3. You never know if they are tracking your previous attempts. If you are using the same vocabulary or format in multiple attempts, you never know if they take this into account.
> 
> The focus suppose to go back to the fundamental english and metal state.


you are absolutely right, and about speaking it can't check content properly.
i am not even sure about their scoring criteria in reading. if we count every question and blanks they are only 60-70 what about other 20 marks?
and they assess reading in read aloud, summary, listening summary, highlight incorrect words but they did not mention how reading marks are awarded in these. if a person read aloud properly how many marks of reading he will get.
in summary and highlight incorrect words how many reading marks are given?
so in short, in those sections where they assess 2 skills we don't know how marks are awarded.


----------



## 1317842

eminemkh said:


> During my 10 attempts, I have thought about this idea and even dug so deep about this exam (checking the reliability and validity of the exam design) but my conclusion is not positive. The reasons are as below:
> 
> 1. You will never get an official answer, which means there is no way you can confirm what you have right and what you have not regardless of the result
> 2. You do not know if they do any update or modification from time to time. This can change things in a dramatically way.
> 3. You never know if they are tracking your previous attempts. If you are using the same vocabulary or format in multiple attempts, you never know if they take this into account.
> 
> The focus suppose to go back to the fundamental english and metal state.


could you please tell me in which section you were lacking? i struggled a lot with reading however in ielts i got 9 in reading. In PTE my reading marks were 77, 76, 79 when i improved speaking scores from 68 to 89 just by placing mic correctly.


----------



## AtifMalik

Where did you place mic?


----------



## 1317842

AtifMalik said:


> Where did you place mic?


i placed it above my nostrils , in the middle of my nose, in the same alignment with ears.
my problem was i got 90 in scored tests since day 1 but in real test i got less marks. i mailed pearson and send screenshots of my scored tests. they said your breathing noises interfere with pronun because the real devices are very sensitive and we force a gush of air in it. in my case i am a mouth breather when i am nervous. so when you get chance to adjust microphone just adjust it properly and listen to it back, take 1-2 min and record voice by placing it in front of mouth and above nose and compare it for clarity. all the best


----------



## eminemkh

navjotbrar said:


> i placed it above my nostrils , in the middle of my nose, in the same alignment with ears.
> my problem was i got 90 in scored tests since day 1 but in real test i got less marks. i mailed pearson and send screenshots of my scored tests. they said your breathing noises interfere with pronun because the real devices are very sensitive and we force a gush of air in it. in my case i am a mouth breather when i am nervous. so when you get chance to adjust microphone just adjust it properly and listen to it back, take 1-2 min and record voice by placing it in front of mouth and above nose and compare it for clarity. all the best


Tes your mic, it was by the instruction.
Nothing fancy at all.


----------



## 1317842

eminemkh said:


> Tes your mic, it was by the instruction.
> Nothing fancy at all.


you didn't get my point..m a mouth breather and i have to place it above to stop gush of air. i didn't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Guys,

I am strugling a lot to overcome the speaking part. Seriously. I have had 6 attempts. But I wont give up. Anyway, my last attempt was on 18th October. There is one test for 25th October and on 1st November. 

Which day do you believe is better?

I need 65+ on each. My latest scores were:
L-65; R-80; W-81; S-62

Oral fluency: 48
Pronunciation: 59

I got bit nervous during Speaking section in fact. =/


----------



## 1317842

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am strugling a lot to overcome the speaking part. Seriously. I have had 6 attempts. But I wont give up. Anyway, my last attempt was on 18th October. There is one test for 25th October and on 1st November.
> 
> Which day do you believe is better?
> 
> I need 65+ on each. My latest scores were:
> L-65; R-80; W-81; S-62
> 
> Oral fluency: 48
> Pronunciation: 59
> 
> I got bit nervous during Speaking section in fact. =/


speak on normal speed and avoid pauses in between, i think you should practice well and take exam again because your profession is not so common you will get invite real soon as compared to some common professions. 
don't worry about the content just talk fluently and on normal pitch. search the same forum for speaking and listening tips.
instead of preparing for 65 in each for 55 points just prepare for 79 in each for 65 points. take exam in November and do not stop 
all the best, hope you clear it soon.


----------



## 1317842

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am strugling a lot to overcome the speaking part. Seriously. I have had 6 attempts. But I wont give up. Anyway, my last attempt was on 18th October. There is one test for 25th October and on 1st November.
> 
> Which day do you believe is better?
> 
> I need 65+ on each. My latest scores were:
> L-65; R-80; W-81; S-62
> 
> Oral fluency: 48
> Pronunciation: 59
> 
> I got bit nervous during Speaking section in fact. =/


could you please tell me your point breakdown. thanks


----------



## lucas.wszolek

navjotbrar said:


> speak on normal speed and avoid pauses in between, i think you should practice well and take exam again because your profession is not so common you will get invite real soon as compared to some common professions.
> don't worry about the content just talk fluently and on normal pitch. search the same forum for speaking and listening tips.
> instead of preparing for 65 in each for 55 points just prepare for 79 in each for 65 points. take exam in November and do not stop
> all the best, hope you clear it soon.


Thanks mate. I will try to concentrate more on fluency and pronunciation than content.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

navjotbrar said:


> could you please tell me your point breakdown. thanks


Age: 30 points
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 0


----------



## 1317842

lucas.wszolek said:


> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 0


didn't u get 6 bands each equivalent in pte? then why waiting, submit eoi on 55 points for 489 and 190,
after getting 65 each or 79 each update it again.
oh sorry, you have applied it already, sorry i didnt see


----------



## EraySa

navjotbrar said:


> is this true that most of the people who get above 79 marks get their results on the next day? mine came next day when i got good marks and after 3 days when i got less marks. same happened with my friends. then i read people's posts who got above 79 and their result also came next day. is this a coincidence or truth? this sounds silly but m just wondering.


Hi,

I've received my score within a day, 24 hours but my overall score is 56


----------



## snowingreen

Can someone answer this reorder paragraph question and explain , please ?
Answer : CDBA ( why D follows C? )
a
It is not as easy to estimate the influence of German literature on English as
it is French, because it didn't begin to have any measurable impact until
quite recent times. That is, not much before the Romantic Movement.
b
It was perhaps the "storm and stress" movement of the late 18th century that
had the first and most widespread effect on the rest of Europe, and chief
among those who were affiliated with this movement was Goethe.
c
Goethe was a polymath, a man whose interests ranged acro~s the whole
spectrum of human knowledge. As well as writing enduring plays and
fiction, he was involved in politics, and made important contributions to
scientific thought.
d
It was the epistolary novel The Sorrows of Young Werther that had the
greatest impact, which, despite upsetting many people, was the first German
novel to gain recognition throughout Europe and was translated into many
languages.


----------



## snowingreen

Reading - Fill in the Blanks 
What is the best option ( Stories / Translations) and why ?? Please explain

Today we associate Aesop's fables with childhood, and the Victorians are largely responsible for that. There were at least seven separate ___________ or retellings in
the l91h century, all targeted at children. Rewritten as parables, they were seen as an effective way of
communicating Victorian morality. Yet, in antiquity, Aesop wasn't read by children:despite
the talking animals and the sometimes childlike atmosphere of the tales, the setting was perceived at the
time as being political.


Please ignore. Translations <--> Retellings


----------



## sounddonor

romero2005 said:


> my results with time and hope to give my final shot next month...I am tired on this


Don't give up. This is the only way to victory.


----------



## Npatel

Hey Guys,
I have given my pte exam on 13/10/2016.
Results are still not available. the status shown there is Delivery successful- on hold.
what does that means.
I have called pearson, they are asking to wait till 25/10/2016.
Has anyone faced the same issue here.
Please reply.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Can someone answer this reorder paragraph question and explain , please ?
> Answer : CDBA ( why D follows C? )
> a
> It is not as easy to estimate the influence of German literature on English as
> it is French, because it didn't begin to have any measurable impact until
> quite recent times. That is, not much before the Romantic Movement.
> b
> It was perhaps the "storm and stress" movement of the late 18th century that
> had the first and most widespread effect on the rest of Europe, and chief
> among those who were affiliated with this movement was Goethe.
> c
> Goethe was a polymath, a man whose interests ranged acro~s the whole
> spectrum of human knowledge. As well as writing enduring plays and
> fiction, he was involved in politics, and made important contributions to
> scientific thought.
> d
> It was the epistolary novel The Sorrows of Young Werther that had the
> greatest impact, which, despite upsetting many people, was the first German
> novel to gain recognition throughout Europe and was translated into many
> languages.


The intro sentence is a topic starter which should be able to stand on its own . The rest of sentences starts with "it" thus they can't be the first sentence


----------



## romero2005

snowingreen said:


> Can someone answer this reorder paragraph question and explain , please ?
> Answer : CDBA ( why D follows C? )
> a
> It is not as easy to estimate the influence of German literature on English as
> it is French, because it didn't begin to have any measurable impact until
> quite recent times. That is, not much before the Romantic Movement.
> b
> It was perhaps the "storm and stress" movement of the late 18th century that
> had the first and most widespread effect on the rest of Europe, and chief
> among those who were affiliated with this movement was Goethe.
> c
> Goethe was a polymath, a man whose interests ranged acro~s the whole
> spectrum of human knowledge. As well as writing enduring plays and
> fiction, he was involved in politics, and made important contributions to
> scientific thought.
> d
> It was the epistolary novel The Sorrows of Young Werther that had the
> greatest impact, which, despite upsetting many people, was the first German
> novel to gain recognition throughout Europe and was translated into many
> languages.


To my knowledge,
C is the topic scentense. It introduce the person called Goethe, Then D is a book written by him and it is introduce here. also it says about the recognition in europe. after that B talked about the effctes and who made it.


----------



## jev1

romero2005 said:


> To my knowledge,
> C is the topic scentense. It introduce the person called Goethe, Then D is a book written by him and it is introduce here. also it says about the recognition in europe. after that B talked about the effctes and who made it.


Agree with you mate! BTW I'm from SL too, did you do your PTE at ICBT or Knowledge Mechandising?


----------



## romero2005

jev1 said:


> Agree with you mate! BTW I'm from SL too, did you do your PTE at ICBT or Knowledge Mechandising?


i DID AT icbt,but hope to my next at Knowledge thing


----------



## Green786

aditya_barca said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Would like to share my story in hope that it encourages someone. I have been regular on this forum and many of the people here have encouraged me. So just think of it as a small payback , if you will.
> I took the PTE on 6 th July for the first time and got the following result,
> L 76, W 71, R 83, S 90. It was my first attempt. I had gone through few videos and tips on youtube.
> However I needed all 20 points since ACS cut my 4 years of experience. I made the EOI with 55+5 points for NSW. However, I was not ready to wait, since it was not sure whether I will get the ITA on these points.
> In my first attempt I noticed that I had two areas to improve. L and W. I found that I got only 21 points in spelling.
> # So the important tip here is to make sure that we review everything that we write. Spelling can drag you down.
> I bought the Mcmillan and PTE test book and prepared for another couple of weeks. I did not put much emphasis on Speaking and Reading since I had good score in them in earlier attempt and I could not have been more wrong.
> # Focus on each and every area on your successive attempts. Do not neglect any area. In the end its practice that will get you there.
> To my despair, I got following results in 2nd attempt : R 86, L 86, W 90, S 65.
> That was one hell of a shock. From 90 in speaking I came back to 65. My pronunciation decreased from 86 to 55. I was not sure what did I do wrong. I thought may be it was a bad day and took the test again in 5 days. It just got worst from there. In my 3rd attempt I got L 89, W 90, R 80, S 59. It meant I was not even proficient any more. I had no clue what I was doing wrong. Took a break for sometime and waited for the miracle to happen (waited to get ITA on 55+5). Well, miracles dont happen. I started preparing again. I changed the exam centre from Pune to Mumbai.
> (superstition may be). Practiced everyday for about 3 weeks, watched every video possible on youtube and finally yesterday I got my desired result. I got S 90 (O and P both 90). L 90, R 90 and W 83. I know there are many who have achieved it in first go and it is not something exceptional but it was hard fought battle for me.
> The only thing to do is practice, practice and practice and yes DO NOT GIVE UP. Success is just around the corner. Cheers!


Congrats aditya_barca

Juss one question in Mumbai u have given in Pearson center? if yes is that center they have individual sound proof cabin ?

Regards
Green 786


----------



## jev1

romero2005 said:


> i DID AT icbt,but hope to my next at Knowledge thing


When are you planning to do? I booked it on 4th Nov.


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Hi guys, is it possible to write down some key points of the describe image on the PTE exam notepad before the exam begins?


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

No, you will not be allowed to write on notepad till you start the test.


----------



## satheeshp29

Npatel said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have given my pte exam on 13/10/2016.
> Results are still not available. the status shown there is Delivery successful- on hold.
> what does that means.
> I have called pearson, they are asking to wait till 25/10/2016.
> Has anyone faced the same issue here.
> Please reply.



I am having the same problem . I did my test on 19/10/2016. The results are on-hold . Don't know, when will i get the results .


----------



## sultan_azam

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Hi guys, is it possible to write down some key points of the describe image on the PTE exam notepad before the exam begins?


it varies center to center, my test centre allowed, i have heard some centers not allowing to write anything


----------



## RK65

*Weird result in PTE exam*

Hi Folks,

I had been watching in this for last 12 months till yesterday. I reckon it is right time for me to take advises from you guys to understand what I am doing wrong in the exam.

I have taken PTE academic exam twice in different centers in London and exam results are below.

1. First time on 28th September in Pearson Professional Centres-London Holborn 

Listening/ Reading / Speaking/ Writing - 63/63/57/64
Grammar /Oral fluency / Pronunciation / Spelling / Vocabulary / Written Discourse - 63/60/45/19/61/51

2. Second time on 19th October in The London Exam Centre,Tuition House, London

Listening/ Reading / Speaking/ Writing - 43/57/49/48
Grammar /Oral fluency / Pronunciation / Spelling / Vocabulary / Written Discourse - 80/37/36/43/89/90

Actually, I have been staying in London for the last 4 years and I am not a bad English speaker because I deal with many customers in software field on daily basis. I don't know what caused to the steep decrease in oral fluency and pronunciation of enabling skills in the second attempt. What I understand from my second attempt is the mic hasn't been cut even after 3 seconds silence. I reckon the mic might caught the other exam takers voice who were speaking very loudly. Furthermore,communicative skills score is also dropped abruptly. Would you mind helping on the below queries please ?

1. Even though I got excellent enabling score in grammar, vocabulary, written discourse, but I got poor score in writing module of communicative skill. I am wondering what could be the reason.
2. There is a significant drop in Listening and Speaking scores of communicative skills and oral fluency and pronunciation of enabling skills. Was it caused due to noise ?
3. I have followed some strategies that I have learnt in E2Language.com in Retell lecture, Summarize written text, Summarize spoken text and describe image. Do you guys recommend any strategies for these if you think the strategies would have caused problems.

I have booked for another attempt, which is on 23rd November,in Pearson exam centre which I have given my first attempt. I would like to practice these 30 days with your valuable inputs and suggestions to reach my goal 65 in each. 

Thanks in advance. RK65


----------



## misecmisc

aditya_barca said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Would like to share my story in hope that it encourages someone. I have been regular on this forum and many of the people here have encouraged me. So just think of it as a small payback , if you will.
> I took the PTE on 6 th July for the first time and got the following result,
> L 76, W 71, R 83, S 90. It was my first attempt. I had gone through few videos and tips on youtube.
> However I needed all 20 points since ACS cut my 4 years of experience. I made the EOI with 55+5 points for NSW. However, I was not ready to wait, since it was not sure whether I will get the ITA on these points.
> In my first attempt I noticed that I had two areas to improve. L and W. I found that I got only 21 points in spelling.
> # So the important tip here is to make sure that we review everything that we write. Spelling can drag you down.
> I bought the Mcmillan and PTE test book and prepared for another couple of weeks. I did not put much emphasis on Speaking and Reading since I had good score in them in earlier attempt and I could not have been more wrong.
> # Focus on each and every area on your successive attempts. Do not neglect any area. In the end its practice that will get you there.
> To my despair, I got following results in 2nd attempt : R 86, L 86, W 90, S 65.
> That was one hell of a shock. From 90 in speaking I came back to 65. My pronunciation decreased from 86 to 55. I was not sure what did I do wrong. I thought may be it was a bad day and took the test again in 5 days. It just got worst from there. In my 3rd attempt I got L 89, W 90, R 80, S 59. It meant I was not even proficient any more. I had no clue what I was doing wrong. Took a break for sometime and waited for the miracle to happen (waited to get ITA on 55+5). Well, miracles dont happen. I started preparing again. I changed the exam centre from Pune to Mumbai.
> (superstition may be). Practiced everyday for about 3 weeks, watched every video possible on youtube and finally yesterday I got my desired result. I got S 90 (O and P both 90). L 90, R 90 and W 83. I know there are many who have achieved it in first go and it is not something exceptional but it was hard fought battle for me.
> The only thing to do is practice, practice and practice and yes DO NOT GIVE UP. Success is just around the corner. Cheers!


Hi aditya,

Thanks for your above uplifting post.

Actually till yesterday I was thinking of dropping this idea for Australia PR completely, even though I had not even faced half of the challenges, which you told in your above story.

My story nothing much: I gave IELTS test 1 year ago and got overall 6 score. I was not seeing the eligibility criteria for 190 for various states. I applied for 261313 software engineer for ACS skill assessment, which is currently in process. I uploaded all my documents from my previous companies, but for my current company i uploaded only the joining letter - though now I have got the experience letter from my current job. So this was my first mistake. So I was worrying about I would have to go for reassessment from ACS, as i need points for my work experience. Yesterday I realized my second mistake, which was even a bigger mistake. Yesterday I realized that VIC and SA needs minimum IELTS 7 , so even with 55 points I would not be getting SS for 190. So the only option was to either go for retest for English - or - drop this Aus PR idea. So yesterday I was thinking of dropping this Aus PR idea, as I was lazy to give another test. But seeing your above post, I am thinking of going for another English test and not to drop the idea of Aus PR. So thanks again for your above post.

By the way, one question here - in the points sheet, it says for example:
Competent English - IELTS 6 / OET B 0 points
So it mentions IELTS test, but can the other tests like PTE be also given to gain points as per points sheet? Any information please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi aditya,
> 
> Thanks for your above uplifting post.
> 
> Actually till yesterday I was thinking of dropping this idea for Australia PR completely, even though I had not even faced half of the challenges, which you told in your above story.
> 
> My story nothing much: I gave IELTS test 1 year ago and got overall 6 score. I was not seeing the eligibility criteria for 190 for various states. I applied for 261313 software engineer for ACS skill assessment, which is currently in process. I uploaded all my documents from my previous companies, but for my current company i uploaded only the joining letter - though now I have got the experience letter from my current job. So this was my first mistake. So I was worrying about I would have to go for reassessment from ACS, as i need points for my work experience. Yesterday I realized my second mistake, which was even a bigger mistake. Yesterday I realized that VIC and SA needs minimum IELTS 7 , so even with 55 points I would not be getting SS for 190. So the only option was to either go for retest for English - or - drop this Aus PR idea. So yesterday I was thinking of dropping this Aus PR idea, as I was lazy to give another test. But seeing your above post, I am thinking of going for another English test and not to drop the idea of Aus PR. So thanks again for your above post.
> 
> By the way, one question here - in the points sheet, it says for example:
> Competent English - IELTS 6 / OET B 0 points
> So it mentions IELTS test, but can the other tests like PTE be also given to gain points as per points sheet? Any information please. Thanks.


yes scores of other test can also be given


----------



## w4s33m

if speaking and pronunciation is holding you down then the simplest thing is to NOT try and speak like a british, aussie or american ( unless that is your natural accent ). Stick to your natural accent, use words that you naturally do ( dont try and use heavy newspaer style english ) and keep your sentences short. 

Keeping sentences short also avoids long pauses, hmmmms..aaaahhhs... you know's etc. It also has less chanes of simple grammatical errors like active passive, present/past/present continuous and past continuos. 

One super trick someone told me, and it helped me a great deal even geerally in office teleconferences, is to keep your hand flat out between the mic and the nose so as to shield the breathing on to the mic. 

Its a very very simple thing ( and sounds dumb ) but a lot of people dont realise they sound like darth vader when they're breathing into the mic and also it muffles up your voice.


----------



## misecmisc

w4s33m said:


> if speaking and pronunciation is holding you down then the simplest thing is to NOT try and speak like a british, aussie or american ( unless that is your natural accent ). Stick to your natural accent, use words that you naturally do ( dont try and use heavy newspaer style english ) and keep your sentences short.
> 
> Keeping sentences short also avoids long pauses, hmmmms..aaaahhhs... you know's etc. It also has less chanes of simple grammatical errors like active passive, present/past/present continuous and past continuos.
> 
> One super trick someone told me, and it helped me a great deal even geerally in office teleconferences, is to keep your hand flat out between the mic and the nose so as to shield the breathing on to the mic.
> 
> Its a very very simple thing ( and sounds dumb ) but a lot of people dont realise they sound like darth vader when they're breathing into the mic and also it muffles up your voice.


Today I got to know about PTE Academic test, so you can understand I know almost nothing about this PTE test. I gave IELTS test one year ago and got overall 6. So now I am thinking for this PTE test.

Regarding your trick for - to keep your hand flat out between the mic and the nose so as to shield the breathing on to the mic - since I do not know much about PTE exam, so I am asking a dumb question here - in the PTE exam, there would be module for speaking and for it I assume may be we would sat in front of a mic to speak, so what you are suggesting is that in between our nose and mic, we keep our hand to block the breathing air from mic? But if there is some other person in that room, would it not look odd to keep our hand in between our nose and mic when we are speaking? What about if our hands move during the time we speak, wouldn't that movement cause a variation in the sound recording in mic, as then the breathing air would be varied based on how the hand moves even slightly between nose and mic? Your thoughts here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> yes scores of other test can also be given


So instead of IELTS, we can give score of PTE Academic test too for getting points in the point based system for 190 visa application for Australia? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## w4s33m

PTE test centres are small dingy rooms with around six cubicles with a PC each.
Its similar to a person sitting in an office cubicle with some stuff missing. 

There is no one supervising in front of you typically. The invigilator is usually sat outside the room and watching you over cctv.

Speaking modules require you to wear a typical computer style headset and read from the text on the screen or speak an extempore text on a subject.

Hence there is no question of anything odd here. 

This is very different to IELTS which looks like an exam centre room. The speaking/talking in IELTS is also to a person usually.


----------



## misecmisc

w4s33m said:


> PTE test centres are small dingy rooms with around six cubicles with a PC each.
> Its similar to a person sitting in an office cubicle with some stuff missing.
> 
> There is no one supervising in front of you typically. The invigilator is usually sat outside the room and watching you over cctv.
> 
> Speaking modules require you to wear a typical computer style headset and read from the text on the screen or speak an extempore text on a subject.
> 
> Hence there is no question of anything odd here.
> 
> This is very different to IELTS which looks like an exam centre room. The speaking/talking in IELTS is also to a person usually.


Ah ok, it would be a computer headset, which would have microphone as a lead in front for speaking, as we have in cyber cafes - correct? So what you meant by your trick was to cover our nose with our hands, so that our breathing air does not reach the mic - correct? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## chirufairbug

*About PTE*



Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends, I was struggling with the speaking section of PTE-A test and received merely 47 and 50 respectively in the practice tests A and B.
> 
> Following the advise and suggestions from experienced folks in the forum, I practiced a lot on this part for 3 continuous days. I sat for the real exam yesterday and am very delighted to see my score reports, especially in the speaking section where I scored 87
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable suggestions and the support
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Varun


Where can we get a full practice test of PTE-A?


----------



## Npatel

satheeshp29 said:


> I am having the same problem . I did my test on 19/10/2016. The results are on-hold . Don't know, when will i get the results .


Hi 
I have not received the result yet. I have given exam on 13/10/2016. Its almost 10 days but no outcome.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Has somebody given PTE-Academic test from New Delhi? Which test center in New Delhi is good for giving PTE-Academic test? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ahsan771991

Npatel said:


> Hi
> 
> I have not received the result yet. I have given exam on 13/10/2016. Its almost 10 days but no outcome.




That's very strange 
I gave two tests in the space of 6 days and both times got the result next day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Today I got to know about PTE Academic test, so you can understand I know almost nothing about this PTE test. I gave IELTS test one year ago and got overall 6. So now I am thinking for this PTE test.
> 
> Regarding your trick for - to keep your hand flat out between the mic and the nose so as to shield the breathing on to the mic - since I do not know much about PTE exam, so I am asking a dumb question here - in the PTE exam, there would be module for speaking and for it I assume may be we would sat in front of a mic to speak, so what you are suggesting is that in between our nose and mic, we keep our hand to block the breathing air from mic? *But if there is some other person in that room, would it not look odd to keep our hand in between our nose and mic when we are speaking?* What about if our hands move during the time we speak, wouldn't that movement cause a variation in the sound recording in mic, as then the breathing air would be varied based on how the hand moves even slightly between nose and mic? Your thoughts here please. Thanks.



i havent taken the exam but when i do , i will either do that or put the mic above my nose or at the chin. i dont care what the person beside me think so long i get the desired score.
every man and woman for him/herself, you do what is required to get the visa.


----------



## commie_rick

for those who need help with describe image


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

I have taken PTE scored test A yesterday and below are my scores. I have booked my PTE A on 31st Oct and my desired scores are 79+.

Communicative Skills

Listening	78
Reading	67
Speaking	72
Writing	78

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency	61
Pronunciation	70
Spelling 90
Vocabulary	79
Written Discourse	90


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Has somebody given PTE-Academic test from New Delhi? Which test center in New Delhi is good for giving PTE-Academic test? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have taken PTE scored test A yesterday and below are my scores. I have booked my PTE A on 31st Oct and my desired scores are 79+.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening	78
> Reading	67
> Speaking	72
> Writing	78
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency	61
> Pronunciation	70
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary	79
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Has somebody given PTE-Academic test from New Delhi? Which test center in New Delhi is good for giving PTE-Academic test? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.

What I am finding wierd is for New Delhi, there are 3 test centers showing. On the seat availablility, one center is so full that it has only 1 day availability in this month and 2 days availability in next month. On the other hand, two test centers are so empty that they have all remaining days of this month available and all days of next month available. So the question arising is are the test centers which have almost all days available for test - are they ok test centers  ?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has somebody given PTE-Academic test from New Delhi? Which test center in New Delhi is good for giving PTE-Academic test? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> What I am finding wierd is for New Delhi, there are 3 test centers showing. On the seat availablility, one center is so full that it has only 1 day availability in this month and 2 days availability in next month. On the other hand, two test centers are so empty that they have all remaining days of this month available and all days of next month available. So the question arising is are the test centers which have almost all days available for test - are they ok test centers  ?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


i have heard good words about Yusuf Sarai center


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> i have heard good words about Yusuf Sarai center


That is the first center which is completely full and the remaining 2 centers are totally empty.

If you see the other thread PTE Result on HOLD, it has someone mentioning about some software issue at PTE test in Delhi.

So does it indicate that in Delhi, the first center should be only opted and if it not available, then wait till it is available and not to try the other 2 test center? How to get more information on this thing? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

Though it was only a practice, I was panicking and struggling to finish it by 40 seconds which is not enough for me to mention the conclusion.
The format I used is :

What the graph , chart shows 
X and y axis is ...
Lowest , .highest points - movement- increased or decreased 
Conclusion 


I think the actual exam will be tougher


----------



## eminemkh

navjotbrar said:


> you didn't get my point..m a mouth breather and i have to place it above to stop gush of air. i didn't understand what you are trying to say.


I did.
Test your mic, and replay it. Test and restest until you cannot hear your breathing.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

In Delhi, we have Pearson Professional Centers and Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd. - the first one is totally full in next month too, whereas the second one is totally available for all remaining days of this month and next month too. So what would you suggest here - should I go with the second test center - or - would you advise me to wait till the first test center becomes available? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Mir0

Dear All,

Can you please share any thoughts on which test center is better in UAE ? I mean the one with better equipment and less distraction ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Any one recently brought discount coupons from AECC Global ? Currently it says "Out of Stock" on the voucher drop down.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Yesterday I came to know about PTE-Academic test, so currently I do not know anything about this test. I plan to give this test by end of next week. So for PTE-Academic test, any tips from experienced people who already gave PTE-Academic test earlier? Which sections are more difficult? For speaking section, currently I have cold and cough - so would it be a major issue in speaking section - any experiences here please? I would be able to give PTE-Academic test only from the guidance from you all. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Mir0

Mir0 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can you please share any thoughts on which test center is better in UAE ? I mean the one with better equipment and less distraction ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Anyone ?


----------



## Rajesh2323

Hello everyone... I m trying to buy gold kit.. but it's not accepting payment from my card ? Any specific card type needed for this ? 
Thank you


----------



## w4s33m

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In Delhi, we have Pearson Professional Centers and Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd. - the first one is totally full in next month too, whereas the second one is totally available for all remaining days of this month and next month too. So what would you suggest here - should I go with the second test center - or - would you advise me to wait till the first test center becomes available? Please suggest. Thanks.


I took the one in Kailash Colony Delhi.


----------



## w4s33m

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I came to know about PTE-Academic test, so currently I do not know anything about this test. I plan to give this test by end of next week. So for PTE-Academic test, any tips from experienced people who already gave PTE-Academic test earlier? Which sections are more difficult? For speaking section, currently I have cold and cough - so would it be a major issue in speaking section - any experiences here please? I would be able to give PTE-Academic test only from the guidance from you all. So please suggest. Thanks.


wait for the cold to get better. prepare while you can. get well soon.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

For PTE-Academic prepartion, I have below 2 questions currently:

1. I normally speak fast. Not that I try to speak fast, but somehow normally or naturally I speak fast. So what I am finding is that in speaking section in the area where it says to read a text or repeat a sentence, my speaking finishes very quickly, due to which the clarity of words is missing. Any suggestions what to do about it?

2. Regarding to describe an image, I am finding that I am loosing the train of thoughts while I speak and many times I stop for even more than 5 sec. That hint of filling the gap with filler, which I found in a youtube video - I am lacking that style to use fillers for my gap - Any suggestions how to overcome this issue?

It seems like I am going to really struggle at speaking and writing sections. Please suggest over the above questions. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

w4s33m said:


> I took the one in Kailash Colony Delhi.


Which test center is it? For New Delhi, it shows 3 options - Pearson Professional Centers that is in Yusuf Sarai, Pearson India Education Services in Nirman Vihar and there was one more test center Global Opportunities. So was your test center this third one Global Opportunities? Please tell. Also how was your experience at your test center? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## EraySa

Hi all,

If we have more than one exam result, which one is valid?
For example, in my first attempt I have a range of 65-75 points in all sections (it gives and additional 10 points in PR process) and in second attempt, I have a point in speaking section below 65, so second one is not sufficent to gain extra points..

Which one will be valid?
Is the second one will be overwritten on the first one??


----------



## w4s33m

EraySa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If we have more than one exam result, which one is valid?
> For example, in my first attempt I have a range of 65-75 points in all sections (it gives and additional 10 points in PR process) and in second attempt, I have a point in speaking section below 65, so second one is not sufficent to gain extra points..
> 
> Which one will be valid?
> Is the second one will be overwritten on the first one??


your choice - you quote any one of the tests. 
You cannot mix the results of the two - like take the best of two and report


----------



## snowingreen

snowingreen said:


> Can someone answer this reorder paragraph question and explain , please ?
> Answer : CDBA ( why D follows C? )
> a
> It is not as easy to estimate the influence of German literature on English as
> it is French, because it didn't begin to have any measurable impact until
> quite recent times. That is, not much before the Romantic Movement.
> b
> It was perhaps the "storm and stress" movement of the late 18th century that
> had the first and most widespread effect on the rest of Europe, and chief
> among those who were affiliated with this movement was Goethe.
> c
> Goethe was a polymath, a man whose interests ranged acro~s the whole
> spectrum of human knowledge. As well as writing enduring plays and
> fiction, he was involved in politics, and made important contributions to
> scientific thought.
> d
> It was the epistolary novel The Sorrows of Young Werther that had the
> greatest impact, which, despite upsetting many people, was the first German
> novel to gain recognition throughout Europe and was translated into many
> languages.


Thanks commie_rick. first sentence was easy to identify, but couldn't find the linking word / logic between D and C.

Romero- Thank you. seems to be a complicated one


----------



## snowingreen

Guys , I attempted PTE Practice Test - A and below are the observations. 

Speaking 
RA - Medium - contained complex words than Macmillan and official guide, not complaining though. 
RS - *Very Tough* - I am struggling big time here and I answered only 2 correctly. neither remembering the words nor writing the 1st letter works for me. my short term memory seems to be very poor. we have too little time to listen and respond. 
Describe Image - Medium - Most of them bar graph, one line graph and one table. 
Answer short question - okay, not bad. answered 1 incorrectly. 
Overall time : manageable. 

Writing
SWT #1- *First one was to summarize within 30 words. Seeing this for 1st time.*
Essay - got the topics from the ones already shared. 
#1 - Television ( entertainment vs information )
#2 - Compulsory voting
For some reason, session got submitted even thought I still had 2-3 more minutes. couldn't finish the 2nd essay properly. 
Overall time : not enough time for essay. need to get the template sorted. 

Reading
MCCSA - this was not tough. 
MCCMA - lot of data to skim through. was manageable
Re-order paragraph - found this easier than the ones in macmillan. 
Reading - fill in the blanks - Medium. 
Read Write - Fill in the blanks - *This was really tough*. very complex sentences and difficult to understand the whole paragaph. 
Overall time - a little tight. 

Listening
SST / MCCMA - surprisingly , the audio was not complex to listen. 
Fill in the blanks - easy 
Highlight correct summary - audio was not complex. two choices are easy to eliminate, but selecting between the two is difficult. Note the main points, but also pay attention to minor points. 
MCCSA- - easier than one in Macmillan
Select Missing word - *One was very tough*. 
Highlight incorrect words - easy. ensure that you follow the line while listening audio. 
write from dictation - okay, but missed a couple of words in a sentence and another in a sentence. 

Overall time - I had more than 10 minutes left out.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For PTE-Academic prepartion, I have below 2 questions currently:
> 
> 1. I normally speak fast. Not that I try to speak fast, but somehow normally or naturally I speak fast. So what I am finding is that in speaking section in the area where it says to read a text or repeat a sentence, my speaking finishes very quickly, due to which the clarity of words is missing. Any suggestions what to do about it?
> 
> 2. Regarding to describe an image, *I am finding that I am loosing the train of thoughts while I speak* and many times I stop for even more than 5 sec. That hint of filling the gap with filler, which I found in a youtube video - I am lacking that style to use fillers for my gap - Any suggestions how to overcome this issue?
> 
> It seems like I am going to really struggle at speaking and writing sections. Please suggest over the above questions. Thanks.



I have this problem too. thus it is important to have a fixed format, minimal thinking, just plug into the parameters.
but I haven taken the test yet so im not sure if its good for getting 79+


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> Guys , I attempted PTE Practice Test - A and below are the observations.
> 
> Speaking
> RA - Medium - contained complex words than Macmillan and official guide, not complaining though.
> RS - Very Tough - I am struggling big time here and I answered only 2 correctly. neither remembering the words nor writing the 1st letter works for me. my short term memory seems to be very poor. we have too little time to listen and respond.
> Describe Image - Medium - Most of them bar graph, one line graph and one table.
> Answer short question - okay, not bad. answered 1 incorrectly.
> Overall time : manageable.
> 
> Writing
> SWT #1- First one was to summarize within 30 words. Seeing this for 1st time.
> Essay - got the topics from the ones already shared.
> #1 - Television ( entertainment vs information )
> #2 - Compulsory voting
> For some reason, session got submitted even thought I still had 2-3 more minutes. couldn't finish the 2nd essay properly.
> Overall time : not enough time for essay. need to get the template sorted.
> 
> Reading
> MCCSA - this was not tough.
> MCCMA - lot of data to skim through. was manageable
> Re-order paragraph - found this easier than the ones in macmillan.
> Reading - fill in the blanks - Medium.
> Read Write - Fill in the blanks - This was really tough. very complex sentences and difficult to understand the whole paragaph.
> Overall time - a little tight.
> 
> Listening
> SST / MCCMA - surprisingly , the audio was not complex to listen.
> Fill in the blanks - easy
> Highlight correct summary - audio was not complex. two choices are easy to eliminate, but selecting between the two is difficult. Note the main points, but also pay attention to minor points.
> MCCSA- - easier than one in Macmillan
> Select Missing word - One was very tough.
> Highlight incorrect words - easy. ensure that you follow the line while listening audio.
> write from dictation - okay, but missed a couple of words in a sentence and another in a sentence.
> 
> Overall time - I had more than 10 minutes left out.


Hi snowingreen,

Good to see your inputs here. By the way what is your score in practise test ?please advise


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Mir0 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can you please share any thoughts on which test center is better in UAE ? I mean the one with better equipment and less distraction ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


i did PTE yesterday in The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai. all over UAE, we got only 2 exam centers and this center was good, no issues i faced.


----------



## Npatel

Hi all,
I just received my results.
The results are disappointing 66,64,75,68- L,S,W,R.
It was my 5th attempt.
Can anyone suggest some help.


----------



## tofy79

lisa.abraham07 said:


> i did PTE yesterday in The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai. all over UAE, we got only 2 exam centers and this center was good, no issues i faced.


Hi Lisa,

I am also in Dubai and looking to get PTE-A Exam soon, 
Did you got with them only exam, or also training, is so dose training worth?

what your feedback about exam place , is it comfortable place?

Also, what about your Result? 
wish you all the best!


----------



## misecmisc

Npatel said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my results.
> The results are disappointing 66,64,75,68- L,S,W,R.
> It was my 5th attempt.
> Can anyone suggest some help.


Hi, Sorry to hear about your result.

Can you please tell when you gave your this 5th test? What trend do you observe in comparing it to your previous 4 tests - is some section becoming more hard? Based on your observation, which section do you find usually the most hard in your PTE-A tests? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

For summarize spoken text in Listening section, if we use the words and phrases from the audio, which we hear - is it ok or is the summary needed in our words? In other words, if we use the words and phrases of the audio, in our summary, then would it deduct the marks in this section? How is this section marked? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## konggia

Thanks guys with such helpful information. I have been told that in speaking test, other candidates' voice could be captured to your record and this affects your result. They explained to me that the candidates was sitting around you openly so if they spoke loudly, that would happen.


----------



## eminemkh

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> For summarize spoken text in Listening section, if we use the words and phrases from the audio, which we hear - is it ok or is the summary needed in our words? In other words, if we use the words and phrases of the audio, in our summary, then would it deduct the marks in this section? How is this section marked? Any ideas please. Thanks.


Personal opinion, I would suggest using 1-2 important words (usually noun) in the audio script to show that you caught them, then, use synomones for other words you think that reflects some points in the audio script to show your range of vocabulary.


----------



## Npatel

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Sorry to hear about your result.
> 
> Can you please tell when you gave your this 5th test? What trend do you observe in comparing it to your previous 4 tests - is some section becoming more hard? Based on your observation, which section do you find usually the most hard in your PTE-A tests? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi,
yes there was some cange in format of speaking. I got some DI and Re-tell in form of video.
Also as compared to the last exams I found the questions to be bit hard.
I have appeared on 13/10/2016.


----------



## eminemkh

Npatel said:


> misecmisc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sorry to hear about your result.
> 
> Can you please tell when you gave your this 5th test? What trend do you observe in comparing it to your previous 4 tests - is some section becoming more hard? Based on your observation, which section do you find usually the most hard in your PTE-A tests? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> yes there was some cange in format of speaking. I got some DI and Re-tell in form of video.
> Also as compared to the last exams I found the questions to be bit hard.
> I have appeared on 13/10/2016.
Click to expand...

Video has appeared since late 2015


----------



## NP101

Ufff what a day
Can't explain 
Looooooongggggg story about my Pte attempted 100 times lol 
Tips tricks suggestions help everything 
Some were good some were useless and some were excellent and authentic 
Almost went to every Pte prepration center in Melbourne 
Contacted 1000 of online teachers 
Materials books etc 
Thank you my lord 
Nailed it 

Will come back with some really good tips and tricks 
See ya


----------



## misecmisc

NP101 said:


> Ufff what a day
> Can't explain
> Looooooongggggg story about my Pte attempted 100 times lol
> Tips tricks suggestions help everything
> Some were good some were useless and some were excellent and authentic
> Almost went to every Pte prepration center in Melbourne
> Contacted 1000 of online teachers
> Materials books etc
> Thank you my lord
> Nailed it
> 
> Will come back with some really good tips and tricks
> See ya


So exactly how many PTE tests you gave? No joking around here please. I am asking it as I think I may have to give this PTE-Academic tests many times, since I am struggling at almost every section  , so that I can have some idea regarding at least how many tries I may need to get the required PTE-Academic score.

I am planning to give my PTE test by next weekend.

How quickly will you be sharing your tips and tricks? I am waiting for it  .

By the way, after hearing few you tube videos, one tip which I have got is - in speaking section, do not be quiet for 3 seconds, otherwise the recording will be off and it would not start again for that question - I do not know if this tip is correct or not? Can somebody confirm if this tip is correct or not regarding speaking section in PTE-Academic test.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One question on retell lecture in speaking section: if we use the words which are already told in the audio, will it be good? How is this section marked? Should we avoid to use the words in the audio, or should we try to keep as many words as possible from the audio in our retelling recording - which is better here? Any ideas/suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## eminemkh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question on retell lecture in speaking section: if we use the words which are already told in the audio, will it be good? How is this section marked? Should we avoid to use the words in the audio, or should we try to keep as many words as possible from the audio in our retelling recording - which is better here? Any ideas/suggestions please. Thanks.


Same idea applies.


----------



## lav2016

hey all, 

My experience with PTE. Gave PTE twice. Failed badly in speaking with less than 65 but the others were are above 79 both times. I read this blog where that person suggested to speak fast with no intonation(like you are mugging up your history book). I gave a practice test next day with this idea and got 85 in oral fluency and overall score of 78 in speaking. I spoke with my own south indian accent and really fast. I have given my PTE exam today. Hopefully this method works!


----------



## snowingreen

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi snowingreen,
> 
> Good to see your inputs here. By the way what is your score in practise test ?please advise



Please find the result below. 
- I messed up Repeat Sentence and thus listening and speaking got hit. ( got low score in pronunciation / oral fluency)
- Not sure, which sections affected my 'Reading' score

Essay - I copied my essay into a word document, while I was writing and then, later I found many grammatical mistakes that I could have corrected had I had more time. and I just used one complex word (bolster). The point is that we don't need complex words to score a 79, as long as there aren't any errors . 

I will attempt another practice test in a week.

Listening - 76
Reading - 72
Speaking - 77
Writing - 77

Grammar - 83
Oral Fluency - 72
Pronunciation - 66
Spelling - 81
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 90


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

lav2016 said:


> hey all,
> 
> My experience with PTE. Gave PTE twice. Failed badly in speaking with less than 65 but the others were are above 79 both times. I read this blog where that person suggested to speak fast with no intonation(like you are mugging up your history book). I gave a practice test next day with this idea and got 85 in oral fluency and overall score of 78 in speaking. I spoke with my own south indian accent and really fast. I have given my PTE exam today. Hopefully this method works!


Hope you get your desired scores..please keep posted on your score.


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

I am going to use below template for the argumentative essay/Agree-Disagree. Can you please give your comments on this?

I used this template for "Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting" essay in PTE scored test A and overall I got 78 in writing.

I think we can use this template for Advantages/Disadvantages essay as well, just by adding/removing few lines and paraphrasing.

*Intro:*
Whether _--- should be done or not---_has been the epicentre of discussion in multiple forums and a conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views both in favor and against the idea of------through multiple modes of communication.


*Argument 1*: 
There are some distinct benefits of--------------------
Firstly,--------------------
Secondly, --------------------

*Argument 2*:
On the other hand, there are some drawbacks of --------------------
I am alive to the concerns raised by a few people about the negative impact of this----------------however, upon close examination we may realize that the reason for the negativity lies in --------------and not the ------- itself and this principle is universally applicable.

*Conclusion:*
While on one hand there are people who will continue wrangling about the -----------------however, we can't be oblivious to the fact that-----------------. In view of the larger benefits offered by --------. I would like to conclude that --------------------

*(133 words) just need to add 70+ words* 

*Please share if you have any formats for other essay types.* 

Thanks,
Param


----------



## misecmisc

Npatel said:


> Hi,
> yes there was some cange in format of speaking. I got some DI and Re-tell in form of video.
> Also as compared to the last exams I found the questions to be bit hard.
> I have appeared on 13/10/2016.


Can you also please tell your previous 4 test results and when you gave those tests? What is DI which you are referring to in your above post, which came in form of video? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

eminemkh said:


> Personal opinion, I would suggest using 1-2 important words (usually noun) in the audio script to show that you caught them, then, use synomones for other words you think that reflects some points in the audio script to show your range of vocabulary.


What if, if we just remember few words from the audio script, say some parts of those sentences in retell lecture, summarize spoken text - would the marks be deducted? How are the sections for retell lecture and summarize spoken text marked - what things are checked? what things can substract marks? Any information here please. Thanks.

On a overall level, in PTE-Academic test, does using vocabulary words help - or - mainly it is checked that the sentence should be grammatically correct? Using not so frequent vocabulary words or big words - does/does not increase the marks? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## w4s33m

misecmisc said:


> What if, if we just remember few words from the audio script, say some parts of those sentences in retell lecture, summarize spoken text - would the marks be deducted? How are the sections for retell lecture and summarize spoken text marked - what things are checked? what things can substract marks? Any information here please. Thanks.
> 
> On a overall level, in PTE-Academic test, does using vocabulary words help - or - mainly it is checked that the sentence should be grammatically correct? Using not so frequent vocabulary words or big words - does/does not increase the marks? Any information here please. Thanks.


For the first part.. look up some samples of summarising text. Its a normal academic exercise to hear/read some text and produce a summary which ( if told to an person not present at the time of conversation) can still convey majority of information.


For second, I'd suggest there is no real need to use heavy vocabulary. Use natural English and try and be correct grammatically. Dont forget, this is an Academic exam and although you are using it for 189/190, it is also used by students to clear eligibility criteria into colleges/Uni's.


----------



## sounddonor

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> One question on retell lecture in speaking section: if we use the words which are already told in the audio, will it be good? How is this section marked? Should we avoid to use the words in the audio, or should we try to keep as many words as possible from the audio in our retelling recording - which is better here? Any ideas/suggestions please. Thanks.




Keep telling your own story with keywords from the Vedio or audio take it easy be relax . Your voice reflect your stress and it will affect to your score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkfairy26

Hey, I'm hoping to get some guidance on my query.

I am the main applicant for visa 190. I have gotten a positive assessment from vetassess for 225412. I'm waiting for my PTE exam date which is happening next week. 

I will be applying EOI and will have my spouse and daughter to tag along my application. I do not intend to claim spouse points, so my question is does he still need to take the PTE test? 

Would really appreciate the input due to the time constraint!


----------



## AtifMalik

[A]. Food manufactures spend more on advertising than any other manufacturing group and the nation’s grocery stores rank first among all retailers.

*. Food product lead in expenditures for network and spot television advertisements, discount coupons, trading stamps, contests, and other forms of premium advertising.

[C]. Foods are overwhelming the most advertised group of all consumer products in the U.S.

[D]. In other media- newspapers, magazines, newspaper supplements, billboard and radio, food advertising expenditures rank near the top.


The right answer is CBDA, Can someone please explain Why.*


----------



## misecmisc

AtifMalik said:


> [A]. Food manufactures spend more on advertising than any other manufacturing group and the nation’s grocery stores rank first among all retailers.
> 
> *. Food product lead in expenditures for network and spot television advertisements, discount coupons, trading stamps, contests, and other forms of premium advertising.
> 
> [C]. Foods are overwhelming the most advertised group of all consumer products in the U.S.
> 
> [D]. In other media- newspapers, magazines, newspaper supplements, billboard and radio, food advertising expenditures rank near the top.
> 
> 
> The right answer is CBDA, Can someone please explain Why.*


*

It took me a long time to analyze these sentences from the perspective of ordering them, while knowing the answer in above post itself. My explanation, which though makes some sense to me, but which can be wrong, is below:

C talks about foods, B follows it as it says about food products' expenditure, D follows it as it add other media details for advertising, A follows it as it has more information related to advertising.*


----------



## rungbaaz

AtifMalik said:


> [A]. Food manufactures spend more on advertising than any other manufacturing group and the nation’s grocery stores rank first among all retailers.
> 
> *. Food product lead in expenditures for network and spot television advertisements, discount coupons, trading stamps, contests, and other forms of premium advertising.
> 
> [C]. Foods are overwhelming the most advertised group of all consumer products in the U.S.
> 
> [D]. In other media- newspapers, magazines, newspaper supplements, billboard and radio, food advertising expenditures rank near the top.
> 
> 
> The right answer is CBDA, Can someone please explain Why.*


*

C describes generally about the food advertisements in US. So it should be starting line.
B talks about food advertisements on TV.
D talks about other media (other than TV). So this should be next.
A talks about all food advertisements (TV and other media) and their expenditures. So it should follow B and D.*


----------



## samiliana

lav2016 said:


> hey all,
> 
> My experience with PTE. Gave PTE twice. Failed badly in speaking with less than 65 but the others were are above 79 both times. I read this blog where that person suggested to speak fast with no intonation(like you are mugging up your history book). I gave a practice test next day with this idea and got 85 in oral fluency and overall score of 78 in speaking. I spoke with my own south indian accent and really fast. I have given my PTE exam today. Hopefully this method works!





Hi,
I have a real test 30th October , let me know how was your exam . I want to know this method is work or no ?


----------



## misecmisc

samiliana said:


> Hi,
> I have a real test 30th October , let me know how was your exam . I want to know this method is work or no ?


All the best to you.


----------



## EraySa

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Hey, I'm hoping to get some guidance on my query.
> 
> I am the main applicant for visa 190. I have gotten a positive assessment from vetassess for 225412. I'm waiting for my PTE exam date which is happening next week.
> 
> I will be applying EOI and will have my spouse and daughter to tag along my application. I do not intend to claim spouse points, so my question is does he still need to take the PTE test?
> 
> Would really appreciate the input due to the time constraint!


hi,

Yes, your spouse also has to pass IELTS with 4,5 overall score or equivalent of any other eligible exams.
Otherwise, Immigration office will be charge some money (it is around 5000 AUD) to your spouse for learning english as a second language.


----------



## w4s33m

EraySa said:


> hi,
> 
> Yes, your spouse also has to pass IELTS with 4,5 overall score or equivalent of any other eligible exams.
> Otherwise, Immigration office will be charge some money (it is around 5000 AUD) to your spouse for learning english as a second language.


Not necessarily - if your spouse is literate and has done a bachelor degree, then get a letter from her college/uni that she's done the course and the medium of instruction was english.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

In the Read Aloud section, if suppose during speaking we miss a word or instead of the given word, said some other word - and then we repeat that part of the sentence with the correct words - would the marks still be deducted?

What is a better approach here on finding that we have missed/said incorrect words - should we just continue with our reading of the next words?

I am seeing that for a paragraph if 40 sec are given to read it, I am finishing that paragraph's reading by 25 sec - so will the marks be deducted that the reading finished so quickly? How is this Read Aloud section marked? Any ideas, please.

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## snowingreen

Once a mistake is made, yes, marks will be deducted.

I do the same and complete the sentence in 25 seconds. as long as the pronunciation and the flow is good. we are okay.


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> Once a mistake is made, yes, marks will be deducted.
> 
> I do the same and complete the sentence in 25 seconds. as long as the pronunciation and the flow is good. we are okay.


Can we proceed to next question if we are able to read it normally before 40 sec ?please advise


----------



## snowingreen

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am going to use below template for the argumentative essay/Agree-Disagree. Can you please give your comments on this?
> 
> I used this template for "Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting" essay in PTE scored test A and overall I got 78 in writing.
> 
> I think we can use this template for Advantages/Disadvantages essay as well, just by adding/removing few lines and paraphrasing.
> 
> *Intro:*
> Whether _--- should be done or not---_has been the epicentre of discussion in multiple forums and a conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views both in favor and against the idea of------through multiple modes of communication.
> 
> 
> *Argument 1*:
> There are some distinct benefits of--------------------
> Firstly,--------------------
> Secondly, --------------------
> 
> *Argument 2*:
> On the other hand, there are some drawbacks of --------------------
> I am alive to the concerns raised by a few people about the negative impact of this----------------however, upon close examination we may realize that the reason for the negativity lies in --------------and not the ------- itself and this principle is universally applicable.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> While on one hand there are people who will continue wrangling about the -----------------however, we can't be oblivious to the fact that-----------------. In view of the larger benefits offered by --------. I would like to conclude that --------------------
> 
> *(133 words) just need to add 70+ words*
> 
> *Please share if you have any formats for other essay types.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Param


Hi Param, 
I am yet to appear for PTE , so take my comment lightly. I feel the sentences are too complex

For example -*I am alive to the concerns raised *. use simple words to let the system know the side you are discussing. but academic words for the contents words.


----------



## snowingreen

Guys, Please review the essay and also clarify my queries. 
- 20 mins , 264 words , highlighted ones are error

In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory.Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?If it is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?’ 

Elections are exercised in democratic countries, to let the citizens choose their political leader. However, the turn out for those elections are is less than the expected, and thus few governments are enforcing the citizens to vote. While few believe that mandatory voting will breach the fundamental of the democracy, others believe that _*compulsary*_ compulsory voting brings more good than the bad. I second the opinion that voting should be made compulsory as it brings benefits to everyone. 

To begin with, Governments spends a fortune, using public fund, to conduct elections and it is an opportunity for the young and the old to cast their votes to choose the right candidate. Low turnouts _*doesn’*t_ don’t do _*good*_ well for the government and the public. _*Infact*_ In fact, in few countries, low turnout invalidates the election. For example, recent election in Hungary to decide upon the _*migrants*_ migrant’s crisis had a little turnout and the election was invalidated. This resulted in wastage of money and time for the government and the public. Thus, governments should enforce the election to maximize the participation. 

On the Contrary, few believe that forcing a democratic citizen to do something violates the basic rule of democracy. But, in a democratic country, a legal resident has equal rights and responsibility as a government has. Thus, every resident should accept the reality and should vote in the election, which in turn would _*benfit*_ benefit everyone. 

To conclude, there is are more advantages than disadvantages of compulsory voting. Once voting becomes a habit for everyone, governments shall relax the rule as the people turnout for election themselves.

Should I not write in passive sentences ?
should I write 
 “Elections are exercised in democratic countries, to let the citizens choose”
As
* “Democratic countries conduct elections, to let the citizens choose”*

“migrant’s crisis had a little turnout and the election was invalidated”

As 
*“migrant’s crisis had a little turnout and this invalidated the election”*


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One question on PTE-Academic Test: Can you please tell which sections in PTE-Academic test have negative marking? Or, is the complete PTE-Academic Test with all its sections, have negative marking? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## quantum07

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question on PTE-Academic Test: Can you please tell which sections in PTE-Academic test have negative marking? Or, is the complete PTE-Academic Test with all its sections, have negative marking? Please suggest. Thanks.


Only one type of question, which appears in two sections, has negative marking. It is the 'multiple choice, choose multiple answers' type questions, which appear in the reading as well as listening sections.


----------



## misecmisc

quantum07 said:


> Only one type of question, which appears in two sections, has negative marking. It is the 'multiple choice, choose multiple answers' type questions, which appear in the reading as well as listening sections.


Thanks for this information. One more follow-up query on my above post's query - So can the negative marks of these sections reduce the overall mark for the reading or listening section? Or, is it like the minimum marks for these questions can be zero? In other words, can the negative marks of this section reduce the total marks of the whole section in overall?

Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for this information. One more follow-up query on my above post's query - So can the negative marks of these sections reduce the overall mark for the reading or listening section? Or, is it like the minimum marks for these questions can be zero? In other words, can the negative marks of this section reduce the total marks of the whole section in overall?
> 
> Please tell. Thanks.


I think the minimum marks will be Zero to that particular question.


----------



## misecmisc

Lets see if @quantum07 or anybody who knows about it, can please confirm over the above query on PTE-Academic test for negative marking? Thanks.


----------



## quantum07

misecmisc said:


> Lets see if @quantum07 or anybody who knows about it, can please confirm over the above query on PTE-Academic test for negative marking? Thanks.


zero marks , but it is always advisable to attempt the question rather than leaving it blank.


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi guys,

I really need your help about my next step. I attempted PTE twice first was in September the second was couple of days ago results were:
Frist L/R/S/W 60/65/63/58 skills G/OF/P/S/Vo/WD 68/47/70/20/65/53
Second L/R/S/W 69/58/63/65 skills G/OF/P/S/Vo/WD 79/52/67/48/69/80

My question is how did my score still the same in speaking eventhough my enabling skills are better ?!
I am confused about my next step. Do I need to get help from payed service like E2language if yes are they the best online for PTE? or should I go back for IELTS as I only needed 0.5 in writing

Appreciate your help and open for suggestions


----------



## quantum07

che.mostafa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I really need your help about my next step. I attempted PTE twice first was in September the second was couple of days ago results were:
> Frist L/R/S/W 60/65/63/58 skills G/OF/P/S/Vo/WD 68/47/70/20/65/53
> Second L/R/S/W 69/58/63/65 skills G/OF/P/S/Vo/WD 79/52/67/48/69/80
> 
> My question is how did my score still the same in speaking eventhough my enabling skills are better ?!
> I am confused about my next step. Do I need to get help from payed service like E2language if yes are they the best online for PTE? or should I go back for IELTS as I only needed 0.5 in writing
> 
> Appreciate your help and open for suggestions


Practice practice practice. Don't spend money here and there. If you want, i can help you, send me your voice recordings and i will tell you where to improve


----------



## quantum07

*PTE help Mumbai*

Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.

All the best to everyone sitting for PTE


----------



## lav2016

Hi all i finally got the desired results i got 90 90 90 89 in LSRW. For all those who are struggling with the speaking. Please speak like u r mugging up your history book. DO NOT SPEAK LOUDLY AND CLEARLY. Speak fast in the english you already know. I got 90 in oral fluency and previously because of the loud and clear advice given by many i was stuck in 40s and 50s in the speaking section.


----------



## adckbj88

I appeared in the PTE academic test and scored 79+ score in all section except written section with 74, I had a very poor score of 47 in spelling (enabling skill). I am sure that I did not do that bad. Does anyone have experience of applying for a rescore. As it clearly states that only open- ended writing and speaking will be rescored.
Please advise re-test or re-score.


----------



## w.adala

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the Read Aloud section, if suppose during speaking we miss a word or instead of the given word, said some other word - and then we repeat that part of the sentence with the correct words - would the marks still be deducted?
> 
> What is a better approach here on finding that we have missed/said incorrect words - should we just continue with our reading of the next words?
> 
> I am seeing that for a paragraph if 40 sec are given to read it, I am finishing that paragraph's reading by 25 sec - so will the marks be deducted that the reading finished so quickly? How is this Read Aloud section marked? Any ideas, please.
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


If you miss or say a different word, do not correct yourself. Continue reading the rest of the sentence. You will not recover points for correcting the word.
Also, remember that oral fluency is also scored on read aloud, so if you stop to correct yourself, you will lose more marks.

You will not lose marks for finishing the paragraph in 25 secs. Just read it in a normal pace (not fast) and you should be fine.


----------



## scorpionking

lav2016 said:


> Hi all i finally got the desired results i got 90 90 90 89 in LSRW. For all those who are struggling with the speaking. Please speak like u r mugging up your history book. DO NOT SPEAK LOUDLY AND CLEARLY. Speak fast in the english you already know. I got 90 in oral fluency and previously because of the loud and clear advice given by many i was stuck in 40s and 50s in the speaking section.


Hi - Congrats. Need help on Reading. Is there any strategy for Reading (Fill in the blanks and Reorder Para)?


----------



## scorpionking

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE


Congratulations. Need help in Reading & time management. Is there any strategy for Reading (Fill in the blanks and Reorder Para)? Do share your experience & tips as a post here for everyone's benefit.


----------



## Hargames

It's a pitty that i don't have a test center in my country for this examn :'(


----------



## samiliana

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE



Hi, I have real exam on this Sunday. I did mock test and it was less than 50 in each section but I need 65 . Please help me if you have something to help me.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Hi all i finally got the desired results i got 90 90 90 89 in LSRW. For all those who are struggling with the speaking. Please speak like u r mugging up your history book. DO NOT SPEAK LOUDLY AND CLEARLY. Speak fast in the english you already know. I got 90 in oral fluency and previously because of the loud and clear advice given by many i was stuck in 40s and 50s in the speaking section.


Hi,
Congrats.
I am still not able to clearly understand your advice here. You are saying - Please speak like u r mugging up your history book - Please explain in slightly more detail and in which part it would be more helpful in speaking section? Thanks.
For speaking section, is oral fluency the most important thing to get more marks? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Mir0

lav2016 said:


> Hi all i finally got the desired results i got 90 90 90 89 in LSRW. For all those who are struggling with the speaking. Please speak like u r mugging up your history book. DO NOT SPEAK LOUDLY AND CLEARLY. Speak fast in the english you already know. I got 90 in oral fluency and previously because of the loud and clear advice given by many i was stuck in 40s and 50s in the speaking section.


First of all congratulations, that is quite an achievement.:cheer2::cheer2:
Can you please do us a favor and attach a reading of yours for the same paragraph using the two methods:
1- Clear and loud.
2- The method you have used to achieve the 90s.

Secondly, can you please give a hint on how you did the "describe image" you explained in details or you stuck with the main ideas and kept it as simple as possible?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## samiliana

lav2016 said:


> Hi all i finally got the desired results i got 90 90 90 89 in LSRW. For all those who are struggling with the speaking. Please speak like u r mugging up your history book. DO NOT SPEAK LOUDLY AND CLEARLY. Speak fast in the english you already know. I got 90 in oral fluency and previously because of the loud and clear advice given by many i was stuck in 40s and 50s in the speaking section.




I'm happy to hear it. congrats . I have exam This Sunday, I will do same as you


----------



## misecmisc

samiliana said:


> I'm happy to hear it. congrats . I have exam This Sunday, I will do same as you


All the best to you.

Will you be giving the PTE-Academic test the first time on coming Sunday?


----------



## chubs3

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE


Hi Quantum07,

I'm from Mumbai and need help and tips for PTE. Can you mail me your contact number on [email protected]?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## samiliana

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you.
> 
> Will you be giving the PTE-Academic test the first time on coming Sunday?




Yes, It is the first time.


----------



## misecmisc

Those, who have given PTE-Academic test, how many times have you given it to get your required score? Did you got your required score in PTE-Academic test the first time itself?


----------



## quantum07

chubs3 said:


> Hi Quantum07,
> 
> I'm from Mumbai and need help and tips for PTE. Can you mail me your contact number on [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


i emailed you


----------



## RD1985

Hi all,

Yesterday I cleared the PTE with 72/74/79/80 in R/S/L/W, got the required score in first attempt.

A sincere thanks to all the people over here who have provided their valuable inputs. 

Regards,
RD


----------



## quantum07

*PTE Tips*

I followed this particular tips from previous members and it helped me. I would like to share it with you guys.

This guy, his name is Muhammad Nur Uddin and he has a blog too but he is not active there anymore, I did email him to thank him but i guess he is busy.
But I would like to thank him and pass on his valuable information to everyone here aiming to get 79+

Now that I have taken the test and got my results, here’s some of the advices for fellow English test takers:

You don’t have to speak like Barack Obama to get a good score in speaking. I am not a smooth talker even in my native language, let alone English. For PTE, your accent doesn’t matter, as long as you speak clearly and fluently.

For the writing part, keep in mind that “ your opinion doesn't matter”. So don’t try to be smart on a topic. Just write about the topic clearly and logically.
Must write between 200 and 300 words. You will loose mark even if you write 199 or 301.
You will lose mark for spelling mistake, so always spare few minutes to check your writing.

Time is your biggest enemy in the test. So speed up and don’t waste too much time thinking. Especially for reading and writing parts. In reading part, questions aren't individually timed so keep up the pace. Don’t waste too much time on fill in the gaps. Read thru quickly and answer them quickly. Go with your gut feeling if it confuses you. 
One of the things to remember is that there is room for ‘native like error’. So don’t panic unless you aim to get 90 out of 90.

Again, time is your enemy in writing part. Do not waste time on thinking too much even if the topic is hard. Surely you know something about it. Write down the things on the notebook and start writing.

I figured that with my typing speed, It’s best to write just about 200 words, even if I feel like I can write more. So my target was to write just 200+ words. Then I would have time to check my writings. But even with that, I couldn’t check my second essay properly, coz I was tempted to write ‘better’ ( as in write in words that won’t come to naturally/ instinctively ), so avoid that. ( my spelling score is 52).

Lexical resources: Just one of the components of writing part. So if you don’t have a lot of ‘academic’, ‘tough’, ‘unusual’ words in your essays, not a big problem. most important things are writing in a logical way, grammatically correct sentences, answer the questions asked in the prompt, state your opinion clearly.

Essays must have an intro, body and conclusion. This is important.In some cases, intro and conclusion are almost the same, just try to rephrase it conclusion.

Try to develop a sort of template of your own to write the argumentative essays. There are generic sentences with good vocabulary that you can use for different topics. 

Again, I would like to reiterate that you don’t have to know a lot of academic words, your opinion doesn’t matter, write to the point. Trust me on that, If PTE was supposed to be a test of that sort, I wouldn’t have got 87. Definitely, I got lucky to get that much, but even without the luck, I am now confident that I would get 79.

Having said that, there are some things that will help to get a better score. In my opinion, good grasps on general knowledge helps to answer questions in the test as some of the answers you kinda know intuitively. Plus people from a science background tend to do better because some of the topics, specially in reading, they already have sort of primary knowledge. ( I am not sure I expressed myself clearly).

And above everything, consider this as a test, just like any other test, you will have to practice a lot if you want a good score. Consider my case, on the first scored test I scored 62. Surely my knowledge of English didn’t dramatically improve within a few weeks. That proves my point. Treat it like a test, there’s way around to get a good score without knowing a lot.

2 Official books from PTE are quite detailed and helpful. So if you can get your hands on those, hold them tight.


----------



## misecmisc

Thanks @quantum07 for your generosity in sharing the above helpful tips for PTE-Academic test in your above post. May you be happy.


----------



## samiliana

I am a software engineer, I want to do PTE but my friend told me , they do not accept PTE for an engineer . I am confused. Who knows ?


----------



## samiliana

quantum07 said:


> I followed this particular tips from previous members and it helped me. I would like to share it with you guys.
> 
> This guy, his name is Muhammad Nur Uddin and he has a blog too but he is not active there anymore, I did email him to thank him but i guess he is busy.
> But I would like to thank him and pass on his valuable information to everyone here aiming to get 79+
> 
> Now that I have taken the test and got my results, here’s some of the advices for fellow English test takers:
> 
> You don’t have to speak like Barack Obama to get a good score in speaking. I am not a smooth talker even in my native language, let alone English. For PTE, your accent doesn’t matter, as long as you speak clearly and fluently.
> 
> For the writing part, keep in mind that “ your opinion doesn't matter”. So don’t try to be smart on a topic. Just write about the topic clearly and logically.
> Must write between 200 and 300 words. You will loose mark even if you write 199 or 301.
> You will lose mark for spelling mistake, so always spare few minutes to check your writing.
> 
> Time is your biggest enemy in the test. So speed up and don’t waste too much time thinking. Especially for reading and writing parts. In reading part, questions aren't individually timed so keep up the pace. Don’t waste too much time on fill in the gaps. Read thru quickly and answer them quickly. Go with your gut feeling if it confuses you.
> One of the things to remember is that there is room for ‘native like error’. So don’t panic unless you aim to get 90 out of 90.
> 
> Again, time is your enemy in writing part. Do not waste time on thinking too much even if the topic is hard. Surely you know something about it. Write down the things on the notebook and start writing.
> 
> I figured that with my typing speed, It’s best to write just about 200 words, even if I feel like I can write more. So my target was to write just 200+ words. Then I would have time to check my writings. But even with that, I couldn’t check my second essay properly, coz I was tempted to write ‘better’ ( as in write in words that won’t come to naturally/ instinctively ), so avoid that. ( my spelling score is 52).
> 
> Lexical resources: Just one of the components of writing part. So if you don’t have a lot of ‘academic’, ‘tough’, ‘unusual’ words in your essays, not a big problem. most important things are writing in a logical way, grammatically correct sentences, answer the questions asked in the prompt, state your opinion clearly.
> 
> Essays must have an intro, body and conclusion. This is important.In some cases, intro and conclusion are almost the same, just try to rephrase it conclusion.
> 
> Try to develop a sort of template of your own to write the argumentative essays. There are generic sentences with good vocabulary that you can use for different topics.
> 
> Again, I would like to reiterate that you don’t have to know a lot of academic words, your opinion doesn’t matter, write to the point. Trust me on that, If PTE was supposed to be a test of that sort, I wouldn’t have got 87. Definitely, I got lucky to get that much, but even without the luck, I am now confident that I would get 79.
> 
> Having said that, there are some things that will help to get a better score. In my opinion, good grasps on general knowledge helps to answer questions in the test as some of the answers you kinda know intuitively. Plus people from a science background tend to do better because some of the topics, specially in reading, they already have sort of primary knowledge. ( I am not sure I expressed myself clearly).
> 
> And above everything, consider this as a test, just like any other test, you will have to practice a lot if you want a good score. Consider my case, on the first scored test I scored 62. Surely my knowledge of English didn’t dramatically improve within a few weeks. That proves my point. Treat it like a test, there’s way around to get a good score without knowing a lot.
> 
> 2 Official books from PTE are quite detailed and helpful. So if you can get your hands on those, hold them tight.





Thanks for your help, what did you do with your describe image and retell lecture , did you speak fast ? did you mentioned most of the points


----------



## ksrikanthh

samiliana said:


> I am a software engineer, I want to do PTE but my friend told me , they do not accept PTE for an engineer . I am confused. Who knows ?


hi samiliana,

are you asking if PTE is accepted in applying an EOI for 189 and 190 visa categories ? if that's the question the answer is YES - PTE is accepted.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those of you, who have given PTE-Academic test recently (means in the last 3 months), which questions in it you had found were very hard and so would require more practice? Some ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those of you, who have given PTE-Academic test recently (means in the last 3 months), which questions in it you had found were very hard and so would require more practice? Some ideas please. Thanks.


hi misecmisc buddy,

when are you planning to take pte exam ? please advise.


----------



## nino1234

*summarize spoken text*

Hello All
do u have any idea about in summarize spoken text its better to use the exact keywords from the speaker or paraphrase them?
I've got confused. I heard both approaches from PTE teachers.


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> hi misecmisc buddy,
> 
> when are you planning to take pte exam ? please advise.


I am planning to give PTE-Academic test by end of next week.


----------



## nino1234

*help*



quantum07 said:


> I followed this particular tips from previous members and it helped me. I would like to share it with you guys.
> 
> This guy, his name is Muhammad Nur Uddin and he has a blog too but he is not active there anymore, I did email him to thank him but i guess he is busy.
> But I would like to thank him and pass on his valuable information to everyone here aiming to get 79+
> 
> Now that I have taken the test and got my results, here’s some of the advices for fellow English test takers:
> 
> You don’t have to speak like Barack Obama to get a good score in speaking. I am not a smooth talker even in my native language, let alone English. For PTE, your accent doesn’t matter, as long as you speak clearly and fluently.
> 
> For the writing part, keep in mind that “ your opinion doesn't matter”. So don’t try to be smart on a topic. Just write about the topic clearly and logically.
> Must write between 200 and 300 words. You will loose mark even if you write 199 or 301.
> You will lose mark for spelling mistake, so always spare few minutes to check your writing.
> 
> Time is your biggest enemy in the test. So speed up and don’t waste too much time thinking. Especially for reading and writing parts. In reading part, questions aren't individually timed so keep up the pace. Don’t waste too much time on fill in the gaps. Read thru quickly and answer them quickly. Go with your gut feeling if it confuses you.
> One of the things to remember is that there is room for ‘native like error’. So don’t panic unless you aim to get 90 out of 90.
> 
> Again, time is your enemy in writing part. Do not waste time on thinking too much even if the topic is hard. Surely you know something about it. Write down the things on the notebook and start writing.
> 
> I figured that with my typing speed, It’s best to write just about 200 words, even if I feel like I can write more. So my target was to write just 200+ words. Then I would have time to check my writings. But even with that, I couldn’t check my second essay properly, coz I was tempted to write ‘better’ ( as in write in words that won’t come to naturally/ instinctively ), so avoid that. ( my spelling score is 52).
> 
> Lexical resources: Just one of the components of writing part. So if you don’t have a lot of ‘academic’, ‘tough’, ‘unusual’ words in your essays, not a big problem. most important things are writing in a logical way, grammatically correct sentences, answer the questions asked in the prompt, state your opinion clearly.
> 
> Essays must have an intro, body and conclusion. This is important.In some cases, intro and conclusion are almost the same, just try to rephrase it conclusion.
> 
> Try to develop a sort of template of your own to write the argumentative essays. There are generic sentences with good vocabulary that you can use for different topics.
> 
> Again, I would like to reiterate that you don’t have to know a lot of academic words, your opinion doesn’t matter, write to the point. Trust me on that, If PTE was supposed to be a test of that sort, I wouldn’t have got 87. Definitely, I got lucky to get that much, but even without the luck, I am now confident that I would get 79.
> 
> Having said that, there are some things that will help to get a better score. In my opinion, good grasps on general knowledge helps to answer questions in the test as some of the answers you kinda know intuitively. Plus people from a science background tend to do better because some of the topics, specially in reading, they already have sort of primary knowledge. ( I am not sure I expressed myself clearly).
> 
> And above everything, consider this as a test, just like any other test, you will have to practice a lot if you want a good score. Consider my case, on the first scored test I scored 62. Surely my knowledge of English didn’t dramatically improve within a few weeks. That proves my point. Treat it like a test, there’s way around to get a good score without knowing a lot.
> 
> 2 Official books from PTE are quite detailed and helpful. So if you can get your hands on those, hold them tight.


Hello I am not from India
but is that possible to send me ur materials as well?
thanks


----------



## DN7C

quantum07 said:


> I followed this particular tips from previous members and it helped me. I would like to share it with you guys.
> 
> This guy, his name is Muhammad Nur Uddin and he has a blog too but he is not active there anymore, I did email him to thank him but i guess he is busy.
> But I would like to thank him and pass on his valuable information to everyone here aiming to get 79+
> 
> Now that I have taken the test and got my results, here’s some of the advices for fellow English test takers:
> 
> You don’t have to speak like Barack Obama to get a good score in speaking. I am not a smooth talker even in my native language, let alone English. For PTE, your accent doesn’t matter, as long as you speak clearly and fluently.
> 
> For the writing part, keep in mind that “ your opinion doesn't matter”. So don’t try to be smart on a topic. Just write about the topic clearly and logically.
> Must write between 200 and 300 words. You will loose mark even if you write 199 or 301.
> You will lose mark for spelling mistake, so always spare few minutes to check your writing.
> 
> Time is your biggest enemy in the test. So speed up and don’t waste too much time thinking. Especially for reading and writing parts. In reading part, questions aren't individually timed so keep up the pace. Don’t waste too much time on fill in the gaps. Read thru quickly and answer them quickly. Go with your gut feeling if it confuses you.
> One of the things to remember is that there is room for ‘native like error’. So don’t panic unless you aim to get 90 out of 90.
> 
> Again, time is your enemy in writing part. Do not waste time on thinking too much even if the topic is hard. Surely you know something about it. Write down the things on the notebook and start writing.
> 
> I figured that with my typing speed, It’s best to write just about 200 words, even if I feel like I can write more. So my target was to write just 200+ words. Then I would have time to check my writings. But even with that, I couldn’t check my second essay properly, coz I was tempted to write ‘better’ ( as in write in words that won’t come to naturally/ instinctively ), so avoid that. ( my spelling score is 52).
> 
> Lexical resources: Just one of the components of writing part. So if you don’t have a lot of ‘academic’, ‘tough’, ‘unusual’ words in your essays, not a big problem. most important things are writing in a logical way, grammatically correct sentences, answer the questions asked in the prompt, state your opinion clearly.
> 
> Essays must have an intro, body and conclusion. This is important.In some cases, intro and conclusion are almost the same, just try to rephrase it conclusion.
> 
> Try to develop a sort of template of your own to write the argumentative essays. There are generic sentences with good vocabulary that you can use for different topics.
> 
> Again, I would like to reiterate that you don’t have to know a lot of academic words, your opinion doesn’t matter, write to the point. Trust me on that, If PTE was supposed to be a test of that sort, I wouldn’t have got 87. Definitely, I got lucky to get that much, but even without the luck, I am now confident that I would get 79.
> 
> Having said that, there are some things that will help to get a better score. In my opinion, good grasps on general knowledge helps to answer questions in the test as some of the answers you kinda know intuitively. Plus people from a science background tend to do better because some of the topics, specially in reading, they already have sort of primary knowledge. ( I am not sure I expressed myself clearly).
> 
> And above everything, consider this as a test, just like any other test, you will have to practice a lot if you want a good score. Consider my case, on the first scored test I scored 62. Surely my knowledge of English didn’t dramatically improve within a few weeks. That proves my point. Treat it like a test, there’s way around to get a good score without knowing a lot.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your story is truly amazing, and inspire us a lot.
> I would like to summarize your reply to what I have bolded.
> It gives us courage to succeed in our PTE endeavors.


----------



## samcool80

Check a link on qoura.com forum a guy by name Ashish.. Has laid good material for pte exam.. 

I just registered for the exam on 11 November 2016.. 

So definately aiming for 79+ since in my past 2 attempts with ielts exam I missed by 0.5 in one module to achieve 7 in all level.. 

So hoping PTE exam will help me gain points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

samcool80 said:


> Check a link on qoura.com forum a guy by name Ashish.. Has laid good material for pte exam..
> 
> I just registered for the exam on 11 November 2016..
> 
> So definately aiming for 79+ since in my past 2 attempts with ielts exam I missed by 0.5 in one module to achieve 7 in all level..
> 
> So hoping PTE exam will help me gain points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best to you.


----------



## chubs3

samcool80 said:


> Check a link on qoura.com forum a guy by name Ashish.. Has laid good material for pte exam..
> 
> I just registered for the exam on 11 November 2016..
> 
> So definately aiming for 79+ since in my past 2 attempts with ielts exam I missed by 0.5 in one module to achieve 7 in all level..
> 
> So hoping PTE exam will help me gain points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Samcool80,

Can u post the link here? It would be of great help.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## quantum07

nino1234 said:


> Hello I am not from India
> but is that possible to send me ur materials as well?
> thanks


yes, i will send you through email


----------



## quantum07

samiliana said:


> Hi, I have real exam on this Sunday. I did mock test and it was less than 50 in each section but I need 65 . Please help me if you have something to help me.


Your mock scores are quite good, continue what you are doing. you will get 65+ for sure. Good Luck


----------



## quantum07

DN7C said:


> quantum07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I followed this particular tips from previous members and it helped me. I would like to share it with you guys.
> 
> This guy, his name is Muhammad Nur Uddin and he has a blog too but he is not active there anymore, I did email him to thank him but i guess he is busy.
> But I would like to thank him and pass on his valuable information to everyone here aiming to get 79+
> 
> Now that I have taken the test and got my results, here’s some of the advices for fellow English test takers:
> 
> You don’t have to speak like Barack Obama to get a good score in speaking. I am not a smooth talker even in my native language, let alone English. For PTE, your accent doesn’t matter, as long as you speak clearly and fluently.
> 
> For the writing part, keep in mind that “ your opinion doesn't matter”. So don’t try to be smart on a topic. Just write about the topic clearly and logically.
> Must write between 200 and 300 words. You will loose mark even if you write 199 or 301.
> You will lose mark for spelling mistake, so always spare few minutes to check your writing.
> 
> Time is your biggest enemy in the test. So speed up and don’t waste too much time thinking. Especially for reading and writing parts. In reading part, questions aren't individually timed so keep up the pace. Don’t waste too much time on fill in the gaps. Read thru quickly and answer them quickly. Go with your gut feeling if it confuses you.
> One of the things to remember is that there is room for ‘native like error’. So don’t panic unless you aim to get 90 out of 90.
> 
> Again, time is your enemy in writing part. Do not waste time on thinking too much even if the topic is hard. Surely you know something about it. Write down the things on the notebook and start writing.
> 
> I figured that with my typing speed, It’s best to write just about 200 words, even if I feel like I can write more. So my target was to write just 200+ words. Then I would have time to check my writings. But even with that, I couldn’t check my second essay properly, coz I was tempted to write ‘better’ ( as in write in words that won’t come to naturally/ instinctively ), so avoid that. ( my spelling score is 52).
> 
> Lexical resources: Just one of the components of writing part. So if you don’t have a lot of ‘academic’, ‘tough’, ‘unusual’ words in your essays, not a big problem. most important things are writing in a logical way, grammatically correct sentences, answer the questions asked in the prompt, state your opinion clearly.
> 
> Essays must have an intro, body and conclusion. This is important.In some cases, intro and conclusion are almost the same, just try to rephrase it conclusion.
> 
> Try to develop a sort of template of your own to write the argumentative essays. There are generic sentences with good vocabulary that you can use for different topics.
> 
> Again, I would like to reiterate that you don’t have to know a lot of academic words, your opinion doesn’t matter, write to the point. Trust me on that, If PTE was supposed to be a test of that sort, I wouldn’t have got 87. Definitely, I got lucky to get that much, but even without the luck, I am now confident that I would get 79.
> 
> Having said that, there are some things that will help to get a better score. In my opinion, good grasps on general knowledge helps to answer questions in the test as some of the answers you kinda know intuitively. Plus people from a science background tend to do better because some of the topics, specially in reading, they already have sort of primary knowledge. ( I am not sure I expressed myself clearly).
> 
> And above everything, consider this as a test, just like any other test, you will have to practice a lot if you want a good score. Consider my case, on the first scored test I scored 62. Surely my knowledge of English didn’t dramatically improve within a few weeks. That proves my point. Treat it like a test, there’s way around to get a good score without knowing a lot.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your story is truly amazing, and inspire us a lot.
> I would like to summarize your reply to what I have bolded.
> It gives us courage to succeed in our PTE endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> May the force be with you.
> All the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## quantum07

May the force be with all of you appearing for PTE A
All the best fellas.


----------



## samiliana

quantum07 said:


> Your mock scores are quite good, continue what you are doing. you will get 65+ for sure. Good Luck




thanks for your kind response, I hope so


----------



## daralcan

quantum07 said:


> I followed this particular tips from previous members and it helped me. I would like to share it with you guys.
> 
> This guy, his name is Muhammad Nur Uddin and he has a blog too but he is not active there anymore, I did email him to thank him but i guess he is busy.
> But I would like to thank him and pass on his valuable information to everyone here aiming to get 79+
> 
> Now that I have taken the test and got my results, here’s some of the advices for fellow English test takers:
> 
> You don’t have to speak like Barack Obama to get a good score in speaking. I am not a smooth talker even in my native language, let alone English. For PTE, your accent doesn’t matter, as long as you speak clearly and fluently.
> 
> For the writing part, keep in mind that “ your opinion doesn't matter”. So don’t try to be smart on a topic. Just write about the topic clearly and logically.
> Must write between 200 and 300 words. You will loose mark even if you write 199 or 301.
> You will lose mark for spelling mistake, so always spare few minutes to check your writing.
> 
> Time is your biggest enemy in the test. So speed up and don’t waste too much time thinking. Especially for reading and writing parts. In reading part, questions aren't individually timed so keep up the pace. Don’t waste too much time on fill in the gaps. Read thru quickly and answer them quickly. Go with your gut feeling if it confuses you.
> One of the things to remember is that there is room for ‘native like error’. So don’t panic unless you aim to get 90 out of 90.
> 
> Again, time is your enemy in writing part. Do not waste time on thinking too much even if the topic is hard. Surely you know something about it. Write down the things on the notebook and start writing.
> 
> I figured that with my typing speed, It’s best to write just about 200 words, even if I feel like I can write more. So my target was to write just 200+ words. Then I would have time to check my writings. But even with that, I couldn’t check my second essay properly, coz I was tempted to write ‘better’ ( as in write in words that won’t come to naturally/ instinctively ), so avoid that. ( my spelling score is 52).
> 
> Lexical resources: Just one of the components of writing part. So if you don’t have a lot of ‘academic’, ‘tough’, ‘unusual’ words in your essays, not a big problem. most important things are writing in a logical way, grammatically correct sentences, answer the questions asked in the prompt, state your opinion clearly.
> 
> Essays must have an intro, body and conclusion. This is important.In some cases, intro and conclusion are almost the same, just try to rephrase it conclusion.
> 
> Try to develop a sort of template of your own to write the argumentative essays. There are generic sentences with good vocabulary that you can use for different topics.
> 
> Again, I would like to reiterate that you don’t have to know a lot of academic words, your opinion doesn’t matter, write to the point. Trust me on that, If PTE was supposed to be a test of that sort, I wouldn’t have got 87. Definitely, I got lucky to get that much, but even without the luck, I am now confident that I would get 79.
> 
> Having said that, there are some things that will help to get a better score. In my opinion, good grasps on general knowledge helps to answer questions in the test as some of the answers you kinda know intuitively. Plus people from a science background tend to do better because some of the topics, specially in reading, they already have sort of primary knowledge. ( I am not sure I expressed myself clearly).
> 
> And above everything, consider this as a test, just like any other test, you will have to practice a lot if you want a good score. Consider my case, on the first scored test I scored 62. Surely my knowledge of English didn’t dramatically improve within a few weeks. That proves my point. Treat it like a test, there’s way around to get a good score without knowing a lot.
> 
> 2 Official books from PTE are quite detailed and helpful. So if you can get your hands on those, hold them tight.


Thank you for your suggestions. Could you please send me your materials.


----------



## shreyajohn

*Hi Aloka*



alokagrawal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anybody appeared for their PTE test in Jns training and testing centre LLC Dubai?
> 
> Actually I am planning to appear from there soon. Is the test centre good in terms of sitting arrangement, headphone and other stuffs? If not, then I will opt for Abu dhabi centre.


Appreciate your feedback. Have you given your test in Jns? How was it? I am also planning to give my tests there. Could you guide me on this. Thanks.


----------



## romero2005

Please write the summery for the following

The Industrial Revolution began in the United Kingdom and most of the important technological innovations were British. Mechanized textile production spread to continental Europe in the early 19th century, with important centres in France. A major iron making centre developed in Belgium. Since then industrialization has spread throughout the world. The precise start and end of the Industrial Revolution is still debated among historians, as is the pace of economic and social changes. Gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was broadly stable before the Industrial Revolution and the emergence of the modern capitalist economy, while the Industrial Revolution began an era of per-capita economic growth in capitalist economies. Economic historians are in agreement that the onset of the Industrial Revolution is the most important event in the history of humanity since the domestication of animals and plants.


----------



## shreyajohn

*Hi Lisa*



lisa.abraham07 said:


> i did PTE yesterday in The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai. all over UAE, we got only 2 exam centers and this center was good, no issues i faced.


Could you update us on your overall experience with the center and exam. Thanks


----------



## misecmisc

romero2005 said:


> Please write the summery for the following
> 
> The Industrial Revolution began in the United Kingdom and most of the important technological innovations were British. Mechanized textile production spread to continental Europe in the early 19th century, with important centres in France. A major iron making centre developed in Belgium. Since then industrialization has spread throughout the world. The precise start and end of the Industrial Revolution is still debated among historians, as is the pace of economic and social changes. Gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was broadly stable before the Industrial Revolution and the emergence of the modern capitalist economy, while the Industrial Revolution began an era of per-capita economic growth in capitalist economies. Economic historians are in agreement that the onset of the Industrial Revolution is the most important event in the history of humanity since the domestication of animals and plants.


My try for it:
Industrial Revolution which began in the United Kingdom, though its exact period is still debated, was a historic event, in that it had the most technological innovations including automated textile generation and lead the beginning of per-capita economic development in capitalist economies.

Can somebody please correct me in my above attempt and please provide me areas for improvement in summarizing section in writing section? Thanks.


----------



## shreyajohn

*hi Tofy*



tofy79 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I am also in Dubai and looking to get PTE-A Exam soon,
> Did you got with them only exam, or also training, is so dose training worth?
> 
> what your feedback about exam place , is it comfortable place?
> 
> Also, what about your Result?
> wish you all the best!


When are you giving your exams. Have you selected a center.


----------



## quantum07

misecmisc said:


> My try for it:
> Industrial Revolution which began in the United Kingdom, though its exact period is still debated, was a historic event, in that it had the most technological innovations including automated textile generation and lead the beginning of per-capita economic development in capitalist economies.
> 
> Can somebody please correct me in my above attempt and please provide me areas for improvement in summarizing section in writing section? Thanks.


Write short summaries, The one you wrote is 42 words and why i am against long summaries is because you end up making lots of grammatical errors.

The ideal summary should be 25 to 30 words.


----------



## shreyajohn

*Hi Suhaz*



suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I attended PTE A exam 6 times and I cleared it yesterday.
> Scores are L/R/S/W are 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> My earlier scores were like,
> 
> 1st attempt : 28 FEB 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/65/58/73
> 
> 2nd attempt : 12 MAR 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 66/68/54/72
> 
> My passport expired
> 
> 3rd attempt : 14 JULY 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/67/47/78
> 
> 4th attempt : 13 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 67/77/61/71
> 
> 5th attempt : 21 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 69/61/59/72
> 
> 6th attempt : 28 SEP 2016
> 
> L/R/S/W - 76/70/80/74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled in the speaking section. I was nervous I could not speak fluently. I started to read news papers and recorded in my mobile and listened. Watched CNN student news in youtube with subtitle. This helped a lot.
> 
> I can share few retell lecture topics.
> 
> # Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
> # Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
> # Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
> # Growing population and waste management
> # Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
> # NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.
> 
> Suhas



Which center did you give the test in UAE. I am also going through the same situation. I loose marks for speaking.


----------



## imanick

*PTE-2nd attempt-low speaking scores*

Hi friends, 
I gave my 2nd attempt again on Oct 24 and good very marks in LRW- 69, 67 and 90. But speaking I got only 39 which is less than first attempt-49. 
Will female voice have an effect here ? 

1st attempt : OF-46 , pronunciation-33
2nd attempt: OF-35, pronunciation-19

I am sure that my OF and pronunciation is not that bad. Can you please suggest the position of mic, or should we start speaking after blue bar appears ?
My display image was easy. Retell lecture-> I told everything with format. out of 12 repeat sentences,I told 10 exactly the same.
one mistake was, in 2/3 graphs and 2 retell lecture, before concluding recording completed and so my sentence was cut.

It is really frustrating to take 3rd attempt, without knowing what is wrong.
My speaking is not that bad and 2nd test was very easy. I will post the questions soon!.
I am preparing a document with answers.


----------



## commie_rick

My exam is next week &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## scorpionking

commie_rick said:


> My exam is next week ��


All the very best. :mod:


----------



## samcool80

chubs3 said:


> Hey Samcool80,
> 
> 
> 
> Can u post the link here? It would be of great help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chubasco




I wanted to post the link but since I am new to this forum it won't allow me to post any links... Just search on qoura you will get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

samcool80 said:


> I wanted to post the link but since I am new to this forum it won't allow me to post any links... Just search on qoura you will get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sam,
i searched on quora but could not find that stuff.
Could u mail it to me <[B]SNIP[/B]>? *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> My exam is next week ��


All the best to you.


----------



## misecmisc

quantum07 said:


> Write short summaries, The one you wrote is 42 words and why i am against long summaries is because you end up making lots of grammatical errors.
> 
> The ideal summary should be 25 to 30 words.


For summarize text in writing section, it should be in only one sentence - correct?


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> My try for it:
> Industrial Revolution which began in the United Kingdom, though its exact period is still debated, was a historic event, in that it had the most technological innovations including automated textile generation and lead the beginning of per-capita economic development in capitalist economies.
> 
> Can somebody please correct me in my above attempt and please provide me areas for improvement in summarizing section in writing section? Thanks.


Any more feedback on the above try for summarize section in writing, please? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those of you, who have given PTE-Academic test recently (means in the last 3 months), which questions in it you had found were very hard and so would require more practice? Some ideas please. Thanks.


Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## menikhlesh

*sentence summary*



misecmisc said:


> Any more feedback on the above try for summarize section in writing, please? Thanks.


I would have written like this :-

Industrial revolution, the most important event spread around UK and France in the 19th century and laid the foundations of economic and social changes.


----------



## paramSG

quantum07 said:


> Write short summaries, The one you wrote is 42 words and why i am against long summaries is because you end up making lots of grammatical errors.
> 
> The ideal summary should be 25 to 30 words.


Thanks quantum07.
I do agree that summary should be of max 30 words.

Can you please review my summary and give your comments?

"Since the industrial revolution has started all over the world, GDP per capita has become more volatile; however, it is the most important event in the history of humanity." (29 words)


----------



## imanick

*Hi Aditya*



aditya_barca said:


> Well i scored 21 first time in spelling and next time i reviewed everything and got 90 in writing with 86 in spelling. So its just abt reviewing all u type. Hope thats some encouragement to u.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Hi Adi, 
i followed the same technique and typed all correctly .. and i got 89 in spelling and 90 in writing. Thanks for the inputs. 

reading and listening i got 69 and 67 each. Please let me know on the speaking part. 
Mine is S-49 OF-46 Pronunciation -33
S-39 OF-35 Pron-19 .. in 2nd attempt .very bad .. 
Some mistake i am doing. The test was very easy and i told content correctly with proper fluency.


----------



## RK65

romero2005 said:


> Please write the summery for the following
> 
> The Industrial Revolution began in the United Kingdom and most of the important technological innovations were British. Mechanized textile production spread to continental Europe in the early 19th century, with important centres in France. A major iron making centre developed in Belgium. Since then industrialization has spread throughout the world. The precise start and end of the Industrial Revolution is still debated among historians, as is the pace of economic and social changes. Gross domestic product (GDP) per capita was broadly stable before the Industrial Revolution and the emergence of the modern capitalist economy, while the Industrial Revolution began an era of per-capita economic growth in capitalist economies. Economic historians are in agreement that the onset of the Industrial Revolution is the most important event in the history of humanity since the domestication of animals and plants.


How is this summary. 

The Industrial Revolution which started in 19th century across the world helped to improve GDP per capita, which was remain constant before this; Thus, it is considered as phenomenal event in the past.


----------



## adckbj88

liverloverboy said:


> eminemkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling.
> It's so close, all u can do is to be very careful about your spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> this pte is really weird. before i submitted by essays etc or anything with writing, i checked everything.... and i got 68. so weird
Click to expand...

Hi, 
I happed to do a little research as to why we get so little score in Written when our other scores is excellent.

I happen to learn tht the computer makes a decision in the initial phase of our test as to what english type we are using( americal, british, etc). So if it determins lets say its british english, and while writing we use american english, the spelling scores will reduce.

So be careful to use correct english and use ut theu the end.


----------



## scorpionking

imanick said:


> Hi Adi,
> i followed the same technique and typed all correctly .. and i got 89 in spelling and 90 in writing. Thanks for the inputs.
> 
> reading and listening i got 69 and 67 each. Please let me know on the speaking part.
> Mine is S-49 OF-46 Pronunciation -33
> S-39 OF-35 Pron-19 .. in 2nd attempt .very bad ..
> Some mistake i am doing. The test was very easy and i told content correctly with proper fluency.


Test the mic and make sure you can hear your voice without any echo and clearly. I suggest to change to other center and try once.


----------



## bluewater2000

quantum07 said:


> Hey there peeps
> 
> Appeared for PTE A on 10th of September and got what I wanted
> Prepared for 3 days and gave my test, my scores are
> 
> Speaking 90
> Reading 79
> Listening 82
> Writing 73
> 
> Could have done better in writing but well, I am happy with my scores because i hardly had a chance to practise the essay writing and summary.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members who posted valuable materials which helped me in my preparations.


Congratulations, Quantum07! I am new to this forum and looking for some material to prepare for PTE-A. Could you please share your material? I've scheduled my exam for Nov 4th. Thank you!


----------



## romero2005

misecmisc said:


> My try for it:
> Industrial Revolution which began in the United Kingdom, though its exact period is still debated, was a historic event, in that it had the most technological innovations including automated textile generation and lead the beginning of per-capita economic development in capitalist economies.
> 
> Can somebody please correct me in my above attempt and please provide me areas for improvement in summarizing section in writing section? Thanks.


tooo long bro....also do not use examples, i mean textile.becoz para mention more than textlile.


----------



## romero2005

RK65 said:


> How is this summary.
> 
> The Industrial Revolution which started in 19th century across the world helped to improve GDP per capita, which was remain constant before this; Thus, it is considered as phenomenal event in the past.


why u mention 19 century?


----------



## quantum07

*Summarize Written Text*

How did I practice.
this should help you all

Strategy
The idea here is to simplify the text into one grammatically correct sentence. The use of conjunctions over here can be employed, if suitable. Go through the passage given and understand what is being presented. There may be several facts and figures presented, and you do not need to include them all in your summary. You should have one crisp sentence that conveys the general idea that the passage is trying to convey.
The summary sentence word count needs to be 5-75 words. Anything shorter or longer and you get zero score. Make sure your grammar and spellings are correct. A general rule is to avoid using any word of which spelling you are unsure. The summary made should make sense if viewed in conjunction with any of the other sentences in the main passage.

Making complete sentences free from grammatical errors is very important. Do not make your sentence too long or complex. Between 10-35 words is enough. It is better to write simple than writing longer and compromising on grammar.


----------



## AtifMalik

Please suggest if the summary is right? from every aspect. Also please let me know if there is any Grammetical error.

The United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) has released a new report on anthropogenic climate change. The findings of the report include the following:

The world's average surface temperature has increased by around 0.74°C over the past 100 years (1906 - 2005). A warming of about 0.2°C is projected for each of the next two decades.

The best estimates for sea-level rise due to ocean expansion and glacier melt by the end of the century (compared to 1989 - 1999 levels) have narrowed to 28 - 58 cm, versus 9 - 88 cm in the 2001 report, due to improved understanding. However, larger values of up to 1 m by 2100 cannot be ruled out if ice sheets continue to melt as temperature rises.

Sea ice is projected to shrink in both the Arctic and Antarctic regions. Large areas of the Arctic Ocean could lose year-round ice cover by the end of the 21st century if human emissions reach the higher end of current estimates. The extent of Arctic sea ice has already shrunk by about 2.7 per cent per decade since 1978, with the summer minimum declining by about 7.1 per cent per decade.
Snow cover has decreased in most regions, especially in spring. The maximum extent of frozen ground in the winter/spring season decreased by about 7 per cent in the Northern Hemisphere over the latter half of the 20th century. The average freezing date for rivers and lakes in the Northern Hemisphere over the past 150 years has arrived later by some 5.8 days per century, while the average break-up date has arrived earlier by 6.5 days per century.

It is "very likely" that precipitation will increase at high latitudes and "likely" it will decrease over most subtropical land regions. The pattern of these changes is similar to what has been observed during the 20th century.

Summary


The United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change issued a report on climate which reveals alarming rise in global warming, resulting in an in increase in sea levels due to melting of snow in freezing oceans, which is expected to rise even further in future.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

For speaking section, some tips please, which can be used through out the questions of this speaking section? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

AtifMalik said:


> Please suggest if the summary is right? from every aspect. Also please let me know if there is any Grammetical error.
> 
> The United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) has released a new report on anthropogenic climate change. The findings of the report include the following:
> 
> The world's average surface temperature has increased by around 0.74°C over the past 100 years (1906 - 2005). A warming of about 0.2°C is projected for each of the next two decades.
> 
> The best estimates for sea-level rise due to ocean expansion and glacier melt by the end of the century (compared to 1989 - 1999 levels) have narrowed to 28 - 58 cm, versus 9 - 88 cm in the 2001 report, due to improved understanding. However, larger values of up to 1 m by 2100 cannot be ruled out if ice sheets continue to melt as temperature rises.
> 
> Sea ice is projected to shrink in both the Arctic and Antarctic regions. Large areas of the Arctic Ocean could lose year-round ice cover by the end of the 21st century if human emissions reach the higher end of current estimates. The extent of Arctic sea ice has already shrunk by about 2.7 per cent per decade since 1978, with the summer minimum declining by about 7.1 per cent per decade.
> Snow cover has decreased in most regions, especially in spring. The maximum extent of frozen ground in the winter/spring season decreased by about 7 per cent in the Northern Hemisphere over the latter half of the 20th century. The average freezing date for rivers and lakes in the Northern Hemisphere over the past 150 years has arrived later by some 5.8 days per century, while the average break-up date has arrived earlier by 6.5 days per century.
> 
> It is "very likely" that precipitation will increase at high latitudes and "likely" it will decrease over most subtropical land regions. The pattern of these changes is similar to what has been observed during the 20th century.
> 
> Summary
> 
> 
> The United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change issued a report on climate which reveals alarming rise in global warming, resulting in an in increase in sea levels due to melting of snow in freezing oceans, which is expected to rise even further in future.


My try for the above paragraph's summary is below:

Recent research by United Nations suggested a rise in temperature, which has lead to melting of ice and increase of sea-level and would result into higher rainfall for areas near the poles.

So please help me by correcting me through giving your feedback on my above summary. Thanks.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> Congrats.
> I am still not able to clearly understand your advice here. You are saying - Please speak like u r mugging up your history book - Please explain in slightly more detail and in which part it would be more helpful in speaking section? Thanks.
> For speaking section, is oral fluency the most important thing to get more marks? Please suggest. Thanks.




Yes oral fluency is the most important thing. Indian accent is actually very clear already. no need to put any effort on that front. Just you will need to speak fast. I finished my Read aloud in 15-20 seconds. 

For describe image, I had 4 sentences ready. This graph talks about.. , Highest val, Lowest val, and the conclusion is. Frankly conclusion was also a template. In conclusion, the general trend of the graph is a gradual/steep increase/decrease in values. or In conclusion, values in the graph are stable/fluctuating across the range..

similarly for retell, I noted down some words . And I filled it in this template. 
The speaker talks about {topic sentence}. The important aspects of this are{ some words used by the speaker}. The speaker elaborates by stating examples such as {some more words by the speaker}. In conclusion, the speaker talks about the importance of the topic sentence.

In both these sections if sometime was left (more that 15 seconds) and if I was sure I could add something after this I would add to it. But only after saying these 4 sentences.

Grammar doesnt matter. Just speak fast. If you are done click next before the mic closes. Sometimes I finished in describe image in 30 seconds. I clicked next immediately. That wasn't the case in my first two attempts. I think oral fluency is only abt words per min. 

I will paste my wrong and right recording soon. I am not sure abt other accents but I think with Indian accent you wont have to worry abt clarity. however fast and unclear u feel you are.


----------



## samcool80

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE




I would need these materials... Exam date 11 November. 

Email id is <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE




@quantum07 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

scorpionking said:


> Hi - Congrats. Need help on Reading. Is there any strategy for Reading (Fill in the blanks and Reorder Para)?



Actually I didnt face a problem in the reading section, so no strategy as such. Hey one thing is if you make a lot of mistake in Read aloud, it affects your reading section.


----------



## quantum07

samcool80 said:


> @quantum07
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will email you the materials soon. have to email it to so many of them. also i am adding few more strategies, so I would request you to give me time until the weekend.

when is your exam, if it is next week or so, i will send you asap.


----------



## lav2016

Mir0 said:


> First of all congratulations, that is quite an achievement.:cheer2::cheer2:
> Can you please do us a favor and attach a reading of yours for the same paragraph using the two methods:
> 1- Clear and loud.
> 2- The method you have used to achieve the 90s.
> 
> Secondly, can you please give a hint on how you did the "describe image" you explained in details or you stuck with the main ideas and kept it as simple as possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


ya I will post the recordings soon. No details, 4 standard sentences and any simple thing after that like value of population in 2007 is 65% even I was not accurate or relevant sometimes. Just talk fast, nothing else. Practice it though. I practiced with the template all tests of Macmillan and practice plus. and repeatedly did the CD in official guide (practice tests), until i was confident. If you have nothing to say click next soon, in all sections of the speaking. Don't get "Forced Complete"d. 

My husband even joked that pick a BackStreetBoys song and just read out the lyrics in the exam. (JOKE)


----------



## lav2016

One thing is if you need 79+ in the main test make sure u get 70+ in the practice test in all sections. I took the practice test 6 times in total. and PTE thrice. First time was worth it, to get that actual feel. Second PTE exam was a waste. Third was successful 

Answer short questions is slightly different from the practice test. Rest are the same.


----------



## imanick

*Hi Scorpion*



scorpionking said:


> Test the mic and make sure you can hear your voice without any echo and clearly. I suggest to change to other center and try once.


yes i changed the center. First time i wrote in Chopras Bangalore
and 2nd time in coimbatore. 

First attempt test was very difficult, but 2nd one was very easy and i felt satisfied after giving the test. But speaking scores have turned out to be very bad.


----------



## quantum07

lav2016 said:


> One thing is if you need 79+ in the main test make sure u get 70+ in the practice test in all sections. I took the practice test 6 times in total. and PTE thrice. First time was worth it, to get that actual feel. Second PTE exam was a waste. Third was successful
> 
> Answer short questions is slightly different from the practice test. Rest are the same.


I never scored above 70+ in any practice tests yet i ended up scoring 90.


----------



## imanick

hi Lav, congrats on ur persistent effort! 
Just give us the right and wrong recording for read aloud, desc image and retell lecture pls.. It will help us a lot.

Also was there any difference in the position of the mic from the last 2 attempts and this one ?
Even i spoke like a newsreader twice for RA and dint help! 



lav2016 said:


> Yes oral fluency is the most important thing. Indian accent is actually very clear already. no need to put any effort on that front. Just you will need to speak fast. I finished my Read aloud in 15-20 seconds.
> 
> For describe image, I had 4 sentences ready. This graph talks about.. , Highest val, Lowest val, and the conclusion is. Frankly conclusion was also a template. In conclusion, the general trend of the graph is a gradual/steep increase/decrease in values. or In conclusion, values in the graph are stable/fluctuating across the range..
> 
> similarly for retell, I noted down some words . And I filled it in this template.
> The speaker talks about {topic sentence}. The important aspects of this are{ some words used by the speaker}. The speaker elaborates by stating examples such as {some more words by the speaker}. In conclusion, the speaker talks about the importance of the topic sentence.
> 
> In both these sections if sometime was left (more that 15 seconds) and if I was sure I could add something after this I would add to it. But only after saying these 4 sentences.
> 
> Grammar doesnt matter. Just speak fast. If you are done click next before the mic closes. Sometimes I finished in describe image in 30 seconds. I clicked next immediately. That wasn't the case in my first two attempts. I think oral fluency is only abt words per min.
> 
> I will paste my wrong and right recording soon. I am not sure abt other accents but I think with Indian accent you wont have to worry abt clarity. however fast and unclear u feel you are.


----------



## imanick

*Summarize spoken text-2 questions*

Hi friends,
i followed the E2language.com method: 

I got the below twice in my real exam and I wrote like this 
"The speaker is speaking about view of the universe as constant and how Einstein's theory changed the view. He mentioned that astronomers and philosophers were thinking that universe was fixed and unchangeable, where the celestial bodies are tracking the path, but the view changed after Einstein discovered that universe is dynamic and changing. He finally concluded that the credit of honor goes to Edward Hubble in the late 1920's.

2nd one about sound receptors
I wrote like this “ The main lecture was about sound receptors and how they work. He mentioned that these little flappy, sneaky things are amazing and they convert vibrational energy to an ear liquid vibration. They also convert the physical signals to electrical motion. He finally invited all the students, particularly MIT ones to learn more about these remarkable things”


----------



## scorpionking

lav2016 said:


> One thing is if you need 79+ in the main test make sure u get 70+ in the practice test in all sections. I took the practice test 6 times in total. and PTE thrice. First time was worth it, to get that actual feel. Second PTE exam was a waste. Third was successful
> 
> Answer short questions is slightly different from the practice test. Rest are the same.


Question on the practice test. Do you get the same question set for the scored practice test? of every time you buy Gold kit, you get different set of questions?


----------



## scorpionking

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> i followed the E2language.com method:
> 
> I got the below twice in my real exam and I wrote like this
> "The speaker is speaking about view of the universe as constant and how Einstein's theory changed the view. He mentioned that astronomers and philosophers were thinking that universe was fixed and unchangeable, where the celestial bodies are tracking the path, but the view changed after Einstein discovered that universe is dynamic and changing. He finally concluded that the credit of honor goes to Edward Hubble in the late 1920's.
> 
> 2nd one about sound receptors
> I wrote like this “ The main lecture was about sound receptors and how they work. He mentioned that these little flappy, sneaky things are amazing and they convert vibrational energy to an ear liquid vibration. They also convert the physical signals to electrical motion. He finally invited all the students, particularly MIT ones to learn more about these remarkable things”


I would suggest that, you don't use texts such as "He mentioned too many times". Use once in the beginning to relate to the topic, and after that write only about the content. If you are not having too many points, you may use these as fillers.


----------



## EraySa

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those of you, who have given PTE-Academic test recently (means in the last 3 months), which questions in it you had found were very hard and so would require more practice? Some ideas please. Thanks.


repeat sentence and write from dictation.

Maybe my short-term memory is not good enough but if the sentences is not complex, I can remember whole sentences. In case of sentences with academic vocabulary, it may be very struggled

Also, time management in reading section is very tough, I had to reply last 3 question in a minute  anyhow I get 61 from reading section, this was surprising.
I guess the exam evaluate your reading ability by using other sections.


----------



## EraySa

chubs3 said:


> Hi Sam,
> i searched on quora but could not find that stuff.
> Could u mail it to me <[B]SNIP[/B]>?


I am not sure which link you are talking about, but I found one..

https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-websites-for-practicing-PTE-exam


----------



## chubs3

EraySa said:


> I am not sure which link you are talking about, but I found one..
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-websites-for-practicing-PTE-exam


Hey EraySa,

Thanks a lot.

Chubasco


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> i followed the E2language.com method:
> 
> I got the below twice in my real exam and I wrote like this
> "The speaker is speaking about view of the universe as constant and how Einstein's theory changed the view. He mentioned that astronomers and philosophers were thinking that universe was fixed and unchangeable, where the celestial bodies are tracking the path, but the view changed after Einstein discovered that universe is dynamic and changing. He finally concluded that the credit of honor goes to Edward Hubble in the late 1920's.
> 
> 2nd one about sound receptors
> I wrote like this “ The main lecture was about sound receptors and how they work. He mentioned that these little flappy, sneaky things are amazing and they convert vibrational energy to an ear liquid vibration. They also convert the physical signals to electrical motion. He finally invited all the students, particularly MIT ones to learn more about these remarkable things”


Can you please let us know your scores after using the templates given by E2Language.com. Even I also wanted to use and would like to hear feedback.
Thank you.


----------



## samcool80

Apologies for sending my email address... 

I Wil be Will be mindful next time onwards.. 

Great to see such awesome moderators.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80

quantum07 said:


> I will email you the materials soon. have to email it to so many of them. also i am adding few more strategies, so I would request you to give me time until the weekend.
> 
> when is your exam, if it is next week or so, i will send you asap.




Thanks alot.. Will wait for the weekend... My exam in on 11 November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005

EraySa said:


> I am not sure which link you are talking about, but I found one..
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-websites-for-practicing-PTE-exam


thanks for this


----------



## misecmisc

I gave a practice test and got below score for skills:
G 47, OF 65, P 64, V 65

How to increase the marks for these skills? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

EraySa said:


> repeat sentence and write from dictation.
> 
> Maybe my short-term memory is not good enough but if the sentences is not complex, I can remember whole sentences. In case of sentences with academic vocabulary, it may be very struggled
> 
> Also, time management in reading section is very tough, I had to reply last 3 question in a minute  anyhow I get 61 from reading section, this was surprising.
> I guess the exam evaluate your reading ability by using other sections.


Just to clarify - the above test, which you are referring to, in which you attempted 3 questions in a minute - was this test a practice PTE-Academic test or a real test? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> I gave a practice test and got below score for skills:
> G 47, OF 65, P 64, V 65
> 
> How to increase the marks for these skills? Please suggest. Thanks.


How much did you score for LRSW ? Please advise


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> how much did you score for lrsw ? Please advise


l 55 r 60 s 59 w 61


----------



## imanick

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Can you please let us know your scores after using the templates given by E2Language.com. Even I also wanted to use and would like to hear feedback.
> Thank you.


Hi BirdEyetoPR, 

E2language.com webinars are very good for template. 
1st attempt: SWRL : 49/53/58/46 (Listening-> I missed 4 questions WFD)
2nd attempt: SWRL: 39/90/69/67 (i checked the spelling)

Enabling scores: 
Grammar/OF/pronunciation/spelling/vocabulary/WD
1st at: 86/49//33/23/65/78
2nd at: 90/35/19/89/86/90


----------



## ksrikanthh

ksrikanthh said:


> How much did you score for LRSW ? Please advise


Hi misemisc 

I think you can spend some time to focus on your grammar. 

What is your expected score in pte?

65 or 79 in all sections?


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> I gave a practice test and got below score for skills:
> G 47, OF 65, P 64, V 65
> 
> How to increase the marks for these skills? Please suggest. Thanks.


I think you can spend some time to focus on your grammar. 

What is your expected score in pte?

65 or 79 in all sections?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

How to improve grammar section?

I think my grammar is ok, but the marks I got for grammar is very less, so it implies that my grammar is not good.

Is there any good URL to improve grammar from PTE perspective? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## quantum07

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How to improve grammar section?
> 
> I think my grammar is ok, but the marks I got for grammar is very less, so it implies that my grammar is not good.
> 
> Is there any good URL to improve grammar from PTE perspective? Please suggest. Thanks.


grammarly.com


----------



## NP101

As I told you Guyz I will come up with some tips here is the first one

1-Every single test has been designed/marked according to the difficulty level, So if you score 1 out of 3 you will be marked according to that level 
REASON
Why people say I have missed 3 question or 2 but still I have scored 90 in this section, that's why.

See you soon with some more 
No negative comments, take it or leave it
Cheers


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Anyone who has given the PTE-Academic test over the last 2 weeks? I mean the real test, not the practice test. So how was your PTE-Academic test? Which sections did you find difficult in it? I heard in some post regarding some videos being used. So can you please let me know in which section and which question type now contains videos? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Based on my observation over the past few days, one thing which I would like to say is that this thread is a great thread. A lot of very helpful tips and advice from experienced people, who have already given the PTE-Academic test earlier, are in this thread. I would like to say a big thank you to all of you for helping me in my preparation for the PTE-Academic test. I came to know about PTE-Academic test one week back. But due to the helpful guidance from you all in this thread, I am feeling some confidence in me to give this test. I had planned to give this test by end of next week, so I will see beyond next week, how much more time I would need for preparing for this test. Thanks again to all of you for helping me to prepare for my PTE-Academic test. May you all be happy always.

By the way, Happy Diwali to all of you too.


----------



## commie_rick

lav2016 said:


> Yes oral fluency is the most important thing. Indian accent is actually very clear already. no need to put any effort on that front. Just you will need to speak fast. I finished my Read aloud in 15-20 seconds.
> 
> For describe image*, I had 4 sentences ready. This graph talks about.. , Highest val, Lowest val, and the conclusion is. Frankly conclusion was also a template. In conclusion, the general trend of the graph is a gradual/steep increase/decrease in values. or In conclusion, values in the graph are stable/fluctuating across the range*..
> 
> similarly for retell, I noted down some words . And I filled it in this template.
> The speaker talks about {topic sentence}. The important aspects of this are{ some words used by the speaker}. The speaker elaborates by stating examples such as {some more words by the speaker}. In conclusion, the speaker talks about the importance of the topic sentence.
> 
> In both these sections if sometime was left (more that 15 seconds) and if I was sure I could add something after this I would add to it. But only after saying these 4 sentences.
> 
> Grammar doesnt matter. Just speak fast. If you are done click next before the mic closes. Sometimes I finished in describe image in 30 seconds. I clicked next immediately. That wasn't the case in my first two attempts. I think oral fluency is only abt words per min.
> 
> I will paste my wrong and right recording soon. I am not sure abt other accents but I think with Indian accent you wont have to worry abt clarity. however fast and unclear u feel you are.



agree with this. this was widely preached in tutorial videos. i will be using that for my exam next week

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## commie_rick

samcool80 said:


> Thanks alot.. Will wait for the weekend... My exam in on 11 November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




my exam is a week before yours. good luck


----------



## happyjourney

NP101 said:


> As I told you Guyz I will come up with some tips here is the first one
> 
> 1-Every single test has been designed/marked according to the difficulty level, So if you score 1 out of 3 you will be marked according to that level
> REASON
> Why people say I have missed 3 question or 2 but still I have scored 90 in this section, that's why.
> 
> See you soon with some more
> No negative comments, take it or leave it
> Cheers


Sorry, You every single question in the test?


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> my exam is a week before yours. good luck


All the best to you.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

In the write from dictation section, do we need to put the punctuation marks wherever it is needed? Or, only the sentence's words matter and not the comma, exclamation mark, question mark? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ahmish

*Retell lecture template*

Does anyone have the template of Retell a lecture given by E2Language?


----------



## narainkumar

hey 
can you please send me the PTE material as well 
I am aiming for 79+ always miss by 4-6 points in one module 
thanks


----------



## narainkumar

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE


hey 
can you please send me the PTE material as well 
I am aiming for 79+ always miss by 4-6 points in one module 
thanks


----------



## commie_rick

Hi Guys,

need help on the structure of this essay, i combined some of the advises and tips provided in this forum. Honest comments please













233 words

While there have been numerous discussions and debates on reviving classical languages such as Latin and Greek because education is more about training the mind than career, I opine that these languages should not be re-introduced into the school’s curriculum.*[ should put something like -this I will further discuss and support my position in the following points ?]*


Firstly, Latin and Greek are termed as classical languages due to obvious reasons ; they are not used frequently , partly is due to the decline of these civilization.Moreover, introducing it to the school will not benefit the students as there is no such relevant usage outside the school.


Secondly, too much resources and time will have to be set aside to teach languages which may not generate much benefits.

Instead, student should be encouraged, taught subjects and skills which are beneficial to acquiring a job upon graduation and relevant to the country’s major economy. For example, the economics of cities like Singapore and Hong Kong which are big financial centres of south east asia will not have much use with Latin and Greek, rather mathematics and financial knowledge will be most applicable.

To conclude, while there are supporters who stand by the reintroduction of classical languages into school curriculum, I strongly believe that this should not happen because these languages have minimal relevance to acquiring a job and takes up too much time and resources.


_alternate conclusion.
_

In conclusion, the fact that English being a widely used language surpass classical languages in its beneficial and thus it should remain status quo; “ dead” language. 
*[comments please]*


----------



## paramSG

commie_rick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> need help on the structure of this essay, i combined some of the advises and tips provided in this forum. Honest comments please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233 words
> 
> While there have been numerous discussions and debates on reviving classical languages such as Latin and Greek because education is more about training the mind than career, I opine that these languages should not be re-introduced into the school’s curriculum.*[ should put something like -this I will further discuss and support my position in the following points ?]*
> 
> 
> Firstly, Latin and Greek are termed as classical languages due to obvious reasons ; they are not used frequently , partly is due to the decline of these civilization.Moreover, introducing it to the school will not benefit the students as there is no such relevant usage outside the school.
> 
> 
> Secondly, too much resources and time will have to be set aside to teach languages which may not generate much benefits.
> 
> Instead, student should be encouraged, taught subjects and skills which are beneficial to acquiring a job upon graduation and relevant to the country’s major economy. For example, the economics of cities like Singapore and Hong Kong which are big financial centres of south east asia will not have much use with Latin and Greek, rather mathematics and financial knowledge will be most applicable.
> 
> To conclude, while there are supporters who stand by the reintroduction of classical languages into school curriculum, I strongly believe that this should not happen because these languages have minimal relevance to acquiring a job and takes up too much time and resources.
> 
> 
> _alternate conclusion.
> _
> 
> In conclusion, the fact that English being a widely used language surpass classical languages in its beneficial and thus it should remain status quo; “ dead” language.
> *[comments please]*


Hi Commie, your essay looks fine.
I wrote below essay: Please review my essay.

Whether classical languages like Latin and Greek should be re-introduced into the school curriculum or not has been the epicenter of discussion in multiple forums and a conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views both in favor and against the idea of re-introducing classical languages into the school syllabus, through various modes of communication. According to my point of view, classical languages should not be re-introduced into the school curriculum and we cannot deny the negative impacts of this idea. Let us discuss the views in the following paragraphs.

On one hand, there are some benefits of re-introducing classical languages into the school syllabus. For instance, it helps students to learn about Latin and Greek cultures as we all know that the native language is the best source to learn about that culture.

On the other hand, there are some drawbacks of re-introducing classical languages into the school curriculum. As students will have less time to study other subjects such as mathematics, science, and computer, which are more important in school curriculum to get a job. I am alive to the concerns raised by a few people about the positive impact of this; however, upon close examination, we may realize that the reason for the positivity lies in; to learn the classical culture and not the language itself and this principle is universally applicable.

In conclusion, while on one hand there are people who will continue wrangling about the re-introducing the classical languages into the school, however, we cannot be ignorant to the drawbacks of this idea. So I would like to conclude that classical languages such as Latin and Greek should not be re-introduced into the school curriculum. (289 words)


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those of you, who had given the PTE-Academic real test in the last 2 weeks, can you please share your experience? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

From another thread, I got to know that sometimes at various test centers, tests are not getting completed properly due to software issues occurring on the computer on which the test was given.

Had anyone here experienced/got to know about such unfortunate incident regarding PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## quantum07

commie_rick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> need help on the structure of this essay, i combined some of the advises and tips provided in this forum. Honest comments please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233 words
> 
> While there have been numerous discussions and debates on reviving classical languages such as Latin and Greek because education is more about training the mind than career, I opine that these languages should not be re-introduced into the school’s curriculum.*[ should put something like -this I will further discuss and support my position in the following points ?]*
> 
> 
> Firstly, Latin and Greek are termed as classical languages due to obvious reasons ; they are not used frequently , partly is due to the decline of these civilization.Moreover, introducing it to the school will not benefit the students as there is no such relevant usage outside the school.
> 
> 
> Secondly, too much resources and time will have to be set aside to teach languages which may not generate much benefits.
> 
> Instead, student should be encouraged, taught subjects and skills which are beneficial to acquiring a job upon graduation and relevant to the country’s major economy. For example, the economics of cities like Singapore and Hong Kong which are big financial centres of south east asia will not have much use with Latin and Greek, rather mathematics and financial knowledge will be most applicable.
> 
> To conclude, while there are supporters who stand by the reintroduction of classical languages into school curriculum, I strongly believe that this should not happen because these languages have minimal relevance to acquiring a job and takes up too much time and resources.
> 
> 
> _alternate conclusion.
> _
> 
> In conclusion, the fact that English being a widely used language surpass classical languages in its beneficial and thus it should remain status quo; “ dead” language.
> *[comments please]*


Essay looks good but try and finish it off within 205- 210 words.


----------



## ksrikanthh

quantum07 said:


> Essay looks good but try and finish it off within 205- 210 words.


hi Quantum07,

can you please share the materials you have and your tips for scoring 79+ in PTE ? please advise.


----------



## quantum07

paramSG said:


> Hi Commie, your essay looks fine.
> I wrote below essay: Please review my essay.
> 
> Whether classical languages like Latin and Greek should be re-introduced into the school curriculum or not has been the epicenter of discussion in multiple forums and a conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views both in favor and against the idea of re-introducing classical languages into the school syllabus, through various modes of communication. According to my point of view, classical languages should not be re-introduced into the school curriculum and we cannot deny the negative impacts of this idea. Let us discuss the views in the following paragraphs.
> 
> On one hand, there are some benefits of re-introducing classical languages into the school syllabus. For instance, it helps students to learn about Latin and Greek cultures as we all know that the native language is the best source to learn about that culture.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some drawbacks of re-introducing classical languages into the school curriculum. As students will have less time to study other subjects such as mathematics, science, and computer, which are more important in school curriculum to get a job. I am alive to the concerns raised by a few people about the positive impact of this; however, upon close examination, we may realize that the reason for the positivity lies in; to learn the classical culture and not the language itself and this principle is universally applicable.
> 
> In conclusion, while on one hand there are people who will continue wrangling about the re-introducing the classical languages into the school, however, we cannot be ignorant to the drawbacks of this idea. So I would like to conclude that classical languages such as Latin and Greek should not be re-introduced into the school curriculum. (289 words)


Don't write lengthy essay's. 200-210 words should be just fine to get you 90 in writing.


----------



## chubs3

Hi All,
Has anyone given the practice test from www.practicepte.com
Is it good or official site is better?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## commie_rick

quantum07 said:


> Essay looks good but try and finish it off within 205- 210 words.


thanks. more words increases the chances of errors right ?


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> need help on the structure of this essay, i combined some of the advises and tips provided in this forum. Honest comments please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233 words
> 
> While there have been numerous discussions and debates on reviving classical languages such as Latin and Greek because education is more about training the mind than career, I opine that these languages should not be re-introduced into the school’s curriculum.*[ should put something like -this I will further discuss and support my position in the following points ?]*
> 
> 
> Firstly, Latin and Greek are termed as classical languages due to obvious reasons ; they are not used frequently , partly is due to the decline of these civilization.Moreover, introducing it to the school will not benefit the students as there is no such relevant usage outside the school.
> 
> 
> Secondly, too much resources and time will have to be set aside to teach languages which may not generate much benefits.
> 
> Instead, student should be encouraged, taught subjects and skills which are beneficial to acquiring a job upon graduation and relevant to the country’s major economy. For example, the economics of cities like Singapore and Hong Kong which are big financial centres of south east asia will not have much use with Latin and Greek, rather mathematics and financial knowledge will be most applicable.
> 
> To conclude, while there are supporters who stand by the reintroduction of classical languages into school curriculum, I strongly believe that this should not happen because these languages have minimal relevance to acquiring a job and takes up too much time and resources.
> 
> 
> _alternate conclusion.
> _
> 
> In conclusion, the fact that English being a widely used language surpass classical languages in its beneficial and thus it should remain status quo; “ dead” language.
> *[comments please]*




i didnt use much difficult/ fancy words, will it affect my vocabulary scores?


----------



## commie_rick

ksrikanthh said:


> hi Quantum07,
> 
> can you please share the materials you have and your tips for scoring 79+ in PTE ? please advise.


please share the materials with me too


----------



## commie_rick

quantum07 said:


> Essay looks good but try and finish it off within 205- 210 words.



can you comment on my alternate conclusion ? should i be using that?


----------



## commie_rick

Hi paramSG , thanks for the review. My comments below.

1. those in bold are good vocabulalry. i recalled e2language webinar saying something about using word pairs an vocabulary. i think your usage is profound. Might stand a chance with high scores

2. generally vocabularly is good, however i feel that you should say all the pro points first, as these will start the essay on the right direction .

3. you are good to go, just abit of tweaking. nice template. Good luck for your exam on monday !




paramSG said:


> Hi Commie, your essay looks fine.
> I wrote below essay: Please review my essay.
> 
> Whether classical languages like Latin and Greek should be re-introduced into the school curriculum or not has been the epicenter of discussion in multiple forums and a conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different *distinguished individuals* have expressed their views both in favor and against the idea of re-introducing classical languages into the school syllabus, through various modes of communication. According to [Shorten it to - From my point of view] my point of view, classical languages should not be re-introduced into the school curriculum and [remove we cannot... bring this to the body where u will be elaborating it or during the summary you can say - in summary, the negative impacts are ....] we cannot deny the negative impacts of this idea. Let us discuss the views in the following paragraphs.[ <--- Nice narrative]
> 
> [ i feel that you should put the points you are for, in first 2 para] On one hand, there are some benefits of re-introducing classical languages into the school syllabus. For instance, it helps students to learn about Latin and Greek cultures as we all know that the native language is the best source to learn about that culture.
> 
> [ bring this up, say something like first the drawbacks of .....] On the other hand, there are some drawbacks of re-introducing classical languages into the school curriculum. As students will have less time to study other subjects such as mathematics, science, and computer science, which are more important in school curriculum to get a job. I am alive to the concerns raised by a few people about the positive impact of this; however, upon close examination, we may realize that the reason for the positivity lies in; to learn the classical culture and not the language itself and this principle is universally applicable.
> 
> In conclusion, while on one hand there are people who will continue wrangling about the re-introducing the classical languages into the school, *however, we cannot be ignorant to the drawbacks of this idea.* [good sentence to reinfource the points] So I would like to conclude that classical languages such as Latin and Greek should not be re-introduced into the school curriculum. (289 words)


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From another thread, I got to know that sometimes at various test centers, tests are not getting completed properly due to software issues occurring on the computer on which the test was given.
> 
> Had anyone here experienced/got to know about such unfortunate incident regarding PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.



this is worrying. my exam is next week


----------



## commie_rick

hi people,

if the essay question says discuss the advantages and disadvantages. Am i required / should i write what is my stand ? should i keep i neutral just by saying the pros and cons..
please advise.















please advise.


----------



## paramSG

commie_rick said:


> Hi paramSG , thanks for the review. My comments below.
> 
> 1. those in bold are good vocabulalry. i recalled e2language webinar saying something about using word pairs an vocabulary. i think your usage is profound. Might stand a chance with high scores
> 
> 2. generally vocabularly is good, however i feel that you should say all the pro points first, as these will start the essay on the right direction .
> 
> 3. you are good to go, just abit of tweaking. nice template. Good luck for your exam on monday !


Thanks for the review and your valuable comments.


----------



## RK65

*Summarize written text*

Hi ,

Text:

“Mesa Foods, a manufacturer of snack foods that currently markets its products within a relatively small region of the country, has a strong growth potential. Mesa enjoyed a 20 percent increase in profits last year, and its best-selling product, Diabolique Salsa, has had increased sales over each of the past three years. Since Omni Inc. is interested in reaching 14-to-25 year olds, the age group that consumes the most snack food, we should buy Mesa Foods, and concentrate in particular on marketing Diabolique Salsa throughout the country.”

Summary:

Even though Mesa foods,sells snack foods, has existence in some part of the country, it reported good profits in the last year; therefore, Omni Inc is interested to buy mesa foods to expand it's business. 


Please review this and advise. Also, please share your version as well.


----------



## rungbaaz

Omni Inc. is interested to buy Mesa foods, a small sized "snack foods" manufacturing company, because it has shown good profits in selling Diabolique Salsa and has potential to expand the business throughout the country.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

Hello Guys, 
This forum has helped me a lot .. Wish me best of luck. I am preparing for PTE and my exam is on 2nd Nov. 
I need 65 and the previous attempts were scored around 63 in R/L/W and 76 in Speaking.

Any last minute tips will be helpful.


----------



## commie_rick

RK65 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Text:
> 
> “Mesa Foods, a manufacturer of snack foods that currently markets its products within a relatively small region of the country, has a strong growth potential. Mesa enjoyed a 20 percent increase in profits last year, and its best-selling product, Diabolique Salsa, has had increased sales over each of the past three years. Since Omni Inc. is interested in reaching 14-to-25 year olds, the age group that consumes the most snack food, we should buy Mesa Foods, and concentrate in particular on marketing Diabolique Salsa throughout the country.”
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Even though Mesa foods,sells snack foods, has existence in some part of the country, it reported good profits in the last year; therefore, Omni Inc is interested to buy mesa foods to expand it's business.
> 
> Please review this and advise. Also, please share your version as well.



i think your version is ok. however consider putting Omni as the subject.

for example - omni inc should acquire xxx because of xxx which xxxx where xxx


----------



## misecmisc

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hello Guys,
> This forum has helped me a lot .. Wish me best of luck. I am preparing for PTE and my exam is on 2nd Nov.
> I need 65 and the previous attempts were scored around 63 in R/L/W and 76 in Speaking.
> 
> Any last minute tips will be helpful.


All the best to you.


----------



## misecmisc

RK65 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Text:
> 
> “Mesa Foods, a manufacturer of snack foods that currently markets its products within a relatively small region of the country, has a strong growth potential. Mesa enjoyed a 20 percent increase in profits last year, and its best-selling product, Diabolique Salsa, has had increased sales over each of the past three years. Since Omni Inc. is interested in reaching 14-to-25 year olds, the age group that consumes the most snack food, we should buy Mesa Foods, and concentrate in particular on marketing Diabolique Salsa throughout the country.”


My summary for the above text is below:

By utilizing Diabolique Salsa as a snack from Messa Foods, Omni Inc. can achieve tremendous growth by reaching out to teeenagers with this food-item.

Hi All,
Can you please provide some feedback on my above written summary for writing summarized text for the above quoted paragraph? Thanks.


----------



## Sapien

Does anyone know how can I register for PTE with Score Test Center in Sharjah?


----------



## qasim9

Sapien said:


> Does anyone know how can I register for PTE with Score Test Center in Sharjah?


Score Testing Centre. Either email them or contact them via phone if they are still conducting PTE exams. If not, register for the exam in any of the Dubai based centres.


----------



## RK65

commie_rick said:


> i think your version is ok. however consider putting Omni as the subject.
> 
> for example - omni inc should acquire xxx because of xxx which xxxx where xxx


Thanks. I have seen some more paragraphs, Summarize written text, where subject is questionable because it gives a summary considering a couple of evidences. Could we use the summary which starts with "This passage is about ...." ?

Thanks...


----------



## RK65

*Summarize written text*

Hi ,

Text:

Electric trolley cars or trams were once the chief mode of public transportation in the United States. Though they required tracks and electric cables to run, these trolley cars were clean and comfortable. In 1922, auto manufacturer General Motors created a special unit to replace electric trolleys with cars, trucks, and buses. Over the next decade, this group successfully lobbied for laws and regulations that made operating trams more difficult and less profitable. In 1936 General Motors created several front companies for the purpose of purchasing and dismantling the trolley car system. They received substantial investments from Firestone Tire, Standard Oil of California, Phillips Petroleum, and other parties invested in the automotive industry. Some people suspect that these parties wanted to replace trolley cars with buses to make public transportation less desirable, which would then increase automobile sales. The decline of the tram system in North America could be attributed to many things—labor strikes, the Great Depression, regulations that were unfavorable to operators—but perhaps the primary cause was having a group of powerful men from rival sectors of the auto industry working together to ensure its destruction.

Summary:

General Motors and a couple of front end companies worked together with different tactics in automotive industry to replace traditional electricity trolley trams, which were main public transport, with cars, buses and trucks. 

your comments please.


----------



## NP101

happyjourney said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you Guyz I will come up with some tips here is the first one
> 
> 1-Every single test has been designed/marked according to the difficulty level, So if you score 1 out of 3 you will be marked according to that level
> REASON
> Why people say I have missed 3 question or 2 but still I have scored 90 in this section, that's why.
> 
> See you soon with some more
> No negative comments, take it or leave it
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, You every single question in the test?
Click to expand...

Every single test NOT question
Cheers


----------



## snowingreen

Guys, how to add images in this post ?


----------



## misecmisc

NP101 said:


> Every single test NOT question
> Cheers


If I am getting what you are saying, then are you saying that the PTE-Academic test has some overall level of complexity - may be simple, difficult, very-difficult? Then the whole test is assessed based on that complexity level?

If yes, then below questions:
1. How did you got to analyze this information regarding the overall complexity of PTE-Academic test? How many times have you given PTE-Academic test?
2. Then is it that it depends on our luck as to which type of paper whether simple or very difficult, we get?
3. What is the complexity level of the practice tests available on the PTE-Academic website in comparison to the real PTE-Academic test?

So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

RK65 said:


> Thanks. I have seen some more paragraphs, Summarize written text, where subject is questionable because it gives a summary considering a couple of evidences. Could we use the summary which starts with "This passage is about ...." ?
> 
> Thanks...



so far i havent seen any examples for summarize written text where it start with ..the passage is about ....

bumping it up for experts in this forum to comment


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Guys, how to add images in this post ?


use the 'insert image' button, copy and paste the hyper link


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> hi people,
> 
> if the essay question says discuss the advantages and disadvantages. Am i required */ should i write what is my stand ? should i keep i neutral just by saying the pros and cons..*
> please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please advise.




hi everyone , please advise on the above


----------



## menikhlesh

Hi,

People who have given exams recently, can you please guide us on the Answer Short Questions format. 
How the questions are coming and what is the difficulty level. Any strategies...pls


----------



## rungbaaz

commie_rick said:


> hi everyone , please advise on the above


Intro
Pros + example
Cons + example
Conclusion

That will be enough to write 200+ words. You can add your opinion, but that will unnecessary.


----------



## commie_rick

for summarise written text, are we able to start typing when the audio is being played ?


----------



## Sapien

qasim9 said:


> Score Testing Centre.Either email them or contact them via phone if they are still conducting PTE exams. If not, register for the exam in any of the Dubai based centres.


Thank you so much for your reply. 

I dropped them two emails and a couple of Facebook messages and they finally replied to me after quite a time. Unfortunately, they have stopped conducting PTE Academic for a while. Now I will have to go to some Dubai-based centre.

I will have to register for PTE Academic via Pearson VUE, is that correct?


----------



## NP101

misecmisc said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single test NOT question
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> If I am getting what you are saying, then are you saying that the PTE-Academic test has some overall level of complexity - may be simple, difficult, very-difficult? Then the whole test is assessed based on that complexity level?
> 
> If yes, then below questions:
> 1. How did you got to analyze this information regarding the overall complexity of PTE-Academic test? How many times have you given PTE-Academic test?
> 2. Then is it that it depends on our luck as to which type of paper whether simple or very difficult, we get?
> 3. What is the complexity level of the practice tests available on the PTE-Academic website in comparison to the real PTE-Academic test?
> 
> So please suggest. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Don't ask me how many times bud ?
Look if you are really well prepared and all your weapons are ready then there is no difficulty level for you but if you have given the test couple of times then while attempting listening and reading section you will be having an idea what sort of level it is, Specially in fill in the blanks and re order will questions.
Anyways now a days listening section is a bit harder than before as everyone is complaining about it.


----------



## NP101

Tip 2

I don't know why people struggle in speaking section AGAIN NOT TRYING TO BE SMART but I have never scored less than 90 
Speaking section is based on two things 
Pronunciation and fluency 
Try to give your best in READ A LOUD part 
Do not follow the content where it's not required 

1-everyone knows how to describe a table an image etc if you think you are running out of words or Still 10 20 sec are remaining then repeat the same lines you started the image or chart with DO NOT STOP even for a sec speak whatever comes in your mind but with proper pronunciation.

Speaking is the only module in Pte where you can improve yourself in days

All the equipments are up to dates and latest in test centers with noise cancellation features- don't complain ?

I am not 100% sure about it but few people said that's how they mark it 
LIKE 
They give you scores out of 100 not 90 which to some extent I agree as when you punch your Pte scores in your EOI it shows 0 or 1 to 100.

Writing 
Essay 
Whenever I tried to range my words to 220 to avoid mistakes I hardly scored above 79+ so I started to write around 260-270 words result was different 
Almost every essay is available online everywhere 
I hope you all know 95 percent of essays are repetitive 
Cheers


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I would like your advice in how should I proceed here regarding PTE-Academic test. Till now I have not given PTE-Academic test even once. Just for clarity - I am talking about PTE-Academic real test only and not about practice test.

I will be submitting EOI only in Dec-2016 and not before that. So I have almost this whole month of Nov-2016.

So I think I have 2 options here:
Option 1: I prepare for 3 more weeks and give PTE-A test in last week of Nov-2016 in a hope to get good result then.
Option 2: I give PTE-A tests at each weekend, means nearly 4 times this month and the strategy can be to learn from my previous test what I did wrong.

The flexibility, which I am seeing currently is that there is a test center which is readily available, so that i can book a test after just 2 days.

I gave IELTS test nearly 1 year back, though I do not remember anything about it now, but still in that IELTS test, my optimism faced a backstep when the only section, in which I was thinking I would get most marks, in that section itself I got the least marks, which was the speaking section.

So I do not want to be too optimistic about PTE-Academic test, specially when my required target is a little high.

So what will you all suggest, which of the above options should I proceed with - Option 1 or 2 - for PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## menikhlesh

*Answer short questions*



menikhlesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> People who have given exams recently, can you please guide us on the Answer Short Questions format.
> How the questions are coming and what is the difficulty level. Any strategies...pls




Please give best information on this topic please with examples


----------



## commie_rick

i did a few practise and realised that Listening : Multiple choice multiple answer is easy yet difficult.

i tend to 'overchoose' the answers . i.e i chose 3 options but out of the 3 , 1 is incorrect.
This will minus marks , thus i will get 1 mark instead of all.

Thankfully there are only 2-3 of this.


----------



## nardraj123

*PTE-A Mock test*

Hi,

I have been a silent observer of this thread for a while and preparing for PTE-A exam for almost one month now.

I had attempted mock test 1 in ptepractice.com last night and able to score overall 59 but I am aiming for at-least 65 in each module. I hope I can push through it. 

Can expert please provide your thoughts whether it is possible for me to score 65 in real test considering the below mock test score? Thanks.

Communicative Skills

Listening 59
Reading 57
Speaking 65
Writing 59

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90


----------



## Subhash Bohra

*good luck*



FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hello Guys,
> This forum has helped me a lot .. Wish me best of luck. I am preparing for PTE and my exam is on 2nd Nov.
> I need 65 and the previous attempts were scored around 63 in R/L/W and 76 in Speaking.
> 
> Any last minute tips will be helpful.



Good Luck Man !! do well and share your experience and essay topics. I have exam on 05th Nov.


----------



## misecmisc

Subhash Bohra said:


> Good Luck Man !! do well and share your experience and essay topics. I have exam on 05th Nov.


All the best to you.


----------



## Mir0

NP101 said:


> Tip 2
> 
> I don't know why people struggle in speaking section AGAIN NOT TRYING TO BE SMART but I have never scored less than 90
> Speaking section is based on two things
> Pronunciation and fluency
> Try to give your best in READ A LOUD part
> Do not follow the content where it's not required
> 
> 1-everyone knows how to describe a table an image etc if you think you are running out of words or Still 10 20 sec are remaining then repeat the same lines you started the image or chart with DO NOT STOP even for a sec speak whatever comes in your mind but with proper pronunciation.
> 
> Speaking is the only module in Pte where you can improve yourself in days
> 
> All the equipments are up to dates and latest in test centers with noise cancellation features- don't complain ?
> 
> I am not 100% sure about it but few people said that's how they mark it
> LIKE
> They give you scores out of 100 not 90 which to some extent I agree as when you punch your Pte scores in your EOI it shows 0 or 1 to 100.
> 
> Writing
> Essay
> Whenever I tried to range my words to 220 to avoid mistakes I hardly scored above 79+ so I started to write around 260-270 words result was different
> Almost every essay is available online everywhere
> I hope you all know 95 percent of essays are repetitive
> Cheers


Thanks bro for valuable feedback. Can u please guide us how we can get a lsit of tese repetitive essays?? Of course we can find a model answers online, but which essays we should target remains the main point..
Thanks


----------



## lisa.abraham07

*hi*



Sapien said:


> Does anyone know how can I register for PTE with Score Test Center in Sharjah?


They are not functioning right now.. i did my test last week in TEPTH dubai.


----------



## Mir0

lisa.abraham07 said:


> They are not functioning right now.. i did my test last week in TEPTH dubai.


How your experience was ? and how many equipped computers were there ?
Do you recommend it over the one in Barsha ?


----------



## Sapien

lisa.abraham07 said:


> They are not functioning right now.. i did my test last week in TEPTH dubai.


Oh. How was your experience with them? What score did you get and how can I register a PTE Academic test through them? Should I use Pearson VUE site website or through their website?


----------



## Sapien

Would anyone like to share some useful tips for Repeat Sentence. Are we allowed to take notes during this part of exam?


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Sapien said:


> Would anyone like to share some useful tips for Repeat Sentence. Are we allowed to take notes during this part of exam?


Yes, you are allowed to take notes for repeat sentence. 
Erasable Notepad will be with you throughout the exam.


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> One thing is if you need 79+ in the main test make sure u get 70+ in the practice test in all sections. I took the practice test 6 times in total. and PTE thrice. First time was worth it, to get that actual feel. Second PTE exam was a waste. Third was successful
> 
> Answer short questions is slightly different from the practice test. Rest are the same.


Hi, 

Can you post your score report card here without your personal details?

Some of your claims are confusing.....

1. Read a loud very fast in 15sec? : How can we read a unknown paragraph/words in such a faster rate. The rate should be such a way that the words are properly pronounced. Please clarify.

2. Off the topic: PTE sections are interlinked. If we are off topic, it will affect you other sections in content. How did you scored all 90s even with off topics in DI and Retell?

3. Grammar doesn't matter : Means, even with many grammar mistakes you got 90?

4. Speak fast: Even i tried all these trick, speed faster, slower, louder, mic position and did not help. Post your recordings.

5. Which test center you gave the test as we were having conversation over PM here and we both took the tests at both Chopras and Pearson center in Bangalore. 

6. You took 6 times practice test? : Test A and B are always same questions. Why did you took 6 times?

With your claim, you are suppose to upload your report card without your personal details to have a look so that others can see it...

Sorry to say, i can't believe your scores without evidence. Because i have heard your recording before and eager to hear what changes you made.

If you got 90s with so many mistakes, i would like to know the computer number at the test center so that i can take test on the same computer.


Any how congrats... !!!


----------



## EraySa

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify - the above test, which you are referring to, in which you attempted 3 questions in a minute - was this test a practice PTE-Academic test or a real test? Please clarify. Thanks.


real test..fill in the blanks part
my first attempt is scored as following,

L/R/S/W
56/61/50/63


----------



## misecmisc

EraySa said:


> real test..fill in the blanks part
> my first attempt is scored as following,
> 
> L/R/S/W
> 56/61/50/63


Ok. What were your scores in your second attempt? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like your advice in how should I proceed here regarding PTE-Academic test. Till now I have not given PTE-Academic test even once. Just for clarity - I am talking about PTE-Academic real test only and not about practice test.
> 
> I will be submitting EOI only in Dec-2016 and not before that. So I have almost this whole month of Nov-2016.
> 
> So I think I have 2 options here:
> Option 1: I prepare for 3 more weeks and give PTE-A test in last week of Nov-2016 in a hope to get good result then.
> Option 2: I give PTE-A tests at each weekend, means nearly 4 times this month and the strategy can be to learn from my previous test what I did wrong.
> 
> The flexibility, which I am seeing currently is that there is a test center which is readily available, so that i can book a test after just 2 days.
> 
> I gave IELTS test nearly 1 year back, though I do not remember anything about it now, but still in that IELTS test, my optimism faced a backstep when the only section, in which I was thinking I would get most marks, in that section itself I got the least marks, which was the speaking section.
> 
> So I do not want to be too optimistic about PTE-Academic test, specially when my required target is a little high.
> 
> So what will you all suggest, which of the above options should I proceed with - Option 1 or 2 - for PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi All,

Please suggest which option should I try? Any suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

NP101 said:


> I am not 100% sure about it but few people said that's how they mark it
> LIKE
> They give you scores out of 100 not 90 which to some extent I agree as when you punch your Pte scores in your EOI it shows 0 or 1 to 100.


Hi All,

Three questions here:
1. Are the scores which we get in PTE-Academic test are they given out of 100 or 90?
2. Is it possible to have all the sections scored as 90, even though all the enabling skills are not scored as 90?
3. What is the complexity level of practice tests which are available at PTE website in comparison to real PTE-A test? meaning if somebody gets 60 in all sections in practice test, then in real PTE-Academic test would that person get 65+ in all sections or 55+ in all sections?

Any information over the above questions, if you have, then please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## edkit

planning to appear for PTE. Please guide me


----------



## justin787

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you post your score report card here without your personal details?
> 
> Some of your claims are confusing.....
> 
> 1. Read a loud very fast in 15sec? : How can we read a unknown paragraph/words in such a faster rate. The rate should be such a way that the words are properly pronounced. Please clarify.
> 
> 2. Off the topic: PTE sections are interlinked. If we are off topic, it will affect you other sections in content. How did you scored all 90s even with off topics in DI and Retell?
> 
> 3. *Grammar doesn't matter* : Means, even with many grammar mistakes you got 90?
> 
> 4. *Speak fast*: Even i tried all these trick, speed faster, slower, louder, mic position and did not help. Post your recordings.
> 
> 5. Which test center you gave the test as we were having conversation over PM here and we both took the tests at both Chopras and Pearson center in Bangalore.
> 
> 6. You took 6 times practice test? : *Test A and B are always same questions. Why did you took 6 times?*
> 
> With your claim, you are suppose to upload your report card without your personal details to have a look so that others can see it...
> 
> Sorry to say, i can't believe your scores without evidence. Because i have heard your recording before and eager to hear what changes you made.
> 
> If you got 90s with so many mistakes, i would like to know the computer number at the test center so that i can take test on the same computer.
> 
> 
> Any how congrats... !!!


Good points dreamliner. I also couldn't help but shake my head at some of these tips, specially the "grammar doesn't matter" claim.

And whether or not he or she uploads their report card, I'd advise extreme caution before following any of these tips.


----------



## misecmisc

edkit said:


> planning to appear for PTE. Please guide me


You already are on the right thread. Just read through its pages even the last 30 pages seem to have a lot of information in it. Enjoy reading.


----------



## thisispuru$

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest which option should I try? Any suggestions please. Thanks.



Practice and give your best just once. You can clear easily. Just make sure you are responding to the questions in time. Everything else will be quite comfortable given a little practicing. All the best.


----------



## Upasylat

thanks for explanations everyone, I've also been wondering the same thing


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Yes oral fluency is the most important thing. Indian accent is actually very clear already. no need to put any effort on that front. Just you will need to speak fast. I finished my Read aloud in 15-20 seconds.
> 
> For describe image, I had 4 sentences ready. This graph talks about.. , Highest val, Lowest val, and the conclusion is. Frankly conclusion was also a template. In conclusion, the general trend of the graph is a gradual/steep increase/decrease in values. or In conclusion, values in the graph are stable/fluctuating across the range..
> 
> similarly for retell, I noted down some words . And I filled it in this template.
> The speaker talks about {topic sentence}. The important aspects of this are{ some words used by the speaker}. The speaker elaborates by stating examples such as {some more words by the speaker}. In conclusion, the speaker talks about the importance of the topic sentence.
> 
> In both these sections if sometime was left (more that 15 seconds) and if I was sure I could add something after this I would add to it. But only after saying these 4 sentences.
> 
> Grammar doesnt matter. Just speak fast. If you are done click next before the mic closes. Sometimes I finished in describe image in 30 seconds. I clicked next immediately. That wasn't the case in my first two attempts. I think oral fluency is only abt words per min.
> 
> I will paste my wrong and right recording soon. I am not sure abt other accents but I think with Indian accent you wont have to worry abt clarity. however fast and unclear u feel you are.


@lav2016 : Can you please tell the score, which you got in your final try at PTE-Academic test? Thanks.

One question on speaking section in read aloud section - in it, is it that reading fast is the main thing - or - reading with correct punctuation is the main thing? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

hi , 

for summarized spoken text , has anyone used the following format and gotten more than 79 + ?

the lecture is about..........
the speaker said ...........
he mentioned that .............


i was going through the test builder and noticed that the answer style is different ( though the above method was taught by e2language ) , im proficient in both styles but i wanna be sure which give the most points. Please advise


----------



## EraySa

misecmisc said:


> Ok. What were your scores in your second attempt? Please tell. Thanks.


I only took the real exam once without any mock test.
Now, I am studying for the second attempt.
I will take it in the mid. of December.


----------



## nila.r1508

Hi All,

Test message to subscribe this thread. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## qasim9

Sapien said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I dropped them two emails and a couple of Facebook messages and they finally replied to me after quite a time. Unfortunately, they have stopped conducting PTE Academic for a while. Now I will have to go to some Dubai-based centre.
> 
> I will have to register for PTE Academic via Pearson VUE, is that correct?


Oh okay. Yes then JnS centre in Dubai is a good one. Opt for that.

And yes you have to register yourself from the www.pearsonpte.com website for the exam. Test centres are not allowed to register candidates.


----------



## snowingreen

....


----------



## snowingreen

Guys,

I wrote PTE Practice Test - B and got the results. While I have improved on L / S / R , my score in Writing has gone down by 2 points, and I haven't crossed the 79  

Reasons that, I think, improved by Speaking and Listening score

Speaking - I read RA items in my natural speed, which is a bit faster than others, but I was okay to try that as I felt reading slowly reduces my score. 
Listening - questions were bit easier. 

Not sure what is wrong with my Writing - I followed the template and I did okayish, not so great essays. Generally, I am good in spelling, but I have got a 60 in that skill. Need to spend more time for review. 

I have recorded my whole test, so I will review my tests. I must say my response in retell lecture wasn't that good, but I still got 85. 

Here are my scores, 

PTE Practice - B: L - 85, R - 79, S - 85 , W - 75 
PTE Practice - A: L- 76 , R - 72 , S - 77, W - 77

Any tips to improve writing / reading score is much appreciated. I will post some questions for discussion.


----------



## NP101

Thanks bro for valuable feedback. Can u please guide us how we can get a lsit of tese repetitive essays?? Of course we can find a model answers online, but which essays we should target remains the main point..
Thanks[/QUOTE]

To be honest mate links of those essays are available here on this forum scored 
By 90 pointers,You have to go back a bit to find em out 
I have downloaded em All and made some changes 
And yes people shared their google accounts too here 
Hope this help


----------



## NP101

misecmisc said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% sure about it but few people said that's how they mark it
> LIKE
> They give you scores out of 100 not 90 which to some extent I agree as when you punch your Pte scores in your EOI it shows 0 or 1 to 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Three questions here:
> 1. Are the scores which we get in PTE-Academic test are they given out of 100 or 90?
> 2. Is it possible to have all the sections scored as 90, even though all the enabling skills are not scored as 90?
> 3. What is the complexity level of practice tests which are available at PTE website in comparison to real PTE-A test? meaning if somebody gets 60 in all sections in practice test, then in real PTE-Academic test would that person get 65+ in all sections or 55+ in all sections?
> 
> Any information over the above questions, if you have, then please suggest. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I can answer you the last two question as I am not sure about the first one 

2-YES you can score 90 each without scoring 90 each in your enabling skills 

3- The complexity level of practice test is high, suppose if you score 70-75 in practice then you should achieve your target of 79+ Easy unless you make big mistakes


----------



## adckbj88

NP101 said:


> misecmisc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% sure about it but few people said that's how they mark it
> LIKE
> They give you scores out of 100 not 90 which to some extent I agree as when you punch your Pte scores in your EOI it shows 0 or 1 to 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Three questions here:
> 1. Are the scores which we get in PTE-Academic test are they given out of 100 or 90?
> 2. Is it possible to have all the sections scored as 90, even though all the enabling skills are not scored as 90?
> 3. What is the complexity level of practice tests which are available at PTE website in comparison to real PTE-A test? meaning if somebody gets 60 in all sections in practice test, then in real PTE-Academic test would that person get 65+ in all sections or 55+ in all sections?
> 
> Any information over the above questions, if you have, then please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can answer you the last two question as I am not sure about the first one
> 
> 2-YES you can score 90 each without scoring 90 each in your enabling skills
> 
> 3- The complexity level of practice test is high, suppose if you score 70-75 in practice then you should achieve your target of 79+ Easy unless you make big mistakes
Click to expand...

Hi, PTE test are out of 90, this info is available on their website


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote PTE Practice Test - B and got the results. While I have improved on L / S / R , my score in Writing has gone down by 2 points, and I haven't crossed the 79
> 
> Reasons that, I think, improved by Speaking and Listening score
> 
> Speaking - I read RA items in my natural speed, which is a bit faster than others, but I was okay to try that as I felt reading slowly reduces my score.
> Listening - questions were bit easier.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong with my Writing - I followed the template and I did okayish, not so great essays. Generally, I am good in spelling, but I have got a 60 in that skill. Need to spend more time for review.
> 
> I have recorded my whole test, so I will review my tests. I must say my response in retell lecture wasn't that good, but I still got 85.
> 
> Here are my scores,
> 
> PTE Practice - B: L - 85, R - 79, S - 85 , W - 75
> PTE Practice - A: L- 76 , R - 72 , S - 77, W - 77
> 
> Any tips to improve writing / reading score is much appreciated. I will post some questions for discussion.


hi snowingreen,

can you please let us know the headset/headphone that you were using when you attempted the practise tests ? 

any idea if the headset/headphone brand/model has an impact ? 

please advise.


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I wrote my First PTE Practice Test - A and got the following scores

*Listening-71, Reading-55, Speaking-70, Writing-61*
*Grammar-83, Oral Fluency-72, Pronunciation-70, Spelling-81, Vocabulary-66, Written Discourse-47*

I need to score 65+ in each section. I scored well in Speaking and Listening. In Writing I need more practice. 

But Reading section was very tough in my test. Vocabularies and Sentence formation were very hard to understand. Or may be, I didnt concentrate well since it was the first time.

Planning to write the practice test - B this week.!!!


----------



## misecmisc

adckbj88 said:


> Hi, PTE test are out of 90, this info is available on their website


Then how is it that even though all enabling skills are not 90, but all sections can be scored 90? Is there some weightage to each enabling skill? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I am struggling in the Read Aloud section. What is the most important thing in this section - reading fast or reading with punctuation like a news reader? Can you please suggest using which software can I record my voice and post here, so that you can listen to my reading and provide some feedback to me to improve my reading in Read Aloud section? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am struggling in the Read Aloud section. What is the most important thing in this section - reading fast or reading with punctuation like a news reader? Can you please suggest using which software can I record my voice and post here, so that you can listen to my reading and provide some feedback to me to improve my reading in Read Aloud section? Any ideas please. Thanks.


Hi misecmisc,

What is the headphone you are using? Any idea if that has an impact? please advise.


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi misecmisc,
> 
> What is the headphone you are using? Any idea if that has an impact? please advise.


Don't know if type of headphones would have an impact. But what I have heard is the equipment given in test are good, so the type of headset should not be a problem in the actual test. But since I have not given the actual test till now, so I am not very sure about whether type of headphone would have an impact.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those who have given PTE-Academic real test, based on the scores which you got for different sections, can you please tell how effective are the E2language webinar videos which are available on youtube? I viewed the read aloud and the write summarize text sections' webinars. But based on your actual experience at PTE-A real test, can you please tell which sections are having more effective advice from E2language webinars for getting higher marks in PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> hi ,
> 
> for summarized spoken text , has anyone used the following format and gotten more than 79 + ?
> 
> the lecture is about..........
> the speaker said ...........
> he mentioned that .............
> 
> 
> i was going through the test builder and noticed that the answer style is different ( though the above method was taught by e2language ) , im proficient in both styles but i wanna be sure which give the most points. Please advise




those who had taken the actual exam, please advise on this


----------



## romero2005




----------



## nagekris

*HELP NEEDED - Crack PTE*

Hello Team Members,

Those who have scored 90 in reading section, could any one tell me after Reading aloud section and short answers do we have click NEXT immediately before the recording stops 
( They say that this approach will fetch full marks)

OR

We will have wait until it recording stops and click NEXT.

Please provide your inputs.


Thanks
Newmem


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

For the below paragraphs:
_There may not be a single city anywhere that believes it has enough money to accomplish all it wants and needs to do. To deal with budget pressures, cities need to make every effort to collect, manage and spend their resources effectively. São Paulo has increased value-added-tax revenues not by raising the rate but by improving tax collection; since 2007, it has offered a rebate on sales tax paid by consumers who send in their paper receipts.
This has helped reduce underreporting by stores. Highperforming cities assess and manage expenses well — what in business terms would be called “cost efficiency” — in good times and bad. Several specific actions have proved successful: for instance, emphasising strategic procurement, and using zero-based budgeting (in which the budget is built from scratch and every line item must be approved)._

Can you please listen to my voice recording in the attached file. Please suggest areas for improvement for Read Aloud question in Speaking section for above paragraphs. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

nagekris said:


> Hello Team Members,
> 
> Those who have scored 90 in reading section, could any one tell me after Reading aloud section and short answers do we have click NEXT immediately before the recording stops
> ( They say that this approach will fetch full marks)
> 
> OR
> 
> We will have wait until it recording stops and click NEXT.
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Newmem



i just did the pracise. i will give you my answer in a logical manner. 

If you do not speak well but use the 'click' button, obviously it is not gonna score high marks. clicking 'next' faster will not give you any addition scores but i will give you more time for other sections *[ if im not wrong the entire exam is at 3 hours, time saved in section 1 will be snow balled in other sections - exam takers, please advise on this]*


the mic will shut off upon detecting 3 secs of silence. so once u have finish ed speaking, allowed the mic to show ' stop recording' then click next.


----------



## snowingreen

ksrikanthh said:


> hi snowingreen,
> 
> can you please let us know the headset/headphone that you were using when you attempted the practise tests ?
> 
> any idea if the headset/headphone brand/model has an impact ?
> 
> please advise.


I used different headsets for A and B , first one didnt have mic projector, but 2nd one had one. I am not sure if this made a difference. 

what you have to remember is the headsets in test center will be good enough. so don't worry about that. Be confident when you speak.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Had anyone here given real PTE-Academic test, when you had cold and cough? If yes, then how much was your speaking section's score affected due to your cold and cough? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> I used different headsets for A and B , first one didnt have mic projector, but 2nd one had one. I am not sure if this made a difference.
> 
> what you have to remember is the headsets in test center will be good enough. so don't worry about that. Be confident when you speak.


cool  

i see that you are from chennai. can you please let me know where did you take the PTE exam ? The center @ Nungambakkam or the other one @ Aminjikarai ? 

please advise.


----------



## scorpionking

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the below paragraphs:
> _There may not be a single city anywhere that believes it has enough money to accomplish all it wants and needs to do. To deal with budget pressures, cities need to make every effort to collect, manage and spend their resources effectively. São Paulo has increased value-added-tax revenues not by raising the rate but by improving tax collection; since 2007, it has offered a rebate on sales tax paid by consumers who send in their paper receipts.
> This has helped reduce underreporting by stores. Highperforming cities assess and manage expenses well — what in business terms would be called “cost efficiency” — in good times and bad. Several specific actions have proved successful: for instance, emphasising strategic procurement, and using zero-based budgeting (in which the budget is built from scratch and every line item must be approved)._
> 
> Can you please listen to my voice recording in the attached file. Please suggest areas for improvement for Read Aloud question in Speaking section for above paragraphs. Thanks.


You are too fast. Read slowly with clear pronunciation and pause at appropriate place.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Is the accent checked in Speaking section? If some word is pronounced with British accent and some words with American accent in suppose a single answer for Read Aloud section's question or any Speaking section's question, would it lead to deduction of overall marks in Speaking section? Any information please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is the accent checked in Speaking section? If some word is pronounced with British accent and some words with American accent in suppose a single answer for Read Aloud section's question or any Speaking section's question, would it lead to deduction of overall marks in Speaking section? Any information please. Thanks.


i think accent would be checked more in the writing section. i think it is good to stick to a single accent either american or british and not mix both in writing section. 

i would request and like to hear more from other experienced folks as well


----------



## justin787

nagekris said:


> Hello Team Members,
> 
> Those who have scored 90 in reading section, could any one tell me after Reading aloud section and short answers do we have click NEXT immediately before the recording stops
> ( They say that this approach will fetch full marks)
> 
> OR
> 
> We will have wait until it recording stops and click NEXT.
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Newmem


I did not click next in these sections and it did not affect my score in the real test or the mock tests.


----------



## ksrikanthh

justin787 said:


> I did not click next in these sections and it did not affect my score in the real test or the mock tests.


i second this. i believe, the timing for clicking next should not affect the scores. as far as the pace , pronunciation and oral fluency looks good i think we should be fine despite the timing for completing the questions.

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like your advice in how should I proceed here regarding PTE-Academic test. Till now I have not given PTE-Academic test even once. Just for clarity - I am talking about PTE-Academic real test only and not about practice test.
> 
> I will be submitting EOI only in Dec-2016 and not before that. So I have almost this whole month of Nov-2016.
> 
> So I think I have 2 options here:
> Option 1: I prepare for 3 more weeks and give PTE-A test in last week of Nov-2016 in a hope to get good result then.
> Option 2: I give PTE-A tests at each weekend, means nearly 4 times this month and the strategy can be to learn from my previous test what I did wrong.
> 
> The flexibility, which I am seeing currently is that there is a test center which is readily available, so that i can book a test after just 2 days.
> 
> I gave IELTS test nearly 1 year back, though I do not remember anything about it now, but still in that IELTS test, my optimism faced a backstep when the only section, in which I was thinking I would get most marks, in that section itself I got the least marks, which was the speaking section.
> 
> So I do not want to be too optimistic about PTE-Academic test, specially when my required target is a little high.
> 
> So what will you all suggest, which of the above options should I proceed with - Option 1 or 2 - for PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.


hi misecmisc, 

i would suggest you to spend some time to prepare for PTE ( 2-3 weeks ) and then take the exam in the last week of november as this is the first time you are going to attempt PTE.

what is your target score in PTE ? 

and what is your points split up and for which occupation you are going to apply an eoi in december ?

please advise.


----------



## nino1234

Hello everyone
I am in two mind of which center I should attend the exam?
Melbourne or Sydney?
Which center do u think is the best?


----------



## romero2005

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the below paragraphs:
> _There may not be a single city anywhere that believes it has enough money to accomplish all it wants and needs to do. To deal with budget pressures, cities need to make every effort to collect, manage and spend their resources effectively. São Paulo has increased value-added-tax revenues not by raising the rate but by improving tax collection; since 2007, it has offered a rebate on sales tax paid by consumers who send in their paper receipts.
> This has helped reduce underreporting by stores. Highperforming cities assess and manage expenses well — what in business terms would be called “cost efficiency” — in good times and bad. Several specific actions have proved successful: for instance, emphasising strategic procurement, and using zero-based budgeting (in which the budget is built from scratch and every line item must be approved)._
> 
> Can you please listen to my voice recording in the attached file. Please suggest areas for improvement for Read Aloud question in Speaking section for above paragraphs. Thanks.


this is too long. make it 40 mint and post. Ur voice is not clear and not stressing the words. I think all occur bcoz of the wrong selection of the text.


----------



## samcool80

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote PTE Practice Test - B and got the results. While I have improved on L / S / R , my score in Writing has gone down by 2 points, and I haven't crossed the 79
> 
> Reasons that, I think, improved by Speaking and Listening score
> 
> Speaking - I read RA items in my natural speed, which is a bit faster than others, but I was okay to try that as I felt reading slowly reduces my score.
> Listening - questions were bit easier.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong with my Writing - I followed the template and I did okayish, not so great essays. Generally, I am good in spelling, but I have got a 60 in that skill. Need to spend more time for review.
> 
> I have recorded my whole test, so I will review my tests. I must say my response in retell lecture wasn't that good, but I still got 85.
> 
> Here are my scores,
> 
> PTE Practice - B: L - 85, R - 79, S - 85 , W - 75
> PTE Practice - A: L- 76 , R - 72 , S - 77, W - 77
> 
> Any tips to improve writing / reading score is much appreciated. I will post some questions for discussion.




What website are using for practice test.. Kindly share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

nagekris said:


> Hello Team Members,
> 
> Those who have scored 90 in reading section, could any one tell me after Reading aloud section and short answers do we have click NEXT immediately before the recording stops
> ( They say that this approach will fetch full marks)
> 
> OR
> 
> We will have wait until it recording stops and click NEXT.
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Newmem


I am not exactly the right person you wanted to ask but I got 89, which is kind of close, so I will add my 2 cents here. I have always clicked next, as and when I have finished speaking and I am sure this is not responsible for missing 90 mark . 

Reason behind this is,
1. You don't want any other sound going into your microphone once you have finished speaking. There will be other people as well, who will be doing there read aloud section at the same time, though its very unlikely to happen but its better be safe than sorry.

2. Even if you don't click next, your silence of 3 seconds will close the question & will stop the mike, and will to the next question.

Many experts have already advised in the forum, click next as and when you are done speaking. Hope that helps.


----------



## commie_rick

attached is my scores for pte practise. i didnt get the scores i was aimming for.











th weak points are grammar and oral fluency, how do i correlate these 2 areas to reading and speaking ?

perhaps improve my grammar during speaking ?

Reading section consists of the following sub sections.


Multiple choice single answer
Multiple choice multiple answer
Re order paragraph
Fill the in blanks
Reading & writing, fill in the blanks


it could be negative scoring that brought my points down. 


any advises?


----------



## thepirate

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote PTE Practice Test - B and got the results. While I have improved on L / S / R , my score in Writing has gone down by 2 points, and I haven't crossed the 79
> 
> Reasons that, I think, improved by Speaking and Listening score
> 
> Speaking - I read RA items in my natural speed, which is a bit faster than others, but I was okay to try that as I felt reading slowly reduces my score.
> Listening - questions were bit easier.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong with my Writing - I followed the template and I did okayish, not so great essays. Generally, I am good in spelling, but I have got a 60 in that skill. Need to spend more time for review.
> 
> I have recorded my whole test, so I will review my tests. I must say my response in retell lecture wasn't that good, but I still got 85.
> 
> Here are my scores,
> 
> PTE Practice - B: L - 85, R - 79, S - 85 , W - 75
> PTE Practice - A: L- 76 , R - 72 , S - 77, W - 77
> 
> Any tips to improve writing / reading score is much appreciated. I will post some questions for discussion.


Oh boy !! I think your scores are perfect. Go ahead and give the actual test. I am dead sure you will get all 79+ ( with 90 in speaking ).

When I gave practice test, I got all 65 but in real test story is different, refer my signature for more details. Practice tests are a bit more complex and trends shows somehow people get less marks in practice test. You will ace the real test. :rockon:


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you post your score report card here without your personal details?
> 
> Some of your claims are confusing.....
> 
> 1. Read a loud very fast in 15 sec? : How can we read a unknown paragraph/words in such a faster rate. The rate should be such a way that the words are properly pronounced. Please clarify.
> 
> 2. Off the topic: PTE sections are interlinked. If we are off topic, it will affect you other sections in content. How did you scored all 90s even with off topics in DI and Retell?
> 
> 3. Grammar doesn't matter : Means, even with many grammar mistakes you got 90?
> 
> 4. Speak fast: Even i tried all these trick, speed faster, slower, louder, mic position and did not help. Post your recordings.
> 
> 5. Which test center you gave the test as we were having conversation over PM here and we both took the tests at both Chopras and Pearson center in Bangalore.
> 
> 6. You took 6 times practice test? : Test A and B are always same questions. Why did you took 6 times?
> 
> With your claim, you are suppose to upload your report card without your personal details to have a look so that others can see it...
> 
> Sorry to say, i can't believe your scores without evidence. Because i have heard your recording before and eager to hear what changes you made.
> 
> If you got 90s with so many mistakes, i would like to know the computer number at the test center so that i can take test on the same computer.
> 
> 
> Any how congrats... !!!


hey, I don't have to prove anything to you, if you have been failing, then there is something you are doing wrong. 

This technique worked for me. I spoke really fast and it worked for me. But my English is also very good. I don't know how the computer evaluates pronunciation. Because the first two times, I was really clear and scored very low. But when I spoke fast the pronunciation shot up to 75. I think Indian accent is quite clear, plus when you speak slowly and clearly that would be like a beginner or kindergarten student reading, I guess that's why the score was less..

You don't have to be completely grammatically correct, means it doesn't have to be 100% right. You cant talk gibberish. My grammar is very good as well. I used to always score 87-90. But I did make mistakes in Grammar while speaking in the test that I scored 90. While speaking fast you cannot be 100% right.

Dreamliner has advised you not to take my advice, isn't it. What am I going to lose. Frankly all the loud and clear and speak clearly advice had actually costed me 30K extra!.... 

You need to figure out what works for u. Practice test is a good way to figure it out. If you can't score very good marks in a test if you have taken before, how will you be able to score in the main exam!....For me i was going wrong only with the speaking technique all my other scores were above 

I have taken my test in both Pearson and Chopras, Both are good. I dont think scores are related to the test centre. The one i scored 90 was in Chopras. 

Plus my advice is only for people who are struggling in the speaking section. If your other scores are also low then i don't think speaking fast will help.


----------



## harmeets87

Hi Manmuru,

Thanks for the above insight. I have already tried a hand on PTE first, and didn't too well in the speaking section, though must admit was without much practice. Marks - L 74, R 71, S 48, W 79. I have just brought the PTE Academic green book from Amazon. I am planning to appear for the exam in Dec around 1st week. Can we please connect over a PM (i wont be able to send one as i am a new member to the forum), i wanted to ask you a couple of queries that i had regards to the employment opportunities in Australia. Rationale for asking you is i am also a BA applying for 261111. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## htgaus

Hello Friends,

In my first attempt, I had scored 10 points (Proficient) in PTE-A exam.
However, while submitting EOI it is only 60 points and taking long time for invite to come.

Hence, I have decided to start my preparations again and aim for 20 points this time (Superior).

Need your expert tips/advise for the same.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> hey, I don't have to prove anything to you, if you have been failing, then there is something you are doing wrong.
> 
> This technique worked for me. I spoke really fast and it worked for me. But my English is also very good. I don't know how the computer evaluates pronunciation. Because the first two times, I was really clear and scored very low. But when I spoke fast the pronunciation shot up to 75. I think Indian accent is quite clear, plus when you speak slowly and clearly that would be like a beginner or kindergarten student reading, I guess that's why the score was less..
> 
> You don't have to be completely grammatically correct, means it doesn't have to be 100% right. You cant talk gibberish. My grammar is very good as well. I used to always score 87-90. But I did make mistakes in Grammar while speaking in the test that I scored 90. While speaking fast you cannot be 100% right.
> 
> Dreamliner has advised you not to take my advice, isn't it. What am I going to lose. Frankly all the loud and clear and speak clearly advice had actually costed me 30K extra!....
> 
> You need to figure out what works for u. Practice test is a good way to figure it out. If you can't score very good marks in a test if you have taken before, how will you be able to score in the main exam!....For me i was going wrong only with the speaking technique all my other scores were above
> 
> I have taken my test in both Pearson and Chopras, Both are good. I dont think scores are related to the test centre. The one i scored 90 was in Chopras.
> 
> Plus my advice is only for people who are struggling in the speaking section. If your other scores are also low then i don't think speaking fast will help.


You don't have to prove to me, prove to the forum people who is struggling to score.
Providing false information will wrong guide them.

If you have scored 90, what's issue in uploading your score report as many of the forum people here have done this before including me.

Don't take it too personally as this is just a forum who are trying to help each other.

Let everyone see your report. If it's true, hats off to you.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

imanick said:


> Hi BirdEyetoPR,
> 
> E2language.com webinars are very good for template.
> 1st attempt: SWRL : 49/53/58/46 (Listening-> I missed 4 questions WFD)
> 2nd attempt: SWRL: 39/90/69/67 (i checked the spelling)
> 
> Enabling scores:
> Grammar/OF/pronunciation/spelling/vocabulary/WD
> 1st at: 86/49//33/23/65/78
> 2nd at: 90/35/19/89/86/90


Speak faster.


----------



## scorpionking

dreamliner said:


> You don't have to prove to me, prove to the forum people who is struggling to score.
> Providing false information will wrong guide them.
> 
> If you have scored 90, what's issue in uploading your score report as many of the forum people here have done this before including me.
> 
> Don't take it too personally as this is just a forum who are trying to help each other.
> 
> Let everyone see your report. If it's true, hats off to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk







Go through the video from above link, and understand how to speak in Read Aloud. Hear it from horse's mouth (Director of Test Development - PTE).


----------



## lav2016

dreamliner said:


> You don't have to prove to me, prove to the forum people who is struggling to score.
> Providing false information will wrong guide them.
> 
> If you have scored 90, what's issue in uploading your score report as many of the forum people here have done this before including me.
> 
> Don't take it too personally as this is just a forum who are trying to help each other.
> 
> Let everyone see your report. If it's true, hats off to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I cant believe i am doing this.


----------



## scorpionking

lav2016 said:


> I cant believe i am doing this.


It doesn't matter if you read faster or slower. As long as you have good fluency, pronunciation and pause at the right time, you should be able to score well. In your case, may be speaking fast is your strength and you got a better score. Congrats.

No one needs to prove anything here. Everyone is trying to help others, and get help from others. Your tips may definitely help some people. All the best for your migration


----------



## dreamliner

lav2016 said:


> I cant believe i am doing this.


Thank you for considering..

It is very clear from your report that you got good score from good pronouncing and oral fluency... Not only because of only speaking faster. This may not be the case for all.

Good luck for further process. No more further comments.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

scorpionking said:


> It doesn't matter if you read faster or slower. As long as you have good fluency, pronunciation and pause at the right time, you should be able to score well. In your case, may be speaking fast is your strength and you got a better score. Congrats.
> 
> No one needs to prove anything here. Everyone is trying to help others, and get help from others. Your tips may definitely help some people. All the best for your migration


Thanks, yes.. I guess so. I think everyone needs to figure out the technique that's best for them.


----------



## romero2005

lav2016 said:


> Thanks, yes.. I guess so. I think everyone needs to figure out the technique that's best for them.


One of my fried did your trick as well. she spoke faster in the exam and scored 90.


----------



## harmeets87

Hi All,

Any idea on the marks needed to get a quicker appointment for 189- 26111 (ICT Business Analyst). I am planning to give my 2nd attempt of PTE in Dec. My first attempt L 74, R 71, S 48, W 79. Have purchased the Green colored PTE book from Amazon. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lav2016

romero2005 said:


> One of my fried did your trick as well. she spoke faster in the exam and scored 90.


yaaay!


----------



## bonkers911

Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is responsibility of product producers to avoid extra packaging of products?

Nowadays, consumers are trying very hard to sell their products. The market is very competitive and the producers do not leave any stone unturned to increase their sales volume. It is often the case that products are packed in fancy boxes and trays with layers of plastic in it. I opine that consumers should discourage the products with extra packaging and that will automatically cause a decline in the market of over packed products. 

Extra packaging results in added cost which is paid by the end user, in this case it is the consumer. For example, important products such as medicine tablets are packed in shimmering strips. The size of the strip is more than what is needed. Every inch of extra packaging adds cost to the product. It is a waste of resources which has to be discouraged. 

One cannot ignore the fact that these wrappings are made of non-biodegradable materials. All of the waste generated by extra packaging adds up to environmental pollution. 

The practice of putting products in fancy packages can only be expelled from the society if consumer behavior leans in favor of the products which have only the necessary coverings. Consumers will reciprocate the requirements of the market and adapt accordingly. 

Please review this essay, all criticism is welcomed.


----------



## scorpionking

harmeets87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea on the marks needed to get a quicker appointment for 189- 26111 (ICT Business Analyst). I am planning to give my 2nd attempt of PTE in Dec. My first attempt L 74, R 71, S 48, W 79. Have purchased the Green colored PTE book from Amazon.
> Thanks in advance.


You need to have 70 points for immediate EOI approcal. For 65 points, 5 months waiting time.


----------



## lav2016

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote PTE Practice Test - B and got the results. While I have improved on L / S / R , my score in Writing has gone down by 2 points, and I haven't crossed the 79
> 
> Reasons that, I think, improved by Speaking and Listening score
> 
> Speaking - I read RA items in my natural speed, which is a bit faster than others, but I was okay to try that as I felt reading slowly reduces my score.
> Listening - questions were bit easier.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong with my Writing - I followed the template and I did okayish, not so great essays. Generally, I am good in spelling, but I have got a 60 in that skill. Need to spend more time for review.
> 
> I have recorded my whole test, so I will review my tests. I must say my response in retell lecture wasn't that good, but I still got 85.
> 
> 
> Here are my scores,
> 
> PTE Practice - B: L - 85, R - 79, S - 85 , W - 75
> PTE Practice - A: L- 76 , R - 72 , S - 77, W - 77
> 
> Any tips to improve writing / reading score is much appreciated. I will post some questions for discussion.



90 in all sections in main exam is my guess.


----------



## lav2016

bonkers911 said:


> Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is responsibility of product producers to avoid extra packaging of products?
> 
> Nowadays, consumers are trying very hard to sell their products. The market is very competitive and the producers do not leave any stone unturned to increase their sales volume. It is often the case that products are packed in fancy boxes and trays with layers of plastic in it. I opine that consumers should discourage the products with extra packaging and that will automatically cause a decline in the market of over packed products.
> 
> Extra packaging results in added cost which is paid by the end user, in this case it is the consumer. For example, important products such as medicine tablets are packed in shimmering strips. The size of the strip is more than what is needed. Every inch of extra packaging adds cost to the product. It is a waste of resources which has to be discouraged.
> 
> One cannot ignore the fact that these wrappings are made of non-biodegradable materials. All of the waste generated by extra packaging adds up to environmental pollution.
> 
> The practice of putting products in fancy packages can only be expelled from the society if consumer behavior leans in favor of the products which have only the necessary coverings. Consumers will reciprocate the requirements of the market and adapt accordingly.
> 
> Please review this essay, all criticism is welcomed.


IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures 
follow this.


----------



## bonkers911

I have my exam tomorrow. I think the system didn't record my audio in the second test. So now I don't know how have I scored in my second test. Have I even improved or not. Should I purchase another test?
PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71 
PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77


----------



## scorpionking

bonkers911 said:


> I have my exam tomorrow. I think the system didn't record my audio in the second test. So now I don't know how have I scored in my second test. Have I even improved or not. Should I purchase another test?
> PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71
> PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77


Just go for the main exam. Don't spend money in buying more practice tests. You will get a better score in the main exam than this. All the best.


----------



## bonkers911

lav2016 said:


> IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures
> follow this.


Can you be a little more specific?


----------



## lav2016

bonkers911 said:


> I have my exam tomorrow. I think the system didn't record my audio in the second test. So now I don't know how have I scored in my second test. Have I even improved or not. Should I purchase another test?
> PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71
> PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77


Yes take it again and check the mic before you start.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

One question here - if we buy the gold kit, we get 2 practice tests. After both practice tests are over, if we again buy the gold kit, will we get 2 new practice tests or will be get the same practice tests again? Has anyone had any experience/heard anything in this regard?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

bonkers911 said:


> I have my exam tomorrow. I think the system didn't record my audio in the second test. So now I don't know how have I scored in my second test. Have I even improved or not. Should I purchase another test?
> PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71
> PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77



i did 1 practise test and the scores werent any better than yours but at least it gives you a indicator on the areas which require improvement












th weak points are grammar and oral fluency, how do i correlate these 2 areas to reading and speaking ?

perhaps improve my grammar during speaking ?

Reading section consists of the following sub sections.


Multiple choice single answer
Multiple choice multiple answer
Re order paragraph
Fill the in blanks
Reading & writing, fill in the blanks


it could be negative scoring that brought my points down. however i realised that i had several spell errors and grammatical errors so that could have bbrought the grades down.

still im clueless on how to improve on the reading sections, it is one of the toughest.


----------



## lav2016

bonkers911 said:


> Can you be a little more specific?


??? follow the format mentioned in that page. Don't worry about content. Select 2-4 words like detrimental, onus, holistic etc and use it in your essay. 

Read your passage before your time finishes.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question here - if we buy the gold kit, we get 2 practice tests. After both practice tests are over, if we again buy the gold kit, will we get 2 new practice tests or will be get the same practice tests again? Has anyone had any experience/heard anything in this regard?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


same tests.


----------



## harmeets87

scorpionking said:


> You need to have 70 points for immediate EOI approcal. For 65 points, 5 months waiting time.


Thanks Scorpionking, i assume u mean to say 79.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> same tests.


I am asking this just to confirm - Are you sure that on again buying the gold kit, the new 2 practice tests are the same as previous 2 practice tests with same questions? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> I am asking this just to confirm - Are you sure that on again buying the gold kit, the new 2 practice tests are the same as previous 2 practice tests with same questions? Please confirm. Thanks.


 yes


----------



## naveen1224

Hi everyone.

I have given Gold kit two timed practice tests. Below are the results.

PTE A: L/R/S/W= 62/52/60/60 Over all: 59

Enabling Skills: Grammar: 28, Oral Fluency: 61, Pronunciation: 44, Spelling: 69, Vocabulary: 66, Written discourse: 79

PTE B: L/R/S/W= 68/57/57/66 Over all: 62

Enabling Skills: Grammar: 90, Oral Fluency: 44, Pronunciation: 57, Spelling: 73,
Vocabulary: 74, Written discourse: 45

I have improved a little bit but my concern is Oral fluency and punctuation. How can I prove these two skills. After improving these skills can I directly attend main exam.??

Can one of please suggest on this.

Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Can you please suggest which areas should I improve in my speaking in Read Aloud section by hearing the recording in the attached file for the below text:
_The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task._

All feedback are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Attaching the recording file again.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please suggest which areas should I improve in my speaking in Read Aloud section by hearing the recording in the attached file for the below text:
> The development of easy-to-use statistical software has changed the way statistics is being taught and learned. Students can make transformations of variables, create graphs of distributions of variables, and select among statistical analyses all at the click of a button. However, even with these advancements, students sometimes still find statistics to be an arduous task.
> 
> All feedback are welcome. Thanks.


Hi misecmisc,

What is your target score in pte ?65 or 79?


----------



## AtifMalik

Does this essay worth 79+, any comments please

Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors.


Advertising space has become a great source of revenue these days. Some people believe that it should be used to raise funds by educational institutions while others show their apprehension regarding its effects on children. This essay will explain why schools should avoid placing advertisements in their premises.

Schools should not place advertisements at their premises because children can easily be inclined towards the product because of flashy slogans, without evaluating its long term effects on them. Clearly, it carries significant threats to their well being. For example, A research suggests that one of the major reason of increasing trend of smoking among young children is the big, colourful billboards being shown on the raods. Therefore, Schools should not compromise the long term health of its pupils for the sake of short term financial benefits.

Advertising in schools should also be avoided because it can reaise inferiority complex among the children, who can not afford them. It will not only debilitate their academic performance, but also will carry significant implications for their role as a productive citizen of the society. For example, research suggests that people who are not psychologically strong, can not play a responsible role as a memeber of the society. Therefore, schools should value more their duties towards society than any aother trivial motive.

This essay advocated avoidance of advertising in schools because children are normally not in a capacity to determine consequences of the product being advertised. Moreover, it can raise psychological issues among them. In my opinion, advertising in schools should not be allowed in the larger interest of the society.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Attaching the recording file again.


Too slow. Is this how slowly you actually speak english? definitely not. It is sounding artificial. Just be natural. Speak fast. Don't worry about being clear.


----------



## scorpionking

harmeets87 said:


> Thanks Scorpionking, i assume u mean to say 79.


I meant the points for Australian PR system. With respect to PTE, if you score 79, you get 20 points.


----------



## AtifMalik

You should read for the purpose.

Watch videos of connected speech on youtube. Native speakers connect the words which you do not.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Too slow. Is this how slowly you actually speak english? definitely not. It is sounding artificial. Just be natural. Speak fast. Don't worry about being clear.


Well I naturally speak fast. If you go to page 1390 in this thread, you will see my post there with a recording. Can you please hear that recording and please advice on it?

What about that s sound in the plural words? Actually I was feeling very irritating on hearing my s sound in those plural words? Any feedback here how to improve on it?

Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

AtifMalik said:


> You should read for the purpose.
> 
> Watch videos of connected speech on youtube. Native speakers connect the words which you do not.


This feedback is for my recording for read aloud speaking section - correct?

Can you please share a video URL link on youtube, which would refer to your above point, or can you please explain in some more detail what you are referring to by connecting the words? Thanks.


----------



## naveen1224

naveen1224 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have given Gold kit two timed practice tests. Below are the results.
> 
> PTE A: L/R/S/W= 62/52/60/60 Over all: 59
> 
> Enabling Skills: Grammar: 28, Oral Fluency: 61, Pronunciation: 44, Spelling: 69, Vocabulary: 66, Written discourse: 79
> 
> PTE B: L/R/S/W= 68/57/57/66 Over all: 62
> 
> Enabling Skills: Grammar: 90, Oral Fluency: 44, Pronunciation: 57, Spelling: 73,
> Vocabulary: 74, Written discourse: 45
> 
> I have improved a little bit but my concern is Oral fluency and punctuation. How can I prove these two skills. After improving these skills can I directly attend main exam.??
> 
> Can one of please suggest on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


Any inputs on this please ?


----------



## scorpionking

misecmisc said:


> Attaching the recording file again.


You are reading like a ROBOT. Please watch E2Language Webinar on Read Aloud. Please apply that strategy.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Well I naturally speak fast. If you go to page 1390 in this thread, you will see my post there with a recording. Can you please hear that recording and please advice on it?
> 
> What about that s sound in the plural words? Actually I was feeling very irritating on hearing my s sound in those plural words? Any feedback here how to improve on it?
> 
> Thanks.


Speed in that doc is cprrect. But you have made more mistakes i guess. Continue practicing in that pace. Slowly you will learn to read the text in that speed without making mistakes.

You aren't using artificial intonation which is the right thing. 

Did you take a practice test? 

You have to be fast, but you have to be correct as well. 

Your accent and pronunciation is fine. Just get all the words in the sentence right as much as possible and dont pause in the wrong place.

Practice all the read aloud in the Macmillan and Practice plus repeatedly.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One more try for the same Read Aloud text in the attached file. Please give feedback on this new attached file's recording? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Did you take a practice test?
> 
> Practice all the read aloud in the Macmillan and Practice plus repeatedly.


I did one practice test with score l 55 r 60 s 59 w 61

G 47, OF 65, P 64, V 65


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I raised a post in this thread few days back with below content:
_Hi All,

I would like your advice in how should I proceed here regarding PTE-Academic test. Till now I have not given PTE-Academic test even once. Just for clarity - I am talking about PTE-Academic real test only and not about practice test.

I will be submitting EOI only in Dec-2016 and not before that. So I have almost this whole month of Nov-2016.

So I think I have 2 options here:
Option 1: I prepare for 3 more weeks and give PTE-A test in last week of Nov-2016 in a hope to get good result then.
Option 2: I give PTE-A tests at each weekend, means nearly 4 times this month and the strategy can be to learn from my previous test what I did wrong.

The flexibility, which I am seeing currently is that there is a test center which is readily available, so that i can book a test after just 2 days.

I gave IELTS test nearly 1 year back, though I do not remember anything about it now, but still in that IELTS test, my optimism faced a backstep when the only section, in which I was thinking I would get most marks, in that section itself I got the least marks, which was the speaking section.

So I do not want to be too optimistic about PTE-Academic test, specially when my required target is a little high.

So what will you all suggest, which of the above options should I proceed with - Option 1 or 2 - for PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.
_

I got 2 replies for it and both replies suggested to go with option 1, i.e. to prepare for 2 to 3 weeks and then give the PTE-Academic test only once.

Any more suggestions here, please, as to which strategy would be more helpful, as I have at least four weeks currently. Obviously, since I am working currently and not on leave, so the work pressure may vary in these four weeks, for which I have no forecasting as to how much would it be in each week. So any suggestions based on your experience at PTE-Academic test as to how should I proceed here? Thanks.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> I did one practice test with score l 55 r 60 s 59 w 61
> 
> G 47, OF 65, P 64, V 65


Improvement is required in all areas. Practice for some more weeks.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more try for the same Read Aloud text in the attached file. Please give feedback on this new attached file's recording? Thanks.


You ate up some words. But speed and error rate was good. Your mic is poor I guess. I think just some practice with this pace should be good.

Once you are confident take a practice test with a better mic.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I raised a post in this thread few days back with below content:
> Hi All,
> 
> I would like your advice in how should I proceed here regarding PTE-Academic test. Till now I have not given PTE-Academic test even once. Just for clarity - I am talking about PTE-Academic real test only and not about practice test.
> 
> I will be submitting EOI only in Dec-2016 and not before that. So I have almost this whole month of Nov-2016.
> 
> So I think I have 2 options here:
> Option 1: I prepare for 3 more weeks and give PTE-A test in last week of Nov-2016 in a hope to get good result then.
> Option 2: I give PTE-A tests at each weekend, means nearly 4 times this month and the strategy can be to learn from my previous test what I did wrong.
> 
> The flexibility, which I am seeing currently is that there is a test center which is readily available, so that i can book a test after just 2 days.
> 
> I gave IELTS test nearly 1 year back, though I do not remember anything about it now, but still in that IELTS test, my optimism faced a backstep when the only section, in which I was thinking I would get most marks, in that section itself I got the least marks, which was the speaking section.
> 
> So I do not want to be too optimistic about PTE-Academic test, specially when my required target is a little high.
> 
> So what will you all suggest, which of the above options should I proceed with - Option 1 or 2 - for PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I got 2 replies for it and both replies suggested to go with option 1, i.e. to prepare for 2 to 3 weeks and then give the PTE-Academic test only once.
> 
> Any more suggestions here, please, as to which strategy would be more helpful, as I have at least four weeks currently. Obviously, since I am working currently and not on leave, so the work pressure may vary in these four weeks, for which I have no forecasting as to how much would it be in each week. So any suggestions based on your experience at PTE-Academic test as to how should I proceed here? Thanks.


Hi misecmisc,

What is your target score in pte ?

65 or 79 in all sections ? please advise


----------



## ashishjain

*Best way to prepare for PTE Academic with resources, tips and techniques*

I'd suggest to go through various tips and techniques along with resources listed here:
Best way to prepare for PTE Academic

There is very detailed explanation on each PTE Academic module.


----------



## az1610

lav2016 said:


> I cant believe i am doing this.


i completely agree with your suggestion..i wrote the mock exams several times and never scored 70+ in speaking except in the 2 tries

all i did was speak fast..although it did not increase my score in pronunciation..i managed to get 85 in oral fluency and overall 82 in speaking

can you suggest how to improve pronunciation? a tiny improvement would be enough for me...i am consistently scoring 80+ in fluency by can not score more than 65 in pronunciation...resulting in a borderline scores..last 2 mock results and 1 real PTE exam score

O.F/P/Overall score
Mock A 82/60/80
Mock B 81/70/82
PTE exam 85/68/82

i believe if i manage up to 75 in pronunciation..i will comfortably score 79+ in real exam


----------



## lav2016

Don't worry about plurals, if you read normally you wont skip it for sure. Don't stress on it. The key point in speaking is be natural. 

For writing follow this structure for essays
IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures
make sure you have no spelling mistakes.

Use 2-4 words in your essay (detrimental effect, Holistic development, The onus is on us..., 
Using these 3 words you can get 79 + in vocabulary. 

Check out grammar here. Punctuation is important. In summary, use semi-colon and Consequently/nevertheless/subsequently.

eg: This is a sample writing; nevetheless, it is a good example.

With this you will score 79+ in written disclosure.

In Reading, test is definitely easier than practice. And your speaking scores gets added to reading.. So the key is to score well in Speaking (90). 

Listening, listen intently, this is the easiest section you must by default score get 79+ in this. Again, speaking score gets added here as well. The key again is to score well in Speaking(90).


This is just my view.


----------



## lav2016

az1610 said:


> i completely agree with your suggestion..i wrote the mock exams several times and never scored 70+ in speaking except in the 2 tries
> 
> all i did was speak fast..although it did not increase my score in pronunciation..i managed to get 85 in oral fluency and overall 82 in speaking
> 
> can you suggest how to improve pronunciation? a tiny improvement would be enough for me...i am consistently scoring 80+ in fluency by can not score more than 65 in pronunciation...resulting in a borderline scores..last 2 mock results and 1 real PTE exam score
> 
> O.F/P/Overall score
> Mock A 82/60/80
> Mock B 81/70/82
> PTE exam 85/68/82
> 
> i believe if i manage up to 75 in pronunciation..i will comfortably score 79+ in real exam


I got 78 in practice test. You will get 90 in the main exam, Dont worry about speaking section anymore


----------



## ksrikanthh

lav2016 said:


> Don't worry about plurals, if you read normally you wont skip it for sure. Don't stress on it. The key point in speaking is be natural.
> 
> For writing follow this structure for essays
> IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures
> make sure you have no spelling mistakes.
> 
> Use 2-4 words in your essay (detrimental effect, Holistic development, The onus is on us...,
> Using these 3 words you can get 79 + in vocabulary.
> 
> Check out grammar here. Punctuation is important. In summary, use semi-colon and Consequently/nevertheless/subsequently.
> 
> eg: This is a sample writing; nevetheless, it is a good example.
> 
> With this you will score 79+ in written disclosure.
> 
> In Reading, test is definitely easier than practice. And your speaking scores gets added to reading.. So the key is to score well in Speaking (90).
> 
> Listening, listen intently, this is the easiest section you must by default score get 79+ in this. Again, speaking score gets added here as well. The key again is to score well in Speaking(90).
> 
> 
> This is just my view.


hi lav2016,

this is very helpful and insightful 

looks like Speaking is the beginning section in the exam and it plays a vital role in scoring as much as possible in the overall scores as well !!


----------



## Executer

*Guys, I followed E2language webinar videos in the youtube, that was quite helpful to me. However, they only published only 4 videos, anyone have the all videos please share with us 
thank you *


----------



## lav2016

lav2016 said:


> Don't worry about plurals, if you read normally you wont skip it for sure. Don't stress on it. The key point in speaking is be natural.
> 
> For writing follow this structure for essays
> IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures
> make sure you have no spelling mistakes.
> 
> Use 2-4 words in your essay (detrimental effect, Holistic development, The onus is on us...,
> Using these 3 words you can get 79 + in vocabulary.
> 
> Check out grammar here. Punctuation is important. In summary, use semi-colon and Consequently/nevertheless/subsequently.
> 
> eg: This is a sample writing; nevetheless, it is a good example.
> 
> With this you will score 79+ in written disclosure.
> 
> In Reading, test is definitely easier than practice. And your speaking scores gets added to reading.. So the key is to score well in Speaking (90).
> 
> Listening, listen intently, this is the easiest section you must by default score get 79+ in this. Again, speaking score gets added here as well. The key again is to score well in Speaking(90).
> 
> 
> This is just my view.


grammar - https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/section/1/6/


----------



## az1610

lav2016 said:


> I got 78 in practice test. You will get 90 in the main exam, Dont worry about speaking section anymore


i have written a PTE exam once
scores were L/S/W/R 80/82/74/86

i know real exam is bit easy...all my scores increased compared to mock scores except speaking...i just can't score more than 82 in speaking...i do not want to take any chances this time...nothing less than 90


----------



## GR123

*Tips needed on Reading skills(PTE-A)*

Dear all,

I have taken PTEA twice, in both cases my reading score was low. Any valuable suggestions please. :help:


Listening 68	66
Reading 60	62
Speaking 66	71
Writing 70	70
Grammar 67	80
Oral Fluency 52	54
Pronunciation 59	63
Spelling 63	43
Vocabulary 80	75
Written Discourse	51	90


Thank you,


----------



## nagekris

*Repeated Questions*

Hello Members,

Does the reading material questions are repeated in the actual test by any chance.

Please provide your inputs, especially for READING sections.



Thanks
Regards
NewMem


----------



## misecmisc

GR123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have taken PTEA twice, in both cases my reading score was low. Any valuable suggestions please. :help:
> 
> 
> Listening 68	66
> Reading 60	62
> Speaking 66	71
> Writing 70	70
> Grammar 67	80
> Oral Fluency 52	54
> Pronunciation 59	63
> Spelling 63	43
> Vocabulary 80	75
> Written Discourse	51	90
> 
> 
> Thank you,


The above 2 tests, which you gave, were they PTE-Academic real test or PTE-Academic practice test? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi misecmisc,
> 
> What is your target score in pte ?
> 
> 65 or 79 in all sections ? please advise





misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I raised a post in this thread few days back with below content:
> _Hi All,
> 
> I would like your advice in how should I proceed here regarding PTE-Academic test. Till now I have not given PTE-Academic test even once. Just for clarity - I am talking about PTE-Academic real test only and not about practice test.
> 
> I will be submitting EOI only in Dec-2016 and not before that. So I have almost this whole month of Nov-2016.
> 
> So I think I have 2 options here:
> Option 1: I prepare for 3 more weeks and give PTE-A test in last week of Nov-2016 in a hope to get good result then.
> Option 2: I give PTE-A tests at each weekend, means nearly 4 times this month and the strategy can be to learn from my previous test what I did wrong.
> 
> The flexibility, which I am seeing currently is that there is a test center which is readily available, so that i can book a test after just 2 days.
> 
> I gave IELTS test nearly 1 year back, though I do not remember anything about it now, but still in that IELTS test, my optimism faced a backstep when the only section, in which I was thinking I would get most marks, in that section itself I got the least marks, which was the speaking section.
> 
> So I do not want to be too optimistic about PTE-Academic test, specially when my required target is a little high.
> 
> So what will you all suggest, which of the above options should I proceed with - Option 1 or 2 - for PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.
> _
> 
> I got 2 replies for it and both replies suggested to go with option 1, i.e. to prepare for 2 to 3 weeks and then give the PTE-Academic test only once.
> 
> Any more suggestions here, please, as to which strategy would be more helpful, as I have at least four weeks currently. Obviously, since I am working currently and not on leave, so the work pressure may vary in these four weeks, for which I have no forecasting as to how much would it be in each week. So any suggestions based on your experience at PTE-Academic test as to how should I proceed here? Thanks.


hi misecmisc,

are you aiming to score 65 or 79 in each section PTE ?


----------



## commie_rick

has anyone encountered discussion question [ no opinons . state pros and cons ] in the actual pte exam ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> has anyone encountered discussion question [ no opinons . state pros and cons ] in the actual pte exam ?


with respect to essay writing , can someone list the different combinations of essay categories that are plausible in the exam ?


----------



## bonkers911

bonkers911 said:


> I have my exam tomorrow. I think the system didn't record my audio in the second test. So now I don't know how have I scored in my second test. Have I even improved or not. Should I purchase another test?
> PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71
> PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77


So i took the second practice test again. My score turned out to be like this. Any tips to improve reading? I know i messed it up in fill in the blanks, i did not know the meaning of so many words.


----------



## GR123

misecmisc said:


> The above 2 tests, which you gave, were they PTE-Academic real test or PTE-Academic practice test? Please clarify. Thanks.



Both are real test. I have never taken a pratice test before.

Thank you,


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Guys,

I finally achieved 65+. After 7 attempts for PTE and 4 attempts for IELTS. But I never gave up. I now I was rewarded with a great score. 
S:74 / L:68 / R:73 / W:73.

Thanks for everyone who gave any piece of advice here. If someone want some help, do not hesitate to send a message.

Cheers!


----------



## GR123

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally achieved 65+. After 7 attempts for PTE and 4 attempts for IELTS. But I never gave up. I now I was rewarded with a great score.
> S:74 / L:68 / R:73 / W:73.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who gave any piece of advice here. If someone want some help, do not hesitate to send a message.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Lucas,

Congrats, Could you please advise me on reading part. I have taken twice and ended with 62 marks. I don't know where exactly I am lacking. plz advise 

Listening	68	66
Reading	60	62
Speaking	66	71
Writing	70	70
Grammar	67	80
Oral Fluency	52	54
Pronunciation	59	63
Spelling	63	43
Vocabulary	80	75
Written Discourse	51	90


Thanks


----------



## lucas.wszolek

GR123 said:


> Hi Lucas,
> 
> Congrats, Could you please advise me on reading part. I have taken twice and ended with 62 marks. I don't know where exactly I am lacking. plz advise
> 
> Listening	68	66
> Reading	60	62
> Speaking	66	71
> Writing	70	70
> Grammar	67	80
> Oral Fluency	52	54
> Pronunciation	59	63
> Spelling	63	43
> Vocabulary	80	75
> Written Discourse	51	90
> 
> 
> Thanks


Which type of question in Reading you struggle more?
Reading test is about practicing a lot. Read news, text and essays.
Let me know which one is more difficult for you.


----------



## GR123

lucas.wszolek said:


> Which type of question in Reading you struggle more?
> Reading test is about practicing a lot. Read news, text and essays.
> Let me know which one is more difficult for you.



I am not good in Re-order paragraphs & Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers.

Do I need to select more than one answers in multiple answers type? what will happen if I select only one answer? Plz share your ideas.

Thanks


----------



## vasanth240

From the attachment you can notice my PTE A scores for L/R/S/W are 81/68/87/76. I have submitted EoI 189 and 190 with 60+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 5 for ACS assessed skill + 10 for Language) for 261111(ICT BA) job code. 

Now, we know that 60+5 is insufficient to get an invite. I am aiming to reattempt PTE A on 22nd November. I have started to prepare again.

I think I am missing some basic understanding or idea on the Reading section as I feel it is tough for me. However I have noticed that people ace this Reading section like a star. I would humbly request my fellow mates here in this forum to help me out reach my goal of 79+ in all the section.

I am confident enough on the other two section but left with improvements in the Reading and Writing sections.

Please help me.

Also, I have read through many past pages and found information and links scattered in a wide spectra. Please could some one just paste all the possible links that they have handy in the upcoming post so that I can save some time. Sorry if I bother much.


----------



## commie_rick

bonkers911 said:


> So i took the second practice test again. My score turned out to be like this. Any tips to improve reading? I know i messed it up in fill in the blanks, i did not know the meaning of so many words.


Those are good scores , you are ready for the exam !


----------



## cadimi

vasanth240 said:


> From the attachment you can notice my PTE A scores for L/R/S/W are 81/68/87/76. I have submitted EoI 189 and 190 with 60+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 5 for ACS assessed skill + 10 for Language) for 261111(ICT BA) job code.
> 
> Now, we know that 60+5 is insufficient to get an invite. I am aiming to reattempt PTE A on 22nd November. I have started to prepare again.
> 
> I think I am missing some basic understanding or idea on the Reading section as I feel it is tough for me. However I have noticed that people ace this Reading section like a star. I would humbly request my fellow mates here in this forum to help me out reach my goal of 79+ in all the section.
> 
> I am confident enough on the other two section but left with improvements in the Reading and Writing sections.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Also, I have read through many past pages and found information and links scattered in a wide spectra. Please could some one just paste all the possible links that they have handy in the upcoming post so that I can save some time. Sorry if I bother much.


Hi,
Just wondering why you think 65 is not suffice to get an invite? As what I got from DIBP statistics and from the immitracker as well, 65-point group seem to be getting half the total invites. Or I'm wrong , please enlighten me. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## misecmisc

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finally achieved 65+. After 7 attempts for PTE and 4 attempts for IELTS. But I never gave up. I now I was rewarded with a great score.
> S:74 / L:68 / R:73 / W:73.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who gave any piece of advice here. If someone want some help, do not hesitate to send a message.
> 
> Cheers!


Great Effort! Congrats! Can you please share the screenshot of your result, showing only the marks in different sections including enabling skills section? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

bonkers911 said:


> So i took the second practice test again. My score turned out to be like this. Any tips to improve reading? I know i messed it up in fill in the blanks, i did not know the meaning of so many words.


All the best for your real test, which you told in your previous post in this thread, is on today. May you get your desired score in your PTE-Academic real test. Please let us know how your real test went. Thanks.


----------



## htgaus

Could anyone please help me with the valid coupon code for booking PTE-A exam?


----------



## vasanth240

cadimi said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering why you think 65 is not suffice to get an invite? As what I got from DIBP statistics and from the immitracker as well, 65-point group seem to be getting half the total invites. Or I'm wrong , please enlighten me.
> Have a nice day!


Yeah you are right on one part that 65 without SS, but I have only 60 without SS. My 65 comes from my 60 + 5 for SS(if I do get in 190).


----------



## Vemulurin

Hi,

I am planning to give PTE in hyderabad,India. Please suggest me whether to opt for Storm or Pearson test center?


----------



## harmeets87

vasanth240 said:


> From the attachment you can notice my PTE A scores for L/R/S/W are 81/68/87/76. I have submitted EoI 189 and 190 with 60+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 5 for ACS assessed skill + 10 for Language) for 261111(ICT BA) job code.
> 
> Now, we know that 60+5 is insufficient to get an invite. I am aiming to reattempt PTE A on 22nd November. I have started to prepare again.
> 
> I think I am missing some basic understanding or idea on the Reading section as I feel it is tough for me. However I have noticed that people ace this Reading section like a star. I would humbly request my fellow mates here in this forum to help me out reach my goal of 79+ in all the section.
> 
> I am confident enough on the other two section but left with improvements in the Reading and Writing sections.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Also, I have read through many past pages and found information and links scattered in a wide spectra. Please could some one just paste all the possible links that they have handy in the upcoming post so that I can save some time. Sorry if I bother much.


Hi Vasanth,

Congrats on the a good score. I have appeared for PTE once (overall 67), but couldnt get the avg of 65 due to poor marks (48) in the speaking section (i know my mistakes). I am planning to give the exam again in the month of Dec. I saw you are also applying for 26111 - ICT BA. I wanted to pick up brains for the thought u might have put in for moving to australia and if you have any contacts there which might help you in getting a job there. I cant PM as i am new (4th post), request you to PM so we can connect.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Some feedback on read aloud section on hearing my recording in the attached file, please? All feedback are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

htgaus said:


> Could anyone please help me with the valid coupon code for booking PTE-A exam?


code *PTE2015 *would give you 10% discount


----------



## lucas.wszolek

misecmisc said:


> Great Effort! Congrats! Can you please share the screenshot of your result, showing only the marks in different sections including enabling skills section? Thanks.


I dont know how to upload the image here. I think I have to upload in some kind of webserver. i dont know. Our IT mates would help...LOL

But my scores were:
Listening: 68
Reading: 73
Speaking:74
Writing: 73

Grammar: 77
Oral Fluency: 53
Pronunciation: 70
Spelling: 78
Vocabulary: 85
Written Discourse: 79


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> I cant believe i am doing this.


What was your score in Written discourse enabling skill, please? Thanks.


----------



## htgaus

lucas.wszolek said:


> code *PTE2015 *would give you 10% discount


The promotion code "PTE2015" does not work now, it says Invalid.


----------



## naveen1224

naveen1224 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have given Gold kit two timed practice tests. Below are the results.
> 
> PTE A: L/R/S/W= 62/52/60/60 Over all: 59
> 
> Enabling Skills: Grammar: 28, Oral Fluency: 61, Pronunciation: 44, Spelling: 69, Vocabulary: 66, Written discourse: 79
> 
> PTE B: L/R/S/W= 68/57/57/66 Over all: 62
> 
> Enabling Skills: Grammar: 90, Oral Fluency: 44, Pronunciation: 57, Spelling: 73,
> Vocabulary: 74, Written discourse: 45
> 
> I have improved a little bit but my concern is Oral fluency and punctuation. How can I prove these two skills. After improving these skills can I directly attend main exam.??
> 
> Can any one please suggest on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


Can any one please let me know yours suggestions and inputs on this ??


----------



## lucas.wszolek

GR123 said:


> I am not good in Re-order paragraphs & Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers.
> 
> Do I need to select more than one answers in multiple answers type? what will happen if I select only one answer? Plz share your ideas.
> 
> Thanks


Mate, drop me an private message and we discuss by there.


----------



## misecmisc

lucas.wszolek said:


> Mate, drop me an private message and we discuss by there.


A request - if you could please share your tips in this thread, that shall be great, as others, including me, can benefit from your guidance.


----------



## fragman

Hi, I have one concern regarding punctuation in Write - Summarise written text. How should I use commas for words like therefore, however, ect? Is it correct if I write something like that(comma should be before and after or just before therefore)?

_He is strong, therefore he must be a likely candidate._

Please advice.


----------



## wii4u

*PTE tips required*

Hi everyone,

I gave my PTE A exam few days back and here is my result:

Communicative skills: 
Listening - 74
Reading- 76
Speaking - 87
writing - 77

Enabling Skills:

Grammar - 90
Oral fluency - 81
Pronunciation - 72
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 90
Written discourse - 90 

Although I scored less in listening but I'm pretty sure that will be changed in the next attempt as I've scored 83 during my mock test but the real challenge I'm facing is for Reading and Writing.

I totally screwed up reading especially fill ups and multiple choice, can some one guide me any practice links and tips for the above mentioned section?

For Writing, it was okay but don't know why I couldn't score 79+ in it and would like to know if use of semicolon is allowed during summarize spoken text in one sentence? Tips for both of them please? 

My next attempt is on 11th November and with everyone's guidance hopefully I'll clear it.


----------



## australia_i_m_coming

wii4u said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE A exam few days back and here is my result:
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 74
> Reading- 76
> Speaking - 87
> writing - 77
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 90
> Oral fluency - 81
> Pronunciation - 72
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> Although I scored less in listening but I'm pretty sure that will be changed in the next attempt as I've scored 83 during my mock test but the real challenge I'm facing is for Reading and Writing.
> 
> I totally screwed up reading especially fill ups and multiple choice, can some one guide me any practice links and tips for the above mentioned section?
> 
> For Writing, it was okay but don't know why I couldn't score 79+ in it and would like to know if use of semicolon is allowed during summarize spoken text in one sentence? Tips for both of them please?
> 
> My next attempt is on 11th November and with everyone's guidance hopefully I'll clear it.



Hi,

I got 86 in writing, and I can try to answer few of your questions.
Que:For Writing, it was okay but don't know why I couldn't score 79+ in it and would like to know if use of semicolon is allowed during summarize spoken text in one sentence? Tips for both of them please? 
Ans: I did not use semicolon anywhere in my exam, However I read somewhere that it can be used. Hence my suggestion would be use it only you must.
Also try to use complex sentences as much as you can, especially in the essay part!
All the best.. 
I too have my exam on 14th to improve my listening and Speaking scores, any suggestions? I lack in Describe image and Retell lecture.


----------



## commie_rick

this is my results for test A on tuesday













this is my results for test B , done today,












i used the same format for writing but i scored badly for writing diclosure , however the score improved to 79. This is puzzling.






*essays from Test A*





















*essay from Test B*

























One thing for sure is that im weak in grammar and reading which i tend to miss out words for highlight incorrect word section, especially when the passage has alot of 'errmm. aaaa' , that confused me lost the flow.



my exam is tomorrow. any help is appreciated. nonetheless i will practise a few more rounds.


----------



## imrixkhan

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have scored practice test from Pearson which is not used. please check with me if you don't mind.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys

I have exam on 05th Morning !!! 


I have below doubts


1. FIrstly, In speaking read aloud section, If I complete before 40 second and click next then will it impact my score ??

2. Secondly,In describe image if I finish before 40 seconds, say in 30 seconds only I explain the whole image and click next, will that impact my score ??


3. Lastly, Overall Communicative skills score matter, for example I have 79 in all 4 areas in communicative skills then my overall will be 79, no matter what my Enabling skills score is, correct ?


----------



## rahejarajeev

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have exam on 05th Morning !!!
> 
> 
> I have below doubts
> 
> 
> 1. FIrstly, In speaking read aloud section, If I complete before 40 second and click next then will it impact my score ??
> 
> 2. Secondly,In describe image if I finish before 40 seconds, say in 30 seconds only I explain the whole image and click next, will that impact my score ??
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, Overall Communicative skills score matter, for example I have 79 in all 4 areas in communicative skills then my overall will be 79, no matter what my Enabling skills score is, correct ?


Hi Subhash,
My response as follows:
1. I do not think it will impact your score,infact if you wait till the end even after speaking is over your breathing or any other doing can lower your score , si better to click Next. 
2. You should utilize 40sec and ideally you should stop close to 38 or 39th sec and let the process stops and then click Next. You will get more marks if you use full 40sec but should end your sentence properly.
3. Yes you are right.

Best of luck !!! 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## az1610

wii4u said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE A exam few days back and here is my result:
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 74
> Reading- 76
> Speaking - 87
> writing - 77
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 90
> Oral fluency - 81
> Pronunciation - 72
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> Although I scored less in listening but I'm pretty sure that will be changed in the next attempt as I've scored 83 during my mock test but the real challenge I'm facing is for Reading and Writing.
> 
> I totally screwed up reading especially fill ups and multiple choice, can some one guide me any practice links and tips for the above mentioned section?
> 
> For Writing, it was okay but don't know why I couldn't score 79+ in it and would like to know if use of semicolon is allowed during summarize spoken text in one sentence? Tips for both of them please?
> 
> My next attempt is on 11th November and with everyone's guidance hopefully I'll clear it.


grammar 90
spelling 90
vocabulary 90
written discourse 90

still writing score isn't 79+
i am facing a similar problem

experts please guide why is this so? do you think we are lacking in content?


----------



## commie_rick

az1610 said:


> grammar 90
> *spelling 90
> vocabulary 90
> written discourse 90
> *
> still writing score isn't 79+
> i am facing a similar problem
> 
> experts please guide why is this so? do you think we are lacking in content?


wow those are very high, im surprised why you didnt get 79+ for writing.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi

I appeared for PTE A and got 10 points (missed by 1 point in writing - Speaking 90, Writing 78 Reading 79, Listening 82). I have submitted my EOI on 29 Oct-2016. Couple of questions:-

- If I appear for PTE exam again and get a lower score <65 overall then will my latest score be considered for points calculation even if I do not update my EOI with the latest test score which is less the current one.
- What is the current trend? Can ppl in 261313 category with 65 points expect to receive the invitation in Nov 2nd round.


----------



## adckbj88

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I appeared for PTE A and got 10 points (missed by 1 point in writing - Speaking 90, Writing 78 Reading 79, Listening 82). I have submitted my EOI on 29 Oct-2016. Couple of questions:-
> 
> - If I appear for PTE exam again and get a lower score <65 overall then will my latest score be considered for points calculation even if I do not update my EOI with the latest test score which is less the current one.
> - What is the current trend? Can ppl in 261313 category with 65 points expect to receive the invitation in Nov 2nd round.



U will have a seperate regustration number, hence its upto u which result u want to share in EOI , just keep in mind that in ur second attempt marksheet, it will mention that this is ur second attempt. having said tht it sud not impact.

All the best.


----------



## snowingreen

anyone want to try this reorder sentence questions ?


----------



## NP101

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have exam on 05th Morning !!!
> 
> 
> I have below doubts
> 
> 
> 1. FIrstly, In speaking read aloud section, If I complete before 40 second and click next then will it impact my score ??
> 
> 2. Secondly,In describe image if I finish before 40 seconds, say in 30 seconds only I explain the whole image and click next, will that impact my score ??
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, Overall Communicative skills score matter, for example I have 79 in all 4 areas in communicative skills then my overall will be 79, no matter what my Enabling skills score is, correct ?


Wish you good luck 

Doesn't matter if you keep speaking till 40 sec finish but yeah better to COMPLETE IN 38-39 sec don't click next 
APPLIES ON BOTH READ ALOUD AND DESCRUBE INAGE 

NO your enabling skills do not reflect on your WRL except speaking 

I scored 90 in enabling got R77 W79 L82 S90
Scored 79 83 90 81 in enabling skills
And got R75 w83 L85 S90
To some extent yes they impact but I don't agree if someone says 100%
Hope this help


----------



## cathyrine

Hi everyone, I have been following this thread for quite a long time now. 

I took my first PTE exam just today and I found it harder than mock tests. I had pauses on describe the image and some of my words were repetitive.

Anyway, still hoping for the best! ??

Good luck to everyone who is taking the exam anytime soon! ???


----------



## ksrikanthh

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I appeared for PTE A and got 10 points (missed by 1 point in writing - Speaking 90, Writing 78 Reading 79, Listening 82). I have submitted my EOI on 29 Oct-2016. Couple of questions:-
> 
> - If I appear for PTE exam again and get a lower score <65 overall then will my latest score be considered for points calculation even if I do not update my EOI with the latest test score which is less the current one.
> - What is the current trend? Can ppl in 261313 category with 65 points expect to receive the invitation in Nov 2nd round.


hi ashish, 


writing -78 ( ahhh, you were almost there ) !!!

with 65 points looking at the current trend, i believe you would receive an invite in 1-2 months ( within those 4 rounds ) time from the time you have submitted an eoi


----------



## ksrikanthh

cathyrine said:


> Hi everyone, I have been following this thread for quite a long time now.
> 
> I took my first PTE exam just today and I found it harder than mock tests. I had pauses on describe the image and some of my words were repetitive.
> 
> Anyway, still hoping for the best! ??
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is taking the exam anytime soon! ???


hi cathyrine, 

1. how was your overall experience on your first attempt in PTE ? 

2. when are you expecting the results ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have exam on 05th Morning !!!
> 
> 
> I have below doubts
> 
> 
> 1. FIrstly, In speaking read aloud section, If I complete before 40 second and click next then will it impact my score ??
> 
> 2. Secondly,In describe image if I finish before 40 seconds, say in 30 seconds only I explain the whole image and click next, will that impact my score ??
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, Overall Communicative skills score matter, for example I have 79 in all 4 areas in communicative skills then my overall will be 79, no matter what my Enabling skills score is, correct ?


all the best Suhash for your exam tomo !!!


----------



## cathyrine

:drama:


ksrikanthh said:


> hi cathyrine,
> 
> 1. how was your overall experience on your first attempt in PTE ?
> 
> 2. when are you expecting the results ?



It was way harder than I thought. Listening and writing were okay tho.
I think result will be up by next week, Wednesday.


----------



## ksrikanthh

cathyrine said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> It was way harder than I thought. Listening and writing were okay tho.
> I think result will be up by next week, Wednesday.


oh ok. what is your target score ? 65 or 79 in all sections ?


----------



## cathyrine

ksrikanthh said:


> oh ok. what is your target score ? 65 or 79 in all sections ?


79 in all sections. I took Ielts before and I had problem with reading that's why I decided to try PTE but it looks likes speaking and reading will be my problem this time...


----------



## bonkers911

What was your Ielts score?


----------



## lav2016

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have exam on 05th Morning !!!
> 
> 
> I have below doubts
> 
> 
> 1. FIrstly, In speaking read aloud section, If I complete before 40 second and click next then will it impact my score ??
> 
> 2. Secondly,In describe image if I finish before 40 seconds, say in 30 seconds only I explain the whole image and click next, will that impact my score ??
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, Overall Communicative skills score matter, for example I have 79 in all 4 areas in communicative skills then my overall will be 79, no matter what my Enabling skills score is, correct ?



Incase you finish in 30 seconds and you have nothing to say then click next right away. Don't wait for the mic to close. I did so in my test, it didn't affect my score. But only for one question, if you do this for all, I am sure you will lose marks. ]

Pay maximum attention to read aloud and dont try to stretch it to 40 seconds. click next as soon as you finish.


----------



## nila.r1508

Vemulurin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE in hyderabad,India. Please suggest me whether to opt for Storm or Pearson test center?


Hi ,
I prefer Pearson test center is good.
Good luck !

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

naveen1224 said:


> Can any one please let me know yours suggestions and inputs on this ??


for written disclosure 
follow this for essay -> 
IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures

and correct punctuation ->
https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/section/1/6/

for Oral fluency -> Practice Read aloud , try to speak fast without making mistakes.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> What was your score in Written discourse enabling skill, please? Thanks.


90 in WD


----------



## lav2016

fragman said:


> Hi, I have one concern regarding punctuation in Write - Summarise written text. How should I use commas for words like therefore, however, ect? Is it correct if I write something like that(comma should be before and after or just before therefore)?
> 
> _He is strong, therefore he must be a likely candidate._
> 
> Please advice.


google this -> dependent and independent clauses.


----------



## misecmisc

cathyrine said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> It was way harder than I thought. Listening and writing were okay tho.
> I think result will be up by next week, Wednesday.


3 questions here:
1. I heard that these days in PTE-Academic exams, in one question some video is displayed - Did you got any question in any section, which had some video as display? If yes, then which question type in which section?
2. You gave the test today, so you should get your results by tomorrow, since I have read somewhere that some people were saying that they got their result within 1 day. Any specific reason why you think you would be getting the result by Wednesday? How do you know that you will get your result by Wednesday? Since I do not know this thing, so just asking - Does the PTE-Academic test after it finishes, tells a tentative date by which we will get our results?
3. Was the actual PTE-Academic real test much more difficult than PTE-Academic 2 practice tests A and B? If yes, then mainly in which sections, you found it harder than in practice tests A and B?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## lav2016

wii4u said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE A exam few days back and here is my result:
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 74
> Reading- 76
> Speaking - 87
> writing - 77
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 90
> Oral fluency - 81
> Pronunciation - 72
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> Although I scored less in listening but I'm pretty sure that will be changed in the next attempt as I've scored 83 during my mock test but the real challenge I'm facing is for Reading and Writing.
> 
> I totally screwed up reading especially fill ups and multiple choice, can some one guide me any practice links and tips for the above mentioned section?
> 
> For Writing, it was okay but don't know why I couldn't score 79+ in it and would like to know if use of semicolon is allowed during summarize spoken text in one sentence? Tips for both of them please?
> 
> My next attempt is on 11th November and with everyone's guidance hopefully I'll clear it.


I cannot believe that you are going so wrong with the content. Did you stick to the word count. Summary must be in a one sentence. 

Of course semicolon is allowed.


----------



## trombokk

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum but have been following it for some time.
I need a suggestion from u all.I have given IELTS twice but my score has not increased beyond 6.5 in each module.
Now I am in a dilemma as lot of people are suggesting me to go for PTE. 
I want to know whether scoring higher in PTE is easier as compare to IELTS.

Secondly, will it take time in getting used to the format followed by PTE as it differs from IELTS in many ways.

I am planning to give the test in mid december and my target is above 7 bands/65 in each module.

Suggestion from u all will be very helpful as I am in crossroad and really struggling to make the right decision.
Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

snowingreen said:


> anyone want to try this reorder sentence questions ?


My try for above reorder sentence:
para1 - 1342
para 2 - 4321

Please correct me if I am incorrect here. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Some feedback on read aloud section on hearing my recording in the attached file, please? All feedback are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## cathyrine

:eek2:


bonkers911 said:


> What was your Ielts score?


LRSW: 8/7/8.5/8

I really do have problems with reading comprehension


----------



## ksrikanthh

cathyrine said:


> :eek2:
> 
> LRSW: 8/7/8.5/8
> 
> I really do have problems with reading comprehension


8, 8.5, 8 - you were almost there !!!!


----------



## ksrikanthh

trombokk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this forum but have been following it for some time.
> I need a suggestion from u all.I have given IELTS twice but my score has not increased beyond 6.5 in each module.
> Now I am in a dilemma as lot of people are suggesting me to go for PTE.
> I want to know whether scoring higher in PTE is easier as compare to IELTS.
> 
> Secondly, will it take time in getting used to the format followed by PTE as it differs from IELTS in many ways.
> 
> I am planning to give the test in mid december and my target is above 7 bands/65 in each module.
> 
> Suggestion from u all will be very helpful as I am in crossroad and really struggling to make the right decision.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Hi trombokk,

1. Pte is comparatively easier than IELTS . One of the reasons - pte is computer based. There are other reasons as well. 

2. The exam pattern for pte is different from IELTS but once you start your preparation i am pretty sure that you will feel comfortable. You have more time for preparation so dont worry. 

3. Before taking the actual pte exam please give an attempt to the pte practise which will direct you on the areas of improvement

4. As you already have experience with ielts , adapting to pte would be easier.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some feedback on read aloud section on hearing my recording in the attached file, please? All feedback are welcome. Thanks.


Hi misecmisc,

What is your target score in pte?

65 or 79 in all sections ?


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi misecmisc,
> 
> What is your target score in pte?
> 
> 65 or 79 in all sections ?


need 90 in all sections for academic purpose.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> need 90 in all sections for academic purpose.


Meaning you are aiming to score 90 in LRSW?
please advise


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> need 90 in all sections for academic purpose.


Out of 90 are you aiming to score 65 in all sections to get 10 points or

Are u aiming to score 79 in all sections to get 20 points?


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> this is my results for test A on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my results for test B , done today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the same format for writing but i scored badly for writing diclosure , however the score improved to 79. This is puzzling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *essays from Test A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *essay from Test B*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing for sure is that im weak in grammar and reading which i tend to miss out words for highlight incorrect word section, especially when the passage has alot of 'errmm. aaaa' , that confused me lost the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> my exam is tomorrow. any help is appreciated. nonetheless i will practise a few more rounds.


@commie_rick: All the best to you for your exam today. Did you did a few more practice tests yesterday - means did you bought the gold kit for practice test again? Please let us know how your real test today went. Thanks.


----------



## trombokk

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi trombokk,
> 
> 1. Pte is comparatively easier than IELTS . One of the reasons - pte is computer based. There are other reasons as well.
> 
> 2. The exam pattern for pte is different from IELTS but once you start your preparation i am pretty sure that you will feel comfortable. You have more time for preparation so dont worry.
> 
> 3. Before taking the actual pte exam please give an attempt to the pte practise which will direct you on the areas of improvement
> 
> 4. As you already have experience with ielts , adapting to pte would be easier.


Thanks a lot....then I shall go for PTE only.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat1811

I got my score today, well kinda disappointed about it, a few more points to reach my target 65+. Planning to book a test again on 2nd December in Sydney because there are no seats available in the whole Queensland .

Communicative skills: 
Listening - 61
Reading- 66
Speaking - 65
writing - 63

Enabling Skills:

Grammar - 90
Oral fluency - 63
Pronunciation - 63
Spelling - 79
Vocabulary - 80
Written discourse - 90 

I don't know how they calculate to the score, but the WD, Vocabulary, Spelling and Grammar seems to contradict the final writing score. I think a reason I got up to 90 in enabling skills is about to proofread the essay because I often finish writing essay in 10-15 minutes. Besides that I don't know which part I may lose points on writing. Anybody know whether Write From Dictation can affect either listening or writing score?. I felt like I didn't do well on the last part of Listening.


----------



## cathyrine

misecmisc said:


> 3 questions here:
> 1. I heard that these days in PTE-Academic exams, in one question some video is displayed - Did you got any question in any section, which had some video as display? If yes, then which question type in which section?
> 2. You gave the test today, so you should get your results by tomorrow, since I have read somewhere that some people were saying that they got their result within 1 day. Any specific reason why you think you would be getting the result by Wednesday? How do you know that you will get your result by Wednesday? Since I do not know this thing, so just asking - Does the PTE-Academic test after it finishes, tells a tentative date by which we will get our results?
> 3. Was the actual PTE-Academic real test much more difficult than PTE-Academic 2 practice tests A and B? If yes, then mainly in which sections, you found it harder than in practice tests A and B?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.



Hi,

First of all, there was no video. The only difference that I noticed was in the short answer portion because there were images in some questions. 

The administrator told us that result MIGHT BE available on Wednesday. It's my first time so I really don't know how long it usually take.

In my opinion, the actual exam was harder than the mock test since I found the describe the image (well I only got 3 graphs and the rest were random images which I dont know of ) and the re order of paragraph really confusing.


----------



## ksrikanthh

trombokk said:


> Thanks a lot....then I shall go for PTE only.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


right on


----------



## misecmisc

cathyrine said:


> In my opinion, the actual exam was harder than the mock test since I found the describe the image (well I only got 3 graphs and the rest were random images which I dont know of ) and the re order of paragraph really confusing.


So did you attempted both the practice tests of gold kit - or - you took only one practice test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## samcool80

trombokk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this forum but have been following it for some time.
> I need a suggestion from u all.I have given IELTS twice but my score has not increased beyond 6.5 in each module.
> Now I am in a dilemma as lot of people are suggesting me to go for PTE.
> I want to know whether scoring higher in PTE is easier as compare to IELTS.
> 
> Secondly, will it take time in getting used to the format followed by PTE as it differs from IELTS in many ways.
> 
> I am planning to give the test in mid december and my target is above 7 bands/65 in each module.
> 
> Suggestion from u all will be very helpful as I am in crossroad and really struggling to make the right decision.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk





I am exact same position like yours. Go for PTE.. 

Test pattern is but different for sure.. But 45 days is more than enough to prepare and score level 7 as per ielts scoring. 

I am taking PTE exam next weekend. So full-time into that preparation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

cathyrine said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, there was no video. The only difference that I noticed was in the short answer portion because there were images in some questions.
> 
> The administrator told us that result MIGHT BE available on Wednesday. It's my first time so I really don't know how long it usually take.
> 
> In my opinion, the actual exam was harder than the mock test since I found the describe the image (well I only got 3 graphs and the rest were random images which I dont know of ) and the re order of paragraph really confusing.


In the describe image section - those random images/pictures quality were dull that you felt quite difficult to identify them? 

Answer short questions in speaking - how difficult were these to crack ? 

Thoughts please


----------



## ksrikanthh

samcool80 said:


> I am exact same position like yours. Go for PTE..
> 
> Test pattern is but different for sure.. But 45 days is more than enough to prepare and score level 7 as per ielts scoring.
> 
> I am taking PTE exam next weekend. So full-time into that preparation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi sam,

What is your target score in pte ? 65 or 79 in all sections ?


----------



## samcool80

target score of 65+ is required... even without PTE / IELTS score i have 65 points for AU PR . ( state sponsored point included)

I need 65 cos the state has the requirement for the Code i am applying for.


----------



## samcool80

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi sam,
> 
> What is your target score in pte ? 65 or 79 in all sections ?


target score of 65+ is required... even without PTE / IELTS score i have 65 points for AU PR . ( state sponsored point included)

I need 65 cos the state has the requirement for the Code i am applying for.


----------



## ksrikanthh

samcool80 said:


> target score of 65+ is required... even without PTE / IELTS score i have 65 points for AU PR . ( state sponsored point included)
> 
> I need 65 cos the state has the requirement for the Code i am applying for.


Oh ok


----------



## cathyrine

misecmisc said:


> So did you attempted both the practice tests of gold kit - or - you took only one practice test? Please suggest. Thanks.


I did PTE Practice A twice and Practice B once.


----------



## cathyrine

ksrikanthh said:


> In the describe image section - those random images/pictures quality were dull that you felt quite difficult to identify them?
> 
> Answer short questions in speaking - how difficult were these to crack ?
> 
> Thoughts please



In the describe image, for example there was a photo showing how a paper is being produced like from pine tree to this and that. And there were machines included, which I don't even know how to pronounce  

In the short answer questions, well during my practice I usually don't stare at the computer screen for me to focus on the audio. It was only after the first question that I realised that there was an image on the left and obviously, I missed the correct answer. 

Those were just some of my mistakes but overall, I find PTE harder than IELTS.


----------



## anz13

I used the voucher from ptevoucher.in and got a discount + 5 free practice tests. These were really helpful and quite close to the actual test.

Scored an overall 90 in the PTE Exam


----------



## anz13

Comma before and after is more apt


----------



## az1610

snowingreen said:


> anyone want to try this reorder sentence questions ?


picture A

1 3 4 2

picture B

4 1 3 2

some one please check and confirm


----------



## anz13

snowingreen said:


> anyone want to try this reorder sentence questions ?


My personal experience is to not waste much time over the re-order sentences. One can never be 100% confident on these and they eat into too much of time. The juice is not worth the squeeze. There are plenty of fill in the blanks, RCs to focus and score upon.


----------



## bonkers911

misecmisc said:


> All the best for your real test, which you told in your previous post in this thread, is on today. May you get your desired score in your PTE-Academic real test. Please let us know how your real test went. Thanks.


So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this: 

Overall 89

Communicative skills: 
Listening - 90
Reading- 84
Speaking - 90
writing - 87

Enabling Skills:

Grammar - 81
Oral fluency - 90
Pronunciation - 79
Spelling - 84
Vocabulary - 87
Written discourse - 77

Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


----------



## samcool80

anz13 said:


> I used the voucher from ptevoucher.in and got a discount + 5 free practice tests. These were really helpful and quite close to the actual test.
> 
> 
> 
> Scored an overall 90 in the PTE Exam




Can we have those practice test too?? My exam is next weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> 
> 
> Communicative skills:
> 
> Listening - 90
> 
> Reading- 84
> 
> Speaking - 90
> 
> writing - 87
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar - 81
> 
> Oral fluency - 90
> 
> Pronunciation - 79
> 
> Spelling - 84
> 
> Vocabulary - 87
> 
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.




Can you point which tips from @lav2016 were helpfull?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


Congrats ! After seeing thru various scores I analysed that marks in Written Discourse is inversely proportional to Writing. In other words , if someone gets 90 in WD , he gets 70's in W. Not sure what should we do to score 90 in W ???
When I gave the mock test mine written discourse was 90 but writing was below 79. What to do?????? Anyone has any idea ???

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## bonkers911

samcool80 said:


> Can you point which tips from @lav2016 were helpfull??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is an active member of this forum. Ask her whatever you need but she helped me with writing. Vocabulary and written discourse.


----------



## bonkers911

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats ! After seeing thru various scores I analysed that marks in Written Discourse is inversely proportional to Writing. In other words , if someone gets 90 in WD , he gets 70's in W. Not sure what should we do to score 90 in W ???
> When I gave the mock test mine written discourse was 90 but writing was below 79. What to do?????? Anyone has any idea ???
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


No it's not like that, I had 90 in written discourse and 87 in writing. I am talking about my mock exam. I think it's a blend of content, grammar and vocabulary.


----------



## lav2016

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


Congrats buddy! yes Lav2016 available for advice


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

I lodged visa on 2nd Nov and uploaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form 1221.

I am also done with medicals.It shows Clearance Provided-No action required.

Should I upload anything related to medicals?

What's medical referral letter?
Should I upload this? If yes, then under which section?

Please advise


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged visa on 2nd Nov and uploaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> I am also done with medicals.It shows Clearance Provided-No action required.
> 
> Should I upload anything related to medicals?
> 
> What's medical referral letter?
> Should I upload this? If yes, then under which section?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


wrong forum


----------



## uday63

Sorry please ignore my previous post

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.K

lav2016 said:


> Incase you finish in 30 seconds and you have nothing to say then click next right away. Don't wait for the mic to close. I did so in my test, it didn't affect my score. But only for one question, if you do this for all, I am sure you will lose marks. ]
> 
> Pay maximum attention to read aloud and dont try to stretch it to 40 seconds. click next as soon as you finish.


Hello Mate,

lil confused with your comment here "But only for one question, if you do this for all, I am sure you will lose marks." Do you mean to say that we should only click next as soon as we finish speaking in Read Aloud section? and doing the same in describe image or retell will result in less marks?


----------



## menikhlesh

*timing for reading section and listening section*



lav2016 said:


> Congrats buddy! yes Lav2016 available for advice


Hi 

Can you please help me with the time division for the Reading section;
for example -

Reading Section :
=============
MCQ Single answer : 1 min or 2 min or 5 min
Mcq Multiple answer : ?
Reorder para : ?
Reading fill in the blanks
Reading and Writing : fill in the blanks : ?

Listening Section:
=========
MCQ Single answer : 1 min or 2 min or 5 min
Mcq Multiple answer : ?
Fill in the blank :
Highlight correct summary:
write from dictation :


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some feedback on read aloud section on hearing my recording in the attached file, please? All feedback are welcome. Thanks.


Please let me know in which areas I need to improve in my recording in below link in this thread for Read Aloud question:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11351505-post14026.html

Thanks.


----------



## az1610

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


tips for writing and speaking please..


----------



## misecmisc

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


Great! Congrats!


----------



## az1610

lav2016 said:


> Congrats buddy! yes Lav2016 available for advice


Lav2016

kindly upload a sample of read aloud text and describe image along with their respective images
it will surely help a lot

thanks


----------



## sabhishek982

*Describe image*

Hi folks,

I have been following this forum since past couple of weeks and this is my first post. Would you be so kind to help me with below queries?

Speaking- 
1. Are repeat sentences longer to remember in actual exam?
2. Is there any format you follow to describe different graphs?
3. In Re-tell lecture, is it OK to write down some main points and speak the same words that are spoken in the lecture or is it always advisable to use our own words?
5. Are answer short questions difficult? Any list of recent questions would be helpful.

Writing
1. I am facing difficulty in writing the summary, is there any strategy?
2. Please suggest some key words that we can use in the essays.

Reading - I think I am good in reading part, get 80% of the fill in the blanks correct in the samples that I practice, not sure about the actual exam (yet to appear).

Listening
==========
1. Is write from dictation difficult in actual exam, how is it marked if I do not write the whole sentence?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## aravindmcs1

*PTE Mock Test*

Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, they have one sample test which is free and another two tests for very minimal cost... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.


----------



## ksrikanthh

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


Congrats buddy !


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Please let me know in which areas I need to improve in my recording in below link in this thread for Read Aloud question:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11351505-post14026.html
> 
> Thanks.


Hi misecmisc,

Are you targeting to score 65 to get 10points for english?

Or

Are you targeting to score 79 to get 20 points for english ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

aravindmcs1 said:


> Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, they have one sample test which is free and another two tests for very minimal cost... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.


Hi aravind,

1. What is the cost of practise test in the portal.you have mentioned?

2. What are your scores in pte real exam?


----------



## don0786

*Help with PTE speaking*



lav2016 said:


> Congrats buddy! yes Lav2016 available for advice


I have appeared in PTE 5 times and ended with a 75 on speaking, all other sections over 80. Need some quick help on speaking, specially around oral fluency I assume, as pronunciation scores are mostly above 85 but oral fluency is 65. What can I do to get over 79 in speaking also.


----------



## lav2016

don0786 said:


> I have appeared in PTE 5 times and ended with a 75 on speaking, all other sections over 80. Need some quick help on speaking, specially around oral fluency I assume, as pronunciation scores are mostly above 85 but oral fluency is 65. What can I do to get over 79 in speaking also.


probably you are speaking slowly,... take a practice test by speaking faster. Like I mentioned earlier try finishing Read Aloud in 20 seconds.


----------



## mctowel

don0786 said:


> I have appeared in PTE 5 times and ended with a 75 on speaking, all other sections over 80. Need some quick help on speaking, specially around oral fluency I assume, as pronunciation scores are mostly above 85 but oral fluency is 65. What can I do to get over 79 in speaking also.


Speak faster and focus less on content and more on fluency and pronunciation

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



lav2016 said:


> probably you are speaking slowly,... take a practice test by speaking faster. Like I mentioned earlier try finishing Read Aloud in 20 seconds.


Thank you for the guidance. I hit a 87 in speaking in the practice test last week. I'm still nervous as have only one attempt at hand for PTE now. 

Would you be available for a quick chat or review sample outputs to advise.


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



mctowel said:


> Speak faster and focus less on content and more on fluency and pronunciation
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I see your point. Wouldn't there be a consideration for content?
Let me see if i could talk jibberish and get away with it. I should have asked for advise earlier, but kept going for the exam to find my rythm. Open to any coaching recommended.


----------



## lav2016

mctowel said:


> Speak faster and focus less on content and more on fluency and pronunciation
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


I wouldnt agree with that totally, Dont try to focus, just be natural, looks like your pronunciation is very strong, hence dont concentrate on it as it comes naturally to u.

And the other point is also very true, dont focus on content.


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



lav2016 said:


> I wouldnt agree with that totally, Dont try to focus, just be natural, looks like your pronunciation is very strong, hence dont concentrate on it as it comes naturally to u.
> 
> And the other point is also very true, dont focus on content.


Thank you. Guess I'm going in circles with this, is there a way i could do some sample exercise and you could coach or share some samples that i could imbibe. I work in the UK and would tend to believe that my language is decent, just that it didn't match up to PTE standards. I need the points and that puts some stress on me.


----------



## mctowel

don0786 said:


> Thanks mate. I see your point. Wouldn't there be a consideration for content?
> Let me see if i could talk jibberish and get away with it. I should have asked for advise earlier, but kept going for the exam to find my rythm. Open to any coaching recommended.


Content only matters as long as you give in the keywords the computer wants to hear.. Especially in retell lecture. Also remember you have to speak very loud, even if everyone is shouting in the same center.. Make yours loud and clear also. Check where you place your mic.. Trust me, i ve seen someone's score rise from 73 to 90 after mainly changing the mic position. Some put it above their nose, while others put it below the chin. It prevents breathing sounds from interfering with the recordings. I know someone who scored 90 in all modules with placing the mic below thr chin.. I would have posted link to where he gave more details,but its against this forum rules. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

cathyrine said:


> 79 in all sections. I took Ielts before and I had problem with reading that's why I decided to try PTE but it looks likes speaking and reading will be my problem this time...


im in the same boat , cath


----------



## commie_rick

cathyrine said:


> In the describe image, for example there was a photo showing how a paper is being produced like from pine tree to this and that. And there were machines included, which I don't even know how to pronounce
> 
> *In the short answer questions, well during my practice I usually don't stare at the computer screen for me to focus on the audio. It was only after the first question that I realised that there was an image on the left and obviously, I missed the correct answer. *
> 
> Those were just some of my mistakes but overall, I find PTE harder than IELTS.


i missed the first question too. the transition from repeat sentence to short answer question goes without warning. to make things worse, i was given images in short answer questions


----------



## mctowel

don0786 said:


> Thank you. Guess I'm going in circles with this, is there a way i could do some sample exercise and you could coach or share some samples that i could imbibe. I work in the UK and would tend to believe that my language is decent, just that it didn't match up to PTE standards. I need the points and that puts some stress on me.


Or you can follow bonkers911 old posts.. He had about 3 attempts and scored 90 in the last one

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.




those are top marks ! :whip::whip::whip: i hope you get an invitation soon ! please let us know when you have gotten it ! good luck !


----------



## commie_rick

aravindmcs1 said:


> Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, they have one sample test which is free and another two tests for very minimal cost... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.


shugs. this should have been posted before my exam


----------



## commie_rick

don0786 said:


> Thanks mate. I see your point. Wouldn't there be a consideration for content?
> Let me see if i could talk jibberish and get away with it. I should have asked for advise earlier, but *kept going for the exam* to find my rythm. Open to any coaching recommended.


alot of money to burn eh


----------



## ksrikanthh

don0786 said:


> Thank you. Guess I'm going in circles with this, is there a way i could do some sample exercise and you could coach or share some samples that i could imbibe. I work in the UK and would tend to believe that my language is decent, just that it didn't match up to PTE standards. I need the points and that puts some stress on me.


Hi don,

What is your target score in pte ?

79 in all sections ?


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> im in the same boat , cath


You had your PTE-A real test today, as you told in your previous post in this thread. So did you have your PTE-A real test today? How did it went?

@bonkers911 gave his today and got his result. Do you @commie_rick got your result today? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

don0786 said:


> I have appeared in PTE 5 times and ended with a 75 on speaking, all other sections over 80. Need some quick help on speaking, specially around oral fluency I assume, as pronunciation scores are mostly above 85 but oral fluency is 65. What can I do to get over 79 in speaking also.


You mean 5 real tests or 5 practice tests for PTE-Academic? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> You had your PTE-A real test today, as you told in your previous post in this thread. So did you have your PTE-A real test today? How did it went?
> 
> @bonkers911 gave his today and got his result. Do you @commie_rick got your result today? Please suggest. Thanks.



yes i did my exam today. what was bonkers911 scores ?


i wasnt aware that i could get my results today, the administrator said wait for an emai. earliest next friday


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> yes i did my exam today. what was bonkers911 scores ?
> 
> 
> i wasnt aware that i could get my results today, the administrator said wait for an emai. earliest next friday


In previous page you can see @bonkers911 scores, and you had commented to him saying top marks. Please see your above post  . I think @bonkers911 gave his PTE-Academic real test today. @bonkers911 - can you please confirm that you gave PTE-Academic real test today? Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> In previous page you can see @bonkers911 scores, and you had commented to him saying top marks. Please see your above post  .


hi misecmisc,

out of 90 marks in pte , what is your target score ? 

are you aiming for 10 points or 20 points to update in your eoi in the english section ?

scoring 65 in all sections in pte would give you 10 points and scoring 79 would give you 20 points. 

what is your target score and points ? please advise.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> In previous page you can see @bonkers911 scores, and you had commented to him saying top marks. Please see your above post  . I think @bonkers911 gave his PTE-Academic real test today. @bonkers911 - can you please confirm that you gave PTE-Academic real test today? Thanks.


oh yeah , that was @bonkers91. ah, i typed too fast. yeah hes good !


----------



## samcool80

ksrikanthh said:


> hi misecmisc,
> 
> out of 90 marks in pte , what is your target score ?
> 
> are you aiming for 10 points or 20 points to update in your eoi in the english section ?
> 
> scoring 65 in all sections in pte would give you 10 points and scoring 79 would give you 20 points.
> 
> what is your target score and points ? please advise.




Just curious... You asking everyone same type of question... Any particular reason behind that?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

samcool80 said:


> Just curious... You asking everyone same type of question... Any particular reason behind that??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha ha ha ! good question buddy  

no special reasons , lol  

just trying to analyse on the trends with PTE who are trying to crack with 65 and 79  

also would like to track them , take notes and follow up to get their valuable inputs, suggestions and most importantly their experience before/after the exam


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> oh yeah , that was @bonkers91. ah, i typed too fast. yeah hes good !


What I have heard is that PTE-Academic results can come in one day. So hopefully by tomorrow you may get your result for your PTE-Academic test. May you get your required score in your PTE-Academic test. Please let us know when you will get your result for your PTE-Academic test regarding when you got your result and how was your result. Thanks.


----------



## adobongrojak

commie_rick said:


> oh yeah , that was @bonkers91. ah, i typed too fast. yeah hes good !


where u took your exam bro?


----------



## gvbrin

I got my score today, well disappointed again, I need 65+ in all. Planning to retake again in 2 months time.

Communicative skills: 
Listening - 59
Reading- 60
Speaking - 79
writing - 57

Enabling Skills:

Grammar - 59
Oral fluency - 78
Pronunciation - 75
Spelling - 20
Vocabulary - 65
Written discourse - 55

Listening was a big tough, Reorder paragraph was also tough.

Experts need your advice on improving in writing, Listening and reading.


----------



## misecmisc

gvbrin said:


> I got my score today, well disappointed again, I need 65+ in all. Planning to retake again in 2 months time.
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 59
> Reading- 60
> Speaking - 79
> writing - 57
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 59
> Oral fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 75
> Spelling - 20
> Vocabulary - 65
> Written discourse - 55
> 
> Listening was a big tough, Reorder paragraph was also tough.
> 
> Experts need your advice on improving in writing, Listening and reading.


Was this PTE-Academic real test or practice test, which you gave? Was this your first attempt at PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

Hard luck!
You have got decent score in speaking, any tips you would like to give?


----------



## gvbrin

misecmisc said:


> Was this PTE-Academic real test or practice test, which you gave? Was this your first attempt at PTE-Academic test? Please suggest. Thanks.



It is PTE-Academic Real one, this was my second attempt. Last one was in Sep 23 .

L-56
R-57
S-71
W-54


Thanks
Vj


----------



## gvbrin

sabhishek982 said:


> Hard luck!
> You have got decent score in speaking, any tips you would like to give?


Just speak naturally for read aloud.

for Describe image covered 4 points like 1)Description of the graph
2) Y axis- Years
3) Highest Point
4) Lowest Point
5 ) conclude

Repeat sentence-

Just tried to repeat as many words as possible.

Thanks
Vj


----------



## ksrikanthh

gvbrin said:


> I got my score today, well disappointed again, I need 65+ in all. Planning to retake again in 2 months time.
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 59
> Reading- 60
> Speaking - 79
> writing - 57
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 59
> Oral fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 75
> Spelling - 20
> Vocabulary - 65
> Written discourse - 55
> 
> Listening was a big tough, Reorder paragraph was also tough.
> 
> Experts need your advice on improving in writing, Listening and reading.


hi gvbrin,

hard luck buddy that you could not crack 65.

i see you have scored 79 in speaking which is a very good score. can you kindly share your experience on speaking section and any specific inputs/tips that you would like to share ? 

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh

gvbrin said:


> Just speak naturally for read aloud.
> 
> for Describe image covered 4 points like 1)Description of the graph
> 2) Y axis- Years
> 3) Highest Point
> 4) Lowest Point
> 5 ) conclude
> 
> Repeat sentence-
> 
> Just tried to repeat as many words as possible.
> 
> Thanks
> Vj


noted, thank you 

how about your experience on re-tell lecture and short answer questions ? please advise.


----------



## gvbrin

ksrikanthh said:


> noted, thank you
> 
> how about your experience on re-tell lecture and short answer questions ? please advise.


Hi Srikanth,

For Re-tell lecture i have taken notes but i have used the image which was graph based on that I just re told the same as describe image.

Short answers were simple and general question, I got around 4 question with images.

like who is brother of, room number 9 is.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh

gvbrin said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> For Re-tell lecture i have taken notes but i have used the image which was graph based on that I just re told the same as describe image.
> 
> Short answers were simple and general question, I got around 4 question with images.
> 
> like who is brother of, room number 9 is.
> 
> Thanks


thank u gvbrin buddy  

are you planning to take more practise tests to focus on your areas of improvement and attempt pte real exam in dec ?


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi don,
> 
> What is your target score in pte ?
> 
> 79 in all sections ?


Yes, need a score of 79+ in all sections


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



misecmisc said:


> You mean 5 real tests or 5 practice tests for PTE-Academic? Please clarify. Thanks.


5 real tests mate, not that I wanted to bust my money but if you don't get the rhythm, then there is little one can do. I managed 90 in all other sections except speaking and kept trying different methods and nothing has worked out yet


----------



## cathyrine

commie_rick said:


> i missed the first question too. the transition from repeat sentence to short answer question goes without warning. to make things worse, i was given images in short answer questions


I know right. It is so annoying  . Where did you do your exam?


For all: any thoughts about read aloud? As I really have a soft girly voice but I read naturally during speaking.

P.S my essay was about Students should be judged according to their written exam results. Do you agree or disagree?.....yeah sth like that


----------



## samiliana

*Pronunciation*



mctowel said:


> Speak faster and focus less on content and more on fluency and pronunciation
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




How can I know my pronunciation is good ? do you know free app to practice it ?


----------



## gvbrin

ksrikanthh said:


> thank u gvbrin buddy
> 
> are you planning to take more practise tests to focus on your areas of improvement and attempt pte real exam in dec ?



Not planning to take any practise test, trying to redo MacMilan and Practice plus again.

I see from signature you have IELTS score with all 7, can you guide with some tips writing. 

my spellings were worst i only scored 20, i did not re-check due to time constraint.


Communicative skills: 
Listening - 59
Reading- 60
Speaking - 79
writing - 57

Enabling Skills:

Grammar - 59
Oral fluency - 78
Pronunciation - 75
Spelling - 20
Vocabulary - 65
Written discourse - 55

Thanks
VJ


----------



## gvbrin

gvbrin said:


> I got my score today, well disappointed again, I need 65+ in all. Planning to retake again in 2 months time.
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 59
> Reading- 60
> Speaking - 79
> writing - 57
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 59
> Oral fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 75
> Spelling - 20
> Vocabulary - 65
> Written discourse - 55
> 
> Listening was a big tough, Reorder paragraph was also tough.
> 
> Experts need your advice on improving in writing, Listening and reading.




Experts please guide me with some suggestion to improve my writing, Listening and reading

Planning to redo Practice plus and Macmillan to improve.

Thanks 
VJ


----------



## ksrikanthh

gvbrin said:


> Not planning to take any practise test, trying to redo MacMilan and Practice plus again.
> 
> I see from signature you have IELTS score with all 7, can you guide with some tips writing.
> 
> my spellings were worst i only scored 20, i did not re-check due to time constraint.
> 
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 59
> Reading- 60
> Speaking - 79
> writing - 57
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 59
> Oral fluency - 78
> Pronunciation - 75
> Spelling - 20
> Vocabulary - 65
> Written discourse - 55
> 
> Thanks
> VJ


hi gvbrin,

sure buddy !

Spelling - one of the major factors that reduced your score to 20 - as you said i think you can spend allocate some time to re-check the spelling in the writing section during the exam.

up next, Writing i would like to share my thoughts - 

Writing : since essay writing is common in IELTS and PTE i believe you can start looking for IELTS band 7 and 8 essays online. i think you can take at least one essay per day and start analysing more on the STRUCTURE/FORMAT , COMPLEX SENTENCES , TRY TO HAVE AT LEAST ONE EXAMPLE TO DESCRIBE SOMETHING IN YOUR ESSAY.

that said, i would also suggest you to write as many essays as possible when you find time ( possibly one per day ) and send to folks for review here and other possible sources. 

once you start writing more, i am pretty sure it will boost your confidence level and help to crack the scores.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

Hi all, I have given PTE 5times. I am planning to retake on December. I am failing in Reading: filling in the blanks. I need some good tips for Reading and listening. All comments are welcome. Please suggest. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lav2016

don0786 said:


> 5 real tests mate, not that I wanted to bust my money but if you don't get the rhythm, then there is little one can do. I managed 90 in all other sections except speaking and kept trying different methods and nothing has worked out yet


Speak fast. Did you try this. Just speak fast. Especially read aloud in 20 seconds. 

I was struggling just like u previously, then I spoke fast and scored 90 in speaking as well Dont use intonation, and dont try to be loud and clear.


----------



## vasanth240

vasanth240 said:


> From the attachment you can notice my PTE A scores for L/R/S/W are 81/68/87/76. I have submitted EoI 189 and 190 with 60+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 5 for ACS assessed skill + 10 for Language) for 261111(ICT BA) job code.
> 
> Now, we know that 60+5 is insufficient to get an invite. I am aiming to reattempt PTE A on 22nd November. I have started to prepare again.
> 
> I think I am missing some basic understanding or idea on the Reading section as I feel it is tough for me. However I have noticed that people ace this Reading section like a star. I would humbly request my fellow mates here in this forum to help me out reach my goal of 79+ in all the section.
> 
> I am confident enough on the other two section but left with improvements in the Reading and Writing sections.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Also, I have read through many past pages and found information and links scattered in a wide spectra. Please could some one just paste all the possible links that they have handy in the upcoming post so that I can save some time. Sorry if I bother much.


Anyone who would please help me on the above post.


----------



## gvbrin

ksrikanthh said:


> hi gvbrin,
> 
> sure buddy !
> 
> Spelling - one of the major factors that reduced your score to 20 - as you said i think you can spend allocate some time to re-check the spelling in the writing section during the exam.
> 
> up next, Writing i would like to share my thoughts -
> 
> Writing : since essay writing is common in IELTS and PTE i believe you can start looking for IELTS band 7 and 8 essays online. i think you can take at least one essay per day and start analysing more on the STRUCTURE/FORMAT , COMPLEX SENTENCES , TRY TO HAVE AT LEAST ONE EXAMPLE TO DESCRIBE SOMETHING IN YOUR ESSAY.
> 
> that said, i would also suggest you to write as many essays as possible when you find time ( possibly one per day ) and send to folks for review here and other possible sources.
> 
> once you start writing more, i am pretty sure it will boost your confidence level and help to crack the scores.


Thanks Srikanth Thats Helps.


----------



## lav2016

G.K said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> lil confused with your comment here "But only for one question, if you do this for all, I am sure you will lose marks." Do you mean to say that we should only click next as soon as we finish speaking in Read Aloud section? and doing the same in describe image or retell will result in less marks?


I meant that in describe image and retell lecture combined , if you finish in 30 s and have nothing to say, then click next right away, because if you are not sure about what your are going to say, u may say ahh ahmm, and lose points. But Dont finish within 30 seconds for every question. If it happens for say any one question , thats fine. else 35-37 seconds is ideal. and then click next. Dont wait .

In read aloud , please try to finish asap. and click next immediately.

The click next applies for all sections of the speaking test. as soon as you are done. click next.


----------



## az1610

after 2 mock exams done twice..meaning 4 times in total..and one real PTE exam

i am stuck with writing..consistently scoring 72+ but never crossed 79.
it is so frustrating..so close yet so far

people with writing scores above 85 please help
a model essay would be highly appreciated


----------



## az1610

lav2016 said:


> Speak fast. Did you try this. Just speak fast. Especially read aloud in 20 seconds.
> 
> I was struggling just like u previously, then I spoke fast and scored 90 in speaking as well Dont use intonation, and dont try to be loud and clear.


can you please attach a sample of your recording?


----------



## ksrikanthh

gvbrin said:


> Thanks Srikanth Thats Helps.


all the best buddy !!

do keep us posted on your progress


----------



## scorpionking

misecmisc said:


> What I have heard is that PTE-Academic results can come in one day. So hopefully by tomorrow you may get your result for your PTE-Academic test. May you get your required score in your PTE-Academic test. Please let us know when you will get your result for your PTE-Academic test regarding when you got your result and how was your result. Thanks.


PTE results generally comes the next day morning UK Time, if you have taken the exam the previous day morning in India timezone. Sometimes, it is available on the same day (if you are lucky).

Wait for your results after 3 PM IST / 5 PM SGT. There will be a mail from PTE.

Log into Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and can check the status too.

All the best to all those who have taken the test yesterday.


----------



## Shakti82

Hi All,

I am new to this forum but not to PTE. I gave PTE few months ago. I was expecting 65+ in all modules. However, failed to break the 65 barrier in speaking, like many others. I must confess, I was under prepared for the test and, of course, not prepared for the loud noise created by fellow test tackers. I just prepared for a week & gave the test.

My Communicative skills scores:
L:65 R:67 S:57 W:69

Enabling skills scores:
Grammar:67 Oral Fluency:57 Pronun.:39 Spelling:20 Vocab:64 WD:53

I am not a native English speaker but, as a Business analyst & project manager, I converse with my clients, mostly from EU & USA, in English regularly.

I know that I need to improve in many fronts & I am working on it. However, I want to improve my pronunciation first as I am not clear how to improve in it. 

Please guide me how to tackle this & other aspects of the test.


----------



## mctowel

samiliana said:


> How can I know my pronunciation is good ? do you know free app to practice it ?


I don't know about that one yet....i am about to get information on that from a friend.. But you can be recording yourself continuously to see if you can be easily and seamlessly understood by a regular English speaker. That is the key thing.. Its actually not about british accent cos lots of people with thick local accent in my country are still nailing 90 in speaking. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

Can everyone who has recently appeared for PTE - A provide the topics of essay in Writing and Answer Short Questions in Speaking they got in the exam?


----------



## bonkers911

az1610 said:


> tips for writing and speaking please..


Speak as fast as you can but clearly, write good content with 5 good vocabulary words.


----------



## bonkers911

mctowel said:


> Or you can follow bonkers911 old posts.. He had about 3 attempts and scored 90 in the last one
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Refer to my signature.


----------



## sabhishek982

bonkers911 said:


> Speak as fast as you can but clearly, write good content with 5 good vocabulary words.


Any tips of summarising written text please?


----------



## bonkers911

commie_rick said:


> yes i did my exam today. what was bonkers911 scores ?
> 
> 
> i wasnt aware that i could get my results today, the administrator said wait for an emai. earliest next friday


I wrote the exam on Thursday, got my result the next morning.


----------



## bonkers911

misecmisc said:


> In previous page you can see @bonkers911 scores, and you had commented to him saying top marks. Please see your above post  . I think @bonkers911 gave his PTE-Academic real test today. @bonkers911 - can you please confirm that you gave PTE-Academic real test today? Thanks.


I wrote my exam on Thursday. Got the result on Friday.


----------



## mctowel

bonkers911 said:


> Refer to my signature.


Your Signature isn't fully displayed on Tapatalk 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911

sabhishek982 said:


> Any tips of summarising written text please?


Just include all the points, ignore examples and gibberish. It's just one sentence don't try to include details. Practice and don''t try to prolong it but adding punctuation. Keep it simple. This was my strategy.


----------



## bonkers911

mctowel said:


> Your Signature isn't fully displayed on Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Age:25 (30 points)
IELTS 16 July: L-8.0/R-8.5/W-7.5/S-7.0 (10 points)
EOI	: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (55+5) Victoria
Victoria Sponsorship applied: 17 Oct 2016
Acknowledgement: 18 Oct 2016
PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71 
PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77
PTE Practice B: L- 89 , R - 79 , S - 90, W - 79
PTE final:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points)
EOI: VISA 189: 65 points: 4/11/2016
INVITE:TBD 
VISA LODGED:TBD


----------



## mctowel

bonkers911 said:


> Age:25 (30 points)
> IELTS 16 July: L-8.0/R-8.5/W-7.5/S-7.0 (10 points)
> EOI: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (55+5) Victoria
> Victoria Sponsorship applied: 17 Oct 2016
> Acknowledgement: 18 Oct 2016
> PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71
> PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77
> PTE Practice B: L- 89 , R - 79 , S - 90, W - 79
> PTE final:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points)
> EOI: VISA 189: 65 points: 4/11/2016
> INVITE:TBD
> VISA LODGED:TBD


Lol.. Really Cool
10 in speaking.. Really funny. I ll forward it to my friends with low scores who think they can't ace it... Congrats. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys

Just came back from my PTEA exam at Pune Edwise center. Exam was somewhat easy but seems universe wants me to retake the exam. 

Since morning I was having cough and cold, was sneezing incessantly and my eyes were burning while reading the exam.

It will impact my speaking score  . Reading was easy and only one fill in the blanks was tough. I ran out of time in this section and missed last questions and probably might have filled last few fill in the blanks in a hurry so high chances of getting them wrong. 

Essay was easy part and I loved what I wrote, topic was about " traveling concept is overhyped than working from home base" ... something like that.

Listening sections I did well and only messed up in last question where have to write what is spoken. 

Did few spelling mistakes though like instead of "mould" i wrote "mold" and not sure if "criticizm" is correct in american english.


----------



## ksrikanthh

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just came back from my PTEA exam at Pune Edwise center. Exam was somewhat easy but seems universe wants me to retake the exam.
> 
> Since morning I was having cough and cold, was sneezing incessantly and my eyes were burning while reading the exam.
> 
> It will impact my speaking score  . Reading was easy and only one fill in the blanks was tough. I ran out of time in this section and missed last questions and probably might have filled last few fill in the blanks in a hurry so high chances of getting them wrong.
> 
> Essay was easy part and I loved what I wrote, topic was about " traveling concept is overhyped than working from home base" ... something like that.
> 
> Listening sections I did well and only messed up in last question where have to write what is spoken.
> 
> Did few spelling mistakes though like instead of "mould" i wrote "mold" and not sure if "criticizm" is correct in american english.


hi subhash,

good to hear your inputs and experience 

1. can you please let us know what is your target score in pte - 65 or 79 ? 

2. i see that you attended the exam when you had cold and cough - how difficult was it to manage the entire speaking section during the exam ? which part in speaking you felt very challenging ?


----------



## az1610

bonkers911 said:


> Just include all the points, ignore examples and gibberish. It's just one sentence don't try to include details. Practice and don''t try to prolong it but adding punctuation. Keep it simple. This was my strategy.


brother any advice for writing section...i am stuck with consistent scores of 70+ in writing..but always short of 79
can you share the essay template you used?


----------



## az1610

bonkers911 said:


> Age:25 (30 points)
> IELTS 16 July: L-8.0/R-8.5/W-7.5/S-7.0 (10 points)
> EOI	: VISA 190: 16 Sept 2016 (55+5) Victoria
> Victoria Sponsorship applied: 17 Oct 2016
> Acknowledgement: 18 Oct 2016
> PTE Practice - B: L - 56, R - 49, S - 10 , W - 71
> PTE Practice - A: L- 77 , R - 64 , S - 73, W - 77
> PTE Practice B: L- 89 , R - 79 , S - 90, W - 79
> PTE final:L- 90 , R - 84 , S - 90, W - 87 (20 points)
> EOI: VISA 189: 65 points: 4/11/2016
> INVITE:TBD
> VISA LODGED:TBD


you got an invitation from victoria with 55+5 points
what's your occupation?


----------



## commie_rick

adobongrojak said:


> where u took your exam bro?


international plazaeep:


----------



## bonkers911

mctowel said:


> Lol.. Really Cool
> 10 in speaking.. Really funny. I ll forward it to my friends with low scores who think they can't ace it... Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


yes the mic didnt work in that exam.


----------



## bonkers911

az1610 said:


> you got an invitation from victoria with 55+5 points
> what's your occupation?


No just the acknowledgement. I am a mechanical engineer 233512. I submitted an EOI for 189 with 65 points


----------



## commie_rick

scorpionking said:


> PTE results generally comes the next day morning UK Time, if you have taken the exam the previous day morning in India timezone. Sometimes, it is available on the same day (if you are lucky).
> 
> Wait for your results after 3 PM IST / 5 PM SGT. There will be a mail from PTE.
> 
> Log into Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and can check the status too.
> 
> All the best to all those who have taken the test yesterday.


applicable for weekend as well?


----------



## bonkers911

az1610 said:


> brother any advice for writing section...i am stuck with consistent scores of 70+ in writing..but always short of 79
> can you share the essay template you used?


IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> applicable for weekend as well?


hi buddy,

have you received your pte results ?


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi all, I have given PTE 5times. I am planning to retake on December. I am failing in Reading: filling in the blanks. I need some good tips for Reading and listening. All comments are welcome. Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Anyone please spare some ideas/guidance?


----------



## commie_rick

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just came back from my PTEA exam at Pune Edwise center. Exam was somewhat easy but seems universe wants me to retake the exam.
> 
> Since morning I was having cough and cold, was sneezing incessantly and my eyes were burning while reading the exam.
> 
> It will impact my speaking score  . Reading was easy and only one fill in the blanks was tough. I ran out of time in this section and missed last questions and probably might have filled last few fill in the blanks in a hurry so high chances of getting them wrong.
> 
> Essay was easy part and I loved what I wrote, topic was about " traveling concept is overhyped than working from home base" ... something like that.
> 
> Listening sections I did well and only messed up in last question where have to write what is spoken.
> 
> *Did few spelling mistakes though like instead of "mould" i wrote "mold" and not sure if "criticizm" is correct in american english*.


no issues. pte accepts both american n british english. it was stated in the website


----------



## commie_rick

ksrikanthh said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> have you received your pte results ?


not yet


----------



## sabhishek982

bonkers911 said:


> Just include all the points, ignore examples and gibberish. It's just one sentence don't try to include details. Practice and don''t try to prolong it but adding punctuation. Keep it simple. This was my strategy.



Thanks! Can I use the same words and sentences as given in the text? I mean just rearranging would do?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Shakti82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum but not to PTE. I gave PTE few months ago. I was expecting 65+ in all modules. However, failed to break the 65 barrier in speaking, like many others. I must confess, I was under prepared for the test and, of course, not prepared for the loud noise created by fellow test tackers. I just prepared for a week & gave the test.
> 
> My Communicative skills scores:
> L:65 R:67 S:57 W:69
> 
> Enabling skills scores:
> Grammar:67 Oral Fluency:57 Pronun.:39 Spelling:20 Vocab:64 WD:53
> 
> I am not a native English speaker but, as a Business analyst & project manager, I converse with my clients, mostly from EU & USA, in English regularly.
> 
> I know that I need to improve in many fronts & I am working on it. However, I want to improve my pronunciation first as I am not clear how to improve in it.
> 
> Please guide me how to tackle this & other aspects of the test.


hi shakti,

1. what is your target score in pte - 65 or 79 ?

2. if you are targeting 65 - i see your area of improvement would be required in speaking. i see you are almost there. can you let us know how many practise tests and real pte tests you have taken so far ? please advise.


----------



## Shakti82

ksrikanthh said:


> hi shakti,
> 
> 1. what is your target score in pte - 65 or 79 ?
> 
> 2. if you are targeting 65 - i see your area of improvement would be required in speaking. i see you are almost there. can you let us know how many practice tests and real pte tests you have taken so far ? please advise.


Thanks for the reply.

1. As I don't have enough preparation time, I am aiming for 65. Though I have a month to prepare, I would love to aim for 79 
2. Frankly, I just made sure that I know the exam format & practices one or two exams. I didn't give any full practice test. I went for PTE test directly and results are mentioned.


----------



## jassi12345

*Tips for Speaking*

Hi Bonkers,

Congrat for score.
Plz provide tips for speaking.
I am struggling in speaking with latest score at 61. [ oral :50, pronun:47 ]

thanks.





bonkers911 said:


> So I took my PTE exam, I got the result. The test was harder than the practice exams but I think the marking was lenient. The scores turned out to be like this:
> 
> Overall 89
> 
> Communicative skills:
> Listening - 90
> Reading- 84
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 81
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 79
> Spelling - 84
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written discourse - 77
> 
> Thank you for the help from this forum. I will try to give back as much as possible. @Lav2016 tips are extremely accurate and useful.


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> not yet


hmm, i am wondering if the PTE organisation generally publish results during the weekend or only just in the weekdays ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> no issues. pte accepts both american n british english. it was stated in the website


good to know. i am wondering if we can mix both american and british english and whether it would have an impact in any section ? . because this could happen unknowingly for people in few occasions and i am not quite sure if this would have a huge impact. 

thoughts please


----------



## ksrikanthh

Shakti82 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. As I don't have enough preparation time, I am aiming for 65. Though I have a month to prepare, I would love to aim for 79
> 2. Frankly, I just made sure that I know the exam format & practices one or two exams. I didn't give any full practice test. I went for PTE test directly and results are mentioned.


ah i see. 

1. i would suggest you to take at least one practise test before appearing for the real pte test in a month

2. i am pretty sure that practise test would boost your confidence level and thereafter you can spend some time to focus on the areas of improvement. that said, i see you are involved in speaking english regularly so i feel that you are already on track to crack speaking 

3. with respect to speaking section - were you able to figure out which part you felt more challenging ? describe image or rerell lecture or any other component ?

feel free to add your thoughts


----------



## Shakti82

ksrikanthh said:


> ah i see.
> 
> 1. i would suggest you to take at least one practise test before appearing for the real pte test in a month
> 
> 2. i am pretty sure that practise test would boost your confidence level and thereafter you can spend some time to focus on the areas of improvement. that said, i see you are involved in speaking english regularly so i feel that you are already on track to crack speaking
> 
> 3. with respect to speaking section - were you able to figure out which part you felt more challenging ? describe image or rerell lecture or any other component ?
> 
> feel free to add your thoughts


For me, retell lecture & repeat sentence were hardest as I was not prepared for the noise created by fellow test takers. In addition, I was not able to take notes of the lecture. For few lectures, I was clueless because I had not hear the topic before the test (one was related to neuron science) :crazy:

I am not a guy who panics that easily but some lectures started within a second of submitting the answer of previous lecture and that may have screwed me :smash:


----------



## sabhishek982

*Essay writing tips*

If I get to write two essays in the exam and follow the same format for both the essays, would it be considered that I am repeating words or sentences and lose marks in the essay writing?

I use below format:

Some people argue that…..while others opine that...
I completely agree that....

Firstly,.....

Secondly,....

In conclusion, I would like to say that, ………..


----------



## ksrikanthh

Shakti82 said:


> For me, retell lecture & repeat sentence were hardest as I was not prepared for the noise created by fellow test takers. In addition, I was not able to take notes of the lecture. For few lectures, I was clueless because I had not hear the topic before the test (one was related to neuron science) :crazy:
> 
> I am not a guy who panics that easily but some lectures started within a second of submitting the answer of previous lecture and that may have screwed me :smash:


oh ok  when are u planning to take practise test ?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi, My target score is 79 but now if I get 65+ then also will submit the EOI and will plan if it require to take PTE again.

It was difficult with the cough and cold, especially when in repeat sentence and retell lecture where you have concentrate first to listen and then speak.




ksrikanthh said:


> hi subhash,
> 
> good to hear your inputs and experience
> 
> 1. can you please let us know what is your target score in pte - 65 or 79 ?
> 
> 2. i see that you attended the exam when you had cold and cough - how difficult was it to manage the entire speaking section during the exam ? which part in speaking you felt very challenging ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi, My target score is 79 but now if I get 65+ then also will submit the EOI and will plan if it require to take PTE again.
> 
> It was difficult with the cough and cold, especially when in repeat sentence and retell lecture where you have concentrate first to listen and then speak.


oh ok, i wish you should get your required scores this time


----------



## Shakti82

ksrikanthh said:


> oh ok  when are u planning to take practise test ?


Probably, mid December.


----------



## misecmisc

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi, My target score is 79 but now if I get 65+ then also will submit the EOI and will plan if it require to take PTE again.
> 
> It was difficult with the cough and cold, especially when in repeat sentence and retell lecture where you have concentrate first to listen and then speak.


Had you given your PTE-Academic real test or practice test? If real test, then please let us know your scores, as you have given the test in a difficult situation. I am also having cold, so I wanted to know if someone had given this PTE-Academic test while having cold. So please let us know your result, when you get it, with all sections' and all enabling skills' marks. Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

sabhishek982 said:


> If I get to write two essays in the exam and follow the same format for both the essays, would it be considered that I am repeating words or sentences and lose marks in the essay writing?
> 
> I use below format:
> 
> Some people argue that…..while others opine that...
> I completely agree that....
> 
> Firstly,.....
> 
> Secondly,....
> 
> In conclusion, I would like to say that, ………..


Experts, please advise?


----------



## don0786

lav2016 said:


> Speak fast. Did you try this. Just speak fast. Especially read aloud in 20 seconds.
> 
> I was struggling just like u previously, then I spoke fast and scored 90 in speaking as well Dont use intonation, and dont try to be loud and clear.


Thank you mate. appreciate the inputs. Will follow your tips and take a practice test. Thanks


----------



## commie_rick

Shakti82 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. As I don't have enough preparation time, I am aiming for 65. Though I have a month to prepare, I would love to aim for 79
> 2. Frankly, I just made sure that I know the exam format & practices one or two exams. I didn't give any full practice test. I went for PTE test directly and results are mentioned.



65 is not that difficult. ielts should be equal difficulty. im not quite sure about getting 79. seems like an impossible. even people even missed by a mark


----------



## snowingreen

misecmisc said:


> My try for above reorder sentence:
> para1 - 1342
> para 2 - 4321
> 
> Please correct me if I am incorrect here. Thanks.


thanks for the attempt. these are from a practice test, so not sure about the correct answer. 
But my answers were
Para 1 - 1432 ( but I could be wrong . Reason for my order is that, 3 and 2 should be sequential. "non-food producing specialist" vs "such Ft specialist"
Para 2 - 4321


----------



## snowingreen

commie_rick said:


> 65 is not that difficult. ielts should be equal difficulty. im not quite sure about getting 79. seems like an impossible. even people even missed by a mark


Commie_rick..just saw ur posts abt PTE Practice scores and I see you attempted the actual test as well. how did it go ? have you got the results ?

Seems , the page is very active now, as I see a lot of posts from various people. Excellent. Is this the peak of PTE exam 

was ill for sometime and still 'ill' and I have 10 days for the exam. should make the most of it.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Commie_rick..just saw ur posts abt PTE Practice scores and I see you attempted the actual test as well. how did it go ? have you got the results ?
> 
> Seems , the page is very active now, as I see a lot of posts from various people. Excellent. Is this the peak of PTE exam
> 
> was ill for sometime and still 'ill' and I have 10 days for the exam. should make the most of it.


hows ur preparation so far?
the exam is ok. the room is noisy, at any given time there are people talking loudly but i couldnt be bothered by them, 79 is in my head, im going for it. The transition from section to section caught me off guard, as a result i didnt answer the first question for answer-short-question section

Time is the enemy. For listening section, each question is not individually timed i.e u guy 1 hour for all questions. if u spend too much time on some questions. u have less for the next.
i utilized the full 3 hours, not because im good but i spent quite some time as the multi choice.

i havent gotten the results. earliest will be next friday.

im skeptical about getting 79 as i gotten lousy scores for practice A and B. i havent gotten the scores.

i hope you get well soon, ull need lots of concentration for this 'battle'


----------



## misecmisc

@commie_rick: Based on your experience at PTE-Academic test, regarding the noise due to other people - how difficult it is to focus on the test due to it - or is it not that much of a problem? I have weak concentration and I like to work in a peaceful environment, so it seems like this noisy environment might lead me to screw up my test.

Is booking a test on a week-day or week-end makes any significant difference? Or is it just on our luck that we can get a less noisy day on a weekend and a more noisy day on a weekday? Any thoughts, here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

snowingreen said:


> Commie_rick..just saw ur posts abt PTE Practice scores and I see you attempted the actual test as well. how did it go ? have you got the results ?
> 
> Seems , the page is very active now, as I see a lot of posts from various people. Excellent. Is this the peak of PTE exam
> 
> was ill for sometime and still 'ill' and I have 10 days for the exam. should make the most of it.


@snowingreen: May you get well soon. May you get your desired score at your PTE-Academic test.


----------



## commie_rick

my response in green




misecmisc said:


> @commie_rick: Based on your experience at PTE-Academic test, regarding the noise due to other people - how difficult it is to focus on the test due to it - or is it not that much of a problem? I have weak concentration and I like to work in a peaceful environment, so it seems like this noisy environment might lead me to screw up my test.
> 
> initially when i saw the group of people i will be taking the test with, i was telling myself this is not gonna end up but during the examination. i just fire away, i reminded myself why am i here , just to take an exam or for the aussie pr ?
> 
> i bulldoze through my way. in the examination room, it seems like everyone is selffish- speaking at the top of the voices. theres no room to be a kind soul by speaking softly so u dont disturb oher test takers.
> 
> 
> Is booking a test on a week-day or week-end makes any significant difference? Or is it just on our luck that we can get a less noisy day on a weekend and a more noisy day on a weekday? Any thoughts, here please. Thanks.



it is based on luck. i took the exam on the friday and it was full house. about 7 people in a room. it shant be any different on a weekend.


----------



## snowingreen

commie_rick said:


> my response in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is based on luck. i took the exam on the friday and it was full house. about 7 people in a room. it shant be any different on a weekend.


Thanks commie_rick 

I haven't prepared much after Practice Test - B. will be starting today again.
I found the opening statements in your 'Practice Test - A' were one liners, and wanted to comment on that. but too late isnt it :|. hope you will get your desired score:fingerscrossed: .
was the essay from the list that is going around in the blogs ?


----------



## snowingreen

misecmisc said:


> @commie_rick: Based on your experience at PTE-Academic test, regarding the noise due to other people - how difficult it is to focus on the test due to it - or is it not that much of a problem? I have weak concentration and I like to work in a peaceful environment, so it seems like this noisy environment might lead me to screw up my test.
> 
> Is booking a test on a week-day or week-end makes any significant difference? Or is it just on our luck that we can get a less noisy day on a weekend and a more noisy day on a weekday? Any thoughts, here please. Thanks.


Thanks, Misecmic. I guess test centres will be booked for most of the days and you should expect some noise by default unless you choose a remote test centre.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Thanks commie_rick
> 
> I haven't prepared much after Practice Test - B. will be starting today again.
> I found the opening statements in your 'Practice Test - A' were one liners, and wanted to comment on that. but too late isnt it :|. hope you will get your desired score:fingerscrossed: .
> was the essay from the list that is going around in the blogs ?



i didnt see the blogs


----------



## scorpionking

commie_rick said:


> applicable for weekend as well?


Yes. They work on Saturdays. Haven't you received the mail yet?


----------



## vasanth240

From the attachment you can notice my PTE A scores for L/R/S/W are 81/68/87/76. I have submitted EoI 189 and 190 with 60+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 5 for ACS assessed skill + 10 for Language) for 261111(ICT BA) job code. 

Now, we know that 60+5 is insufficient to get an invite. I am aiming to reattempt PTE A on 22nd November. I have started to prepare again.

I think I am missing some basic understanding or idea on the Reading section as I feel it is tough for me. However I have noticed that people ace this Reading section like a star. I would humbly request my fellow mates here in this forum to help me out reach my goal of 79+ in all the section.

I am confident enough on the other two section but left with improvements in the Reading and Writing sections.

Please help me.

Also, I have read through many past pages and found information and links scattered in a wide spectra. Please could some one just paste all the possible links that they have handy in the upcoming post so that I can save some time. Sorry if I bother much.


----------



## wii4u

lav2016 said:


> I cannot believe that you are going so wrong with the content. Did you stick to the word count. Summary must be in a one sentence.
> 
> Of course semicolon is allowed.


Yes I did stick to word count, wrote somewhere between 65-70 words for Summarize written text. Any tips for reading and writing?


----------



## sabhishek982

wii4u said:


> Yes I did stick to word count, wrote somewhere between 65-70 words for Summarize written text. Any tips for reading and writing?


I think we should not write more than 35 words in summarize written text, the more you write the more are chances of error. Similarly, not write more than 250 words in essays.


----------



## wii4u

sabhishek982 said:


> I think we should not write more than 35 words in summarize written text, the more you write the more are chances of error. Similarly, not write more than 250 words in essays.


 Technically they should specify that as I wrote around 295 words in essay during my exam  was too much comfortable with the topic for the very first time in my life :lol:


----------



## sabhishek982

wii4u said:


> Technically they should specify that as I wrote around 295 words in essay during my exam  was too much comfortable with the topic for the very first time in my life :lol:


BTW what was the essay topic? Did you get 2 essays and 2 summarize or 1 essay and 3 summarize?


----------



## wii4u

sabhishek982 said:


> BTW what was the essay topic? Did you get 2 essays and 2 summarize or 1 essay and 3 summarize?


3 summarize and 1 essay. Essay was "which is the greatest invention of last century? Computers,medicine,aerospace."


----------



## sabhishek982

wii4u said:


> 3 summarize and 1 essay. Essay was "which is the greatest invention of last century? Computers,medicine,aerospace."


Thanks wii4u!

I have my exam next week and I am targeting for 65 each, would you like to give and tips to crack it on each module? Any section you found difficult, please guide me to get at least 65 since you scored 65+ in all. I have only prepared for 2 weeks and any strategy you suggest would help me. I am not planning to give any mock test.


----------



## wii4u

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks wii4u!
> 
> I have my exam next week and I am targeting for 65 each, would you like to give and tips to crack it on each module? Any section you found difficult, please guide me to get at least 65 since you scored 65+ in all. I have only prepared for 2 weeks and any strategy you suggest would help me. I am not planning to give any mock test.


Honestly I will advice you to take a mock test, not for scores but definitely for getting the feel of an actual test. That will help you in managing your time. 

Basic mantra for Speaking is to go with the flow, the more fluent you're the more marks you'll get (this is just my experience).

For listening, if you're comfortable with English movies/Series, you'll not face much difficulty.

Reading, can't say, I'm also stuck with this part.

Finally, for writing you'll have to go through sample essays or article online to gain a gist of topics. Hope that helps (and these tips are from my experience and perspective, may vary from person to person).


----------



## sabhishek982

wii4u said:


> Honestly I will advice you to take a mock test, not for scores but definitely for getting the feel of an actual test. That will help you in managing your time.
> 
> Basic mantra for Speaking is to go with the flow, the more fluent you're the more marks you'll get (this is just my experience).
> 
> For listening, if you're comfortable with English movies/Series, you'll not face much difficulty.
> 
> Reading, can't say, I'm also stuck with this part.
> 
> Finally, for writing you'll have to go through sample essays or article online to gain a gist of topics. Hope that helps (and these tips are from my experience and perspective, may vary from person to person).


Thank you for your valuable inputs. 

I really need help on speaking in below areas based on what I have practised so far:

1. Repeat sentence - I am not able to repeat the complete sentence as they are sometimes long and complex to remember.

2. Graphs - I don't know why I get confused in explaining the graph, I am never able to conclude.

3. Re-tell lecture - I write keywords on my notepad while the lecture is on and repeat the same words because I cannot think of my own words in that short period of time.

4. Answer short questions - Are these easy in actual exam? Do you remember any?


I think I am comfortable with Reading and Writing simply because there answers are either right or wrong so its quite straight forward.

In writing also, I will make sure that I take care of my word count and spelling mistakes. If you follow any specific format or keywords for essay then please share.


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> Commie_rick..just saw ur posts abt PTE Practice scores and I see you attempted the actual test as well. how did it go ? have you got the results ?
> 
> Seems , the page is very active now, as I see a lot of posts from various people. Excellent. Is this the peak of PTE exam
> 
> was ill for sometime and still 'ill' and I have 10 days for the exam. should make the most of it.


hi snowingreen,

where are you planning to take pte exam @ chennai ? nungambakam or the other center @ aminjikarai ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> Thanks commie_rick
> 
> I haven't prepared much after Practice Test - B. will be starting today again.
> I found the opening statements in your 'Practice Test - A' were one liners, and wanted to comment on that. but too late isnt it :|. hope you will get your desired score:fingerscrossed: .
> was the essay from the list that is going around in the blogs ?


are you aware of any blog link that has the list of essays that were being discussed or listed ? please advise. if you have one , please share it


----------



## ksrikanthh

wii4u said:


> Yes I did stick to word count, wrote somewhere between 65-70 words for Summarize written text. Any tips for reading and writing?


hi wii4u,

what is your target score in pte ? 65 or 79 in all sections ? please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh

wii4u said:


> Honestly I will advice you to take a mock test, not for scores but definitely for getting the feel of an actual test. That will help you in managing your time.
> 
> Basic mantra for Speaking is to go with the flow, the more fluent you're the more marks you'll get (this is just my experience).
> 
> For listening, if you're comfortable with English movies/Series, you'll not face much difficulty.
> 
> Reading, can't say, I'm also stuck with this part.
> 
> Finally, for writing you'll have to go through sample essays or article online to gain a gist of topics. Hope that helps (and these tips are from my experience and perspective, may vary from person to person).


this is very helpful , thank you wii4u for sharing your inputs and experience


----------



## ksrikanthh

wii4u said:


> 3 summarize and 1 essay. Essay was "which is the greatest invention of last century? Computers,medicine,aerospace."


such a nice topic  i have a feeling that given this topic, people will tend to provide more inputs in the essay as almost everyone would have more info related to it.


----------



## ksrikanthh

sabhishek982 said:


> Thank you for your valuable inputs.
> 
> I really need help on speaking in below areas based on what I have practised so far:
> 
> 1. Repeat sentence - I am not able to repeat the complete sentence as they are sometimes long and complex to remember.
> 
> 2. Graphs - I don't know why I get confused in explaining the graph, I am never able to conclude.
> 
> 3. Re-tell lecture - I write keywords on my notepad while the lecture is on and repeat the same words because I cannot think of my own words in that short period of time.
> 
> 4. Answer short questions - Are these easy in actual exam? Do you remember any?
> 
> 
> I think I am comfortable with Reading and Writing simply because there answers are either right or wrong so its quite straight forward.
> 
> In writing also, I will make sure that I take care of my word count and spelling mistakes. If you follow any specific format or keywords for essay then please share.


hi abhishek,

are you feeling these sections challenging after you attempted practise test or before attending the practise test ? please advise.


----------



## sabhishek982

ksrikanthh said:


> hi abhishek,
> 
> are you feeling these sections challenging after you attempted practise test or before attending the practise test ? please advise.


I have not taken any practise test from PTE practice official site. I have identified these areas of improvement based on my practice of sample questions on You tube and sources of material.


----------



## snowingreen

ksrikanthh said:


> are you aware of any blog link that has the list of essays that were being discussed or listed ? please advise. if you have one , please share it


1. Search this in google 'the pursuit of happiness PTE' and then checkout the first link. 
2. Search this in google 'pinoyau pte academic'


----------



## ksrikanthh

snowingreen said:


> 1. Search this in google 'the pursuit of happiness PTE' and then checkout the first link.
> 2. Search this in google 'pinoyau pte academic'


Thanks buddy. Where are you going to take pte test @ chennai, which center? Please advise


----------



## ksrikanthh

sabhishek982 said:


> I have not taken any practise test from PTE practice official site. I have identified these areas of improvement based on my practice of sample questions on You tube and sources of material.


oh ok !


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One question from grammar perspective-
Which combination of words is correct: assured to - or - bound to? counting on - or - relying on? If both combinations of words are ok, then in which situation which combination to use? Any ideas/any URL explaining it, please. Thanks.


----------



## samcool80

HI all,
I just gave Practice test at ptepractice.com the score i received are very weird.
I am not sure why written discourse section has 0 points.. is it the tool didnt capture the inputs ? 

i am aiming for 65+ in all modules.

any inputs would be great help here.


----------



## amit1234

*PTE Experience- score 83*

Hi,
Would like to share my experience of giving PTE.

Just to give some idea about my background- I am 38 years old... stay in Mumbai, India.. my profession involves extensive reading (into Equity market research).. so i pretty much read almost the full day. 

I didnt go through any coaching for PTE . My idea was to just give the first full test as a practice test and whatver shortcomings i could find while giving the test i would work on that. The practice tests on the Pearson site cost i think some 4000 Rs ($70) i think .. so i thought why spend that amount on a practice test while the full test itself costs some 11000Rs and moreover its best to practice at the actual test itself with the actual conditions itself. 

I just read through the format of the PTE test - the tutorials given on their website, etc and practiced some questions. Given that i am a working professional i didnt have much time to study or practice. I just understood the basic format and thats it. I think i would not have spent lot of time on the test prep- maybe some 15-18 hours in total i think. 

I managed to score 83 average with 79+ in each .. 79 listening, 84 reading, 80 speaking, 90 writing. 

Some things to be careful about:
1)Its not a tough test .. you just need to keep things as simple as possible. Use the simplest of language to write and speak- simple and brief. 
2)particularly relevant to india test takers- during the test MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE BASIC STUFF- I ENDED UP NOT NOTICING THAT MY PEN HAD FAULTY TIP WELL AFTER 40 MINS INTO THE TEST !! so make sure the pen is writing smooothly. TEST THE BASIC STATIONARY GIVEN AT TEH TEST CENTER AS SOON AS YOU SIT DOWN !!- VERY VERY IMPORTANT- THE PEN TO PLASTIC SHEETS TO EVEN THE HEADPHONE (SOUND TESTING, ETC). IF I HAD CHECKED THIS BASIC STUFF MY SCORE COULD HAVE EASILY BEEN HIGHER. 
Also, there will be lot of noise from other test takers during the test,, everyone in the room will be talking ! so you better concentrate on YOUR STUFF.. JUST FORGET ABOUT THE REST !
Also, The pearson rooms are not sound proof (they may look like sound proof but they are not !). My room was i think on the 2nd or 3rd floor and i could easily hear the people's noises from the busy street downstairs- people's quarelling, etc - SO JUST BE AWARE ABOUT THAT AND IGNORE ALL THAT !
3)Reach the test center well in advance - definitely before the mandatory 30 mins. There are whole lot of formalities before the test- palm reading, form signing, etc. 
4)Be prepared to SIT THROUGH THE FULL TEST AT EASE. AS i said test is not difficult but it requires lot of mental stamina. I remember halfway through the test my low back was paining like crazy because of the constant sitting and all. 
Optional break should be taken as well in my view- some stretching can be done to looses up 

Some quesitons (across sections) are tricky .. but i am sure you can cover for those in the other many easier ones- KEEP THE FAITH ! 

Happy to answer any questions anyone may have.


----------



## ksrikanthh

amit1234 said:


> Hi,
> Would like to share my experience of giving PTE.
> 
> Just to give some idea about my background- I am 38 years old... stay in Mumbai, India.. my profession involves extensive reading (into Equity market research).. so i pretty much read almost the full day.
> 
> I didnt go through any coaching for PTE . My idea was to just give the first full test as a practice test and whatver shortcomings i could find while giving the test i would work on that. The practice tests on the Pearson site cost i think some 4000 Rs ($70) i think .. so i thought why spend that amount on a practice test while the full test itself costs some 11000Rs and moreover its best to practice at the actual test itself with the actual conditions itself.
> 
> I just read through the format of the PTE test - the tutorials given on their website, etc and practiced some questions. Given that i am a working professional i didnt have much time to study or practice. I just understood the basic format and thats it. I think i would not have spent lot of time on the test prep- maybe some 15-18 hours in total i think.
> 
> I managed to score 83 average with 79+ in each .. 79 listening, 84 reading, 80 speaking, 90 writing.
> 
> Some things to be careful about:
> 1)Its not a tough test .. you just need to keep things as simple as possible. Use the simplest of language to write and speak- simple and brief.
> 2)particularly relevant to india test takers- during the test MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE BASIC STUFF- I ENDED UP NOT NOTICING THAT MY PEN HAD FAULTY TIP WELL AFTER 40 MINS INTO THE TEST !! so make sure the pen is writing smooothly. TEST THE BASIC STATIONARY GIVEN AT TEH TEST CENTER AS SOON AS YOU SIT DOWN !!- VERY VERY IMPORTANT- THE PEN TO PLASTIC SHEETS TO EVEN THE HEADPHONE (SOUND TESTING, ETC). IF I HAD CHECKED THIS BASIC STUFF MY SCORE COULD HAVE EASILY BEEN HIGHER.
> Also, there will be lot of noise from other test takers during the test,, everyone in the room will be talking ! so you better concentrate on YOUR STUFF.. JUST FORGET ABOUT THE REST !
> Also, The pearson rooms are not sound proof (they may look like sound proof but they are not !). My room was i think on the 2nd or 3rd floor and i could easily hear the people's noises from the busy street downstairs- people's quarelling, etc - SO JUST BE AWARE ABOUT THAT AND IGNORE ALL THAT !
> 3)Reach the test center well in advance - definitely before the mandatory 30 mins. There are whole lot of formalities before the test- palm reading, form signing, etc.
> 4)Be prepared to SIT THROUGH THE FULL TEST AT EASE. AS i said test is not difficult but it requires lot of mental stamina. I remember halfway through the test my low back was paining like crazy because of the constant sitting and all.
> Optional break should be taken as well in my view- some stretching can be done to looses up
> 
> Some quesitons (across sections) are tricky .. but i am sure you can cover for those in the other many easier ones- KEEP THE FAITH !
> 
> Happy to answer any questions anyone may have.


hi amit, 

this is very insightful and boosting confidence to appear for PTE exam !!!

thank you for sharing your inputs/experience


----------



## amit1234

sure


----------



## arshadt86

lav2016 said:


> I meant that in describe image and retell lecture combined , if you finish in 30 s and have nothing to say, then click next right away, because if you are not sure about what your are going to say, u may say ahh ahmm, and lose points. But Dont finish within 30 seconds for every question. If it happens for say any one question , thats fine. else 35-37 seconds is ideal. and then click next. Dont wait .
> 
> In read aloud , please try to finish asap. and click next immediately.
> 
> The click next applies for all sections of the speaking test. as soon as you are done. click next.


Should I click next even if it does not show "completed"


----------



## ksrikanthh

amit1234 said:


> sure


hi amit,

a quick clarification on speaking :

does the mic position has any impact in the results in speaking section ?

meaning is there a specific position where the mic should be placed in order to maximize the clarity of sound that the computer can listen to our speech ?

thoughts please


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

For PTE-Academic, those who have given both the practice tests A and B, and also the real test, can you please suggest on below 2 questions: 
1. Can you please suggest was the real test much more difficult than the 2 practice tests?
2. After giving the practice tests A and B, would it be better to give the real test directly - or - buy the gold kit again to give the same practice tests again and then give the real test, considering that in the former case the real test is also given just to get areas of improvement? Which is more beneficial as per your thinking - 1 real test and then 2 practice tests and then 2 real test - or - 2 sets of both practice tests and 1 real test?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vasanth240

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For PTE-Academic, those who have given both the practice tests A and B, and also the real test, can you please suggest on below 2 questions:
> 1. Can you please suggest was the real test much more difficult than the 2 practice tests?
> 2. After giving the practice tests A and B, would it be better to give the real test directly - or - buy the gold kit again to give the same practice tests again and then give the real test, considering that in the former case the real test is also given just to get areas of improvement? Which is more beneficial as per your thinking - 1 real test and then 2 practice tests and then 2 real test - or - 2 sets of both practice tests and 1 real test?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


From my personal experience, I opine that my real exam was equally tough as that of my 2 mock exams. But to my surprise, scoring of the real test was much more lenient than the mocks. I would say do not worry much if you ought to score 65+(I am already a 65+ scorer). But one has to practise a lot to break the 79+ barrier. I am taking my second attempt to achieve 79+.


----------



## sabhishek982

amit1234 said:


> Hi,
> Would like to share my experience of giving PTE.
> 
> Just to give some idea about my background- I am 38 years old... stay in Mumbai, India.. my profession involves extensive reading (into Equity market research).. so i pretty much read almost the full day.
> 
> I didnt go through any coaching for PTE . My idea was to just give the first full test as a practice test and whatver shortcomings i could find while giving the test i would work on that. The practice tests on the Pearson site cost i think some 4000 Rs ($70) i think .. so i thought why spend that amount on a practice test while the full test itself costs some 11000Rs and moreover its best to practice at the actual test itself with the actual conditions itself.
> 
> I just read through the format of the PTE test - the tutorials given on their website, etc and practiced some questions. Given that i am a working professional i didnt have much time to study or practice. I just understood the basic format and thats it. I think i would not have spent lot of time on the test prep- maybe some 15-18 hours in total i think.
> 
> I managed to score 83 average with 79+ in each .. 79 listening, 84 reading, 80 speaking, 90 writing.
> 
> Some things to be careful about:
> 1)Its not a tough test .. you just need to keep things as simple as possible. Use the simplest of language to write and speak- simple and brief.
> 2)particularly relevant to india test takers- during the test MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE BASIC STUFF- I ENDED UP NOT NOTICING THAT MY PEN HAD FAULTY TIP WELL AFTER 40 MINS INTO THE TEST !! so make sure the pen is writing smooothly. TEST THE BASIC STATIONARY GIVEN AT TEH TEST CENTER AS SOON AS YOU SIT DOWN !!- VERY VERY IMPORTANT- THE PEN TO PLASTIC SHEETS TO EVEN THE HEADPHONE (SOUND TESTING, ETC). IF I HAD CHECKED THIS BASIC STUFF MY SCORE COULD HAVE EASILY BEEN HIGHER.
> Also, there will be lot of noise from other test takers during the test,, everyone in the room will be talking ! so you better concentrate on YOUR STUFF.. JUST FORGET ABOUT THE REST !
> Also, The pearson rooms are not sound proof (they may look like sound proof but they are not !). My room was i think on the 2nd or 3rd floor and i could easily hear the people's noises from the busy street downstairs- people's quarelling, etc - SO JUST BE AWARE ABOUT THAT AND IGNORE ALL THAT !
> 3)Reach the test center well in advance - definitely before the mandatory 30 mins. There are whole lot of formalities before the test- palm reading, form signing, etc.
> 4)Be prepared to SIT THROUGH THE FULL TEST AT EASE. AS i said test is not difficult but it requires lot of mental stamina. I remember halfway through the test my low back was paining like crazy because of the constant sitting and all.
> Optional break should be taken as well in my view- some stretching can be done to looses up
> 
> Some quesitons (across sections) are tricky .. but i am sure you can cover for those in the other many easier ones- KEEP THE FAITH !
> 
> Happy to answer any questions anyone may have.



Congratulations Amit 

Can you help me on speaking in below areas based on what I have practised so far:

1. Repeat sentence - I am not able to repeat the complete sentence as they are sometimes long and complex to remember.

2. Graphs - I don't know why I get confused in explaining the graph, I am never able to conclude.

3. Re-tell lecture - I write keywords on my notepad while the lecture is on and repeat the same words because I cannot think of my own words in that short period of time.

4. Answer short questions - Are these easy in actual exam? Do you remember any?


I think I am comfortable with Reading and Listening simply because there answers are either right or wrong so its quite straight forward.

In writing also, I will make sure that I take care of my word count and spelling mistakes. If you follow any specific format or keywords for essay then please share.


----------



## satheeshp29

Recently i took my PTE-A exam and got the below scores . I don't know, what went wrong in writing section . I wrote the essay in a structured format with an intro, 2 body & conclusion paragraph and explained the points clearly with the vocabularies. Then also i didn't get >=65 in writing section . 

Listening - 73
Reading - 70
Speaking - 90 
writing - 59

Grammar - 68
Oral Fluency - 90
Pronunciation- 84
Spelling - 77
Vocabulary - 76
Written Disclosure - 56


Experts could you please help me on this.


----------



## sabhishek982

satheeshp29 said:


> Recently i took my PTE-A exam and got the below scores . I don't know, what went wrong in writing section . I wrote the essay in a structured format with an intro, 2 body & conclusion paragraph and explained the points clearly with the vocabularies. Then also i didn't get >=65 in writing section .
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 70
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 59
> 
> Grammar - 68
> Oral Fluency - 90
> Pronunciation- 84
> Spelling - 77
> Vocabulary - 76
> Written Disclosure - 56
> 
> 
> Experts could you please help me on this.



I am not sure but you may have have lost marks in Summarize written text. What it difficult?
You scored magical 90 in speaking, would you like share your experience in speaking?


----------



## samcool80

samcool80 said:


> HI all,
> I just gave Practice test at ptepractice.com the score i received are very weird.
> I am not sure why written discourse section has 0 points.. is it the tool didnt capture the inputs ?
> 
> i am aiming for 65+ in all modules.
> 
> any inputs would be great help here.




Any inputs on this would be greatly appreciated... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

@samcool80: I do not know what exactly went wrong for your below practice test, but it may be due to some technical error, which might have happened in the computer during your writing section. Is this your first attempt of practice test A? Are you planning to give the second practice test B? Have you given the real PTE-Academic test till now? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

satheeshp29 said:


> Recently i took my PTE-A exam and got the below scores . I don't know, what went wrong in writing section . I wrote the essay in a structured format with an intro, 2 body & conclusion paragraph and explained the points clearly with the vocabularies. Then also i didn't get >=65 in writing section .
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 70
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 59
> 
> Grammar - 68
> Oral Fluency - 90
> Pronunciation- 84
> Spelling - 77
> Vocabulary - 76
> Written Disclosure - 56
> 
> 
> Experts could you please help me on this.


Was this your attempt at PTE-Academic real test or practice test? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## devarajanbe

samcool80 said:


> Any inputs on this would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your writing score would raise if you concentrate on your grammar and spelling. Also, try to write related to the topic or question which would improve your written disclosure.


----------



## Jazbekhu

Hey amit
With very less preparation, how did u manage to get a very good result??

I took PTE test for 5 times but every time my result went down

Please suggest me some tricks


----------



## sabhishek982

Jazbekhu said:


> Hey amit
> With very less preparation, how did u manage to get a very good result??
> 
> I took PTE test for 5 times but every time my result went down
> 
> Please suggest me some tricks


@Jazbekhu - Which centre in Delhi you chose to give the exam?


----------



## Jazbekhu

I took test in 3 test in yusuf sarai
1 test in global oppotunities
And 1 test in nirman vihar


----------



## peteranand.shah

satheeshp29 said:


> Recently i took my PTE-A exam and got the below scores . I don't know, what went wrong in writing section . I wrote the essay in a structured format with an intro, 2 body & conclusion paragraph and explained the points clearly with the vocabularies. Then also i didn't get >=65 in writing section .
> 
> Listening - 73
> Reading - 70
> Speaking - 90
> writing - 59
> 
> Grammar - 68
> Oral Fluency - 90
> Pronunciation- 84
> Spelling - 77
> Vocabulary - 76
> Written Disclosure - 56
> 
> 
> Experts could you please help me on this.



Hi Satheesh

I worte PTE twice. These were the score in my first attempt and this I did without any preparation. 
L - 64, R - 81, S - 90, W -60
Now, that obviously did not give me any point for my EOI. 
I decided to prepare and give a 2nd attempt. These were my scores.
L-86, R-88, S-90, W-90. Overall = 88

I had to focus on improving my writing. 

I did some research. The following link/youtube channel was very helpful. 
I watched two of their videos and blindly followed their tips and guidelines. They worked like a charm and I secured a full 90.






Hope this helps.

All the best.


----------



## satheeshp29

misecmisc said:


> Was this your attempt at PTE-Academic real test or practice test? Please clarify. Thanks.



This result is for PTE-A real test


----------



## sabhishek982

Jazbekhu said:


> I took test in 3 test in yusuf sarai
> 1 test in global oppotunities
> And 1 test in nirman vihar


Which one do you think I should book my test for and why?
When did you give your exam last time and what were the scores?


----------



## satheeshp29

sabhishek982 said:


> I am not sure but you may have have lost marks in Summarize written text. What it difficult?
> You scored magical 90 in speaking, would you like share your experience in speaking?



Hi Sabhishek, 

I got the scores mostly because of the fluency and pronunciation . I spoke fast without any gap along with content. That helped me to achieve the score. And another point is position of the mic. If it is kept in proper place, that itself will fetch you 50% of marks .


----------



## sabhishek982

peteranand.shah said:


> Hi Satheesh
> 
> I worte PTE twice. These were the score in my first attempt and this I did without any preparation.
> L - 64, R - 81, S - 90, W -60
> Now, that obviously did not give me any point for my EOI.
> I decided to prepare and give a 2nd attempt. These were my scores.
> L-86, R-88, S-90, W-90. Overall = 88
> 
> I had to focus on improving my writing.
> 
> I did some research. The following link/youtube channel was very helpful.
> I watched two of their videos and blindly followed their tips and guidelines. They worked like a charm and I secured a full 90.
> 
> PTE Academic Tips Writing - YouTube
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best.



You got 90 in speaking, any tips you would like to give for each section in Speaking? Were you able to repeat all the sentences correctly and answered all short questions correctly as per knowledge?


----------



## satheeshp29

peteranand.shah said:


> Hi Satheesh
> 
> I worte PTE twice. These were the score in my first attempt and this I did without any preparation.
> L - 64, R - 81, S - 90, W -60
> Now, that obviously did not give me any point for my EOI.
> I decided to prepare and give a 2nd attempt. These were my scores.
> L-86, R-88, S-90, W-90. Overall = 88
> 
> I had to focus on improving my writing.
> 
> I did some research. The following link/youtube channel was very helpful.
> I watched two of their videos and blindly followed their tips and guidelines. They worked like a charm and I secured a full 90.
> 
> PTE Academic Tips Writing - YouTube
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your help peter. Let me go through this video .


----------



## satheeshp29

sabhishek982 said:


> You got 90 in speaking, any tips you would like to give for each section in Speaking? Were you able to repeat all the sentences correctly and answered all short questions correctly as per knowledge?



@ Sabhishek, 

Read aloud - Read with proper pauses and pronunciation.
Repeat sentences - Concentrate on the words spoken. If you repeat 50% of the words in order, mostly you will get full marks
Describe image & Retell lecture - Repeat with ever you points you noted with fluency and within the timeline. Describe image follow the template. 

In Read aloud and Repeat sentences, i did one mistake in each section. But I never fumbled or repeated the same words. 

Hope this helps .


----------



## amit1234

@Jazbekhu

The one thing that probably helped is that in my current job as well the 4 parts (listening, reading, writing, speaking) keep getting tested a lot. 

Secondly, i've tried my hand earlier in a much more difficult test called GMAT (it's an entrance test for MBA for almost all ivy league mba programs) and i failed miserably at that ! So, coming from GMAT to PTE was quite a change that helped me in a a positive way. 

Thirdly, a whole lot depends on your determination as well right down from the prep stage to actual test stage. Success whenever it comes will be much more result of your perseverence than of your actual practice. 

Having a good positive mental state is i think most critical. 

Fourthly, keep things as simple as you possibly can. This approach will keep you very focussed on the immediate question/task. Simple language, simple spoken words .. no jazzy stuff works in these tests. 

I am seing in this forum there are so many people including you that i am seing with such good Engligh writing skills that are not able to clear the test. How can it be possible? I think there needs to be some level of change that needs to be done at the level of belief.. belief needs to be strengthened that the next time you give the exam you'l be able to thrash it !

I remember at the time of my prep- my most critical goal was not to let the test overwhelm me. Times when i felt that the test was getting the better of me i immediately dropped the prep and fosussed on gaining control over myself. 

Keep the faith- that's imp.


----------



## amit1234

@sabhishek982
I dont recall fully from my prep but i will try: 
1)on repeat sentence: you'll have to remember the sentence. I dont think writing it helps in this case. Listen attentively (as if your life depends on it !) and practice keeping the sentence in your mind for like 2-3 seconds. You must exert your attention like someone has a gun on your forehead !
2)Graphs: simple interpretation like "the graph shows the increase in mobile phones in New York over x period to y period" + "the number was highest in period" + "graph points to consistent growth in usage of mobile phones"
3-4 sentences i think are enough. Dont overstress on summarising the graph- it will come out automatically if you understand whats teh relation between the X and Y axis. 
3)re-tell lecture: Writing keywords from lecture is best strategy. In my test i just wrote as much as was said in the lecture and frankly i didnt use my brains at all in interpreting it much. I just re-read from what i wrote and said 

sample this- ww.youtube.com/watch?v=CLXQ2yGxfiA :: you write as much as you can and just understand the broad theme--> earlier homework was thought to add value and NOW people believe its adding less value and BEING REPLACED by reading. So then you link the written text with the broad theme.

Even if you get the central theme and the lecture progression it's ok- retell all that. I dont think it matters if you are even just repeating from the lecture .. the theme and the progression is imp. again- in simple words !

3)Answer short questions- were easy in exam. I think one question was like ' what type of periodical is published daily' ... ans is 'newspaper'

My essay writing - i just made sure i had some 4-5 key points to write about and then just went about forming sentences around them. Then a brief introduction and a brief conclusion.


----------



## amit1234

@ksrikanthh
mike should be just kept closer to your mouth.. thats it . before the test starts jsut test if it's working ok.


----------



## mfriend1990

I have taken PTE practice test B
Is there anyone could explain why writing score is just 59 while gramma, vocabulary and written discourse are more than 80? Do you think I can get 65+ in real exam?


----------



## blackrider89

mfriend1990 said:


> I have taken PTE practice test B
> Is there anyone could explain why writing score is just 59 while gramma, vocabulary and written discourse are more than 80? Do you think I can get 65+ in real exam?


Its almost a guarantee you can get 65+ in the real test matie.


----------



## ArchV

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi Sabhishek,
> 
> I got the scores mostly because of the fluency and pronunciation . I spoke fast without any gap along with content. That helped me to achieve the score. And another point is position of the mic. If it is kept in proper place, that itself will fetch you 50% of marks .


What position of the mic would you exactly recommend? A little bit above the nose level to avoid your breathing to interfere?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh

amit1234 said:


> @ksrikanthh
> mike should be just kept closer to your mouth.. thats it . before the test starts jsut test if it's working ok.


thank you amit !

keeping it closer to mouth wouldn't interrupt breathing sound correct ? please advise.


----------



## misecmisc

Jazbekhu said:


> I took test in 3 test in yusuf sarai
> 1 test in global oppotunities
> And 1 test in nirman vihar


So which test center would you recommend for someone who is going to give PTE-Academic real test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Jazbekhu

sabhishek982 said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took test in 3 test in yusuf sarai
> 1 test in global oppotunities
> And 1 test in nirman vihar
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you think I should book my test for and why?
> When did you give your exam last time and what were the scores?
Click to expand...


My last attempt was in center in Nirman Vihar
And my score was lowest among all.
I would prefer to take test in yusuf sarai center


----------



## Jazbekhu

amit1234 said:


> @Jazbekhu
> 
> The one thing that probably helped is that in my current job as well the 4 parts (listening, reading, writing, speaking) keep getting tested a lot.
> 
> Secondly, i've tried my hand earlier in a much more difficult test called GMAT (it's an entrance test for MBA for almost all ivy league mba programs) and i failed miserably at that ! So, coming from GMAT to PTE was quite a change that helped me in a a positive way.
> 
> Thirdly, a whole lot depends on your determination as well right down from the prep stage to actual test stage. Success whenever it comes will be much more result of your perseverence than of your actual practice.
> 
> Having a good positive mental state is i think most critical.
> 
> Fourthly, keep things as simple as you possibly can. This approach will keep you very focussed on the immediate question/task. Simple language, simple spoken words .. no jazzy stuff works in these tests.
> 
> I am seing in this forum there are so many people including you that i am seing with such good Engligh writing skills that are not able to clear the test. How can it be possible? I think there needs to be some level of change that needs to be done at the level of belief.. belief needs to be strengthened that the next time you give the exam you'l be able to thrash it
> 
> I remember at the time of my prep- my most critical goal was not to let the test overwhelm me. Times when i felt that the test was getting the better of me i immediately dropped the prep and fosussed on gaining control over myself.
> 
> Keep the faith- that's imp.


Thanx amit for motivating me.
Actually my marks in speaking decreased miserably
From 72 in 1st test
To 58 in 2nd test
Then 55 in 3rd
Then 54 in 4th
And 48 in 5th

Due to which my listening and reaing got effected
And you know what
I lagged by only 1mark in writing in my first test and scored 65+ in speaking, listening, and reading

But after that my score in writing remained consistent on 72 marks; however marks in speaking went down in evey attempt and only reason was PRONUNCIATION ??

I got very bad marks in pronunciation
I dont know why i am getting low marks in this , as i am having good pronunciation nd my words are clear


----------



## 1317842

mfriend1990 said:


> I have taken PTE practice test B
> Is there anyone could explain why writing score is just 59 while gramma, vocabulary and written discourse are more than 80? Do you think I can get 65+ in real exam?


well thats surprising, i guess you made mistake in summary writing, practice that. because all these things reflect that your essay must be good. and please check marking criteria for essay and summary so that you can prepare that way. improve coherence in writing by adding connectors. you will achieve 65 easily dont worry and repeat the test in a week.
thanks.


----------



## 1317842

Shakti82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum but not to PTE. I gave PTE few months ago. I was expecting 65+ in all modules. However, failed to break the 65 barrier in speaking, like many others. I must confess, I was under prepared for the test and, of course, not prepared for the loud noise created by fellow test tackers. I just prepared for a week & gave the test.
> 
> My Communicative skills scores:
> L:65 R:67 S:57 W:69
> 
> Enabling skills scores:
> Grammar:67 Oral Fluency:57 Pronun.:39 Spelling:20 Vocab:64 WD:53
> 
> I am not a native English speaker but, as a Business analyst & project manager, I converse with my clients, mostly from EU & USA, in English regularly.
> 
> I know that I need to improve in many fronts & I am working on it. However, I want to improve my pronunciation first as I am not clear how to improve in it.
> 
> Please guide me how to tackle this & other aspects of the test.


The reason for low pronunciation may be 
1. your breathing noises 
2. you speak way too fast

to avoid breathing noises place your mic above your nose level because they drop pronun score a lot.

Dont speak too fast, speak normal and clear, do not copy any accent coz it does not matter.

Practice on google speech to text, if it is picking 80% of your words then you are perfectly fine and the reason is only speed and breathing noises.

always read the whole para loudly in read aloud section before the mic opens to practice.

dont use too difficult words in speaking because using fancy words wont increase your marks instead they will decrease pronun marks because sometimes we stutter while speaking big words.

hope it helps.
regards.


----------



## sabhishek982

amit1234 said:


> @sabhishek982
> I dont recall fully from my prep but i will try:
> 1)on repeat sentence: you'll have to remember the sentence. I dont think writing it helps in this case. Listen attentively (as if your life depends on it !) and practice keeping the sentence in your mind for like 2-3 seconds. You must exert your attention like someone has a gun on your forehead !
> 2)Graphs: simple interpretation like "the graph shows the increase in mobile phones in New York over x period to y period" + "the number was highest in period" + "graph points to consistent growth in usage of mobile phones"
> 3-4 sentences i think are enough. Dont overstress on summarising the graph- it will come out automatically if you understand whats teh relation between the X and Y axis.
> 3)re-tell lecture: Writing keywords from lecture is best strategy. In my test i just wrote as much as was said in the lecture and frankly i didnt use my brains at all in interpreting it much. I just re-read from what i wrote and said
> 
> sample this- ww.youtube.com/watch?v=CLXQ2yGxfiA :: you write as much as you can and just understand the broad theme--> earlier homework was thought to add value and NOW people believe its adding less value and BEING REPLACED by reading. So then you link the written text with the broad theme.
> 
> Even if you get the central theme and the lecture progression it's ok- retell all that. I dont think it matters if you are even just repeating from the lecture .. the theme and the progression is imp. again- in simple words !
> 
> 3)Answer short questions- were easy in exam. I think one question was like ' what type of periodical is published daily' ... ans is 'newspaper'
> 
> My essay writing - i just made sure i had some 4-5 key points to write about and then just went about forming sentences around them. Then a brief introduction and a brief conclusion.



Thank you Amit. Your tips would really help!


----------



## sabhishek982

*Introduction*

How should one introduce in the beginning of the test? I know it is not scored but just curious to know what to start with?


----------



## 1317842

ksrikanthh said:


> thank you amit !
> 
> keeping it closer to mouth wouldn't interrupt breathing sound correct ? please advise.


It will, if we keep mic close to mouth it will interfere with pronun, this happened with me i got 89 in practice test at home but 47 in real test when i kept it closer to my mouth. then next time i kept it above nose and got 89.
thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

Jazbekhu said:


> My last attempt was in center in Nirman Vihar
> And my score was lowest among all.
> I would prefer to take test in yusuf sarai center


Ok. What all things should we carry at the test centre apart from original passport? Can we take our own water bottle inside the centre. I am asking these basic questions because it is going to be my first attempt and want to give my best.


----------



## menikhlesh

*Test center*



Jazbekhu said:


> I took test in 3 test in yusuf sarai
> 1 test in global oppotunities
> And 1 test in nirman vihar


Hi 
How was Nirman vihar center. Is it sound proof?
how was stationary provided ?

Any important point for the center


----------



## ashishjain

*Sound proof - PTE exam cabin ?*



menikhlesh said:


> Hi
> How was Nirman vihar center. Is it sound proof?
> how was stationary provided ?
> 
> Any important point for the center


I gave my exam in Nirman Vihar centre. If by sound proof. you mean 'sound proof hall', then yes it is. No external environment sounds enter the test room.

However, you'll be able to hear the voices of other test takers which is of concern to the most. I believe there is no test centre where cabin is sound-proof to another cabin.

The headphones are of best quality and noise would be reduced by more than half and rest depends on conentration. If you chosse to ignore then no noise/voice can disturb your hearing/mind.


----------



## ksrikanthh

navjotbrar said:


> It will, if we keep mic close to mouth it will interfere with pronun, this happened with me i got 89 in practice test at home but 47 in real test when i kept it closer to my mouth. then next time i kept it above nose and got 89.
> thanks.


thank you navjot buddy ! 

Placing mike above nouse would not reduce the volume and clarity level when we try to feed in our speech to computer right ? please advise.


----------



## lav2016

Jazbekhu said:


> Thanx amit for motivating me.
> Actually my marks in speaking decreased miserably
> From 72 in 1st test
> To 58 in 2nd test
> Then 55 in 3rd
> Then 54 in 4th
> And 48 in 5th
> 
> Due to which my listening and reaing got effected
> And you know what
> I lagged by only 1mark in writing in my first test and scored 65+ in speaking, listening, and reading
> 
> But after that my score in writing remained consistent on 72 marks; however marks in speaking went down in evey attempt and only reason was PRONUNCIATION ??
> 
> I got very bad marks in pronunciation
> I dont know why i am getting low marks in this , as i am having good pronunciation nd my words are clear



With every attempt were you trying to be louder or clearer. Please speak fast. You will do well in speaking.


----------



## commie_rick

i did the actual pte exam last friday. i checked my results today, it was utterly disappointing.
I do agree with those who say that scoring 65 is not difficult but 79+ for each is a feat 



enabling scores are high but it didnt matter. my listening and speaking are really crappy.

correct me if im wrong, to get 20points for EOI english, i need to get 79 and above for each section right ? not the overall scores ?


----------



## akil_sp

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi Sabhishek,
> 
> I got the scores mostly because of the fluency and pronunciation . I spoke fast without any gap along with content. That helped me to achieve the score. And another point is position of the mic. If it is kept in proper place, that itself will fetch you 50% of marks .


Hello Satheesh,

Where did you keep the mic? below chin or above nose?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u

commie_rick said:


> correct me if im wrong, to get 20points for EOI english, i need to get 79 and above for each section right ? not the overall scores ?


Thats correct, you need 79+ in each of L S R W categories

Cheers
Fugitive


----------



## satheeshp29

akil_sp said:


> Hello Satheesh,
> 
> Where did you keep the mic? below chin or above nose?
> 
> Thanks


@Archv & Akil, 

It varies based on people. I placed the mic below nose, bit far from mouth. I took around 10 mins to verify that there is no noise in my voice .


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> i did the actual pte exam last friday. i checked my results today, it was utterly disappointing.
> I do agree with those who say that scoring 65 is not difficult but 79+ for each is a feat
> 
> enabling scores are high but it didnt matter. my listening and speaking are really crappy.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, to get 20points for EOI english, i need to get 79 and above for each section right ? not the overall scores ?


Hey buddy,

Yes 79 in each section LRSW is required to claim 20 points


----------



## misecmisc

@sabhishek982 and @menikhlesh: have you booked your PTE-Academic test at Delhi? when are you planning to give your test?

@ashishjain: so would you recommend nirman vihar center for the test? I heard from someone that he faced a software issue on his computer in nirman vihar center while he was giving his PTE-Academic real test, though other candidates were able to finish their tests properly. But his test did not end properly. So I was just thinking if Nirman Vihar center is ok for giving PTE-Academic test or not. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> i did the actual pte exam last friday. i checked my results today, it was utterly disappointing.
> I do agree with those who say that scoring 65 is not difficult but 79+ for each is a feat
> 
> 
> 
> enabling scores are high but it didnt matter. my listening and speaking are really crappy.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, to get 20points for EOI english, i need to get 79 and above for each section right ? not the overall scores ?


@commie_rick: your above post having screenshot contains the marks of your real test for PTE-Academic - is it correct?
You had given practice tests also earlier - correct? Can you please post your scores for the LSRW sections in your practice tests? Thanks.


----------



## lav2016

commie_rick said:


> i did the actual pte exam last friday. i checked my results today, it was utterly disappointing.
> I do agree with those who say that scoring 65 is not difficult but 79+ for each is a feat
> 
> 
> 
> enabling scores are high but it didnt matter. my listening and speaking are really crappy.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, to get 20points for EOI english, i need to get 79 and above for each section right ? not the overall scores ?


what are your scores.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I am finding that my reading section is not improving - gave 2 practice tests and both got same marks in reading 70 - how to improve the reading to get 79+ in it?

In enabling skills, my pronunciation is very weak, in the second test it reduced from 64 to 59 - How to improve my pronunciation?

Or, should I book a real test and then give a real test to see what scores I get in the real test and then prepare for my next PTE-Academic real test based on that scores? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,
Is a there a way to check the answers for the practice test A?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## commie_rick

lav2016 said:


> what are your scores.


what do u mean ?
those are my scores


----------



## commie_rick

chubs3 said:


> Hi People,
> Is a there a way to check the answers for the practice test A?
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco



not unless you pay usd 9.99


----------



## chubs3

commie_rick said:


> not unless you pay usd 9.99


But I have bought a gold kit. So it should be there in it.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> @commie_rick: your above post having screenshot contains the marks of your real test for PTE-Academic - is it correct?
> You had given practice tests also earlier - correct? Can you please post your scores for the LSRW sections in your practice tests? Thanks.


@commie_rick: your reply to this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11369993-post14246.html please? Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> @commie_rick: your above post having screenshot contains the marks of your real test for PTE-Academic - is it correct?
> You had given practice tests also earlier - correct? Can you please post your scores for the LSRW sections in your practice tests? Thanks.




yes.

actual scores 














test A















test B


----------



## commie_rick

chubs3 said:


> But I have bought a gold kit. So it should be there in it.


i bought gold kit. it doesnt come with answers unforunately


----------



## chubs3

commie_rick said:


> i bought gold kit. it doesnt come with answers unforunately


Oh ok. Thanks dude.


----------



## commie_rick

hi guys,

is it possible to take pte general exam instead?


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> hi guys,
> 
> is it possible to take pte general exam instead?


ignore this. i just found out that pte gen is not allowed for visa applications


----------



## commie_rick

do u know where can i check if my occupation requires ielts general or academic ?


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am finding that my reading section is not improving - gave 2 practice tests and both got same marks in reading 70 - how to improve the reading to get 79+ in it?
> 
> In enabling skills, my pronunciation is very weak, in the second test it reduced from 64 to 59 - How to improve my pronunciation?
> 
> Or, should I book a real test and then give a real test to see what scores I get in the real test and then prepare for my next PTE-Academic real test based on that scores? Please suggest. Thanks.


Any suggestions please over the above questions. Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u

commie_rick said:


> do u know where can i check if my occupation requires ielts general or academic ?


- Skilled Migration requires IELTS General Training
- If you are applying for higher education, then it requires IELTS Academic

So it's not dependent on your occupation, instead it depends on your purpose.
Hope it's clear

Cheers
Fugitive


----------



## menikhlesh

misecmisc said:


> @sabhishek982 and @menikhlesh: have you booked your PTE-Academic test at Delhi? when are you planning to give your test?
> 
> @ashishjain: so would you recommend nirman vihar center for the test? I heard from someone that he faced a software issue on his computer in nirman vihar center while he was giving his PTE-Academic real test, though other candidates were able to finish their tests properly. But his test did not end properly. So I was just thinking if Nirman Vihar center is ok for giving PTE-Academic test or not. So please suggest. Thanks.


Hi 

yes and will be appearing for exam by end of this month.


----------



## romero2005

Dear friends

What r the documets that we need to update after we recv the invitation apart from what they request.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

fugitive_4u said:


> - Skilled Migration requires IELTS General Training
> - If you are applying for higher education, then it requires IELTS Academic
> 
> So it's not dependent on your occupation, instead it depends on your purpose.
> Hope it's clear
> 
> Cheers
> Fugitive



If your occupation is Accounting, you will need to give Academic


----------



## quantum07

commie_rick said:


> do u know where can i check if my occupation requires ielts general or academic ?


Academic for Accounting related Occupations.


----------



## Jazbekhu

lav2016 said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx amit for motivating me.
> Actually my marks in speaking decreased miserably
> From 72 in 1st test
> To 58 in 2nd test
> Then 55 in 3rd
> Then 54 in 4th
> And 48 in 5th
> 
> Due to which my listening and reaing got effected
> And you know what
> I lagged by only 1mark in writing in my first test and scored 65+ in speaking, listening, and reading
> 
> But after that my score in writing remained consistent on 72 marks; however marks in speaking went down in evey attempt and only reason was PRONUNCIATION ??
> 
> I got very bad marks in pronunciation
> I dont know why i am getting low marks in this , as i am having good pronunciation nd my words are clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every attempt were you trying to be louder or clearer. Please speak fast. You will do well in speaking.
Click to expand...


Ok thank u ??????


----------



## Jazbekhu

Jazbekhu said:


> lav2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx amit for motivating me.
> Actually my marks in speaking decreased miserably
> From 72 in 1st test
> To 58 in 2nd test
> Then 55 in 3rd
> Then 54 in 4th
> And 48 in 5th
> 
> Due to which my listening and reaing got effected
> And you know what
> I lagged by only 1mark in writing in my first test and scored 65+ in speaking, listening, and reading
> 
> But after that my score in writing remained consistent on 72 marks; however marks in speaking went down in evey attempt and only reason was PRONUNCIATION ??
> 
> I got very bad marks in pronunciation
> I dont know why i am getting low marks in this , as i am having good pronunciation nd my words are clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every attempt were you trying to be louder or clearer. Please speak fast. You will do well in speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanx alottttt
Click to expand...


Thanx alottttt


----------



## misecmisc

Jazbekhu said:


> My last attempt was in center in Nirman Vihar
> And my score was lowest among all.
> I would prefer to take test in yusuf sarai center


@Jazbekhu: Was the infrastructure at Nirman Vihar test center not good? I heard from someone that he experienced technical issue on the computer at Nirman Vihar test center on which he was giving the PTE-Academic test, but other candidates did not faced any issue at Nirman Vihar test center and were able to complete their test properly.

So would you recommend someone to go to Yusuf Sarai center or to Nirman Vihar center for giving PTE-Academic test? Please tell and also the reason behind choosing that test center. Thanks.


----------



## Jazbekhu

misecmisc said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last attempt was in center in Nirman Vihar
> And my score was lowest among all.
> I would prefer to take test in yusuf sarai center
> 
> 
> 
> @Jazbekhu: Was the infrastructure at Nirman Vihar test center not good? I heard from someone that he experienced technical issue on the computer at Nirman Vihar test center on which he was giving the PTE-Academic test, but other candidates did not faced any issue and were able to complete their test properly.
> 
> So would you recommend someone to go to Yusuf Sarai center or to Nirman Vihar center for giving PTE-Academic test? Please tell and also the reason behind choosing that test center. Thanks.
Click to expand...


@misecmisc
I would recommend Yusuf sarai
As my score was not good in nirman vihar center
And my frend told me that she also faced some problem in mic which they couldnot able to fix the problem at that time and she got only 30 marks in speaking.

So go for yusuf sarai center


----------



## savdeep

Thanks for the center recommendation .


----------



## savdeep

There have been many great resources share in these forums. Most of them are valuable, but unfortunately I am not able to find link to Official guide . Can some one please share me that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am finding that my reading section is not improving - gave 2 practice tests and both got same marks in reading 70 - how to improve the reading to get 79+ in it?
> 
> In enabling skills, my pronunciation is very weak, in the second test it reduced from 64 to 59 - How to improve my pronunciation?
> 
> Or, should I book a real test and then give a real test to see what scores I get in the real test and then prepare for my next PTE-Academic real test based on that scores? Please suggest. Thanks.


hi misecmisc,

1. did you purchase the gold kit and attempted the 2 practise tests ? 

2. what are your scores in LRSW sections in those 2 practise tests ? 

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh

commie_rick said:


> do u know where can i check if my occupation requires ielts general or academic ?


here is an official link that has listed the english language requirements : 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

Urgent Request !!!.
I have attempted PTE 3 times and the latest scores were L:70, S: 76, W: 65 and R:59 .

I have booked PTE again which is scheduled on 14th Nov. From these scores , it looks like I am a bad reader. I am trying my level best, but unable to succeed. 

I know the tips, but unable to apply:
* applying parts of speech (mostly noun/adjective and Verb). - I know this, but unable to cope up with time to apply this.
* Skim reading - don't know how to do this. I am a slow reader and takes time to understand.
* Word-collocation - i know some, but not most. how to memorize ?
* Improving on reading ??
* Any test contents for reading (i know what is available in PTE books, any other in the similar pattern ?).

Thanks in advance and appriciate your response.

Thanks
Bharath


----------



## commie_rick

ksrikanthh said:


> here is an official link that has listed the english language requirements :
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt


Thanks but it doesn't say general or academic for which occupation


----------



## commie_rick

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Urgent Request !!!.
> I have attempted PTE 3 times and the latest scores were L:70, S: 76, W: 65 and R:59 .
> 
> I have booked PTE again which is scheduled on 14th Nov. From these scores , it looks like I am a bad reader. I am trying my level best, but unable to succeed.
> 
> I know the tips, but unable to apply:
> * applying parts of speech (mostly noun/adjective and Verb). - I know this, but unable to cope up with time to apply this.
> * Skim reading - don't know how to do this. I am a slow reader and takes time to understand.
> * Word-collocation - i know some, but not most. how to memorize ?
> * Improving on reading ??
> * Any test contents for reading (i know what is available in PTE books, any other in the similar pattern ?).
> 
> Thanks in advance and appriciate your response.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharath



Are you aiming for 79+ for each section ?


----------



## snowingreen

commie_rick said:


> yes.
> 
> actual scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test B


commie_rick ..sorry to see that you missed by a whisker. But the interesting point is that you have scored 80 in the areas you were struggling - Reading ( by seeing ur pte practice scores) and Writing ( ur usual posts were about essays)

So I am sure if you put some more effort towards Listening and speaking. you can crack this. I am sure you can improve in LISTENING and a little effort towards speaking should improve your SPEAKING score as well. 

when are you planning to appear again ? if you haven't planned yet, think abt it.


----------



## jassi12345

Hi,

I gave exam in all 3 center. yusuf sarai, kailash colony and nirman vihar.
yusuf sarai has cabin which dont have partition. So you will hear noise from other candidates, but it is best by structure and space.
Nirman vihar has cafe type cabin with partition. Overall OK.

My frnd gave exam in nirman vihar and score perfect 90 in speaking and 70+ in others.

I think both center are good. The score depend upon your way of handling the test.

-Jassi





Jazbekhu said:


> @misecmisc
> I would recommend Yusuf sarai
> As my score was not good in nirman vihar center
> And my frend told me that she also faced some problem in mic which they couldnot able to fix the problem at that time and she got only 30 marks in speaking.
> 
> So go for yusuf sarai center


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

commie_rick said:


> Are you aiming for 79+ for each section ?


I am looking for 65 + ONLY.


----------



## ksrikanthh

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Urgent Request !!!.
> I have attempted PTE 3 times and the latest scores were L:70, S: 76, W: 65 and R:59 .
> 
> I have booked PTE again which is scheduled on 14th Nov. From these scores , it looks like I am a bad reader. I am trying my level best, but unable to succeed.
> 
> I know the tips, but unable to apply:
> * applying parts of speech (mostly noun/adjective and Verb). - I know this, but unable to cope up with time to apply this.
> * Skim reading - don't know how to do this. I am a slow reader and takes time to understand.
> * Word-collocation - i know some, but not most. how to memorize ?
> * Improving on reading ??
> * Any test contents for reading (i know what is available in PTE books, any other in the similar pattern ?).
> 
> Thanks in advance and appriciate your response.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharath


hi bharath,

what is your target score ? 65 or 79 in all sections ? please advise.


----------



## Pinky1939

Can anybody please advice what does mean mic above the nose level?? I constantly get very low score for pronunciation. How can I set the mic??


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> commie_rick ..sorry to see that you missed by a whisker. But the interesting point is that you have scored 80 in the areas you were struggling - Reading ( by seeing ur pte practice scores) and Writing ( ur usual posts were about essays)
> 
> So I am sure if you put some more effort towards Listening and speaking. you can crack this. I am sure you can improve in LISTENING and a little effort towards speaking should improve your SPEAKING score as well.
> 
> when are you planning to appear again ? if you haven't planned yet, think abt it.



Im crossed between giving it up . It's costing me a lot of time and energy. I feel emotionally drained


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Any suggestions please over the above questions. Thanks.


Dont concentrate on pronunciation, improve your oral fluency score, ur pronunciation will follow. Try the technique of speaking faster.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Dont concentrate on pronunciation, improve your oral fluency score, ur pronunciation will follow. Try the technique of speaking faster.


the score is G 72 OF 80 P 45

What to do for improving my pronunciation?

Honestly speaking, I am feeling too much pressure and I think I am losing it now.

Give me a practical opinion guys - can the pronunciation really be improved within 3 days? I don't think so, as it may take months if not years to improve the pronunciation. I am thinking of booking the test for tomorrow and just give it. At the max I may give the real test by Saturday, so what difference is it going to make in my pronunciation?

The two areas in which my score lags is Reading and Speaking. Writing I got 70 in practice test, so I guess may be writing I can manage in real test. But for reading and speaking I may screw both of them. But this practice thing is just frustrating me now.

How about this idea - I give the real test tomorrow or by Saturday and then based on the actual score which I get in the first test, then I can see which areas need improvement and then I can practice for 2 more weeks and then I will give the 2nd attempt for real test and then I will see what score I will get in the 2nd attempt and then if still bad luck will continue, then I will drop this Aus PR idea totally. This is due to my sheer frustration on my inability to get good marks in a language, which I have been studying from my childhood.


----------



## Vinopaal

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Urgent Request !!!.
> I have attempted PTE 3 times and the latest scores were L:70, S: 76, W: 65 and R:59 .
> 
> I have booked PTE again which is scheduled on 14th Nov. From these scores , it looks like I am a bad reader. I am trying my level best, but unable to succeed.
> 
> I know the tips, but unable to apply:
> * applying parts of speech (mostly noun/adjective and Verb). - I know this, but unable to cope up with time to apply this.
> * Skim reading - don't know how to do this. I am a slow reader and takes time to understand.
> * Word-collocation - i know some, but not most. how to memorize ?
> * Improving on reading ??
> * Any test contents for reading (i know what is available in PTE books, any other in the similar pattern ?).
> 
> Thanks in advance and appriciate your response.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharath


Bharath, 

Please read below link that will give some tips on Re-order Paragraph. I found it very useful. 

https://testbook.com/blog/7-handy-tips-for-solving-parajumbles-for-sbi-po/


----------



## Vinopaal

Vinopaal said:


> Bharath,
> 
> Please read below link that will give some tips on Re-order Paragraph. I found it very useful.
> 
> https://testbook.com/blog/7-handy-tips-for-solving-parajumbles-for-sbi-po/


I have attached a list academic collocations, You don't need to memorize everything. Just read it twice or thrice. It will give you an idea. It's really hard to get everything in our mind. After all we are just a human not a robot


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

ksrikanthh said:


> hi bharath,
> 
> what is your target score ? 65 or 79 in all sections ? please advise.


Hi Srikanth, 
i need 65 in all ..


----------



## sabhishek982

*PTE results*

One of my friends appeared for PTE - A yesterday in Yusuf Sarai centre in Delhi. His exam started at 3:00 pm and ended at 5:45 pm.
He said that the noise level from other test takers was not that disturbing and he didn't face any issue. 
When you guys think his results will be out, is it possible today by evening? I will plan my exam based on his results because I know how good/bad he is in English


----------



## Shakti82

navjotbrar said:


> The reason for low pronunciation may be
> 1. your breathing noises
> 2. you speak way too fast
> 
> to avoid breathing noises place your mic above your nose level because they drop pronun score a lot.
> 
> Dont speak too fast, speak normal and clear, do not copy any accent coz it does not matter.
> 
> Practice on google speech to text, if it is picking 80% of your words then you are perfectly fine and the reason is only speed and breathing noises.
> 
> always read the whole para loudly in read aloud section before the mic opens to practice.
> 
> dont use too difficult words in speaking because using fancy words wont increase your marks instead they will decrease pronun marks because sometimes we stutter while speaking big words.
> 
> hope it helps.
> regards.


Thanks for the reply.

In speaking, i spoke normally & in my own style. 

Normally, i don't use fancy works while talking thus didn't use them in the test as well.

I am not sure why I am lacking in pronunciation as I never had any such problems while talking with clients.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> the score is G 72 OF 80 P 45
> 
> What to do for improving my pronunciation?
> 
> Honestly speaking, I am feeling too much pressure and I think I am losing it now.
> 
> Give me a practical opinion guys - can the pronunciation really be improved within 3 days? I don't think so, as it may take months if not years to improve the pronunciation. I am thinking of booking the test for tomorrow and just give it. At the max I may give the real test by Saturday, so what difference is it going to make in my pronunciation?
> 
> The two areas in which my score lags is Reading and Speaking. Writing I got 70 in practice test, so I guess may be writing I can manage in real test. But for reading and speaking I may screw both of them. But this practice thing is just frustrating me now.
> 
> How about this idea - I give the real test tomorrow or by Saturday and then based on the actual score which I get in the first test, then I can see which areas need improvement and then I can practice for 2 more weeks and then I will give the 2nd attempt for real test and then I will see what score I will get in the 2nd attempt and then if still bad luck will continue, then I will drop this Aus PR idea totally. This is due to my sheer frustration on my inability to get good marks in a language, which I have been studying from my childhood.


Any thoughts here please, as to how should I proceed here. Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

misecmisc said:


> Any thoughts here please, as to how should I proceed here. Thanks.


I think you have done enough practice and you should take the actual exam asap to get the


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Any thoughts here please, as to how should I proceed here. Thanks.


may be its to do with the mic, it is definitely a technical issue, by which I mean that its not related to your english, its to do with breathing noises or distance between mouth and speaker, or some technique that your are going wrong.


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Any thoughts here please, as to how should I proceed here. Thanks.


And I know it can be frustrating, but don't worry, may be its really a technical issue. Hopefully. :fingerscrossed: Yes you will get a better idea when you take the main exam.


----------



## mamafifi

is the read a loud , answer short question , repeat sentence task came from PTE-A practice or test builder


----------



## mamafifi

*is the read a loud taskd came from PTE-A practice or test builder*



commie_rick said:


> i did the actual pte exam last friday. i checked my results today, it was utterly disappointing.
> I do agree with those who say that scoring 65 is not difficult but 79+ for each is a feat
> 
> 
> 
> enabling scores are high but it didnt matter. my listening and speaking are really crappy.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, to get 20points for EOI english, i need to get 79 and above for each section right ? not the overall scores ?


is the read a loud , answer short question , repeat sentence tasks came from PTE-A practice or test builder


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> And I know it can be frustrating, but don't worry, may be its really a technical issue. Hopefully. :fingerscrossed: Yes you will get a better idea when you take the main exam.


Well, thanks for the uplifting post. On an optimistic level, giving myself the benefit of doubt and blaming technology seems to give a hope to me, but may be technology might not be the problem, as the same headphone we use daily for our office work for talking to other people and nobody including me has complained about our headset and its mic.

I have recorded the read aloud section again for the text, which I might have read more than 50 times till now and its recording seem ok to me - But the actual problem will come in the real test, when there will be a new text and I would have time to just read it once and then read aloud that text. Anyways hoping for the best.

In the meanwhile, can you please listen to the attached recording and provide some feedback. All feedback is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## romero2005

misecmisc said:


> Well, thanks for the uplifting post. On an optimistic level, giving myself the benefit of doubt and blaming technology seems to give a hope to me, but may be technology might not be the problem, as the same headphone we use daily for our office work for talking to other people and nobody including me has complained about our headset and its mic.
> 
> I have recorded the read aloud section again for the text, which I might have read more than 50 times till now and its recording seem ok to me - But the actual problem will come in the real test, when there will be a new text and I would have time to just read it once and then read aloud that text. Anyways hoping for the best.
> 
> In the meanwhile, can you please listen to the attached recording and provide some feedback. All feedback is welcome. Thanks.


my concern is about the speed. I dont know this is ok or not. otherthan that ur speaking is ok


----------



## rahejarajeev

Status of my result shows - "Delivery Successful - On Hold "
Please Advise ? I contacted PTE center and they said currently they cannot see any issues and told me to wait ? Is this normal ? Has anyone encountered this before....

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## trombokk

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone tell me whether PTE is being accepted by Engineers Australia or not?
Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Jazbekhu said:


> @misecmisc
> I would recommend Yusuf sarai
> As my score was not good in nirman vihar center
> And my frend told me that she also faced some problem in mic which they couldnot able to fix the problem at that time and she got only 30 marks in speaking.
> 
> So go for yusuf sarai center


Where is this Nirman Vihar center? Can you please post its complete address, as somehow even though I try to search for it in google, I am not able to locate its address? Then I can check which test center is closer. Thanks.


----------



## fragman

rahejarajeev said:


> Status of my result shows - "Delivery Successful - On Hold "
> Please Advise ? I contacted PTE center and they said currently they cannot see any issues and told me to wait ? Is this normal ? Has anyone encountered this before....
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


I had my exam on Friday last week and I have the same status as you. I called them and I was told to wait because it happens from time to time. When was your exam?


----------



## rahejarajeev

fragman said:


> I had my exam on Friday last week and I have the same status as you. I called them and I was told to wait because it happens from time to time. When was your exam?


I gave my exam today. Did you got your results?


regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Well, thanks for the uplifting post. On an optimistic level, giving myself the benefit of doubt and blaming technology seems to give a hope to me, but may be technology might not be the problem, as the same headphone we use daily for our office work for talking to other people and nobody including me has complained about our headset and its mic.
> 
> I have recorded the read aloud section again for the text, which I might have read more than 50 times till now and its recording seem ok to me - But the actual problem will come in the real test, when there will be a new text and I would have time to just read it once and then read aloud that text. Anyways hoping for the best.
> 
> In the meanwhile, can you please listen to the attached recording and provide some feedback. All feedback is welcome. Thanks.


seems ok to me.


----------



## 1317842

lav2016 said:


> seems ok to me.


hey,,,do you know when is the next round in nov 2016...


----------



## fragman

rahejarajeev said:


> I gave my exam today. Did you got your results?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Not yet, still on hold.


----------



## rahejarajeev

fragman said:


> Not yet, still on hold.


Oh....Pls let me know as soon as you get your results or if you act on it. I feel I will get my results after you. So pls keep me updated. Thx in Advance !!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## mamafifi

*Rajeev*



rahejarajeev said:


> I gave my exam today. Did you got your results?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Dear Rajeev
is the read aloud , repeat sentences , answer short question came from pte- A PRACTICE TEST or test builder ?


----------



## Vinopaal

mamafifi said:


> Dear Rajeev
> is the read aloud , repeat sentences , answer short question came from pte- A PRACTICE TEST or test builder ?


I don't think any of these tasks will come from any materials. Mostly, List of essay will only repeats, other tasks won't.


----------



## rahejarajeev

mamafifi said:


> Dear Rajeev
> is the read aloud , repeat sentences , answer short question came from pte- A PRACTICE TEST or test builder ?


Even if something got repeated I am unable to remember. But essay was something which I saw somewhere previously. It was : Dangerous sports like motor cycle jumping etc....are good sports ...do you agree or no......


Vinopaal said:


> I don't think any of these tasks will come from any materials. Mostly, List of essay will only repeats, other tasks won't.



regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## vasanth240

Could someone please do let know where we can get this list of essays with sample answers:confused2:


----------



## commie_rick

To all those who have scored 79 and above for each section, please advise and assist me .

i spent a month studying but i'm still able unable to achieve 79 and above for all sections. I think there's something im doing wrong. Before i book the exam again, i would like to find out which area did i not do correctly.

Comparing the actual score with test A and B, i realised that grammar and spelling errors can be improved if you do the due diligence to check your work before submitting. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1426.html#post11370257



Actual Exam scores 












My mic was at a position not picking up breathing, i put it at the chin level, tested it a few times. it was loud and clear.


Speaking Section
1. read aloud : this section is not tough for me. i read, write and speak in english daily. No other language. If you look at my enabling skills - oral fluency has high marks. So what else can i do ? read faster ? *please advise for this if you have any tips *

2. For repeat sentence : i didnt have issus with this too. i managed to repeat everything that i heard accurately but if there are any tips, *please help*

3. Describe image : this one is subjective. The template i used is 

- the barchart, process, diagram, graph represents xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
- i described 2 main points. i.e highest , peaked , decreased significantly
- i gave a conclusion - the graph shows a downward trend or the sales of iphone is more because xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*please advise for this *


4. Re tell lecture : The template i used is 

- lecture gave brief information on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
- he mentioned that xxxxxxxxxxxx which xxxx who xxxxxx
- he added that xxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx
- in conclusion - the lecture is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [similar to the intro]
*please advise for this *

5. Answer short questions.

the transition from re tell lecture is unpredictable , such that i was caught off guard when the first answer-short-question appeared. i didnt have the chance to answer the first question.
Also there were some images being used in the diagram, i might have gave 2-3 wrong answers 

*please advise for this *



Listening Section

1. Summarize spoken text. The template i used is [ same as retell lecture]
- lecture gave brief information on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
- he mentioned that xxxxxxxxxxxx which xxxx who xxxxxx
- he added that xxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx
- in conclusion - the lecture is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [similar to the intro]

2. Multiple choice multiple answer. i didnt use any strategy for this. i try to understand the passage as much as possible , take notes and answer the question accordingly.
*please advise for this if you have any tips *

3. Fill in the blanks. i didnt use any strategy for this. Listen and answer to my best of knowledge.

*please advise for this if you have any tips *


4. Highlight the correct summary. i didnt use any strategy for either

*please advise for this if you have any tips *


5. Multiple choice single answer. i didnt use any strategy for either

*please advise for this if you have any tips *


6. Select missing word. i didnt use any strategy for either

*please advise for this if you have any tips *


7. Highlight incorrect word . i didnt use any strategy for either, this is quite straight forward.

*please advise for this if you have any tips *


8. Write from dictation. i didnt use any strategy for either, this is quite straight forward. but i was unable to get 2 words correctly, the person speaking has a heavy accent.

*please advise for this if you have any tips *


Much appreciate if you give me some pointers.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

What is the trend of current time taken after giving the PTE-Academic real test and getting its result? Is it 1 full day, more than 2 days, or more? Are weekends included in result publishing - means - did somebody got their PTE-Academic result on a weekend? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> i need 65 in all ..


oh ok , how is your preparation coming along for the exam bharath ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Vinopaal said:


> I have attached a list academic collocations, You don't need to memorize everything. Just read it twice or thrice. It will give you an idea. It's really hard to get everything in our mind. After all we are just a human not a robot


this is good and helpful , thank you vinoth buddy


----------



## ksrikanthh

Originally Posted by mamafifi View Post
Dear Rajeev
is the read aloud , repeat sentences , answer short question came from pte- A PRACTICE TEST or test builder ?



Vinopaal said:


> I don't think any of these tasks will come from any materials. Mostly, List of essay will only repeats, other tasks won't.


i see


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

ksrikanthh said:


> oh ok , how is your preparation coming along for the exam bharath ?


I am only getting ready for Reading for now. That also, I am not able to crack the re-arrange paragraph always. I think, its a key for me to crack the reading. 

Thanks for asking .


----------



## vasanth240

Hi could someone please pass on frequently asked essay lists with sample essay


----------



## vasanth240

I have my second attempt on 22nd November, please provide advice on Reading and Writing. My target score is 79


----------



## ksrikanthh

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> I am only getting ready for Reading for now. That also, I am not able to crack the re-arrange paragraph always. I think, its a key for me to crack the reading.
> 
> Thanks for asking .


Hmm i see reading is quite challenging for many  

By the way when is your exam ?


----------



## Jazbekhu

misecmisc said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> @misecmisc
> I would recommend Yusuf sarai
> As my score was not good in nirman vihar center
> And my frend told me that she also faced some problem in mic which they couldnot able to fix the problem at that time and she got only 30 marks in speaking.
> 
> So go for yusuf sarai center
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this Nirman Vihar center? Can you please post its complete address, as somehow even though I try to search for it in google, I am not able to locate its address? Then I can check which test center is closer. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Pearson India Education Services Pvt. Ltd.
Address:	Plot No. 3, Bharti Colony, Vikas Marg, Near Nirman Vihar Metro Station, Opp. Metro Pillar No. 72 New Delhi Delhi 1100092 India


----------



## mfriend1990

I took real test yesterday and received the result today.
It is so sad when looking at the result.
The score is like the practice test except Pronunciation. It is probably because the mic.
The test center was Cliftons Melbourne
Should I change test center next month , or take 1 month formal PTE preparation course?
Please advise.


----------



## misecmisc

mfriend1990 said:


> I took real test yesterday and received the result today.
> It is so sad when looking at the result.
> The score is like the practice test except Pronunciation. It is probably because the mic.
> The test center was Cliftons Melbourne
> Should I change test center next month , or take 1 month formal PTE preparation course?
> Please advise.


Sorry to hear that @mfriend1990. Were there too many people in your room, who were also giving their tests in parallel? Were you too much disturbed by their voices? How was your experience when you were giving your real test yesterday from infrastructure perspective? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Shakti82

Hey guys,

Do anyone have "the official guide to the PTE" with CD?

Please share


----------



## menikhlesh

Shakti82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do anyone have "the official guide to the PTE" with CD?
> 
> Please share


Even i need this.... Please help


----------



## ksrikanthh

Shakti82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do anyone have "the official guide to the PTE" with CD?
> 
> Please share


Pte official guide book and cd soft copy??


----------



## Shakti82

ksrikanthh said:


> Pte official guide book and cd soft copy??


Yes


----------



## ksrikanthh

Shakti82 said:


> Yes


Ah, i recently purchased the hardcopy and cd along with the hardcover.


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> To all those who have scored 79 and above for each section, please advise and assist me .
> 
> i spent a month studying but i'm still able unable to achieve 79 and above for all sections. I think there's something im doing wrong. Before i book the exam again, i would like to find out which area did i not do correctly.
> 
> Comparing the actual score with test A and B, i realised that grammar and spelling errors can be improved if you do the due diligence to check your work before submitting. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1426.html#post11370257
> 
> 
> 
> Actual Exam scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mic was at a position not picking up breathing, i put it at the chin level, tested it a few times. it was loud and clear.
> 
> 
> Speaking Section
> 1. read aloud : this section is not tough for me. i read, write and speak in english daily. No other language. If you look at my enabling skills - oral fluency has high marks. So what else can i do ? read faster ? *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 2. For repeat sentence : i didnt have issus with this too. i managed to repeat everything that i heard accurately but if there are any tips, *please help*
> 
> 3. Describe image : this one is subjective. The template i used is
> 
> - the barchart, process, diagram, graph represents xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> - i described 2 main points. i.e highest , peaked , decreased significantly
> - i gave a conclusion - the graph shows a downward trend or the sales of iphone is more because xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> *please advise for this *
> 
> 
> 4. Re tell lecture : The template i used is
> 
> - lecture gave brief information on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> - he mentioned that xxxxxxxxxxxx which xxxx who xxxxxx
> - he added that xxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> - in conclusion - the lecture is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [similar to the intro]
> *please advise for this *
> 
> 5. Answer short questions.
> 
> the transition from re tell lecture is unpredictable , such that i was caught off guard when the first answer-short-question appeared. i didnt have the chance to answer the first question.
> Also there were some images being used in the diagram, i might have gave 2-3 wrong answers
> 
> *please advise for this *
> 
> 
> 
> Listening Section
> 
> 1. Summarize spoken text. The template i used is [ same as retell lecture]
> - lecture gave brief information on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> - he mentioned that xxxxxxxxxxxx which xxxx who xxxxxx
> - he added that xxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> - in conclusion - the lecture is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [similar to the intro]
> 
> 2. Multiple choice multiple answer. i didnt use any strategy for this. i try to understand the passage as much as possible , take notes and answer the question accordingly.
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 3. Fill in the blanks. i didnt use any strategy for this. Listen and answer to my best of knowledge.
> 
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 
> 4. Highlight the correct summary. i didnt use any strategy for either
> 
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 
> 5. Multiple choice single answer. i didnt use any strategy for either
> 
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 
> 6. Select missing word. i didnt use any strategy for either
> 
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 
> 7. Highlight incorrect word . i didnt use any strategy for either, this is quite straight forward.
> 
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 
> 8. Write from dictation. i didnt use any strategy for either, this is quite straight forward. but i was unable to get 2 words correctly, the person speaking has a heavy accent.
> 
> *please advise for this if you have any tips *
> 
> 
> Much appreciate if you give me some pointers.





can anyone help me out ?


----------



## rahejarajeev

commie_rick said:


> can anyone help me out ?


Dear Rick,

Before I proceed further, I want to tell you that I have appeared twice for PTE and my scores were :

1. L77,R82,S83,W76
2. L75,R82,S83,W76

I can tell you that you are doing everything right and your logic is near perfect but luck is just not in your favour . I would suggest you to try giving exam in a different centre and hopefully you will achieve the desired results . Best Of Luck !!!!!😀😀

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## savdeep

*help*



ksrikanthh said:


> Pte official guide book and cd soft copy??



Hi, 
Yes, if you have them, please share it


----------



## snowingreen

Please review the response for summarize written Text 

Inequality between world citizens used to be determined in equal
measures by class and location. New research, however, reveals that
people's fortunes are being dictated primarily by where they live. As a
result, economic migration has become the key way for individuals from
developing countries to improve their economic standing. and governments
will not be able to alleviate the pressure of migration on their societies until
global inequality is reduced.
In Global Inequality: (rom class to location, (rom proletarians to migrants.
Branko Milanovic, of the University of Maryland, examines the differences
in income between countries and concludes that a key priority for policy
makers should be aid and support for developing countries.
'NOt only is the overall inequality between world citizens greater in the
early 21 st century than it was more than a century and a half ago, but its
composition has entirely changed; from being an inequality determined
in equal measures by class and location, it has become preponderantly
an inequality determined by location only,' finds the report. 'Analysis of
incomes across countries for different members of the population reveals
a wide gap between the underprivileged in wealthy societies and in less
wealthy countries. This fact is of great political and economic significance.
Individuals can now make large gains from migrating to wealthier countries.'

response #1 :Inequality is now measured based on just the location unlike centuries ago, where both the class and location were used; Low-income people from under-developed countries are expected to gain significantly when migrating to developed countries. 

response #2 :Inequality is now measured based on just the location unlike a few decades ago, where both the class and location were used; even, the gap between the underprivileged is on the rise between under-developed and developed countries, and thus people are looking to migrate for economic benefits.


----------



## ksrikanthh

savdeep said:


> Hi,
> Yes, if you have them, please share it


Unfortunately i don't have softcopy bro !


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

savdeep said:


> Hi,
> Yes, if you have them, please share it


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing

hope this helps.


----------



## romero2005

snowingreen said:


> Please review the response for summarize written Text
> 
> Inequality between world citizens used to be determined in equal
> measures by class and location. New research, however, reveals that
> people's fortunes are being dictated primarily by where they live. As a
> result, economic migration has become the key way for individuals from
> developing countries to improve their economic standing. and governments
> will not be able to alleviate the pressure of migration on their societies until
> global inequality is reduced.
> In Global Inequality: (rom class to location, (rom proletarians to migrants.
> Branko Milanovic, of the University of Maryland, examines the differences
> in income between countries and concludes that a key priority for policy
> makers should be aid and support for developing countries.
> 'NOt only is the overall inequality between world citizens greater in the
> early 21 st century than it was more than a century and a half ago, but its
> composition has entirely changed; from being an inequality determined
> in equal measures by class and location, it has become preponderantly
> an inequality determined by location only,' finds the report. 'Analysis of
> incomes across countries for different members of the population reveals
> a wide gap between the underprivileged in wealthy societies and in less
> wealthy countries. This fact is of great political and economic significance.
> Individuals can now make large gains from migrating to wealthier countries.'
> 
> response #1 :Inequality is now measured based on just the location unlike centuries ago, where both the class and location were used; Low-income people from under-developed countries are expected to gain significantly when migrating to developed countries.
> 
> response #2 :Inequality is now measured based on just the location unlike a few decades ago, where both the class and location were used; even, the gap between the underprivileged is on the rise between under-developed and developed countries, and thus people are looking to migrate for economic benefits.



See my one as well. I am doing my exam on 1 DEcember

Living place has become a significant factor for measuring the economy of people which persuade them to look for better and develop countries to fulfill their requirements rather than staying in developing countries.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those who have given PTE-Academic real test, can you please tell what is this erasable notepad thing and how does it work? Thanks.


----------



## MattF

PTE is the way to go! After writing two IELTS and failing to get 8 in writing (i got 7.5) i wrote PTE and managed to get the right score to get 20 points.


----------



## ksrikanthh

MattF said:


> PTE is the way to go! After writing two IELTS and failing to get 8 in writing (i got 7.5) i wrote PTE and managed to get the right score to get 20 points.


congrats matt ! What are your scores in pte LRSW sections ? please advise


----------



## MattF

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats matt ! What are your scores in pte LRSW sections ? please advise


L 90
R 87
S 79 (strangely enough i got 9's both times in IELTS for this)
W 90

English is my mother tounge though.


----------



## ksrikanthh

MattF said:


> L 90
> R 87
> S 79 (strangely enough i got 9's both times in IELTS for this)
> W 90
> 
> English is my mother tounge though.


Great! Could you please share your experience on the pte exam and provide few inputs and suggestions that would like to share ?


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those who have given PTE-Academic real test, can you please tell what is this erasable notepad thing and how does it work? Thanks.


Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

MattF said:


> L 90
> R 87
> S 79 (strangely enough i got 9's both times in IELTS for this)
> W 90
> 
> English is my mother tounge though.


Good stuff and congratulations


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I booked my PTE-A test on 14th of November in *Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore* . Yesterday I got mail from Pearson VUE stated that
*
"You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies.

We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us."*

I tried contacting their Test Takers Support team but it was unavailable currently. Contacted the Exam center. Their response was to stay in touch with PTE. 

Has anyone faced this kind of situation? Please advice.


----------



## vasanth240

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I booked my PTE-A test on 14th of November in *Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore* . Yesterday I got mail from Pearson VUE stated that
> *
> "You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies.
> 
> We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us."*
> 
> I tried contacting their Test Takers Support team but it was unavailable currently. Contacted the Exam center. Their response was to stay in touch with PTE.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of situation? Please advice.


Sorry for your situation that I have never heard off.


----------



## Pinky1939

Hi Anyone who got 90 for speaking can you please upload a voice recording of describe image and retell lecture. Just want to specify how fast we want to speak.


----------



## az1610

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi Anyone who got 90 for speaking can you please upload a voice recording of describe image and retell lecture. Just want to specify how fast we want to speak.


yes please..that will surely clear many doubts


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I booked my PTE-A test on 14th of November in *Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore* . Yesterday I got mail from Pearson VUE stated that
> *
> "You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies.
> 
> We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us."*
> 
> I tried contacting their Test Takers Support team but it was unavailable currently. Contacted the Exam center. Their response was to stay in touch with PTE.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of situation? Please advice.



Yes, I have faced this earlier with *The Chopras Bangalore*. This is because they do some renovation or maintenance activities during the exam time. So they will suggest for alternate day/slots for exam. In case if you don't want to go with their suggestion of timing/day, your whole money will be refunded without any deduction since the issue is from Test center end.


----------



## sachinm01

Hi,

I am looking for study partner for PTE especially for speaking section, Please let me know if someone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh

sachinm01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for study partner for PTE especially for speaking section, Please let me know if someone is interested.
> 
> Thanks


Hi sachin,

When are you planning to take the exam and what is your target score ? 65 or 79?
please advise.


----------



## vasanth240

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi sachin,
> 
> When are you planning to take the exam and what is your target score ? 65 or 79?
> please advise.


@ksrikanthh, my friend please do not mistake me on my question I am going to ask. Why would you ask every time to everyone that if their aim is 65/79. Is there a specific reason. 

If you are doing some trend analysis please share your current observation, might help people like me. I am aiming to score 79 and I have my test on 22nd November. On my first attempt, I got 65+.


----------



## vasanth240

*Please treat this as a high priority question and please reply*
There is this question that has been asked while booking PTE Academic test. They ask what is the intended purpose of the test. Is it for work purpose or education.

Please let know is there a change in the difficulty level based on the answer of this.

Assuming that if we select for Education then it would be a tad more difficult than choosing work? does it make any sense or am completely mixing it?


----------



## commie_rick

vasanth240 said:


> *Please treat this as a high priority question and please reply*
> There is this question that has been asked while booking PTE Academic test. They ask what is the intended purpose of the test. Is it for work purpose or education.
> 
> Please let know is there a change in the difficulty level based on the answer of this.
> 
> Assuming that if we select for Education then it would be a tad more difficult than choosing work? does it make any sense or am completely mixing it?


Who are they ? You meant the electronic form ?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those who have given PTE-Academic real test, can you please tell what is this erasable notepad thing and how does it work? Thanks.

@commie_rick: Did you got this erasable notepad thing in your real test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## lav2016

Hi,

Uploading speaking technique.


----------



## lav2016

Sorry here u go.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.


Thanks for your help here. But your right audio file is not playing. Can you please update your word document with your right audio file? Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those who have given PTE-Academic real test, can you please tell what is this erasable notepad thing and how does it work? Thanks.
> 
> @commie_rick: Did you got this erasable notepad thing in your real test? Please suggest. Thanks.



it is a few sheets of plastic where you can scribble your notes. they are very trivial, you shouldnt be worried over this.
when is ur exam ?


----------



## commie_rick

lav2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Uploading speaking technique.





lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.





misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your help here. But your right audio file is not playing. Can you please update your word document with your right audio file? Thanks.




the 'wrong ' method sounds ok to me. btw i cant hear the 'right' method either


----------



## vasanth240

commie_rick said:


> Who are they ? You meant the electronic form ?


Yes


----------



## djk

Can you please advice me how to achieve 65 particularly in speaking section. . . !!!!


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon

Hello Guys, Very Urgent!!!..

I am practicing the Reading part and in particular, Re-arrange paragraph. Please , help me.. 
I have learnt all the tips said in internet and various other sources. Also, i have been doing only and did about 30 rearrange paragraph; but only few I was able to crack.. 

Any help around this, would of great help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djk

Can anybody give tips and tricks to achieve 65 in each module for PTE Academic Module.


----------



## nagekris

*PTE questions*

Hi,
Can any of you, please reply to my queries

a) Can I take my own Headphone integrate with mic to the TEST Center.

b) Will it possible to take notes on computer Notepad.exe on computer, instead of writing, because my typing speed is good.

d) I do have some materials like PTE Academic Tests Plus with key ( 4 Tests) and Testbuilder by Macmillan ( 4 Tests) - Does any of the same questions from here are repeated in actual test.


Thanks
With best regards
NEWMEM


----------



## vasanth240

nagekris said:


> Hi,
> Can any of you, please reply to my queries
> 
> a) Can I take my own Headphone integrate with mic to the TEST Center.
> 
> b) Will it possible to take notes on computer Notepad.exe on computer, instead of writing, because my typing speed is good.
> 
> d) I do have some materials like PTE Academic Tests Plus with key ( 4 Tests) and Testbuilder by Macmillan ( 4 Tests) - Does any of the same questions from here are repeated in actual test.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> With best regards
> NEWMEM


Unfortunately no for all


----------



## nagekris

Hi Vasanth, Thank you for the reply.

Is there any actual dumps available ? 


Thanks
with best regards
NEWMEM


----------



## vasanth240

Again unfortunately no, that's why people including me struggle


----------



## ksrikanthh

vasanth240 said:


> @ksrikanthh, my friend please do not mistake me on my question I am going to ask. Why would you ask every time to everyone that if their aim is 65/79. Is there a specific reason.
> 
> If you are doing some trend analysis please share your current observation, might help people like me. I am aiming to score 79 and I have my test on 22nd November. On my first attempt, I got 65+.


hi vasanth,

1. firstly i respect your question and i 100% liked the way you have raised this question - the gentleness is something great.

2. secondly i have answered this question before a while ( not sure if you have read it ? )

3. please let me know if you can find my response in this thread ( it should be available 10-15 pages before or may be before that in this PTE-A exam thread ) - i can reiterate it again for you and others as well 

4. lastly i will definitely keep you posted on my observations. at this moment i don't have any. it's an ongoing activity !

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## vasanth240

ksrikanthh said:


> hi vasanth,
> 
> 1. firstly i respect your question and i 100% liked the way you have raised this question - the gentleness is something great.
> 
> 2. secondly i have answered this question before a while ( not sure if you have read it ? )
> 
> 3. please let me know if you can find my response in this thread ( it should be available 10-15 pages before or may be before that in this PTE-A exam thread ) - i can reiterate it again for you and others as well
> 
> 4. lastly i will definitely keep you posted on my observations. at this moment i don't have any. it's an ongoing activity !
> 
> feel free to add your thoughts !


No worries bud, good luck with your analysis


----------



## adckbj88

djk said:


> Can anybody give tips and tricks to achieve 65 in each module for PTE Academic Module.


Sorrybut my response is something u will not like....the only tip is to try and practise as much as possible....

Also if u can share ur precious scores the forum can be of help....

Reading: record ur voice and hear how do u sound... the inp factor is u sud sound natural and confident with clear pronuncitation.....this does not mean u need ti read very slowly( speed)

Speaking: again very much same as above, but now u have to a flair of english to think of words and vocabulary to ensure u can think and speak 

Writing: this one is tricky as it all depends on ur schooling and ur confidence....as there no spel chks etc to tell u tht words is incorrectly spelled...hence again practice

Listening.....here ur short term memory will be in use, as u have to listen the speaker and repond.....also ur current english level will matter.....

But there are quite a few material on net which can help....but no shortcut to score....


----------



## az1610

lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.


right technique file not working


----------



## savdeep

sachinm01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for study partner for PTE especially for speaking section, Please let me know if someone is interested.
> 
> Thanks


If your not taken, We can study together : <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sachinm01

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi sachin,
> 
> When are you planning to take the exam and what is your target score ? 65 or 79?
> please advise.


Planning to take next week again and I am aiming to score79


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Is there any WhatsApp group for PTE Academic? Pls let me know so that i will PM my num to get myself added.
Thanks.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinm01

I will be creating a whatsapp group for PTE practice.Please ping me your number if interested.


----------



## ksrikanthh

djk said:


> Can anybody give tips and tricks to achieve 65 in each module for PTE Academic Module.


Hi djk,

When is your exam?

Please take a practice test if possible which would greatly help to identify key areas where you need improvements. If possible post your practice test scores. 

please advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh

savdeep said:


> If your not taken, We can study together : <*SNIP*>


Hi savdeep, sachin : we already a whats app group for pte exam. please send me a private message with your mobile numbers. Will add you both to the group.


----------



## ksrikanthh

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Is there any WhatsApp group for PTE Academic? Pls let me know so that i will PM my num to get myself added.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi BirdEyetoPR,
Please send me a private message with your mobile number. Will add you to the group as well.


----------



## sachinm01

Sent, Please ad


----------



## ramvijay

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Yes, I have faced this earlier with *The Chopras Bangalore*. This is because they do some renovation or maintenance activities during the exam time. So they will suggest for alternate day/slots for exam. In case if you don't want to go with their suggestion of timing/day, your whole money will be refunded without any deduction since the issue is from Test center end.



Thanks for your reply mate. I contacted Pearson and rescheduled my test on Nov-28.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi BirdEyetoPR,
> Please send me a private message with your mobile number. Will add you to the group as well.


Sent PM. Please add me.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakti82

lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.


Thanks for the upload.

I can understand now that my speaking resembles Wrong Speaking Method. 

Could you post the right method again. Looks like right method.wma is corrupt.


----------



## lav2016

Shakti82 said:


> Thanks for the upload.
> 
> I can understand now that my speaking resembles Wrong Speaking Method.
> 
> Could you post the right method again. Looks like right method.wma is corrupt.


Oh ok.. Will upload the right technique once I am back home, today.


----------



## aussiedream87

robortscatherine said:


> Hi, PTE is Pearson test of English and Aecc Global is provided best discount and services, I also get 10% discount on PTE voucher.


they are out of vouchers.


----------



## aussiedream87

Has anyone bought PTE vouchers online..?


----------



## robortscatherine

*For Voucher*

The vouchers are available and If you want go to the website.


----------



## akil_sp

lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.



Hi lav2016,

Thanks for sending wrong and right method of speaking. In this, right method is not working. Is it like BAHUBALI-2? Should we wait with curiosity?

Pls send right method soon.

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick

nagekris said:


> Hi,
> Can any of you, please reply to my queries
> 
> a) Can I take my own Headphone integrate with mic to the TEST Center.
> 
> b) Will it possible to take notes on computer Notepad.exe on computer, instead of writing, because my typing speed is good.
> 
> d) I do have some materials like PTE Academic Tests Plus with key ( 4 Tests) and Testbuilder by Macmillan ( 4 Tests) - Does any of the same questions from here are repeated in actual test.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> With best regards
> NEWMEM



No to all . Once you exit the pte software during the exam, it is game over


----------



## Shakti82

akil_sp said:


> Hi lav2016,
> 
> Thanks for sending wrong and right method of speaking. In this, right method is not working. Is it like BAHUBALI-2? Should we wait with curiosity?
> 
> Pls send right method soon.
> 
> Thanks


Even I am eagerly waiting for this Bahubali-2... 😂😂


----------



## commie_rick

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi savdeep, sachin : we already a whats app group for pte exam. please send me a private message with your mobile numbers. Will add you both to the group.


Please add me to the group too


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.


Hi,
Right method is not working, can you please resend it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dona04

lav2016 said:


> Sorry here u go.


Thank uou very much for uploading this. It will definitely clear many of doubts. However, cannot open either of files. Can you please upload again. Thank you.


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> Oh ok.. Will upload the right technique once I am back home, today.


May be nobody would be waiting more eagerly than me for it, since I have the real test this weekend. Life is strange as it goes wrong at the right time.


----------



## nagekris

*PTE Tips & Tricks*

Hello Members,



Any quick tips and tricks for Essay and Reading fill up the blanks.



Thanks
NEW MEM


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Any one wrote PTE test on 9th Nov and got the result? I am still waiting for my result


----------



## aussiedream87

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Any one wrote PTE test on 9th Nov and got the result? I am still waiting for my result


Sometimes it would take more than 2 days otherwise you can expect the results in 24hrs. However, ETA given is within *5 Business days*. So you may want to wait until Monday. All the best.


----------



## Anushka_w

*PTE Result*

Hi guys,

I took the PTE test yesterday. Got the result today and missed by just 1 point . My score is 
S 83
W 78
R 81
L 81

Hope to take it again soon.


----------



## ksrikanthh

Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the PTE test yesterday. Got the result today and missed by just 1 point . My score is
> S 83
> W 78
> R 81
> L 81
> 
> Hope to take it again soon.


hi anushka,

Hard luck !!
You were soooooo closeeeeee. Next time you will reach there (79) !!!


----------



## rahejarajeev

Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the PTE test yesterday. Got the result today and missed by just 1 point . My score is
> S 83
> W 78
> R 81
> L 81
> 
> Hope to take it again soon.


Oh.....so close ...best of luck for your next attempt. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## sumitn

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi savdeep, sachin : we already a whats app group for pte exam. please send me a private message with your mobile numbers. Will add you both to the group.


Hi ksrikanthh

Can you also add me to the whatsapp group. I will PM you my number.

Took a test recently and missed out on speaking 

Listening 82, Reading 84, Speaking 74, Writing 86. Overall 82


----------



## ksrikanthh

sumitn said:


> Hi ksrikanthh
> 
> Can you also add me to the whatsapp group. I will PM you my number.
> 
> Took a test recently and missed out on speaking
> 
> Listening 82, Reading 84, Speaking 74, Writing 86. Overall 82


hi sumit, 

Great scores. Speaking - you almost reached the target . Next time you should reach it  

By the way added you to te group !!


----------



## sokauoc

ksrikanthh said:


> hi sumit,
> 
> Great scores. Speaking - you almost reached the target . Next time you should reach it
> 
> By the way added you to te group !!




Please add me to whatsapp group as well. +<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## 1317842

for writing section please check








well i dont know weather we are allowed to post links, but i am 100 percent sure these wil help you achieve above 79. it worked for me.


----------



## 1317842

ramvijay said:


> Thanks for your reply mate. I contacted Pearson and rescheduled my test on Nov-28.


Hii, Vijay, i saw your signature and i would say dont aim for 65 in each module, aim for 79. coz i guess your points will be less without experience and in your profession there is a lot of competition. so aim for 79 in each and believe me its not that tough once you know the tricks. all the best!!!!! cheers.


----------



## 1317842

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I booked my PTE-A test on 14th of November in *Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore* . Yesterday I got mail from Pearson VUE stated that
> *
> "You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies.
> 
> We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us."*
> 
> I tried contacting their Test Takers Support team but it was unavailable currently. Contacted the Exam center. Their response was to stay in touch with PTE.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of situation? Please advice.


i faced different issue, i suggest keep on calling pte, and send a mail as well, they answer it within 2-3 days. this way you will have a proof that you contacted them. and keep on calling them and when you talk to them make sure you take reference number for your call. it happens sometimes if the test center is facing any technical difficulty. also you can log in to your account and reschedule it without paying any fee.


----------



## snowingreen

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hello Guys, Very Urgent!!!..
> 
> I am practicing the Reading part and in particular, Re-arrange paragraph. Please , help me..
> I have learnt all the tips said in internet and various other sources. Also, i have been doing only and did about 30 rearrange paragraph; but only few I was able to crack..
> 
> Any help around this, would of great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try this 
https://crackpteacademic.wordpress.com/tag/reorder-paragraph-pte/


----------



## wii4u

Just gave a second attempt to PTE.

Dang, missed writing again by 2 points. 

I accept that I'm still not sure how to write summarize written text as that is the only thing that is holding me back. Any tutorial or tips for that?

Here are my marks:

L 88
R 88
S 90
W 77

Enabling skills:

Grammar 76
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 88
Written discourse 51

Overall 87


----------



## pjrichpj

Hi,

Can anyone provide link for PTE mock test where we can have scores as well as we receive after giving actual PTE.

I have read in the forum regarding mock test and receiving scores like R/W/L/S:78/87/79/90 (Example)

I have given mock test available on practicepte.com but that doesn't show scores. It only show sample answers and your answers.

Please help


----------



## ksrikanthh

wii4u said:


> Just gave a second attempt to PTE.
> 
> Dang, missed writing again by 2 points.
> 
> I accept that I'm still not sure how to write summarize written text as that is the only thing that is holding me back. Any tutorial or tips for that?
> 
> Here are my marks:
> 
> L 88
> R 88
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 88
> Written discourse 51
> 
> Overall 87


Ahh ! Soooooo closeeeeee


----------



## commie_rick

wii4u said:


> Just gave a second attempt to PTE.
> 
> Dang, missed writing again by 2 points.
> 
> I accept that I'm still not sure how to write summarize written text as that is the only thing that is holding me back. Any tutorial or tips for that?
> 
> Here are my marks:
> 
> L 88
> R 88
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 88
> Written discourse 51
> 
> Overall 87




i know how u feel. improve on ur grammar. u r very near


----------



## ardentks

Hi,
Can anyone suggest me site that provide free sample mock tests?


----------



## samiliana

wii4u said:


> Just gave a second attempt to PTE.
> 
> Dang, missed writing again by 2 points.
> 
> I accept that I'm still not sure how to write summarize written text as that is the only thing that is holding me back. Any tutorial or tips for that?
> 
> Here are my marks:
> 
> L 88
> R 88
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 88
> Written discourse 51
> 
> Overall 87


So close. I am sure you can get it next time with all 90. your score for speaking is perfect . How did you do in describe images and retell lecture.


----------



## aussiedream87

ardentks said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest me site that provide free sample mock tests?


https://www.practicepte.com/


----------



## aussiedream87

wii4u said:


> Just gave a second attempt to PTE.
> 
> Dang, missed writing again by 2 points.
> 
> I accept that I'm still not sure how to write summarize written text as that is the only thing that is holding me back. Any tutorial or tips for that?
> 
> Here are my marks:
> 
> L 88
> R 88
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 88
> Written discourse 51
> 
> Overall 87


Iknow how it feels. I had similar issue with reading ;/


----------



## shreyajohn

Hello Friends,

Require your assistances. Could you please tell me where I am falling back in speaking. My scores are as listed below:

Score1:
Listening : 71
Reading : 68
Speaking : 61
Writing : 78
Enabling skills
Grammar : 82
Oral Fluency	: 54
Pronunciation	: 56
Spelling : 47
Vocabulary : 55
Written Discourse	: 60

Score2:
Listening : 71
Reading : 68
Speaking : 64
Writing : 77
Enabling skills
Grammar : 79
Oral Fluency	: 70
Pronunciation	: 64
Spelling : 90
Vocabulary : 69
Written Discourse	: 79

Appreciate a feedback. 

Thanks.


----------



## vish1985

Couple of things to try for improving scores in speaking section

1. Download some speech to text converter and see how your voice is getting interpreted by the software. Ideally you can try by using voice input in your andorid phone & a text editor. Practice in a way that at least 60 70 % of your words are fetched by the system with correctly.

2. Always practice read aloud with a tone and a small pause during commas and a big pause on full stops.

3. Try to finish describe the image section within the timebox of 40 sec.

For those who are struggling with writing section please follow the below link and mug up the essays which will be there for you sure.

The pursuit of happiness: PTE Academic Writing Topics


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I wrote my First PTE Practice Test - A and got the following scores

Listening-71, Reading-55, Speaking-70, Writing-61
Grammar-83, Oral Fluency-72, Pronunciation-70, Spelling-81, Vocabulary-66, Written Discourse-47

I need to score 65+ in each section. I scored well in Speaking and Listening. In Writing I need more practice.

But Reading section was very tough in my test. Vocabularies and Sentence formation were very hard to understand. Or may be, I didnt concentrate well since it was the first time.

Any tips to improve my Reading Section???


----------



## vish1985

Which books you are referring for reading?


----------



## misecmisc

Gave my PTE-Academic real test. Waiting for the results. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## misecmisc

Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the PTE test yesterday. Got the result today and missed by just 1 point . My score is
> S 83
> W 78
> R 81
> L 81
> 
> Hope to take it again soon.


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

wii4u said:


> Just gave a second attempt to PTE.
> 
> Dang, missed writing again by 2 points.
> 
> I accept that I'm still not sure how to write summarize written text as that is the only thing that is holding me back. Any tutorial or tips for that?
> 
> Here are my marks:
> 
> L 88
> R 88
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 88
> Written discourse 51
> 
> Overall 87


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## chubs3

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


Hey Misemisc,

All the best for your results. Hope you get what you want.

Which centre you took the exam and how was it?


Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## misecmisc

chubs3 said:


> Hey Misemisc,
> 
> All the best for your results. Hope you get what you want.
> 
> Which centre you took the exam and how was it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Thanks @chubs3 for your wishes. I took it at Delhi and on overall, I found the real test harder than the practice tests.


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I wrote my First PTE Practice Test - A and got the following scores

Listening-71, Reading-55, Speaking-70, Writing-61
Grammar-83, Oral Fluency-72, Pronunciation-70, Spelling-81, Vocabulary-66, Written Discourse-47

I need to score 65+ in each section. I scored well in Speaking and Listening. In Writing I need more practice.

But Reading section was very tough in my test. Vocabularies and Sentence formation were very hard to understand. Or may be, I didnt concentrate well since it was the first time.

How to improve my Reading Section???


----------



## chubs3

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @chubs3 for your wishes. I took it at Delhi and on overall, I found the real test harder than the practice tests.



OK.
I thought you were from Mumbai. 

Anyways did you get any images in short answers. 
If yes could you describe it, if you could remember it?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## yasirkayani

*kayani*



aussiedream87 said:


> Iknow how it feels. I had similar issue with reading ;/


I can tell you about writing hopefully youll get your desire score


----------



## snowingreen

Last two days !! any advice , apart from the spelling mistakes , that I need to incorporate ? 

'Some types of employment are more suitable for men and other types of employment are more appropriate (or women,' To what extent do you agree with this statement? Support your point of view with reasons and examples from your own experience. 297 words 


To be successful in business or in any other field, choosing a right candidate is of paramount importance and this selection will have to take into consideration of the skills required for the respective job. There are certain jobs, such as oil rigging, that requires more physical strength and thus may prefer male candidates than the women candidates. This essay will discuss the reasons that support the opinion that the jobs should be assigned to the appropriate gender as the job demands it. 

One of the areas where women are more preferred than men is the modelling sector, where women play a crucial role in adversting consumer items such as clothes and make-up items. For Example, I have seen many instances of TV advertisements that portrays females as the lead actors, as they believe advertisements are meant to attract viewers and the female artist suits this job perfectly. Thus, it is clear that employing women for these jobs is the right option. 

Other areas such as oil rigging and road laying works require people with enormous physical strength and stamina; Men are usually attributed with such qualities and thus would perfectly suit for these roles. For Instance, I have see many documentaries of oil extraction and in that employees, are expected to lift heavy objects, which might be too heavy for an average women. Thus, for those jobs that requires such toils, Men are more suitable than the women candidates. 

I conclude that there are certain jobs where one gender is preferred over other gender and this is for the benefit of the business. While, there is a general opinion that women and men should have equal representation across various sectors, it is impractical to employ the same in areas such as modelling and physically demanding jobs.


----------



## nagekris

*PTE Macmillan 4 Practice tests Answers*

Hello Members,

If any of you have the KEY answers for PTE Academic Testbuilder Macmillan for all the 4 practice test, please share or let me download path.


Thanks
With Best Regards
NEWMEM


----------



## Nicusha

[U said:


> navjotbrar[/U];11406794]Hii, Vijay, i saw your signature and i would say dont aim for 65 in each module, aim for 79. coz i guess your points will be less without experience and in your profession there is a lot of competition. so aim for 79 in each and believe me its not that tough once you know the tricks. all the best!!!!! cheers.


Hi navjotbrar,
how did you jump from 47 to 90 in speaking?
Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

Anushka_w said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the PTE test yesterday. Got the result today and missed by just 1 point . My score is
> S 83
> W 78
> R 81
> L 81
> 
> Hope to take it again soon.




Anushka hi
,what should be done to get a score of 90 in speaking?
Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

lav2016 said:


> Too slow. Is this how slowly you actually speak english? definitely not. It is sounding artificial. Just be natural. Speak fast. Don't worry about being clear.




Lav2016 how i can improve my speaking?
Thank you


----------



## wii4u

yasirkayani said:


> I can tell you about writing hopefully youll get your desire score


Yes please, require tips for writing module.


----------



## commie_rick

nagekris said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> If any of you have the KEY answers for PTE Academic Testbuilder Macmillan for all the 4 practice test, please share or let me download path.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> With Best Regards
> NEWMEM


Don't the answers come with the PDF doc?


----------



## 1317842

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I wrote my First PTE Practice Test - A and got the following scores
> 
> Listening-71, Reading-55, Speaking-70, Writing-61
> Grammar-83, Oral Fluency-72, Pronunciation-70, Spelling-81, Vocabulary-66, Written Discourse-47
> 
> I need to score 65+ in each section. I scored well in Speaking and Listening. In Writing I need more practice.
> 
> But Reading section was very tough in my test. Vocabularies and Sentence formation were very hard to understand. Or may be, I didnt concentrate well since it was the first time.
> 
> How to improve my Reading Section???


reading section is difficult in practice test. You can improve your reading by practicing re order paragraphs and learn more vocab. because in reading section there are millions of blanks which we can only fill if we know the vocab. read newspaper essays and see how they have used different words in different sentences. and know where do we write ago, earlier and back, this blank came in my exam 2 times. 
read whole paragraphs in blanks, do not just pay attention to the sentence which has blanks but the sentences which do not. learn collocations from PTE website. and I would say reading is little bit luck too- my vocab is not good but i got only those words as blanks which i knew. so take test real soon coz your scores are good. 

your written discourse in writing section is very less, you need to improve it to get good marks in writing. make sure you deal with the prompt properly and did not write any unnecessary info. eg the topic might be TV or voting in scored test and they have asked about roles of tv not advantages/disadvantages etc. 
you can post your essay here so that we can check where are you making mistake in written discourse.


----------



## 1317842

nagekris said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> 
> 
> Any quick tips and tricks for Essay and Reading fill up the blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> NEW MEM


deal with the prompt,,nothing else
if causes and solutions are asked write these two- no un necessary info.
Introduction:
keywords - first sentence based on those.
paraphrase the prompt (can be skipped)
Give answer to the prompt question in next sentence- opinion (most important and should never be skipped)

don’t write- in this essay we will discuss about pros and cons/ I will discuss about it in the next paragraphs or something like that. 
Don’t mention any solution, example, effect in the introduction.
in short: deal with the prompt
+
no spelling errors
+
10 fancy words
+
no repetition of words
+
Grammar
+ 
variety of sentences
+ 
270-290 words

in reading-
practice re order para- first identify an independent sentence which should be first. 
then dependent sentences- look for connectors like moreover, in addition etc
look for use of articles- a book was written in english. the book was written on poverty.
a book was written on poverty. the book was written in english.
you can see how an article can change sequence of paragraphs.
learn coherence- very imp in reading and writing section.
for blanks learn vocab and collocations


----------



## 1317842

Nicusha said:


> Hi navjotbrar,
> how did you jump from 47 to 90 in speaking?
> Thank you.


by changing position of the mic and speaking at normal pace.
i was shocked when i got 47 and i mailed pearson, they told me that my breathing noises interfere with the pronun, so i arranged mic above nose level and improved.
secondly, i spoke way too fast in first. so i slowed down and talked normally with necessary pauses.
first , i worried a lot about content, then in second i kept on talking no matters what the content is.
in re tell i heard very little but i paraphrases same sentence 2-3 times and gave conclusion but didn't lose my fluency.


----------



## Nicusha

navjotbrar said:


> by changing position of the mic and speaking at normal pace.
> i was shocked when i got 47 and i mailed pearson, they told me that my breathing noises interfere with the pronun, so i arranged mic above nose level and improved.
> secondly, i spoke way too fast in first. so i slowed down and talked normally with necessary pauses.
> first , i worried a lot about content, then in second i kept on talking no matters what the content is.
> in re tell i heard very little but i paraphrases same sentence 2-3 times and gave conclusion but didn't lose my fluency.



Navjoybrat
Thank you so much for valuable advices.


----------



## ksrikanthh

navjotbrar said:


> by changing position of the mic and speaking at normal pace.
> i was shocked when i got 47 and i mailed pearson, they told me that my breathing noises interfere with the pronun, so i arranged mic above nose level and improved.
> secondly, i spoke way too fast in first. so i slowed down and talked normally with necessary pauses.
> first , i worried a lot about content, then in second i kept on talking no matters what the content is.
> in re tell i heard very little but i paraphrases same sentence 2-3 times and gave conclusion but didn't lose my fluency.


Hi navjot,

Do you have a sample pic that displays the mic position above nose ?


----------



## 1317842

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi navjot,
> 
> Do you have a sample pic that displays the mic position above nose ?


not really, but if it obstruct your visual field you can keep it straight from ear. like without bending it and positioning it in front of your mouth, keep it straight in air from your ear on right angle.


----------



## nino1234

*cant send text message*



sumitn said:


> Hi ksrikanthh
> 
> Can you also add me to the whatsapp group. I will PM you my number.
> 
> Took a test recently and missed out on speaking
> 
> Listening 82, Reading 84, Speaking 74, Writing 86. Overall 82


Hello
Hope everything is great wit u guys.
wondering to know how can I join to that whats app group?
I can't send text message here so can u give me your Email or something?
Highest Regards


----------



## chubs3

nino1234 said:


> Hello
> Hope everything is great wit u guys.
> wondering to know how can I join to that whats app group?
> I can't send text message here so can u give me your Email or something?
> Highest Regards


Hey Nino,
You have good scores. PM me ur no. Will try to do it for u.
What was ur strategy for writing? If you could tell me.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## ksrikanthh

chubs3 said:


> Hey Nino,
> You have good scores. PM me ur no. Will try to do it for u.
> What was ur strategy for writing? If you could tell me.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Hi nino,

Pls drop a private msg to chubasco or to me. We will add you to te group.


----------



## planetvibhor

Appeared for PTE-A yesterday. Waiting for result.

The place was quite noisy, with other participants voice audible at my seat.
The exam was OK. Though I fumbled in Reading part. Fell short of time. Had to guess the last 2 questions.

Will see if the score turns out to be good. Need 79 in all modules. Fingers crossed.
Does anyone know, how long does it takes to get the result after PTE exam.


----------



## ksrikanthh

planetvibhor said:


> Appeared for PTE-A yesterday. Waiting for result.
> 
> The place was quite noisy, with other participants voice audible at my seat.
> The exam was OK. Though I fumbled in Reading part. Fell short of time. Had to guess the last 2 questions.
> 
> Will see if the score turns out to be good. Need 79 in all modules. Fingers crossed.
> Does anyone know, how long does it takes to get the result after PTE exam.


hi planetvibhor,

All the best to get your target scores 

Looks like results usually take max 5 days. There are folks who received their results the next day of exam. 

How was the overall experience and is this the first time you attempted the exam ?


----------



## misecmisc

planetvibhor said:


> Appeared for PTE-A yesterday. Waiting for result.
> 
> The place was quite noisy, with other participants voice audible at my seat.
> The exam was OK. Though I fumbled in Reading part. Fell short of time. Had to guess the last 2 questions.
> 
> Will see if the score turns out to be good. Need 79 in all modules. Fingers crossed.
> Does anyone know, how long does it takes to get the result after PTE exam.


All the best to you. May you get your desired score. I am also waiting for my result for the test which I gave in the weekend.


----------



## ksrikanthh

navjotbrar said:


> not really, but if it obstruct your visual field you can keep it straight from ear. like without bending it and positioning it in front of your mouth, keep it straight in air from your ear on right angle.


Cool, thank u buddy


----------



## sam123456789

*Cae*

Anyone here who is preparing for CAE?


----------



## misecmisc

snowingreen said:


> Last two days !! any advice , apart from the spelling mistakes , that I need to incorporate ?
> 
> 'Some types of employment are more suitable for men and other types of employment are more appropriate (or women,' To what extent do you agree with this statement? Support your point of view with reasons and examples from your own experience. 297 words
> 
> 
> To be successful in business or in any other field, choosing a right candidate is of paramount importance and this selection will have to take into consideration of the skills required for the respective job. There are certain jobs, such as oil rigging, that requires more physical strength and thus may prefer male candidates than the women candidates. This essay will discuss the reasons that support the opinion that the jobs should be assigned to the appropriate gender as the job demands it.
> 
> One of the areas where women are more preferred than men is the modelling sector, where women play a crucial role in adversting consumer items such as clothes and make-up items. For Example, I have seen many instances of TV advertisements that portrays females as the lead actors, as they believe advertisements are meant to attract viewers and the female artist suits this job perfectly. Thus, it is clear that employing women for these jobs is the right option.
> 
> Other areas such as oil rigging and road laying works require people with enormous physical strength and stamina; Men are usually attributed with such qualities and thus would perfectly suit for these roles. For Instance, I have see many documentaries of oil extraction and in that employees, are expected to lift heavy objects, which might be too heavy for an average women. Thus, for those jobs that requires such toils, Men are more suitable than the women candidates.
> 
> I conclude that there are certain jobs where one gender is preferred over other gender and this is for the benefit of the business. While, there is a general opinion that women and men should have equal representation across various sectors, it is impractical to employ the same in areas such as modelling and physically demanding jobs.


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## catchdwind

navjotbrar said:


> by changing position of the mic and speaking at normal pace.
> i was shocked when i got 47 and i mailed pearson, they told me that my breathing noises interfere with the pronun, so i arranged mic above nose level and improved.
> secondly, i spoke way too fast in first. so i slowed down and talked normally with necessary pauses.
> first , i worried a lot about content, then in second i kept on talking no matters what the content is.
> in re tell i heard very little but i paraphrases same sentence 2-3 times and gave conclusion but didn't lose my fluency.


Hello,

what about your voice? Did you shout? Louder than the first?
My first attempt was very disappoint, and I've giving up on PTE. But with your story, I'm motivated to give it another short to improve my score. I'm currently on band 7 with IELTS. Took the PTE to improve, only to be shocked by a 49 speaking while others were 70,78,86.

I'm not very good at shouting (speaking loud), and I find the testing arrangement very uncomfortable as other test takers were shouting over my voice. I'll appreciate if you can comment on this. Do you think raising your voice improved your score? Is the PTE only for loud speakers? lol

I don't mind retaking the test, and repositioning the mic which I believe may have also affected my score, and also practicing more. But I want to be sure I don't have to shout while taking a test (Seems weird) as that's not something I enjoy doing while speaking. Thanks to IELTS, one doesn't have to shout.


----------



## aussiedream87

sam123456789 said:


> Anyone here who is preparing for CAE?


I havent heard abt anyone giving this test. Is CAE available in Pak?


----------



## misecmisc

jbai041 said:


> Good luck, mate. Hope you get what you wished for.
> 
> I did PTE at Cliftons in SYD at 9am on Sat 12/11/2016, rubbish location. Keyboard and earphone are dirty <*SNIP*>.
> 
> Reading are very challenging compared to scored tested I purchased online at their website.
> 
> Anyone got the result from the same day? Been reading some note on the internet that people can get their result within 24 hours, certainly not on my case. On the Saturday after I did the test, the Status changed to "taken - Scores reportable", but it keeps saying that I need to receive their email before I can get the score report. I am going to drop a suggestion to them that <*SNIP*>, if they offer a speedy service, once the scores are reportable, why don't they just release them to the candidates?


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## yamuna raj

HI does anyone having the macmillan cd copy if yes plz reply and add the link too...Thanks


----------



## planetvibhor

jbai041 said:


> Good luck, mate. Hope you get what you wished for.
> 
> I did PTE at Cliftons in SYD at 9am on Sat 12/11/2016, rubbish location. Keyboard and earphone are dirty <*SNIP*>.
> 
> Reading are very challenging compared to scored tested I purchased online at their website.
> 
> Anyone got the result from the same day? Been reading some note on the internet that people can get their result within 24 hours, certainly not on my case. On the Saturday after I did the test, the Status changed to "taken - Scores reportable", but it keeps saying that I need to receive their email before I can get the score report. I am going to drop a suggestion to them that <*SNIP*>, if they offer a speedy service, once the scores are reportable, why don't they just release them to the candidates?


I have the same status - "Taken - Score Reportable". The location was not good. I could hear other participants voices shouting in their mics. Quite disturbing. 
Reading was tough. Took more time in initial reading passages, so had to guess the last two questions.

Was my first attempt at PTE. Already have 10 points in DIBP points test for IELTS. Need 20, hence tried for PTE. Hope the result turns out to be a 79+ pointer in all modules. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jbai041

planetvibhor said:


> I have the same status - "Taken - Score Reportable". The location was not good. I could hear other participants voices shouting in their mics. Quite disturbing.
> Reading was tough. Took more time in initial reading passages, so had to guess the last two questions.
> 
> Was my first attempt at PTE. Already have 10 points in DIBP points test for IELTS. Need 20, hence tried for PTE. Hope the result turns out to be a 79+ pointer in all modules. Fingers crossed.


Where and when did you take your PTE please?


----------



## planetvibhor

jbai041 said:


> Where and when did you take your PTE please?


Appeared yesterday - 13th Nov. It was in Patiala, India.


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,

Those with high marks in writing can you review this essay and let me know if it will get a good score.

Some types of employment are more suitable for men and other types of employment are more appropriate for women,' To what extent do you agree with this statement? Support your point of view with reasons and examples from your own experience.



These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about what kind of work is suitable for men and women. While it is 
possible to claim that there should be no discrimination about gender and their work. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why labour work is considered appropriate for men. One of them is that it requires a lot of hard work and strength to do it. It should also be taken into account that it involves long working hours too. For example, my friend who works in the construction site has to do a lot of labour work and also he comes home late daily, because they have to complete the project on time.

On the other hand, the office jobs are good of women where they have to just sit in office and do the work. It does not require a lot of labour or hard work. The best job would be like manager at a saloon or spa. For example, my wife works as a salon and spa manger. She has to look after the salon and see to it’s day to day functioning. 

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that different jobs are suitable for different sexes. We cannot discriminate them just because of their sexes. I would strongly recommend that it should be at their own discretion.


----------



## jbai041

bonkers911 said:


> So i took the second practice test again. My score turned out to be like this. Any tips to improve reading? I know i messed it up in fill in the blanks, i did not know the meaning of so many words.


Mate, you did such an amazing score in PTE - well done.

So you did your PTE exam on Friday 5/11/2016? How long did it take for you to receive your score (their notification email)? Thanks.


----------



## rungbaaz

chubs3 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Those with high marks in writing can you review this essay and let me know if it will get a good score.
> 
> Some types of employment are more suitable for men and other types of employment are more appropriate for women,' To what extent do you agree with this statement? Support your point of view with reasons and examples from your own experience.
> 
> 
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about what kind of work is suitable for men and women. While it is
> possible to claim that there should be no discrimination about gender and their work. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.
> 
> There are several reasons why labour work is considered appropriate for men. One of them is that it requires a lot of hard work and strength to do it. It should also be taken into account that it involves long working hours too. For example, my friend who works in the construction site has to do a lot of labour work and also he comes home late daily, because they have to complete the project on time.
> 
> On the other hand, the office jobs are good of women where they have to just sit in office and do the work. It does not require a lot of labour or hard work. The best job would be like manager at a saloon or spa. For example, my wife works as a salon and spa manger. She has to look after the salon and see to it’s day to day functioning.
> 
> While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that different jobs are suitable for different sexes. We cannot discriminate them just because of their sexes. I would strongly recommend that it should be at their own discretion.


The question asks, to what extent do you agree?
You should agree or disagree.
In your intro, you mentioned "I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument." Question does not ask you to compare, it asks you to describe your point of view, not both.

In the 2ndand 3rd paragraph, you are only analyzing one side of the argument [Agree to the statement] That is correct.

Conclusion paragraph, again you are mentioning "both sides of the case", but you discussed one side of the case in paragraph 2 and 3 and you are ending by supporting the other point of view i.e in your opinion, we cannot discriminate between sexes. You should not change your opinion in the conclusion.

Lastly, you used very few fancy words.


----------



## wja_2016

If you need the P.T.E.A official practice test, please pm me. First come first served. I am giving mine for free.


----------



## Abood

Where can I find extensive reading practice exercises for PTE?


----------



## chubs3

rungbaaz said:


> The question asks, to what extent do you agree?
> You should agree or disagree.
> In your intro, you mentioned "I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument." Question does not ask you to compare, it asks you to describe your point of view, not both.
> 
> In the 2ndand 3rd paragraph, you are only analyzing one side of the argument [Agree to the statement] That is correct.
> 
> Conclusion paragraph, again you are mentioning "both sides of the case", but you discussed one side of the case in paragraph 2 and 3 and you are ending by supporting the other point of view i.e in your opinion, we cannot discriminate between sexes. You should not change your opinion in the conclusion.
> 
> Lastly, you used very few fancy words.



Thanks mate. Appreciate your response. Will work on it.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

wja_2016 said:


> If you need the P.T.E.A official practice test, please pm me. First come first served. I am giving mine for free.


Hi

Can you please share me the PTE Practice.
I will PM you my details.

Thank you.


----------



## wja_2016

wja_2016 said:


> If you need the P.T.E.A official practice test, please pm me. First come first served. I am giving mine for free.


It is taken. Thanks.


----------



## chubs3

rungbaaz said:


> The question asks, to what extent do you agree?
> You should agree or disagree.
> In your intro, you mentioned "I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument." Question does not ask you to compare, it asks you to describe your point of view, not both.
> 
> In the 2ndand 3rd paragraph, you are only analyzing one side of the argument [Agree to the statement] That is correct.
> 
> Conclusion paragraph, again you are mentioning "both sides of the case", but you discussed one side of the case in paragraph 2 and 3 and you are ending by supporting the other point of view i.e in your opinion, we cannot discriminate between sexes. You should not change your opinion in the conclusion.
> 
> Lastly, you used very few fancy words.



How about this?

These days its important to work whether it is a small job or big. It’s become our necessity. While some types of jobs are good for men and other types for women. I totally agree with this statement and will discuss the reasons why some hard labor jobs are better for men and office jobs for women.

There are several reasons why labor work is considered appropriate for men. One of them is that it requires a lot of hard work and strength to do it. It should also be taken into account that it involves long working hours too. For example, my friend who works in the construction site has to do a lot of labor work and also he comes home late daily, because they have to complete the project on time. Men are considered to be tough so they are good at labor work.

On the other hand, the office jobs are good of women where they have to just sit in office and do the work. It does not require a lot of labor or hard work. The best job would be like manager at a saloon or spa. For example, my wife works as a salon and spa manger. She has to look after the salon and see to it’s day to day functioning. While women are considered to be little delicate, so office jobs would be preferable to them.

To conclude, in today’s world working is important as it helps us earn our bread and butter. My personal opinion is that labor jobs are best suited for men and office jobs are for women.


----------



## yamuna raj

Hi does anyone having a macmillan cd copy if yes plz share.....Thanks


----------



## edkit

CPA assessment means??


----------



## misecmisc

Hi Friends,

I am very disappointed with my PTE-A result. Again the speaking section screwed me up. In IELTS in speaking I got 6.5. Now in PTE I got 55 in speaking. L70R60S55W70. I am thinking of dropping this Australia PR idea totally. Seems like in my destiny, going to Australia is not written. What do you all suggest - should I just drop this Australia PR idea totally and see if there is some other country to move to for earning money? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## samcool80

hi misecmisc,

Please do not give up .. 
I just got my results 2 days ago ... surprising speaking i scored 90. inspite of me not doing good in describe image section.

For speaking only thing i did was .. speak clearly and little faster. and as soon as i am done speaking i clicked on next . I really doubt clicking on next matters but possibly the algorithm is written on the time a candidate takes to reply. this is just a stupid guess. 

please do not give up . i know how it feels .. i gave IELTS twice and missed by 0.5 points once in writing and once in speaking


----------



## misecmisc

samcool80 said:


> hi misecmisc,
> 
> Please do not give up ..
> I just got my results 2 days ago ... surprising speaking i scored 90. inspite of me not doing good in describe image section.
> 
> For speaking only thing i did was .. speak clearly and little faster. and as soon as i am done speaking i clicked on next . I really doubt clicking on next matters but possibly the algorithm is written on the time a candidate takes to reply. this is just a stupid guess.
> 
> please do not give up . i know how it feels .. i gave IELTS twice and missed by 0.5 points once in writing and once in speaking


@samcool80: Thanks for your uplifting post. But honestly speaking, I do not know what my problem in speaking is. As far as I remember, I answered each question as clearly as possible, also in read aloud, my readings were over within 20 sec I think, I also clicked next immediately. I answered describe image questions within time, except one, in which my last sentence was not over within the 40 sec. I am not understanding what I did wrong in speaking section. I guess there is something called luck or destiny - if I am not made to go to Australia, I will not, no matter how much I try. In the 2 practice tests, in Speaking I got 59 and 70. In real test I got 55. The first slap I got was in IELTS, after that this is the second major slap on my face. I really don't know how to proceed further.

May all of you get your desired scores and achieve your future goals.


----------



## menikhlesh

*Fill in the blanks*

Hi Experts,

I have PTE exam this month, can anyone help me with the query on Fill in the blank - Reading section 

Is it focused on Grammar (like usage of have , his...) or towards Vocab ( some fancy tough words not known) ?

Any examples please


----------



## sam123456789

aussiedream87 said:


> I havent heard abt anyone giving this test. Is CAE available in Pak?


Yes This test is available in Pakistan.


----------



## jbai041

I received my PTE scored this morning 7am AEST for the test I did on Sat 12/11/2016 at Sydney.

I have got L-73/R-76/S-88/W74

Mock exam 2 - I have received:
Listening63
Reading74
Speaking66
Writing67

The reading is my actual exam is quite hard compared to mock exam.

So I would not say the Mock exam is easier than the actual one. However I am almost certain that the marking is different between the mock exam and the actual exam. So, if you get lower mark on the scored test, don't be disheartened. 

Good luck, everybody, I am so relieved.


----------



## akil_sp

misecmisc said:


> @samcool80: Thanks for your uplifting post. But honestly speaking, I do not know what my problem in speaking is. As far as I remember, I answered each question as clearly as possible, also in read aloud, my readings were over within 20 sec I think, I also clicked next immediately. I answered describe image questions within time, except one, in which my last sentence was not over within the 40 sec. I am not understanding what I did wrong in speaking section. I guess there is something called luck or destiny - if I am not made to go to Australia, I will not, no matter how much I try. In the 2 practice tests, in Speaking I got 59 and 70. In real test I got 55. The first slap I got was in IELTS, after that this is the second major slap on my face. I really don't know how to proceed further.
> 
> May all of you get your desired scores and achieve your future goals.


Hi misecmisc,

Why don't you and samcool exchange your speaking samples? So that can help you to understand if there is anything wrong in your speaking and samcool can also point out anything wrong in your speaking from his point of view.

I had seen many 90 scored people in speaking in this forum mentioned that they had spoken fast, but not loudly and clearly[I mean without intonation]. Just like reading a textbook. When you don't speak loudly, your speaking will become normal.

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh

jbai041 said:


> I received my PTE scored this morning 7am AEST for the test I did on Sat 12/11/2016 at Sydney.
> 
> I have got L-73/R-76/S-88/W74
> 
> Mock exam 2 - I have received:
> Listening63
> Reading74
> Speaking66
> Writing67
> 
> The reading is my actual exam is quite hard compared to mock exam.
> 
> So I would not say the Mock exam is easier than the actual one. However I am almost certain that the marking is different between the mock exam and the actual exam. So, if you get lower mark on the scored test, don't be disheartened.
> 
> Good luck, everybody, I am so relieved.


Congrats jbai041 on your scores !  And thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## menikhlesh

jbai041 said:


> I received my PTE scored this morning 7am AEST for the test I did on Sat 12/11/2016 at Sydney.
> 
> I have got L-73/R-76/S-88/W74
> 
> Mock exam 2 - I have received:
> Listening63
> Reading74
> Speaking66
> Writing67
> 
> The reading is my actual exam is quite hard compared to mock exam.
> 
> So I would not say the Mock exam is easier than the actual one. However I am almost certain that the marking is different between the mock exam and the actual exam. So, if you get lower mark on the scored test, don't be disheartened.
> 
> Good luck, everybody, I am so relieved.



Hi ,

Can you explain in what sense and in what section you faced difficulty ?


----------



## gvbrin

misecmisc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am very disappointed with my PTE-A result. Again the speaking section screwed me up. In IELTS in speaking I got 6.5. Now in PTE I got 55 in speaking. L70R60S55W70. I am thinking of dropping this Australia PR idea totally. Seems like in my destiny, going to Australia is not written. What do you all suggest - should I just drop this Australia PR idea totally and see if there is some other country to move to for earning money? Please suggest. Thanks.


Just give a break for 2 months and practice in this 2 months definitely you would see an improvement.

Thanks 
VJ


----------



## Meysam270

*Topics*

Hi Guys,

I've done PTE couple of times and my aim is +79. My latest results are S/W/R/L 73/79/80/72. As you can see I need to improve my speaking and listening. 

Anyway, I came to this idea that everyone posts every topics that they remember from the test in any sections (especially reading, listening and speaking). Since the topics are repetitive, there's a good chance for all the test takers to get the same topics. To start I post my last test's topics that I remembered. Topics can be searched on google and you will get a rough idea about the subject which helps you significantly to understand and undertake the test better.

Universe - cosmology - Edwin Hubble - Einstein (Listening - Summarise spoken lecture)
Sound receptors - flappy - ear drums (Listening - Summarise spoken lecture)
Julie bishop - reputation - English of international university students (Reading - Fill in the blanks)
Pidgin language (reading- fill in the blanks)
Paper production cycle (Graphs)
Police in NSW schools (summarise 1 sentence)
How did London become the financial centre of the world? after New York and Tokyo (reading)
Opium poppy farmers (reading - multiple choice)

Hopefully everyone helps to improve the list of topics


----------



## jbai041

menikhlesh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you explain in what sense and in what section you faced difficulty ?


Sure. So I only used one day to prepare by purchasing the golden scored tests (2 sets) on their website. 

Compared them with the actual exam, I felt that in the actual reading exam, the vocabularies and sentences are more complex compared to the scored tests. And also the subjects in the reading are more off the topics from real life which makes harder to grasp common sense. 

The speaking difficulty level remained the same between scored and actual exams, I don't know why I got such a high mark in speaking, I am not an English native speaker myself, I moved to NZ from China when I was a late teenager and lived in NZ for 15 years before I migrated to Australia. So I would say my pronunciation is pretty good and I don't have too much Chinese accent and generally I am very fluent, so I agree that fluent is the key to get high marks in speaking like many suggested.

Listening - I think there is a luck involved, what I meant by that is that if you get lucky, you may encounter the words you can spell out perfectly. But if it happened to be the words you cannot spell properly, then you are in trouble, E.g. in my mock exams, I got asked to spell "exaggerate" and "exacerbate", I know how to say them properly in life but I don't know how to spell them a lot of the time like some native speakers cannot spell either.

Writing - My written disclosure is full mark of 90, Vocabulary is 86. I guess I used some complex sentence structure and made sure the grammar is correct. 

But honestly I feel like the computer marking is different on mock exams and actual exam based on my experience. I did two mock exams on Friday and received lower marks and did actual test the second day - got really high mark. And after my exam, I felt like my performed is not as good as how I performed in the 2nd mock exam.

So based on my experience, I would recommend purchase golden sets in order to know the question type and to practice. Then go for the actual exam.

Hope these would help.


----------



## RK65

*Summarize written text*

Text:
-------
Under the present system of mass education by classes too much stress is laid on teaching and too little on active learning. The child is not encouraged to discover on his own powers, thus losing intellectual independence and all capacity to judge for himself. The over-taught child is the advertising-believing propaganda–swallowing, demagogue–led man. Moreover, lessons in class leave him mainly unoccupied. He has to be coerced into learning what does not interest him and the information acquired mechanically is rapidly forgotten. Quite naturally, lessons in class keep him only superficially preoccupied, keeping the mind largely unoccupied of ideas. A strict external discipline becomes necessary unless there is to be chaos and pandemonium. The child learns to obey, not to control himself. He loses moral as well as intellectual independence.

Such are the main defects in the current system of mass education. Many others could be mentioned but these are defects of detail. We need a new system of universal education of the same kind as proved itself so successful in the training of detectives and infants, but modified so as to be suitable for older boys and girls. We need a system of individual education.

Summary:
-----------

The current mass education system limits the students of their thinking capabilities and intellectual independence; thus, we need a new universal education system which suites with all age groups.

Or

The current mass education system that limits students of their thinking capabilities and intellectual independence should be replaced with a new universal education system, which suites for all age groups. 

How is my version of summary?
Please share your version as well which helps to understand different style of writing. 

Thanks


----------



## samiliana

*Speaking*



misecmisc said:


> @samcool80: Thanks for your uplifting post. But honestly speaking, I do not know what my problem in speaking is. As far as I remember, I answered each question as clearly as possible, also in read aloud, my readings were over within 20 sec I think, I also clicked next immediately. I answered describe image questions within time, except one, in which my last sentence was not over within the 40 sec. I am not understanding what I did wrong in speaking section. I guess there is something called luck or destiny - if I am not made to go to Australia, I will not, no matter how much I try. In the 2 practice tests, in Speaking I got 59 and 70. In real test I got 55. The first slap I got was in IELTS, after that this is the second major slap on my face. I really don't know how to proceed further.
> 
> May all of you get your desired scores and achieve your future goals.


Hi,
please do not give up. 
I am trying like you. just you think about your goals. go and ask an expert to listen your sound , I know you did it on this website, but try it again , one more time. 
you said you achieve 70 in mock test. it shows you can cope it. just try one more time


----------



## misecmisc

samiliana said:


> Hi,
> please do not give up.
> I am trying like you. just you think about your goals. go and ask an expert to listen your sound , I know you did it on this website, but try it again , one more time.
> you said you achieve 70 in mock test. it shows you can cope it. just try one more time


Thank you friends for your moral support. Due to your uplifting posts, I would again practice and again give another test. May be I will take a break now as @gvbrin suggested. Thanks @samcool80 and @gvbrin for your help here.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am very disappointed with my PTE-A result. Again the speaking section screwed me up. In IELTS in speaking I got 6.5. Now in PTE I got 55 in speaking. L70R60S55W70. I am thinking of dropping this Australia PR idea totally. Seems like in my destiny, going to Australia is not written. What do you all suggest - should I just drop this Australia PR idea totally and see if there is some other country to move to for earning money? Please suggest. Thanks.





misecmisc said:


> @samcool80: Thanks for your uplifting post. But honestly speaking, I do not know what my problem in speaking is. As far as I remember, I answered each question as clearly as possible, also in read aloud, my readings were over within 20 sec I think, I also clicked next immediately. I answered describe image questions within time, except one, in which my last sentence was not over within the 40 sec. I am not understanding what I did wrong in speaking section. I guess there is something called luck or destiny - if I am not made to go to Australia, I will not, no matter how much I try. In the 2 practice tests, in Speaking I got 59 and 70. In real test I got 55. The first slap I got was in IELTS, after that this is the second major slap on my face. I really don't know how to proceed further.
> 
> May all of you get your desired scores and achieve your future goals.



hello there.

I know how you feel.
ive completed 2 practice . I've worked on the areas which require improvement, as such the exam scores were way better. However Im less than 5 points away from getting 79 for 2 sections - reading and speaking. Based on the enabling scores, I obtained scores ranging from 79 to 80 plus. I don't know how else to improved.

ive taken ielts last year and pte A a few weeks ago.
Im still licking my wounds and on the verge on of giving up aussie migration too.

My occupation cut off point is 70, judging from the trend of invitation, pathetic 60 pointers may not stand a chance till 2 years ago. who knows how many more 70 pointers will jump the cut 

My objective to live in Australia is not much of a money issue but work-life balance, cost of living and being able to do the things which my country cannot provide.

buddy, if you are want to get money for your occupation, you should consider my country, a whole different immigration rules; might even be easier than aussie. 

Please pm me if you wanna talk further. in the meantime, just leave ur eoi application as it is till the 2 years is up.


----------



## commie_rick

menikhlesh said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have PTE exam this month, can anyone help me with the query on Fill in the blank - Reading section
> 
> Is it focused on Grammar (like usage of have , his...) or towards Vocab ( some fancy tough words not known) ?
> 
> Any examples please


based on my experience so far, the vocab fancy words will be tested.


----------



## yamuna raj

*Hi...can u tell me how you prepared writing task.....*



jbai041 said:


> I received my PTE scored this morning 7am AEST for the test I did on Sat 12/11/2016 at Sydney.
> 
> I have got L-73/R-76/S-88/W74
> 
> Mock exam 2 - I have received:
> Listening63
> Reading74
> Speaking66
> Writing67
> 
> The reading is my actual exam is quite hard compared to mock exam.
> 
> So I would not say the Mock exam is easier than the actual one. However I am almost certain that the marking is different between the mock exam and the actual exam. So, if you get lower mark on the scored test, don't be disheartened.
> 
> Good luck, everybody, I am so relieved.




Hi can you tell me about the written task....Thanks


----------



## yamuna raj

Hi can you tell me some tips regarding Writing task


----------



## yamuna raj

yamuna raj said:


> Hi can you tell me some tips regarding Writing task





commie_rick said:


> based on my experience so far, the vocab fancy words will be tested.


Hi can u give some tips in Writing task Thanks


----------



## menikhlesh

Can you please help me with the time division for the Reading section;
for example -

Reading Section :
=============
MCQ Single answer : 1 min or 2 min or 5 min
Mcq Multiple answer : ?
Reorder para : ?
Reading fill in the blanks
Reading and Writing : fill in the blanks : ?

Listening Section:
=========
MCQ Single answer : 1 min or 2 min or 5 min
Mcq Multiple answer : ?
Fill in the blank :
Highlight correct summary:
write from dictation :


----------



## ksrikanthh

yamuna raj said:


> Hi can u give some tips in Writing task Thanks


Hi Yamuna,

What is your target score in pte and when are you planning to take the exam ?


----------



## yamuna raj

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Yamuna,
> 
> What is your target score in pte and when are you planning to take the exam ?


Target is 70 points...Exam is 2marrow morning


----------



## 73sam

menikhlesh said:


> Can you please help me with the time division for the Reading section;
> for example -
> 
> :


Reading Section :
The whole section time is around is 32-39 mins.
So you need to prioritize to what questions you need more time, which is very hard to crack without practice. [personal advice I scored 64 in reading-3 times, so please do work hard] 

For Listening each question has countdown timer.


----------



## misecmisc

73sam said:


> Reading Section :
> The whole section time is around is 32-39 mins.
> So you need to prioritize to what questions you need more time, which is very hard to crack without practice. [personal advice I scored 64 in reading-3 times, so please do work hard]
> 
> For Listening each question has countdown timer.


Does this mean you have given PTE-Academic real test or PTE-Academic practice tests 3 times till now? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## 73sam

misecmisc said:


> Does this mean you have given PTE-Academic real test or PTE-Academic practice tests 3 times till now? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes, I wrote 3 times, lost by 1 point in Reading.. I need 65, it became a nightmare


----------



## misecmisc

73sam said:


> Yes, I wrote 3 times, lost by 1 point in Reading.. I need 65, it became a nightmare


You mean 3 real tests or 3 practice mock tests? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## 73sam

Real PTE exam-
attempt 1- LRSW-70/64/88/68 FEB 16
attempt 2- LRSW-70/64/82/68 JULY 16
attempt 3- LRSW-76/64/79/83 OCT 16


----------



## akil_sp

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi navjot,
> 
> Do you have a sample pic that displays the mic position above nose ?


Hi Srikanth,

I think what navjot is telling is correct. U can go and see the difference between keeping mic near to mouth and above nose or below chin as given below:

Go to Youtube
Search for video : what is hive in hadoop durgasoft
or Go to this link directly - 




In that video, go to timeline 23, see the mic position and listen the voice.
When the time line goes to 23.39, the person moves the mic to mouth, see it and listen.

You will get navjot point.

Thanks


----------



## misecmisc

73sam said:


> Yes, I wrote 3 times, lost by 1 point in Reading.. I need 65, it became a nightmare


No worries friend. I understand how you feel. Today I got my result, which was a big slap on my face. Keep practicing. May you get your desired score in your next real test.


----------



## ksrikanthh

akil_sp said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> I think what navjot is telling is correct. U can go and see the difference between keeping mic near to mouth and above nose or below chin as given below:
> 
> Go to Youtube
> Search for video : what is hive in hadoop durgasoft
> or Go to this link directly - Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hg73PCuTDc
> 
> In that video, go to timeline 23, see the mic position and listen the voice.
> When the time line goes to 23.39, the person moves the mic to mouth, see it and listen.
> 
> You will get navjot point.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you so so much akil  this is very helpful. will watch the video soon !!!


----------



## commie_rick

yamuna raj said:


> Hi can u give some tips in Writing task Thanks


sure i will help you but can you be more specific ?


----------



## commie_rick

yamuna raj said:


> Target is 70 points...Exam is 2marrow morning


good luck ! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::flypig::flypig:


----------



## misecmisc

yamuna raj said:


> Target is 70 points...Exam is 2marrow morning


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## ksrikanthh

yamuna raj said:


> Target is 70 points...Exam is 2marrow morning


All the best for your exam tomorrow Yamuna


----------



## Rainbows

Guys I got a mail from Pearson that the requested score report will be sent to DIBP in 2 days approximately......sounds weird I know but I have NEVER requested Pearson for my score report to be given to DIBP. .....Any of you faced this seniors??? Is something wrong???

Timeline:
212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE-A) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points
EOI submitted: 11/11/2016 (NSW)


----------



## savdeep

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi BirdEyetoPR,
> Please send me a private message with your mobile number. Will add you to the group as well.


Need to add in group too.


----------



## ksrikanthh

savdeep said:


> Need to add in group too.


can you drop me a private message with the number please ?


----------



## yamuna raj

commie_rick said:


> sure i will help you but can you be more specific ?


I need some tips on both task In Writing module


----------



## yamuna raj

ksrikanthh said:


> All the best for your exam tomorrow Yamuna


Thanks


----------



## yasirkayani

*kayani*



wii4u said:


> Yes please, require tips for writing module.


please email me your name at <[B]SNIP[/B]> Thanks  

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## tkbiswas

Rainbows said:


> Guys I got a mail from Pearson that the requested score report will be sent to DIBP in 2 days approximately......sounds weird I know but I have NEVER requested Pearson for my score report to be given to DIBP. .....Any of you faced this seniors??? Is something wrong???
> 
> Timeline:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (PTE-A) - 10 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 70 points
> EOI submitted: 11/11/2016 (NSW)


Hi Rainbows,
Don't worry it's not weird at all. This happened because while booking the exam slot there was a question asking the purpose of taking the PTE exam and there you have selected Australia migration. Because of this, by default Pearson will send the score card to DIBP as DIBP is the point calculator for Australian PR visa. There is nothing wrong about it and everyone will get this notification if Australia migration is selected. 
Hope it clears your query.

Regards,
Tapas


----------



## az1610

yasirkayani said:


> please email me your name at <[B]SNIP[/B]> Thanks


i also need writing tips


----------



## aussiedream87

yasirkayani said:


> please email me your name at <[B]SNIP[/B]> Thanks


Try not to post personal information here guys. Private msg if you have to.


----------



## nino1234

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi nino,
> 
> Pls drop a private msg to chubasco or to me. We will add you to te group.


Hello
I can't use the private message, It's close for me. Can u please give me your email?


----------



## nino1234

*Thanks*



chubs3 said:


> Hey Nino,
> You have good scores. PM me ur no. Will try to do it for u.
> What was ur strategy for writing? If you could tell me.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Thanks for your respond
Unfortunately I don't have access to private message. this is my email: [email<*SNIP*>[/email]

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

*Try left clicking on the person's name that you want to send a message to, in the top left of their post, or look at Private Messages on the top left of your screen, or under the Member Navigation button on the green column on the right, or in the Quick Links section in the green bar at the top of the page, or in the UserCP tab, etc. *


----------



## nino1234

nino1234 said:


> Thanks for your respond
> Unfortunately I don't have access to private message. this is my email: [email<*SNIP*>[/email]
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> *Try left clicking on the person's name that you want to send a message to, in the top left of their post, or look at Private Messages on the top left of your screen, or under the Member Navigation button on the green column on the right, or in the Quick Links section in the green bar at the top of the page, or in the UserCP tab, etc. *


It means that I have to buy membership to be able to sent text messages?
Is anyone is able to send messages without that?
Thanks


----------



## misecmisc

Hi Friends,

Today I came across this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/764921-pte-academic-speaking.html

I read almost all its posts. I am not exaggerating, but honestly speaking when I was reading their posts, I felt like they are telling my story. Honestly speaking, yesterday I had dropped the idea that I may get Australia PR. But due to the moral support provided by you guys, I have thought about giving one more test.

Today I tried again practice test A and the scores in all sections were less, compared to the scores of all sections of previous 2 practice tests. In today's practice test in speaking I got 55. So it seems to me that I may never get Australia PR. Anyways, since future is uncertain, and only because of your moral support which you provided yesterday, I will plan and give my second real test soon.

May you all get your desired score and may you all achieve your future goals.


----------



## akil_sp

misecmisc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I came across this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/764921-pte-academic-speaking.html
> 
> I read almost all its posts. I am not exaggerating, but honestly speaking when I was reading their posts, I felt like they are telling my story. Honestly speaking, yesterday I had dropped the idea that I may get Australia PR. But due to the moral support provided by you guys, I have thought about giving one more test.
> 
> Today I tried again practice test A and the scores in all sections were less, compared to the scores of all sections of previous 2 practice tests. In today's practice test in speaking I got 55. So it seems to me that I may never get Australia PR. Anyways, since future is uncertain, and only because of your moral support which you provided yesterday, I will plan and give my second real test soon.
> 
> May you all get your desired score and may you all achieve your future goals.



How do U speak? Loudly and slowly with intonation? 
Where did u keep the mic?


----------



## Vinopaal

nino1234 said:


> It means that I have to buy membership to be able to sent text messages?
> Is anyone is able to send messages without that?
> Thanks


You should post at least 5 posts in this forum to send a private messages to others. I guess, you can able to send a private message , please do check now.


----------



## misecmisc

akil_sp said:


> How do U speak? Loudly and slowly with intonation?
> Where did u keep the mic?



Hi,

In today's practice test, I had put the mic below chin, in front of neck, something like 180 degrees.

In the attached file, I have attached recording of a sample text. Frankly, I can't see any difference between mic positions.

Also as far as I remember, in the real PTE test, which I gave last week, in the initial mic checking round, I read the complete sentence and in its playback recording, my voice was very clear. Now I do not know if this thing can happen that since it is my voice and may be due to bias, I was able to understand each word in my recording. But this should not be the case, as anyways ears are sense organs, which are just physical organs and if I can understand others clearly while listening and so if I can understand my voice clearly, then it implies logically that since I heard the playback recording of my voice, which sounded clear to me, then my voice should have been clear.

Anyways, any feedback on my attached speaking's recording is highly appreciated. As far as I am concerned, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Australia PR. But since you all are so kind enough to help me, just to honour your help, I will for namesake at least, give my second real test for PTE-Academic soon.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## romero2005

PTE essay ques you must look into...

. You need to study climate change. Which aspect of climate change will you choose and why? Use examples.

2. Significance of formal written assessments in today’s world to evaluate children’s performance.
OR Education system that assess the student’s learning by writing exam is correct? Discuss your view?

3. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computer. What do you think is the most important invention for the past 100 years? Why?

4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
Or
Television has many useful functions to play in everyone’s life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples and discussion point.

5. Extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc. are dangerous and should these be banned?

6. Organizations involve employees in decision making process of their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of both.

7. In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
Or
If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?

8. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?

9. Do you think the place where a person grew up helps him/her in accomplishing goals in life? Do you agree or disagree.

10. Write about Climate change? Who is responsible whether Government or industries? Why

11. Travel to study is over rated, we have brilliant scholars who studied locally. Is travel really required for higher studies?

12. Some people think law change our behaviour. Discuss OR Some people believe law change human behaviour. Agree/disagree

13. Importance of Newspaper in the modern world or Declining importance of newspapers. Discuss.

14. How to control the problems of earth? Discuss the major problems and their solutions.


----------



## commie_rick

romero2005 said:


> PTE essay ques you must look into...
> 
> . You need to study climate change. Which aspect of climate change will you choose and why? Use examples.
> 
> 2. Significance of formal written assessments in today’s world to evaluate children’s performance.
> OR Education system that assess the student’s learning by writing exam is correct? Discuss your view?
> 
> 3. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as antibiotics, airplanes and computer. What do you think is the most important invention for the past 100 years? Why?
> 
> 4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What is your opinion about this?
> Or
> Television has many useful functions to play in everyone’s life, for some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint and support your answer with examples and discussion point.
> 
> 5. Extreme sports like skiing, water rafting etc. are dangerous and should these be banned?
> 
> 6. Organizations involve employees in decision making process of their products and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of both.
> 
> 7. In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory. Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
> Or
> If Voting is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?
> 
> 8. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 
> 9. Do you think the place where a person grew up helps him/her in accomplishing goals in life? Do you agree or disagree.
> 
> 10. Write about Climate change? Who is responsible whether Government or industries? Why
> 
> 11. Travel to study is over rated, we have brilliant scholars who studied locally. Is travel really required for higher studies?
> 
> 12. Some people think law change our behaviour. Discuss OR Some people believe law change human behaviour. Agree/disagree
> 
> 13. Importance of Newspaper in the modern world or Declining importance of newspapers. Discuss.
> 
> 14. How to control the problems of earth? Discuss the major problems and their solutions.



7 and 10 appeared in pte practice gold kit


----------



## vsangwan

Does the Mock test (https://www.practicepte.com/) give detailed result? Like points deducted in what section, for what reason? What went wrong? Such that one can stress, and improve upon weak areas


----------



## snowingreen

'Fish Market' is how I will describe the first 30 minutes of the test. . Cubicles are very close and few candidates were in their loudest voice. So it was really difficult to concentrate and I guess my voice was feeble compared to others. will know the impact, only when I get the results. 

Brief Notes
Speaking - I got complex graphs than usual. others seemed okay, but I am worried whether PTE identified other's voice also. 

Writing - Not very sure, whether I will cross 79 here . I wrote many best essays when I practised, but in the test not so good 

Reading - got 5 Filling the blanks ( R&W) on the trot initially and those were difficult ones. 
Reading Para was difficult and I am sure at least one is incorrect. 

Speaking - This was okay but was always struggling to keep up the time. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vinopaal

snowingreen said:


> 'Fish Market' is how I will describe the first 30 minutes of the test. . Cubicles are very close and few candidates were in their loudest voice. So it was really difficult to concentrate and I guess my voice was feeble compared to others. will know the impact, only when I get the results.
> 
> Brief Notes
> Speaking - I got complex graphs than usual. others seemed okay, but I am worried whether PTE identified other's voice also.
> 
> Writing - Not very sure, whether I will cross 79 here . I wrote many best essays when I practised, but in the test not so good
> 
> Reading - got 5 Filling the blanks ( R&W) on the trot initially and those were difficult ones.
> Reading Para was difficult and I am sure at least one is incorrect.
> 
> Speaking - This was okay but was always struggling to keep up the time.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Where did you take your test in Chennai? Edwise or Pearson?


----------



## commie_rick

nino1234 said:


> It means that I have to buy membership to be able to sent text messages?
> Is anyone is able to send messages without that?
> Thanks


nope you dont have to purchase a membership to send messages to forumers


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I came across this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/764921-pte-academic-speaking.html
> 
> I read almost all its posts. I am not exaggerating, but honestly speaking when I was reading their posts, I felt like they are telling my story. Honestly speaking, yesterday I had dropped the idea that I may get Australia PR. But due to the moral support provided by you guys, I have thought about giving one more test.
> 
> *Today I tried again practice test A *and the scores in all sections were less, compared to the scores of all sections of previous 2 practice tests. In today's practice test in speaking I got 55. So it seems to me that I may never get Australia PR. Anyways, since future is uncertain, and only because of your moral support which you provided yesterday, I will plan and give my second real test soon.
> 
> May you all get your desired score and may you all achieve your future goals.



how many times have u took practise A test? if more than once, was the questions being recycled?


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> In today's practice test, I had put the mic below chin, in front of neck, something like 180 degrees.
> 
> In the attached file, I have attached recording of a sample text. Frankly, I can't see any difference between mic positions.
> 
> Also as far as I remember, in the real PTE test, which I gave last week, in the initial mic checking round, I read the complete sentence and in its playback recording, my voice was very clear. Now I do not know if this thing can happen that since it is my voice and may be due to bias, I was able to understand each word in my recording. But this should not be the case, as anyways ears are sense organs, which are just physical organs and if I can understand others clearly while listening and so if I can understand my voice clearly, then it implies logically that since I heard the playback recording of my voice, which sounded clear to me, then my voice should have been clear.
> 
> Anyways, any feedback on my attached speaking's recording is highly appreciated. As far as I am concerned, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Australia PR. But since you all are so kind enough to help me, just to honour your help, I will for namesake at least, give my second real test for PTE-Academic soon.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.



hello friend.

all 3 recordings are loud and clear. however your speaking is fast , is that how you performed in the exam ?


----------



## commie_rick

vireshsangwan said:


> Does the Mock test (https://www.practicepte.com/) give detailed result? Like points deducted in what section, for what reason? What went wrong? Such that one can stress, and improve upon weak areas




no it doesnt. it will produce a score report similar to the original . i wished it would tell u that much in detail.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> 'Fish Market' is how I will describe the first 30 minutes of the test. . Cubicles are very close and few candidates were in their loudest voice. So it was really difficult to concentrate and I guess my voice was feeble compared to others. will know the impact, only when I get the results.
> 
> Brief Notes
> Speaking - I got complex graphs than usual. others seemed okay, but I am worried whether PTE identified other's voice also.
> 
> Writing - Not very sure, whether I will cross 79 here . I wrote many best essays when I practised, but in the test not so good
> 
> Reading - got 5 Filling the blanks ( R&W) on the trot initially and those were difficult ones.
> Reading Para was difficult and I am sure at least one is incorrect.
> 
> Speaking - This was okay but was always struggling to keep up the time.
> 
> Fingers crossed.




when is your exam ?


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> how many times have u took practise A test? if more than once, was the questions being recycled?


Yes, I think they are the same tests.


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> hello friend.
> 
> all 3 recordings are loud and clear. however your speaking is fast , is that how you performed in the exam ?


Yes, all my read aloud questions were I think over within 20 secs and I clicked next to move to the next question. I answered all the graph and image questions within time limit, except one question in which I ran out of time. Also the playback of my initial mic testing was very clear. So in short, I am clueless as to what exactly I did wrong in speaking section.


----------



## misecmisc

snowingreen said:


> 'Fish Market' is how I will describe the first 30 minutes of the test. . Cubicles are very close and few candidates were in their loudest voice. So it was really difficult to concentrate and I guess my voice was feeble compared to others. will know the impact, only when I get the results.
> 
> Brief Notes
> Speaking - I got complex graphs than usual. others seemed okay, but I am worried whether PTE identified other's voice also.
> 
> Writing - Not very sure, whether I will cross 79 here . I wrote many best essays when I practised, but in the test not so good
> 
> Reading - got 5 Filling the blanks ( R&W) on the trot initially and those were difficult ones.
> Reading Para was difficult and I am sure at least one is incorrect.
> 
> Speaking - This was okay but was always struggling to keep up the time.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


All the best to you. May you get your desired score in your PTE-Academic real test.


----------



## snowingreen

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your desired score in your PTE-Academic real test.


Thanks misecmic. 

Commie_rick - took it today . Hopefully results should be in by saturday.


----------



## Anushka_w

Hi,

Your recording is too speedy. Try to focus on sentence level stress. Apart from that headphone you receive in exam is highly sensitive. So, unlike these recordings, there's a good chance that your breathing noise affects speaking score. Therefore, it is best to keep the mic below chin or above nose level. Don't give up. Good luck!



misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> In today's practice test, I had put the mic below chin, in front of neck, something like 180 degrees.
> 
> In the attached file, I have attached recording of a sample text. Frankly, I can't see any difference between mic positions.
> 
> Also as far as I remember, in the real PTE test, which I gave last week, in the initial mic checking round, I read the complete sentence and in its playback recording, my voice was very clear. Now I do not know if this thing can happen that since it is my voice and may be due to bias, I was able to understand each word in my recording. But this should not be the case, as anyways ears are sense organs, which are just physical organs and if I can understand others clearly while listening and so if I can understand my voice clearly, then it implies logically that since I heard the playback recording of my voice, which sounded clear to me, then my voice should have been clear.
> 
> Anyways, any feedback on my attached speaking's recording is highly appreciated. As far as I am concerned, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Australia PR. But since you all are so kind enough to help me, just to honour your help, I will for namesake at least, give my second real test for PTE-Academic soon.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Yes, I think they are the same tests.


thank you sir
:lock1:


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Yes, all my read aloud questions were I think over within 20 secs and I clicked next to move to the next question. I answered all the graph and image questions within time limit, except one question in which I ran out of time. Also the playback of my initial mic testing was very clear. So in short, I am clueless as to what exactly I did wrong in speaking section.


i think it is too fast . try a slower approach, and see what scores do u get


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Thanks misecmic.
> 
> Commie_rick - took it today . Hopefully results should be in by saturday.


good luck and may u get the desired scores


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hey Guys

Sorry for the late post, I was stuck in some personal problem

My Score came and below are the numbers

Listening - 75

Reading - 74

Speaking - 77

Writing - 68

Overall - 72


Despite cough and cold I did well in speaking. PTEA cleared in one go. Though expected was 79+ but now I have scored 65+ in all sections so will submit EOI next month.

I have one question, I have bachelors degree in Computer Science (B.E.) from Rajasthan University. How many points I will get for education. As it is 4 years course. Will I get 10 or 20 points.





ksrikanthh said:


> hi subhash,
> 
> good to hear your inputs and experience
> 
> 1. can you please let us know what is your target score in pte - 65 or 79 ?
> 
> 2. i see that you attended the exam when you had cold and cough - how difficult was it to manage the entire speaking section during the exam ? which part in speaking you felt very challenging ?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Sorry for the late post, I was stuck in some personal problem
> 
> My Score came and below are the numbers
> 
> Listening - 75
> 
> Reading - 74
> 
> Speaking - 77
> 
> Writing - 68
> 
> Overall - 72
> 
> 
> Despite cough and cold I did well in speaking. PTEA cleared in one go. Though expected was 79+ but now I have scored 65+ in all sections so will submit EOI next month.
> 
> I have one question, I have bachelors degree in Computer Science (B.E.) from Rajasthan University. How many points I will get for education. As it is 4 years course. Will I get 10 or 20 points.


hi subhash,

congrats on your scores ! 

Having 4 years bachelors degree in Computer Science - you will get 15 points.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

oh cool then I should get ACS evaluation done ASAP... with these scores my overall score will 65 for 189 and I believe I will get invite faster than I expected arty:


ksrikanthh said:


> hi subhash,
> 
> congrats on your scores !
> 
> Having 4 years bachelors degree in Computer Science - you will get 15 points.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Subhash Bohra said:


> oh cool then I should get ACS evaluation done ASAP... with these scores my overall score will 65 for 189 and I believe I will get invite faster than I expected arty:


Hope you are aware that BTech(Computers with 4years) + 2 years of your work experience give you 15 points.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Thanks misecmic.
> 
> Commie_rick - took it today . Hopefully results should be in by saturday.


All the best !!!


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One question on Answer Short Question:
If we say more than one word for an answer to a question, will it lead to deduction of marks?

One example: suppose the question is - where does a teacher teaches a student in a school? Suppose if I answer - "room, class, class-room" all the three words (of-course I will not say comma in the answer but just these 3 words), then will I get 0 mark for this answer or will I get full mark for this answer?

Means, is it safe or wrong to say more words which can be the possible answer? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## akil_sp

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> In today's practice test, I had put the mic below chin, in front of neck, something like 180 degrees.
> 
> In the attached file, I have attached recording of a sample text. Frankly, I can't see any difference between mic positions.
> 
> Also as far as I remember, in the real PTE test, which I gave last week, in the initial mic checking round, I read the complete sentence and in its playback recording, my voice was very clear. Now I do not know if this thing can happen that since it is my voice and may be due to bias, I was able to understand each word in my recording. But this should not be the case, as anyways ears are sense organs, which are just physical organs and if I can understand others clearly while listening and so if I can understand my voice clearly, then it implies logically that since I heard the playback recording of my voice, which sounded clear to me, then my voice should have been clear.
> 
> Anyways, any feedback on my attached speaking's recording is highly appreciated. As far as I am concerned, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Australia PR. But since you all are so kind enough to help me, just to honour your help, I will for namesake at least, give my second real test for PTE-Academic soon.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


Hi misecmisc,

I heard your speaking. It is very fast, I think. Try to speak little bit slowly. When you were very fast some of the words only half part of them is able to hear.


----------



## trombokk

Hi Friends,
Please suggest me few links for undergoing good standard online practice tests or books having CD's for computer based practice tests for PTE-A to gain some realtime exam experience.
Thanks in advance for the suggestion's.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> Please suggest me few links for undergoing good standard online practice tests or books having CD's for computer based practice tests for PTE-A to gain some realtime exam experience.
> Thanks in advance for the suggestion's.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk



I personally suggest you to get Official Guide PTE, test builder and Practice test plus, google search it you can mostly find it for free.


----------



## trombokk

Melodies7788 said:


> I personally suggest you to get Official Guide PTE, test builder and Practice test plus, google search it you can mostly find it for free.


OK...thanks will look out for it.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question on Answer Short Question:
> If we say more than one word for an answer to a question, will it lead to deduction of marks?
> 
> One example: suppose the question is - where does a teacher teaches a student in a school? Suppose if I answer - "room, class, class-room" all the three words (of-course I will not say comma in the answer but just these 3 words), then will I get 0 mark for this answer or will I get full mark for this answer?
> 
> Means, is it safe or wrong to say more words which can be the possible answer? Any information here please. Thanks.


Those who have got more than 80 in speaking, can you please provide your inputs on the above query? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowingreen

snowingreen said:


> 'Fish Market' is how I will describe the first 30 minutes of the test. . Cubicles are very close and few candidates were in their loudest voice. So it was really difficult to concentrate and I guess my voice was feeble compared to others. will know the impact, only when I get the results.
> 
> Brief Notes
> Speaking - I got complex graphs than usual. others seemed okay, but I am worried whether PTE identified other's voice also.
> 
> Writing - Not very sure, whether I will cross 79 here . I wrote many best essays when I practised, but in the test not so good
> 
> Reading - got 5 Filling the blanks ( R&W) on the trot initially and those were difficult ones.
> Reading Para was difficult and I am sure at least one is incorrect.
> 
> Speaking - This was okay but was always struggling to keep up the time.
> 
> Fingers crossed.





Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score. 

L - 90
R - 88
S - 76
W - 90

do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


----------



## aussiedream87

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


Thats real close.. I am not really sure on revaluation. Try to email PTE and check.


----------



## commie_rick

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?



wow ! you are very close !


----------



## misecmisc

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


Great scores @snowingreen . Was this your first attempt at PTE-Academic real test?

As far as re-evaluation is concerned, I don't know the process for it. But in an another thread which was quite an old thread, I read that someone went for re-evaluation of their score and found no change in their result. Somebody said that the reason for no change may be that in re-evaluation also, it is being re-evaluated by a machine. I also read in that old thread that the cost of re-evaluation was almost equal to giving a new test. But the process of re-evaluation was not mentioned in that old thread.

But your scores are so close, so may be re-evaluation can help you, but I am not sure about it. So you have to decide whether you would go for re-evaluation or not. If you go for re-evaluation, then please let us also know its process and also what was the outcome of your re-evaluation. Thanks.

All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## paramSG

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


You are very close! As per my experience, you should not go for reevaluation. Actually, a few months before I went for score re-evaluation for 1 mark in speaking section and what I got, one mail with no change in scores. Reevaluation is a waste of money.


----------



## Krish29

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


Good score indeed....I understand your feelings...don't go for revaluation....it's waste of money.....it's better to give another try..... revaluation costs the same amt ....

i would suggest you to keep these things in your mind while booking... 

* Choose a less crowd and/or traffic noise free centre....
* Choose 1st slot & go as early as possible....
* If you still find crowd on the test day, just concentrate and be a lil louder.... 

* most imply ..Take your time to test the mic settings properly... Don't say mic test 1 2 3 blah blah....just speak..what you gonna say at your intro....and listen to it...

Practice well!! Don't lose confidence!! You are already doing great!!

All the Best!!!


----------



## misecmisc

Anushka_w said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your recording is too speedy. Try to focus on sentence level stress. Apart from that headphone you receive in exam is highly sensitive. So, unlike these recordings, there's a good chance that your breathing noise affects speaking score. Therefore, it is best to keep the mic below chin or above nose level. Don't give up. Good luck!


Hi, 
Regarding speaking section, below queries please:
1. At what position did you kept mic in your speaking test? 
2. For describe image and retell lecture, what will you suggest as to which strategy works best? Also is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
3. For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?
Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## twid

I am planing to appear for PTE next month, but problem is it doesn't accept debit card because of International payment restriction. Is there any other alternative to make payment?


----------



## snowingreen

misecmisc said:


> Great scores @snowingreen . Was this your first attempt at PTE-Academic real test?
> 
> As far as re-evaluation is concerned, I don't know the process for it. But in an another thread which was quite an old thread, I read that someone went for re-evaluation of their score and found no change in their result. Somebody said that the reason for no change may be that in re-evaluation also, it is being re-evaluated by a machine. I also read in that old thread that the cost of re-evaluation was almost equal to giving a new test. But the process of re-evaluation was not mentioned in that old thread.
> 
> But your scores are so close, so may be re-evaluation can help you, but I am not sure about it. So you have to decide whether you would go for re-evaluation or not. If you go for re-evaluation, then please let us also know its process and also what was the outcome of your re-evaluation. Thanks.
> 
> All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


yes misecmisc, my first attempt. I got 85 in Learning section of practice test and I was only worried about writing section. But I got a 90 in Writing !
I would have taken it easy , had I missed in Writing or Reading. 

Sure, let me think and decide based on the suggestions.


----------



## snowingreen

Krish29 said:


> Good score indeed....I understand your feelings...don't go for revaluation....it's waste of money.....it's better to give another try..... revaluation costs the same amt ....
> 
> i would suggest you to keep these things in your mind while booking...
> 
> * Choose a less crowd and/or traffic noise free centre....
> * Choose 1st slot & go as early as possible....
> * If you still find crowd on the test day, just concentrate and be a lil louder....
> 
> * most imply ..Take your time to test the mic settings properly... Don't say mic test 1 2 3 blah blah....just speak..what you gonna say at your intro....and listen to it...
> 
> Practice well!! Don't lose confidence!! You are already doing great!!
> 
> All the Best!!!


Thanks Krish. I am currently in a western country , here finding a slot itself is a difficult task and I have to travel to a different town to attempt the exam. 

Next available date is mid of Jan. 


Okay, here is a lesson that I learnt . 

Better take the exam as the last person in that slot. mine was at 8.30, but I and many others started by 8.15. so if you take the exam at 8.30, you would save at-least 15 mins of non-stop noise.


----------



## ramnad

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


AFAIK, re-evaluation is not a wise option. Rarely people get a change in grade. If I remember correctly, most of the seniors suggested to give the test again, rather than re-evaluation.


----------



## prakashgade

Hello friends,
I need help for preparing the Reference Letter for jod code-261313 (Software Engineer)....
Can somebody send me the sample ref letter for the above code or any similar one, will really helpful for me...thanks.


----------



## adckbj88

I just took my PTEA test today, if i could not press the NEXT button and the time expired, will the essay which I wrote get submitted for evaluation? OR it does not get recorded?


----------



## adckbj88

prakashgade said:


> Hello friends,
> I need help for preparing the Reference Letter for jod code-261313 (Software Engineer)....
> Can somebody send me the sample ref letter for the above code or any similar one, will really helpful for me...thanks.


I hope u get some help here, but the question is in the worng window...please check on the code and put up ur query there....


----------



## Melodies7788

adckbj88 said:


> I just took my PTEA test today, if i could not press the NEXT button and the time expired, will the essay which I wrote get submitted for evaluation? OR it does not get recorded?


I think, it still recorded as it happen to me before, I didn't manage to finish ontime, well I'm not getting a fancy score but I pass 65


----------



## adckbj88

Melodies7788 said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just took my PTEA test today, if i could not press the NEXT button and the time expired, will the essay which I wrote get submitted for evaluation? OR it does not get recorded?
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it still recorded as it happen to me before, I didn't manage to finish ontime, well I'm not getting a fancy score but I pass 65
Click to expand...

Thanks u helped: i scored 79/86/89/74 last time, these test are killing me...but lets c what happens this time.....


----------



## Melodies7788

ramnad said:


> AFAIK, re-evaluation is not a wise option. Rarely people get a change in grade. If I remember correctly, most of the seniors suggested to give the test again, rather than re-evaluation.



First of all, I totally understand your feeling and frustration...as my previous result one of the section sort of 2 point...
I ask so many ppl, even the call center but they are more likely give advise that the result will be the same... 

give another try... 

All the best....


----------



## adckbj88

Melodies7788 said:


> ramnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, re-evaluation is not a wise option. Rarely people get a change in grade. If I remember correctly, most of the seniors suggested to give the test again, rather than re-evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I totally understand your feeling and frustration...as my previous result one of the section sort of 2 point...
> I ask so many ppl, even the call center but they are more likely give advise that the result will be the same...
> 
> give another try...
> 
> All the best....
Click to expand...

I will agree, also the re-evaluation is only in two sections writing and speaking and that too things like essay....there is a caveat that the score can reduce as well....hence see my precious score, but I took the test again....

The good part is u can retain the previous score if these are not too bad...

All the best


----------



## Melodies7788

adckbj88 said:


> Thanks u helped: i scored 79/86/89/74 last time, these test are killing me...but lets c what happens this time.....


you're most welcome... I know how you feel.. as I'm still working toward 79 also 

All the best...!


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> Regarding speaking section, below queries please:
> 1. At what position did you kept mic in your speaking test?
> 2. For describe image and retell lecture, what will you suggest as to which strategy works best? Also is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
> 3. For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Can somebody, who scored 65 or more marks in speaking section in PTE-Academic real test, please help in clarifying the above queries? Thanks. I am planning to give the second test in coming week.


----------



## misecmisc

adckbj88 said:


> Thanks u helped: i scored 79/86/89/74 last time, these test are killing me...but lets c what happens this time.....


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> you're most welcome... I know how you feel.. as I'm still working toward 79 also
> 
> All the best...!


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## chubs3

snowingreen said:


> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?


Hey Snowigreen,

Thats a great score. Congrats.

Don't got for revaluation. It's a waste of money.

Just prepare for speaking again. 

Can u give some tips for writing essay. That would be of great help?



Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## misecmisc

> Hi,
> Regarding speaking section, below queries please:
> 1. At what position did you kept mic in your speaking test?
> 2. For describe image and retell lecture, what will you suggest as to which strategy works best? Also is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
> 3. For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?
> Please suggest. Thanks.


In addition to above queries, one query below on re-order paragraphs' marking:
Does somebody has any information on how re-order paragraphs questions are marked? Meaning, say for example, the question has 5 sentences, so will the complete marks be given only when the entire sequence is correct and zero if anything is incorrect - or - even though the entire sequence is incorrect, but suppose any two order of sentences is correct in the overall sequence, then 2 marks or some marks can be achieved? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> In addition to above queries, one query below on re-order paragraphs' marking:
> Does somebody has any information on how re-order paragraphs questions are marked? Meaning, say for example, the question has 5 sentences, so will the complete marks be given only when the entire sequence is correct and zero if anything is incorrect - or - even though the entire sequence is incorrect, but suppose any two order of sentences is correct in the overall sequence, then 2 marks or some marks can be achieved? Any information here please. Thanks.


based on my understanding you will get mark on the correct sequences

so for example: 1234 is the correct answer. 
and your answer is 2314 you will get one mark as you put 1 correct sequences regardless of the correct position. 

Hope you got what i'm trying to say here.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those who have got good marks in reading section in real test, can you please share some strategies regarding how to get good marks in reading section? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> based on my understanding if you will get mark on the correct sequences
> 
> so for example: 1234 is the correct answer.
> and your answer is 2314 you will get one mark as you put 1 correct sequences regardless of the correct position.
> 
> Hope you got what i'm trying to say here.


So in re-order paragraphs, if the correct answer is 12345 and we answer 34512 - then we will get 3 marks - is it correct? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> So in re-order paragraphs, if the correct answer is 12345 and we answer 34512 - then we will get 3 marks - is it correct? Please clarify. Thanks.



Revise! yes... you will get 3 marks... as you made 3 correct sequences!


----------



## misecmisc

@Melodies7788: Thanks. In speaking section, what score you got?

Regarding speaking section, below queries please:
1. At what position did you kept mic in your speaking test?
2. For describe image and retell lecture, what will you suggest as to which strategy works best? Also, is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
3. For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> @Melodies7788: Thanks. In speaking section, what score you got?
> 
> Regarding speaking section, below queries please:
> 1. At what position did you kept mic in your speaking test?
> 2. For describe image and retell lecture, what will you suggest as to which strategy works best? Also is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
> 3. For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?
> 
> Any information here please. Thanks.


Well, my score kind of fluctuate so I'm not sure whether I'm a right person to answer your question as I'm still working on to get 79 mark

1. My reading was 77
2. For speaking I think practice is the key
3. Well, I personally believe this type of question contribute small marks to speaking and I always answer directly the question. So i'm not sure maybe other candidate know it better than me.

Hope it helps.. !


----------



## imanick

*PTE speaking -Help needed from whoever scored 70-90*

Hello Everyone,

Please could someone who has scored above 70/80 in Speaking, record your own voice and probably describe an image or record a retell lecture and share it.This will give us a fair idea to many, including me, who are struggling with low scores in Speaking. 

Specifically it will give us an idea on the pace of the speech to be delivered(how fast or slow), how well its retold/described perhaps, how high/low should our voice be , etc.

Also Mostly the suggestion is to keep the mic above nose or below chin ? where did you guys position the mic ?
It will be really helpful to many people in this forum.

Thanks..


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> Well, my score kind of fluctuate so I'm not sure whether I'm a right person to answer your question as I'm still working on to get 79 mark
> 
> 1. My reading was 77
> 2. For speaking I think practice is the key
> 3. Well, I personally believe this type of question contribute small marks to speaking and I always answer directly the question. So i'm not sure maybe other candidate know it better than me.
> 
> Hope it helps.. !


Means have you given PTE-Academic real test more than once? If yes, then what scores you got in speaking section in your real tests sequence wise? Also when you got 77 in speaking section, then at what position did you kept mic in your speaking test? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> Means have you given PTE-Academic real test more than once? If yes, then what scores you got in speaking section in your real tests sequence wise? Also when you got 77 in speaking section, then at what position did you kept mic in your speaking test? Please tell. Thanks.


yes I took PTE real test more than once, it's been a long journey for me 

Well 77 was my reading score not my speaking score.

My speaking mark fluctuate 81 68 71 so never got it stables all the time

I put my mic below my mouth I personally think everyone have a different habit when talking... as my fren put the mic above the mouth so I always try my mic carefully n heard my voice again and again when testing my mic

Well, so have you take the real exam before?


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> yes I took PTE real test more than once, it's been a long journey for me
> 
> Well 77 was my reading score not my speaking score.
> 
> My speaking mark fluctuate 81 68 71 so never got it stables all the time
> 
> I put my mic below my mouth I personally think everyone have a different habit when talking... as my fren put the mic above the mouth so I always try my mic carefully n heard my voice again and again when testing my mic
> 
> Well, so have you take the real exam before?


Yes, I took the real test last week. Got disappointed in speaking and reading sections. I am planning to give my second test in coming week.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Regarding speaking section, below queries please:
1. At what position did you kept mic in your speaking test?
2. For describe image and retell lecture, what will you suggest as to which strategy works best? Also is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
3. For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> Yes, I took the real test last week. Got disappointed in speaking and reading sections. I am planning to give my second test in coming week.



Best of luck...! 

Wish you get your desire score asap!


----------



## sumitgupta22

In listening, how timing works (except for summarize lecture)? eg. for fill in the blanks, I write on my notebook first and then write on the screen, how much time would I have?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Two questions for describe image and retell lectures:
1. In which tense should the sentences we formed - in present tense or past tense? Means should we say - "The speaker describes ..." or "The speaker described ..."?
1. Is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?

Can you please clarify it? How did you approached the above questions in your PTE-Academic real test? Thanks for your help.


----------



## misecmisc

sumitgupta22 said:


> In listening, how timing works (except for summarize lecture)? eg. for fill in the blanks, I write on my notebook first and then write on the screen, how much time would I have?


So have you given your real test or practice test till now?


----------



## sumitgupta22

misecmisc said:


> So have you given your real test or practice test till now?


No I have not given as of now. Thats why I am asking.. I need to need to know how timing works in Listening section


----------



## misecmisc

sumitgupta22 said:


> No I have not given as of now. Thats why I am asking.. I need to need to know how timing works in Listening section


Timing in listening section seems to be sufficient.


----------



## aussiedream87

Has anyone had issues with PTE website..I am trying to check with my score card and see page wont load


----------



## misecmisc

aussiedream87 said:


> Has anyone had issues with PTE website..I am trying to check with my score card and see page wont load


Do you mean PTE-Academic real test score or practice test score?


----------



## aussiedream87

misecmisc said:


> Do you mean PTE-Academic real test score or practice test score?


PTA-A mate. Basically I also want to check the available dates for a friend but, the website seems to be down.


----------



## aussiedream87

I was accessing Book PTE Academic - Fast English test results which wasnt working. However, this one worked https://www9.pearsonvue.com/Dispatcher?v=W2L&application=Login&HasXSes=Y&wscid=493310112&layer=LoginPage&action=LOGIN&bfp=top&bfpapp=top&wsid=1479468546729


----------



## DN7C

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two questions for describe image and retell lectures:
> 1. In which tense should the sentences we formed - in present tense or past tense? Means should we say - "The speaker describes ..." or "The speaker described ..."?
> 1. Is conclusion important for both describe image and retell lecture questions?
> 
> Can you please clarify it? How did you approached the above questions in your PTE-Academic real test? Thanks for your help.


1. The speaker described, He/She said, He/She mentioned, ....
2. Describe image : include a conclusion/general trend or a assumption(it is expected to continue this trend ... )
Retell lecture : try and grab the topic of the lecture and mention it. No need to include a conclusion.


----------



## misecmisc

DN7C said:


> 1. The speaker described, He/She said, He/She mentioned, ....
> 2. Describe image : include a conclusion/general trend or a assumption(it is expected to continue this trend ... )
> Retell lecture : try and grab the topic of the lecture and mention it. No need to include a conclusion.


Thanks. One question on Answer Short Question:
For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?
Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## DN7C

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. One question on Answer Short Question:
> For answer short question, what is better - is saying more words safe - or - saying more words will reduce the marks? Suppose the correct answer is classroom and if I say "room class classroom" will I get marks or will I lose marks?
> Any information here please. Thanks.


Saying only the answer (one or two words) is always safe.
But if you say "room class classroom" , you will loose marks for hesitation and ultimately loose marks for oral fluency.


----------



## tkbiswas

sumitgupta22 said:


> In listening, how timing works (except for summarize lecture)? eg. for fill in the blanks, I write on my notebook first and then write on the screen, how much time would I have?


Hi Sumit,
In listening, no section is individually timed so you can adjust your time for different question types as per your need. Ap per my experience, MCQ Multiple answer questions and highlight correct summary took maximum time so I managed that with MCA Single Answer. To answer your question, I also followed the same process of noting down the answers in fill in the blanks questions and then type in the blanks. Time was sufficient for me, but yes, you have to keep an eye on the timer. Always remember, last 3 questions will be Write from Dictation and for those you would not need more than minutes. So, if you see that you have 5 question remaining and have only 5 minutes then easily you can spend 3 minutes for the 1st 2 questions.

Hope it helps.

Regards,
Tapas


----------



## nephail

Is anybody awaiting for the score more than 24hour?


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Hi All.. anyone has any online material / exam simulator for preparing or PTE.. I know about the PTE mock test but anything ot try before that


----------



## FrozeN666

Hi guys,

I've received very high scores on my PTE on writing and listening. 90 and 88.
However very low scores on speaking and reading. For reading i ran out of time.
For speaking it's saying that i have low scores for oral fluency. What does that mean?
I am super confident with my speaking skills, i speak like a native person, i didn't add any extra words and i didn't even make a mistake not even 1 single word.

Maybe the noise around me impacted the score? Because i have no idea why my oral fluency score is extremely low.

Any help please?!

Thanks


----------



## nephail

Anyone?

I wrote on Thursday 9AM and still waiting for result.

It's been more than 48hrs.?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

on youtube E2Language webinars and secret series is awesome...especially the webinars and the technique they explain. I did that only plus the books and cleared in one attempt.



hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All.. anyone has any online material / exam simulator for preparing or PTE.. I know about the PTE mock test but anything ot try before that


----------



## misecmisc

FrozeN666 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've received very high scores on my PTE on writing and listening. 90 and 88.
> However very low scores on speaking and reading. For reading i ran out of time.
> For speaking it's saying that i have low scores for oral fluency. What does that mean?
> I am super confident with my speaking skills, i speak like a native person, i didn't add any extra words and i didn't even make a mistake not even 1 single word.
> 
> Maybe the noise around me impacted the score? Because i have no idea why my oral fluency score is extremely low.
> 
> Any help please?!
> 
> Thanks


What were your scores in speaking and reading and in enabling skills? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## adckbj88

snowingreen said:


> snowingreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fish Market' is how I will describe the first 30 minutes of the test. . Cubicles are very close and few candidates were in their loudest voice. So it was really difficult to concentrate and I guess my voice was feeble compared to others. will know the impact, only when I get the results.
> 
> Brief Notes
> Speaking - I got complex graphs than usual. others seemed okay, but I am worried whether PTE identified other's voice also.
> 
> Writing - Not very sure, whether I will cross 79 here . I wrote many best essays when I practised, but in the test not so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading - got 5 Filling the blanks ( R&W) on the trot initially and those were difficult ones.
> Reading Para was difficult and I am sure at least one is incorrect.
> 
> Speaking - This was okay but was always struggling to keep up the time.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the result in 24hours and am disappointed. I am sure the noise around me impacted the score.
> 
> L - 90
> R - 88
> S - 76
> W - 90
> 
> do you guys the procedure for reevaluation ?
Click to expand...


Looking at ur score, it seems u have a good command on ur english, however wanted to check if you Take any specific approach for Writing? I am consistently scoring ( real test) only 74, but rest of the aspects are above 85+.


----------



## lav2016

adckbj88 said:


> Looking at ur score, it seems u have a good command on ur english, however wanted to check if you Take any specific approach for Writing? I am consistently scoring ( real test) only 74, but rest of the aspects are above 85+.


What are your enabling scores.


----------



## FrozeN666

misecmisc said:


> What were your scores in speaking and reading and in enabling skills? Please tell. Thanks.


Reading 62
Speaking 66

Enabling:
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 54
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 80

I've no idea what i did wrong. 
Thanks !


----------



## kumarh02

Hi All,
I just scored 65+ in all modules of PTE Exam last week and wanted to share my experiences, especially with regards to the speaking section.
Before we deep-dive, some words about context or bigger picture is in order here:
I gave my first attempt at PTE towards end of Sep 2016 with very little preparation for the Speaking section – one apparent reason being overconfidence, and got following marks: 
L76/R78/S61/W85
Speaking score was very disappointing as my oratorical and presentation skills had been appreciated by several people over a rather long period of time.
Anyhow, I read in one of the books that each word should come out clearly, hence I started speaking slowly and loudly just to make sure that every word was clear.
Gave a mock test and surprise, surprise- speaking score dipped even further!
L77/R68/S53/W87
This was even more disappointing as the adopted technique had back-fired.
I have been scoring badly in Oral Fluency and pronunciation enabling skills.
After that, I did some research, changed my speaking technique and scored below marks in 2nd mock test as follows:
L86/R81/S79/W87
My final actual PTE test result turned out to be:
L89/R76/S66/W90
Here are the set of learnings and guidance which had deployed in Mock Test 2 and 2nd Actual PTE exam for improving my Speaking score:
1)	Record your voice using your laptop sound Recorder or mobile phone and listen it over and over again
2)	Listen carefully to the Sample Response and it’s detailed analysis in the Official Offline Practice Test. This will help you figure out how far you are off from the expectation of the PTE Computer program
3)	Try to figure out what can be the problem areas – in my case, I could figure out that the program was probably interpreting my voice as ‘staccato’ that is each sound sharply separated from others
4)	There are hundreds of guidance all over the Internet, however please try to refer sample recordings from office PTE guide – try to stick as much as possible to the Official ‘source of truth’!
Here are some general Dos and Dont’s for Speaking section compiled from ‘Part_1_Speaking_PTEA_Practice_Test’ which itself is detailed analysis of various responses in PTE ‘Offline Practice Test’ and which I have tried to adopt and apply in my last two (successful) tests:
Dos
1)	Maintain a conversational rate of speech – this is very, very important!
2)	Try to achieve good, meaningful phrasing – not easy though, requires lot of practice
3)	Smooth word emphasis
4)	Correct word level stress
5)	Correct Sentence level stress
Dont’s
1)	Staccato speech  each sound is sharply detached from others
2)	Repetitions, False Start or hesitations
3)	Irregular phrasing
4)	Slow, labored speech
5)	Incorrect pronunciation of vowels and consonants
6)	Long-pauses
7)	Uneven pace of speech
8)	Omission or Insertion of word
Some more Dos and Don’ts for Describe Image:
Dos
1)	Discuss major aspect & relationship between elements
2)	Be fluent and spontaneous
3)	Smooth flow of language
4)	Pronunciation is clear and natural
5)	No grammatical errors
6)	Display good control of grammatical structure
7)	Remember: The program is looking out for long run of language with even tempo
8)	Ensure good timing – around 34-37 seconds
Don’ts
1)	Disorganized description
2)	Hesitation and long pauses
3)	Conspicuous search for words
Here are some words on the mental preparation part with regards speaking section: Please understand that getting low score in PTE Speaking section is no way a measure or reflection of how your speaking is viewed and perceived in real life – it is just a way one particular Computer program is measuring you based on some pre-defined parameters.
Please do not lose hope or morale and keep trying.. All the Best! 


----------



## misecmisc

FrozeN666 said:


> Reading 62
> Speaking 66
> 
> Enabling:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 54
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 80
> 
> I've no idea what i did wrong.
> Thanks !


Your pronunciation score is great. I have given the 2 practice tests 2 times and 1 real test and the highest score in pronunciation which I got in all these tests was in my first practice test, which was 64 and after that its below 50.

Are you a native English speaker? Seems like your pronunciation is very good. So in read aloud section, did you read the text with proper intonation and understanding the meaning of the text?

As far as your written scores are concerned, did you write something off topic in any essay?

I am still struggling to score 65 in all sections, specially speaking and reading sections, so my position is more worse than you. Keep practicing.

May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

@kumarh02: Thanks for your insightful post above. Can you also please tell your enabling scores in your practice tests and real tests for oral fluency and pronunciation? Thanks. Also what to do if after reaching the test center we find the whole room is filled with full capacity - what to do for speaking section then - would reading very loudly would help - but the problem is the test instructors say that if you speak too loudly which is disturbing another candidate and the other candidate complains about it, then they would give 2 warnings and after that raise an incident against you for your shouting? So what to do for speaking section in real test - does speaking loudly really matters - or - can we speak at our normal voice level? Any suggestions here please. Thanks again.


----------



## lav2016

uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


----------



## FrozeN666

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


Thanks a lot !

I think my problem was that i didn't finish the whole sentence in one breath. I was focusing so much on pronouncing every word correctly and that affected my oral fluency.

I always thought that if i say the whole sentence in 1 breath, that would be considered as speaking too fast. But as the member above achieved 90 i would definitely take this approach and see how it goes.

Will keep you guys updated. Together we are stronger !


----------



## misecmisc

FrozeN666 said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> I think my problem was that i didn't finish the whole sentence in one breath. I was focusing so much on pronouncing every word correctly and that affected my oral fluency.
> 
> I always thought that if i say the whole sentence in 1 breath, that would be considered as speaking too fast. But as the member above achieved 90 i would definitely take this approach and see how it goes.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated. Together we are stronger !


When are you planning to take your next real test?


----------



## tkbiswas

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


Hi Lav2016,
This audio is a very helpful resource for us. 
I have one small query regarding speaking. I was checking your signature and found out you have improved a lot in your 3rd attempt that 2nd one. So, is it fully via changing the pace and intonation? Or you have focused more on content?
The reason I am asking is, I follow the technique to speak fluently ignoring the content little bit, but not off the topic. I don't explain all the points of the graph or in letter lecture. Just point out the main 2-3 point. Is it a good practice or should I try to focus on content?
I guess, due to oral fluency and pronunciation I lost marks. Could you please let me know your technique and enabling scores?
My enabling scores are as below: 
1st attempt: Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 57, Pronunciation 64
2nd attempt: Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 67, Pronunciation 68
Please check my signature for actual marks.

Any info will be very much helpful.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## misecmisc

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


I think this time I am going to focus on intonation and stress. I will see how I will score in speaking section, as reading too fast is not helping me, as I naturally speak too fast.


----------



## menikhlesh

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


How to listen to this file.
Do I need to convert this file. Please help


----------



## tkbiswas

menikhlesh said:


> How to listen to this file.
> Do I need to convert this file. Please help


Hi,
Open this file in MS Word and then you will find one audio file inserted in that. Double click on that file and windows media player will play the audio file.


----------



## akil_sp

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


Hi lav2016,

Thank you. I will follow the same strategy.

Thanks


----------



## menikhlesh

My score for the PTE scored test A (not actual PTEA) is as :

L : 65
R :70
S:60
W:71

Enabling Score 

Grammar :83
Oral fluency:59
Pronunciation:48
Spelling:38
Vocab :66
written discourse : 90

Please help how to go further, I am confused. I am not sure how in 2 weeks my score can be increased.


----------



## menikhlesh

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


Hi Lav,

Thanks
Can you please provide similar recording for describe image or retell lecture section as I want to understanding where i am lagging in pronunciation and oral freq.


----------



## Sydsider16au

quantum07 said:


> Anyone in Mumbai in need of free help can contact me. I have plenty of materials with me to share and can also give you tips on how to score 79+ in every module.
> 
> All the best to everyone sitting for PTE


I need help in PTE, have done 2 PTE mock test plus did PTE twice as well results are
L/R/S/W 61/57/62/57 - mock 1
L/R/S/W 64/61/64/60 - mock 2
L/R/S/W 59/69/54/62 - PTE test 1 over all 62
L/R/S/W 60/71/71/62 - PTE test 2 over all 64

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## misecmisc

Sydsider16au said:


> I need help in PTE, have done 2 PTE mock test plus did PTE twice as well results are
> L/R/S/W 61/57/62/57 - mock 1
> L/R/S/W 64/61/64/60 - mock 2
> L/R/S/W 59/69/54/62 - PTE test 1 over all 62
> L/R/S/W 60/71/71/62 - PTE test 2 over all 64
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


What were your scores in your 2 real tests in enabling skills?


----------



## Sydsider16au

misecmisc said:


> What were your scores in your 2 real tests in enabling skills?


Enabling:
Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 77
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 7
Written Discourse 60

I also have problem taking notes 
Thanks !


----------



## Sydsider16au

Sydsider16au said:


> Enabling:
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 77
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 7
> Written Discourse 60
> 
> I also have problem taking notes
> Thanks !


Enabling:
Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 77
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 78
Written Discourse 60


----------



## thepirate

Thanks for this @lav2016.

Your suggestion on 'retell lecture' template and speaking speed has been instrumental in bringing my speaking score to 89/87. A big thank for that too 

I have a question regarding essay. How important it is to cover both the aspect of the essay like negative and positive side. I have seen many posts which suggest that both sides of the essay should be covered while some claims, choose a side and explain that. Can you throw some light on that as well



lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


----------



## menikhlesh

thepirate said:


> Thanks for this @lav2016.
> 
> Your suggestion on 'retell lecture' template and speaking speed has been instrumental in bringing my speaking score to 89/87. A big thank for that too
> 
> I have a question regarding essay. How important it is to cover both the aspect of the essay like negative and positive side. I have seen many posts which suggest that both sides of the essay should be covered while some claims, choose a side and explain that. Can you throw some light on that as well


Hi pirate

pls post your speaking tech and tips for repeat sentence


----------



## thepirate

menikhlesh said:


> Hi pirate
> 
> pls post your speaking tech and tips for repeat sentence


Actually, for repeat sentence, try to remember as much as possible and say it. Try writing first letter of words, if you can do it. Practice and practice.


----------



## abhishek5855

While on "read aloud" click next as soon as you are done reading and dont wait for the silence of 3 seconds to shut it off. While in the "describe image" never press next, let the time elapse, just keep speaking.


----------



## utchey

Hello everyone

Please I really need tips and help on how to crack this pte summarize written test I have written this exam twice and my score is very low in written. Used all the YouTube lectures and e2 language tips although didn't buy any mock test I really need help as am trying to apply for NT as 489 this test is the only thing in my way. 
My scores goes like this first one L57,S69,R56,W57 written disclosure 51,grammar 33,spelling 51,pronouncation 69 oral fluency 60, the 2nd one is L60,R63,S71 and W57 here my writing disclosure dropped to 20 and grammar 43 others where above 60.

Please I need just 65 in all any help or tips whatever will be highly appreciated as I am planning to retake again on the 29th of this month.

Thank you.


----------



## Ash144

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Iam entirely new to this forum/website. I watched this thread today and i feel delighted to see various learned and professional people. My big Hello to all.
> About me:
> My name's Abhishek Mahajan .
> Age 31
> Applying for 221111 Accountant
> I have the following educational qualifications :
> 1. Completed B.com in 2006 June
> 2. Completed CA in 2013 July
> 3. Completed CPA Aus (by clearing GSL & BPGA, so i have the Aus CPA degree) in 2016 july.
> 
> My PTE is L90, W90, S90 and R80.
> 
> So point wise:
> Age= 30 points
> PTE= 20 points
> Edu= 15 points (i hope)
> 
> Now, here is the confusion:
> After i completed my B.Com in 2006, i started with my Articleship in 2007. I completed my 3 years of articleship.
> Then afterwards i worked as an accountant and junior tax advisor with a taxation lawyer for 2 years.
> And then when i became a CA, i have been practicing till date (been 3+ years).
> My issue is that if i consider my articleship which is AFTER completing B.com, my experience goes upto 8+ years,
> -but if i Dont include articleship I get to about 5 years experience.
> -And if i ignore each and every work experience and just stick to the experience AFTER becoming a CA, its just 3+ years..
> Please advise me about the fate of my case.
> Thanks in advance.


I would suggest you to go for skill assessment, the assessing bodies are in better position to judge your experience and after positive assessment you can claim points. I reckon you'll get at least 5 or 10 points for experience and then your total points will raise from 65 to 70 or 75 along with the chances of invitation for both 189 and 190.

Could you please share your PTE writing tips, I am stuck in writing with 78 points.


----------



## lav2016

thepirate said:


> Thanks for this @lav2016.
> 
> Your suggestion on 'retell lecture' template and speaking speed has been instrumental in bringing my speaking score to 89/87. A big thank for that too
> 
> I have a question regarding essay. How important it is to cover both the aspect of the essay like negative and positive side. I have seen many posts which suggest that both sides of the essay should be covered while some claims, choose a side and explain that. Can you throw some light on that as well


For writing please read this as use this link for essay structures ->
IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures

5-6 types of essays, just follow the template. Content really doesnt matter. Use the "in conclusion" in the last para. 

https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/section/1/6/ -> check this for grammar. 

For summary, I would say pick couple of words from the passage (from the beginning, middle and end) and add it to ur summary. 

Also following this format helps in scoring high (if possible)->

This is a sample writing; nevertheless, it is a good example.


----------



## lav2016

menikhlesh said:


> Hi Lav,
> 
> Thanks
> Can you please provide similar recording for describe image or retell lecture section as I want to understanding where i am lagging in pronunciation and oral freq.


My only advice is speak fast. 

And u need to check your spelling, after writing in the test, please read through!

I think with these improvements you can score 79+


----------



## Devina2008

Any one struggling to get 79+ ?? I'm on the same line, so let's share some useful tips


----------



## lav2016

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Lav2016,
> This audio is a very helpful resource for us.
> I have one small query regarding speaking. I was checking your signature and found out you have improved a lot in your 3rd attempt that 2nd one. So, is it fully via changing the pace and intonation? Or you have focused more on content?
> The reason I am asking is, I follow the technique to speak fluently ignoring the content little bit, but not off the topic. I don't explain all the points of the graph or in letter lecture. Just point out the main 2-3 point. Is it a good practice or should I try to focus on content?
> I guess, due to oral fluency and pronunciation I lost marks. Could you please let me know your technique and enabling scores?
> My enabling scores are as below:
> 1st attempt: Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 57, Pronunciation 64
> 2nd attempt: Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 67, Pronunciation 68
> Please check my signature for actual marks.
> 
> Any info will be very much helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


Content wise -> 

Read aloud, read fast , believe me you will make mistakes only if you read slowly, practice reading fast. Check my sample technique. Try not missing. Out of all the read aloud questions in the test, i may have missed 1/2 words and I never paused.

repeat sentence -> say whatever you remember without pausing, Missing out is fine but pausing is not. Do not copy intonation. Quickly answer and click next

Describe image -> follow the template. talk in simple sentences. Yes content is not important. Speak anything that flashes about the graph. Dont pause! dont correct yourself. When you speak fast sometimes you may make grammatical errors, thats fine. Just finish your sentence.Always add conclusion. Click next as soon as you are done. Dont let the mic close.

Retell -> use a template, Pick as many words from the lecture and place it in your template . Always add conclusion.

Conclusion doesnt have to be meaningful. just say In conclusion the graph has stable values. This should also do.

Answer short question -> answer quickly and click next


----------



## lav2016

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question on Answer Short Question:
> If we say more than one word for an answer to a question, will it lead to deduction of marks?
> 
> One example: suppose the question is - where does a teacher teaches a student in a school? Suppose if I answer - "room, class, class-room" all the three words (of-course I will not say comma in the answer but just these 3 words), then will I get 0 mark for this answer or will I get full mark for this answer?
> 
> Means, is it safe or wrong to say more words which can be the possible answer? Any information here please. Thanks.


Yes, try a different approach in speaking. Fast isn't may be working for you.


----------



## chubs3

kumarh02 said:


> Hi All,
> I just scored 65+ in all modules of PTE Exam last week and wanted to share my experiences, especially with regards to the speaking section.
> Before we deep-dive, some words about context or bigger picture is in order here:
> I gave my first attempt at PTE towards end of Sep 2016 with very little preparation for the Speaking section – one apparent reason being overconfidence, and got following marks:
> L76/R78/S61/W85
> Speaking score was very disappointing as my oratorical and presentation skills had been appreciated by several people over a rather long period of time.
> Anyhow, I read in one of the books that each word should come out clearly, hence I started speaking slowly and loudly just to make sure that every word was clear.
> Gave a mock test and surprise, surprise- speaking score dipped even further!
> L77/R68/S53/W87
> This was even more disappointing as the adopted technique had back-fired.
> I have been scoring badly in Oral Fluency and pronunciation enabling skills.
> After that, I did some research, changed my speaking technique and scored below marks in 2nd mock test as follows:
> L86/R81/S79/W87
> My final actual PTE test result turned out to be:
> L89/R76/S66/W90
> Here are the set of learnings and guidance which had deployed in Mock Test 2 and 2nd Actual PTE exam for improving my Speaking score:
> 1)	Record your voice using your laptop sound Recorder or mobile phone and listen it over and over again
> 2)	Listen carefully to the Sample Response and it’s detailed analysis in the Official Offline Practice Test. This will help you figure out how far you are off from the expectation of the PTE Computer program
> 3)	Try to figure out what can be the problem areas – in my case, I could figure out that the program was probably interpreting my voice as ‘staccato’ that is each sound sharply separated from others
> 4)	There are hundreds of guidance all over the Internet, however please try to refer sample recordings from office PTE guide – try to stick as much as possible to the Official ‘source of truth’!
> Here are some general Dos and Dont’s for Speaking section compiled from ‘Part_1_Speaking_PTEA_Practice_Test’ which itself is detailed analysis of various responses in PTE ‘Offline Practice Test’ and which I have tried to adopt and apply in my last two (successful) tests:
> Dos
> 1)	Maintain a conversational rate of speech – this is very, very important!
> 2)	Try to achieve good, meaningful phrasing – not easy though, requires lot of practice
> 3)	Smooth word emphasis
> 4)	Correct word level stress
> 5)	Correct Sentence level stress
> Dont’s
> 1)	Staccato speech  each sound is sharply detached from others
> 2)	Repetitions, False Start or hesitations
> 3)	Irregular phrasing
> 4)	Slow, labored speech
> 5)	Incorrect pronunciation of vowels and consonants
> 6)	Long-pauses
> 7)	Uneven pace of speech
> 8)	Omission or Insertion of word
> Some more Dos and Don’ts for Describe Image:
> Dos
> 1)	Discuss major aspect & relationship between elements
> 2)	Be fluent and spontaneous
> 3)	Smooth flow of language
> 4)	Pronunciation is clear and natural
> 5)	No grammatical errors
> 6)	Display good control of grammatical structure
> 7)	Remember: The program is looking out for long run of language with even tempo
> 8)	Ensure good timing – around 34-37 seconds
> Don’ts
> 1)	Disorganized description
> 2)	Hesitation and long pauses
> 3)	Conspicuous search for words
> Here are some words on the mental preparation part with regards speaking section: Please understand that getting low score in PTE Speaking section is no way a measure or reflection of how your speaking is viewed and perceived in real life – it is just a way one particular Computer program is measuring you based on some pre-defined parameters.
> Please do not lose hope or morale and keep trying.. All the Best! 


Hey Kumar,

You have good scores. Congrats mate!

And thanks for the tips.

Could you as well give some tips for writing?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, I gave my 4th try and the result is LRWS 58, 65, 62, 70
and Enable skills are follwoing
Grammar 64
Oral fluency 62
Pronounciation 64
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 62
written disclosure 90

I need the advise from seniors that how to improve and where to focus more and is there any specific strategy to improve listening scores. last time my spelling score was 60 and this time i was much focused but i got lesser.


----------



## Rameshnathan

*Auto-Submit - if the time is exhausted?*

Hello Frds,

I gave my first attempt by mid of this month, and the result was horrible (though i did well in predominately all the modules). 

I am just wondering, the auto-submit on the timed questions will submit the answers that I drafted before the time is exhausted or I must explicitly click on the "next" button to submit my answers? Otherwise, the session will be timed out and take it as "answered or Zero" please? 

The reason why I am asking is that I was waiting for the timers to be closed on the questions, such as summarize text in both modules, by having a speculation that it will take it once it's exhausted. 

Could you kindly advise if this is the case and could have been the reason for losing marks in such timed questions please?

Regards, Ram..


----------



## harmeets87

*Best of Luck*



vasanth240 said:


> From the attachment you can notice my PTE A scores for L/R/S/W are 81/68/87/76. I have submitted EoI 189 and 190 with 60+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 5 for ACS assessed skill + 10 for Language) for 261111(ICT BA) job code.
> 
> Now, we know that 60+5 is insufficient to get an invite. I am aiming to reattempt PTE A on 22nd November. I have started to prepare again.
> 
> I think I am missing some basic understanding or idea on the Reading section as I feel it is tough for me. However I have noticed that people ace this Reading section like a star. I would humbly request my fellow mates here in this forum to help me out reach my goal of 79+ in all the section.
> 
> I am confident enough on the other two section but left with improvements in the Reading and Writing sections.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Also, I have read through many past pages and found information and links scattered in a wide spectra. Please could some one just paste all the possible links that they have handy in the upcoming post so that I can save some time. Sorry if I bother much.


Best of luck @vasanth240. Hope you get the desired result this time.


----------



## misecmisc

Well, I gave my second real test. Waiting for the results. Not much hopeful. As last time I was hoping to get good marks, but rather got a slap on my face with the result and so even dropped the Aus PR idea totally. But due to the moral support and help of the friends in this thread, I gave the second real test today. Today's test was more easier than my first test. But speaking section has always slapped me. So this time, no hope. Let me see what result comes out for my second real test.


----------



## abhishek5855

Best of luck. Dont lose hope. Its a computer test, you never know when u might have fooled the machine! (Y)


----------



## misecmisc

harmeets87 said:


> Best of luck @vasanth240. Hope you get the desired result this time.


@vasanth240: All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## Melodies7788

Whoaaaa 65 points cannot get invitation?

Well, do you guys apply by yourself or through agent?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Melodies7788 said:


> Whoaaaa 65 points cannot get invitation?
> 
> Well, do you guys apply by yourself or through agent?


hi melodies7788,

Could you please elaborate on your query ? What is the sol category you refer here and What is your points breakdown? please advise. 

Applying through agents or on their own - we have mixed people here. Few apply on their own and few apply through agents. It depends on every individual. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Well, I gave my second real test. Waiting for the results. Not much hopeful. As last time I was hoping to get good marks, but rather got a slap on my face with the result and so even dropped the Aus PR idea totally. But due to the moral support and help of the friends in this thread, I gave the second real test today. Today's test was more easier than my first test. But speaking section has always slapped me. So this time, no hope. Let me see what result comes out for my second real test.


Best wishes ! I wish you crack the exam this time with your target scores. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi, I gave my 4th try and the result is LRWS 58, 65, 62, 70
> and Enable skills are follwoing
> Grammar 64
> Oral fluency 62
> Pronounciation 64
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 62
> written disclosure 90
> 
> I need the advise from seniors that how to improve and where to focus more and is there any specific strategy to improve listening scores. last time my spelling score was 60 and this time i was much focused but i got lesser.


Have you given 4 real tests or 4 practice tests?


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> Best wishes ! I wish you crack the exam this time with your target scores.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am not hopeful. But anyways, thanks for your wishes.


----------



## sadduaks

lav2016 said:


> uploading correct speaking technique. unbelievably this is how i spoke and scored 90. And previously using intonation and loud and clear technique I was stuck between 55-65


Hi lav, this sounds interesting as most of the people say that you should not be speaking like a robot and that is what you exactly did. I am planning to use your technique day after tomorrow. I hope it works for me too :fingerscrossed:

Just a quick one: How far it is applicable to describe image and re-tell lecture?


----------



## imanick

*All the best!*



sadduaks said:


> Hi lav, this sounds interesting as most of the people say that you should not be speaking like a robot and that is what you exactly did. I am planning to use your technique day after tomorrow. I hope it works for me too :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Just a quick one: How far it is applicable to describe image and re-tell lecture?


Hi SADDUAKS: Please let me know how it went and how much did you score? If the results are out by Nov 24..please do let me know!


----------



## imanick

*Hi*



thepirate said:


> Thanks for this @lav2016.
> 
> Your suggestion on 'retell lecture' template and speaking speed has been instrumental in bringing my speaking score to 89/87. A big thank for that too
> 
> I have a question regarding essay. How important it is to cover both the aspect of the essay like negative and positive side. I have seen many posts which suggest that both sides of the essay should be covered while some claims, choose a side and explain that. Can you throw some light on that as well


Hi thepirate,

did you speak fast ? Can you attach a sample ? you scored 89 in practice test ?
where was ur Mic placed ?


----------



## awais_666

anyone looking for a practice test 1 from ptepractice website? i have one unused


----------



## alex.fatu

It may help me ..


----------



## ashishn

Can you share the speaking technique audio again? For some reason, it is not playing. I tried converting to mp3 format.


----------



## Melodies7788

ksrikanthh said:


> hi melodies7788,
> 
> Could you please elaborate on your query ? What is the sol category you refer here and What is your points breakdown? please advise.
> 
> Applying through agents or on their own - we have mixed people here. Few apply on their own and few apply through agents. It depends on every individual.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well... my query whether should I use agent or not...


Accountant 22111
189 65 point
190 70 point

Overall I think my case pretty straight forward except I used to have medical history.. I'm a cancer survivor remission for 6 months. Now wondering it is better apply through agent or by myself.... ???


----------



## aussiedream87

awais_666 said:


> anyone looking for a practice test 1 from ptepractice website? i have one unused


If its still available please let me know.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Timing in listening section seems to be sufficient.


@sumitgupta22: Correction to my above suggestion for listening section, please. Actually when I gave my first real test, I had I think if I remember correctly nearly 5 min left after finishing the last question in listening section, so I suggested the above based on my first real test experience. But now in the second real test, I missed on the last question. What happened was somehow when I was answering the second last question, I was in the thinking that this was the last question - don't know why I screwed up myself at the last stage, may be my bad luck, anyways in the last week I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR, so whatever happens with me now is ok with me. Then when I answered the second last question and clicked next in the impression that the listening section would be over, then surprise, surprise came a new question which was the last question and I felt what a disaster I have done by spending more time in the second last question, and so I missed the last question completely. So my suggestion now for listening section, based on my second real test, is - keep a watch on the remaining time and the number of remaining questions. Time may not be sufficient for listening section. So try to answer the listening questions fast.

All the best to you and may you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

sadduaks said:


> Hi lav, this sounds interesting as most of the people say that you should not be speaking like a robot and that is what you exactly did. I am planning to use your technique day after tomorrow. I hope it works for me too :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Just a quick one: How far it is applicable to describe image and re-tell lecture?


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

imanick said:


> Hi SADDUAKS: Please let me know how it went and how much did you score? If the results are out by Nov 24..please do let me know!


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## sadduaks

imanick said:


> Hi SADDUAKS: Please let me know how it went and how much did you score? If the results are out by Nov 24..please do let me know!


Sure will do that


----------



## sadduaks

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


Thank you my friend but i don't think that i will be able to achieve my desired score this time around ... No conviction ...may be some other day


----------



## misecmisc

sadduaks said:


> Thank you my friend but i don't think that i will be able to achieve my desired score this time around ... No conviction ...may be some other day


Don't lose hope. At least I have heard that miracles happen. So be optimistic and give your best. All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## az1610

any tips for improving pronunciation score from 70 to 85+??


----------



## sadduaks

misecmisc said:


> Don't lose hope. At least I have heard that miracles happen. So be optimistic and give your best. All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


Not that i am loosing hope but my preparation is not just up to the mark where i can think of achieving my desired score. Though I will put in my best efforts as always and yes Miracles do happen


----------



## imanick

Hi awais can u pls pm me .. my exam is tomorrow. I will make use of it


----------



## 1317842

Rameshnathan said:


> Hello Frds,
> 
> I gave my first attempt by mid of this month, and the result was horrible (though i did well in predominately all the modules).
> 
> I am just wondering, the auto-submit on the timed questions will submit the answers that I drafted before the time is exhausted or I must explicitly click on the "next" button to submit my answers? Otherwise, the session will be timed out and take it as "answered or Zero" please?
> 
> The reason why I am asking is that I was waiting for the timers to be closed on the questions, such as summarize text in both modules, by having a speculation that it will take it once it's exhausted.
> 
> Could you kindly advise if this is the case and could have been the reason for losing marks in such timed questions please?
> 
> Regards, Ram..


well ,Ram, i realized that pte is not just about knowing English, it takes some of the tricks and tips to clear it. you made mistake by not knowing the software and test format, you learnt english very well but forgot to learn about the format.
so if the time is over everything you have written will be submitted automatically. dont make draft in writing coz time is very less. I suggest buy scored tests from pte, read 2-3 common books on pte. watch videos, make yourself aware about format and scoring criteria of pte coz computer is bound to that and it cant be flexible like humans.
dont wait after you completed the task just click next. if speaking requires u to speak for 40 sec then speak for whole 40 sec in re tell and describe image. if you finished after 25 sec in re tell just repeat what you have said earlier.
dont bother too much regarding content.
hope it helps and please dont take the test again without familiarizing yourself with format and scoring criteria.
 all the best


----------



## 1317842

Melodies7788 said:


> Well... my query whether should I use agent or not...
> 
> 
> Accountant 22111
> 189 65 point
> 190 70 point
> 
> Overall I think my case pretty straight forward except I used to have medical history.. I'm a cancer survivor remission for 6 months. Now wondering it is better apply through agent or by myself.... ???


hey, congrats for beating cancer, wishing you a good health. 
you dont need to hire an agent coz most of the time they worry about communicable diseases not chronic illnesses. moreover you are going to have medicare so they won't create an issue of insurance.
i would say you should talk to the hospital staff before booking medical exam and ask them what will be the procedure in this case. but dont worry they cant refuse your case based on your medical history which is not communicable.
 TC


----------



## az1610

navjotbrar said:


> hii, watch my youtube videos writing tips by 90 scorer, and i know you will definitely improve just give it a try. secondly buy 2 scored tests for sure. they help you preparing well. i ll be uploading a video on summarize text soon untill den pm your email to me i ll send my powerpoint presentation to you.


thanks for your videos..hopefully i will score more than 79 in writing this time
kindly clarify
in my last attempt..my writing score was 76
enabling scores
grammar 78
vocab 90
spelling 73
W.D 90

but still i scored less than 79...was it due to content or is there something else??


----------



## az1610

navjotbrar said:


> hii, watch my youtube videos writing tips by 90 scorer, and i know you will definitely improve just give it a try. secondly buy 2 scored tests for sure. they help you preparing well. i ll be uploading a video on summarize text soon untill den pm your email to me i ll send my powerpoint presentation to you.


in speaking you moved from 47 to 89..
any tips and tricks??

i am stuck around 75-80 in speaking..i usually score 80+ in oral fluency but pronunciation score never crosses 65 mark.
i guess if i am able to improve pronunciation..only a little bit..i will comfortably score 79+


----------



## 1317842

az1610 said:


> thanks for your videos..hopefully i will score more than 79 in writing this time
> kindly clarify
> in my last attempt..my writing score was 76
> enabling scores
> grammar 78
> vocab 90
> spelling 73
> W.D 90
> 
> but still i scored less than 79...was it due to content or is there something else??


i guess may be any other section affected your writing score, coz according to these scores you must have scored above 79, is there any other section in which u got very less marks? or section like fill in the blanks in reading and listening, and write from dictation?
did you make first letter capital in these too?
dont worry in writing you will score just dont change your format now coz u are already perfect in writing.


----------



## 1317842

sadduaks said:


> Thank you my friend but i don't think that i will be able to achieve my desired score this time around ... No conviction ...may be some other day


PTE is always unpredictable, i failed it when i was 200% sure that i did great and passed it when i was so hopeless and thought i can never crack it. so dont lose hope dont b too panic just keep calm and keep on taking this test coz when you clear it no matters in 10-20 attempts the results are gonna be fruitful and you can earn this money afterwards.   i understand the frustration but i got through it. i wish you luck and dont lose hope.


----------



## az1610

navjotbrar said:


> i guess may be any other section affected your writing score, coz according to these scores you must have scored above 79, is there any other section in which u got very less marks? or section like fill in the blanks in reading and listening, and write from dictation?
> did you make first letter capital in these too?
> dont worry in writing you will score just dont change your format now coz u are already perfect in writing.


 my last ateempt score...L/S/W/R 80/82/72/86
your feedback..

secondly..in essay..is it necessary to describe both the sides?
or stick to one side and explain will also work?


----------



## 1317842

misecmisc said:


> Well, I gave my second real test. Waiting for the results. Not much hopeful. As last time I was hoping to get good marks, but rather got a slap on my face with the result and so even dropped the Aus PR idea totally. But due to the moral support and help of the friends in this thread, I gave the second real test today. Today's test was more easier than my first test. But speaking section has always slapped me. So this time, no hope. Let me see what result comes out for my second real test.


i can understand your frustration, believe me i got through the same sort of emotions, i lost hope when despite good english i could not get good marks. but i recommend do not lose hope and give up your dream of moving to aus, just keep on taking the test, no matters 10 times or 20, i know you ll waste 2 lacs on it but it will be worth it. you can earn them back, do not give up, keep on preparing and taking the test. i was so depressed when i failed by 4-5 marks but now i realize that taking it again was my best decision. again i am repeating- do not stop.
all the best.


----------



## Adnan0345

navjotbrar said:


> you really need to check your spellings, i would say watch my youtue videos on writing tips by 90 scorer, you will get good marks in writing, your listening marks are also less coz you might have maid spelling errors in write from dictation, and fill in the blanks in listening section.
> listening is easy, next time don't panic or be nervous. make sure you note down imp points on your note book, and while filling the blanks do not directly type, write on note book first then type. hope it helps


Thanks for your valuable suggestion. but do you have any suggestion to improve listenning and also do you have any idea that mainly listenning section depends on what. I am really struggling with spellings because last time i was more focused on my spellings and checked twice but really unable to identify where I did the major mistake. I need some suggestions or tricks. I am planning to appear on 8th December again.
For writing section I followed the steven fernandez format. but in wiriting my score is still 62. just let me know one thing if i my spelling score more than 60 then what would be my writing score with the same enabling skills. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Rameshnathan

navjotbrar said:


> well ,Ram, i realized that pte is not just about knowing English, it takes some of the tricks and tips to clear it. you made mistake by not knowing the software and test format, you learnt english very well but forgot to learn about the format.
> so if the time is over everything you have written will be submitted automatically. dont make draft in writing coz time is very less. I suggest buy scored tests from pte, read 2-3 common books on pte. watch videos, make yourself aware about format and scoring criteria of pte coz computer is bound to that and it cant be flexible like humans.
> dont wait after you completed the task just click next. if speaking requires u to speak for 40 sec then speak for whole 40 sec in re tell and describe image. if you finished after 25 sec in re tell just repeat what you have said earlier.
> dont bother too much regarding content.
> hope it helps and please dont take the test again without familiarizing yourself with format and scoring criteria.
> all the best



Thanks a lot for your valuable advise. Yes, I will take the scored tests in different occasion and scrutinize myself where I am before I give the next attempt. I would have to clear this exam as quickly as possible in order to get the invite before march, as I will lose 5 points after that.. 

Do you have any tips for the repeat sentence please? As i am struggling to remember the long sentences and missing out the words. I just realized that this module is the major contributor in speaking. 

Thanks again... Ram.


----------



## misecmisc

navjotbrar said:


> i can understand your frustration, believe me i got through the same sort of emotions, i lost hope when despite good english i could not get good marks. but i recommend do not lose hope and give up your dream of moving to aus, just keep on taking the test, no matters 10 times or 20, i know you ll waste 2 lacs on it but it will be worth it. you can earn them back, do not give up, keep on preparing and taking the test. i was so depressed when i failed by 4-5 marks but now i realize that taking it again was my best decision. again i am repeating- do not stop.
> all the best.


Thanks for your uplifting post. So if I target for 20 attempts, then since I have given my real test only 2 times till now, it means I have still 18 more attempts to try - this seems to be a good news. Let me see what result I get for my second test. Then based on it, I will plan for the third test accordingly. Seems like I have a long road to walk on. So whenever I will feel morally down, I will come back to you all friends for your moral support again. Thanks to all the friends in this thread. It has been so nice meeting you all, though virtually.


----------



## 1317842

Rameshnathan said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable advise. Yes, I will take the scored tests in different occasion and scrutinize myself where I am before I give the next attempt. I would have to clear this exam as quickly as possible in order to get the invite before march, as I will lose 5 points after that..
> 
> Do you have any tips for the repeat sentence please? As i am struggling to remember the long sentences and missing out the words. I just realized that this module is the major contributor in speaking.
> 
> Thanks again... Ram.


i write first letter of each word in this, but dont worry about it too much if you skipped 2-3 it doesnt impact your score so much. and speak whatever you heard for example they said this is a good book. if you said 'is a good' you will get 2 marks coz more than 50% words are in correct sequence. and if u said 'is a' then also you ll get 1 mark. so speak whatever u heard but in correct sequence.


----------



## 1317842

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your uplifting post. So if I target for 20 attempts, then since I have given my real test only 2 times till now, it means I have still 18 more attempts to try - this seems to be a good news. Let me see what result I get for my second test. Then based on it, I will plan for the third test accordingly. Seems like I have a long road to walk on. So whenever I will feel morally down, I will come back to you all friends for your moral support again. Thanks to all the friends in this thread. It has been so nice meeting you all, though virtually.


it wont take 20 attempts,,,dont worry, i wish you clear this time. if not in worst case you ll clear in 4-5 attempts so dont let your self esteem go down, coz it does not mean your english is bad. all the best for your result.


----------



## 1317842

az1610 said:


> in speaking you moved from 47 to 89..
> any tips and tricks??
> 
> i am stuck around 75-80 in speaking..i usually score 80+ in oral fluency but pronunciation score never crosses 65 mark.
> i guess if i am able to improve pronunciation..only a little bit..i will comfortably score 79+


just try to speak clearly , it happens when your fluency is so good. we sometimes miss some words while talking fast. try google speech to text to check your pronun. and place microphone little bit higher than nose.
you will score good dont worry.


----------



## chubs3

navjotbrar said:


> just try to speak clearly , it happens when your fluency is so good. we sometimes miss some words while talking fast. try google speech to text to check your pronun. and place microphone little bit higher than nose.
> you will score good dont worry.


Hey Navjotbar,

You have got good scores man. Congrats.

Could you give some tips for writing?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## verdikt

Hey guys,

I'm attempting my first PTE exam this Thursday. I was wondering if anyone could help me out in a couple things:

1) Does anyone have tips on doing essays or summarizing the text in one sentence? I'm usually good in it, but I don't know what the examiners usually look out for.
2) One of the criterias in Describe image and Retell lecture is the capability in conclusions/implications. Does that mean we have to assume what the figure could possibly tell the reader? Or do we just need to conclude with a statement summarizing what the figure tells us?
3) I've heard time constraints in Reading sections are usually bad since the timing varies; is that usually the case?

Thank you very much, and good luck to all those who will be doing it soon!


----------



## sadduaks

navjotbrar said:


> PTE is always unpredictable, i failed it when i was 200% sure that i did great and passed it when i was so hopeless and thought i can never crack it. so dont lose hope dont b too panic just keep calm and keep on taking this test coz when you clear it no matters in 10-20 attempts the results are gonna be fruitful and you can earn this money afterwards.   i understand the frustration but i got through it. i wish you luck and dont lose hope.


Thanks for encouraging. I haven't lost my hope or motivation and will not leave it until and unless I achieve my aim even if it takes 20 attempts as you said. I have gone through some trauma off late which has hampered my skills but having said that I will bounce back strongly. 

I was under impression that that PTE is an English test but i was wrong. Having appeared for a few times and after going through all these blocks, now i can safely say that it requires many other skills too. Anyways I am in process of learning the tricks of trade and soon i will be back on track. 

The only miserable part of this exam is that I have to drive 270kms to and fro to appear for the test. It kills me mentally bedore the test :frusty:


----------



## az1610

:croc:


sadduaks said:


> Thanks for encouraging. I haven't lost my hope or motivation and will not leave it until and unless I achieve my aim even if it takes 20 attempts as you said. I have gone through some trauma off late which has hampered my skills but having said that I will bounce back strongly.
> 
> I was under impression that that PTE is an English test but i was wrong. Having appeared for a few times and after going through all these blocks, now i can safely say that it requires many other skills too. Anyways I am in process of learning the tricks of trade and soon i will be back on track.
> 
> The only miserable part of this exam is that I have to drive 270kms to and fro to appear for the test. It kills me mentally bedore the test :frusty:


 and i have to fly to dubai for the test..on 27th november i will write my 3rd exam


----------



## 1317842

verdikt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm attempting my first PTE exam this Thursday. I was wondering if anyone could help me out in a couple things:
> 
> 1) Does anyone have tips on doing essays or summarizing the text in one sentence? I'm usually good in it, but I don't know what the examiners usually look out for.
> 2) One of the criterias in Describe image and Retell lecture is the capability in conclusions/implications. Does that mean we have to assume what the figure could possibly tell the reader? Or do we just need to conclude with a statement summarizing what the figure tells us?
> 3) I've heard time constraints in Reading sections are usually bad since the timing varies; is that usually the case?
> 
> Thank you very much, and good luck to all those who will be doing it soon!


hiiii, for writing, must must read the scoring criteria and write according to that. 
in essay
deal with the prompt + 
no spelling errors+ 
10 fancy words+ 
no repetition of words + 
grammar+ 
variety of sentences+ 
270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks.
in summary- there are 2-3 paragraphs i one item so always read last paragraph because it tells us about a central idea or any future implication of the topic. learn connectors and make sure the length should be between 30-40 words.

in speaking- just give a single sentence at the end stating the conclusion. and speak for whole 40 sec in describe image and re tell lecture, if you are short of content after 25 secs just paraphrase or repeat the same thing you have said earlier.
in reading they give you 30-35 min i guess, together for all items and you have to divide it. remaining time in speaking or writing doesn't add in reading time. 
all the best.


----------



## 1317842

az1610 said:


> :croc:
> 
> and i have to fly to dubai for the test..on 27th november i will write my 3rd exam


if you are close to your score then take accommodation there for a month and keep on taking these, if you are missing by 2-3 points in one section.


----------



## chubs3

navjotbrar said:


> hiiii, please watch my videos writing tips by 90 scorer on utube, i explained in a detailed manner. they ll help u definitely.


Thanks mate. Will check it out.


----------



## sadduaks

verdikt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm attempting my first PTE exam this Thursday. I was wondering if anyone could help me out in a couple things:
> 
> 1) Does anyone have tips on doing essays or summarizing the text in one sentence? I'm usually good in it, but I don't know what the examiners usually look out for.
> 2) One of the criterias in Describe image and Retell lecture is the capability in conclusions/implications. Does that mean we have to assume what the figure could possibly tell the reader? Or do we just need to conclude with a statement summarizing what the figure tells us?
> 3) I've heard time constraints in Reading sections are usually bad since the timing varies; is that usually the case?
> 
> Thank you very much, and good luck to all those who will be doing it soon!


Dear Verdikt,

I am not a pro by any means but will try to put my two cents on your queries:

1. For summarize written text, try to use synonyms of the key words used in the text. Don't try to write 60-70 words but just try to get near 30. Less words means to the point, less grammatical mistake which could improve your points. For essay i suggest you check out Navjot Brar's youtube link.
2. You should give a conclusion even if it doesn't makes any sense like To conclude the graph shows an increase trend of mobiles or whatever.. just try to accommodate this sentence before the time runs out.
3. Yes you should be careful with the time in reading section as sometimes in multiple choice type question you get a long text which eats up a lot of time.

good luck and i hope you achieve a favorable score


----------



## sadduaks

az1610 said:


> :croc:
> 
> and i have to fly to dubai for the test..on 27th november i will write my 3rd exam


All the best bro at least i don't have to get a visa to write the test


----------



## verdikt

navjotbrar said:


> hiiii, for writing, must must read the scoring criteria and write according to that.
> in essay
> deal with the prompt +
> no spelling errors+
> 10 fancy words+
> no repetition of words +
> grammar+
> variety of sentences+
> 270-290 words—that’s it above 80 marks.
> in summary- there are 2-3 paragraphs i one item so always read last paragraph because it tells us about a central idea or any future implication of the topic. learn connectors and make sure the length should be between 30-40 words.
> 
> in speaking- just give a single sentence at the end stating the conclusion. and speak for whole 40 sec in describe image and re tell lecture, if you are short of content after 25 secs just paraphrase or repeat the same thing you have said earlier.
> in reading they give you 30-35 min i guess, together for all items and you have to divide it. remaining time in speaking or writing doesn't add in reading time.
> all the best.


Thanks to all for responding! That was very quick. Could I ask where can I find the prompt and said video? I have tried going through this thread, but couldnt find much.


----------



## Melodies7788

navjotbrar said:


> hey, congrats for beating cancer, wishing you a good health.
> you dont need to hire an agent coz most of the time they worry about communicable diseases not chronic illnesses. moreover you are going to have medicare so they won't create an issue of insurance.
> i would say you should talk to the hospital staff before booking medical exam and ask them what will be the procedure in this case. but dont worry they cant refuse your case based on your medical history which is not communicable.
> TC




Thank you very much Navjotbrar..

Yeah i'm worried they would refuse my PR as I work so hard and reach this point...

I'm really hope that they will not reject me.


----------



## Melodies7788

navjotbrar said:


> i can understand your frustration, believe me i got through the same sort of emotions, i lost hope when despite good english i could not get good marks. but i recommend do not lose hope and give up your dream of moving to aus, just keep on taking the test, no matters 10 times or 20, i know you ll waste 2 lacs on it but it will be worth it. you can earn them back, do not give up, keep on preparing and taking the test. i was so depressed when i failed by 4-5 marks but now i realize that taking it again was my best decision. again i am repeating- do not stop.
> all the best.


Totally agree with navjotbrar statement...


----------



## az1610

navjotbrar said:


> if you are close to your score then take accommodation there for a month and keep on taking these, if you are missing by 2-3 points in one section.


i wish i could..but i am working in a seasonal industry..sugar mill..so can not take leave for a month..will try to ace the exam in my upcoming attempt.


----------



## Melodies7788

az1610 said:


> i wish i could..but i am working in a seasonal industry..sugar mill..so can not take leave for a month..will try to ace the exam in my upcoming attempt.


Then practice more before you take the exam...

Plus it is a good idea to get the pte score test before you go for real exam...


----------



## naveen1224

Hello Frnds,

I have given my PTE-A 3rd attempt. Hoping to clear this time 65+ in all sections.

Regards,
Naveen.


----------



## naveen1224

However, I am little bit concerned as I have clicked "Next button" as soon as I answered, during the speaking section (Read Aloud, One word answer, Repeat sentences). Will this effect my speaking score.?


----------



## misecmisc

naveen1224 said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> I have given my PTE-A 3rd attempt. Hoping to clear this time 65+ in all sections.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen.


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


Hello my friend , how are you ? 
Have you gotten results of the second exam ?


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> Hello my friend , how are you ?
> Will you be taking the exam again ?


Hi friend, I am fine. How are you? I gave my second real test. Waiting for its result. I am not hopeful this time. Let me see what result I get in my second test. As I already told that I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. So I am ok with whatever comes in my second test's result. Anyways, today I was motivated to give a total of 20 tries, so I will try to give the PTE-Academic tests 18 more times(if my persistence allows me to get 79+), as somebody suggested. After that your country  , will message you then. By the way, when are you planning to give your second real test? All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, I am fine. How are you? I gave my second real test. Waiting for its result. I am not hopeful this time. Let me see what result I get in my second test. As I already told that I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. So I am ok with whatever comes in my second test's result. Anyways, today I was motivated to give a total of 20 tries, so I will try to give the PTE-Academic tests 18 more times(if my persistence allows me to get 79+), as somebody suggested. After that your country  , will message you then. By the way, when are you planning to give your second real test? All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


just wanted to add that with this sheer determination and perseverance , i am sure one day you will crack PTE ! (way to go) (thumbs up) (keep up the spirit)


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> just wanted to add that with this sheer determination and perseverance , i am sure one day you will crack PTE ! (way to go) (thumbs up) (keep up the spirit)


Thanks friend. By the way, are you also planning to give your PTE-Academic real test again? If yes, then all the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. By the way, are you also planning to give your PTE-Academic real test again? If yes, then all the best to you. May you get your desired score.


 thank you very much for your wishes ! 

i am going to take the PTE-A real test by the end of dec or jan beginning.

this is the first time ! i am thinking to take the practise test gold kit in dec first week or second week ! let's see how it goes


----------



## ksrikanthh

Melodies7788 said:


> Well... my query whether should I use agent or not...
> 
> 
> Accountant 22111
> 189 65 point
> 190 70 point
> 
> Overall I think my case pretty straight forward except I used to have medical history.. I'm a cancer survivor remission for 6 months. Now wondering it is better apply through agent or by myself.... ???


firstly glad to hear that you are back to normal ! (you are an inspiration)

my suggestion : you can very well apply on your own if you are aware of the process (or) spend some time to explore and feel free to post your queries anytime in this forum. i am sure your clarifications would be resolved.

medical condition history : i don't see any impact here because i believe DIBP just looks for contagious diseases such as TB, HIV etc and considering your case i don't see any prob. i would also request other folks to share their inputs as well and request you to explore a bit on the official DIBP websites to just scan their inputs.


----------



## tkbiswas

lav2016 said:


> Content wise ->
> 
> Read aloud, read fast , believe me you will make mistakes only if you read slowly, practice reading fast. Check my sample technique. Try not missing. Out of all the read aloud questions in the test, i may have missed 1/2 words and I never paused.
> 
> repeat sentence -> say whatever you remember without pausing, Missing out is fine but pausing is not. Do not copy intonation. Quickly answer and click next
> 
> Describe image -> follow the template. talk in simple sentences. Yes content is not important. Speak anything that flashes about the graph. Dont pause! dont correct yourself. When you speak fast sometimes you may make grammatical errors, thats fine. Just finish your sentence.Always add conclusion. Click next as soon as you are done. Dont let the mic close.
> 
> Retell -> use a template, Pick as many words from the lecture and place it in your template . Always add conclusion.
> 
> Conclusion doesnt have to be meaningful. just say In conclusion the graph has stable values. This should also do.
> 
> Answer short question -> answer quickly and click next


Hi lav2016,
Thanks for your suggestion. I will try to apply those next time.
Anyway, following your advice, I have recorded one describe image answer and attached here. Could you please have a look and provide your feedback on that?

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, I am fine. How are you? I gave my second real test. Waiting for its result. I am not hopeful this time. Let me see what result I get in my second test. As I already told that I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. So I am ok with whatever comes in my second test's result. Anyways, today I was motivated to give a total of 20 tries, so I will try to give the PTE-Academic tests 18 more times(if my persistence allows me to get 79+), as somebody suggested. After that your country  , will message you then. By the way, when are you planning to give your second real test? All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


I'm fine thank you . I have been quite busy at work to think about the second test though I should start planning soon.
Sure message me whenever you are ready


----------



## Sammani

ksrikanthh said:


> thank you very much for your wishes !
> 
> i am going to take the PTE-A real test by the end of dec or jan beginning.
> 
> this is the first time ! i am thinking to take the practise test gold kit in dec first week or second week ! let's see how it goes




Hello,

As you already have 60 points, and 65 in 190, what's the purpose of retaking PTE test?


----------



## verdikt

Hey guys, I just did a mock exam test and it seems that I got 64 in Reading and 51 in Speaking, where my lowest factors seem to be Oral Fluency of 34 and Pronunciation at 27. How can that be possible, especially with Speaking? Could it be as a result of the microphone? Any tips on improving reading modules?


----------



## ksrikanthh

Sammani said:


> Hello,
> 
> As you already have 60 points, and 65 in 190, what's the purpose of retaking PTE test?


Hi samani,

Having 65 points with lesser experience for my category 261313 which is highly competitive is not required to procure an invite sometime soon. So people with lesser experience would have to figure out options to increase their points score in order to procure an invite as soon as possible. Also 2613x is a pro rated occupation. 

Feel free to add your thoughts ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mceci

Hi!

If anyone with Spanish as a first language? I want to be sure that PTE take into consideration Spanish accent... They told me that yes but I want to be sure and know about real experience.

Another question, Which app or website is good to practice speaking? Those who have a high score in speaking, which % of similarity do you have? I am very fluent however my speaking score is very low, under 40 with low scores in pronunciation and fluency as well... I dont know how to change this...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> Hello my friend , how are you ?
> Have you gotten results of the second exam ?


Hi All,
Got the result for my second real test. Surprise! Surprise! Surprise! Miracles do happen as a miracle happened with me, but it was only due to you all. I saw some improvement in my scores. L83R72S79W75 . But I observed one strange thing that it seems like number 72 has some affection for my reading section. Let me tell - I gave gold kit 2 practice tests, then one real test, then again 2 practice tests and second real test. My reading scores respectively were 72,72,72,65,72,72. You see this weirdness of constancy of 72 in reading section - so how should I improve in reading section? Please suggest. Anyways, my improvement in scores is because of you all only. If I go to Aus, then it will be only and only because of you all. If I do not get Aus PR, then it is ok with me as I have already accepted this fact in last week. Still I have 18 more tries to do, if my persistence allows me. I do not know how to thank you all, but from the bottom of my heart really thank you very much for all your help. I will be needing your help in future too, as the road still seems to be long for 79+. Thanks again for helping me dear friends.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Got the result for my second real test. Surprise! Surprise! Surprise! Miracles do happen. It happened with me, but it was only due to you all. I saw some improvement in my scores. L83R72S79W75 . But I observed one strange thing that it seems like number 72 has some affection for my reading section. Let me tell - I gave gold kit 2 practice tests, then one real test, then again 2 practice tests and second real test. My reading scores respectively were 72,72,72,65,72,72. You see this weirdness - how should I improve in reading section? Please suggest. Anyways, my improvement in scores is because of you all only. If I go to Aus, then it will be only and only because of you all. Thanks again for helping me dear friends.


This is great. Happy for you  your hard work , determination and perseverance would help you to go greater heights. Keep going 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

naveen1224 said:


> However, I am little bit concerned as I have clicked "Next button" as soon as I answered, during the speaking section (Read Aloud, One word answer, Repeat sentences). Will this effect my speaking score.?


Good luck hopefully you get your desire score!

No, should be no problem, I always click next after finish the task... it won't affect the score...


----------



## Melodies7788

ksrikanthh said:


> firstly glad to hear that you are back to normal ! (you are an inspiration)
> 
> my suggestion : you can very well apply on your own if you are aware of the process (or) spend some time to explore and feel free to post your queries anytime in this forum. i am sure your clarifications would be resolved.
> 
> medical condition history : i don't see any impact here because i believe DIBP just looks for contagious diseases such as TB, HIV etc and considering your case i don't see any prob. i would also request other folks to share their inputs as well and request you to explore a bit on the official DIBP websites to just scan their inputs.



Hi Ksrikanthh,
Thank you so much....!
I'm really grateful at the moment and I really feel this forum is awesome... 
Hope people that in this forum get their desire score and get the PR. 

Yes... while waiting for my assessment I've been doing research in regards of this..
And I found that although DIBP mentioned about the TB and HIV but there's mentioned that:

"Diseases or conditions that result in significant costs
No diseases or health conditions automatically result in a failure to meet the health requirement on significant cost grounds. This is because the likely costs will depend on the form and severity of the condition.
However, the five most common diseases that permanent visa applicants who have failed the health requirement have been identified with are:
intellectual impairment
HIV infection
functional impairment
renal disease or failure
cancer."

Government has increase the benchmark to $40,000 but i'm not sure how it works..

I'll keep doing the research and pray all the best...


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Got the result for my second real test. Surprise! Surprise! Surprise! Miracles do happen as a miracle happened with me, but it was only due to you all. I saw some improvement in my scores. L83R72S79W75 . But I observed one strange thing that it seems like number 72 has some affection for my reading section. Let me tell - I gave gold kit 2 practice tests, then one real test, then again 2 practice tests and second real test. My reading scores respectively were 72,72,72,65,72,72. You see this weirdness of constancy of 72 in reading section - so how should I improve in reading section? Please suggest. Anyways, my improvement in scores is because of you all only. If I go to Aus, then it will be only and only because of you all. If I do not get Aus PR, then it is ok with me as I have already accepted this fact in last week. Still I have 18 more tries to do, if my persistence allows me. I do not know how to thank you all, but from the bottom of my heart really thank you very much for all your help. I will be needing your help in future too, as the road still seems to be long for 79+. Thanks again for helping me dear friends.


First congratsss for your improvement...
Below statement is just out of my curiosity...
Well what's make you think and accept the fact that you might not be able to get Aus PR??? a little bit confuse... coz you say you will give another 18 more times to try PTE exam... If it is becoz of 79 than you think you won't be able to get your PR than it's weird coz I personally think your score is quite close to 79... you only need to work abit more on reading and writing.. that's it, I even think you might get your desire score soon after maybe another couple of trying...


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi Ksrikanthh,
> Thank you so much....!
> I'm really grateful at the moment and I really feel this forum is awesome...
> Hope people that in this forum get their desire score and get the PR.
> 
> Yes... while waiting for my assessment I've been doing research in regards of this..
> And I found that although DIBP mentioned about the TB and HIV but there's mentioned that:
> 
> "Diseases or conditions that result in significant costs
> No diseases or health conditions automatically result in a failure to meet the health requirement on significant cost grounds. This is because the likely costs will depend on the form and severity of the condition.
> However, the five most common diseases that permanent visa applicants who have failed the health requirement have been identified with are:
> intellectual impairment
> HIV infection
> functional impairment
> renal disease or failure
> cancer."
> 
> Government has increase the benchmark to $40,000 but i'm not sure how it works..
> 
> I'll keep doing the research and pray all the best...


May you be healthy and strong. May you get Aus PR soon.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> May you be healthy and strong. May you get Aus PR soon.



Thank you misecmisc, same wish goes to you!! Be positive and never give up!!


----------



## ksrikanthh

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi Ksrikanthh,
> Thank you so much....!
> I'm really grateful at the moment and I really feel this forum is awesome...
> Hope people that in this forum get their desire score and get the PR.
> 
> Yes... while waiting for my assessment I've been doing research in regards of this..
> And I found that although DIBP mentioned about the TB and HIV but there's mentioned that:
> 
> "Diseases or conditions that result in significant costs
> No diseases or health conditions automatically result in a failure to meet the health requirement on significant cost grounds. This is because the likely costs will depend on the form and severity of the condition.
> However, the five most common diseases that permanent visa applicants who have failed the health requirement have been identified with are:
> intellectual impairment
> HIV infection
> functional impairment
> renal disease or failure
> cancer."
> 
> Government has increase the benchmark to $40,000 but i'm not sure how it works..
> 
> I'll keep doing the research and pray all the best...


Good to hear that you are making progress  keep going 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

ksrikanthh said:


> Good to hear that you are making progress  keep going
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you wishing all the best for all of us...


----------



## verdikt

Hey guys, I would really appreciate it if someone could give me advice on what tasks should I be doing to improve my reading and speaking scores from the PTE mock test. I'm really nervous because this is the only PTE exam I can do this year 

(I need to get minimum 79 in each section)


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> First congratsss for your improvement...
> Below statement is just out of my curiosity...
> Well what's make you think and accept the fact that you might not be able to get Aus PR??? a little bit confuse... coz you say you will give another 18 more times to try PTE exam... If it is becoz of 79 than you think you won't be able to get your PR than it's weird coz I personally think your score is quite close to 79... you only need to work abit more on reading and writing.. that's it, I even think you might get your desire score soon after maybe another couple of trying...


It is because of requirement of 79+ , as it seems to be a hectic task, as I have seen many posts in this thread, where many friends just missed by 1 mark in one section. Comparing to them, I am far away as 2 sections of reading and writing are lagging. Moreover, speaking is a section which I can never rely on I think, as in my second test the speaking section went very well, still the score is 79 - you see just on the edge, one mark less and it would have been 78. Moreover, speaking section in my second test was very easy in comparison to my first test's speaking section. So on current ground reality, I am still left with 3 sections to improve. So it can be a long road ahead and may be 18 more tries even may not help.

I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 60 points. I am thinking of updating the EOI with 190 as well for 65 points. Life is strange as it can go wrong at the right time and future is uncertain, so I do not know whether I will get Aus PR. So in order to keep my mind relaxed, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. By the way, if I will get Aus PR, then it will be only and only due to the help and moral support of you all friends. Let me see what future has in store for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> 79+ seems to be a hectic task, as I have seen many posts in this thread, where many friends just missed by 1 mark in one section. Comparing to them, I am far away as 2 sections of reading and writing are lagging. Moreover, speaking is a section which I can never rely on I think, as in my second test the speaking section went very well, still the score is 79 - you see just on the edge, one mark less and it would have been 78. Moreover, speaking section in my second test was very easy in comparison to my first test's speaking section. So on current ground reality, I am still left with 3 sections to improve. So it can be a long road ahead and may be 18 more tries even may not help.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 60 points. I am thinking of updating the EOI with 190 as well for 65 points. Life is strange as it can go wrong at the right time and future is uncertain, so I do not know whether I will get Aus PR. So in order to keep my mind relaxed, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. By the way, if I will get Aus PR, then it will be only and only due to the help and moral support of you all friends. Let me see what future has in store for me. :fingerscrossed:


No worries. 
You will get 190 with 65 pts 

What is your overall years of experience and what is your acs experience ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## verdikt

misecmisc said:


> 79+ seems to be a hectic task, as I have seen many posts in this thread, where many friends just missed by 1 mark in one section. Comparing to them, I am far away as 2 sections of reading and writing are lagging. Moreover, speaking is a section which I can never rely on I think, as in my second test the speaking section went very well, still the score is 79 - you see just on the edge, one mark less and it would have been 78. Moreover, speaking section in my second test was very easy in comparison to my first test's speaking section. So on current ground reality, I am still left with 3 sections to improve. So it can be a long road ahead and may be 18 more tries even may not help.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 60 points. I am thinking of updating the EOI with 190 as well for 65 points. Life is strange as it can go wrong at the right time and future is uncertain, so I do not know whether I will get Aus PR. So in order to keep my mind relaxed, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. By the way, if I will get Aus PR, then it will be only and only due to the help and moral support of you all friends. Let me see what future has in store for me. :fingerscrossed:


Good luck, mate. Your English skills seems to be really good, as evident in your forum talk. I'm a student in Australia and I have seen far worse people with zero skills get permanent residency. You will definitely succeed and I have no doubt over it! Now get out there and kick ass because you will FOR CERTAIN get a PR! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> It is because of requirement of 79+ , as it seems to be a hectic task, as I have seen many posts in this thread, where many friends just missed by 1 mark in one section. Comparing to them, I am far away as 2 sections of reading and writing are lagging. Moreover, speaking is a section which I can never rely on I think, as in my second test the speaking section went very well, still the score is 79 - you see just on the edge, one mark less and it would have been 78. Moreover, speaking section in my second test was very easy in comparison to my first test's speaking section. So on current ground reality, I am still left with 3 sections to improve. So it can be a long road ahead and may be 18 more tries even may not help.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 60 points. I am thinking of updating the EOI with 190 as well for 65 points. Life is strange as it can go wrong at the right time and future is uncertain, so I do not know whether I will get Aus PR. So in order to keep my mind relaxed, I have accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR. By the way, if I will get Aus PR, then it will be only and only due to the help and moral support of you all friends. Let me see what future has in store for me. :fingerscrossed:



Indeed future is uncertain, well indeed 79 score is long road as I'm also working on 79 score as well... furthermore, I also one of those people who missing one mark or two when I score 65... I know how frustrating it is. 

But well I really think you will soon get your desire score, as you scored really good in the second attempt just practicing... 

All the best for us...


----------



## FrozeN666

verdikt said:


> Hey guys, I would really appreciate it if someone could give me advice on what tasks should I be doing to improve my reading and speaking scores from the PTE mock test. I'm really nervous because this is the only PTE exam I can do this year
> 
> (I need to get minimum 79 in each section)


I have the same problem as you man. Please check the previous pages for speaking, for reading i am still looking for tips/hints.

Will keep you updated as soon as i find something.

Cheers


----------



## verdikt

FrozeN666 said:


> I have the same problem as you man. Please check the previous pages for speaking, for reading i am still looking for tips/hints.
> 
> Will keep you updated as soon as i find something.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man, I think its because the microphone/engine can't decipher well and "Read aloud" also forms a major part of Reading. I could be wrong, but I've practised all the time on other Reading components with practice keys and I could swear my answers are accurate most of the times (but not enough to get me that low score!)

Where exactly did you find tips in this page? It's so hard finding anything!

Good luck with your exam!


----------



## misecmisc

ksrikanthh said:


> No worries.
> You will get 190 with 65 pts
> 
> What is your overall years of experience and what is your acs experience ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the uplifting post.

Overall exp nearly 12 years. Relevant by ACS - currently 7 years 11 months.


----------



## misecmisc

verdikt said:


> Thanks man, I think its because the microphone/engine can't decipher well and "Read aloud" also forms a major part of Reading. I could be wrong, but I've practised all the time on other Reading components with practice keys and I could swear my answers are accurate most of the times (but not enough to get me that low score!)
> 
> Where exactly did you find tips in this page? It's so hard finding anything!
> 
> Good luck with your exam!


Hi friend, when are you planning to give your PTE-Academic real test?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Mise- have you thought of 489 instead?


----------



## imanick

*Kenny N Student answers CD 170?*

Hi friends

in the copy of Kenny N practice book, I have MP3 up to serial no. 161. Apparently, the audios (serial No. 162-236) for sample student answers are missing. Could anyone share or provide any link from where I can download the missing audios. The sample answers will be really helpful for me because sometimes I am not sure what sort of answers are really expected.

Please share asap ! 
Thanks everyone in advance.
Indu


----------



## misecmisc

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Mise- have you thought of 489 instead?


Which visa type is this 489 visa? I do not have any information on it. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Which visa type is this 489 visa? I do not have any information on it. So please suggest. Thanks.


Here is the official link for 489 details 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for the uplifting post.
> 
> Overall exp nearly 12 years. Relevant by ACS - currently 7 years 11 months.


You will easily get an invite for NSW 190 looking at the current trend. Please submit an eoi for 190 NSW as soon as possible. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## verdikt

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, when are you planning to give your PTE-Academic real test?


In another 12 hours!


----------



## ksrikanthh

verdikt said:


> In another 12 hours!


All the best for your exam verdikt 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## imanick

*URGENT - Please share if you have!*

Hi friends,


in the copy of Kenny N practice book, I have MP3 up to serial no. 161. Apparently, the audios (serial No. 162-236) for sample student answers are missing. Could anyone share or provide any link from where I can download the missing audios. The sample answers will be really helpful for me because sometimes I am not sure what sort of answers are really expected.

Please share asap ! 
Thanks everyone in advance! . I have my exam tomorrow!


----------



## misecmisc

verdikt said:


> In another 12 hours!


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Got the result for my second real test. Surprise! Surprise! Surprise! Miracles do happen as a miracle happened with me, but it was only due to you all. I saw some improvement in my scores. L83R72S79W75 . But I observed one strange thing that it seems like number 72 has some affection for my reading section. Let me tell - I gave gold kit 2 practice tests, then one real test, then again 2 practice tests and second real test. My reading scores respectively were 72,72,72,65,72,72. You see this weirdness of constancy of 72 in reading section - so how should I improve in reading section? Please suggest. Anyways, my improvement in scores is because of you all only. If I go to Aus, then it will be only and only because of you all. If I do not get Aus PR, then it is ok with me as I have already accepted this fact in last week. Still I have 18 more tries to do, if my persistence allows me. I do not know how to thank you all, but from the bottom of my heart really thank you very much for all your help. I will be needing your help in future too, as the road still seems to be long for 79+. Thanks again for helping me dear friends.


Excellent work my friend ! It was tremendous improvement


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

ksrikanthh said:


> You will easily get an invite for NSW 190 looking at the current trend. Please submit an eoi for 190 NSW as soon as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Ksrikanth,
Can you please give more info, if we don't have any relative in Australia then how can we apply for VISA 489? One consultant called and told me even we don't have any relative still we can apply. Is it true?


----------



## ksrikanthh

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi Ksrikanth,
> Can you please give more info, if we don't have any relative in Australia then how can we apply for VISA 489? One consultant called and told me even we don't have any relative still we can apply. Is it true?


this is weird. i am aware that we can apply 489 only through relatives. i am going to do some research on this and get back to you with more inputs


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



lav2016 said:


> Speak fast. Did you try this. Just speak fast. Especially read aloud in 20 seconds.
> 
> I was struggling just like u previously, then I spoke fast and scored 90 in speaking as well Dont use intonation, and dont try to be loud and clear.


Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


----------



## imanick

*Hi Don*



don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


Hi Don.. Congrats first! Tomm at 3 pm India time, i have my exam.. 3rd attempt.
Please let me know what tips and strategies u followed in speaking ?

How many times u had written this PTE ?

Where was ur Mic ?
Did you speak fast or (Slow n clear ?)


----------



## ksrikanthh

imanick said:


> Hi Don.. Congrats first! Tomm at 3 pm India time, i have my exam.. 3rd attempt.
> Please let me know what tips and strategies u followed in speaking ?
> 
> How many times u had written this PTE ?
> 
> Where was ur Mic ?
> Did you speak fast or (Slow n clear ?)


All the best for your exam tomo imanick  may you crack the exam with your target scores


----------



## minaando

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


Congrats mate, you're my idol.


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



imanick said:


> Hi Don.. Congrats first! Tomm at 3 pm India time, i have my exam.. 3rd attempt.
> Please let me know what tips and strategies u followed in speaking ?
> 
> How many times u had written this PTE ?
> 
> Where was ur Mic ?
> Did you speak fast or (Slow n clear ?)


Thank you mate. I would recommend to speak fast, dont worry even if you make an error or two, they are discounted. Keep the mic at a safe distance - i breath from the mouth while speaking so i kept it above my lips, if you have a nasal voice, you may want to adopt a different plan. Best advise it to keep it at a distance and test a recording before you start a couple of times. Sound should be medium to low.

Good luck mate


----------



## ksrikanthh

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


great , congrats don  (party) (cheers)


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate. I would recommend to speak fast, dont worry even if you make an error or two, they are discounted. Keep the mic at a safe distance - i breath from the mouth while speaking so i kept it above my lips, if you have a nasal voice, you may want to adopt a different plan. Best advise it to keep it at a distance and test a recording before you start a couple of times. Sound should be medium to low.
> 
> Good luck mate


Oh! Man... All 90 fantastic. Congrats. Did you fast in all the modules? Can you please what was retell lectures you got? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


Hi don,
I am also planning to adapt lav2016's idea of speaking fast and practicing for that. In the meantime, I have recorded my answer for one describe image and I am attaching that here.
Could you please have a look and provide your feedback on that? My exam is on next Monday.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



tkbiswas said:


> Hi don,
> I am also planning to adapt lav2016's idea of speaking fast and practicing for that. In the meantime, I have recorded my answer for one describe image and I am attaching that here.
> Could you please have a look and provide your feedback on that? My exam is on next Monday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


Hello Tapas, Fantastic effort mate, you may want to consider a couple of things - paraphrase the title ( so start of by year of graph then uk & then content ) rather than reading the subject as it is, try to avoid abrupt starts/stops. Work a bit on pronunciation. Target for 79, good luck


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



omnipotentkrishna said:


> Oh! Man... All 90 fantastic. Congrats. Did you fast in all the modules? Can you please what was retell lectures you got?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. yes, spoke fast for all modules. also for single word answer, i kept saying something till i could find an answer, Retele lecture was on fish in an ocean/ food pellets and how to avoid wastage, second one focussed on AIDS awareness campaign across different subgroups, what all activities were performed etd


----------



## tkbiswas

don0786 said:


> Hello Tapas, Fantastic effort mate, you may want to consider a couple of things - paraphrase the title ( so start of by year of graph then uk & then content ) rather than reading the subject as it is, try to avoid abrupt starts/stops. Work a bit on pronunciation. Target for 79, good luck


Hey Don,
Thanks for this quick feedback. Yeah, I have to score 79+ to get the invitation. I am struggling with pronunciation from the beginning and trying to improve but don't know what will happen next!! 
Got your point regarding paraphrasing the title of the graph but would you please explain a little bit what did you mean by abrupt start/stop? Am I pausing too much in between two sentences?

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Hi everyone,

After getting an 8.5 overall in IELTS which was no good, I have decided to sit for PTE-A, as I did not get 8 in all, in IELTS (L-8.5, R-9, S-8.5, *W-7*).

Just wanted to ask if anyone of you has had any bad experience with the venue "Global Opportunistic" in Kailash Colony market, New Delhi. Any other comments and factors to consider about the PTE venues in Delhi and which one should I go for?

Best Regards,
Utkarsh


----------



## don0786

*PTE speaking*



tkbiswas said:


> Hey Don,
> Thanks for this quick feedback. Yeah, I have to score 79+ to get the invitation. I am struggling with pronunciation from the beginning and trying to improve but don't know what will happen next!!
> Got your point regarding paraphrasing the title of the graph but would you please explain a little bit what did you mean by abrupt start/stop? Am I pausing too much in between two sentences?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


If you listen to your recording you will notice the abrupt stops. Most importantly, its how you restart after stopping. Computer tracks the sound effects, so if you stop at any word, don't gush out words quickly, rather continue calmly. Hope that helps. Please PM me separately to discuss additional feedback


----------



## mceci

Hi All,
Which app or website is good to check speaking? Thanks for all your advises...

Cheers


----------



## sferns

For those struggling with managing time in the Reading section, check out this New Video for some tips. 

http://bit.ly/PTE-Managing-Time-NewVideo


.


----------



## sadduaks

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Got the result for my second real test. Surprise! Surprise! Surprise! Miracles do happen as a miracle happened with me, but it was only due to you all. I saw some improvement in my scores. L83R72S79W75 . But I observed one strange thing that it seems like number 72 has some affection for my reading section. Let me tell - I gave gold kit 2 practice tests, then one real test, then again 2 practice tests and second real test. My reading scores respectively were 72,72,72,65,72,72. You see this weirdness of constancy of 72 in reading section - so how should I improve in reading section? Please suggest. Anyways, my improvement in scores is because of you all only. If I go to Aus, then it will be only and only because of you all. If I do not get Aus PR, then it is ok with me as I have already accepted this fact in last week. Still I have 18 more tries to do, if my persistence allows me. I do not know how to thank you all, but from the bottom of my heart really thank you very much for all your help. I will be needing your help in future too, as the road still seems to be long for 79+. Thanks again for helping me dear friends.


Great scores buddy. Keep going its just matter of time before you achieve your desired score...


----------



## sadduaks

verdikt said:


> In another 12 hours!


All the best for your test. I hope you achieve your desired score today. I appeared for the test yesterday but haven't received my scores yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ksrikanthh

sadduaks said:


> All the best for your test. I hope you achieve your desired score today. I appeared for the test yesterday but haven't received my scores yet :fingerscrossed:


All the best for your results sadduaks  may you achieve your target scores 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

sferns said:


> For those struggling with managing time in the Reading section, check out this New Video for some tips.
> 
> http://bit.ly/PTE-Managing-Time-NewVideo
> 
> 
> .


This is good  thanks sferns buddy !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


Congrats Don. Well done


----------



## sadduaks

ksrikanthh said:


> All the best for your results sadduaks  may you achieve your target scores
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your wishes. As usual, I couldn't perform well in speaking section. The guy behind me was screaming his lungs out and I felt lots of disturbance. I filed a report for that but I have little hope. Anyways this was my experimental attempt so no regrets.


----------



## ksrikanthh

sadduaks said:


> Thanks for your wishes. As usual, I couldn't perform well in speaking section. The guy behind me was screaming his lungs out and I felt lots of disturbance. I filed a report for that but I have little hope. Anyways this was my experimental attempt so no regrets.


Hmm 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi Ksrikanth,
> Can you please give more info, if we don't have any relative in Australia then how can we apply for VISA 489? One consultant called and told me even we don't have any relative still we can apply. Is it true?


Hey Krishna,

I was scanning through the requirements section for 489 visa in the official link here :

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

It was interesting to find 
that 489 can be applied without a relative sponsor too  

They have mentioned an or condition meaning it could be applied through relative or agency or ..... !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie

Seems no invitations today as well.... :juggle:


----------



## utchey

Thanks sferns


----------



## ksrikanthh

daussie said:


> Seems no invitations today as well.... :juggle:


I think cracking to understand this NSW Invitation release is quite difficult than cracking pte exam looking at the silent NSW in nov month . (just kidding) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## akil_sp

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


Hi don,

Nice to hear that you got 90 in all. Could you ps assess my recording and give me your feedback.

I have followed lav2016 techniques.

Thanks


----------



## misecmisc

sadduaks said:


> All the best for your test. I hope you achieve your desired score today. I appeared for the test yesterday but haven't received my scores yet :fingerscrossed:


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

ksrikanthh said:


> Hey Krishna,
> 
> I was scanning through the requirements section for 489 visa in the official link here :
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-
> 
> It was interesting to find
> that 489 can be applied without a relative sponsor too
> 
> They have mentioned an or condition meaning it could be applied through relative or agency or ..... !!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mean can we apply without relative sponsors? Can you please tell me what it exactly it means?


----------



## AtifMalik

I think you are too fast, along with some rrrrr & hmmm hesitations. Moreover, your pronounciation needs improvement as well.

Dont try to tell every think what is displayed in the chart.

Give introduction (What it i=shows)
Tell 2 major trends
Say conclusion and thats it.


----------



## akil_sp

AtifMalik said:


> I think you are too fast, along with some rrrrr & hmmm hesitations. Moreover, your pronounciation needs improvement as well.
> 
> Dont try to tell every think what is displayed in the chart.
> 
> Give introduction (What it i=shows)
> Tell 2 major trends
> Say conclusion and thats it.



Sorry, I couldn't find where I have some rrrrrr & hmmmm hesitations in my speaking. Could you pls locate me?

thanks


----------



## AtifMalik

In the middle, when you say come back.........

Moreover your breathing is also noticeable, adjust your mic.


----------



## ksrikanthh

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Mean can we apply without relative sponsors? Can you please tell me what it exactly it means?


Yea correct ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Mean can we apply without relative sponsors? Can you please tell me what it exactly it means?


Just trying to help to answer your question.

Yes for 489 there's two path ways with relative sponsor and the other one through invitation. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## Melodies7788

daussie said:


> Seems no invitations today as well.... :juggle:



Btw how u guys get the updated information about the invitation?


----------



## ibra88

hello guys,
i have a short question please.
which score equals 6 in IELTS , 50 or 55 !!!
because in the immigration website it says 50 but i remember when i asked the lady in the PTE center a year ago she said 55. can any one confirm please.

i have now 55 points my wife needs only 6 in ielts to make her assessment so that i can get extra 5 points to reach 60 and go with visa 189.

thanks in advance.


----------



## akil_sp

AtifMalik said:


> In the middle, when you say come back.........
> 
> Moreover your breathing is also noticeable, adjust your mic.


I think you haven't noticed the content of my message. I have used the technique given by lav2016. The speaking should be very very fast. That's what don0867 used and got 90 in speaking and also mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## omnipotentkrishna

ibra88 said:


> hello guys,
> i have a short question please.
> which score equals 6 in IELTS , 50 or 55 !!!
> because in the immigration website it says 50 but i remember when i asked the lady in the PTE center a year ago she said 55. can any one confirm please.
> 
> i have now 55 points my wife needs only 6 in ielts to make her assessment so that i can get extra 5 points to reach 60 and go with visa 189.
> 
> thanks in advance.


IELTS band 6 or PTE overall 55 can also for VISA 189.


----------



## Giri vishnu

extra 5 points means extra cost also and that too a heavy cost..have you checked the cost of that?


----------



## ksrikanthh

ibra88 said:


> hello guys,
> i have a short question please.
> which score equals 6 in IELTS , 50 or 55 !!!
> because in the immigration website it says 50 but i remember when i asked the lady in the PTE center a year ago she said 55. can any one confirm please.
> 
> i have now 55 points my wife needs only 6 in ielts to make her assessment so that i can get extra 5 points to reach 60 and go with visa 189.
> 
> thanks in advance.


If you are going to claim partner points , your partner should score 50 in pte all sections LRSW ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

Got my score just now. You rock lav2016. L79R89S90W79 😀😀😀


----------



## ksrikanthh

sadduaks said:


> Got my score just now. You rock lav2016. L79R89S90W79 😀😀😀


Great, congrats buddy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

*Finallyy!!!*

I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.

My previous attempts scores-
I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*

I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only. 
I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.

I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips. 

I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.


----------



## tkbiswas

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.



Hey congrats man... 
I know you were practising hard for this.. 
I am also from Hyderabad with the exact point distribution like your's for the same occupation code. Next Monday is my 3rd attempt. :fingerscrossed:
Any tips will be very much helpful for me and if I can't get 79+ this time then will contact your PTE trainer  

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## OZCallingUs

sadduaks said:


> Got my score just now. You rock lav2016. L79R89S90W79 😀😀😀


Congrats 

Yes speaking fast and naturally is the key.


----------



## sadduaks

OZCallingUs said:


> Congrats
> 
> Yes speaking fast and naturally is the key.


Congratulations to you too!!

Yeah earlier I was concentrating more on pronunciation and content but missed the basic requirement. Thanks to all the members of this lovely forum for providing helping hand in achieving the goal. Really appreciate your support.


----------



## ksrikanthh

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.


Superb , this is great. congrats buddy


----------



## az1610

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.


writing tips please...if you can kindly post a sample essay 
i have my 3rd attempt on 27th


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.


Congratulations on getting the desired score and wish you get invite soon.
Can you please share the experience along with the preparation materials and techniques that you have followed.
Thank you.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

sadduaks said:


> Got my score just now. You rock lav2016. L79R89S90W79 &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Congratulations and all the best mate, can you please share the techniques you followed along with any suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## ibra88

omnipotentkrishna said:


> IELTS band 6 or PTE overall 55 can also for VISA 189.





ksrikanthh said:


> If you are going to claim partner points , your partner should score 50 in pte all sections LRSW !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thanks for the answer guys,

well can anyone confirm which answer is correct.
yes i only need to claim the 5 points from my partner.
should she get 50 or 55 minimum i the PTE.

thank you


----------



## Jazbekhu

ksrikanthh said:


> OZCallingUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyy
> I have seen ur every score
> U got 90 in writing in every attempt.
> How you managed to score perfect 90 in writing?
> Please share the skills for the same
Click to expand...


----------



## Jazbekhu

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.



Heyyyy I have seen ur every score U got 90 in writing in every attempt. How you managed to score perfect 90 in writing? PleasE share the skills for every section 

Regards
Jasmine


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi everyone, first of all thanks for sharing all this information here. Its really helpfull. I have planning to go for PTE next week. Could someone share some tips with me.

For Speaking - I know we should be fluent and fast
For writing - it should be Grammar, structure and organizing idea.

How about listening and reading or any other tips/tricks that you can share would be really appreciated


----------



## yamuna raj

HI EVERYONE , please share tips/tricks in all section it ll be great who are struggling to get good points including me


----------



## yamuna raj

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.



Congrats you done well 
Can u share ur experience in all sections,how you prepared and what are the tips and tricks you followed ?please


----------



## RK65

*some assistance is required in reading section*

Hi Guys,

I gave PTE exam on 23rd Nov 2016 and got results today. I failed to crack 65+ mark which I am looking for.

Communicative skills: L/R/S/W - 69/60/61/69
Enabling skills: G/Oral/Pronoun/Spel/Voc/WD - 80/77/58/65/55/60.

I understand the mistakes which I have done in speaking especially in retell lecture and describe image. In fact, I got a bit of difficult short answer questions. Improvements in these areas will help me in speaking section to reach my target. 

Reading is the area which is clueless where I need to improve. In fact, my reading is also a bit slow. Please advise me some tips to achieve 65+.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## verdikt

RK65 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE exam on 23rd Nov 2016 and got results today. I failed to crack 65+ mark which I am looking for.
> 
> Communicative skills: L/R/S/W - 69/60/61/69
> Enabling skills: G/Oral/Pronoun/Spel/Voc/WD - 80/77/58/65/55/60.
> 
> I understand the mistakes which I have done in speaking especially in retell lecture and describe image. In fact, I got a bit of difficult short answer questions. Improvements in these areas will help me in speaking section to reach my target.
> 
> Reading is the area which is clueless where I need to improve. In fact, my reading is also a bit slow. Please advise me some tips to achieve 65+.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Some tips I've noticed whilst sitting the PTE:
1) Time is the biggest factor. Reading is the lowest I got too because it is very hard to make the right decisions in MCQ questions especially. Make sure you finish all the components as PTE feels lenient but will be harsh if you don't finish everything.
2) As a native speaker, fill in the blanks is definitely the most difficult as you always will assume if answers are right/wrong. A tip I've learnt is speaking the sentence out loud and seeing if it makes sense. Trust me, it helps out a lot!
3) Speaking is more easier to work with since reading requires a lot of background knowledge. Make sure you confidently mention things even if you think it's wrong! I've fumbled on so many aspects earlier but it worked out well when I described it clearly. PTE only marks a third on content but the rest on pronunciation and fluency, so make sure you emphasise even if you think you're wrong.

Also attempted PTE for the first time and with a lot of help from you guys: scores are L/R/S/W: 90/82/90/88. Anyone needing help, hit me up. I can also post my mock written responses that landed me 88 and 90 if you fellas think it can help you!


----------



## verdikt

Jazbekhu said:


> ksrikanthh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyy
> I have seen ur every score
> U got 90 in writing in every attempt.
> How you managed to score perfect 90 in writing?
> Please share the skills for the same
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 7 in IELTS previously, but ended up getting 88 in the PTE so I am 100% sure these tips work if I landed a good mark for writing!
> 
> 1) Summarize sentence: You can score marks easily following the subject-verb-object format in a complex sentence. So basically write "who DID what, which DID what" or "who DID what that DID what". Examples work best as supporting statements for subjects/objects to score you more marks.
> 
> 2) Write essay: navjotbrar's videos helped (thanks navjotbrar!), but this is easy. There is a format PTE follows and its basically
> a) Introduction: Opening statement -> Supporting statement -> "This essay will discuss the (topic question)."
> b) Body: FOLLOW THE PROMPT! If it asks you for negative and positive implications, write that. If they ask you what's your opinion, write that. But write it in 2 paragraphs exactly if you want to meet the word limit. Write an opening statement, supporting statement, reason for why you believe it works that way in each paragraph.
> c) Conclusion: "In conclusion..." followed with what outcome your essay has achieved, and then a supporting statement for that sentence.
> 
> 3) Summarize spoken text: Write down everything you think you hear or can form some idea around. It is absolutely okay to misinterpret things, I actually did that for the PTE! As long as you don't panic and write a logical, coherent summary, it should work well. There isn't any proper structure to write this, just whatever you think works best for you as long as you have pinned down as many details as you can hear.
> 
> If you need lectures to help you out on that, the E2language web lectures on Summarizing the text and Writing essay are the best. Don't follow any book, just watch those two videos - they are basically a hack on doing the exam. Good luck and I hope you get the mark you deserve. Don't forget to share these tips with your friends too so that everyone can get the PTE mark they deserve!
> 
> These are my mock responses for 85 and 86 respectively in writing and they follow the tips I have mentioned:
> 
> EDIT: Fk, these images don't work well. I'm just posting the links here
> http://i.imgur.com/4rsNOwd.png
> http://i.imgur.com/hHhgnDm.png
Click to expand...


----------



## ksrikanthh

verdikt said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 7 in IELTS previously, but ended up getting 88 in the PTE so I am 100% sure these tips work if I landed a good mark for writing!
> 
> 1) Summarize sentence: You can score marks easily following the subject-verb-object format in a complex sentence. So basically write "who DID what, which DID what" or "who DID what that DID what". Examples work best as supporting statements for subjects/objects to score you more marks.
> 
> 2) Write essay: navjotbrar's videos helped (thanks navjotbrar!), but this is easy. There is a format PTE follows and its basically
> a) Introduction: Opening statement -> Supporting statement -> "This essay will discuss the (topic question)."
> b) Body: FOLLOW THE PROMPT! If it asks you for negative and positive implications, write that. If they ask you what's your opinion, write that. But write it in 2 paragraphs exactly if you want to meet the word limit. Write an opening statement, supporting statement, reason for why you believe it works that way in each paragraph.
> c) Conclusion: "In conclusion..." followed with what outcome your essay has achieved, and then a supporting statement for that sentence.
> 
> 3) Summarize spoken text: Write down everything you think you hear or can form some idea around. It is absolutely okay to misinterpret things, I actually did that for the PTE! As long as you don't panic and write a logical, coherent summary, it should work well. There isn't any proper structure to write this, just whatever you think works best for you as long as you have pinned down as many details as you can hear.
> 
> If you need lectures to help you out on that, the E2language web lectures on Summarizing the text and Writing essay are the best. Don't follow any book, just watch those two videos - they are basically a hack on doing the exam. Good luck and I hope you get the mark you deserve. Don't forget to share these tips with your friends too so that everyone can get the PTE mark they deserve!
> 
> These are my mock responses for 85 and 86 respectively in writing and they follow the tips I have mentioned:
> 
> EDIT: Fk, these images don't work well. I'm just posting the links here
> http://i.imgur.com/4rsNOwd.png
> http://i.imgur.com/hHhgnDm.png
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much verdikt for your valuable inputs and tips
Click to expand...


----------



## lav2016

don0786 said:


> Thank you mate for the fantastic advise. I finally killed it. A 90 overall in every section.


Wow, that's great news!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lav2016

sadduaks said:


> Got my score just now. You rock lav2016. L79R89S90W79 😀😀😀


That's awesome, congrats buddy.


----------



## misecmisc

sadduaks said:


> Got my score just now. You rock lav2016. L79R89S90W79 &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Great scores. Congrats.
By the way, any tips for improving reading section. My reading section's score seems to have too much affection towards number 72 - I don't know why this is so, but it seems like this is the case. So any tips on how to improve score in reading section.


----------



## sadduaks

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Congratulations and all the best mate, can you please share the techniques you followed along with any suggestions.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks dear.. Just speak fast and finish your read aloud task in 16-18 seconds. Once you do that, it doesn't matter how you perform in the remaining sections. For reading section you should just try and refresh your basic grammar. For writing just follow Navjot brar video "writing tips by 90 scorer" on youtube. I hope this will help.

All the best and hope you get your desired scores..


----------



## misecmisc

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.


Great scores. Congrats.


----------



## sadduaks

misecmisc said:


> Great scores. Congrats.
> By the way, any tips for improving reading section. My reading section's score seems to have too much affection towards number 72 - I don't know why this is so, but it seems like this is the case. So any tips on how to improve score in reading section.


Thanks mate..

Reading section: I believe you should have a good command on your grammar to crack this. I suggest you get register to e2language.com and check their short lessons on grammar. Go through the list of collocations. 

All the best and hope you achieve your desired scores.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

RK65 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE exam on 23rd Nov 2016 and got results today. I failed to crack 65+ mark which I am looking for.
> 
> Communicative skills: L/R/S/W - 69/60/61/69
> Enabling skills: G/Oral/Pronoun/Spel/Voc/WD - 80/77/58/65/55/60.
> 
> I understand the mistakes which I have done in speaking especially in retell lecture and describe image. In fact, I got a bit of difficult short answer questions. Improvements in these areas will help me in speaking section to reach my target.
> 
> Reading is the area which is clueless where I need to improve. In fact, my reading is also a bit slow. Please advise me some tips to achieve 65+.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can you please share short answer questions whatever you remember， it will be useful for others.
Thanks.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## menikhlesh

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.


Hi Ozcalling,

Please upload the speaking describe image recording.


----------



## menikhlesh

don0786 said:


> Thanks mate. yes, spoke fast for all modules. also for single word answer, i kept saying something till i could find an answer, Retele lecture was on fish in an ocean/ food pellets and how to avoid wastage, second one focussed on AIDS awareness campaign across different subgroups, what all activities were performed etd


Hi Don,

waiting for the recording of speaking describe image.
This will help us all


----------



## naveen1224

naveen1224 said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> I have given my PTE-A 3rd attempt. Hoping to clear this time 65+ in all sections.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen.


Hello friends,

At last by Gods grace, I have cleared my PTE-A 65+ requirement. Below are my marks.

PTE 1st Attempt: L/R/S/W=65/58/67/63

PTE 2nd Attempt: L/R/S/W=71/64/61/70

PTE mock test A: L/R/S/W=62/52/60/60

PTE mock test B: L/R/S/W=68/57/57/66

PTE 3rd Attempt: L/R/S/W=71/66/75/69

One thing I would like to suggest for all those people who are struggling to clear speaking. Don't give up. Just practice, practice and practice by recording your voice and listening to it as many times as possible. Its a very tedious exercise but definitely it will help you in improving your fluency and omitting your noises like ummm, ahhh, uhhhh etc.

Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## greatsoul

naveen1224 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> At last by Gods grace, I have cleared my PTE-A 65+ requirement. Below are my marks.
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt: L/R/S/W=65/58/67/63
> 
> PTE 2nd Attempt: L/R/S/W=71/64/61/70
> 
> PTE mock test A: L/R/S/W=62/52/60/60
> 
> PTE mock test B: L/R/S/W=68/57/57/66
> 
> PTE 3rd Attempt: L/R/S/W=71/66/75/69
> 
> One thing I would like to suggest for all those people who are struggling to clear speaking. Don't give up. Just practice, practice and practice by recording your voice and listening to it as many times as possible. Its a very tedious exercise but definitely it will help you in improving your fluency and omitting your noises like ummm, ahhh, uhhhh etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.



Keep on trying guys! got a good score on my third try. 

-----

Analyst Programmer: ANZSCO Code 261311
Total IT Experience: 9yrs

POINTS TO CLAIM

Age: 30 points - (30yrsold)
Education: 15points - AQF Bachelor Degree (4 years deducted)
Experience: 10 points (5yrs Exp)
PTE: 10 points

Total: 65pts {189} , 70pts {190}

* June 06, 2016: Gathering ACS requirements
* July 02, 2016: Submitted documents to ACS for Skills Assessment
* July 11, 2016: Suitable AQF Bachelors Degree, NOT closely related to the nominated occupation (4 years deducted)
* July 26, 2016: PTE Mock Exam A { L:69, R:61, S:68, W:66 }
* July 27, 2016: PTE Mock Exam B { L:67, R:56, S:64, W:63 }
* July 29, 2016: PTE Exam { L:63, R:61, S:58, W:65 } - failed
* Oct 28, 2016: PTE Exam { L:67, R:64, S:69, W:66 } - failed
* Nov 15, 2016: PTE Exam { L:66, R:69, S:66, W:74 } - Passed!!!
* Nov 16, 2016: Lodge EOI - 190 {70pts} , 189 {65pts}
* Nov 25, 2016: Invitation NSW SS 190


-----:israel:


----------



## MITTAL

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.





Hello, 
congrats for your score
I gave PTE six times still having problem with speaking and reading. Please share tips and sample audio of your speaking would be great. I am really now disappointed and depressed.

Thanks


----------



## az1610

after attempting 6 mock exams and 2 real exams..i am able to clear 3 sections of PTE..however, lacking in sepaking

consistently scoring 70-72 in speaking
i always score 85+ for oral fluency
but never have i crossed 63 for pronunciation..hence i am unable to score 79+ overall

i have tried all tips and tricks..placing the mic above nose..below the chin..speaking fast...speaking with an intonation..nothing has worked

i have my 3rd pte exam day after tomorrow


----------



## MITTAL

I need 79+, but for now can you share your speaking tips for 65+. 

Thanks


----------



## greatsoul

az1610 said:


> after attempting 6 mock exams and 2 real exams..i am able to clear 3 sections of PTE..however, lacking in sepaking
> 
> consistently scoring 70-72 in speaking
> i always score 85+ for oral fluency
> but never have i crossed 63 for pronunciation..hence i am unable to score 79+ overall
> 
> i have tried all tips and tricks..placing the mic above nose..below the chin..speaking fast...speaking with an intonation..nothing has worked
> 
> i have my 3rd pte exam day after tomorrow



goodluck!!!


----------



## az1610

greatsoul said:


> goodluck!!!


thank you


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Naveen, which centre in Hyd?


----------



## misecmisc

az1610 said:


> after attempting 6 mock exams and 2 real exams..i am able to clear 3 sections of PTE..however, lacking in sepaking
> 
> consistently scoring 70-72 in speaking
> i always score 85+ for oral fluency
> but never have i crossed 63 for pronunciation..hence i am unable to score 79+ overall
> 
> i have tried all tips and tricks..placing the mic above nose..below the chin..speaking fast...speaking with an intonation..nothing has worked
> 
> i have my 3rd pte exam day after tomorrow


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## az1610

real aloud paragraph

'Analysts were impressed by the improvement in margins reported across all regions, apart from the United Kingdom, and said that
this reflected a clear effort to improve profitability across the business. Although the turnaround is still in its early stages and the
valuation looks full, given the challenge of turning around such a large and complex business, this is certainly an impressive start.'

i got 89 in oral fluency ...but pronunciation was 57

experts kindly point out the leaks


----------



## ksrikanthh

naveen1224 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> At last by Gods grace, I have cleared my PTE-A 65+ requirement. Below are my marks.
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt: L/R/S/W=65/58/67/63
> 
> PTE 2nd Attempt: L/R/S/W=71/64/61/70
> 
> PTE mock test A: L/R/S/W=62/52/60/60
> 
> PTE mock test B: L/R/S/W=68/57/57/66
> 
> PTE 3rd Attempt: L/R/S/W=71/66/75/69
> 
> One thing I would like to suggest for all those people who are struggling to clear speaking. Don't give up. Just practice, practice and practice by recording your voice and listening to it as many times as possible. Its a very tedious exercise but definitely it will help you in improving your fluency and omitting your noises like ummm, ahhh, uhhhh etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


Great congrats Naveen 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

greatsoul said:


> Keep on trying guys! got a good score on my third try.
> 
> -----
> 
> Analyst Programmer: ANZSCO Code 261311
> Total IT Experience: 9yrs
> 
> POINTS TO CLAIM
> 
> Age: 30 points - (30yrsold)
> Education: 15points - AQF Bachelor Degree (4 years deducted)
> Experience: 10 points (5yrs Exp)
> PTE: 10 points
> 
> Total: 65pts {189} , 70pts {190}
> 
> * June 06, 2016: Gathering ACS requirements
> * July 02, 2016: Submitted documents to ACS for Skills Assessment
> * July 11, 2016: Suitable AQF Bachelors Degree, NOT closely related to the nominated occupation (4 years deducted)
> * July 26, 2016: PTE Mock Exam A { L:69, R:61, S:68, W:66 }
> * July 27, 2016: PTE Mock Exam B { L:67, R:56, S:64, W:63 }
> * July 29, 2016: PTE Exam { L:63, R:61, S:58, W:65 } - failed
> * Oct 28, 2016: PTE Exam { L:67, R:64, S:69, W:66 } - failed
> * Nov 15, 2016: PTE Exam { L:66, R:69, S:66, W:74 } - Passed!!!
> * Nov 16, 2016: Lodge EOI - 190 {70pts} , 189 {65pts}
> * Nov 25, 2016: Invitation NSW SS 190
> 
> 
> -----:israel:


Great , your perseverance inspires us  congrats buddy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

az1610 said:


> after attempting 6 mock exams and 2 real exams..i am able to clear 3 sections of PTE..however, lacking in sepaking
> 
> consistently scoring 70-72 in speaking
> i always score 85+ for oral fluency
> but never have i crossed 63 for pronunciation..hence i am unable to score 79+ overall
> 
> i have tried all tips and tricks..placing the mic above nose..below the chin..speaking fast...speaking with an intonation..nothing has worked
> 
> i have my 3rd pte exam day after tomorrow


All the very best for your exam tomorrow  hope you crack it with your target scores 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

ksrikanthh said:


> Great congrats Naveen
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah congratsss naveen... 

I took the exam today and didn't feel will able to clear 79


----------



## imanick

*Waiting for results-3rd attempt!*

Hi friends, 

I had taken the exam on Nov 24 3 pm in Coimbatore and my heart skips a beat. Waiting for the results. But no mail yet and the site says " Delivery successful. On-hold". I did the exam well. I kept the Mic at nose level, because other places, i was able to hear clearly, but not louder. Speaking also i dint speak very fast, i spoke with stress and phrased it. Other sections also " i am pretty confident" . My target scores are also 65+. I have prepared a word doc with all my answers. unable to upload it. will do it soon as soon as i have good net connection.

Thanks!


----------



## Melodies7788

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had taken the exam on Nov 24 3 pm in Coimbatore and my heart skips a beat. Waiting for the results. But no mail yet and the site says " Delivery successful. On-hold". I did the exam well. I kept the Mic at nose level, because other places, i was able to hear clearly, but not louder. Speaking also i dint speak very fast, i spoke with stress and phrased it. Other sections also " i am pretty confident" . My target scores are also 65+. I have prepared a word doc with all my answers. unable to upload it. will do it soon as soon as i have good net connection.
> 
> Thanks!


All the best.. hopefully they released your on hold result... Some rumors I heard is when your result on hold generally it's a good result...


----------



## Melodies7788

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had taken the exam on Nov 24 3 pm in Coimbatore and my heart skips a beat. Waiting for the results. But no mail yet and the site says " Delivery successful. On-hold". I did the exam well. I kept the Mic at nose level, because other places, i was able to hear clearly, but not louder. Speaking also i dint speak very fast, i spoke with stress and phrased it. Other sections also " i am pretty confident" . My target scores are also 65+. I have prepared a word doc with all my answers. unable to upload it. will do it soon as soon as i have good net connection.
> 
> Thanks!


All the best.. hopefully they released your on hold result asap... Some rumors I heard is when your result on hold generally it's a good result...

Oppsie sorry due to the lack of internet double post...


----------



## Vinopaal

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had taken the exam on Nov 24 3 pm in Coimbatore and my heart skips a beat. Waiting for the results. But no mail yet and the site says " Delivery successful. On-hold". I did the exam well. I kept the Mic at nose level, because other places, i was able to hear clearly, but not louder. Speaking also i dint speak very fast, i spoke with stress and phrased it. Other sections also " i am pretty confident" . My target scores are also 65+. I have prepared a word doc with all my answers. unable to upload it. will do it soon as soon as i have good net connection.
> 
> Thanks!


Lets hope, you will get your desired score.


----------



## az1610

az1610 said:


> real aloud paragraph
> 
> 'Analysts were impressed by the improvement in margins reported across all regions, apart from the United Kingdom, and said that
> this reflected a clear effort to improve profitability across the business. Although the turnaround is still in its early stages and the
> valuation looks full, given the challenge of turning around such a large and complex business, this is certainly an impressive start.'
> 
> i got 89 in oral fluency ...but pronunciation was 57
> 
> experts kindly point out the leaks


79+ scorers please review


----------



## naveen1224

Melodies7788 said:


> Yeah congratsss naveen...
> 
> I took the exam today and didn't feel will able to clear 79



Thanks bro, But don't give up... PTE is very tricky. When you feel that you have given your best you land up getting less marks. When you think that you have given your least you get more than what you expect.


----------



## Melodies7788

naveen1224 said:


> Thanks bro, But don't give up... PTE is very tricky. When you feel that you have given your best you land up getting less marks. When you think that you have given your least you get more than what you expect.


Indeed, until now just not sure how actually the system score our ability... 

finger cross n waiting pearson email!!


----------



## vsb546

hi every one I need some tips in reading module ,,especially reading and writing fill in the blanks. please help me guys as i need only 50 above in each module for my partner skill assessment. Even though I had 65 above score in Pte I am not able guide my with my tactics so I am looking for something else please any body has simple techniques please post here. Thanks.


----------



## commie_rick

OZCallingUs said:


> I am very very happy to inform that I've cleared my PTE-A Exam in my fourth attempt with LRWS - *90,90,90,80*. Attaching the screenshot for the same.
> 
> My previous attempts scores-
> I - LRWS - *90,84,90,74*
> II - LRWS - *79,74,90,62*
> III - LRWS - *73,73,90,55*
> 
> I made a blunder by not trying to know my mistake in Speaking and it also impacted my Listening & Reading scores. By nature, I'm a fast speaker and blindly assumed that was my mistake and utterly slowed down in the II & III attempts. Then I thought I need some expert advice and to judge my Speaking skills based on PTE standard. I found an excellent coaching centre in Hyderabad and the tutor was very understanding and I enrolled for Speaking class only.
> I corrected my pace and gave my exam with a strong mind. To my surprise, my result did not come the very next day. Somehow it went "On hold" status and I was back of PTE Customer Care people for the last two weeks. I was very frustrated and constantly called/ e-mailed them regarding my case. Please note that they are very reluctant and would not give any further information and vaguely asked me to "WAIT for 2-3 Business Days". If anyone comes across a situation like this, they have to be pro-active and follow up continuously.
> 
> I shall post my Speaking recordings with all modulations and upload soon. Also will provide good Writing tips.
> 
> I know what I have gone through in the past three months and how I made up my mind for every attempt. Request all the test takers to not lose hope and keep trying in order to achieve your desired score. Nature might just be testing your will power and burning desire. Never ever give up, analyse your mistakes and work towards it.



Hi ! Congratulations on your results !
Can you advise on your experience in short answer questions section , did you receive any images ? 
During my exam I had an organization chart and family tree . What was your strategy?


----------



## commie_rick

Hello friends!

I noticed numerous positive activities in this forum recently. Good scores and good news.
Please help me with this


I took my first pte exam in nov and my results aren't favorable . I'm determined to re take my exam but I need help with answer short question section, I had images displayed during my exam , I had a family tree and company org chart in answer short questions section. Not exactly tough but the lack of time which requires so much to do - scanning of image and answering the question in a less than 5 secs.

Can those who aced the exam please share your strategy and experience for short answer questions section? Much appreciated


----------



## misecmisc

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had taken the exam on Nov 24 3 pm in Coimbatore and my heart skips a beat. Waiting for the results. But no mail yet and the site says " Delivery successful. On-hold". I did the exam well. I kept the Mic at nose level, because other places, i was able to hear clearly, but not louder. Speaking also i dint speak very fast, i spoke with stress and phrased it. Other sections also " i am pretty confident" . My target scores are also 65+. I have prepared a word doc with all my answers. unable to upload it. will do it soon as soon as i have good net connection.
> 
> Thanks!


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## tkbiswas

commie_rick said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I noticed numerous positive activities in this forum recently. Good scores and good news.
> Please help me with this
> 
> 
> I took my first pte exam in nov and my results aren't favorable . I'm determined to re take my exam but I need help with answer short question section, I had images displayed during my exam , I had a family tree and company org chart in answer short questions section. Not exactly tough but the lack of time which requires so much to do - scanning of image and answering the question in a less than 5 secs.
> 
> Can those who aced the exam please share your strategy and experience for short answer questions section? Much appreciated



Hi Commie_rick,
I also recently experienced the same. In my case, it was a tabular data and I was unable to scan the table within 2-3 seconds, so answered wrongly. 
But recently I had a discussion with don0786 regarding this and he suggested a good method to apply in this scenario. 
He advised me to say something like "Well let me check what might be the answer...." with a slow pace as you are thinking and scanning the data in the background and then answer after 4-5 seconds. If you stay silent, mic will be stopped. He himself did the same and got 90 in speaking. You can get his posts few pages back.
I think it's a good idea. I will try to follow this too.

Hope it helps.


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> Yeah congratsss naveen...
> 
> I took the exam today and didn't feel will able to clear 79


Don't lose hope. You are a strong person. All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I noticed numerous positive activities in this forum recently. Good scores and good news.
> Please help me with this
> 
> 
> I took my first pte exam in nov and my results aren't favorable . I'm determined to re take my exam but I need help with answer short question section, I had images displayed during my exam , I had a family tree and company org chart in answer short questions section. Not exactly tough but the lack of time which requires so much to do - scanning of image and answering the question in a less than 5 secs.
> 
> Can those who aced the exam please share your strategy and experience for short answer questions section? Much appreciated


Hi friend, all the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## commie_rick

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Commie_rick,
> I also recently experienced the same. In my case, it was a tabular data and I was unable to scan the table within 2-3 seconds, so answered wrongly.
> But recently I had a discussion with don0786 regarding this and he suggested a good method to apply in this scenario.
> He advised me to say something like "Well let me check what might be the answer...." with a slow pace as you are thinking and scanning the data in the background and then answer after 4-5 seconds. If you stay silent, mic will be stopped. He himself did the same and got 90 in speaking. You can get his posts few pages back.
> I think it's a good idea. I will try to follow this too.
> 
> Hope it helps.



If you were to use fillers like "let me check" or "according to the image " Then scan for image then answer , wouldn't the computer omit them as they are not part of the answers? 

It sounds like a good strategy but was it tried and tested ?


----------



## sadduaks

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Can you please share short answer questions whatever you remember， it will be useful for others.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


A few short answer questions that i remember (phrasing of question might be different then the actual one):

1. From where did solar panels get energy from? Ans: Sun
2. What is H2O stands for? Ans: Water
3. What is it when two stones are rubbed? Ans:  (still got 90)
4. Person who takes care of our teeth? Ans: Dentist

Questions with photo

1. A map was displayed with various building (looks like some college campus or may be hospital) Question: Where is XYZ building located? Ans: in front of ABC building 
2. 3 items were displayed on the screen with a circle on one. Question: What is in the circle? Ans: It was telephone 
3. A woman was sitting on a bench with a laptop and it seemed that wind started flowing which took his papers and she was trying to grab them. Question: What happened to the papers? Ans: My guess was papers are flying :yo: 
4. A double bar chart was displayed with information about the number of students vs number of faculties and X axis has section number 1, 2, 3, 4 ..... . Question: Which section has least number of faculties? Ans: 4
5. A person was taking an award from someone. Question: What is being given in the picture? Ans: The answer should have been an Award i guess but i answered it as Certificate  (still got 90) 

This is what i could recall at this point of time. Why i mentioned (still got 90) is just to inspire you guys that i believe there is some margin of error in the test, so don't loose hope.

Lastly i think it could be a good idea to use a filler sentence but try to speak that filler at a decent pace else you might loose points in oral fluency (not sure how it works). I didn't use any filler and as soon as the recording started i gave the answer and submitted immediately. 

I hope this helps and you achieve your desired scores.


----------



## sharma_1987

Can you post please post your responses ?


----------



## tkbiswas

commie_rick said:


> If you were to use fillers like "let me check" or "according to the image " Then scan for image then answer , wouldn't the computer omit them as they are not part of the answers?
> 
> It sounds like a good strategy but was it tried and tested ?


Hi Commie_rick,
I have not used this strategy but don0786 told me that he applied that and still got 90 in speaking.
Not sure how it scores us.


----------



## ksrikanthh

Melodies7788 said:


> Yeah congratsss naveen...
> 
> I took the exam today and didn't feel will able to clear 79


All the very best for your results ! May you crack the exam with your target scores. Don't lose hope. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Queenie9072

Duplicated post


----------



## Queenie9072

I had my first attempt on 24/11 and failed to clear the 65 due to horrible speaking score. Just need some suggestions on how I can do better with describing images. I basically lost my control in the actual test and even skipped some questions when I was half way through them as I didnt know what to say. At some points, I even swore out "Oh fk" in the middle of my answer which now still makes me laugh off my ass when unwinding my very first test. Do you guys think that I can have some hope with the PTE or should I switch to another paper-based like OET (my profession is nursing)? I have to admit that I didnt prepare well before the exam. In the real test, I even hadnt read the reading questions properly that I hadnt chose more than 1 answer for the MCQ - multiple answers. 

Communicative Skills
Listening 71
Reading 65
Speaking 52
Writing 79


Enabling skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 42
Pronunciation 44
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 90
Written discourse 90


----------



## S.Mirza

I got 70 in PTE -A , lets see


----------



## S.Mirza

Actually it is 66 ! but i dont know it is worth it or not

Communicative Skills

Listening 66
Reading 66
Speaking 85
Writing 60


Enabling skills

Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 77
Written discourse 54


----------



## Queenie9072

S.Mirza said:


> Actually it is 66 ! but i dont know it is worth it or not
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 66
> Speaking 85
> Writing 60
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 77
> Written discourse 54



Hey S.Mirza, please tell me how you prepared and performed the Speaking part. I know my low score for Speaking is pretty much due to my hesitance and lack of oral fluency. But still, I dont know where I should start to work on first . You only fell short by 5 marks for writing, as trust me, PTE writing is easy if you have a prepared formula for every essay.


----------



## FrozeN666

S.Mirza said:


> Actually it is 66 ! but i dont know it is worth it or not
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 66
> Speaking 85
> Writing 60
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 77
> Written discourse 54


How did you score 85 in speaking? Did you follow the advice posted on this thread about reading fast?
Thanks


----------



## commie_rick

For those who have taken pte exam more than once, Is it worth it to take pte practice if you have done it prior to your first try ? 

Are questions in pte practice being recycled ?


----------



## Melodies7788

commie_rick said:


> For those who have taken pte exam more than once, Is it worth it to take pte practice if you have done it prior to your first try ?
> 
> Are questions in pte practice being recycled ?


Hi Commie_rick,

Well if you never tried the practice I personally think it's useful at least to give it a try..

I bought the gold package more than once, as far as I know the question is not recycled. it's a same question all the time..


----------



## ibra88

hello guys,
i have gained 55 points so for. however, i need extra 5 points to immigrate by visa 189.
my wife is preparing for PTE test to give me the +5 points from partner. however, my question is: should she get minimum 50 or 55 points to give me the 5 points?
i have checked the internet and haven't found a clear answer. i also asked here and 2 guys have replied with different answers . so can anyone confirm please, it is very important for me.

thanks in advance.

Please note that i have a positive skill assessment of Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211 and my wife has a bachelor degree in IT and has experience of 3 years


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> For those who have taken pte exam more than once, Is it worth it to take pte practice if you have done it prior to your first try ?
> 
> Are questions in pte practice being recycled ?


The questions seem to be same in the practice tests A and B.


----------



## S.Mirza

Queenie9072 said:


> Hey S.Mirza, please tell me how you prepared and performed the Speaking part. I know my low score for Speaking is pretty much due to my hesitance and lack of oral fluency. But still, I dont know where I should start to work on first . You only fell short by 5 marks for writing, as trust me, PTE writing is easy if you have a prepared formula for every essay.


Hi Queenie9072, I never prepared for this exam , i just booked and went to test center. but what i did for speaking is that i didnt stopped and I was like speaking and speaking, i was loud and not giving much pauses , I wish i could have found some guidance before i took this test. Thanks


----------



## S.Mirza

FrozeN666 said:


> How did you score 85 in speaking? Did you follow the advice posted on this thread about reading fast?
> Thanks


Yes my speed of reading is fast and i never gave any pause during test.


----------



## Melodies7788

Alright... my result is out... didn't get my desire score...

For u guys that already get 80+ please share how long u guys practice in order to get 80 above?


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

I took real PTE test last week and failed to achieve 65+ in reading. I need your suggestions. My desired score is 65+ in each module.


Overall: 70

Communicative Skills
Listening 75
Reading 63
Speaking 70
Writing 72


Enabling skills
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 60
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 72
Written discourse 78

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## Rameshnathan

sadduaks said:


> A few short answer questions that i remember (phrasing of question might be different then the actual one):
> 
> 1. From where did solar panels get energy from? Ans: Sun
> 2. What is H2O stands for? Ans: Water
> 3. What is it when two stones are rubbed? Ans:  (still got 90)
> 4. Person who takes care of our teeth? Ans: Dentist
> 
> Questions with photo
> 
> 1. A map was displayed with various building (looks like some college campus or may be hospital) Question: Where is XYZ building located? Ans: in front of ABC building
> 2. 3 items were displayed on the screen with a circle on one. Question: What is in the circle? Ans: It was telephone
> 3. A woman was sitting on a bench with a laptop and it seemed that wind started flowing which took his papers and she was trying to grab them. Question: What happened to the papers? Ans: My guess was papers are flying :yo:
> 4. A double bar chart was displayed with information about the number of students vs number of faculties and X axis has section number 1, 2, 3, 4 ..... . Question: Which section has least number of faculties? Ans: 4
> 5. A person was taking an award from someone. Question: What is being given in the picture? Ans: The answer should have been an Award i guess but i answered it as Certificate  (still got 90)
> 
> This is what i could recall at this point of time. Why i mentioned (still got 90) is just to inspire you guys that i believe there is some margin of error in the test, so don't loose hope.
> 
> Lastly i think it could be a good idea to use a filler sentence but try to speak that filler at a decent pace else you might loose points in oral fluency (not sure how it works). I didn't use any filler and as soon as the recording started i gave the answer and submitted immediately.
> 
> I hope this helps and you achieve your desired scores.


Hi, did you click on Submit in all the timed questions before it expires, especially the summarize text in the writing and the listening modules please? or it doesn't matter?

Regards, Ram..


----------



## sadduaks

Rameshnathan said:


> Hi, did you click on Submit in all the timed questions before it expires, especially the summarize text in the writing and the listening modules please? or it doesn't matter?
> 
> Regards, Ram..


Dear Ram,

Except for speaking section: Describe Image and retell lecture, I submitted all my timed questions as soon as I answered them. I don't think it makes any sense to wait for the timer to expire when you are done. Describe image and retell lecture is different then other sections as I understand from PTE guidelines that one should use those 40 seconds to answer your questions. 

All the best for your test and hope you get your desired scores


----------



## Rameshnathan

sadduaks said:


> Dear Ram,
> 
> Except for speaking section: Describe Image and retell lecture, I submitted all my timed questions as soon as I answered them. I don't think it makes any sense to wait for the timer to expire when you are done. Describe image and retell lecture is different then other sections as I understand from PTE guidelines that one should use those 40 seconds to answer your questions.
> 
> All the best for your test and hope you get your desired scores


Dear Sadduaks, 

Thanks a lot for letting me know. I did attend the exam once, where i did quite well in predominately all the modules (except Reading). But my report was disaster for me. I got 80 in Speaking, the others had very low marks. Not sure why. I am just wondering the clicking Next is a mandatory option to count the score for the timed questions, as i let the timer to expire in all the timed questions, though I completed on prior to it.. 

Have been preparing for the next attempt..

Thanks again..Ram..


----------



## paramSG

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took real PTE test last week and failed to achieve 65+ in reading. I need your suggestions. My desired score is 65+ in each module.
> 
> 
> Overall: 70
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 75
> Reading 63
> Speaking 70
> Writing 72
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 72
> Written discourse 78
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Hello friends, I need help to cross 65+ in reading (reading previous scores 65, 64, 63). Please help.


----------



## commie_rick

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi Commie_rick,
> 
> Well if you never tried the practice I personally think it's useful at least to give it a try..
> 
> I bought the gold package more than once, as far as I know the question is not recycled. *it's a same question all the time.*.



same question all the time means gold kit questions are recycled, no ?


----------



## commie_rick

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took real PTE test last week and failed to achieve 65+ in reading. I need your suggestions. My desired score is 65+ in each module.
> 
> 
> Overall: 70
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 75
> Reading 63
> Speaking 70
> Writing 72
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 72
> Written discourse 78
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG




Hello friend,

it was great speaking to you. It is unfortunate that you missed by 2 points to getting 65+ for all sections.
Reading scores were probably derived from Grammar and Vocabulary as the rest do not seem to have any relevance. However you scored high these 2 areas, when you have fixed your phone, contact me again. i badly need help too. 

My enabling skills are high however i do not see the linkages on where should i prefer. Perhaps the content like you have mentioned.


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> same question all the time means gold kit questions are recycled, no ?


Hey friend, when again giving the practice tests, the questions seem to be same in the practice tests A and B. When are you planning to give your next real test? All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hey friend, when again giving the practice tests, the questions seem to be same in the practice tests A and B. When are you planning to give your next real test? All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


namaste my friend. Prior to my first attempt - 4nov . i bought gold kit.
im plannin to book the next real test in jan 2017. thank you.

have u book ur third attempt ?


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> namaste my friend. Prior to my first attempt - 4nov . i bought gold kit.
> im plannin to book the next real test in jan 2017. thank you.
> 
> have u book ur third attempt ?


Hi friend, not currently. In Jan-2017, I may plan to give my third real test.


----------



## puneetkrs

Just an advise in Reading and as per my real experience - If you are targeting 65+ then do not bother about Multiple Choice questions in Reading section, JUST LEAVE THEM. it is necessary to have enough time for all other questions in Reading and Multiple Choice takes hell lot of time.

My advise to leave them is based on what the maximum you can get if you get it right. An MCQ may give you maximum 3 or 4 points if you get all right which I feel is only possible for proficients. So you get lesser and there is negative marking also. If you marked total three and one was wrong then your score would be only 1 (1+1+0-1), which is very likely. Therefore it is not advisable to spend 3 to 4 minutes just for 1 mark. 

AND guess what, I left all MCQ in reading and my score was still 85.


----------



## Rameshnathan

puneetkrs said:


> Just an advise in Reading and as per my real experience - If you are targeting 65+ then do not bother about Multiple Choice questions in Reading section, JUST LEAVE THEM. it is necessary to have enough time for all other questions in Reading and Multiple Choice takes hell lot of time.
> 
> My advise to leave them is based on what the maximum you can get if you get it right. An MCQ may give you maximum 3 or 4 points if you get all right which I feel is only possible for proficients. So you get lesser and there is negative marking also. If you marked total three and one was wrong then your score would be only 1 (1+1+0-1), which is very likely. Therefore it is not advisable to spend 3 to 4 minutes just for 1 mark.
> 
> AND guess what, I left all MCQ in reading and my score was still 85.


Thank you for your suggestion.. I will take your word!

Regards, Ram..


----------



## akil_sp

puneetkrs said:


> Just an advise in Reading and as per my real experience - If you are targeting 65+ then do not bother about Multiple Choice questions in Reading section, JUST LEAVE THEM. it is necessary to have enough time for all other questions in Reading and Multiple Choice takes hell lot of time.
> 
> My advise to leave them is based on what the maximum you can get if you get it right. An MCQ may give you maximum 3 or 4 points if you get all right which I feel is only possible for proficients. So you get lesser and there is negative marking also. If you marked total three and one was wrong then your score would be only 1 (1+1+0-1), which is very likely. Therefore it is not advisable to spend 3 to 4 minutes just for 1 mark.
> 
> AND guess what, I left all MCQ in reading and my score was still 85.



Yes, your calculation is correct. If you spend 3-4 mins in MCQ for 2 or 3 marks, you may end up with missing at least 2 questions in Fill in the blanks, where each has minimum 4 blanks and 4blanks x 2 questions = 8 blanks. So you have chance of missing 8 marks.


----------



## paramSG

puneetkrs said:


> Just an advise in Reading and as per my real experience - If you are targeting 65+ then do not bother about Multiple Choice questions in Reading section, JUST LEAVE THEM. it is necessary to have enough time for all other questions in Reading and Multiple Choice takes hell lot of time.
> 
> My advise to leave them is based on what the maximum you can get if you get it right. An MCQ may give you maximum 3 or 4 points if you get all right which I feel is only possible for proficients. So you get lesser and there is negative marking also. If you marked total three and one was wrong then your score would be only 1 (1+1+0-1), which is very likely. Therefore it is not advisable to spend 3 to 4 minutes just for 1 mark.
> 
> AND guess what, I left all MCQ in reading and my score was still 85.


Thanks friend.

I have one doubt. If I select only one option (wrong) in MCQ, then what will be the score for that question?

Actually, my target scores are 65+ and in my last attempt I got L 75 S 70 W 72, but I failed in reading (63). You know I just spent 3 minutes max on 2 MCQ and selected only one option in each MCQ. Your input will be valuable. Please suggest any article website/material for reading? 

I have been reading BBC news and Guardian news for the last 5-6 months and it did not work for me in reading. 

Please share your reading materials. Thanks in advance.


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

Can you please review my reading test answers (attachments from 1 to 10) and what will be the score?

Thanks in advance.


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

Can you please review my reading test answers (attachments from 11 to 15) and what will be the score?

Thanks in advance.


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## sabhishek982

paramSG said:


> Thanks friend.
> 
> I have one doubt. If I select only one option (wrong) in MCQ, then what will be the score for that question?
> 
> Actually, my target scores are 65+ and in my last attempt I got L 75 S 70 W 72, but I failed in reading (63). You know I just spent 3 minutes max on 2 MCQ and selected only one option in each MCQ. Your input will be valuable. Please suggest any article website/material for reading?
> 
> I have been reading BBC news and Guardian news for the last 5-6 months and it did not work for me in reading.
> 
> Please share your reading materials. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG



Selecting only one option is a good strategy because even if it's wrong you would get zero for that answer and if it is correct then you get one mark. So chose any one option by your gut feeling. Don't leave it blank.


----------



## puneetkrs

paramSG said:


> Thanks friend.
> 
> I have one doubt. If I select only one option (wrong) in MCQ, then what will be the score for that question?
> 
> Actually, my target scores are 65+ and in my last attempt I got L 75 S 70 W 72, but I failed in reading (63). You know I just spent 3 minutes max on 2 MCQ and selected only one option in each MCQ. Your input will be valuable. Please suggest any article website/material for reading?
> 
> I have been reading BBC news and Guardian news for the last 5-6 months and it did not work for me in reading.
> 
> Please share your reading materials. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


One option wrong or not selected will give you -1 and one correct gives you +1. So score of the question depends on how many correct answers the question actually has.

Those 3 minutes if you spend more in fill blanks or other types probably you will have better probability of not making typos.

I just used Kelly and McMillian for the material.

Cracking PTE is more about strategy you opt for each section.


----------



## AtifMalik

Re orders are absolutely correct, IMO.


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, if any one can give some feedback on my score. I am struggling with listenning and writing. last time I scored Listenning 58 and writing 62, also my spellings score was 20. I just need advice that If i will improve my spelling then does it effect on writing and listenning and what is the extent? for example if my spelling score 60 or 70 then what will be my writing score with the same pattern. or do it effect my listenning also. 
Also can anyone please let me know that where I can focus more in listenning and any strategies. I am planning to give my next try on 8th December. 
any valuable suggestions ?


----------



## Ranjith Kumar

sadduaks said:


> Thanks dear.. Just speak fast and finish your read aloud task in 16-18 seconds. Once you do that, it doesn't matter how you perform in the remaining sections. For reading section you should just try and refresh your basic grammar. For writing just follow Navjot brar video "writing tips by 90 scorer" on youtube. I hope this will help.
> 
> All the best and hope you get your desired scores..



Dear, I just have a doubt on this strategy. Should we ignore the full stop and comma's in the text and continue with out any pause to make it up under 20 seconds.


----------



## Melodies7788

sadduaks said:


> Thanks dear.. Just speak fast and finish your read aloud task in 16-18 seconds. Once you do that, it doesn't matter how you perform in the remaining sections. For reading section you should just try and refresh your basic grammar. For writing just follow Navjot brar video "writing tips by 90 scorer" on youtube. I hope this will help.
> 
> All the best and hope you get your desired scores..


Hey... Sadduaks,

So we need to make sure to speak between 16 and 18 second, how can make sure the machine will recognize my voice? 

thanks


----------



## Melodies7788

puneetkrs said:


> One option wrong or not selected will give you -1 and one correct gives you +1. So score of the question depends on how many correct answers the question actually has.
> 
> Those 3 minutes if you spend more in fill blanks or other types probably you will have better probability of not making typos.
> 
> I just used Kelly and McMillian for the material.
> 
> Cracking PTE is more about strategy you opt for each section.


Hang on.. MCQ single answer wrong answer or didn't select won't give u negative mark right? only MCQ multiple answer get minus point if you select the wrong answer?


----------



## imanick

*PTE-3rd attempt-speaking 60*

Hi all,

I gave my 3rd attempt.. and inspite of all techniques still i got only 60 in speaking.

Speak -60
Write-87
Read-71
List-77

Enabling scores

Grammar-77
OF-68 Pronunciation-38
WD , voco-90
Spelling -64

Dont know what to do? Please help.. I am frustrated to the core... 
this time i spoke faster also. And in graph, retell, i completed all tasks within 38 secs.
Also all my Repeat sentences wre exactly correct. 
I was very confident after the exam

1st : L49 R58 S49 W53
2nd: L69 R67 S39 W90
3rd: L77 R72 S60 W87


----------



## ctselvan

imanick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my 3rd attempt.. and inspite of all techniques still i got only 60 in speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak -60
> 
> Write-87
> 
> Read-71
> 
> List-77
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling scores
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar-77
> 
> OF-68 Pronunciation-38
> 
> WD , voco-90
> 
> Spelling -64
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know what to do? Please help.. I am frustrated to the core...
> 
> this time i spoke faster also. And in graph, retell, i completed all tasks within 38 secs.
> 
> Also all my Repeat sentences wre exactly correct.
> 
> I was very confident after the exam
> 
> 
> 
> 1st : L49 R58 S49 W53
> 
> 2nd: L69 R67 S39 W90
> 
> 3rd: L77 R72 S60 W87




Hi buddy, 

You've improved in your scores. Please do concentrate on your pronunciation. That affects your Speaking score a lot. All the best !


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## FFacs

All. Quick tip, as I see this mistake made often on these pages. 

Using the word "even" - as in "Even I have the same question" or "Even I am still waiting" - does NOT mean "I also" it means "Unexpectedly, I also". You'd use it in sentences such as "Even parents get to have a day off" or "even the smartest professors need to read books", etc.


----------



## roy1947

*PTE material*

Hi Guys,

Can someone please post materials for PTE.

Also, pls can you point me to list of essays that usually come for PTE.

Thank-you


----------



## verdikt

imanick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I gave my 3rd attempt.. and inspite of all techniques still i got only 60 in speaking.
> 
> Speak -60
> Write-87
> Read-71
> List-77
> 
> Enabling scores
> 
> Grammar-77
> OF-68 Pronunciation-38
> WD , voco-90
> Spelling -64
> 
> Dont know what to do? Please help.. I am frustrated to the core...
> this time i spoke faster also. And in graph, retell, i completed all tasks within 38 secs.
> Also all my Repeat sentences wre exactly correct.
> I was very confident after the exam
> 
> 1st : L49 R58 S49 W53
> 2nd: L69 R67 S39 W90
> 3rd: L77 R72 S60 W87


Hi imanick,

Send me a sample of your pronunciation via PM and I can see what I can do!


----------



## verdikt

roy1947 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please post materials for PTE.
> 
> Also, pls can you point me to list of essays that usually come for PTE.
> 
> Thank-you


I feel like there's no relevance to the material inside an essay, rather the structure and format of the essay is more important. Youtube "E2language webinar essay"; it's helped bump my score up in Writing by a lot!


----------



## Giri vishnu

I can understand your frustration; imagine, in my case, both the times machine rebooted and my scores were effected..so I a applied for 489..I am still making my mind to reappear or not.

I appeared for the same in Hyderabad storm..


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*Time Management in Reading Section* Can you guys help me out in proper time management in the Reading section. Also, can you tell me if we can go back in the previous question? for instance I finish the Reading exam earlier than the time limit and I would to review my first question in Reading.


----------



## Melodies7788

Mikail_Zubair said:


> *Time Management in Reading Section* Can you guys help me out in proper time management in the Reading section. Also, can you tell me if we can go back in the previous question? for instance I finish the Reading exam earlier than the time limit and I would to review my first question in Reading.


I believe, we can't go back to check the answer, once you click next, that's your answer..


----------



## menikhlesh

Hey guys,
Thanks to great group..
got the result...finally relief..
I missed 79 but i am moving further with this score









Regards
Menikhs


----------



## Abood

menikhlesh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks to great group..
> 
> got the result...finally relief..
> 
> I missed 79 but i am moving further with this score
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Menikhs




Congrats! 

Any good tips for reading? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## menikhlesh

Abood said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Any good tips for reading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reading is the easiest section. I would say please focus on time and don't worry about small mistakes in the fill in the blank...just move on.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Melodies7788 said:


> I believe, we can't go back to check the answer, once you click next, that's your answer..


In this case time management would be important. Any tips guys?opcorn:


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi 

Should I attempt PTE again and try for 79 in each module? I can do it as I hardly prepared for it(3 days) and screwed some of repeat sentence and short question. It can take my points tally to 80 if that helps.



-------
Points: 70
Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
+ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016


----------



## imanick

*NSW invite ?-with 55 points*

Hi friends, 

What is the chance of getting invited for NSW with 55 points.

I have totally now -55 points with 0 points for PTE.
NSW SS- 5 points.

So if I apply, do you have guys know when we will get invitation ?

Thanks


----------



## desisingh

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Should I attempt PTE again and try for 79 in each module? I can do it as I hardly prepared for it(3 days) and screwed some of repeat sentence and short question. It can take my points tally to 80 if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> Points: 70
> 
> Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
> 
> +ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
> 
> PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
> 
> EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016




Why do you want to apply with 80? 70 points are good enough to get you a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

menikhlesh said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks to great group..
> got the result...finally relief..
> I missed 79 but i am moving further with this score
> 
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=72258&d=1480414552"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Regards
> Menikhs


Hi , your scores are excellent, however little suprised on ur written score....

Any clue why u wud have scored only 77, when ur enabling scroes were so very good.


----------



## utchey

Hello everyone

I am still struggling with summarize written test am not just getting really frustrated right now and my exam is next week.

Please what should I do this will be my 3rd attempt and am still getting 57 in writing I need 65 someone please help me with the basics like nursery school pupil.

Thanks


----------



## abhishek5855

Just try to cover as much main points as possible, or atleast the central idea. Use a lot of commas, gerund, and... Keep it about 30 words in length.


----------



## Nicusha

menikhlesh said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks to great group..
> got the result...finally relief..
> I missed 79 but i am moving further with this score
> 
> View attachment 72258
> 
> 
> Regards
> Menikhs


Good day 
menikhlesh,

What have you done to get 90 in Oral Fluency?

Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

sadduaks said:


> A few short answer questions that i remember (phrasing of question might be different then the actual one):
> 
> 1. From where did solar panels get energy from? Ans: Sun
> 2. What is H2O stands for? Ans: Water
> 3. What is it when two stones are rubbed? Ans:  (still got 90)
> 4. Person who takes care of our teeth? Ans: Dentist
> 
> Questions with photo
> 
> 1. A map was displayed with various building (looks like some college campus or may be hospital) Question: Where is XYZ building located? Ans: in front of ABC building
> 2. 3 items were displayed on the screen with a circle on one. Question: What is in the circle? Ans: It was telephone
> 3. A woman was sitting on a bench with a laptop and it seemed that wind started flowing which took his papers and she was trying to grab them. Question: What happened to the papers? Ans: My guess was papers are flying :yo:
> 4. A double bar chart was displayed with information about the number of students vs number of faculties and X axis has section number 1, 2, 3, 4 ..... . Question: Which section has least number of faculties? Ans: 4
> 5. A person was taking an award from someone. Question: What is being given in the picture? Ans: The answer should have been an Award i guess but i answered it as Certificate  (still got 90)
> 
> This is what i could recall at this point of time. Why i mentioned (still got 90) is just to inspire you guys that i believe there is some margin of error in the test, so don't loose hope.
> 
> Lastly i think it could be a good idea to use a filler sentence but try to speak that filler at a decent pace else you might loose points in oral fluency (not sure how it works). I didn't use any filler and as soon as the recording started i gave the answer and submitted immediately.
> 
> I hope this helps and you achieve your desired scores.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## menikhlesh

adckbj88 said:


> Hi , your scores are excellent, however little suprised on ur written score....
> 
> Any clue why u wud have scored only 77, when ur enabling scroes were so very good.


I am surprised too and seriously felt that just missed some points.
No idea how PTE calculates the scores.
My listening also went good but scores could not cross 79. 
What to do....


----------



## menikhlesh

*Debrief*



Nicusha said:


> Good day
> menikhlesh,
> 
> What have you done to get 90 in Oral Fluency?
> 
> Thank you.


Ok...getting lot of private IMs and other requests for debrief. Here you go with my set of tips.

First of all, i studied for 20 days and done some travelling in the same time so was busy with office work and house work. 
My scores are already published in the last post by me.

Let's come to the tips :

On the exam day, i wanted to sleep and relax but could not relax so slept in my car for 20 min before the exam. I took water and clear my mind and rushed to the center. 

Before starting....do check ur mic position.i kept it near the chin and played my recording till i was convinced that it is all ok. No breath should come in the mic. I spent around 5 min checking the Mic and also the invigilator was irritated seeing that i am checking and playing the mic recording again and again.. hahahaah

1) Speaking ( I got 90) : 
Describe Image
-------------------
Here was my strategy - prepare clear templates for each type of graphs and images. These should be generic..ex : 
the maximum figures are recorded in..... while minimum figures are recorded in.........
the average figures increased at a steady rate.

Also to ..not forget the template , i wrote all the template in the sheets while i was going through the Read aloud section. It was like i borrowed...10 sec from read aloud to write on the sheet and 30 sec to review the read aloud paragraph 

Now when the section started, i was all out with my sheets and templates. Just spoke fast as suggested by many others. No hesitations as material was in front of me in sheets 

Exam experience : 
Venn diagram on health
2 bar graph
1 picture ..unable to recall

Read aloud
-------------
I read somewhere in Pearson site, that people think it is easy section and ignore the significance of this section. Actually, this is the section for oral fluency ( i got 90 here). Speak fast and clear. I fumbled in some place..but i didn't stopped...NO LOUD and CLEAR..just be fast with clarity.( 18 sec all para complete)

Exam experience : para were easy and some have complex words. 
3 line para were there.

Repeat sentence 
-------------------
Not sure if any strategy work here but i tried to write important words in a sentence. i made mistakes in 2 repeat sentence but still got 90. maintain the pace. i spoke the wrong sentence also with confidence..may be computer took that and evaluated. ahah.

Exam experience : sentences are not too long.Manageable. don't be tensed here.

Retell lecture 
----------------
Use...some important words or fillers like Additionally, furthermore to structure the para. Otherwise it was ok

Exam Experience : one lecture was easy ..other was bad...i created story with few points.

Answer short Question :
-------------------------
pie chart image came and asked to find second largest places
table was given and asked to find the second largest animal.
questions like : what is name given to money used in countries - currency
I am sure i made mistake in one of them.

Writing section :
============

I got 3 summarize text ( 1 was bad....but i am good at this) and 1 essay ( some thing like laws and human behavior)

For essay , follow template and answer the prompts.
and don't forget to add some good words such as Salient, egregious, tenuous. I added 10 words  and in vocab i got 80

Reading :
=======

Started with the fill in the blanks and not the usual MCQs. I felt it was easy...with words medium to complex. 
MCQ multiple choice - 
Guys ..please read the question and answers first then the para...
one was tough and selected 3 answers. remove the options which are clearly not the answer.

MCQ single answer : a big para was given.
but for the answer , no need to read the whole para. i got the answer straight from the para. 

Reorder para :- one was easy ..other was tough on some war.i was confused and spent 3 min.

Listening :
=========

This section came when i was fully exhausted. i took the break and had some energy bars to support my sleeping mind.
This started with Summarize spoken text : pretty easy. noted the main points and moved with writing the points in proper grammar. I took good time here......don't know why..my mind was not responding.

Select Missing word : i missed one of them again due to my stupid concentration but wrote some alternative word.

Write from dictation :
i could answer 2 only and last one i could write just one word and time was OVER.
Time Management is very important here. This test is not just language, but time management and handling pressure.

I would like to thank everyone here in this group with my debrief.
Work on strategy rather than content.

Regards
ACS +ve
PTE : S:90 R:90 L: 76 W:77


----------



## utchey

Any vocabulary to add to the essay will be highly appreciated.


----------



## ImV

menikhlesh said:


> Before starting....do check ur mic position.i kept it near the chin and played my recording till i was convinced that it is all ok. No breath should come in the mic. I spent around 5 min checking the Mic and also the invigilator was irritated seeing that i am checking and playing the mic recording again and again


I did that too!  Kept checking the mic until I was satisfied. Was the last one to start the test.


----------



## misecmisc

imanick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I gave my 3rd attempt.. and inspite of all techniques still i got only 60 in speaking.
> 
> Speak -60
> Write-87
> Read-71
> List-77
> 
> Enabling scores
> 
> Grammar-77
> OF-68 Pronunciation-38
> WD , voco-90
> Spelling -64
> 
> Dont know what to do? Please help.. I am frustrated to the core...
> this time i spoke faster also. And in graph, retell, i completed all tasks within 38 secs.
> Also all my Repeat sentences wre exactly correct.
> I was very confident after the exam
> 
> 1st : L49 R58 S49 W53
> 2nd: L69 R67 S39 W90
> 3rd: L77 R72 S60 W87


Your scores are improving. So don't get frustrated. Practice again. For speaking, I scored badly in first test, as I speak fast naturally. So in second test, I focussed on word stress, punctuation and read with meaning - since I naturally speak fast, so even with these my read aloud sections were over within 23 to 25 sec I think. So you need to find for yourself as to why your speaking score was slightly less. May be try to record your speaking and see which areas of speaking you need to improve.

The sections, in which I struggled to get 79, were the reading section and writing section.

May you get your desired score.


----------



## Melodies7788

menikhlesh said:


> I am surprised too and seriously felt that just missed some points.
> No idea how PTE calculates the scores.
> My listening also went good but scores could not cross 79.
> What to do....


Well.. I have problem with listening too, so sad I took 7 times, but my listening score roughly the same... not sure what's wrong, I able to understand and my IELTS 8 for listening... but so hard to increase my listening score in PTE 


anyone please share the tipss...


----------



## utchey

Hello All

Summarize written test and essay writing which one carry's more mark?

Can I do better in essay and it will make up for the summary

Please someone should answer me

Regards


----------



## imanick

misecmisc said:


> Your scores are improving. So don't get frustrated. Practice again. For speaking, I scored badly in first test, as I speak fast naturally. So in second test, I focussed on word stress, punctuation and read with meaning - since I naturally speak fast, so even with these my read aloud sections were over within 23 to 25 sec I think. So you need to find for yourself as to why your speaking score was slightly less. May be try to record your speaking and see which areas of speaking you need to improve.
> 
> The sections, in which I struggled to get 79, were the reading section and writing section.
> 
> May you get your desired score.


Thanks Misemisc.. i will write again soon and will talk very fast in RA.Speak fast as many suggested. Graph i am talking more on content. Even though i memorized the template, i am unable to follow that technique in exam. 

Any suggestions for improving pronunciation?. My OF has improved, but my pronun is still 36,19 and 38. 
Grammar, spelling , vocobulary and WD all are 90 in 2rd and 3rd attempts. This speaking is only troubling. I kept the Mic near nose when i heard my voice clearly.
I also tested it for around 10 times before starting the exam. 

Sadduaks, Don and menlikesh all adopted Lavanya's techniques and they got 90 in speaking. I will try to follow it.

May be my OF shoot from 39 to 68 after speaking fast. I will speak faster and try to complete in 16-18 secs.


----------



## misecmisc

imanick said:


> Thanks Misemisc.. i will write again soon and will talk very fast in RA.Speak fast as many suggested. Graph i am talking more on content. Even though i memorized the template, i am unable to follow that technique in exam.
> 
> Any suggestions for improving pronunciation?. My OF has improved, but my pronun is still 36,19 and 38.
> Grammar, spelling , vocobulary and WD all are 90 in 2rd and 3rd attempts. This speaking is only troubling. I kept the Mic near nose when i heard my voice clearly.
> I also tested it for around 10 times before starting the exam.
> 
> Sadduaks, Don and menlikesh all adopted Lavanya's techniques and they got 90 in speaking. I will try to follow it.
> 
> May be my OF shoot from 39 to 68 after speaking fast. I will speak faster and try to complete in 16-18 secs.


For improving pronunciation, you can watch some videos related to pronunciation on youtube. Moreover, I think improving pronunciation may take some time. Also, one thing which I have observed based on my scores is that there is nothing like one technique fits all, so you may need to find out for yourself as to which technique helps you.

May you get your desired score.


----------



## imanick

*PTE word doc with some answers*

Hope this is useful for some!


----------



## dorbsdee

hello guys, any tips for reading, i'm targeting 79+, i got 72 in my first attemp.. any useful website to improve my comprehension.. thanks..


----------



## Rainbows

Melodies7788 said:


> Well.. I have problem with listening too, so sad I took 7 times, but my listening score roughly the same... not sure what's wrong, I able to understand and my IELTS 8 for listening... but so hard to increase my listening score in PTE
> 
> 
> anyone please share the tipss...


Maybe you should try practising with microphone away from mouth???


----------



## Abood

imanick said:


> Hope this is useful for some!


From where did you get these questions? One of them came in my real exam last week.


----------



## Melodies7788

Rainbows said:


> Maybe you should try practising with microphone away from mouth???


it is my speaking will affect my listening score?


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Guys,

I'm taking PTE exam again in order to improve my score up to 79+.
Do you guys have any advice for a final touch to perform in the test?

Anything would be helpful.

Take a look on my latest attempts of the test. Please advise
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1v9BaXqsq01eU9oSDBWMjA0dE0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## desisingh

How do i get started on pte preparation? Is there any test available which I can take and evaluate where I stand now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loks26

imanick said:


> Thanks Misemisc.. i will write again soon and will talk very fast in RA.Speak fast as many suggested. Graph i am talking more on content. Even though i memorized the template, i am unable to follow that technique in exam.
> 
> Any suggestions for improving pronunciation?. My OF has improved, but my pronun is still 36,19 and 38.
> Grammar, spelling , vocobulary and WD all are 90 in 2rd and 3rd attempts. This speaking is only troubling. I kept the Mic near nose when i heard my voice clearly.
> I also tested it for around 10 times before starting the exam.
> 
> Sadduaks, Don and menlikesh all adopted Lavanya's techniques and they got 90 in speaking. I will try to follow it.
> 
> May be my OF shoot from 39 to 68 after speaking fast. I will speak faster and try to complete in 16-18 secs.


Hi imanick, 

I see that you have been putting in a lot of effort and missing out because of minor changes required. I have a couple of suggestions that might help. 

My flatmate has amazing conversational skills. He suggested a couple of things and they worked like a charm.

1) Don't lose your breath trying to speak quickly if you are not capable of speaking long sentences at a stretch. I didn't listen to this advise in my first 3 attempts because of my arrogance, thinking my English is as good as anyone else's. I kept getting first 3 sentences right and then would end up messing the sentence due to shortness of breath.

2) Read a sentence or speak as if you are narrating a story to a bunch of adults. You have to put some emotions into it. 

As an example, I wanted to attach an audio file of my flatmate, but the size is 8.7MB and the limit here is 2MB.


----------



## yamuna raj

menikhlesh said:


> Ok...getting lot of private IMs and other requests for debrief. Here you go with my set of tips.
> 
> First of all, i studied for 20 days and done some travelling in the same time so was busy with office work and house work.
> My scores are already published in the last post by me.
> 
> Let's come to the tips :
> 
> On the exam day, i wanted to sleep and relax but could not relax so slept in my car for 20 min before the exam. I took water and clear my mind and rushed to the center.
> 
> Before starting....do check ur mic position.i kept it near the chin and played my recording till i was convinced that it is all ok. No breath should come in the mic. I spent around 5 min checking the Mic and also the invigilator was irritated seeing that i am checking and playing the mic recording again and again.. hahahaah
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Speaking ( I got 90) :
> Describe Image
> -------------------
> Here was my strategy - prepare clear templates for each type of graphs and images. These should be generic..ex :
> the maximum figures are recorded in..... while minimum figures are recorded in.........
> the average figures increased at a steady rate.
> 
> Also to ..not forget the template , i wrote all the template in the sheets while i was going through the Read aloud section. It was like i borrowed...10 sec from read aloud to write on the sheet and 30 sec to review the read aloud paragraph
> 
> Now when the section started, i was all out with my sheets and templates. Just spoke fast as suggested by many others. No hesitations as material was in front of me in sheets
> 
> Exam experience :
> Venn diagram on health
> 2 bar graph
> 1 picture ..unable to recall
> 
> Read aloud
> -------------
> I read somewhere in Pearson site, that people think it is easy section and ignore the significance of this section. Actually, this is the section for oral fluency ( i got 90 here). Speak fast and clear. I fumbled in some place..but i didn't stopped...NO LOUD and CLEAR..just be fast with clarity.( 18 sec all para complete)
> 
> Exam experience : para were easy and some have complex words.
> 3 line para were there.
> 
> Repeat sentence
> -------------------
> Not sure if any strategy work here but i tried to write important words in a sentence. i made mistakes in 2 repeat sentence but still got 90. maintain the pace. i spoke the wrong sentence also with confidence..may be computer took that and evaluated. ahah.
> 
> Exam experience : sentences are not too long.Manageable. don't be tensed here.
> 
> Retell lecture
> ----------------
> Use...some important words or fillers like Additionally, furthermore to structure the para. Otherwise it was ok
> 
> Exam Experience : one lecture was easy ..other was bad...i created story with few points.
> 
> Answer short Question :
> -------------------------
> pie chart image came and asked to find second largest places
> table was given and asked to find the second largest animal.
> questions like : what is name given to money used in countries - currency
> I am sure i made mistake in one of them.
> 
> Writing section :
> ============
> 
> I got 3 summarize text ( 1 was bad....but i am good at this) and 1 essay ( some thing like laws and human behavior)
> 
> For essay , follow template and answer the prompts.
> and don't forget to add some good words such as Salient, egregious, tenuous. I added 10 words  and in vocab i got 80
> 
> Reading :
> =======
> 
> Started with the fill in the blanks and not the usual MCQs. I felt it was easy...with words medium to complex.
> MCQ multiple choice -
> Guys ..please read the question and answers first then the para...
> one was tough and selected 3 answers. remove the options which are clearly not the answer.
> 
> MCQ single answer : a big para was given.
> but for the answer , no need to read the whole para. i got the answer straight from the para.
> 
> Reorder para :- one was easy ..other was tough on some war.i was confused and spent 3 min.
> 
> Listening :
> =========
> 
> This section came when i was fully exhausted. i took the break and had some energy bars to support my sleeping mind.
> This started with Summarize spoken text : pretty easy. noted the main points and moved with writing the points in proper grammar. I took good time here......don't know why..my mind was not responding.
> 
> Select Missing word : i missed one of them again due to my stupid concentration but wrote some alternative word.
> 
> Write from dictation :
> i could answer 2 only and last one i could write just one word and time was OVER.
> Time Management is very important here. This test is not just language, but time management and handling pressure.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here in this group with my debrief.
> Work on strategy rather than content.
> 
> Regards
> ACS +ve
> PTE : S:90 R:90 L: 76 W:77






Hi wats the template u prepared can u tell me ??????


----------



## Dkaur

imanick said:


> Hope this is useful for some!


Hi can u share again,I am unable to open the image.
Thank you


----------



## menikhlesh

yamuna raj said:


> Hi wats the template u prepared can u tell me ??????


The Generic template goes like :

Describe image:

The graph represents the population of Australia from the year 2002 to 2005
The X axis represents.....
The Y axis represents.....
The maximum figures are recorded in....... while minimum figures are recorded in.......
Another major observation is that average figures increased/decreased at a steady rate.
Overall, the graph shows an upward trend
In conclusion, if the trend continues then figures will increase in near future.


I followed this template.
I hope this helps..

Please do like message if you find it useful.


----------



## misecmisc

desisingh said:


> How do i get started on pte preparation? Is there any test available which I can take and evaluate where I stand now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can go to PTE-A official website. There you will find how you can give practice test. Though you need to purchase the practice test.


----------



## misecmisc

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm taking PTE exam again in order to improve my score up to 79+.
> Do you guys have any advice for a final touch to perform in the test?
> 
> Anything would be helpful.
> 
> Take a look on my latest attempts of the test. Please advise
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1v9BaXqsq01eU9oSDBWMjA0dE0/view?usp=sharing


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm taking PTE exam again in order to improve my score up to 79+.
> Do you guys have any advice for a final touch to perform in the test?
> 
> Anything would be helpful.
> 
> Take a look on my latest attempts of the test. Please advise
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1v9BaXqsq01eU9oSDBWMjA0dE0/view?usp=sharing


Well, I am a 65+ scorer like you, so logically I am in no position to give you advice. But still, just for the sake it may help you, I am writing this post. So for speaking section, what analysis I have done based on my experience of 2 real tests is that you should speak fast, clear pronunciation and read with meaning having proper stress and intonation. If your speaking is already like this, then may be you can try to look in the content in describe image and retell lecture sections. This may improve your speaking score slightly. Anyways, you would need to analyze your speaking to see which area you need to improve and you will need to find which strategy works for you. As far as my experience with real tests goes, for scoring in speaking section, it seems that it is not the case that one technique fits all.

All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## desisingh

desisingh said:


> How do i get started on pte preparation? Is there any test available which I can take and evaluate where I stand now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can any senior member help to get me started on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifzia11

Hello guy, could you guyz help how to prepare for short question answer. Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

sadduaks said:


> A few short answer questions that i remember (phrasing of question might be different then the actual one):
> 
> 1. From where did solar panels get energy from? Ans: Sun
> 2. What is H2O stands for? Ans: Water
> 3. What is it when two stones are rubbed? Ans:  (still got 90)
> 4. Person who takes care of our teeth? Ans: Dentist
> 
> Questions with photo
> 
> 1. A map was displayed with various building (looks like some college campus or may be hospital) Question: Where is XYZ building located? Ans: in front of ABC building
> 2. 3 items were displayed on the screen with a circle on one. Question: What is in the circle? Ans: It was telephone
> 3. A woman was sitting on a bench with a laptop and it seemed that wind started flowing which took his papers and she was trying to grab them. Question: What happened to the papers? Ans: My guess was papers are flying :yo:
> 4. A double bar chart was displayed with information about the number of students vs number of faculties and X axis has section number 1, 2, 3, 4 ..... . Question: Which section has least number of faculties? Ans: 4
> 5. A person was taking an award from someone. Question: What is being given in the picture? Ans: The answer should have been an Award i guess but i answered it as Certificate  (still got 90)
> 
> This is what i could recall at this point of time. Why i mentioned (still got 90) is just to inspire you guys that i believe there is some margin of error in the test, so don't loose hope.
> 
> Lastly i think it could be a good idea to use a filler sentence but try to speak that filler at a decent pace else you might loose points in oral fluency (not sure how it works). I didn't use any filler and as soon as the recording started i gave the answer and submitted immediately.
> 
> I hope this helps and you achieve your desired scores.



Than you for sharing


----------



## asifzia11

Thank you Nicusha. I tried this exam but always short either 1 or 2 marks. I have tremendous respect who achieves 80 and more. In my experience it was very tence. Questions are keep coming and I was a good audience.just don't know how to encounter them. By the rime I realise, the bar is stopped.
Kindly, people here make all short questions together in a word file which would help many people like me.

1. I can remember sone questions was asked about what is wrong about the given picture.
Ans:Invalid Password

2. What happened when two stones are rubbed? 
I don't know the answer said spark fire.

3. Another question was photo, 2 woman with laptop and they are doing something. I answered browsing computer but not sure the answer. 

Please post or make together all short questions in a file like essay list.


----------



## asifzia11

Im new here and I dont know how to copy old post and paste here. But this retell lecture list looks prominent to me. Do you guyz have some more lecture lists, please post it. This site is very big and it will take me at least a week to read all posts which is challenging. Please please kind people just add this list if you found different topic on lecture.


Hello,

I consolidated few retell lecture topics from others in this forum. Please share if you have the audio clip for these topics or Youtube link? 

Retell
1. economy of australia
2. types of dimesnsions . started from 1d 2d 3d then told that in 4 d , time is included.*
3. the government does not inform civilians before making decisions.they come to know when it becomes policy. when asked by the mob, elected and non elected , always throw reasons from rule book.
4. globalization : its effect on natural resources. climate change.*
5. omen prefer their profession in uk instead of being mothers.*
6. dolphins and its survival
7. two bar grpahs showing comparison of marks secured by both boys and girls in math and english and impact of psychology and cognitive development*
8. training given to community health workers.*
9. changing economy of world affecting graduates .*
10. the number of frog limb deformities in NA
11. aztecs and cacao, chocolate and cocoa seeds.
12. sound receptors. ear drum, vibration.
13. Rats and experiments on them
14. Thermodynamics and kinetic energy and their interrelation
15. Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
16. Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
17. Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.
18. Growing population and waste management
19. Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky
20. NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.

Thanks,
Deva


----------



## commie_rick

asifzia11 said:


> Im new here and I dont know how to copy old post and paste here. But this retell lecture list looks prominent to me. Do you guyz have some more lecture lists, please post it. This site is very big and it will take me at least a week to read all posts which is challenging. Please please kind people just add this list if you found different topic on lecture.
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I consolidated few retell lecture topics from others in this forum. Please share if you have the audio clip for these topics or Youtube link?
> 
> Retell
> 1. economy of australia
> 2. types of dimesnsions . started from 1d 2d 3d then told that in 4 d , time is included.*
> 3. the government does not inform civilians before making decisions.they come to know when it becomes policy. when asked by the mob, elected and non elected , always throw reasons from rule book.
> 4. globalization : its effect on natural resources. climate change.*
> 5. omen prefer their profession in uk instead of being mothers.*
> 6. dolphins and its survival
> 7. two bar grpahs showing comparison of marks secured by both boys and girls in math and english and impact of psychology and cognitive development*
> 8. training given to community health workers.*
> 9. changing economy of world affecting graduates .*
> 10. the number of frog limb deformities in NA
> *11. aztecs and cacao, chocolate and cocoa seeds.*
> 12. sound receptors. ear drum, vibration.
> 13. Rats and experiments on them
> 14. Thermodynamics and kinetic energy and their interrelation
> 15. Death of rural languages ( migration and urbanization)
> 16. Thermodynamics and kinetic theory ( contraction with law of thermodynamics)
> *17. Vision of Napoleon 3rd and his vision to change Paris.*
> 18. Growing population and waste management
> *19. Picture of galaxies and the darkness of sky and cosmology could not explain the darkness of sky*
> 20. NGO and non profit making organizations and their asset.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deva




I encountered these during my exam


----------



## chubs3

Queenie9072 said:


> I had my first attempt on 24/11 and failed to clear the 65 due to horrible speaking score. Just need some suggestions on how I can do better with describing images. I basically lost my control in the actual test and even skipped some questions when I was half way through them as I didnt know what to say. At some points, I even swore out "Oh fk" in the middle of my answer which now still makes me laugh off my ass when unwinding my very first test. Do you guys think that I can have some hope with the PTE or should I switch to another paper-based like OET (my profession is nursing)? I have to admit that I didnt prepare well before the exam. In the real test, I even hadnt read the reading questions properly that I hadnt chose more than 1 answer for the MCQ - multiple answers.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 71
> Reading 65
> Speaking 52
> Writing 79
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 90



Hey Queenie,

I could help you with tips for speaking as i got 90 in practice test A. And if you could help me by giving tips for writing as i see you got 79 and good WD as 90.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## akil_sp

commie_rick said:


> I encountered these during my exam


The speaker talks about Non Governmental Organisations in Australia.
The significant aspect of this is, many non profit sectors struggled to get fund due to economic crisis. 
The speaker elaborates further that due to globalization NGOs are getting aid internationally
Finally he concluded that around $ 1 billion revenue is contributed to Australian economy by NGOs.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The speaker talks about multi dimensions.
The significant aspect of this is there are 4Dimensions such as Longitude, Latitude, Altitude and Time. 
The speaker elaborates further that when the earth surface is measured using latitude, altitude and time, latitude and altitude will denote WHERE and time will denote WHEN the measurement is taken.
Finally he concluded that dimensions are important to measure an object.


----------



## asifzia11

Thank you guys for your all contributions. Please keep posted more especially, those are attempting or attempted exam already. 

Another short question my friend got it as below:

When earth and universe come to same line what we call it?

And: Horizon 

I''ll keep posted if I find new info!


----------



## Queenie9072

imanick said:


> Hope this is useful for some!





chubs3 said:


> Hey Queenie,
> 
> I could help you with tips for speaking as i got 90 in practice test A. And if you could help me by giving tips for writing as i see you got 79 and good WD as 90.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Hey Chubs, very much happy to share. I actually follow the method shared by one of the member here. I quote it off here again for you and those who need it. To be honest, I'm always struggle to get 7 in ielts writing but got 79 straight away in my 1st attempt even though I didnt prepare that much. I'm determinant to retake the PTE in January so have to work really hard. Can you please share your method when approaching the describe image section? Do you have any specific structure? My problem is that I'm always bad at maths & numbers, hence, this section really knocks me down as I've had brain fart all the time . It always takes me forever to really understand what's going on with the given image despite the fact that I keep telling myself that I only need to talk about the lowest, the highest value and the trend for the conclusion. 

So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays. 
I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be. 

Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is Take side and one is Both pros and cons. 

For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.

For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.

So the followings are the format that i used:

1.TAKE SIDE:

Intro: 

Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that... 
I am inclined to believe that....
The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...

Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..

Conclusion: 
In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....

2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:

Intro: Blah blah blah is....
Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.

Body: On one hand, ..... For example,
On the other hand,....... As an example


In conclusion, while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......


This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”

So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.

In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so. 

I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.

I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone. 

I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.

Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself: 
STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS 

This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.

Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.

However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.
I attach here the essay i wrote about Extreme sports. I wrote this as a “Take side” essay:

Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate. 

First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe. 

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.


----------



## pjrichpj

Hi All,

My wife appeared for PTE-A exam on 26th November, yesterday, we got her result and it was:

Listening 63
Reading 59
Speaking 42
Writing 69


Grammar 79
Oral Fluency	39
Pronunciation	31
Spelling 78
Vocabulary	59
Written Disc 83

As seen from above score, her Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is evaluated lowest but we are not able to digest it because she is fluent in english and Pronunciation is also good.

Could someone please share some tips on how to score well?

Also, please suggest the link from where we can give PTE mock test and have evaluated scores. She gave 2 free mock tests available at practicepte do com but they did not provide any evaluation.


----------



## Queenie9072

asifzia11 said:


> Thank you guys for your all contributions. Please keep posted more especially, those are attempting or attempted exam already.
> 
> Another short question my friend got it as below:
> 
> When earth and universe come to same line what we call it?
> 
> And: Horizon
> 
> I''ll keep posted if I find new info!


What I can recall from my 1st attempt is as follow: 

1. Retell lecture: 
- Napoleon the 3rd's vision to change Paris into a more beautiful city by replacing its current road system with boulevards and growing more green trees. He wanted to make Paris a better place for people to stroll around or basically to sit down and have a cup of coffee in the street
- Problems of homelessness and how it can be solved through 4 main aspects: economics, employment, (cant remember exactly)

2. Essay: Talk about pros/cons of this era as it is full of daily inventions. Any new technological or medical invention that you think create both advantages and disadvantages for human (something like that) 

3. Short answer:
What kind of book is written by a person about their own life? – Autobiography


----------



## misecmisc

pjrichpj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife appeared for PTE-A exam on 26th November, yesterday, we got her result and it was:
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 59
> Speaking 42
> Writing 69
> 
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency	39
> Pronunciation	31
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary	59
> Written Disc 83
> 
> As seen from above score, her Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is evaluated lowest but we are not able to digest it because she is fluent in english and Pronunciation is also good.
> 
> Could someone please share some tips on how to score well?
> 
> Also, please suggest the link from where we can give PTE mock test and have evaluated scores. She gave 2 free mock tests available at practicepte do com but they did not provide any evaluation.


May be the mic position was not ok. Above nose should be ok.
The PTE-A official website has prepare section in it. There you can get scored practice tests, but you would need to purchase those practice tests.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

pjrichpj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife appeared for PTE-A exam on 26th November, yesterday, we got her result and it was:
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 59
> Speaking 42
> Writing 69
> 
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency	39
> Pronunciation	31
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary	59
> Written Disc 83
> 
> As seen from above score, her Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is evaluated lowest but we are not able to digest it because she is fluent in english and Pronunciation is also good.
> 
> Could someone please share some tips on how to score well?
> 
> Also, please suggest the link from where we can give PTE mock test and have evaluated scores. She gave 2 free mock tests available at practicepte do com but they did not provide any evaluation.


Hi,
i think this is more to do with mic position.
if she speaks at high pitch, please ask her to place mic on forehead
this may reduce her volume(but that doesnt matter), motive of doing this is to remove any breathing sounds, cough which may hamper the score, since its computer software, and any voice apart from words are market negatively!


----------



## laksh899

*lucky*

hi i need help. today i got my pte result report but every field and everything empty even my information filed too.. plz any one have any idea about this? how can i fix this


----------



## ashvi

laksh899 said:


> hi i need help. today i got my pte result report but every field and everything empty even my information filed too.. plz any one have any idea about this? how can i fix this


Hello laksh899,

I had a similar issue. I had raised a ticket as well. Just try after sometime (hour or two) and download the report again.


----------



## laksh899

ashvi said:


> Hello laksh899,
> 
> I had a similar issue. I had raised a ticket as well. Just try after sometime (hour or two) and download the report again.


thank you so mach.....!!! i will try again


----------



## asifzia11

Hi all, how are you all? Yes, I do agree with that point of view which is mic positioning. I tried then goes from 24 to 78. What I did was talking crap rather then content. But, it was fast and clear. Therefore, it is immensely important to talk fast to pass over 70 for sure. Mic position should be set on above nose level where your breath is unable to distort your pitch. It's called plosive. You can YouTube it why T and D is very necessary to know. Feel free to email me. I'll try reply but no promises. I'm still struggling to achieve for 79 :weary:


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hi Guys,

I bought a PTE voucher to apply for PTE academic and I may no longer require it. If someone is planning to register for PTE, you can get my voucher to book for the exam.

Cost : 297 AUD

Thanks
Harish


----------



## mandy2137

Guys, has anyone checked with ptepractice.com? It doesn't work at my end. I recently bought gold kit, I think domain got expired.


----------



## Melodies7788

mandy2137 said:


> Guys, has anyone checked with ptepractice.com? It doesn't work at my end. I recently bought gold kit, I think domain got expired.


It was down on this afternoon for awhile... but after couple of refresh it works again... I've double checked again before reply u it works....


----------



## Melodies7788

asifzia11 said:


> Hi all, how are you all? Yes, I do agree with that point of view which is mic positioning. I tried then goes from 24 to 78. What I did was talking crap rather then content. But, it was fast and clear. Therefore, it is immensely important to talk fast to pass over 70 for sure. Mic position should be set on above nose level where your breath is unable to distort your pitch. It's called plosive. You can YouTube it why T and D is very necessary to know. Feel free to email me. I'll try reply but no promises. I'm still struggling to achieve for 79 :weary:



Hi asifzia, 

thankss for your sharing... how can I know whether I'm making plosive? 

I also having a trouble to increase my listening score always stay below 70 or max 70 point I need 79, I feel like I able to understand the retell, or SST, the only one I feel confused it's the multiple choice question...

Do you mind to give me recommendation how to improve that?

Thank you...


----------



## asifzia11

Please focus on repeat sentences. Trust me, I have already tried on more than 7 times okay. Speaking and listening are inter-connected. Thus, please focus on repeat sentences. It is really vital when it comes on Listening score. Click only one correct answer from Multiple Choice Questions Answer if you are confused, and focusing on other parts. I hope it helps. I experimented on this without this multiple, you will still be able to achieve more than 75+.


----------



## Melodies7788

asifzia11 said:


> Please focus on repeat sentences. Trust me, I have already tried on more than 7 times okay. Speaking and listening are inter-connected. Thus, please focus on repeat sentences. It is really vital when it comes on Listening score. Click only one correct answer from Multiple Choice Questions Answer if you are confused, and focusing on other parts. I hope it helps. I experimented on this without this multiple, you will still be able to achieve more than 75+.


Thanksss for replying me...

I should admit that I can't repeat 100% I''ll missed a piece here n there... 

Alright I'll try to practice more on repeat sentence... hope I will able to increase my speaking n listening score... 

Thanksss again... Hope u and i able to get 79 score asap...!


----------



## misecmisc

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi asifzia,
> 
> thankss for your sharing... how can I know whether I'm making plosive?
> 
> I also having a trouble to increase my listening score always stay below 70 or max 70 point I need 79, I feel like I able to understand the retell, or SST, the only one I feel confused it's the multiple choice question...
> 
> Do you mind to give me recommendation how to improve that?
> 
> Thank you...


In listening, for Multiple Choice question, read the question before the speaking starts. Then listen to the audio and understand the conversation, may be note the key points during it, then after the audio is complete, look at the options and only select those options, whose meaning relates to the content of the audio of the question.


----------



## Melodies7788

misecmisc said:


> In listening, for Multiple Choice question, read the question before the speaking starts. Then listen to the audio and understand the conversation, may be note the key points during it, then after the audio is complete, look at the options and only select those options, whose meaning relates to the content of the audio of the question.


Hi misecmisc,

Thank you so much.... 

Yeah I think this time I have to concentrate do the multiple choice questions as during the listening always scare running out of time so always rushing to pick the answer for mcq and quickly move to next question...


----------



## asifzia11

Bro, Im not typical person like Indian, Bangladesh, Pakistan or South Continent countries. I would be very happy if you succeed in your life more than myself. It's just sharing experiences. Unfortunately, some people treat about us as a threat to their prosperity, which is extremely shameful. In my opinion, people should assist each other to move forward. We all have face the exam real time, am I right ! Then why we all are being so ignorant.


----------



## abhishek5855

I took that kit too..got shockingly disappointing results as our mic and the official mic of pearson differ. So dont be disheartened by low speaking scores.
I was able to get 90,90,90,80


----------



## asifzia11

Probably, I'm speaking like Trump, but we all have to help each other. If you earn $50 a minute, why I should I complaint about you. You have that talent to earn that money right!! Why we dont just accept it! Is it a sin to help a person without expecting a single benefit????


----------



## asifzia11

Im just a normal person who is really want to see proceed other people.


----------



## Melodies7788

asifzia11 said:


> Bro, Im not typical person like Indian, Bangladesh, Pakistan or South Continent countries. I would be very happy if you succeed in your life more than myself. It's just sharing experiences. Unfortunately, some people treat about us as a threat to their prosperity, which is extremely shameful. In my opinion, people should assist each other to move forward. We all have face the exam real time, am I right ! Then why we all are being so ignorant.


You are awesome mate! Indeed, I agree with your perspective and know what you means as I got frens like that too... 

You surely will get ur desire score and ur visa asap! 

Hope u all the best...! and again thankss mate!


----------



## asifzia11

Thanks Melodies. It's mean a lot to me. i'm just a normal human being. Please don't get me wrong guys.


----------



## Melodies7788

abhishek5855 said:


> I took that kit too..got shockingly disappointing results as our mic and the official mic of pearson differ. So dont be disheartened by low speaking scores.
> I was able to get 90,90,90,80


Indeed, agree with you... 

I bought gold tests twice... result for the 4 tests was below far more by my actual real result... although I'm not get 79 score but I'm able to pass 65


----------



## Melodies7788

asifzia11 said:


> Thanks Melodies. It's mean a lot to me. i'm just a normal human being. Please don't get me wrong guys.



Yeah... got ur point... that's why I personally think this forum is awesome we can share and search previous ppl experiences n have a ppl who in the same boat with us... 

All the best... we gonna get there soon... 

Wish u get ur desire score n visa asap!


----------



## asifzia11

I can'y you thank you enough for your comments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asifzia11

Thanks mate, and I do really mean it but !!!


----------



## asifzia11

Hi misemecic, have you heard about running on sentence?!??? I think that you have that problem, and you may consider to fix it first. Please don't get me wrong. Write simple sentences before you approach complicate sentences :+1::+1:


----------



## nmagdy

Plz help. I just received an email that my score is ready but when I open the file it is empty. No fields are showing. How can I report this problem?


----------



## sherif22879

Anyone noted that PTE practice official website is down please?!


----------



## snowingreen

Seems like a very good resource for graphs and essays . check it out. 

Graphs: Home | writefix.com


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hi Friends,

I bought a PTE vocher for registering for PTE Academic exam. But I no longer need the same.

Any one interested to buy the voucher pls contact me.

Voucher cost : 297 AUD

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## mandy2137

Melodies7788 said:


> It was down on this afternoon for awhile... but after couple of refresh it works again... I've double checked again before reply u it works....


Hello Mate,

I am trying to open it but it doesn't work at my end. If I browse it in mozilla then godaddy page comes and says this domain expired at 11-27-2016.


----------



## JumlyS

Hi All
i have received 70 in all modules, how ever i need 79+ to increase my points... What if my second attempt scores less than the previous will the DIPB accept the 1st attempt for migration ?? to move forward.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I bought a PTE vocher for registering for PTE Academic exam. But I no longer need the same.
> 
> Any one interested to buy the voucher pls contact me.
> 
> Voucher cost : 297 AUD
> 
> Thanks
> Shaan



Bro, I suggest lowering down the price a bit as in India its available for around 225 AUD. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Melodies7788

nmagdy said:


> Plz help. I just received an email that my score is ready but when I open the file it is empty. No fields are showing. How can I report this problem?



Keep refresh after 10 minutes... as I got the same experience before.. I download the file but no marks, but I redownload again it appears correctly...


----------



## Melodies7788

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> I am trying to open it but it doesn't work at my end. If I browse it in mozilla then godaddy page comes and says this domain expired at 11-27-2016.


Hi mandy2137,

I'm using google chrome... yesterday when I login I able to access keep trying maybe alot of ppl login to the website...


----------



## JumlyS

Hi All 

i have received 70 in all modules, how ever i need 79+ to increase my points... What if my second attempt scores less than the previous will the DIPB accept the 1st attempt for migration ??

or in other words if a second attempt is made for PTE will the 1st attempt go invalid ??


----------



## jana1234

Hi guys, sorry for the essay but I just wanted to share with you the my PTE-A experience and results because it shows how important not only the combined tips from this awesome forum are but also getting familiar with the format of the test and great time management. 

I decided to go for the PTEA because I realised, that after taking the IELTS twice and with much effort only achieving seven in writing, that I needed a different test and, preferably, a computer based one. After lots of research the PTEA sounded perfect for me. 

I bought the gold package on ptepractice and watched lots of youtube videos (mostly the free e2learning ones). While watching the videos I took lots of notes and kept them in a folder to read. I also collected very useful tips from this forum, printed them and kept them in the same folder. The e2learning describe image video was very helpful, as I was very scared of this part of the test, and they provide a great formula which is easy to remember.

I sat my first exam in October and I did pretty ok. At first I thought that it was much harder than the mock test. The images in ‘describe image’ were really difficult and I described about two or three obvious key points but didn’t manage to add conclusions. I also didn’t really understand the meaning of the ‘retell lecture’ but I wrote down a lot of important keywords and used them to ‘re-tell’ what the speaker said. I also missed one ‘short question’ and the mic cut off after 3 seconds. The results, however, were much better than the mock tests. 

My first results were: 
Listening 80 
Reading 82
Speaking 73 
Writing 84 

and my enabling skills were: 
Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 85 
Pronunciation 90 
Spelling 80 
Vocabulary 61 
Written Discourse 90

I am not sure why I missed out on the six points in Speaking as my Pronunciation and Oral fluency points were really high. A lovely person in this forum suggested that my breathing, due to being heavily pregnant, might be the reason and to, next time, place the microphone at my nose height.

That is exactly what I did on Tuesday when I repeated the test. I think I did a bit better this time with the images, because I did quite a few at home in the days before the exam and it helped to use different vocabulary (gradual rise in, slight fall, steep increase, levelled off, remained constant, rocketed, surged, ascended, gained, descended, dropped, plummeted, rapidly, erratically, slowly, steadily, decreased, peaked, bottomed etc.) and to be a bit calmer in general. I still didn’t manage to make conclusions for each image plus I got cut off at one point too. In ‘short question’ I am sure I got at least two questions wrong. In my essay this time I didn’t manage my time wise and I took too long to come up with something. This lead to not being able to finish my last sentence, which was the conclusion. I started with ‘In conclusion, I believe that, …’ and then the computer cut me off. Great!
Anyways, I managed to do pretty well until the end of the listening section. I must have spend too much time on one of the ‘multiple choice’ questions and didn’t check the timer up the top. When I was at task 17 from 19 I had 10 seconds left . These last three tasks are ‘write from dictation’ and are actually pretty easy tasks to collect points. That’s why I got really frustrated when I started writing the first two words from the task 17 recording and then got cut off and the test was finished. I was so angry at myself. 

I got the results the next day and as expected, missing the last three tasks was the reason I, again, didn’t get the results I need.

Here are my last results:
Listening 62
Reading 90
Speaking 87
Writing 62

and enabling skills:
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 77
Written Discourse 54

In ’Write from dictation’ you score one point for each correct word. Also the points are for Listening and Writing. The fact that I missed three whole sentences with probably at least six words each dragged my Listening and Writing scores down to 62. Also having been cut off in the essay and the first of the ‘Write from the dictation’ influenced my ‘Written Discourse’ skill score, which is only 54 compared to a 90 in the first test.

I’m so annoyed about myself and want that this experience helps at least someone else to not do the same mistake. So here is my tip:

Don’t waste your time on deciding on one of the multiple choice answers or highlighting the correct summary. In ‘multiple choice’ read the beginning of the task where it says e.g. ‘What does the speaker believe is likely to happen in the future?’ but don’t read the options just yet (It will confuse you and you don’t have enough time before the audio starts). Try to note down all the important keywords that the speaker is mentioning, quickly select the correct options and move on. Don’t waste your time reading it over and over again. 
I’m sure I could have gotten a much better result if I would’ve just moved along quicker. I just spend too much time checking on one of the options because I didn’t note down enough information and couldn’t decide. Even if you don’t have enough info. You can’t listen to the audio again, so just choose something and move on. Maybe you are lucky and still get the right answer but it is much more frustrating if you miss out on a few tasks in the end.

I will have a break now and, if I don’t get a Stream 2 invite in the meantime, will try next year again. 

Good luck to everyone!! It’s a great test but make sure you are well prepared before taking it


----------



## Yogi4Aus

JumlyS said:


> Hi All
> i have received 70 in all modules, how ever i need 79+ to increase my points... What if my second attempt scores less than the previous will the DIPB accept the 1st attempt for migration ?? to move forward.




You can send your best score out of all attempts
Irrelevant of which is the latest one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc

JumlyS said:


> Hi All
> i have received 70 in all modules, how ever i need 79+ to increase my points... What if my second attempt scores less than the previous will the DIPB accept the 1st attempt for migration ?? to move forward.



It does not matter. Where did you sit for exam in sri lanka? knowledge merchandising?


----------



## imanick

*Hi Dkaur*



Dkaur said:


> Hi can u share again,I am unable to open the image.
> Thank you


Attaching again


----------



## Abood

imanick said:


> Attaching again


From where did you get these questions? 

Is it a real one? I think I had one on my exam. 

Appreciate your response.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

*PTE Reading Query*

Hello Everyone,

Posting again here with hope of some prompt answers, since I just have 2 days left for my first PTE-A attempt!

Bit of Background - So far, I've had one attempt at General IELTS last month with LRSW- 8.5/9/8.5/7. After talking to fellow forum-members, friends and my Migration agent, I decided to sit for PTE to boost my points for Australia.

So far, I have finished practicing from the two Official guides which, I must admit, are two must-haves! 

My question - With one more book to go (Macmillan Testbuilder), I am finding it hard to time myself for Reading section. The instructions say it lasts for 32 to 41 minutes, but how much time should I give myself for the last 3 reading tests from macmillan book - 32 minutes is very less for me, I need at least 40 minutes. Is that a fair amount of time trying to emulate the actual test environment? Experienced candidates and test takers, please shed some light on this.. What is the ideal way to practice reading at home?

I would be grateful for your prompt replies.

PS: I have no intentions of buying the scored tests.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Posting again here with hope of some prompt answers, since I just have 2 days left for my first PTE-A attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of Background - So far, I've had one attempt at General IELTS last month with LRSW- 8.5/9/8.5/7. After talking to fellow forum-members, friends and my Migration agent, I decided to sit for PTE to boost my points for Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I have finished practicing from the two Official guides which, I must admit, are two must-haves!
> 
> 
> 
> My question - With one more book to go (Macmillan Testbuilder), I am finding it hard to time myself for Reading section. The instructions say it lasts for 32 to 41 minutes, but how much time should I give myself for the last 3 reading tests from macmillan book - 32 minutes is very less for me, I need at least 40 minutes. Is that a fair amount of time trying to emulate the actual test environment? Experienced candidates and test takers, please shed some light on this.. What is the ideal way to practice reading at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I would be grateful for your prompt replies.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I have no intentions of buying the scored tests.




Hi utkarsh 
Seeing your ielts score
I believe you already have the ability
Apart from this purchasing and trying scorer tests will surely help you gauge where u stand as far as PTE is concerned 
Still like you i wanted to score 20 points and ended up scoring LRSW:90,79,90,86
In 5 attempts while in last 3 attempts I was very close 
Few tips which I could analyse and these are not conventional methods of scoring good !

TIPS
Speaking 
-pronunciation and fluency score the most 
Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40%
Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
Never leave a question 
Remember you have to speak good confident English
In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
Practice it
Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start

TIPS
Reading
-manage your time
Practice always with timers even at home
-do sample papers again n again
-make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
-reading is sheer hard work
Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve 
-Reading newspaper articles
Improves your speed
Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary 
When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups

Writing-
Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary 
Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
I always used and score high in vocabulary 
Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
- try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
Remember to correct spellings
Eg.
"Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong 
"Hence, there is. " is marked 
right 
Small things will score you high

Listening
It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
-English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check 
- I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful

Hope this helps everyone 
It has helped ppl in the past as well!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1982

Hi all, 

There is a rumour in market that PTE-A would going to be scrapped by DIBP very soon. Even i am so confused about this rumour. Any of you in this thread know exactly whats happening?

I had attended PTE in October after 3 attempt i score 90 in all module, hope this rumour won't get real. Please advise guys.

Thanks


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> There is a rumour in market that PTE-A would going to be scrapped by DIBP very soon. Even i am so confused about this rumour. Any of you in this thread know exactly whats happening?
> 
> 
> 
> I had attended PTE in October after 3 attempt i score 90 in all module, hope this rumour won't get real. Please advise guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ignore these things 
I have been hearing this for over an year
Rumours will keep Coming from every month

Let me leave u with another one
If you score 90 in each section 
You will be awarded 30 points by DIBP

Hope that makes you mood better

But ignore it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Yogi4Aus said:


> Ignore these things
> I have been hearing this for over an year
> Rumours will keep Coming from every month
> 
> Let me leave u with another one
> If you score 90 in each section
> You will be awarded 30 points by DIBP
> 
> Hope that makes you mood better
> 
> But ignore it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi utkarsh
> Seeing your ielts score
> I believe you already have the ability
> Apart from this purchasing and trying scorer tests will surely help you gauge where u stand as far as PTE is concerned
> Still like you i wanted to score 20 points and ended up scoring LRSW:90,79,90,86
> In 5 attempts while in last 3 attempts I was very close
> Few tips which I could analyse and these are not conventional methods of scoring good !
> 
> TIPS
> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
> 
> TIPS
> Reading
> -manage your time
> Practice always with timers even at home
> -do sample papers again n again
> -make yourself expert at REORDER PARA (most scoring)
> -reading is sheer hard work
> Re doing again n again is the best possible technique to improve
> -Reading newspaper articles
> Improves your speed
> Any new word you read,do not neglect and find its meaning in dictionary
> When you practice reading more and more it makes you better in judging fill ups
> 
> Writing-
> Write simple English ,do not try too hard to use vocabulary
> Grammar and usage of vocabulary in right context is more important-
> 9 words from RYAN IELTS (search on you tube)
> I always used and score high in vocabulary
> Use examples ,figures depicting facts,these facts can be fictional as well
> - try to stop at 210-220 words and save 5 mins for corrections/commas etc
> Remember to correct spellings
> Eg.
> "Hence,there is.."will be marked wrong
> "Hence, there is. " is marked
> right
> Small things will score you high
> 
> Listening
> It's the most easiest and might be for you guys as well
> -English movies /BBC podcast/ BBC news keep listening , more u listen more you get use to accents ,pronunciation check
> - I have an app "6 minute English" on my phone .... Its really really helpful
> 
> Hope this helps everyone
> It has helped ppl in the past as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks man, for putting up all the tips in one place, so effectively! I have been following some of them, but yes, will now follow ALL of them. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UtkarshHanda

UtkarshHanda said:


> Thanks man, for putting up all the tips in one place, so effectively! I have been following some of them, but yes, will now follow ALL of them. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In addition, I'm sorry if it wasn't clear; My main question was how much time should i give for complete reading section practice at home? The format says 32-41. Can i give myself 40 mins ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Queenie9072 said:


> Hey Chubs, very much happy to share. I actually follow the method shared by one of the member here. I quote it off here again for you and those who need it. To be honest, I'm always struggle to get 7 in ielts writing but got 79 straight away in my 1st attempt even though I didnt prepare that much. I'm determinant to retake the PTE in January so have to work really hard. Can you please share your method when approaching the describe image section? Do you have any specific structure? My problem is that I'm always bad at maths & numbers, hence, this section really knocks me down as I've had brain fart all the time . It always takes me forever to really understand what's going on with the given image despite the fact that I keep telling myself that I only need to talk about the lowest, the highest value and the trend for the conclusion.
> 
> So, below were my useful expressions to use in essays.
> I made sure i only will stick to these 2 types of answering the essay question, regardless what they will be.
> 
> Basically I classified essay questions to two forms: one is Take side and one is Both pros and cons.
> 
> For “take side”, as you know, it is for questions that ask for your opinion, which side you agree or disagree, to which extent... For this type of question, as Kate suggested, I made sure I only would choose one side to take (either agree of disagree). I would not stay neutral as it will require more discussion.
> 
> For “Both pros and cons”, very clearly these questions ask for your discussion on both the advantages and disadvantages, pros and cons, 2 sides of a given issue.
> 
> So the followings are the format that i used:
> 
> 1.TAKE SIDE:
> 
> Intro:
> 
> Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...
> I am inclined to believe that....
> The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...
> 
> Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..
> 
> Conclusion:
> In conclusion, .... The foregoing discussion propounds/validates the view that.... Further, it is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and.....
> 
> 2.BOTH PROS AND CONS:
> 
> Intro: Blah blah blah is....
> Some ppl think..., while others argue that...
> This essay will elaborate on both ideas and come to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Body: On one hand, ..... For example,
> On the other hand,....... As an example
> 
> 
> In conclusion, while...., The foregoing discussion propounds the view that... It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and ......
> 
> 
> This format is quite easy to use as it has similarities for both most common types of essay questions. Firstly you just talk random about the topic, introduce it a bit like “This climate change issue has become an alarming issue....”, then apply immediately “Some people think...., while others argue that...blah blah”, then the sentence that comes next will depend on which type, if its both side discussion, then write “This essay will elaborate on both ideas and ....”
> 
> So do you realise that by doing this, you are following a very strict and clear format that very likely it is regarded by computer as a good essay structure. So you start with topic sentence to introduce the topic, then you present both sides as how the question mentioned, then you show the computer that “Hey, i will elaborate on both,.....”, so it means you are answering very well what is being asked in a way that cannot be even clearer. And i thought this format did match what the system was looking for, as my writing score went up so nicely.
> 
> In the green PRactice test plus book, Pearson repeatedly comments that “This student has been given C1 for his essay (which is above 79) because he made his view/side very clearly in the introduction”. That was repeated quite a number of times. So i think definitely the clearer you present your side to the computer, you are making the job much easier for it to mark. It will go through each candidate paper quickly, and if it can detect a pattern that corresponds well with how it was told to mark, it will give high scores. I think so.
> 
> I was tempted to use a better sentence than “I am inclined to believe that...” when choosing side. I wanted to write “There is ample support for the claim that....”. You see, if i was to write it for a human marker, i would have wrote the second sentence. But i thought i was told by Kate who scored 90 constantly in writing to just write like how a high school student would write. So i just sticked with the basics. And that worked well. So again, make your point very very clear here in intro. I will attach an essay i wrote that strictly followed this format so you can match how sentences are linked together just as the format itself.
> 
> I would recommend you give only 1 reason for each side, and an example with it. Dont try coming up with many ideas and forget examples. I think examples are important, and i had this feeling that the computer was taught that any essay that has topic sentence, elaboration, followed by an example will be highly scored. So i just wanted to stick within that comfort zone.
> 
> I wrote my essay using 3 paragraphs only. Some people write 2 paragraphs for body part, one for “On one hand” and one for “On the other hand”. Personally i like that idea better. However, if u leave the paragraph alone after giving an example without a concluding sentence, ur paragraph will sound not very tight. But once you attempt to write a concluding sentence for each paragraph, I realised i would repeat myself too much in the conclusion, and also i could exceed the word limit. So weighing pros and cons, i decided to combine both ideas into only 1 body part instead.
> 
> Ah, the most beneficial thing i think i did for myself:
> STUDY WELL THE 200 MOST COMMONLY MISSPELLED WORDS
> 
> This is my best bet! I was able to avoid so many spelling mistakes in my 2nd exam thanks to this. At first i never thought about it. But i lost two marks in last exam in Write from dictation where each correctly spelled word would earn you 1 mark. So i was so happy to have gone thoroughly this list many times before exam. You cant imagine, words like: spices, species, rhythm, harassment, occurrence, maintenance, conscious, anonymous, feminine, hygiene...could be very, very confusing at times. So yes, an important task to make sure ur writing score will come out nicely is to know well how words are correctly spelled.
> 
> Please keep to word limit. Dont ever exceed or less even just a word. Try developing the habit of looking at the timer to see how many minutes left and the word count right below your typing box to plan your answer.
> 
> However, writing nice essays does not guarantee you a good score in Writing. Remember you have up to 3 summarize spoken text tasks to do, and also another up to 3 Summarize written tasks as well. They decide your score a lot as well. Previously i tried to express the ideas in a different way, using different words instead. And my marks came out 79 repeatedly. It could have been other factors than just my word choice. However, this time i most used words that have been spoken for example (in the Summarize spoken text) to answer . And it seems like system just needs from your answer words that are identical as the transcript, and given your grammar is correct, you should be awarded high marks.
> I attach here the essay i wrote about Extreme sports. I wrote this as a “Take side” essay:
> 
> Extreme sports such as parachuting, bungee-jumping and scuba-diving have burgeoned to become popular activities today. Some people think that they are good sports for a stronger personality, while others argue they are very dangerous and harmful. I am inclined to believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted. The following paragraphs will analyze their inevitable dangers and suggest other better sports for people to participate.
> 
> First of all, extreme sports are dangerous and risky. These forms of sports generate high levels of risks and there are always chances of unfortunate events that will happen. For example, there have been a number of youngsters who died from participating in scuba-driving in Texas. Specifically, a research study conducted by Yale University in 2014 has found nearly 4000 cases of injuries from extreme sports in the USA alone. Second of all, there are a variety of other forms of sports that are just as exhilarating and interesting as extreme sports for people to play. They not only are safer but also bring to players a feeling of relaxation and entertainment. As an example, sports such as tennis, football and horse-racing are tremendously fun to play and also safe.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that extreme sports are indeed dangerous and there are many other safer types of sports that people should participate in instead. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the aforementioned.




Hey Queenie,

Thanks for the details. I will surely do it.

About speaking:

For describe image use a template like:

The bar graph/pie chart/line graph illustrates/demonstrates

___________. It also shows_____________. In conclusion,_________.

Say the heading of the image with the y axis details. Then give 2 points of highest and lowest trends. And last give an overall conclusion.

Use words like hifhest, lowest, increase, decrease and demand.etc.

For Re-Tell lecture:

The speaker delineates information about ____________________
First and foremost____________________. Moreover,____________. To conclude___________________

Your prononciation should be good and clear. Use good vocabulury.

Repeat sentence should be also good and as per the speaker says.


Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## snowingreen

UtkarshHanda said:


> In addition, I'm sorry if it wasn't clear; My main question was how much time should i give for complete reading section practice at home? The format says 32-41. Can i give myself 40 mins ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on the #of questions and the mix . Reading section is the toughest with respect to time, so you will have to hurry up.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

UtkarshHanda said:


> In addition, I'm sorry if it wasn't clear; My main question was how much time should i give for complete reading section practice at home? The format says 32-41. Can i give myself 40 mins ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It purely depends on the length of the reading section test
And time is given according to it
And. It will be between 32-41 mins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Yogi4Aus said:


> It purely depends on the length of the reading section test
> And time is given according to it
> And. It will be between 32-41 mins!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Yogi4Aus,
I just saw your signature and wanted to ask you about dependent.

Have you put your wife as dependent and what all documents are required? And if she can give her PTE after my EOI received?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Yogi4Aus

chubs3 said:


> Hi Yogi4Aus,
> 
> I just saw your signature and wanted to ask you about dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put your wife as dependent and what all documents are required? And if she can give her PTE after my EOI received?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chubasco




Yes
She can give PTE after u receive invite , as well 
Documents like proofs that she is legally married with evidences like marriage certificate and spouse name in other ID,s
And she needs to have 4.5 IELTS/ 30 Each PTE overall score just to prove functional English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes
> She can give PTE after u receive invite , as well
> Documents like proofs that she is legally married with evidences like marriage certificate and spouse name in other ID,s
> And she needs to have 4.5 IELTS/ 30 Each PTE overall score just to prove functional English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thxs man appreciate your help.

Can you also give some strategies for reading and writing?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## rahejarajeev

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes
> She can give PTE after u receive invite , as well
> Documents like proofs that she is legally married with evidences like marriage certificate and spouse name in other ID,s
> And she needs to have 4.5 IELTS/ 30 Each PTE overall score just to prove functional English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Yogi,
Please correct me if I am wrong. We can claim partners points only when we satify these 2 conditions :
1. Partners skill set to be the same as husbands and should be accessed by the defined body.
2. Partner to score min 6 in all modules 

Please guide.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Guys,

How would you rate the difficulty level of the Macmillan testbuilder book, as compared to the real test? 

My PTE is day after tomorrow, and just need this info to gauge the current level of my preparation. 

Thanks much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc

HI, 

Could you please someone can share the reading strategies? I am bit struggling with the timing and correct answers.


----------



## sherif22879

sokauoc said:


> HI,
> 
> Could you please someone can share the reading strategies? I am bit struggling with the timing and correct answers.


I would suggest that you check the strategies on www.e2language.com

Also, check it on the official guideline from Pearson.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

sokauoc said:


> HI,
> 
> Could you please someone can share the reading strategies? I am bit struggling with the timing and correct answers.




Same here. I got a 9 in IELTS reading last month but here my accuracy is around 85% and it is generally taking me 40-45 mins to complete the section, which I feel is too much. 

I feel practice is the key here, as there are only 5 question types. Get your hands on all the books and YouTube material and just do timed-practice. 

Look to complete the questions as per the below timeline which I have personally calculated. Expert comments/reviews are welcome:

Ideal time allotment as per question type:

Multiple choice, single answer- 2min/ques
Multiple choice, mult. Answer- 2min/q
Reorder paragraphs- 2.5min/ques
Reading: Fill in the blanks- 1.5min/ques
R and W: Fill in the blanks- 2.5min/q

I know its tough, I believe this is one of the toughest nuts in PTE...the only way out is practice mate. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is a rumour in market that PTE-A would going to be scrapped by DIBP very soon. Even i am so confused about this rumour. Any of you in this thread know exactly whats happening?
> 
> I had attended PTE in October after 3 attempt i score 90 in all module, hope this rumour won't get real. Please advise guys.
> 
> Thanks


If it's a rumors then leave it as it is until solid evidence has been provided. Nonetheless please provide your sources


----------



## misecmisc

UtkarshHanda said:


> Guys,
> 
> How would you rate the difficulty level of the Macmillan testbuilder book, as compared to the real test?
> 
> My PTE is day after tomorrow, and just need this info to gauge the current level of my preparation.
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## imanick

*NSW invite ?-with 55+5 points*

Below are the details.

ANZSCO: 261311(Analyst programmer)
Point-Age(33)-25points/Eng(15)/WorkEx(15)
PTE-0 (Competent English)- I am unable to score 65 in speaking. Already 4 attempts over.

EOI Subclass 190 (55 + 5 SS points):
What is the chance of getting a NSW invitation, if i apply EOI today?
Please let me know friends


----------



## lucas.wszolek

imanick said:


> Below are the details.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311(Analyst programmer)
> Point-Age(33)-25points/Eng(15)/WorkEx(15)
> PTE-0 (Competent English)- I am unable to score 65 in speaking. Already 4 attempts over.
> 
> EOI Subclass 190 (55 + 5 SS points):
> What is the chance of getting a NSW invitation, if i apply EOI today?
> Please let me know friends


You should go to this tread mate:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1093602-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2016-a-468.html


----------



## Yogi4Aus

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Yogi,
> Please correct me if I am wrong. We can claim partners points only when we satify these 2 conditions :
> 1. Partners skill set to be the same as husbands and should be accessed by the defined body.
> 2. Partner to score min 6 in all modules
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev




You are right rajeev! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

UtkarshHanda said:


> Guys,
> 
> How would you rate the difficulty level of the Macmillan testbuilder book, as compared to the real test?
> 
> My PTE is day after tomorrow, and just need this info to gauge the current level of my preparation.
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's difficult then the real test for sure!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

imanick said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can u share again,I am unable to open the image.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching again
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## dinh3phan

Dear all,
I have just begun my PTE preparation, booking for a golden package mock test at ptepractice dot com, then finding out another practicepte dot com. Does anyone know about practicepte dot com?


----------



## gjforaus

*Question on Repeat sentence*

I find that in my practice at repeat sentence, i often complete ahead of time. In this case does it matter if i click next immediately or should i wait till the blue bar reaches the end,before clicking on next. Does my scoring get affected if i click on next if i finish ahead of the blue progress bar.


----------



## misecmisc

gjforaus said:


> I find that in my practice at repeat sentence, i often complete ahead of time. In this case does it matter if i click next immediately or should i wait till the blue bar reaches the end,before clicking on next. Does my scoring get affected if i click on next if i finish ahead of the blue progress bar.


For repeat sentence questions, as soon as you answer, after that you can move to next question.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gjforaus said:


> I find that in my practice at repeat sentence, i often complete ahead of time. In this case does it matter if i click next immediately or should i wait till the blue bar reaches the end,before clicking on next. Does my scoring get affected if i click on next if i finish ahead of the blue progress bar.


It is good that you are completing ahead of time, but please space your repetition so that it is clear and concise and easily understood. As it is, after completing your repetition due to inactivity recording stops but it does not affect though you finish ahead. Only ensure that the words spoken are clearly understood.

Regards

Vijay

_________________________________________________
ICT Business Analyst (Primary Applicant + Spouse + 2 Kids)
ANZSCO : 261111 ;
Points : 70 (Age: 25 ; PTE: 20; Edu: 15; Work Exp:10)
ACS Applied on : 24th Dec 2015
ACS Outcome on : 8th Jan 2016
PTE Score 87 on	: June 29th (L:90; R:82; S:90; W:90) 
EOI Applied on : 11th July 2016
Visa Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
Visa Applied : 30th Sep 2016
PCC Validated : 4th Oct 2016
CO 1st Contact : 15th Nov 2016 (Request for Medicals)
Medicals : 22nd Nov 2016
Medicals Updated: 29th Nov 2016
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## sherif22879

dinh3phan said:


> Dear all,
> I have just begun my PTE preparation, booking for a golden package mock test at ptepractice dot com, then finding out another practicepte dot com. Does anyone know about practicepte dot com?


It is not an official one to PTE but still they give you ability for 2 free scored tests


----------



## aravindmcs1

Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, one test is only 350INR... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.


----------



## chubs3

Yogi4Aus said:


> You are right rajeev!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the partner skills are different then it won't do.

it's as a dependent on my visa and only her English exams won't do.


----------



## goku786

Hi I just wanted to ask from where you prepared. Thanks


----------



## Abood

aravindmcs1 said:


> Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, one test is only 350INR... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.


Are the tests scored by machine?


----------



## UtkarshHanda

aravindmcs1 said:


> Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, one test is only 350INR... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.




Do they use the same questions, which are available in the three popular books: official guides and macmillan test builder, or are the questions different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajbhar_s

*PTE: Describe Image - Describing a Cycle Graph with sinusoidal curve*

I gave my last PTE exam a month ago in which I was prompted with something like a cycle graph with a sinusoidal curve in Describe Image section. Looking at that image confused me thoroughly, and I lost my composure due to this surprise question. Have any of you remember seeing this question in your exam. This question gave me a nightmare since I score 63 (was targeting at least 65) in the speaking module.

From my memory: The cycle was indeed a process or a milestone, which was achieved in different stages but I hardly remember any keyword.

Please share if you encountered this question and also if you have come across any other such question which gave you a restless sleep .

Thanks.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

chubs3 said:


> If the partner skills are different then it won't do.
> 
> 
> 
> it's as a dependent on my visa and only her English exams won't do.




It's not same occupation
But same " occupation list"
Which is sorted SOL or CSOL
so both partners should have occupation in same list to get spouse points
And 6 each band 

And if points are not be added
Then spouse should have fictional English atleast which is 4.5 score overall 

Hope that makes clear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Yogi4Aus said:


> It's not same occupation
> But same " occupation list"
> Which is sorted SOL or CSOL
> so both partners should have occupation in same list to get spouse points
> And 6 each band
> 
> And if points are not be added
> Then spouse should have fictional English atleast which is 4.5 score overall
> 
> Hope that makes clear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Functional English *


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3

Yogi4Aus said:


> It's not same occupation
> But same " occupation list"
> Which is sorted SOL or CSOL
> so both partners should have occupation in same list to get spouse points
> And 6 each band
> 
> And if points are not be added
> Then spouse should have fictional English atleast which is 4.5 score overall
> 
> Hope that makes clear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey thanks man.

Got it.

Also do i have to get her work experience checked by vetasse?


----------



## kvirlive

Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 7 years 10 months : 10 points <-- don't one need 8 years of work experience in order to gain this 10 points ?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

chubs3 said:


> Hey thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also do i have to get her work experience checked by vetasse?




If. Claiming points
Yes you have to get assessment similarly like yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947

Hi,

Do they give pen and paper for to take down notes ?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do they give pen and paper for to take down notes ?




They give you renewable black pen 
With reusable note pads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aravindmcs1

Abood said:


> Are the tests scored by machine?


Not machine i think so, some folks are evaluating tests, because after taking test I spoke with them...but tests are good only 350 rupees per test.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

UtkarshHanda said:


> Do they use the same questions, which are available in the three popular books: official guides and macmillan test builder, or are the questions different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys!!!

PLEASE BE WARNED..

I just took a paid mock test from ptemocktest.com, paid 357/- but it is not worth..some of the questions were incomplete and my test ended abruptly halfway through.. Please dont waste your money on PTEMOCKTEST.com. I have sent a mail to the cust. serv. team, they didnt even reply to my messages over chat support.. forgettable experience!

The books are much better, if you do not want to spend much...


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Guys have been through before
If you really want to practice and gauge your preparation and present potential 
Only test it on ptepractice official test scored tests
It might sound you costly
But its like equivalent to appearing in a real time exam

Atleast it's better then giving an unsuccessful attempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tofy79

UtkarshHanda said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> PLEASE BE WARNED..
> 
> I just took a paid mock test from ptemocktest.com, paid 357/- but it is not worth..some of the questions were incomplete and my test ended abruptly halfway through.. Please dont waste your money on PTEMOCKTEST.com. I have sent a mail to the cust. serv. team, they didnt even reply to my messages over chat support.. forgettable experience!
> 
> The books are much better, if you do not want to spend much...


Thanks for warning Mate, I have tried this free one about month back, it's crappy,
such stupid test site never seen!


----------



## UtkarshHanda

tofy79 said:


> Thanks for warning Mate, I have tried this free one about month back, it's crappy,
> 
> such stupid test site never seen!




Yeah, they have a free sample test as well. Hopefully, fellow candidates will learn from this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947

Buy from https://www.practicepte.com

999/- INR for 1 test and 5 attempts. (I am yet to buy )


----------



## rupinder4347

*PTE Writing Tips*



caramelle said:


> Thanks a lot for your support!! It's good to hear I wasn't the only one who faced this problem in the speaking section. I think it's pretty obvious they do such tricks intentionally (first graph with a long heading and tons of information) just to check if the candidate's speaking is good enough to describe whatever they see while staying calm and confident. My bad I wasn't prepared for that.
> 
> There is one more thing I wanted to share. I am the one who has taken the TOEFL, IELTS and PTE exams.
> 
> My PTE writing score is 90/90. My TOEFL writing score is 29/30...my IELTS writing score has never been any different from 7.5/9 (3 attempts). For those, who are stuck with the IELTS (and especially with its writing section), I would def recommend to learn the format and try the PTE exam.


Hi caramelle,

could u please give me some writing tips on PTE? As u have a great score of 90.

Thanks!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

roy1947 said:


> Buy from https://www.practicepte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 999/- INR for 1 test and 5 attempts. (I am yet to buy )




Even this is not a great site 
Difficulty level higher then real PTEexam

But if you are done with rest of all books and materials 
Then can go for it!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## victor0712

Guys,

Frustrated with my PTE results, Please advise

9-Nov 21-Nov 1-Dec	

Listening	71 68 63	
Reading	75 65 69	
Speaking	62 69 64	
Writing	70 63 68	

Grammar	89 67 69	
Oral Fluency	67 75 59	
Pronunciation	52 57 52	
Spelling	76 20 47	
Vocabulary	64 64 70	
Written Discourse	77 90 53


----------



## victor0712

victor0712 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Frustrated with my PTE results, Please advise
> 
> 9-Nov 21-Nov 1-Dec
> 
> Listening	71 68 63
> Reading	75 65 69
> Speaking	62 69 64
> Writing	70 63 68
> 
> Grammar	89 67 69
> Oral Fluency	67 75 59
> Pronunciation	52 57 52
> Spelling	76 20 47
> Vocabulary	64 64 70
> Written Discourse	77 90 53



GIven 3 attempts but failing


----------



## OctNovDec

What I'm noticing, in general, with people who are not able to score well in PTE and IELTS is the fact that all of them speak very hesitantly. In order to score well in these exams, this is the first hurdle to be overcome. The PTE/IELTS courses only teach you the outline and the format of the exam, but you will be able to score well only when you work on your fluency, and trust me, a 4 week, 8 week course isn't going to help you with that. 

Read books, newspapers, magazines, articles. Read as much as you can, and watch English content whether it be news, movies, documentaries, even YouTube videos. Don't waste your hard earned money on repeated attempts unless you're confident about your communication skills. If you're targeting proficient then it shouldn't be much of a problem, but I know a lot of us are seeking superior for those golden 20 points. So, a quick and easy route isn't going to cut it here. Don't practice for the sake of PTE, work on the language to master it. 

PTE is an exam where you're talking to a computer, and once you migrate, you will have to deal with people in the same language. So take it like that and work in that direction. 

I repeat, don't waste your money on repeated attempts until and unless you're sure and confident in terms of having hour long conversations with native English speakers.


----------



## aravindmcs1

UtkarshHanda said:


> Do they use the same questions, which are available in the three popular books: official guides and macmillan test builder, or are the questions different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, those are fresh questions as per my knowledge...


----------



## misecmisc

@suren_rawat: Regarding your query for essay writing tips in writing section, you can look at below webpage URL:
IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures

Better to post your queries in this thread, as others can also help you.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

It is allowed to take notes in Multiple-choice, choose single answer (Listening)?


----------



## misecmisc

Mikail_Zubair said:


> It is allowed to take notes in Multiple-choice, choose single answer (Listening)?


You can take notes in any section of the exam on your given notepad.


----------



## menikhlesh

*Notepad*



misecmisc said:


> You can take notes in any section of the exam on your given notepad.


Further the notepads provided are bigger in size and good. You can write lot of info in that.
But do check the Pen..sometimes pen not working.

Thanks
ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Anyone from UAE please post your updates/comments in the following forum 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1184106-pte-uae-aspirants.html#post11558402


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

What is the difference between these two as I see them as very similar: 


Multiple-choice, choose single answer (Listening)
Highlight correct summary


----------



## misecmisc

Mikail_Zubair said:


> What is the difference between these two as I see them as very similar:
> 
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer (Listening)
> Highlight correct summary


For understanding the different types of questions, please go to PTE-A official website page and there you will see a section for prepare. You can navigate to this prepare section and get the information on the different question types in PTE-A test.


----------



## kvirlive

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today my spouse got PTE score. Here is the score details.
> 
> Listening = 68
> Reading = 90
> Speaking = 90
> Writing = 64
> 
> Grammar = 66
> Oral Fluency = 90
> Pronunciation = 82
> Spelling = 46
> Vocabulary = 82
> Written Discourse = 44
> 
> she needs min 65 in all the modules to get 10 points for 189 visas.
> 
> I am thinking for re-evaluation for Writing Module to get 65 marks. What is the chances of getting 65 or more marks in Writing in re-evaluation.???
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in-advance for your help.


Hi
Have you received any feedback on re-evaluation ?
Thanks,
Viral


----------



## Asdfer

I'm helping out some friends to prepare for PTE-A, but I can't seem to find any useful links that I can use to source them. I have scored 79+ from the help of this very forum. Can someone please share me the link? Thanks.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Hi All,

Finally D-day came and I sat for my first PTE-A exam today.

Feedback:

1) The surface of the notepad is very smooth, hence the pen tends to slide on the surface, so practice making notes and ensure that your notes are legible on the day of the exam.
2)2-3 questions got repeated. I came across the same questions in the books through which I prepared; the two official guides and macmillan testbuilder.
3) if you practice enough by timing yourself (and not cheating on the timing) from the above books, you are bound to do well. prepare with a buddy, ask him/her to buy a book and you buy the others and exchange books to save money, that's what I did.
4) Got one Video clip in re-tell lecture, so be prepared for that as well.
5) In reading, expect any question type to come first, don't go with a rigid mind-set.
6) Practice speaking section with a news channel on, on the TV, , at your home to simulate test conditions, dont keep the volume too high.
7) After each section, you get some time before proceeding towards the next section, use that 1 minute or so to sub-consciously revise the concepts in your mind for that section.
8) Work on your spellings, collocations and typing speed; Added bonus. 
9) Dont under-estimate "Repeat sentence" type; practice a lot and work on your short term memory; don't be a Ghajini 

Wish me luck guys, my result should be out soon. Please feel free to ask, if you need anything else.

best regards,
Utkarsh


----------



## Yogi4Aus

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally D-day came and I sat for my first PTE-A exam today.
> 
> Feedback:
> 
> 1) The surface of the notepad is very smooth, hence the pen tends to slide on the surface, so practice making notes and ensure that your notes are legible on the day of the exam.
> 2)2-3 questions got repeated. I came across the same questions in the books through which I prepared; the two official guides and macmillan testbuilder.
> 3) if you practice enough by timing yourself (and not cheating on the timing) from the above books, you are bound to do well. prepare with a buddy, ask him/her to buy a book and you buy the others and exchange books to save money, that's what I did.
> 4) Got one Video clip in re-tell lecture, so be prepared for that as well.
> 5) In reading, expect any question type to come first, don't go with a rigid mind-set.
> 6) Practice speaking section with a news channel on, on the TV, , at your home to simulate test conditions, dont keep the volume too high.
> 7) After each section, you get some time before proceeding towards the next section, use that 1 minute or so to sub-consciously revise the concepts in your mind for that section.
> 8) Work on your spellings, collocations and typing speed; Added bonus.
> 9) Dont under-estimate "Repeat sentence" type; practice a lot and work on your short term memory; don't be a Ghajini
> 
> Wish me luck guys, my result should be out soon. Please feel free to ask, if you need anything else.
> 
> best regards,
> Utkarsh




Good points to note for fellow candidates 

All. The best to you mate


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Yogi4Aus said:


> Good points to note for fellow candidates
> 
> All. The best to you mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone



Thanks a lot brother


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Mikail_Zubair said:


> What is the difference between these two as I see them as very similar:
> 
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer (Listening)
> Highlight correct summary


For Listening M.C- Single answer - You will be given a question and 4-5 options to choose from. The options will be short, usually less than 7-8 words.

For Highlight Correct Summary, there will be no question, just 4 long texts as options (2-3 lines) and you have to listen to the rec and choose the option which clearly presents the gist/summary of the recording.

Try going through the Official guides to PTE for in-depth description and strategies for each question-type.


----------



## suren_rawat

Thanks misecmisc.



misecmisc said:


> @suren_rawat: Regarding your query for essay writing tips in writing section, you can look at below webpage URL:
> IELTS Writing Task 2 Essay Structures
> 
> Better to post your queries in this thread, as others can also help you.


----------



## Pinky1939

Hi All, 

I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:

Listening 78
Reading 76
Speaking 88
Writing 73


----------



## misecmisc

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 88
> Writing 73


Congrats @Pinky1939 .


----------



## misecmisc

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally D-day came and I sat for my first PTE-A exam today.
> 
> Feedback:
> 
> 1) The surface of the notepad is very smooth, hence the pen tends to slide on the surface, so practice making notes and ensure that your notes are legible on the day of the exam.
> 2)2-3 questions got repeated. I came across the same questions in the books through which I prepared; the two official guides and macmillan testbuilder.
> 3) if you practice enough by timing yourself (and not cheating on the timing) from the above books, you are bound to do well. prepare with a buddy, ask him/her to buy a book and you buy the others and exchange books to save money, that's what I did.
> 4) Got one Video clip in re-tell lecture, so be prepared for that as well.
> 5) In reading, expect any question type to come first, don't go with a rigid mind-set.
> 6) Practice speaking section with a news channel on, on the TV, , at your home to simulate test conditions, dont keep the volume too high.
> 7) After each section, you get some time before proceeding towards the next section, use that 1 minute or so to sub-consciously revise the concepts in your mind for that section.
> 8) Work on your spellings, collocations and typing speed; Added bonus.
> 9) Dont under-estimate "Repeat sentence" type; practice a lot and work on your short term memory; don't be a Ghajini
> 
> Wish me luck guys, my result should be out soon. Please feel free to ask, if you need anything else.
> 
> best regards,
> Utkarsh


All the best to you. May you get your desired scores.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Greetings Forum members,

With your best wishes and invaluable tips mentioned on this forum, I have secured straight 90's in all the sections in my first PTE attempt.

My score is as below:

Comm. Skills:

L/R/S/W: 90, 90, 90, 90

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 81
Pronunciation: 86
Spelling: 88
Vocabulary: 90
WD: 79

Finally, happy! After missing out on 20 points though IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/9/8.5/7

I can now proceed onto the next steps. All the best to everyone! 

One Tip: Don't be bogged down while preparing for PTE. While the preparation phase might be overwhelming, the test results are better! All the best to everyone.

Time to subscribe to other groups as well now...


----------



## ibra88

hello guys.
i have 55 points so far and i need +5 more points from my spouse to immigrate by 189 visa.
my wife is assessing her documents and yesterday she finished her 2nd attempt of PTE exam.
my questions are:-
1- what is the score does she need to give me the 5 points? 50 or 55!
2- in her first attempt a year a go she didn't do well at all in all sections and her score were S35 W45 R46 L44. but yesterday she did very well specially in speaking and writing but when i received the result report today the score was the bad again! don't know what is the problem. the 2nd attempt score is S38 W46 R54 L45. but why did she get 46 in writing while her enable skills is not that bad as the writing result Grammer 68, Spelling 88, Vocabulary 35, Writing Discourse 53.

does any one knows what is the problem!?! 
please note that in speaking section, my wife was doing good but there was a lady shouting loudly in her test, is it possible that her mic recorded the lady's voice sometimes ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Maverick_VJ

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings Forum members,
> 
> With your best wishes and invaluable tips mentioned on this forum, I have secured straight 90's in all the sections in my first PTE attempt.
> 
> My score is as below:
> 
> Comm. Skills:
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90, 90, 90, 90
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 81
> Pronunciation: 86
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 90
> WD: 79
> 
> Finally, happy! After missing out on 20 points though IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/9/8.5/7
> 
> I can now proceed onto the next steps. All the best to everyone!
> 
> One Tip: Don't be bogged down while preparing for PTE. While the preparation phase might be overwhelming, the test results are better! All the best to everyone.
> 
> Time to subscribe to other groups as well now...


Congratulations buddy. All the very best in your EOI and Visa endeavors.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Utkarsh, how did you cope up with speaking Test?

Did you speak like really fast?


----------



## Vinopaal

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings Forum members,
> 
> With your best wishes and invaluable tips mentioned on this forum, I have secured straight 90's in all the sections in my first PTE attempt.
> 
> My score is as below:
> 
> Comm. Skills:
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90, 90, 90, 90
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 81
> Pronunciation: 86
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 90
> WD: 79
> 
> Finally, happy! After missing out on 20 points though IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/9/8.5/7
> 
> I can now proceed onto the next steps. All the best to everyone!
> 
> One Tip: Don't be bogged down while preparing for PTE. While the preparation phase might be overwhelming, the test results are better! All the best to everyone.
> 
> Time to subscribe to other groups as well now...


Congrats buddy.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

ibra88 said:


> hello guys.
> i have 55 points so far and i need +5 more points from my spouse to immigrate by 189 visa.
> my wife is assessing her documents and yesterday she finished her 2nd attempt of PTE exam.
> my questions are:-
> 1- what is the score does she need to give me the 5 points? 50 or 55!
> 2- in her first attempt a year a go she didn't do well at all in all sections and her score were S35 W45 R46 L44. but yesterday she did very well specially in speaking and writing but when i received the result report today the score was the bad again! don't know what is the problem. the 2nd attempt score is S38 W46 R54 L45. but why did she get 46 in writing while her enable skills is not that bad as the writing result Grammer 68, Spelling 88, Vocabulary 35, Writing Discourse 53.
> 
> does any one knows what is the problem!?!
> please note that in speaking section, my wife was doing good but there was a lady shouting loudly in her test, is it possible that her mic recorded the lady's voice sometimes ?
> 
> thanks in advance


Sometimes the much needed 5 points becomes very stressful and PTE's major bane all across is that the other test takers scream out loud which as per their rules of engagement is accepted and we will have to live with it. I would suggest that don't rush into taking the tests without the ground preparation, as it does not matter if one is fluent in English. 

A lot of parameters are to be taken into account like clarity in the spoken text, giving the right pauses as needed, punctuation etc. For specifically writing, kindly check the format of argumentative essays and they are some excellent tutorials and links on you tube for this apart from PTE academic and Macmillan books. 

Given the scores, she needs to work on all the sections, so kindly do not rush until she is well prepared else, there will be frustration and not to mention the hefty fees for the test that will go squandered.

In the Speaking section, people tend to rush through the reading sentences aloud which are free points to be scored by faltering on pauses, pronunciation and not speaking clearly. So, I suggest that take the preparation section wise and work on content and evaluate, re-evaluate before taking the plunge again. Keep watching Australian based shows and news channels to get an idea on how they speak as this becomes crucial for basic sustenance and living there while it helps in understanding their speech.

All the very best and re-strategize again.


----------



## UtkarshHanda

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Utkarsh, how did you cope up with speaking Test?
> 
> Did you speak like really fast?




Hi,

No, not really. I spoke at a normal rate, giving the punctuations their due respect. Also, please refer to the below tips pertaining to speaking section that I just compiled and shared with another member:

1) start with a good position of mic (not at forehead level, looks funny; it should be at your nose level, so air coming out of nostrils or mouth doesn't effect the recording)
2) be confident and start with a positive frame of mind. Feel that today is your day, that you're finally gonna nail it. This boosts your fluency. 
3) give proper pauses at a comma and a fullstop. 
4) combine "chunks of words" and pronounce them faster like native speakers, e.g. One-of-a-kind, one-hell-of-a (pronounce as one-helluva)
5) if you are at a loss of words or lose the train of thought then dont stop, use fillers like uhh, um etc so that recording doesn't stop
6) describe image: write the keywords on the notepad before starting this section like - soaring prices, erratic, gradually increasing, abrupt etc; which will help you to explain the trends in the graphs
7) if you see an image with lots of data, don't get bogged down. Cover 2-3 points and conclude. 
8) retell lecture: note making is important; write some keywords and listen for overall meaning of the lecture and then weave your story around it. 

Hope this helps. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings Forum members,
> 
> 
> 
> With your best wishes and invaluable tips mentioned on this forum, I have secured straight 90's in all the sections in my first PTE attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> My score is as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Comm. Skills:
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90, 90, 90, 90
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar: 90
> 
> Oral Fluency: 81
> 
> Pronunciation: 86
> 
> Spelling: 88
> 
> Vocabulary: 90
> 
> WD: 79
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, happy! After missing out on 20 points though IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/9/8.5/7
> 
> 
> 
> I can now proceed onto the next steps. All the best to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> One Tip: Don't be bogged down while preparing for PTE. While the preparation phase might be overwhelming, the test results are better! All the best to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to subscribe to other groups as well now...




Congrats bro
That's the way to go 
Great achievement!!!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 88
> Writing 73




Thanks pinky
It was more of your hard work
And well applied tips to perfection
Well done  
All the best for future process 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## ibra88

Maverick_VJ said:


> Sometimes the much needed 5 points becomes very stressful and PTE's major bane all across is that the other test takers scream out loud which as per their rules of engagement is accepted and we will have to live with it. I would suggest that don't rush into taking the tests without the ground preparation, as it does not matter if one is fluent in English.
> 
> A lot of parameters are to be taken into account like clarity in the spoken text, giving the right pauses as needed, punctuation etc. For specifically writing, kindly check the format of argumentative essays and they are some excellent tutorials and links on you tube for this apart from PTE academic and Macmillan books.
> 
> Given the scores, she needs to work on all the sections, so kindly do not rush until she is well prepared else, there will be frustration and not to mention the hefty fees for the test that will go squandered.
> 
> In the Speaking section, people tend to rush through the reading sentences aloud which are free points to be scored by faltering on pauses, pronunciation and not speaking clearly. So, I suggest that take the preparation section wise and work on content and evaluate, re-evaluate before taking the plunge again. Keep watching Australian based shows and news channels to get an idea on how they speak as this becomes crucial for basic sustenance and living there while it helps in understanding their speech.
> 
> All the very best and re-strategize again.


thank you Maverick for the valuable tips. i will make sure to make her follow them. however, any idea about whether she needs to get minimum 50 or 55 to give me the +5 points !???


----------



## FFacs

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, not really. I spoke at a normal rate, giving the punctuations their due respect. Also, please refer to the below tips pertaining to speaking section that I just compiled and shared with another member:
> 
> 1) start with a good position of mic (not at forehead level, looks funny; it should be at your nose level, so air coming out of nostrils or mouth doesn't effect the recording)
> 2) be confident and start with a positive frame of mind. Feel that today is your day, that you're finally gonna nail it. This boosts your fluency.
> 3) give proper pauses at a comma and a fullstop.
> 4) combine "chunks of words" and pronounce them faster like native speakers, e.g. One-of-a-kind, one-hell-of-a (pronounce as one-helluva)
> 5) if you are at a loss of words or lose the train of thought then dont stop, use fillers like uhh, um etc so that recording doesn't stop
> 6) describe image: write the keywords on the notepad before starting this section like - soaring prices, erratic, gradually increasing, abrupt etc; which will help you to explain the trends in the graphs
> 7) if you see an image with lots of data, don't get bogged down. Cover 2-3 points and conclude.
> 8) retell lecture: note making is important; write some keywords and listen for overall meaning of the lecture and then weave your story around it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent job mate. Great score.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

ibra88 said:


> thank you Maverick for the valuable tips. i will make sure to make her follow them. however, any idea about whether she needs to get minimum 50 or 55 to give me the +5 points !???


To the best of my knowledge to have the 5 points added for Spouse she should have IELTS 6 i.e. PTE score of 50. Maybe some in house experts can confirm on that as I am not exactly sure.


----------



## trombokk

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 88
> Writing 73


Congrats all the best for the next process.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

UtkarshHanda said:


> Greetings Forum members,
> 
> With your best wishes and invaluable tips mentioned on this forum, I have secured straight 90's in all the sections in my first PTE attempt.
> 
> My score is as below:
> 
> Comm. Skills:
> 
> L/R/S/W: 90, 90, 90, 90
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 81
> Pronunciation: 86
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 90
> WD: 79
> 
> Finally, happy! After missing out on 20 points though IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/9/8.5/7
> 
> I can now proceed onto the next steps. All the best to everyone!
> 
> One Tip: Don't be bogged down while preparing for PTE. While the preparation phase might be overwhelming, the test results are better! All the best to everyone.
> 
> Time to subscribe to other groups as well now...


Hey Utkarsh ! Congrats on your great success and all the best for the next step.

It will be really nice, if you can give some important tips on reading section in terms of time management, and also for answering Multiple choice single answer and Multiple choice multiple answers for reading as well listening sections.

In addition, any particular PTE book that you have followed or any specific online mock tests you have practiced upon, then kindly share those references/ links as well.

Thanks a lot and all the best once again.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## KK12

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum, and I want to ask about 1 thing, actually I already register for Pte exam for 20th December, but I want to give exam for 17th December too. 

But when I tried to register it on the pte account which I made for 20th December didn't allow to register another exams. 

Do you anyone know about this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## yamuna raj

menikhlesh said:


> The Generic template goes like :
> 
> Describe image:
> 
> The graph represents the population of Australia from the year 2002 to 2005
> The X axis represents.....
> The Y axis represents.....
> The maximum figures are recorded in....... while minimum figures are recorded in.......
> Another major observation is that average figures increased/decreased at a steady rate.
> Overall, the graph shows an upward trend
> In conclusion, if the trend continues then figures will increase in near future.
> 
> 
> I followed this template.
> I hope this helps..
> 
> Please do like message if you find it useful.




Thank you so much will follow this template


----------



## victor0712

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 88
> Writing 73


Hi,

Can you help me out now?
I am also struggling with Speaking .


----------



## mctowel

chubs3 said:


> Hey Queenie,
> 
> I could help you with tips for speaking as i got 90 in practice test A. And if you could help me by giving tips for writing as i see you got 79 and good WD as 90.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


I also want a deal bro...scored 90 in writing and in written discourse, but just 72 in speaking


----------



## misecmisc

victor0712 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me out now?
> I am also struggling with Speaking .


Speak with fluency, proper intonation, proper pronunciation and read with meaning and in phrases. Each word should be pronounced clearly and also read slightly fast.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

mctowel said:


> I also want a deal bro...scored 90 in writing and in written discourse, but just 72 in speaking



Speaking 
-pronunciation and fluency score the most 
Content is only 10% important 
Fluency -50%
Pronunciation -40%
Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
Never leave a question 
Remember you have to speak good confident English
In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
Practice it
Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
Remember this 
I have scored 90 thrice in speaking with above tips 



Sent from my  iphone


----------



## mctowel

Yogi4Aus said:


> Speaking
> -pronunciation and fluency score the most
> Content is only 10% important
> Fluency -50%
> Pronunciation -40%
> Even if you don't know the answer ,speak something and it will be scored
> Never leave a question
> Remember you have to speak good confident English
> In graphs ,retell lecture catch the keywords ,then you can weave your own story
> Practice it
> Use generalised statements using key words if you think that improves your fluency
> Keep mic above your eye /near your forehead (check it 4-5 times) before you start
> Remember this
> I have scored 90 thrice in speaking with above tips
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone


Can you send me a sample of your audio recordings?... Truth is that I tried applying all you ve mentioned but I don't know why I still flopped the speaking part. Got 63 for pronounciation and 77 for fluency. The only mistake I have realizes is that I started speaking immediately the timer counted zero...So maybe some of my early words might have been cut off. And I remember fluffing a concluding phrase in one of the read aloud


----------



## mctowel

For writing...
In essays, don't try to act smart...I ha to train myself well to avoid thinking up "out of the box" ideas...The computer won't say "hmm this guy is good, lemme give him a 90" like in IELTS where you need big points.
Also, you will end up wasting your time meant for typing in thinking.

Here is a sample
What I got in my last test 3 days ago
"Formal written examination is used in many educational systems... Do you agree that it is a valid method of assessing students' learning?"

I disagreed and then
I just thought about two simple points that came to mind. AND WROTE THEM DOWN.

1. Invalid because some students perform better with practicals
2. Not accurate because some students are negatively affected by exam conditions.

Simple

And assuming I agreed, here are points supporting it

1. Valid cos every student is tested under same conditions
2. Valid cos Students are given same questions, so marked with same answers.
3. Valid cos students are assessed based on their lectures/classwork

JUST 2 are enough

These tips are important cos if you are a slow typer like me, you might waste your time, then fluff the essay.

The format is
Introduction
2 body paragraphs
Conclusion

Once you ve written your 2 points, you immediately write the introduction...
A which format which I used and gave me 90 is

Write a broad statement
Like
Many schools and colleges over the world assess students' performance with formal written examinatiobs. While some argue that formal written examination is valid, other say it is not accurate.
*/I then added/* In my opinion, formal examination is invalid and not an accurate method of measuring students ability /* I added this sentence just to ensure that the computer sees that I clearly stated my opinion an it increases my word count/* This essay will disagree that ......(repeat the argument) and provider reasons to it.

*Format of the paragraphs*
-Topic sentence (your point)
-Elaborate that point
-Give an example using (for instance/for example/An example is)
-use a supporting conclusion

Here is a sample:
Para 2
Formal written examination is invalid because some students perform better in practical applications. Some students learn and perform better when subjected to a practical application such as field and laboratory assignments rather than the theoritical aspects required in written examinations. For example, a recent study of schools in Nairobi revealed that 50% of the students scored higher marks in practicals than in written exams. Written examination is not the best because some students are better at practicals.

The essence of the concluding statement is to increase your word count so you won't need a 3rd body paragraph... And to create a logical flow for the paragraph... The computer will see it all as DISAGREEING position..."because" will show that you included reasons and "for example/for instance" will show you included an example

Paragraph 3
Formal examinations are not the best because some students are negatively affected by examination conditions. Some students get nervous due to time pressure and as a result, perform badly in the examination. For instance, it has been observed that many brilliant students in Accra College of Technology miss basic questions in their tests due to pressure.
Formal examinations are not accurate because some students are affected by pressure.

For conclusion, 2-3sentences are okay...just say any broad statement of the argument.. Then you can reiterate your points broadly... Then offer a suggestion or recommendation.
I normally use, It is recommended that....... Just to avoid using first person "I"

Here was what I remember I wrote...

In conclusion, formal examination is common in many educational institutions. However, it is not a valid method of assessing students. It is recommended that schools and colleges devise new practical ways of assessing students.

Why a simple format is necessary is because of time..Despite being a fast typer at times, I type slowly when I m thinking. There is also no advantage or extra mark for writing 299 words over 201 words..

Even if your essay is short of 200, just increase names of schools, increase sentences...Use words like "as a result " instead of "due" say stuff like "study which was conducted by researchers in many schools/states" rather than just "study"


----------



## mctowel

UtkarshHanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, not really. I spoke at a normal rate, giving the punctuations their due respect. Also, please refer to the below tips pertaining to speaking section that I just compiled and shared with another member:
> 
> 1) start with a good position of mic (not at forehead level, looks funny; it should be at your nose level, so air coming out of nostrils or mouth doesn't effect the recording)
> 2) be confident and start with a positive frame of mind. Feel that today is your day, that you're finally gonna nail it. This boosts your fluency.
> 3) give proper pauses at a comma and a fullstop.
> 4) combine "chunks of words" and pronounce them faster like native speakers, e.g. One-of-a-kind, one-hell-of-a (pronounce as one-helluva)
> 5) if you are at a loss of words or lose the train of thought then dont stop, use fillers like uhh, um etc so that recording doesn't stop
> 6) describe image: write the keywords on the notepad before starting this section like - soaring prices, erratic, gradually increasing, abrupt etc; which will help you to explain the trends in the graphs
> 7) if you see an image with lots of data, don't get bogged down. Cover 2-3 points and conclude.
> 8) retell lecture: note making is important; write some keywords and listen for overall meaning of the lecture and then weave your story around it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro..congrats
I ll like to know how one can score high in vocabulary


----------



## mctowel

cathyrine said:


> I know right. It is so annoying  . Where did you do your exam?
> 
> 
> For all: any thoughts about read aloud? As I really have a soft girly voice but I read naturally during speaking.
> 
> P.S my essay was about Students should be judged according to their written exam results. Do you agree or disagree?.....yeah sth like that


We had same essay topics


----------



## UtkarshHanda

mctowel said:


> Bro..congrats
> I ll like to know how one can score high in vocabulary




Thanks brother 
Well, first thing vocabulary isn't learnt overnight. Its acquired slowly. 

So, it would be very difficult if you are preparing short-term. In that case you can refer the below link which gives you a list of powerful words to used in the exam:






On the contrary, if you have a lot of time at hand, then I would suggest that you make note of the new words you encounter and write their synonyms, meaning and example. Come back to this list of words every week so that the words are ingrained in your sub-conscious mind. 

Also, if you use 3-4 high level words in your essay and 1-2 words in summarize written text, then you're good to go. Knowledge of synonyms is the game-changer, as it helps you paraphrase. 

Hope this helps. All the best. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

*"In essays, don't try to act smart...I ha to train myself well to avoid thinking up "out of the box" ideas...The computer won't say "hmm this guy is good, lemme give him a 90" like in IELTS where you need big points.
Also, you will end up wasting your time meant for typing in thinking."
*
This advice is pure GOLD !


----------



## UtkarshHanda

DN7C said:


> *"In essays, don't try to act smart...I ha to train myself well to avoid thinking up "out of the box" ideas...The computer won't say "hmm this guy is good, lemme give him a 90" like in IELTS where you need big points.
> Also, you will end up wasting your time meant for typing in thinking."
> *
> This advice is pure GOLD !




True! 
Makes it easy to complete the essay within the time limit and scan for typos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasirkayani

simple tips for speaking is to speak without any hesitation you will get 90 for sure, and for more tips you can PM me


----------



## yasirkayani

*kayani*



victor0712 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me out now?
> I am also struggling with Speaking .


easy tips for speaking is just speak what ever you want trust me youll get 90, and i can give you material if you want please inbox me  thanks


----------



## chubs3

yasirkayani said:


> easy tips for speaking is just speak what ever you want trust me youll get 90, and i can give you material if you want please inbox me  thanks



Hey and what about tips for reading?


----------



## laju1984

mctowel said:


> For writing...
> In essays, don't try to act smart...I ha to train myself well to avoid thinking up "out of the box" ideas...The computer won't say "hmm this guy is good, lemme give him a 90" like in IELTS where you need big points.
> Also, you will end up wasting your time meant for typing in thinking.
> 
> Here is a sample
> What I got in my last test 3 days ago
> "Formal written examination is used in many educational systems... Do you agree that it is a valid method of assessing students' learning?"
> 
> I disagreed and then
> I just thought about two simple points that came to mind. AND WROTE THEM DOWN.
> 
> 1. Invalid because some students perform better with practicals
> 2. Not accurate because some students are negatively affected by exam conditions.
> 
> Simple
> 
> And assuming I agreed, here are points supporting it
> 
> 1. Valid cos every student is tested under same conditions
> 2. Valid cos Students are given same questions, so marked with same answers.
> 3. Valid cos students are assessed based on their lectures/classwork
> 
> JUST 2 are enough
> 
> These tips are important cos if you are a slow typer like me, you might waste your time, then fluff the essay.
> 
> The format is
> Introduction
> 2 body paragraphs
> Conclusion
> 
> Once you ve written your 2 points, you immediately write the introduction...
> A which format which I used and gave me 90 is
> 
> Write a broad statement
> Like
> Many schools and colleges over the world assess students' performance with formal written examinatiobs. While some argue that formal written examination is valid, other say it is not accurate.
> */I then added/* In my opinion, formal examination is invalid and not an accurate method of measuring students ability /* I added this sentence just to ensure that the computer sees that I clearly stated my opinion an it increases my word count/* This essay will disagree that ......(repeat the argument) and provider reasons to it.
> 
> *Format of the paragraphs*
> -Topic sentence (your point)
> -Elaborate that point
> -Give an example using (for instance/for example/An example is)
> -use a supporting conclusion
> 
> Here is a sample:
> Para 2
> Formal written examination is invalid because some students perform better in practical applications. Some students learn and perform better when subjected to a practical application such as field and laboratory assignments rather than the theoritical aspects required in written examinations. For example, a recent study of schools in Nairobi revealed that 50% of the students scored higher marks in practicals than in written exams. Written examination is not the best because some students are better at practicals.
> 
> The essence of the concluding statement is to increase your word count so you won't need a 3rd body paragraph... And to create a logical flow for the paragraph... The computer will see it all as DISAGREEING position..."because" will show that you included reasons and "for example/for instance" will show you included an example
> 
> Paragraph 3
> Formal examinations are not the best because some students are negatively affected by examination conditions. Some students get nervous due to time pressure and as a result, perform badly in the examination. For instance, it has been observed that many brilliant students in Accra College of Technology miss basic questions in their tests due to pressure.
> Formal examinations are not accurate because some students are affected by pressure.
> 
> For conclusion, 2-3sentences are okay...just say any broad statement of the argument.. Then you can reiterate your points broadly... Then offer a suggestion or recommendation.
> I normally use, It is recommended that....... Just to avoid using first person "I"
> 
> Here was what I remember I wrote...
> 
> In conclusion, formal examination is common in many educational institutions. However, it is not a valid method of assessing students. It is recommended that schools and colleges devise new practical ways of assessing students.
> 
> Why a simple format is necessary is because of time..Despite being a fast typer at times, I type slowly when I m thinking. There is also no advantage or extra mark for writing 299 words over 201 words..
> 
> Even if your essay is short of 200, just increase names of schools, increase sentences...Use words like "as a result " instead of "due" say stuff like "study which was conducted by researchers in many schools/states" rather than just "study"


good method for writing.


----------



## PearlVj

Yes, PTE scores are now accepted. 
Your results will be available in a day or two.
I took it up on Dec 1st and scored an overall average of 86/90.

There is a thread where the google drive link for the study material was posted....that was very helpful. And also try practicing on tyconline.com....it sure helps.
Cheers!


----------



## kartheish

chubs3 said:


> Hey and what about tips for reading?


Yes, please could someone help with reading tips? These are my scores and would really love to get some tips on the reading part of PTE.

IELTS:- L\R\S\W - 8\8.5\7\6.5
PTE: L\R\S\W - 90\72\90\76


----------



## menikhlesh

kartheish said:


> Yes, please could someone help with reading tips? These are my scores and would really love to get some tips on the reading part of PTE.
> 
> IELTS:- L\R\S\W - 8\8.5\7\6.5
> PTE: L\R\S\W - 90\72\90\76


1) In reading section , the most scoring section is fill in the blanks and those are not that difficult.
2) Avoid spending so much time in reading passages. Read question first then the passage.
3)read collocation list 

Regards
ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## jana1234

Hey I have taken the test yesterday for the third time and the result page says: Delivery Successful - On hold - Your exam results are not available at this time.
Both times before the status immediately said: taken - Scores reportable and they were available the next morning.

On the Pearson FAQ page it says that if a score is 'on hold' that there are probably some irregularities with the test. I'm scared now. Has anyone experienced this and still got a good/normal result after a short time?


----------



## OZCallingUs

jana1234 said:


> Hey I have taken the test yesterday for the third time and the result page says: Delivery Successful - On hold - Your exam results are not available at this time.
> Both times before the status immediately said: taken - Scores reportable and they were available the next morning.
> 
> On the Pearson FAQ page it says that if a score is 'on hold' that there are probably some irregularities with the test. I'm scared now. Has anyone experienced this and still got a good/normal result after a short time?


Hi Jana1234,

Yes, it happened with me. I gave my exam on 8th Nov and received the result on 24th Nov. Only after 5 Business days, their support team will raise a request and ask you to wait for no reason at all. They all talk like robots with only one response - Sorry for the inconvenience, please wait for your results.
If you do not receive it within 5 Business days, lodge a request for the same and follow up daily.
Ah, yes I received a good score after the whole wait period- 90,90,90,80.

May you get your desired score !

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi Jana1234,
> 
> Yes, it happened with me. I gave my exam on 8th Nov and received the result on 24th Nov. Only after 5 Business days, their support team will raise a request and ask you to wait for no reason at all. They all talk like robots with only one response - Sorry for the inconvenience, please wait for your results.
> If you do not receive it within 5 Business days, lodge a request for the same and follow up daily.
> Ah, yes I received a good score after the whole wait period- 90,90,90,80.
> 
> May you get your desired score !
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


 oh noooo I don't want to wait that long...


----------



## OZCallingUs

jana1234 said:


> oh noooo I don't want to wait that long...


Hope you don't have to wait that long 

Checkout their FB page too, I'm not sure but some of them said that they've been waiting since June or so. Their system seriously needs some correction. Error rate in PTE is only about 3-4%, and they do not deal well with that. Pathetic Customer Service ! 

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## XyphDryne

I registered for PTE in January and just started to practise. It´s interesting to see where I faild to find the correct answer. Sorry, it might be a bit off-topic, but maybe someone has a good answer concerning the gerundium. I haven´t found a good answer for me using google.

The sentence is:"Most of the appliances and machines that are usein homes, offices and factories are powered by electricity and this eqiupment _____ people´s overall quality of life.

I picked: helps improving
But correct is: helps to improve

Can anyone tell me why exactly? In this particular case it´s really hard for me to tell.
Thank you in advance...


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

I took real PTE test and failed to achieve 65+ in listening this time (in previous attempt I had scored 75 in listening) I need your suggestions. 
My desired score is 65+ in each module. 



*Current attempt:*

Overall: 69

Communicative Skills
Listening 64
Reading 72
Speaking 73
Writing 74


Enabling skills
Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 63
Pronunciation 58
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 71
Written discourse	53


*Previous attempt:*

Overall: 70

Communicative Skills
Listening 75
Reading 63
Speaking 70
Writing 72


Enabling skills
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 60
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 72
Written discourse	78


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## riyapatel

hii i want to take pte scored test , so pls suggest me to where can i find these test website. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## imanick

*hi*



riyapatel said:


> hii i want to take pte scored test , so pls suggest me to where can i find these test website.
> thanks in advance.


Hi you can get in ptepractice.com. Create a login id and you can buy the kit or any scored tests separately.


----------



## imanick

*PTE scored test*

Hi,

I am planning to get scored practice test. I have already given 4 real attempts but unable to score 65 in speaking. Rest all sections i am scoring ok.
Listening 80 Reading 72 Writing 90 Speaking 60(last attempt)
my OF has increased from 39 to 73, but pronunciation is still 30-40 range.
So speaking scores are less <60.

So the purpose to attempt this practice test, is to check how much i am scoring in speaking. 
Good God, i should have done this after my 2nd real PTE attempt :-(.

Friends, pls suggest if i should take scored test A or B? Which is easier ?


----------



## sherif22879

imanick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to get scored practice test. I have already given 4 real attempts but unable to score 65 in speaking. Rest all sections i am scoring ok.
> Listening 80 Reading 72 Writing 90 Speaking 60(last attempt)
> my OF has increased from 39 to 73, but pronunciation is still 30-40 range.
> So speaking scores are less <60.
> 
> So the purpose to attempt this practice test, is to check how much i am scoring in speaking.
> Good God, i should have done this after my 2nd real PTE attempt :-(.
> 
> Friends, pls suggest if i should take scored test A or B? Which is easier ?


I suggest that you use e2Language website and but their package and their will be instructor leading you and webinars


----------



## chirufairbug

*Pte-a*

Hello guys, 
I am preparing for PTE-A and i need your help for re-tell a lecture section coz i am not getting its key and timing. Please suggest me some video links or format for this section.


----------



## yamuna raj

PearlVj said:


> Yes, PTE scores are now accepted.
> Your results will be available in a day or two.
> I took it up on Dec 1st and scored an overall average of 86/90.
> 
> There is a thread where the google drive link for the study material was posted....that was very helpful. And also try practicing on tyconline.com....it sure helps.
> Cheers!




Hi Wats the thread name plz?


----------



## gjforaus

The sentence is:"Most of the appliances and machines that are used in homes, offices and factories are powered by electricity and this eqiupment _____ people´s overall quality of life.

The second part of the sentence after and "this" equipment __. Following the sentence it agrees with singular part of the sentence "helps to improve" rather than "helps improving" which sounds plural. 

(ps: whilst i am not a grammer expert, someone can confirm if my explanation is correct)


----------



## misecmisc

chirufairbug said:


> Hello guys,
> I am preparing for PTE-A and i need your help for re-tell a lecture section coz i am not getting its key and timing. Please suggest me some video links or format for this section.


For re-tell lecture, listen carefully to the lecture. Note key points. Then try to fill in the data in a template like - The lecturer gave information on ... Then give some points you noted from the lecture. Don't try to tell everything, rather try to tell some key points. May you get your desired score.


----------



## minaando

misecmisc said:


> For re-tell lecture, listen carefully to the lecture. Note key points. Then try to fill in the data in a template like - The lecturer gave information on ... Then give some points you noted from the lecture. Don't try to tell everything, rather try to tell some key points. May you get your desired score.


The template from E2PTE might help.


----------



## misecmisc

imanick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to get scored practice test. I have already given 4 real attempts but unable to score 65 in speaking. Rest all sections i am scoring ok.
> Listening 80 Reading 72 Writing 90 Speaking 60(last attempt)
> my OF has increased from 39 to 73, but pronunciation is still 30-40 range.
> So speaking scores are less <60.
> 
> So the purpose to attempt this practice test, is to check how much i am scoring in speaking.
> Good God, i should have done this after my 2nd real PTE attempt :-(.
> 
> Friends, pls suggest if i should take scored test A or B? Which is easier ?


I have given both the practice tests A and B and that too 2 times each. In the first attempt of the practice tests, both practice tests seemed hard, but when again giving the same test, there was a slight comfort level as the same questions I saw earlier in the first attempt of practice tests. Overall, it seems to me that both practice tests seems to be equally hard and even slightly more harder than the real test.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took real PTE test and failed to achieve 65+ in listening this time (in previous attempt I had scored 75 in listening) I need your suggestions.
> My desired score is 65+ in each module.
> 
> 
> 
> *Current attempt:*
> 
> Overall: 69
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 64
> Reading 72
> Speaking 73
> Writing 74
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 63
> Pronunciation 58
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 71
> Written discourse	53
> 
> 
> *Previous attempt:*
> 
> Overall: 70
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 75
> Reading 63
> Speaking 70
> Writing 72
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 72
> Written discourse	78
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Don't worry. Your scores in other sections are good. In listening section, try to listen more carefully. May be the gap which is there between other sections and listening section, in that gap you can try to relax yourself, so that in listening section, you are fresh for each of the listening questions.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## kaju

gjforaus said:


> The sentence is:"Most of the appliances and machines that are used in homes, offices and factories are powered by electricity and this eqiupment _____ people´s overall quality of life.
> 
> The second part of the sentence after and "this" equipment __. Following the sentence it agrees with singular part of the sentence "helps to improve" rather than "helps improving" which sounds plural.
> 
> (ps: whilst i am not a grammer expert, someone can confirm if my explanation is correct)





XyphDryne said:


> I registered for PTE in January and just started to practise. It´s interesting to see where I faild to find the correct answer. Sorry, it might be a bit off-topic, but maybe someone has a good answer concerning the gerundium. I haven´t found a good answer for me using google.
> 
> The sentence is:"Most of the appliances and machines that are usein homes, offices and factories are powered by electricity and this eqiupment _____ people´s overall quality of life.
> 
> I picked: helps improving
> But correct is: helps to improve
> 
> Can anyone tell me why exactly? In this particular case it´s really hard for me to tell.
> Thank you in advance...



If you say "...this equipment helps improving..." you're using the Progressive or Continuous tense of "improve", the word "improving".

"Improve" is a verb, in the (Indicative) Present tense, a word that conveys an action in a sentence. 

"Improving" is naturally still a verb too, but in the (Progressive) Continuous tense - conveying that the action is a continuing thing.

What the sentence aims to say is, "this equipment makes people's life better". The people's lives are "improved", but their lives are not "continuing to improve" because of the equipment. It's a one-off improvement in their lives, their lives have become better because of the equipment, but their lives don't become progressively better every day because of it. 

So you don't use "helps improving" - that would be grammatically incorrect in this context - "helps improve" or "helps to improve" would be grammatically correctly, but would still be the wrong tense to denote what in this situation amounts to a single category of improvement, that has already occurred. 

You might consider "helped to improve", but that past tense cannot be applied to the sentence as you are speaking of the present. (You could use that if your sentence was focused on an event that happened in the past, are "are used" in the sentence tells us that we are speaking in the present tense.)  

"Helps in improving" would also be grammatically correct but not applicable to what you want to say - all of these could imply that there are other things that affect the improvement and you don't want to say that here. 

"Improving" denotes something continuous - we can't use that, as the improvement is not continuous. But you do want to say there is/has been an improvement, so you should use the present tense, "improve". And as you are referring in the example to "this equipment" which is plural, then you need to say "improves". 

So while the given correct answer is "helps to improve", and it can be used, the reality is that even this is not the ideal response, and the correct response should simply be "improves".


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, I had exam on 8th December and till now no any report status update. Before i had experience that result usually available next day or after 2 days. but today is now third day and the status is "Ready for Delivery" No reportable scores. Also my exam was supposed to start at 10:30 and at that time there was some problem with the server and system and it was started 50 minutes late after calling many time to PTE support center and after many time restarting my computer. I am really afariad from all this situation, does it effect my score? any one have the same experience? how many days it will take for result? should i need to contact customer service center? 
I really appreciate your feedback and experiences.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Melodies7788

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi, I had exam on 8th December and till now no any report status update. Before i had experience that result usually available next day or after 2 days. but today is now third day and the status is "Ready for Delivery" No reportable scores. Also my exam was supposed to start at 10:30 and at that time there was some problem with the server and system and it was started 50 minutes late after calling many time to PTE support center and after many time restarting my computer. I am really afariad from all this situation, does it effect my score? any one have the same experience? how many days it will take for result? should i need to contact customer service center?
> I really appreciate your feedback and experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just wait couple more days, as the official website says that 5 days, u can call them to chase up after 5 days, but I reckon just wait for another day or two.. result should be out


----------



## aliee

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi, I had exam on 8th December and till now no any report status update. Before i had experience that result usually available next day or after 2 days. but today is now third day and the status is "Ready for Delivery" No reportable scores. Also my exam was supposed to start at 10:30 and at that time there was some problem with the server and system and it was started 50 minutes late after calling many time to PTE support center and after many time restarting my computer. I am really afariad from all this situation, does it effect my score? any one have the same experience? how many days it will take for result? should i need to contact customer service center?
> I really appreciate your feedback and experiences.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Don't worry about it. I got my result in 6 days after the test but it was worth the wait!


----------



## OPT

Hello
I took the PTE academic exam and I have got L 37 R 49 S 41 
W 38 I'm really disappointed please I need your help to get 65 overall . I need your suggestion please, and anyone can help me with the material.


----------



## paramSG

misecmisc said:


> Don't worry. Your scores in other sections are good. In listening section, try to listen more carefully. May be the gap which is there between other sections and listening section, in that gap you can try to relax yourself, so that in listening section, you are fresh for each of the listening questions.
> May you get your desired score.


Thanks misecmisc.

I failed first time in listening section ( previous listening score was 75). I took 10 minutes optional break. I don't believe that I got 64 in listening.


----------



## vasimiki

Hi Yasir Kayani, 

Could you please provide some tips to combat the Speaking session and obtain good marks? I have my exam on 13th Dec 16.


----------



## vasimiki

Hi All, 

Can anyone guide me where to obtain the "Answer Short Questions" which are picture based which appears tough and appear during the recent times. I could not find them in the You tube. It will be really helpful if you can provide them prior to my exams ( 13th Dec 2016 ) . 

Thanks in Advance ! 

Regards,
Sandhya


----------



## misecmisc

vasimiki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone guide me where to obtain the "Answer Short Questions" which are picture based which appears tough and appear during the recent times. I could not find them in the You tube. It will be really helpful if you can provide them prior to my exams ( 13th Dec 2016 ) .
> 
> Thanks in Advance !
> 
> Regards,
> Sandhya


Based on my experience, Answer Short Questions, which are picture based, are not complex. Moreover, I had read in some post in this thread earlier that describe image and retell lectures are more important for scoring good marks in speaking section, after read aloud section in scoring. So don't worry much about Answer Short Questions.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

vasimiki said:


> Hi Yasir Kayani,
> 
> Could you please provide some tips to combat the Speaking session and obtain good marks? I have my exam on 13th Dec 16.


Read fluently with grouping of words, clear pronunciation and with proper intonation and stress. In other words, read with meaning, slightly fast and all words should be spoken clearly with correct pronunciation.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

paramSG said:


> Thanks misecmisc.
> 
> I failed first time in listening section ( previous listening score was 75). I took 10 minutes optional break. I don't believe that I got 64 in listening.


Don't worry, friend. Life is strange and it sometimes goes wrong at the right time. But whatever happens in life has some meaning, which at that moment we would not know, but may be going down the line say after 10 or 15 years, may be we would realize the importance of that phenomenon to occur. Also future is uncertain. So don't lose hope. Be optimistic as anything can happen. So practice again.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## trombokk

Hello Friends,

I need advice from you all in the reading section as I am unable complete it on time. I am exceeding the time limit by 10 to 15 minutes. Please advice how to improve on time management on reading section.
Thanks a lot

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## vasimiki

Thanks a lot ! Can someone tell me where should be microphone be placed ? I am afraid that this can also affect the score .


----------



## mctowel

trombokk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need advice from you all in the reading section as I am unable complete it on time. I am exceeding the time limit by 10 to 15 minutes. Please advice how to improve on time management on reading section.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Key advice to join with other valuable advice from others: Don't waste your time WITH MULTIPLE CHOICE. Jay of E2language unknowingly chose one answer in multiple choice multiple answers, yet scored 90. I know many are not confident of their answers, yet scored 90. Focus more on other sections


----------



## mctowel

misecmisc said:


> Read fluently with grouping of words, clear pronunciation and with proper intonation and stress. In other words, read with meaning, slightly fast and all words should be spoken clearly with correct pronunciation.
> May you get your desired score.


Bro I got 73 in speaking despite following every strategy in the "book" of 90 scorers. My pronoinciation is also good. So I was really worried about what went wrong. I then realized that I changed my voice during the repeat sentence to match the voice of the speaker... That is, when I heard a lady's voice, I tried to speak in her high pitch.... i also did same for other speakers' voices and accents in repeat sentence. 

Would it have been what brought my scores down?


----------



## misecmisc

mctowel said:


> Bro I got 73 in speaking despite following every strategy in the "book" of 90 scorers. My pronoinciation is also good. So I was really worried about what went wrong. I then realized that I changed my voice during the repeat sentence to match the voice of the speaker... That is, when I heard a lady's voice, I tried to speak in her high pitch.... i also did same for other speakers' voices and accents in repeat sentence.
> 
> Would it have been what brought my scores down?


Well, I can only say from my experience. For repeat sentence, I think voice of the speaker and accent need not be matched, rather matching the intonation and stress and grouping of words, i.e. repeating with the same meaning with which the speaker spoke that sentence, would be sufficient.
What I realized from my 2 real tests and my 4 practice tests is that - there is no such thing like a single rule fits all. So what worked for me and others may not work for you. So one need to analyze for oneself, based on one's experience, that which strategy works for one and which strategy does not work for one and then improve in the area in which one is lacking.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## misecmisc

vasimiki said:


> Thanks a lot ! Can someone tell me where should be microphone be placed ? I am afraid that this can also affect the score .


Keep the microphone above nose. Also test the microphone before beginning the test. Only start the test, when you feel that your voice recording is ok from the microphone.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## mctowel

misecmisc said:


> Well, I can only say from my experience. For repeat sentence, I think voice of the speaker and accent need not be matched, rather matching the intonation and stress and grouping of words, i.e. repeating with the same meaning with which the speaker spoke that sentence, would be sufficient.
> What I realized from my 2 real tests and my 4 practice tests is that - there is no such thing like a single rule fits all. So what worked for me and others may not work for you. So one need to analyze for oneself, based on one's experience, that which strategy works for one and which strategy does not work for one and then improve in the area in which one is lacking.
> May you get your desired score.


So are you saying that changing voice is/isnt good for the speaking?...

I understand your opinion about "no one size fits all" but how can one know what works for him/her without burning dollars continuously in multiple tests?

Though people use different methods, I still think there are general baseline rules for speaking


----------



## vasimiki

Hi All, 

Many thanks to the people who responded quickly to my questions  

As I have just happened to regsiter into this useful website today, would appreciate if anyone can guide me if you have useful links collated from this database for quick reference ? My exams are on 13th Dec and have little time to browse through all the messages. 

Regards,
Sandhya


----------



## trombokk

mctowel said:


> Key advice to join with other valuable advice from others: Don't waste your time WITH MULTIPLE CHOICE. Jay of E2language unknowingly chose one answer in multiple choice multiple answers, yet scored 90. I know many are not confident of their answers, yet scored 90. Focus more on other sections


Thanks for the guidance. It is true that multiple questions are very time consuming. Let me try focusing on other questions, hopefully then will be able to complete on time plus will get more time on other questions to get them right.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

mctowel said:


> So are you saying that changing voice is/isnt good for the speaking?...
> 
> I understand your opinion about "no one size fits all" but how can one know what works for him/her without burning dollars continuously in multiple tests?
> 
> Though people use different methods, I still think there are general baseline rules for speaking


Changing voice would not help much. The base guidelines for speaking are common, but one needs to analyze for oneself which is one's improvement area, based on one's experience.


----------



## sadduaks

Speaking section: I spoke fast, I spoke slow, I changed my accent sometimes to copy the speaker, I took lots of pauses especially in describe image and re-tell lecture, I missed to repeat at least 2-3 repeat sentences correctly, I answered more than 2 short type answers wrongly... 

I believe it's a test of how natural and simple you could be while talking and let me tell you something, I spoke some crap which has no relevance to the topic at times... So be yourself and don't think you are being tested..

May you all get your desired scores


----------



## mctowel

sadduaks said:


> Speaking section: I spoke fast, I spoke slow, I changed my accent sometimes to copy the speaker, I took lots of pauses especially in describe image and re-tell lecture, I missed to repeat at least 2-3 repeat sentences correctly, I answered more than 2 short type answers wrongly...
> 
> I believe it's a test of how natural and simple you could be while talking and let me tell you something, I spoke some crap which has no relevance to the topic at times... So be yourself and don't think you are being tested..
> 
> May you all get your desired scores


Did you do all that in the same test?

Also, I actually changed my voice in the repeat sentence,(like speaking like a girl, old man...depending on the speaker)...I am wondering if its the reason for my low scores or if it can bring one's score down?.. 

Your missed repeat sentence, was it that you left the answer blank, how exactly did you miss it?

Sorry if my questions bug you but I have my next test in 2 days and speaking is my only problem, despite thinking I did well in the last test,(though with minimal mistakes)


----------



## mctowel

misecmisc said:


> Changing voice would not help much. The base guidelines for speaking are common, but one needs to analyze for oneself which is one's improvement area, based on one's experience.


How can one decide the area of improvement, when I m very certain of my pronunciation, my fluency was good in the test, albeit one read aloud I made a mistake along ..I maintained fluency in retell lecture and short answers.. Yet scored 65 in pronoinciation and 77 in fluency..
Its kinda frustrating.


----------



## sadduaks

mctowel said:


> Did you do all that in the same test?
> 
> Also, I actually changed my voice in the repeat sentence,(like speaking like a girl, old man...depending on the speaker)...I am wondering if its the reason for my low scores or if it can bring one's score down?..
> 
> Your missed repeat sentence, was it that you left the answer blank, how exactly did you miss it?
> 
> Sorry if my questions bug you but I have my next test in 2 days and speaking is my only problem, despite thinking I did well in the last test,(though with minimal mistakes)


Yes in the same test in which I scored 90 😀.

Changing your voice is mostly intuitive simply bcoz in your subconscious mind when you are asked to copy something, your mind tried to copy everything that you hear including the voice, pitch, intonation etc. So I don't think that might be a problem.

No I didn't missed the repeat sentence completely. For ex "yes in the same test in which I scored 90" I spoke like " yes in the same test I scored 90" now actually I missed "in which" in this sentence but what I did was I repeat the sentence fluently without any pause to think about the missing words.

Not a problem mate, I have been through this phase and can totally understand your mental status. You are most welcome and it will be my pleasure if I could be of any help to you.

May you get your desired scores


----------



## mctowel

sadduaks said:


> Yes in the same test in which I scored 90 😀.
> 
> Changing your voice is mostly intuitive simply bcoz in your subconscious mind when you are asked to copy something, your mind tried to copy everything that you hear including the voice, pitch, intonation etc. So I don't think that might be a problem.
> 
> No I didn't missed the repeat sentence completely. For ex "yes in the same test in which I scored 90" I spoke like " yes in the same test I scored 90" now actually I missed "in which" in this sentence but what I did was I repeat the sentence fluently without any pause to think about the missing words.
> 
> Not a problem mate, I have been through this phase and can totally understand your mental status. You are most welcome and it will be my pleasure if I could be of any help to you.
> 
> May you get your desired scores


Thank for the encouragement friend.

I remember I fluffed the last phrase of one of the read aloud sentences while my voice in the repeat might have also messed things up. I hope those were the mistakes.

Also, I was speaking instantly, ie..immediately I saw the recording sign(after the countdown). I was having a feeling that some of my recordings might have been cut short due to the very quick start...Did you wait a little before speaking (like a second) or, you spoke instantly as the recording sign showed?


----------



## sadduaks

mctowel said:


> Thank for the encouragement friend.
> 
> I remember I fluffed the last phrase of one of the read aloud sentences while my voice in the repeat might have also messed things up. I hope those were the mistakes.
> 
> Also, I was speaking instantly, ie..immediately I saw the recording sign(after the countdown). I was having a feeling that some of my recordings might have been cut short due to the very quick start...Did you wait a little before speaking (like a second) or, you spoke instantly as the recording sign showed?


As far as I remember, I spoke as soon as I saw recording sign just like you. Though I do remember couple of instances where I clicked next button before completing the sentence. Also I would suggest you to click next button as soon as you complete the recording except for describe image and re-tell lecture. Even do that for short type answers just speak the answer and click next. 

Regards
Aks


----------



## mctowel

sadduaks said:


> As far as I remember, I spoke as soon as I saw recording sign just like you. Though I do remember couple of instances where I clicked next button before completing the sentence. Also I would suggest you to click next button as soon as you complete the recording except for describe image and re-tell lecture. Even do that for short type answers just speak the answer and click next.
> 
> Regards
> Aks


Thanks


----------



## chirufairbug

misecmisc said:


> For re-tell lecture, listen carefully to the lecture. Note key points. Then try to fill in the data in a template like - The lecturer gave information on ... Then give some points you noted from the lecture. Don't try to tell everything, rather try to tell some key points. May you get your desired score.


Thankyou misecmisc, for the template. Can you suggest me some videos link for better understanding.


----------



## chirufairbug

minaando said:


> The template from E2PTE might help.


I only find a 2 and half minute video of E2language on youtube and searching for a more lengthy one for better understanding. If you have got any, please feel free to share it to me.


----------



## Omarahmed

Ant links to studying materials?


----------



## commie_rick

vasimiki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone guide me where to obtain the "Answer Short Questions" which are picture based which appears tough and appear during the recent times. I could not find them in the You tube. It will be really helpful if you can provide them prior to my exams ( 13th Dec 2016 ) .
> 
> Thanks in Advance !
> 
> Regards,
> Sandhya


unfortunately all practice material available online for "Answer Short Questions" is obsolete. I appeared for my exam on nov 2016. I encountered several images in this section as well. yes it is very tough


----------



## DN7C

*using passive voice in the write essay*

What are your opinions on using "Passive Voice" in the write essay portion of the PTE-A.
Usually, I write 2 or 3 sentences in an essay, but when I check the essay using "Grammarly", it marks writing in passive voice as an error and recommends changing it to active voice.

Any comments?


----------



## menikhlesh

DN7C said:


> What are your opinions on using "Passive Voice" in the write essay portion of the PTE-A.
> Usually, I write 2 or 3 sentences in an essay, but when I check the essay using "Grammarly", it marks writing in passive voice as an error and recommends changing it to active voice.
> 
> Any comments?


I think you can use mix of active and passive.
Grammatically the sentence should be correct. Active/Passive doesn't matter.

ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## menikhlesh

commie_rick said:


> unfortunately all practice material available online for "Answer Short Questions" is obsolete. I appeared for my exam on nov 2016. I encountered several images in this section as well. yes it is very tough



I received images too but those are very simple.
ex : 
some table where they are asking the third largest entry
Some pie chart and asked for second largest entry.

But some verbal questions like: what is the money called in countries : Currency

Not very difficult.

ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Anyone wrote test in TEPTH/JNS Dubai recently and got the result?


----------



## Vinopaal

Anyone is giving exam tomorrow in Pearson Center, Chennai ?


----------



## Nicusha

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 88
> Writing 73



Dear Pinky pls share some suggestions how to improve speaking


----------



## navinchhabra

Hi Sameer,

Could you please share the link again, if it's still exists.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Nicusha said:


> Dear Pinky pls share some suggestions how to improve speaking


In the generic sense these are the basic tips one needs to be following. Please read aloud paragraphs and if possible get a voice recorder app (if you are using an Android phone) and speak into, allowing yourself to clearly focus on words and pronunciation.

1. Kindly ensure that you do not falter on the initial set of speaking the paragraphs aloud. These are completely SHOULD BE SCORED without compromising and ideal way is to skim the paragraph before the timer starts to identify any difficult words.
2. Please pay attention to pauses, be clear in your pronunciation and be careful in differentiating words that end with "S" as sometimes due to difference in pronunciation by the speakers these get missed.
3. Graphs and Pictures: Focus on using key English words instead of getting carried away with the numbers and digits. Use words like longest, highest, maximum, minimum, peaking @, slowest, rapid rise, plummeting etc as the key is to analyze the graphs by covering the right English words.
4. Summarizing the Speech: Please note down key points and then try to use effective English words in summarizing the content of the speech. It need not be accurately word to word as the speaker spoke as this is to describe in your own words the essence of the speech.
5. Speaking out the sentences: I followed this trend and it worked very well, so you can give a try. Always capture the first letter of the word while the speaker speaks out instead of writing the whole word. This immensely helps in speaking out very clearly the same sequence of words instead of jumbling.
6. Assuming you are already studying the PTE Academic Official Guide , try links on YouTube where you can get a feel on that. McMillan book is also good one but it should be attempted only when one is ready for the test.

These are a few tips, I can think of on the go and hopefully it should help. All the very best.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*ReTell Lecture*

Can we type while making notes instead of writing it down? My handwriting is illegible even for me when taking down notes really fast. :attention:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Can we type while making notes instead of writing it down? My handwriting is illegible even for me when taking down notes really fast. :attention:


There will be a scribbling pad given but given the timed tests, you really need to work out on writing down that you can understand to decipher the same.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Maverick_VJ said:


> There will be a scribbling pad given but given the timed tests, you really need to work out on writing down that you can understand to decipher the same.


I wish there was a typing facility as well. The whole point of me prefering PTE over IELTS is the handwriting.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I wish there was a typing facility as well. The whole point of me prefering PTE over IELTS is the handwriting.


For the Writing section and written discourse, you will have to type it anyways in the system as against the handwriting of IELTS. Hopefully, that is what you meant ? I was referring to about the speaking section in order for you to quickly write down, which is usually done on a scribbling pad. Essay writing etc has to be written in the space provided in the section thereby avoiding hand writing.


----------



## sherif22879

Hi Experts,

I am planning for the PTE-A test soon, and I am aiming for 79+ score.

Is it easy or need a lot of practice and cannot be achieved from the first attempt?


----------



## vasimiki

Hi Experts ,

Struggling in "Speaking" session even though my English is not very bad. ( my second attempt )  

I need a score of 65 each . ( marginally missed in Speaking ). Actually surprised with my score in Reading as I was confident that I would get 75+ ( fill in the blanks and re-order was easier and I did them really well ) 

Listening - 76 ; Reading -63 ; Speaking -64 ; Writing -77 

Grammar-88; Oral Fluency -61 ;Pronunciation -62 ; Spelling -68 ; Vocabulary -74; Written Disclosure -83 

Can anyone help me to improve my scores in these 2 categories as I am planning to retake my exams in another couple of weeks .


----------



## menikhlesh

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Can we type while making notes instead of writing it down? My handwriting is illegible even for me when taking down notes really fast. :attention:


For speaking section, you can utilize the notepad in a very efficient way.

1) As you have 40 sec for Read aloud, you can use 10 sec for writing the templates for the describe graphs and rest 30 sec for read aloud.

2) so for 6 read aloud, you can bargain 60 sec and use it to write it on the notepad and use it as you want.

I used this way to do good in describe image.

ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## vasimiki

What sort of templates did u create for describe image?


----------



## menikhlesh

vasimiki said:


> What sort of templates did u create for describe image?


Please check my earlier post for Generic templates

ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## vasimiki

Could you please guide me where to look for as we have nearly 1500 slides


----------



## menikhlesh

vasimiki said:


> Could you please guide me where to look for as we have nearly 1500 slides


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1491.html#post11523634


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your desired scores.


hello friend how are u ?
when is ur 3rd attempt ?


----------



## EraySa

Hi all,

I did mock up test in person website and my score is here,

L:64
R:59
S:59
W:62

I have to take 65+ on each section and my exam date is 6 days later...Is it possible??
Experienced friend's recommendation is very useful for me..
any advice, any tips

Appreciated, please..please..please )


----------



## mctowel

hanzrfor said:


> Hi mates,
> I got a problem. I appeared PTE in 4 July in Sydney. However, I haven't received my score so far. In my account, the website shows
> 
> "Delivery Successful - On hold" "Your exam results are not available at this time."
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> There was an accidental computer reboot during my exam. The staff reboot my computer and I continued the test.
> 
> Is it the reasons why my status is "Delivery Successful - On hold"?
> 
> I feel anxious. If everyone has any idea, please reply. Thank you sooooo much, guys.


Hello, how did you solve your issue with delayed result...I am having the same exact issue from the same problem. How long did it take to get your result?


----------



## divnit

Here is a recap of resources for PTE preparations:

Mixed material
Unlimited Online Tests: Management, GRE,SAT,GMAT,IELTS,TOEFL,Banking,UPSC,MBA Entrance,CBSE
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice -

Describe graph:









One of the most exhaustive material for PTE:
PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material

AND several links from this site itself to various other resources.
<*SNIP*> *Rule 10: Advertising - kaju/moderator*


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> hello friend how are u ?
> when is ur 3rd attempt ?


Hi friend, I am fine. How are you? These days the work has increased much, so have not thought about it. May be in Jan end, I will think about it again. When are you planning your next real test? May you achieve your desired goal.


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, I am fine. How are you? These days the work has increased much, so have not thought about it. May be in Jan end, I will think about it again. When are you planning your next real test? May you achieve your desired goal.


im tied up with work as well. been working overtime for the past few weeks, i also have a bad cold.
nevetheless nothing is stopping me from retaking my 2nd attempt in mid jan.

thank you.


----------



## mianjahangir

can anyone help me with reading? I am consistently failing reading section and the writing section, providing I have 7.5 in reading and writing in ielts, is there any way I can improve my score in pte?


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends.

I received the following IELTS score one month ago: R7/W6,5/L6,5/S6. 
As I need to get 7 in each part I need your advice whether I should continue with IELTS or chose PTE instead? I know the structure and strategy of IELTS, however, I´m not familiar with PTE. Do you think I should go rather for PTE in order to get 65 points in each part? 
Thanks!


----------



## ITProfessional26

Hello Ptera,

I would recommend PTE over IELTS, the best part is that PTE is all computer based so if you are tech savvy, spend most of your time on these electronic gadgets like TAB, Laptop or Desktops, undertake PTE test.

Plus, you would definitely score more in PTE then IELTS.

Wish you all the best ..


----------



## Ptera

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply! As I only have a lot of practice materials for IELTS where can I get the same for PTE?


----------



## misecmisc

Ptera said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply! As I only have a lot of practice materials for IELTS where can I get the same for PTE?


For PTE, you can get 2 scored practice tests from its official website, but it is paid. Also on youtube you can find multiple videos containing practice questions for the test.
May you get your desired score.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guy please i need retell lec templet can anyone help me i have exam on monday. 
so help me, thanks in advance.


----------



## Ptera

misecmisc said:


> For PTE, you can get 2 scored practice tests from its official website, but it is paid. Also on youtube you can find multiple videos containing practice questions for the test.
> May you get your desired score.


Thanks! I will check. How many times can I do this exam? I heard that only 4 times a year.. Is it true?


----------



## ITProfessional26

Nope PTE, it is not true .. U may undertake this exam as many times as you want in a year.

There's no limit which has been imposed.


----------



## mianjahangir

commie_rick said:


> im tied up with work as well. been working overtime for the past few weeks, i also have a bad cold.
> nevetheless nothing is stopping me from retaking my 2nd attempt in mid jan.
> 
> thank you.


your strengths are my weaknesses and my shortcomings are your plus points.

I have speaking 88 listening 82 reading 71 and writing 73

is there anyway we can help each other?


----------



## misecmisc

riyapatel said:


> hii guy please i need retell lec templet can anyone help me i have exam on monday.
> so help me, thanks in advance.


For re-tell lecture, may be you can try - The lecturer told information regarding ... Then you can tell the key points of the lecture, which you have noted down, while listening to the lecture.


----------



## Nicusha

Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my results today after a long wait. (Results were held 16 days). Actually I was struggling so much with speaking. But Thanks to Yogi Aus, Lav2016 and Anushka_w you guys' tips helped me immensely. I just got through. Thank you once again. I was after 7 each. :grin::grin:
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 88
> Writing 73


Dear Pinky,
How did you prepared for Speaking part?

Thank you.


----------



## jana1234

Ptera said:


> Thanks! I will check. How many times can I do this exam? I heard that only 4 times a year.. Is it true?


Hey Petra,

I would definitely recommend the PTEA over the IELTS. There is no limits to how often you can take the exam. But looking at your IELTS scores, I'm sure you'll get at least Proficient in the first attempt. Check out the e2learning videos on youtube. Especially the 'Describe Image' one. Also, get the gold package on ptepractice. The two scored mock tests will get you familiar with the test format. Are you currently in Germany? Will you take the exam in Frankfurt?

Jana


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

Thanks everyone.
Finally, I got my desired scores. :violin: 

Listening 70
Reading 72
Speaking 75
Writing 76


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## misecmisc

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> Finally, I got my desired scores. :violin:
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 72
> Speaking 75
> Writing 76
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Congrats.


----------



## Ptera

jana1234 said:


> Hey Petra,
> 
> I would definitely recommend the PTEA over the IELTS. There is no limits to how often you can take the exam. But looking at your IELTS scores, I'm sure you'll get at least Proficient in the first attempt. Check out the e2learning videos on youtube. Especially the 'Describe Image' one. Also, get the gold package on ptepractice. The two scored mock tests will get you familiar with the test format. Are you currently in Germany? Will you take the exam in Frankfurt?
> 
> Jana


Hi Jana,
Thanks a lot for your reply. Yes, I´m going to take the test in Frankfurt or Berlin. Your score is amaizing and as I can see you did a lot of attempts.. I will drop you a line through the private chat.


----------



## menikhlesh

riyapatel said:


> hii guy please i need retell lec templet can anyone help me i have exam on monday.
> so help me, thanks in advance.


Quick template :

The speaker provides information about....
The major points discussed are x, y and z
Additionally.......
Another major point is....
In conclusion, topic is very important.

Regards
ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## vsangwan

RogerQ said:


> Hi Nikdh,
> 
> Thank you for the detailed response.
> 
> You said in your first point that you type key points for retell lecture. I presume this is during practice? Because we don't have anywhere to type in the exam for the retell lecture section right ? Or is there a place to type ?
> 
> How did u make the points in the exam ?
> 
> Thank you again ..





menikhlesh said:


> Quick template :
> 
> The speaker provides information about....
> The major points discussed are x, y and z
> Additionally.......
> Another major point is....
> In conclusion, topic is very important.


Any templates for describe image and graphs?


----------



## jana1234

vireshsangwan said:


> Any templates for describe image and graphs?


I watched this video and used this method.:


----------



## KK12

Hi everyone. 
please help me in reorder paragraph for pte reading section... as I have exam on 20 December. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jigs_here

Dear friends, with help from various tools and tips available online, have cleared PTE with required score. Here are some of the tips and useful fillers that I would like to share from my end. Do refer to many online tips available on youtube and other websites. 


Speaking section seemed the toughest to me. Had practiced various sections available and recorded to understand how I sound. As already said by many fluency and pronunciation is key to succeed in this round. Ensure you use same accent and speed in all the speaking sections. Here are some of the fillers for retell lectures I had prepared:
1) In the lecture we heard about X and its history
2) The speaker raised a question on whether X is good and how we should tackle it
3) Firstly the lecturer spoke of X and...Later he emphasized on 
4) After a quick brief about X speaker provided details about
5) The speaker in the lecture provided some of the key advantages or features of X
6) At the end the lecturer questioned the understanding we have about X
7) the lecturer then provided his personal journey around the 


Describe image or graphs:
1) Out here the bar graph prediction/compares revenue for Y and Z between years 1111 to 2222....the trends are highly fluctuating between...
2) In the picture we see the chart that show the hierarchy of X 
3) Out here we got the map of X, which is surrounded by xxx. In the north we have and in south-west we have 
4) The pie chart here show distribution of X over a period of an year….the highest percentage belongs to 
5) The graphs shows the variation in X and Y, for Z in past 10 years...for the X rise is exponential between period of...Y has a gradual rise in...
6) The picture here show the cycle of transformation of X into Y....starting with stage 1 which 
7) the picture describes some of the key attributes of X 
8) ...In the graph top spot (or max percentage or highest number or biggest contributor) seems to be taken by X...followed by Y
9) 

Best tips for repeat sentence I came across: 
For sentences, just practice to write there initials. 
Example for a sentence "The library will be closed until next Friday" you should practice to write just "T L W B C U N F". In my case I would even write fever "T L C U N F"


For essay writing: 

1) There has been an ongoing debate on the role of X on whether it should ... or not...
2) In short, one cannot refute that X is more effective and it clearly outweighs the disadvantages.....
3) Both sides have strong reasons, however in my opinion 

Use grammarly editor to catch the mistakes. Practice the topics by
dylanaung


Day before the test, visualize yourself answering to each section and how would you approach it. Like in case of re-tell if you didnt get a point how you will fill it.

For Reading and others:


----------



## commie_rick

mianjahangir said:


> your strengths are my weaknesses and my shortcomings are your plus points.
> 
> I have speaking 88 listening 82 reading 71 and writing 73
> 
> is there anyway we can help each other?


what practise material are u using ?
basically i missed a few short answer questions due to the speed and pictures were used .
how do u tackle that problem ?


----------



## commie_rick

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> Finally, I got my desired scores. :violin:
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 72
> Speaking 75
> Writing 76
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


hello friend ! congratulations !


----------



## Vinopaal

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> Finally, I got my desired scores. :violin:
> 
> Listening 70
> Reading 72
> Speaking 75
> Writing 76
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG



Congrats buddy, finally 

All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## paramSG

Vinopaal said:


> Congrats buddy, finally
> 
> All the best for your future endeavors.


Thanks man.... And best luck.


----------



## paramSG

commie_rick said:


> hello friend ! congratulations !


Thanks Commie.... and best luck for you next attempt.


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi, I gave my 4th try and the result is as follows:
L.R.S.W 66.58.76.65
I cleared three but again failed in reading.... before that I was able to score in reading but lacking in listening.... I dont know how to improve reading score... i feel its just the matter of chance or luck because sometimes we get very easy text and sometimes too difficult... I want to give again PTE next week.... anyone can guide me how to improve and crack next time...I am really feeling depressed....


----------



## menikhlesh

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi, I gave my 4th try and the result is as follows:
> L.R.S.W 66.58.76.65
> I cleared three but again failed in reading.... before that I was able to score in reading but lacking in listening.... I dont know how to improve reading score... i feel its just the matter of chance or luck because sometimes we get very easy text and sometimes too difficult... I want to give again PTE next week.... anyone can guide me how to improve and crack next time...I am really feeling depressed....


Hi

For reading, focus on high scoring Fill in the blanks and reorder para.
Tips :

Fill in the blanks : Read newspaper and quick way is learn all the colocations in the dictionary
Reoder para : read the techniques from CAT for paraphrasing. In the exam spend some time on this as these are high scoring.

Regards

ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## Adnan0345

menikhlesh said:


> Hi
> 
> For reading, focus on high scoring Fill in the blanks and reorder para.
> Tips :
> 
> Fill in the blanks : Read newspaper and quick way is learn all the colocations in the dictionary
> Reoder para : read the techniques from CAT for paraphrasing. In the exam spend some time on this as these are high scoring.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
> PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
> EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
> EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70
> 
> 
> 
> Do click Like if you find post useful




So what do you think that if i read newspaper then i will be able to required score... just in a week can i do this.... 
before that i got 65 in reading because the text was related to business theme... but if the text come from history or science then i am really stuck...


----------



## paramSG

Adnan0345 said:


> Hi, I gave my 4th try and the result is as follows:
> L.R.S.W 66.58.76.65
> I cleared three but again failed in reading.... before that I was able to score in reading but lacking in listening.... I dont know how to improve reading score... i feel its just the matter of chance or luck because sometimes we get very easy text and sometimes too difficult... I want to give again PTE next week.... anyone can guide me how to improve and crack next time...I am really feeling depressed....


Hello friend,

If your target score is 65 in reading, skip Multiple Choice questions and spend more time on fill in the blank and Reorders. Actually, in my previous attempts I used to get 63-64 in reading, as I spent lots of time on MCs. But this time I closed my eyes and skipped all MC questions and I got 72 in reading.

This time you will get your desired scores. Best of luck for your next attempts. 


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, tell me some good links to find recent PTE-A questions. I have my exam on the 4th of Jan.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hasiths

Hi, Congrats mate. could you please explain your study plan.


----------



## Laoshero1805

*My 79+ story*

Hi mates,
I got through the PTE Academic exam with the desired 79+, which you guys can find attached.

First, I would like to thank all of you in this thread, including those who secured your target scores, those still struggling to crack the test, as well as those who gave up, for providing interesting thoughts on and valuable insights into PTE-A. Your shares gave me clear and practical guidelines on the test and made a huge contribution to my results.

Now I believe it is my time to share my own experience. Hope it helps.

*1. ROAD TO… PTE:*
I was an IELTS candidate who used to get 8+ in each skill, but sadly none in one sitting :frusty:, the best combination being LRSW 8.5-9-8-7. However, what I felt frustrated at was that after an 8 in Writing in Jan (5 years ago 7.5 already), I consistently got 6.5-7 for the next 5 times. What confusion!
Hopeless, I tried switching over to PTE in Oct for a better luck and, with a little familiarisation with the test format, scored LRSW 68-72-68-71. This was when I decided to make a thorough preparation for the next attempt, which would take place in 1.5 months.

*2. PREPARATION and PRACTICE:*
In general, I focused on VOCABULARY and GRAMMAR, the two key issues I believe that PTE is designed to test.
- For vocab, these were my regular sites:
+ Oxford Learners Dictionaries for pronunciation, meaning, and usage
+ Online OXFORD Collocation Dictionary of English for collocations (critical to Reading & Writing)
+ ScienceDaily for acquaintance with scientific topics and language, which appear quite often in both Reading and Listening​- For grammar, I subscribed to E2Language, which contained hundreds of grammar lessons from the most basic to advanced ones.

Here are my strategies for specific skills:

*2.1. SPEAKING:*
- Read aloud: I did on a daily basis with articles on ScienceDaily.
- Repeat sentence: Songs are my favourite choice, in which sentences normally consist of around 8 words, similar to the sentence length in real tests. Listening to each of them and trying to repeat as much as I could have always been enjoyable and practicable to me.
- Describe Image: In the two weeks before the test, for at least half an hour every day, I only looked at images/graphs of all types and tried to say something about them in 40s, even if not understanding anything within 25s. This made me familiar with strange images popping up when I had to respond quickly without worrying too much about contents.
- Re-tell Lecture: Having learned from E2Language, I jotted down the topic and some 4-5 key words, then went like “The speaker was discussing topic. S/He said that key word 1. S/He talked about key word 2…”
- Answer short question: The answers are usually (1) basic knowledge or (2) what almost everybody can see in the provided images (if any). Listening carefully to the questions is key.
- Pronunciation: I referred to Oxford Learners Dictionaries whenever facing a new word.
- Oral Fluency: I believe just saying what we think can help improve fluency. Still, I am basically not a good speaker, even in my mother tongue. That is why my Oral Fluency kept suffering twice; fortunately it did not destroy my entire effort.

*2.2. WRITING:*
- Summarise Written Text: I underlined key words (N, V, Adj) in the text, put them into a single sentence, and paraphrased them.
- Write Essay: I trust that how clearly ideas flow, not what ideas are, and good grammar matter the most. My approach was trying to answer the why/how question.
_For instance, I encountered an essay: “Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society”, and my answer was “computer”. So why computer?
(1-beneficial) because it saves time. How it does that => Previously took time to ask around, now a click of a button, get necessary information
(2-detrimental) because it has severe health implications for children. Why => Children sit close to the screen, eye defects + not active, obesity
Then I used a bit of grammar to develop 3-5 sentences in each body paragraph.
Overall, I wrote 4 paragraphs:
Opening: (1) topic introduction, (2) state my opinion(s), (3 - optional) This essay will discuss...
Body 1: (1) state 1st idea, (2) why 1st idea, (3) example/further explanation, (4) re-state 1st idea
Body 2: 2nd idea, same structure with Body 1
Conclusion: reiterate my opinions in 1 or 2 sentences​_*2.3. READING:*
- I read ScienceDaily every day and tried to expand my vocabulary with new words and collocations (again, crucial), which are always the main focus of this part.
- When doing practice tests and the real test, I found time management was paramount. The amount I allocated for each item type was (I got this sequence in the real test)
_Reading & Writing Fill in the Blanks 2.5 minutes/question
Re-order Paragraphs 2 mins
MCQ Multiple Answers 2 mins
Reading Fill in the Blanks 2 mins
MCQ Single Answer 1 mins_​which looks really tight, yet I followed it strictly.

*2.4. LISTENING:*
- I subscribed to many YouTube channels containing non-stop speeches/lectures on various topics, for example Khan Academy, minutephysics, and so on, to get used to tapes of the kind and time frame similar to those in PTE.
- Summarise Spoken Text: same method as Re-tell Lecture. However, I took note directly onto the computer, since my typing is faster than handwriting. Therefore I could capture more ideas in this part than in Re-tell lecture.
- MCQ Multiple Answers: I took note and chose only the answer(s) I was confident about, no more. Only when I was totally lost in a question would I guess but 1 answer.
- Fill in the Blanks: I typed the words directly onto the boxes and moved on immediately after one check to save time.
- Highlight Correct Summary: I took note of key words (N, V, Adj), because of my bad short-term memory, read it after the tapes finished, and compared with the options. In practice, I allowed more time for this than other sections, since I could save some time from FITB and WFD by not transferring from handwriting to typing.
- MCQ Single Answer: I quickly read and remembered the key words in the questions and paid special attention to the parts where the paraphrased words or related ideas appeared.
- Select Missing Words: I had no specific method for this one but trying to listen carefully from the beginning till the ending beep to get the entire flow of ideas. That way I could choose the option that made the most sense.
- Highlight Incorrect Words: This is not supposed to trouble most of us. I think it is quite similar to Fill in the Blanks.
- Write from Dictation: Again, I typed as fast as I could, not the whole words, but jst prt o t wrds lk ths OR mad somr mistaks likr dis n den corrected them later. While I was typing, I tried to repeat the sentences in my head, since I could not retain the words long enough to recall it towards the end of my typing.

*2.5. PRACTICE TEST:*
- I bought the Gold Kit, but only did Test A (my wife did Test B) one week before my actual exam, with the scores being LRSW 68-60-43-79. I believe technical errors with my laptop microphone affected my Reading (Read Aloud) and Listening (Repeat Sentence, Re-tell Lecture, and Answer Short Questions). However, the contents in Test A are far different from (harder than) the two actual tests I took. Therefore I would suggest that those who get disappointing results from these practice tests not lose their faith and confidence.
- I also subscribed to E2Language to get full access to their webinars and lesson materials.
- Apart from these two, I finished McMillan Testbuilder and Test Plus, and referred to many practice videos on YouTube.

*3. DURING THE TEST:*
- I loved the erasable note board where I could jot down in advance the section titles in their designed format (S-W-R-L) so that I could keep track with the test flow.
- With each section and item, I counted the number of questions appearing to prepare for the next part, like when I was at the 12th item of Repeat Sentence, I knew for sure the next one would be Describe Image. In the Listening, when I had to read and understand the questions in the quickest way, this helped me a lot because I did not get surprised upon items transition.
- I started my Speaking slower than others, after reading this article by Kaia from E2Language.
- I missed 2-3 questions in Repeat Sentence (could only say a couple of words), Answer Short Questions (1-2 I could not hear or understand anything), and some in Reading and many in Listening also. Still, I moved on with the next items without letting the previous slips affect my focus.

*4. AFTER THE TEST:*
People normally receive their scores within 5 business days, many seeing theirs returned 1 day after the exams. In my first attempt, I got my results exactly after 4 business days, which was still in the “normal” range. However, after the second test, the figure jumped to nearly 14, and the results came out when I had not even a ray of hope it would be that-soon. I guess they needed to investigate my Speaking part, in which I underperformed. After all, it made my day and concluded my year of struggle (6 IELTS and 2 PTE) with a strong sense of fulfilment.

Above is all I believe that may work to some of you. I hope you guys can soon nail the PTE and proceed to realise your dreams.

All the best mates!


----------



## DN7C

Laoshero1805 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got through the PTE Academic exam with the desired 79+, which you guys can find attached.
> 
> First, I would like to thank all of you in this thread, including those who secured your target scores, those still struggling to crack the test, as well as those who gave up, for providing interesting thoughts on and valuable insights into PTE-A. Your shares gave me clear and practical guidelines on the test and made a huge contribution to my results.
> 
> Now I believe it is my time to share my own experience. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best mates!



Congratulations on your achievement!
And, thank you very much for sharing the detailed study methods you have used. Your scores show that consistent practice is the key to success!


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Hi, Congrats mate. could you please explain your study plan.


Go through this forum since the beginning there are lot of paths ...


----------



## Hasiths

Hi Sanjeewa,
Did you take the exam in Sri Lanka or Australia?
If you took it in Sri Lanka. How was the examination center? How many people are there in the room?

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Hi Sanjeewa,
> Did you take the exam in Sri Lanka or Australia?
> If you took it in Sri Lanka. How was the examination center? How many people are there in the room?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Took it from Sri Lanka at ICBT. Test centre was perfect. But ICBT is not conducting PTE anymore, there is a new place. I am not sure about them sorry!


----------



## Preets_nshah

Thank you. Very inspirational


----------



## chirufairbug

Hello guys,
I cannot go through write from dictation session. After all four sentence completion, i can only get two of them. Please anyone help me through this.


----------



## DN7C

Hasiths said:


> Hi Sanjeewa,
> Did you take the exam in Sri Lanka or Australia?
> If you took it in Sri Lanka. How was the examination center? How many people are there in the room?
> 
> Thanks


Examination centers are almost identical all around the word. I think having the prerequisites is mandatory for every exam center to be certified.

5 candidates are queued per session, and inside the room it is almost identical to a internet cafe separated with half-partitions.


----------



## maddy0725

*Problem with PTE Speaking*

Hi All,

I gave PTE on 17th of this month and I am really confused because I got more than 70 in R/L/W but in speaking I got 49.

I don't know why this is happening because I had checked my pronunciation and oral fluency with other people who had previously given PTE & they suggested that I have good speaking skill.

I also gave paid tests from pearson website, there also I got 55. Can anyone please help me out on this.


----------



## phamtantan

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all doing well in these last days of 2016. I would love to hear some opinions about my current struggle with the Speaking section.

I got my PTE-A result for my first attempt yesterday: L/R/S/W 81/86/66/90. My desired score is 79+ for all band. So I didn't get enough for Speaking. My Oral Fluency was 54 and Pronunciation was 53.

I sought PTE because I was struggling with Writing IELTS. For the last 2 IELTS tests I took, I got 9 and 8 for Speaking and am generally very confident with my spoken English. I even paid for the e2language package and the tutors said my Speaking was fine. However, for both of my attempts with the mock tests on the PTE website, I did not get Speaking either, at least not in the first attempt (I got 82 in the second attempt with test A). I was hoping that the mock tests would be harder than the real one. It seems that there is more to learn from me.

I was really upset yesterday as time is ticking and the immigration scene in Australia is getting more and more competitive. But now I'm really determined to give it a second crack this February and maximise my score. However, I don't know where to start and would love to hear some of your wise opinions. The problem could be with my describe image, where I sometimes found myself unconsciously pause or prolong the words to find something to say. However, it could also be due to something else.

Would anyone mind sharing their experiences and knowledge; and if you took multiple attempts, what was it in the Speaking section that you felt make the difference towards your desired score?

Thank you. Have a lovely week and a Merry Christmas everyone 

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Hasiths

DN7C said:


> Examination centers are almost identical all around the word. I think having the prerequisites is mandatory for every exam center to be certified.
> 
> 5 candidates are queued per session, and inside the room it is almost identical to a internet cafe separated with half-partitions.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Hasiths

maddy0725 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave PTE on 17th of this month and I am really confused because I got more than 70 in R/L/W but in speaking I got 49.
> 
> I don't know why this is happening because I had checked my pronunciation and oral fluency with other people who had previously given PTE & they suggested that I have good speaking skill.
> 
> I also gave paid tests from pearson website, there also I got 55. Can anyone please help me out on this.


I have the same issue. I think, there is a certain way that you need to speak. I am trying to find some samples of international students who did the exam and scored 80s and 90s. I will share if I come across any. Good luck


----------



## Laoshero1805

*PTE Speaking*



phamtantan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well in these last days of 2016. I would love to hear some opinions about my current struggle with the Speaking section.
> 
> I got my PTE-A result for my first attempt yesterday: L/R/S/W 81/86/66/90. My desired score is 79+ for all band. So I didn't get enough for Speaking. My Oral Fluency was 54 and Pronunciation was 53.
> 
> I sought PTE because I was struggling with Writing IELTS. For the last 2 IELTS tests I took, I got 9 and 8 for Speaking and am generally very confident with my spoken English. I even paid for the e2language package and the tutors said my Speaking was fine. However, for both of my attempts with the mock tests on the PTE website, I did not get Speaking either, at least not in the first attempt (I got 82 in the second attempt with test A). I was hoping that the mock tests would be harder than the real one. It seems that there is more to learn from me.
> 
> I was really upset yesterday as time is ticking and the immigration scene in Australia is getting more and more competitive. But now I'm really determined to give it a second crack this February and maximise my score. However, I don't know where to start and would love to hear some of your wise opinions. The problem could be with my describe image, where I sometimes found myself unconsciously pause or prolong the words to find something to say. However, it could also be due to something else.
> 
> Would anyone mind sharing their experiences and knowledge; and if you took multiple attempts, what was it in the Speaking section that you felt make the difference towards your desired score?
> 
> Thank you. Have a lovely week and a Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> Cheers, Dan


Hi Dan,

Sorry to hear about your Speaking experience. I tried to pm you to discuss your case in detail, but failed since your number of posts are below 5.

Based on your IELTS Speaking score, I guess you have no problem with Pronunciation or Fluency. In fact, it may result from some of these reasons:

*1. Technical error*: It may look like what I faced once, but luckily, with the scored test A. That time, I got only 43 in S, because the mic was so far from my mouth that it could not record much from my speech. I also heard of many similar cases where even native speakers suffered from this.

*What I did:* Don't know if you tried this. In my two actual attempts, I checked carefully again and again if my voice sounded loud and clear in the playback, by altering the position of the mic. Some people's voices sound clearer directly from their mouth, but others may see theirs from an upper position around their nose, others from the lower position of the mouth. Sometimes, our breaths even cause noises that interfere with our voices.

*2. Perfectionism (I'm talking about Describe Image - THAT part)*: This held me back for a while, as I wanted to deliver eloquent speeches covering every key point, like in a public speaking event or in a business meeting. In fact, there is no such thing. It's Describe Image and, after those hard times, I realised all I should do was saying something, anything from those images most noticeable to me (relevant content) without letting my pronunciation and fluency suffer.

*What I did:* I knew I only had 25s to prepare, so after 10s of understanding the pictures, I picked 2-3 prominent things I saw on the spot (without consideration) and, if having time, an overview (simple as restating the most prominent of those 2-3 things). I first applied this in my last exam, in which there were 2-3/7 images I went like "Reading Images" using the simplest words I could think of (we can see, the highest number can be found in, the most interesting point is, another interesting point is, the first step is, the next is), since I didn't get what they meant.  It worked after all: the computer gave me 79. I guess if there were some humans they would throw me a 59 :yield:

Hope you find my words helpful.
Hao


----------



## menikhlesh

maddy0725 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave PTE on 17th of this month and I am really confused because I got more than 70 in R/L/W but in speaking I got 49.
> 
> I don't know why this is happening because I had checked my pronunciation and oral fluency with other people who had previously given PTE & they suggested that I have good speaking skill.
> 
> I also gave paid tests from pearson website, there also I got 55. Can anyone please help me out on this.



Hi 

Please refer to my earlier posts where i have mentioned how to tackle the speaking section and get 90.

Regards
ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## FrozeN666

Guys PTE and all other english testing centres are complete BS ! They fail candidates on purpose just to grow their revenue ! How i know this let me tell you !

I just received my score today. L80 R69 S79 W79 ( I spoke faster on the speaking section, gained fluency - 90, lost pronunciation 50)
My previous score. L82 R62 S62 W90 ( spoke slower gained pronunciation 90, lost fluency 50 )

I had the exact same topic and the exact same summarise question.
I WROTE THE ESSAY EXACTLY THE SAME. I followed the format i used last time. Although i passed with 79, I can guarantee you with everything i have that they give lower scores on purpose. It is just not possible for a machine to score me differently on the same topic twice. It's just not possible and i have no idea how and why i had the same questions and topic?

Almost every single person i know and from this forum is passing the exam in about 3-4 attempts on average. It's in the best interest of this company to fail students a couple of times in order to earn more money.

I mean just think you are in their shoes... Wouldn't you do the same if you know that students must pass the test and all you have to do is fail them a couple of times, 99% of the candidates don't even bother making a complaint. Which means even if they fail somebody they know usually people won't make a complain rather just book another attempt.

I would say keep practising but overall this milking machine won't let you pass from the first time i don't care who you are. Of course there are exceptions people with 90/90/90/90 ( which are very few ). But most people even though they have good understanding of the test will fail a couple of times. I can guarantee you that i will pass on my next attempt that's for sure. Is it possible to become that better over time? Maybe.. But most probably they will make candidates fail often before they pass.


----------



## Hasiths

Hi guys,
Can someone share a good method/structure to answer the re-tell lecture question type.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ptera

FrozeN666 said:


> Guys PTE and all other english testing centres are complete BS ! They fail candidates on purpose just to grow their revenue ! How i know this let me tell you !
> 
> I just received my score today. L80 R69 S79 W79 ( I spoke faster on the speaking section, gained fluency - 90, lost pronunciation 50)
> My previous score. L82 R62 S62 W90 ( spoke slower gained pronunciation 90, lost fluency 50 )
> 
> I had the exact same topic and the exact same summarise question.
> I WROTE THE ESSAY EXACTLY THE SAME. I followed the format i used last time. Although i passed with 79, I can guarantee you with everything i have that they give lower scores on purpose. It is just not possible for a machine to score me differently on the same topic twice. It's just not possible and i have no idea how and why i had the same questions and topic?
> 
> Almost every single person i know and from this forum is passing the exam in about 3-4 attempts on average. It's in the best interest of this company to fail students a couple of times in order to earn more money.
> 
> I mean just think you are in their shoes... Wouldn't you do the same if you know that students must pass the test and all you have to do is fail them a couple of times, 99% of the candidates don't even bother making a complaint. Which means even if they fail somebody they know usually people won't make a complain rather just book another attempt.
> 
> I would say keep practising but overall this milking machine won't let you pass from the first time i don't care who you are. Of course there are exceptions people with 90/90/90/90 ( which are very few ). But most people even though they have good understanding of the test will fail a couple of times. I can guarantee you that i will pass on my next attempt that's for sure. Is it possible to become that better over time? Maybe.. But most probably they will make candidates fail often before they pass.


Hey mate,
did you do your PTE exam in Germany or in Australia? Do you also think the same about IELTS?


----------



## AncientGlory

Ptera said:


> Hey mate,
> did you do your PTE exam in Germany or in Australia? Do you also think the same about IELTS?


I did IELTS only once in Australia and got 8+ for all bands.


----------



## paramSG

Hasiths said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone share a good method/structure to answer the re-tell lecture question type.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Friend.

write down a topic sentence and 2-3 points.

use below template
*The speaker talks about*.....TOPIC.....
*For one thing, he/she mentions that* .....1st point.....
*Another point the speaker makes is that.*.....2nd point.....
*Furthermore*........3rd point........
*In conclusion/Finally, * ..........paraphrase the topic sentence......

Stick with this template.


----------



## phamtantan

Laoshero1805 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Speaking experience. I tried to pm you to discuss your case in detail, but failed since your number of posts are below 5.
> 
> Based on your IELTS Speaking score, I guess you have no problem with Pronunciation or Fluency. In fact, it may result from some of these reasons:
> 
> *1. Technical error*: It may look like what I faced once, but luckily, with the scored test A. That time, I got only 43 in S, because the mic was so far from my mouth that it could not record much from my speech. I also heard of many similar cases where even native speakers suffered from this.
> 
> *What I did:* Don't know if you tried this. In my two actual attempts, I checked carefully again and again if my voice sounded loud and clear in the playback, by altering the position of the mic. Some people's voices sound clearer directly from their mouth, but others may see theirs from an upper position around their nose, others from the lower position of the mouth. Sometimes, our breaths even cause noises that interfere with our voices.
> 
> *2. Perfectionism (I'm talking about Describe Image - THAT part)*: This held me back for a while, as I wanted to deliver eloquent speeches covering every key point, like in a public speaking event or in a business meeting. In fact, there is no such thing. It's Describe Image and, after those hard times, I realised all I should do was saying something, anything from those images most noticeable to me (relevant content) without letting my pronunciation and fluency suffer.
> 
> *What I did:* I knew I only had 25s to prepare, so after 10s of understanding the pictures, I picked 2-3 prominent things I saw on the spot (without consideration) and, if having time, an overview (simple as restating the most prominent of those 2-3 things). I first applied this in my last exam, in which there were 2-3/7 images I went like "Reading Images" using the simplest words I could think of (we can see, the highest number can be found in, the most interesting point is, another interesting point is, the first step is, the next is), since I didn't get what they meant.  It worked after all: the computer gave me 79. I guess if there were some humans they would throw me a 59 :yield:
> 
> Hope you find my words helpful.
> Hao


Hi Hao!

Thank you so much for this. I've been lurking this forum for quite a long time but this is the first time I decided to post something  I think this was my problem too as I tried to cover so many points that I had to think too much while I speak, judging from how well i did for the second attempt of a test that I knew about the question. So would you recommend, for example, if there is a complicated line graph, should I just address some parts of the line, for example, it increased from 19___ to 20___ instead of describing the trend of the line from start to end (e.g. It increased from x to y, remained stable then decreased again from y to z)? It is not a problem if you miss out some important point, am I correct?

Also, what is the go about conclusion? On a YouTube video they strongly recommended having a conclusion at all time, but when I sought advice from another English centre, they said that trying to make a conclusion may throw you over in terms of fluency, as you really have to think about what to say.

Great tip about the microphone  I will take note next time! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Laoshero1805

phamtantan said:


> Hi Hao!
> 
> Thank you so much for this. I've been lurking this forum for quite a long time but this is the first time I decided to post something  I think this was my problem too as I tried to cover so many points that I had to think too much while I speak, judging from how well i did for the second attempt of a test that I knew about the question. So would you recommend, for example, if there is a complicated line graph, should I just address some parts of the line, for example, it increased from 19___ to 20___ instead of describing the trend of the line from start to end (e.g. It increased from x to y, remained stable then decreased again from y to z)? It is not a problem if you miss out some important point, am I correct?
> 
> Also, what is the go about conclusion? On a YouTube video they strongly recommended having a conclusion at all time, but when I sought advice from another English centre, they said that trying to make a conclusion may throw you over in terms of fluency, as you really have to think about what to say.
> 
> Great tip about the microphone  I will take note next time!
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi Dan,

Glad to see it's useful. Let me try answering your two questions:

*1. Content:* I tried to be simple: I made 5-sentence speeches for Describe Image (the figure can vary according to types of images and what I can think of in that moment)

*(1) Intro:* This graph shows...
*(2-4) Body:* [describing what I can see] details below
*(5) Conclusion/Implication/Development:* Some of my options, depending on types of images/graphs, are:
(a - easiest - re-stating the most prominent feature) "Overall, what is most noticeable is...", or
(b) overall trend, or
(c - implying future trend) "If this trend continues, the figure may reach [a specific value] in the near future." or
(d - implying some reasons) "Perhaps, the reason for this was..."​
In the body, here is my breakdown of the ways to deal with some kinds of graphs:
- Chronological graphs: (2) value in the beginning of the period, (3) value in the end of the period, (4) during the period, the highest was
- Single comparison graphs (simple bar graphs, single pie chart): (2) the highest number can be found in, (3) this is followed by, (4) other categories showed moderate or small [quantities]
- Multiple comparison graphs (double bar graphs, stacked bar graphs, double/triple pie charts): (1) the highest and lowest of category A, (2) the highest and lowest of category B -> each contains 2 ideas so basically this spans like 4 sentences in the body.

However, in actual tests, I could just apply this method for less than half the images I encountered, perhaps because of inadequate preparation. There were several figures which I could not comprehend within 25s, or which I could understand but could not arrange ideas. That was when I improvised, going about the body with the most notable thing I could see from the screen, and two others. I described them, literally, not presented them.

I thought my disastrous contents would ruin my Speaking score but turned out it didn't. Therefore I reckon as long as I say something about the images, my contents are safe; what carry weight in Speaking are Pronunciation and Fluency.

*2. Conclusion:* When referring to the PTE Academic Score Guide, which we can all find on Pearson's website, it mentions conclusion/implication/development in the score of 2-5, and nothing about these in the score 0 and 1. Therefore I believe if we include a conclusion/implication/development, chances are we will score from 2 upwards.

*What if we don't?* I cannot tell exactly. Let's read the score guide:
5 Describes all elements of the image and their relationships, possible development and conclusion or implications
4 Describes *all the key elements* of the image and their relations, *referring to* their *implications or conclusions*
3 Deals with *most key elements* of the image and *refers to* their *implications or conclusions*
2 deals with *only one key element* in the image and *refers to an implication or conclusion*. Shows basic understanding of several core elements of the image
1 Describes some basic elements of the image, but does not make clear their interrelations or implications
0 Mentions some disjointed elements of the presentation

Only noticing 4-3-2, assuming we can describe most or all key elements but miss a perfect ending, we can be graded around 2-3 for content, I guess. This might be my score in the last exam, since I only described, or strictly speaking, read some images without conclusion.

In short, I also suggest we practice with a conclusion/implication/development. The easiest way of doing this is to repeat what is most striking in the images we can see and we'll likely secure more marks for content, and fluency too, with practice.

Cheers mate.


----------



## shankbobs

Hello Friends,

I badly need help from folks who have given PTE and got a 79+ score in Speaking. I have taken PTE thrice, somehow my speaking scores are below par. I am good at English and as you can see I have fared in other three sections very well. Any suggestions?

L: 69 - 79 - 71
R: 75 - 67 - 82
*S: 56 - 38 - 56*
W: 81 - 90 - 87

Grammar : 83 / 79 / 90
Oral Fluency : 46 / 10 / 50
Pronunciation: 55 / 22 / 48
Spelling : 72 / 76 / 65
Vocabulary : 71 / 85 / 90
Written Dis :79 / 83 / 81

Appreciate your help !


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hello Everyone,

First of all Thanks all. I have been a silent follower of this thread for sometime now. This week, I appeared for my 1st PTE- A. I did not do well in speaking tests (56 and 47 ) in Scored Mock Test A and B. So I was not confident about this section.
Anyway I gave PTE on 19.12.16 and got report yesterday. It made my day. I got more than my expectations -
LRSW - 74 80 80 75

THE MOST IMPORTANT POINT IN SPEAKING - DO NOT STOP SPEAKING BEFORE 35 SECONDS.

I made this mistake in practice tests and you can see the difference.

One more thing, expect that sequence of questions can change. It did for me in listening.


----------



## shadyheikal

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all Thanks all. I have been a silent follower of this thread for sometime now. This week, I appeared for my 1st PTE- A. I did not do well in speaking tests (56 and 47 ) in Scored Mock Test A and B. So I was not confident about this section.
> Anyway I gave PTE on 19.12.16 and got report yesterday. It made my day. I got more than my expectations -
> LRSW - 74 80 80 75
> 
> THE MOST IMPORTANT POINT IN SPEAKING - DO NOT STOP SPEAKING BEFORE 35 SECONDS.
> 
> I made this mistake in practice tests and you can see the difference.
> 
> One more thing, expect that sequence of questions can change. It did for me in listening.




Dear friend
Congrats to your score, hope the best in the upcoming steps
May i ask a few questions about test?
1- How many essays did you had and if you can remember what was the topics?
2- Did you use any structure or template for speaking sections like describe image and retell lecture? And also structure for summarize written text? 
3- How hard was the read aloud section?
4- How hard was the repeat sentence section?

Your help would be highly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

shadyheikal said:


> Dear friend
> Congrats to your score, hope the best in the upcoming steps
> May i ask a few questions about test?
> 1- How many essays did you had and if you can remember what was the topics?
> 2- Did you use any structure or template for speaking sections like describe image and retell lecture? And also structure for summarize written text?
> 3- How hard was the read aloud section?
> 4- How hard was the repeat sentence section?
> 
> Your help would be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. 
1. Surprisingly, I just had one essay about validity of formal examinations. I was expecting more  as I score more in this area (got 90 in Written Discourse).
2. Yes, I used structure for Describe Image. Like - This xxx graph illustrates xxxx, X-axis.. Point 1 , Point 2, Conclusion. 
3. read aloud was easy, I guess
4. Repeat sentences were also easier than the Scored practice tests.

For speaking TIP is - use simple language, else it would affect your fluency. And do not try to cover each and every one. Just 2-3 points are enough in Retell, Describe Image. And keep your ans b/w 35-38 seconds.


----------



## shadyheikal

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> 1. Surprisingly, I just had one essay about validity of formal examinations. I was expecting more  as I score more in this area (got 90 in Written Discourse).
> 
> 2. Yes, I used structure for Describe Image. Like - This xxx graph illustrates xxxx, X-axis.. Point 1 , Point 2, Conclusion.
> 
> 3. read aloud was easy, I guess
> 
> 4. Repeat sentences were also easier than the Scored practice tests.
> 
> 
> 
> For speaking TIP is - use simple language, else it would affect your fluency. And do not try to cover each and every one. Just 2-3 points are enough in Retell, Describe Image. And keep your ans b/w 35-38 seconds.




Thanks man really appreciate your help
Hope i can make it from first attempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

phamtantan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well in these last days of 2016. I would love to hear some opinions about my current struggle with the Speaking section.
> 
> I got my PTE-A result for my first attempt yesterday: L/R/S/W 81/86/66/90. My desired score is 79+ for all band. So I didn't get enough for Speaking. My Oral Fluency was 54 and Pronunciation was 53.
> 
> I sought PTE because I was struggling with Writing IELTS. For the last 2 IELTS tests I took, I got 9 and 8 for Speaking and am generally very confident with my spoken English. I even paid for the e2language package and the tutors said my Speaking was fine. However, for both of my attempts with the mock tests on the PTE website, I did not get Speaking either, at least not in the first attempt (I got 82 in the second attempt with test A). I was hoping that the mock tests would be harder than the real one. It seems that there is more to learn from me.
> 
> I was really upset yesterday as time is ticking and the immigration scene in Australia is getting more and more competitive. But now I'm really determined to give it a second crack this February and maximise my score. However, I don't know where to start and would love to hear some of your wise opinions. The problem could be with my describe image, where I sometimes found myself unconsciously pause or prolong the words to find something to say. However, it could also be due to something else.
> 
> Would anyone mind sharing their experiences and knowledge; and if you took multiple attempts, what was it in the Speaking section that you felt make the difference towards your desired score?
> 
> Thank you. Have a lovely week and a Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> Cheers, Dan




your scores are superb dan, im surprised that you scored 66 for speaking ? 
it could be the position of the microphone


----------



## commie_rick

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all Thanks all. I have been a silent follower of this thread for sometime now. This week, I appeared for my 1st PTE- A. I did not do well in speaking tests (56 and 47 ) in Scored Mock Test A and B. So I was not confident about this section.
> Anyway I gave PTE on 19.12.16 and got report yesterday. It made my day. I got more than my expectations -
> LRSW - 74 80 80 75
> 
> *THE MOST IMPORTANT POINT IN SPEAKING - DO NOT STOP SPEAKING BEFORE 35 SECONDS.*
> 
> I made this mistake in practice tests and you can see the difference.
> 
> One more thing, expect that sequence of questions can change. It did for me in listening.





buddy can u advise what does that mean ?


----------



## ajay23888

Skipped the question.. You mean to say that , Skip completely without selecting a single option also ? or you just tick any option randomly and move on... If you have completely skipped, I will skip it in next attempt as I was at 62 in last attempt for Reading.




paramSG said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> If your target score is 65 in reading, skip Multiple Choice questions and spend more time on fill in the blank and Reorders. Actually, in my previous attempts I used to get 63-64 in reading, as I spent lots of time on MCs. But this time I closed my eyes and skipped all MC questions and I got 72 in reading.
> 
> This time you will get your desired scores. Best of luck for your next attempts.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


----------



## puppy

Hi, 

I ve read many previous posts and really admire many PTEr who achieved 79+ , even 90.

Can any one share your experience to finish writing task on time because completion PTE essay in 20 minutes is quite challenging for me. I usually spend 30-35 minutes to finish 200-250 words essay.


----------



## Laoshero1805

*PTE Essay Writing*



puppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ve read many previous posts and really admire many PTEr who achieved 79+ , even 90.
> 
> Can any one share your experience to finish writing task on time because completion PTE essay in 20 minutes is quite challenging for me. I usually spend 30-35 minutes to finish 200-250 words essay.


Hi puppy,

In order to finish an essay within 20mins, I used a structure that I adopted from my IELTS experience: I normally wrote *4 paragraphs*:

*1. Introduction:* 2-3 sentences
(1 - optional) An introduction of the topic
(2) Answer the question directly and clearly [which side of the argument I chose, for example]
(3) State 2 reasons for my answer ["This is because reason A and reason B]

*2. Body 1:* reason A, 4 sentences
(1) State reason A
(2) State the reason for reason A
(3) State another reason for reason A, or, give an example of reason A
(4) Re-state reason A

*3. Body 2:* reason B, same structure with Body 1

*4. Conclusion:* 1-2 sentences
(1) Restate reason A
(2) Restate reason B
(these can be combined into 1 sentence)

Like you, when switching over to PTE, I was intimidated at first by its time frame, which is literally only half of what IELTS gives candidates. However, in PTE I could type, which made jotting down words and erasing them much easier and faster than when done with a pencil and an eraser. Besides, I believe PTE computers grade our writing not as strictly as IELTS examiners do (still haven't found the answer to this), which is why I didn't pay too much attention to my content, as long as it was not far off topic. Therefore, I usually finished my writing early and left 3mins to double-check. These were feasible thanks all to the structure I followed every time and the fact that I could use a computer keyboard, not my awful handwriting.

Hope it's applicable to you.
Hao


----------



## puppy

Hi Laoshero1805

Thank for sharing  really appreciate your help



Laoshero1805 said:


> Hi puppy,
> 
> In order to finish an essay within 20mins, I used a structure that I adopted from my IELTS experience: I normally wrote *4 paragraphs*:
> 
> *1. Introduction:* 2-3 sentences
> (1 - optional) An introduction of the topic
> (2) Answer the question directly and clearly [which side of the argument I chose, for example]
> (3) State 2 reasons for my answer ["This is because reason A and reason B]
> 
> *2. Body 1:* reason A, 4 sentences
> (1) State reason A
> (2) State the reason for reason A
> (3) State another reason for reason A, or, give an example of reason A
> (4) Re-state reason A
> 
> *3. Body 2:* reason B, same structure with Body 1
> 
> *4. Conclusion:* 1-2 sentences
> (1) Restate reason A
> (2) Restate reason B
> (these can be combined into 1 sentence)
> 
> Like you, when switching over to PTE, I was intimidated at first by its time frame, which is literally only half of what IELTS gives candidates. However, in PTE I could type, which made jotting down words and erasing them much easier and faster than when done with a pencil and an eraser. Besides, I believe PTE computers grade our writing not as strictly as IELTS examiners do (still haven't found the answer to this), which is why I didn't pay too much attention to my content, as long as it was not far off topic. Therefore, I usually finished my writing early and left 3mins to double-check. These were feasible thanks all to the structure I followed every time and the fact that I could use a computer keyboard, not my awful handwriting.
> 
> Hope it's applicable to you.
> Hao


----------



## Ptera

Hello to everyone,
I want to start my peparation for PTE and need to achieve 65 points. I´ve already tried with IELTS two months ago and my score was S/R/L/W - 6/7/6.5/6.5.
As I got used to the IELTS structure and strategy, I don´t know where to start for PTE. 
Where can I find the practise examples beside the Golden Test Kit? I will probably buy it, but will it be sufficient for my preparation? Please suggest how to proceed in order to be fit in one month!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Abood

Dear All, 

I have PTE Academic expert books B1 & B2 only 2 copies are available. 

If anyone is interested to buy, just PM me.


----------



## roni.patel

Hi all,
Came to know about the appearance of below essay topic in recent PTE exam. Please be prepared if you planning to take the exam.

Xenophobia has accelerated rapidly in the western countries. According to you what solutions can be proposed by government and individuals?


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

*how to cractk in Reading and Writing*

Dear All

I have taken my PTE 2nd Attempt and the result is not satisfactory.
My Target Score is 65+, but i am losing in Reading and Writing with border score.

Can someone please suggest my prepartion is correct dirrection.

2nd Attempt - L, R, S, W : 66, 61, 73, 62
Enabling Skills:
Grammer : 67
Oral FLuency : 85
Pronunciation : 65
Spelling : 20
Vocabulary : 41
Written Disclosure : 74

1st Attempt - L, R, S, W : 62, 61, 68, 64
Enabling Skills:
Grammer : 65
Oral FLuency : 69
Pronunciation : 51
Spelling : 21
Vocabulary : 45
Written Disclosure : 54

Observation : My speaking observation from 2nd attempt for Speaking is, I have just started to speak after a second of the recording and increased the speed of my fluency compare to 1st attempt. 
But for Writing, I had checked the spelling before submit, but didn't find any much improvement in this section.

Please throw some light on this.


----------



## trombokk

Hi Friends,
I gave my PTE on 23rd and today I received a mail from PTE stating that the result can be downloaded from the website. But when I am downloading the score card it is showing a blank report card with a message that there is some technical fault, hence try login after sometime.
Kindly advise or share if anybody had faced the same problem.
Thanks 

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> I gave my PTE on 23rd and today I received a mail from PTE stating that the result can be downloaded from the website. But when I am downloading the score card it is showing a blank report card with a message that there is some technical fault, hence try login after sometime.
> Kindly advise or share if anybody had faced the same problem.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


It is quite common in these days, people are facing while downloading the result.
Please try after sometime say 2-3 hrs later, you will find your result.


----------



## trombokk

BirdEyetoPR said:


> It is quite common in these days, people are facing while downloading the result.
> Please try after sometime say 2-3 hrs later, you will find your result.


Thanks


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Adnan0345

Hi,,, Can anyone please share the material for preparing reading section... I am lacking in only reading... please share some useful sources so then I can plan my next attempt.


----------



## menikhlesh

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have taken my PTE 2nd Attempt and the result is not satisfactory.
> My Target Score is 65+, but i am losing in Reading and Writing with border score.
> 
> Can someone please suggest my prepartion is correct dirrection.
> 
> 2nd Attempt - L, R, S, W : 66, 61, 73, 62
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer : 67
> Oral FLuency : 85
> Pronunciation : 65
> Spelling : 20
> Vocabulary : 41
> Written Disclosure : 74
> 
> 1st Attempt - L, R, S, W : 62, 61, 68, 64
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer : 65
> Oral FLuency : 69
> Pronunciation : 51
> Spelling : 21
> Vocabulary : 45
> Written Disclosure : 54
> 
> Observation : My speaking observation from 2nd attempt for Speaking is, I have just started to speak after a second of the recording and increased the speed of my fluency compare to 1st attempt.
> But for Writing, I had checked the spelling before submit, but didn't find any much improvement in this section.
> 
> Please throw some light on this.


Hi 

For Writing section : 3 points :
- answer the prompt. Don't write your points. Everything you write should answer the prompt.
- 10 good english words
- follow template

Check my earlier post for detailed tips

Regards
ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70

Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Thanks Mate, I will surely look back all your posts.



menikhlesh said:


> Hi
> 
> For Writing section : 3 points :
> - answer the prompt. Don't write your points. Everything you write should answer the prompt.
> - 10 good english words
> - follow template
> 
> Check my earlier post for detailed tips
> 
> Regards
> ACS +ve : 19-Sep-2016
> PTE :- First Attempt -28-Nov-2016 (L:76 W:75 R:90 S:90)
> EOI 189 : 6-Dec-2016 -> 65
> EOI 190: 12-Dec-2016 ->70
> 
> Do click Like if you find post useful


----------



## trombokk

Dear Friends,
It was an amazing journey of preparation for PTE with all of you guys, and really appreciate the guidance, wisdom, tips and motivation that I gained from you all, which really pushed me to work hard and to perform to the best of my potential. It is worth mentioning that the knowledge and experience shared by you all was definitely one of the biggest reason for me to achieve the desired score. My target score was 65 points and in the real test I scored the following in my 1st attempt :

L 73
R 76
S 90
W 77

Grammar 89
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 73
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 71
Written Discourse 90

I would like to wish, all the best to my friends who are going to appear for the exam, may you all have the desired score. God Bless.
Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal

trombokk said:


> Dear Friends,
> It was an amazing journey of preparation for PTE with all of you guys, and really appreciate the guidance, wisdom, tips and motivation that I gained from you all, which really pushed me to work hard and to perform to the best of my potential. It is worth mentioning that the knowledge and experience shared by you all was definitely one of the biggest reason for me to achieve the desired score. My target score was 65 points and in the real test I scored the following in my 1st attempt :
> 
> L 73
> R 76
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 71
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I would like to wish, all the best to my friends who are going to appear for the exam, may you all have the desired score. God Bless.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk




Millions congrats buddy for the brilliant score
Hope the best in the coming steps
Can you share with us your test experience ?
Like essay topic ?
How was the speaking section level?
How did you manage to score perfectly? Any tips or templates used?
Really would appreciate it
Thanks in advance



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Congrats dude, can you please share tips in Reading and Writing especially with vocabulary and spelling.

Thank you.



trombokk said:


> Dear Friends,
> It was an amazing journey of preparation for PTE with all of you guys, and really appreciate the guidance, wisdom, tips and motivation that I gained from you all, which really pushed me to work hard and to perform to the best of my potential. It is worth mentioning that the knowledge and experience shared by you all was definitely one of the biggest reason for me to achieve the desired score. My target score was 65 points and in the real test I scored the following in my 1st attempt :
> 
> L 73
> R 76
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 71
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I would like to wish, all the best to my friends who are going to appear for the exam, may you all have the desired score. God Bless.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavcv

Hi,

Can someone give tips or guidance on 'Summarized Text' section ?


----------



## akil_sp

*Test-A result*

Hi,

I have given Test-A and got the result. 
I felt reading section and listening sections were difficult.
Experts, kindly provide your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## paramSG

ajay23888 said:


> Skipped the question.. You mean to say that , Skip completely without selecting a single option also ? or you just tick any option randomly and move on... If you have completely skipped, I will skip it in next attempt as I was at 62 in last attempt for Reading.


My friend,
If you are targeting 65+ then skip multiple choice multiple answers questions and give more time for fill in the blanks and reorder. I got total 16 questions and 33 minutes. I skipped 3 MCQs without selecting any option. I just attempted 13 questions without any stress, as 33 minutes is enough time to finish 13 questions. I got 72 in reading.
You can try this strategy. Best of luck.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

paramSG said:


> My friend,
> If you are targeting 65+ then skip multiple choice multiple answers questions and give more time for fill in the blanks and reorder. I got total 16 questions and 33 minutes. I skipped 3 MCQs without selecting any option. I just attempted 13 questions without any stress, as 33 minutes is enough time to finish 13 questions. I got 72 in reading.
> You can try this strategy. Best of luck.




I suggest
This is just not the right strategy!

You should divide timing for each ques and practice 
To finish that part in stipulated time
Leaving a ques can never be a good strategy
You never know if the questions you are banking upon, will be right or not 
So maximum attempts, greater the probability for better score
GOOD LUCK


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## mandy2137

akil_sp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have given Test-A and got the result.
> I felt reading section and listening sections were difficult.
> Experts, kindly provide your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Usually, practice tests are bit harder than real one. My scores were same almost wit yours, but in real I qualified with SLRW : 82, 74, 66, 67

So, dont worry, you will get through easily, I am sure.


----------



## akshar123

Hi Guys, I am preparing for PTE for over a month now and I am planning to write it next month.
I gave a scored practice test today morning and my scores read, Listening - 66, Reading - 56, Speaking - 41, Writing - 67. I need a 55 in all the sections.
I heard that practice tests are tough than the actual exam, can you guys suggest if i am ready for the actual test based on the scores I got?


----------



## akshar123

sorry, i need 65 in all modules.


----------



## akshar123

Hi Guys, I am preparing for PTE for over a month now and I am planning to write it next month.
I gave a scored practice test today morning and my scores read, Listening - 66, Reading - 56, Speaking - 41, Writing - 67. I need a 65 in all the sections.
I heard that practice tests are tough than the actual exam, can you guys suggest if i am ready for the actual test based on the scores I got?


----------



## akil_sp

mandy2137 said:


> Usually, practice tests are bit harder than real one. My scores were same almost wit yours, but in real I qualified with SLRW : 82, 74, 66, 67
> 
> So, dont worry, you will get through easily, I am sure.



Thanks Mandy. I am preparing for next Test-B and real test.


----------



## misecmisc

akshar123 said:


> Hi Guys, I am preparing for PTE for over a month now and I am planning to write it next month.
> I gave a scored practice test today morning and my scores read, Listening - 66, Reading - 56, Speaking - 41, Writing - 67. I need a 55 in all the sections.
> I heard that practice tests are tough than the actual exam, can you guys suggest if i am ready for the actual test based on the scores I got?


When are you planning to give your real test? May you achieve your desired score.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Guys ! Push yourselves to target 90 ! Why Not ? Because this will help in taking your preparation level and the commitment to another zone. Believe me, if you start targeting lower scores you will always end up convincing that it is fine and likewise everything in the chain gets compromised. Agreed that everyone has their own assessment, but in my opinion one should always target the bull's eye.


----------



## mandy2137

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys ! Push yourselves to target 90 ! Why Not ? Because this will help in taking your preparation level and the commitment to another zone. Believe me, if you start targeting lower scores you will always end up convincing that it is fine and likewise everything in the chain gets compromised. Agreed that everyone has their own assessment, but in my opinion one should always target the bull's eye.


Well said mate,

I yesterday got 65+, but I am still encouraging my self to get 90 in all sections.


----------



## Fazil3

Hi All,

I am going to book a PTE-A test in Bangalore, India and have some questions before booking it.
Could you please help me with some answers for the following;

1. I am writing to get a confirmation that if I could update my new passport details (immediately after I receive it) post my registration and booking of the PTE-A test with my current passport now. Because, my passport is due to expire in the next 7-8 months and I have applied for a re-issue of a new passport which may take up to 4-6 weeks from now. However, I would like to book the test now. Therefore, could you please let me know if I could book the test using my current passport and later update it with my new passport once I receive it.

2. Any difference between the Chopras and the Pearson test centers? in regards to more surrounding noise during the test and/or any influence to the results as such?
Is it okay to Chopras test center over the Pearson Bangalore due to the availability of more test slots at any given day?

3. I am planning to buy a voucher from one of vendors below to book the PTE test
https://ptevoucher.in
https://buyptevoucher.com
https://www.ptetestindia.com
Book PTE: PTE voucher, Book PTE academic test online India, Buy PTE voucher

Any idea who is better in terms of proving their own test materials and practice mock tests along with the voucher code?

4. While booking the PTE-A test under the payment screen it also says Promotional code. Could you please tell how different is this from applying voucher and suggestions as where to get an active promo code please?


I know too many and long questions. But, any amount of answer is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Fazil.


----------



## ashvi

Does anyone have soft copy of PTE Advantage book?


----------



## rajputraju08

Yes PTE is acceptable for Australia Immigration.


----------



## aparna2905

*Hi all*

Hi all,

I have few doubts regarding tenses to be used in writing section like summarize written text,summarize spoken text and also in retell lecture,describe image.kindly clarify whether present tense or past tense to be used.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## benisrael

trombokk said:


> Dear Friends,
> It was an amazing journey of preparation for PTE with all of you guys, and really appreciate the guidance, wisdom, tips and motivation that I gained from you all, which really pushed me to work hard and to perform to the best of my potential. It is worth mentioning that the knowledge and experience shared by you all was definitely one of the biggest reason for me to achieve the desired score. My target score was 65 points and in the real test I scored the following in my 1st attempt :
> 
> L 73
> R 76
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 71
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I would like to wish, all the best to my friends who are going to appear for the exam, may you all have the desired score. God Bless.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


I hear speaking part is more challenging and intense compared to other parts. I see you scored maximum in speaking, any tips to the community on how you achieved this? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

trombokk said:


> Dear Friends,
> It was an amazing journey of preparation for PTE with all of you guys, and really appreciate the guidance, wisdom, tips and motivation that I gained from you all, which really pushed me to work hard and to perform to the best of my potential. It is worth mentioning that the knowledge and experience shared by you all was definitely one of the biggest reason for me to achieve the desired score. My target score was 65 points and in the real test I scored the following in my 1st attempt :
> 
> L 73
> R 76
> S 90
> W 77
> 
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 71
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I would like to wish, all the best to my friends who are going to appear for the exam, may you all have the desired score. God Bless.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Dear Trombokk,
Please share how did you achieve 90 in fluency?

Thank you.


----------



## gvbrin

akshar123 said:


> Hi Guys, I am preparing for PTE for over a month now and I am planning to write it next month.
> I gave a scored practice test today morning and my scores read, Listening - 66, Reading - 56, Speaking - 41, Writing - 67. I need a 65 in all the sections.
> I heard that practice tests are tough than the actual exam, can you guys suggest if i am ready for the actual test based on the scores I got?


Please try to work on Speaking, Real exam would be easier compared to Practice exams, you can add 7-10 marks to practice score that would be your real exams score.


----------



## Nicusha

FrozeN666 said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> I think my problem was that i didn't finish the whole sentence in one breath. I was focusing so much on pronouncing every word correctly and that affected my oral fluency.
> 
> I always thought that if i say the whole sentence in 1 breath, that would be considered as speaking too fast. But as the member above achieved 90 i would definitely take this approach and see how it goes.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated. Together we are stronger !


Froze Did it work for you?


----------



## mandy2137

Nicusha said:


> Froze Did it work for you?


Hi Nicusha,

If you grappling with speaking then you shouldn't do because speaking is the most interesting and easy part. Once you come to know how to deal with it, certainly you will get through. Even I was struggling with it, my score leaped from 52 to 82 in real exam. You can send me a private message, we can discuss if you want.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aparna2905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding tenses to be used in writing section like summarize written text,summarize spoken text and also in retell lecture,describe image.kindly clarify whether present tense or past tense to be used.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


@ aparna2905 ! You need to use present tense also called literary present or historical present tense. 

Do go through You Tube Videos (There are loads of them) and also these links below for the tips to follow regarding your queries.

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/
http://www.allinfi.com/pte-academic-useful-tips-for-writing-section/
Tips on PTE Summarize Written Text Section - LinguaSoft EduTech
PTE Tips: Summarise Writting Text
Summarize Written Text Archives - PTE Academic study guide


----------



## trombokk

Nicusha said:


> Dear Trombokk,
> Please share how did you achieve 90 in fluency?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Friends,
I will share my experience, first of all, I achieved higher marks in the real test as compared to mock test A & B, that means marking is more strict in the mock. During speaking, I placed the mike where I could feel that my breath is not interfering and to check that, use your hand. In read aloud, speaking fast is important but keeping in mind - correct pronunciation and voice modulation. For graphs, I followed the formula of templates which is perfect. Speaking fluently with correct pronunciation and voice modulation is more important than the matter that you are speaking. In case of graph and retell lecture, time yourself so that you finish speaking in the 38th or 40th second. In repeat sentence, I used abbreviation to write down the key words and then frame the sentence as heard, keeping in mind the tone, it helped me, as during practice I realized that my short time memory is not strong. Finally, it is important that we stay calm and be confident through out the exam. One last tip is do not panic even if you commit mistake while speaking just proceed confidently.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> If you grappling with speaking then you shouldn't do because speaking is the most interesting and easy part. Once you come to know how to deal with it, certainly you will get through. Even I was struggling with it, my score leaped from 52 to 82 in real exam. You can send me a private message, we can discuss if you want.


Do you've an accent? My only problem is that!

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> I will share my experience, first of all, I achieved higher marks in the real test as compared to mock test A & B, that means marking is more strict in the mock. During speaking, I placed the mike where I could feel that my breath is not interfering and to check that, use your hand. In read aloud, speaking fast is important but keeping in mind - correct pronunciation and voice modulation. For graphs, I followed the formula of templates which is perfect. Speaking fluently with correct pronunciation and voice modulation is more important than the matter that you are speaking. In case of graph and retell lecture, time yourself so that you finish speaking in the 38th or 40th second. In repeat sentence, I used abbreviation to write down the key words and then frame the sentence as heard, keeping in mind the tone, it helped me, as during practice I realized that my short time memory is not strong. Finally, it is important that we stay calm and be confident through out the exam. One last tip is do not panic even if you commit mistake while speaking just proceed confidently.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk




Hello friend
Can you share with us your mock test and real test scores including communicative skills and enabling skills?
So we think that still theres a hope for us who had low scores in mock test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushan P

Hi,
Any one who is about to start preparing PTE A. ?
Any idea where to start and how ?
Any guide on preparation materials appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Kushan P said:


> Hi,
> Any one who is about to start preparing PTE A. ?
> Any idea where to start and how ?
> Any guide on preparation materials appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Kushan! The basic book is Official Guide to PTE Academic. You also have Macmillan book on PTE, PTE Test Builder.

You have loads of videos on YouTube and other links which can be found out through this thread so please go through the posts of this thread.

Timebox your exam date and then start preparing and all the best.


----------



## benisrael

Kushan P said:


> Hi,
> Any one who is about to start preparing PTE A. ?
> Any idea where to start and how ?
> Any guide on preparation materials appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Check out E2 Language and their videos on YT, how much do you need to score?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushan P

benisrael said:


> Check out E2 Language and their videos on YT, how much do you need to score?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Thank you for your response, i have target to reach 80+.
Thank you.


----------



## mandy2137

benisrael said:


> Do you've an accent? My only problem is that!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


No, not at all actually. Initially, I tried to do that but later I came to know it would be a problem during the exam. I kept it as it was. Just try to be fluent, your pronunciation will be good. I got leaped from 28 to 48 to 72 last.


----------



## aparna2905

I have a doubt in writing section. Whether to use space after full-stop, comma while writing essays,summarize spoken text??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandy2137

aparna2905 said:


> I have a doubt in writing section. Whether to use space after full-stop, comma while writing essays,summarize spoken text??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you have to use all items.


----------



## Fazil3

*Bangalore, Test Center*

Any difference between the Chopras and the Pearson test centers? in regards to more surrounding noise during the test and/or any influence to the results as such?
Is it okay to choose Chopras test center over the Pearson Bangalore due to the availability of more test slots at any given day?


----------



## misecmisc

benisrael said:


> Do you've an accent? My only problem is that!
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Copying accent is not needed, so relax.


----------



## benisrael

misecmisc said:


> Copying accent is not needed, so relax.


I'm not worried about copying native accent, i won't do it. Rather my own Indian accent, should not pose a problem... 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

benisrael said:


> I'm not worried about copying native accent, i won't do it. Rather my own Indian accent, should not pose a problem...
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


It may not, as long as you speak naturally with clear pronunciation of each word and with proper intonation, along with speaking with fluency.


----------



## aminn_524

I gave PTE test on 27th December, I checked my test status, and it is showing that "Delivery Successful - On Hold", is something went wrong with my result?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aminn_524 said:


> I gave PTE test on 27th December, I checked my test status, and it is showing that "Delivery Successful - On Hold", is something went wrong with my result?


Relax Mate ! The result should show up anytime while there is some back end processing. Generally a 48hrs to 72 hrs window is ideal to have the result shown, so nothing fishy in that and you will be getting the result. All the best.


----------



## Abood

aminn_524 said:


> I gave PTE test on 27th December, I checked my test status, and it is showing that "Delivery Successful - On Hold", is something went wrong with my result?


I think it is because of speaking. if the machine doesn't understand your pronunciation for some words it will be graded manually. So may be you will get it after holidays.


----------



## aminn_524

but, I have gone through some from, and see that when you get high mark in some parts, they wil manually check your score


----------



## loks26

Fazil3 said:


> Any difference between the Chopras and the Pearson test centers? in regards to more surrounding noise during the test and/or any influence to the results as such?
> Is it okay to choose Chopras test center over the Pearson Bangalore due to the availability of more test slots at any given day?


Pearson Bangalore is much better than Chopras. Chopras doesn't adhere to the international standards completely. The handsets seem to be of cheaper quality. Out of all my attempts(4), I got the worst scores at Chopras.

P.S. This is my personal observation and experience, from my tests. Other people might have had a different experience.


----------



## Fazil3

*PTE Voucher.*

Thanks a ton for sharing your experience.

Can I ask you another question?

Have you ever tried any PTE voucher to book the exam. If so, can you suggest which vendor is better in providing the mock test materials.

for example;
https://ptevoucher.in
https://buyptevoucher.com
https://www.ptetestindia.com
https://www.bookpte.com




loks26 said:


> Pearson Bangalore is much better than Chopras. Chopras doesn't adhere to the international standards completely. The handsets seem to be of cheaper quality. Out of all my attempts(4), I got the worst scores at Chopras.
> 
> P.S. This is my personal observation and experience, from my tests. Other people might have had a different experience.


----------



## loks26

Fazil3 said:


> Thanks a ton for sharing your experience.
> 
> Can I ask you another question?
> 
> Have you ever tried any PTE voucher to book the exam. If so, can you suggest which vendor is better in providing the mock test materials.
> 
> for example;
> https://ptevoucher.in
> https://buyptevoucher.com
> https://www.ptetestindia.com
> https://www.bookpte.com


Sure. I bought my voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/.
Their mock tests were really good and really helped me a lot. I dunno about other sites. So, won't be able to give you a comparison.


----------



## Fazil3

Thanks again



loks26 said:


> Sure. I bought my voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/.
> Their mock tests were really good and really helped me a lot. I dunno about other sites. So, won't be able to give you a comparison.


----------



## benisrael

loks26 said:


> Pearson Bangalore is much better than Chopras. Chopras doesn't adhere to the international standards completely. The handsets seem to be of cheaper quality. Out of all my attempts(4), I got the worst scores at Chopras.
> 
> P.S. This is my personal observation and experience, from my tests. Other people might have had a different experience.


I came across people who said they weren't able to concentrate as the test center was noisy and lot of things going on in the background, is that true? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## loks26

benisrael said:


> I came across people who said they weren't able to concentrate as the test center was noisy and lot of things going on in the background, is that true?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


The noise part is common to both centers. That is mainly because of the first section being 'speaking'. I didn't find that to be one of the distinguishing factors.


----------



## NP101

Hi 
What is the procedure of sending PTE result report to DIBP while lodging your visa?

Is there any option in our PTE online account to send report to immigration?
Or
Do we have to request PTE to send result report to DIBP?

Heard before CO's asking PTE report after lodging your visa as they didn't have access to the PTE results 

Any help will be great


----------



## hari_it_ram

Login to the Pearson account and select the send score option ( just above to view score option ). On the next screen select DIBP to send the scores.



NP101 said:


> Hi
> What is the procedure of sending PTE result report to DIBP while lodging your visa?
> 
> Is there any option in our PTE online account to send report to immigration?
> Or
> Do we have to request PTE to send result report to DIBP?
> 
> Heard before CO's asking PTE report after lodging your visa as they didn't have access to the PTE results
> 
> Any help will be great


----------



## Dkaur

Hi Seniors 

Am aiming for 79+ each.plase find attached my score card and advise how can I improve.


----------



## EraySa

Hi all,

Here is my PTE story..

*12th of October, 1st attempt
*

L: 56
R: 61
S: 50
W: 63
Grammar:89
Oral F:46
Pro:40
Spl: 64
Vocab:72
Wrt. Disc:51

*15th of December, Mock Test A
*

L:64
R:59
S:59
W:62
Grammar:83
O.F:57
Pro:39
Spl:69
Vocab:60
Wrt. Disc:47

*22nd of December, second attempt
*
L:61
R:62
S:53
W:65
Grammar:79
O.F:58
Pro:39
Spl:78
Vocab:78
Wrt. Disc:79

I have to get 65+ on each section..
Any useful tips and method will be very helpful for me..

In my experience, I struggled too much in speaking section. Is content critical? Or continious speaking with just a few keywords is enough to take 65?


----------



## vsangwan

loks26 said:


> Sure. I bought my voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/.
> Their mock tests were really good and really helped me a lot. I dunno about other sites. So, won't be able to give you a comparison.


Is the mock test exact replica of Original test? In terms of duration, complexity, and marking?


----------



## Devina2008

Hi all please advise me I feel it's worth to buy gold preparation kit ?? Thank


----------



## Devina2008

Hi all please advise me if it is worth buying gold preparation kit ??


----------



## gvbrin

Speaking fluently is important and at the same time content also, please refer to E2 language technics, they are having one of the best technics for speaking.


EraySa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my PTE story..
> 
> *12th of October, 1st attempt
> *
> 
> L: 56
> R: 61
> S: 50
> W: 63
> Grammar:89
> Oral F:46
> Pro:40
> Spl: 64
> Vocab:72
> Wrt. Disc:51
> 
> *15th of December, Mock Test A
> *
> 
> L:64
> R:59
> S:59
> W:62
> Grammar:83
> O.F:57
> Pro:39
> Spl:69
> Vocab:60
> Wrt. Disc:47
> 
> *22nd of December, second attempt
> *
> L:61
> R:62
> S:53
> W:65
> Grammar:79
> O.F:58
> Pro:39
> Spl:78
> Vocab:78
> Wrt. Disc:79
> 
> I have to get 65+ on each section..
> Any useful tips and method will be very helpful for me..
> 
> In my experience, I struggled too much in speaking section. Is content critical? Or continious speaking with just a few keywords is enough to take 65?


----------



## gvbrin

Gold kit is worth it is same as real exams , practise exams are tougher compared to real exams what ever you score you get in practise exams increase by 10 marks which you would get in real exams score. Based on you can prepare .


Devina2008 said:


> Hi all please advise me if it is worth buying gold preparation kit ??


----------



## vsangwan

vireshsangwan said:


> Is the mock test exact replica of Original test? In terms of duration, complexity, and marking?


@loks26
Please suggest


----------



## misecmisc

EraySa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my PTE story..
> 
> *12th of October, 1st attempt
> *
> 
> L: 56
> R: 61
> S: 50
> W: 63
> Grammar:89
> Oral F:46
> Pro:40
> Spl: 64
> Vocab:72
> Wrt. Disc:51
> 
> *15th of December, Mock Test A
> *
> 
> L:64
> R:59
> S:59
> W:62
> Grammar:83
> O.F:57
> Pro:39
> Spl:69
> Vocab:60
> Wrt. Disc:47
> 
> *22nd of December, second attempt
> *
> L:61
> R:62
> S:53
> W:65
> Grammar:79
> O.F:58
> Pro:39
> Spl:78
> Vocab:78
> Wrt. Disc:79
> 
> I have to get 65+ on each section..
> Any useful tips and method will be very helpful for me..
> 
> In my experience, I struggled too much in speaking section. Is content critical? Or continious speaking with just a few keywords is enough to take 65?


For speaking section, speak slightly fast but with clear pronunciation of each word and with proper intonation, in a way read with meaning. If naturally you speak fast, then focus more on clear pronunciation of each word and read with meaning through reading group of words in phrases and through proper intonation along with reading with fluency.
May you achieve your desired score soon.


----------



## loks26

vireshsangwan said:


> @loks26
> Please suggest


Hey, these mocks are not exactly same as real tests. But, they are good enough to get practice. These are section wise practice tests. You get 5 free tests for each section. The level is comparable to the actual tests.

I found them to be quite helpful. But, in my opinion the best material for practice is the macmillan test builder. Those questions are harder than the actual exam, so you are better prepared to handle time related issues specially in sections like reading and writing.


----------



## Yash.s

Hi All,
I need some input on how to practice repeat sentence. I realised that I am lagging in this section after giving gold test -B by ptepractice.com. My score card below.

*Communicative Skills*
Listening 67
Reading 74
Speaking 66
Writing 71

**Enabling Skills**
Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 48
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 75


----------



## misecmisc

Yash.s said:


> Hi All,
> I need some input on how to practice repeat sentence. I realised that I am lagging in this section after giving gold test -B by ptepractice.com. My score card below.
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 67
> Reading 74
> Speaking 66
> Writing 71
> 
> **Enabling Skills**
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 48
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 75


What is your required score at PTE-A test? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Yash.s

misecmisc said:


> What is your required score at PTE-A test? Please tell. Thanks.


hi,
Thanks for your reply. I am looking for 79+ in PTE-A test


----------



## misecmisc

Yash.s said:


> hi,
> Thanks for your reply. I am looking for 79+ in PTE-A test


Regarding your query on repeat sentence question type, I think you can practice it through youtube video URLs and also when you hear the sentence, try to understand what is the sentence telling about - something like its context, meaning etc. - may be it can help in repeating the sentence.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys pls help me can i book the actual test by debit card, thanks in advance.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Yes, you can.



riyapatel said:


> hii guys pls help me can i book the actual test by debit card, thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

riyapatel said:


> hii guys pls help me can i book the actual test by debit card, thanks in advance.





hari_it_ram said:


> Yes, you can.




i just checked scheduling an exam, it asks for credit card information at final page

have you tried punching debit card details into that, it may work, you need to check


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> i just checked scheduling an exam, it asks for credit card information at final page
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried punching debit card details into that, it may work, you need to check




My friend paid with debit card, pretty sure about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## akil_sp

*Test-A&B results*

Hi friends,

I had given Test-A on last Sunday and the result is :
Test-A
L\R\S\W 64\59\66\64
Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 47\64\34\55\66\90

Today I gaven Test-B and got the result just now.
L\R\S\W 65\62\62\62
Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 42\66\35\60\62\90

I am taking real test on Tuesday. Please provide your feedback. Where should I look to improve?

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

akil_sp said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had given Test-A on last Sunday and the result is :
> Test-A
> L\R\S\W 64\59\66\64
> Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 47\64\34\55\66\90
> 
> Today I gaven Test-B and got the result just now.
> L\R\S\W 65\62\62\62
> Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 42\66\35\60\62\90
> 
> I am taking real test on Tuesday. Please provide your feedback. Where should I look to improve?
> 
> Thanks


If you are aiming for 65 in all, then you can get through easily with investing bit more efforts. To get more marks in grammar try to use variety of sentences such as compound, complex and active passive. 

For speaking, keep speaking without any hesitation, with good pace, do well in repeate sentences, it will improve your listening score.

Rest, take care of spellings, misspelled words can lead to low score in vocab, spellings, oveall writing.


----------



## misecmisc

akil_sp said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had given Test-A on last Sunday and the result is :
> Test-A
> L\R\S\W 64\59\66\64
> Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 47\64\34\55\66\90
> 
> Today I gaven Test-B and got the result just now.
> L\R\S\W 65\62\62\62
> Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 42\66\35\60\62\90
> 
> I am taking real test on Tuesday. Please provide your feedback. Where should I look to improve?
> 
> Thanks


All the best to you. May you achieve your desired score.


----------



## akil_sp

mandy2137 said:


> If you are aiming for 65 in all, then you can get through easily with investing bit more efforts. To get more marks in grammar try to use variety of sentences such as compound, complex and active passive.
> 
> For speaking, keep speaking without any hesitation, with good pace, do well in repeate sentences, it will improve your listening score.
> 
> Rest, take care of spellings, misspelled words can lead to low score in vocab, spellings, oveall writing.


Hi Mandy,

Thank you. I will focus in grammar part and spelling.


----------



## akil_sp

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you achieve your desired score.


Thank you misemisc.


----------



## gvbrin

akil_sp said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had given Test-A on last Sunday and the result is :
> Test-A
> L\R\S\W 64\59\66\64
> Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 47\64\34\55\66\90
> 
> Today I gaven Test-B and got the result just now.
> L\R\S\W 65\62\62\62
> Gram\OF\Pron\Spel\Vocab\WD 42\66\35\60\62\90
> 
> I am taking real test on Tuesday. Please provide your feedback. Where should I look to improve?
> 
> Thanks


Best of luck for your exam, your would definelty cross 65.


----------



## Nicusha

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> If you grappling with speaking then you shouldn't do because speaking is the most interesting and easy part. Once you come to know how to deal with it, certainly you will get through. Even I was struggling with it, my score leaped from 52 to 82 in real exam. You can send me a private message, we can discuss if you want.


Thank you Mandy


----------



## Nicusha

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> I will share my experience, first of all, I achieved higher marks in the real test as compared to mock test A & B, that means marking is more strict in the mock. During speaking, I placed the mike where I could feel that my breath is not interfering and to check that, use your hand. In read aloud, speaking fast is important but keeping in mind - correct pronunciation and voice modulation. For graphs, I followed the formula of templates which is perfect. Speaking fluently with correct pronunciation and voice modulation is more important than the matter that you are speaking. In case of graph and retell lecture, time yourself so that you finish speaking in the 38th or 40th second. In repeat sentence, I used abbreviation to write down the key words and then frame the sentence as heard, keeping in mind the tone, it helped me, as during practice I realized that my short time memory is not strong. Finally, it is important that we stay calm and be confident through out the exam. One last tip is do not panic even if you commit mistake while speaking just proceed confidently.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk




Thank you Trombokk.


----------



## Nicusha

Thank you for all takers who share their suggestions! Happy New Year!


----------



## netw

Hi guys,

On December 2015 I took the PTE-A exam 2 times and the 2nd score was S/R/W/L 67/64/58/62, I need them all above 65, pretty close but I did not seated any more.
Please, I need your help as for below:
-Is something important changed since than?
-Do you think if I reschedule again it for this month could have the same essays?
-Can someone help me with the list of possible essays. It will be very appreciated if you can share a working TEMPLATE.

Thank you very much.
All the best.


----------



## misecmisc

netw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On December 2015 I took the PTE-A exam 2 times and the 2nd score was S/R/W/L 67/64/58/62, I need them all above 65, pretty close but I did not seated any more.
> Please, I need your help as for below:
> -Is something important changed since than?
> -Do you think if I reschedule again it for this month could have the same essays?
> -Can someone help me with the list of possible essays. It will be very appreciated if you can share a working TEMPLATE.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> All the best.


For essay writing template, please see below URL:
https://www.ieltsadvantage.com/2015/03/03/ielts-writing-task-2-essay-structures/

All the best to you. May you achieve your desired score.


----------



## aminn_524

Hi all, I know this question has nothing to do with topic but I have receive any response in the other pages, so it will be highly appreciated if you could answer , actually,I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, 

ACS already assessed my qualification, unfortunately, they assessed my bachelor as associate degree, 

Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

My first question is that do they still give me 15 points if I apply with my master? if so, do I still need to add my bachelor in this section :

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

and there are a lot of options, which one should I choose ?


----------



## aminn_524

Hi all, I know this question has nothing to do with this topic, but I have not received any response from the other pages, it will be highly appreciated if you could answer it, actually,I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, 

ACS already assessed my qualification, unfortunately, they assessed my bachelor as associate degree, 

Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

My first question is that do they still give me 15 points if I apply with my master? if so, do I still need to add my bachelor in this section :

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

and there are a lot of options, which one should I choose ?


----------



## rj45

Dear Seniors, Please help

Can I directly type or take notes through keyboard, instead of taking notes in erasable notebook for below sub-sections
- Listening: Summarize spoken text 
- Reading: Fill in the blanks 
- Writing: Summarize Written text
- Listening: Write from dictation

Please confirm if box to write is NOT disabled to write anything during prompt (e.g. - during audio in summarize spoken text notes can be taken directly in writing box).


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

I took several attempts, but I still got stuck in Listening everytime. I've just got 61,60 or 62 or even lower. 
Please anyone suggest me experiences or skills to pass this part. I see you guys did so well in listening. 
I was fine with reading, speaking and writing. My last try was L/R/S/W is 61/67/65/69 and I only need 65 all bands.


----------



## mandy2137

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> I took several attempts, but I still got stuck in Listening everytime. I've just got 61,60 or 62 or even lower.
> Please anyone suggest me experiences or skills to pass this part. I see you guys did so well in listening.
> I was fine with reading, speaking and writing. My last try was L/R/S/W is 61/67/65/69 and I only need 65 all bands.


Try to improve your repeat sentence, retell lecture and short answer questions, if you do well in these sections, you will get through easily in listening as well as speaking. Moreover, you can get good marks in dictation part, missing words, fill in the blanks.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rj45 said:


> Dear Seniors, Please help
> 
> Can I directly type or take notes through keyboard, instead of taking notes in erasable notebook for below sub-sections
> - Listening: Summarize spoken text
> - Reading: Fill in the blanks
> - Writing: Summarize Written text
> - Listening: Write from dictation
> 
> Please confirm if box to write is NOT disabled to write anything during prompt (e.g. - during audio in summarize spoken text notes can be taken directly in writing box).



Box to write is not disabled during promopt BUT I would recommend to use erasable notebook.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

mandy2137 said:


> Try to improve your repeat sentence, retell lecture and short answer questions, if you do well in these sections, you will get through easily in listening as well as speaking. Moreover, you can get good marks in dictation part, missing words, fill in the blanks.


Thank you for your advise, Mandy. I will try to improve on your mentioned parts.
By the way, do you have any hint for repeat sentence part. I tried to write down the first letter of each word of each sentence every time, but I feel my repeats were not very smooth as I expected.


----------



## mandy2137

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thank you for your advise, Mandy. I will try to improve on your mentioned parts.
> By the way, do you have any hint for repeat sentence part. I tried to write down the first letter of each word of each sentence every time, but I feel my repeats were not very smooth as I expected.


Do not try to write I suggest you, just listen carefully and repeat, I give you a link for that practice, you can try it and repeat it as much as you can

Here : English with Audio and Japanese Translations #3


Moreover, speak loud while you practice. Read content from this site:

sciencedaily.com


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

mandy2137 said:


> Do not try to write I suggest you, just listen carefully and repeat, I give you a link for that practice, you can try it and repeat it as much as you can
> 
> Here : English with Audio and Japanese Translations #3
> 
> 
> Moreover, speak loud while you practice. Read content from this site:
> 
> sciencedaily.com


Thanks again Mandy. I'll try to follow your suggestion. These sources are very helpful to me.


----------



## mandy2137

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thanks again Mandy. I'll try to follow your suggestion. These sources are very helpful to me.


I am sure it will be. I improved my speaking score from 52 to 82 and listening from 63 to 74 by practicing with these sites. When are you appearing for next pte?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

mandy2137 said:


> I am sure it will be. I improved my speaking score from 52 to 82 and listening from 63 to 74 by practicing with these sites. When are you appearing for next pte?


I haven't booked next pte yet. I think I will try to practice as your suggestion first for a couple of weeks before taking next one. May be at the end of this month or so. Hopefully I can make it next time. Don't want to fail again, anyway.


----------



## mandy2137

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> I haven't booked next pte yet. I think I will try to practice as your suggestion first for a couple of weeks before taking next one. May be at the end of this month or so. Hopefully I can make it next time. Don't want to fail again, anyway.


All the best. Just think you are falling short of 5 marks and you have to practice for those 5 marks only, you will get more confidence by doing this as this could not let you think about whole 65 marks. I did so


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

mandy2137 said:


> All the best. Just think you are falling short of 5 marks and you have to practice for those 5 marks only, you will get more confidence by doing this as this could not let you think about whole 65 marks. I did so


Yeah, another good advise, seems to be a psychological one, thanks Mandy.


----------



## ajay23888

Thanks all for your help!!
Today I clear my first milestone of 65+ on 5th PTE attemp. I would like to thanks all for this site as well as to the genius of this group.
I got the score of 70 today.
L 69
R 65
W 67
S 82
G 79
O 90
P 59
S 20
V 75
W 55

In case of any one are struggling on speaking and requires help from my end, Feel free to personal message me, we can discuss the area of improvement over the call if you are targeting 65+.


----------



## gvbrin

Congrates Ajay


ajay23888 said:


> Thanks all for your help!!
> Today I clear my first milestone of 65+ on 5th PTE attemp. I would like to thanks all for this site as well as to the genius of this group.
> I got the score of 70 today.
> L 69
> R 65
> W 67
> S 82
> G 79
> O 90
> P 59
> S 20
> V 75
> W 55
> 
> In case of any one are struggling on speaking and requires help from my end, Feel free to personal message me, we can discuss the area of improvement over the call if you are targeting 65+.


----------



## rj45

sumitgupta22 said:


> Box to write is not disabled during prompt BUT I would recommend to use the erasable notebook.


Thanks for your prompt response.
Is there any specific reason to use given erasable notepad, if box to type through not disabled.
My typing way much better than handwriting, sometimes I can't understand what I've written.

Please advise, any specific reason

------------------original question--------------------------

Originally Posted by rj45 View Post
Dear Seniors, Please help

Can I directly type or take notes through keyboard, instead of taking notes in erasable notebook for below sub-sections
- Listening: Summarize spoken text 
- Reading: Fill in the blanks 
- Writing: Summarize Written text
- Listening: Write from dictation

Please confirm if box to write is NOT disabled to write anything during prompt (e.g. - during audio in summarize spoken text notes can be taken directly in writing box).


----------



## pkk0574

Hello Friends,

I got my PTE-A results today (4th attempt). Overall score 87 and LRSW 83/90/89/88.

I have been a silent member on this thread, having gone through all your comments and suggestions. I would like to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for their valuable contribution.

I would be more than glad to share my experiences with other members in future posts on this thread.

Regards,
PK


----------



## gvbrin

pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my PTE-A results today (4th attempt). Overall score 87 and LRSW 83/90/89/88.
> 
> I have been a silent member on this thread, having gone through all your comments and suggestions. I would like to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for their valuable contribution.
> 
> I would be more than glad to share my experiences with other members in future posts on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> PK


Congrates PK


----------



## Prof2020

*Rescoring pte-a*



pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my PTE-A results today (4th attempt). Overall score 87 and LRSW 83/90/89/88.
> 
> I have been a silent member on this thread, having gone through all your comments and suggestions. I would like to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for their valuable contribution.
> 
> I would be more than glad to share my experiences with other members in future posts on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> PK


Is there anyone on this forum who has applied for rescoring on PTE-Academic before and got an upward review?

My December 2016 results: Listening-80, Reading-74, Speaking-65, Writing-88

Yesterday's results: Listening-90, Reading-76, Speaking-90, Writing-90

I pushed myself to the limits to obtain the scores above besides considerable cost that I incurred on online practice tests and other study materials all in a bid to ensure I get additional 10 points with Superior English.

There is a potential 5 points that I can get on partner points through my spouse but that would involve coughing out additional AUD810 for VETASSESS assessment.

I am really confused at this point


----------



## Hasiths

pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my PTE-A results today (4th attempt). Overall score 87 and LRSW 83/90/89/88.
> 
> I have been a silent member on this thread, having gone through all your comments and suggestions. I would like to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for their valuable contribution.
> 
> I would be more than glad to share my experiences with other members in future posts on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> PK


Hi Can you share your scores for all the PTE attempts. Thanks


----------



## Fox77

Congratulations PK


----------



## misecmisc

Prof2020 said:


> Is there anyone on this forum who has applied for rescoring on PTE-Academic before and got an upward review?
> 
> My December 2016 results: Listening-80, Reading-74, Speaking-65, Writing-88
> 
> Yesterday's results: Listening-90, Reading-76, Speaking-90, Writing-90
> 
> I pushed myself to the limits to obtain the scores above besides considerable cost that I incurred on online practice tests and other study materials all in a bid to ensure I get additional 10 points with Superior English.
> 
> There is a potential 5 points that I can get on partner points through my spouse but that would involve coughing out additional AUD810 for VETASSESS assessment.
> 
> I am really confused at this point


Based on what I have read in this forum from some other people, it seems that re-scoring in PTE test does not usually lead to any change in the scores. So instead of applying for re-scoring, it is usually recommended to give the test again.


----------



## pkk0574

Hasiths said:


> Hi Can you share your scores for all the PTE attempts. Thanks




LRSW-O
1st attempt: 74/74/67/85 O: 76
2nd attempt: 77/68/52/88 O: 70
3rd attempt: 78/73/53/86 O: 70

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

Congrats PK. Please post how you improved your speaking skills. 



pkk0574 said:


> LRSW-O
> 1st attempt: 74/74/67/85 O: 76
> 2nd attempt: 77/68/52/88 O: 70
> 3rd attempt: 78/73/53/86 O: 70
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rj45 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> Is there any specific reason to use given erasable notepad, if box to type through not disabled.
> My typing way much better than handwriting, sometimes I can't understand what I've written.
> 
> Please advise, any specific reason
> 
> ------------------original question--------------------------
> 
> Originally Posted by rj45 View Post
> Dear Seniors, Please help
> 
> Can I directly type or take notes through keyboard, instead of taking notes in erasable notebook for below sub-sections
> - Listening: Summarize spoken text
> - Reading: Fill in the blanks
> - Writing: Summarize Written text
> - Listening: Write from dictation
> 
> Please confirm if box to write is NOT disabled to write anything during prompt (e.g. - during audio in summarize spoken text notes can be taken directly in writing box).


@rj45: To each his own and the section matters . I would suggest that you use erasable notepad as it will give ample time for you to focus on the listening part either in lectures,repeating a sentence, writing from dictation etc. While for Filling the blanks, you can directly capture in the blank space and also for summarizing written text you can capture it in the space provided directly.


----------



## pkk0574

snowingreen said:


> Congrats PK. Please post how you improved your speaking skills.




Hi,

Nothing special. Just recorded my voice and then improved on the weak points after playing it back. I think that helps immensely. I believe pronunciation, intonation and oral fluency is the key for speaking. I also don't think accent matters much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibum123

*How many Hemispheres for earth?*

Is it two or four hemispheres for earth? Northern / Southern or (east & west as well) ?


----------



## sursrk

shibum123 said:


> Is it two or four hemispheres for earth? Northern / Southern or (east & west as well) ?


Its only two hemispheres namely Northern and Southern hemispheres.


----------



## Abood

Hi all,

I had pte academic exam in the below centre in the UAE 

The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai, ARE

Please be careful with them as they treat exam takers very bad and try to screw you and make you tensed purposely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

pkk0574 said:


> LRSW-O
> 1st attempt: 74/74/67/85 O: 76
> 2nd attempt: 77/68/52/88 O: 70
> 3rd attempt: 78/73/53/86 O: 70
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you realise what happened to your speaking scores on 2nd & 3rd attempts? It's bit confusing and unexpected too!


----------



## shibum123

*hemishperes*



sursrk said:


> Its only two hemispheres namely Northern and Southern hemispheres.


The Earth is divided into four hemispheres.

Source: "http: //kids.britannica.com/elementary/art-87294/The-Earth-is-divided-into-four-hemispheres"


----------



## shibum123

Abood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had pte academic exam in the below centre in the UAE
> 
> The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai, ARE
> 
> Please be careful with them as they treat exam takers very bad and try to screw you and make you tensed purposely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the center really bad? I was looking to book the center for my PTE exam when travelling to Dubai.


----------



## Abood

shibum123 said:


> Is the center really bad? I was looking to book the center for my PTE exam when travelling to Dubai.




They are very bad. Book with another centre in Dubai. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

shibum123 said:


> The Earth is divided into four hemispheres.
> 
> Source: "http: //kids.britannica.com/elementary/art-87294/The-Earth-is-divided-into-four-hemispheres"


hemisphere is half of a sphere, 

volume of full sphere is 4/3 pi x r^3

volume of hemisphere is 2/3 pi x r^3


the question posted is quite debatable, if we divide earth along equator it will have two hemispheres - north and south, if we divide along prime meridian two more will add up western and eastern, if we continue dividing earth along all longitudes multiple number of hemispheres will pop up


i think it is good to say only 2 hemispheres of earth


----------



## pkk0574

sursrk said:


> Can you realise what happened to your speaking scores on 2nd & 3rd attempts? It's bit confusing and unexpected too!




In my second attempt, I got disturbed by another candidate. He was murmuring something which was audible to me and I just lost concentration midway during the exam.

In my third attempt, one of my colleague at work went on leave suddenly and I was burdened with additional work, so couldn't prepare properly for the exam. I also got nervous during the exam.

For my 4th attempt, I worked on my weak areas, which were Read Aloud, Describe Image and Retell Lecture and of course followed this thread. Only when I was confident, I booked the slot and just didn't think about PTE 2 days before the exam. I also took the day off. Also I was the only candidate. I think all this helped me to improve.

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof2020

misecmisc said:


> Based on what I have read in this forum from some other people, it seems that re-scoring in PTE test does not usually lead to any change in the scores. So instead of applying for re-scoring, it is usually recommended to give the test again.


Thank you. Will consider retaking the test.


----------



## Prof2020

*Tips to boost reading score?*



trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> I will share my experience, first of all, I achieved higher marks in the real test as compared to mock test A & B, that means marking is more strict in the mock. During speaking, I placed the mike where I could feel that my breath is not interfering and to check that, use your hand. In read aloud, speaking fast is important but keeping in mind - correct pronunciation and voice modulation. For graphs, I followed the formula of templates which is perfect. Speaking fluently with correct pronunciation and voice modulation is more important than the matter that you are speaking. In case of graph and retell lecture, time yourself so that you finish speaking in the 38th or 40th second. In repeat sentence, I used abbreviation to write down the key words and then frame the sentence as heard, keeping in mind the tone, it helped me, as during practice I realized that my short time memory is not strong. Finally, it is important that we stay calm and be confident through out the exam. One last tip is do not panic even if you commit mistake while speaking just proceed confidently.
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


I will appreciate vital tips for Reading. Please see my scores below:

1st Attempt: Listening-80, Reading-74, Speaking-65, Writing-88

2nd Attempt: Listening-90, Reading-76, Speaking-90, Writing-90

Preparation for the last 2 tests drained me of energy and I am not really motivated to retake the test.

What I can do differently to boost my Reading score in the next attempt? I have used the "The Official Guide to PTE Academic" and their online practice materials intensively.

The major challenge I have with my Reading score seem to be with pronunciation.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*ReTell Lecture*

Are the questions in Retell Lecture section mostly repeated? :amen:


----------



## incyann

Hello all, my mock test results are:

Listening 86
Reading 77
Speaking 88
Writing 87

Do you reckon that I will score 79+ in the real exam which is tomorrow?

Thank you.


----------



## Vinopaal

incyann said:


> Hello all, my mock test results are:
> 
> Listening 86
> Reading 77
> Speaking 88
> Writing 87
> 
> Do you reckon that I will score 79+ in the real exam which is tomorrow?
> 
> Thank you.


Real Exam is going to be a piece of cake for you. I have never seen such a good score in Mock tests, because it is usually tough than real exams. You will definitely crack it. 

All the best mate.


----------



## Abood

Did anyone receive pte result today? I had mine 4 days ago, but till now I haven't received the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my PTE-A results today (4th attempt). Overall score 87 and LRSW 83/90/89/88.
> 
> I have been a silent member on this thread, having gone through all your comments and suggestions. I would like to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for their valuable contribution.
> 
> I would be more than glad to share my experiences with other members in future posts on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> PK


Hi Pk. Any suggestions for Speaking? Thank u.


----------



## Nicusha

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks all for your help!!
> Today I clear my first milestone of 65+ on 5th PTE attemp. I would like to thanks all for this site as well as to the genius of this group.
> I got the score of Hi Ajey. What have u one to improveyou today.
> L 69
> R 65
> W 67
> S 82
> G 79
> O 90
> P 59
> S 20
> V 75
> W 55
> 
> In case of any one are struggling on speaking and requires help from my end, Feel free to personal message me, we can discuss the area of improvement over the call if you are targeting 65+.


Hi Ajai. What have you done to improve speaking to 82? Thank you.


----------



## Nicusha

Prof2020 said:


> Is there anyone on this forum who has applied for rescoring on PTE-Academic before and got an upward review?
> 
> My December 2016 results: Listening-80, Reading-74, Speaking-65, Writing-88
> 
> Yesterday's results: Listening-90, Reading-76, Speaking-90, Writing-90
> 
> I pushed myself to the limits to obtain the scores above besides considerable cost that I incurred on online practice tests and other study materials all in a bid to ensure I get additional 10 points with Superior English.
> 
> There is a potential 5 points that I can get on partner points through my spouse but that would involve coughing out additional AUD810 for VETASSESS assessment.
> 
> I am really confused at this point


Hi apply for remarking is my suggestion.
Pls
Share how you did improve to 90 in speaking? THANK YOU.


----------



## Nicusha

pkk0574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nothing special. Just recorded my voice and then improved on the weak points after playing it back. I think that helps immensely. I believe pronunciation, intonation and oral fluency is the key for speaking. I also don't think accent matters much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


​
Thank you for sharing


----------



## fayisal

Abood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had pte academic exam in the below centre in the UAE
> 
> The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai, ARE
> 
> Please be careful with them as they treat exam takers very bad and try to screw you and make you tensed purposely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear
I am going to appear for my exam in FZCO and worried due to your statement regarding behavior in FZCO please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Abood

fayisal said:


> Dear
> I am going to appear for my exam in FZCO and worried due to your statement regarding behavior in FZCO please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Very bad and rude. They have reported me to Pearson and my result was on hold for some time. 

So be very careful with them.


----------



## misecmisc

Nicusha said:


> Any suggestions for Speaking? Thank u.


For speaking section, speak with fluency with clear and correct pronunciation of each word and with proper intonation, in other words read with meaning. If naturally you speak fast, then you can focus on clear and correct pronunciation of each word and with proper intonation along with speaking with fluency.


----------



## Fazil3

*PTE exam questions*

Hi All,

Can someone please answer for,

1. The 10 minutes time for Listening - 'summarize spoken text' is including the prompt time as well or is it excluding it?


2. I know I have taken limited practice and so far noticed that Listening/Reading - 'multiple choice questions' mostly or always have maximum 2 correct answers. Is it always like this or it can be 3 maximum answers as well?

Thanks.
Fazil.


----------



## Abood

Dear all, 

I need your help. Can someone provide me a sample answer for the attached chart. It came in my exam and i couldn't describe it probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akil_sp

*chopras-bangalore*

Hi,

Anybody has booked in Chopras-Bangalore this month?

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

Fazil3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please answer for,
> 
> 1. The 10 minutes time for Listening - 'summarize spoken text' is including the prompt time as well or is it excluding it?
> 
> 
> 2. I know I have taken limited practice and so far noticed that Listening/Reading - 'multiple choice questions' mostly or always have maximum 2 correct answers. Is it always like this or it can be 3 maximum answers as well?
> 
> Thanks.
> Fazil.


1. 10 mins are inclusive of prompt time.
2. It can be more than 2 at times


----------



## misecmisc

Fazil3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please answer for,
> 
> 1. The 10 minutes time for Listening - 'summarize spoken text' is including the prompt time as well or is it excluding it?
> 
> 
> 2. I know I have taken limited practice and so far noticed that Listening/Reading - 'multiple choice questions' mostly or always have maximum 2 correct answers. Is it always like this or it can be 3 maximum answers as well?
> 
> Thanks.
> Fazil.


1. As far as I remember, these 10 mins are part of the Listening section time, but it is timed separately from the remaining of Listening section.
2. No rule for the number of choices, rather as suggestion, in multiple choice questions, only select the options which you think are correct.


----------



## incyann

Vinopaal said:


> Real Exam is going to be a piece of cake for you. I have never seen such a good score in Mock tests, because it is usually tough than real exams. You will definitely crack it.
> 
> All the best mate.


Thanks Vinopaal. I took another mock test (version 2). My results were: 

Listening 87
Reading 79 (I'm trying to improve this part)
Speaking 89
Writing 82

I hope the real test wouldn't deviate too much from the mock tests.

Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## sultan_azam

Abood said:


> View attachment 73657
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I need your help. Can someone provide me a sample answer for the attached chart. It came in my exam and i couldn't describe it probably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let me try

the given image shows greenhouse gas emissions in United Kingdom from the year 1990 to 2010. the data on y axis represents emissions in million tonnes of CO2 equivalent, The black line represents the projected emissions, the data for which is taken from UNFCC/1998/Add.2 Table C.6, the data in white represents actual emissions which is taken from UNFCC/SBI/2000/11 Table B.1. there is one more line in orange which represents the target emissions as per Kyoto

from the graph we can infer that emissions were quite more than expected during 1990-92, however the emissions decreased and remained almost same as projected emissions. after 1995 emissions increased abruptly and started decreasing in bits and pieces, United kingdom managed to bring down emission level beyond projected levels by the year 1999.

a remarkable thing is that after 1992 actual emissions have been below the kyoto target except a single year which is 1996.

emissions are expected to rise by 2010


----------



## shibum123

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi savdeep, sachin : we already a whats app group for pte exam. please send me a private message with your mobile numbers. Will add you both to the group.


Could you please add me as well? My pm is not yet enabled as I am a junior member. If you can pm your contact details, it would be good, so I can send you mine.


----------



## shibum123

Abood said:


> They are very bad. Book with another centre in Dubai.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many days it took for you to get the result in that center?


----------



## shibum123

Please pm me the whatsapp group details


----------



## devang2016

Would be great if you can ping me whats up group details ...Even I am not able to PM anyone it says don't have access


----------



## raghavcv

Abood said:


> View attachment 73657
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I need your help. Can someone provide me a sample answer for the attached chart. It came in my exam and i couldn't describe it probably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The graph shows the actual and projected emissions of green house gases in UK for the period from 1990 to 2010. For 2010, the projection range is higher than the Kyoto target by around 6.6-7.3%. The emission projections has declined from 1990 till 1999 but increases rapidly till 2010. The actual emissions have declined from 1990 to 1999. In conclusion, this indicates that the green house gases emission levels will increase in future.


----------



## raghavcv

Hi,

Please find below my PTE Mock test results. Can someone provide tips or guide me on my improvement areas especially in 'Oral Fluency, Pronunciation, Spelling'. I thought my pronunciation and oral fluency was decent, however my results indicate different story. The questions were tough as i knew i made mistakes in Reorder paras, fill in blanks in 'Reading' section and 'Repeat sentences' of Speaking.

Listening - 73
Reading - 64
Speaking - 70
Writing - 67

Grammar - 90
Oral Fluency - 68
Pronunciation - 57
Spelling - 60
Vocabulary - 87
Written Discourse - 90


----------



## faysal_immi

*PTE-Mock exams*

Hi Guys,
Can anyone share the PTE-A mock exams and learning material with me.

Regards,


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

I did my test on the 4th of Jan and just got my results.

L - 75
W - 77
R - 80
S - 69

This was my first attempt. I need to get 79+ for each section. A bit disappointed. I did not put so much time to practise. Gonna do it again. This time with full steam 
Can someone suggest me good practise material, especially for speaking.
Thanks.


----------



## memoalex

can you please inform me how did you improve your speaking score ?
TIA


----------



## Fazil3

Thank you Sumitgupta and Misecmisc for your answers.

@Misecmisc,

Yes, I agree, the 10 minutes for Summarize spoken text (inclusive of prompt time) is separated from the other items in Listening module.

Now, I got another question, 

The total time for the 7 items in listening (except the 1st summarize spoken text) shares about 23-28 minutes. So, my question is this 23-28 mins is inclusive of the prompt time for these items or it is exclusive..

In other words, will the timer pause when the prompt is played for these 7 items or does it continue to count down during the audio prompt as well?





misecmisc said:


> 1. As far as I remember, these 10 mins are part of the Listening section time, but it is timed separately from the remaining of Listening section.
> 2. No rule for the number of choices, rather as suggestion, in multiple choice questions, only select the options which you think are correct.


----------



## Hasiths

Fazil3 said:


> Thank you Sumitgupta and Misecmisc for your answers.
> 
> @Misecmisc,
> 
> Yes, I agree, the 10 minutes for Summarize spoken text (inclusive of prompt time) is separated from the other items in Listening module.
> 
> Now, I got another question,
> 
> The total time for the 7 items in listening (except the 1st summarize spoken text) shares about 23-28 minutes. So, my question is this 23-28 mins is inclusive of the prompt time for these items or it is exclusive..
> 
> In other words, will the timer pause when the prompt is played for these 7 items or does it continue to count down during the audio prompt as well?


Hi, Whatever the time you are getting for each section is for everything. Timer just ticks down without stopping. Don't worry, it is not impossible to manage the time. From my experience, I would suggest to worry more about properly understanding the content rather than the time. This will save your valuable time and let you answer quickly.

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did my test on the 4th of Jan and just got my results.
> 
> L - 75
> W - 77
> R - 80
> S - 69
> 
> This was my first attempt. I need to get 79+ for each section. A bit disappointed. I did not put so much time to practise. Gonna do it again. This time with full steam
> Can someone suggest me good practise material, especially for speaking.
> Thanks.


weldone!


----------



## misecmisc

Fazil3 said:


> Thank you Sumitgupta and Misecmisc for your answers.
> 
> @Misecmisc,
> 
> Yes, I agree, the 10 minutes for Summarize spoken text (inclusive of prompt time) is separated from the other items in Listening module.
> 
> Now, I got another question,
> 
> The total time for the 7 items in listening (except the 1st summarize spoken text) shares about 23-28 minutes. So, my question is this 23-28 mins is inclusive of the prompt time for these items or it is exclusive..
> 
> In other words, will the timer pause when the prompt is played for these 7 items or does it continue to count down during the audio prompt as well?


As far as I remember, for the remaining questions in Listening section, the timer does not stop, rather the timer just keeps on going till the listening section time is not finished.


----------



## misecmisc

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did my test on the 4th of Jan and just got my results.
> 
> L - 75
> W - 77
> R - 80
> S - 69
> 
> This was my first attempt. I need to get 79+ for each section. A bit disappointed. I did not put so much time to practise. Gonna do it again. This time with full steam
> Can someone suggest me good practise material, especially for speaking.
> Thanks.


For speaking section's questions' practice, there are some you tube URL videos available. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.


----------



## fayisal

shibum123 said:


> How many days it took for you to get the result in that center?


I got my result second day in FZCO.


----------



## incyann

Hello guys!

I just got my PTE-A results today.

Listening 90
Reading 89
Speaking 90
Writing 90

The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


----------



## OZCallingUs

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


Many congratulations 

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


Congrats.


----------



## trombokk

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


Congrats.....

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.




Congratulations and all the best for the next stage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshanajmal

how was ur exam..?? did u got 79+ in all..??


----------



## sultan_azam

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


congrats... results are somewhat in line with the mock test score...

all the best for next steps


----------



## newRay

*Material Needed*



incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


Many Congrats incyann !! :

Can you/someone send me material or youtube links please, I am new in PTE world and need to conquer this asap.


----------



## newRay

*Material Needed*



misecmisc said:


> For speaking section's questions' practice, there are some you tube URL videos available. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.


Hello misecmisc, can you please post those youtube URLs to me too, I am new to forum.


----------



## incyann

sultan_azam said:


> congrats... results are somewhat in line with the mock test score...
> 
> all the best for next steps


Thank you! I can now focus on other things.


----------



## gjforaus

*Re*



newRay said:


> Hello misecmisc, can you please post those youtube URLs to me too, I am new to forum.


In You tube search for E2Language


----------



## vsangwan

I have the test tomorrow, and will be following the suggestions given by lots of 80+ scorers to speak fast. One question though:

Is it only the COMMAS and PERIOD where one has to take a pause?
Or one should stop at some meaningful juncture as well?

Ex:
If one has to go to super-market <is pause required here?> I will suggest.

My example might not be the correct one... but I think I have made my question clear enough. Please suggest.


----------



## misecmisc

newRay said:


> Hello misecmisc, can you please post those youtube URLs to me too, I am new to forum.


You will get the youtube videos related to PTE-A test by searching on youtube. You will see some youtube videos containing tips for this test and some videos containing questions for its sections for practicing for this test.


----------



## far2015

I am a new member, Do you have Whats app groups? I want to get 65 each skill


----------



## chirufairbug

*Pte-a*

Hello guys i need some help!
Can anyone share me a link or list of questions topics for essay writing section of PTE-A? I really need that.


----------



## yamuna raj

Can anyone share me good coaching centre in chennai.....Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

chirufairbug said:


> Hello guys i need some help!
> Can anyone share me a link or list of questions topics for essay writing section of PTE-A? I really need that.


Google "Pte essays list" you will get plenty of websites containing essay list, some are having answers as well.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


I told you.. See :typing:

Congrats


----------



## ND01

Hi Experts,

I am planning to apply for vias subclass 189 and have planned to take PTE-A exam. I would like to ask if we have to score the same minimum score for each module or do they take the average of the 4 modules?

By the way, can anyone share any materials to be studied as a preparation for the PTE-A exam?

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Vinopaal

They don't take the average, you need to get it in all four sections. 

Materials 

https://docs.google.com/folderview?i...&usp=drive_web 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing 

Kenny material - https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM&usp=sharing


----------



## ND01

Vinopaal said:


> They don't take the average, you need to get it in all four sections.
> 
> Materials
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folderview?i...&usp=drive_web
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing
> 
> Kenny material - https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM&usp=sharing


Thank you for the info and materials


----------



## vsangwan

vireshsangwan said:


> I have the test tomorrow, and will be following the suggestions given by lots of 80+ scorers to speak fast. One question though:
> 
> Is it only the COMMAS and PERIOD where one has to take a pause?
> Or one should stop at some meaningful juncture as well?
> 
> Ex:
> If one has to go to super-market <is pause required here?> I will suggest.
> 
> My example might not be the correct one... but I think I have made my question clear enough. Please suggest.


Can anyone respond?


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi Guys,

New to PTE, just gave a PTE as an exploratory test as I did not prepare for it at all and achieved LRSW 78,72,82,80. I am planning to purchase Official guide to PTE academic and prepare properly for the test.
I have also seen PTE expert B1 & B2, i would like to know what is the content of that, is it really necessary to refer that as well.
There is another reference material named PTE Test builder by Macmillan. 

Would appreciate if seniors could advice on the effectiveness of the above material so that i can proceed with the preparation.

Thanks


----------



## far2015

yasirkayani said:


> easy tips for speaking is just speak what ever you want trust me youll get 90, and i can give you material if you want please inbox me  thanks




please help me I have a lot of problem with my speaking score


----------



## chirufairbug

@mandy2137
Thankyou for the information.


----------



## Dkaur

far2015 said:


> yasirkayani said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy tips for speaking is just speak what ever you want trust me youll get 90, and i can give you material if you want please inbox me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help me I have a lot of problem with my speaking score
Click to expand...

Hi yasir kayani, can u please help me with the material as well thanks


----------



## Dkaur

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just got my PTE-A results today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 89
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> The mock tests and sample questions really work! Check out stuff from YouTube as well.


Hi, where can I get this mock test from.Is it possible for u to provide the material.Also can u help me with reading section.Any tips on that.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowingreen

you should pause as necessary, albeit a smaller pause than for a comma or a full stop.


vireshsangwan said:


> Can anyone respond?


----------



## newRay

*Whatsapp group details required*



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi savdeep, sachin : we already a whats app group for pte exam. please send me a private message with your mobile numbers. Will add you both to the group.


Hi Karikanthh , can you please message me whatsapp group number details, I donot have persoanl message anabled so cannot message you my details.

Regards,
NewRay


----------



## gvbrin

Can you anyone validate my essay and suggest me accordingly, I am unable able to score more that 60 in Writing.


These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the influence of a person on the younger generation. While it is possible to claim that successful person influence is always available on the younger people. While others argue, my view is that influence of successful person like sports stars, films start would make people much stronger. The following paragraphs will analyze their influence on the younger generation.

First of all, there are several reasons why successful person influence makes the younger generation stronger and successful. One of them is that people try to take inspiration of successful person based on the lifestyle they live in. For example, Sachin Tendulkar a famous cricketer who has been very popular all over the world for his aggressiveness in cricket, which has earned him a good name, money, and lifestyle. From the above example thus it is clear that successful person influence is always available on the current generation.

Secondly, Pearson with a village background who has been successful in carrier also has a lot of influence on people. For instance, Usman Bolt, who has come from a village background used to run from village to village for getting work, his habit of running to get work has made him participate in Olympic Games which have awarded him a gold medal. From the above example thus it is clear that the place where the person belongs to also has an influence on the next generation.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that successful person influence is always available on the younger generation.


----------



## vsangwan

Thank you all members to help me clear the PTE hurdle.

I failed two times in speaking, with scoring just 42 and 51.

This time I spoke with good speed (not fast), no umm, aam, aa etc. Prepared templates.for Graphs , Lectures... And this time I scored 90 

Thanks again for valuable suggestions

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Preets_nshah

vireshsangwan said:


> Thank you all members to help me clear the PTE hurdle.
> 
> I failed two times in speaking, with scoring just 42 and 51.
> 
> This time I spoke with good speed (not fast), no umm, aam, aa etc. Prepared templates.for Graphs , Lectures... And this time I scored 90
> 
> Thanks again for valuable suggestions
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## vsangwan

vireshsangwan said:


> Thank you all members to help me clear the PTE hurdle.
> 
> I failed two times in speaking, with scoring just 42 and 51.
> 
> This time I spoke with good speed (not fast), no umm, aam, aa etc. Prepared templates.for Graphs , Lectures... And this time I scored 90
> 
> Thanks again for valuable suggestions
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


I have received couple of inbox on templates already. So, sharing it here itself.

Idea of having a template is to have something ready to talk fluently.
For Graphs:
This picture contains a <type> graph that shows/demonstrates/illustrates (use any, doesn't matter) -- Intro

If Pie Chart:
It shows distribution of <content from intro>
The <largest item> has the highest at <pecentage> / <more than quarter / half>
It is closely followed by <item 2> at
Then all.... item3 with X, Item4 with X respectively.

Common for Bar Graph / Line Graph:
X axis displays.....
Y axis displays
Data has been collected for <year>

Here you would have comfortably spent 15 - 20 seconds... keep 8-10 seconds for conclusion.. So it means its just 15 seconds that you have to worry about the content

For line graph:
The blue line which represents <item> has increased/decreased steadily/suddenly/drastically/with fluctuating pattern over the <time>

For Bar Graph:
Simply tell the Highest and Lowest

In the last a simple conclusion:
According to the data available it can be concluded that : XXXX
I always tried to give relation in the conclusion if there were more than one items.

That's it... simple.

Content, Fluency and Pronunciation each have 5 marks
And unfortunately, I worried too much about the content. Intro + Highest + Minimum + Conclusion can easily get 3/5 in content... now just because of rest of TWO points... I sacrificed rest of the 12 marks.

Same for retell lecture... You need just 4-5 key points. If you have already noted half-way... simply ignore rest of the lecture and try giving structure to what you are planning to speak.

Here is what I followed:
The lecture gave a brief information about <intro>.
According to the speaker <CONTENT>
In conclusion, the lecture gave a very good idea on <Intro content> (you can paraphrase... but if you cannot... simply say the content used in content)

REMEMBER : We just have to talk for 40 seconds.... and key is to be fluent: DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THE CONTENT as long as you are talking about relevant lecture/graph


----------



## roni.patel

Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## mandy2137

gvbrin said:


> Can you anyone validate my essay and suggest me accordingly, I am unable able to score more that 60 in Writing.
> 
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the influence of a person on the younger generation. While it is possible to claim that successful person influence is always available on the younger people. While others argue, my view is that influence of successful person like sports stars, films start would make people much stronger. The following paragraphs will analyze their influence on the younger generation.
> 
> First of all, there are several reasons why successful person influence makes the younger generation stronger and successful. One of them is that people try to take inspiration of successful person based on the lifestyle they live in. For example, Sachin Tendulkar a famous cricketer who has been very popular all over the world for his aggressiveness in cricket, which has earned him a good name, money, and lifestyle. From the above example thus it is clear that successful person influence is always available on the current generation.
> 
> Secondly, Pearson with a village background who has been successful in carrier also has a lot of influence on people. For instance, Usman Bolt, who has come from a village background used to run from village to village for getting work, his habit of running to get work has made him participate in Olympic Games which have awarded him a gold medal. From the above example thus it is clear that the place where the person belongs to also has an influence on the next generation.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that successful person influence is always available on the younger generation.



It is well structured essay, just take care of spellings.


----------



## Dharon

newRay said:


> Hi Karikanthh , can you please message me whatsapp group number details, I donot have persoanl message anabled so cannot message you my details.
> 
> Regards,
> NewRay


hey, please add my mobile number <*SNIP*> for pte exam whatsapp group. Dharmesh from India
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## gvbrin

mandy2137 said:


> gvbrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you anyone validate my essay and suggest me accordingly, I am unable able to score more that 60 in Writing.
> 
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the influence of a person on the younger generation. While it is possible to claim that successful person influence is always available on the younger people. While others argue, my view is that influence of successful person like sports stars, films start would make people much stronger. The following paragraphs will analyze their influence on the younger generation.
> 
> First of all, there are several reasons why successful person influence makes the younger generation stronger and successful. One of them is that people try to take inspiration of successful person based on the lifestyle they live in. For example, Sachin Tendulkar a famous cricketer who has been very popular all over the world for his aggressiveness in cricket, which has earned him a good name, money, and lifestyle. From the above example thus it is clear that successful person influence is always available on the current generation.
> 
> Secondly, Pearson with a village background who has been successful in carrier also has a lot of influence on people. For instance, Usman Bolt, who has come from a village background used to run from village to village for getting work, his habit of running to get work has made him participate in Olympic Games which have awarded him a gold medal. From the above example thus it is clear that the place where the person belongs to also has an influence on the next generation.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that successful person influence is always available on the younger generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is well structured essay, just take care of spellings.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mandy for reviewing and suggesting.


----------



## gjforaus

Feeling very happy today, after i received my PTE score. By God's grace i was able to get a good score.

L-88,R-90,S-90,W-86

This site has helped me a lot in the preparation and training for PTE and am very thankful for all the members who have contributed. 

I prepared for around a month for the exam.

1. Trained using the Official Guide to PTE Academic,(2 tests and several category questions)
2. Gave a mock exam from Official PTE test site(Score was not what i expected L-72,R-83,S-73,W-69)
4. You tube videos of E2Language

I was most apprehensive of the describe image section since i in practice tests, I wouldnt finish on time, and i realize this now, that, i was trying to say all of the information on the graph in 40 seconds and also i never for once provided a conclusion/future outlook of the describe image which would have made my score go down in the mock tests. 

In the actual test i first described the title of the graph, followed by highest/lowest or interesting parts of the graph/image, followed by a conclusion(such as if the trend continues we can expect more number of sales of product z in coming years etc).

Another thing which i did in the actual test was to make use of synonyms in the summarize written text.(ex: In the mock test i only made use of the words from the paragraph).

The speaking portion was fine for me since my pronunciation is good. I never spoke in any accent. If you watch the news readers of BBC channel for a few days, you would be able to get a good grasp of "speaking with intent", and the intonation aspects. Even facial expression, such as raising eyebrows for contrasting portions of read aloud, would convey the meaning better when reading aloud.

In the mock tests, i also had trouble with the repeat sentences, where i would miss out words in long sentences. However in the actual test this wasn't so bad, even though for certain sentences i would have missed out some words, but i just kept going, without hesitation.

In writing essay i practiced with a structure i came across from you tube videos. First introduction, Second paragraph explaining your position, third paragraph the conclusion.Be wary of the spellings and being sentences with a capital letter and ensure you have full stops,apostrophes.

Hope this helps


----------



## commie_rick

very happy to announce that ive managed to get 79+ after second attempt


PTE A : 9/1/2017
L(88), R(84), S(90), W(83) 


this thread has been one of the best and most helpful. Thanks to all !


----------



## shadyheikal

commie_rick said:


> very happy to announce that ive managed to get 79+ after second attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE A : 9/1/2017
> 
> L(88), R(84), S(90), W(83)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread has been one of the best and most helpful. Thanks to all !




Congrats man hope the best for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memoalex

can you please send to me the templates you have used in speaking exam and thanks in advance


----------



## misecmisc

commie_rick said:


> very happy to announce that ive managed to get 79+ after second attempt
> 
> 
> PTE A : 9/1/2017
> L(88), R(84), S(90), W(83)
> 
> 
> this thread has been one of the best and most helpful. Thanks to all !


Great news friend! Congrats. Happy for you. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goals.


----------



## sursrk

*help me in speaking & writing please*



yasirkayani said:


> simple tips for speaking is to speak without any hesitation you will get 90 for sure, and for more tips, you can PM me


Hi Kayani,

Could you please send your materials and tricks for getting a high score (65+) in speaking and writing. I have already PM you. Would you please bother me?


----------



## commie_rick

misecmisc said:


> Great news friend! Congrats. Happy for you. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goals.


thank u my dear friend. will u be sitting for pte again ?


----------



## paresh982

*Technical Issues While giving PTE exam*

Dear all,

Past Experience:
I gave my PTE 30 Dec 2016 and there were technical issues with the computer where time was running but I was not able to type. That day my test center raised Incident with PTE support and asked me to follow-up with PTE team
It's been 11 days, I am following with PTE team but no conclusion. Every time I get the response that we will get back to you.

Action Plan:
I am planning to re-give the exam. 
It would be great if someone can provide help in Reading and Speaking section in PTE

In case if feel like to help please mail me pbapna82 at gmail.

Regards


----------



## ibra88

hello guys
if my gramner = 64...spelling = 51...vocabulary= 55 ...WD = 78
can anyone explains why my writing score is 53 ?? what am i missing


----------



## Zee_04

Dear All,
Finally I cleared my PTE, Thanks for all your support.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

> can anyone explains why my writing score is 53 ?? what am i missing



This is the reason. 

This is possibly why the scores went down. 

Read your sentence again, you will understand. 

Pls don't get me wrong, I too struggled to get a decent score (read PTE 7). It's only because of these issues we are losing out on the scores. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

Congrats mate. Nice to see you scored 90 in speaking and 88 in listening. I remember your frustration after your last attempt. 

Good Luck ahead !


commie_rick said:


> very happy to announce that ive managed to get 79+ after second attempt
> 
> 
> PTE A : 9/1/2017
> L(88), R(84), S(90), W(83)
> 
> 
> this thread has been one of the best and most helpful. Thanks to all !


----------



## ibra88

arunkarthik_rk said:


> can anyone explains why my writing score is 53 ?? what am i missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason.
> 
> This is possibly why the scores went down.
> 
> Read your sentence again, you will understand.
> 
> Pls don't get me wrong, I too struggled to get a decent score (read PTE 7). It's only because of these issues we are losing out on the scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i know it should be " what i am missing " sorry i am using my cell phone at the momet and didnt read what i typed.

any way the scores were related to my wife not me and she got 64 in grammar though.

can some one explains what may affect the writing section other than enabling skills?


----------



## sumitgupta22

ibra88 said:


> i know it should be " what i am missing " sorry i am using my cell phone at the momet and didnt read what i typed.
> 
> any way the scores were related to my wife not me and she got 64 in grammar though.
> 
> can some one explains what may affect the writing section other than enabling skills?


Other than enabling skills what matters is content. If Question is about earth and person is writing about Moon. He may not get full marks for contents. 

Ask your wife if she gave examples, reasons if asked in essay? Another advise is to spend little more time on proof reading. Believe me people underestimate this but this is the most important task of writing section.


----------



## sumitgupta22

gvbrin said:


> Can you anyone validate my essay and suggest me accordingly, I am unable able to score more that 60 in Writing.
> 
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the influence of a person on the younger generation. While it is possible to claim that successful person influence is always available on the younger people. While others argue, my view is that influence of successful person like sports stars, films start would make people much stronger. The following paragraphs will analyze their influence on the younger generation.
> 
> First of all, there are several reasons why successful person influence makes the younger generation stronger and successful. One of them is that people try to take inspiration of successful person based on the lifestyle they live in. For example, Sachin Tendulkar a famous cricketer who has been very popular all over the world for his aggressiveness in cricket, which has earned him a good name, money, and lifestyle. From the above example thus it is clear that successful person influence is always available on the current generation.
> 
> Secondly, Pearson with a village background who has been successful in carrier also has a lot of influence on people. For instance, Usman Bolt, who has come from a village background used to run from village to village for getting work, his habit of running to get work has made him participate in Olympic Games which have awarded him a gold medal. From the above example thus it is clear that the place where the person belongs to also has an influence on the next generation.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that successful person influence is always available on the younger generation.


Use this site to verify your essay - Paper Checker | Online Proofreader and Grammar Checker


----------



## Fazil3

*Thank you.*

Hi Sumit,

Thank you very much for the site..

On a different note, do you have any plan to toss away NSW invite? just because you have very good chances for 189 itself...

Thanks.
Fazil.



sumitgupta22 said:


> Use this site to verify your essay - Paper Checker | Online Proofreader and Grammar Checker


----------



## memoalex

Hi Folks i have a quick inquiries 
1- Are people in the same test center have the same exam ????
2- In the mock test regarding the timed questions, For example, summarize written text if i have finished it in less than 10 minutes, will this time will be added to the next question?


----------



## gvbrin

Thanks Sumit will try to use it.


----------



## Devina2008

I got my result yesterday, L R S W : 70 66 90 63
My previous result was : L R S W: 79 71 69 79 
How to improve in reading please help


----------



## sumitgupta22

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Thank you very much for the site..
> 
> On a different note, do you have any plan to toss away NSW invite? just because you have very good chances for 189 itself...
> 
> Thanks.
> Fazil.


Hi Fazil,

I would have loved to but unfortunately my points will be reduced by 5 this month because of my age. Hence I have just 1 round of draw for 189 .


----------



## sumitgupta22

memoalex said:


> Hi Folks i have a quick inquiries
> 1- Are people in the same test center have the same exam ????
> 2- In the mock test regarding the timed questions, For example, summarize written text if i have finished it in less than 10 minutes, will this time will be added to the next question?


1. No. few questions may be the same. I overheard couple of answers for same short questions from fellow takers.
2. In real test- NO. 

HTH.


----------



## vsangwan

sumitgupta22 said:


> 1. No. few questions may be the same. I overheard couple of answers for same short questions from fellow takers.
> 2. In real test- NO.
> 
> HTH.


Mine was third test... 1 repeat sentence was repeated, 2 short answers, and one reading question

I m talking about real test

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, where can I find good reference speaking material? I just want to listen to some high scoring students not the model answers on the official guide. This way, I am able to relate it more to my practise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 11936440

*Retell lecture & Summarize spoken texts*

Dear all, especially 90 scorers!

May I get your advice in regard to answering Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text? 

In particular, do we need to paraphrase, use synonyms to construct answers? 

or we should speak/write down exact words we heard because these are listening test?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

11936440 said:


> Dear all, especially 90 scorers!
> 
> May I get your advice in regard to answering Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text?
> 
> In particular, do we need to paraphrase, use synonyms to construct answers?
> 
> or we should speak/write down exact words we heard because these are listening test?
> 
> Appreciate your help!


Regarding Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text, one needs to get the essence of the lecture and the text capturing key words and phrases to retain the idea. However, the emphasis will be on how well the content is understood and then put it across in your own words. By just replacing the words as it was lectured and spoken is not going to help.

The ideal way is to capture key words talked or spoken and build your answers in your own words replacing it with synonyms etc closely resembling the content. Focus on the lecture and the spoken text writing it down on the erasable pad.


----------



## memoalex

Hi Folks i have a quick inquiries 
1- Are people in the same test center have the same exam ????
2- In the mock test regarding the timed questions, For example, summarize written text if i have finished it in less than 10 minutes, will this time will be added to the next question?


----------



## 11936440

Maverick_VJ said:


> Regarding Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text, one needs to get the essence of the lecture and the text capturing key words and phrases to retain the idea. However, the emphasis will be on how well the content is understood and then put it across in your own words. By just replacing the words as it was lectured and spoken is not going to help.
> 
> The ideal way is to capture key words talked or spoken and build your answers in your own words replacing it with synonyms etc closely resembling the content. Focus on the lecture and the spoken text writing it down on the erasable pad.



Thanks Maverick. I am trying to improve my L score. I was able to get 85+ in W and S (in separate attempts) but the highest score for L was just 78. 

Now I am confused where to put more effort: in L module alone is sufficient or the content and the way I answer Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text


----------



## aliee

memoalex said:


> Hi Folks i have a quick inquiries
> 1- Are people in the same test center have the same exam ????
> 2- In the mock test regarding the timed questions, For example, summarize written text if i have finished it in less than 10 minutes, will this time will be added to the next question?


No the tests are different. Each question has its own time. If you finish before its time is completed you can move on. It will not add the remaining time of previous question to your current question but on a section level you will save on that time.


----------



## 11936440

memoalex said:


> Hi Folks i have a quick inquiries
> 1- Are people in the same test center have the same exam ????
> 2- In the mock test regarding the timed questions, For example, summarize written text if i have finished it in less than 10 minutes, will this time will be added to the next question?


1. No
2. No


----------



## memoalex

Good day my friends,
my PTE second attempt after 2 days in Dubai, any last tips i target 65 each. However, my score in 1st attempt was: L50-R50-W50-S58


----------



## Maverick_VJ

11936440 said:


> Thanks Maverick. I am trying to improve my L score. I was able to get 85+ in W and S (in separate attempts) but the highest score for L was just 78.
> 
> Now I am confused where to put more effort: in L module alone is sufficient or the content and the way I answer Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text


As you identified the areas of improvement, focus on those sections and practice it regularly. Please note while retelling lecture and summarizing spoken text that you are also focusing on the pronunciation along with the content maintaining clarity on the words spoken.


----------



## memoalex

Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

commie_rick said:


> For those who have taken pte exam more than once, Is it worth it to take pte practice if you have done it prior to your first try ?
> 
> Are questions in pte practice being recycled ?


Hi commie. Well done! 
How did you prepared for speaking? What did you do to improve from 73 to 90 in speaking?
Thank you


----------



## memoalex

there was prior post for a guy who scored in his 1st attempt 42, 2nd attempt 51 and in 3rd attempt 90. he gave his tips, and i believe its helpful.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

memoalex said:


> Good day my friends,
> my PTE second attempt after 2 days in Dubai, any last tips i target 65 each. However, my score in 1st attempt was: L50-R50-W50-S58


@memoalex mate: I told this earlier to folks here and I will be giving you the same advise to focus on the 90 score. All the very best and by mentally preparing yourself to hit the bulls eye your preparation and focus will ensure that you will safely land in your needed score domain.

Go for it completely and wish you the best.


----------



## Nicusha

Anu


Anushka_w said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Got my results today and I'm bit disappointed about speaking score. Scored 76,70,66,58 (W,R,L,S) and 58,57 for oral fluency and pronunciation respectively. Please give me some tips to improve those skills .
> 
> Thank you.



Anushka did you crack Pte? How did u work on speaking?


----------



## memoalex

Thank you bro and all the best in your journey


----------



## ankurgentle16

Hi All,

I had given my first PTE exam on 7th Jan 2017 at Nirman Vihar centre, Delhi and managed to score overall score of 89 (R/W/L/S : 84/90/90/80).

Thanks to all the friends for valuable posts in this forum which helped a lot!!


----------



## anur4

Dear guys, Could you please tell me If Macmilan Testbuilder Book - PTE "Reading" tests similar to the actual PTE examination's "Reading" section? Or are they easier than the actual exam? 
Ive been preparing for this exam and "Reading" section seems the toughest part for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## sursrk

*struggling in re-ordering paragraphs*

Can anybody help me as I am finding difficulty in re-ordering paragraphs literally? Please help me....I have an exam on 16th Jan.


----------



## anur4

Check this out,Very useful tips

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## anur4

sursrk said:


> Can anybody help me as I am finding difficulty in re-ordering paragraphs literally? Please help me....I have an exam on 16th Jan.


Check this out,Very useful tips

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
And Good Luck


----------



## gvbrin

anur4 said:


> Dear guys, Could you please tell me If Macmilan Testbuilder Book - PTE "Reading" tests similar to the actual PTE examination's "Reading" section? Or are they easier than the actual exam?
> Ive been preparing for this exam and "Reading" section seems the toughest part for me. Thanks so much!


 Hi Anur, Macmillan is on tougher side, practice plus is similar to real exams, but if you able to solve Macmillan you would achieve your desired score.


----------



## gvbrin

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given my first PTE exam on 7th Jan 2017 at Nirman Vihar centre, Delhi and managed to score overall score of 89 (R/W/L/S : 84/90/90/80).
> 
> Thanks to all the friends for valuable posts in this forum which helped a lot!!


Congrates and best of luck for Next stage.


----------



## Nicusha

jana1234 said:


> Hey Petra,
> 
> I would definitely recommend the PTEA over the IELTS. There is no limits to how often you can take the exam. But looking at your IELTS scores, I'm sure you'll get at least Proficient in the first attempt. Check out the e2learning videos on youtube. Especially the 'Describe Image' one. Also, get the gold package on ptepractice. The two scored mock tests will get you familiar with the test format. Are you currently in Germany? Will you take the exam in Frankfurt?
> 
> Jana


Hi Jana
How did you practise speaking?
Did you speak loud and fast on Exam?


----------



## Hasiths

anur4 said:


> Dear guys, Could you please tell me If Macmilan Testbuilder Book - PTE "Reading" tests similar to the actual PTE examination's "Reading" section? Or are they easier than the actual exam?
> Ive been preparing for this exam and "Reading" section seems the toughest part for me. Thanks so much!


Hi Anur4,

Macmilan book is tougher than the real exam. I took the exam on the 4th Jan 2017. Exam questions are much easier. But, having said that, I must also say, that the 3 hours you spend in the examination room is much tougher. In Sri Lanka, we only have one examination center and the room is really small. There are about 5 people talking at the same time and you loose your focus very easily. I would suggest you to practise in a distracted environment. 

Good luck for your exam.


----------



## sumitgupta22

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given my first PTE exam on 7th Jan 2017 at Nirman Vihar centre, Delhi and managed to score overall score of 89 (R/W/L/S : 84/90/90/80).
> 
> Thanks to all the friends for valuable posts in this forum which helped a lot!!


Congratz bro..


----------



## sursrk

anur4 said:


> Check this out,Very useful tips
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
> And Good Luck


Thanks, bro!!


----------



## chamomilesix

Hey guys,

I have been a silent admirer of this thread. I am about to do my first real PTE exam after completing my mock tests A and B, but I feel really nervous. 

I guess what I want to ask is how does the mock tests compare to the new PTE now, as I heard in this thread that the software and questions have changed, and thus they are not as easy as before. 

For the recent test takers, is mock test still a good indication of the real score?


----------



## sumitgupta22

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been a silent admirer of this thread. I am about to do my first real PTE exam after completing my mock tests A and B, but I feel really nervous.
> 
> I guess what I want to ask is how does the mock tests compare to the new PTE now, as I heard in this thread that the software and questions have changed, and thus they are not as easy as before.
> 
> For the recent test takers, is mock test still a good indication of the real score?


Dear, I gave test on 19thDec2016. I can tell you that mock tests are still tougher. My advise is - be confident and stay positive. And changes you can expect in real PTE are -
1. Image related Qs in short answers (so dont keep your eyes off the monitor)
2. Sequence of Qs in reading/listening..

HTH.


----------



## Dkaur

Hi 

Can anyone share the mock exam link.

Thank u


----------



## Dkaur

Hi 

I want to get myself added in the wats app group for PTE preparation.Whom can I pm for the number.

Thank you


----------



## anur4

Hasiths said:


> Hi Anur4,
> 
> Macmilan book is tougher than the real exam. I took the exam on the 4th Jan 2017. Exam questions are much easier. But, having said that, I must also say, that the 3 hours you spend in the examination room is much tougher. In Sri Lanka, we only have one examination center and the room is really small. There are about 5 people talking at the same time and you loose your focus very easily. I would suggest you to practise in a distracted environment.
> 
> Good luck for your exam.


Thanks so much for your answer,Really appreciate it.  My exam is on next week and
wow, Didn't expect the exam centre to be noisy but now I get it.Its located in dehiwala by the way.
Cheers


----------



## anur4

gvbrin said:


> Hi Anur, Macmillan is on tougher side, practice plus is similar to real exams, but if you able to solve Macmillan you would achieve your desired score.


Thank you so much  Cheers


----------



## chirufairbug

hi everybody,
My query is on the on-going Macmillan topic. After solving the book and practicing its application, can we expect our desired score i.e.e 79+?


----------



## chamomilesix

chirufairbug said:


> hi everybody,
> My query is on the on-going Macmillan topic. After solving the book and practicing its application, can we expect our desired score i.e.e 79+?


I think if someone did well in Macmillan on his first try, he would definitely get above 80. I personally didn't do well in Macmillan, I got say 70% reading questions right most of the time.

I haven't done PTE yet, but I did the two mock tests. I use a combination of macmillan, practice key plus, E2 (amazing tips!), and all the materials and tips in this thread. 

Mock A
L 90
R 75
W 82
S 90

Mock B
L 90
R 84
W 84
S 90


----------



## Fazil3

*tips from E2 language*

Hi Chamomilesix,

When you say amazing tips for E2 language, do you mean the free tips videos they have in youtube or you paid for any tip coaching classes?

I am about to take my first PTE and mock tests as well, so can you please share your writing and speaking samples (your recorded answers). It will help me a lot.

Thanks in advance.
Fazil.



chamomilesix said:


> I think if someone did well in Macmillan on his first try, he would definitely get above 80. I personally didn't do well in Macmillan, I got say 70% reading questions right most of the time.
> 
> I haven't done PTE yet, but I did the two mock tests. I use a combination of macmillan, practice key plus, E2 (amazing tips!), and all the materials and tips in this thread.
> 
> Mock A
> L 90
> R 75
> W 82
> S 90
> 
> Mock B
> L 90
> R 84
> W 84
> S 90


----------



## chamomilesix

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Chamomilesix,
> 
> When you say amazing tips for E2 language, do you mean the free tips videos they have in youtube or you paid for any tip coaching classes?
> 
> I am about to take my first PTE and mock tests as well, so can you please share your writing and speaking samples (your recorded answers). It will help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Fazil.


Hey Fazil,

Yes the free stuffs they have in youtube, especially about describing images, re-tell lectures, written summary, and essays.

I am not sure how to upload recording but here's my sample of an essay.

--------
There is a general consensus among groups of individuals who believe that some types of works are more suitable for men than women, and vice versa. In my opinion, I completely agree that specific employments are more suitable for either men or women.

It is a common knowledge that men and women have distinct emotional qualities that make them capable to excel at particular works but not others. Women, for example, are superior in nursing works than men because women have natural tendency to care for others. However, this does not stop few males to enter the nurse profession, even though their number is limited in comparison to female nurses. In essence, some jobs are dominated by a specific gender because the works compliment the strengths and weaknesses of the gender.

It is also a common knowledge that men and women have different physical traits that make them excel in one job but not the others. Men are more suitable for employments that require extensive physical works, because naturally men are stronger than women. Fireman, for example, are dominated by men because the job involves physical works and risks, which is suitable for men because men like to take risks. 

In conclusion, I completely agree that some jobs are more suitable for men than women, due to the distinct qualities of the two genders. As for this reason, some jobs are dominated by a specific gender.


----------



## kartheish

*Cleared PTE Toda*

Dear All,

I am an avid reader of this thread and I am so happy to share that with all your guidance and support I have cleared my PTE today. Few people whom I used as reference were, gsferrari, 
akifvohra , mctowel  and all other 1500 posts where everyone shared their experiences. It was really helpful when I was attempting my test, all I had to do was to remember their tips and tricks, I have attached my score report too.

Thanks so much for this thread. Trust me guys, this thread has more than what you need to ace in the exams, I personally recommend this to anyone who are attempting their exam soon.
Good Luck to others who are out there trying their best in PTE-A. It is time to move to the next thread, meet you guys all in there.

Best Regards
Kartheish


----------



## toyota110

anur4 said:


> Thanks so much for your answer,Really appreciate it.  My exam is on next week and
> wow, Didn't expect the exam centre to be noisy but now I get it.Its located in dehiwala by the way.
> Cheers


Hi Anur4
I am about to take my PTE test next week in sri lanka. Since you have done PTE can you tell me is the real exam is hard as mock test. and what is with the noice?.


----------



## Fazil3

Thank you very much for your essay. I am proof reading it for my reference.

There is a 'paper clip' icon next to the 'fonts' and 'sizes' drop down to attach any files. Can you please check it?





chamomilesix said:


> Hey Fazil,
> 
> Yes the free stuffs they have in youtube, especially about describing images, re-tell lectures, written summary, and essays.
> 
> I am not sure how to upload recording but here's my sample of an essay.
> 
> --------
> There is a general consensus among groups of individuals who believe that some types of works are more suitable for men than women, and vice versa. In my opinion, I completely agree that specific employments are more suitable for either men or women.
> 
> It is a common knowledge that men and women have distinct emotional qualities that make them capable to excel at particular works but not others. Women, for example, are superior in nursing works than men because women have natural tendency to care for others. However, this does not stop few males to enter the nurse profession, even though their number is limited in comparison to female nurses. In essence, some jobs are dominated by a specific gender because the works compliment the strengths and weaknesses of the gender.
> 
> It is also a common knowledge that men and women have different physical traits that make them excel in one job but not the others. Men are more suitable for employments that require extensive physical works, because naturally men are stronger than women. Fireman, for example, are dominated by men because the job involves physical works and risks, which is suitable for men because men like to take risks.
> 
> In conclusion, I completely agree that some jobs are more suitable for men than women, due to the distinct qualities of the two genders. As for this reason, some jobs are dominated by a specific gender.


----------



## anur4

toyota110 said:


> Hi Anur4
> I am about to take my PTE test next week in sri lanka. Since you have done PTE can you tell me is the real exam is hard as mock test. and what is with the noice?.


Hi mate, I am also just like you. Hopefully Ill be facing the PTE -Academic exam on next week for the first time 
But Ive got to know that exam centre will be really noisy during "Speaking section",(you will hear other candidates voices) So get ready to give ur answers in such a distracting environment.
All the best.


----------



## anur4

Dear guys,can somebody tell me how they provide marks for the PTE Academic "Reading" section?
I ve seen the PTE score guide already,but do they give marks out of 100 and then convert it out of 90 ? or how ? 

Also, will they add "Read aloud" speaking section's partial marks to the "Reading" section?
Sorry for too many questions.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## chirufairbug

chamomilesix said:


> I think if someone did well in Macmillan on his first try, he would definitely get above 80. I personally didn't do well in Macmillan, I got say 70% reading questions right most of the time.
> 
> I haven't done PTE yet, but I did the two mock tests. I use a combination of macmillan, practice key plus, E2 (amazing tips!), and all the materials and tips in this thread.
> 
> Mock A
> L 90
> R 75
> W 82
> S 90
> 
> Mock B
> L 90
> R 84
> W 84
> S 90


Hello chemomilesix,

I am also in the same state as you are currently excluding the mock tests. After practicing the macmillan practice text application, is it necessary to take mock test?
I need your point in this, as you seemed already taking both the mock tests. 

And one more query relating the real test. Can we switch between the questions within a section, for example reading section, in real test?


----------



## aparna2905

Can anyone provide some points for the following essay topics ?

1.Global transportation has escalated the cost of the country. Describe the advantages and disadvantages.

2.Animal rights are the most important.Discuss its advantages and disadvantages.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chamomilesix

> Thank you very much for your essay. I am proof reading it for my reference.
> 
> There is a 'paper clip' icon next to the 'fonts' and 'sizes' drop down to attach any files. Can you please check it?


I still not sure how to upload recording with mac. If its any help I speak rather slowly because I try to to pronounce every word correctly. Also, I never do ummm ahhh.. and every time I did mistakes, I just keep speaking. 



> I am also in the same state as you are currently excluding the mock tests. After practicing the macmillan practice text application, is it necessary to take mock test?
> I need your point in this, as you seemed already taking both the mock tests.
> 
> And one more query relating the real test. Can we switch between the questions within a section, for example reading section, in real test?


Yes, please do the mock tests. If you can only do one, choose mock A because I found it harder.


----------



## ahmad12345

Hi, can anyone tell me why I got 71 in writing with high mark in enabling skills? 

WD=90
Grammar= 80
spelling= 81

I always follow E2 language format, and write pros and cons for any type of question, I never proceed with taking a side. If this is the problem, why WD is 90? if not what could be my writing problems? I am also sure I wrote a very well sentence for summarize the passage and also 60 words for spoken text


----------



## vikka

Hi Ahmad,

The reason is in your statement itself. We should always answer the question prompt. If the question prompt asks for advantage/disadvantage or pros/cons, then we should explain both sides in the body and then conclude with our opinion. If the question prompt asks for our opinion, we should only take one side and explain two main reasons for our opinion in two paragraphs with examples in each and then conclude by repeating the reason briefly.
Coming back to enabling skills, we should not give much importance to that. I have seen people getting high writing score even though spelling, vocab and WD are low. WD will be high if we follow 4 or 5 paragraphs structure along with examples in body. But this doesnt guarantee high writing score.
Hope this clarifies.




ahmad12345 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me why I got 71 in writing with high mark in enabling skills?
> 
> WD=90
> Grammar= 80
> spelling= 81
> 
> I always follow E2 language format, and write pros and cons for any type of question, I never proceed with taking a side. If this is the problem, why WD is 90? if not what could be my writing problems? I am also sure I wrote a very well sentence for summarize the passage and also 60 words for spoken text


----------



## EAU2452

*How reading score could be affected by the other modules?*

Hello everybody,

I have a little bit tricky question. I wonder how the partial marking are affecting the main module's score? For example, how the "Read Aloud" in speaking test can be added to the reading score?

TIA

Regards,


----------



## anur4

Repeating the same question again,sorry..

Dear guys,can somebody tell me how they provide marks for the PTE Academic "Reading" section?
I ve seen the PTE score guide already,but do they give marks out of 100 and then convert it out of 90 ? or how ? 

Also, will they add "Read aloud" speaking section's partial marks to the "Reading" section?
Sorry for too many questions.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## akshar123

Hi,
I did take scored Mock Test - A, a few days back, the scores are 
Test A -> L - 66, R - 56, S - 41, W - 67
Today, I took Mock Test - B, and scores I got are 
Test B -> L - 73, R - 73, S - 52, W - 78.
I am unable to exceed in speaking, I am going to take the real exam this Thursday, do you guys think I can go through the speaking in the actual test?, I need 65 in all modules.


----------



## memoalex

Dear all,
good day i got my exam result today and it was not that good 
L 58
R 54
S 52
W 58
Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 49
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 49
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 79

Dear All,
could you please advise me how to improve my level and which strategies i should follow 
TIA


----------



## vikka

Its not straight forward calculation as sections have interdependency. Dont think anyone would know the calculation method.
Read Aloud,Summarize Written Text,Highlight Correct Summary and Highlight Incorrect Word contribute for Reading score apart from Reading section questions.



anur4 said:


> Repeating the same question again,sorry..
> 
> Dear guys,can somebody tell me how they provide marks for the PTE Academic "Reading" section?
> I ve seen the PTE score guide already,but do they give marks out of 100 and then convert it out of 90 ? or how ?
> 
> Also, will they add "Read aloud" speaking section's partial marks to the "Reading" section?
> Sorry for too many questions.
> Good luck everyone.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys ,

Does anyone aware how is the marking Scheme for the following Sections ?

For an example ,I heard the "Re-order paragraph" contains carries most of the marks .

All the best !


----------



## Kyra J

Hi Everyone,

I wrote my PTE-A exam on 6th Jan 2017 in Singapore. But still haven't got my scores out yet.

Contacting cust care has been useless...just getting their standard answers "Will get back to you in 3-5 business days". 

Anyone else has gone through the similar situation ??


Rgds


----------



## HOME1

Hi memoalex,

One way to improve the score is to concentrate on the Fluency. Just make sure that you keep speaking till the end but make sure that you end properly before the it time completes.

My score is 89.

There are very good Videos by a Navjot Brar on You tubes. Find "NAVJOT BRAR PTE". It will surely help.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Kyra J said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wrote my PTE-A exam on 6th Jan 2017 in Singapore. But still haven't got my scores out yet.
> 
> Contacting cust care has been useless...just getting their standard answers "Will get back to you in 3-5 business days".
> 
> Anyone else has gone through the similar situation ??
> 
> 
> Rgds


You can hear about such cases once in a while and for some folks it has even taken 15 working days. Just like you, calling them is utterly useless.

It seems like that randomly they pick a candidate and run the results through some manual process just to ensure that candidates are being evaluated fairly by their system - Just my guess. Else I dont see any reason for this delay.

However, it will come eventually, just relax until then..!!


----------



## anur4

vikka said:


> Its not straight forward calculation as sections have interdependency. Dont think anyone would know the calculation method.
> Read Aloud,Summarize Written Text,Highlight Correct Summary and Highlight Incorrect Word contribute for Reading score apart from Reading section questions.


Thank you so very much brother! I'm so happy that Ive got to know this and you made my day! <3333


----------



## anur4

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Does anyone aware how is the marking Scheme for the following Sections ?
> 
> For an example ,I heard the "Re-order paragraph" contains carries most of the marks .
> 
> All the best !


* Reading section - "Re order para:s and Fill in the blanks " definitely got high marks.


* Speaking section - "Repeat sentence" question got high marks. 

* Listening - Selecting the correct summary got high marks.


Others not so sure,This is what Ive found from google searching 
Good luck.


----------



## EAU2452

Hello everybody,
I got my 1st pte attempt result yesterday as following: L63 - R- 66- W67- S-69 I'm targeting 65 in each section and I have booked the next exam on 20-Jan. any final tips or advice that I can follow to reach my target? or all what I have to re-pass it again?


----------



## sumitgupta22

akshar123 said:


> Hi,
> I did take scored Mock Test - A, a few days back, the scores are
> Test A -> L - 66, R - 56, S - 41, W - 67
> Today, I took Mock Test - B, and scores I got are
> Test B -> L - 73, R - 73, S - 52, W - 78.
> I am unable to exceed in speaking, I am going to take the real exam this Thursday, do you guys think I can go through the speaking in the actual test?, I need 65 in all modules.


Hi,

I scored 65 and 47 in speaking in Mock test A and B respectively. And I scored 80 in real test. The mistake I was doing in Mock tests was that I was not speaking less than 35 seconds for Retell and Describe Image. Also speaking bit fast helped me.


----------



## sumitgupta22

anur4 said:


> Dear guys,can somebody tell me how they provide marks for the PTE Academic "Reading" section?
> I ve seen the PTE score guide already,but do they give marks out of 100 and then convert it out of 90 ? or how ?
> 
> Also, will they add "Read aloud" speaking section's partial marks to the "Reading" section?
> Sorry for too many questions.
> Good luck everyone.


Hi, No one knows how marking works in PTE. What I mean is, eg, they do not declare how much exactly Read-Aloud would affect reading section. Although, they declare what are all things are being tested in a particular section.

You should not worry about that and try to excel in each section.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All, anyone in Hyderabad, would like to donate the Macmillan book, if he/she is already done with it?


----------



## Fazil3

Hi Sumit Gupta,

Did you try to say that you were speaking less than 35 seconds or weren't in the real test.


sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I scored 65 and 47 in speaking in Mock test A and B respectively. And I scored 80 in real test. The mistake I was doing in Mock tests was that I was not speaking less than 35 seconds for Retell and Describe Image. Also speaking bit fast helped me.


----------



## anur4

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, anyone in Hyderabad, would like to donate the Macmillan book, if he/she is already done with it?


You can download the Mcmilan e-book for free which is available as a shared document in the google drive,I dont have the link with me now.But do some searching


----------



## samanthaat88

Hi friends,

I did IELTS twice last year and my scores are

1st Attempt L 7.5; R 7.5; W 7.5; S:8 . 
2nd Attempt L 7.0; R 7.5; W 7.5; S:8

Today I did one PTE mock exam and the result was horrible. My result was;

Mock Exam A: L 61; R 47 ; W 53 ; S 59: . 

Not sure what went wrong. I wrote the essay same as I did in my IELTS.
Can anyone suggest me on how to improve my result and guid me on how to overcome this?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Sumit Gupta,
> 
> Did you try to say that you were speaking less than 35 seconds or weren't in the real test.


Sorry Typo.. I was speaking less than 35 seconds and, hence, less score. Believe me, it is a crime to speak less than 35 seconds in RETELL and Describe Image..


----------



## sumitgupta22

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I did IELTS twice last year and my scores are
> 
> 1st Attempt L 7.5; R 7.5; W 7.5; S:8 .
> 2nd Attempt L 7.0; R 7.5; W 7.5; S:8
> 
> Today I did one PTE mock exam and the result was horrible. My result was;
> 
> Mock Exam A: L 61; R 47 ; W 53 ; S 59: .
> 
> Not sure what went wrong. I wrote the essay same as I did in my IELTS.
> Can anyone suggest me on how to improve my result and guid me on how to overcome this?


Hi Dear, PTE is very different from IELTS. I am not saying that it is tough. Infact it is easier as compared to IELTS, its just that you need you may need little bit more practise and I would suggest to watch few videos on youtube..


----------



## memoalex

Dear all,
good day i got my exam result today and it was not that good am targeting 65 per each module
L 58
R 54
S 52
W 58
Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 49
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 49
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 79

Dear All,
could you please advise me how to improve my level and which strategies i should follow 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Robin_Hood

anur4 said:


> * Reading section - "Re order para:s and Fill in the blanks " definitely got high marks.
> 
> 
> * Speaking section - "Repeat sentence" question got high marks.
> 
> * Listening - Selecting the correct summary got high marks.
> 
> 
> Others not so sure,This is what Ive found from google searching
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot anur,

Knowing these sections helps to score more Thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## Robin_Hood

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I did IELTS twice last year and my scores are
> 
> 1st Attempt L 7.5; R 7.5; W 7.5; S:8 .
> 2nd Attempt L 7.0; R 7.5; W 7.5; S:8
> 
> Today I did one PTE mock exam and the result was horrible. My result was;
> 
> Mock Exam A: L 61; R 47 ; W 53 ; S 59: .
> 
> Not sure what went wrong. I wrote the essay same as I did in my IELTS.
> Can anyone suggest me on how to improve my result and guid me on how to overcome this?


Hi Bro,

I think you have nothing to worry about. :suspicious: 

The IELTS format and PTE Format is totally different. For an example ,In IELTS you need to read questions and read the passage for answers by skimming.But in PTE you need to read the passage first and then the select answers.

In writing, you may have done a mistake in "Summarize written text".That one also falls in to writing.
Practice more and more as much as you can. Good luck ! You will get the expected soon.


----------



## chamomilesix

memoalex said:


> Dear all,
> good day i got my exam result today and it was not that good am targeting 65 per each module
> L 58
> R 54
> S 52
> W 58
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 47
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 68
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Dear All,
> could you please advise me how to improve my level and which strategies i should follow
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

This forum is full of ideas and tips to get better marks. I personally love the tips given by E2 in youtube (their strategies work). I believe they have courses as well, you may want to join them. 

I think you need to start breathing english in your daily life, because tips and tricks only work to certain length. Consider enrolling in english course to improve your overall english. Also, try to read english news, speak with native speakers, and watch english movies, while you practice PTE strategies.


----------



## dream2017

Hello all
I am a new member in this forum.
I have a doubt regarding the PTE-A. 
As soon as we finish our answers in read-aloud or repeat sentence can we click next button even if the recording is still on.
My score is badly affected due to this.
One more incident I would like to share. There was a fellow candidate in the exam who shouted while giving his answers, as if he was standing on a war front.Additionally,I raised my hand for so long but no invigilator came to help. After exam, I complained about it to the person in-charge , they gave an incident number, as I was not the only one who experienced difficulty. Finally, with that incident number, I called Pearson customer support.They told me to wait for few days so that they can conduct an investigation into the matter. Let's see what happen....


----------



## memoalex

am going to start my speaking course this week to improve my fluency and pronunciation because am pretty sure they have effected my other module scores. In addition, i started to practice writing on daily basis and listening and i will not be in hurry this time for my exam unless and I am completely confident.


----------



## vikka

dream2017 said:


> Hello all
> I am a new member in this forum.
> I have a doubt regarding the PTE-A.
> As soon as we finish our answers in read-aloud or repeat sentence can we click next button even if the recording is still on.
> My score is badly affected due to this.
> One more incident I would like to share. There was a fellow candidate in the exam who shouted while giving his answers, as if he was standing on a war front.Additionally,I raised my hand for so long but no invigilator came to help. After exam, I complained about it to the person in-charge , they gave an incident number, as I was not the only one who experienced difficulty. Finally, with that incident number, I called Pearson customer support.They told me to wait for few days so that they can conduct an investigation into the matter. Let's see what happen....



Except Desc Image and Retell lecture, we should click Next in all other speaking tasks once done.


----------



## rohit5

Hi All,

I got the following scores in my PTE 5th attempt and not
able to cross 79 in all the modules this time also. 
Getting Frustrated. 

Please find my scores.

Listening 83
Reading 63
Speaking 74
Writing 86

Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 51
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90


Could any one please guide me on how to improve reading score.
Please let me know the tips to improve reading score. I tried various ways
but failed to score 79 in reading.

Last two attempts my reading scores are 74, 70 and never touched 79.

Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## nishish

*Pte Macmillan*



Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, anyone in Hyderabad, would like to donate the Macmillan book, if he/she is already done with it?


Hi Giri Vishnu,
PM me. I will share the link with you on google drive if you haven't got the book yet.


----------



## rhassan

Hi guys, i took PTE practice test A and my overall score is 62. I think i did good but result is not up to my expectations. Please look at the scorecard and tell me what things i need to improve. My actual exame is on 24th and the desired score is 79+ each.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rhassan said:


> Hi guys, i took PTE practice test A and my overall score is 62. I think i did good but result is not up to my expectations. Please look at the scorecard and tell me what things i need to improve. My actual exame is on 24th and the desired score is 79+ each.


I think you should concentrate on vocab and grammar. For vocab, try not to use same words in summarize text. Instead use synonyms. For grammar, check your intonations. This website might help - Paper Checker | Online Proofreader and Grammar Checker copy paste your essay here and you can get the report.

Moreover, practice more for reading sections. There are lot of practice tests available on youtube.

HTH.


----------



## rhassan

sumitgupta22 said:


> I think you should concentrate on vocab and grammar. For vocab, try not to use same words in summarize text. Instead use synonyms. For grammar, check your intonations. This website might help - Paper Checker | Online Proofreader and Grammar Checker copy paste your essay here and you can get the report.
> 
> Moreover, practice more for reading sections. There are lot of practice tests available on youtube.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks for the reply mate. Which sections increase the vocabulary score? Does any part in speaking section do? or listening? 

How to increase vocabulary and grammar score other than using synonyms?


----------



## memoalex

Dear 
kindly note regarding grammar there is a very useful grammar test application you can download it in your mobile and practice it will improve your grammar level
ENGLISH GRAMMAR TEST
by sevenlynx


----------



## sumitgupta22

rhassan said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Which sections increase the vocabulary score? Does any part in speaking section do? or listening?
> 
> How to increase vocabulary and grammar score other than using synonyms?


No, Speaking does not give you vocab or grammar points. Its basically writing tasks (including summarize spoken text), fill in the blanks in reading section, fill in the blanks in listening and Writing from Dictation in listening.


----------



## kartheish

sumitgupta22 said:


> No, Speaking does not give you vocab or grammar points. Its basically writing tasks (including summarize spoken text), fill in the blanks in reading section, fill in the blanks in listening and Writing from Dictation in listening.


I second that, I will tell you what I did in my exams. For essays, I planned to write only what I could within the first 15 minutes, thereafter I replaced all those simpler words carefully with an alternate synonym wherever I deemed necessary. Only because I wanted to increase my score, but still I could achieve only 83 in writing.


----------



## rhassan

So vocabulary score only counts in SWT and Essays mostly?


----------



## skharoon

Anyone given CAE English Test 
for Australia Migrations 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

*Please advise!!!!!*

Hi, guys!

This is my second time while I appeared my PTE with a hope of getting 65 in each atleast. Please refer my score and advice me, guys? I am disappointed with speaking score and got really frustrated. Please help, I am keen on reappearing for this exam. I took a PTE date again on 08th Feb 2017. Is this could be a reason that I had put the mouthpiece below my chin i.e. far away from my mouth?......Please advise!!!!!


----------



## sursrk

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I scored 65 and 47 in speaking in Mock test A and B respectively. And I scored 80 in the real test. The mistake I was doing in Mock tests was that I was not speaking less than 35 seconds for Retell and Describe Image. Also speaking bit fast helped me.


Hi Sumit,

So, is it true we must speak less than 35 seconds for Retell and Describe Image. I have shared my PTE outcome here. Would please help me how can I get a score 65 in speaking. I took the Mock test-B only, where I scored 60 in speaking but in real test, it was 58 only http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## sursrk

sumitgupta22 said:


> Sorry Typo. I was speaking less than 35 seconds and, hence, less score. Believe me, it is a crime to speak less than 35 seconds in RETELL and Describe Image.


So, you have spoken for entire stretch allowed i.e. 40 secs. What about that if some sentence you spoke, which finished on the midway?


----------



## sumitgupta22

sursrk said:


> So, you have spoken for entire stretch allowed i.e. 40 secs. What about that if some sentence you spoke, which finished on the midway?


No Dear, I made sure that my statement is over by 38-39 second.


----------



## sursrk

sumitgupta22 said:


> No Dear, I made sure that my statement is over by 38-39 second.


Dear Sumit,

Can you please share your speaking samples you did during preparing for the exam? I am really confused and much worried for speaking section where I have been continuously failing to achieve 65 scores. Would you mind sharing of those if I am not sounding so nagging to you, please?


----------



## roni.patel

sursrk said:


> Dear Sumit,
> 
> Can you please share your speaking samples you did during preparing for the exam? I am really confused and much worried for speaking section where I have been continuously failing to achieve 65 scores. Would you mind sharing of those if I am not sounding so nagging to you, please?











Please refer these 2 videos. They may help to improve your speaking score.


----------



## trombokk

sursrk said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> This is my second time while I appeared my PTE with a hope of getting 65 in each atleast. Please refer my score and advice me, guys? I am disappointed with speaking score and got really frustrated. Please help, I am keen on reappearing for this exam. I took a PTE date again on 08th Feb 2017. Is this could be a reason that I had put the mouthpiece below my chin i.e. far away from my mouth?......Please advise!!!!!


In speaking voice modulation, pronunciation, Fluency and timing plays an important role. Try to speak till the 40th second and maintain the fluency even if you commit mistake while speaking and stress on correct pronunciation with voice modulation wherever required. Also mind it that your mike is placed at the right place I.e. the air exhaled from nose should not reach the mike so as to avoid the noise caused by it thus effecting the quality of recording.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

roni.patel said:


> PTE speaking- describe image - YouTube
> PTE speaking tips - Re tell lecture - YouTube
> 
> Please refer these 2 videos. They may help to improve your speaking score.


These are very good video to refer.. I also referred these videos before my PTE.


----------



## aggpunit

I am now trying for next attempt of PTE for 79+ score. I already have 74+ (74 being least in Reading) to overcome.
Which part in reading and listening need to be refined to cross 79+?


----------



## zaback21

aggpunit said:


> I am now trying for next attempt of PTE for 79+ score. I already have 74+ (74 being least in Reading) to overcome.
> Which part in reading and listening need to be refined to cross 79+?


Have a look at your enabling score. If your grammar mark is low, then fill in the blanks section. If its high, then multiple choice questions.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> Have a look at your enabling score. If your grammar mark is low, then fill in the blanks section. If its high, then multiple choice questions.


Thanks buddy for the quick reply. I just saw my Grammar and it was 63. and Reading score was 74. Also my Listening was 77.


----------



## samanthaat88

Hi friends, 

Yesterday I started to focus on PTE exam and planed to take the exam before February 2nd EOI round. While studying I find it hard to memorize some sentences in repeat sentence section due to length of the sentence. I really want to know that are we getting these type of lengthy sentences in exam? or can we expect small sentences.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

aggpunit said:


> I am now trying for next attempt of PTE for 79+ score. I already have 74+ (74 being least in Reading) to overcome.
> Which part in reading and listening need to be refined to cross 79+?


1. Read Aloud 
2. Retaining what speaker is saying in listening


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Yesterday I started to focus on PTE exam and planed to take the exam before February 2nd EOI round. While studying I find it hard to memorize some sentences in repeat sentence section due to length of the sentence. I really want to know that are we getting these type of lengthy sentences in exam? or can we expect small sentences.


Not too long. Try to write what speaker is saying in your notepad quickly. If you cant write completely just write short forms

Write in CAPITALS


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

very important document for folks preparing for PTE: 

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## rhassan

Guys, I am using grammarly app to test my essays. It kept telling me that I should avoid using passive sentences. I want to ask if I use passive sentences in my essay or summary, will it decrease my score?


----------



## sursrk

*to Rhassan*



rhassan said:


> Guys, I am using grammarly app to test my essays. It kept telling me that I should avoid using passive sentences. I want to ask if I use passive sentences in my essay or summary, will it decrease my score?


Hi, mate,

Have you subscribed the paid version of Grammarly? I have only experienced the free one, which is good but not very encouraging!


----------



## rhassan

Yes I have paid version of the app.


----------



## satsah

My Wife apeared for PTE on 18th Jan and now its showing Delivery Successful - On hold. do you know how long it may take??


----------



## rhassan

up to 5 days


----------



## akshar123

Hi All,
I took my PTE test yesterday, they person sitting next to me is shouting in the speaking part. The guys at the test centre raised an incident Ticket, how many days will it take to get my results due to this? this is killing me. 
Guys with any prior experience with the incident ticket?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Akshar- which centre in Hyd you took?


----------



## akshar123

storm


----------



## misecmisc

sursrk said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> This is my second time while I appeared my PTE with a hope of getting 65 in each atleast. Please refer my score and advice me, guys? I am disappointed with speaking score and got really frustrated. Please help, I am keen on reappearing for this exam. I took a PTE date again on 08th Feb 2017. Is this could be a reason that I had put the mouthpiece below my chin i.e. far away from my mouth?......Please advise!!!!!


For speaking section, speak with fluency with correct pronunciation of each word and proper intonation - in a way, read with meaning by grouping words in phrases and giving stress wherever needed. You can try by keeping the microphone above nose. Also before starting the test, please check your voice recording to see if it is clear. All the best to you. May you get your desired score.


----------



## Giri vishnu

*Storm Sucks !!!*

That sucks ! I had very bad experience both the time..

QUOTE=akshar123;11799177]storm[/QUOTE]


----------



## chamomilesix

Hey guys,

Just want to thank you all for your tips and supports.

I took my test yesterday and I just got my test results today. I scored L 90 R 90 W 89 S 90

Thanks guys, you have no idea how much you guys have helped me


----------



## sumitgupta22

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to thank you all for your tips and supports.
> 
> I took my test yesterday and I just got my test results today. I scored L 90 R 90 W 89 S 90
> 
> Thanks guys, you have no idea how much you guys have helped me


What were your essay topics? And if you can recall your Retell lecture topic as well? That will benefit others..


----------



## akshar123

Hi All,
Thanks to all of you, I took the exam yesterday. I need 65 in each module. and my scores are 
L - 73, R - 82, S - 73, W - 68.


----------



## sumitgupta22

akshar123 said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks to all of you, I took the exam yesterday. I need 65 in each module. and my scores are
> L - 73, R - 82, S - 73, W - 68.


Congratz.

What were your essay topics? And if you can recall your Retell lecture topic as well? That will benefit others..


----------



## chamomilesix

sumitgupta22 said:


> What were your essay topics? And if you can recall your Retell lecture topic as well? That will benefit others..


My essay topic was on extreme sports and whether I am in favour of people performing extreme sports.

Retell lecture was on hubble image of galaxy and people talents.


----------



## Abood

akshar123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to all of you, I took the exam yesterday. I need 65 in each module. and my scores are
> 
> L - 73, R - 82, S - 73, W - 68.




Do u remember anything from reading section such as reorder paragraph or fill in the blank. If u mention topic it will be fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Hi All, I have just started preparing for PTE. Is joining some coaching institute for PTE preparation will be helpful?


----------



## samanthaat88

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to thank you all for your tips and supports.
> 
> I took my test yesterday and I just got my test results today. I scored L 90 R 90 W 89 S 90
> 
> Thanks guys, you have no idea how much you guys have helped me



Did you attempt PTE mock exam? If so what's you prctice test results?..
Because I'm worrying about my mock exam result...


----------



## samanthaat88

chamomilesix said:


> My essay topic was on extreme sports and whether I am in favour of people performing extreme sports.
> 
> Retell lecture was on hubble image of galaxy and people talents.


You only got one essay and two summaries. .. or different combinations?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Akshar, you had some issue in speaking section while in your mock..how did you improve that?


----------



## chamomilesix

samanthaat88 said:


> You only got one essay and two summaries. .. or different combinations?


I had two summaries and one essay

My PTE mock test results are:

Mock A (LRSW): 90 75 90 82
Mock B (LRSW): 90 84 90 84


----------



## aggpunit

Was this your first attempt


----------



## aggpunit

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to thank you all for your tips and supports.
> 
> I took my test yesterday and I just got my test results today. I scored L 90 R 90 W 89 S 90
> 
> Thanks guys, you have no idea how much you guys have helped me


Was this your first attempt?


----------



## chamomilesix

aggpunit said:


> Was this your first attempt?


Yes. In terms of the real PTE test, it was my first attempt.


----------



## aggpunit

chamomilesix said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this your first attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. In terms of the real PTE test, it was my first attempt.
Click to expand...

 very good effort. You from which country?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

samanthaat88 said:


> You only got one essay and two summaries. .. or different combinations?


You can get 1 or 2 essays


----------



## chirufairbug

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to thank you all for your tips and supports.
> 
> I took my test yesterday and I just got my test results today. I scored L 90 R 90 W 89 S 90
> 
> Thanks guys, you have no idea how much you guys have helped me


Congratulation dude on your efforts and results. Can you share some of your experience and difference between real test and mock test?

And by the way, is real test more tougher than the macmillan and practice plus book you practiced?


----------



## zaback21

chirufairbug said:


> Congratulation dude on your efforts and results. Can you share some of your experience and difference between real test and mock test?
> 
> And by the way, is real test more tougher than the macmillan and practice plus book you practiced?


Real test is easier than McMillan but not sure about the other one as I haven't done that.


----------



## chamomilesix

Based on my experience, the level of difficulty of the real test is comparable to mock test A, but not B, because test A is harder than B. The real test is harder than 'Practice Test Key Plus' but slightly less complex than Macmillan. However, I do believe the real test is more lenient in terms of marking. Believe me, I don't deserve 90 for reading because I wasn't sure with most of the answers I gave, and I am hell sure some of my answers were wrong.

Let me break my test down in terms of easiness..

*Speaking*
*Read aloud* : Easier than Practice Test Key Plus (PTKP), Macmillan, and mock tests. Very short sentences and not many complex vocabulary
*Repeat sentences* : As easy as PTKP. Very short sentences and easy to remember
*Describe Image* : Harder than the Macmillan and mock tests. I have few complex images and charts. But it was still manageable because we only need to focus on 2/3 items here.
*Repeat lecture* : Slightly harder than mock test just because the speaker has accent and doesn't speak fluently. However, if you can do it with other practice tests, I believe this won't be an issue.
*Short answers* : As easy as practice tests, although now there is video

*Reading*
I found reading to be difficult because of time constraint and the amount of questions I have to solve. In terms of vocabulary, it is not as complex as mock test A and not as tricky as Macmillan. Re-order paragraph was a bit easier and less tricky compared to Macmillan and mock A. I think my biggest enemy was time here, hence why I felt so defeated after reading. I was so sure I will flunk the test because of reading.

*Listening*
Again, people talk with broken down fluency and accent, so be prepared. There rest of them have the same difficulty as all the practice tests I did.

If people do well in mock A and macmillan, they will do well in real test. I also practiced my test while listening to cafe ambiance, so I get used to the noise. But when I did my test there were only two of us. I flew 1 hour to get my test done in a small centre that I knew will not have many people. It's worth every penny.


----------



## krishnabglr

*I can Help You I have helped 1000's students on writing*

Hi

I am a professional trainer with more than 30 years of experience .I can help you. But remember that I charge you for my professional service.You can reach me at achieveielts8 at gmail dot com or call me 9845133813

Dr Krishnakumar
B.Sc(Engg)., MBA., M.Phil., PhD., LLB., LLM., IELTS( Camb)
Professor Sr Trainer
Bangalore


----------



## sharat47

rpalni said:


> Hi All, I have just started preparing for PTE. Is joining some coaching institute for PTE preparation will be helpful?


Join E2language.com and they have the best teachers and methods to get a high score. They conduct mock tests online from Monday to Friday and also have webinars with methods for all pte tasks.


----------



## aggpunit

chamomilesix said:


> Based on my experience, the level of difficulty of the real test is comparable to mock test A, but not B, because test A is harder than B. The real test is harder than 'Practice Test Key Plus' but slightly less complex than Macmillan. However, I do believe the real test is more lenient in terms of marking. Believe me, I don't deserve 90 for reading because I wasn't sure with most of the answers I gave, and I am hell sure some of my answers were wrong.
> 
> Let me break my test down in terms of easiness..
> 
> *Speaking*
> *Read aloud* : Easier than Practice Test Key Plus (PTKP), Macmillan, and mock tests. Very short sentences and not many complex vocabulary
> *Repeat sentences* : As easy as PTKP. Very short sentences and easy to remember
> *Describe Image* : Harder than the Macmillan and mock tests. I have few complex images and charts. But it was still manageable because we only need to focus on 2/3 items here.
> *Repeat lecture* : Slightly harder than mock test just because the speaker has accent and doesn't speak fluently. However, if you can do it with other practice tests, I believe this won't be an issue.
> *Short answers* : As easy as practice tests, although now there is video
> 
> *Reading*
> I found reading to be difficult because of time constraint and the amount of questions I have to solve. In terms of vocabulary, it is not as complex as mock test A and not as tricky as Macmillan. Re-order paragraph was a bit easier and less tricky compared to Macmillan and mock A. I think my biggest enemy was time here, hence why I felt so defeated after reading. I was so sure I will flunk the test because of reading.
> 
> *Listening*
> Again, people talk with broken down fluency and accent, so be prepared. There rest of them have the same difficulty as all the practice tests I did.
> 
> If people do well in mock A and macmillan, they will do well in real test. I also practiced my test while listening to cafe ambiance, so I get used to the noise. But when I did my test there were only two of us. I flew 1 hour to get my test done in a small centre that I knew will not have many people. It's worth every penny.


How would the difficulty level of Kenney N ( Green Book )?


----------



## aggpunit

aggpunit said:


> chamomilesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my experience, the level of difficulty of the real test is comparable to mock test A, but not B, because test A is harder than B. The real test is harder than 'Practice Test Key Plus' but slightly less complex than Macmillan. However, I do believe the real test is more lenient in terms of marking. Believe me, I don't deserve 90 for reading because I wasn't sure with most of the answers I gave, and I am hell sure some of my answers were wrong.
> 
> Let me break my test down in terms of easiness..
> 
> *Speaking*
> *Read aloud* : Easier than Practice Test Key Plus (PTKP), Macmillan, and mock tests. Very short sentences and not many complex vocabulary
> *Repeat sentences* : As easy as PTKP. Very short sentences and easy to remember
> *Describe Image* : Harder than the Macmillan and mock tests. I have few complex images and charts. But it was still manageable because we only need to focus on 2/3 items here.
> *Repeat lecture* : Slightly harder than mock test just because the speaker has accent and doesn't speak fluently. However, if you can do it with other practice tests, I believe this won't be an issue.
> *Short answers* : As easy as practice tests, although now there is video
> 
> *Reading*
> I found reading to be difficult because of time constraint and the amount of questions I have to solve. In terms of vocabulary, it is not as complex as mock test A and not as tricky as Macmillan. Re-order paragraph was a bit easier and less tricky compared to Macmillan and mock A. I think my biggest enemy was time here, hence why I felt so defeated after reading. I was so sure I will flunk the test because of reading.
> 
> *Listening*
> Again, people talk with broken down fluency and accent, so be prepared. There rest of them have the same difficulty as all the practice tests I did.
> 
> If people do well in mock A and macmillan, they will do well in real test. I also practiced my test while listening to cafe ambiance, so I get used to the noise. But when I did my test there were only two of us. I flew 1 hour to get my test done in a small centre that I knew will not have many people. It's worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you rate the difficulty level of Kenney N ( Green Book )?
Click to expand...

How would you rate the difficulty level of Kenney N ( Green Book )?


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys plz help me my exam on Friday i have never crossed above 52 in all modules , plz experts give some tips so i can improve my score. I need 65 .
thaks in advance.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, I know this has been answered before. Just want to make sure about the points for Multiple Choice Multiple Answer questions. 

If we select only one answer options (a correct one), are we getting a single point or are we getting this marked zero because the question says to select multiple answers. 

Has anyone know a legit answer to this?

Thanks


----------



## aggpunit

Hasiths said:


> Guys, I know this has been answered before. Just want to make sure about the points for Multiple Choice Multiple Answer questions.
> 
> If we select only one answer options (a correct one), are we getting a single point or are we getting this marked zero because the question says to select multiple answers.
> 
> Has anyone know a legit answer to this?
> 
> Thanks


partial credit is given. Which means depending on total correct.


----------



## Kyra J

Hasiths said:


> Guys, I know this has been answered before. Just want to make sure about the points for Multiple Choice Multiple Answer questions.
> 
> If we select only one answer options (a correct one), are we getting a single point or are we getting this marked zero because the question says to select multiple answers.
> 
> Has anyone know a legit answer to this?
> 
> Thanks


Let's assume there are total 3 correct answers to the question and assign 1 mark to each correct answer. then,

Your Answer :
3 Correct = 3 Marks
2 Correct and 1 Wrong = 1 mark
2 Correct = 2 marks
1 Correct and 1 Wrong = 0 marks
1 Correct = 1 mark


----------



## Kyra J

satsah said:


> My Wife apeared for PTE on 18th Jan and now its showing Delivery Successful - On hold. do you know how long it may take??


Well this "On Hold" status might prove as a blessing in disguise. My was also a similar case :

I'll tell you about myself, I have so far given 3 IELTS (in year 2011) and 1 PTE (march 2016).

I've always struggled to get band 7 or 65 in Speaking or Writing. Reading and Listening have been ok and I've been getting above 8 or 85 in these.

I sat for my possible last attempt of PTE 1st week of Jan 2017. My case was showing the status as "Delivery Successful - On hold". For initial 5 days no positive response from agents on PTE Pearson chat option. After 5 days they raised an incident with score team but still no updates for another frustating 5 days. My results were out after 12 days, but when I saw them I'm sure they are not according to my attempt but surely due to some technical issue. My results were : L70 / R90 / S90 / W67.

So luckily I was awarded all above 65 and overall as 80.

Wish you all the best for your case...


----------



## anur4

Hi guys,I ve received my PTE score and I'm really upset as it was not what I've expected.
I need to obtain 65 in each of the sections for my Australia PR application.but this is what I've got,even though I studied hard for last couple a months ,and this is my first attempt. 










Could you please advice me how to improve my score to 65 in each module? I really appreciate it. Thanks guys.


Ps. At the exam ,the headphone was not that good.I'm not saying that as an excuse for my results but to be honest I had to take an extra effort to talk to the mic and headphone was not that loud enough.


----------



## zaback21

anur4 said:


> Hi guys,I ve received my PTE score and I'm really upset as it was not what I've expected.
> I need to obtain 65 in each of the sections for my Australia PR application.but this is what I've got,even though I studied hard for last couple a months ,and this is my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please advice me how to improve my score to 65 in each module? I really appreciate it. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Ps. At the exam ,the headphone was not that good.I'm not saying that as an excuse for my results but to be honest I had to take an extra effort to talk to the mic and headphone was not that loud enough.


Your problem seems to be speaking, try improve Pronunciation and Oral Fluency, don't worry about content if 65 is your target.

In Listening and Reading, try target section that you will find easy like Write from Dictation, Fill in The Blanks and Grammar, etc and spend more time on those than other sections and then having to rush on your strong section.

You can improve Pronunciation and Fluency easily, same is not the case for Written Discourse, but you already got 65+ in Writing, so you have a very good chance of making 65 in the other 3. Good luck !


----------



## Nicusha

zaback21 said:


> Your problem seems to be speaking, try improve Pronunciation and Oral Fluency, don't worry about content if 65 is your target.
> 
> In Listening and Reading, try target section that you will find easy like Write from Dictation, Fill in The Blanks and Grammar, etc and spend more time on those than other sections and then having to rush on your strong section.
> 
> You can improve Pronunciation and Fluency easily, same is not the case for Written Discourse, but you already got 65+ in Writing, so you have a very good chance of making 65 in the other 3. Good luck !


Hi how can improve fluency and pronunciation easily?


----------



## satsah

Kyra J said:


> Well this "On Hold" status might prove as a blessing in disguise. My was also a similar case :
> 
> I'll tell you about myself, I have so far given 3 IELTS (in year 2011) and 1 PTE (march 2016).
> 
> I've always struggled to get band 7 or 65 in Speaking or Writing. Reading and Listening have been ok and I've been getting above 8 or 85 in these.
> 
> I sat for my possible last attempt of PTE 1st week of Jan 2017. My case was showing the status as "Delivery Successful - On hold". For initial 5 days no positive response from agents on PTE Pearson chat option. After 5 days they raised an incident with score team but still no updates for another frustating 5 days. My results were out after 12 days, but when I saw them I'm sure they are not according to my attempt but surely due to some technical issue. My results were : L70 / R90 / S90 / W67.
> 
> So luckily I was awarded all above 65 and overall as 80.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your case...


Thanks. Hoping for best


----------



## aggpunit

I think Macmillan book is overrated far above real standard. What are others comment here?


----------



## peter2017

*Urgent question*

My name in score report is first name and last name only. Can i change it to be full name (include middle name) as in passport?


----------



## rka

I am currently stranded at 50 points for my PR application and need 20 points from PTE-A

I took the scored mock test A and below is my score:
S-83
L-82
R-62
W-74


I know I am struggling in reading right from the start but not really sure why the writing score is 74 although the score in grammar, vocab, spelling and written discourse is 90.

I am taking the test this Friday, can someone please guide to improve the reading score.


----------



## chamomilesix

rka said:


> I am currently stranded at 50 points for my PR application and need 20 points from PTE-A
> 
> I took the scored mock test A and below is my score:
> S-83
> L-82
> R-62
> W-74
> 
> 
> I know I am struggling in reading right from the start but not really sure why the writing score is 74 although the score in grammar, vocab, spelling and written discourse is 90.
> 
> I am taking the test this Friday, can someone please guide to improve the reading score.


Is this your first time taking the mock A? I think you'll be fine in the test because the scoring mechanism is more lenient in the real test. Just learn to perform the mock test under worst noisy environment and time restriction. 

My reading results for mock A, mock B, and real tests: 74, 84, and 90. Based on my result, I am sure you will get a minimum of 79 for reading.


----------



## rka

chamomilesix said:


> Is this your first time taking the mock A? I think you'll be fine in the test because the scoring mechanism is more lenient in the real test. Just learn to perform the mock test under worst noisy environment and time restriction.
> 
> My reading results for mock A, mock B, and real tests: 74, 84, and 90. Based on my result, I am sure you will get a minimum of 79 for reading.


Yes, this is the first time. Though I have tried with the time restriction, I need to practice in noisy environment and I will do so in this week. I felt the reading section of this test was tough, especially the para jumbles and the fill the blanks -writing part.


----------



## Kyra J

anur4 said:


> Hi guys,I ve received my PTE score and I'm really upset as it was not what I've expected.
> I need to obtain 65 in each of the sections for my Australia PR application.but this is what I've got,even though I studied hard for last couple a months ,and this is my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please advice me how to improve my score to 65 in each module? I really appreciate it. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Ps. At the exam ,the headphone was not that good.I'm not saying that as an excuse for my results but to be honest I had to take an extra effort to talk to the mic and headphone was not that loud enough.


Hi,

I understand it can be quite disheartning to study and work hard for months and still not get the desired results...

Trust me...been there...done that...


Now, to improve your scores.....

1. Have you taken any coaching from anyone...If not then I can suggest someone...PM me and I'll share the details.

2. Go through the webinars from E2Language.com. Really good explainations and techniques.

3. For speaking section, Describe Image is the most important. Tricks for improving on these :
- Repeat the topic sentence. 
- Tell about X-axis
- Tell about Y axis
- Speak about 1 High point and 1 low point
- One line simple conclusion or prediction
- Most Important : Finish before time runs out. No matter you have said the wrong content. but finish close to 37-38 secont time
- Practice by speaking on computer mic and recording yourself.

4. Go through Youtube videos for grammar / complex sentences for IELTS by LIZ. Learn how to use comma (,) properly before 'and' / 'or'

All these will help !!


----------



## zaback21

Nicusha said:


> Hi how can improve fluency and pronunciation easily?


Youtube !


----------



## paresh982

*With 60 points Should go for EOI?*

Dear Friends
I have got PTE score, 86,85,81 and 76 in Writing, Reading, Listening and Speaking respectively. My points are 60. Shall i apply for EOI or these days 65 points are the cut-off?

I missed 70 points(additional 10 points due to 3 marks in Speaking) Should I reappear in the examination?? I am not sure whether i will get the same difficulty level questions.

Appreciate if anyone can help.


----------



## aggpunit

paresh982 said:


> Dear Friends
> I have got PTE score, 86,85,81 and 76 in Writing, Reading, Listening and Speaking respectively. My points are 60. Shall i apply for EOI or these days 65 points are the cut-off?
> 
> I missed 70 points(additional 10 points due to 3 marks in Speaking) Should I reappear in the examination?? I am not sure whether i will get the same difficulty level questions.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can help.


try again with pte


----------



## vutla9992

paresh982 said:


> Dear Friends
> I have got PTE score, 86,85,81 and 76 in Writing, Reading, Listening and Speaking respectively. My points are 60. Shall i apply for EOI or these days 65 points are the cut-off?
> 
> I missed 70 points(additional 10 points due to 3 marks in Speaking) Should I reappear in the examination?? I am not sure whether i will get the same difficulty level questions.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can help.


Hi paresh,

you got good scores in PTE, It seems you can get better scores in next attempt, which will give you 20 points from PTE, better to try again, as you said now a days 65 became mandatory in PR particularly in IT applications. I had L-67, R-79, S-79 and w-65, could you suggest any tips to improve written discourse and writing part, I am poor in using punctuation, any writing tips plz suggest. All the best for your visa


----------



## rpalni

sharat47 said:


> Join E2language.com and they have the best teachers and methods to get a high score. They conduct mock tests online from Monday to Friday and also have webinars with methods for all pte tasks.


Thanks Sharat47 for reply.


----------



## azir

this is ridiculous !


----------



## zaback21

azir said:


> View attachment 74361
> 
> 
> this is ridiculous !


This sucks. Try again.

It looks like your essay mark is fine, but you losing marks on summarise spoken text, which is bringing your listening marks down. 

You need to improve your Pronunciation mark for Speaking and Grammar - this corresponds to Fill In The Blanks section for Reading. You will get it surely !


----------



## TEPTH-TEAM

*Clarification*

Dear Mr. Aboood,

We understand that you had a disappointing experience with us. We are an authorized Pearson Test of English Academic Test Center thus there are policies and guidelines specifically set out for all test centres with necessary actions we need to comply with. Along with this, we always try our best to make sure that every candidate who takes the exam in our center is comfortable, given the best possible testing environment and is treated equally. Our aim is to provide a positive experience for every test taker.

We apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced. Please do not hesitate to contact us should you require any further assistance or information.


Best Regards, 

TEPTH Admin





Abood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had pte academic exam in the below centre in the UAE
> 
> The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO, Dubai, ARE
> 
> Please be careful with them as they treat exam takers very bad and try to screw you and make you tensed purposely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anur4

zaback21 said:


> Your problem seems to be speaking, try improve Pronunciation and Oral Fluency, don't worry about content if 65 is your target.
> 
> In Listening and Reading, try target section that you will find easy like Write from Dictation, Fill in The Blanks and Grammar, etc and spend more time on those than other sections and then having to rush on your strong section.
> 
> You can improve Pronunciation and Fluency easily, same is not the case for Written Discourse, but you already got 65+ in Writing, so you have a very good chance of making 65 in the other 3. Good luck !


Thank you so much @zaback21.
I booked another exam on March.Now I have 1 month to practice,fingers crossed.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## tkbiswas

vutla9992 said:


> Hi paresh,
> 
> you got good scores in PTE, It seems you can get better scores in next attempt, which will give you 20 points from PTE, better to try again, as you said now a days 65 became mandatory in PR particularly in IT applications. I had L-67, R-79, S-79 and w-65, could you suggest any tips to improve written discourse and writing part, I am poor in using punctuation, any writing tips plz suggest. All the best for your visa


Hi,
In my last 2 attempts, I got 80 and 89 in writing and I always follow one essay template which I got sometimes back over the internet only. I believe it's a good template and you just have to fill it according to your essay topic and because of this I am getting this marks in writing. You might need to modify it a little bit on the go to match your specific essay type. Sharing it here if you need this. It's best suitable for advantage/disadvantage type of essays but I use it for any kind of essays.

(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________, my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument. 

(2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________. 

(3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________. 

(Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________.


Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## anur4

Hey guys,here I'm sharing some important resources for PTE exam practice.Hope this helps.
Cheers.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5EKT5bYCMMaVV9rNmhkVjdYeU0


----------



## anur4

Can someone please answer my question?
During the PTE-A "Speaking" section, even though I finished talking to the mic in "Read aloud" questions,I waited till "Completed" appears, before I click next.

But someone told me that I don't have to wait and I can just go to the next question as soon as I finish the talking in first question.Please advise.
Thanks alot.


----------



## tkbiswas

Hi all,
Took my 4th PTE-A today. Wanted to share a couple of questions which I remember.

1. 6-7 Repeat sentences were too easy and short in length but remaining was a little bit lengthy.
2. One familiar describe image(see attachment for the image)
3. One Retell lecture was about courses and training to prevent HIV. Another was about population-resource coordination
4. Summarise written text was about songbirds. Female songbirds also sing. Another was about a novelist.
5. Essay: Law can change human behaviour.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## Abood

TEPTH-TEAM said:


> Dear Mr. Aboood,
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that you had a disappointing experience with us. We are an authorized Pearson Test of English Academic Test Center thus there are policies and guidelines specifically set out for all test centres with necessary actions we need to comply with. Along with this, we always try our best to make sure that every candidate who takes the exam in our center is comfortable, given the best possible testing environment and is treated equally. Our aim is to provide a positive experience for every test taker.
> 
> 
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced. Please do not hesitate to contact us should you require any further assistance or information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> TEPTH Admin




These are not policies and guidelines. You just did draconian procedures which don't make us comfortable. 

I am still standing with my opinion in advising others not to go with u. I did another exam with JNS centre and I was very much comfortable. Therefore, I recommend guys in the UAE to avoid your services as alternatives are available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

anur4 said:


> Can someone please answer my question?
> During the PTE-A "Speaking" section, even though I finished talking to the mic in "Read aloud" questions,I waited till "Completed" appears, before I click next.
> 
> But someone told me that I don't have to wait and I can just go to the next question as soon as I finish the talking in first question.Please advise.
> Thanks alot.


Hi Anur,
Here in this forum, there are lots of people who did both the things and maximum of them concluded that clicking next button doesn't really matters. It will automatically close the mic after 3 seconds, if you keep calm, as they claim. And I guess no one has the exact idea what happens behind the scene. So, don't think about it, you will score a good mark. :thumb:


----------



## Pillow

Hello all,
Im currently still studying in WA Australia and im only graduating after one more year. If policies remain the same, in order to get visa 189, i reckon i would only have 55 marks with competent english. Only superior english can get me to 65.

I had done PTE a year ago for getting into uni, my score was L81, R71, S61, W80. Any ways or possibility for me to practice now for about a year before taking another test for visa application? Needa get all 79 above


----------



## shadyheikal

tkbiswas said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my last 2 attempts, I got 80 and 89 in writing and I always follow one essay template which I got sometimes back over the internet only. I believe it's a good template and you just have to fill it according to your essay topic and because of this I am getting this marks in writing. You might need to modify it a little bit on the go to match your specific essay type. Sharing it here if you need this. It's best suitable for advantage/disadvantage type of essays but I use it for any kind of essays.
> 
> 
> 
> (Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________, my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
> 
> 
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
> 
> 
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tapas




Hello friend
Thanks for your useful template 
If you can help us more on how to use & modify this template in different kinds of essays like pros and cons, advantages and disadvantages, opinion
Some ideas would be highly appreciated
Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas

shadyheikal said:


> Hello friend
> Thanks for your useful template
> If you can help us more on how to use & modify this template in different kinds of essays like pros and cons, advantages and disadvantages, opinion
> Some ideas would be highly appreciated
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The below one is for advantage and disadvantage of television:

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about (television and if it should be viewed as a positive or negative impact to society). While it is possible to claim that (television provides a source of entertainment to people), my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument. 
There are several reasons why (Television is considered to be disadvantageous to society). One of them is that (viewing of television can be a source of distraction in our life, turning away our focus from more important things in life). It can also be argued that (we tend to waste hours in front of the television instead of working on our goals and ambitions in life). It should also be taken into account that (children at a young age, spending too much time in front of the television, are missing out on opportunities for all around development). 
Those who argue for (Television) have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claim that (Television can be a good source of information to learn new things if used correctly). Then, there are concerns about (people not viewing television to be unaware of current events and latest news around the world). 
While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that (Television usage is best avoided or minimized as we should focus on other productive tasks instead). I would strongly recommend that (people view how much time they currently spend on watching Television and see how this time can be put to better use).

Again, I got this too over the internet, it's not mine but I followed this template always. Hope it helps.


----------



## anur4

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Anur,
> Here in this forum, there are lots of people who did both the things and maximum of them concluded that clicking next button doesn't really matters. It will automatically close the mic after 3 seconds, if you keep calm, as they claim. And I guess no one has the exact idea what happens behind the scene. So, don't think about it, you will score a good mark. :thumb:


Thank you so much  So I assume clicking the "next" button before "Completed" text appears is safe to do.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

anur4 said:


> Can someone please answer my question?
> During the PTE-A "Speaking" section, even though I finished talking to the mic in "Read aloud" questions,I waited till "Completed" appears, before I click next.
> 
> But someone told me that I don't have to wait and I can just go to the next question as soon as I finish the talking in first question.Please advise.
> Thanks alot.


This is not a problem


----------



## tkbiswas

anur4 said:


> Thank you so much  So I assume clicking the "next" button before "Completed" text appears is safe to do.


Yeah, always  because there is no point of waiting. But maybe there is no harm in waiting also. Pretty confusing


----------



## shadyheikal

tkbiswas said:


> The below one is for advantage and disadvantage of television:
> 
> 
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about (television and if it should be viewed as a positive or negative impact to society). While it is possible to claim that (television provides a source of entertainment to people), my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.
> 
> There are several reasons why (Television is considered to be disadvantageous to society). One of them is that (viewing of television can be a source of distraction in our life, turning away our focus from more important things in life). It can also be argued that (we tend to waste hours in front of the television instead of working on our goals and ambitions in life). It should also be taken into account that (children at a young age, spending too much time in front of the television, are missing out on opportunities for all around development).
> 
> Those who argue for (Television) have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claim that (Television can be a good source of information to learn new things if used correctly). Then, there are concerns about (people not viewing television to be unaware of current events and latest news around the world).
> 
> While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that (Television usage is best avoided or minimized as we should focus on other productive tasks instead). I would strongly recommend that (people view how much time they currently spend on watching Television and see how this time can be put to better use).
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I got this too over the internet, it's not mine but I followed this template always. Hope it helps.




Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anur4

tkbiswas said:


> Hi all,
> Took my 4th PTE-A today. Wanted to share a couple of questions which I remember.
> 
> 1. 6-7 Repeat sentences were too easy and short in length but remaining was a little bit lengthy.
> 2. One familiar describe image(see attachment for the image)
> 3. One Retell lecture was about courses and training to prevent HIV. Another was about population-resource coordination
> 4. Summarise written text was about songbirds. Female songbirds also sing. Another was about a novelist.
> 5. Essay: Law can change human behaviour.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas



Guys, I took the PTE exam last week from Sri Lanka and

above question
"4. Summarise written text was about songbirds. Female songbirds also sing."

was repeated in my test as well.

There were 2 essays for "Writing" section.
1. Games and team sports should be included in secondary school timetable.Do u agree or disagree? Discuss.
2. What is the most important invention among these? Computer,Antibiotics, etc.
Why. (Give your reasons)

For "Speaking" section - Describe img:
The given graphs were kind of similar to Mcmilan book tests.I remember I had 
a * graph about population among 3 countries.
* graph about temperature and rainfall.
* Comparison among a few countries with their rank for expenditure 
* And a timetable.


----------



## pkk0574

peter2017 said:


> My name in score report is first name and last name only. Can i change it to be full name (include middle name) as in passport?




You need to first update your details on your Pearson/PTE account. You have to send an email to Customer support of PTE, mentioning you want to update your name as per your passport and attach your passport copy. Once they do it, I believe your report is also updated in a couple of days. Please mention in your email that you want the same reflected on your report also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

anur4 said:


> Can someone please answer my question?
> During the PTE-A "Speaking" section, even though I finished talking to the mic in "Read aloud" questions,I waited till "Completed" appears, before I click next.
> 
> But someone told me that I don't have to wait and I can just go to the next question as soon as I finish the talking in first question.Please advise.
> Thanks alot.


Yes, you can click on next as soon as you are finished. I did that in my PTE.


----------



## Abood

Hi guys, 

Do u think write from dictation sentences can come in repeat sentence. 

I still remember some write from dictation sentences and I hope it might come in the exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

peter2017 said:


> My name in score report is first name and last name only. Can i change it to be full name (include middle name) as in passport?


Well you can request to PTE to have a name change. Well there was an option to put middle name when you created Pearson account, have a look if you update it or no.


----------



## zaback21

rka said:


> I am currently stranded at 50 points for my PR application and need 20 points from PTE-A
> 
> I took the scored mock test A and below is my score:
> S-83
> L-82
> R-62
> W-74
> 
> 
> I know I am struggling in reading right from the start but not really sure why the writing score is 74 although the score in grammar, vocab, spelling and written discourse is 90.
> 
> I am taking the test this Friday, can someone please guide to improve the reading score.


Well it seems like your fill in the blanks section is an issue. try work on that, that's what keeping your Reading and Writing Score low.


----------



## zaback21

anur4 said:


> Thank you so much @zaback21.
> I booked another exam on March.Now I have 1 month to practice,fingers crossed.
> I wish you all the best.


Thanks, good luck to you too !


----------



## zaback21

Pillow said:


> Hello all,
> Im currently still studying in WA Australia and im only graduating after one more year. If policies remain the same, in order to get visa 189, i reckon i would only have 55 marks with competent english. Only superior english can get me to 65.
> 
> I had done PTE a year ago for getting into uni, my score was L81, R71, S61, W80. Any ways or possibility for me to practice now for about a year before taking another test for visa application? Needa get all 79 above


Have a look at the materials here if you haven't already.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

Try improve Pronunciation and Oral Fluency to get the speaking mark up. it doesn't matter what you say, its how you say it - content doesn't matter much.

Try improve reading and you will be fine.


----------



## zaback21

tkbiswas said:


> Hi all,
> Took my 4th PTE-A today. Wanted to share a couple of questions which I remember.
> 
> 1. 6-7 Repeat sentences were too easy and short in length but remaining was a little bit lengthy.
> 2. One familiar describe image(see attachment for the image)
> 3. One Retell lecture was about courses and training to prevent HIV. Another was about population-resource coordination
> 4. Summarise written text was about songbirds. Female songbirds also sing. Another was about a novelist.
> 5. Essay: Law can change human behaviour.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas


Ha ha, I also got that HIV question and one Fill in the Blanks question from other materials. One similar Describe Image and that Compulsory Voting in Democracy/Australia as summarise written text. Even the essay was quite similar - Advantages and disadvantages of Social Media.


----------



## zaback21

tkbiswas said:


> Yeah, always  because there is no point of waiting. But maybe there is no harm in waiting also. Pretty confusing


According to exam instructions, you should wait before it says completed. But people have pressed next also and had no issues. I wait for it to say completed.


----------



## rka

zaback21 said:


> Well it seems like your fill in the blanks section is an issue. try work on that, that's what keeping your Reading and Writing Score low.


Yes agreed. The fill in the blanks -writing were extremely difficult in the scored mock test A.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys,

May I know how many Seconds/minutes allowed to answer the "Highlight the correct summary" Questions ?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> May I know how many Seconds/minutes allowed to answer the "Highlight the correct summary" Questions ?


It is cumulative time for listening section (except summarize spoken text). You get about 30-35 mins to complete all tasks. So you need to judicially spend time on each section so that you do not miss out the last questions.


----------



## tusshhar

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> May I know how many Seconds/minutes allowed to answer the "Highlight the correct summary" Questions ?


If I remember correctly, there is no separate time allocated to this task. You need to complete all tasks within given time, usually 45-55 mins. Under listening section only "Summarize spoken text" has 10 mins allocated to it, rest of the tasks have combined time that you need to manage.


----------



## Robin_Hood

sumitgupta22 said:


> It is cumulative time for listening section (except summarize spoken text). You get about 30-35 mins to complete all tasks. So you need to judicially spend time on each section so that you do not miss out the last questions.


Thanks Sumit !


----------



## Robin_Hood

tusshhar said:


> If I remember correctly, there is no separate time allocated to this task. You need to complete all tasks within given time, usually 45-55 mins. Under listening section only "Summarize spoken text" has 10 mins allocated to it, rest of the tasks have combined time that you need to manage.


Thanks Tush!


----------



## vutla9992

tkbiswas said:


> Hi,
> In my last 2 attempts, I got 80 and 89 in writing and I always follow one essay template which I got sometimes back over the internet only. I believe it's a good template and you just have to fill it according to your essay topic and because of this I am getting this marks in writing. You might need to modify it a little bit on the go to match your specific essay type. Sharing it here if you need this. It's best suitable for advantage/disadvantage type of essays but I use it for any kind of essays.
> 
> (Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________, my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tapas



Thanks for the halp


----------



## zaback21

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> May I know how many Seconds/minutes allowed to answer the "Highlight the correct summary" Questions ?


No time limit in listening on each part but rather the overall time except the summarise spoken text which are timed 7 mins each I think. 

Listening section is the most rushed section of all. I would say no more than 15-20s on that one if you want to finish all the listening section.


----------



## akshar123

Hi All,
If we place EOI by the end of Feb-2017 with 65 points, can we expect an invitation by the end of April -2017? by that time it will be 4 rounds of invitations, 2 each in March and April. I am applying with codes 261313 or 261312.
In PTE I have 65 in each module, with this I have 65 points, can I calm down expecting a invitation by April-2017 or should I take one more shot at PTE trying for 79 in each module?


----------



## aburaheel

As per the current trend of code 2613 with 65 points, you can expect the invitation between 4rth and 6th round.

Thanks.



akshar123 said:


> Hi All,
> If we place EOI by the end of Feb-2017 with 65 points, can we expect an invitation by the end of April -2017? by that time it will be 4 rounds of invitations, 2 each in March and April. I am applying with codes 261313 or 261312.
> In PTE I have 65 in each module, with this I have 65 points, can I calm down expecting a invitation by April-2017 or should I take one more shot at PTE trying for 79 in each module?


----------



## mceci

Hi All,
Anyone knows what means Successfully Delivery - On hold (I did the exam 23/01). In my first attempt, the report was straightforward.

Can be a problem? Anyone is in the same situation or have previous experience? I have read some post with very good marks after this status and others terrible...

Im so Nervous!!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## mceci

mceci said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone knows what means Successfully Delivery - On hold (I did the exam 23/01). In my first attempt, the report was straightforward.
> 
> Can be a problem? Anyone is in the same situation or have previous experience? I have read some post with very good marks after this status and others terrible...
> 
> Im so Nervous!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Now I login and I have the following error message; A program error occurred
01/24/2017 06:36:21.803 : www6.pearsonvue.com


----------



## tkbiswas

mceci said:


> Now I login and I have the following error message; A program error occurred
> 01/24/2017 06:36:21.803 : www6.pearsonvue.com


Same here. I am also waiting for my result. I took it yesterday morning 7:30am, so it's a high time to get the result published. I haven't received any mail also yet. Last time I received the mail at 5:41pm. 
May be Pearson site is down. Hope they will fix it soon.


----------



## tkbiswas

mceci said:


> Now I login and I have the following error message; A program error occurred
> 01/24/2017 06:36:21.803 : www6.pearsonvue.com


Hey did you check now? Now it's working fine but it's showing "taken - Scores not reportable". You should check your's also.


----------



## zaback21

tkbiswas said:


> Same here. I am also waiting for my result. I took it yesterday morning 7:30am, so it's a high time to get the result published. I haven't received any mail also yet. Last time I received the mail at 5:41pm.
> May be Pearson site is down. Hope they will fix it soon.


I gave my exam on 20th. Still waiting for it, no result.


----------



## mceci

tkbiswas said:


> Hey did you check now? Now it's working fine but it's showing "taken - Scores not reportable". You should check your's also.


Thanks! Now I can login but the status is Delivery Successful - On hold, the same as today afternoon. We have to wait... 

Do you know what means that?

Cheers


----------



## tkbiswas

zaback21 said:


> I gave my exam on 20th. Still waiting for it, no result.


Pathetic !! Did you hear something from any other forum member? Is it only with you or there are any other people also? Let see what happens to me, I will update here if I get any info.


----------



## tkbiswas

mceci said:


> Thanks! Now I can login but the status is Delivery Successful - On hold, the same as today afternoon. We have to wait...
> 
> Do you know what means that?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, have no idea about it. May be other members can help you with that. Many times heard this issue but no idea how it was solved. Sometimes they suggested to wait for 30 minutes and check again. All the best.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi All

I have two doubts:

1. Is there any negative marking in the test for wrong answers ??
2. In the summarize text section of the reading part what is the maximum word count permitted ?? what happens if we exceed that word count ?


----------



## zaback21

tkbiswas said:


> Pathetic !! Did you hear something from any other forum member? Is it only with you or there are any other people also? Let see what happens to me, I will update here if I get any info.


Well mine had system issue at my testing centre. But its been 2 days since its fixed, should have gotten it by now. Tomorrow will be 5th day and 3rd business day, but they usually give it within 24-30 hrs. Not sure, why it should take that long.


----------



## zaback21

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have two doubts:
> 
> 1. Is there any negative marking in the test for wrong answers ??
> 2. In the summarize text section of the reading part what is the maximum word count permitted ?? what happens if we exceed that word count ?


1. Negative marking only on select multiple answers section in Reading and Listening.

2. There is no summarize text section in Reading, but Writing. I don't think there is any word limit, but in Practice Test Plus it says between 5-75 words.


----------



## Abood

mceci said:


> Thanks! Now I can login but the status is Delivery Successful - On hold, the same as today afternoon. We have to wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what means that?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




It happened with me and it turned out that my test centre asked for more checks from Pearson staff regarding my identification presented to them. It could be the same reason or an error in system. I suggest that u call Pearson customer service centre. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Mine now says taken-scores reportable but the link says wait for the email. So might get it soon.


----------



## tkbiswas

zaback21 said:


> Well mine had system issue at my testing centre. But its been 2 days since its fixed, should have gotten it by now. Tomorrow will be 5th day and 3rd business day, but they usually give it within 24-30 hrs. Not sure, why it should take that long.


Yeah normally they mail within 30 hours, at least it my case it was like that, if there is no problem.


----------



## tkbiswas

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have two doubts:
> 
> 1. Is there any negative marking in the test for wrong answers ??
> 2. In the summarize text section of the reading part what is the maximum word count permitted ?? what happens if we exceed that word count ?


Hi Aamer,
As per Pearson guideline, there are negative marking for total 3 types of task.
1. Multiple choice select multiple answer- Reading
2. Multiple choice select multiple answer- Listening
3. Highlight incorrect word-Listening

For your second question:
Yes there is strict word count to be followed and for Summarize written text(Which is in writing section not reading) the word count should be 5-75. If you violate this then you will not get marks for the "Form" of the answer but you will get marks for content, vocabulary, grammar etc. And no doubt this low mark in form will decrease your writing score.

Regards,
Tapas


----------



## pkk0574

tkbiswas said:


> Pathetic !! Did you hear something from any other forum member? Is it only with you or there are any other people also? Let see what happens to me, I will update here if I get any info.




I think it is normal. Even I had taken the test on 26-Dec-16 and I received the report on 3-Jan-17. I had sent an email to customer support and they replied saying I need to wait for additional email when my score report is available. Don't worry, you should get it soon.

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends. I´d like to know whether the structure, grammar and the rest of my essay are correct. My aim is 65 for PTE. Please share your opinions, suggestions.
Thanks

Topic:Schools should prepare students for university rather than for work,' 
How far do you agree with this statement~ Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations

Working straight after school might be a difficult task for many students, however, some people support the opinion that schools have to prepare pupils for work instead of university. In my opinion, schools need to make the students ready for work rather than for university.

Firstly, not everyone has the opportunity to go to university due to the fact that it might be very expensive. In many countries young people cannot afford the study and therefore start to work straight after the school. For example, in my home country many people need to go work as soon as they finish the school to support their families.

Secondly, some of the jobs do not require special in depth knowledge from university. In other words, professions such as hairdresser, seller in a shop or waiter in a restaurant can be occupied right after the school. For instance, after finishing the school I earned my money as a waiter and the knowledge received at school was enough for it. 

In contrast, it is considered by many that schools should be concentrated on preparing the students for university. Furthermore, it is commonly believed that the university gives everyone the opportunity to learn a favorite profession, so young people can focus already at school on their goals. To take a clear example, pupils who are weak in economics should choose mathematics course at school in order to be well prepared for further study at the university.

To conclude, some people believe that students should rather be prepared for university after school in order to focus on their favorite profession. In my opinion, young generation should be ready for work as sometimes there is no opportunity for them for studying at university.


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends. I´d like to know whether the structure, grammar and the rest of my essay are correct. My aim is 65 for PTE. Please share your opinions, suggestions.
> Thanks
> 
> Topic:Schools should prepare students for university rather than for work,'
> How far do you agree with this statement~ Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations
> 
> Working straight after school might be a difficult task for many students, however, some people support the opinion that schools have to prepare pupils for work instead of university. In my opinion, schools need to make the students ready for work rather than for university.
> 
> Firstly *(get rid of Firstly and Secondly - it doesn't sound formal. Instead use First of all or don't use any 1st or 2nd at all)*, not everyone has the opportunity to go to *the* university due to the fact that it might be very expensive. In many countries*,* young people cannot afford the study*,* and therefore start*s* to work straight after the school. For example, in my home country*,* *many (delete)* people need to go *to* work as soon as they finish *the (delete)*school to support their *families* *family*.
> 
> *Secondly*, some of the jobs do not require special in depth knowledge from *the* university. *In other words,* *For example,* professions such as hairdresser, seller in a shop or waiter in a restaurant can be occupied right after *the *school. For instance, after finishing the school*,* I earned *my* money as a waiter and the knowledge received at school was enough for it. (Rephrase like - The knowledge I learned at school was enough to perform my job as waiter after school.)
> 
> In contrast, it is considered by many that schools should *be concentrated-should concentrate* on preparing the students for university. Furthermore, it is *commonly believed - a common believe* that the university gives everyone the opportunity to learn *a favorite-their chosen* profession, so young people can focus already at school on their goals. *To take a clear example - A good example is*pupils who are weak in economics*,* should choose mathematics *course *at school in order to be well prepared for further study at the university.
> 
> To conclude, some people believe that students should *rather be* prepare*d* for university after school in order to focus on their *favorite-chosen* profession. *In my opinion,-repetition, use "I think,"* young generation should be ready for work *as sometimes there is-as there might be* no opportunity for them *for studying at-"to go to the" or "to study at the"* university.


Have a look at my corrections.


----------



## Fazil3

Once done, I guess we can click 'Next' button for read-aloud and repeat sentence tasks, but not for the describe image and re-tell lecture items right? I think the latter needs at least 37-39 seconds of talking.

In between, I am really sad that you have lost points for age in this close quarter for 189 invites. May I know what is your year of birth?




sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes, you can click on next as soon as you are finished. I did that in my PTE.


----------



## SKILL

chamomilesix said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to thank you all for your tips and supports.
> 
> I took my test yesterday and I just got my test results today. I scored L 90 R 90 W 89 S 90
> 
> Thanks guys, you have no idea how much you guys have helped me


Hi Chamomilesix,

I saw you got very good scored in PTE.

Can you please help me for PTE study material ?

Thanks


----------



## aamer.gr81

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Aamer,
> As per Pearson guideline, there are negative marking for total 3 types of task.
> 1. Multiple choice select multiple answer- Reading
> 2. Multiple choice select multiple answer- Listening
> 3. Highlight incorrect word-Listening
> 
> For your second question:
> Yes there is strict word count to be followed and for Summarize written text(Which is in writing section not reading) the word count should be 5-75. If you violate this then you will not get marks for the "Form" of the answer but you will get marks for content, vocabulary, grammar etc. And no doubt this low mark in form will decrease your writing score.
> 
> Regards,
> Tapas


Hi Tapas,

Appreciate your informative reply.

Thanks


----------



## arvindm

*Attempting PTE in Feb'17 need most repeated essays for writing*

Good Day Friends,
I am taking PTE exam in 2nd week of Feb'17, Could you please suggest me...some of the most repeated/asked essays in PTE.

Please let me know, some of the best tips from your end too

Thanks for your comprehensions,


----------



## tkbiswas

arvindm said:


> Good Day Friends,
> I am taking PTE exam in 2nd week of Feb'17, Could you please suggest me...some of the most repeated/asked essays in PTE.
> 
> Please let me know, some of the best tips from your end too
> 
> Thanks for your comprehensions,


Hi Arvindm,
Check the attached file for the list of repeated essays.


----------



## arvindm

Thank you very much 



tkbiswas said:


> Hi Arvindm,
> Check the attached file for the list of repeated essays.


----------



## Ptera

zaback21 said:


> Have a look at my corrections.


Thanks a lot for your corrections. Do you think that my structure is correct for an opinion essay?


----------



## rpalni

Hi Chamomilesix,

Please help me too for PTE study material ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Thanks a lot for your corrections. Do you think that my structure is correct for an opinion essay?


Your structure is fine, but your coherence is not. Hence, your Written Discourse and Grammar mark might be low. If your aim is 65, you might be fine. For 79, a little improvement is required.


----------



## ozbound2k

Hello every one
For questions , which says discuss the topic, should we discuss both side of topic, or should chose one side and present arguments in favor of that argument.

e.g. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss

In this case should we first discuss both advantages and disadvantages and come to a conclusion 
OR
we should take a position , say I chose company should take suggestions from employees and then give arguments supporting it and finally providing a conclusion

Thanks


----------



## sursrk

ozbound2k said:


> Hello every one
> For questions , which says discuss the topic, should we discuss both side of topic, or should chose one side and present arguments in favor of that argument.
> 
> e.g. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 
> In this case should we first discuss both advantages and disadvantages and come to a conclusion
> OR
> we should take a position , say I chose company should take suggestions from employees and then give arguments supporting it and finally providing a conclusion
> 
> Thanks


I am also waiting to have reply on that by our experts here!


----------



## mianjahangir

sursrk said:


> I am also waiting to have reply on that by our experts here!


i strongly suggest that you should only take one side and discuss it in detai, do not worry about content, try to emphasize on related words and vocabulary, when i reached 85 i only used one example and one quote and tried to use as unique words as i could. content wise i did not write a good essay


----------



## mianjahangir

e.g. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss

In this case should we first discuss both advantages and disadvantages and come to a conclusion;

in this case advantages are not asked, you need to take one side and that is company officials should take employees suggestion which will help boosting their confidence and it will also benefit in making more profit. blah blah  just take one side give one example and dont worry about content


----------



## chamomilesix

SKILL said:


> Hi Chamomilesix,
> 
> I saw you got very good scored in PTE.
> 
> Can you please help me for PTE study material ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi There,

Do you mean you require study materials? 

I procured mine from existing resources (e.g. PTE books, sample tests, E2, this thread, etc.)


----------



## mianjahangir

Do not worry about material, try to use this format.

introduction

genereal information about topic. paraphrase the topic. your stance and two reasons how you support your stance. 

body 1 :

use first reason of your intro. explain it a bit further. give example. relate this example with the topic and your stance.

body 2 :

use second reasons and repeat all body 1 material in this.

conclucion:

in conclusion, because of reason one and two it is evident or clear about topic.


That is all


----------



## downUnderTheHood

How long is PTE Score valid for? I'm currently studying in Australia and plan to apply for 189 next Feb/March after completing the professional year program. I'm currently studying IT and the score for my age will only be 25 so I desperately need to get 20 points from English. Should I start giving PTE exams now so that I'll have necessary score when lodging the 189/190 application? I recently took 2 practice tests and got decent result so I'm somewhat eager to try the real thing.


----------



## mianjahangir

well if you have decent scores in practice tests then i am sure you will be able to get what you are looking for, give it a go, the scores are valid for 2 years  so you will be fine.


----------



## roni.patel

mianjahangir said:


> well if you have decent scores in practice tests then i am sure you will be able to get what you are looking for, give it a go, the scores are valid for 2 years  so you will be fine.


Any English language test is valid for 36 months for AUS visa


----------



## mianjahangir

roni.patel said:


> Any English language test is valid for 36 months for AUS visa


you are right to some extent, but this is what certificate says. valid for next two years.


----------



## zaback21

Anyone got their PTE-A result given after 20th Jan ? I am still waiting for my 20th Jan result


----------



## tkbiswas

zaback21 said:


> Anyone got their PTE-A result given after 20th Jan ? I am still waiting for my 20th Jan result


Hey zaback,
I'm also waiting from 23rd morning!! Then, is it the case that from 20th Jan no one received their result? 

Anyone else in this list??


----------



## downUnderTheHood

OK I'll book the test now. I got R-75 W-79 S-90 L-90 in practice test 1 and got R-83 W-82 L-90 S-87 in practice test 2. How does the enabling skills score affect the overall score? I only got 42 in Spelling and Grammar so I don't think it had any impact on overall score.


----------



## mianjahangir

downUnderTheHood said:


> OK I'll book the test now. I got R-75 W-79 S-90 L-90 in practice test 1 and got R-83 W-82 L-90 S-87 in practice test 2. How does the enabling skills score affect the overall score? I only got 42 in Spelling and Grammar so I don't think it had any impact on overall score.


Overall it does not impact much on your scores, for example, i got 85 in writing and in written discourse i only got 50.

i am sure you will get 80 plus, i only managed to get 75 in practice tests.


----------



## zaback21

tkbiswas said:


> Hey zaback,
> I'm also waiting from 23rd morning!! Then, is it the case that from 20th Jan no one received their result?
> 
> Anyone else in this list??


Just got the Result, 

L90 R83 S89 W90

My Points now are 65 and 70 for 189 and 190. But I think its a little too late to get my invitation this year, a very slim chance but lets see how it goes.


----------



## mandy2137

zaback21 said:


> Just got the Result,
> 
> L90 R83 S89 W90
> 
> My Points now are 65 and 70 for 189 and 190. But I think its a little too late to get my invitation this year, a very slim chance but lets see how it goes.


Congrats, 

Why it is too late to get invitation? If you apply with 65 points, I think there should not be an issue to get invitation this year.


----------



## zaback21

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Why it is too late to get invitation? If you apply with 65 points, I think there should not be an issue to get invitation this year.


Well my subject is almost filled up. The current wait time is 1 month 24 days. I have at most 2 month and 10 days and its increasing every 14 days when invitations are sent. If it stays at 1 month 24 days, then I might have a chance. Lets hope for the best !


----------



## ari_houser

In my experience, the PTE-A could be easier, specifically because it removes the human bias when it comes to the speaking part. You are basically reading stuff out to a computer instead of being interviewed by a human being.


----------



## zaback21

ari_houser said:


> In my experience, the PTE-A could be easier, specifically because it removes the human bias when it comes to the speaking part. You are basically reading stuff out to a computer instead of being interviewed by a human being.


That's exactly the reason why PTE-A is better. Same goes for Writing and this is why Speaking and Writing in IELTS is so hard.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> ari_houser said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, the PTE-A could be easier, specifically because it removes the human bias when it comes to the speaking part. You are basically reading stuff out to a computer instead of being interviewed by a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the reason why PTE-A is better. Same goes for Writing and this is why Speaking and Writing in IELTS is so hard.
Click to expand...

Very true.


----------



## sultan_azam

zaback21 said:


> Just got the Result,
> 
> L90 R83 S89 W90
> 
> My Points now are 65 and 70 for 189 and 190. But I think its a little too late to get my invitation this year, a very slim chance but lets see how it goes.


awesome scores


----------



## zaback21

sultan_azam said:


> awesome scores


Thanks mate !


----------



## rhassan

I got my result today. I scored very low score, 58. It's even lower than my mock tests. I scored 78 in mock test B. I was ill so i couldn't do better but i was still expecting good scores in writing and listening. 

I am reappearing in 5 days, my target is 79. Please suggest what should I do.


----------



## Sun S

Hi All 
I appeared for pte academic on 21st January and not received the result yet. It says Delivery successful - on hold.
I have two pte Web accounts, is it causes any problem?
And will there be any impact to scores if the result is delayed.
please share your experience if faced the same issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rka

zaback21 said:


> Just got the Result,
> 
> L90 R83 S89 W90
> 
> My Points now are 65 and 70 for 189 and 190. But I think its a little too late to get my invitation this year, a very slim chance but lets see how it goes.



Congratulations. I am taking the test tomorrow let's see how it goes.


----------



## zaback21

rka said:


> Congratulations. I am taking the test tomorrow let's see how it goes.


Good luck mate !


----------



## zaback21

Sun S said:


> Hi All
> I appeared for pte academic on 21st January and not received the result yet. It says Delivery successful - on hold.
> I have two pte Web accounts, is it causes any problem?
> And will there be any impact to scores if the result is delayed.
> please share your experience if faced the same issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well I gave exam on 20th and only received the result yesterday. So, maybe today is your day ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

zaback21 said:


> Just got the Result,
> 
> L90 R83 S89 W90
> 
> My Points now are 65 and 70 for 189 and 190. But I think its a little too late to get my invitation this year, a very slim chance but lets see how it goes.


If there are some big rounds for 190 in nsw you do have strong chances especially when you got Superior English.


----------



## zaback21

Rab nawaz said:


> If there are some big rounds for 190 in nsw you do have strong chances especially when you got Superior English.


Thanks mate. Lets hope for the best !


----------



## sursrk

*Help me out!*



zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate !


Hi Bro,

I have PM you. Can you please do something for me. I took a PTE date again on 08/02/2017.


----------



## chirufairbug

*Pte-a*

I have taken PTE-A date for 30th January. Which book should i revise now, Macmillan, Kelly and Offline practice test?


----------



## zaback21

chirufairbug said:


> I have taken PTE-A date for 30th January. Which book should i revise now, Macmillan, Kelly and Offline practice test?


MacMillan.


----------



## chirufairbug

zaback21 said:


> MacMillan.


Thankyou for your concern.


----------



## punitsolanki

Where can I get free mock test for PTE to know my scores, the forum talks about mock test 1 and 2, where can I write this ?


----------



## zaback21

punitsolanki said:


> Where can I get free mock test for PTE to know my scores, the forum talks about mock test 1 and 2, where can I write this ?


It's $35 each. You can buy from Pearson.


----------



## ozbound2k

mianjahangir said:


> i strongly suggest that you should only take one side and discuss it in detai, do not worry about content, try to emphasize on related words and vocabulary, when i reached 85 i only used one example and one quote and tried to use as unique words as i could. content wise i did not write a good essay


Thanks much for advice


----------



## mianjahangir

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks much for advice


you are always welcome


----------



## Singh85

zaback21 said:


> Just got the Result,
> 
> L90 R83 S89 W90
> 
> My Points now are 65 and 70 for 189 and 190. But I think its a little too late to get my invitation this year, a very slim chance but lets see how it goes.


Good scores mate, and best wishes for rest of journey.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

rhassan said:


> I got my result today. I scored very low score, 58. It's even lower than my mock tests. I scored 78 in mock test B. I was ill so i couldn't do better but i was still expecting good scores in writing and listening.
> 
> I am reappearing in 5 days, my target is 79. Please suggest what should I do.


Mate, the main thing is confidence while giving examination. So stay calm and give your best. 
Good luck

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## mianjahangir

Singh85 said:


> Mate, the main thing is confidence while giving examination. So stay calm and give your best.
> Good luck
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


I agree, confidence and be stress free, always take optional break and drink water. You need to be fresh and calm. After preparing obviously


----------



## rka

I took the PTE test today in Auckland NorthTech center, it was stressful and energy sapping. There were around 11 candidates and speaking section gets all the more difficult due to this, everyone starts speaking at the same time. One more important thing that I did was I did not start until I was comfortable with the noise & I took my time to adjust the microphone. Though a couple of times I was losing concentration, especially in repeat sentence due to the voice coming from everywhere.

Speaking was moderate to easy, some of the repeat sentences were too long and 2 graphs were map chart which was difficult to explain.Otherwise, it was good.

Writing was moderate easy again, but it has always been problematic for me and I don't think I did well in this section. Essay was about extreme sports.

Reading was relatively easy but the time was not sufficient to do all of them hence I had to rush through the section.

Took a ten-minute break had some water and splashed some on the face.

Listening: This was the easiest and one of my fav.

Hoping for the best outcome. Fingers crossed & all the best to others.


----------



## mianjahangir

rka said:


> I took the PTE test today in Auckland NorthTech center, it was stressful and energy sapping. There were around 11 candidates and speaking section gets all the more difficult due to this, everyone starts speaking at the same time. One more important thing that I did was I did not start until I was comfortable with the noise & I took my time to adjust the microphone. Though a couple of times I was losing concentration, especially in repeat sentence due to the voice coming from everywhere.
> 
> Speaking was moderate to easy, some of the repeat sentences were too long and 2 graphs were map chart which was difficult to explain.Otherwise, it was good.
> 
> Writing was moderate easy again, but it has always been problematic for me and I don't think I did well in this section.
> 
> Reading was relatively easy but the time was not sufficient to do all of them hence I had to rush through the section.
> 
> 
> Took a ten-minute break had some water and splashed some on the face.
> 
> Listening: This was the easiest and one of my fav.
> 
> Hoping for the best outcome. Fingers crossed & all the best to others.


Best of luck, hope you will get the result what you want.


----------



## loks26

Hi guys, 

I have the official guide for PTE Academic which I want to give away. I stay in Bangalore (Koramangala). Please let me know if you need it.


----------



## aumelb1

Good day Guys!I had my PTE attempt yesterday (2nd attempt).I realised that it was way too harder than the previous taken one.

In retell lecture (speaking) especially : 
It came with a sophisticated graph and the speaker was not that clear.

Reading : First task was filling the blanks (endless around 6-7) and those who followed the official guide of PTE sequence of tasks may find the time ticking really fast.

Waiting for score....

Any ideas about the PTE who took these days ??
Thanks , Aumelb1


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Good luck mate !


Bro , how did you get really high scores?What's your secret?Any templates to follow?
Thanks,


----------



## Sun S

zaback21 said:


> Well I gave exam on 20th and only received the result yesterday. So, maybe today is your day ?


Thanks zaback21.

I haven't got my result yet. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozbound2k

Hi Guys

Received my results for PTE-A today 83/81/77/86 - L/R/S/W -Overall79

Is there any provision of appealing , and is there any chance I might get 79 in speaking ? Or appearing again is the only option?


----------



## zaback21

ozbound2k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Received my results for PTE-A today 83/81/77/86 - L/R/S/W -Overall79
> 
> Is there any provision of appealing , and is there any chance I might get 79 in speaking ? Or appearing again is the only option?


Appeal is a waste of time and money. Use that money to retake the test in like 5-7 days and get 79 in all. What's your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation mark ?


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Bro , how did you get really high scores?What's your secret?Any templates to follow?
> Thanks,


Hi,

Have a look at the links. These are what I used.


*Read and Practice :*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...GVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Xl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdW...Y2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT...XSYskCQ/videos

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWw...7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA...-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmf...Wm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvS...WhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6W...IZnAs2w/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0H...kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Search google for essays !

Good luck !


----------



## zaback21

Sun S said:


> Thanks zaback21.
> 
> I haven't got my result yet. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Let us know when you get it.


----------



## ozbound2k

zaback21 said:


> Appeal is a waste of time and money. Use that money to retake the test in like 5-7 days and get 79 in all. What's your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation mark ?


Ok, thanks for advice, I guess I should take exam again in a week.

I think I screwed up big time in starting in repeat sentence(something about which I was pretty confident)... missed a couple of words and got nervous. Though in re tell lecture regained senses, I think that saved my day 

Oral Fluency - 76
Pronunciation - 57


----------



## aumelb1

I've just got my result...Honestly speaking, I never expected this : 
L:71
R:67
S:71
W:75
Overall: 70!!!

This was the toughest test ever and Guys who say it is easy are wrong!!!
Guys who would like to improve the SPEAKING PART: 
FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION ARE MUST !!! IF YOU MUMBLE or STUTTER for 1 or 2 times consider your scores are down drastically!!!
AGAIN FOR THOSE WHO WANNA GET PERFECT SCORE LIKE 80, DO NOT MUMBLE OR STUTTER!

FOR WRITING TEMPLATE : ASK ME ,
FOR RETELL LECTURE TEMPLATE: ASK ME (MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO GO ALONG WITH TEMPLATE+ YOUR KEY POINTS WITH DATES OR NAMES!!!)
FOR DESCRIBE IMAGE ADVICE AVAILABLE : ASK ME, (for this, you will produce the fluency and pronunciation).

I was not aiming for 79+ but for 69+ ,and yet I even struggled to have 69!.Give it a go for 1-2 months preparation.


----------



## ozbound2k

zaback21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> 
> *Read and Practice :*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...GVVM0diMTlRbHM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Xl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdW...Y2w2yqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT...XSYskCQ/videos
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWw...7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA...-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmf...Wm68Tbg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvS...WhAhoAg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6W...IZnAs2w/videos
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0H...kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> Search google for essays !
> 
> Good luck !


Can you recheck these links, there ".." in between, resulting in non existent urls


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> I've just got my result...Honestly speaking, I never expected this :
> L:71
> R:67
> S:71
> W:75
> Overall: 70!!!
> 
> This was the toughest test ever and Guys who say it is easy are wrong!!!
> Guys who would like to improve the SPEAKING PART:
> FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION ARE MUST !!! IF YOU MUMBLE or STUTTER for 1 or 2 times consider your scores are down drastically!!!
> AGAIN FOR THOSE WHO WANNA GET PERFECT SCORE LIKE 80, DO NOT MUMBLE OR STUTTER!
> 
> FOR WRITING TEMPLATE : ASK ME ,
> FOR RETELL LECTURE TEMPLATE: ASK ME (MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO GO ALONG WITH TEMPLATE+ YOUR KEY POINTS WITH DATES OR NAMES!!!)
> FOR DESCRIBE IMAGE ADVICE AVAILABLE : ASK ME, (for this, you will produce the fluency and pronunciation).
> 
> I was not aiming for 79+ but for 69+ ,and yet I even struggled to have 69!.Give it a go for 1-2 months preparation.


Congrats ! I guess your invite is around the corner unless its Accounting or Auditor.


----------



## aumelb1

ozbound2k said:


> Ok, thanks for advice, I guess I should take exam again in a week.
> 
> I think I screwed up big time in starting in repeat sentence(something about which I was pretty confident)... missed a couple of words and got nervous. Though in re tell lecture regained senses, I think that saved my day
> 
> Oral Fluency - 76
> Pronunciation - 57



Be an actor !Rehearse some tongue twisters! Have some intonation as well!


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! I guess your invite is around the corner unless its Accounting or Auditor.


Bro , I have Telecom Specialisation which is 60 points entrance!!!I guess, once I filled the EOI today I will be able to get it on the 1st Feb or 14 th.
Quota for Telecom is not much filled. 600 out 1000 only.


----------



## zaback21

ozbound2k said:


> Can you recheck these links, there ".." in between, resulting in non existent urls





> My bad. Copy pasting the post didn't work.


Hi,

These are what I used.

*Read and Practice :*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Search google for essays !

Good luck !


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Bro , I have Telecom Specialisation which is 60 points entrance!!!I guess, once I filled the EOI today I will be able to get it on the 1st Feb or 14 th.
> Quota for Telecom is not much filled. 600 out 1000 only.


You will get it on 1st Feb.


----------



## zaback21

ozbound2k said:


> Ok, thanks for advice, I guess I should take exam again in a week.
> 
> I think I screwed up big time in starting in repeat sentence(something about which I was pretty confident)... missed a couple of words and got nervous. Though in re tell lecture regained senses, I think that saved my day
> 
> Oral Fluency - 76
> Pronunciation - 57


I had exactly the same problem you had with Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. Then I read the experience of people giving tests, I realise computer can't tell what you saying but how you saying and that's what it cares.

My tips would be to go to youtube and try pronunciation. In the exam, speak at a steady pace, you speak too fast and computer won't understand what you saying, you lose mark. Say less but better. And try be an actor as the other guy said, move your hand and try give a delivery like its your audition for theatre.

And most importantly, keep your microphone *above your nose* and this helped me get 89.

*I used these for speaking. *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos - Her tips are the best.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos


*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> I had exactly the same problem you had with Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. Then I read the experience of people giving tests, I realise computer can't tell what you saying but how you saying and that's what it cares.
> 
> My tips would be to go to youtube and try pronunciation. In the exam, speak at a steady pace, you speak too fast and computer won't understand what you saying, you lose mark. Say less but better. And try be an actor as the other guy said, move your hand and try give a delivery like its your audition for theatre.
> 
> And most importantly, keep your microphone *above your nose* and this helped me get 89.
> 
> *I used these for speaking. *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos - Her tips are the best.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg


BRO!AS for the Placement of the Microphone, I used this trick on the 1 st attempt and had poor results (48 speaking),so MY ADVICE JUST PLACE IT WHERE YOUR VOICE WILL BE Clear and make sure there is no background noise, as it affected my 1st attempt.
SO BE Scrupulous with testing your voice .


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> BRO!AS for the Placement of the Microphone, I used this trick on the 1 st attempt and had poor results (48 speaking),so MY ADVICE JUST PLACE IT WHERE YOUR VOICE WILL BE Clear and make sure there is no background noise, as it affected my 1st attempt.
> SO BE Scrupulous with testing your voice .


Well I put it on my forehead this time and got 89. But, yes put it out of interference with your breathing as that causes you to lose a lot of mark. I prefer above nose, as then no breathing noise can interfere.


----------



## ozbound2k

zaback21 said:


> I had exactly the same problem you had with Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. Then I read the experience of people giving tests, I realise computer can't tell what you saying but how you saying and that's what it cares.
> 
> My tips would be to go to youtube and try pronunciation. In the exam, speak at a steady pace, you speak too fast and computer won't understand what you saying, you lose mark. Say less but better. And try be an actor as the other guy said, move your hand and try give a delivery like its your audition for theatre.
> 
> And most importantly, keep your microphone *above your nose* and this helped me get 89.
> 
> *I used these for speaking. *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos - Her tips are the best.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg


Thanks much mate.. I will follow these links... will give exam next week again probably


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Well I put it on my forehead this time and got 89. But, yes put it out of interference with your breathing as that causes you to lose a lot of mark. I prefer above nose, as then no breathing noise can interfere.


BRO, it is so hilarious when you said you put it on your forehead. Try different poses as well haha)))


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> BRO, it is so hilarious when you said you put it on your forehead. Try different poses as well haha)))


Lol !


----------



## visaielts

hi link not working


----------



## sam2027

Hi,

Recently I had appeared for PTE A exam and fell one mark shot in speaking and listening from my target 65+. 

My score S-64, W-68, R-65, L-64

Oral Fluency 64, Grammar 77, Pronunciation 68, Spelling 49, Vocabulary 59, Written discourse 79

I thought I did well in speaking and listening section, to my horror result says otherwise. My weak area were writing and reading, which I have managed.

Do you think the Oral Fluency impacted my score ? If yes, how to overcome this. 

Can you please tell me how should I go about with the preparation to score high in speaking and listening section ? I had gone through most of the tips & tricks and watched several youtube videos.

I want to be eligible for 189. My agent is suggesting me that I should file for EOI for State sponsor (currently I have 55pts + 5pts state) and after retaking my test (65+) I can update the score in EOI. And I will also be eligible for 189. Is that true ? Someone please confirm if this the right way to go ahead and if this is possible.


ANZSCO Code: 2631111
Age 30 years: 30 points
Total exp: 5 yrs 10 points
Education: : 15 points


----------



## gavathiru

*PTE A Re-score*

Hi All,

I just took PTE and my results are :

Communicative Skills
Listening 81
Reading 77
Speaking 90
Writing 75

Enabling Skills
Grammar 85
Oral Fluency 81
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 17
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 79

Overall Score 79

The Spelling section alone has very low score , i am planning to go for a rescore as i strongly fell there was some issue as my spellings couldn't have gone wrong to such a bad level.

I've read that rescore applies to open ended written answers. Any chance of it increasing my reading scores too?

Any body faced this issue ? if yes did you go for rescore and did you get a positive outcome?


----------



## asifzia11

Dear members,

Anybody has writing template which must ensure 65 in writing sections. Please upload any of you have writing template. It would be very kind of you. I know that here some people achieved more than 65. Please share your experience.


----------



## zaback21

sam2027 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I had appeared for PTE A exam and fell one mark shot in speaking and listening from my target 65+.
> 
> My score S-64, W-68, R-65, L-64
> 
> Oral Fluency 64, Grammar 77, Pronunciation 68, Spelling 49, Vocabulary 59, Written discourse 79
> 
> I thought I did well in speaking and listening section, to my horror result says otherwise. My weak area were writing and reading, which I have managed.
> 
> Do you think the Oral Fluency impacted my score ? If yes, how to overcome this.
> 
> Can you please tell me how should I go about with the preparation to score high in speaking and listening section ? I had gone through most of the tips & tricks and watched several youtube videos.
> 
> I want to be eligible for 189. My agent is suggesting me that I should file for EOI for State sponsor (currently I have 55pts + 5pts state) and after retaking my test (65+) I can update the score in EOI. And I will also be eligible for 189. Is that true ? Someone please confirm if this the right way to go ahead and if this is possible.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 2631111
> Age 30 years: 30 points
> Total exp: 5 yrs 10 points
> Education: : 15 points


Try improve your Spelling, as this is the reason why your listening score was less than that of 65. This leads to Summarise Spoken Test and Write From Dictation, which you probably needs to improve. 

Same goes for Oral Fluency and Pronunciation for Speaking.

And yes, file EOI for 190 Visa. When you get more mark in PTE, update and get direct invite to 189. At 65 points, you can then unselect 190 too.


----------



## zaback21

gavathiru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just took PTE and my results are :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 81
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 75
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 85
> Oral Fluency 81
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 17
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Overall Score 79
> 
> The Spelling section alone has very low score , i am planning to go for a rescore as i strongly fell there was some issue as my spellings couldn't have gone wrong to such a bad level.
> 
> I've read that rescore applies to open ended written answers. Any chance of it increasing my reading scores too?
> 
> Any body faced this issue ? if yes did you go for rescore and did you get a positive outcome?


Can't advise you on rescore. Yes, your Spelling seems awfully out of radar, but then it probably won't improve your Reading as Reading has no Spelling enabling section. It will definitely take your Writing above 79, but not sure if it will have any impact whatsoever on Reading.


----------



## memoalex

hi can you please share with me your templates and thanks in advance


----------



## nishish

gavathiru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just took PTE and my results are :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 81
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 75
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 85
> Oral Fluency 81
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 17
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Overall Score 79
> 
> The Spelling section alone has very low score , i am planning to go for a rescore as i strongly fell there was some issue as my spellings couldn't have gone wrong to such a bad level.
> 
> I've read that rescore applies to open ended written answers. Any chance of it increasing my reading scores too?
> 
> Any body faced this issue ? if yes did you go for rescore and did you get a positive outcome?


Even I have the same problem. I got my result today. It is L-75 R-90 S-90 W-73.
All of the enabling scores are near or above 80 except spelling which is 49. I normally don't make so many spelling errors. Baffled by the result but have to give it again I guess. No option. Anyways good luck to you too mate.


----------



## asifzia11

There has been a long debate and confusion about reading and listening multiple choice multiple questions answers. Some people think it is better to just select one answer to get 1 correct mark while other people suggesting even if you choose 1 answer you 'll receive 0 for not choosing other correct options.

My concern is try to find both answer or just stick with 1 correct answer. Anyone can clearly this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nishish

*Pte academic*

Hi friends,
I gave Pte academic exam recently at the Nirman Vihar center recently. My scores are-
L-75
R-90
S-90
W-73

I need to give the exam again as I need 79+ in all. The Nirman Vihar center in now closed. It shows me three more centers. Yusuf sarai, kailash colony and noida. Can anyone suggest me which center to book among them? Someone told me that Yusuf sarai center is not good. If any of you guys have given the exam at any of these centers and can share any positive/ negative experience, it will really helpful for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

nishish said:


> Even I have the same problem. I got my result today. It is L-75 R-90 S-90 W-73.
> All of the enabling scores are near or above 80 except spelling which is 49. I normally don't make so many spelling errors. Baffled by the result but have to give it again I guess. No option. Anyways good luck to you too mate.


Try writing on textpad or else where there's no automatic spelling check software (don't use MS Word). Writing on Computer and hand are totally different thing and this might be your reason for low Spelling Mark.


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> There has been a long debate and confusion about reading and listening multiple choice multiple questions answers. Some people think it is better to just select one answer to get 1 correct mark while other people suggesting even if you choose 1 answer you 'll receive 0 for not choosing other correct options.
> 
> My concern is try to find both answer or just stick with 1 correct answer. Anyone can clearly this. Thanks in advance.


Debate ? People are hilarious. You only select the correct answer. Choosing incorrect answer will lead to negative marking. Hence, its better to select the 1 correct answer or none at all. At least you get 1, rather than choose two and lose your 1 mark also.


----------



## desiaussie

asifzia11 said:


> There has been a long debate and confusion about reading and listening multiple choice multiple questions answers. Some people think it is better to just select one answer to get 1 correct mark while other people suggesting even if you choose 1 answer you 'll receive 0 for not choosing other correct options.
> 
> My concern is try to find both answer or just stick with 1 correct answer. Anyone can clearly this. Thanks in advance.


In multiple choice questions, there are a minimum of 2 correct answers and a maximum of 3. You should choose atleast 2 to score. Not choosing the correct answers yield into -1. So if you only choose one correct answer, your score becomes 0, and also, 0 is the lowest you can score in multiple choice questions.

For help in attempting multiple choice questions, please visit the e2 language website.


----------



## rka

I received my scores today and I am gutted, just missed out by 1 mark in Reading and Writing, does re-valuation makes sense?
Here are my scores:
Speaking 89
Reading 78
Writing 78
Listening 83
Grammar 70
Oral Fluency 78
Pronunciation 73
Spelling 76
Vocabulary 90
Written discourse 56


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> There has been a long debate and confusion about reading and listening multiple choice multiple questions answers. Some people think it is better to just select one answer to get 1 correct mark while other people suggesting even if you choose 1 answer you 'll receive 0 for not choosing other correct options.
> 
> My concern is try to find both answer or just stick with 1 correct answer. Anyone can clearly this. Thanks in advance.





zaback21 said:


> Debate ? People are hilarious. You only select the correct answer. Choosing incorrect answer will lead to negative marking. Hence, its better to select the 1 correct answer or none at all. At least you get 1, rather than choose two and lose your 1 mark also.


Ignore my previous post. I didn't realise unless you select both the correct answer (where there are 2 most correct answer) you get zero, which is absolutely absurd and might explain why I got less in Reading.

So, you either select 2 correct answer to get 2 points or you get zero for anything else - which includes, 1 correct answer, or 1 correct and 1 wrong answer, or no answer, or selecting all : absolutely absurd rule. I wonder why Pearson couldn't say it like that.

If there are three correct options, you might get max 1 mark for selecting 2 correct answers.


----------



## asifzia11

Thanks for your reply and I'm still confused. Should I select one or two.


----------



## zaback21

rka said:


> I received my scores today and I am gutted, just missed out by 1 mark in Reading and Writing, does re-valuation makes sense?
> Here are my scores:
> Speaking 89
> Reading 78
> Writing 78
> Listening 83
> Grammar 70
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 73
> Spelling 76
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 56


I feel for you man, so close yet so far. Writing mark might improve, not sure about Reading since its all automatically scored.


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> Thanks for your reply and I'm still confused. Should I select one or two.


You should select at least two or you get zero for any other combinations. Selecting 1 correct answer or selecting no answer or selecting all wrong are exactly same for Pearson. Absolutely absurd.


----------



## asifzia11

Basically, select two. Pearson is very smart not to providing the information clearly. Thank you both of you. I appreciate your time.


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> Basically, select two. Pearson is very smart not to providing the information clearly. Thank you both of you. I appreciate your time.


You are welcome. Good luck !


----------



## asifzia11

One last question zabac, I always get writing 60 or 61. This mark never moved forward. Iv tried all method or structure but remain same. Writing Discourse always 90. Spelling between 18 to 40. Vocabulary 41 to 70. In my case, what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions. Thanks for time.


----------



## nishish

*PTE help*



zaback21 said:


> Try writing on textpad or else where there's no automatic spelling check software (don't use MS Word). Writing on Computer and hand are totally different thing and this might be your reason for low Spelling Mark.


Hi Zaback21,
I appreciate your help. I always practice on notepad and then check the same thing on MS Word. I normally have 2-3 spelling errors in the whole essay. I guess that is bound to happen. How many spelling errors are fine? or Do they expect no spelling errors? I mean for 49 I must have made a lot of errors of just 4-5 spelling errors can lead to it?


----------



## aumelb1

asifzia11 said:


> One last question zabac, I always get writing 60 or 61. This mark never moved forward. Iv tried all method or structure but remain same. Writing Discourse always 90. Spelling between 18 to 40. Vocabulary 41 to 70. In my case, what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions. Thanks for time.


Hi bro, you might have simple spelling mistakes,what about grammar?It also affects your writing score. 
Did you make silly mistakes for instance: 
Sentence: my name is Shahan.I or u put my name is Shahan. I
there should be always space. between dot and next sentence's word.

I have spelling 90 but have grammar 65, and yet I was given 75 for such ******** sentences...Believe content is not so important (words should be on-topic) as long as you concern about grammatical errors, punctuation.
I wrote it in a template in both PTE attempts, but I was still given 75.
Next thing is essay structure, I believe I was rewarded for this as well.

In a nutshell, good structure with some words (just write something relevant to topic),grammar, spelling.


----------



## aumelb1

nishish said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> I appreciate your help. I always practice on notepad and then check the same thing on MS Word. I normally have 2-3 spelling errors in the whole essay. I guess that is bound to happen. How many spelling errors are fine? or Do they expect no spelling errors? I mean for 49 I must have made a lot of errors of just 4-5 spelling errors can lead to it?


Bro, no one can say if 4-5 spelling mistakes are critical, but you need to understand that such silly errors can lead you to such outcome.
I know that mostly students make grammatical mistakes when doing Summarise Written text as it should include complex or complex compound sentences.
Because Writing is not only comprised of Essay, you might do a lot mistakes in Summarise Written text, thus, affecting your whole writing score.
My suggestion is try to avoid SPELLING ERRORS (you have to be PERFECT in this and in your life!!!), and try adding simplest sentences in writing template.


----------



## aumelb1

GOOD LUCK TO ALL PTE TEST TAKERS!!!
One thing to add to those members who want FAST AND GREAT RESULTS IN PTE:
Brothers, PTE test is getting harder and harder these days, and those who took last years were exception for such GREAT SCREAMY RESULTS(80-90).
My ADVICE TO ALL WHO WANT QUICK AND GOOD RESULT is NOT TO RUSH, TAKE 1.5-2 MONTHS Preparation. Buy some paid resources as well if you feel not confident.
DO NOT TO THE TEST IF YOU ARE FEELING SICK (SORE THROAT or Nose Running) bcoz it will surely affect your score in SPeaking (last time it happened to me , i got bad results,)


----------



## asifzia11

THAnk you aumelb for your valuable suggestions. My grammar is also between 70 and 90. Such a strange exam. I talk crap got 80 plus all the time even missing some repeat and short questions. By contrast. I'm writing 270 words in a well manner. Unfortunately, it provides me only 60 or 61.


----------



## nishish

aumelb1 said:


> Bro, no one can say if 4-5 spelling mistakes are critical, but you need to understand that such silly errors can lead you to such outcome.
> I know that mostly students make grammatical mistakes when doing Summarise Written text as it should include complex or complex compound sentences.
> Because Writing is not only comprised of Essay, you might do a lot mistakes in Summarise Written text, thus, affecting your whole writing score.
> My suggestion is try to avoid SPELLING ERRORS (you have to be PERFECT in this and in your life!!!), and try adding simplest sentences in writing template.


Hi aumelb1,
I appreciate your suggestion. I just want to make sense of my scores and improve where I am lacking. I know we have to be PERFECT in life!!!. My scores are-
L-75 R-90 S-90 W-73.
Enabling skills-
G-89 O-80 P-82 S-49 V-87 Written D- 79
Also I gave a practice test on ptepractice and there my spelling score was 90. So I am just baffled as to what let to such poor score this time.


----------



## aumelb1

Bro , do not go 270 words as you have chances of getting yourself in grammar trouble.What kind of sentence structure are you in? 
Just send me a sample answer of yours and I will try to tell where you get wrong .


----------



## asifzia11

These days, it is often observed that some people are becoming more concerned about (TOPIC), as it has become one of the most challenging issues facing the world today. While there are numerous reasons for this alarming trend, some effective measures can be taken by the government to tackle this inevitable problem. 

To begin with, there are several causes why the problem has increased over the last few years. Firstly,............ According to the January 2014 edition of Time Magazine, the () has increased dramatically by tenfold. Secondly,............... Finally,..... Thus,... 

However, the government requires taking steps to ameliorate such problems. This needs, to begin with ensuring that strict laws are enforced especially for (manufacturing) industries. In London, for example, studies presented by the University of Oxford have shown that the introduction of heavy fines has helped to curb the (climate) problem. Furthermore, the authority should also educate people through the provision of free online courses. 

In conclusion, from what has been discussed above, it can be inferred that there are various reasons for (climate change) although finding the right solution requires research and government contributions. When some people are overwhelmed about the (Problem topic), it is important to evaluate both sides before reaching conclusion.

This structure has always provide me grammar between 80 and 90. Spelling 20 to 45. Written Discourse always 90. Vocabulary 40 to 70. But at the end it never crossed over 61 as a total . Could you please view my writing and suggest something please. I have attend this exam more than 5 times but nothing is changing. thanks in advance and appreciate your valuable feedback.


----------



## chamomilesix

asifzia11 said:


> These days, it is often observed that some people are becoming more concerned about (TOPIC), as it has become one of the most challenging issues facing the world today. While there are numerous reasons for this alarming trend, some effective measures can be taken by the government to tackle this inevitable problem.
> 
> To begin with, there are several causes why the problem has increased over the last few years. Firstly,............ According to the January 2014 edition of Time Magazine, the () has increased dramatically by tenfold. Secondly,............... Finally,..... Thus,...
> 
> However, the government requires taking steps to ameliorate such problems. This needs, to begin with ensuring that strict laws are enforced especially for (manufacturing) industries. In London, for example, studies presented by the University of Oxford have shown that the introduction of heavy fines has helped to curb the (climate) problem. Furthermore, the authority should also educate people through the provision of free online courses.
> 
> In conclusion, from what has been discussed above, it can be inferred that there are various reasons for (climate change) although finding the right solution requires research and government contributions. When some people are overwhelmed about the (Problem topic), it is important to evaluate both sides before reaching conclusion.
> 
> This structure has always provide me grammar between 80 and 90. Spelling 20 to 45. Written Discourse always 90. Vocabulary 40 to 70. But at the end it never crossed over 61 as a total . Could you please view my writing and suggest something please. I have attend this exam more than 5 times but nothing is changing. thanks in advance and appreciate your valuable feedback.


This kind of writing only get 61?? Yes, I can see a room for improvement, but I think this writing style is good enough to get at least above 70s.

Maybe the issue is in SWT?

If I were you, I would opt for simpler structure and words.


----------



## venticine

Hey guys ... just want to shout out a big thanks to everyone on this thread for your help and inputs.

I had taken my PTE academic yesterday 27/01/2017 at Pearson centre Melbourne. Got my results today. Quite fast. Within 24 hrs so as to say.

Overall score - 88

Listening - 90
Reading - 80
Speaking - 83
Writing - 90

Tips and methods i had used:

1. Relax, and talk at a comfortable and understandable speed.
2. Youtube videos by Navjot Kaur and Ek english - very very helpful.
3. Mock tests by pearson. Did both . Gave me an idea where i stood, and to analyse my shortcomings and weaknesssess.
4. Practice tests book by pearson.
5. Tongue twisters available online.
6. Recording your speaking and reviewing.
7. Just work hard and believe in yourself.
8. Practice and practice your weak points.

I had booked and prepared for one week only, I knew nothing of PTE one week earlier.

And another thing I dont know if this even matters but I kept my microphone at the tip of my nose so that breathing noises do not interfere.


All the very best guys.


----------



## venticine

This was my first time at PTE academic and the experience has been good.


----------



## Queenie9072

Hi everyone, can someone tell me how you describe complex images like double bar chart & tables? Is there any sort of template for this kind? I think I'm now cool with single bar/line/pie charts but am still in short of time if encountering complex data. The problem is that it takes ages for my brain to process the numbers, hence I often see myself messing up when the recording starts. Thanks heap,


----------



## asifzia11

Thanks chamolise. But this is the fact for my situation. So, what do you recommend. Wht do mean by SWT


----------



## aumelb1

Indeed, you writing is rather complicated. I used another template of writing,please use it next time ,try to be as simple as possible.Pm me.


----------



## samanthaat88

aumelb1 said:


> Indeed, you writing is rather complicated. I used another template of writing,please use it next time ,try to be as simple as possible.Pm me.


Can you share that template with us....

And it will be a great help if others can share any other available template. ( describe image, Retell lecture, summarize spoken text , ect....)


----------



## chamomilesix

I would do a simpler structure and vocabulary such as the following:

First paragraph 
Paraphrase of essay question
Statement of your opinion or what the essay will discuss

Second and third paragraphs
Introduction to an idea
Elaborate the idea
Provide example
Summarize the paragraph

Fourth paragraph
Summarise your position in the matter 
A statement of recommendation (optional)

In recent years, the presence of climate change as one of the world's most pressing issues has alarmed the general population. Proponents believe that the spread of climate change around the world is a result of controlled factors, and as such governments have the ultimate power to reduce the spread of climate change. In my opinion, I completely agree with the above statements for a number of reasons.

The presence of climate change can be explained by a number of reasons. 
Firstly, ..... 
Secondly, ...... 
The sea temperature, for example, has increased in recent years because of ... 
As for this reason, climate change is a product of several aspects that can be managed by proper policies from the government.

<Continue the ******** here :blah::blah::blah:>

In conclusion, I believe that climate change is a product of human activities that can be controlled and managed by proper policies produced by the government. As for this reason, the citizens should encourage government to.....


----------



## chubb

chamomilesix said:


> I would do a simpler structure and vocabulary such as the following:
> 
> First paragraph
> Paraphrase of essay question
> Statement of your opinion or what the essay will discuss
> 
> Second and third paragraphs
> Introduction to an idea
> Elaborate the idea
> Provide example
> Summarize the paragraph
> 
> Fourth paragraph
> Summarise your position in the matter
> A statement of recommendation (optional)
> 
> In recent years, the presence of climate change as one of the world's most pressing issues has alarmed the general population. Proponents believe that the spread of climate change around the world is a result of controlled factors, and as such governments have the ultimate power to reduce the spread of climate change. In my opinion, I completely agree with the above statements for a number of reasons.
> 
> The presence of climate change can be explained by a number of reasons.
> Firstly, .....
> Secondly, ......
> The sea temperature, for example, has increased in recent years because of ...
> As for this reason, climate change is a product of several aspects that can be managed by proper policies from the government.
> 
> <Continue the ******** here :blah::blah::blah:>
> 
> In conclusion, I believe that climate change is a product of human activities that can be controlled and managed by proper policies produced by the government. As for this reason, the citizens should encourage government to.....


I agree with this. I had a very similar structure in mind when I wrote PTE exams and scored 90 in writing three times in a row. This was also the structure I used in IELTS.


----------



## pkk0574

First and foremost you need to believe in yourself.
For speaking task - pronunciation, oral fluency and intonation are the key factors. First, You can check YouTube videos having model answers for describe image and retell lecture. After that solve some practice tests on youtube.
For retell lecture, you need to catch the main theme/idea of the lecture. Just stress on that idea in the 35 seconds allocated for it. No need to tell about everything heard in the lecture. Same goes for summarize text.

I also listened to BBC radio while driving to work. It helps in improving your pronunciation, oral fluency and intonation by listening to the news reader - however, you don't have to speak like a news reader in the exam. Also in the news bulletin you can treat each capsule of the news item as a retell lecture question.

For describe image search on youtube for a video by Hasan Mustafa. It is a 1:02 hr long video. I did not time myself while attempting it. Just stressed on how to answer each image. Once I was comfortable and confident enough, I attempted other videos by PTE Academic and PTE Lab by timing myself. I attempted few questions till I was confident that I could answer any question.

For essay, I found the tips provided by E2Language on youtube, useful and followed it.

Reorder paragraphs can be a little tricky, but again there are some very good tips on youtube for that also.
I also stopped thinking about PTE a couple of days before the exam. Just followed my normal routine. Also took a day off from work on the day of the exam. You just need to do something different than your earlier attempt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

chubb said:


> I agree with this. I had a very similar structure in mind when I wrote PTE exams and scored 90 in writing three times in a row. This was also the structure I used in IELTS.


Yeah , but I have to admit most of the people sitting in this forum do not have a great level of English to interpret these simple steps.
For those people whose writing is great knows it without even introducing to it.
There are several groups of people in here :
1) Gentlemen and women whose English writing is proficient but they cannot cope with 20 minutes time frame.Well, you have to put your butt so hard in order to make it perfect.
2) Gentlemen and women whose English writing is moderate but they just want a higher score, (7-8 eq. IELTS), they are confident in 20 minutes but also they cannot produce thoughts (much content).That is why template here works.
3) Gentlemen and women whose English writing is really poor : YOU MUST TAKE THE TEMPLATE into consideration BUT YOU HAVE TO PRODUCE AT LEAST 3-5 WORDS per SENTENCE.

BTW, there is some website provided almost all the ESSAY PTE already. WRITE ,KEEP WRITING EVERY ESSAY. MEMORIZING WORKS AS WELL.


----------



## aumelb1

asifzia11 said:


> These days, it is often observed that some people are becoming more concerned about (TOPIC), as it has become one of the most challenging issues facing the world today. While there are numerous reasons for this alarming trend, some effective measures can be taken by the government to tackle this inevitable problem.
> 
> To begin with, there are several causes why the problem has increased over the last few years. Firstly,............ According to the January 2014 edition of Time Magazine, the () has increased dramatically by tenfold. Secondly,............... Finally,..... Thus,...
> 
> However, the government requires taking steps to ameliorate such problems. This needs, to begin with ensuring that strict laws are enforced especially for (manufacturing) industries. In London, for example, studies presented by the University of Oxford have shown that the introduction of heavy fines has helped to curb the (climate) problem. Furthermore, the authority should also educate people through the provision of free online courses.
> 
> 
> In conclusion, from what has been discussed above, it can be inferred that there are various reasons for (climate change) although finding the right solution requires research and government contributions. When some people are overwhelmed about the (Problem topic), it is important to evaluate both sides before reaching conclusion.
> 
> This structure has always provide me grammar between 80 and 90. Spelling 20 to 45. Written Discourse always 90. Vocabulary 40 to 70. But at the end it never crossed over 61 as a total . Could you please view my writing and suggest something please. I have attend this exam more than 5 times but nothing is changing. thanks in advance and appreciate your valuable feedback.


Bro, how is your SUMMARISE WRITTEN TEXT ???Because it also affects the overall score, For example , if you even perfectly wrote your essay but you misleadingly typed the SUmmarized the written text you will not able to get 70-75.

I GUESS (only Reckon) that if there are 3 Written Summarize Text + 1 Essay =40%(Summarise written text)+60% Essay.

If there are 2 Summarise +2 Essays the scores will be allocated like 30%(Summarise)+70%(Essays)

Check your summarize written text as well.


----------



## asifzia11

Guys have faith on me iv tried this stupid exam more than 5 times. If you are looking for 65 or 79 in speaking and reading, don't worry about repeat sentences. Just worry about fluency. I mean very very fast. It will provide you 80 plus. Iv experimented this. So nothing to worry about crap speaking test.

Now, reading part leave all MCQ SINGLE AND MULTIPLE. Just concern about drag and drop fill in the blanks, drop down menu from writing and reorder paragraph. This will enough for 80. Have faith on me.


----------



## asifzia11

Iv appreciated all people whom provide me suggestions regarding written part. Once again thank you all.


----------



## sam2027

zaback21 said:


> Try improve your Spelling, as this is the reason why your listening score was less than that of 65. This leads to Summarise Spoken Test and Write From Dictation, which you probably needs to improve.
> 
> Same goes for Oral Fluency and Pronunciation for Speaking.
> 
> And yes, file EOI for 190 Visa. When you get more mark in PTE, update and get direct invite to 189. At 65 points, you can then unselect 190 too.



Thank you for the valuable feedback. I will work on Spelling, Oral Fluency and Pronunciation.

I will file EOI for 190 visa for now and deselect when I achieve my target score.


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> One last question zabac, I always get writing 60 or 61. This mark never moved forward. Iv tried all method or structure but remain same. Writing Discourse always 90. Spelling between 18 to 40. Vocabulary 41 to 70. In my case, what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions. Thanks for time.


Summarise Written Text and Summarise Spoken text is your problem. Also, try writing on computer as your Spelling mark is very low. The best way to do Summarise Text is:

*Divide and Conquer !*

Yes, if you have 3 paragraphs in Summarise Written Text, Summarise each paragraph into one summary- so 3 summary. Then make one single line summary from the 3 summaries. 

In Summarise Spoken Text, try understand what the speaker is saying and only write some keywords (or write as much as you can if you are fast enough-I do). Then write down a summary in your own words.

Your Spelling needs to improve. Vocabulary is difficult to improve as it usually takes long time so don't worry about that, but Spelling marks need to be above 75+.

Also, write from Dictation is a big section where you can lose mark. In this section, don't forget commas, and question mark if that is a question !!!


----------



## zaback21

nishish said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> I appreciate your help. I always practice on notepad and then check the same thing on MS Word. I normally have 2-3 spelling errors in the whole essay. I guess that is bound to happen. How many spelling errors are fine? or Do they expect no spelling errors? I mean for 49 I must have made a lot of errors of just 4-5 spelling errors can lead to it?


2-3 is fine. I guess your other skills are bringing your marks down.

Spend more time on Summarise Text and Spoken Text and Write from Dictation.


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> THAnk you aumelb for your valuable suggestions. My grammar is also between 70 and 90. Such a strange exam. I talk crap got 80 plus all the time even missing some repeat and short questions. By contrast. I'm writing 270 words in a well manner. Unfortunately, it provides me only 60 or 61.


You are concentrating on Essays. I hate essays and hence hardly gave any time into it. But I loved the Summarise section in Writing and Listening and paid more time and concentration.


----------



## sam2027

When we give PTE A more than once. Can we select any score card to be sent to Australia Immigration or will an average score of the test will be sent ?


----------



## zaback21

venticine said:


> Hey guys ... just want to shout out a big thanks to everyone on this thread for your help and inputs.
> 
> I had taken my PTE academic yesterday 27/01/2017 at Pearson centre Melbourne. Got my results today. Quite fast. Within 24 hrs so as to say.
> 
> Overall score - 88
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 80
> Speaking - 83
> Writing - 90
> 
> Tips and methods i had used:
> 
> 1. Relax, and talk at a comfortable and understandable speed.
> 2. Youtube videos by Navjot Kaur and Ek english - very very helpful.
> 3. Mock tests by pearson. Did both . Gave me an idea where i stood, and to analyse my shortcomings and weaknesssess.
> 4. Practice tests book by pearson.
> 5. Tongue twisters available online.
> 6. Recording your speaking and reviewing.
> 7. Just work hard and believe in yourself.
> 8. Practice and practice your weak points.
> 
> I had booked and prepared for one week only, I knew nothing of PTE one week earlier.
> 
> And another thing I dont know if this even matters but I kept my microphone at the tip of my nose so that breathing noises do not interfere.
> 
> 
> All the very best guys.


Ha ha, exactly everything that I did. Navjot Kaur is the best. Even the marks are very similar to mine. And yes, microphone on my forehead lol !


----------



## asifzia11

Thanks for the feedback. But trust me Iv done what Iv suppose to do get in PTE . And I'm getting it anyway without prep. Unfortunately, one thing is holding me back is writing score otherwise rest is above 80 plus. This is why I'm frustrated.


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how you describe complex images like double bar chart & tables? Is there any sort of template for this kind? I think I'm now cool with single bar/line/pie charts but am still in short of time if encountering complex data. The problem is that it takes ages for my brain to process the numbers, hence I often see myself messing up when the recording starts. Thanks heap,





samanthaat88 said:


> Can you share that template with us....
> 
> And it will be a great help if others can share any other available template. ( describe image, Retell lecture, summarize spoken text , ect....)


Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything, and hence worry about your flow and Pronunciation.

Template:

*Introduction:* *10 s*

This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.

*2 Body points: 20s*

Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say, 

1. the maximum is this.
2. the minimum is this

That's 2 points.

*Conclusion: 10 s*

Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is the most important thing.

You should definitely use either *Overall *or *In conclusion* to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.

e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.

Most important: *Don't correct yourself* if you make a mistake, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!


----------



## zaback21

sam2027 said:


> When we give PTE A more than once. Can we select any score card to be sent to Australia Immigration or will an average score of the test will be sent ?


There is no average. Each is its own test. I am not sure if you do the test again, whether you can chose the previous best or its always the latest one.


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Bro, how is your SUMMARISE WRITTEN TEXT ???Because it also affects the overall score, For example , if you even perfectly wrote your essay but you misleadingly typed the SUmmarized the written text you will not able to get 70-75.
> 
> I GUESS (only Reckon) that if there are 3 Written Summarize Text + 1 Essay =40%(Summarise written text)+60% Essay.
> 
> If there are 2 Summarise +2 Essays the scores will be allocated like 30%(Summarise)+70%(Essays)
> 
> Check your summarize written text as well.


I think you are giving too much on essay. I think its more like :

3 Written Summarize Text + 1 Essay =70%(Summarise written text)+30% Essay.

If there are 2 Summarise +2 Essays the scores will be allocated like 45%(Summarise)+55%(Essays)


----------



## bishoyerian

what are the chances that I get 79 if my spelling.....and only my spelling sucks a little bit (about 4-8 spelling mistakes in a 250 words essay)?


----------



## zaback21

bishoyerian said:


> what are the chances that I get 79 if my spelling.....and only my spelling sucks a little bit (about 4-8 spelling mistakes in a 250 words essay)?


8 is a lot. 4 maybe fine, but it depends on your other task. I don't think, 1 essay in PTE-A is even worth anything more than 35-40% of the Writing section. Most people are too worried about essay and waste too much time on it. I would rather spend more on Summarise in Text and Spoken and Write from Dictation, where people lose most of the mark.


----------



## aggpunit

I was just wondering that between all four modules of PTE i.e. Reading, Speaking, listening and writing, which is considered relatively the easiest?


----------



## bishoyerian

zaback21 said:


> 8 is a lot. 4 maybe fine, but it depends on your other task. I don't think, 1 essay in PTE-A is even worth anything more than 35-40% of the Writing section. Most people are too worried about essay and waste too much time on it. I would rather spend more on Summarise in Text and Spoken and Write from Dictation, where people lose most of the mark.




Hi Zaback21 thank you for your response, thankfully am pretty good, can say even great in speaking listening, a bit slow reader but I can manage, only thing is that the writing I write pretty fast and can't really focus on spelling some words are confusing as well, it's it's as your saying 35-40% that's huge  which means 4 mistakes can get me from 79 to 60 or I might misunderstood your point...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Zaback21 thank you for your response, thankfully am pretty good, can say even great in speaking listening, a bit slow reader but I can manage, only thing is that the writing I write pretty fast and can't really focus on spelling some words are confusing as well, it's it's as your saying 35-40% that's huge  which means 4 mistakes can get me from 79 to 60 or I might misunderstood your point...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 4 mistakes can get you from 90 to 79, not 79 to 60.


----------



## zaback21

aggpunit said:


> I was just wondering that between all four modules of PTE i.e. Reading, Speaking, listening and writing, which is considered relatively the easiest?


It depends from person to person, but I find Reading the easiest.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> It depends from person to person, but I find Reading the easiest.


Appreciate others' opinion as well!


----------



## chubb

aggpunit said:


> Appreciate others' opinion as well!


I believe it depends on the person's English language abilities. 

I have relatively good English but scored 58-59 in speaking and nearly 90 in all other sections for 2 times. But note that I got low marks because of my high pitch voice and not putting the microphone in the correct position, not because of my actual English speaking. Once I adjusted to a low pitch voice and put microphone at the tip of my nose I easily scored 90.

If you have really good English but are NOT familiar with the tricks and templates for speaking I would say SPEAKING is the hardest. The other three sections are pretty easy and straightforward.

If you have mediocre English but would like to get a higher score than you actually would get, I'd say READING is the most difficult section. This is due to the fact that you can use templates and databases to trick PTE system or to know many Q&As before even entering the exam room for Speaking, Writing and Listening. However there is very limited known questions in the reading section and you have to rely on your actual English abilities to answer them and this is the difficult part to trick a high score.


----------



## aggpunit

chubb said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate others' opinion as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it depends on the person's English language abilities.
> 
> I have relatively good English but scored 58-59 in speaking and nearly 90 in all other sections for 2 times. But note that I got low marks because of my high pitch voice and not putting the microphone in the correct position, not because of my actual English speaking. Once I adjusted to a low pitch voice and put microphone at the tip of my nose I easily scored 90.
> 
> If you have really good English but are NOT familiar with the tricks and templates for speaking I would say SPEAKING is the hardest. The other three sections are pretty easy and straightforward.
> 
> If you have mediocre English but would like to get a higher score than you actually would get, I'd say READING is the most difficult section. This is due to the fact that you can use templates and databases to trick PTE system or to know many Q&As before even entering the exam room for Speaking, Writing and Listening. However there is very limited known questions in the reading section and you have to rely on your actual English abilities to answer them and this is the difficult part to trick a high score.
Click to expand...

 Thanks Chubb


----------



## azir

Dear Seniors,

Please Please help me with this problem.

I have taken an actual PTE-A exam on 20 Jan with following marks:

Listening: 64
Reading: 65
Speaking: 64
Writing: 66

Grammar 57
Oral Fluency 72
Pronunciation 50
Spelling 53
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 78



After that I Took Pte Practice Test A ( practice for 2 weeks, almost ) 

Results are much worse and are as follows:
Listening 66
Reading 55
Speaking 63
Writing 63

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 55
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

I am totally lost, What should I do to improve my scores to 65+ at least?

The more I practice the less I get? This is just killing me ! I can't sleep anymore....

Thank you very much for any help!!!!


----------



## zaback21

azir said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please Please help me with this problem.
> 
> I have taken an actual PTE-A exam on 20 Jan with following marks:
> 
> Listening: 64
> Reading: 65
> Speaking: 64
> Writing: 66
> 
> Grammar 57
> Oral Fluency 72
> Pronunciation 50
> Spelling 53
> Vocabulary 65
> Written Discourse 78
> 
> 
> 
> After that I Took Pte Practice Test A ( practice for 2 weeks, almost )
> 
> Results are much worse and are as follows:
> Listening 66
> Reading 55
> Speaking 63
> Writing 63
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 46
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I am totally lost, What should I do to improve my scores to 65+ at least?
> 
> The more I practice the less I get? This is just killing me ! I can't sleep anymore....
> 
> Thank you very much for any help!!!!


PTE-A Test A is harder than the actual Exam, so don't worry. Rather look at the sections you need improving and work on that.


----------



## stonedagain10

Hey guys, 

I'm new to this forum. I have my pte test booked for 6th February. 

Paid for the scored mock tests the results I got where :
Test A - L59 R62 S71 W51. 
Test B - L68 R73 S82 W65. 


I need 65 for my pr wondering if you guys thought I stand any chance of getting the required score. 

I'm finding writing the essay quite tricky to write inside the 20mins. 

Any tips would be appreciated 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

stonedagain10 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I have my pte test booked for 6th February.
> 
> Paid for the scored mock tests the results I got where :
> Test A - L59 R62 S71 W51.
> Test B - L68 R73 S82 W65.
> 
> 
> I need 65 for my pr wondering if you guys thought I stand any chance of getting the required score.
> 
> I'm finding writing the essay quite tricky to write inside the 20mins.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Your Test-B score looks good.

For essay, start writing and then correct later, this way you won't worry about running out of time. Also, some people follow some template, mine is

Introduction

1-2 Body Paragraph

Conclusion

Good luck !


----------



## stonedagain10

zaback21 said:


> Your Test-B score looks good.
> 
> For essay, start writing and then correct later, this way you won't worry about running out of time. Also, some people follow some template, mine is
> 
> Introduction
> 
> 1-2 Body Paragraph
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Good luck !


Thanks for the quick response hopefully I will be able to get the score I'm looking. Will post when I get the results 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

asifzia11 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Anybody has writing template which must ensure 65 in writing sections. Please upload any of you have writing template. It would be very kind of you. I know that here some people achieved more than 65. Please share your experience.





chubb said:


> I believe it depends on the person's English language abilities.
> 
> I have relatively good English but scored 58-59 in speaking and nearly 90 in all other sections for 2 times. But note that I got low marks because of my high pitch voice and not putting the microphone in the correct position, not because of my actual English speaking. Once I adjusted to a low pitch voice and put microphone at the tip of my nose I easily scored 90.
> 
> If you have really good English but are NOT familiar with the tricks and templates for speaking I would say SPEAKING is the hardest. The other three sections are pretty easy and straightforward.
> 
> If you have mediocre English but would like to get a higher score than you actually would get, I'd say READING is the most difficult section. This is due to the fact that you can use templates and databases to trick PTE system or to know many Q&As before even entering the exam room for Speaking, Writing and Listening. However there is very limited known questions in the reading section and you have to rely on your actual English abilities to answer them and this is the difficult part to trick a high score.




Hi Chubb
How did you adjust your 
voice to low pitch?

Thankyou


----------



## dalzamendi

Hello guys, 

I'm new over here and this information is being really helpful. I have been preparing the IELTS exam for three months but I'm thinking about start studying for the PTE because I don't feel confident speaking to a person.

I'll provide with my personal experience.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
Can someone share a good method to tackle the Multiple Choice Multiple Answer questions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> Can someone share a good method to tackle the Multiple Choice Multiple Answer questions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Rather concentrate on Re-Order Paragraphs and Fill in the blanks as these modules will contribute much score than the others.
Re-order paragraph was tough last time, I couldn't even find the Topic Sentence. Mcmillan and other practice tests are not even similar. So, find difficult parajambles.


----------



## Hasiths

aumelb1 said:


> Rather concentrate on Re-Order Paragraphs and Fill in the blanks as these modules will contribute much score than the others.
> Re-order paragraph was tough last time, I couldn't even find the Topic Sentence. Mcmillan and other practice tests are not even similar. So, find difficult parajambles.


Thanks a lot. I was trying to say in the listening section (MCMA questions).

Thanks


----------



## chubb

Nicusha said:


> Hi Chubb
> How did you adjust your
> voice to low pitch?
> 
> Thankyou


Just pretend you were a man. Practise Describe Image and other questions in this voice before going to the exam. Try to keep it low but still having a natural speech flow. Then use the PTE paid online tests to see if you score actually changed. 

Also forget about the natural intonations because you will have high pitch words if you put emotions and stress in it. Speak as if you were a really cold person. When you do want to stress, use only volume. Think of it like a serious politician speaking.

When I speak normally (better English for human ears) my pronunciation scores were around 60. When I practise this voice my pronunciation scores were 88+.


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> Thanks a lot. I was trying to say in the listening section (MCMA questions).
> 
> Thanks


It is the easiest one bcoz , the speaker clearly specifies which options to choose,:israel: but sometimes he tricks you...


----------



## aumelb1

Microphone check...


----------



## Melodies7788

Hi everyone

Just would like to ask about PTE exam. I did the exam in 29 Jan, and my result out today. So is it possible to book the exam in another 2 days? or I have to wait 5 days?

Thank you


----------



## zaback21

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just would like to ask about PTE exam. I did the exam in 29 Jan, and my result out today. So is it possible to book the exam in another 2 days? or I have to wait 5 days?
> 
> Thank you


I have no idea if you have to wait to take the test. Is it written in PTE-A guideline that you have to wait to take the test ? Unless its there, try book for another test whenever you want. I would think you can probably take another test asap since its all Computer Based Testing.


----------



## memoalex

Dear All,
thanks for your sharing your knowledge even after getting rid of the of the exam and get your target score. I would like to ask if anyone have used template in writing and got score more than 80's and could he please share it with us 
thanks in advance


----------



## Devina2008

Hi friends please help, can we still score 79 in reading if we skip MCQs?


----------



## aumelb1

I believe Writing with a template will give you max 75-79.
In order to get 80+ you have to use variety of sentences , and maintaining a structure is must.Also vocabulary is relevant.
I was given 75 twice but it includes not only the essay.If you are good at writing the essay but weak at contructing summarization in both spoken and written text you might not get the desired score.


----------



## Fazil3

*PTE - Level of difficulty*

After my practice, I would like to rate PTE materials in the following order: 1 being easy and 3 being hard.

PTE-A Practice TESTS PLUS - 1
Macmillan Test Builder - 2
FREE Offline Practice Tests from Pearson site - 3

Could someone please share what is the level of difficulty in the real PTE test as compared to the above ranks.


----------



## zaback21

Fazil3 said:


> After my practice, I would like to rate PTE materials in the following order: 1 being easy and 3 being hard.
> 
> PTE-A Practice TESTS PLUS - 1
> Macmillan Test Builder - 2
> FREE Offline Practice Tests from Pearson site - 3
> 
> Could someone please share what is the level of difficulty in the real PTE test as compared to the above ranks.


I wouldn't rate FREE Offline Practice Tests from Pearson site as 3, rather 1.5. Easier than MacMillan. Real test is easier than McMillan, so 1.5.


----------



## desiaussie

Can anyone suggest which PTE center is best in delhi
a) Pearson Professional Center, Greenpark
b) Better Opportunities, Kailash Colony
c) Pearson Professional Centers, Vikas Marg
d) Pearson Professional Centers, Noida

If anyone can share updated guides and help needed to clear the PTE, please share.


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> I wouldn't rate FREE Offline Practice Tests from Pearson site as 3, rather 1.5. Easier than MacMillan. Real test is easier than McMillan, so 1.5.


I wouldn't mind comparing any of the offline practice tests to the Real TEST PTE ,simply because the actual test has its pitfalls. Reorder paragraphs are really hard...Fill in the blanks as well.


----------



## Nicusha

Nicusha said:


> Hi Chubb
> How did you adjust your
> voice to low pitch?
> 
> Thankyou[/QUO
> Chubb, thank you for sharing.
> I really appreciate it.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Devina2008 said:


> Hi friends please help, can we still score 79 in reading if we skip MCQs?


Its very tough without MCQs.. If you achieve to get 79+ in reading, I wouldn't suggest you to skip MCQs


----------



## mceci

Hi, Anyone with experience on re-mark?

L/R/S/W: 63/69/74/62
Grammar: 88 / OF: 83 / PRON: 49 / SPELLING: 43 / Voc: 79 / WD: 55

I need 65...

Thanks in advance


----------



## memoalex

Dear All,
thanks for your sharing your knowledge even after getting rid of the of the exam and get your target score. I would like to ask if anyone have used template in writing and got score more than 80's and could he please share it with us. Moreover, am planning to add more vocabulary to increase the quality of the essay
thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21

memoalex said:


> Dear All,
> thanks for your sharing your knowledge even after getting rid of the of the exam and get your target score. I would like to ask if anyone have used template in writing and got score more than 80's and could he please share it with us. Moreover, am planning to add more vocabulary to increase the quality of the essay
> thanks in advance


What's your Enabling Skills score ? Maybe you are investing too much time on Essay and not on other sections. I don't think Essay is worth anything more than 30-35% of the test.


----------



## aumelb1

memoalex said:


> Dear All,
> thanks for your sharing your knowledge even after getting rid of the of the exam and get your target score. I would like to ask if anyone have used template in writing and got score more than 80's and could he please share it with us. Moreover, am planning to add more vocabulary to increase the quality of the essay
> thanks in advance


You have to concentrate on Summarise SPoken Text + Written TExt + Essay. 
Also Fill in the blanks contributes to Writing partially .
So , if you you are not confident in this case, I suggest trying everything mentioned above.


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> What's your Enabling Skills score ? Maybe you are investing too much time on Essay and not on other sections. I don't think Essay is worth anything more than 30-35% of the test.


Bro , you waiting for tonight's invitation ?


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Bro , you waiting for tonight's invitation ?


Nope. I don't think I am even getting it this year. Only 150 places left, last invite April 5, 2 months waiting for my occupation. Maybe next year, lets hope they don't scrap Engg Tech or a NSW 190 this year.


----------



## memoalex

zaback21 said:


> What's your Enabling Skills score ? Maybe you are investing too much time on Essay and not on other sections. I don't think Essay is worth anything more than 30-35% of the test.


Kindly note my enabling score were as following 
Grammar 64
Oral 49
Pronunciation 47 
spelling 49
vocabulary 68
written discourse 79


----------



## memoalex

aumelb1 said:


> You have to concentrate on Summarise SPoken Text + Written TExt + Essay.
> Also Fill in the blanks contributes to Writing partially .
> So , if you you are not confident in this case, I suggest trying everything mentioned above.


can you please review my enabling skills maybe you will notice something i didn't see. Consequently, you could guide me with proper methodology to follow


----------



## zaback21

memoalex said:


> Kindly note my enabling score were as following
> Grammar 64
> Oral 49
> Pronunciation 47
> spelling 49
> *vocabulary 68
> written discourse 79*


Your Essay seems very good. Look at your Written Discourse Mark : 79 and Vocabulary : 68, these are very good.

I got 90 in Writing and my Written Discourse Mark is 60 and Vocabulary : 81, Spelling 80 and Grammar 78.

So, perhaps you need to improve in your Grammar by a little bit, *Spelling *a lot. Also, you maybe concentrating too much on Essay and not on Summarise Written Text
and Summarise Spoken Text, Write from Dictation and Fill in the blanks in Reading.






Try write on computer but not MS Word and see how many *Spelling *and *Grammatical *mistakes you do. Writing on hand vs computer makes a lot of difference.


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Nope. I don't think I am even getting it this year. Only 150 places left, last invite April 5, 2 months waiting for my occupation. Maybe next year, lets hope they don't scrap Engg Tech or a NSW 190 this year.


ou wow , with even 65 points people aren't getting their invite...That's not good...


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Nope. I don't think I am even getting it this year. Only 150 places left, last invite April 5, 2 months waiting for my occupation. Maybe next year, lets hope they don't scrap Engg Tech or a NSW 190 this year.


Anyone is here for telecom engineer stream ??


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Your Essay seems very good. Look at your Written Discourse Mark : 79 and Vocabulary : 68, these are very good.
> 
> I got 90 in Writing and my Written Discourse Mark is 60 and Vocabulary : 81, Spelling 80 and Grammar 78.
> 
> So, perhaps you need to improve in your Grammar by a little bit, *Spelling *a lot. Also, you maybe concentrating too much on Essay and not on Summarise Written Text
> and Summarise Spoken Text, Write from Dictation and Fill in the blanks in Reading.
> 
> Try write on computer but not MS Word and see how many *Spelling *and *Grammatical *mistakes you do. Writing on hand vs computer makes a lot of difference.


Bro , how did you get in Speaking 89?Any error you made in subsections?


----------



## memoalex

zaback21 said:


> Your Essay seems very good. Look at your Written Discourse Mark : 79 and Vocabulary : 68, these are very good.
> 
> I got 90 in Writing and my Written Discourse Mark is 60 and Vocabulary : 81, Spelling 80 and Grammar 78.
> 
> So, perhaps you need to improve in your Grammar by a little bit, *Spelling *a lot. Also, you maybe concentrating too much on Essay and not on Summarise Written Text
> and Summarise Spoken Text, Write from Dictation and Fill in the blanks in Reading.
> 
> PTE Write from Dictation Tips and Tricks - YouTube
> 
> Try write on computer but not MS Word and see how many *Spelling *and *Grammatical *mistakes you do. Writing on hand vs computer makes a lot of difference.


my weakness points are punctuation and spelling specially when i write fast. I dont know how to overcome these issues.


----------



## memoalex

aumelb1 said:


> Bro , how did you get in Speaking 89?Any error you made in subsections?


good question because am struggling with speaking part


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Bro , how did you get in Speaking 89?Any error you made in subsections?


I made loads of error. I missed one answer short questions, 2 of the describe image I couldn't finish on time in trying to say loads and 2 of the other I talked nonsense and still got 89. So, I think breathing noise interference is probably the most important factor for people not getting good mark, so put your microphone on top of your nose. Also, I spoke in a moderate pace rather than too fast. 

Also, *Never Correct Yourself*. I know its hard as we are used to do it in real life, just keep on talking whatever comes to your mind next but make sure computer understands your word. If it can't, then you get low mark in Pronunciation and hence low mark in Speaking.


----------



## memoalex

zaback21 said:


> I made loads of error. I missed one answer short questions, 2 of the describe image I couldn't finish on time in trying to say loads and 2 of the other I talked nonsense and still got 89. So, I think breathing noise interference is probably the most important factor for people not getting good mark, so put your microphone on top of your nose. Also, I spoke in a moderate pace rather than too fast.
> 
> Also, *Never Correct Yourself*. I know its hard as we are used to do it in real life, just keep on talking whatever comes to your mind next but make sure computer understands your word. If it can't, then you get low mark in Pronunciation and hence low mark in Speaking.


did you follow a certain structure in your speaking exam ?


----------



## zaback21

memoalex said:


> did you follow a certain structure in your speaking exam ?


There's no structure except Describe Image section.


> Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything, and hence worry about your flow and Pronunciation.
> 
> Template:
> 
> Introduction: 10 s
> 
> This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.
> 
> 2 Body points: 20s
> 
> Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say,
> 
> 1. the maximum is this.
> 2. the minimum is this
> 
> That's 2 points.
> 
> Conclusion: 10 s
> 
> Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is the most important thing.
> 
> You should definitely use either Overall or In conclusion to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.
> 
> e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.
> 
> Most important: Don't correct yourself if you make a mistake, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!


For Retell Lecture:



> Try write as much as you can and say the exact same thing but clearly. That's what I did. I sometimes said the exact same thing the computer said to me. So, practice writing fast !


----------



## zaback21

memoalex said:


> my weakness points are punctuation and spelling specially when i write fast. I dont know how to overcome these issues.


Have a look at the links. These are what I used.


*Read and Practice :*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Search google for essays !

Good luck !


----------



## memoalex

zaback21 said:


> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> 
> *Read and Practice :*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> Search google for essays !
> 
> Good luck !


Thank you so much, really I appreciate your support. before i targeted 65, however, now am targeting 79 in all modules.
Once i will crack the exam we can follow up for the next stage all of us, it will be brilliant, if we can create thread related to that one for people who have finished with PTE and went to the next step.


----------



## amourad

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just would like to ask about PTE exam. I did the exam in 29 Jan, and my result out today. So is it possible to book the exam in another 2 days? or I have to wait 5 days?
> 
> Thank you


you can book the exam whenever you want after your results are out


----------



## memoalex

Dear All,
can we create thread related to that one for people who have finished with PTE, so we can follow up all of us together in the next stage. It will be a brilliant idea.


----------



## zaback21

memoalex said:


> Dear All,
> can we create thread related to that one for people who have finished with PTE, so we can follow up all of us together in the next stage. It will be a brilliant idea.


Well you can use this already. People who have finished it is already helping here.


----------



## amourad

Hi guys, i took my PTE exam on the 26th, my score is status is: Delivery Successful - On hold
Any idea what's going on? Anyone had same issue?


----------



## zaback21

amourad said:


> Hi guys, i took my PTE exam on the 26th, my score is status is: Delivery Successful - On hold
> Any idea what's going on? Anyone had same issue?


Well it means, your result is on hold. Its been 3 working day. So, lets wait 2 more days, hopefully you will get it by then.


----------



## malborocat

Hello Folks,

Does anyone has E2 language access and can provide me for learning ?

Thanks.


----------



## nishish

desiaussie said:


> Can anyone suggest which PTE center is best in delhi
> a) Pearson Professional Center, Greenpark
> b) Better Opportunities, Kailash Colony
> c) Pearson Professional Centers, Vikas Marg
> d) Pearson Professional Centers, Noida
> 
> If anyone can share updated guides and help needed to clear the PTE, please share.


I think the Vikas Marg center is closed now. I gave the exam there on 25th and people were saying that it will be closed from 26th. I, myself, is looking for the same answer. It will be great if anyone in the forum can help. All the best for the exam mate.


----------



## desiaussie

nishish said:


> I think the Vikas Marg center is closed now. I gave the exam there on 25th and people were saying that it will be closed from 26th. I, myself, is looking for the same answer. It will be great if anyone in the forum can help. All the best for the exam mate.


Thanks Nishish, Did you get your results. How did the exam go. Do you have access to the updated PTE learning material.

All the blogspots are dated back to 2015 and they donot have any recent updates.


----------



## nishish

desiaussie said:


> Thanks Nishish, Did you get your results. How did the exam go. Do you have access to the updated PTE learning material.
> 
> All the blogspots are dated back to 2015 and they donot have any recent updates.


The exam went fine. Although I didn't get the desired result. So I have to give it again. I am practicing it from Macmillan, official guide, practice key plus and YouTube videos. What is your target score?


----------



## aumelb1

Got the invitation!!!Hurray!!!Can't be more than happy and cheerful this time!!!


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Got the invitation!!!Hurray!!!Can't be more than happy and cheerful this time!!!


Congrats mate. I told you, you will get it tonight !


----------



## aumelb1

Yeah,thanks!Now the docs prep stage...!!!


----------



## desiaussie

nishish said:


> The exam went fine. Although I didn't get the desired result. So I have to give it again. I am practicing it from Macmillan, official guide, practice key plus and YouTube videos. What is your target score?


65 is good enough, but if i get 79, it would make things smooth as butter


----------



## hasansins

Just received results of my 2nd exam.

L:85
R:90
S:90
W:83

Overall: 88

Hence I think I am going to get this god damn invitation this month .

By the way my first results were:
L:90
R:76
S:90
W:87

Overall: 83


----------



## aumelb1

hasansins said:


> Just received results of my 2nd exam.
> 
> L:85
> R:90
> S:90
> W:83
> 
> Hence I think I am going to get this god damn invitation this month .
> 
> By the way my first results were:
> L:90
> R:76
> S:90
> W:87


Merhaba, congrats !!!You will!what's your SOL occupation ?


----------



## zaback21

hasansins said:


> Just received results of my 2nd exam.
> 
> L:85
> R:90
> S:90
> W:83
> 
> Overall: 88
> 
> Hence I think I am going to get this god damn invitation this month .
> 
> By the way my first results were:
> L:90
> R:76
> S:90
> W:87
> 
> Overall: 83


Congrats ! Feb 15 is your day. Party time !


----------



## hasansins

aumelb1 said:


> Merhaba, congrats !!!You will!what's your SOL occupation ?


Well about that, I am originally Civil Engineering Prof. with 4 years degree but was assessed as Eng. Tech. 

However, I applied for informal review. I am expecting results of informal review until the end of february. After obtaining review outcome I will lodge my EOI.

Its time for celebration today! I feel so pumped up


----------



## aumelb1

hasansins said:


> Well about that, I am originally Civil Engineering Prof. with 4 years degree but was assessed as Eng. Tech.
> 
> However, I applied for informal review. I am expecting results of informal review until the end of february. After obtaining review outcome I will lodge my EOI.
> 
> Its time for celebration today! I feel so pumped up


Yeah , every step should be rewarding!!! I partied yesterday , now am sorting docs for the visa eventually.


----------



## stonedagain10

hasansins said:


> Just received results of my 2nd exam.
> 
> L:85
> R:90
> S:90
> W:83
> 
> Overall: 88
> 
> Hence I think I am going to get this god damn invitation this month .
> 
> By the way my first results were:
> L:90
> R:76
> S:90
> W:87
> 
> Overall: 83


Hi Hasansins, 


Great scores. May I ask what type of writing template you uses? 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

stonedagain10 said:


> Hi Hasansins,
> 
> 
> Great scores. May I ask what type of writing template you uses?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well it was agree/disagree essay and my structure is below;
Introduction:
Paraphrase the topic - State my position on this problem

Main body 1:
First reason - cause and effects of this reason - given example

Main body 2:
Second reason - cause and effects of this reason - given example

Results:
Summarizing all above in 2-3 sentence.


----------



## stonedagain10

hasansins said:


> Well it was agree/disagree essay and my structure is below;
> Introduction:
> Paraphrase the topic - State my position on this problem
> 
> Main body 1:
> First reason - cause and effects of this reason - given example
> 
> Main body 2:
> Second reason - cause and effects of this reason - given example
> 
> Results:
> Summarizing all above in 2-3 sentence.


Thanks for this info. I have pte on monday and I'm struggling some what with the essay. Find it hard to get all the information on the page with the allocated time. 

Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

hasansins said:


> Just received results of my 2nd exam.
> 
> L:85
> R:90
> S:90
> W:83
> 
> Overall: 88
> 
> Hence I think I am going to get this god damn invitation this month .
> 
> By the way my first results were:
> L:90
> R:76
> S:90
> W:87
> 
> Overall: 83


Great, congrats hasansins buddy 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey

Hello All,

Please I wrote Pte exam on the 24th January and my result is not out yet, I got an email from them that it is not ready and once done they will revert.

Had any one been in this situation before and what will be the cause of this delay? Although I have written the exam 3 times and they all came out 3rd day.

Please someone should help as am really worried right now.


----------



## Nicusha

hasansins said:


> Just received results of my 2nd exam.
> 
> L:85
> R:90
> S:90
> W:83
> 
> Overall: 88
> 
> Hence I think I am going to get this god damn invitation this month .
> 
> By the way my first results were:
> L:90
> R:76
> S:90
> W:87
> 
> Overall: 83


Congrats!

How did you improve in Reading and Speaking?


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sivasuba1

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. First of all, Congrats to all who got 65 and above!!
I should say, this is been the best place to gather all PTE tips!
I am preparing for PTE exam which is on Saturday(Feb 4th). Hope everything goes well!!

Could anyone share the essays you got in the recent exams? I am using the same template as mentioned in the thread. Want to practice more but I feel bit nervous.

Thanks,
Abi


----------



## zaback21

utchey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please I wrote Pte exam on the 24th January and my result is not out yet, I got an email from them that it is not ready and once done they will revert.
> 
> Had any one been in this situation before and what will be the cause of this delay? Although I have written the exam 3 times and they all came out 3rd day.
> 
> Please someone should help as am really worried right now.


It happens. 1st time I took it, I got in 24 hrs. Next time it took me 5 days (3 working days).


----------



## zaback21

Sivasuba1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. First of all, Congrats to all who got 65 and above!!
> I should say, this is been the best place to gather all PTE tips!
> I am preparing for PTE exam which is on Saturday(Feb 4th). Hope everything goes well!!
> 
> Could anyone share the essays you got in the recent exams? I am using the same template as mentioned in the thread. Want to practice more but I feel bit nervous.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abi


How is your other writing sections ? Have you taken the exam before ?


----------



## Sivasuba1

@Zaback,

Summary writing, I am very confident and know the method. But just worried about essay writing. I feel I need to practice more. Your PTE scores looks outstanding, What essay did you get in your exam?

Also, reading I am running out of time while practicing.


----------



## zaback21

Sivasuba1 said:


> @Zaback,
> 
> Summary writing, I am very confident and know the method. But just worried about essay writing. I feel I need to practice more. Your PTE scores looks outstanding, What essay did you get in your exam?
> 
> Also, reading I am running out of time while practicing.


Essay mark is not even worth anything more than 30% in my opinion, hence don't worry too much. I hated essay writing and hence hardly practiced any before my exam. I asked that question cos everyone here is too worried about essay but not giving importance to other sections, which is where people lose marks. Essay doesn't really do much for writing in my opinion unless your aim is to get 79+.

Plus the essay you will get in PTE test is already out there somehow. The 28-32 essays you will find online are what will come to exam in a varying way, so I see no point wasting time on it. Just have a look at those 28-32 essays and their sample answers, and if you have good memorising skills, memorise them. So, worrying about essay is the last thing to do when you should be worried about Writing Text and Spoken Summary and Write from Dictation.

My essay was "Effect of modern technology on society/social media" somewhere along that line can't remember. This is close to the essay you can find online.
*
Any new technological development in the recent years is a boon or curse for the society in general*

*The information revolution has changed the ways of mass communication and had some negative and positive effects on individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agree or disagree?

Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.

Positive and Negative effects of today’s communication.

*

So, you see it's the exact same thing that comes in every test. Essay should be the easiest one !


----------



## ksrikanthh

zaback21 said:


> Essay mark is not even worth anything more than 30% in my opinion, hence don't worry too much. I hated essay writing and hence hardly practiced any before my exam. I asked that question cos everyone here is too worried about essay but not giving importance to other sections, which is where people lose marks. Essay doesn't really do much for writing in my opinion unless your aim is to get 79+.
> 
> Plus the essay you will get in PTE test is already out there somehow. The 28-32 essays you will find online are what will come to exam in a varying way, so I see no point wasting time on it. Just have a look at those 28-32 essays and their sample answers, and if you have good memorising skills, memorise them. So, worrying about essay is the last thing to do when you should be worried about Writing Text and Spoken Summary and Write from Dictation.
> 
> My essay was "Effect of modern technology on society/social media" somewhere along that line can't remember. This is close to the essay you can find online.
> *
> Any new technological development in the recent years is a boon or curse for the society in general*
> 
> *The information revolution has changed the ways of mass communication and had some negative and positive effects on individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agree or disagree?
> 
> Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years. Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
> 
> Positive and Negative effects of today’s communication.
> 
> *
> 
> So, you see it's the exact same thing that comes in every test. Essay should be the easiest one !


i second zaback21. one need not worry much on the essay writing and try to focus on other sections which would have more weightage.


----------



## Sivasuba1

Thanks zaback & Ksrikanth. I am concentrating on other sections and the reason for asking about essay writing is I am focusing on getting 79+. I know it's tough and been doing test after test to improve different areas. 

Your post is very positive and thank you. I got my ACS today and it only took 1 week.

Will let you guys know how I go!


----------



## hasansins

Nicusha said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How did you improve in Reading and Speaking?
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


We speak only english at home with my wife. It helps a lot for english. We are international couple so we have english as common lang.

As for reading, I just watched lots of foreign series and movies. Honestly I didn' t do anything special for it.


----------



## aumelb1

*There is also a pshychological trick in Reading : *

*Most people prepare for the original sequence of PTE official tests book, however, what they do is they shuffle tasks in the Real test.
For example , 1 st attempt sequence started from MCQ-Multiple Choice, Then Choose Single answer and so forth.
But on the 2nd attempt, I realised it started from Fill in the Blanks Reading , Fill in the blanks Reading &Writing , and so forth.

So, why am I writing this thread, just because you to understand that you DO HAVE TO PREPARE Physically and Mentally for it and not getting used to flowing only one sequence.
Do it randomly.

PTE needs concentration and you best skills not to be petrified.*
Cheers,


----------



## hasansins

aumelb1 said:


> *There is also a pshychological trick in Reading : *
> 
> *Most people prepare for the original sequence of PTE official tests book, however, what they do is they shuffle tasks in the Real test.
> For example , 1 st attempt sequence started from MCQ-Multiple Choice, Then Choose Single answer and so forth.
> But on the 2nd attempt, I realised it started from Fill in the Blanks Reading , Fill in the blanks Reading &Writing , and so forth.
> 
> So, why am I writing this thread, just because you to understand that you DO HAVE TO PREPARE Physically and Mentally for it and not getting used to flowing only one sequence.
> Do it randomly.
> 
> PTE needs concentration and you best skills not to be petrified.*
> Cheers,


I noticed that to and the same trick is also done on listening section. Order of type of questions were different than my 1st trial.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, 
Did anyone notice that the practice questions on the *Official Guide* are way harder than the real exam questions? or is it just me?


----------



## Jazbekhu

pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got my PTE-A results today (4th attempt). Overall score 87 and LRSW 83/90/89/88.
> 
> I have been a silent member on this thread, having gone through all your comments and suggestions. I would like to sincerely thank each and everyone of you for their valuable contribution.
> 
> I would be more than glad to share my experiences with other members in future posts on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> PK



Hi pk

Hi i want to ask you that how were you able to achieve a very good score?

Please help me
Please share your practice tips.
Speaking tips
And writing tips


----------



## amourad

utchey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please I wrote Pte exam on the 24th January and my result is not out yet, I got an email from them that it is not ready and once done they will revert.
> 
> Had any one been in this situation before and what will be the cause of this delay? Although I have written the exam 3 times and they all came out 3rd day.
> 
> Please someone should help as am really worried right now.


I took mine on the 26th, same situation and this is my 2nd attempt.


----------



## zaback21

amourad said:


> I took mine on the 26th, same situation and this is my 2nd attempt.


Today is 5th working day. If you don't get it by today, then email them [email protected]


----------



## pkk0574

Jazbekhu said:


> Hi pk
> 
> Hi i want to ask you that how were you able to achieve a very good score?
> 
> Please help me
> Please share your practice tips.
> Speaking tips
> And writing tips




Check my post on this thread sent on 28/01

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amourad

zaback21 said:


> Today is 5th working day. If you don't get it by today, then email them [email protected]


I did, they asked me to wait 3 to 5 another business days :S


----------



## zaback21

amourad said:


> I did, they asked me to wait 3 to 5 another business days :S


That sucks


----------



## utchey

Thanks


QUOTE=zaback21;11879369]


amourad said:


> I took mine on the 26th, same situation and this is my 2nd attempt.


Today is 5th working day. If you don't get it by today, then email them [email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## Snober

Does any have audios of macmillan i need them 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

is e2PTE paid membership worth buying.


----------



## vutla9992

ksrikanthh said:


> Great, congrats hasansins buddy
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi

Dear forum members and frnds, here I am posting my previous score card, now I am planing to give test again in march, my occupation is not owned since 1 year, so need to get highest points for NSW stream 2, please suggest where I need to improvements for all 79.

Communicative Skills
Listening - 65
Reading - 77
Speaking- 78
Writing - 66 (unfortunately, I had typed in all capital letters - summarise written text)

Grammer- 66
Oral fluency- 69
Pronunciation- 56
Spelling- 46
Vocabulary- 78
Written discourse- 55

Any suggestions please.


----------



## Snober

follow first letter cap and then sentence format . wll surely help

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Snober said:


> Does any have audios of macmillan i need them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM


----------



## zaback21

vutla9992 said:


> Hi
> 
> Dear forum members and frnds, here I am posting my previous score card, now I am planing to give test again in march, my occupation is not owned since 1 year, so need to get highest points for NSW stream 2, please suggest where I need to improvements for all 79.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening - 65
> Reading - 77
> Speaking- 78
> Writing - 66 (unfortunately, I had typed in all capital letters - summarise written text)
> 
> Grammer- 66
> Oral fluency- 69
> Pronunciation- 56
> Spelling- 46
> Vocabulary- 78
> Written discourse- 55
> 
> Any suggestions please.


Hi,

Have a look at the links. These are what I used.


*Read and Practice :*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Search google for essays !

Good luck !


----------



## amourad

Anyone experienced having a blank report before? totally blank, not even name or picture?


----------



## Snober

yes i got a blank report but after 30 or 40 mins result came. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

amourad said:


> Anyone experienced having a blank report before? totally blank, not even name or picture?


I got the blank too. but after about 1 hour, it got updated.


----------



## kaushik_91

amourad said:


> Anyone experienced having a blank report before? totally blank, not even name or picture?


@amourad,

I gave my exam on 24th Jan. The report was made available on 25th, but it was a blank one. However it got resolved on the same day in about 5 to 6 hrs time after which I was able to access my results without any issues. So there is nothing to panic if you see a blank page. Give it a try after few hours.

Regards,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swathigundla

Hi,

Can you tell me what is your overall score


----------



## Hasiths

Hello,

Does anyone know whether there is a database maintained with the recent exam questions?

Thanks


----------



## utchey

Hello everyone my result came out today after a long wait and is not fantastic , I have written this exam 4 times and I can't even achieve 10point to apply for 489 .

I am sad right now I don't no know what to do wasted huge money on this here are my scores: 1st attempt L56,R55,S69,W57 second attempt is L60,R63S71W73, third one L66,R59,S59,W65 and today own goes like this L59,R62,S63,W62.??

I don't have lot of cash with me to pay for mock test or take up professional tutor.

Please everyone should help as I have read all the offline , Macmillan,e2 language YouTube and all video I could get.

Please help a Sister as am losing it already


----------



## zaback21

utchey said:


> Hello everyone my result came out today after a long wait and is not fantastic , I have written this exam 4 times and I can't even achieve 10point to apply for 489 .
> 
> I am sad right now I don't no know what to do wasted huge money on this here are my scores: 1st attempt L56,R55,S69,W57 second attempt is L60,R63S71W73, third one L66,R59,S59,W65 and today own goes like this L59,R62,S63,W62.??
> 
> I don't have lot of cash with me to pay for mock test or take up professional tutor.
> 
> Please everyone should help as I have read all the offline , Macmillan,e2 language YouTube and all video I could get.
> 
> Please help a Sister as am losing it already


I would say instead of wasting time on PTE-A test after 2nd attempt, its better to spend $70 on PTE Mock test to see where you are and if you need help, maybe seek online tutoring like E2 (I am not advocating that you go for E2 but something similar and whichever you prefer).

Anyway, whats your Enabling Skills mark ?


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> I would say instead of wasting time on PTE-A test after 2nd attempt, its better to spend $70 on PTE Mock test to see where you are and if you need help, maybe seek online tutoring like E2 (I am not advocating that you go for E2 but something similar and whichever you prefer).
> 
> Anyway, whats your Enabling Skills mark ?


Broos, E2 language gives a good experience of mock tests, but it is only for those people whose English is at least ready for obtaining a technique of cracking PTE.

From your results it is obvious that you are doing it without improving. No offence, but Zaback gives you a great suggestion of buying PTE Mock tests.

From my point of view you have to practise at least 2 months, if you need 65 in each band. Ask your friend , wife , and etc who could listen to your voice.

Most people obliviously and obnoxiously assume that if they obtain these techniques without competent English they can easily pass the exam.
But no one wants to realize that fundamental knowledge first, then applying the methods.


----------



## Sivasuba1

aumelb1 said:


> Broos, E2 language gives a good experience of mock tests, but it is only for those people whose English is at least ready for obtaining a technique of cracking PTE.
> 
> From your results it is obvious that you are doing it without improving. No offence, but Zaback gives you a great suggestion of buying PTE Mock tests.
> 
> From my point of view you have to practise at least 2 months, if you need 65 in each band. Ask your friend , wife , and etc who could listen to your voice.
> 
> Most people obliviously and obnoxiously assume that if they obtain these techniques without competent English they can easily pass the exam.
> But no one wants to realize that fundamental knowledge first, then applying the methods.





> Hello everyone my result came out today after a long wait and is not fantastic , I have written this exam 4 times and I can't even achieve 10point to apply for 489 .
> 
> I am sad right now I don't no know what to do wasted huge money on this here are my scores: 1st attempt L56,R55,S69,W57 second attempt is L60,R63S71W73, third one L66,R59,S59,W65 and today own goes like this L59,R62,S63,W62.??
> 
> I don't have lot of cash with me to pay for mock test or take up professional tutor.
> 
> Please everyone should help as I have read all the offline , Macmillan,e2 language YouTube and all video I could get.
> 
> Please help a Sister as am losing it already


Hi Utchey,

I can understand, it's really frustrating but follow zaback's advise. Practice for a month in the areas were you are weak using PTE model test and youtube mock tests. Even you can buy 11 model tests from Aussizz group and practice as many times you want.

My advise is to watch E2 language videos and Navjor videos. It's very helpful. Refer previous threads for all the links of the videos and keep practicing for a month.

Keep trying and next attempt you might score more points. Don't lose hope! 

Just gave my PTE and came back. Fingers crossed!! I just need 65 marks to apply for EOI.

Experience taking PTE today
Speaking – 
Repeat sentence and one mark as well. 
Few one mark questions I can remember
-	Whether horse is a mammal or not.
-	Diameter and width used in what type of shape
-	Algebra, trigonometry deals with what type of subject
-	What we normally wear around a hand to check time
-	What mineral is in sea water
Basically one mark questions are common sense related.
Read aloud was not complex like practice test
Re-tell lecture was complex as I was short of time
Describe image was ok – mostly bar, line graphs except one process diagram.
Writing – 3 summarise and 1 essay
The essay I got today was about
*
“Travel to study is over rated; we have brilliant scholars who studied locally. is travel really required for higher studies"*
Reading and listening
Overall it was easy and for multiple choices, since I was sure of one options – I marked one as I don’t want to get negative mark.
Fill-up was not complex as I thought when compared to practice test. 


After a long struggle, got my ACS last week and have around 60 points for 189 , 65 points for 190 without PTE. Hopeful things turn out positive with PTE!!

Thank you guys, keep this thread as it's very helpful for people taking PTE!!

Any help please reach out to me. 

Thanks,
Abi


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know whether there is a database maintained with the recent exam questions?
> 
> Thanks




Someone created a doc to maintain this . I don't have it. Pls see pages around 2016 September in this forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

sanjeewa said:


> Someone created a doc to maintain this . I don't have it. Pls see pages around 2016 September in this forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Will do.


----------



## Hasiths

Sivasuba1 said:


> Hi Utchey,
> 
> I can understand, it's really frustrating but follow zaback's advise. Practice for a month in the areas were you are weak using PTE model test and youtube mock tests. Even you can buy 11 model tests from Aussizz group and practice as many times you want.
> 
> My advise is to watch E2 language videos and Navjor videos. It's very helpful. Refer previous threads for all the links of the videos and keep practicing for a month.
> 
> Keep trying and next attempt you might score more points. Don't lose hope!
> 
> Just gave my PTE and came back. Fingers crossed!! I just need 65 marks to apply for EOI.
> 
> Experience taking PTE today
> Speaking –
> Repeat sentence and one mark as well.
> Few one mark questions I can remember
> -	Whether horse is a mammal or not.
> -	Diameter and width used in what type of shape
> -	Algebra, trigonometry deals with what type of subject
> -	What we normally wear around a hand to check time
> -	What mineral is in sea water
> Basically one mark questions are common sense related.
> Read aloud was not complex like practice test
> Re-tell lecture was complex as I was short of time
> Describe image was ok – mostly bar, line graphs except one process diagram.
> Writing – 3 summarise and 1 essay
> The essay I got today was about
> *
> “Travel to study is over rated; we have brilliant scholars who studied locally. is travel really required for higher studies"*
> Reading and listening
> Overall it was easy and for multiple choices, since I was sure of one options – I marked one as I don’t want to get negative mark.
> Fill-up was not complex as I thought when compared to practice test.
> 
> 
> After a long struggle, got my ACS last week and have around 60 points for 189 , 65 points for 190 without PTE. Hopeful things turn out positive with PTE!!
> 
> Thank you guys, keep this thread as it's very helpful for people taking PTE!!
> 
> Any help please reach out to me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abi



Hi, Thanks for the info mate. Do you remember what the retell lectures are about? At least the topics. I have my exam on the 6th Jan. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## NP101

Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


----------



## desiaussie

Hasiths said:


> Thanks bro. Will do.


Will you share, if you find them. I am also looking for the repeated questions. If i find some, i'll share


----------



## aumelb1

NP101 said:


> Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
> Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


it gets sent after 5days-7days, the confirmation came.


----------



## NP101

aumelb1 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
> Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> it gets sent after 5days-7days, the confirmation came.
Click to expand...

Do they send it automatically?
Because as far as I remember I just clicked next and then the message popped that your report is already sent


----------



## manpan18

Utchey, do you know what you are missing? I appeared for PTE three times. I needed 79 overall. Messed it the first time, Missed it the second time and Aced it the third time. Everyone needs to follow a different strategy according to their strength and weaknesses. My scores:
First Attempt: 59, 82, 74, 61
Second Attempt: 90, 77, 79, 90
Third Attempt: 90, 90, 90, 90

Of course you need competent English and practice but it's not that hard. PM me if you need guidance. Don't loose hope.


----------



## zaback21

NP101 said:


> Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
> Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


Why don't you look at the View Score Report History.


----------



## Hasiths

desiaussie said:


> Will you share, if you find them. I am also looking for the repeated questions. If i find some, i'll share


Sure bro. Go to PTE LAB. There are some re-tell lectures that are getting repeated frequently. Let me know if you find any.


----------



## desiaussie

Hasiths said:


> Sure bro. Go to PTE LAB. There are some re-tell lectures that are getting repeated frequently. Let me know if you find any.


Thanks Hasiths  If you find anything else, please share. I'll be appearing for PTE exam on 17th


----------



## Gersus

*Help!*

Hello everyone,

I have my PTE on Wednesday and was wondering if anyone can provide me with any tips for my exam. I need to achieve 79+.

I did the PTE scored practice test A last week. These were my results:
Listening 75
Reading 65
Speaking 56
Writing 80

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 42
Pronunciation 50
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

As you can see, I need to improve in reading and speaking. Any ideas on how to improve my score on both? My main problems are in fluency and pronunciation. I have been using speechnotes.co to improve my pronunciation but I have not gotten better. In reading I have troubles with filling the blanks and re-ordering paragraphs.

Also, is it true that it is better to put the microphone on the tip of the nose? I saw a video about it but was not sure if it works.

Any help is appreciate it, thanks!!


----------



## arvindm

Hi Bro,
I hope you have attended exam very well and wish your best luck for your results.
If you don't mind, could you please share me the essay in your todays exam.




Sivasuba1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. First of all, Congrats to all who got 65 and above!!
> I should say, this is been the best place to gather all PTE tips!
> I am preparing for PTE exam which is on Saturday(Feb 4th). Hope everything goes well!!
> 
> Could anyone share the essays you got in the recent exams? I am using the same template as mentioned in the thread. Want to practice more but I feel bit nervous.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abi


----------



## manpan18

Gersus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my PTE on Wednesday and was wondering if anyone can provide me with any tips for my exam. I need to achieve 79+.
> 
> I did the PTE scored practice test A last week. These were my results:
> Listening 75
> Reading 65
> Speaking 56
> Writing 80
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 50
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> As you can see, I need to improve in reading and speaking. Any ideas on how to improve my score on both? My main problems are in fluency and pronunciation. I have been using speechnotes.co to improve my pronunciation but I have not gotten better. In reading I have troubles with filling the blanks and re-ordering paragraphs.
> 
> Also, is it true that it is better to put the microphone on the tip of the nose? I saw a video about it but was not sure if it works.
> 
> Any help is appreciate it, thanks!!


Reading is a bit tricky I agree, especially, for someone who is not an avid reader. Fill in the blanks sometimes need knowledge of English phrases and sometimes the context and relation with the previous paragraph.

Speak as much as you can, to yourself or to someone else. Simply learning the pronunciations will not help. Just speak out loud as much as you can while trying to improve your speech and pronunciation. Make sure you get your repeat sentences right in the exam. Describe image - just keep talking about the image and keep your grammar correct.

Don't worry about the mic position. They are pretty good and you get to test them before the test begins.

Good luck. PM me if have any questions.


----------



## Gersus

manpan18 said:


> Reading is a bit tricky I agree, especially, for someone who is not an avid reader. Fill in the blanks sometimes need knowledge of English phrases and sometimes the context and relation with the previous paragraph.
> 
> Speak as much as you can, to yourself or to someone else. Simply learning the pronunciations will not help. Just speak out loud as much as you can while trying to improve your speech and pronunciation. Make sure you get your repeat sentences right in the exam. Describe image - just keep talking about the image and keep your grammar correct.
> 
> Don't worry about the mic position. They are pretty good and you get to test them before the test begins.
> 
> Good luck. PM me if have any questions.


Hi Manpan18,

Thanks for your advice! I have been speaking as much as I can. My friends told me I speak too fast sometimes so I have been trying to slow down . However, the problem I have been having is that the computer is not recognizing all the words I say. My Australian friends can understand me without a problem, but the computer does not. I thought my pronunciation was wrong because of this, and the system is recognizing what I said as something else.

Also, do you have any tips for repeat sentences? Is it a good idea to take notes in this section? And any other tips for reading? 

I appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## Snober

Hi , u can use system to recoognize your words and then work on the words that computer does not recognize. To practice u may use dictation.io . practice by speaking common words and r
then check what all words computer cud not write. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have my PTE on Wednesday and was wondering if anyone can provide me with any tips for my exam. I need to achieve 79+.
> 
> I did the PTE scored practice test A last week. These were my results:
> Listening 75
> Reading 65
> Speaking 56
> Writing 80
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 42
> Pronunciation 50
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> As you can see, I need to improve in reading and speaking. Any ideas on how to improve my score on both? My main problems are in fluency and pronunciation. I have been using speechnotes.co to improve my pronunciation but I have not gotten better. In reading I have troubles with filling the blanks and re-ordering paragraphs.
> 
> Also, is it true that it is better to put the microphone on the tip of the nose? I saw a video about it but was not sure if it works.
> 
> Any help is appreciate it, thanks!!


*This helped my Pronunciation
*
https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg/videos

*Tips on why your Pronunciation mark might be low:
*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos


----------



## samanthaat88

*Test B*

I have performed Test B and the results were not satisfactory. 

Also I received a warning mentioning that "Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English".

I have written the essays within the word count 200-300 (236) and I am an average writer. (IELTS 7.5)

Can anyone help me on what they are trying to say from the above warning?

IELTS (03/12/2016) - L/R/W/S - 7.5/7.5/7.5/8.0
Test B Results - L/R/W/S - 63/44/59/49


----------



## Hasiths

samanthaat88 said:


> I have performed Test B and the results were not satisfactory.
> 
> Also I received a warning mentioning that "Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English".
> 
> I have written the essays within the word count 200-300 (236) and I am an average writer. (IELTS 7.5)
> 
> Can anyone help me on what they are trying to say from the above warning?
> 
> IELTS (03/12/2016) - L/R/W/S - 7.5/7.5/7.5/8.0
> Test B Results - L/R/W/S - 63/44/59/49



Not sure bro. but if you have 7.5 IELTS writing, PTE should not be a problem (May be it is a glitch in the system). Just adhere to standards and you will be ok.

When is your Exam?


----------



## samanthaat88

Hasiths said:


> Not sure bro. but if you have 7.5 IELTS writing, PTE should not be a problem (May be it is a glitch in the system). Just adhere to standards and you will be ok.
> 
> When is your Exam?


I have done IELTS 2 times and both times I received the mark 7.5 for writing. My exam is on Tuesday 07th February and pretty worried about the mock test results.
I have my office laptop and there are few security setups. Not sure if this is causing any issue. However, I am sure that my headset and microphone works fine.


----------



## sounddonor

samanthaat88 said:


> I have performed Test B and the results were not satisfactory.
> 
> Also I received a warning mentioning that "Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English".
> 
> I have written the essays within the word count 200-300 (236) and I am an average writer. (IELTS 7.5)
> 
> Can anyone help me on what they are trying to say from the above warning?
> 
> IELTS (03/12/2016) - L/R/W/S - 7.5/7.5/7.5/8.0
> Test B Results - L/R/W/S - 63/44/59/49




Bro you got each 7 in ielts so why you do PTE?? Targeting points 20?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

samanthaat88 said:


> I have done IELTS 2 times and both times I received the mark 7.5 for writing. My exam is on Tuesday 07th February and pretty worried about the mock test results.
> I have my office laptop and there are few security setups. Not sure if this is causing any issue. However, I am sure that my headset and microphone works fine.



Do you need 65 or 79? If you need only 65, don't worry about much. I think you will be alright. I have my exam tomorrow. Will share some questions I get.


----------



## samanthaat88

sanjeewa said:


> Bro you got each 7 in ielts so why you do PTE?? Targeting points 20?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I need 20 points.


----------



## samanthaat88

Hasiths said:


> Do you need 65 or 79? If you need only 65, don't worry about much. I think you will be alright. I have my exam tomorrow. Will share some questions I get.


Thanks for motivating me. Are you planing to do the exam at the Dehiwela center? 
It would be great if you could share the questions.


----------



## toyota110

samanthaat88 said:


> I have done IELTS 2 times and both times I received the mark 7.5 for writing. My exam is on Tuesday 07th February and pretty worried about the mock test results.
> I have my office laptop and there are few security setups. Not sure if this is causing any issue. However, I am sure that my headset and microphone works fine.


Write essay in notepad and copy to MS word after. this way you know how much spellings and grammar mistakes have done. Be simple . dont write complex long sentences. concentrate on grammar and spellings. 230-250 would be fine.
let me know your results. I have exam on 9th.
Good luck


----------



## Hasiths

samanthaat88 said:


> Thanks for motivating me. Are you planing to do the exam at the Dehiwela center?
> It would be great if you could share the questions.


Yes. Dehiwala. This is the only center in Sri Lanka as far as I know. ICBT used to conduct, but not anymore.
Please share the questions after your exams :typing: In case I have to do it again. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gersus

Snober said:


> Hi , u can use system to recoognize your words and then work on the words that computer does not recognize. To practice u may use dictation.io . practice by speaking common words and r
> then check what all words computer cud not write.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help Snober! I tried dictation.io today, it seems the system recognizes at least 75% of what I say, no idea if that is good or bad though. I will keep practicing and see how it goes. Do you have any tips for the reading component and repeat sentences?

-----------------------

Thanks for the videos zaback21! 

I saw Navjot Brar's videos before, I got the idea about the position of the microphone (put it in the tip of the nose) from her haha. That's why I asked about it. I have not seen the other videos though, I will definitely check them out!


----------



## icycool

Hi All,
I wrote my PTE today. Can 5-6 wrong answers drag score below 65 as I have to rush in last 8 questions and completed them in 9-10 minutes.


----------



## memoalex

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I wrote my PTE today. Can 5-6 wrong answers drag score below 65 as I have to rush in last 8 questions and completed them in 9-10 minutes.


yes it happened with me and maybe you will get lucky and chose the correct answers


----------



## prashant.spce

*Prashant*

Hi All,

I gave my first PTE - A attempt on 28/01/2017.

Below are my scores

Communicative Skills

Listening 65
Reading 63
Speaking 61
Writing 89

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 41
Vocabulary 83
Written Discourse 81

For Speaking section.

I followed what others have suggested, like keeping mike just over the nose to avoid the breathing sound, Without any hesitations,pauses, described along with conclusion in almost all the images.

However, i am pretty sure, i fumbled in the grammatical structure during describe image, retell lecture.

My question is that, when it is said that content doesn't really matter,especially in case of describe image, does grammar matters in speaking?

For Listening section,

I almost ran out of time. spent lot of time in Choose single/multiple and re-order paragraph. In fact i am pretty sure, i did wrong in all the re-order paragraph. it was really pretty tough to even find the first sentence.

I am planning to give another attempt soon in couple of weeks time.
Apart from writing, in all the sections, i really need to slog hard and improve in days to come.

Please any suggestions?

Thanks
Prashant


----------



## aggpunit

prashant.spce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave my first PTE - A attempt on 28/01/2017.
> 
> Below are my scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 63
> Speaking 61
> Writing 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 41
> Vocabulary 83
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> For Speaking section.
> 
> I followed what others have suggested, like keeping mike just over the nose to avoid the breathing sound, Without any hesitations,pauses, described along with conclusion in almost all the images.
> 
> However, i am pretty sure, i fumbled in the grammatical structure during describe image, retell lecture.
> 
> My question is that, when it is said that content doesn't really matter,especially in case of describe image, does grammar matters in speaking?
> 
> For Listening section,
> 
> I almost ran out of time. spent lot of time in Choose single/multiple and re-order paragraph. In fact i am pretty sure, i did wrong in all the re-order paragraph. it was really pretty tough to even find the first sentence.
> 
> I am planning to give another attempt soon in couple of weeks time.
> Apart from writing, in all the sections, i really need to slog hard and improve in days to come.
> 
> Please any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant


You already got 90 in grammar, so your problem may not be grammar. Bit of practice in speaking would just be required.


----------



## rajwinder singh

*plz give me*

my whats app <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## bomonti

Hi guys, 
everybody IELTS is more difficult then PTE_A exam. I got 7 in IELTS in each section and I thought I could do 79 in PTE to have extra 10 points in immigration process . however my score is very bad in mock test. my PTE is 50 overall  

while everbody is getting better performance in PTE, mine is worse. where did I do wrong ? 

note :i did not prepared for PTE. I just checked out samples questions for a few hours


----------



## manpan18

bomonti said:


> Hi guys,
> everybody IELTS is more difficult then PTE_A exam. I got 7 in IELTS in each section and I thought I could do 79 in PTE to have extra 10 points in immigration process . however my score is very bad in mock test. my PTE is 50 overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while everbody is getting better performance in PTE, mine is worse. where did I do wrong ?
> 
> note :i did not prepared for PTE. I just checked out samples questions for a few hours


From experience I can tell you that don't worry about the mock test score. Just use it to get comfortable with the format and timings. 7 in Ielts definitely means 79+ in PTE provided on don't get nervous and panic. You may have to appear more than once. Grammar is most important. You need to know how to answer each section. I was in the same boat and have achieved what you are attempting. Good luck.


----------



## zaback21

prashant.spce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave my first PTE - A attempt on 28/01/2017.
> 
> Below are my scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 63
> Speaking 61
> Writing 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 41
> Vocabulary 83
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> For Speaking section.
> 
> I followed what others have suggested, like keeping mike just over the nose to avoid the breathing sound, Without any hesitations,pauses, described along with conclusion in almost all the images.
> 
> However, i am pretty sure, i fumbled in the grammatical structure during describe image, retell lecture.
> 
> My question is that, when it is said that content doesn't really matter,especially in case of describe image, does grammar matters in speaking?
> 
> For Listening section,
> 
> I almost ran out of time. spent lot of time in Choose single/multiple and re-order paragraph. In fact i am pretty sure, i did wrong in all the re-order paragraph. it was really pretty tough to even find the first sentence.
> 
> I am planning to give another attempt soon in couple of weeks time.
> Apart from writing, in all the sections, i really need to slog hard and improve in days to come.
> 
> Please any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant


Your Grammar is fine. Looking at your mark, it seems like your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency requires a lot of work. You may think its fine, but it may not be. You have to make computer understand. Maybe try speak at moderate pace instead of too fast, try not to correct yourself (very difficult to do) and have nice rhythm when speaking, have proper stress and intonations, etc. So many things can go wrong even if you may not feel like. Speaking is not just about speaking but making computer understand.

*Practice and Tips :*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg


----------



## sumitgupta22

bomonti said:


> Hi guys,
> everybody IELTS is more difficult then PTE_A exam. I got 7 in IELTS in each section and I thought I could do 79 in PTE to have extra 10 points in immigration process . however my score is very bad in mock test. my PTE is 50 overall
> 
> while everbody is getting better performance in PTE, mine is worse. where did I do wrong ?
> 
> note :i did not prepared for PTE. I just checked out samples questions for a few hours


PTE is easier than IELTS, but at the same time, entirely different as well. Hence, you need to do a lot of practice and get used to of the format.


----------



## jcreative86

Can Anyone help me in preparing for PTE-A


----------



## prashant.spce

aggpunit said:


> You already got 90 in grammar, so your problem may not be grammar. Bit of practice in speaking would just be required.


Thanks Punit...

I thought the grammar marks are also considered for speaking section rather than just writing section.

I will have to practice speaking as much as i can.

Thanks
Prashant


----------



## aggpunit

No grammar is true for other modules.


prashant.spce said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already got 90 in grammar, so your problem may not be grammar. Bit of practice in speaking would just be required.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Punit...
> 
> I thought the grammar marks are also considered for speaking section rather than just writing section.
> 
> I will have to practice speaking as much as i can.
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant
Click to expand...


----------



## prashant.spce

zaback21 said:


> Your Grammar is fine. Looking at your mark, it seems like your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency requires a lot of work. You may think its fine, but it may not be. You have to make computer understand. Maybe try speak at moderate pace instead of too fast, try not to correct yourself (very difficult to do) and have nice rhythm when speaking, have proper stress and intonations, etc. So many things can go wrong even if you may not feel like. Speaking is not just about speaking but making computer understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your tips.
> 
> I will try to make these changes and go through the links.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


----------



## zack-93

Thank you guys for the great blog 

I wanted to ask about multiple choice multiple answers Reading , whether it is better to chose one and move on. But from what people say is that if you leave a correct answer you will also get a negative mark

for example the question has 2 correct responses and i only choose a single one, it basically means i'll get zero is that true ? 

So far this questions is the most annoying question on the test.


----------



## aggpunit

Leaving gives you 0 for the left over.


zack-93 said:


> Thank you guys for the great blog
> 
> I wanted to ask about multiple choice multiple answers Reading , whether it is better to chose one and move on. But from what people say is that if you leave a correct answer you will also get a negative mark
> 
> for example the question has 2 correct responses and i only choose a single one, it basically means i'll get zero is that true ?
> 
> So far this questions is the most annoying question on the test.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys plz help me i have a problem to see my score report when i sign in my account and try to watch score report error occured, what is the reason behind it anyone tell me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gvbrin

riyapatel said:


> hii guys plz help me i have a problem to see my score report when i sign in my account and try to watch score report error occured, what is the reason behind it anyone tell me.
> Thanks in advance.


Please try after some time, you should be able to see the report.


----------



## manpan18

You will get partial marks for partial right answer and if you choose wrong answer then marks will be deducted.



zack-93 said:


> Thank you guys for the great blog
> 
> I wanted to ask about multiple choice multiple answers Reading , whether it is better to chose one and move on. But from what people say is that if you leave a correct answer you will also get a negative mark
> 
> for example the question has 2 correct responses and i only choose a single one, it basically means i'll get zero is that true ?
> 
> So far this questions is the most annoying question on the test.


----------



## samanthaat88

Hasiths said:


> Yes. Dehiwala. This is the only center in Sri Lanka as far as I know. ICBT used to conduct, but not anymore.
> Please share the questions after your exams :typing: In case I have to do it again. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Hasith, 

Did you do the exams today. What about the paper. Is it easy ?
want to know few things. What is the essay and answer short questions you got. And how many candidates were there in one room.


----------



## desiaussie

request everyone those who appeared for PTE this week or will be appearing for PTE, please share the questions.


----------



## zaback21

zack-93 said:


> Thank you guys for the great blog
> 
> I wanted to ask about multiple choice multiple answers Reading , whether it is better to chose one and move on. But from what people say is that if you leave a correct answer you will also get a negative mark
> 
> for example the question has 2 correct responses and i only choose a single one, it basically means i'll get zero is that true ?
> 
> So far this questions is the most annoying question on the test.





manpan18 said:


> You will get partial marks for partial right answer and if you choose wrong answer then marks will be deducted.



You get *zero *if you don't select at least 2 answers.
Even if you choose only 1 correct answer, for failing to answer another question, you get zero. It's weird rule but that's how it is.


----------



## gaddam1

Hi Folks,

I have PTE-A and mu scores are as below.

L - 59
R - 47
S - 61
W - 68

But, i would need minimum 65 in each module. Could you please assist me with the strategies to follow during the preparation .


----------



## sreekdlr

Hello friends,

I have a doubt regarding PTE examination. Shall we expect the questions from exercise modules/PTE official materials..? Or entirely something else. Please Help.


----------



## ksrikanthh

sreekdlr said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding PTE examination. Shall we expect the questions from exercise modules/PTE official materials..? Or entirely something else. Please Help.


Hi sree,
Essay topics are repeated. Other than that i dont see anything asked from exercises.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have PTE-A and mu scores are as below.
> 
> L - 59
> R - 47
> S - 61
> W - 68
> 
> But, i would need minimum 65 in each module. Could you please assist me with the strategies to follow during the preparation .


Your Enabling Skills Score ?


----------



## sreekdlr

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi sree,
> Essay topics are repeated. Other than that i dont see anything asked from exercises.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply srikanth. What about Answer Short question?


----------



## chinkyjenn

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have PTE-A and mu scores are as below.
> 
> L - 59
> R - 47
> S - 61
> W - 68
> 
> But, i would need minimum 65 in each module. Could you please assist me with the strategies to follow during the preparation .


Hey guys... I've been attending PTEcourse in Sydney to help me prepare for the test..

Anyway what you guys could try is try the free exam practice on PTE website also if you want, you can buy PTE practice tests x 2 - They are generally harder than the real PTE exam.


----------



## chinkyjenn

sreekdlr said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding PTE examination. Shall we expect the questions from exercise modules/PTE official materials..? Or entirely something else. Please Help.


I don't think so
For practice, I suggest to try pte free exam practice online and/or you could buy the practice test


----------



## zaback21

sreekdlr said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding PTE examination. Shall we expect the questions from exercise modules/PTE official materials..? Or entirely something else. Please Help.


Obviously not, that's why it's called *Test*. Else everyone will memorise and get 90 in all.


----------



## sreekdlr

Thanks all for the replies..

Also I'm a Graphic Designer. And I'm applying for 190 PR visa, But i'm applying through my partner.. she have masters in Computer science (M.Tech). The agent told us that my partner only needs the IELTS/PTE score. and for my part it not necessary for the process.. Is that right? also If so, i need to do IELTS/PTE score for my job requirements in australia? or is the score required only for Visa process..?


----------



## zaback21

sreekdlr said:


> Thanks all for the replies..
> 
> Also I'm a Graphic Designer. And I'm applying for 190 PR visa, But i'm applying through my partner.. she have masters in Computer science (M.Tech). The agent told us that my partner only needs the IELTS/PTE score. and for my part it not necessary for the process.. Is that right? also If so, i need to do IELTS/PTE score for my job requirements in australia? or is the score required only for Visa process..?





> *Partner skills*
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


No, you do need IELTS/PTE-A to apply for 189 Visa through your spouse. You need at least 6 in all band. You also need Skill Assessment and it should same as your wife. If it is not, then your wife doesn't get 5 points from you to apply for 189 Expression of Interest.

Even if you don't provide your wife with 5 points, after she gets 189 invite, you will need to show you have Functional English or 5 in all bands.


----------



## samanthaat88

zaback21 said:


> No, you do need IELTS/PTE-A to apply for 189 Visa through your spouse. You need at least 6 in all band. You also need Skill Assessment and it should same as your wife. If it is not, then your wife doesn't get 5 points from you to apply for 189 Expression of Interest.
> 
> Even if you don't provide your wife with 5 points, after she gets 189 invite, you will need to show you have Functional English or 5 in all bands.


To claim 5 points for partner, skill Assesment no need to be same as your wife's occupation category.. 
Main requipments are 
1. IElTS 6 ( Or equelent other test results)
2. your occupation should be in SOL list
3. you have to get positive skill Assesment from relevant body.

If you're not claiming points, Then only requirement is English medium degree or diploma. ( if not Minimum 4.5 in iELTS)


----------



## zaback21

samanthaat88 said:


> *Skill Assesment no need to be same as your wife's occupation category to claim 5 points. *
> Main equipments are
> 1. IElTS 6 ( Or equelent other test results)
> 2. your occupation should be in SOL list
> 3. you have to get positive skill Assesment from relevant body.
> 
> If you're not claiming points, Then only requirement is English medium degree or diploma. ( if not Minimum 4.5 in iELTS)


Thanks for clarifying, so many people saying it needs to be the same as spouse occupation and other's saying not.


----------



## Hasiths

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi Hasith,
> 
> Did you do the exams today. What about the paper. Is it easy ?
> want to know few things. What is the essay and answer short questions you got. And how many candidates were there in one room.


Hi,
I did. the exam was quiet hard compared to my first attempt. fingers crossed.

Essay was about - Technological advancement (Computer)

For Short answer questions, now they give a graph or a picture and ask questions, so be prepared. There were 5 people in the room and there was this girl speaking so loud I lost concentration. 

I am not really happy with this attempt. lets see when the results come.


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> Hi,
> I did. the exam was quiet hard compared to my first attempt. fingers crossed.
> 
> Essay was about - Technological advancement (Computer)
> 
> For Short answer questions, now they give a graph or a picture and ask questions, so be prepared. There were 5 people in the room and there was this girl speaking so loud I lost concentration.
> 
> I am not really happy with this attempt. lets see when the results come.


if it has been really hard you should be able to get the desired score. I had the feeling but got 65+ each 70 overall.


----------



## Hasiths

aumelb1 said:


> if it has been really hard you should be able to get the desired score. I had the feeling but got 65+ each 70 overall.


Thanks bro.....

You are absolutely right. I got the score. will update in a separate post. :rockon:


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.

L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85

Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.

Good Luck All.


----------



## Sammani

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.



woowww,,,,  congratulations ...  so happy of u friend..


----------



## 18Googol2

Wow, thats excellent scores!! Congrats!!

Can you share your experience pls?


----------



## shariq123

samanthaat88 said:


> To claim 5 points for partner, skill Assesment no need to be same as your wife's occupation category..
> Main requipments are
> 1. IElTS 6 ( Or equelent other test results)
> 2. your occupation should be in SOL list
> 3. you have to get positive skill Assesment from relevant body.
> 
> If you're not claiming points, Then only requirement is English medium degree or diploma. ( if not Minimum 4.5 in iELTS)


If we want 5 points from partner does she need to have IELTS 6 score in Academic IELTS or it can be General IELTS as well? They say IELTS 6.0 score, but they also mention positive skills assessment from relevant body. The relevant body wants IELTS 7.0 in Academic. So I don't understand what is true and what is not?


----------



## Hasiths

Sammani said:


> woowww,,,,  congratulations ...  so happy of u friend..


Thanks Sammani


----------



## chubb

shariq123 said:


> If we want 5 points from partner does she need to have IELTS 6 score in Academic IELTS or it can be General IELTS as well? They say IELTS 6.0 score, but they also mention positive skills assessment from relevant body. The relevant body wants IELTS 7.0 in Academic. So I don't understand what is true and what is not?



1. It can be IELTS General for all immigration purpose.

2. They are both true.The IELTS 6 is for claiming partner points from the point of view of DIBP. However, skills assessment bodies are not part of DIBP and they can each have their own rules.

For example, an accountant can either do a professional year course or gain IELTS Academic 7 to get skills assessment. So potentially one can just get IELTS general 6 and do a professional year to get an assessment. (No IELTS Academic 7 required in this case)

OR for an engineer, the IELTS requirement is 6 for both skills assessment and immigration.


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.


Congratzz bro!


----------



## shariq123

chubb said:


> 1. It can be IELTS General for all immigration purpose.
> 
> 2. They are both true.The IELTS 6 is for claiming partner points from the point of view of DIBP. However, skills assessment bodies are not part of DIBP and they can each have their own rules.
> 
> For example, an accountant can either do a professional year course or gain IELTS Academic 7 to get skills assessment. So potentially one can just get IELTS general 6 and do a professional year to get an assessment. (No IELTS Academic 7 required in this case)
> 
> OR for an engineer, the IELTS requirement is 6 for both skills assessment and immigration.


thanks a lot for the clarification


----------



## hasansins

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.


Congratulations man!  Feels great I am sure!

So now take a moment of silence before you celebrate this event


----------



## vutla9992

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.



Congratulations for the score and good luck for the rest I am also trying for 79 but need help on writing and Listening , my previous score is L-66 w- 65 R- 79 S- 78 how to improve in writing particularly written discourse- Thanks


----------



## azir

My PTEs so far:

1st exam attempt

Listening 64
Reading 65
Speaking 64
Writing 66

totally upset.... crying, just one mark below 65 in Listening and Speaking ! 250 bucks went to the drain, not to mention stress !

after a week of INTENSIVE study, attempt PTE-A mock test A,

Listening 66
Reading 55
Speaking 63
Writing 63

SHOCK ! A week of training did NOTHING and scores even went down !

Another week of intensive study, and second attempt for PTE-A actual exam:

Listening 73
Reading 76
Speaking 81
Writing 77 

Now another bad feeling, damn! how to get 79+ in all criteria !

Really need 20 in English to get invited.....oooofffff!

Guys please advise what should I do to improve scores?


----------



## vutla9992

shariq123 said:


> If we want 5 points from partner does she need to have IELTS 6 score in Academic IELTS or it can be General IELTS as well? They say IELTS 6.0 score, but they also mention positive skills assessment from relevant body. The relevant body wants IELTS 7.0 in Academic. So I don't understand what is true and what is not?


Hi I have a question regarding spouse points, I am applying for 189 visa and but my wife occupation is not on the list her occupation is in some other state list can I claim points if wife occupation in CSOL list or both should be on the same list or same state


----------



## Hasiths

Thanks all. I will share my experience soon in a detailed post. Hope it will help everyone to get the desired score.


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.


Congrats!!!I TOLD YOUUU

Bro , how did you get the ideal score of 90 in Speaking ???My friend is struggling to make it 79+.


----------



## ganesh.eng

*PTE Academic study guide*

Hi Guys

I have to get 79+ in each for PTE in order to get 20 points for my EOI. I have booked exam on March 6th. I am taking the exam first time and unfortunately I have to crack it in the first attempt itself due to my Occupational ceiling. 

My query is 

*Suggest me how many hours per day I should spend on preparing, considering 21 days I have for the exam? *

My current level of English is
IELTS (Dec 3rd 2016 - S-7.5,R-8.5,W-7,L-7.5 O-7.5)

*Downloaded resources already from good folks out there* 
PTE Official guide, PTE KEY PLUS, McMilan book and purchased mock tests from PTE website. 

Please help me to plan my days for PTE

Occupation - 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI updated 24/01/2017 - (65/189, 70/190 NSW,VIC)
Age -30
Qualification - 15
English -10
Experience - 5
Spouse skills - 5


----------



## samanthaat88

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.


Congratulations bro! 

Got the same topic for essay and answer short questions. Timing was pretty tuff for reading and listening.


----------



## Hasiths

samanthaat88 said:


> Congratulations bro!
> 
> Got the same topic for essay and answer short questions. Timing was pretty tuff for reading and listening.


Great. Do not worry. I felt the same way. Hope you will get the score you want. Let me know if I can be more helpful. I don't see many Sri Lankans in these threads. So let's help each other to get the Dream Life We Need lane:


----------



## ganesh.eng

Hasiths said:


> Great. Do not worry. I felt the same way. Hope you will get the score you want. Let me know if I can be more helpful. I don't see many Sri Lankans in these threads. So let's help each other to get the Dream Life We Need lane:


 Bro please help me on my query please?


----------



## icycool

Guys,

I got my score today.
Communicative Skills:L/R/S/W:72/84/84/70
Enabling Skill:Grammer/Fluency/ Pronunciation/ Spelling/Vocab/Written Disc:68/90/79/19/90/81
My target is 79+, Can someone suggest how to proceed further.


----------



## Hasiths

icycool said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my score today.
> Communicative Skills:L/R/S/W:72/84/84/70
> Enabling Skill:Grammer/Fluency/ Pronunciation/ Spelling/Vocab/Written Disc:68/90/79/19/90/81
> My target is 79+, Can someone suggest how to proceed further.



Dude you have really good scores. problem is you have 19 for your spelling. I am sure if you got a decent score for spelling, Listening and writing scores will be way over 79. Improve on your spelling.


----------



## Hasiths

aumelb1 said:


> Congrats!!!I TOLD YOUUU
> 
> Bro , how did you get the ideal score of 90 in Speaking ???My friend is struggling to make it 79+.



Just keep talking man. Don't stop until 38 seconds. Talk what ever comes to your mind. and btw i kept my mic over my nose. Don't know whether it had an impact. May be, coz most of the people are saying to do it. so I did it


----------



## Hasiths

ganesh.eng said:


> Bro please help me on my query please?


Dude, the number of hours depends from person to person. So I cant exactly give you an answer. However, unlike IELTS, PTE requires hardcore practice. I practiced morning, day and night. I used all the free time I have to do some kind of an activity to practice. 
I would suggest if you want to crack this in one go, practice every second you have.


----------



## pkk0574

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.




Congratulations and all the best for the next stage!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

icycool said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my score today.
> Communicative Skills:L/R/S/W:72/84/84/70
> Enabling Skill:Grammer/Fluency/ Pronunciation/ Spelling/Vocab/Written Disc:68/90/79/19/90/81
> My target is 79+, Can someone suggest how to proceed further.


Try writing on Notepad without spellcheck and then check with MS Word to find out your errors.


----------



## ganesh.eng

Hasiths said:


> Dude, the number of hours depends from person to person. So I cant exactly give you an answer. However, unlike IELTS, PTE requires hardcore practice. I practiced morning, day and night. I used all the free time I have to do some kind of an activity to practice.
> I would suggest if you want to crack this in one go, practice every second you have.


Thank you appreciated
Every second you have , However I take it as practice more than IELTS. 

Thank you for the reply


----------



## Gersus

*Pte*

Hi guys,

Thanks for the help provided in this forum. Tomorrow I have my PTE test, I will post my results after I get them.


----------



## desiaussie

Gersus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the help provided in this forum. Tomorrow I have my PTE test, I will post my results after I get them.


Can you please share questions you will receive in your exam


----------



## hibaa92

I score 90 in all (reading, writing, speaking & listening) in the scored test (Test B) on ptepractice.com. My exam is on 13th Feb, how should I prepare until then? Dont want to screw this up.


----------



## Nicusha

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.


Hi Please share some advices for speaking.
I really appreciate it


----------



## Nicusha

azir said:


> My PTEs so far:
> 
> 1st exam attempt
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 65
> Speaking 64
> Writing 66
> 
> totally upset.... crying, just one mark below 65 in Listening and Speaking ! 250 bucks went to the drain, not to mention stress !
> 
> after a week of INTENSIVE study, attempt PTE-A mock test A,
> 
> Listening 66
> Reading 55
> Speaking 63
> Writing 63
> 
> SHOCK ! A week of training did NOTHING and scores even went down !
> 
> Another week of intensive study, and second attempt for PTE-A actual exam:
> 
> Listening 73
> Reading 76
> Speaking 81
> Writing 77
> 
> Now another bad feeling, damn! how to get 79+ in all criteria !
> 
> Really need 20 in English to get invited.....oooofffff!
> 
> Guys please advise what should I do to improve scores?


Azir, how have you improved your speaking from 63 to 81?

Thank you


----------



## gaddam1

Massive hit for you in 2nd attempt.
Could you please do review my scores below and suggest areas to be improved. I am vexed with practicing PTE and I feel missing something which could not realize.
I have given my PTE-A twice on some 3 months back and my scores are as below.

PTE - 1st attempt
Listening---61
Reading---45
Speaking-- 61
Writing---59
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 67
Oral Fluency :59
Pronunciation : 44
Spelling : 46
Vocabulary : 61
Communicative Skills : 51

PTE - 2nd attempt
Listening---58
Reading---52
Speaking-- 41
Writing---66
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 78
Oral Fluency :35
Pronunciation : 35
Spelling : 20
Vocabulary : 50
Communicative Skills : 53

I have my exam on March 6th and this would be third attempt for me. 

Any inputs will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gaddam1

Hearty congratulation mate, Excellent scores , Happy of you!
Could you please do review my scores below and suggest areas to be improved. I am vexed with practicing PTE and I feel missing something which could not realize.
I have given my PTE-A twice on some 3 months back and my scores are as below.

PTE - 1st attempt
Listening---61
Reading---45
Speaking-- 61
Writing---59
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 67
Oral Fluency :59
Pronunciation : 44
Spelling : 46
Vocabulary : 61
Communicative Skills : 51

PTE - 2nd attempt
Listening---58
Reading---52
Speaking-- 41
Writing---66
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 78
Oral Fluency :35
Pronunciation : 35
Spelling : 20
Vocabulary : 50
Communicative Skills : 53

I have my exam on March 6th and this would be third attempt for me. 

Any inputs will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaback21

gaddam1 said:


> Hearty congratulation mate, Excellent scores , Happy of you!
> Could you please do review my scores below and suggest areas to be improved. I am vexed with practicing PTE and I feel missing something which could not realize.
> I have given my PTE-A twice on some 3 months back and my scores are as below.
> 
> PTE - 1st attempt
> Listening---61
> Reading---45
> Speaking-- 61
> Writing---59
> Enabling Skills :
> Grammer : 67
> Oral Fluency :59
> Pronunciation : 44
> Spelling : 46
> Vocabulary : 61
> Communicative Skills : 51
> 
> PTE - 2nd attempt
> Listening---58
> Reading---52
> Speaking-- 41
> Writing---66
> Enabling Skills :
> Grammer : 78
> Oral Fluency :35
> Pronunciation : 35
> Spelling : 20
> Vocabulary : 50
> Communicative Skills : 53
> 
> I have my exam on March 6th and this would be third attempt for me.
> 
> Any inputs will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Reading can't be taught, rest can be. Read books, watch good movies, not Transformer kind rather The Kings Speech/Birdman type.

You need improvement in Pronunciation mostly. Have a look at the links below and practice. It will come.



> Hi,
> 
> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> 
> *Read and Practice :*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> Search google for essays !
> 
> Good luck !


----------



## Gersus

desiaussie said:


> Can you please share questions you will receive in your exam


I got two essays in my exam. One was about traveling outside the country to become a scholar, the other was about why students need to learn about plays written centuries ago.


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> I got two essays in my exam. One was about traveling outside the country to become a scholar, the other was about why students need to learn about plays written centuries ago.


Thank god, I never had to write two essays in an exam. That would probably drain your whole brain before the Reading and Listening section.


----------



## azir

i also had 2 essays in my first exam attempt....it sucks !


----------



## Gersus

*Pte*



zaback21 said:


> Thank god, I never had to write two essays in an exam. That would probably drain your whole brain before the Reading and Listening section.


True hahaha but it's okay. Unfortunately, I know I didn't do well on the speaking part, made too many mistakes so I don't think I'll achieve 79+.


----------



## Sammani

Somebody pls tell me what if i get a long time to answer one specific task in reading section? will it jump to next question after sometime or do i have to forget about the other parts of section?

Also in which section do we have to press next button ?


----------



## Devina2008

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my desired score. I am over the moon. Special thanks to all my forum buds for helping me to kickass.
> 
> L/R/S/W = 83/85/90/90 Overall Score = 85
> 
> Let me know if anyone of you need help. Do not give up. I can't express the feeling and the Adrenaline rush I have right now. So get it done homies.
> 
> Good Luck All.


Happy for u mate, congratulations  I wish you every success in your life. you worked hard so you deserve it. believing in yourself is most which you did and proved it. I wish I could get the same marks in my PTE so I don't need to live far away from my family. but any ways I will not stop trying. 
would appreciate any tips for reading, should I skip MCQs multiple answer or tick any. thanks


----------



## zaback21

Sammani said:


> Somebody pls tell me what if i get a long time to answer one specific task in reading section? will it jump to next question after sometime or do i have to forget about the other parts of section?
> 
> Also in which section do we have to press next button ?


I think Reading time limit is for the whole section. So, if you spend too much time on one section, you will have too rush in the others.

Same goes for Listening after Spoken Text Summary is done. Try do Listening as quick as possible in the beginning as the last two section, you will barely have any time.


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> True hahaha but it's okay. Unfortunately, I know I didn't do well on the speaking part, made too many mistakes so I don't think I'll achieve 79+.


Well I made loads of mistakes too, so don't be too disheartened. I still ended up getting 89. I think Pronunciation and Oral Fluency matters most. Even when you are in stress, don't stutter or speak too fast. Just keep calm and you will be fine and this also helps you spend more time by saying less and push the answers close to 35-38s for Describe Image and Retell Lecture.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Well I made loads of mistakes too, so don't be too disheartened. I still ended up getting 89. I think Pronunciation and Oral Fluency matters most. Even when you are in stress, don't stutter or speak too fast. Just keep calm and you will be fine and this also helps you spend more time by saying less and push the answers close to 35-38s for Describe Image and Retell Lecture.


Well... I stutter like 5 times on retell lecture and I spoke too fast on describe image hahaha. Besides that I didn't have any problems with the other questions on speaking. Hopefully I get my results tomorrow.


----------



## hibaa92

Can someone tell me their score in Practive Test B versus what they got in the actual exam?


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> Can someone tell me their score in Practive Test B versus what they got in the actual exam?


Practice Test B is easier or on par with Actual Exam. Practice Test A is harder and hence a better indication of how you are doing.


----------



## hibaa92

I didn't know that! I took Test B and scored all 90. Should I pay for Test A and take that as well? My exam is on 13th Feb and I need 79 all.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> I didn't know that! I took Test B and scored all 90. Should I pay for Test A and take that as well? My exam is on 13th Feb and I need 79 all.


Do Practice Test A and see how much you get. Even if you get 76+ in that test, you can assume you will get 79+ in real test. Its much harder. $35 now is worth more than another $185 and waste of time and stress.


----------



## hibaa92

Ok, great. Thank you. 

Regarding EA MSA, when did you submit?


----------



## desisingh

Gave my practice test and got below scores 
L - 70
S - 67
R - 66
W - 69

Enabling scores are 
Grammer - 67
OF - 66
PRON - 59
Spell - 38
Vocabulary - 60
WD - 47

I'm targeting for 79. Can any one suggest me improvement areas? I gave the test without any prep only saw few sample questions. Also did not use any headset just used the in built microphone in Mac would that make any difference in oral frequency and pronounciation as I was bit far from microphone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

Gave my practice test A and got below scores 
L - 70
S - 67
R - 66
W - 69

Enabling scores are 
Grammer - 67
OF - 66
PRON - 59
Spell - 38
Vocabulary - 60
WD - 47

I'm targeting for 79. Can any one suggest me improvement areas? I gave the test without any prep only saw few sample questions. Also did not use any headset just used the in built microphone in Mac would that make any difference in oral frequency and pronounciation as I was bit far from microphone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hibaa92

desisingh said:


> Gave my practice test A and got below scores
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> I'm targeting for 79. Can any one suggest me improvement areas? I gave the test without any prep only saw few sample questions. Also did not use any headset just used the in built microphone in Mac would that make any difference in oral frequency and pronounciation as I was bit far from microphone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a relaively high score in writing despite low scores in spelling and written discourse. So I suggest work on spelling and only use words in your essay of which you are confident. You can listen to bbc radio or something similar and try to spell difficult words on paper. This will help you practice both spelling and listening.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> Ok, great. Thank you.
> 
> Regarding EA MSA, when did you submit?


Well I did fast track on 31st Dec. Being holiday and all, I got it on 18 Jan 2017, so less than 15 working days.

The current turnaround is 26 working days or 36 days for Fast Track.


----------



## zaback21

desisingh said:


> Gave my practice test A and got below scores
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> I'm targeting for 79. Can any one suggest me improvement areas? I gave the test without any prep only saw few sample questions. Also did not use any headset just used the in built microphone in Mac would that make any difference in oral frequency and pronounciation as I was bit far from microphone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes being away from microphone will make difference. I would suggest studying at least a week since it's quite a technical exam but better than IELTS which just feels like another school Language test. If you need materials, you can let me know, I will send you the links.


----------



## samanthaat88

*disappointed with my PTE result*

Hi,
Its not a good day for me.I was really disappointed with my PTE result.

L:57/R:53/S:31/W:71 :Cry:

Dont know whats going wrong. Computer is not detecting my voice. I used different methods and still I'm not able to overcome the issue. 

BTW my final IELTS result was L:7.5/R:7.5/W:7.5/S:8 

I need 8 in IELTS ( 79+ in PTE ) to complete 70 points. 

Im a ICT BA and Now I have 60 points ( AGE:30 / Edu:15 / Eng:10 /Partner:5) 

If I get 8 in IELTS I can easily reach 70 points mark. But I feel it is not going to work for me.

Anyway I will get extra 5 point for my experiences after May 2017. Is it good to stay rather throwing money away for these exams or should I try IELTS again ? :confused2:

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hasiths

Nicusha said:


> Hi Please share some advices for speaking.
> I really appreciate it


For reading keep on talking without stoping until 38 seconds. Don't worry about the content. Even if you runout of the stuff you have to say, paraphrase them and repeat. I made plenty of mistakes in speaking but I kept on talking and ended right at 38 seconds (about two bars left in the indicator). And I kept the mic above my nose since most of the high scorers are advising to do that. 

zaback21 has provided the practice links. Follow them you will be alright.


----------



## juliancrain

Hey Guys,

I've taken the PTE mock test A and B and scored 48 in speaking on both occasions. For practice test A I scored 29 for oral fluency and 29 for pronunciation. Test B, I scored 53 oral fluency and 14 for pronunciation. I have practiced conscientiously for the past month and applied all known techniques but to no avail. Needless to say, I have taken IELTS and TOEFL in the past year with little preparation and scored 8.5 and 26 respectively which are superior. I want to believe that it's a technical error from my earphone mic or something. I have my exams next week and I'm just worried because of the speaking, other sections are above 79.


----------



## Dendo

Hi everyone, 

I just did my 3rd attempt on PTE test yesterday and the result came out quite bad. Quickly I have done PTE test for 3 times and brief scores as below 

1st: Speaking 49, the rest over 60 
2st: Speaking 48, the rest over 60 
Yesterday day: Speaking 43! The rest still over 60 

I don't know what really happen to me, I practiced followed e2language tips and my oral fluency and pronunciation kept coming down !!! Please help me on that! In addition anyone by the change know a good online tutor?? As my next test is next Friday  never give up! My desire score is over 50 all bands hahaha


----------



## bishoyerian

Devina2008 said:


> Happy for u mate, congratulations  I wish you every success in your life. you worked hard so you deserve it. believing in yourself is most which you did and proved it. I wish I could get the same marks in my PTE so I don't need to live far away from my family. but any ways I will not stop trying.
> 
> would appreciate any tips for reading, should I skip MCQs multiple answer or tick any. thanks




Congrats these are great scores, do you think you made any spelling mistakes in the essay writing? Am not sure I can make a whole essay without a single mistake, tell me how was your experience....


----------



## manpan18

Dendo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just did my 3rd attempt on PTE test yesterday and the result came out quite bad. Quickly I have done PTE test for 3 times and brief scores as below
> 
> 1st: Speaking 49, the rest over 60
> 2st: Speaking 48, the rest over 60
> Yesterday day: Speaking 43! The rest still over 60
> 
> I don't know what really happen to me, I practiced followed e2language tips and my oral fluency and pronunciation kept coming down !!! Please help me on that! In addition anyone by the change know a good online tutor?? As my next test is next Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never give up! My desire score is over 50 all bands hahaha


You said it. If you concentrate too much on the method, your fluency will come down. If one is an average english speaker (not bad) he will make speak is short sentences like a small kid if he concentrate on method. Believe me, I have been through that. See my previous post on my scores. The more natural you are, the more marks you get. Methods are for two types of people:
1. Who is very bad in English (so he needs to stick to it else he won't score anything)
2. Who is very good/thinks in english (so even if he uses the method, he will still make good sentences and use good vocabulary and won't make grammatical errors)

If you are average or even good, be natural. Of course, having some sort of method is good but don't overdo it. Grammer, pronunciation and fluency is most important in speaking. And for God's sake don't try to summarise the trend in "describe image" if you don't think in english - there is just not enough time. It's a stupid method for non-english speakers. You will mess up your grammar.


----------



## Detectiva

Fellows, could you please share the preparation materials please?
I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## zaback21

Dendo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just did my 3rd attempt on PTE test yesterday and the result came out quite bad. Quickly I have done PTE test for 3 times and brief scores as below
> 
> 1st: Speaking 49, the rest over 60
> 2st: Speaking 48, the rest over 60
> Yesterday day: Speaking 43! The rest still over 60
> 
> I don't know what really happen to me, I practiced followed e2language tips and my oral fluency and pronunciation kept coming down !!! Please help me on that! In addition anyone by the change know a good online tutor?? As my next test is next Friday  never give up! My desire score is over 50 all bands hahaha


*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg


----------



## Dendo

Hi Zaback21 and manpan18, thanks you guy for figure out my mistake, appreciate for sharing resources and learning material. 

Again, after 3 times I really lost as I don't know where to start, which learning material should I pick, where can I get an Expert feedback on my speaking. Gruuuuhhh!! 

Here were my test yesterday. 

Describe images 
+ Bar chart - population across several countries between male and female from 19.. to 20..
+ 1 images combined 3 ways of improving health which are excercise, food and positive thinking
+ Bar chart - percentage of group of people owned smart phone range from 0 - 65 years old.
+ Bar chart - Number of population in different aged group in Australia between 3 different years !! **** this was hard 
+ 1 line chart - just 1 line increasing through given period 

Writing - Summary 
+ The negative impact of human in wild life and natural environment
+ The connection between armed policed and parents to raise safety in community 
+ ...... agggh I just suddenly forgot
Topic: Give your opinion on human behaviour will be corrected by Law, or not ? 

Retell Lecture: 
+ Genetic Revolution 
+ Artificial intelligent


----------



## zaback21

Dendo said:


> Hi Zaback21 and manpan18, thanks you guy for figure out my mistake, appreciate for sharing resources and learning material.
> 
> Again, after 3 times I really lost as I don't know where to start, which learning material should I pick, where can I get an Expert feedback on my speaking. Gruuuuhhh!!
> 
> Here were my test yesterday.
> 
> Describe images
> + Bar chart - population across several countries between male and female from 19.. to 20..
> + 1 images combined 3 ways of improving health which are excercise, food and positive thinking
> + Bar chart - percentage of group of people owned smart phone range from 0 - 65 years old.
> + Bar chart - Number of population in different aged group in Australia between 3 different years !! **** this was hard
> + 1 line chart - just 1 line increasing through given period
> 
> Writing - Summary
> + The negative impact of human in wild life and natural environment
> + The connection between armed policed and parents to raise safety in community
> + ...... agggh I just suddenly forgot
> Topic: Give your opinion on human behaviour will be corrected by Law, or not ?
> 
> Retell Lecture:
> + Genetic Revolution
> + Artificial intelligent


Here is an answer I wrote for someone. Don't have time to sort all your questions, so try find what you need.





> I have some questions regarding your PTE experience


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1581.html#post11864721



> * summarize text (30-40 w): Following A who did what type format to write 40 words text. Your advice?


I don't think Summarise is 40 words. *a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.*

*Divide and conquer - That;s how you do it !*

PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide



> * Describe Graph : following a format, would able to mention two points here beside intro n conclusion. Your advice?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1576.html#post11846937

**Retell lecture: again following a format to write 4 sentences. Your advice?*

*You write as much as you can of what said and you say as much as the speaker said - even saying the exact same thing back works - though try not to !. Start with, " The speaker said" and End with a Conclusion if you can.*



> * Advice on Multiple choice in listening section, I prefer to listen first rather than reading options to choose while listening. Your advice?


*Try listen everything and get what the speaker is saying but also have a glance at the answers and try eliminate them if you can, if not no harm. Its the hardest section in listening so don't worry too much if 65+ is your target. Spend more on Select Missing Word and Write From Dictation and such. And yes, you have to select at least 2 or more(depending on the question-minimum select 2) else you get 0 !!!*



> *Whats your advice on timing in reading section, any technique to follow.


*Spend time on Fill In The Blanks which are easier.*




> *advice on essay writing even i will follow a format here.


Introduction
Body Paragraph
Conclusion

Unlike IELTS, Essay is not worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers

Spend more on Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken test in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and Write From Dictation in Listening ( which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark).



> Thanks in ADVANCE


You are welcome. Let me know if you have any queries.



> *Describe Image*
> 
> You need more practice in describe image. The introduction should be easy and smooth as there is nothing to think about it, just read it as it is, but you are still having too many pauses. You also trying to speak too fast and then 2-3 seconds pause, this is not going to help your oral fluency. By trying to speak too fast after pauses you are also losing Pronunciation mark.
> 
> Content doesn't matter, just don't stop speaking, say whatever it is in your mind even if incorrect and say it at a smooth pace with proper stress and intonation.
> 
> Look at the youtube links I gave you regarding Pronunciation and Speaking. Also try to think *computer is your friend* and your speaking to it. With practice, it will come. *Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama.
> *
> *Read Aloud:*
> 
> You speaking too fast, slow down and speak at a nice rhythm with proper intonation and pronunciation. Have a look at the links I gave you, see model answers and you will be fine.
> 
> By speaking too fast, you are stuttering. Let your mind and mouth be in sync. By speaking too fast, *your mouth is outpacing your mind* as it needs time to see the next word.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence:*
> 
> Say it *exactly like the speaker says* with proper pauses and stress.
> 
> *Retell Lecture:*
> 
> You started with " This Speaker talks" and you said it twice to try to correct yourself and you lost marks. *Never correct yourself *just go on to the next word. Retell Lecture is supposed to be easy. You try copy down everything the speaker said and you say the exact same thing back. Try practice writing fast ! And don't the speaker again in the middle, instead use "he/she says".


----------



## Gersus

*1st PTE attempt*

Hi guys,

I finally got my results today, I'll post them with the results I got in my scored practice test A.

Practice test A
Listening 75
Reading 65
Speaking 56
Writing 80

PTE Results:
Listening 83
Reading 74
Speaking 79
Writing 86

I am happy and angry at the same time! I legit did a mess in the speaking part, I repeat myself, I stutter a lot, missed a few words in repeat sentence, and somehow I got 79. Putting the microphone above the nose works!!!!

Unfortunately, I could not get 79 on reading so I have to take the exam again. Any tips on how to get 79+ on reading? I really want to achieve 79+ on everything next time.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got my results today, I'll post them with the results I got in my scored practice test A.
> 
> Practice test A
> Listening 75
> Reading 65
> Speaking 56
> Writing 80
> 
> PTE Results:
> Listening 83
> Reading 74
> Speaking 79
> Writing 86
> 
> I am happy and angry at the same time! I legit did a mess in the speaking part, I repeat myself, I stutter a lot, missed a few words in repeat sentence, and somehow I got 79. Putting the microphone above the nose works!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I could not get 79 on reading so I have to take the exam again. Any tips on how to get 79+ on reading? I really want to achieve 79+ on everything next time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I told you your speaking will be fine. I made loads of mistakes, going over 40s and not completing in 2 of the Describe Image, giving wrong answer in Answer Short Questions and still got 89. Speaking is all about rhythm, flow and pronunciation. Content is the least of worries. There are people who were talking out of topic and nonsense and still scored 90.

Edit: Reading is difficult to teach. Practice and perhaps spend more time on Fill in The Blanks and try get all of them right.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> I told you your speaking will be fine. I made loads of mistakes, going over 40s and not completing in 2 of the Describe Image, giving wrong answer in Answer Short Questions and still got 89. Speaking is all about rhythm, flow and pronunciation. Content is the least of worries. There are people who were talking out of topic and nonsense and still scored 90.
> 
> Edit: Reading is difficult to teach. Practice and perhaps spend more time on Fill in The Blanks and try get all of them right.


True haha, thanks for encouraging me! I have my second attempt on March 27th so I will concentrate on practicing reading. Next time I'll achieve 79+ on everything!


----------



## desisingh

manpan18 said:


> And for God's sake don't try to summarise the trend in "describe image" if you don't think in english - there is just not enough time. It's a stupid method for non-english speakers. You will mess up your grammar.


I would like to differ on this one PTE practice test plus itself says - Think of any implications of the information. or any conclusions that can be drawn.


----------



## Jazbekhu

Hi dear


I want your help to crack PTE exam to get 65+

I took this exam for 5 times

In my 1st attempt, I lacked by 1 mark in WRITING (64 marks) and scored 65+ in all sections with 72 marks in speaking

After that, in all attempts (2,3,4,5)
My speaking scores went down to (50's) and that affected my listening score. However, marks in writing remained consistent to 72 (or 71)

So please share some tips so that i can also get 65+ marks in each section

Note: in first attempt i got 48 marks in pronunciation and that too fell down to 30's in all other attempts

Also suggest me how can i improve marks in pronunciation







zaback21 said:


> Gersus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got my results today, I'll post them with the results I got in my scored practice test A.
> 
> Practice test A
> Listening 75
> Reading 65
> Speaking 56
> Writing 80
> 
> PTE Results:
> Listening 83
> Reading 74
> Speaking 79
> Writing 86
> 
> I am happy and angry at the same time! I legit did a mess in the speaking part, I repeat myself, I stutter a lot, missed a few words in repeat sentence, and somehow I got 79. Putting the microphone above the nose works!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I could not get 79 on reading so I have to take the exam again. Any tips on how to get 79+ on reading? I really want to achieve 79+ on everything next time.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you your speaking will be fine. I made loads of mistakes, going over 40s and not completing in 2 of the Describe Image, giving wrong answer in Answer Short Questions and still got 89. Speaking is all about rhythm, flow and pronunciation. Content is the least of worries. There are people who were talking out of topic and nonsense and still scored 90.
> 
> Edit: Reading is difficult to teach. Practice and perhaps spend more time on Fill in The Blanks and try get all of them right.
Click to expand...


----------



## toyota110

Sammani said:


> Somebody pls tell me what if i get a long time to answer one specific task in reading section? will it jump to next question after sometime or do i have to forget about the other parts of section?
> 
> Also in which section do we have to press next button ?


In reading section you have to manage the time. Reading section consist of about 15-17 questions. you get about 30 minutes. So follow the following format

2 min each for fill in blanks 
2 min each for multiple choice choose single answer
2.5 min each for multiple choice choose multiple answer
5 min each for reorder para
2min for choosing answers from given options


I did my test today. 
Test started with fill in blanks 4 questions, then 3 multiple choice choose single answer,
3 multiple choice choose multiple answer, 2 reorder para, 4 choosing answers from given options

So you have to manage time. If you stuck in one question you lose time for others. 

Practice with online free tests. PTE practice tests are good. 
There are some good YouTube channels like E2language, navjot brar, smash PTE
watch the videos. 

Good luck!


----------



## prerna verma

Hi .. Congrats.. 
In which field do you have experience?


----------



## prerna verma

hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont know what to say for your 27 attempts. Hope you will earn all the money on these 27 attempts very soon. Speaking is really easy if you concentrate more on communication and fluency rather than content.


ohh god, you really had a very hard luck. try to figure out you weak areas as now you are well aware of the exam.. let us know wherever you need help... hope we could provide you something
All the best.. dont loose hope at all


----------



## manpan18

desisingh said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for God's sake don't try to summarise the trend in "describe image" if you don't think in english - there is just not enough time. It's a stupid method for non-english speakers. You will mess up your grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to differ on this one PTE practice test plus itself says - Think of any implications of the information. or any conclusions that can be drawn.
Click to expand...

You should then differ with the whole post. What will fetch more marks? Conclusion? Or fluency and grammar? Yeah ... all three things combined is the best bet. But conclusion has the least weightage and I scored 90 without it. It's best not to conclude as you will be thinking more and speaking less. There are enough things to speak in 40 seconds. Just make sure your last statement sounds like a conclusion or ending statement. It judges your tone, fluency, pronunciation, enunciation etc. and not how intelligent you are.


----------



## carpenterrn

manpan18 said:


> You should then differ with the whole post. What will fetch more marks? Conclusion? Or fluency and grammar? Yeah ... all three things combined is the best bet. But conclusion has the least weightage and I scored 90 without it. It's best not to conclude as you will be thinking more and speaking less. There are enough things to speak in 40 seconds. Just make sure your last statement sounds like a conclusion or ending statement. It judges your tone, fluency, pronunciation, enunciation etc. and not how intelligent you are.


I totally agree with the above. I spent the whole time describing the graph, and very little time with the conclusion, and aced it, even though I thought I would door poorly. It's about the fluency and grammar. Best of luck!


----------



## Kyra J

Jazbekhu said:


> Hi dear
> 
> 
> I want your help to crack PTE exam to get 65+
> 
> I took this exam for 5 times
> 
> In my 1st attempt, I lacked by 1 mark in WRITING (64 marks) and scored 65+ in all sections with 72 marks in speaking
> 
> After that, in all attempts (2,3,4,5)
> My speaking scores went down to (50's) and that affected my listening score. However, marks in writing remained consistent to 72 (or 71)
> 
> So please share some tips so that i can also get 65+ marks in each section
> 
> Note: in first attempt i got 48 marks in pronunciation and that too fell down to 30's in all other attempts
> 
> Also suggest me how can i improve marks in pronunciation



If there is an option then change your exam centre next time...I've heard this helps.

For pronunciation, have you practiced by recording your speaking and listening to it. 

Describe Image / Re-tell a lecture : Make sure you end your speaking before the time limit.

For describe Image, visit the E2language webinar on youtube... the best explanation provided in that 1 hour video. 

I scored 90 in speaking and here are my tips :
Read Aloud : Read aloud (not just in mind) when initial 20-30 seconds are given before the recording starts. High tone in beginning of sentence. Small pauses at commas. Slightly bigger pause at full stops. Comparatively lower tone at the end of sentence / paragraph. Speak loudly with wide open mouth, it gives better clarity. Practice by recording your voice on mobile or laptop.

Describe Image : Use the following format :
1st line : The image shows the details of "Re-read the topic as it is, no need to re-phrase it"

2nd line : The X-axis shows the several "categories / states / years" ranging from "1990 to 2010", whereas Y-axis shows the %age from "0 to 80"
3rd Line : The highest figure for "category" was in year "1990 at 40%" whereas lowest figure was in "1995 at 20%"

Last line (Conclusion / prediction): The image shows the trend of gradual decrease over the years / It seems that the figures will continue to rise / drop in years to come.

Re-tell lecture : find a suitable such method over you tube and practice on that.



Key is to record and at times take hlp of friends / families to listen to your recording and give you feedback.


----------



## Nicusha

Hasiths said:


> For reading keep on talking without stoping until 38 seconds. Don't worry about the content. Even if you runout of the stuff you have to say, paraphrase them and repeat. I made plenty of mistakes in speaking but I kept on talking and ended right at 38 seconds (about two bars left in the indicator). And I kept the mic above my nose since most of the high scorers are advising to do that.
> 
> zaback21 has provided the practice links. Follow them you will be alright.


Thank you for sharing


----------



## dazoy111

*A few tips from me*

Most people on the forum are thinking of this as a test rather than taking it as an exercise in speaking and writing english, a situation most of us live through every day.

If there is any trick to this test, it is to be comfortable during the the 3 hours during it. In my opinion, the software does not test your ability to give the best and most correct answers, but how comfortable you are speaking and writing English in a day to day situation. Most exercises in the test are what we face every day - speaking in the language, writing it, summarizing a long piece of text or speech (for our own convenience and understanding).

For example, I was pretty sure I answered a few questions incorrectly but got perfect score. In my essay, I did not write the word "conclusion", but just had 2-3 lines per paragraph supporting my argument and was just under the word limit. Use fewer words where possible, rather than long worded sentences. We as Indians, sometimes, tend to use present or past continues tense (is/ was having) instead of present or past particular (had or has). This will make answer clearer and you wont have to juggle with Grammar.

I also hurried up and spoke a little faster in nervousness while explaining a graph. As far as I know, I should have failed at answering it, but apparently I did not. Just speak confidently in a calm voice with as few hiccups as possible. The software is not looking for the perfect answer, but just an answer which you are comfortable presenting, like you would in real life. In real life no one looks for the most perfect answer, but just answer that you think is right (from your prespective)

The software assessing you needs to be able to understand what you are saying. So, try and use as neutral an accent you can. I am not implying we start to learn a new accent, but just try and pronounce words clearly and not use long words, which are easy to misunderstand. When we are nervous, its easy to fall back on speaking fast - so try and avoid that, and rather pause like you normally would after the end of a sentence and start again in a normal, neutral voice. Try and pause at commas and full stops, and use emphasis where needed in a sentence, like we normally do. If you speak slowly, its amazing how easily you can achieve this.

So, rather than looking for cheat sheets and short cuts to this test, prepare by becoming comfortable with the language. Read books and newspaper, speak more in English where and when you can, and practice writing on computer for a few weeks. You will know when you are comfortable!

Hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## zaback21

manpan18 said:


> You should then differ with the whole post. What will fetch more marks? Conclusion? Or fluency and grammar? Yeah ... all three things combined is the best bet. But conclusion has the least weightage and I scored 90 without it. It's best not to conclude as you will be thinking more and speaking less. There are enough things to speak in 40 seconds. Just make sure your last statement sounds like a conclusion or ending statement. It judges your tone, fluency, pronunciation, enunciation etc. and not how intelligent you are.


I disagree, conclusion is very important and I do say, start the last line with "In conclusion" or "Overall". PTE-A official says you should have conclusion for describe image.


----------



## kaushik_91

dazoy111 said:


> Most people on the forum are thinking of this as a test rather than taking it as an exercise in speaking and writing english, a situation most of us live through every day.
> 
> If there is any trick to this test, it is to be comfortable during the the 3 hours during it. In my opinion, the software does not test your ability to give the best and most correct answers, but how comfortable you are speaking and writing English in a day to day situation. Most exercises in the test are what we face every day - speaking in the language, writing it, summarizing a long piece of text or speech (for our own convenience and understanding).
> 
> For example, I was pretty sure I answered a few questions incorrectly but got perfect score. In my essay, I did not write the word "conclusion", but just had 2-3 lines per paragraph supporting my argument and was just under the word limit. Use fewer words where possible, rather than long worded sentences. We as Indians, sometimes, tend to use present or past continues tense (is/ was having) instead of present or past particular (had or has). This will make answer clearer and you wont have to juggle with Grammar.
> 
> I also hurried up and spoke a little faster in nervousness while explaining a graph. As far as I know, I should have failed at answering it, but apparently I did not. Just speak confidently in a calm voice with as few hiccups as possible. The software is not looking for the perfect answer, but just an answer which you are comfortable presenting, like you would in real life. In real life no one looks for the most perfect answer, but just answer that you think is right (from your prespective)
> 
> The software assessing you needs to be able to understand what you are saying. So, try and use as neutral an accent you can. I am not implying we start to learn a new accent, but just try and pronounce words clearly and not use long words, which are easy to misunderstand. When we are nervous, its easy to fall back on speaking fast - so try and avoid that, and rather pause like you normally would after the end of a sentence and start again in a normal, neutral voice. Try and pause at commas and full stops, and use emphasis where needed in a sentence, like we normally do. If you speak slowly, its amazing how easily you can achieve this.
> 
> So, rather than looking for cheat sheets and short cuts to this test, prepare by becoming comfortable with the language. Read books and newspaper, speak more in English where and when you can, and practice writing on computer for a few weeks. You will know when you are comfortable!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,


Can't agree more with you dazoy..Even i did miss out on a couple of short answers. But still managed to score a 90 in speaking (87/86/90/81).

So its all about the confidence and how natural your flow is, can make all the difference.

FYI : I scored an overall of 62 in the mock test..A week prior to the actual exam.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

zaback21 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should then differ with the whole post. What will fetch more marks? Conclusion? Or fluency and grammar? Yeah ... all three things combined is the best bet. But conclusion has the least weightage and I scored 90 without it. It's best not to conclude as you will be thinking more and speaking less. There are enough things to speak in 40 seconds. Just make sure your last statement sounds like a conclusion or ending statement. It judges your tone, fluency, pronunciation, enunciation etc. and not how intelligent you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, conclusion is very important and I do say, start the last line with "In conclusion" or "Overall". PTE-A official says you should have conclusion for describe image.
Click to expand...

Conclusion is important? Sure. Very important? Naah. Even if you cannot conclude anything out of the graph/picture , don't worry too much and don't stress yourself. If you go blank, just say "Overall, we can draw a lot information out of this bar graph". Don't try and think too hard of the conclusion. Concentrate on the language and fluency - that's what is MOST important. It's a computer, it won't judge you like a human - remember that.


----------



## zaback21

manpan18 said:


> Conclusion is important? Sure. Very important? Naah. Even if you cannot conclude anything out of the graph/picture , don't worry too much and don't stress yourself. If you go blank, just say "*Overall*, we can draw a lot information out of this bar graph". Don't try and think too hard of the conclusion. Concentrate on the language and fluency - that's what is MOST important. It's a computer, it won't judge you like a human - remember that.


Yep, saying the word *Overall *or *In Conclusion* is very important. Computer doesn't care about content much. But saying just cos some people got 90 without saying Conclusion, doesn't mean it will work for all. I got 89 and couldn't finish Describe Image on time and made mistake in Answer Short Questions, but that doesn't mean it will work for all.

I will say try speak nice and calm and in a flow and follow the techniques for each section.


----------



## manpan18

zaback21 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion is important? Sure. Very important? Naah. Even if you cannot conclude anything out of the graph/picture , don't worry too much and don't stress yourself. If you go blank, just say "*Overall*, we can draw a lot information out of this bar graph". Don't try and think too hard of the conclusion. Concentrate on the language and fluency - that's what is MOST important. It's a computer, it won't judge you like a human - remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saying the word *Overall *or *In Conclusion* is very important. Computer doesn't care about content much. But saying just cos some people got 90 without saying Conclusion, doesn't mean it will work for all. I got 89 and couldn't finish Describe Image on time and made mistake in Answer Short Questions, but that doesn't mean it will work for all.
> 
> I will say try speak nice and calm and in a flow and follow the techniques for each section.
Click to expand...


Well, people need a simple approach that would work. You are stressing on the importance of the method/guidelines. I am stressing on the importance of being calm, stressfree and concentrating on language and fluency.
"Oh I have to say 'Overall' ... but not yet ... Is it time to start my 'Overall' sentence? ... I think it is ... Overall ... Ahhh ... Overall ... mmm ... **** ... What should I say ... ".

Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## zaback21

manpan18 said:


> Well, people need a simple approach that would work. You are stressing on the importance of the method/guidelines. I am stressing on the importance of being calm, stressfree and concentrating on language and fluency.
> "Oh I have to say 'Overall' ... but not yet ... Is it time to start my 'Overall' sentence? ... I think it is ... Overall ... Ahhh ... Overall ... mmm ... **** ... What should I say ... ".
> 
> Let's agree to disagree.





> I will say try speak nice and calm and in a flow and follow the techniques for each section.


I am stressing on the importance of being calm and nice and smooth along with PTE-A method and guidelines not just one but have both in the exam. Its better to have both so you maximise your chances that saying ignore the method and only focus on being calm and smooth. People need to know how to approach each section as techniques and requirements are different.


----------



## dazoy111

manpan18 said:


> Well, people need a simple approach that would work. You are stressing on the importance of the method/guidelines. I am stressing on the importance of being calm, stressfree and concentrating on language and fluency.
> "Oh I have to say 'Overall' ... but not yet ... Is it time to start my 'Overall' sentence? ... I think it is ... Overall ... Ahhh ... Overall ... mmm ... **** ... What should I say ... ".
> 
> Let's agree to disagree.


I am sure I did not use word conclusion, overall, or any similar word in my essay and scored 90. Do we normally say "in conclusion" or "overall" when we don't need to? 
I did not see any point in summarizing the essay about the use of television in learning in the last paragraph, and left it after providing the supporting arguments with the caveat that excess of everything is bad and let the reader (or the software) draw conclusions from it.

Cheers,


----------



## manpan18

zaback21 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people need a simple approach that would work. You are stressing on the importance of the method/guidelines. I am stressing on the importance of being calm, stressfree and concentrating on language and fluency.
> "Oh I have to say 'Overall' ... but not yet ... Is it time to start my 'Overall' sentence? ... I think it is ... Overall ... Ahhh ... Overall ... mmm ... **** ... What should I say ... ".
> 
> Let's agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say try speak nice and calm and in a flow and follow the techniques for each section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am stressing on the importance of being calm and nice and smooth along with PTE-A method and guidelines not just one but have both in the exam. Its better to have both so you maximise your chances that saying ignore the method and only focus on being calm and smooth. People need to know how to approach each section as techniques and requirements are different.
Click to expand...




dazoy111 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people need a simple approach that would work. You are stressing on the importance of the method/guidelines. I am stressing on the importance of being calm, stressfree and concentrating on language and fluency.
> "Oh I have to say 'Overall' ... but not yet ... Is it time to start my 'Overall' sentence? ... I think it is ... Overall ... Ahhh ... Overall ... mmm ... **** ... What should I say ... ".
> 
> Let's agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I did not use word conclusion, overall, or any similar word in my essay and scored 90. Do we normally say "in conclusion" or "overall" when we don't need to?
> I did not see any point in summarizing the essay about the use of television in learning in the last paragraph, and left it after providing the supporting arguments with the caveat that excess of everything is bad and let the reader (or the software) draw conclusions from it.
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...

Exactly, people earning money by providing tranings for PTE try to tell you that it's a big deal when it's not. Guidelines should not be confused with requirements. People who follow set techniques score poorly and keep asking "what am I doing wrong?". I did poorly when I tried to follow techniques in my first Attempt. And in my third, I said "to hell with it". I was just natural - and scored 90s in speaking and in writing. I'll be wrong to say that same thing works for all but I am right when I say that you will do poorly if you stress too much on techniques. Improve your English and do what comes naturally. If techniques come naturally to you - do that.


----------



## zaback21

manpan18 said:


> Exactly, people earning money by providing tranings for PTE try to tell you that it's a big deal when it's not. Guidelines should not be confused with requirements. People who follow set techniques score poorly and keep asking "what am I doing wrong?". I did poorly when I tried to follow techniques in my first Attempt. And in my third, I said "to hell with it". I was just natural - and scored 90s in speaking and in writing. I'll be wrong to say that same thing works for all but I am right when I say that you will do poorly if you stress too much on techniques. Improve your English and do what comes naturally. If techniques come naturally to you - do that.


Maybe it worked for you, but technique is what I lacked when I did the exam first time. Language ability was never an issue, but knowing how to answer which section is what improved my Speaking from 68 to 89. 

Maybe you don't realise but after learning all the techniques, you subconsciously used them the last time anyway, since you can't unlearn something but rather take the best of it.

I am not stressing that you just go for techniques and forget about smooth and good English flow, but rather understand everything you need to know. Understanding techniques can help someone who won't get as much without the techniques cos lets face it, he/she doesn't have that English language ability in the first place.

This is also the reason why some native speakers sometimes don't even get the required mark even though they are absolute best in their language ability. A test is never a true test of one's ability and hence technique is indeed required to beat it against the way it is designed.


----------



## sapphire28

thanks everyone, I managed to get an overall 83.
appeared for PTE-A @ Noida Sec16A.. on 8th Feb 17.


----------



## zaback21

sapphire28 said:


> thanks everyone, I managed to get an overall 83.
> appeared for PTE-A @ Noida Sec16A.. on 8th Feb 17.


Congrats ! I hope you get it, as 2631 only has 4 more invitation rounds when it fills up on 29 March. That gives your DOE as 48 days time before 29th March, the current delay is 56 days however. I hope the delays goes to less than 48 days in the coming inviation rounds. Good luck !


----------



## sapphire28

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! I hope you get it, as 2631 only has 4 more invitation rounds when it fills up on 29 March. That gives your DOE as 48 days time before 29th March, the current delay is 56 days however. I hope the delays goes to less than 48 days in the coming inviation rounds. Good luck !


thanks mate. I'm alright with 190 as well. how much time do you think 190 invite would take considering my scores..


----------



## zaback21

sapphire28 said:


> thanks mate. I'm alright with 190 as well. how much time do you think 190 invite would take considering my scores..


After the 70 pointers in 2631's are cleared, you are in very good chance with Superior English. My case is exactly the same as yours as my invitation ends in 29 March/12 April and with 2 months delay, I won't get it. 190 is my only hope.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> Maybe it worked for you, but technique is what I lacked when I did the exam first time. Language ability was never an issue, but knowing how to answer which section is what improved my Speaking from 68 to 89.
> 
> Maybe you don't realise but after learning all the techniques, you subconsciously used them the last time anyway, since you can't unlearn something but rather take the best of it.
> 
> I am not stressing that you just go for techniques and forget about smooth and good English flow, but rather understand everything you need to know. Understanding techniques can help someone who won't get as much without the techniques cos lets face it, he/she doesn't have that English language ability in the first place.
> 
> This is also the reason why some native speakers sometimes don't even get the required mark even though they are absolute best in their language ability. A test is never a true test of one's ability and hence technique is indeed required to beat it against the way it is designed.


I agree. I had the same experience mate. I don't think 40 seconds is enough to be natural. You need to be well prepared and have a technique to give the best answer possible to maximize your score. If the score guidelines are expecting you to give a conclusion, and the easiest way to make the computer understand is by saying "Conclusion or Overall," why the heck you want to be a smart ass and loose marks. :nono:

My advise is do the simple things. At the end of the day you can't impress the computer. Use the language which computer easily understands.

Good luck


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> I agree. I had the same experience mate. I don't think 40 seconds is enough to be natural. You need to be well prepared and have a* technique to give the best answer possible* to maximize your score. If the *score guidelines are expecting you to give a conclusion*, and the easiest way to make the computer understand is by saying "*Conclusion or Overall*," why the heck you want to be a smart ass and loose marks. :nono:
> 
> My advise is do the simple things. At the end of the day you can't impress the computer. *Use the language which computer easily understands*.
> 
> Good luck


Absolutely, techniques help you give the best possible answer. With techniques one doesn't need to think much and stutter but rather do and this gives one confidence to say it better. 

Some people are mixing techniques with flow and rhythm of English language. You need both and technique doesn't hamper it but rather give you enough time and peace of mind to say it calmly since you already know what to answer. Now you can put your all of your brain to say it better than to think what to say and stutter in the process !


----------



## manpan18

zaback21 said:


> Hasiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I had the same experience mate. I don't think 40 seconds is enough to be natural. You need to be well prepared and have a* technique to give the best answer possible* to maximize your score. If the *score guidelines are expecting you to give a conclusion*, and the easiest way to make the computer understand is by saying "*Conclusion or Overall*," why the heck you want to be a smart ass and loose marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advise is do the simple things. At the end of the day you can't impress the computer. *Use the language which computer easily understands*.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, techniques help you give the best possible answer. With techniques one doesn't need to think much and stutter but rather do and this gives one confidence to say it better.
> 
> Some people are mixing techniques with flow and rhythm of English language. You need both and technique doesn't hamper it but rather give you enough time and peace of mind to say it calmly since you already know what to answer. Now you can put your all of your brain to say it better than to think what to say and stutter in the process !
Click to expand...


Good discussion. I lost in writing essay because I followed technique. Because I thought that's what computer is expecting. Scored poorly. Wrote naturally and got 90. Use technique only if it is boosting your confidence and score. If it's making you nervous, to hell with it. Whatever works for you.


----------



## mandy2137

manpan18 said:


> Good discussion. I lost in writing essay because I followed technique. Because I thought that's what computer is expecting. Scored poorly. Wrote naturally and got 90. Use technique only if it is boosting your confidence and score. If it's making you nervous, to hell with it. Whatever works for you.


You are right Man, same happened with me in speaking. Till I was following some techniques how to speak in read aloud etc, I never went above 52, but I spoke naturally without caring of pronunciation and intonation I got 82. Techniques also work but when you create your owns.


----------



## zaback21

manpan18 said:


> Good discussion. I lost in writing essay because I followed technique. Because I thought that's what computer is expecting. Scored poorly. Wrote naturally and got 90. Use technique only if it is boosting your confidence and score. If it's making you nervous, to hell with it. Whatever works for you.





mandy2137 said:


> You are right Man, same happened with me in speaking. Till I was following some techniques how to speak in read aloud etc, I never went above 52, but I spoke naturally without caring of pronunciation and intonation I got 82. Techniques also work but when you create your owns.



I get what you saying. Following a technique that doesn't work is a curse instead of a blessing hence one need to research and study and practice. Maybe you guys were following the wrong technique or I don't know.

For essays, I never followed any techniques other than introduction, body paragraph and conclusion - which is a must, but overall quality of English is what matters. I spend more on Written Text and Spoken Summary and Write From Dictation as this is where most of the mark is.


----------



## mandy2137

zaback21 said:


> I get what you saying. Following a technique that doesn't work is a curse instead of a blessing hence one need to research and study and practice. Maybe you guys were following the wrong technique or I don't know.
> 
> For essays, I never followed any techniques other than introduction, body paragraph and conclusion - which is a must, but overall quality of English is what matters. I spend more on Written Text and Spoken Summary and Write From Dictation as this is where most of the mark is.


I certainly see eye to eye with you mate, but I have researched a lot and never deny the fact of passing in PTE without techniques.


----------



## chirufairbug

Hello guys, 

Can someone give me the link to take the mock test A for evaluating my skills till now? By the way, how much does it cost for registering for mock test A only?


----------



## zaback21

chirufairbug said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can someone give me the link to take the mock test A for evaluating my skills till now? By the way, how much does it cost for registering for mock test A only?


https://ptepractice.com/

$35.99 - Take the Test A as B is easier than actual exam.


----------



## chirufairbug

zaback21 said:


> https://ptepractice.com/
> 
> $35.99 - Take the Test A as B is easier than actual exam.


Thankx for the link friend.


----------



## chamomilesix

I think people are so focused on tips and tricks to pass PTE that most of them forget that PTE measured English ability. Rather than focusing on brushing up their English, people learn techniques to fool the system. I don't think there's one specific method that work, because there are many that work. I think the best method is the one that shows the best side of your English ability.


----------



## aumelb1

Bro , however, there are people who just need 65+ and the tricks should be included in their preparation.If you even know English very well but arent aware of the time management, other methods I don't think you will get the most of it.


----------



## dazoy111

chamomilesix said:


> I think people are so focused on tips and tricks to pass PTE that most of them forget that PTE measured English ability. Rather than focusing on brushing up their English, people learn techniques to fool the system. I don't think there's one specific method that work, because there are many that work. I think the best method is the one that shows the best side of your English ability.


I agree wth this and would like to add that the software is smarter than you think. Its assessing how well an English speaker you are, rather than how well you can fake it. Its not looking for the perfect answer, but how you would deal with day to day situations (in life in general and in a situations like in an office or Uni) living in a country where the first language is English. By learning the techniques we are trying to fool the software, rather than learning to be comfortable with these situations and with the language itself.

This is different to IELTS, in my opinion, which tests your theoretical grasp of the language and is subjective (based on the assessor). 

I don't think I can emphasize the importance of being comfortable with reading, writing and speaking in English for a few weeks. Of course one needs to be mindful and manage time while the exam is on, and be aware what kind of questions are in the test, but the real trick is not to overthink and . Its to test your grasp of the language in day to day situations - no one will be just perfect. As I wrote earlier, you will know when you are ready.

Cheers,


----------



## desiaussie

sapphire28 said:


> thanks everyone, I managed to get an overall 83.
> appeared for PTE-A @ Noida Sec16A.. on 8th Feb 17.


How is the noida centre...is it good from the green park one. Heard its a new one


----------



## Gersus

Jazbekhu said:


> Hi dear
> 
> 
> I want your help to crack PTE exam to get 65+
> 
> I took this exam for 5 times
> 
> In my 1st attempt, I lacked by 1 mark in WRITING (64 marks) and scored 65+ in all sections with 72 marks in speaking
> 
> After that, in all attempts (2,3,4,5)
> My speaking scores went down to (50's) and that affected my listening score. However, marks in writing remained consistent to 72 (or 71)
> 
> So please share some tips so that i can also get 65+ marks in each section
> 
> Note: in first attempt i got 48 marks in pronunciation and that too fell down to 30's in all other attempts
> 
> Also suggest me how can i improve marks in pronunciation


If you need 65+ then you can check out some templates for writing as guidance. Do not worry too much on content because grammar, spelling and vocabulary can give you 65+ if done correctly.

For pronunciation I used a voice recognition app, I was always checking if the app recognized what I was saying. If the app recognizes 70% of your words, you are good to go.

For reading is hard to say. I managed to get 74 because I recognized the vocabulary used. In PTE Practice test A, I could not understand many words so I got 65. I guess you can read books, articles and newspapers.

For listening is practice, see shows in English or speak with native speakers, that helped me a lot.

BTW, does anyone in this forum knows how much points I need for PR if I apply for accounting? If I get 79+ on my next test, and after graduating from Uni this November, I will have 65 points, is that enough?


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> BTW, does anyone in this forum knows how much points I need for PR if I applied for accounting? If I get 79+ on my next test, and after graduating from Uni this November, I will have 65 points, is that enough?


Unfortunately no. People with 70 points in accounting has been waiting for 4.5 months now to get an invite. SkillSelect

Your option is either get NAATI or Spouse points. Or perhaps consider 489 Regional if accounting is in Regional CSOL. 

190 Nomination will be very difficult even with Superior English.


----------



## Jazbekhu

sapphire28 said:


> thanks everyone, I managed to get an overall 83.
> appeared for PTE-A @ Noida Sec16A.. on 8th Feb 17.



Hi
How was the test centre
How many test takers are allowed???


----------



## sapphire28

Jazbekhu said:


> Hi
> How was the test centre
> How many test takers are allowed???


CENTER was spacious, staff was really nice and courteous.. top of the line equipment ie plantronics over the head headsets, keyboards were good not like those tvs ones you used to get earlier but they were of good quality.. staff was very prompt during the test, they always monitor and are eager to assist.. I've been to yusuf sarai CENTER once but I'd definitely vouch for this one..


----------



## vasu12

Hello,
did anyone take the test in Los Angeles area? 
Please let me know about Gardena Test center and how many test takers are allowed?


----------



## nagica22

Well said my friend.




zaback21 said:


> Maybe it worked for you, but technique is what I lacked when I did the exam first time. Language ability was never an issue, but knowing how to answer which section is what improved my Speaking from 68 to 89.
> 
> Maybe you don't realise but after learning all the techniques, you subconsciously used them the last time anyway, since you can't unlearn something but rather take the best of it.
> 
> I am not stressing that you just go for techniques and forget about smooth and good English flow, but rather understand everything you need to know. Understanding techniques can help someone who won't get as much without the techniques cos lets face it, he/she doesn't have that English language ability in the first place.
> 
> This is also the reason why some native speakers sometimes don't even get the required mark even though they are absolute best in their language ability. A test is never a true test of one's ability and hence technique is indeed required to beat it against the way it is designed.


----------



## Manager11

I am preparing for PTE academic but finding it very difficult in repeat sentence, any tips please. This is really bordering me.


----------



## mightycoder

Hi Aditya_barca,

Could you please let me know if you have submitted single EOI for both 189 and 190?

My ANZSCO code, 189 points and 190 points are same as you.

However i received 190 Invite, it seems i may receive 189 invitation in 2nd round of March.

I would like to let the 190 expire and wait for 189. Kindly let me know your views.

Thanks!!!


----------



## dazoy111

Manager11 said:


> I am preparing for PTE academic but finding it very difficult in repeat sentence, any tips please. This is really bordering me.


Hello Manager11,

Try and repeat it in your head alongside the spoken sentence, then say it aloud the second time. It will help you memorize it and will be on the tip of your tongue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Manager11

^^^^ Thanks for the tips. Is the tips applicable during the exam or just for preparation.


----------



## desiaussie

How to practice repeat sentence activity, I tend to forgot the sentences very quickly.

And how long are the sentences.


----------



## dazoy111

Manager11 said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for the tips. Is the tips applicable during the exam or just for preparation.


I did not practice much, but use this in daily life when someone is speaking long sentences/without a break just so I don't lose track of that they are saying, and can reply appropriately.


----------



## sapphire28

desiaussie said:


> How to practice repeat sentence activity, I tend to forgot the sentences very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> And how long are the sentences.




The ones I faced were like 70% simple and 30 % moderate, considering our day to day English sentences.. length varies from 6-9 words.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28

sapphire28 said:


> The ones I faced were like 70% simple and 30 % moderate, considering our day to day English sentences.. length varies from 6-9 words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Close your eyes and start repeating the sentence along with speaker, and then record your own one as soon as recording begins. I fumbled 2-3 sentences, still I managed to get 90 in speaking section. Just go with the flow and try to imitate the speaker with right intonation and word stress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

sapphire28 said:


> The ones I faced were like 70% simple and 30 % moderate, considering our day to day English sentences.. length varies from 6-9 words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any tips to prepare or improve the memorizing power


----------



## sapphire28

Just shared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

sapphire28 said:


> Just shared
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Manager11

Grammar 81
Pronunciation 35
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 69
Oral Fluency 45
Written Discourse 81

Please this is what i got in my first attempt 2 years ago. That time i didn't t know much about PTE and didn't practice for a day. Can some body interpret it for me.


----------



## Manager11

Grammar 81
Pronunciation 35
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 69
Oral Fluency 45
Written Discourse 81

Please this is what i got in my first attempt 2 years ago. That time i didn't t know much about PTE and didn't practice for a day. Can some body interpret it for me.


----------



## zaback21

Manager11 said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for the tips. Is the tips applicable during the exam or just for preparation.


It depends on you, whatever works for you. It varies from person to person. I find that saying just after hearing works better as saying 2nd time, I mess up some of the words. I first think, then say as soon as mic opens.


----------



## zaback21

desiaussie said:


> Any tips to prepare or improve the memorizing power


Try Ghee ? Just kidding.




desiaussie said:


> How to practice repeat sentence activity, I tend to forgot the sentences very quickly.
> 
> And how long are the sentences.


It depends on you, whatever works for you. It varies from person to person. I find that saying just after hearing works better as saying 2nd time, I mess up some of the words. I first think, then say as soon as mic opens.

Practice and practice. Look at the youtube video and practice.


----------



## zaback21

Manager11 said:


> Grammar 81
> Pronunciation 35
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 69
> Oral Fluency 45
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> Please this is what i got in my first attempt 2 years ago. That time i didn't t know much about PTE and didn't practice for a day. Can some body interpret it for me.


Try writing on Notepad on computer not on paper, this is where you are losing the Spelling mark. Then check in MS Word for mistakes. Also have a look here for Pronunciation.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*Summarize Spoken Text*

If we omit the phrases such as "The speakers says.." and "He concludes that.." and just write the summary would that be okay? 

I have a knack to type fast so during the Scored Test A, I typed the whole recording and could only make it to 70 words without those phrase.

My scores are:
Listening
75
Reading
64
Speaking
58
Writing
71

2nd question: Can anyone advise on the time management on Writing Section?


----------



## sapphire28

Mikail_Zubair said:


> If we omit the phrases such as "The speakers says.." and "He concludes that.." and just write the summary would that be okay?
> 
> I have a knack to type fast so during the Scored Test A, I typed the whole recording and could only make it to 70 words without those phrase.
> 
> My scores are:
> Listening
> 75
> Reading
> 64
> Speaking
> 58
> Writing
> 71
> 
> 2nd question: Can anyone advise on the time management on Writing Section?


your scores are good, don't worry too much on writing. focus on your speech and intonation.. I scored 61 in mocks and got band-8 in pte-a..


----------



## zaback21

Mikail_Zubair said:


> If we omit the phrases such as "The speakers says.." and "He concludes that.." and just write the summary would that be okay?
> 
> I have a knack to type fast so during the Scored Test A, I typed the whole recording and could only make it to 70 words without those phrase.
> 
> My scores are:
> Listening
> 75
> Reading
> 64
> Speaking
> 58
> Writing
> 71
> 
> 2nd question: Can anyone advise on the time management on Writing Section?


Why do you want to remove that can give you good mark and chances of you losing mark for not saying conclusion ? Everything that you learned, use it. Why would you want to omit anything anyway ?

What's your enabling skills score.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

zaback21 said:


> Why do you want to remove that can give you good mark and chances of you losing mark for not saying conclusion ? Everything that you learned, use it. Why would you want to omit anything anyway ?
> 
> What's your enabling skills score.


I don't want to omit the conclusion sir, just the phrase "He concluded .." by just typing the conclusion itself due to 70 word limitation. 

Following were my Enabling skills score:

Grammar
67
Oral Fluency
51
Pronunciation
46
Spelling
81
Vocabulary
79
Written Discourse
90


----------



## zaback21

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I don't want to omit the conclusion sir, just the phrase "He concluded .." by just typing the conclusion itself due to 70 word limitation.
> 
> Following were my Enabling skills score:
> 
> Grammar
> 67
> Oral Fluency
> 51
> Pronunciation
> 46
> Spelling
> 81
> Vocabulary
> 79
> Written Discourse
> 90


Ok, in Spoken text summary, I never used any conclusion or such. I just summarised as it is. If the speaker made a conclusion, then I made the conclusion. I basically wrote the exact same thing back and paraphrased it, so try practice writing fast. And I got 90 doing that, so it works.

In Conclusion or Overall is definitely required for Describe Image and to a some extent in Retell lecture.

Your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency needs a lot of work. Start here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

zaback21 said:


> Ok, in Spoken text summary, I never used any conclusion or such. I just summarised as it is. If the speaker made a conclusion, then I made the conclusion. I basically wrote the exact same thing back and paraphrased it, so try practice writing fast. And I got 90 doing that, so it works.
> 
> In Conclusion or Overall is definitely required for Describe Image and to a some extent in Retell lecture.
> 
> Your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency needs a lot of work. Start here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


I got cocky about the speaking section and the graphs and lecture got me exposed. :wacko:


----------



## zaback21

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I got cocky about the speaking section and the graphs and lecture got me exposed. :wacko:


Plus don't read too much about the scoring mark of Speaking in Test-A, as your computer microphone and exam mic are different. I got 65 in Scored test-A and 89 in real test. Just try speak nice and calm and smooth and not too fast and with open mouth even if it means making weird things with your mouth - I did that to try keep reminding myself not to speak in a closed mouth, as computer needs to understand what I am saying.

Tips: Never Correct Yourself (it's very hard). 

Say, out of context things even if you have to, but never lose the fluency. 

Don't break your fluency and pronunciation even if you are in stress and know you just made loads of mistake. It's hard, but try train your brain for it. Everybody makes mistakes and the ones who got 90, made loads of mistakes and still got 90. PTE-A is not IELTS. You can make mistakes and still get 90.

I made loads of mistakes and still got 89. I wasn't even sure if I will get 79.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Can I get the answer set for Scored Test A from somewhere?


----------



## zaback21

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Can I get the answer set for Scored Test A from somewhere?


I don't know. Try google it.


----------



## snowingreen

Guy,
Finally cracked PTE . Score 90 in all sections and as well as in overall. 

Thank you all for the advice and the wealth of information.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Unfortunately no. People with 70 points in accounting has been waiting for 4.5 months now to get an invite. SkillSelect
> 
> Your option is either get NAATI or Spouse points. Or perhaps consider 489 Regional if accounting is in Regional CSOL.
> 
> 190 Nomination will be very difficult even with Superior English.


Oh I see, yeah I heard is hard to get PR if I decide to go for accounting. I'll probably go for External Auditor since accounting might get off the list. If I need 5 more points, I'll do a professional year to get them. It's hard to be recognized by NAATI because my second language is Spanish, and it will take me two more years as I'll have to do a masters degree.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## igetfourpointos

Hello everyone, 

I recently received my result, and my speaking scores are unfathomably low. I am certain on my ability to speak, which others say, is better than that of most natives. Compounded by the fact that my reading and writing scores are a perfect 90, I am very unsatisfied.

My question - is the background noise registered as my response in the speaking section? After each task, I remember that the microphone kept recording even after I stopped speaking for more than 3 seconds. This is why I think my oral fluency and pronunciation scores were less than half. 

Also, does pressing "next" after I finish speaking, but without the screen showing "completed", cancel my response on that given task? 

I very much look forward to any comment.


----------



## Gersus

snowingreen said:


> Guy,
> Finally cracked PTE . Score 90 in all sections and as well as in overall.
> 
> Thank you all for the advice and the wealth of information.


That's awesome! Congratulations! How did you score 90 on reading? Any tips?


----------



## zaback21

snowingreen said:


> Guy,
> Finally cracked PTE . Score 90 in all sections and as well as in overall.
> 
> Thank you all for the advice and the wealth of information.


Now lodge the EOI. What's your occupation code and overall points ?


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Oh I see, yeah I heard is hard to get PR if I decide to go for accounting. I'll probably go for External Auditor since accounting might get off the list. If I need 5 more points, I'll do a professional year to get them. It's hard to be recognized by NAATI because my second language is Spanish, and it will take me two more years as I'll have to do a masters degree.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!


Good luck with your endeavor. Accounting won't be taken off as then Australia will lose half of the international students coming into Australia. It also means billions of dollars and with mining crashing in Australia, it won't be too good a decision from Australia.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Good luck with your endeavor. Accounting won't be taken off as then Australia will lose half of the international students coming into Australia. It also means billions of dollars and with mining crashing in Australia, it won't be too good a decision from Australia.


That's true, hopefully they don't increase the points needed in the next two years hahaha.


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> That's true, hopefully they don't increase the points needed in the next two years hahaha.


Well they are not increasing the points though. It's the amount of application which forced the points to go from 60 to 65 to now at 70.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Well they are not increasing the points though. It's the amount of application which forced the points to go from 60 to 65 to now at 70.


Yeah I know, I meant that I hope they don't reach a point where 75 points are needed. Thanks for the support


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Yeah I know, I meant that I hope they don't reach a point where 75 points are needed. Thanks for the support


I hope not. Engineering degrees are also getting oversubscribed. I feel Mechanical Engg might soon go 70 points with the way it is moving. Last 2 invitation rounds, it moved 6 mins and 10 hrs !


----------



## Diggy

I intend enrolling for PTE-A for the second time.I had an initial score of L69,S63, W66,R64. I intend using e2 language's paid package for this second preparation and PTepractice Gold kit.Please has anyone subscribed to e2 language paid preparation package and come out successful?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> I intend enrolling for PTE-A for the second time.I had an initial score of L69,S63, W66,R64. I intend using e2 language's paid package for this second preparation and PTepractice Gold kit.Please has anyone subscribed to e2 language paid preparation package and come out successful?


What's your Enabling Skills score anyway ?


----------



## Diggy

Grammar 67
Oral fluency 84
Pronunciation 43
Spelling 77
Vocabulary 71
Written discourse 53


----------



## Diggy

I need 20point from this test because am to get me to 65 .....am for mechanical engineering.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Grammar 67
> Oral fluency 84
> Pronunciation 43
> Spelling 77
> Vocabulary 71
> Written discourse 53


You just need to improve your Pronunciation and you can score 65+ on all sections. 

Have a look for Speaking tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

For 79+, practice and it will come.


----------



## desisingh

sapphire28 said:


> Just shared
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share the tips and techniques for memory power to be used in repeat sentence with me as well?


----------



## sursrk

*Is this same with Civil Engineers too?*

Is this same with Civil Engineers too? How can you measure like "Last 2 invitation rounds, it moved 6 mins and 10 hrs !"? My exam on 27th Feb, hopefully, this time I can manage with 65 in speaking, which I am struggling to get through! I can able to only manage EOI 65 score for 189 visas, will it be sufficient to get an invitation on 1st March 2017? (I presume this date as 1st round in the March 2017!) 




zaback21 said:


> I hope not. Engineering degrees are also getting oversubscribed. I feel Mechanical Engg might soon go 70 points with the way it is moving. Last 2 invitation rounds, it moved 6 mins and 10 hrs !


----------



## zaback21

sursrk said:


> Is this same with Civil Engineers too? How can you measure like "Last 2 invitation rounds, it moved 6 mins and 10 hrs !"? My exam on 27th Feb, hopefully, this time I can manage with 65 in speaking, which I am struggling to get through! I can able to only manage EOI 65 score for 189 visas, will it be sufficient to get an invitation on 1st March 2017? (I presume this date as 1st round in the March 2017!)


No Civil Engineers are royalty. They only need 60 to get sure invite next round and even with 55, they get a lot of state nominations. Last week 2 of the people on this board got nomination at 55 with Proficient English for 233214 Structural Engineer.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969 This might help.


What's your Enabling Skills score ?


----------



## sursrk

zaback21 said:


> No Civil Engineers are royalty. They only need 60 to get sure invite next round and even with 55, they get a lot of state nominations. Last week 2 of the people on this board got nomination at 55 with Proficient English for 233214 Structural Engineer.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969 This might help.
> 
> 
> What's your Enabling Skills score?


Can you share them who got the nominations at 55? My code is 233211 (Civil Engineer). My enabling score is below, need your acute help bro??
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 50 
Pronunciation 50 
Spelling 75
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 90


----------



## zaback21

sursrk said:


> Can you share them who got the nominations at 55? My code is 233211 (Civil Engineer). My enabling score is below, need your acute help bro??
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 50
> Pronunciation 50
> Spelling 75
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 90


Your marks are very good. Your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency needs a lot of work. These two channels helped me improve my Pronunciation and Oral Fluency.

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg


Rest is here. Use all the links that comes with it. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

I am not sure who they are, but try search the ANZSCO code 233214 here and you may find them.


----------



## Diggy

The videos are not playing. Why?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> The videos are not playing. Why?


What link ? The youtube videos ?


----------



## Diggy

Yes, the YouTube videos.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Yes, the YouTube videos.


They should play, the links are all fine. If you have problem, you can try post them. Also, don't copy the links, but click on them. Copy pasting won't work.


----------



## Diggy

The link is cool....buh YouTube not working


----------



## nagica22

Hi gents,

How many points do i need if am having Bsc in Computer Engineering Technology?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

nagica22 said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> How many points do i need if am having Bsc in Computer Engineering Technology?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It depends on your occupation Code. Search and find out which one closely matches your occupation. Only then we can help you. Also, get an assessment first from the relevant authority.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


----------



## Diggy

I need materials on summarize written test, summarize spoken test, retell lecture and highliten correct summary.can anyone be of help?


----------



## malborocat

*Pte*



Diggy said:


> I intend enrolling for PTE-A for the second time.I had an initial score of L69,S63, W66,R64. I intend using e2 language's paid package for this second preparation and PTepractice Gold kit.Please has anyone subscribed to e2 language paid preparation package and come out successful?


It is really good, I have purchased it.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> I need materials on summarize written test, summarize spoken test, retell lecture and highliten correct summary.can anyone be of help?


This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## nagica22

thanks a lot bro.

I checked the link you have shared and found that the followings are closely related to my studies (Computer Engineering Technology):

1- Engineering Technologist	233914	Engineers Australia
2- Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	ACS

Kindly check and confirm if 60 points is all i need.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## sursrk

*Thanks zaback*

Thanks zaback,

I would really go with those links. Hope this time I can achieve my desired score!





zaback21 said:


> Your marks are very good. Your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency needs a lot of work. These two channels helped me improve my Pronunciation and Oral Fluency.
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> 
> Rest is here. Use all the links that comes with it.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969
> 
> I am not sure who they are, but try search the ANZSCO code 233214 here and you may find them.


----------



## zaback21

nagica22 said:


> thanks a lot bro.
> 
> I checked the link you have shared and found that the followings are closely related to my studies (Computer Engineering Technology):
> 
> 1- Engineering Technologist	233914	Engineers Australia
> 2- Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	ACS
> 
> Kindly check and confirm if 60 points is all i need.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



2339 currently has more waiting time than 2631. But both ends on 29 March and 2339 might be there till 12 April for few places. In either case, if you want to get your 189 invite this year, you need to apply with 70 points for any of those occupations before 29 March.

2339 with Engineering Australia Fast Track if Accord degree will take 18-26 days to get assessment with no work experience or PhD assessment.

ACS does it quicker, but then again not sure how long it will take. Not more than 20-30 days max. 

I am not sure if you can get both assessment done or just one. Try email them and find out. If you have money to spend, then get assessment for both occupation if they are going to offer you assessment for two different occupation. Then get Superior English and then try for state nomination if you can't manage 70 points.

In either case, do everything as quickly as possible if you can. 29 March and 70 points is your deadline if you want this year.


----------



## nagica22

@zaback21:

Million thanks for your quick and detailed response even though it is a little bit scary for me. I was relying on the information provided on border.gov.au with no specific details on the specialization about 189, i quote from there:


At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognized standard --------------- 15 points


----------



## planetvibhor

I appeared for PTE A yesterday and got the result today. Scored good in writing (90), Reading (87), List (90). But in speaking got 75. My target is 79. Don't know what to do. Should I re-appear for PTE or try IELTS? I am overall good in english. But I am not sure why I scored low in speaking. Does it has something to do with lots of sound of other people speaking at the same time in the test centre?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Diggy

U v purchased the Gold kit?


----------



## Gersus

planetvibhor said:


> I appeared for PTE A yesterday and got the result today. Scored good in writing (90), Reading (87), List (90). But in speaking got 75. My target is 79. Don't know what to do. Should I re-appear for PTE or try IELTS? I am overall good in english. But I am not sure why I scored low in speaking. Does it has something to do with lots of sound of other people speaking at the same time in the test centre?
> 
> Any suggestions?


How many points you got for pronunciation and fluency? This can let us know which section you need to improve. Also, do you have any tips with reading section? I got 74 on my first try so I have to take the test again.


----------



## planetvibhor

Gersus said:


> How many points you got for pronunciation and fluency? This can let us know which section you need to improve. Also, do you have any tips with reading section? I got 74 on my first try so I have to take the test again.


Pronunciation and Fluency are the one's that have low score. 51 and 78 respectively. grammar 67, spelling 87, vocabulary 90, written discourse 79.

For reading, I just marked 1 option for multiple choice multiple answer (which I think was correct), no guessing. Took care not to give a lot of time in multiple choice questions. And for fill in the blanks, do check that the sentence makes sense grammatically after putting in the word.


----------



## bishoyerian

planetvibhor said:


> I appeared for PTE A yesterday and got the result today. Scored good in writing (90), Reading (87), List (90). But in speaking got 75. My target is 79. Don't know what to do. Should I re-appear for PTE or try IELTS? I am overall good in english. But I am not sure why I scored low in speaking. Does it has something to do with lots of sound of other people speaking at the same time in the test centre?
> 
> Any suggestions?




Hi Planetvibhor, congrats these are pretty great scores, don't think it's a food idea to go for IELTS getting 8 there is pretty tough, see which letters you miss pronounce and take the test again.
Are you saying you choose only one answer in all the readin choose multiple answer question!? And still ended up with 87....that's pretty great, if that's what you did am gonna do that as well, I'll take the test next week, I did answer some practice reading exams and the time is such a b**** I'll do it your way to save some time...any other suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Planetvibhor, congrats these are pretty great scores, don't think it's a food idea to go for IELTS getting 8 there is pretty tough, see which letters you miss pronounce and take the test again.
> Are you saying you choose only one answer in all the readin choose multiple answer question!? And still ended up with 87....that's pretty great, if that's what you did am gonna do that as well, I'll take the test next week, I did answer some practice reading exams and the time is such a b**** I'll do it your way to save some time...any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. For reading keep in mind, each right answer in MCQ's give you just 1 mark, and each wrong answer gives 1 negative mark. So, if in an MCQ there are 2 right answers, you are sure of 1 of these and guessed the other one (And other one is wrong) you get 0. And MCQ's are low scoring part of the test (2 multiple choice multiple answer - may be 4 marks and 2 single answer MCQ - 2 marks). So, MCQ's are around 6-8 marks at the max. And if you spend a lot of time reading these paragraphs, if these are in the beginning of the reading section, you will lose time in fill in the blanks (Which are the real score generators). So, for me thumb rule is - around 2 minutes per MCQ, not more than that.

Well, worked for me, in reading section. I was expecting all 80's today and planning on getting an invite on this 15th. But my bad luck. Will work on my speaking for a week and then try again.


----------



## Gersus

planetvibhor said:


> Yes. For reading keep in mind, each right answer in MCQ's give you just 1 mark, and each wrong answer gives 1 negative mark. So, if in an MCQ there are 2 right answers, you are sure of 1 of these and guessed the other one (And other one is wrong) you get 0. And MCQ's are low scoring part of the test (2 multiple choice multiple answer - may be 4 marks and 2 single answer MCQ - 2 marks). So, MCQ's are around 6-8 marks at the max. And if you spend a lot of time reading these paragraphs, if these are in the beginning of the reading section, you will lose time in fill in the blanks (Which are the real score generators). So, for me thumb rule is - around 2 minutes per MCQ, not more than that.
> 
> Well, worked for me, in reading section. I was expecting all 80's today and planning on getting an invite on this 15th. But my bad luck. Will work on my speaking for a week and then try again.


If this worked for reading, I'll definitely do it next time. For speaking, have you tried using a voice recognizer app to improve pronunciation? I practiced my fluency with my Aussie friends and speaking in front of a mirror. If the voice recognizer app manages to understand at least 70%+ of what you said, you should be ready to get 79+. I got 79 even though I made a lot of mistakes, like repeating myself or going off topic, because my pronunciation and fluency were good enough.


----------



## zaback21

nagica22 said:


> @zaback21:
> 
> Million thanks for your quick and detailed response even though it is a little bit scary for me. I was relying on the information provided on border.gov.au with no specific details on the specialization about 189, i quote from there:
> 
> 
> At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognized standard --------------- 15 points


Your occupation needs to be here if you want 189 invite Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## zaback21

planetvibhor said:


> Pronunciation and Fluency are the one's that have low score. 51 and 78 respectively. grammar 67, spelling 87, vocabulary 90, written discourse 79.
> 
> For reading, I just marked 1 option for multiple choice multiple answer (which I think was correct), no guessing. Took care not to give a lot of time in multiple choice questions. And for fill in the blanks, do check that the sentence makes sense grammatically after putting in the word.


Your speaking is fine, what you lack is tips and tricks regarding it. Low Pronunciation mark is due to the way you speak. Try speak with an open mouth and also the position of microphone matters. There are some tips and tricks, these helped me go from 68 to 89. Have a look, you will ace it.'

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

Read this, very important : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1606.html#post11942193


----------



## Diggy

How can I get this voice recogniser app?


----------



## bishoyerian

planetvibhor said:


> Yes. For reading keep in mind, each right answer in MCQ's give you just 1 mark, and each wrong answer gives 1 negative mark. So, if in an MCQ there are 2 right answers, you are sure of 1 of these and guessed the other one (And other one is wrong) you get 0. And MCQ's are low scoring part of the test (2 multiple choice multiple answer - may be 4 marks and 2 single answer MCQ - 2 marks). So, MCQ's are around 6-8 marks at the max. And if you spend a lot of time reading these paragraphs, if these are in the beginning of the reading section, you will lose time in fill in the blanks (Which are the real score generators). So, for me thumb rule is - around 2 minutes per MCQ, not more than that.
> 
> Well, worked for me, in reading section. I was expecting all 80's today and planning on getting an invite on this 15th. But my bad luck. Will work on my speaking for a week and then try again.




Don't give up mate....you're almost there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersus

Diggy said:


> How can I get this voice recogniser app?


Just look for any "voice recognizer" app in the app store, or go to dictation.io


----------



## sai.auzie5

I am supposed to get 65 in all modules. But this is what i got.

L	R	S	W (Sept 2015)
64	59	65	62 

Enabling Skills:- 
Grammer	39 
Oral Fluency	81 
Pronunciation	61 
Spelling	21 
Vocabulary	59 
Written Discourse 76 

L	R	S	W (Jan 2016)
67	61	68	65 

Enabling Skills:- 
Grammer	64 
Oral Fluency	81 
Pronunciation	55 
Spelling	46 
Vocabulary	78 
Written Discourse 90 

50	54	64	52 (Feb 2017)

Enabling Skills:- 
Grammer	64 
Oral Fluency	82 
Pronunciation	52 
Spelling	64 
Vocabulary	51 
Written Discourse 51 

I am not able to conclude where i am lacking. Every time i am getting less marks in some modules. Could you please suggest how can i improve my score.


----------



## zaback21

sai.auzie5 said:


> I am supposed to get 65 in all modules. But this is what i got.
> 
> L	R	S	W (Sept 2015)
> 64	59	65	62
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammer	39
> Oral Fluency	81
> Pronunciation	61
> Spelling	21
> Vocabulary	59
> Written Discourse 76
> 
> L	R	S	W (Jan 2016)
> 67	61	68	65
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammer	64
> Oral Fluency	81
> Pronunciation	55
> Spelling	46
> Vocabulary	78
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 50	54	64	52 (Feb 2017)
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammer	64
> Oral Fluency	82
> Pronunciation	52
> Spelling	64
> Vocabulary	51
> Written Discourse 51
> 
> I am not able to conclude where i am lacking. Every time i am getting less marks in some modules. Could you please suggest how can i improve my score.


You seems to have problems in all sections. Reading can't be taught, it can only be improved by watching good movies like Kings Speech/Birdman type not Transformers and reading good books. Others can be improved. Have a look at all the tips and find out if they are of help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

Take the Pearson Practice $35.99 Test A and find your score. Then perhaps we can help. it seems you are making the same mistakes without knowing how to improve. You need more of a technical improvement rather than ability I think.


----------



## Diggy

Thanks...gotten one....so if what I said is not being translated to the correct text.What does it mean?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Thanks...gotten one....so if what I said is not being translated to the correct text.What does it mean?


It might mean your pronunciation is hard for the software or web site to understand. Don't worry too much about that. dictation.io misses almost 70% of what I said. Your microphone and PTE-A exam mic will be different.

Here's what I did. I said my answers and recorded them using my phone. Then I compare how I sound to model answers. Then I tried improving by putting appropriate stresses and intonations. 

The Pronunciation links that you got, try pronounce like them, don't worry about accent as PTE-A is neutral about accent. Try speak with open mouth, it helps.


----------



## Hasiths

sai.auzie5 said:


> I am supposed to get 65 in all modules. But this is what i got.
> 
> L	R	S	W (Sept 2015)
> 64	59	65	62
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammer	39
> Oral Fluency	81
> Pronunciation	61
> Spelling	21
> Vocabulary	59
> Written Discourse 76
> 
> L	R	S	W (Jan 2016)
> 67	61	68	65
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammer	64
> Oral Fluency	81
> Pronunciation	55
> Spelling	46
> Vocabulary	78
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 50	54	64	52 (Feb 2017)
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammer	64
> Oral Fluency	82
> Pronunciation	52
> Spelling	64
> Vocabulary	51
> Written Discourse 51
> 
> I am not able to conclude where i am lacking. Every time i am getting less marks in some modules. Could you please suggest how can i improve my score.


If you need only 65, then try to improve grammar, spellings, and vocabulary. 
E2 language has free grammar lessons more than 100 (5 to 10 min videos and exercises) get registered in their website and do them. You should work on your spelling also, turn off spell checkers in word when you practice, after you are done turn on and see the mistakes. For vocabulary, don't try to use fancy words, try to paraphrase and write simple language.

For reading what I would suggest is to read articles from DailyScience and try to understand the collocations and writing style. This will help both reading and writing. One more thing I did was to go through all the hard words and the collocations in Macmillan Test builder, Official Test guide, and the Practice plus exams. Most of the stuff are repeating so you will be alright.

In speaking you have good oral fluency, try to pronounce words by opening your mouth, don't speak too fast. because may be the computer does not understand you. Pay a little bit attention to the content also, but not too much.


I think the key strategy to crack PTE is to understand the questions and use your own simple language to explain answers. 

This is what I did. Good luck 
Cheers


----------



## Mannath

Hi All,

I have the PTE-A exam scheduled on Feb 26th. I have been practicing the sample questions available in youtube and from Pearson materials. However, am not sure how well I will fare in the scored test patterns. I've purchased both Practice Test A and Test B. But, not sure when to attempt them.Can anybody here suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation for the remaining 10-12 days. 

I need a score of 79+. My IELTS score is S/W/R/L - 6.5/7.5/8.5/8

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## saikishoreal

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the PTE-A exam scheduled on Feb 26th. I have been practicing the sample questions available in youtube and from Pearson materials. However, am not sure how well I will fare in the scored test patterns. I've purchased both Practice Test A and Test B. But, not sure when to attempt them.Can anybody here suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation for the remaining 10-12 days.
> 
> I need a score of 79+. My IELTS score is S/W/R/L - 6.5/7.5/8.5/8
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


Hi Pradeep, I would suggest you take practice test a week in advance to your actual test. So that you can work on your weak areas in a weeks time.


----------



## Diggy

@zaback that link is same pTE thread link...I clicked it ...buh it didn't open any thread apart from this same thread... Maybe you should try it yourself.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> @zaback that link is same pTE thread link...I clicked it ...buh it didn't open any thread apart from this same thread... Maybe you should try it yourself.


Yes it is supposed to link you back to one of my post. Read it and open all the links that come up with it. Then read those posts too and also open all the links that come up with it too.

Good luck !

P.S. I can't post the entire PTE-A tips again or in a single post. You need to read mine, others and everything you can find and research. Google is your best friend.


----------



## prashant.spce

Hasiths said:


> If you need only 65, then try to improve grammar, spellings, and vocabulary.
> E2 language has free grammar lessons more than 100 (5 to 10 min videos and exercises) get registered in their website and do them. You should work on your spelling also, turn off spell checkers in word when you practice, after you are done turn on and see the mistakes. For vocabulary, don't try to use fancy words, try to paraphrase and write simple language.
> 
> For reading what I would suggest is to read articles from DailyScience and try to understand the collocations and writing style. This will help both reading and writing. One more thing I did was to go through all the hard words and the collocations in Macmillan Test builder, Official Test guide, and the Practice plus exams. Most of the stuff are repeating so you will be alright.
> 
> In speaking you have good oral fluency, try to pronounce words by opening your mouth, don't speak too fast. because may be the computer does not understand you. Pay a little bit attention to the content also, but not too much.
> 
> 
> I think the key strategy to crack PTE is to understand the questions and use your own simple language to explain answers.
> 
> This is what I did. Good luck
> Cheers


Hi Hasiths,

Will appreciate if you could throw more light on "DailyScience".
Is it sciencedaily.com?
and are there any specific topics one should target for PTE reading skills improvement?

Thanks in advance
Prashant


----------



## aumelb1

prashant.spce said:


> Hi Hasiths,
> 
> Will appreciate if you could throw more light on "DailyScience".
> Is it sciencedaily.com?
> and are there any specific topics one should target for PTE reading skills improvement?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Prashant


Hi bro, I suggest reading IELTS 1-8 READING MATERIALS + TOEFL IBT READING AS A WELL,the reason is that they have been adapted for comprehension . There are a lot of handy specific words.
I read science daily but sometimes it's only the opinion of the scientists publish a material and their English is not that scientific.
But remember to learn collocations.I will post some collocations here .


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Yes it is supposed to link you back to one of my post. Read it and open all the links that come up with it. Then read those posts too and also open all the links that come up with it too.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> P.S. I can't post the entire PTE-A tips again or in a single post. You need to read mine, others and everything you can find and research. Google is your best friend.


I think you've posted enough materials to dig into and your support has been tremendous so far.
I believe we will all gather together in AU someday with couple of beers in our hands.
Give up an applause to Zaback21


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant.spce

aumelb1 said:


> Hi bro, I suggest reading IELTS 1-8 READING MATERIALS + TOEFL IBT READING AS A WELL,the reason is that they have been adapted for comprehension . There are a lot of handy specific words.
> I read science daily but sometimes it's only the opinion of the scientists publish a material and their English is not that scientific.
> But remember to learn collocations.I will post some collocations here .


Thanks aunelb1.

Waiting for collocations stuff


----------



## Hasiths

prashant.spce said:


> Hi Hasiths,
> 
> Will appreciate if you could throw more light on "DailyScience".
> Is it sciencedaily.com?
> and are there any specific topics one should target for PTE reading skills improvement?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Prashant



Sorry, it is science daily.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/

Don't worry about the article types. Read and learn the collocations, new vocabulary and grammar (Writing style). The articles are short and sweet. So whatever you read you will not get bored. The idea is not to improve the knowledge on the topics, rather to get an idea of collocations, new vocab, how to use prepositions properly, and cohesion and coherence.


----------



## Hasiths

aumelb1 said:


> Hi bro, I suggest reading IELTS 1-8 READING MATERIALS + TOEFL IBT READING AS A WELL,the reason is that they have been adapted for comprehension . There are a lot of handy specific words.
> I read science daily but sometimes it's only the opinion of the scientists publish a material and their English is not that scientific.
> But remember to learn collocations.I will post some collocations here .


Here is the Collocation list I used. I am sure this can be found from Pearson website also.


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> Here is the Collocation list I used. I am sure this can be found from Pearson website also.


It is the insane collocations list which you can barely retrieve.
There are some collocations which I will supply later on

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

*collocations*



Hasiths said:


> Here is the Collocation list I used. I am sure this can be found from Pearson website also.


dfsfaafdasfaafffads


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> Here is the Collocation list I used. I am sure this can be found from Pearson website also.


It is impossible to learn every collocation by heart but you can just visualise as much information as your visual memory could remember .


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> I think you've posted enough materials to dig into and your support has been tremendous so far.
> I believe we will all gather together in AU someday with couple of beers in our hands.
> Give up an applause to Zaback21
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Ha ha, thanks mate. Yes definitely looking forward to that day with beers in hand 

On the side note, I was really looking forward to live somewhere else other than NSW, most likely Victoria, but it seems like NSW nom might be my only hope. 

I also need to catch the Australian Open this time hopefully.

Cheers !


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, thanks mate. Yes definitely looking forward to that day with beers in hand
> 
> On the side note, I was really looking forward to live somewhere else other than NSW, most likely Victoria, but it seems like NSW nom might be my only hope.
> 
> I also need to catch the Australian Open this time hopefully.
> 
> Cheers !


I was in AO 2016, I believe we will attend the very next one!!!2018 AO

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> I was in AO 2016, I believe we will attend the very next one!!!2018 AO
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk



That's very cool. I attended Wimbledon and French Open. AO and US Open is left. I can't go to US now since my parents are now immigrant there (they won't give me B2 Tourist Visa citing my immigrant intent !!! ) , so I might have to wait 5 years before I become US Immigrant and then may even move back there. 

AO 2018 !!!


----------



## shadyheikal

Hello friends
Kindly i need your help regarding Written discourse 
In my last exam i got 55 in writing
While my enabling skills were:
Grammar 90 spelling 65 vocabs 65 WD 53
So can you advise me in how to improve writing scores
Thanks in advance 
Shady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

shadyheikal said:


> Hello friends
> Kindly i need your help regarding Written discourse
> In my last exam i got 55 in writing
> While my enabling skills were:
> Grammar 90 spelling 65 vocabs 65 WD 53
> So can you advise me in how to improve writing scores
> Thanks in advance
> Shady
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## Fazil3

*Types of Essays in PTE*

can someone please classify the types of essay that appear in PTE (for preparation). For example, agree/disagree, answer specific question and etc..


----------



## Jazbekhu

Can anybody tell me some new added essays apart from that list of 32 essays available on net?
Actually i came to know that some new essays have been added that come in the exam.
Please share the information.

Regards
Jasmine


----------



## Hasiths

aumelb1 said:


> It is impossible to learn every collocation by heart but you can just visualise as much information as your visual memory could remember .


I have already done the exam mate.


----------



## Gersus

aumelb1 said:


> It is impossible to learn every collocation by heart but you can just visualise as much information as your visual memory could remember .


Are these collocations the ones used for fill in the blanks in reading? How do they improve our reading skills for PTE? 

I never heard about "collocations" when I learned English haha. How can I use them to improve my reading score? I really want to improve in reading for PTE, if this can help me, I will use it to achieve 79+ on Reading.


----------



## aumelb1

Hasiths said:


> I have already done the exam mate.


Great mate!!!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, thanks mate. Yes definitely looking forward to that day with beers in hand
> 
> On the side note, I was really looking forward to live somewhere else other than NSW, most likely Victoria, but it seems like NSW nom might be my only hope.
> 
> I also need to catch the Australian Open this time hopefully.
> 
> Cheers !


I agree, This gentleman from Bangladesh deserves respect :yo: and appreciation :thumb: from the fellow members. Not only in this thread I am learning a lot from this gentleman in other posts too. It shows his determination to collect so much relevant information and share them with others. 

Cheers


----------



## Gersus

ganesh.eng said:


> I agree, This gentleman from Bangladesh deserves respect :yo: and appreciation :thumb: from the fellow members. Not only in this thread I am learning a lot from this gentleman in other posts too. It shows his determination to collect so much relevant information and share them with others.
> 
> Cheers


This is so true. Even though I have been in this forum for 2 weeks only, I have seen zaback21 in many different threats, he contributes a lot! He deserves a medal!!


----------



## chirufairbug

Hello, I need help experienced friends on those issues.

How to access the PTE Essay Free (Pearson) from Scribd without being members or giving the card details?

Is it possible to self schedule mock test by paying the required money via banks as we don't possess any debit cards?


----------



## zaback21

ganesh.eng said:


> I agree, This gentleman from Bangladesh deserves respect :yo: and appreciation :thumb: from the fellow members. Not only in this thread I am learning a lot from this gentleman in other posts too. It shows his determination to collect so much relevant information and share them with others.
> 
> Cheers





Gersus said:


> This is so true. Even though I have been in this forum for 2 weeks only, I have seen zaback21 in many different threats, he contributes a lot! He deserves a medal!!


Lol thanks mate. It's good to hear I can be of help. If I can be help to my fellow migrants and engineers, then I am glad.

Unfortunately, I feel like I am being bullied by some group of people in some boards for giving advice. Apparently, I am giving bits and pieces advice but not exactly telling me what those are specifically. 

If I made any mistake, I am not the grumpy kind of guy but rather accept my mistake and learn from it and advice better in future. But if it leads to personal attack without actually showing me my mistakes, then I feel sorry for those people whose only thing in life revolves around bullying people online.

Anyway, I have said a lot and hope to help more in future.

Cheers to all !!! :tea:


----------



## zaback21

chirufairbug said:


> Hello, I need help experienced friends on those issues.
> 
> How to access the PTE Essay Free (Pearson) from Scribd without being members or giving the card details?
> 
> Is it possible to self schedule mock test by paying the required money via banks as we don't possess any debit cards?


There are some essays. Will that work ?

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers

I never paid for Scribd though. Lots of free materials are there. 

Can't help you with the 2nd option. Do you get any voucher paying option available for Practice Test ? if voucher is available, contact your nearest PTE-A centre, they will usually sell voucher.

More info here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Lol thanks mate. It's good to hear I can be of help. If I can be help to my fellow migrants and engineers, then I am glad.
> 
> Unfortunately, I feel like I am being bullied by some group of people in some boards for giving advice. Apparently, I am giving bits and pieces advice but not exactly telling me what those are specifically.
> 
> If I made any mistake, I am not the grumpy kind of guy but rather accept my mistake and learn from it and advice better in future. But if it leads to personal attack without actually showing me my mistakes, then I feel sorry for those people whose only thing in life revolves around bullying people online.
> 
> Anyway, I have said a lot and hope to help more in future.
> 
> Cheers to all !!! :tea:


 Bro, as someone said : if you give people a valuable information , they will crave for more .
So I can see your are nice character person but sometimes there are persons who cannot accept your support.
There are some persons who you need to point where exactly the information is but they don't tend to guess or figure out how the information could be used logically.
Dibp website was nightmare when it was 2012 but now is so structured, and yet still complicated to comprehend.


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Bro, as someone said : if you give people a valuable information , they will crave for more .
> So I can see your are nice character person but sometimes there are persons who cannot accept your support.
> There are some persons who you need to point where exactly the information is but they don't tend to guess or figure out how the information could be used logically.
> Dibp website was nightmare when it was 2012 but now is so structured, and yet still complicated to comprehend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


I don't have problem with people who I am helping. It's some other people telling me I am giving bad advice to others without actually telling me where and what.

The people I try help are usually very nice. So, far no issues maybe once or twice.

Plus I don't like sugarcoating things as it's not going to help but be frank and straight. Some people may find that rude but will save a lot of their time and life.


----------



## aumelb1

shadyheikal said:


> Hello friends
> Kindly i need your help regarding Written discourse
> In my last exam i got 55 in writing
> While my enabling skills were:
> Grammar 90 spelling 65 vocabs 65 WD 53
> So can you advise me in how to improve writing scores
> Thanks in advance
> Shady
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro , writing includes different tasks such as Summarise written text , essay , summarize spoken text and write dictation.
Try to focus not only on essays but other parts ....It is only through practice ...


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannath

Hi Friends,

I've a question,may be not entirely related to PTE exam. I've a +ve assessment from ACS for Occupation Code 261313. If I get a score of 65+ in PTE, I would be at 65+5 points in skill select and if I get a 79+ in PTE, I would be at 75+5 points in skill select.

So, I want to know my chances of getting Invitation in each case, after hearing abt the rejections in 2613 group code,I am lil worried. What would be the min points criteria if I were to get an invitation from Vic or NSW. 

Please throw your valuable inputs

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## biggy85

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the PTE-A exam scheduled on Feb 26th. I have been practicing the sample questions available in youtube and from Pearson materials. However, am not sure how well I will fare in the scored test patterns. I've purchased both Practice Test A and Test B. But, not sure when to attempt them.Can anybody here suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation for the remaining 10-12 days.
> 
> I need a score of 79+. My IELTS score is S/W/R/L - 6.5/7.5/8.5/8
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


I had a similar IELTS score, and trust me you will do great! The most important point in giving PTE is to "Keep it simple". From your scores, it is apparent that you are damn good. Give yourself credit  Don't panic and like others have mentioned, give both pte mocks a week ahead of actual test.

Your speaking score is 6.5 - You can easily score 80+. You may mess up in few areas in PTE, but that shouldn't deter you. Keep going and make up for it in other sections. All the best.


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've a question,may be not entirely related to PTE exam. I've a +ve assessment from ACS for Occupation Code 261313. If I get a score of 65+ in PTE, I would be at 65+5 points in skill select and if I get a 79+ in PTE, I would be at 75+5 points in skill select.
> 
> So, I want to know my chances of getting Invitation in each case, after hearing abt the rejections in 2613 group code,I am lil worried. What would be the min points criteria if I were to get an invitation from Vic or NSW.
> 
> Please throw your valuable inputs
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


If you want the 189 invite, try get 65 points by 15 March 2017 or earlier. If you want the invite in the next round within 14 days, then try get to 75 points.

If you miss getting 65 points by around 15 March, then try get 75 points by 10 May - the last round when 2613 will fill up.


----------



## prashant.spce

Hasiths said:


> Sorry, it is science daily.
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/
> 
> Don't worry about the article types. Read and learn the collocations, new vocabulary and grammar (Writing style). The articles are short and sweet. So whatever you read you will not get bored. The idea is not to improve the knowledge on the topics, rather to get an idea of collocations, new vocab, how to use prepositions properly, and cohesion and coherence.


Thanks a lot for your explanation


----------



## Fazil3

*Essay writing!!*

Could someone please answer my following questions in regards to prepare essay writing?

1.	Please classify the various types of essay that appear in PTE (for preparation). For example, agree/disagree, answer specific question and etc.

2.	What is the probability of getting one of the essay in the actual test from the list of repeated essays (32 no’s) posted online?

3.	Also, please share the structure to be followed for the different types of essays.


----------



## Diggy

@ zaback1 thanks for your guidance.... Pls, the link you directed me for summarize written text confuses me by saying " all summaries should be written in the present tense"....thats confusing even when the text talks about the past?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> @ zaback1 thanks for your guidance.... Pls, the link you directed me for summarize written text confuses me by saying " all summaries should be written in the present tense"....thats confusing even when the text talks about the past?


Well I am not sure about that point. I just write like "The speaker said in the 12th Century John was knighted". So, yes all of mine is in past. You can use past I guess.

The links are from various people giving various advises. Don't take everything as it is. Every link will have different view point, your job will be to research and ultimately follow the PTE model answer and get your own technique and style that will get you the best possible mark.


----------



## Diggy

@zaback1. The summarize written text link is kind of confusing. One of the Dos is to write in present tense..what if the test is in the past?


----------



## Diggy

Did you start yours with the "speaker said"? .In the summarize written text?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Did you start yours with the "speaker said"? .In the summarize written text?


I didn't write in present. More like past as I wrote above. 

Follow the model answer. The main point of that article is

*Divide and Conquer*

If you have 3 paragraph that needs to be summarised into one text of about 75 words or less, then you summarise each paragraph and then do a summary of the three summary. That's the main point of *Divide and Conquer*.


----------



## Mannath

biggy85 said:


> I had a similar IELTS score, and trust me you will do great! The most important point in giving PTE is to "Keep it simple". From your scores, it is apparent that you are damn good. Give yourself credit  Don't panic and like others have mentioned, give both pte mocks a week ahead of actual test.
> 
> Your speaking score is 6.5 - You can easily score 80+. You may mess up in few areas in PTE, but that shouldn't deter you. Keep going and make up for it in other sections. All the best.


Thank you for those encouraging words,mate. If yoy dont mind answering few qstns, I may proceed with these qstns - Haven't you submitted the 190 ? Which province/state are you interested in relocating to Vic or NSW?


----------



## Mannath

zaback21 said:


> If you want the 189 invite, try get 65 points by 15 March 2017 or earlier. If you want the invite in the next round within 14 days, then try get to 75 points.
> 
> If you miss getting 65 points by around 15 March, then try get 75 points by 10 May - the last round when 2613 will fill up.


Thanks zaback21 for the reply. Any idea or info about the cutoff points for 2613 occupation code?

Also, u mentioned the last round for 2613 is 10th May, what does it mean? When do they start filling 2613 after 10th May?


----------



## biggy85

Mannath said:


> Thank you for those encouraging words,mate. If yoy dont mind answering few qstns, I may proceed with these qstns - Haven't you submitted the 190 ? Which province/state are you interested in relocating to Vic or NSW?


Got 190 nomination invite - but waiting for 189


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Thanks zaback21 for the reply. Any idea or info about the cutoff points for 2613 occupation code?
> 
> Also, u mentioned the last round for 2613 is 10th May, what does it mean? When do they start filling 2613 after 10th May?


SkillSelect

This will help. Have a look at the occupation Ceilings and Invitation rounds.

225 people gets invited every 14 days for 2613. You can calculate the rest.


----------



## hdp9star

Hello All! It's great to be here. Although I have cleared the IELTS, due to the tough competition for the visa assurance, I am preparing the PTE and planning to give it by the ending of February month.

I think I do not have any problem to prepare all the four module except the describe image - due to the habit of IELTS task 1 writing (try to cover as much details as possible). I am almost rectify the problem and follow the all advice here and some of the youtube videos (E2 language and Navjyot's).
I could finish most of the graph comfortably but any body, who gave the exam before, please input your thoughts with respect to the query I have in my mind: what should be my optimum speed of speaking. For example, most students and videos gave advice to speak in the format of Introduction (1 sentence) + Body (3-4 sentence) + conclusion (1 sentence); on the other hand some student followed the easy : Introduction (1 sentence) + Body (Maximum variable + minimum variable) + conclusion (1 sentence) = just 4 sentences!

So if I compare the both scenario: 6 sentence vs 4 sentence, the matters will be of number of words per 40 Seconds! So what should be the pace of my speaking ? 

In other word, if, for example, I could finish 'read aloud' in an average of 25-30 second, is it ok? or I should try to be under 25 Seconds? - This is just a gauge of speaking speed.

Thank you,
H Patel


----------



## aumelb1

hdp9star said:


> Hello All! It's great to be here. Although I have cleared the IELTS, due to the tough competition for the visa assurance, I am preparing the PTE and planning to give it by the ending of February month.
> 
> I think I do not have any problem to prepare all the four module except the describe image - due to the habit of IELTS task 1 writing (try to cover as much details as possible). I am almost rectify the problem and follow the all advice here and some of the youtube videos (E2 language and Navjyot's).
> I could finish most of the graph comfortably but any body, who gave the exam before, please input your thoughts with respect to the query I have in my mind: what should be my optimum speed of speaking. For example, most students and videos gave advice to speak in the format of Introduction (1 sentence) + Body (3-4 sentence) + conclusion (1 sentence); on the other hand some student followed the easy : Introduction (1 sentence) + Body (Maximum variable + minimum variable) + conclusion (1 sentence) = just 4 sentences!
> 
> So if I compare the both scenario: 6 sentence vs 4 sentence, the matters will be of number of words per 40 Seconds! So what should be the pace of my speaking ?
> 
> In other word, if, for example, I could finish 'read aloud' in an average of 25-30 second, is it ok? or I should try to be under 25 Seconds? - This is just a gauge of speaking speed.
> 
> Thank you,
> H Patel


Fluency Pronouncing and least % Content ,
Just try to be taking for about 35-38 seconds , you ll be fine

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Did you start yours with the "speaker said"? .In the summarize written text?


That's for summarising spoken text.


----------



## biggy85

hdp9star said:


> Hello All! It's great to be here. Although I have cleared the IELTS, due to the tough competition for the visa assurance, I am preparing the PTE and planning to give it by the ending of February month.
> 
> I think I do not have any problem to prepare all the four module except the describe image - due to the habit of IELTS task 1 writing (try to cover as much details as possible). I am almost rectify the problem and follow the all advice here and some of the youtube videos (E2 language and Navjyot's).
> I could finish most of the graph comfortably but any body, who gave the exam before, please input your thoughts with respect to the query I have in my mind: what should be my optimum speed of speaking. For example, most students and videos gave advice to speak in the format of Introduction (1 sentence) + Body (3-4 sentence) + conclusion (1 sentence); on the other hand some student followed the easy : Introduction (1 sentence) + Body (Maximum variable + minimum variable) + conclusion (1 sentence) = just 4 sentences!
> 
> So if I compare the both scenario: 6 sentence vs 4 sentence, the matters will be of number of words per 40 Seconds! So what should be the pace of my speaking ?
> 
> In other word, if, for example, I could finish 'read aloud' in an average of 25-30 second, is it ok? or I should try to be under 25 Seconds? - This is just a gauge of speaking speed.
> 
> Thank you,
> H Patel


The way I see - 4 sentences is more than enough. Many times we may struggle to get a good conclusion. In this case, you can try explaining another example from the image.

Say for example, you have to describe a graph showing a list of countries and population growth over a period of xx years. This is how I would frame my points

1. The graph shows/displays/ the population growth of xx countries over a period of xx years.
2. On the x-axis, ___ and on the y-axis, __ (keep it simple here)
3. We see that, the population of xx country in the year ___ was __ ( with units ) and it increased/decreased to __ in the year __. 
4. You can jump to a conclusion here, if you get an overall idea OR pick another example country and repeat sentence 3. 

It is not mandatory to give a conclusion ( but will have a good feel about the entire structure). But, do not panic - Even I didn't get good ideas to conclude on few images, and all I did was to explain another example from the graph. And it worked 

As for the speed, wrap it in under 30-35 seconds and you will be good. Just make sure you don't stop with an incomplete sentence. Keep going, and you will do great. All the best. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

*useful for repeat sentence*

hi all, please see the link below where Dr. Alistair Van Moere, Director of Test Development, Pearson, Knowledge Technologies, summarises what research says about the sentence repeat item type and explains why this item type is a test of language fluency, not a test of memory


----------



## memoalex

Dear All.

could you please tell me your feedback about memorizing template to be used in Essay writing.
thanks in advance


----------



## kartheish

memoalex said:


> Dear All.
> 
> could you please tell me your feedback about memorizing template to be used in Essay writing.
> thanks in advance


This is what I did in mine and got 83 in writing, this may not be the best, but it worked for me.

-Topic sentence along with emphasizing your point -- paragraph 1
-Elaborate 1st additional point and make sure to add any one of (for instance/for example/An example is) -- paragraph 2
- Elaborate 2nd additional point and make sure to add any one of (for instance/for example/An example is) -- paragraph 3
-Conclusion that summarizes your point from paragraph 1 and make sure to add any one of (in conclusion/ in summary/ overall) -- paragraph 4


----------



## lauralnk

Hi,

Here are some tips from my end for PTE-A.

When speaking, pay special attentions to all punctuation and use intonations correctly, especially in the read aloud section. 

When it comes to retell lecture, you should pay attention to the lecture while at the same time, observing the diagram or picture shown. You may not be able to follow and recall everything from the lecture as the speaker may be too fast or non-English accents. This is where the picture/diagram comes to the rescue. Take notes in the form of points while you listen to the lecture and form your own story using the picture/diagram to retell the lecture.

Repeat sentence should be repeated with the same intonations. You need not worry about your accent and do not try to fake/mimic the accent.

Pay attention to what answers you provide in the "answer short question" section. I heard another test taker mention "google maps" and I believe the question was related to navigation and the answer should have been navigation. Many a times, you may believe your answer to be correct but may not be so in reality. Pay attention to what they're asking.

Reading - Read the question and then try to find the answers from the passage. Sometimes a very long passage is given while the question may be from the first or last paragraph, so its a waste of time reading the entire story! Understand that for multiple answer questions, there is a negative marking. My suggestion would be to go with a single best answer unless you're sure of the second or third answer(s), since a wrong answer may negate your achieved score.

Listening test - Be sure to take points and frame your answers based on your points. 

Wrting - Essay - Do not try and memorize anything here but have a general idea or the topic mentioned and write your thoughts down. Pay special attention to the paragraphs. Its better to have four paragraphs, the first for the introduction, second and third for the first and second points in your essay and the last paragraph for conclusion. Your first paragraph should clearly indicate your view, i.e. whether or not you agree/disagree or you should say you are going to illustrate with with examples, if the essay is about comparison. The paragraphs with focuses on your vision is better started with "first of all.... or to begin with... etc., something which indicates you're starting with your first point. Similar technique should be used for the second paragraph. The conclusion paragraph should begin by saying, "to sum it up, or to conclude with..." etc., and illustrate your final observation. Never conclude abruptly. Finally, please use British English as opposed to American English, for both spelling and pronunciation.

Your PTE preparation should start with creation of an "English" environment at your home. Please stop watching all Indian channels and turn on any English channels. Start reading quality English books. Typical picks would be graduation level English literature books. Read them aloud, to practice your reading. Pay attention to vocabulary. You should also start reading quality magazines such as Time, National Geographic etc., to understand the science & technology updates. Practice listening using the National Geographic, BBC or similar Youtube channels.

A final point - Practise your read aloud in a very noisy environment since your test room is very likely to be quite noisy and disturbing since all the test takers are likely to start reading at once, and you may end up losing concentration or get distracted. This is very important!

All the best for PTE Test takers.


----------



## lauralnk

Oh yes, I forgot about the describe image/graph section.

You should understand that you will never be able to describe the graph or picture completely! Take a look at the graph and note the key details. If its the bar graph, observe the maximum, minimum and the middle figure, which you may explain when describing. If the graph shows a trend, explain the trend first, then the max, min and middle figures. You should start by saying, "the graph shows the <title of the graph> over <the characteristics mentioned in the x-axis>. After which you should describe the graph or picture in your own words. 

Similar technique applies to describing image - please describe what you see in your own words. Do not try to be a writer/poet here!

Please do not panic - for both read aloud and describe should you make any mistake, please carry on. Do not interrupt yourself and try to correct your mistake. Maintain a constant flow. This is clearly mentioned in the Pearson PTE instructions/guide.


----------



## hdp9star

biggy85 said:


> The way I see - 4 sentences is more than enough. Many times we may struggle to get a good conclusion. In this case, you can try explaining another example from the image.
> 
> Say for example, you have to describe a graph showing a list of countries and population growth over a period of xx years. This is how I would frame my points
> 
> 1. The graph shows/displays/ the population growth of xx countries over a period of xx years.
> 2. On the x-axis, ___ and on the y-axis, __ (keep it simple here)
> 3. We see that, the population of xx country in the year ___ was __ ( with units ) and it increased/decreased to __ in the year __.
> 4. You can jump to a conclusion here, if you get an overall idea OR pick another example country and repeat sentence 3.
> 
> It is not mandatory to give a conclusion ( but will have a good feel about the entire structure). But, do not panic - Even I didn't get good ideas to conclude on few images, and all I did was to explain another example from the graph. And it worked
> 
> As for the speed, wrap it in under 30-35 seconds and you will be good. Just make sure you don't stop with an incomplete sentence. Keep going, and you will do great. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply!

It's always good to hear a tips form the reliable and real sources like expat's fellows.


----------



## memoalex

kartheish said:


> This is what I did in mine and got 83 in writing, this may not be the best, but it worked for me.
> 
> -Topic sentence along with emphasizing your point -- paragraph 1
> -Elaborate 1st additional point and make sure to add any one of (for instance/for example/An example is) -- paragraph 2
> - Elaborate 2nd additional point and make sure to add any one of (for instance/for example/An example is) -- paragraph 3
> -Conclusion that summarizes your point from paragraph 1 and make sure to add any one of (in conclusion/ in summary/ overall) -- paragraph 4


Dear Kartheish,

kindly note am asking if i should memorize template with certain words to be used in writing my essay


----------



## aumelb1

For reading resources , you can use national geographic magazines (which u can find in torrents) or have a look on National Geographic News and Latest Stories
There are so many good words to memorise.


----------



## sumitgupta22

hdp9star said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> It's always good to hear a tips form the reliable and real sources like expat's fellows.





biggy85 said:


> The way I see - 4 sentences is more than enough. Many times we may struggle to get a good conclusion. In this case, you can try explaining another example from the image.
> 
> Say for example, you have to describe a graph showing a list of countries and population growth over a period of xx years. This is how I would frame my points
> 
> 1. The graph shows/displays/ the population growth of xx countries over a period of xx years.
> 2. On the x-axis, ___ and on the y-axis, __ (keep it simple here)
> 3. We see that, the population of xx country in the year ___ was __ ( with units ) and it increased/decreased to __ in the year __.
> 4. You can jump to a conclusion here, if you get an overall idea OR pick another example country and repeat sentence 3.
> 
> It is not mandatory to give a conclusion ( but will have a good feel about the entire structure). But, do not panic - Even I didn't get good ideas to conclude on few images, and all I did was to explain another example from the graph. And it worked
> 
> As for the speed, wrap it in under 30-35 seconds and you will be good. Just make sure you don't stop with an incomplete sentence. Keep going, and you will do great. All the best.


I really believe that you must NOT end before 35 seconds. If you end before this time you will definitely lose the marks. Also keep in mind that you must also not stretch beyond 40 seconds. 
Practice it.


----------



## aggpunit

Can the recent test givers share their essay topics of writting module?


----------



## hibaa92

Hi all

I gave the PTE A on 13th Feb and got 90 in all. The only score lower than 90 for me was 87 for spelling.

For reference,

IELTS before rescore: W7.5 R8.5 S7.5 L9
IELTS after rescore: W8 R8.5 S7.5 L9

I went for rescoring because my scores for TOEFL taken 3 years ago were,
W29 R30 S30 L30 (total 119/120)

My point is IELTS sucks!!


----------



## hibaa92

aggpunit said:


> Can the recent test givers share their essay topics of writting module?


My topic was about effect of modern masscommunications on individual and society.


----------



## hibaa92

Regarding the speaking module which I was least confident about,

1. In describe image, more often than not, I went beyond 40 seconds. Also, In most of them I did not give a conclusion.
2. I made mistakes in repeat sentence. Although, I just replaced the word I didn't hear properly with another word.
3. In short answer, I know I got aleast one question wrong.

So, you can make many mistakes and still end up with a 90.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> My topic was about effect of modern masscommunications on individual and society.


Lol, that's what I got too. I think I aced it, wrote about 295 words.

Exam date: 20 Jan 2017


----------



## hibaa92

zaback21 said:


> Lol, that's what I got too. I think I aced it, wrote about 295 words.
> 
> Exam date: 20 Jan 2017


And I wrote maybe 205 words and didn't get a chace to proofread my last paragraph


----------



## aggpunit

hibaa92 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the recent test givers share their essay topics of writting module?
> 
> 
> 
> My topic was about effect of modern masscommunications on individual and society.
Click to expand...

 thank.you


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> And I wrote maybe 205 words and didn't get a chace to proofread my last paragraph


In either case, as we say it, essay mark doesn't matter much. It's the spoken and written text summary and other sections which matters. PTE is not IELTS

Also, everything that happened to you pretty much happened to me in Speaking and still scored 89.


----------



## aggpunit

hibaa92 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the recent test givers share their essay topics of writting module?
> 
> 
> 
> My topic was about effect of modern masscommunications on individual and society.
Click to expand...

 what does modern mass communication implies? The various avenues Incorporating mass communication e.g TV channels, moviea, newspaper, political parties propaganda etc?


----------



## zaback21

aggpunit said:


> what does modern mass communication implies? The various avenues Incorporating mass communication e.g TV channels, moviea, newspaper, political parties propaganda etc?


I wrote mostly about Social Media and how it affecting us today. Also added TV and other medium.

Well now that you are saying it, it sounds like I may have wrote it totally on the wrong topic lol. But what the hell, they gave me 90 lol.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does modern mass communication implies? The various avenues Incorporating mass communication e.g TV channels, moviea, newspaper, political parties propaganda etc?
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote mostly about Social Media and how it affecting us today. Also added TV and other medium.
> 
> Well now that you are saying it, it sounds like I may have wrote it totally on the wrong topic lol. But what the hell, they gave me 90 lol.
Click to expand...

 I heard about KTA that checks writing topics. Anyway your score suggest whatever you had written must be good.


----------



## zaback21

aggpunit said:


> I heard about KTA that checks writing topics. Anyway your score suggest whatever you had written must be good.


Actually PTE allows you to do mistakes and still let you get 90 unlike IELTS. You have no idea how many mistakes I did. I didn't even finish describe image on time for 2 of them and missed one answer short questions and talked out of context on retell lecture and said the exact same thing back as they said, maybe sometimes paraphrased a little but they still gave me 89.


----------



## hibaa92

aggpunit said:


> I heard about KTA that checks writing topics. Anyway your score suggest whatever you had written must be good.


For individuals I said it is beneficial, I wrote about easy access to information at the click of a button from different sources because of internet. I also mentioned that because of this individuals can participate as informed citizens in the political process and are less easily manipulated.

For society, I wrote about some disadvantages. For example, consumerist society because of constant advertising, ability to easily spread hate and prejudice etc.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about KTA that checks writing topics. Anyway your score suggest whatever you had written must be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually PTE allows you to do mistakes and still let you get 90 unlike IELTS. You have no idea how many mistakes I did. I didn't even finish describe image on time for 2 of them and missed one answer short questions and talked out of context on retell lecture and said the exact same thing back as they said, maybe sometimes paraphrased a little but they still gave me 89.
Click to expand...

 Speaking and other three are marked distinctly. Speaking has lower weightage for content as assessing the content by computer is still evolving rather I should say, it is error prone.


----------



## aggpunit

hibaa92 said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about KTA that checks writing topics. Anyway your score suggest whatever you had written must be good.
> 
> 
> 
> For individuals I said it is beneficial, I wrote about easy access to information at the click of a button from different sources because of internet. I also mentioned that because of this individuals can participate as informed citizens in the political process and are less easily manipulated.
> 
> For society, I wrote about some disadvantages. For example, consumerist society because of constant advertising, ability to easily spread hate and prejudice etc.
Click to expand...

 I may differ here as communication and mass communication are two different aspect. The first para of your replies speaks about communication medium and not mass communication. I may be wrong, but others may comment.


----------



## hibaa92

aggpunit said:


> I may differ here as communication and mass communication are two different aspect. The first para of your replies speaks about communication medium and not mass communication. I may be wrong, but others may comment.


I agree with you. Perhaps, content doesn't matter that much as long as it is semi related.


----------



## sohaibasif

Hello,

I will be glad if someone can help me. I seek assistance in getting the appropriate material (resources) that will be helpful in order to achieve 79+in PTE. I have taken the IELTS Exam but was not able to achieve 8 in each band. My IELTS Score were:

L:9, R: 8.5, W: 6.5, S:7


It will be highly appreciated if you could share your experience and give the tips that you believe could be of help.


Thank you,



zaback21 said:


> In either case, as we say it, essay mark doesn't matter much. It's the spoken and written text summary and other sections which matters. PTE is not IELTS
> 
> Also, everything that happened to you pretty much happened to me in Speaking and still scored 89.


----------



## DN7C

I would like to post a specific question regarding PTE- A Listening section.

Here's my English Examination history throughout the last year.

20/FEB/2016 L 8.5/R 8.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
04/JUN/2016 L 8.0/R 8.0/W 6.5/S 6.5
20/AUG/2016 L 7.5/R 7.5/W 6.0/S 7.5

25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84

As you can see, I lack two marks in Listening to claim 20 points for English.

I would be glad if all of you could share methods to improve my listening skills, for specific listening question types or generally.

I am hoping to practice for a month before retaking the exam. Therefore, I value your ideas regarding how to improve Listening on daily basis.


----------



## Sammani

DN7C said:


> I would like to post a specific question regarding PTE- A Listening section.
> 
> Here's my English Examination history throughout the last year.
> 
> 20/FEB/2016 L 8.5/R 8.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 04/JUN/2016 L 8.0/R 8.0/W 6.5/S 6.5
> 20/AUG/2016 L 7.5/R 7.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 
> 25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
> 04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84
> 
> As you can see, I lack two marks in Listening to claim 20 points for English.
> 
> I would be glad if all of you could share methods to improve my listening skills, for specific listening question types or generally.
> 
> I am hoping to practice for a month before retaking the exam. Therefore, I value your ideas regarding how to improve Listening on daily basis.


hey I am glad to hear that u r going for it again .... Cheers !


----------



## Hasiths

DN7C said:


> I would like to post a specific question regarding PTE- A Listening section.
> 
> Here's my English Examination history throughout the last year.
> 
> 20/FEB/2016 L 8.5/R 8.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 04/JUN/2016 L 8.0/R 8.0/W 6.5/S 6.5
> 20/AUG/2016 L 7.5/R 7.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 
> 25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
> 04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84
> 
> As you can see, I lack two marks in Listening to claim 20 points for English.
> 
> I would be glad if all of you could share methods to improve my listening skills, for specific listening question types or generally.
> 
> I am hoping to practice for a month before retaking the exam. Therefore, I value your ideas regarding how to improve Listening on daily basis.


Share your Enabling skills scores. It is hard to say what to do without looking at them because you need specific tips than general.


----------



## aggpunit

Hasiths said:


> DN7C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to post a specific question regarding PTE- A Listening section.
> 
> Here's my English Examination history throughout the last year.
> 
> 20/FEB/2016 L 8.5/R 8.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 04/JUN/2016 L 8.0/R 8.0/W 6.5/S 6.5
> 20/AUG/2016 L 7.5/R 7.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 
> 25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
> 04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84
> 
> As you can see, I lack two marks in Listening to claim 20 points for English.
> 
> I would be glad if all of you could share methods to improve my listening skills, for specific listening question types or generally.
> 
> I am hoping to practice for a month before retaking the exam. Therefore, I value your ideas regarding how to improve Listening on daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Share your Enabling skills scores. It is hard to say what to do without looking at them because you need specific tips than general.
Click to expand...

 I am very sure you don't need anything additionally, to score 79+. Two point difference could be a matter of luck or any silly mistake. Next attempt will be your day of hitting an ace.


----------



## DN7C

Sammani said:


> hey I am glad to hear that u r going for it again .... Cheers !


Hey Sam, Finally it narrowed down to PTE or nothing.
I'm so stressed to do it again. However, the current invitation trend did not leave any other choice than doing PTE again.

So here I am! :faint2:


----------



## DN7C

Hasiths said:


> Share your Enabling skills scores. It is hard to say what to do without looking at them because you need specific tips than general.


Enabling scores for the final PTE are as follows,

Grammar - 65
Oral Fluency - 90
Pronunciation - 74
Spelling - 69
Vocabulary -76
Written Discourse -79


----------



## DN7C

aggpunit said:


> I am very sure you don't need anything additionally, to score 79+. Two point difference could be a matter of luck or any silly mistake. Next attempt will be your day of hitting an ace.


 Thank you for the supporting comment.
But, "Luck" left me since I was born. For example, I missed IELTS and PTE every time marginally and when I scored the required points the invitations seems to be over for the year.
So, it's better to prepare in every aspect :loco:


----------



## biggy85

DN7C said:


> Thank you for the supporting comment.
> But, "Luck" left me since I was born. For example, I missed IELTS and PTE every time marginally and when I scored the required points the invitations seems to be over for the year.
> So, it's better to prepare in every aspect :loco:


Hang on. I am sure your next attempt is going to be great.

Your enabling skills also look decent. Don't beat up on it. Give your mocks and you are set.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

*video clips are coming*

I heard video clips are coming in retell lectures recently as communicated by E2 Language. Can anybody have witnessed it?

Can there be any smart template for retelling lectures in the exam? Will it be same as we familiar with "summarise spoken text" format being advised by E2 Language too?


----------



## sursrk

You are gems, bro!




hibaa92 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I gave the PTE A on 13th Feb and got 90 in all. The only score lower than 90 for me was 87 for spelling.
> 
> For reference,
> 
> IELTS before rescore: W7.5 R8.5 S7.5 L9
> IELTS after rescore: W8 R8.5 S7.5 L9
> 
> I went for rescoring because my scores for TOEFL taken 3 years ago were,
> W29 R30 S30 L30 (total 119/120)
> 
> My point is IELTS sucks!!


----------



## chamomilesix

sursrk said:


> I heard video clips are coming in retell lectures recently as communicated by E2 Language. Can anybody have witnessed it?
> 
> Can there be any smart template for retelling lectures in the exam? Will it be same as we familiar with "summarise spoken text" format being advised by E2 Language too?


I saw the videos too. You can use the same template or technique, just focus on listening the key ideas.


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> I would like to post a specific question regarding PTE- A Listening section.
> 
> Here's my English Examination history throughout the last year.
> 
> 20/FEB/2016 L 8.5/R 8.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 04/JUN/2016 L 8.0/R 8.0/W 6.5/S 6.5
> 20/AUG/2016 L 7.5/R 7.5/W 6.0/S 7.5
> 
> 25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
> 04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84
> 
> As you can see, I lack two marks in Listening to claim 20 points for English.
> 
> I would be glad if all of you could share methods to improve my listening skills, for specific listening question types or generally.
> 
> I am hoping to practice for a month before retaking the exam. Therefore, I value your ideas regarding how to improve Listening on daily basis.


You just need practice. Things are fine with you. Maybe try do better in Retell Lecture, Spoken Text Summary and try not to rush too much in the end in Listening by doing the first few sections quickly after Spoken Text Summary finishes (which has its own time limit).


----------



## zaback21

sohaibasif said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be glad if someone can help me. I seek assistance in getting the appropriate material (resources) that will be helpful in order to achieve 79+in PTE. I have taken the IELTS Exam but was not able to achieve 8 in each band. My IELTS Score were:
> 
> L:9, R: 8.5, W: 6.5, S:7
> 
> 
> It will be highly appreciated if you could share your experience and give the tips that you believe could be of help.
> 
> 
> Thank you,


You can start here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## DN7C

biggy85 said:


> Hang on. I am sure your next attempt is going to be great.
> 
> Your enabling skills also look decent. Don't beat up on it. Give your mocks and you are set.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks biggy85 !

I'll give it a try :cool2:


----------



## sumitgupta22

hdp9star said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> It's always good to hear a tips form the reliable and real sources like expat's fellows.





hibaa92 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I gave the PTE A on 13th Feb and got 90 in all. The only score lower than 90 for me was 87 for spelling.
> 
> For reference,
> 
> IELTS before rescore: W7.5 R8.5 S7.5 L9
> IELTS after rescore: W8 R8.5 S7.5 L9
> 
> I went for rescoring because my scores for TOEFL taken 3 years ago were,
> W29 R30 S30 L30 (total 119/120)
> 
> My point is IELTS sucks!!


Congratulations..

Please suggest right way for summarize text. Should we include all important points, or should we keep it very concise? 
I mean if eg, there are 3 paragraphs, shall we take points from each para? In that case, our sentence might stretch to 40-55 words, which might lead to grammatical mistakes.
What did you do?


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, i gave five times PTE-A but i never get above 50 and my requirement is 65 each pls help me 
how i improve my score.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> You just need practice. Things are fine with you. Maybe try do better in Retell Lecture, Spoken Text Summary and try not to rush too much in the end in Listening by doing the first few sections quickly after Spoken Text Summary finishes (which has its own time limit).


Thanks zaback21 !

I'll shoot questions to you directly in the process of practising. 

BTW, does the "Summarise Spoken Text" answer's errors in Grammar and Spelling directly affect Listening marks?


----------



## aumelb1

DN7C said:


> Thanks zaback21 !
> 
> I'll shoot questions to you directly in the process of practicing.
> 
> BTW, does the "Summarise Spoken Text" answer's errors in Grammar and Spelling directly affect Listening marks?


I think it does affect Listening section partially since the system mainly recognises it as an error. 
For example , if you wrote : aparment instead of apartment , the system will regard it as an error + will degrade your spelling mistake in enabling score. 
Try to get your spelling correct at all time.


----------



## aumelb1

In my opinion it should partially. Try avoiding those silly mistakes as you have to be flawless. PTE teaches not only to organise your time management but it also educates you not to do mistyping.
I am good at grammar and spelling yet a bit weak in generating ideas for writing...

Off-topic question : *Who knows how to get rid of dandruff ?* I used so many shampoos like Pantene Pro-V, Head and Shoulders but none of them have helped so far.


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> Thanks zaback21 !
> 
> I'll shoot questions to you directly in the process of practising.
> 
> BTW, does the "Summarise Spoken Text" answer's errors in Grammar and Spelling directly affect Listening marks?


Yes. Summarise Spoken Text contributes to both Listening and Writing. Same with Retell Lecture, Answer Short Questions and Repeat Sentence.


----------



## chamomilesix

aumelb1 said:


> Off-topic question : *Who knows how to get rid of dandruff ?* I used so many shampoos like Pantene Pro-V, Head and Shoulders but none of them have helped so far.


My friend used baby shampoo from johnson to get rid of her dandruff.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Please suggest right way for summarize text. Should we include all important points, or should we keep it very concise? 
I mean if eg, there are 3 paragraphs, shall we take points from each para? In that case, our sentence might stretch to 40-55 words, which might lead to grammatical mistakes.

I am seeking to get 79+ in writing.


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Please suggest right way for summarize text. Should we include all important points, or should we keep it very concise?
> I mean if eg, there are 3 paragraphs, shall we take points from each para? In that case, our sentence might stretch to 40-55 words, which might lead to grammatical mistakes.
> 
> I am seeking to get 79+ in writing.


You should at least write 45-55 words. Most times my Summarise Written Text would touch 70-75 words as I would like to include as much as possible.


----------



## amr talat

Dear Expat,

I planning to enter PTE exam in the end of this month. I have a problem in essay writing due to I don't have the ability to express my ideas by writing even with my language. So can any one help me with a good template for essay.
Thank you in advance


----------



## zaback21

amr talat said:


> Dear Expat,
> 
> I planning to enter PTE exam in the end of this month. I have a problem in essay writing due to I don't have the ability to express my ideas by writing even with my language. So can any one help me with a good template for essay.
> Thank you in advance


Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## bnimz

just keep your spelling and punctuation correct... you'll be fine


----------



## sumitgupta22

zaback21 said:


> You should at least write 45-55 words. Most times my Summarise Written Text would touch 70-75 words as I would like to include as much as possible.


writing 70-75 with out grammar mistake, is an art.:hail:


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> writing 70-75 with out grammar mistake, is an art.:hail:


Writing 70-75 words will led to less grammatical mistakes as trying to make a summary shorter than it can be will led to unnecessary mistakes.


----------



## DN7C

aumelb1 said:


> In my opinion it should partially. Try avoiding those silly mistakes as you have to be flawless. PTE teaches not only to organise your time management but it also educates you not to do mistyping.
> I am good at grammar and spelling yet a bit weak in generating ideas for writing...
> 
> Off-topic question : *Who knows how to get rid of dandruff ?* I used so many shampoos like Pantene Pro-V, Head and Shoulders but none of them have helped so far.


None of above will help you solving dandruff problem. It's the general dryness in your scalp. Using a shampoo will prevent it from flaking for a day or two. I guess keeping the hair/scalp/body in a non-dry format will help you reducing dandruff.


----------



## Hasiths

DN7C said:


> Enabling scores for the final PTE are as follows,
> 
> Grammar - 65
> Oral Fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 74
> Spelling - 69
> Vocabulary -76
> Written Discourse -79



Bro, 
You need some improvement in Grammar section. One of the pillars of PTE is grammar.
Go to E2language.com. sign up. They have free grammar lessons, about 150+ videos. Those are 5-10 mins vids. Go through them. Do the basics again. Coz I did the same mistakes. This is all you have to do.

You need to be sure of Spellings. Don't use fancy Vocab, as this will yield in spelling errors. Use simple words, but paraphrase everything. Turn off spell check and write your answers, then turn it back on and check how many you missed. Make sure you get all the spellings right.

Just do these two and you will improve your scores drastically. Don't just try to do more questions one after the other. It is clear if you improve these two sections, you barely need effort in other areas to reach your desired score.

Good luck!


----------



## Hasiths

DN7C said:


> None of above will help you solving dandruff problem. It's the general dryness in your scalp. Using a shampoo will prevent it from flaking for a day or two. I guess keeping the hair/scalp/body in a non-dry format will help you reducing dandruff.


Try using Nizoral Shampoo. you can find them in pharmacies. It does not cure the whole thing, but it will help you to control. Also, try to oil your hair with pure coconut oil at least once a month. God this is the wrong place to talk about dandruff.. Lol :dance::


----------



## DN7C

Hasiths said:


> Bro,
> You need some improvement in Grammar section. One of the pillars of PTE is grammar.
> Go to E2language.com. sign up. They have free grammar lessons, about 150+ videos. Those are 5-10 mins vids. Go through them. Do the basics again. Coz I did the same mistakes. This is all you have to do.
> 
> You need to be sure of Spellings. Don't use fancy Vocab, as this will yield in spelling errors. Use simple words, but paraphrase everything. Turn off spell check and write your answers, then turn it back on and check how many you missed. Make sure you get all the spellings right.
> 
> Just do these two and you will improve your scores drastically. Don't just try to do more questions one after the other. It is clear if you improve these two sections, you barely need effort in other areas to reach your desired score.
> 
> Good luck!


So you are suggesting that improving Grammar and Spelling will increase my Listening scores. Right ?

In other words, Did I loose marks for Listening due to Grammar and Spelling mistakes?

Because it sounds little awkward! :suspicious:

Ha ha ha  Thanks for the advice bro!
Will keep in touch! :high5:


----------



## DN7C

Hasiths said:


> Try using Nizoral Shampoo. you can find them in pharmacies. It does not cure the whole thing, but it will help you to control. Also, try to oil your hair with pure coconut oil at least once a month. God this is the wrong place to talk about dandruff.. Lol :dance::


Looks like all of us share same interests :brushteeth:

Aus, PTE, Dandruff op2:


----------



## aggpunit

DN7C said:


> Hasiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro,
> You need some improvement in Grammar section. One of the pillars of PTE is grammar.
> Go to E2language.com. sign up. They have free grammar lessons, about 150+ videos. Those are 5-10 mins vids. Go through them. Do the basics again. Coz I did the same mistakes. This is all you have to do.
> 
> You need to be sure of Spellings. Don't use fancy Vocab, as this will yield in spelling errors. Use simple words, but paraphrase everything. Turn off spell check and write your answers, then turn it back on and check how many you missed. Make sure you get all the spellings right.
> 
> Just do these two and you will improve your scores drastically. Don't just try to do more questions one after the other. It is clear if you improve these two sections, you barely need effort in other areas to reach your desired score.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are suggesting that improving Grammar and Spelling will increase my Listening scores. Right ?
> 
> In other words, Did I loose marks for Listening due to Grammar and Spelling mistakes?
> 
> Because it sounds little awkward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro!
> Will keep in touch!
Click to expand...

 listening section also contributes to you writing and reading scores. Hope that makes more sense!


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> So you are suggesting that improving Grammar and Spelling will increase my Listening scores. Right ?
> 
> In other words, Did I loose marks for Listening due to Grammar and Spelling mistakes?
> 
> Because it sounds little awkward! :suspicious:
> 
> Ha ha ha  Thanks for the advice bro!
> Will keep in touch! :high5:


I think at this point all you need is just practice. Plus looking at your mark, I am not sure why you need such a long time to attempt your next exam. You should have done it next week and get ready for your baby and get it out of the way. 2 month will hardly do anything to improve those two marks and may do the opposite since you taking so long between your two exam. Plus it also gives you plenty of time to retake your test if you miss the mark again. I would have taken the test in 5 days with those scores.


----------



## DN7C

Hasiths said:


> Bro,
> You need some improvement in Grammar section. One of the pillars of PTE is grammar.
> Go to E2language.com. sign up. They have free grammar lessons, about 150+ videos. Those are 5-10 mins vids. Go through them. Do the basics again. Coz I did the same mistakes. This is all you have to do.
> 
> You need to be sure of Spellings. Don't use fancy Vocab, as this will yield in spelling errors. Use simple words, but paraphrase everything. Turn off spell check and write your answers, then turn it back on and check how many you missed. Make sure you get all the spellings right.
> 
> Just do these two and you will improve your scores drastically. Don't just try to do more questions one after the other. It is clear if you improve these two sections, you barely need effort in other areas to reach your desired score.
> 
> Good luck!


Another wired thing is, generally I'm okay with Grammar and Spellings, but not in the PTE exam. :faint2:

Thanks Hasiths for the tip. I followed e2language for almost 3-4 months. I will start doing it again, soon.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Can everyone please state what questions of Retell lecture they received in their real exam?


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> Another wired thing is, generally I'm okay with Grammar and Spellings, but not in the PTE exam. :faint2:
> 
> Thanks Hasiths for the tip. I followed e2language for almost 3-4 months. I will start doing it again, soon.


Your grammar and everything is fine. Listening is all about Practice. You just missed and if you prepare and practice, you will get 79+ in Listening. time management is the most important issue in Listening. Try do the first few quickly so you can do the last few easier ones nicely and not have to rush through with it.

Plus you should have taken the test a long ago, I see no point waiting 2 months for 2 points increase.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> Your grammar and everything is fine. Listening is all about Practice. You just missed and if you prepare and practice, you will get 79+ in Listening. time management is the most important issue in Listening. Try do the first few quickly so you can do the last few easier ones nicely and not have to rush through with it.
> 
> Plus you should have taken the test a long ago, I see no point waiting 2 months for 2 points increase.


I never knew that I need more points to fetch an Invitation.
I thought 65 points will secure me a place. Only after last two round results and with all of your expertise it was evident that I was not gonna receive an invitation. 
If I had known this earlier, I would have tried PTE again and again. But it's been 43 days since my last PTE exam. So, I need to brush-up all tips and tricks and get ready for each question. It was my bad not to research about this EOI's, invitation rounds, cut-off marks, DOE's beforehand. It cost me few good months already.:mmph:

What you are telling is absolutely correct

I'll try to manage time in the listening section. Thanks for the tip zaback2.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> I think at this point all you need is just practice. Plus looking at your mark, I am not sure why you need such a long time to attempt your next exam. You should have done it next week and get ready for your baby and get it out of the way. 2 month will hardly do anything to improve those two marks and may do the opposite since you taking so long between your two exam. Plus it also gives you plenty of time to retake your test if you miss the mark again. I would have taken the test in 5 days with those scores.


I never knew I need to do this again man. I did nothing regarding PTE exam since my last attempt. :frusty:

I figured out EOI process only last week or two.
Now I can see clearly what's need to be done :typing:

Though it's 2 points missing 43 days of ignorance dragged me back in my PTE skills. Better start practising again soon. Thanks again zaback21!


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> I never knew that I need more points to fetch an Invitation.
> I thought 65 points will secure me a place. Only after last two round results and with all of your expertise it was evident that I was not gonna receive an invitation.
> If I had known this earlier, I would have tried PTE again and again. But it's been 43 days since my last PTE exam. So, I need to brush-up all tips and tricks and get ready for each question. It was my bad not to research about this EOI's, invitation rounds, cut-off marks, DOE's beforehand. It cost me few good months already.:mmph:
> 
> What you are telling is absolutely correct
> 
> I'll try to manage time in the listening section. Thanks for the tip zaback2.


Ok it makes sense. If I had known PTE would be this easy, I would also have taken the PTE last year and be already have grant by now. Its while applying for 476 Visa, I ended up getting 8+ in 3 modules only studying the night before the exam. I wish I had looked at PTE at least a month earlier.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> Ok it makes sense. If I had known PTE would be this easy, I would also have taken the PTE last year and be already have grant by now. Its while applying for 476 Visa, I ended up getting 8+ in 3 modules only studying the night before the exam. I wish I had looked at PTE at least a month earlier.


Yeah, tell me about it. 
I only got to know about PTE 4-5 months ago from a person living in Aus. Though we have the internet and everything we get to know certain things when only right time comes.

I bet you did well in IELTS with least preparation as you gather and spread knowledge without an extra effort. Good Luck Mate !


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> Yeah, tell me about it.
> I only got to know about PTE 4-5 months ago from a person living in Aus. Though we have the internet and everything we get to know certain things when only right time comes.
> 
> I bet you did well in IELTS with least preparation as you gather and spread knowledge without an extra effort. Good Luck Mate !


I never got more than 7 overall in IELTS with some occasional 8 or 8.5 in Listening or Reading. Never scored 7 in Writing, and only once 7 in speaking. I did IELTS 3 times but never prepared as I only needed it for Visa. IELTS would usually take some serious practice to achieve good marks.

PTE only cares about your English ability not test skills, hence the good marks in first attempt without even studying at all.


----------



## Hasiths

DN7C said:


> Another wired thing is, generally I'm okay with Grammar and Spellings, but not in the PTE exam. :faint2:
> 
> Thanks Hasiths for the tip. I followed e2language for almost 3-4 months. I will start doing it again, soon.


Yes it should. Because your major listening score contributor is the summarizing texts. If you see in the Score guide, it has clearly allocated marks for spellings and grammar. And the weightage for these two are equal to others like content, form. 4 out of 10 points (40%) are given for grammar and spelling. So imagine how much you can loose from a question. 

On top of this Fill in the blanks and Write from dictation also test your spelling and grammar. So it penalise you for wrong spelling even if your answer is correct. If you go through the score guide you will get a better understanding.

My suggestion is for you is not to learn a lot of new grammar, it is to write simple sentences, which grammatically 100% correct. 

I aggree with Zaback21. why are you taking two months to do the exam. I think the waiting period is about 1 month.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Yes it should. Because your major listening score contributor is the summarizing texts. If you see in the Score guide, it has clearly allocated marks for spellings and grammar. And the weightage for these two are equal to others like content, form. 4 out of 10 points (40%) are given for grammar and spelling. So imagine how much you can loose from a question.
> 
> On top of this Fill in the blanks and Write from dictation also test your spelling and grammar. So it penalise you for wrong spelling even if your answer is correct. If you go through the score guide you will get a better understanding.
> 
> My suggestion is for you is not to learn a lot of new grammar, it is to write simple sentences, which grammatically 100% correct.
> 
> I aggree with Zaback21. why are you taking two months to do the exam. I think the waiting period is about 1 month.


I don't think there is any waiting period in PTE. You can take the test almost everyday I think unlike IELTS.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> I don't think there is any waiting period in PTE. You can take the test almost everyday I think unlike IELTS.


In Sri Lanka we only have one testing center. And it is usually packed. U have to wait somewhere around a month to take the test again by the time you get your results and try to book it again. This sucks. So the limited supply of test centers in Sri Lanka actually has created an unofficial waiting period. 

Wait, just went to pearson site. They have added more slots in Feb and March. 
@DN7C you should do it ASAP.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> I never got more than 7 overall in IELTS with some occasional 8 or 8.5 in Listening or Reading. Never scored 7 in Writing, and only once 7 in speaking. I did IELTS 3 times but never prepared as I only needed it for Visa. IELTS would usually take some serious practice to achieve good marks.
> 
> PTE only cares about your English ability not test skills, hence the good marks in first attempt without even studying at all.


Couldn't agree with you more !
10 years ago I scored 7 for writing. However, last 3 attempts my best was 6.5 for the same. so let's just stop talking about IELTS.:fear:


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> In Sri Lanka we only have one testing center. And it is usually packed. U have to wait somewhere around a month to take the test again by the time you get your results and try to book it again. This sucks. So the limited supply of test centers in Sri Lanka actually has created an unofficial waiting period.
> 
> Wait, just went to pearson site. They have added more slots in Feb and March.
> @DN7C you should do it ASAP.


In Dhaka, the last time I took the test, I was all alone in a 5 computer centre. It's also better as in weekdays you only get around 3 people and 5 on weekends. Maybe take a trip to Dhaka for the test


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> Couldn't agree with you more !
> 10 years ago I scored 7 for writing. However, last 3 attempts my best was 6.5 for the same. so let's just stop talking about IELTS.:fear:


Let's never talk about IELTS. I am also sick of having to prove my English everytime I apply for VISA even though I studied in a English speaking country and got a degree from them. Can't wait to get my Aus passport to get rid of these wretched testing.


----------



## DN7C

Hasiths said:


> In Sri Lanka we only have one testing center. And it is usually packed. U have to wait somewhere around a month to take the test again by the time you get your results and try to book it again. This sucks. So the limited supply of test centers in Sri Lanka actually has created an unofficial waiting period.
> 
> Wait, just went to pearson site. They have added more slots in Feb and March.
> @DN7C you should do it ASAP.


I'm tracking the test dates everyday Hasiths. They did add more slots recently.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> Let's never talk about IELTS. I am also sick of having to prove my English everytime I apply for VISA even though I studied in a English speaking country and got a degree from them. Can't wait to get my Aus passport to get rid of these wretched testing.


Agreed !

Wish you all the very best in the process ! 
Good Luck !


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> In Dhaka, the last time I took the test, I was all alone in a 5 computer centre. It's also better as in weekdays you only get around 3 people and 5 on weekends. Maybe take a trip to Dhaka for the test


Now, you sound funny and weird!

Anyways, lucky you!


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> Now, you sound funny and weird!
> 
> Anyways, lucky you!


I know. My cousin who took the test in Sydney, he said there are about 20 people in a room and all the shouting makes it extremely difficult to hear anything.


----------



## chirufairbug

*Pte-a*

Hello guys,

Is the speaking software of PTE is same as Speech-to-text software of google? It is very difficult get the spoken word in this software as it can't catch our assent or what?


----------



## Gersus

chirufairbug said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Is the speaking software of PTE is same as Speech-to-text software of google? It is very difficult get the spoken word in this software as it can't catch our assent or what?


No mate, both software are completely different. The one in google could only understand 70% of what I said, I got 56 on speaking on Practice Test A because of the software in my computer. However, I got 79 on the real PTE even though I made a lot of mistakes. PTE's software is so much better, it does not care about your accent, as long as you speak normally (not too fast) and pronounce every word correctly, you'll be fine.


----------



## chirufairbug

Gersus said:


> No mate, both software are completely different. The one in google could only understand 70% of what I said, I got 56 on speaking on Practice Test A because of the software in my computer. However, I got 79 on the real PTE even though I made a lot of mistakes. PTE's software is so much better, it does not care about your accent, as long as you speak normally (not too fast) and pronounce every word correctly, you'll be fine.


Thankyou mate for your reply.
I need one more information, as you seem already appeared the mock test of Pearson. How can we access the time and date for the mock test if we do not possess any debit card?


----------



## zaback21

chirufairbug said:


> Thankyou mate for your reply.
> I need one more information, as you seem already appeared the mock test of Pearson. How can we access the time and date for the mock test if we do not possess any debit card?


See if they accept Voucher instead of Credit Card. Then you can buy voucher from your nearest PTE Centre.


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> I know. My cousin who took the test in Sydney, he said there are about 20 people in a room and all the shouting makes it extremely difficult to hear anything.


Luckily, we only have 5 people per a session. 
I guess it's a not good/not bad situation.
But sometimes people can be really loud like you get most points for the loudest speaker or so.


----------



## Sun S

*Small Advice during PTE examination booking*

Hi guys
Please maintain only one profile/account for PTE. I had a bad experience recently by booking PTE through 2nd account as I forgot the 1st account login details. Now it's almost 1 month since I attended the exam and haven't received the result yet.
Both profiles needs to be merged and then it requires a review process to release the score itseems.

So, better use only one account for PTE exams booking.Hope it is useful for someone.
Thanks


----------



## cheenujunk

can anyone throw light on the type of earphone or headphone given in the examination center ?
Also, I tried with google / dictation.io and found them to be harder in some places; For instance, relativity always comes as realty DVD or so, but the same sound in a sentence - 
theory of relativity, come correctly. 

It's strange, and am confused as for speaking, voice recognition is really important to get higher scores.


----------



## zaback21

cheenujunk said:


> can anyone throw light on the type of earphone or headphone given in the examination center ?
> Also, I tried with google / dictation.io and found them to be harder in some places; For instance, relativity always comes as realty DVD or so, but the same sound in a sentence -
> theory of relativity, come correctly.
> 
> It's strange, and am confused as for speaking, voice recognition is really important to get higher scores.


Don't compare ordinary mic with PTE ones. It's 100x better if not 1000. Also, this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1625.html#post11979810


----------



## zaback21

Sun S said:


> Hi guys
> Please maintain only one profile/account for PTE. I had a bad experience recently by booking PTE through 2nd account as I forgot the 1st account login details. Now it's almost 1 month since I attended the exam and haven't received the result yet.
> Both profiles needs to be merged and then it requires a review process to release the score itseems.
> 
> So, better use only one account for PTE exams booking.Hope it is useful for someone.
> Thanks


You should have reseted the password or asked them to recover your account. Cos you do know your palm is scanned and all the information is already in their system, so a second account is bound to create issues. You can't fool the system.


----------



## Nicusha

chamomilesix said:


> My friend used baby shampoo from johnson to get rid of her dandruff.[/QU
> 
> Hi Could you please share how did you prepare for speaking?
> 
> Thank you, chamomilesix


----------



## zaback21

Nicusha said:


> chamomilesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend used baby shampoo from johnson to get rid of her dandruff.[/QU
> 
> Hi Could you please share how did you prepare for speaking?
> 
> Thank you, chamomilesix
> 
> 
> 
> This might help
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969
Click to expand...


----------



## rpalni

I am practising "Write from Dictation" section from Macmillan pdf - but not able to completely write the sentence within the time gap between two consecutive audios. Is the time gap provided in Audios with Macmillan is same as it is in actual PTE test.


----------



## aggpunit

email6633 said:


> We are having a whats app group for the new bee's who is looking to move to Aus (Especially 189/190 Categ). Please let me know in case anyone is interested in that group so that we can help each other get through this barrier...


 add me. What is the number


----------



## email6633

aggpunit said:


> add me. What is the number


You should give me the number


----------



## kaju

Just a reminder - You can share personal information (this includes whatsapp numbers)through the Private Message system, but you can't post that information on the forum. '

Access to the Private Message system happens just after a Forum Member has made 5 posts. They may have to log out and in again after that time to activate the system.

Members that do not have 5 posts, and make pointless posts to get their post count up to 5, may likely find those posts deleted by moderators, who will not be happy. 
*
Posting any personal information on the Forum, including whatsapp numbers, is a breach of the Forum Rules, and may get that member a warning or an infraction - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html[/B]*


----------



## email6633

Thanks for letting me know... Didnt knew all these things  
Yea, never share whatsapp number in public....


----------



## zaback21

rpalni said:


> I am practising "Write from Dictation" section from Macmillan pdf - but not able to completely write the sentence within the time gap between two consecutive audios. Is the time gap provided in Audios with Macmillan is same as it is in actual PTE test.


No. In actual test, you decide when to listen to the next audio. In McMillan all of them are given in one audio. So, you can pause when practicing with McMillan. 

But in the actual test you won't have more than 20s to complete each task if you want to finish all in time. Else your time will run out.


----------



## rpalni

Thanks alot Zaback21.


----------



## chinkyjenn

aggpunit said:


> what does modern mass communication implies? The various avenues Incorporating mass communication e.g TV channels, moviea, newspaper, political parties propaganda etc?


I got this question as well. 
Have you received your score report? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazbekhu

Did you get this exact and same question in ur exam???


----------



## pte90

I personally felt Chopras is good. As it is less crowded. They give an ear plug, which you can use it, if you feel its too noisy


----------



## pte90

Sun S said:


> Hi guys
> Please maintain only one profile/account for PTE. I had a bad experience recently by booking PTE through 2nd account as I forgot the 1st account login details. Now it's almost 1 month since I attended the exam and haven't received the result yet.
> Both profiles needs to be merged and then it requires a review process to release the score itseems.
> 
> So, better use only one account for PTE exams booking.Hope it is useful for someone.
> Thanks


Since they track all bio-metric details its always advisable to use only one account


----------



## juliancrain

My PTE A Result taken on 15/02/2017

*Communicative skills*

Listening 90

Reading 82

Speaking 90

Writing 86

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 90

Oral Fluency 90

Pronunciation 85

Spelling 77

Vocabulary 86

Written Discourse 79

_*Looks good doesn't it *_


----------



## Jazbekhu

juliancrain said:


> My PTE A Result taken on 15/02/2017
> 
> *Communicative skills*
> 
> Listening 90
> 
> Reading 82
> 
> Speaking 90
> 
> Writing 86
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> 
> Grammar 90
> 
> Oral Fluency 90
> 
> Pronunciation 85
> 
> Spelling 77
> 
> Vocabulary 86
> 
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> _*Looks good doesn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_



Congrats dear
Please share your experience with us.

Nd please tell me about the essay u got in ur exam


----------



## zaback21

juliancrain said:


> My PTE A Result taken on 15/02/2017
> 
> *Communicative skills*
> 
> Listening 90
> 
> Reading 82
> 
> Speaking 90
> 
> Writing 86
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> 
> Grammar 90
> 
> Oral Fluency 90
> 
> Pronunciation 85
> 
> Spelling 77
> 
> Vocabulary 86
> 
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> _*Looks good doesn't it *_


Congrats !


----------



## aggpunit

juliancrain said:


> My PTE A Result taken on 15/02/2017
> 
> *Communicative skills*
> 
> Listening 90
> 
> Reading 82
> 
> Speaking 90
> 
> Writing 86
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> 
> Grammar 90
> 
> Oral Fluency 90
> 
> Pronunciation 85
> 
> Spelling 77
> 
> Vocabulary 86
> 
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> _*Looks good doesn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Congrats. where did you have the exam?


----------



## prashant.spce

Hi All,

I have just one quick question to those who have/had taken 'Gold Test Preparation Kit'. Are these two mock exams one time attempt exams or can be taken multiple times?

Thanks
Prashant


----------



## biggy85

prashant.spce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just one quick question to those who have/had taken 'Gold Test Preparation Kit'. Are these two mock exams one time attempt exams or can be taken multiple times?
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant


One time attempt exams. Once you finish them, it is locked.


----------



## prashant.spce

biggy85 said:


> One time attempt exams. Once you finish them, it is locked.


Thanks biggy85


----------



## hammad19

hi everyone i took pte 2 times even though my pronunciation and oral fluency better than my o yther friends but everyone got 90 and some got atleast 80 in it i dont understand i took 2 mock test as well my pron and oral fluen always stuck at 56 and 70 any suggestions


----------



## hammad19

my third attempt is on tomorrow morning pls help me out


----------



## aminn_524

Hi, 

Any one of you recall what was the essay's topic for the mock test A?


----------



## zaback21

hammad19 said:


> my third attempt is on tomorrow morning pls help me out


This might help:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## hibaa92

rpalni said:


> I am practising "Write from Dictation" section from Macmillan pdf - but not able to completely write the sentence within the time gap between two consecutive audios. Is the time gap provided in Audios with Macmillan is same as it is in actual PTE test.


You will have more time. It will go to the next item only when you click Next.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> You will have more time. It will go to the next item only when you click Next.


What is your occupation code ? When are you lodging EOI ?


----------



## hibaa92

zaback21 said:


> What is your occupation code ? When are you lodging EOI ?


Electronics Engineer 233411 
Waiting for EA Assessment. I will have 65 points.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> Electronics Engineer 233411
> Waiting for EA Assessment. I will have 65 points.


Not a good occupation code like mine. But with 65 points, it's a sure invite.


----------



## hibaa92

zaback21 said:


> Not a good occupation code like mine. Your 189 invite might be touch and go considering you are still waiting for assessment and 2 months and 9 days lag.
> 
> You have good chance for 190 with Superior English.


Really? I thought there is no lag for 65 points? The lag is for 60 points, I think.
I don't really know the process/rules for 190 but I will look into it when submitting EOI.

I submitted my CDR on 17th Jan, so hopefully I should get it soon. Unfortnately, not before 1st March round.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> Really? I thought there is no lag for 65 points? The lag is for 60 points, I think.
> I don't really know the process/rules for 190 but I will look into it when submitting EOI.
> 
> I submitted my CDR on 17th Jan, so hopefully I should get it soon. Unfortnately, not before 1st March round.


I edited my post. Didn't realised it's with only 60 points. Lucky you. 2339 is absolutely the 3rd wretched code after Accounting and Auditors. Every single engineers gets sent to 2339 and they still cap it at 1000.

I am guessing your degree is from Australia or 4 years Professional Engg course ?


----------



## hibaa92

zaback21 said:


> I edited my post. Didn't realised it's with only 60 points. Lucky you. 2339 is absolutely the 3rd wretched code after Accounting and Auditors. Every single engineers gets sent to 2339 and they still cap it at 1000.
> 
> I am guessing your degree is from Australia or 4 years Professional Engg course ?


Yeah, I hope I get it. My degree is four years in Computer Engineering from UAE. It is ABET accredited but still have to got through CDR route because it is not from a Accord country.

Do you know if I have to start living immediately in Australia with 190? Because I want PR but dont have plans to move right away.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> Yeah, I hope I get it. My degree is four years in Computer Engineering from UAE. It is ABET accredited but still have to got through CDR route because it is not from a Accord country.
> 
> Do you know if I have to start living immediately in Australia with 190? Because I want PR but dont have plans to move right away.


Not sure about 190 though. With 189, you can delay once you have done your first entry. I guess you already know that.

I hope you get full 2334. EA are very fussy to give Professional Engg assessment and not get sent to 2339.


----------



## hibaa92

zaback21 said:


> Not sure about 190 though. With 189, you can delay once you have done your first entry. I guess you already know that.
> 
> I hope you get full 2334. EA are very fussy to give Professional Engg assessment and not get sent to 2339.


Yeah, fingers crossed.

Do they also do that if you have Msc degree? I have research based Masters in Microsystems Engineering as well.


----------



## zaback21

hibaa92 said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed.
> 
> Do they also do that if you have Msc degree? I have research based Masters in Microsystems Engineering as well.


If you have Masters, you are most likely safe and hopefully will get 2334. Good luck !


----------



## hibaa92

zaback21 said:


> If you have Masters, you are most likely safe and hopefully will get 2334. Good luck !


Thanks! Good luck to you too.


----------



## Gersus

hammad19 said:


> hi everyone i took pte 2 times even though my pronunciation and oral fluency better than my o yther friends but everyone got 90 and some got atleast 80 in it i dont understand i took 2 mock test as well my pron and oral fluen always stuck at 56 and 70 any suggestions


Mate, don't worry about the mock test. I got like 50 oral fluency and 62 pronunciation but, on the real PTE, I got 62 oral fluency (I spoke too fast lol) and 85 pronunciation. If your pronunciation and fluency are good, then you should be fine. The problem is not you but your computer that cannot understand your accent, reason why you get low marks. However, PTE software is in a whole different level, it does not care about your accent and will understand you without a problem, as long as you pronounce properly.


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Mate, don't worry about the mock test. I got like 50 oral fluency and 62 pronunciation but, on the real PTE, I got 62 oral fluency (I spoke too fast lol) and 85 pronunciation. If your pronunciation and fluency are good, then you should be fine. The problem is not you but your computer that cannot understand your accent, reason why you get low marks. However, PTE software is in a whole different level, it does not care about your accent and will understand you without a problem, as long as you pronounce properly.


Have you submitted EOI yet ? What's your points breakdown ?


----------



## aumelb1

If it is from au then you ll be given 5 points more.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> hibaa92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fingers crossed.
> 
> Do they also do that if you have Msc degree? I have research based Masters in Microsystems Engineering as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Masters, you are most likely safe and hopefully will get 2334. Good luck !
Click to expand...

 I have master degree in computer engineering and working in semiconductors company. Can I get this sol as I am deep down working electronics world for past 15 years.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Have you submitted EOI yet ? What's your points breakdown ?


Me? I haven't submitted the EOI, I still need to finish my degree haha. Currently I am on my last year, I will try to do Naati as well while I study. If everything goes well, I will be having 70 points by the end of the year.

All this assuming I get superior English in my next exam, still crying because I got 74 on reading hahahahaha. I am only 21 years old so I can't claim 30 points for age, too young for that.

Point breakdown:

Age:25
Aussie degree (end of year): 15
Study in Australia: 5
PTE (If I get 79+ on next exam): 20
NAATI (Still need to complete): 5

Professional Year (I might do it, would have to wait another year though): 5

I will be applying for Auditor.


----------



## Diggy

Downloaded speechnote.co app....not getting most of my speech.....how do I speak now?


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Me? I haven't submitted the EOI, I still need to finish my degree haha. Currently I am on my last year, I will try to do Naati as well while I study. If everything goes well, I will be having 70 points by the end of the year.
> 
> All this assuming I get superior English in my next exam, still crying because I got 74 on reading hahahahaha. I am only 21 years old so I can't claim 30 points for age, too young for that.
> 
> Point breakdown:
> 
> Age:25
> Aussie degree (end of year): 15
> Study in Australia: 5
> PTE (If I get 79+ on next exam): 20
> NAATI (Still need to complete): 5
> 
> Professional Year (I might do it, would have to wait another year though): 5
> 
> I will be applying for Auditor.


Oh man, I feel for you. Auditor is not a good occupation to be for 189/190 Visa. Study hard, you will get it. Try get an employer nom if you can, might be easier than NAATI. Or else, with 20 points, 190 NSW is a chance.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Oh man, I feel for you. Auditor is not a good occupation to be for 189/190 Visa. Study hard, you will get it. Try get an employer nom if you can, might be easier than NAATI. Or else, with 20 points, 190 NSW is a chance.


NAATI might be easier than getting an employer, I am not going to do the test but the course. It's easier than the test but I'll have to study in two universities full time for the next six months (assuming I get into the NAATI course). Depending on how the situation is after July when the new financial year starts, I'll decide if 190 NSW is my best bet or if reaching 75 through PY is a better choice.

Thanks for the help mate! I wish you the best as well, you will definitely get your PR soon.


----------



## Gersus

Diggy said:


> Downloaded speechnote.co app....not getting most of my speech.....how do I speak now?


Is the app understanding at least 70% of what you say? There is a huge difference between an app and the PTE software. If the app understand 70%-80% what you said, PTE will understand you completely.


----------



## hibaa92

Diggy said:


> Downloaded speechnote.co app....not getting most of my speech.....how do I speak now?


Do one of the official Practice tests by PTE. This gave me confidence that their system can understand me.


----------



## Mannath

Hi expats/experts,

I've some questions, could you please help me with the answers -

I too have the same ANZSCO 261313 assessed positive and appearing PTE on 26-Feb,If everything goes well with exam I shall submit the EOI immediately.I have few questions regarding the process 

1) Can we submit EOI for 189 and 190 at the same time. Can we submit two 190 EOI for different states at the same time
2)Will there be any state sponsorship fees in specific.
3)I am planning to apply PR for my wife and kid also, so when do they come into picture in the application process
4) Do my wife also need to write the English exam,if yes, does she need to write it before EOI?
5) When does the actual payment of Visa fees happen?Is it after invitation and before grant?
6) When do PCC and MCC come into picture?
7) Offlate I read about VAC2 payment, what is it?

Please help me with the answers. I know there are many, but I am doing it on my own, so wanted to clear off all the confusions first.

Thanks all.

-Pradeep


----------



## Jakin

Can anyshare share some tips and strategies of pte ? Currently, i am sitting on 7 in each band and thinking of going for 8. Sorry if this kind of post are not allowed. Any advice would be greatly appreciable. 
My pte score: S: 82, L:67, W: 70, R: 67.


----------



## manpan18

Mannath said:


> Hi expats/experts,
> 
> I've some questions, could you please help me with the answers -
> 
> I too have the same ANZSCO 261313 assessed positive and appearing PTE on 26-Feb,If everything goes well with exam I shall submit the EOI immediately.I have few questions regarding the process
> 
> 1) Can we submit EOI for 189 and 190 at the same time. Can we submit two 190 EOI for different states at the same time
> 2)Will there be any state sponsorship fees in specific.
> 3)I am planning to apply PR for my wife and kid also, so when do they come into picture in the application process
> 4) Do my wife also need to write the English exam,if yes, does she need to write it before EOI?
> 5) When does the actual payment of Visa fees happen?Is it after invitation and before grant?
> 6) When do PCC and MCC come into picture?
> 7) Offlate I read about VAC2 payment, what is it?
> 
> Please help me with the answers. I know there are many, but I am doing it on my own, so wanted to clear off all the confusions first.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> -Pradeep


I can answer a few ...
1) Yes. But most people don't recommend multiple states.
2) Not sure but probably.
3) You declare them in EOI and then they come in picture when you are invited and you are applying.
4) She needs to prove English working knowledge. Either write pte or get a university certificate stating that she studies in English. She can write PTE after EOI and before or during Application.
5) Once you are invited but you can get them beforehand as well.
6) Not sure.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> Mannath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi expats/experts,
> 
> I've some questions, could you please help me with the answers -
> 
> I too have the same ANZSCO 261313 assessed positive and appearing PTE on 26-Feb,If everything goes well with exam I shall submit the EOI immediately.I have few questions regarding the process
> 
> 1) Can we submit EOI for 189 and 190 at the same time. Can we submit two 190 EOI for different states at the same time
> 2)Will there be any state sponsorship fees in specific.
> 3)I am planning to apply PR for my wife and kid also, so when do they come into picture in the application process
> 4) Do my wife also need to write the English exam,if yes, does she need to write it before EOI?
> 5) When does the actual payment of Visa fees happen?Is it after invitation and before grant?
> 6) When do PCC and MCC come into picture?
> 7) Offlate I read about VAC2 payment, what is it?
> 
> Please help me with the answers. I know there are many, but I am doing it on my own, so wanted to clear off all the confusions first.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> -Pradeep
> 
> 
> 
> I can answer a few ...
> 1) Yes. But most people don't recommend multiple states.
> 2) Not sure but probably.
> 3) You declare them in EOI and then they come in picture when you are invited and you are applying.
> 4) She needs to prove English working knowledge. Either write pte or get a university certificate stating that she studies in English. She can write PTE after EOI and before or during Application.
> 5) Yes
> 6) Once you are invited but you can get them beforehand as well.
> 7) Not sure.
Click to expand...

Some correction above.


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> NAATI might be easier than getting an employer, I am not going to do the test but the course. It's easier than the test but I'll have to study in two universities full time for the next six months (assuming I get into the NAATI course). Depending on how the situation is after July when the new financial year starts, I'll decide if 190 NSW is my best bet or if reaching 75 through PY is a better choice.
> 
> Thanks for the help mate! I wish you the best as well, you will definitely get your PR soon.


NAATI is a lot of work and then you need to pass and also pay a good amount of money. PY might be the easier choice I would think if you can get into.


----------



## chinkyjenn

Guys... I just got my score report from my second PTE attempt. 

L 74
R 83
S 89 
W 78

My listening always stuck at 74, I don't understand why  
I bought gold preparation and did mock test A and B and I always get above 80 for listening. 
Can someone please give me tips  

thank youu


----------



## chinkyjenn

*Edit*

Guys... I just got my score report from my second PTE attempt. 

Practice test A 
L 81
R 84
S 90
W 78

Practice test B 
L 90
R 78
S 90
W 81

Real PTE Exam 
L 74
R 83
S 89 
W 78

My listening on the real PTE Exam always stuck at 74, I don't understand why  

I bought gold preparation and did mock test A and B and I always get above 80 for listening. 
Can someone please give me tips  

And does anyone know how to secure another seat for PTE in February? I am hoping someone would cancel so the seat become available...

thank youu very much


----------



## zaback21

chinkyjenn said:


> Guys... I just got my score report from my second PTE attempt.
> 
> Practice test A
> L 81
> R 84
> S 90
> W 78
> 
> Practice test B
> L 90
> R 78
> S 90
> W 81
> 
> Real PTE Exam
> L 74
> R 83
> S 89
> W 78
> 
> My listening on the real PTE Exam always stuck at 74, I don't understand why
> 
> I bought gold preparation and did mock test A and B and I always get above 80 for listening.
> Can someone please give me tips
> 
> And does anyone know how to secure another seat for PTE in February? I am hoping someone would cancel so the seat become available...
> 
> thank youu very much


Perhaps you are not doing well in Spoken Text Summary and Write From Dictation, which is also lowering your Wriitng mark.

Enabling Skills score would help find out your real problem.

This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## chinkyjenn

zaback21 said:


> Perhaps you are not doing well in Spoken Text Summary and Write From Dictation, which is also lowering your Wriitng mark.
> 
> Enabling Skills score would help find out your real problem.
> 
> This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969



Thank you Zaback! I really appreciate your feedback 

My enabling skills are: 

Grammar 87
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 88
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 66
Written discourse 90

MY vocab is very low. But could you please help me identify which section I need to practice more and improve? 
Thank you very much ray:


----------



## zaback21

chinkyjenn said:


> Thank you Zaback! I really appreciate your feedback
> 
> My enabling skills are:
> 
> Grammar 87
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 88
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 66
> Written discourse 90
> 
> MY vocab is very low. But could you please help me identify which section I need to practice more and improve?
> Thank you very much ray:


Concentrate on these sections: Retell Lecture, Spoken Text Summary, Write From Dictation. 

The best way to answer both Retell Lecture and Spoken Text Summary is if you are not doing too well, try say the exact same thing back with a little paraphrasing. But for that, try write fast and try write as much as possible too. If you feel you can make a conclusion try that but it's not that important unlike Describe Image.

Also make sure you are not rushing in the end of Listening exam and making silly mistakes on Select Missing Word, Fill in the Blanks, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation including where to put comma, or if there is a question mark at the end or a full stop.


----------



## icycool

Hi Guys,
Can you suggest which section of exam I should improve(Spelling I know from scores):
Communicative Skills
L:72
R:84
S:84
W:70
Enabling Skills
Grammar: 68
Fluency:90
Pronunciation:79
Written Disc:81
Vocab:90
Spelling:19
I have submitted EOI with 60 points under 2613 and booked exam for end of march but due to work load not getting even 30 minutes to prepare.
Which areas I should focus to get 79+.


----------



## chinkyjenn

zaback21 said:


> Concentrate on these sections: Retell Lecture, Spoken Text Summary, Write From Dictation.
> 
> The best way to answer both Retell Lecture and Spoken Text Summary is if you are not doing too well, try say the exact same thing back with a little paraphrasing. But for that, try write fast and try write as much as possible too. If you feel you can make a conclusion try that but it's not that important unlike Describe Image.
> 
> Also make sure you are not rushing in the end of Listening exam and making silly mistakes on Select Missing Word, Fill in the Blanks, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation including where to put comma, or if there is a question mark at the end or a full stop.


Thank you Zaback, I didn't know if punctuation is important for 'write from dictation'
I think I probably didn't do well in summarize spoken text too >.< 

Is it bad for 'summarize written text' to just use the word from the text provided? should I use the synonym to improve my vocabulary score?


----------



## Mannath

Thanx much mate for the reply.Answers are clear and helpful.


----------



## zaback21

chinkyjenn said:


> Thank you Zaback,* I didn't know if punctuation is important for 'write from dictation'*
> I think I probably didn't do well in summarize spoken text too >.<
> 
> Is it bad for 'summarize written text' to just use the word from the text provided? should I use the synonym to improve my vocabulary score?


Yes, it is probably the most important thing in that section. Look at the youtube videos regarding this.

No, it's not bad. I do that all the time and paraphrase to make a summary.


----------



## zaback21

icycool said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you suggest which section of exam I should improve(Spelling I know from scores):
> Communicative Skills
> L:72
> R:84
> S:84
> W:70
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 68
> Fluency:90
> Pronunciation:79
> Written Disc:81
> Vocab:90
> Spelling:19
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points under 2613 and booked exam for end of march but due to work load not getting even 30 minutes to prepare.
> Which areas I should focus to get 79+.


Don't write with hand but on computer Notepad. Then check it for spelling errors in MS Word.


----------



## prashant.spce

Can any one please throw a light on speechnotes andriod app?

I tried it and reasonably, around 95% my spoken words are getting recognized.

However, i need to ensure that relying on it is not a blunder and confirm that actual PTE exam software is close to the speechnotes software in understanding the spoken english.

Appreciate the help in advance!!!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

I have THE exam tomorrow, wish me luck guys :roll:


----------



## Jakin

All the best.


Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have THE exam tomorrow, wish me luck guys


----------



## prashant.spce

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have THE exam tomorrow, wish me luck guys :roll:


All the best Zubair


----------



## sohaibasif

Thank you so much. Highly appreciated.


I have my Exam scheduled to be on Mar 13, 2017. I will be glad if you will be able to give some tips on the exam. 

Thank you



zaback21 said:


> You can start here:


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> icycool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Can you suggest which section of exam I should improve(Spelling I know from scores):
> Communicative Skills
> L:72
> R:84
> S:84
> W:70
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 68
> Fluency:90
> Pronunciation:79
> Written Disc:81
> Vocab:90
> Spelling:19
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points under 2613 and booked exam for end of march but due to work load not getting even 30 minutes to prepare.
> Which areas I should focus to get 79+.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't write with hand but on computer Notepad. Then check it for spelling errors in MS Word.
Click to expand...

Zazaback, would you like to share some techniques of reading. I am having tough time achieveing good marks in it.


----------



## zaback21

prashant.spce said:


> Can any one please throw a light on speechnotes andriod app?
> 
> I tried it and reasonably, around 95% my spoken words are getting recognized.
> 
> However, i need to ensure that relying on it is not a blunder and confirm that actual PTE exam software is close to the speechnotes software in understanding the spoken english.
> 
> Appreciate the help in advance!!!


You got 95% right ? Your pronunciation seems absolutely perfect. I could never get more than 30% correct. I still got 89.

PTE software is way more sophisticated that the ordinary computer mic and speechnotes software.


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> Zazaback, would you like to share some techniques of reading. I am having tough time achieveing good marks in it.


Can't help you much with Reading. Reading usually can't be taught. You can read books, articles, watch good movies like King's Speech or Birdman not Transformers kind and it will come. There are some techniques in Re-Order paragraph, but I usually go with the flow of what I know about English. I will say, practice and practice.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> NAATI is a lot of work and then you need to pass and also pay a good amount of money. PY might be the easier choice I would think if you can get into.


True, but I am trying to achieve as much points as I can. If possible, I will do both so I can reach 75 points. 

Like you said, things are really hard for auditors, 70 pointers have been waiting for months and they are still waiting, which is why I am looking to utilize all the choices I have. I'll probably be studying as hard as I can this year haha RIP social life


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Can't help you much with Reading. Reading usually can't be taught. You can read books, articles, watch good movies like King's Speech or Birdman not Transformers kind and it will come. There are some techniques in Re-Order paragraph, but I usually go with the flow of what I know about English. I will say, practice and practice.


Ya i felt the same. Theres nothing to do beside practice and reading articles. Somehow, i am unable to hit 70+.


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> Ya i felt the same. Theres nothing to do beside practice and reading articles. Somehow, i am unable to hit 70+.


Study hard for 2 weeks and see if you can improve. PTE is not for someone who is not good in Reading. I would say try see how you do in IELTS, as Reading is slightly easier in there.


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Jakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i felt the same. Theres nothing to do beside practice and reading articles. Somehow, i am unable to hit 70+.
> 
> 
> 
> Study hard for 2 weeks and see if you can improve. PTE is not for someone who is not good in Reading. I would say try see how you do in IELTS, as Reading is slightly easier in there.
Click to expand...

Thinking the same, even listening is tougher on PTE. Listening and speaking is comparatively easier on IELTS. I have no idea about writting though and how would I do on it. Gotta try out as it has been ages i gave IELTS.


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> Thinking the same, even listening is tougher on PTE. Listening and speaking is comparatively easier on IELTS. I have no idea about writting though and how would I do on it. Gotta try out as it has been ages i gave IELTS.


Writing and Speaking is easier in PTE. PTE is usually for someone who is good in English but due to biased and unfair human marking in IELTS can't achieve the required score. 

*PTE, the computer doesn't discriminate !!!*


----------



## aumelb1

But it does mark you low if you stutter!!!


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> But it does mark you low if you stutter!!!


IELTS is even worse. Especially if you happen to be the last few candidates and the speaking examiner is really tired and want to finish it asap, he/she doesn't even let you finish and cut you often and kills your rhythm.


----------



## aggpunit

zaback21 said:


> Jakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same, even listening is tougher on PTE. Listening and speaking is comparatively easier on IELTS. I have no idea about writting though and how would I do on it. Gotta try out as it has been ages i gave IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Writing and Speaking is easier in PTE. PTE is usually for someone who is good in English but due to biased and unfair human marking in IELTS can't achieve the required score.
> 
> *PTE, the computer doesn't discriminate !!!*
Click to expand...

 I agree with that.


----------



## chinkyjenn

zaback21 said:


> Can't help you much with Reading. Reading usually can't be taught. You can read books, articles, watch good movies like King's Speech or Birdman not Transformers kind and it will come. There are some techniques in Re-Order paragraph, but I usually go with the flow of what I know about English. I will say, practice and practice.


Yeah that is true 

Jakin- you could practice more using test builders? since their reading section is generally harder than other books.


----------



## Mannath

Hi All,

I've just completed Scored Test B and my scores are below : 

Communicative Skills

Listening 65
Reading 61
Speaking 57
Writing 63

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 55
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 75

I've the main exam next sunday.I want a 79+ and here am struggling to cross 65+ mark. Please suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## Jakin

I will try that chinkyjen


----------



## Jakin

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just completed Scored Test B and my scores are below :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 61
> Speaking 57
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> I've the main exam next sunday.I want a 79+ and here am struggling to cross 65+ mark. Please suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


Generally, the practice test are tougher and the marking scheme is more firm. Contrary, on the exam test you will face slightly easier questions and get more marks. What i heard, you usually get 10 more marks than your practice scored test or more.


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just completed Scored Test B and my scores are below :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 61
> Speaking 57
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> I've the main exam next sunday.I want a 79+ and here am struggling to cross 65+ mark. Please suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


What's your Test A score ? Test B is basically of no use as it is easier than actual exam. 

You have a lot to improve unfortunately. Practice and Practice.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> Generally, the practice test are tougher and the marking scheme is more firm. Contrary, on the exam test you will face slightly easier questions and get more marks. What i heard, you usually get 10 more marks than your practice scored test or more.


Test A is harder, but Test B is easier or on par, hence no point taking only Test B.


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Test A is harder, but Test B is easier or on par, hence no point taking only Test B.


I have only taken Test A and fount it really difficult. No idea about the complexity of Test B.


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Test A is harder, but Test B is easier or on par, hence no point taking only Test B.


I have only taken Test A and found it really difficult. No idea about the complexity of Test B.


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> I have only taken Test A and found it really difficult. No idea about the complexity of Test B.


Well I usually advice taking Test A before you attempt exam so you know your level. Unless you attempting next week, then it's fine. Usually after the candidate has prepared and ready for exam, taking Test A helps find the areas that needs to be improved. From Enabling Skills score and band score, it helps find the weak areas.


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Well I usually advice taking Test A before you attempt exam so you know your level. Unless you attempting next week, then it's fine. Usually after the candidate has prepared and ready for exam, taking Test A helps find the areas that needs to be improved. From Enabling Skills score and band score, it helps find the weak areas.


Appreciate your help. Yes, I did find Test A useful to find my weakness areas. I have also seen my improvement after the following.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*Results*

Hello my lovely expatian friends, following are my scores. I missed out on getting 79 in Reading. Applying for 263111:

Communicative Skills
Listening 90
Reading 76
Speaking 87
Writing 83

Enabling Skills
Grammer 76
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 82
Spelling 66
Vocab 90
Written Discourse 79
opcorn:


----------



## DN7C

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Hello my lovely expatian friends, following are my scores. I missed out on getting 79 in Reading. Applying for 263111:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 76
> Speaking 87
> Writing 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammer 76
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 82
> Spelling 66
> Vocab 90
> Written Discourse 79
> opcorn:


Missed it by 3 marks !
Are you planning to do it again ?


----------



## aminn_524

Hi all,
I am now really confused about how many ideas is sufficient for "discuss both view :essay type, some people say one idea for advantage and one idea for disadvantage , support and example, but some people say we should mention two advantage points and two disadvantage points? what is your suggestion?


----------



## aggpunit

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Hello my lovely expatian friends, following are my scores. I missed out on getting 79 in Reading. Applying for 263111:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 76
> Speaking 87
> Writing 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammer 76
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 82
> Spelling 66
> Vocab 90
> Written Discourse 79


 was this your first attempt?


----------



## sumitgupta22

aminn_524 said:


> Hi all,
> I am now really confused about how many ideas is sufficient for "discuss both view :essay type, some people say one idea for advantage and one idea for disadvantage , support and example, but some people say we should mention two advantage points and two disadvantage points? what is your suggestion?


Doesn't matter as long as you are giving minimum one points each and your essay is within word limit i.e. 200-300.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

DN7C said:


> Missed it by 3 marks !
> Are you planning to do it again ?


I'm not sure but I will think about it. Going for EOI with 60 points.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

aggpunit said:


> was this your first attempt?


Yes sir it is, after 2 attempts at IELTS though.


----------



## aggpunit

Mikail_Zubair said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> was this your first attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir it is, after 2 attempts at IELTS though.
Click to expand...

 I was wondering, if it could have been better by allowing a provision, within migration process, for people who missed by few whiskers!


----------



## aumelb1

Keep trying bro, it will be alright next attempt


----------



## desisingh

I am trying to picturise the question prompts in PTE exam so that i dont waste time in analysing the question. I have a confusion, how do the question prompt look like? Is it like the one's in PTE practice tests plus book or is it like scored mocked tests?


----------



## zaback21

desisingh said:


> I am trying to picturise the question prompts in PTE exam so that i dont waste time in analysing the question. I have a confusion, how do the question prompt look like? Is it like the one's in PTE practice tests plus book or is it like scored mocked tests?


Can't remember about those two, but it looks like the one they gave in Pearson site for free - Free Sample Questions and Answers.


----------



## nader_amj

zaback21 said:


> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Read and Practice :*
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1zlPXPkM4s1WGVVM0diMTlRbHM
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> 
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> 
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos
> 
> 
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> 
> 
> Search google for essays !
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck !




It's really useful thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

nader_amj said:


> It's really useful thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and Good Luck !


----------



## zaback21

Posting it again because the old link doesn't work. Anyway, here is an answer I wrote for someone. 



> I have some questions regarding your PTE experience


Have a look at the links. These are what I used.

*Read and Practice:*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWMXhDY2FUS1RiWUU

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

Good luck !



> * *Summarize Text* (30-40 w): Following A who did what type format to write 40 words text. Your advice?


I don't think Summarise is 40 words. a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.

*Divide and Conquer* - That's how you do it !

PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide

Here's a trick I used. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary. 



> *Describe Graph*: following a format, would able to mention two points here beside intro n conclusion. Your advice?


Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything in 40s, and hence worry about your Flow and Pronunciation.

Template:

*Introduction: 10 s*

This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.

*2 Body points: 20s*

Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say, 

1. the maximum is this.
2. the minimum is this

That's just the simplest of example, you can say a variety of that.
That's 2 points, you can also say more points if you have time.

*Conclusion: 10 s*

Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is one of the most important thing. *Official guideline say you should try give a conclusion*.

You should definitely use either *Overall *or In *conclusion *to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.

e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.

Most important: *Don't correct yourself* if you make a mistake - it's quite hard as it's our habit to do so, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking : *Yes this tip is from Pearson*. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!



> **Retell lecture*: again following a format to write 4 sentences. Your advice?


You write as much as you can of what said and you say as much as the speaker said - even saying the exact same thing back works - though try not to, paraphrasing is better ! Start with, " *The speaker said*" and End with a conclusion if you can, but it's not mandatory like Describe Image.



> * Advice on Multiple choice in listening section, I prefer to listen first rather than reading options to choose while listening. Your advice?


Try listen everything and get what the speaker is saying but also have a glance at the answers and try eliminate them if you can, if not no harm. Its the hardest section in listening so don't worry too much if 65+ is your target. Spend more on Select Missing Word and Write From Dictation and such. And yes, you have to select at least 2 or more(depending on the question-minimum select 2) else you get 0 even if you get one right !!!



> *Reading*:*Whats your advice on timing in reading section, any technique to follow.


Spend time on Fill In The Blanks which are easier.
Reading can't be taught unlike other 3 sections. It can be improved by reading good books, articles, watching good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type not the Transformers kind. 

*Essay: *

Introduction
Body Paragraph
Conclusion

Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers

Most people worry too much about Essay but *PTE is not IELTS* ! Most of the Writing marks are in *Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test* in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and *Write From Dictation* in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in* Fill In The Blanks* in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.



> *Some Speaking Tips:*


*Describe Image:*

The introduction should be easy and smooth as there is nothing to think about it, just read it as it is, but you are still having too many pauses. You also trying to speak too fast and then 2-3 seconds pause, this is not going to help your oral fluency. By trying to speak too fast after pauses you are also losing Pronunciation mark. 

Content doesn't matter, just don't stop speaking, say whatever it is in your mind even if *incorrect *and *off topic* but say it at a smooth pace with proper stress and intonation. Just think of what your cat is doing and talk about it, if you can't think of anything - though try not to, just don't stop talking !

Look at the youtube links I gave you regarding Pronunciation and Speaking. Also try to think *computer is your friend* and your speaking to it. With practice, it will come. *Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama.*

*Read Aloud:*

You speaking too fast, slow down and speak at a nice rhythm with proper intonation and pronunciation. Have a look at the links I gave you, see model answers and you will be fine.

By speaking too fast, you are stuttering. Let your *mind and mouth be in sync*. By speaking too fast, *your mouth is outpacing your mind* as it needs time to see the next word. 

*Repeat Sentence:*

Say it *exactly like the speaker says* with proper pauses and stress. Yes exactly means exactly like it or try to do as much as you can.

*Retell Lecture:*

You started with " This Speaker said, um um The Speaker said the origin of ...." and you said the *same thing twice* to try to correct yourself and you lost marks. *Never correct yourself* just go on to the next word. Retell Lecture is supposed to be *easy*. You try copy down everything the speaker said and you say the exact same thing back, though try paraphrase it. Try practice *writing fast* ! And don't say ''the speaker'' again in the middle, instead use "he/she said".

*Position of Microphone: *

Try put the microphone above your nose level, I know it sounds weird but it will help you prevent breathing noise interfere which results in lower Speaking marks. I have done it, lots of people have done it and they all got 90s and similar.

*Record it:*

Record of what you said in each section and try compare that with the model answer and try improve on that. Make sure your Pronunciation is exactly like the one you saw on youtube videos and model answers.



> *Listening Tips:*


In the Listening section, after Summarise Spoken Text (which has its own timing), try do the 1st few sections quickly else you will have to rush on the last few easy sections like Select Missing Word, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation and you will lose marks on your strength.

Also, Retell Lecture, Repeat Sentence and Answer Short Questions contribute to both of your Listening and Speaking marks.

*Write From Dictation:*

Make sure you definitely watch the Masters of PTE video regarding if the sentence will end with a full stop or question mark. Also, make sure you put commas, semi-colons for for appropriate pauses.



> *Exam Tips:*


The exam will try to stress you out, and that's the point. If you make a mistake in one section just forget about everything that happened before and try do it your best. *Making mistakes is normal* and people got all 90 with making loads of mistakes. *PTE is not IELTS* and you are allowed to make mistakes and still get very good marks. Except Reading may be, people have made loads of mistakes and still got 90 in other 3 sections. 

I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an *open mouth* instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying. Accent doesn't matter, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency does.


----------



## EAU2452

Hello everybody,
I've passed PTE test on 18-Feb-2017 and during my listening test the computer was not responding, so I have called the test administrator. He asked me to get out of the room until he fix it. The I continued my test from the same point. But so far I didn't get my score yet today is 21-Feb and the status shows: "Delivery Successful - On hold" and it also written in red "Your exam results are not available at this time." has anybody experienced the same before ? and is there any action should be done by me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## puppy

Hi , Is The Official Guide to PTE Academic harder or easier or equal compared to real test in in term of reading and listening?


----------



## zaback21

labhan said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've passed PTE test on 18-Feb-2017 and during my listening test the computer was not responding, so I have called the test administrator. He asked me to get out of the room until he fix it. The I continued my test from the same point. But so far I didn't get my score yet today is 21-Feb and the status shows: "Delivery Successful - On hold" and it also written in red "Your exam results are not available at this time." has anybody experienced the same before ? and is there any action should be done by me?
> 
> Thanks a lot


That's normal. My result took 5 working days to come. It was on "Result Not Available" for 5 days and then I got it. At least you got Delivery Successful so you should be fine. 

It's been two working days, so you need to wait 3 more days and then you can email PTE about it.


----------



## zaback21

puppy said:


> Hi , Is The Official Guide to PTE Academic harder or easier or equal compared to real test in in term of reading and listening?


Harder or equal, not easier. Try look at the sample test given on Pearson PTE site.


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Posting it again because the old link doesn't work. Anyway, here is an answer I wrote for someone.
> 
> 
> I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an *open mouth* instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying. Accent doesn't matter, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency does.


Thank you for the tips and references. It means a lot to all of us. Appreciate your help and support.


----------



## desiaussie

Thanks everyone for your support. Finally cleared my PTE in first attempt

Need guidance on the next step....Do i need to create immiaccount or how to file for EOI.


----------



## EAU2452

zaback21 said:


> That's normal. My result took 5 working days to come. It was on "Result Not Available" for 5 days and then I got it. At least you got Delivery Successful so you should be fine.
> 
> It's been two working days, so you need to wait 3 more days and then you can email PTE about it.


Thanks a lot Bro. That leads to another question. Whatever has happened, does it have any influence on the score? are they rechecking my answers manually, that's why it takes long time ?

Thanks,


----------



## Jakin

labhan said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's normal. My result took 5 working days to come. It was on "Result Not Available" for 5 days and then I got it. At least you got Delivery Successful so you should be fine.
> 
> It's been two working days, so you need to wait 3 more days and then you can email PTE about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Bro. That leads to another question. Whatever has happened, does it have any influence on the score? are they rechecking my answers manually, that's why it takes long time ?
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

I never faced this situation but i have few freind and know a person who was giving the exam in the same room with me had this problem. Basically, nothing changes your score and it remains the same. If the computer and software freezes during the exam, the marks are withheld because they try to overcheck the scnario to find out whether you missed out on something. I am not sure as it is not disclosed officially what actually happens in this case however in my concern i think they have a partial marking system.


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> Thank you for the tips and references. It means a lot to all of us. Appreciate your help and support.


No worries. Glad to help !



desiaussie said:


> Thanks everyone for your support. Finally cleared my PTE in first attempt
> 
> Need guidance on the next step....Do i need to create immiaccount or how to file for EOI.


Well EOI account now, but you also need Skill Assessment from your assessment authority. ImmiAccount is when you are going to get invite.

SkillSelect



labhan said:


> Thanks a lot Bro. That leads to another question. Whatever has happened, does it have any influence on the score? are they rechecking my answers manually, that's why it takes long time ?
> 
> Thanks,


No it won't have any affect on your score, hopefully not, assuming Pearson is professional when it comes to handling issues and it's not your problem, it was theirs.

Well they do everything automatically, it is most likely going through their ''sorting out technical issue department'', hence you need to wait till they clear it.

Officially, the result is supposed to be available within 5 working days, but most people get it in 24-48 hours.


----------



## zack-93

Is there a reference no for the pte result ? Like the one ielts

If i want to add my pte result in the EOI application ? how am i going to do that !
My first application was through immi account and i only had to add the reference no of the ielts result


----------



## zaback21

zack-93 said:


> Is there a reference no for the pte result ? Like the one ielts
> 
> If i want to add my pte result in the EOI application ? how am i going to do that !
> My first application was through immi account and i only had to add the reference no of the ielts result


Yes, the *Registration ID*.


----------



## zack-93

zaback21 said:


> Yes, the *Registration ID*.




oh got it thanx


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.

Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):

Listening:
Read Aloud - 
*Please read loudly as you would read in actual recording during the initial 25 second of your preparation. This would help you to fine tune during actual recording.
* I actually finished sentences within 22 seconds and pressed 'Next' after 1 second without waiting.


Repeat Sentence:
* Start practicing writing the initial letters of word
* Try to write initial part of sentence on notepad and try to remember the second half of sentence --> In this way you will be able to type second part of sentence faster on system

Describe Image-
* I have completed my sentences btn 35-38 seconds
* I did make one incomplete sentence among 6-8 images, but i think its worth to speak till/beyond 35 seconds as it has given me 87+ in Speaking section in both PTE attempts
* For simple piecharts or other figures, if you run out of sentences by/within 30 seconds, then pls reiterate and provide summary/conclusion type sentence for next 6-8 seconds.

Retell Lecture:
* Start writing by putting arrows and linkages between important words, so that you can retell those important words in your sentences
* Keep a tab on time


One word-
* Focus and listen carefully as sometime you might miss one of the options
* collect various answers provided in different forums and glance thru it before exam


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.

Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):

Writing:

Summarized Text-
* Try to keep one single sentence within 30 words. Even if you write between 20-25 seconds and grammatically correct sentence, then dont try to tamper it to include more information as it might affect sentence structure
* First skim thru entire paragraph at fast pace, so you get high level understanding of subject. Then read in detail to understand nuances and important points
* I followed E2E video and strategy i.e. "Who did what", "Who did what that .." , "Who did what which .." . This helped me to atleast get 50% of paragraph gist covered in my sentence.

Essay Writing:
* I always stuck to one side and pointed out my stance in first paragraph.
* Please make up Examples and provide them to substantiate your points (For ex: a recent study by Melbourne university has indicated that ... ; a report by Indian Pollution board has pointed out that .. )
* I followed this template always and made my essay writing structured:

Intro: Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...*
I am inclined to believe that....
The following paragraphs will analyze their .... And suggest...

Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..

Conclusion:*
In conclusion, the foregoing discussion validates the view that.... (present your view)..


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.

Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):

Writing:

Summarized Text-
* Try to keep one single sentence within 30 words. Even if you write between 20-25 seconds and grammatically correct sentence, then dont try to tamper it to include more information as it might affect sentence structure
* First skim thru entire paragraph at fast pace, so you get high level understanding of subject. Then read in detail to understand nuances and important points
* I followed E2E video and strategy i.e. "Who did what", "Who did what that .." , "Who did what which .." . This helped me to atleast get 50% of paragraph gist covered in my sentence.

Essay Writing:
* I always stuck to one side and pointed out my stance in first paragraph.
* Please make up Examples and provide them to substantiate your points (For ex: a recent study by Melbourne university has indicated that ... ; a report by Indian Pollution board has pointed out that .. )
* I followed this template always and made my essay writing structured:

Intro: Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that...*
I personally believe that....
The following paragraphs will provide details to substantiate my view.

Body: First of all, .... For example...; Second of all,..... As an example..

Conclusion:*
In conclusion, the foregoing discussion validates the view that.... (present your view)..


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.

Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):

ReadingUse time wisely for each sub-section and need to work fastly)

Fill in the Blanks-
* I went thru entire paragraph at fast pace to understand the subject and information that is provided in the paragraph
* Now try to tackle each blank and see whether it fits the flow of sentence
* Tenses will help to rule out some options (ex: past tense - word ending with 'ed')
* If you are not sure about 1 blank in a para as 2 options might be very close, please select 1 option and move forward as time management is very crucical

Reorder Paras-
* Pls go thru all sentences individually and if you find link btn any paras, then pls write it down (saying sentence 5 & 2 are pairs)
* High level details like full names, years, thing are at beginning of para
* Full description follows high level sentence
* The contradicting sentence will form last 2 sentences in most cases

Multiple Choice - Multi Answers:
* First read the question, so that you know what is expected as answer
* If you know only 1 answer, then pls mark that and move ahead. Dont try to figure out the second answer if not sure
* Dont take too much time

Multiple choice - Single Answer:
* First read the question, so you know what is expected as answer
* Closely watch out for 'Never, Always, Not, Often' kind of words as they slightly differ from the actual answers


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.

Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):

Listening:

Summarize Spoken Text-
* Pls write down the main important words and use arrows to link them with next sentence
* Write atleast 1-2 words related to mentioned items like causes, symptoms, effects, results,etc that are spoken in lecture
* Start writing with 'The speaker said ... or the lecture gave details about .."
* Try to type as much information may be more than 80-85 words, then later cut down irrelevant words and remove any unnecessary sentences to make it btn 60-70 words.
* Try to follow the order of information that was provided in lecture in your paragraph as well

Fill in the Blanks:
* Write down the words on note pad when its being spoken by speaker and later you can type them on system
* Not sure about spelling of a word, write closest spelling that you think

Highlight Correct Summary:
* Write down on notepad as much as possible like 'Retell lecture'
* Usually the summary sentence will not give all details as you hear, but will likely have rephrased words/sentences of lecture 

Missing words (Beep):
* Start going thru common Idioms as it will help atleast 1 answer in this sub-section
* Once you see the recording passing middle, start noting on note pad so that you understand where it is leading and try to ensure you write down the 4 words before the beep sound. This will give you good direction towards right answer

Highlight Incorrect words:
* Ensure you have placed your hand on mouse and got enough space to move it bcos the keyboard might obstruct it sometimes
* I usually clicked directly on words in para when i was listening and usually atleast 4 words will be wrongly quoted in lecture. Sometimes the accent might pose challenge and if not sure, then dont click that word

Write from Dictation:
* Start practicing by writing the initial letters of word
* Try to write initial part of sentence on notepad and try to remember the second half of sentence --> In this way you will be able to type second part of sentence faster on system

Multiple Choice - Single & Multiple Answers:
* Read the question and wait for recording to start
* Make points on notepad like Retell lecture so that you have all information to answer
* (Multi Answers) If you know only 1 answer, then pls mark that and move ahead. Dont try to figure out the second answer if not sure
* Dont take too much time


----------



## nagica22

First of all congratulations for the wonderful scope, i am really glad for you.
Second of all a million thanks for the detailed information you have provided here. I have got so many answers for many of my questions and i am sure this post along with zaback21 post would be circulated in Expatforum forever.
What you have done guys defiantly will help many aspirants out there.

Once again, i am very grateful for your assistance.





raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.
> 
> Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):
> 
> Listening:
> 
> Summarize Spoken Text-
> * Pls write down the main important words and use arrows to link them with next sentence
> * Write atleast 1-2 words related to mentioned items like causes, symptoms, effects, results,etc that are spoken in lecture
> * Start writing with 'The speaker said ... or the lecture gave details about .."
> * Try to type as much information may be more than 80-85 words, then later cut down irrelevant words and remove any unnecessary sentences to make it btn 60-70 words.
> * Try to follow the order of information that was provided in lecture in your paragraph as well
> 
> Fill in the Blanks:
> * Write down the words on note pad when its being spoken by speaker and later you can type them on system
> * Not sure about spelling of a word, write closest spelling that you think
> 
> Highlight Correct Summary:
> * Write down on notepad as much as possible like 'Retell lecture'
> * Usually the summary sentence will not give all details as you hear, but will likely have rephrased words/sentences of lecture
> 
> Missing words (Beep):
> * Start going thru common Idioms as it will help atleast 1 answer in this sub-section
> * Once you see the recording passing middle, start noting on note pad so that you understand where it is leading and try to ensure you write down the 4 words before the beep sound. This will give you good direction towards right answer
> 
> Highlight Incorrect words:
> * Ensure you have placed your hand on mouse and got enough space to move it bcos the keyboard might obstruct it sometimes
> * I usually clicked directly on words in para when i was listening and usually atleast 4 words will be wrongly quoted in lecture. Sometimes the accent might pose challenge and if not sure, then dont click that word
> 
> Write from Dictation:
> * Start practicing by writing the initial letters of word
> * Try to write initial part of sentence on notepad and try to remember the second half of sentence --> In this way you will be able to type second part of sentence faster on system
> 
> Multiple Choice - Single & Multiple Answers:
> * Read the question and wait for recording to start
> * Make points on notepad like Retell lecture so that you have all information to answer
> * (Multi Answers) If you know only 1 answer, then pls mark that and move ahead. Dont try to figure out the second answer if not sure
> * Dont take too much time


----------



## zack-93

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the PTE links, Tips and other guidance which was provided in various Expat forums. All this helped me to get '90' in all sections of my PTE in my second attempt.
> 
> Few Tips/Observations from my side (Predominantly applicable for Intermediate test takers who already know the PTE pattern and want to fine tune some aspects):
> 
> Listening:
> 
> Summarize Spoken Text-
> * Pls write down the main important words and use arrows to link them with next sentence
> * Write atleast 1-2 words related to mentioned items like causes, symptoms, effects, results,etc that are spoken in lecture
> * Start writing with 'The speaker said ... or the lecture gave details about .."
> * Try to type as much information may be more than 80-85 words, then later cut down irrelevant words and remove any unnecessary sentences to make it btn 60-70 words.
> * Try to follow the order of information that was provided in lecture in your paragraph as well
> 
> Fill in the Blanks:
> * Write down the words on note pad when its being spoken by speaker and later you can type them on system
> * Not sure about spelling of a word, write closest spelling that you think
> 
> Highlight Correct Summary:
> * Write down on notepad as much as possible like 'Retell lecture'
> * Usually the summary sentence will not give all details as you hear, but will likely have rephrased words/sentences of lecture
> 
> Missing words (Beep):
> * Start going thru common Idioms as it will help atleast 1 answer in this sub-section
> * Once you see the recording passing middle, start noting on note pad so that you understand where it is leading and try to ensure you write down the 4 words before the beep sound. This will give you good direction towards right answer
> 
> Highlight Incorrect words:
> * Ensure you have placed your hand on mouse and got enough space to move it bcos the keyboard might obstruct it sometimes
> * I usually clicked directly on words in para when i was listening and usually atleast 4 words will be wrongly quoted in lecture. Sometimes the accent might pose challenge and if not sure, then dont click that word
> 
> Write from Dictation:
> * Start practicing by writing the initial letters of word
> * Try to write initial part of sentence on notepad and try to remember the second half of sentence --> In this way you will be able to type second part of sentence faster on system
> 
> Multiple Choice - Single & Multiple Answers:
> * Read the question and wait for recording to start
> * Make points on notepad like Retell lecture so that you have all information to answer
> * (Multi Answers) If you know only 1 answer, then pls mark that and move ahead. Dont try to figure out the second answer if not sure
> * Dont take too much time




Highlight the correct summary, I always mass up when I start writing notes. 
A friend told me i should close my eyes and listen carefully.But, Both strategies have worked equally. Did you try not taking notes in this type of question ?


----------



## raghavcv

zack-93 said:


> Highlight the correct summary, I always mass up when I start writing notes.
> A friend told me i should close my eyes and listen carefully.But, Both strategies have worked equally. Did you try not taking notes in this type of question ?


Thanks . I always take notes because the lecture lasts 45-75 seconds depending on subject. You will surely miss out if you just hear it. Noting down 2-3 key words in each sentence might give good idea about the content presented in lecture and you can use this to find correct answer in 'Highlight summary'.


----------



## zack-93

raghavcv said:


> Thanks . I always take notes because the lecture lasts 45-75 seconds depending on subject. You will surely miss out if you just hear it. Noting down 2-3 key words in each sentence might give good idea about the content presented in lecture and you can use this to find correct answer in 'Highlight summary'.


I guess i am not a very good note taker, i'll keep on practicing thanx


----------



## Mannath

All,

I am practicing Pearson's 'Practice Tests Plus with Key'.

Please suggest if it is easier/difficult or on par with the actual PTE.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> All,
> 
> I am practicing Pearson's 'Practice Tests Plus with Key'.
> 
> Please suggest if it is easier/difficult or on par with the actual PTE.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


On par, not easier.


----------



## aminn_524

Hi all, 

I would be grateful, if any of of you could see these two links and check my summary . thank you
https://postimg.org/image/h5wnvkbhz/
https://postimg.cc/image/fs5109c8n/

In order to avoid the worst impacts of climate change, we need to become carbon neutral, which requires people to consider their drivers by measuring their carbon fingerprint accurately or hiring an expert; moreover, the employees of a company should be immensely involved in implementing the carbon reduction measures, and they should consider the energy saving exercises as a lifelong exercise. 

Achieving success does not necessarily require a huge amount of budget, and accumulating the small things can create massive waves, which might have an enormous and sustainable effect as it is explained in the theory of Resonance.


----------



## zaback21

aminn_524 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would be grateful, if any of of you could see these two links and check my summary . thank you
> https://postimg.org/image/h5wnvkbhz/
> https://postimg.cc/image/fs5109c8n/
> 
> In order to avoid the worst impacts of climate change, we need to become carbon neutral, which requires people to consider their drivers by measuring their carbon *fingerprint *accurately or hiring an expert; moreover, the employees of a company should be immensely involved in implementing the carbon reduction measures, and they should consider the energy saving exercises as a lifelong exercise.
> 
> Achieving success does not necessarily require a huge amount of budget,* and accumulating the small things can create massive waves*, which might have an enormous and sustainable effect as it is explained in the theory of Resonance.


The one in bold doesn't sound right according to the passage. It's more like *lots of small wave cumulatively makes a long lasting effect than a sporadic big one*.

The 1st one seems fine. Except use the word footprint not fingerprint. Using word from passage increases your chance of getting more mark not less, from my experience.


----------



## Mannath

zaback21 said:


> On par, not easier.


Thank you zaback21 for the reply


----------



## Darvin

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just completed Scored Test B and my scores are below :
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 61
> Speaking 57
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> I've the main exam next sunday.I want a 79+ and here am struggling to cross 65+ mark. Please suggest me on how to proceed with the preparation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep



Hi Mannath, Have you done with the PTE exam? Could you please share your experience and score.


----------



## sursrk

It is only the question prompt but no trace of your summary there!  






aminn_524 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would be grateful, if any of of you could see these two links and check my summary . thank you
> https://postimg.org/image/h5wnvkbhz/
> https://postimg.cc/image/fs5109c8n/
> 
> In order to avoid the worst impacts of climate change, we need to become carbon neutral, which requires people to consider their drivers by measuring their carbon fingerprint accurately or hiring an expert; moreover, the employees of a company should be immensely involved in implementing the carbon reduction measures, and they should consider the energy saving exercises as a lifelong exercise.
> 
> Achieving success does not necessarily require a huge amount of budget, and accumulating the small things can create massive waves, which might have an enormous and sustainable effect as it is explained in the theory of Resonance.


----------



## WildBowlder

I gave my first PTE on 21-Feb-2017. Got the results after 1 day. My scores is given below:

Listening: *85*
Reading: *81*
Speaking: *90* 
Writing: *79*

I practiced for the exam using PTE scored tests and E2 language. Paid for the exam using the Aussizz PTE voucher.


----------



## Mannath

rnayak said:


> I gave my first PTE on 21-Feb-2017. Got the results after 1 day. My scores is given below:
> 
> Listening: *85*
> Reading: *81*
> Speaking: *90*
> Writing: *79*
> 
> I practiced for the exam using PTE scored tests and E2 language. Paid for the exam using the Aussizz PTE voucher.


Hi rnayak,

Congratulations on your great score.

Small qstn - how did you find the PTE scored tests when compared to actual PTE exam?Are the scored tests difficult compared to the actual exam?

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## Mannath

Darvin said:


> Hi Mannath, Have you done with the PTE exam? Could you please share your experience and score.


Hi Darvin,

My test is on 26th.

-Pradeep


----------



## jayng28

Hi guys, 

I just have the result from the test on 19/2, L R S W 76 79 87 74 thanks to all the tips and tricks learned from you guys, much appreciated. 

My aim is 79+ so im still short of ~5points on Listening and Writing. 

I have done test plus and mcmilam, do you guys have any other sources to practice more for me to improve ? 

Big thanks


----------



## zaback21

jayng28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just have the result from the test on 19/2, L R S W 76 79 87 74 thanks to all the tips and tricks learned from you guys, much appreciated.
> 
> My aim is 79+ so im still short of ~5points on Listening and Writing.
> 
> I have done test plus and mcmilam, do you guys have any other sources to practice more for me to improve ?
> 
> Big thanks


Congrats.

This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## WildBowlder

Mannath said:


> Hi rnayak,
> 
> Congratulations on your great score.
> 
> Small qstn - how did you find the PTE scored tests when compared to actual PTE exam?Are the scored tests difficult compared to the actual exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


Compared to the scored test, real test is much simple/easier to score.


----------



## Devina2008

Hi friends please help,
I gave my exam yesterday, now my score report says that, there is technical problem to display the image. Please suggest me.


----------



## Devina2008

Hi friends please help, 
I gave my PTE exam yesterday and got email regarding score report, but when I check it, it says that there is some technical problems to display image, what should I do please suggest.
Thanks


----------



## zaback21

Devina2008 said:


> Hi friends please help,
> I gave my PTE exam yesterday and got email regarding score report, but when I check it, it says that there is some technical problems to display image, what should I do please suggest.
> Thanks


You may need to wait 5 working days (7 days) before you may get your result. After that, you can email.


----------



## Nicusha

Mannath said:


> All,
> 
> I am practicing Pearson's 'Practice Tests Plus with Key'.
> 
> Please suggest if it is easier/difficult or on par with the actual PTE.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep



The real exam is tough compared to mocks. However, if you are lucky you might get
3 paragraphs in re-order, 3 blanks in FIB tasks and 8-word sentences to parrot, but not 7 paragraphs, 6-7 blanks in each FIB, text for MCMA when you can't see an end of the text and at least 12 words to repeat, when the speaker rushes and mumbles on them. And names you have never heard like Illawarra, Yarrawarrah.


----------



## aggpunit

Please solve this, reorder paragraph:
[A]. The inner self provides us with a touchstone to evaluate our interface in nature.
*. There is hierarchy of consciousness.
[C]. Stones, Planets, fish and human beings represent consecutively higher levels of consciousness.
[D]. Interface with nature, which leads to the growth of higher consciousness, is desirable.*


----------



## aggpunit

Another one:
[A]. The end of the Cold War had a triple significance for world affairs : the defeat of one power by another, the triumph of one political ideology over another, and the discrediting of one economic model in favour of another. All three have now been attenuated.
*. The struggle for power and influence between them was global, leaving no corner of the world untouched or uncontested.
[C]. The Cold War was a global and transcendental struggle centred on and led by the Soviet Union and the United States.
[D]. And it was transcendental because of competing ideologies that could not tolerate each other’s existence but were committed to eventual destruction of the other.
[E]. They were able to structure the pattern of international relations because of the qualitative discrepancy between their power capacity and influence, on the one hand, and that of everyone else, on the other.*


----------



## aggpunit

Last one:
[D]. Restaurants are not just about great food anymore–also crucial is a fresh concept.
[A]. For the artists it is an entry to the big world.
[C]. Put up a painting on the walls, a sculpture or anything interesting and it pushes up the hip factor.
[E]. Plus, the restaurateurs insist, their parents are more likely to pick up a buy in the eatery than in a gallery.
*. “These are like reminders of great conversations over good food–almost akin to buying a souvenir on a holiday,” says A.D. Singh, owner of Olive, a restaurant in Mumbai*


----------



## aggpunit

Nicusha said:


> The real exam is tough compared to mocks. However, if you are lucky you might get
> 3 paragraphs in re-order, 3 blanks in FIB tasks and 8-word sentences to parrot, but not 7 paragraphs, 6-7 blanks in each FIB, text for MCMA when you can't see an end of the text and at least 12 words to repeat, when the speaker rushes and mumbles on them. And names you have never heard like Illawarra, Yarrawarrah.


I liked the way you mentioned "8-word sentences to parrot" :lol:


----------



## aumelb1

Congrats bro!!! What is your speciality?


----------



## sumitgupta22

aggpunit said:


> please solve this, reorder paragraph:
> [a]. The inner self provides us with a touchstone to evaluate our interface in nature.
> *. There is hierarchy of consciousness.
> [c]. Stones, planets, fish and human beings represent consecutively higher levels of consciousness.
> [d]. Interface with nature, which leads to the growth of higher consciousness, is desirable.*


*

a -> d -> b -> c*


----------



## sumitgupta22

aggpunit said:


> Another one:
> [A]. The end of the Cold War had a triple significance for world affairs : the defeat of one power by another, the triumph of one political ideology over another, and the discrediting of one economic model in favour of another. All three have now been attenuated.
> *. The struggle for power and influence between them was global, leaving no corner of the world untouched or uncontested.
> [C]. The Cold War was a global and transcendental struggle centred on and led by the Soviet Union and the United States.
> [D]. And it was transcendental because of competing ideologies that could not tolerate each other’s existence but were committed to eventual destruction of the other.
> [E]. They were able to structure the pattern of international relations because of the qualitative discrepancy between their power capacity and influence, on the one hand, and that of everyone else, on the other.*


*

bit tricky..

A -> C -> E -> B -> D

Am I correct here?*


----------



## nagica22

A-D-B-C

Kindly confirm.



aggpunit said:


> Please solve this, reorder paragraph:
> [A]. The inner self provides us with a touchstone to evaluate our interface in nature.
> *. There is hierarchy of consciousness.
> [C]. Stones, Planets, fish and human beings represent consecutively higher levels of consciousness.
> [D]. Interface with nature, which leads to the growth of higher consciousness, is desirable.*


----------



## aggpunit

Frankly speaking I dont have the correct answer of each of these rater I have my solutio whcih differs. I was expecting the pros of PTE who keep giving sugestions to solve and help people like us.


----------



## J J M

Wrote my PTE last Saturday on the 18th. I made a few mistakes during the test and honestly wasn't expecting a 79+ score in all the sections (which is what I wanted).
However, I literally would never have expected my score.

Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 90
Writing: 90 :O 

I took almost a month and a half for preparation for this, including purchasing the Gold Kit from the Pearson website and a scored mock test from another site.

For resources, I used the videos and webinars posted by E2language on youtube. In my experience, the test is actually really simple to score good marks if you have the right methods and practice. I have a fair idea on how to approach each question.


----------



## aggpunit

J J M said:


> Wrote my PTE last Saturday on the 18th. I made a few mistakes during the test and honestly wasn't expecting a 79+ score in all the sections (which is what I wanted).
> However, I literally would never have expected my score.
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90 :O
> 
> I took almost a month and a half for preparation for this, including purchasing the Gold Kit from the Pearson website and a scored mock test from another site.
> 
> For resources, I used the videos and webinars posted by E2language on youtube. In my experience, the test is actually really simple to score good marks if you have the right methods and practice. I have a fair idea on how to approach each question.


Where did you appeared for the exam?


----------



## Jakin

J J M said:


> Wrote my PTE last Saturday on the 18th. I made a few mistakes during the test and honestly wasn't expecting a 79+ score in all the sections (which is what I wanted).
> However, I literally would never have expected my score.
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90 :O
> 
> I took almost a month and a half for preparation for this, including purchasing the Gold Kit from the Pearson website and a scored mock test from another site.
> 
> For resources, I used the videos and webinars posted by E2language on youtube. In my experience, the test is actually really simple to score good marks if you have the right methods and practice. I have a fair idea on how to approach each question.


Congratulations for your score. If you could share some strategies of listening.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M

aggpunit said:


> Where did you appeared for the exam?


At Kochi.



Jakin said:


> Congratulations for your score. If you could share some strategies of listening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Don't try to listen word by word. Try to understand the overall meaning of the speeches. Even if you don't know a specific word, as long you get the overall meaning, it doesn't matter.

Scribble down notes as well while listening. This keeps you focused on what they're saying. For summarize spoken text, you can also use these notes to create your summary.


----------



## Jakin

J J M said:


> At Kochi.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to listen word by word. Try to understand the overall meaning of the speeches. Even if you don't know a specific word, as long you get the overall meaning, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Scribble down notes as well while listening. This keeps you focused on what they're saying. For summarize spoken text, you can also use these notes to create your summary.


How should i start writing a summary of spoken text ? Like, The speaker said (main topic) and discussed the importance of (main ideas), followed by causes/ flows and effects/consequences ? or there are other solid ways of doing it ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Jakin said:


> How should i start writing a summary of spoken text ? Like, The speaker said (main topic) and discussed the importance of (main ideas), followed by causes/ flows and effects/consequences ? or there are other solid ways of doing it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's the format for essay not summarise spoken test. 

I usually write everything the speaker said, nothing to think or choose, just make a summary of everything he said, so I try copy down as much as I can and then write it back.

e.g. *The speaker said this, that, this and that and that whatever.* 
If speaker makes a conclusion (not always), then I say: *In the end he feels/Overall it is said*.


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> That's the format for essay not summarise spoken test.
> 
> I usually write everything the speaker said, nothing to think or choose, just make a summary of everything he said, so I try copy down as much as I can and then write it back.
> 
> e.g. *The speaker said this, that, this and that and that whatever.*
> If speaker makes a conclusion (not always), then I say: *In the end he feels/Overall it is said*.


Hi Zaback, how was your prep for the exam?? 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Hi Zaback, how was your prep for the exam??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Working on it. I may have to take it in June, cos 2 months won't be enough to finish the whole module.


----------



## prasannavenkat

Thats amazing score . Great congrats.
Please share any tips and material. i am giving my test on the April 11th.

Thanks
<*SNIP*>* Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## chinkyjenn

Guys!!! I just got my result this morning I passed my pte!!! Thank you so much especially to Zaback! 

I got 
S: 90
L: 83
R: 90
W: 89

For speaking- very important to be fluent! and it doesn't matter if your grammar is not right or if your content is a bit off. as long as you speak with no hesitation and quite fast- you will get a good score. Try to finish your sentences before the time ends otherwise they will score down your grammar for the unfinished sentence. 

Listening- This one is always my weakest point. 
Write from dictation: I usually write down the beginning of the letter of each word- this helps me as I am not very good at memorising sentences. 

Writing- 
I took the test yesterday and my essay topic was about travelling, whether it is important for students or not. 
Read a lot of essay topics and just try to get the ideas 

Reading- practice, especially from test builder because their reading is a bit more difficult than others. 

Let me know if any of you need help!


----------



## chinkyjenn

Jakin said:


> How should i start writing a summary of spoken text ? Like, The speaker said (main topic) and discussed the importance of (main ideas), followed by causes/ flows and effects/consequences ? or there are other solid ways of doing it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I watched e2 learning video and the guy suggested this template which I used to pass my PTE test...

1. The speaker was discussing ... (insert topic) 
2. S/He described ...
3. S/He discussed...
4. S/He talked about...
5. S/He suggested that... (this can also be the conclusion)

While listening, take notes of the topic of the lecture and 4-6 key points! this is important to get a good score in your listening and writing


----------



## desisingh

My PTE is on Monday 27 Feb. I am planning to take scored Mock Test A again. I have already given it once. If i do the purchase again will it be the same test which i have already given or it will be different?


----------



## zaback21

chinkyjenn said:


> Guys!!! I just got my result this morning I passed my pte!!! Thank you so much especially to Zaback!
> 
> I got
> S: 90
> L: 83
> R: 90
> W: 89
> 
> For speaking- very important to be fluent! and it doesn't matter if your grammar is not right or if your content is a bit off. as long as you speak with no hesitation and quite fast- you will get a good score. Try to finish your sentences before the time ends otherwise they will score down your grammar for the unfinished sentence.
> 
> Listening- This one is always my weakest point.
> Write from dictation: I usually write down the beginning of the letter of each word- this helps me as I am not very good at memorising sentences.
> 
> Writing-
> I took the test yesterday and my essay topic was about travelling, whether it is important for students or not.
> Read a lot of essay topics and just try to get the ideas
> 
> Reading- practice, especially from test builder because their reading is a bit more difficult than others.
> 
> Let me know if any of you need help!


Congrats ! 

Now let's get the assessment done and/or apply for EOI asap.


----------



## chinkyjenn

desisingh said:


> My PTE is on Monday 27 Feb. I am planning to take scored Mock Test A again. I have already given it once. If i do the purchase again will it be the same test which i have already given or it will be different?


It might be the same one but I am not sure.... 

Have you done the Mock TEst B?


----------



## desisingh

chinkyjenn said:


> It might be the same one but I am not sure....
> 
> Have you done the Mock TEst B?


Yes have tried both A and B. Any other suggestions anyone?


----------



## chirufairbug

What is the total cost of applying for PR in australia after getting 79+ in PTE-A?

Do we have a separate forum about the cost and process of applying?


----------



## zaback21

chirufairbug said:


> What is the total cost of applying for PR in australia after getting 79+ in PTE-A?
> 
> Do we have a separate forum about the cost and process of applying?


If you are single = AUD 3600
If dependents = AUD 1800/person
If child=AUD 900/child

If wife or dependent can't pass functional English (IELTS 4.5+ level), then =AUD 4885

If NSW sponsorship = AUD 300

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


----------



## chirufairbug

zaback21 said:


> If you are single = AUD 3600
> If dependents = AUD 1800/person
> If child=AUD 900/child
> 
> If wife or dependent can't pass functional English (IELTS 4.5+ level), then =AUD 4885
> 
> If NSW sponsorship = AUD 300
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


Thankx for reply.
What does NSW sponsorship mean? Does it require extra 300 AUD for that?

And beside these do we have to show additional financial aid for our sustainability in australia after skill assessment?


----------



## aumelb1

chirufairbug said:


> Thankx for reply.
> What does NSW sponsorship mean? Does it require extra 300 AUD for that?
> 
> And beside these do we have to show additional financial aid for our sustainability in australia after skill assessment?


Usually no , they don't require but in some circumstances they may.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:

1st attempt:
L - 70
S - 67
R - 66
W - 69

Enabling scores are
Grammer - 67
OF - 66
PRON - 59
Spell - 38
Vocabulary - 60
WD - 47

2nd Attempt:
L - 73
S - 80
R - 71
W - 68

Enabling scores are
Grammer - 67
OF - 66
PRON - 84
Spell - 38
Vocabulary - 72
WD - 47

Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?


----------



## aumelb1

desisingh said:


> I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:
> 
> 1st attempt:
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> L - 73
> S - 80
> R - 71
> W - 68
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 84
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> WD - 47
> 
> Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?


Mock tests are usually really difficult , so expect higher grades in a real test!! Good luck!!!
Then boast the score with us!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin

desisingh said:


> I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:
> 
> 1st attempt:
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> L - 73
> S - 80
> R - 71
> W - 68
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 84
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> WD - 47
> 
> Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?


You can easily get 79+. Usually you get 10 more marks on your actual test than practiced test. Just work a bit on your writing and reading, you will easily get your desired score. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

desisingh said:


> I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:
> 
> 1st attempt:
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> L - 73
> S - 80
> R - 71
> W - 68
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 84
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> WD - 47
> 
> Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?



Try writing on notepad in computer instead of hand which is probably the reason for your low mark in Spelling. Then you can check with MS word for spelling mistakes.

Also your writing ability needs to improve. Read some good articles and books and learn the flow of writing. This will also subsequently improve your Grammar and overall English.


----------



## chinkyjenn

aumelb1 said:


> Mock tests are usually really difficult , so expect higher grades in a real test!! Good luck!!!
> Then boast the score with us!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


I always thought this is the case till I experienced it myself. 

I scored 80 and 90s on my mock test A and B. I was confident but then I failed in the listening (74) and writing (78) during the real test. 



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

desisingh said:


> I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:
> 
> 1st attempt:
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> L - 73
> S - 80
> R - 71
> W - 68
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 84
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> WD - 47
> 
> Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?


If I were you I would focus on my reading, test builders to start with. Their reading section is hard so you can practice here  

As for spelling, try to type difficult words to spell without auto correct.... 

For written discourse, try using linker words such as however, in addition, furthermore, further to this, moreover, firstly, consequently. These will boost your score in WD. You can use these during essay, summarize written text, summarize spoken text. 

As for grammar, pay attention to subject and verb agreement. For example: he sees, they see, she walks, you walk.... Computer have the limited ability to score grammar, but they can easily pick up mistakes in this area. 

For writing,I used the link Zaback provided in earlier post where he shared PTE repeated essay... I read through them....

As for speaking, I failed my first PTE Exam due to my speaking (64). I watched E2 learning webinar where the guy (Jay) said not to speak too fast. So I spoke really slow during my exam, I made sure I pronounced every word clearly but this method doesn't work. My fluency was 55! 
I think this guy was referring to some people who speak too fast. But most of us don't speak too fast! So I would highly suggest to everyone to speak fast but not too fast! 
In terms of describe image, you don't need to try to explain every little bits of the graph. Just pick 2 or 3 trends such as the highest, the lowest and one more trend.
Also you don't need to use fancy words during describe image, as long as you use appropriate words. 
Prior to this, I always try to use words like illustrates, describes and etc.. During my last exam, I used the same introduction template for every describe image and it works. As for my conclusion, what I did is just repeating my introduction. 
Intro: The image shows us ................
Concl: In conclusion / To conclude, the image is showing us .......


----------



## mav7228

desisingh said:


> I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:
> 
> 1st attempt:
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> L - 73
> S - 80
> R - 71
> W - 68
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 84
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> WD - 47
> 
> Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?


Hi I was also thinking of buying another pte scored test as I have already done it once before. Are the scored practice test same or they different?
Thanks


----------



## desisingh

mav7228 said:


> Hi I was also thinking of buying another pte scored test as I have already done it once before. Are the scored practice test same or they different?
> Thanks


They are same. You can try creating another account and then buy a new package that might be different.


----------



## mav7228

ok thank you  Some people say Mock test B is useless because it is easier than mock test A. Is it true?? Cos I scored well in mock Test B after preparing for two weeks. So I am not sure whether my scores improved because Mock B is being easier or its because of the efforts I took for preparing for Mock B.


----------



## desisingh

mav7228 said:


> ok thank you  Some people say Mock test B is useless because it is easier than mock test A. Is it true?? Cos I scored well in mock Test B after preparing for two weeks. So I am not sure whether my scores improved because Mock B is being easier or its because of the efforts I took for preparing for Mock B.


I was also in the same boat and prepared extensively for mock test B. I too felt Mock test B is easier thus thought of giving test A again. I would say evaluate your enabling skills from both the exams and work towards your goal. 

I am pushing myself literally to score 79+ but now dont have the confidence after reattempt at test A.


----------



## desisingh

zaback21 said:


> Try writing on notepad in computer instead of hand which is probably the reason for your low mark in Spelling. Then you can check with MS word for spelling mistakes.
> 
> Also your writing ability needs to improve. Read some good articles and books and learn the flow of writing. This will also subsequently improve your Grammar and overall English.


I am practicing writing in the notepad in computer only. I am usually making 6-7 spelling mistakes in an essay. I also analyzed from last few essays due to the shortage of time I am not reviewing my essay and tend to move forward without reviewing. 

Typically how much time would you suggest for reviewing essay. What are the other writing tasks i should focus on?


----------



## zaback21

desisingh said:


> I am practicing writing in the notepad in computer only. I am usually making 6-7 spelling mistakes in an essay. I also analyzed from last few essays due to the shortage of time I am not reviewing my essay and tend to move forward without reviewing.
> 
> Typically how much time would you suggest for reviewing essay. What are the other writing tasks i should focus on?


Try get the Spelling mistakes to none.

It depends on you. How much would you need ?

Spend more on *Summarise Written Text*,* Summarise Spoken test* in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and *Fill in the Blanks* and *Write From Dictation *in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark).


----------



## prashant.spce

prashant.spce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave my first PTE - A attempt on 28/01/2017.
> 
> Below are my scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 63
> Speaking 61
> Writing 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 41
> Vocabulary 83
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> For Speaking section.
> 
> I followed what others have suggested, like keeping mike just over the nose to avoid the breathing sound, Without any hesitations,pauses, described along with conclusion in almost all the images.
> 
> However, i am pretty sure, i fumbled in the grammatical structure during describe image, retell lecture.
> 
> My question is that, when it is said that content doesn't really matter,especially in case of describe image, does grammar matters in speaking?
> 
> For Listening section,
> 
> I almost ran out of time. spent lot of time in Choose single/multiple and re-order paragraph. In fact i am pretty sure, i did wrong in all the re-order paragraph. it was really pretty tough to even find the first sentence.
> 
> I am planning to give another attempt soon in couple of weeks time.
> Apart from writing, in all the sections, i really need to slog hard and improve in days to come.
> 
> Please any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant



Hi All,

I had taken actual PTE exam on 28/02/2016. Scores above.

Just now done with the Practice test A.

Communicative Skills

Listening 60
Reading 59
Speaking 51
Writing 66


Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 49 
Pronunciation 27 
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 90

Understanding the fact that Test A being on tougher side, still my scores in speaking are worrying me a lot. 

I knew that i messed up in 'Repeat Sentence' (I wasn't able to catch complete sentences except couple and i filled them up with some nonsense :-(), and hence i could understand the points went down there. 

'Speechnotes' app is able to translate my speech almost 80-85% but don't know if during the actual 'Describe Image' if somewhere i am going wrong.

Any one facing such issues with speaking, could please help me with some strategies.

As pointed out by Zaback21, i have gone through some of the videos for pronunciation and Oral Fluency.

Thanks
Prashant


----------



## zaback21

prashant.spce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had taken actual PTE exam on 28/02/2016. Scores above.
> 
> Just now done with the Practice test A.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 59
> Speaking 51
> Writing 66
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Understanding the fact that Test A being on tougher side, still my scores in speaking are worrying me a lot.
> 
> I knew that i messed up in 'Repeat Sentence' (I wasn't able to catch complete sentences except couple and i filled them up with some nonsense :-(), and hence i could understand the points went down there.
> 
> 'Speechnotes' app is able to translate my speech almost 80-85% but don't know if during the actual 'Describe Image' if somewhere i am going wrong.
> 
> Any one facing such issues with speaking, could please help me with some strategies.
> 
> As pointed out by Zaback21, i have gone through some of the videos for pronunciation and Oral Fluency.
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant


The PTE exam mic is more sophisticated than the one in your computer. Hence, your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency marks might be less than the actual exam, but I would still say the marks are on a lower side, not sure if mic is really bad or not.


----------



## asifzia11

Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
Regards,
Asif


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Grammar 67
> Oral fluency 84
> Pronunciation 43
> Spelling 77
> Vocabulary 71
> Written discourse 53





zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral fluency 84
> Pronunciation 43
> 
> Spelling 77
> Vocabulary 71
> Written discourse 53
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to improve your Pronunciation and you can score 65+ on all sections.
> 
> Have a look for Speaking tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969
> 
> For 79+, practice and it will come.
Click to expand...

@zaback just did mock scored test B...my Scores are L50, W68, R44, S10. 

Enabling skills are :
Grammar 65
Oral fluency 10
Pronunciation 10
Spelling 84
Written Discourse 90
Vocabulary 31

Is just got bad ....not like my first actual real PTE-A

Pls advice me....will be rewriting the real test in 3wks time.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> @zaback just did mock scored test B...my Scores are L50, W68, R44, S10.
> 
> Enabling skills are :
> Grammar 65
> Oral fluency 10
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 84
> Written Discourse 90
> Vocabulary 31
> 
> Is just got bad ....not like my first actual real PTE-A
> 
> Pls advice me....will be rewriting the real test in 3wks time.


It seems like a problem with your computer mic. Don't worry too much on it, but practice and record your voice and try see if that sounds like model answers.

Try improve the other 3 sections.


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Regards,
> Asif


What's your occupation code ? Is it 2613 ?


----------



## Excechips

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum. I'm actually want to start preparing for PTE exam and would like achievers here to assist with pte materials or sites where i can get meaningful material to study. 
Also, i will like to know paid materails in pearsonpte is enough for the test.

Thanks you as I await your response.

Regards


----------



## zaback21

Excechips said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm actually want to start preparing for PTE exam and would like achievers here to assist with pte materials or sites where i can get meaningful material to study.
> Also, i will like to know paid materails in pearsonpte is enough for the test.
> 
> Thanks you as I await your response.
> 
> Regards


This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

Finish that thing first, then you can take Test A before exam.


----------



## asifzia11

Yes zackback. Do you have any idea if I can receive any invitation from NSW ? Thanks once again zackback


----------



## Excechips

Finish that thing first, then you can take Test A before exam.[/quote]


Thanks so much for the link. Alredy going over them.

Regards


----------



## Nicusha

desisingh said:


> I am pretty much disappointed at my second attempt at mock test A. I did not see much improvement except the speaking section. Below are my scores in 2 attempts at mock test A:
> 
> 1st attempt:
> L - 70
> S - 67
> R - 66
> W - 69
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 59
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 60
> WD - 47
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> L - 73
> S - 80
> R - 71
> W - 68
> 
> Enabling scores are
> Grammer - 67
> OF - 66
> PRON - 84
> Spell - 38
> Vocabulary - 72
> WD - 47
> 
> Clearly i am lacking in reading and writing for 79+. My exam is on 27 Feb. Any tips where i can improve and what i can focus on the last day tomorrow?


Hi desisingh
How have you improved your Pronunciation to 84?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Nicusha

chinkyjenn said:


> If I were you I would focus on my reading, test builders to start with. Their reading section is hard so you can practice here
> 
> As for spelling, try to type difficult words to spell without auto correct....
> 
> For written discourse, try using linker words such as however, in addition, furthermore, further to this, moreover, firstly, consequently. These will boost your score in WD. You can use these during essay, summarize written text, summarize spoken text.
> 
> As for grammar, pay attention to subject and verb agreement. For example: he sees, they see, she walks, you walk.... Computer have the limited ability to score grammar, but they can easily pick up mistakes in this area.
> 
> For writing,I used the link Zaback provided in earlier post where he shared PTE repeated essay... I read through them....
> 
> As for speaking, I failed my first PTE Exam due to my speaking (64). I watched E2 learning webinar where the guy (Jay) said not to speak too fast. So I spoke really slow during my exam, I made sure I pronounced every word clearly but this method doesn't work. My fluency was 55!
> I think this guy was referring to some people who speak too fast. But most of us don't speak too fast! So I would highly suggest to everyone to speak fast but not too fast!
> In terms of describe image, you don't need to try to explain every little bits of the graph. Just pick 2 or 3 trends such as the highest, the lowest and one more trend.
> Also you don't need to use fancy words during describe image, as long as you use appropriate words.
> Prior to this, I always try to use words like illustrates, describes and etc.. During my last exam, I used the same introduction template for every describe image and it works. As for my conclusion, what I did is just repeating my introduction.
> Intro: The image shows us ................
> Concl: In conclusion / To conclude, the image is showing us .......




Hi chinkyjenn
What were your pronunciation scores?
How did you improve your pronunciation and OF?
Thankyou


----------



## jai-boy

whats the overall target you are trying to achieve?, seems you acquired 65+ which is equal to IELTS band 7.


----------



## chinkyjenn

Nicusha said:


> Hi chinkyjenn
> What were your pronunciation scores?
> How did you improve your pronunciation and OF?
> Thankyou


My enabling skills are below: 
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 87
Spelling 90
Vocab 82
Written Discourse 90

Prior to this my oral fluency was 52 and pronunciation 72 -- this is when I listened to E2 Describe Image Webinar. I spoke really slow and tried to pronounce every word correctly but see it didn't work for me. 

What I did on my last test was simply speak faster and no hesitation. I did lots of practice too..

To improve your fluency score: 
- you need to speak fast
- no hesitation
In order to achieve the above, you guys will need to simplify things. 
When you see the image, don't try to over analyze. Just pick 2-3 trends, whatever comes up in your mind will do. 
I would also suggest to have a template ready to start your sentences such as: 
The image is showing us..... 
So that you can use the available time to focus on finding 2-3 trends hence minimizing the umm and err... 

Hope that helps  Best of luck!


----------



## zaback21

asifzia11 said:


> Yes zackback. Do you have any idea if I can receive any invitation from NSW ? Thanks once again zackback


Well it's difficult to say. If you have Superior English you might have a chance, but first all the 65 pointers needs to clear out.


----------



## prashant.spce

chinkyjenn said:


> My enabling skills are below:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 82
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Prior to this my oral fluency was 52 and pronunciation 72 -- this is when I listened to E2 Describe Image Webinar. I spoke really slow and tried to pronounce every word correctly but see it didn't work for me.
> 
> What I did on my last test was simply speak faster and no hesitation. I did lots of practice too..
> 
> To improve your fluency score:
> - you need to speak fast
> - no hesitation
> In order to achieve the above, you guys will need to simplify things.
> When you see the image, don't try to over analyze. Just pick 2-3 trends, whatever comes up in your mind will do.
> I would also suggest to have a template ready to start your sentences such as:
> The image is showing us.....
> So that you can use the available time to focus on finding 2-3 trends hence minimizing the umm and err...
> 
> Hope that helps  Best of luck!


Thanks chinkyjenn for the pointers. Will definitely keep these points in my mind and practice accordingly.

Unfortunately unlike other sections, where we can check where did we go wrong, in speaking, we don't have that kind of a check to ensure that we have really improved our Oral Fluency and Pronunciation.

Speechnotes seems to work for me,however it doesn't test OF and Prncn.

Do you know if there is any online software which can test both of these enabling skills?


----------



## prashant.spce

chinkyjenn said:


> My enabling skills are below:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 82
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Prior to this my oral fluency was 52 and pronunciation 72 -- this is when I listened to E2 Describe Image Webinar. I spoke really slow and tried to pronounce every word correctly but see it didn't work for me.
> 
> What I did on my last test was simply speak faster and no hesitation. I did lots of practice too..
> 
> To improve your fluency score:
> - you need to speak fast
> - no hesitation
> In order to achieve the above, you guys will need to simplify things.
> When you see the image, don't try to over analyze. Just pick 2-3 trends, whatever comes up in your mind will do.
> I would also suggest to have a template ready to start your sentences such as:
> The image is showing us.....
> So that you can use the available time to focus on finding 2-3 trends hence minimizing the umm and err...
> 
> Hope that helps  Best of luck!


Thanks chinkyjenn for the pointers. Will definitely keep these points in my mind and practice accordingly.

Unfortunately unlike other sections, where we can check where did we go wrong, in speaking, we don't have that kind of a check to ensure that we have really improved our Oral Fluency and Pronunciation.

Speechnotes seems to work for me,however it doesn't test OF and Prncn.

Do you know if there is any online software which can test both of these enabling skills as close to PTE software?


----------



## ganesh.eng

Hi guys!

I am finding difficulty in repeat sentences and write from dictation question types. I have found a method which works for me to remember the sentence in dictation by repeating them loudly till i finish writing down them on my notebook. But I need a method for repeat sentence question type to remember the sentences.


----------



## chinkyjenn

prashant.spce said:


> Thanks chinkyjenn for the pointers. Will definitely keep these points in my mind and practice accordingly.
> 
> Unfortunately unlike other sections, where we can check where did we go wrong, in speaking, we don't have that kind of a check to ensure that we have really improved our Oral Fluency and Pronunciation.
> 
> Speechnotes seems to work for me,however it doesn't test OF and Prncn.
> 
> Do you know if there is any online software which can test both of these enabling skills as close to PTE software?


Hi, 

I have an android phone so I downloaded 'voice recorder'
So what I did was, I recorded myself when I was practising and then listened to it. 

You could also buy mock test A and B from pearson website. They would give you score report as the original test. So you would know your enabling skills score as well.


----------



## prashant.spce

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an android phone so I downloaded 'voice recorder'
> So what I did was, I recorded myself when I was practising and then listened to it.
> 
> You could also buy mock test A and B from pearson website. They would give you score report as the original test. So you would know your enabling skills score as well.


Hi,

I have already bought both the practice tests.

Took Test A yesterday. Below are my scores.

Communicative Skills

Listening 60
Reading 59
Speaking 51
Writing 66


Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 49 
Pronunciation 27 
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 90

Unfortunately, i am still lagging in Speaking (OF and Pronunciation).
I actually couldn't understand most of the repeat sentences (except couple of them), where i filled the words which i did not undestand with 'some weird' words, which actually might have resulted in -ve score in pronunciation since my spoken words wouldn't have matched with the ones spoken from actual repeat sentences.


I have a question for repeat sentences part.

In case,if we don't get what the speaker is saying (some words or entire sentences), then what should be our strategy to have lesser impact on our OF and Pronunciation scores.

Should we be filling the unheard/doubtful words with some thing relevant and continue, or like PTE official has mentioned to 'speak the words in correct order' (meaning exclude the unheard/doubtful words and just say the remaining words in correct order).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jakin

prashant.spce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already bought both the practice tests.
> 
> Took Test A yesterday. Below are my scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 59
> Speaking 51
> Writing 66
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Unfortunately, i am still lagging in Speaking (OF and Pronunciation).
> I actually couldn't understand most of the repeat sentences (except couple of them), where i filled the words which i did not undestand with 'some weird' words, which actually might have resulted in -ve score in pronunciation since my spoken words wouldn't have matched with the ones spoken from actual repeat sentences.
> 
> 
> I have a question for repeat sentences part.
> 
> In case,if we don't get what the speaker is saying (some words or entire sentences), then what should be our strategy to have lesser impact on our OF and Pronunciation scores.
> 
> Should we be filling the unheard/doubtful words with some thing relevant and continue, or like PTE official has mentioned to 'speak the words in correct order' (meaning exclude the unheard/doubtful words and just say the remaining words in correct order).
> 
> Thanks in advance


Try to speak as many words as you listen. If you look at the marking scheme, you will get 2 marks for speaking at least 50% word. There's a mark for pronunciation and fluency too, which affects your overall marking of repeat sentence to an extent.


----------



## biggy85

prashant.spce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already bought both the practice tests.
> 
> Took Test A yesterday. Below are my scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 59
> Speaking 51
> Writing 66
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Unfortunately, i am still lagging in Speaking (OF and Pronunciation).
> I actually couldn't understand most of the repeat sentences (except couple of them), where i filled the words which i did not undestand with 'some weird' words, which actually might have resulted in -ve score in pronunciation since my spoken words wouldn't have matched with the ones spoken from actual repeat sentences.
> 
> 
> I have a question for repeat sentences part.
> 
> In case,if we don't get what the speaker is saying (some words or entire sentences), then what should be our strategy to have lesser impact on our OF and Pronunciation scores.
> 
> Should we be filling the unheard/doubtful words with some thing relevant and continue, or like PTE official has mentioned to 'speak the words in correct order' (meaning exclude the unheard/doubtful words and just say the remaining words in correct order).
> 
> Thanks in advance


For repeat sentences - Try and repeat the first 3-4 words in your head as the clip is running, and then continue listening to the last 3-5 words. The reason being, our mind caches the last few words relatively easy as it occurred seconds ago. The struggle is to remember the first few words, and hence the "repeat in your head" exercise as it will keep it fresh for you to recollect and speak out the sentence.

This can differ from one person to another, and I can confidently say this because it worked for me. Give it a try. It all boils down to practice, so don't give up. You can tame your mind to do what you want it to do. Stay calm, and you will do good.


----------



## Sammani

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am finding difficulty in repeat sentences and write from dictation question types. I have found a method which works for me to remember the sentence in dictation by repeating them loudly till i finish writing down them on my notebook. But I need a method for repeat sentence question type to remember the sentences.



Hello brother,,, i was practicing by writing the first letter of the word while listening. then it is easier to memorize... give it a try..


----------



## mandy2137

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am finding difficulty in repeat sentences and write from dictation question types. I have found a method which works for me to remember the sentence in dictation by repeating them loudly till i finish writing down them on my notebook. But I need a method for repeat sentence question type to remember the sentences.


You must try this:

English with Audio and Japanese Translations #58

It will help you.


----------



## prashant.spce

Jakin said:


> Try to speak as many words as you listen. If you look at the marking scheme, you will get 2 marks for speaking at least 50% word. There's a mark for pronunciation and fluency too, which affects your overall marking of repeat sentence to an extent.


Thanks Jakin. Noted


----------



## prashant.spce

biggy85 said:


> For repeat sentences - Try and repeat the first 3-4 words in your head as the clip is running, and then continue listening to the last 3-5 words. The reason being, our mind caches the last few words relatively easy as it occurred seconds ago. The struggle is to remember the first few words, and hence the "repeat in your head" exercise as it will keep it fresh for you to recollect and speak out the sentence.
> 
> This can differ from one person to another, and I can confidently say this because it worked for me. Give it a try. It all boils down to practice, so don't give up. You can tame your mind to do what you want it to do. Stay calm, and you will do good.


Thanks biggy85 for the tips.

However my problem is more of understanding than losing the track of the sentence.

Sometimes.. i just can't follow what the speaker is saying. and once i miss the initial word, it becomes very difficult to repeat the whole sentence. i.e. i dont forget them,rather unable to understand them. May be i need to work on my listening ability.


----------



## ganesh.eng

mandy2137 said:


> You must try this:
> 
> English with Audio and Japanese Translations #58
> 
> It will help you.


Appreciated 
But but could not play the audio


----------



## ganesh.eng

Sammani said:


> Hello brother,,, i was practicing by writing the first letter of the word while listening. then it is easier to memorize... give it a try..


I tried this method it didnt work out for me :confused2:


----------



## reubensmummy

Can anybody guide me on the marking for reading section. I am worried I will fail this section. I am fluent English speaker from uk however the language is very hard and not everyday spoken words. I am struggling to even get 50% correct in sample questions. I will do mock test on Friday. I have sat ielts test twice and only score 6.5 in reading, high scores in L,S,W so no worries there. I dont know how to improve. My pte-a test in 6th march

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

prashant.spce said:


> Thanks biggy85 for the tips.
> 
> However my problem is more of understanding than losing the track of the sentence.
> 
> Sometimes.. i just can't follow what the speaker is saying. and once i miss the initial word, it becomes very difficult to repeat the whole sentence. i.e. i dont forget them,rather unable to understand them. May be i need to work on my listening ability.


When you say, "i don't forget them" - do you mean you are able to recollect the words. This should be fine to crack the section. 

If you are having trouble in understanding the speaker's accent - Try to listen to as many clips as possible. Repeat, repeat and repeat. The accent from what I understand is more or less neutral.


----------



## DN7C

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am finding difficulty in repeat sentences and write from dictation question types. I have found a method which works for me to remember the sentence in dictation by repeating them loudly till i finish writing down them on my notebook. But I need a method for repeat sentence question type to remember the sentences.


Hey brother,
Yes repeat sentence and write from dictation questions are quite challenging.
Personally, I couldn't find any tricks to tackle these questions.

For repeat sentence, if you didn't hear the exact words or phrase, you could try telling something similar and rhyming.

For write from dictation, you could write the first few letters of the words you hear and complete the sentence later by finishing the words as you heard them. Also, you could use your knowledge in English, Grammar, Vocabulary to fill them up.


----------



## desisingh

Nicusha said:


> Hi desisingh
> How have you improved your Pronunciation to 84?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Well i did not work at all on my pronunciation. It was just that i attempted the test with the headset second time so i guess i was more clear to the computer this time:eyebrows:


----------



## Excechips

Hello All,

Please, Im preparing for my PTE-A exam and would like to know if it is compulsory for my spouse to write the exam as well.

I'm targetting Independent sub-class 189.

Please, I will be waiting for your response.

Regards


----------



## Jakin

Excechips said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please, Im preparing for my PTE-A exam and would like to know if it is compulsory for my spouse to write the exam as well.
> 
> I'm targetting Independent sub-class 189.
> 
> Please, I will be waiting for your response.
> 
> Regards


If your wife meets the functional english requirement, then she would be exempted from the fees, which is around 5000 aud. 
Requirements for the Functional english are :
1. Ielts 4.5 in all band/ PTE academic 30 in all the foure components.
2. If she completed a degree, or higher from a university where all the instruction were given in english.
3. 5 years of secondary education, where all the instructions were given in english.

You can find more on here: 
http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With all your help and guidance, I was able to complete PTE exam yesterday with 65 points.Missed 79 points by a whisker.My scores in each module below :
> Speaking :82
> Writing : 82
> Reading : 78
> Listening : 76
> Overall : 79
> 
> Age : 30 pts
> Work Experince : 10 pts
> PTE : 10 pts
> Educational Qualification : 15 pts
> Total : 65 pts
> 
> I want to file an EOI on March 1st.I have few questions,could you please help me answering those :
> 
> 1) My job code is 261313, is my score on par to get an invitation for my job code ?
> 2) If I submit an EOI now with 65 points, can I update that EOI in future for any changes?
> 3) Can I file multiple EOI's one for each state VIC and NSW?
> 4) What are my chances of getting a 189 invitation with my points and job code?What is the current trend?
> 5) What are my chances for state sponsorship from both VIC and NSW?What is the current trend?
> 6) What do 'Visa date of effect' mean? For occupation code 2613 the Visa date of effect is '14/07/2016 12:06 pm'. What to imply from that?
> 7) Do I need to attempt PTE again for 79+, to push my case with 75 points ? Or for now is 65 points enough?
> 
> Please help me understand the above questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


Hi Mannath, 

First of all Congratz.. 

Now coming to EOI, yes with 65 points, you will get an invitation under 2613 category. Although, you have to wait sometime. Current wait time for 65 pointers is about 45 days. To be precise, in last round on 15thfeb2017, 65 pointers were invited till 3rdJan2017. So I would suggest you to file your EOI for 189 asap. You should get your invite in 4th or 5th round from now. 

If you do not want to wait, you can try for 79+ and with those points, its certain that you will get the invite in the next round itself. 

And yes you can update your EOI anytime (until it gets freezed, following an invitation). Make sure whatever you mention in your EOI, is true.

So file your EOI for 189, and meanwhile if you are able to excel in your language test further, you can update the same EOI.

For state sponsorship, VIC is closed till June, and for NSW with 65 points, you will get very very soon. But state sponsorship comes with a rider, that you have to spend initial 2 years in the same state. So, if I were you, I would have happily waited for 45-50 days to get a much bigger reward (189).

HTH.


----------



## Excechips

Jakin said:


> If your wife meets the functional english requirement, then she would be exempted from the fees, which is around 5000 aud.
> Requirements for the Functional english are :
> 1. Ielts 4.5 in all band/ PTE academic 30 in all the foure components.
> 2. If she completed a degree, or higher from a university where all the instruction were given in english.
> 3. 5 years of secondary education, where all the instructions were given in english.
> 
> You can find more on here:
> ]How can I prove I have functional English?[/url]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.

Really helpful.


----------



## Nicusha

chinkyjenn said:


> My enabling skills are below:
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 82
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Prior to this my oral fluency was 52 and pronunciation 72 -- this is when I listened to E2 Describe Image Webinar. I spoke really slow and tried to pronounce every word correctly but see it didn't work for me.
> 
> What I did on my last test was simply speak faster and no hesitation. I did lots of practice too..
> 
> To improve your fluency score:
> - you need to speak fast
> - no hesitation
> In order to achieve the above, you guys will need to simplify things.
> When you see the image, don't try to over analyze. Just pick 2-3 trends, whatever comes up in your mind will do.
> I would also suggest to have a template ready to start your sentences such as:
> The image is showing us.....
> So that you can use the available time to focus on finding 2-3 trends hence minimizing the umm and err...
> 
> Hope that helps  Best of luck!


chinkyjenn
thank you for sharing


----------



## ganesh.eng

DN7C said:


> Hey brother,
> Yes repeat sentence and write from dictation questions are quite challenging.
> Personally, I couldn't find any tricks to tackle these questions.
> 
> For repeat sentence, if you didn't hear the exact words or phrase, you could try telling something similar and rhyming.
> 
> For write from dictation, you could write the first few letters of the words you hear and complete the sentence later by finishing the words as you heard them. Also, you could use your knowledge in English, Grammar, Vocabulary to fill them up.


Thanx buddy

I will practice more on repeat sentences and train my brain to remember the words. In the case i could not remember them, I will use rhyming words as you suggest. 

For Dictation, repeating the sentence loudly and as quickly as possible when audio finishes, helps me to remember the sentence until I finish writing them on my notebook.


----------



## Mannath

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Mannath,
> 
> First of all Congratz..
> 
> Now coming to EOI, yes with 65 points, you will get an invitation under 2613 category. Although, you have to wait sometime. Current wait time for 65 pointers is about 45 days. To be precise, in last round on 15thfeb2017, 65 pointers were invited till 3rdJan2017. So I would suggest you to file your EOI for 189 asap. You should get your invite in 4th or 5th round from now.
> 
> If you do not want to wait, you can try for 79+ and with those points, its certain that you will get the invite in the next round itself.
> 
> And yes you can update your EOI anytime (until it gets freezed, following an invitation). Make sure whatever you mention in your EOI, is true.
> 
> So file your EOI for 189, and meanwhile if you are able to excel in your language test further, you can update the same EOI.
> 
> For state sponsorship, VIC is closed till June, and for NSW with 65 points, you will get very very soon. But state sponsorship comes with a rider, that you have to spend initial 2 years in the same state. So, if I were you, I would have happily waited for 45-50 days to get a much bigger reward (189).
> 
> HTH.


Thank you sumitgupta for the reply.

So, does it mean that for now I can submit EOI only for 189.And may be if it getting delayed too much I can any time go and update EOI for 190,right.I am asking this because,if I submit EOI for 190 and got the invitation very quickly and did not accept the invitation waiting for 189, I cannot receive the invitation for 190 is future also right.Please clarfy
Also, you mentioned 2613 is freezed in VIC until June, from that can we presume that there are less 2613 code jobs in VIC,or it is not all related to VIC restricting 2613 codes until June. 

Thanx much,
Pradeep


----------



## sumitgupta22

Mannath said:


> Thank you sumitgupta for the reply.
> 
> So, does it mean that for now I can submit EOI only for 189.And may be if it getting delayed too much I can any time go and update EOI for 190,right.I am asking this because,if I submit EOI for 190 and got the invitation very quickly and did not accept the invitation waiting for 189, I cannot receive the invitation for 190 is future also right.Please clarfy
> Also, you mentioned 2613 is freezed in VIC until June, from that can we presume that there are less 2613 code jobs in VIC,or it is not all related to VIC restricting 2613 codes until June.
> 
> Thanx much,
> Pradeep


Yes, you can submit your EOI for 189 now. For 190, you can create separate EOI anytime.

Victoria has already released enough invitations in this year for ICT categories. Hence, they will be now open next financial year, i.e. July'17 only.

But, why are even looking for that option? You are certainly going to get invite under 189. But for that first you have to file the EOI. Don't delay it. Every day, every hour, every minute matters, because for 65 pointers ranking is based on the DOE (Date of Expression of Interest). If I were you, I would have submitted my EOI within few hours of getting the PTE results. 

PS: I hope you have already completed the assessment from ACS.


----------



## Jazbekhu

chinkyjenn said:


> Guys!!! I just got my result this morning I passed my pte!!! Thank you so much especially to Zaback!
> 
> I got
> S: 90
> L: 83
> R: 90
> W: 89
> 
> For speaking- very important to be fluent! and it doesn't matter if your grammar is not right or if your content is a bit off. as long as you speak with no hesitation and quite fast- you will get a good score. Try to finish your sentences before the time ends otherwise they will score down your grammar for the unfinished sentence.
> 
> Listening- This one is always my weakest point.
> Write from dictation: I usually write down the beginning of the letter of each word- this helps me as I am not very good at memorising sentences.
> 
> Writing-
> I took the test yesterday and my essay topic was about travelling, whether it is important for students or not.
> Read a lot of essay topics and just try to get the ideas
> 
> Reading- practice, especially from test builder because their reading is a bit more difficult than others.
> 
> Let me know if any of you need help!



Please share ur strategies and tips to get 79+ in the test


----------



## Jazbekhu

J J M said:


> Wrote my PTE last Saturday on the 18th. I made a few mistakes during the test and honestly wasn't expecting a 79+ score in all the sections (which is what I wanted).
> However, I literally would never have expected my score.
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90 :O
> 
> I took almost a month and a half for preparation for this, including purchasing the Gold Kit from the Pearson website and a scored mock test from another site.
> 
> For resources, I used the videos and webinars posted by E2language on youtube. In my experience, the test is actually really simple to score good marks if you have the right methods and practice. I have a fair idea on how to approach each question.



From which site u purchased ur mock tests????


----------



## zaback21

Jazbekhu said:


> From which site u purchased ur mock tests????


The Official Test is here. Buy only Test A. https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## Excechips

zaback21 said:


> The Official Test is here. Buy only Test A. ]


Hello All/ Jazbekhu,

Please, could you give me a rough time-estimate it takes EA to assess profile for Engineering Technologist. Someone told sometimes ago that it takes months for them to attend to Engineering Technologist assessment.

Could you or anyone that have been assessed for Engineering Technologist gives a rough time estimate. My job description fall in between EA and ACS assessment but what to be enlighten the best to approach based on time and other factors.

Thank you as I await (a) response(s).

Regards


----------



## zaback21

Excechips said:


> Hello All/ Jazbekhu,
> 
> Please, could you give me a rough time-estimate it takes EA to assess profile for Engineering Technologist. Someone told sometimes ago that it takes months for them to attend to Engineering Technologist assessment.
> 
> Could you or anyone that have been assessed for Engineering Technologist gives a rough time estimate. My job description fall in between EA and ACS assessment but what to be enlighten the best to approach based on time and other factors.
> 
> Thank you as I await (a) response(s).
> 
> Regards


If your degree is Accord and you are only assessing your degree, then whatever time it takes to open your file.

I got mine in 18 days in Fast Track. On 18 th day, they opened my file and gave me the degree assessment within minutes, as there is nothing to verify or analyse.

If non accord, it takes time. Also for work experience, PhD, they take time.

With Fast Track = max of 38 days to open + Processing Time

With normal mode = 4-5 months to open + Processing Time


----------



## chinkyjenn

Jazbekhu said:


> Please share ur strategies and tips to get 79+ in the test


Have you taken pte before? If so what was your score? 

If not, i would suggest you to familiarize yourself with pte exam structure and the marking criteria. And then practice =) 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

Hi guys, 

Does anyone know that whether the same machine is scoring the mock test and real exam? because, if the machine is same, we should expect the same score for writing right?


----------



## desisingh

Hello Expatians,

Finally i gave my PTE yesterday and got my desire scores as below. Thanks to this superb community for the valuable tips and feedback:
Listening : 83
Speaking : 80
Reading : 79
Writing : 88

I could have missed by a whisker in reading as i did last 3 questions (1 re-order, 2 Multiple Single Answer) in a hurry.

Now points are as below:
Age : 25
Qualification : 15
Experience : 15
PTE : 20
Total : 75

I am applying for 261112 System Analyst. I am yet to file my EOI and want to know since march will be the last rounds before 2611 reaches ceiling. Is it possible to get the invite in march rounds?


----------



## zaback21

desisingh said:


> Hello Expatians,
> 
> Finally i gave my PTE yesterday and got my desire scores as below. Thanks to this superb community for the valuable tips and feedback:
> Listening : 83
> Speaking : 80
> Reading : 79
> Writing : 88
> 
> I could have missed by a whisker in reading as i did last 3 questions (1 re-order, 2 Multiple Single Answer) in a hurry.
> 
> Now points are as below:
> Age : 25
> Qualification : 15
> Experience : 15
> PTE : 20
> Total : 75
> 
> I am applying for 261112 System Analyst. I am yet to file my EOI and want to know since march will be the last rounds before 2611 reaches ceiling. Is it possible to get the invite in march rounds?


It's confirmed till 12 April and may go till 26 April. 

Now why didn't you applied before tonight ? You could have gotten the invite like 50 mins ago. Are you delaying the invite or something ?


----------



## varununi7

Need urgent help with oral fluency

My latest PTE scores are 80,75,86,87. My OF and Pronunciation scores are 68 and 76. 

I need to improve my OF and get that 79 in speaking. Any tips from superior English scorers, pls for heaven's sake help.

This is my third attempt at pte now. Booked the fourth one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

varununi7 said:


> Need urgent help with oral fluency
> 
> My latest PTE scores are 80,75,86,87. My OF and Pronunciation scores are 68 and 76.
> 
> I need to improve my OF and get that 79 in speaking. Any tips from superior English scorers, pls for heaven's sake help.
> 
> This is my third attempt at pte now. Booked the fourth one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## varununi7

zaback21 said:


> This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801




Thank you, will go through this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

Hi guy's, yesterday I took my 3rd attempt pte exam in Kolkata. During re-tell lecture my screen went vanished and I got fixed it by the exam centre only after I missed my 2 retell lecture and the whole short questions' module. I got nervous about my rest of exam module. The centre had raised a token for me and provided me with a phone of customer care pte number. I called them reffering my token I'd raised by PTE exam centre. They told me to wait for 3 days as they want to carry on some investigation from their end. My report is not yet available in the PTE portal.Please advise me guy's what should I do now? Have anyone gone through this situation yet? I need your help eagerly, bro!


----------



## zaback21

sursrk said:


> Hi guy's, yesterday I took my 3rd attempt pte exam in Kolkata. During re-tell lecture my screen went vanished and I got fixed it by the exam centre only after I missed my 2 retell lecture and the whole short questions' module. I got nervous about my rest of exam module. The centre had raised a token for me and provided me with a phone of customer care pte number. I called them reffering my token I'd raised by PTE exam centre. They told me to wait for 3 days as they want to carry on some investigation from their end. My report is not yet available in the PTE portal.Please advise me guy's what should I do now? Have anyone gone through this situation yet? I need your help eagerly, bro!


This thing happens. You need to wait 5 working days (or about 7 days). You can then email PTE.


----------



## sumitgupta22

desisingh said:


> Hello Expatians,
> 
> Finally i gave my PTE yesterday and got my desire scores as below. Thanks to this superb community for the valuable tips and feedback:
> Listening : 83
> Speaking : 80
> Reading : 79
> Writing : 88
> 
> I could have missed by a whisker in reading as i did last 3 questions (1 re-order, 2 Multiple Single Answer) in a hurry.
> 
> Now points are as below:
> Age : 25
> Qualification : 15
> Experience : 15
> PTE : 20
> Total : 75
> 
> I am applying for 261112 System Analyst. I am yet to file my EOI and want to know since march will be the last rounds before 2611 reaches ceiling. Is it possible to get the invite in march rounds?


Apply now and you will get your invite on 15th March


----------



## kinnu369

*Thanks a lot Expatians *

Dear all,

I have finally got the required scores as below after 2 IELTS failures and i would like to thank all for your valuable suggestions

Best other sources are : 

Videos by Navjot Brar and Jay (E2 Language)
Ryan Videos for Essay writing (I found his essay writing style is unique among all)

IELTS 1st attempt : L : 7
R: 6
W: 6
S: 7.5

IELTS 2nd attempt : L : 8.5
R: 7
W: 6
S: 6.5

PTE 1st attempt : L: 72
R: 72
W: 74
S: 72

All the best


----------



## zaback21

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have finally got the required scores as below after 2 IELTS failures and i would like to thank all for your valuable suggestions
> 
> Best other sources are :
> 
> Videos by Navjot Brar and Jay (E2 Language)
> Ryan Videos for Essay writing (I found his essay writing style is unique among all)
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt : L : 7
> R: 6
> W: 6
> S: 7.5
> 
> IELTS 2nd attempt : L : 8.5
> R: 7
> W: 6
> S: 6.5
> 
> PTE 1st attempt : L: 72
> R: 72
> W: 74
> S: 72
> 
> All the best


Congrats !


----------



## Mannath

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes, you can submit your EOI for 189 now. For 190, you can create separate EOI anytime.
> 
> Victoria has already released enough invitations in this year for ICT categories. Hence, they will be now open next financial year, i.e. July'17 only.
> 
> But, why are even looking for that option? You are certainly going to get invite under 189. But for that first you have to file the EOI. Don't delay it. Every day, every hour, every minute matters, because for 65 pointers ranking is based on the DOE (Date of Expression of Interest). If I were you, I would have submitted my EOI within few hours of getting the PTE results.
> 
> PS: I hope you have already completed the assessment from ACS.


Thank you Sumit for the clarifications. I've submitted by EOI,what would be my next steps?Waiting for the invite!!


----------



## Jazbekhu

zaback21 said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> From which site u purchased ur mock tests????
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Test is here. Buy only Test A. https://ptepractice.com/
Click to expand...


But u mentioned about other mock tests also!
What were that???


----------



## sumitgupta22

Mannath said:


> Thank you Sumit for the clarifications. I've submitted by EOI,what would be my next steps?Waiting for the invite!!


Yes. Good news for you is that there was a bulk invite yesterday, which cleared backlog of 25 days. Now, DOE stands at 29.01.2017 for 2613xx. So you can expect your invite in last round of March or 1st round of April ie 29.3.17 or 12.04.17.

Meanwhile you can prepare your documents.

HTH.


----------



## Jazbekhu

chinkyjenn said:


> Jazbekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share ur strategies and tips to get 79+ in the test
> 
> 
> 
> Have you taken pte before? If so what was your score?
> 
> If not, i would suggest you to familiarize yourself with pte exam structure and the marking criteria. And then practice =)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi dear


I took this exam for 5 times

In my 1st attempt, I lacked by 1 mark in WRITING (64 marks) and scored 65+ in all sections with 72 marks in speaking

After that, in all attempts (2,3,4,5)
My speaking scores went down to (50's) and that affected my listening score. However, marks in writing remained consistent to 72 (or 71)

So please share some tips so that i can also get 65+ marks in each section

Note: in first attempt i got 48 marks in pronunciation and that too fell down to 30's in all other attempts

Also suggest me how can i improve marks in pronunciation


----------



## DammyK

*congrats*



kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have finally got the required scores as below after 2 IELTS failures and i would like to thank all for your valuable suggestions
> 
> Best other sources are :
> 
> Videos by Navjot Brar and Jay (E2 Language)
> Ryan Videos for Essay writing (I found his essay writing style is unique among all)
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt : L : 7
> R: 6
> W: 6
> S: 7.5
> 
> IELTS 2nd attempt : L : 8.5
> R: 7
> W: 6
> S: 6.5
> 
> PTE 1st attempt : L: 72
> R: 72
> W: 74
> S: 72
> 
> All the best


Congratulations and all the best !!!


----------



## Mannath

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes. Good news for you is that there was a bulk invite yesterday, which cleared backlog of 25 days. Now, DOE stands at 29.01.2017 for 2613xx. So you can expect your invite in last round of March or 1st round of April ie 29.3.17 or 12.04.17.
> 
> Meanwhile you can prepare your documents.
> 
> HTH.


Hi Sumit,

I too heard about the bulk invite, however I could see that https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil# is still showing the details of last round i.e Feb 15,2017. Where can I get the info about the latest round invitation details.

Thank you


----------



## Excechips

zaback21 said:


> It's confirmed till 12 April and may go till 26 April.
> 
> Now why didn't you applied before tonight ? You could have gotten the invite like 50 mins ago. Are you delaying the invite or something ?



Well done. This is nice.


----------



## aumelb1

Mannath said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> I too heard about the bulk invite, however I could see that https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil# is still showing the details of last round i.e Feb 15,2017. Where can I get the info about the latest round invitation details.
> 
> Thank you


The site is updated 2-3 days after the invitation day, so relax and enjoy life


----------



## nagica22

Hi gents,

Preparation to take PTE exam is ongoing, should i send my docs (Certificates, CV...) to be attested or shall i wait until i clear the test.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## DN7C

aumelb1 said:


> The site is updated 2-3 days after the invitation day, so relax and enjoy life


Sometimes it takes up to 7 days to update the site.


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> I too heard about the bulk invite, however I could see that https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil# is still showing the details of last round i.e Feb 15,2017. Where can I get the info about the latest round invitation details.
> 
> Thank you





aumelb1 said:


> The site is updated 2-3 days after the invitation day, so relax and enjoy life


Well it does take 7 days on average. So, check again next Wednesday. Sometimes you get it in 6 days on Tuesday , sometimes not till Friday.


----------



## Ram2409

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes. Good news for you is that there was a bulk invite yesterday, which cleared backlog of 25 days. Now, DOE stands at 29.01.2017 for 2613xx. So you can expect your invite in last round of March or 1st round of April ie 29.3.17 or 12.04.17.
> 
> Meanwhile you can prepare your documents.
> 
> HTH.


Where is the clearing stands for system analyst role 261112 - this had a big gap of 6-7 months the last time that i saw.


----------



## J J M

Jazbekhu said:


> But u mentioned about other mock tests also!
> What were that???


ptemocktest.com/

Don't know about the accuracy of the scoring system, and how close it is to the actual PTE scoring algorithm, but I found the Speaking evaluation to be fairly close to how the real PTE is scored (looking at how my actual exam was scored).

The scored tests are not that expensive too.


----------



## Mannath

zaback21 said:


> Well it does take 7 days on average. So, check again next Wednesday. Sometimes you get it in 6 days on Tuesday , sometimes not till Friday.


Thank you. Then, what is the source from which you guys are telling that invitations were sent for 2613 code for candidates with Date of effect of Jan 29,2017?

Also, have a question regarding partner work- Do they need to have skill assessment done to start working there ? Please suggest.

One more question - In the EOI, there are two separate questions- 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? I have selected YES as my wife and kid would be coming and would include them.
2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? I have selected YES as my wife and kid would be coming and would include them.

Please confirm if I have selected correct option.


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Thank you. Then, what is the source from which you guys are telling that invitations were sent for 2613 code for candidates with Date of effect of Jan 29,2017?


From this board and other sources where people said they got invited while they applied on 29 Jan.



> Also, have a question regarding partner work- Do they need to have skill assessment done to start working there ? Please suggest.


Your partner don't need skill assessment done to work in Australia unless the company wants it. But your partner will need it done if you are claiming 5 spouse points from her.


> One more question - In the EOI, there are two separate questions- 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? I have selected YES as my wife and kid would be coming and would include them.


That's correct.



> 2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? I have selected YES as my wife and kid would be coming and would include them.
> 
> Please confirm if I have selected correct option.



That's correct.


----------



## Radhesh

Jazbekhu said:


> So please share some tips so that i can also get 65+ marks in each section
> 
> Note: in first attempt i got 48 marks in pronunciation and that too fell down to 30's in all other attempts
> 
> Also suggest me how can i improve marks in pronunciation


I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.

A good exercise you can do is to record yourself while you speak (describe images, retell lectures,…) You would be surprise how your speech sounds. Not smooth, hesitations, wrong words... Not only you will increase your speaking skills but also all other sections of the test.

There are some good apps on iOS (PTE Academic) also available on Android I think. That one is good for practice. Also PTE Prep which is more about information.

Good luck


----------



## Sashirekha

Hello All, 

I am watching all the posts and it is very helpful.
I am writing PTE-Ace exam for the third time this March 16th, 2017. After two months of practice, I wrote online scored practice test 'A' today, the scores are really shocking to me. I wrote the test with ease and I was comfortable with all the sections except the writing. Below is my second exam scores and Practice test scores. the scores are decreased and I feel disappointed and less confidence. 

Please provide your tips in increasing my scores and how do I make myself motivated for exam. 
Much appreciate your replies. 

Thanks,
Sashirekha


----------



## Ram2409

Team, any expert advice to get 79 in each. I have made 1st attempt and got L, S above 79 but W and R fell down below 79. I would need 20 points to get the invite in next round of Mar15th. Iam at 65 now for 26111 code. 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ju9863

Hi, is the pearsonpte website working properly today guys?


----------



## ju9863

Hi, does anyone know the meaning of 'Delivery Successfully - on hold' status?

I gave my exam on 28th of Feb and havnt got the result yet. But normally I got 1~2days after the exam.

So worried.


----------



## bishoyerian

Got my results a couple of weeks ago guys, as follow:
L:70 R:75 S:74 W:69 Overall: 70
Enabling Skills
Grammar: 62
Oral Fluency: 76
Pronunciation: 76
Spelling: 20
Vocabulary: 65
Written Discourse: 51


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

ju9863 said:


> Hi, is the pearsonpte website working properly today guys?


It's not loading now. Try again in like an hour or 30 mins. It happens.


----------



## zaback21

bishoyerian said:


> Got my results a couple of weeks ago guys, as follow:
> L:70 R:75 S:74 W:69 Overall: 70
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 62
> Oral Fluency: 76
> Pronunciation: 76
> Spelling: 20
> Vocabulary: 65
> Written Discourse: 51
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !


----------



## kinnu369

bishoyerian said:


> Got my results a couple of weeks ago guys, as follow:
> L:70 R:75 S:74 W:69 Overall: 70
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 62
> Oral Fluency: 76
> Pronunciation: 76
> Spelling: 20
> Vocabulary: 65
> Written Discourse: 51
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and all the best  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

ju9863 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the meaning of 'Delivery Successfully - on hold' status?
> 
> I gave my exam on 28th of Feb and havnt got the result yet. But normally I got 1~2days after the exam.
> 
> So worried.


Yeah sometimes it happened. 

It happened to me once. I had to wait for a week to get my result. You could try calling them, but from my experience, it doesn't help. All they can tell you is just scripted answers and they would keep repeating it over and over again. Their cust services are just horrible!


----------



## nagica22

bishoyerian said:


> Got my results a couple of weeks ago guys, as follow:
> L:70 R:75 S:74 W:69 Overall: 70
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 62
> Oral Fluency: 76
> Pronunciation: 76
> Spelling: 20
> Vocabulary: 65
> Written Discourse: 51
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congrats.


----------



## ju9863

Hey guys, I tried to log in the website for whole day but I couldn't.
What's happening? does everybody find the same problem?


----------



## Kyra J

ju9863 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the meaning of 'Delivery Successfully - on hold' status?
> 
> I gave my exam on 28th of Feb and havnt got the result yet. But normally I got 1~2days after the exam.
> 
> So worried.


Happened to me .... but results were surprising and worked in my favor...

This happens due to some technical issue because of which one or more sections are not reporting scores. This just might prove to be "Blessing in Disguise"

for me :
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67 

The second attempt scores were "On-Hold" for more than 2 weeks. But if you look the difference in R/S as compared to L or W, anyone can tell these are not usual and I got lucky.

Trying to send mail or chatting with their online agents is just a waste of time and frustrating !!


All the best !!


----------



## richachamoli

Hello mates,
I have a query regarding PTE reattempt.
If in the latest attempt I get low marks than the last attempt. Which score will be considered in EOI.

My case is mentioned below:
In my last attempt, I have scored 65 + in all the sections. Now If I want to reattempt for 79+ and in case I end up with less than 65 in any section. Will the latest one count in EOI or I show them my previous 65+ score?


----------



## ju9863

Kyra J said:


> Happened to me .... but results were surprising and worked in my favor...
> 
> This happens due to some technical issue because of which one or more sections are not reporting scores. This just might prove to be "Blessing in Disguise"
> 
> for me :
> PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
> 
> The second attempt scores were "On-Hold" for more than 2 weeks. But if you look the difference in R/S as compared to L or W, anyone can tell these are not usual and I got lucky.
> 
> Trying to send mail or chatting with their online agents is just a waste of time and frustrating !!
> 
> 
> All the best !!



Thanks for ur reply.
So you mean that it might take 2 weeks for me to get the result.. right? or more than 5 days?

So tired and frustrated ㅠㅠ


----------



## biggy85

richachamoli said:


> Hello mates,
> I have a query regarding PTE reattempt.
> If in the latest attempt I get low marks than the last attempt. Which score will be considered in EOI.
> 
> My case is mentioned below:
> In my last attempt, I have scored 65 + in all the sections. Now If I want to reattempt for 79+ and in case I end up with less than 65 in any section. Will the latest one count in EOI or I show them my previous 65+ score?


I tink the "Registration ID", which you mention while filling in EOI, differs for each PTE attempt. 
You can update this ID whenever you want - before the invite of course. Once invited, EOI freezes.


----------



## Darvin

Sashirekha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am watching all the posts and it is very helpful.
> I am writing PTE-Ace exam for the third time this March 16th, 2017. After two months of practice, I wrote online scored practice test 'A' today, the scores are really shocking to me. I wrote the test with ease and I was comfortable with all the sections except the writing. Below is my second exam scores and Practice test scores. the scores are decreased and I feel disappointed and less confidence.
> 
> Please provide your tips in increasing my scores and how do I make myself motivated for exam.
> Much appreciate your replies.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sashirekha


Hi, May I know how you accessed the 'online scored practice test 'A'', you brought the PTE gold kit?


----------



## zaback21

richachamoli said:


> Hello mates,
> I have a query regarding PTE reattempt.
> If in the latest attempt I get low marks than the last attempt. Which score will be considered in EOI.
> 
> My case is mentioned below:
> In my last attempt, I have scored 65 + in all the sections. Now If I want to reattempt for 79+ and in case I end up with less than 65 in any section. Will the latest one count in EOI or I show them my previous 65+ score?


You can use any of them, hence you can use your previous best one. Make sure you put appropriate Registration ID.


----------



## Raviflat105

*Summarize written text / Retell Lecture / Summarise spoken text - Tense*

Hi Folks,

I am looking for your advise on Summarize written text / Retell Lecture / Summarise spoken text.

Well, the paragraph / lecture will be in either past, present or future tense. My question is what tense we should use to summarize it or retell it. 

Please advice me.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## chinkyjenn

Raviflat105 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am looking for your advise on Summarize written text / Retell Lecture / Summarise spoken text.
> 
> Well, the paragraph / lecture will be in either past, present or future tense. My question is what tense we should use to summarize it or retell it.
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


For summarize spoken text and retell lecture you could use this template
Ex: 
- Intro: The speaker was discussing about (insert topic). 
You can then use past tense for the rest....
- He discussed that... 
- He described that...


----------



## yamaha5225

This is my first post on expatforum. I have been a silent reader in the australia PR threads and I received very valuable ideas and insights into the PR process. A quick summary of my progress so far..

ACS: +ve assessment on Feb 2017
PTE Exam scheduled on 5th March.

I took the PTE practice scored tests and here are the scores
Test 1:: L/R/S/W --> 78/78/80/77
Test 2:: L/R/S/W --> 86/81/79/84

My target is 65 each on all four sections. But will be very happy if I manage to get a 79+ 

Keeping fingers crossed. I will update my actual score on Sunday...


----------



## chinkyjenn

yamaha5225 said:


> This is my first post on expatforum. I have been a silent reader in the australia PR threads and I received very valuable ideas and insights into the PR process. A quick summary of my progress so far..
> 
> ACS: +ve assessment on Feb 2017
> PTE Exam scheduled on 5th March.
> 
> I took the PTE practice scored tests and here are the scores
> Test 1:: L/R/S/W --> 78/78/80/77
> Test 2:: L/R/S/W --> 86/81/79/84
> 
> My target is 65 each on all four sections. But will be very happy if I manage to get a 79+
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. I will update my actual score on Sunday...


That is a good score for practice test. I am sure you can do it

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Darvin

J J M said:


> Wrote my PTE last Saturday on the 18th. I made a few mistakes during the test and honestly wasn't expecting a 79+ score in all the sections (which is what I wanted).
> However, I literally would never have expected my score.
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90 :O
> 
> I took almost a month and a half for preparation for this, including purchasing the Gold Kit from the Pearson website and a scored mock test from another site.
> 
> For resources, I used the videos and webinars posted by E2language on youtube. In my experience, the test is actually really simple to score good marks if you have the right methods and practice. I have a fair idea on how to approach each question.


Hi Congrats, I too from Kochi and I am preparing for the exam now, Can I have your contact, please?


----------



## sumitgupta22

I appeared for PTE-A second time yesterday. My speaking test was going all well and suddenly when Retell lecture task started, I observed that my pens aren't working. I tried fixing them and raised the hand. By the time I got new set of pens, my 1st retell lecture was about 80% over. Somehow I spoke whatever I could grab. 

Then came writing tasks, and I don't know what happened to me, I lost all my concentration. I must say this time Summarize written texts were very tough. 1st one had 4 paragraphes 
I messed up my writing and was very disappointed. 

Reading was OK except 2 fill in the blanks (reading), where I had to guess. 

Listening also went well.

Here are my scores -

L -> 85
R -> 80
S -> 90
W -> 77 :frusty:

Overall, in speaking if you do good in 4 tasks and commit few mistakes in 1, still you can achieve 90.

For rest of the tasks, your concentration should be paramount.


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Here are my scores -
> 
> L -> 85
> R -> 80
> S -> 90
> *W -> 77 :frusty:*


Really feel for you mate. As expected, the exam stress did it for you. I think you worried too much in Speaking and lost concentration on Writing. But you got 90 in Speaking, which is what I usually say not to stress about what happened and move on to the next question as PTE allows mistakes and one can still score 90. Good luck on your next test !


----------



## Oliveiras

That's my experience with PTE so far; my target was 65, however after the second attempt I decide to give it a go again to try 79+ and get my invitation!

PTE 1st Attempt, 10th of December 2016: L 63/R 62/S 49/W 62
PTE 2nd Attempt, 24rd of Jan 2017: L 75/R 75/S 79/W 73 (And tried to speak a bit louder, changed the position of the microphone and spent more time analyzing the texts and revising my spelling)
PTE 3rd Attempt, 11th of March 2017 (Any tips??!)


----------



## aggpunit

Oliveiras said:


> That's my experience with PTE so far; my target was 65, however after the second attempt I decide to give it a go again to try 79+ and get my invitation!
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt, 10th of December 2016: L 63/R 62/S 49/W 62
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 24rd of Jan 2017: L 75/R 75/S 79/W 73 (And tried to speak a bit louder, changed the position of the microphone and spent more time analyzing the texts and revising my spelling)
> PTE 3rd Attempt, 11th of March 2017 (Any tips??!)


 taking your reading from 62 to 75 was a huge leap. How did that happened?


----------



## prashant.spce

prashant.spce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already bought both the practice tests.
> 
> Took Test A yesterday. Below are my scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 59
> Speaking 51
> Writing 66
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Unfortunately, i am still lagging in Speaking (OF and Pronunciation).
> I actually couldn't understand most of the repeat sentences (except couple of them), where i filled the words which i did not undestand with 'some weird' words, which actually might have resulted in -ve score in pronunciation since my spoken words wouldn't have matched with the ones spoken from actual repeat sentences.
> 
> 
> I have a question for repeat sentences part.
> 
> In case,if we don't get what the speaker is saying (some words or entire sentences), then what should be our strategy to have lesser impact on our OF and Pronunciation scores.
> 
> Should we be filling the unheard/doubtful words with some thing relevant and continue, or like PTE official has mentioned to 'speak the words in correct order' (meaning exclude the unheard/doubtful words and just say the remaining words in correct order).
> 
> Thanks in advance


I gave Test B today after a week of rigorous practice of Speaking tasks (dictation,voice recorder) and i was confident enough to have improved in it. However, to my surprise
scores were almost more or less same as that of Test A. (even when it is said that the B is on easier side)

Below are my scores.

Communicative Skills

Listening 65
Reading 54
Speaking 53
Writing 67

Enabling Skills

Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 30
Spelling 42
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 75 

There seems to be some issue in the scoring as in real PTE exam,a month ago, i had scored 89 in Writing. I did not make any change in my writing style or spelling stuff etc.

Don't understand how almost all the enabling scores went down
Grammar 83 to 42
Spelling 81 to 42 (Can't believe, i am pretty much sure of the spellings)
vocabulary 62 to 55
Written Discourse 90 to 75.

I am sceptical about this scoring because of the drastic fall in enabling scores in Spelling and WD.


----------



## chirufairbug

yamaha5225 said:


> This is my first post on expatforum. I have been a silent reader in the australia PR threads and I received very valuable ideas and insights into the PR process. A quick summary of my progress so far..
> 
> ACS: +ve assessment on Feb 2017
> PTE Exam scheduled on 5th March.
> 
> I took the PTE practice scored tests and here are the scores
> Test 1:: L/R/S/W --> 78/78/80/77
> Test 2:: L/R/S/W --> 86/81/79/84
> 
> My target is 65 each on all four sections. But will be very happy if I manage to get a 79+
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. I will update my actual score on Sunday...


Hi there,

For scored test, is it necessary to take the date while registering for the score test? Please guide me through this, I am in total confusion in this matter.


----------



## prashant.spce

Hi experts,

Just wanted to know, to what extent does the grammar play a role in scoring for speaking sections, especially for Describe Image and Retell lecture.

I am messing up with my grammar (spoken), in ensuring that i finish within time limit (between 35-38 secs)


----------



## prashant.spce

chirufairbug said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For scored test, is it necessary to take the date while registering for the score test? Please guide me through this, I am in total confusion in this matter.


Hi chirufairbug,

No. You dont need to register for the date. You get access to the tests once you buy them and if i am not wrong, they will be valid till 3 months from the date of buying.

Once you attempt them, you will not be able to reattempt them. (i.e they are one time tests)


----------



## chirufairbug

prashant.spce said:


> Hi chirufairbug,
> 
> No. You dont need to register for the date. You get access to the tests once you buy them and if i am not wrong, they will be valid till 3 months from the date of buying.
> 
> Once you attempt them, you will not be able to reattempt them. (i.e they are one time tests)


Thankx for the info friend. This is what i want from the experts like you....


----------



## chinkyjenn

prashant.spce said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Just wanted to know, to what extent does the grammar play a role in scoring for speaking sections, especially for Describe Image and Retell lecture.
> 
> I am messing up with my grammar (spoken), in ensuring that i finish within time limit (between 35-38 secs)


Grammar in speaking- it doesn't matter. Don't worry abt it. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

prashant.spce said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Just wanted to know, to what extent does the grammar play a role in scoring for speaking sections, especially for Describe Image and Retell lecture.
> 
> I am messing up with my grammar (spoken), in ensuring that i finish within time limit (between 35-38 secs)


And yeah it is good to finish the speaking before 35-38 secs mark. Otherwise they will deduct your grammar mark for unfinished sentences if the computer cut you off. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiras

aggpunit said:


> taking your reading from 62 to 75 was a huge leap. How did that happened?


I Just spent more time reading the texts.. first time I was trying to be quick as I was worried to ran out time to finish.. second time a tried to read the text one more time until I was sure about the correct answer( Unfortunately I didn't have time to finish the 2 last ones haha, but it was worth it)
:fingerscrossed: hopefully I will get 79 this time


----------



## prashant.spce

chinkyjenn said:


> Grammar in speaking- it doesn't matter. Don't worry abt it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thanks chinkyjenn..

However, 'The official guide of PTE ACADEMIC' book says, that DE and RL takes your grammar into consideration towards their scoring. (page 53 for DE and page 58 fro RL)

Surprisingly, no threads/posts and any youtube,E2language and Navjot brar has any mention of/stressing on using correct grammar too.


----------



## sanjeevneo

*Am I F**ked!*

I have the actual Test on Tuesday. Need 79+ 

what can I do to improve my score? TEST B was after a weeks' worth of preparation.
I made more mistakes in Test A than in Test B.

TEST A
Overall Score: 74

Listening 75
Reading 72
Speaking 76
Writing 74

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

TEST B
Overall Score: 67

Listening 71
Reading 62
Speaking 70
Writing 67

Enabling Skills

Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 48
Pronunciation 70
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 75


----------



## sapphire28

sanjeevneo said:


> I have the actual Test on Tuesday. Need 79+
> 
> 
> 
> what can I do to improve my score? TEST B was after a weeks' worth of preparation.
> 
> I made more mistakes in Test A than in Test B.
> 
> 
> 
> TEST A
> 
> Overall Score: 74
> 
> 
> 
> Listening 75
> 
> Reading 72
> 
> Speaking 76
> 
> Writing 74
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 83
> 
> Oral Fluency 64
> 
> Pronunciation 86
> 
> Spelling 90
> 
> Vocabulary 90
> 
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> TEST B
> 
> Overall Score: 67
> 
> 
> 
> Listening 71
> 
> Reading 62
> 
> Speaking 70
> 
> Writing 67
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 42
> 
> Oral Fluency 48
> 
> Pronunciation 70
> 
> Spelling 22
> 
> Vocabulary 68
> 
> Written Discourse 75




This is good enough for 79+ in real test. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

sapphire28 said:


> This is good enough for 79+ in real test. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy. 

But still have no idea what i did wrong in test B. I mean it should be higher than A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggpunit

sanjeevneo said:


> I have the actual Test on Tuesday. Need 79+
> 
> what can I do to improve my score? TEST B was after a weeks' worth of preparation.
> I made more mistakes in Test A than in Test B.
> 
> TEST A
> Overall Score: 74
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 72
> Speaking 76
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> TEST B
> Overall Score: 67
> 
> Listening 71
> Reading 62
> Speaking 70
> Writing 67
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 48
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 68
> Written Discourse 75


 where is your exam?


----------



## chinkyjenn

prashant.spce said:


> Thanks chinkyjenn..
> 
> However, 'The official guide of PTE ACADEMIC' book says, that DE and RL takes your grammar into consideration towards their scoring. (page 53 for DE and page 58 fro RL)
> 
> Surprisingly, no threads/posts and any youtube,E2language and Navjot brar has any mention of/stressing on using correct grammar too.


because it doesn't...

The only section in PTE where you need to be a bit careful about your grammar is in writing... especially about subject and verb agreement as the computer is able to pick this up.


----------



## leo2575

*PTE vs IELTS*

Hi All, 

I have taken the IELTS last year and scored 8.5(R) 8(L) 7(W) 7(S). My total points for Skilled Migrant visa (subclass 189) is 55 and I need to cross the 60 point threshold to get picked from the pool. 

So I either need to retake IELTS or attempt PTE. Some say its easier to score in PTE than IELTS. I have gone through the PTE exam format and has more sections/sub-sections compared to IELTS. Can someone suggest based on your personal experience which will be a better bet? I need to get 79+:-( in all to get the 20 points and take my over all score to 65.

Cheers


----------



## chinkyjenn

leo2575 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken the IELTS last year and scored 8.5(R) 8(L) 7(W) 7(S). My total points for Skilled Migrant visa (subclass 189) is 55 and I need to cross the 60 point threshold to get picked from the pool.
> 
> So I either need to retake IELTS or attempt PTE. Some say its easier to score in PTE than IELTS. I have gone through the PTE exam format and has more sections/sub-sections compared to IELTS. Can someone suggest based on your personal experience which will be a better bet? I need to get 79+:-( in all to get the 20 points and take my over all score to 65.
> 
> Cheers


go with PTE. Easier to score 79+ with PTE


----------



## biggy85

leo2575 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken the IELTS last year and scored 8.5(R) 8(L) 7(W) 7(S). My total points for Skilled Migrant visa (subclass 189) is 55 and I need to cross the 60 point threshold to get picked from the pool.
> 
> So I either need to retake IELTS or attempt PTE. Some say its easier to score in PTE than IELTS. I have gone through the PTE exam format and has more sections/sub-sections compared to IELTS. Can someone suggest based on your personal experience which will be a better bet? I need to get 79+:-( in all to get the 20 points and take my over all score to 65.
> 
> Cheers


I had an overall score of 7 in IELTS back in 2014. I would suggest you to give a mock pte ( ptepractice.com). Pte turned out to be a better choice for me. Yes, there are more sections, but all of it is computer scored and unbiased. I. Sure you will do great in the exam.
All the best.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575

biggy85 said:


> I had an overall score of 7 in IELTS back in 2014. I would suggest you to give a mock pte ( ptepractice.com). Pte turned out to be a better choice for me. Yes, there are more sections, but all of it is computer scored and unbiased. I. Sure you will do great in the exam.
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement. I have seen your PTE scores.. you rocked.. How much time did you take to prepare for PTE.. ?


----------



## anubhav_29

*Speaking Marks*

Hi all test takers , 

I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong . 

1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83


----------



## kinnu369

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all test takers ,
> 
> I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong .
> 
> 1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
> 2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
> 3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83


May be the placement of the mic. As many test takers suggested, keep it above your nose to avoid breathing noise interference. 
You can just find out the mistake by sitting in a mock training along with your wife for different sections of speaking module. I think it's a minor mistake and can be rectified. 
All the very best  


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Optimist

Can someone help me understand what kind of strategy should be applied "Summarize spoken text" and "Retell a lecture"?

I feel, strategy should be same except that in "Retell a lecture" you speak out the summary and in "Summarize spoken text", you write it down. Is my understanding right?

In "Retell a lecture" are we supposed to completely recreate the lecture? Do we get an option to make notes during "Retell a lecture"?

Didn't realize it but there are too many questions. After writing IELTS twice (and failing), need a complete mindset change to understand and crack PTE! Hence, all these questions.


----------



## zaback21

Mr Optimist said:


> Can someone help me understand what kind of strategy should be applied "Summarize spoken text" and "Retell a lecture"?
> 
> I feel, strategy should be same except that in "Retell a lecture" you speak out the summary and in "Summarize spoken text", you write it down. Is my understanding right?
> 
> In "Retell a lecture" are we supposed to completely recreate the lecture? Do we get an option to make notes during "Retell a lecture"?
> 
> Didn't realize it but there are too many questions. After writing IELTS twice (and failing), need a complete mindset change to understand and crack PTE! Hence, all these questions.


My strategy always was to write down as much as you can and say or write a summary of it back. So, fast writing ability is important. It depends on how much you can say or write back.

And yes, you are given an erasable pen and notebook to write it down.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Jakin

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all test takers ,
> 
> I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong .
> 
> 1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
> 2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
> 3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83


It is because probably you are using a damaged microphone/may be your micrphone isnt properly configured. I even had the same problem. I was scoring the same marks as yours but later i realized it was due to this reason. I was using a phone headset. The sound level was quite low and also there was huge amount of noise.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## prabhinfo

Hi I gave my two PTE attempts and my recent score is L 60,R59,S69 and W61 . Please help me I need 79+ in each section .Any startegy

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

prabhinfo said:


> Hi I gave my two PTE attempts and my recent score is L 60,R59,S69 and W61 . Please help me I need 79+ in each section .Any startegy
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## chinkyjenn

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all test takers ,
> 
> I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong .
> 
> 1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
> 2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
> 3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83


I don't think it has to do with the mic placement especially that you mentioned you have switched centres. 
Did she speak fast or slow during speaking test? 
If you want to check maybe you can give ptepractice a go. Buy their mock test (they are ver similar to the real test) and do the test at home using microphone of your choice and see if she gets different score. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ImmiExp

Dear All - I have appeared in PTE exam in November 2015 and have already migrated to Australia. I had took lot of help form this forum to pass my PTE exam as well as for other procedures during my immigration process. 
So thought now it is time to pay back to this forum. After I appeared in exam, I have documented all materials, guides, and references I followed. Just was sharing it with my friends till date, and never published it. However now I am doing it. Admin please remove this post if it is against the rule of forum to share external website. My purpose is to only help people struggling or interested in getting through PTE.


Regards,


----------



## ImmiExp

I am not able to post external link probably because my account is too new. Anyways rules are rules, let me start with helping people on the forum.


----------



## leo2575

ImmiExp said:


> I am not able to post external link probably because my account is too new. Anyways rules are rules, let me start with helping people on the forum.


Thanks for sharing your experiences.. it will help us immensely.. regarding links, can you break that URL and see if it works..

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575

zaback21 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


Amazing information... Thanks a ton for sharing.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

leo2575 said:


> Amazing information... Thanks a ton for sharing..
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


You are welcome. Good luck !


----------



## sanjeevneo

aggpunit said:


> where is your exam?




Pearson professional centre melbourne


----------



## mav7228

Hi Guys Yesterday I did my scored *mock Test A* and my scores are as follows:

*Listening:72
Reading:59
Speaking:65
Writing:69*

*Overall :66*

Enabling skills:

*Grammar:47
Oral Fluency: 57
Pronunciation: 57
spelling:69
Vocabulary:66
Written Discourse:47
*

I only need 65 each but I am targeting 79. 
What do you guys think of this score?
Please suggest some techniques and tips or any material that will help me to boost my reading.

Thanks!


----------



## leo2575

From the responses i have seen so far in the group, it looks like Speaking is the trickiest part of PTE. Many are complaining about issues with Microphone/configuration, so it would be a good idea if people can share the test centers as a guide to newbies like me to avoid or prefer a particular one. 

For example, I am from Hyderabad(India) and there are two PTE test centers and I have no clue which is better. 

So typically we need a mechanism to grade test centers. Members please share your thoughts.


----------



## biggy85

leo2575 said:


> From the responses i have seen so far in the group, it looks like Speaking is the trickiest part of PTE. Many are complaining about issues with Microphone/configuration, so it would be a good idea if people can share the test centers as a guide to newbies like me to avoid or prefer a particular one. For example, I am from Hyderabad(India) and there are two PTE test centers and I have no clue which is better.


I opted for Begumpet Pearson center. The environment is good. Not sure about the center at Ameerpet.

My personal choice is 9am slot as I feel "the most important things should be completed first"

The headset quality is good. You need not worry about that. All the best.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575

biggy85 said:


> I opted for Begumpet Pearson center. The environment is good. Not sure about the center at Ameerpet.
> 
> My personal choice is 9am slot as I feel "the most important things should be completed first"
> 
> The headset quality is good. You need not worry about that. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thats what I needed to know.. 

My personal choice is 9am slot as I feel "the most important things should be completed first" - I agree.


----------



## sumitgupta22

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all test takers ,
> 
> I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong .
> 
> 1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
> 2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
> 3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83


I know few people, with very good spoken English, scoring badly in PTE speaking. When I analyzed their recording, I found that they were speaking with slow pace. I would suggest to speak fast (not like bullet) but like the news anchors. 

Or you can post the recording of her Read-A-Loud, we can analyze..


----------



## chinkyjenn

sumitgupta22 said:


> I know few people, with very good spoken English, scoring badly in PTE speaking. When I analyzed their recording, I found that they were speaking with slow pace. I would suggest to speak fast (not like bullet) but like the news anchors.
> 
> Or you can post the recording of her Read-A-Loud, we can analyze..



I second that..

You need to speak fast but not too fast to the point where people wouldn't understand what you are saying... 

When I did read aloud, I finished the sentences within 25 seconds max. My oral fluency was 90. Practice, record yourself and listen to it...


----------



## sasha29f

I think my mind is also focused at morning and i would rather attempt an exam in the morning than afternoon when i am exhausted.


----------



## sasha29f

rka said:


> I am currently stranded at 50 points for my PR application and need 20 points from PTE-A
> 
> I took the scored mock test A and below is my score:
> S-83
> L-82
> R-62
> W-74
> 
> 
> I know I am struggling in reading right from the start but not really sure why the writing score is 74 although the score in grammar, vocab, spelling and written discourse is 90.
> 
> I am taking the test this Friday, can someone please guide to improve the reading score.


Do you know you can quickly skim through the sections? There are few good techniques around that. I haven't used them a lot but i think they might help. I read a lot so that came handy for me as far as the reading section goes.


----------



## sanjeevneo

sasha29f said:


> I think my mind is also focused at morning and i would rather attempt an exam in the morning than afternoon when i am exhausted.



I have booked the 7:30pm session. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228

Expat Forum
PTE-A Exam

Search
SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
FORUM
EVERYWHERE
AND SHOW ME
POSTS
THREADS
Home
Australasia
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia
anubhav_29
a day ago · #16545
Speaking Marks
Hi all test takers , 

I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong . 

1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83
Post Edited
Last edited by anubhav_29 - a day ago
kinnu369
21 hours ago · #16546
anubhav_29 said:
Original Post
Hi all test takers , 

I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong . 

1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83

May be the placement of the mic. As many test takers suggested, keep it above your nose to avoid breathing noise interference. 
You can just find out the mistake by sitting in a mock training along with your wife for different sections of speaking module. I think it's a minor mistake and can be rectified. 
All the very best  


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Mr Optimist
20 hours ago · #16547
Can someone help me understand what kind of strategy should be applied "Summarize spoken text" and "Retell a lecture"?

I feel, strategy should be same except that in "Retell a lecture" you speak out the summary and in "Summarize spoken text", you write it down. Is my understanding right?

In "Retell a lecture" are we supposed to completely recreate the lecture? Do we get an option to make notes during "Retell a lecture"?

Didn't realize it but there are too many questions. After writing IELTS twice (and failing), need a complete mindset change to understand and crack PTE! Hence, all these questions.
zaback21
online
20 hours ago · #16548
Mr Optimist said:
Original Post
Can someone help me understand what kind of strategy should be applied "Summarize spoken text" and "Retell a lecture"?

I feel, strategy should be same except that in "Retell a lecture" you speak out the summary and in "Summarize spoken text", you write it down. Is my understanding right?

In "Retell a lecture" are we supposed to completely recreate the lecture? Do we get an option to make notes during "Retell a lecture"?

Didn't realize it but there are too many questions. After writing IELTS twice (and failing), need a complete mindset change to understand and crack PTE! Hence, all these questions.


My strategy always was to write down as much as you can and say or write a summary of it back. So, fast writing ability is important. It depends on how much you can say or write back.

And yes, you are given an erasable pen and notebook to write it down.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
Jakin
online
20 hours ago · #16549
anubhav_29 said:
Original Post
Hi all test takers , 

I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong . 

1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83

It is because probably you are using a damaged microphone/may be your micrphone isnt properly configured. I even had the same problem. I was scoring the same marks as yours but later i realized it was due to this reason. I was using a phone headset. The sound level was quite low and also there was huge amount of noise.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
prabhinfo
17 hours ago · #16550
Hi I gave my two PTE attempts and my recent score is L 60,R59,S69 and W61 . Please help me I need 79+ in each section .Any startegy

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk
zaback21
online
16 hours ago · #16551
prabhinfo said:
Original Post
Hi I gave my two PTE attempts and my recent score is L 60,R59,S69 and W61 . Please help me I need 79+ in each section .Any startegy

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
chinkyjenn
online
16 hours ago · #16552
anubhav_29 said:
Original Post
Hi all test takers , 

I dont understand the PTE software , My wife had attempted the PTE Test and every time she is not able to score more that 39 in speaking section , and in all other she is able to get 65+ . First We thought it was mic position in 1st attempt , then we tried changing the centre and also she ensured that volume was loud still she is not able to get more than 39 . I dont know whats wrong she is a good speaker , i mean i have seen people worst that her ( No Offence ) scoring 65 + . Totally Depressed , is any one facing same issue . Does PTE software has some issues with female voice . I dont understand what she is doing wrong . 

1st Attempt : S: 39 L 65 R 60 W 85
2nd Attempt : S 49 L 68 R 63 W 75
3rd Attempt : S 37 L 68 R 66 W 83

I don't think it has to do with the mic placement especially that you mentioned you have switched centres. 
Did she speak fast or slow during speaking test? 
If you want to check maybe you can give ptepractice a go. Buy their mock test (they are ver similar to the real test) and do the test at home using microphone of your choice and see if she gets different score. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

ImmiExp
12 hours ago · #16553
Dear All - I have appeared in PTE exam in November 2015 and have already migrated to Australia. I had took lot of help form this forum to pass my PTE exam as well as for other procedures during my immigration process. 
So thought now it is time to pay back to this forum. After I appeared in exam, I have documented all materials, guides, and references I followed. Just was sharing it with my friends till date, and never published it. However now I am doing it. Admin please remove this post if it is against the rule of forum to share external website. My purpose is to only help people struggling or interested in getting through PTE.


Regards,
ImmiExp
12 hours ago · #16554
I am not able to post external link probably because my account is too new. Anyways rules are rules, let me start with helping people on the forum.
leo2575
online
12 hours ago · #16555
ImmiExp said:
Original Post
I am not able to post external link probably because my account is too new. Anyways rules are rules, let me start with helping people on the forum.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.. it will help us immensely.. regarding links, can you break that URL and see if it works..

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk
leo2575
online
12 hours ago · #16556
zaback21 said:
Original Post
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

Amazing information... Thanks a ton for sharing.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk
zaback21
online
12 hours ago · #16557
leo2575 said:
Original Post
Amazing information... Thanks a ton for sharing.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


You are welcome. Good luck !
sanjeevneo
online
11 hours ago · #16558
PTE-A Exam
aggpunit said:
Original Post
where is your exam?




Pearson professional centre melbourne
mav7228
online
10 hours ago · #16559
Hi Guys Yesterday I did my scored mock Test A and my scores are as follows:

Listening:72
Reading:59
Speaking:65
Writing:69

Overall :66

Enabling skills:

Grammar:47
Oral Fluency: 57
Pronunciation: 57
spelling:69
Vocabulary:66
Written Discourse:47


I only need 65 each but I am targeting 79. 
What do you guys think of this score?
Please suggest some techniques and tips or any material that will help me to boost my reading. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## aggpunit

What is the estimated percentage of people who achieve scoring 79+ in PTE? I am asuuming any figure would be higher than people getting 8 in IELTS, in each module.


----------



## gaddam1

Folks,

Did anyone gave PTE test on March 06th 2017 ?


----------



## aumelb1

aggpunit said:


> What is the estimated percentage of people who achieve scoring 79+ in PTE? I am asuuming any figure would be higher than people getting 8 in IELTS, in each module.


Yes, of course. another interesting question would be: why almost none of the people are not going for Toefl iBT even though it's the computer test as PTE but with slightly different tasks?


----------



## ImmiExp

You are welcome. I created a blog and put all material as a reference which I used. I am sure most of you guys have gone through it. But its always good to have one place reference. I will post link to my blog soon.



leo2575 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences.. it will help us immensely.. regarding links, can you break that URL and see if it works..
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImmiExp

Dear Mav7228 - That is how I see your score.

Mock Test A is quite tough as compare to real test. However you need to practice more for real test. Normally your score will increase 5 points in each area if you go don't study more.

Moreover here is some thing to work on - make sure you are using correct spellings and grammar, as it is most easily identifiable by automated software. So no room for mistakes there. Secondly focus on the coverage of your writing, that is how accurately you write about the topic given. Don't repeat same point again, try to use different words to explain. For example "Regular physical activity keep you healthy." can be said like "A healthy body is nothing but result of regular exercise". Convey the same meaning but two different ways to write it down.

Tell me if there is any explicit confusion. And for reading focus more. Identify the areas while you study which you seem tough on not going smooth for you. And then use tips for them.

Hope it helps. 



mav7228 said:


> Expat Forum
> PTE-A Exam
> Pearson professional centre melbourne
> mav7228
> online
> 10 hours ago · #16559
> Hi Guys Yesterday I did my scored mock Test A and my scores are as follows:
> 
> Listening:72
> Reading:59
> Speaking:65
> Writing:69
> 
> Overall :66
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar:47
> Oral Fluency: 57
> Pronunciation: 57
> spelling:69
> Vocabulary:66
> Written Discourse:47
> 
> 
> I only need 65 each but I am targeting 79.
> What do you guys think of this score?
> Please suggest some techniques and tips or any material that will help me to boost my reading. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rpalni

I have some queries:

I am planning to make my wife as primary applicant, If we will get PTE 65+ and experience 8 year or more than our points will be 65. I am planning to apply for 189 visa.

a). Shall I try for partner skill as well (We both have same skill set) for getting 5 points to make total point 70?

b). If we will file EOI with 70 points then how much time it will take go get invite?

c). Will it be helpful for finding job if secondary applicant cleared PTE with Competent English.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rpalni

4: Or should I go with 65 points and wait for invite?


----------



## biggy85

rpalni said:


> 4: Or should I go with 65 points and wait for invite?


If you have the required docs for claiming partner skills, go for it. 70 is a good score and you will get invited in 1-2 rounds max - provided the quota doesn't fill up, which other experts are saying might finish up by April end.

Submit your EOI with 65 points, collect partner docs - have them assessed by ACS and then you can update EOI later.


----------



## prabhinfo

I am badly looking for 79+ my previous score near around 60s in all sections.what can be the preparation to achieve 79+ .I am from India.My question is ,is it achievable bcoz everyone demotivated me for 79+. Please help me guyz

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

thanks biggy85


----------



## biggy85

prabhinfo said:


> I am badly looking for 79+ my previous score near around 60s in all sections.what can be the preparation to achieve 79+ .I am from India.My question is ,is it achievable bcoz everyone demotivated me for 79+. Please help me guyz
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


If people are demotivating you, ignore them. Stand up, start preparing and prove them wrong. With good prep, anyone can score 79+. Do not be hard on yourself.

Start looking at Ashish Jain's tips on Quora for strategies. There is good content on youtube for speaking and writing tips. Go through all of them. Take your time. 

Read online mags, newspapers every day. Watch good movies and pay attention to how certain words are pronounced. Take down notes. All this may sound overwhelming, but once you make this a routine, it gets easy. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that you don't need to be an expert in vocabulary. Simple words will do good.

All the best.


----------



## rpalni

biggy85 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4: Or should I go with 65 points and wait for invite?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the required docs for claiming partner skills, go for it. 70 is a good score and you will get invited in 1-2 rounds max - provided the quota doesn't fill up, which other experts are saying might finish up by April end.
> 
> Submit your EOI with 65 points, collect partner docs - have them assessed by ACS and then you can update EOI later.
Click to expand...

Yes I have all required docs. Actually the point is as per previous thread responses with 65 points invite will come in 45-60 days and with 70 points invite will come in 15-30 day (If quota doesn't fill). So, is it worth to spend so much for ACS and PTE for 15-30 days?


----------



## aggpunit

rpalni said:


> I have some queries:
> 
> I am planning to make my wife as primary applicant, If we will get PTE 65+ and experience 8 year or more than our points will be 65. I am planning to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> a). Shall I try for partner skill as well (We both have same skill set) for getting 5 points to make total point 70?
> 
> b). If we will file EOI with 70 points then how much time it will take go get invite?
> 
> c). Will it be helpful for finding job if secondary applicant cleared PTE with Competent English.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


which sol you are talking about?


----------



## rpalni

aggpunit said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some queries:
> 
> I am planning to make my wife as primary applicant, If we will get PTE 65+ and experience 8 year or more than our points will be 65. I am planning to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> a). Shall I try for partner skill as well (We both have same skill set) for getting 5 points to make total point 70?
> 
> b). If we will file EOI with 70 points then how much time it will take go get invite?
> 
> c). Will it be helpful for finding job if secondary applicant cleared PTE with Competent English.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> which sol you are talking about?
Click to expand...

I am going to apply in 261313 category.(software engineer).


----------



## aggpunit

Software engineer with 65 points is enough. Adding 5 points to make it 70 would be a waste of money. However, it can fetch you an ITA in the very next draw.


----------



## rpalni

aggpunit said:


> Software engineer with 65 points is enough. Adding 5 points to make it 70 would be a waste of money. However, it can fetch you an ITA in the very next draw.


Thanks aggpunit. If someone have some different view then please let me know.


----------



## sharma_1987

Check out video of navjotbrar on youtube to get the best tips around PTE


----------



## zaback21

KennyP said:


> My turn to help.
> 
> Please watch and share below video.
> <*SNIP*> *see above post - kaju/moderator*
> 
> "I may not be there yet but I am closer than where I was yesterday."
> 
> #Success2017


Great story. 8 times the charm.

Man I would never be able to go through 8 times for a test. I would have probably given up after the 2nd time. Great perseverance.


----------



## Jakin

zaback21 said:


> Great story. 8 times the charm.
> 
> Man I would never be able to go through 8 times for a test. I would have probably given up after the 2nd time. Great perseverance.


I have seen people giving IELTS/PTE more than 20 times and still they are desperately trying their best. This was really a good inspiration video, definitely provided a good insight.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## hammad19

hi guyz please i need your help how can i improve it i have practiced everything manytimes

pte practice tests 5 times attempted 

pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 70/66/68/71
pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 72/68/62/60
pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 85/66/73/70
pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 65/62/65/71

i know that my weak spot is summarize spoken text and written text and essy i am done trying hard to improve i dont know what i miss every time i need your advise on that


----------



## tmtnguyen

Hi all, 
Thanks for all the great tips about PTE that members in this forum have shared. In order to speak fluently in Describe Image part, I intended to memorize the sample content which I can apply for any graph/ chart (include introduction, max, min and conclusion in this sample).

The problem is that in the sample I use the title of the graph as the subject for 2/4 sentences. So that phrase will be repeated 3 times during 40 seconds. Is it considered as repetition?


----------



## ju9863

Hey guys,
I am so tired to wait for my result. I gave my exam on 28th of February and my status saying "Delivery Successful - on hold" more than 8 days (just over the 5 working days). I sent emails to support team and pte Australia but they said I have to wait for it. I think it is their policy that the result comes within the 5 working days. But if it is over the 5 working days, they should apologize to me and give me some truthful answers like "exact time for release of the result" or "the exact reason for the delay"

Anyway, is there someone in the same situation with me? or any advice?


----------



## rpalni

Hello friends,

I am planning to give PTE Practice test B first (12th March) and Practice test A after two week of test A because as many members said Test B is easier than Test A and as per scores of Both Test A and Test B will schedule PTE Main exam (tentatively after 2 week of both Test A and B). Am I correct with my approach?


----------



## rpalni

Hello friends,

I am planning to give PTE Practice test B first (12th March) and Practice test A after two week of test A because as many members said Test B is easier than Test A and as per scores of Both Test A and Test B will schedule PTE Main exam (tentatively after 2 week of both Test A and B). Am I correct with my approach?


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE Practice test B first (12th March) and Practice test A after two week of test A because as many members said Test B is easier than Test A and as per scores of Both Test A and Test B will schedule PTE Main exam (tentatively after 2 week of both Test A and B). Am I correct with my approach?


Yes.


----------



## rpalni

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes.


Thanks SumitGupta22


----------



## Saud131

Hi guys,
Today I gave PTE test A and my scores are 
L82 
R63 
S68 
W74 
and my enabling skills are 
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

I expected the pronunciation mistake in the practice test, as I am a good speaker not native though. I will be giving Test 2 tomorrow as my real exam is next week. I just want to ask you guys did I do well in the practice test as I am targeting 79+ each?


----------



## mav7228

ImmiExp said:


> Dear Mav7228 - That is how I see your score.
> 
> Mock Test A is quite tough as compare to real test. However you need to practice more for real test. Normally your score will increase 5 points in each area if you go don't study more.
> 
> Moreover here is some thing to work on - make sure you are using correct spellings and grammar, as it is most easily identifiable by automated software. So no room for mistakes there. Secondly focus on the coverage of your writing, that is how accurately you write about the topic given. Don't repeat same point again, try to use different words to explain. For example "Regular physical activity keep you healthy." can be said like "A healthy body is nothing but result of regular exercise". Convey the same meaning but two different ways to write it down.
> 
> Tell me if there is any explicit confusion. And for reading focus more. Identify the areas while you study which you seem tough on not going smooth for you. And then use tips for them.
> 
> Hope it helps.




*Thanks for reply ImmiExp*

I think the structure that i used for writing this essay was wrong.

*
In some countries around the world, voting is compulsory.Do you agree with the notion of compulsory voting?
If it is compulsory in democratic society, what conclusions can we draw about ‘Nature of democracy?’*

I'm still confused with what templates or structure to use for agree disagree types essay and with other types of essay. 

*Do we use the same template for all the PTE essays considering all the grammar is correct??*

Intro: 
Some people think that......, while others argue 

Firstly, . .........

Secondly, . ..........................

In conclusion.......

Thanks!!


----------



## mav7228

*Television has two roles to inform and to entertain.Explain which of these roles you see as more important.To what extent do you think that
TV today performs each of these roles in an effective way? Support your point of view with detaila from your own experiences, observations or reading.*

Do we use the same template for all the PTE essays considering all the grammar is correct??

Intro:
Some people think that......, while others argue

Firstly, . .........

Secondly, . ..........................

In conclusion.......

Thanks!!


----------



## zaback21

ju9863 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am so tired to wait for my result. I gave my exam on 28th of February and my status saying "Delivery Successful - on hold" more than 8 days (just over the 5 working days). I sent emails to support team and pte Australia but they said I have to wait for it. I think it is their policy that the result comes within the 5 working days. But if it is over the 5 working days, they should apologize to me and give me some truthful answers like "exact time for release of the result" or "the exact reason for the delay"
> 
> Anyway, is there someone in the same situation with me? or any advice?


Try call them. Try either UK or USA and find out what's happening. They are usually the main centre.

Contact - Pearson


----------



## reubensmummy

gaddam1 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Did anyone gave PTE test on March 06th 2017 ?


Yes I did. No results yet

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin

hammad19 said:


> hi guyz please i need your help how can i improve it i have practiced everything manytimes
> 
> pte practice tests 5 times attempted
> 
> pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 70/66/68/71
> pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 72/68/62/60
> pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 85/66/73/70
> pte test 1: S/L/R/W : 65/62/65/71
> 
> i know that my weak spot is summarize spoken text and written text and essy i am done trying hard to improve i dont know what i miss every time i need your advise on that


Have a look at the videos of navjat brar from YouTube. She explained the summarize written task pretty well. 

Similarly, you can see the videos of E2 PTE too, answering the summary on the basis of creating a question is also a good way to make a summary.

Few tips from my side:
1. Write a short sentence.
2. Spend more time on checking the work than writting it.
3. Make sure the format is ok.
4. Understand the overall theme of each para, write them down and add them together with different conjuction.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aggpunit

My biggest mistake which I normally make is "highlight missing word" in listening section. Any tips?


----------



## Jakin

aggpunit said:


> My biggest mistake which I normally make is "highlight missing word" in listening section. Any tips?


In my opinion, they should revise listening module. Because in some of the section we became too distracted for listening a very long sentence. We lose our focus and concentration. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

aggpunit said:


> My biggest mistake which I normally make is "highlight missing word" in listening section. Any tips?


Hmm try to concentrate... and have a coffee before your exam. 

I have to admit, for me listening section is the hardest to focus. I usually got so exhausted already from doing the other sections so I tend to lose focus and concentration..

Another tip is to have a good sleep the night before and have a decent breakfast prior. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

aggpunit said:


> My biggest mistake which I normally make is "highlight missing word" in listening section. Any tips?


This one is bit tricky. you cannot just rely on your listening skills and hard guessing . 

"understanding the meaning of the sentence" is the key here and then choose the appropriate word. 
- read the answer options before the audio plays out. 
- then comprehend the meaning and select the best option.


----------



## snowingreen

Saud131 said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I gave PTE test A and my scores are
> L82
> R63
> S68
> W74
> and my enabling skills are
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 46
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I expected the pronunciation mistake in the practice test, as I am a good speaker not native though. I will be giving Test 2 tomorrow as my real exam is next week. I just want to ask you guys did I do well in the practice test as I am targeting 79+ each?


- Practice Test A is easier compared to Test B. 
- Speaking can be improved if you pace yourself correctly and will get better if you take another test. Being calm and knowing the exam format is important. 
- But to excel in Reading, one need to have at least average grammar skills. 
- Multiple choice has negative marks. if you are unsure of both the choices. just select one. 
- Practice rearrange paragraph


----------



## Mr Optimist

Are there any links for free PTE tests which will show evaluation results as well?


----------



## ImmiExp

Mr Optimist said:


> Are there any links for free PTE tests which will show evaluation results as well?


No unfortunately. The only way to get yourself evaluated is by mock test. However you can try free samples at examenglish.com to get an idea. Keep in mind it is not even near to PTE software, just referring you for getting idea and practice.

Good Luck.


----------



## ImmiExp

aggpunit said:


> My biggest mistake which I normally make is "highlight missing word" in listening section. Any tips?


Practice, practice and practice. You will find your self improved on each attempt.

Some tips:
1. Listen to News and Documentaries in your free time.
2. Listen to online Radio from Australia and UK. It will really help.

Good Luck.


----------



## ImmiExp

As I said earlier. When I was preparing I keep documented whatever I consult, every single link as well as video links, books references etc. Till date I shared it with friends and they liked that. It helped them.

Here it is for everyone now: All About Pearson Test of English Academic - PTE Academic

If it help you spread it freely to people you care. You will find things which you already have seen or watched. But the idea here is share my experience with single point of reference.


----------



## aggpunit

snowingreen said:


> aggpunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest mistake which I normally make is "highlight missing word" in listening section. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is bit tricky. you cannot just rely on your listening skills and hard guessing .
> 
> "understanding the meaning of the sentence" is the key here and then choose the appropriate word.
> - read the answer options before the audio plays out.
> - then comprehend the meaning and select the best option.
Click to expand...

 are you sure of, what you are telling?


----------



## Saud131

snowingreen said:


> - Practice Test A is easier compared to Test B.
> - Speaking can be improved if you pace yourself correctly and will get better if you take another test. Being calm and knowing the exam format is important.
> - But to excel in Reading, one need to have at least average grammar skills.
> - Multiple choice has negative marks. if you are unsure of both the choices. just select one.
> - Practice rearrange paragraph


Hi snowingreen,

Thank you for your reply. I heard on this forum that practice test B is easier than test A.
I will surely work on the reading part but for speaking I am sure I could have achieved better marks. Don't know what was the real problem.


----------



## Saud131

I mean I believe I should have received a better score for my speaking.


----------



## KennyP

zaback21 said:


> Great story. 8 times the charm.
> 
> Man I would never be able to go through 8 times for a test. I would have probably given up after the 2nd time. Great perseverance.



Thanks man! 




Jakin said:


> I have seen people giving IELTS/PTE more than 20 times and still they are desperately trying their best. This was really a good inspiration video, definitely provided a good insight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Thank you, glad to be of help.  


Keep sharing!
<*SNIP*> *See Rule 10 and 11, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
#Success2017


----------



## snowingreen

aggpunit said:


> are you sure of, what you are telling?


yep. last word is beeped. how would you guess the answer without understanding the sentence ?

you will have distractors in the answer options . such as a word sounding phonetically similar, but has a different meaning . you will have to ignore that.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

I have bought Pearson PTE Academic and Mc Millan PTE Test builder. I feel the reading section in these books is easier when compared to the actual test. Please suggest a better book/online material to practice PTE reading.


----------



## sounddonor

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Team, I have bought Pearson PTE Academic and Mc Millan PTE Test builder. I feel the reading section in these books is easier when compared to the actual test. Please suggest a better book/online material to practice PTE reading.




Yes it is true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagica22

sanjeewa said:


> Yes it is true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't see Pearson Mock test but i have free version of Mc Millan which in my point of 
view is really tough. But now you are saying the real exam is even harder than this, i really shocked.


----------



## aumelb1

nagica22 said:


> I didn't see Pearson Mock test but i have free version of Mc Millan which in my point of
> view is really tough. But now you are saying the real exam is even harder than this, i really shocked.


 It depends on your understanding.it is sometimes easy sometimes itsm not  good luck!!!


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,

I´ve just taken my PTE scored test A and here is the result:

L 63
R 61
S 70
W 62

Enabling Skills:

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 59
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 79

I take the real exam next week. Do I have good chances to achieve 65 in each section? Please suggest what exactly should I improve to increase my writing, listening and reading scores?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## sumitgupta22

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I´ve just taken my PTE scored test A and here is the result:
> 
> L 63
> R 61
> S 70
> W 62
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 59
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> I take the real exam next week. Do I have good chances to achieve 65 in each section? Please suggest what exactly should I improve to increase my writing, listening and reading scores?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Bro,

Aim for straight 90s. Why aim less? If you have confidence in the exam and do not take stress, I am sure, you will achieve at least 79+.


----------



## Ptera

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro,
> 
> Aim for straight 90s. Why aim less? If you have confidence in the exam and do not take stress, I am sure, you will achieve at least 79+.


Thanks bro for this motivation! I will try to do my best!

What I don´t understand by MCQ multiple answers, if I don´t know the answers, should I just guess two answers or will it negatively affect my previous tasks in case I choose two wrong answers? Can you pls tell me how to proceed.. Thanks!


----------



## baldmonk

Hello. Just got my PTE result (L/R/W/S: 90/80/90/90). Please if someone can let me know how to procced further with Australia PR. Have 11 years of experience of Software Development in Telecom Domain.


----------



## Jakin

baldmonk said:


> Hello. Just got my PTE result (L/R/W/S: 90/80/90/90). Please if someone can let me know how to procced further with Australia PR. Have 11 years of experience of Software Development in Telecom Domain.


Do the following steps to apply for PR

1.skill assessment process- Assess your qualification(Academic qualificatuon+ experience) to Australian standard from ACS (Australian Computer society).

2. Skillselect- after getting your suitable assessment, submit EOI from skillselect to get invitation for 189 for your requested occupation. 

3. Visa application - after you get the invitation for your occupation, submit the visa application for 189 with required forms and documents ( certificates, IELTS, Police check from your country, birth certificate, medicals etc)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879

baldmonk said:


> Hello. Just got my PTE result (L/R/W/S: 90/80/90/90). Please if someone can let me know how to procced further with Australia PR. Have 11 years of experience of Software Development in Telecom Domain.


Was that your first time to sit for the PTE exam?


----------



## subz.finwiz

Ptera said:


> Thanks bro for this motivation! I will try to do my best!
> 
> What I don´t understand by MCQ multiple answers, if I don´t know the answers, should I just guess two answers or will it negatively affect my previous tasks in case I choose two wrong answers? Can you pls tell me how to proceed.. Thanks!


Dont make any guess work, this multiple answers has -ve marking , you will loose valuable points. Every single point counts in PTE , dont do that.


----------



## baldmonk

Jakin said:


> Do the following steps to apply for PR
> 
> 1.skill assessment process- Assess your qualification(Academic qualificatuon+ experience) to Australian standard from ACS (Australian Computer society).
> 
> 2. Skillselect- after getting your suitable assessment, submit EOI from skillselect to get invitation for 189 for your requested occupation.
> 
> 3. Visa application - after you get the invitation for your occupation, submit the visa application for 189 with required forms and documents ( certificates, IELTS, Police check from your country, birth certificate, medicals etc)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Many Thanks Kind Jaikin. Should I go and do this by myself or is it advisable to hire an agent.


----------



## baldmonk

sherif22879 said:


> Was that your first time to sit for the PTE exam?


Ya bro. Got lucky I guess. Gave the PTE Practice Gold kit exams twice for preparation. In the first one I got L:R:S:W = 84:76:72:82. In the second I flunked in Speaking. Got L:R:S:W = 76:72:63:69. Prepared pretty aggresively after the same.


----------



## subz.finwiz

baldmonk said:


> Many Thanks Kind Jaikin. Should I go and do this by myself or is it advisable to hire an agent.


do it yourself. why do you want to waste money


----------



## Oneshift

Guys - please help!
1st Attempt
L78
R83
S75
W77

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 75
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 85
Vocabulary 80
Written Disclosure 53

Second Attempt
L76
R77
S86
W80

Grammar 63
Oral Fluency 88
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 72
Written Disclosure 55

Please guide what should I do to crack this!


----------



## subz.finwiz

reishigupta said:


> Guys - please help!
> 1st Attempt
> L78
> R83
> S75
> W77
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 75
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 85
> Vocabulary 80
> Written Disclosure 53
> 
> Second Attempt
> L76
> R77
> S86
> W80
> 
> Grammar 63
> Oral Fluency 88
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Disclosure 55
> 
> Please guide what should I do to crack this!


you are very close to it. only you need to take care of Listening & Reading.
Make a habit to listen to BBC Radio4 everyday whenever you are free.
Read the academic journals & practise GMAT RC passages, you should be good.


----------



## baldmonk

subz.finwiz said:


> do it yourself. why do you want to waste money


Thanks bro for the advice. Please if you can give some pointers on how to get the ACS assesment.


----------



## nagica22

Congrats bro. I got a question for you, which one is harder Mock test or actual test. 
Thanks in advance.



baldmonk said:


> Ya bro. Got lucky I guess. Gave the PTE Practice Gold kit exams twice for preparation. In the first one I got L:R:S:W = 84:76:72:82. In the second I flunked in Speaking. Got L:R:S:W = 76:72:63:69. Prepared pretty aggresively after the same.


----------



## subz.finwiz

baldmonk said:


> Thanks bro for the advice. Please if you can give some pointers on how to get the ACS assesment.


Of course !!:couch2: why not. It goes as follows.

1) Get your passport color scanned, printed & notarized. 1st page & last page only.
2) Get your educational certificates color scanned & notarized.
3) For experience letter ( for each employer ): you need to write an affidavit in prescribed format ( you will find it in ANZSCO website ). You need to arrange a senior person in the same organization who will certify your employment & your role. Any senior working/worked in the same organization will do. Get their passport color scanned as well. attach in the affidavit. you need to attach payslips (3 or 4 payslips per year) and service certificate if applicable.

Thats it. you dont need any other document. 
now you need to login to ACS website, follow the instructions & file the assessment application. You need to pay the fees ( ~28k INR) and submit the application online. It will be done in 2-3 weeks time.:laser:

for notarization: you can go to BDA complex or anywhere in your city where public notary service is available. They charge nominal amount & do it easily.


----------



## subz.finwiz

Sharing my PTE Academic experience & tips:

My scores: L/R/S/W: 85/88/90/88 ( 1st attempt )

Before you start preparation: book the test in advance ( lead time 1 to 1.5 months ) provided you know the test format, and are comfortable to make yourself prepared in 1-1.5 months time. Rescheduling is a waste of money & you need to pay almost same money again. ( cost: 11300 INR)

For PTE: my suggestions would be:

1) Finish official guide
2) watch youtube videos (navjot brar tips are awesome - my sincere advise dont see any other tips, this is more than sufficient for you to do all the tricks ) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdW...oMl57MDY2w2yqw
3) Finish PTE Academic Practice Test plus
4) Finish Macmillan PTE preparation kit
5) Write Paid PTE-Mock A exam
6) Do more practice depending on your areas of improvement
7) Write Paid PTE-Mock B exam
8) Go for real exam

Speaking: Speak naturally & fluently in your own native accent, don't panic or worry. PTE software is intelligent enough to understand if you are genuine or faking. Take tips from youtube on "navjot brar" channel, the tips & emergency strategies really helped me as i was struggling to the core in speaking section.

Writing: You need to do some practice yourself, grap some hifi vocabs used frequently or can be used frequently such as "inadvertently", "substantiate" etc... you will find the list in internet. Barrons GRE wordlist is useful, but not sure if you will have ample time to master it, i had done it 8yrs ago, hence refreshed my memory. Also frame some opening /closing sentences for essay writing.

Reading: if you are a voracious reader, then its easy for you. PTE tests collocations, i gave my best & it worked Also you can practice GMAT RC passages. Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.

Listening: Listen to BBC Radio 4,4e,5 daily ( free Android app ), it will improve your listening skills.

Note: minor mistakes in PTE really does not affect the score, unless you make major mistakes, like cannot finish reading section within alloted time, dont say anything much for a retell lecture.


----------



## baldmonk

nagica22 said:


> Congrats bro. I got a question for you, which one is harder Mock test or actual test.
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks bro. 
One important thing: I felt the actual exam had lesser time compared to the mock test. Later I found that the time per section may differ candidate to candidate, based on the difficulty level.

Overall, I felt actual test is slightly easier and have lenient marking as compared to the Mock test. But do not be deceived and prepare to your full extent.


----------



## baldmonk

subz.finwiz said:


> Of course !!:couch2: why not. It goes as follows.
> 
> 1) Get your passport color scanned, printed & notarized. 1st page & last page only.
> 2) Get your educational certificates color scanned & notarized.
> 3) For experience letter ( for each employer ): you need to write an affidavit in prescribed format ( you will find it in ANZSCO website ). You need to arrange a senior person in the same organization who will certify your employment & your role. Any senior working/worked in the same organization will do. Get their passport color scanned as well. attach in the affidavit. you need to attach payslips (3 or 4 payslips per year) and service certificate if applicable.
> 
> Thats it. you dont need any other document.
> now you need to login to ACS website, follow the instructions & file the assessment application. You need to pay the fees ( ~28k INR) and submit the application online. It will be done in 2-3 weeks time.:laser:
> 
> for notarization: you can go to BDA complex or anywhere in your city where public notary service is available. They charge nominal amount & do it easily.


Many many Thanks for this post bro. This helps a lot.


----------



## puppy

Do we need to speak fast in speaking section? Can anyone who achieved high score tell in how many seconds you finished each reading aloud?
Thank for your help.


----------



## Jakin

puppy said:


> Do we need to speak fast in speaking section? Can anyone who achieved high score tell in how many seconds you finished each reading aloud?
> Thank for your help.


The following advice has been taken from different higher scorers.
The key is to get good score in read aloud part is be aware when you speak a sentence with punctuation and intonation. 
Speak at a moderate rate( not too fast/not too slow) and do not pause, say whatever comes to your mind related to topic. Grammer isnt a big issue on speaking section. 

I scored 82 on speaking without that much of practice. Spoke on my own pace and was worrying too much of fixing the grammer which made be slower. I would be following the above on my next round.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nagica22

Thanks a lot for your feedback.



baldmonk said:


> Thanks bro.
> One important thing: I felt the actual exam had lesser time compared to the mock test. Later I found that the time per section may differ candidate to candidate, based on the difficulty level.
> 
> Overall, I felt actual test is slightly easier and have lenient marking as compared to the Mock test. But do not be deceived and prepare to your full extent.


----------



## puppy

Hi Jakin

Thank a lot for the tips

All the best for your next round




Jakin said:


> The following advice has been taken from different higher scorers.
> The key is to get good score in read aloud part is be aware when you speak a sentence with punctuation and intonation.
> Speak at a moderate rate( not too fast/not too slow) and do not pause, say whatever comes to your mind related to topic. Grammer isnt a big issue on speaking section.
> 
> I scored 82 on speaking without that much of practice. Spoke on my own pace and was worrying too much of fixing the grammer which made be slower. I would be following the above on my next round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575

subz.finwiz said:


> Of course !!:couch2: why not. It goes as follows.
> 
> 1) Get your passport color scanned, printed & notarized. 1st page & last page only.
> 2) Get your educational certificates color scanned & notarized.
> 3) For experience letter ( for each employer ): you need to write an affidavit in prescribed format ( you will find it in ANZSCO website ). You need to arrange a senior person in the same organization who will certify your employment & your role. Any senior working/worked in the same organization will do. Get their passport color scanned as well. attach in the affidavit. you need to attach payslips (3 or 4 payslips per year) and service certificate if applicable.
> 
> Thats it. you dont need any other document.
> now you need to login to ACS website, follow the instructions & file the assessment application. You need to pay the fees ( ~28k INR) and submit the application online. It will be done in 2-3 weeks time.:laser:
> 
> for notarization: you can go to BDA complex or anywhere in your city where public notary service is available. They charge nominal amount & do it easily.


Do we need to put payslips ???I don't have for some of the companies


sent from Huawei Honor 7


----------



## subz.finwiz

puppy said:


> Do we need to speak fast in speaking section? Can anyone who achieved high score tell in how many seconds you finished each reading aloud?
> Thank for your help.


Not at all , never speak fast. you will eat some words and remember PTE examiner is a computer, you need to take care that the computer understands it. Not a real examiner in IELTS who can understand more in front of you along with your body language. Keep speaking your mind not forgetting the format of your response depending on the task. Maintain the same speed with which you started. Honestly speaking i thought i messed up my speaking section, and was mentally preparing for giving 2nd attempt in PTE. To my surprise i got 90 in speaking; so there is no need to worry about it, follow your strategy & speak naturally.

for each Read Aloud: you will take ~30 seconds to finish.

Follow these 2 videos you will score 80+









Very important tip: ( MUST For a great Score ) -- Positioning of Mic should be above your nose ( even if it interferes with your visual area for reading )


----------



## subz.finwiz

leo2575 said:


> Do we need to put payslips ???I don't have for some of the companies
> 
> 
> sent from Huawei Honor 7


ideally yes, to show the consistency throughout employment. But i guess it will be a must for recent employment. Previous employment should work with exp certificate/service letter.


----------



## leo2575

subz.finwiz said:


> ideally yes, to show the consistency throughout employment. But i guess it will be a must for recent employment. Previous employment should work with exp certificate/service letter.


I am working as a full time employee on contract basis for a US based startup.. salary gets credited in bank and no payslips are issued.. what should I do?? 

sent from Huawei Honor 7


----------



## subz.finwiz

leo2575 said:


> I am working as a full time employee on contract basis for a US based startup.. salary gets credited in bank and no payslips are issued.. what should I do??
> 
> sent from Huawei Honor 7


A bit weird case !! Never mind, i can think of these:

1> can you see with the HR of your company, any kind of documentary evidence showing your salary part ? 
2> Also for your case, attach a certificate in your company letter head showing that you are a bonafide employee. That would be a plus.
3> Also i think to support your application, in addition, you may think of showing the bank statements showing salary credited to your account.

Ensure that your linked in profile & the senior's linkedin profile who certifies your experience, is updated and shows the company name where you are working & since when. It will be of help to ACS while they verify.


----------



## Jakin

subz.finwiz said:


> ideally yes, to show the consistency throughout employment. But i guess it will be a must for recent employment. Previous employment should work with exp certificate/service letter.


Hey subz.finwiz, what's your thoughts on inproving listening and reading. I have been struggling to get good scores on these. 
I have seen the collocation list provided by PTE, which seems very hard to remember. 
For listening, where do you think the most mark lies in. I always want to ensure fill in the blanks and correct missing words and i did so. But still i am struggling to achieve better scores. For SST, is it mandatory to identify keywords and key features, and write a summary using them/synonyms. My grammer, spelling has been always consistent 90 but i am unware what's actually affecting my marks. I am not sure whether i am making mistakes on MCQ, HCsummary and beep part of listening.

Any tips and strategies would be appreciate in terms of reading and lsitening.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

Hi there, 

The last time I gave PTE, I scored 76 in writing and listening, my WD is 90, spelling 80, vocabulary 80 and grammar is 85, I am really confused which sections are my weaknesses. I misspelled one or two words in FIB ( listening) and WFD, but I do not see any difficulty in SST and SWT, so any of you can guess how can I improve to 79?


----------



## subz.finwiz

Jakin said:


> Hey subz.finwiz, what's your thoughts on inproving listening and reading. I have been struggling to get good scores on these.
> I have seen the collocation list provided by PTE, which seems very hard to remember.
> For listening, where do you think the most mark lies in. I always want to ensure fill in the blanks and correct missing words and i did so. But still i am struggling to achieve better scores. For SST, is it mandatory to identify keywords and key features, and write a summary using them/synonyms. My grammer, spelling has been always consistent 90 but i am unware what's actually affecting my marks. I am not sure whether i am making mistakes on MCQ, HCsummary and beep part of listening.
> 
> Any tips and strategies would be appreciate in terms of reading and lsitening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Reading: dont bother about PTE collocation list. it will be hard to remember. but if you can spot the common usage of words then it will be sufficient. if you want you can practise Cambridge collocation material, but i am not sure if it will really help or not. if you are a voracious reader, then its easy for you. PTE tests collocations, i gave my best & it worked. You can practice GMAT RC passages. Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.

Listening: except SST, all other types are full credit ( either right/ wrong ). you need to ensure accuracy. HCSummay... possible you might be getting them wrong, understand the central idea, dont take notes, and predict the ending. it will be easy to predict when u understand the full speech.
SST - very important to capture content ~80% of it. And you can use your writing skills to paraphrase the central gist of it. Start with the "topic sentence" of the SST to introduce the topic and state the supporting stuffs spoken in a logical way. Logical connectivity & proper structure is very important for any writing task such as SST.
i would reiterate again, apart from SST, everysingle qn is single credit (either right/wrong ) so try to increase your accuracy. it will surely help.MCQ and multiple answers carry -ve marking so dont do guess work. It will be only 2 options max that would be the answer. Resist your temptation to select 3rd option. mostly 99% cases it will be only 2 options correct.

Let me know if you have further qns, i will surely help you.


----------



## Jakin

subz.finwiz said:


> Reading: dont bother about PTE collocation list. it will be hard to remember. but if you can spot the common usage of words then it will be sufficient. if you want you can practise Cambridge collocation material, but i am not sure if it will really help or not. if you are a voracious reader, then its easy for you. PTE tests collocations, i gave my best & it worked. You can practice GMAT RC passages. Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.
> 
> Listening: except SST, all other types are full credit ( either right/ wrong ). you need to ensure accuracy. HCSummay... possible you might be getting them wrong, understand the central idea, dont take notes, and predict the ending. it will be easy to predict when u understand the full speech.
> SST - very important to capture content ~80% of it. And you can use your writing skills to paraphrase the central gist of it. Start with the "topic sentence" of the SST to introduce the topic and state the supporting stuffs spoken in a logical way. Logical connectivity & proper structure is very important for any writing task such as SST.
> i would reiterate again, apart from SST, everysingle qn is single credit (either right/wrong ) so try to increase your accuracy. it will surely help.MCQ and multiple answers carry -ve marking so dont do guess work. It will be only 2 options max that would be the answer. Resist your temptation to select 3rd option. mostly 99% cases it will be only 2 options correct.
> 
> Let me know if you have further qns, i will surely help you.


What do you mean by PTE test collocations, where can i find them ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Jakin said:


> What do you mean by PTE test collocations, where can i find them ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


its the same you see here. you must have seen it.
link: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


----------



## Jakin

subz.finwiz said:


> its the same you see here. you must have seen it.
> link: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


Ow this one, i am really afraid of this list. Its very hard to remember.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin

subz.finwiz said:


> its the same you see here. you must have seen it.
> link: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


Ow this one, i am really afraid of this list. Its very hard to remember.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Abrockks

Hello all,

I appeared for PTE-A and my score is as below:

L: 80 / R:82 / S:81 / W:77

I missed band 8 by just 2 marks..!! Please advise me if I can apply for revaluation, as their website mentions revaluation possible for writing and some of the speaking sections only.

Did anyone get the positive reply under revaluation here? Please advise me as am highly disappointed by this shortfall of 2 marks and missing band 8.

Any inputs / suggestions / advise would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,

Is it possble to get 79+ in reading & listening in case you skip the MCQ multiple answers? 

I´m loosing so much time on these and always not sure whether I ticked a correct option.. Is it not better just to avoid them and spend the time for other tasks such as re-order para or fill in the blanks..


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possble to get 79+ in reading & listening in case you skip the MCQ multiple answers?
> 
> I´m loosing so much time on these and always not sure whether I ticked a correct option.. Is it not better just to avoid them and spend the time for other tasks such as re-order para or fill in the blanks..


No. There is no negative marking overall, hence if you click and get it right, you get marks. Not selecting is just not taking the chance. Well try figure out how much you need on Fill In The Blanks and Drag and Drop word section, and then allocate the rest for harder Reading sections.


----------



## Ptera

Thanks zaback for your reply! 

So do you mean in case I don´t know the answers for MCQ with multiple answers I just need to guess at least two options? Because some people suggest rather to leave it and don´t touch in case I´m not sure.. I´m confused..


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Thanks zaback for your reply!
> 
> So do you mean in case I don´t know the answers for MCQ with multiple answers I just need to guess at least two options? Because some people suggest rather to leave it and don´t touch in case I´m not sure.. I´m confused..


Yes, guess two at least if you don't know. There is negative marking in MCQ but it doesn't affect other questions or sections. 

You get two right/2 = 2
You get 1 right/2=0 (1-1)
You get none right=0 

You get three right/3=3
You get two right/3=1 (2-1)
You get one right/3=0
You get none right/3=0

So, if you know only one correct answer but don't know the other one in a max 2 correct possible answer question, you get zero, if you only select the correct one and for not selecting at least two !!! You still get zero for selecting a correct one and a incorrect one. There is no escape !!!

The MCQ marking system is very weird but that's how it works. Its either 0 or some marks, but never negatve and doesn't affect other MCQ or overall Reading marks.


----------



## Ptera

zaback21 said:


> Yes, guess two at least if you don't know. There is negative marking in MCQ but it doesn't affect other questions or sections.
> 
> You get two right/2 = 2
> You get 1 right/2=0 (1-1)
> You get none right=0
> 
> You get three right/3=3
> You get two right/3=1 (2-1)
> You get one right/3=0
> You get none right/3=0
> 
> So, if you know only one correct answer but don't know the other one in a max 2 correct possible answer question, you get zero, if you only select the correct one and for not selecting at least two !!! You still get zero for selecting a correct one and a incorrect one. There is no escape !!!
> 
> The MCQ marking system is very weird but that's how it works. Its either 0 or some marks, but never negatve and doesn't affect other MCQ or overall Reading marks.


This a very nice explanation!! Now it´s clear for me!
Thanks a lot!

Do you think the system marks the real test more fair compared to the Mock test A?
I got overall 64 in the Mock A and don´t know whether it will be enough to get more than 65 in each for the real one..


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> This a very nice explanation!! Now it´s clear for me!
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Do you think the system marks the real test more fair compared to the Mock test A?
> I got overall 64 in the Mock A and don´t know whether it will be enough to get more than 65 in each for the real one..


Mock Test A is harder than Real Test. If you scored 64, you will surely score 65 in Real Test easily, that's what happens majority of the time.


----------



## rpalni

Hi, Given PTE practice test B today after one month of preparation, please find my score below:

Listening : 59
Reading : 54
Speaking : 38
Writing: 65
---------------------
Grammar: 82
Oral Fluency: 51
Pronunciation: 17
Spelling : 73
Vocabulary : 62
Written Discourse : 45

While giving test some technical issue came because of that some of my answers was not recorded properly. So, 4-5 describe image section couldn't be recorded. So, please advice how to do my preparation further and while advising consider this technical issue as well for 4-5 describe image questions. 

I am planing to give practice test A after 2 week and final test on 2-April-2017

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Hi, Given PTE practice test B today after one month of preparation, please find my score below:
> 
> Listening : 59
> Reading : 54
> Speaking : 38
> Writing: 65
> ---------------------
> Grammar: 82
> Oral Fluency: 51
> Pronunciation: 17
> Spelling : 73
> Vocabulary : 62
> Written Discourse : 45
> 
> While giving test some technical issue came because of that some of my answers was not recorded properly. So, 4-5 describe image section couldn't be recorded. So, please advice how to do my preparation further and while advising consider this technical issue as well for 4-5 describe image questions.
> 
> I am planing to give practice test A after 2 week and final test on 2-April-2017
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My target score is 65+


----------



## zaback21

rpalni said:


> My target score is 65+


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

You just need to practice a lot in Reading mostly. Test B is easier than A and also actual exam, so you need lots of improvement. Also try improve your essay a little bit and written and spoken summary.


----------



## rpalni

Thank you very much zaback21.


----------



## Abrockks

Abrockks said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A and my score is as below:
> 
> L: 80 / R:82 / S:81 / W:77
> 
> I missed band 8 by just 2 marks..!! Please advise me if I can apply for revaluation, as their website mentions revaluation possible for writing and some of the speaking sections only.
> 
> Did anyone get the positive reply under revaluation here? Please advise me as am highly disappointed by this shortfall of 2 marks and missing band 8.
> 
> Any inputs / suggestions / advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Guys, 

Please tell me if revaluation of PTE score is of any help (This was my third PTE attempt) or should I consider another attempt to gain 10 more points, or I should simply wait for some more time for invitation, as am waiting since October last year for an invitation and am really frustrated and losing hope day by day as nothing is seem to be working out here.

I am clueless if I should invest so much of Money, Time and Energy again. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Jakin

Abrockks said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please tell me if revaluation of PTE score is of any help (This was my third PTE attempt) or should I consider another attempt to gain 10 more points, or I should simply wait for some more time for invitation, as am waiting since October last year for an invitation and am really frustrated and losing hope day by day as nothing is seem to be working out here.
> 
> I am clueless if I should invest so much of Money, Time and Energy again. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


What is your Occupation?
Haven't seen someone getting positive result after reevaluation and furthermore its time consuming. Why dont you try it once more ? You are pretty close to your desired score.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Please suggest some books for practising reading section. I found Pearson PTE Academic and PTE test builder easy compared to the actual exam. Any books or online materials ?


----------



## J J M

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Please suggest some books for practising reading section. I found Pearson PTE Academic and PTE test builder easy compared to the actual exam. Any books or online materials ?


Try wenbo.tv. It has quite a few number of practice questions.


----------



## subz.finwiz

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Please suggest some books for practising reading section. I found Pearson PTE Academic and PTE test builder easy compared to the actual exam. Any books or online materials ?


Unfortunately there are no easy way to ace reading section, I would suggest do the below.
1> Start reading quality newspapers, academic journals (available in internet), the hindu, frontline, EPW (econ & political weekly). Reading these will definitely improve your reading skills.
2> PTE tests collocations, you can check PTE collocations pdf available in their site, but it is impossible to remember everything, just do read it as many times as you can. 
3> You can practice GMAT RC passages. Start with slow & with good understanding even if it takes more time, then try to make it faster afterwards.
4> Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.
5> Check the videos pertaining to reading section on youtube, it might help you. Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw


----------



## biggy85

Abrockks said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please tell me if revaluation of PTE score is of any help (This was my third PTE attempt) or should I consider another attempt to gain 10 more points, or I should simply wait for some more time for invitation, as am waiting since October last year for an invitation and am really frustrated and losing hope day by day as nothing is seem to be working out here.
> 
> I am clueless if I should invest so much of Money, Time and Energy again. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Not sure if reevaluation can help improve the score, as it is a computer scoring system.

Please don't lose hope. I understand it costs money, but try to think of giving one more attempt. You are almost there. Your next attempt is going to rock. Have faith. It will definitely pay off in the end. 

All the best.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91

yasirkayani said:


> simple tips for speaking is to speak without any hesitation you will get 90 for sure, and for more tips you can PM me


I need ur tips for speaking

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## mceci

I asked for a re-mark and after 3 days they told me that the mark was the same as the previous report. I was only waiting for +1.

I think that it is only a good option if you think that you had issues with audio or any other technical issue...

Cheerrs


----------



## aumelb1

Is anyone from China ?


----------



## azir

mceci said:


> I asked for a re-mark and after 3 days they told me that the mark was the same as the previous report. I was only waiting for +1.
> 
> I think that it is only a good option if you think that you had issues with audio or any other technical issue...
> 
> Cheerrs


same thing, paid 125 USD and 4 days later got an email saying that there are no changes at all .... money wasted.


----------



## ammarmp

Hey group members,
I have a quick question. I am due for EA assessment this week (applied FT on 9/2/17).

I might either be awarded 60 or 65 points (based on exp. acceptance). I am planning to take PTE-A this week to improve my point to 70 (or 75).

If I do get the required score, will I get invite in the invitation round on 29th March?

I have still not registered, but Is it worth the trouble? or should I wait till July/August for invitation. My occupation is flagged. Do the senior members foresee removal?


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> Hey group members,
> I have a quick question. I am due for EA assessment this week (applied FT on 9/2/17).
> 
> I might either be awarded 60 or 65 points (based on exp. acceptance). I am planning to take PTE-A this week to improve my point to 70 (or 75).
> 
> If I do get the required score, will I get invite in the invitation round on 29th March?
> 
> I have still not registered, but Is it worth the trouble? or should I wait till July/August for invitation. My occupation is flagged. Do the senior members foresee removal?


If you can get to 70 points anytime before June 7 (most likely but need to clarify as there is a consensus that maybe more than 17 invites were issued on 1st March 2017), you will be invited in the next round. So, yes 70 points is worth the trouble. If 2335 is removed or the no of places is decreased, then you may not get your PR. So, try get to 70 asap and get your invite now.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Yesterday my PC crashed during the test but it was for few minutes during the Essay section, did not affect my timing. The PTE Page says Delivery Successful - On hold, what's up with that?


----------



## ammarmp

zaback21 said:


> If you can get to 70 points anytime before June 7 (most likely but need to clarify as there is a consensus that maybe more than 17 invites were issued on 1st March 2017), you will be invited in the next round. So, yes 70 points is worth the trouble. If 2335 is removed or the no of places is decreased, then you may not get your PR. So, try get to 70 asap and get your invite now.


thanks. Is there a chance it could be removed?? I was under the impression it is just under scrutiny.


----------



## Kyra J

ju9863 said:


> Thanks for ur reply.
> So you mean that it might take 2 weeks for me to get the result.. right? or more than 5 days?
> 
> So tired and frustrated ㅠㅠ


Hi, are your results out...

??


----------



## Kyra J

ju9863 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am so tired to wait for my result. I gave my exam on 28th of February and my status saying "Delivery Successful - on hold" more than 8 days (just over the 5 working days). I sent emails to support team and pte Australia but they said I have to wait for it. I think it is their policy that the result comes within the 5 working days. But if it is over the 5 working days, they should apologize to me and give me some truthful answers like "exact time for release of the result" or "the exact reason for the delay"
> 
> Anyway, is there someone in the same situation with me? or any advice?


wait... wait and wait...

painfull but might have sweet results 

All the best !!


----------



## scorpion24

Hi forum members,

I gave PTE-A exam at Pune on 12th March. Exactly in 24 hrs, I have the E-Mail saying that my score card is ready. I am very happy that I got the scores of 71/80/67/74 in L/R/S/W respectively. I am grateful to all the members who shared valuable information on this forum.


----------



## reubensmummy

Also passed pte-a on 6th march,failed ielts twice. Glad this part is over

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Yesterday my PC crashed during the test but it was for few minutes during the Essay section, did not affect my timing. The PTE Page says Delivery Successful - On hold, what's up with that?


It means everything is fine. You will get your result, so may have to wait at least 5 working days.


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> thanks. Is there a chance it could be removed?? I was under the impression it is just under scrutiny.


No one knows if it is staying or getting removed. Only in June you will find out with SOL 2017-18.


----------



## zaback21

scorpion24 said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I gave PTE-A exam at Pune on 12th March. Exactly in 24 hrs, I have the E-Mail saying that my score card is ready. I am very happy that I got the scores of 71/80/67/74 in L/R/S/W respectively. I am grateful to all the members who shared valuable information on this forum.


Congrats ! Have you achieved the required points or will you need more ? Looking at your score, it can be seen, you are good in English, hence if you need more points, I think you will be able to hit 79+ in all with a little bit of more practice.


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! Have you achieved the required points or will you need more ? Looking at your score, it can be seen, you are good in English, hence if you need more points, I think you will be able to hit 79+ in all with a little bit of more practice.


How are you these days Zaback???


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> How are you these days Zaback???


I am fine. Busy with studies, waiting for Aus visa and parents. I really want to go to Melbourne cos sick of Sydney, but there is no sign of SOL 2017-18 and whether 233914 will stay in July. So, may have to end up with 190 NSW.

For now, I may have to move to Sydney 

Anyway, congrats again on your grant !

How is your day going ?


----------



## Abrockks

Jakin said:


> What is your Occupation?
> Haven't seen someone getting positive result after reevaluation and furthermore its time consuming. Why dont you try it once more ? You are pretty close to your desired score.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Occupation: 261112 System Analyst

Thanks for your input, yeah will probably think about another PTE attempt.


----------



## Abrockks

biggy85 said:


> Not sure if reevaluation can help improve the score, as it is a computer scoring system.
> 
> Please don't lose hope. I understand it costs money, but try to think of giving one more attempt. You are almost there. Your next attempt is going to rock. Have faith. It will definitely pay off in the end.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


yeah will think about another attempt instead of revaluation and see how it goes, thanks for the motivation and wish you get your grant quickly.

Thanks,


----------



## Abrockks

mceci said:


> I asked for a re-mark and after 3 days they told me that the mark was the same as the previous report. I was only waiting for +1.
> 
> I think that it is only a good option if you think that you had issues with audio or any other technical issue...
> 
> Cheerrs


ohhh, hard luck mate, i think there is no point in revaluation of PTE scores, I will think about another attempt now.

Sailing in the same boat i guess, I can understand how it feels to be left out for just 1 or 2 marks less from the desired band.

So whats your current status of PTE now, did you get your desired score in PTE with fresh attempt?


----------



## hirushan

scorpion24 said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I gave PTE-A exam at Pune on 12th March. Exactly in 24 hrs, I have the E-Mail saying that my score card is ready. I am very happy that I got the scores of 71/80/67/74 in L/R/S/W respectively. I am grateful to all the members who shared valuable information on this forum.


Congratzzz...


----------



## aumelb1

It was great.played ping pong recently.


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> It was great.played ping pong recently.


Ha ha. I will hook you up with Carrom Board game, extremely addicting.


----------



## Reggyy

Hi guys,

I'm going to sit the exam on the 16th, which is 2 days from now. I've prepping for about 4 weeks and have done both of the scored test on the Gold Pack. Here's my result

Scored Test A (Taken without any prep)

Communicative Skills
Listening 69
Reading 69
Speaking 61
Writing 61

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 57
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 10

Scored Test B (taken after weeks of prep)

Communicative Skills
Listening 84
Reading 69
Speaking 77
Writing 77

Enabling Skills
Grammar 82 
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 74
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Do you reckon it should be good enough for the real test? Also, I found the scored tests were difficult, especially in Repeat Sentence and Reorder Paragraph (for test B). 

I booked the exam in RMIT. Has anyone done the exam in RMIT? How crowded it could be? 

Thanks heaps for the tips, guys!


----------



## biggy85

Reggyy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm going to sit the exam on the 16th, which is 2 days from now. I've prepping for about 4 weeks and have done both of the scored test on the Gold Pack. Here's my result
> 
> Scored Test A (Taken without any prep)
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 69
> Reading 69
> Speaking 61
> Writing 61
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 10
> 
> Scored Test B (taken after weeks of prep)
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 84
> Reading 69
> Speaking 77
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 74
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Do you reckon it should be good enough for the real test? Also, I found the scored tests were difficult, especially in Repeat Sentence and Reorder Paragraph (for test B).
> 
> I booked the exam in RMIT. Has anyone done the exam in RMIT? How crowded it could be?
> 
> Thanks heaps for the tips, guys!


You are close. Aim for 80+, you can get it. Watch out for spellings, try reading good passages. All the best. You will do good.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha. I will hook you up with Carrom Board game, extremely addicting.


Don't know what that game is , haven't played yet


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> Don't know what that game is , haven't played yet


It's like Snooker but played with hand instead of cue stick.


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys,
I have been preparing for PTE for last one month from two sources:
1) PTE Academic TestBuilder(Macillan pdf) 
2) PTE Academic Offline Practise Test

Yesterday I gave Pearson Online Practise Test B and found that Repeat Sentence was quite tough in comparison to the one available in Macmillan pdf and Offline Practise Test. In Macmillan pdf and Offline Practise Test I could easily do Repeat Sentence but in Offline Practise test B I found it difficult to understand Repeat Sentences. Please guide me if in the real test complexity level of Repeat Sentence is also so tough.


----------



## Reggyy

I need 79+ for each band. Thank you so much for your support! I'll do my best!😁




biggy85 said:


> You are close. Aim for 80+, you can get it. Watch out for spellings, try reading good passages. All the best. You will do good.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3

*Answer Short Question.*

Hi,

In Speaking - Answer short questions, can we give multiple answers using 'OR' word.

For example, 
1. What paper do you get when you purchase an item?
If I say "bill or receipt" and the expected answer is "receipt"
is it considered to be correct or wrong?


Also, what happens if I miss out on articles such as 'a' or 'an'
For example,
expected answer is "a ladder"
my answer is "ladder"
is it considered to be correct or wrong?


----------



## kinnu369

Fazil3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Speaking - Answer short questions, can we give multiple answers using 'OR' word.
> 
> For example,
> 1. What paper do you get when you purchase an item?
> If I say "bill or receipt" and the expected answer is "receipt"
> is it considered to be correct or wrong?


It's always better to give only one answer as computer will be checking it.


[/QUOTE]
Also, what happens if I miss out on articles such as 'a' or 'an'
For example,
expected answer is "a ladder"
my answer is "ladder"
is it considered to be correct or wrong?[/QUOTE]

NO PROBLEM at all. You can keep the answer as short as possible, and i feel its better to say without any articles as there is a chance of saying a wrong one in that tight time limit.


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys,
I have been preparing for PTE for last one month from two sources:
1) PTE Academic TestBuilder(Macillan pdf) 
2) PTE Academic Offline Practise Test

Yesterday I gave Pearson Online Practise Test B and found that Repeat Sentence was quite tough in comparison to the one available in Macmillan pdf and Offline Practise Test. In Macmillan pdf and Offline Practise Test I could easily do Repeat Sentence but in Offline Practise test B I found it difficult to understand Repeat Sentences. Please guide me if in the real test complexity level of Repeat Sentence is also so tough.


----------



## subz.finwiz

rpalni said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been preparing for PTE for last one month from two sources:
> 1) PTE Academic TestBuilder(Macillan pdf)
> 2) PTE Academic Offline Practise Test
> 
> Yesterday I gave Pearson Online Practise Test B and found that Repeat Sentence was quite tough in comparison to the one available in Macmillan pdf and Offline Practise Test. In Macmillan pdf and Offline Practise Test I could easily do Repeat Sentence but in Offline Practise test B I found it difficult to understand Repeat Sentences. Please guide me if in the real test complexity level of Repeat Sentence is also so tough.


its easier in real exam ( 8-10 words max )


----------



## scorpion24

It's much easier in the actual exam. Repeat sentences are not more than 3 phases.


----------



## vivekvaradhan

Hi,
I am planning to take up PTE, can some one share the materials and tips for preparations.
What is the tentative preparation time for a person who has not taken up any such exams so far ? 
Appreciate your help.


----------



## zaback21

vivekvaradhan said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to take up PTE, can some one share the materials and tips for preparations.
> What is the tentative preparation time for a person who has not taken up any such exams so far ?
> Appreciate your help.


This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801


----------



## vivekvaradhan

Thanks zaback21 it heps.


----------



## Mannath

Hi expats,

Small confusion - I've submitted my EOI on March 1st, 2017 with 65 points for job code 261313.

In the last round of invitation i.e March 1st,2017 the date of effect for job code is 29/01/2017 with still 914 occupation ceiling left.

Considering the next two-three rounds of invitations and my job code and the occupation ceiling left, could you people suggest whether I can get an invitation before the remaining ceilings are filled? If yes, when can I expect the invitation?

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Small confusion - I've submitted my EOI on March 1st, 2017 with 65 points for job code 261313.
> 
> In the last round of invitation i.e March 1st,2017 the date of effect for job code is 29/01/2017 with still 914 occupation ceiling left.
> 
> Considering the next two-three rounds of invitations and my job code and the occupation ceiling left, could you people suggest whether I can get an invitation before the remaining ceilings are filled? If yes, when can I expect the invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


It's hard to say. 2334 got double invite. 2613 moved 17 days(rough approximation from immitracker), so it is hard to say if it is due to 225 invite or 450 invite. As 17 days is too generous for 225 and 17 is far too less for 450.

I felt they did double invite tonight, so on that basis you are most likely going to get your invite in the next round and that will most likely be the last invitation round for 2613 if they continue with the double invite.


----------



## Mannath

zaback21 said:


> It's hard to say. 2334 got double invite. 2613 moved 17 days(rough approximation from immitracker), so it is hard to say if it is due to 225 invite or 450 invite. As 17 days is too generous for 225 and 17 is far too less for 450.
> 
> I felt they did double invite tonight, so on that basis you are most likely going to get your invite in the next round and that will most likely be the last invitation round for 2613 if they continue with the double invite.


Thank you for the reply zaback21.
So, my situation is like if its a 450 invite, there are still 464 invites left and if lucky I will get it in the next invitation round considering the date of effect.

After the occupation ceiling reaches don't they send any invites?Is it done for the year in that case?

If I don't get an invite, will the EOI carry forward to the next year? Also, shall I consider rewriting the exam in 10 days?


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Thank you for the reply zaback21.
> So, my situation is like if its a 450 invite, there are still 464 invites left and if lucky I will get it in the next invitation round considering the date of effect.
> 
> After the occupation ceiling reaches don't they send any invites?Is it done for the year in that case?
> 
> If I don't get an invite, will the EOI carry forward to the next year? Also, shall I consider rewriting the exam in 10 days?


I think you will get it. It moved 17 days (and maybe more) and it felt like less for 450 invites. So, even 17 days + 15 Feb = 4 Mar. So, you will most likely be invited next one.

No more invite for 189 after ceiling is reached. 190 will continue.

Yes, you get to keep your EOI for next July and sure invite in July with 1st Mar DOE. 
If you think you can improve points, then go for it and 100% confirm your invite.


----------



## Mannath

zaback21 said:


> I think you will get it. It moved 17 days (and maybe more) and it felt like less for 450 invites. So, even 17 days + 15 Feb = 4 Mar. So, you will most likely be invited next one.
> 
> No more invite for 189 after ceiling is reached. 190 will continue.
> 
> Yes, you get to keep your EOI for next July and sure invite in July with 1st Mar DOE.
> If you think you can improve points, then go for it and 100% confirm your invite.


Thank you Zaback21 for the reply.Hopefully will get it.


----------



## Nicusha

Reggyy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm going to sit the exam on the 16th, which is 2 days from now. I've prepping for about 4 weeks and have done both of the scored test on the Gold Pack. Here's my result
> 
> Scored Test A (Taken without any prep)
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 69
> Reading 69
> Speaking 61
> Writing 61
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 57
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 10
> 
> Scored Test B (taken after weeks of prep)
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 84
> Reading 69
> Speaking 77
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 74
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Do you reckon it should be good enough for the real test? Also, I found the scored tests were difficult, especially in Repeat Sentence and Reorder Paragraph (for test B).
> 
> I booked the exam in RMIT. Has anyone done the exam in RMIT? How crowded it could be?
> 
> Thanks heaps for the tips, guys!


Hi How have you improved your pronunciation? Thank you


----------



## tmtnguyen

Hi guys,
I got positive ACS assessment for occupation code 261313 (Software engineer) in October 2016. Years of working experience is 7years 9months (I need maximum score for working experience - 8 years)
1st company: from 2005 - 2012
2nd company: 2012 - now

My question is that should I submit ACS accessment again? Or When submitting papers for visa application, Can I enclose confirmation letter from the 2nd company saying that I am doing the same job, taking the position till present?

I'm working on PTE to sit the test next week. Result of Practice Test B was just 48. A bit stressful now.

Thank you very much


----------



## rpalni

Thanks subz.finwiz for reply.


----------



## jfperez05

Hi Guys,

I have found this website https://www.practicepte.com/ to practice PTE Test. Just wondering if you think is good or not? Or should I go and purchase the PTE preparation package from Pearson?

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1

*My friend is aiming to get 79+ in all bands today evening , please CHEER HIM UP FOR THAT!!!*


----------



## Saud131

I got PTE result yesterday and scored L90 R89 S90 W90.


----------



## kinnu369

Congrats and all the best...Share your Tips on this thread...It will be helpful for other applicants.......


----------



## meenal_sm

Even i would like to know how you practiced it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131

Practising is the key to good scores. Practice all the materials you can find. The more you practice the better the result will be. All the best.


----------



## vutla9992

Saud131 said:


> I got PTE result yesterday and scored L90 R89 S90 W90.



Congratulations for the score, how did you prepared for repeat sentence and re-tell lecture? any tips plz!


----------



## Ptera

Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience. 

Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5

These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
TEST A:
L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
TEST B:
L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63

You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.

I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language). 

My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy! 

Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask! 
Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.

P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


----------



## Ptera

Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience. 

Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5

These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
TEST A:
L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
TEST B:
L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63

You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.

I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language). 

My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy! 

Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask! 
Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.

P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


----------



## Saud131

Dear vutla9992
Thank you so much.

In re-tell lecture focus on the main ideas which the speaker talks about like date or number or examples which he mentions then repeat them in your own wording like paraphrasing. 
For repeat sentence listen carefully and repeat at least 50% of the words the speakers tells. If there is something you misunderstood just repeat it in the way you hear it.



vutla9992 said:


> Congratulations for the score, how did you prepared for repeat sentence and re-tell lecture? any tips plz!


----------



## kinnu369

Ptera said:


> Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience.
> 
> Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
> It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
> TEST A:
> L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
> TEST B:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63
> 
> You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.
> 
> I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language).
> 
> My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy!
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask!
> Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.
> 
> P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


Congratulations and all the best !!!!


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience.
> 
> Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
> It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
> TEST A:
> L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
> TEST B:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63
> 
> You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.
> 
> I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language).
> 
> My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy!
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask!
> Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.
> 
> P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


Congrats ! Now you have 60 points to lodge EOI. You have missed 189 for this year, but 190 NSW and next July is your chance for 189.


----------



## vutla9992

Saud131 said:


> Dear vutla9992
> Thank you so much.
> 
> In re-tell lecture focus on the main ideas which the speaker talks about like date or number or examples which he mentions then repeat them in your own wording like paraphrasing.
> For repeat sentence listen carefully and repeat at least 50% of the words the speakers tells. If there is something you misunderstood just repeat it in the way you hear it.


Thanks for the tips, all the best for further process.


----------



## kaushik_91

jfperez05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have found this website https://www.practicepte.com/ to practice PTE Test. Just wondering if you think is good or not? Or should I go and purchase the PTE preparation package from Pearson?
> 
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are looking to achieve a score of 79+ I would suggest you to purchase the official test prep kit. Those full mock tests will help you big time. 

This is purely based on my personal experience.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879

Saud131 said:


> Dear vutla9992
> Thank you so much.
> 
> In re-tell lecture focus on the main ideas which the speaker talks about like date or number or examples which he mentions then repeat them in your own wording like paraphrasing.
> For repeat sentence listen carefully and repeat at least 50% of the words the speakers tells. If there is something you misunderstood just repeat it in the way you hear it.


Where did you take your exam?


----------



## aumelb1

*Molodec ! Pozdravlyau!!!*



Ptera said:


> Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience.
> 
> Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
> It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
> TEST A:
> L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
> TEST B:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63
> 
> You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.
> 
> I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language).
> 
> My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy!
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask!
> Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.
> 
> P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


Good luck with the INVITE!!! Molodca!!!


----------



## Jakin

Saud131 said:


> I got PTE result yesterday and scored L90 R89 S90 W90.


Congratulations bro ! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

*congratulations for the result*



Ptera said:


> Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience.
> 
> Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
> It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
> TEST A:
> L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
> TEST B:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63
> 
> You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.
> 
> I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language).
> 
> My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy!
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask!
> Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.
> 
> P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


Congratulation Ptera!

Can you please share some tips on how to respond retell lecture and describe image, please.
Thank you, 
Hemal


----------



## nagica22

Congrats bro. 
In which city did you take the exam in KSA. If in Riyadh how many persons were there and how was the test center. 

Thanks in advance.



Saud131 said:


> I got PTE result yesterday and scored L90 R89 S90 W90.


----------



## Ptera

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! Now you have 60 points to lodge EOI. You have missed 189 for this year, but 190 NSW and next July is your chance for 189.


Thanks zaback for your help! You helped me a lot.
Do you believe that our occupations won´t be removed from SOL in July as there´re flagged?
Do you know what are the chances for 190 NWC with 60 points in my case?


----------



## Ptera

aumelb1 said:


> Good luck with the INVITE!!! Molodca!!!


Thanks bro! Spasibo))


----------



## Ptera

hdp9star said:


> Congratulation Ptera!
> 
> Can you please share some tips on how to respond retell lecture and describe image, please.
> Thank you,
> Hemal


Thanks!!

This was my strategy:

Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!! 

Example:
Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all. 
This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010. 
Body part:
1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003. 
2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008. 
3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
Conclusion: 
Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.

That´s all. 

Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!

Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
Just learn these phrases:
The speaker was discussing the “topic” 
He/she mentioned the key word 4”
He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”

To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the “key word 1” and how important it is. He/she mentioned the “key word 4”and that we all should be aware of it. 
Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.
That´s it!! My English is not perfect but using these templates I achieved 90 in speaking.


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Thanks zaback for your help! You helped me a lot.
> Do you believe that our occupations won´t be removed from SOL in July as there´re flagged?
> Do you know what are the chances for 190 NWC with 60 points in my case?


Well those occupations been flagged for last 5 + years I think. They get flagged every year but hasn't yet been removed, so lets hope the trend continues.

If you can get 10 English points if not 20, then you may have chance as you have 10 exp points. 

But your 25 age points bringing your total points to 60 makes it very hard. 65 and 10 English, 10 exp , might have been better.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

Order of invite:

70 points Superior English 
70 points Proficient English
70 points Competent English

65 points Superior English 
65 points Proficient English
65 points Competent English

60 points Superior English 
60 points Proficient English - *you are here *
60 points Competent English


----------



## nader_amj

Ptera said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> This was my strategy:
> 
> 
> 
> Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all.
> 
> This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010.
> 
> Body part:
> 
> 1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003.
> 
> 2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008.
> 
> 3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> That´s all.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
> 
> Just learn these phrases:
> 
> The speaker was discussing the “topic”
> 
> He/she mentioned the key word 4”
> 
> He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
> 
> Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
> 
> In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
> 
> Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”
> 
> 
> 
> To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the “key word 1” and how important it is. He/she mentioned the “key word 4”and that we all should be aware of it.
> 
> Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.
> 
> That´s it!! My English is not perfect but using these templates I achieved 90 in speaking.




Thank you for sharing these helpful tips. It really helps a lot! Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

Question: does your pte results automatically gets sent to dips and new zealand immigration office? Mine did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

sanjeevneo said:


> Question: does your pte results automatically gets sent to dips and new zealand immigration office? Mine did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, if you selected for it to be sent during registration.


----------



## sanjeevneo

I don't remember selecting that option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

Is it a good thing or a bad thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

sanjeevneo said:


> I don't remember selecting that option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good thing since you are going to apply to DIBP and you would have to do it manually if it wasn't sent automatically.


----------



## sanjeevneo

zaback21 said:


> It's a good thing since you are going to apply to DIBP and you would have to do it manually if it wasn't sent automatically.




But would it affect my process if i were to give Pte again and choose to upload it manually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mceci

hdp9star said:


> Congratulation Ptera!
> 
> Can you please share some tips on how to respond retell lecture and describe image, please.
> Thank you,
> Hemal


Hi Ptera,
Can you please share you knowledge about Writing and Listening?
All tips will help me!

Cheers


----------



## Nicusha

Ptera said:


> Dear friends! I just want to inform you about my PTE experience.
> 
> Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and received required score (needed 65 +). My scores are:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 79!!!
> It is amazing comparing with my IELTS exam which I took only 4 months ago: L/R/S/W – 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> These are my PTE Mock test results one week ago:
> TEST A:
> L/R/S/W – 63/61/70/62 – overall 64
> TEST B:
> L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76 – overall 63
> 
> You can see that I had 6 in IELTS in Speaking and 90 in PTE!! It´s amazing! I found the real test not easier than Mock tests. I had the same feeling after my mock test as after the real one. So I expected the similar results, but you can see the difference. One is clear now- they mark real exams different and you can easily get more points in the real one.
> 
> I prepared only couple of weeks with e2language and bought their package for 200$. They corrected some of my essays and I also had two tutorials with them (describe image and re-tell lecture). I was just practicing every day during these two weeks and did a lot of exercises (McMIllan, PTE Plus and exercises from e2language).
> 
> My English is not that good; you just need to know the strategy!
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum who wrote about their experiences. If you have any questions, please ask!
> Just want to highlight that please abstain from IELTS and do PTE as my example is one of the best evidences that you can crack it easily.
> 
> P.S: I have a strong accent in English as I from Ukraine.


Hi Ptera
Could you please advise me on strategies. Are you a female?
How did you practise speaking? Strategies for speaking?

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## zaback21

sanjeevneo said:


> But would it affect my process if i were to give Pte again and choose to upload it manually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. You can send all your scores to DIBP, but they will only consider the one you added in your EOI.


----------



## sanjeevneo

zaback21 said:


> No. You can send all your scores to DIBP, but they will only consider the one you added in your EOI.




Ah sweet as. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Hi Friends,

I get to know one website which is giving PTE Voucher by this you will get get discount of 1800 INR while booking PTE main exam and also you will get 10 free mock test for practice. 

URL: https://ptevoucher.in/

I am not sure about this portal, Is this a valid portal or fake one? Sall we purchase voucher from here? Practice test which they are giving are they helpful in PTE exam preparation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I get to know one website which is giving PTE Voucher by this you will get get discount of 1800 INR while booking PTE main exam and also you will get 10 free mock test for practice.
> 
> URL: https://ptevoucher.in/
> 
> I am not sure about this portal, Is this a valid portal or fake one? Sall we purchase voucher from here? Practice test which they are giving are they helpful in PTE exam preparation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone who used this before or some similar portal which is giving such voucher?


----------



## kinnu369

rpalni said:


> Anyone who used this before or some similar portal which is giving such voucher?


I had bought the same voucher for my test, but at 9750 INR. Moreover, I got only 5 practice tests. I think the present offer is a killer deal at 9500 with 10 Practice tests. If you didn't book till now, go ahead ...:nod:


----------



## Nicusha

Ptera said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> This was my strategy:
> 
> Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Example:
> Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all.
> This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010.
> Body part:
> 1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003.
> 2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008.
> 3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
> Conclusion:
> Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.
> 
> That´s all.
> 
> Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
> Just learn these phrases:
> The speaker was discussing the “topic”
> He/she mentioned the key word 4”
> He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
> Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
> In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
> Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”
> 
> To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the “key word 1” and how important it is. He/she mentioned the “key word 4”and that we all should be aware of it.
> Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.
> That´s it!! My English is not perfect but using these templates I achieved 90 in speaking.


shyro dyakuy


----------



## Nicusha

Ptera

How did you practise read aloud and Repeat Sentence?

Thank you


----------



## rpalni

kinnu369 said:


> I had bought the same voucher for my test, but at 9750 INR. Moreover, I got only 5 practice tests. I think the present offer is a killer deal at 9500 with 10 Practice tests. If you didn't book till now, go ahead ...:nod:


Thanks Kinnu, Any idea what is the validity of this voucher? If I will purchase now then till what time it will be valid?


----------



## Nicusha

ScotDownUnder said:


> An oldie, but a goodie, when it comes to developing your critical thinking / analysis / synthesis skills (and, by extension, reading/writing):
> 
> King Tut Revealed - National Geographic Magazine
> 
> 
> 1. Read this text carefully and thoroughly. Make sure you are comfortable with the language being used. Use a dictionary to learn any new definitions that you are not familiar with.
> 
> 2. Write down (for your own benefit):
> a. What the article is about.
> b/c/d. What problems there are with the subject matter / arguments / writing style (one question for each, here)
> e. What you have learned in terms of this article that you did not already know.
> f. How comfortable do you feel reading this article? (This will help you develop effective means of expressing yourself, as well as your ideas, in English)
> 
> 3. Find another piece of source material and use it to compare / contrast the ideas/'facts' presented in this article. This will really help you develop critical reading skills.
> 
> 
> This is a paper I used to use to help my first year students train to write effectively and efficiently. Remember: long answers are not necessarily better answers. Be critical (but not too harsh!) on yourself. When you feel that you would be comfortable passing your answers to another person to read and evaluate, perhaps you have someone in your social circle who would be willing to offer constructive feedback on where you might be able to improve further.
> 
> I appreciate people will have point scores in mind that they need to attain for visa purposes. However, it is extremely important to remember that you will - in the main, if not entirely - be communicating in English with your new compatriots when you land in Australia. I would strongly encourage you to continue with practise, practise, practise *even* if you ace the test.
> 
> All Best


Thanks for sharing


----------



## meenal_sm

rpalni said:


> Thanks Kinnu, Any idea what is the validity of this voucher? If I will purchase now then till what time it will be valid?


Valid for one year from the date of Purchase. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

rpalni said:


> Thanks Kinnu, Any idea what is the validity of this voucher? If I will purchase now then till what time it will be valid?


See the attachment. You can calculate based on that.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I get to know one website which is giving PTE Voucher by this you will get get discount of 1800 INR while booking PTE main exam and also you will get 10 free mock test for practice.
> 
> URL: https://ptevoucher.in/
> 
> I am not sure about this portal, Is this a valid portal or fake one? Sall we purchase voucher from here? Practice test which they are giving are they helpful in PTE exam preparation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I took vouchers from this website. It is genuine. I saved around Rs 1350 both of the times.


----------



## meenal_sm

sumitgupta22 said:


> I took vouchers from this website. It is genuine. I saved around Rs 1350 both of the times.


How are the mock tests? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Thanks all. I also purchased just now. How are the mock tests and video tutorials?


----------



## kinnu369

rpalni said:


> Thanks all. I also purchased just now. How are the mock tests and video tutorials?


They will not give the real gist of the test, but they are decent with necessary explanations.


----------



## Saud131

Hi,

I took it in Dammam in Al Bassam Institute. There were 8 people I guess. The center was ok but you can hear voices of people during speaking.



nagica22 said:


> Congrats bro.
> In which city did you take the exam in KSA. If in Riyadh how many persons were there and how was the test center.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## deepak30

*PTE preparation study material*

Guys , i am also PTE aspirant and also new to this. Could you please provide me study material for this.Also i am weak in English writing. Is it true that there is certain set of essay out of which only essay will come in exam


----------



## charansingh.sai

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I get to know one website which is giving PTE Voucher by this you will get get discount of 1800 INR while booking PTE main exam and also you will get 10 free mock test for practice.
> 
> URL: https://ptevoucher.in/
> 
> I am not sure about this portal, Is this a valid portal or fake one? Sall we purchase voucher from here? Practice test which they are giving are they helpful in PTE exam preparation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I bought two vouchers yesterday from them and I also booked a slot. They are genuine. Go ahead without worries


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys , 

My second attempt is tomorrow.Anyone can please share a recent essay topic ? 

This is my first attempt results .I am expecting 65 each.If one of you can give me a last minute tip regarding improvement will be highly appreciated.

Speaking 73 
Writing 60 
Listening 58 
Reading 61

Thanks .Good luck to all !


----------



## mrIgor

charansingh.sai said:


> I bought two vouchers yesterday from them and I also booked a slot. They are genuine. Go ahead without worries



Guys, 
Don't set me wrong, but one valid PTE Vouncher is the code pte2015 that can be used at the time of purchase of booking PTE Exam. 10 or 20% of discount I believe.


----------



## nagica22

Thanks a lot bro.



Saud131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took it in Dammam in Al Bassam Institute. There were 8 people I guess. The center was ok but you can hear voices of people during speaking.


----------



## mrIgor

nagica22 said:


> Thanks a lot bro.


Hey, when are you going to take the exam?


----------



## biggy85

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> My second attempt is tomorrow.Anyone can please share a recent essay topic ?
> 
> This is my first attempt results .I am expecting 65 each.If one of you can give me a last minute tip regarding improvement will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Speaking 73
> Writing 60
> Listening 58
> Reading 61
> 
> Thanks .Good luck to all !


Share your enabling skills. You are very close to getting 65+

Pay attention to spellings, commas. They make a big difference. Speak slow and steady. If you are unsure of a spelling, don't use it. Pick an easy word to convey the same meaning.

*Very important tip: *- If you mess up in one question/area, do not think about that and keep going. Try to cover up in other sections. As you finish up each question, erase that memory. Helps to focus and lessen the panic.

All the best. You will do good.


----------



## nagica22

End of April, how about u?



mrIgor said:


> Hey, when are you going to take the exam?


----------



## mrIgor

nagica22 said:


> End of April, how about u?


Today, in the next 06 hours :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nagica22

I wish you all the best bro. 



mrIgor said:


> Today, in the next 06 hours :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Robin_Hood

biggy85 said:


> Share your enabling skills. You are very close to getting 65+
> 
> Pay attention to spellings, commas. They make a big difference. Speak slow and steady. If you are unsure of a spelling, don't use it. Pick an easy word to convey the same meaning.
> 
> *Very important tip: *- If you mess up in one question/area, do not think about that and keep going. Try to cover up in other sections. As you finish up each question, erase that memory. Helps to focus and lessen the panic.
> 
> All the best. You will do good.


Thanks a lot Biggy.Enabling Skills are below .

Grammar 54 
OF 62 
Pronunciation 67 
Spelling 20 
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 55


----------



## zaback21

Robin_Hood said:


> Thanks a lot Biggy.Enabling Skills are below .
> 
> Grammar 54
> OF 62
> Pronunciation 67
> Spelling 20
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 55


Try writing on computer notepad instead of hand to improve your Spelling. Then check for mistakes in MS Word.


----------



## Robin_Hood

zaback21 said:


> Try writing on computer notepad instead of hand to improve your Spelling. Then check for mistakes in MS Word.


Thanks bro.I assume I lost too many marks for spelling.


----------



## deepak30

deepak30 said:


> Guys , i am also PTE aspirant and also new to this. Could you please provide me study material for this.Also i am weak in English writing. Is it true that there is certain set of essay out of which only essay will come in exam


Guys any input on this


----------



## jayng28

hi guys, 

I just gave PTE another try and got result yesterday L R S W 74 85 90 82 thanks to all your tips and help.  

I stil miss 5points on Listening, do you guys have any advice for me to get Listening above 79, I think I did not too bad on it. I dont know which part should I practice more, and which part do you guys thinks that contribute the most to Listening points. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## biggy85

deepak30 said:


> Guys any input on this


1. Familiarize yourself with the exam format. Section by section. Go to the official pearson website to check this part.
2. Ashish Jain's tips on quora + youtube clips on speaking, writing - There is good material there
3. Check out the material on Scribd. Google it ( "pte material + scribd" ), you will find a ton of info. Various essay topics, templates etc
4. Once you get a gist of the exam, you can attempt a mock. Free Sample q & a's and then silver or gold kit from ptepractice.com. Costs about 4K, but it is worth it. The gold kit comes with 2 scored practice tests, which is almost the same level as the real exam.
5. Have faith. 2-3 weeks of solid prep. Book your slot early in the morning. 

All the best.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Ilike to think i prepared well but scored 73 in reading and 78 in writing. What can I do to improve this score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

deepak30 said:


> Guys any input on this


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

Yes, that's kind of true. They usually change the topic a bit but it is usually from those sets of essays. Plus essay mark is not that important in PTE as in IELTS.


----------



## zaback21

jayng28 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just gave PTE another try and got result yesterday L R S W 74 85 90 82 thanks to all your tips and help.
> 
> I stil miss 5points on Listening, do you guys have any advice for me to get Listening above 79, I think I did not too bad on it. I dont know which part should I practice more, and which part do you guys thinks that contribute the most to Listening points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Need to see your Enabling Skills score for any advice. But it maybe due to Summarise Spoken text as both your Writing and Listening mark are on the lower side. Plus a lot of silly mistakes may be the reason. Try get 95-100% correct in the easy Listening sections like Highlight Incorrect Words, Write From Dictation (with commas, question mark or full stop- watch the master of PTE video), Select Missing Words, Fill in the blanks and so on.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Listening	88
Reading	73
Speaking	90
Writing	78
Grammar	68
Oral Fluency	83
Pronunciation	90
Spelling	67
Vocabulary	81
Written Discourse	83


Can someone guide me please, i am going to sit for the exam again in a month. I understand that I have spelling and grammar problem. but didn't know that I had one. thought I did the exam pretty well. except for speaking but i got 90 in speaking.


----------



## Ptera

zaback21 said:


> Well those occupations been flagged for last 5 + years I think. They get flagged every year but hasn't yet been removed, so lets hope the trend continues.
> 
> If you can get 10 English points if not 20, then you may have chance as you have 10 exp points.
> 
> But your 25 age points bringing your total points to 60 makes it very hard. 65 and 10 English, 10 exp , might have been better.
> 
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Order of invite:
> 
> 70 points Superior English
> 70 points Proficient English
> 70 points Competent English
> 
> 65 points Superior English
> 65 points Proficient English
> 65 points Competent English
> 
> 60 points Superior English
> 60 points Proficient English - *you are here *
> 60 points Competent English


Thanks zaback! Now it´s clear for me! I wish you all the best and a very fast invitation!!


----------



## Hardeep Singh

To get a good score in PTE, it is very important to follow some important practice. Every years, there are number of candidates who are applying for PTE exam. There are no such trick through which you can get a good score within a day. 

If you find difficulty in English speaking then you can take an online PTE preparation session. Apart from this, you can improve your skills by reading English books, newspapers, magazines, novels, etc. Develop your vocabulary and grammar skills. 

Speaking isn’t a tough task, the thing which you focus more that is fluency and you can improve that by speaking in English with your friends and family.


----------



## zaback21

sanjeevneo said:


> Listening	88
> Reading	73
> Speaking	90
> Writing	78
> Grammar	68
> Oral Fluency	83
> Pronunciation	90
> Spelling	67
> Vocabulary	81
> Written Discourse	83
> 
> 
> Can someone guide me please, i am going to sit for the exam again in a month. I understand that I have spelling and grammar problem. but didn't know that I had one. thought I did the exam pretty well. except for speaking but i got 90 in speaking.


You need to concentrate more on your 73 in Reading as that will be difficult to improve. Writing will get better in time. 

This tips might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Ptera

mceci said:


> Hi Ptera,
> Can you please share you knowledge about Writing and Listening?
> All tips will help me!
> 
> Cheers


Hi mceci.

For summary just read 2 or 3 times the text. Understand the main idea and try to write no more than 35 words using the connectors such as example: the team of researchers did something that helped to improve something. That´s it!
For writing (Essay) I would suggest to use this template and strictly follow it and you will write more than 200 words within 20 min:
Introduction 1 paragraph (3 sentences):
-	General statement about the topic. 
-	Rewrite the question in your own words
-	Write the sentence: This essay will discuss ( for example: this essay will discuss why children should avoid computer games)
Body part: 
1 paragraph – 1 argument (4 sentences). 
-	Introduction (example: children should avoid because it´s not good for their eyes)
-	Support sentence (introduction but deeper in detail)
-	Example
-	Closing sentence (close the introduction. Example: therefore it´s not good for the eyes)
2 paragraph – 2 argument (4 sentences). 
-	Introduction (example: children should avoid because it´s not good for the eyes)
-	Support sentence (introduction deeper in detail)
-	Example
-	Closing sentence (close the introduction. Example: therefore it´s not good for the eyes)
Conclusion (2-3 sentences)
-	This essay discussed + rewrite your 3rd sentence from Introduction.
-	In my opinion, this is not good because + 2 of your arguments.
That´s it!
For listening: just use the same template for summarizing the spoken text as for the re-tell lecture. Exactly the same.
For the rest there is no strategy. I just skipped MCQ multiple answers (just guess 2 options and spend your time on other tasks) ;-)


----------



## Ptera

Nicusha said:


> Hi Ptera
> Could you please advise me on strategies. Are you a female?
> How did you practise speaking? Strategies for speaking?
> 
> I really appreciate your help.


Hi Nicusha,
I am a male)) here you go with the strategy. Udachi!!

Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!! 

Example:
Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all. 
This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010. 
Body part:
1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003. 
2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008. 
3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
Conclusion: 
Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.

That´s all. 

Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!

Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
Just learn these phrases:
The speaker was discussing the “topic” 
He/she mentioned the key word 4”
He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”


----------



## sanjeevneo

zaback21 said:


> You need to concentrate more on your 73 in Reading as that will be difficult to improve. Writing will get better in time.
> 
> This tips might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801




Thanks. During my practise test just after my result of 73. I got 88 in reading. I have no idea what i am did wrong/right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Hi mceci.
> 
> For summary just read 2 or 3 times the text. Understand the main idea and try to *write no more than 35 words* using the connectors such as example: the team of researchers did something that helped to improve something. That´s it!
> For writing (Essay) I would suggest to use this template and strictly follow it and you will write more than 200 words within 20 min:


I disagree with it. You write as much as you can, try put as much keyword and points you can. That's not possible in 35 words. I always go close to 70 words in all my summary (in between 65-68 words most of the time). The more you write, the more you get.

Also, write at least 250+ words essay even though you can write 200 words essay, 250+ gives you more mark. Last time I wrote 296 words. My friend wrote 220, he didn't got his desired Writing mark.


----------



## jayng28

zaback21 said:


> Need to see your Enabling Skills score for any advice. But it maybe due to Summarise Spoken text as both your Writing and Listening mark are on the lower side. Plus a lot of silly mistakes may be the reason. Try get 95-100% correct in the easy Listening sections like Highlight Incorrect Words, Write From Dictation (with commas, question mark or full stop- watch the master of PTE video), Select Missing Words, Fill in the blanks and so on.


Thanks alot Zaback21 for your help, 

here my break down points: 

L 74
R 85
S 90
W 82

Gram 90 
Fluency 85 
Pronun 87
Spelling 75
Vocab 79
W Discourse 90 

I think you are right, Im not very confident for summarise spoken text part, maybe that's why my Listening is not enough. Plus my test on highlight incorrect words was a bit hard cuz I got 3 of them and the speaker was all fast and with an accent. other than that I think i got 90% on others questions on Listening. 

Im so confused dont know how to practice, I did all the practice books already. ><


----------



## kapa77

ju9863 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the meaning of 'Delivery Successfully - on hold' status?
> 
> I gave my exam on 28th of Feb and havnt got the result yet. But normally I got 1~2days after the exam.
> 
> So worried.


Hi! Have you got your results? I have the same status. I've taken the exam on 6th of March.


----------



## zaback21

jayng28 said:


> Thanks alot Zaback21 for your help,
> 
> here my break down points:
> 
> L 74
> R 85
> S 90
> W 82
> 
> Gram 90
> Fluency 85
> Pronun 87
> Spelling 75
> Vocab 79
> W Discourse 90
> 
> I think you are right, Im not very confident for summarise spoken text part, maybe that's why my Listening is not enough. Plus my test on highlight incorrect words was a bit hard cuz I got 3 of them and the speaker was all fast and with an accent. other than that I think i got 90% on others questions on Listening.
> 
> Im so confused dont know how to practice, I did all the practice books already. ><


You got good marks in all of them. It was just a bad day in Listening. Next time you might score 90. It happens. Your English is good.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## jayng28

zaback21 said:


> You got good marks in all of them. It was just a bad day in Listening. Next time you might score 90. It happens. Your English is good.
> [/url]


Really appreciate your motivation Zaback  

Im just wondering if you have any templates or strategies for summarise spoken text, cuz im a bit rush during the test on this part and i feel like i didnt arrange my ideas in a good way.


----------



## hdp9star

Ptera said:


> hdp9star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Ptera!
> 
> Can you please share some tips on how to respond retell lecture and describe image, please.
> Thank you,
> Hemal
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> This was my strategy:
> 
> Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Example:
> Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all.
> This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010.
> Body part:
> 1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003.
> 2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008.
> 3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
> Conclusion:
> Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.
> 
> That´s all.
> 
> Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
> Just learn these phrases:
> The speaker was discussing the ?topic?
> He/she mentioned the key word 4?
> He/she also was discussing the ?key word 1?
> Furthermore, he/she talked about the ?key word 2?
> In addition, he/she was described the ?key word 3?
> Finally, he/she suggested ?the key word 5?
> 
> To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the ?key word 1? and how important it is. He/she mentioned the ?key word 4?and that we all should be aware of it.
> Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.
> That´s it!! My English is not perfect but using these templates I achieved 90 in speaking.
Click to expand...

Thank you again for the valuable tips.
Did you follow the same structure for line graphs too? I mean, shouldn't we use a chronological order? 
And how can i write a sentence for retell lecture? Or you mean to identify the five keypoints and talk with the help of the five phrases you were referring in a post?
And did you do anything else besides the practice for reading? I mean some grammar or word list or similar?

Thank you again,
Hemal


----------



## zaback21

jayng28 said:


> Really appreciate your motivation Zaback
> 
> Im just wondering if you have any templates or strategies for summarise spoken text, cuz im a bit rush during the test on this part and i feel like i didnt arrange my ideas in a good way.


You write as much as you can of what the lecturer said (try practice writing fast) and you write as much as the lecturer said back - even writing the exact same thing back works - though try not to, paraphrasing is better ! Start with, " The lecturer said" and End with a conclusion if you can, but it's not mandatory like Describe Image.

Last line can be,

_In the end , the lecture feels/stresses/thinks/ or he concludes_


----------



## amourad

Hi guys, anyone had a positive outcome with a re-score before?
a friend of mine has everything in the 70s except for the writing 64 although his grammar is 85


----------



## Diggy

Any news for mechanical engineering. 60pt


----------



## Reggyy

Hi guys, 

So I wrote my exam yesterday and the result came out. My scores are:
Listening 79
Reading 86
Speaking 84
Writing 78

I need 79+ for each, and I only missed one point in writing!!!!! Do you think I can request a review on it? As I read that only open-ended written and spoken can be reviewed. Please advice...


----------



## shaymu0829

What is wrong with my writing score?

Although my spelling score is below average, I have seen numerous score reports with around 20 spelling scores but still achieve 80+ in writing. 



Please advise.


L 85
R 90
S 90
W 71

Grammar 90
Oral F 90
Pronunciation 90
spelling 44
Vocabulary 78
Written Discourse 90


----------



## aumelb1

Reggyy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I wrote my exam yesterday and the result came out. My scores are:
> Listening 79
> Reading 86
> Speaking 84
> Writing 78
> 
> I need 79+ for each, and I only missed one point in writing!!!!! Do you think I can request a review on it? As I read that only open-ended written and spoken can be reviewed. Please advice...


You can request it but keep on doing your PTE test. It is so frustrating that you could not achieve 79+ in one section.


----------



## prashant.spce

Hi All,

I gave my second PTE attempt on 6th March 2017 and could score 65+ (Overall 69)

Score

Communicative Skills

Listening 70
Reading 67
Speaking 67
Writing 75

Enabling Skills

Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 72
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 67
Written Discourse 51

I was really struggling in Speaking part.Have a look at my speaking
scores from first PTE attempt and both practice tests below.

My oral fluency improved from 59 to 72 because i spoke with more confidence and spoke a bit fast,but not too fast
as it would hamper the pronunciation score. However, i still had problems with my pronunciation and there wasn't 
much improvement in the pronunciation scores.

I must say, tips,tricks,strategies from some wonderful friends (like Zaback21, aggpunit,Hasiths,aunelb1,biggy85,Zubair,chinkyjenn,Jakin) out here really helped me.

I had put in sincere efforts for this attempt,however looking at the kind of efforts put in and the scores,which are not even close to 79, i am really skeptical about another attempt. 

First PTE attempt (Real exam)



prashant.spce said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave my first PTE - A attempt on 28/01/2017.
> 
> Below are my scores
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 63
> Speaking 61
> Writing 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 41
> Vocabulary 83
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> For Speaking section.
> 
> I followed what others have suggested, like keeping mike just over the nose to avoid the breathing sound, Without any hesitations,pauses, described along with conclusion in almost all the images.
> 
> However, i am pretty sure, i fumbled in the grammatical structure during describe image, retell lecture.
> 
> My question is that, when it is said that content doesn't really matter,especially in case of describe image, does grammar matters in speaking?
> 
> For Listening section,
> 
> I almost ran out of time. spent lot of time in Choose single/multiple and re-order paragraph. In fact i am pretty sure, i did wrong in all the re-order paragraph. it was really pretty tough to even find the first sentence.
> 
> I am planning to give another attempt soon in couple of weeks time.
> Apart from writing, in all the sections, i really need to slog hard and improve in days to come.
> 
> Please any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant


Practice Test A



prashant.spce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already bought both the practice tests.
> 
> Took Test A yesterday. Below are my scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 60
> Reading 59
> Speaking 51
> Writing 66
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 49
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Unfortunately, i am still lagging in Speaking (OF and Pronunciation).
> I actually couldn't understand most of the repeat sentences (except couple of them), where i filled the words which i did not undestand with 'some weird' words, which actually might have resulted in -ve score in pronunciation since my spoken words wouldn't have matched with the ones spoken from actual repeat sentences.
> 
> 
> I have a question for repeat sentences part.
> 
> In case,if we don't get what the speaker is saying (some words or entire sentences), then what should be our strategy to have lesser impact on our OF and Pronunciation scores.
> 
> Should we be filling the unheard/doubtful words with some thing relevant and continue, or like PTE official has mentioned to 'speak the words in correct order' (meaning exclude the unheard/doubtful words and just say the remaining words in correct order).
> 
> Thanks in advance


Practice Test B



prashant.spce said:


> I gave Test B today after a week of rigorous practice of Speaking tasks (dictation,voice recorder) and i was confident enough to have improved in it. However, to my surprise
> scores were almost more or less same as that of Test A. (even when it is said that the B is on easier side)
> 
> Below are my scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 54
> Speaking 53
> Writing 67
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 30
> Spelling 42
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> There seems to be some issue in the scoring as in real PTE exam,a month ago, i had scored 89 in Writing. I did not make any change in my writing style or spelling stuff etc.
> 
> Don't understand how almost all the enabling scores went down
> Grammar 83 to 42
> Spelling 81 to 42 (Can't believe, i am pretty much sure of the spellings)
> vocabulary 62 to 55
> Written Discourse 90 to 75.
> 
> I am sceptical about this scoring because of the drastic fall in enabling scores in Spelling and WD.


----------



## Ptera

hdp9star said:


> Thank you again for the valuable tips.
> Did you follow the same structure for line graphs too? I mean, shouldn't we use a chronological order?
> And how can i write a sentence for retell lecture? Or you mean to identify the five keypoints and talk with the help of the five phrases you were referring in a post?
> And did you do anything else besides the practice for reading? I mean some grammar or word list or similar?
> 
> Thank you again,
> Hemal


Hi hdp9star,
Yes, the same strategy for the line graphs and pie charts.
I mean for re-tell lecture you need to write full sentences and than just add these words such as the speaker was discussing, he mentioned, etc. 
for example, note down the sentences as follows: Using smartphones is getting more popular. 
As for reading please practice with reorder paragraphs and during the exam you can do it fast. This almost the only one section where you can be prepared. If you´re not aiming 79+ I would suggest to skip the MCQ multiple answers and just guess two answers without spending a lot of time for it. For the rest of exercises I tried to rely on my gut feeling where I didn´t know the answers.


----------



## mrIgor

*I have problems with speak continuously on Lectures and Graphs. Please help*










I have problems with speak continuously on Lectures and Graphs. Please help


----------



## Jakin

mrIgor said:


> I have problems with speak continuously on Lectures and Graphs. Please help


There's a fixed structure you could use during the test, as it is really difficult to get around your head for describe image and producing a content in a short amount of period are never easy, not even for a Professional.
For the image you can use few tips which are:
1. Intro- the following image (pie chart/ bar diagram) represents the "title" from "x axis"
2. Body- use 2 key features without referencing to y axis.
i. According to the graph, the maximum production was seen on (19xx, saturday), followed by the next date/da ys.
ii.The minimum production was seen on (19xx, sunday)
3. Always say conclusion as you will be marked for it.
In conclusion, the trend shows higher number of production over the years.

Never stop speaking even if you make mistakes, don't worry about fixing your grammer as you will be marked mostly on the basis of Pronunciation and fluency. 


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazbekhu

jayng28 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just gave PTE another try and got result yesterday L R S W 74 85 90 82 thanks to all your tips and help.
> 
> I stil miss 5points on Listening, do you guys have any advice for me to get Listening above 79, I think I did not too bad on it. I dont know which part should I practice more, and which part do you guys thinks that contribute the most to Listening points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Which essay u got in ur test???


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Hi everyone, I was trying out the Google's "Web Speech API Demonstration" online app. When I set the language to UK or US, it recognizes better compared to India.

Does anyone know if this will have an impact ?

By the way, I suggest everyone to try the above app for repeat sentences, describe image and re-tell lecture.

PS: I am unable to post the link now, instead Google it with text "Web Speech API Demonstration" to find the link.


----------



## nagica22

This is the link you are talking about:

https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html




Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hi everyone, I was trying out the Google's "Web Speech API Demonstration" online app. When I set the language to UK or US, it recognizes better compared to India.
> 
> Does anyone know if this will have an impact ?
> 
> By the way, I suggest everyone to try the above app for repeat sentences, describe image and re-tell lecture.
> 
> PS: I am unable to post the link now, instead Google it with text "Web Speech API Demonstration" to find the link.


----------



## mrgalfield

Thanks kannan, it recognized my voice pretty well, but I'm afraid that Pearson engine is not as sophisticated as giant google's voice recognition technology. Or that shouldn't be a problem?
Previously, I usually used dictation.io tool but It doesn't recognize as good as web speech API does. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks kannan, it recognized my voice pretty well, *but I'm afraid that Pearson engine is not as sophisticated as giant google's voice recognition technology.* Or that shouldn't be a problem?
> Previously, I usually used dictation.io tool but It doesn't recognize as good as web speech API does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's is absolutely the other way round. Google can't detect 70% of what I say. Pearson is very sophisticated whereas google one is amateur compared to it.


----------



## mrgalfield

Thanks zaback,
But i still wonder how can we compare them when in Pearson We only can see the outcome by the test point score, Not the narrative words?
And if So, can we say even if we're not well detected by google, we might get better results in real PTE test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mrgalfield said:


> Thanks zaback,
> But i still wonder how can we compare them when in Pearson We only can see the outcome by the test point score, Not the narrative words?


Well you can. If Pearson computer can't understand what you said, then low Pronunciation marks.

If you stutter or too many pauses, then lower Oral Fluency mark.

If bad essay or poor writing flow or structure then lower Written Discourse mark.

Spelling and Grammar is self explanatory.



> And if So, can we say even if we're not well detected by google, we might get better results in real PTE test?


PTE computer and software is very sophisticated. Make sure you speak with an open mouth and pronounce them clearly. Accent is not an issue and hence doesn't discriminate you for it. That's not how IELTS marks. IELTS gives more mark for speaking like a native and with their accent and hence PTE is better.


----------



## mrgalfield

I'm definitely clear now. Many Thanks Zaback! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131

Hi,

I took it in Khobar, Saudi Arabia.




sherif22879 said:


> Where did you take your exam?


----------



## manish.864u

hi bob,

I have also applied for same ANZO code. I am also from BSNL.


----------



## manish.864u

bob_1982 said:


> i have PTE on 22nd july so if anyone has unused Gold kit or any scored practice test pl. respond



I have also applied for same ANZO code. I am also from BSNL.:welcome:


----------



## leo9867

*Regarding Gold Kit Scored Test*

Hi Guys

I gave my first scored test and got a overall score of 66, but my issue is that I am not able to revisit the test again, to analyse the right and wrong answers.

How do i revisit the scored test ?? Can you guys help?


----------



## zaback21

leo9867 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I gave my first scored test and got a overall score of 66, but my issue is that I am not able to revisit the test again, to analyse the right and wrong answers.
> 
> How do i revisit the scored test ?? Can you guys help?


You can't as far as I know, only the score.


----------



## Abood

Hi, 

Some people reported that they have got the below in re-order paragraph. 

Any one can remember such paragraph? 



*It was there that Rosa Parks, an African American woman, refused to vacate her seat in the middle of the bus so that a white man could sit in her place. She was arrested for her civil disobedience. Parks' arrest, a coordinated tactic meant to spark a grassroots movement, succeeded in catalyzing the Montgomery bus boycott. Parks was chosen by King as the face for his campaign because of Parks' good standing with the community, her employment and her marital status. Earlier in 1955, Claudette Colvin, a 15-year old African American girl, had been arrested for the same crime; however, King and his civil rights compatriots did not feel that she would serve as an effective face for their civil rights campaign. Rosa Parks helped contribute to the image that King wanted to show the world, a crucial tactic in his local campaigns.
With Parks in jail as a victim of Montgomery's racism, King was able to develop an effective response to her arrest that involved the entire community. King mobilized Montgomery's African American community to boycott the city's public transportation, demanding equal rights for all citizens on public transportation there. After a year-long boycott, a United States District Court ruling in Browder v. Gayle banned racial segregation on all Montgomery public buses.[4] In many ways, the Montgomery bus boycott kicked off a national struggle to eliminate racial discrimination, with King leading the way.*


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

nagica22 said:


> This is the link you are talking about:
> 
> ....


Yes that's the link.


----------



## ushi86

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear
> It really doesn't matter that much
> What matters more is the good fluent English
> With no fumbling and pauses
> Try to complete your sentence at 40 Sec
> If not end your last word with high intonation (as if you are ending a sentence) at 40th sec
> It's a computer software which would assess your intonation and not meaning of that sentence !


Hi Yogi,

I am very happy to see that you have received your visa. I was talking to on this past last year.

I work as a restaurant manager and have got +ve skill assessment for this occupation but SA has stopped the nomination and my occupation is under special conditions. Do you know when they open the nominations again? Also, I need your help regarding PTE. My latest IELTS score is L8/S/7.5/R8.5/R6.0. I want to go for PTE this time instead IELTS. Do you reckon if this would be a good decision?

Regards,
Usha


----------



## leo9867

Thanks Zaback for assistance


----------



## sidneysaad

Hello Guys,
I've booked my PTE-A for 3rd April and hence I took the gold preparation kit so that i can prepare. My target is 65 all but I am aiming for 79 which would be super awesome. My test is booked in dubai since Pakistan don't have a test centre currently .

Here is the result of my first practice scored test, i only sporadically studied for it and was planning to target weak areas once the score was out. Can you guys give me suggestions to improve my scores.
Note: I gave the test on macbook and used the builtin microphone, since i didn't had the headphone with mic. That might've affected the result of speaking but still I am looking for ways to improve my speaking.

Communicative Skills:
Listening83
Reading66
Speaking64
Writing78

Enabling Skills:
Grammar67
Oral Fluency66
Pronunciation62
Spelling55
Vocabulary72
Written Discourse47


----------



## 22ji

Dear Sidneysaad

You have scored pretty well. You can do good in actual, since the actual exam is bit high scoring.


----------



## zaback21

sidneysaad said:


> Hello Guys,
> I've booked my PTE-A for 3rd April and hence I took the gold preparation kit so that i can prepare. My target is 65 all but I am aiming for 79 which would be super awesome. My test is booked in dubai since Pakistan don't have a test centre currently .
> 
> Here is the result of my first practice scored test, i only sporadically studied for it and was planning to target weak areas once the score was out. Can you guys give me suggestions to improve my scores.
> Note: I gave the test on macbook and used the builtin microphone, since i didn't had the headphone with mic. That might've affected the result of speaking but still I am looking for ways to improve my speaking.
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening83
> Reading66
> Speaking64
> Writing78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar67
> Oral Fluency66
> Pronunciation62
> Spelling55
> Vocabulary72
> Written Discourse47


Assuming you took Test A.

My Speaking was also on the lower side around 65 and scored 89 in exam. I scored in 80 in Test A and 83 in actual Test.

So, Speaking may not be an issue due to weak computer microphone. But your Reading needs serious improvements if you are to get 79+ in all.

Your Writing and Listening is fine for 79+.


----------



## sidneysaad

great, thanks for giving your thoughts on this. Any tips on improving the reading techniques?


----------



## sidneysaad

22ji said:


> Dear Sidneysaad
> 
> You have scored pretty well. You can do good in actual, since the actual exam is bit high scoring.


I do have an idea that it's like this, but to be on the safe side I want to score at least 75-80 on the mock tests. I will attempt test B on Sunday hopefully after more prep of the reading and speaking sections.


----------



## mister_x

I tried IELTS 8 times (YES, eight times in 2016 and 2017), always getting below 8 in writing. Then, on my first PTE-A attempt in February 2017 I scored 90 point, and my 189 process finally moved to the next step.

Stop wasting money on IELTS, try PTE-A instead. There are not many materials, but official practice tests give good idea of what the exam is going to be like. And these practice tests are scored worse than the real exam, so don't dispare if you didn't get the desired score during practice.


----------



## leo2575

mister_x said:


> I tried IELTS 8 times (YES, eight times in 2016 and 2017), always getting below 8 in writing. Then, on my first PTE-A attempt in February 2017 I scored 90 point, and my 189 process finally moved to the next step.
> 
> Stop wasting money on IELTS, try PTE-A instead. There are not many materials, but official practice tests give good idea of what the exam is going to be like. And these practice tests are scored worse than the real exam, so don't dispare if you didn't get the desired score during practice.


Very heartening to hear it... Congrats man..


sent from Huawei Honor 7


----------



## kinnu369

mister_x said:


> I tried IELTS 8 times (YES, eight times in 2016 and 2017), always getting below 8 in writing. Then, on my first PTE-A attempt in February 2017 I scored 90 point, and my 189 process finally moved to the next step.
> 
> Stop wasting money on IELTS, try PTE-A instead. There are not many materials, but official practice tests give good idea of what the exam is going to be like. And these practice tests are scored worse than the real exam, so don't dispare if you didn't get the desired score during practice.


You are damn inspirational ... All the very best.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperV

mister_x said:


> I tried IELTS 8 times (YES, eight times in 2016 and 2017), always getting below 8 in writing. Then, on my first PTE-A attempt in February 2017 I scored 90 point, and my 189 process finally moved to the next step.
> 
> Stop wasting money on IELTS, try PTE-A instead. There are not many materials, but official practice tests give good idea of what the exam is going to be like. And these practice tests are scored worse than the real exam, so don't dispare if you didn't get the desired score during practice.


Oh.. You need to improve your researching skills.. I did IETLS only once (overall 8, with 7 in writing) and immediately, started looking for alternatives. 

Planning to do PTE-A soon. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for sharing your experience regarding both English tests with us, IELTS sucks


----------



## sidneysaad

mister_x said:


> I tried IELTS 8 times (YES, eight times in 2016 and 2017), always getting below 8 in writing. Then, on my first PTE-A attempt in February 2017 I scored 90 point, and my 189 process finally moved to the next step.
> 
> Stop wasting money on IELTS, try PTE-A instead. There are not many materials, but official practice tests give good idea of what the exam is going to be like. And these practice tests are scored worse than the real exam, so don't dispare if you didn't get the desired score during practice.


Now this is very reassuring. I hope I'll be able to do good in PTE-A, I am really counting on it. Well done to you Sir.


----------



## ushi86

kinnu369 said:


> You are damn inspirational ... All the very best..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi there,

I have been struggling with my IELTS score. I appeared 4 times but could not score 7 each. My latest score is S8/R8.5/R8.5/R6. Although, I scored overall 7 and 7.5 on several occasions but always struggled with my writing. How did you prepare for your exam?

Regards,
Usha


----------



## kinnu369

ushi86 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been struggling with my IELTS score. I appeared 4 times but could not score 7 each. My latest score is S8/R8.5/R8.5/R6. Although, I scored overall 7 and 7.5 on several occasions but always struggled with my writing. How did you prepare for your exam?
> 
> Regards,
> Usha


Thats great. Actually you are doing good. So better try for PTE-A (if you are atleast mid level computer user) as it is accepted by DBIP and for sure with your previous scores in IELTS, you have fair chances of getting band 8/ 79+ in the exam. Follow this thread for any suggestions.


----------



## Deepak14g

Hi, I am not able to score in in pte due to my pronunciation and fluent english. Please give me some tips and ref. to improve it.
Thanks


----------



## zaback21

Deepak14g said:


> Hi, I am not able to score in in pte due to my pronunciation and fluent english. Please give me some tips and ref. to improve it.
> Thanks


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## hghai7878

*Tips to improve speaking*

Hi All,
Made my maiden attempt last month and scored the following score:
Communicative Skills
Listening: 63
Reading: 63
Speaking: 61
Writing: 65

Enabling skills

Oral Fluency: 67
Grammar: 62
Pronunciation: 45
Spelling: 19
Vocabulary: 71
Written Discourse: 80
My worrisome factor is speaking part. Is it advisable to take any professional coaching? If yes, please suggest me good PTE coaching institute in and around Noida or any tips to improve my speaking score would be highly appreciated.


----------



## zaback21

hghai7878 said:


> Hi All,
> Made my maiden attempt last month and scored the following score:
> Communicative Skills
> Listening: 63
> Reading: 63
> Speaking: 61
> Writing: 65
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Oral Fluency: 67
> Grammar: 62
> Pronunciation: 45
> Spelling: 19
> Vocabulary: 71
> Written Discourse: 80
> My worrisome factor is speaking part. Is it advisable to take any professional coaching? If yes, please suggest me good PTE coaching institute in and around Noida or any tips to improve my speaking score would be highly appreciated.


Your Spelling is I think you not used to writing in computer. try practice writing on notepad in computer and check for mistakes in MS Word. 19 is too low and perhaps affected a lot of your sections.

Speaking here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## hghai7878

zaback21 said:


> Your Spelling is I think you not used to writing in computer. try practice writing on notepad in computer and check for mistakes in MS Word. 19 is too low and perhaps affected a lot of your sections.
> 
> Speaking here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


Thanks zaback21 for your prompt response. You will be amazed to know that I am a software engineer having good amount of exp and exposure on using computers. Nevertheless, I might have made lots of mistakes in spelling which is clearly reflected by my score.


----------



## zaback21

hghai7878 said:


> Thanks zaback21 for your prompt response. You will be amazed to know that I am a software engineer having good amount of exp and exposure on using computers. Nevertheless, I might have made lots of mistakes in spelling which is clearly reflected by my score.


We all use computer all day, but writing in exam and writing in MS Word are different. MS Word auto corrects, exam doesn't.


----------



## bulop

I got 7 from ea band in IELTS, do you think I can get higher on PTE for superior Eng ? to be honest, I could get 8,0 from reading and listenning but no chance for speaking and writing.
:S


----------



## hghai7878

zaback21 said:


> We all use computer all day, but writing in exam and writing in MS Word are different. MS Word auto corrects, exam doesn't.


.

Yeah,agreed. You got 90 in speaking. Any tips or guidance on this would def help me.My goal is to get 65+.


----------



## Hope2512

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum , Since so many days I read all threads but unable to post because always failed to register,, today finally I registered,, guys please help me ,, how can I do short spoken summary,can I used connectors like moreover, furthemore or and what about reading section any tips? for fill in the blanks,,,. Please help


----------



## mister_x

bulop said:


> I got 7 from ea band in IELTS, do you think I can get higher on PTE for superior Eng ? to be honest, I could get 8,0 from reading and listenning but no chance for speaking and writing.
> :S


Most likely you will score higher in PTE exam. Do some practice for the test and try it. Do the practice test provided by the PTE organization. Good luck!


----------



## zaback21

hghai7878 said:


> .
> 
> Yeah,agreed. You got 90 in speaking. Any tips or guidance on this would def help me.My goal is to get 65+.





Hope2512 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new in this forum , Since so many days I read all threads but unable to post because always failed to register,, today finally I registered,, guys please help me ,, how can I do short spoken summary,can I used connectors like moreover, furthemore or and what about reading section any tips? for fill in the blanks,,,. Please help


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## yamaha5225

yamaha5225 said:


> This is my first post on expatforum. I have been a silent reader in the australia PR threads and I received very valuable ideas and insights into the PR process. A quick summary of my progress so far..
> 
> ACS: +ve assessment on Feb 2017
> PTE Exam scheduled on 5th March.
> 
> I took the PTE practice scored tests and here are the scores
> Test 1:: L/R/S/W --> 78/78/80/77
> Test 2:: L/R/S/W --> 86/81/79/84
> 
> My target is 65 each on all four sections. But will be very happy if I manage to get a 79+
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. I will update my actual score on Sunday...


There has been some unexpected turn of events. My exam on 5th March did not happen due to system issues at the test center in Bangalore. I was forced to reschedule the exam to 18 March 2017. This time I selected the test center in Kochi. 
Received my test result today.
Actual Exam :: L/R/S/W --> 90/90/90/90 

Very happy with the result... Hurrayyy!!


----------



## zaback21

yamaha5225 said:


> There has been some unexpected turn of events. My exam on 5th March did not happen due to system issues at the test center in Bangalore. I was forced to reschedule the exam to 18 March 2017. This time I selected the test center in Kochi.
> Received my test result today.
> Actual Exam :: L/R/S/W --> 90/90/90/90
> 
> Very happy with the result... Hurrayyy!!


Congrats !


----------



## Hope2512

yamaha5225 said:


> yamaha5225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post on expatforum. I have been a silent reader in the australia PR threads and I received very valuable ideas and insights into the PR process. A quick summary of my progress so far..
> 
> ACS: +ve assessment on Feb 2017
> PTE Exam scheduled on 5th March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the PTE practice scored tests and here are the scores
> Test 1:: L/R/S/W --> 78/78/80/77
> Test 2:: L/R/S/W --> 86/81/79/84
> 
> My target is 65 each on all four sections. But will be very happy if I manage to get a 79+
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. I will update my actual score on Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some unexpected turn of events. My exam on 5th March did not happen due to system issues at the test center in Bangalore. I was forced to reschedule the exam to 18 March 2017. This time I selected the test center in Kochi.
> Received my test result today.
> Actual Exam :: L/R/S/W --> 90/90/90/90
> 
> Very happy with the result... Hurrayyy!!
Click to expand...

Congrats ,,, ?. Also give us Some tips ,, so that we also get good marks...


----------



## kinnu369

yamaha5225 said:


> There has been some unexpected turn of events. My exam on 5th March did not happen due to system issues at the test center in Bangalore. I was forced to reschedule the exam to 18 March 2017. This time I selected the test center in Kochi.
> Received my test result today.
> Actual Exam :: L/R/S/W --> 90/90/90/90
> 
> Very happy with the result... Hurrayyy!!


Congrats  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## max1216

Hi all,

I'm going through PTE testbuilder by Macmillan, are there any other 'must-do' books to recommend? (Of course I will try to learn as much as I can but to prioritise things up, I would like to do those 'must-do' books first)


----------



## leo2575

yamaha5225 said:


> There has been some unexpected turn of events. My exam on 5th March did not happen due to system issues at the test center in Bangalore. I was forced to reschedule the exam to 18 March 2017. This time I selected the test center in Kochi.
> Received my test result today.
> Actual Exam :: L/R/S/W --> 90/90/90/90
> 
> Very happy with the result... Hurrayyy!!


Vow... You broke records... Keep it up.. you need to share your prep secret...

sent from Huawei Honor 7


----------



## sumitgupta22

yamaha5225 said:


> There has been some unexpected turn of events. My exam on 5th March did not happen due to system issues at the test center in Bangalore. I was forced to reschedule the exam to 18 March 2017. This time I selected the test center in Kochi.
> Received my test result today.
> Actual Exam :: L/R/S/W --> 90/90/90/90
> 
> Very happy with the result... Hurrayyy!!


Congratulations arty:


----------



## sswas

Hi Guys,

I am going to give my PTE in another 2 weeks and I need to understand how difficult it is to get a 79+ in PTE? I have given IELTS in past and my score is *L / R / S / W = 7.5 / 7.0 / 7.5 / 7.0* respectively.

Would appreciate if anyone with similar IELTS score have attempted and got a 79+ in PTE could share some tips and tricks to improve and focus on certain parts of the section.

Thanks.


----------



## Giri vishnu

What is the cost of PTE Scored Test and where can I buy the same..Any link or on PTE website?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Giri vishnu said:


> What is the cost of PTE Scored Test and where can I buy the same..Any link or on PTE website?


You mean PTE mock scored tests? If so, https://ptepractice.com/ is the link, it will cost you 60USD for 2 tests..


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks Sumit, have been away from PTE for some time; I guess, people take these before the original Tests..


----------



## sumitgupta22

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Sumit, have been away from PTE for some time; I guess, people take these before the original Tests..


Yes.. You can assess your preparations


----------



## max1216

sswas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to give my PTE in another 2 weeks and I need to understand how difficult it is to get a 79+ in PTE? I have given IELTS in past and my score is *L / R / S / W = 7.5 / 7.0 / 7.5 / 7.0* respectively.
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone with similar IELTS score have attempted and got a 79+ in PTE could share some tips and tricks to improve and focus on certain parts of the section.
> 
> Thanks.


Got slightly higher score than you a few years back, decided to take PTE simply for the experience since I am at 79 and I knew it's impossible to make it at the first attempt. 
Sat on the exam with 0.00 prep (like seriously didnt know what PTE was), got all bands around 70 - 72. 

I find that PTE format (computer-based assessment) extremely tricky as compared to IELTS since the result depends greatly to people sitting around you (loud people), the computer you use and all other stuff.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Guys, can you suggest, which ones shall I buy- gold kit or normal Test paper; 

I might sound dumb but it's worth that if I am saving money...)


----------



## sumitgupta22

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, can you suggest, which ones shall I buy- gold kit or normal Test paper;
> 
> I might sound dumb but it's worth that if I am saving money...)


Sample questions will not help.. You can either buy Silver or Gold kit, which will give you 1 or 2 scored tests respectively.


----------



## yamaha5225

leo2575 said:


> Vow... You broke records... Keep it up.. you need to share your prep secret...
> 
> sent from Huawei Honor 7


Thanks to all for the wishes!!

Regarding the tips, I would say practice is the key. Based on my exam prep, i would say that with proper and regular practice for 2 - 3 weeks, one can easily manage to improve the scores at least by 10-15 points . 

In case if it is of use to anyone, below is a brief of my exam prep:-

*Started off with PTE Academic Testbuilder book and its audio CDs. 
*Used youtube channels and internet for additional practice on retell lecture and describe image as I was having difficulties with those two.
*Then bought the PTE scored practice tests. Used the first practice test 2 weeks before the actual exam. Figured out my weak sections. More practice on those sections. 
*Did the second practice test a week before the exam. Then went for the final push in the last one week.

All the best!


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks Sumit, much appreciated...


----------



## sswas

max1216 said:


> Got slightly higher score than you a few years back, decided to take PTE simply for the experience since I am at 79 and I knew it's impossible to make it at the first attempt.
> Sat on the exam with 0.00 prep (like seriously didnt know what PTE was), got all bands around 70 - 72.
> 
> I find that PTE format (computer-based assessment) extremely tricky as compared to IELTS since the result depends greatly to people sitting around you (loud people), the computer you use and all other stuff.


Thanks for the input. As you rightly pointed out, the surrounding really affects the performance so I have to see what will happen on the test day.


----------



## Mr Optimist

I wanted to forget it till the results are out but it is bugging me.

Here's my situation with PTE. I need 79+ to get if I want an invite in next ROI. I took my PTE-A today and this is the goof up that happened. Let me know if you guys think, there is still a chance that I can get 79+ in all sections.

1. Speaking - It was all going well till it describe the image. I kind of goofed up one of the re-tell lecture, even though fluency and pronunciation were not impacted but the bigger goof up was when it transitioned to one word answer. I was baffled for a second and first answer, even though was correct, I kind repeated half of the question. Then I might have missed a word or two in repeat sentence.

2. Writing - I wrote a wonderful essay. I was so much in love with it, I lost my eye on time. I was rephrasing a sentence, boom, time out. Other than that one sentence, my writing went perfectly well.

3. Listening and Reading were spot on and I'm confident of getting close to perfect score.

Need your opinion on speaking and writing folks. Will I still get 79+ despite those blunders I mentioned above?


----------



## zaback21

Mr Optimist said:


> I wanted to forget it till the results are out but it is bugging me.
> 
> Here's my situation with PTE. I need 79+ to get if I want an invite in next ROI. I took my PTE-A today and this is the goof up that happened. Let me know if you guys think, there is still a chance that I can get 79+ in all sections.
> 
> 1. Speaking - It was all going well till it describe the image. I kind of goofed up one of the re-tell lecture, even though fluency and pronunciation were not impacted but the bigger goof up was when it transitioned to one word answer. I was baffled for a second and first answer, even though was correct, I kind repeated half of the question. Then I might have missed a word or two in repeat sentence.
> 
> 2. Writing - I wrote a wonderful essay. I was so much in love with it, I lost my eye on time. I was rephrasing a sentence, boom, time out. Other than that one sentence, my writing went perfectly well.
> 
> 3. Listening and Reading were spot on and I'm confident of getting close to perfect score.
> 
> Need your opinion on speaking and writing folks. Will I still get 79+ despite those blunders I mentioned above?


You are allowed to make mistakes in Speaking so don't worry. I made lots of and could finish Describe Image on time, missed answer short questions and so on. Pronunciation and Oral Fluency matters, content less.


----------



## Mr Optimist

zaback21 said:


> You are allowed to make mistakes in Speaking so don't worry. I made lots of and could finish Describe Image on time, missed answer short questions and so on. Pronunciation and Oral Fluency matters, content less.


Thanks Zaback... I hope I don't have to take this test again... You've got pretty impressive PTE-A scores there. Congrats!... Have you already moved to Australia?! Your PTE date says 20th Jan and visa processing seems pretty quick if you've moved to Australia already.


----------



## zaback21

Mr Optimist said:


> Thanks Zaback... I hope I don't have to take this test again... You've got pretty impressive PTE-A scores there. Congrats!... Have you already moved to Australia?! Your PTE date says 20th Jan and visa processing seems pretty quick if you've moved to Australia already.


No, my quota is finished. I will have to wait till July.


----------



## Mr Optimist

zaback21 said:


> No, my quota is finished. I will have to wait till July.


I see... All the best!!


----------



## erinjohn

My husband needs to redo n english test (he did ielts before but we were asked to get him to redo as his ielts was ago). We are considering he PTE rater than ielts as the results come faster. Can anyone tell me the quickest way to book a test in Bangalore please.


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

I am targeting 79+

Took PTE last week...L/S/W/R: 90/90/85/76

Not able to cross in Reading. Any quick tips ?
Planning to give next week again.


----------



## mav7228

Hi Everyone, I have been following this forum for a while and it has definitely helped me especially tips from *zaback21*.

I took PTE real exam couple of days ago. In listening part I ran out of time and couldn't attempt one highlight incorrect word question and entire section of "WRITE From Dictation".

But I wrote all the essays and summarise written text. I am unable to understand why my writing score are so low even though I scored 90 in written discourse. 
Can someone please guide me what must have affected my writing scores? Here are my scores.

Following are my scores :










Hi Zaback21 can you please guide me on this. Will be great thanks


----------



## 1252570

How long does Pearson takes to send the results on average?


----------



## zaback21

rahul1234 said:


> How long does Pearson takes to send the results on average?


Well usually 30-36 hrs after test. But officially they can take 5 working days (7 days) to release the test.


----------



## zaback21

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> I am targeting 79+
> 
> Took PTE last week...L/S/W/R: 90/90/85/76
> 
> Not able to cross in Reading. Any quick tips ?
> Planning to give next week again.


Well read, read and read. Read good books, articles, watch good movies like Birdman/Kings Speech type and not stupid action or horror movies like Transformers kind. BBC, CNN will also help.


----------



## zaback21

mav7228 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been following this forum for a while and it has definitely helped me especially tips from *zaback21*.
> 
> I took PTE real exam couple of days ago. In listening part I ran out of time and couldn't attempt one highlight incorrect word question and entire section of "WRITE From Dictation".
> 
> But I wrote all the essays and summarise written text. I am unable to understand why my writing score are so low even though I scored 90 in written discourse.
> Can someone please guide me what must have affected my writing scores? Here are my scores.
> 
> Following are my scores :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zaback21 can you please guide me on this. Will be great thanks


Written Discourse is basically mainly on Essay mark. You did fine on Essay but you didn't noticed my tips here: 



> Most people worry too much about Essay but PTE is not IELTS ! Most of the Writing marks are in Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and Write From Dictation in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in Fill In The Blanks in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.


I think the above paragraph pretty much explains what happened. Spend less on difficult Listening section like Select Multiple Answers, Highlight Correct Summary and more on the easy section later on. Your aim should be to score 95-100% on the 4-5 easy listening sections. 

Try again, you will score. Your English is good. Also spend more on both Summarise Written Text and Summarise Spoken Text.


----------



## sokauoc

zaback21 said:


> Written Discourse is basically mainly on Essay mark. You did fine on Essay but you didn't noticed my tips here:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the above paragraph pretty much explains what happened. Spend less on difficult Listening section like Select Multiple Answers, Highlight Correct Summary and more on the easy section later on. Your aim should be to score 95-100% on the 4-5 easy listening sections.
> 
> Try again, you will score. Your English is good. Also spend more on both Summarise Written Text and Summarise Spoken Text.



Bro , Can you share the Listening tips specially for Highlight correct summary, missing words, MCMA, MCSA. I am struggling in listening.


----------



## zaback21

sokauoc said:


> Bro , Can you share the Listening tips specially for Highlight correct summary, missing words, MCMA, MCSA. I am struggling in listening.


Practice, practice and practice.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## yamaha5225

rahul1234 said:


> How long does Pearson takes to send the results on average?


Test taken: 18 Mar 2017
Scores received: 22 Mar 2017


----------



## yamaha5225

erinjohn said:


> My husband needs to redo n english test (he did ielts before but we were asked to get him to redo as his ielts was ago). We are considering he PTE rater than ielts as the results come faster. Can anyone tell me the quickest way to book a test in Bangalore please.


I think there is no shortcuts to book a slot. Go to pearson website- Select your test location and center. There you will see the calender for that location. You can select any of the available slot in that calender.


----------



## Queenie9072

I sat the test on 17 March and yet got the result. The status on my account has been "taken - Scores reportable" since this morning but when I actually click into "view score report", it pops up a message telling me to wait 'til receiving a notification email. So frustrated, can anyone tell me how long I have to wait?:rant:


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys,
I am planing to purchase scored practice test from this website. Did someone from this group used this? Is this really helpful for PTE Practice?

https://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/107197/pte


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> I sat the test on 17 March and yet got the result. The status on my account has been "taken - Scores reportable" since this morning but when I actually click into "view score report", it pops up a message telling me to wait 'til receiving a notification email. So frustrated, can anyone tell me how long I have to wait?:rant:


Very soon, may be few hours.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planing to purchase scored practice test from this website. Did someone from this group used this? Is this really helpful for PTE Practice?
> 
> https://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/107197/pte


For actual assessment on speaking and writing, you should try official PTE practice tests.


----------



## rpalni

sumitgupta22 said:


> For actual assessment on speaking and writing, you should try official PTE practice tests.


Thanks for reply Sumit.

Yes sumit, I can understand that PTEPRACTICE test don't have any alternative. SO, I am using that as well but other than that I am planning to use TCYONLINE 10 scored test.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Thanks for reply Sumit.
> 
> Yes sumit, I can understand that PTEPRACTICE test don't have any alternative. SO, I am using that as well but other than that I am planning to use TCYONLINE 10 scored test.


yes, you can try that as well. Also you can practice the tests available on youtube.. search PTE practice tests..


----------



## Queenie9072

zaback21 said:


> Very soon, may be few hours.


Thanks zaback, I just got my result, it's 75. My target is 65 only . But I'm thinking to retake it to get 79. I was so nervous as I was totally off topic for the writing & completely stuttered during my speaking. Thank you everyone for your amazing tips & encouragement


----------



## Jakin

Queenie9072 said:


> Thanks zaback, I just got my result, it's 75. My target is 65 only . But I'm thinking to retake it to get 79. I was so nervous as I was totally off topic for the writing & completely stuttered during my speaking. Thank you everyone for your amazing tips & encouragement


Congratulations queenie. Thanks for sharing your experience with us.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Queenie9072 said:


> Thanks zaback, I just got my result, it's 75. My target is 65 only . But I'm thinking to retake it to get 79. I was so nervous as I was totally off topic for the writing & completely stuttered during my speaking. Thank you everyone for your amazing tips & encouragement


Congrats


----------



## Queenie9072

Thanks guys, I now can recall some questions that I encountered during the previous exam, so I share them here, hope this helps. 

I/ Describe images 
1. Earnings of 2 degrees from 1999 - 2005 (The values arent that precise but very close) 

Degree	1999 2005
Business	103,000	205,000
Education	105,000	102,000

2. Rain fall in 4 different cities 

3. Average incomes & unemployment rates by educational attainment 

4. Map of climate change & food security 

5. baby sleep time

II/ Retell lecture
1. What makes human brain unique 

2. Welsh speakers: some figures how many people can speak and understand
and how many people can understand but cannot speak or read,

3. Western countries low birth rate: There are 3 diagram，2 tables. Developed countries, such as European countries have lower rate of willingness to give birth --> analyse low rate birth. The result has a correlation with the partner(boyfriend), especially the unemployed partner.

III/ Summarise spoken text: 
1. The study of biology: a subject that studies animals, humans & the environment around them. Although living creatures such as dolphins & flowers look differently, they're closely related to each other. They all rely on DNA & RNA to store & pass genes. DNA & RNA are all based on cells ans cells are the foundation of organs. 

2. A crazy scientist who always tries to think of ways to save energy (cant remember his name) 

IV/Writing: 
our technological world is constantly evolving with new inventions. Describe a recent invention, which is either beneficial or detrimental to human


----------



## madhu_s1

*My PTE Scores*

Hi All,

Wanted to share my experience with PTE-A. I've been a spectator only on these groups. Just this week, my ACS application is also in progress. 

After two mock tests from Pearson (Gold package) that yielded scary results and after reading all the articles, posts and experiences here, I went and wrote the test cautiously. But extremely pleasantly surprised to see following results:

Reading: 90
Speaking: 90
Listening: 90
Writing: 90

It's almost as if the few mistakes I made during speaking and my running out of time on the last reading question were fully overlooked. That said, I am not saying I did very badly.. PTE is quite lenient, overall, I believe. Also surely the PTE mock tests seem to be scored in a much more stringent way.


__________________
ANZSCO	: 261111
ACS Applied : Work in progress this week
ACS Outcome : Awaited
PTE A : 22-Mar-2017 (L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)


----------



## yamaha5225

madhu_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share my experience with PTE-A. I've been a spectator only on these groups. Just this week, my ACS application is also in progress.
> 
> After two mock tests from Pearson (Gold package) that yielded scary results and after reading all the articles, posts and experiences here, I went and wrote the test cautiously. But extremely pleasantly surprised to see following results:
> 
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Listening: 90
> Writing: 90
> 
> It's almost as if the few mistakes I made during speaking and my running out of time on the last reading question were fully overlooked. That said, I am not saying I did very badly.. PTE is quite lenient, overall, I believe. Also surely the PTE mock tests seem to be scored in a much more stringent way.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO	: 261111
> ACS Applied : Work in progress this week
> ACS Outcome : Awaited
> PTE A : 22-Mar-2017 (L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)




Congrats!


----------



## Fazil3

Even I am thinking to buy 10 tests from TCYonline because their demo test is slightly better than other vendors. However, their scoring system is not same as official PTE scoring for all modules.



rpalni said:


> Thanks for reply Sumit.
> 
> Yes sumit, I can understand that PTEPRACTICE test don't have any alternative. SO, I am using that as well but other than that I am planning to use TCYONLINE 10 scored test.


----------



## Conaern

Hey people. I am taking PTE-A exam a 2nd time to get 79+ on each band. Last time I failed in Speaking mainly because of repeat sentence and describe image. Score was 72 in Speaking.

I can really use some help regarding repeat sentence and describe image. While describing the charts, I kept on speaking till the time ran out but I couldn't identify important points such as inter-relations. It was mostly pretty general.

But repeat sentence was a disaster, I tried writing fast and then not writing at all but failed to remember the whole sentence almost at all times. Problem is not with my pronunciation or my understanding capability, but my memory! I just keep forgetting some words, I don't remember some words when I am at the end of the sentence. I would really appreciate any tips on this.


----------



## Fazil3

Even I am thinking to buy 10 tests from TCYonline because their demo test is slightly better than other vendors. However, their scoring system is not the same as official PTE scoring for all modules.



rpalni said:


> Thanks for reply Sumit.
> 
> Yes sumit, I can understand that PTEPRACTICE test don't have any alternative. SO, I am using that as well but other than that I am planning to use TCYONLINE 10 scored test.


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

Any one could you help me I need 65 each band. I took exam 4 times but I have not received expected result.

Speaking 64
Reading 49
Listening 57
Writing 58

Can you provide tips for Listening, Reading and writing immediate improvement. I look forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks,
Venkat.S


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> Thanks zaback, I just got my result, it's 75. My target is 65 only . But I'm thinking to retake it to get 79. I was so nervous as I was totally off topic for the writing & completely stuttered during my speaking. Thank you everyone for your amazing tips & encouragement


Congrats ! Go for 79+ if it helps get you invite. What's your occupation code and total points ?



Queenie9072 said:


> Thanks guys, I now can recall some questions that I encountered during the previous exam, so I share them here, hope this helps.
> 
> II/ Retell lecture
> 
> 2. Welsh speakers: some figures how many people can speak and understand
> and how many people can understand but cannot speak or read,
> 
> III/ Summarise spoken text:
> 1. The study of biology: a subject that studies animals, humans & the environment around them. Although living creatures such as dolphins & flowers look differently, they're closely related to each other. They all rely on DNA & RNA to store & pass genes. DNA & RNA are all based on cells ans cells are the foundation of organs.
> 
> 2. A crazy scientist who always tries to think of ways to save energy (cant remember his name)
> 
> IV/Writing:
> our technological world is constantly evolving with new inventions. Describe a recent invention, which is either beneficial or detrimental to human


I got all these in my test too, lol.


----------



## zaback21

madhu_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share my experience with PTE-A. I've been a spectator only on these groups. Just this week, my ACS application is also in progress.
> 
> After two mock tests from Pearson (Gold package) that yielded scary results and after reading all the articles, posts and experiences here, I went and wrote the test cautiously. But extremely pleasantly surprised to see following results:
> 
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Listening: 90
> Writing: 90


Congrats !


----------



## zaback21

Conaern said:


> Hey people. I am taking PTE-A exam a 2nd time to get 79+ on each band. Last time I failed in Speaking mainly because of repeat sentence and describe image. Score was 72 in Speaking.
> 
> I can really use some help regarding repeat sentence and describe image. While describing the charts, I kept on speaking till the time ran out but I couldn't identify important points such as inter-relations. It was mostly pretty general.
> 
> But repeat sentence was a disaster, I tried writing fast and then not writing at all but failed to remember the whole sentence almost at all times. Problem is not with my pronunciation or my understanding capability, but my memory! I just keep forgetting some words, I don't remember some words when I am at the end of the sentence. I would really appreciate any tips on this.


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hi Guys, 

Need expert advise on Written Discourse.

I know that written discourse is only counted for Essay. And as per the official PTE score guide, out of total 15 points in essay, 2 are for Development, Coherence and Structure and 2 for General Linguistic range. I think these 2 account for Written Discourse. Am I right?

I have given PTE 3 times now, my score for Writing and Written discourse are -

*Attempt 1 - W- 75, WD - 90
Attempt 2 - W- 77, WD - 80
Attempt 3 - W- 78, WD - 54*

My query is, *how much WD means in overall Writing?* 

I am improving in other areas but my points are constantly decreasing in WD. Am I not getting desired score (79) just because of it?


----------



## madhu_s1

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Any one could you help me I need 65 each band. I took exam 4 times but I have not received expected result.
> 
> Speaking 64
> Reading 49
> Listening 57
> Writing 58
> 
> Can you provide tips for Listening, Reading and writing immediate improvement. I look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat.S


I would recommend watching E2 language videos on Youtube and taking Pearson practice tests (gold package) before attempting the test again..E2 language's methods are straightforward and effective.


----------



## zaback21

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Any one could you help me I need 65 each band. I took exam 4 times but I have not received expected result.
> 
> Speaking 64
> Reading 49
> Listening 57
> Writing 58
> 
> Can you provide tips for Listening, Reading and writing immediate improvement. I look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat.S


This might help the 3 sections barring Reading: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

For Reading: You need to read good books, articles and good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type and not stupid horror or action movies like Transformers kind. Also BBC, CNN will help.


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert advise on Written Discourse.
> 
> I know that written discourse is only counted for Essay. And as per the official PTE score guide, out of total 15 points in essay, 2 are for Development, Coherence and Structure and 2 for General Linguistic range. I think these 2 account for Written Discourse. Am I right?
> 
> I have given PTE 3 times now, my score for Writing and Written discourse are -
> 
> *Attempt 1 - W- 75, WD - 90
> Attempt 2 - W- 77, WD - 80
> Attempt 3 - W- 78, WD - 54*
> 
> My query is, *how much WD means in overall Writing?*
> 
> I am improving in other areas but my points are constantly decreasing in WD. Am I not getting desired score (79) just because of it?


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801



> Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.
> 
> Most people worry too much about Essay but PTE is not IELTS ! Most of the Writing marks are in Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and Write From Dictation in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in Fill In The Blanks in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.



Written Discourse is basically your Witting Structure and Flow. It can mainly represent essay mark but essay mark is barely anything in PTE unlike IELTS.

Hence, even though your WD mark went down, your overall Writing improved cos you improved in other sections.


----------



## sumitgupta22

zaback21 said:


> This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written Discourse is basically your Witting Structure and Flow. It can mainly represent essay mark but essay mark is barely anything in PTE unlike IELTS.
> 
> Hence, even though your WD mark went down, your overall Writing improved cos you improved in other sections.


Thanks for the information. 

But my question is how much WD account in total Written points? 
If I go by your theory, 30-35% for Essay, so WD would be - 90*.35*4/15 = 8 points 

My calculation is correct?


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> But my question is how much WD account in total Written points?
> If I go by your theory, 30-35% for Essay, so WD would be - 90*.35*4/15 = 8 points
> 
> My calculation is correct?


Edit: That's my opinion. Only Pearson knows how they do it, but it is a good approximation for essay mark not WD as I have observed. WD is enabling skills mark not Witting mark or essay mark.The main point being, spend more on others and worry less on essay as it comes from the typical 25-30 essays you can find online. My above post has links to them if you want.


----------



## mister_x

venkat said:


> Hello Firend,
> 
> I need your help for increase my score please help me. I took exam 4 times even I did not get desire score. I need 65 each band.
> 
> Last Attempt score 22nd of March 2017.
> 
> Speaking: 64
> 
> Writing : 58
> 
> Listening : 57
> 
> Reading : 49
> 
> Actually I felt very confident after took examination last time, but I did not get good score please advise how can I improve my score, specially 1) Summarize written text and Essay writing 2) Summarize spoken text 3) Reading section.
> 
> Speaking I have a full confident I will get good score in that. Please give any advice to increase my score up-to 65.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat.S


For Listening and Reading you just need to do a lot of PTE and IELTS practice tests.
For Speaking, place the microphone in front of your nose (above it), so that your breath doesn't produce noise.
For Writing, expand your vocabulary in different subject areas, learn useful grammatical structures for essay (complex sentences and idioms, collocations) and practice several types of essay patterns and structures. The writing practice is the same as for IELTS.
Good Luck!


----------



## zaback21

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> I am Venkat from India. Actually I need in PTE exam 65 each band could you please help me on this. I took exam 4 times even though I did not receive desired score. Can you give me some advises to improve my score.
> 
> Last Attempt Score:
> 
> Speaking : 64
> 
> Reading :49
> 
> Writing :58
> 
> Listening: 57
> 
> Please advice how improve my score in *Writing essay and summarize written text* and Summarize spoken text and Reading ( which part can I practice to get best score above 65) please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat.S


You don't need to post the same thing again and again to get a response. It is against the forum rules. In any case, I already replied to your post here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1690.html#post12211193


----------



## Lored90

*My PTA experience*

Hi, 
I did my first PTE exam on Tuesday. I took two IELTS tests and never got a band 7, while I managed to do so with PTE after preparing in only a week.
IELTS November 2016: S 8 R 8.5 L 8 W 6.5
IELTS 14/01/2017 : S 8 R 8.5 L 8 W 6.5
PTE 21/03/2017: S 77 R 90 L 77 W 88

To everyone who is thinking to take ielts, DONT! I was so depressed not managing to get 7 in writing, and I was taking private lessons and wrote hundreds of essays and the idea I couldn't get registered as a nurse was devastating, I put all myself into it so after the second try I didn't know where to improve or what to do. 
Then, I came to know about Pte and decided to give it a try, I purchased the online practice test and practiced for about a week. The scores in the practice test were lower especially for writing and reading around 60/70. 
I took the test at Pearson professionals in Sydney, it was LOUD, very noisy, was hard to concentrate but I pushed through the speaking session, the writing wasn't easy but I managed, it wasn't my best essay, but at least I managed to stay in the time and the word count, check for spelling etc. 
when I got to the reading I was tired mentally, the task order was not the same as I remembered, I had a chose multiple answer as last task, the paragraphs were harder than in practice, I changed the order several times and then I had to move on. I run out of time, in the last question I had less than a minute, I panicked the words had no meaning and I just chooses random. 

I took the 10 minutes break, I though i screwed everything with the reading, I had to just get it off my mind, and I came back in the room positive. 

The listening was easy, I always done really well at it, so it was quick. 
I got the score just after 48 hours, I was sooo surprised.. 90 in reading?? Was is just good luck? And then 77 in speaking and listening, I really don't know where did I go wrong in the listening cause I was pretty confident, while for the speaking I didn't know what to expect. For writing, I must say it's pretty easy, I didn't do my best writing and I managed 88!! I can't believe that I even cried over ielts and I thought I was never going to get it right. YAYY! No I can register as a nurse, problem is, now I want to apply for the 190 visa and I need 79 in each, did anyone go for a rescore?


----------



## venkat

*Need help to improve PTE score.*

:fingerscrossed:Thanks your reply zaback21.

Next, I am going to concentrate writing, reading, listening. I saw Umas forum he mentioned in his article grammar is not much vital just concentrate Vocabulary and spelling for "Essay writing" and summarize written text (synonyms). Please see below his forum number (305) . Is it true?

1) Speaking I have a full confident to finish.

2) Reading (Which part can I concentrate (Re-order and fill in the blanks is enough or need to concentrate all).

3) Listening (I am very good at listening why I get every time below 60 not to sure) Where I have to improve.

4) Writing ( I have to follow Umas comments next attempt I will concentrate my Vocabulary and spelling) Just I will write 210 or 215 words.

Please provide me your :help:.

Venkat


----------



## jcreative86

Is there any change to get betterscore if i give exam in patiala or jalandar or any non-english city


----------



## zaback21

Lored90 said:


> Hi,
> I did my first PTE exam on Tuesday. I took two IELTS tests and never got a band 7, while I managed to do so with PTE after preparing in only a week.
> IELTS November 2016: S 8 R 8.5 L 8 W 6.5
> IELTS 14/01/2017 : S 8 R 8.5 L 8 W 6.5
> PTE 21/03/2017: S 77 R 90 L 77 W 88
> 
> To everyone who is thinking to take ielts, DONT! I was so depressed not managing to get 7 in writing, and I was taking private lessons and wrote hundreds of essays and the idea I couldn't get registered as a nurse was devastating, I put all myself into it so after the second try I didn't know where to improve or what to do.
> Then, I came to know about Pte and decided to give it a try, I purchased the online practice test and practiced for about a week. The scores in the practice test were lower especially for writing and reading around 60/70.
> I took the test at Pearson professionals in Sydney, it was LOUD, very noisy, was hard to concentrate but I pushed through the speaking session, the writing wasn't easy but I managed, it wasn't my best essay, but at least I managed to stay in the time and the word count, check for spelling etc.
> when I got to the reading I was tired mentally, the task order was not the same as I remembered, I had a chose multiple answer as last task, the paragraphs were harder than in practice, I changed the order several times and then I had to move on. I run out of time, in the last question I had less than a minute, I panicked the words had no meaning and I just chooses random.
> 
> I took the 10 minutes break, I though i screwed everything with the reading, I had to just get it off my mind, and I came back in the room positive.
> 
> The listening was easy, I always done really well at it, so it was quick.
> I got the score just after 48 hours, I was sooo surprised.. 90 in reading?? Was is just good luck? And then 77 in speaking and listening, I really don't know where did I go wrong in the listening cause I was pretty confident, while for the speaking I didn't know what to expect. For writing, I must say it's pretty easy, I didn't do my best writing and I managed 88!! I can't believe that I even cried over ielts and I thought I was never going to get it right. YAYY! No I can register as a nurse, problem is, now I want to apply for the 190 visa and I need 79 in each, did anyone go for a rescore?


PTE-A can be quite surprising, the section you think you messed, you may end up getting more than you expected. Making mistakes doesn't mean less in PTE unlike IELTS.

Rescore won't increase mark except maybe Writing but you already got better in it. Take the test again, you may lack some tips. You are very close to 79+. This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

I have a doubt regarding summarize written text. While the number of word count should be 5 to 75 words, will it be okay to summarize in less than 40 words and still score better ?


----------



## zaback21

venkat said:


> :fingerscrossed:Thanks your reply zaback21.
> 
> Next, I am going to concentrate writing, reading, listening. I saw Umas forum he mentioned in his article grammar is not much vital just concentrate Vocabulary and spelling for "Essay writing" and summarize written text (synonyms). Please see below his forum number (305) . Is it true?
> 
> 1) Speaking I have a full confident to finish.
> 
> 2) Reading (Which part can I concentrate (Re-order and fill in the blanks is enough or need to concentrate all).
> 
> 3) Listening (I am very good at listening why I get every time below 60 not to sure) Where I have to improve.
> 
> 4) Writing ( I have to follow Umas comments next attempt I will concentrate my Vocabulary and spelling) Just I will write 210 or 215 words.
> 
> Please provide me your :help:.
> 
> Venkat


The link I gave you has answer to all your questions.

1. Refer to link. Your confidence is your own thing, how is this going to help Pearson give you mark ?

2. All of it.

3. Refer to link

4. From my experience, writing less than 250 usually result in less mark.


----------



## zaback21

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I have a doubt regarding summarize written text. While the number of word count should be 5 to 75 words, will it be okay to summarize in less than 40 words and still score better ?


May be, but I always find writing less means I write less points and use less keywords. So, my summary is always between 65-70 words.


----------



## mav7228

Thanks Zaback21. Now I get it. I always thought I should focus on essay to get good score in writing and underestimated the listening section. It only happened cos I always finished 15 - 20 mins before in scored practice test so I thought I will be fine in listening. But now I know that I have to be mindful of time. I have booked my second test which i can only do it in May cos no dates are available before that. Have you guys posted any helpful tips or material related to summarize written text or any other listening section information.? thanks


----------



## aumelb1

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I have a doubt regarding summarize written text. While the number of word count should be 5 to 75 words, will it be okay to summarize in less than 40 words and still score better ?


Yes .If you write more than 40 words it is a higher chance you would fail in grammar.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat

Thanks Zaback21.I will follow your tips...


----------



## zaback21

mav7228 said:


> Thanks Zaback21. Now I get it. I always thought I should focus on essay to get good score in writing and underestimated the listening section. It only happened cos I always finished 15 - 20 mins before in scored practice test so I thought I will be fine in listening. But now I know that I have to be mindful of time. I have booked my second test which i can only do it in May cos no dates are available before that. Have you guys posted any helpful tips or material related to summarize written text or any other listening section information.? thanks


Essay in PTE is not worth as much as it is in IELTS. Well this link has some, if you haven't checked it outhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## jayng28

Hi guys, 

Finally I got it L R S W 80 88 90 84 thanks for all your helpful tips guys 

Special thanks to you Zaback21 for quick reply and motivation, your the man.


----------



## chamomilesix

Lored90 said:


> Hi,
> I did my first PTE exam on Tuesday. I took two IELTS tests and never got a band 7, while I managed to do so with PTE after preparing in only a week.
> IELTS November 2016: S 8 R 8.5 L 8 W 6.5
> IELTS 14/01/2017 : S 8 R 8.5 L 8 W 6.5
> PTE 21/03/2017: S 77 R 90 L 77 W 88
> 
> To everyone who is thinking to take ielts, DONT! I was so depressed not managing to get 7 in writing, and I was taking private lessons and wrote hundreds of essays and the idea I couldn't get registered as a nurse was devastating, I put all myself into it so after the second try I didn't know where to improve or what to do.
> Then, I came to know about Pte and decided to give it a try, I purchased the online practice test and practiced for about a week. The scores in the practice test were lower especially for writing and reading around 60/70.
> I took the test at Pearson professionals in Sydney, it was LOUD, very noisy, was hard to concentrate but I pushed through the speaking session, the writing wasn't easy but I managed, it wasn't my best essay, but at least I managed to stay in the time and the word count, check for spelling etc.
> when I got to the reading I was tired mentally, the task order was not the same as I remembered, I had a chose multiple answer as last task, the paragraphs were harder than in practice, I changed the order several times and then I had to move on. I run out of time, in the last question I had less than a minute, I panicked the words had no meaning and I just chooses random.
> 
> I took the 10 minutes break, I though i screwed everything with the reading, I had to just get it off my mind, and I came back in the room positive.
> 
> The listening was easy, I always done really well at it, so it was quick.
> I got the score just after 48 hours, I was sooo surprised.. 90 in reading?? Was is just good luck? And then 77 in speaking and listening, I really don't know where did I go wrong in the listening cause I was pretty confident, while for the speaking I didn't know what to expect. For writing, I must say it's pretty easy, I didn't do my best writing and I managed 88!! I can't believe that I even cried over ielts and I thought I was never going to get it right. YAYY! No I can register as a nurse, problem is, now I want to apply for the 190 visa and I need 79 in each, did anyone go for a rescore?


You sounded just like me. I tried IELTS three times, I got an overall band of 8 but I always get 6.5 for writing. I'm pretty sure you will get all 90s on your next attempt. Just learn the technique from E2 language and I'm sure you will cream it.


----------



## Hope2512

Hi zaback21 ,,as I read your tips helped to most of the candidates and they got good marks,, please also give me tips on essay writing and short spoken summary


----------



## zaback21

jayng28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I got it L R S W 80 88 90 84 thanks for all your helpful tips guys
> 
> Special thanks to you Zaback21 for quick reply and motivation, your the man.


Congrats ! 

Ha ha thanks !


----------



## zaback21

Hope2512 said:


> Hi zaback21 ,,as I read your tips helped to most of the candidates and they got good marks,, please also give me tips on essay writing and short spoken summary


This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

And this for everything else: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## aumelb1

zaback21 said:


> This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
> 
> And this for everything else: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


It's good that you 've remembered the needed page.So many guys have been asking the same questions without listing pages.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope2512

zaback21 said:


> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi zaback21 ,,as I read your tips helped to most of the candidates and they got good marks,, please also give me tips on essay writing and short spoken summary
> 
> 
> 
> This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
> 
> And this for everything else: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
Click to expand...


But when I clicked this link ,same page open where I am,, what I do now,, please help


----------



## Sami00

hey guys, I don't know if this has been asked before but do guys have any kind of template for the essays or do you just wing it??


----------



## zaback21

Hope2512 said:


> But when I clicked this link ,same page open where I am,, what I do now,, please help


It shouldn't, you need to wait for the comment to load.


----------



## zaback21

Sami00 said:


> hey guys, I don't know if this has been asked before but do guys have any kind of template for the essays or do you just wing it??


Usually Introduction, Body and Conclusion. But Essay comes from the usual 25-30 essays you can find online or you can find here from one of the links. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## charansingh.sai

I'm confused about multiple choice single answer and multiple answer in Reading section. I know that first we should read the prompt question. Next should we read the paragraphs or the options? Any tips suggestions?

Also, for multiple answer type questions, i read somewhere that even if we select only one answer that we are sure for all questions and do well in the rest. We will get 80+ in reading. Is it true?


----------



## zaback21

aumelb1 said:


> It's good that you 've remembered the needed page.So many guys have been asking the same questions without listing pages.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


I bookmarked them. I had to write the 2nd thread since people keep on asking the same question over and over again lol.


----------



## jcreative86

Can anyone help me in PTE Prepration.


----------



## zaback21

jcreative86 said:


> Can anyone help me in PTE Prepration.


This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## zaback21

charansingh.sai said:


> I'm confused about multiple choice single answer and multiple answer in Reading section. I know that first we should read the prompt question. Next should we read the paragraphs or the options? Any tips suggestions?
> 
> Also, for multiple answer type questions, i read somewhere that even if we select only one answer that we are sure for all questions and do well in the rest. We will get 80+ in reading. Is it true?


It depends on whatever best works for you. Sometimes I read paragraph first, sometimes the options. 

This will answer your multiple choice questions : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1666.html#post12138009

Anyway, 



> Yes, guess two at least if you don't know. There is negative marking in MCQ but it doesn't affect other questions or sections.
> 
> You get two right/2 = 2
> You get 1 right/2=0 (1-1)
> You get none right=0
> 
> You get three right/3=3
> You get two right/3=1 (2-1)
> You get one right/3=0
> You get none right/3=0
> 
> So, if you know only one correct answer but don't know the other one in a max 2 correct possible answer question, you get zero, if you only select the correct one and for not selecting at least two !!! You still get zero for selecting a correct one and a incorrect one. There is no escape !!!
> 
> The MCQ marking system is very weird but that's how it works. Its either 0 or some marks, but never negatve and doesn't affect other MCQ or overall Reading marks.


----------



## jcreative86

Thanks a lot zaback21.. this will help me alot :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## charansingh.sai

zaback21 said:


> It depends on whatever best works for you. Sometimes I read paragraph first, sometimes the options.
> 
> This will answer your multiple choice questions : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1666.html#post12138009
> 
> Anyway,


Thanks dude!


----------



## shariq123

Guys I need some advice regarding the PTE exam. 

So I bought the Sample Questions and 1 Scored Exam package from official Pearson PTE website and I gave the test this morning. I have just received the results. My score is as follows:

*Overall Score: 90*

Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 90
Writing: 90

Isn't the maximum score for PTE Academic exam 90? I knew I had made quite a few mistakes in the exam, so to still receive a 90 score is highly surprising.

Also I want to know how representative this score is compared to the actual PTE Academic test? Can I expect 79+ on the actual Academic Test based on this score? Could you guys share some experiences regarding your scores compared to the score you got when you took the Official Practice Test online? 

Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1

shariq123 said:


> Guys I need some advice regarding the PTE exam.
> 
> So I bought the Sample Questions and 1 Scored Exam package from official Pearson PTE website and I gave the test this morning. I have just received the results. My score is as follows:
> 
> *Overall Score: 90*
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90
> 
> Isn't the maximum score for PTE Academic exam 90? I knew I had made quite a few mistakes in the exam, so to still receive a 90 score is highly surprising.
> 
> Also I want to know how representative this score is compared to the actual PTE Academic test? Can I expect 79+ on the actual Academic Test based on this score? Could you guys share some experiences regarding your scores compared to the score you got when you took the Official Practice Test online?
> 
> Thanks.


You gonna score at least 79+. no doubts about that

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

shariq123 said:


> Guys I need some advice regarding the PTE exam.
> 
> So I bought the Sample Questions and 1 Scored Exam package from official Pearson PTE website and I gave the test this morning. I have just received the results. My score is as follows:
> 
> *Overall Score: 90*
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90
> 
> Isn't the maximum score for PTE Academic exam 90? I knew I had made quite a few mistakes in the exam, so to still receive a 90 score is highly surprising.
> 
> Also I want to know how representative this score is compared to the actual PTE Academic test? Can I expect 79+ on the actual Academic Test based on this score? Could you guys share some experiences regarding your scores compared to the score you got when you took the Official Practice Test online?
> 
> Thanks.


Is this Test A ? That's the best I have seen yet. You will definitely score 79+ and may be 90 in all.


----------



## shariq123

Yeah. This is Test A. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

I just appeared in Test B (bought the Gold kit with a friend and shared). Anyways, my score was 90 in all the communicative skills and enabling skills too excepting for grammar (82) and vocab (87).

Do people usually maintain (or exceed) their Test-B scores in actual test or are actual tests more difficult?


----------



## zaback21

Panda112 said:


> I just appeared in Test B (bought the Gold kit with a friend and shared). Anyways, my score was 90 in all the communicative skills and enabling skills too excepting for grammar (82) and vocab (87).
> 
> Do people usually maintain (or exceed) their Test-B scores in actual test or are actual tests more difficult?


Test B is easier than actual test. Test A is harder.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

"Summarize spoken text" can have multiple sentences, where as "Summarize written text" can have only single sentence. Is my assumption correct ?


----------



## cathyrine

Hi,

I took my PTE exam 11 days ago and I still haven't got my result. Earlier today, I received an email from PTE saying 

"Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores 
through your web account.


Thank you for your patience."

I'm just wondering if anyone encountered the same message? How long do I need to wait? 
Thanks!


----------



## sswas

HELP ME!!!

I am finding Reading part quite difficult especially fill in the blanks and Reorder para. How do I improve on it? I got 7 in IELTS reading how would you say I would fair in PTE? I am aiming for 79+ in PTE to bump up my score but it seems rather difficult to get 79+.


----------



## Panda112

Thanks a lot for the reply zaback..

One thing I noticed and I don't know if it's just me- do people always get better in PTE than what they expect coz I could've sworn I made some big mistakes during my listening and reading sections and was definitely not expecting 90s.

In any case, thanks a lot for all your tips so far. Lets hope the real exam will be much easier.



zaback21 said:


> Test B is easier than actual test. Test A is harder.


----------



## nagica22

Masha-ALLAH my friend, many test writer reported that test A is tougher than the actual exam. Could you please share your preparation strategy to score 90 in all modules in Test A.

Thanks in advance.



shariq123 said:


> Guys I need some advice regarding the PTE exam.
> 
> So I bought the Sample Questions and 1 Scored Exam package from official Pearson PTE website and I gave the test this morning. I have just received the results. My score is as follows:
> 
> *Overall Score: 90*
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90
> 
> Isn't the maximum score for PTE Academic exam 90? I knew I had made quite a few mistakes in the exam, so to still receive a 90 score is highly surprising.
> 
> Also I want to know how representative this score is compared to the actual PTE Academic test? Can I expect 79+ on the actual Academic Test based on this score? Could you guys share some experiences regarding your scores compared to the score you got when you took the Official Practice Test online?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## zaback21

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> "Summarize spoken text" can have multiple sentences, where as "Summarize written text" can have only single sentence. Is my assumption correct ?


Yes. Make sure you write within the word limit.


----------



## zaback21

Panda112 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply zaback..
> 
> One thing I noticed and I don't know if it's just me- do people always get better in PTE than what they expect coz I could've sworn I made some big mistakes during my listening and reading sections and was definitely not expecting 90s.
> 
> In any case, thanks a lot for all your tips so far. Lets hope the real exam will be much easier.


Yes, that's true. I thought I would get 75 in Speaking and ended up on 89. I think PTE only cares if you are good enough in English. IELTS wants to fail you where as PTE wants to give you mark.


----------



## nagica22

Hi zaback21,

Actually i never been through English test, but whenever i read comment from you i feel that i will get my desired score (+65). You are motivating and encouraging every1. Thanks a lot bro.



zaback21 said:


> Yes, that's true. I thought I would get 75 in Speaking and ended up on 89. I think PTE only cares if you are good enough in English. IELTS wants to fail you where as PTE wants to give you mark.


----------



## zaback21

nagica22 said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> Actually i never been through English test, but whenever i read comment from you i feel that i will get my desired score (+65). You are motivating and encouraging every1. Thanks a lot bro.


Thanks mate !


----------



## shariq123

nagica22 said:


> Masha-ALLAH my friend, many test writer reported that test A is tougher than the actual exam. Could you please share your preparation strategy to score 90 in all modules in Test A.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Brother, I didn't have any preparation strategy to be extremely honest. I just happen to have English as my first language and English has been my medium of instruction throughout my education in Pakistan. 

What I can suggest are some techniques that i used while giving Test A.

Speaking:

I focused on speaking the whole 40 seconds for the Describe Graph questions and made sure I started telling the conclusion in the last 10 seconds. I believe its important to make an ending statement about the chart, graph etc. So leave 10 secs for that.

Don't worry about your mistake. If it happened, don't stop and correct yourself. It's important to remain fluent. Avoid ummm, errr, uhh. 

On Read Aloud section, don't pressurize yourself in speaking too quickly. Take your time. Enunciate every word properly and give a small pause at commas. 

Writing:

Can't stress enough that you need to remain within the word limit. If it says 200-300, I would say write between 260-275. That should be your aim. 

Try to use commas in your essays. It shows grasp of English grammar. 

I have a habit of starting my essays with a famous quote. If you know any that fits the essay topic, I believe you should use it. My essay topic in Test A was regarding Voting and Democracy. So i used Abraham Lincoln's quote where he defined Democracy as the Govt of the people, by the people, for the people. However don't use irrelevant quotes just for the sake of it. It will look stupid. 

If you have a good typing speed and you can construct sentences quickly in your head, then I would suggest to spend the initial 5 minutes doing nothing but jotting down points you will write in your essay. It will help you write a better constructed essay.

Reading:

For fill in the blanks, it's important to read the whole sentence to get an idea of what the sentence is about. Look for trigger words such as but, however. These can alter the meaning. 

Reorder paragraphs was super tough in Test A. I dont know if i got that right or not but you have to look at links between two paragraphs. Don't try to reorder all 5 paragraphs at once. Just take two paragraphs and try to find a link between them. If you can find a 
Iink, then you'd automatically know which of the two paragraphs would come first, believe me. Then use the same technique for the remaining paragraphs. 

Listening:

Blank out everything and just focus like you've never focused. For writing a summary of the spoken part, my suggestion is don't try to write down every word of what the person is saying. You won't be able to stay afloat. Just write down two three important words of each sentence on your notepad and later on you construct a whole sentence around it. What i will also suggest, is please understand what the person is trying to say. Once you know what he's saying, it'll be much easier to write a summary.

I'm forgetting what other parts were there , but if you want specific section technique that i used, I'll try my best to share here. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nagica22

Thanks a million bro. This is really help a lot.
When you plan to take the actual test, mine will be by the end of April.



shariq123 said:


> Brother, I didn't have any preparation strategy to be extremely honest. I just happen to have English as my first language and English has been my medium of instruction throughout my education in Pakistan.
> 
> What I can suggest are some techniques that i used while giving Test A.
> 
> Speaking:
> 
> I focused on speaking the whole 40 seconds for the Describe Graph questions and made sure I started telling the conclusion in the last 10 seconds. I believe its important to make an ending statement about the chart, graph etc. So leave 10 secs for that.
> 
> Don't worry about your mistake. If it happened, don't stop and correct yourself. It's important to remain fluent. Avoid ummm, errr, uhh.
> 
> On Read Aloud section, don't pressurize yourself in speaking too quickly. Take your time. Enunciate every word properly and give a small pause at commas.
> 
> Writing:
> 
> Can't stress enough that you need to remain within the word limit. If it says 200-300, I would say write between 260-275. That should be your aim.
> 
> Try to use commas in your essays. It shows grasp of English grammar.
> 
> I have a habit of starting my essays with a famous quote. If you know any that fits the essay topic, I believe you should use it. My essay topic in Test A was regarding Voting and Democracy. So i used Abraham Lincoln's quote where he defined Democracy as the Govt of the people, by the people, for the people. However don't use irrelevant quotes just for the sake of it. It will look stupid.
> 
> If you have a good typing speed and you can construct sentences quickly in your head, then I would suggest to spend the initial 5 minutes doing nothing but jotting down points you will write in your essay. It will help you write a better constructed essay.
> 
> Reading:
> 
> For fill in the blanks, it's important to read the whole sentence to get an idea of what the sentence is about. Look for trigger words such as but, however. These can alter the meaning.
> 
> Reorder paragraphs was super tough in Test A. I dont know if i got that right or not but you have to look at links between two paragraphs. Don't try to reorder all 5 paragraphs at once. Just take two paragraphs and try to find a link between them. If you can find a
> Iink, then you'd automatically know which of the two paragraphs would come first, believe me. Then use the same technique for the remaining paragraphs.
> 
> Listening:
> 
> Blank out everything and just focus like you've never focused. For writing a summary of the spoken part, my suggestion is don't try to write down every word of what the person is saying. You won't be able to stay afloat. Just write down two three important words of each sentence on your notepad and later on you construct a whole sentence around it. What i will also suggest, is please understand what the person is trying to say. Once you know what he's saying, it'll be much easier to write a summary.
> 
> I'm forgetting what other parts were there , but if you want specific section technique that i used, I'll try my best to share here. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nagica22

Thanks a million bro. This is really help a lot.
When you plan to take the actual test, mine will be by end of April.



shariq123 said:


> Brother, I didn't have any preparation strategy to be extremely honest. I just happen to have English as my first language and English has been my medium of instruction throughout my education in Pakistan.
> 
> What I can suggest are some techniques that i used while giving Test A.
> 
> Speaking:
> 
> I focused on speaking the whole 40 seconds for the Describe Graph questions and made sure I started telling the conclusion in the last 10 seconds. I believe its important to make an ending statement about the chart, graph etc. So leave 10 secs for that.
> 
> Don't worry about your mistake. If it happened, don't stop and correct yourself. It's important to remain fluent. Avoid ummm, errr, uhh.
> 
> On Read Aloud section, don't pressurize yourself in speaking too quickly. Take your time. Enunciate every word properly and give a small pause at commas.
> 
> Writing:
> 
> Can't stress enough that you need to remain within the word limit. If it says 200-300, I would say write between 260-275. That should be your aim.
> 
> Try to use commas in your essays. It shows grasp of English grammar.
> 
> I have a habit of starting my essays with a famous quote. If you know any that fits the essay topic, I believe you should use it. My essay topic in Test A was regarding Voting and Democracy. So i used Abraham Lincoln's quote where he defined Democracy as the Govt of the people, by the people, for the people. However don't use irrelevant quotes just for the sake of it. It will look stupid.
> 
> If you have a good typing speed and you can construct sentences quickly in your head, then I would suggest to spend the initial 5 minutes doing nothing but jotting down points you will write in your essay. It will help you write a better constructed essay.
> 
> Reading:
> 
> For fill in the blanks, it's important to read the whole sentence to get an idea of what the sentence is about. Look for trigger words such as but, however. These can alter the meaning.
> 
> Reorder paragraphs was super tough in Test A. I dont know if i got that right or not but you have to look at links between two paragraphs. Don't try to reorder all 5 paragraphs at once. Just take two paragraphs and try to find a link between them. If you can find a
> Iink, then you'd automatically know which of the two paragraphs would come first, believe me. Then use the same technique for the remaining paragraphs.
> 
> Listening:
> 
> Blank out everything and just focus like you've never focused. For writing a summary of the spoken part, my suggestion is don't try to write down every word of what the person is saying. You won't be able to stay afloat. Just write down two three important words of each sentence on your notepad and later on you construct a whole sentence around it. What i will also suggest, is please understand what the person is trying to say. Once you know what he's saying, it'll be much easier to write a summary.
> 
> I'm forgetting what other parts were there , but if you want specific section technique that i used, I'll try my best to share here. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

And one more thing, I didn't speak >32 seconds in any retell/describe tasks. I tried but ran out of things to say, maybe because I spoke too fast or maybe because I thought too little. But I pressed next as soon as I finished speaking. Shouldn't that have affected my scores for content? (Re: scored 90 in speaking in the mock test)


----------



## sidneysaad

shariq123 said:


> Brother, I didn't have any preparation strategy to be extremely honest. I just happen to have English as my first language and English has been my medium of instruction throughout my education in Pakistan.
> 
> What I can suggest are some techniques that i used while giving Test A.
> 
> Speaking:
> 
> I focused on speaking the whole 40 seconds for the Describe Graph questions and made sure I started telling the conclusion in the last 10 seconds. I believe its important to make an ending statement about the chart, graph etc. So leave 10 secs for that.
> 
> Don't worry about your mistake. If it happened, don't stop and correct yourself. It's important to remain fluent. Avoid ummm, errr, uhh.
> 
> On Read Aloud section, don't pressurize yourself in speaking too quickly. Take your time. Enunciate every word properly and give a small pause at commas.
> 
> Writing:
> 
> Can't stress enough that you need to remain within the word limit. If it says 200-300, I would say write between 260-275. That should be your aim.
> 
> Try to use commas in your essays. It shows grasp of English grammar.
> 
> I have a habit of starting my essays with a famous quote. If you know any that fits the essay topic, I believe you should use it. My essay topic in Test A was regarding Voting and Democracy. So i used Abraham Lincoln's quote where he defined Democracy as the Govt of the people, by the people, for the people. However don't use irrelevant quotes just for the sake of it. It will look stupid.
> 
> If you have a good typing speed and you can construct sentences quickly in your head, then I would suggest to spend the initial 5 minutes doing nothing but jotting down points you will write in your essay. It will help you write a better constructed essay.
> 
> Reading:
> 
> For fill in the blanks, it's important to read the whole sentence to get an idea of what the sentence is about. Look for trigger words such as but, however. These can alter the meaning.
> 
> Reorder paragraphs was super tough in Test A. I dont know if i got that right or not but you have to look at links between two paragraphs. Don't try to reorder all 5 paragraphs at once. Just take two paragraphs and try to find a link between them. If you can find a
> Iink, then you'd automatically know which of the two paragraphs would come first, believe me. Then use the same technique for the remaining paragraphs.
> 
> Listening:
> 
> Blank out everything and just focus like you've never focused. For writing a summary of the spoken part, my suggestion is don't try to write down every word of what the person is saying. You won't be able to stay afloat. Just write down two three important words of each sentence on your notepad and later on you construct a whole sentence around it. What i will also suggest, is please understand what the person is trying to say. Once you know what he's saying, it'll be much easier to write a summary.
> 
> I'm forgetting what other parts were there , but if you want specific section technique that i used, I'll try my best to share here. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Your scores are amazing brother, I am really looking forward to incorporate your tips in my test. I've attempted Test A and will be attempting test B on Monday. My actual test is on 3rd April and I am hoping to score 79+ in all sections. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ammarmp

Hey guys.. Just got my scores. Thanks a lot for the guidance.

Listening 82
Reading 86
Speaking 90
Writing 79

Close call on writing.. Lol 

Hopefully I can expect an invite in the next invitation round on 15th (EA requested docs. Will submit on 2 3 April)


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys.. Just got my scores. Thanks a lot for the guidance.
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 79
> 
> Close call on writing.. Lol
> 
> Hopefully I can expect an invite in the next invitation round on 15th (EA requested docs. Will submit on 2 3 April)


Congrats ! What occupation you seeking ?


----------



## nagica22

Congrats. Kindly share tips for aspirations.



ammarmp said:


> Hey guys.. Just got my scores. Thanks a lot for the guidance.
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 79
> 
> Close call on writing.. Lol
> 
> Hopefully I can expect an invite in the next invitation round on 15th (EA requested docs. Will submit on 2 3 April)


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys.. Just got my scores. Thanks a lot for the guidance.
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 79
> 
> Close call on writing.. Lol
> 
> Hopefully I can expect an invite in the next invitation round on 15th (EA requested docs. Will submit on 2 3 April)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Nice....share some tips for Reading.


----------



## ammarmp

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! What occupation you seeking ?


Sorry, i dont know why my sigenature wasnt shown.. here it is.


----------



## ammarmp

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys.. Just got my scores. Thanks a lot for the guidance.
> 
> Listening 82
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 79
> 
> Close call on writing.. Lol
> 
> Hopefully I can expect an invite in the next invitation round on 15th (EA requested docs. Will submit on 2 3 April)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Nice....share some tips for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow everything, especially what zabach21 is referring to.
> 
> One thing that I noticed was.... get rid of autocomplete and autocorrect, they really mess up your spellings. I got 61 in spelling.. :/
Click to expand...


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> Sorry, i dont know why my sigenature wasnt shown.. here it is.


Well I hope you get 233512 and not get assessed as 233914 Engg Tech. In any case NSW 190 or next July is your invite for 189.


----------



## ammarmp

zaback21 said:


> Well I hope you get 233512 and not get assessed as 233914 Engg Tech. In any case NSW 190 or next July is your invite for 189.


Why july? i am scoring 70 or 75.. with this updated result


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> Why july? i am scoring 70 or 75.. with this updated result


Well invite on 12 April if you can manage your EA 2335 Occupation Assessment by then.


----------



## ammarmp

zaback21 said:


> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why july? i am scoring 70 or 75.. with this updated result
> 
> 
> 
> Well invite on 12 April if you can manage your EA 2335 Occupation Assessment by then.
Click to expand...


So do I need to have any EA documentation.. Like original letter... Or just the online accreditation result /reference number will do?


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> So do I need to have any EA documentation.. Like original letter... Or just the online accreditation result /reference number will do?


You will need the EA letter to find the date of assessment on that letter. Assessment date must be earlier than DOE or else you have claimed something before you received it and hence PR visa cancelled. *You need the date.*

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## Diggy

Hi everyone. ..still scared of writing PTE again


----------



## azsxhnjm

Just received the scores for my first pte exam on Thursday. Honestly I am beyond surprised!

L- 90
R- 90
S- 90
W- 87

I headed to this exam with minimal preparation just by doing the official mock test on Pearson`s website. During the exam I thought I had screwed up some of the "Describe images" questions because I ran out of time/I didn't even know what I was talking about (lol). 
So my tips for those who are going to sit for this exam, stay focused and calm throughout the exam even though you have made some mistakes from the start; be time efficient; practice makes perfect.


----------



## sswas

HELP ME!!!

I am finding Reading part quite difficult especially fill in the blanks and Reorder para. How do I improve on it? I got 7 in IELTS reading how would you say I would fair in PTE? I am aiming for 79+ in PTE to bump up my score but it seems rather difficult to get 79+.


----------



## Queenie9072

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! Go for 79+ if it helps get you invite. What's your occupation code and total points ?
> 
> 
> 
> I got all these in my test too, lol.


Hi zaback, I'm going to apply as a Registered Nurse but not quite sure which code I should apply for to be honest . I'm completing my nursing study by the end of this year & it's kind of general nursing, no major at all. But based on the point test, I'd get 65 (5 marks for living in the designated area). Even though 65 is good enough for nursing, I'm afraid something may happen like accounting, who knows, so I was thinking to retake in the next 2 or 3 weeks. 

My latest PTE score is as follow: L 74, R 75, S 72, W 77. I completely stuttered during the test and still dont know why that happened. I could feel my heartbeat & respiratory rate increased as the test went along (hahaa, sounds like in the Emergency Department) and no way could I remain calm. I start to practice for the retake but dont know which materials I should use this time (there're only 2 PTE books hey). And honestly, I have never had trouble with IELTS reading & listening (always >8.0) but I really struggle with PTE, can you suggest some strategies pls? With speaking & writing, I think only practice can help.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Okay this is weird, in the Gold Prep Kit, for summarize written text, I wrote around 70 words and when I checked against the answers in the prep kit, it had just 17 words for one and 27 words for another.

The paragraph had lot of information and seems like the summary in the prep kit was almost not related at all !

Am I wasting my time writing for 70 words ?


----------



## ammarmp

zaback21 said:


> You will need the EA letter to find the date of assessment on that letter. Assessment date must be earlier than DOE or else you have claimed something before you received it and hence PR visa cancelled. *You need the date.*
> 
> This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


Thanks. But i mean, once i get the notification that the engineering assessment is done. they will email me(or make available online somewhere) the letter too ? right?OR 
Do I haave to wait for the actual letter from courier to submit an EOI?


----------



## Gersus

*Pte reading*

Hi guys,

I had my PTE on Friday and finally got my results.

Listening 89
Reading 74
Speaking 90
Writing 90

I couldn't believe it after seeing this, reading is the hardest thing I've ever faced. Any idea on how to improve it? I have tried but it seems I still can't surpass that 79 for reading! Always getting 74 

Any help is appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Majed01

Hi guys , 

Appreciate your support if someone can share links for tips , materials ...ect , the forum really huge  

thanks


----------



## zaback21

ammarmp said:


> Thanks. But i mean, once i get the notification that the engineering assessment is done. they will email me(or make available online somewhere) the letter too ? right?OR
> Do I haave to wait for the actual letter from courier to submit an EOI?


You will get it online. EA don't do courier.


----------



## ammarmp

zaback21 said:


> You will get it online. EA don't do courier.


oh ok... thankss..


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Everyone I have a small request related to speaking.
Hovever good I try, Google is able to convert my speeches to the text correctly, but In PTE I am not able to cross 55 marks.

I have seen the videos suggested, but still it's not helping.

Those who have scored better, can you please share your voice recording to understand how you are pronouncing.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

To improve my speaking and test multiple times, I am planning to go with ptemocktest.com or tcyonline.com.

Can anyone suggest, which one is near actual PTE?
I am bit worried with actual exam just in a week.


----------



## Gersus

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Everyone I have a small request related to speaking.
> Hovever good I try, Google is able to convert my speeches to the text correctly, but In PTE I am not able to cross 55 marks.
> 
> I have seen the videos suggested, but still it's not helping.
> 
> Those who have scored better, can you please share your voice recording to understand how you are pronouncing.


The PTE score that you got, is it from a real test or the practice one? Because the ones you practice in your computer will usually give you a lower, if not bad, score. I got 52 in speaking in my first practice test lol.

Also, how good is your fluency? Fluency is very important, even if you pronounce everything correctly, if you speak too slow, repeat yourself multiple times, or do not have a consistent speed through the whole test, will have marks down on speaking.

Maybe you have problems with proper intonation and emphasis (stress)? I improved this by raising my voice a little bit on key words such as dates, countries or people. 

These are the advises I can give you. Hopefully they helped you.


----------



## zaback21

azsxhnjm said:


> Just received the scores for my first pte exam on Thursday. Honestly I am beyond surprised!
> 
> L- 90
> R- 90
> S- 90
> W- 87
> 
> I headed to this exam with minimal preparation just by doing the official mock test on Pearson`s website. During the exam I thought I had screwed up some of the "Describe images" questions because I ran out of time/I didn't even know what I was talking about (lol).
> So my tips for those who are going to sit for this exam, stay focused and calm throughout the exam even though you have made some mistakes from the start; be time efficient; practice makes perfect.


Congrats !


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi zaback, I'm going to apply as a Registered Nurse but not quite sure which code I should apply for to be honest . I'm completing my nursing study by the end of this year & it's kind of general nursing, no major at all. But based on the point test, I'd get 65 (5 marks for living in the designated area). Even though 65 is good enough for nursing, I'm afraid something may happen like accounting, who knows, so I was thinking to retake in the next 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> My latest PTE score is as follow: L 74, R 75, S 72, W 77. I completely stuttered during the test and still dont know why that happened. I could feel my heartbeat & respiratory rate increased as the test went along (hahaa, sounds like in the Emergency Department) and no way could I remain calm. I start to practice for the retake but dont know which materials I should use this time (there're only 2 PTE books hey). And honestly, I have never had trouble with IELTS reading & listening (always >8.0) but I really struggle with PTE, can you suggest some strategies pls? With speaking & writing, I think only practice can help.


You don't need to go live in designated area. Don't mix pro rata occupations with yourself. There are 60-70 occupation groups I think and only 8 of the are pro rata and require more than 60 points to get invite.

Registered Nurse is not among them, in fact 20% of the quota doesn't even fill each year. Even if you apply with 55, I am pretty sure state will invite you and give PR.

For now, get your Registered Nurse assessment done, get to 60 points and apply in 189 Visa and get invite next round. Let's not complicate things by reading too much from this forum, it doesn't apply to you.For now find out how you can get your Registered Nurse assessment and how to get to 60 points.

This will help clear everything : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had my PTE on Friday and finally got my results.
> 
> Listening 89
> Reading 74
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> I couldn't believe it after seeing this, reading is the hardest thing I've ever faced. Any idea on how to improve it? I have tried but it seems I still can't surpass that 79 for reading! Always getting 74
> 
> Any help is appreciate it, thanks!


Oh man, sorry to see the mark. Try it again and you will do fine.

*For Reading: *You need to read good books, articles and watch good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type and not stupid horror or action movies like Transformers kind. Also BBC, CNN will help.


----------



## zaback21

Majed01 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Appreciate your support if someone can share links for tips , materials ...ect , the forum really huge
> 
> thanks


This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> Oh man, sorry to see the mark. Try it again and you will do fine.
> 
> *For Reading: *You need to read good books, articles and watch good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type and not stupid horror or action movies like Transformers kind. Also BBC, CNN will help.


Thanks dude,

I will go with the article then. Currently reading articles from industries and accounting firms haha. Hopefully that helps. Any tips for fill in the blanks? I am almost sure that's where I failed in the test


----------



## zaback21

Gersus said:


> Thanks dude,
> 
> I will go with the article then. Currently reading articles from industries and accounting firms haha. Hopefully that helps. Any tips for fill in the blanks? I am almost sure that's where I failed in the test


I usually don't even know how I do reading cos it is something no one can teach as it usually based on one's English Level. Other 3 sections can be passed just by following tricks and tips. You need time and it will come. Rushing never helps in English. You can study last minute and pass maths but not English unfortunately. So, take your time and you will improve.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Gersus said:


> The PTE score that you got, is it from a real test or the practice one? Because the ones you practice in your computer will usually give you a lower, if not bad, score. I got 52 in speaking in my first practice test lol.
> 
> Also, how good is your fluency? Fluency is very important, even if you pronounce everything correctly, if you speak too slow, repeat yourself multiple times, or do not have a consistent speed through the whole test, will have marks down on speaking.
> 
> Maybe you have problems with proper intonation and emphasis (stress)? I improved this by raising my voice a little bit on key words such as dates, countries or people.
> 
> These are the advises I can give you. Hopefully they helped you.


This was a Mock Test A 2nd attempt.

Last time in mock and actual tests, I remembered speaking at the pace I generally do, but was trying to get all the content, hence lost it. Speaking was at 47 in actual exam, though in both mocks it was above 72.

This time in Mock Test A, I tried to speak slow and clearly, but ended up getting a score for speaking which is at 56 now.


----------



## Gersus

zaback21 said:


> I usually don't even know how I do reading cos it is something no one can teach as it usually based on one's English Level. Other 3 sections can be passed just by following tricks and tips. You need time and it will come. Rushing never helps in English. You can study last minute and pass maths but not English unfortunately. So, take your time and you will improve.


True haha. Thanks for replying, I will do my best next time.


----------



## mav7228

Hi Guys, Can someone please guide me on how to manage time for the listening section. 

and how to do Summarize spoken text? 

Also how much time must I spend on each listening section

1 summarize writtent text
2 MCQ SA
3 MCQ MA

I think one cant really have control on the other sections of reading in regards to the time, it only depends on how fast we manage to finish the 1,2,3 question above if I am not wrong.

Feed back will be appreciated.


----------



## Queenie9072

zaback21 said:


> You don't need to go live in designated area. Don't mix pro rata occupations with yourself. There are 60-70 occupation groups I think and only 8 of the are pro rata and require more than 60 points to get invite.
> 
> Registered Nurse is not among them, in fact 20% of the quota doesn't even fill each year. Even if you apply with 55, I am pretty sure state will invite you and give PR.
> 
> For now, get your Registered Nurse assessment done, get to 60 points and apply in 189 Visa and get invite next round. Let's not complicate things by reading too much from this forum, it doesn't apply to you.For now find out how you can get your Registered Nurse assessment and how to get to 60 points.
> 
> This will help clear everything : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


Too much info can kill you hey :whoo:. I thought the higher mark we have, the higher chance we'd get invite quickly. I'm studying in Adelaide where is classified as a designated area, hence to my knowledge, I'd automatically get 5 point? I'd go through the DIBP website again & your link as well, that's so good if I dont have to retake it, I'm just so sick of English test, haha.


----------



## leo9867

*Any one from Mumbai???*

Hi guys

I am attempting PTE-A on 1st April, in Mumbai

Is any one else attempting on the same day??/


----------



## hdp9star

*Hello All!*

Hello everyone, 

I will appear in the exam in 3rd April, Monday. 
I came across retell lecture playlist on youtube and some commented on that, they received the lecture in actual exam.
Here is the link : 





Some lectures are really fast, can you guys have a look at those and say, even if they are not the real exam videos, could it be possible to compare the level of difficulty with exam lectures? 

I am ready for the exam though 
Thank you,


----------



## sswas

leo9867 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am attempting PTE-A on 1st April, in Mumbai
> 
> Is any one else attempting on the same day??/


Even I am attempting on 1st april in andheri test centre are you in the same one?


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> Too much info can kill you hey :whoo:. I thought the higher mark we have, the higher chance we'd get invite quickly. I'm studying in Adelaide where is classified as a designated area, hence to my knowledge, I'd automatically get 5 point? I'd go through the DIBP website again & your link as well, that's so good if I dont have to retake it, I'm just so sick of English test, haha.


Yes you get 5 points if you studied and got a degree from South Australia.


> Study in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area (excluding distance education)


Also 5 points I think for Aus study (better check). So, you probably have enough points to lodge Visa. I don't think you have to take it as you have said you managed 65 points.

189 visa is best for you.

1. Get your Registered Nurse occupation assessed.

2. Get to 60 points. I think you have 60.

3. Apply EOI in 189.

4. Get invite within 14 days max.

5. Lodge Visa and get PR.


----------



## zaback21

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys, Can someone please guide me on how to manage time for the listening section.
> 
> and how to do Summarize spoken text?
> 
> Also how much time must I spend on each listening section
> 
> 1 summarize writtent text
> 2 MCQ SA
> 3 MCQ MA
> 
> I think one cant really have control on the other sections of reading in regards to the time, it only depends on how fast we manage to finish the 1,2,3 question above if I am not wrong.
> 
> Feed back will be appreciated.


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## sswas

zaback21 said:


> Yes you get 5 points if you studied and got a degree from South Australia.
> Also 5 points I think for Aus study (better check). So, you probably have enough points to lodge Visa. I don't think you have to take it as you have said you managed 65 points.
> 
> 189 visa is best for you.
> 
> 1. Get your Registered Nurse occupation assessed.
> 
> 2. Get to 60 points. I think you have 60.
> 
> 3. Apply EOI in 189.
> 
> 4. Get invite within 14 days max.
> 
> 5. Lodge Visa and get PR.



I heard you don't get invite when you have 60 points is that true?


----------



## zaback21

sswas said:


> I heard you don't get invite when you have 60 points is that true?


This might help. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Also, read the previous reply I have given to her in this thread.

To make it easy for you, people with 60 don't come to this thread much cos they gets invited in 14 days and doesn't require much help or have any questions. Only the pro rata guys comes here, so don't confuse pro rata occupation with the rest.


----------



## sumitgupta22

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys, Can someone please guide me on how to manage time for the listening section.
> 
> and how to do Summarize spoken text?
> 
> Also how much time must I spend on each listening section
> 
> 1 summarize writtent text
> 2 MCQ SA
> 3 MCQ MA
> 
> I think one cant really have control on the other sections of reading in regards to the time, it only depends on how fast we manage to finish the 1,2,3 question above if I am not wrong.
> 
> Feed back will be appreciated.


For *each *summarize spoken text, there is separate timer of 10 mins (including the prompt of about 1-1.5 minutes). So you need to write provide your response within this time. I would recommend to spare 2 minutes to proof read and replace the words with their synonyms.

For other listening tasks, you need to spend time judiciously. Do not spend too much time on MCQA (MA - 2 mins, SA - 1 min). Also another time consuming task in listening section is Pick correct summary. Make sure you are not spending more than 2 mins on this task.


----------



## soshainaus

Hello, 

Can anyone give some tips on how to crack 'Highlight correct summary' questions in Listening module? I am making far more mistakes in that section than I would want to. I get confused looking at the options at the end of the recording. I have tried to write some keywords while listening but still I get confused and most of the time select wrong answer.

Thanks!


----------



## zaback21

soshainaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone give some tips on how to crack 'Highlight correct summary' questions in Listening module? I am making far more mistakes in that section than I would want to. I get confused looking at the options at the end of the recording. I have tried to write some keywords while listening but still I get confused and most of the time select wrong answer.
> 
> Thanks!


Forget about options but concentrate on what is being said. While you try write keywords or eliminate options, you may lose focus on what is being said. Try listen and think what is being said and choose the best answer.


----------



## ImSangram

soshainaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone give some tips on how to crack 'Highlight correct summary' questions in Listening module? I am making far more mistakes in that section than I would want to. I get confused looking at the options at the end of the recording. I have tried to write some keywords while listening but still I get confused and most of the time select wrong answer.
> 
> Thanks!


That is probably the easiest section in the entire pte exam. During my gold kit attempts, I really loved answering this question.
It is easy considering the fact that you have an audio and you read the text at the same time.

1. Keep your cursor on the first word and start skimming through text as the audio starts.

2. Be alert when the next line starts. You might miss if you are not alert.

3. When you identify a wrong word, dont spend time on checking the words, just click on the wrong word and jump to next words as soon as possible.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

ImSangram said:


> That is probably the easiest section in the entire pte exam. During my gold kit attempts, I really loved answering this question.
> It is easy considering the fact that you have an audio and you read the text at the same time.
> 
> 1. Keep your cursor on the first word and start skimming through text as the audio starts.
> 
> 2. Be alert when the next line starts. You might miss if you are not alert.
> 
> 3. When you identify a wrong word, dont spend time on checking the words, just click on the wrong word and jump to next words as soon as possible.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That's Highlight Incorrect Words you are talking about.


----------



## ImSangram

zaback21 said:


> That's Highlight Incorrect Words you are talking about.


I am extremely sorry. I somehow got confused. 

For highlight correct summary, the most of important thing is to get notes.

1. Most of the time, summaries are humongous, (3-4 ) lines so don't try to read the options when the audio is played. You will miss key points.

2. Try to take notes in brief. It is important that you try to note everything in 2 mins . Use arrows, shapes, tabular form to or any short handwriting which will help you to note in efficeint way.

3. Make sure your handwriting is readable as sometimes it could be difficult to read what you have written in hurry.

4. There are 2 types of summaries. The first type will have lot of points/data so taking notes is important. Second will not have a complex data but will have a particualr gist which you should understand. Then you can easily answer the question.

5. If the options are smaller, you can try to go through them all before the audio starts. It helps you in PIN pointing the answer.

6. Keep eyes closed helps you to concentrate. 

Hope this helps.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228

sumitgupta22 said:


> For *each *summarize spoken text, there is separate timer of 10 mins (including the prompt of about 1-1.5 minutes). So you need to write provide your response within this time. I would recommend to spare 2 minutes to proof read and replace the words with their synonyms.
> 
> For other listening tasks, you need to spend time judiciously. Do not spend too much time on MCQA (MA - 2 mins, SA - 1 min). Also another time consuming task in listening section is Pick correct summary. Make sure you are not spending more than 2 mins on this task.


Thanks Zaback21 and Sumit !! But lets say if i am able to finish the summarize spoken text in 5 mins each question so now i have 10 mins extra from this section will these 10 mins get added to other sections or other sections will still have same time??


----------



## zaback21

mav7228 said:


> Thanks Zaback21 and Sumit !! But lets say if i am able to finish the summarize spoken text in 5 mins each question so now i have 10 mins extra from this section will these 10 mins get added to other sections or other sections will still have same time??


No. They are individually timed. Rest of the Listening are timed together though. Also I wouldn't recommend finishing in 5 mins. I usually take the whole 10 mins. Even if I finish I just sit and relax. If you give your brain time to relax, it functions better than just next, next and next.

I also do the same for Writing. Sit and relax and let the clock runs out.


----------



## mav7228

zaback21 said:


> No. They are individually timed. Rest of the Listening are timed together though. Also I wouldn't recommend finishing in 5 mins. I usually take the whole 10 mins. Even if I finish I just sit and relax. If you give your brain time to relax, it functions better than just next, next and next.
> 
> I also do the same for Writing. Sit and relax and let the clock runs out.



Hi Zaback21 but I was watching this e2 language video for summarize spoken text and the tutor is saying that you should complete summarize written text task as soon as possible in order to save time for other listening tasks.

here is the photo that i took from the video:


----------



## FFacs

zaback21 said:


> Even if I finish I just sit and relax. If you give your brain time to relax, it functions better than just next, next and next.
> 
> I also do the same for Writing. Sit and relax and let the clock runs out.


This is great advice. It's tempting to just try and get the hell out of the place. But take your time, relax, rest if you can. BUT, one word of warning: be sure you HAVE completed the section. I sat there relaxing until 2 minutes to go, and realised I had one question left (believe this was actually in a TOEFL test, but the warning stands).


----------



## Queenie9072

zaback21 said:


> Yes you get 5 points if you studied and got a degree from South Australia.
> Also 5 points I think for Aus study (better check). So, you probably have enough points to lodge Visa. I don't think you have to take it as you have said you managed 65 points.
> 
> 189 visa is best for you.
> 
> 1. Get your Registered Nurse occupation assessed.
> 
> 2. Get to 60 points. I think you have 60.
> 
> 3. Apply EOI in 189.
> 
> 4. Get invite within 14 days max.
> 
> 5. Lodge Visa and get PR.


Thanks zaback, I'll throw all the English materials into the rubbish bin now. Just to confirm with you that my point calculation is correct based on this - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189- 

(I'm skeptical of myself sometimes, especially when it comes to critical decision :lol. 

Age: 25–32 years - 30
English: Proficient - 10 
Skill employment: Nil - 0
Qualification (2 year MA degree from a recognised university) : 15 
Australian study requirement (I'm confused with this, I have a MA in PR & Advertising which I studied for 1 year & a 2-year MA of Nursing - graduate entry, will I be awarded for 5): 5?
Study in regional Australia: 5

So will I get 60 or 65? Either 60 or 65 can be enough to EOI & lodge for PR? 

Thanks a million


----------



## zaback21

mav7228 said:


> Hi Zaback21 but I was watching this e2 language video for summarize spoken text and the tutor is saying that you should complete summarize written text task as soon as possible in order to save time for other listening tasks.
> 
> here is the photo that i took from the video:


As I said before Summarise Spoken text is individually timed (20 mins for 2 of them) than rest of the Listening sections and hence it doesn't affect other section time wise.


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> Thanks zaback, I'll throw all the English materials into the rubbish bin now. Just to confirm with you that my point calculation is correct based on this - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> (I'm skeptical of myself sometimes, especially when it comes to critical decision :lol.
> 
> Age: 25–32 years - 30
> English: Proficient - 10
> Skill employment: Nil - 0
> Qualification (2 year MA degree from a recognised university) : 15
> Australian study requirement (I'm confused with this, I have a MA in PR & Advertising which I studied for 1 year & a 2-year MA of Nursing - graduate entry, will I be awarded for 5): 5?
> Study in regional Australia: 5
> 
> So will I get 60 or 65? Either 60 or 65 can be enough to EOI & lodge for PR?
> 
> Thanks a million


Your MA in Nursing will get 15 points, it has to be related I think. In any case, you seems to have enough. You will find out how much you have and how much you will need once you do the assessment. For now, if you have done MA in Nursing, then you will have enough to get 60 minimum. 

Have you graduated in nursing ? Then start the assessment asap. In a month or two once you get your assessment letter, then you can decide if you have enough.


----------



## Mannath

Hi All,

When will be the next round of invitations ? The skillselect site shows the next invitation date as 12th April. Is the invitation round supposed to happen on 31st March/1st April got cancelled? Any idea about this.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## Mr Optimist

I received an email from PTE that my score report is available and I immediately downloaded the report. However, when I download the report it is all empty and even photograph is not displayed... Is it normal? Does PTE take sometime to make report available after sending out emails?


----------



## ImSangram

Mr Optimist said:


> I received an email from PTE that my score report is available and I immediately downloaded the report. However, when I download the report it is all empty and even photograph is not displayed... Is it normal? Does PTE take sometime to make report available after sending out emails?


Yes. It is normal. Wait for some time. It will be available soon


----------



## ImSangram

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When will be the next round of invitations ? The skillselect site shows the next invitation date as 12th April. Is the invitation round supposed to happen on 31st March/1st April got cancelled? Any idea about this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


It has been cancelled.


----------



## Hope2512

Hi Zaback21 , Could you tell me about scoring criteria multiple answer of reading and listening because if I have chosen 3 option, and 1 is wrong and 2 is correct, then I get 0,, should I choose only 2 option???

Please help I am confused


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hope2512 said:


> Hi Zaback21 , Could you tell me about scoring criteria multiple answer of reading and listening because if I have chosen 3 option, and 1 is wrong and 2 is correct, then I get 0,, should I choose only 2 option???
> 
> Please help I am confused


According to official PTE score guide, following is the scoring criteria for both MCMA (reading&listening) -

Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
*1 Each correct response
- 1 Each incorrect response
0 Minimum score*

So if 3 ans are correct, and you mark 2 correct and 1 wrong, you will get 1 point.


----------



## zaback21

Hope2512 said:


> Hi Zaback21 , Could you tell me about scoring criteria multiple answer of reading and listening because if I have chosen 3 option, and 1 is wrong and 2 is correct, then I get 0,, should I choose only 2 option???
> 
> Please help I am confused


sumitgupta22 has already explained it. It also depends. Some question may have 3 correct answers, some may have 2. But 2 is minimum. It could be more than 3 but never seen 4 answers, so it is usually between 2 and 3 answers. But here's a detailed explanation.



> Yes, guess two at least if you don't know. There is negative marking in MCQ but it doesn't affect other questions or sections.
> 
> You get two right/2 = 2
> You get 1 right/2=0 (1-1)
> You get none right=0
> 
> You get three right/3=3
> You get two right/3=1 (2-1)
> You get one right/3=0
> You get none right/3=0
> 
> So, if you know only one correct answer but don't know the other one in a max 2 correct possible answer question, you get zero, if you only select the correct one and for not selecting at least two !!! You still get zero for selecting a correct one and a incorrect one. There is no escape !!!
> 
> The MCQ marking system is very weird but that's how it works. Its either 0 or some marks, but never negatve and doesn't affect other MCQ or overall Reading marks.


----------



## sumitgupta22

zaback21 said:


> So, if you know only one correct answer but don't know the other one in a max 2 correct possible answer question, you get zero, if you only select the correct one and for not selecting at least two !!! You still get zero for selecting a correct one and a incorrect one. There is no escape !!!


zaback21, What is the source of this information? PTE score guide doesn't explicitly says so. AFAIK, one should get 1 mark he has chosen 1 correct option and did not answer the others.


----------



## Hope2512

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zaback21 , Could you tell me about scoring criteria multiple answer of reading and listening because if I have chosen 3 option, and 1 is wrong and 2 is correct, then I get 0,, should I choose only 2 option???
> 
> Please help I am confused
> 
> 
> 
> According to official PTE score guide, following is the scoring criteria for both MCMA (reading&listening) -
> 
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> *1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score*
> 
> So if 3 ans are correct, and you mark 2 correct and 1 wrong, you will get 1 point.
Click to expand...

Thanks ,, but correct answer always more than 3????


----------



## sumitgupta22

sumitgupta22 said:


> zaback21, What is the source of this information? PTE score guide doesn't explicitly says so. AFAIK, one should get 1 mark he has chosen 1 correct option and did not answer the others.


I take my words back. So after 3 attempts today I came to know this rule. Here is text from official PTE website -

"Read the instructions carefully. Remember that more than one option is correct in this type of multiple choice item. You will score
marks for any correct options *but you will lose score points for any incorrect options*. These include: *options that you have clicked
on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on*. If you click on all the options, because
you do not know the answer, you will lose score points. This applies to Multiple choice, choose multiple answers item types for reading
and listening. "

In my 2 attempts I just clicked 1 100% sure option


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> zaback21, What is the source of this information? PTE score guide doesn't explicitly says so. AFAIK, one should get 1 mark he has chosen 1 correct option and did not answer the others.


From


> *PTE Academic Test Tips*
> 
> *READING: Multiple choice, choose multiple answers
> *
> *Make sure you know how the task is scored
> *
> 
> Read the instructions carefully. Remember that more than one option is correct in this type of multiple choice item. You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any *incorrect options*. These include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and *options that are correct but that you have not clicked on*. If you click on all the options, because you do not know the answer, you will lose score points. This applies to Multiple choice, choose multiple answers item types for reading and listening.


Edit: You already found the answers.


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> I take my words back. So after 3 attempts today I came to know this rule. Here is text from official PTE website -
> 
> "Read the instructions carefully. Remember that more than one option is correct in this type of multiple choice item. You will score
> marks for any correct options *but you will lose score points for any incorrect options*. These include: *options that you have clicked
> on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on*. If you click on all the options, because
> you do not know the answer, you will lose score points. This applies to Multiple choice, choose multiple answers item types for reading
> and listening. "
> 
> In my 2 attempts I just clicked 1 100% sure option


i remember clicking 1 option in most of the MCMA and 2 options in just one MCMA... if what you said is correct then i wonder how i got 79+ in listening and reading 

or is it that they have changed the scoring pattern considering the safe game played by candidates in past ??


----------



## zaback21

Hope2512 said:


> Thanks ,, but correct answer always more than 3????


It's multiple choice and more than 1 is right. Now more than 1 could mean infinite number of answers as it is not said how many hence I said it could be anything, but most times it is 2 and sometimes 3 and could be more so it depends on the question.


----------



## sumitgupta22

sumitgupta22 said:


> zaback21, What is the source of this information? PTE score guide doesn't explicitly says so. AFAIK, one should get 1 mark he has chosen 1 correct option and did not answer the others.





sultan_azam said:


> i remember clicking 1 option in most of the MCMA and 2 options in just one MCMA... if what you said is correct then i wonder how i got 79+ in listening and reading
> 
> or is it that they have changed the scoring pattern considering the safe game played by candidates in past ??


Sultan, The guideline that I found is dated back to 2014 - http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf

Did you score 90? If not, then I think now you know the reason why


----------



## zaback21

sultan_azam said:


> i remember clicking 1 option in most of the MCMA and 2 options in just one MCMA... if what you said is correct then i wonder how i got 79+ in listening and reading
> 
> or is it that they have changed the scoring pattern considering the safe game played by candidates in past ??





sumitgupta22 said:


> Sultan, The guideline that I found is dated back to 2014 - http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
> 
> Did you score 90? If not, then I think now you know the reason why


One can still score 90 I think despite mistakes. I have made mistakes and still scored 90, so PTE is quite lenient I think.


----------



## soshainaus

Thanks! That's what I do. I try to take some notes but I am not getting the answers correct all the time. Sometimes I do get them right. I ask as I cannot afford to lose marks as I need 79+ in all. So looking to minimize all errors in some systematic way.

BTW... you have got excellent score and seems you got everything done pretty quickly and got invitation as well. Congratulations!!




ImSangram said:


> I am extremely sorry. I somehow got confused.
> 
> For highlight correct summary, the most of important thing is to get notes.
> 
> 1. Most of the time, summaries are humongous, (3-4 ) lines so don't try to read the options when the audio is played. You will miss key points.
> 
> 2. Try to take notes in brief. It is important that you try to note everything in 2 mins . Use arrows, shapes, tabular form to or any short handwriting which will help you to note in efficeint way.
> 
> 3. Make sure your handwriting is readable as sometimes it could be difficult to read what you have written in hurry.
> 
> 4. There are 2 types of summaries. The first type will have lot of points/data so taking notes is important. Second will not have a complex data but will have a particualr gist which you should understand. Then you can easily answer the question.
> 
> 5. If the options are smaller, you can try to go through them all before the audio starts. It helps you in PIN pointing the answer.
> 
> 6. Keep eyes closed helps you to concentrate.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

I thought taking some notes should avoid the confusion and will make it easy to rule out the similar looking options. Sometimes the recordings are longer and it is difficult to track exactly making it difficult to match with correct summary because some of them look very similar.

Let me try this way as well.

Thanks!



zaback21 said:


> Forget about options but concentrate on what is being said. While you try write keywords or eliminate options, you may lose focus on what is being said. Try listen and think what is being said and choose the best answer.


----------



## soshainaus

Hi Experts,

Another question - how important it is to say "conclusion" in retell lecture and also write a "conclusion" in summarize spoken text? Someone told me it is very important. I am finding trouble with this as I run out of time in re-tell lecture and exceed word limit in summarize spoken text if I try to include conclusion.
I know it is important for describe image but how important is it in other two sections.

Thanks!


----------



## zaback21

soshainaus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Another question - how important it is to say "conclusion" in retell lecture and also write a "conclusion" in summarize spoken text? Someone told me it is very important. I am finding trouble with this as I run out of time in re-tell lecture and exceed word limit in summarize spoken text if I try to include conclusion.
> I know it is important for describe image but how important is it in other two sections.
> 
> Thanks!


Conclusion in a Describe Image is a must as Pearson says.

Conclusion in a Retell Lecture depends. If it gives conclusion, then say it or just finish as it is. It's not mandatory, you don't have to make up one that doesn't exist. You can say the last line as : In the end end he thought/Finally he thinks/overall he feels/He feels that/ and so on. Same goes for Summarise Spoken Text.


----------



## mrIgor

Hello guys, 

just wanted to pass along that SMASH PTE from Youtube has many interesting re-tell lectures! :jaw:


----------



## soshainaus

zaback21 said:


> Conclusion in a Describe Image is a must as Pearson says.
> 
> Conclusion in a Retell Lecture depends. If it gives conclusion, then say it or just finish as it is. It's not mandatory, you don't have to make up one that doesn't exist. You can say the last line as : In the end end he thought/Finally he thinks/overall he feels/He feels that/ and so on. Same goes for Summarise Spoken Text.


Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> Sultan, The guideline that I found is dated back to 2014 - http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
> 
> Did you score 90? If not, then I think now you know the reason why


hah... 

PTE scoring is unbelievable, in 2015 we saw a guy with 20 in spelling and 89 in writing


----------



## Darshana

Guys, got an email saying result is available. But result document is blank and says technical problems prevent from displaying results. Is this common? How can this be corrected? Did call and email them... No remedy so far


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey Guys,
I took the mock test B yesterday and the results are, disappointing . I was of the impression that test B is easier but my scores are worse in it. Here is the summary:

Test A:
L83, R66, S64, W78
Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 66, Pronunciation 62, Spelling	55, Vocabulary	72, Written Discourse 47

Test B:
L77, R63, S50, W79	
Grammar 82, Oral Fluency 53, Pronunciation 30, Spelling 60, Vocabulary 68, Written Discourse 90

Looking at this, I improved a lot in written discourse and grammar, but my spelling and vocabulary went down. I think I made extra effort to use more unique words in essays and summary, and also took a lot of care for spellings. Also I was very conscious while speaking and may be that has to do with the low score in oral fluency and pronunciation.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

sidneysaad said:


> Also I was very conscious while speaking and may be that has to do with the low score in oral fluency and pronunciation.


I too took Mock Test A and was speaking a little slower than my natural pace, giving more importance to intonations. Got a very bad score for speaking, it was 57.

Last time when I took both Mock Test A & B, I spoke at my natural pace and got 71 & 72 in speaking.

Guess we sound artificial ?


----------



## zaback21

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> I took the mock test B yesterday and the results are, disappointing . I was of the impression that test B is easier but my scores are worse in it. Here is the summary:
> 
> Test A:
> L83, R66, S64, W78
> Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 66, Pronunciation 62, Spelling	55, Vocabulary	72, Written Discourse 47
> 
> Test B:
> L77, R63, S50, W79
> Grammar 82, Oral Fluency 53, Pronunciation 30, Spelling 60, Vocabulary 68, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Looking at this, I improved a lot in written discourse and grammar, but my spelling and vocabulary went down. I think I made extra effort to use more unique words in essays and summary, and also took a lot of care for spellings. Also I was very conscious while speaking and may be that has to do with the low score in oral fluency and pronunciation.



I never use any special word and just use the word from the passage. I think this helps as then computer can see I wrote/said something about the passage and in both times I got 90 in Writing and 79+ in Listening . And for Essay, you can just memorise them - I never practice them. There are 25-30 essays that always comes in some form or way.


----------



## Queenie9072

zaback21 said:


> Your MA in Nursing will get 15 points, it has to be related I think. In any case, you seems to have enough. You will find out how much you have and how much you will need once you do the assessment. For now, if you have done MA in Nursing, then you will have enough to get 60 minimum.
> 
> Have you graduated in nursing ? Then start the assessment asap. In a month or two once you get your assessment letter, then you can decide if you have enough.


No I havent. I'll finish the course by November. But I want to start early to gather all required documents before too late. I've seen quite many friends of mine struggling to meet the English requirement, hence couldnt lodge for their PR application. Thanks zaback again for your advice, much appreciated!!!


----------



## zaback21

Queenie9072 said:


> No I havent. I'll finish the course by November. But I want to start early to gather all required documents before too late. I've seen quite many friends of mine struggling to meet the English requirement, hence couldnt lodge for their PR application. Thanks zaback again for your advice, much appreciated!!!


For now, 10 English points seems fine. And Nursing is not going to go pro rata maybe never, so 60 points will be good given it remains in SOL and it will be considering the lack of nurse in Australia and demands for them. Good luck !


----------



## BinSAlah123

sanjeevneo said:


> I have the actual Test on Tuesday. Need 79+
> 
> what can I do to improve my score? TEST B was after a weeks' worth of preparation.
> I made more mistakes in Test A than in Test B.
> 
> TEST A
> Overall Score: 74
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 72
> Speaking 76
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> TEST B
> Overall Score: 67
> 
> Listening 71
> Reading 62
> Speaking 70
> Writing 67
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 48
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 22
> Vocabulary 68
> Written Discourse 75



Hi, all from where you practice before the real test.

can you send me a link so I can practice the official website is too expensive 60$


----------



## sidneysaad

zaback21 said:


> I never use any special word and just use the word from the passage. I think this helps as then computer can see I wrote/said something about the passage and in both times I got 90 in Writing and 79+ in Listening . And for Essay, you can just memorise them - I never practice them. There are 25-30 essays that always comes in some form or way.


That is a good tip, Although i only tried to use new words in summary and the essay. My main concern is Speaking, I spoke with more pause and less umm, ahem etc. But i guess my volume was low and i might've been sitting with some background noise. Did it effect the score alot?


----------



## zaback21

sidneysaad said:


> That is a good tip, Although i only tried to use new words in summary and the essay. My main concern is Speaking, I spoke with more pause and less umm, ahem etc. But i guess my volume was low and i might've been sitting with some background noise. Did it effect the score alot?


These tips will help you : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## EraySa

Mr Optimist said:


> I received an email from PTE that my score report is available and I immediately downloaded the report. However, when I download the report it is all empty and even photograph is not displayed... Is it normal? Does PTE take sometime to make report available after sending out emails?


This happened to me once, I sent an email and they corrected the score report.


----------



## Darshana

EraySa said:


> Mr Optimist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email from PTE that my score report is available and I immediately downloaded the report. However, when I download the report it is all empty and even photograph is not displayed... Is it normal? Does PTE take sometime to make report available after sending out emails?
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me once, I sent an email and they corrected the score report.
Click to expand...

Facing this right now... Mailed once, called twice.... No use... Been 14 hours


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

zaback21 said:


> I never use any special word and just use the word from the passage. I think this helps as then computer can see I wrote/said something about the passage and in both times I got 90 in Writing and 79+ in Listening . And for Essay, you can just memorise them - I never practice them. There are 25-30 essays that always comes in some form or way.


Though Summarize written text is 5 to 75 words, how many words did you write on an average?


----------



## sidneysaad

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I too took Mock Test A and was speaking a little slower than my natural pace, giving more importance to intonations. Got a very bad score for speaking, it was 57.
> 
> Last time when I took both Mock Test A & B, I spoke at my natural pace and got 71 & 72 in speaking.
> 
> Guess we sound artificial ?


I was not speaking slower, but i was trying to be more attentive to stress words and etc. Guess my pronunciation was not great. I think we might need to be original while speaking.


----------



## sidneysaad

Guys, I am thinking to attempt another mock test from the PTE. It costs 35$ for a single test. Would it help me or should i just concentrate on the weak part and prepare, while hoping for the best? My actual test is on 3rd April in Dubai.


----------



## shariq123

sidneysaad said:


> Guys, I am thinking to attempt another mock test from the PTE. It costs 35$ for a single test. Would it help me or should i just concentrate on the weak part and prepare, while hoping for the best? My actual test is on 3rd April in Dubai.



I would suggest that you register on this site and take 2 practice tests here. The tests are of similar quality as the official PTE exam. However, if you want to get your scores, you'll need to get them evaluated. The evaluations costs only $16/exam so even if you get 2 exams evaluated, you'll still save some money than buying the official PTE exam. 

https://www.practicepte.com/


----------



## zaback21

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Though Summarize written text is 5 to 75 words, how many words did you write on an average?


I always write close to 70 words in both Summarise Written Text and Summarise Spoken text. This way, the more you write, the more points you can give.


----------



## zaback21

sidneysaad said:


> Guys, I am thinking to attempt another mock test from the PTE. It costs 35$ for a single test. Would it help me or should i just concentrate on the weak part and prepare, while hoping for the best? My actual test is on 3rd April in Dubai.


Yes, take only Test A. It's definitely worth it. This way you will know which section requires improving. You may not get your desired Speaking Score due to your computer mic, but the rest are very similar to what you will get in actual test, probably a little more than the Test A, as Test A is slightly harder than actual test.


----------



## Mr Optimist

Darshana said:


> Facing this right now... Mailed once, called twice.... No use... Been 14 hours


You should get it within 24 hours


----------



## ImSangram

soshainaus said:


> Thanks! That's what I do. I try to take some notes but I am not getting the answers correct all the time. Sometimes I do get them right. I ask as I cannot afford to lose marks as I need 79+ in all. So looking to minimize all errors in some systematic way.
> 
> BTW... you have got excellent score and seems you got everything done pretty quickly and got invitation as well. Congratulations!!


Thanks ! Just started everything at the right time. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## leo9867

*short answer question*

Hi Guys

I gave my mock test B today and got these short answer questions, which i was confused abt??

Q1. Can a painting from a contemporary artist be considered as primary or secondary source of information??

Wells paintings are normally considered as primary but i heard the word contemporary and answered secondary....read the internet....it confused me...can anyone help

Q2. what is the sense that can perceive tarnsparency, opaqeness, colours, etc

Ans....i answered eye....wud the answer be 'sense of vision' or sense of sight

Dose any one have the fresh list of short answer questions...thansk


----------



## Panda112

It's definitely Primary source for the first question. I gave the same answer too.

The second answer would be vision, although I said sight.

And, in the exam, is it OK to correct our answers in answer short question?? "Practice Test plus" suggests to correct and click next but I want to be sure....



leo9867 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I gave my mock test B today and got these short answer questions, which i was confused abt??
> 
> Q1. Can a painting from a contemporary artist be considered as primary or secondary source of information??
> 
> Wells paintings are normally considered as primary but i heard the word contemporary and answered secondary....read the internet....it confused me...can anyone help
> 
> Q2. what is the sense that can perceive tarnsparency, opaqeness, colours, etc
> 
> Ans....i answered eye....wud the answer be 'sense of vision' or sense of sight
> 
> Dose any one have the fresh list of short answer questions...thansk


----------



## gaps.jaini

*Confused for Negative Marking for Multiple Choice Multiple Answers*

Hey Sumit - link which you have provided in your previous response is opening a pdf which dates back to 2011 not 2014. 

I am totally confused now as I don't see a newer version of PTE Tips on Pearson website. Score guide is available which doesn't mention about getting -ve for not choosing a correct answer though.


----------



## leo9867

thanks Panda112, but I am not clear about correcting the answer, so if I first said 'primary' and then after 1 sec i said 'secondary'.....what wud be considered???


----------



## leo9867

Panda112 said:


> It's definitely Primary source for the first question. I gave the same answer too.
> 
> The second answer would be vision, although I said sight.
> 
> And, in the exam, is it OK to correct our answers in answer short question?? "Practice Test plus" suggests to correct and click next but I want to be sure....



thanks Panda112, but I am not clear about correcting the answer, so if I first said 'primary' and then after 1 sec i said 'secondary'.....what wud be considered???

In worst case, if i have answered wrong, i have any ways screwed up, so y not take a chance by rectifying answer....if i am lucky i may score...otherwise anyways i am screwed up.....Do u agrre?


----------



## leo9867

gaps.jaini said:


> Hey Sumit - link which you have provided in your previous response is opening a pdf which dates back to 2011 not 2014.
> 
> I am totally confused now as I don't see a newer version of PTE Tips on Pearson website. Score guide is available which doesn't mention about getting -ve for not choosing a correct answer though.


it is simple....
suppose if there are 3 right answers to one MCMA then

u get 3/3 if all 3 correct
u get 1/3 if 2 correct
u get 0/3 if 1 correct
u get 0/3 if 0 correct
u get 0/3 if u did nt attempt


----------



## gaps.jaini

Agree. 

But what I am asking is - if there are 3 answers and I just choose 1 answer (to avoid -ve for choosing incorrect ones) and click Next.

Will I get 1 for my 1 correct answer? Or I will lose 1 also because I will get -1 and -1 for not choosing 2 correct answers?

Hope I could put my question properly.


----------



## Panda112

Thats definitely the way to go then, what I'll do from now on...

PTE score guide confirms - the subskills tested in answer short question are........."Identifying the topic, theme or main ideas; understanding academic vocabulary; inferring the meaning of unfamiliar words". So definitely no marks for fluency which means correcting is allowed




leo9867 said:


> thanks Panda112, but I am not clear about correcting the answer, so if I first said 'primary' and then after 1 sec i said 'secondary'.....what wud be considered???
> 
> In worst case, if i have answered wrong, i have any ways screwed up, so y not take a chance by rectifying answer....if i am lucky i may score...otherwise anyways i am screwed up.....Do u agrre?


----------



## jerome123

*Reading skills*

Hi guys, i'm new in the forum. i just want to ask how to improve in reading section? it's my main problem and i'm having hard time to score in reading. thanks to all


----------



## aminn_524

Hi guys, 

4 months ago, I submitted my EOI for subclass 190, claiming for 55 point (+5 Sponsorship, to be invited) , now I got 79 in PTE and my overall score is 65, so I going to submit subclass 189 also, my question is can I create a new EOI for 189? or I have to include it in my previous EOI together with 190?


----------



## Mr Optimist

jerome123 said:


> Hi guys, i'm new in the forum. i just want to ask how to improve in reading section? it's my main problem and i'm having hard time to score in reading. thanks to all


Read loads of good material. Newspapers, editorials, books etc. Practice with different tests. Not just PTE but IELTS, GMAT, GRE etc... Now, this is a general advice.

If there is any particular aspect of Reading you're finding difficulty in, you might like to elaborate on that. For eg. Is it re-ordering section where you are facing difficulty or some other section. Then people who had similar challenges can help you out.

I feel the toughest part in PTE-A Reading is summarize written text in one sentence. It will be quite a task for non-native English speakers. I suggest you search YouTube too for help. There are lots of helpful videos. I particularly found videos from "navjot brar" very helpful. I'm not completely sure of how much it will affect Reading score though. It certainly carries lot of weight for Writing as few people mentioned in this thread.

Another aspect of reading which I found quite intriguing is fill in the blanks. I'm not sure if the grammar followed in PTE is English or Australian English. It was pretty annoying to read without proper grammar and punctuation and fill the blanks. But, if you read a lot and have good vocabulary, you should be able to sail through.


----------



## eashwar

*PTE Results*

Hi Friends, 

Got my PTE score yesterday, 
S-80
R-69
W-68
L-73

Planning to enroll again to get 79+ in each module.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidneysaad

eashwar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my PTE score yesterday,
> S-80
> R-69
> W-68
> L-73
> 
> Planning to enroll again to get 79+ in each module.:fingerscrossed:


Best of luck for the re-test. You've got a good speaking score, can you share some tips here to get good score in speaking section?


----------



## Fazil3

How long does it usually take to get the score card after completing the mock test A or B?


----------



## sidneysaad

Fazil3 said:


> How long does it usually take to get the score card after completing the mock test A or B?


I got both of my mock test results with-in 24 hours, I think it doesn't take more than 48 hours.


----------



## eashwar

Fazil3 said:


> How long does it usually take to get the score card after completing the mock test A or B?



I got my score within 30 minutes for both the Mock test.


----------



## kinnu369

eashwar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my PTE score yesterday,
> S-80
> R-69
> W-68
> L-73
> 
> Planning to enroll again to get 79+ in each module.:fingerscrossed:


Good spirit... All the very best 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar

sidneysaad said:


> Best of luck for the re-test. You've got a good speaking score, can you share some tips here to get good score in speaking section?


Thanks Mate, I followed the below strategies:

1. 1-2 hours of listening various interviews, podcasts, lecture in youtube, bbc.
2. Practiced minimum 5 graphs per day 
3. Used google dictator software to check my pronunciation. 
4. Speak myself and with my family members in english whenever possible. 
5. Record my own voice in different rate of speech and assess whether google dictator can recognize my words. 

Let me know if you need anything. All the best for your preparation.


----------



## eashwar

kinnu369 said:


> Good spirit... All the very best
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

sidneysaad said:


> I was not speaking slower, but i was trying to be more attentive to stress words and etc. Guess my pronunciation was not great. I think we might need to be original while speaking.


I did my mock test B today and scored exactly 70 in speaking. Not a good thing but far better than scoring 56.

Having speech impairment is really knocking my score down!

One thing I have realized is, speaking at natural pace than trying to be precise is the way to go. Also I did realize that my intonation was bad, but I did gave pauses at comma and full stops. Pronunciation took a hit though!.


----------



## sidneysaad

eashwar said:


> Thanks Mate, I followed the below strategies:
> 
> 1. 1-2 hours of listening various interviews, podcasts, lecture in youtube, bbc.
> 2. Practiced minimum 5 graphs per day
> 3. Used google dictator software to check my pronunciation.
> 4. Speak myself and with my family members in english whenever possible.
> 5. Record my own voice in different rate of speech and assess whether google dictator can recognize my words.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything. All the best for your preparation.


Great tips. Thanks a lot and let's hope we all achieve our desired result.


----------



## ju9863

Hey, experts help me plz.
I got my result on PTE today and I got my scores L/R/S/W 90/77/90/90....
and It was my third shot and I always got over 80 in reading even in a situation where other parts not 90 points. 

I think I did pretty well in the actual reading tasks and I got all 90 points at parts that are correlated with reading part which are read aloud, summarize written texts and other listening questions. So do you guy suggest that I have to go for re-scoring or not?

plz help me on this asap.

thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

ju9863 said:


> Hey, experts help me plz.
> I got my result on PTE today and I got my scores L/R/S/W 90/77/90/90....
> and It was my third shot and I always got over 80 in reading even in a situation where other parts not 90 points.
> 
> I think I did pretty well in the actual reading tasks and I got all 90 points at parts that are correlated with reading part which are read aloud, summarize written texts and other listening questions. So do you guy suggest that I have to go for re-scoring or not?
> 
> plz help me on this asap.
> 
> thanks


I feel bad for you. I also had similar situation. Unfortunately re-scoring is allowed only in open ended tasks i.e. Speaking and writing. Even there, people suggested its waste of money and time. Its better to book another appointment.


----------



## ju9863

sumitgupta22 said:


> I feel bad for you. I also had similar situation. Unfortunately re-scoring is allowed only in open ended tasks i.e. Speaking and writing. Even there, people suggested its waste of money and time. Its better to book another appointment.


But I just want to know that if the speaking and writing parts are rescored, then some parts of speaking and writing (realoud and summary written text and so on) are correlated with the reading score, then there is a hope that the reading score will be affected?

Is that possible?


----------



## sumitgupta22

ju9863 said:


> But I just want to know that if the speaking and writing parts are rescored, then some parts of speaking and writing (realoud and summary written text and so on) are correlated with the reading score, then there is a hope that the reading score will be affected?
> 
> Is that possible?


yes the open ended sections, read-a-loud and SWT can be re-checked. It will cost you half of the test fee which would be refunded back, in rare case of change in score. I have not seen anyone who's marks are changed. Generally re-checking should be done if your score is extremely low (probably due to some technical issue). Others may comment.


----------



## zaback21

gaps.jaini said:


> Agree.
> 
> But what I am asking is - if there are 3 answers and I just choose 1 answer (to avoid -ve for choosing incorrect ones) and click Next.
> 
> Will I get 1 for my 1 correct answer? Or I will lose 1 also because I will get -1 and -1 for not choosing 2 correct answers?
> 
> Hope I could put my question properly.


You get zero. If you don't choose an answer in a multiple choice, it is considered incorrect answer. So, -1 for not answering every right question and overall zero.


----------



## zaback21

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 4 months ago, I submitted my EOI for subclass 190, claiming for 55 point (+5 Sponsorship, to be invited) , now I got 79 in PTE and my overall score is 65, so I going to submit subclass 189 also, my question is can I create a new EOI for 189? or I have to include it in my previous EOI together with 190?


You don't have to create a new EOI. Just login and update. You are allowed to update as many times as you want, and you should as DIBP says so. 

In any case if you created a new one, please withdraw the old one and give someone else a chance.



> Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## gaps.jaini

zaback21 said:


> You get zero. If you don't choose an answer in a multiple choice, it is considered incorrect answer. So, -1 for not answering every right question and overall zero.


Hi zaback21 - what is the source of this rule? Because there are 2 guides on Person website.
1 - PTE Tips guide - which dates back to 2011 - this talks about the rule that you mentioned i.e. -1 for not choosing or leaving correct answer unchosen.
2 - PTE Score Guide - which dates back to 2013 or 14 - this doesn't talk about this rule at all. It says - +1 for correct, -1 for incorrect.


----------



## gaps.jaini

*Got 64 in Writing*

Hi Guys,

I appeared for PTE-A and my target was to achieve 65 in each section. I scored good in 3 except 64 in Writing.

Is there a procedure for re-checking? Should I go for it if it works?


----------



## Mr Optimist

ju9863 said:


> But I just want to know that if the speaking and writing parts are rescored, then some parts of speaking and writing (realoud and summary written text and so on) are correlated with the reading score, then there is a hope that the reading score will be affected?
> 
> Is that possible?


looking at your score it looks like you made mistakes in sections which affect only Reading score. multiple choice/reordering/fill in the blanks etc. In that case, re-scoring will not help.


----------



## zaback21

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi zaback21 - what is the source of this rule? Because there are 2 guides on Person website.
> 1 - PTE Tips guide - which dates back to 2011 - this talks about the rule that you mentioned i.e. -1 for not choosing or leaving correct answer unchosen.
> 2 - PTE Score Guide - which dates back to 2013 or 14 - this doesn't talk about this rule at all. It says - +1 for correct, -1 for incorrect.


The source is no 1.


----------



## nagica22

Dear gents,

I have already scheduled the test but due to personal reasons i cant take it as scheduled, is it possible to reschedule it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kinnu369

nagica22 said:


> Dear gents,
> 
> I have already scheduled the test but due to personal reasons i cant take it as scheduled, is it possible to reschedule it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes.. You can reschedule the test. Below are the details. 

Reschedule Policy

You may reschedule your appointment at any time. An appointment may be rescheduled to an available slot during a test

center's standard business hours. Rescheduled tests are subject to all retest policies described on www.pearsonpte.com.

The following costs apply based on when you reschedule:

If you reschedule your appointment more than 7 calendar days before the scheduled test date, you will be charged

an additional 25% of the test fee you originally paid (each time you reschedule). If you reschedule 7 calendar days or

less before the scheduled test date, you will be charged an additional test fee (the entire fee).

The rescheduling fee amount is subject to change without notice.

To reschedule your appointment, please do so as soon as possible either by visiting www.pearsonvue.com/PTE or by

telephoning Customer Service. Telephone numbers are available at www.pearsonvue.com/PTE.


Hope this helps!!!! 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex791

nagica22 said:


> Dear gents,
> 
> I have already scheduled the test but due to personal reasons i cant take it as scheduled, is it possible to reschedule it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had to reschedule mine too and didn't have any trouble doing it, as long as you warn them on time.


----------



## markymark5

Hello!

Took the PTE exam last week but wasn't able to get 79+ on all bands. Still got the 10 points though. Still, I've already booked for another exam. :|


----------



## hardi

hoto:


markymark5 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Took the PTE exam last week but wasn't able to get 79+ on all bands. Still got the 10 points though. Still, I've already booked for another exam. :|


Hi,

All the best to you for your desired result. Since I am preparing for PTE Exam, could you please let me know whether the level of PTE test is equivalent to Kenny N book??

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Diggy

Hi everyone, am about writing PTE A for the second time, what's my chances....so keen on making it 79+ buh the d tricks here are much kinda confusing


----------



## nagica22

Many thanks kinnu369 for your feedback, i really appreciate the detailed information you have provided.



kinnu369 said:


> Yes.. You can reschedule the test. Below are the details.
> 
> Reschedule Policy
> 
> You may reschedule your appointment at any time. An appointment may be rescheduled to an available slot during a test
> 
> center's standard business hours. Rescheduled tests are subject to all retest policies described on PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places.
> 
> The following costs apply based on when you reschedule:
> 
> If you reschedule your appointment more than 7 calendar days before the scheduled test date, you will be charged
> 
> an additional 25% of the test fee you originally paid (each time you reschedule). If you reschedule 7 calendar days or
> 
> less before the scheduled test date, you will be charged an additional test fee (the entire fee).
> 
> The rescheduling fee amount is subject to change without notice.
> 
> To reschedule your appointment, please do so as soon as possible either by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE or by
> 
> telephoning Customer Service. Telephone numbers are available at Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagica22

Thanks a lot Alex791 for your feedback. I will proceed for reschedule.



Alex791 said:


> I had to reschedule mine too and didn't have any trouble doing it, as long as you warn them on time.


----------



## markymark5

hardi said:


> hoto:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> All the best to you for your desired result. Since I am preparing for PTE Exam, could you please let me know whether the level of PTE test is equivalent to Kenny N book??
> 
> Regards
> Hardi



Not sure about that book. I've purchased the Gold Kit from Pearsons for practice and mock exams and I can say that it did help but still missing the 79+ mark. If you're focusing on getting 65+, you can achieve that mark by taking it to review/study.


----------



## hardi

markymark5 said:


> Not sure about that book. I've purchased the Gold Kit from Pearsons for practice and mock exams and I can say that it did help but still missing the 79+ mark. If you're focusing on getting 65+, you can achieve that mark by taking it to review/study.


Thanks man for your response. Will try to strike the target of 79+.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Manager11

I am currently struggling to score 65+. My Mock test today, LRSW are 54,44,47,59. I am an E2lnaguage student but still cant make a reasonable score. Any body with advise and tips, please help me.


----------



## manpan18

Manager11 said:


> I am currently struggling to score 65+. My Mock test today, LRSW are 54,44,47,59. I am an E2lnaguage student but still cant make a reasonable score. Any body with advise and tips, please help me.


Advice: if your English is decent enough, stop using e2language methods and try to be natural, especially in writing. Don't stress yourself too much. Mistakes are allowed. The PTE examiner computer is lenient as long as you don't do blunders. Try it. It worked for me.


----------



## Manager11

I am very good in English language but finding it hard in this exam. I have taken the exam and scored almost the same as the mock test. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## zaback21

Manager11 said:


> I am currently struggling to score 65+. My Mock test today, LRSW are 54,44,47,59. I am an E2lnaguage student but still cant make a reasonable score. Any body with advise and tips, please help me.


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey Guys, So i took Test B of the Gold kit of another friend whose account was not used. I got the following scores. Below is the compilation of the mock Test A, mock Test B, and Mock test B taken again.

Listening--83	77	90
Reading---66	63	61
Speaking--64	50	72
Writing----78	79	75

Enabling Skills 
Grammar----------67 82	90
Oral Fluency-------66	53	68
Pronunciation------62	30	50
Spelling-----------55	60	60
Vocabulary--------72	68	90
Written Discourse--47	90	75


----------



## zaback21

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys, So i took Test B of the Gold kit of another friend whose account was not used. I got the following scores. Below is the compilation of the mock Test A, mock Test B, and Mock test B taken again.
> 
> Listening--83	77	90
> Reading---66	63	61
> Speaking--64	50	72
> Writing----78	79	75
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar----------67 82	90
> Oral Fluency-------66	53	68
> Pronunciation------62	30	50
> Spelling-----------55	60	60
> Vocabulary--------72	68	90
> Written Discourse--47	90	75


You may get 65+, 79+ seems very unlikely. Reading requires lots of improvement.


----------



## sidneysaad

zaback21 said:


> You may get 65+, 79+ seems very unlikely. Reading requires lots of improvement.


Well i must say, my scores in reading did degrade. I am hoping it would improve in the actual test. It's tomorrow morning, fingers crossed


----------



## sumitgupta22

sidneysaad said:


> Well i must say, my scores in reading did degrade. I am hoping it would improve in the actual test. It's tomorrow morning, fingers crossed


Anyone remember Multiple Choice, Multiple Ans QUestion in reading from MOCK Tests?


----------



## Fazil3

Has anyone used a discount code while purchasing the PTE gold preparation kit?

If there is one, could someone please share where to buy the discount code?


----------



## nishish

*Exam cleared*

Hi all,
First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.

Regards,
Nishish


----------



## hardi

nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


Hi Nishish

Congratulations for your incredible achievement. Can you please provide tips for retell lecture??
Was the level of actual PTE exam? is it similar to Kenny N book?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sidneysaad

sumitgupta22 said:


> Anyone remember Multiple Choice, Multiple Ans QUestion in reading from MOCK Tests?


One question was about a research about adult behaviors with child


----------



## sidneysaad

nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


Amazing results, best of luck for your immig and well done .. I hope all of us get our desired result. Share some tips please, anything from your general experience.


----------



## zaback21

nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


Congrats mate !


----------



## Panda112

I knew you'd nail those spellings this time... And congrats...

One query I had though, did you speak 35 sec+ in all the speaking tasks? Did you feel that it matters that you do?



nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


----------



## ushi86

Hi there,

Congrats for getting your desired score. I have been writing IELTS exam for a long time but could not score the enough so have booked PTE. How can I improve my essay writing? Did you any templates? 

Thanks in advance, and I wish you all the best for the future.

Best wishes,
Ushi


----------



## ushi86

nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


Hi there,

Congrats for getting your desired score. I have been writing IELTS exam for a long time but could not score the enough so have booked PTE. How can I improve my essay writing? Did you any templates? 

Thanks in advance, and I wish you all the best for the future.

Best wishes,
Ushi


----------



## markymark5

nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


Congrats! Any tips that you can share to improve PTE scores? Thanks!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

nishish said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I would like to thank all the forum members who have helped me a lot in my preparation for the Pte exam. I got my result recently and scored 90 in all. This forum has helped me a lot and I would love to help anyone who requires help. You can PM me and I will try to help you to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Nishish


Congratulations Nishish ! Well Deserved score :second: and wishing you all the very best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Everyone,

Finally cleared PTE, but score is kind of disappointing.

L: 77, R:81, S:67, W:77

Anyways I am hoping my work experience will compensate in ACS.

Thanks everyone for your help.

My tips, 

1. Take the morning slot.
2. If you have speaking issues, practice a lot and concentrate on fluency & pronunciation.
3. Be confident.
4. For me E2Language video's and their format helped for speaking.


----------



## Hope2512

Hi All, please tell me full stop is required in the end of essay writing,, because my 20minute was complete, and I forgot this, please tell me,,So I'LL loose my score in writing,, please help me guys..


----------



## baashaa

Hope2512 said:


> Hi All, please tell me full stop is required in the end of essay writing,, because my 20minute was complete, and I forgot this, please tell me,,So I'LL loose my score in writing,, please help me guys..


It's not a big deal, you will be fine, don't worry.


----------



## Hope2512

baashaa said:


> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, please tell me full stop is required in the end of essay writing,, because my 20minute was complete, and I forgot this, please tell me,,So I'LL loose my score in writing,, please help me guys..
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big deal, you will be fine, don't worry.
Click to expand...

Thanks baashaa,,, but I have seen in videos of pte,,they were mentioning " start with capital & end with . " that why m asking,, but I written approximately 230 words with Rich Vocabulary.. now I just hope without applying full stop they will not treat my essay as incomplete. "Cross my fingers"


----------



## Fazil3

Hi Imsangram,

I am having some difficulty in scoring 79+ in writing, so could you please share your sample answers from your practice for Summarize spoken, summarize written text and essay writing.

Can you please copy all your samples into a single word file and attach here.
It will be really help for many others too.





ImSangram said:


> I am extremely sorry. I somehow got confused.
> 
> For highlight correct summary, the most of important thing is to get notes.
> 
> 1. Most of the time, summaries are humongous, (3-4 ) lines so don't try to read the options when the audio is played. You will miss key points.
> 
> 2. Try to take notes in brief. It is important that you try to note everything in 2 mins . Use arrows, shapes, tabular form to or any short handwriting which will help you to note in efficeint way.
> 
> 3. Make sure your handwriting is readable as sometimes it could be difficult to read what you have written in hurry.
> 
> 4. There are 2 types of summaries. The first type will have lot of points/data so taking notes is important. Second will not have a complex data but will have a particualr gist which you should understand. Then you can easily answer the question.
> 
> 5. If the options are smaller, you can try to go through them all before the audio starts. It helps you in PIN pointing the answer.
> 
> 6. Keep eyes closed helps you to concentrate.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3

Hi Sumit,

Could you please share your enabling skills score for all your 3 PTE attempts. I wondering what is that stopping you from getting a 79+ in writing



sumitgupta22 said:


> According to official PTE score guide, following is the scoring criteria for both MCMA (reading&listening) -
> 
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> *1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score*
> 
> So if 3 ans are correct, and you mark 2 correct and 1 wrong, you will get 1 point.


----------



## nishish

*Writing help*



ushi86 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Congrats for getting your desired score. I have been writing IELTS exam for a long time but could not score the enough so have booked PTE. How can I improve my essay writing? Did you any templates?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and I wish you all the best for the future.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Ushi


Hi mate,
Thanks. 
In Pte generally, the essays are repeated from a group of 35-40 essays. You have to read them so that you have enough points on a particular topic. I used a template for essay. I will mail it to you. PM me your email id. Also, take care of summarise written text and summarise spoken text as they contribute significantly to you writing score. Check your spellings as well. Try to make no spelling errors when you write. I hope this helps. All the best for your exam.


----------



## Fazil3

Hi Sidneysaad,

What is that you changed to improve your written discourse from 47 to whooping 90?




sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> I took the mock test B yesterday and the results are, disappointing . I was of the impression that test B is easier but my scores are worse in it. Here is the summary:
> 
> Test A:
> L83, R66, S64, W78
> Grammar 67, Oral Fluency 66, Pronunciation 62, Spelling	55, Vocabulary	72, Written Discourse 47
> 
> Test B:
> L77, R63, S50, W79
> Grammar 82, Oral Fluency 53, Pronunciation 30, Spelling 60, Vocabulary 68, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Looking at this, I improved a lot in written discourse and grammar, but my spelling and vocabulary went down. I think I made extra effort to use more unique words in essays and summary, and also took a lot of care for spellings. Also I was very conscious while speaking and may be that has to do with the low score in oral fluency and pronunciation.


----------



## Mannath

*Invitation received...next steps*

Hi All,

I got an invitation on 28th March,2017. Could you please guide me with the further steps?

What are the documents required?

When to do PCC and Medical check?

When to do the partner functional english test?

I think there will be 60 days to apply visa. Am I correct?

Please help me with the clarifications.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invitation on 28th March,2017. Could you please guide me with the further steps?
> 
> What are the documents required?
> 
> When to do PCC and Medical check?
> 
> When to do the partner functional english test?
> 
> I think there will be 60 days to apply visa. Am I correct?
> 
> Please help me with the clarifications.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html 3rd Post


----------



## nishish

*Pte Speaking strategy*

Hi all,
I would like to share my Pte experience with you guys with the hope that it can help some of you. These strategies helped me. However, these may not help you at all. So, use them at your own will. There are three official books for Pte preparation. The official guide, pte practice plus key and the macmillan (Testbuilder). You can also refer to Navjot Brar and E2 language videos on youtube. I only used these resources. 

Pte speaking- According to me, in speaking oral fluency and pronunciation are the most important ones. Content matters, however, if you do not have enough content just try to paraphrase the same thing again but do not sacrifice oral fluency for content. Oral fluency means no false starts, no hesitation, speak in a good flow and do not correct yourself even if you make a mistake. Pronunciation is not accent. Your own accent is fine, whatever it is. Just be clear and understandable. For this, you should record yourself while practicing and then listen to your own recording. You can also use dictation.io or any other app in your phone to see if the computer understands well. 75-80% accuracy should be fine.
Also, practice from the official books and compare your answers with the sample answers to see where you are lagging.

Read aloud- In this section, I carefully heard the official answers to see at what flow they are speaking and how they are stressing at particular words. I would advise the same to everyone. Take a small pause at a comma and a little long pause at a full stop.

Repeat sentence- This was not a typical section for me as I can remember the words that are spoken for a short time. I would say just concentrate hard in this section. Listening to English content regularly, like BBC or CNN can also help. I did this.

Describe image- Many of us face problems in this section. I found it problematic too. But using a certain structure helped me in the exam. I have notes for this section. You can PM me and I will mail them to you. A general structure would be to speak 4-5 sentences. 
1. Introduction- This graph is about "Topic".
2. Maximum
3. Minimum
4. Conclusion- Overall, the graph shows this
Try to speak for about 37-38 seconds in this section.

Retell lecture- This is another section which is a little problematic. In this section, try to write points using a flow diagram or arrows. This will help you when you speak as you will know what comes after what. Again, try to speak for around 37-38 seconds in this section.

I hope these tips help you all in speaking section.


----------



## Hope2512

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invitation on 28th March,2017. Could you please guide me with the further steps?
> 
> What are the documents required?
> 
> When to do PCC and Medical check?
> 
> When to do the partner functional english test?
> 
> I think there will be 60 days to apply visa. Am I correct?
> 
> Please help me with the clarifications.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


Congrats Mannath,,??

What was your total points..Share your experience with us.. and how much time took EOI & State Invitation


----------



## nishish

*Pte writing strategy*

Pte Writing- In writing take special care of your spellings. Try to make no spelling error as it may bring down your score significantly. For this, practice on notepad and then check your answers by using Ms Word. You can also use Grammarly.com. This site helps you with silly grammar and spelling errors. I used it. Everyone who is troubled with vocabulary, I think Pte does not require very hi-fi vocabulary. I didn't use many good words but was still able to get 90. I have got a good structure for writing an essay. It would help you in getting high written discourse marks. You can PM me and I will send it to you.

Summarise written text- In this section, I just use to write about one idea which according to me was the most important one. Be grammatically correct. Write in only one sentence. I used to write about 30-40 words in this section.

Essay- In Pte, the essays are generally repeated from a list of 35-40 essay. You can find that list in this forum itself so that you have enough points on any topic that may come. Try to complete the essay in 16-17 mins and use the remaining time to see any grammar, punctuation or spelling errors. Keep the word count around 230-250.


----------



## anurag_aus

*PTA Exam Voucher*

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest from where we can buy voucher for exam and if any discount we can get.


----------



## nishish

*Pte Reading and Listening strategy*

Pte Reading-
There are generally no strategies for reading section. I read a newspaper every day for a month to improve my reading. Reading can be improved with practice if you have time. Try to read the editorial column of a good newspaper to improve reading. There is a small strategy that I followed for re-order paragraphs. I tried to find the pairs first and then reorder the whole paragraph. 

Pte Listening- Try to listen to a good English news channel for about an hour daily, like BBC or CNN. It will help you in Listening section. In summarise spoken text, try to write your answer in 7-8 mins and use the remaining time to see that there is no grammar or spelling error. 

I hope these tips are of some help to all of you. All the best for the exam.


----------



## soshainaus

Hi,

Is it worth buying the GOLD kit from ptepractice.com or buying one of the version1 or version2 tests enough? I will be taking the exam on 17th April, so have about 13 days before that now.

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it worth buying the GOLD kit from ptepractice.com or buying one of the version1 or version2 tests enough? I will be taking the exam on 17th April, so have about 13 days before that now.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


Only buy Test A. Test B is easier than actual exam and hence not worth it. You can get most of the materials from youtube, so no point buying practice test kit either unless you don't mind $4 and hence get the $39.99 kit.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Could you please share your enabling skills score for all your 3 PTE attempts. I wondering what is that stopping you from getting a 79+ in writing


Grammar Oral Fluency Pronunciation Spelling Vocabulary WD

84 77 65 65 69 90

69 83 71 78 80 80

74 73 61 76 90 54


----------



## sumitgupta22

Does anyone remember the MultipleChoiceMultipleAns questions from Mock tests? I think I got one in real test, but cant remember ...


----------



## soshainaus

Test A means version 1? On the website, they mention version 1 and version 2, not test A and test B.



zaback21 said:


> Only buy Test A. Test B is easier than actual exam and hence not worth it. You can get most of the materials from youtube, so no point buying practice test kit either unless you don't mind $4 and hence get the $39.99 kit.


----------



## zaback21

soshainaus said:


> Test A means version 1? On the website, they mention version 1 and version 2, not test A and test B.


Yes, version 1.


----------



## Mannath

Thank you Hope2512,

My total points are 65.
I have lodged EOI on March 1,2017 and got the invitation on March 28,2017.



Hope2512 said:


> Congrats Mannath,,??
> 
> What was your total points..Share your experience with us.. and how much time took EOI & State Invitation


----------



## Hope2512

Mannath said:


> Thank you Hope2512,
> 
> My total points are 65.
> I have lodged EOI on March 1,2017 and got the invitation on March 28,2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mannath,,??
> 
> What was your total points..Share your experience with us.. and how much time took EOI & State Invitation
Click to expand...

Oh That's great?

In which profile and state,, and what's your pte score


----------



## ajmax

hii there,

Could you provide me some tips for scoring more than 79 in all sections in pte. I am new to this forum.


----------



## zaback21

ajmax said:


> hii there,
> 
> Could you provide me some tips for scoring more than 79 in all sections in pte. I am new to this forum.


This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Fazil3

I couldn't make out a pattern for your writing score



sumitgupta22 said:


> Grammar Oral Fluency Pronunciation Spelling Vocabulary WD
> 
> 84 77 65 65 69 90
> 
> 69 83 71 78 80 80
> 
> 74 73 61 76 90 54


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Grammar Oral Fluency Pronunciation Spelling Vocabulary WD
> 
> 84 77 65 65 69 90
> 
> 69 83 71 78 80 80
> 
> 74 73 61 76 90 54





Fazil3 said:


> I couldn't make out a pattern for your writing score


You can't cos what most people forget is PTE is not IELTS. Essay mark is not worth in PTE as it is in ILETS. So, he may have WD mark of 90 and 50 in Writing. I have seen one 46 in Writing and WD of 90.


> Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.
> 
> Most people worry too much about Essay but PTE is not IELTS ! Most of the Writing marks are in Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and Write From Dictation in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and Fill In The Blanks in Listening and Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.


----------



## ushi86

nishish said:


> Pte Reading-
> There are generally no strategies for reading section. I read a newspaper every day for a month to improve my reading. Reading can be improved with practice if you have time. Try to read the editorial column of a good newspaper to improve reading. There is a small strategy that I followed for re-order paragraphs. I tried to find the pairs first and then reorder the whole paragraph.
> 
> Pte Listening- Try to listen to a good English news channel for about an hour daily, like BBC or CNN. It will help you in Listening section. In summarise spoken text, try to write your answer in 7-8 mins and use the remaining time to see that there is no grammar or spelling error.
> 
> I hope these tips are of some help to all of you. All the best for the exam.


Thanks. I have sent a PM with my email address. Cheers


----------



## hdp9star

Hello all,
I finished my exam yesterday and waiting for the results. I made some mistake in speaking but I believe I secure the required marks which is 65.
I would say the all sections but reading are at the level of official Pte academic test book. So as others also advised before, don't stress yourself too much, as it results in fatigue and stress, means affect your performance.
Retell lecture was little hard, one lecture was the hardest, but they gave picture with it and luckily the picture covers the all points. So I just followed it and Voila.

Writing section, one summary was little tough but I managed. I got two essays, but I managed to finished it even my typing speed is not so good. The topics was easy though, or I prepared well  . I found it easy because I know that my typing speed is not good and one thing that I need to keep in mind was no matter what topic I get, I need to write without stop to think in between. 
Reading, the starting questions, of drag and drop fill in the blanks, was really tough and spend too much time to think at first. But I got rewarded later, the reorder paragraphs and multiple choice was easy. So even if you got hard question initially, don't worry, you will be got little easy ones later, so no panic.
Listening, was easy for me, but don't loose your concentration, as one or two recordings would be with that background noisy noise, for the distraction I guess.

Overall, I worried too much before the exam, but it went well at the end. I would tell the test takers, the official book would be the benchmark for the test, at least for me.
Finger cross for the results.


----------



## hardi

*Suggestion Please*

Hi Guys,

This is my score of Mock Test A - PTE:-

L/R/S/W --- 63/60/58/66.

Please let me know, is it possible to cross 65+ in PTE? I am afraid the pronunciation score is very low 39. Can you please provide me quick tips to improve.

I have started my preparation one week ago and have schedule my test this weekend.


Thanks in advance
Regards
Hardi


----------



## biggy85

hardi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my score of Mock Test A - PTE:-
> 
> L/R/S/W --- 63/60/58/66.
> 
> Please let me know, is it possible to cross 65+ in PTE? I am afraid the pronunciation score is very low 39. Can you please provide me quick tips to improve.
> 
> I have started my preparation one week ago and have schedule my test this weekend.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Hardi


Yes you can get 65+. You are pretty close. Practice speaking as much as you can. If a word is complex for you to pronounce, go a bit slow. Better not to mess up by speaking fast. Keep practicing. Just try to remain calm during the exam. All the best. You can do it. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

biggy85 said:


> Yes you can get 65+. You are pretty close. Practice speaking as much as you can. If a word is complex for you to pronounce, go a bit slow. Better not to mess up by speaking fast. Keep practicing. Just try to remain calm during the exam. All the best. You can do it.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks biggy85. I hope to turn around since there is not much time left. I have taken two weeks off from office to target this exam. 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

hardi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my score of Mock Test A - PTE:-
> 
> L/R/S/W --- 63/60/58/66.
> 
> Please let me know, is it possible to cross 65+ in PTE? I am afraid the pronunciation score is very low 39. Can you please provide me quick tips to improve.
> 
> I have started my preparation one week ago and have schedule my test this weekend.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Hardi


If you have difficulty in both pronunciation and fluency, try to concentrate on fluency.
For me maintaining fluency and little bit of content worked out. Pronunciation seems to be little harder. In my case I have a tongue problem so it's difficult, but I scored it.

End of the day, your speech is validated and certainly not the entire content is expected to be there. Alt east I had a habit of trying to explain everything in the image or lecture, but that is not required, just part of the relevant content is required.

Combination of fluency and pronunciation goes into speaking score.


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my score of Mock Test A - PTE:-
> 
> L/R/S/W --- 63/60/58/66.
> 
> Please let me know, is it possible to cross 65+ in PTE? I am afraid the pronunciation score is very low 39. Can you please provide me quick tips to improve.
> 
> I have started my preparation one week ago and have schedule my test this weekend.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Hardi



This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## cachandra

This is my first post. I cleared PTE with 65+ in all sections. I will start my process now.


----------



## Dkaur

Hi can anyone explain the sunrise and sunset graph.. 
thank u


----------



## zaback21

Dkaur said:


> Hi can anyone explain the sunrise and sunset graph..
> thank u


You need to take a picture of the whole graph. Y-axis is missing. Anyway,

_The graph shows the sunrise and sunset time of XXX place from 21 Jan 2011 (can't see) to 21 Jan 2012.

The sunrise hit the earliest time in June 2011 and consequently sunset also hits the latest time in June 2011.

The sunrise hit the latest time in Jan 2011 and consequently sunset also hits the earliest time in June 2011.

During the summer time of March to October, sunrise time is usually earlier and sunset is usually late. 

In conclusion, day time is longer in summer and shorter in winter._


----------



## Dkaur

zaback21 said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can anyone explain the sunrise and sunset graph..
> thank u
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take a picture of the whole graph. Y-axis is missing. Anyway,
> 
> _The graph shows the sunrise and sunset time of XXX place from 21 Jan 2011 (can't see) to 21 Jan 2012.
> 
> The sunrise hit the earliest time in June 2011 and consequently sunset also hits the latest time in June 2011.
> 
> The sunrise hit the latest time in Jan 2011 and consequently sunset also hits the earliest time in June 2011.
> 
> During the summer time of March to October, sunrise time is usually earlier and sunset is usually late.
> 
> In conclusion, day time is longer in summer and shorter in winter._
Click to expand...

Thank u


----------



## markymark5

Thanks! Very informative. 



zaback21 said:


> Posting it again because the old link doesn't work. Anyway, here is an answer I wrote for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> *Read and Practice:*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWMXhDY2FUS1RiWUU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Summarise is 40 words. a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.
> 
> *Divide and Conquer* - That's how you do it !
> 
> PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide
> 
> Here's a trick I used. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary.
> 
> 
> 
> Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything in 40s, and hence worry about your Flow and Pronunciation.
> 
> Template:
> 
> *Introduction: 10 s*
> 
> This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.
> 
> *2 Body points: 20s*
> 
> Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say,
> 
> 1. the maximum is this.
> 2. the minimum is this
> 
> That's just the simplest of example, you can say a variety of that.
> That's 2 points, you can also say more points if you have time.
> 
> *Conclusion: 10 s*
> 
> Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is one of the most important thing. *Official guideline say you should try give a conclusion*.
> 
> You should definitely use either *Overall *or In *conclusion *to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.
> 
> e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.
> 
> Most important: *Don't correct yourself* if you make a mistake - it's quite hard as it's our habit to do so, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking : *Yes this tip is from Pearson*. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> You write as much as you can of what said and you say as much as the speaker said - even saying the exact same thing back works - though try not to, paraphrasing is better ! Start with, " *The speaker said*" and End with a conclusion if you can, but it's not mandatory like Describe Image.
> 
> 
> 
> Try listen everything and get what the speaker is saying but also have a glance at the answers and try eliminate them if you can, if not no harm. Its the hardest section in listening so don't worry too much if 65+ is your target. Spend more on Select Missing Word and Write From Dictation and such. And yes, you have to select at least 2 or more(depending on the question-minimum select 2) else you get 0 even if you get one right !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spend time on Fill In The Blanks which are easier.
> Reading can't be taught unlike other 3 sections. It can be improved by reading good books, articles, watching good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type not the Transformers kind.
> 
> *Essay: *
> 
> Introduction
> Body Paragraph
> Conclusion
> 
> Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers
> 
> Most people worry too much about Essay but *PTE is not IELTS* ! Most of the Writing marks are in *Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test* in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and *Write From Dictation* in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in* Fill In The Blanks* in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.
> 
> 
> 
> *Describe Image:*
> 
> The introduction should be easy and smooth as there is nothing to think about it, just read it as it is, but you are still having too many pauses. You also trying to speak too fast and then 2-3 seconds pause, this is not going to help your oral fluency. By trying to speak too fast after pauses you are also losing Pronunciation mark.
> 
> Content doesn't matter, just don't stop speaking, say whatever it is in your mind even if *incorrect *and *off topic* but say it at a smooth pace with proper stress and intonation. Just think of what your cat is doing and talk about it, if you can't think of anything - though try not to, just don't stop talking !
> 
> Look at the youtube links I gave you regarding Pronunciation and Speaking. Also try to think *computer is your friend* and your speaking to it. With practice, it will come. *Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama.*
> 
> *Read Aloud:*
> 
> You speaking too fast, slow down and speak at a nice rhythm with proper intonation and pronunciation. Have a look at the links I gave you, see model answers and you will be fine.
> 
> By speaking too fast, you are stuttering. Let your *mind and mouth be in sync*. By speaking too fast, *your mouth is outpacing your mind* as it needs time to see the next word.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence:*
> 
> Say it *exactly like the speaker says* with proper pauses and stress. Yes exactly means exactly like it or try to do as much as you can.
> 
> *Retell Lecture:*
> 
> You started with " This Speaker said, um um The Speaker said the origin of ...." and you said the *same thing twice* to try to correct yourself and you lost marks. *Never correct yourself* just go on to the next word. Retell Lecture is supposed to be *easy*. You try copy down everything the speaker said and you say the exact same thing back, though try paraphrase it. Try practice *writing fast* ! And don't say ''the speaker'' again in the middle, instead use "he/she said".
> 
> *Position of Microphone: *
> 
> Try put the microphone above your nose level, I know it sounds weird but it will help you prevent breathing noise interfere which results in lower Speaking marks. I have done it, lots of people have done it and they all got 90s and similar.
> 
> *Record it:*
> 
> Record of what you said in each section and try compare that with the model answer and try improve on that. Make sure your Pronunciation is exactly like the one you saw on youtube videos and model answers.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Listening section, after Summarise Spoken Text (which has its own timing), try do the 1st few sections quickly else you will have to rush on the last few easy sections like Select Missing Word, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation and you will lose marks on your strength.
> 
> Also, Retell Lecture, Repeat Sentence and Answer Short Questions contribute to both of your Listening and Speaking marks.
> 
> *Write From Dictation:*
> 
> Make sure you definitely watch the Masters of PTE video regarding if the sentence will end with a full stop or question mark. Also, make sure you put commas, semi-colons for for appropriate pauses.
> 
> 
> 
> The exam will try to stress you out, and that's the point. If you make a mistake in one section just forget about everything that happened before and try do it your best. *Making mistakes is normal* and people got all 90 with making loads of mistakes. *PTE is not IELTS* and you are allowed to make mistakes and still get very good marks. Except Reading may be, people have made loads of mistakes and still got 90 in other 3 sections.
> 
> I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an *open mouth* instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying. Accent doesn't matter, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency does.


----------



## poojan11

*PTE Speaking*

Hi,

I gave my PTE recently and got 80+ in all modules except speaking where I got 63. I had similar scores during mock PTE exams too.
Earlier, I had given IELTS and gotten 8,8,8,7 in S/L/R/W.

The problem is i dont know what i am doing wrong in speaking. When i use any of the speech to text apps my conversion is v good. However, it doesn't translate into a good score. I always get in 60s in oral fluency and pronunciation. 

Please assist as to how i identify what i am doing wrong ?
I need 79+ in PTE.

I am also not sure whether to give PTE or IELTS in my 3rd attempt.


----------



## zaback21

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE recently and got 80+ in all modules except speaking where I got 63. I had similar scores during mock PTE exams too.
> Earlier, I had given IELTS and gotten 8,8,8,7 in S/L/R/W.
> 
> The problem is i dont know what i am doing wrong in speaking. When i use any of the speech to text apps my conversion is v good. However, it doesn't translate into a good score. I always get in 60s in oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> Please assist as to how i identify what i am doing wrong ?
> I need 79+ in PTE.
> 
> I am also not sure whether to give PTE or IELTS in my 3rd attempt.


This will help you. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

Definitely go for PTE-A.



markymark5 said:


> Thanks! Very informative.


Thanks !


----------



## ImSangram

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE recently and got 80+ in all modules except speaking where I got 63. I had similar scores during mock PTE exams too.
> Earlier, I had given IELTS and gotten 8,8,8,7 in S/L/R/W.
> 
> The problem is i dont know what i am doing wrong in speaking. When i use any of the speech to text apps my conversion is v good. However, it doesn't translate into a good score. I always get in 60s in oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> Please assist as to how i identify what i am doing wrong ?
> I need 79+ in PTE.
> 
> I am also not sure whether to give PTE or IELTS in my 3rd attempt.


 The problem could be a mic position so you better record yourself at the beginning of the examination. Make sure it doesn't capture your breathing while you speak.

Another problem could be fluency. In DI, we try to explain everything and fumble. Make sure you don't do that. Out of 40 seconds ,Try speak for 35+ seconds.


First 10 seconds. Describe the what you see in the graph/ image
Next 10 seconds describe x axis , and y axis , scales etc
Next 10 seconds..just choose any one of the points..Don't try to explain the entire image. If it shows increase or decrease.
Start conclusion after 32nd and finish it by 37 and 38th secs.


Don't take any inappropriate pauses or fillers like 'um..ahh.'. For speaking content hardly matters, so stress on the fluency.

Make small sentences which are grammatically correct and make sure you complete your sentence before the recording stops.

It is okay make mistakes. So don't overthink if you make any mistake. Just go ahead with the answer.


----------



## hdp9star

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE recently and got 80+ in all modules except speaking where I got 63. I had similar scores during mock PTE exams too.
> Earlier, I had given IELTS and gotten 8,8,8,7 in S/L/R/W.
> 
> The problem is i dont know what i am doing wrong in speaking. When i use any of the speech to text apps my conversion is v good. However, it doesn't translate into a good score. I always get in 60s in oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> Please assist as to how i identify what i am doing wrong ?
> I need 79+ in PTE.
> 
> I am also not sure whether to give PTE or IELTS in my 3rd attempt.


What was your enabling Skills scores?


----------



## subz.finwiz

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE recently and got 80+ in all modules except speaking where I got 63. I had similar scores during mock PTE exams too.
> Earlier, I had given IELTS and gotten 8,8,8,7 in S/L/R/W.
> 
> The problem is i dont know what i am doing wrong in speaking. When i use any of the speech to text apps my conversion is v good. However, it doesn't translate into a good score. I always get in 60s in oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> Please assist as to how i identify what i am doing wrong ?
> I need 79+ in PTE.
> 
> I am also not sure whether to give PTE or IELTS in my 3rd attempt.


Speak naturally & fluently in your own native accent, don't panic or worry. PTE software is intelligent enough to understand if you are genuine accent or faking a foreign accent. Take tips from youtube on "navjot brar" channel, the tips & emergency strategies really helped me as i was struggling to the core in speaking section.
See this channel: on Navjot Brar: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw
Tips on speaking is really awesome.
Also don't speak way too fast. you will surely messup, PTE software will not understand if you speak fast.
Do this (must): Use google speech to text software to see how much google software is able to recognise your voice. If you can get 80% words recognized, then its fine.

Also positioning of mic - VERY IMPORTANT, make sure that it is above your mouth, linline with your nose. It might interfere with your visual area while reading, but its okay, manage it and keep it inline with your nose. This strategy helped me big time.
:third:


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey Guys,
I had my PTE-A yesterday morning in Dubai, it was intense but overall good experience. There were only 4 candidates including me so very little to no disturbance. I am still waiting for my result.
Here are some points from the test:
Listening:
1- Listening was the easiest, do take note of the time during your listening and don't procrastinate on the summarize spoken text section too much. I almost lost time due to it.
I got the following Qs.
a- Modifying government, diff of opinion btw Republican and Democrats
b- DNA and the importance of DNA in the body functions
c- Pre-req of a biology course
Summarize spoken:
a-Student loan of a student in USA, she was worried that she won't be able to educate her children if she don't pay the loan off.

2- both sections, identify correct summary and choose multiple answers had sudden audio change, there were two people speaking which i was not expecting. On one question Narrator 1 and 2 was written but on the other it was not.
these sentences came:
a- University departments should monitor articles and other publications by faculty.
b- There were not enough evidences to support these recommendations.


Speaking:
3- Re-tell Lecture, it was not so difficult. I had:
a- Girl and boys performance in Maths and English.
b- Language speaking % of Welsh and Celtic.
4- Graphs and Picture, I got easy one.
a- A pyramid of 100% health cytle, nutritions, exercise and mental health.
b- Traffic data
c- % of water distribution on earth surface, with multiple tables. Very complicated but easy if you don't go into details and just state the main points.
5- Short questions very different, speaker was asking question about a graph or a picture shown on the screen. Like what is the highest value of etc in the etc country (Shown in the graph).
6- Repeat sentence was easy, but had a couple of very long sentence with tongue twisters in the end.

Writng:
7- I got on summary of the importance of breakfast in the day. Its impact if we not eat it.
8- Eassy on the most important invention of last 100 years, between computers, antibiotics and airplanes.

Reading:
It was the toughest part.
9- Select multiple answer was easy, select single answer was easy too
10- Re-order paragraph i got was some indian minister talking about the IT exposure in india and hiring research institutes overseas.
11- Select correct word from multiple words fill in the blanks was the hardest.


----------



## poojan11

hdp9star said:


> What was your enabling Skills scores?


Grammar 81
Oral fluency 72
Pronunciation 65
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90


----------



## ImSangram

Fazil3 said:


> Hi Imsangram,
> 
> I am having some difficulty in scoring 79+ in writing, so could you please share your sample answers from your practice for Summarize spoken, summarize written text and essay writing.
> 
> Can you please copy all your samples into a single word file and attach here.
> It will be really help for many others too.


Hey mate. I will definitely try to do that. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

poojan11 said:


> hdp9star said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was your enabling Skills scores?
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 81
> Oral fluency 72
> Pronunciation 65
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
Click to expand...

Wow, not bad at all!
I have seen people who posting their result with less fluency or pronunciation marks (it's the main area to get more in speaking) and they secure if not 90 but at least more then 65 or in some cases even 79+ too. 
It's really difficult to predict how the pte is marked.
Wish you a best for your future.


----------



## zaback21

poojan11 said:


> Grammar 81
> Oral fluency 72
> Pronunciation 65
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90





hdp9star said:


> Wow, not bad at all!
> I have seen people who posting their result with less fluency or pronunciation marks (it's the main area to get more in speaking) and they secure if not 90 but at least more then 65 or in some cases even 79+ too.
> It's really difficult to predict how the pte is marked.
> Wish you a best for your future.


One of either Pronunciation or Oral Fluency needs to be in the high 80s along with the other minimum 70+. Your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency both requires lots of improvement. Just follow this and you will get 79+ easy. But more importantly you need to follow the techniques and that's where you are losing marks. You can post 2 recordings of each Speaking section and put them in google drive and we can try give you feedback.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Mannath

ICT job code 261313,I have applied for 189
PTE 79 : Feb 26th 2017(L:76; R:78; S:82; W:82)


Hope2512 said:


> Oh That's great?
> 
> In which profile and state,, and what's your pte score


----------



## ArchV

ImSangram said:


> The problem could be a mic position so you better record yourself at the beginning of the examination. Make sure it doesn't capture your breathing while you speak.
> 
> Another problem could be fluency. In DI, we try to explain everything and fumble. Make sure you don't do that. Out of 40 seconds ,Try speak for 35+ seconds.
> 
> 
> First 10 seconds. Describe the what you see in the graph/ image
> Next 10 seconds describe x axis , and y axis , scales etc
> Next 10 seconds..just choose any one of the points..Don't try to explain the entire image. If it shows increase or decrease.
> Start conclusion after 32nd and finish it by 37 and 38th secs.
> 
> 
> Don't take any inappropriate pauses or fillers like 'um..ahh.'. For speaking content hardly matters, so stress on the fluency.
> 
> Make small sentences which are grammatically correct and make sure you complete your sentence before the recording stops.
> 
> It is okay make mistakes. So don't overthink if you make any mistake. Just go ahead with the answer.


@ImSangram,

If you don't mind I'd like to ask you a question. Do you recommend giving a conclusion in retell lecture when the lecture does not even have an explicit conclusion? Meaning, you just sum up and conclude and make up some reason/possible implication, or is it okay to leave without a conclusion in such cases? What do you say?

Thank you!


----------



## zaback21

ArchV said:


> @ImSangram,
> 
> If you don't mind I'd like to ask you a question. Do you recommend giving a conclusion in retell lecture when the lecture does not even have an explicit conclusion? Meaning, you just sum up and conclude and make up some reason/possible implication, or is it okay to leave without a conclusion in such cases? What do you say?
> 
> Thank you!


Conclusion is a must. You can also read it here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## haqa

Hi everyone,

I am aiming for 79+. Gave mock test A recently and scored:

Listening: 84
Reading: 67
Speaking: 90
Writing : 69

Enabling skills 
Grammar 67
OF 83
pron 86
Spelling 69
Voc 90
WD 79

Looking to improve scores in Reading and Writing


----------



## hardi

Hi guys,

Please do let me know whether it is possible to start in reading with 

1) "Fill in the blanks", MCQ, then re-order? That means we can go and finish the task we are comfortable and return back for other?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## ImSangram

ArchV said:


> @ImSangram,
> 
> If you don't mind I'd like to ask you a question. Do you recommend giving a conclusion in retell lecture when the lecture does not even have an explicit conclusion? Meaning, you just sum up and conclude and make up some reason/possible implication, or is it okay to leave without a conclusion in such cases? What do you say?
> 
> Thank you!


That's fine. There is no thumb rule about you should add a conclusion or not. 

Like I said, content hardly matters in speaking. All the 3 best.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ImSangram

hardi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please do let me know whether it is possible to start in reading with
> 
> 1) "Fill in the blanks", MCQ, then re-order? That means we can go and finish the task we are comfortable and return back for other?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


No.you can't do that.once u move away from the question on the screen, you cannot go back to attempted question

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

ImSangram said:


> No.you can't do that.once u move away from the question on the screen, you cannot go back to attempted question
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks ImSangram...


----------



## ImSangram

hardi said:


> Thanks ImSangram...


I recommend 'pte gold kit' to everyone who are going to appear for the first time. Most of the aspirant who take pte for the first time are overwhelmed by the variety of questions and make mistake. 

It is really helpful to understand overall types of question and time allotted for sections. it also helps in understanding that how your speaking and writing is scored by pte and hence you can improve it.


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey Guys,

Got my result today and I don't believe it.

L 87, R 86, S 80, W 87
Enabling skills:
Grammer 65, OF 74, P 75, Spelling, 78, Vocab 76, WD 90

It is so unexpected and I am so happy MashaAllah. Can't thank enough to you guys as you helped immensely. Specially the post by Zaback21 is so so so helpful. I am here to answer any question if you guys have.


----------



## markymark5

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my result today and I don't believe it.
> 
> L 87, R 86, S 80, W 87
> Enabling skills:
> Grammer 65, OF 74, P 75, Spelling, 78, Vocab 76, WD 90
> 
> It is so unexpected and I am so happy MashaAllah. Can't thank enough to you guys as you helped immensely. Specially the post by Zaback21 is so so so helpful. I am here to answer any question if you guys have.


Congrats!

Will re-take PTE in two weeks time and hopefully, I can break the 79+ barrier.


----------



## sidneysaad

markymark5 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Will re-take PTE in two weeks time and hopefully, I can break the 79+ barrier.


You are not far, wishing you all the best.


----------



## hardi

Hi guys,

Just a quick one. In reading section, time allowed is 32 - 41 min in Kenny practice book?

Is is the same time allowed in exam as well? Does that mean we have 41 min in total to complete the entire section? Just wanted to double confirm?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sidneysaad

hardi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick one. In reading section, time allowed is 32 - 41 min in Kenny practice book?
> 
> Is is the same time allowed in exam as well? Does that mean we have 41 min in total to complete the entire section? Just wanted to double confirm?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


I guess it depends upon the type of questions that are there and their quantity.


----------



## gaps.jaini

hardi said:


> Just a quick one. In reading section, time allowed is 32 - 41 min in Kenny practice book?


Yes, that's correct. You may have 32 to 41 minutes depending on the question set you get. You need to manage within this time only. This would need a lot of practice.


----------



## owaissultan

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and PTE. I need to improve my scores. Following are the results of my first attempt 

Listening: 58
Reading: 63
Speaking: 60
Writing : 67

Enabling skills

Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 56
Pronunciation 51
Spelling 61
Vocabulary
Written Disclose 76

Please advise, how to improve my scores.

Thanks !


----------



## owaissultan

haqa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am aiming for 79+. Gave mock test A recently and scored:
> 
> Listening: 84
> Reading: 67
> Speaking: 90
> Writing : 69
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 67
> OF 83
> pron 86
> Spelling 69
> Voc 90
> WD 79
> 
> Looking to improve scores in Reading and Writing


Could you please let me know, where to find mock tests ? Thanks!


----------



## farrukh.rashid

markymark5 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Will re-take PTE in two weeks time and hopefully, I can break the 79+ barrier.



From where did you attempt the test as your profile shows that you are from Karachi, but as far as I know PTE is not conducted in Pakistan.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

owaissultan said:


> Could you please let me know, where to find mock tests ? Thanks!


Yo can purchase the mock tests from ptepractice.com.


----------



## sidneysaad

farrukh.rashid said:


> From where did you attempt the test as your profile shows that you are from Karachi, but as far as I know PTE is not conducted in Pakistan.


Dubai


----------



## cn049

Hello everyone,
I have given PTE Gold kit (scored test A) and scored as below
L/R/S/W- 69/49/50/70
Enabling skills
Grammar - 47
OF - 49
Pron- 30
Spell-90
Vocab-66
WD-90

I need 65 in each communication skills. Would you please recommend how can I score 65 in reading and speaking?
In writing part in my practice test, I finished summarize written text earlier which let me more time to write essay at the end until the total time is finished? Is this the same in the actual PTE?


----------



## farrukh.rashid

sidneysaad said:


> Dubai


Did you give test at JNS Traning Center?
I am also planning to appear in PTE and I've heard that if someone appears in the test on Saturday then there are more candidates and thus there is much noise during speaking test.

Kindly advice on which day should I appear in the test. Thanks.


----------



## owaissultan

farrukh.rashid said:


> Did you give test at JNS Traning Center?
> I am also planning to appear in PTE and I've heard that if someone appears in the test on Saturday then there are more candidates and thus there is much noise during speaking test.
> 
> Kindly advice on which day should I appear in the test. Thanks.


Saturdays would be more crowded for sure. Try to book other testing center than JNS, either weekday or weekend. Thanks !


----------



## zaback21

cn049 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have given PTE Gold kit (scored test A) and scored as below
> L/R/S/W- 69/49/50/70
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 47
> OF - 49
> Pron- 30
> Spell-90
> Vocab-66
> WD-90
> 
> I need 65 in each communication skills. Would you please recommend how can I score 65 in reading and speaking?
> In writing part in my practice test, I finished summarize written text earlier which let me more time to write essay at the end until the total time is finished? Is this the same in the actual PTE?


This http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## farrukh.rashid

owaissultan said:


> Saturdays would be more crowded for sure. Try to book other testing center than JNS, either weekday or weekend. Thanks !


The only test center other than JNS is "The Exam Preparation & Testing House" in Dubai and its far away from any metro station. Whereas as JNS is 20 minutes walking distance from Emirates Mall Metro Station. It would be highly appreciated if you suggest any best and economical route to get there as I've travel to Dubai to appear in the test.


----------



## owaissultan

farrukh.rashid said:


> The only test center other than JNS is "The Exam Preparation & Testing House" in Dubai and its far away from any metro station. Whereas as JNS is 20 minutes walking distance from Emirates Mall Metro Station. It would be highly appreciated if you suggest any best and economical route to get there as I've travel to Dubai to appear in the test.


If you came specifically for PTE in dubai, then it would be better to attempt the place which is nearby metro station. Just attempt in a weekday, so that you will get less crowd. Thanks !


----------



## sidneysaad

farrukh.rashid said:


> Did you give test at JNS Traning Center?
> I am also planning to appear in PTE and I've heard that if someone appears in the test on Saturday then there are more candidates and thus there is much noise during speaking test.
> 
> Kindly advice on which day should I appear in the test. Thanks.


I gave my test at TEPTH, at Dubai Silicon Oasis. There are only two places in dubai for PTE, I didn't attempt at JNS because i heard it was very crowded and also because the other location was closer to the place i was staying. I booked test on Monday morning slot so there were only 3 other candidates with me and practically 0 disturbance.


----------



## sidneysaad

sidneysaad said:


> I gave my test at TEPTH, at Dubai Silicon Oasis. There are only two places in dubai for PTE, I didn't attempt at JNS because i heard it was very crowded and also because the other location was closer to the place i was staying. I booked test on Monday morning slot so there were only 3 other candidates with me and practically 0 disturbance.


Also It's better to give the test at much further then metro stop because it will also reduce the number of candidates. Book a taxi for the day, it would cost you at max 100 dhs one side but it would be more convenient due to less candidates and disturbance. That's just my opinion but you can decide for your own.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

sidneysaad said:


> I gave my test at TEPTH, at Dubai Silicon Oasis. There are only two places in dubai for PTE, I didn't attempt at JNS because i heard it was very crowded and also because the other location was closer to the place i was staying. I booked test on Monday morning slot so there were only 3 other candidates with me and practically 0 disturbance.


Thank you for the guidance. I will book the seat at TEPTH then as I've also seen from a forum that JNS is near to the metro station and that is why it is much crowded. Moreover, after how many days did you receive the result?


----------



## Fazil3

In the actual exam, how much time do we get during the transition between writing and reading test?


----------



## hdp9star

Hello guys, 
I have received my score today. Just missed a little for 65 in listening. Please have a look at my score attaching here:

I have done following mistakes at least what i have remember:
1.Read aloud was perfect, everything finished between 22-26 sec.
2. Repeat sentences: i made a lot of mistake, probably finished 3-4 sentence perfect and others had 1-2 mistakes may be skipped or misspelled. One sentence had fumbled.
3. Describe image: 
2-3 images had unfinished sentences. IN one image, i miss presented the data with fluency though.
4. Retell lecture was ok I guess. Little hasitation once.
5. One word answer was ok. 

I will sit in exam in a 8-10 days, I think if I will avoid the silly mistakes, I would be good to get 65 in speaking.
Also, I think my pronunciation was ok, but is it possible in repeat sentences, if I repeat with the wrong word, could it be affected my fluency score? 

Please have your suggestions.
Thank you,


----------



## manpan18

Fazil3 said:


> In the actual exam, how much time do we get during the transition between writing and reading test?


Some time, where you get to see the breakup of the upcoming reading section. A minute or two. Don't remember exactly.


----------



## hardi

hdp9star said:


> Hello guys,
> I have received my score today. Just missed a little for 65 in listening. Please have a look at my score attaching here:
> 
> I have done following mistakes at least what i have remember:
> 1.Read aloud was perfect, everything finished between 22-26 sec.
> 2. Repeat sentences: i made a lot of mistake, probably finished 3-4 sentence perfect and others had 1-2 mistakes may be skipped or misspelled. One sentence had fumbled.
> 3. Describe image:
> 2-3 images had unfinished sentences. IN one image, i miss presented the data with fluency though.
> 4. Retell lecture was ok I guess. Little hasitation once.
> 5. One word answer was ok.
> 
> I will sit in exam in a 8-10 days, I think if I will avoid the silly mistakes, I would be good to get 65 in speaking.
> Also, I think my pronunciation was ok, but is it possible in repeat sentences, if I repeat with the wrong word, could it be affected my fluency score?
> 
> Please have your suggestions.
> Thank you,


Hi

Would you please share specific tips for pronunciation and fluency as per your experience?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sidneysaad

farrukh.rashid said:


> Thank you for the guidance. I will book the seat at TEPTH then as I've also seen from a forum that JNS is near to the metro station and that is why it is much crowded. Moreover, after how many days did you receive the result?


after about 36 hours


----------



## sidneysaad

Fazil3 said:


> In the actual exam, how much time do we get during the transition between writing and reading test?


No time, and an optional 10 mins break btw reading and listening.


----------



## hdp9star

hardi said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you please share specific tips for pronunciation and fluency as per your experience?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


I believe the pronunciation is hard to improve drastically, it needs more time, but listening to native speaker, e.g. Ted talks and so on, help to identify how some common word could be said. In every region there are some word which pronunciation differently to the actual pronunciation. We grew up with it and really hard to relearn it from scratch, specially for the non english speaking surrounding.

I think the fluency could be improved easily as compared to the pronunciation.


----------



## zaback21

Fazil3 said:


> In the actual exam, how much time do we get during the transition between writing and reading test?


No transition time. Speaking, Writing and Reading are together. 10-15 mins mins I think between Reading and Listening.


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> Hello guys,
> I have received my score today. Just missed a little for 65 in listening. Please have a look at my score attaching here:
> 
> I have done following mistakes at least what i have remember:
> 1.Read aloud was perfect, everything finished between 22-26 sec.
> 2. Repeat sentences: i made a lot of mistake, probably finished 3-4 sentence perfect and others had 1-2 mistakes may be skipped or misspelled. One sentence had fumbled.
> 3. Describe image:
> 2-3 images had unfinished sentences. IN one image, i miss presented the data with fluency though.
> 4. Retell lecture was ok I guess. Little hasitation once.
> 5. One word answer was ok.
> 
> I will sit in exam in a 8-10 days, I think if I will avoid the silly mistakes, I would be good to get 65 in speaking.
> Also, I think my pronunciation was ok, but is it possible in repeat sentences, if I repeat with the wrong word, could it be affected my fluency score?
> 
> Please have your suggestions.
> Thank you,


The Speaking tips : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

You mean you missed out on Speaking not Listening. You got 60 in Speaking.


----------



## hdp9star

zaback21 said:


> hdp9star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have received my score today. Just missed a little for 65 in listening. Please have a look at my score attaching here:
> 
> I have done following mistakes at least what i have remember:
> 1.Read aloud was perfect, everything finished between 22-26 sec.
> 2. Repeat sentences: i made a lot of mistake, probably finished 3-4 sentence perfect and others had 1-2 mistakes may be skipped or misspelled. One sentence had fumbled.
> 3. Describe image:
> 2-3 images had unfinished sentences. IN one image, i miss presented the data with fluency though.
> 4. Retell lecture was ok I guess. Little hasitation once.
> 5. One word answer was ok.
> 
> I will sit in exam in a 8-10 days, I think if I will avoid the silly mistakes, I would be good to get 65 in speaking.
> Also, I think my pronunciation was ok, but is it possible in repeat sentences, if I repeat with the wrong word, could it be affected my fluency score?
> 
> Please have your suggestions.
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> The Speaking tips : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
> 
> You mean you missed out on Speaking not Listening. You got 60 in Speaking.
Click to expand...

My bad, yes I mean speaking.
And is it true that the speaking speed would be the same throughout the speaking section?


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> My bad, yes I mean speaking.
> And is it true that the speaking speed would be the same throughout the speaking section?


It's not like that. Each section has its own style and requirements which most people forget. I have seen people think they are very good and when I hear their recordings, I see they are good in Describe Image, Retell Lecture but don't know how to do read Aloud properly and loses mark. So, read the requirements of each section and do accordingly. Take 2 recordings, put in a google drive and post the links. People here can give you feedback if you are fine with that.


----------



## shariq123

Just got my official score today having given the exam yesterday. 

Overall 90

Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 90
Writing: 90

So I guess the official mock test score was indeed reflective of my actual score. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sajboy

shariq123 said:


> Just got my official score today having given the exam yesterday.
> 
> Overall 90
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90
> 
> So I guess the official mock test score was indeed reflective of my actual score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




that was perfect ! Congrats Bro


----------



## poojan11

zaback21 said:


> One of either Pronunciation or Oral Fluency needs to be in the high 80s along with the other minimum 70+. Your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency both requires lots of improvement. Just follow this and you will get 79+ easy. But more importantly you need to follow the techniques and that's where you are losing marks. You can post 2 recordings of each Speaking section and put them in google drive and we can try give you feedback.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


That would be really helpful. Thanks a ton. Here's the link:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKTi15S2ZFUGtZZms


----------



## baashaa

zaback21 said:


> It's not like that. Each section has its own style and requirements which most people forget. I have seen people think they are very good and when I hear their recordings, I see they are good in Describe Image, Retell Lecture but don't know how to do read Aloud properly and loses mark. So, read the requirements of each section and do accordingly. Take 2 recordings, put in a google drive and post the links. People here can give you feedback if you are fine with that.


Hi Zaback21, how come you didn't receive an invitation yet?


----------



## zaback21

poojan11 said:


> That would be really helpful. Thanks a ton. Here's the link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKTi15S2ZFUGtZZms


*Describe Image* : You may want to have a little bit of more rhythm and flow but if you can't then don't worry. You didn't try give conclusion in the 2nd Describe Image.

Don't use "As we can see". Your Pronunciation seems fine, your Oral Fluency requires work if you want 79+. You are going over 40 s in almost all of them. You don't have to explain everything. Stick to 35-40s time. 

You can give 2 per section not 6 Describe Image.

*Read Aloud: *seems fine.

*Retell Lecture:* Your retell Lecture is 54-58 s. You can't do that in exam. No need to say so much, but say it a little faster pace and also no need to say 2nd point, 3rd point and so on. Instead use, _Then or next he talked about_ and so on.

Your content seems fine, Pronunciation goes alright, may be can improve but not too bad. Your Oral Fluency lacks rhythm, its seems staccatic. You have gaps between two sentences sometimes which you may want to cut a little and this may improve your fluency.

Overall it doesn't seems too bad. I don't think you are 63 student. May be you got nervous and messed up in the exam. This seems fine for 72-75 range. 

Edit: Look at the youtube videos and try speak like them. If you are aiming for 79, you need to be very good.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## zaback21

baashaa said:


> Hi Zaback21, how come you didn't receive an invitation yet?


My quota is finished for this year. Lets hope for July 2017.


----------



## sidneysaad

shariq123 said:


> Just got my official score today having given the exam yesterday.
> 
> Overall 90
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 90
> 
> So I guess the official mock test score was indeed reflective of my actual score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow.... this is so cool. Best of luck for your remaining process bro.


----------



## Panda112

*Tips-Poojan*

Poojan, I felt you were deliberately trying to speak slow for the computer to understand. 

-try to speak at your natural pace. I know you can speak better and much fluent and yes, faster. You can definitely do better
-Finish speaking everything in 40 seconds. It's not a choice.
-Add one more sentence to the describe image parts (again, first point, a little faster)

You've got a great English mate, no doubt there (If I'm right, you studied in Michigan and self employed?). Just need to speed up. Don't sound like you're lecturing at some rehab.

Edit: "Uni and Self employed"- relevant as one'd naturally assume you're good at communication



poojan11 said:


> That would be really helpful. Thanks a ton. Here's the link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKTi15S2ZFUGtZZms


----------



## Gagz

Hey Guys,

Anyone here who has given PTE in Sophiya Institute, Patiala, India?
Need to ask how is the centre infrastructure wise? Does it have cabins? how much spacious it is?

Quick reply is very much appreciated.


----------



## Aman0909991

OnlyAustralia said:


> Target chandigarh has individual cabins while others dont. My scores were higher in target than sophia patiala. Rest all depend on destiny!


I am planning to take test at sophiya institute. Are there separate cubicles for each test taker? If not, how about the level of noise in the center? How many test takers sit at one go in the exam?
Further, any other important point that needs to be taken care of at this center.
I have very less time to take the decision as seats are filling up fast, so a prompt reply would be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB

I will be giving my PTE-A exam in Melbourne.

Any recommendations on which of the 4 centers has the best infrastructure.

Cheers


----------



## Aman0909991

newbienz said:


> I will be giving my PTE-A exam in Melbourne.
> 
> Any recommendations on which of the 4 centers has the best infrastructure.
> 
> Cheers


I don't have much knowledge about the centers in Melbourne , but you can refer the below link:
https://www.aeccglobal.com/blog/best-pte-test-centre-in-melbourne

Hope this helps.


----------



## NB

Aman0909991 said:


> I don't have much knowledge about the centers in Melbourne , but you can refer the below link:
> https://www.aeccglobal.com/blog/best-pte-test-centre-in-melbourne
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the link.

Can you please give me the link to Australia.
I could find only Indian details

I will be taking the test in MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA

If any member has taken the test in Melbourne recently, Please give me your opinion.

Cheers


----------



## NB

Has anybody bought the PTE-A Voucer from AECC Global ?

They are an official Voucher Reseller, as confirmed on PTE Website

English Test in Australia - Pearson

https://www.aeccglobal.com/ptevoucher/

Cheers


----------



## anurag_aus

*where to buy PTE exam voucher*

Hi All,

Please provide some guidance for purchasing PTE voucher.
TIA.


----------



## akhandel

you can get one from ptevoucher.in...

I availed it twice.... you will receive the voucher code in few seconds of your successful payment..... and next moment you can book your slot.


----------



## akhandel

I am a silent member of this expat community. 

I would like to thank everyone as i have successfully achieved my desired score of 65+ in PTE Academic. 

Below are my test results which was conducted on 3/April/2017


Listening : 74
Reading : 68
Speaking : 90 
Writing : 72

Many thanks once again to every contributor.


----------



## zaback21

akhandel said:


> I am a silent member of this expat community.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone as i have successfully achieved my desired score of 65+ in PTE Academic.
> 
> Below are my test results which was conducted on 3/April/2017
> 
> 
> Listening : 74
> Reading : 68
> Speaking : 90
> Writing : 72
> 
> Many thanks once again to every contributor.


Congrats mate !


----------



## dreamsanj

akhandel said:


> I am a silent member of this expat community.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone as i have successfully achieved my desired score of 65+ in PTE Academic.
> 
> Below are my test results which was conducted on 3/April/2017
> 
> 
> Listening : 74
> Reading : 68
> Speaking : 90
> Writing : 72
> 
> Many thanks once again to every contributor.


Congrats.
now apply for EOI sooner..all the best.


----------



## Hope2512

Hi guys,, today I received my score report,, after 4 days,, but I was shocked when I saw my spelling score,, which was20,, whereas I got 90 in mock test A,, please suggest should I do rechecking,, I remember my spelling was correct,, then and also I used good vocabulary but got only 48,, please suggest


----------



## kinnu369

Hope2512 said:


> Hi guys,, today I received my score report,, after 4 days,, but I was shocked when I saw my spelling score,, which was20,, whereas I got 90 in mock test A,, please suggest should I do rechecking,, I remember my spelling was correct,, then and also I used good vocabulary but got only 48,, please suggest


I don't think you will get any benefit of revaluation as its evaluated by computer. You might have done repeated spelling mistakes. Just try to practice on a notepad and check for mistakes if any. And practice in a time bound environment. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Hope2512 said:


> Hi guys,, today I received my score report,, after 4 days,, but I was shocked when I saw my spelling score,, which was20,, whereas I got 90 in mock test A,, please suggest should I do rechecking,, I remember my spelling was correct,, then and also I used good vocabulary but got only 48,, please suggest


Yes, as kinnu369 said. Try writing on notepad without spellcheck and then check for mistakes in MS Word. Writing by hand and computer is very different.


----------



## mrIgor

Why is it in HOLD??? OMGGGGGGGG


----------



## mrIgor




----------



## mrIgor

Why my status is "Delivery Successful - On hold" ????


----------



## Fazil3

In the actual exam, does the question types appear in a different order from the order shown in Macmillan book?


----------



## hdp9star

Fazil3 said:


> In the actual exam, does the question types appear in a different order from the order shown in Macmillan book?


Yes, it is possible receiving questions in different order, I got mine in reading only.
It shouldn't be matter thought, right? ?


----------



## Hope2512

zaback21 said:


> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,, today I received my score report,, after 4 days,, but I was shocked when I saw my spelling score,, which was20,, whereas I got 90 in mock test A,, please suggest should I do rechecking,, I remember my spelling was correct,, then and also I used good vocabulary but got only 48,, please suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as kinnu369 said. Try writing on notepad without spellcheck and then check for mistakes in MS Word. Writing by hand and computer is very different.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks kinnu369 & Zaback21.I will do, and what about reading & listening,, give some tips because i need 79+ in each..


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hope2512 said:


> Ok thanks kinnu369 & Zaback21.I will do, and what about reading & listening,, give some tips because i need 79+ in each..


Make sure you do not have plugin (eg gramarlly) installed on your chrome. This will help you score high (in spelling and grammar) in Mock tests...


----------



## bulop

could you pls suggest a good online pte coaching service ? I have one month to study. I need this for speaking and writing tasks. If I study at home myself, how come I will test myself for writing and speaking ? any idea ? on last december I achieved 7 ielts ea band and never tried pte before. I will try pte to get 79+ each. I already downloaded study materials given on this thread and I will also buy pte gold pack. 
at the moment I am not working so I have plenty of time to study myself but need to start from somewhere.


----------



## NB

bulop said:


> could you pls suggest a good online pte coaching service ? I have one month to study. I need this for speaking and writing tasks. If I study at home myself, how come I will test myself for writing and speaking ? any idea ? on last december I achieved 7 ielts ea band and never tried pte before. I will try pte to get 79+ each. I already downloaded study materials given on this thread and I will also buy pte gold pack.
> at the moment I am not working so I have plenty of time to study myself but need to start from somewhere.


Can you post the link to the study material again please?
The thread has become so big, it's practically not possible to search postwise

Cheers


----------



## bulop

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801

page: 1635 if above link doesnt work


----------



## NB

bulop said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801
> 
> page: 1635 if above link doesnt work


I could not find any link to any study material on page 1635 .

Can you recheck the page number and if possible can you give me the post number ?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21

newbienz said:


> I could not find any link to any study material on page 1635 .
> 
> Can you recheck the page number and if possible can you give me the post number ?
> 
> Cheers


Single post might help. I will try do it from next time. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Hope2512

Guys,, m facing problem in short spoken summary,, like how to start and how to end,, please give me tips and eloborate,about summary,, both listening and writing,, specially who got good score in writing ,,as I need 79+,, please mates ..


----------



## zaback21

Hope2512 said:


> Guys,, m facing problem in short spoken summary,, like how to start and how to end,, please give me tips and eloborate,about summary,, both listening and writing,, specially who got good score in writing ,,as I need 79+,, please mates ..


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## roshsibi

Anybody who has given test in UAE ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

So Here is the Summary of My PTE Exam Experience:-

As an Electrical Engineer (code 2333) had 55 points on the cards and was hoping to get at least 10 more on the table to bet my best chance. Finding time during normal routine office schedule was way far from reality for me. Hence, took two weeks off.
Day 1 - Just got familiar with the test format and mostly importantly with this forum and thread.
Day 2 to 10:- Studied the PTE material shared on this form + took mock test A as well. Mock test score were:- 
Mock Test A:- L/R/S/W – 63/60/58/66.
Enabling Skills ---->Gra/Fluency/Pro/Sp/Voc/Writtn disc - 67/68/39/69/55/90
Day 11:- Test day
1) Just One Tip/Caution:- Make sure your pen lids are closed. I had a fumble in listening stuff since the pens were dried up owing to their lid’s being in open state since reading section, and hence was not in a position to write on so called ‘erasable notebook’. So missed entire section, however, wrote a story on one word ‘sound’ that I had heard of. 
2) Reduced my speaking speed a bit.
Day 12:- Result L/R/S/W ---> 75/65/70/79. 
Enabling Skills ---->Gra/Fluency/Pro/Sp/Voc/Writtn disc - 62/61/55/67/77/90
Phew !!!!!!! Reading Score Scared me!!!

The most important thing is the response from all you guys. The feedback you provide the newbies like me based on your experience is fantastic and adorable…!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for your Support….Cheers !!!!!!!!!

I am Hardi and this is my Story....!!!!!!!


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> So Here is the Summary of My PTE Exam Experience:-
> 
> As an Electrical Engineer (code 2333) had 55 points on the cards and was hoping to get at least 10 more on the table to bet my best chance. Finding time during normal routine office schedule was way far from reality for me. Hence, took two weeks off.
> Day 1 - Just got familiar with the test format and mostly importantly with this forum and thread.
> Day 2 to 10:- Studied the PTE material shared on this form + took mock test A as well. Mock test score were:-
> Mock Test A:- L/R/S/W – 63/60/58/66.
> Enabling Skills ---->Gra/Fluency/Pro/Sp/Voc/Writtn disc - 67/68/39/69/55/90
> Day 11:- Test day
> 1) Just One Tip/Caution:- Make sure your pen lids are closed. I had a fumble in listening stuff since the pens were dried up owing to their lid’s being in open state since reading section, and hence was not in a position to write on so called ‘erasable notebook’. So missed entire section, however, wrote a story on one word ‘sound’ that I had heard of.
> 2) Reduced my speaking speed a bit.
> Day 12:- Result L/R/S/W ---> 75/65/70/79.
> Enabling Skills ---->Gra/Fluency/Pro/Sp/Voc/Writtn disc - 62/61/55/67/77/90
> Phew !!!!!!! Reading Score Scared me!!!
> 
> The most important thing is the response from all you guys. The feedback you provide the newbies like me based on your experience is fantastic and adorable…!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your Support….Cheers !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am Hardi and this is my Story....!!!!!!!


Congrats mate !


----------



## hardi

zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate !


Thanks Zaback21...Hope the EOI ball gets rolling now !!!.


----------



## hdp9star

Congratulations Hard for the desired scores.

I just need 5 more to cross the 65 in speaking. BY the way guys how about grammar in speaking?
I know I did many small mistakes in pte speaking which cost me huge. 

Can any body have recorded answer of the the describe image. There are navjyot's videos and E2 as well. I believe the navjyot's describe image has too much content and required a lot of practice and time I guess. 
I have seen a posts here, where some people just follow the simple three points : maximum, minimum and any other exception . If anybody have the self recorded samples, it would be helpful, as it matters more for me than the YouTube videos.


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> Congratulations Hard for the desired scores.
> 
> I just need 5 more to cross the 65 in speaking. BY the way guys how about grammar in speaking?
> I know I did many small mistakes in pte speaking which cost me huge.
> 
> Can any body have recorded answer of the the describe image. There are navjyot's videos and E2 as well. I believe the navjyot's describe image has too much content and required a lot of practice and time I guess.
> I have seen a posts here, where some people just follow the simple three points : maximum, minimum and any other exception . If anybody have the self recorded samples, it would be helpful, as it matters more for me than the YouTube videos.


The simple one is good enough. Just try explain for 35-40s. You can have intro, then 2-3 points depending on time and conclusion. People got 90 with simple format. I did. I tried doing too much and then couldn't figure out what to do. Then I followed the simple approach and then I could spend more on speaking and less worrying about what to say as there is nothing to say other than *read *the Describe Image. You don't have to come up with anything but *read*.


----------



## hardi

hdp9star said:


> Congratulations Hard for the desired scores.
> 
> I just need 5 more to cross the 65 in speaking. BY the way guys how about grammar in speaking?
> I know I did many small mistakes in pte speaking which cost me huge.
> 
> Can any body have recorded answer of the the describe image. There are navjyot's videos and E2 as well. I believe the navjyot's describe image has too much content and required a lot of practice and time I guess.
> I have seen a posts here, where some people just follow the simple three points : maximum, minimum and any other exception . If anybody have the self recorded samples, it would be helpful, as it matters more for me than the YouTube videos.


Thanks mate,

I think I would share my bit of experience:-
Just put intro, max, min, deviation, and conclusion. I recall, I haven't put conclusion for couple of retell lectures since I was short of time. But didn't rushed it since I wanted fluency to be in accord throughout. That was the feedback I learnt going through this form and it did worked...I didnt worried too much about the content. 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I think I would share my bit of experience:-
> Just put intro, max, min, deviation, and conclusion. I recall, I haven't put conclusion for couple of retell lectures since I was short of time. But didn't rushed it since I wanted fluency to be in accord throughout. That was the feedback I learnt going through this form and it did worked...I didnt worried too much about the content.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Retell lecture conclusion is not must since most of them don't have conclusion as you are re-telling the lecture. Describe Image Conclusion is must as said in PTE Score guide.


----------



## hardi

zaback21 said:


> Retell lecture conclusion is not must since most of them don't have conclusion as you are re-telling the lecture. Describe Image Conclusion is must as said in PTE Score guide.


Yes Zaback 21, you are right. It was not re tell. It was describe Image conclusion, which I meant.

It seems I am in hangover now !!!

Regards
Hardi


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Yes Zaback 21, you are right. It was not re tell. It was describe Image conclusion, which I meant.
> 
> It seems I am in hangover now !!!
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Lol. Plus you can make lots of mistakes and still score 90. So, missing conclusion is not the end of the world.


----------



## nader_amj

Experts, please I need your assistance! I struggle in remembering the whole sentence in repeat sentence section. I practiced a YouTube video for more than 30 questions with answers for multiple times and every time for each question I miss "S" in plural words, I replace "A/the" , and I add words and forget words in each sentence. How can I overcome that? I practice this part by concentrating while eyes are closed. Please help.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

hardi said:


> So Here is the Summary of My PTE Exam Experience:-
> 
> As an Electrical Engineer (code 2333) had 55 points on the cards and was hoping to get at least 10 more on the table to bet my best chance. Finding time during normal routine office schedule was way far from reality for me. Hence, took two weeks off.
> Day 1 - Just got familiar with the test format and mostly importantly with this forum and thread.
> Day 2 to 10:- Studied the PTE material shared on this form + took mock test A as well. Mock test score were:-
> Mock Test A:- L/R/S/W – 63/60/58/66.
> Enabling Skills ---->Gra/Fluency/Pro/Sp/Voc/Writtn disc - 67/68/39/69/55/90
> Day 11:- Test day
> 1) Just One Tip/Caution:- Make sure your pen lids are closed. I had a fumble in listening stuff since the pens were dried up owing to their lid’s being in open state since reading section, and hence was not in a position to write on so called ‘erasable notebook’. So missed entire section, however, wrote a story on one word ‘sound’ that I had heard of.
> 2) Reduced my speaking speed a bit.
> Day 12:- Result L/R/S/W ---> 75/65/70/79.
> Enabling Skills ---->Gra/Fluency/Pro/Sp/Voc/Writtn disc - 62/61/55/67/77/90
> Phew !!!!!!! Reading Score Scared me!!!
> 
> The most important thing is the response from all you guys. The feedback you provide the newbies like me based on your experience is fantastic and adorable…!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your Support….Cheers !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am Hardi and this is my Story....!!!!!!!


Congrats. Share this kind of stories which will inspire many to their aussie dreams.    

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats. Share this kind of stories which will inspire many to their aussie dreams.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks kinnu369...


----------



## hdp9star

nader_amj said:


> Experts, please I need your assistance! I struggle in remembering the whole sentence in repeat sentence section. I practiced a YouTube video for more than 30 questions with answers for multiple times and every time for each question I miss "S" in plural words, I replace "A/the" , and I add words and forget words in each sentence. How can I overcome that? I practice this part by concentrating while eyes are closed. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are couple of techniques that people used.
1. Listen carefully with meaningful chunks rather then word to word , with understanding the overall meaning.
eg. The library will be closed next week for cleaning purpose.
Instead of listen word by word and say, try to divide in chunks. 
The library / will be closed next week/ for cleaning purpose.
2. Try to write the first letter of each word. This is also a great techniques but need practice.
Just try to practice and see what works for you.


----------



## shariq123

Just want to add in my bit that adding a conclusion is not mandatory in any speaking part, either retell lecture or repeat sentence as per my understanding. I'm saying this because i never used the word "Overall" or "In conclusion" in any of my describe images and i still scored 90. 

If you can give a conclusion, give one for sure as it gives a more rounded answer but don't worry over it if you don't. As far as my assessment, speaking section places less emphasis on content and more on oral fluency/pronunciation. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

shariq123 said:


> Just want to add in my bit that adding a conclusion is not mandatory in any speaking part, either retell lecture or repeat sentence as per my understanding. I'm saying this because i never used the word "Overall" or "In conclusion" in any of my describe images and i still scored 90.
> 
> If you can give a conclusion, give one for sure as it gives a more rounded answer but don't worry over it if you don't. As far as my assessment, speaking section places less emphasis on content and more on oral fluency/pronunciation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Conclusion is mandatory in Describe Image. Read the official* PTE Score Guide*.

And 2nd of all, you can get 90 even if you make lots of mistakes, so lets not tell those people who can barely make 65 that don't give conclusion. They need every single point where they can get. For someone who scores 90, they can skip conclusion and still get it.


----------



## 22ji

hardi said:


> Yes Zaback 21, you are right. It was not re tell. It was describe Image conclusion, which I meant.
> 
> It seems I am in hangover now !!!
> 
> Regards
> Hardi



Hi Hardi

Since you have received the much required 10 marks, let me know..Have you received any communication for NSW.


----------



## hardi

22ji said:


> Hi Hardi
> 
> Since you have received the much required 10 marks, let me know..Have you received any communication for NSW.


Hi 22ji,

No buddy I haven't received any communication from NSW.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## shariq123

zaback21 said:


> Conclusion is mandatory in Describe Image. Read the official* PTE Score Guide*.
> 
> And 2nd of all, you can get 90 even if you make lots of mistakes, so lets not tell those people who can barely make 65 that don't give conclusion. They need every single point where they can get. For someone who scores 90, they can skip conclusion and still get it.


I never said or advised anybody to "not give" a conclusion. I just said as per my understanding, it's not mandatory since you can still get 90 without giving one as I'm an example. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

Ok so I went and checked the official PTE Score Guide. This is what its written in the Describe Image section on how its scored:

Communicative skills tested: Speaking

Subskills tested: Speaking for a purpose (to repeat, inform, explain); supporting an opinion with details, examples and explanations; organizing an oral presentation in a logical way; developing complex ideas within a spoken discourse; using words and phrases appropriate to the context; using correct grammar; speaking at a natural rate; producing fluent speech; using correct intonation; using correct pronunciation; using correct pronunciation; using correct stress; speaking under timed conditions.

Enabling skills and other traits scored

Content: 

5 Describes all elements of the image and their relationships, *possible* development and conclusion or implications 

Please focus on the word "Possible" conclusion. Its not mandatory, like I thought. It's common sense that if it was mandatory, I definitely would not have gotten full marks in my speaking section. You cannot omit a mandatory part and expect to get full marks. 

However having said that, I'm not advocating in the slightest to not give a conclusion. Please give one if you can. But don't fret over it if you don't.


----------



## zali10

Hi Bro.,

Could you please send me your writing template? I could not find how to send you a private message.


----------



## poojan11

zaback21 said:


> *Describe Image* : You may want to have a little bit of more rhythm and flow but if you can't then don't worry. You didn't try give conclusion in the 2nd Describe Image.
> 
> Don't use "As we can see". Your Pronunciation seems fine, your Oral Fluency requires work if you want 79+. You are going over 40 s in almost all of them. You don't have to explain everything. Stick to 35-40s time.
> 
> You can give 2 per section not 6 Describe Image.
> 
> *Read Aloud: *seems fine.
> 
> *Retell Lecture:* Your retell Lecture is 54-58 s. You can't do that in exam. No need to say so much, but say it a little faster pace and also no need to say 2nd point, 3rd point and so on. Instead use, _Then or next he talked about_ and so on.
> 
> Your content seems fine, Pronunciation goes alright, may be can improve but not too bad. Your Oral Fluency lacks rhythm, its seems staccatic. You have gaps between two sentences sometimes which you may want to cut a little and this may improve your fluency.
> 
> Overall it doesn't seems too bad. I don't think you are 63 student. May be you got nervous and messed up in the exam. This seems fine for 72-75 range.
> 
> Edit: Look at the youtube videos and try speak like them. If you are aiming for 79, you need to be very good.http://www.forum.com//australia--forum--living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


Thanks Zaback21. So, you mean to say I should speak a little faster ? Actually i gave 2 mock tests (Gold kit) and there also i had the exact same score in speaking.

In the actual test all my answers were approx 35 secs and i thought it was my best till date but still i got the exact same bad result as in mocks.


----------



## shariq123

poojan11 said:


> Thanks Zaback21. So, you mean to say I should speak a little faster ? Actually i gave 2 mock tests (Gold kit) and there also i had the exact same score in speaking.
> 
> In the actual test all my answers were approx 35 secs and i thought it was my best till date but still i got the exact same bad result as in mocks.


More than Describe Image, the Repeat Sentence section is more important. Make sure you're acing that. You'll see increased scores if you can master Repeat Sentence. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## poojan11

Panda112 said:


> Poojan, I felt you were deliberately trying to speak slow for the computer to understand.
> 
> -try to speak at your natural pace. I know you can speak better and much fluent and yes, faster. You can definitely do better
> -Finish speaking everything in 40 seconds. It's not a choice.
> -Add one more sentence to the describe image parts (again, first point, a little faster)
> 
> You've got a great English mate, no doubt there (If I'm right, you studied in Michigan and self employed?). Just need to speed up. Don't sound like you're lecturing at some rehab.
> 
> Edit: "Uni and Self employed"- relevant as one'd naturally assume you're good at communication


Thanks man for the pointers. Yes, i was deliberately speaking slower as I thought it would be better for the computer to grasp. I was told that if we speak fast, the comp doesn't understand and it results in lower score.


----------



## zaback21

poojan11 said:


> Thanks Zaback21. So, you mean to say I should speak a little faster ? Actually i gave 2 mock tests (Gold kit) and there also i had the exact same score in speaking.
> 
> In the actual test all my answers were approx 35 secs and i thought it was my best till date but still i got the exact same bad result as in mocks.


Yes you need to speak a little faster, what you lack mostly is rhythm and flow in your voice. It sounds too staccatic/robotic. It doesn't sound how a normal English speaker will speak. It seems like you are reading and not speaking. Your English needs to have energy and fun. Think of computer as your friend and you are in a fun party and you are talking to your friend.

Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama. Watch some good movies and see how they talk. Also listen to the model answers and see their flow and rhythm. Go through youtube videos and other to try talk like them. For 79+, you need to be very good like native like.


----------



## Panda112

Nah Man, I think you got it wrong. Pearson seems to have a hell of a system for speech recognition and you don't need to speak slower for the computer to understand. I saw it in a YouTube video of Pearson, these programmer/developer guys were actually bragging about it.

Speak at your natural pace. I haven't given my test yet but I spoke really really fast in mock test, got nervous, still got 90. I'm not saying speak too fast, speak natural. Don't sound like you're teaching a two year old.

Also, wait for any expert to confirm (after all, what to I know)



poojan11 said:


> Thanks man for the pointers. Yes, i was deliberately speaking slower as I thought it would be better for the computer to grasp. I was told that if we speak fast, the comp doesn't understand and it results in lower score.


----------



## zaback21

shariq123 said:


> Please focus on the word "Possible" conclusion. Its not mandatory, like I thought. It's common sense that if it was mandatory, I definitely would not have gotten full marks in my speaking section. You cannot omit a mandatory part and expect to get full marks.
> 
> However having said that, I'm not advocating in the slightest to not give a conclusion. Please give one if you can. But don't fret over it if you don't.


I don't want to fight or anything, cos nothing personal against you mate as we all are trying to help here. I am sure you are a cool guy, but as I already explained for people who are not so good, removing even a *possible *something is not an option. They should try scrap every mark they can get. Not everybody is as brilliant as you and for them, they need everything they can get.

And PTE is not IELTS. People have spoken totally off topic and got 90. I missed out and couldn't finish 2 of the Describe Image and scored 89. I also made mistakes in Answer Short Questions and other sections and still scored 89. In PTE you can make mistakes and still score 90.

I don't think I have done absolute 100% in Writing either and there is guaranteed 2-4 spelling mistakes I did and still scored 90. So, making mistakes and scoring 90 works in PTE. You are not the 1st person to do so. Lots of people have done it. Unless your Enabling Skills Score are all 90, you have made loads of mistakes too and still scored 90.

Nothing personal, but telling people to even leave a possible something that can bring them mark is not something I want to advocate. I want to help everyone make sure they are getting 100% of their bases covered. Most PTE coaching and books advices to try get into a conclusion or use the word *In conclusion* or *Overall*, as then computer can detect the word and think ok the test taker has given the conclusion. This helps increase marks.


----------



## Panda112

*Check of Method statement:*
Guys could you confirm if the methods below work for 79+ (Did it work for you or did you use any other method):


Reading aloud: Put my finger on the screen as I read the words
Repeat sentence: write first letter as much as you can. if you miss out some words at the end, close your eyes and listen
Re-tell lecture: take notes in phrases (at least try) or remember and write only keywords.
Summarize written text: Summarize each paragraph using pen and paper and then type summary of the summary
Write Essay: Type outline in screen then write essay on screen (I have a fine typing speed 280 CPM/56 WPM)
 I take full time in writing tasks as there's no point saving time there.
Reorder- find topic, look for grammar hints, read again, makes sense, done, next
Reading Fill in the blanks- go with instinct for collocations and grammar/ meaning
Summarize spoken text- definitely take note
Listening MCQ single- don't take note, only listen
Listening MCQ Multiple- take note if the options are too long or subject otherwise don't take notes
Highlight correct summary- close my eyes and listen. But if the speaker speaks too slow or too clear be ready to take notes.
Select missing word- close eyes and listen
Write from dictation- write first letter up to where I can, when I can't catch up I just listen

Do the techniques work or do you have any suggestions? I think it'll be helpful to many other people too...


----------



## shariq123

zaback21 said:


> I don't want to fight or anything, cos nothing personal against you mate as we all are trying to help here. I am sure you are a cool guy, but as I already explained for people who are not so good, removing even a *possible *something is not an option. They should try scrap every mark they can get. Not everybody is as brilliant as you and for them, they need everything they can get.
> 
> And PTE is not IELTS. People have spoken totally off topic and got 90. I missed out and couldn't finish 2 of the Describe Image and scored 89. I also made mistakes in Answer Short Questions and other sections and still scored 89. In PTE you can make mistakes and still score 90.
> 
> I don't think I have done absolute 100% in Writing either and there is guaranteed 2-4 spelling mistakes I did and still scored 90. So, making mistakes and scoring 90 works in PTE. You are not the 1st person to do so. Lots of people have done it. Unless your Enabling Skills Score are all 90, you have made loads of mistakes too and still scored 90.
> 
> Nothing personal, but telling people to even leave a possible something that can bring them mark is not something I want to advocate. I want to help everyone make sure they are getting 100% of their bases covered. Most PTE coaching and books advices to try get into a conclusion or use the word *In conclusion* or *Overall*, as then computer can detect the word and think ok the test taker has given the conclusion. This helps increase marks.


Brother we're all here to help each other get the highest possible score. 

I just want to say that i have never advised anyone to NOT give a conclusion. In fact i have said that you should give a conclusion. I'm sure you have the best interests at heart when you say that a conclusion is mandatory. However with all due respect, I disagree with that approach. Allow me to explain. 

When you say a conclusion is mandatory (when it is not), test takers who are not well versed in speaking will panic when they don't give a conclusion. What this does is make them more nervous for the next Describe Image question and instead of focusing on the image, they are more likely to look and find the conclusion from the outset so that they don't miss out this time. This is simple human psychological behaviour. This will have a downside impact on their content which WILL reduce their score as content is mandatory while conclusion is not. 

Finally I just want to say giving an exam is an art not a science. Candidates need to be smart about it and pick their battles. In PTE speaking your battle shouldn't be with the conclusion in the Describe Image as that will not give you many points. Your battle should be with Repeat Sentences. If you nail that section, believe me you'll see a huge increase in your score. Having seen some posts here, candidates are assuming that the low scores they are getting in speaking is due to doing bad in Describe Image when in fact they would be doing worse in Repeat Sentence and Read Aloud. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

*Concluding/ In overall...*

You guys are two of the best members (helpful and nice) we've got. If you're fighting, that means the forum members are losing a lot (time wasted for two great members and worst- what if one of you storms off from the forum)

I'm going to break the discussion here and let's agree not to bring up the topic again. This is what we've learnt so far, Conclusion: Well, try your best to give it.
If you can't or if you believe you don't have anything else to say, leave it. It's better to be fluent than to think for a conclusion and lose your fluency.



shariq123 said:


> Brother we're all here to help each other get the highest possible score.
> 
> I just want to say that i have never advised anyone to NOT give a conclusion. In fact i have said that you should give a conclusion. I'm sure you have the best interests at heart when you say that a conclusion is mandatory. However with all due respect, I disagree with that approach. Allow me to explain.
> 
> When you say a conclusion is mandatory (when it is not), test takers who are not well versed in speaking will panic when they don't give a conclusion. What this does is make them more nervous for the next Describe Image question and instead of focusing on the image, they are more likely to look and find the conclusion from the outset so that they don't miss out this time. This is simple human psychological behaviour. This will have a downside impact on their content which WILL reduce their score as content is mandatory while conclusion is not.
> 
> Finally I just want to say giving an exam is an art not a science. Candidates need to be smart about it and pick their battles. In PTE speaking your battle shouldn't be with the conclusion in the Describe Image as that will not give you many points. Your battle should be with Repeat Sentences. If you nail that section, believe me you'll see a huge increase in your score. Having seen some posts here, candidates are assuming that the low scores they are getting in speaking is due to doing bad in Describe Image when in fact they would be doing worse in Repeat Sentence and Read Aloud.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

Panda112 said:


> You guys are two of the best members (helpful and nice) we've got. If you're fighting, that means the forum members are losing a lot (time wasted for two great members and worst- what if one of you storms off from the forum)
> 
> I'm going to break the discussion here and let's agree not to bring up the topic again. This is what we've learnt so far, Conclusion: Well, try your best to give it.
> If you can't or if you believe you don't have anything else to say, leave it. It's better to be fluent than to think for a conclusion and lose your fluency.


Exactly. Oral fluency and pronunciation are more important. Do not sacrifice those. All the best. 

And I can't stress this enough that please try to master Repeat Sentences as that will be your deciding factor in getting a high score or not. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3

Can we book two pte test dates in a row?


----------



## 22ji

Fazil3 said:


> Can we book two pte test dates in a row?


No Fazil

U can not do it, system will not permit you to book another test till the time you get score card of given test.


----------



## soshainaus

*Mock Test Result?*

Hi,

Can anyone tell how long does it take for the results of the PTE Practice Mock Test A? I took it 6 hours back but I have not got the results. It just says "your score report is not ready yet".

Thanks!


----------



## Fazil3

Thanks,

also I just read the test takers handbook, and it says one have to wait for 5 business days from the original test day to book another test

but in case if I get my first score card out in just 2 days, can I book another date immediately?



22ji said:


> No Fazil
> 
> U can not do it, system will not permit you to book another test till the time you get score card of given test.


----------



## Fazil3

It usually takes less than 30 minutes I think, but now they have posted a notification saying "We are currently experiencing some technical difficulty with the release of our scores which may affect some candidates. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this as soon as possible. We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused."

so no idea when you will get it?




soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell how long does it take for the results of the PTE Practice Mock Test A? I took it 6 hours back but I have not got the results. It just says "your score report is not ready yet".
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus

Thanks!

:sad: I have real test after a week and I wanted to see where do I stand and which areas I should focus more on.

One more thing, in this mock test, I did not see a separate 10 minutes timer for summary writing and 20 mins timer for essay writing. Is that how it happens in the real test as well? That will make life difficult if I have to have a separate clock/timer to track these times. In the official book mock tests, I noticed these timers.
Any idea?

Thanks!



Fazil3 said:


> It usually takes less than 30 minutes I think, but now they have posted a notification saying "We are currently experiencing some technical difficulty with the release of our scores which may affect some candidates. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this as soon as possible. We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused."
> 
> so no idea when you will get it?


----------



## nishish

soshainaus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> :sad: I have real test after a week and I wanted to see where do I stand and which areas I should focus more on.
> 
> One more thing, in this mock test, I did not see a separate 10 minutes timer for summary writing and 20 mins timer for essay writing. Is that how it happens in the real test as well? That will make life difficult if I have to have a separate clock/timer to track these times. In the official book mock tests, I noticed these timers.
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks!


In the real test, you will have-
1. A separate timer for both summarise written text and essay, 10 mins for SWT and 20 mins for an essay.
2. This time won't be added to other sections even if you complete if before time. So, use this time completely. Also, keep a min or two, in the end, to check for silly grammatical, punctuation or spelling error that you may make. Try not making these errors as they pull down your score.


----------



## Jazbekhu

zaback21 said:


> poojan11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be really helpful. Thanks a ton. Here's the link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKTi15S2ZFUGtZZms
> 
> 
> 
> *Describe Image* : You may want to have a little bit of more rhythm and flow but if you can't then don't worry. You didn't try give conclusion in the 2nd Describe Image.
> 
> Don't use "As we can see". Your Pronunciation seems fine, your Oral Fluency requires work if you want 79+. You are going over 40 s in almost all of them. You don't have to explain everything. Stick to 35-40s time.
> 
> You can give 2 per section not 6 Describe Image.
> 
> *Read Aloud: *seems fine.
> 
> *Retell Lecture:* Your retell Lecture is 54-58 s. You can't do that in exam. No need to say so much, but say it a little faster pace and also no need to say 2nd point, 3rd point and so on. Instead use, _Then or next he talked about_ and so on.
> 
> Your content seems fine, Pronunciation goes alright, may be can improve but not too bad. Your Oral Fluency lacks rhythm, its seems staccatic. You have gaps between two sentences sometimes which you may want to cut a little and this may improve your fluency.
> 
> Overall it doesn't seems too bad. I don't think you are 63 student. May be you got nervous and messed up in the exam. This seems fine for 72-75 range.
> 
> Edit: Look at the youtube videos and try speak like them. If you are aiming for 79, you need to be very good.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801
Click to expand...


Hi zaback

Can you upload your audio example for describe image
Re tell lecture
And
Read aloud?


----------



## zaback21

Jazbekhu said:


> Hi zaback
> 
> Can you upload your audio example for describe image
> Re tell lecture
> And
> Read aloud?


You can just find the model answer from Pearson.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## soshainaus

Thanks!



nishish said:


> In the real test, you will have-
> 1. A separate timer for both summarise written text and essay, 10 mins for SWT and 20 mins for an essay.
> 2. This time won't be added to other sections even if you complete if before time. So, use this time completely. Also, keep a min or two, in the end, to check for silly grammatical, punctuation or spelling error that you may make. Try not making these errors as they pull down your score.


----------



## soshainaus

I have not taken the PTE real test yet but I came across this link about describe images on net. See if this helps.

Model Answer For Describing Image (Bar Diagram) - PTE Academic Speaking




zaback21 said:


> You can just find the model answer from Pearson.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## zali10

nishish said:


> In the real test, you will have-
> 1. A separate timer for both summarise written text and essay, 10 mins for SWT and 20 mins for an essay.
> 2. This time won't be added to other sections even if you complete if before time. So, use this time completely. Also, keep a min or two, in the end, to check for silly grammatical, punctuation or spelling error that you may make. Try not making these errors as they pull down your score.


Hi,

Could you please send me your writing template? I could not find how to send you a private message.


----------



## chvarma80

*PTE Exam*

Today, I took exam at strom, Hyderabad! Fumbled in retell lecture, it dampened the mood for remaining all sections.


----------



## kinnu369

chvarma80 said:


> Today, I took exam at strom, Hyderabad! Fumbled in retell lecture, it dampened the mood for remaining all sections.


Especially for PTE, you should follow DIVIDE AND RULE policy. Consider every section is new. Anyways all the best !!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## baashaa

zaback21 said:


> My quota is finished for this year. Lets hope for July 2017.


All the best for you brother.


----------



## shacanozo

*private Online PTE trainer*

Hey 

I really need a private Online PTE trainer to assesst me more for my next PTE test , kindly advice me if you trust someone ,,,, Thanks


----------



## chvarma80

kinnu369 said:


> Especially for PTE, you should follow DIVIDE AND RULE policy. Consider every section is new. Anyways all the best !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice, But very hard to control the negative feelings.


----------



## chvarma80

Anybody from hyderabad, preparing for PTE, to get 79+ score?


----------



## leo2575

chvarma80 said:


> Today, I took exam at strom, Hyderabad! Fumbled in retell lecture, it dampened the mood for remaining all sections.


Hi, is this the one in s r Nagar

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hope2512 said:


> Ok thanks kinnu369 & Zaback21.I will do, and what about reading & listening,, give some tips because i need 79+ in each..


Hi All,

I gave another attempt on 6thApril2017. In writing, I only got 2 SWT and 1 Essay. As far as I know, there must be either 3 SWT, 1 essay and 2 SWT, 2 Essay. Even at the start of the test it was mentioned, 2 SWT (20 minutes), 1 SWT or Essay (10-20 minutes) and 1 Essay (20 minutes) under Writing section.

I am not sure if it was a technical issue.

I got just 68 in Writing while I thought my test was better than my previous attempts (when I scored - 75, 77 and 78 respectively).

Any idea?


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave another attempt on 6thApril2017. In writing, I only got 2 SWT and 1 Essay. As far as I know, there must be either 3 SWT, 1 essay and 2 SWT, 2 Essay. Even at the start of the test it was mentioned, 2 SWT (20 minutes), 1 SWT or Essay (10-20 minutes) and 1 Essay (20 minutes) under Writing section.
> 
> I am not sure if it was a technical issue.
> 
> I got just 68 in Writing while I thought my test was better than my previous attempts (when I scored - 75, 77 and 78 respectively).
> 
> Any idea?


That's fine. I also got 2 SWT and 1 Essay and my friend got 2 Essay and 2 SWT. It's up to the computer.


----------



## zaback21

chvarma80 said:


> Thanks for the advice, But very hard to control the negative feelings.


Two tips for you: 



> Most important: Don't correct yourself if you make a mistake - it's quite hard as it's our habit to do so, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking : Yes this tip is from Pearson. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!





> *Exam Tips:*
> 
> The exam will try to stress you out, and that's the point. If you make a mistake in one section just forget about everything that happened before and try do it your best. Making mistakes is normal and people got all 90 with making loads of mistakes. PTE is not IELTS and you are allowed to make mistakes and still get very good marks. Except Reading may be, people have made loads of mistakes and still got 90 in other 3 sections.
> 
> I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an open mouth instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying. Accent doesn't matter, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency does.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## rampraba

I have also applied for NSW with 60 points. Struggling to take 65 in PTE though, i hope to get it so that i can jump to your level.


----------



## zaback21

rampraba said:


> I have also applied for NSW with 60 points. Struggling to take 65 in PTE though, i hope to get it so that i can jump to your level.


What's your occupation code ? What's was your last PTE-A score ?


----------



## Reemhassan

dears, 
my ielts score 7 6 6.5 6 
do you think that i can get 65 in pte? is 1 month preparation enough?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

zali10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please send me your writing template? I could not find how to send you a private message.


The essay has basically three types of questions. 
1. Agree/ Disagree and give your opinion.
2. Write both advantages and disadvantages of a given issue.
3. Any issue given- state causes and suggestions for it.

Go through the attachment. It has scripts for all three types. I hope it helps.


----------



## zaback21

Reemhassan said:


> dears,
> my ielts score 7 6 6.5 6
> do you think that i can get 65 in pte? is 1 month preparation enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Which one is which one? RLSW ? In any case, yes you can. This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Reemhassan

zaback21 said:


> Which one is which one? RLSW ? In any case, yes you can. This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


L 7
Reading 6 
Writing 6.5
speaking 6

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

*Tutor*



shacanozo said:


> Hey
> 
> I really need a private Online PTE trainer to assesst me more for my next PTE test , kindly advice me if you trust someone ,,,, Thanks


I would say you don't need a tutor for clearing this exam. 1 month of well-directed preparation is enough. However, if you still need it there is this one guy in India who gives skype lessons. He may be able to help you. His name is Utkarsh Handa and he himself got all 90s in the exam. PM me your email-id.


----------



## chvarma80

leo2575 said:


> Hi, is this the one in s r Nagar
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


Yes, This is located in S.R.Nagar.

What about you? Are you taking PTE?


----------



## Fazil3

Firstly, did it take 4 days to get your score card?
4th attempt, much lesser than before - this is killing
Can you give your complete score LRSW and G,O, P, V, S & WD?

Also could you please share some of your sample essays, I would like to read it.
even I am struggling in Reading and Writing..




sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave another attempt on 6thApril2017. In writing, I only got 2 SWT and 1 Essay. As far as I know, there must be either 3 SWT, 1 essay and 2 SWT, 2 Essay. Even at the start of the test it was mentioned, 2 SWT (20 minutes), 1 SWT or Essay (10-20 minutes) and 1 Essay (20 minutes) under Writing section.
> 
> I am not sure if it was a technical issue.
> 
> I got just 68 in Writing while I thought my test was better than my previous attempts (when I scored - 75, 77 and 78 respectively).
> 
> Any idea?


----------



## Raviflat105

*Retell lecture - Tense usage*

Hi ,

If Retell Lecture topic is in present tense, what tense should I use while speaking.

Example answeres: 

The lecture was about XXXXX. There were 4 guidelines. The first was YYYY. Second one was ZZZZ....etc.

Or 

The lecture is about XXXXX. There are 4 guidelines. The first one is YYYY. Second one is ZZZZ....etc. ( Repeat what has been said in the lecture).

Please provide one example with question and answer please.

Thanks...


----------



## leo2575

chvarma80 said:


> Yes, This is located in S.R.Nagar.
> 
> What about you? Are you taking PTE?


Yes.. haven't decided on the date yet..

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajdeep1

hi anshul could you please send me study material


----------



## zaback21

Rajdeep1 said:


> hi anshul could you please send me study material


This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html.


----------



## kartheish

Raviflat105 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> If Retell Lecture topic is in present tense, what tense should I use while speaking.
> 
> Example answeres:
> 
> The lecture was about XXXXX. There were 4 guidelines. The first was YYYY. Second one was ZZZZ....etc.
> 
> Or
> 
> The lecture is about XXXXX. There are 4 guidelines. The first one is YYYY. Second one is ZZZZ....etc. ( Repeat what has been said in the lecture).
> 
> Please provide one example with question and answer please.
> 
> Thanks...


You heard the lecture and started narrating it to someone else. So first one, past tense it is.


----------



## Raviflat105

kartheish said:


> You heard the lecture and started narrating it to someone else. So first one, past tense it is.


Can't we use direct speech here as below?


The lecture is about XXXXX. The speaker said "there are 4 guidelines". The first one is YYYY. Second one is ZZZZ....etc.

Is it compulsory to use tenses as below?

present simple → past simple
present continuous→past continuous
present perfect simple→past perfect simple
present perfect continuous→past perfect continuous
past simple→past perfect simple
past continuous→past perfect continuous
future (will)→future-in-the-past (would)
past perfect↔past perfect (no change)


----------



## Raviflat105

kartheish said:


> You heard the lecture and started narrating it to someone else. So first one, past tense it is.


Can't we use direct speech here as below?


The lecture is about XXXXX. The speaker said "there are 4 guidelines". The first one is YYYY. Second one is ZZZZ....etc.

Is it compulsory to use tenses as below?

present simple → past simple
present continuous→past continuous
present perfect simple→past perfect simple
present perfect continuous→past perfect continuous
past simple→past perfect simple
past continuous→past perfect continuous
future (will)→future-in-the-past (would)
past perfect↔past perfect (no change)


----------



## Raviflat105

Hi ,

Would you mind help in writing sample retell lecture for this Youtube vedio?






I get the content what they say. The problem that I have is in which tense I have to speak. It would be great if you provide sample answer to the above recording.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArchV

Raviflat105 said:


> Can't we use direct speech here as below?
> 
> 
> The lecture is about XXXXX. The speaker said "there are 4 guidelines". The first one is YYYY. Second one is ZZZZ....etc.
> 
> Is it compulsory to use tenses as below?
> 
> present simple → past simple
> present continuous→past continuous
> present perfect simple→past perfect simple
> present perfect continuous→past perfect continuous
> past simple→past perfect simple
> past continuous→past perfect continuous
> future (will)→future-in-the-past (would)
> past perfect↔past perfect (no change)


I wonder that too. Technically, in reported speech you're supposed to do that. However, even native speakers when narrating something use the simple present. For example: "I look to the side and the next thing I know, everything is falling apart". I'd probably tend to use the past tense, but I also wonder if someone managed to get 79+ without using past tenses all the time with direct speech.

@zaback21 or any other expert, do you guys have any feedback on this? What do you suggest?


----------



## haqa

Hi,

I gave my Mock Test B 9 hours ago. Still waiting for results. Looks like there is some problem in their portal:

We are currently experiencing some technical difficulty with the release of our scores which may affect some candidates. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this as soon as possible. We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## chvarma80

What is technical problem in showing results? 

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## rampraba

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ? What's was your last PTE-A score ?


Occupation Code: 2335 (Mechanical Engineer)
Last IELTS: Score: L6,R8.5,S6,W6


----------



## Fazil3

They took 3 days for my mock test A results.


haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my Mock Test B 9 hours ago. Still waiting for results. Looks like there is some problem in their portal:
> 
> We are currently experiencing some technical difficulty with the release of our scores which may affect some candidates. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this as soon as possible. We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Dkaur

Hi can anyone explain this diagram.
And can anyone give the answer for 6 ways mushroom can save the world-Ted talk and CEO survey (retell lecture)
Thank u


----------



## shariq123

ArchV said:


> I wonder that too. Technically, in reported speech you're supposed to do that. However, even native speakers when narrating something use the simple present. For example: "I look to the side and the next thing I know, everything is falling apart". I'd probably tend to use the past tense, but I also wonder if someone managed to get 79+ without using past tenses all the time with direct speech.
> 
> @zaback21 or any other expert, do you guys have any feedback on this? What do you suggest?


I've never used the words "According to the speaker" or "The lecture states" in my Re-Tell lecture or Summarize Spoken Text sections. I just re-tell or summarize the lecture as if I'm the one speaking in the first place. I got 79+ in Speaking. I don't think you should worry about which tense you need to speak in. However just make sure you don't change tenses in the middle of the speech. You can't start off in the past tense and then follow on speaking in the present tense. That's bad speech. Pick whatever tense you want to use and stick to it.


----------



## zaback21

shariq123 said:


> I've never used the words "According to the speaker" or "The lecture states" in my Re-Tell lecture or Summarize Spoken Text sections. I just re-tell or summarize the lecture as if I'm the one speaking in the first place. I got 79+ in Speaking. I don't think you should worry about which tense you need to speak in. However just make sure you don't change tenses in the middle of the speech. You can't start off in the past tense and then follow on speaking in the present tense. That's bad speech. Pick whatever tense you want to use and stick to it.


That's what I did too. I just don't follow but say what the lecturer just said or happened. That is the better way to go. As shariq123 said, tense doesn't matter much but stick to one.


----------



## nishish

*Retell lecture*



Raviflat105 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Would you mind help in writing sample retell lecture for this Youtube vedio?
> 
> PTE Retell lecture test 2 - YouTube
> 
> I get the content what they say. The problem that I have is in which tense I have to speak. It would be great if you provide sample answer to the above recording.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My answer would be-

The lecture talks about how to use focus groups efficiently. Focus groups are the groups of people brought together to discuss on any topic. An ideal size for the focus group is 6 or 7. This is because when the group is too big side conversations start while when it is too small you may not get the range of ideas. A moderator is also important. He ensures that the conversation goes in the right direction, everyone participates and no one dominates. Use graphs, pictures while discussions so that everyone is aware of what the context is. 

So I would say which tense to use depends on the what the lecture is about. If it is about some past event, use past tense. Like there is one retell lecture which gives us information about the life of common people in Ancient Rome. So I would retell it like- The life of common people in Ancient Rome was miserable. Most of the people were slaves. Something like this. However, if the topic is general, suppose motivation or as in this case focus groups, I would use the present tense. So I use it according to the topic.
It is better to use simple past, present, and future as you get only 10 seconds after the lecture to prepare. So it is better to not get confused with all types of tenses and focus on using simple tense. I would advise you to purchase the three official guides for preparation- The official guide, pte practice plus key and the Macmillan. Go through sample answers in these books and then figure out how to proceed further. This is the authentic material we have for Pte preparation.


----------



## chvarma80

*Results*



zaback21 said:


> Two tips for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


Just got the results.

S82W72R78L76


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys, planing to give PTE exam soon on 'Kailash Colony' center. Any feedback of this center?

Leaving in Kalkaji, Delhi India.


----------



## Jazbekhu

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks kinnu369 & Zaback21.I will do, and what about reading & listening,, give some tips because i need 79+ in each..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I gave another attempt on 6thApril2017. In writing, I only got 2 SWT and 1 Essay. As far as I know, there must be either 3 SWT, 1 essay and 2 SWT, 2 Essay. Even at the start of the test it was mentioned, 2 SWT (20 minutes), 1 SWT or Essay (10-20 minutes) and 1 Essay (20 minutes) under Writing section.
> 
> I am not sure if it was a technical issue.
> 
> I got just 68 in Writing while I thought my test was better than my previous attempts (when I scored - 75, 77 and 78 respectively).
> 
> Any idea?
Click to expand...


Can u share the topic name of ur essay u got in ur exam???


----------



## nishish

*Center*



rpalni said:


> Hi Guys, planing to give PTE exam soon on 'Kailash Colony' center. Any feedback of this center?
> 
> Leaving in Kalkaji, Delhi India.


I gave my exam at this center and got 90 in all. The center is good. It has a maximum of 5 people at a time. Speaking will be chaotic but that is true for any center. Other than that the equipments are in a good condition. So, I would recommend this center. All the best for your exam.


----------



## Aman0909991

nishish said:


> I gave my exam at this center and got 90 in all. The center is good. It has a maximum of 5 people at a time. Speaking will be chaotic but that is true for any center. Other than that the equipments are in a good condition. So, I would recommend this center. All the best for your exam.


Are there separate cubicles for each individual?


----------



## soshainaus

Watch this video from e2language - though for dictation but same methods apply to repeat sentence as well to a large extent.









nader_amj said:


> Experts, please I need your assistance! I struggle in remembering the whole sentence in repeat sentence section. I practiced a YouTube video for more than 30 questions with answers for multiple times and every time for each question I miss "S" in plural words, I replace "A/the" , and I add words and forget words in each sentence. How can I overcome that? I practice this part by concentrating while eyes are closed. Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

Hi,

Any tips on how to describe an image that just has a picture - for example - a building, a phone lying on a beach, and so on? I can describe a bit about the object/building, but how do I put a conclusion? I am trying to just make up something but not good at it. 
Any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus

haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my Mock Test B 9 hours ago. Still waiting for results. Looks like there is some problem in their portal:
> 
> We are currently experiencing some technical difficulty with the release of our scores which may affect some candidates. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this as soon as possible. We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused.


Check now. I also had the same problem for the mock I took on Sunday morning, but I got my score report today morning.


----------



## lauralnk

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any tips on how to describe an image that just has a picture - for example - a building, a phone lying on a beach, and so on? I can describe a bit about the object/building, but how do I put a conclusion? I am trying to just make up something but not good at it.
> Any feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


There are no straight forward rules to this. Please use your imagination and create a story and just narrate. The factor that's being assessed is your fluency in English and vocabulary. Just speak without panicking!


----------



## soshainaus

Dkaur said:


> Hi can anyone explain this diagram.
> And can anyone give the answer for 6 ways mushroom can save the world-Ted talk and CEO survey (retell lecture)
> Thank u


How about saying something like - 

The given diagram shows the water cycle. As is evident from the diagram, the water from the water bodies evaporates to form clouds through evaporation. Next, these vapours in the clouds condense into water droplets and then fall on to the earth as rain. This process is called precipitation. Rain water also seeps into the ground, which is called perlocation. In conclusion, the cycle continues like this.


>>
Experts, suggestions?


----------



## zaback21

chvarma80 said:


> Just got the results.
> 
> S82W72R78L76


Oh the Listening and Writing. You see, you did good in the one you thought you won't. I thought I won't get 70 in Speaking and got 89. In any case, you have 65 for 2335. You will hopefully get invite in July-Aug. If more, then merrier.


----------



## nishish

*Center*



Aman0909991 said:


> Are there separate cubicles for each individual?


No, they don't have separate cubicles. It is more like an arrangement in an internet cafe where you have semi-cubicles sort of thing.


----------



## haqa

Hi,

I got my Mock test B results today:

Listening 90
Reading 77
Speaking 90
Writing 81
Enabling Skills

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 83
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 75

Mock A score attempted earlier:

Communicative Skills
Listening 84
Reading 67
Speaking 90
Writing 69

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 83
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 79

I am targeting 79+. How can i improve my scores in Grammar, Written Discourse and Reading? Need expert's advice . Thanks


----------



## Raviflat105

nishish said:


> My answer would be-
> 
> The lecture talks about how to use focus groups efficiently. Focus groups are the groups of people brought together to discuss on any topic. An ideal size for the focus group is 6 or 7. This is because when the group is too big side conversations start while when it is too small you may not get the range of ideas. A moderator is also important. He ensures that the conversation goes in the right direction, everyone participates and no one dominates. Use graphs, pictures while discussions so that everyone is aware of what the context is.
> 
> So I would say which tense to use depends on the what the lecture is about. If it is about some past event, use past tense. Like there is one retell lecture which gives us information about the life of common people in Ancient Rome. So I would retell it like- The life of common people in Ancient Rome was miserable. Most of the people were slaves. Something like this. However, if the topic is general, suppose motivation or as in this case focus groups, I would use the present tense. So I use it according to the topic.
> It is better to use simple past, present, and future as you get only 10 seconds after the lecture to prepare. So it is better to not get confused with all types of tenses and focus on using simple tense. I would advise you to purchase the three official guides for preparation- The official guide, pte practice plus key and the Macmillan. Go through sample answers in these books and then figure out how to proceed further. This is the authentic material we have for Pte preparation.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Aman0909991

nishish said:


> No, they don't have separate cubicles. It is more like an arrangement in an internet cafe where you have semi-cubicles sort of thing.


Thanks!!


----------



## rpalni

nishish said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, planing to give PTE exam soon on 'Kailash Colony' center. Any feedback of this center?
> 
> Leaving in Kalkaji, Delhi India.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my exam at this center and got 90 in all. The center is good. It has a maximum of 5 people at a time. Speaking will be chaotic but that is true for any center. Other than that the equipments are in a good condition. So, I would recommend this center. All the best for your exam.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## leo9867

*About work experinece affidavit- India*

Hi Guys

I am digressing the topic, as I cudnt find help anywhere else

Can any one guide me with the affidavit for work experince, in case the company you worked for no longer exists.

I am from mumbai India and if any one can give me the lead of an experienced notary or lawyer, who can help me with the format and letter, it wud be great

Or if any one has already created one and can guide me

Thanks


----------



## NB

leo9867 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am digressing the topic, as I cudnt find help anywhere else
> 
> Can any one guide me with the affidavit for work experince, in case the company you worked for no longer exists.
> 
> I am from mumbai India and if any one can give me the lead of an experienced notary or lawyer, who can help me with the format and letter, it wud be great
> 
> Or if any one has already created one and can guide me
> 
> Thanks



You are posting in the wrong topic

This is related to giving your PTE-A Test

Re post under the topic of ACS Assessment or whichever category of job you come under
Most categories already have threads


Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

*PTE-Coupan*

Is ptenote.com safe to purchase coupon.


----------



## Steve Pham

Hi everyone,
I just got the PTE-A test score. L69, R69, S75, W72, which are good enough for my target of 65 and not bad for the first official attempt. I took IELTS 3 times and always struggled with writing (6 in 3 times!!!). I gave up IELTS and spent 1 month to learn PTE and got it.
There are several things I would like to share:
1.	It is crucial to know how the test is scored. If you know, you’ll find the way to learn much more effectively. 
(pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf), this gives you all information you need.
For instance, in essay writing, 7 criteria will be used to evaluate you work. Among them, content only contributes 3 out of 15 points. This suggests that you should not spend too much time to think of great idea. If you content is not so good (obviously it must be relevant) but you meet the requirements for other criteria, then your writing score is still good. However, IELTS will fool you right away if your content is a bit off. The main difference is the IELTS examiners understand and feel exactly what you write. Meanwhile, PTE, or the computer, cannot make sense of what you type. It marks based on a set of marking criteria and by an algorithm to compare your essay with a bank of essay.
2.	I would suggest you buy the scored mock tests. I bought a package including 2 tests and several practice questions. Your test will be marked and reported by the same system which marks your actual test. Thus, it reflects your ability quite accurately.
After spending 1 week or so to be familiar with the test format, I did the first mock test. It was not good but I knew where I am and what my weaknesses were. Then I focus on those weaknesses, practicing more. 3 days before the actual exam, I did the second mock test and got 65+ across the board. My actual test results are quite close with the second mock test.
3.	To be very honest, I think PTE is easier than IELTS. Be prepared and you will be good.
4.	Last thing, I found that all the videos in Youtube by navjot brar are super helpful. She also gives a strategies for emergency cases in which you cannot hear properly or you don’t know what to talk. Thanks navjot. (youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw)

Thanks and good luck to you.

Steve


----------



## haqa

Steve Pham said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got the PTE-A test score. L69, R69, S75, W72, which are good enough for my target of 65 and not bad for the first official attempt. I took IELTS 3 times and always struggled with writing (6 in 3 times!!!). I gave up IELTS and spent 1 month to learn PTE and got it.
> There are several things I would like to share:
> 1.	It is crucial to know how the test is scored. If you know, you’ll find the way to learn much more effectively.
> (pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf), this gives you all information you need.
> For instance, in essay writing, 7 criteria will be used to evaluate you work. Among them, content only contributes 3 out of 15 points. This suggests that you should not spend too much time to think of great idea. If you content is not so good (obviously it must be relevant) but you meet the requirements for other criteria, then your writing score is still good. However, IELTS will fool you right away if your content is a bit off. The main difference is the IELTS examiners understand and feel exactly what you write. Meanwhile, PTE, or the computer, cannot make sense of what you type. It marks based on a set of marking criteria and by an algorithm to compare your essay with a bank of essay.
> 2.	I would suggest you buy the scored mock tests. I bought a package including 2 tests and several practice questions. Your test will be marked and reported by the same system which marks your actual test. Thus, it reflects your ability quite accurately.
> After spending 1 week or so to be familiar with the test format, I did the first mock test. It was not good but I knew where I am and what my weaknesses were. Then I focus on those weaknesses, practicing more. 3 days before the actual exam, I did the second mock test and got 65+ across the board. My actual test results are quite close with the second mock test.
> 3.	To be very honest, I think PTE is easier than IELTS. Be prepared and you will be good.
> 4.	Last thing, I found that all the videos in Youtube by navjot brar are super helpful. She also gives a strategies for emergency cases in which you cannot hear properly or you don’t know what to talk. Thanks navjot. (youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw)
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Congrats on achieving your target scores! Can you share your Mock A and B results too?
I am targeting 79+ below are my scores:
Mock Test B:
Listening90
Reading77
Speaking90
Writing81

Mock Test A:
Listening84
Reading67
Speaking90
Writing69

You think ill make it? I am appearing on 18th of this month.


----------



## Steve Pham

haqa said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Congrats on achieving your target scores! Can you share your Mock A and B results too?
> I am targeting 79+ below are my scores:
> Mock Test B:
> Listening90
> Reading77
> Speaking90
> Writing81
> 
> Mock Test A:
> Listening84
> Reading67
> Speaking90
> Writing69
> 
> You think ill make it? I am appearing on 18th of this month.


My mock tests:
Mock test A: L63, R65, S75, W66
Mock test B: L69, R72, S75, W69

I believe you'll make it. What I experience was the actual test was a bit easier than the mock tests.

Good luck!


----------



## sherif22879

Dear all,

I am struggling with repeat sentence, and tried to practice but still feel it is very hard for me. what can I do?


----------



## Fazil3

I don't think they are better than other vendors..
I had a small chat with them, but not convincing in regards to their mock test.

I will ping you in the morning with some vendors who I was about to go with



chvarma80 said:


> Is ptenote.com safe to purchase coupon.


----------



## Fazil3

Check out this one: https://www.ptetestindia.com/

In my eye, they are much better than others.



Fazil3 said:


> I don't think they are better than other vendors..
> I had a small chat with them, but not convincing in regards to their mock test.
> 
> I will ping you in the morning with some vendors who I was about to go with


----------



## chvarma80

Fazil3 said:


> Check out this one: https://www.ptetestindia.com/
> 
> In my eye, they are much better than others.


Thanks for the info! Did you buy voucher from this site?


----------



## soshainaus

Hi,

All who have taken the test - does the order of question types same in actual test as in the different mock tests and the official books? I was told by someone it is not guaranteed? Is that true?

For example, not necessary that RA will be the first one, followed by RS and then DI in speaking, and so on for other modules as well.

I just want to know so that I am mentally prepared and do not get confused or fumble in the test.

Thanks!


----------



## chvarma80

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> All who have taken the test - does the order of question types same in actual test as in the different mock tests and the official books? I was told by someone it is not guaranteed? Is that true?
> 
> For example, not necessary that RA will be the first one, followed by RS and then DI in speaking, and so on for other modules as well.
> 
> I just want to know so that I am mentally prepared and do not get confused or fumble in the test.
> 
> Thanks!


I got different order in Reading only!


----------



## sidneysaad

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> All who have taken the test - does the order of question types same in actual test as in the different mock tests and the official books? I was told by someone it is not guaranteed? Is that true?
> 
> For example, not necessary that RA will be the first one, followed by RS and then DI in speaking, and so on for other modules as well.
> 
> I just want to know so that I am mentally prepared and do not get confused or fumble in the test.
> 
> Thanks!


The order can be different, so be ready for it


----------



## sidneysaad

haqa said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Congrats on achieving your target scores! Can you share your Mock A and B results too?
> I am targeting 79+ below are my scores:
> Mock Test B:
> Listening90
> Reading77
> Speaking90
> Writing81
> 
> Mock Test A:
> Listening84
> Reading67
> Speaking90
> Writing69
> 
> You think ill make it? I am appearing on 18th of this month.


Share your enabling skills score for both mock tests, i scored low in speaking and reading in both test but managed to score 80 and 86 in them. In the writing section, you can improve drastically if you took care of few things.
Have a look at the details mentioned by Zaback for PTE and try to use as much related words for the essay topic as possible, this will affect the vocab. Also if you use good punctuation in summarize written text, use atleast 60-70 words with proper punctuation, you will see improvement.
Share your enabling skills as this will also help see what area you are lacking in.


----------



## sidneysaad

sherif22879 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am struggling with repeat sentence, and tried to practice but still feel it is very hard for me. what can I do?


Repeat sentence is very easy, one of the easiest. Try to improve your listening, while the audio is being played, close your eyes and just concentrate on what's being said. Also it helps to have done lots of practice for it. There are multiple online tutorials, go take them and practice a lot. You'll do fine.


----------



## sherif22879

sidneysaad said:


> Repeat sentence is very easy, one of the easiest. Try to improve your listening, while the audio is being played, close your eyes and just concentrate on what's being said. Also it helps to have done lots of practice for it. There are multiple online tutorials, go take them and practice a lot. You'll do fine.


The problem is that any other part of the test has a clear method to crack it, but this one has no any method really.


----------



## Raviflat105

*Pronunciation problem*

Hi All,

My target is 65+. Below are the scores in my previous attempt.

I have some difficulties in pronunciation where I lost marks in speaking section and reading in fill in the blanks. 

Would you mind advise how to improve pronunciation? I tried to record my voice in http://dictation.io/ or http://speechnotes.co/ websites while reading lectures. It didn’t detect the verbs which are in past and past participle tense. Could we trust these websites? 

My next test is scheduled on 20th April. Your inputs are greatly appreciated in all sorts of forms. 

Communicative Skills:

Listening - 69
Reading - 60
Speaking - 61
Writing - 69 

Enabling skills:

Oral Fluency - 77
Grammar - 80
Pronunciation - 58
Spelling - 65
Vocabulary - 55
Written Discourse - 60


----------



## haqa

sidneysaad said:


> Share your enabling skills score for both mock tests, i scored low in speaking and reading in both test but managed to score 80 and 86 in them. In the writing section, you can improve drastically if you took care of few things.
> Have a look at the details mentioned by Zaback for PTE and try to use as much related words for the essay topic as possible, this will affect the vocab. Also if you use good punctuation in summarize written text, use atleast 60-70 words with proper punctuation, you will see improvement.
> Share your enabling skills as this will also help see what area you are lacking in.


Hi Saad,

Below are my detailed scores:

Mock B:

Listening 90
Reading 77
Speaking 90
Writing 81
Enabling Skills

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 83
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 75

Mock A:

Communicative Skills
Listening 84
Reading 67
Speaking 90
Writing 69

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 83
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 79


----------



## Fazil3

Alhamdulillah
With the mercy of All-Mighty Allah I scored the following in PTE.

L-90, R-83, W-84 & S-90

I sincerely thank everyone in the forum, most importantly Shrikanth, Sumit and many others who shared their experiences. 
I took all the tips from here, and I couldn't thank enough.

All test takers, wish you all success in your upcoming test.


----------



## chvarma80

Fazil3 said:


> Alhamdulillah
> With the mercy of All-Mighty Allah I scored the following in PTE.
> 
> L-90, R-83, W-84 & S-90
> 
> I sincerely thank everyone in the forum, most importantly Shrikanth, Sumit and many others who shared their experiences.
> I took all the tips from here, and I couldn't thank enough.
> 
> All test takers, wish you all success in your upcoming test.


Why are you still applying for 190?
With 70 points, you can get 189, right? Sorry I am new and didn't have enough knowledge in this.


----------



## leo2575

Fazil3 said:


> Alhamdulillah
> With the mercy of All-Mighty Allah I scored the following in PTE.
> 
> L-90, R-83, W-84 & S-90
> 
> I sincerely thank everyone in the forum, most importantly Shrikanth, Sumit and many others who shared their experiences.
> I took all the tips from here, and I couldn't thank enough.
> 
> All test takers, wish you all success in your upcoming test.


Great scores.. congrats.. please do share your tips for prospective PTE takers like me.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidneysaad

haqa said:


> Hi Saad,
> 
> Below are my detailed scores:
> 
> Mock B:
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 81
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Mock A:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 84
> Reading 67
> Speaking 90
> Writing 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 83
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79


Seems like the only problem you have is with grammar, spelling will be fine you just need to be cautious while writing. Reading on the other hand needs work. I would suggest attempt atleast 10 reading mock tests which are available online. You can search for them on google. You can also register on e2 language for free and have 1-2 reading tests there. I, from my experience, can say that you will score better in original test then the mock. Just be confident and do a lot of practice.

Reading needs a lot of deduction techniques, look at e2 language videos for techniques. Also learn collocation words in english, try to read and remember as much of them as you can. You will do fine. I scored 65 and 61 in my mock in reading and scored 86 in actual test. Best of luck


----------



## sidneysaad

sherif22879 said:


> The problem is that any other part of the test has a clear method to crack it, but this one has no any method really.


there are methods but they involve a lot of practice and being super attentive when listening. Even a minor lapse in concentration will make you forget the sentence.
Be confident, be attentive, close your eyes and listen, don't write anything in this section on the erasable notepad, improve your memory by doing a lot of practice for this section. That's what i did and had a great run.


----------



## Fazil3

189 quota for SE is over for this year, that's why I just updated my EOI.



chvarma80 said:


> Why are you still applying for 190?
> With 70 points, you can get 189, right? Sorry I am new and didn't have enough knowledge in this.


----------



## Fazil3

I will consolidate all my tips into separate files, and I will share it today



leo2575 said:


> Great scores.. congrats.. please do share your tips for prospective PTE takers like me..
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope2512

Fazil3 said:


> Alhamdulillah
> With the mercy of All-Mighty Allah I scored the following in PTE.
> 
> L-90, R-83, W-84 & S-90
> 
> I sincerely thank everyone in the forum, most importantly Shrikanth, Sumit and many others who shared their experiences.
> I took all the tips from here, and I couldn't thank enough.
> 
> All test takers, wish you all success in your upcoming test.


 Congrats mate,, and do share your tips also


----------



## Indieaus

L/S/W/R - 55 / 75 / 55 / 55

Grammer - 66
Oral fluency - 83
Pronounciation - 64
Spelling - 62
Vocab - 58
Written disclosure - 55

Can some body help ??? Tips for scoring 65 + in all


----------



## Fazil3

Recently, I got my PTE results, and it says at the bottom

"NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score
Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."

So, should I inform my test center to report my score or something?


----------



## Indieaus

L/S/W/R - 55 / 75 / 55 / 55

Grammer - 66
Oral fluency - 83
Pronounciation - 64
Spelling - 62
Vocab - 58
Written disclosure - 55

Can some body help ??? Tips for scoring 65 + in all


----------



## nishish

*Help*



Indieaus said:


> L/S/W/R - 55 / 75 / 55 / 55
> 
> Grammer - 66
> Oral fluency - 83
> Pronounciation - 64
> Spelling - 62
> Vocab - 58
> Written disclosure - 55
> 
> Can some body help ??? Tips for scoring 65 + in all


In which sections are you having trouble in Listening and writing?


----------



## hdp9star

*Analyse the speaking Samples*

Hello All,
Please look at the samples I just recorded the Describe image and Read aloud two samples each.

My computer is in drawing room so need to record it little low voice and the mic was near the mouth. In actual test I am sure the voice will be more loud. 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1OmXVQivLQNX19PSm1iMF82RnM?usp=sharing

P.S: Please look at my earlier post where I mentioned about my results and some mistakes I made. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1719.html#post12283353


----------



## J J M

Fazil3 said:


> Recently, I got my PTE results, and it says at the bottom
> 
> "NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score
> Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."
> 
> So, should I inform my test center to report my score or something?


I had the same doubt and asked the PTE support team. Apparently this is only required if your score is to be shared with educational institutions. These scores get sent automatically to different institutions if we give permission.


----------



## Fazil3

Thank you for the response



J J M said:


> I had the same doubt and asked the PTE support team. Apparently this is only required if your score is to be shared with educational institutions. These scores get sent automatically to different institutions if we give permission.


----------



## archanavishnu

J J M said:


> Fazil3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, I got my PTE results, and it says at the bottom
> 
> "NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score
> Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."
> 
> So, should I inform my test center to report my score or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same doubt and asked the PTE support team. Apparently this is only required if your score is to be shared with educational institutions. These scores get sent automatically to different institutions if we give permission.
Click to expand...


Could you tell me how long it took for you to get the results? i took the exam on 11th april 2017 and hoping to get it by tomorrow. But i see a lot of posts in 2016 from people who got delayed results. Wondering what the response speed is these days.


----------



## hdp9star

archanavishnu said:


> J J M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fazil3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, I got my PTE results, and it says at the bottom
> 
> "NOTE TO INSTITUTIONS: This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score
> Report Website: www.pearsonvue.com/ptescores."
> 
> So, should I inform my test center to report my score or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same doubt and asked the PTE support team. Apparently this is only required if your score is to be shared with educational institutions. These scores get sent automatically to different institutions if we give permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you tell me how long it took for you to get the results? i took the exam on 11th april 2017 and hoping to get it by tomorrow. But i see a lot of posts in 2016 from people who got delayed results. Wondering what the response speed is these days.
Click to expand...

Usually, most people get it by two-three days. Wait for the five working days, you will sure get the results, if not, you can mail or phone them to inquire.


----------



## archanavishnu

Usually, most people get it by two-three days. Wait for the five working days, you will sure get the results, if not, you can mail or phone them to inquire.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## Fazil3

50 hours..



archanavishnu said:


> Could you tell me how long it took for you to get the results? i took the exam on 11th april 2017 and hoping to get it by tomorrow. But i see a lot of posts in 2016 from people who got delayed results. Wondering what the response speed is these days.


----------



## nyk.smit91

archanavishnu said:


> Could you tell me how long it took for you to get the results? i took the exam on 11th april 2017 and hoping to get it by tomorrow. But i see a lot of posts in 2016 from people who got delayed results. Wondering what the response speed is these days.


Whats the status showing? I took test on 12th April 12.30 P.m. IST still i have not recieved my result. The status is showing Taken- scores not reportable

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazil3

After this status, it will change to delivery successful - on hold. Then, you need to wait for an email saying your scores are ready. After all this you can see the score card



nyk.smit91 said:


> Whats the status showing? I took test on 12th April 12.30 P.m. IST still i have not recieved my result. The status is showing Taken- scores not reportable
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubel320

gave Mock Test A yesterday, got very poor marks in every section 

Reading 49, missed a blank completely 

Speaking 52

Writing 53

in Spelling 19, misspell cemetery, magnetism, excavation type words, yes now listing some common words to practice. Not sure how i ended up like that. 

Vocabulary 55, people saying to avoid complex words, so i did use "dangerous" instead deleterious or noxious 

Didnt get the time to check essay after finishing it (even writing eassy, whats going on). 


Here is some of my todays practice examples

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ZSopR6r6A3Mm11RjlNZEZfMFk


Would love to get some feedback from fellow expatians, Bit frustrated about the Mock Test result.

Regards


----------



## archanavishnu

nyk.smit91 said:


> archanavishnu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me how long it took for you to get the results? i took the exam on 11th april 2017 and hoping to get it by tomorrow. But i see a lot of posts in 2016 from people who got delayed results. Wondering what the response speed is these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the status showing? I took test on 12th April 12.30 P.m. IST still i have not recieved my result. The status is showing Taken- scores not reportable
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mine is the same status as yours: taken - scores not reportable. I was going through the PearsonVue website and it says results will come in 5 business days which typically means Mon - Fri. So looks like we can expect the results only next week.


----------



## Fazil3

I have some unused practice sets for all 4 sections of PTE which I bought from TCYonline.com.

If anyone is interested in using them for your practice, please let me know I can share my credentials.


----------



## rubel320

Fazil3 said:


> I have some unused practice sets for all 4 sections of PTE which I bought from TCYonline.com.
> 
> If anyone is interested in using them for your practice, please let me know I can share my credentials.


Hey Bro
Im interested


----------



## Fazil3

I'll PM you..



rubel320 said:


> Hey Bro
> Im interested


----------



## rubel320

im eagerly waiting


----------



## rampraba

I want it Fazil..
Thanks


----------



## Fazil3

Sorry Ram, I already sent it to rubel because he pinged me earlier.




rampraba said:


> I want it Fazil..
> Thanks


----------



## rampraba

No Problem as long as it helps someone.. Thanks for your reply..


----------



## soshainaus

How important is to say the articles while answering short answer questions in speaking? For example - a/an/the?


----------



## sanjeevneo

Hi. 

I am preparing for my second attempt at pte and would like it to be my final attempt. 

I score less in reading 73. Every other module was 85+. Now, the only thing that jumps out of my report card was my spelling 64 and grammar 69. 

Does it really contribute that much. How do I improve those. Also, would like to mention that i got 90 90 for spelling and grammar in my mock test. 

This is all so confusing to me. How do i proceed in improving my score in reading. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

soshainaus said:


> How important is to say the articles while answering short answer questions in speaking? For example - a/an/the?


I don't think they are of much importance. I myself never really focussed on that part. If I was sure of any particular article in any answer, I would use it but never made it a point to use them compulsorily. Also, sometimes you may use a wrong article so it is better to not think much about it. This is what I followed. You can take suggestions from other people as well. Good luck.


----------



## Diggy

Anyone on tips on MCQ and SQC listening?


----------



## charansingh.sai

Hi guys, 

Me and my wife gave PTE mock Test A and Test B yesterday and it's been 20 hours and the results are not yet available. How long does it takes normally?

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> Anyone on tips on MCQ and SQC listening?


Try to make a notes and understand the speaker. It will increase your concentration and easy to answer it.
First thing to do is to understand the question, what is you looking for.
If I found big option, i mean sometimes the options are of one or two words, so it's easy to answer it without making notes.

But, try to make notes and you will see the difference.
Good luck.


----------



## Fazil3

It's better to use articles, but If you miss on them don't worry because that does not affect your scores.




soshainaus said:


> How important is to say the articles while answering short answer questions in speaking? For example - a/an/the?


----------



## hohogogo

Good morning 
What is the score needed for wife in pre
Is it 30 or 40
And do you have any tricks how to crack and get this score from 1st time
With regards


----------



## soshainaus

Hi,

Just came back after my real test today. Just want to share my experience. 

I thought speaking was much tougher than the mock test A I had taken earlier. There were about 8 describe images and I think 4 retell lectures, which seemed unusual. I got a couple of short answer questions with images. I messed up completely in a couple of them as I was supposed to look for some specific stuff in that image (graph). 
So be prepared for such short answer questions. 

I also lost concentration in one of the repeat sentences and missed out some words. I could not add "conclusion" in a couple of Describe images questions. 
I don't know how badly these mistakes affect my scores. 


In writing, I just got 2 summaries and 1 essay. That was also unusual. Essay was the repeated question - best invention between antibiotics, planes and computers.

In reading and listening, the order of question types were completely different from what we practice from the book mock tests and official mock tests. I got around 7 R&W FIB.

Keeping my fingers crossed to get the required score!


----------



## nishish

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just came back after my real test today. Just want to share my experience.
> 
> I thought speaking was much tougher than the mock test A I had taken earlier. There were about 8 describe images and I think 4 retell lectures, which seemed unusual. I got a couple of short answer questions with images. I messed up completely in a couple of them as I was supposed to look for some specific stuff in that image (graph).
> So be prepared for such short answer questions.
> 
> I also lost concentration in one of the repeat sentences and missed out some words. I could not add "conclusion" in a couple of Describe images questions.
> I don't know how badly these mistakes affect my scores.
> 
> 
> In writing, I just got 2 summaries and 1 essay. That was also unusual. Essay was the repeated question - best invention between antibiotics, planes and computers.
> 
> In reading and listening, the order of question types were completely different from what we practice from the book mock tests and official mock tests. I got around 7 R&W FIB.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed to get the required score!


\

Don't worry too much. You will get the required score.


----------



## prashant.spce

There seems to be a bug in dictation.io. The word 'Emerge' is not getting recognized,no matter how clearer you try to pronounce

Everytime, it interprets as 'Image' instead of 'Emerge' 

Please someone try and let me know if,it is my pronunciation issue or software one


----------



## sumitgupta22

Fazil3 said:


> Alhamdulillah
> With the mercy of All-Mighty Allah I scored the following in PTE.
> 
> L-90, R-83, W-84 & S-90
> 
> I sincerely thank everyone in the forum, most importantly Shrikanth, Sumit and many others who shared their experiences.
> I took all the tips from here, and I couldn't thank enough.
> 
> All test takers, wish you all success in your upcoming test.


Congratz Fazil.


----------



## nyk.smit91

Congrats.. Did u get the result after the day of ur test? I took the test on 12th April and the status is still showing Taken- Scores not reportable

Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

nyk.smit91 said:


> Congrats.. Did u get the result after the day of ur test? I took the test on 12th April and the status is still showing Taken- Scores not reportable
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk


Usually the results get generated within 24-48 hrs, but in your case if it hasn't come yet, you should probably wait for until it is 5 Business Days over and then get back to their customer care.


----------



## charansingh.sai

charansingh.sai said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my wife gave PTE mock Test A and Test B yesterday and it's been 20 hours and the results are not yet available. How long does it takes normally?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Guys, an answer would be much appreciated. It's been more than 30 hours. No results yet ☹

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## archanavishnu

kartheish said:


> nyk.smit91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.. Did u get the result after the day of ur test? I took the test on 12th April and the status is still showing Taken- Scores not reportable
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the results get generated within 24-48 hrs, but in your case if it hasn't come yet, you should probably wait for until it is 5 Business Days over and then get back to their customer care.
Click to expand...

Mine is still in the same status too..taken scores not reportable..i took it on 11th April..considering that it's easter weekend there maybe some slowness..14th (friday) n 17th (monday) are public holidays in australia..so am hoping to get the results within the next 2 - 3 days..


----------



## archanavishnu

archanavishnu said:


> kartheish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyk.smit91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.. Did u get the result after the day of ur test? I took the test on 12th April and the status is still showing Taken- Scores not reportable
> 
> Sent from my LS-5016 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the results get generated within 24-48 hrs, but in your case if it hasn't come yet, you should probably wait for until it is 5 Business Days over and then get back to their customer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is still in the same status too..taken scores not reportable..i took it on 11th April..considering that it's easter weekend there maybe some slowness..14th (friday) n 17th (monday) are public holidays in australia..so am hoping to get the results within the next 2 - 3 days..
Click to expand...

Just got a mail from PTE A saying my scores are delayed and that I will be notified once they are ready


----------



## nishish

charansingh.sai said:


> Guys, an answer would be much appreciated. It's been more than 30 hours. No results yet ☹
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I got the mock test result within 30 mins when I gave the exam. Many others have also got their results fairly quickly. There may be some issue. Wait for some more time. You will get it.


----------



## kartheish

archanavishnu said:


> Just got a mail from PTE A saying my scores are delayed and that I will be notified once they are ready


Good Luck with the wait.


----------



## archanavishnu

kartheish said:


> archanavishnu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a mail from PTE A saying my scores are delayed and that I will be notified once they are ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck with the wait.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Diggy

Writing PTE-A this week, I need 79+ , I have prepared, written before, don't want to write again..so scared.


----------



## mrsella

prashant.spce said:


> There seems to be a bug in dictation.io. The word 'Emerge' is not getting recognized,no matter how clearer you try to pronounce
> 
> Everytime, it interprets as 'Image' instead of 'Emerge'
> 
> Please someone try and let me know if,it is my pronunciation issue or software one


Hey bud, it's not the software, I just tried.


----------



## sanjeevneo

sanjeevneo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am preparing for my second attempt at pte and would like it to be my final attempt.
> 
> I score less in reading 73. Every other module was 85+. Now, the only thing that jumps out of my report card was my spelling 64 and grammar 69.
> 
> Does it really contribute that much. How do I improve those. Also, would like to mention that i got 90 90 for spelling and grammar in my mock test.
> 
> This is all so confusing to me. How do i proceed in improving my score in reading.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If anyone could please help me out with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay-cee

*PTE negative marking*

Hi i really didn't get this negative marking in reading section. Does it mean that if i answered wrongly for multiple questions ,multiple answer all my score in the reading sections will be affected?
By the way, took my exam last week and i am having a difficulty with Reading sections. Anyone can recommend some important tips and links?
thanks!


----------



## jay-cee

hi can you give me any tips in reading especially reorder paragraph and multiple questions,multiple answers?
I took exam last week , i had a difficulty with re order and did not attempt to answers multiple Q ,A.Any tips and link can you suggests?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rpalni

Today news. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...d-largely-by-indians/articleshow/58235913.cms

Hope this is only applicable to 457 visa not 189 and 190?


----------



## ryanking

Hi., Can someone tell which center would be good in Singapore - Pearson or RELC ? As i read in some previous comments that the score highly varies based on the test center


----------



## YK001

jay-cee said:


> Hi i really didn't get this negative marking in reading section. Does it mean that if i answered wrongly for multiple questions ,multiple answer all my score in the reading sections will be affected?
> By the way, took my exam last week and i am having a difficulty with Reading sections. Anyone can recommend some important tips and links?
> thanks!


Hi, 

The negative marking in the reading section(and in listening ) is tricky.
You can not play safe and choose only one answer, when there are two correct options. you will be scored zero. The scores of this question will not affect any other section.


----------



## YK001

jay-cee said:


> hi can you give me any tips in reading especially reorder paragraph and multiple questions,multiple answers?
> I took exam last week , i had a difficulty with re order and did not attempt to answers multiple Q ,A.Any tips and link can you suggests?
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, 

Re order paragraph contains highest weightage in the reading section besides fill in the blank- dropdowns. 
Personally, I find this very simple and easy if you are a good reader. I personally solved mines in less than a minutes, both the questions. 
Tips-
Read for the meaning
Identify the INDEPENDENT sentence, which can be the first sentence. 
Try to make pairs of sentences
Understand how the CONNECTORS work e.g. However, while, because etc 
And you are done.

Thanks 

PTE 83= L/R/S/W=81/84/81/90


----------



## ryanking

Hi @jay-cee , can you please give your feedback on the test center, since you have already taken the test.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Today news.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...d-largely-by-indians/articleshow/58235913.cms
> 
> Hope this is only applicable to 457 visa not 189 and 190?


Guys your views on this?


----------



## kartheish

rpalni said:


> Guys your views on this?


Let us say at this moment, it is only for 457 and not 180/190.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Does it affect 189 for 2613? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

sanjeevneo said:


> Does it affect 189 for 2613?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think, not now but very soon it may happen they will think for 189 or 190 as well.


----------



## NB

Any link where i can download the PTE-A Practice test book and the official guide ?

Cheers


----------



## rubel320

Hey guys

any idea if i want to give mock Test A second time , will they repeat same questions again?


----------



## sumitgupta22

rubel320 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> any idea if i want to give mock Test A second time , will they repeat same questions again?


Yes. Questions for fixed for both the Mock tests.


----------



## rubel320

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes. Questions for fixed for both the Mock tests.


I heard Test B is easier than Real Test

is it true?


----------



## zaback21

rpalni said:


> Today news.
> 
> Australia abolishes visa programme popular with Indians - Times of India
> 
> Hope this is only applicable to 457 visa not 189 and 190?


Well 200 occupations have been removed from CSOL.

16 Occupations can now only apply in 189 but not in 190.

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations


----------



## m_hegazy

I heard it is easier than IELTS ?!


----------



## NB

newbienz said:


> Any link where i can download the PTE-A Practice test book and the official guide ?
> 
> Cheers



Anyone ?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

m_hegazy said:


> I heard it is easier than IELTS ?!


yes it is.. I appeared only once and got good score.. can't say desired but I was having cough and cold that day even then I scored well.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

newbienz said:


> Anyone ?


search this thread in first 100 pages you will get links to google drive where you can download... I downloaded and there is a lot of material available online.. best is go to youtube and search E2 language videos.. if you watch those videos and follow those strategy you will score more than 65+ for sure... I score more than 70 in almost all


----------



## zaback21

newbienz said:


> Anyone ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## m_hegazy

Please any one have links for the exam ? I am preparing to take the exam on next July


----------



## Fazil3

PTE is easier to score than IELTS.



m_hegazy said:


> I heard it is easier than IELTS ?!


----------



## Fazil3

I could not compare the other sections, but reading in Mock-B is easier than Mock-A



rubel320 said:


> I heard Test B is easier than Real Test
> 
> is it true?


----------



## rubel320

Fazil3 said:


> I could not compare the other sections, but reading in Mock-B is easier than Mock-A


Thanks bro


----------



## american_desi

Hi Guys, has anyone given the Mock test A/B recently(past 1-2 weeks). I gave the mock test A a week ago and Mock test B couple of days ago....

Got the results for both after 3 days (there is a note on their site that scores are delayed due to technical issue).

I got >75 in writing/listening but i got really low score in Reading/Speaking (62/59)....i made some mistakes in Reading but my speaking was fluent. I recorded myself to test and even tried the dictation apps....

I am wondering if PTE has changed anything in their algorithms? Below are the results from my latest Mock test B with lowest scores...

Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 43

I am very disappointed to say the least 

I am scheduled to take the test in 2 days, is there anything i can do to improve last min? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## zaback21

american_desi said:


> Hi Guys, has anyone given the Mock test A/B recently(past 1-2 weeks). I gave the mock test A a week ago and Mock test B couple of days ago....
> 
> Got the results for both after 3 days (there is a note on their site that scores are delayed due to technical issue).
> 
> I got >75 in writing/listening but i got really low score in Reading/Speaking (62/59)....i made some mistakes in Reading but my speaking was fluent. I recorded myself to test and even tried the dictation apps....
> 
> I am wondering if PTE has changed anything in their algorithms? Below are the results from my latest Mock test B with lowest scores...
> 
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 43
> 
> I am very disappointed to say the least
> 
> I am scheduled to take the test in 2 days, is there anything i can do to improve last min? Thanks in advance.....


Improve your Reading. Speaking mark depends on your computer mic. I got 65 in Mock Test A and 89 in actual exam. As your computer mic is not as sophisticated as PTE one so don't worry too much about it.

Also oral fluency should be higher as mic mostly affects pronunciation mark.

These tips might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## hdp9star

american_desi said:


> Hi Guys, has anyone given the Mock test A/B recently(past 1-2 weeks). I gave the mock test A a week ago and Mock test B couple of days ago....
> 
> Got the results for both after 3 days (there is a note on their site that scores are delayed due to technical issue).
> 
> I got >75 in writing/listening but i got really low score in Reading/Speaking (62/59)....i made some mistakes in Reading but my speaking was fluent. I recorded myself to test and even tried the dictation apps....
> 
> I am wondering if PTE has changed anything in their algorithms? Below are the results from my latest Mock test B with lowest scores...
> 
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 43
> 
> I am very disappointed to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am scheduled to take the test in 2 days, is there anything i can do to improve last min? Thanks in advance.....


You can record and put samples here, so the members who already cleared the pte with good score will give you a feedback.


----------



## ryanking

ryanking said:


> Hi., Can someone tell which center would be good in Singapore - Pearson or RELC ? As i read in some previous comments that the score highly varies based on the test center


Anybody who took PTE test in singapore ?


----------



## tusshhar

I took PTE in Singapore


----------



## tusshhar

ryanking said:


> Anybody who took PTE test in singapore ?



I took the test in Pearson test center, did not face any issues.


----------



## rampraba

tusshhar said:


> I took the test in Pearson test center, did not face any issues.


Hi Tusshhar, How was the test.. Was it easy.. How is the center... Was it too crowded? I will be taking my exam on 26/04 in Singapore.


----------



## Indieaus

How long does the pte take to give results ??? I have given on monday still now report not available


----------



## venkat

Hello Friend,

It takes hardly one or two days but now a days so many people write examination daily, so maximum within 5 days your getting results.

Thanks,
venakt.S


----------



## venkat

In Singapore two centers are there please share me which center you are booking and when you are booking weekday or week end.


----------



## sharadnv

*Speaking section: Click on Next button*

Hi guys,

In case of speaking section, should we wait for the status to change to "Completed" status before we click Next.

I have seen earlier posts related to the same but did not understand whether this matters.

I had given the test recently and still waiting for the results. I clicked on Next as i finished early before the status change.
Any way, i am still preparing for the next attempt, as i need to get 79+


----------



## hdp9star

sharadnv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In case of speaking section, should we wait for the status to change to "Completed" status before we click Next.
> 
> I have seen earlier posts related to the same but did not understand whether this matters.
> 
> I had given the test recently and still waiting for the results. I clicked on Next as i finished early before the status change.
> Any way, i am still preparing for the next attempt, as i need to get 79+


Nope, it doesn't matter. Even if you wait for it finishing it self, it would automatically cut off after 3 sec.
So relax and best of luck. Please do share your results.


----------



## tusshhar

rampraba said:


> Hi Tusshhar, How was the test.. Was it easy.. How is the center... Was it too crowded? I will be taking my exam on 26/04 in Singapore.


Center was ok...not so big. With me 4 other candidates were giving the test. There was some noise during speaking section but that's fine if you just concentrate on your test. I got 70+ in all sections in the first attempt. 

Just note you won't get water in the center so bring your own water bottle. I had to go down and buy it from the food court. I was expecting at least they should have this basic facility.

All the best!


----------



## prashant.spce

*Grammar matters in Speaking*

Experts there..

Please can anyone tell me,how much does grammar matter in speaking tasks (especially Describe image and Retell lecture) for 79+

TIA


----------



## sumitgupta22

prashant.spce said:


> Experts there..
> 
> Please can anyone tell me,how much does grammar matter in speaking tasks (especially Describe image and Retell lecture) for 79+
> 
> TIA


Not much. For speaking, it is important that you maintain your fluency and pronunciation. And if you have made some mistake, DO NOT correct it.


----------



## akash_futureca

Hi friends 

I have started coaching for PTE. My target is to appear in exams in July.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just came back after my real test today. Just want to share my experience.
> 
> I thought speaking was much tougher than the mock test A I had taken earlier. There were about 8 describe images and I think 4 retell lectures, which seemed unusual. I got a couple of short answer questions with images. I messed up completely in a couple of them as I was supposed to look for some specific stuff in that image (graph).
> So be prepared for such short answer questions.
> 
> I also lost concentration in one of the repeat sentences and missed out some words. I could not add "conclusion" in a couple of Describe images questions.
> I don't know how badly these mistakes affect my scores.
> 
> 
> In writing, I just got 2 summaries and 1 essay. That was also unusual. Essay was the repeated question - best invention between antibiotics, planes and computers.
> 
> In reading and listening, the order of question types were completely different from what we practice from the book mock tests and official mock tests. I got around 7 R&W FIB.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed to get the required score!


How much you scored?


Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant.spce

sumitgupta22 said:


> Not much. For speaking, it is important that you maintain your fluency and pronunciation. And if you have made some mistake, DO NOT correct it.


Thanks Sumit for the confirmation.

Just wanted to ensure that whether 'not speaking grammatically' will have a big effect on the speaking scores as i always tend to make grammatical mistakes in DI and RL sections as the entire concentration is on the Oral fluency and Pronunciation along with the time limit.


----------



## sumitgupta22

prashant.spce said:


> Thanks Sumit for the confirmation.
> 
> Just wanted to ensure that whether 'not speaking grammatically' will have a big effect on the speaking scores as i always tend to make grammatical mistakes in DI and RL sections as the entire concentration is on the Oral fluency and Pronunciation along with the time limit.


few mistakes are acceptable. I can tell you that I did quite a few grammatical mistakes in DI and Retell, but still scored 90 in speaking.


----------



## soshainaus

akash_futureca said:


> How much you scored?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Still waiting for the results. It has been more than 48 hours but no email yet.


----------



## soshainaus

sumitgupta22 said:


> few mistakes are acceptable. I can tell you that I did quite a few grammatical mistakes in DI and Retell, but still scored 90 in speaking.


I made mistakes in a couple of short answer questions and one repeat sentence. I also could not say "conclusion" in 2 or 3 DI. I had got 8 DI. How badly will that affect my score? I am bit worried.


----------



## ryanking

tusshhar said:


> I took the test in Pearson test center, did not face any issues.



Thanks @tusshhar. May be the reason most of the dates are booked for Pearson. Think I can wait to take test in Pearson itself.


----------



## Dkaur

Hi

Can someone please share the summary for retell lecture. The link is attached.
I got this in my test

32 Paper Windmil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VfxdRbOVNI ?50s

Thank u


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys, 
Hope all read today news that "New Zealand toughens requirements for skilled immigrants".
It may happen by 1st july Australia will also do some change in PR process.


----------



## rpalni

1st USA done changes in H1B and planing to do for L1, then UK done, then Singapore then Australia and now New Zealand.


----------



## rpalni

Seniors your views on this. Really worried a lot.


----------



## sharadnv

L1 is already done, many employees in my current company are facing rejection from last 6 months.
Seeing the trend, its better to get the PR processed max by end of this year, or who knows what will be the scenario, starting next.


----------



## rpalni

sharadnv said:


> L1 is already done, many employees in my current company are facing rejection from last 6 months.
> Seeing the trend, its better to get the PR processed max by end of this year, or who knows what will be the scenario, starting next.


Yes you are correct. But my intuition is saying that this trend will going to impact 
1-july-2017 celing quota refresh.


----------



## 22ji

Dear All

Is there any one whose PTE result got delayed beyond 5 days..its been 8 days and i have not received it.


----------



## zaback21

22ji said:


> Dear All
> 
> Is there any one whose PTE result got delayed beyond 5 days..its been 8 days and i have not received it.


Mine was delayed 5 days. Call here: Contact - Pearson


----------



## Indieaus

Today is the 4 day still no reponse from pte .....


----------



## soshainaus

22ji said:


> Dear All
> 
> Is there any one whose PTE result got delayed beyond 5 days..its been 8 days and i have not received it.


I am also waiting for the results. I took the test on 17th April, Monday, 9 AM.


----------



## haqa

hi,

More than 48 hours since i gave my PTE-A exam. The status still shows "taken - Scores not reportable". I heard from people they normally release results in 24 hours :/


----------



## markymark5

I took mine last Monday. Guess that everyone's having this issue.


----------



## sharadnv

Yep.... Even i had given the test on Monday... still no result...
Can we book another test before we get results?


----------



## Diggy

Why is the PTE-A mock test been delayed?


----------



## shaymu0829

Can anyone advise on me what is wrong with my writing score? I took this test for 6 times and my writing score is still under 79 since the first test.

I seek a lot of help from other professional coaches and 90 scorers but cannot identify extract underlying causes.

Professional coach advised me that essay have no problem, just work on spelling, luck matters.

90 scorers advised me listening score relatively low, work on SST.


here are my scores 
LRSW GOPSVW

72 88 82 71 // 86 88 80 23 90 90 

85 90 90 71 // 90 90 90 44 78 90 

76 76 90 69 // 72 90 82 48 77 90

80 89 90 75 // 71 90 90 64 82 90 

87 90 90 76 // 77 90 83 49 76 79

83 89 90 73 // 78 90 87 47 83 78

really appreciate your analysis. all comments are welcome.. thanks


----------



## Panda112

Do you give time for spell check at the end of tasks that involve writing? (essay, summary, write from dictation, summarize spoken text, fill in heard words). If not do it.
Also, write 5-10 essays in notepad, don't paste it on your word yet. Write all the essays then copy all of them to word at once. Check spelling, figure out what words you make the most mistakes (note them down separately). Be extra careful on them.

Since your spelling is low each time, I think it's the most frequent words (that you used in every test) that you are making mistakes with. So, 5-10 essays might help you figure out what isn't working. (Maybe words like it's vs its, isn't vs is'nt, you're vs your'e, people vs peoples, student's vs students'...)

Also, maybe you're using American and British English in the same text. (analyze vs analyse........)



shaymu0829 said:


> Can anyone advise on me what is wrong with my writing score? I took this test for 6 times and my writing score is still under 79 since the first test.
> 
> I seek a lot of help from other professional coaches and 90 scorers but cannot identify extract underlying causes.
> 
> Professional coach advised me that essay have no problem, just work on spelling, luck matters.
> 
> 90 scorers advised me listening score relatively low, work on SST.
> 
> 
> here are my scores
> LRSW GOPSVW
> 
> 72 88 82 71 // 86 88 80 23 90 90
> 
> 85 90 90 71 // 90 90 90 44 78 90
> 
> 76 76 90 69 // 72 90 82 48 77 90
> 
> 80 89 90 75 // 71 90 90 64 82 90
> 
> 87 90 90 76 // 77 90 83 49 76 79
> 
> 83 89 90 73 // 78 90 87 47 83 78
> 
> really appreciate your analysis. all comments are welcome.. thanks


----------



## biggy85

shaymu0829 said:


> Can anyone advise on me what is wrong with my writing score? I took this test for 6 times and my writing score is still under 79 since the first test.
> 
> I seek a lot of help from other professional coaches and 90 scorers but cannot identify extract underlying causes.
> 
> Professional coach advised me that essay have no problem, just work on spelling, luck matters.
> 
> 90 scorers advised me listening score relatively low, work on SST.
> 
> 
> here are my scores
> LRSW GOPSVW
> 
> 72 88 82 71 // 86 88 80 23 90 90
> 
> 85 90 90 71 // 90 90 90 44 78 90
> 
> 76 76 90 69 // 72 90 82 48 77 90
> 
> 80 89 90 75 // 71 90 90 64 82 90
> 
> 87 90 90 76 // 77 90 83 49 76 79
> 
> 83 89 90 73 // 78 90 87 47 83 78
> 
> really appreciate your analysis. all comments are welcome.. thanks


Keep writing and pay good attention to the spellings. I understand the effort you are putting. Your determination will pay off. Don't give up. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys, Please find my mock test A and B score below. My target score is 65+. I am preparing since last 3 months but still not able to score good. In speaking sentence I am facing difficulty in Repeat sentence section. I have final exam on 3rd may please guide me how I will do last 10 days preparation to achieve 65+ in all section.
-------------------------------
Test A (20-April-2017)

Listening
61
Reading
52
Speaking
41
Writing
65

Grammar
83
Oral Fluency
23
Pronunciation
25
Spelling
55
Vocabulary
55
Written Discourse
47
---------------------------------
Test B (12-March-2017)

Listening
59
Reading
54
Speaking
38
Writing
65

Grammar 
82
Oral Fluency 
51
Pronunciation 
17
Spelling 
73
Vocabulary 
62
Written Discourse 
45


----------



## KKB_0602

Looks like U need to work more on pronunciation. U can improve your pronunciation by practicing phonemic chart here are the links to follow
https://www.teachingenglish.org.uk/article/phonemic-chart
BBC Learning English - The Sounds of English / Introduction to The Sounds of English
English Pronunciation Exercises: Mastering the Main Sounds of English

Also you should record your sound and try to figure out where you making the mistakes.
Simultaneously you can also record you sound using google dictation (https://dictation.io/) it will convert your speech into text, if you are 75-80 % correct its good to go.


----------



## Mohrama

Did anyone get the results? I took on Tue. 3 days no results


----------



## markymark5

My test status now changed to "taken - Scores reportable", I'll just have to wait for the email confirmation. Took my exam last Monday.


----------



## rpalni

Thanks mate for your suggestions.


----------



## chvarma80

*Retell lecture*



Dkaur said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please share the summary for retell lecture. The link is attached.
> I got this in my test
> 
> 32 Paper Windmil
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VfxdRbOVNI ?50s
> 
> Thank u


I got the same in my test, I completely messed it up. But I still got 82 in speaking.


----------



## sharadnv

*PTE exam result - on hold*

Hi,

I gave PTE A exam on Monday.
Today, the status changed to "Delivery Successful - On hold":hurt:

WHat does this mean and how much time will they take now to deliver the score.

I need to schedule my next test.
Can i do that before i receive my scores?


----------



## Zaddu

From now, you should receive a email saying that you are score is available. Then, you can see it imm.

And, you cannot book another test without seeing the score card of this test.



sharadnv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave PTE A exam on Monday.
> Today, the status changed to "Delivery Successful - On hold":hurt:
> 
> WHat does this mean and how much time will they take now to deliver the score.
> 
> I need to schedule my next test.
> Can i do that before i receive my scores?


----------



## Diggy

My Laptop's speaker seems to be bad, I took mock test B on the 16th of April....my scores are L50, R44, S10, W64 enabling skills.....Gr65, OF10, PR10, SP84, V31, WD90

I just took mock test A, L50, L44, S10, W73.....Enabling skills are G47, OF10, Pronunciation 10, SP69, VO29, WD 79.

My first attempt on pte-a was R64, S63, W66, L69....
My second attempt is in two days time, should I shift dis exam or what, since I need 79+ is like 3mnths of prep.....what do u think? @ zaback? And others.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> My Laptop's speaker seems to be bad, I took mock test B on the 16th of April....my scores are L50, R44, S10, W64 enabling skills.....Gr65, OF10, PR10, SP84, V31, WD90
> 
> I just took mock test A, L50, L44, S10, W73.....Enabling skills are G47, OF10, Pronunciation 10, SP69, VO29, WD 79.
> 
> My first attempt on pte-a was R64, S63, W66, L69....
> My second attempt is in two days time, should I shift dis exam or what, since I need 79+ is like 3mnths of prep.....what do u think? @ zaback? And others.


If you can shift without losing more more money or close to the fee, then yes I would say do it. Those marks don't look too good. You need more practice. If it is going to cost $140+, then take the exam.


----------



## Reemhassan

Dear friends,
do you think that e2 language package with 199 $ is useful to purchase or just using open sources is enough?
i need only 65 to get 10 points
thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> do you think that e2 language package with 199 $ is useful to purchase or just using open sources is enough?
> i need only 65 to get 10 points
> thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Try to take mock test first then decide if you need to enroll to e2language based on the mock exam results. There are lots of resources on Youtube but it depends on your preference.


----------



## zaback21

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> do you think that e2 language package with 199 $ is useful to purchase or just using open sources is enough?
> i need only 65 to get 10 points
> thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


as markymark5 said take the mock. But only advise will be to take the Mock A as if it is your real exam and you are planning to give exam tomorrow not use it to assess what level you are in. Cos Mock Test A can only be given once and make the best use of it. Prepare absolutely and then take that Test A. Based on the mark you can decide if you are ready or need e2.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Hi Guys, Please find my mock test A and B score below. My target score is 65+. I am preparing since last 3 months but still not able to score good. In speaking sentence I am facing difficulty in Repeat sentence section. I have final exam on 3rd may please guide me how I will do last 10 days preparation to achieve 65+ in all section.
> -------------------------------
> Test A (20-April-2017)
> 
> Listening
> 61
> Reading
> 52
> Speaking
> 41
> Writing
> 65
> 
> Grammar
> 83
> Oral Fluency
> 23
> Pronunciation
> 25
> Spelling
> 55
> Vocabulary
> 55
> Written Discourse
> 47
> ---------------------------------
> Test B (12-March-2017)
> 
> Listening
> 59
> Reading
> 54
> Speaking
> 38
> Writing
> 65
> 
> Grammar
> 82
> Oral Fluency
> 51
> Pronunciation
> 17
> Spelling
> 73
> Vocabulary
> 62
> Written Discourse
> 45


My fluency is good and checked through Dictation.io getting 70% +. Don't know where is the problem. Friends please help, I have my final exam on 3rd May. So, please suggest exactly what and how I will prepare in left 10 days.


----------



## zaback21

rpalni said:


> My fluency is good and checked through Dictation.io getting 70% +. Don't know where is the problem. Friends please help, I have my final exam on 3rd May. So, please suggest exactly what and how I will prepare in left 10 days.


Try speak with an open mouth, practice pronunciations, and have fun, excitement and be dramatic when you speak and not sound like a robot. Use appropriate pauses and intonations.


----------



## 22ji

zaback21 said:


> Mine was delayed 5 days. Call here: Contact - Pearson


Thanks Zaback got my desired result today 65+...i can now claim 10 more points.


----------



## rpalni

zaback21 said:


> Try speak with an open mouth, practice pronunciations, and have fun, excitement and be dramatic when you speak and not sound like a robot. Use appropriate pauses and intonations.


Thanks Zaback21, your comments are very useful as always.


----------



## zaback21

22ji said:


> Thanks Zaback got my desired result today 65+...i can now claim 10 more points.


Congrats ! Now get invite on 26 April. Get your PCC, do your medical tomorrow and get everything ready for direct grant. You might be a PR before 10 May if you can preload everything when you lodge on 26 April.


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Laptop's speaker seems to be bad, I took mock test B on the 16th of April....my scores are L50, R44, S10, W64 enabling skills.....Gr65, OF10, PR10, SP84, V31, WD90
> 
> I just took mock test A, L50, L44, S10, W73.....Enabling skills are G47, OF10, Pronunciation 10, SP69, VO29, WD 79.
> 
> My first attempt on pte-a was R64, S63, W66, L69....
> My second attempt is in two days time, should I shift dis exam or what, since I need 79+ is like 3mnths of prep.....what do u think? @ zaback? And others.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can shift without losing more more money or close to the fee, then yes I would say do it. Those marks don't look too good. You need more practice. If it is going to cost $140+, then take the exam.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have just bought the voucher, yet to book a date, buh how do I practise further?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Yes, I have just bought the voucher, yet to book a date, buh how do I practise further?


Have you done everything here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## sanjeevneo

sanjeevneo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am preparing for my second attempt at pte and would like it to be my final attempt.
> 
> I scored less in reading - 73. Now, the only thing that jumps out of my report card was my spelling 64 and grammar 69.
> 
> How do I improve in this section Also, would like to mention that i got 90 90 for spelling and grammar in my mock test.
> 
> This is all so confusing to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Bump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

sanjeevneo said:


> Bump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes exam pressure can cause you to underperform. Also Mock Test B is easier than real exam (If you did Test B).

Try write on notepad without spell check to improve spelling. Grammar needs lots of practice and can't be improved in a day.


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have just bought the voucher, yet to book a date, buh how do I practise further?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done everything here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
Click to expand...

Yea gone through MacMillan by PTE-A.....and navjots YouTube videos on speaking sections.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Yea gone through MacMillan by PTE-A.....and navjots YouTube videos on speaking sections.


What about the 3 practice tetsts in the software, Pearson Kenny book, and hundreds of other youtube videos !


----------



## archanavishnu

markymark5 said:


> My test status now changed to "taken - Scores reportable", I'll just have to wait for the email confirmation. Took my exam last Monday.


 Are you able to see your scores? I got a confirmation mail stating my scores are available but when i click the link it says technical error  i took the exam on 11th April almost 10 calendar days back and still no results!


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea gone through MacMillan by PTE-A.....and navjots YouTube videos on speaking sections.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 3 practice tetsts in the software, Pearson Kenny book, and hundreds of other youtube videos !
Click to expand...

Pearson Kenny book? Don't think I have heard of it before pls, kindly send me anything that can help me get 79+ across all bands... I know I can squeeze out 65+ easily but that would keep me on 60 points ....and mechanical engineers hardly get 190 from States, that's while I am trying hard to get 20pt from English, so that can skyrocket me to 70pts and get me ITA asap.


----------



## Indieaus

Hi zaback21 do u know any thing about dba profile visa ...190 quoto is closed or open


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Pearson Kenny book? Don't think I have heard of it before pls, kindly send me anything that can help me get 79+ across all bands... I know I can squeeze out 65+ easily but that would keep me on 60 points ....and mechanical engineers hardly get 190 from States, that's while I am trying hard to get 20pt from English, so that can skyrocket me to 70pts and get me ITA asap.


PTE_Academic_Practice_Tests_Plus by Kenny N.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWOUFHa21jemNpaVU


----------



## zaback21

Indieaus said:


> Hi zaback21 do u know any thing about dba profile visa ...190 quoto is closed or open


sorry dba profile visa ? I am not sure what you mean ?


----------



## Indieaus

I did not got mail from pte but status is showing score report reportable ...throwing error message not available will received mail


----------



## hdp9star

Anybody here gave exam on Tuesday, 18 April? And got a result?


----------



## haqa

I gave exam on 18th. My status changed to "scores reportable " today. Not sure how long before that email to view scores.


----------



## jdharm

*Taken - Not Score reportable*

Hi All,

I gave my exam [email protected] 3PM - Hyderabad. Still waiting for the result. Status shows 'Taken scores not reportable' Anyone else on the same boat???


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pearson Kenny book? Don't think I have heard of it before pls, kindly send me anything that can help me get 79+ across all bands... I know I can squeeze out 65+ easily but that would keep me on 60 points ....and mechanical engineers hardly get 190 from States, that's while I am trying hard to get 20pt from English, so that can skyrocket me to 70pts and get me ITA asap.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE_Academic_Practice_Tests_Plus by Kenny N.
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWOUFHa21jemNpaVU
Click to expand...

Is very unfortunate that I don't know how much I can offer in speaking sections due to my laptops speaker have been unable to pick my voice in the test so far. How long do I need to practise to increase my chances of 79+


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Is very unfortunate that I don't know how much I can offer in speaking sections due to my laptops speaker have been unable to pick my voice in the test so far. How long do I need to practise to increase my chances of 79+


Don't worry about Speaking. You need improvements in all the other sections too.


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is very unfortunate that I don't know how much I can offer in speaking sections due to my laptops speaker have been unable to pick my voice in the test so far. How long do I need to practise to increase my chances of 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about Speaking. You need improvements in all the other sections too.
Click to expand...

I should templates for my essays, retell lecture, SST, what new do you suggest I do, I am already losing it on this PTE A....how long do I need to study more even if I finish this material in a week's time.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> I should templates for my essays, retell lecture, SST, what new do you suggest I do, I am already losing it on this PTE A....how long do I need to study more even if I finish this material in a week's time.


It depends. PTE is not like studying maths or Physics. It is a skill that develops over time. Practice, Practice and Practice. You can record 1-2 from each section, upload in google drive and post here. People may be able to give you some feedback. I am busy so won't be able to help much.


----------



## catchdwind

Thank y'all for your support and encouragements...
I finally aced my English test via PTE.

I'm most grateful to God Almighty; All praise and glory be unto Him.

Special thanks to @*chinkyjenn*
Appreciation: @wii4u @Anushka_w @gsferrari @MattF @lav2016 @zaback21 all of who took out time to respond to me via PM.

Best wishes to those yet to achieve their target scores. Do not relent... Perseverance pays... Mine was a case of jumping from a speaking score of 49 to 79+


----------



## zaback21

catchdwind said:


> Thank y'all for your support and encouragements...
> I finally aced my English test via PTE.
> 
> I'm most grateful to God Almighty; All praise and glory be unto Him.
> 
> Special thanks to @*chinkyjenn*
> Appreciation: @wii4u @Anushka_w @gsferrari @MattF @lav2016 @zaback21 all of who took out time to respond to me via PM.
> 
> Best wishes to those yet to achieve their target scores. Do not relent... Perseverance pays... Mine was a case of jumping from a speaking score of 49 to 79+


Congrats mate !

Get your PCC and Medical by 26 April and lodge on that day and get a direct grant.

This might help to start with: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## apj84

zaback21 said:


> as markymark5 said take the mock. But only advise will be to take the Mock A as if it is your real exam and you are planning to give exam tomorrow not use it to assess what level you are in. Cos Mock Test A can only be given once and make the best use of it. Prepare absolutely and then take that Test A. Based on the mark you can decide if you are ready or need e2.


Hi

Where I can take this mock test? 
Is it paid mock test? 

I registered in PTE site for exam, appearing next month. Could not find any mock in PTE site.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

apj84 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where I can take this mock test?
> Is it paid mock test?
> 
> I registered in PTE site for exam, appearing next month. Could not find any mock in PTE site.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


Here: https://ptepractice.com/

Take Test Version 1 as it is on par or difficult than real test. Test 2 is easier and hence not quite as good an indicator of how you will do.

As said, take it as if it is your real exam and then you will find out if you are good enough for the exam or need improvements.


----------



## catchdwind

Thanks mate!

You can be sure I've read that link more than once previously and even today while completing my EOI 

I'm not sure if I'd need a PCC as I've only been in Australia for 7 months (less than the stated 12 months). And before moving to Oz, I already did PCC for countries I've lived in which I used to apply for my current visa. To avoid delays, I may just do the PCC for Oz, but I don't think I need to redo another PCC for other countries since I've not visited since obtaining PCC. What do you reckon?



zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate !
> 
> Get your PCC and Medical by 26 April and lodge on that day and get a direct grant.
> 
> This might help to start with: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## zaback21

catchdwind said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> You can be sure I've read that link more than once previously and even today while completing my EOI
> 
> Though, I'm currently stuck with tryna generate a HAP ID as I couldn't find the 189 subclass under skilled migration via the New Application link.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if I'd need a PCC as I've only been in Australia for 7 months (less than the stated 12 months). And before moving to Oz, I already did PCC for countries I've lived in which I used to apply for my current visa. To avoid delays, I may just do the PCC for Oz, but I don't think I need to redo another PCC for other countries since I've not visited since obtaining PCC. What do you reckon?


Is My Health Declarations not working in ImmiAccount ?

If you are currently in Aus, you may need it since it is your current residence. Though better check. You can apply now and will get it within a week or so, they are quite fast. Better have it and not lose time getting unnecessary CO contact.

Let me know if My Health Declarations works or not.


----------



## catchdwind

Hello, sorry I was over anxious or rather eager. 
I found it... I was already editing my post while you replied.
Yes, I'd get it done. Thanks.



zaback21 said:


> Is My Health Declarations not working in ImmiAccount ?
> 
> If you are currently in Aus, you may need it since it is your current residence. Though better check. You can apply now and will get it within a week or so, they are quite fast. Better have it and not lose time getting unnecessary CO contact.
> 
> Let me know if My Health Declarations works or not.


----------



## apj84

zaback21 said:


> Here: https://ptepractice.com/
> 
> Take Test Version 1 as it is on par or difficult than real test. Test 2 is easier and hence not quite as good an indicator of how you will do.
> 
> As said, take it as if it is your real exam and then you will find out if you are good enough for the exam or need improvements.


Thanks bro..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## haqa

Received result online notification from PTE. When i try to open my result, the pdf file is empty :/


----------



## pietro.rondon

Mine too. We will have to wait until monday. Good luck for us!


----------



## catchdwind

Give it time, logout and re-login if possible.
I had slightly similar experience.
I hurried online to view my score immediately I received the email notification but encountered multiple errors viewing my score report.
I logged out and returned after about 15mins. I was good to go!



haqa said:


> Received result online notification from PTE. When I try to open my result, the pdf file is empty :/


----------



## catchdwind

If you've already received confirmation of your score report available by email,
then you may not have to wait until Monday. The problem may be solved automatically with time. Usually logging out and returning back after a while may do the magic as was with my case. Good luck!



pietro.rondon said:


> Mine too. We will have to wait until monday. Good luck for us!


----------



## haqa

catchdwind said:


> Give it time, logout and re-login if possible.
> I had slightly similar experience.
> I hurried online to view my score immediately I received the email notification but encountered multiple errors viewing my score report.
> I logged out and returned after about 15mins. I was good to go!


Tried that already 25 times. lol. I spoke with their support, they said it will take 24 hours for that link to activate after you have received the email. Ridiculous!


----------



## catchdwind

Hahaaaaa, you can be sure that you're not alone. I don't even remember how many times I tried before taking a chill. Hopefully, it'd be resolved soon.



haqa said:


> Tried that already *25 times*. lol. I spoke with their support, they said it will take 24 hours for that link to activate after you have received the email. Ridiculous!


----------



## Raviflat105

*Missed again in speaking*

Hi All,

I had given PTE exam on 20th April for which I got score yesterday night. These are my scores. 

L/R/S/W - 68/66/53/75
G/Or/Pr/S/V/W - 77/60/56/62/65/60

My target is 65+. I missed again in speaking.

Please suggest how to increase score in speaking. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indieaus

Can please any help me what wrong i am doing please help ...

L / W / S / R 

61 / 63 / 78 / 67

Grammer - 78
Oral fluency - 90
Pronounciation - 61
Spelling - 90
Vocab - 76
WD - 90


----------



## haqa

Guys, i have received my score  (target 79+)
90/85/90/84 aced it 
Best of luck to others. Everyone can do it. Thanks to all members for helping me out.


----------



## catchdwind

Congrats!!!

I told you it won't take till Monday, lol,



haqa said:


> Guys, i have received my score  (target 79+)
> 90/85/90/84 aced it
> Best of luck to others. Everyone can do it. Thanks to all members for helping me out.


----------



## zaback21

Raviflat105 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had given PTE exam on 20th April for which I got score yesterday night. These are my scores.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 68/66/53/75
> G/Or/Pr/S/V/W - 77/60/56/62/65/60
> 
> My target is 65+. I missed again in speaking.
> 
> Please suggest how to increase score in speaking. Thanks in advance.


This http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## soshainaus

Hello everyone..

I also received my test scores finally. I had given the test on 17th April.

I got a perfect score - 90 in the four modules.

Communicative Skills
Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 90

Enabling Skills
Grammar 89
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 82
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 83
Writing Discourse 90

This forum has been really helpful. Special thanks to Zaback21 and Nishish.

Zaback21, thanks buddy! Your review of some of my speaking and writing samples was very helpful.

All,
if you have gone through my earlier messages, I mentioned I made mistakes in Speaking, like not saying conclusion in some DI, could not complete 1 repeat sentence and messed up 2 short answers where I was to answer based on an image shown. But still I scored 90. 
I think the tips about continuing to speak, without stressing yourself with content are really true and useful, from my experience.

I would be glad to help anyone with any information that they need to reach their desired scores.

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## zaback21

haqa said:


> Guys, i have received my score  (target 79+)
> 90/85/90/84 aced it
> Best of luck to others. Everyone can do it. Thanks to all members for helping me out.


Congrats mate !


----------



## hdp9star

Guys please check my speaking samples, it was my second attempt and just got 62. 
Can you please suggest where to improve?


----------



## hdp9star

hdp9star said:


> Guys please check my speaking samples, it was my second attempt and just got 62.
> Can you please suggest where to improve?


Here is the link
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1OmXVQivLQNX19PSm1iMF82RnM?usp=sharing


----------



## zaback21

soshainaus said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I also received my test scores finally. I had given the test on 17th April.
> 
> I got a perfect score - 90 in the four modules.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 82
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary 83
> Writing Discourse 90
> 
> This forum has been really helpful. Special thanks to Zaback21 and Nishish.
> 
> Zaback21, thanks buddy! Your review of some of my speaking and writing samples was very helpful.
> 
> All,
> if you have gone through my earlier messages, I mentioned I made mistakes in Speaking, like not saying conclusion in some DI, could not complete 1 repeat sentence and messed up 2 short answers where I was to answer based on an image shown. But still I scored 90.
> I think the tips about continuing to speak, without stressing yourself with content are really true and useful, from my experience.
> 
> I would be glad to help anyone with any information that they need to reach their desired scores.
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!



Congrats mate ! So glad to see you getting perfect 90s !!!

Well with 65 you will get your 189 in July or NSW may be soon before July.

I will suggest getting your PCC, Form 80 & 1221 and Medical by 30 June so you can lodge and get direct grant.


----------



## hdp9star

soshainaus said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I also received my test scores finally. I had given the test on 17th April.
> 
> I got a perfect score - 90 in the four modules.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 82
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary 83
> Writing Discourse 90
> 
> This forum has been really helpful. Special thanks to Zaback21 and Nishish.
> 
> Zaback21, thanks buddy! Your review of some of my speaking and writing samples was very helpful.
> 
> All,
> if you have gone through my earlier messages, I mentioned I made mistakes in Speaking, like not saying conclusion in some DI, could not complete 1 repeat sentence and messed up 2 short answers where I was to answer based on an image shown. But still I scored 90.
> I think the tips about continuing to speak, without stressing yourself with content are really true and useful, from my experience.
> 
> I would be glad to help anyone with any information that they need to reach their desired scores.
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!


Awesome mate.
Best of luck for the future.


----------



## rpalni

Hi guys, one quick question. I want to take 5 points of partner skill. For that secondary applicant also need to give PTE for 50+ points? or reference letter of English medium from college is enough?


----------



## zaback21

rpalni said:


> Hi guys, one quick question. I want to take 5 points of partner skill. For that secondary applicant also need to give PTE for 50+ points? or reference letter of English medium from college is enough?


If claiming Spouse points, then spouse needs Competent English of 50+ in PTE. Reference letter of English medium from college will not work as that is for Functional English.


----------



## rpalni

zaback21 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, one quick question. I want to take 5 points of partner skill. For that secondary applicant also need to give PTE for 50+ points? or reference letter of English medium from college is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> If claiming Spouse points, then spouse needs Competent English of 50+ in PTE. Reference letter of English medium from college will not work as that is for Functional English.
Click to expand...

Thanks Zaback21.


----------



## sharadnv

sharadnv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In case of speaking section, should we wait for the status to change to "Completed" status before we click Next.
> 
> I have seen earlier posts related to the same but did not understand whether this matters.
> 
> I had given the test recently and still waiting for the results. I clicked on Next as i finished early before the status change.
> Any way, i am still preparing for the next attempt, as i need to get 79+


Got my score today, 1st attempt : Overall Score: 70
Listening 78
Reading 65
Speaking 59 :frusty:
Writing 79

In contrast, i was pretty sure about my *Speaking *section, had practised using dictation.io and checked back many times before test.

Not sure if it was the mic position or clicking Next too early
Now will have to try again to get atleast 65 to file EOI. :doh:

So i have time till July right? my ACS was for 261313.


----------



## zaback21

sharadnv said:


> Got my score today, 1st attempt : Overall Score: 70
> Listening 78
> Reading 65
> Speaking 59 :frusty:
> Writing 79
> 
> In contrast, i was pretty sure about my *Speaking *section, had practised using dictation.io and checked back many times before test.
> 
> Not sure if it was the mic position or clicking Next too early
> Now will have to try again to get atleast 65 to file EOI. :doh:
> 
> So i have time till July right? my ACS was for 261313.


Try some Speaking tips here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## sharadnv

zaback21 said:


> Try some Speaking tips here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


Hi,

Thanks, will try them.

Regarding "So i have time till July right? my ACS was for 261313."
What do you suggest, i do not want to rush to get score and also have some other pending task of updating passport, etc


----------



## zaback21

sharadnv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, will try them.
> 
> Regarding "So i have time till July right? my ACS was for 261313."
> What do you suggest, i do not want to rush to get score and also have some other pending task of updating passport, etc


EOI comes first before passport or anything. You do it asap. So, PTE first, passport later.

You have time till as long as you want, but applying early helps. Plus you don't know when the cut-off points will hit 70 if it does. Better have it while you can.


----------



## sherif22879

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> do you think that e2 language package with 199 $ is useful to purchase or just using open sources is enough?
> i need only 65 to get 10 points
> thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I think that their free webinars are enough, and you can also see Navjot Brar videos on youtube.


----------



## haqa

I would like to share some points from my PTE experience:

1. Mock Test A is difficult then the real exam. Mock Test B is more or less the same as the real test. (real exam is even slightly easier then B)

2. I never ran out of time during Mock tests, but i did in real test. 30 seconds (last section, last question i.e. Listening). Manage your time carefully for Reading and Listening (in my case)

3. I made mistakes. I remember, i was blank in two of the "describe image" questions multiple charts/graphs. I just started to read what was written on the image. Made up a good story. Key is not to stop or correct yourself. Talk about your cat or dog, that should work too 

4. The headset mic is very sensitive. You don't need to "shout", just speak loud. I put the mic below my nose. (speaking : 90)

5. I was taken by surprise when i saw images in "short questions, speaking section". I made two mistakes there too. Mock tests did not have those. I was not even looking at the screen while the question popped up and i answered, basically guessed and when i looked at the screen i had to correct myself as quick reaction to this mistake.

6. I made a simple change to improve my writing scores (grammar and written discourse to be more specific). I figured out i was writing long sentences and the chances of grammar mistakes were high. So just switched to writing medium (not too short) a minimum of one comma in between for which i was 100% sure. That did the trick

7. To improve my reading (not sure if i really did improve it because i felt real test reading was not that complex much easier then mock test A ), i did 4 tests from McMillan. Try those out , should be enough. 

Mock Test A scores:

Listening 84
Reading 67
Speaking 90
Writing 69

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 83
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 79

Mock Test B scores:
Listening 90
Reading 77
Speaking 90
Writing 81 

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 83
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 75

Final Test:
Listening 90
Reading 85
Speaking 90
Writing 84

Grammar 73
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 79
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Hope it will help some of you out there. Thanks


----------



## Raviflat105

zaback21 said:


> This http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


Thanks, I will try to plan the suggestions what you have given and try to give next attempt in one month time.

Let me record some of speaking topics and post here for you guys review. Your comments will help me to improve at where I am lagging. 

Thanks...


----------



## Raviflat105

Indieaus said:


> Can please any help me what wrong i am doing please help ...
> 
> L / W / S / R
> 
> 61 / 63 / 78 / 67
> 
> Grammer - 78
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronounciation - 61
> Spelling - 90
> Vocab - 76
> WD - 90


Hi mate, I have pinged you personally. Please respond there.


----------



## Reemhassan

sherif22879 said:


> I think that their free webinars are enough, and you can also see Navjot Brar videos on youtube.


thank you my bro, i will try it 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Raviflat105

Raviflat105 said:


> Thanks, I will try to plan the suggestions what you have given and try to give next attempt in one month time.
> 
> Let me record some of speaking topics and post here for you guys review. Your comments will help me to improve at where I am lagging.
> 
> Thanks...


Thanks, I will execute the suggestions what you have given and try to give next attempt in one month time.

Let me record some of speaking topics and post here for you guys review. Your comments will help me to improve at the places where I am lagging.


----------



## hdp9star

Guys, please can someone provide real recordings of yours speaking samples who score 79+.
I had taken the test twice and missed the speaking for 3 marks to 65.
It would be great.
Thank you,
HP

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor

Guys,


Just wanted to pass along a situation that I have had with PTE registration.

I have taken the PTE exam two times by using One Account.

So, I couldn't log in to the One Account, then I create another account on the PTE.

Phew! So many days for getting result score upon these two accounts with my name!


So, a case was raised to the Pearson and they solved and they could release my score :amen:


----------



## hirushan

Hi Team,

I have done the PTE Mock Test - A and following is the results. My target is to reach the 65 mark. Could you please assist me to analyse the Enabling skills part.

Overall score - 54

Listening - 58
Reading - 53
Speaking - 55
Writing - 55

Enabling Skills
Grammar - 28
Oral Fluency - 37
Pronunciation - 46
Spelling - 38
Vocabulary - 49


----------



## sameeradam

Hey guys, New to the forum here!
Though I did visit some of the PTE related posts here before the day of exam. It made me nervous tbh, since everyone was suggesting to attempt scored practice tests before the actual one, and I had no idea there is such thing. Well.

Took my test on 19 April, 2017. Results received 22 April, 2017.

Now coming to the test part!
Reached test centre 30 min before the scheduled time, as suggested. In the test room, there were total 10 test takers.
During Speaking it gets really noisy, and it kind of gets hard to maintain focus on the task. The test format was similar to what I practiced on official PTE practice package. Didn't take break after the reading part, hence took me 2:45 hours to finish.
Overall, test wasn't as hard as I expected, or maybe I practiced with harder material.


And here initiates the waiting phase. The waiting was killing me, since I checked my status the night of the exam day, and it said 'test taken- scores not reportable'. It took them 3 days to release the results. And here is what I scored.

Overall score - 90 (I thought this was average of the 4 scores, but there is certainly a different calculation criteria being used)

Listening - 90
Reading - 82
Speaking - 90
Writing - 90

Enabling Skills
Grammar - 81
Oral Fluency - 83
Pronunciation - 83
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 87 
Written Disclosure - 90

I was really delighted to see that the score was better than my expectations. 
Good-luck to you guys who are taking the exam anytime soon.


----------



## pietro.rondon

Hi everyone;

I have just arrived to this forum and I need some advice. My PTE-a score is L 68 / R 78 / S 64 / W 69.
I have made the mock tests and studied for a week and I could achieve just those scores.
Do you guys think it is possible to achieve 79+ points after some intensive study? Do you know anyone that could improve the score that much?


----------



## moizkagdi

sameeradam said:


> Hey guys, New to the forum here!
> Though I did visit some of the PTE related posts here before the day of exam. It made me nervous tbh, since everyone was suggesting to attempt scored practice tests before the actual one, and I had no idea there is such thing. Well.
> 
> Took my test on 19 April, 2017. Results received 22 April, 2017.
> 
> Now coming to the test part!
> Reached test centre 30 min before the scheduled time, as suggested. In the test room, there were total 10 test takers.
> During Speaking it gets really noisy, and it kind of gets hard to maintain focus on the task. The test format was similar to what I practiced on official PTE practice package. Didn't take break after the reading part, hence took me 2:45 hours to finish.
> Overall, test wasn't as hard as I expected, or maybe I practiced with harder material.
> 
> 
> And here initiates the waiting phase. The waiting was killing me, since I checked my status the night of the exam day, and it said 'test taken- scores not reportable'. It took them 3 days to release the results. And here is what I scored.
> 
> Overall score - 90 (I thought this was average of the 4 scores, but there is certainly a different calculation criteria being used)
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar - 81
> Oral Fluency - 83
> Pronunciation - 83
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written Disclosure - 90
> 
> I was really delighted to see that the score was better than my expectations.
> Good-luck to you guys who are taking the exam anytime soon.


Thats a great score mate.!
all the best for your future process


----------



## moizkagdi

hirushan said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have done the PTE Mock Test - A and following is the results. My target is to reach the 65 mark. Could you please assist me to analyse the Enabling skills part.
> 
> Overall score - 54
> 
> Listening - 58
> Reading - 53
> Speaking - 55
> Writing - 55
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar - 28
> Oral Fluency - 37
> Pronunciation - 46
> Spelling - 38
> Vocabulary - 49


Check out this answer on Quora. (link below)
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-b...earson-Test-in-English/answer/Ashish-Jain-181

This guy gives the best idea about how to attempt the test and how to score well too. Go through all the sections of the answer. 
I did too and i scored overall 87 (Listening 84, Reading 90, Speaking 90, Writing 86)

Best is he also suggests kind of workaround or hacks to score maximum for all sections. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## soshainaus

Thanks!


hdp9star said:


> Awesome mate.
> Best of luck for the future.


----------



## soshainaus

Congratulations!

I had also very similar experience.



haqa said:


> I would like to share some points from my PTE experience:
> 
> 1. Mock Test A is difficult then the real exam. Mock Test B is more or less the same as the real test. (real exam is even slightly easier then B)
> 
> 2. I never ran out of time during Mock tests, but i did in real test. 30 seconds (last section, last question i.e. Listening). Manage your time carefully for Reading and Listening (in my case)
> 
> 3. I made mistakes. I remember, i was blank in two of the "describe image" questions multiple charts/graphs. I just started to read what was written on the image. Made up a good story. Key is not to stop or correct yourself. Talk about your cat or dog, that should work too
> 
> 4. The headset mic is very sensitive. You don't need to "shout", just speak loud. I put the mic below my nose. (speaking : 90)
> 
> 5. I was taken by surprise when i saw images in "short questions, speaking section". I made two mistakes there too. Mock tests did not have those. I was not even looking at the screen while the question popped up and i answered, basically guessed and when i looked at the screen i had to correct myself as quick reaction to this mistake.
> 
> 6. I made a simple change to improve my writing scores (grammar and written discourse to be more specific). I figured out i was writing long sentences and the chances of grammar mistakes were high. So just switched to writing medium (not too short) a minimum of one comma in between for which i was 100% sure. That did the trick
> 
> 7. To improve my reading (not sure if i really did improve it because i felt real test reading was not that complex much easier then mock test A ), i did 4 tests from McMillan. Try those out , should be enough.
> 
> Mock Test A scores:
> 
> Listening 84
> Reading 67
> Speaking 90
> Writing 69
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 83
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Mock Test B scores:
> Listening 90
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 81
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Final Test:
> Listening 90
> Reading 85
> Speaking 90
> Writing 84
> 
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Hope it will help some of you out there. Thanks


----------



## american_desi

hey guys, i finally gave my PTE-A and got my results....the results are very disappointing though 

L- 82
R- 72
S- 53
W-90

WTH went wrong with my Speaking? i can't believe the score.....i felt my speaking section went pretty well....i did record my speaking while practicing and my speaking is fluent....i don't know what went wrong...

Any suggestions? 

Oral fluency-59
Pronunciation - 44

Are there any online courses i can take to improve? I am scheduling my next exam in a month...


----------



## mrsella

american_desi said:


> hey guys, i finally gave my PTE-A and got my results....the results are very disappointing though
> 
> L- 82
> R- 72
> S- 53
> W-90
> 
> WTH went wrong with my Speaking? i can't believe the score.....i felt my speaking section went pretty well....i did record my speaking while practicing and my speaking is fluent....i don't know what went wrong...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Oral fluency-59
> Pronunciation - 44
> 
> Are there any online courses i can take to improve? I am scheduling my next exam in a month...


That's still very good, take the test again, and watch some tips on intonation, that is probably where you went wrong.


----------



## american_desi

mrsella said:


> That's still very good, take the test again, and watch some tips on intonation, that is probably where you went wrong.


thanks for your response, any materials to improve my intonation?


----------



## mrsella

american_desi said:


> thanks for your response, any materials to improve my intonation?


On PTE website they have free material for study as well as very useful tips for exam. Practice with someone. Like read in front of them, and get them to critique you, also record yourself and listen back. It's probably the intonation, assuming you don't have a strong accent since you're from US.


----------



## sharadnv

american_desi said:


> hey guys, i finally gave my PTE-A and got my results....the results are very disappointing though
> 
> L- 82
> R- 72
> S- 53
> W-90
> 
> WTH went wrong with my Speaking? i can't believe the score.....i felt my speaking section went pretty well....i did record my speaking while practicing and my speaking is fluent....i don't know what went wrong...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Oral fluency-59
> Pronunciation - 44
> 
> Are there any online courses i can take to improve? I am scheduling my next exam in a month...


I had faced the same issue... no idea why... for me the Speaking section was probably the easy one, but the score came as 59.


----------



## bonkers911

Can anyone please tell me which is the best PTE center in UAE? A friend is planning to travel to UAE from Pakistan in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Raviflat105

american_desi said:


> hey guys, i finally gave my PTE-A and got my results....the results are very disappointing though
> 
> L- 82
> R- 72
> S- 53
> W-90
> 
> WTH went wrong with my Speaking? i can't believe the score.....i felt my speaking section went pretty well....i did record my speaking while practicing and my speaking is fluent....i don't know what went wrong...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Oral fluency-59
> Pronunciation - 44
> 
> Are there any online courses i can take to improve? I am scheduling my next exam in a month...


Hi mate,

I am also in the same boat with speaking.

My speaking score was 53.
Oral fluency - 60 and pronunciation - 56

Let me know if you come across any tips to improve this area. 

Regards
Ravi K


----------



## poojan11

sameeradam said:


> Hey guys, New to the forum here!
> Though I did visit some of the PTE related posts here before the day of exam. It made me nervous tbh, since everyone was suggesting to attempt scored practice tests before the actual one, and I had no idea there is such thing. Well.
> 
> Took my test on 19 April, 2017. Results received 22 April, 2017.
> 
> Now coming to the test part!
> Reached test centre 30 min before the scheduled time, as suggested. In the test room, there were total 10 test takers.
> During Speaking it gets really noisy, and it kind of gets hard to maintain focus on the task. The test format was similar to what I practiced on official PTE practice package. Didn't take break after the reading part, hence took me 2:45 hours to finish.
> Overall, test wasn't as hard as I expected, or maybe I practiced with harder material.
> 
> 
> And here initiates the waiting phase. The waiting was killing me, since I checked my status the night of the exam day, and it said 'test taken- scores not reportable'. It took them 3 days to release the results. And here is what I scored.
> 
> Overall score - 90 (I thought this was average of the 4 scores, but there is certainly a different calculation criteria being used)
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 90
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar - 81
> Oral Fluency - 83
> Pronunciation - 83
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 87
> Written Disclosure - 90
> 
> I was really delighted to see that the score was better than my expectations.
> Good-luck to you guys who are taking the exam anytime soon.


Congrats !! I am struggling with Speaking section(scoring in 60s).. Is it possible for you to share you DI, Retell Lec, Read Aloud sample so that i can have some idea as to where I am going wrong.


----------



## poojan11

zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate ! So glad to see you getting perfect 90s !!!
> 
> Well with 65 you will get your 189 in July or NSW may be soon before July.
> 
> I will suggest getting your PCC, Form 80 & 1221 and Medical by 30 June so you can lodge and get direct grant.


I have filled the form at skillselect selecting both normal and state sponsorship. My question is do i have to go to the NSW or Victoria website and fill details there too separately to be considered for SS.


----------



## hdp9star

poojan11 said:


> Congrats !! I am struggling with Speaking section(scoring in 60s).. Is it possible for you to share you DI, Retell Lec, Read Aloud sample so that i can have some idea as to where I am going wrong.


+1 to that, please guys share your real recordings so that we could compare it with ours.
I could trust to yours than the YouTube's. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## uno_aussie

hdp9star said:


> +1 to that, please guys share your real recordings so that we could compare it with ours.
> I could trust to yours than the YouTube's.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Most of us fare poorly in speaking as we dont speak in appropriate english accent. Indian accent is not recognized by most of the automated speech to text softwares and hence the voice recording results into a different text altogether.
Try various online text to speech tools and read out few sentences to check how a software translates your speech.


----------



## RAMU22

Tips: 
Try doing the read aloud section correctly in half the time provided. (40s-> 20s, 35s->17s)
For retell lecture keep any five points and elaborate using keywords (discuss, describe, talk about, suggest, mention).
For Describe image -> Topic + 3 imp features + conclusion 
For Short ans- > Use common sense.
General Tip: Try pronouncing words in either american or british english, at least for the keywords in case of describe image and Retell lecture.
Don't use any fillers.
Lastly use google voice in any foreign accent, if it recognises more than 80percent of your speech correctly and you can say around 2 words per second you are good to go.
NB: 1st attempt -> 53 (November 2016) , 5th attempt-> 90 in all (March 2017). 
I know how it feels !!


----------



## sameeradam

poojan11 said:


> Congrats !! I am struggling with Speaking section(scoring in 60s).. Is it possible for you to share you DI, Retell Lec, Read Aloud sample so that i can have some idea as to where I am going wrong.


Thanks mate. Sure I'd upload some of my recordings in couple of hours. 

I reckon, those of you who are having a hard time getting desired scores in only Speaking section, accent can be an issue (specially when you also get low pronunciation score) . Even though I'm from Pakistan, I never had a hard local language accent and that proved to be a positive point for me. I came across some videos on YouTube about tips for people who have hard accent. I never watched any of these videos, but I would advise you guys to search for these videos. 

Another thing to achieve high score is fluency. Don't stop unnecessarily during any question, even to correct your mistake. If you made a mistake, don't worry about it, because if you stop it will only affect your scores even more. 

Coherence between your points is equally important when attempting DI and retell lecture.


----------



## sameeradam

Tips for each question in speaking:

Read out Loud: use the starting time wisely to read it and see what words you are having problems pronouncing. Also use this time to look where you would need to pause. You can do this by reading it in the time given before recording starts. 

Repeat sentence: close your eyes and try to listen sentence and break it in phrases. Practice with American and British Movies and TV shows. (you are awarded here for each correct word). Even if you make mistake in repeating, don't pause to correct, instead continue speaking to the end of the sentence. 

Describe Image: Divide the 40 secs into 4 parts. 1st 10 sec introduction or the overview of image. Second 10 sec, 1st main point. Third 10 secs, 2nd main point. Last 10 sec, conclusion with central point. Don't speak till the 40th sec, there's a risk of computer cutting out your recording and your marks would be deducted in this scenario. 

Retell Lecture: first 5 second intro about topic. 25-30 sec to mention all main points of the lecture (leave out any examples given, incase whole lecture is based on example, mention the example and talk about what was the main idea behind the speaker's example). Last 5-10 sec, conclude. 

Short Answer : This section is mostly logical and based on your general knowledge of certain stuff, so for this I can only advise you to attempt as many questions on YouTube or other practice materials as you can. 

General tip for speaking is to practice with background noise, tune in to BBC or CNN or any English news in the background, so you can learn to maintain focus on your questions. During test, since everyone attempts speaking section together, you would get easily distracted with all the noise.


----------



## soshainaus

sameeradam said:


> Tips for each question in speaking:
> 
> Read out Loud: use the starting time wisely to read it and see what words you are having problems pronouncing. Also use this time to look where you would need to pause. You can do this by reading it in the time given before recording starts.
> 
> Repeat sentence: close your eyes and try to listen sentence and break it in phrases. Practice with American and British Movies and TV shows. (you are awarded here for each correct word). Even if you make mistake in repeating, don't pause to correct, instead continue speaking to the end of the sentence.
> 
> Describe Image: Divide the 40 secs into 4 parts. 1st 10 sec introduction or the overview of image. Second 10 sec, 1st main point. Third 10 secs, 2nd main point. Last 10 sec, conclusion with central point. Don't speak till the 40th sec, there's a risk of computer cutting out your recording and your marks would be deducted in this scenario.
> 
> Retell Lecture: first 5 second intro about topic. 25-30 sec to mention all main points of the lecture (leave out any examples given, incase whole lecture is based on example, mention the example and talk about what was the main idea behind the speaker's example). Last 5-10 sec, conclude.
> 
> Short Answer : This section is mostly logical and based on your general knowledge of certain stuff, so for this I can only advise you to attempt as many questions on YouTube or other practice materials as you can.
> 
> General tip for speaking is to practice with background noise, tune in to BBC or CNN or any English news in the background, so you can learn to maintain focus on your questions. During test, since everyone attempts speaking section together, you would get easily distracted with all the noise.


These are some very good tips, which I also followed to a large extent.


----------



## soshainaus

Hi,

I have been getting some PMs with help related to test tips, samples, reviews, feedbacks and so on. I just wanted to let everyone know I would be happy to help in any possible manner. But, just want to caution here, I have a full time job and I will be able to look into these messages only in the late evenings or nights. So I apologize for not prompt in my responses.

Thanks!


----------



## siva26

american_desi said:


> hey guys, i finally gave my PTE-A and got my results....the results are very disappointing though
> 
> L- 82
> R- 72
> S- 53
> W-90
> 
> WTH went wrong with my Speaking? i can't believe the score.....i felt my speaking section went pretty well....i did record my speaking while practicing and my speaking is fluent....i don't know what went wrong...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Oral fluency-59
> Pronunciation - 44
> 
> Are there any online courses i can take to improve? I am scheduling my next exam in a month...


Hi American Desi,

You scores are good for other portions. I would advice you to sign up with e2languages as they give more details tips on speaking.

Describe Image(This was previously posted by another user:

Example:
Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all. 
This bar chart represents the "number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010". 
Body part:
1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003. 
2.The lowest number could be recorded "in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008". 
Conclusion: 
Overall, we can see "a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010".

RE-tell Lecture:
You will have to follow a specific strucure. Advising you to sign up with e2language and understand that structure. It you will help you to speak fluently

Thanks
Siva


----------



## sameeradam

Here is a sample of my recordings for Speaking Questions :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7jf6w2vLYhTdG4tc1dxdzgwX0k


----------



## jdharm

Hi All,

I got my PTE_A result last week.

Below are my result
Listening - 61
Reading - 55
Speaking - 41 - Oral fluency - 48, Pronunciation - 32 
Writing - 67

I need 50+ in all the modules. Please share some tips to improve my speaking score.

Thanks,
Jenz


----------



## siva26

jdharm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PTE_A result last week.
> 
> Below are my result
> Listening - 61
> Reading - 55
> Speaking - 41 - Oral fluency - 48, Pronunciation - 32
> Writing - 67
> 
> I need 50+ in all the modules. Please share some tips to improve my speaking score.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenz


I'm not an expert in PTE but here are some tips that might be helpful

SPEAKING & WRITING (77 – 93 minutes) - Speak clearly with "Ahhs and Ummms"

Personal Introduction
-No graded so just speak about yourself

Read aloud
-Speak clearly, Give short breaks in between. Do not read the passage continously like a robot. Read with rythm like a new reader Give a good pause before continuing for commas and fullstops. 

Repeat sentence
-Full concentration and repeat the sentence. Just practice. If you miss out some words its ok. Push through to complete the sentence.

Describe image
This table represents various
This image represents...
The diagram illustrates how....
THis process represents how
This map show an area

-Example:
Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all. 
This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010. 
Body part:
1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003. 
2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008. 
3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
Conclusion: 
Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.

Re-tell lecture
- Advisible for you to follow a specific structure for fluency. E2anguange would be the best source to learn.

Answer short question

Summarize written text
-Advisible for you to follow a specific structure so that you do not make any grammber makes. E2anguange would be the best source to learn.

Essay (20mins)
- Read sample essays online
[Updated] PTE Academic Essay Writing Questions and Topics With Answers - Latest Essay List
List of latest and repeated PTE essays .PTE essays with answers
Para 1
1) Broad statement about the topic
2) Rephrase the topic
3) Opinion

Para 2
1) Opening sentence
2) Support sentence
3) Evidence
4) Closing sentence

Para 3
1) Opening sentence
2) Support sentence
3) Evidence
4) Closing sentence

Para 4
Conclusion

PART 2: READING (32 – 41 minutes) - Make sure you follow the time caerfully.Concentrate on fill in the blanks and re-order

Fill in the blanks 
- Concentrate on this portion

Multiple choice questions
- Only select the answer you know. Be careful not to spend too much time in this. 

Re-order paragraphs
- Concentrate on this portion

Fill in the blanks
- Concentrate on this portion

Multiple choice questions
-Concentrate on this portion


PART 3: LISTENING (45 – 57 minutes)

Summarize spoken text
- Learn the structure from e2language

Multiple choice questions
- Concentrate on this portion

Fill the blanks
- Concentrate on this portion

Highlight the correct summary
-Have to listen
-Might help if you are able to take quick & short notes


Multiple choice questions
-Might help if you are able to take quick & short notes

Select missing word
-Listen to the passage carefully

Highlight incorrect words
-Follow the passage read by the system carefully. Word by word

Write from dictation
- Listen to the sentence carefully and once it completes type it as fast as possible even if there are mistakes. You Can correct your mistakes once done.


----------



## jdharm

Hi Siva,

Thanks for the tips., 

"Do not read the passage continuously like a robot" this perfectly suits me., I almost repeated all the repeat sentence without missing any word., described all the charts from intro, max, min and a conclusion., and also in Read aloud, read all words., might be my pronunciation is the big culprit., I know I have a very bad pronunciation and even was scared of the exam., Re-tell lecture also, i was not sure.,

Let me practice again, have to sit for another exam by may., Let me follow your tips 

Thanks,
Jenz


----------



## siva26

jdharm said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for the tips.,
> 
> "Do not read the passage continuously like a robot" this perfectly suits me., I almost repeated all the repeat sentence without missing any word., described all the charts from intro, max, min and a conclusion., and also in Read aloud, read all words., might be my pronunciation is the big culprit., I know I have a very bad pronunciation and even was scared of the exam., Re-tell lecture also, i was not sure.,
> 
> Let me practice again, have to sit for another exam by may., Let me follow your tips
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenz


Try to get nervous. Apart from pronunciation, nervousness is also a big culprit. Honestly, try to get e2language to score well. They will also provide an pronunciation app to practice. Good luck


----------



## Mohrama

I took PTE on 18th Apr 2017. The status shows "Delivery Successful. On Hold". It is 6 days still awaiting. Anyone come across the same situation?


----------



## Nicusha

22ji said:


> Thanks Zaback got my desired result today 65+...i can now claim 10 more points.


Hi 22ji
How did you improve your listening from 58 to 68

Thanks


----------



## Nicusha

catchdwind said:


> Thank y'all for your support and encouragements...
> I finally aced my English test via PTE.
> 
> I'm most grateful to God Almighty; All praise and glory be unto Him.
> 
> Special thanks to @*chinkyjenn*
> Appreciation: @wii4u @Anushka_w @gsferrari @MattF @lav2016 @zaback21 all of who took out time to respond to me via PM.
> 
> Best wishes to those yet to achieve their target scores. Do not relent... Perseverance pays... Mine was a case of jumping from a speaking score of 49 to 79+


Hi catchdwind

How did you improve speaking?

Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

Indieaus said:


> Can please any help me what wrong i am doing please help ...
> 
> L / W / S / R
> 
> 61 / 63 / 78 / 67
> 
> Grammer - 78
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronounciation - 61
> Spelling - 90
> Vocab - 76
> WD - 90



Hi what have you done to get a perfect score for Fluency?
Thank you

They ve changed the scoring criteria for sure.
Before the takers with Spelling 90 WD 90 Grammar 79+ got for Writing 80-85, but now 65-72.


----------



## Nicusha

haqa said:


> I would like to share some points from my PTE experience:
> 
> 1. Mock Test A is difficult then the real exam. Mock Test B is more or less the same as the real test. (real exam is even slightly easier then B)
> 
> 2. I never ran out of time during Mock tests, but i did in real test. 30 seconds (last section, last question i.e. Listening). Manage your time carefully for Reading and Listening (in my case)
> 
> 3. I made mistakes. I remember, i was blank in two of the "describe image" questions multiple charts/graphs. I just started to read what was written on the image. Made up a good story. Key is not to stop or correct yourself. Talk about your cat or dog, that should work too
> 
> 4. The headset mic is very sensitive. You don't need to "shout", just speak loud. I put the mic below my nose. (speaking : 90)
> 
> 5. I was taken by surprise when i saw images in "short questions, speaking section". I made two mistakes there too. Mock tests did not have those. I was not even looking at the screen while the question popped up and i answered, basically guessed and when i looked at the screen i had to correct myself as quick reaction to this mistake.
> 
> 6. I made a simple change to improve my writing scores (grammar and written discourse to be more specific). I figured out i was writing long sentences and the chances of grammar mistakes were high. So just switched to writing medium (not too short) a minimum of one comma in between for which i was 100% sure. That did the trick
> 
> 7. To improve my reading (not sure if i really did improve it because i felt real test reading was not that complex much easier then mock test A ), i did 4 tests from McMillan. Try those out , should be enough.
> 
> Mock Test A scores:
> 
> Listening 84
> Reading 67
> Speaking 90
> Writing 69
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 83
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> Mock Test B scores:
> Listening 90
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 81
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Final Test:
> Listening 90
> Reading 85
> Speaking 90
> Writing 84
> 
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 79
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Hope it will help some of you out there. Thanks


Hi could you please elaborate on getting such scores for OF&Pronunciation? Thank you


----------



## haqa

Nicusha said:


> Hi could you please elaborate on getting such scores for OF&Pronunciation? Thank you


Hi,

I got couple of PM for similar queries. I will upload some Speaking samples for you guys if that helps.


----------



## Nicusha

haqa said:


> H
> 
> I got couple of PM for similar queries. I will upload some Speaking samples for you guys if that helps.


Hi It will be highly appreciated.


----------



## rpalni

Nicusha said:


> Hi could you please elaborate on getting such scores for OF&Pronunciation? Thank you


Yes that will be really helpful.


----------



## rpalni

haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got couple of PM for similar queries. I will upload some Speaking samples for you guys if that helps.


Yes that will be really helpful.


----------



## rpalni

Hi Guys, If someone file EOI with 60 + 5 = 65 points in 190 (NSW) for 261313 (Software engineer) category then how long it will take to get Nomination invitation and Visa lodge invitation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rpalni

@SumitGupta21 any idea, because you already filed on same category with same points?
@zaback21 or others please suggest?


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Hi Guys, If someone file EOI with 60 + 5 = 65 points in 190 (NSW) for 261313 (Software engineer) category then how long it will take to get Nomination invitation and Visa lodge invitation? Thanks in advance.


Hi Bro,

With 189 VISA exhausted, there are people even with 70+5 points waiting for NSW invitation. So, unfortunately, our case might not see the day light.  We need to get 65 (with out SS) to have a chance. 

Alternatively, there could be a possibility of state invitation (from SA, Victoria) post July for 60+5 pointers.


----------



## rpalni

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> With 189 VISA exhausted, there are people even with 70+5 points waiting for NSW invitation. So, unfortunately, our case might not see the day light.  We need to get 65 (with out SS) to have a chance.
> 
> Alternatively, there could be a possibility of state invitation (from SA, Victoria) post July for 60+5 pointers.


Thanks Sumit.


----------



## orbittingman

Guys, I highly recommend the "E2 PTE" channel on youtube. Took my PTE this weekend and got 90 in all. (i hit 88 in grammar cuz of repeating one phrase and 89 on spelling cuz i think i might have mixed US and UK spelling). I got 90 for the rest of the enabling scores.

Also do mock tests and take notes!


----------



## Jazbekhu

hdp9star said:


> poojan11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !! I am struggling with Speaking section(scoring in 60s).. Is it possible for you to share you DI, Retell Lec, Read Aloud sample so that i can have some idea as to where I am going wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to that, please guys share your real recordings so that we could compare it with ours.
> I could trust to yours than the YouTube's.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same here
In 5 attempts
Got very low marks in pronunciation.

Please share anything u get to improve speaking section


----------



## Manager11

I took PTE Mock test B yesterday and scored LRWS 44/54/54/44, Mock test A LRWS 47/56/59/45 and my exam is on Monday, please do you suggest that i move the test date or whether to go ahead with the exam. How does mock test really reflect on the actual exam?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Manager11 said:


> I took PTE Mock test B yesterday and scored LRWS 44/54/54/44, Mock test A LRWS 47/56/59/45 and my exam is on Monday, please do you suggest that i move the test date or whether to go ahead with the exam. How does mock test really reflect on the actual exam?


your scores are very low (if you are targeting to achieve 65+).. If it doesn't cost you much, you may shift the test and improve your skills..

Did you prepare, or just gave the tests?


----------



## aminn_524

Hi guys, 

I am confused a little about validity of PTE result, the PTE website says it is valid for two years, but DIBP says, it should be taken in last three years, so which one is correct, if after two years, the result will be removed from website, so how DIBP is going to verify the results?


----------



## Manager11

sumitgupta22 said:


> your scores are very low (if you are targeting to achieve 65+).. If it doesn't cost you much, you may shift the test and improve your skills..
> 
> Did you prepare, or just gave the tests?



I really prepared but continued to get similar scores.


----------



## praisecharacter

*how did you do to get theses scores*



soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been getting some PMs with help related to test tips, samples, reviews, feedbacks and so on. I just wanted to let everyone know I would be happy to help in any possible manner. But, just want to caution here, I have a full time job and I will be able to look into these messages only in the late evenings or nights. So I apologize for not prompt in my responses.
> 
> Thanks!


hello I wanted to know what study materials or strategy you used to score this high.
I am very interested cos im looking at PTE too.
thanks


----------



## rampraba

*Write from Dictation,*

In the real test on Write from dictation, can we write down all the sentences on the booklet first before typing them on the computer.


----------



## saurabhdu

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am confused a little about validity of PTE result, the PTE website says it is valid for two years, but DIBP says, it should be taken in last three years, so which one is correct, if after two years, the result will be removed from website, so how DIBP is going to verify the results?



Hi,

The validity is measured by the time-frame ACS or the respective assessing authority mentions.
It may vary from 2-3years.


Computer Systems & Network Engineer
PTE: 10pts (R87/S87/L72/W82), (R82/S83/L77/W88) :ballchain:
Points 189: 65
Points 190: 70
ACS Expiry: 23rd June 2017
Age points Expiring: 27th May 2017


----------



## ksachin

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> With 189 VISA exhausted, there are people even with 70+5 points waiting for NSW invitation. So, unfortunately, our case might not see the day light.  We need to get 65 (with out SS) to have a chance.
> 
> Alternatively, there could be a possibility of state invitation (from SA, Victoria) post July for 60+5 pointers.


Hi Bro,

Can you please let me know what you mean by "With 189 VISA exhausted", do you mean there is no more visas in this category? Actually I am planning for PTE and with 65 marks in PTE + my experience my points will be 60 which is required for PR. I am not willing to take any kind of sponsorship. Thanks.


----------



## ksachin

siva26 said:


> Hi American Desi,
> 
> You scores are good for other portions. I would advice you to sign up with e2languages as they give more details tips on speaking.
> 
> Describe Image(This was previously posted by another user:
> 
> Example:
> Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all.
> This bar chart represents the "number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010".
> Body part:
> 1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003.
> 2.The lowest number could be recorded "in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008".
> Conclusion:
> Overall, we can see "a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010".
> 
> RE-tell Lecture:
> You will have to follow a specific strucure. Advising you to sign up with e2language and understand that structure. It you will help you to speak fluently
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


hello Siva,

I am also planning to give test in Singapore, Can you please let me know which test centre is good and what is the feedback of the centre where you appeared.

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

ksachin said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Can you please let me know what you mean by "With 189 VISA exhausted", do you mean there is no more visas in this category? Actually I am planning for PTE and with 65 marks in PTE + my experience my points will be 60 which is required for PR. I am not willing to take any kind of sponsorship. Thanks.


Yes. 189 Visas for 261313 are over for current financial year (July-June). New quota will be issued in July'17. But the cut off will be 65 for 2613 category. So you either aim to get 79+ so that you have 70 points. Or create EOIs for state sponsorship and pray that some nominate you.


----------



## charansingh.sai

Hello Folks,

Gave my exam yesterday and got the results in 24 hours. Two months of hardwork has finally paid off. and the scores are as follows. 

Overall: 87

Listening 90
Reading 82
Speaking 90
Writing 87

Grammar 79
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 87
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 86
Written Discourse 90

Want to thank Zaback21 and forum members for the useful tips. 

I have an unattended official PTE Mock Test A that I would like to trade in. Feel free to PM me for the details. 

Other than the tips (which are enough to ace your exam) you have here in this forum, If you have any specific questions related to the exam, feel free to ask.

Good luck guys! 

Cheers,
Charan


----------



## soshainaus

Congratulations!



charansingh.sai said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Gave my exam yesterday and got the results in 24 hours. Two months of hardwork has finally paid off. and the scores are as follows.
> 
> Overall: 87
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 82
> Speaking 90
> Writing 87
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Want to thank Zaback21 and forum members for the useful tips.
> 
> I have an unattended official PTE Mock Test A that I would like to trade in. Feel free to PM me for the details.
> 
> Other than the tips (which are enough to ace your exam) you have here in this forum, If you have any specific questions related to the exam, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Cheers,
> Charan


----------



## soshainaus

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> With 189 VISA exhausted, there are people even with 70+5 points waiting for NSW invitation. So, unfortunately, our case might not see the day light.  We need to get 65 (with out SS) to have a chance.
> 
> Alternatively, there could be a possibility of state invitation (from SA, Victoria) post July for 60+5 pointers.


Hi,

Victoria and other states do not have 2613 occupation code open right now. Can one still submit an EOI for 190 with one of these states?

Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus

rampraba said:


> In the real test on Write from dictation, can we write down all the sentences on the booklet first before typing them on the computer.


Once you have clicked Next and moved from one sentence, you cannot go back. So you will have to write one sentence at a time. You can write on the erasable board before typing in, it depends on you, because you might lose some time, first writing on board and then typing.

I typed directly in the box given immediately after listing to the sentence. The trick is to listen carefully and pay attention to the phrases (chunks of words) than trying to memorize each word.
There is a very good video by Jay from E2Language on this topic on youtube. Just search for that and follow the method. That is useful for Repeat Sentence as well.


----------



## ksachin

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes. 189 Visas for 261313 are over for current financial year (July-June). New quota will be issued in July'17. But the cut off will be 65 for 2613 category. So you either aim to get 79+ so that you have 70 points. Or create EOIs for state sponsorship and pray that some nominate you.


Hi Buddy, A couple of question:

1) My visa category is - 2631 Computer Network Professionals - So cut off for this also 65 or 60?

2) For next quota of July 17, is there any cut off date to we file the EOI or can file (EOI application) any time before July 17?

3) Where we get these information from?


----------



## adrikei

Anyone also tried the TOEFL? How hard was it compared to PTE?

I'd like to try the PTE but here I'd have to go to another city to do it while I can seat through a TOEFL in my city, wo it would be a huge savings of time.


----------



## inGodsPerfectTiming

i just saw your post regarding your pte moct test, i would like to ask if it's still available. Btw, CONGRATULATIONS for passing the test. i took the test many times but my weaknesses are speaking oral fluency and pronunciation, i dont know what's really the proper way of speaking on the pte to get the passing scores i did everything but im not improving
THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## inGodsPerfectTiming

charansingh.sai said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Gave my exam yesterday and got the results in 24 hours. Two months of hardwork has finally paid off. and the scores are as follows.
> 
> Overall: 87
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 82
> Speaking 90
> Writing 87
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Want to thank Zaback21 and forum members for the useful tips.
> 
> I have an unattended official PTE Mock Test A that I would like to trade in. Feel free to PM me for the details.
> 
> Other than the tips (which are enough to ace your exam) you have here in this forum, If you have any specific questions related to the exam, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Cheers,
> Charan



i just saw your post regarding your pte moct test, i would like to ask if it's still available. Btw, CONGRATULATIONS for passing the test. i took the test many times but my weaknesses are speaking oral fluency and pronunciation, i dont know what's really the proper way of speaking on the ptw to get the passing scores i did everythinh but im not improving
Thank you so much


----------



## charansingh.sai

inGodsPerfectTiming said:


> i just saw your post regarding your pte moct test, i would like to ask if it's still available. Btw, CONGRATULATIONS for passing the test. i took the test many times but my weaknesses are speaking oral fluency and pronunciation, i dont know what's really the proper way of speaking on the ptw to get the passing scores i did everythinh but im not improving
> Thank you so much


Thanks. To get a good score in speaking you need improve your oral fluency and pronunciation. Practice is the key. Keep practicing and follow the tips mentioned in this thread. 

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

charansingh.sai said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Gave my exam yesterday and got the results in 24 hours. Two months of hardwork has finally paid off. and the scores are as follows.
> 
> Overall: 87
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 82
> Speaking 90
> Writing 87
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Want to thank Zaback21 and forum members for the useful tips.
> 
> I have an unattended official PTE Mock Test A that I would like to trade in. Feel free to PM me for the details.
> 
> Other than the tips (which are enough to ace your exam) you have here in this forum, If you have any specific questions related to the exam, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Cheers,
> Charan


Congratz


----------



## helicon

Hi everyone.

I've been reading on this forum and I found it extremely helpful. So now, I wish I can get a little help from you all regarding to the PTE Exam. I finished the Mock test A and the result below is what I got. I need 79 for all for sectors. Any help will be appreciate!

Listening 69
Reading 61
Speaking 75
Writing 69

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 59
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90


----------



## sumitgupta22

ksachin said:


> Hi Buddy, A couple of question:
> 
> 1) My visa category is - 2631 Computer Network Professionals - So cut off for this also 65 or 60?
> 
> 2) For next quota of July 17, is there any cut off date to we file the EOI or can file (EOI application) any time before July 17?
> 
> 3) Where we get these information from?


1. For 2631, wait-list is even longer than 2613 (reason - lesser no if VISAs in this category). Current cutoff is 65 points with DOE 6thFeb2017 and VISA are already over in this category as well. 
Please refer - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=60434043

SkillSelect

2. Filing EOI is a continuous process. They will start calling people (with 65 points) who's DOE is 6thFeb2017 onwards. Its First in First Out. So sooner you file your EOI sooner you will get the invitation.


----------



## sumitgupta22

helicon said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been reading on this forum and I found it extremely helpful. So now, I wish I can get a little help from you all regarding to the PTE Exam. I finished the Mock test A and the result below is what I got. I need 79 for all for sectors. Any help will be appreciate!
> 
> Listening 69
> Reading 61
> Speaking 75
> Writing 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 59
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90


I believe you did not do proof reading. Your spelling score is 19 which is only possible if you have made hell lot of spelling mistakes.

Not doing proof reading is a crime in PTE. This will improve your score for Writing and Listening. 

You need to practice more for reading.


----------



## helicon

Thanks for the reply.

The confusing part is that I did proof read with all my essay and summary after I finished it...I even pull up spell check to see if there is anything I missed...


----------



## manei2u

charansingh.sai said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Gave my exam yesterday and got the results in 24 hours. Two months of hardwork has finally paid off. and the scores are as follows.
> 
> Overall: 87
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 82
> Speaking 90
> Writing 87
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Want to thank Zaback21 and forum members for the useful tips.
> 
> I have an unattended official PTE Mock Test A that I would like to trade in. Feel free to PM me for the details.
> 
> Other than the tips (which are enough to ace your exam) you have here in this forum, If you have any specific questions related to the exam, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Cheers,
> Charan


Please let me know the validity/price details @ PM me


----------



## manei2u

*PTE- Mock test A/B*

Dear All,

I am just started my PTE-A preparation, please let me know where to buy online for PTE official mock test A & B. some people are selling Voucher too with mock test is this same as the official PTE mock test with score.


----------



## jay-cee

hi ,can anyone give me a template for essay and do you have any links for reorder paragraph? I have failed both reading and writing..
thanks!


----------



## zaback21

jay-cee said:


> hi ,can anyone give me a template for essay and do you have any links for reorder paragraph? I have failed both reading and writing..
> thanks!


I have links for some essays here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## ksachin

sumitgupta22 said:


> 1. For 2631, wait-list is even longer than 2613 (reason - lesser no if VISAs in this category). Current cutoff is 65 points with DOE 6thFeb2017 and VISA are already over in this category as well.
> Please refer - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=60434043
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> 2. Filing EOI is a continuous process. They will start calling people (with 65 points) who's DOE is 6thFeb2017 onwards. Its First in First Out. So sooner you file your EOI sooner you will get the invitation.


Thanks Buddy, which means for 65 points I will have a chance after July this year. But, for that I need to do my EOI ASAP right. On the other hand, with more points there is better chance..


----------



## jay-cee

thank you!


----------



## manei2u

helicon said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The confusing part is that I did proof read with all my essay and summary after I finished it...I even pull up spell check to see if there is anything I missed...


Please let me know the links for Mock test A & B


----------



## zaback21

manei2u said:


> Please let me know the links for Mock test A & B


https://ptepractice.com/

Only Take Test A as it is difficult than actual exam. Test B is on par or easier.

Also use *PTE2015 * as discount code for getting 10% discount during test registration (not for for Mock A and B).


----------



## manei2u

Only Take Test A as it is difficult than actual exam. Test B is on par or easier.

Also use *PTE2015 * as discount code for getting 10% discount during test registration (not for for Mock A and B).[/quote]

Thanks for the inputs, let me know Mock test A & B details actually looking for.


----------



## Kaveri

*HI*

Hi,

I need 1 information. My Visa consultant told me that my husband has to give PTE as he is dependent. His English is not that good. What are the chances to get 30 % in his case. What is the probability ??? How many people usually face these issues.


----------



## zaback21

Kaveri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need 1 information. My Visa consultant told me that my husband has to give PTE as he is dependent. His English is not that good. What are the chances to get 30 % in his case. What is the probability ??? How many people usually face these issues.


Getting Functional English won't be too diffuclt. In any case, if he can get a uni letter explaining he studied in uni and his degree was taught in English, he can skip the PTE-A test.

How can I prove I have functional English?

If he can't do either of them, then just pay AUD 4885. So, you pay that much or he passes the functional English test.


----------



## Diggy

manei2u said:


> charansingh.sai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> Gave my exam yesterday and got the results in 24 hours. Two months of hardwork has finally paid off. and the scores are as follows.
> 
> Overall: 87
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 82
> Speaking 90
> Writing 87
> 
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 87
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Want to thank Zaback21 and forum members for the useful tips.
> 
> I have an unattended official PTE Mock Test A that I would like to trade in. Feel free to PM me for the details.
> 
> Other than the tips (which are enough to ace your exam) you have here in this forum, If you have any specific questions related to the exam, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Cheers,
> Charan
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know the validity/price details @ PM me
Click to expand...

What's your mock test B scores....trying hard to improve on this reading and other modules...seems to make mistakes when am very fast.so so confused. Feel like given up on this PTE-A...the stress is just too much.


----------



## mav7228

I would like to thank the people supporting this forum. I did my test on 24th April and I have got the required score. 

Here is my score: well this was my second attempt:


----------



## ksachin

mav7228 said:


> I would like to thank the people supporting this forum. I did my test on 24th April and I have got the required score.
> 
> Here is my score: well this was my second attempt:



Hi There, can you please share your essay topic and if possible your describe images also? Thank You.


----------



## ksachin

Hi All Champions here,
I was wondering if there is any list of specific essay topics or describe images that usually get repeated in the actual exam? I do have lots of essays etc but wanted to know specific very important ones, that get repeated frequently. 

Thank You.


----------



## mav7228

ksachin said:


> Hi There, can you please share your essay topic and if possible your describe images also? Thank You.


My essay topic was 
ROLES OF GOVERNMENTS, COMPANIES AND INDIVIDUALS TO COMBAT CLIMATE CHANGE
summarize written text 

1 importance of voting in UK and government n media should encourage them to vote
2 travel and tourism industry act as a catalyst for development of the country and creates job opportunities.

Describe image: 
1 sunrise sunset


Retell lecture:
coffee industry

summarize spoken text:
Competition in academic market and competitive research


----------



## mav7228

261312 Developer programmer ceiling has reached its limit already for 2017. I still need to get my degree assessed from ACS. So in that case if I lodge an expression of interest after a month lets assume may end , when can I expect to get an invitation considering it will open in july. 
I have 65 points.


----------



## AussieAK_27

*PTE - Help and advice*

Hi People of the fellowship of PTE,

I have asked a lot of queries and read a lot of answers in the expatforum. Now i think it is a good time to give back to the members here. I am currently waiting for an invite so i will try to be of any help i can be to anyone giving PTE and needs any guidance/ help.

My first attempt on PTE was a year ago where i scored 77 overall, scoring less than 79 is reading and listening. My spelling score was abysmal.

I gave my second attempt at the exam a month back and i scored 84 overall. My score section wise was
Listening 88
Reading 83
Speaking 89
Writing 81

Please reply to this post if you need any help / guidance from me wrt PTE. I will be more than happy to help anyone here 

All the best


----------



## kklas

Hello seniors,

This is my 1st post in this PTE -A forum. Last year I sit for IELTS and scored as follows
S-6.5, L-6, W-6.5, R - 6.5 . Now I am focusing on PTE-A as I look forward to score beyond 65 in PTE-A ( feel like it is easy to do pte than ielts). As a new comer, please guide me to prepare for this test within a short period. Right now, I am referring PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus. 

I noticed that there are paid online materials(mock exams) available as follow
https://ptepractice.com/

I think it is a great idea to have a mock exam before actual test. If there is any other facts such like tactics and free materials, please guide me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kklas

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi People of the fellowship of PTE,
> 
> I have asked a lot of queries and read a lot of answers in the expatforum. Now i think it is a good time to give back to the members here. I am currently waiting for an invite so i will try to be of any help i can be to anyone giving PTE and needs any guidance/ help.
> 
> My first attempt on PTE was a year ago where i scored 77 overall, scoring less than 79 is reading and listening. My spelling score was abysmal.
> 
> I gave my second attempt at the exam a month back and i scored 84 overall. My score section wise was
> Listening 88
> Reading 83
> Speaking 89
> Writing 81
> 
> Please reply to this post if you need any help / guidance from me wrt PTE. I will be more than happy to help anyone here
> 
> All the best


Congrats on your achievement 
I am a newcomer to PTE -A and please help me with your experience. What materials should I used ? Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

mav7228 said:


> 261312 Developer programmer ceiling has reached its limit already for 2017. I still need to get my degree assessed from ACS. So in that case if I lodge an expression of interest after a month lets assume may end , when can I expect to get an invitation considering it will open in july.
> I have 65 points.


If rules do not change and there is similar quota for 2613, you can expect the invite by September.


----------



## kkraj

kklas said:


> Congrats on your achievement
> I am a newcomer to PTE -A and please help me with your experience. What materials should I used ? Thanks


Step 1 : Understand the format of the exam by watching pearson videos in youtube
Step 2 : Take one practice test without any practice. You can try with practicepte.Understand where you lack and where you need more practice.
Step 3 : Understand strategies by watching e2 language seminars, videos from e2language website. This is free
Step 4 : Join facebook PTE academic group wherein you will get lot of support in terms of materials and experiences.
Step 5 : Checkout ptecracker blog for more materials.
Step 6 : Try out pearson scored practice pte test. This will be more tougher than actual test. So don't get disappointed on your test score.
Step 7 : Practice atleast 5-6 practice test before exam.Most of the folks miss out on questions due time management issues. so practice is extremely important.

I did everything except step 6. My preparation time was 2 weeks and scored 79+ in all sections. Please reach out to me if you need more help.


----------



## kklas

kkraj said:


> Step 1 : Understand the format of the exam by watching pearson videos in youtube
> Step 2 : Take one practice test without any practice. You can try with practicepte.Understand where you lack and where you need more practice.
> Step 3 : Understand strategies by watching e2 language seminars, videos from e2language website. This is free
> Step 4 : Join facebook PTE academic group wherein you will get lot of support in terms of materials and experiences.
> Step 5 : Checkout ptecracker blog for more materials.
> Step 6 : Try out pearson scored practice pte test. This will be more tougher than actual test. So don't get disappointed on your test score.
> Step 7 : Practice atleast 5-6 practice test before exam.Most of the folks miss out on questions due time management issues. so practice is extremely important.
> 
> I did everything except step 6. My preparation time was 2 weeks and scored 79+ in all sections. Please reach out to me if you need more help.


This is a great support. Thank you for sharing your experience. I will reach you after referring given links


----------



## tusharparashar

hi,

My PTE result-
1st attempt (L/R/S/W): 76 63 80 77
2nd attempt (L/R/S/W): 74 68 77 71

I need 79+ in all.
Can anyone help me in increasing reading score(especially re-order paragraph)?
I have applied every trick available on internet but nothing works.


----------



## sam2027

Hi All,

In my first attempt PTE exam in Jan 2017, below is the score.

Listening 64
Reading 65 
Speaking 64 
Writing 68

Grammar 77
Oral fluency 64
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 49
Vocabulary 59
Written discourse 79 

In two weeks, I am again giving the PTE A. My target score is 65+.

Can you please recommend the areas I need to improve to achieve my target score. 

And also a strategy to prepare for the next two weeks.

Currently am feeling demotivated, if I will be able to achieve or not.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksachin

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi People of the fellowship of PTE,
> 
> I have asked a lot of queries and read a lot of answers in the expatforum. Now i think it is a good time to give back to the members here. I am currently waiting for an invite so i will try to be of any help i can be to anyone giving PTE and needs any guidance/ help.
> 
> My first attempt on PTE was a year ago where i scored 77 overall, scoring less than 79 is reading and listening. My spelling score was abysmal.
> 
> I gave my second attempt at the exam a month back and i scored 84 overall. My score section wise was
> Listening 88
> Reading 83
> Speaking 89
> Writing 81
> 
> Please reply to this post if you need any help / guidance from me wrt PTE. I will be more than happy to help anyone here
> 
> All the best



Hi, if there is any list of specific essay topics or describe images that usually get repeated in the actual exam? I do have lots of essays etc but wanted to know specific very important ones, that get repeated frequently. I noticed there are topics from Essay and DI that gets repeated..


----------



## Jyotesh91

Hey KKraj, I need your guidance for preparing PTE test. Could you please provide me your watsapp no.


----------



## zaback21

kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> This is my 1st post in this PTE -A forum. Last year I sit for IELTS and scored as follows
> S-6.5, L-6, W-6.5, R - 6.5 . Now I am focusing on PTE-A as I look forward to score beyond 65 in PTE-A ( feel like it is easy to do pte than ielts). As a new comer, please guide me to prepare for this test within a short period. Right now, I am referring PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus.
> 
> I noticed that there are paid online materials(mock exams) available as follow
> https://ptepractice.com/
> 
> I think it is a great idea to have a mock exam before actual test. If there is any other facts such like tactics and free materials, please guide me. Thanks in advance.


This will cover pretty much everything you will need : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

If not use google.

Practice the tests in the google drive. Once you are ready for the test, Take Test A from https://ptepractice.com/

If you do well, register and sit for the exam. If not, practice and practice till you get your desired level.

Don't take Test A and then study, it's just a waste of that test and money for you. Take Test A such that you are giving your real exam, so prepare 100% before attempting Test A.


----------



## zaback21

sam2027 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my first attempt PTE exam in Jan 2017, below is the score.
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 65
> Speaking 64
> Writing 68
> 
> Grammar 77
> Oral fluency 64
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 59
> Written discourse 79
> 
> In two weeks, I am again giving the PTE A. My target score is 65+.
> 
> Can you please recommend the areas I need to improve to achieve my target score.
> 
> And also a strategy to prepare for the next two weeks.
> 
> Currently am feeling demotivated, if I will be able to achieve or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Some tips here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Practice writing on computer Notepad and not MS Word to improve Spelling.


----------



## zaback21

ksachin said:


> Hi, if there is any list of specific essay topics or describe images that usually get repeated in the actual exam? I do have lots of essays etc but wanted to know specific very important ones, that get repeated frequently. I noticed there are topics from Essay and DI that gets repeated..


Here: https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0


----------



## Reemhassan

zaback21 said:


> This will cover pretty much everything you will need : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> If not use google.
> 
> Practice the tests in the google drive. Once you are ready for the test, Take Test A from https://ptepractice.com/
> 
> If you do well, register and sit for the exam. If not, practice and practice till you get your desired level.
> 
> Don't take Test A and then study, it's just a waste of that test and money for you. Take Test A such that you are giving your real exam, so prepare 100% before attempting Test A.


Dear Zaback this link open thing not related to pte at all plz check

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rampraba

Got my score report today..
L/R/S/W-77/77.88/73 after 24 hrs of taking test.

Do you guys think i should aim for 70+.
Thanks


----------



## zaback21

Reemhassan said:


> Dear Zaback this link open thing not related to pte at all plz check
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


The link is fine. if not try this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801

The link is fine. It has all the tips and links you need.


----------



## uno_aussie

ksachin said:


> Hi, if there is any list of specific essay topics or describe images that usually get repeated in the actual exam? I do have lots of essays etc but wanted to know specific very important ones, that get repeated frequently. I noticed there are topics from Essay and DI that gets repeated..


A lot of essays are indeed repeated, but don't just rely on those. Divide essays into a type a decide a pattern for each essay type.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

zaback21 said:


> The link is fine. if not try this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801
> 
> The link is fine. It has all the tips and links you need.



Hi, I've gone through all of your tips and have seen Navjot Brar's videos on youtube. Moreover I did some practice on the data upload on the Google Drive as well. Now I need your suggestion that should I purchase and give Mock Test (Practice Test A) on ptepractie.com or should I buy the gold preparation kit of $60 which includes some sample questions along with Practice test A & B.

Awaiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## uno_aussie

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi, I've gone through all of your tips and have seen Navjot Brar's videos on youtube. Moreover I did some practice on the data upload on the Google Drive as well. Now I need your suggestion that should I purchase and give Mock Test (Practice Test A) on ptepractie.com or should I buy the gold preparation kit of $60 which includes some sample questions along with Practice test A & B.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply. Thanks.


I had given practice test from PTE themselves to be sure on the pattern and degere of difficulty. I found that the paid practice test is a bit difficult than the actual one.


----------



## raman.srivatsav

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi, I've gone through all of your tips and have seen Navjot Brar's videos on youtube. Moreover I did some practice on the data upload on the Google Drive as well. Now I need your suggestion that should I purchase and give Mock Test (Practice Test A) on ptepractie.com or should I buy the gold preparation kit of $60 which includes some sample questions along with Practice test A & B.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply. Thanks.


If you are from India you can buy PTE exam voucher from aussiZ. Exam fee comes at a discount with 10 test papers. I found them useful.

Hope you had gone through E2 language videos as well. They are pretty useful. They seems to have a one month subscription for a lower price

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.srivatsav

kkraj said:


> Step 1 : Understand the format of the exam by watching pearson videos in youtube
> Step 2 : Take one practice test without any practice. You can try with practicepte.Understand where you lack and where you need more practice.
> Step 3 : Understand strategies by watching e2 language seminars, videos from e2language website. This is free
> Step 4 : Join facebook PTE academic group wherein you will get lot of support in terms of materials and experiences.
> Step 5 : Checkout ptecracker blog for more materials.
> Step 6 : Try out pearson scored practice pte test. This will be more tougher than actual test. So don't get disappointed on your test score.
> Step 7 : Practice atleast 5-6 practice test before exam.Most of the folks miss out on questions due time management issues. so practice is extremely important.
> 
> I did everything except step 6. My preparation time was 2 weeks and scored 79+ in all sections. Please reach out to me if you need more help.


In addition, try to practice with lot of noise around which can distract you. 

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyotesh91

Awesome. This is really helpful. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Saaho

Hey guys, does engineers australia accepts PTE-A for assessing skills


----------



## raman.srivatsav

I doubt PTE has anything to do with skill assessment

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parmeetsawhney1572

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi, I've gone through all of your tips and have seen Navjot Brar's videos on youtube. Moreover I did some practice on the data upload on the Google Drive as well. Now I need your suggestion that should I purchase and give Mock Test (Practice Test A) on ptepractie.com or should I buy the gold preparation kit of $60 which includes some sample questions along with Practice test A & B.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply. Thanks.



It is better to buy the gold kit.. I did the same which noticed a lot of mistakes while attempting the exam

The Sample paper level is very tuff ... I scored 78 speaking, 59 reading, 67 writing and 69 in listening 

But in the final exam i scored above 70 in all the sections. So, Don't lose your heart just buy the gold kit.


----------



## Panda112

Since the listening tasks are timed in group (not individually), can we save time time in summarize spoken text and make more time for other listening tasks. Say, take 5-6 minutes each for summarizing and have around 10 minutes extra for other tasks.

Not recommended, I know, but is it possible?


----------



## NOMADINAU

No, it is separate from other listening tasks


----------



## ksachin

NOMADINAU said:


> No, it is separate from other listening tasks


Hi, is there any fast track EOI?


----------



## zaback21

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi, I've gone through all of your tips and have seen Navjot Brar's videos on youtube. Moreover I did some practice on the data upload on the Google Drive as well. Now I need your suggestion that should I purchase and give Mock Test (Practice Test A) on ptepractie.com or should I buy the gold preparation kit of $60 which includes some sample questions along with Practice test A & B.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply. Thanks.


It depends. If you have practice the 3 tests, McMillan and Pearson Official book from the google drive, you should know if you doing well. The gold kit questions are already there. if you plan to take both Tests, then $60 will be cheaper. If you plan to take only one test , then Test A as it is difficult than actual exam. Test B is easier or on par.


----------



## zaback21

prasadvarma said:


> Hey guys, does engineers australia accepts PTE-A for assessing skills


No. Only IELTS and TOEFL iBT.


----------



## zaback21

ksachin said:


> Hi, is there any fast track EOI?


No. If we could fats track, we would all be fast tracking our EOI !


----------



## Mannath

Hi,

I have read that 

"Second instalment

You must pay a second instalment for each member of your family unit included in your application who:

is aged 18 years or older
has less than functional English.

The charge must be paid before a visa can be granted."

Is this an AND condition i.e any family member having 18+ age AND no functional english, right. I'm confused.Please clarify


----------



## raman.srivatsav

Also, do they need to give PTE. Or is it enough if they did their grad and post grad in English medium

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Panda112 said:


> Since the listening tasks are timed in group (not individually), can we save time time in summarize spoken text and make more time for other listening tasks. Say, take 5-6 minutes each for summarizing and have around 10 minutes extra for other tasks.
> 
> Not recommended, I know, but is it possible?


Hi buddy
Good question... To be clear, I don't know whether time saved there is transferred to the whole time for the section. But I know the listening section is very very tricky with time. To be on the safe side, I advise you assume it is part of the overall time, because i m certain that listening section has very limited time and more often, people miss the final "write from dictation" questions, which are the easiest and carry lots of marks. Its a trick I guess to make one dwell on the multiple choice, loosing track of time for the easier questions towards the end. Once you are done with SST, its a crazy time limited ride to the finish line. Missing and of the final write from dictations will greatly impact your score. They score more than the multiple choice which eat up time.
Cheers man

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

raman.srivatsav said:


> Also, do they need to give PTE. Or is it enough if they did their grad and post grad in English medium
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


A letter will be fine.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## zaback21

Mannath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read that
> 
> "Second instalment
> 
> You must pay a second instalment for each member of your family unit included in your application who:
> 
> is aged 18 years or older
> has less than functional English.
> 
> The charge must be paid before a visa can be granted."
> 
> Is this an AND condition i.e any family member having 18+ age AND no functional english, right. I'm confused.Please clarify


Yes. if your family member can't prove Functional English you pay AUD 4885 for all or one. One time charge.


----------



## Mannath

Thank you for the reply zaback21

I am about to submit the Visa application,however I have some questions regarding the same -

1) Do all the documents including payslips need to be notarized ? Can I also use the same documents I used while submitting ACS?

2) My wife is yet to write PTE to prove the functional english? Can I submit my application mentioning that she has functional english and upload the scorecard at later point in time ?

3) Please suggest what is the best time to do PCC and Medicals?

4) Ideally, how many days does it take for CO to get assigned and after CO assigned how many days to get a grant,considering current timelines.

5) Any suggestions/guidelines to follow to get a direct grant?Please suggest

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## aromaramesh

Hi
I have my PTE exam on 6th May 2017. This is my fourth attempt at PTE.
I got an *overall score of 80* in my last attempt with 84 in Listening, 86 in Reading and 90 in writing. However, I scored only *60 in speaking*. Which, I understand, *does not give me the eligibility* to apply since a minimum score of 65 is required in all the sections.
I got the *lowest scores for speaking in my first two attempts* as well.

I am a fluent speaker and am not quite sure what exactly is the problem.

Could anyone please provide me *some tips that would help improve my speaking score*?

Thanks


----------



## raman.srivatsav

Small tip - but position of the mike also plays a role. 

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

aromaramesh said:


> Hi
> I have my PTE exam on 6th May 2017. This is my fourth attempt at PTE.
> I got an *overall score of 80* in my last attempt with 84 in Listening, 86 in Reading and 90 in writing. However, I scored only *60 in speaking*. Which, I understand, *does not give me the eligibility* to apply since a minimum score of 65 is required in all the sections.
> I got the *lowest scores for speaking in my first two attempts* as well.
> 
> I am a fluent speaker and am not quite sure what exactly is the problem.
> 
> Could anyone please provide me *some tips that would help improve my speaking score*?
> 
> Thanks


Speak much faster. Some people's speaking scores never cross a certain range, despite being very fluent. It has to do with the algorithm and their voice. It will amaze you that there are many indians and Pakistani here who don't have as good pronunciation as you do, yet constantly nail 90. It happened to me and a friend. Solution is to be faster

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aromaramesh

Hi
Thank you for the response.
After my first 2 attempts, I too realized that speed was a problem.
In the mock test, I took after that, I scored 83 for speaking with an overall score of 82.
But somehow it does not seem to reflect in the actual exam.


----------



## orbittingman

adrikei said:


> Anyone also tried the TOEFL? How hard was it compared to PTE?
> 
> I'd like to try the PTE but here I'd have to go to another city to do it while I can seat through a TOEFL in my city, wo it would be a huge savings of time.


I've taken the TOEFL 8 years back when i went to the states and i aced that too. got 27-28 or so out of 30 in all of them..The test was EASY. PTE was way harder although i got better scores on PTE (90\90 on all). 
This time however, i registered for TOEFL, but the <*SNIP*> who work there wouldn't let me inside cuz I'd applied for a passport renewal and they'd stamped my old passport as "cancelled" even though it had still not reached the date of expiry while i hadn't got a new passport. So, i decided very irrationally to not take the TOEFL again and went for the PTE. In hindsight, I'm glade I made the decision considering my scores, but to be honest, TOEFL was a breeze. In PTE you need to focus and concentrate on the subject a LOT. I am blessed with concentration, but lots don't. I had people in my room come and comment about my "accent" and i was like "honestly how did you even notice anything other than the test!!?". If you're in that category, I'd HIGHLY recommend you just stick to TOEFL. Especially if you've ever done the GRE or something similar, it will be like a joke for you.


----------



## Atif786

Pte Taken - Scores not reportable

Dear all, i gave my Pte on wednesday 26 Apr 2017. I havent got my result yet and the status is taken not reportable. Can anyone tell what could be the reason and how long it will take? 
Thanks


----------



## mctowel

Atif786 said:


> Pte Taken - Scores not reportable
> 
> Dear all, i gave my Pte on wednesday 26 Apr 2017. I havent got my result yet and the status is taken not reportable. Can anyone tell what could be the reason and how long it will take?
> Thanks


It happens. Just relax, you wont be able to view your scores till you get an email notification that its available. So, look more on your email, not your account. It should be out by next week. Cheers!

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid

zaback21 said:


> It depends. If you have practice the 3 tests, McMillan and Pearson Official book from the google drive, you should know if you doing well. The gold kit questions are already there. if you plan to take both Tests, then $60 will be cheaper. If you plan to take only one test , then Test A as it is difficult than actual exam. Test B is easier or on par.


I'm a bit confused that the Golf Kit contains both Practice Test Version 1 & 2 in which Test 1 or Test A will be difficult, but what does "Second scored practice test - have you improved?" means? Can I attempt both tests again as 2nd attempt?

Moreover, is there any benefit of the sample questions & answers in the gold kit and as I have already gone through the official PTE book and other data of the google drive.


----------



## zaback21

farrukh.rashid said:


> I'm a bit confused that the Golf Kit contains both Practice Test Version 1 & 2 in which Test 1 or Test A will be difficult, but what does "Second scored practice test - have you improved?" means? Can I attempt both tests again as 2nd attempt?
> 
> Moreover, is there any benefit of the sample questions & answers in the gold kit and as I have already gone through the official PTE book and other data of the google drive.


I am not sure what you mean, cos I haven't said that (quote me which part).

Not that I think of. It's all same.

The Test 1 and 2 are same even if you attempt them again. So, if you attempted them once, it will be same question again.


----------



## rkrajnov

What are the best resources for practice exams for the PTE?

I found a free test online here:

practicepte.com

Is this sufficient or should I get the tests sold at ptepractice.com as well? 

I am a native English speaker so this is more just to practice the test format for me. I do want to make sure I am well versed before the exam though, because I have already taking the IELTS and unfortunately fell short of all 8+ which I need.


----------



## zaback21

rkrajnov said:


> What are the best resources for practice exams for the PTE?
> 
> I found a free test online here:
> 
> practicepte.com
> 
> Is this sufficient or should I get the tests sold at ptepractice.com as well?
> 
> I am a native English speaker so this is more just to practice the test format for me. I do want to make sure I am well versed before the exam though, because I have already taking the IELTS and unfortunately fell short of all 8+ which I need.


The official practice test is https://ptepractice.com/ and only take Test Version 1 which is slightly more difficult than actual exam. Test 2 is easier than actual exam. 

Here are some tips and links to practice: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## rubel320

Gave Test B

Communicative Skills

Listening69
Reading52
Speaking58
Writing68

Enabling Skills

Grammar65
Oral Fluency51
Pronunciation45
Spelling90
Vocabulary74
Written Discourse75

I did watch E2P and Navjot videos on reading for techniques, nothing is working 

I thought i would give PTE next week but reading and speaking score making me nervous.

What should i do guys?


----------



## uno_aussie

prasadvarma said:


> Hey guys, does engineers australia accepts PTE-A for assessing skills


No, but they do accept IELTS


----------



## uno_aussie

rkrajnov said:


> What are the best resources for practice exams for the PTE?
> 
> I found a free test online here:
> 
> practicepte.com
> 
> Is this sufficient or should I get the tests sold at ptepractice.com as well?
> 
> I am a native English speaker so this is more just to practice the test format for me. I do want to make sure I am well versed before the exam though, because I have already taking the IELTS and unfortunately fell short of all 8+ which I need.


The best way is to go with the official test on PTE website. In that way, you get an understanding of not just the pattern but also the complexity of questions in their database.


----------



## ksachin

Hi, Can anyone please tell me if Enabling Skills also matter for overall score of 65. For example, if my score in communication skills is 65 in all sections but less than 65 in one or couple of sections in Enabling Skills, will I still get 10 Points?


----------



## Panda112

Guys,

Appeared in PTE-A today. Below are my experiences:

Test center: Alpha Beta, Nepal
Target score: 79+
Exam: Not as good as expected, hoping that the result surprises


Before entering the test center, prepare your throat by taking a Strepsil or Cough drops.
Expect a lot of noise in during the speaking part of the test, even if there are only two candidates.
Press next immediately after finishing any speaking task, don't wait for the three seconds mark. I waited during my first describe image but the mic didn't go off and I realized that noise from other candidates was keeping the mic running. This will definitely affect the marks.
And the answer to my previous post here is no. Saving time in "write summary of heard lecture" won't add to your other listening questions because it is timed individually.
Be extra wary of time in reading. Expect some difficult questions in retell and fill in the blanks drop down type.
Essays can repeat from what you have seen. My said something like "give your opinion on whether laws help to change human behavior"
Writing tasks are easier if you have a good typing speed and if you proofread at the end. You tend to make spellings right by instinct. If you overthink (for example whether "overrated" contains two "r"), you will make a mistake.
Keep your pen closed at all times. They gave me a soft tip pen and one of the pens dried out during the test. Keep the lid closed.

Cheers and all the best for your test...


----------



## Panda112

No it doesn't. Only the individual items' marks matter. Even the overall marks doesn't matter. Say you get 50 in all enabling scores, 65 in all communication skills and 60 overall, you'll still get 10 points.



ksachin said:


> Hi, Can anyone please tell me if Enabling Skills also matter for overall score of 65. For example, if my score in communication skills is 65 in all sections but less than 65 in one or couple of sections in Enabling Skills, will I still get 10 Points?


----------



## sun29

*Does Enabling Skills considered for proficiency in points test?*

Hi All,

I have scored 65 and above in Reading, Writing, Speaking and Listening. 

But in Enabling skills my score for few items is below 65.. 

So does Enabling skills score also needs to have 65 and above to get 10 points in English language eligibility?


----------



## hdp9star

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have scored 65 and above in Reading, Writing, Speaking and Listening.
> 
> But in Enabling skills my score for few items is below 65..
> 
> So does Enabling skills score also needs to have 65 and above to get 10 points in English language eligibility?


No, you are good to go.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## P.S

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 4 months ago, I submitted my EOI for subclass 190, claiming for 55 point (+5 Sponsorship, to be invited) , now I got 79 in PTE and my overall score is 65, so I going to submit subclass 189 also, my question is can I create a new EOI for 189? or I have to include it in my previous EOI together with 190?


Not sure if it's already answered as this is not the right thread for it. You can create a new EOI.


----------



## Atif786

mctowel said:


> It happens. Just relax, you wont be able to view your scores till you get an email notification that its available. So, look more on your email, not your account. It should be out by next week. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. But i am having a bad experience with PTE. Test given on 26 Apr and i am still waiting for my result. PTE has wasted my 1 week. If couldnt have achiheved 65 each i would have booked my next exam. PTE is getting ridiculously slow in giving resuly. Yesterday status changed to Score reportable but still waiting for email.


----------



## Atif786

Furthermore, just got the PTE score report availble notification Email but the test report neither showing my score nor showing picture and again stating that we are facing some technical difficulities written on the photograph area and revisit again.


----------



## sherif22879

Atif786 said:


> Furthermore, just got the PTE score report availble notification Email but the test report neither showing my score nor showing picture and again stating that we are facing some technical difficulities written on the photograph area and revisit again.


Just wait for more few hours and it will be available for you 

But don't forget to share the result with us


----------



## ayrton

zaback21 said:


> The official practice test is https://ptepractice.com/ and only take Test Version 1 which is slightly more difficult than actual exam. Test 2 is easier than actual exam.
> 
> Here are some tips and links to practice: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


I got the gold package with both Test 1 and Test 2. Did Test 1. Since Test 2 is easier than the actual exam, should I just ignore it and retake Test 1?


----------



## ksachin

Atif786 said:


> Furthermore, just got the PTE score report availble notification Email but the test report neither showing my score nor showing picture and again stating that we are facing some technical difficulities written on the photograph area and revisit again.


Hi buddy frustration a part and sorry for that, can you plz share any topic from exam? Thx


----------



## Atif786

ksachin said:


> Hi buddy frustration a part and sorry for that, can you plz share any topic from exam? Thx


Sure dear. It was my second try. My last time result was S= 68, W=71, R=71, L=63.
This time i felt the reading section was very difficult then the previous one. In listening multiple question multiple answers, i observed a viseo was also played and question was from the video. A graph was shown and camera was on the graph and speaker was describing the graph. In writting it was 2 summary questions and one essay whereas in my previous eaxm it was 2 each. Exam essay topic was do you agree that Formal written Exam is the best way to analyse students abilities. In reading order was totally opposite. Write fill in the blanks, Fill in the blanks, Mutilple answers, Reorde and Multipl question, single answer. In both test i didnt skip the multiple question multiple ansewrs, as there is negative marking on it and also this time can be utilised on other reading questions.
Once will get the result then share with you people.


----------



## ksachin

Atif786 said:


> ksachin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi buddy frustration a part and sorry for that, can you plz share any topic from exam? Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dear. It was my second try. My last time result was S= 68, W=71, R=71, L=63.
> This time i felt the reading section was very difficult then the previous one. In listening multiple question multiple answers, i observed a viseo was also played and question was from the video. A graph was shown and camera was on the graph and speaker was describing the graph. In writting it was 2 summary questions and one essay whereas in my previous eaxm it was 2 each. Exam essay topic was do you agree that Formal written Exam is the best way to analyse students abilities. In reading order was totally opposite. Write fill in the blanks, Fill in the blanks, Mutilple answers, Reorde and Multipl question, single answer. In both test i didnt skip the multiple question multiple ansewrs, as there is negative marking on it and also this time can be utilised on other reading questions.
> Once will get the result then share with you people.
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry so you mean you left or did not leave the MCQ part in reading?


----------



## ksachin

Hi, can any expert let me know how score is divided for each question in reading? Also what should be the way or best practice to deal with reading part? 

For me, I have trouble in this section. M a bit slow and time often runs out for me.. so I wanted to check if it's worth to leave any question or section in reading or give less impotence to any part or question, something that has less marks maybe...


----------



## P.S

chvarma80 said:


> Thanks for the info! Did you buy voucher from this site?


ptevoucher.in is good. I have used it thrice and a few of my friends have used it as well.


----------



## Panda112

Got my result out in 36 hours. 90 in each section.

Thanks a lot to all you guys for taking your time to make it easier for all of us. Exam wasn't that great but apparently PTE surprises you.

My tip: speed up if you speak slow. Don't wait to press next.


----------



## abaryac001

Hello
I have got L-66,R-61,S-61,W-66 in PTE Tutorials mock tests.
Can someone please assist me if this score is reliable.

I am planning to take PTE on 20th May.


----------



## incredible india

Is PTE easier than IELTS.

I need 65band each in my occupation to be nominated for PR visa.

To be able to get 65 points, does one need to have excellent command over English or a normal English speakers can also get 65 bands.

Please comment and thank you in advance.


----------



## Ram2409

abaryac001 said:


> Hello
> I have got L-66,R-61,S-61,W-66 in PTE Tutorials mock tests.
> Can someone please assist me if this score is reliable.
> 
> I am planning to take PTE on 20th May.


Real exam might sound little easier than the mock tests....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

Panda112 said:


> Got my result out in 36 hours. 90 in each section.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all you guys for taking your time to make it easier for all of us. Exam wasn't that great but apparently PTE surprises you.
> 
> My tip: speed up if you speak slow. Don't wait to press next.


Great....cracking reading section seems tuff to me before..iam planning another round soon...to get 20 points...any worked tips..?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409

P.S said:


> Not sure if it's already answered as this is not the right thread for it. You can create a new EOI.


Update existing EOI to maintain the same DOE. If you create the new EOI then the DOE will be new....you are forming a fresh entry here..updating an existing is recommended...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

In fact, I don't know how I worked with Reading. Mostly I went with my instinct. If I think I had heard the collocation somewhere, that's the correct answer (unless it doesn't make sense at all). If I think again, it's most probably a mistake.
I could've sworn I made several mistakes in my reading section. Don't know how I got 90.

All the best.


Ram2409 said:


> Great....cracking reading section seems tuff to me before..iam planning another round soon...to get 20 points...any worked tips..?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

The Paki said:


> Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.
> 
> Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.
> 
> I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.
> 
> 
> Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
> The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
> Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
> The three most important tasks which you must do are:
> 
> a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.
> 
> b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.
> 
> c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.
> 
> 
> In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
> Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
> Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.
> 
> I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavors!


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nicusha

Hi Guys,

I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores - 

Listening - 83
Reading - 90
Speaking - 90
Writing - 84


Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) - 

1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.

2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.

3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.

I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.

Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


Thanks its useful
Thanks


----------



## Diggy

Has anyone discovered that some questions in PTE MacMillan testbuilder was answered wrongly in reading section Will be rewriting soon, how do I improve more in reading?


----------



## american_desi

@ Nicusha - are the dates accurate? Feb 2015? I am hearing rumors that PTE "algorithms" are changed recently (in the past month) making it harder to score in speaking sections...


----------



## kklas

*practicepte*

Hello guys, I recently completed a free test from practicepte.com. :flamelease someone tell me whether this test is easier or harder than the actual test.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## uno_aussie

incredible india said:


> Is PTE easier than IELTS.
> 
> I need 65band each in my occupation to be nominated for PR visa.
> 
> To be able to get 65 points, does one need to have excellent command over English or a normal English speakers can also get 65 bands.
> 
> Please comment and thank you in advance.


PTE is not necessarily easy than IELTS. It depends on various factors like your computer ability, face 2 face communication vs speaking on microphone, etc.
If you have a good english accent and are able to use computer effortlessly then PTE is for you.

Note: Usually people have also said they have scored more in PTE than corresponding result in IELTS


----------



## P.S

Panda112 said:


> Got my result out in 36 hours. 90 in each section.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all you guys for taking your time to make it easier for all of us. Exam wasn't that great but apparently PTE surprises you.
> 
> My tip: speed up if you speak slow. Don't wait to press next.


Congratulations! a well deserved score.


----------



## P.S

abaryac001 said:


> Hello
> I have got L-66,R-61,S-61,W-66 in PTE Tutorials mock tests.
> Can someone please assist me if this score is reliable.
> 
> I am planning to take PTE on 20th May.


The score is pretty much reliable if you have given it on the genuine Pearson portal ptepractice. com. In fact people have got better scores in the real test than the mock test so the general notion is that mock tests are a bit tough compared to the real test. The chances for better score in speaking is also there due to the difference in quality of headset/mic in the real test.

But that's for the genuine Pearson portal ptepractice. com. The same can't be said about PTE Tutorials mock tests.


----------



## P.S

incredible india said:


> Is PTE easier than IELTS.
> 
> I need 65band each in my occupation to be nominated for PR visa.
> 
> To be able to get 65 points, does one need to have excellent command over English or a normal English speakers can also get 65 bands.
> 
> Please comment and thank you in advance.


That's the general notion and if so many people believe/say that PTE is easier than IELTS, there must be some truth in it.

I am not sure what is your criteria for normal or excellent command over English but I think someone with average English should be able to get 65. However, there is no harm to work on your English and bring it to above average level, just to have some margin for error.

Disclaimer: I have appeared for PTE twice with scores L78 R82 S82 W78 and L90 R80 S89 W89 however never taken IELTS so my comparison is based on other people's opinion during my research.


----------



## neeruverma

Hi Nikhil, No they do only consider communication scores and NOT enabling scores. Also I am so much impressed with your speaking score. Last week I gave my PTE exam and got 86 in Writing, Listening : 76 , Reading : 70 and only 40  in speaking. This was very shocking to me as I am good in speaking as well. Could you please able to help me out what I am doing wrong in my speaking? In Pearson mock test A as well I got 69 in speaking. Can you provide me your email ID so that I can send you my recording of speaking and you can provide me your feedback?


----------



## Panda112

PTE is not easy compared to IELTS but crackable.

IELTS will judge your inherent English ability. That means they will know if English comes to you naturally. Practice a week, a month or six months, your score won't improve much. 

In PTE, you have to practice enough and get used to "how the computer expects an expert to answer" and you're done. You can move from 65+ to 79 if you refine and refine. It could take months though.

BTW, I appeared IELTS last year, 8 average (LRWS-8.5,9,7,7.5).


----------



## ahuja

Hi All, 

I want to know that in pte also there are 4 sections, and if we complete the first section early, then does that time adds up to the next section. For e.g. if we does our SPEAKING & WRITING in less time than allotted, does that extra time adds up to our READING time.


----------



## raman.srivatsav

No. Each section have its own timing

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami00

ahuja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know that in pte also there are 4 sections, and if we complete the first section early, then does that time adds up to the next section. For e.g. if we does our SPEAKING & WRITING in less time than allotted, does that extra time adds up to our READING time.


For writing sec, each item has an allotted time, like 10 mins for each summary and 20 mins for essay. Same goes for speaking. Reading and listening has a total time for the entire sec.


----------



## desisingh

Diggy said:


> Has anyone discovered that some questions in PTE MacMillan testbuilder was answered wrongly in reading section Will be rewriting soon, how do I improve more in reading?




Not to discourage you but building up reading capability is not a days or months job. It will come to you naturally if you are used to reading. 

That's my personal experience. I had prepared for CAT examination long time back and that helped me in my reading but still I felt in exam I was short of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas

Hello guys, my question was previously unanswered.

Please some one let me know recommended pte free mock exam sites. I recently completed practicepte.com free exam but they do not provide any evaluation like scores.:rant:
If there are not such sites, pls recommend some paid mock test sites which are highly likely closer to real exam standards. 

Thanks


----------



## Atif786

At last got the score after 8 days. L=68, S=61, R=67, W=78. Still the report is distorted and Some Enabling skill scores are not mentioned.
Not going to give up. Going to book for next.
Test score delay wasted my 1 week.


----------



## Majed01

Hi folks , does any one know a good instructor for PTE in KSA , Riyadh , please need your help


----------



## Atif786

So my report is again update. Now score of listening changed from 68 to 80. My overall score is S=61, R=67, W=78. 
Enabling Skills:
Grammer=73, Oral Fluency=59, Pronounciation = 64, Spelling=73, Vocabulary= 77, Writting discourse=90.
Gents plz tell me how to improve fluency. This time i spoke very fast and speaking score decreased instead of improving from 67.
I need 65 each.


----------



## Saaho

Atif786 said:


> So my report is again update. Now score of listening changed from 68 to 80. My overall score is S=61, R=67, W=78.
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer=73, Oral Fluency=59, Pronounciation = 64, Spelling=73, Vocabulary= 77, Writting discourse=90.
> Gents plz tell me how to improve fluency. This time i spoke very fast and speaking score decreased instead of improving from 67.
> I need 65 each.


Don't get panic in speaking section. Slow and steady wins the race. Speak slowly and pronounce the words clearly. Practice reading sentences. During describe image task, speak in a steady pace. Hope these tips helps you.


----------



## helicon

Hi guys,

I just received my report from pearson and the result is kinda weird to me.

Communicative Skills
Listening 73
Reading 73
Speaking 88
Writing 69

Enabling Skills
Grammar 89
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 82
Spelling 64
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 83

so my problem is that my enabling skills scores aren't so bad but turn out my communicative skills are not as satisfying as i expected.
any help?


----------



## P.S

kklas said:


> Hello guys, my question was previously unanswered.
> 
> Please some one let me know recommended pte free mock exam sites. I recently completed practicepte.com free exam but they do not provide any evaluation like scores.:rant:
> If there are not such sites, pls recommend some paid mock test sites which are highly likely closer to real exam standards.
> 
> Thanks


There are many sites which provide free mock tests but those are not scored. You can easily google and find many such sites.

As far as I know there is no such site which provides scored mock test for free. if you are ready to pay then the best would be the original Pearson site ptepractice.com.


----------



## P.S

helicon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received my report from pearson and the result is kinda weird to me.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 73
> Reading 73
> Speaking 88
> Writing 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 82
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 83
> 
> so my problem is that my enabling skills scores aren't so bad but turn out my communicative skills are not as satisfying as i expected.
> any help?


Looking at your enabling skills score, it seems that only spelling screwed up your listening and writing scores. Reading is really tough to crack, can't say for sure where you messed up in reading.


----------



## helicon

P.S said:


> Looking at your enabling skills score, it seems that only spelling screwed up your listening and writing scores. Reading is really tough to crack, can't say for sure where you messed up in reading.


Thanks a lot with your input!
TBH i did double check with my spelling everytime i finished the essay or summary. I wasnt able to find any spelling mistake. This is getting frustrating...


----------



## subz.finwiz

kklas said:


> Hello guys, my question was previously unanswered.
> 
> Please some one let me know recommended pte free mock exam sites. I recently completed practicepte.com free exam but they do not provide any evaluation like scores.:rant:
> If there are not such sites, pls recommend some paid mock test sites which are highly likely closer to real exam standards.
> 
> Thanks


https://ptepractice.com/ is the only exam with evaluation scores. you will get your scores after 30 mins of writing the exam.

Unfortunately there are no other exam sites which offer evaluation too.
Don't worry that much. you can take offline tests & see the accuracy of responses yourself. if you are able to score 90% accuracy then rest assured you will get good score in real exam.


----------



## Nicusha

helicon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received my report from pearson and the result is kinda weird to me.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 73
> Reading 73
> Speaking 88
> Writing 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 89
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 82
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 83
> 
> so my problem is that my enabling skills scores aren't so bad but turn out my communicative skills are not as satisfying as i expected.
> any help?


Hi Helicon
How did you speak on exam? Fast? Or not?
Please any advices on speaking.
Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

Alexism said:


> In terms of speaking, I experienced many difficult combinations of graphs, charts, maps that I could not even understand at all. What I did was keep talking with whatever you see on the images by making simple sentences; may be content is not as important as fluency. I usually got 80+ with that approach. Hope it helps.


Thank you for sharing


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

At last the wait for 1.5 years is over and I cleared PTE today (79 + in all modules). This has been a tough jounery for me.. and thanks for all members in the forum. I will write my PTE journey soon.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

*MY PTE Story*

Thanks to the people who posted amazing information/articles in this website, especially nicemathan ( Your story was a big inspiration for me, in my hard times).

I will pen down the things which I did and things which went in my mind, during the course of PTE exam preparations.

For people, who got perfect 90, this article might be a joke. But this might help people who are struggling hard even for 65 in all modules.

2015 - Oct - Took the decision to apply for AUS via and prepare for PTE.
My friends told, the exam is very easy and you can get 79+ in all modules very easily !!!
Went through the exam pattern ( trust me, there were not much materials online at that time, unlike today). Got some materials for IELTS and started preparing ( some random books ) [ mistake number 1]

2015 - Dec - Lots of personal issues during this month, and in midst of all I took my first PTE mock and in first 10 minutes of the exam, I felt this is something which I can never do. Especially speaking, describe image !! Score was really poor, overall 55. ( speaking was somewhere in 40 !!). Got quite depressed and lost of the Hope.
Watched couple of self help videos ( Roman Sani’s TED talk and Arunima Sinha)

2015 Jan to 2016 March - Did preparations and started following exapts forum.
Read the story of nicemathan. And felt really inspiring. ( I owe you a drink bro .. million hugs )

Gave a mock test 2 days before the exam ( mistake 2, nothing could have improved at this time and why the hell I gave mock !! ). Got very poor scores again. [ Speaking 20 !! - blamed the mic ] and the day before my exam, I was looking for PTE coaching centres near my place ( because I was sure that I will not be able to get 65+ in all modules] (mistake 3 - lack of confidence)

PTE 1st attempt - 3 May 2016 - L74/ R64/ S54/ W70
Understood 65 is achievable, and actual exam is easier than the mocks.

Joined for PTE coaching and I was working in shifts at that time. This is how my schedule was during that month.

Wake up at 5:30; Office 6:30 - 3:30. Lunch. Sleep in office dorm for 1 hr. 
Travel 1 hr. PTE class 6pm - 9pm. Travel back to home (1.5 hrs ) . Sleep at 11.

( also cleared 3 good companies interview at this time, and accepted the 3rd offer ; Spent close to 5k for OLA/UBER )

PTE 2nd attempt 16th Jun 2016- L 69 / R 54 / S 75 / W69

Yes, lost by 1 mark in reading and you how once fee.

Prepared for PTE again and decided never to give up. And started feeling better about speaking which was my pain from day 1. Had a small break as I was switching my company.
So used this to prepare for PTE, brush up my driving skills, joined for keyboard class. ( Next Mistake, we are not superheroes to handle multiple things at a time, I should have just sat and studied PTE), but still cleared PTE in the next attempt.

PTE 3rd Attempt 11th August - L 71 / R 68 / S 69 / W 75

This was the first relief w.r.t this exam. But later understood that it was only temporary as I got only 60 points and my skill was software engineer ( I had already done ACS)

August - Feb 

To honest, I have never done something which I really did’nt like in my life. I am among the few IT professional who took this job by choice. And preparing for PTE was like drinking a sour medicine everyday. Trust me, I never enjoyed it.. And I felt horrible. Especially when I need to write an essay or do a describe image. And everyday I wake up checking the email, expats forum and expecting a 189 call. I understood that it is not going to happen.
I applied for NSW after a month ( another mistake - should have done with 189 itself)
And from a month later I applied for VIC ( another mistake - should have done with 189 itself).
Somewhere I knew, unless I clear PTE with 79+ I am not going to make it.

A few of my friends who had got 79+ till then had amazing english skill from the school days and I was never like that. I didnt know where to use has/have , do/does play/plays prior to my PTE preparations. I thought my MTI was the biggest show stopper. I decided to join accent neutralization class. Signed up for one, and they kept pushing the first class for 1 month, telling very silly reason and I felt this is not going to work out .( I hate people who don’t stick to their words ). Since I had told promised to pay after the first trial class, my money was safe.
Attendent many online grammar class ( unaccademy.com) and in youtube. Made notes and improved myself a lot. Initially people told me to read books to improve english, I wanted to understand the grammar rules and then read the books to reiterate what I learned. My brain is more logical, and memorizing. ( I hardly remember phone numbers and friends birthdays)

And to start believing that 79+ is achievable was not easy. Watched several motivational videos and read articles. No help. Suddenly a thought stuck in my head, why dont I start teaching PTE online ( I felt I was good at that, used to teach people while I was in college and train my juniors in office. Also while I attended the PTE coaching, I used to help people around me, as I had already given an attempt at that time, and had an idea about the exam)

So, started PTE class, informed that in the couple of whats app group , which I was part off.
Started getting students. Classes progressed, I prepared materials for my students. I started preparing for class. Got more students. Students started clearing the exam.
A student of mine got 87 in speaking and it rang a bell. ( i felt for the first time, it is achievable with the avg level of skills). The student who joined after that got 88 in speaking. 

I was waiting for VIC result. And somewhere i felt, I will get a rejection and I might push myself hard for PTE. Exactly the same happened. On the day when I got VIC rejection email, I promised myself to do something everyday till I clear PTE exam. ( this was a time where I saw many people getting approval from VIC, but my case was different).

Made a plan and started practising PTE again, did one section at a time. Started with easy topics like read a loud, answer short questions. And one section a day. Completed PTE test builder and Pearson PTE. Took a mock with full confidence.

Speaking - 75 ; Reading 55 ; Listening 81 ; Writing : 65 !!!

Felt reading is very hard when compared to what I practised. And in general my reading skills are poor, I hardly read books in my life. And when I read, I lose my focus easily.

But thought to work hard, booked for exam. After that mock exam, trust me for one month I didn't do any PTE practise . ( because i felt that really boring and never interested me ). 
Read 4 books in 3 weeks time. 2 Sidney Shelton ; 1 Agatha Christie ; 1 Self help book.( My friend in Aus used to always tell me, bro read Sidney Shelton your English will improve a lot - another mistake - never listed to that advice for this long) . On there hand I have confident with speaking and I knew what to do to get good scores 
-Speak naturally, no MTI, no stammer, don’t worry too much about content. ( easy to tell, but trust me it require lots of practise to do this simple thing).

Even for the day before the exam, I was reading books. ( this helped me to improve my spelling, grammar, vocab, and to comprehend faster).

May 1  2017 - Gave PTE exam. As usual people were screaming and I got angry. Luckily I got a corner seat and I move further towards the corner and managed to speak.
After the exam, I felt it is do able, say in another 2 attempts.

Came back home, continue reading books. Next day got an email stating that my scores are out. Checked the website and the report was blank ( understood it was a technical issue and contacted the chat support the following day and they fixed it). Was looking for slots for next attempt parallely. After sometime, checked the report. And I screamed out… YESSS !! I did it..the pain of year and half was over.. And I did.. I did it…


So guys, I have not given any PTE tips, because all of them are already available online and in this forum. I had promised myself, that I will do this, when I clear the exam as I was a silient follower of this group.

So, believe guys it is do able, I used to wake up and check emails for the last one year thinking the so called miracle will happen or “Rain of invites” from NSW will happen.
But dont wait guys, start today. Dont think about anything, just go step by step one at a time and I am sure you can do it.

So thats all, My cab is waiting and I need to skip my BF today.. But I am happy for that. All the best guys… ( Ignore the typo and other mistakes.. I am not proof reading this )

03 May 2017 - 189 EOI ( Updated with 70 points)
01 May 2017 - PTE 4 : L84 / R 79 / S 89 / W 80
20 Feb 2017 - 190 VIC REJECTION
22 Oct 2016 - 190 VIC EOI (65 Points)
20 Sept 2016 - 190 NSW EOI (65 Points)
19 Aug 2016 - 189 EOI (60 Points)
11 Aug 2016 - PTE 3: L71 / R68 / S69 / W75
16 Jun 2016 - PTE 2: L69 / R64 / S75 / W69
3 May 2016 - PTE 1: L74 / R64 / S54 / W70
11 April 2016 - ACS Approval
29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted

261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

+ My signature


----------



## jcreative86

bro it is Really inspiring and even i am also sailing on the same boat. 

hope i will also clear this time as i am having a exam on Saturday.


----------



## helicon

Nicusha said:


> Hi Helicon
> How did you speak on exam? Fast? Or not?
> Please any advices on speaking.
> Thank you


I was speaking at a normal pace. not exactly fast tho.
just make sure you speak fluently. i remember I had some mistakes about the contents but still getting this mark so yea.


----------



## prashant.spce

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Thanks to the people who posted amazing information/articles in this website, especially nicemathan ( Your story was a big inspiration for me, in my hard times).
> 
> I will pen down the things which I did and things which went in my mind, during the course of PTE exam preparations.
> 
> For people, who got perfect 90, this article might be a joke. But this might help people who are struggling hard even for 65 in all modules.
> 
> 2015 - Oct - Took the decision to apply for AUS via and prepare for PTE.
> My friends told, the exam is very easy and you can get 79+ in all modules very easily !!!
> Went through the exam pattern ( trust me, there were not much materials online at that time, unlike today). Got some materials for IELTS and started preparing ( some random books ) [ mistake number 1]
> 
> 2015 - Dec - Lots of personal issues during this month, and in midst of all I took my first PTE mock and in first 10 minutes of the exam, I felt this is something which I can never do. Especially speaking, describe image !! Score was really poor, overall 55. ( speaking was somewhere in 40 !!). Got quite depressed and lost of the Hope.
> Watched couple of self help videos ( Roman Sani’s TED talk and Arunima Sinha)
> 
> 2015 Jan to 2016 March - Did preparations and started following exapts forum.
> Read the story of nicemathan. And felt really inspiring. ( I owe you a drink bro .. million hugs )
> 
> Gave a mock test 2 days before the exam ( mistake 2, nothing could have improved at this time and why the hell I gave mock !! ). Got very poor scores again. [ Speaking 20 !! - blamed the mic ] and the day before my exam, I was looking for PTE coaching centres near my place ( because I was sure that I will not be able to get 65+ in all modules] (mistake 3 - lack of confidence)
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - 3 May 2016 - L74/ R64/ S54/ W70
> Understood 65 is achievable, and actual exam is easier than the mocks.
> 
> Joined for PTE coaching and I was working in shifts at that time. This is how my schedule was during that month.
> 
> Wake up at 5:30; Office 6:30 - 3:30. Lunch. Sleep in office dorm for 1 hr.
> Travel 1 hr. PTE class 6pm - 9pm. Travel back to home (1.5 hrs ) . Sleep at 11.
> 
> ( also cleared 3 good companies interview at this time, and accepted the 3rd offer ; Spent close to 5k for OLA/UBER )
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 16th Jun 2016- L 69 / R 54 / S 75 / W69
> 
> Yes, lost by 1 mark in reading and you how once fee.
> 
> Prepared for PTE again and decided never to give up. And started feeling better about speaking which was my pain from day 1. Had a small break as I was switching my company.
> So used this to prepare for PTE, brush up my driving skills, joined for keyboard class. ( Next Mistake, we are not superheroes to handle multiple things at a time, I should have just sat and studied PTE), but still cleared PTE in the next attempt.
> 
> PTE 3rd Attempt 11th August - L 71 / R 68 / S 69 / W 75
> 
> This was the first relief w.r.t this exam. But later understood that it was only temporary as I got only 60 points and my skill was software engineer ( I had already done ACS)
> 
> August - Feb
> 
> To honest, I have never done something which I really did’nt like in my life. I am among the few IT professional who took this job by choice. And preparing for PTE was like drinking a sour medicine everyday. Trust me, I never enjoyed it.. And I felt horrible. Especially when I need to write an essay or do a describe image. And everyday I wake up checking the email, expats forum and expecting a 189 call. I understood that it is not going to happen.
> I applied for NSW after a month ( another mistake - should have done with 189 itself)
> And from a month later I applied for VIC ( another mistake - should have done with 189 itself).
> Somewhere I knew, unless I clear PTE with 79+ I am not going to make it.
> 
> A few of my friends who had got 79+ till then had amazing english skill from the school days and I was never like that. I didnt know where to use has/have , do/does play/plays prior to my PTE preparations. I thought my MTI was the biggest show stopper. I decided to join accent neutralization class. Signed up for one, and they kept pushing the first class for 1 month, telling very silly reason and I felt this is not going to work out .( I hate people who don’t stick to their words ). Since I had told promised to pay after the first trial class, my money was safe.
> Attendent many online grammar class ( unaccademy.com) and in youtube. Made notes and improved myself a lot. Initially people told me to read books to improve english, I wanted to understand the grammar rules and then read the books to reiterate what I learned. My brain is more logical, and memorizing. ( I hardly remember phone numbers and friends birthdays)
> 
> And to start believing that 79+ is achievable was not easy. Watched several motivational videos and read articles. No help. Suddenly a thought stuck in my head, why dont I start teaching PTE online ( I felt I was good at that, used to teach people while I was in college and train my juniors in office. Also while I attended the PTE coaching, I used to help people around me, as I had already given an attempt at that time, and had an idea about the exam)
> 
> So, started PTE class, informed that in the couple of whats app group , which I was part off.
> Started getting students. Classes progressed, I prepared materials for my students. I started preparing for class. Got more students. Students started clearing the exam.
> A student of mine got 87 in speaking and it rang a bell. ( i felt for the first time, it is achievable with the avg level of skills). The student who joined after that got 88 in speaking.
> 
> I was waiting for VIC result. And somewhere i felt, I will get a rejection and I might push myself hard for PTE. Exactly the same happened. On the day when I got VIC rejection email, I promised myself to do something everyday till I clear PTE exam. ( this was a time where I saw many people getting approval from VIC, but my case was different).
> 
> Made a plan and started practising PTE again, did one section at a time. Started with easy topics like read a loud, answer short questions. And one section a day. Completed PTE test builder and Pearson PTE. Took a mock with full confidence.
> 
> Speaking - 75 ; Reading 55 ; Listening 81 ; Writing : 65 !!!
> 
> Felt reading is very hard when compared to what I practised. And in general my reading skills are poor, I hardly read books in my life. And when I read, I lose my focus easily.
> 
> But thought to work hard, booked for exam. After that mock exam, trust me for one month I didn't do any PTE practise . ( because i felt that really boring and never interested me ).
> Read 4 books in 3 weeks time. 2 Sidney Shelton ; 1 Agatha Christie ; 1 Self help book.( My friend in Aus used to always tell me, bro read Sidney Shelton your English will improve a lot - another mistake - never listed to that advice for this long) . On there hand I have confident with speaking and I knew what to do to get good scores
> -Speak naturally, no MTI, no stammer, don’t worry too much about content. ( easy to tell, but trust me it require lots of practise to do this simple thing).
> 
> Even for the day before the exam, I was reading books. ( this helped me to improve my spelling, grammar, vocab, and to comprehend faster).
> 
> May 1 2017 - Gave PTE exam. As usual people were screaming and I got angry. Luckily I got a corner seat and I move further towards the corner and managed to speak.
> After the exam, I felt it is do able, say in another 2 attempts.
> 
> Came back home, continue reading books. Next day got an email stating that my scores are out. Checked the website and the report was blank ( understood it was a technical issue and contacted the chat support the following day and they fixed it). Was looking for slots for next attempt parallely. After sometime, checked the report. And I screamed out… YESSS !! I did it..the pain of year and half was over.. And I did.. I did it…
> 
> 
> So guys, I have not given any PTE tips, because all of them are already available online and in this forum. I had promised myself, that I will do this, when I clear the exam as I was a silient follower of this group.
> 
> So, believe guys it is do able, I used to wake up and check emails for the last one year thinking the so called miracle will happen or “Rain of invites” from NSW will happen.
> But dont wait guys, start today. Dont think about anything, just go step by step one at a time and I am sure you can do it.
> 
> So thats all, My cab is waiting and I need to skip my BF today.. But I am happy for that. All the best guys… ( Ignore the typo and other mistakes.. I am not proof reading this )
> 
> 03 May 2017 - 189 EOI ( Updated with 70 points)
> 01 May 2017 - PTE 4 : L84 / R 79 / S 89 / W 80
> 20 Feb 2017 - 190 VIC REJECTION
> 22 Oct 2016 - 190 VIC EOI (65 Points)
> 20 Sept 2016 - 190 NSW EOI (65 Points)
> 19 Aug 2016 - 189 EOI (60 Points)
> 11 Aug 2016 - PTE 3: L71 / R68 / S69 / W75
> 16 Jun 2016 - PTE 2: L69 / R64 / S75 / W69
> 3 May 2016 - PTE 1: L74 / R64 / S54 / W70
> 11 April 2016 - ACS Approval
> 29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER


Very inspiring.. Just goes on to show that anything is in this world is achievable with never die attitude and strong determination


----------



## P.S

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Thanks to the people who posted amazing information/articles in this website, especially nicemathan ( Your story was a big inspiration for me, in my hard times).
> 
> I will pen down the things which I did and things which went in my mind, during the course of PTE exam preparations.
> 
> For people, who got perfect 90, this article might be a joke. But this might help people who are struggling hard even for 65 in all modules.
> 
> 
> 03 May 2017 - 189 EOI ( Updated with 70 points)
> 01 May 2017 - PTE 4 : L84 / R 79 / S 89 / W 80
> 20 Feb 2017 - 190 VIC REJECTION
> 22 Oct 2016 - 190 VIC EOI (65 Points)
> 20 Sept 2016 - 190 NSW EOI (65 Points)
> 19 Aug 2016 - 189 EOI (60 Points)
> 11 Aug 2016 - PTE 3: L71 / R68 / S69 / W75
> 16 Jun 2016 - PTE 2: L69 / R64 / S75 / W69
> 3 May 2016 - PTE 1: L74 / R64 / S54 / W70
> 11 April 2016 - ACS Approval
> 29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER


Congratulations!

A well deserved score. This really is a very inspirational and interesting story.

Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## neeruverma

No the time does not add up. If you finish some section early then your whole test will be finished earlier but individual section do not get affected.


----------



## Majed01

Hi folks 
For ptepractice.com ,I’m planning to purchase the gold kit as per the advice of most members here , I have couple of questions 

What do they mean by Second scored practice test ? does it mean that I can practice the exam with knowing my score for 2 times only ??

also can I re-do the exam more than once ?


----------



## P.S

Majed01 said:


> Hi folks
> For ptepractice.com ,I’m planning to purchase the gold kit as per the advice of most members here , I have couple of questions
> 
> What do they mean by Second scored practice test ? does it mean that I can practice the exam with knowing my score for 2 times only ??
> 
> also can I re-do the exam more than once ?


There are only 2 scored practice test and you can give each test only once. You will have to purchase the same Gold kit again if you want to give the tests again which I don't think is much useful as those are the exact same test as earlier. So they have only one set of 2 scored practice test which can be both attempted only once with one time purchase of Gold kit. Every time you purchase the Gold kit you will get the same 2 tests for one more attempt per test.


----------



## Majed01

P.S said:


> There are only 2 scored practice test and you can give each test only once. You will have to purchase the same Gold kit again if you want to give the tests again which I don't think is much useful as those are the exact same test as earlier. So they have only one set of 2 scored practice test which can be both attempted only once with one time purchase of Gold kit. Every time you purchase the Gold kit you will get the same 2 tests for one more attempt per test.



Thanks bro


----------



## ayrton

I once read here that there is negative marking. So, is it smarter to move on to the next question once you go over time? Since continuing to finish is not worth it as you might get some questions wrong which will negatively impact the ones you got right when you were still within the time limit?


----------



## kishi.dce

Hi,

Last week I took PTE Academic exam and following is the result.

Communicative skills: 
L61, R62, S76, W61

Enabling skills:
G80, OF67, P67, S65, V78, WD90

Can anyone suggest me that where I need to work more and how can I score 65+ in each?


----------



## sam2027

sam2027 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my first attempt PTE exam in Jan 2017, below is the score.
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 65
> Speaking 64
> Writing 68
> 
> Grammar 77
> Oral fluency 64
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 59
> Written discourse 79
> 
> In two weeks, I am again giving the PTE A. My target score is 65+.
> 
> Can you please recommend the areas I need to improve to achieve my target score.
> 
> And also a strategy to prepare for the next two weeks.
> 
> Currently am feeling demotivated, if I will be able to achieve or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hi All,

Recently I had given practice test A, below was my score.

L - 62, R - 53, S -56, W -58.
G- 67, OF-44 , P- 37, V- 72, WD- 47


Next week I giving my PTE A exam, in the practice test also am getting low score in speaking, pronunciation and oral fluency. Can you kindly review my speaking and let me know if any glaring mistake from my side.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2BsLYe0FkTXTFZ1T2ItYlpTbEU

Any suggestions or tips highly appreciated.


----------



## Nicusha

helicon said:


> I was speaking at a normal pace. not exactly fast tho.
> just make sure you speak fluently. i remember I had some mistakes about the contents but still getting this mark so yea.


Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> + My signature


hi Aussie dreams,
What does 
MTI abbreviation stand for?
Thank you


----------



## P.S

Nicusha said:


> hi Aussie dreams,
> What does
> MTI abbreviation stand for?
> Thank you


MTI stands for Mother Tongue Influence which simply means accent and does not matter much for PTE as the computer picks up thousands of accent without any issues.


----------



## sun29

*PTE Academic Score*

Hi folks,

I received score on PTE Academic:

*Communicative Skills*

Listening : 68
Reading: 66
Speaking: 65
Writing: 71

*Enabling Skills:*

Grammer: 64
Oral Fluency: 70
Pronunciation: 55
Spelling: 76
Vocabulary: 58
Written Discourse : 51

*Overall score : 68.*


Here in order to claim 10 points in English ability, Do I need 65 and more in each of communicative skill or enabling skills too need to be minimum 65 ?


----------



## P.S

sun29 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received score on PTE Academic:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> 
> Listening : 68
> Reading: 66
> Speaking: 65
> Writing: 71
> 
> Here in order to claim 10 points in English ability, Do I need 65 and more in each of communicative skill or enabling skills too need to be minimum 65 ?


Only the score in communicative skills need to be more than 65. Cheers!! you have already achieved 10 points for your English language skill.


----------



## kishi.dce

kishi.dce said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last week I took PTE Academic exam and following is the result.
> 
> Communicative skills:
> L61, R62, S76, W61
> 
> Enabling skills:
> G80, OF67, P67, S65, V78, WD90
> 
> Can anyone suggest me that where I need to work more and how can I score 65+ in each?


Can I have expert advise ??


----------



## Nicusha

sun29 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received score on PTE Academic:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> 
> Listening : 68
> Reading: 66
> Speaking: 65
> Writing: 71
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> 
> Grammer: 64
> Oral Fluency: 70
> Pronunciation: 55
> Spelling: 76
> Vocabulary: 58
> Written Discourse : 51
> 
> *Overall score : 68.*
> 
> 
> Here in order to claim 10 points in English ability, Do I need 65 and more in each of communicative skill or enabling skills too need to be minimum 65 ?


Hi 
How did you achieve 70 in oral fluency? Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

P.S said:


> MTI stands for Mother Tongue Influence which simply means accent and does not matter much for PTE as the computer picks up thousands of accent without any issues.


Thank you


----------



## mrgalfield

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Thanks to the people who posted amazing information/articles in this website, especially nicemathan ( Your story was a big inspiration for me, in my hard times). 2016 - ACS Approval
> 29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER



Thanks for your story, really inspiring with tremendous effort, this has inspired me in my long weary journey!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

Dear experts,
I took the exam and my result :
L 64
R 61
S 86
W 63
------------------------
*enabling skills* 
Grammar 73
Oral fluency 70
Pronunciation 70
Spelling 61
Vocabulary 65
Written discourse 51 
----------------------------
Can anyone interpret this result with it's enabling skills scores and guide me on how to improve specially in the written discourse? 
Your assistance is highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun29

Nicusha said:


> Hi
> How did you achieve 70 in oral fluency? Thank you


Yes.


----------



## Panda112

I'd say, not a bad score, you just need to be careful with your spellings.

For vocabulary, try to include some heavy words. One trick that worked for me: in summarizing or essay writing tasks, include big words that are already there in the passage. Words like "instance" instead of example can help.

To improve the written discourse, you need a structure and you need to try and increase word count. Having a structure beforehand will help you save time planning and also help to make the essay coherent, smooth and get you marks in discourse. The different types of essay are: 

agreeing or disagreeing
arguing for or against opinion
Describe situation
Occasion or experience
Answer a question
Advantage/ disadvantage
For example in agree disagree, argument or advantage type essays that say "give your opinion, example, observation and experience", I used the following structure:
1. Intro- 50 words
a. Opening
b. Paraphrase (optional)
c. Thesis statement​2. Main-90 words
a. Argument-1
b. Elaborate
c. Personal experience
d. Discussion/Closing sentence​3. Main-90 words
a. Argument-1
b. Elaborate
c. Example/observation
d. Discussion/Closing sentence​4. Conclusion- 50 words
a. Summarize all the contents
b. Re-establish thesis/ opinion and closing remarks​
For spelling, improve spelling by writing in notepad. Type your essays/ any writing practice works in notepad. Then copy it to ms-word, run spell check. Don't correct yet. Note down the words that have spelling mistake in some excel file or your note copy. Write another essay in notepad, do the same. Repeat for 5-6 essays/summaries. You'll see the pattern of your common spelling mistakes. Be extra careful with those words.

In exam, check at the end. Always finish essays by the end of 17.5 minutes and summarize by 8.5 minutes so that you'll have time to check. Checking is most important for spelling.

Way to go in speaking. You can do better with your writing.

For Reading, practice, practice and practice.

For Listening, be extra careful and understand what you hear. Watch ted talks and pause every two minutes then try to speak against their arguments without taking notes. It will help you understand the context better and to listen for details.

All the best and cheers.



nader_amj said:


> Dear experts,
> I took the exam and my result :
> L 64
> R 61
> S 86
> W 63
> ------------------------
> *enabling skills*
> Grammar 73
> Oral fluency 70
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 61
> Vocabulary 65
> Written discourse 51
> ----------------------------
> Can anyone interpret this result with it's enabling skills scores and guide me on how to improve specially in the written discourse?
> Your assistance is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatnetsys

*EOI Invitation*

Hi,

My points are as follows, What are my chances of receiving an invitation on July round ? Is my point enough for an invite ?

ANZSCO: 263111
IELTS- A: March,2017
EOI Lodged: 20 March, 2017 (189-60, 190-NSW-65)
Invite: ????

Thanks


----------



## nader_amj

Panda112 said:


> I'd say, not a bad score, you just need to be careful with your spellings.
> 
> For vocabulary, try to include some heavy words. One trick that worked for me: in summarizing or essay writing tasks, include big words that are already there in the passage. Words like "instance" instead of example can help.
> 
> To improve the written discourse, you need a structure and you need to try and increase word count. Having a structure beforehand will help you save time planning and also help to make the essay coherent, smooth and get you marks in discourse. The different types of essay are:
> 
> 
> agreeing or disagreeing
> arguing for or against opinion
> Describe situation
> Occasion or experience
> Answer a question
> Advantage/ disadvantage
> For example in agree disagree, argument or advantage type essays that say "give your opinion, example, observation and experience", I used the following structure:
> 1. Intro- 50 words
> a. Opening
> b. Paraphrase (optional)
> c. Thesis statement​2. Main-90 words
> a. Argument-1
> b. Elaborate
> c. Personal experience
> d. Discussion/Closing sentence​3. Main-90 words
> a. Argument-1
> b. Elaborate
> c. Example/observation
> d. Discussion/Closing sentence​4. Conclusion- 50 words
> a. Summarize all the contents
> b. Re-establish thesis/ opinion and closing remarks​
> For spelling, improve spelling by writing in notepad. Type your essays/ any writing practice works in notepad. Then copy it to ms-word, run spell check. Don't correct yet. Note down the words that have spelling mistake in some excel file or your note copy. Write another essay in notepad, do the same. Repeat for 5-6 essays/summaries. You'll see the pattern of your common spelling mistakes. Be extra careful with those words.
> 
> In exam, check at the end. Always finish essays by the end of 17.5 minutes and summarize by 8.5 minutes so that you'll have time to check. Checking is most important for spelling.
> 
> Way to go in speaking. You can do better with your writing.
> 
> For Reading, practice, practice and practice.
> 
> For Listening, be extra careful and understand what you hear. Watch ted talks and pause every two minutes then try to speak against their arguments without taking notes. It will help you understand the context better and to listen for details.
> 
> All the best and cheers.




I can't thank you enough! That is all what I need and more. 
Thanks again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, experts can give me suggestions i have problem with pronunciation, so can anyone give. the name of software of speech recognition so i can improve my pronunciation. I have already tried with dictation.io but they can't work. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Shamim74

*Pte*

Dear All,

I need the answers for PTE Expert B1 coursebook. Please assist.


----------



## simaria_c

gave test on 5th May on got results on 6th. Scored 79 in PTE-A , but one skill is 77, if the overall score is reduced in 2nd attempt, is 1st attempt score valid for skilled migration to Australia?


----------



## DavisGT

simaria_c said:


> gave test on 5th May on got results on 6th. Scored 79 in PTE-A , but one skill is 77, if the overall score is reduced in 2nd attempt, is 1st attempt score valid for skilled migration to Australia?


Yes, your first attempt score is still valid as long as your it is only that score that you given in your EOI. I did my PTE once last November and gave those scores in the EOI. I trtried to improve on the scores with 2nd attempt but the scores went lower so I did not use those scores in the EOI. I attempted it a 3rd time last month and got higher scores than the 1st attempt, so I have updated my EOI with the 3rd attempt'a score. Finally it's the score that you submit for EOI that will be considered, whichever attempt. Submit only the highest score.


----------



## Nicusha

pavan4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85
> 
> Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80
> 
> Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90
> 
> Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78
> 
> Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82
> 
> Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77
> 
> Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82
> 
> Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90
> 
> Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79
> 
> Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.
> 
> I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.
> 
> Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.
> 
> Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.
> 
> There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
> Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.
> 
> I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.
> 
> I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
> IELTS (4 attempts) - A$330*4= 1320
> PTE (6 attempts) - A$330*6= 1980
> *Total - A$3300*
> In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.
> 
> Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.
> 
> Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


Thank you for sharing


----------



## DavisGT

riyapatel said:


> hii guys, experts can give me suggestions i have problem with pronunciation, so can anyone give. the name of software of speech recognition so i can improve my pronunciation. I have already tried with dictation.io but they can't work.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Do listen to this video. It's by E2Language that talks specifically about the Describe Image section and I found this very useful. It says pronunciation should be "native-like" which means it should be understood be a native speaker.. no need for too much fake or exaggerated accents. Somewhere in the beginning of the video you will also find they mention an App that helps evaluate your pronunciation. Do check it out. I was able to follow their advice and score a 90 for Speaking. Do register for a course of theirs if you find it useful.


----------



## DavisGT

DavisGT said:


> riyapatel said:
> 
> 
> 
> hii guys, experts can give me suggestions i have problem with pronunciation, so can anyone give. the name of software of speech recognition so i can improve my pronunciation. I have already tried with dictation.io but they can't work.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Do listen to this video. It's by E2Language that talks specifically about the Describe Image section and I found this very useful. It says pronunciation should be "native-like" which means it should be understood be a native speaker.. no need for too much fake or exaggerated accents. Somewhere in the beginning of the video you will also find they mention an App that helps evaluate your pronunciation. Do check it out. I was able to follow their advice and score a 90 for Speaking. Do register for a course of theirs if you find it useful.
Click to expand...

Sorry, here's the link! https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=EgnyEgNAQ-c


----------



## DavisGT

kklas said:


> Hello guys, I recently completed a free test from practicepte.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone tell me whether this test is easier or harder than the actual test.
> 
> Thanks


I would say practicepte.com is almost exactly like how the real test is. This is with respect to the pattern of questions, level of difficulty etc. Do remember that conditions in the exam hall may be a little different. During Speaking sections etc you may tend to be distracted by other candidates speaking aloud. Be prepared for that and concentrate on your own task, don't let it catch you off-guard. In other respects I found practicepte very useful and very very similar to the real exam.


----------



## DavisGT

uno_aussie said:


> rkrajnov said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the best resources for practice exams for the PTE?
> 
> I found a free test online here:
> 
> practicepte.com
> 
> Is this sufficient or should I get the tests sold at ptepractice.com as well?
> 
> I am a native English speaker so this is more just to practice the test format for me. I do want to make sure I am well versed before the exam though, because I have already taking the IELTS and unfortunately fell short of all 8+ which I need.
> 
> 
> 
> The best way is to go with the official test on PTE website. In that way, you get an understanding of not just the pattern but also the complexity of questions in their database.
Click to expand...

Yes practicepte is a wonderful website that does give almost the exact feel of the real exam with respect to pattern of questions, difficulty-levels etc. Do remember there is also a self-introduction section before any of the other sections, which I was a little surprised by during the real exam 'cause it wasn't there in the practicepte mocks. Also remember conditions in the exam hall, like other candidates speaking aloud may happen so prepared for it and concentrate fully on your task; it's best to not be caught off-guard for such things. With respect to everything else, practicepte is really good. 
Do listen to the following video as well. I found their simple methods for the Describe Image section very useful 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=EgnyEgNAQ-c


----------



## Nicusha

nader_amj said:


> Dear experts,
> I took the exam and my result :
> L 64
> R 61
> S 86
> W 63
> ------------------------
> *enabling skills*
> Grammar 73
> Oral fluency 70
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 61
> Vocabulary 65
> Written discourse 51
> ----------------------------
> Can anyone interpret this result with it's enabling skills scores and guide me on how to improve specially in the written discourse?
> Your assistance is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nader,
The best thing is that you got a high score for speaking.
Other parts are not too hard to achieve.
Could you share your experience how you achieved 70 in fluency and pronunciation?
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## hadi_xman

Hi
Can anyone please tell me from where should I take the mock test which give me exact result as we receive in the actual test report. Like exact test scores of each section. 

Because i am starting the preparation for test and before start want to take the test to gauge my skill and also to find out the area i need to enhance.

Thanks


----------



## naveen1224

hadi_xman said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please tell me from where should I take the mock test which give me exact result as we receive in the actual test report. Like exact test scores of each section.
> 
> Because i am starting the preparation for test and before start want to take the test to gauge my skill and also to find out the area i need to enhance.
> 
> Thanks


You can buy a gold kit on the official https://ptepractice.com/ link. Gold kit comes with 2 mock tests ( Little bit hard compared to the real one). also some sample questions ans answers. From my personal exp, These both mock tests will definitely help you clear 65+ score in all.


----------



## tgood

I did buy the gold pack and practiced on them - got 84 in Speaking and 90 each in Listening, Reading and Writing (overall 90). The practice tests are tougher than the actual ones in my experience - got overall 84 and 85 in both (with 80+ in all sections) - and no, enabling skill marks dont matter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poojan11

*PTE Material*

Hi,

I unsuccessfully had my 1st PTE attempt. Got 80+ in all sections except speaking where i got 63 (Oral fluency 72, Pronunciation 65). For this attempt I had finished Mcmillan book and PTE Academic practice test plus. Also I did both the Mock tests as part of the Gold kit.

Now, from where do i prepare again ? Can anyone share some links or book pdfs.
Or should i just repeat the same material again. 

Also, if i buy the gold test again now, will they have the exact same questions as last time ?

Please advice how should i go about my preparation further.


----------



## poojan11

*sample*



tgood said:


> I did buy the gold pack and practiced on them - got 84 in Speaking and 90 each in Listening, Reading and Writing (overall 90). The practice tests are tougher than the actual ones in my experience - got overall 84 and 85 in both (with 80+ in all sections) - and no, enabling skill marks dont matter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey tgood... If you don't mind can you share some samples of your speaking - Read Aloud, DI, Retell Lec.


----------



## tgood

poojan11 said:


> Hey tgood... If you don't mind can you share some samples of your speaking - Read Aloud, DI, Retell Lec.




How do I send samples?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgood

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I unsuccessfully had my 1st PTE attempt. Got 80+ in all sections except speaking where i got 63 (Oral fluency 72, Pronunciation 65). For this attempt I had finished Mcmillan book and PTE Academic practice test plus. Also I did both the Mock tests as part of the Gold kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, from where do i prepare again ? Can anyone share some links or book pdfs.
> 
> Or should i just repeat the same material again.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if i buy the gold test again now, will they have the exact same questions as last time ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice how should i go about my preparation further.




If Speaking is getting you down, I would strongly recommend that you check out e2language and subscribe to one of those packages. A lot of people I know used them (I have personally not used it) to improve their scores


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

poojan11 said:


> Hey tgood... If you don't mind can you share some samples of your speaking - Read Aloud, DI, Retell Lec.


Just record it on phone or computer and upload to google drive and share the link.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksachin

Hi, I have a question regarding MCQ-Multiple response in reading section. We know that there is negative marking in this section, so if I am confident about only one options and not sure about any other, is it worth answering only one option and move on? Will I get partial score i.e. one mark for this?


----------



## hdp9star

ksachin said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding MCQ-Multiple response in reading section. We know that there is negative marking in this section, so if I am confident about only one options and not sure about any other, is it worth answering only one option and move on? Will I get partial score i.e. one mark for this?


No, you don't get any marks.
Usually there are two or three correct answer.
+ 1 for correct selection
-1 for incorrect or non selected



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksachin

hdp9star said:


> No, you don't get any marks.
> Usually there are two or three correct answer.
> + 1 for correct selection
> -1 for incorrect or non selected
> 
> 
> Hi, I think it's incorrect. As per PTE-A score guide:
> There is:
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> 1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score
> 
> No where it mentions points deducted for non selected response.
> 
> Any further information on this?


----------



## hdp9star

ksachin said:


> hdp9star said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't get any marks.
> Usually there are two or three correct answer.
> + 1 for correct selection
> -1 for incorrect or non selected
> 
> 
> Hi, I think it's incorrect. As per PTE-A score guide:
> There is:
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> 1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score
> 
> No where it mentions points deducted for non selected response.
> 
> Any further information on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is how its work.
> You can search back in this thread and you will find the answer you are looking for.
> What's the purpose of the negative marking if you could get the mark for just one option.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## dhanyareddy

Hello Friends,

Sorry for cross posting.
Presently, I am preparing for PTE exam. But, In practice every time I was unable to answer both reading and listening multiple choice questions,
In some forums, people suggesting that, If you are targeting to get 65 in each, It is ok to skip the multiple choice questions, Is it true.
Please let me know. thanks.


----------



## Mannath

Hi All,

I have submitted the visa application and currently in the phase of attaching proof docs.I have few more questions to be clarified -

1) Does the CO/DIBP do the verification of our employment both current and previous?If yes, how stringent will it be?
2) The name of my previous organization got changed,are there any specific documents to provide in this case?
3) There is also difference in my name in Passport,experience letter and in some of my qualification documents. Passport has complete surname 'Mannath',however some of the other certificates just have initial 'M'. Do I need to do any affidavit in this case?
4) Also, for my current employment, I have statutory declaration from my senior colleague which I've provided as a proof while submitting assessment to ACS.Can I submit the same in the visa application?

Please help me with the answers.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## guigaoh2o

Hi everybody!!

Anybody out there trying to book a PTE test in Sydney??

I just checked and there are spots only to mid july!!!!

is there any other option to this problem??

seems like all the institutes are super busy!


----------



## rpalni

Hello friends,

Given PTE 1st attempt, please find my score below:

L63/R72/S72/W64

Grammar 68/Oral 81/Pro 47/Spelling 46/Vocabulary 68/Written 90

Thanks @SumitGupta for your speaking tips after audio sample review.

I want 65+, please guide me for Listening and Writing, how I can improve my marks on these two?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Given PTE 1st attempt, please find my score below:
> 
> L63/R72/S72/W64
> 
> Grammar 68/Oral 81/Pro 47/Spelling 46/Vocabulary 68/Written 90
> 
> Thanks @SumitGupta for your speaking tips after audio sample review.
> 
> I want 65+, please guide me for Listening and Writing, how I can improve my marks on these two?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I knew that speaking wouldn't a problem. And your score in Listening and Writing are also very near to the mark (65). I feel sorry for you.

But it's just a matter of time. Book another appointment at the earliest date and give it a try again. 

Your spelling marks are very low. I am sure you have not done the proof reading properly. If you do that, you should be to sail over next time. Spellings have taken your total score down in both Writing and Listening. Do not use words that you are not sure of. Proof read properly. Spend at least 2-3 minutes in each writing task for proof reading. Believe me, it is as important as writing the task. It will not only improve your spelling but also grammar.

HTH.


----------



## rpalni

sumitgupta22 said:


> I knew that speaking wouldn't a problem. And your score in Listening and Writing are also very near to the mark (65). I feel sorry for you.
> 
> But it's just a matter of time. Book another appointment at the earliest date and give it a try again.
> 
> Your spelling marks are very low. I am sure you have not done the proof reading properly. If you do that, you should be to sail over next time. Spellings have taken your total score down in both Writing and Listening. Do not use words that you are not sure of. Proof read properly. Spend at least 2-3 minutes in each writing task for proof reading. Believe me, it is as important as writing the task. It will not only improve your spelling but also grammar.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks Sumit for your valuable suggestions. I have book next exam on 24th May.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted the visa application and currently in the phase of attaching proof docs.I have few more questions to be clarified -
> 
> 1) Does the CO/DIBP do the verification of our employment both current and previous?If yes, how stringent will it be?
> 2) The name of my previous organization got changed,are there any specific documents to provide in this case?
> 3) There is also difference in my name in Passport,experience letter and in some of my qualification documents. Passport has complete surname 'Mannath',however some of the other certificates just have initial 'M'. Do I need to do any affidavit in this case?
> 4) Also, for my current employment, I have statutory declaration from my senior colleague which I've provided as a proof while submitting assessment to ACS.Can I submit the same in the visa application?
> 
> Please help me with the answers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


1. Yes, DIBP do that. And you should be able to provide all proof if asked.
2. This shouldn't be an issue. You can procure a letter from the Organization stating the same.
3. Just a notarized affidavit stating that all these names belong to you. All notary people have format for the same.
4. Yes.


----------



## incredible india

Is E2language.com worth taking admission and preparing for PTE or YouTube has sufficient videos and practice material to prepare for PTE.

Please guide I only require to get 65 in PTE and also guide me about the multiple choice multiple response


----------



## poojan11

*study material*

Hi,

I unsuccessfully had my 1st PTE attempt. Got 80+ in all sections except speaking where i got 63 (Oral fluency 72, Pronunciation 65). For this attempt I had finished Mcmillan book and PTE Academic practice test plus. Also I did both the Mock tests as part of the Gold kit.

Now, from where do i prepare again ? Can anyone share some links or book pdfs.
Or should i just repeat the same material again. 

Also, if i buy the gold test again now, will they have the exact same questions as last time ?

Please advice how should i go about my preparation further.


----------



## sumitgupta22

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I unsuccessfully had my 1st PTE attempt. Got 80+ in all sections except speaking where i got 63 (Oral fluency 72, Pronunciation 65). For this attempt I had finished Mcmillan book and PTE Academic practice test plus. Also I did both the Mock tests as part of the Gold kit.
> 
> Now, from where do i prepare again ? Can anyone share some links or book pdfs.
> Or should i just repeat the same material again.
> 
> Also, if i buy the gold test again now, will they have the exact same questions as last time ?
> 
> Please advice how should i go about my preparation further.


Dear, 

I believe that your method might not be correct. Instead of preparation, you might need to correct the method. I have seen many people (with very good spoken English) getting very low score. Because they were speaking very slow. So you need to find that missing point. Believe me, speaking section is easiest of all. 

Couple of questions, 1. Did you finish speaking task before 35 seconds? Or more than 40 ?
2. Did you add conclusion in Describe Image and Repeat sentences? 

Additionally, what do you think, what went wrong?


----------



## poojan11

sumitgupta22 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I believe that your method might not be correct. Instead of preparation, you might need to correct the method. I have seen many people (with very good spoken English) getting very low score. Because they were speaking very slow. So you need to find that missing point. Believe me, speaking section is easiest of all.
> 
> Couple of questions, 1. Did you finish speaking task before 35 seconds? Or more than 40 ?
> 2. Did you add conclusion in Describe Image and Repeat sentences?
> 
> Additionally, what do you think, what went wrong?


Hi,

Ya i consciously spoke slower as that was advised to me. Now i know that it was a big mistake. Also i did not conclude in DI, i spoke 2-3 features and ended with trend.

However, I made sure to finish my speaking tasks between 35 and 40 seconds.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Hi, I have done my B.Tech and M.Tech in Civil Engineering. I have about 3 years of experience after my B.Tech. After my M.Tech, I recently joined as Assistant Manager in a company which deals in highway construction. I want to migrate to Australia. Could someone please share the complete information about the entire procedure? I have zero knowledge at the moment. Also, should I go through a migration agent or can I also do it by my own as I got to know that the process is not that complicated? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sumitgupta22

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ya i consciously spoke slower as that was advised to me. Now i know that it was a big mistake. Also i did not conclude in DI, i spoke 2-3 features and ended with trend.
> 
> However, I made sure to finish my speaking tasks between 35 and 40 seconds.


There you go. You know the issue. Book your appointment asap. You should score more than 79 with these amendments.


----------



## sumitgupta22

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi, I have done my B.Tech and M.Tech in Civil Engineering. I have about 3 years of experience after my B.Tech. After my M.Tech, I recently joined as Assistant Manager in a company which deals in highway construction. I want to migrate to Australia. Could someone please share the complete information about the entire procedure? I have zero knowledge at the moment. Also, should I go through a migration agent or can I also do it by my own as I got to know that the process is not that complicated? Thanks in advance.


Australia has a lot of demand for Civil Engineers. You just need 60 points to apply (and get invitation) for the same. The process is very simple and forums on this site should be able to assist you (provided you do a lot of reading/research). 

To kick start, you can refer to this page and read - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

You can have following points -
30 for age (if you are less than 33 years)
15 for Education
10/20 for English (you need to appear and clear the English language test. Search PTE - Academics or IELTS)
5 for experience (if Engineer Australia assesses your experience as 3 years which I doubt)

even if you have 55 points, you can apply for State Sponsorship and get the VISA invite.

Post back, if you have any query.


----------



## incredible india

Speaking slow means the tone of the voice should be slow or is it the way of speaking and communicating should be slow because I have been told too to be slow and clear in speaking.

And also please help me with the multiple choice multiple response sections as it carries negative marking.


----------



## divnit

Mixed material
http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice -

Describe graph:









One of the most exhaustive materials for PTE:
PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material


----------



## soshainaus

incredible india said:


> Speaking slow means the tone of the voice should be slow or is it the way of speaking and communicating should be slow because I have been told too to be slow and clear in speaking.
> 
> And also please help me with the multiple choice multiple response sections as it carries negative marking.


You should not be super slow or super fast. If you search through this thread, you will find good tips about it. You need to follow a structure. 1st sentence - intro, two sentences talking about two major points, if you have reached about 25-27 seconds by then, say "in conclusion " and last sentence. Try to be done by 35 seconds. 
Similar tips and structure hold true for retell lecture as well. If you miss saying "in conclusion" or you feel there is nothing to conclude, you can also say, "in the end, the speaker said (or concluded by telling) ...".

IMHO read aloud is also very important section and probably people take it lightly. You need to ensure you get that right. Don't read like a news reader, read it as if you are telling a story or doing a presentation in front of an audience, stressing on certain words, raising the pitch a bit while starting a sentence then lowering it towards the end of the sentence, pausing at appropriate places especially at the punctuation marks or after a certain logical chunk of words.


----------



## soshainaus

ksachin said:


> hdp9star said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't get any marks.
> Usually there are two or three correct answer.
> + 1 for correct selection
> -1 for incorrect or non selected
> 
> 
> Hi, I think it's incorrect. As per PTE-A score guide:
> There is:
> Partial credit, points deducted for incorrect options chosen:
> 1 Each correct response
> - 1 Each incorrect response
> 0 Minimum score
> 
> No where it mentions points deducted for non selected response.
> 
> Any further information on this?
> 
> 
> 
> This was explained citing the official guide earlier by zaback21 in this thread.
> 
> Not picking a choice is also considered wrong answer. So do not leave the question unanswered. At the least you should pick up two choices. In worst case, you will get 0 only for that question. Selecting only one will also result in 0 even if that was a correct choice.
Click to expand...


----------



## soshainaus

dhanyareddy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sorry for cross posting.
> Presently, I am preparing for PTE exam. But, In practice every time I was unable to answer both reading and listening multiple choice questions,
> In some forums, people suggesting that, If you are targeting to get 65 in each, It is ok to skip the multiple choice questions, Is it true.
> Please let me know. thanks.


Attempting the MCQ will at least give you a chance to score, not attempting will definitely get you zero for that question. So, why not give it a try and answer to the best of your ability at that time. 
No harm in getting more than just 65, right? Who knows you might get 79+ and jump the queue for visa invitation by getting 10 extra points.


----------



## simaria_c

Hi, 

I appeared for my PTE last week and I think during registration I had selected for the scores to be shared with DIBP. I did not know that it will automatically share the scores once my report is available.

Now I am taking 2nd attempt at PTE - Trying to improve my score....I haven't even submitted my Application for EOI. 

The scores which have now been shared, does it impact my future application? As if the scores in second attempt are improved then I would want that to be considered.


----------



## incredible india

Suppose in a dire situation I get -2 overall marks in multiple choice multiple response reading.

So will that be substrated from other module in reading section like re-order or fill in the blanks etcetera and make the overall marks in reading less than two or is it like -2 in multiple choice will be considered as zero and won't effect my over all marks in reading.

Thank you in advance


----------



## hdp9star

incredible india said:


> Suppose in a dire situation I get -2 overall marks in multiple choice multiple response reading.
> 
> So will that be substrated from other module in reading section like re-order or fill in the blanks etcetera and make the overall marks in reading less than two or is it like -2 in multiple choice will be considered as zero and won't effect my over all marks in reading.
> 
> Thank you in advance


No its just for the question itself. You would get 0 for that question only.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

simaria_c said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appeared for my PTE last week and I think during registration I had selected for the scores to be shared with DIBP. I did not know that it will automatically share the scores once my report is available.
> 
> Now I am taking 2nd attempt at PTE - Trying to improve my score....I haven't even submitted my Application for EOI.
> 
> The scores which have now been shared, does it impact my future application? As if the scores in second attempt are improved then I would want that to be considered.


I did not know if there is an option like that during registration of PTE exam. Is that true? I don't know if I made any such choice.


----------



## amazing234

*I need help to improve PTE A score within the next 24 hours*

Hello house,

I've been practicing for PTE A for some days now. I took the scored test today and here is my result. My scores are low, especially the speaking. Please what can I do to improve my score. My exam is next tomorrow morning and need to score 79 overall. 

Communicative Skills

Listening 62
Reading 62
Speaking 43
Writing 74

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 26
Pronunciation 25
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90


----------



## amazing234

soshainaus said:


> You should not be super slow or super fast. If you search through this thread, you will find good tips about it. You need to follow a structure. 1st sentence - intro, two sentences talking about two major points, if you have reached about 25-27 seconds by then, say "in conclusion " and last sentence. Try to be done by 35 seconds.
> Similar tips and structure hold true for retell lecture as well. If you miss saying "in conclusion" or you feel there is nothing to conclude, you can also say, "in the end, the speaker said (or concluded by telling) ...".
> 
> IMHO read aloud is also very important section and probably people take it lightly. You need to ensure you get that right. Don't read like a news reader, read it as if you are telling a story or doing a presentation in front of an audience, stressing on certain words, raising the pitch a bit while starting a sentence then lowering it towards the end of the sentence, pausing at appropriate places especially at the punctuation marks or after a certain logical chunk of words.



Hello house,

I've been practicing for PTE A for some days now. I took the scored pratice test today and here is my result. My scores are low, especially the speaking. Please what can I do to improve my score. My exam is next tomorrow morning and need to score 79 overall. 

Communicative Skills

Listening 62
Reading 62
Speaking 43
Writing 74

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 26
Pronunciation 25
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90


----------



## hohogogo

Good morning
I received an email that Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. 
I take my exam 2nd of May
Did any one faced the same issue or any one have an idea what is going on

Regards


----------



## simaria_c

soshainaus said:


> I did not know if there is an option like that during registration of PTE exam. Is that true? I don't know if I made any such choice.


There is this option when you are booking the appointment.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible india

How words are counted in essay writing. 

Do they count article also like a, an the and preposition like in, on, after, before etcetera in 200words essay.

Please reply


----------



## incredible india

Do we have examples of someone scored 6band in IELTS repeatedly one after another try and got 65 in PTE in first attempt with same kind of effort, practice and skill.


----------



## sharadnv

zaback21 said:


> EOI comes first before passport or anything. You do it asap. So, PTE first, passport later.
> 
> You have time till as long as you want, but applying early helps. Plus you don't know when the cut-off points will hit 70 if it does. Better have it while you can.


Finally cleared my PTE 2nd Attempt...
Missed Speaking 79+:dizzy:
Will have to try once again... but will atleast file EOI with 65 points now:suspicious:

-----------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS Applied : 27th Mar 2017
ACS Outcome : 4th Apr 2017
PTE 1st attempt 70 : 17th Apr 2017(L:78; R:65; S:59; W:79)	:noidea:
PTE 2nd Attempt 85 : 2nd May 2017 (L:89, R:82, S:72, W:90) :smash:
EOI (189) : Will be filing now (65 points) ray2:


----------



## hirushan

sharadnv said:


> Finally cleared my PTE 2nd Attempt...
> Missed Speaking 79+:dizzy:
> Will have to try once again... but will atleast file EOI with 65 points now:suspicious:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO	: 261313
> ACS Applied : 27th Mar 2017
> ACS Outcome : 4th Apr 2017
> PTE 1st attempt 70 : 17th Apr 2017(L:78; R:65; S:59; W:79)	:noidea:
> PTE 2nd Attempt 85 : 2nd May 2017 (L:89, R:82, S:72, W:90) :smash:
> EOI (189) : Will be filing now (65 points) ray2:


Congratzzz....

I have done the PTE exam today. Hope to get the results soon.. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## info2madhu

hirushan said:


> Congratzzz....
> 
> I have done the PTE exam today. Hope to get the results soon.. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


What mock tests did you use? Please share any preparation tips


----------



## hirushan

info2madhu said:


> What mock tests did you use? Please share any preparation tips


check the ptepractice.com website you can get two scored tests for $60 including sample questions.


----------



## soshainaus

incredible india said:


> How words are counted in essay writing.
> 
> Do they count article also like a, an the and preposition like in, on, after, before etcetera in 200words essay.
> 
> Please reply


Yes. Every word counts.


----------



## soshainaus

amazing234 said:


> Hello house,
> 
> I've been practicing for PTE A for some days now. I took the scored pratice test today and here is my result. My scores are low, especially the speaking. Please what can I do to improve my score. My exam is next tomorrow morning and need to score 79 overall.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 62
> Reading 62
> Speaking 43
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 26
> Pronunciation 25
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 90


I think you must have taken your test by now (you had mentioned tomorrow morning). Unfortunately you could not have done much within a day. Go through messages in this thread to know about tips and practice materials. Search for messages from zaback21.


----------



## Panda112

Got an invite for 189 today. Thanks all for your support so far.

For all those who're struggling with PTE, it's definitely crackable, no doubt about it. I don't mean to be demotivating or anything but a lot of practice is needed to get where you'd like.

I studied from December and gave my exam on May. Some might have to do it longer, some shorter. 
Some heights can be reached by just learning the right method, some heights require developing your ability to understand and express in English. Either way, you know where you are with your English, work on fixing what you lack and you are done. 

It's a computer, you can't fool it but you can definitely give it what it expects.


----------



## Nicusha

Panda112 said:


> Got an invite for 189 today. Thanks all for your support so far.
> 
> For all those who're struggling with PTE, it's definitely crackable, no doubt about it. I don't mean to be demotivating or anything but a lot of practice is needed to get where you'd like.
> 
> I studied from December and gave my exam on May. Some might have to do it longer, some shorter.
> Some heights can be reached by just learning the right method, some heights require developing your ability to understand and express in English. Either way, you know where you are with your English, work on fixing what you lack and you are done.
> 
> It's a computer, you can't fool it but you can definitely give it what it expects.


Congrats! You deserve it! All the best in Down Under.

P.s Are you a male?


----------



## sam2017

Please help me here, I have 4 questions here, 1 pertaining to PTE Score, 2 pertaining to EOI Submission and 1 Overall process.

W.R.T EOI:
Q1 : I have an overall experience of 10.5 Years in Information Technology and applying for ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst) . I have got my ACS review done earlier in March 2017 and they have deducted 4 years of my professional experience, leaving me with 6.5 years of relevant experience. In my EOI, shall I put my experience starting Aug 2010 i.e., as per ACS review or actual Starting of my career which is Aug 2006. 

Q2: Do I need to include 10th, 12th Education details as well in EOI, under which category does that fall?

W.R.T PTE:

Overall Score: 83
Listening: 87
Reading: 82
Speaking: 90
Writing: 79

Q3: Am I eligible for 20 points as per above score? Please confirm. Thanks.

Q4: Since this was my second attempt to PTE (Previous score: 77) and my earlier attempt automatically sent score to DIBP Australia and NZ (I had checked against that option inadvertently during booking exam in first attempt), will I be able to resend the revised score, which score will be considered? Should I be worried?

Q4: Is there a step by step guide to follow from here till VISA Process?


----------



## sharadnv

sam2017 said:


> Please help me here, I have 4 questions here, 1 pertaining to PTE Score, 2 pertaining to EOI Submission and 1 Overall process.
> 
> W.R.T EOI:
> Q1 : I have an overall experience of 10.5 Years in Information Technology and applying for ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst) . I have got my ACS review done earlier in March 2017 and they have deducted 4 years of my professional experience, leaving me with 6.5 years of relevant experience. In my EOI, shall I put my experience starting Aug 2010 i.e., as per ACS review or actual Starting of my career which is Aug 2006.
> 
> Q2: Do I need to include 10th, 12th Education details as well in EOI, under which category does that fall?
> 
> W.R.T PTE:
> 
> Overall Score: 83
> Listening: 87
> Reading: 82
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 79
> 
> Q3: Am I eligible for 20 points as per above score? Please confirm. Thanks.
> 
> Q4: Since this was my second attempt to PTE (Previous score: 77) and my earlier attempt automatically sent score to DIBP Australia and NZ (I had checked against that option inadvertently during booking exam in first attempt), will I be able to resend the revised score, which score will be considered? Should I be worried?
> 
> Q4: Is there a step by step guide to follow from here till VISA Process?


Q1: I think, you need to apply as per ACS review

Q3: Yes, its 20 pts

Q4: It does not matter, any previous score report is also valid. You can use any of them.


----------



## hohogogo

hohogogo said:


> Good morning
> I received an email that Unfortunately, your score is not yet available.
> I take my exam 2nd of May
> Did any one faced the same issue or any one have an idea what is going on
> 
> Regards


Guys please
I need your experience
Now on the score page status is taken - Scores reportable
Does that mean anything


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

*Reading Pattern*

Took PTE exam today. The pattern for reading was different (Reading and writing, Fill in the blanks, Re-order paragraphs, Multiple-choice, Single MCQ). I panicked :shocked:


----------



## sharadnv

hohogogo said:


> Guys please
> I need your experience
> Now on the score page status is taken - Scores reportable
> Does that mean anything


You will receive an email with subject"PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification".
Post that you will be able to open the Score report.


----------



## incredible india

Can I use I in writing essay...suppose essay is whether television is good or bad.

Can I write like I agree to an extent that TV program impart knowledge.

Use of I in essay because in school I have learned not to use I in essay.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sun S

hohogogo said:


> hohogogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> I received an email that Unfortunately, your score is not yet available.
> I take my exam 2nd of May
> Did any one faced the same issue or any one have an idea what is going on
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please
> I need your experience
> Now on the score page status is taken - Scores reportable
> Does that mean anything
Click to expand...

You will receive a mail after that you should be able to download your report. All the best


----------



## sharadnv

incredible india said:


> Can I use I in writing essay...suppose essay is whether television is good or bad.
> 
> Can I write like I agree to an extent that TV program impart knowledge.
> 
> Use of I in essay because in school I have learned not to use I in essay.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I think we can. I had probably used "I" in my essay in similar context. Dont remember exactly now
Got 90 in writing ... so dont think that's an issue.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

incredible india said:


> Can I use I in writing essay...suppose essay is whether television is good or bad.
> 
> Can I write like I agree to an extent that TV program impart knowledge.
> 
> Use of I in essay because in school I have learned not to use I in essay.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I wrote the sentence " to support my opinion ..." in a mock test and I scored 80 so i think doesn't matter.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hohogogo

Sun S said:


> You will receive a mail after that you should be able to download your report. All the best


I received an email that score available but when am trying to access I get the following error
A program error occurred

05/10/2017 06:25:36.313 : www9.pearsonvue.com

Any idea what is going on 😕


----------



## hdp9star

incredible india said:


> Can I use I in writing essay...suppose essay is whether television is good or bad.
> 
> Can I write like I agree to an extent that TV program impart knowledge.
> 
> Use of I in essay because in school I have learned not to use I in essay.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Well, yes you can and you should actually.
If the essay is asking about your opinion then you should use it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

hohogogo said:


> I received an email that score available but when am trying to access I get the following error
> A program error occurred
> 
> 05/10/2017 06:25:36.313 : www9.pearsonvue.com
> 
> Any idea what is going on 😕


I'm also having the issue right now ..  

A program error occurred
05/10/2017 07:21:21.482 : www2.pearsonvue.com


----------



## sharadnv

hirushan said:


> I'm also having the issue right now ..
> 
> A program error occurred
> 05/10/2017 07:21:21.482 : www2.pearsonvue.com


Even i had faced the issue once..
Are you trying from Mac? I faced it once using Mac Air....
But for the previous test i gave, the report opened just fine.


----------



## hohogogo

sharadnv said:


> Even i had faced the issue once..
> Are you trying from Mac? I faced it once using Mac Air....
> But for the previous test i gave, the report opened just fine.


I have tried from computer chrome and internet explorer
Also from Samsung mobile browser and mobile chrome all the same


----------



## soshainaus

Panda112 said:


> Got an invite for 189 today. Thanks all for your support so far.
> 
> For all those who're struggling with PTE, it's definitely crackable, no doubt about it. I don't mean to be demotivating or anything but a lot of practice is needed to get where you'd like.
> 
> I studied from December and gave my exam on May. Some might have to do it longer, some shorter.
> Some heights can be reached by just learning the right method, some heights require developing your ability to understand and express in English. Either way, you know where you are with your English, work on fixing what you lack and you are done.
> 
> It's a computer, you can't fool it but you can definitely give it what it expects.


Congratulations!


----------



## soshainaus

incredible india said:


> Can I use I in writing essay...suppose essay is whether television is good or bad.
> 
> Can I write like I agree to an extent that TV program impart knowledge.
> 
> Use of I in essay because in school I have learned not to use I in essay.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Yes. I used phrases like "I firmly believe", "I believe that", "in my opinion" in my essay.


----------



## soshainaus

hirushan said:


> I'm also having the issue right now ..
> 
> A program error occurred
> 05/10/2017 07:21:21.482 : www2.pearsonvue.com


I had got this error 2-3 times. I logged out of my account and logged back in and it worked. I was using Firefox browser.


----------



## soshainaus

sam2017 said:


> Please help me here, I have 4 questions here, 1 pertaining to PTE Score, 2 pertaining to EOI Submission and 1 Overall process.
> 
> W.R.T EOI:
> Q1 : I have an overall experience of 10.5 Years in Information Technology and applying for ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst) . I have got my ACS review done earlier in March 2017 and they have deducted 4 years of my professional experience, leaving me with 6.5 years of relevant experience. In my EOI, shall I put my experience starting Aug 2010 i.e., as per ACS review or actual Starting of my career which is Aug 2006.
> 
> Q2: Do I need to include 10th, 12th Education details as well in EOI, under which category does that fall?
> 
> W.R.T PTE:
> 
> Overall Score: 83
> Listening: 87
> Reading: 82
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 79
> 
> Q3: Am I eligible for 20 points as per above score? Please confirm. Thanks.
> 
> Q4: Since this was my second attempt to PTE (Previous score: 77) and my earlier attempt automatically sent score to DIBP Australia and NZ (I had checked against that option inadvertently during booking exam in first attempt), will I be able to resend the revised score, which score will be considered? Should I be worried?
> 
> Q4: Is there a step by step guide to follow from here till VISA Process?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Follow this thread.


----------



## soshainaus

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Took PTE exam today. The pattern for reading was different (Reading and writing, Fill in the blanks, Re-order paragraphs, Multiple-choice, Single MCQ). I panicked :shocked:


That happened with me as well. It is not mandatory that the order of question types would be same as in the books or in mock tests.


----------



## soshainaus

simaria_c said:


> There is this option when you are booking the appointment.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Is there a way to figure out whether I selected that option or not? Or whether my report was sent to DIBP or not?


----------



## hohogogo

soshainaus said:


> I had got this error 2-3 times. I logged out of my account and logged back in and it worked. I was using Firefox browser.


Was that today?


----------



## soshainaus

soshainaus said:


> Is there a way to figure out whether I selected that option or not? Or whether my report was sent to DIBP or not?


Never mind. I just checked that I had received an email telling my report is being sent to DIBP 'as ordered by me'.


----------



## soshainaus

hohogogo said:


> Was that today?


No. 22nd April.


----------



## soshainaus

soshainaus said:


> No. 22nd April.


I tried to access my report again today. I am getting the same error. Logging out and logging back in did not work today. I think you probably need to wait and retry again and again after some time or contact the support team.


----------



## sam2017

sharadnv said:


> Q1: I think, you need to apply as per ACS review
> 
> Q3: Yes, its 20 pts
> 
> Q4: It does not matter, any previous score report is also valid. You can use any of them.


Thanks you so much for your response sharadnv. Can you also clarify if I can select both 189/190 category in skillselect in single form or need to submit seperate EOI. Similarly for 190, I am intending to apply for NSW. However, can I also submit a seperate EOI for Victoria or NSW?


----------



## bonkers911

Can anyone suggest that which center should I pick in UAE for PTE? I am going to be travelling from Pakistan this week. People who have appeared in UAE, please suggest.


----------



## soshainaus

sam2017 said:


> Thanks you so much for your response sharadnv. Can you also clarify if I can select both 189/190 category in skillselect in single form or need to submit seperate EOI. Similarly for 190, I am intending to apply for NSW. However, can I also submit a seperate EOI for Victoria or NSW?


You can submit different EOIs with different options - one for 189, second for 190 NSW and third for 190 VIC. I have done the same after reading through some threads on this forum and conversation with some experienced people here. What happens is that once an invitation is sent against an EOI, it is locked and no more invitations can come on that EOI. The advantage of separate would be that if you get invitation from one, your other EOIs will not get frozen, you still can get invites on others. In case you want to keep some options open while you decide.


----------



## hohogogo

PTE score just worked now
L63 R65 S87 W58


----------



## nader_amj

Nicusha said:


> Hi Nader,
> 
> The best thing is that you got a high score for speaking.
> 
> Other parts are not too hard to achieve.
> 
> Could you share your experience how you achieved 70 in fluency and pronunciation?
> 
> I really appreciate your help.




Thanks dear! The best thing I used is to speak fluently without stoping no matter what you are saying even it is related with the pic or not , don't get confused with the content of the pics, take notes for keywords in the RL and talk about them or when there's a pic with RL having details you can use them if you missed the keywords. Best of luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potpot

Good Everyone. I've taken PTE last Saturday and got my results this morning. I, however is a bit confused if I got my desired score. I need to have proficient english above 65. I did well in the communicative skills but not in the enabling skills.  Can someone please tell me if I did pass? Thank you very much.

COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
L-80
R-69
S-66
W-81

ENABLING SKILLS
Grammar-66
Oral Fluency-59
Pronunciation-64
Spelling-76
Vocabulary-71
Written Disclosure-60

Looking forward to your inputs. All the best for everyone. 
P-Pray
T-Time is gold 
E-Encourage yourself.


----------



## devang2016

potpot said:


> Good Everyone. I've taken PTE last Saturday and got my results this morning. I, however is a bit confused if I got my desired score. I need to have proficient english above 65. I did well in the communicative skills but not in the enabling skills.  Can someone please tell me if I did pass? Thank you very much.
> 
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-80
> R-69
> S-66
> W-81
> 
> ENABLING SKILLS
> Grammar-66
> Oral Fluency-59
> Pronunciation-64
> Spelling-76
> Vocabulary-71
> Written Disclosure-60
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs. All the best for everyone.
> P-Pray
> T-Time is gold
> E-Encourage yourself.


You passed  .. congrats and all the best for further process.


----------



## mrgalfield

potpot said:


> Good Everyone. I've taken PTE last Saturday and got my results this morning. I, however is a bit confused if I got my desired score. I need to have proficient english above 65. I did well in the communicative skills but not in the enabling skills.  Can someone please tell me if I did pass? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> 
> L-80
> 
> R-69
> 
> S-66
> 
> W-81
> 
> 
> 
> ENABLING SKILLS
> 
> Grammar-66
> 
> Oral Fluency-59
> 
> Pronunciation-64
> 
> Spelling-76
> 
> Vocabulary-71
> 
> Written Disclosure-60
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs. All the best for everyone.
> 
> P-Pray
> 
> T-Time is gold
> 
> E-Encourage yourself.




All 4 skills are above 65. Enabling skills would not be counted. You defeated it. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

My speaking is not actually that bad, I am sure 😀 (I scored 8.0 in IELTS speaking). 
People who scored 79+ in speaking do you speak one complete sentence and than take a pause or do you take pause in the middle of sentence to catch breath. (I think, am I making very long sentences?)
COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:

L-75

R-77

S-48

W-85

ENABLING SKILLS

Grammar-82

Oral Fluency-48

Pronunciation-47

Spelling-80

Vocabulary-70

Written Disclosure-90

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786

potpot said:


> Good Everyone. I've taken PTE last Saturday and got my results this morning. I, however is a bit confused if I got my desired score. I need to have proficient english above 65. I did well in the communicative skills but not in the enabling skills.  Can someone please tell me if I did pass? Thank you very much.
> 
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-80
> R-69
> S-66
> W-81
> 
> ENABLING SKILLS
> Grammar-66
> Oral Fluency-59
> Pronunciation-64
> Spelling-76
> Vocabulary-71
> Written Disclosure-60
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs. All the best for everyone.
> P-Pray
> T-Time is gold
> E-Encourage yourself.


Great congratulations dear u got the desired result.
For other forum members here i would like to compare my score with above person.
COMMUNICATIVE sKILLS:
L-80
R-67
S-61
W-78
ENABLING SCORE:
Grammar-73
Oral Fluency-59
Pronunciation-64
Spelling-73
Vocabulary-77
Written Disclosure-90

If you compare 2 applicants enabling score, my and above person enabling score for Oral Fluency and Pronounciation are same and in other (except in one) my score are more but my speaking score is 61. If both applicants have the same oral afluency and pronounciation, speaking score should have been same. PTE is Not understandable to me. Also my result got delayed so i dont know the mystry behind it. If anyone can explain please for understanding of others. Thanks


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Atif786 said:


> Great congratulations dear u got the desired result.
> For other forum members here i would like to compare my score with above person.
> COMMUNICATIVE sKILLS:
> L-80
> R-67
> S-61
> W-78
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-73
> Oral Fluency-59
> Pronunciation-64
> Spelling-73
> Vocabulary-77
> Written Disclosure-90
> 
> If you compare 2 applicants enabling score, my and above person enabling score for Oral Fluency and Pronounciation are same and in other (except in one) my score are more but my speaking score is 61. If both applicants have the same oral afluency and pronounciation, speaking score should have been same. PTE is Not understandable to me. Also my result got delayed so i dont know the mystry behind it. If anyone can explain please for understanding of others. Thanks


I think these enabling scores are not the only factors that makeup your score. I believe it also considers content accuracy, coherence etc. I wasn't able to enunciate the percentages and numbers properly. (I am from Pakistan, we use different format lac, crore etc) 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Did you use any template to answer Describe the Image questions?


----------



## Atif786

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think these enabling scores are not the only factors that makeup your score. I believe it also considers content accuracy, coherence etc. I wasn't able to enunciate the percentages and numbers properly. (I am from Pakistan, we use different format lac, crore etc)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed, valid argument yes i think that will be the case.


----------



## sharadnv

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> My speaking is not actually that bad, I am sure 😀 (I scored 8.0 in IELTS speaking).
> People who scored 79+ in speaking do you speak one complete sentence and than take a pause or do you take pause in the middle of sentence to catch breath. (I think, am I making very long sentences?)
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> 
> L-75
> 
> R-77
> 
> S-48
> 
> W-85
> 
> ENABLING SKILLS
> 
> Grammar-82
> 
> Oral Fluency-48
> 
> Pronunciation-47
> 
> Spelling-80
> 
> Vocabulary-70
> 
> Written Disclosure-90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Even i had got less score in Speaking section of PTE in forst attempt.
1. The position of the mic matters.
Your breath should not interfere while you speak, as this may cause the s/w to misinterpret the words.
2. You should speak as you are talking to someone (natural fluency), even if the content goes wrong.
3. IMP: Test your recording initially before you start the test. Record, re-record and playback to check if it sounds natural and sufficiently audible:boxing:


----------



## Atif786

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think these enabling scores are not the only factors that makeup your score. I believe it also considers content accuracy, coherence etc. I wasn't able to enunciate the percentages and numbers properly. (I am from Pakistan, we use different format lac, crore etc)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agreed, valid argument yes i think that will be the case.


----------



## Abood

They will remove pte academic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv

Abood said:


> View attachment 78610
> 
> They will remove pte academic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mail date is OCT 2016:confused2:


----------



## akash_futureca

Booked PTE, scheduled on 16-06-2017...........fingers crossed


----------



## kklas

Guys, Booked the PTE on this 18th. Meanwhile I took Practice Mock Test- A and got the followings
L 62, R 52, S 51, W 63
Grammar 67
O Fluency 44
Pron 34
Spel 55
Voc 60 
Wri Dis 47

I need to score 65+ & what should I do to achieve this.:der:

Is actual test bit easier than this mock test?:ranger:


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

kklas said:


> Guys, Booked the PTE on this 18th. Meanwhile I took Practice Mock Test- A and got the followings
> L 62, R 52, S 51, W 63
> Grammar 67
> O Fluency 44
> Pron 34
> Spel 55
> Voc 60
> Wri Dis 47
> 
> I need to score 65+ & what should I do to achieve this.:der:
> 
> Is actual test bit easier than this mock test?:ranger:


Yes, mock A is harder than actual test while mock B is at par with the actual one. Try increasing your score in written discourse. You just need to follow a template. If you go back few pages you will find it explained in detail. In my experience reading and writing is marked more leniently in the actual exam. Speaking was same or more strict for me (I am struggling in speaking module)


kklas said:


> Guys, Booked the PTE on this 18th. Meanwhile I took Practice Mock Test- A and got the followings
> L 62, R 52, S 51, W 63
> Grammar 67
> O Fluency 44
> Pron 34
> Spel 55
> Voc 60
> Wri Dis 47
> 
> I need to score 65+ & what should I do to achieve this.:der:
> 
> Is actual test bit easier than this mock test?:ranger:



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kklas

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yes, mock A is harder than actual test while mock B is at par with the actual one. Try increasing your score in written discourse. You just need to follow a template. If you go back few pages you will find it explained in detail. In my experience reading and writing is marked more leniently in the actual exam. Speaking was same or more strict for me (I am struggling in speaking module)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi, Thanks buddy.


----------



## hirushan

Got the results today... So disappointed .. 

L-54

R-69

S-42

W-67

ENABLING SKILLS

Grammar-66

Oral Fluency-57

Pronunciation-47

Spelling-78

Vocabulary-46

Written Disclosure-80


----------



## kklas

hirushan said:


> Got the results today... So disappointed ..
> 
> L-54
> 
> R-69
> 
> S-42
> 
> W-67
> 
> ENABLING SKILLS
> 
> Grammar-66
> 
> Oral Fluency-57
> 
> Pronunciation-47
> 
> Spelling-78
> 
> Vocabulary-46
> 
> Written Disclosure-80


Now I too nervous, coz my mock exam A results are like yours eep:


----------



## hirushan

kklas said:


> Now I too nervous, coz my mock exam A results are like yours eep:


Don't worry you will be OK. Better to practice in a noisy environment.. I have done the test in Knowledge Merchandising, next time have to try ACBT


----------



## sam2027

sam2027 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my first attempt PTE exam in Jan 2017, below is the score.
> 
> Listening 64
> Reading 65
> Speaking 64
> Writing 68
> 
> Grammar 77
> Oral fluency 64
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 59
> Written discourse 79
> 
> In two weeks, I am again giving the PTE A. My target score is 65+.
> 
> Can you please recommend the areas I need to improve to achieve my target score.
> 
> And also a strategy to prepare for the next two weeks.
> 
> Currently am feeling demotivated, if I will be able to achieve or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


On 8th May I gave my second attempt. I had prepared using the Official PTE book, Gold package gave both practice test, went through most of the YouTube videos and all the study materials provided in this forum.

While giving exam I was confident and felt I did better than the first attempt. To my horror result was worst than earlier.


Listening 54
Reading 67 
Speaking 44 
Writing 63

Grammar 68
Oral fluency 40
Pronunciation 45
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 54
Written discourse 57

In the test, listening I didn't have enough time, I missed out on 3 dictation. 

Writing I was very careful used simple and known words so that I don't misspell. Did that impact my overall writing score ?

Speaking I don't know what went wrong. Repeat sentence used to be a challenge for me but in the exam I was able to repeat all of them. Describe image I had even spoken the conclusion. I was not too fast or slow. Cant understand how 20 marks have dipped from the previous attempt. 

Review my voice sample.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2BsLYe0FkTXTFZ1T2ItYlpTbEU


Can someone please help me understand what I need to do more to achieve 65+


----------



## scorpion24

sam2027 said:


> On 8th May I gave my second attempt. I had prepared using the Official PTE book, Gold package gave both practice test, went through most of the YouTube videos and all the study materials provided in this forum.
> 
> While giving exam I was confident and felt I did better than the first attempt. To my horror result was worst than earlier.
> 
> 
> Listening 54
> Reading 67
> Speaking 44
> Writing 63
> 
> Grammar 68
> Oral fluency 40
> Pronunciation 45
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 54
> Written discourse 57
> 
> In the test, listening I didn't have enough time, I missed out on 3 dictation.
> 
> Writing I was very careful used simple and known words so that I don't misspell. Did that impact my overall writing score ?
> 
> Speaking I don't know what went wrong. Repeat sentence used to be a challenge for me but in the exam I was able to repeat all of them. Describe image I had even spoken the conclusion. I was not too fast or slow. Cant understand how 20 marks have dipped from the previous attempt.
> 
> Review my voice sample.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2BsLYe0FkTXTFZ1T2ItYlpTbEU
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me understand what I need to do more to achieve 65+


Hi,

Below are a few observations after listening to the audio files which definitely would have impacted Oral Fluency & pronunciation scores.

* lots of aahs and umms. 
* Some clips voice is very low.
* pauses in the middle of the sentences while speaking.
* Sometimes voice is like murmuring.
* Syllables are not pronounced clearly.
* Intonation is also very important while repeat sentences & read aloud sections

If you practise systematically, I am sure you will crack it. Please see if you could follow the below things.

* Its easy to decipher the describe image and retell lecture questions if you follow a method/structure for your answers.
* Try to go through the videos on youtube for the method or you can join a course with e2language. 
* record/record your audios till you get it correct.
* For Describe Image, you dont need to describe every detail of the map/graph/image. More focus should be on How you speak rather than what you speak. Content is only one part of the assessment for describe image/re tell lecture questions.

Thanks


----------



## apa11

Hi Rizwan,

I am from Pak and also preparing for the PTE. Can you please share where are you now and also where r u living in PK.?


----------



## apa11

bonkers911 said:


> Can anyone suggest that which center should I pick in UAE for PTE? I am going to be travelling from Pakistan this week. People who have appeared in UAE, please suggest.


Hi Rizwan,

I am from Pak and also preparing for the PTE. Can you please share where are you now and also where r u living in PK.?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

apa11 said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> I am from Pak and also preparing for the PTE. Can you please share where are you now and also where r u living in PK.?


No, I live in South Korea. As far as I know we can't take PTE in Pakistan. Nearest is Dubai or India (difficult to go to India so Dubai it is ￼ ) PM me if you want to ask something else.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*

I received this mail from PTE

This email is in relation to your test on: 11-May-17

We wanted you to be aware that we have identified an issue with the way PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May have been scored, due to a technical issue. Our technical teams are working to resolve this as an urgent priority and your test will be re-scored, however, there will be a delay in receiving your amended score.

You do not need to take any action.

You will receive a follow-up email once this is resolved to confirm that your test has been correctly scored. We are sorry for any inconvenience this delay may cause you.

Does anybody experienced the same.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> I received this mail from PTE
> 
> This email is in relation to your test on: 11-May-17
> 
> We wanted you to be aware that we have identified an issue with the way PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May have been scored, due to a technical issue. Our technical teams are working to resolve this as an urgent priority and your test will be re-scored, however, there will be a delay in receiving your amended score.
> 
> You do not need to take any action.
> 
> You will receive a follow-up email once this is resolved to confirm that your test has been correctly scored. We are sorry for any inconvenience this delay may cause you.
> 
> Does anybody experienced the same.


No email took the test on 10 May. I already received my result. Did you?
Sorry my mistake. I got the email. It is spam though.
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> No email took the test on 10 May. I already received my result. Did you?
> Sorry my mistake. I got the email. It is spam though.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have received mail from [email protected].
Is it spam?

I didn't receive any mail from PTE, stating that my results available.
And my scores are not available in their website either.


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores dely*



chvarma80 said:


> I have received mail from [email protected].
> Is it spam?
> 
> I didn't receive any mail from PTE, stating that my results available.
> And my scores are not available in their website either.


I am pretty sure it wouldn't be any spam? Did you receive the same mail?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> I have received mail from [email protected].
> Is it spam?
> 
> I didn't receive any mail from PTE, stating that my results available.
> And my scores are not available in their website either.


Ahh sorry got little excited. I meant to say it was in spam. The email seems legit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Ahh sorry got little excited. I meant to say it was in spam. The email seems legit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Gotcha!
When did you receive the result?
1 day after the exam?
Did you also receive scores available confirmation from PTE?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> Gotcha!
> When did you receive the result?
> 1 day after the exam?
> Did you also receive scores available confirmation from PTE?


Yes I received the scores next day. Yes, I received email saying my scores are available.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yes I received the scores next day. Yes, I received email saying my scores are available.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Okay, I am nervous, as reading part was tough, remaining pretty sure that I will cross 79.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> Okay, I am nervous, as reading part was tough, remaining pretty sure that I will cross 79.


Best of luck man. I hope you get 79 each. Do post once you get the result. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KengurMark

chvarma80 said:


> I received this mail from PTE
> 
> This email is in relation to your test on: 11-May-17
> 
> We wanted you to be aware that we have identified an issue with the way PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May have been scored, due to a technical issue. Our technical teams are working to resolve this as an urgent priority and your test will be re-scored, however, there will be a delay in receiving your amended score.
> 
> You do not need to take any action.
> 
> You will receive a follow-up email once this is resolved to confirm that your test has been correctly scored. We are sorry for any inconvenience this delay may cause you.
> 
> Does anybody experienced the same.


Hi, just wanted to say that I got the same email. I took the exam on 8th of May and got 52 for speaking which is weird since I always get 90. Anyway, dozen other people told me that they also experienced the same situation, so looks like this email is legit and there indeed was presence of technical interference during the exam. I just wonder if they will re-score all sections of the test, or just speaking...Because if microphone was at fault, it kinda affects reading as well as listening, doesn't it?


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



KengurMark said:


> Hi, just wanted to say that I got the same email. I took the exam on 8th of May and got 52 for speaking which is weird since I always get 90. Anyway, dozen other people told me that they also experienced the same situation, so looks like this email is legit and there indeed was presence of technical interference during the exam. I just wonder if they will re-score all sections of the test, or just speaking...Because if microphone was at fault, it kinda affects reading as well as listening, doesn't it?


You got the mail after you received the score? That is weird.
Now I am more worried.


----------



## KengurMark

Don't be. The only reason why I got scores and you didn't is because I took the exam 3 days before you. Also, you should be happy that you didn't get the results because they would be so low that it would crash your self confidence, like it did mine. Hopefully, it all will end well.


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



KengurMark said:


> Don't be. The only reason why I got scores and you didn't is because I took the exam 3 days before you. Also, you should be happy that you didn't get the results because they would be so low that it would crash your self confidence, like it did mine. Hopefully, it all will end well.


I hope your scores will be reviewed? Right?


----------



## KengurMark

chvarma80 said:


> I hope your scores will be reviewed? Right?


That's what they said. It might take a while though...


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



KengurMark said:


> That's what they said. It might take a while though...


A while? ****!


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores dely*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yes I received the scores next day. Yes, I received email saying my scores are available.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Are your scores going to be reviewed or not?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> Are your scores going to be reviewed or not?


Not sure. It does say they will be in the email and I really hope they do. I got 48 in speaking. Check my signature for my scores.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

Hello All, 

I have registered just a while ago. Firstly this forum has been immensely helpful in terms of various tips, motivational stories etc.

Please can anyone share recent exam experience at Edwise International, Marine lines, Mumbai ?

It will help to understand their exam infrastructure (headphones etc) and overall exam experience (any restarts of test, machine crash). i have got mix reviews so it will help me to schedule an exam next week i.e on 18/19th May.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

KengurMark said:


> Hi, just wanted to say that I got the same email. I took the exam on 8th of May and got 52 for speaking which is weird since I always get 90. Anyway, dozen other people told me that they also experienced the same situation, so looks like this email is legit and there indeed was presence of technical interference during the exam. I just wonder if they will re-score all sections of the test, or just speaking...Because if microphone was at fault, it kinda affects reading as well as listening, doesn't it?


May I know your detailed scores. I am curious  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

chvarma80 said:


> I received this mail from PTE
> 
> 
> 
> This email is in relation to your test on: 11-May-17
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted you to be aware that we have identified an issue with the way PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May have been scored, due to a technical issue. Our technical teams are working to resolve this as an urgent priority and your test will be re-scored, however, there will be a delay in receiving your amended score.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to take any action.
> 
> 
> 
> You will receive a follow-up email once this is resolved to confirm that your test has been correctly scored. We are sorry for any inconvenience this delay may cause you.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody experienced the same.




I took the exam on 10 May and received the same email as well. Thats true, there must be a technical fault because the score I received in speaking is very low as compared to my previous attempt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie09

Hi, I have problem with my speaking score too. I naturally speak slower and with soft voice. However, during the actual exam I speak a little bit faster with a louder voice. I've got 51 on speaking, though I speak with less pauses and hesitations.


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



mrit said:


> I took the exam on 10 May and received the same email as well. Thats true, there must be a technical fault because the score I received in speaking is very low as compared to my previous attempt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you receive any further communication?


----------



## chvarma80

*Scores delay*



mrit said:


> I took the exam on 10 May and received the same email as well. Thats true, there must be a technical fault because the score I received in speaking is very low as compared to my previous attempt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got the scores, It is unbelievable.
My first attempt was S82W72R78L76

Now 38,75,64,62

There is something wrong, Don't know what happened!


----------



## chvarma80

*scores delay*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Not sure. It does say they will be in the email and I really hope they do. I got 48 in speaking. Check my signature for my scores.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I got the scores and it is worst.

Did you get the scores delay mail first and scores next, or in reverse?
Did they review all modules, or only speaking and listening?


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have registered just a while ago. Firstly this forum has been immensely helpful in terms of various tips, motivational stories etc.
> 
> Please can anyone share recent exam experience at Edwise International, Marine lines, Mumbai ?
> 
> It will help to understand their exam infrastructure (headphones etc) and overall exam experience (any restarts of test, machine crash). i have got mix reviews so it will help me to schedule an exam next week i.e on 18/19th May.


I recently took the test at Andheri center. I was also contemplating between Marine Line and Andheri purely because of Availability. 

I chose Andheri becuase of some reviews and less availability itself confirms that more people prefer that center. 

My personal experience at Andheri was very good. They are complete professionals and the Infra is in excellent shape including Computers, headsets and stationery. 

During the speaking section, you will hear some background noise but thats unavoidable and happens at all centers. 

They have 2 headsets - 1 with mic for speaking and for other modules you can use the other headset which is for noise cancellation and they are effective you will feel you are alone in the room...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> I got the scores and it is worst.
> 
> Did you get the scores delay mail first and scores next, or in reverse?
> Did they review all modules, or only speaking and listening?


No. I think this score of yours is the one before remarking. I will post it here if got my new score or email. Checked the website too, my score card is still the same. I received my score first 2 days ago and delay email today.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

simaria_c said:


> I recently took the test at Andheri center. I was also contemplating between Marine Line and Andheri purely because of Availability.
> 
> I chose Andheri becuase of some reviews and less availability itself confirms that more people prefer that center.
> 
> My personal experience at Andheri was very good. They are complete professionals and the Infra is in excellent shape including Computers, headsets and stationery.
> 
> During the speaking section, you will hear some background noise but thats unavoidable and happens at all centers.
> 
> They have 2 headsets - 1 with mic for speaking and for other modules you can use the other headset which is for noise cancellation and they are effective you will feel you are alone in the room...



My scores

Overall 79

Listening 80
Reading 77 
Speaking 90
Writing 78 

As you see I am lagging just by about 2-3 points to score 20 in PTE...so planning to take the test once again...


----------



## sharadnv

simaria_c said:


> My scores
> 
> Overall 79
> 
> Listening 80
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> As you see I am lagging just by about 2-3 points to score 20 in PTE...so planning to take the test once again...


Great score in speaking section... i am struggling there :fencing:


----------



## chint

simaria_c said:


> My scores
> 
> Overall 79
> 
> Listening 80
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> As you see I am lagging just by about 2-3 points to score 20 in PTE...so planning to take the test once again...


----------------------------------

Many congrats, you missed by not much. are you getting another slot in May at Andheri centre ? its showing next available slot on 02 June 

I am locked due to unavailability of dates at andheri and mix reviews at marine lines. Moreover, i need to take test ASAP so as to not loose the preparation momentum.


----------



## sam2017

soshainaus said:


> You can submit different EOIs with different options - one for 189, second for 190 NSW and third for 190 VIC. I have done the same after reading through some threads on this forum and conversation with some experienced people here. What happens is that once an invitation is sent against an EOI, it is locked and no more invitations can come on that EOI. The advantage of separate would be that if you get invitation from one, your other EOIs will not get frozen, you still can get invites on others. In case you want to keep some options open while you decide.


I have already logged 190 SS NSW EOI. How do I submit one for 189. Can I login using same credentials or need to create separate. Which option should I select to initiate the second EOI for 189? Available Options : Login to SkillSelect or Submit an EOI?


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> Many congrats, you missed by not much. are you getting another slot in May at Andheri centre ? its showing next available slot on 02 June
> 
> I am locked due to unavailability of dates at andheri and mix reviews at marine lines. Moreover, i need to take test ASAP so as to not loose the preparation momentum.



I had booked the 2nd slot few days back. Got 25th May. I was looking for earlier slot as from preparation perspective I know where I went wrong.

Reading - I couldnt attempt 4 question's due to wrong time management. I spent alot of time reading the first 2 questions and was double checking multiple times...could attempt only 12 out of 17 questions...

Writing - Spellings and Written discourse I need to work on...

fingers crossed for better scores else most probably will stay with what I have.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

All PTE-A aspirants, Please subscribe to this Youtube channel - Mohammad Nafeh Malik. Really helpful videos


----------



## kiasuvivek

Hi,

I scored very badly in speaking section with only 46 marks. I got 89 for reading, 90 writing and 74 for reading. My pronunciation and oral fluency scores are much worse than I expected. The questions were comparatively easier than the practice tests and I was hoping for a good score. Now I'm completely devastated. I think PTE-A is not the test for me. 





explorer101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared for PTE-A in Bangalore in the second week of Feb 2015 and got my results four days after the test. Below are my scores -
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> 
> Few tips to those who are unable to get the required score (and for new test takers) -
> 
> 1) In speaking section, I think what matters the most is pronunciation and fluency. Accent definitely doesn't matter as I spoke in Indian accent throughout the test and never tried speaking in british/american accent. In fact, without realizing at first, I spoke on mute for two of the questions in repeat sentence section and mostly spoke off topic for one of the "re-tell lecture" questions (because I didn't understand anything from the lecture - but of course I did note down important words and used them while "re-telling" the lecture). I definitely wasn't expecting anything above 75 but I scored a full 90! Make sure you read the sentences the way British/American people do - there should be a clear difference in your tone (high/low pitch, tempo) when you are reading a question verses when you are reading a sentence which ends with a full stop. Tip - Relax and keep calm. While speaking, I closed my eyes and imagined that I am speaking to a friend and not a computer. This helped me with my fluency.
> 
> 2) In reading section, allot 10-11 minutes only for re-order paragraph section. This is where people lose marks. Even though a certain order looks correct, it may not be. Try different orders and see if any of them makes sense. Don't forget to keep a watch on the remaining time and number of questions left in the upper right hand side corner of your screen. I wasn't watching the time and ended spending about 12-14 mintues on re-order paragraph section alone. I only had like a minute to complete the last two fill in the blanks sections. I am really lucky that I chose the right answers.
> 
> 3) Listening and Writing sections are pretty straight forward. However, in "summarize spoken text" under listening section and "write essay" under writing section, allot at least 5 mintues only to review what you just wrote. Do not spend too much time thinking what to write or how to arrange your sentences and paragraphs. Believe me, you will run out of time! Take just a minute or two to think and then start writing whatever comes to your head. In the last 6-7 minutes, arrange/correct your sentences, form paragraphs, review your answer for spelling, grammer and punctuation.
> 
> I have taken IELTS before and trust me, PTE-A test format is quite difficult when compared to IELTS. Since I had taken IELTS before, I was a little over confident. When I saw the PTE-A test format three days before the test, I was in a shock!! Its way too different from IELTS. To add to my dis-belief, I performed horribly in two of the sample tests I found online. I had to take off from work for two days to prepare for this.
> If you have never appeared for any english test before, you will definitely need at least a week's time to prepare for PTE-A. But the good thing about PTE-A is that they aren't as strict as IELTS when it comes to awarding marks. On the other hand, in IELTS, preparation takes less time as the format is quite simple but scoring 8 or above is difficult. Also, there's a lot of waiting time for IELTS. If you are only applying for Australia PR (unlike me - I am applying for Canada as well), I recommend PTE-A. With good preparation, you can easily score more than 79 in each band, giving you 20 points straight towards your EOI application.
> 
> Since I now have 20 EOI points just from my PTE-A test score, my overall EOI score is 75.


----------



## kiasuvivek

How did you score such high marks for speaking? I got only 45. Is there any method to improve my pronunciations? 



chint said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> Many congrats, you missed by not much. are you getting another slot in May at Andheri centre ? its showing next available slot on 02 June
> 
> I am locked due to unavailability of dates at andheri and mix reviews at marine lines. Moreover, i need to take test ASAP so as to not loose the preparation momentum.


----------



## kiasuvivek

Hi,

I'm also on the same boast as you are. Got pretty high marks for all sections except speaking (only 45). Now I'm completely devastated. Thought I could score more. Even in mock tests I got ~70 for speaking. Don't know what happened. 




Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Not sure. It does say they will be in the email and I really hope they do. I got 48 in speaking. Check my signature for my scores.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

kiasuvivek said:


> How did you score such high marks for speaking? I got only 45. Is there any method to improve my pronunciations?


Refer the channel I suggested in above post. You should score good. Don't loose hope. PTE is the easiest of the lot.


----------



## P.S

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I scored very badly in speaking section with only 46 marks. I got 89 for reading, 90 writing and 74 for reading. My pronunciation and oral fluency scores are much worse than I expected. The questions were comparatively easier than the practice tests and I was hoping for a good score. Now I'm completely devastated. I think PTE-A is not the test for me.


If you go through previous couple of pages in this thread, you will notice people talking about some issue with PTE software lately due to which they got very low score. If you have got better scores in mock and too low in actual test then you might affected by the same issue or may be it was just because of anxiety or positioning of the microphone.

I would suggest you not to lose hope. If this is your first attempt then it's too early to say that PTE is not for you.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I scored very badly in speaking section with only 46 marks. I got 89 for reading, 90 writing and 74 for reading. My pronunciation and oral fluency scores are much worse than I expected. The questions were comparatively easier than the practice tests and I was hoping for a good score. Now I'm completely devastated. I think PTE-A is not the test for me.


Did you get any email from pte saying they remark your exam? People who took the exam between 8 and 11 may were affected, check your spam email section. I did fingers crossed

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

Hi,

Yes. i did. Something along the lines of "_ we have identified an issue with the way PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May have been scored, due to a technical issue. Our technical teams are working to resolve this as an urgent priority and your test will be re-scored, however, there will be a delay in receiving your amended score"_

But then soon after that email, in a couple of hours, i got the email confirmation saying my results are ready to view and when I saw, I got these horrific marks.

Fingers crossed then. Hopefully there will be a re-evaluation and my points increase. 





Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Did you get any email from pte saying they remark your exam? People who took the exam between 8 and 11 may were affected, check your spam email section. I did fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. i did. Something along the lines of "_ we have identified an issue with the way PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May have been scored, due to a technical issue. Our technical teams are working to resolve this as an urgent priority and your test will be re-scored, however, there will be a delay in receiving your amended score"_
> 
> But then soon after that email, in a couple of hours, i got the email confirmation saying my results are ready to view and when I saw, I got these horrific marks.
> 
> Fingers crossed then. Hopefully there will be a re-evaluation and my points increase.


Is this the first time you got your result for this try? If yes, there is another guy and same thing happened to him but it seems like his result is before remarking so does yours. There can't be so huge difference between mock and real exam. I was getting ~61 in mocks but i felt i did better in actual exam. Don't give up yet there is still hope 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

I see. Yes. I appeared for exam on the 11th. I got 65+ for speaking in both the mock tests. But I did notice during the actual test that the microphone didn't stop on its own even after a 3 sec silence- especially in describe image and retell. I manually pressed next every time (since there was no stop recording button). 

I will wait for another week or so and see if there is any progress. 




Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Is this the first time you got your result for this try? If yes, there is another guy and same thing happened to him but it seems like his result is before remarking so does yours. There can't be so huge difference between mock and real exam. I was getting ~61 in mocks but i felt i did better in actual exam. Don't give up yet there is still hope
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

sam2017 said:


> I have already logged 190 SS NSW EOI. How do I submit one for 189. Can I login using same credentials or need to create separate. Which option should I select to initiate the second EOI for 189? Available Options : Login to SkillSelect or Submit an EOI?


You need to create a separate SkillSelect account for the different EOI. I was not sure if I should use the same email address or not, so I used a different email address for the second account and EOI.


----------



## soshainaus

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I scored very badly in speaking section with only 46 marks. I got 89 for reading, 90 writing and 74 for reading. My pronunciation and oral fluency scores are much worse than I expected. The questions were comparatively easier than the practice tests and I was hoping for a good score. Now I'm completely devastated. I think PTE-A is not the test for me.


When did you take the test? There are some messages earlier in this thread about a few people receiving emails from Pearson that there were some technical glitches in scoring for those who took test between 8 and 10 May. Did you get any such email?

Can you upload your speaking samples to google drive for someone to provide feedback?

Did you test your voice recording sample in the test before beginning? That could have been a problem. You have done very well in all other modules. Don't lose heart and try to recall what could have gone wrong in your speaking and then rectify the mistakes.


----------



## kiasuvivek

soshainaus said:


> When did you take the test? There are some messages earlier in this thread about a few people receiving emails from Pearson that there were some technical glitches in scoring for those who took test between 8 and 10 May. Did you get any such email?
> 
> Can you upload your speaking samples to google drive for someone to provide feedback?
> 
> Did you test your voice recording sample in the test before beginning? That could have been a problem. You have done very well in all other modules. Don't lose heart and try to recall what could have gone wrong in your speaking and then rectify the mistakes.


Pte removed the scores. Status has now been changed to scores not reportable. 
Fingers crossed

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

soshainaus said:


> When did you take the test? There are some messages earlier in this thread about a few people receiving emails from Pearson that there were some technical glitches in scoring for those who took test between 8 and 10 May. Did you get any such email?
> 
> Can you upload your speaking samples to google drive for someone to provide feedback?
> 
> Did you test your voice recording sample in the test before beginning? That could have been a problem. You have done very well in all other modules. Don't lose heart and try to recall what could have gone wrong in your speaking and then rectify the mistakes.


Pte removed the scores. Status has now been changed to scores not reportable. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## apa11

Guys,

Anyone here, from Pakistan who is preparing or appearing soon for PTE Academic. Is there any good coaching center in Pakistan for PTE? I know that I have to visit Dubai for this test which is a crazy idea. PTE should conduct this test in our country.


----------



## chvarma80

apa11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone here, from Pakistan who is preparing or appearing soon for PTE Academic. Is there any good coaching center in Pakistan for PTE? I know that I have to visit Dubai for this test which is a crazy idea. PTE should conduct this test in our country.


LoL! You don't have center for Pte!

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

If I go by way you have written and if your spoken English and reading skills are somewhat at similar level then I don't think you need visit PTE coaching center. However it's your personal call and depending on how you do in practice tests. 

There is ample of material available online...example the E2 language videos and techniques are pretty well explained. With enough practice webinars

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

apa11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone here, from Pakistan who is preparing or appearing soon for PTE Academic. Is there any good coaching center in Pakistan for PTE? I know that I have to visit Dubai for this test which is a crazy idea. PTE should conduct this test in our country.


There are mock exams that you can buy and take before going for the actual exam. They will give you idea about the level you have right now. Go through the older pages in this thread, you will find a lot of helpful posts.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruBhai

kiasuvivek said:


> soshainaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you take the test? There are some messages earlier in this thread about a few people receiving emails from Pearson that there were some technical glitches in scoring for those who took test between 8 and 10 May. Did you get any such email?
> 
> Can you upload your speaking samples to google drive for someone to provide feedback?
> 
> Did you test your voice recording sample in the test before beginning? That could have been a problem. You have done very well in all other modules. Don't lose heart and try to recall what could have gone wrong in your speaking and then rectify the mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Pte removed the scores. Status has now been changed to scores not reportable.
> Fingers crossed
Click to expand...


Did anyone hear anything from Pearson yet?

Any updates on the rescoring issue from them or anyone received updated results?


----------



## KengurMark

Attention everybody who took the exam between 8th and 11th May. They just updated scores. They won't send you an email, so be sure to check your scores.


----------



## GuruBhai

KengurMark said:


> Attention everybody who took the exam between 8th and 11th May. They just updated scores. They won't send you an email, so be sure to check your scores.


Ok, Thanks for letting know. Have you got any improvements in your score?


----------



## GuruBhai

Sorry, forgot to mention.....
I have been checking for the past couple of hours but, no changes in my score....still showing the old one.


----------



## KengurMark

GuruBhai said:


> Ok, Thanks for letting know. Have you got any improvements in your score?


Yeah. All sections except writing will increase.


----------



## KengurMark

GuruBhai said:


> Ok, Thanks for letting know. Have you got any improvements in your score?


Yeah. All sections except writing will increase after re-score.


----------



## GuruBhai

KengurMark said:


> Yeah. All sections except writing will increase.



Cool. Thank you. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/tea.gif

If possible, can you please share the margins of improvement as well?
Just been a bit curious to know....in the waiting time for me. 


Also, anybody else - got any updates yet?


----------



## chvarma80

KengurMark said:


> Attention everybody who took the exam between 8th and 11th May. They just updated scores. They won't send you an email, so be sure to check your scores.


No, they have updated same old scores. And they will send an email when they correct the scores.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

GuruBhai said:


> Cool. Thank you. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/tea.gif
> 
> If possible, can you please share the margins of improvement as well?
> Just been a bit curious to know....in the waiting time for me.
> 
> 
> Also, anybody else - got any updates yet?


My report is showing same old faulty results.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## KengurMark

chvarma80 said:


> No, they have updated same old scores. And they will send an email when they correct the scores.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Not in my case. My initial scores were L:67 R:78 S:52 W:72, after rescore I got L:72 R:84 S:82 W:72. They did not notify me with an email.


----------



## chvarma80

KengurMark said:


> Not in my case. My initial scores were L:67 R:78 S:52 W:72, after rescore I got L:72 R:84 S:82 W:72. They did not notify me with an email.


Check your email in spam and all folders. What is your date of exam.
And do you think new scores are justfying your performance?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## KengurMark

chvarma80 said:


> Check your email in spam and all folders. What is your date of exam.
> And do you think new scores are justfying your performance?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


My exam was on 8th of May. I know that they (PTE) said that they will notify us when the scores have been corrected, however, they are not doing that. A couple of other people also got their rescores without email. If you took the exam on 9th, 10th or 11th of May, you might need to wait a day or two longer.


----------



## chvarma80

KengurMark said:


> My exam was on 8th of May. I know that they (PTE) said that they will notify us when the scores have been corrected, however, they are not doing that. A couple of other people also got their rescores without email. If you took the exam on 9th, 10th or 11th of May, you might need to wait a day or two longer.


Okay, I took on 11th may.
Are you confident that new scores reflection of your performance.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## KengurMark

chvarma80 said:


> Check your email in spam and all folders. What is your date of exam.
> And do you think new scores are justfying your performance?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Overall, I am not happy with the score. I did stuffed up the writing part as I ran out of time in write from dictation part, however, my speaking score was 90 in previous attempts.


----------



## chvarma80

KengurMark said:


> Overall, I am not happy with the score. I did stuffed up the writing part as I ran out of time in write from dictation part, however, my speaking score was 90 in previous attempts.


Okay, I am asking whether your results are reflecting your performance or not.
When I see the margin of increased scores, I don't have any hope.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## KengurMark

chvarma80 said:


> Okay, I am asking whether your results are reflecting your performance or not.
> When I see the margin of increased scores, I don't have any hope.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


For speaking no, but for other sections I believe it does.


----------



## chvarma80

KengurMark said:


> For speaking no, but for other sections I believe it does.


I think, we can't do anything other than attending one more time.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

KengurMark said:


> Yeah. All sections except writing will increase after re-score.


Cool.. I took on 11th. Results are still showing the same. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abaryac001

Ram2409 said:


> Real exam might sound little easier than the mock tests....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk



Thanks Man


----------



## mrit

chvarma80 said:


> LoL! You don't have center for Pte!
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




So you think its that much funny that you Laughed Out Louder! 

Strange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

mrit said:


> So you think its that much funny that you Laughed Out Louder!
> 
> Strange
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I am actually surprised.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## CivilEngineer2016

chvarma80 said:


> LoL! You don't have center for Pte!
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


What is the point of having a centre and not passing the PTE? Common there is nothing to LOL here!!!! If you don't know the answer just ignore instead of unnecessary comments. Study hard for PTE, help each other and find a way to migrate Australia. All the best.


----------



## mrit

apa11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone here, from Pakistan who is preparing or appearing soon for PTE Academic. Is there any good coaching center in Pakistan for PTE? I know that I have to visit Dubai for this test which is a crazy idea. PTE should conduct this test in our country.




Just to add further on Rizwan's comments, you can assume +5 to 6 points on the outcome of mock tests. Usually real test points outcome is higher as compare to mock. Considering the mic hardware and system scoring factor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

CivilEngineer2016 said:


> What is the point of having a centre and not passing the PTE? Common there is nothing to LOL here!!!! If you don't know the answer just ignore instead of unnecessary comments. Study hard for PTE, help each other and find a way to migrate Australia. All the best.


Thanks for the advice, any how. But it is a lol factor for me, because 200 million people who are living in a place, which was a British colony having people with good English communication skills.
Jokes are on Pte. Not for you.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## apa11

simaria_c said:


> If I go by way you have written and if your spoken English and reading skills are somewhat at similar level then I don't think you need visit PTE coaching center. However it's your personal call and depending on how you do in practice tests.
> 
> There is ample of material available online...example the E2 language videos and techniques are pretty well explained. With enough practice webinars
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


:

Hi Simaria,

Thanks for the reply. Currently, my target score is 65+ but I am just wondering that my vocabulary is not that strong enough also a lot of websites and youtube stress on grammar part, which you can say is my weak point. 

Apart from above also writing an essay is a section where you can say that I am struggling. Where I have to generate ideas and then elaborate it further?

Please shed some light on the above queries...?


----------



## simaria_c

apa11 said:


> :
> 
> Hi Simaria,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Currently, my target score is 65+ but I am just wondering that my vocabulary is not that strong enough also a lot of websites and youtube stress on grammar part, which you can say is my weak point.
> 
> Apart from above also writing an essay is a section where you can say that I am struggling. Where I have to generate ideas and then elaborate it further?
> 
> Please shed some light on the above queries...?


Well on essay there is video from E2 which does help. Most of the techniques are worth trying...

I was struggling on Retell and summarise in one sentence but again their videos and the technique they provide are helpful. 

What I did was after watching the videos i keep snapshot of the key technique they provide, then apply that during practice and with every attempt the confidence level goes up. 

If you are from India, you can buy discounted voucher for pte for about 9500/- where the actual test is about 11300/-. With this they provide 15 mock tests which helps a lot. Remember these are unscored tests ( they give an option to pay 500 and get scoring done but I never tried that) but you can see what the correct answers were and also on things like essays they provide possible solution (write up) 

Sorry just saw you are not in India. But you can check if the voucher is global or only for India. The benefit is 10-15 mock tests

The test is similar to real PTE and discount voucher helps saving on actual PTE tests. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Scores Updated for me, no email though:
*OLD:*
COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
L-75
R-77
S-48
W-85
ENABLING SCORE:
Grammar-82
Oral Fluency-48
Pronunciation-47
Spelling-80
Vocabulary-70
Written Disclosure-90

*Updated:*
COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
L-78
R-77
S-54
W-85
ENABLING SCORE:
Grammar-82
Oral Fluency-54
Pronunciation-55
Spelling-80
Vocabulary-70
Written Disclosure-90


----------



## kiasuvivek

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Scores Updated for me, no email though:
> *OLD:*
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-75
> R-77
> S-48
> W-85
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-82
> Oral Fluency-48
> Pronunciation-47
> Spelling-80
> Vocabulary-70
> Written Disclosure-90
> 
> *Updated:*
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-78
> R-77
> S-54
> W-85
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-82
> Oral Fluency-54
> Pronunciation-55
> Spelling-80
> Vocabulary-70
> Written Disclosure-90


May I know what date you had your test? Mine was 11th and the scores are still the same. 

Also is this new score representative of your exams? Or did you expected even more? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

kiasuvivek said:


> May I know what date you had your test? Mine was 11th and the scores are still the same.
> 
> Also is this new score representative of your exams? Or did you expected even more?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


10th of May, i felt I did best in speaking section but I haven't done well in mock speaking section as well. I was expecting 68+ in speaking. In Reading I was expecting less than this, Listening I was expecting around 75. Writing I was expecting around 80.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

simaria_c said:


> I had booked the 2nd slot few days back. Got 25th May. I was looking for earlier slot as from preparation perspective I know where I went wrong.
> 
> Reading - I couldnt attempt 4 question's due to wrong time management. I spent alot of time reading the first 2 questions and was double checking multiple times...could attempt only 12 out of 17 questions...
> 
> Writing - Spellings and Written discourse I need to work on...
> 
> fingers crossed for better scores else most probably will stay with what I have.



Ok thanks. I too luckily got an evening slot for 25th at Andheri.  . Are u appearing for immigration or study ?


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> Ok thanks. I too luckily got an evening slot for 25th at Andheri.  . Are u appearing for immigration or study ?


immigration

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Scores Updated for me, no email though:
> *OLD:*
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-75
> R-77
> S-48
> W-85
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-82
> Oral Fluency-48
> Pronunciation-47
> Spelling-80
> Vocabulary-70
> Written Disclosure-90
> 
> *Updated:*
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-78
> R-77
> S-54
> W-85
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-82
> Oral Fluency-54
> Pronunciation-55
> Spelling-80
> Vocabulary-70
> Written Disclosure-90


Hi all, i would like to tell again a strange thing. Uptill now i gave 3 attempts:
1st attempt-6 Sep 16: L=63, R=71, S=67, W=71,
Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =87 , Oral Fluency=65 , Pronounciation=75 , Spelling= 66, Vocabular=74 ,Written discourse=90,

2nd attempt-26 Apr 17: L=80, R=67, S=61, W=78,
Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =73 , Oral Fluency=59 , Pronounciation=64 , Spelling= 73, Vocabular=77 ,Written discourse=90,

3rd Attempt: 10 May 17. I got result within 24 hrs for 3rd result;
First result was shown as: L=55, R=58, S=37, W=67,
Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =77 , Oral Fluency=41 , Pronounciation=37 , Spelling= 49, Vocabular=66 ,Written discourse=90,
This result shattered my confidence that i can be that bad in speaking.
After 2 days i again schecked the result today and its changed. Still missed only listening by 65.

New result is:L=61, R=69, S=65, W=67,
Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =78 , Oral Fluency=61 , Pronounciation=63 , Spelling= 49, Vocabular=66 ,Written discourse=90,


----------



## chvarma80

Atif786 said:


> Hi all, i would like to tell again a strange thing. Uptill now i gave 3 attempts:
> 1st attempt-6 Sep 16: L=63, R=71, S=67, W=71,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =87 , Oral Fluency=65 , Pronounciation=75 , Spelling= 66, Vocabular=74 ,Written discourse=90,
> 
> 2nd attempt-26 Apr 17: L=80, R=67, S=61, W=78,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =73 , Oral Fluency=59 , Pronounciation=64 , Spelling= 73, Vocabular=77 ,Written discourse=90,
> 
> 3rd Attempt: 10 May 17. I got result within 24 hrs for 3rd result;
> First result was shown as: L=55, R=58, S=37, W=67,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =77 , Oral Fluency=41 , Pronounciation=37 , Spelling= 49, Vocabular=66 ,Written discourse=90,
> This result shattered my confidence that i can be that bad in speaking.
> After 2 days i again schecked the result today and its changed. Still missed only listening by 65.
> 
> New result is:L=61, R=69, S=65, W=67,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =78 , Oral Fluency=61 , Pronounciation=63 , Spelling= 49, Vocabular=66 ,Written discourse=90,


Too bad, I am in same boat, did very well in 1st attempt, but 11th may results are disaster.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

Atif786 said:


> Hi all, i would like to tell again a strange thing. Uptill now i gave 3 attempts:
> 1st attempt-6 Sep 16: L=63, R=71, S=67, W=71,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =87 , Oral Fluency=65 , Pronounciation=75 , Spelling= 66, Vocabular=74 ,Written discourse=90,
> 
> 2nd attempt-26 Apr 17: L=80, R=67, S=61, W=78,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =73 , Oral Fluency=59 , Pronounciation=64 , Spelling= 73, Vocabular=77 ,Written discourse=90,
> 
> 3rd Attempt: 10 May 17. I got result within 24 hrs for 3rd result;
> First result was shown as: L=55, R=58, S=37, W=67,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =77 , Oral Fluency=41 , Pronounciation=37 , Spelling= 49, Vocabular=66 ,Written discourse=90,
> This result shattered my confidence that i can be that bad in speaking.
> After 2 days i again schecked the result today and its changed. Still missed only listening by 65.
> 
> New result is:L=61, R=69, S=65, W=67,
> Coomunicative Skills: Grammer =78 , Oral Fluency=61 , Pronounciation=63 , Spelling= 49, Vocabular=66 ,Written discourse=90,


Is the 10th may results updated one? Saw posts of people updating the scores. Especially for those who took the test between 8th and 11th. The speaking score may increase in that case.


----------



## chvarma80

kiasuvivek said:


> Is the 10th may results updated one? Saw posts of people updating the scores. Especially for those who took the test between 8th and 11th. The speaking score may increase in that case.


It is increased score.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786

chvarma80 said:


> It is increased score.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Yes its increased score. I just browse the expat forum many people had the same issue. Thanks but looking at my score can you guys tell me my areas of improvement. I know i need a littile bit more concentration in listening but i feel my speaking is a bit my concern. I need 65 each do you guys prefer that i should go for coaching and buy E2 language online course?


----------



## chvarma80

Atif786 said:


> Yes its increased score. I just browse the expat forum many people had the same issue. Thanks but looking at my score can you guys tell me my areas of improvement. I know i need a littile bit more concentration in listening but i feel my speaking is a bit my concern. I need 65 each do you guys prefer that i should go for coaching and buy E2 language online course?


YouTube and tips from previous posts are enough for 65+

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Scores Updated for me, no email though:
> *OLD:*
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-75
> R-77
> S-48
> W-85
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-82
> Oral Fluency-48
> Pronunciation-47
> Spelling-80
> Vocabulary-70
> Written Disclosure-90
> 
> *Updated:*
> COMMUNICATIVE SKILLS:
> L-78
> R-77
> S-54
> W-85
> ENABLING SCORE:
> Grammar-82
> Oral Fluency-54
> Pronunciation-55
> Spelling-80
> Vocabulary-70
> Written Disclosure-90




Try Cambly to improve overall english skills with 1:1 tutoring, specially fluency and pronunciation.

PS: I am not marketing it. Just a help for people struggling with fluency and pronunciation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

mrit said:


> Try Cambly to improve overall english skills with 1:1 tutoring, specially fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> PS: I am not marketing it. Just a help for people struggling with fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but i am not bad in 1:1 speaking with a person. I got 8.0 in IELTS speaking. I will give it try though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Thanks but i am not bad in 1:1 speaking with a person. I got 8.0 in IELTS speaking. I will give it try though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Great score bro, then I suggest you to try E2Language. You may be only required to practice test taking skills and methods in speaking. E2language is very effective so far in learning skills and methods to attempt PTE exam through recorded and live webinars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

Scores increased. Didn't receive any email. 

Previous score 
Listening 84
Reading 65
Writing 89
Speaking 42
Overall 69

New score 
Listening 90
Reading 90
Writing 89
Speaking 90
Overall 90

Hope this remains final. I'm loving it. 😀😀

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

better repeat the exam. no point of wasting time in review as it takes longer time and you wont get refund of your money also


----------



## camcam

*Simmilar with my case*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 10th of May, i felt I did best in speaking section but I haven't done well in mock speaking section as well. I was expecting 68+ in speaking. In Reading I was expecting less than this, Listening I was expecting around 75. Writing I was expecting around 80.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I don't believe those are your real scores.
the same as you, I took on the 10th of May. but I have not received any email or any notification from Pearson until now. However, I have just found out there are some changes with my score from this morning, My speaking score rose 12, my reading score rose only 4 and there were no changes for listening. 
When speaking score increases, listening and reading score increase accordingly, because speaking score is closely related to listening score due to Re-tell lecture, Repeat sentence and Answer short question types. But, there is no change in my listening score, although reading score influenced by only Read aloud for speaking type rose 4. In addition to that, I found that many applicants received the notification emails and they experienced significantly increased scores in speaking, listening and reading. Overall, I doubt about reliability of all scores and even I have still not been notified of any email about these issues and the result until now. I think that is the right way that we should check our final score after receiving a notification email. and I just asked Pearson about this issue by email.
I am just telling, you should try asking Pearson and wait utill get answer from them like I have done.
Hopefully, we both get good luck.


----------



## camcam

*Simmilar with my case*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 10th of May, i felt I did best in speaking section but I haven't done well in mock speaking section as well. I was expecting 68+ in speaking. In Reading I was expecting less than this, Listening I was expecting around 75. Writing I was expecting around 80.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't believe those are your real scores.
the same as you, I took on the 10th of May. but I have not received any email or any notification from Pearson until now. However, I have just found out there are some changes with my score from this morning, My speaking score rose 12, my reading score rose only 4 and there were no changes for listening. 
When speaking score increases, listening and reading score increase accordingly, because speaking score is closely related to listening score due to Re-tell lecture, Repeat sentence and Answer short question types. But, there is no change in my listening score, although reading score influenced by only Read aloud for speaking type rose 4. In addition to that, I found that many applicants received the notification emails and they experienced significantly increased scores in speaking, listening and reading. Overall, I doubt about reliability of all scores and even I have still not been notified of any email about these issues and the result until now. I think that is the right way that we should check our final score after receiving a notification email. and I just asked Pearson about this issue by email.
I am just telling, you should try asking Pearson and wait utill get answer from them like I have done.
Hopefully, we both get good luck.


----------



## chvarma80

camcam said:


> I don't believe those are your real scores.
> the same as you, I took on the 10th of May. but I have not received any email or any notification from Pearson until now. However, I have just found out there are some changes with my score from this morning, My speaking score rose 12, my reading score rose only 4 and there were no changes for listening.
> When speaking score increases, listening and reading score increase accordingly, because speaking score is closely related to listening score due to Re-tell lecture, Repeat sentence and Answer short question types. But, there is no change in my listening score, although reading score influenced by only Read aloud for speaking type rose 4. In addition to that, I found that many applicants received the notification emails and they experienced significantly increased scores in speaking, listening and reading. Overall, I doubt about reliability of all scores and even I have still not been notified of any email about these issues and the result until now. I think that is the right way that we should check our final score after receiving a notification email. and I just asked Pearson about this issue by email.
> I am just telling, you should try asking Pearson and wait utill get answer from them like I have done.
> Hopefully, we both get good luck.


Do you think, they are going to update the scores again?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

camcam said:


> I don't believe those are your real scores.
> the same as you, I took on the 10th of May. but I have not received any email or any notification from Pearson until now. However, I have just found out there are some changes with my score from this morning, My speaking score rose 12, my reading score rose only 4 and there were no changes for listening.
> When speaking score increases, listening and reading score increase accordingly, because speaking score is closely related to listening score due to Re-tell lecture, Repeat sentence and Answer short question types. But, there is no change in my listening score, although reading score influenced by only Read aloud for speaking type rose 4. In addition to that, I found that many applicants received the notification emails and they experienced significantly increased scores in speaking, listening and reading. Overall, I doubt about reliability of all scores and even I have still not been notified of any email about these issues and the result until now. I think that is the right way that we should check our final score after receiving a notification email. and I just asked Pearson about this issue by email.
> I am just telling, you should try asking Pearson and wait utill get answer from them like I have done.
> Hopefully, we both get good luck.


Right now I feel like I need a miracle not luck. My speaking scores just keep on going down with attempt. After each exam I practice only speaking section and and it keeps on going down (feeling helpless). Could you share your score old and updated.
P.S are you from Korea? I also took took the exam on 10 May in Korea (Seoul)  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

Previous score : 
L : 54
R : 69
S : 42
W: 67

Grammar : 66
Oral fluency : 57
Pronunciation : 47
Spelling : 78
Vocabulary : 46
Written discourse : 80

Updated score : 

L : 57
R : 73
S : 65
W: 67

Grammar : 66
Oral fluency : 71
Pronunciation : 70
Spelling : 78
Vocabulary : 52
Written discourse : 80


Any tips on how to improve Listening score ??


----------



## kiasuvivek

hirushan said:


> Previous score :
> L : 54
> R : 69
> S : 42
> W: 67
> 
> Grammar : 66
> Oral fluency : 57
> Pronunciation : 47
> Spelling : 78
> Vocabulary : 46
> Written discourse : 80
> 
> Updated score :
> 
> L : 57
> R : 73
> S : 65
> W: 67
> 
> Grammar : 66
> Oral fluency : 71
> Pronunciation : 70
> Spelling : 78
> Vocabulary : 52
> Written discourse : 80
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to improve Listening score ??


Are the new results consistent with your previous attempts or mock text results? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

kiasuvivek said:


> Are the new results consistent with your previous attempts or mock text results?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I hope so .. They haven't confirmed yet ..


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

kiasuvivek said:


> Are the new results consistent with your previous attempts or mock text results?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Is your​ updated result consistent with mock or actual previous exams? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Is your​ updated result consistent with mock or actual previous exams?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Much much better actually. Never scored more than 70 for speaking in mock tests. This is my first attempt in pte and got Overall 90. That's why I'm a bit skeptical now and waiting for the email. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

kiasuvivek said:


> Much much better actually. Never scored more than 70 for speaking in mock tests. This is my first attempt in pte and got Overall 90. That's why I'm a bit skeptical now and waiting for the email.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Good for you man.  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca

Is it worth full to but monthly package of e2language for 79$ or should i go for $129 package i.e., unlimited package or is there any other online website which are better than e2languages?


----------



## Darvin

Hello All,

I have just completed PTE Scored Test A and got the following scores:-

Communicative Skills

Listening 69
Reading 56
Speaking 60
Writing 74

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

I have scheduled my PTE exam on May 25th and looking to score 79+ in each band.

For reading and speaking, I was not able to score 65+ 

May I know does anyone scored same as the above, got 79+ in actual exam? Also, any other suggestions/tips will be helpful.

TIA.


----------



## akash_futureca

an hour ago · #17967
Is it worth full to buy monthly package of e2language for 79$ or should i go for $129 package i.e., unlimited package or is there any other online website which are better than e2languages?



akash_futureca said:


> Is it worth full to but monthly package of e2language for 79$ or should i go for $129 package i.e., unlimited package or is there any other online website which are better than e2languages?


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

Hi All

does anyone has experience with B2 language curse , its useful to improve the PTE or YouTube is enough ?


----------



## mrit

akash_futureca said:


> an hour ago · #17967
> Is it worth full to buy monthly package of e2language for 79$ or should i go for $129 package i.e., unlimited package or is there any other online website which are better than e2languages?




I suggest to go for $129 and yes it is useful in achieving good score. 

Schedule 15 assessment first, get the study plan, study, and Don't forget to take 1:1 consultation before the exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy

*e2language is actually good*. didn't subscribe for their program as I had only 1 day to prepare between booking and appearing. However their content was really good. I can imagine the paid service will be excellent. 

My scores: L-90, R-90, S-90, W-87. Yes, this was my first attempt.


----------



## oz.productguy

akash_futureca said:


> an hour ago · #17967
> Is it worth full to buy monthly package of e2language for 79$ or should i go for $129 package i.e., unlimited package or is there any other online website which are better than e2languages?


Honestly, if you are serious you will need to invest in the learning options. I invested 24 hours watching videos and learning on you tube. Not because could not afford the above. but I just has 24 hours to prepare. 

So it's doable. You'll need to invest time. And depending on the areas where you need improvement, you need to do more practices. 

Practice test will help.


----------



## suriya8187

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum. I took PTE mock test yesterday and I got very low scores in speaking and reading, especially in pronunciation and OF. 

L/R/S/W - 61/49/51/63

Grammar83
Oral Fluency37
Pronunciation25
Spelling90
Vocabulary79
Written Discourse90

Previously I wrote IELTS general and got L-8, R 7.5, S-6.5, and W-6. many of my friends suggested to try PTE, I took PTE mock test after a couple of weeks preparations.
But it's very disappointing to see these scores. I know I could have done better in reading, but not sure of what I am doing wrong in speaking.

I am using speechnotes.co to convert my speech to text and manythings.org/lar English Sentences with Audio - Listen and Repeat[/url] to try out sentences daily. Not sure what else I have to do to increase my OF and pronunciations.

Appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## Darvin

Hello All,

I have just completed PTE Scored Test A and got the following scores:-

Communicative Skills

Listening 69
Reading 56
Speaking 60
Writing 74

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

I have scheduled my PTE exam on May 25th and looking to score 79+ in each band.

For reading and speaking, I was not able to score 65+ 

May I know does anyone scored same as the above, got 79+ in actual exam? Also, any other suggestions/tips will be helpful.

TIA.


----------



## venkat

Hi Friends,

If you good at English you can follow E2Language otherwise don't follow E2Language ( I am talking about average people in English).

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

venkat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> If you good at English you can follow E2Language otherwise don't follow E2Language ( I am talking about average people in English).
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat


Hi 

If my ielts score is 6 6 6 6 
your advice to follow B2 language to get 65 in PTE ?


----------



## mfaizan

How can i get PTE discount voucher?


----------



## apa11

mfaizan said:


> How can i get PTE discount voucher?



If you are in UAE, any idea is there any PTE test center in Sharjah? Last year Pearson website was showing but now I can not see on their website. Is there any reason they shut Sharjah test center?
:tea:


----------



## venkat

Before going to buy the E2 language please ask some other opinions also.

As of my knowledge E2 language only for who had good English not for average students because they can confuse easily (This is my own experience). Please take others suggestions also before purchasing the product.


----------



## Ange007

Hi Kiaduvivek

I'm new to the forum.. my wife was trying to get a higher score in pte exam.. she always get lower mark in speaking.. one of my friends suggested to cover the mic when speaking.. is this a good idea to increase pronounciation? My wife is lacking on this every time ended up getting a low score.. anyone please help.. thank you!



kiasuvivek said:


> Scores increased. Didn't receive any email.
> 
> Previous score
> Listening 84
> Reading 65
> Writing 89
> Speaking 42
> Overall 69
> 
> New score
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Writing 89
> Speaking 90
> Overall 90
> 
> Hope this remains final. I'm loving it. 😀😀
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Is the 8th to 11th May PTE-A technical glitch issue finally over ?

Have the Scores been finalized once and for all ?

Has anybody who appeared in this period got a confirmation email ?

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

newbienz said:


> Is the 8th to 11th May PTE-A technical glitch issue finally over ?
> 
> Have the Scores been finalized once and for all ?
> 
> Has anybody who appeared in this period got a confirmation email ?
> 
> Cheers


No email but I accepted it as final  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

newbienz said:


> Is the 8th to 11th May PTE-A technical glitch issue finally over ?
> 
> Have the Scores been finalized once and for all ?
> 
> Has anybody who appeared in this period got a confirmation email ?
> 
> Cheers


No confirmation mail, but scores were updated in websites. Some are satisfied and some or not.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

Ange007 said:


> Hi Kiaduvivek
> 
> I'm new to the forum.. my wife was trying to get a higher score in pte exam.. she always get lower mark in speaking.. one of my friends suggested to cover the mic when speaking.. is this a good idea to increase pronounciation? My wife is lacking on this every time ended up getting a low score.. anyone please help.. thank you!


I won't suggest covering up the mic. Just place it below your mouth. You can upload voice recording samples and experienced guys in this forum will help you out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

Listening scores not updated as expected


----------



## Guest

as far i know only two centers available in dubai. probably one available in abudhabi as well.



apa11 said:


> If you are in UAE, any idea is there any PTE test center in Sharjah? Last year Pearson website was showing but now I can not see on their website. Is there any reason they shut Sharjah test center?
> :tea:


----------



## soshainaus

hirushan said:


> Previous score :
> L : 54
> R : 69
> S : 42
> W: 67
> 
> Grammar : 66
> Oral fluency : 57
> Pronunciation : 47
> Spelling : 78
> Vocabulary : 46
> Written discourse : 80
> 
> Updated score :
> 
> L : 57
> R : 73
> S : 65
> W: 67
> 
> Grammar : 66
> Oral fluency : 71
> Pronunciation : 70
> Spelling : 78
> Vocabulary : 52
> Written discourse : 80
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to improve Listening score ??


Watch free youtube videos from Navjot Brar and E2Language.


----------



## soshainaus

Darvin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just completed PTE Scored Test A and got the following scores:-
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 69
> Reading 56
> Speaking 60
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 46
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I have scheduled my PTE exam on May 25th and looking to score 79+ in each band.
> 
> For reading and speaking, I was not able to score 65+
> 
> May I know does anyone scored same as the above, got 79+ in actual exam? Also, any other suggestions/tips will be helpful.
> 
> TIA.


Usually, people see improvements in real test compared to Mock test A, so you can expect better results. You still have 10 days, keep on practicing. Reading is the most difficult to master. My suggestion would be to keep on practicing PTE official books, McMillan and if possible PTE Advantage. PTE Advantage is the most difficult of these books. Even if you have finished all of these, you can try again the same material, especially for re-order.


----------



## soshainaus

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi All
> 
> does anyone has experience with B2 language curse , its useful to improve the PTE or YouTube is enough ?


I watched some of their free videos and found good. It depends a lot on your current English level and you are the best judge of that. Understand the format, practice a bit from the official book, which should give you an idea about where you stand. Decide after that. This is under the assumption that you have some time before you appear for the test.


----------



## soshainaus

oz.productguy said:


> *e2language is actually good*. didn't subscribe for their program as I had only 1 day to prepare between booking and appearing. However their content was really good. I can imagine the paid service will be excellent.
> 
> My scores: L-90, R-90, S-90, W-87. Yes, this was my first attempt.


Your English must be extremely superior that you got 90 in 1 day itself. There are many who have not achieved their desire scores even after multiple attempts. I also managed to get 90 in the first attempt but I prepared rigorously for about two months. You definitely should share your success tips.


----------



## Ange007

Thank you for that...

Any special reason that you prefer not to cover the mic? Please let me know..
One of her friends scored doing that way.. also wife got a soft voice so may be thats why she gets very low in pronounciation..

She has tried last 3 exams by placing under mouth but still couldn't score much..



kiasuvivek said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kiaduvivek
> 
> I'm new to the forum.. my wife was trying to get a higher score in pte exam.. she always get lower mark in speaking.. one of my friends suggested to cover the mic when speaking.. is this a good idea to increase pronounciation? My wife is lacking on this every time ended up getting a low score.. anyone please help.. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't suggest covering up the mic. Just place it below your mouth. You can upload voice recording samples and experienced guys in this forum will help you out.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## hirushan

Just now .. I got the confirmation letter


----------



## chvarma80

hirushan said:


> Just now .. I got the confirmation letter


Any changes in scores?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiasuvivek

Received email from Pearson's regarding the software error for exams between 8th and 11th. 
This email is in relation to your test on:*11 May 2017

Our technical team has now successfully resolved a scoring issue affecting some PTE Academic tests taken between 8th and 11th May. Your final score is now available online.

If your score was previously shared with an immigration authority, university or professional body, they will be able to access your score as usual through the Score Report Website.

You do not need to take any further action.

Thanks for your patience and we apologise for any inconvenience this delay has caused.

If you have already booked a subsequent test, or paid for a rescore based on the results of a test taken between Monday 8th and Thursday 11th May, you may be eligible for a refund. We will contact impacted test takers in relation to this next week.

Thanks,

The PTE Academic team


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bharat0389

newbienz said:


> Is the 8th to 11th May PTE-A technical glitch issue finally over ?
> 
> Have the Scores been finalized once and for all ?
> 
> Has anybody who appeared in this period got a confirmation email ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have just received my updated scores. 

Earlier I received Overall Score of 73 (W 85, R 89, L 82, S 59 ) which has now been revised to an Overall score of 82 ( W 85, R 89, L 85, S 81 ) . 
Required 79 in all 4, so got my desired scores.


----------



## kiasuvivek

Ange007 said:


> Thank you for that...
> 
> Any special reason that you prefer not to cover the mic? Please let me know..
> One of her friends scored doing that way.. also wife got a soft voice so may be thats why she gets very low in pronounciation..
> 
> She has tried last 3 exams by placing under mouth but still couldn't score much..


Covering mic will definitely muffle the voice making it inaudible. I'm not seeing how this is going to be an advantage. Have you tried this method on mock tests and seen any improvements? The system is obviously calibrated for 1000s of native speakers with various levels of voice frequencies. The high pitch low score is a myth I believe (explained in a video by Jay of E2language as well). 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nshrikanth

mfaizan said:


> How can i get PTE discount voucher?


Just google it, you'll get many websites offering discount vouchers.


----------



## nshrikanth

Bharat0389 said:


> Yes, I have just received my updated scores.
> 
> Earlier I received Overall Score of 73 (W 85, R 89, L 82, S 59 ) which has now been revised to an Overall score of 82 ( W 85, R 89, L 85, S 81 ) .
> Required 79 in all 4, so got my desired scores.


Congrats Bharat!


----------



## Bharat0389

nshrikanth said:


> Congrats Bharat!


Thank you Shrikanth


----------



## suriya8187

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I took PTE mock test yesterday and I got very low scores in speaking and reading, especially in pronunciation and OF. 

L/R/S/W - 61/49/51/63

Grammar83
Oral Fluency37
Pronunciation25
Spelling90
Vocabulary79
Written Discourse90

Previously I wrote IELTS general and got L-8, R 7.5, S-6.5, and W-6. many of my friends suggested to try PTE, I took PTE mock test after a couple of weeks preparations.
But it's very disappointing to see these scores. I know I could have done better in reading, but not sure of what I am doing wrong in speaking.

I am using speechnotes.co to convert my speech to text and manythings.org/lar English Sentences with Audio - Listen and Repeat[/url] to try out sentences daily. Not sure what else I have to do to increase my OF and pronunciations.

I'm looking to get 65+. Experts advice would be helpful.

Appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## soshainaus

Ange007 said:


> Thank you for that...
> 
> Any special reason that you prefer not to cover the mic? Please let me know..
> One of her friends scored doing that way.. also wife got a soft voice so may be thats why she gets very low in pronounciation..
> 
> She has tried last 3 exams by placing under mouth but still couldn't score much..


This is the first time I have heard of such an advice, covering the mic. Before you begin the test, you get to test your mic and headset. What I did was I recorded my voice a couple of times with slightly different mic positions and checked how did my voice sound. My voice was not very loud but it was quite audible and clear. I did not really bother too much after that and began my test.


----------



## soshainaus

suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I took PTE mock test yesterday and I got very low scores in speaking and reading, especially in pronunciation and OF.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 61/49/51/63
> 
> Grammar83
> Oral Fluency37
> Pronunciation25
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary79
> Written Discourse90
> 
> Previously I wrote IELTS general and got L-8, R 7.5, S-6.5, and W-6. many of my friends suggested to try PTE, I took PTE mock test after a couple of weeks preparations.
> But it's very disappointing to see these scores. I know I could have done better in reading, but not sure of what I am doing wrong in speaking.
> 
> I am using speechnotes.co to convert my speech to text and manythings.org/lar English Sentences with Audio - Listen and Repeat[/url] to try out sentences daily. Not sure what else I have to do to increase my OF and pronunciations.
> 
> I'm looking to get 65+. Experts advice would be helpful.
> 
> Appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks


You probably need to check your mic and headset. There could be some problem with them. You could also upload your audio samples to google drive and get feedback from members here.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I took PTE mock test yesterday and I got very low scores in speaking and reading, especially in pronunciation and OF.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 61/49/51/63
> 
> Grammar83
> Oral Fluency37
> Pronunciation25
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary79
> Written Discourse90
> 
> Previously I wrote IELTS general and got L-8, R 7.5, S-6.5, and W-6. many of my friends suggested to try PTE, I took PTE mock test after a couple of weeks preparations.
> But it's very disappointing to see these scores. I know I could have done better in reading, but not sure of what I am doing wrong in speaking.
> 
> I am using speechnotes.co to convert my speech to text and manythings.org/lar English Sentences with Audio - Listen and Repeat[/url] to try out sentences daily. Not sure what else I have to do to increase my OF and pronunciations.
> 
> I'm looking to get 65+. Experts advice would be helpful.
> 
> Appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks


It is very strange. Your writing score is very low compared to your enabling scores of written discourse, vocabulary, grammar, spelling. Did you write completely off topic?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uno_aussie

suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I took PTE mock test yesterday and I got very low scores in speaking and reading, especially in pronunciation and OF.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 61/49/51/63
> 
> Grammar83
> Oral Fluency37
> Pronunciation25
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary79
> Written Discourse90
> 
> Previously I wrote IELTS general and got L-8, R 7.5, S-6.5, and W-6. many of my friends suggested to try PTE, I took PTE mock test after a couple of weeks preparations.
> But it's very disappointing to see these scores. I know I could have done better in reading, but not sure of what I am doing wrong in speaking.
> 
> I am using speechnotes.co to convert my speech to text and manythings.org/lar English Sentences with Audio - Listen and Repeat[/url] to try out sentences daily. Not sure what else I have to do to increase my OF and pronunciations.
> 
> I'm looking to get 65+. Experts advice would be helpful.
> 
> Appreciate your help
> 
> Thanks


PTE is not for everyone. IF you are scoring well in IELTS, that exam pattern suits you better. I would suggest to prepare for IELTS instead.
If you still want to go ahead with PTE, try speaking so that a computer program will understand your speech. Its good that you are already using some online tool to check your pronunciation. Try with multiple tools on the web and see if you are able to consistently speak with the correct accent.
Good luck


----------



## suriya8187

Yeah. That looks strange to me as well. I don't think I've written off topic, but I have followed Steven Fernandes - essay template for both the essays. Would that be a reason?


----------



## suriya8187

uno_aussie said:


> PTE is not for everyone. IF you are scoring well in IELTS, that exam pattern suits you better. I would suggest to prepare for IELTS instead.
> If you still want to go ahead with PTE, try speaking so that a computer program will understand your speech. Its good that you are already using some online tool to check your pronunciation. Try with multiple tools on the web and see if you are able to consistently speak with the correct accent.
> Good luck


Thanks for your reply.
That's true, After moving to PTE-A, I felt IELTS general comparatively easily.. But I thought of giving it a try before going back to IELTS again. Also, converting my writing score from 6 to 7 in IELTS would also be a tedious task.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

suriya8187 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> That's true, After moving to PTE-A, I felt IELTS general comparatively easily.. But I thought of giving it a try before going back to IELTS again. Also, converting my writing score from 6 to 7 in IELTS would also be a tedious task.


Don't give up on PTE so soon. You should learn the way to answer questions of PTE and appear in the actual exam at least once. Most of the people do really well in the actual exam. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187

soshainaus said:


> You probably need to check your mic and headset. There could be some problem with them. You could also upload your audio samples to google drive and get feedback from members here.


Yes sure, I will upload my audio samples. When I played back my recording, I could hear fan noise as well. Could that be a reason?


----------



## ddrabadia

I did my PTE-A in march 2016 and stupidly ticked a box that resulted in my results being sent to DIAC. I have now applied for my 189 in MAY 2017. No CO has been assigned yet.

1. If my results were sent in 2016, how will my CO find my results?? is there a database or does PTE send a document version to DIAC. Just worried i may not get a direct grant coz the CO cannot verify my results. 

The customer service has been unhelpfull when i requested that another copy be sent to DIAC just to be sure. I even offered to loose the 5 remaining sends i have just so that DIAC gets it.
This is the downside to PTE. Reliance on an online system. Unlike IELTS that give a original certificate


----------



## rival50

ddrabadia said:


> I did my PTE-A in march 2016 and stupidly ticked a box that resulted in my results being sent to DIAC. I have now applied for my 189 in MAY 2017. No CO has been assigned yet.
> 
> 1. If my results were sent in 2016, how will my CO find my results?? is there a database or does PTE send a document version to DIAC. Just worried i may not get a direct grant coz the CO cannot verify my results.
> 
> The customer service has been unhelpfull when i requested that another copy be sent to DIAC just to be sure. I even offered to loose the 5 remaining sends i have just so that DIAC gets it.
> This is the downside to PTE. Reliance on an online system. Unlike IELTS that give a original certificate




Couldn't u download your PTE report in PDF and include it with all the documents u have lodged with your 189 application?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

ddrabadia said:


> I did my PTE-A in march 2016 and stupidly ticked a box that resulted in my results being sent to DIAC. I have now applied for my 189 in MAY 2017. No CO has been assigned yet.
> 
> 1. If my results were sent in 2016, how will my CO find my results?? is there a database or does PTE send a document version to DIAC. Just worried i may not get a direct grant coz the CO cannot verify my results.
> 
> The customer service has been unhelpfull when i requested that another copy be sent to DIAC just to be sure. I even offered to loose the 5 remaining sends i have just so that DIAC gets it.
> This is the downside to PTE. Reliance on an online system. Unlike IELTS that give a original certificate


There is a database. Think of it as a legal permission to access your report card.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Majed01

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> There is a database. Think of it as a legal permission to access your report card.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes its database , even though I believe they should consider his last attempt score


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Majed01 said:


> Yes its database , even though I believe they should consider his last attempt score


I haven't applied yet, so I am not sure but I think we have to mention the PTE certificate number (given on the right side of picture vertically written) in the form? They will check the one mentioned in the form, my logical guess 😀

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I haven't applied yet, so I am not sure but I think we have to mention the PTE certificate number (given on the right side of picture vertically written) in the form? They will check the one mentioned in the form, my logical guess 😀
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You have to give the PTEA reference number and the score in the EOI itself
I think it will be picked up from there directly and you cannot edit it

Cheers


----------



## 1474130

Hi all,

Just want to say thanks to all whom have shared their invaluable knowledge and experience! After receiving my latest IELTS result, I have been very demotivated because I have yet to achieve my target of all 8+ despite taking the test for 5-6 times. My writing and speaking scores have been hovering between 7 and 8 but never hitting 8 at the same time. Fortunately, I stumbled upon this thread a few days ago and have been a silent lurker since. The perseverance shown by everyone here has been inspiring and it has reignited my drive to continue pursuing the Australian dream!


----------



## soshainaus

uno_aussie said:


> PTE is not for everyone. IF you are scoring well in IELTS, that exam pattern suits you better. I would suggest to prepare for IELTS instead.
> If you still want to go ahead with PTE, try speaking so that a computer program will understand your speech. Its good that you are already using some online tool to check your pronunciation. Try with multiple tools on the web and see if you are able to consistently speak with the correct accent.
> Good luck


I have appeared for both IELTS and PTE. I did reasonably well in IELTS but did not get 8 in each module (though got 9 in two of them and 7 in others). In PTE, I scored 90. Both the exams were my first attempts. From my experience, I can say that although the PTE format is bit difficult to comprehend initially and time management is a big challenge but with enough practice you can do really achieve the desired scores. On the other hand, in IELTS, it is extremely difficult to score 8+ in each module, especially in writing and speaking. I believe the reason is the human factor in terms of evaluation. There is a certain degree of subjectivity in that, while in PTE, if you put in the right content, computer is definitely score you better.
So do not get disheartened and follow the tips and material shared in this thread (search for posts by zaback21), follow the official books, and use google and youtube and you will succeed.


----------



## soshainaus

suriya8187 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> That's true, After moving to PTE-A, I felt IELTS general comparatively easily.. But I thought of giving it a try before going back to IELTS again. Also, converting my writing score from 6 to 7 in IELTS would also be a tedious task.


That's true, going from 7 to 7.5 or 8 in writing and speaking in IELTS is not that easy, it is extremely difficult. Try PTE. You will have better chance to score 79+ in each module.


----------



## soshainaus

lynna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to say thanks to all whom have shared their invaluable knowledge and experience! After receiving my latest IELTS result, I have been very demotivated because I have yet to achieve my target of all 8+ despite taking the test for 5-6 times. My writing and speaking scores have been hovering between 7 and 8 but never hitting 8 at the same time. Fortunately, I stumbled upon this thread a few days ago and have been a silent lurker since. The perseverance shown by everyone here has been inspiring and it has reignited my drive to continue pursuing the Australian dream!


You can definitely do better in PTE but you will need some dedication and practice.


----------



## soshainaus

suriya8187 said:


> Yes sure, I will upload my audio samples. When I played back my recording, I could hear fan noise as well. Could that be a reason?


It could be. By the way, the headsets and software used in PTE test centers is supposed to be much more sophisticated than our laptops on mobiles. So the background noises will not be caught by them and most of the times people have scored better in actual test than the mock tests.


----------



## soshainaus

ddrabadia said:


> I did my PTE-A in march 2016 and stupidly ticked a box that resulted in my results being sent to DIAC. I have now applied for my 189 in MAY 2017. No CO has been assigned yet.
> 
> 1. If my results were sent in 2016, how will my CO find my results?? is there a database or does PTE send a document version to DIAC. Just worried i may not get a direct grant coz the CO cannot verify my results.
> 
> The customer service has been unhelpfull when i requested that another copy be sent to DIAC just to be sure. I even offered to loose the 5 remaining sends i have just so that DIAC gets it.
> This is the downside to PTE. Reliance on an online system. Unlike IELTS that give a original certificate


Your PTE reference number in the submitted EOI will be used by the department to check on PTE scores website. That site is available to them once they login in with their user credentials. I do not think there is anything to worry if you have mentioned the correct reference number.


----------



## 1474130

soshainaus said:


> lynna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to say thanks to all whom have shared their invaluable knowledge and experience! After receiving my latest IELTS result, I have been very demotivated because I have yet to achieve my target of all 8+ despite taking the test for 5-6 times. My writing and speaking scores have been hovering between 7 and 8 but never hitting 8 at the same time. Fortunately, I stumbled upon this thread a few days ago and have been a silent lurker since. The perseverance shown by everyone here has been inspiring and it has reignited my drive to continue pursuing the Australian dream!
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely do better in PTE but you will need some dedication and practice.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## akil_sp

Hi,

I have applied 2 different EOIs for 189 with 65pts and 190[NSW] with 70pts. I didn't apply EOI for 190[VIC]. Can I apply to 190[VIC] for software engineer-261313?

Thanks


----------



## NB

akil_sp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 2 different EOIs for 189 with 65pts and 190[NSW] with 70pts. I didn't apply EOI for 190[VIC]. Can I apply to 190[VIC] for software engineer-261313?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply in the skill select site for vic 190 under 261313

But you can't apply directly to VIC website as all ICT applications are closed till 30th June 2017

Cheers


----------



## Majed01

Folks , today was my 1st exam in PTE , need your clarification for the result , do I need to care only about the communication skills result ?

what about enabling skill dose it really matter in the EOI


----------



## bergkamp17

lynna said:


> Thank you for the encouragement!


I would like to share what some of my friends have gone though

Most of my friends have difficulty getting 4 7s in ielts but managed to obtain 4 79s in pte (ielts 8 equivalent) after a few tries. They said they can see their scores improve after going through several pte practice tests but their score will not improve in ielts no matter how much they tried. 

Another bad thing about ielts is that speaking examiner may ask you something which you have no knowledge about and are not interested. The writing task 2 question is also very unpredictable.


----------



## hannahng21

Hi all,

Does anyone know which institutions providing reliable PTE preparation course in Melb and Adelaide?

Cheers!


----------



## coolvirk

*Help in speaking and reading*

Hello! i have taken test two times.
my score in speaking module in first and second attempts are



speaking 56 60

oral fluency 68 58
pronun 39 45
i dont know what to do. where i am lacking.. anyone can give me tips to get 65+ in speaking.


----------



## mahipal

How to practice PTE exam. I mean any online tests which tells our score other than PTE Gold kit tests ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Majed01 said:


> Folks , today was my 1st exam in PTE , need your clarification for the result , do I need to care only about the communication skills result ?
> 
> what about enabling skill dose it really matter in the EOI


in eoi - LRSW score matters, nothing else


----------



## Balthiru

only R,L,S,W are consider for EOI......


----------



## Balthiru

*Finally Cleared *

Finally i cleared PTE exam with 65 in all section after 3 unsuccessful attempts. I really thankful to all the people in the expat forum who gave lots of tips and advices.....

Will share all my experiece about the exam in my next post.......


----------



## apa11

Hi,

Does anyone has got an idea about the PTE Academic essay section? I have some of the essay templates but confused that should I follow these templates or not limit myself with these pre-defined templates. Guys, I am struggling in essay section, please help me out.


----------



## NB

Balthiru said:


> Finally i cleared PTE exam with 65 in all section after 3 unsuccessful attempts. I really thankful to all the people in the expat forum who gave lots of tips and advices.....
> 
> Will share all my experiece about the exam in my next post.......


Congratulations 

But 65 score will not take you very far in the points tally
You should aim to get 79 score for a real good chance at getting an EOI


----------



## maraikayer

apa11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone has got an idea about the PTE Academic essay section? I have some of the essay templates but confused that should I follow these templates or not limit myself with these pre-defined templates. Guys, I am struggling in essay section, please help me out.


I am no expert in giving advice on writing but the template I used for essay is as follows and it helped me achieve my desired score.

So, basically I wrote 4 paragraphs no matter what the topic was.

Template:

1.Introduction - something about the topic + others opinion + your opinion.

2. First body - there are ... in favour of my opinion (filler) + one idea supporting your view and example supporting your idea.

3. Second body - same as first body but with different idea and example. 

4. Conclusion - restate your intro/view in a different manner. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

apa11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone has got an idea about the PTE Academic essay section? I have some of the essay templates but confused that should I follow these templates or not limit myself with these pre-defined templates. Guys, I am struggling in essay section, please help me out.


There are a few benefits of the template. 

First, it provides a well-defined structure allowing you to organize your content. In addition, it can provide you about 50-60 or even more words readily available to be written, which means you need to worry about 200 odd words only for meeting the word count requirement. The biggest benefit is that about time management, one can write the essay in about 15-17 minutes after enough practice.

But you need to be careful about the kind of template to be used. It should consist of some sophisticated high level English words. Also, you need to know how to use it appropriately. You cannot simply try to put everything in one format. You probably need to have a backup plan, in case the template is not suitable for the question asked. 

You mentioned you have some templates. Why do you not write a few essays in your own words using those templates and upload to some sharable place for others to review and provide feedback.


----------



## akil_sp

newbienz said:


> You can apply in the skill select site for vic 190 under 261313
> 
> But you can't apply directly to VIC website as all ICT applications are closed till 30th June 2017
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## apa11

Guys,

Just a quick question? I have positive assessment for the Computer system & Networks in last July 2016. 

1: I am now preparing for the PTE, & will appear for the actual exam in a couple of month time. Please suggest do I still have a time after passing PTE, which you can say only about 10 months left to expire the ACS report.

2: Also at the time my work experience was considered only 29 months which is less than 3 years by ACS body. Now it's more than 3 years. Can I claim 5 points for the work experience while lodging a file for the EOI, remember ACS only consider less than 3 years but now its more than 3 years after ACS result. Confused? 

Please explain the above 2 points in detail.


----------



## Balthiru

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> But 65 score will not take you very far in the points tally
> You should aim to get 79 score for a real good chance at getting an EOI



Yes... You are correct but it took 6 months for me to get 65+ in all sections.....


----------



## amazing234

soshainaus said:


> I think you must have taken your test by now (you had mentioned tomorrow morning). Unfortunately you could not have done much within a day. Go through messages in this thread to know about tips and practice materials. Search for messages from zaback21.


Yes, thanks. I took the actual exam on 10th. My score is:
*L*-74 *R*-71 *S*-56 *W*-82

*Enabling Skills* 
Grammar -78
Oral fluency -51
Pronunciation -40
Spelling -79
Vocabulary -78
Written Discourse-90

My speaking score is poor. From my experience in the practice test and in the real exam, I realized that when speaking to a computer, I tend to speak too fast and this is affecting my pronunciation score, cause when I speak fast, I don't pronounce my words properly. During the test I also found myself repeating my words.

I'm yet to schedule another test cause I'm trying to practice as much as possible, but I'm still making the same mistakes in Speaking. Please are there any tips on how to overcome these issues (speaking too fast & repeating words)? Thanks


----------



## amazing234

amazing234 said:


> Hello house,
> 
> I've been practicing for PTE A for some days now. I took the scored test today and here is my result. My scores are low, especially the speaking. Please what can I do to improve my score. My exam is next tomorrow morning and need to score 79 overall.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 62
> Reading 62
> Speaking 43
> Writing 74
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 26
> Pronunciation 25
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 90


I took the actual exam on 10th. My score is:
*L*-74 *R*-71 *S*-56 *W*-82

*Enabling Skills* 
Grammar -78
Oral fluency -51
Pronunciation -40
Spelling -79
Vocabulary -78
Written Discourse-90

My speaking score is poor. From my experience in the practice test and in the real exam, I realized that when speaking to a computer, I tend to speak too fast and this is affecting my pronunciation score, cause when I speak fast, I don't pronounce my words properly. During the test I also found myself repeating my words.

I'm yet to schedule another test cause I'm trying to practice as much as possible, but I'm still making the same mistakes in Speaking. Please are there any tips on how to overcome these issues (speaking too fast & repeating words)? Thanks


----------



## Meavin2011

Is there any change in the Format or Structure or Complexity of PTE exam in the recent months?

Can someone who has given PTE exam recently confirm? Also in the real test, the complexity level is higher or same or lower as compared to the material we see on Internet?

Please advise any good reference test material available online that can provide really good practice before the exam.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Meavin2011 said:


> Is there any change in the Format or Structure or Complexity of PTE exam in the recent months?
> 
> Can someone who has given PTE exam recently confirm? Also in the real test, the complexity level is higher or same or lower as compared to the material we see on Internet?
> 
> Please advise any good reference test material available online that can provide really good practice before the exam.


Real exams are easier than the mock exam. Took exam on May 10 and scored higher in all but speaking module(it's a problem related to me, you could score well). I don't believe there was any change in the recent months, people are still scoring 90 each.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen1224

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Real exams are easier than the mock exam. Took exam on May 10 and scored higher in all but speaking module(it's a problem related to me, you could score well). I don't believe there was any change in the recent months, people are still scoring 90 each.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah I second you bro... I felt mock tests are little bit hard when compared to real ones.


----------



## soshainaus

amazing234 said:


> I took the actual exam on 10th. My score is:
> *L*-74 *R*-71 *S*-56 *W*-82
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar -78
> Oral fluency -51
> Pronunciation -40
> Spelling -79
> Vocabulary -78
> Written Discourse-90
> 
> My speaking score is poor. From my experience in the practice test and in the real exam, I realized that when speaking to a computer, I tend to speak too fast and this is affecting my pronunciation score, cause when I speak fast, I don't pronounce my words properly. During the test I also found myself repeating my words.
> 
> I'm yet to schedule another test cause I'm trying to practice as much as possible, but I'm still making the same mistakes in Speaking. Please are there any tips on how to overcome these issues (speaking too fast & repeating words)? Thanks


Read aloud - use intonation, which means high tone at the beginning of the sentence, low tone towards the end of the sentence. Pause at appropriate places, especially at the punctuation marks. Chunk and pause, which means read a phrase together (chunk) and then pause before beginning the next phrase.
Describe Image and Retell lecture - already many tips are available in this thread, please check posts from zaback21, nishish.
Repeat Sentence - Try to use same tone as the speaker's. Again use chunking i.e. say words forming a phrase together. It would be easy to remember also. Check E2language video on this, very nice video.

General - consult online dictionaries like Cambridge Dictionary | Free English Dictionary, Translations and Thesaurus for words whose pronunciation you are not sure of. They have 'audio' icon for each word to listen to British as well as American pronunciation of the word.

See the attached document, which contains tips from official guide. These are very good with examples.


----------



## chint

simaria_c said:


> I had booked the 2nd slot few days back. Got 25th May. I was looking for earlier slot as from preparation perspective I know where I went wrong.
> 
> Reading - I couldnt attempt 4 question's due to wrong time management. I spent alot of time reading the first 2 questions and was double checking multiple times...could attempt only 12 out of 17 questions...
> 
> Writing - Spellings and Written discourse I need to work on...
> 
> fingers crossed for better scores else most probably will stay with what I have.


------------------------------------------------------
Hi buddy, how much time exactly you were given for reading section to attempt 17 questions ?


----------



## Wingmaker

Hello,

My IETLS scores are as below:
Speaking - 6.5
Listening - 7.5
Reading - 8
Writing - 7.5

What are the chances that I can score above 65 for all the components in PTE-A? 

I'm a bit nervous for speaking component as I myself am not a good speaker. Tests like re-tell lecture and describe image are most worrying.


----------



## soshainaus

Wingmaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> My IETLS scores are as below:
> Speaking - 6.5
> Listening - 7.5
> Reading - 8
> Writing - 7.5
> 
> What are the chances that I can score above 65 for all the components in PTE-A?
> 
> I'm a bit nervous for speaking component as I myself am not a good speaker. Tests like re-tell lecture and describe image are most worrying.


With practice, you can score 65+ easily. Follow the tips in this thread. Search from messages from zaback21, nishish, soshainaus.


----------



## NOMADINAU

My Ielts score is L8\R8\S7\W6.5
MY PTE scores are L69\R60\S49\W73 ES G65\O56\P46\S66\V76\WD56
L70\R72\S58\W75 ES G65\O58\P45\S22\V90\WD77
I need to get 20 points, please advise whether I should go back to IELTS or for some course for PTE
I have been following this thread and trying to improve but results are not as expected.


----------



## soshainaus

NOMADINAU said:


> My Ielts score is L8\R8\S7\W6.5
> MY PTE scores are L69\R60\S49\W73 ES G65\O56\P46\S66\V76\WD56
> L70\R72\S58\W75 ES G65\O58\P45\S22\V90\WD77
> I need to get 20 points, please advise whether I should go back to IELTS or for some course for PTE
> I have been following this thread and trying to improve but results are not as expected.


You stand a better chance to score 79+ in PTE compared to 8+ in IELTS. Continue with PTE. Share your speaking samples to give feedback.


----------



## Darvin

Hello All,

I am going to take the test on May 25th. May I know, If we complete the describe image in 30 or 35 sec can I press next or wait for it to complete?

I saw some posts saying that we should click on 'Next' once we finish talking, Otherwise the software records the rest of the background sounds or it will assume no response.

TIA


----------



## soshainaus

Darvin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to take the test on May 25th. May I know, If we complete the describe image in 30 or 35 sec can I press next or wait for it to complete?
> 
> I saw some posts saying that we should click on 'Next' once we finish talking, Otherwise the software records the rest of the background sounds or it will assume no response.
> 
> TIA


I think it should not matte. After 3 seconds of silence it automatically stops recording and moves you to the next question. If you feel like it is not happening (mean its not stopping even after 3 seconds has passed) you can press next. That's what I did in my test. I don't think you need to worry much about this aspect.


----------



## apa11

Hello,

Just a quick question? I have a positive assessment for the Computer system & Networks in last July 2016. 

1: I am now preparing for the PTE, & will appear for the actual exam in a couple of month time. Please suggest do I still have a time after passing PTE, which you can say only about 10 months left to expire the ACS report.

2: Also at the time my work experience was considered only 29 months which is less than 3 years by ACS body. Now it's more than 3 years. Can I claim 5 points for the work experience while lodging a file for the EOI, remember ACS only consider less than 3 years but now its more than 3 years after ACS result. Confused? 

3: From October 2016 to April 2017, my contract ended. Can I simply show the experience letter to get 5 points?

Please explain the above 2 points in detail.


----------



## NB

apa11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a quick question? I have a positive assessment for the Computer system & Networks in last July 2016.
> 
> 1: I am now preparing for the PTE, & will appear for the actual exam in a couple of month time. Please suggest do I still have a time after passing PTE, which you can say only about 10 months left to expire the ACS report.
> 
> 2: Also at the time my work experience was considered only 29 months which is less than 3 years by ACS body. Now it's more than 3 years. Can I claim 5 points for the work experience while lodging a file for the EOI, remember ACS only consider less than 3 years but now its more than 3 years after ACS result. Confused?
> 
> 3: From October 2016 to April 2017, my contract ended. Can I simply show the experience letter to get 5 points?
> 
> Please explain the above 2 points in detail.


You are not presenting the facts clearly

After July 2016 when the ACS assessment was done, till what date did you continue to do the same job in the same company and same designation as shown in the last entry in ACS application ?

Cheers


----------



## apa11

newbienz said:


> You are not presenting the facts clearly
> 
> After July 2016 when the ACS assessment was done, till what date did you continue to do the same job in the same company and same designation as shown in the last entry in ACS application ?
> 
> Cheers


Newbienz sorry about the confusion. No, after August 2016 I managed to get another role in the different company but my designation was still related to my profession like "Network Administrator".


----------



## NB

apa11 said:


> Newbienz sorry about the confusion. No, after August 2016 I managed to get another role in the different company but my designation was still related to my profession like "Network Administrator".


As you have changed jobs, there is no point in taking a risk and it is better to get a fresh assessment done from ACS adding the August 2016 job period.
Link your earlier application to this fresh application so the assessor will be able to give you a faster decision as most of your old documents would have already been verified 

You have time on your hand so get it done ASAP

Cheers


----------



## devang2016

There have been talks that after PTE system upgrade early this month, PTE exam has become more stringent with assessment OR there are more difficult questions to deal.

Any experience of latest PTE exam post upgrade please do share.


----------



## mfaizan

Yes it has been more difficult now specially speaking part.


----------



## Panda112

I'd say don't wait, press next immediately. Keep you hands near your mouse while you speak.

When I gave my test, I waited for it to go off after 3 secs in the first read aloud task. It didn't. I Realized the noise on the room and other's speech was being recorded.

So, if you don't click next immediately, even the last three seconds of recording will have someone else's voice and there'll be many issues related to that like out of context speech, incomplete sentence at the end, differing fluency, maybe the other person was speaking bad........



Darvin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to take the test on May 25th. May I know, If we complete the describe image in 30 or 35 sec can I press next or wait for it to complete?
> 
> I saw some posts saying that we should click on 'Next' once we finish talking, Otherwise the software records the rest of the background sounds or it will assume no response.
> 
> TIA


----------



## Atif786

PTE webiste applicant account interface updated. Now one cant see the status of his result before the final result. Before we could see. I gave test on wednesday, status changed to on hold. Now one cant even see that hold is finished or not. Status no more avaialble. Still waiting for result. Hopefully will come before tuesday.


----------



## rubel320

*Hi*



mfaizan said:


> Yes it has been more difficult now specially speaking part.


I completely concur with you

I have given PTE this 17 May and got 54 in speaking while pretty much clear 65 in other modules.

I got 54 and 58 in Test A and B.

I have talked 30-35 sec in describe image and retell and click next after i finish in each section.

IN real test, every time i click "Next" a popup window appears with YES and NO option, ridiculous system.

Im not sure how to improve my speaking

My sample, isint enough to get 65+
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ZSopR6r6A3SmU2MHFWbHltU3c


----------



## rubel320

devang2016 said:


> There have been talks that after PTE system upgrade early this month, PTE exam has become more stringent with assessment OR there are more difficult questions to deal.
> 
> Any experience of latest PTE exam post upgrade please do share.



I completely concur with you

I have given PTE this 17 May and got 54 in speaking while pretty much clear 65 in other modules.

I got 54 and 58 in Test A and B.

In reading i got 19 questions with 41 min, listening was bit harder than test B

I have talked 30-35 sec in describe image and retell and click next after i finish in each section.

IN real test, every time i click "Next" a popup window appears with YES and NO option, ridiculous system.

Im not sure how to improve my speaking

My sample, isint enough to get 65+
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ZSopR6r6A3SmU2MHFWbHltU3c


----------



## chvarma80

mfaizan said:


> Yes it has been more difficult now specially speaking part.


What is difficult in speaking part, which you have faced?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdhim23

*How to evaluate mock exam results*

Hi,

I have got some mock exam for PTE preparation. I need the help in evaluation. There are some section where voice recognization software evaluates our recording. But for the Reading section, I am looking to evaluate my result on the score 9. How can I do that? we have re-order paragraphs, fill in the blanks etc.

Thanks,


----------



## naveen1224

rubel320 said:


> I completely concur with you
> 
> I have given PTE this 17 May and got 54 in speaking while pretty much clear 65 in other modules.
> 
> I got 54 and 58 in Test A and B.
> 
> I have talked 30-35 sec in describe image and retell and click next after i finish in each section.
> 
> IN real test, every time i click "Next" a popup window appears with YES and NO option, ridiculous system.
> 
> Im not sure how to improve my speaking
> 
> My sample, isint enough to get 65+
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ZSopR6r6A3SmU2MHFWbHltU3c


Hi Rubel,

You try to speak till 37-38 secs. 35 seconds isn't enough in describe image. Try to prepare a draft for each of the speaking section and practice. You will definitely crack. This trick will definitely help you score 65+ in speaking. What ever you speak be confident and crystal clear with out stopping, even if you speak wrong sentences.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

*Essay Writing Template*

Hi. I used an essay writing template during my 1st attempt that I found on youtube. The writing template in the video was for the essay in which we have to take one side of the argument and share our opinion. Luckily I got the same type of essay and by using the template scored 66 in writing and 90 in written discourse. But, I've some doubts that if I encounter some other type of essay in which I have to explain advantages & disadvantages or explain any topic with examples, then can I use the same template as well. I've mentioned the link below from where I found the template for your review. Thanks.


----------



## apa11

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I used an essay writing template during my 1st attempt that I found on youtube. The writing template in the video was for the essay in which we have to take one side of the argument and share our opinion. Luckily I got the same type of essay and by using the template scored 66 in writing and 90 in written discourse. But, I've some doubts that if I encounter some other type of essay in which I have to explain advantages & disadvantages or explain any topic with examples, then can I use the same template as well. I've mentioned the link below from where I found the template for your review. Thanks.
> 
> PTE WRITING Video2 - YouTube


Hi farrukh,

Are you still in Dubai. Yes, there are some essay templates as you mentioned for advantages & disadvantages. I will also visit Dubai after Eid for PTE Academic. 
Please get in touch I can provide a couple of templates which could be helpful. Send me private message?


----------



## sharadnv

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I used an essay writing template during my 1st attempt that I found on youtube. The writing template in the video was for the essay in which we have to take one side of the argument and share our opinion. Luckily I got the same type of essay and by using the template scored 66 in writing and 90 in written discourse. But, I've some doubts that if I encounter some other type of essay in which I have to explain advantages & disadvantages or explain any topic with examples, then can I use the same template as well. I've mentioned the link below from where I found the template for your review. Thanks.
> 
> PTE WRITING Video2 - YouTube


Hi,
I have used the above template in my essays.
Gave PTE twice and had used the same template or modified it little bit as per need.
Have scored 79 (1st attempt) and 90 (2nd time)


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

mfaizan said:


> Yes it has been more difficult now specially speaking part.


Why do you think there is any change? Any news?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uno_aussie

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I used an essay writing template during my 1st attempt that I found on youtube. The writing template in the video was for the essay in which we have to take one side of the argument and share our opinion. Luckily I got the same type of essay and by using the template scored 66 in writing and 90 in written discourse. But, I've some doubts that if I encounter some other type of essay in which I have to explain advantages & disadvantages or explain any topic with examples, then can I use the same template as well. I've mentioned the link below from where I found the template for your review. Thanks.
> 
> PTE WRITING Video2 - YouTube


Every Essay can be categorised into a particular type. The template you shared may work for argumentative essays but may not work for say Opinion type or Advantages- Disadvantages type.
What I did was, that after going through a number of essays, I categorised them and made a template for each category. In that ways its easy for any essay..


----------



## farrukh.rashid

uno_aussie said:


> Every Essay can be categorised into a particular type. The template you shared may work for argumentative essays but may not work for say Opinion type or Advantages- Disadvantages type.
> What I did was, that after going through a number of essays, I categorised them and made a template for each category. In that ways its easy for any essay..


It would be highly appreciated if you can you share the templates.


----------



## mahipal

Guys, Can anyone please tell me how to practice PTE ? Scored practice tests from PTE are repeating same questions, so that's waste of buying again. Is there any other way of testing ourselves with score report just like PTE scored test ?

Any one's help appreciated.
thanks


----------



## NB

mahipal said:


> Guys, Can anyone please tell me how to practice PTE ? Scored practice tests from PTE are repeating same questions, so that's waste of buying again. Is there any other way of testing ourselves with score report just like PTE scored test ?
> 
> Any one's help appreciated.
> thanks


Did you think of E2 language subscription?

Cheers


----------



## JHubble

sharadnv said:


> Hi,
> I have used the above template in my essays.
> Gave PTE twice and had used the same template or modified it little bit as per need.
> Have scored 79 (1st attempt) and 90 (2nd time)


Is this the only template you used? What about other essay types such as Advantages/Disadavntages and Problem-Solution essays. Do you have templates for them as well?


----------



## Majed01

Hi folks , I have attempt to PTE exam without any preparation and all my results was in 50 range .

In addition to the material I have do you recommend me to get ptepractice mock test or subscribe with E2 language . 


Your feedback is highly needed


----------



## mahipal

*PTE preparation*



newbienz said:


> Did you think of E2 language subscription?
> 
> Cheers



Hi Thanks for your quick reply.

I have seen E2 Language site. But that is just preparation site right ? Does it have exams like pte scored tests ?. Do you think that is better than these gold kit etc tests ?

I am trying for speaking to cross 65. In practice exams I am getting around 54 to 57.


----------



## Majed01

mahipal said:


> Hi Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> I have seen E2 Language site. But that is just preparation site right ? Does it have exams like pte scored tests ?. Do you think that is better than these gold kit etc tests ?
> 
> I am trying for speaking to cross 65. In practice exams I am getting around 54 to 57.


 I asked the same question


----------



## mahipal

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thank you very much for all the tips of you guys




Hi,

Can you please tips on PTE speaking. I suffering with speaking section. I could not score greater than 50.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abaryac001

Hello Folks,
I have got Overall 65 in PTE - A, And eligible to apply for 189. Can you please suggest that i can go ahead with the 189 VISA application or i should retake the exam.


----------



## NB

abaryac001 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I have got Overall 65 in PTE - A, And eligible to apply for 189. Can you please suggest that i can go ahead with the 189 VISA application or i should retake the exam.


You have to write your complete points table to get an advice

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

abaryac001 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I have got Overall 65 in PTE - A, And eligible to apply for 189. Can you please suggest that i can go ahead with the 189 VISA application or i should retake the exam.


You need to have 65 in each module to claim 10 points.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## apa11

abaryac001 said:


> Hello Folks,
> I have got Overall 65 in PTE - A, And eligible to apply for 189. Can you please suggest that i can go ahead with the 189 VISA application or i should retake the exam.


I would say if it's less than 65 in any of the four module than yes, you have to retake the test but if it's 65 in all 4 than go ahead with 189/190 visa application. Overall 65 does not mean that you got 7 band which is the minimum requirements for the English language for non-native countries.


----------



## soshainaus

uno_aussie said:


> Every Essay can be categorised into a particular type. The template you shared may work for argumentative essays but may not work for say Opinion type or Advantages- Disadvantages type.
> What I did was, that after going through a number of essays, I categorised them and made a template for each category. In that ways its easy for any essay..


I also followed a similar template. I could tweak it for all kinds of essays, even for opinion, advantages/disadvantages. Basically my thought process was that any topic can be turned into a discussion (even if it is not explicitly called the same) and there will be opinions in favor and against that topic statement. As soon as you are able to figure that out, this template can be used.

For example, for this topic - "Education is the biggest barrier in my learning – Einstein. What do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying that?".
I converted it into a discussion with 'education' on one side and 'learning' on the other side, and used the same template.

I believe a majority (80%) of the repeated essay topics can be converted into this form and worked out with this template. For rest, you still can use some of the elements of this template and tweak it, for example Body 1 paragraph could list 1 point with an example. Body2 paragraph could list another point with another example. Third body paragraph could be your person opinion, starting with 'Lastly'.


----------



## aspirant1

Friends,
I appeared my 3rd attempt on 15th May and I'm surprised to find my speaking score.

3rd attempt: L77, R79, S62, W85 - oral fluency and pronunciation 56, 63
2nd attempt: L75, R77, S78, W83 - oral fluency and pronunciation 87, 90
1st attempt: L82, R74, S90, W85 - oral fluency and pronunciation 90, 90

I'm wondering how my speaking score could go from good to ugly. I'm suspecting the PTE software.

The progress bar nor the microphone stopped after 3secs of silence, so I waited for it to complete and hit next.

Let me know if anyone has faced similar situation. I will be reappearing the PTE next week. Please assist.


----------



## JHubble

soshainaus said:


> I also followed a similar template. I could tweak it for all kinds of essays, even for opinion, advantages/disadvantages. Basically my thought process was that any topic can be turned into a discussion (even if it is not explicitly called the same) and there will be opinions in favor and against that topic statement. As soon as you are able to figure that out, this template can be used.
> 
> For example, for this topic - "Education is the biggest barrier in my learning – Einstein. What do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying that?".
> I converted it into a discussion with 'education' on one side and 'learning' on the other side, and used the same template.
> 
> I believe a majority (80%) of the repeated essay topics can be converted into this form and worked out with this template. For rest, you still can use some of the elements of this template and tweak it, for example Body 1 paragraph could list 1 point with an example. Body2 paragraph could list another point with another example. Third body paragraph could be your person opinion, starting with 'Lastly'.


Thank you for your valuable input.


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> Hi buddy, how much time exactly you were given for reading section to attempt 17 questions ?


I think it was 33 minutes

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

aspirant1 said:


> Friends,
> I appeared my 3rd attempt on 15th May and I'm surprised to find my speaking score.
> 
> 3rd attempt: L77, R79, S62, W85 - oral fluency and pronunciation 56, 63
> 2nd attempt: L75, R77, S78, W83 - oral fluency and pronunciation 87, 90
> 1st attempt: L82, R74, S90, W85 - oral fluency and pronunciation 90, 90
> 
> I'm wondering how my speaking score could go from good to ugly. I'm suspecting the PTE software.
> 
> The progress bar nor the microphone stopped after 3secs of silence, so I waited for it to complete and hit next.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has faced similar situation. I will be reappearing the PTE next week. Please assist.


People who took the exam between 8-11 May had a similar problem and all of them received an email from PTE saying there exam will be reevaluated. Could you check your inbox and?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv

aspirant1 said:


> Friends,
> I appeared my 3rd attempt on 15th May and I'm surprised to find my speaking score.
> 
> 3rd attempt: L77, R79, S62, W85 - oral fluency and pronunciation 56, 63
> 2nd attempt: L75, R77, S78, W83 - oral fluency and pronunciation 87, 90
> 1st attempt: L82, R74, S90, W85 - oral fluency and pronunciation 90, 90
> 
> I'm wondering how my speaking score could go from good to ugly. I'm suspecting the PTE software.
> 
> The progress bar nor the microphone stopped after 3secs of silence, so I waited for it to complete and hit next.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has faced similar situation. I will be reappearing the PTE next week. Please assist.


Even i had faced similar issue. For some Q in speaking section, the microphone status would change to "Completed" after 3 sec, but for few Q, it had gone till end without any status change.

I think the background noise is getting recorded. :director:


----------



## aspirant1

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> People who took the exam between 8-11 May had a similar problem and all of them received an email from PTE saying there exam will be reevaluated. Could you check your inbox and?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I received my score on 19th and today is 23rd, I haven't received any notification about the score revisions. Do you know how many days it took to receive the notification for those whose speaking score was revised?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

aspirant1 said:


> I received my score on 19th and today is 23rd, I haven't received any notification about the score revisions. Do you know how many days it took to receive the notification for those whose speaking score was revised?


I took exam on 10 and got result on 11 (email of remarking on 12) then updated result on 15.
Check spam folder, mine was in spam.
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## geekashu

I gave exam on 20th of May. How long does it take usually to deliver the results?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

geekashu said:


> I gave exam on 20th of May. How long does it take usually to deliver the results?


They say around 5 days but normally 24 hours.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## divnit

Mixed material
http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice -

Describe graph:









One of the most exhaustive material for PTE:
PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material


----------



## geekashu

I don't think they assume Saturday and Sunday as their working days. I should expect my results by the end of this week, I believe.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

geekashu said:


> I don't think they assume Saturday and Sunday as their working days. I should expect my results by the end of this week, I believe.


Do share once you get it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv

geekashu said:


> I don't think they assume Saturday and Sunday as their working days. I should expect my results by the end of this week, I believe.


Most probably you would get by today eod. Even though standard timeline is 5 working days.


----------



## geekashu

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Do share once you get it.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Sure mate!!


----------



## smritibansal

Got my scores today and sadly i have got 48 in speaking, rest all are 65+.. Do we need 65+ in all sections to go for auz. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

smritibansal said:


> Got my scores today and sadly i have got 48 in speaking, rest all are 65+.. Do we need 65+ in all sections to go for auz.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately yes 65 in all.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

smritibansal said:


> Got my scores today and sadly i have got 48 in speaking, rest all are 65+.. Do we need 65+ in all sections to go for auz.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can you share your scores in other modules as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Hi All,

I have made two PTE attempts in the past and below are my scores

Attempt 1:

L- 85 , R - 66,S-65,W-90

Grammar -84,Oral Fluency - 65 , Pronunciation - 62,Spelling - 90,Vocabulary - 84, Written Discourse - 90


Attempt 2 :

L-75,R- 72,S-57,W-77

Grammar -64,Oral Fluency - 40 , Pronunciation - 56,Spelling - 67,Vocabulary - 75, Written Discourse - 90

Now I have got PTE golden kit. How can I improve and areas to concentrate ?

I seem to break during describe images 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Hello guy, i gave PTE exam on 13 may 2017, my scores were S 57, R 73, W 80, L 63. I got less marks in speaking and listening, because during my test, i mistakenly pressed mute button attached on the headphones. Therefore, i appeared again on 20 may 2017.
I have two questions to ask

1- when i appeared on 2o may 2017, i found it tougher than before. Did anyone else find that pte-a has made the exam tougher lately?

2- they have upgraded their website, and when i check my scores, it's giving me error. Is anyone getting same error shown in the attched screenshot here?


----------



## chvarma80

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Hello guy, i gave PTE exam on 13 may 2017, my scores were S 57, R 73, W 80, L 63. I got less marks in speaking and listening, because during my test, i mistakenly pressed mute button attached on the headphones. Therefore, i appeared again on 20 may 2017.
> I have two questions to ask
> 
> 1- when i appeared on 2o may 2017, i found it tougher than before. Did anyone else find that pte-a has made the exam tougher lately?
> 
> 2- they have upgraded their website, and when i check my scores, it's giving me error. Is anyone getting same error shown in the attched screenshot here?


Have you received any mail?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmcshackay

Hi mate,
Just wondering how long it takes for an informal review? Have you got the refund after that?
Thanks 



hasansins said:


> Well about that, I am originally Civil Engineering Prof. with 4 years degree but was assessed as Eng. Tech.
> 
> However, I applied for informal review. I am expecting results of informal review until the end of february. After obtaining review outcome I will lodge my EOI.
> 
> Its time for celebration today! I feel so pumped up


----------



## Atif786

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Hello guy, i gave PTE exam on 13 may 2017, my scores were S 57, R 73, W 80, L 63. I got less marks in speaking and listening, because during my test, i mistakenly pressed mute button attached on the headphones. Therefore, i appeared again on 20 may 2017.
> I have two questions to ask
> 
> 1- when i appeared on 2o may 2017, i found it tougher than before. Did anyone else find that pte-a has made the exam tougher lately?
> 
> 2- they have upgraded their website, and when i check my scores, it's giving me error. Is anyone getting same error shown in the attched screenshot here?


I gave test on 17 May (last wednesday), havent got my result yet. Their system for score delivery is getting poor. And if you send them email a simple answer please wait for 5 working days. But my 5 working days has passed now. 
Yes they have upgraded the applicant interface and now i am having the same window as error shown by you. My ststus is coming as pending.
Regarding test it can be difficult and can be a bit easy, level of difficulty varies. Its luck.


----------



## amy1989

*Best Online Sites to Practice for PTE Academic*

Hi folks,

I have almost completed my preparation. I have to appear for my exam next week but before appearing for the exam, I wanted to give online sites a try.


Can anybody list best PTE material site?


----------



## Ranjith1102

Hello guys, how to send pte score to DIBP
I go to online page and send report click it goes to new page shows
Country _ Australia 
State _ NSW 
City_ Sydney
Institute/colleges _ DIBP
And I press search it show not matching. Please help guys..

Sent from my SM-G9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik

amy1989 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have almost completed my preparation. I have to appear for my exam next week but before appearing for the exam, I wanted to give online sites a try.
> 
> 
> Can anybody list best PTE material site?


I focused more on each individual section from multiple sources rather than depending on single source for all sections. 
Personally I found E2Learning website the most helpful. They have 2 types of online material available on youtube.
1) Training videos by Jay
2) Short 2-3 minutes Secrets to Success videos. They also have practice material (free/paid). I used the free material. It is limited but good.

I would recommend you go through videos available on youtube and record each "Speaking Section" practice question and listen to your response before proceeding to the next question. It will be time consuming but very helpful. 

My PTE Score: 
Test : May 5th, 2017. 
Result : May 6th, 2017
Attempt 1:
Communicative Skills:
L:*90*, R:*90*, S: *90*, W: *90*

Enabling Skills:
G:*90*, OF:*88*, P:*72*, S:*77*, V:*90*, WD:*76*


----------



## Reemhassan

Dear friends,
i need the list of essays which may included in pte exam

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> i need the list of essays which may included in pte exam
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


There may not be a specific list. The topic is usually generic. You will get these topics online.
However, focus more on the following skills:
1) Typing - very undervalued. It will help you save a lot of time.
2) Grammar
3) Spellings - There is no auto-correct . Avoid using words whose spellings you are not confident about.
4) Time Management. Final 2-3 minutes to verify all of the above.

My PTE Score: 
Test : May 5th, 2017. 
Result : May 6th, 2017
Attempt 1:
Communicative Skills:
*L:90, R:90, S: 90, W: 90*

Enabling Skills:
*G:90, OF:88, P:72, S:77, V:90, WD:76*


----------



## rpalni

Hello Friends, Today given PTE exam (2nd Attempt) and while giving exam some technical issue came and then it was resolved by exam center team promptly and my no time was wasted. After finishing exam they said it may happen your result will be some days late and given me one Phone number to call with ticket number (In case result will not come in 5 days. In my first attempt I got my result in 24 hour from same center of Kailash Colony, Delhi. Any one with same scenario? Because of this Is your result was late? If yes then How many days?


----------



## Reemhassan

swapnilcnaik said:


> There may not be a specific list. The topic is usually generic. You will get these topics online.
> However, focus more on the following skills:
> 1) Typing - very undervalued. It will help you save a lot of time.
> 2) Grammar
> 3) Spellings - There is no auto-correct . Avoid using words whose spellings you are not confident about.
> 4) Time Management. Final 2-3 minutes to verify all of the above.
> 
> My PTE Score:
> Test : May 5th, 2017.
> Result : May 6th, 2017
> Attempt 1:
> Communicative Skills:
> *L:90, R:90, S: 90, W: 90*
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> *G:90, OF:88, P:72, S:77, V:90, WD:76*


thank you, your score is just fascinating 😃

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnysunny

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have made two PTE attempts in the past and below are my scores
> 
> Attempt 1:
> 
> L- 85 , R - 66,S-65,W-90
> 
> Grammar -84,Oral Fluency - 65 , Pronunciation - 62,Spelling - 90,Vocabulary - 84, Written Discourse - 90
> 
> 
> Attempt 2 :
> 
> L-75,R- 72,S-57,W-77
> 
> Grammar -64,Oral Fluency - 40 , Pronunciation - 56,Spelling - 67,Vocabulary - 75, Written Discourse - 90
> 
> Now I have got PTE golden kit. How can I improve and areas to concentrate ?
> 
> I seem to break during describe images
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Are you waiting for invite with 60 points in 261313 job code since Feb last year??


----------



## sunnysunny

Hi all who have taken test recently.

Are we getting any new essay topics in exam or they are still coming from the list shared earlier many times in this thread.

Please reply. Thanks in advance. Good Luck.


----------



## sunnysunny

rpalni said:


> Hello Friends, Today given PTE exam (2nd Attempt) and while giving exam some technical issue came and then it was resolved by exam center team promptly and my no time was wasted. After finishing exam they said it may happen your result will be some days late and given me one Phone number to call with ticket number (In case result will not come in 5 days. In my first attempt I got my result in 24 hour from same center of Kailash Colony, Delhi. Any one with same scenario? Because of this Is your result was late? If yes then How many days?


What was your essay topic?


----------



## rpalni

sunnysunny said:


> What was your essay topic?


My essay:

It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Hello Friends, Today given PTE exam (2nd Attempt) and while giving exam some technical issue came and then it was resolved by exam center team promptly, no time was wasted. After finishing exam they said it may happen your result will be late and given me one Phone number to call with ticket number (In case result will not come in 5 days). In my first attempt I got my result in 24 hour from same center of Kailash Colony, Delhi. Any one with same scenario? Because of this Is your result was delayed? If yes then How many days?


Anyone phase same issue?


----------



## sunnysunny

rpalni said:


> My essay:
> 
> It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".


Thank You very much. I will take PTE test at the same kailash colony center on 6th June.


----------



## swapnilcnaik

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have made two PTE attempts in the past and below are my scores
> 
> Attempt 1:
> 
> L- 85 , R - 66,S-65,W-90
> 
> Grammar -84,Oral Fluency - 65 , Pronunciation - 62,Spelling - 90,Vocabulary - 84, Written Discourse - 90
> 
> 
> Attempt 2 :
> 
> L-75,R- 72,S-57,W-77
> 
> Grammar -64,Oral Fluency - 40 , Pronunciation - 56,Spelling - 67,Vocabulary - 75, Written Discourse - 90
> 
> Now I have got PTE golden kit. How can I improve and areas to concentrate ?
> 
> I seem to break during describe images
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K



How I practiced:
1) Write 1-2 mock tests with minimal preparation.
2) Identify sections where you face issues(based on Score/time consumed/comfort level). Create a chart. Highlight the sections as Easy, Moderate or Difficult.
3) Practice easy and moderate sections first. 
4) Practice difficult sections. They best way to answer is using a formula. Yes a formula.
5) Practice easy and moderate sections again to boost your confidence. 

For your "difficult" section (Describe Image).
Introduction sentence--> 2-3 highlights sentences --> Conclusion (I found E2Learning videos on youtube the most helpful)
Understand that you cannot say more than 4-5 sentences with appropriate punctuation/pause/emphasis in 40 seconds. 
Steps: 
a) View Image
b) Record your response. 
c) Introduction to include title and x-axis
d) Highlight 2-3 highs/lows etc. The content may not be that important(since I feel I didn't do a great job while responding in my PTE.)
e) Conclude with a word like "Overall"(Input from E2Learning) so that the computer knows you are concluding.

I had scored less that 65 in the Speaking section in a mock test taken and evaluated 2 days before the exam. But recovered in time to score 90.
All the Best.
=========================================
My PTE Score: 
Test : May 5th, 2017. 
Result : May 6th, 2017
Attempt 1:
Communicative Skills:
L:90, R:90, S: 90, W: 90

Enabling Skills:
G:90, OF:88, P:72, S:77, V:90, WD:76


----------



## kbjan26

sunnysunny said:


> Are you waiting for invite with 60 points in 261313 job code since Feb last year??


Yes thats why I am trying to improve my score.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Atif786

rpalni said:


> Anyone phase same issue?


Yes i am having the same issue. Your result will be late. I gave test last wednesday but still waiting.


----------



## rpalni

Atif786 said:


> Yes i am having the same issue. Your result will be late. I gave test last wednesday but still waiting.


This is your second attempt? If yes, then when you received result on first attempt?
Did you called them on the number which they have given? What they are saying?


----------



## Atif786

rpalni said:


> This is your second attempt? If yes, then when you received result on first attempt?
> Did you called them on the number which they have given? What they are saying?


This was my 4th attempt. in all 3 attempts only one module is less than 65 rest were above 65. My 3rd test was on 10 May where an error occured and then they revised the score. In 2nd score was delayed by 6 days for no reason. There staff is not corporative and have just one statement please wait for 24-48 hrs after recieving the email or till 5 business days after test. They dont have any other answer. If you cantact before 5 days they say we report within 5 business days so plz wait.


----------



## rpalni

Atif786 said:


> This was my 4th attempt. in all 3 attempts only one module is less than 65 rest were above 65. My 3rd test was on 10 May where an error occured and then they revised the score. In 2nd score was delayed by 6 days for no reason. There staff is not corporative and have just one statement please wait for 24-48 hrs after recieving the email or till 5 business days after test. They dont have any other answer. If you cantact before 5 days they say we report within 5 business days so plz wait.


Thanks Atif for detailed reply.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Hello Friends, Today given PTE exam (2nd Attempt) and while giving exam some technical issue came and then it was resolved by exam center team promptly, no time was wasted. After finishing exam they said it may happen your result will be late and given me one Phone number to call with ticket number (In case result will not come in 5 days). In my first attempt I got my result in 24 hour from same center of Kailash Colony, Delhi. Any one with same scenario? Because of this Is your result was delayed? If yes then How many days?


Anyone else having same issue?


----------



## soshainaus

amy1989 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have almost completed my preparation. I have to appear for my exam next week but before appearing for the exam, I wanted to give online sites a try.
> 
> 
> Can anybody list best PTE material site?


Have you taken ptepractice.com mock tests? They are the official full scored mock tests.


----------



## soshainaus

Reemhassan said:


> Dear friends,
> i need the list of essays which may included in pte exam
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You might find them here - 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers


----------



## uno_aussie

amy1989 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have almost completed my preparation. I have to appear for my exam next week but before appearing for the exam, I wanted to give online sites a try.
> 
> 
> Can anybody list best PTE material site?


Google is your best bet...


----------



## suriya8187

soshainaus said:


> You probably need to check your mic and headset. There could be some problem with them. You could also upload your audio samples to google drive and get feedback from members here.



I have uploaded my audio samples. Could anyone please evaluate and advise where I am going wrong?

I got 49 in mock test speaking with OF-37 and pronunciation-25.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8WTHTX0L6XQbkZodnpvUHVCcm8?usp=sharing

Appreciate your help.


----------



## swapnilcnaik

suriya8187 said:


> I have uploaded my audio samples. Could anyone please evaluate and advise where I am going wrong?
> 
> I got 49 in mock test speaking with OF-37 and pronunciation-25.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8WTHTX0L6XQbkZodnpvUHVCcm8?usp=sharing
> 
> Appreciate your help.


My Feedback:

Recording 19: 
Positive: No repetitions. You concluded using a word "Overall". I did that too.
Negative: Though there weren't any mistakes, the continuous flow was missing. The pauses were too long almost 2-3 seconds. Not sure if the entire answer was recorded. I am not sure if the accent has anything to do with low/high scoring since even I have a strong Indian/Marathi accent.

Recording 20: Same as above. You can work on Sentence 2-3-4. You did not conclude correctly. Make it a practice to use a word like Overall. This word is applicable/valid for almost all conclusions.

Recording 22: Wasn't able to play the file.

I have referred to E2Learning practice videos on Youtube. That has helped a lot.
Thumb rule: One cannot speak more than 4-5 sentences with punctuation/pause/emphasis in 40 seconds. Personal experience.
1) Introduction sentence. Image Description and X-Axis
2) 2 sentences describing highs and lows(Max 3)
3) Start Conclusion at 30-32 seconds with "Overall".

====================================================

My PTE Score: 
Test : May 5th, 2017. 
Result : May 6th, 2017
Attempt 1:
Communicative Skills:
*L:90, R:90, S: 90, W: 90*

Enabling Skills:
*G:90, OF:88, P:72, S:77, V:90, WD:76
*


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Dear friends,

Help required.
I gave me PTE-a exam on 20 may 2017. My result status is still "pending" even today 25 may 2017. What should i do?


----------



## chvarma80

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Help required.
> I gave me PTE-a exam on 20 may 2017. My result status is still "pending" even today 25 may 2017. What should i do?


Most probably, you will get by tomorrow evening.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Help required.
> I gave me PTE-a exam on 20 may 2017. My result status is still "pending" even today 25 may 2017. What should i do?


I gave test on 17 May and mine is still pending. Now PTE account interface is not accessible. I think they changed the interface so may some problems due to that. But customer support people have no reply. They give a single statement "Plz wait for another 24 hrs"


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Well, then wait is all we can do.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Atif786 said:


> ce.arslanshahid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> Help required.
> I gave me PTE-a exam on 20 may 2017. My result status is still "pending" even today 25 may 2017. What should i do?
> 
> 
> 
> I gave test on 17 May and mine is still pending. Now PTE account interface is not accessible. I think they changed the interface so may some problems due to that. But customer support people have no reply. They give a single statement "Plz wait for another 24 hrs"
Click to expand...


Well then wait is all we can do!


----------



## nader_amj

swapnilcnaik said:


> I focused more on each individual section from multiple sources rather than depending on single source for all sections.
> 
> Personally I found E2Learning website the most helpful. They have 2 types of online material available on youtube.
> 
> 1) Training videos by Jay
> 
> 2) Short 2-3 minutes Secrets to Success videos. They also have practice material (free/paid). I used the free material. It is limited but good.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend you go through videos available on youtube and record each "Speaking Section" practice question and listen to your response before proceeding to the next question. It will be time consuming but very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> My PTE Score:
> 
> Test : May 5th, 2017.
> 
> Result : May 6th, 2017
> 
> Attempt 1:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> L:*90*, R:*90*, S: *90*, W: *90*
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> G:*90*, OF:*88*, P:*72*, S:*77*, V:*90*, WD:*76*




Awesome scores buddy! Congrats.
Could you please share some tips for writing and if you followed any templates could you share it? I need to know how you structured your essay and if you used hi-if vocabulary to get high score.
Your help is highly appreciated.
Good luck in your upcoming steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveri

Has anyone recently given PTE test, and getting an error while checking the scores online. Its been 3 days now, i am getting an error message while checking PTE score. It says "This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support"


----------



## swapnilcnaik

nader_amj said:


> Awesome scores buddy! Congrats.
> Could you please share some tips for writing and if you followed any templates could you share it? I need to know how you structured your essay and if you used hi-if vocabulary to get high score.
> Your help is highly appreciated.
> Good luck in your upcoming steps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. Since this was my first attempt I did not expect such a score. 

Writing Section : 

Summarise Written Text: 
1) I religiously followed E2Learning videos on youtube. The technique provided there is quite easy to remember and repeat in exam.
2) Practice. There is not alternative to practice.

Write Essay:
1) Divide the essay in logical sections of introduction, body and conclusion.
Vocab is scored part of enabling skills however I did not put any extra effort to improve my vocab. *I mainly focused on Grammar and Spellings.* I tried to ensure I don't make any mistakes there. 
2) Keep ample time for checking your response. As a practice, I kept around 3-5 minutes for checking Grammar and spellings. However, during the exam I didn't have enough time as I wasted some time writing the essay slowly and couldn't complete the 300 words expected.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Kaveri said:


> Has anyone recently given PTE test, and getting an error while checking the scores online. Its been 3 days now, i am getting an error message while checking PTE score. It says "This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support"


Yes, i gave test on 20 may 2017 and i am getting the same error. I think, they have upgraded their websites, due to which this error is coming. All we can do is wait.


----------



## Kaveri

Has anyone recently given PTE test, and getting an error while checking the scores online. Its been 3 days now, i am getting an error message while checking PTE score. It says "This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support"


----------



## american_desi

looks like lot of folks are facing the same issue....my spouse gave the test on 5/22 and no update on the scores yet....this doesn't seem very professional on PTE's part to push new software updates with so much chaos.....


----------



## geekashu

I gave the exam on 20th May. I tried to connect with the customer care and they replied that "They do not have an ETA for results release, the only information they have right now is some maintenance work is going on due to which website is not functioning properly."


----------



## scorpion24

Kaveri said:


> Has anyone recently given PTE test, and getting an error while checking the scores online. Its been 3 days now, i am getting an error message while checking PTE score. It says "This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support"


My wife gave the test on 21st May. Same error.
When contacted the customer care they said their systems are not working.No ETA😩
Anxiously waiting for the results.


----------



## soshainaus

suriya8187 said:


> I have uploaded my audio samples. Could anyone please evaluate and advise where I am going wrong?
> 
> I got 49 in mock test speaking with OF-37 and pronunciation-25.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B8WTHTX0L6XQbkZodnpvUHVCcm8?usp=sharing
> 
> Appreciate your help.


My feedback -
DI - The speed at which you spoke seems bit slow. I think you need to pace it a bit, not too much but definitely a little. Your pauses are very obvious and longer than usual, which will affect the fluency. Pronunciation need to be improved. One technique that I followed was to use online Cambridge dictionary to hear pronunciation of the words wherever I had any doubt. You will be surprised, even for some simple words, I realized I did not pronounce correctly. For example - names of months, analysis, biology, demography, conscious and so on.

Read aloud - Speed is fine but I think a bit of more intonation is required. I do not know if it was because of the sentence that you read, you sounded like a news reader. The first word was too loud. Definitely you need to start with a bit of high pitch but not too high, and not just one word, a chunk of words or a phrase.

Please note that I am also not an expert and I am not here to criticize but trying to provide some feedback based on my own understanding and experience.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

scorpion24 said:


> My wife gave the test on 21st May. Same error.
> When contacted the customer care they said their systems are not working.No ETA😩
> Anxiously waiting for the results.


I took on 23rd and still waiting for result. 
When i check online get the same issue. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

swapnilcnaik said:


> Thanks a lot. Since this was my first attempt I did not expect such a score.
> 
> 
> 
> Writing Section :
> 
> 
> 
> Summarise Written Text:
> 
> 1) I religiously followed E2Learning videos on youtube. The technique provided there is quite easy to remember and repeat in exam.
> 
> 2) Practice. There is not alternative to practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Write Essay:
> 
> 1) Divide the essay in logical sections of introduction, body and conclusion.
> 
> Vocab is scored part of enabling skills however I did not put any extra effort to improve my vocab. *I mainly focused on Grammar and Spellings.* I tried to ensure I don't make any mistakes there.
> 
> 2) Keep ample time for checking your response. As a practice, I kept around 3-5 minutes for checking Grammar and spellings. However, during the exam I didn't have enough time as I wasted some time writing the essay slowly and couldn't complete the 300 words expected.




Thanks for your informative answer buddy! It really helps and cleared the point.

I wonder if you wrote any examples in your essay or if the examples could boost your score in essay writing because when I use the same structure of intro,2 body and conclusion without writing any examples I got low WD score, although I used complex and compound sentences. Do you think writing 'For example, ..... For instance, ....' would help in increasing writing score or even WD?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk

Dear experts,

If I got 7 in each in IELTS, how is difficult to get 8 in PTE?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

amabrouk said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> If I got 7 in each in IELTS, how is difficult to get 8 in PTE?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Most members here find That it is much easier to score 8 in PTE A then in IELTS.

However. Results will,depend upon your personal performance but members here overwhelmingly prefer PTE A

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> If I got 7 in each in IELTS, how is difficult to get 8 in PTE?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Most members here find That it is much easier to score 8 in PTE A then in IELTS.
> 
> However. Results will,depend upon your personal performance but members here overwhelmingly prefer PTE A
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response.

Do we have any members here who got only 7 in IELTS and scored 8 in PTE? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## flowmigration

It is not official but we have found that the PTE exam is a bit easier than the other English school exams. For more information about what PTE will include on their exam, you should ask them directly. Remember, what matters to the DIBP is not individual scores (i.e. score for listening, reading etc) but the overall score. 

Good luck!


----------



## NB

flowmigration said:


> It is not official but we have found that the PTE exam is a bit easier than the other English school exams. For more information about what PTE will include on their exam, you should ask them directly. Remember, what matters to the DIBP is not individual scores (i.e. score for listening, reading etc) but the overall score.
> 
> Good luck!


The answer is partially wrong.
DIBP Considers overall score only if you require just functional English

For All other English tests category especially where you can claim points, all your 4 scores should individually be the minimum required for that category

Cheers


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Allhamdullilah
cleared PTE-Academic with L75/R71/S68/W78 !!
The results are out now. My points for skill visa 189 for civil engineers are completed.
If anyone needs help, please feel free to contact me at <*SNIP*> or here!!
Thanks

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sannas81

Hi all

I gave my PTE on 20th and was getting same error as others till last night. Few hours back, i got a mail to get the PTE score via web account. I downloaded the score and now i got a mail saying it is being delayed. I will be notified when it is available. After that mail, i cant download my score again.

So i am not sure if i have to wait for score or go ahead with this one.


----------



## soshainaus

nader_amj said:


> Thanks for your informative answer buddy! It really helps and cleared the point.
> 
> I wonder if you wrote any examples in your essay or if the examples could boost your score in essay writing because when I use the same structure of intro,2 body and conclusion without writing any examples I got low WD score, although I used complex and compound sentences. Do you think writing 'For example, ..... For instance, ....' would help in increasing writing score or even WD?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I followed a template very similar to the one shared by someone a few days ago (check writing videos by Nafeh Malik on youtube). I used 'For instance' in my essay. As long as the example is relevant and put in at the appropriate place linking correctly to the previous sentence, you should be good. Nafeh Mailik's third video on writing shows how he used phrases like - 'For instance', 'According to Times Magazine', 'The government of UAE' etc. which are all made up stuff, not real, but gets good score because the test is for the English language not for real facts.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Got the score mail around 3am. 
Checked in the morning. 
Here are the score 

Reading 79
Listening 73
Writing 69
Speaking 84

Not prepared so much. It's not hard to crack. 
Knowing the format and some practice should get 65.

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Allhamdullilah
> cleared PTE-Academic with L75/R71/S68/W78 !!
> The results are out now.
> If anyone needs help, please feel free to contact.


Congrats Arslanshahid.  

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## abaryac001

Hi Folks,
Below are my credentials :
Age :31
Exp : 6.5 Years
PTE Score : 71
Education : Bachelor of Engineering(Computer Science)

Please let me know if i can start 189 VISA process or i need to appear for another PTE.


----------



## NB

abaryac001 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Below are my credentials :
> Age :31
> Exp : 6.5 Years
> PTE Score : 71
> Education : Bachelor of Engineering(Computer Science)
> 
> Please let me know if i can start 189 VISA process or i need to appear for another PTE.


PTE A average score have no value.
Post all the 4 LRSW scores individually

Cheers


----------



## suriya8187

swapnilcnaik said:


> My Feedback:
> 
> Recording 19:
> Positive: No repetitions. You concluded using a word "Overall". I did that too.
> Negative: Though there weren't any mistakes, the continuous flow was missing. The pauses were too long almost 2-3 seconds. Not sure if the entire answer was recorded. I am not sure if the accent has anything to do with low/high scoring since even I have a strong Indian/Marathi accent.
> 
> Recording 20: Same as above. You can work on Sentence 2-3-4. You did not conclude correctly. Make it a practice to use a word like Overall. This word is applicable/valid for almost all conclusions.
> 
> Recording 22: Wasn't able to play the file.
> 
> I have referred to E2Learning practice videos on Youtube. That has helped a lot.
> Thumb rule: One cannot speak more than 4-5 sentences with punctuation/pause/emphasis in 40 seconds. Personal experience.
> 1) Introduction sentence. Image Description and X-Axis
> 2) 2 sentences describing highs and lows(Max 3)
> 3) Start Conclusion at 30-32 seconds with "Overall".
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> My PTE Score:
> Test : May 5th, 2017.
> Result : May 6th, 2017
> Attempt 1:
> Communicative Skills:
> *L:90, R:90, S: 90, W: 90*
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> *G:90, OF:88, P:72, S:77, V:90, WD:76
> *




Thanks for your valuable feedback. I will try to correct the areas pointed by you.


----------



## suriya8187

soshainaus said:


> My feedback -
> DI - The speed at which you spoke seems bit slow. I think you need to pace it a bit, not too much but definitely a little. Your pauses are very obvious and longer than usual, which will affect the fluency. Pronunciation need to be improved. One technique that I followed was to use online Cambridge dictionary to hear pronunciation of the words wherever I had any doubt. You will be surprised, even for some simple words, I realized I did not pronounce correctly. For example - names of months, analysis, biology, demography, conscious and so on.
> 
> Read aloud - Speed is fine but I think a bit of more intonation is required. I do not know if it was because of the sentence that you read, you sounded like a news reader. The first word was too loud. Definitely, you need to start with a bit of high pitch but not too high, and not just one word, a chunk of words or a phrase.
> 
> Please note that I am also not an expert and I am not here to criticize but trying to provide some feedback based on my own understanding and experience.
> 
> PM me if you have any questions.


Thank you very much for the detailed analysis. I will try to fix these problems and upload the samples again.

Btw, congrats for your great score. Best of luck.


----------



## MnBT

Gave my PTE-A on 24th May and result came yesterday.... very disappointed with my score as i knew i have not done well. here is my score... 
I need 79+ to qulify for 189.. need serious help

L-65,R-63,W-78,S-77
G-68,OF-70,P-76,S-21,V-63,WD-90

experts please help me and let me know what does this enabling skills means and how it affected my scores....

In Reading, i was more focused on MCMA and MCSA and because of timing issue i had 2 guess 2 questions in each section and move forward....

I have gone through entire post and followed each tips ... not sure what can i improve in each section to go beyond 79+...

any help would be appreciated....

Also, I am from UK and if anyone have any vouchers which are valid, can let me know...


----------



## Kunwar ankush

MnBT said:


> Gave my PTE-A on 24th May and result came yesterday.... very disappointed with my score as i knew i have not done well. here is my score...
> I need 79+ to qulify for 189.. need serious help
> 
> L-65,R-63,W-78,S-77
> G-68,OF-70,P-76,S-21,V-63,WD-90
> 
> experts please help me and let me know what does this enabling skills means and how it affected my scores....
> 
> In Reading, i was more focused on MCMA and MCSA and because of timing issue i had 2 guess 2 questions in each section and move forward....
> 
> I have gone through entire post and followed each tips ... not sure what can i improve in each section to go beyond 79+...
> 
> any help would be appreciated....
> 
> Also, I am from UK and if anyone have any vouchers which are valid, can let me know...


Two things that I could sense frm ths data is that you made mistakes in spelling as u just scored 21 in that n secondly there is neg narking for MCMA type question..u should mark only when u r 100% sure


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kunwar ankush said:


> Two things that I could sense frm ths data is that you made mistakes in spelling as u just scored 21 in that n secondly there is neg narking for MCMA type question..u should mark only when u r 100% sure


Negative marking is not carried to other sections. Minimum mark for MCMA type tasks is 0.


----------



## Reemhassan

im MCMA , can i mark only one??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Reemhassan said:


> im MCMA , can i mark only one??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yes..otherwise *ur* wrong *ans* will neutralise the marks of *ur* corrent *ans*

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## MnBT

Kunwar ankush said:


> Two things that I could sense frm ths data is that you made mistakes in spelling as u just scored 21 in that n secondly there is neg narking for MCMA type question..u should mark only when u r 100% sure


Thanks for the input.... I kenw about MCMA but because of timelimit i had make a guess and move ahead .... will take care next time....

Also i just went blank while giving listening because of distraction from both the sides......


----------



## mrgalfield

Dear Bros,
I'm going to buy the 2 tests gold kit on PTE practice.com. Does anyone have the VOUCHER code?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush

mrgalfield said:


> Dear Bros,
> I'm going to buy the 2 tests gold kit on PTE practice.com. Does anyone have the VOUCHER code?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy it from here ptevoucher.in


----------



## mrgalfield

Thanks bro but it seems that only valid for India where i am there and secondly it's for offical test not the practice test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Kunwar ankush said:


> You can buy it from here ptevoucher.in


The vouchers issued by this agency I think would be valid only for use in India.
From your signature it seems you are based in Vietnam
Please recheck if you can use the voucher in Vietnam before buying

Cheers


----------



## kishi.dce

No, If you will not select right answer/s then also it will be considered as negative marking and if you will select the wrong answer/s then also it will be considered as negative marking.


----------



## kishi.dce

Kunwar ankush said:


> Yes..otherwise *ur* wrong *ans* will neutralise the marks of *ur* corrent *ans*
> 
> 
> No, If you will not select right answer/s then also it will be considered as negative marking and if you will select the wrong answer/s then also it will be considered as negative marking.


----------



## amazing234

soshainaus said:


> Read aloud - use intonation, which means high tone at the beginning of the sentence, low tone towards the end of the sentence. Pause at appropriate places, especially at the punctuation marks. Chunk and pause, which means read a phrase together (chunk) and then pause before beginning the next phrase.
> Describe Image and Retell lecture - already many tips are available in this thread, please check posts from zaback21, nishish.
> Repeat Sentence - Try to use same tone as the speaker's. Again use chunking i.e. say words forming a phrase together. It would be easy to remember also. Check E2language video on this, very nice video.


Thanks Soshainaus, I've been following the tips you gave and its been very helpful. I will share my samples soon. Thanks


----------



## mrgalfield

newbienz said:


> The vouchers issued by this agency I think would be valid only for use in India.
> From your signature it seems you are based in Vietnam
> Please recheck if you can use the voucher in Vietnam before buying
> 
> Cheers




Thanks buddy,
PTE is really new to Vietnam and most of people do not know what it is. So, there's nothing alike that voucher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reemhassan

Test b result:
L 52
R 51
S 61
W 48

grammar 23 
oral 64
pronunciation 66
spelling 22
vocab 51
discourse 51
do you think there is a hope 😏?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Could someone please let me know is i should retake PTE-A for 20 points. 

Category :189
261313 (Software engineer)

PTE-A : 10
Work Experience : 10
Age : 30
Education : 15

Total Points : 65


Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187

Could someone repost the links and materials shared by zaback21 and nishish?

Thanks


----------



## scorpion24

shadabkhaniet said:


> Could someone please let me know is i should retake PTE-A for 20 points.
> 
> Category :189
> 261313 (Software engineer)
> 
> PTE-A : 10
> Work Experience : 10
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


More the points, chances of getting the invitation becomes quicker when new occupation ceilings open from 1st July 2017.


----------



## chint

chint said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> Hi buddy, how much time exactly you were given for reading section to attempt 17 questions ?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi buddy, how was your exam and results. I just missed by a whisker. scores as below.

L- 82 R - 80 S 90 W 78. 

Grammar 71
OF - 85
Pronunciation - 73
Spelling - 52
Vocab - 75
WD - 69

Hi All,

I think spelling and probably grammar stopped me from 79 in W. however, i had done the spell check thoroughly. I have recently scored 7.5 in IELTS writing.

Is it worth to send for a recheck and probability to get one extra mark in W ? what is the process and cost of rechecking ?


----------



## chint

simaria_c said:


> My scores
> 
> Overall 79
> 
> Listening 80
> Reading 77
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> As you see I am lagging just by about 2-3 points to score 20 in PTE...so planning to take the test once again...


------------------------------------

Hi buddy, how was your exam on 25th and results. I just missed by a whisker. scores as below.

L- 82 R - 80 S 90 W 78.

Grammar 71
OF - 85
Pronunciation - 73
Spelling - 52
Vocab - 75
WD - 69

Hi All,

I think spelling and probably grammar stopped me from 79 in W. however, i had done the spell check thoroughly. I have recently scored 7.5 in IELTS writing.

Is it worth to send for a recheck and probability to get one extra mark in W ? what is the process and cost of rechecking ?


----------



## simaria_c

Oops that's so close, overall good score but just 1 point behind. I'm unable to download my report. It shows report available though. Also haven't got official email yet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

Yeh correct, Good luck for ur results. by the way if you can PM then drop me your no or contact details to be in touch on whats app etc.

i think they expect 250 words essay and a 60 words atleast in summarize text for a 79. I came to know this after exam. wrote one essay of 232 and other was above 250. one summarize text of 53 words and other of 67.


----------



## simaria_c

Even first time when I attempted ensured I use maximum words to increase chances on content bit. But I was also 2 points behind. Let's see... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

suriya8187 said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed analysis. I will try to fix these problems and upload the samples again.
> 
> Btw, congrats for your great score. Best of luck.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## soshainaus

shadabkhaniet said:


> Could someone please let me know is i should retake PTE-A for 20 points.
> 
> Category :189
> 261313 (Software engineer)
> 
> PTE-A : 10
> Work Experience : 10
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


10 May 2017 Round Results

As per this cutoff for your occupation code happened at 75 points, which suggests you should try to get those extra 10 points.

75 is too high!!! 

I think the cutoff last year was 65. 

As per 29 March 2017 round results, cutoff was still 65 two months ago. So you might still have a chance when the quota opens in July 2017.


----------



## soshainaus

Reemhassan said:


> Test b result:
> L 52
> R 51
> S 61
> W 48
> 
> grammar 23
> oral 64
> pronunciation 66
> spelling 22
> vocab 51
> discourse 51
> do you think there is a hope 😏?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Realistically, you need a lot of improvement, especially on grammar, spellings, discourse, vocabulary. Follow the tips on this thread, especially by zaback21. Watch youtube videos by Navjot Brar, E2Language, Nafeh Malik.


----------



## soshainaus

suriya8187 said:


> Could someone repost the links and materials shared by zaback21 and nishish?
> 
> Thanks


Posting it again because the old link doesn't work. Anyway, here is an answer I wrote for someone.



Have a look at the links. These are what I used.

*Read and Practice:*

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWMXhDY2FUS1RiWUU

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0

*Practice and Tips :*

*Most Important: *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos

*Pronunciation: *

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA

*Rest:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos

Good luck !



I don't think Summarise is 40 words. a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.

*Divide and Conquer* - That's how you do it !

PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide (PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide)

Here's a trick I used. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary.



Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything in 40s, and hence worry about your Flow and Pronunciation.

Template:

*Introduction: 10 s*

This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.

*2 Body points: 20s*

Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say,

1. the maximum is this.
2. the minimum is this

That's just the simplest of example, you can say a variety of that.
That's 2 points, you can also say more points if you have time.

*Conclusion: 10 s*

Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is one of the most important thing. *Official guideline say you should try give a conclusion*.

You should definitely use either *Overall *or In *conclusion *to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.

e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.

Most important: *Don't correct yourself* if you make a mistake - it's quite hard as it's our habit to do so, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking : *Yes this tip is from Pearson*. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!



You write as much as you can of what said and you say as much as the speaker said - even saying the exact same thing back works - though try not to, paraphrasing is better ! Start with, " *The speaker said*" and End with a conclusion if you can, but it's not mandatory like Describe Image.



Try listen everything and get what the speaker is saying but also have a glance at the answers and try eliminate them if you can, if not no harm. Its the hardest section in listening so don't worry too much if 65+ is your target. Spend more on Select Missing Word and Write From Dictation and such. And yes, you have to select at least 2 or more(depending on the question-minimum select 2) else you get 0 even if you get one right !!!



Spend time on Fill In The Blanks which are easier.
Reading can't be taught unlike other 3 sections. It can be improved by reading good books, articles, watching good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type not the Transformers kind.

*Essay: *

Introduction
Body Paragraph
Conclusion

Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers

Most people worry too much about Essay but *PTE is not IELTS* ! Most of the Writing marks are in *Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test* in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and *Write From Dictation* in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in* Fill In The Blanks* in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.

Writing Template (I used this one)







*Describe Image:*

The introduction should be easy and smooth as there is nothing to think about it, just read it as it is, but you are still having too many pauses. You also trying to speak too fast and then 2-3 seconds pause, this is not going to help your oral fluency. By trying to speak too fast after pauses you are also losing Pronunciation mark.

Content doesn't matter, just don't stop speaking, say whatever it is in your mind even if *incorrect *and *off topic* but say it at a smooth pace with proper stress and intonation. Just think of what your cat is doing and talk about it, if you can't think of anything - though try not to, just don't stop talking !

Look at the youtube links I gave you regarding Pronunciation and Speaking. Also try to think *computer is your friend* and your speaking to it. With practice, it will come. *Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama.*

*Read Aloud:*

You speaking too fast, slow down and speak at a nice rhythm with proper intonation and pronunciation. Have a look at the links I gave you, see model answers and you will be fine.

By speaking too fast, you are stuttering. Let your *mind and mouth be in sync*. By speaking too fast, *your mouth is outpacing your mind* as it needs time to see the next word.

*Repeat Sentence:*

Say it *exactly like the speaker says* with proper pauses and stress. Yes exactly means exactly like it or try to do as much as you can.

*Retell Lecture:*

You started with " This Speaker said, um um The Speaker said the origin of ...." and you said the *same thing twice* to try to correct yourself and you lost marks. *Never correct yourself* just go on to the next word. Retell Lecture is supposed to be *easy*. You try copy down everything the speaker said and you say the exact same thing back, though try paraphrase it. Try practice *writing fast* ! And don't say ''the speaker'' again in the middle, instead use "he/she said".

*Position of Microphone: *

Try put the microphone above your nose level, I know it sounds weird but it will help you prevent breathing noise interfere which results in lower Speaking marks. I have done it, lots of people have done it and they all got 90s and similar.

*Record it:*

Record of what you said in each section and try compare that with the model answer and try improve on that. Make sure your Pronunciation is exactly like the one you saw on youtube videos and model answers.



In the Listening section, after Summarise Spoken Text (which has its own timing), try do the 1st few sections quickly else you will have to rush on the last few easy sections like Select Missing Word, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation and you will lose marks on your strength.

Also, Retell Lecture, Repeat Sentence and Answer Short Questions contribute to both of your Listening and Speaking marks.

*Write From Dictation:*

Make sure you definitely watch the Masters of PTE video regarding if the sentence will end with a full stop or question mark. Also, make sure you put commas, semi-colons for for appropriate pauses.



The exam will try to stress you out, and that's the point. If you make a mistake in one section just forget about everything that happened before and try do it your best. *Making mistakes is normal* and people got all 90 with making loads of mistakes. *PTE is not IELTS* and you are allowed to make mistakes and still get very good marks. Except Reading may be, people have made loads of mistakes and still got 90 in other 3 sections.

I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an *open mouth* instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying. Accent doesn't matter, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency does.
---End Quote---


General - consult online dictionaries like Cambridge Dictionary | Free English Dictionary, Translations and Thesaurus for words whose pronunciation you are not sure of. They have 'audio' icon for each word to listen to British as well as American pronunciation of the word.
Use grammarly.com to check for grammar for your written work – summary, essay.


----------



## aafs88

I gave my PTE exams 2 days ago in Mumbai, India and got my reports last night. Got an overall score of 90 (Unbelievable for me as well!) with the following split:
Overall: 90
L:90
R:90
S:90
W:84

I needed 65+ in all bands, was aiming for 79+ and was delighted to ace it! This was done with roughly a month's preparation and no classes (They are a scam!). Just wanted to share my delight with all you kind folks.


----------



## simaria_c

aafs88 said:


> I gave my PTE exams 2 days ago in Mumbai, India and got my reports last night. Got an overall score of 90 (Unbelievable for me as well!) with the following split:
> Overall: 90
> L:90
> R:90
> S:90
> W:84
> 
> I needed 65+ in all bands, was aiming for 79+ and was delighted to ace it! This was done with roughly a month's preparation and no classes (They are a scam!). Just wanted to share my delight with all you kind folks.


Congrats...great score...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet

aafs88 said:


> I gave my PTE exams 2 days ago in Mumbai, India and got my reports last night. Got an overall score of 90 (Unbelievable for me as well!) with the following split:
> Overall: 90
> L:90
> R:90
> S:90
> W:84
> 
> I needed 65+ in all bands, was aiming for 79+ and was delighted to ace it! This was done with roughly a month's preparation and no classes (They are a scam!). Just wanted to share my delight with all you kind folks.


That's cool  

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

aafs88 said:


> I gave my PTE exams 2 days ago in Mumbai, India and got my reports last night. Got an overall score of 90 (Unbelievable for me as well!) with the following split:
> Overall: 90
> L:90
> R:90
> S:90
> W:84
> 
> I needed 65+ in all bands, was aiming for 79+ and was delighted to ace it! This was done with roughly a month's preparation and no classes (They are a scam!). Just wanted to share my delight with all you kind folks.


Congrats!!! What were your scores in the mocks?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

chint said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Hi buddy, how was your exam on 25th and results. I just missed by a whisker. scores as below.
> 
> L- 82 R - 80 S 90 W 78.
> 
> Grammar 71
> OF - 85
> Pronunciation - 73
> Spelling - 52
> Vocab - 75
> WD - 69
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I think spelling and probably grammar stopped me from 79 in W. however, i had done the spell check thoroughly. I have recently scored 7.5 in IELTS writing.
> 
> Is it worth to send for a recheck and probability to get one extra mark in W ? what is the process and cost of rechecking ?


Hi buddy,

Firstly, my heart goes out to you for the loss of 1 mark . I can imagine how frustrating it could have been. 

Before I give you my 2 pence worth of suggestion, can you tell me if you had taken any mock test/s. If yes, what were the scores back then?

Best,
Aafreen


----------



## simaria_c

I also gave my test in Mumbai on 25th. Web site shows score available but I'm unable to download the report. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

simaria_c said:


> Congrats...great score...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton! Appreciate it


----------



## aafs88

simaria_c said:


> I also gave my test in Mumbai on 25th. Web site shows score available but I'm unable to download the report.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You did? Which center and what time was the batch?

I was at the Pearson centre in Andheri for the 3 pm batch on 25th. Checked the website 100s of times since then, but to no avail. Finally got a mail on 26th at 8 pm saying that my scores are available. Logged in, and was able to view and download the scores.


----------



## simaria_c

I was in 12 to 3 at Andheri on 25th. My batch had login issues and test was delayed across India by 15 minutes. Since yesterday I also tried 100 times and finally today morning it showed report available but unable to download. Though I haven't got a official mail yet of score being available 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

*My mock scores*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Congrats!!! What were your scores in the mocks?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I happened to take 2 mocks. One before with just 2-3 days of familiarizing myself with the Qns and scored:
Mock 1 Overall:81
L: 88
R: 81
S: 71 
W: 90

Then, with a dejected feeling, coz I was not able to crack 79 in the Speaking section despite having acclaimed speaking skills and pronunciation, I didn't know what exactly should I improve. However, I started paying a little more emphasis on my pronunciation and took another mock. Also, paid attention to the mic placement of my earphones this time.
Mock 2 Overall: 90
L:90
R:88
S:90 :whip: 
W:90

So finally, after the final test I was really happy with the Overall (90) and LRS (90 in each) , but a little surprised to see the lowest in W (84). Not complaining too much, though.


----------



## aafs88

*PTE Support e-mail*



simaria_c said:


> I was in 12 to 3 at Andheri on 25th. My batch had login issues and test was delayed across India by 15 minutes. Since yesterday I also tried 100 times and finally today morning it showed report available but unable to download. Though I haven't got a official mail yet of score being available
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ouch.. I know how you must be feeling. DO one thing, just drop a mail to [email protected]. They are quite swift in their responses.

Do keep us posted on the outcome! All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simaria_c

aafs88 said:


> Ouch.. I know how you must be feeling. DO one thing, just drop a mail to [email protected]. They are quite swift in their responses.
> 
> Do keep us posted on the outcome! All the best :fingerscrossed:


I'll do that but today being Saturday it's pain as I'm not expecting a response before Monday

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

simaria_c said:


> I'll do that but today being Saturday it's pain as I'm not expecting a response before Monday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


From what I've read and heard, they do respond on the weekends too, So :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simaria_c

Hmm...have written to them. Let's see

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

aafs88 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Firstly, my heart goes out to you for the loss of 1 mark . I can imagine how frustrating it could have been.
> 
> Before I give you my 2 pence worth of suggestion, can you tell me if you had taken any mock test/s. If yes, what were the scores back then?
> 
> Best,
> Aafreen


---------------------------------------------
Hi buddy, i had taken voucher from ptevoucher.in / Aussizz grp. got some 10 tests along with it. gave them, though unscored. 

Let me know if you have good suggestion on summarize text, will help.


----------



## chint

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Congrats!!! What were your scores in the mocks?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


--------------------


----------



## chint

aafs88 said:


> I gave my PTE exams 2 days ago in Mumbai, India and got my reports last night. Got an overall score of 90 (Unbelievable for me as well!) with the following split:
> Overall: 90
> L:90
> R:90
> S:90
> W:84
> 
> I needed 65+ in all bands, was aiming for 79+ and was delighted to ace it! This was done with roughly a month's preparation and no classes (They are a scam!). Just wanted to share my delight with all you kind folks.



Congats. please can you also post your Enabling scores. it will help me to analyze where i missed in my writing by 1 mark i.e 78 .


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> --------------------
> Congats. please can you also post your Enabling scores. it will help me to analyze where i missed in my writing by 1 mark i.e 78 .


the irony is that there is no option just to give 1 section. So that you secure high marks in other 3 atleast. With new attempt you always carry risk of getting reduced score in another area. Especially when you are bordering around 79

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

simaria_c said:


> the irony is that there is no option just to give 1 section. So that you secure high marks in other 3 atleast. With new attempt you always carry risk of getting reduced score in another area. Especially when you are bordering around 79
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yeh true, i feel it is always better to get rid off in first attempt. else we may go in to a trap and who knows software may assess last time score and you know it can assess current test sections based on that.


----------



## poojan11

*Please provide feedback*

Hi.. I need 79+ in PTE and already gave it once. Managed great scores in L/R/W but got only 63 in Speaking with 72 and 65 in Oral Fluency and Pronunciation respectively. I am trying to improve on my speaking and have recorded Read Aloud, repeat sentence and Describe Image for test 1 from the PTE academic tests plus with Key. Please spare a few minuted and give your feedback. Please suggest on what areas do I need to improve.

Here's the link:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKRFh2Y0RXX0xyWG8?usp=sharing


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> Yeh true, i feel it is always better to get rid off in first attempt. else we may go in to a trap and who knows software may assess last time score and you know it can assess current test sections based on that.


Hit the nail...just received my 2nd attempt score. my scores did not improve. Overall reduced by 1 point. I was so much careful about my spellings the second time as I had got 64 in first attempt on enabling skills spellings. And this time though overall writing remained at 77 my spellings score reduced to ridiculous low of 20 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

simaria_c said:


> Hit the nail...just received my 2nd attempt score. my scores did not improve. Overall reduced by 1 point. I was so much careful about my spellings the second time as I had got 64 in first attempt on enabling skills spellings. And this time though overall writing remained at 77 my spellings score reduced to ridiculous low of 20
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



very sad to hear. what secret methodology they use to check spellings, i hope their spelling master list is inline with thesaurus.


----------



## soshainaus

poojan11 said:


> Hi.. I need 79+ in PTE and already gave it once. Managed great scores in L/R/W but got only 63 in Speaking with 72 and 65 in Oral Fluency and Pronunciation respectively. I am trying to improve on my speaking and have recorded Read Aloud, repeat sentence and Describe Image for test 1 from the PTE academic tests plus with Key. Please spare a few minuted and give your feedback. Please suggest on what areas do I need to improve.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKRFh2Y0RXX0xyWG8?usp=sharing


Your samples sound good. Overall, you did very well in my opinion.

A couple of minor points - 
- in some DI (I think the first one), even though it is a comparison of populations of Asia and Europe, you did not use the words - 'in comparison' or 'in contrast' or 'whereas'. These are important words to say in comparison graphs or charts. Also, in the end, you should not say 'we can see that' as that is more colloquial, means little informal. Instead of that you could say, 'it can be seen that' or 'it is concluded' or 'it is evident'.
- in one or two read aloud samples, you used high tone for the last word of the sentence and it did seemed like abrupt end. Try to lower your tone at the end of the last word of of the sentence.

Overall, it seems very good to me.


----------



## poojan11

soshainaus said:


> Your samples sound good. Overall, you did very well in my opinion.
> 
> A couple of minor points -
> - in some DI (I think the first one), even though it is a comparison of populations of Asia and Europe, you did not use the words - 'in comparison' or 'in contrast' or 'whereas'. These are important words to say in comparison graphs or charts. Also, in the end, you should not say 'we can see that' as that is more colloquial, means little informal. Instead of that you could say, 'it can be seen that' or 'it is concluded' or 'it is evident'.
> - in one or two read aloud samples, you used high tone for the last word of the sentence and it did seemed like abrupt end. Try to lower your tone at the end of the last word of of the sentence.
> 
> Overall, it seems very good to me.


Thanks !! Will incorporate the points you mentioned. I am really worried as I last time I gave the 2 gold tests and the actual PTE and in all 3 i scored in early 60s in speaking.

Should I again give one of the mock tests and see what i am scoring before booking the actual test ?


----------



## chint

chint said:


> --------------------



Hi Rizwan, i haven't appeared for scored mock, but took full length test i got as part of buying the vouchers, they were unscored though.


----------



## simaria_c

chint said:


> Hi Rizwan, i haven't appeared for scored mock, but took full length test i got as part of buying the vouchers, they were unscored though.


They are unscored but for optional ones you can see correct responses and suggested solutions for other areas

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

chint said:


> Yeh correct, Good luck for ur results. by the way if you can PM then drop me your no or contact details to be in touch on whats app etc.
> 
> i think they expect 250 words essay and a 60 words atleast in summarize text for a 79. I came to know this after exam. wrote one essay of 232 and other was above 250. one summarize text of 53 words and other of 67.


Which summarize text are you talking about?
Summarize written text or spoken text.
In summarize spoken text, I wrote between 25-35 words. Just included one or two main points from the passage. If you read the pte official guide, Macmillan or pte practice plus key, you will find that most of the answers in this section are about 25-35 words. Ensure that you write correct grammar, make no spelling mistakes and include one or two main points from the passage.

Now, summarize written text- In this I wrote about 60-70 words. In this section, note making is very important. Ensure that you are able to get as many points as possible while making notes. This will help you to cover the important points and will also take care of the word count. One thing- if your typing is fast in comparison to writing, you can make notes directly on the computer.


----------



## nishish

poojan11 said:


> Hi.. I need 79+ in PTE and already gave it once. Managed great scores in L/R/W but got only 63 in Speaking with 72 and 65 in Oral Fluency and Pronunciation respectively. I am trying to improve on my speaking and have recorded Read Aloud, repeat sentence and Describe Image for test 1 from the PTE academic tests plus with Key. Please spare a few minuted and give your feedback. Please suggest on what areas do I need to improve.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2x50IdVGIGKRFh2Y0RXX0xyWG8?usp=sharing


Hi mate,
I heard your describe image and read aloud recordings. They are very good. Clear pronunciation, good structure. However, I would suggest you to increase your pace a little bit. Practice from the practice plus key book. They have the sample answers which have scored 79+ in the exam. See in how much time they complete a particular describe image question. You will get an idea of the pace you have to maintain.


----------



## soshainaus

poojan11 said:


> Thanks !! Will incorporate the points you mentioned. I am really worried as I last time I gave the 2 gold tests and the actual PTE and in all 3 i scored in early 60s in speaking.
> 
> Should I again give one of the mock tests and see what i am scoring before booking the actual test ?


Not a bad idea to take one mock scored test. Do you really see difference in your speaking compared to previous tests? I think I have heard your earlier samples, I do feel a lot of improvement now.
Keep in mind though that the mock test is taken at home and your mic might not be that great, which means you might still see lower score compared to actual score.


----------



## soshainaus

nishish said:


> Which summarize text are you talking about?
> Summarize written text or spoken text.
> In summarize spoken text, I wrote between 25-35 words. Just included one or two main points from the passage. If you read the pte official guide, Macmillan or pte practice plus key, you will find that most of the answers in this section are about 25-35 words. Ensure that you write correct grammar, make no spelling mistakes and include one or two main points from the passage.
> 
> Now, summarize written text- In this I wrote about 60-70 words. In this section, note making is very important. Ensure that you are able to get as many points as possible while making notes. This will help you to cover the important points and will also take care of the word count. One thing- if your typing is fast in comparison to writing, you can make notes directly on the computer.


That's exactly what I also did. 25-35 words for summarize written text, 65-70 words for summarize spoken text. In fact for this one, I was struggling to bring back my words count to within 70 words.

For the essays, 250-270 words is good enough, that's the advice I have heard from many. I always targeted that in my practice as well as mock tests (scored 86 in mock A). I wrote 290+ words though in my real test as I had more content. But I agree 250-275 words is ideal, provided you have used precise, relevant and good vocabulary.

Someone had pointed me to this link https://crunchprep.com/gre/2014/101-high-frequency-gre-words for words which can be used in writing essays and summaries. I used a few of them in my practice and real test.


----------



## nishish

soshainaus said:


> That's exactly what I also did. 25-35 words for summarize written text, 65-70 words for summarize spoken text. In fact for this one, I was struggling to bring back my words count to within 70 words.
> 
> For the essays, 250-270 words is good enough, that's the advice I have heard from many. I always targeted that in my practice as well as mock tests (scored 86 in mock A). I wrote 290+ words though in my real test as I had more content. But I agree 250-275 words is ideal, provided you have used precise, relevant and good vocabulary.
> 
> Someone had pointed me to this link https://crunchprep.com/gre/2014/101-high-frequency-gre-words for words which can be used in writing essays and summaries. I used a few of them in my practice and real test.


Yes, that is a good word count but I think one must aim to complete the essay by 17-18 mins and then spend last 2-3 mins just for proofreading. Many times we make some silly spelling and grammatical errors. Try to bring down those as much as possible. Also, I wrote around 230-250 words but ensured that I had last 2-3 mins for proofreading.


----------



## american_desi

Our PTE Story: Long post Alert!!!

Guys....i gave my PTE yesterday (5/26) and got my results today (5/27).....

PTE Academic: L-90,R-90,W-90,S-90 (05-26-2017)

Got an overall score of 90. I want to thank everyone in this forum for their valuable inputs.

Some background: We wanted to apply for 189 under my wife's name as she had previously worked & studied in Australia(she gave her IELTS for Australian study). Since i read online that PTE is much more easier, we decided to go PTE route this time. She took the practice tests, and she got <60 in both the tests for speaking. After some research online, per suggestions we concluded that it could be due to mic placement/quality of mic on laptops etc. She took the exam and results were similar to Practice test A & B. She got >70 in everything except speaking. 

Disappointed with the score, my wife went ahead and scheduled her second attempt, and this time she worked harder on her pronunciations(google is able to recognize her voice with over >95% accuracy). A week before her second attempt she took the Practice test B again. She got very low score in speaking yet again. 

At this point, I realized that something is off, it seemed like PTE is just not picking up her voice. I took the practice test A&B. I got 90 in speaking in both the exams although i made mistakes! This is when i realized that PTE algorithms is just not able to process my wife's voice. It was too late to cancel her second attempt, she went ahead with her second attempt and we knew what the outcome would be, she got very low score in speaking yet again.

I went ahead and scheduled for my exam. I practiced all the free materials on E2 Language/Youtube videos and Pte.exe sample exams.

Below are my tips for future test takers:

1) Do not take the PTE exam magically hoping your scores would improve if you get low score in practice test A & B. I feel this is a must for everyone. The practice tests run on the same computer algorithms, this is your best chance to know what your scores would look like.

2) If your scores are ONLY low in speaking consistently even though you are confident you did well, then you have 2 choices; either spend significant amount of time trying to change the way you speak naturally or take a different exam such as IELTS.

3) Each section has a strategy, you need to work with those proven strategies. Don't try to reinvent the wheel. E2 language videos are the most helpful. For people struggling, you must at least purchase the $70 E2 language package for additional practice material.

4) For speaking: I did umm ahhh during my practice tests as well as actual test. I even missed the first half of a repeat sentence. Still got 90! Others have said similar things, the computer allocates the score in a holistic way, not individual items. So don't beat yourself too much if you made 1-2 small mistakes. 

I practiced way too many bar graph/line graphs/lie charts. But very little process/maps/table structure etc. In the actual exam, i got 1 line graph, everything else was completely different!!! I was completely unprepared.I spoke whatever i could fluently. If a human was listening to my speech they would never understand what i am trying to explain. So practice other kinds of describe images not just graphs.

For regular graphs, follow Jay's advice of using the header/x-axis high/low point and always conclude with "overall". Keep it simple, it does not hurt to use "overall" in every describe image conclusion.

5) Writing: Grammar/Grammar/Grammar. Grammar matters more than content/spelling/WD or written disclosure. I got <80 in writing during my practice test A & B even though my spelling/written disclosures were good. 

Like others have suggested, practice by taking some tests, writing your sentence/essay in notepad then windows word. You will know the mistakes, specially small things like using 'i' instead of 'I', not using comma when needed, using upper case for names etc. 

Follow the standard template for Essay (1 intro, 2 & 3 cons & pros, or relevant topic, 4 conclusion).

Summarize written text can be very tricky to include all important ideas, but again......content does NOT matter as much as grammar/spelling/WD. So make sure it is a grammatically accurate sentence.

My essay was close to 300 words. Summarize in one sentence close to 30-35 words. But if you are not confident keep it below 30 words to frame a simple grammatically correct sentence.

6) Reading:

Practice as many re-order paragraphs as you can. An order may seem correct but other order may make more sense. Like Jay says in one of the video, if it seems right but not completely, then look again.....it must just fit....not "almost fit" I found this to be the hardest in PTE  in my practice I always made mistakes in re order paragraph.

Reading online articles/news paper etc should help but this is an ongoing exercise, you can't improve your reading skills overnight. If you are lacking in reading, then read as much of content as you can in your free time. 

5) Listening: This is by far the easiest section. Take good notes in summarize section. I found the erasable notebook/pen very difficult to use, I always take notes on my phone/computer so this was not easy for me. Practice writing and make sure you understand your own handwriting 

Again, if you are lacking in this section, listening to news/tv shows helps but this again takes time to improve.

Overall, i feel like there are 2 ways to tackle PTE: Either be VERY good in all aspects of English like a native, or come up with strategies to beat the algorithm. 

Thanks again for all your help folks! If anyone has specific questions, feel free to ask...


----------



## dfcosta

*Scored Test A*

Hi Guys, I did the Scored Test A today and my result was bad. Could you help me to evaluate the results?

Communicative Skills

Listening	50
Reading 40
Speaking	56
Writing 44

Enabling Skills

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency	53
Pronunciation	53
Spelling	19
Vocabulary	66
Written Disco.	47


----------



## hadi_xman

Dear All,
If I need more material to PTE from where should I get it? Other than the one on PTE practice website in Gold Kit.

Thanks


----------



## Atif786

Dear all, i need your opinion, i gave following attempts:
1st	2nd	3rd	4th
L	63	80	61	71
R	71	67	69	73
S	67	61	65	56
W	71	78	67	72

Grammer 87	73	78	64
Oral Fluency	65	59	61	49
Pronounciation	75	64	63	54
Spelling 66	73	49	69
Vocabulary	74	77	66	80
Written Discourse	90	90	90	90
My score for the last test was delayed by 9 days and there was delay in start of the test as mic was not recording. I need 65 each. I am thinking to go for rescoring for my speaking as i believe my speaking was better 4th times then the previous attempts but results doesnt depict this. What you guys say.


----------



## jithooos

hadi_xman said:


> Dear All,
> If I need more material to PTE from where should I get it? Other than the one on PTE practice website in Gold Kit.
> 
> Thanks


Try youtube. There are lot of tutorials. 

Cheers


----------



## aafs88

*My Enabling Scores*



chint said:


> Congats. please can you also post your Enabling scores. it will help me to analyze where i missed in my writing by 1 mark i.e 78 .


Sure. For my overall 90 score (LRS:90; W:84), My enabling scores were as follows:
Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 67
Vocabulary: 87
Written Discourse: 90

Though the spelling scores are a little misleading, since in the previous 2 mocks that I took I got 90 for spellings, and personally speaking I don't think spellings are my weak point, at all..


----------



## Diggy

How true is it that PTE A software has been altered and one can get results like in the past.


----------



## NB

Diggy said:


> How true is it that PTE A software has been altered and one can get results like in the past.


There was a glitch in the computer system of PTEA around mid May due to which all wrong scores were issued to applicants 

it was corrected in a couple of days but since then, I also get a gut feeling that scoring 79+ has become hard.
Of course it's all a question of perception as the scoring depends mainly on the knowledge of the applicants.

Cheers


----------



## baopham

*Beware of pte scam !!!*

Hi guys, 

I just wonder myself if PTE is a scam which is trying to take money out of our pocket as much as it can. 
I've got all Enabling writing skills over 79 but my writing is 78. 
Should I apply for rescore? 

Listening 79
Reading 81
Speaking 90
Writing 78

Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral fluency 89
Pronunciation 69
Spelling 80
Vocabulary 90
Written discourse 90


----------



## NB

baopham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wonder myself if PTE is a scam which is trying to take money out of our pocket as much as it can.
> I've got all Enabling writing skills over 80 but my writing is 78.
> Should I apply for rescore?
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 89
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 80
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 90


I also feel that you have grounds for rescoring in writing.
There is no apparent reason you should get less then 80

Cheers


----------



## shets

baopham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wonder myself if PTE is a scam which is trying to take money out of our pocket as much as it can.
> I've got all Enabling writing skills over 79 but my writing is 78.
> Should I apply for rescore?
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 89
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 80
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 90



Rechecks have been rarely successful. Besides, at no point they would want to acknowledge their mistake. This would then set a trend of hopefuls filing rechecks. Of course they are money minting machines designed for their masters. I would say prepare for a retest if you are aiming 79 each and push your luck with a recheck!


----------



## swapnilcnaik

hadi_xman said:


> Dear All,
> If I need more material to PTE from where should I get it? Other than the one on PTE practice website in Gold Kit.
> 
> Thanks


I found E2Learning videos on youtube the most helpful. You can use their videos for the following
1) Methods, They have short videos called "Secrets to Success". 
2) Detailed explanation for each section
3) Practice

For additional practices there are a lot of videos on youtube.


----------



## nishish

hadi_xman said:


> Dear All,
> If I need more material to PTE from where should I get it? Other than the one on PTE practice website in Gold Kit.
> 
> Thanks


Pte prep material-
Books-
1. The official guide to pte academic.
2. Macmillan.
3. Pte practice plus key

Youtube-
1. Videos by Navjot Brar.
2. E2 language

Hope it helps.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

nishish said:


> Pte prep material-
> Books-
> 1. The official guide to pte academic.
> 2. Macmillan.
> 3. Pte practice plus key
> 
> Youtube-
> 1. Videos by Navjot Brar.
> 2. E2 language
> 
> Hope it helps.


From where can I download The official guide to pte academic as I am unable to find it.


----------



## NB

farrukh.rashid said:


> From where can I download The official guide to pte academic as I am unable to find it.


Its not free for downloading

If its not available in Pakistan, then you can get it from India if you are allowed to buy
Or maybe try Singapore or Dubai or PTE USA

Cheers


----------



## nishish

farrukh.rashid said:


> From where can I download The official guide to pte academic as I am unable to find it.


Try Amazon


----------



## hadi_xman

HI
I gave my first mock test and devastated by the results.
Can anyone help me how should I plan my PTE test on 28th of June. I almost have one month.

Enabling Skills:

Grammar 28
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 53
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 47

Communicative Skills

Listening 77
Reading 57
Speaking 70
Writing 68

I am not sure what happened because my reading is good.


----------



## riyapatel

hii friends, i have exam on 15th jun, and i have problem with pronunciation so help me experts guide me how i improve my pronunciation. Any specific speech recognition software hence i can improve my pronunciation. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

riyapatel said:


> hii friends, i have exam on 15th jun, and i have problem with pronunciation so help me experts guide me how i improve my pronunciation. Any specific speech recognition software hence i can improve my pronunciation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check this: https://speechnotes.co

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

hadi_xman said:


> HI
> I gave my first mock test and devastated by the results.
> Can anyone help me how should I plan my PTE test on 28th of June. I almost have one month.
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar 28
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 57
> Speaking 70
> Writing 68
> 
> I am not sure what happened because my reading is good.


If you think your reading is actually not bad then your scores are quite good. You can increase score in writing by following a template.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## alahari20

*PTE ACADEMIC - Practice Test Plus book*

Hi,

Can someone please tell me whether difficulty level of PTE ACADEMIC - Practice Test Plus book exams difficulty level is same as the Actual exam or is it difficult?

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## soshainaus

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Check this: https://speechnotes.co
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Also I suggest checking Cambridge online dictionary Cambridge Dictionary | Free English Dictionary, Translations and Thesaurus to know the correct pronunciation of the word. You will be surprised to know how sometimes non-native English speakers pronounce even the simple words such as data, biology, economy, democracy, grammar, analysis, etc.

For grammar, I suggest using grammarly.com to check your written text.


----------



## Saaho

Hi guys,

I am going to take test on 1st June. I am worried about the writing section especially essay's. Currently i am practicing on repeated essay topics. How often really the essay's topics are repeated in PTE Exam ?


----------



## NOMADINAU

I wrote twice i got repeated one only


----------



## Ange007

Hi everyone.. I'm new to the forum but following since last few weeks..
My wife sat an exam on 20th may and still waiting on the result.. anybody on the same situation?
Due to this we are unable to rebook an exam..


----------



## NOMADINAU

Due to some software update this issue is happening please refer to previous pages you can see the same



Ange007 said:


> Hi everyone.. I'm new to the forum but following since last few weeks..
> My wife sat an exam on 20th may and still waiting on the result.. anybody on the same situation?
> Due to this we are unable to rebook an exam..


----------



## american_desi

Ange007 said:


> Hi everyone.. I'm new to the forum but following since last few weeks..
> My wife sat an exam on 20th may and still waiting on the result.. anybody on the same situation?
> Due to this we are unable to rebook an exam..


Both my wife and myself gave the exam AFTER May 20th and already got the results. I would recommend contacting PTE support to ask them what's going on.


----------



## 26861232

prasadvarma said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am going to take test on 1st June. I am worried about the writing section especially essay's. Currently i am practicing on repeated essay topics. How often really the essay's topics are repeated in PTE Exam ?


Hi Prasad,
Please follow the instructions in this video..for PTE Writing





i got 90 in writing.
Even my friend blindly followed it and he got 80+


----------



## ashmiya

nishish said:


> Pte prep material-
> Books-
> 1. The official guide to pte academic.
> 2. Macmillan.
> 3. Pte practice plus key
> 
> Youtube-
> 1. Videos by Navjot Brar.
> 2. E2 language
> 
> Hope it helps.


Your marks are something I could dream to achieve.

Did everything I could, but still I get as close as 78 but not 79.

Reading is my biggest challenge.

Any personal tips you would provide from your experience .

Is it really weird that I have given 6 attempt till now and working on my 7th attempt?

How many attempts did you give ?

Ash


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ashmiya said:


> Your marks are something I could dream to achieve.
> 
> Did everything I could, but still I get as close as 78 but not 79.
> 
> Reading is my biggest challenge.
> 
> Any personal tips you would provide from your experience .
> 
> Is it really weird that I have given 6 attempt till now and working on my 7th attempt?
> 
> How many attempts did you give ?
> 
> Ash


Something is terribly wrong if its been 6 attempts.

Hope u havent been missing questions.
For reading be your natural self... and try to answer in 1 go.. the more u read the more u confuse yourself.

Reading was most diff for me amongst other sections.

I managed to score 79+ in 1st attempt, 20 points.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Something is terribly wrong if its been 6 attempts.
> 
> Hope u havent been missing questions.
> For reading be your natural self... and try to answer in 1 go.. the more u read the more u confuse yourself.
> 
> Reading was most diff for me amongst other sections.
> 
> I managed to score 79+ in 1st attempt, 20 points.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I managed to receive L - 88, R - 74 , S - 81 , W - 79 but then from then on I have been scoring in one and losing in another .

The difficulty scale, would it be different from country to country ?

I have seen all the possible videos and even enrolled in E2 language basic package to get hold of the methods .

Don't know what else is left behind in preparation?

Among these 6 attempt, twice I have written 2 essays and yes twice I was not able to attend the last questions of Reading and Listening.

Should I go ahead and give more attempts or just give it up ?

Thank you for your support and advice.

Ash


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ashmiya said:


> I managed to receive L - 88, R - 74 , S - 81 , W - 79 but then from then on I have been scoring in one and losing in another .
> 
> The difficulty scale, would it be different from country to country ?
> 
> I have seen all the possible videos and even enrolled in E2 language basic package to get hold of the methods .
> 
> Don't know what else is left behind in preparation?
> 
> Among these 6 attempt, twice I have written 2 essays and yes twice I was not able to attend the last questions of Reading and Listening.
> 
> Should I go ahead and give more attempts or just give it up ?
> 
> Thank you for your support and advice.
> 
> Ash


Have u attempted IELTS ?

I found this somewhere - PTE is usually for those who are strong at Reading and Listening but can’t get the required mark in Speaking and Writing due to biased human marking in IELTS. If you are good at Speaking and Writing but not in Reading and Listening, then you may find PTE-A more difficult.

Dont see any point in any more prep, u have done ample I reckon. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

dfcosta said:


> Hi Guys, I did the Scored Test A today and my result was bad. Could you help me to evaluate the results?
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening	50
> Reading 40
> Speaking	56
> Writing 44
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency	53
> Pronunciation	53
> Spelling	19
> Vocabulary	66
> Written Disco.	47


Watch these videos to improve written discourse.


----------



## soshainaus

baopham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wonder myself if PTE is a scam which is trying to take money out of our pocket as much as it can.
> I've got all Enabling writing skills over 79 but my writing is 78.
> Should I apply for rescore?
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing 78
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 89
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 80
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 90







One of the possible reasons could be missing out something in dictation.


----------



## soshainaus

prasadvarma said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am going to take test on 1st June. I am worried about the writing section especially essay's. Currently i am practicing on repeated essay topics. How often really the essay's topics are repeated in PTE Exam ?


I also got a repeated essay. See videos of Nafeh Malik to learn about some templates that can be applied to a majority of the questions.


----------



## soshainaus

ashmiya said:


> I managed to receive L - 88, R - 74 , S - 81 , W - 79 but then from then on I have been scoring in one and losing in another .
> 
> The difficulty scale, would it be different from country to country ?
> 
> I have seen all the possible videos and even enrolled in E2 language basic package to get hold of the methods .
> 
> Don't know what else is left behind in preparation?
> 
> Among these 6 attempt, twice I have written 2 essays and yes twice I was not able to attend the last questions of Reading and Listening.
> 
> Should I go ahead and give more attempts or just give it up ?
> 
> Thank you for your support and advice.
> 
> Ash


Your total points (70 + 5) look good enough for getting invitation. Which occupation code are you trying for? Why do you need 79+ in PTE? Just curious.


----------



## nader_amj

26861232 said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> Please follow the instructions in this video..for PTE Writing
> 
> PTE WRITING (Video 1) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> i got 90 in writing.
> 
> Even my friend blindly followed it and he got 80+




Have you followed his template in the 3rd video either? I have used a complex template full of vocabulary and compound sentences but I scored low in written discourse(51) and writing (63), aiming 79+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Seems 79+ is scarce now in PTE-A...who got that recently?


----------



## american_desi

Diggy said:


> Seems 79+ is scarce now in PTE-A...who got that recently?


I got 90 in all 4 sections. Took the exam on May 26th.....


----------



## Reemhassan

american_desi said:


> I got 90 in all 4 sections. Took the exam on May 26th.....


man you are a native speaker 😃

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

That's great....seems is a rare occasion now, I believe I will nail it too.


----------



## american_desi

Reemhassan said:


> man you are a native speaker 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


haha nah, like i said previously, one needs the blessings of the PTE algorithms in the speaking section. You definitely need luck on your side(even if you speak fluently as a non native speaker).


----------



## Diggy

american_desi said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems 79+ is scarce now in PTE-A...who got that recently?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 90 in all 4 sections. Took the exam on May 26th.....
Click to expand...

Seems is a rare occasion now, I am motivated to nail it too.


----------



## nishish

*Pte*

Hi mates,
I am seeing a lot of people struggling with the Pte exam. Don't loose hope. I had to give the exam three times as well to get 79+ in each section. I am attaching two word files-
1. Template for describe image. 
2. Template for essay.
I used these templates. The describe image template will help you to achieve good oral fluency as don't have to think much about sentence construction. You need to speak 4-5 sentences in this section and they are already in the template.
For the essay section, there are mainly three types of essays and it has templates for all of these. Be well- versed with these templates.
Hope this helps and let me know in case you need any more help.


----------



## amabrouk

Hi Experts,

I got R7.5 L8 W7 S7 in IELTS, what is the chance on getting 79 in PTE?

Thanks


----------



## JHubble

nishish said:


> Hi mates,
> I am seeing a lot of people struggling with the Pte exam. Don't loose hope. I had to give the exam three times as well to get 79+ in each section. I am attaching two word files-
> 1. Template for describe image.
> 2. Template for essay.
> I used these templates. The describe image template will help you to achieve good oral fluency as don't have to think much about sentence construction. You need to speak 4-5 sentences in this section and they are already in the template.
> For the essay section, there are mainly three types of essays and it has templates for all of these. Be well- versed with these templates.
> Hope this helps and let me know in case you need any more help.


Hi nishish,
Thank you for helping us out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smrmoh

*Materials I used*

This is what I used

Describe Image - 



Sample essays - attached the document. I got an essay directly from the document 

Buy the PTE practice exam A and B both. You can guess your competence level from the exams.

The exam is not difficult, if you remember the sequence of questions and answer smartly. Use the TIPS document that I attached and tweak the tips based on your requirement.


----------



## Smrmoh

amabrouk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got R7.5 L8 W7 S7 in IELTS, what is the chance on getting 79 in PTE?
> 
> Thanks


Most likely Yes, chance are high. Just practice and remember the exam format.


----------



## Simran_1

*PTE Academic*

Hi Guys,

I will be appearing for PTE A this month. Can anyone provide me the URLs where i can download books for free ?


----------



## hadi_xman

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> If you think your reading is actually not bad then your scores are quite good. You can increase score in writing by following a template.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Hi c
Can you please help me with the templates?
From where should i found the templates?

Thanks


----------



## ashmiya

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Have u attempted IELTS ?
> 
> I found this somewhere - PTE is usually for those who are strong at Reading and Listening but can’t get the required mark in Speaking and Writing due to biased human marking in IELTS. If you are good at Speaking and Writing but not in Reading and Listening, then you may find PTE-A more difficult.
> 
> Dont see any point in any more prep, u have done ample I reckon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have done IELTS thrice , the maximum i scored is R-8.5, L - 8, S - 7.5, W - 7.
Speaking to an invigilator in person makes me nervous and then writing of course the say is one can never achieve band 8, its just so difficult.

Regards

Ash


----------



## ashmiya

soshainaus said:


> Your total points (70 + 5) look good enough for getting invitation. Which occupation code are you trying for? Why do you need 79+ in PTE? Just curious.


Its the most competitive occupation "Accountants "...

75P is the present requirement to get an invitation, because the back log is too much.
1000 invitation covered only one month of EOI's . 

That's how bad it is .


----------



## Saaho

i have a link, will share u shortly


----------



## Saaho

Simran_1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be appearing for PTE A this month. Can anyone provide me the URLs where i can download books for free ?


The link for all materials, Hope this helps

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...U0&usp=sharing


----------



## poyoda

prasadvarma said:


> The link for all materials, Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...U0&usp=sharing




Hi Prasad

It led me to an error page. Able to pm me with the full link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alahari20

Hi,

Can someone please tell me whether PTE ACADEMIC - Practice Test Plus book exams difficulty level is same as the Actual exam or is it much difficult?

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## suriya8187

Hello,

Did anyone try practice tests in PTE tutorials provided by Aussiz group?

Please advise if it is on par with actual PTE. 

Regards
Suriya


----------



## subz.finwiz

*PTE Exam preparation tips:-*

Before you start preparation: book the test in advance ( lead time 1 to 1.5 months ) provided you know the test format, and are comfortable to make yourself prepared in 1-1.5 months time. Rescheduling is a waste of money & you need to pay almost same money again. ( cost: 11300 INR)

For PTE: my suggestions would be:

1) Finish official guide
2) watch youtube videos (navjot brar tips are awesome - my sincere advise dont see any other tips, this is more than sufficient for you to do all the tricks ) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdW...oMl57MDY2w2yqw
3) Finish PTE Academic Practice Test plus
4) Finish Macmillan PTE preparation kit
5) Write Paid PTE-Mock A exam
6) Do more practice depending on your areas of improvement
7) Write Paid PTE-Mock B exam
8) Go for real exam

Speaking: 
Speak naturally & fluently in your own native accent, don't panic or worry. PTE software is intelligent enough to understand if you are genuine or faking. Take tips from youtube on "navjot brar" channel, the tips & emergency strategies really helped me as i was struggling to the core in speaking section.
See this channel: on Navjot Brar: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw
Tips on speaking is really awesome.
Also don't speak fast. you will surely mess up, PTE software will not understand if you speak fast.
Do this (must): Use google speech to text software to see how much google software is able to recognise your voice. If you can get 80% words recognized, then its fine. Check this.
Also positioning of mic - VERY IMPORTANT, make sure that it is above your mouth, linline with your nose. It might interfere with your visual area while reading, but its okay, manage it and keep it inline with your nose. This strategy helped me big time.

Writing: 
You need to do some practice yourself, grab some hifi vocabs used frequently or can be used frequently such as "inadvertently", "substantiate" etc... you will find the list in internet. Barrons GRE wordlist is useful, but not sure if you will have ample time to master it, i had done it 8yrs ago, hence refreshed my memory. Also frame some opening /closing sentences for essay writing.

Reading: 
if you are a voracious reader, then its easy for you. PTE tests collocations, i gave my best & it worked Also you can practice GMAT RC passages. Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.

1> Start reading quality newspapers, academic journals (available in internet), the hindu, frontline, EPW (econ & political weekly). Reading these will definitely improve your reading skills.
2> PTE tests collocations, you can check PTE collocations pdf available in their site, but it is impossible to remember everything, just do read it as many times as you can. 
3> You can practice GMAT RC passages. Start with slow & with good understanding even if it takes more time, then try to make it faster afterwards.
4> Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.
5> Check the videos pertaining to reading section on youtube, it might help you. Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdW...oMl57MDY2w2yqw 

Listening: 
Listen to BBC Radio 4,4e,5 daily ( free Android app ), it will improve your listening skills.

Note: minor mistakes in PTE really does not affect the score, unless you make major mistakes, like cannot finish reading section within alloted time, dont say anything much for a retell lecture.

Hope this post will help people looking forward to writing PTE. All the best.


----------



## nishish

alahari20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me whether PTE ACADEMIC - Practice Test Plus book exams difficulty level is same as the Actual exam or is it much difficult?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sri


This is the best book for preparing the speaking and writing section for the pte exam. They have sample answers which have scored above 79. This will give you info about what to speak and how to speak it in the speaking section. Same for writing section. So, do read it.
For reading and listening, macmillan is the toughest. I would suggest you read all the three books if you have time.
1. Official guide
2. Macmillan
3. Pte practice plus key.
Level of Macmillan is higher than actual exam and of pte practice plus key is lower than the actual exam but do read this book for its sample answers. Very useful.


----------



## soshainaus

ashmiya said:


> Its the most competitive occupation "Accountants "...
> 
> 75P is the present requirement to get an invitation, because the back log is too much.
> 1000 invitation covered only one month of EOI's .
> 
> That's how bad it is .


Thanks for that information! Hope you get the desired results soon! Good Luck!


----------



## venkatesh581

Hi All,

I am new to these group and looking for help for PTE A. Please suggest me some sources.
:help:


----------



## NOMADINAU

I have felt it is harder than pte some times




suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did anyone try practice tests in PTE tutorials provided by Aussiz group?
> 
> Please advise if it is on par with actual PTE.
> 
> Regards
> Suriya


----------



## swapnilcnaik

suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did anyone try practice tests in PTE tutorials provided by Aussiz group?
> 
> Please advise if it is on par with actual PTE.
> 
> Regards
> Suriya


I wrote approximately 4-5 tests provided by Aussiz.
I think the answer will vary section to section. For e.g. I found sections like Fill in the blanks, rearrange paragraph relatively easier with Aussiz. However, the sections Read Aloud, Repeat sentence were easier in PTE. Overall, PTE seemed easier even though it was taken under duress.

The key is the evaluation done by Aussiz. They have an option to get it evaluated from them at a price. 
I got a paid evaluation done 2 days before my actual PTE. I scored miserably (Listening - 68, Reading - 73, Speaking - 61, Writing - 75). 

Since the Aussiz evaluation is not computerized, and I got such a low score I was demoralized a day before the exam. The Aussiz POC said they usually give marks on the lower side when I told him I will be taking the PTE in 2 days just to boost my morale. Honestly that didn't help.

I wouldn't recommend to get an evaluation done since there is a huge disparity in my mock test result and actual PTE taken 2 days apart.


----------



## chint

suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did anyone try practice tests in PTE tutorials provided by Aussiz group?
> 
> Please advise if it is on par with actual PTE.
> 
> Regards
> Suriya



Hi Suriya, yes i took those practice tests. i took my test on 25th may and few observations as below.

- Speaking section of theirs - good to practice

- Writing - they provide three questions only - actual has 4 questions. 3 dummarize written text or two of them and two essays.

- Reading - put your own stop watch based on number of questions, they dont have timer for specific sections. so if you have 15 Q in this section, better to complete them in 31-32m. 17Q 35 min and so on. Also dont rely on the question order of pte tutorials, as in actual exam i had multiple choice single select questions in the end. so expect a rearrangement of questions.

- Listening - i got only 21m to solve 15 Q(other than summarize spoken text) for spoken text u get 10m each for 2Q. 

overall they have good set of questions and will be a good source to practice.


----------



## chint

amabrouk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got R7.5 L8 W7 S7 in IELTS, what is the chance on getting 79 in PTE?
> 
> Thanks


Hi amabrouk,

You can crack pte with 79, though question pattern for speaking, Reading and Listening are different, but i am sure you can achieve this target with thorough practice. 

I too had similar score in IELTS. L-8 and rest 7.5.

i gave recent attempt of pte and missed by a mark in W and rest was above 80.


----------



## amabrouk

Thanks for your feedback.

Can you please advise some practices that I can use as I always get low score when I try PTE formal test B.

Thanks


----------



## chint

amabrouk said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Can you please advise some practices that I can use as I always get low score when I try PTE formal test B.
> 
> Thanks



i bought pte exam voucher from www.ptevoucher.in and they give 10 free full length tests as part of the package. so can look for these, this is one of the good site offering discount on the actual test price. note that those 10 tests are not scored tests but we have answers to analyze our performance. 

finally, pte official guide and the CD rom has free tests, which also can be practiced.


----------



## tchinyi

rahul1234 said:


> How long does Pearson takes to send the results on average?


usually 3 working days


----------



## ashmiya

chint said:


> Hi Suriya, yes i took those practice tests. i took my test on 25th may and few observations as below.
> 
> - Speaking section of theirs - good to practice
> 
> - Writing - they provide three questions only - actual has 4 questions. 3 dummarize written text or two of them and two essays.
> 
> - Reading - put your own stop watch based on number of questions, they dont have timer for specific sections. so if you have 15 Q in this section, better to complete them in 31-32m. 17Q 35 min and so on. Also dont rely on the question order of pte tutorials, as in actual exam i had multiple choice single select questions in the end. so expect a rearrangement of questions.
> 
> - Listening - i got only 21m to solve 15 Q(other than summarize spoken text) for spoken text u get 10m each for 2Q.
> 
> overall they have good set of questions and will be a good source to practice.




I did a recent attempt in the month of May and that was my 6th attempt.
I felt the last attempt of mine was a bit tough comparatively, I could be wrong .
Did you feel the same ?


Ash


----------



## tchinyi

ashmiya said:


> I did a recent attempt in the month of May and that was my 6th attempt.
> I felt the last attempt of mine was a bit tough comparatively, I could be wrong .
> Did you feel the same ?
> 
> 
> Ash


Mind sharing how you gained these points ?

Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points

Normal people when working experience + education both 15pts, age will exceed and gain 25 pts max


----------



## ashmiya

tchinyi said:


> Mind sharing how you gained these points ?
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> 
> Normal people when working experience + education both 15pts, age will exceed and gain 25 pts max


This December I will turn 32 and lose 5 points, so now you can understand why so vigorously I am trying to achieve the 20P through PTE and get my invite before its too late. These are the reasons for my 6 attempts of PTE so far.

Finished BCA in 2005 and joined work right away, simultaneously started doing masters in Financial management, which i completed by 2009.
Later by 2016 I had to complete foundation level of CPA too, to obtain a positive outcome from my assessment body.

I hope this gives you a brief how it all worked. But in vain, I am not able to secure my invite due to not able to achieve the desired scores in PTE.

Now I truly believe that, even if things turn out so good, still there can be something so small lacking which will hold you from achieving your target - I guess this is called FATE 

Regards

Ash - so so desperate to achieve 79+ in PTE before Dec 17, don't mind even if the real visas come after several years.


----------



## Balthiru

No after 33 only you will lose 5 points...




ashmiya said:


> This December I will turn 32 and lose 5 points, so now you can understand why so vigorously I am trying to achieve the 20P through PTE and get my invite before its too late. These are the reasons for my 6 attempts of PTE so far.
> 
> Finished BCA in 2005 and joined work right away, simultaneously started doing masters in Financial management, which i completed by 2009.
> Later by 2016 I had to complete foundation level of CPA too, to obtain a positive outcome from my assessment body.
> 
> I hope this gives you a brief how it all worked. But in vain, I am not able to secure my invite due to not able to achieve the desired scores in PTE.
> 
> Now I truly believe that, even if things turn out so good, still there can be something so small lacking which will hold you from achieving your target - I guess this is called FATE
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash - so so desperate to achieve 79+ in PTE before Dec 17, don't mind even if the real visas come after several years.


----------



## ashmiya

Balthiru said:


> No after 33 only you will lose 5 points...


29th Dec 1984 - So its Dec 2017 right?


----------



## chint

ashmiya said:


> I did a recent attempt in the month of May and that was my 6th attempt.
> I felt the last attempt of mine was a bit tough comparatively, I could be wrong .
> Did you feel the same ?
> 
> 
> Ash


Hi, i haven't given in past and May attempt was my first one, though i read on forum that post change in software from 2nd week of may, people found it tough.


----------



## tkuriyan

Hi Team,

I wrote my exam on yesterday (31st May 2017), and got an email today saying that my results are available online. However, when I checked it online I got the following message.

"Alert!
This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologise for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support."

When I contacted the customer service they said it's a technical problem and I have to wait.

Is there anyone experiencing this problem.


----------



## ashmiya

chint said:


> Hi, i haven't given in past and May attempt was my first one, though i read on forum that post change in software from 2nd week of may, people found it tough.


Oh this is your 1st attempt.

Can you share you score?


ash


----------



## Wingmaker

tkuriyan said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I wrote my exam on yesterday (31st May 2017), and got an email today saying that my results are available online. However, when I checked it online I got the following message.
> 
> "Alert!
> This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologise for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support."
> 
> When I contacted the customer service they said it's a technical problem and I have to wait.
> 
> Is there anyone experiencing this problem.


Yes, I am having the same problem too but didn't managed to contact the technical support.


----------



## simaria_c

Wingmaker said:


> Yes, I am having the same problem too but didn't managed to contact the technical support.


I had to wait for almost 24 hrs after getting the email. Until then was facing same issue


----------



## simaria_c

suriya8187 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did anyone try practice tests in PTE tutorials provided by Aussiz group?
> 
> Please advise if it is on par with actual PTE.
> 
> Regards
> Suriya



Yes and they are very relevant. However there is loads of other material which will help you understand techniques and how to go about through the test. Videos on Youtube, some mock tests like Aussiz group provides are similar or tough than actual PTE. 

E2 Language videos helped me. While your english capability is one aspect what plays a very important role is to know each section well in terms of types of questions and techniques to respond to them using your english capability.


----------



## NOMADINAU

Pte has increased the fees in india and the voucher prices have been increased by some sites, those who need voucher purchase fast


----------



## Ram2409

ashmiya said:


> Oh this is your 1st attempt.
> 
> Can you share you score?
> 
> 
> ash


Guys
Iam giving my 2nd attempt to get 79 and above...do I read correctly that the test is tough these days.....any one has got the scores and are they seemingly tough to your previous ones?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## devang2016

Ram2409 said:


> Guys
> Iam giving my 2nd attempt to get 79 and above...do I read correctly that the test is tough these days.....any one has got the scores and are they seemingly tough to your previous ones?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Yes, post-May upgrade the test or/and evaluation has become more difficult.


----------



## NOMADINAU

Yes that is correct



ashmiya said:


> 29th Dec 1984 - So its Dec 2017 right?


----------



## Saaho

*PTE Academic material - link*



venkatesh581 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to these group and looking for help for PTE A. Please suggest me some sources.
> :help:


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_rCw4gC3uCjLUVlMWQ1NE5mdUE


----------



## rachlafortz

tkuriyan said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I wrote my exam on yesterday (31st May 2017), and got an email today saying that my results are available online. However, when I checked it online I got the following message.
> 
> "Alert!
> This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologise for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support."
> 
> When I contacted the customer service they said it's a technical problem and I have to wait.
> 
> Is there anyone experiencing this problem.


yeah, just close your browser, and try to open it again


----------



## joon.parvesh

Thanks for the link


----------



## joon.parvesh

rachlafortz said:


> yeah, just close your browser, and try to open it again


Yeah...even my wife faced similar issue yesterday, and now its working fine


----------



## Saaho

Hi Guys,

I gave the exam yesterday, hoping for positive outcome.
My Essay topic was "It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree"


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

prasadvarma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave the exam yesterday, hoping for positive outcome.
> My Essay topic was "It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree"


 What about the other parts like describe image 
and in general the exam difficulty like Moc tests ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush

prasadvarma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave the exam yesterday, hoping for positive outcome.
> My Essay topic was "It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree"


And what about repeat sentences?? 
Were they lengthy??


----------



## aafs88

I really admire the consistency of results that PTE has (More often than not). Wish more countries accepted this computer assessed PTE exam!

PTE-A (L:90 R:90 S:90 W:84 : OVERALL:90)


----------



## Saaho

Kunwar ankush said:


> And what about repeat sentences??
> Were they lengthy??


Not lengthy, just 5 -6 seconds in length.
Make sure to understand the sentence rather than remembering from word to word, which will be easier to repeat it.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

prasadvarma said:


> Not lengthy, just 5 -6 seconds in length.
> Make sure to understand the sentence rather than remembering from word to word, which will be easier to repeat it.


Ok thanks, beacuse while practising I encountered long sentences

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Saaho

Gave my exam yesterday and got results today.

My Scores : LRSW : 64/62/76/68
My desired scores are 65 in all sections.
Going for 2nd attempt.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

prasadvarma said:


> Gave my exam yesterday and got results today.
> 
> My Scores : LRSW : 64/62/76/68
> My desired scores are 65 in all sections.
> Going for 2nd attempt.


Just missed..best of luck gor the next attempt


----------



## Saaho

Kunwar ankush said:


> Just missed..best of luck for the next attempt


Thanks Ankush


----------



## Meavin2011

Thanks a lot for the valuable inputs on PTE exam. 

I have few queries and would appreciate if someone who has undertaken the test recently can answer them.

1) How big is erasable notepad? How convenient is it to use erasable notepad as compared to normal paper notepad e are used to?

2) Describe Image section - How many items are generally there? Whether this section always have a mix (Charts, Process, Image, Map) or generally is it more about charts along with 1 or 2 images. 

3) I find hard to describe a picture and process in Describe Image section. Any useful tips on how to describe these images?

4) As time is most important factor, can we skip a sub section and revisit the same if time permits? For example, if in Reading section, its taking too much time for one re-order paragraph, can we skip (by clicking next button) and come back again once we are done with other questions?

5) I understand that at any time there are many students appearing for the exam in the room. Going by personal experience, how distracting is it as most of us would have practised in isolation at home?

6) Any significant / noticeable changes in the recent format of exam as I am reading that the format and complexity has been changed recently?

7) Any other useful tips to keep in mind in order to score higher during the exam?


----------



## american_desi

Please find below my responses:

1) How big is erasable notepad? How convenient is it to use erasable notepad as compared to normal paper notepad e are used to?

---It has about 6 pagesx 2 sides...you can ask for more by raising your hand. I found this to be very annoying and difficult to write. My pen stopped working in between, had to ask for a replacement. 

There is nothing much you can do about this though, you can purchase an erasable notepad from stationary store and practice if you are too concerned about.

2) Describe Image section - How many items are generally there? Whether this section always have a mix (Charts, Process, Image, Map) or generally is it more about charts along with 1 or 2 images. 

---It depends, could be anywhere between 6-10. I practiced mostly charts(bar/pie/line) but almost the images in my exam were process/buildings/timetable type and things i have not even come across in any practice. So practice all kinds of images not just charts.

You can pick a daily newspaper and try to practice...there will be many graphs everyday in newspapers.

3) I find hard to describe a picture and process in Describe Image section. Any useful tips on how to describe these images?

-- Unfortunately there is no method for such things. For buildings you can say "bottom left corner or top right corner we see reflection of another older building which seem to be made of bricks while ....etc etc..."

For maps....you can say "on the east we have water, on the north it borders country xyz etc...."

Process diagrams are hard. There is no way you will be able to describe if it is a difficult process you don't understand. Just speak as fluently as you can with key words in the image.

4) As time is most important factor, can we skip a sub section and revisit the same if time permits? For example, if in Reading section, its taking too much time for one re-order paragraph, can we skip (by clicking next button) and come back again once we are done with other questions?

---No. Every time you click next, it's the last time you will be able to work on that section. Practice is key for time management.

5) I understand that at any time there are many students appearing for the exam in the room. Going by personal experience, how distracting is it as most of us would have practised in isolation at home?

---It is definitely harder. Practice speaking in public places, that's all you can do. I would suggest drink some coffee before the exam to keep you focused, it is very easy to get completely distracted.

6) Any significant / noticeable changes in the recent format of exam as I am reading that the format and complexity has been changed recently?

--General consensus here is that people are finding the exams harder since Early May. It could be just rumors, give it your best try...

7) Any other useful tips to keep in mind in order to score higher during the exam?

Be focused! Remain calm....practice is the key,....

Also remember, in speaking the computer does not penalize you for minor mistakes. I missed the first half of 1 repeat sentence, i felt that my describe image went bad because most of the images were process/timetable/maps which i had not prepared for.

But i still managed to get 90 in all sections including speaking. So don't feel demoralized if you make a mistake, remain calm and just focus on the next question.

Don't take the exam without taking practice test A & B. They give you the best idea how the real exam is going to be like.




Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks a lot for the valuable inputs on PTE exam.
> 
> I have few queries and would appreciate if someone who has undertaken the test recently can answer them.
> 
> 1) How big is erasable notepad? How convenient is it to use erasable notepad as compared to normal paper notepad e are used to?
> 
> 2) Describe Image section - How many items are generally there? Whether this section always have a mix (Charts, Process, Image, Map) or generally is it more about charts along with 1 or 2 images.
> 
> 3) I find hard to describe a picture and process in Describe Image section. Any useful tips on how to describe these images?
> 
> 4) As time is most important factor, can we skip a sub section and revisit the same if time permits? For example, if in Reading section, its taking too much time for one re-order paragraph, can we skip (by clicking next button) and come back again once we are done with other questions?
> 
> 5) I understand that at any time there are many students appearing for the exam in the room. Going by personal experience, how distracting is it as most of us would have practised in isolation at home?
> 
> 6) Any significant / noticeable changes in the recent format of exam as I am reading that the format and complexity has been changed recently?
> 
> 7) Any other useful tips to keep in mind in order to score higher during the exam?


----------



## chint

aafs88 said:


> I really admire the consistency of results that PTE has (More often than not). Wish more countries accepted this computer assessed PTE exam!
> 
> PTE-A (L:90 R:90 S:90 W:84 : OVERALL:90)[/QUOTE
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey buddy, please can you elaborate on consistency, do you mean that u are seeing almost similar scores in sections u had cleared / not cleared previously ?
> 
> if that is the case then i think, software may not be playing trick to trap us when we give multiple exams.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

american_desi said:


> Please find below my responses:
> 
> 1) How big is erasable notepad? How convenient is it to use erasable notepad as compared to normal paper notepad e are used to?
> 
> ---It has about 6 pagesx 2 sides...you can ask for more by raising your hand. I found this to be very annoying and difficult to write. My pen stopped working in between, had to ask for a replacement.
> 
> There is nothing much you can do about this though, you can purchase an erasable notepad from stationary store and practice if you are too concerned about.
> 
> 2) Describe Image section - How many items are generally there? Whether this section always have a mix (Charts, Process, Image, Map) or generally is it more about charts along with 1 or 2 images.
> 
> ---It depends, could be anywhere between 6-10. I practiced mostly charts(bar/pie/line) but almost the images in my exam were process/buildings/timetable type and things i have not even come across in any practice. So practice all kinds of images not just charts.
> 
> You can pick a daily newspaper and try to practice...there will be many graphs everyday in newspapers.
> 
> 3) I find hard to describe a picture and process in Describe Image section. Any useful tips on how to describe these images?
> 
> -- Unfortunately there is no method for such things. For buildings you can say "bottom left corner or top right corner we see reflection of another older building which seem to be made of bricks while ....etc etc..."
> 
> For maps....you can say "on the east we have water, on the north it borders country xyz etc...."
> 
> Process diagrams are hard. There is no way you will be able to describe if it is a difficult process you don't understand. Just speak as fluently as you can with key words in the image.
> 
> 4) As time is most important factor, can we skip a sub section and revisit the same if time permits? For example, if in Reading section, its taking too much time for one re-order paragraph, can we skip (by clicking next button) and come back again once we are done with other questions?
> 
> ---No. Every time you click next, it's the last time you will be able to work on that section. Practice is key for time management.
> 
> 5) I understand that at any time there are many students appearing for the exam in the room. Going by personal experience, how distracting is it as most of us would have practised in isolation at home?
> 
> ---It is definitely harder. Practice speaking in public places, that's all you can do. I would suggest drink some coffee before the exam to keep you focused, it is very easy to get completely distracted.
> 
> 6) Any significant / noticeable changes in the recent format of exam as I am reading that the format and complexity has been changed recently?
> 
> --General consensus here is that people are finding the exams harder since Early May. It could be just rumors, give it your best try...
> 
> 7) Any other useful tips to keep in mind in order to score higher during the exam?
> 
> Be focused! Remain calm....practice is the key,....
> 
> Also remember, in speaking the computer does not penalize you for minor mistakes. I missed the first half of 1 repeat sentence, i felt that my describe image went bad because most of the images were process/timetable/maps which i had not prepared for.
> 
> But i still managed to get 90 in all sections including speaking. So don't feel demoralized if you make a mistake, remain calm and just focus on the next question.
> 
> Don't take the exam without taking practice test A & B. They give you the best idea how the real exam is going to be like.


Thanks for your valuable feedback 
I would like to know your score in Exam A & B that you have taken before the real exam ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## prank123

hi can u pls permit me to gmail drive.as u have shared it in yr post.


----------



## ashmiya

NOMADINAU said:


> Yes that is correct


That means I have another 6 months before which I have to score PTE 79+, if not I am out of the game.

Ash


----------



## amazing234

aafs88 said:


> I really admire the consistency of results that PTE has (More often than not). Wish more countries accepted this computer assessed PTE exam!
> 
> PTE-A (L:90 R:90 S:90 W:84 : OVERALL:90)


Congratulations aafs88, what day did you take your test?


----------



## apa11

prasadvarma said:


> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_rCw4gC3uCjLUVlMWQ1NE5mdUE


Hi, 

Is this " https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...UVlMWQ1NE5mdUE" updated version of Macmllum book to practice PTE test or any other material? If anyone of you have please reply


----------



## chint

aafs88 said:


> I really admire the consistency of results that PTE has (More often than not). Wish more countries accepted this computer assessed PTE exam!
> 
> PTE-A (L:90 R:90 S:90 W:84 : OVERALL:90)



Hey buddy, for consistency, did you achieved almost similar scores in the sections u had cleared in previous exam as compared to the latest results ?


----------



## tkuriyan

tkuriyan said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I wrote my exam on yesterday (31st May 2017), and got an email today saying that my results are available online. However, when I checked it online I got the following message.
> 
> "Alert!
> This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologise for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support."
> 
> When I contacted the customer service they said it's a technical problem and I have to wait.
> 
> Is there anyone experiencing this problem.



Hi Guys,

I got my results as S/W/R/L - 63/70/66/70. I am aiming for 79+.


----------



## harvy16

Hi

Scored this in PTE exam - 
Communicative Skills
Listening: 76.00
Reading: 77.00
Speaking: 69.00
Writing: 80.00

Need 79+ in each section. Please suggest any ideas to crack this.

Has anyone attempted TOEFL iBT?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

harvy16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Scored this in PTE exam -
> Communicative Skills
> Listening: 76.00
> Reading: 77.00
> Speaking: 69.00
> Writing: 80.00
> 
> Need 79+ in each section. Please suggest any ideas to crack this.
> 
> Has anyone attempted TOEFL iBT?


I have you need 30/30 in writing of TOEFL IBT to get 8.0 equivalent.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wacky1nash

Hi,

Does anyone here know how the PTE compares to IELTS (general). Is any one easier than the other?


----------



## NB

wacky1nash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone here know how the PTE compares to IELTS (general). Is any one easier than the other?


If you go through the thread, practically every few pages you will find that some members or the other has confirmed that PTEA is much easier then IELTS if you are planning for a high score (20 points )

If you are planning to give the exam for just functional English, then IELTS may be more suitable 

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011

Can folks who have appeared for the PTE exam during last few weeks an

1) How many describe Image questions were there in the exam? How many of them were related to graphs, how many about processes and how many were about an image or diagram?

2) What if we are not able to describe one of the images properly, how much impact it has on our speaking score? Can we still get 79 points in speaking?

3) Please share the topics for essays that you encountered during the recent PTE exam.


----------



## kumarhn

I gave both  seems like IELTS and PTE are similar.......with some differences, their own.
I prefer IELTS over PTE.
As I scored less in IELTS reading I gave PTE recently and scored pretty well, except in speaking.
if you are taking PTE, I suggest you to take your exam in a smaller center where you can expect less disturbances from fellow test-takers. 
When I took my test, the candidates sitting on either sides were 'DAMN LOUD', I couldn't hear/concentrate affected my speaking  anyways got the score needed for migration

Hence, I prefer IELTS, no one can disturb you and you are speaking to a person unlike in PTE its computerised and it recognises only certain type of accents, however in IELTS you are speaking to a real person and evaluation is more real


----------



## kumarhn

wacky1nash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone here know how the PTE compares to IELTS (general). Is any one easier than the other?


I gave both seems like IELTS and PTE are similar.......with some differences, their own.
I prefer IELTS over PTE.
As I scored less in IELTS reading I gave PTE recently and scored pretty well, except in speaking.
if you are taking PTE, I suggest you to take your exam in a smaller center where you can expect less disturbances from fellow test-takers. 
When I took my test, the candidates sitting on either sides were 'DAMN LOUD', I couldn't hear/concentrate affected my speaking anyways got the score needed for migration

Hence, I prefer IELTS, no one can disturb you and you are speaking to a person unlike in PTE its computerised and it recognises only certain type of accents, however in IELTS you are speaking to a real person and evaluation is more real


----------



## wacky1nash

kumarhn said:


> I gave both  seems like IELTS and PTE are similar.......with some differences, their own.
> I prefer IELTS over PTE.
> As I scored less in IELTS reading I gave PTE recently and scored pretty well, except in speaking.
> if you are taking PTE, I suggest you to take your exam in a smaller center where you can expect less disturbances from fellow test-takers.
> When I took my test, the candidates sitting on either sides were 'DAMN LOUD', I couldn't hear/concentrate affected my speaking  anyways got the score needed for migration
> 
> Hence, I prefer IELTS, no one can disturb you and you are speaking to a person unlike in PTE its computerised and it recognises only certain type of accents, however in IELTS you are speaking to a real person and evaluation is more real


Thanks! This comparison was really helpful! I think I will go with IELTS, since I am not comfortable with speaking in a mic for recording.


----------



## american_desi

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback
> I would like to know your score in Exam A & B that you have taken before the real exam ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


My exam A scores were very similar to my final score. I got 90 in speaking and listening in both exam A and B but I scored lower(reading 78 both tests and writing around 75) in reading and writing as I had ignored those 2 sections. I did not have a strategy in writing. After the exam A and B results I practiced reading and wiring which helped me. 

I would say that if you give exam A and B after fully preparing your final results should be somewhat close to the aggregate results of a and B


----------



## aspirant1

I got my results today.
L=90, S=90, R=82, W=90 :rockon:


----------



## sikkandar

Congrats


----------



## Jazbekhu

aspirant1 said:


> I got my results today.
> L=90, S=90, R=82, W=90



Congrats mate
Help us with your strategies


----------



## Meavin2011

aspirant1 said:


> I got my results today.
> L=90, S=90, R=82, W=90 :rockon:


Congrats. What were your essay topics in the exam?


----------



## Meavin2011

Can folks who have appeared for the PTE exam during last few weeks an

1) How many describe Image questions were there in the exam? How many of them were related to graphs, how many about processes and how many were about an image or diagram?

2) Please share the topics for essays that you encountered during the recent PTE exam.


----------



## sikkandar

Hi,

I have scored in mock exam version 1 

LRSW 55 42 57 52

Is it possible for me to get 65+ in real exam. I have my exam day after tomorrow.


----------



## sikkandar

american_desi said:


> ahmedkamal9411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your valuable feedback
> I would like to know your score in Exam A & B that you have taken before the real exam ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My exam A scores were very similar to my final score. I got 90 in speaking and listening in both exam A and B but I scored lower(reading 78 both tests and writing around 75) in reading and writing as I had ignored those 2 sections. I did not have a strategy in writing. After the exam A and B results I practiced reading and wiring which helped me.
> 
> I would say that if you give exam A and B after fully preparing your final results should be somewhat close to the aggregate results of a and B
Click to expand...

Can you explain your strategy? How did you prepared?


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

aspirant1 said:


> I got my results today.
> L=90, S=90, R=82, W=90 :rockon:


Congratulations! 

I have a question?, In multiple choice , choose more than one answer in reading and listening 

you have chosen 2 answers or it may be more than 2 answers for example 3 answers? 



Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

sikkandar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have scored in mock exam version 1
> 
> LRSW 55 42 57 52
> 
> Is it possible for me to get 65+ in real exam. I have my exam day after tomorrow.


Better to improve your reading skills. Mock test version 1 is bit harder than the Mock test v2 and the real exam. Do the mock test version 2 before you face the real exam  good luck


----------



## sikkandar

hirushan said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have scored in mock exam version 1
> 
> LRSW 55 42 57 52
> 
> Is it possible for me to get 65+ in real exam. I have my exam day after tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to improve your reading skills. Mock test version 1 is bit harder than the Mock test v2 and the real exam. Do the mock test version 2 before you face the real exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## a4arunav

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I have a question?, In multiple choice , choose more than one answer in reading and listening
> 
> you have chosen 2 answers or it may be more than 2 answers for example 3 answers?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



It can be more than 2 answers as well.


----------



## a4arunav

sikkandar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have scored in mock exam version 1
> 
> LRSW 55 42 57 52
> 
> Is it possible for me to get 65+ in real exam. I have my exam day after tomorrow.


Yes you can. Practice & Practice. Last day tips:

-Reading section: Look at some of the online RCs.
-Writing : Go through some of the sample articles on sites like HBR etc., with focus on conclusion etc. For summarize written text, make sure you write only 1 sentence (Starting with capital letter and ending with full stops).
-Speaking: Focus on fluency rather than content,
-Listening: Do some practice questions on Youtube etc.


MY PTE score:

Mock test A: L 90, S: 90, W: 90, R: 83

Actual Exam: L 83, S: 90, W : 80, R 81


----------



## a4arunav

prasadvarma said:


> Gave my exam yesterday and got results today.
> 
> My Scores : LRSW : 64/62/76/68
> My desired scores are 65 in all sections.
> Going for 2nd attempt.


All the best


----------



## a4arunav

kumarhn said:


> I gave both  seems like IELTS and PTE are similar.......with some differences, their own.
> I prefer IELTS over PTE.
> As I scored less in IELTS reading I gave PTE recently and scored pretty well, except in speaking.
> if you are taking PTE, I suggest you to take your exam in a smaller center where you can expect less disturbances from fellow test-takers.
> When I took my test, the candidates sitting on either sides were 'DAMN LOUD', I couldn't hear/concentrate affected my speaking  anyways got the score needed for migration
> 
> Hence, I prefer IELTS, no one can disturb you and you are speaking to a person unlike in PTE its computerised and it recognises only certain type of accents, however in IELTS you are speaking to a real person and evaluation is more real


Agreed: I got so distracted during my PTE exam. It was a small room and there were 5 candidates giving the exam @ same time slot, which means everyone had his/her speaking section at the same time. It was so perturbing. It had an effect on my performance (though I was able to clear the 79+ cut off).

Mock test 1 result: L 90, S 90, R, 87,W 90

Actual test result: L 83, S 90, R 81, W 80


----------



## sikkandar

a4arunav said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have scored in mock exam version 1
> 
> LRSW 55 42 57 52
> 
> Is it possible for me to get 65+ in real exam. I have my exam day after tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can. Practice & Practice. Last day tips:
> 
> -Reading section: Look at some of the online RCs.
> -Writing : Go through some of the sample articles on sites like HBR etc., with focus on conclusion etc. For summarize written text, make sure you write only 1 sentence (Starting with capital letter and ending with full stops).
> -Speaking: Focus on fluency rather than content,
> -Listening: Do some practice questions on Youtube etc.
> 
> 
> MY PTE score:
> 
> Mock test A: L 90, S: 90, W: 90, R: 83
> 
> Actual Exam: L 83, S: 90, W : 80, R 81
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your last day tips. 

Can you please tell me if I finish my task before the allotted time, can I go next. 

For instance, in "read a loud" 40 secs are allotted. If I finish it in 30 secs, can I go next. Or I should wait till 40 secs?


----------



## sikkandar

a4arunav said:


> kumarhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like IELTS and PTE are similar.......with some differences, their own.
> I prefer IELTS over PTE.
> As I scored less in IELTS reading I gave PTE recently and scored pretty well, except in speaking.
> if you are taking PTE, I suggest you to take your exam in a smaller center where you can expect less disturbances from fellow test-takers.
> When I took my test, the candidates sitting on either sides were 'DAMN LOUD', I couldn't hear/concentrate affected my speaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways got the score needed for migration
> 
> Hence, I prefer IELTS, no one can disturb you and you are speaking to a person unlike in PTE its computerised and it recognises only certain type of accents, however in IELTS you are speaking to a real person and evaluation is more real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed: I got so distracted during my PTE exam. It was a small room and there were 5 candidates giving the exam @ same time slot, which means everyone had his/her speaking section at the same time. It was so perturbing. It had an effect on my performance (though I was able to clear the 79+ cut off).
> 
> Mock test 1 result: L 90, S 90, R, 87,W 90
> 
> Actual test result: L 83, S 90, R 81, W 80
Click to expand...

Congrats. 

Can you please give your strategy to get this score? This will help many. Thanks


----------



## a4arunav

sikkandar said:


> Thanks a lot for your last day tips.
> 
> Can you please tell me if I finish my task before the allotted time, can I go next.
> 
> For instance, in "read a loud" 40 secs are allotted. If I finish it in 30 secs, can I go next. Or I should wait till 40 secs?


Absolutely. Don't wait for 40 secs to get over.You'll waste lot of valuable time if you do that. Click "Next" once you are done .


----------



## imabid

Hello,
Is there any person who has real exam questions for "write from dictation". If yes please share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnk009

Couple of points I would like to make here:

- Refer appropriate material as plenty is available online to misguide you and give you falls impressing that your English is good. E2langauge helped me a lot to master the methods and most importantly learn and developed the skills. Believe me you will be tested one or other way on skills in PTE.


Focus on fundamental rather than shortcuts to pass the exam. E2langauge helped me a lot here as they go from very fundamental.

I would say PTE books and material is somewhat outdated as actual PTE difficulty level is FAR above it.

Closest material from PTE is their mock test. A general perception is that mock test level is tougher than actual PTE. It is not. Don’t think that you will get 5-7 points bump in actual PTE over mock test score. Actual PTE is much different and somewhat harder, though give you plenty of opportunities to score as well.

Bets way to clear PTE is build the skills and practice the methods with at equivalent material. E2language has plenty of material to practice and it’s at par with actual PTE.

All the best!!


----------



## Saaho

tnk009 said:


> Couple of points I would like to make here:
> 
> - Refer appropriate material as plenty is available online to misguide you and give you falls impressing that your English is good. E2langauge helped me a lot to master the methods and most importantly learn and developed the skills. Believe me you will be tested one or other way on skills in PTE.
> 
> 
> Focus on fundamental rather than shortcuts to pass the exam. E2langauge helped me a lot here as they go from very fundamental.
> 
> I would say PTE books and material is somewhat outdated as actual PTE difficulty level is FAR above it.
> 
> Closest material from PTE is their mock test. A general perception is that mock test level is tougher than actual PTE. It is not. Don’t think that you will get 5-7 points bump in actual PTE over mock test score. Actual PTE is much different and somewhat harder, though give you plenty of opportunities to score as well.
> 
> Bets way to clear PTE is build the skills and practice the methods with at equivalent material. E2language has plenty of material to practice and it’s at par with actual PTE.
> 
> All the best!!


Hi, 

Can you share the E2 PTE practice material if you have one.


----------



## tnk009

prasadvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share the E2 PTE practice material if you have one.


Hi:
Most of their material is online so I am afraid I can't share anything with you.
But to start with, try with free membership which will give you the flavour of their teaching style. Also check their U-tube videos as they post plenty of videos.

Key is to get feedback from the experts.

All the best!!


----------



## Ilay

*What does this sentence mean*

Hey guys,

I am struggling to understand this sentence..could you please help me?

Indeed, we would claim that we are naturally practical thinkers and too full of common sense to produce such highbrows - a situation not helped by many of the people who we consider to be intellectuals denying the fact.

Who are these people and what does who refer to? I couldn't get what the sentence mean by its grammatical structure..is there an en-dash missing out after intellectuals? what fact are the intellectuals denying? 

From this sentence i am supposed to reach out to the fact that intellectuals dont like to be called so..confused..

Thanks ahead..


----------



## rachlafortz

Hi Guys,

I've tried viewing my score report but it is only blank page comes out, 

is there anyone of you experience this kind of thing?


----------



## a4arunav

rachlafortz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've tried viewing my score report but it is only blank page comes out,
> 
> is there anyone of you experience this kind of thing?


Yes. Same thing happened with me. I called PTE A customer care and they gave a generic reply "Wait for 1-2 days. I again checked after 2 days and was able to find the complete report.


----------



## nishish

rachlafortz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've tried viewing my score report but it is only blank page comes out,
> 
> is there anyone of you experience this kind of thing?


This happened to me as well. I waited for like 1-2 hours and the issue was resolved itself.
Wait for some time.


----------



## mrgalfield

Dear Bros,
I took the mock test B on Ptepractice.com of Preason today (cost 36$), got the result as below. Could you please give me some advice by deducing from this result, which area should I improve and whether I am possible to get 65+ in the first real test? 

Overall: 59
*Communicative Skills*
Listening 57
Reading 59
Speaking 56
Writing 63

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 55
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 56
Written Discourse 90
Thank you in advance, Bros!


----------



## riyapatel

hii friends, i have problem with describe image , plz  experts give me some tips so i can get better scores in my next attempt. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ilay

*Describe Image Vocabulary*

Dear experts, I have been reading the tips as much as I could so far and I must confess I already feel more confident as I feel your experiences will def help me as they have to others. 

Same as many, I have issues about DEscribe Image as well, I have read most of the tips shared and I have an idea as to how I should be talking. I was wondering if there is a good resource from where I can learn the vocabulary on DI and descripe map, picture etc. that you could share as well?

Much appreciated!


----------



## vutla9992

riyapatel said:


> hii friends, i have problem with describe image , plz experts give me some tips so i can get better scores in my next attempt.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Prepare standard formats for each image type, dont deviate from that and don't stop while speaking and no self corrections. Whether it is wrong or right just go, system don't care about content, it only tests your pronunciation and fluency, it's tested and proved


----------



## nishish

Ilay said:


> Dear experts, I have been reading the tips as much as I could so far and I must confess I already feel more confident as I feel your experiences will def help me as they have to others.
> 
> Same as many, I have issues about DEscribe Image as well, I have read most of the tips shared and I have an idea as to how I should be talking. I was wondering if there is a good resource from where I can learn the vocabulary on DI and descripe map, picture etc. that you could share as well?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Go through the attached doc file.
It may help in describe image section.


----------



## xpat2oz

HI Nishish,

what is meant by CDR ?

-Mahi


----------



## xpat2oz

HI All,

pls help to summarize the below text.

-----------------
It has been claimed that everything of importance, that originated in Italy from the thirteenth to the seventeenth century, bore the distinctive mark of Fine Arts. Early on, Cimabue and Duccio da Siena were the two masters whose Madonna’s had given the new impulse to painting and brought them immortal fame. They were the heralds of the time when poetry of sentiment, beauty of color, animation and individuality of form replaced Medieval formality and ugliness; a time when the spirit of art revived with an impulse prophetic of its coming glory.
It is important to remember that the art of the Renaissance had, in the beginning, a distinct office to fill in the service of the Church. Later, in historical and decorative painting it served the State, and at length in portrait and landscape painting, in pictures of genre subjects and still-life, abundant opportunity was afforded for all orders of talent, and the generous patronage of art by church, state, and men of rank and wealth made Italy a veritable paradise for artists. Gradually, with the revival of learning, artists were free to give greater importance to secular subjects and an element of worldliness, and even of immorality, invaded the realm of art as it invaded the realms of life and literature. This was an era of change in all departments of life. Chivalry, the great "poetic lie," died with feudalism.

----------------------


----------



## nishish

xpat2oz said:


> HI Nishish,
> 
> what is meant by CDR ?
> 
> -Mahi


CDR is competency demonstration report. It is required by engineers for skill assessment. Not related to Pte.


----------



## uvrays

*Not understanding my score*

Hi All,

I gave IELTS and got a 7 band. So I decided to give PTE-A : targeting to score 79 in all sections. I prepared myself using the material available over the internet - google search and mostly youtube.

I gave a mock test yesterday - below were my scores:

Listening: 74
Reading: 70
Speaking: 76
Writing: 72

Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 64
Pronunciation: 70
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 90 
Written Discourse: 90

While my fluency and pronunciation is not good, my speaking score is the best in the lot. 

I am sure I made atleast one spelling mistake in "listening and filling blanks"

One reorder paragraph was all messed 

In read aloud - I did not stress on key words as I was too stressed. I finished atleast 10-12 secs before allocated time - Does that matter.

Describe image was just ok. I should have added conclusions - i realized later.

But I dont know now - what should I do? Where do I start preparing from? 

Feeling confused!!


----------



## xpat2oz

Hi uvrays,

when did you start preparing PTEA ? how much time did you take to get this score? it looks good score in Mock test. Hopefully you will get desired score in actual test.

All the best.

-Mahi


----------



## bulop

any rough idea about max mistakes allowed to get min 79 in reading section ?


----------



## soshainaus

xpat2oz said:


> HI All,
> 
> pls help to summarize the below text.
> 
> -----------------
> It has been claimed that everything of importance, that originated in Italy from the thirteenth to the seventeenth century, bore the distinctive mark of Fine Arts. Early on, Cimabue and Duccio da Siena were the two masters whose Madonna’s had given the new impulse to painting and brought them immortal fame. They were the heralds of the time when poetry of sentiment, beauty of color, animation and individuality of form replaced Medieval formality and ugliness; a time when the spirit of art revived with an impulse prophetic of its coming glory.
> It is important to remember that the art of the Renaissance had, in the beginning, a distinct office to fill in the service of the Church. Later, in historical and decorative painting it served the State, and at length in portrait and landscape painting, in pictures of genre subjects and still-life, abundant opportunity was afforded for all orders of talent, and the generous patronage of art by church, state, and men of rank and wealth made Italy a veritable paradise for artists. Gradually, with the revival of learning, artists were free to give greater importance to secular subjects and an element of worldliness, and even of immorality, invaded the realm of art as it invaded the realms of life and literature. This was an era of change in all departments of life. Chivalry, the great "poetic lie," died with feudalism.
> 
> ----------------------


Patronage by the Church played a pivotal role in the revival of art that further engendered variegated subjects' incorporation by the artists.


----------



## soshainaus

Ilay said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am struggling to understand this sentence..could you please help me?
> 
> Indeed, we would claim that we are naturally practical thinkers and too full of common sense to produce such highbrows - a situation not helped by many of the people who we consider to be intellectuals denying the fact.
> 
> Who are these people and what does who refer to? I couldn't get what the sentence mean by its grammatical structure..is there an en-dash missing out after intellectuals? what fact are the intellectuals denying?
> 
> From this sentence i am supposed to reach out to the fact that intellectuals dont like to be called so..confused..
> 
> Thanks ahead..


I think we need more context here to help. May be a sentence before and after this particular sentence. Definitely 'who' refers to the 'intellectuals' in this sentence.


----------



## tarunsharma1186

gd2015 said:


> ]
> 
> I am taking PTE at 'The Chopras' tomorrow. Will update you on the facilities there.
> Can you please tell your experience of the exam? How difficult or easy was it compared to Macmillan and scored tests?


Can you please share your experience with Chopras for PTE test as in pearson bangalore i faced lot noise and distraction.


----------



## Romeoprexx

has anybody taken PTE exam this June and if yes is the speaking session still difficult


----------



## KengurMark

Romeoprexx said:


> has anybody taken PTE exam this June and if yes is the speaking session still difficult


I took the PTE exam 3 days ago. All this talk about how PTE got harder or stricter is nonsense in my opinion. I also took PTE in May when allegedly it was easier. Well, guess what, now I got 89 overall, compared to 78 in May. What I'm trying to say is, don't believe in those rumours, it will only discourage you. I see that you are concerned about speaking, I recon it is the same as before as I got 90.


----------



## aafs88

*Steer clear of The Chopras*



tarunsharma1186 said:


> Can you please share your experience with Chopras for PTE test as in pearson bangalore i faced lot noise and distraction.


My experience with The Chopras in Mumbai was horrible. They told me I scored an Overall 60, with no split even amongst the sections, forget Qn-qise analysis. 
Told me I needed 10-15 classroom sessions to get a decent score. I was aghast, since I am pretty sure my test or English score could be this low. 

Guess what? I gave the PTE within a month after this, and scored an overall 90 without any of their useless classes!


----------



## aafs88

Romeoprexx said:


> has anybody taken PTE exam this June and if yes is the speaking session still difficult


I took the PTE in May, and no, I do not think there is any increase in the level of difficulty of the exam.


----------



## Manager11

To my own experience, there is a significant change both in the exam questions and scoring. I find reading and listening more challenging than before.


----------



## NB

aafs88 said:


> I took the PTE in May, and no, I do not think there is any increase in the level of difficulty of the exam.


He knows about May and is asking about JUNE

Cheers


----------



## imtiaza

Hi Every one, 

Is it true that PTE ACADEMIC DUMPS are available or people are just floating the news.

I am going to appear in July.

Thanks
imtiaza


----------



## bulop

I bought official gold kit but could anyone suggest more paid tests from other publishers/web sites ? or maybe some other tests ? I find out e2 language academic express, do they have enough tests on this plan ?


----------



## chvarma80

*HI*



Manager11 said:


> To my own experience, there is a significant change both in the exam questions and scoring. I find reading and listening more challenging than before.


How do you know this?
Have you appeared last month as well as this month?
Did you get your scores, and analyzed them both?


----------



## imtiaza

Is it really true....?
They are changing it.....?
Will it be difficult ....?
Did anybody attempt the exam in June todate...?


----------



## american_desi

imtiaza said:


> Is it really true....?
> They are changing it.....?
> Will it be difficult ....?
> Did anybody attempt the exam in June todate...?


Guys....it doesn't matter....stop worrying about things which are not in your control 

Listening is the easiest section,....reading can be challenging(if you are aiming >79) but otherwise that's easy as well....

I gave my exam last week of May, and got 90 in all sections....i found the speaking section extremely challenging, the most difficult of any practice exams i have taken (including A, B, PTE.exe practice questions, E2 language practice)

Most of the speaking questions were NOT simple bar/line/pie charts.....so it threw me off....but the PTE scoring seems very lax....my content was definitely not very good, but i was fluent...

So don't stress out and just speak as fluently as you can, and don't take the exam before taking practice A & B and get the score you want...if you can get the score you want in practice exam, there is very little chance you will get higher in the actual exam...


----------



## Manager11

chvarma80 said:


> How do you know this?
> Have you appeared last month as well as this month?
> Did you get your scores, and analyzed them both?



Unfortunately, i appeared last month two times, this month once. I am one of their best customer and have not been able to cross speaking 49. Do you know how i can improve my score in reading? It is not as bad as my speaking.


----------



## theillusionist

american_desi said:


> Guys....it doesn't matter....stop worrying about things which are not in your control
> 
> Most of the speaking questions were NOT simple bar/line/pie charts.....so it threw me off....but the PTE scoring seems very lax....my content was definitely not very good, but i was fluent...


Can you please let us know what are all the images you got ? if it is other than bar/line/pie charts


----------



## JHubble

american_desi said:


> Guys....it doesn't matter....stop worrying about things which are not in your control
> 
> Listening is the easiest section,....reading can be challenging(if you are aiming >79) but otherwise that's easy as well....
> 
> I gave my exam last week of May, and got 90 in all sections....i found the speaking section extremely challenging, the most difficult of any practice exams i have taken (including A, B, PTE.exe practice questions, E2 language practice)
> 
> Most of the speaking questions were NOT simple bar/line/pie charts.....so it threw me off....but the PTE scoring seems very lax....my content was definitely not very good, but i was fluent...
> 
> So don't stress out and just speak as fluently as you can, and don't take the exam before taking practice A & B and get the score you want...if you can get the score you want in practice exam, there is very little chance you will get higher in the actual exam...


If I'm not mistaken, did u take the Pearson practice test (A&B) multiple times? In order to measure your fluency in the PTE scale.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

i do not know how to buy this silver preparation test kit over here in Nigeria i have tried using my master card but my bank wont accept the transaction because they dont want to pay dollars with a local currency master card does anybody here know were i can get the discount code.. seems like i wont be talking the scored test then


----------



## RenVilo

Hi,

I initially wanted to go to Aus with a Visa 457 but changed that to a 189. I did my ACS skill assessment and I got positive feedback this morning. I scored around 60 with my initial PTE test and going to write it next week Wednesday. I know I'll get proficient but I really would like to get Superior as that will push me to 70 points for the EOI and I heard its a bit easier/better for them to select you to apply for the visa then.

So I was wondering, is it worth buying the gold package with the 2 tests?


----------



## ArchV

american_desi said:


> Guys....it doesn't matter....stop worrying about things which are not in your control
> 
> Listening is the easiest section,....reading can be challenging(if you are aiming >79) but otherwise that's easy as well....
> 
> I gave my exam last week of May, and got 90 in all sections....i found the speaking section extremely challenging, the most difficult of any practice exams i have taken (including A, B, PTE.exe practice questions, E2 language practice)
> 
> Most of the speaking questions were NOT simple bar/line/pie charts.....so it threw me off....but the PTE scoring seems very lax....my content was definitely not very good, but i was fluent...
> 
> So don't stress out and just speak as fluently as you can, and don't take the exam before taking practice A & B and get the score you want...if you can get the score you want in practice exam, there is very little chance you will get higher in the actual exam...


Props for this awesome score! Flawless. Do you mind elaborating on the speaking questions? Do you mean that most of the charts were more complex, perhaps involving more combinations/variables than you expected?

Thanks!


----------



## american_desi

theillusionist said:


> Can you please let us know what are all the images you got ? if it is other than bar/line/pie charts


Process flow charts, 2 complex pie charts in same image, 1 map, line graphs with Y axis on both side  and timetable


----------



## american_desi

ArchV said:


> Props for this awesome score! Flawless. Do you mind elaborating on the speaking questions? Do you mean that most of the charts were more complex, perhaps involving more combinations/variables than you expected?
> 
> Thanks!



thanks buddy! i must add that luck does play a factor in PTE.....

I answered someone else either....

Process flow charts, 2 complex pie charts in same image, 1 map, line graphs with Y axis on both side and timetable


Yes, like you mentioned more combinations/variables than an usual chart....like a line graph usually has X & Y Axis, i had the chart like this !_! (2 Y axis with different description on both sides) 

I don't remember the details.....I even had something like a food pyramid with process arrows on each of the pyramid block...


----------



## subz.finwiz

RenVilo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I initially wanted to go to Aus with a Visa 457 but changed that to a 189. I did my ACS skill assessment and I got positive feedback this morning. I scored around 60 with my initial PTE test and going to write it next week Wednesday. I know I'll get proficient but I really would like to get Superior as that will push me to 70 points for the EOI and I heard its a bit easier/better for them to select you to apply for the visa then.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was wondering, is it worth buying the gold package with the 2 tests?




Well it's both yes and no.
Mocks provide you a score to see where you stand . And my personal opinion would be if you have already attempted Pte actual , there is little value addition for mock. Unless you have prepared differently with a radical new approach and want to see how it will work for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

Yesterday I have taken pte-a exam in Chennai. Waiting for the result ?
Any idea when result will show up?
Anyone taken exam yesterday and got result?


----------



## Prem0625

sikkandar said:


> Yesterday I have taken pte-a exam in Chennai. Waiting for the result ?
> Any idea when result will show up?
> Anyone taken exam yesterday and got result?


Hi, 

Which center did you take up in chennai, i had my exam on 7th june in Edwise and got confirmation email saying that my scores are available in pearson website. while trying to download the same, reports seems to be blank without any score. I checked with Online chat support and they asked me to wait for another 24-48 hours as they have escalated this error. 

Have anybody else came across such error earlier. 

thanks


----------



## aafs88

RenVilo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I initially wanted to go to Aus with a Visa 457 but changed that to a 189. I did my ACS skill assessment and I got positive feedback this morning. I scored around 60 with my initial PTE test and going to write it next week Wednesday. I know I'll get proficient but I really would like to get Superior as that will push me to 70 points for the EOI and I heard its a bit easier/better for them to select you to apply for the visa then.
> 
> So I was wondering, is it worth buying the gold package with the 2 tests?


IMHO it is definitely worth it to buy the Gold kit. 
I initially ought Silver. Gave the mock, got overall 81 (Only Speaking was <79 at a 71 score).
Then I practiced for 2 weeks, again bought and appeared for a practice mock and finally scored superior (Overall 90 LSW:90, R:88).

It was only upon scoring this that I booked the final test and was able to replicate the Overall 90 score. 

Had I not taken the mocks, I doubt if I could have done equally well in the actual PTE.

Good luck,
Aafreen


----------



## aafs88

american_desi said:


> thanks buddy! i must add that luck does play a factor in PTE.....
> 
> I answered someone else either....
> 
> Process flow charts, 2 complex pie charts in same image, 1 map, line graphs with Y axis on both side and timetable
> 
> 
> Yes, like you mentioned more combinations/variables than an usual chart....like a line graph usually has X & Y Axis, i had the chart like this !_! (2 Y axis with different description on both sides)
> 
> I don't remember the details.....I even had something like a food pyramid with process arrows on each of the pyramid block...



The double Y axis chart and Pyramid was there in my PTE exam too as also the process flow charts!


----------



## sikkandar

Prem0625 said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I have taken pte-a exam in Chennai. Waiting for the result ?
> Any idea when result will show up?
> Anyone taken exam yesterday and got result?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Which center did you take up in chennai, i had my exam on 7th june in Edwise and got confirmation email saying that my scores are available in pearson website. while trying to download the same, reports seems to be blank without any score. I checked with Online chat support and they asked me to wait for another 24-48 hours as they have escalated this error.
> 
> Have anybody else came across such error earlier.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


I have taken in pearson professional center. Still status is "taken"


----------



## theillusionist

aafs88 said:


> The double Y axis chart and Pyramid was there in my PTE exam too as also the process flow charts!


Hey,

Thanks for sharing the info.

What is this double Y axis chat? Can you describe or share some links for reference.


----------



## sikkandar

Can I apply for NSW(190) with PTE 55 for Electrical engineer


----------



## chint

Hi Everyone.

I took my pte exam yesterday and was able to crack my goal in 2nd attempt. A big thank you to this forum, its members for keeping us integrated by providing regular support and guidance.  

Scores

LRSW - 85/82/90/88. Poor in vocabulary, not sure but got bit less than last time's 72 odd. Rest of the scores are consistent or have surpass previous attempt. got one mark short in writing during first attempt, rest all above 80. 

As far as my experience goes, its better to avoid focusing on the toughness aspect of the test, which has been the discussion topic from last month. Some tips from my end and feel and feel free to reply or PM me.

- Attempt all the questions in each section - this is easier said then done, but plan to take final test only when you can achieve this with required accuracy in your mock tests. 

- Time management is crucial and especially in reading and listening. for e.g i avoided selecting multiple answers, whenever i had doubt, so at max selected one option only.

- if feasible, go for a Pearson test center, that way you can avoid any doubts on test arrangement and hardware

Experts please let know your inputs and probability to get an invite in June for below profile. measures i need to take for further steps, have already created my profile in EOI with 60 points currently based on my IELTS score, will update that with pte score.


Code 261312 Developer Programmer 
Age 25 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 20 points 
Experience 10 points

Total 70 Points. 

Skill assessment via ACS done successfully in Feb/Mar 2017.


----------



## Manager11

Congrats Chint


----------



## american_desi

aafs88 said:


> The double Y axis chart and Pyramid was there in my PTE exam too as also the process flow charts!


LOL, good to know.....and you scored 90 as well....congrats! did you have images in answer in 1 word,i had at least 2 images in answer in 1 word ? what was your essay topic? Mine was about single greatest invention of modern times according to me, and why do i feel so...


----------



## ndhankher

american_desi said:


> LOL, good to know.....and you scored 90 as well....congrats! did you have images in answer in 1 word,i had at least 2 images in answer in 1 word ? what was your essay topic? Mine was about single greatest invention of modern times according to me, and why do i feel so...


Hi Guys,
One question about using US or British english words in PTE exam. Can we use a combination of both or should it be only one either of them?
Thanks

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

chint said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I took my pte exam yesterday and was able to crack my goal in 2nd attempt. A big thank you to this forum, its members for keeping us integrated by providing regular support and guidance.
> 
> Scores
> 
> LRSW - 85/82/90/88. Poor in vocabulary, not sure but got bit less than last time's 72 odd. Rest of the scores are consistent or have surpass previous attempt. got one mark short in writing during first attempt, rest all above 80.
> 
> As far as my experience goes, its better to avoid focusing on the toughness aspect of the test, which has been the discussion topic from last month. Some tips from my end and feel and feel free to reply or PM me.
> 
> - Attempt all the questions in each section - this is easier said then done, but plan to take final test only when you can achieve this with required accuracy in your mock tests.
> 
> - Time management is crucial and especially in reading and listening. for e.g i avoided selecting multiple answers, whenever i had doubt, so at max selected one option only.
> 
> - if feasible, go for a Pearson test center, that way you can avoid any doubts on test arrangement and hardware
> 
> Experts please let know your inputs and probability to get an invite in June for below profile. measures i need to take for further steps, have already created my profile in EOI with 60 points currently based on my IELTS score, will update that with pte score.
> 
> 
> Code 261312 Developer Programmer
> Age 25 points
> Degree 15 points
> PTE-A 20 points
> Experience 10 points
> 
> Total 70 Points.
> 
> Skill assessment via ACS done successfully in Feb/Mar 2017.


Hi guys, please let know whether i can update my EOI immediately with latest pte score ? and when do we send score from pte website ?


----------



## Manager11

2nd most recent mock test,

Listening 64
Reading 50
Speaking 53
Writing 61

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 35
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 90

Main exam
LRSW 61/60/48/67

Grammar 65
Oral fluency 57
Pronunciation 32
spelling 44
Vocabulary 65
Witting discourse 97


----------



## Manager11

I call upon every body to provide me with a solution as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Manager11

1st recent exam result

Listening 65
Reading 63
Speaking 48
Writing 66

Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency 65
Grammar 61
Pronunciation 27
Spelling 44
Vocabulary 57
Written Discourse 56


----------



## swapnilcnaik

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question about using US or British english words in PTE exam. Can we use a combination of both or should it be only one either of them?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


I remember reading somewhere that one should stick to either US or British. But don't remember the source. So not 100% sure about this. I stuck with British English for my exam but I am pretty sure I made spelling mistakes since I scored less in spelling.


----------



## american_desi

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question about using US or British english words in PTE exam. Can we use a combination of both or should it be only one either of them?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


I used mostly American English,....go with whatever you are comfortable with, shouldn't really matter...except for few common spellings the English language is the same between American/English. Slags change but you are not expected to use unofficial English anyway...so it shouldn't matter....


----------



## ndhankher

american_desi said:


> I used mostly American English,....go with whatever you are comfortable with, shouldn't really matter...except for few common spellings the English language is the same between American/English. Slags change but you are not expected to use unofficial English anyway...so it shouldn't matter....


Thanks, just to clarify, can the combination be also used. Like in an essay some US and some British english words and PTE would not deduct any spelling marks due to this? 
I haven't seen anything official, but somehow mentioned it to me to use either one of them throughout the test.
Any idea if it doesn't matter, even if it is mixed.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

Manager11 said:


> 1st recent exam result
> 
> Listening 65
> Reading 63
> Speaking 48
> Writing 66
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Oral Fluency 65
> Grammar 61
> Pronunciation 27
> Spelling 44
> Vocabulary 57
> Written Discourse 56


Try to speak bit faster in Read aloud section. Make sure to prepare for the describe image section with predefined templates (line graph,bar graph,pie charts,Map & Processes). Don't try to copy foreign accent.


----------



## nishish

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> One question about using US or British english words in PTE exam. Can we use a combination of both or should it be only one either of them?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


When I was preparing for Pte, I was also puzzled by this question. I talked to many high scorers about it and I got different views. Some said to use only one, either the US or British while some said it doesn't matter. I remember that in the official guide it is mentioned in the spellings section to be consistent in spellings and use only one system. You can find it in this book- official guide to pte academic(spelling section).
So, I went with one system as much as possible.
One example is the use of 's' and 'z'.
's' is used in British English while 'z' is used in American English.
You can do two things in this regard- learn about the common differences in the two systems and if unsure of any spelling, use an alternative.


----------



## Debbie09

Helo guys. Did anyone of you who took the exam last june 6? I have not receieved my result yet or notifications from pearson. The status of the exam showing 'taken'

What are the reasons of delayed result? Will it affect negatively my results?
Thank u


----------



## Manager11

hirushan said:


> Try to speak bit faster in Read aloud section. Make sure to prepare for the describe image section with predefined templates (line graph,bar graph,pie charts,Map & Processes). Don't try to copy foreign accent.


I used to speak fast and continued to get similar result, i want to try slow speech this period and see and intent to drop idea of content and go for oral fluency fully.


----------



## apa11

Guys,

Please check the below essay, I have used the pre-defined template, please check the thorough essay and correct my mistakes/pattern. Will upload other templates later on.....Thanks... 
Question:
Do you think the consumer should avoid over packed products or it is the responsibility of the producer to avoid extra packaging of products?” Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.

ESSAY
These days, there is an ongoing debate among people about the good quality packed products. While it is possible to claim that well-packed items remains in good condition and can be used for a longer period, my view is that the advantages
outweigh the disadvantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why this is the manufacturer responsibility not to keep away from the excess packaging of commodities. One of them is that it helps the companies quality make products and it looks good on shelves in a supermarket and attracts the customers eyes and they attempt to buy. For example, if products are wrapped in good condition than the buyer will prefer those particular company items. Personally, whenever I buy any crisp or biscuit I always try to purchase Doritos or Digestive because those items are perfectly packed. It can also be argued that good packaging makes fresh the frozen food, so it remains fresh for a longer period of time. It should also be taken into account that well-packed items are easily transported from
one place to another without any difficulty. 

Those who argue for extra packaging of goods have a different view and say that it can actually be not a good idea. Firstly, it is claimed that no business want to spend more on the further packaging. Then, there are concerns about the extra wrapping would impact on cost factor which effects the customer pocket. Like, McDonalds encourages us to eat while walking and through the cardboard and plastic on the street.

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my opinion is that additional packed things are safe, remains fresh and easily carried out. I would strongly recommend that companies should come up with better and safe ideas.


----------



## apa11

Hi Guys, 

Below a couple of Essay templates which might be helpful for some of the Writting section people struggling.


Advantages/Disadvantages Essay Template below: 

Template:
(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
(2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
(3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
(Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.


----------



## cathyrine

Hi Everyone,

I am again frustrated with my recent PTE results and I don't know how they score it

*Test Date: March 14 2017*

75/85/80/80 - LRSW

81- Grammar
74 - Oral Fluency
76 - Pronunciation
80 - Spelling
80 - Vocabulary
79 - Written Discourse

*Test Date: May 8 2017*

78/81/90/79 - LRSW

90 - Grammar
77 - Oral Fluency
83 - Pronunciation
87 - Spelling
76 - Vocabulary
90 - Written Discourse

*Test Date: June 9 2017*

90/72/90/79 - LRSW

86- Grammar
83 - Oral Fluency
84 - Pronunciation
90 - Spelling
80 - Vocabulary
88 - Written Discourse


Should I complain about my results?


----------



## apa11

Hi,

Some on can also check the below essay. Is it ok to or need more improvement?

People pursue dangerous activities like skydiving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if not, why?

It is argued that in today’s world extreme sports are making headlines, sometimes for making world records and on few occasions to create awareness of potential danger. This essay agrees with this statement and believes that these risky sports help to improve the youngster self-confidence. This essay will first discuss the potential negative impact that causes the extreme injuries along with the supporting argument, followed by a reasoned conclusion.
To begin with, there are numerous reasons why we should avoid the dangerous life threatening sports. Some people try to impress others all in the name of personal glory. For example, In skiing If things go wrong then that person will have to pay a price like, he can have a broken neck or leg. Moreover, this idea is completely unacceptable, to do something in the name of earning fame with can leads towards doing unsafe activities.

Some may offer the contrary argument, that these risky sports can help to teach the peoples how to tackle the difficulties in a real world. Furthermore, it can be the best practice to teach youngsters in their early life by making it option in their syllabus. 

Taking into account the arguments discussed, we can conclude that the responsible authorities should introduce the health and safety awareness among the sports people who are interested in dangerous activities and also helps the youngsters to boost their morale by playing these sports.


----------



## chvarma80

cathyrine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am again frustrated with my recent PTE results and I don't know how they score it
> 
> *Test Date: March 14 2017*
> 
> 75/85/80/80 - LRSW
> 
> 81- Grammar
> 74 - Oral Fluency
> 76 - Pronunciation
> 80 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 79 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: May 8 2017*
> 
> 78/81/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 90 - Grammar
> 77 - Oral Fluency
> 83 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 76 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: June 9 2017*
> 
> 90/72/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 86- Grammar
> 83 - Oral Fluency
> 84 - Pronunciation
> 90 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 88 - Written Discourse
> 
> 
> Should I complain about my results?


Holy! I must be frustrating.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

cathyrine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am again frustrated with my recent PTE results and I don't know how they score it
> 
> *Test Date: March 14 2017*
> 
> 75/85/80/80 - LRSW
> 
> 81- Grammar
> 74 - Oral Fluency
> 76 - Pronunciation
> 80 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 79 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: May 8 2017*
> 
> 78/81/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 90 - Grammar
> 77 - Oral Fluency
> 83 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 76 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: June 9 2017*
> 
> 90/72/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 86- Grammar
> 83 - Oral Fluency
> 84 - Pronunciation
> 90 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 88 - Written Discourse
> 
> 
> Should I complain about my results?


You got results in one day?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathyrine

I got the result for June 9 exam just then. But the other results are from previous months.


----------



## chvarma80

cathyrine said:


> I got the result for June 9 exam just then. But the other results are from previous months.


Your reading scores on decline.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathyrine

chvarma80 said:


> Your reading scores on decline.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I noticed but as you can see, my enabling skills are much higher than the first one. I don't know if enabling skills have an impact on communicative skills. I'm pretty sure that I aced the re-order paragraph as all questions were the same as what's in my review materials. I'm losing hope already.


----------



## bulop

for speaking part, If we stop speaking somewhere between 30-35sec, will there be any point deduction ?


----------



## chvarma80

cathyrine said:


> I noticed but as you can see, my enabling skills are much higher than the first one. I don't know if enabling skills have an impact on communicative skills. I'm pretty sure that I aced the re-order paragraph as all questions were the same as what's in my review materials. I'm losing hope already.


I guess enabling skills mostly related to speaking and writing. Even that is not the case always.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

nishish said:


> When I was preparing for Pte, I was also puzzled by this question. I talked to many high scorers about it and I got different views. Some said to use only one, either the US or British while some said it doesn't matter. I remember that in the official guide it is mentioned in the spellings section to be consistent in spellings and use only one system. You can find it in this book- official guide to pte academic(spelling section).
> So, I went with one system as much as possible.
> One example is the use of 's' and 'z'.
> 's' is used in British English while 'z' is used in American English.
> You can do two things in this regard- learn about the common differences in the two systems and if unsure of any spelling, use an alternative.


Thanks Nishish, it helps.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## apa11

Guys,

Below is the essay, please check and recommend changes? Is it a good essay to claim 65+ in writing?

1.	Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss


These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the management style of the organizations. While it is possible to claim that employees and management are the pillars of any company. Hence, higher management should include employees’ suggestions while taking decision-related to the betterment of the organization, my view is that advantages outweigh disadvantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why employee ideas matter to the companies. One of them is that they know the Ins and outs of the organization that what type of Challenges Company is facing. For example, employee suggestion can help to reduce the cost and save money by not outsourcing the business to different countries because it could impact the negative feeling in customer minds. It can also be argued that feedback from employees can build a good working relationship between the company management and the labor force. It should also be taken into account that by doing so it can help in improving morals and then the employee can be long term reliable with the corporation.

Those who argue that employee suggestion actually may be a not good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that his idea can harm the business. Then, there are concerns that the suggestion purposed by the employee can be a personal interest. Secondly, a final decision should be taken by the top management whether it is good or bad for the company.

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that companies should listen to the employee because an innovative thing comes out from the mind. I would strongly recommend that business should take care of the recommendations proposed by the employees because it can help to build a strong bound between the two parties.


----------



## Aus-son-123

cathyrine said:


> chvarma80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading scores on decline.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed but as you can see, my enabling skills are much higher than the first one. I don't know if enabling skills have an impact on communicative skills. I'm pretty sure that I aced the re-order paragraph as all questions were the same as what's in my review materials. I'm losing hope already.
Click to expand...

Dear Catherine,

It is really frustrating when you miss the desired score by 1/2 marks after repeated attempts. Somewhat similar happened with me too. On 8 May i gave exam got shocked with the poor result on 9 May LRSW 65,63,56,65. Then on 12 May got totally astonished receiving an email from PTE informing that they had some technical issue with scoring for the test takers between 8-12May, hence they will re-score the result. Thereafter, i received the new score LRSW 68,63,73,65. This was bit strange to me but yet i felt happy little bit with the increase in LS score. I sat again on 8 June. Result now is LRSW 68,64,68,68. Missed 1 mark in reading. Speaking score declined. How come everything is 68 except reading. Target is to get 65. 

In your post you mentioned about review material. Questions were same in your review material. Can you please share that review material with me?


----------



## Romeoprexx

can u please the review material i will be taking the test on friday . thanks in advance


----------



## yousufkhan

apa11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below is the essay, please check and recommend changes? Is it a good essay to claim 65+ in writing?
> 
> 1.	Company Top level Authorities should or should not take employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the management style of the organizations. While it is possible to claim that employees and management are the pillars of any company. Hence, higher management should include employees’ suggestions while taking decision-related to the betterment of the organization, my view is that advantages outweigh disadvantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.
> 
> There are several reasons why employee ideas matter to the companies. One of them is that they know the Ins and outs of the organization that what type of Challenges Company is facing. For example, employee suggestion can help to reduce the cost and save money by not outsourcing the business to different countries because it could impact the negative feeling in customer minds. It can also be argued that feedback from employees can build a good working relationship between the company management and the labor force. It should also be taken into account that by doing so it can help in improving morals and then the employee can be long term reliable with the corporation.
> 
> Those who argue that employee suggestion actually may be a not good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that his idea can harm the business. Then, there are concerns that the suggestion purposed by the employee can be a personal interest. Secondly, a final decision should be taken by the top management whether it is good or bad for the company.
> 
> While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that companies should listen to the employee because an innovative thing comes out from the mind. I would strongly recommend that business should take care of the recommendations proposed by the employees because it can help to build a strong bound between the two parties.


-
I think you need improvement in first paragraph. You should start with rephrasing the essay topic. Such as "Top management of an organization should include staff mebers in decision-making is debatable question there days. I feel that employees are pillars of a company...."


----------



## ashmiya

cathyrine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am again frustrated with my recent PTE results and I don't know how they score it
> 
> *Test Date: March 14 2017*
> 
> 75/85/80/80 - LRSW
> 
> 81- Grammar
> 74 - Oral Fluency
> 76 - Pronunciation
> 80 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 79 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: May 8 2017*
> 
> 78/81/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 90 - Grammar
> 77 - Oral Fluency
> 83 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 76 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: June 9 2017*
> 
> 90/72/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 86- Grammar
> 83 - Oral Fluency
> 84 - Pronunciation
> 90 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 88 - Written Discourse
> 
> 
> Should I complain about my results?


I have given 6 attempts until now and this is what i face in every attempt.
I dont think complaining is going to help, its the luck that plays the key role here 


ash


----------



## apa11

yousufkhan said:


> -
> I think you need improvement in the first paragraph. You should start with rephrasing the essay topic. Such as "Top management of an organization should include staff members in decision-making is a debatable question there days. I feel that employees are pillars of a company...."


Hi Yousuf,

Thanks, for the suggestion. Can you please check the below 2 more essays and comments on them, please. Need any improvement on structure or ?

Question:
Do you think the consumer should avoid over packed products or it is the responsibility of the producer to avoid extra packaging of products?” Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.

ESSAY
These days, there is an ongoing debate among people about the good quality packed products. While it is possible to claim that well-packed items remains in good condition and can be used for a longer period, my view is that the advantages
outweigh the disadvantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why this is the manufacturer responsibility not to keep away from the excess packaging of commodities. One of them is that it helps the companies quality make products and it looks good on shelves in a supermarket and attracts the customers eyes and they attempt to buy. For example, if products are wrapped in good condition than the buyer will prefer those particular company items. Personally, whenever I buy any crisp or biscuit I always try to purchase Doritos or Digestive because those items are perfectly packed. It can also be argued that good packaging makes fresh the frozen food, so it remains fresh for a longer period of time. It should also be taken into account that well-packed items are easily transported from
one place to another without any difficulty. 

Those who argue for extra packaging of goods have a different view and say that it can actually be not a good idea. Firstly, it is claimed that no business want to spend more on the further packaging. Then, there are concerns about the extra wrapping would impact on cost factor which affects the customer pocket. Like, McDonald's encourages us to eat while walking and through the cardboard and plastic on the street.

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my opinion is that additional packed things are safe, remains fresh and easily carried out. I would strongly recommend that companies should come up with better and safe ideas.


Question:
People pursue dangerous activities like skydiving, motorcycle sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if not, why?

It is argued that in today’s world extreme sports are making headlines, sometimes for making world records and on few occasions to create awareness of potential danger. This essay agrees with this statement and believes that these risky sports help to improve the youngster self-confidence. This essay will first discuss the potential negative impact that causes the extreme injuries along with the supporting argument, followed by a reasoned conclusion.
To begin with, there are numerous reasons why we should avoid the dangerous life-threatening sports. Some people try to impress others all in the name of personal glory. For example, In skiing If things go wrong then that person will have to pay a price like, he can have a broken neck or leg. Moreover, this idea is completely unacceptable, to do something in the name of earning fame with can leads towards doing unsafe activities.

Some may offer the contrary argument, that these risky sports can help to teach the peoples how to tackle the difficulties in a real world. Furthermore, it can be the best practice to teach youngsters in their early life by making it option in their syllabus. 

Taking into account the arguments discussed, we can conclude that the responsible authorities should introduce the health and safety awareness among the sports people who are interested in dangerous activities and also helps the youngsters to boost their morale by playing these sports.


----------



## RUIS

Hi All,

I just got my PTE results for yesterday's test and it made my day! 

Test Date: 10 June 2017

85/81/90/90 - LRSW

81 - Grammar
86 - Oral Fluency
71 - Pronunciation
87 - Spelling
88 - Vocabulary
90 - Written Discourse

It was my first attempt at PTE after a lot of suggestions on the forum that English score can be increased to 20 after applying for PTE.
I hope I can claim 20 points and the pronunciation points do not affect it...


----------



## NB

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my PTE results for yesterday's test and it made my day!
> 
> Test Date: 10 June 2017
> 
> 85/81/90/90 - LRSW
> 
> 81 - Grammar
> 86 - Oral Fluency
> 71 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 88 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> It was my first attempt at PTE after a lot of suggestions on the forum that English score can be increased to 20 after applying for PTE.
> I hope I can claim 20 points and the pronunciation points do not affect it...


Congratulations 

Only the LRSW scores matter

The lower scores are not having any value for immigration purposes 

You can claim 20 points

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my PTE results for yesterday's test and it made my day!
> 
> Test Date: 10 June 2017
> 
> 85/81/90/90 - LRSW
> 
> 81 - Grammar
> 86 - Oral Fluency
> 71 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 88 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> It was my first attempt at PTE after a lot of suggestions on the forum that English score can be increased to 20 after applying for PTE.
> I hope I can claim 20 points and the pronunciation points do not affect it...


LRSW score matters.. you are 79+ in each...

Yes 20 points it is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

That's wonderful @newbienz and @Rahul_UK183.
I will immediately check the process to revise the EOI and submit my PTE scores.
Thanks a lot for your inputs!


----------



## NB

RUIS said:


> That's wonderful @newbienz and @Rahul_UK183.
> I will immediately check the process to revise the EOI and submit my PTE scores.
> Thanks a lot for your inputs!


Editing the EOI is a 2 minute job

Just enter the revised PTEA Reference number date etc and then the scores.
The EOI will automatically recognise it as as superior English and give you 20 points for it
Recheck at the end after editing and submitting that your point are revised as they should be

Cheers


----------



## subz.finwiz

ashmiya said:


> I have given 6 attempts until now and this is what i face in every attempt.
> I dont think complaining is going to help, its the luck that plays the key role here
> 
> 
> ash


Try changing the test center. it may help you. I heard such cases.


----------



## ashmiya

subz.finwiz said:


> Try changing the test center. it may help you. I heard such cases.


Here in Kuwait , this is the only test center available .
I am going on a trip to India(Chennai) towards the end of this month.

I am thinking to give a try there but then i am concerned about the crowd that I will face.


Ash


----------



## RUIS

newbienz said:


> Editing the EOI is a 2 minute job
> 
> Just enter the revised PTEA Reference number date etc and then the scores.
> The EOI will automatically recognise it as as superior English and give you 20 points for it
> Recheck at the end after editing and submitting that your point are revised as they should be
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
Just updated the EOI to 75 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mfaizan

Thanks



apa11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below a couple of Essay templates which might be helpful for some of the Writting section people struggling.
> 
> 
> Advantages/Disadvantages Essay Template below:
> 
> Template:
> (Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.


----------



## subz.finwiz

ashmiya said:


> Here in Kuwait , this is the only test center available .
> 
> I am going on a trip to India(Chennai) towards the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking to give a try there but then i am concerned about the crowd that I will face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ash




The waiting time is 1 month, book in advance if you want to write in India 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1980

I hope nobody minds me jumping on in here, it seems relevant to my post that probably doesn't deserve its own thread.

I've currently got either 55 or 60 points on the AUS visa calculator (I'm not 100% confident I can claim 5 points for my partners qualification).

I've signed up on the PTE site for the practice questions and two tests.

For somebody who was born in England, some of the questions / requirements in the test seem considerably harder than I would of expected.

If it turns out I do need to complete the test, I will only require 10 points.

I'll continue practicing, watching Youtube videos, and try to read through "most" of this thread, but does it sound reasonable for somebody like myself to achieve the required score comfortably?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Rob1980 said:


> I hope nobody minds me jumping on in here, it seems relevant to my post that probably doesn't deserve its own thread.
> 
> I've currently got either 55 or 60 points on the AUS visa calculator (I'm not 100% confident I can claim 5 points for my partners qualification).
> 
> I've signed up on the PTE site for the practice questions and two tests.
> 
> For somebody who was born in England, some of the questions / requirements in the test seem considerably harder than I would of expected.
> 
> If it turns out I do need to complete the test, I will only require 10 points.
> 
> I'll continue practicing, watching Youtube videos, and try to read through "most" of this thread, but does it sound reasonable for somebody like myself to achieve the required score comfortably?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Are you native speaker? If yes, 65 each should be really easy for you. Make sure you know the exam pattern well. I'm​ already curious about your result  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1980

Yes, I'm a native English speaker.

I find some of the tests very easy, the listening ones more so.

The format of answering can be tricky.

I'm struggling with certain aspects on the practice sessions, mostly describing the images, and the writing exercises.

I think I may be over complicating it after watching some Youtube videos.

I'll look into it in much more detail once I've worked out for sure if I need the extra points.

I've got the mock tests available too, so it certainly wouldn't hurt to try those and see what the outcome is.

Thanks for your input


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

Dear Experts 

My wife gave PTE exam to score 50 so I can claim 5 points

unfortunately this was her score 

L46 R56 S53 W46 

her enable skills was 

Grammar 82
Oral fluency 61
Pronunciation 45
spelling 50
Vocabulary 63
WD 56

as you can note her enable score not bad, why the communicative skills was bad !!!

Please I need advice from eny expert, where is the problem exactly 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

cathyrine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am again frustrated with my recent PTE results and I don't know how they score it
> 
> *Test Date: March 14 2017*
> 
> 75/85/80/80 - LRSW
> 
> 81- Grammar
> 74 - Oral Fluency
> 76 - Pronunciation
> 80 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 79 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: May 8 2017*
> 
> 78/81/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 90 - Grammar
> 77 - Oral Fluency
> 83 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 76 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: June 9 2017*
> 
> 90/72/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 86- Grammar
> 83 - Oral Fluency
> 84 - Pronunciation
> 90 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 88 - Written Discourse
> 
> 
> Should I complain about my results?


Hi Cathyrine

How have you improved fluency 74->83?
And pronunciation?

Your valuable suggestions are really appreciated


----------



## tusharparashar

I was filling up MSA form and i encountered "Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority". I don't know what document to upload?
I am applying under CDR pathway and completed my engineering from UPTU(Uttar Pradesh Technical University).
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sumitgupta22

Rob1980 said:


> Yes, I'm a native English speaker.
> 
> I find some of the tests very easy, the listening ones more so.
> 
> The format of answering can be tricky.
> 
> I'm struggling with certain aspects on the practice sessions, mostly describing the images, and the writing exercises.
> 
> I think I may be over complicating it after watching some Youtube videos.
> 
> I'll look into it in much more detail once I've worked out for sure if I need the extra points.
> 
> I've got the mock tests available too, so it certainly wouldn't hurt to try those and see what the outcome is.
> 
> Thanks for your input


You just need to know the methods. Do not complicate things in speaking... content doesn't matter much.. your fluency and pronunciation is important which you already have got.. 
Refer to e2language videos.. they are the best.


----------



## chirufairbug

Hi everyone,

What is the essay test link recommended in this website? Can anyone recommended me the link.


----------



## sumitgupta22

cathyrine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am again frustrated with my recent PTE results and I don't know how they score it
> 
> *Test Date: March 14 2017*
> 
> 75/85/80/80 - LRSW
> 
> 81- Grammar
> 74 - Oral Fluency
> 76 - Pronunciation
> 80 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 79 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: May 8 2017*
> 
> 78/81/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 90 - Grammar
> 77 - Oral Fluency
> 83 - Pronunciation
> 87 - Spelling
> 76 - Vocabulary
> 90 - Written Discourse
> 
> *Test Date: June 9 2017*
> 
> 90/72/90/79 - LRSW
> 
> 86- Grammar
> 83 - Oral Fluency
> 84 - Pronunciation
> 90 - Spelling
> 80 - Vocabulary
> 88 - Written Discourse
> 
> 
> Should I complain about my results?


I have similar luck


----------



## chirufairbug

Hi everyone,

What is the essay test link recommended in this website? Can anyone recommended me the link.


----------



## sounddonor

sumitgupta22 said:


> I have similar luck


Give it a one more shot bro! almost there good luck


----------



## r4rajnaveen

*PTE Results Query*

The PTE results are only online from pdf file, from the mail they sent rgt?

Any other forms ?

I see at bottom of scorecard " This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score "


What does this mean?


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Hello All,
I am not able to get good practicing material for Reading section and if anyone of you can share the material, that would be a great help.
Thanks in advance 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## chvarma80

*Got it*



chvarma80 said:


> I just got the scores, It is unbelievable.
> My first attempt was S82W72R78L76
> 
> Now 38,75,64,62
> 
> There is something wrong, Don't know what happened!


Nailed this time, third attempt on 10th June result received less than 24 hours.


S90W84R90L80

Best of luck for other aspirants, moving to next stage and to new group in the forum.


----------



## r4rajnaveen

chvarma80 said:


> Nailed this time, third attempt on 10th June result received less than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> S90W84R90L80
> 
> Best of luck for other aspirants, moving to next stage and to new group in the forum.


Congrats bro


----------



## kinnu369

chvarma80 said:


> Nailed this time, third attempt on 10th June result received less than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> S90W84R90L80
> 
> Best of luck for other aspirants, moving to next stage and to new group in the forum.


Congrats 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk

chvarma80 said:


> chvarma80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the scores, It is unbelievable.
> My first attempt was S82W72R78L76
> 
> Now 38,75,64,62
> 
> There is something wrong, Don't know what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed this time, third attempt on 10th June result received less than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> S90W84R90L80
> 
> Best of luck for other aspirants, moving to next stage and to new group in the forum.
Click to expand...

Congrats !!! How did you improve your score?


----------



## r4rajnaveen

1) Pls take the gold option buy in https://ptepractice.com/ . Helped me greatly.
https://ptetutorials.com/
https://www.practicepte.com/

Also good places to test depending on how much money, you able to spend.

As for me, i spent the gold option in PTWpratice, and it worked wonders. 

Hope it helps





Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello All,
> I am not able to get good practicing material for Reading section and if anyone of you can share the material, that would be a great help.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> First reply 9th May additional docs
> submited on 13th May
> EA outcome +ve 16th May
> Engineering Professional
> Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



amabrouk said:


> Congrats !!! How did you improve your score?


It may look like funny, but practice, practiced for 3 months and appeared 3 times.


----------



## Nicusha

bidur.sgautam said:


> Tactics to receive high score in PTE exam.
> I achieved Speaking(81), Writing(82), Listening(79) and Reading(69). It was my bad luck that in reading I lose 12 questions due to lack of time. I lost 3 fill in the blanks(each with 4 blanks ) with total of 12 Q but still got 69 in reading. How?? I will tell you how to nail down the reading test.
> 
> *Speaking* : The best way to receive high marks in Speaking is to practice(speak) within 40 seconds. In case of graphs, follow the vocabularies that PTE exam expects. For instance in case of graphs, dramatic increase, leveled off, rose modestly.
> 
> I used to speak four to five sentences within 40s:
> 1. Speaking about the bar graph. Example: The bar graph is about …….
> 2. Speaking about the overall picture: Overall, the graphs shows that the unemployment rates were highest during the whole period of study- between 1970 and 2010. (don’t forget to include maximum/minimum items if any)
> 3. Add description of an item-1.
> 4. Add description of an item-2
> 5. Concluding your speaking at last.
> *Notes:*
> If there small small differences in piechart/bar diagram, be very quick in responding the whole things by grouping the items together.
> 
> For example: Residents of all other regions emitted Carbondioxide between about 7 and 8 per cent.
> 
> Never leave to speak about things that hits the major changes(maximum/minumum items).
> 
> If we have to speak about people of different age, use standard english from COLLINS WRITING for IELTS book by Anneli Williams.
> 
> Example: The employment rates for the people between the ages of 16 and 20 was 50% in 2001. (when you use “between”, the sentence should be followed by “and”)
> For other age group you can say using a different structure. For example: The rates for 18 to 20 age group was …….
> Other example: The rates for the people aged 23 to 24 was …..
> 
> So, what I am trying to say is that you should use variety of structures to rocket your score. “COLLINS WRITING for IELTS book by Anneli Williams” is the best book to improve writing and speaking. Since Describing Image in PTE is similar to IELTS Task 1 Academic Writing, please follow the Anneli Williams to see how she compares the graphs using different structures with various varieties. This gives a great impression to PTE examiner that you are a creative /dynamic person and can speak in ample ways. You can refer to how she use her standard english to describe Pictures/Graphs/Process Diagrams. First see the questions in each chapters and the see how she responds at her answers given in the last pages of this book. If you are already acquainted with her style then please start to follow PTE ACADEMIC TEST BUILDER MACMILLAN Book. Now this book will assist you how to make yr speaking a concise one. Try to memorize the structures from this book and throw it while speaking.
> 
> In Exam, please don’t stop to speak. When time starts, you should attack with the first sentence, “ The image shows” , “ the picture is about” , The bar graph illustrates”, “The bar diagram elucidates”, “The image shown is a water cycle process”. Please don’t say “ the image shows” all the time. You have to really show the variety to score yr high marks. As depicted above use variety for each image by starting in a different way. Use synonyms.
> 
> Practice always with yr watch within a time frame of 40 seconds for Describing Image section. I am sure, you will get high marks if you don’t stop speaking. Fluency is the main thing here.
> 
> *Writing:* Honestly speaking, my writing was very bad but I nailed it down with the help of dcielts.com and writing band descriptors available in British Council Website. These Band Descriptors willl help you to realize what PTE examiner seeks from you from your answer. If you hit those things, you will certainly be able to achieve more than 80. Furthermore, this website is the perfect one if you look at the models of essays given by Dominic Cole, the IELTS examiner/founder of this website in Australia. This was recommended by one of my friends studying at The University of Melbourne.
> 
> Remember four criterias to achieve high score in Writing in PTE as well as IELTS:
> 1.	Task Response- you should be able to fully address all parts of Question
> 2.	Coherence and Cohesion: Connecting each sentences from beginning till end of essays or connecting paragraphs using linking words and so on. Developing essay.
> 3.	Lexical Resources: Wide range of vocabulary(don’t use bombastic words that you know but does not create any meaning in the sentence. You have to select high level of words as possible in a sentence). I got 90 in Vocabulary in PTE in Enabling Skills. I am happy with it
> 4.	Grammatical range and accuracy: In addition to simple sentences which is used by everyone, I request you to learn and use Complex Sentences, Compound Sentences, Compound Complex Sentences as much as possible. In essay you should use at least one or two Active and Passive voice structures.
> 
> No matter what you learn during your preparation, don’t forget to practice within a time frame of 20 minutes.
> In order to speed up your writing, follow DC IELTS website. It will help you to learn general structures like :
> “It is almost universally accepted that” ,
> “While governments must take prime responsibility for reducing climate change, individuals too can play a part”
> 
> “Political leaders across the globe need to cooperate so that”
> 
> “Perhaps the most significant of these is that”
> 
> “This phenomenon is likely to be harmful to society at two different levels. At the personal level, … Then on the social level……..”
> “This is particularly the case with”
> “Although almost everyone agrees about the”
> “There are good grounds for arguing that”
> 
> You have to memorize all these sentences which are general sentences that can be adopted to most of the scenarios. It is because in PTE, you will be asked questions like in IELTS and if you remember these structures, you will type these sentences in EXAM without having any difficulty to form a new sentence because these are already established “Standard English Structures”.
> So, you can make an essay in a fill in the blanks format. Did you understand what I mean? If not please visit this website (DCIELTS.COM) then you will solve your writing problems.
> 
> To see the writing band descriptors(task 2 of IELTS) in the British Council Page.
> Please follow this descriptor because this not only applies to your IELTS writing, but it will help you to improve your overall writing skills. I bet you will be able to see the difference after you reach the next higher level.
> 
> *Reading: *
> Perhaps the most difficult of all is to win this Reading section. Some important tricks will be highlighted here.
> 
> Trick 1: “Read Aloud” is the easiest part of PTE. So, if you want to score high marks in Reading, please don’t make mistakes in this Section because points from Read Aloud is going to be added in yr Reading Score.
> 
> Trick2: Give emphasis more on “Fill in the Blanks” rather than “Reading Passages”. Please be advised that PTE inserts lots of English Collocations in this section. So, nail it down by becoming familiar with familiar english collocations or you can get it from PTE Website. In exam, when you are going through Fill in the Blanks, never and ever choose answers randomly thinking that you have to finish all fill in the blanks section. You may end up making all false answers.
> You can get it from pearson website.
> Also, you can upgrade yourself by following MACMILLAN answers. You can notice that in answers it says “ … word collocates with … word”. So, go fot it.
> 
> Trick3: While reading passage read questions carefully and search for answers in the passage. Make sure that you make a full concentration while going through the passage text. It is because when you don’t find an answer and you repeat passage for the second time, it is certain that you are killing time for Re-order Paragraphs and Fill in the blanks. This happened to me. In case of Multiple Choice Questions, it is a risk. So, never tick options which you don’t feel confident because you will end up being negaatively marked. So, just move on with your confident options, otherwise leave it unanswered. It will at least help you to retain your marks.
> 
> Trick4. For Reorder paragraphs, I cannot exactly tell how it goes. You have to consult with a teacher or PTE books


Thanks for sharing


----------



## JHubble

chvarma80 said:


> Nailed this time, third attempt on 10th June result received less than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> S90W84R90L80
> 
> Best of luck for other aspirants, moving to next stage and to new group in the forum.


Congrats Bro,

How did you find the MCQ questions in the Reading Sections compared to mock exams and practice materials available.

I'm finding it difficult to get the correct answer many times.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



JHubble said:


> Congrats Bro,
> 
> How did you find the MCQ questions in the Reading Sections compared to mock exams and practice materials available.
> 
> I'm finding it difficult to get the correct answer many times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Luckily, got the repeated questions in MCQ, I don't know where I read them, but it saved lot of time for me.


----------



## imtiaza

chvarma80 said:


> how do you know this?
> Have you appeared last month as well as this month?
> Did you get your scores, and analyzed them both?





chvarma80 said:


> luckily, got the repeated questions in mcq, *i don't know where i read them*, but it saved lot of time for me.


please do not do this to us...:d
go to flash back and try to remember the website where you read them ........


----------



## chvarma80

*Lol*



imtiaza said:


> please do not do this to us...:d
> go to flash back and try to remember the website where you read them ........


I am really sorry, in the summarize written test also, I got same question for 3 attempts, very strange.

Question was framed from this journal

New Study: Progress and Challenges for Women on Company Boards - Ewob


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Got below results within 24hrs in first attempt.
L65 R68 S69 W72

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1980

Hi all, 

So I attempted one of the practice tests on PTE site this morning. I have to admit, I have only started reading the questions a couple of days ago and I knew I would need to work on some areas.
I can see where my points have suffered, but could somebody explain to me what I should be focusing on to improve my score and explain the results I have?
Communicative Skills

Listening82
Reading63
Speaking77
Writing68

Enabling Skills

Grammar15
Oral Fluency85
Pronunciation73
Spelling19
Vocabulary66
Written Discourse90

Am I correct in thinking the Enabling skills points effect the overall score?

Thanks


----------



## sikkandar

Can I buy from ptevoucher.com to book for test?


----------



## NB

sikkandar said:


> Can I buy from ptevoucher.com to book for test?


I think there are India specific websites
Better to buy from one of those

Giving 1 link below

https://ptevoucher.in/?gclid=Cj0KEQ...OF02Y_bky_wcNrfZJno5swj1j10EgjfHwoaAr2t8P8HAQ

Please do your due diligence before buying.
I have not used them

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

sikkandar said:


> Can I buy from ptevoucher.com to book for test?


I think it is ptevoucher.in
And you can!

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

Rob1980 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I attempted one of the practice tests on PTE site this morning. I have to admit, I have only started reading the questions a couple of days ago and I knew I would need to work on some areas.
> I can see where my points have suffered, but could somebody explain to me what I should be focusing on to improve my score and explain the results I have?
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening82
> Reading63
> Speaking77
> Writing68
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar15
> Oral Fluency85
> Pronunciation73
> Spelling19
> Vocabulary66
> Written Discourse90
> 
> Am I correct in thinking the Enabling skills points effect the overall score?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Rob, given this is your first practice attempt, i think scores look good (communication skills).

if you are aiming for 79+ then reading and writing can be looked upon in more detail with others.

As we know reading and writing are closely associated, so you can concentrate on below

- Grammar - score seems misleading. hope you are following writing principles, like coherence and cohesion, overall flow of the sentences, few complex sentences etc

- Vocabulary - try to use "fancy" words in an essay (10-15), summarize written text (4-5), summarize spoken text (4-5) etc. this will help to boost vocab score.

i use to make sure to write 10 words which can fit in all essays. like delve, indispensable, culminate, exemplify, epitomize, recapitulate, propound and so on.

- write 270-290 words for essay, 65 words for summarize spoken text (listening lectures).

Finally, as known to us, concentrate more on FB part in reading (should attempt all) and practice more on summarizing written text.


----------



## Balthiru

Yes... You get discount and also 10 free mock test(unscored)....





sikkandar said:


> Can I buy from ptevoucher.com to book for test?


----------



## Nicusha

maxngo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind words
> 
> I have finally passed my English exam , PTE-A with 90/90/90/90
> 
> I have been asked multiple times by fellow test takers to share my experience, therefore today I will be writing about it.
> 
> To me, most 2 important tips i strictly followed:
> 
> *1.Avoid Mother language completely all together !*
> 
> *2.Concentrate, stay calm and tell yourself you will make it !*
> 
> So why did I mention these 2 points as the two most influential factors ?
> 
> *First of all,* using English only at ALL times improves your Speed.
> This is very true because I realised that by the time i stopped using my vietnamese completely, i was able to come up with ideas in english more quickly coz i tend to think in english. Plus, my ears were also more sensitive, way more sensitive to recognise words when i listened to english than before.
> 
> So if you can, i recommend you to surround yourself with english only, at least for 1 month or so prior to taking the exam. For me, i have been consciously following this discipline for more than a few months now. So basically whenever i used Facebook for example, i would scroll down real quickly when i saw posts that were written in Vietnamese. I tried to listen to BBC news or english debates whenever i was free, as another example. I was so disciplined to the point that even when i was on the phone with Mom, whatever she said in Vietnamese , I tried to translate it to english in my mind at the same time. Coz i thought by that way my brain is at the same time functioning in english. I was THAT afraid , people. I know, it has been fun but also like a torture at times.
> *
> Second of all,* this tip is more about myself coz i know out there, there are some people who have very calm character, but its not me.
> 
> I am quite an anxious person, and rush a bit too. And whenever I am in that state, i dont quite plan things well and am unable to think wisely, thus i made lots lots lots of mistakes in the past, proven throughout my studies years. So i had to train myself to calm down in every situation. You know when you go to exam rooms, that invisible unwelcoming feeling comes up and you kinda feel “Oh i cant do this exam, i feel blank”.
> 
> That is so dangerous. So i practiced to feel calm, and to concentrate only on whatever in front of me, not various distracting thoughts. I focused on my senses, and that really helped . The fact is i was so comfortable with the exam that i hardly could detect any major anxiety or break downs during the exam , as completely opposite with another me before. So yes, again, practice staying calm is very much recommended.
> 
> Okay, so thank you for reading my long rant. I know, i couldnt help it, please dont blame me, kkk.
> 
> *Here are my tips for each of the 4 skills:*
> 
> Again, first of all, the tip that i used in doing Multiple choice question was that: *I looked at the given answers from bottom to top, from the last option to the first option. *
> 
> For example, I would not go through options A then B then C
> But i would go though C first, then upwards B, then A.
> 
> The reason why i did this:
> 1.I felt that most questions will try to trick you by letting you first see the option which sounds quite convincing, but in fact wrong.
> 2.Most correct options were either B,C or D. Correct A options were not as common.
> *
> SPEAKING:*
> 
> *1.**Stress* is important. Some people have good accents, but their pace are rather constantly the same throughout their talks. I suggest putting emphasis on Stress. Say those words louder with an upward raising voice. Actually when you listen to a CNN reporter for example, you will notice almost every second word will be pronounced with Stress.
> 
> *2*.*Speed* has to be rather fast pace, especially in Describe image and Retell lecture. Why? Because to me that’s the only way to be able to include all points: intro, trend, details, conclusion within 40 seconds. Your clarity may be affected, but again you should practice to keep the sounds clear while speed is improved. Pay attention to the sound of each word you say, compare it to the way a native speaker say, use dictionary to learn how it is pronounced properly. Lots of mistakes we make and we are not aware of them.
> 
> *3.Content* has to be quite packed. Some people say content doesnt matter. Well, it may be true. I havent tried it so i dont know about that. But for me, high speaking scores are not given only because you have good pronunciation and oral fluency. If you are unable to mention almost all points of a graph, its difficult to get top marks.
> 
> 4.Try to speak for the full 40 seconds in Describe image and Retell. For other parts, please just click next after giving your answer. If you wait, very likely i think you will run out of time. I ran out of time in the first attempt in Speaking section, and just got enough time in my second test to complete my Speaking.
> 
> 5.Watch the movement of your mouth and lips when producing sounds. Try to make them sound as clear as you can. Do some movement exercise for your tongue before the exam to get your tongue become active.
> 
> 
> *
> READING
> *
> There is no tips really for this section, in my experience.
> 
> Basically you should read more first. I used a very effective book called “Reading for speed and fluency” and found it helpful. So basically you read easy texts first to get your thinking going in english, then move on read difficult texts like in ielts, pte. Get used to some complex structures and try learn more new words.
> 
> Pay attention to the timer in exam. Otherwise you will not stay disciplined with the time. For multiple choice, read options from the bottom to the top. With fill in blanks, make sure you kinda understand the meaning of the text. Then go with your gut feeling. Don’t over think too
> 
> *WRITING*
> 
> This section is quite easy to secure 65+ in my opinion.
> 
> Bigg thankss to KATE who instructed me how to do essays.
> 
> I wrote a quite long elaboration on this but somehow my laptop crashed.
> Anyway, I will post soon some essay structures to follow. Wordings are very simple, and it definitely will give you an idea what PTE is looking for from you in order to give you a decent score in Writing.
> 
> *
> LISTENING*
> 
> Again, I wrote quite long in this section but the crash has deleted all my words.
> 
> So basically, i enjoyed watching speeches delivered by professors on various topics such as Psychology, philosophy, Art, Paintings, History..
> 
> I also watched CNN news a lot ( i like their speed, it helps me to be able to rush through the Describe image or Retell lecture in order to cover all points). I also enjoyed Fox news, 7 channel in Australia (love aussie accent).
> 
> I watched V-logs on youtube about topics that i like, discovery documentaries, Ellen Degeneres talk shows , real estate programmes ....
> 
> I switched quite often between American, British and Aussie accent so that my ears are sensitive to all not just one.
> 
> Hope that the above can be of some help to everyone.
> Cheers


Thank you for sharing


----------



## iAMUser

Hi Experts,

Just wanted to check if anybody knows if Pearson sends an email after rescoring is done. I applied for it yesterday and just after that my score report was removed from their website. Today morning when I checked again on their website, I saw my previous report there. Not sure if rescoring is already done. Haven't received any email yet though. Thanks.


----------



## jfperez05

Hi guys,

I was wondering, how accurate is the Scored Test available in the Persons PTE Practice website?

My wife took the PTE test few weeks back and got following score L:70, R:76, S:80, W:73 with overall of 75. Of course we are trying to hit the 79+ in order to get more points so we booked the practice tests and scored test and she took it the scored test today and got lower scores like this : L:73, R:66, S:66, W:69.

So is this scored test real or has some issues? It is weird and now she is concern of going to take the full test and get lower scores than the first attempt. 

Hope someone can advise on this. Thanks.


----------



## nishish

jfperez05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering, how accurate is the Scored Test available in the Persons PTE Practice website?
> 
> My wife took the PTE test few weeks back and got following score L:70, R:76, S:80, W:73 with overall of 75. Of course we are trying to hit the 79+ in order to get more points so we booked the practice tests and scored test and she took it the scored test today and got lower scores like this : L:73, R:66, S:66, W:69.
> 
> So is this scored test real or has some issues? It is weird and now she is concern of going to take the full test and get lower scores than the first attempt.
> 
> Hope someone can advise on this. Thanks.


Generally, your speaking score may vary as it depends on the quality of the mic that we use. At home, the quality of the mic may not be that good and so speaking score can be low. Reading and listening scores also vary due to speaking scores. So scores can be somewhat low in home conditions.


----------



## hulisan08

I was trying to hit 79 in all, but missed in speaking by 1 mark. How do we request for rescoring. My test date was Apr-20. Can i still request for Rescore?

I was not aware of this, and hence asking this question.



iAMUser said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Just wanted to check if anybody knows if Pearson sends an email after rescoring is done. I applied for it yesterday and just after that my score report was removed from their website. Today morning when I checked again on their website, I saw my previous report there. Not sure if rescoring is already done. Haven't received any email yet though. Thanks.


----------



## hulisan08

Never mind, found the info on PTE website:
If you are disappointed with the score you have achieved, you can take the test again. You may retake PTE Academic as many times as
you want, although you must wait until you have received your scores from one test before booking another. Institutions will not see your
scores unless you allow them to by sending your scores to them via the website. This means that institutions will not be able to see if your
scores are better or worse than previous attempts. You can send them to an unlimited number of institutions, but you may only select
seven recipients at any one time (per score order).
Test scores are valid for up to two years from the date of the test. After that, you will no longer be able to view those scores on the website.

Requesting a rescore
If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, test takers should take the following into
consideration:

• PTE Academic is automatically rescored; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
• Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.
• In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
• If your score changes, it will replace your previous score.

You may only request a rescore of your most recent PTE Academic test. You can not request a rescore if you have already either scheduled another test or sent your score to an institution.

To order a rescore, you must contact Pearson Customer Service within 14 calendar days of your score report being made available to you.
The fee for rescores is available from the Customer Service team. In the unlikely event that either your Overall, Communicative Skills or
Enabling Skills scores change, the rescore fee will be fully refunded.



hulisan08 said:


> I was trying to hit 79 in all, but missed in speaking by 1 mark. How do we request for rescoring. My test date was Apr-20. Can i still request for Rescore?
> 
> I was not aware of this, and hence asking this question.


----------



## divnit

Mixed material
http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice -

Describe graph:









One of the most exhaustive material for PTE:
PTE Academic study guide - Free practice material & tips


----------



## Hewitt TAN

*Worry and stress about my future*

Hi,

I need to score 65 marks for each individual components in PTE.

I had taken IELTS test twice and my results was really bad.

My 1st attempt result was R-7 S-7 L-6.5 and W-5. My 2nd attempt result was R-6 S-6 L-6 and W-6.

It really worried me and I am wondering is it possible for me to get 65 marks in one month preparation for PTE?

Thank you,


----------



## Balthiru

Don't worry... You can...

PTE is relatively easy when compared to IELTS exam...Just take the mock test before the exam so that you can understand the actual exam......



Hewitt TAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to score 65 marks for each individual components in PTE.
> 
> I had taken IELTS test twice and my results was really bad.
> 
> My 1st attempt result was R-7 S-7 L-6.5 and W-5. My 2nd attempt result was R-6 S-6 L-6 and W-6.
> 
> It really worried me and I am wondering is it possible for me to get 65 marks in one month preparation for PTE?
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## hirushan

So sad        Unable to crack Listening part      

Communicative Skills

Listening 61
Reading 70
Speaking 67
Writing 64

Enabling Skills

Grammar 79
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 22
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 90


----------



## Rob1980

I have a question for those of you who have already taken the PTE exam.
Do I have a certain amount of time before the test starts, as in when I am already sat at the computer with my marker pen and paper?
I ask because I'm wondering if I would have time to write down some keys words or phrases I want to remember prior to actually starting?

Thanks


----------



## RUIS

Rob1980 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have already taken the PTE exam.
> Do I have a certain amount of time before the test starts, as in when I am already sat at the computer with my marker pen and paper?
> I ask because I'm wondering if I would have time to write down some keys words or phrases I want to remember prior to actually starting?
> 
> Thanks


I gave the test last week and in that centre, test started only once I clicked on Start button.

This should be the same format everywhere, others can confirm.


----------



## devang2016

Rob1980 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have already taken the PTE exam.
> Do I have a certain amount of time before the test starts, as in when I am already sat at the computer with my marker pen and paper?
> I ask because I'm wondering if I would have time to write down some keys words or phrases I want to remember prior to actually starting?
> 
> Thanks


You are not allowed to write anything prior to exam start, there is rule sheet which is provided prior to the exam which states that.. you can confirm with the person once you enter test centre.


----------



## Balthiru

Yes, you have.....I took nearly 15-30 minutes to check the mic and to focus 

1) I read the instructions loudly for couple of times so that it will be easy for me during the read aloud section......

2) Get 2 pen just for the safer side....

3) Don't start immediately...just wait for other's to start....So that you get some idea about the distraction...






Rob1980 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have already taken the PTE exam.
> Do I have a certain amount of time before the test starts, as in when I am already sat at the computer with my marker pen and paper?
> I ask because I'm wondering if I would have time to write down some keys words or phrases I want to remember prior to actually starting?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MnBT

Hi Guys,

I gave PTE 2nd attempt yesterday and got result today...

L/R/S/W --> 79/82/75/77
G/OF/P/S/V/WD --> 68/74/65/48/88/65

I am targetting 79+ to fetch 20 points but it seems i am not able to crack it. However i currently have 50 points and taking this result i will get 10 points for 65+ so in total 60 points....

Can someone let me know what are my chances for 189 invite with 60 points and 190 (Victoria) with 65 points....

I am planning to submit 189 EOI today itself with 60 points and later update it when i get 79+ in PTE so that my points for 189 will be 70...

I really dont want to waste time by giving PTE again and again so i was thinking if i get 190 invite sooner with 65 points then i will not bother with PTE...


Nominated occupation: 261213 --> Developer Programmer

please advice...


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



MnBT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE 2nd attempt yesterday and got result today...
> 
> L/R/S/W --> 79/82/75/77
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD --> 68/74/65/48/88/65
> 
> I am targetting 79+ to fetch 20 points but it seems i am not able to crack it. However i currently have 50 points and taking this result i will get 10 points for 65+ so in total 60 points....
> 
> Can someone let me know what are my chances for 189 invite with 60 points and 190 (Victoria) with 65 points....
> 
> I am planning to submit 189 EOI today itself with 60 points and later update it when i get 79+ in PTE so that my points for 189 will be 70...
> 
> I really dont want to waste time by giving PTE again and again so i was thinking if i get 190 invite sooner with 65 points then i will not bother with PTE...
> 
> 
> Nominated occupation: 261213 --> Developer Programmer
> 
> please advice...


I got exact same scores in 1st attempt, but I tried couple of more times to get desired 79+


----------



## MnBT

chvarma80 said:


> I got exact same scores in 1st attempt, but I tried couple of more times to get desired 79+


Yeah....it's really frustrating....

Do you think there are any chances for me to get invited with 65 points for 190 ?

Code is 261213 developer programmer...

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



MnBT said:


> Yeah....it's really frustrating....
> 
> Do you think there are any chances for me to get invited with 65 points for 190 ?
> 
> Code is 261213 developer programmer...
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


I don't really know, 
Are you having 65 points for 189?
Or you including 5 points in the 65 for 190?


----------



## MnBT

chvarma80 said:


> I don't really know,
> Are you having 65 points for 189?
> Or you including 5 points in the 65 for 190?


60 for 189 and 65 with SS for 190

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



MnBT said:


> 60 for 189 and 65 with SS for 190
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


With same points, I have logged in April, But I knew there is no use, That is why I removed 190, and 189 is update with 70 points.


----------



## MnBT

chvarma80 said:


> With same points, I have logged in April, But I knew there is no use, That is why I removed 190, and 189 is update with 70 points.


Ya I know ....I will submit EOI today and will try to get 79+ in the meantime
.. 
I am thinking of applying for NSW and VIC with 65 points and see if I get an invite from them....



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



MnBT said:


> Ya I know ....I will submit EOI today and will try to get 79+ in the meantime
> ..
> I am thinking of applying for NSW and VIC with 65 points and see if I get an invite from them....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Right approach, but you should not deviate from PTE. I have sent a personal message to you. Please check.


----------



## MnBT

chvarma80 said:


> Right approach, but you should not deviate from PTE. I have sent a personal message to you. Please check.


Sure.....I'll check and get back to you

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

I will take the real test on next Wed and this is my mock test A result L74 R58 S63 W70. any last min trick for me from experienced 79ers ? I mainly have problem with fill in the blank section because my vocabulary is weak.


----------



## MnBT

I was just wondering about sending PTE scroe to DIBP and appreciate if any senior member answer the below question....

I gave PTE 2nd attempt and missed 79 in speaking and writing by 4 marks.... So i submitted EOI with 65 points to NSW and VIC today.... 

In the meantime i will appear for 3rd attempt and try to get 79+ in each. lets assume that if i dont get even 65. do i have to update my latest score in EOI? meaning to say can DIBP not ask for latest score and will they consider my 2nd attempt score?


----------



## nishish

MnBT said:


> I was just wondering about sending PTE scroe to DIBP and appreciate if any senior member answer the below question....
> 
> I gave PTE 2nd attempt and missed 79 in speaking and writing by 4 marks.... So i submitted EOI with 65 points to NSW and VIC today....
> 
> In the meantime i will appear for 3rd attempt and try to get 79+ in each. lets assume that if i dont get even 65. do i have to update my latest score in EOI? meaning to say can DIBP not ask for latest score and will they consider my 2nd attempt score?


You can take Pte as many times as you want. DIBP doesn't consider the latest score. You can send them the score you want to be considered and they will accept that.


----------



## MnBT

Thanks ..... confusion is clear now 




nishish said:


> You can take Pte as many times as you want. DIBP doesn't consider the latest score. You can send them the score you want to be considered and they will accept that.


----------



## MnBT

Is it possible to use pte voucher bought in India to use in UK center....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

shashankmg said:


> Hello People ,
> 
> I have PTE exam voucher, I brought for myself, but due to some reason I am not able to give.
> So please, if anyone writing exam soon ,take voucher from me. Pls contact shashankmg123 At gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks
> Meenakshi


Price please?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

I am trying online speech to text apps in order to test my pronunciation, even though I speak very very slow and clearly it doesnt even pick half of the words I say. Im confused, can anyone advise if in the real exam I will have same problem ?


----------



## mrgalfield

bulop said:


> I am trying online speech to text apps in order to test my pronunciation, even though I speak very very slow and clearly it doesnt even pick half of the words I say. Im confused, can anyone advise if in the real exam I will have same problem ?




I don't think they work in the same manner, even if you're native English speaker, it cannot capture 100 percent. So I guess Pearson machine is quite similar but they bound the answers prior to, so when you speak something, it can easily recognize even with your native accent because it anticipated your answer. Sorry to be confused in expressing my idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hirushan

Please share the Listening tips to get 65+ score..


----------



## 1474130

Hi all,

I have just done mock Test B and my results are only 75 for reading and speaking  I'm targeting 79+ for all. My exam is on Monday and I'm starting to feel anxious, especially with this set of results... Anyone can share some tips or ideas to get that extra 4 points each?

Here are my past results in the following sequence: actual PTE exam in Nov16 with one day prep, Mock Test A end May17 and Mock Test B today

L 71 81 90
R 76 74 75
S 48 65 75
W 89 84 90

G 88 83 82
OF 39 59 78
P 45 59 72
S 90 90 90
V 65 79 90
WD 79 47 90

Seems like it is due to oral fluency and pronunciation. However, I have already kept my ums and ahs to a minimum. Probably once or twice only for all DI and Re-tell Lecture. I am most confident with read aloud and followed by ASQ. For repeat sentences, i forgot a few words however I did not let it affect my fluency - just continue and made up some words if needed.

Any feedback would be very helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rob1980

I've noticed a few people mention that the PTE mock tests might be a little harder than the real thing, is this the view of most of you who have taken the test?


I've completed 2 mock tests this week, I started reading a little on Monday, then completed the first test on Tuesday, trying to wing it really and get an idea of my shortfalls. I attempted the 2nd test this morning, and I felt that I didn't do brilliantly, but I have been reading lots of info regarding the writing sections (please don't judge me on this post lol) I failed miserably on one of the describe the pictures, so I just randomly spoke.. it must have worked lol

I want 79+ in the real exam, I've just scraped that this morning, hopefully i candy it again next month for real..



















https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/DZqL
https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/DZqW


----------



## bulop

my mock test A results 

L77 R59 S62 W76









my mock test B results
L77 R60 S61 W78









I will have real test on Wed, seems I will have problem with speaking and reading.

any comments on these test results ?


----------



## Manager11

Am not sure you will have issue with those figures.


----------



## Manager11

Rob1980 said:


> I've noticed a few people mention that the PTE mock tests might be a little harder than the real thing, is this the view of most of you who have taken the test?
> 
> 
> I've completed 2 mock tests this week, I started reading a little on Monday, then completed the first test on Tuesday, trying to wing it really and get an idea of my shortfalls. I attempted the 2nd test this morning, and I felt that I didn't do brilliantly, but I have been reading lots of info regarding the writing sections (please don't judge me on this post lol) I failed miserably on one of the describe the pictures, so I just randomly spoke.. it must have worked lol
> 
> I want 79+ in the real exam, I've just scraped that this morning, hopefully i candy it again next month for real..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/DZqL
> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/DZqW



Don't just know why you are disturbing yourself.


----------



## soshainaus

lynna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just done mock Test B and my results are only 75 for reading and speaking  I'm targeting 79+ for all. My exam is on Monday and I'm starting to feel anxious, especially with this set of results... Anyone can share some tips or ideas to get that extra 4 points each?
> 
> Here are my past results in the following sequence: actual PTE exam in Nov16 with one day prep, Mock Test A end May17 and Mock Test B today
> 
> L 71 81 90
> R 76 74 75
> S 48 65 75
> W 89 84 90
> 
> G 88 83 82
> OF 39 59 78
> P 45 59 72
> S 90 90 90
> V 65 79 90
> WD 79 47 90
> 
> Seems like it is due to oral fluency and pronunciation. However, I have already kept my ums and ahs to a minimum. Probably once or twice only for all DI and Re-tell Lecture. I am most confident with read aloud and followed by ASQ. For repeat sentences, i forgot a few words however I did not let it affect my fluency - just continue and made up some words if needed.
> 
> Any feedback would be very helpful. Thanks in advance!


You are doing pretty well. You just need to calm and relax. You would definitely get 79+ easily if you do the same way in real exam. You might even get 90s in a few.


----------



## soshainaus

bulop said:


> my mock test A results
> 
> L77 R59 S62 W76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mock test B results
> L77 R60 S61 W78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have real test on Wed, seems I will have problem with speaking and reading.
> 
> any comments on these test results ?


You still have four days. Work on your pronunciation and oral fluency. Practice more re-order paras and Fill in the blanks. You can do much better.


----------



## soshainaus

Rob1980 said:


> I've noticed a few people mention that the PTE mock tests might be a little harder than the real thing, is this the view of most of you who have taken the test?
> 
> 
> I've completed 2 mock tests this week, I started reading a little on Monday, then completed the first test on Tuesday, trying to wing it really and get an idea of my shortfalls. I attempted the 2nd test this morning, and I felt that I didn't do brilliantly, but I have been reading lots of info regarding the writing sections (please don't judge me on this post lol) I failed miserably on one of the describe the pictures, so I just randomly spoke.. it must have worked lol
> 
> I want 79+ in the real exam, I've just scraped that this morning, hopefully i candy it again next month for real..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/DZqL
> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/DZqW


You seemed to have done very good within a week. Take care of your spellings.


----------



## lowkeylegend

Hi Guys,

I took the mock test for speaking just to see how it will score my speaking. I basically took it very casually without being attentive. On describe image and retell lecture question, i spoke 50% gibberish and 50% content with lot of umm and uhhh and got below score.

http://imgur.com/a/O18bT

can scoring of mock test be taken seriously to self evaluate if we are ready or not? Will the actual pte exam have same scoring engine?

Lowkey


----------



## akash_futureca

Not able to get minimum score, will try again in August...........


----------



## Nicusha

Rob1980 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have already taken the PTE exam.
> Do I have a certain amount of time before the test starts, as in when I am already sat at the computer with my marker pen and paper?
> I ask because I'm wondering if I would have time to write down some keys words or phrases I want to remember prior to actually starting?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rob. It depends on the test centre. In some centres you are allowed to take your time, while in others they rush you to start.

Best of luck.


----------



## lucky19me

Hello! A question for those who have already passed the exam. I understand that this is stupid, but ... I have big problems with writing essays, and therefore I plan to take with me to the exam a small cheat sheet, that is a small piece of paper with a written essay structure, if I forget ... and here I am I think, will I get to use my crib, the structure of the essay? Or is there much control in the exam? Maybe I can find an opportunity to use the structure? Please let me know your opinion. Thanks


----------



## hirushan

lucky19me said:


> Hello! A question for those who have already passed the exam. I understand that this is stupid, but ... I have big problems with writing essays, and therefore I plan to take with me to the exam a small cheat sheet, that is a small piece of paper with a written essay structure, if I forget ... and here I am I think, will I get to use my crib, the structure of the essay? Or is there much control in the exam? Maybe I can find an opportunity to use the structure? Please let me know your opinion. Thanks


Don't even think about it.. By practicing every day at least 20mins per day, you will remember the essay structure. Don't cheat in exam. There are CCTV cameras in all over the place. If you found guilty you will not be able to sit for the exam in future.


----------



## hirushan

akash_futureca said:


> Not able to get minimum score, will try again in August...........


Akash please post your exam results so we can get an idea about it.


----------



## nishish

lucky19me said:


> Hello! A question for those who have already passed the exam. I understand that this is stupid, but ... I have big problems with writing essays, and therefore I plan to take with me to the exam a small cheat sheet, that is a small piece of paper with a written essay structure, if I forget ... and here I am I think, will I get to use my crib, the structure of the essay? Or is there much control in the exam? Maybe I can find an opportunity to use the structure? Please let me know your opinion. Thanks


This is not a good idea as there are CCTV cameras in the exam. If you are caught, I think they won't allow you to complete the exam.


----------



## akash_futureca

Communicative skills:
Speaking: 47
Writing: 69
Reading:60
Listening:63

Enabling Skills
Grammar : 68
Oral fluency : 54
Pronunciation : 52
Spelling : 90
Vocabulary: 70
Written Disclosure: 55

Plz advice




hirushan said:


> akash_futureca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not able to get minimum score, will try again in August...........
> 
> 
> 
> Akash please post your exam results so we can get an idea about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## amit9

*Multiple PTE Attempts*

Hi Friends,

I have a quick question, I got 70 in PTE based on PTE score but I am still short of points and want to re-attempt PTE once more. If I score less than 65 in PTE this time, do I have to update my EOI and I loose 10 points which I got based on my current PTE score?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neethujaiboy21

Will our old PTE score will be removed if we write PTE again?


----------



## rockytechie

I have my actual exam on Tuesday, can someone advice what i need to do here.. I just answered the mock test and scored 70.. I need 79+ in all modules.. I realized that i spent a lot of time on multiple choice questions. it seemed easy when practicing it on the internet, but pretty difficult in PTE mock. Even the Fill in the blanks were pretty tough. I wasn't expecting 77 in speaking.. I also tried to correct my words maybe.


----------



## soshainaus

amit9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a quick question, I got 70 in PTE based on PTE score but I am still short of points and want to re-attempt PTE once more. If I score less than 65 in PTE this time, do I have to update my EOI and I loose 10 points which I got based on my current PTE score?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You do not need to update EOI with lower score. Your earlier score will be valid.


----------



## soshainaus

neethujaiboy21 said:


> Will our old PTE score will be removed if we write PTE again?


You can attempt PTE any number of times and all the scores are valid for 2 years from the date of your exam. It is your wish, which one of those you want to share with the immigration department or the institutes.


----------



## soshainaus

rockytechie said:


> I have my actual exam on Tuesday, can someone advice what i need to do here.. I just answered the mock test and scored 70.. I need 79+ in all modules.. I realized that i spent a lot of time on multiple choice questions. it seemed easy when practicing it on the internet, but pretty difficult in PTE mock. Even the Fill in the blanks were pretty tough. I wasn't expecting 77 in speaking.. I also tried to correct my words maybe.


You can get 79+. You just need to take care of spellings, practice more fill in the blanks and may be tweak your speech a bit from fluency perspective, but it does not look major concern. Are these results of mock test 1 or 2?


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

Can anyone advise for re-correction service ?

It is recommended 
I believe that I deserve more points 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie

soshainaus said:


> You can get 79+. You just need to take care of spellings, practice more fill in the blanks and may be tweak your speech a bit from fluency perspective, but it does not look major concern. Are these results of mock test 1 or 2?


This was for my first attempt at PTE, i have been practicing from the internet, and found the fill in the blanks much easier. This was mock test 1
So i Assume that my Listening went down bcoz of my Spelling mistake in fill in the blanks probably
Reading went down because of the fill in the blanks And Writing because of spellings only maybe..

Does it actually matter that in Writing Summarize, whether i use 20 words or 50 words, as long as my sentence structure is correct and there is only one capital letter and one full stop.

Is it true that the PTE mock is much more tougher than the actual PTE test ?


----------



## farrukh.rashid

*Voice Sample*

Hi members. I've uploaded a sample of my voice for Personal Introduction section in the below link. You all are kindly requested to review and give your feedback about the the oral fluency and pronunciation so I can use the same voice pattern for all the sections in speaking. I also checked the voice on speech to text software and except 3-4 words all the words were pronounced clearly. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByLMw9klqU4fVTZGUm5IblM5dTQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## soshainaus

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi members. I've uploaded a sample of my voice for Personal Introduction section in the below link. You all are kindly requested to review and give your feedback about the the oral fluency and pronunciation so I can use the same voice pattern for all the sections in speaking. I also checked the voice on speech to text software and except 3-4 words all the words were pronounced clearly.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByLMw9klqU4fVTZGUm5IblM5dTQ/view?usp=sharing


Sounds good except a few words have strong native accent like 'Lahore'. Try to neutralize that. Otherwise it is good.


----------



## Kapss

Does PTE provides free mock test after booking the exam?


----------



## hirushan

Kapss said:


> Does PTE provides free mock test after booking the exam?


Nope..


----------



## hirushan

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi members. I've uploaded a sample of my voice for Personal Introduction section in the below link. You all are kindly requested to review and give your feedback about the the oral fluency and pronunciation so I can use the same voice pattern for all the sections in speaking. I also checked the voice on speech to text software and except 3-4 words all the words were pronounced clearly.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByLMw9klqU4fVTZGUm5IblM5dTQ/view?usp=sharing


You are better than my self.  In Read aloud section try to speak bit faster than usual. 

Check the below link.


----------



## ryannav13

lucky19me said:


> Hello! A question for those who have already passed the exam. I understand that this is stupid, but ... I have big problems with writing essays, and therefore I plan to take with me to the exam a small cheat sheet, that is a small piece of paper with a written essay structure, if I forget ... and here I am I think, will I get to use my crib, the structure of the essay? Or is there much control in the exam? Maybe I can find an opportunity to use the structure? Please let me know your opinion. Thanks


DO NOT DO IT. CCTVs capture everything and If caught, u ll be barred from Exam. 

Just REMEMBER: PTE is computer based exam, so keep spelling and grammar right and write more than 220 words related to topic with last paragraph as conclusion. U will score 70+ easily. Essay does not need to be spectacular. Just simple 200+ words with no basic mistakes.


----------



## mfaizan

No but you can purchase online mock tests.


hirushan said:


> Kapss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does PTE provides free mock test after booking the exam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..
Click to expand...


----------



## bulop

any comments from the today's test takers ?


----------



## saini4english

Hello Folks,

I am planning to give PTE in next one month, my requirement is to score 79+ in each section. 
I need help in following section :
What should be the study plan ?
Where can I find PTE related material, essay lists etc.

Thanks.


----------



## morninglight212

NP101 said:


> Congrats
> can you tell us about the writing summaries that how did you prepare them?
> Any particular trick or words you used to get full scores as these are linked with reading section as well?
> thanks


Anyone remember questions in latest exam?


----------



## morninglight212

NP101 said:


> Congrats
> can you tell us about the writing summaries that how did you prepare them?
> Any particular trick or words you used to get full scores as these are linked with reading section as well?
> thanks





hirushan said:


> Nope..


Hey buddy,
Did you still remember question?
Essay , SWT, SST, fill in the blanks

thx


----------



## morninglight212

soshainaus said:


> You can get 79+. You just need to take care of spellings, practice more fill in the blanks and may be tweak your speech a bit from fluency perspective, but it does not look major concern. Are these results of mock test 1 or 2?


Buddy, still remember question? SWT? FIB?


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

morninglight212 said:


> Buddy, still remember question? SWT? FIB?


I got one essay and 2 summary.
Essay topic - mass media and influence on young children.
Date - 12 june

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

rockytechie said:


> This was for my first attempt at PTE, i have been practicing from the internet, and found the fill in the blanks much easier. This was mock test 1
> So i Assume that my Listening went down bcoz of my Spelling mistake in fill in the blanks probably
> Reading went down because of the fill in the blanks And Writing because of spellings only maybe..
> 
> Does it actually matter that in Writing Summarize, whether i use 20 words or 50 words, as long as my sentence structure is correct and there is only one capital letter and one full stop.
> 
> Is it true that the PTE mock is much more tougher than the actual PTE test ?


Longer the sentence more the chances of making grammatical mistakes. Try to keep it between 25 to 35 words maximum. That's what I used to do in my practice and then in final test.


----------



## morninglight212

ani.ak.asharma said:


> I got one essay and 2 summary.
> Essay topic - mass media and influence on young children.
> Date - 12 june
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother,

Any idea with fill in the blanks?
Summarize written text?


----------



## NB

morninglight212 said:


> Anyone remember questions in latest exam?


As far as I could understand the system, there is an exam being conducted some where in the world round the clock

I would presume they have a huge question bank from which the computer would be assigning questions randomly to the candidates 

So I fail to understand what specific questions a particular candidate got , helps you ?

Do you really believe that the same set of questions could be assigned to you in future?

Had I also asked these questions could I have got 90 in all 4 modules which I missed by a couple of marks ?

Cheers


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

morninglight212 said:


> Thanks brother,
> 
> Any idea with fill in the blanks?
> Summarize written text?


Don't remember, but mostly they were related to Australia. 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## morninglight212

newbienz said:


> As far as I could understand the system, there is an exam being conducted some where in the world round the clock
> 
> I would presume they have a huge question bank from which the computer would be assigning questions randomly to the candidates
> 
> So I fail to understand what specific questions a particular candidate got , helps you ?
> 
> Do you really believe that the same set of questions could be assigned to you in future?
> 
> Had I also asked these questions could I have got 90 in all 4 modules which I missed by a couple of marks ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks bro
I just need to be well prepared for the exam.


----------



## morninglight212

ani.ak.asharma said:


> don't remember, but mostly they were related to australia.
> 
> Sent from my le x526 using tapatalk


thanks bro


----------



## MnBT

I took pte 2nd attempt on 15th June....missed by 4 in speaking and by 5 in writing....targeting 79 ...

For SWT i got 2 
1 - voting rights for men and womens in UK and why it was down last election
2- ageing population increasing in the world and it's Impacts...

1 essay related to companies reputation Vs short term goals like offers and marketing...




Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

newbienz said:


> As far as I could understand the system, there is an exam being conducted some where in the world round the clock
> 
> I would presume they have a huge question bank from which the computer would be assigning questions randomly to the candidates
> 
> So I fail to understand what specific questions a particular candidate got , helps you ?
> 
> Do you really believe that the same set of questions could be assigned to you in future?
> 
> Had I also asked these questions could I have got 90 in all 4 modules which I missed by a couple of marks ?
> 
> Cheers


I don't know if the questions are repeated now but when I gave the exam in March the questions were generally repeated. I gave the exam three times for 79+ and in my third attempt, the whole writing section was repeated. I got 2 SWT and one essay which I already got in my previous attempts. The essays are generally repeated from a list of 35-40 essays. I agree with you that knowing questions will not help as knowing questions is one thing and answering them properly is another but yes questions are repeated(or were repeated when I gave the exam).
Knowing questions is most helpful in the essay section.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Gave PTE test this morning, it didn't well. i think i did better in gold kit tests. fingers crossed, anxiously waiting for results :-(

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

braich.abhijeet said:


> Gave PTE test this morning, it didn't well. i think i did better in gold kit tests. fingers crossed, anxiously waiting for results :-(
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


hi, I will get pte on Wed.

you think mock tests are easier than real pte ?

did you get any weird describe image question ?

last question, how was the vocabulary in reading part, have u met any rare words ?

good luck


----------



## braich.abhijeet

bulop said:


> hi, I will get pte on Wed.
> 
> you think mock tests are easier than real pte ?
> 
> did you get any weird describe image question ?
> 
> last question, how was the vocabulary in reading part, have u met any rare words ?
> 
> good luck


I felt mock tests were of same difficulty level as actual tests. i scored overall 70 and 73 in these tests. i need to score 79+. but i m sure i wont be able to meet this score, atleast this time. messed up in a couple of questions.

no, no weird words. the 'answer short question' had a picture based question which surprised me a bit. describe image was as usual

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

on this forum seen many people feeling bad after exam but nailed the pte. 
you may get a surprising result.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

bulop said:


> on this forum seen many people feeling bad after exam but nailed the pte.
> you may get a surprising result.


Absolutely. thats what i am hoping for. saw many people telling they messed up in few questions and still got straight 90s. i am only afraid that i was struggling with oral fluency in both mock test. well, everything is done now. cant do anything except crumble in bed and pray to almighty. i badly need 79s to score 20 points. 60 point with (65s in pte) wont fetch me anything

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul Hakim

ven343 said:


> yes appeared PTE academic exam, and got sufficient score..
> DIBP acepted PTE ACADEMIC AND TOEFL EXAMS ALTERNATIVE OF IELTS from 23 rd nov 2014.




PTE-A Accept DIBP australia,,Don't worry about that...


----------



## Maxkhan

Dear All Seniors ,

I appeared in the PTE on 17 June,2017 and got the below results,

SWRL/ 76,71,62,68

Enabling skills were,
Grammar 65
Oral fluency 79
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 47
Vocabulary 59
Written discourse 79

Can you please guide me where i am lagging and what strategy i need to apply in order to get the desired score of 65 in each.

Secondly, when i will book the next test as i am a bit confused on where to improve ?

Please advice accordingly.

Best Regards,


----------



## braich.abhijeet

1474130 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just done mock Test B and my results are only 75 for reading and speaking  I'm targeting 79+ for all. My exam is on Monday and I'm starting to feel anxious, especially with this set of results... Anyone can share some tips or ideas to get that extra 4 points each?
> 
> Here are my past results in the following sequence: actual PTE exam in Nov16 with one day prep, Mock Test A end May17 and Mock Test B today
> 
> L 71 81 90
> R 76 74 75
> S 48 65 75
> W 89 84 90
> 
> G 88 83 82
> OF 39 59 78
> P 45 59 72
> S 90 90 90
> V 65 79 90
> WD 79 47 90
> 
> Seems like it is due to oral fluency and pronunciation. However, I have already kept my ums and ahs to a minimum. Probably once or twice only for all DI and Re-tell Lecture. I am most confident with read aloud and followed by ASQ. For repeat sentences, i forgot a few words however I did not let it affect my fluency - just continue and made up some words if needed.
> 
> Any feedback would be very helpful. Thanks in advance!



Hey, i am in the same boat since last week. Scored 70 and 73 overall in Mock A & B. I wrote PTE today, now waiting for the results. Please share yours and i will update mine. Your mock scores looks much better than mine. Hope it turns out well for you. Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## morninglight212

MnBT said:


> I took pte 2nd attempt on 15th June....missed by 4 in speaking and by 5 in writing....targeting 79 ...
> 
> For SWT i got 2
> 1 - voting rights for men and womens in UK and why it was down last election
> 2- ageing population increasing in the world and it's Impacts...
> 
> 1 essay related to companies reputation Vs short term goals like offers and marketing...
> 
> 
> Thanks brother !
> that helps heaps!
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk



Thanks brother
that helps heaps !


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi fellas,
I am struggling with spelling, I make silly mistakes all the time. Specially with vowels. Does anyone know a good stratigy to overcome this problem other than just memories words, because I keep repeating my mistakes. 
Thank you all for your valuable insights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adim

sunnyrao said:


> I need 65 in reading section.


Hi Sunny,

Just wanted to check, did you got you PTE desireable score? Can you please confirm. I am also looking for same. I tried for IELTS but was not able to clear it.

Thanks,
Adim.


----------



## amazing234

Ptera said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> This was my strategy:
> 
> Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
> Just learn these phrases:
> The speaker was discussing the “topic”
> He/she mentioned the key word 4”
> He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
> Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
> In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
> Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”
> 
> To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the “key word 1” and how important it is. He/she mentioned the “key word 4”and that we all should be aware of it.
> Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.
> That´s it!! My English is not perfect but using these templates I achieved 90 in speaking.


I'm currently preparing to take retake PTE, my target 79+.

Came across this strategy this morning, thanks Ptera for sharing. Didn't know all that was needed was the keywords, even if my sentences are not related to the topic. 

Has anyone used this strategy recently and got good scores? I heard PTE is now stricter in their scoring since second week of May.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, i have exam on next week, any candidate who have recently taken exam within a week, how the difficulty level of describe image and retell lecture, plz give me answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

riyapatel said:


> hii guys, i have exam on next week, any candidate who have recently taken exam within a week, how the deficulty level of describe image and retell lecture, plz give me answer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


took test yesterday. same difficulty level as in practise test. no difference. not very tough if you practise well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



riyapatel said:


> hii guys, i have exam on next week, any candidate who have recently taken exam within a week, how the difficulty level of describe image and retell lecture, plz give me answer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nothing has changed! 

I had problem with some accents! That depends on each and every individual capacity to understand accents.


----------



## Kapss

braich.abhijeet said:


> took test yesterday. same difficulty level as in practise test. no difference. not very tough if you practise well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


which practice test?


----------



## bulop

did you get any process diagram type of question in describe image part ? in mock tests there was no such question.


----------



## starbearer

Hi guys,

I've been a silent spectator of this thread and finally appearing for the PTE in 3 weeks and thank the wonderful community here for the support. I've already downloaded the materials shared by zaback21 (thanks bro) and I'm planning on taking the Pearson practice tests.

Any recommendations on where I should start from? Also if there are any essential study materials I should look into?

Thanks!


----------



## amazing234

amazing234 said:


> I'm currently preparing to take retake PTE, my target 79+.
> 
> Came across this strategy this morning, thanks Ptera for sharing. Didn't know all that was needed was the keywords, even if my sentences are not related to the topic.
> 
> Has anyone used this strategy recently and got good scores? I heard PTE is now stricter in their scoring since second week of May.


Please someone should answer


----------



## braich.abhijeet

bulop said:


> did you get any process diagram type of question in describe image part ? in mock tests there was no such question.


nope

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

amazing234 said:


> Please someone should answer


I had read Ptera's post while I was preparing. I did not exactly followed it in that I was not off-topic. I stayed on the topic but I did use some common keywords like following:

Use these words......The maximum trend observed is for......Where as.......the minimum trend is observed for ..........In Comparison to...........We see a dramatic increase/decrease in case of........To conclude, we see a overall rise/fall in the ..........

WHERE AS.......IN COMPARISON TO......... INCREASED.......... DECREASED........RISE......FALL......... ROCKETED....... PLUMMETED......... DRAMATICALLY........ DRASTICALLY............If things rise slowly.....Gradual rise..........If things rise very quickly.......Then it has rocketed...........If things fall very quickly......Then they plummet.........If some trend remains constant for a period of time ........Then it has levelled off and remained constant.....TO CONCLUDE.......... OVERALL

Also, following tips were posted earlier by someone on this same thread.

STRUCTURE TO DESCRIBE IMAGE

1. Introduction: Identify the type of image (graph, bar diagram, pie chart, map, table) & start with a general statement. Try to paraphrase the title & say the period of time presented on the graph. Example – The graph shows/displays the number of ITunes songs bought in the year …

2. Detail 1: Explain the overall idea of the image. Or you could also start with the highest value that draws your attention.

3. Detail 2: A detail that supports this main idea. Or you could also explain the lowest value or another important information.

4. Conclusion: It is very important as it makes your answer complete. Try to summarize the graph or provide your point of view for that particular image.

*DESCRIBE IMAGE*WHAT'S TESTED
The purpose of this task is to assess your ability to describe an image related to an academic theme drawn from the humanities, natural sciences, or social sciences. Only speaking skills are assessed. You will see an image (a graph, picture, map, chart, or table). You will have 25 seconds to study the image. When you hear the tone, you should begin describing in detail what is shown in the image. You will have 40 seconds to give your response. There are six or seven images.


How to describe image question in PTE Academic?


• Identify the type of image. Is it a graph, picture, map, chart, or table? The approach for handling each image type is slightly different.

• Take notes if you need to. Use the Erasable Note board Booklet and pen provided. Do not write full sentences; briefly list any important features you see.• For graphs, charts, and tables, be sure you understand what is being measured and in what units it is being reported.

• Try to determine what the main point of the image is. You should be able to answer the question, "What is the image mainly showing?"


• Maps and pictures will often have obvious features highlighted. Use words and phrases that describe the locations of features within the image, for example, on the leftj right, next to, above, below, and so on. If objects are particular colors, these may help you identify them, for example, the countries marked in yellow. The same is true for sizes and shapes, for example, the large square, the smaller circle.

• Graphs, charts, and tables often show trends or changes. Use words and phrases that describe the trend or movement. For example, increase, decrease, rise, fall, remain stable/steady, and so on. Use phrases to describe the speed at which the changes happen, for example, a sudden increase, a slow decline.

• Pie charts show proportions. The size of the "slices" indicates the relative size of whatever is being measured or counted. The actual numerical values for the slices are usually provided. Be sure to mention these values. If the slices are equally sized, say so, using words and phrases such as equal, the same, about the same, similar. If the slices are different - the usual case- use comparatives and superlatives to describe them, for example, the smaller of the two export categories, the largest group of people, the most popular option, the least common answer, and so on.

• For all graphs, charts, and tables, look for a pair of extreme values - for example, the highest and lowest, the largest and smallest, the most expensive and cheapest - identify them by name and describe them using the values for their measures or counts

.• While you are speaking, if you lose your train of thought, or find yourself at a loss for words, do not remain silent. The microphone turns off automatically if there is no sound for three seconds. lf you need to pause to think or check your notes, use pause fillers such as um, uh, Let me see, and so on. Saying something - anything - is better than saying nothing because once the microphone turns off, you cannot turn it on again.

Hope it helps!


----------



## amazing234

soshainaus said:


> I had read Ptera's post while I was preparing. I did not exactly followed it in that I was not off-topic. I stayed on the topic but I did use some common keywords like following:
> 
> Use these words......The maximum trend observed is for......Where as.......the minimum trend is observed for ..........In Comparison to...........We see a dramatic increase/decrease in case of........To conclude, we see a overall rise/fall in the ..........
> 
> WHERE AS.......IN COMPARISON TO......... INCREASED.......... DECREASED........RISE......FALL......... ROCKETED....... PLUMMETED......... DRAMATICALLY........ DRASTICALLY............If things rise slowly.....Gradual rise..........If things rise very quickly.......Then it has rocketed...........If things fall very quickly......Then they plummet.........If some trend remains constant for a period of time ........Then it has levelled off and remained constant.....TO CONCLUDE.......... OVERALL
> 
> Also, following tips were posted earlier by someone on this same thread.
> 
> STRUCTURE TO DESCRIBE IMAGE
> 
> 1. Introduction: Identify the type of image (graph, bar diagram, pie chart, map, table) & start with a general statement. Try to paraphrase the title & say the period of time presented on the graph. Example – The graph shows/displays the number of ITunes songs bought in the year …
> 
> 2. Detail 1: Explain the overall idea of the image. Or you could also start with the highest value that draws your attention.
> 
> 3. Detail 2: A detail that supports this main idea. Or you could also explain the lowest value or another important information.
> 
> 4. Conclusion: It is very important as it makes your answer complete. Try to summarize the graph or provide your point of view for that particular image.
> 
> *DESCRIBE IMAGE*WHAT'S TESTED
> The purpose of this task is to assess your ability to describe an image related to an academic theme drawn from the humanities, natural sciences, or social sciences. Only speaking skills are assessed. You will see an image (a graph, picture, map, chart, or table). You will have 25 seconds to study the image. When you hear the tone, you should begin describing in detail what is shown in the image. You will have 40 seconds to give your response. There are six or seven images.
> 
> 
> How to describe image question in PTE Academic?
> 
> 
> • Identify the type of image. Is it a graph, picture, map, chart, or table? The approach for handling each image type is slightly different.
> 
> • Take notes if you need to. Use the Erasable Note board Booklet and pen provided. Do not write full sentences; briefly list any important features you see.• For graphs, charts, and tables, be sure you understand what is being measured and in what units it is being reported.
> 
> • Try to determine what the main point of the image is. You should be able to answer the question, "What is the image mainly showing?"
> 
> 
> • Maps and pictures will often have obvious features highlighted. Use words and phrases that describe the locations of features within the image, for example, on the leftj right, next to, above, below, and so on. If objects are particular colors, these may help you identify them, for example, the countries marked in yellow. The same is true for sizes and shapes, for example, the large square, the smaller circle.
> 
> • Graphs, charts, and tables often show trends or changes. Use words and phrases that describe the trend or movement. For example, increase, decrease, rise, fall, remain stable/steady, and so on. Use phrases to describe the speed at which the changes happen, for example, a sudden increase, a slow decline.
> 
> • Pie charts show proportions. The size of the "slices" indicates the relative size of whatever is being measured or counted. The actual numerical values for the slices are usually provided. Be sure to mention these values. If the slices are equally sized, say so, using words and phrases such as equal, the same, about the same, similar. If the slices are different - the usual case- use comparatives and superlatives to describe them, for example, the smaller of the two export categories, the largest group of people, the most popular option, the least common answer, and so on.
> 
> • For all graphs, charts, and tables, look for a pair of extreme values - for example, the highest and lowest, the largest and smallest, the most expensive and cheapest - identify them by name and describe them using the values for their measures or counts
> 
> .• While you are speaking, if you lose your train of thought, or find yourself at a loss for words, do not remain silent. The microphone turns off automatically if there is no sound for three seconds. lf you need to pause to think or check your notes, use pause fillers such as um, uh, Let me see, and so on. Saying something - anything - is better than saying nothing because once the microphone turns off, you cannot turn it on again.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks Soshainaus, this was helpful


----------



## suriya8187

che.mostafa said:


> Hi fellas,
> I am struggling with spelling, I make silly mistakes all the time. Specially with vowels. Does anyone know a good stratigy to overcome this problem other than just memories words, because I keep repeating my mistakes.
> Thank you all for your valuable insights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Watch the youtube videos from E2 language core skills. They have provided easy tips. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfV4dbtV-ZnyqSrKc6zbDtg

Regards
Suriya


----------



## Kapss

Is there any place/forum to track the latest essays came in the exams?


----------



## rockytechie

Kapss said:


> Is there any place/forum to track the latest essays came in the exams?


Am not aware of any, but usually around the same 36 or so Essay topics come.. Overall, TV , Computers, Travel, war of Ideas, Law.. etc


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, how many words in repeat sentence generally in PTE exam anyone have a recently taken plz guide me.


----------



## OneExpat

Guys,

Why is it impossible to book a test in Sydney these days? every center is booked completely.


----------



## che.mostafa

suriya8187 said:


> Watch the youtube videos from E2 language core skills. They have provided easy tips.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfV4dbtV-ZnyqSrKc6zbDtg
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Suriya




This is very helpful thanks a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepak14g

Hi, I gave pte practice test A and got the below score.
Communicative Skills
Listening64
Reading56
Speaking62
Writing68
I need 65 in each, could anyone help me to improve my score.


----------



## Lynna987

Hi all, 

I was previously posting under Lynna but not sure why I'm experiencing some issues logging in. Hence, I have created a new account. I've just gotten my results and I have managed to achieve 79+!!

Thank you all especially *soshainaus*! You are a life-saver and I am really, really grateful for your continuous encouragement and feedback 

I do not have good memory retention hence I do not remember everything about my exam. However, these are what I could remember. Hopefully it will be of use to some of you.

Describe Image - mostly bar and line graphs but what made me dumb-founded was a question consisting of a Venn diagram that is linked to a pyramid. It has something to do with Maslow's hierarchy of needs. In the exam, I didn't even remember it was called the Venn diagram. I merely refer to it as an "image". I even forgot about my introduction and went straight into body...I completely messed up this question and was worried that this would cost me my 79+ but fortunately it didn't.

Re-tell Lecture
Welsh speaker
Some famous person called Wilson

SWT
Female songbirds
Parents control children's TV viewing

Essay
Written formal exam (I didn't have enough time to finish checking)
Heavy reliance on technology

SST
Vitamin D
Educational leadership (speech by dean of Stamford University)

FIB
Hans Christian Andersen

MCSA
aboriginal games
women's responsibility on daughter's education


Here are my past results in the following sequence: actual PTE exam in Nov16 with one day prep, Mock Test A end May17, Mock Test B 17Jun17 and actual PTE exam 19Jun17

L 71 81 90 90
R 76 74 75 89
S 48 65 75 81
W 89 84 90 90

G 88 83 82 90
OF 39 59 78 77
P 45 59 72 70
S 90 90 90 84
V 65 79 90 90
WD 79 47 90 90


----------



## gvbrin

You can easily get above 65 in real exams, For reading do PTE books like PTE Plus, PTE offical guide, Macmillan.



Deepak14g said:


> Hi, I gave pte practice test A and got the below score.
> Communicative Skills
> Listening64
> Reading56
> Speaking62
> Writing68
> I need 65 in each, could anyone help me to improve my score.


----------



## Nicusha

Lynna987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was previously posting under Lynna but not sure why I'm experiencing some issues logging in. Hence, I have created a new account. I've just gotten my results and I have managed to achieve 79+!!
> 
> Thank you all especially *soshainaus*! You are a life-saver and I am really, really grateful for your continuous encouragement and feedback :
> 
> 
> Here are my past results in the following sequence: actual PTE exam in Nov16 with one day prep, Mock Test A end May17, Mock Test B 17Jun17 and actual PTE exam 19Jun17
> 
> L 71 81 90 90
> R 76 74 75 89
> S 48 65 75 81
> W 89 84 90 90
> 
> G 88 83 82 90
> OF 39 59 78 77
> P 45 59 72 70
> S 90 90 90 84
> V 65 79 90 90
> WD 79 47 90 90


Hi Lynna. How did you improve your pronunciation and fluency?
Your suggestions wll be highly appreciated.


----------



## Nicusha

soshainaus said:


> You should not be super slow or super fast. If you search through this thread, you will find good tips about it. You need to follow a structure. 1st sentence - intro, two sentences talking about two major points, if you have reached about 25-27 seconds by then, say "in conclusion " and last sentence. Try to be done by 35 seconds.
> Similar tips and structure hold true for retell lecture as well. If you miss saying "in conclusion" or you feel there is nothing to conclude, you can also say, "in the end, the speaker said (or concluded by telling) ...".
> 
> IMHO read aloud is also very important section and probably people take it lightly. You need to ensure you get that right. Don't read like a news reader, read it as if you are telling a story or doing a presentation in front of an audience, stressing on certain words, raising the pitch a bit while starting a sentence then lowering it towards the end of the sentence, pausing at appropriate places especially at the punctuation marks or after a certain logical chunk of words.


Thank you for sharing


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,
Anyone apply, State sponsorship NSW 

My age: 31 (points: 30) + Education (15 Points) + Experience ( 10 points) + PTE-A (0 points)= 55 points + 5 points for State NSW= 60 points.

Could you please tell me anyone applies recently for NSW with 60 points.

Thanks & Regards,
Venkat.S


----------



## venkat

Can you give me tips for PTE-A: I did well last time and I got a good Enabling Skills, but I haven't received a good score. Please find below snapshot.

Communicative Skills: 
Listening:56
Reading:56
Speaking:64
Writing:56

Enabling Skills:
Grammar:80
Oral Fluency:65
Pronunciation:62
spelling:45
Vocabulary:57
Written discourse:78


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



riyapatel said:


> hii guys, how many words in repeat sentence generally in PTE exam anyone have a recently taken plz guide me.


Normally 10-11.
1 or 2 sentences will have around 15 words.


----------



## Kapss

chvarma80 said:


> Normally 10-11.
> 1 or 2 sentences will have around 15 words.


how u managed the ones that has 15 words?


----------



## nishish

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> Anyone apply, State sponsorship NSW
> 
> My age: 31 (points: 30) + Education (15 Points) + Experience ( 10 points) + PTE-A (0 points)= 55 points + 5 points for State NSW= 60 points.
> 
> Could you please tell me anyone applies recently for NSW with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Venkat.S


What is your ANZSCO code?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-896.html#post12685729
You can ask your question on the above-mentioned thread.


----------



## venkat

Hello Friend,
Thanks for your response.

------------------------------------
Developer Programmer
ANZSCO CODE: 261312
PTE-A: 20/June/2017 - 56,56,64,56

Thanks & Regards,
Venkat.S


----------



## bulop

had my test yesterday and got results today

L84 R80 S90 W78

<*SNIP*> *See Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Should I go for rescoring ? how much I will pay and It will take ? does it make sense for waiting and paying ?


----------



## Lynna987

Nicusha said:


> Hi Lynna. How did you improve your pronunciation and fluency?
> Your suggestions wll be highly appreciated.


Although english is not my native language, it is a close second so I sort of have my basic foundation in place. I just need to get familiarised with using it. Hence I tried to use it as much as possible during preparation. I force myself to think in english, only watched english shows, tried to speak english as much as possible and I even stopped hanging out with non-english speaking friends (I know i'm a bad friend lol). This helped me to produce english easily and at a faster pace. Hence, I no longer need to "translate" in my head before I speak.

My issue is that I have a lot of hesitations and false-starts. So I did a lot of practise to ensure that this is minimised. For pronunciation, I didn't really do much however I did try to gauge if I am native-speaker like by using some iphone apps that you might want to check out. Not sure about android and I just used the free trial/version.
1) English IQ 
2) Elsa speak - this can tell you whether you sound like a native-speaker

I think first you need to pinpoint what you are doing incorrectly, and from there you just practise on rectifying it. Hope this helps!


----------



## soshainaus

Lynna987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was previously posting under Lynna but not sure why I'm experiencing some issues logging in. Hence, I have created a new account. I've just gotten my results and I have managed to achieve 79+!!
> 
> Thank you all especially *soshainaus*! You are a life-saver and I am really, really grateful for your continuous encouragement and feedback
> 
> I do not have good memory retention hence I do not remember everything about my exam. However, these are what I could remember. Hopefully it will be of use to some of you.
> 
> Describe Image - mostly bar and line graphs but what made me dumb-founded was a question consisting of a Venn diagram that is linked to a pyramid. It has something to do with Maslow's hierarchy of needs. In the exam, I didn't even remember it was called the Venn diagram. I merely refer to it as an "image". I even forgot about my introduction and went straight into body...I completely messed up this question and was worried that this would cost me my 79+ but fortunately it didn't.
> 
> Re-tell Lecture
> Welsh speaker
> Some famous person called Wilson
> 
> SWT
> Female songbirds
> Parents control children's TV viewing
> 
> Essay
> Written formal exam (I didn't have enough time to finish checking)
> Heavy reliance on technology
> 
> SST
> Vitamin D
> Educational leadership (speech by dean of Stamford University)
> 
> FIB
> Hans Christian Andersen
> 
> MCSA
> aboriginal games
> women's responsibility on daughter's education
> 
> 
> Here are my past results in the following sequence: actual PTE exam in Nov16 with one day prep, Mock Test A end May17, Mock Test B 17Jun17 and actual PTE exam 19Jun17
> 
> L 71 81 90 90
> R 76 74 75 89
> S 48 65 75 81
> W 89 84 90 90
> 
> G 88 83 82 90
> OF 39 59 78 77
> P 45 59 72 70
> S 90 90 90 84
> V 65 79 90 90
> WD 79 47 90 90


Congratulations! You have done it! Really happy to see your scores. You scored 90s in a couple of module, which I predicted.


----------



## soshainaus

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> Anyone apply, State sponsorship NSW
> 
> My age: 31 (points: 30) + Education (15 Points) + Experience ( 10 points) + PTE-A (0 points)= 55 points + 5 points for State NSW= 60 points.
> 
> Could you please tell me anyone applies recently for NSW with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Venkat.S


There are a number of other threads related to that question (threads started by sultan_azam, zaback21). 

I can share my experience. I had the same points (55 + 5) when I updated my EOI for 190 NSW in Dec 16. There was no progress for 4 months and on suggestion of zaback21 in this forum, I appeared for PTE-A in April and scored 90 to boost my score to 65 + 5. I got nomination from NSW in May and I applied for the visa 10 days back. I am in the process of providing the information asked by CO now.

To cut it short, attempt PTE to boost your score and chances of getting an invite. Best of luck!


----------



## soshainaus

chvarma80 said:


> Normally 10-11.
> 1 or 2 sentences will have around 15 words.


I have not heard of anyone getting 15 words sentence. Generally they are between 8-10 words as per my experience. 
The trick is not to worry about the words but to listen to the phrases. Every sentence will have 2 or 3 phrases or chunks. Try to listen to those chunks and you will get it right. There is a very nice video by E2Language about this topic which I had posted in this thread earlier. You can do a search for repeate sentence on YouTube and you will find it. It is about 45 minutes long video.


----------



## Nicusha

Lynna987 said:


> Although english is not my native language, it is a close second so I sort of have my basic foundation in place. I just need to get familiarised with using it. Hence I tried to use it as much as possible during preparation. I force myself to think in english, only watched english shows, tried to speak english as much as possible and I even stopped hanging out with non-english speaking friends (I know i'm a bad friend lol). This helped me to produce english easily and at a faster pace. Hence, I no longer need to "translate" in my head before I speak.
> 
> My issue is that I have a lot of hesitations and false-starts. So I did a lot of practise to ensure that this is minimised. For pronunciation, I didn't really do much however I did try to gauge if I am native-speaker like by using some iphone apps that you might want to check out. Not sure about android and I just used the free trial/version.
> 1) English IQ
> 2) Elsa speak - this can tell you whether you sound like a native-speaker
> 
> I think first you need to pinpoint what you are doing incorrectly, and from there you just practise on rectifying it. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Nicusha

I


soshainaus said:


> I have not heard of anyone getting 15 words sentence. Generally they are between 8-10 words as per my experience.
> The trick is not to worry about the words but to listen to the phrases. Every sentence will have 2 or 3 phrases or chunks. Try to listen to those chunks and you will get it right. There is a very nice video by E2Language about this topic which I had posted in this thread earlier. You can do a search for repeate sentence on YouTube and you will find it. It is about 45 minutes long video.


I'm always getting 15.


----------



## masimshehzad

Do they accept TOEFL?

1. If yes, please advise where I can see the points chart against TOEFL marks?
2. Please also advise where I can see latest TOEFL sample test

Thanks


----------



## NB

masimshehzad said:


> Do they accept TOEFL?
> 
> 1. If yes, please advise where I can see the points chart against TOEFL marks?
> 2. Please also advise where I can see latest TOEFL sample test
> 
> Thanks


You can see all,the approved tests here including TOEFL

https://www.acacia-au.com/toefl-pearson-accepted-for-australian-immigration-english-testing.php

Cheers


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

Hi guys 

Did any one had his PTE exam yesterday and got the results today 
my exam was yesterday and they send email today but the PDF was blank 

What I have to do.
any advise 


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Did any one had his PTE exam yesterday and got the results today
> my exam was yesterday and they send email today but the PDF was blank
> 
> What I have to do.
> any advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You can check your scores online

Login and check

Cheers


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

newbienz said:


> You can check your scores online
> 
> Login and check
> 
> Cheers


I'm trying the link
but the massage paper that the user name or password not valid , however the user name and password are correct 

can you provide the online link 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> I'm trying the link
> but the massage paper that the user name or password not valid , however the user name and password are correct
> 
> can you provide the online link
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


It must be an in internal glitch

Try after some time 

Cheers


----------



## morninglight212

soshainaus said:


> Congratulations! You have done it! Really happy to see your scores. You scored 90s in a couple of module, which I predicted.


Wow!!! Thanks that helps alot....


Which tense did you use in SWT?


----------



## mutapha

Just a question from newbie. I'm just quite new with this PTE, but I have experienced with IETLS for years. My recent score with IELTS is L7.5/R8.5/W6.5/S6. So what is my chance for PTE 65+ for all submodules?


----------



## NB

mutapha said:


> Just a question from newbie. I'm just quite new with this PTE, but I have experienced with IETLS for years. My recent score with IELTS is L7.5/R8.5/W6.5/S6. So what is my chance for PTE 65+ for all submodules?


I have never given IELTS personally, but other members who have given both IELTS and PTEA found PTEA to be much easier

So I am confident with your present IELTS score that you should be easily able to get 65+ in all 4 modules in PTEA 

Cheers


----------



## Lynna987

mutapha said:


> Just a question from newbie. I'm just quite new with this PTE, but I have experienced with IETLS for years. My recent score with IELTS is L7.5/R8.5/W6.5/S6. So what is my chance for PTE 65+ for all submodules?


With sufficient preparation, you should be able to achieve 65+ for PTE


----------



## Kannanr

Hi Everyone,

I took PTE scored Test-B and got 72/66/85/70 in L/R/S/W respectively. I made a mistake in one SST by writing it in less than 50 words and that must have affected my Listening and Writing scores. My enabling scores are as below:

Grammar - 82
Oral Fluency - 87
Pronunciation - 61
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 68
Written Discourse - 90

My target is 79+. With some more preparation, I believe I can score 79+ in L,S and W in the real test. Can someone give some tips on improving Reading skills especially Fill in the blanks which is my weak area as it affects writing score as well. I appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Kannan


----------



## eurol605

*PTE Listening section*

I could not attempt some 5 questions towards the end in the listening section of the PTE test due to paucity of time. Is there any chance of me getting a 79 inspite of that ? Or is it hoping against hope.


----------



## ryannav13

mutapha said:


> Just a question from newbie. I'm just quite new with this PTE, but I have experienced with IETLS for years. My recent score with IELTS is L7.5/R8.5/W6.5/S6. So what is my chance for PTE 65+ for all submodules?


I have given both and with ONE week preparation, u shld get PTE 65+ easily. (without preparation also u ll get 65+, just go thru the exam format and how to answer each type.)


----------



## nishish

Kannanr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I took PTE scored Test-B and got 72/66/85/70 in L/R/S/W respectively. I made a mistake in one SST by writing it in less than 50 words and that must have affected my Listening and Writing scores. My enabling scores are as below:
> 
> Grammar - 82
> Oral Fluency - 87
> Pronunciation - 61
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 68
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> My target is 79+. With some more preparation, I believe I can score 79+ in L,S and W in the real test. Can someone give some tips on improving Reading skills especially Fill in the blanks which is my weak area as it affects writing score as well. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kannan


Purchase the following books for preparation if you have not-
1. The official guide to pte academic
2. Macmillan
3. Pte practice plus key
They have 11 mock tests in total. They are enough for preparation.
Watch youtube videos by Navjot Brar and E2 language.
If you have time, read and listen to good English content regularly.
Read English newspapers(Editorial page) and listen to BBC and CNN.
Hope it helps.


----------



## mike129

newbienz said:


> I have never given IELTS personally, but other members who have given both IELTS and PTEA found PTEA to be much easier
> 
> So I am confident with your present IELTS score that you should be easily able to get 65+ in all 4 modules in PTEA
> 
> Cheers


How did you score 90 in PTE my friend ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Hello All, 
I have the PTE exam scheduled for tomorrow but few minutes back I got this mail from Pearson. 
PS: My exam center is Global Opportunities, New Delhi 
"Dear candidate,

You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a site which has notified us they will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your client’s reschedule policies.

We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us.

Our contact information can be found on our website.

Thank you,

Pearson VUE Customer Service"


Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## lucky19me

Anybody will have a test tomorrow?


----------



## lucky19me

Friends, please share any tips in SWT


----------



## Kunwar ankush

lucky19me said:


> Anybody will have a test tomorrow?


I do, and I have posted the info that I have received from them.


----------



## lucky19me

And what text will be better in introduction ?


----------



## lucky19me

Kunwar ankush said:


> I do, and I have posted the info that I have received from them.


Good luck!!! 
And I do

Please will write theme essay tomorrow if you can


----------



## mike129

Guys I need your assistance in PTE-speaking I took the PTE practice test A And my speaking score is even worth than the exam I took before I got 56 !..What am I doing wrong I don't understand .I need to get above 79+


----------



## Kannanr

nishish said:


> Purchase the following books for preparation if you have not-
> 1. The official guide to pte academic
> 2. Macmillan
> 3. Pte practice plus key
> They have 11 mock tests in total. They are enough for preparation.
> Watch youtube videos by Navjot Brar and E2 language.
> If you have time, read and listen to good English content regularly.
> Read English newspapers(Editorial page) and listen to BBC and CNN.
> Hope it helps.


Thanks Nishish. I will start doing it.


----------



## morninglight212

mike129 said:


> Guys I need your assistance in PTE-speaking I took the PTE practice test A And my speaking score is even worth than the exam I took before I got 56 !..What am I doing wrong I don't understand .I need to get above 79+


I can give your tips in speaking but you can give the rest of exam for me since I got LSRW;68/64/90/65 but I need 79+ ......

tips - Read aloud, speak like a train with a clear voice, speak the group word with intonation (Maximum time is 20 seconds) click "NEXT" straightaway! 
- Describe, create a template, describe the highest, lowest number and "In conclusion" (Max time is 30 second) click "NEXT" straightaway! - Repeat sentence, when finish talking click "NEXT" straightaway! (the mark will score in sequent word)
_ Answer question, if you don't know just say "I don't know" click "NEXT" straightaway! 

That is it! 
Good luck!


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

morninglight212 said:


> I can give your tips in speaking but you can give the rest of exam for me since I got LSRW;68/64/90/65 but I need 79+ ......
> 
> tips - Read aloud, speak like a train with a clear voice, speak the group word with intonation (Maximum time is 20 seconds) click "NEXT" straightaway!
> - Describe, create a template, describe the highest, lowest number and "In conclusion" (Max time is 30 second) click "NEXT" straightaway! - Repeat sentence, when finish talking click "NEXT" straightaway! (the mark will score in sequent word)
> _ Answer question, if you don't know just say "I don't know" click "NEXT" straightaway!
> 
> That is it!
> Good luck!


I think you meant LRSW. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## veeraa

morninglight212 said:


> I can give your tips in speaking but you can give the rest of exam for me since I got LSRW;68/64/90/65 but I need 79+ ......
> 
> tips - Read aloud, speak like a train with a clear voice, speak the group word with intonation (Maximum time is 20 seconds) click "NEXT" straightaway!
> - Describe, create a template, describe the highest, lowest number and "In conclusion" (Max time is 30 second) click "NEXT" straightaway! - Repeat sentence, when finish talking click "NEXT" straightaway! (the mark will score in sequent word)
> _ Answer question, if you don't know just say "I don't know" click "NEXT" straightaway!
> 
> That is it!
> Good luck!


Wow! You scored 90 in reading... that implies you can score your desired scores easily by putting extra efforts by practicing.

However, I don't think "I don't know" will work to score 79+ in Speaking.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha

Thanks for friends who encouraged me to take PTE. However, after researching the test structures and requirements, practicing questions and tests on The official guide to pte academic and Pte practice plus key, I decided to return to my good old friend IELTS, since my scores at two mock tests of Gold Test Preparation Kit are very low (L57/R55/S50/W60, L63/R57/S52/W60).
I think that the matter does not lie on the tests, but rather how good your English skill is. Again, thanks for your supports.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

mutapha said:


> Thanks for friends who encouraged me to take PTE. However, after researching the test structures and requirements, practicing questions and tests on The official guide to pte academic and Pte practice plus key, I decided to return to my good old friend IELTS, since my scores at two mock tests of Gold Test Preparation Kit are very low (L57/R55/S50/W60, L63/R57/S52/W60).
> I think that the matter does not lie on the tests, but rather how good your English skill is. Again, thanks for your supports.


Don't quit without taking the actual exam at least once. If you target is 65, i believe you will get 65 in the real exam.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## morninglight212

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think you meant LRSW.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh yeah buddy !
LRSW


----------



## veeraa

morninglight212 said:


> Oh yeah buddy !
> LRSW


Good to know that "I don't know" will work for Short answer questions..

Thank you! Buddy... Will apply the technique... 

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Hi Experts,

Today my friend had her PTE exam scheduled , but unfortunately they didn't allow her to take up the exam saying that "Last name" in the PTE profile (which had the father's initial) and in passport (full name of the father) are mismatching. 

Did anyone faced this issue? Can we schedule the exam ? or the fee paid goes waste ?


----------



## soshainaus

veeraa said:


> Good to know that "I don't know" will work for Short answer questions..
> 
> Thank you! Buddy... Will apply the technique...
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


"I don't know" will as good as saying give me zero for that question. Do it at your own risk!!


----------



## soshainaus

veeraa said:


> Good to know that "I don't know" will work for Short answer questions..
> 
> Thank you! Buddy... Will apply the technique...
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


"I don't know" is as good as saying give me zero for that question. Most of these questions are very general, not requiring any special knowledge. There are so many practice questions available online, why not be prepared.


----------



## morninglight212

soshainaus said:


> "I don't know" is as good as saying give me zero for that question. Most of these questions are very general, not requiring any special knowledge. There are so many practice questions available online, why not be prepared.


Agree, these short questions are common knowledge. 
I've been told to say that but in actual I did say one that is why 

Can you provide us some more narrative tips for other parts? 
That will be more helpful for us here

Thanks bud


----------



## mike129

morninglight212 said:


> Agree, these short questions are common knowledge.
> I've been told to say that but in actual I did say one that is why
> 
> Can you provide us some more narrative tips for other parts?
> That will be more helpful for us here
> 
> Thanks bud


!! your initial post is quite misleading my friend


----------



## mike129

soshainaus said:


> "I don't know" is as good as saying give me zero for that question. Most of these questions are very general, not requiring any special knowledge. There are so many practice questions available online, why not be prepared.


Thxx a lot my friend for clarification ..you literally saved lots of people here on the forum. from getting wrong information.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, i have exam on day after tomorrow. still i have problems with describe image is it true to just four or five sentences speaking fluently in describe image if the content is not true? Pls guide me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kapss

riyapatel said:


> hii guys, i have exam on day after tomorrow. still i have problems with describe image is it true to just four or five sentences speaking fluently in describe image if the content is not true? Pls guide me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Riya, please share your experience after tomorrow's test.


----------



## veeraa

riyapatel said:


> hii guys, i have exam on day after tomorrow. still i have problems with describe image is it true to just four or five sentences speaking fluently in describe image if the content is not true? Pls guide me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Keep the fluency and pronounciation... Content carries less weightage than other above two factors.

All the best!


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



riyapatel said:


> hii guys, i have exam on day after tomorrow. still i have problems with describe image is it true to just four or five sentences speaking fluently in describe image if the content is not true? Pls guide me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, Content doesn't matter a lot in describe image, Although in re-tell lecture missing content would affect listening scores.


----------



## suriya8187

Hi Guys,

I wrote the exam yesterday, exam centre was bit cramped and lot of disturbances. Those who often use laptop, start prepare using the normal keyboard. Found it difficult during the exam. 

I got the below essays, hope it helps someone.

1) Nowadays, people are moving towards Cities, is it positive or negative trend?
2) Can students travel during their schooling for practical knowledge? your opinion.

Regards
Suriya


----------



## stha1232

suriya8187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wrote the exam yesterday, exam centre was bit cramped and lot of disturbances. Those who often use laptop, start prepare using the normal keyboard. Found it difficult during the exam.
> 
> I got the below essays, hope it helps someone.
> 
> 1) Nowadays, people are moving towards Cities, is it positive or negative trend?
> 2) Can students travel during their schooling for practical knowledge? your opinion.
> 
> Regards
> Suriya


Plz share your score as well after you receive them..
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowkeylegend

Hi,

Below is my experience with the preparation and exam

I took my PTE exam and received following score *86/84/90/87*.
I did not expect the above score because READING was a nightmare. It was like I'm running against the time and it put me under immense pressure where my concentration took a dip. I felt like I was guessing and after the test I was feeling down and out because I thought I messed it up pretty bad. Nevertheless, I got pretty happy and excited after seeing my score as now I am able to claim 20 points.

It was a good test center, I had 5 people with me and there was good enough gap between the cubicles. I was not at all distracted. Staff was pretty approachable and professional, kudos to them.

For speaking and writing preparation, i just concentrated on the mock test to understand the scoring pattern. I bought gold test kit twice and repeat practiced on the same tests to find my shortcomings. 

I figured in writing if i get 90 on written discourse and 79+ on vocab and spelling and 65+ on grammar then I can secure 80+ on writing easily. 

For speaking, it's completely on pronunciation and oral fluency. On 4 attempts of mock test, i was getting 90 on pronunciation and between 80 to 82 in fluency, and mind you, I was not focusing on content. I applied the same technique on the real exam and got 90 overall (90 pron n 81 oral)


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my experience with the preparation and exam
> 
> I took my PTE exam and received following score *86/84/90/87*.
> I did not expect the above score because READING was a nightmare. It was like I'm running against the time and it put me under immense pressure where my concentration took a dip. I felt like I was guessing and after the test I was feeling down and out because I thought I messed it up pretty bad. Nevertheless, I got pretty happy and excited after seeing my score as now I am able to claim 20 points.
> 
> It was a good test center, I had 5 people with me and there was good enough gap between the cubicles. I was not at all distracted. Staff was pretty approachable and professional, kudos to them.
> 
> *Essay questions:
> -Advertisement make people discontented....blah blah...incidence of depression among affluent people blah blah blah (sorry i can't recall entire question)
> 
> -Some people believe laws change human behavior............. Do you agree with it?*
> 
> For speaking and writing preparation, i just concentrated on the mock test to understand the scoring pattern. I bought gold test kit twice and repeat practiced on the same tests to find my shortcomings.
> 
> I figured in writing if i get 90 on written discourse and 79+ on vocab and spelling and 65+ on grammar then I can secure 80+ on writing easily.
> 
> For speaking, it's completely on pronunciation and oral fluency. On 4 attempts of mock test, i was getting 90 on pronunciation and between 80 to 82 in fluency, and mind you, I was not focusing on content. I applied the same technique on the real exam and got 90 overall (90 pron n 81 oral)


Congratulations!!! Can you share you scores for mocks  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

morninglight212 said:


> Agree, these short questions are common knowledge.
> I've been told to say that but in actual I did say one that is why
> 
> Can you provide us some more narrative tips for other parts?
> That will be more helpful for us here
> 
> Thanks bud


I am a big fan of zaback21 who has provided good tips and links in this thread. Try to follow them. Copying some of those here. Also copying some that I had posted earlier.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1805.html#post12524922


----------



## Kunwar ankush

NOMADINAU said:


> My Ielts score is L8\R8\S7\W6.5
> MY PTE scores are L69\R60\S49\W73 ES G65\O56\P46\S66\V76\WD56
> L70\R72\S58\W75 ES G65\O58\P45\S22\V90\WD77
> I need to get 20 points, please advise whether I should go back to IELTS or for some course for PTE
> I have been following this thread and trying to improve but results are not as expected.


Just make yourself comfortable with the format of PTE and you can easily score 65+


----------



## suriya8187

suriya8187 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wrote the exam yesterday, exam centre was bit cramped and lot of disturbances. Those who often use laptop, start prepare using the normal keyboard. Found it difficult during the exam.
> 
> I got the below essays, hope it helps someone.
> 
> 1) Nowadays, people are moving towards Cities, is it positive or negative trend?
> 2) Can students travel during their schooling for practical knowledge? your opinion.
> 
> Regards


I received my scores. I got it within 24 hours.
Disappointed with the results. my target is 65+. Could have done it better. 

L69/R63/S61/W65


----------



## mike129

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my experience with the preparation and exam
> 
> I took my PTE exam and received following score *86/84/90/87*.
> I did not expect the above score because READING was a nightmare. It was like I'm running against the time and it put me under immense pressure where my concentration took a dip. I felt like I was guessing and after the test I was feeling down and out because I thought I messed it up pretty bad. Nevertheless, I got pretty happy and excited after seeing my score as now I am able to claim 20 points.
> 
> It was a good test center, I had 5 people with me and there was good enough gap between the cubicles. I was not at all distracted. Staff was pretty approachable and professional, kudos to them.
> 
> For speaking and writing preparation, i just concentrated on the mock test to understand the scoring pattern. I bought gold test kit twice and repeat practiced on the same tests to find my shortcomings.
> 
> I figured in writing if i get 90 on written discourse and 79+ on vocab and spelling and 65+ on grammar then I can secure 80+ on writing easily.
> 
> For speaking, it's completely on pronunciation and oral fluency. On 4 attempts of mock test, i was getting 90 on pronunciation and between 80 to 82 in fluency, and mind you, I was not focusing on content. I applied the same technique on the real exam and got 90 overall (90 pron n 81 oral)


Congrats buddy..but what was your score on mock test A and B ?


----------



## veeraa

suriya8187 said:


> I received my scores. I got it within 24 hours.
> Disappointed with the results. my target is 65+. Could have done it better.
> 
> L69/R63/S61/W65


Hard luck buddy.. you are very close... Keep practicing.. don't give up and don't take much gap as you are targeting only for 65+


----------



## amit9

shashankmg said:


> I have a PTE voucher, Please let me know if anyone wants that .
> I brought it for myself , but not giving exam. shashankmg123 gmail , please fill the rest


Please check your PM.


----------



## masimshehzad

newbienz said:


> You can see all,the approved tests here including TOEFL
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/toefl-pearson-accepted-for-australian-immigration-english-testing.php
> 
> Cheers



Any link with sample test?


----------



## nader_amj

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my experience with the preparation and exam
> 
> I took my PTE exam and received following score *86/84/90/87*.
> I did not expect the above score because READING was a nightmare. It was like I'm running against the time and it put me under immense pressure where my concentration took a dip. I felt like I was guessing and after the test I was feeling down and out because I thought I messed it up pretty bad. Nevertheless, I got pretty happy and excited after seeing my score as now I am able to claim 20 points.
> 
> It was a good test center, I had 5 people with me and there was good enough gap between the cubicles. I was not at all distracted. Staff was pretty approachable and professional, kudos to them.
> 
> For speaking and writing preparation, i just concentrated on the mock test to understand the scoring pattern. I bought gold test kit twice and repeat practiced on the same tests to find my shortcomings.
> 
> I figured in writing if i get 90 on written discourse and 79+ on vocab and spelling and 65+ on grammar then I can secure 80+ on writing easily.
> 
> For speaking, it's completely on pronunciation and oral fluency. On 4 attempts of mock test, i was getting 90 on pronunciation and between 80 to 82 in fluency, and mind you, I was not focusing on content. I applied the same technique on the real exam and got 90 overall (90 pron n 81 oral)



Congrats mate! The best of luck in your further steps.

Can you please share some tips on writing ?? My written discourse is always low about 60 and I never cross 64 in writing. However, I used a template with complex/compound sentences. Can you guide me on how to increase my WD? If there's a template you have used it please share it with us.
Your help is highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowkeylegend

mike129 said:


> Congrats buddy..but what was your score on mock test A and B ?


Thanks 

Following is my mock test scores

MOCK TEST ATTEMPT 1
TEST A: 73/77/88/68 Enabling skills G 15/OF 83/P 90/SP 19/VOC 55/WD 90
TEST B: 86/79/89/77 Enabling skills G 82/OF 80/P 90/SP 73/VOC 74/WD 75

MOCK TEST ATTEMPT 2 (REPEATED)
TEST A: 90/79/90/87 Enabling skills G 65/OF 82/P 90/SP 90/VOC 77/WD 90
TEST B: 83/83/90/83 Enabling skills G 67/OF 81/P 90/SP 79/VOC 79/WD 90


----------



## lowkeylegend

nader_amj said:


> Congrats mate! The best of luck in your further steps.
> 
> Can you please share some tips on writing ?? My written discourse is always low about 60 and I never cross 64 in writing. However, I used a template with complex/compound sentences. Can you guide me on how to increase my WD? If there's a template you have used it please share it with us.
> Your help is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just followed format explained in this video


----------



## starbearer

lowkeylegend said:


> I just followed format explained in this video
> 
> PTE Writing: Write Essay | Paragraphs 1 and 2 ESSAY STRUCTURE - YouTube
> PTE Writing: Write Essay Conclusion | Part 3 | FINISHING ESSAYS! - YouTube


Thanks so much for these! Any other videos that you would recommend which helped you?


----------



## rurouni777

Hi to all PTE experts.
We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"

NOVEMBER 2015 
Listening 63 
Reading 68 
Speaking 34 
Writing 79 
Grammar 78 
Oral Fluency 23 
Pronunciation 21 
Spelling 90 
Vocabulary 38 
Writen Discourse 90 

FEBRUARY 2016 
Listening 59 
Reading 63 
Speaking 29 
Writing 74 
Grammar 79 
Oral Fluency 10 
Pronunciation 10 
Spelling 46 
Vocabulary 56 
Writen Discourse 55 

JUNE 2017 (MOCK TEST)
Listening 67
Reading 61
Speaking 46
Writing 69
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 32
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 79
Writen Discourse 47

Please, could somebody explain us why she is failing so much the PTE? What is she doing wrong? What she can do to improve it? She has already watch all e2learning and navjot brar videos. We do not understand how she can get L8.5, S8.0, R8.0, W7.0 and she gets so low score with PTE. Please, advise us what we have to do. Many Thanks.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

rurouni777 said:


> Hi to all PTE experts.
> We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
> NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"
> 
> NOVEMBER 2015FEBRUARY 2016JUNE 2017 (MOCK TEST)
> Listening 63Listening 59Listening 67
> Reading 68Reading 63Reading 61
> Speaking 34Speaking 29Speaking 46
> Writing 79Writing 74Writing 69
> Grammar 78Grammar 79Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 23Oral Fluency 10Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 21Pronunciation 10Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 90Spelling 46Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 38Vocabulary 56Vocabulary 79
> Writen Discourse 90Writen Discourse 55Writen Discourse 47
> 
> Please, could somebody explain us why she is failing so much the PTE? What is she doing wrong? What she can do to improve it? She has already watch all e2learning and navjot brar videos. We do not understand how she can get L8.5, S8.0, R8.0, W7.0 and she gets so low score with PTE. Please, advise us what we have to do. Many Thanks.


Though both the exams judge you on your English but both have different format. Further, it is easy to score in PTE as you just need beat the algorithm (computer). If you guys still need help in any particular section either you can memtion thise here or PM me.


----------



## rurouni777

Kunwar ankush said:


> Though both the exams judge you on your English but both have different format. Further, it is easy to score in PTE as you just need beat the algorithm (computer). If you guys still need help in any particular section either you can memtion thise here or PM me.


Thanks for your reply, we were told PTE is not good for women. do you think her voice is playing against her? in your experience what could be the reason of her low score?


----------



## Kunwar ankush

rurouni777 said:


> Thanks for your reply, we were told PTE is not good for women. do you think her voice is playing against her? in your experience what could be the reason of her low score?


I have heared and read this before too that this algorithm is not good in capturing female's voice. There is one video on youtube stating PTE speaking tips - get 90


----------



## latishpk

Thank you for sharing the videos.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Kunwar ankush said:


> I have heared and read this before too that this algorithm is not good in capturing female's voice. There is one video on youtube stating PTE speaking tips - get 90


I may have a girlish voice!!!  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I may have a girlish voice!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Then why don't you for IELTS?

They have physical inspectors who will be sympathetic to your problem

Cheers


----------



## lowkeylegend

rurouni777 said:


> Hi to all PTE experts.
> We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
> NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"
> 
> NOVEMBER 2015
> Listening 63
> Reading 68
> Speaking 34
> Writing 79
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 23
> Pronunciation 21
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 38
> Writen Discourse 90
> 
> FEBRUARY 2016
> Listening 59
> Reading 63
> Speaking 29
> Writing 74
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 10
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 56
> Writen Discourse 55
> 
> JUNE 2017 (MOCK TEST)
> Listening 67
> Reading 61
> Speaking 46
> Writing 69
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 79
> Writen Discourse 47
> 
> Please, could somebody explain us why she is failing so much the PTE? What is she doing wrong? What she can do to improve it? She has already watch all e2learning and navjot brar videos. We do not understand how she can get L8.5, S8.0, R8.0, W7.0 and she gets so low score with PTE. Please, advise us what we have to do. Many Thanks.



For speaking, maybe ur gf can use this tool https://speechnotes.co/ to see if her speech is getting converted to text properly. That way she can work on her pronunciation.


----------



## imtiaza

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I may have a girlish voice!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi Rizwan,

Hope you are fine.
From where did you appear in the PTE I mean from which center?

Thanks
Imtiaz
(Lahore)


----------



## lowkeylegend

starbearer said:


> Thanks so much for these! Any other videos that you would recommend which helped you?


Those are the only videos I followed but i also had a look at some of PTE Writing 90 level sample essays. You can check the attachment.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

newbienz said:


> Then why don't you for IELTS?
> 
> They have physical inspectors who will be sympathetic to your problem
> 
> Cheers


I need 8.0 each. I don't think i can score 8.0 in writing module of IELTS. Moreover, I have taken PTE real exam only once, my intention is to try at least 5 times before giving up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I need 8.0 each. I don't think i can score 8.0 in writing module of IELTS. Moreover, I have taken PTE real exam only once, my intention is to try at least 5 times before giving up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I was suggesting an alternative as you were stumped with your speaking impediment 

Please continue 

Cheers


----------



## rurouni777

rurouni777 said:


> Hi to all PTE experts.
> We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
> NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"
> 
> NOVEMBER 2015
> Listening 63
> Reading 68
> Speaking 34
> Writing 79
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 23
> Pronunciation 21
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 38
> Writen Discourse 90
> 
> FEBRUARY 2016
> Listening 59
> Reading 63
> Speaking 29
> Writing 74
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 10
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 56
> Writen Discourse 55
> 
> JUNE 2017 (MOCK TEST)
> Listening 67
> Reading 61
> Speaking 46
> Writing 69
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 79
> Writen Discourse 47
> 
> Please, could somebody explain us why she is failing so much the PTE? What is she doing wrong? What she can do to improve it? She has already watch all e2learning and navjot brar videos. We do not understand how she can get L8.5, S8.0, R8.0, W7.0 and she gets so low score with PTE. Please, advise us what we have to do. Many Thanks.





lowkeylegend said:


> For speaking, maybe ur gf can use this tool https://speechnotes.co/ to see if her speech is getting converted to text properly. That way she can work on her pronunciation.


Thanks lowkeylegend, do you think is her pronunciation? I mean, IELTS 8.0, 8.0, 8.0, W7.0 arent bad scores. She has a good level of english, we dont understand why the low scores with PTE. What do you think she should concentrate more?


----------



## lowkeylegend

rurouni777 said:


> Thanks lowkeylegend, do you think is her pronunciation? I mean, IELTS 8.0, 8.0, 8.0, W7.0 arent bad scores. She has a good level of english, we dont understand why the low scores with PTE. What do you think she should concentrate more?


For speaking, just by looking at the scores it does seems it's the pronunciation and oral fluency. Does your gf have a spanish accent when she speaks english? Have a look at this video, it does tell you that accents do present a risk on the score.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rurouni777 said:


> Thanks lowkeylegend, do you think is her pronunciation? I mean, IELTS 8.0, 8.0, 8.0, W7.0 arent bad scores. She has a good level of english, we dont understand why the low scores with PTE. What do you think she should concentrate more?


Indeed these are good score. It believe it is the method that your GF is not able to adopt. Try posting her voice sample here, we can review.


----------



## mike129

After doing lots of research guys I have come to a conclusion for speaking part.. that I will attempt when taking the test.

Speak as fast as you can with clear voice ,stress important words and click next once you finish .Don't wait for the mic to turn off !...But don't sacrifice your clear voice(understandable words) at the sake of speaking fast !...While practicing before exam record your voice to see if your voice is clear enough and understandable and you are not eating any words/letters while speaking !


----------



## mike129

sumitgupta22 said:


> Indeed these are good score. It believe it is the method that your GF is not able to adopt. Try posting her voice sample here, we can review.


you and me we have same timeline


----------



## zaback21

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I need 8.0 each. I don't think i can score 8.0 in writing module of IELTS. Moreover, I have taken PTE real exam only once, my intention is to try at least 5 times before giving up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This might help with your speaking. Try speak with an open mouth and clearly.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## chvarma80

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I may have a girlish voice!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I know!

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

How they mark for summarise written text? If i write around 30 words without grammer mistake and mentioning some parts in the text. Last test my writing was 78. I made mistakes in write from dict part but rest dont know. Any hint for swt ?


----------



## zaback21

bulop said:


> How they mark for summarise written text? If i write around 30 words without grammer mistake and mentioning some parts in the text. Last test my writing was 78. I made mistakes in write from dict part but rest dont know. Any hint for swt ?


Here's wha I did. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary. 

This way you cover all the points and computer looks for keywords and you get maxm marks.


----------



## bulop

Thanks i ll try ur method


----------



## nader_amj

zaback21 said:


> Here's wha I did. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary.
> 
> 
> 
> This way you cover all the points and computer looks for keywords and you get maxm marks.




What about summarize spoken text? 
I used to write down key points , words and sometimes phrases and join them using conjunctions such as moreover, in addition, etc
Is there any better method to be used in SST? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

nader_amj said:


> What about summarize spoken text?
> I used to write down key points , words and sometimes phrases and join them using conjunctions such as moreover, in addition, etc
> Is there any better method to be used in SST?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you type fast ..you can type almost all what is being said ...and then edit it and organize it properly


----------



## Ilay

mike129 said:


> If you type fast ..you can type almost all what is being said ...and then edit it and organize it properly




I wonder who can write that fast accept court officers?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

I cannot edit what I wrote, I meant except


----------



## mike129

Ilay said:


> I wonder who can write that fast accept court officers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ok ..then don't do it  ..


----------



## Ilay

mike129 said:


> ok ..then don't do it  ..




Well i already havent, instead i reposted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Ilay said:


> Well i already havent, instead i reposted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


no i meant don't try to type what you listen...do what works for you best ..many people write down key points


----------



## amazing234

soshainaus said:


> I am a big fan of zaback21 who has provided good tips and links in this thread. Try to follow them. Copying some of those here. Also copying some that I had posted earlier.


Hello, please help review my voice samples
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5UUxLaXFHRzJrMFk?usp=sharing


----------



## nishish

mike129 said:


> If you type fast ..you can type almost all what is being said ...and then edit it and organize it properly


Even I followed the same thing, tried to write the most I can and then, later on, organised everything and finally edited. It may work for some and may not for other but it worked for me.


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,
Are there any sources to buy PTE voucher below 10500 INR. All websites have raised the prices to 10800. In previous month I bought a voucher in just 9300 INR. Please help.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Are there any sources to buy PTE voucher below 10500 INR. All websites have raised the prices to 10800. In previous month I bought a voucher in just 9300 INR. Please help.


Same here..even Pearson incresed the price of PTE 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Kazana

is the macmillan pte book good? anyone used it recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Kazana said:


> is the macmillan pte book good? anyone used it recently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah its good, if you need it PM your email ID 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## soshainaus

nader_amj said:


> What about summarize spoken text?
> I used to write down key points , words and sometimes phrases and join them using conjunctions such as moreover, in addition, etc
> Is there any better method to be used in SST?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took down notes on the erasable notepad. Watch Navjot Brar's video about this topic. She gives tips on taking notes (use flowcharts). Then I tried to write 4 -5 sentences covering the information I wrote down. I started the first sentence with 'The lecture was about' or 'The speaker talked about'. In the 2nd and 3rd sentences, I began with 'He/She also described' or 'In addition, she also mentioned'. The last sentence I tried beginning with 'In the end' or 'The speaker concluded with'. Sometimes I exceeded word count, so I edited to remove some of the references to the speaker or rephrasing the sentences.


----------



## tatsme

Hello,

I practiced for a week for PTE Academic by reading this forum's posts and watching You Tube videos. I also took both the PTE practice Gold Test Preparation Kit Tests. Thereafter, I took PTE Academic test on June 29 and got the following scores:

*Overall Score: 75*

*Communicative Skills*
Listening: 82
Reading: 70
Speaking: 64
Writing: 90

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar: 71
Oral Fluency: 74
Pronunciation: 47
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 87
Written Discourse: 90

Can you please help me in improving my Reading & Speaking score.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike129

Kazana said:


> is the macmillan pte book good? anyone used it recently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


macmillan is good...but it is more tough than the actual exam...don't be discouraged while practicing it


----------



## soshainaus

soshainaus said:


> I took down notes on the erasable notepad. Watch Navjot Brar's video about this topic. She gives tips on taking notes (use flowcharts). Then I tried to write 4 -5 sentences covering the information I wrote down. I started the first sentence with 'The lecture was about' or 'The speaker talked about'. In the 2nd and 3rd sentences, I began with 'He/She also described' or 'In addition, she also mentioned'. The last sentence I tried beginning with 'In the end' or 'The speaker concluded with'. Sometimes I exceeded word count, so I edited to remove some of the references to the speaker or rephrasing the sentences.


An example - one which I had written while practicing from one of the PTE books.

The lecture was about the proofreading to be done before submitting the assignments. The speaker mentioned that it is much difficult to do proofreading of one’s own work compared to other’s work. He suggested looking for past mistakes, grammar, punctuation, spellings, ensuring logical structure and distinct paragraphs while reviewing the work. In the end, he suggested taking a day’s break before evaluating own work for better results.


----------



## mike129

nishish said:


> Even I followed the same thing, tried to write the most I can and then, later on, organised everything and finally edited. It may work for some and may not for other but it worked for me.


exactly my friend


----------



## Kazana

Kunwar ankush said:


> Yeah its good, if you need it PM your email ID
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> First reply 9th May additional docs
> submited on 13th May
> EA outcome +ve 16th May
> Engineering Professional
> Telecom Engineer 263312




thanks Kunwar,ive already got the book  gonna start practising on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana

mike129 said:


> macmillan is good...but it is more tough than the actual exam...don't be discouraged while practicing it



thanks for the encouragement!! i do need it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

amazing234 said:


> Hello, please help review my voice samples
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5UUxLaXFHRzJrMFk?usp=sharing


There is noise ......raise your voice and open your mouth more..as some words i can't hear properly


----------



## mike129

tatsme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I practiced for a week for PTE Academic by reading this forum's posts and watching You Tube videos. I also took both the PTE practice Gold Test Preparation Kit Tests. Thereafter, I took PTE Academic test on June 29 and got the following scores:
> 
> *Overall Score: 75*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening: 82
> Reading: 70
> Speaking: 64
> Writing: 90
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar: 71
> Oral Fluency: 74
> Pronunciation: 47
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 87
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> Can you please help me in improving my Reading & Speaking score.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


use this ..... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## amazing234

mike129 said:


> amazing234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please help review my voice samples
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5UUxLaXFHRzJrMFk?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> There is noise ......raise your voice and open your mouth more..as some words i can't hear properly
Click to expand...

Thanks, will work on this n upload again


----------



## Romeoprexx

Please take a look at my voice and help me choose which one is better 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlYnVwX2pmLTZpTUE/view

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxIGGtp_rXYlbnRfdnZSUVFEYUU

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxIGGtp_rXYlbmNpLWg0cWxTWDA 

am i too fast or too slow thanks and how is my stress and pronunciation


----------



## zaback21

Romeoprexx said:


> Please take a look at my voice and help me choose which one is better
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlYnVwX2pmLTZpTUE/view
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxIGGtp_rXYlbnRfdnZSUVFEYUU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxIGGtp_rXYlbmNpLWg0cWxTWDA
> 
> am i too fast or too slow thanks and how is my stress and pronunciation


You need to remove the access restrictions.


----------



## Romeoprexx

Voice testing

Sorry about the access restrictions here are the links now 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlYnVwX2pmLTZpTUE/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlbnRfdnZSUVFEYUU/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlbmNpLWg0cWxTWDA/view?usp=sharing

Please check if i should talk more louder or if i am too slow or fast and are the stress ok

thanks in advance


----------



## Rob1980

Romeoprexx said:


> Voice testing
> 
> Sorry about the access restrictions here are the links now
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlYnVwX2pmLTZpTUE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlbnRfdnZSUVFEYUU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlbmNpLWg0cWxTWDA/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Please check if i should talk more louder or if i am too slow or fast and are the stress ok
> 
> thanks in advance


The volume and clarity sound really good to me!

As a native English speaker it sounds like you are stressing some words too much, and in some instances the wrong words.

I haven't completed the PTE exam yet, so I'm in no position to judge your speaking in terms of how the computer would score it.

Would you mind recording another without trying to stress any words to see if it sounds more natural?

Please take on board what others say, especially those who have taken the test, and perhaps more importantly those who have past who are not native English speakers.


----------



## zaback21

Rob1980 said:


> The volume and clarity sound really good to me!
> 
> As a native English speaker it sounds like you are stressing some words too much, and in some instances the wrong words.
> 
> I haven't completed the PTE exam yet, so I'm in no position to judge your speaking in terms of how the computer would score it.
> 
> Would you mind recording another without trying to stress any words to see if it sounds more natural?
> 
> Please take on board what others say, especially those who have taken the test, and perhaps more importantly those who have past who are not native English speakers.


You are raising the pronunciations of some words unnecessarily. Stress is not raising of voice !

Also your pronunciation needs to improve or try speak with an open mouth and more clarity is required.

Also it seems a slight pause/hesitations when you speak. You also need to improve on your flow and rhythm of a sentence. 

It seems you are good in English, just not experienced enough.

Watch the pronunciation youtube videos and listen how they speak. Try record it and see how you differ from it. I remember changing my accent for the test even though its not required.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Listen to this channel too: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLXo7UDZvByw2ixzpQCufnA


----------



## Romeoprexx

zaback21 said:


> You are raising the pronunciations of some words unnecessarily. Stress is not raising of voice !
> 
> Also your pronunciation needs to improve or try speak with an open mouth and more clarity is required.
> 
> Also it seems a slight pause/hesitations when you speak. You also need to improve on your flow and rhythm of a sentence.
> 
> It seems you are good in English, just not experienced enough.
> 
> Watch the pronunciation youtube videos and listen how they speak. Try record it and see how you differ from it. I remember changing my accent for the test even though its not required.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> Listen to this channel too: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLXo7UDZvByw2ixzpQCufnA





Thank u for sure a useful feedback i really appreciate let me get back to work and i will upload when i have improved my pronunciation.. u are so spot on about my pronunciation


----------



## amazing234

Please help to review my new speaking samples. I will appreciate as many feedback as possible

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5VzRMcmQwazlPWlk?usp=sharing


----------



## zaback21

amazing234 said:


> Please help to review my new speaking samples. I will appreciate as many feedback as possible
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5VzRMcmQwazlPWlk?usp=sharing


*
Describe Image:*

You have nice rhythm and fluency. You are also good on format. Pronunciation is fine but can also be improved. You speak clearly and that's the better part. 
Improvements: Perhaps increase the speed of speaking by 5-10% if you can without stuttering and you will be 79+ candidate. Also try mention *Overall *or *In Conclusion* in Describe Image to let computer know you are giving conclusion. 

*
Read Aloud: *

Your flow and rhythm is very good, some pronunciation can be improved like for words : *second, temperature, carbon.* 

*
Retell Lecture: *

Your retell Lecture is very good and it being a difficult section, I think you done very well except may be a slight improvement in your pronunciation so computer can understand better.

Overall mostly try improve on pronunciation a little and fine tune your answer.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## amazing234

zaback21 said:


> *
> Describe Image:*
> 
> You have nice rhythm and fluency. You are also good on format. Pronunciation is fine but can also be improved. You speak clearly and that's the better part.
> Improvements: Perhaps increase the speed of speaking by 5-10% if you can without stuttering and you will be 79+ candidate. Also try mention *Overall *or *In Conclusion* in Describe Image to let computer know you are giving conclusion.
> 
> *
> Read Aloud: *
> 
> Your flow and rhythm is very good, some pronunciation can be improved like for words : *second, temperature, carbon.*
> 
> *
> Retell Lecture: *
> 
> Your retell Lecture is very good and it being a difficult section, I think you done very well except may be a slight improvement in your pronunciation so computer can understand better.
> 
> Overall mostly try improve on pronunciation a little and fine tune your answer.
> 
> This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


Thanks for this positive feed back, I really appreciate. I will work to improve my pronunciation speed


----------



## chvarma80

amazing234 said:


> Please help to review my new speaking samples. I will appreciate as many feedback as possible
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5VzRMcmQwazlPWlk?usp=sharing


I believe you are good in English, but my observation from samples is you need to apply yourself. I observe lack of flow. In PTE flow is more important. You need to read and speak freely, it should be look like a natural flow and not look like we are trying hard.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

amazing234 said:


> Please help to review my new speaking samples. I will appreciate as many feedback as possible
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5VzRMcmQwazlPWlk?usp=sharing


I believe you are good in English, but my observation from samples is you need to apply yourself. I observe lack of flow. In PTE flow is more important. You need to read and speak freely, it should be look like a natural flow and not look like we are trying hard.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## rurouni777

*UPDATE*
Hi to all PTE experts.
We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"

NOVEMBER 2015 
Listening 63 
Reading 68 
Speaking 34 
Writing 79 
Grammar 78 
Oral Fluency 23 
Pronunciation 21 
Spelling 90 
Vocabulary 38 
Writen Discourse 90 

FEBRUARY 2016 
Listening 59 
Reading 63 
Speaking 29 
Writing 74 
Grammar 79 
Oral Fluency 10 
Pronunciation 10 
Spelling 46 
Vocabulary 56 
Writen Discourse 55 

28th JUNE 2017 (MOCK TEST)
Listening 67
Reading 61
Speaking 46
Writing 69
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation32
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 79
Writen Discourse 47

2nd JULY 2017 (MOCK TEST)
Listening 72
Reading 68
Speaking 48
Writing 82
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 30
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 81
Writen Discourse 90

Please, could somebody explain us why she is failing so much the PTE? What is she doing wrong? What she can do to improve it? She has already watch all e2learning and navjot brar videos. We do not understand how she can get L8.5, S8.0, R8.0, W7.0 and she gets so low score with PTE. Please, advise us what we have to do. Many Thanks.

*UPDATE 2nd of July.*
AS you can see in the second Mock test, she has improved in pretty much everything except in SPEAKING (Oral Fluency & Pronunciation). She usually scores IELTS 8.0-8.5. What is she doing wrong???


----------



## rurouni777

Kunwar ankush said:


> Though both the exams judge you on your English but both have different format. Further, it is easy to score in PTE as you just need beat the algorithm (computer). If you guys still need help in any particular section either you can memtion thise here or PM me.


Thanks Kunwar ankush, we appreciate your help.

UPDATE 2nd JULY 2017 (MOCK TEST)
Listening 72
Reading 68
Speaking 48
Writing 82
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 30
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 81
Writen Discourse 90

AS you can see in the second Mock test, she has improved in pretty much everything except in SPEAKING (Oral Fluency & Pronunciation). She usually scores IELTS 8.0-8.5. What is she doing wrong???


----------



## rurouni777

lowkeylegend said:


> For speaking, just by looking at the scores it does seems it's the pronunciation and oral fluency. Does your gf have a spanish accent when she speaks english? Have a look at this video, it does tell you that accents do present a risk on the score.
> 
> E2 PTE: High Risk Accents That Will Affect Your PTE Speaking Score - YouTube


She was raised speaking French and spanish. Now, she has studied using English language in Australia for the last 4 years. Do you think that is the main problem?
You saw the UPDATE in today's MOCK test? she improved a lot in everything except in SPEAKING.


----------



## amazing234

chvarma80 said:


> amazing234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help to review my new speaking samples. I will appreciate as many feedback as possible
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1G8OTAghRg5VzRMcmQwazlPWlk?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are good in English, but my observation from samples is you need to apply yourself. I observe lack of flow. In PTE flow is more important. You need to read and speak freely, it should be look like a natural flow and not look like we are trying hard.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for this feedback, I will work to improve my flow


----------



## zaback21

rurouni777 said:


> *UPDATE*
> Hi to all PTE experts.
> We, (my GF and I) need your guidance and advices. My GF needs 79 pts. (like many others). She took 15 times the IELTS test. In the 13th time she finally got the big “W” L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 (the first 12 times W6.5). She took General IELTS 2 more times. Her average is always L8.0, S8.0, R8.0 W6.5/7.0 but never over 7.0 in writing.
> NOW, she took PTE test 2 times before and 1 mock test, these are her scores"


That's quite surprising how she is not getting 79+ in PTE-A Reading. The other 3 sections can be improved.

I suggest look at this post and prepare. PTE-A is more of a technical test. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## rurouni777

sumitgupta22 said:


> Indeed these are good score. It believe it is the method that your GF is not able to adopt. Try posting her voice sample here, we can review.


Thanks sumitgupta22, We are going to post her examples asap. When you dais method, you mean her accents?

2nd JULY 2017 (MOCK TEST)
Listening 72
Reading 68
Speaking 48
Writing 82
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 30
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 81
Writen Discourse 90

AS you can see in the second Mock test, she has improved in pretty much everything except in SPEAKING (Oral Fluency & Pronunciation). Even when she was IELTS 8.0-8.5. What is she doing wrong?


----------



## zaback21

rurouni777 said:


> Thanks sumitgupta22, We are going to post her examples asap. When you dais method, you mean her accents?
> 
> 2nd JULY 2017 (MOCK TEST)
> Listening 72
> Reading 68
> Speaking 48
> Writing 82
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 30
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 81
> Writen Discourse 90
> 
> AS you can see in the second Mock test, she has improved in pretty much everything except in SPEAKING (Oral Fluency & Pronunciation). Even when she was IELTS 8.0-8.5. What is she doing wrong?


Speaking mark in Mock Test is not the true reflection of what she will get as computer mic is not as good as PTE-A mic. Hence, don't worry too much about it. The only worry I see is Reading as she is not getting anything close to 79+.


----------



## rurouni777

zaback21 said:


> Speaking mark in Mock Test is not the true reflection of what she will get as computer mic is not as good as PTE-A mic. Hence, don't worry too much about it. The only worry I see is Reading as she is not getting anything close to 79+.


You are right, but she already took 2 real PTE-A tests:

NOVEMBER 2015 
Listening 63 
Reading 68 
Speaking 34 
Writing 79 
Grammar 78 
Oral Fluency 23 
Pronunciation 21 
Spelling 90 
Vocabulary 38 
Writen Discourse 90 

FEBRUARY 2016 
Listening 59 
Reading 63 
Speaking 29 
Writing 74 
Grammar 79 
Oral Fluency 10 
Pronunciation 10 
Spelling 46 
Vocabulary 56 
Writen Discourse 55 

After these scores she gave up. Now 1.5 years later she is trying again. She has improved in most areas except in SPEAKING. Scoring L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 IELTS, we still dont understand how come her scores in Speaking is so low. How could she improve her speaking?


----------



## zaback21

rurouni777 said:


> You are right, but she already took 2 real PTE-A tests:
> 
> NOVEMBER 2015
> Listening 63
> Reading 68
> Speaking 34
> Writing 79
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 23
> Pronunciation 21
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 38
> Writen Discourse 90
> 
> FEBRUARY 2016
> Listening 59
> Reading 63
> Speaking 29
> Writing 74
> Grammar 79
> Oral Fluency 10
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 56
> Writen Discourse 55
> 
> After these scores she gave up. Now 1.5 years later she is trying again. She has improved in most areas except in SPEAKING. Scoring L8.5, S8.0, R8.0 W7.0 IELTS, we still dont understand how come her scores in Speaking is so low. How could she improve her speaking?


Have a look at the tips I gave you in my previous post. Not speaking with an open mouth, mic position , breathing noise interference, not grasping the PTE-A format (its not IELTS), etc could be issue.


----------



## rurouni777

Thanks zaback21 for your advise. We are reading and watching the tips you gave us.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

*Pte 79+*

Hi Guyz,

Can you please give me some tips to achieve 79+ in PTE, in my first attempt i got following score L 73, R 75, S 75, W 68 (Overall 73). Do you think i can get 79+ in each in my second attempt? :fingerscrossed:

I am really afraid, need some motivation and tips.

Regards,
Zach


----------



## zaback21

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Can you please give me some tips to achieve 79+ in PTE, in my first attempt i got following score L 73, R 75, S 75, W 68 (Overall 73). Do you think i can get 79+ in each in my second attempt? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am really afraid, need some motivation and tips.
> 
> Regards,
> Zach


Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, pls help me i booked the pte scored test A from ptepractice. com, When i enter my studetn id and password they show me either username or password is incorrect i m sure i have enter correct of both. when i am trying to reset password they say that your session exptired buy the new test. What i have to do pls guy guide me.


----------



## Kapss

riyapatel said:


> hii guys, pls help me i booked the pte scored test A from ptepractice. com, When i enter my studetn id and password they show me either username or password is incorrect i m sure i have enter correct of both. when i am trying to reset password they say that your session exptired buy the new test. What i have to do pls guy guide me.


Hi Riya, how was your exam? you already gave it right?


----------



## Kapss

Guys, I saw lot of websites offering discounts on PTE vouchers and free mock tests, can someone advice which is the trusted one to buy?


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Kapss said:


> Guys, I saw lot of websites offering discounts on PTE vouchers and free mock tests, can someone advice which is the trusted one to buy?


Ptevoucher.in, if you are in India.


----------



## riyapatel

No i haven't gave exam because they don't allow me to take exam,that is the problem , they say that my account expired so i lost my money? pls reply.


----------



## MnBT

Guys... Wish me luck as my pte 3rd attempt is tomorrow morning on UK.....last time I missed it by 4 in writing for 79

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1980

MnBT said:


> Guys... Wish me luck as my pte 3rd attempt is tomorrow morning on UK.....last time I missed it by 4 in writing for 79
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Good luck, let us know how you got on


----------



## MnBT

Rob1980 said:


> Good luck, let us know how you got on


Sure.....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush

MnBT said:


> Guys... Wish me luck as my pte 3rd attempt is tomorrow morning on UK.....last time I missed it by 4 in writing for 79
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Share your experience and some questions, I will be appearing on Tuesday.


----------



## riyapatel

Kapss said:


> Hi Riya, how was your exam? you already gave it right?



hi, no i haven't gave test because they don't allow me to take test they say that my account was expired so i lost my money? pls suggest me.


----------



## MnBT

Kunwar ankush said:


> Share your experience and some questions, I will be appearing on Tuesday.


For sure....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

rurouni777 said:


> Thanks sumitgupta22, We are going to post her examples asap. When you dais method, you mean her accents?
> 
> 2nd JULY 2017 (MOCK TEST)
> Listening 72
> Reading 68
> Speaking 48
> Writing 82
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 30
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 81
> Writen Discourse 90
> 
> AS you can see in the second Mock test, she has improved in pretty much everything except in SPEAKING (Oral Fluency & Pronunciation). Even when she was IELTS 8.0-8.5. What is she doing wrong?


With methods, I meant the templates/structure to follow for Describe Image, retell lecture, etc. 
I strongly believe she might be speaking too slowly. I came across several cases where people, with very good English, were not able to score good in PTE speaking, as they were speaking at very low pace. As soon as they increased their pace, they easily achieved 79+. The idea is to finish Read-a-loud in about 20-22 seconds.
As I said, try posting her voice sample, we should be able to judge better.

HTH


----------



## sumitgupta22

Can someone share structure/template for discussion type essay


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi guys,
Can any one help me with PTE A scoring criteria. I mean, If I leave a read aloud unanswered, then how much marks I will loose? And same for describe Image etc.

I mean to say:
What is the contribution of one read aloud in 90 marks of speaking?
What is the contribution of one describe aloud in 90 marks of speaking?
What is the contribution of one summarise spoken text in 90 marks of speaking?

I want it for every module and each task?

Actually I want to focus on high scoring tasks, instead of wasting my time on others.

My scores of 1st attempt are :-

Communicative Skills
Speaking : 49 
Listening : 59 
Reading : 66 
Writing : 76 

Enabling skills:-
Oral Fluency : 58
Grammar : 55
Pronunciation ; 34
Spelling : 26
Vocabulary : 82
Written disclosure : 89

My goal is for 65+


----------



## Kunwar ankush

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can any one help me with PTE A scoring criteria. I mean, If I leave a read aloud unanswered, then how much marks I will loose? And same for describe Image etc.
> 
> I mean to say:
> What is the contribution of one read aloud in 90 marks of speaking?
> What is the contribution of one describe aloud in 90 marks of speaking?
> What is the contribution of one summarise spoken text in 90 marks of speaking?
> 
> I want it for every module and each task?
> 
> Actually I want to focus on high scoring tasks, instead of wasting my time on others.
> 
> My scores of 1st attempt are :-
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Speaking : 49
> Listening : 59
> Reading : 66
> Writing : 76
> 
> Enabling skills:-
> Oral Fluency : 58
> Grammar : 55
> Pronunciation ; 34
> Spelling : 26
> Vocabulary : 82
> Written disclosure : 89
> 
> My goal is for 65+


Except reading section there is no time crunch for other section. So, I think you should not skip any question because something is always better than nothing. As, you have mentioned that you need 65+ in that case you can afford skipping Multiple Choice question as it is bit time consuming. Below mentioned are some question types that are high scoring in respective sections.
Speaking = Retell Lecture, Describe Image, Read Aloud and Repeat sentence
Writing: Essay and Summarize Text in One sentence
Listening: Summarize spoken text, Highlight correct summary, Highlight correct summary and Write from dictation
Reading: Re-order paragraphs, Reading: Fill in the blanks and Reading and Writing: Fill in the blanks


----------



## karanbansal91

Kunwar ankush said:


> Except reading section there is no time crunch for other section. So, I think you should not skip any question because something is always better than nothing. As, you have mentioned that you need 65+ in that case you can afford skipping Multiple Choice question as it is bit time consuming. Below mentioned are some question types that are high scoring in respective sections.
> Speaking = Retell Lecture, Describe Image, Read Aloud and Repeat sentence
> Writing: Essay and Summarize Text in One sentence
> Listening: Summarize spoken text, Highlight correct summary, Highlight correct summary and Write from dictation
> Reading: Re-order paragraphs, Reading: Fill in the blanks and Reading and Writing: Fill in the blanks


Bro, I will not skip questions in exam. I am telling it during preparation time. 
Moreover, you have included every task in high scoring category. Nothing is left.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

karanbansal91 said:


> Bro, I will not skip questions in exam. I am telling it during preparation time.
> Moreover, you have included every task in high scoring category. Nothing is left.


Because they are
Better way to approach is to appear for a mock test and then you will be in better position to analyse, which areas you need to focus more.


----------



## karanbansal91

Kunwar ankush said:


> Because they are
> Better way to approach is to appear for a mock test and then you will be in better position to analyse, which areas you need to focus more.


Any way to get free live mock tests? In know about PTE gold kit but it is too expensive and not affordable for me.


----------



## zaback21

karanbansal91 said:


> Any way to get free live mock tests? In know about PTE gold kit but it is too expensive and not affordable for me.


Just take Test A - $35.99. It's worth more than spending 190 on real test.


----------



## starbearer

zaback21 said:


> Just take Test A - $35.99. It's worth more than spending 190 on real test.


190? Is there a special deal for PTE I'm not aware about?


----------



## MnBT

Just finished my exam
..

3 SWT, 2 SST, 1 essay about mass media and influence on young children. 5 DI, 2 bar graphs and 2 process charts , 1 pyramid about health and motivation...
3 reorder paragraph..

Overall reading and listening was easy ... Speaking was tough for me as I didn't expect process charts....

Only 1 repeated question from my last attempt...

Reading texts were small and easy ...MCMA texts was also in 2 paragraphs....

I am hoping that I will get 79+ but let's see you never know...

1 SWT was about crime rates in UK and how it was reported less then what was actually published in reports...

1 retell lecture was about mars soil and how it is similar to earth soil

2ND SST was about how it was once thought that earth surface was flat and how Einstein theory changed the perception but it was Edwin Hubble who's work had profound impact on today's perception of earth surface...

There were 3_4 tricky answer short questions which h I didn't know at all so just pressed next...

Hoping for the best and best luck for future PTE candidates ....

I have never given mock test so can't say if it was easy or hard compared to the real one but it seemed easy to me this time except I made some errors in speaking and writing ....


Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

MnBT said:


> Just finished my exam
> ..
> 
> 3 SWT, 2 SST, 1 essay about mass media and influence on young children. 5 DI, 2 bar graphs and 2 process charts , 1 pyramid about health and motivation...
> 3 reorder paragraph..
> 
> Overall reading and listening was easy ... Speaking was tough for me as I didn't expect process charts....
> 
> Only 1 repeated question from my last attempt...
> 
> Reading texts were small and easy ...MCMA texts was also in 2 paragraphs....
> 
> I am hoping that I will get 79+ but let's see you never know...
> 
> 1 SWT was about crime rates in UK and how it was reported less then what was actually published in reports...
> 
> 1 retell lecture was about mars soil and how it is similar to earth soil
> 
> 2ND SST was about how it was once thought that earth surface was flat and how Einstein theory changed the perception but it was Edwin Hubble who's work had profound impact on today's perception of earth surface...
> 
> There were 3_4 tricky answer short questions which h I didn't know at all so just pressed next...
> 
> Hoping for the best and best luck for future PTE candidates ....
> 
> I have never given mock test so can't say if it was easy or hard compared to the real one but it seemed easy to me this time except I made some errors in speaking and writing ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


You have an amazing memory  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

starbearer said:


> 190? Is there a special deal for PTE I'm not aware about?


$190 in real test. Better to spend $35.99 to assess your level than spend $190.


----------



## zaback21

MnBT said:


> Just finished my exam
> ..
> 
> 3 SWT, 2 SST, 1 essay about mass media and influence on young children. 5 DI, 2 bar graphs and 2 process charts , 1 pyramid about health and motivation...
> 3 reorder paragraph..
> 
> Overall reading and listening was easy ... Speaking was tough for me as I didn't expect process charts....
> 
> Only 1 repeated question from my last attempt...
> 
> Reading texts were small and easy ...MCMA texts was also in 2 paragraphs....
> 
> I am hoping that I will get 79+ but let's see you never know...
> 
> 1 SWT was about crime rates in UK and how it was reported less then what was actually published in reports...
> 
> 1 retell lecture was about mars soil and how it is similar to earth soil
> 
> 2ND SST was about how it was once thought that earth surface was flat and how Einstein theory changed the perception but it was Edwin Hubble who's work had profound impact on today's perception of earth surface...
> 
> There were 3_4 tricky answer short questions which h I didn't know at all so just pressed next...
> 
> Hoping for the best and best luck for future PTE candidates ....
> 
> I have never given mock test so can't say if it was easy or hard compared to the real one but it seemed easy to me this time except I made some errors in speaking and writing ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk



That mass media essay is so common, both the times I gave PTE-A, I got that with a slight variation of it. Hence, I see no reason why people just worry about essay. Just memorise or look at the 25-30 essays from PTE-A and make up something from those.


----------



## chirufairbug

Can anyone suggest me a better site for online testing of our written works i.e. our essays and summarize written tests?


----------



## sumitgupta22

chirufairbug said:


> Can anyone suggest me a better site for online testing of our written works i.e. our essays and summarize written tests?


https://www.paperrater.com


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Just had my exam a couple of hours back and I could recollect some of the points:
1. My exam centre was Pearson centre in Green Park, Delhi
2. I had issues during speaking section when all the candidates started speaking and also there was an issue with pens provided by them and then I had to ask for them twice, which spoilt one of the Repeat Sentence.
3. Speaking: Read aloud was easy, short paras and no fancy words; most of the repeat sentences were also easy except two; there were mostly bar graphs in describe images with a process, a table and a pie chart; answer one word was more of a general knowledge session


----------



## kbjan26

*PTE golden pack Test B*

Hi All,

I just took the golden pack test B that I bought through official site. My scores are below

L-81,S-64-R-62,W-77.

My Oral fluency still remains poor at 53 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## kanchanup

MnBT said:


> Just finished my exam
> ..
> 
> 3 SWT, 2 SST, 1 essay about mass media and influence on young children. 5 DI, 2 bar graphs and 2 process charts , 1 pyramid about health and motivation...
> 3 reorder paragraph..
> 
> Overall reading and listening was easy ... Speaking was tough for me as I didn't expect process charts....
> 
> Only 1 repeated question from my last attempt...
> 
> Reading texts were small and easy ...MCMA texts was also in 2 paragraphs....
> 
> I am hoping that I will get 79+ but let's see you never know...
> 
> 1 SWT was about crime rates in UK and how it was reported less then what was actually published in reports...
> 
> 1 retell lecture was about mars soil and how it is similar to earth soil
> 
> 2ND SST was about how it was once thought that earth surface was flat and how Einstein theory changed the perception but it was Edwin Hubble who's work had profound impact on today's perception of earth surface...
> 
> There were 3_4 tricky answer short questions which h I didn't know at all so just pressed next...
> 
> Hoping for the best and best luck for future PTE candidates ....
> 
> I have never given mock test so can't say if it was easy or hard compared to the real one but it seemed easy to me this time except I made some errors in speaking and writing ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


How was the result buddy ?


----------



## MnBT

kanchanup said:


> How was the result buddy ?


Still waiting..... In delivery successful status....

I got the result for last 2 attempts in like 10 12 hours....this time it's taking time for unknown reasons....

Will update once I know...

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkey81

Hi, I'm taking the test on Thursday as I need the points. I am English and consider my self to be well spoken and have good written skills. 

I was thinking of just doing the test with no prep - I read that people's say PTE Academic is quite easy and a common failure point is fluency.

Any advice on anything that might trip me up? I need to be getting 20 points.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi, I'm taking the test on Thursday as I need the points. I am English and consider my self to be well spoken and have good written skills.
> 
> I was thinking of just doing the test with no prep - I read that people's say PTE Academic is quite easy and a common failure point is fluency.
> 
> Any advice on anything that might trip me up? I need to be getting 20 points.
> 
> Thanks


Well the only thing that I can see that will trip you up is your lack of experience with the test. You don't know where you are good or bad. Getting 65+ will be easy for you, but for 79+ you might miss something here and there and lack of practice as it is quite a demanding test. 

Don't forget native speakers have failed the test too and you aiming for 79+ so you need practice.

I will say take Test A (version 1 only as 2 is easy) which costs $35.99 and is worth than lets say you missing out and then having to take the test again. https://ptepractice.com/

Once you take that test, you will know how good you are.

These tips might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## CodeMonkey81

Thanks for this. exams have a way of being tricky so I will take you advice. I looked through some link in another thread- when it comes to written modules and you are asked to write about your views - can I safely assume that they are not really interested in you view or indeed that it's a good one - it's simply a topic and they are interested in grammar, spelling and he construction of a text that makes sense

Ta


----------



## Romeoprexx

Guys please help me check these voices 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYldGV1Mk5McjluNWc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlSG4yOFE5OGdhWVk/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlOC1lYThNVzZjYjQ/view?usp=sharing

Would appreciate your response... there is always need to improve


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Romeoprexx said:


> Guys please help me check these voices
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYldGV1Mk5McjluNWc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlSG4yOFE5OGdhWVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlOC1lYThNVzZjYjQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Would appreciate your response... there is always need to improve


I think fluency is excellent, however speed is a bit slow (there should be 1 more sentence). Wait for others opinion as so far I haven't done well in speaking section myself

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav1143

Hi All,

i have been following the thread for quite sometime and I just got my results. I was looking for 79 overall, but i was really disappointed to miss it just by 2 points in reading.

My score :
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-77,S-90,W-89 (3-July-2017) 
Enabling skills :
G : 68, OF : 90, P : 83, S : 90, V:81, WD : 90


----------



## american_desi

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Thanks for this. exams have a way of being tricky so I will take you advice. I looked through some link in another thread- when it comes to written modules and you are asked to write about your views - can I safely assume that they are not really interested in you view or indeed that it's a good one - it's simply a topic and they are interested in grammar, spelling and he construction of a text that makes sense
> 
> Ta


Your views don't matter....the topic could be "Are computers good for modern civilization?" and you could argue "Computers are terrible" which probably most of the people wouldn't agree with , but since PTE is scored by computers...it doesn't matter.

Below are some of the important aspects based on which writing is scored:

1) Are you answering the prompt completely?
2) Is there a structure to your essay (written disclosure score)
3) Punctuation's, Spelling & Grammar
4) Vocabulary

As previously suggested, giving one of the practice exams is the best way to gauge where you stand...all the best for your exam.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Romeoprexx said:


> Guys please help me check these voices
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYldGV1Mk5McjluNWc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlSG4yOFE5OGdhWVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlOC1lYThNVzZjYjQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Would appreciate your response... there is always need to improve


Content is good in DI and Retell lecture, However, I have some problems with your accent. If you tell your accent, may be people with same accent can help whether it is ok for PTE or not.
You need to read little faster than that.


----------



## Kapss

gaurav1143 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have been following the thread for quite sometime and I just got my results. I was looking for 79 overall, but i was really disappointed to miss it just by 2 points in reading.
> 
> My score :
> PTEAcademic: L-90,R-77,S-90,W-89 (3-July-2017)
> Enabling skills :
> G : 68, OF : 90, P : 83, S : 90, V:81, WD : 90


Hi gaurav, can you share your preparation strategy and the course material you followed.


----------



## zaback21

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Thanks for this. exams have a way of being tricky so I will take you advice. I looked through some link in another thread- when it comes to written modules and you are asked to write about your views - can I safely assume that they are not really interested in you view or indeed that it's a good one - it's simply a topic and they are interested in grammar, spelling and he construction of a text that makes sense
> 
> Ta


That's about right. Idea is not as important as grammar and cohesiveness.


----------



## zaback21

Romeoprexx said:


> Guys please help me check these voices
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYldGV1Mk5McjluNWc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlSG4yOFE5OGdhWVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlOC1lYThNVzZjYjQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Would appreciate your response... there is always need to improve


*Read Aloud:*

Your Read Aloud is good with appropriate stresses and pauses. But you lack passion, make it a little more dramatic like speaking to a friend and not to a computer. Also pronunciation needs to improve.

*Retell Lecture: *

You are good in English but your pronunciation requires improvements. And try speak with a little more clarity, try speaking with an open mouth a little more.

*Describe Image :*

Try give a conclusion in Describe Image. You lack conclusion and hence may lose marks.

Check out pronunciation here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## taimour

HI All, anyone from Pakistan who has recently appeared in PTE in Dubai or Sharjah? I am planning to visit Dubai for appearing in PTE test next month so need some guidance. Will be glad if anyone helps. Regards


----------



## kbjan26

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just took the golden pack test B that I bought through official site. My scores are below
> 
> L-81,S-64-R-62,W-77.
> 
> My Oral fluency still remains poor at 53
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Guys any help would be much appreciated 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## CodeMonkey81

I have my exam tomorrow. Aahhhhhh

Please can someone give me tips for 

Describe Image
Reorder sentence
Write essay

Thanks


----------



## raroway

*Some TIPS for the speaking part*

Hello,

I'm from Brazil and I struggled a lot on the SPEAKING part. Since I achieved the score I needed (AFTER 3 ATTEMPTS) I'm sending above some tips that HELPED me to IMPROVE the speaking part (specially the pronunciation part) in 10 POINTS.

- Start NOW to just speak english with your intimate family until the EXAM.

- Choose a regular english BOOK that you like, and start reading ALOUD everyday everyday everyday, at least 30 minutes. And try to read NATURAL, but with a good speed and improving the pronunciation.

- Use the oficial MOCK test (US$ 39) to check if you are improving 1 week before the exam. It's the only real way to check that.

- Practice everyday one of the the 8 TESTS on the channel called "PTE Academic" on youtube. The name of the video is "PTE Speaking test 1" (then 2, 3...). 
(using the same time and practices that you will use on the real exam). 

Hope it helps!:fingerscrossed:
Regards,
Rodolfo


----------



## starbearer

zaback21 said:


> Well the only thing that I can see that will trip you up is your lack of experience with the test. You don't know where you are good or bad. Getting 65+ will be easy for you, but for 79+ you might miss something here and there and lack of practice as it is quite a demanding test.
> 
> Don't forget native speakers have failed the test too and you aiming for 79+ so you need practice.
> 
> I will say take Test A (version 1 only as 2 is easy) which costs $35.99 and is worth than lets say you missing out and then having to take the test again. https://ptepractice.com/
> 
> Once you take that test, you will know how good you are.
> 
> These tips might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


If I take the Test 1 practice test tomorrow, when can I expect its results?


----------



## PearlVj

taimour said:


> HI All, anyone from Pakistan who has recently appeared in PTE in Dubai or Sharjah? I am planning to visit Dubai for appearing in PTE test next month so need some guidance. Will be glad if anyone helps. Regards


Hello Taimour,

I'm not from Pakistan, but i did take up the PTE in Dubai (1/12/2016)
Carry ur emirates ID and passport (original) for verification.

And I hope you're well prepared. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## JHubble

starbearer said:


> If I take the Test 1 practice test tomorrow, when can I expect its results?


Although, it will mention that you would receive within 24hrs. You will get it in few hours. Just check after 2 hours.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuldev50

riyapatel said:


> hii guys, pls help me i booked the pte scored test A from ptepractice. com, When i enter my studetn id and password they show me either username or password is incorrect i m sure i have enter correct of both. when i am trying to reset password they say that your session exptired buy the new test. What i have to do pls guy guide me.


Is this issue sorted?


----------



## zaback21

starbearer said:


> If I take the Test 1 practice test tomorrow, when can I expect its results?


I got it after 10-15 mins I think.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

You should get it within next one hour. Or around the same time.



JHubble said:


> Although, it will mention that you would receive within 24hrs. You will get it in few hours. Just check after 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Describe Image: Ensure you speak well with good fluency and grammar, content is not very important. Speak about something related to the given graph. Don’t go off the topic.

Re-order:
Definite article – “The fan” – this cannot be the first sentence.

Pronoun – “He/She/It” – this cannot be the first sentence.

However, Nevertheless, But, Also, Furthermore, Another, Firstly, Secondly – can’t be the first sentence.

And now see the connecting ones.

Essay:

PTE – 200 to 300 words – 20 mins

Essay – Agree/disagree or Discuss

4 para – Intro – P1- P2 – Conclusion.

Left alignment; No heading, subheading or bullet point.

Don’t write the example in introduction and conclusion.

The following paragraphs would give a better insight into this topic.

To, Conclude ….

No contractions and no short forms.

One line gap for para.

Proper conclusion.

Coherence is very important. 




CodeMonkey81 said:


> I have my exam tomorrow. Aahhhhhh
> 
> Please can someone give me tips for
> 
> Describe Image
> Reorder sentence
> Write essay
> 
> Thanks


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Can't really comment without listening to how you speak.
But in general:

Speak without stammering.

Intonation.

Clarity.

PM me to discuss further.



kbjan26 said:


> Guys any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


----------



## Reemhassan

this is my test A result, what do you think? do you suggest to take the test or to wait?









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Reemhassan said:


> this is my test A result, what do you think? do you suggest to take the test or to wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


If aiming 65+, then definitely wait. You need lots of improvement in Reading.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

I think for 65, you need to practise a little more and give a try because I feel the mock test is harder than the actual exam.




zaback21 said:


> If aiming 65+, then definitely wait. You need lots of improvement in Reading.


----------



## Lucky_luck

Hi guys, just want to ask if any of you residing in melbourne now knew any review center for PTE? Im planning to review first to gauge my english proficiency before taking the exam... Hope somebody could help me.. Thank you.. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## zaback21

Lucky_luck said:


> Hi guys, just want to ask if any of you residing in melbourne now knew any review center for PTE? Im planning to review first to gauge my english proficiency before taking the exam... Hope somebody could help me.. Thank you.. ��


If you prepared for the exam and wants to review how much you will get in the test, PTE Test 1 is usually the best option. But starting from scratch and wants PTE-A coaching, then I guess you could seek one. 

If you are good in English, you can study yourself. This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

PTE Practice Test 1 : https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## tatsme

mike129 said:


> tatsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I practiced for a week for PTE Academic by reading this forum's posts and watching You Tube videos. I also took both the PTE practice Gold Test Preparation Kit Tests. Thereafter, I took PTE Academic test on June 29 and got the following scores:
> 
> *Overall Score: 75*
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening: 82
> Reading: 70
> Speaking: 64
> Writing: 90
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar: 71
> Oral Fluency: 74
> Pronunciation: 47
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 87
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> Can you please help me in improving my Reading & Speaking score.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> use this ..... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
Click to expand...

Thanks. Request you to please resend the links as most of the links are not working.
Also, I was planning to buy Gold Test kit again for practice. But I was wondering if the kit will have the same set of questions. Are there any alternate practise test that I can buy?


----------



## Lucky_luck

zaback21 said:


> If you prepared for the exam and wants to review how much you will get in the test, PTE Test 1 is usually the best option. But starting from scratch and wants PTE-A coaching, then I guess you could seek one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmmm... Actually its my first time to heard about pte.. And many said that its much easier than ielts, so i decided maybe i could take pte.. So, i made some research... And basically, i knew little about it.. Thats why i want to enrol.. And learn better ways and strategies to answer some questions. But i dont know any review centers here in Melbourne. Any suggestions? Thanks you..


----------



## zaback21

Lucky_luck said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you prepared for the exam and wants to review how much you will get in the test, PTE Test 1 is usually the best option. But starting from scratch and wants PTE-A coaching, then I guess you could seek one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmmm... Actually its my first time to heard about pte.. And many said that its much easier than ielts, so i decided maybe i could take pte.. So, i made some research... And basically, i knew little about it.. Thats why i want to enrol.. And learn better ways and strategies to answer some questions. But i dont know any review centers here in Melbourne. Any suggestions? Thanks you..
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do self study and that link has more than enough you will need. In any case, no idea. try google it.
Click to expand...


----------



## taimour

*thanks*



PearlVj said:


> Hello Taimour,
> 
> I'm not from Pakistan, but i did take up the PTE in Dubai (1/12/2016)
> Carry ur emirates ID and passport (original) for verification.
> 
> And I hope you're well prepared. Good luck.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks alot for your reply. I have just starting preparing for PTE. I appeared in IELTS twice but unfortunately didnt obtained my desired result i.e 6.5 in writing both times. Any suggestions or recommendations for preparation?


----------



## farrukh.rashid

taimour said:


> HI All, anyone from Pakistan who has recently appeared in PTE in Dubai or Sharjah? I am planning to visit Dubai for appearing in PTE test next month so need some guidance. Will be glad if anyone helps. Regards


Hi Taimour, I appeared in the test in Dubai. Overall the experience wasn't good as I attempted the test on weekend and there was so much noise during speaking section and I got distracted. I would suggest you to appear in the test on any weekday as there are chances of less candidates appearing and thus there will be less noise during speaking section. There is no test center in Sharjah. However, there are only two test centers in Dubai. Regarding the tips go through "Navjot Brar" videos and E2 lectures/webinars from youtube and practice a lot especially Re-tell lecture, Describe Image. Moreover, you can also search for tips from this forum. If you want to know anything else feel free to ask. Thanks.


----------



## taimour

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi Taimour, I appeared in the test in Dubai. Overall the experience wasn't good as I attempted the test on weekend and there was so much noise during speaking section and I got distracted. I would suggest you to appear in the test on any weekday as there are chances of less candidates appearing and thus there will be less noise during speaking section. There is no test center in Sharjah. However, there are only two test centers in Dubai. Regarding the tips go through "Navjot Brar" videos and E2 lectures/webinars from youtube and practice a lot especially Re-tell lecture, Describe Image. Moreover, you can also search for tips from this forum. If you want to know anything else feel free to ask. Thanks.


Thanks alot for sharing your experience. Looking at your result, it seems that u performed well in IELTS as compared to PTE, why is it so ? I heard that PTE is abit easier then IELTS.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

taimour said:


> Thanks alot for sharing your experience. Looking at your result, it seems that u performed well in IELTS as compared to PTE, why is it so ? I heard that PTE is abit easier then IELTS.


Yes PTE is much easier than IELTS only if you know the strategies and tips to tackle it. Actually the candidates were speaking so loudly that I got distracted in speaking section and it affected my reading & listening score as Re-tell lecture & Describe Image section have marks for reading & listening as well. Whereas, I was able to score 66 (7 band) in writing which was difficult for me to score in IELTS as you can see the result from IELTS score. That is why I suggested you to attempt the test on weekday only rather than on weekend.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

taimour said:


> Thanks alot for sharing your experience. Looking at your result, it seems that u performed well in IELTS as compared to PTE, why is it so ? I heard that PTE is abit easier then IELTS.


One thing I forgot to mention is that try to attempt the mock test before appearing in the actual exam as you have to travel to Dubai and the ticket+visa will cost around 40~50k PKR which is almost double of actual PTE test fee. You can purchase the mock test from ptepractice.com for $35.99.


----------



## bulop

finally nailed pte. last time I got 79+ except writing was 78.

21/06/2017 L84 R80 S90 W78
05/07/2017 L81 R82 S87 W88

in both pte sessions I made lots of mistake on speaking but first one I got 90 and then 87. I was speaking very fluently on describe image questions. I did bad at repeat sentence and re tell lecture, at leas was not like I expected. short answer questions were mostly easy. 

writing essay, just follow a template.
SWT - I just read the text and then I wrote what I understand, didnt try to make fancy sentences.

Reading part - I was trying to be very fast and time was enough.

Listening part - most crucial part is the last part, write from dictation.

Thanks for all the useful tips on this forum.

I bought pte gold pack and my both mock test results were awful, speaking and reading around 60 and Listening, Writing around 70.


----------



## MnBT

bulop said:


> finally nailed pte. last time I got 79+ except writing was 78.
> 
> 21/06/2017 L84 R80 S90 W78
> 05/07/2017 L81 R82 S87 W88
> 
> in both pte sessions I made lots of mistake on speaking but first one I got 90 and then 87. I was speaking very fluently on describe image questions. I did bad at repeat sentence and re tell lecture, at leas was not like I expected. short answer questions were mostly easy.
> 
> writing essay, just follow a template.
> SWT - I just read the text and then I wrote what I understand, didnt try to make fancy sentences.
> 
> Reading part - I was trying to be very fast and time was enough.
> 
> Listening part - most crucial part is the last part, write from dictation.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful tips on this forum.
> 
> I bought pte gold pack and my both mock test results were awful, speaking and reading around 60 and Listening, Writing around 70.


Good man..... congratulations....

I gave my pte on 03/07 and still waiting for result.....BTW in London center...want about you?

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

MnBT said:


> Good man..... congratulations....
> 
> I gave my pte on 03/07 and still waiting for result.....BTW in London center...want about you?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


I took the test in istanbul, there were total 6 people including me.
I remember ielts test center was way crowded.


----------



## naqsh

bulop said:


> finally nailed pte. last time I got 79+ except writing was 78.
> 
> 21/06/2017 L84 R80 S90 W78
> 05/07/2017 L81 R82 S87 W88
> 
> in both pte sessions I made lots of mistake on speaking but first one I got 90 and then 87. I was speaking very fluently on describe image questions. I did bad at repeat sentence and re tell lecture, at leas was not like I expected. short answer questions were mostly easy.
> 
> writing essay, just follow a template.
> SWT - I just read the text and then I wrote what I understand, didnt try to make fancy sentences.
> 
> Reading part - I was trying to be very fast and time was enough.
> 
> Listening part - most crucial part is the last part, write from dictation.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful tips on this forum.
> 
> I bought pte gold pack and my both mock test results were awful, speaking and reading around 60 and Listening, Writing around 70.



Congrates Brother
Can you guide which format of essay you followed and what was the easy. how was the environment Noisy or silent?


----------



## bulop

naqsh said:


> Congrates Brother
> Can you guide which format of essay you followed and what was the easy. how was the environment Noisy or silent?


just follow any template was shared on this thread or just google.
question was something about how mass communication systems affected society and individuals and another one was about doing extreme sports. I dont think your ideas are very important just focus on grammar and essay structure. test venue was ok because we were only 6. 
just check all the materials shared on this thread. good luck


----------



## naqsh

bulop said:


> just follow any template was shared on this thread or just google.
> question was something about how mass communication systems affected society and individuals and another one was about doing extreme sports. I dont think your ideas are very important just focus on grammar and essay structure. test venue was ok because we were only 6.
> just check all the materials shared on this thread. good luck


thanks a lot brother


----------



## riyapatel

bulop said:


> finally nailed pte. last time I got 79+ except writing was 78.
> 
> 21/06/2017 L84 R80 S90 W78
> 05/07/2017 L81 R82 S87 W88
> 
> in both pte sessions I made lots of mistake on speaking but first one I got 90 and then 87. I was speaking very fluently on describe image questions. I did bad at repeat sentence and re tell lecture, at leas was not like I expected. short answer questions were mostly easy.
> 
> writing essay, just follow a template.
> SWT - I just read the text and then I wrote what I understand, didnt try to make fancy sentences.
> 
> Reading part - I was trying to be very fast and time was enough.
> 
> Listening part - most crucial part is the last part, write from dictation.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful tips on this forum.
> 
> I bought pte gold pack and my both mock test results were awful, speaking and reading around 60 and Listening, Writing around 70.




hii, congrats man,


can you send your one DI recording so i can see what is the speed and howmany sentences are required to speak. I have problem with DI and retell lec.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prabhinfo

Which EssayTemplates

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

riyapatel said:


> hii, congrats man,
> 
> 
> can you send your one DI recording so i can see what is the speed and howmany sentences are required to speak. I have problem with DI and retell lec.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


unfortunately I dont have any recording but for DI I was following below template.

the graph show the information about ....

X axis shows the time period from to or the information aobut

Y axis shows ... ranging from to

There are ... categories on the graph.

It can be clearly seen that the figure was the highest for ... whereas the figure was the lowest for ...

this takes around 35 seconds.

re tell lecture.

the lecture is about ...
the first point the speaker mentions that ...
he she also highlights that ...
another point the speaker stresses that ...
finally the speaker gives information about ..
or the speaker gives various examples to support his ideas about the topic.


----------



## sumitgupta22

bulop said:


> finally nailed pte. last time I got 79+ except writing was 78.
> 
> 21/06/2017 L84 R80 S90 W78
> 05/07/2017 L81 R82 S87 W88
> 
> in both pte sessions I made lots of mistake on speaking but first one I got 90 and then 87. I was speaking very fluently on describe image questions. I did bad at repeat sentence and re tell lecture, at leas was not like I expected. short answer questions were mostly easy.
> 
> writing essay, just follow a template.
> SWT - I just read the text and then I wrote what I understand, didnt try to make fancy sentences.
> 
> Reading part - I was trying to be very fast and time was enough.
> 
> Listening part - most crucial part is the last part, write from dictation.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful tips on this forum.
> 
> I bought pte gold pack and my both mock test results were awful, speaking and reading around 60 and Listening, Writing around 70.


You have given me inspiration brother. I am struggling at 77,78 in writing. Giving another test in 20 days time. I will PM you for help.


----------



## abeerjabbar

*Mock Tests*

Hi there!

I just attempted scored MOCK test of ptepractice.com and got following results:

Listening:71
Reading: 63
Speaking: 60
Writing: 71

Enabling skills:

Grammar 83
Oral fluency 66
pronunciation 46
spelling 69
vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

For Immigration purpose, I need 65 in each area.

Please advise how can I improve my scores especially pronunciation and oral fluency.

Thanks in advance for your valuable comments and support!


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



abeerjabbar said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just attempted scored MOCK test of ptepractice.com and got following results:
> 
> Listening:71
> Reading: 63
> Speaking: 60
> Writing: 71
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral fluency 66
> pronunciation 46
> spelling 69
> vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> For Immigration purpose, I need 65 in each area.
> 
> Please advise how can I improve my scores especially pronunciation and oral fluency.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable comments and support!


According to the trends in this forum, you can go for the exam, if you are targeting 65+. Usually speaking scores in mocks are low.


----------



## zaback21

abeerjabbar said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just attempted scored MOCK test of ptepractice.com and got following results:
> 
> Listening:71
> Reading: 63
> Speaking: 60
> Writing: 71
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral fluency 66
> pronunciation 46
> spelling 69
> vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> For Immigration purpose, I need 65 in each area.
> 
> Please advise how can I improve my scores especially pronunciation and oral fluency.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable comments and support!


If it is Test 1, then improve your pronunciation and you should be fine for 65+ in real test as this test is harder than actual test. Plus Speaking mark is usually low due to your computer mic. Also try work on your Reading section.


----------



## R_J

Hey Friends, 
In multiple choice questions is it mandatory to mark at least 2 answers, if I marked just one correct answer and left the other answers, will I get at least one point ? 
Thanks


----------



## Kunwar ankush

R_J said:


> Hey Friends,
> In multiple choice questions is it mandatory to mark at least 2 answers, if I marked just one correct answer and left the other answers, will I get at least one point ?
> Thanks


Yes, but if u mark one correct and one wrong then you will get a zero.
So mark only when you are 100% sure.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## CodeMonkey81

I did my PTE Academic this morning! Now I can relax and await the results...


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys 

Extremely happy to announce that i was able to achieve 79+ in all.
I found the reading to be toughest as time management in it is a pain. Frankly speaking I guessed a few answers on gut feeling without being hundred percent confident on it but lucky for me they fell in place.
This forum has been of great help and inspiration for me. Appreciate your help and tips which helped in cracking.

Thanks all again........


----------



## chvarma80

Kunwar ankush said:


> Yes, but if u mark one correct and one wrong then you will get a zero.
> So mark only when you are 100% sure.
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> First reply 9th May additional docs
> submited on 13th May
> EA outcome +ve 16th May
> Engineering Professional
> Telecom Engineer 263312


Then what is the problem with marking 2? We should mark more than 1 for these questions. If we get lucky, we will get full marks, if not we are anyhow getting 0.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> 
> Extremely happy to announce that i was able to achieve 79+ in all.
> I found the reading to be toughest as time management in it is a pain. Frankly speaking I guessed a few answers on gut feeling without being hundred percent confident on it but lucky for me they fell in place.
> This forum has been of great help and inspiration for me. Appreciate your help and tips which helped in cracking.
> 
> Thanks all again........


Congrats ! Invite now definitely on July 12 or 26 for you. Time to lodge !


----------



## Kunwar ankush

chvarma80 said:


> Then what is the problem with marking 2? We should mark more than 1 for these questions. If we get lucky, we will get full marks, if not we are anyhow getting 0.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


But I will prefer something over nothing.
And I meant that tiu should be hundred percent sure in choosing the second or third option.


----------



## zaback21

Kunwar ankush said:


> Yes, but if u mark one correct and one wrong then you will get a zero.
> So mark only when you are 100% sure.
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> First reply 9th May additional docs
> submited on 13th May
> EA outcome +ve 16th May
> Engineering Professional
> Telecom Engineer 263312


Not marking at least 2 will also lead to 0.


----------



## chvarma80

Kunwar ankush said:


> But I will prefer something over nothing.
> And I meant that tiu should be hundred percent sure in choosing the second or third option.


No, you can guess also if you are unsure. Because of confusion if you answer one , you are getting 0 anyway.

I don't understand your logic.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkey81

I had my exam this morning, if anyone has any questions about the content or how I answered or structured responses please just ask.


----------



## Ptera

Reemhassan said:


> this is my test A result, what do you think? do you suggest to take the test or to wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

I had a similar score in the mock test:

L 63
R 61
S 70
W 62

But could achieve the following by the real test:

L 82
R 70
S 90
W 76

I would say 65+ is possible in your case..


----------



## Kapss

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I had my exam this morning, if anyone has any questions about the content or how I answered or structured responses please just ask.


Please share all the possible things that you can.


----------



## Reemhassan

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I had a similar score in the mock test:
> 
> L 63
> R 61
> S 70
> W 62
> 
> But could achieve the following by the real test:
> 
> L 82
> R 70
> S 90
> W 76
> 
> I would say 65+ is possible in your case..


thanks mate 😃
you give me a nice hope 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkey81

Well, I had been e2 learning and the essays I had were very different to what I was taught- there was no agree disagree.

My essay question was about world government and them dealing with global issues. I had to write about what I thought was the biggest issue and what my solution would be.

I also struggled with the reading passage and then choosing which summary best covered what had been discussed - it was hard because many of the options were similar.

Remember to watch your word count, it counts he words for you but does let you go over - it's easy to forget when your typing away.

Last thing is, read the question carefully. For one question I had to summarise in only one sentence.


----------



## BillyJoe101

Damn i got 63 in speaking, but 80+ in the rest.

How do i improve guys on the speaking part, I'm so bummed out now


----------



## tatsme

Hi guys, I got 75 in my first attempt with 64 in speaking . Could you suggest which mock tests I can take up to practise. I have already taken golden kit? In case I repurchase it, will the questions and mock test same as previous ones?


----------



## zaback21

tatsme said:


> Hi guys, I got 75 in my first attempt with 64 in speaking . Could you suggest which mock tests I can take up to practise. I have already taken golden kit? In case I repurchase it, will the questions and mock test same as previous ones?


Same questions.


----------



## jfperez05

Ok So I am feeling I am prepared to kick off this test. So you guys recommend not to focus on the content but rather on fluency and vocabulary?

What I have found hard while doing some practice is the "Summarise spoken text" in Listening part and Re-tell lecture in Speaking part. These two are killing me.


----------



## zaback21

jfperez05 said:


> Ok So I am feeling I am prepared to kick off this test. So you guys recommend not to focus on the content but rather on fluency and vocabulary?
> 
> What I have found hard while doing some practice is the "Summarise spoken text" in Listening part and Re-tell lecture in Speaking part. These two are killing me.


Just write back or speak back everything said. The trick is to practice writing fast and write as much as you can.


----------



## Stevefranc

jfperez05 said:


> Ok So I am feeling I am prepared to kick off this test. So you guys recommend not to focus on the content but rather on fluency and vocabulary?
> 
> What I have found hard while doing some practice is the "Summarise spoken text" in Listening part and Re-tell lecture in Speaking part. These two are killing me.


Exactly! Focus more on your fluency and vocabulary rather than the content. This gives the system more content to assess your speaking skills. Try to include as many points as you can for the summarise spoken text and re tell lecture parts. Even if you miss out some points, its totally fine. The key is to keep on speaking as long as you can. All the best for the test mate!


----------



## Stevefranc

tatsme said:


> Hi guys, I got 75 in my first attempt with 64 in speaking . Could you suggest which mock tests I can take up to practise. I have already taken golden kit? In case I repurchase it, will the questions and mock test same as previous ones?


I haven't really tried the gold kit.I would suggest you to take up the scored mock test that's available in the pearsons website. This gives you a real time test experience. I practiced with the practice test plus book and did this scored mock test at the end.I scored 90 in all the sections with this. All the best for your test!


----------



## cn049

jfperez05 said:


> Ok So I am feeling I am prepared to kick off this test. So you guys recommend not to focus on the content but rather on fluency and vocabulary?
> 
> What I have found hard while doing some practice is the "Summarise spoken text" in Listening part and Re-tell lecture in Speaking part. These two are killing me.


When I practice I take notes for both types. However, I feel easy when I take detail notes (with more content) of summarising spoten text type. In retell lecture, I only take notes for main idea (including verb and noun words) so that I can speak fluently.

Thankyou


----------



## cn049

chvarma80 said:


> Then what is the problem with marking 2? We should mark more than 1 for these questions. If we get lucky, we will get full marks, if not we are anyhow getting 0.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I attempt at least two answers in MCMA type question in the last PTE exam. However, when I looked a recent video from E2PTE in youtube 



 at 19 min 10 sec, it suggests to answer only correct answer (including only one answer) as there is no negative marking for not selecting correct answer. I am confused what to do for my up comming PTE?


----------



## swapnilcnaik

jfperez05 said:


> Ok So I am feeling I am prepared to kick off this test. So you guys recommend not to focus on the content but rather on fluency and vocabulary?
> 
> What I have found hard while doing some practice is the "Summarise spoken text" in Listening part and Re-tell lecture in Speaking part. These two are killing me.


Other responses cover most of the inputs I would've given. 
One additional input for Retell Lecture:
You have 40 seconds. In 40 seconds, you can complete about 4-5 sentences depending on your speed. (I was able to completed 4 sentences in 35 seconds.)
Try to introduce the topic in sentence 1.
Give key information in sentence 2,3, and 4(optional). Focus more on fluency. I distinctly remember speaking incorrect content.
Finish with a conclusion. Use words like "Overall" as described in E2Learning videos.


----------



## sumitgupta22

cn049 said:


> I attempt at least two answers in MCMA type question in the last PTE exam. However, when I looked a recent video from E2PTE in youtube E2 PTE Academic: Mini Mock Test #2 - YouTube at 19 min 10 sec, it suggests to answer only correct answer (including only one answer) as there is no negative marking for not selecting correct answer. I am confused what to do for my up comming PTE?


This is eye opener... Thanks for the link. In fact Jay apologized for providing incorrect information earlier, as said that it is now from official PTE guide.


----------



## Jessicapk

Hi Friends 
I gave my pte exam yesterday and my results are I was targeting 79+
L 81
R 77
S 90
W 72 
Enabling Skills
G 90
OF 90 
P 83
S 84
V72
WD 83
I compared my results with some of my friends who got 79+ and all my enabling skills are more then them. Still i dint get 79+ in reading and writing as they are inter linked..
One of friend has less then me enabling skill in all sections still has79+ results is the computer selecting randomly and giving 79+
Can anyone help me and advice what should i do..should i go for rechecking?


----------



## CodeMonkey81

I got my results within 24 hours. Anyone know how many point I get for this result


----------



## theillusionist

sumitgupta22 said:


> This is eye opener... Thanks for the link. In fact Jay apologized for providing incorrect information earlier, as said that it is now from official PTE guide.


Whats the conclusion bro ? 

Do we get 1 mark for marking a right option ? Or it should be two right options to get marks ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I got my results within 24 hours. Anyone know how many point I get for this result



20, Congrats


----------



## Jessicapk

Jessicapk

online

4 minutes ago*· #18823

Hi Friends 
I gave my pte exam yesterday and my results are I was targeting 79+
L 81
R 77
S 90
W 72 
Enabling Skills
G 90
OF 90 
P 83
S 84
V72
WD 83
I compared my results with some of my friends who got 79+ and all my enabling skills are more then them. Still i dint get 79+ in reading and writing as they are inter linked..
One of friend has less then me enabling skill in all sections still has79+ results is the computer selecting randomly and giving 79+
Can anyone help me and advice what should i do..should i go for rechecking?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Jessicapk said:


> Jessicapk
> 
> online
> 
> 4 minutes ago*· #18823
> 
> Hi Friends
> I gave my pte exam yesterday and my results are I was targeting 79+
> L 81
> R 77
> S 90
> W 72
> Enabling Skills
> G 90
> OF 90
> P 83
> S 84
> V72
> WD 83
> I compared my results with some of my friends who got 79+ and all my enabling skills are more then them. Still i dint get 79+ in reading and writing as they are inter linked..
> One of friend has less then me enabling skill in all sections still has79+ results is the computer selecting randomly and giving 79+
> Can anyone help me and advice what should i do..should i go for rechecking?


Reading score is not much related to enabling skills, writing's do. However, content does matter. You might not have covered all the aspects of essay/Swt/SST.. If 3 points are asked in essay and you have only covered 2 but with perfect grammar, spelling, and structure, still you will lose points.


----------



## abeerjabbar

*Pronunciation!!!!*



zaback21 said:


> If it is Test 1, then improve your pronunciation and you should be fine for 65+ in real test as this test is harder than actual test. Plus Speaking mark is usually low due to your computer mic. Also try work on your Reading section.


Thanks chvarma80 & zaback21 for your response!


Can anyone please guide how I can improve pronunciation?


----------



## sumitgupta22

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I got my results within 24 hours. Anyone know how many point I get for this result


Congratz .. 20 points


----------



## MnBT

I see lot of people who gave exam after me received their result.....I gave mine on 03/07 and still in delivery successful status.....

What could be delaying my result? Any ideas....

I contacted them but their standard response seems useless.. 

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant.spce

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I got my results within 24 hours. Anyone know how many point I get for this result


Congratulations for 20 points.:smile:

However, i am unable to understand, with Grammer 61 and Written Discourse 55 points, how did you score whopping 83?? PTE scoring is incomprehensible..


----------



## Stevefranc

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I got my results within 24 hours. Anyone know how many point I get for this result


20 points it is..congrats!


----------



## Jessicapk

One more query ?
When we write essay in pte exam and after we finish one sentenc we put fullstop and then start new sentence after giving space.
Eg I bought a new car. It is a very fast car.
So after you put space the word count is counted for that if your sentence ended at 16 words space would be counted as 17 and new sentence word as 18.
So shoul we put space or just continue?
As if we write in Microsoft word we need to put space before new sentence or else it gets underlined.


----------



## sharma1981

MnBT said:


> I see lot of people who gave exam after me received their result.....I gave mine on 03/07 and still in delivery successful status.....
> 
> What could be delaying my result? Any ideas....
> 
> I contacted them but their standard response seems useless..
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk



You will get it. Sometimes they take some time to validate. Usually it happens when you give PTE re-attempt from some different geographical location. There are people who got it after 1 week as well. So don't worry.


----------



## sharma1981

Jessicapk said:


> One more query ?
> When we write essay in pte exam and after we finish one sentenc we put fullstop and then start new sentence after giving space.
> Eg I bought a new car. It is a very fast car.
> So after you put space the word count is counted for that if your sentence ended at 16 words space would be counted as 17 and new sentence word as 18.
> So shoul we put space or just continue?
> As if we write in Microsoft word we need to put space before new sentence or else it gets underlined.



Did you try the mock tests to see how it behaves. IN real PTE exam there will be a display of word count SO NO WORRIES. Whatever the count is you can see.
Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

prashant.spce said:


> Congratulations for 20 points.:smile:
> 
> However, i am unable to understand, with Grammer 61 and Written Discourse 55 points, how did you score whopping 83?? PTE scoring is incomprehensible..


Make sure you complete the exam and not leave any section. DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME IN Multiple choice questions and DO NOT take any risk there.
All the best. I like people who are pro-active in improving their scores. 

Cheers.


----------



## sharma1981

prashant.spce said:


> Congratulations for 20 points.:smile:
> 
> However, i am unable to understand, with Grammer 61 and Written Discourse 55 points, how did you score whopping 83?? PTE scoring is incomprehensible..


Its possible that a person with limited vocabulary can score high. Its just that he/she is able to convey his/her meaning without much vocab. Fluency matters. It should be at a consistent speed


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys,
i have purchased pte scored test version 1, but what happen at the same time i got transaction successfully from my bank account but still haven't got conformation mail form pearson , so guys pls 
help me what should i have to do?.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981

riyapatel said:


> hii guys,
> i have purchased pte scored test version 1, but what happen at the same time i got transaction successfully from my bank account but still haven't got conformation mail form pearson , so guys pls
> help me what should i have to do?.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Wait for some time. and check your email. You should receive it soon.

If you do not get anything for 2-3 hours then drop an email to them. DO NOT WORRY !!!!


----------



## CodeMonkey81

Hi, please note that I'm English. Hopefully this will help you understand where to focus your efforts.

I feel I can speak and write in a way that makes sense and is easy to understand, but I struggle with academic structure and grammar sometimes.


----------



## sharma1981

How does the Microsoft word treat your written text? DO NOT FOCUS MUCH on vocabulary


----------



## CodeMonkey81

sharma1981 said:


> prashant.spce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for 20 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i am unable to understand, with Grammer 61 and Written Discourse 55 points, how did you score whopping 83?? PTE scoring is incomprehensible..
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you complete the exam and not leave any section. DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME IN Multiple choice questions and DO NOT take any risk there.
> All the best. I like people who are pro-active in improving their scores.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

This is a good point.
Keep an eye on the clock and make sure that when half the time has gone that you are half way through the questions - there is a question count down too.

It worth noting that I completed all questions and never ran out of time.

When writing, don't over do it and try to make it too complex. Do the minimum to get your point across in a structured way.


----------



## sharma1981

CodeMonkey81 said:


> This is a good point.
> Keep an eye on the clock and make sure that when half the time has gone that you are half way through the questions - there is a question count down too.
> 
> It worth noting that I completed all questions and never ran out of time.
> 
> When writing, don't over do it and try to make it too complex. Do the minimum to get your point across in a structured way.


Exactly !!!

Few Tips:

a) For essays 
1 Paragraph. Identify 2 parties (favor and against). Mention them in your words and then tell whom you support
2 paragraph - Why you support party X. Reason 1
3 Paragraph - Why you support Party X . Reason 2
4th Paragraph - Conclude. I prefer starting with "In conclusion"

b) Summarize text
Summarize each paragraph. And then summarize the summarized paragraphs

c) Repeat statement
Try writing starting letter of each word as you hear them. Need bit of speed

d) Multiple choice - DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME. DO NOT Take risk

e) Summarize spoken text - Take as much notes as possible

f) Describe image - JUST KEEP SPEAKING AT NORMAL PACE. Surely use "In Conclusion" at the end. PRACTICE to finish in TIME.


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, I would like to share an issue I am having as I study. 

I aim +79 and earlier I got around 63 from listening and reading. Listening was due to lack of practices but I am quite aware that I do need to do a lot of reading in order to develop my comprehension and increase vocabulary. I have no problem with doing reading, I am not avoiding it but, it takes ages to do a reading, reading again with looking up for the words I do not know, reading again afterwards and then memorising the words. As a result my studying pace is way more slower than I want. Moreover I started studying Expert B2 and considering studying B1 as well in order to go over brush up my grammar knowledge as well as learn the vocabulary and collocations that are likely to be used in the exam as they are used in their official book. I even try to memorise all the words in macmillan and test plus. I might even buy the official guide to learn the vocab or practice it. 

My question is particularly for those who are trying to increase their vocab and reading score. How do you guys go about it? Am I crazy or too concerned?

Thank you for your comments in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, I would like to share an issue I am having as I study.
> 
> I aim +79 and earlier I got around 63 from listening and reading. Listening was due to lack of practices but I am quite aware that I do need to do a lot of reading in order to develop my comprehension and increase vocabulary. I have no problem with doing reading, I am not avoiding it but, it takes ages to do a reading, reading again with looking up for the words I do not know, reading again afterwards and then memorising the words. As a result my studying pace is way more slower than I want. Moreover I started studying Expert B2 and considering studying B1 as well in order to go over brush up my grammar knowledge as well as learn the vocabulary and collocations that are likely to be used in the exam as they are used in their official book. I even try to memorise all the words in macmillan and test plus. I might even buy the official guide to learn the vocab or practice it.
> 
> My question is particularly for those who are trying to increase their vocab and reading score. How do you guys go about it? Am I crazy or too concerned?
> 
> Thank you for your comments in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


vocab doesn't matter highly so DO NOT STRESS yourself too much. Just speak at normal pace and try developing a template. DO NOT LEAVE ANY SECTION . DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME ON multiple choice questions.

See my previous post with few tips


----------



## CodeMonkey81

sharma1981 said:


> Ilay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends, I would like to share an issue I am having as I study.
> 
> I aim +79 and earlier I got around 63 from listening and reading. Listening was due to lack of practices but I am quite aware that I do need to do a lot of reading in order to develop my comprehension and increase vocabulary. I have no problem with doing reading, I am not avoiding it but, it takes ages to do a reading, reading again with looking up for the words I do not know, reading again afterwards and then memorising the words. As a result my studying pace is way more slower than I want. Moreover I started studying Expert B2 and considering studying
> B1 as well in order to go over brush up my grammar knowledge as well as learn the vocabulary and collocations that are likely to be used in the exam as they are used in their official book. I even try to memorise all the words in macmillan and test plus. I might even buy the official guide to learn the vocab or practice it.
> 
> My question is particularly for those who are trying to increase their vocab and reading score. How do you guys go about it? Am I crazy or too concerned?
> 
> Thank you for your comments in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> vocab doesn't matter highly so DO NOT STRESS yourself too much. Just speak at normal pace and try developing a template. DO NOT LEAVE ANY SECTION . DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME ON multiple choice questions.
> 
> See my previous post with few tips
Click to expand...

Hey, so this is about passing the test.

For reading there were words that I didn't understand and I have been speaking fluent English for 30 years. You just need to understand enough.

From the exam I did, there is enough general language to get an understanding of what is being said - you don't need to understand every word.


----------



## Ilay

sharma1981 said:


> vocab doesn't matter highly so DO NOT STRESS yourself too much. Just speak at normal pace and try developing a template. DO NOT LEAVE ANY SECTION . DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME ON multiple choice questions.
> 
> 
> 
> See my previous post with few tips




But I figured that my mistakes are mainly because I dont know the meaning of the word. For instance there was a question where the correct answer was debris where I picked materials instead.. but thank you, I will check your posts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I got my results within 24 hours. Anyone know how many point I get for this result


Congrats ! 20 points !


----------



## zaback21

abeerjabbar said:


> Thanks chvarma80 & zaback21 for your response!
> 
> 
> Can anyone please guide how I can improve pronunciation?


Here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## zaback21

MnBT said:


> I see lot of people who gave exam after me received their result.....I gave mine on 03/07 and still in delivery successful status.....
> 
> What could be delaying my result? Any ideas....
> 
> I contacted them but their standard response seems useless..
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


You need to wait 5 working days/7 days for result.


----------



## zaback21

Jessicapk said:


> One more query ?
> When we write essay in pte exam and after we finish one sentenc we put fullstop and then start new sentence after giving space.
> Eg I bought a new car. It is a very fast car.
> So after you put space the word count is counted for that if your sentence ended at 16 words space would be counted as 17 and new sentence word as 18.
> So shoul we put space or just continue?
> As if we write in Microsoft word we need to put space before new sentence or else it gets underlined.


In real PTE-A Test, it counts words not full stop or space. In Real test there won't be any autocorrect or underline. Don't use MS Word. Use notepad. And then check it in MS Word for spelling mistakes. Writing in MS Word is one of the reason people score less in exam.


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> How does the Microsoft word treat your written text? DO NOT FOCUS MUCH on vocabulary


One shouldn't practice on MS Word as real test has no autocorrect.


----------



## Kapss

riyapatel said:


> hii guys,
> i have purchased pte scored test version 1, but what happen at the same time i got transaction successfully from my bank account but still haven't got conformation mail form pearson , so guys pls
> help me what should i have to do?.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Last time your exam was cancelled due to some reason, hope not this time  btw which Mock Test you bought and from where?


----------



## Jessicapk

I gave the test on 6th july 
Space was counted i made a note of it..
but if we dont give space after fullpoint its grammatically incorrect.
Do you give space after a fullstop?


----------



## zaback21

Jessicapk said:


> I gave the test on 6th july
> Space was counted i made a note of it..
> but if we dont give space after fullpoint its grammatically incorrect.
> Do you give space after a fullstop?


Space is not counted. Only word is. We all gave exam and others will tell you the same.

If it indeed was the case, you should raise the concern in the test centre and they will note it and notify PTE about it.


----------



## riyapatel

Kapss said:


> Last time your exam was cancelled due to some reason, hope not this time  btw which Mock Test you bought and from where?



hii, i bought pte scored test version 1 form ptepractice.com.


----------



## donjack

Please gurus in the house, help me review my pronunciation and oral fluency in this read aloud

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFcU1wQ3VlWEZua0E/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFV0k2WlV4UkpYMmc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFR096T3ZDSGpjb0U/view?usp=sharing


----------



## CodeMonkey81

Generally good but far too fast. I'm English and I can't understand some of the words.


----------



## zaback21

donjack said:


> Please gurus in the house, help me review my pronunciation and oral fluency in this read aloud
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFcU1wQ3VlWEZua0E/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFV0k2WlV4UkpYMmc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFR096T3ZDSGpjb0U/view?usp=sharing


*Read Aloud :* You need to speak with an open mouth so computer can understand. Plus you need to work on your pronunciation too. Your stress and intonations seems good, but can be improved more. Your close mouth speaking is a big worry. Record it, listen it, try compare with official answers and then you will improve.

Also try to be a little more dramatic so you don't sound monotonous. 

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## sharma1981

zaback21 said:


> One shouldn't practice on MS Word as real test has no autocorrect.


MSWord has an option to turn off/on the spell checker


----------



## lowkeylegend

donjack said:


> Please gurus in the house, help me review my pronunciation and oral fluency in this read aloud
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFcU1wQ3VlWEZua0E/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFV0k2WlV4UkpYMmc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFR096T3ZDSGpjb0U/view?usp=sharing



Overall good fluency, but need to work on clear pronunciation. I couldn't understand few words.


----------



## donjack

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Generally good but far too fast. I'm English and I can't understand some of the words.


Thanks


----------



## donjack

zaback21 said:


> *Read Aloud :* You need to speak with an open mouth so computer can understand. Plus you need to work on your pronunciation too. Your stress and intonations seems good, but can be improved more. Your close mouth speaking is a big worry. Record it, listen it, try compare with official answers and then you will improve.
> 
> Also try to be a little more dramatic so you don't sound monotonous.
> 
> This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


I appreciate and have taken note. Thank you so much


----------



## donjack

lowkeylegend said:


> Overall good fluency, but need to work on clear pronunciation. I couldn't understand few words.


Noted thanks alot.


----------



## JHubble

In the writing section, in the real exam is each question separately timed or for all the SWT & Essays do we get one allocared time as a whole. 
I'm asking this because in the mock exam Test A, time allocated was a single whole time where I had to manage my time for each section.
Appreciate your guidance. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

JHubble said:


> In the writing section, in the real exam is each question separately timed or for all the SWT & Essays do we get one allocared time as a whole.
> I'm asking this because in the mock exam Test A, time allocated was a single whole time where I had to manage my time for each section.
> Appreciate your guidance. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Seprately, 10 mins for summery and 20 min for essay.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101

Please can someone help me? 

I took the PTE last week and got over 79 for writing reading and listening but did terrible at speaking.
when you have to read the paragraph aloud, do you click next when you are finished or let the time run down? This also applies for describe image and retell lecture
With retell lecture does anyone have a good structure I should follow?
I ducked the speaking up I think because I speak to quickly. For describe and image it usually takes me 25 seconds, which looking back is way to short.

An yelp would be greatly appreciated, I'm stuck on 60 points as an engineering technologist


----------



## sumitgupta22

BillyJoe101 said:


> Please can someone help me?
> 
> I took the PTE last week and got over 79 for writing reading and listening but did terrible at speaking.
> when you have to read the paragraph aloud, do you click next when you are finished or let the time run down? This also applies for describe image and retell lecture
> With retell lecture does anyone have a good structure I should follow?
> I ducked the speaking up I think because I speak to quickly. For describe and image it usually takes me 25 seconds, which looking back is way to short.
> 
> An yelp would be greatly appreciated, I'm stuck on 60 points as an engineering technologist


Doesn't matter if you click Next or let it time-out.

I scored 47 in PTE Mock Test B' speaking. What did I do wrong? I finished all tasks in 25 seconds and spoke at slow pace. I corrected these mistakes and scored 80,90,87 in real tests.
Finishing DI and Retell lecture before 35 seconds is a crime. Also, over-speaking (beyond 40) is also equally bad. So, this you have to manage. Read-a-loud ideally should be finished in 20-25 seconds.

HTH


----------



## CodeMonkey81

BillyJoe101 said:


> Please can someone help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the PTE last week and got over 79 for writing reading and listening but did terrible at speaking.
> when you have to read the paragraph aloud, do you click next when you are finished or let the time run down? This also applies for describe image and retell lecture
> With retell lecture does anyone have a good structure I should follow?
> I ducked the speaking up I think because I speak to quickly. For describe and image it usually takes me 25 seconds, which looking back is way to short.
> 
> An yelp would be greatly appreciated, I'm stuck on 60 points as an engineering technologist


Hey billy- joe 
You can click next yes once you have done that's fine.

For retell lecture I write 3 letters on my pad

T, P, C

Topic. Here the lecturer is talking about .....
Point. The lecturer explains how when X happens ....
Conclude. To conclude, the lecturer has talk about X, the options around it, and how inthe future Y

You don't need to capture everything. just try to get a note next to TPC. If you capture additional details then great.


----------



## Romeoprexx

Guys help me check these read aloud samples 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlYllNQWdERjNQWk0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlMHRhLTByYzd4WlU/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYldDJrWHlPRmhESFU/view?usp=sharing

will upload RT and DI later 

your precious and expat feedback would be appreciated


----------



## zaback21

Romeoprexx said:


> Guys help me check these read aloud samples
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlYllNQWdERjNQWk0/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlMHRhLTByYzd4WlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYldDJrWHlPRmhESFU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> will upload RT and DI later
> 
> your precious and expat feedback would be appreciated


Your technique is good. You have a better clarity, but still requires improvement. You have a good rhythm but not good enough for 79+ yet I think. You need to fine tune but mostly some pronunciation improvements are required (like resulted, etc) and a little more clarity. So, try speak with a little more open mouth.

This might help. Check out the pronunciation videos : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Romeoprexx

zaback21 said:


> Your technique is good. You have a better clarity, but still requires improvement. You have a good rhythm but not good enough for 79+ yet I think. You need to fine tune but mostly some pronunciation improvements are required (like resulted, etc) and a little more clarity. So, try speak with a little more open mouth.
> 
> This might help. Check out the pronunciation videos : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html




Thank u very much for the feedback, let me get back to more work


----------



## amit9

Hi All,

Would you please help me in judging the below recordings of 3 'Read Aloud' paragraphs. She is struggling to score 65. Appreciate your feedback.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwO4yOU22b1meEhONjA0aFdWdTg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwO4yOU22b1mckkxTmVvNGk1ZUk/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwO4yOU22b1mNWNkSC1WM3FkSEE/view?usp=sharing

Below are the paragraphs recorded -

1. There are many kinds of pond, but nearly all are small bodies of shallow, stagnant water in which plants with roots can grow. Water movement is slight and temperatures fluctuate widely. The wealth of plants ensures that during daylight hours oxygen is plentiful. However, at night, when photosynthesis no longer takes place, oxygen supplies can fall very low.

2. Before the time of Alexander the Great, the only eastern people who could be compared with the Greeks in the fields of science and philosophy were from the Indian sub-continent. However, because so little is known about Indian chronology, it is difficult to tell how much of their science was original and how much was the result of Greek influence.

3. In the second quarter of the 19th century, a rapidly growing middle class created a great demand for furniture production. Yet at this stage, while machines were used for certain jobs, such as carved decoration, there was no real mass production. The extra demand was met by numerous woodworkers. Mass production came later and the quality of domestic furniture declined.

Appreciate all your helps in advance.


----------



## zaback21

amit9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would you please help me in judging the below recordings of 3 'Read Aloud' paragraphs. She is struggling to score 65. Appreciate your feedback.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwO4yOU22b1meEhONjA0aFdWdTg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwO4yOU22b1mckkxTmVvNGk1ZUk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwO4yOU22b1mNWNkSC1WM3FkSEE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Below are the paragraphs recorded -
> 
> 1. There are many kinds of pond, but nearly all are small bodies of shallow, stagnant water in which plants with roots can grow. Water movement is slight and temperatures fluctuate widely. The wealth of plants ensures that during daylight hours oxygen is plentiful. However, at night, when photosynthesis no longer takes place, oxygen supplies can fall very low.
> 
> 2. Before the time of Alexander the Great, the only eastern people who could be compared with the Greeks in the fields of science and philosophy were from the Indian sub-continent. However, because so little is known about Indian chronology, it is difficult to tell how much of their science was original and how much was the result of Greek influence.
> 
> 3. In the second quarter of the 19th century, a rapidly growing middle class created a great demand for furniture production. Yet at this stage, while machines were used for certain jobs, such as carved decoration, there was no real mass production. The extra demand was met by numerous woodworkers. Mass production came later and the quality of domestic furniture declined.
> 
> Appreciate all your helps in advance.


Her clarity and rhythm is very good. Her pronunciation is also good barring some mistakes and improvements can be done. 

Some mistakes like *take *instead of *takes*, *plant* instead of *plants *- she misses the "*s*".

Pronunciation of *however, production,stagnant, etc *- like emphasis *onever *not given, check pronunciation audio/video for correct pronunciation.

She sometimes stagnates a little which she can improve but its not such an issue. I assume she is around 83+ level. She can improve and go to 90 if she works on those above recommendations.

Some pronunciation videos here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Oviyaera

Hi All,

I have my PTE exam on coming Thursday. I still lag in speaking section. 

Could you please listen to my recordings and assess, and give your feeedbacks/comments for improvement?

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_PEu_iJOFeiU1Z2TGFFZUdYeVU

*PTE Gold Kit Scores:*

*Scored Test A* - L 62 R 59 S 38 W 77

*Scored Test B* - L 69 R 65 S 59 W 71

TIA


----------



## zaback21

Oviyaera said:


> Subscribing to this thread


You can click the *Subscribe to this Thread* button. Then you will be subscribed.


----------



## Oviyaera

Updated:

Hi All,

I have my PTE exam on coming Thursday. I still lag in speaking section. 

Could you please listen to my recordings and assess, and give your feeedbacks/comments for improvement?

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_PEu_iJOFeiUU9yMF9pb0ZEeWc

PTE Gold Kit Scores:

Scored Test A - L 62 R 59 S 38 W 77

Scored Test B - L 69 R 65 S 59 W 71

TIA


----------



## Oviyaera

*Feedback please*



zaback21 said:


> You can click the *Subscribe to this Thread* button. Then you will be subscribed.


sure! going forward, will follow that. 

could you please listen to my recordings and share your feedback? this will help me improve my speaking score in the exam coming thursday. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_PEu_iJOFeiUU9yMF9pb0ZEeWc

TIA


----------



## zaback21

Oviyaera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my PTE exam on coming Thursday. I still lag in speaking section.
> 
> Could you please listen to my recordings and assess, and give your feeedbacks/comments for improvement?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_PEu_iJOFeiU1Z2TGFFZUdYeVU
> 
> *PTE Gold Kit Scores:*
> 
> *Scored Test A* - L 62 R 59 S 38 W 77
> 
> *Scored Test B* - L 69 R 65 S 59 W 71
> 
> TIA



Girl you better slow down, you speak too fast !!! lol ! Just kidding !

You are trying to cramp everything under 40 s. The format is fine, Intro, points + Conclusion, but you need to speak with proper pauses, stress and intonations. No stress or pauses when you speak so fast. No need to give 4-5 points, 2-3 is enough.

Describe Image is not saying everything but saying properly under 40s.

Other than that, your English is very good, very good Clarity and so is Pronunciation. Slow down and you will score 90 for sure. The marking comes from appropriate pauses, stresses and intonations + Format + Content. You need to improve on the 1st part. 

Some tips to help you : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Edit: *percentages *not *percentage*. Need to emphasise on *s*. Or just say *percents *in short in the appropriate sentence structure.


----------



## Oviyaera

zaback21 said:


> Girl you better slow down, you speak too fast !!! lol ! Just kidding !
> 
> You are trying to cramp everything under 40 s. The format is fine, Intro, points + Conclusion, but you need to speak with proper pauses, stress and intonations. No stress or pauses when you speak so fast. No need to give 4-5 points, 2-3 is enough.
> 
> Describe Image is not saying everything but saying properly under 40s.
> 
> Other than that, your English is very good, very good Clarity and so is Pronunciation. Slow down and you will score 90 for sure. The marking comes from appropriate pauses, stresses and intonations + Format + Content. You need to improve on the 1st part.
> 
> Some tips to help you : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> Edit: *percentages *not *percentage*. Need to emphasise on *s*. Or just say *percents *in short in the appropriate sentence structure.



Thanks much for your valuable comments. 

So shall I continue with the same pace or slow down a bit? (from your comment, I guess I should definitely slow down. Im just confirming)

I will post you with one more recording set taking into account your feedback, shortly.

thanks again !!


----------



## zaback21

Oviyaera said:


> Thanks much for your valuable comments.
> 
> So shall I continue with the same pace or slow down a bit? (from your comment, I guess I should definitely slow down. Im just confirming)
> 
> I will post you with one more recording set taking into account your feedback, shortly.
> 
> thanks again !!


Slow down definitely. I was using the lol and kidding word so as not to offend you. Not sure who and whom finds it offensive and starts bashing me lol ! You have no idea how easy it is to start a fight here. Expatforum is possibly the most uptight forum I have ever been lol. Sometimes I don't think people can even take a joke here lol !

Anyway, yes. You have a great potential but those are disappointing scores for your ability at least on the Speaking section. You can easily achieve 90 if you just fine tune and follow the tips in that link. There are more than enough you will probably need.


----------



## Oviyaera

zaback21 said:


> Slow down definitely. I was using the lol and kidding word so as not to offend you. Not sure who and whom finds it offensive and starts bashing me lol ! You have no idea how easy it is to start a fight here. Expatforum is possibly the most uptight forum I have ever been lol. Sometimes I don't think people can even take a joke here lol !
> 
> Anyway, yes. You have a great potential but those are disappointing scores for your ability at least on the Speaking section. You can easily achieve 90 if you just fine tune and follow the tips in that link. There are more than enough you will probably need.


hahaa i got that.. 

thats a lot of positivism, thanks !! will follow your tips in the link as well..


----------



## kaju

Oviyaera said:


> Subscribing to this thread


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## chvarma80

donjack said:


> Please gurus in the house, help me review my pronunciation and oral fluency in this read aloud
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFcU1wQ3VlWEZua0E/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFV0k2WlV4UkpYMmc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFR096T3ZDSGpjb0U/view?usp=sharing


Which accent is this, i am curious.
Need improvement in pronunciation.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

Thank you very much for taking time in reviewing.

Truly appreciate it, man.



zaback21 said:


> Her clarity and rhythm is very good. Her pronunciation is also good barring some mistakes and improvements can be done.
> 
> Some mistakes like *take *instead of *takes*, *plant* instead of *plants *- she misses the "*s*".
> 
> Pronunciation of *however, production,stagnant, etc *- like emphasis *onever *not given, check pronunciation audio/video for correct pronunciation.
> 
> She sometimes stagnates a little which she can improve but its not such an issue. I assume she is around 83+ level. She can improve and go to 90 if she works on those above recommendations.
> 
> Some pronunciation videos here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## cn049

theillusionist said:


> Whats the conclusion bro ?
> 
> Do we get 1 mark for marking a right option ? Or it should be two right options to get marks ?


Well, I believe we need to agree Jay. There is no negative marking for not answering any option which is correct. For instance, if A and B are correct and you chose only A, then you still get 1 marks.


----------



## chvarma80

cn049 said:


> Well, I believe we need to agree Jay. There is no negative marking for not answering any option which is correct. For instance, if A and B are correct and you chose only A, then you still get 1 marks.


No, if you answer only 1 ( when 2 or 3 are correct) you will get 0. So always better to guess the second one if you are not sure.
This has been discussed earlier in the thread.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101

Hi Guys

Would anyone be able to judge/give me tips of Re-Aloud and Describe Image.

I would be more than grateful 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8YWtDMFNMMzFCVFU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8Z3Y3aEdjejlMY28/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8a3NXLWFwR0xZVDQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8a3duYWRxS0hPaEk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8bHJwZzl0MHZVRVE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8SGJrZUJPaXdFOFU/view?usp=sharing

Ill upload some re-tell lectures tomorrow.

Cheers guys!!


----------



## zaback21

chvarma80 said:


> Which accent is this, i am curious.
> Need improvement in pronunciation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


It says he is from Nigeria and it sounds also Nigerian I believe.


----------



## lowkeylegend

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Would anyone be able to judge/give me tips of Re-Aloud and Describe Image.
> 
> I would be more than grateful
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8YWtDMFNMMzFCVFU/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8Z3Y3aEdjejlMY28/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8a3NXLWFwR0xZVDQ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8a3duYWRxS0hPaEk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8bHJwZzl0MHZVRVE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8SGJrZUJPaXdFOFU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Ill upload some re-tell lectures tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers guys!!



You got below 79? kinda hard to believe as you are a native speaker with excellent pronunciation and oral fluency.

For read aloud i just observed you are speaking word by word which is not natural, you should read and speak the sentence as a phrase at a normal phase.

For example your Read Aloud Sample 2, start of the sentence contained so many short pauses and also throughout.

_Being physically active....benefits...people's health...significantly_

Take pauses when there are commas or full stops and try to speak the read aloud section in a rhythm like news anchors.



All the best!!


----------



## zaback21

cn049 said:


> Well, I believe we need to agree Jay. There is no negative marking for not answering any option which is correct. For instance, if A and B are correct and you chose only A, then you still get 1 marks.


Have a look at this post this will explain. In any case here it is : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12138009-post16657.html



> Yes, guess two at least if you don't know. There is negative marking in MCQ but it doesn't affect other questions or sections.
> 
> You get two right/2 = 2
> You get 1 right/2=0 (1-1)
> You get none right=0
> 
> You get three right/3=3
> You get two right/3=1 (2-1)
> You get one right/3=0
> You get none right/3=0
> 
> So, if you know only one correct answer but don't know the other one in a max 2 correct possible answer question, you get zero, if you only select the correct one and for not selecting at least two !!! You still get zero for selecting a correct one and a incorrect one. There is no escape !!!
> 
> The MCQ marking system is very weird but that's how it works. Its either 0 or some marks, but never negatve and doesn't affect other MCQ or overall Reading marks.


----------



## zaback21

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Would anyone be able to judge/give me tips of Re-Aloud and Describe Image.
> 
> I would be more than grateful
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8YWtDMFNMMzFCVFU/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8Z3Y3aEdjejlMY28/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8a3NXLWFwR0xZVDQ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8a3duYWRxS0hPaEk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8bHJwZzl0MHZVRVE/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8SGJrZUJPaXdFOFU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Ill upload some re-tell lectures tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers guys!!


*Read Aloud: *

Your English is fine (obviously as an English lol). You stress, intonations and pronunciation is fine, but you somehow lacks a slight flow/rhythm. It seems you are playing safe and there are sometimes a little too much pause for a normal hearing. Improvement could be reducing those slightly long pauses to a lesser duration by 5%. Else it is very good. Also a little bit more theatricality in the voice like you are speaking to a friend and not reading from computer will help. 

*Describe Image : *

Your Describe Image is perfect. I see no issue. Good format, everything done right. Only improvement is the one explained above. You should get 90 if you can keep the same thing in other sections.

Some tips :http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Rightmt

Hi all,

For scoring high in "writing" or "essays", do you have to use FORMAL/Academic English?

Or casual can work too, like, can you write "don't" instead of do not?

Won't instead of will not/ would not? He's vs He is...

And so on.

Anyone who went through this experience for above 79 in W ?


----------



## zaback21

Rightmt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For scoring high in "writing" or "essays", do you have to use FORMAL/Academic English?
> 
> Or casual can work too, like, can you write "don't" instead of do not?
> 
> Won't instead of will not/ would not? He's vs He is...
> 
> And so on.
> 
> Anyone who went through this experience for above 79 in W ?


don't, won't is fine and is now used in almost all formal places too I believe. 

Didn't use He's, but I guess it should be fine too. It doesn't say anywhere it could be an issue. I have used don't, won't in all formal tests and they were fine. 

Casual may be more like wanna, gonna, etc and they shouldn't be used.


----------



## Rightmt

zaback21 said:


> don't, won't is fine and is now used in almost all formal places too I believe.
> 
> Didn't use He's, but I guess it should be fine too. It doesn't say anywhere it could be an issue. I have used don't, won't in all formal tests and they were fine.
> 
> Casual may be more like wanna, gonna, etc and they shouldn't be used.


Thanks a lot.

Seeing as you got 90 with using don't, won't, etc... that's a bit comforting!

If others can share their experience with this style of writing that will be great too. :couch2:


----------



## donjack

chvarma80 said:


> Which accent is this, i am curious.
> Need improvement in pronunciation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I am from Nigeria. I guess you are not familiar with that accent? Anyway, thanks for your input.


----------



## donjack

zaback21 said:


> It says he is from Nigeria and it sounds also Nigerian I believe.


You are correct @ zaback21.
Please help me check if this read aloud is better than the previous one. Thanks for your time and the PTE material you provided.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4TfvN0irWeFUlpTUEYtVU4ta0U


----------



## Mohamadsalah

*Target 79*

Dears,

I started my PTE journey in Last march and I got the following score in the first attempt in May: L 55 S 73 R 71 W 53
Second attempt in July: L71 R76 S77 W74

taking into consideration my previous IELTS score: S6.5 L7 R7 W6.5

can i achieve the 79 in PTE within 4 months study ????

Please advise???


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

Anyone applied NSW with 55 +5 points.
------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
Applied NSW: 5 may 2017
PTE-A: L 56, R 66, S 66, W 57: 20 April 2017
EOI Lodged: XXXXXX
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:

Thanks,
Venkat.S


----------



## Kunwar ankush

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anyone applied NSW with 55 +5 points.
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Applied NSW: 5 may 2017
> PTE-A: L 56, R 66, S 66, W 57: 20 April 2017
> EOI Lodged: XXXXXX
> Invitation Received:
> VISA Lodged:
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat.S


Chances are very bleak with 55+5 , NSW only look for 70 75


----------



## venkat

Thanks, Kunwar Ankush. I am going to write PTE-A once again.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

venkat said:


> Thanks, Kunwar Ankush. I am going to write PTE-A once again.


Yeah, that will be a better approach


----------



## BillyJoe101

Hi Guys,

Only me again!! Thanks for your comments on my DI and Read Aloud.

Would anyone be kind enough to have a look at my re tell lecture?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8bVlIVmc2QW1GdDQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8Ylp1N29UQWtuXzQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8dFl6T0RyeGlrT1U/view?usp=sharing

Thanks guys again!!!


----------



## Userprimel

Hi Expats/All,

I am struggling with my speaking section of the PTE exam. I have attempted it 3x times and got similar score in speaking (39,51,41) every time. I require help 

One of my friend who recently passed PTE told me to speaking faster in all speaking modules. I have uploaded two audio files. Any suggestions??

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVSW1EWXd3N213VjQ[/url]

Thanks,
Primel


----------



## sumitgupta22

Mohamadsalah said:


> Dears,
> 
> I started my PTE journey in Last march and I got the following score in the first attempt in May: L 55 S 73 R 71 W 53
> Second attempt in July: L71 R76 S77 W74
> 
> taking into consideration my previous IELTS score: S6.5 L7 R7 W6.5
> 
> can i achieve the 79 in PTE within 4 months study ????
> 
> Please advise???



You see, you are improving. 4 months are too much. You should be able to get the desired score in 1 month time.

All the best !


----------



## venkatesh581

*Hi*



aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> 
> Extremely happy to announce that i was able to achieve 79+ in all.
> I found the reading to be toughest as time management in it is a pain. Frankly speaking I guessed a few answers on gut feeling without being hundred percent confident on it but lucky for me they fell in place.
> This forum has been of great help and inspiration for me. Appreciate your help and tips which helped in cracking.
> 
> Thanks all again........


Hi,

I am now in Dubai. I would like to have a quick chat with you regarding your PTE experience. 
Could you please pass me your contact on <*SNIP*> I will give you a call.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Many thanks.


----------



## bulop

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Only me again!! Thanks for your comments on my DI and Read Aloud.
> 
> Would anyone be kind enough to have a look at my re tell lecture?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8bVlIVmc2QW1GdDQ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8Ylp1N29UQWtuXzQ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8dFl6T0RyeGlrT1U/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks guys again!!!


I think you speak good enough to get 79+.

my advice is you should try to speak more fluently (exactly like read aloud part). my worse part was re tell lecture, in one question I didnt really understand the speaker and I just repeated same key words with different type of sentences, there was a graph also related to the speech and to reach 40 sec I just made some sentences out of the graph. and used many stupid fillers just to avoid 3sec pause. however, I was speaking very fluently at describe image questions. the bottom line is you can still get high mark even if you fail at some questions.

Sometimes content of the speech might be something very unfamiliar to our background. Then important thing is speaking fluently and reaching somewhere around 35sec.


----------



## Cairnz

Bros kindly help...
My PTE results are disappointing...
Especially speaking. In Mock test A i got 73 while in actual PTE its 60.
Results are attached.
Actually i worked hard and given a good try better than Mock test, dont know why my writing scores are still at 58.
Need your feedbacks to improve.
When i can have the next try to achieve 79+....
Thanks...


----------



## zaback21

donjack said:


> You are correct @ zaback21.
> Please help me check if this read aloud is better than the previous one. Thanks for your time and the PTE material you provided.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4TfvN0irWeFUlpTUEYtVU4ta0U


You flow and rhythm is good and so is the stress, intonations and pauses. Pronunciation can be improved but not bad. You still need to try speak with an open mouth more, it's hard as you are used to speaking in Nigerian language and this shows. Try record and compare with the official answers. In any case, I will advice speaking loudly in the room, or shout lightly even if you had to clear your mouth. Try look at the pronunciation videos. 

Your everything is fine but open mouth is an issue and it could cost you specially when you will be under stress in the exam in harder section like Describe Image or Retell Lecture.

I used to make weird things with my mouth in the test to keep my mouth more open in the test and always reminding myself to speak like that way and not to forget.


----------



## zaback21

Mohamadsalah said:


> Dears,
> 
> I started my PTE journey in Last march and I got the following score in the first attempt in May: L 55 S 73 R 71 W 53
> Second attempt in July: L71 R76 S77 W74
> 
> taking into consideration my previous IELTS score: S6.5 L7 R7 W6.5
> 
> can i achieve the 79 in PTE within 4 months study ????
> 
> Please advise???


Very much possible. Mine were similar to yours except higher marks in Reading And Listening.


----------



## zaback21

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Only me again!! Thanks for your comments on my DI and Read Aloud.
> 
> Would anyone be kind enough to have a look at my re tell lecture?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8bVlIVmc2QW1GdDQ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8Ylp1N29UQWtuXzQ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Ho91rz-UT8dFl6T0RyeGlrT1U/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks guys again!!!


You can remove *Here *and start with *The Speaker/Lecturer talks about*. Starting with *here *is not quite formal I think.

Else everything is fine.

You should get 90.


----------



## zaback21

Userprimel said:


> Hi Expats/All,
> 
> I am struggling with my speaking section of the PTE exam. I have attempted it 3x times and got similar score in speaking (39,51,41) every time. I require help
> 
> One of my friend who recently passed PTE told me to speaking faster in all speaking modules. I have uploaded two audio files. Any suggestions??
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVSW1EWXd3N213VjQ[/url]
> 
> Thanks,
> Primel


1st one is fine. 2nd one is definitely not. You can if you want try increase the speed by 5-10% to get a more nice rhythm. 

Your problem is not Read Aloud but may be other sections, which is the issue. Your pronunciation is fine. Your problem could be technical like not placing the mic in front of your nose to avoid breathing noise.

Are those real PTE-A scores or practice tests ?


----------



## zaback21

Cairnz said:


> Bros kindly help...
> My PTE results are disappointing...
> Especially speaking. In Mock test A i got 73 while in actual PTE its 60.
> Results are attached.
> Actually i worked hard and given a good try better than Mock test, dont know why my writing scores are still at 58.
> Need your feedbacks to improve.
> When i can have the next try to achieve 79+....
> Thanks...


Not putting full stop could lead to zero I think. And going over 75 words limit I think. So, these sort of technical issue could be a problem. 

Also it could just be a bad day. Try again hopefully you will be fine for 65+.

For 79+, you need lots of improvements.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Cairnz

zaback21 said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bros kindly help...
> My PTE results are disappointing...
> Especially speaking. In Mock test A i got 73 while in actual PTE its 60.
> Results are attached.
> Actually i worked hard and given a good try better than Mock test, dont know why my writing scores are still at 58.
> Need your feedbacks to improve.
> When i can have the next try to achieve 79+....
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Not putting full stop could lead to zero I think. And going over 75 words limit I think. So, these sort of technical issue could be a problem.
> 
> Also it could just be a bad day. Try again hopefully you will be fine for 65+.
> 
> For 79+, you need lots of improvements.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
Click to expand...


Thanks...
but I am sure I didn't do all these mistakes...
anyway will work more...


----------



## daffodil80

I took my PTE last week and got my score on Saturday. I scored 80 Overall and 80+ in all sections but 78 in writing. 

I missed Writing just with one point 

Considering if I should retake...


----------



## sumitgupta22

daffodil80 said:


> I took my PTE last week and got my score on Saturday. I scored 80 Overall and 80+ in all sections but 78 in writing.
> 
> I missed Writing just with one point
> 
> Considering if I should retake...



Bro, I can feel your pain (see my signature)... 

Do it again.. See what you could have done wrong, and try to improve those areas.. Aim for 90..


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

what is your occupation code and current points ?



daffodil80 said:


> I took my PTE last week and got my score on Saturday. I scored 80 Overall and 80+ in all sections but 78 in writing.
> 
> I missed Writing just with one point
> 
> Considering if I should retake...


----------



## Subhash Bohra

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro, I can feel your pain (see my signature)...
> 
> Do it again.. See what you could have done wrong, and try to improve those areas.. Aim for 90..



Hey Guys !! I just saw your posts and your Signatures !!

My overall points PR score is 65 and if I take PTEA again and score 79+ in all sections then i get additional 5 points making my overall score to 70.. which will make chances of getting invite earlier that 65 Pointers

Now, last time when i took exam I did practice and purchased those two scored tests yet i did not score 79+

I want to know what preparation you guys put in to get 79+ in all sections. 

Please advise because for me putting another INR 11k will be big thing and if i do not get 79+ then it will be :smash:

what all you did to score 79+ and your plan and study material, please help me out.


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey Guys !! I just saw your posts and your Signatures !!
> 
> My overall points PR score is 65 and if I take PTEA again and score 79+ in all sections then i get additional 5 points making my overall score to 70.. which will make chances of getting invite earlier that 65 Pointers
> 
> Now, last time when i took exam I did practice and purchased those two scored tests yet i did not score 79+
> 
> I want to know what preparation you guys put in to get 79+ in all sections.
> 
> Please advise because for me putting another INR 11k will be big thing and if i do not get 79+ then it will be :smash:
> 
> what all you did to score 79+ and your plan and study material, please help me out.


You will get 10 additional points not 5.


----------



## zaback21

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey Guys !! I just saw your posts and your Signatures !!
> 
> My overall points PR score is 65 and if I take PTEA again and score 79+ in all sections then i get additional 5 points making my overall score to 70.. which will make chances of getting invite earlier that 65 Pointers
> 
> Now, last time when i took exam I did practice and purchased those two scored tests yet i did not score 79+
> 
> I want to know what preparation you guys put in to get 79+ in all sections.
> 
> Please advise because for me putting another INR 11k will be big thing and if i do not get 79+ then it will be :smash:
> 
> what all you did to score 79+ and your plan and study material, please help me out.


Any reason why you haven't submitted EOI yet since May 11 with 65 points ? You do currently have 65 I assume as you said ?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

@Zaback21 : Because of partial ACS +ve result.. i have applied for review on 30th June and awaiting review result, once i get then i will submit.

@kunwar ankush : proficient English 10 points competent English 20 points  yes 10 additional which means 75 overall !!!!!!!!!:wof::wof:

Now please advise how to score 79+ in all sections !!!!


----------



## donjack

zaback21 said:


> You flow and rhythm is good and so is the stress, intonations and pauses. Pronunciation can be improved but not bad. You still need to try speak with an open mouth more, it's hard as you are used to speaking in Nigerian language and this shows. Try record and compare with the official answers. In any case, I will advice speaking loudly in the room, or shout lightly even if you had to clear your mouth. Try look at the pronunciation videos.
> 
> Your everything is fine but open mouth is an issue and it could cost you specially when you will be under stress in the exam in harder section like Describe Image or Retell Lecture.
> 
> I used to make weird things with my mouth in the test to keep my mouth more open in the test and always reminding myself to speak like that way and not to forget.


God bless you Bro. I appreciate immensely the effort you are putting to make us succeed.


----------



## puzokumar1

sunnyrao said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have taken PTE Exam twice,but I am not getting the required score in reading section.In First attempt i got 59 and in second attempt 55.Please do advise on strategies to be followed for getting the required score.


Hi 

This would be my first post suggesting help on this forum. I came across a YouTube channel "Learn English With Rebecca". So far I have watched two videos and she is very clear in explaining and helping people understand common mistakes they make while reading , writing , speaking. You can check out the channel and hope it will help. 

I am preparing for ielts myself and will watch them and learn. 

Have a good day. 
Puzo


----------



## Kunwar ankush

puzokumar1 said:


> Hi
> 
> This would be my first post suggesting help on this forum. I came across a YouTube channel "Learn English With Rebecca". So far I have watched two videos and she is very clear in explaining and helping people understand common mistakes they make while reading , writing , speaking. You can check out the channel and hope it will help.
> 
> I am preparing for ielts myself and will watch them and learn.
> 
> Have a good day.
> Puzo


Some more: e2language PTE-A and Navjot brar


----------



## Romeoprexx

guys whats the best position for the microphone


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Kunwar ankush said:


> Some more: e2language PTE-A and Navjot brar


I Shall Now start Preparing for My PTE-A exam, I hope I prepare well to score 79+ in all sections !!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kunwar ankush

Check this video on youtube :- PTE speaking tips - get 90 from Navjot Brar


----------



## puzokumar1

Good luck with preperations ! You can also read nytimes , financial times or the Washington post to Improve your vocabulary . I personally hate paying for learning. Stick so one good reliable source for your info and do not deviate. This would help you from not getting confused by several different ideas and methods. 


Hope this helps


----------



## Kunwar ankush

TedTalks is another method to improve listening, there you can find speaker's speech in text too.


----------



## chvarma80

Romeoprexx said:


> guys whats the best position for the microphone


You will have a chance to test your own audio before exam starts. So you will have to decide. Don't worry too much.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## daffodil80

Romeoprexx said:


> guys whats the best position for the microphone


I recently took the exam and scored 80+ in all but 78 in writing. 

I placed my microphone slightly below my mouth level....kind of in front of my chin. 

Thanks.


----------



## daffodil80

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro, I can feel your pain (see my signature)...
> 
> Do it again.. See what you could have done wrong, and try to improve those areas.. Aim for 90..


Just checked your signature....I cannot believe it. For me also the score was less only in Writing. Till now, I thought improving one point will be a cake walk. But after seeing your ordeal, I realize it may not be that simple. 
I am not sure if I will retake after seeing your experience. So much money and time waste


----------



## daffodil80

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> what is your occupation code and current points ?


My occupation code is 223112 and current points is 70. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kapss

daffodil80 said:


> I recently took the exam and scored 80+ in all but 78 in writing.
> 
> I placed my microphone slightly below my mouth level....kind of in front of my chin.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats, can you share your experience/planning Bro.


----------



## daffodil80

Kapss said:


> Congrats, can you share your experience/planning Bro.


Hi Kapss, 

Thank you! Btw, I am not bro 

I started preparing somewhere January and joined a coaching class in March when I found that I was not consistent in my preparations. 

Somehow I have a fear of standardized exams and hence I could never gather courage to write the test even after joining the coaching. The coaching class fee was valid till 15 days and even after the classes was done, for 3 months I could not gather courage to write exam. 

I would not say that coaching classes did not help however the only learning I got from there was - to be confident and not to worry about content too much. Infact I messed up my speaking section in one question where I just could not describe and image properly however I tried to be confident and just say whatever I could manage. I fumbled 2-3 times in the speaking section but still managed 83 points. So I think that confidence is the key. Content is secondary. 

Another thing was Navjot Brar's videos. She gives some really nice tips and tricks that I found very helpful. 

I did not take any full length mock before my exam. I had booked my exam date twice before and rescheduled both times. I just wanted to get rid of the nasty thing pending for long time so I just went ahead even though I was not much confident. Also I felt too exhausted when I was halfway in the exam and thank God the optional break was there. A mock would have helped me build stamina may be so it is good to practice atleast one mock before taking the real thing. 

I had bought official PTE - A guide from amazon however did not even touch it. It is still lying with the CD intact. 

In my case my good grammar base kind of helped. I had won an essay writing competition too in college once and I was so sure that I will get highest marks in writing section of PTE test however I got lowest in that. Such in irony. 

Please let me know if you have any specific questions. Thanks.


----------



## Kapss

daffodil80 said:


> Hi Kapss,
> 
> Thank you! Btw, I am not bro
> 
> I started preparing somewhere January and joined a coaching class in March when I found that I was not consistent in my preparations.
> 
> Somehow I have a fear of standardized exams and hence I could never gather courage to write the test even after joining the coaching. The coaching class fee was valid till 15 days and even after the classes was done, for 3 months I could not gather courage to write exam.
> 
> I would not say that coaching classes did not help however the only learning I got from there was - to be confident and not to worry about content too much. Infact I messed up my speaking section in one question where I just could not describe and image properly however I tried to be confident and just say whatever I could manage. I fumbled 2-3 times in the speaking section but still managed 83 points. So I think that confidence is the key. Content is secondary.
> 
> Another thing was Navjot Brar's videos. She gives some really nice tips and tricks that I found very helpful.
> 
> I did not take any full length mock before my exam. I had booked my exam date twice before and rescheduled both times. I just wanted to get rid of the nasty thing pending for long time so I just went ahead even though I was not much confident. Also I felt too exhausted when I was halfway in the exam and thank God the optional break was there. A mock would have helped me build stamina may be so it is good to practice atleast one mock before taking the real thing.
> 
> I had bought official PTE - A guide from amazon however did not even touch it. It is still lying with the CD intact.
> 
> In my case my good grammar base kind of helped. I had won an essay writing competition too in college once and I was so sure that I will get highest marks in writing section of PTE test however I got lowest in that. Such in irony.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any specific questions. Thanks.


Thanks pretty lady for sharing such valuable information


----------



## prashant.spce

*PTE third attempt and observations*

Hi,

I gave my third PTE attempt (first one aiming 79+) on 9th July. Though i knew that, reading and listening were
the sections where i struggled a lot, mainly due to anxiety of not running out of time in Reading and was not feeling 
confident in answering listening section.

Below is my score.

L 73
R 72
S 66
W 74

enabling skills

Grammer 73
Oral Fluency 65
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 70
Written Discourse 90

What was surprising for me was the scores in Speaking and Writing sections.

Speaking: I practised speaking section diligently daily for last couple of months with below schedule
1. Start with English toungue twisters, which helps speaking with open mouth
2. Record Read Aloud, Describe image samples along with speechnotes.in/dictation.io
where i could see that, almost 80% of my speech was getting recognized. 

However, there has been no change in the speaking marks, especially pronunciation marks, which has increased just from 48 to 52

Writing: I had scored 89 in writing in my first attempt in January 17, where i did not follow any specific tips and tricks.
I just sticked to the word limits. i.e. 300 words for essays and 75 words for summarize written text.
From there on, i could see the scores were decreased to 75 in second attempt and 74 in this attempt after following tips
by E2language. However i must agree that, i recieved 90 for written discourse with E2language's tips.

PTE marking criteria is difficult to understand. Never mind, its time to move on and practice again.

Note: From my personal experience regarding speechnotes.in and dictation.io, please dont fully rely on these to guage your
pronunciation improvement. Atleast for me, it has not worked.


----------



## daffodil80

Userprimel said:


> Hi Expats/All,
> 
> I am struggling with my speaking section of the PTE exam. I have attempted it 3x times and got similar score in speaking (39,51,41) every time. I require help
> 
> One of my friend who recently passed PTE told me to speaking faster in all speaking modules. I have uploaded two audio files. Any suggestions??
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVSW1EWXd3N213VjQ[/url]
> 
> Thanks,
> Primel


Userprimel,

This is way too fast. You need to take pause at full stop and a short pause where a comma could be used. Please speak every word very clearly and speak a bit slow.


----------



## MnBT

Userprimel said:


> Hi Expats/All,
> 
> I am struggling with my speaking section of the PTE exam. I have attempted it 3x times and got similar score in speaking (39,51,41) every time. I require help
> 
> One of my friend who recently passed PTE told me to speaking faster in all speaking modules. I have uploaded two audio files. Any suggestions??
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVSW1EWXd3N213VjQ[/url]
> 
> Thanks,
> Primel


That is way too fast.....I am amazed to see your reading speed BTW...😃😃

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweta Jain

Dear All,

Below are my PTE Mock test results and i have my actual exam this friday, I am aiming to get *79+*. May i request you to suggest few tips/suggestions to hit my target. Appreciate your efforts.

*Communicative Skills:*

Listening: 77
Reading:74
Speaking:77
Writing :78

*Enabling Skills:*

Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 70
Pronunciation: 70
Spelling: 84
Vocabulary: 87
Written Disclosure: 45


----------



## candidash

Guys, need some advice whether I should stick to IELTS or go for PTE. IELTS was first attempt without much preparing and got L8.5, R9, S8, W7. 
Problem is with Writing where I was aiming for 8. But again didn't prepared for it except reading some samples a day before exam. 

Should I stick to IELTS as I've seen the format etc or go for PTE? Thanks! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## r4rajnaveen

MnBT said:


> That is way too fast.....I am amazed to see your reading speed BTW...😃😃
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


One additional observation would be to NOT read instructions in exam and start speaking session early, so u can do the initial high scoring repeat sentences with no disturbance from others. When others talk, it was difficult for me to repeat sentence or concentrate


----------



## taimour

abeerjabbar said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just attempted scored MOCK test of ptepractice.com and got following results:
> 
> Listening:71
> Reading: 63
> Speaking: 60
> Writing: 71
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral fluency 66
> pronunciation 46
> spelling 69
> vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> For Immigration purpose, I need 65 in each area.
> 
> Please advise how can I improve my scores especially pronunciation and oral fluency.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable comments and support!


Hi, 
Mock tests are always hard as far as i know. You will perform good in real test IA. Are you also planning to visit Dubai for test?


----------



## Diggy

Is E2 lectures on writing summaries good enough for 79+?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Your courage worth appreciation...... I too making a mind to go for 79+
:clap2:



prashant.spce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my third PTE attempt (first one aiming 79+) on 9th July. Though i knew that, reading and listening were
> the sections where i struggled a lot, mainly due to anxiety of not running out of time in Reading and was not feeling
> confident in answering listening section.
> 
> Below is my score.
> 
> L 73
> R 72
> S 66
> W 74
> 
> enabling skills
> 
> Grammer 73
> Oral Fluency 65
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 70
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> What was surprising for me was the scores in Speaking and Writing sections.
> 
> Speaking: I practised speaking section diligently daily for last couple of months with below schedule
> 1. Start with English toungue twisters, which helps speaking with open mouth
> 2. Record Read Aloud, Describe image samples along with speechnotes.in/dictation.io
> where i could see that, almost 80% of my speech was getting recognized.
> 
> However, there has been no change in the speaking marks, especially pronunciation marks, which has increased just from 48 to 52
> 
> Writing: I had scored 89 in writing in my first attempt in January 17, where i did not follow any specific tips and tricks.
> I just sticked to the word limits. i.e. 300 words for essays and 75 words for summarize written text.
> From there on, i could see the scores were decreased to 75 in second attempt and 74 in this attempt after following tips
> by E2language. However i must agree that, i recieved 90 for written discourse with E2language's tips.
> 
> PTE marking criteria is difficult to understand. Never mind, its time to move on and practice again.
> 
> Note: From my personal experience regarding speechnotes.in and dictation.io, please dont fully rely on these to guage your
> pronunciation improvement. Atleast for me, it has not worked.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Sweta Jain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Below are my PTE Mock test results and i have my actual exam this friday, I am aiming to get *79+*. May i request you to suggest few tips/suggestions to hit my target. Appreciate your efforts.
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> 
> Listening: 77
> Reading:74
> Speaking:77
> Writing :78
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 70
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling: 84
> Vocabulary: 87
> Written Disclosure: 45


You should get 79+. 

Your WD score is way too low. Your essay is lacking structure. You might want to follow some template, Bro.


----------



## sumitgupta22

daffodil80 said:


> Just checked your signature....I cannot believe it. For me also the score was less only in Writing. Till now, I thought improving one point will be a cake walk. But after seeing your ordeal, I realize it may not be that simple.
> I am not sure if I will retake after seeing your experience. So much money and time waste


You could say that my time has not come yet. As some people say, everything happens for some reason. I have seen people making it to the other side in their second attempt.

So, go for it again. Just close your eyes for sometime and recall in which writing area you could have done better. Focus on it.


----------



## daffodil80

sumitgupta22 said:


> You could say that my time has not come yet. As some people say, everything happens for some reason. I have seen people making it to the other side in their second attempt.
> 
> So, go for it again. Just close your eyes for sometime and recall in which writing area you could have done better. Focus on it.


Hmm...yeah destiny has some role for sure. For now, my occupation (Recruitment Consultant) is not sponsored by any state so even a 79 score is of no use. I was planning to submit EOI as soon as I was done with PTE but then found out all states have withdrawn their sponsorship 

I may reconsider taking if any state opens up anytime soon. I am so surprised that I got lowest in writing whereas I was expecting that I goofed up speaking big time. and I felt I did my best in Writing. 

Thanks for your inputs. Your determination and perseverance is inspiring.


----------



## sharma1981

sumitgupta22 said:


> You could say that my time has not come yet. As some people say, everything happens for some reason. I have seen people making it to the other side in their second attempt.
> 
> So, go for it again. Just close your eyes for sometime and recall in which writing area you could have done better. Focus on it.


YOu are nearly there mate .... nearly there


----------



## Userprimel

MnBT said:


> That is way too fast.....I am amazed to see your reading speed BTW...😃😃
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


lol Yea thats what my friend suggested. My another friend just passed with overall 76 score (got 20 in spelling tho ). Ill re-do my speaking and post again. Have my exams next week :rip:


----------



## Userprimel

Hi All Expats, 

I have re-done my speaking 1x read aloud and 1x describe image.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVWFB5c1d3dVhRcHc[/url]

Please help if I am doing it right. 

Many Thanks!!


----------



## Userprimel

zaback21 said:


> 1st one is fine. 2nd one is definitely not. You can if you want try increase the speed by 5-10% to get a more nice rhythm.
> 
> Your problem is not Read Aloud but may be other sections, which is the issue. Your pronunciation is fine. Your problem could be technical like not placing the mic in front of your nose to avoid breathing noise.
> 
> Are those real PTE-A scores or practice tests ?



These are my real PTE-A scores . Everytime I get less in speaking. I am focusing on oral fluency now and doing my natural pace. Thanks for the suggestions. Have posted another audio record.


----------



## sharma1981

Userprimel said:


> These are my real PTE-A scores . Everytime I get less in speaking. I am focusing on oral fluency now and doing my natural pace. Thanks for the suggestions. Have posted another audio record.


Try adjusting microphone position too. Google for that.


----------



## daffodil80

Userprimel said:


> Hi All Expats,
> 
> I have re-done my speaking 1x read aloud and 1x describe image.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVWFB5c1d3dVhRcHc[/url]
> 
> Please help if I am doing it right.
> 
> Many Thanks!!


This is just perfect. Do not increase the speed anymore. Just focus on pronouncing the words as clearly as possible. See if you can include a rise and fall in the pitch/intonation based on the meaning. But if that would take a lot of effort and your fluency will get affected then just leave it as is. Pause when a full stop is there and take a small pause when a comma is there. 

You are doing pretty well!


----------



## zaback21

Userprimel said:


> Hi All Expats,
> 
> I have re-done my speaking 1x read aloud and 1x describe image.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4yUAegMMHTVWFB5c1d3dVhRcHc[/url]
> 
> Please help if I am doing it right.
> 
> Many Thanks!!


*Read Aloud* is perfect. Only thing I will say may be slow down by 5% so two words don't overlap and there is a clear distinction that you are speaking two words.

*Describe Image:* Too much information you are trying to cramp inside 40 s and going over. Skip one or two points and speak nice and easy and give a good conclusion. People got 90 with only 2-3 points and you are going for 4-5 points.

Else, everything is fine.


----------



## riyapatel

hii experts, 


i got my result, my pronunciation score was only 17, what the problem happen with me i don't know, when i practiced with pronunciation software i was getting 80 percent of my pronunciation correct. i want to take test again withing 10 days pls help me.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevefranc

Sweta Jain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Below are my PTE Mock test results and i have my actual exam this friday, I am aiming to get *79+*. May i request you to suggest few tips/suggestions to hit my target. Appreciate your efforts.
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> 
> Listening: 77
> Reading:74
> Speaking:77
> Writing :78
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> 
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 70
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling: 84
> Vocabulary: 87
> Written Disclosure: 45


Hi Sweta,

The scores you have mentioned sounds pretty good for a mock test. You should easily crack the 79+ target. I had the same scores as yours except for written disclosure for my mock and i was able to score 90 in all sections where my target was also 79+ for each.

Looks like the essays you write are not upto the expected format of an essay. 
Just try to bring in a format for your essays like introduction paragraph at the start followed by 'explanation para of the subject and a conclusion para at the end.

Try to answer to the task you are asked for. For ex, if its a 'Do you agree or disagree' kind of task, try to start with Yes i agree or No i disagree to the point. Also, make sure to mark the commas and full stops promptly.You just need to brush up this bit and the rest looks all cool for a sure shot of 79+. Chill and all the best for your test!


----------



## Stevefranc

candidash said:


> Guys, need some advice whether I should stick to IELTS or go for PTE. IELTS was first attempt without much preparing and got L8.5, R9, S8, W7.
> Problem is with Writing where I was aiming for 8. But again didn't prepared for it except reading some samples a day before exam.
> 
> Should I stick to IELTS as I've seen the format etc or go for PTE? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I would always recommend PTE over IELTS buddy. Writing section turns out to be some sort of a curse in IELTS! I tried IELTS and didn't get the required score for writing and later on attempted PTE and bang on i got 90 in each of the sections in the very first attempt. Give it a thought bud.


----------



## Stevefranc

Hi,

Pronunciation depends totally on your speaking rounds. If you were kind of fine with the pronunciation software as you have said, then PTE should also be fine for you i believe. Try placing the mic properly between your nose and mouth. Try speaking slow and clear without panicking. I would suggest you to attempt the PTE mock test before going for the actual test as mock gives you the actual experience for the test. All the best!


----------



## Stevefranc

riyapatel said:


> hii experts,
> 
> 
> i got my result, my pronunciation score was only 17, what the problem happen with me i don't know, when i practiced with pronunciation software i was getting 80 percent of my pronunciation correct. i want to take test again withing 10 days pls help me.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Pronunciation depends totally on your speaking rounds. If you were kind of fine with the pronunciation software as you have said, then PTE should also be fine for you i believe. Try placing the mic properly between your nose and mouth. Try speaking slow and clear without panicking. I would suggest you to attempt the PTE mock test before going for the actual test as mock gives you the actual experience for the test. All the best!


----------



## candidash

Stevefranc said:


> I would always recommend PTE over IELTS buddy. Writing section turns out to be some sort of a curse in IELTS! I tried IELTS and didn't get the required score for writing and later on attempted PTE and bang on i got 90 in each of the sections in the very first attempt. Give it a thought bud.


Thanks mate!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

hello zaback21 and other seniors,

i had received my Mock B test results and i am very disappointed as the pronunciation score is 0, however all the speech to text softwares recognize 80% of my words. please guide and analyze the attached recording and give your comments.

TIA

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2eUDENqTTTKNFU0Rk5KTnphTVU


----------



## zaback21

buntygwt said:


> hello zaback21 and other seniors,
> 
> i had received my Mock B test results and i am very disappointed as the pronunciation score is 0, however all the speech to text softwares recognize 80% of my words. please guide and analyze the attached recording and give your comments.
> 
> TIA
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2eUDENqTTTKNFU0Rk5KTnphTVU
> View attachment 79794


Its a microphone issue. But your reading needs to improve.


----------



## sumitgupta22

> Originally Posted by buntygwt
> hello zaback21 and other seniors,
> 
> i had received my Mock B test results and i am very disappointed as the pronunciation score is 0, however all the speech to text softwares recognize 80% of my words. please guide and analyze the attached recording and give your comments.
> 
> TIA
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...FU0Rk5KTnphTVUAttachment 79794





zaback21 said:


> Its a microphone issue. But your reading needs to improve.


As zaback said, its is microphone issue. I will add to this, when this issue is sorted, you reading and listening score will also improve.


----------



## Ilay

bulop said:


> I think you speak good enough to get 79+.
> 
> 
> 
> my advice is you should try to speak more fluently (exactly like read aloud part). my worse part was re tell lecture, in one question I didnt really understand the speaker and I just repeated same key words with different type of sentences, there was a graph also related to the speech and to reach 40 sec I just made some sentences out of the graph. and used many stupid fillers just to avoid 3sec pause. however, I was speaking very fluently at describe image questions. the bottom line is you can still get high mark even if you fail at some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes content of the speech might be something very unfamiliar to our background. Then important thing is speaking fluently and reaching somewhere around 35sec.




Hi, would you mind sharing what kind of fillers we can use?

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Retaking PTE...any good material on writing summaries?


----------



## suriya8187

Hello All,

One thing I observed in my last PTE test, while recording my voice I noticed other test takers voices creeps in my recording. I'm not sure if others observed this. Please advise.

I tried both keeping mike close to mouth and above the nose. I felt sound is better while it is close to the mouth, but I went with the suggestion in this forum and kept it above the nose and completed the test.

Points 55 without PTE.
PTE 1st Attempt - L-69 R-63 S-61 W-65


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Retaking PTE...any good material on writing summaries?


Make sure you use some words from the passage so computer knows you are summarising the passage and not writing something totally different. I always used words from passage and it gave me 90 without much trying.


----------



## bulop

Ilay said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing what kind of fillers we can use?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


if you really struggle, you can just paraphrase what you told in previous sentence in order to reach 35+sec.
I also used below generic sentence in real test.

The speaker gives various reasons and examples to support his/her ideas about the topic.

you can get low marks from content but if you speak fluently, it will still cover you.
try to do your best in reading loudly, describe image and short answer questions.
your overall score will be 79+


----------



## sunalkohli

Hi,

Gave my PTE-A. Got overall score of 90 with individual scores of 90 in each section. My suggestion would be to read the official material from PTE and do all the PTE practice tests!
Best of luck!!!


----------



## swapnilcnaik

suriya8187 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One thing I observed in my last PTE test, while recording my voice I noticed other test takers voices creeps in my recording. I'm not sure if others observed this. Please advise.
> 
> I tried both keeping mike close to mouth and above the nose. I felt sound is better while it is close to the mouth, but I went with the suggestion in this forum and kept it above the nose and completed the test.
> 
> Points 55 without PTE.
> PTE 1st Attempt - L-69 R-63 S-61 W-65


1) The other test takers' voices is a hindrance but not detrimental. I don't see that as a big problem and it won't get recorded in your voice recording. Personally I felt the other test takers were loud. I am pretty sure they felt the same about me . Go with a mindset that there will be noise around. But you will be much better prepared that way. Hoping there won't be any noise around is a rarity and almost impossible.

2) The position of the Mic: I kept it below my lower lip. I had read that on some forums and seen it in some videos as well. It will ensure your breathing is not recorded. That worked for me I suppose. But others may have a different opinion.

ATB


----------



## Kapss

sunalkohli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Gave my PTE-A. Got overall score of 90 with individual scores of 90 in each section. My suggestion would be to read the official material from PTE and do all the PTE practice tests!
> Best of luck!!!


Congrats, can you recall the things you got in the exam?


----------



## vutla9992

Kapss said:


> Congrats, can you recall the things you got in the exam?


Congrats, could help me in writing is there any format for it, I am struggling in writing reaching upto 70, how to improve written discourse and any tips overall


----------



## vutla9992

sunalkohli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Gave my PTE-A. Got overall score of 90 with individual scores of 90 in each section. My suggestion would be to read the official material from PTE and do all the PTE practice tests!
> Best of luck!!!


Congratulations, is this is your first test? Please suggest any tips in writing and written discourse.


----------



## BillyJoe101

i have a quick question for DI.

If you get two graphs, do we have to talk about both??

Sorry just having last minute panic


----------



## zaback21

BillyJoe101 said:


> i have a quick question for DI.
> 
> If you get two graphs, do we have to talk about both??
> 
> Sorry just having last minute panic


Yes of course. You will most likely compare the data of both the graphs. And finally make a conclusion.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## BillyJoe101

ok thank you mate.

just quickly, if we get one bar graph,which has 2 pieces of data, e.g North America and South America for energy consumption do we talk about both regions??


----------



## zaback21

BillyJoe101 said:


> ok thank you mate.
> 
> just quickly, if we get one bar graph,which has 2 pieces of data, e.g North America and South America for energy consumption do we talk about both regions??


Yes. Then compare and make a conclusion like which one is better or which consumes less energy and so on.


----------



## BillyJoe101

ok thank you mate!!


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys!

Maybe it´s now the right time to think about my next PTE attempt (need 79+ now) as the competition is getting tough..

I have some questions to the experts.

I got the following PTE result back in March: 

Overall 79 L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 86
Written Discourse	90

I missed only 3 points in writing and I don’t really know where exactly the improvement is needed.
My Grammar & Written Discourse are 90 points. I remember that I had two essays and two summaries in my previous exam. According to my results, do you know where I didn´t do well in writing?

Another question: Has someone from you achieved 79+ in writing using no more than 35 words for summarizing written text? I know that there are different opinions, however, I believe that by exceeding 35-40 words it is very likely to make some grammar mistakes.. 

Please provide your opinions/suggestions which are very much appreciated!


----------



## amit9

By official material,
You mean PTE official guide by Pearson?



sunalkohli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Gave my PTE-A. Got overall score of 90 with individual scores of 90 in each section. My suggestion would be to read the official material from PTE and do all the PTE practice tests!
> Best of luck!!!


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Maybe it´s now the right time to think about my next PTE attempt (need 79+ now) as the competition is getting tough..
> 
> I have some questions to the experts.
> 
> I got the following PTE result back in March:
> 
> Overall 79 L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> I missed only 3 points in writing and I don’t really know where exactly the improvement is needed.
> My Grammar & Written Discourse are 90 points. I remember that I had two essays and two summaries in my previous exam. According to my results, do you know where I didn´t do well in writing?
> 
> Another question: Has someone from you achieved 79+ in writing using no more than 35 words for summarizing written text? I know that there are different opinions, however, I believe that by exceeding 35-40 words it is very likely to make some grammar mistakes..
> 
> Please provide your opinions/suggestions which are very much appreciated!


I will tell you what I do and what works for me: 

*For Summarise Written Text *: I always write close to 75 words as I feel I can't put all the ideas in to 35 words. I struggle to even put everything inside 75, there are so much info from 3 paragraphs to condense in to 75 words. And it has always worked for me. I got 90 doing that. Also I felt writing Essay close to 300 words gave me more marks than writing around 220 words. People say not to write much due to spelling and grammatical errors, but seriously if you can't even make the corrections of just 75 words, you shouldn't attempt PTE for 79+.

You should also concentrate on Suumarise Spoken Text, Fill In The Blanks, Write from Dictation, etc where Writing marks comes from.

And practice and practice for Reading.

This is my Enabling Skills score :

Grammar 78/90
*Oral Fluency 88/80*
Pronunciation 72/79
Spelling 80/90
Vocabulary 81/86
Written Discourse	60/90

Except Oral Fluency, you got way more mark than me but you still failed to even come close to 79+ in two of the sections and other than 1 more mark than me in Speaking, you didn't manage to get better than mine in other 3 sections. 

So, you are writing with perfect grammar, spelling and vocabulary but may be not the right format and not enough.


----------



## Ilay

zaback21 said:


> I will tell you what I do and what works for me:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Summarise Written Text *: I always write close to 75 words as I feel I can't put all the ideas in to 35 words. I struggle to even put everything inside 75, there are so much info from 3 paragraphs to condense in to 75 words. And it has always worked for me. I got 90 doing that. Also I felt writing Essay close to 300 words gave me more marks than writing around 220 words. People say not to write much due to spelling and grammatical errors, but seriously if you can't even make the corrections of just 75 words, you shouldn't attempt PTE for 79+.
> 
> 
> 
> You should also concentrate on Suumarise Spoken Text, Fill In The Blanks, Write from Dictation, etc where Writing marks comes from.
> 
> 
> 
> And practice and practice for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Enabling Skills score :
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 78/90
> 
> *Oral Fluency88/80*
> 
> Pronunciation72/79
> 
> Spelling 80/90
> 
> Vocabulary81/86
> 
> Written Discourse60/90
> 
> 
> 
> Except Oral Fluency, you got way more mark than me but you still failed to even come close to 79+ in two of the sections and other than 1 more mark than me in Speaking, you didn't manage to get better than mine in other 3 sections.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are writing perfect grammar, spelling and vocabulary but may be not the right format and not enough.




Hey zaback21, I was wondering if you could recommend some good reading practice material other than the tree main recommended books?

Previously, you had recommended a couple of youtube resources for that purpose; do you think they would genuinely benefit us in terms of assessing our reading skill and practising in timely manner? 

I have finished pte test plus and macmillan, and not considering to purchase the official guide due to financial reasons, instead I thought I would go for the gold package and practice the questions there.. do you think I should still obtain the official guide? 

Meanwhile I am doing reading exercises in order to increase my vocab and comprehension. 

Much appreciated your guidance in advance!

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Ilay said:


> Hey zaback21, I was wondering if you could recommend some good reading practice material other than the tree main recommended books?
> 
> Previously, you had recommended a couple of youtube resources for that purpose; do you think they would genuinely benefit us in terms of assessing our reading skill and practising in timely manner?
> 
> I have finished pte test plus and macmillan, and not considering to purchase the official guide due to financial reasons, instead I thought I would go for the gold package and practice the questions there.. do you think I should still obtain the official guide?
> 
> Meanwhile I am doing reading exercises in order to increase my vocab and comprehension.
> 
> Much appreciated your guidance in advance!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Reading is a difficult thing to teach and I always say, Reading can't be taught, it comes from years and years of practice. The other 3 section can have tricks and shortcut to do well.

I can't recommend you any but I will say read some good books and watch some drama movies like Kings Speech, Birdman and similar and BBC and CNN.

The gold package is not worth the money as it is what you have in Practice Test Plus. There is no feedback for Speaking Section either. Only buy Test 1 when you are ready to give the actual test to assess your ability.


----------



## lowkeylegend

Ptera said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Maybe it´s now the right time to think about my next PTE attempt (need 79+ now) as the competition is getting tough..
> 
> I have some questions to the experts.
> 
> I got the following PTE result back in March:
> 
> Overall 79 L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> I missed only 3 points in writing and I don’t really know where exactly the improvement is needed.
> My Grammar & Written Discourse are 90 points. I remember that I had two essays and two summaries in my previous exam. According to my results, do you know where I didn´t do well in writing?
> 
> Another question: Has someone from you achieved 79+ in writing using no more than 35 words for summarizing written text? I know that there are different opinions, however, I believe that by exceeding 35-40 words it is very likely to make some grammar mistakes..
> 
> Please provide your opinions/suggestions which are very much appreciated!


Write from dictation(listening section) has an impact on overall writing score. If you missed on answering those questions or answered incorrectly, then that might be the reason why your writing score is low.


----------



## hdp9star

Hello, experts,
It's time to appear for pte another time, only for speaking.

Can you please check the sample of read aloud.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1OmXVQivLQNRVY5aVJUOUpJcEU?usp=sharing

I got 61 for Oral Fluency and 53 for pronunciation.

Thanks a lot in Advance!


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> Hello, experts,
> It's time to appear for pte another time, only for speaking.
> 
> Can you please check the sample of read aloud.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1OmXVQivLQNRVY5aVJUOUpJcEU?usp=sharing
> 
> I got 61 for Oral Fluency and 53 for pronunciation.
> 
> Thanks a lot in Advance!


Your pronunciation requires some work and lacks clarity. Try speak with an open mouth more and it will help.

Your flow and rhythm is fine but make sure there is no overlapping of two words when you try speak quickly.

Open mouth and pronunciation is where you should try work more.


----------



## MnBT

Would appreciate if anyone suggests on my speaking ...included Read Aloud here....

I scored 77 last time and need 79+...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MLJGvMA6HdMmEtZkdSZG5DeWs/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MLJGvMA6HdaGN6RU5ISTM1ZlU/view?usp=drivesdk



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

MnBT said:


> Would appreciate if anyone suggests on my speaking ...included Read Aloud here....
> 
> I scored 77 last time and need 79+...
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MLJGvMA6HdMmEtZkdSZG5DeWs/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MLJGvMA6HdaGN6RU5ISTM1ZlU/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk




I am myself still working on my skills, though I kindly recommend you to learn or work on to understand small thought groups in a sentence. Your reading is quite vigorous and your pronunciation sounds good, but it is hard to follow the meaning of the sentence in whole as you dont seem to pay attention to this thought groups in a sentence.

Cheers,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT

Ilay said:


> I am myself still working on my skills, though I kindly recommend you to learn or work on to understand small thought groups in a sentence. Your reading is quite vigorous and your pronunciation sounds good, but it is hard to follow the meaning of the sentence in whole as you dont seem to pay attention to this thought groups in a sentence.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers mate....will work more on suggested point.....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT

I have given PTE 3 times and I can see my speaking i.proved form 60 to 77 ....my problem is with writing...I can see that even after following structures/templates my score in last attempt were down from 75 to 69 and written discourse from 90 to 68.....

Reading / listening were also down form 79+ to 68/69 respectively...

I would appreciate if anyone suggests a good writing method and what can I do this time around to score 79+ in reading and listening.. .

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

There use to be a guy in this thread, maxngo or maxgo something, i followed his way and first i got 77, then i got 83, tho my written discourse was low. However, there are some other people scored good at writing following his way. He scored 90 overall.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT

Ilay said:


> There use to be a guy in this thread, maxngo or maxgo something, i followed his way and first i got 77, then i got 83, tho my written discourse was low. However, there are some other people scored good at writing following his way. He scored 90 overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool ....will search for his method ....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

MnBT said:


> I have given PTE 3 times and I can see my speaking i.proved form 60 to 77 ....my problem is with writing...I can see that even after following structures/templates my score in last attempt were down from 75 to 69 and written discourse from 90 to 68.....
> 
> Reading / listening were also down form 79+ to 68/69 respectively...
> 
> I would appreciate if anyone suggests a good writing method and what can I do this time around to score 79+ in reading and listening.. .
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Your Written Discourse is still better than me, I got 60 in Written Discourse and 90 in Writing. You spending too much energy on essay and not on other sections like suumarise written and spoken text, fill in the blanks in reading and listening, write from dictation, etc. PTE is not IELTS and essay marks count very less in Writing unlike IELTS where it is the majority mark.


----------



## zaback21

MnBT said:


> Would appreciate if anyone suggests on my speaking ...included Read Aloud here....
> 
> I scored 77 last time and need 79+...
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MLJGvMA6HdMmEtZkdSZG5DeWs/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3MLJGvMA6HdaGN6RU5ISTM1ZlU/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Your Read Aloud is fine except may be mellow down a little and try a little gentler approach in speaking.


----------



## MnBT

zaback21 said:


> Your Read Aloud is fine except may be mellow down a little and try a little gentler approach in speaking.


Thx .....will work on that and on other post by you I think I may be focusing on wrong task then because I thought essay carried more weightage in writing....

Also for SST if you use templates like

The lecturer was talking about ....
Furthermore, the lecturer added ...
Finally, the lecturer stressed on ...

Is that going to work?

I think if I use above then out of 75 words, 20 30 words will be used by these without even writing main idea...how does this work....



Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

zaback21 said:


> Your pronunciation requires some work and lacks clarity. Try speak with an open mouth more and it will help.
> 
> Your flow and rhythm is fine but make sure there is no overlapping of two words when you try speak quickly.
> 
> Open mouth and pronunciation is where you should try work more.


Hey Zaback21, thanks for the input.

By the way as you suggest, I tried to talk with open mouth and little tongue exercise  , 

Please have a look, I have uploaded same three files and new file as well for comparison. I found it much clearer as compare to before. 
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1OmXVQivLQNRVY5aVJUOUpJcEU

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

Ilay said:


> There use to be a guy in this thread, maxngo or maxgo something, i followed his way and first i got 77, then i got 83, tho my written discourse was low. However, there are some other people scored good at writing following his way. He scored 90 overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, can you please share that method.


----------



## Ilay

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi, can you please share that method.




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-740.html#post9095338

There you go!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, Im just curious if you guys really skim the texts in fill in the gaps sections. It just looks like too much of a time wastage..  takes 2,1 minutes at least, which I think I could buy sometime by avoiding the skimming before I start answering, so that I can spare more time to reorder paragraphs i.e. I just feel like I could go for this type of questions without skimming.. how do you go about this? 

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aniththomas

*PTE Validity*

Hi Friends,

I wrote my PTE-A on 15th October 2015 and applied for EOI on 2nd June 2017 and still awaiting invite. I'm told by my consultant that the English scores are valid for 2 years. Is this true?

Regards,
AT.


----------



## Ilay

aniththomas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote my PTE-A on 15th October 2015 and applied for EOI on 2nd June 2017 and still awaiting invite. I'm told by my consultant that the English scores are valid for 2 years. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AT.




Yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

Guys is there an IELTS forum were they can view my essays. this PTE speaking is doing my head in got 7.5 in all section other than writing were i got 6.5 in IELTS but i cant even get up to 60 in PTE speaking.

Can i use PTE essay format on IELTS


----------



## hdp9star

Romeoprexx said:


> Guys is there an IELTS forum were they can view my essays. this PTE speaking is doing my head in got 7.5 in all section other than writing were i got 6.5 in IELTS but i cant even get up to 60 in PTE speaking.
> 
> Can i use PTE essay format on IELTS


Just search ieltsryan and follow him for writing. You will improve for sure.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

hdp9star said:


> Just search ieltsryan and follow him for writing. You will improve for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Thank u very much


----------



## Romeoprexx

Oops next IELTS test date is 03/08/17. :frown: cant be bothered too far


----------



## mandamn

This thread has some good PTE material, thank you everyone for contributing your experience and suggestions.


----------



## mandamn

aniththomas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote my PTE-A on 15th October 2015 and applied for EOI on 2nd June 2017 and still awaiting invite. I'm told by my consultant that the English scores are valid for 2 years. Is this true?
> 
> Regards,
> AT.


your pte scorecard will have validity on it


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> Hey Zaback21, thanks for the input.
> 
> By the way as you suggest, I tried to talk with open mouth and little tongue exercise  ,
> 
> Please have a look, I have uploaded same three files and new file as well for comparison. I found it much clearer as compare to before.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1OmXVQivLQNRVY5aVJUOUpJcEU
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lot better but still requires a lot of improvement for 79+. You also need to speak slightly slowly as you seems to speak too fast and miss the pauses. 

Like ""photograph of himself... siting by a window at home"". Here you speaking so fast, you lost your breath at .... but still didn't slow down. It should be the place where you should have a slight pause maybe. 

You need to listen to people speaking English more and understand where English speaking people make pauses to convey better meaning. It's not just reading a line but speaking. Watch more good drama movies like Bridman, Kings Speech, TV shows like Downton Abbey, etc. No need to rush but take your time.




MnBT said:


> Thx .....will work on that and on other post by you I think I may be focusing on wrong task then because I thought essay carried more weightage in writing....
> 
> Also for SST if you use templates like
> 
> The lecturer was talking about ....
> Furthermore, the lecturer added ...
> Finally, the lecturer stressed on ...
> 
> Is that going to work?
> 
> I think if I use above then out of 75 words, 20 30 words will be used by these without even writing main idea...how does this work....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


To be honest, I never followed any format cos all retell lectures/SST are different and it depends on the content.

But if you are going to use that format, you can start with " The lecturer/speaker said and then use "he/she said" rather than "the lecturer/professor said". Use of pronoun is the standard way of speaking/writing and saying the lecturer/professor said" every time doesn't flow well.


----------



## zaback21

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, Im just curious if you guys really skim the texts in fill in the gaps sections. It just looks like too much of a time wastage..  takes 2,1 minutes at least, which I think I could buy sometime by avoiding the skimming before I start answering, so that I can spare more time to reorder paragraphs i.e. I just feel like I could go for this type of questions without skimming.. how do you go about this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Use your intuition as that works better than skimming. Fill in the Blanks doesn't require you to read the passage or such, just basic grammar practice.


----------



## hdp9star

zaback21 said:


> Use your intuition as that works better than skimming. Fill in the Blanks doesn't require you to read the passage or such, just basic grammar practice.


So you mean just use the grammar knowledge what's fits to the blanks, such as noun, adjective etc?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

zaback21 said:


> Lot better but still requires a lot of improvement for 79+. You also need to speak slightly slowly as you seems to speak too fast and miss the pauses.
> 
> Like ""photograph of himself... siting by a window at home"". Here you speaking so fast, you lost your breath at .... but still didn't slow down. It should be the place where you should have a slight pause maybe.
> 
> You need to listen to people speaking English more and understand where English speaking people make pauses to convey better meaning. It's not just reading a line but speaking. Watch more good drama movies like Bridman, Kings Speech, TV shows like Downton Abbey, etc. No need to rush but take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I never followed any format cos all retell lectures/SST are different and it depends on the content.
> 
> But if you are going to use that format, you can start with " The lecturer/speaker said and then use "he/she said" rather than "the lecturer/professor said". Use of pronoun is the standard way of speaking/writing and saying the lecturer/professor said" every time doesn't flow well.


Do we need to mention lecture or speaker in every sentence. Such as

The lecture was about.....
The speaker mentioned that...
He/She also said....

This kind of starting phrase in every sentence?

I usually just use the lecture was about... at the starting of the retell. And for the rest of the retell I just mention the details without the above phrase at all.

Thank you,
HP

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

zaback21 said:


> I will tell you what I do and what works for me:
> 
> *For Summarise Written Text *: I always write close to 75 words as I feel I can't put all the ideas in to 35 words. I struggle to even put everything inside 75, there are so much info from 3 paragraphs to condense in to 75 words. And it has always worked for me. I got 90 doing that. Also I felt writing Essay close to 300 words gave me more marks than writing around 220 words. People say not to write much due to spelling and grammatical errors, but seriously if you can't even make the corrections of just 75 words, you shouldn't attempt PTE for 79+.
> 
> You should also concentrate on Suumarise Spoken Text, Fill In The Blanks, Write from Dictation, etc where Writing marks comes from.
> 
> And practice and practice for Reading.
> 
> This is my Enabling Skills score :
> 
> Grammar 78/90
> *Oral Fluency 88/80*
> Pronunciation 72/79
> Spelling 80/90
> Vocabulary 81/86
> Written Discourse	60/90
> 
> Except Oral Fluency, you got way more mark than me but you still failed to even come close to 79+ in two of the sections and other than 1 more mark than me in Speaking, you didn't manage to get better than mine in other 3 sections.
> 
> So, you are writing with perfect grammar, spelling and vocabulary but may be not the right format and not enough.


Hi mate,
Thanks a lot for your feedback!

Could you pls provide an example of how you summarize written text with 70-75 words and with all connectors such as e.g. however, altough, nevertheless.. 
You probably have some examples on your PC, so maybe you can share it. 
I can write essays around 300 words, etc, however, I don´t know how to write such long sentences (70 words) which would be grammatically correct..

As for reading, did you learn a collocation list or you´ve just constantly read the books, news, etc?
Thanks!


----------



## Userprimel

zaback21 said:


> *Read Aloud* is perfect. Only thing I will say may be slow down by 5% so two words don't overlap and there is a clear distinction that you are speaking two words.
> 
> *Describe Image:* Too much information you are trying to cramp inside 40 s and going over. Skip one or two points and speak nice and easy and give a good conclusion. People got 90 with only 2-3 points and you are going for 4-5 points.
> 
> Else, everything is fine.


I did the Mock Test B and my oral fluency went up to 70 from always being at 40ish. So I did something correct but my pronunciation did not increase, still low 38. So only got 57 in speaking. I have my exams next week. Any links to pronunciation tips? many thanks all.


----------



## Ptera

hdp9star said:


> Do we need to mention lecture or speaker in every sentence. Such as
> 
> The lecture was about.....
> The speaker mentioned that...
> He/She also said....
> 
> This kind of starting phrase in every sentence?
> 
> I usually just use the lecture was about... at the starting of the retell. And for the rest of the retell I just mention the details without the above phrase at all.
> 
> Thank you,
> HP
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
I took the format from e2language and it worked for me. Follow my suggestion which I wrote back in March in this forum. It´s really easy and you can crack the speaking. By the way, my IELTS score for speaking was 6..


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> So you mean just use the grammar knowledge what's fits to the blanks, such as noun, adjective etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Isn't that what Fill In The Blanks really is for ? I mean you barely get 1-2 mins and unless you know your English, it will be hard. If you read enough and watched good conversation in TV/Movies/Real Life, you would know what is the appropriate one.



hdp9star said:


> Do we need to mention lecture or speaker in every sentence. Such as
> 
> The lecture was about.....
> The speaker mentioned that...
> He/She also said....
> 
> This kind of starting phrase in every sentence?
> 
> I usually just use the lecture was about... at the starting of the retell. And for the rest of the retell I just mention the details without the above phrase at all.
> 
> Thank you,
> HP
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You didn't read my last post. I already explained start with " The lecturer/speaker said and then use "he/she said" rather than "the lecturer/professor said". Use of pronoun is the standard way of speaking/writing and saying the lecturer/professor said" every time doesn't flow well.

And I don't even say he/she said every time as I already mentioned, I don't follow any format as each SST/Retell Lecture are different and you use your intuition what to do. But you said you want to use a format where you mention

_The lecturer/speaker said_ every time to which I said to change into _he/she said _rather than saying _The lecturer/speaker said_.

The best tips is this. Just say everything or whatever you can the speaker said and say it back. There is no format or anything. In fact a conclusion here is not mandatory like Describe Image. Use of the word _Finally _may be sufficient if it applies.


----------



## zaback21

Userprimel said:


> I did the Mock Test B and my oral fluency went up to 70 from always being at 40ish. So I did something correct but my pronunciation did not increase, still low 38. So only got 57 in speaking. I have my exams next week. Any links to pronunciation tips? many thanks all.


Speaking mark in Test may not reflect your true ability due to computers mic which isn't as good as real test mic.

But I would suggest speak very clearly and with clarity and try speak with an open mouth more than a close one. If computer can understand everything you are saying, that's when your pronunciation mark increases. Also, even if you totally mess up one section, forget about it and move on. You can still score 90 in that as PTE is quite forgiving unlike IELTS. I thought I won't make 70 in Speaking and ended up at 89 and made mistakes, missed one answer short questions, repeat sentence and so on.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

And Test B is easier than Test A.


----------



## jfperez05

Ok here I am. First attempt in Mock test A. Below my results. Hope this is at least closer to the real exam. I ran out of time in the last questions in "Listening" part and said stupid things in Summarise Spoken Text because I could not understand what the guy was talking about. haha!

I will practice over the weekend and will take Mock Test B Monday morning as I have book my exam for Monday afternoon.. crossing fingers.


----------



## prashant.spce

jfperez05 said:


> Ok here I am. First attempt in Mock test A. Below my results. Hope this is at least closer to the real exam. I ran out of time in the last questions in "Listening" part and said stupid things in Summarise Spoken Text because I could not understand what the guy was talking about. haha!
> 
> I will practice over the weekend and will take Mock Test B Monday morning as I have book my exam for Monday afternoon.. crossing fingers.


Hi jfperez05,

Don't you think, mock exam prior to actual exam on the same day would exhaust you.

I think, it's better to take it at least a day before the main exam.


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Thanks a lot for your feedback!
> 
> Could you pls provide an example of how you summarize written text with 70-75 words and with all connectors such as e.g. however, altough, nevertheless..
> You probably have some examples on your PC, so maybe you can share it.
> I can write essays around 300 words, etc, however, I don´t know how to write such long sentences (70 words) which would be grammatically correct..


I don't have a copy, but I wrote one for you. Haven't done in a long time so, take it just as an example and not the perfect one. It may have some grammatical errors, you will know better since you got more than me.


_By far the most popular and most consumed drink in the world is water, but it may come as no surprise that the second most popular beverage is tea. Although tea was originally grown only in certain parts of Asia - in countries such as China, Burma and India - it is now a key export product in more than 50 countries around the globe. Countries that grow tea. however. need to have the right tropical climate. which includes up to 200 centimetres of rainfall per year to encourage fast growth. and temperatures that range from ten to 35 degrees centigrade. They also need to have quite specific geographical features, such as high altitudes to promote the flavour and taste of the tea. and land that can offer plenty of shade in the form of other trees and vegetation to keep the plants cool and fresh . Together these conditions contribute to the production of the wide range of high-quality teas that are in such huge demand among the world's consumers. There is green tea. jasmine tea. earl grey tea, peppermint tea. tea to help you sleep, tea to promote healing and tea to relieve stress; but above all. tea is a social drink that seems to suit the palates and consumption habits of human beings in general.
_

*Tea, the second most popular drink behind water in the world is a key export of more than 50 countries and requires a right tropical climate of 200 centimetres of rainfall, 10 to 35 centigrade of temperature and high altitude with plenty of shades from other tress resulting in high-quality teas of various tastes and flavours which helps with sleep and healing against stress but most importantly, it is a social drink for most human. (75 words)
*

What is did is, I used words from passage- this helps computer notice that I am making a summary of it - and since I mentioned almost all the points using words from the passage, computer finds my summary covering all its points and awards me the most mark ( I think so, I got 90 with that !).



> As for reading, did you learn a collocation list or you´ve just constantly read the books, news, etc?
> Thanks!


I just go with the books, movies, tv, etc. I am lazy and don't have time for memorising all the collocation list lol.


----------



## zaback21

jfperez05 said:


> Ok here I am. First attempt in Mock test A. Below my results. Hope this is at least closer to the real exam. I ran out of time in the last questions in "Listening" part and said stupid things in Summarise Spoken Text because I could not understand what the guy was talking about. haha!
> 
> I will practice over the weekend and will take Mock Test B Monday morning as I have book my exam for Monday afternoon.. crossing fingers.


If 65 is your target, then its fine. Else Writing and Reading requires improvement.


----------



## prashant.spce

zaback21 said:


> I don't have a copy, but I wrote one for you. Haven't done in a long time so, take it just as an example and not the perfect one. It may have some grammatical errors, you will know better since you got more than me.
> 
> 
> _By far the most popular and most consumed drink in the world is water, but it may come as no surprise that the second most popular beverage is tea. Although tea was originally grown only in certain parts of Asia - in countries such as China, Burma and India - it is now a key export product in more than 50 countries around the globe. Countries that grow tea. however. need to have the right tropical climate. which includes up to 200 centimetres of rainfall per year to encourage fast growth. and temperatures that range from ten to 35 degrees centigrade. They also need to have quite specific geographical features, such as high altitudes to promote the flavour and taste of the tea. and land that can offer plenty of shade in the form of other trees and vegetation to keep the plants cool and fresh . Together these conditions contribute to the production of the wide range of high-quality teas that are in such huge demand among the world's consumers. There is green tea. jasmine tea. earl grey tea, peppermint tea. tea to help you sleep, tea to promote healing and tea to relieve stress; but above all. tea is a social drink that seems to suit the palates and consumption habits of human beings in general.
> _
> 
> *Tea, the second most popular drink behind water in the world is a key export of more than 50 countries and requires a right tropical climate of 200 centimetres of rainfall, 10 to 35 centigrade of temperature and high altitude with plenty of shades from other tress resulting in high-quality teas of various tastes and flavours which helps with sleep and healing against stress but most importantly, it is a social drink for most human. (75 words)
> *
> 
> What is did is, I used words from passage- this helps computer notice that I am making a summary of it - and since I mentioned almost all the points using words from the passage, computer finds my summary covering all its points and awards me the most mark ( I think so, I got 90 with that !).
> 
> 
> 
> I just go with the books, movies, tv, etc. I am lazy and don't have time for memorising all the collocation list lol.


I second you on the comment that, if you cover almost all the points from the passage with exact matches and write the summary upto 70-75 words, computer marks you higher.

I did exactly same by using matching words and using 70 words to summarize and i got 89 in my first attempt, however when i tried to follow E2language's tips of writing a summary using not more than 40-45 words and using a bit of paraphrasing, i could see a dip in my next two attempts.

Just not sure, how the computer scores.


----------



## zaback21

prashant.spce said:


> I second you on the comment that, if you cover almost all the points from the passage with exact matches and write the summary upto 70-75 words, computer marks you higher.
> 
> I did exactly same by using matching words and using 70 words to summarize and i got 89 in my first attempt, however when i tried to follow E2language's tips of writing a summary using not more than 40-45 words and using a bit of paraphrasing, i could see a dip in my next two attempts.
> 
> Just not sure, how the computer scores.


Well as you already said , you saw dip. Computer scores by matching how much of your summary has from what is in the passage as that's what I feel. I didn't try do any paraphrasing or being clever but just easy and simple and using everything from the passage.

It wouldn't work for IELTS though, only for PTE.


----------



## tobby89

Guys, i need your advice. 

My IELTS test result last year : 
LISTENING : 6.0 READING: 6.5 WRITING: 6.0 SPEAKING: 6.5 OVERALL: 6.5

I had been in Australia for a year and I think my listening and speaking is so much better now. reading is slightly better but i don't think my writing improved.

My target for PTE is 65+ .Do you think it's possible or it's hard to achieve that target for me?


----------



## zaback21

tobby89 said:


> Guys, i need your advice.
> 
> My IELTS test result last year :
> LISTENING : 6.0 READING: 6.5 WRITING: 6.0 SPEAKING: 6.5 OVERALL: 6.5
> 
> I had been in Australia for a year and I think my listening and speaking is so much better now. reading is slightly better but i don't think my writing improved.
> 
> My target for PTE is 65+ .Do you think it's possible or it's hard to achieve that target for me?


It is very much possible. I will suggest start here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## farrukh.rashid

*PTE Silver Test Preparation Kit*

Hi. I've gone through the tips from this forum and did some practice from Macmillan, Official guide & Test plus. Now I've decided to attempt the mock test from ptepractice.com. So should I buy the silver kit which includes "Sample Questions" of worth $ 9.99 or the Test-A of $ 35.99 will just suffice?


----------



## riyapatel

hii experts,


I have problem with describe Image, I am able to speak four sentence withing 40 secs, with fluently is it enough for describe image pls suggest . Can anyone send me a recording of describe image so i can correct myself how should me speed and pronunciation required to describe image.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I've gone through the tips from this forum and did some practice from Macmillan, Official guide & Test plus. Now I've decided to attempt the mock test from ptepractice.com. So should I buy the silver kit which includes "Sample Questions" of worth $ 9.99 or the Test-A of $ 35.99 will just suffice?


Test A will do. Only take it when you are ready for exam. Then you can assess how good you are.


----------



## zaback21

riyapatel said:


> hii experts,
> 
> 
> I have problem with describe Image, I am able to speak four sentence withing 40 secs, with fluently is it enough for describe image pls suggest . Can anyone send me a recording of describe image so i can correct myself how should me speed and pronunciation required to describe image.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Search Pearson PTE for Sample or there's a copy in the google drive link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## BillyJoe101

hey guys

taken the PTE tomorrow!!

last question, where should the mic be placed??


----------



## nader_amj

zaback21 said:


> I will tell you what I do and what works for me:
> 
> *For Summarise Written Text *: I always write close to 75 words as I feel I can't put all the ideas in to 35 words. I struggle to even put everything inside 75, there are so much info from 3 paragraphs to condense in to 75 words. And it has always worked for me. I got 90 doing that. Also I felt writing Essay close to 300 words gave me more marks than writing around 220 words. People say not to write much due to spelling and grammatical errors, but seriously if you can't even make the corrections of just 75 words, you shouldn't attempt PTE for 79+.
> 
> You should also concentrate on Suumarise Spoken Text, Fill In The Blanks, Write from Dictation, etc where Writing marks comes from.
> 
> And practice and practice for Reading.
> 
> This is my Enabling Skills score :
> 
> Grammar 78/90
> *Oral Fluency88/80*
> Pronunciation72/79
> Spelling 80/90
> Vocabulary81/86
> Written Discourse60/90
> 
> Except Oral Fluency, you got way more mark than me but you still failed to even come close to 79+ in two of the sections and other than 1 more mark than me in Speaking, you didn't manage to get better than mine in other 3 sections.
> 
> So, you are writing with perfect grammar, spelling and vocabulary but may be not the right format and not enough.




Can you please give me a guide on how to write one sentence in SWT with 70 words? Because jay 'E2 pte instructor' said that it's impossible to write one sentence over than 40 words even authors can't do that. I'd like to know how to write around 70 words as I feel it is difficult to include all points in 30 words.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

Ilay said:


> There use to be a guy in this thread, maxngo or maxgo something, i followed his way and first i got 77, then i got 83, tho my written discourse was low. However, there are some other people scored good at writing following his way. He scored 90 overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Can you share this method please? Writing has always been a nightmare to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

follow


----------



## BillyJoe101

BillyJoe101 said:


> hey guys
> 
> taken the PTE tomorrow!!
> 
> last question, where should the mic be placed??


Anyone???


----------



## hdp9star

BillyJoe101 said:


> Anyone???


Just don't put in front of your mouth. You will be given enough time before the actual test so you can try by using different position and listen back to find out the appropriate position.

Don't tested by just a word. Try to speak whole sentence to get a clear idea.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

nader_amj said:


> follow




I shared it a few post before my friend. You can see thr link if you can scroll up a little bit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297

aniththomas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote my PTE-A on 15th October 2015 and applied for EOI on 2nd June 2017 and still awaiting invite. I'm told by my consultant that the English scores are valid for 2 years. Is this true?
> 
> Regards,
> AT.


Not sure about PTE but IELTS is valid for 3 years.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus

Ptera said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Maybe it´s now the right time to think about my next PTE attempt (need 79+ now) as the competition is getting tough..
> 
> I have some questions to the experts.
> 
> I got the following PTE result back in March:
> 
> Overall 79 L/R/S/W – 82/70/90/76
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 86
> Written Discourse	90
> 
> I missed only 3 points in writing and I don’t really know where exactly the improvement is needed.
> My Grammar & Written Discourse are 90 points. I remember that I had two essays and two summaries in my previous exam. According to my results, do you know where I didn´t do well in writing?
> 
> Another question: Has someone from you achieved 79+ in writing using no more than 35 words for summarizing written text? I know that there are different opinions, however, I believe that by exceeding 35-40 words it is very likely to make some grammar mistakes..
> 
> Please provide your opinions/suggestions which are very much appreciated!


I consciously wrote between 25 to a max of 40 words for single sentence summaries in my practice, mock tests as well as real exam. If you are super confident of your grammar and feel you do not make mistakes, you can go beyond, but I feel the crux of the passage, the main points, can be covered in 25 to 40 words. It is not necessary to cover each detail.

I followed E2 language methods which was to find answers to one of the following questions and write the answer in the same way.

Type of sentence
o	Who did what.
o	Who did what, which did what.
o	Who did what that did what.
o	Who did what when who did what.
o	Who did what and did what.


----------



## soshainaus

zaback21 said:


> I don't have a copy, but I wrote one for you. Haven't done in a long time so, take it just as an example and not the perfect one. It may have some grammatical errors, you will know better since you got more than me.
> 
> 
> _By far the most popular and most consumed drink in the world is water, but it may come as no surprise that the second most popular beverage is tea. Although tea was originally grown only in certain parts of Asia - in countries such as China, Burma and India - it is now a key export product in more than 50 countries around the globe. Countries that grow tea. however. need to have the right tropical climate. which includes up to 200 centimetres of rainfall per year to encourage fast growth. and temperatures that range from ten to 35 degrees centigrade. They also need to have quite specific geographical features, such as high altitudes to promote the flavour and taste of the tea. and land that can offer plenty of shade in the form of other trees and vegetation to keep the plants cool and fresh . Together these conditions contribute to the production of the wide range of high-quality teas that are in such huge demand among the world's consumers. There is green tea. jasmine tea. earl grey tea, peppermint tea. tea to help you sleep, tea to promote healing and tea to relieve stress; but above all. tea is a social drink that seems to suit the palates and consumption habits of human beings in general.
> _
> 
> *Tea, the second most popular drink behind water in the world is a key export of more than 50 countries and requires a right tropical climate of 200 centimetres of rainfall, 10 to 35 centigrade of temperature and high altitude with plenty of shades from other tress resulting in high-quality teas of various tastes and flavours which helps with sleep and healing against stress but most importantly, it is a social drink for most human. (75 words)
> *
> 
> What is did is, I used words from passage- this helps computer notice that I am making a summary of it - and since I mentioned almost all the points using words from the passage, computer finds my summary covering all its points and awards me the most mark ( I think so, I got 90 with that !).
> 
> 
> 
> I just go with the books, movies, tv, etc. I am lazy and don't have time for memorising all the collocation list lol.


This was my attempt on summarizing the same text when I used to practice. 

*Right climate and geographical conditions play a very pivotal role in the production of high quality tea that has become the most popular social drink in the world and provides a myriad of health benefits to the consumers. (38 words).*

As I mentioned, I came up with this based on trying to find answers for following questions.

Type of sentence
o	Who did what.
o	Who did what, which did what.
o	Who did what that did what.
o	Who did what when who did what.
o	Who did what and did what.

Sometimes you might not be able to find answers to such questions, but still in some of such cases you still can manage within 40 words, by looking for the main points rather than each and every detail.

I don't want to confuse people, but someone asked is it really possible to get more than 79 by just writing close to 35 words, so am just giving an example. I might have been lucky but I am fortunate to achieve the maximum in my first attempt and I followed this strategy.


----------



## omarqureshi86

What is PTE Academic score 58 equvilant to IELTS score? Please guide with some office information as some websites says that it i 6 while other says that it is 6.5


----------



## soshainaus

yikes297 said:


> Not sure about PTE but IELTS is valid for 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have taken both the tests and as per my report card both of them are valid for 2 years.



Originally Posted by aniththomas View Post
Hi Friends,

I wrote my PTE-A on 15th October 2015 and applied for EOI on 2nd June 2017 and still awaiting invite. I'm told by my consultant that the English scores are valid for 2 years. Is this true?

Regards,
AT.


----------



## Ptera

tobby89 said:


> Guys, i need your advice.
> 
> My IELTS test result last year :
> LISTENING : 6.0 READING: 6.5 WRITING: 6.0 SPEAKING: 6.5 OVERALL: 6.5
> 
> I had been in Australia for a year and I think my listening and speaking is so much better now. reading is slightly better but i don't think my writing improved.
> 
> My target for PTE is 65+ .Do you think it's possible or it's hard to achieve that target for me?


Hi mate,
I had almost the same score in IELTS: L/R/W/S - 6.5/7/6.5/6 OVERALL 6.5
But 4 months later I took PTE and scored 79 Overall and 90 in speaking. Forget IELTS and don´t worry, you will get 65 + but you need to proctice of course and get familiar with PTE format!
Good luck!


----------



## swapnilcnaik

BillyJoe101 said:


> Anyone???


I kept it below the lower lip. It worked quite well. 
You get some time to test the mic by recording your voice and listening to it. Use it wisely. Will give you a good idea what will work best for you.


----------



## Ptera

soshainaus said:


> I consciously wrote between 25 to a max of 40 words for single sentence summaries in my practice, mock tests as well as real exam. If you are super confident of your grammar and feel you do not make mistakes, you can go beyond, but I feel the crux of the passage, the main points, can be covered in 25 to 40 words. It is not necessary to cover each detail.
> 
> I followed E2 language methods which was to find answers to one of the following questions and write the answer in the same way.
> 
> Type of sentence
> o	Who did what.
> o	Who did what, which did what.
> o	Who did what that did what.
> o	Who did what when who did what.
> o	Who did what and did what.


Hi mate,
it is exactly what I did in my previous exam. I followed the strategy from e2language and wrote around 35 words. As I know that my grammar was okey, I don´t understand where I failed.. Maybe it´s because of the essay as I got 2 essays and I could´t even check the grammar and spelling due to the lack of time. Or maybe it was from fill in the blanks with writing.. That was actually my question..
Did you also follow the strategy from them for essays, like the structure, etc? How many words did you write?


----------



## Ptera

zaback21 said:


> I don't have a copy, but I wrote one for you. Haven't done in a long time so, take it just as an example and not the perfect one. It may have some grammatical errors, you will know better since you got more than me.
> 
> 
> _By far the most popular and most consumed drink in the world is water, but it may come as no surprise that the second most popular beverage is tea. Although tea was originally grown only in certain parts of Asia - in countries such as China, Burma and India - it is now a key export product in more than 50 countries around the globe. Countries that grow tea. however. need to have the right tropical climate. which includes up to 200 centimetres of rainfall per year to encourage fast growth. and temperatures that range from ten to 35 degrees centigrade. They also need to have quite specific geographical features, such as high altitudes to promote the flavour and taste of the tea. and land that can offer plenty of shade in the form of other trees and vegetation to keep the plants cool and fresh . Together these conditions contribute to the production of the wide range of high-quality teas that are in such huge demand among the world's consumers. There is green tea. jasmine tea. earl grey tea, peppermint tea. tea to help you sleep, tea to promote healing and tea to relieve stress; but above all. tea is a social drink that seems to suit the palates and consumption habits of human beings in general.
> _
> 
> *Tea, the second most popular drink behind water in the world is a key export of more than 50 countries and requires a right tropical climate of 200 centimetres of rainfall, 10 to 35 centigrade of temperature and high altitude with plenty of shades from other tress resulting in high-quality teas of various tastes and flavours which helps with sleep and healing against stress but most importantly, it is a social drink for most human. (75 words)
> *
> 
> What is did is, I used words from passage- this helps computer notice that I am making a summary of it - and since I mentioned almost all the points using words from the passage, computer finds my summary covering all its points and awards me the most mark ( I think so, I got 90 with that !).
> 
> 
> 
> I just go with the books, movies, tv, etc. I am lazy and don't have time for memorising all the collocation list lol.


Thanks a lot mate for this example! Thanks for taking time for this! it helps!


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, could you please recommend me a good online resource where I can study the describe image, different charts and the language to use? 

Thanks a lot!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

-check for few videos on youtube.
-than a graph, focus more on how well you speak. pronunciation, grammar, don't stammer, try not to repeat words.



Ilay said:


> Dear friends, could you please recommend me a good online resource where I can study the describe image, different charts and the language to use?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> -check for few videos on youtube.
> 
> -than a graph, focus more on how well you speak. pronunciation, grammar, don't stammer, try not to repeat words.




Is it okay to use fillers such as umm? Or maybe I could use some filler phrases like; what i mean, to repeat what i have just said, what i ammtrying to say is blah blah


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Not really. I don't suggest that.



Ilay said:


> Is it okay to use fillers such as umm? Or maybe I could use some filler phrases like; what i mean, to repeat what i have just said, what i ammtrying to say is blah blah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

Guys please take a look at these RA voice sample will upload RT and DI, got a poor score in mock test A

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlQm84RGxmQV9lQzg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlLXhVbFVfRTRrMFk/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYleFU5eVhhQ2QydFE/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlR1FYYTBja1dvX1k/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlNW5RaWVhYjIyS2s/view?usp=sharing

my exam is next week Wednesday


----------



## soshainaus

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> it is exactly what I did in my previous exam. I followed the strategy from e2language and wrote around 35 words. As I know that my grammar was okey, I don´t understand where I failed.. Maybe it´s because of the essay as I got 2 essays and I could´t even check the grammar and spelling due to the lack of time. Or maybe it was from fill in the blanks with writing.. That was actually my question..
> Did you also follow the strategy from them for essays, like the structure, etc? How many words did you write?


Definitely FIB, dictation can also influence the final score.

For essays, I did not follow E2 but followed a template similar to the one by Nafeh Malik on YouTube. I used to target about 275 words for the essay in practice but ended up exactly 298 words in my real PTE.


----------



## Rob1980

BillyJoe101 said:


> hey guys
> 
> taken the PTE tomorrow!!
> 
> last question, where should the mic be placed??


Where is your test tomorrow?

Good Luck btw


----------



## mandamn

Hi guys,

Please help me i am not able to crack pte speaking, i keep on getting less than 79. I wrote ielts numerous times but not able to cross over 7.5 in writing section, they keep screwing me over!!! Now pte is my only hope.

Can someone kindly suggest me what i need to improve with my speaking for read aloud.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwqXUIJ6m5QILW1qQjlqYkMtME0


----------



## zaback21

BillyJoe101 said:


> hey guys
> 
> taken the PTE tomorrow!!
> 
> last question, where should the mic be placed??


Any place where breathing noise doesn't interfere. Below chin or as I like most, above nose.


----------



## zaback21

nader_amj said:


> Can you please give me a guide on how to write one sentence in SWT with 70 words? Because jay 'E2 pte instructor' said that it's impossible to write one sentence over than 40 words even authors can't do that. I'd like to know how to write around 70 words as I feel it is difficult to include all points in 30 words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't guide you, but I wrote one for you in the last page. here's the link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12817826-post19022.html


----------



## zaback21

soshainaus said:


> This was my attempt on summarizing the same text when I used to practice.
> 
> *Right climate and geographical conditions play a very pivotal role in the production of high quality tea that has become the most popular social drink in the world and provides a myriad of health benefits to the consumers. (38 words).*
> 
> As I mentioned, I came up with this based on trying to find answers for following questions.
> 
> Type of sentence
> o	Who did what.
> o	Who did what, which did what.
> o	Who did what that did what.
> o	Who did what when who did what.
> o	Who did what and did what.
> 
> Sometimes you might not be able to find answers to such questions, but still in some of such cases you still can manage within 40 words, by looking for the main points rather than each and every detail.
> 
> I don't want to confuse people, but someone asked is it really possible to get more than 79 by just writing close to 35 words, so am just giving an example. I might have been lucky but I am fortunate to achieve the maximum in my first attempt and I followed this strategy.


It is fine, but that's just too much thinking in a exam when you are so stressed and under pressure and to write something totally original and this can be a hit and miss. I feel my method is safer and it works too.


----------



## MnBT

mandamn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me i am not able to crack pte speaking, i keep on getting less than 79. I wrote ielts numerous times but not able to cross over 7.5 in writing section, they keep screwing me over!!! Now pte is my only hope.
> 
> Can someone kindly suggest me what i need to improve with my speaking for read aloud.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwqXUIJ6m5QILW1qQjlqYkMtME0


As I understand read aloud and repeat sentence contains highest weightage ...

Focus more on those....

Will list the points breakdown for these tomo

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

Hi zaback21, can you please share YouTube links again as the old ones are not working anymore.




zaback21 said:


> Posting it again because the old link doesn't work. Anyway, here is an answer I wrote for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some questions regarding your PTE experience
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> *Read and Practice:*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWMXhDY2FUS1RiWUU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *Summarize Text* (30-40 w): Following A who did what type format to write 40 words text. Your advice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Summarise is 40 words. a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.
> 
> *Divide and Conquer* - That's how you do it !
> 
> PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide
> 
> Here's a trick I used. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Describe Graph*: following a format, would able to mention two points here beside intro n conclusion. Your advice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything in 40s, and hence worry about your Flow and Pronunciation.
> 
> Template:
> 
> *Introduction: 10 s*
> 
> This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.
> 
> *2 Body points: 20s*
> 
> Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say,
> 
> 1. the maximum is this.
> 2. the minimum is this
> 
> That's just the simplest of example, you can say a variety of that.
> That's 2 points, you can also say more points if you have time.
> 
> *Conclusion: 10 s*
> 
> Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is one of the most important thing. *Official guideline say you should try give a conclusion*.
> 
> You should definitely use either *Overall *or In *conclusion *to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.
> 
> e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.
> 
> Most important: *Don't correct yourself* if you make a mistake - it's quite hard as it's our habit to do so, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking : *Yes this tip is from Pearson*. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Retell lecture*: again following a format to write 4 sentences. Your advice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You write as much as you can of what said and you say as much as the speaker said - even saying the exact same thing back works - though try not to, paraphrasing is better ! Start with, " *The speaker said*" and End with a conclusion if you can, but it's not mandatory like Describe Image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Advice on Multiple choice in listening section, I prefer to listen first rather than reading options to choose while listening. Your advice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try listen everything and get what the speaker is saying but also have a glance at the answers and try eliminate them if you can, if not no harm. Its the hardest section in listening so don't worry too much if 65+ is your target. Spend more on Select Missing Word and Write From Dictation and such. And yes, you have to select at least 2 or more(depending on the question-minimum select 2) else you get 0 even if you get one right !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reading*:*Whats your advice on timing in reading section, any technique to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend time on Fill In The Blanks which are easier.
> Reading can't be taught unlike other 3 sections. It can be improved by reading good books, articles, watching good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type not the Transformers kind.
> 
> *Essay: *
> 
> Introduction
> Body Paragraph
> Conclusion
> 
> Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers
> 
> Most people worry too much about Essay but *PTE is not IELTS* ! Most of the Writing marks are in *Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test* in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and *Write From Dictation* in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in* Fill In The Blanks* in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some Speaking Tips:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Describe Image:*
> 
> The introduction should be easy and smooth as there is nothing to think about it, just read it as it is, but you are still having too many pauses. You also trying to speak too fast and then 2-3 seconds pause, this is not going to help your oral fluency. By trying to speak too fast after pauses you are also losing Pronunciation mark.
> 
> Content doesn't matter, just don't stop speaking, say whatever it is in your mind even if *incorrect *and *off topic* but say it at a smooth pace with proper stress and intonation. Just think of what your cat is doing and talk about it, if you can't think of anything - though try not to, just don't stop talking !
> 
> Look at the youtube links I gave you regarding Pronunciation and Speaking. Also try to think *computer is your friend* and your speaking to it. With practice, it will come. *Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama.*
> 
> *Read Aloud:*
> 
> You speaking too fast, slow down and speak at a nice rhythm with proper intonation and pronunciation. Have a look at the links I gave you, see model answers and you will be fine.
> 
> By speaking too fast, you are stuttering. Let your *mind and mouth be in sync*. By speaking too fast, *your mouth is outpacing your mind* as it needs time to see the next word.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence:*
> 
> Say it *exactly like the speaker says* with proper pauses and stress. Yes exactly means exactly like it or try to do as much as you can.
> 
> *Retell Lecture:*
> 
> You started with " This Speaker said, um um The Speaker said the origin of ...." and you said the *same thing twice* to try to correct yourself and you lost marks. *Never correct yourself* just go on to the next word. Retell Lecture is supposed to be *easy*. You try copy down everything the speaker said and you say the exact same thing back, though try paraphrase it. Try practice *writing fast* ! And don't say ''the speaker'' again in the middle, instead use "he/she said".
> 
> *Position of Microphone: *
> 
> Try put the microphone above your nose level, I know it sounds weird but it will help you prevent breathing noise interfere which results in lower Speaking marks. I have done it, lots of people have done it and they all got 90s and similar.
> 
> *Record it:*
> 
> Record of what you said in each section and try compare that with the model answer and try improve on that. Make sure your Pronunciation is exactly like the one you saw on youtube videos and model answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listening Tips:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Listening section, after Summarise Spoken Text (which has its own timing), try do the 1st few sections quickly else you will have to rush on the last few easy sections like Select Missing Word, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation and you will lose marks on your strength.
> 
> Also, Retell Lecture, Repeat Sentence and Answer Short Questions contribute to both of your Listening and Speaking marks.
> 
> *Write From Dictation:*
> 
> Make sure you definitely watch the Masters of PTE video regarding if the sentence will end with a full stop or question mark. Also, make sure you put commas, semi-colons for for appropriate pauses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exam Tips:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exam will try to stress you out, and that's the point. If you make a mistake in one section just forget about everything that happened before and try do it your best. *Making mistakes is normal* and people got all 90 with making loads of mistakes. *PTE is not IELTS* and you are allowed to make mistakes and still get very good marks. Except Reading may be, people have made loads of mistakes and still got 90 in other 3 sections.
> 
> I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an *open mouth* instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaback21

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi zaback21, can you please share YouTube links again as the old ones are not working anymore.


They all works. You need to click them, not copy paste them.

Here it is again : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## cn049

Hello PTE experts,
I would be very grateful if someone could provide me PTE official guide.


----------



## r4rajnaveen

cn049 said:


> Hello PTE experts,
> I would be very grateful if someone could provide me PTE official guide.


Pls read the forum from start.

Mostly all your questions would be answered. There is no specific guide for PTE, just youtube videos, sample questions and mock exams


----------



## BillyJoe101

Just took the PTE now, pretty gutted I don't think I've done that well, I had to guess a few in reading and listening. Fml


----------



## r4rajnaveen

BillyJoe101 said:


> Just took the PTE now, pretty gutted I don't think I've done that well, I had to guess a few in reading and listening. Fml


post your scores in forum, and you might be pleasantly surprised.

i also had to guess few, but scores turned out just fine


----------



## cn049

r4rajnaveen said:


> Pls read the forum from start.
> 
> Mostly all your questions would be answered. There is no specific guide for PTE, just youtube videos, sample questions and mock exams


There is a book called ' The official guide to the Pearson test of English' which is also available in Amazon. Since it is not applicable where I stay now and neither the book store here has it, I just wanted to know if anyone has its soft copy. I gave my PTE last time reading Macmillan and Practise test plus.


----------



## zaback21

cn049 said:


> Hello PTE experts,
> I would be very grateful if someone could provide me PTE official guide.


This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Diggy

Should I follow E2's style of summary writing?


----------



## Rob1980

BillyJoe101 said:


> Just took the PTE now, pretty gutted I don't think I've done that well, I had to guess a few in reading and listening. Fml


I've just taken mine too. I also had to guess a couple due to time running out.

I was surprised at how quick the time appeared to run out compared to when I have been practicing at home, and the distractions of other people around you play a part too.

Time will tell if I managed to scrape through with 79 or not....


----------



## zaback21

Romeoprexx said:


> Guys please take a look at these RA voice sample will upload RT and DI, got a poor score in mock test A
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlQm84RGxmQV9lQzg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlLXhVbFVfRTRrMFk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYleFU5eVhhQ2QydFE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlR1FYYTBja1dvX1k/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxIGGtp_rXYlNW5RaWVhYjIyS2s/view?usp=sharing
> 
> my exam is next week Wednesday


Your Pronunciation is a lot better. You also trying speak with an open mouth more for better clarity. You improved a lot, but you can improve more. Work on pronunciation and keep on getting better.


----------



## zaback21

mandamn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me i am not able to crack pte speaking, i keep on getting less than 79. I wrote ielts numerous times but not able to cross over 7.5 in writing section, they keep screwing me over!!! Now pte is my only hope.
> 
> Can someone kindly suggest me what i need to improve with my speaking for read aloud.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwqXUIJ6m5QILW1qQjlqYkMtME0


Your English is good, Pronunciation is fine. May be just slow down a little by 5-10% and not rush it and you can score 79+ I think.


----------



## BillyJoe101

Rob1980 said:


> I've just taken mine too. I also had to guess a couple due to time running out.
> 
> I was surprised at how quick the time appeared to run out compared to when I have been practicing at home, and the distractions of other people around you play a part too.
> 
> Time will tell if I managed to scrape through with 79 or not....


Bummer man!! For some reason the reading was the hardest today, i just couldnt do re order or multi answer. I gutted because u scored 90 last week on it. it just feels like this is never going to end lol


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> soshainaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my attempt on summarizing the same text when I used to practice.
> 
> *Right climate and geographical conditions play a very pivotal role in the production of high quality tea that has become the most popular social drink in the world and provides a myriad of health benefits to the consumers. (38 words).*
> 
> As I mentioned, I came up with this based on trying to find answers for following questions.
> 
> Type of sentence
> o	Who did what.
> o	Who did what, which did what.
> o	Who did what that did what.
> o	Who did what when who did what.
> o	Who did what and did what.
> 
> Sometimes you might not be able to find answers to such questions, but still in some of such cases you still can manage within 40 words, by looking for the main points rather than each and every detail.
> 
> I don't want to confuse people, but someone asked is it really possible to get more than 79 by just writing close to 35 words, so am just giving an example. I might have been lucky but I am fortunate to achieve the maximum in my first attempt and I followed this strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine, but that's just too much thinking in a exam when you are so stressed and under pressure and to write something totally original and this can be a hit and miss. I feel my method is safer and it works too.
Click to expand...

I agree @ zaback21....I used it at my first attempt.... I scored as low as 66 in writing buh switched to "divide and conquer" approach in mock test A and B ....it improved... Buh my problem is if I should use a template on SST because it seems I exhaust 75 words without stating the main ideas.Or maybe I should just start by : the author said. He/ also said : furthermore, he added...finally he added that......Pls @zaback help me with a better template or how to say it. Thanks


----------



## redhills

Hi, Experts, i have taken PTE-A and my scores are 
PTE-A: L 61, R 66, S 50, W 68 : 10 Jul 2017

My target is 65 in all sections. I would like to upload my recording of mock test i have taken 2 days before the actual test.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

Thanks, i tried in my laptop and it's working fine but somehow it isn't opening in my phone. 



zaback21 said:


> M2AUSTRALIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi zaback21, can you please share YouTube links again as the old ones are not working anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> They all works. You need to click them, not copy paste them.
> 
> Here it is again : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
Click to expand...


----------



## yiso91

AM not sure if this is the right thread, but I was wondering if after the change in PTE website , do any of you guys have a similar discount code to PTE2015, as this one seem to stop working after the upgrade.

I think after few weeks I should be ready

Regards,,,


----------



## varununi7

For people wanting to achieve 79+ in PTE A. Some tips from my preparation that helped me get an all 90! Hope you are benefited.


https://www.quora.com/I-am-planning...nswer/Varun-Uniyal-1?share=11827e36&srid=i51L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT

I found this YouTube video about writing essay, cohesion and coherence.....

Very useful ....









Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Vlad

*Is it possible to get 79+ in PTE with below score in mock exam?*

Hi All,

I took PTE Gold kit mock exams recently and got below scores. With below scores Is it possible to achieve 65+ or 79+ in real exam? Appreciate your advice on this. Thanks in advance 

PTE-A Mock Test A- Overall Score : 59 (L-61 R-55 S-55 W-67)

PTE-A Mock Test B - Overall Score : 64 (L-68 R-62 S-57 W-69)


----------



## Diggy

@zaback21 or any other person should reply me on how to takle summarize spoken text....do I use a template or should just state the main ideas?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> @zaback21 or any other person should reply me on how to takle summarize spoken text....do I use a template or should just state the main ideas?


I do my way. Then there are other methods of doing it. My method here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12817826-post19022.html


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> I agree @ zaback21....I used it at my first attempt.... I scored as low as 66 in writing buh switched to "divide and conquer" approach in mock test A and B ....it improved... Buh my problem is if I should use a template on SST because it seems I exhaust 75 words without stating the main ideas.Or maybe I should just start by : the author said. He/ also said : furthermore, he added...finally he added that......Pls @zaback help me with a better template or how to say it. Thanks


What you doing is fine, just need to get it under 70 words not 75 words for SST. 75 words is for SWT.


----------



## zaback21

yiso91 said:


> AM not sure if this is the right thread, but I was wondering if after the change in PTE website , do any of you guys have a similar discount code to PTE2015, as this one seem to stop working after the upgrade.
> 
> I think after few weeks I should be ready
> 
> Regards,,,


This is the right thread. Such a shame if it stopped working now.


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @zaback21 or any other person should reply me on how to takle summarize spoken text....do I use a template or should just state the main ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I do my way. Then there are other methods of doing it. My method here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12817826-post19022.html
Click to expand...

@zaback that's on SWT am talking about your method on SST....thanks


----------



## redhills

Sam Vlad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took PTE Gold kit mock exams recently and got below scores. With below scores Is it possible to achieve 65+ or 79+ in real exam? Appreciate your advice on this. Thanks in advance
> 
> PTE-A Mock Test A- Overall Score : 59 (L-61 R-55 S-55 W-67)
> 
> PTE-A Mock Test B - Overall Score : 64 (L-68 R-62 S-57 W-69)


My scores are also bit close to yours.I have also taken mock test just before few days before real exam. With your score i see that your speaking is almost same for both Mock same as mine. I would recommend you to improve speaking before taking real exam. Without some practice it is difficult to get 65 i am sure other section you will get 65 but for 75 need some work in all section. Best of luck.


----------



## hdp9star

zaback21 said:


> I do my way. Then there are other methods of doing it. My method here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12817826-post19022.html


So zaback21, 
You do not recommended paraphrase the key word?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Figa

Hi evryone, 

I have cleared PTE few days ago.
Speaking 90
Reading 90
Listening 83
Writing 83

I will share few tips with you, maybe that would be helpful:

- the most important - get familiar with the test format basically like this: you look at the question and you know what to do with it
- read aloud - clear speech
- describe image - state the title, any measures (in %, in km, in kg, in whatever), state years (from year to year), what's the highest indicator, what's the lowest indicator, if you have the time you can state the source, sometimes it says on the bottom who prepared the data
- re-tell lecture - just try to write down everything you can and start from "The lecture is about.."
- summarize written text - writing has been always an issue to me to be honest but someone in this thread said that one sentence in this section should be approx 30 words and it's true. Some people are saying that you should read only first few lines of each paragraph, I don't know, my strategy was different - read carefully the whole text and you will see - the 30 word sentence will come to your mind straight away, keep it short. Capital letter and full stop.
- essay - make sure you stick to intro, paragraphs, conclusion
- reading - you must read everything. I know time is the issue. But even filling the blanks, don't read just the sentence that needs to be filled, read the whole context, it's all related. If you think that none of the answer is right, read the whole paragraph and you can simply guess which word fits. Even multiple choice or single choice - read the question and then the whole text, the answer will come.
- listening - focus focus focus. When you're listening, don't read the text. One thing at a time. Listen first, then read. The answer will come. Writing from dictation may be a bit hard, but at least write any kind of collocations you hear. 

Good luck for all of you!


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> So zaback21,
> You do not recommended paraphrase the key word?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am neither recommending nor saying anything. My method works for me. But most coaching sites says to do it in like 30-40 works and explain the main meaning. Where as I just write back whatever they said in under 75 words. I do the same for Retell lecture and SST too. I don't follow any format except for Describe Image where I find too much info that needs to be said in under 40 s and unless you give Intro and Conclusion and some body points, you lose marks. So, other than that, I just write back everything they say in my own words using their words.

Same goes for essay, I just look at the 25-30 essays from the link and look at their main points so in the exam I won't have to spend much time thinking about what to write but to write as much as I can and I usually prefer writing 275-300 words as this gives more mark.

P.S. I did paraphrase, but mostly I tried writing my own way. There isn't much time in the exam, and trying too think too much doesn't work.


----------



## hdp9star

zaback21 said:


> I am neither recommending nor saying anything. My method works for me. But most coaching sites says to do it in like 30-40 works and explain the main meaning. Where as I just write back whatever they said in under 75 words. I do the same for Retell lecture and SST too. I don't follow any format except for Describe Image where I find too much info that needs to be said in under 40 s and unless you give Intro and Conclusion and some body points, you lose marks. So, other than that, I just write back everything they say in my own words using their words.
> 
> Same goes for essay, I just look at the 25-30 essays from the link and look at their main points so in the exam I won't have to spend much time thinking about what to write but to write as much as I can and I usually prefer writing 275-300 words as this gives more mark.
> 
> P.S. I did paraphrase, but mostly I tried writing my own way. There isn't much time in the exam, and trying too think too much doesn't work.


Sounds good 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

@zaback, how can I get this 25-30 essays?


----------



## riyapatel

hii experts,


i have done all pte gold test of re-order paragraphs , but i need to practice more so where can i can i got re-order para which is similar level of actual exam and also need some describe images link pls helps me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> @zaback, how can I get this 25-30 essays?


Check the link of google drive posted here by experts before. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> @zaback, how can I get this 25-30 essays?


It's on this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Anyway, here: https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0


----------



## zaback21

riyapatel said:


> hii experts,
> 
> 
> i have done all pte gold test of re-order paragraphs , but i need to practice more so where can i can i got re-order para which is similar level of actual exam and also need some describe images link pls helps me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here are some, not sure if it will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Sam Vlad

redhills said:


> My scores are also bit close to yours.I have also taken mock test just before few days before real exam. With your score i see that your speaking is almost same for both Mock same as mine. I would recommend you to improve speaking before taking real exam. Without some practice it is difficult to get 65 i am sure other section you will get 65 but for 75 need some work in all section. Best of luck.


Thanks for your reply. Could you help to provide your actual exam score and mock test score? This will help me to identify the difference between mock test and actual exam. People say mock exam is harder than actual PTE exam. Is it true?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Yes. In most of the cases, the actual exam is easier than mock. For eg, I got 78 for speaking in mock but 89 in actual. The reading section also I felt actual was easier than mock.

But as always there are exceptions, a friend of mine always get 80+ in speaking in mock test, but less than 65 in the actual. But this is a very rare case.



Sam Vlad said:


> Thanks for your reply. Could you help to provide your actual exam score and mock test score? This will help me to identify the difference between mock test and actual exam. People say mock exam is harder than actual PTE exam. Is it true?


----------



## sumitgupta22

People help me with following sentences. I am writing SWT -

As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions, *etc., *can be compared accurately*;* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.

As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions and so on, can be compared accurately*,* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.

As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living can be compared accurately, however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.



Please suggest which is grammatically correct?


----------



## shawnfj

Hi Everyone,

I've tried IELTS twice and failed to get an 8.0 in writing and ended up with a 7.0. I am not a native English speaker but I do have a pretty good command of the language.

My recent IELTS score is L-9.0 R-8.5 W-7.0 S-8.5.

As the accounting occupation is flooded, I have decided to opt for the PTE Academic exam in Brisbane in October to get 20 points.

Based on the above IELTS score, how much revision and practice would I require to get 79+ in each component of the exam?

Note, I am not taking this exam lightly and I am flying to Brizzy specifically to take a shot at this exam with the desired marks.

Any recommendations/suggestions or insights would be appreciated


----------



## Kylie Jay

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask , is there any benefit of changing the test centres? I mean, not doing the test in the same centre again and again. Because I have heard if I change the centre its hard to track my performance? Is that true? 

Please experts your inputs are highly appreciated.

Also , any comments on the new test centre in Sydney Olympic Park?

Thanks


----------



## Kunwar ankush

shawnfj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've tried IELTS twice and failed to get an 8.0 in writing and ended up with a 7.0. I am not a native English speaker but I do have a pretty good command of the language.
> 
> My recent IELTS score is L-9.0 R-8.5 W-7.0 S-8.5.
> 
> As the accounting occupation is flooded, I have decided to opt for the PTE Academic exam in Brisbane in October to get 20 points.
> 
> Based on the above IELTS score, how much revision and practice would I require to get 79+ in each component of the exam?
> 
> Note, I am not taking this exam lightly and I am flying to Brizzy specifically to take a shot at this exam with the desired marks.
> 
> Any recommendations/suggestions or insights would be appreciated


Its easy to get marks in PTE than in IELTS but they both have very different format. You have work on that and looking at your scores I think you can get 79+. So, get familiar with the format and it is advisable to appear for Mock test feom pearson atleast you know which sections need more practice.


----------



## shawnfj

Kunwar ankush said:


> Its easy to get marks in PTE than in IELTS but they both have very different format. You have work on that and looking at your scores I think you can get 79+. So, get familiar with the format and it is advisable to appear for Mock test feom pearson atleast you know which sections need more practice.


Thanks Ankush, much appreciated. It feels good to know that I do stand a fair chance of getting 79+. As it is, I've got all my materials ready and have started browsing through them. The Pearson Practice Test Plus, MacMillan PTE Testbuilder (thank you for emailing it across), PTE Academic Offline Test. I'll also undertake the Gold Kit tests in due course to gauge myself. I've also downloaded E2 and Navjot Brar videos so I do have a plethora of resources at my disposal 

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kunwar ankush

shawnfj said:


> Thanks Ankush, much appreciated. It feels good to know that I do stand a fair chance of getting 79+. As it is, I've got all my materials ready and have started browsing through them. The Pearson Practice Test Plus, MacMillan PTE Testbuilder (thank you for emailing it across), PTE Academic Offline Test. I'll also undertake the Gold Kit tests in due course to gauge myself. I've also downloaded E2 and Navjot Brar videos so I do have a plethora of resources at my disposal
> 
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


If you need any help in any section, I am just a ping away 😊


----------



## zaback21

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to ask , is there any benefit of changing the test centres? I mean, not doing the test in the same centre again and again. Because I have heard if I change the centre its hard to track my performance? Is that true?
> 
> Please experts your inputs are highly appreciated.
> 
> Also , any comments on the new test centre in Sydney Olympic Park?
> 
> Thanks


On this day and age of computer, do you really thinking sitting on a different computer in a different test centre is going to make any difference ? As you said things about hard to track performance, but your performance is linked to your PTE account and hence you can never change that. Don't try creating another one cos your palm scan will show duplicate account and PTE will ultimately merge them and will also create delays.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

I agree to this. Doesn't make any difference.



zaback21 said:


> On this day and age of computer, do you really thinking sitting on a different computer in a different test centre is going to make any difference ? As you said things about hard to track performance, but your performance is linked to your PTE account and hence you can never change that. Don't try creating another one cos your palm scan will show duplicate account and PTE will ultimately merge them and will also create delays.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Re-posting -

People help me with following sentences. I am writing SWT -

As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions, *etc., *can be compared accurately*;* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.

As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions and so on, can be compared accurately*,* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.

As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living can be compared accurately, however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.



Please suggest which is grammatically correct?


----------



## Kylie Jay

Thanks for the input. I don't think it is possible to create another account with one passport.


----------



## Kylie Jay

zaback21 said:


> On this day and age of computer, do you really thinking sitting on a different computer in a different test centre is going to make any difference ? As you said things about hard to track performance, but your performance is linked to your PTE account and hence you can never change that. Don't try creating another one cos your palm scan will show duplicate account and PTE will ultimately merge them and will also create delays.



Thanks for the input and I don't think it is possible to have another account with one passport.


----------



## Kylie Jay

Hi All,

Just thought to post some hints through my last attempt.

Speaking:

I got a picture . There were tow flags , Jordan and UAE
others were quite often graphs and tables

Writing 

I got two essays: Mass media and healthy life style 
SWT : Song birds, Australian foods

Reading and listening : was very easy . I cant remember any of them.
4th attempt : LRWS: 79/86/84/74 

Planning to take the test soon as my aim is 79+. Please share if you guys can remember anything from the test.

Good Luck.

Thanks


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> Re-posting -
> 
> People help me with following sentences. I am writing SWT -
> 
> As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions, *etc., *can be compared accurately*;* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.
> 
> As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions and so on, can be compared accurately*,* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.
> 
> As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living can be compared accurately, however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest which is grammatically correct?





Hi Sumit,

Can you please copy the original text? 
I am not an expert, but would like to give a try.

Noticed your last attempt scores  and I feel you .
Good luck.


----------



## daffodil80

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to ask , is there any benefit of changing the test centres? I mean, not doing the test in the same centre again and again. Because I have heard if I change the centre its hard to track my performance? Is that true?
> 
> Please experts your inputs are highly appreciated.
> 
> Also , any comments on the new test centre in Sydney Olympic Park?
> 
> Thanks


Changing centre might help if you feel the infrastructure at one particular centre is not good. I stay in Delhi and there is particularly one centre that has very old PCs and it is hard to type on the keyboards however there is another centre that is very new and has better infrastructure. From that perspective, changing a centre can make a difference however there is no difficulty with tracking your performance whatsoever because the account is linked with your ID and finger prints. So wherever you take the test, it will show all the past data etc.


----------



## daffodil80

sumitgupta22 said:


> Re-posting -
> 
> People help me with following sentences. I am writing SWT -
> 
> As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions, *etc., *can be compared accurately*;* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.
> 
> As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living, which is generally measured by number of cars, phones, televisions and so on, can be compared accurately*,* however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.
> 
> As there is no common unit of measurement, no two countries' standard of living can be compared accurately, however, each country's currency is converted to get the national income in dollar, but these figures can often be misleading as sometimes exchange rate can be artificial.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest which is grammatically correct?


I am not an expert but from as much as I know -

The first one is for sure wrong as you cannot use semi colon ( in SWT as semi colon is used to join to independent clauses....two independent clauses mean two complete sentence (that is something you cannot use in SWT)...Also you cannot use the word etc. in SWT as it involves a full stop (.)

The second one also seems incorrect due to the formation of sentence that starts with "can be" after a comma. in SWT you should not try to cite examples rather just cover the main point. 

This seems to be better than the rest in my opinion.


----------



## Kylie Jay

daffodil80 said:


> Changing centre might help if you feel the infrastructure at one particular centre is not good. I stay in Delhi and there is particularly one centre that has very old PCs and it is hard to type on the keyboards however there is another centre that is very new and has better infrastructure. From that perspective, changing a centre can make a difference however there is no difficulty with tracking your performance whatsoever because the account is linked with your ID and finger prints. So wherever you take the test, it will show all the past data etc.


Thank you and all the best


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,
Just wanted to share an example of SWT. It was corrected by the teachers of e2language school and I scored 90 points for it. Here you go:

The Salem witch trials were a series of hearings and prosecutions of people accused of witchcraft in colonial Massachusetts between February 1692 and May 1693. The trials resulted in the executions of twenty people, fourteen of whom women, and all but one by hanging. Twelve other women had previously been executed in Massachusetts and Connecticut during the 17th century. Despite being generally known as the Salem witch trials, the preliminary hearings in 1692 were conducted in several towns: Salem Village which is now called Danvers, Salem Town, Ipswich and Andover. The most infamous trials were conducted by the Court of Oyer and Terminer in 1692 in Salem Town.

The episode is one of the Colonial America's most notorious cases of mass hysteria, and has been used in political rhetoric and popular literature as a vivid cautionary tale about the dangers of isolationism, religious extremism, false accusations and lapses in due process. It was not unique, but simply a Colonial American example of the much broader phenomenon of witch trials in the early modern period. Many historians consider the lasting effects of the trials to have been highly influential in subsequent United States history. According to historian George Lincoln Burr, "the Salem witchcraft was the rock on which the theocracy shattered".

Summary:
The Salem witch trials have become famous due to the killing of twenty people between 1692 and 1693 in Massachusetts, which led to the continuous discussions about the negative effects of religion as well as the issues of isolationism.


----------



## Ptera

Kylie Jay said:


> Thank you and all the best


Hi mate,
Looking at your signature, I´m just wondering how did you improve your reading score from 71 to 86? Please share some good tips!

PTE 3rd : L77 R 71 W80 S82
PTE 4th : L79 R86 W84 S74


----------



## sumitgupta22

daffodil80 said:


> I am not an expert but from as much as I know -
> 
> The first one is for sure wrong as you cannot use semi colon ( in SWT as semi colon is used to join to independent clauses....two independent clauses mean two complete sentence (that is something you cannot use in SWT)...Also you cannot use the word etc. in SWT as it involves a full stop (.)
> 
> The second one also seems incorrect due to the formation of sentence that starts with "can be" after a comma. in SWT you should not try to cite examples rather just cover the main point.
> 
> This seems to be better than the rest in my opinion.


Thanks for feedback.

However, are you sure about semi colon. I know that it is not advisable, as it is difficult to use it with correct grammar. I remember Jay, e2language instructor, saying to use semi colon if one is absolutely sure of the grammar. But, it will make two sentence which is prohibited in SWT, is something unheard of.

Moreover, etc. can be avoided as sounds informal, however, using . would make two sentence, I doubt this. As, if some sentence asks you write Mr. Dr. then ?

In fact, through this post I wanted to know proper usage of semicolon. And if we can use etc. (as it sounds informal).


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought to post some hints through my last attempt.
> 
> Speaking:
> 
> I got a picture . There were tow flags , Jordan and UAE
> others were quite often graphs and tables
> 
> Writing
> 
> I got two essays: Mass media and healthy life style
> SWT : Song birds, Australian foods
> 
> Reading and listening : was very easy . I cant remember any of them.
> 4th attempt : LRWS: 79/86/84/74
> 
> Planning to take the test soon as my aim is 79+. Please share if you guys can remember anything from the test.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Thanks


Healthy lifestyle.... it seems a new topic.. Do you remember something more about it?

Also, I see lot of people got song birds, australian food texts in SWT. If you can recall few more words and try searching them online, we may get the exact text. It will be helpful...


----------



## daffodil80

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks for feedback.
> 
> However, are you sure about semi colon. I know that it is not advisable, as it is difficult to use it with correct grammar. I remember Jay, e2language instructor, saying to use semi colon if one is absolutely sure of the grammar. But, it will make two sentence which is prohibited in SWT, is something unheard of.
> 
> Moreover, etc. can be avoided as sounds informal, however, using . would make two sentence, I doubt this. As, if some sentence asks you write Mr. Dr. then ?
> 
> In fact, through this post I wanted to know proper usage of semicolon. And if we can use etc. (as it sounds informal).


All I know is that semi colon is used to join two independent clauses, which means two complete sentences that can stand on their own. It is not really difficult to use as the rule is pretty simple as I mentioned earlier. 

As we are required to summarize in one sentence, using semi colon is kind of using two sentences by avoiding full stop. 

for example-
I cannot go to work; I am stuck with something at my home - This look one sentence but these are actually two and this is perfectly fine grammatically

I cannot go to work; as I am stuck with something at my home - This is grammatically wrong as the second sentence is not independent clause but a subordinate clause. 


Regarding the dot in "etc." - I remember someone mentioning this in some youtube video I watched while I was preparing for the exam


----------



## sumitgupta22

daffodil80 said:


> All I know is that semi colon is used to join two independent clauses, which means two complete sentences that can stand on their own. It is not really difficult to use as the rule is pretty simple as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> As we are required to summarize in one sentence, using semi colon is kind of using two sentences by avoiding full stop.
> 
> for example-
> I cannot go to work; I am stuck with something at my home - This look one sentence but these are actually two and this is perfectly fine grammatically
> 
> I cannot go to work; as I am stuck with something at my home - This is grammatically wrong as the second sentence is not independent clause but a subordinate clause.
> 
> 
> Regarding the dot in "etc." - I remember someone mentioning this in some youtube video I watched while I was preparing for the exam


What you are saying is absolutely correct that -" semi colon is used to join two independent clauses, which means two complete sentences that can stand on their own"

But, I do not agree with the statement that it is not valid in PTE SWT. See - PTE Tips: Summarise Writtin Text

which says - "Correct use of commas is also vital to the Summarise written text item type, so it is important to know when to use them! Follow these rules to ensure you are using commas correctly. Similarly, students benefit greatly from knowing how to use a semicolon ( ; ). This can often be used instead of a full stop to join two sentences together - but it still counts as one sentence!"


----------



## Romeoprexx

Most PTE SWT and sample answers can be found on the link below 

http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Summarize-Written-Text.pdf


----------



## hdp9star

Romeoprexx said:


> Most PTE SWT and sample answers can be found on the link below
> 
> http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Summarize-Written-Text.pdf


I got three summary during my two exam attempts. 
Great material to practice.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie Jay

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Looking at your signature, I´m just wondering how did you improve your reading score from 71 to 86? Please share some good tips!
> 
> PTE 3rd : L77 R 71 W80 S82
> PTE 4th : L79 R86 W84 S74


Hey,

I kept practicing. It is very hard to find new materials, therefore I did all what is available online again and again. I follow the E2 methods for every section same as reading. I personally believe that in order to improve reading, it will take time. But it depends on the ability. So I recommend you to keep practicing. At least try to do a reading task on daily basis. That will make you to achieve your target.

For MCMA and MCSA : Read the question first and then the answers . After that match the answers with the para.
Re order : Try to find the sequence using subject verb object method (E2 method)

The rest of the tasks are heavily depending on your vocabulary.

Good Luck


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> Healthy lifestyle.... it seems a new topic.. Do you remember something more about it?
> 
> Also, I see lot of people got song birds, australian food texts in SWT. If you can recall few more words and try searching them online, we may get the exact text. It will be helpful...


Hey Sumitgupta,

Yes exactly, it was a new topic for me too. I have never seen that essay before. It was about why people cannot live a healthy life style these days and how can governments and health services help people to live a healthy life.

SWT

Song birds : That was about do female birds sing or not from the beginning, do they sing only for special purposes such as mating etc.

Im sorry ,Australian foods , I have a blank memory. I know it is quite frustrating when you say you cant remember anything about foods 

When are you taking the test again? Im sure you will crack it next time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faraz365

Hello mates
Today i got my pte results.
1st time 61 overall
2nd time 74 overall
3rd time 71 overall
This time 69 overall
My writing scores and listening scores keep on decreasing everytime.
Im worried about listening.i am unable to get more than 70 in that.please advice...best materials or good trainer


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey Sumitgupta,
> 
> Yes exactly, it was a new topic for me too. I have never seen that essay before. It was about why people cannot live a healthy life style these days and how can governments and health services help people to live a healthy life.
> 
> SWT
> 
> Song birds : That was about do female birds sing or not from the beginning, do they sing only for special purposes such as mating etc.
> 
> Im sorry ,Australian foods , I have a blank memory. I know it is quite frustrating when you say you cant remember anything about foods
> 
> When are you taking the test again? Im sure you will crack it next time :fingerscrossed:


Thanks so much mate. I giving it on coming Monday.


----------



## sumitgupta22

hdp9star said:


> I got three summary during my two exam attempts.
> Great material to practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Did you get 3 from above mentioned link? If this is true then its a goldmine..


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey Sumitgupta,
> 
> Yes exactly, it was a new topic for me too. I have never seen that essay before. It was about why people cannot live a healthy life style these days and how can governments and health services help people to live a healthy life.
> 
> SWT
> 
> Song birds : That was about do female birds sing or not from the beginning, do they sing only for special purposes such as mating etc.
> 
> Im sorry ,Australian foods , I have a blank memory. I know it is quite frustrating when you say you cant remember anything about foods
> 
> When are you taking the test again? Im sure you will crack it next time :fingerscrossed:


Did you get this No12 from - http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Summarize-Written-Text.pdf?_sm_au_=irRBmmT0rPSB1DBN


----------



## prashant.spce

Romeoprexx said:


> Most PTE SWT and sample answers can be found on the link below
> 
> http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Summarize-Written-Text.pdf


Indeed..

I had got SLP officer & Napping in the recent attempt and i remember Computer Programming from earlier attempt.


----------



## nishish

http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Summarize-Written-Text.pdf
I guess this could be helpful for future test takers.
I got number- 1.7, 1.18, 1.28, 1.30 in my three attempts at the exam.


----------



## daffodil80

sumitgupta22 said:


> What you are saying is absolutely correct that -" semi colon is used to join two independent clauses, which means two complete sentences that can stand on their own"
> 
> But, I do not agree with the statement that it is not valid in PTE SWT. See - PTE Tips: Summarise Writtin Text
> 
> which says - "Correct use of commas is also vital to the Summarise written text item type, so it is important to know when to use them! Follow these rules to ensure you are using commas correctly. Similarly, students benefit greatly from knowing how to use a semicolon ( ; ). This can often be used instead of a full stop to join two sentences together - but it still counts as one sentence!"


I read the link...yes it says that even if someone uses semi colon, it will be count as one sentence. Well technically it should be two but seems PTE only considers full stop as a sentence separator.


----------



## Rob1980

Well i got my results today, so I'll give you my thoughts on it all.


I'm a native english speaker, born and lived in England all of my life.

I booked my PTE exam about 4 weeks ago, and spent a few evenings each week practicing on my pc and took the 2 mock tests.

Mock test 1 I completed quickly, without trying and before studying and scored fairly poorly, I just wanted to work out what it looked like, I scored L82, R63, S77, W68 (13/06/2017)

Mock test 2 I took seriously, I scored L89, R81, S89, W79 after some revision, watching youtube videos etc..(17/06/2017)

I took the real exam on Friday 14/07/2017.

I booked the AM test 08:30 as I'm more alert in the mornings. I got up at 04:30, travelled up allowing myself plenty of time to get a cup of tea in a cafe without pressurising myself more than I needed to.

I found the reception to be quite serious, but I can understand why, there were 8 or 9 of us in the room.

When we were all in, we were told we could start - I waited until most of the others were speaking first to adjust to the noise.

I can't remember a great deal about the test, or the questions I'm afraid, other than I remember realising I had finished the writing section much earlier than everyone else, I panicked thinking I'd skipped an essay by mistake, but told myself I just had one..

I know I got a few wrong, 1 of the short answers, and i struggled time wise with the reading section, loosing lots on the re-order paragraphs, on the listening sections I found myself distracted at times, and struggling to pay attention, this is just me in life......

My overall assessment of the real test vs the mock tests may differ slightly to others, I'm a native English speaker, so certain aspects like speaking didn't concern me, or being able to listen to fast spoken words in different accents, I did however feel like I'd perhaps messed it up when I left, or may have just scraped through.

I don't feel the mock tests are harder, I do perhaps think they are scored in a more strict manor in order to encourage people to practice more, I found some of the questions harder in the real exam, but I'm sure stress played a part in that too.

My advice would be to practice with lots of noise around you, don't try to find a quiet place, your not going to have it quiet on the day, don't bother testing and testing, just focus on your weak areas, watch lots of videos, E2language ones were my preferred.

If you leave the exam thinking you messed up, don't panic, you might be surprised at your results as I was.

For my visa application I required 20 points from English language, which I managed to achieve with a score of L90, R90, S90, W86 - overall score 90, I really thought I'd messed up my listening and reading parts, but it turns out my educated guesses were ok (I got down to the last few seconds at times, but never ran out of time)

Keep an eye on that clock!

In conclusion, to summerise, finally..  give yourself plenty of time, drink plenty of water the day before so your not dehydrated, use the 10 minute break, revise your weakest points, and I didn't bother revising for 2 days prior to my test to give myself a break.

Good luck all


edit* lots of spelling and grammar errors here, but I'm not fixing them lol


----------



## R_J

Got my PTE result today, thanks to this wonderful group...

My scores are: L90 R86 S90 W82 ( a surprise for me too ) 

It was the first time I was writing PTE and everything I learned was from this forum and other youtube videos.

I would like to share few things that might have worked for me,

I feel PTE is all about speaking confidently, time management and few techniques. One retell lecture and couple of describe image I couldn't understand completely but I tried to grasp what ever I can and I spoke with out any hesitation & umms & ahhs..I tried not to paraphrase and used the same sentence what was spoken in the lecture. 

For describe image, I spoke for around 35 seconds, including the conclusion.

I clicked next as soon as I finished speaking so that it wont capture any back ground noise.

The room will be packed with other test taker's so please be mentally prepared to talk in midst of disturbances.

I got 2 essays and I wrote 4 paragraphs for each essay and gave my conclusion in the last paragraph.

We are used to MS auto correction so please make sure you proofread your writing for spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. I found lot's of mistakes in my writing while proofreading, so please spend some time for proof reading and manage your time accordingly. 

I feel my vocabulary was just OK and I tried to not to complicate any sentences.

It is definitely not a test to validate your cognisance, I believe all you have to do is speak confidently. I used simple day to day language while speaking.

Please watch the youtube videos from Navjot Brar and E2Language, it really helps a lot.

Thanks all for your help. 

Regards
RJ


----------



## sumitgupta22

Congratz RJ and Rob!


----------



## zaback21

Rob1980 said:


> edit* *lots of spelling and grammar errors* here, but I'm not fixing them lol


Congrats !

I think that's why you missed 4 marks in writing lol !


----------



## Diggy

Who took PTE-A this week?


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> Did you get this No12 from - http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Summarize-Written-Text.pdf?_sm_au_=irRBmmT0rPSB1DBN


I sent you a PM


----------



## Kylie Jay

Rob1980 said:


> Well i got my results today, so I'll give you my thoughts on it all.
> 
> 
> I'm a native english speaker, born and lived in England all of my life.
> 
> I booked my PTE exam about 4 weeks ago, and spent a few evenings each week practicing on my pc and took the 2 mock tests.
> 
> Mock test 1 I completed quickly, without trying and before studying and scored fairly poorly, I just wanted to work out what it looked like, I scored L82, R63, S77, W68 (13/06/2017)
> 
> Mock test 2 I took seriously, I scored L89, R81, S89, W79 after some revision, watching youtube videos etc..(17/06/2017)
> 
> I took the real exam on Friday 14/07/2017.
> 
> I booked the AM test 08:30 as I'm more alert in the mornings. I got up at 04:30, travelled up allowing myself plenty of time to get a cup of tea in a cafe without pressurising myself more than I needed to.
> 
> I found the reception to be quite serious, but I can understand why, there were 8 or 9 of us in the room.
> 
> When we were all in, we were told we could start - I waited until most of the others were speaking first to adjust to the noise.
> 
> I can't remember a great deal about the test, or the questions I'm afraid, other than I remember realising I had finished the writing section much earlier than everyone else, I panicked thinking I'd skipped an essay by mistake, but told myself I just had one..
> 
> I know I got a few wrong, 1 of the short answers, and i struggled time wise with the reading section, loosing lots on the re-order paragraphs, on the listening sections I found myself distracted at times, and struggling to pay attention, this is just me in life......
> 
> My overall assessment of the real test vs the mock tests may differ slightly to others, I'm a native English speaker, so certain aspects like speaking didn't concern me, or being able to listen to fast spoken words in different accents, I did however feel like I'd perhaps messed it up when I left, or may have just scraped through.
> 
> I don't feel the mock tests are harder, I do perhaps think they are scored in a more strict manor in order to encourage people to practice more, I found some of the questions harder in the real exam, but I'm sure stress played a part in that too.
> 
> My advice would be to practice with lots of noise around you, don't try to find a quiet place, your not going to have it quiet on the day, don't bother testing and testing, just focus on your weak areas, watch lots of videos, E2language ones were my preferred.
> 
> If you leave the exam thinking you messed up, don't panic, you might be surprised at your results as I was.
> 
> For my visa application I required 20 points from English language, which I managed to achieve with a score of L90, R90, S90, W86 - overall score 90, I really thought I'd messed up my listening and reading parts, but it turns out my educated guesses were ok (I got down to the last few seconds at times, but never ran out of time)
> 
> Keep an eye on that clock!
> 
> In conclusion, to summerise, finally..  give yourself plenty of time, drink plenty of water the day before so your not dehydrated, use the 10 minute break, revise your weakest points, and I didn't bother revising for 2 days prior to my test to give myself a break.
> 
> Good luck all
> 
> 
> edit* lots of spelling and grammar errors here, but I'm not fixing them lol


Hi Rob,

First of all congratulations arty:

Do you remember the essay topic? Please share if you do.

Thanks


----------



## KKB_0602

*Need help for PTE reading to achieve 79+ in 3 monhts*

HI Rob1980,sumitgupta22,zaback21,R_J

I'm preparing for overall 79+ in PTE, I got the idea how I can achieve 79+ in Writing, Speaking and listening with practice, I have already scored 65+ in all them with 2-3 months of preparation but my biggest concern is reading where I need to work a lot for achieving 79+. I have been reading newspapers specially THE HINDU, INDIAN EXPRESS but I found the vocabulary and the topics used in PTE exam are bit strange. So guys I need your expert advise for the reading materials that I can practice daily...please suggest..

Thanks In advance !!!!


----------



## R_J

Diggy said:


> Who took PTE-A this week?


I took the exam on Monday and got result on Tuesday.


----------



## Kapss

R_J said:


> I took the exam on Monday and got result on Tuesday.


Can you recall the items you got in the exam especially essay.


----------



## hdp9star

Kapss said:


> Can you recall the items you got in the exam especially essay.


Essays are repeating in the exam from the 30-40 topics, with little tweak some times.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KKB_0602

*Need help for PTE reading to achieve 79+ in 3 monhts*

HI Rob1980,sumitgupta22,zaback21,R_J

I'm preparing for overall 79+ in PTE, I got the idea how I can achieve 79+ in Writing, Speaking and listening with practice, I have already scored 65+ in all them with 2-3 months of preparation but my biggest concern is reading where I need to work a lot for achieving 79+. I have been reading newspapers specially THE HINDU, INDIAN EXPRESS but I found the vocabulary and the topics used in PTE exam are bit strange. So guys I need your expert advise for the reading materials that I can practice daily...please suggest..

Thanks In advance !!!!


----------



## hdp9star

KamalBafila said:


> HI Rob1980,sumitgupta22,zaback21,R_J
> 
> I'm preparing for overall 79+ in PTE, I got the idea how I can achieve 79+ in Writing, Speaking and listening with practice, I have already scored 65+ in all them with 2-3 months of preparation but my biggest concern is reading where I need to work a lot for achieving 79+. I have been reading newspapers specially THE HINDU, INDIAN EXPRESS but I found the vocabulary and the topics used in PTE exam are bit strange. So guys I need your expert advise for the reading materials that I can practice daily...please suggest..
> 
> Thanks In advance !!!!


When is your exam?
Dude, have some patient.  


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

i have difficulties with PTE speaking, couldn't score 65+, max is 60+.


----------



## BillyJoe101

Got my result - 90 in speaking, listening and reading. 89 in writing.

im so happy, it is untrue. It has been a long journey, where i have taken Ietls twice and pte twice.

YAY


----------



## Kapss

BillyJoe101 said:


> Got my result - 90 in speaking, listening and reading. 89 in writing.
> 
> im so happy, it is untrue. It has been a long journey, where i have taken Ietls twice and pte twice.
> 
> YAY


What were your essay topics? Do you think fancy words are important in it? I use to write like a lay man.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Kapss said:


> What were your essay topics? Do you think fancy words are important in it? I use to write like a lay man.


I can answer that for you . They are not neither is lengthy essay required. I get 5.5 - 6.0 in IELTS writing module, but so far my minimum score in writing is 78(took mock 3 times and real once). I have never written essay above 225 words, on average i write 215 word.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vibs

I got the below scores in 1st round of PTE-Academic:
Listening: 90
Reading: 89
Speaking: 77
Writing:90

This makes me Proficient in English for Australia PR.

Can I attempt PTE Again and just focus on Speaking and get 79+

Can I mix the results of 2 PTE-attempts?


----------



## Kapss

vibs said:


> I got the below scores in 1st round of PTE-Academic:
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 89
> Speaking: 77
> Writing:90
> 
> This makes me Proficient in English for Australia PR.
> 
> Can I attempt PTE Again and just focus on Speaking and get 79+
> 
> Can I mix the results of 2 PTE-attempts?


Can you share little more about your writing; like questions, your strategy?


----------



## vibs

no strategy..I just looked at the format of question paper and went blank to the test center!


----------



## mike129

took the exam today..it was terrible


----------



## mike129

they changed the order of questions in reading


----------



## amit9

Would u mind sharing the new order of questions in reading?

QUOTE=mike129;12860250]they changed the order of questions in reading[/QUOTE]


----------



## zaback21

vibs said:


> I got the below scores in 1st round of PTE-Academic:
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 89
> Speaking: 77
> Writing:90
> 
> This makes me Proficient in English for Australia PR.
> 
> Can I attempt PTE Again and just focus on Speaking and get 79+
> 
> Can I mix the results of 2 PTE-attempts?


Try these Speaking Tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

No, you can't mix, need to get 79+ in all at the same test.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

I think the order is random. For me it was something like - fill in the blanks reading and writing, fill in the blanks reading, re order, multiple choice multiple answer, multiple choice single answer.

In my opinion, when you practise make a note of the time you need for each section.

For eg, I need 1.5 minutes for a re order paragraph and when I gave the exam I go to the next question after this time. In reading time management is really important. I feel they are indirectly checking your reading speed.




amit9 said:


> Would u mind sharing the new order of questions in reading?
> 
> QUOTE=mike129;12860250]they changed the order of questions in reading


[/QUOTE]


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Speaking Tips:
-Speak fluently, don't stammer.
-Focus on intonation.
-Clarity and pronunciation of the words.
-Do not focus more on the content. But don't deviate from the topic.
-Speak with hand movements; It will help your fluency.
-Do read a loud, and ask your friends to correct you.



zaback21 said:


> Try these Speaking Tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> No, you can't mix, need to get 79+ in all at the same test.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

I think a little focus on vocab is good. I will suggest a couple of good words will do the job. Which can be acquired by practice.



Kapss said:


> What were your essay topics? Do you think fancy words are important in it? I use to write like a lay man.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Hi,

I think you are on the right path.

I did similar things also read a couple of Sidney Sheldon to improve my reading and comprehending speed.

downloaded GRE high-frequency words from youtube on my phone and kept listening to the same during free time.

Brush up your grammar skills, that will help you in fill in the blanks.

Understand the strategies of re-order para.

Not sure which one helped me. But I managed to get 79 in reading.



KamalBafila said:


> HI Rob1980,sumitgupta22,zaback21,R_J
> 
> I'm preparing for overall 79+ in PTE, I got the idea how I can achieve 79+ in Writing, Speaking and listening with practice, I have already scored 65+ in all them with 2-3 months of preparation but my biggest concern is reading where I need to work a lot for achieving 79+. I have been reading newspapers specially THE HINDU, INDIAN EXPRESS but I found the vocabulary and the topics used in PTE exam are bit strange. So guys I need your expert advise for the reading materials that I can practice daily...please suggest..
> 
> Thanks In advance !!!!


----------



## KKB_0602

Thanks for sound advice Mate !!! 
What you think about science daily will it help because most of the topics comes from science, technology, health, environment and humanity.....will it help ??


----------



## KKB_0602

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you are on the right path.
> 
> I did similar things also read a couple of Sidney Sheldon to improve my reading and comprehending speed.
> 
> downloaded GRE high-frequency words from youtube on my phone and kept listening to the same during free time.
> 
> Brush up your grammar skills, that will help you in fill in the blanks.
> 
> Understand the strategies of re-order para.
> 
> Not sure which one helped me. But I managed to get 79 in reading.


Thanks for sound advice Mate !!! 
What you think about science daily will it help because most of the topics comes from science, technology, health, environment and humanity.....will it help ??


----------



## suriya8187

Hi All,

Frustrated on seeing this score. target 65+. What you guys suggest? should I take immediately or take after 2 or 3 weeks.
2nd attempt:
L69 R64 S66 W67 -- G89 O66 P63 V90 WD90

Regards
Suriya
1st attempt L69 R63 S61 W65


----------



## mike129

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I think the order is random. For me it was something like - fill in the blanks reading and writing, fill in the blanks reading, re order, multiple choice multiple answer, multiple choice single answer.
> 
> In my opinion, when you practise make a note of the time you need for each section.
> 
> For eg, I need 1.5 minutes for a re order paragraph and when I gave the exam I go to the next question after this time. In reading time management is really important. I feel they are indirectly checking your reading speed.


[/QUOTE]

same here


----------



## mike129

suriya8187 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Frustrated on seeing this score. target 65+. What you guys suggest? should I take immediately or take after 2 or 3 weeks.
> 2nd attempt:
> L69 R64 S66 W67 -- G89 O66 P63 V90 WD90
> 
> Regards
> Suriya
> 1st attempt L69 R63 S61 W65


Do you feel ready ? to take it again ?..only you can answer this.


----------



## guest1700

*Thank you*



R_J said:


> Got my PTE result today, thanks to this wonderful group...
> 
> My scores are: L90 R86 S90 W82 ( a surprise for me too )
> 
> It was the first time I was writing PTE and everything I learned was from this forum and other youtube videos.
> 
> I would like to share few things that might have worked for me,
> 
> I feel PTE is all about speaking confidently, time management and few techniques. One retell lecture and couple of describe image I couldn't understand completely but I tried to grasp what ever I can and I spoke with out any hesitation & umms & ahhs..I tried not to paraphrase and used the same sentence what was spoken in the lecture.
> 
> For describe image, I spoke for around 35 seconds, including the conclusion.
> 
> I clicked next as soon as I finished speaking so that it wont capture any back ground noise.
> 
> The room will be packed with other test taker's so please be mentally prepared to talk in midst of disturbances.
> 
> I got 2 essays and I wrote 4 paragraphs for each essay and gave my conclusion in the last paragraph.
> 
> We are used to MS auto correction so please make sure you proofread your writing for spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. I found lot's of mistakes in my writing while proofreading, so please spend some time for proof reading and manage your time accordingly.
> 
> I feel my vocabulary was just OK and I tried to not to complicate any sentences.
> 
> It is definitely not a test to validate your cognisance, I believe all you have to do is speak confidently. I used simple day to day language while speaking.
> 
> Please watch the youtube videos from Navjot Brar and E2Language, it really helps a lot.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Regards
> RJ


Thank you so much !! I have mine on the 26th and this was very helpful.


----------



## ArGo

Hi,

I have failed to achieve 79+ in my first attempt, all because I took it light and just appeared without much preparation. Now I think I understood which parts of PTE require preparation time for my second attempt. But what do you guys suggest, to go retest immediately or couple of weeks later?

Here are my scores:

Listening : 67
Reading : 60
Speaking : 87
Writing : 71

Enabling : Gr 54; Or 90; Pr 81; Sp 81; Vo 61; WD 83

Mistakes I did which I remember:

# I had to rush with my answers in reading section as I was not prepared to read long paragraphs.
# Multiple choice questions consumed a lot of time as I was going through it again and again before clicking next
# Re-order paragraphs I was not confident and I am sure it's because of the grammar. May be I need to brush up my grammar skills.

Anything else you can guys infer from my score that I missed?


Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

Can anybody explain this speaking score to me?
1 try. 2 try
Listening. 65. 62
Reading 69. 75
Speaking. 62. 60
Writing. 66. 63

Grammar. 68. 78
OF. 61. 62
Pron. 51. 59
Spelling. 48. 21
Vocab. 74. 67
Written disc. 55. 78

Read aloud, Describe Image was good. Repeat sentence was fair and retell lecture was OK.

I also do terrible in dictation. I improved a little in pronunciation in a week but I believe the Fluency must be improve. I just need 65+.

Unlike past I made sure Not to cut sentence in half (4-5 times in previous exam). 
But being little slow during retell lecture, not doing well in repeat sentence might be an issue?

I need 65 ASAP for state sponsorship before they close it. So what could it be done to improve with in a week or so.

Please share your input


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnysunny

ArGo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have failed to achieve 79+ in my first attempt, all because I took it light and just appeared without much preparation. Now I think I understood which parts of PTE require preparation time for my second attempt. But what do you guys suggest, to go retest immediately or couple of weeks later?
> 
> Here are my scores:
> 
> Listening : 67
> Reading : 60
> Speaking : 87
> Writing : 71
> 
> Enabling : Gr 54; Or 90; Pr 81; Sp 81; Vo 61; WD 83
> 
> Mistakes I did which I remember:
> 
> # I had to rush with my answers in reading section as I was not prepared to read long paragraphs.
> # Multiple choice questions consumed a lot of time as I was going through it again and again before clicking next
> # Re-order paragraphs I was not confident and I am sure it's because of the grammar. May be I need to brush up my grammar skills.
> 
> Anything else you can guys infer from my score that I missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



looking at your scores, please take some time and then retake the test because your reading abilities cant be improved overnight,


----------



## Hakostrofik

Hi everyone,

Here is my first attempt results:

Listening : 70
Reading : 74
Speaking : 78
Writing : 67

Writing did give me chills 

As preparation, I only watched E2Language youtube videos with Jay for a month and completed a pearson paid test.

Overall, I hope that everyone will get his/her desired scores.


----------



## mike129

guys i have a question ...when I took the 10 minutes break before listening part...the examiner locked my computer as an unplanned break ...is that correct ?


----------



## ArGo

mike129 said:


> guys i have a question ...when I took the 10 minutes break before listening part...the examiner locked my computer as an unplanned break ...is that correct ?


That's the same thing done to me when I took my exam 2 days back. Looks like that's how they do it. Lets see if someone have noticed something different 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakostrofik

mike129 said:


> guys i have a question ...when I took the 10 minutes break before listening part...the examiner locked my computer as an unplanned break ...is that correct ?


They did the exact same thing to me...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my first attempt results:
> 
> Listening : 70
> Reading : 74
> Speaking : 78
> Writing : 67
> 
> Writing did give me chills
> 
> As preparation, I only watched E2Language youtube videos with Jay for a month and completed a pearson paid test.
> 
> Overall, I hope that everyone will get his/her desired scores.


Can you share your mocks result :

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Hi Guys,

i am going to write my second PTE exam on 7th aug. i am struggling a bit in Speaking section. English is not my first language but i speak it everyday for 8 hours at my work. i am in a technical consulting role and interact with clients all over world. they have face any issues understanding me. altough i must say, i stammer a little bit, even in my mother tongue.

my goal is to get 79+. i had already watched all videos from E2 language and Navjot Brar. used golden practice tests and other material available online.

is there any other tip i could try to score better in speaking section? i can say i did not do good in describe image part.

looking forward for inputs.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Final (19 June): LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points)
ACS Applied: 19th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## Ptera

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i am going to write my second PTE exam on 7th aug. i am struggling a bit in Speaking section. English is not my first language but i speak it everyday for 8 hours at my work. i am in a technical consulting role and interact with clients all over world. they have face any issues understanding me. altough i must say, i stammer a little bit, even in my mother tongue.
> 
> my goal is to get 79+. i had already watched all videos from E2 language and Navjot Brar. used golden practice tests and other material available online.
> 
> is there any other tip i could try to score better in speaking section? i can say i did not do good in describe image part.
> 
> looking forward for inputs.
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Final (19 June): LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Hi mate,

I scored 90 in speaking and I followed this strategy below. I´ve already shared it here but here you go once again:


Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!! 

Example:
Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all. 
This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010. 
Body part:
1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003. 
2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008. 
3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
Conclusion: 
Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.

That´s all. 

Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!

Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
Just learn these phrases:
The speaker was discussing the “topic” 
He/she mentioned the key word 4”
He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”

To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the “key word 1” and how important it is. He/she mentioned the “key word 4”and that we all should be aware of it. 
Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.


----------



## vishtrap

Hi All - 
Below are my PTE Mock Test 1 Scores
L-50, R-54, S-48, W-58
I have my real PTE test in 1 month on 19th Aug. I need minimum 65+. With this mock test result, do you think I can achieve 65+
For some reason, my oral fluency and pronunciation was very low at 49 and 25 respectively.
I am really worried, as I did pretty bad in the mock test


----------



## Ptera

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you are on the right path.
> 
> I did similar things also read a couple of Sidney Sheldon to improve my reading and comprehending speed.
> 
> downloaded GRE high-frequency words from youtube on my phone and kept listening to the same during free time.
> 
> Brush up your grammar skills, that will help you in fill in the blanks.
> 
> Understand the strategies of re-order para.
> 
> Not sure which one helped me. But I managed to get 79 in reading.


Hi,
I read your story about all your PTE attempts. Well done mate!
What was actually your strategy for reading as you have noticebly improved your score! Apart from reading the books and improving grammar, did u learn any collocations? What was your strategy for MCMA & MCSA? How was your time management for each exercise? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cairnz

Dear brave hearts,
thanks a lot to each and every one of you...
especially Zaback...
PTE second attempt scores(19/7/17)
L72
R80
S85
W72
for those who are trying to crack this exam, my experience in single sentence...
"Speak fluently with confidence and other tasks will follow"...


----------



## zaback21

Cairnz said:


> Dear brave hearts,
> thanks a lot to each and every one of you...
> especially Zaback...
> PTE second attempt scores(19/7/17)
> L72
> R80
> S85
> W72
> for those who are trying to crack this exam, my experience in single sentence...
> "Speak fluently with confidence and other tasks will follow"...


Congrats mate ! I hope now you have 65 to apply. You will get your invite soon hopefully in 1-6 rounds in Electronics. I will suggest not to lodge without *Complete Application* at any cost even if you have to wait 1 months or so after getting invite. You will thank me later. 

Better start here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html

If I were you, I would get my PCC and Medical soon close to the invite. Wait for the ceiling to be released tomorrow or next week and then plan.


----------



## Cairnz

zaback21 said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear brave hearts,
> thanks a lot to each and every one of you...
> especially Zaback...
> PTE second attempt scores(19/7/17)
> L72
> R80
> S85
> W72
> for those who are trying to crack this exam, my experience in single sentence...
> "Speak fluently with confidence and other tasks will follow"...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate ! I hope now you have 65 to apply. You will get your invite soon hopefully in 1-6 rounds in Electronics. I will suggest not to lodge without *Complete Application* at any cost even if you have to wait 1 months or so after getting invite. You will thank me later.
> 
> Better start here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html
> 
> If I were you, I would get my PCC and Medical soon close to the invite. Wait for the ceiling to be released tomorrow or next week and then plan.
Click to expand...


Sure...
I need further help...
will ask you at rite time...
Thanks many


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Can you read science 40 mins daily for 20 days? I really cant. So I picked up something which interests me. Even the same with Hindu editorial. I did that for few days and gave up. 
And if you check people who got good reading skills, they always read things that interest them. So mock it. 

So my advice will be read things which you like. But not some of the poor novels / online blogs. Read something good.



KamalBafila said:


> Thanks for sound advice Mate !!!
> What you think about science daily will it help because most of the topics come from science, technology, health, environment, and humanity.....will it help ??


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

With 65+ what will be your total points? What is your ansco code?



suriya8187 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Frustrated on seeing this score. target 65+. What you guys suggest? should I take immediately or take after 2 or 3 weeks.
> 2nd attempt:
> L69 R64 S66 W67 -- G89 O66 P63 V90 WD90
> 
> Regards
> Suriya
> 1st attempt L69 R63 S61 W65


----------



## sumitgupta22

Writing experts, please help. As there is no way I can check my SWT, I am always in dilemma. for instance, I am not sure if following summary is good enough -

When Australians engage in debate about educational quality or equity, they often seem to accept that a country cannot achieve both at the same time. The lecture will present compelling international evidence that there are countries which do, though Australia is not among them.

Curriculum reforms intended to improve equity often fail to do so because they increase breadth or differentiation in offerings in a way that increases differences in quality. Further, these differences in quality often reflect differences in students’ social backgrounds because the ‘new’ offerings are typically taken up by relatively disadvantaged students who are not served well them. Evidence from New South Wales will be used to illustrate this point.

The need to improve the quality of education is well accepted across OECD and other countries as they seek to strengthen their human capital to underpin their modern, knowledge economies. Improved equity is also important for this purpose, since the demand for high-level skills is widespread and the opportunities for the low-skilled are diminishing.

Improved equity in education is also important for social cohesion. There are countries in which the education system seems primarily to reproduce existing social arrangements, conferring privilege where it already exists and denying it where it does not. Even in countries where the diagnosis might be less extreme, the capacity of schooling to build social cohesion is often diminished by the way in which schools separate individuals and groups. The lecture will explore ways in which an education system could provide choice, as Australia’s does, while also increasing social capital and helping to increase social cohesion. The perspective will be one of lifelong learning and not just learning during the years of schooling.

*Although educational quality is important for robust human capital and educational equity for social cohesion, they are difficult to attain simultaneously, as when efforts are made to improve equity of education, quality degrades.*

Please review.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Reading Strategy:

In my opinion, when you practice make a note of the time you need for each section.

For eg, I need 1.5 minutes for a re order paragraph and when I gave the exam I go to the next question after this time. In reading time management is really important. I feel they are indirectly checking your reading speed.



Ptera said:


> Hi,
> I read your story about all your PTE attempts. Well done mate!
> What was actually your strategy for reading as you have noticebly improved your score! Apart from reading the books and improving grammar, did u learn any collocations? What was your strategy for MCMA & MCSA? How was your time management for each exercise?
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

vishtrap said:


> Hi All -
> Below are my PTE Mock Test 1 Scores
> L-50, R-54, S-48, W-58
> I have my real PTE test in 1 month on 19th Aug. I need minimum 65+. With this mock test result, do you think I can achieve 65+
> For some reason, my oral fluency and pronunciation was very low at 49 and 25 respectively.
> I am really worried, as I did pretty bad in the mock test



To be brutally honest with you, you need to work hard to get 65+. When I say hard, I mean 1 hour a day. ( if you can put more, well and good). I will suggest to buy a book for PTE and work out all the tests. Be comfortable with all the sections, understand the do's and don'ts.


----------



## KKB_0602

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Can you read science 40 mins daily for 20 days? I really cant. So I picked up something which interests me. Even the same with Hindu editorial. I did that for few days and gave up.
> And if you check people who got good reading skills, they always read things that interest them. So mock it.
> 
> So my advice will be read things which you like. But not some of the poor novels / online blogs. Read something good.


Yeah that's true mate. Nobody can read repeated stuff for longer duration it's kind of boring.. but at the moment I m ready to read anything which will improve my score going forward....considering your suggestion I'm going to read mix bag of everything such as.. the Hindu/ Indian express editorials ..science daily etc.....
can you please advice me for the Reading and Writing fill in the blanks..what kind of material I should follow..??


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Buy Mc Millian and PTE test builder from an online store and work out all the questions.

Understand the logic/grammar ( especially subject verb agreement ) behind the answers. Get familiarised with the collocations.

And remember "Rome was not built in a day". It will take time, but each step will count. So be patient and keep working.

It is a marathon, not a 100 m dash.



KamalBafila said:


> Yeah that's true mate. Nobody can read repeated stuff for longer duration it's kind of boring.. but at the moment I m ready to read anything which will improve my score going forward....considering your suggestion I'm going to read mix bag of everything such as.. the Hindu/ Indian express editorials ..science daily etc.....
> can you please advice me for the Reading and Writing fill in the blanks..what kind of material I should follow..??


----------



## hdp9star

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Buy Mc Millian and PTE test builder from an online store and work out all the questions.
> 
> Understand the logic/grammar ( especially subject verb agreement ) behind the answers. Get familiarised with the collocations.
> 
> And remember "Rome was not built in a day". It will take time, but each step will count. So be patient and keep working.
> 
> It is a marathon, not a 100 m dash.


On top of that try to write a word that you think would be nice to collect with meaning and example..I mean whether you read somewhere, or encounter while solving any question.
You will soon understand the words thoroughly. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

sumitgupta22 said:


> Writing experts, please help. As there is no way I can check my SWT, I am always in dilemma. for instance, I am not sure if following summary is good enough -
> 
> When Australians engage in debate about educational quality or equity, they often seem to accept that a country cannot achieve both at the same time. The lecture will present compelling international evidence that there are countries which do, though Australia is not among them.
> 
> Curriculum reforms intended to improve equity often fail to do so because they increase breadth or differentiation in offerings in a way that increases differences in quality. Further, these differences in quality often reflect differences in students’ social backgrounds because the ‘new’ offerings are typically taken up by relatively disadvantaged students who are not served well them. Evidence from New South Wales will be used to illustrate this point.
> 
> The need to improve the quality of education is well accepted across OECD and other countries as they seek to strengthen their human capital to underpin their modern, knowledge economies. Improved equity is also important for this purpose, since the demand for high-level skills is widespread and the opportunities for the low-skilled are diminishing.
> 
> Improved equity in education is also important for social cohesion. There are countries in which the education system seems primarily to reproduce existing social arrangements, conferring privilege where it already exists and denying it where it does not. Even in countries where the diagnosis might be less extreme, the capacity of schooling to build social cohesion is often diminished by the way in which schools separate individuals and groups. The lecture will explore ways in which an education system could provide choice, as Australia’s does, while also increasing social capital and helping to increase social cohesion. The perspective will be one of lifelong learning and not just learning during the years of schooling.
> 
> *Although educational quality is important for robust human capital and educational equity for social cohesion, they are difficult to attain simultaneously, as when efforts are made to improve equity of education, quality degrades.*
> 
> Please review.


Ok, not exhaustive, but a few thoughts:


There's no introduction, it's unclear what you're intending to do i nthe piece.
"The lecture will" is future tense, introducing something that will happen. If you are summarising a lecture, this is the wrong tense; if you're summarising a preview then you have the wrong subject (use "the preview indicates/notes/states/etc that the lecture will")
You're not in control of the language you're using. I have no idea what "robust human capital" might be. It feels like an exercise to show off vocab rather than a coherent piece. Cool down the language.
Likewise, some of the word choices come across as odd. Examples: diagnosis, differentiation, primarily
Some sentences have too many prepositions. Take a breather and break into sentences or reorder the words.
The topics don't link, leading to a disjointed feeling. I got to the end of the piece and felt none the wiser about the topic. In fact I had a "what did I just read?" feeling. Set pace and flow. Link concepts: "The lecturer notes that despite this....", "The lecturer also considers", etc.

Your English is clearly pretty good, but you try to be too wordy and clever. Waxing lyrical only works if the flourishes don't diminish readability.


----------



## FFacs

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I scored 90 in speaking and I followed this strategy below. I´ve already shared it here but here you go once again:
> 
> 
> Describe image (talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Example:
> Introduction: Don´t touch the y-axis at all.
> This bar chart represents the number of students who received good marks at school from 2001 to 2010.
> Body part:
> 1.The highest number can be seen in 2005 for male students followed by 2004 and 2003.
> 2.The lowest number could be recorded in 2001, followed by 2002 and 2008.
> 3. the value reached a pick at 6 in 2005.
> Conclusion:
> Overall, we can see a gradual increase in numbers from 2001 to 2005 and a slightly decrease from 2009 to 2010.
> 
> That´s all.
> 
> Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!
> 
> Write down the topic. It will be clear from the beginning. Then write down the sentences exactly how you will say it during 40 seconds. It doesn´t matter what you say, but please say it grammatically correct. You just need to write down full sentences where you use 5 key words and the topic.
> Just learn these phrases:
> The speaker was discussing the “topic”
> He/she mentioned the key word 4”
> He/she also was discussing the “key word 1”
> Furthermore, he/she talked about the “key word 2”
> In addition, he/she was described the “key word 3”
> Finally, he/she suggested “the key word 5”
> 
> To these sentences you can just add something like: He/she was discussing the “key word 1” and how important it is. He/she mentioned the “key word 4”and that we all should be aware of it.
> Just add something which even doesn´t make sense but it´s grammatically correct.


Excellent advice. TO the "Describe image" advice I would add: don't try to be a scientist, be a linguist. In other words, don't spend all your time trying to work out *interesting* or *clever* things to say. If you instantly notice it's a 1/x relationship, good for you, but don't spend those seconds fretting over accuracy of interpretation. I was almost paralysed by my first one spending a heart-pounding eternity in the twilight zone thinking "is it a positive or negative correlation?".


----------



## suriya8187

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> With 65+ what will be your total points? What is your ansco code?


65 points for 261313 and planning to claim extra 5 point for partner.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

suriya8187 said:


> 65 points for 261313 and planning to claim extra 5 point for partner.


Ok; For PTE I will suggest to prepare for at least 20 days and then give next attempt.

Practice all the sections once again. Work a little bit on english skills. Aim for 70+.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Can you share your mocks result :
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I am from Karachi planning to take PTE in UAE somewhere between mid Aug and mid Sep. Whats your plan?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

taimour said:


> HI All, anyone from Pakistan who has recently appeared in PTE in Dubai or Sharjah? I am planning to visit Dubai for appearing in PTE test next month so need some guidance. Will be glad if anyone helps. Regards


Me too. Planning to take PTE in UAE somewhere between 15th Aug and 20th Sep


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

farrukh.rashid said:


> Yes PTE is much easier than IELTS only if you know the strategies and tips to tackle it. Actually the candidates were speaking so loudly that I got distracted in speaking section and it affected my reading & listening score as Re-tell lecture & Describe Image section have marks for reading & listening as well. Whereas, I was able to score 66 (7 band) in writing which was difficult for me to score in IELTS as you can see the result from IELTS score. That is why I suggested you to attempt the test on weekday only rather than on weekend.



When are you planning to take next PTE. I am Planning in Aug or Sep. Needs ome guidance about the sequence in which i should work. I am thinking to first book PTE test in Dubai, then apply or visa, then book flight.

EA Skill Assessment +ve Outcome 7th July.
Need 65+ in PTE for 60 points (189 visa).


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

apa11 said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> I am from Pak and also preparing for the PTE. Can you please share where are you now and also where r u living in PK.?


I am planning to take PTE in Dubai in Aug / Sep. Whats your plan?


----------



## sumitgupta22

FFacs said:


> Ok, not exhaustive, but a few thoughts:
> 
> 
> There's no introduction, it's unclear what you're intending to do i nthe piece.
> "The lecture will" is future tense, introducing something that will happen. If you are summarising a lecture, this is the wrong tense; if you're summarising a preview then you have the wrong subject (use "the preview indicates/notes/states/etc that the lecture will")
> You're not in control of the language you're using. I have no idea what "robust human capital" might be. It feels like an exercise to show off vocab rather than a coherent piece. Cool down the language.
> Likewise, some of the word choices come across as odd. Examples: diagnosis, differentiation, primarily
> Some sentences have too many prepositions. Take a breather and break into sentences or reorder the words.
> The topics don't link, leading to a disjointed feeling. I got to the end of the piece and felt none the wiser about the topic. In fact I had a "what did I just read?" feeling. Set pace and flow. Link concepts: "The lecturer notes that despite this....", "The lecturer also considers", etc.
> 
> Your English is clearly pretty good, but you try to be too wordy and clever. Waxing lyrical only works if the flourishes don't diminish readability.


Hi FFacs,

Sorry, my question was not clear.. Actually I just wrote the thing in bold.. rest is part of the passage that I got to summarize.. my bad. Let me put it again --

_I have following text as part of Summarize Written Text -

When Australians engage in debate about educational quality or equity, they often seem to accept that a country cannot achieve both at the same time. The lecture will present compelling international evidence that there are countries which do, though Australia is not among them.

Curriculum reforms intended to improve equity often fail to do so because they increase breadth or differentiation in offerings in a way that increases differences in quality. Further, these differences in quality often reflect differences in students’ social backgrounds because the ‘new’ offerings are typically taken up by relatively disadvantaged students who are not served well them. Evidence from New South Wales will be used to illustrate this point.

The need to improve the quality of education is well accepted across OECD and other countries as they seek to strengthen their human capital to underpin their modern, knowledge economies. Improved equity is also important for this purpose, since the demand for high-level skills is widespread and the opportunities for the low-skilled are diminishing.

Improved equity in education is also important for social cohesion. There are countries in which the education system seems primarily to reproduce existing social arrangements, conferring privilege where it already exists and denying it where it does not. Even in countries where the diagnosis might be less extreme, the capacity of schooling to build social cohesion is often diminished by the way in which schools separate individuals and groups. The lecture will explore ways in which an education system could provide choice, as Australia’s does, while also increasing social capital and helping to increase social cohesion. The perspective will be one of lifelong learning and not just learning during the years of schooling._

I need to summarize it. And I tried. My response is - 

*Although educational quality is important for robust human capital and educational equity for social cohesion, they are difficult to attain simultaneously, as when efforts are made to improve equity of education, quality degrades.*

One point from your feedback .. robust is not correct word here.. may be I should use strong (as mentioned in the passage).. other?


----------



## shawnfj

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi FFacs,
> 
> Sorry, my question was not clear.. Actually I just wrote the thing in bold.. rest is part of the passage that I got to summarize.. my bad. Let me put it again --
> 
> _I have following text as part of Summarize Written Text -
> 
> When Australians engage in debate about educational quality or equity, they often seem to accept that a country cannot achieve both at the same time. The lecture will present compelling international evidence that there are countries which do, though Australia is not among them.
> 
> Curriculum reforms intended to improve equity often fail to do so because they increase breadth or differentiation in offerings in a way that increases differences in quality. Further, these differences in quality often reflect differences in students’ social backgrounds because the ‘new’ offerings are typically taken up by relatively disadvantaged students who are not served well them. Evidence from New South Wales will be used to illustrate this point.
> 
> The need to improve the quality of education is well accepted across OECD and other countries as they seek to strengthen their human capital to underpin their modern, knowledge economies. Improved equity is also important for this purpose, since the demand for high-level skills is widespread and the opportunities for the low-skilled are diminishing.
> 
> Improved equity in education is also important for social cohesion. There are countries in which the education system seems primarily to reproduce existing social arrangements, conferring privilege where it already exists and denying it where it does not. Even in countries where the diagnosis might be less extreme, the capacity of schooling to build social cohesion is often diminished by the way in which schools separate individuals and groups. The lecture will explore ways in which an education system could provide choice, as Australia’s does, while also increasing social capital and helping to increase social cohesion. The perspective will be one of lifelong learning and not just learning during the years of schooling._
> 
> I need to summarize it. And I tried. My response is -
> 
> *Although educational quality is important for robust human capital and educational equity for social cohesion, they are difficult to attain simultaneously, as when efforts are made to improve equity of education, quality degrades.*
> 
> One point from your feedback .. robust is not correct word here.. may be I should use strong (as mentioned in the passage).. other?


I've just begun going through the PTE materials and I will be sitting the exam in October. My response would be below. Please feel free to critique this as it would also be a learning experience for me. It's 75 words.

*Australia, in contrast to other countries, believe that quality and equity cannot be accepted simultaneously as curriculum reforms have an adverse effect on equity as a consequence of increasing differences in quality which further reflect differences in student’s social backgrounds as per evidence from New South Wales, leading to soaring demand for high skills and a decrease in low skills, thus, the education system should provide options to build on social cohesion and social capital. *


----------



## Ilay

FFacs said:


> Excellent advice. TO the "Describe image" advice I would add: don't try to be a scientist, be a linguist. In other words, don't spend all your time trying to work out *interesting* or *clever* things to say. If you instantly notice it's a 1/x relationship, good for you, but don't spend those seconds fretting over accuracy of interpretation. I was almost paralysed by my first one spending a heart-pounding eternity in the twilight zone thinking "is it a positive or negative correlation?".




What about this template then:

The line graph shows the information about energy consumption in north and south america in 2007.

The x axis shows the various means of consumption including coal, oil and nuclear.

The y axis shows the percentage of total ranging from 0 to %50

Overall, from the graph we can clearly see that, the figure was the highest in oil for north america and sout america with 41% and 45% respectively.

38 sec.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Ilay said:


> What about this template then:
> 
> The line graph shows the information about energy consumption in north and south america in 2007.
> 
> The x axis shows the various means of consumption including coal, oil and nuclear.
> 
> The y axis shows the percentage of total ranging from 0 to %50
> 
> Overall, from the graph we can clearly see that, the figure was the highest in oil for north america and sout america with 41% and 45% respectively.
> 
> 38 sec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Forgot, whereas the figure was the lowest in nuclear with only 1% for south america..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Ilay said:


> What about this template then:
> 
> The line graph shows the information about energy consumption in north and south america in 2007.
> 
> The x axis shows the various means of consumption including coal, oil and nuclear.
> 
> The y axis shows the percentage of total ranging from 0 to %50
> 
> Overall, from the graph we can clearly see that, the figure was the highest in oil for north america and sout america with 41% and 45% respectively.
> 
> 38 sec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would say that describe minimum and maximum instead of axis. Will help you to increase your score. Be fluent with bit pace. I boomed up my score from 52 to 85 in speaking just with pace. It is true that content comes in second place. Fluency and pronunciation is vital important. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

mandy2137 said:


> I would say that describe minimum and maximum instead of axis. Will help you to increase your score. Be fluent with bit pace. I boomed up my score from 52 to 85 in speaking just with pace. It is true that content comes in second place. Fluency and pronunciation is vital important.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




I forgot to add the min.

If i add the lowest, as in, whereas the figure was the lowest in nuclear for south america with only 1%.

Then it gets 38-39 sec.

Im just scared that i might stumble as I try to work out what to say,so for the sake of increasing the fluency I think I could stick with explaining the x n y..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

If you will be worries about content more than fluency and pro then it can affect your score. I didnt hear in 2 lectures and could not describe all points in image but i managed my fluency. This helped me. So decide what you have to speak and stick with that. So that you just look at the data and speak.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## vishtrap

Thank you for the answer. I know it is a tough task for me to get 65+

Is it true, that mock test tend to be a bit more difficult than real test?

I am in a peculiar situation. Currently I am at 60 points and if don't score 65+ in PTE, however with 50+ points in PTE, I can still file EOI say 1st week Sept.

However, I am going to lose 5 points in Dec, due to my age as I turn 33. Are there chances for an invite for 60 points by Dec in 189 category. I am applying under 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## hdp9star

Hello guys, 
What is the best way to take a note in retell lecture,
Just write few keywords, and make a statement while retell?

I some time lost in my notes of I write more and hence results in hesitation.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

hdp9star said:


> Hello guys,
> What is the best way to take a note in retell lecture,
> Just write few keywords, and make a statement while retell?
> 
> I some time lost in my notes of I write more and hence results in hesitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would recommend you to search for video in youtube with "retell lecture Navjot Brar". She has been disseminated her knowledge with perfect examples.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

hdp9star said:


> Hello guys,
> What is the best way to take a note in retell lecture,
> Just write few keywords, and make a statement while retell?
> 
> I some time lost in my notes of I write more and hence results in hesitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
I can tell you my strategy. My English is not that good and I scored 6 in IELTS for speaking but handled to score 90 in PTE. I used the strategy with 5-6 key words. I just wrote down the sentences exactly how I said it during 40 sec. 
I used only 5-6 key words and wrote something like this: 

The speaker was discussing " KEY WORD 1" and how important it is. He also mentioned "KEY WORD 2" and we all should be aware of it. 
Etc..

So I wrote something, what even doesn´t make sence, but used around 6 words (key words) from the lecture. In order to be fluent I just read from my notes the text exactly how I wrote it down. It worked for me..


----------



## hdp9star

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I can tell you my strategy. My English is not that good and I scored 6 in IELTS for speaking but handled to score 90 in PTE. I used the strategy with 5-6 key words. I just wrote down the sentences exactly how I said it during 40 sec.
> I used only 5-6 key words and wrote something like this:
> 
> The speaker was discussing " KEY WORD 1" and how important it is. He also mentioned "KEY WORD 2" and we all should be aware of it.
> Etc..
> 
> So I wrote something, what even doesn´t make sence, but used around 6 words (key words) from the lecture. In order to be fluent I just read from my notes the text exactly how I wrote it down. It worked for me..


Thanks for the inputs, so you write the 4-5 sentence while listening the lecture, simultaneously?
Wow

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

mandy2137 said:


> I would recommend you to search for video in youtube with "retell lecture Navjot Brar". She has been disseminated her knowledge with perfect examples.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the inputs, I watched her videos bit the problem I faced sometime is to search for the keywords for the retell. I need to practice to write more quickly with good handwriting ( man! Sometimes they might hard for even me to decipher.) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

hdp9star said:


> Thanks for the inputs, so you write the 4-5 sentence while listening the lecture, simultaneously?
> Wow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I listen only for key words. Nothing else. So you just know how to start and finish your sentences and just need to put key words inbetween. I used for my sentences these examples:
The speaker was discussing " TOPIC". He also mentioned "KW2". Furthermore, he described "KW3". In addition, he discussed "KW4". He talked about "KW5". Finally, he suggested that "KW6". 
This is the strategy from e2language school. I just followed it and slowly wrote down my sentences, which actually didn´t make sence at all))


----------



## zaback21

hdp9star said:


> Thanks for the inputs, so you write the 4-5 sentence while listening the lecture, simultaneously?
> Wow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I actually try write down as much and if possible the whole thing and say it back changing slightly here and there. This way I won't have to think much but keep on saying as much as I can.

For that, you need to practice writing fast. You can skip is, am, are and other thing and whatever works for you.


----------



## mandy2137

zaback21 said:


> I actually try write down as much and if possible the whole thing and say it back changing slightly here and there. This way I won't have to think much but keep on saying as much as I can.
> 
> For that, you need to practice writing fast. You can skip is, am, are and other thing and whatever works for you.


Is skipping content affect listening scores?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mandy2137 said:


> Is skipping content affect listening scores?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Depends. As long as primary thoughts and keywords are there it should be fine. Even if not, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency probably matters 90% of the mark. These are the two most important things as seen.

Edit: The difficulty with not being able to grasp the whole lecture is not being able to say it back much and ruining the fluency. So, the more you can grasp/copy/write down, the more you can say and not stutter.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

vishtrap said:


> Thank you for the answer. I know it is a tough task for me to get 65+
> 
> Is it true, that mock test tend to be a bit more difficult than real test?
> 
> I am in a peculiar situation. Currently I am at 60 points and if don't score 65+ in PTE, however with 50+ points in PTE, I can still file EOI say 1st week Sept.
> 
> However, I am going to lose 5 points in Dec, due to my age as I turn 33. Are there chances for an invite for 60 points by Dec in 189 category. I am applying under 261313 Software Engineer


Yes. Mock is harder than the actual exam. 

Not sure what is the use of filing EOI with 50 points.

I waited for 1 year with 60 points for 189. No luck. And I dont think it will happen as well. You need min of 65 points to get 189.

But to get 65+ is not hard. Whatever be the condition of your English, you need to put an hours effort till you clear it. ( I think it is worth the investment)

If you are stuck with 60 points, you can try 190- Victoria. But chances are 50-50.


----------



## Romeoprexx

Do we really to speak fast too? i have listened to some model C1 answers that were kind of slow and contains fillers like um.


----------



## theillusionist

Ptera said:


> I listen only for key words. Nothing else. So you just know how to start and finish your sentences and just need to put key words inbetween. I used for my sentences these examples:
> The speaker was discussing " TOPIC". He also mentioned "KW2". Furthermore, he described "KW3". In addition, he discussed "KW4". He talked about "KW5". Finally, he suggested that "KW6".
> This is the strategy from e2language school. I just followed it and slowly wrote down my sentences, which actually didn´t make sence at all))


Hi Ptera,

I have been following your advises for Speaking section, If you don't mind can you share your recordings for Describe image, Re tell lecture and Read aloud. It will be really helpful to all of us. 

Zaback,

If you have any of your recordings, please do share. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

theillusionist said:


> Hi Ptera,
> 
> I have been following your advises for Speaking section, If you don't mind can you share your recordings for Describe image, Re tell lecture and Read aloud. It will be really helpful to all of us.
> 
> Zaback,
> 
> If you have any of your recordings, please do share.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are hundreds of official recordings in youtube and google drive links, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## priya_wb

*PTE Verification*

Hi Experts,

I have overall points of 55 without PTE score. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190. I have attempted pte almost 10 times and my last score is L 64 R 67 W 65 S 68. I missed in listening. My question can i put this score just modifying the Listening score to 65. Does DIPB verify pte score at the time of submitting EOI or after the invitation. I am taking another test again in august 1st week. Once i get 65 in all can i update the latest score in EOI. What is the effects doing this. 

Please suggest. Its urgent.

Thanks and Regards

Priya


----------



## sharma1981

priya_wb said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have overall points of 55 without PTE score. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190. I have attempted pte almost 10 times and my last score is L 64 R 67 W 65 S 68. I missed in listening. My question can i put this score just modifying the Listening score to 65. Does DIPB verify pte score at the time of submitting EOI or after the invitation. I am taking another test again in august 1st week. Once i get 65 in all can i update the latest score in EOI. What is the effects doing this.
> 
> Please suggest. Its urgent.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Priya


10 times?

I would advice you take professional coaching advice via some center. They will tell you where you are lagging. Looks like you are just giving PTE without identifying your weak areas. Its imp to know where you lag so that rather than just giving test again and again you do it with your limitations in mind.

Try joining a coaching center and see what they have to say.


----------



## mandy2137

I dont think eoi will pick it up as it required registered id of pte score card. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

mandy2137 said:


> I dont think eoi will pick it up as it required registered id of pte score card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


True. EOI needs a valid PTE ID against which it is confirmed


----------



## Romeoprexx

Hello guys i know this may not be the forum but my friend is taking IELTS academic and he asked if he can write Task 1 in writing like describe image in PTE. i mean use the PTE DI format to report the data


----------



## mandy2137

It can be used. However, he has to be more detailed in that.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Romeoprexx said:


> Hello guys i know this may not be the forum but my friend is taking IELTS academic and he asked if he can write Task 1 in writing like describe image in PTE. i mean use the PTE DI format to report the data


There is a write essay in PTE and there is a write essay in IELTS. Why he wants to use describe image of PTE?

He should google for writing template for IELTS and can follow that


----------



## Romeoprexx

sharma1981 said:


> There is a write essay in PTE and there is a write essay in IELTS. Why he wants to use describe image of PTE?
> 
> He should google for writing template for IELTS and can follow that


The IELTS Academic have two tasks one is an essay and the other is kinda similar to PTE DI format as u will be provided with graphs or bie chart and then u have to write a report about the information


----------



## hdp9star

Guys, 
Please share your inputs on this video who got 90. 




Share your comments please. I am too skeptical to believe it.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

Romeoprexx said:


> The IELTS Academic have two tasks one is an essay and the other is kinda similar to PTE DI format as u will be provided with graphs or bie chart and then u have to write a report about the information


Tell him to follow ielts-simon.com. He was former examiner and have good blog for ielts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

hdp9star said:


> Tell him to follow ielts-simon.com. He was former examiner and have good blog for ielts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank u very much this will be helpful to him


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Hi ,
Please do not enter any wrong info in EOI. This will not help you at all.

Can you please provide the details of your exam. Exam dates and scores. Just wanted to see the frequency of the test and scoring pattern.

I think you should not give up here. But do not take the next attempt until you fix the root cause.

We all there to help you. Do not lose hope.



priya_wb said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have overall points of 55 without PTE score. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190. I have attempted pte almost 10 times and my last score is L 64 R 67 W 65 S 68. I missed in listening. My question can i put this score just modifying the Listening score to 65. Does DIPB verify pte score at the time of submitting EOI or after the invitation. I am taking another test again in august 1st week. Once i get 65 in all can i update the latest score in EOI. What is the effects doing this.
> 
> Please suggest. Its urgent.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Priya


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

hdp9star said:


> Guys,
> Please share your inputs on this video who got 90.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e7tvudlvsP8
> Share your comments please. I am too skeptical to believe it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Why do you think it is sceptical?


----------



## Ilay

priya_wb said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I have overall points of 55 without PTE score. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190. I have attempted pte almost 10 times and my last score is L 64 R 67 W 65 S 68. I missed in listening. My question can i put this score just modifying the Listening score to 65. Does DIPB verify pte score at the time of submitting EOI or after the invitation. I am taking another test again in august 1st week. Once i get 65 in all can i update the latest score in EOI. What is the effects doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest. Its urgent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Priya




Once i read somewhere around in this forum that co checks it out..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Why do you think it is sceptical?


I just feel it, I am not an expert but isn't that too slow speech? 
Or is it good for the full marks?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Why do you think it is sceptical?




Perhaps whether these images really appeared on the exam..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

hdp9star said:


> I just feel it, I am not an expert but isn't that too slow speech?
> Or is it good for the full marks?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would say, as long as you can speak confidently without stammering and right pronunciation speaking should be good.


----------



## hdp9star

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I would say, as long as you can speak confidently without stammering and right pronunciation speaking should be good.


Got the point. Thanks for the inputs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

theillusionist said:


> Hi Ptera,
> 
> I have been following your advises for Speaking section, If you don't mind can you share your recordings for Describe image, Re tell lecture and Read aloud. It will be really helpful to all of us.
> 
> Zaback,
> 
> If you have any of your recordings, please do share.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi mate,

I will do once I'm back home in couple of days.


----------



## hdp9star

Hey all! 

Do we need to speak at simiper pace throughout the speaking section? 
It's on obvious that I did well in read aloud but spoke little slow in retell lecture, how much does it have an impact on score?

Thank you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

hdp9star said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Do we need to speak at simiper pace throughout the speaking section?
> It's on obvious that I did well in read aloud but spoke little slow in retell lecture, how much does it have an impact on score?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Keep your speaking flow equal through out speaking section. It would be easy if you practice with same pace during preparation.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

mandy2137 said:


> Keep your speaking flow equal through out speaking section. It would be easy if you practice with same pace during preparation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes, that's true and I believe this would be the issue why I got lower marks in speaking even though the describe image and read aloud was good. 
And one more thing what should be consider as a reference point to gauge a speed. Speak 5 sentences within 35-39 second in describe image? And follow the similar speed ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

I believe that speaking at good pace can yield good result for speaking section. Keep your describe image at 35, it will help you to speak more fluently. More content in speaking leads to lower marks as I tried this. As i said before pace should be similar and it can be possible if you practice with louder voice during praparation. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi FFacs,
> 
> 
> *Although educational quality is important for robust human capital and educational equity for social cohesion, they are difficult to attain simultaneously, as when efforts are made to improve equity of education, quality degrades.*
> 
> One point from your feedback .. robust is not correct word here.. may be I should use strong (as mentioned in the passage).. other?


Wow, in that case I'm unimpressed by whoever wrote the piece you are trying to summarise. It reads very poorly.

As to your query. Robust does work, but it feels buzzwordy. But that's because I don't like "human capital" either. I would phrase as "important to increase the talent and knowledge of the population". I'd also use an oxford comma after "capital" to separate the clauses. The end of the sentence also gets a bit busy with commas. Perhaps reorder yours ideas:

In education it is challenging to provide both quality and equity - contributors to the societal skills-base and social equity respectively - as improvements in one tend to negatively affect the other.

Just an idea. Yours was pretty good though. Just be careful with the commas; you can use a semi-colon or other to break ideas if you need to stick to one sentence.


----------



## FFacs

shawnfj said:


> I've just begun going through the PTE materials and I will be sitting the exam in October. My response would be below. Please feel free to critique this as it would also be a learning experience for me. It's 75 words.
> 
> *Australia, in contrast to other countries, believe that quality and equity cannot be accepted simultaneously as curriculum reforms have an adverse effect on equity as a consequence of increasing differences in quality which further reflect differences in student’s social backgrounds as per evidence from New South Wales, leading to soaring demand for high skills and a decrease in low skills, thus, the education system should provide options to build on social cohesion and social capital. *


Personally my feeling is that you tried to cram all the details in, rather than summarising. 

Big tip for this topic: learn to use the less common punctuation. Use the colon, semi-colon, em-dash and parenthesis (though I'm unsure if the exam software correctly assesses a hyphen as em-dash). The semi-colon in particular is very helpful. Also, the oxford comma brings readability. Example:

_Jeremy turned and faced Leslie, his sister and a police officer._

How many people are there in this scene?

Personally I only use the oxford comma when it's required for clarification.


----------



## FFacs

hdp9star said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Do we need to speak at simiper pace throughout the speaking section?
> It's on obvious that I did well in read aloud but spoke little slow in retell lecture, how much does it have an impact on score?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would advise modelling your delivery on a BBC news reader. Also useful is to imagine you are creating a recording for someone who doesn't know the subject (though not stupid). That will help you to keep in mind that you are transferring information, not making sounds,


----------



## sumitgupta22

FFacs said:


> Wow, in that case I'm unimpressed by whoever wrote the piece you are trying to summarise. It reads very poorly.
> 
> As to your query. Robust does work, but it feels buzzwordy. But that's because I don't like "human capital" either. I would phrase as "important to increase the talent and knowledge of the population". I'd also use an oxford comma after "capital" to separate the clauses. The end of the sentence also gets a bit busy with commas. Perhaps reorder yours ideas:
> 
> In education it is challenging to provide both quality and equity - contributors to the societal skills-base and social equity respectively - as improvements in one tend to negatively affect the other.
> 
> Just an idea. Yours was pretty good though. Just be careful with the commas; you can use a semi-colon or other to break ideas if you need to stick to one sentence.


Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback. I will try to absorb as much as I can. 

As far as original text is concerned, I can recall that it came in one of my previous attempts of PTE


----------



## sumitgupta22

Someone please help. I am trying to write summary of following text but I cannot see much information in this (the text is genuine as it was the part of pte exercise)..

_LIVE in the country and last three years longer than my city friends? Good news indeed, more backing for a lifestyle choice made half a lifetime ago when it seemed a good idea to exchange an Edinburgh terrace for a farm cottage.

I knew it was a good idea because I had been there before. Born and reared on a farm I had been seduced for a few years by the idea of being a big shot who lived and worked in a city rather than only going for the day to wave at the buses.

True, I was familiar with some of the minor disadvantages of country living such as an iffy private water supply sometimes infiltrated by a range of flora and fauna (including, on one memorable occasion, a dead lamb), the absence of central heating in farm houses and cottages, and a single-track farm road easily blocked by snow, broken-down machinery or escaped livestock. 

But there were many advantages as I told Liz back in the mid-Seventies. Town born and bred, eight months pregnant and exchanging a warm, substantial Corstorphine terrace for a windswept farm cottage on a much lower income, persuading her that country had it over town might have been difficult._

All I could write is - 
*Although city life attracts but living in a country side, in spite of having several minor problems, has more advantages than living in a town.*


----------



## sikkandar

Is it better to go for coaching for PTE to get 79+? If so please suggest best coaching center in Chennai?


----------



## subhasamaran

sikkandar said:


> Is it better to go for coaching for PTE to get 79+? If so please suggest best coaching center in Chennai?


please take training from E2L WEBSITE AND 

GO THROUH THESE LINKS






http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

tcY ONLINE TESTS WEBSITE


----------



## sbadriprasad

Hi,

I am Badri from Singapore. Planning to migrate to Australia. 

My points are
Age - 25
Skilled Employment - 15
Qualification - 15
Total - 55
So in English i have to score 10 points to get qualified.

I have decided to go with PTE-A Exam and started to learn about the patterns in the exam.
But i need your valuable guidance from where to start the preparation and to achieve the 65 score minimum in the exam. 

Your guidance is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Himadri

sumitgupta22 said:


> Someone please help. I am trying to write summary of following text but I cannot see much information in this (the text is genuine as it was the part of pte exercise)..
> 
> _LIVE in the country and last three years longer than my city friends? Good news indeed, more backing for a lifestyle choice made half a lifetime ago when it seemed a good idea to exchange an Edinburgh terrace for a farm cottage.
> 
> I knew it was a good idea because I had been there before. Born and reared on a farm I had been seduced for a few years by the idea of being a big shot who lived and worked in a city rather than only going for the day to wave at the buses.
> 
> True, I was familiar with some of the minor disadvantages of country living such as an iffy private water supply sometimes infiltrated by a range of flora and fauna (including, on one memorable occasion, a dead lamb), the absence of central heating in farm houses and cottages, and a single-track farm road easily blocked by snow, broken-down machinery or escaped livestock.
> 
> But there were many advantages as I told Liz back in the mid-Seventies. Town born and bred, eight months pregnant and exchanging a warm, substantial Corstorphine terrace for a windswept farm cottage on a much lower income, persuading her that country had it over town might have been difficult._
> 
> All I could write is -
> *Although city life attracts but living in a country side, in spite of having several minor problems, has more advantages than living in a town.*




Your written discourse needs improvement as you have written in simple English of daily use.

You must use language like this - the paragraph provided critical analysis of XXX although it argued YYY, it has also taken consideration in regard to ZXX.

Hope it helps, focus on grammar, correct spelling, use good words (they increase overall score of relevant sections) and write Literature style English.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

Stevefranc said:


> I haven't really tried the gold kit.I would suggest you to take up the scored mock test that's available in the pearsons website. This gives you a real time test experience. I practiced with the practice test plus book and did this scored mock test at the end.I scored 90 in all the sections with this. All the best for your test!


hey thanks. Yes, I took a retest today and the questions were same.


----------



## tatsme

hey thanks for the links.


----------



## tatsme

*Seek urgent help*

Hi guys,

I have been trying to improve my speaking following various practice materials; I took a mock test today and did badly scoring only 59 in speaking with 55 in oral fluency and 41 in pronunciation. Could you please help me identify my mistakes or areas of improvement.

The link for my voice recording for read aloud, describe graph and re tell lecture is below:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1bR4e9zI6O2X3ZlX3N5NDRHREU?usp=sharing


Thanks Guys!


----------



## tatsme

*Help in Speaking section*

I have been trying to improve my speaking following various practice materials; I took a mock test today and did badly scoring only 59 in speaking with 55 in oral fluency and 41 in pronunciation. Could you please help me identify my mistakes or areas of improvement.

The link for my voice recording for describe graph,read aloud and re tell lecture (in that order) is below:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2c3JiOHB5c2lxUlU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2bjJMLW9HYXJGUlU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2SFkwM3ZWbFVxYk0/view?usp=sharing


Thanks Guys


----------



## tatsme

I have been trying to improve my speaking following various practice materials; I took mock test A from PTE practice today and did badly scoring only 59 in speaking with 55 in oral fluency and 41 in pronunciation. Could you please help me identify my mistakes or areas of improvement.

The link for my voice recording for describe graph,read aloud and re tell lecture (in that order) is below:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2c3JiOHB5c2lxUlU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2bjJMLW9HYXJGUlU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2SFkwM3ZWbFVxYk0/view?usp=sharing


Thanks Guys


----------



## mike129

guys i took the exam 5 days ago and didn't get my result yet .


----------



## Diggy

tatsme said:


> Stevefranc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really tried the gold kit.I would suggest you to take up the scored mock test that's available in the pearsons website. This gives you a real time test experience. I practiced with the practice test plus book and did this scored mock test at the end.I scored 90 in all the sections with this. All the best for your test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks. Yes, I took a retest today and the questions were same.
Click to expand...

Please, can you give an insight on what the essay and summarise written test was on?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

mike129 said:


> guys i took the exam 5 days ago and didn't get my result yet .



They have a chat support. Try that, you will get an instant reply.

Not sure the link, but browse through their website.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

sbadriprasad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Badri from Singapore. Planning to migrate to Australia.
> 
> My points are
> Age - 25
> Skilled Employment - 15
> Qualification - 15
> Total - 55
> So in English i have to score 10 points to get qualified.
> 
> I have decided to go with PTE-A Exam and started to learn about the patterns in the exam.
> But i need your valuable guidance from where to start the preparation and to achieve the 65 score minimum in the exam.
> 
> Your guidance is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Understand the pattern of the test.
Give a mock test and see where you need to improve.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

tatsme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying to improve my speaking following various practice materials; I took a mock test today and did badly scoring only 59 in speaking with 55 in oral fluency and 41 in pronunciation. Could you please help me identify my mistakes or areas of improvement.
> 
> The link for my voice recording for read aloud, describe graph and re tell lecture is below:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1bR4e9zI6O2X3ZlX3N5NDRHREU?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!



Graph :
I think "material" was pronounced incorrectly.
Repeating words ( which accounts was used twice ) 
Intonation is less.

Re tell lecture.
Too many pauses.

Read a loud - was ok.

Also whenever you practise, listen to the recording and see if you are able to understand the meaning. If not you are either breaking too much or speaking without pause.

Also, I always try to add little more of energy and emotion when I speak and I felt that had helped me.


----------



## buntygwt

mike129 said:


> guys i took the exam 5 days ago and didn't get my result yet .


check exam status, if its taken you will get result on the next day. cheers....

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

buntygwt said:


> check exam status, if its taken you will get result on the next day. cheers....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


There are cases when it takes more than 8-10 days. This is normal. Don't worry.


----------



## mike129

buntygwt said:


> check exam status, if its taken you will get result on the next day. cheers....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


it shows taken...but there is no score report yet


----------



## sharma1981

mike129 said:


> it shows taken...but there is no score report yet


Wait for 8-10 days. My friend got after 2 weeks.


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, I am really confused about what speed I should speak at. In one of the Navjot Brar videos she said neither we should speak fast nor too slow. However, in her DI video she describes the image rather fast. On the other hand, i have heard some recording of whom they got 90, speak slower than her. Moreover, model student answers of 89 obtainers in test plus also speak quite slow comparing to Navjots DI video. Everybody says that I should refer to BBC news spokesperson, then again they speak slow too..except that they say some of the thought chunks fast.. I am very much confused.. I know that I can speak fluent in some of the tasks of speaking, whereas I doubt if I can maintain the same speed in retell lecture, describe process, pictures etc. 

Could you please provide me with a good example, either a video on YouTube or, a recording etc. so that I can move on and practice accordingly..

Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700

*PTE guidance required*



R_J said:


> Got my PTE result today, thanks to this wonderful group...
> 
> My scores are: L90 R86 S90 W82 ( a surprise for me too )
> 
> It was the first time I was writing PTE and everything I learned was from this forum and other youtube videos.
> 
> I would like to share few things that might have worked for me,
> 
> I feel PTE is all about speaking confidently, time management and few techniques. One retell lecture and couple of describe image I couldn't understand completely but I tried to grasp what ever I can and I spoke with out any hesitation & umms & ahhs..I tried not to paraphrase and used the same sentence what was spoken in the lecture.
> 
> For describe image, I spoke for around 35 seconds, including the conclusion.
> 
> I clicked next as soon as I finished speaking so that it wont capture any back ground noise.
> 
> The room will be packed with other test taker's so please be mentally prepared to talk in midst of disturbances.
> 
> I got 2 essays and I wrote 4 paragraphs for each essay and gave my conclusion in the last paragraph.
> 
> We are used to MS auto correction so please make sure you proofread your writing for spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. I found lot's of mistakes in my writing while proofreading, so please spend some time for proof reading and manage your time accordingly.
> 
> I feel my vocabulary was just OK and I tried to not to complicate any sentences.
> 
> It is definitely not a test to validate your cognisance, I believe all you have to do is speak confidently. I used simple day to day language while speaking.
> 
> Please watch the youtube videos from Navjot Brar and E2Language, it really helps a lot.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Regards
> RJ


RJ I did my PTE Mock and here is my score -
Listening 72
Reading 67
Speaking 90
Writing 69
I was very disappointed with these results. I need your help around this and some guidance. I am very good at communicating in English. My Speaking score speaks for itself.

The listening questions were way to fast, I live onshore and I don't face a difficulty understanding or listening to Australians. Is it the same during the live test? The pronunciation was not clear at all. 

Please give me some tips on writing. I wrote really well and double checked my grammar, spellings etc. 

The fill in the blanks and choose the correct answer got me really confused.

I have my PTE booked for 26th July. Very nervous. Help me around this? 

Thanks


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys,
Does anyone have any experience with 'Australian School of English', I signed on their website and notices they have plenty of paid practice material. Any reviews about it?
Thanks

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Their URL is pre-practice.com 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## bayareaindian

*PTE Practice*

Longtime watcher, first time poster. I took the PTE practice test, and I scored 74 overall. I thought the practice test was tough. Is the actual test as difficult/tough as the practice test? Going through this thread, I found that many people scored less in the practice tests but scored high in the real test. 
Thanks for help.

- Bay area Indian


----------



## tatsme

There were two essays in mock test A of PTE practice. One was on which is the more important role of TV is -to inform or entertain? Second was on compulsory voting and features of deocracy.

SWT topic was marketing and how smaller actions lead to better results.


----------



## Diggy

Please someone should throw more light on the use of semicolon to join ideas, does the PTE-A software still recognize it as one sentence?


----------



## taimour

Not_so_great_guy said:


> When are you planning to take next PTE. I am Planning in Aug or Sep. Needs ome guidance about the sequence in which i should work. I am thinking to first book PTE test in Dubai, then apply or visa, then book flight.
> 
> EA Skill Assessment +ve Outcome 7th July.
> Need 65+ in PTE for 60 points (189 visa).


I am leaving for dubai on 11th august.


----------



## FFacs

bayareaindian said:


> Longtime watcher, first time poster. I took the PTE practice test, and I scored 74 overall. I thought the practice test was tough. Is the actual test as difficult/tough as the practice test? Going through this thread, I found that many people scored less in the practice tests but scored high in the real test.
> Thanks for help.
> 
> - Bay area Indian


I found the real test much tougher, not least because I was petrified. I got as much higher score than the practice test though, so who can tell?


----------



## imtiaza

taimour said:


> I am leaving for dubai on 11th august.



Yaar Taimour wish you very best of luck.. 
What about your result in MOCK test ?

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## Ilay

tatsme said:


> There were two essays in mock test A of PTE practice. One was on which is the more important role of TV is -to inform or entertain? Second was on compulsory voting and features of deocracy.
> 
> SWT topic was marketing and how smaller actions lead to better results.



The one about the TV was exactly the same when I took the mock test around a year ago. Moreover the same essay question appeared in my PTE academic as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Please someone should throw more light on the use of semicolon to join ideas, does the PTE-A software still recognize it as one sentence?




When I took my PTE in December last year I did use ; and my writing was 83.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

sbadriprasad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Badri from Singapore. Planning to migrate to Australia.
> 
> My points are
> Age - 25
> Skilled Employment - 15
> Qualification - 15
> Total - 55
> So in English i have to score 10 points to get qualified.
> 
> I have decided to go with PTE-A Exam and started to learn about the patterns in the exam.
> But i need your valuable guidance from where to start the preparation and to achieve the 65 score minimum in the exam.
> 
> Your guidance is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.




For PTE exam , the key is to do mock exams online . PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE... that can do wonders . I got 88 in speaking , 79 writing , 72 reading , 75 listening . My first attempt was closer except listening score was less. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Practice and develop templates for pte


----------



## Guest

sharma1981 said:


> Practice and develop templates for pte




Ok go through pte gold in your tube . Very useful. Also go through e2 language YouTube page for practicing exams. Also download sample pte exam n practice them many times .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone should throw more light on the use of semicolon to join ideas, does the PTE-A software still recognize it as one sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took my PTE in December last year I did use ; and my writing was 83.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OK, thanks.


----------



## Guest

sharma1981 said:


> Practice and develop templates for pte


sharma1981, i can tell you PTE is much easier than IELTS. Though both tests similar skills, the advantage of PTE exam is that it will make you less nervous. All you have to do is to practice mock exams and online youtube exercises. in beginning you may find it hard to practice but with continuous practice, you will feel very confident . so i recommend you study for atleast a month or two depending on your skill and then go for exam. just remember the more you practice, the more you can perform better. you can inbox me if you need any help. i will try to find links for you to practice also.
i am pasting here youtube links which i searched today. go through these links and practice all type of questions again and again. wish you all the very best dear.

VERY USEFUL CHANNEL TO PRACTICE EXAMS- PTE GOLD
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos

E2 LANGUGAGE GUIDE

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos

LINK TO FULL PRACTICE MOCK EXAM





Also do a search in google, you will find lot of relevant material. hope this helps bro. all the best again.


----------



## Ilay

Austimmiacnt said:


> sharma1981, i can tell you PTE is much easier than IELTS. Though both tests similar skills, the advantage of PTE exam is that it will make you less nervous. All you have to do is to practice mock exams and online youtube exercises. in beginning you may find it hard to practice but with continuous practice, you will feel very confident . so i recommend you study for atleast a month or two depending on your skill and then go for exam. just remember the more you practice, the more you can perform better. you can inbox me if you need any help. i will try to find links for you to practice also.
> 
> i am pasting here youtube links which i searched today. go through these links and practice all type of questions again and again. wish you all the very best dear.
> 
> 
> 
> VERY USEFUL CHANNEL TO PRACTICE EXAMS- PTE GOLD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> 
> 
> E2 LANGUGAGE GUIDE
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> 
> 
> LINK TO FULL PRACTICE MOCK EXAM
> 
> PTE FULL PRACTICE EXAM - WITH KEY - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Also do a search in google, you will find lot of relevant material. hope this helps bro. all the best again.




I must confess that I had 77 from my first attempt and 83 from the second in writing. I used only three paragraphs in my essays but of course well constructed and I used couple of academic words as well as a couple of examples. That was it. I practised essay writing merely a couple of times. Practised summary writing a couple of times too after I watched E2 videos, didnt even use any sophisticated vocabulary. I might have made a good job in write from dictation, which my low written discourse explains it. Whereas my writing from IELTS was 6.. which I had studied for that exam way more than I did for PTE.. so, if you can crack the speaking in PTE, I guess PTE is a way better option that any others..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Seems model answers for speaking are spoken slowly, not with speed as being said here.


----------



## brs

If results take more than usual time frame to be announced (which is 1 day) should we expect a dramatic change in our results from the last ones? Or it doesn't necessarily have to be the case?


----------



## varun.sri1

Hi Guys,

I have my exam on Friday this week. People who have written PTE in last 30 days, please help me with recent writing essays????

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tatsme

I appeared around a month ago. My essay was on computers and merits and demerits of computers as a technological innovation.


----------



## sharma1981

varun.sri1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my exam on Friday this week. People who have written PTE in last 30 days, please help me with recent writing essays????
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I found this trick from E2E language tutorial. In an essay detect the 2 opposing parties and what they are opposing

1 Paragraph - Who are the 2 parties X and Y and whom do you support.
2 paragraph - Why you support party Y. Reason 1
3 paragraph - Why you support party Y. Reason 2
4 paragraph - Concession (where you give some positive to non-supported party. You can start with "One may argue that PartyX arguments are valid but the reasoning of party Y makes much more sense".
5 Paragraph - Conclude here. "In Conclusion , i strongly support Party Y because ....."


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Seems model answers for speaking are spoken slowly, not with speed as being said here.




I guess the fluency is required within the thought units..thats the conclusion ive come to.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.sri1

sharma1981 said:


> I found this trick from E2E language tutorial. In an essay detect the 2 opposing parties and what they are opposing
> 
> 1 Paragraph - Who are the 2 parties X and Y and whom do you support.
> 2 paragraph - Why you support party Y. Reason 1
> 3 paragraph - Why you support party Y. Reason 2
> 4 paragraph - Concession (where you give some positive to non-supported party. You can start with "One may argue that PartyX arguments are valid but the reasoning of party Y makes much more sense".
> 5 Paragraph - Conclude here. "In Conclusion , i strongly support Party Y because ....."


Your trick is of great help. It will be more helpful if you can recommend me some topics.......


----------



## taimour

sharma1981 said:


> I found this trick from E2E language tutorial. In an essay detect the 2 opposing parties and what they are opposing
> 
> 1 Paragraph - Who are the 2 parties X and Y and whom do you support.
> 2 paragraph - Why you support party Y. Reason 1
> 3 paragraph - Why you support party Y. Reason 2
> 4 paragraph - Concession (where you give some positive to non-supported party. You can start with "One may argue that PartyX arguments are valid but the reasoning of party Y makes much more sense".
> 5 Paragraph - Conclude here. "In Conclusion , i strongly support Party Y because ....."


Great


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

varun.sri1 said:


> Your trick is of great help. It will be more helpful if you can recommend me some topics.......


Check your private message.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

varun.sri1 said:


> Your trick is of great help. It will be more helpful if you can recommend me some topics.......


I would recommend you to search for E2E essay writing video. Its a small video but will give you general idea. And most imp it works !!!


----------



## taimour

imtiaza said:


> Yaar Taimour wish you very best of luck..
> What about your result in MOCK test ?
> 
> Thanks
> Adeel Imtiaz


Brother i havent purchased the mock tests yet


----------



## vishtrap

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> To be brutally honest with you, you need to work hard to get 65+. When I say hard, I mean 1 hour a day. ( if you can put more, well and good). I will suggest to buy a book for PTE and work out all the tests. Be comfortable with all the sections, understand the do's and don'ts.


Thanks and appreciate unbiased response. Need to pull up my socks. One thing I realized was, I tend to get nervous soon if I miss out on one question, and thus affecting my performance on other sections. I have started giving in couple of hours daily and will be giving another mock test this weekend. hoping for the best.


----------



## Guest

it doesn't matter whether results come in one day or 5 days. when my results came late, they were much better. but that is just pure coincidence, nothing to do with time delay. PTE exam is computerized and they post results within 48 hours usually, although they advertise it may take 5 days.



brs said:


> If results take more than usual time frame to be announced (which is 1 day) should we expect a dramatic change in our results from the last ones? Or it doesn't necessarily have to be the case?


----------



## Guest

varun.sri1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my exam on Friday this week. People who have written PTE in last 30 days, please help me with recent writing essays????
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


for writing, it has to be natural and keep things simple and don't use any jargon/complicated language. your ideas should flow in normal pattern. also follow argumentative essay structure, start with introduction and thesis statement at the end of first paragaph, develop your ideas in paragraph 2 & 3 by giving reasoning to justify your opinion with real life examples and explanation. last paragraph should be conclusion which summarize your idea and present an opinion or future prediction is also good idea depending on the topic. hope this helps. 
writing is something you can't learn overnight or a matter of 30 days. so just improve your skills by developing better techniques to answer the question and you should do well.


----------



## guigaoh2o

hi guys,

i just did mock test A in ptepractice dot com and my results are as followed:

Listening 76
Reading 66
Speaking 70
Writing 74

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

Any advice about how could I improve?
I have already done PTE before and i found this Mock test A very difficult compared to the actual exam. what do you guys think? thanks


----------



## Guest

Your scores are excellent but you need improvement in reading. i would suggest to read newspapers and recent topics, practice youtube reading materials, practice reading articles and answering MCQs , that will help you to develop reading skills better.

i would suggest to read atleast 5-6 articles per day to make it a habit till you master the art. you should do fine in PTE exam. all the very best.



guigaoh2o said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just did mock test A in ptepractice dot com and my results are as followed:
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 66
> Speaking 70
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any advice about how could I improve?
> I have already done PTE before and i found this Mock test A very difficult compared to the actual exam. what do you guys think? thanks


----------



## guigaoh2o

thanks mate, will do it! I need 79+ so I am quite worried... Last time i didnt get it just because of listening (78).. During my mock test I had problems with time management in the reading section... last question I kind of put anything without even reading.... complicated... lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## Nouma

Hi Guys,
I took Ielts exam last month without any preparation and I scored LRSW 6666
I want to try PTE, do you think with one month preparation it will be easy to score 79+?


----------



## guigaoh2o

It is not easy but it is possible. Lots of study and practicing  

try to become familiar with the PTE structure as it is very different from IELTS



Nouma said:


> Hi Guys,
> I took Ielts exam last month without any preparation and I scored LRSW 6666
> I want to try PTE, do you think with one month preparation it will be easy to score 79+?


----------



## zaback21

guigaoh2o said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just did mock test A in ptepractice dot com and my results are as followed:
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 66
> Speaking 70
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any advice about how could I improve?
> I have already done PTE before and i found this Mock test A very difficult compared to the actual exam. what do you guys think? thanks


You need improvement in Reading, else if you practice more, I think you will manage 79+ in the real test since Mock Test A is harder.

You have very good chance for 79+ except Reading for now.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

vishtrap said:


> Thanks and appreciate unbiased response. Need to pull up my socks. One thing I realized was, I tend to get nervous soon if I miss out on one question, and thus affecting my performance on other sections. I have started giving in couple of hours daily and will be giving another mock test this weekend. hoping for the best.


Don't worry about missing a question. Nothing can be done at that moment.
All you need to is keep calm and go ahead.
I think I left 2 answer short questions in the speaking section and got 89!

Always keep in mind: PTE exam is hard, but scoring is easy. So do not worry during your exam.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

zaback21 said:


> You need improvement in Reading, else if you practice more, I think you will manage 79+ in the real test since Mock Test A is harder.
> 
> You have very good chance for 79+ except Reading for now.


Just to add my two cents, work a little bit on your speaking as well. 70 is still a good score. But looking at the oral fluency and to be on the safer side good to spend some time on speaking as well.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

guigaoh2o said:


> thanks mate, will do it! I need 79+ so I am quite worried... Last time i didnt get it just because of listening (78).. During my mock test I had problems with time management in the reading section... last question I kind of put anything without even reading.... complicated... lets hope for the best!!!


Don't worry. You are almost close, so should achieve in the next attempt.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Nouma said:


> Hi Guys,
> I took Ielts exam last month without any preparation and I scored LRSW 6666
> I want to try PTE, do you think with one month preparation it will be easy to score 79+?


It will not be easy, but if you put good effort then it is possible.

Unlike other exams, it's quite hard to say how much effort one needs to put to get 79+ in PTE.

For me, it took a good amount of time, but a friend of mine gave mock on a Sunday and actual after a week and got 79+.


----------



## chamku

Guys,
I did my PTE last weekend and got 

Listening	60
Reading	63
Speaking	59
Writing	62

Grammar	67
Oral Fluency	64
Pronunciation	47
Spelling	41
Vocabulary	59
Written Discourse	79

can you please advise me to develop my skills to reach 65+?

Thanks.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

chamku said:


> Guys,
> I did my PTE last weekend and got
> 
> Listening	60
> Reading	63
> Speaking 59
> Writing	62
> 
> Grammar	67
> Oral Fluency	64
> Pronunciation	47
> Spelling	41
> Vocabulary	59
> Written Discourse	79
> 
> can you please advise me to develop my skills to reach 65+?
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry, your situation is not bad. I would advise you to buy a PTE practise book online. Work on all sections, be comfortable. Understand the do's and don'ts. Work little on your pronunciation.
That should be good. But how well you do the above will determine your success. Also, I see many people including myself spend lots of time hunting for PTE Tips. What I understand after scoring 79+ is that PTE is an English test and they test your English not TIPS. There are few essential tips which will help you. But don't waste lots of time looking for tips. Work on your English instead.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

*Needed 65+ in PTE*

Dear All,

I have given my recent 2nd attempt and below are my scores.

Listening : 66
Reading: 61
Speaking : 73
Writing : 62

Grammer : 67
Oral Fluency :85
Pronunciation : 65
Spelling : 20
Vocab : 41
WritteDisc : 79

Can someone guide me on the weak areas and preparation as this was my 2nd attempt which I felt like had given best. I needed 65+ in all modules.

I am planning to give 3rd attempt in another week, appreciate your valuable inputs for my preparation.

Thank you.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have given my recent 2nd attempt and below are my scores.
> 
> Listening : 66
> Reading: 61
> Speaking : 73
> Writing : 62
> 
> Grammer : 67
> Oral Fluency :85
> Pronunciation : 65
> Spelling : 20
> Vocab : 41
> WritteDisc : 79
> 
> Can someone guide me on the weak areas and preparation as this was my 2nd attempt which I felt like had given best. I needed 65+ in all modules.
> 
> I am planning to give 3rd attempt in another week, appreciate your valuable inputs for my preparation.
> 
> Thank you.


IMHO :

-Reading is the only section where no TIPS will help you.
-Read some quality stuff. Increase your comprehending speed.
-Read some good IELTS / PTE Essays. This will help you for both the sections.
-Google for top 100 common spelling mistakes and practise. Yes like in schools, write and practise.
-Understand the strategies of re order paragraph.
-Brush up your grammar skills especially subject verb agreement. This will help in fill in the blanks.
-Work on summarise in single sentence [this is evaluated for both reading and writting]


----------



## mike129

on the pte website...why there is no option to view the score?..there is an option to send the score only?any idea guys?


----------



## sharv

this my test report.. desperately need 79+ ... can anyone plz help...i have attemped twice but can reach to score.. help plz









Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iconsydney

sharv said:


> this my test report.. desperately need 79+ ... can anyone plz help...i have attemped twice but can reach to score.. help plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


What was your previous score and source of study


----------



## Nicusha

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> IMHO :
> 
> -Reading is the only section where no TIPS will help you.
> -Read some quality stuff. Increase your comprehending speed.
> -Read some good IELTS / PTE Essays. This will help you for both the sections.
> -Google for top 100 common spelling mistakes and practise. Yes like in schools, write and practise.
> -Understand the strategies of re order paragraph.
> -Brush up your grammar skills especially subject verb agreement. This will help in fill in the blanks.
> -Work on summarise in single sentence [this is evaluated for both reading and writting]



Hi Aussie
How have you jumped from 54 to89 in speaking?
Please suggest how to improve speaking.
Thank you for your valuable suggestions


----------



## Diggy

Anyone with unused PTE A gold kit A for sale?


----------



## Diggy

Anyone with PTE A gold kit A for sale?


----------



## sharv

iconaseem said:


> What was your previous score and source of study


my previous score was LRSW 69 76 65 72. i am preparing from internet material, youtube and bought pratice test from ptetutorials.this is my previous test report. thanks for replying brother.









Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunalkohli

Kapss said:


> Congrats, can you recall the things you got in the exam?


Hi,

Got the standard questions in all the sections. Apologies....cannot recall any specific questions. Was in too much of a hurry to finish.


----------



## sunalkohli

amit9 said:


> By official material,
> You mean PTE official guide by Pearson?


Yes. The PTE print two hard cover books. The books have good techniques. Can be read in 2-4 hours. Each book has a CD that contains 3 practice tests each. There are a total of 6 practice tests. 
There is also material available online on the PTE site --- however, I have no idea about that.


----------



## sunalkohli

vutla9992 said:


> Congratulations, is this is your first test? Please suggest any tips in writing and written discourse.


Yes. This was my first attempt at PTE. For writing, I would suggest the following:
1. Essay: Try and formulate three main points and expand on those. Please see Youtube videos from E2E. Practice writing a lot. You can start writing about what you did in the day in 300 words. Will give you good practice and improve your writing.
2. Summarise Text: Look at Youtube videos from Navneet Brar. 

Also....attempt all the practice questions from the PTE sample papers (6 in all) that come loaded in the CDs that come with the physical PTE books.

Best of luck.... Hope that this helps.


----------



## Ilay

sunalkohli said:


> Yes. This was my first attempt at PTE. For writing, I would suggest the following:
> 
> 1. Essay: Try and formulate three main points and expand on those. Please see Youtube videos from E2E. Practice writing a lot. You can start writing about what you did in the day in 300 words. Will give you good practice and improve your writing.
> 
> 2. Summarise Text: Look at Youtube videos from Navneet Brar.
> 
> 
> 
> Also....attempt all the practice questions from the PTE sample papers (6 in all) that come loaded in the CDs that come with the physical PTE books.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.... Hope that this helps.




Mate, do you know about the softcopy? I was thinking of buying an online official guide of pte as softcopy. Do you know if it has 6 mock tests too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunalkohli

Ilay said:


> Mate, do you know about the softcopy? I was thinking of buying an online official guide of pte as softcopy. Do you know if it has 6 mock tests too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry. Do not know about the soft copy. I bought the books and used the CDs that came along with them.


----------



## guigaoh2o

guigaoh2o said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just did mock test A in ptepractice dot com and my results are as followed:
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 66
> Speaking 70
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any advice about how could I improve?
> I have already done PTE before and i found this Mock test A very difficult compared to the actual exam. what do you guys think? thanks


any more tips gguys? i really need these extra 10 points because i dont hink nobody will be invited having only 60 points in the 2339 group


----------



## hutoof

hoiantravel said:


> i ve scored 90 in writing and listening. Its the speaking and reading part that I ve scored less both the times. While I do think I speak and read well looks like this machine interpretation of my speech is getting me low scores.
> Do you guys have any strategies? Can you plz share


Hi, would you mind sharing your tips to get high score in writing and listening, I am struggling with those bits. Highest level for Listening I can get is 78, and if my L is low, my W is often low, too. Thanks

I hope someone in this forum can give you more tips about S & R.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

I've heard that smaller cities get little easier exam or easy scoring. How true is it? 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## samcool80

Guys i will share one of the biggest resource for PTE exam ... 

You will be surprised to see the real exam questions that are being pasted there.

its chinese website but if you use chrome browser --> right click and translate to english would do the trick.


website name is : www.enflares.com

You will need some time to understand what people are mentioning that blog ... 

You can use Your facebook account for registration. 

that website and some of the personal materials i have has really gave me a good score.

trust me i have given you all one of the best resource to pass PTE exam ... For months i wanted to keep this website it with me but now i feel it needs to be shared with others.


----------



## mandy2137

Great! What are your scores bro?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80

*hi*



mandy2137 said:


> Great! What are your scores bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


IELTS - Twice Missed the 0.5 score
PTE - L-R-S-W = 79-78-90-70 ( equivalent to Level 7 IELTS) - 11/11/16


----------



## sumitgupta22

mike129 said:


> on the pte website...why there is no option to view the score?..there is an option to send the score only?any idea guys?


Have you recently appeared for PTE? Are you able to see your scores now?


----------



## mandy2137

samcool80 said:


> IELTS - Twice Missed the 0.5 score
> PTE - L-R-S-W = 79-78-90-70 ( equivalent to Level 7 IELTS) - 11/11/16


Great. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

mike129 said:


> on the pte website...why there is no option to view the score?..there is an option to send the score only?any idea guys?


Your result is not ready yet. It is my guess. (Same for me i took the exam an hour ago)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

guigaoh2o said:


> any more tips gguys? i really need these extra 10 points because i dont hink nobody will be invited having only 60 points in the 2339 group


This might help unless you have already got it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## adithya77

Hi Members,

I got PTE score first attempt L69,R66,S66 and W 71. Now I have 65 point and applied EOI (189) waiting for result.


----------



## guigaoh2o

ive just finished my mock *test B*
results:

Listening 75
Reading 71
Speaking 69
Writing 72

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 75

Overall 72 AGAIN...

so my *test A* was:

Listening 76
Reading 66
Speaking 70
Writing 74

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

incredible how im scoring less on these mock tests in comparison to what I ve scored on the real test..... and listening is being my best section, exactly the one that didnt allow me to have an 8! hahahahahahaha


----------



## cn049

adithya77 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got PTE score first attempt L69,R66,S66 and W 71. Now I have 65 point and applied EOI (189) waiting for result.


Congratulations!!


----------



## sharma1981

guigaoh2o said:


> ive just finished my mock *test B*
> results:
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 71
> Speaking 69
> Writing 72
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 75
> 
> Overall 72 AGAIN...
> 
> so my *test A* was:
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 66
> Speaking 70
> Writing 74
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> incredible how im scoring less on these mock tests in comparison to what I ve scored on the real test..... and listening is being my best section, exactly the one that didnt allow me to have an 8! hahahahahahaha


I think next time you will be close to 90 !!!


----------



## MnBT

So f**** frustrated with my result today...

L/R/S/W 78/87/83/79


This was my 4th attempt...

Do you guys think I should go for re-evaluation if at all it is possible?

Don't know what could I have done wrong....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hi Guys,

By God's grace, I have good news to share with you all. I got my result of my recent attempt, and at last I have crossed 79+ hurdle. I so happy.. 

I was very unsatisfied after this attempt. In fact, I was looking for next available date. I could recall few spelling mistakes, skipped with just 1 ans one MultiplechoiceMultipleAns in Listening thinking it is MCSA, did not check in essay how many words I wrote, not sure if I spoke too early in short ans, I was not attentive, and blah blah.. could not sleep from 2 days.. 

Got result about an hour back and the mail increased my heart beat... I opened the site and after seeing the report, couldn't hold my tears 

Result is - L-89, S-89, R-86, W-80

I was nervous as the essay could not be done by any template that I practiced. I completely wrote it like 10th grade guy, without any flow that I learnt anywhere during PTE preparation.. Today, I am surprisingly happy that I got 90 in WD.. :cool2:

Finally, I want to thank a number of people who helped me, pushed me, and most importantly believed in me when I was down.. I do not recall all names at the moment but some are -

zaback21, FFacs, Romeoprexx, Kylie Jay, nishish, aussie_dreamz_0209, Ptera, bulop, aamer.gr81, many more... 

Thanks guys.. really mean it..

PS: Updated 189 EOI (now 70 points), withdrawing stats EOIs


----------



## zaback21

MnBT said:


> So f**** frustrated with my result today...
> 
> L/R/S/W 78/87/83/79
> 
> 
> This was my 4th attempt...
> 
> Do you guys think I should go for re-evaluation if at all it is possible?
> 
> Don't know what could I have done wrong....
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


It won't help since its listening and not writing. Try again, hopefully you will get it.

You had the same thing as sumitgupta and he did it. So, you can too ! You can read above.


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have good news to share with you all. I got my result of my recent attempt, and at last I have crossed 79+ hurdle. I so happy..
> 
> I was very unsatisfied after this attempt. In fact, I was looking for next available date. I could recall few spelling mistakes, skipped with just 1 ans one MultiplechoiceMultipleAns in Listening thinking it is MCSA, did not check in essay how many words I wrote, not sure if I spoke too early in short ans, I was not attentive, and blah blah.. could not sleep from 2 days..
> 
> Got result about an hour back and the mail increased my heart beat... I opened the site and after seeing the report, couldn't hold my tears
> 
> Result is - L-89, S-89, R-86, W-80
> 
> I was nervous as the essay could not be done by any template that I practiced. I completely wrote it like 10th grade guy, without any flow that I learnt anywhere during PTE preparation.. Today, I am surprisingly happy that I got 90 in WD.. :cool2:
> 
> Finally, I want to thank a number of people who helped me, pushed me, and most importantly believed in me when I was down.. I do not recall all names at the moment but some are -
> 
> zaback21, FFacs, Romeoprexx, Kylie Jay, nishish, aussie_dreamz_0209, Ptera, bulop, aamer.gr81, many more...
> 
> Thanks guys.. really mean it..
> 
> PS: Updated 189 EOI (now 70 points), withdrawing stats EOIs


Hell yeah, finally ! Congrats mate !!!


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> Have you recently appeared for PTE? Are you able to see your scores now?


My scores are available but cant download. :faint:


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have good news to share with you all. I got my result of my recent attempt, and at last I have crossed 79+ hurdle. I so happy..
> 
> I was very unsatisfied after this attempt. In fact, I was looking for next available date. I could recall few spelling mistakes, skipped with just 1 ans one MultiplechoiceMultipleAns in Listening thinking it is MCSA, did not check in essay how many words I wrote, not sure if I spoke too early in short ans, I was not attentive, and blah blah.. could not sleep from 2 days..
> 
> Got result about an hour back and the mail increased my heart beat... I opened the site and after seeing the report, couldn't hold my tears
> 
> Result is - L-89, S-89, R-86, W-80
> 
> I was nervous as the essay could not be done by any template that I practiced. I completely wrote it like 10th grade guy, without any flow that I learnt anywhere during PTE preparation.. Today, I am surprisingly happy that I got 90 in WD.. :cool2:
> 
> Finally, I want to thank a number of people who helped me, pushed me, and most importantly believed in me when I was down.. I do not recall all names at the moment but some are -
> 
> zaback21, FFacs, Romeoprexx, Kylie Jay, nishish, aussie_dreamz_0209, Ptera, bulop, aamer.gr81, many more...
> 
> Thanks guys.. really mean it..
> 
> PS: Updated 189 EOI (now 70 points), withdrawing stats EOIs


Congratulations.. Party time......


----------



## sumitgupta22

zaback21 said:


> Hell yeah, finally ! Congrats mate !!!


Thanks a lot buddy.. You helped me a lot.. I will keep troubling you


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> Congratulations.. Party time......


Thanks Kylie.. I am sure you will get desired result..


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy.. You helped me a lot.. I will keep troubling you


No worries, glad to help.

Get the PCC and medical now. You could be invited next round. Go for direct grant and try submit Complete Application considering it takes 8 months for grant, you don't want to get delay by CO Contact.


----------



## MnBT

zaback21 said:


> It won't help since its listening and not writing. Try again, hopefully you will get it.
> 
> You had the same thing as sumitgupta and he did it. So, you can too ! You can read above.


Thx mate.... Will see if I can try again ....too much problem for me as of now....


Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant.spce

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have good news to share with you all. I got my result of my recent attempt, and at last I have crossed 79+ hurdle. I so happy..
> 
> I was very unsatisfied after this attempt. In fact, I was looking for next available date. I could recall few spelling mistakes, skipped with just 1 ans one MultiplechoiceMultipleAns in Listening thinking it is MCSA, did not check in essay how many words I wrote, not sure if I spoke too early in short ans, I was not attentive, and blah blah.. could not sleep from 2 days..
> 
> Got result about an hour back and the mail increased my heart beat... I opened the site and after seeing the report, couldn't hold my tears
> 
> Result is - L-89, S-89, R-86, W-80
> 
> I was nervous as the essay could not be done by any template that I practiced. I completely wrote it like 10th grade guy, without any flow that I learnt anywhere during PTE preparation.. Today, I am surprisingly happy that I got 90 in WD.. :cool2:
> 
> Finally, I want to thank a number of people who helped me, pushed me, and most importantly believed in me when I was down.. I do not recall all names at the moment but some are -
> 
> zaback21, FFacs, Romeoprexx, Kylie Jay, nishish, aussie_dreamz_0209, Ptera, bulop, aamer.gr81, many more...
> 
> Thanks guys.. really mean it..
> 
> PS: Updated 189 EOI (now 70 points), withdrawing stats EOIs


Cogratulations Sumit..

I can imagine the kind of efforts you might have put in to get those writing marks push beyond 79.

Hats off to your perseverance and All the very best for your next process!!!arty:


----------



## sumitgupta22

MnBT said:


> So f**** frustrated with my result today...
> 
> L/R/S/W 78/87/83/79
> 
> 
> This was my 4th attempt...
> 
> Do you guys think I should go for re-evaluation if at all it is possible?
> 
> Don't know what could I have done wrong....
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Bro, see my signature, I can understand your pain.. Book another one and go for the test.. DO not go for reassessment as it will only time and money waste..


----------



## sumitgupta22

prashant.spce said:


> Cogratulations Sumit..
> 
> I can imagine the kind of efforts you might have put in to get those writing marks push beyond 79.
> 
> Hats off to your perseverance and All the very best for your next process!!!arty:


Thanks Prashant. All the best for your next attempt


----------



## zaback21

MnBT said:


> Thx mate.... Will see if I can try again ....too much problem for me as of now....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Try some of the tips if you already haven't: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

For listening, speed is the factor. The faster you write/copy or listen, the better you do.


----------



## prashant.spce

MnBT said:


> So f**** frustrated with my result today...
> 
> L/R/S/W 78/87/83/79
> 
> 
> This was my 4th attempt...
> 
> Do you guys think I should go for re-evaluation if at all it is possible?
> 
> Don't know what could I have done wrong....
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Ouch!!!
This is just maddening


----------



## Kylie Jay

Did anyone face this type of issue?

"
Alert!
This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support.

Copyright © Pearson Education, Inc. or its affiliate(s). All rights reserved. Terms | Privacy | Contact"

So worried and nervous.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> Did anyone face this type of issue?
> 
> "
> Alert!
> This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support.
> 
> Copyright © Pearson Education, Inc. or its affiliate(s). All rights reserved. Terms | Privacy | Contact"
> 
> So worried and nervous.


Wait for the mail.. once you get then check. It might be a temporary issue


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> Wait for the mail.. once you get then check. It might be a temporary issue


I got the mail and when I clicked it says as above. I have seen some people had same issue before and got delayed the scores for about 2-3 days. That s killing me. Not sure whether I can book another exam either. This is crazy. 

BTW you should go out and have a good dinner mate


----------



## guigaoh2o

i really know that feeling... never give up mate! thats what im doing


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

braich.abhijeet said:


> I've heard that smaller cities get little easier exam or easy scoring. How true is it?
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug



Never. The only advantage is that the centres might be less crowded and noisy.


----------



## guigaoh2o

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have good news to share with you all. I got my result of my recent attempt, and at last I have crossed 79+ hurdle. I so happy..
> 
> I was very unsatisfied after this attempt. In fact, I was looking for next available date. I could recall few spelling mistakes, skipped with just 1 ans one MultiplechoiceMultipleAns in Listening thinking it is MCSA, did not check in essay how many words I wrote, not sure if I spoke too early in short ans, I was not attentive, and blah blah.. could not sleep from 2 days..
> 
> Got result about an hour back and the mail increased my heart beat... I opened the site and after seeing the report, couldn't hold my tears
> 
> Result is - L-89, S-89, R-86, W-80
> 
> I was nervous as the essay could not be done by any template that I practiced. I completely wrote it like 10th grade guy, without any flow that I learnt anywhere during PTE preparation.. Today, I am surprisingly happy that I got 90 in WD.. :cool2:
> 
> Finally, I want to thank a number of people who helped me, pushed me, and most importantly believed in me when I was down.. I do not recall all names at the moment but some are -
> 
> zaback21, FFacs, Romeoprexx, Kylie Jay, nishish, aussie_dreamz_0209, Ptera, bulop, aamer.gr81, many more...
> 
> Thanks guys.. really mean it..
> 
> PS: Updated 189 EOI (now 70 points), withdrawing stats EOIs


this is amazing mate!! truly inspirational!! 

do you have any advice for speaking section??

Hope you are celebrating noW!! Yewww!!


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Nicusha said:


> Hi Aussie
> How have you jumped from 54 to89 in speaking?
> Please suggest how to improve speaking.
> Thank you for your valuable suggestions


-Do read a loud - record - listen and understand your mistakes.
-Work a lot on fluency and pronunciation.
-Ensure that even if you speak a bit slowly, you will not stammer.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

sharv said:


> this my test report.. desperately need 79+ ... can anyone plz help...i have attemped twice but can reach to score.. help plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I would say keep practising a lot. Work a little on your spellings as well.
But take a months time and then go for the next attempt.


----------



## koleefem05

Kylie Jay said:


> Did anyone face this type of issue?
> 
> "
> Alert!
> This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over. If the problem persists, please contact Support.
> 
> Copyright © Pearson Education, Inc. or its affiliate(s). All rights reserved. Terms | Privacy | Contact"
> 
> So worried and nervous.


 You're not alone mate. I'm having the same problem. Got mail notification from them twice this morning that my score is now available. However, on logging in, it's a different error entirely. Just anxious, nervous, furious...


----------



## taimour

Not_so_great_guy said:


> When are you planning to take next PTE. I am Planning in Aug or Sep. Needs ome guidance about the sequence in which i should work. I am thinking to first book PTE test in Dubai, then apply or visa, then book flight.
> 
> EA Skill Assessment +ve Outcome 7th July.
> Need 65+ in PTE for 60 points (189 visa).


Hi , I am planning to visit Dubai on 4th august. Which center you have chooson for test?


----------



## mike129

I got my second attempt result for PTE A real exam...L 69 R 83 S 90 W 64....can I mix the first attempt with the second attempt to get 20 points  ?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

mike129 said:


> I got my second attempt result for PTE A real exam...L 69 R 83 S 90 W 64....can I mix the first attempt with the second attempt to get 20 points  ?


Impossible 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## mike129

braich.abhijeet said:


> Impossible
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


yeah i thought so


----------



## zaback21

mike129 said:


> I got my second attempt result for PTE A real exam...L 69 R 83 S 90 W 64....can I mix the first attempt with the second attempt to get 20 points  ?


No.

You have the potential. Try some of the tips, it might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## mike129

zaback21 said:


> No.
> 
> You have the potential. Try some of the tips, it might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


thx for the encouragement, appreciated


----------



## zaback21

mike129 said:


> thx for the encouragement, appreciated


You got 83 in Reading. That means you have good English skills. What you lack is practice and understanding each section of PTE (it is very different from IELTS so you should try understand that first) and how to crack it. If you study hard, you can score all 90, believe me.

I will suggest practice a lot and watch all those YouTube videos for tips. You need help cracking PTE not help in lacking English skills.


----------



## sumitgupta22

guigaoh2o said:


> this is amazing mate!! truly inspirational!!
> 
> do you have any advice for speaking section??
> 
> Hope you are celebrating noW!! Yewww!!


Thanks mate.. 

For speaking, you know what.. I stucked in traffic jam and reached centre after 10 mins of schedule start.. I was not sure whether they would allow me or not.. you could think of my situation... never got time to settle down.. After the test I was thinking that this time I might fail because of speaking ... because I was taking non sense.. Even I was feeling shameful what I am responding.. Since I was last to start everyone was already done with their speaking so it was me alone in the whole centre who was speaking.. You wont believe I was actually thinking what these people would think.. what ******** I am saying... BUT MY FLOW WAS CONSTANT.. content was not 100%.. in fact grammar was very bad.. BUt my flow was constant..

So I hope you know what I am trying to say.. sorry for long story.. 2 imp takeaways -

Flow and Speed... very very imp in PTE speaking...


----------



## braich.abhijeet

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> For speaking, you know what.. I stucked in traffic jam and reached centre after 10 mins of schedule start.. I was not sure whether they would allow me or not.. you could think of my situation... never got time to settle down.. After the test I was thinking that this time I might fail because of speaking ... because I was taking non sense.. Even I was feeling shameful what I am responding.. Since I was last to start everyone was already done with their speaking so it was me alone in the whole centre who was speaking.. You wont believe I was actually thinking what these people would think.. what ******** I am saying... BUT MY FLOW WAS CONSTANT.. content was not 100%.. in fact grammar was very bad.. BUt my flow was constant..
> 
> So I hope you know what I am trying to say.. sorry for long story.. 2 imp takeaways -
> 
> Flow and Speed... very very imp in PTE speaking...


Exactly same think happened to me. I was late and it was all quite when I was doing speaking section which made me nervous. I talk in English for 8 hours per day at office for my work (technical support) and I thought i would score low in reading. But the results were opposite. I scored a lot in two areas where I thought I wouldn't. 

Fluency is certainly important than content in speaking sections. 

Will give exam again on 7th Aug. 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## zaback21

braich.abhijeet said:


> Exactly same think happened to me. I was late and it was all quite when I was doing speaking section which made me nervous. I talk in English for 8 hours per day at office for my work (technical support) and I thought i would score low in reading. But the results were opposite. I scored a lot in two areas where I thought I wouldn't.
> 
> Fluency is certainly important than content in speaking sections.
> 
> Will give exam again on 7th Aug.
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Try speak with an open mouth more. You need to make the computer understand. This is one of the reason for lower Speaking mark. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## braich.abhijeet

zaback21 said:


> Try speak with an open mouth more. You need to make the computer understand. This is one of the reason for lower Speaking mark.
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


Hey, I guess you pasted a wrong link by mistake. Could you please forward the right link? 

And thank you for all your answers to other posts too. You are going a very helpful act brother.


----------



## zaback21

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hey, I guess you pasted a wrong link by mistake. Could you please forward the right link?
> 
> And thank you for all your answers to other posts too. You are going a very helpful act brother.


Thanks mate.

That link works better from desktop rather than mobile.

Threaded view link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801


----------



## Diggy

SST still a challenge to me as some of the recordings are very fast. As one tries to listen, one finds it difficult to write.


----------



## Kylie Jay

I wanna cry....

L 79 R78 W 79 S90


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Kylie Jay said:


> I wanna cry....
> 
> L 79 R78 W 79 S90


Hard luck. Take a rest few days and take the test again, I am sure you will succeed in the next attempt.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie Jay

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Hard luck. Take a rest few days and take the test again, I am sure you will succeed in the next attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Thank you for your concern. Yes I thought so.


----------



## ndhankher

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By God's grace, I have good news to share with you all. I got my result of my recent attempt, and at last I have crossed 79+ hurdle. I so happy..
> 
> I was very unsatisfied after this attempt. In fact, I was looking for next available date. I could recall few spelling mistakes, skipped with just 1 ans one MultiplechoiceMultipleAns in Listening thinking it is MCSA, did not check in essay how many words I wrote, not sure if I spoke too early in short ans, I was not attentive, and blah blah.. could not sleep from 2 days..
> 
> Got result about an hour back and the mail increased my heart beat... I opened the site and after seeing the report, couldn't hold my tears
> 
> Result is - L-89, S-89, R-86, W-80
> 
> I was nervous as the essay could not be done by any template that I practiced. I completely wrote it like 10th grade guy, without any flow that I learnt anywhere during PTE preparation.. Today, I am surprisingly happy that I got 90 in WD.. :cool2:
> 
> Finally, I want to thank a number of people who helped me, pushed me, and most importantly believed in me when I was down.. I do not recall all names at the moment but some are -
> 
> zaback21, FFacs, Romeoprexx, Kylie Jay, nishish, aussie_dreamz_0209, Ptera, bulop, aamer.gr81, many more...
> 
> Thanks guys.. really mean it..
> 
> PS: Updated 189 EOI (now 70 points), withdrawing stats EOIs


Congrats Sumit!!!

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## hutoof

Kylie Jay said:


> I wanna cry....
> 
> L 79 R78 W 79 S90


Same boat with me. Last time, I got 78 in Listening, all others are over 79 

Prepare to give next try, will be the 5th try.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## shawnfj

Kylie Jay said:


> I wanna cry....
> 
> L 79 R78 W 79 S90


Hi Kylie, you're very close to achieving your desired score of 79+ in all components. Don't lose hope! Take some time off, relax, refocus and recollect yourself before the next attempt!

All the best! I'm gearing up for the exam in October!

Cheers


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> I wanna cry....
> 
> L 79 R78 W 79 S90


I feel bad for you brother. So near yet so far. Taking few days off. And redo.. Probably take this time to think what better you could have done? Focus on those areas and try to achieve straight 90s next time..

I am sure you will get there..


----------



## guest1700

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> For speaking, you know what.. I stucked in traffic jam and reached centre after 10 mins of schedule start.. I was not sure whether they would allow me or not.. you could think of my situation... never got time to settle down.. After the test I was thinking that this time I might fail because of speaking ... because I was taking non sense.. Even I was feeling shameful what I am responding.. Since I was last to start everyone was already done with their speaking so it was me alone in the whole centre who was speaking.. You wont believe I was actually thinking what these people would think.. what ******** I am saying... BUT MY FLOW WAS CONSTANT.. content was not 100%.. in fact grammar was very bad.. BUt my flow was constant..
> 
> So I hope you know what I am trying to say.. sorry for long story.. 2 imp takeaways -
> 
> Flow and Speed... very very imp in PTE speaking...


Sumit when did you give your PTE? I gave mine on 26th, when can I expect a result?


----------



## chinkyjenn

guest1700 said:


> Sumit when did you give your PTE? I gave mine on 26th, when can I expect a result?


usually the following day (within 24 hrs).... 
so you might get your result today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got experience with http://pte-practice.com. Earlier someone provided a SWT PDF file which has repeated exam topics (SWT) and it belongs to people who own this website (Australian Institute of Language). So far I can see they have many practice questions across all modules. Wanted to know if someone is already familiar and if it's good to spend time on the content to practice.


----------



## sakthe.sam

Hi Guys,

My wife wrote PTE on July 24th .. She needs to get 50+ for competent english which is needed for my 5 partner points .

Her scores came yesterday and below is the score 

Listening 72
Reading 66
Speaking 49
Writing 77

Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 67
Pronunciation 44
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 54

Overall 64...

1 mark is missed in speaking.. But she is very confident that she done speaking well and was expecting 70+ in speaking.. 

Can experts in this forum advise me whether i should for rescoring on this?
How much time and cost for re scoring?


----------



## guest1700

In speaking we should speak continuously and not pause. No Hmm, ah and other fillers. If speaking question is answered then immediately click next and go to next question. Dead air will reduce the marks and background noise can effect the score too.


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitgupta22 said:


> I feel bad for you brother. So near yet so far. Taking few days off. And redo.. Probably take this time to think what better you could have done? Focus on those areas and try to achieve straight 90s next time..
> 
> I am sure you will get there..


Thank you for your concern. Hopefully


----------



## mandy2137

sakthe.sam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife wrote PTE on July 24th .. She needs to get 50+ for competent english which is needed for my 5 partner points .
> 
> Her scores came yesterday and below is the score
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 66
> Speaking 49
> Writing 77
> 
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 54
> 
> Overall 64...
> 
> 1 mark is missed in speaking.. But she is very confident that she done speaking well and was expecting 70+ in speaking..
> 
> Can experts in this forum advise me whether i should for rescoring on this?
> How much time and cost for re scoring?


She must speak loud during the exam. My gf also faced the simiar problem and not able to get above 50 in 4 attempts. But she spoke loudly and crossed the river. This is because of soft voice of females software do not recognize. And mike position can also affect the score.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

sakthe.sam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife wrote PTE on July 24th .. She needs to get 50+ for competent english which is needed for my 5 partner points .
> 
> Her scores came yesterday and below is the score
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 66
> Speaking 49
> Writing 77
> 
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 44
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 54
> 
> Overall 64...
> 
> 1 mark is missed in speaking.. But she is very confident that she done speaking well and was expecting 70+ in speaking..
> 
> Can experts in this forum advise me whether i should for rescoring on this?
> How much time and cost for re scoring?


She must speak with an open mouth so computer can understand. Loud is not required as mic is very sensitive but at acceptable normal voice.

Record her voice and see how she speaks and compare it with official answer.


----------



## zaback21

guest1700 said:


> In speaking we should speak continuously and not pause. No Hmm, ah and other fillers. If speaking question is answered then immediately click next and go to next question. Dead air will reduce the marks and background noise can effect the score too.


That is not true. Where did you saw it is written dead air will reduce mark ? PTE software knows when you stopped speaking and it knows not to regard the last 3 seconds of you not speaking. 

Rather take the 3 seconds of rest if you can and let you mind have some rest. It will help one rather than rushing in to the next question.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

zaback21 said:


> That is not true. Where did you saw it is written dead air will reduce mark ? PTE software knows when you stopped speaking and it knows not to regard the last 3 seconds of you not speaking.
> 
> Rather take the 3 seconds of rest if you can and let you mind have some rest. It will help one rather than rushing in to the next question.


I think he meant that background noise will not let the software cutoff the microphone and the person can lose points. (I agree with him) 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

braich.abhijeet said:


> Impossible
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Hi
How have you improved your pronunciation?

Thank you


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Kylie Jay said:


> I wanna cry....
> 
> L 79 R78 W 79 S90


IMHO : 
- Keep working more on L R W sections.
- Do not give another attempt soon.
- I will suggest giving after 3 weeks. And try for 90.
- You should have got by now how to crack speaking. So just do similar stuff for speaking.
- if you are bored of PTE materials .. read some good stuff to improve your reading skills and brush up your grammar.


----------



## Kylie Jay

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> IMHO :
> - Keep working more on L R W sections.
> - Do not give another attempt soon.
> - I will suggest giving after 3 weeks. And try for 90.
> - You should have got by now how to crack speaking. So just do similar stuff for speaking.
> - if you are bored of PTE materials .. read some good stuff to improve your reading skills and brush up your grammar.


Thanks mate. Yes I am thinking to take a break for few weeks. Of course I am bored with redoing the same materials. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## hdp9star

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got experience with http://pte-practice.com. Earlier someone provided a SWT PDF file which has repeated exam topics (SWT) and it belongs to people who own this website (Australian Institute of Language). So far I can see they have many practice questions across all modules. Wanted to know if someone is already familiar and if it's good to spend time on the content to practice.


I looked at this site and would be a good source of material in one place. There is another site called "wenbo.tv" and I believe it is from the same guys, as in the sample answer in both site, the voice of it is the same.

I looked at the pte-practice and try some question, it was good practice with more or less equal to the real exam. However, not necessarily from the real test though.

If you are prepared for first time, look at the material in the link provided by zaback21. There is also a link of official book called "PTE Academic". Refer to the book first and then you could practice more using another source such as the site you have mentioned.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Experts out there, Please find below the drive link for my recording on Read Aloud. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ck47tBV_HrWjMyUXR6Uk1rTG8

Request you all to share your feedback, so that I can prepare well and aim for 79+. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

theillusionist said:


> Experts out there, Please find below the drive link for my recording on Read Aloud.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ck47tBV_HrWjMyUXR6Uk1rTG8
> 
> Request you all to share your feedback, so that I can prepare well and aim for 79+.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your stress, intonations and fluency is good. But you have some issues with pronunciations. Usually English speaker speaks with a lot more open mouth unlike a lot of other language. Hence, non English speakers usually suffers from pronunciation.

Some mistakes: Atlantic, side, refreshing, tastes not taste, unusual environments, artists not artist (s is missing again), reality not realty. Also your is, am, and other connecting words is not pronounce with clarity.

Improve on pronunciation: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Also, you will need 70 to get invite this year on 2611. So, you will need to get 79+.


----------



## theillusionist

zaback21 said:


> Your stress, intonations and fluency is good. But you have some issues with pronunciations. Usually English speaker speaks with a lot more open mouth unlike a lot of other language. Hence, non English speakers usually suffers from pronunciation.
> 
> Some mistakes: Atlantic, side, refreshing, tastes not taste, unusual environments, artists not artist (s is missing again), reality not realty. Also your is, am, and other connecting words is not pronounce with clarity.
> 
> Improve on pronunciation: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> Also, you will need 70 to get invite this year on 2611. So, you will need to get 79+.


Thanks zaback for your feedback. I guess the given link is wrong, can you please share the right link. Would like to work and improve my pronunciation... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

theillusionist said:


> Thanks zaback for your feedback. I guess the given link is wrong, can you please share the right link. Would like to work and improve my pronunciation...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Try this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801

That one seems like doesn't work on Tapatalk.


----------



## Diggy

In summarize spoken text, does one need to write much? What if one mixes the information with " fillers" like in retell lecture, will it fly?


----------



## lowkeylegend

Diggy said:


> In summarize spoken text, does one need to write much? What if one mixes the information with " fillers" like in retell lecture, will it fly?


no man don't use fillers in any of the writing task, your score will go down. They are meaningless words used in speech in place of a pause.


----------



## guest1700

Anyone who took PTE on 26th got their results? I am still waiting. Onshore PTE taken at Cliftons Melbourne.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Diggy said:


> In summarize spoken text, does one need to write much? What if one mixes the information with " fillers" like in retell lecture, will it fly?


I wouldn't recommend using fillers, (i read your older post too) if you hear a word that is difficult don't write it for example you may hear "migraine" just write "disease" in the summary. One suggestion that i can give you is that your summary should always start like this.
This lecture was about XXX. The speaker said/explained ......

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

guest1700 said:


> Anyone who took PTE on 26th got their results? I am still waiting. Onshore PTE taken at Cliftons Melbourne.


I did but in South Korea. I got the result.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy070481

HI All,

This is my first post. I need help with your inputs on the below.
My scores of 2 PTE attempts. I feel an issue with my PTE score.. If really issue present how can I get it sorted with PTE.


> 31st May 2016
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 65
> Reading 65
> Speaking 72
> Writing 61
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 47
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 51





> 24th July 2017
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 62
> Reading 65
> Speaking 70
> Writing 61
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 47
> Vocabulary 80
> Written Discourse 90


----------



## maddy070481

guest1700 said:


> anyone who took pte on 26th got their results? I am still waiting. Onshore pte taken at cliftons melbourne.


48 hours is the wait time


----------



## guest1700

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I did but in South Korea. I got the result.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Did you get an email ? Or did you check their site. My status still shows pending on the site.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

guest1700 said:


> Did you get an email ? Or did you check their site. My status still shows pending on the site.


Got the email after 36 hours and then i checked.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy070481

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Got the email after 36 hours and then i checked.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hope you got positive result.


----------



## guest1700

maddy070481 said:


> Hope you got positive result.


Got the email but score page is blank.


----------



## mandy2137

guest1700 said:


> Got the email but score page is blank.


I hope you get desired score. Because when i got my result it was also blank after few hours i was happy to see this with good marks.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

maddy070481 said:


> Hope you got positive result.


I didn't , its okay I am hopeful now, I scored better than my expectation 
L/R/S/W 83/78/76/90

My previous attempt was:
L/R/S/W 78/77/54/85 (10 May)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus

Attempted PTE first time and this is my result. 
L/R/S/W : 69/80/88/69

Need some guidance for Listening and Writing section to score 80.
Please suggest.


----------



## JHubble

Hi, 
What is your average word count for the SWT section?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I didn't , its okay I am hopeful now, I scored better than my expectation
> L/R/S/W 83/78/76/90
> 
> My previous attempt was:
> L/R/S/W 78/77/54/85 (10 May)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What is your average word count for the SWT questions.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hutoof

Can anyone, especially friends who got 79+ on writing, please tell me how many words should I write in Summarize written text. This is only one sentence. I saw someone saying the more within limit, the better. But other says stick with 40-45 words since long sentence will lead you to wrong grammar.

I really appreciate your input. Thanks


----------



## anurag_aus

I kept my word count to 30-35 for SWT.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

JHubble said:


> What is your average word count for the SWT questions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


40-45 in SWT. In my first attempt, I wrote 50-55 words in summarize part of listening, however this time, I wrote 55-60. In essay, I have never written above 225 words (my average is 210). 
(I have taken 4 mocks and 2 real exams my lowest score in writing is 78)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 40-45 in SWT. In my first attempt, I wrote 50-55 words in summarize part of listening, however this time, I wrote 55-60. In essay, I have never written above 225 words (my average is 210).
> (I have taken 4 mocks and 2 real exams my lowest score in writing is 78)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


For me 65-70 for summarize part of listening. In essay, 260-270 words. Actually I didn't attempted any mock test and I prepared only for 2 weeks.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

anurag_aus said:


> For me 65-70 for summarize part of listening. In essay, 260-270 words. Actually I didn't attempted any mock test and I prepared only for 2 weeks.


I can send you my essays which I wrote in mock B. I got 90, but if you read them taking mock B will become useless.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hutoof

anurag_aus said:


> For me 65-70 for summarize part of listening. In essay, 260-270 words. Actually I didn't attempted any mock test and I prepared only for 2 weeks.


I think for summarize part of listening, the more the better since you gain mark for content, and given that there are more than one sentence, you have less chance of making grammar mistake (because your sentence is shorter).

But my concern is on summarize of written text when we need to write only one sentence. Is 70-word sentence a good one?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

hutoof said:


> I think for summarize part of listening, the more the better since you gain mark for content, and given that there are more than one sentence, you have less chance of making grammar mistake (because your sentence is shorter).
> 
> But my concern is on summarize of written text when we need to write only one sentence. Is 70-word sentence a good one?


Not at all, I think you should never cross 60 in SWT and should remain above 38. 45 is the sweet spot 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus

hutoof said:


> I think for summarize part of listening, the more the better since you gain mark for content, and given that there are more than one sentence, you have less chance of making grammar mistake (because your sentence is shorter).
> 
> But my concern is on summarize of written text when we need to write only one sentence. Is 70-word sentence a good one?


I believe for summarize of written text 30-35 is fair enough with help of connectors. Anything longer than that might cause grammatical mistake.


----------



## hutoof

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Not at all, I think you should never cross 60 in SWT and should remain above 38. 45 is the sweet spot
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input, I see you got W85 in your first attempt so this may be a good answer for me


----------



## anurag_aus

I am having 65 points for 189. Now I am confused to file EOI with this or try for 79+ in all category in PTE and file with 75 points. Please suggest guys.


----------



## AmazingTiger

hutoof said:


> Can anyone, especially friends who got 79+ on writing, please tell me how many words should I write in Summarize written text. This is only one sentence. I saw someone saying the more within limit, the better. But other says stick with 40-45 words since long sentence will lead you to wrong grammar.
> 
> I really appreciate your input. Thanks



Lesser number of words is better. Try to get the essence of what needs to be said. Does not need to cover or mention every item discussed in the text. The practice tests have these questions. Going over the recommended answers from the tests, which are provided with the questions, could help you get to where you want to be.


----------



## maddy070481

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I didn't , its okay I am hopeful now, I scored better than my expectation
> L/R/S/W 83/78/76/90
> 
> My previous attempt was:
> L/R/S/W 78/77/54/85 (10 May)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mine are not crossing the 65 hurdle. To be honest I am not giving my best for practice. However I am not hesitating / strugling any place still my scores are not improving.


----------



## maddy070481

HI All,

This is my first post. I need help with your inputs on the below.
My scores of 2 PTE attempts. I feel an issue with my PTE score.. If really issue present how can I get it sorted with PTE.
Quote:
31st May 2016 24th July 2017
Communicative Skills Communicative Skills
Listening 65 Listening 62 
Reading 65 Reading 65 
Speaking 72 Speaking 70
Writing 61 Writing 61

Enabling Skills Enabling Skills
Grammar 67 Grammar 73
Oral Fluency 67 Oral Fluency 62 
Pronunciation 69 Pronunciation 64	
Spelling 47 Spelling 47
Vocabulary 72 Vocabulary 80 
Written Discourse 51 Written Discourse 90


----------



## Himadri

hutoof said:


> I think for summarize part of listening, the more the better since you gain mark for content, and given that there are more than one sentence, you have less chance of making grammar mistake (because your sentence is shorter).
> 
> 
> 
> But my concern is on summarize of written text when we need to write only one sentence. Is 70-word sentence a good one?




Between 35-45..understand the para and write with proper written discourse without spelling mistakes and correct grammar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

anurag_aus said:


> I am having 65 points for 189. Now I am confused to file EOI with this or try for 79+ in all category in PTE and file with 75 points. Please suggest guys.


FIle 189 with 65 points. And work for 79+.
Between what is your PTE score?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

anurag_aus said:


> I am having 65 points for 189. Now I am confused to file EOI with this or try for 79+ in all category in PTE and file with 75 points. Please suggest guys.


I would suggest apply EOI and then update it once you get 79+ in all sections of PTE


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

maddy070481 said:


> Mine are not crossing the 65 hurdle. To be honest I am not giving my best for practice. However I am not hesitating / strugling any place still my scores are not improving.



what are your scores?


----------



## anurag_aus

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> file 189 with 65 points. And work for 79+.
> Between what is your pte score?


l/r/s/w :: 69/80/88/69


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

anurag_aus said:


> Attempted PTE first time and this is my result.
> L/R/S/W : 69/80/88/69
> 
> Need some guidance for Listening and Writing section to score 80.
> Please suggest.


Can you list the preparations you had done so far? This will help us to guide you going forward.


----------



## anurag_aus

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Can you list the preparations you had done so far? This will help us to guide you going forward.


I just watched E2 language on you tube and practiced PTE Gold videos on you tube for 10 days. No mock test. Nothing else other the youtube.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

maddy070481 said:


> HI All,
> 
> This is my first post. I need help with your inputs on the below.
> My scores of 2 PTE attempts. I feel an issue with my PTE score.. If really issue present how can I get it sorted with PTE.


I have never seen people getting different scores after giving for the re-evaluation of PTE. Senior members, please correct me if I am wrong.

Ok, on the other hand - what is the score you are looking for 65+? can you list the things that you as part of your preparation. We can guide you how to crack it.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

guest1700 said:


> Got the email but score page is blank.


Contact their chat support.


----------



## Conaern

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> FIle 189 with 65 points. And work for 79+.
> Between what is your PTE score?


Hey mate. Congrats on your PTE advancements, could you please tell me how did you manage to boost your speaking points that far ? I can't seem to get over 79 band and I must be doing something wrong, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

anurag_aus said:


> I just watched E2 language on you tube and practiced PTE Gold videos on you tube for 10 days. No mock test. Nothing else other the youtube.


I will suggest, buy PTE book and work out all the problems. Brush up your grammar and pronunciation. Do read a loud with someone who can correct you. Put 1-2 hours for 20 days and then give another attempt. Mock may not be required as you are familiar with the pattern. If you don't feel comfortable about it, please do give a mock. Aim 10 points more than what you require.


----------



## anurag_aus

Conaern said:


> Hey mate. Congrats on your PTE advancements, could you please tell me how did you manage to boost your speaking points that far ? I can't seem to get over 79 band and I must be doing something wrong, any tips would be appreciated.


Thanks brother.
I will give all credit to my office people for keeping N number of meetings daily without purpose .
Majorly I used google voice to text to check how my pronunciation is coming up along with google voice recorder to record and listen. Apart from that practice of repeat sentence on you tube.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Conaern said:


> Hey mate. Congrats on your PTE advancements, could you please tell me how did you manage to boost your speaking points that far ? I can't seem to get over 79 band and I must be doing something wrong, any tips would be appreciated.


-Speak to people who can speak better than you and ask them to tell where you are going wrong.
Trust me to correct your mistake is easy, but to identify is difficult.

For eg: I used to say TARGET as TARJET, till a friend of mine corrected me.
So, get someone who can correct you. Because you may be lacking in something else.

-Work a lot on fluency and pronunciation.

-Ensure that even if you speak a bit slowly, you will not stammer.

-Whatever graph/ re tell lecture you get speak something very fluently with correct grammar and pronunciation [ do not go off the topic, but you don't have to worry too much about the content]


----------



## anurag_aus

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I will suggest, buy PTE book and work out all the problems. Brush up your grammar and pronunciation. Do read a loud with someone who can correct you. Put 1-2 hours for 20 days and then give another attempt. Mock may not be required as you are familiar with the pattern. If you don't feel comfortable about it, please do give a mock. Aim 10 points more than what you require.


Thanks aussie_dreamz 

I will get PTE book and will follow it for next attempt. Let's see what comes next. Hope for the best.
Also what are the chances for invite on 65 points ?


----------



## Conaern

anurag_aus said:


> Thanks brother.
> I will give all credit to my office people for keeping N number of meetings daily without purpose .
> Majorly I used google voice to text to check how my pronunciation is coming up along with google voice recorder to record and listen. Apart from that practice of repeat sentence on you tube.


That is solid advice bro, thank you. :thumb: Will be best mates with google voice now.


----------



## Conaern

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> -Speak to people who can speak better than you and ask them to tell where you are going wrong.
> Trust me to correct your mistake is easy, but to identify is difficult.
> 
> For eg: I used to say TARGET as TARJET, till a friend of mine corrected me.
> So, get someone who can correct you. Because you may be lacking in something else.
> 
> -Work a lot on fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> -Ensure that even if you speak a bit slowly, you will not stammer.
> 
> -Whatever graph/ re tell lecture you get speak something very fluently with correct grammar and pronunciation [ do not go off the topic, but you don't have to worry too much about the content]


I think I stumble on graph part but I'll try to keep these in mind. Thank you


----------



## guest1700

Got my score - PTE-A (L:85/R:68/S:90/W:82)


----------



## maddy070481

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I have never seen people getting different scores after giving for the re-evaluation of PTE. Senior members, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Ok, on the other hand - what is the score you are looking for 65+? can you list the things that you as part of your preparation. We can guide you how to crack it.


I am looking for 65 score.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

anurag_aus said:


> Thanks aussie_dreamz
> 
> I will get PTE book and will follow it for next attempt. Let's see what comes next. Hope for the best.
> Also what are the chances for invite on 65 points ?


 I think 4-6 months from now.


----------



## Diggy

Hi guys, this SWT material is great, kudos to you all


----------



## Diggy

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summarize spoken text, does one need to write much? What if one mixes the information with " fillers" like in retell lecture, will it fly?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using fillers, (i read your older post too) if you hear a word that is difficult don't write it for example you may hear "migraine" just write "disease" in the summary. One suggestion that i can give you is that your summary should always start like this.
> This lecture was about XXX. The speaker said/explained ......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Must it all be in reported speech form? Can't I just start start with what I heard exactly. Or be after first two sentences, I digress to what I heard exactly, like" the author said" sentence 1 and subsequent ones will just be " evolution of dinausors to birds is still been examined ". etc


----------



## kumar123cmb

By the look at it PTE seems pretty easy but you have to be very good at time management.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

maddy070481 said:


> I am looking for 65 score.


Would suggest you to keep working on the weaker areas and give another attempt after 1 month.

It is easily achievable.


----------



## AmazingTiger

Conaern said:


> Hey mate. Congrats on your PTE advancements, could you please tell me how did you manage to boost your speaking points that far ? I can't seem to get over 79 band and I must be doing something wrong, any tips would be appreciated.


My two cents : Listening to radio : BBC, NPR on the way to and from office helped me a lot with figuring where to pause, at what speed to read and where to stress while speaking. Additionally, it helped with my listening as well. Tip: For the read aloud sentences part - there is enough time available before the mic starts recording to read aloud the entire sentence, identify words that we could possibly mispronounce and then when we actually read out to the mic pay key attention to those problem words in the sentence. Avoid the tendency to mesh syllables together. Pronounce them as distinctly as possible.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Diggy said:


> Must it all be in reported speech form? Can't I just start start with what I heard exactly. Or be after first two sentences, I digress to what I heard exactly, like" the author said" sentence 1 and subsequent ones will just be " evolution of dinausors to birds is still been examined ". etc


I have never tried it. It may work and may not.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Dear Friends,

I need your expert advice on what all improvements I need and tips to crack the PTE (79+) exam. I have attempted 3 times already and recently started following this thread and I strongly believe I can do it following the experts advice on this thread.

Enclosed the score details for reference.

Thanks in advance friends.

Communicative Skills 
*Attempt 1	2	3*
Listening 73,	69,	70
Reading 74,	70,	68
Speaking 79,	84,	90
Writing 72,	71,	65

Enabling Skills 
Grammar 88,	79,	67
Oral Fluency 82,	77,	81
Pronunciation 84,	90,	90
Spelling 47,	47,	46
Vocabulary 67,	85,	62
Written Discourse 90,	83,	63


----------



## VJ1

ndhankher said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need your expert advice on what all improvements I need and tips to crack the PTE (79+) exam. I have attempted 3 times already and recently started following this thread and I strongly believe I can do it following the experts advice on this thread.
> 
> Enclosed the score details for reference.
> 
> Thanks in advance friends.


Hey - sorry to hear about your multiple attempts. Based on your data, here are my suggestions: 

1. Speaking - I think you have been doing consistently well here. So stay the same, neutral tone, take pauses while speaking, apply stress and intonation.
2. Reading - I understand that there is no timer in this section, but use the number of questions remaining in this section as a cue to know how soon you need to complete this section. Time management is the key. MCMA - if you are unsure about more than one answer, just choose one option and move to the next question. You won't have negative marking atleast.
3. Spelling - I sense that you maybe rushing through while typing or using very basic words. Remember while you type, read and re-read mentally, to ensure there are no grammatical errors. Also, simply put, use "fancy" words. Instead of helps - say, benefits, accentuates, supplements, supports. You get my drift. 
4. Writing - always ensure that you are closer to the maximum number of words needed. In the essay, split it into 4 paragraphs. 1. Summarize the topic and explicitly mention what stand you intend to take - agree/disagree, yes/no, or both. 2. If Yes, eloborate with examples to strengthen your claim. 3. Supportive examples 4. Always begin the 4th para with, In conclusion we can say that ... , In summary we can ascertain that ... , I think these steps worked quite well for me.
5. Summarize spoken text, summarize written text - Remember, always make a note of key names, dates, important events, conclusions. Then, take a few seconds to say the story in your own words. Opening, Filler and conclusion. This is exactly what I did!
So, I would say - Improve a bit of your vocabulary, recheck your spellings while typing, use fancy words, lean towards writing close to 230 words in essay to get more marks in content.

Breathe, relax and stay calm, PTE is more a test of nerves with the speed at which questions throw you off balance. I made mistakes, but I think the algorithm is built to ensure your pronunciation, intonation take precedence over content mostly. 

Wish you the very best and look forward to hearing that you aced the test!


----------



## VJ1

anurag_aus said:


> Thanks aussie_dreamz
> 
> I will get PTE book and will follow it for next attempt. Let's see what comes next. Hope for the best.
> Also what are the chances for invite on 65 points ?


Hey buddy - sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I am sure you and most of us here are following the trends for invites. With a score of 65, I am afraid you can conveniently look at getting invited only next year. The backlogs and the competition have increased tremendously! It is my sincere advice to you or anyone with 65 with an option to further your score with a repeat attempt at PTE, please give it your best shot. 

I am not trying to spook anyone here, but PTE is a sure shot way to advance your chances in the rat race! Wishing everyone the very best in your visa journey.


----------



## Ptera

VJ1 said:


> 2. Reading - I understand that there is no timer in this section, but use the number of questions remaining in this section as a cue to know how soon you need to complete this section. Time management is the key. MCMA - if you are unsure about more than one answer, just choose one option and move to the next question. You won't have negative marking atleast.


Hi mate,
I don´t understand the reason of choosing one option for MCMA. There is no points for it in this case. Can you pls explain what is the reason behind? 
As far as I know there is negative marking only for this particular task and will not affect other sections. So, I believe it is better to choose 2-3 options if you don´t know the answer..


----------



## hdp9star

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I don´t understand the reason of choosing one option for MCMA. There is no points for it in this case. Can you pls explain what is the reason behind?
> As far as I know there is negative marking only for this particular task and will not affect other sections. So, I believe it is better to choose 2-3 options if you don´t know the answer..


Well this is what I have believed about scoring but today, e2 language published a video on reading multiple choice multiple answer and he mentioned different. Look at the picture below. And here is the link look at 4:00 min.














Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdshaik

I cleared my exams with 80 under each section 
Got saved , even if two mark less even in one section would have had to reappear


----------



## mandy2137

abdshaik said:


> I cleared my exams with 80 under each section
> Got saved , even if two mark less even in one section would have had to reappear


Congratulations man. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus

VJ1 said:


> Hey buddy - sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I am sure you and most of us here are following the trends for invites. With a score of 65, I am afraid you can conveniently look at getting invited only next year. The backlogs and the competition have increased tremendously! It is my sincere advice to you or anyone with 65 with an option to further your score with a repeat attempt at PTE, please give it your best shot.
> 
> I am not trying to spook anyone here, but PTE is a sure shot way to advance your chances in the rat race! Wishing everyone the very best in your visa journey.


Thanks for the ground reality. I already started preparing for the next round of PTE.

Hope to get 79+ in all sections. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hdp9star

abdshaik said:


> I cleared my exams with 80 under each section
> Got saved , even if two mark less even in one section would have had to reappear


Congratulation for the achievement.


----------



## VJ1

hdp9star said:


> Well this is what I have believed about scoring but today, e2 language published a video on reading multiple choice multiple answer and he mentioned different. Look at the picture below. And here is the link look at 4:00 min.
> https://youtu.be/XsTUu6-xK5w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well exactly what I mean. Why worsen your chances when you are not sure about the answer. Answer atleast half, instead of losing the full mark. I hope this helps!


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I don´t understand the reason of choosing one option for MCMA. There is no points for it in this case. Can you pls explain what is the reason behind?
> As far as I know there is negative marking only for this particular task and will not affect other sections. So, I believe it is better to choose 2-3 options if you don´t know the answer..


Hi,

in mcma, if I am sure about only 1 option, I will just mark that and go to the next question. So that I get 1 mark. On marking another wrong option your score will be 0.


----------



## Diggy

Pls house, how can one record his voice on 'read aloud', I intend doing a recording and pasting here for correction.


----------



## debeash

abdshaik said:


> I cleared my exams with 80 under each section
> Got saved , even if two mark less even in one section would have had to reappear


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay

I completed my Mock Test B over 10 hours ago and I am still unable to view my results. Has anyone faced this issue before?


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> Pls house, how can one record his voice on 'read aloud', I intend doing a recording and pasting here for correction.


Well, you can record your voice to computer or mobile phone and upload to Google drive and paste the link here.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

VJ1 said:


> Hey - sorry to hear about your multiple attempts. Based on your data, here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1. Speaking - I think you have been doing consistently well here. So stay the same, neutral tone, take pauses while speaking, apply stress and intonation.
> 2. Reading - I understand that there is no timer in this section, but use the number of questions remaining in this section as a cue to know how soon you need to complete this section. Time management is the key. MCMA - if you are unsure about more than one answer, just choose one option and move to the next question. You won't have negative marking atleast.
> 3. Spelling - I sense that you maybe rushing through while typing or using very basic words. Remember while you type, read and re-read mentally, to ensure there are no grammatical errors. Also, simply put, use "fancy" words. Instead of helps - say, benefits, accentuates, supplements, supports. You get my drift.
> 4. Writing - always ensure that you are closer to the maximum number of words needed. In the essay, split it into 4 paragraphs. 1. Summarize the topic and explicitly mention what stand you intend to take - agree/disagree, yes/no, or both. 2. If Yes, eloborate with examples to strengthen your claim. 3. Supportive examples 4. Always begin the 4th para with, In conclusion we can say that ... , In summary we can ascertain that ... , I think these steps worked quite well for me.
> 5. Summarize spoken text, summarize written text - Remember, always make a note of key names, dates, important events, conclusions. Then, take a few seconds to say the story in your own words. Opening, Filler and conclusion. This is exactly what I did!
> So, I would say - Improve a bit of your vocabulary, recheck your spellings while typing, use fancy words, lean towards writing close to 230 words in essay to get more marks in content.
> 
> Breathe, relax and stay calm, PTE is more a test of nerves with the speed at which questions throw you off balance. I made mistakes, but I think the algorithm is built to ensure your pronunciation, intonation take precedence over content mostly.
> 
> Wish you the very best and look forward to hearing that you aced the test!


Thanks VJ, God bless you.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

abdshaik said:


> I cleared my exams with 80 under each section
> Got saved , even if two mark less even in one section would have had to reappear


Congratulations dear, can you write down a summary of you experience, what tips & triks helped you, any template you used, what was the topic of your essay and summarise written text. It would help us to strategise who are aspiring to achieve this milestone.
Congrats again, enjoy the moment and wait for your invite..

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

ndhankher said:


> Congratulations dear, can you write down a summary of you experience, what tips & triks helped you, any template you used, what was the topic of your essay and summarise written text. It would help us to strategise who are aspiring to achieve this milestone.
> Congrats again, enjoy the moment and wait for your invite..
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


I had posted a similar one, in case that helps you .. here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1262225-my-pte-story.html


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

lilymay said:


> I completed my Mock Test B over 10 hours ago and I am still unable to view my results. Has anyone faced this issue before?


Strange. For mock generally, we get the result in an hour. Pls contact their support team.


----------



## malyaban

Hi,

I took the test in June and received 70+ in all except Speaking. In my case the pattern of the exam changed - I had no re-tell lecture and a lot of short questions with images in them and the questions were about the picture. This I never come across in any mock or practice test including the books. Does anyone have similar experience and can help me with some pointers on where to practice this type of short questions please ?


----------



## Ptera

hdp9star said:


> Well this is what I have believed about scoring but today, e2 language published a video on reading multiple choice multiple answer and he mentioned different. Look at the picture below. And here is the link look at 4:00 min.
> https://youtu.be/XsTUu6-xK5w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

Thanks a lot. It´s strange as many people as well as e2language guys said before that you should guess at least two options by MCMA tasks if you don´t know the answer. Now, after watching this new video from e2language I realized that even by choosing 1 option you could get 1 point. Good to know anyway. Does the same apply for MCMA in listening?


----------



## Ptera

VJ1 said:


> Well exactly what I mean. Why worsen your chances when you are not sure about the answer. Answer atleast half, instead of losing the full mark. I hope this helps!


Thanks mate. Now it´s clear for me. How did you do it in your exam? Did you choose only one option in MCMA and still scored 90 in reading? What was your strategy in these tasks?


----------



## Diggy

Anyone should help on how to record my voice on my phone, I just want to record read aloud.


----------



## Diggy

Can I record on my WhatsApp and save on my drive before pasting here since I can't find recording on my phone.


----------



## aniththomas

I got invited in the 26th July, 2017 round for the Australia Migration Subclass -189 (261111). I'm about to Lodge the visa in the first week of August but my PTE-A score expires in October 2017.

*Question:* Am I at risk? Until what point of the Visa process should the English test scores be active? I scored 9 for R/W/S/L but I worried I might not be that lucky if I do a retest and then my claims to the Points will all be wrong! Please advise!


----------



## aniththomas

*Updated scores*



aniththomas said:


> I got invited in the 26th July, 2017 round for the Australia Migration Subclass -189 (261111). I'm about to Lodge the visa in the first week of August but my PTE-A score expires in October 2017.
> 
> *Question:* Am I at risk? Until what point of the Visa process should the English test scores be active? I scored *90* for R/W/S/L but I worried I might not be that lucky if I do a retest and then my claims to the Points will all be wrong! Please advise!


Updated my PTE-A scores.


----------



## NB

aniththomas said:


> I got invited in the 26th July, 2017 round for the Australia Migration Subclass -189 (261111). I'm about to Lodge the visa in the first week of August but my PTE-A score expires in October 2017.
> 
> *Question:* Am I at risk? Until what point of the Visa process should the English test scores be active? I scored 9 for R/W/S/L but I worried I might not be that lucky if I do a retest and then my claims to the Points will all be wrong! Please advise!


All your points are frozen on the date you got the invite
Your scores only need to be valid on the date of the invite
So no matter how much time the processing takes, you will not be asked to take the tests again.
The medicals and the PCC are the only tests that have to be valid on the date of the grant of the visa and yiu may be asked to do them again if they expire before grant

Relax

Cheers


----------



## aniththomas

newbienz said:


> All your points are frozen on the date you got the invite
> Your scores only need to be valid on the date of the invite
> So no matter how much time the processing takes, you will not be asked to take the tests again.
> The medicals and the PCC are the only tests that have to be valid on the date of the grant of the visa and yiu may be asked to do them again if they expire before grant
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandamn

diggy said:


> can i record on my whatsapp and save on my drive before pasting here since i can't find recording on my phone.


just type voice recorder in google


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> Anyone should help on how to record my voice on my phone, I just want to record read aloud.


Just install any third party voice recorder for time being. It would be useful for your practice also.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Strange. For mock generally, we get the result in an hour. Pls contact their support team.


I found it very strange too as I got my Test A results within an hour. I've e-mailed their support team and will likely call them first thing in the morning.


----------



## shavu

lilymay said:


> I found it very strange too as I got my Test A results within an hour. I've e-mailed their support team and will likely call them first thing in the morning.



I am assuming that you are referring here PTE Gold test, Can you or others can tell me if I can give the Test A and Test B multiple times ?

Thanks!


----------



## lilymay

shavu said:


> I am assuming that you are referring here PTE Gold test, Can you or others can tell me if I can give the Test A and Test B multiple times ?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup, I'm referring to the PTE Gold Test. Nope, you can only attempt each test once.


----------



## Diggy

hdp9star said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone should help on how to record my voice on my phone, I just want to record read aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Just install any third party voice recorder for time being. It would be useful for your practice also.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have speech note and text to voice recorder, how do I record my voice with it and paste here, I only see the text transcription of my voice and no recorded message to play.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

aniththomas said:


> I got invited in the 26th July, 2017 round for the Australia Migration Subclass -189 (261111). I'm about to Lodge the visa in the first week of August but my PTE-A score expires in October 2017.
> 
> *Question:* Am I at risk? Until what point of the Visa process should the English test scores be active? I scored 9 for R/W/S/L but I worried I might not be that lucky if I do a retest and then my claims to the Points will all be wrong! Please advise!


Don't worry. Just go ahead and completed the visa forms. You need not take a retest.


----------



## donjack

Diggy said:


> I have speech note and text to voice recorder, how do I record my voice with it and paste here, I only see the text transcription of my voice and no recorded message to play.


Diggy, use your mobile phone or any voice recorder on your laptop to record your voice, save it on google drive, copy the link and share on this forum. Is simple. Download any voice recorder from the apps store


----------



## Diggy

donjack said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have speech note and text to voice recorder, how do I record my voice with it and paste here, I only see the text transcription of my voice and no recorded message to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy, use your mobile phone or any voice recorder on your laptop to record your voice, save it on google drive, copy the link and share on this forum. Is simple. Download any voice recorder from the apps store
Click to expand...

Thanks,bro


----------



## Prem0625

*Delayed PTE results*

Hi all,

I gave my PTE-A on 27th July (Thursday) it’s been 3 days and still I haven’t received the email notification for the results. This is the first time happening for me , usually I used to get the results by next day evening but in this case already 3 days gone. Is this a normal one or was there a problem in my test. Have this happened to anybody else. waiting like this would affect my results by any chance . Should I wait for the email or what should be done: 

Thanks
Prem


----------



## akanifiok

what should I do to avoid errors in PTE-A exams?


----------



## Oneshift

yes sometimes they pick up few cases for extra review and take time. Once I had to wait for 7 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VJ1

Prem0625 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I gave my PTE-A on 27th July (Thursday) it’s been 3 days and still I haven’t received the email notification for the results. This is the first time happening for me , usually I used to get the results by next day evening but in this case already 3 days gone. Is this a normal one or was there a problem in my test. Have this happened to anybody else. waiting like this would affect my results by any chance . Should I wait for the email or what should be done:
> 
> Thanks
> Prem


Hey - Relax, I got my results a week after I gave the examination. I was a little worried too, but then again, they mention clearly that it take close to 7 days to give out the results. I am sure you would have done well!


----------



## VJ1

akanifiok said:


> what should I do to avoid errors in PTE-A exams?


Things you can do to avoid errors. Please note these are things from my perspective: 

One of the most crucial aspect to PTE is knowing the pattern of the exam. Ensure that you absolutely familiar with each section, what is required of you and how to answer it. This is a VERY important step!

1. Speaking: 
a. Place the mic closer to your nose but a little away from nostrils. The reason being, a few of us are mouth breathers. This can sometimes affect that kind of noise the mic can pick up. 
b. Speak clearly, moderately loudly and as far as possible apply stress while speaking. 
c. Maintain a moderate rate of speech. This will help you keep calm and reorganize your thoughts well. 
d. Do not try to repeat the sentence. If you have said it, move on.
e. If the accent is tough to understand, try to reproduce the sound you hear. I know sometimes a few accents like Irish or Scottish accents are tough to understand.
f. Take notes of imp. dates, names, events. Pause for a few seconds, make it into a story in your own words. This worked well for me!

Important things to remember - Avoid very cold food/drinks a day or two before the exam. Mistakes happen. Do not dwell too much over it. Summarize notes well and imp writing speed. Speak clearly and loudly. Distractions will be there, focus on your exam alone. Do not worry about others in the room.

2. Reading:
There is no timer for each question. So, use the number of questions remaining as a cue. Do NOT spend too much time on any one question. 

a. Multiple-choice, choose single answer - Read the question first. Then read the paragraph. Will help you understand the context better. If you are completely unsure of any answer, go with your gut feeling. This section does not have negative, so who knows you might get lucky!
b. Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers - Follow step a. Only difference, if you are unsure about more than one answer, just choose one option and move to the next question. This section carries negative marking! Be careful.
c. Re-order paragraphs - Look for independent sentences first and then find connectors. You will be very tempted to take too much time in this section, be careful. Time is ticking! Give it your best shot and move to the next question, than waste time and lose opportunity to answer other questions.
d. Fill in the blanks: For both the fill in the blanks, choose the answer you feel is correct. Remember sometimes, when you read the next line, the previous answer maybe already provided, so read carefully. If you are unsure leave that blank and move to the next one, once you finish you can revisit the unfinished blank. Remember, you can finish one question at one given time only. Remember that. You cannot skip to next question and come back again. Hope this helps.

3. Listening: 
Listen carefully and attentively. Take notes well. Again, dates, names and events are important. Weave them in your own words. 
a. Summarize spoken text - Remember write close to 55 - 60 words. You should write multiple logical sentences, with comma's. Always remember, captitalize the first letter and always end with a full stop. This is a must! Vocabulary and spellings are important. Re-read what you write.
b. Multiple choice, choose multiple answers - Same as reading. Remember, before the recording starts try to quickly glance through the questions and answers displayed on the screen. This will help.
c. Fill in the blanks - No easy way out, need to listen attentively! Type as soon as you hear.
d. Missing words - Same as above
e. Write from dictation - Follow the main instruction. Relax and summarize it in your own words, follow a chronology. Improve writing speed. Think of your school days and what shortcuts you would use to write while the teacher spoke 

4. Writing: 
a. Essay - In the essay, split it into 4 paragraphs. 1. Summarize the topic and explicitly mention what stand you intend to take - agree/disagree, yes/no, or both. 2. If Yes, eloborate with examples to strengthen your claim. 3. Supportive examples 4. Always begin the 4th para with, In conclusion we can say that ... , In summary we can ascertain that ... , I think these steps worked quite well for me.

Breathe, relax and stay calm, PTE is more a test of nerves with the speed at which questions throw you off balance. Take the optional break, don't drink too much water before or during the exam. Wishing you all the success!


----------



## Prem0625

VJ1 said:


> Hey - Relax, I got my results a week after I gave the examination. I was a little worried too, but then again, they mention clearly that it take close to 7 days to give out the results. I am sure you would have done well!


Thanks bro, I was worried because I was the only person to attend the exam on that day. Thought due to that they are delaying the results. Gave my best !!have to wait for the results. Hope it is good 😇

Is there anyone who got less than 65+ after waiting for 7 days ??

Thanks


----------



## VJ1

Prem0625 said:


> Thanks bro, I was worried because I was the only person to attend the exam on that day. Thought due to that they are delaying the results. Gave my best !!have to wait for the results. Hope it is good &#55357;&#56839;
> 
> Is there anyone who got less than 65+ after waiting for 7 days ??
> 
> Thanks


Let me put it this way, the speed at which they provide the results has nothing to do with how well/bad you performed in the exam. It sometimes happens that there are technical glitches that cause this delay. On the bright side, as you were the only one who attended that day, you might score the highest in the speaking section with the least amount of distractions!


----------



## hdp9star

Any one who score perfect in speaking, do you guys feels little change in pace while speaking different task. 
For example, for read aloud and describe image the flow of speech is normal for me but its hard to maintain the speed of the speak in retell lecture.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prem0625

VJ1 said:


> Let me put it this way, the speed at which they provide the results has nothing to do with how well/bad you performed in the exam. It sometimes happens that there are technical glitches that cause this delay. On the bright side, as you were the only one who attended that day, you might score the highest in the speaking section with the least amount of distractions!


Nice to hear your response, fingers crossed . Thanks


----------



## Oneshift

can anyone of u confirm if the pattern of the exam has changed in recent past?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

reishigupta said:


> can anyone of u confirm if the pattern of the exam has changed in recent past?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it hasn't, although sometimes the order in reading part is different. 
Appeared twice 10May and 26 July.
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

reishigupta said:


> can anyone of u confirm if the pattern of the exam has changed in recent past?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

Looking at your signature I see that you improved your reading score within one month. How did you practice? Or was it just a luck in the end?


----------



## Ptera

VJ1 said:


> 2. Reading:
> 
> a. Multiple-choice, choose single answer - Read the question first. Then read the paragraph. Will help you understand the context better. If you are completely unsure of any answer, go with your gut feeling. This section does not have negative, so who knows you might get lucky!
> b. Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers - Follow step a. Only difference, if you are unsure about more than one answer, just choose one option and move to the next question. This section carries negative marking! Be careful.


Hi, Thanks for your very valuable tips.
Did you read the whole text by MCMA or did you only read the options one by one and tried to find the suitable information in the text and just elimated wrong options?
I believe it takes too much time to read the whole text by MCMA..


----------



## Oneshift

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your signature I see that you improved your reading score within one month. How did you practice? Or was it just a luck in the end?




it is just practice from available resources on net.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> No it hasn't, although sometimes the order in reading part is different.
> Appeared twice 10May and 26 July.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




thanks for prompt reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guigaoh2o

guys, could anyone help me pleasE?

i have a doubt, I already bought the golden kit from ptepractice dot com and I have done the tests A and B two times each... if I buy it again, are the questions going to be the same? or they will give me a different test? thanks


----------



## VJ1

Ptera said:


> Hi, Thanks for your very valuable tips.
> Did you read the whole text by MCMA or did you only read the options one by one and tried to find the suitable information in the text and just elimated wrong options?
> I believe it takes too much time to read the whole text by MCMA..


I followed exactly the same strategy that you described! I had close to 6 MCMA questions.


----------



## sumitgupta22

guigaoh2o said:


> guys, could anyone help me pleasE?
> 
> i have a doubt, I already bought the golden kit from ptepractice dot com and I have done the tests A and B two times each... if I buy it again, are the questions going to be the same? or they will give me a different test? thanks


They will be same. Mock Test A and B have fixed set of questions.


----------



## Diggy

content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2Y7sSRCc8_SCFzsN9oLTdthlYu7kXkOG_THQWjNSYupg_kKo%0A

Someone should help me check out this.my read aloud.


----------



## Diggy

content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy


----------



## Diggy

content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A


----------



## Diggy

Pls compare this read aloud content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A
With this one content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2TXSN26WuFPhuVhoT3IzUvBeLjuhfVBALj70Sb-a6AkNKyoH%0A

Pls I need a feedback asap.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Diggy said:


> Pls compare this read aloud content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A
> With this one content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2TXSN26WuFPhuVhoT3IzUvBeLjuhfVBALj70Sb-a6AkNKyoH%0A
> 
> Pls I need a feedback asap.


The link is not working for me. Can you please copy paste completely.


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> Pls compare this read aloud content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A
> With this one content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2TXSN26WuFPhuVhoT3IzUvBeLjuhfVBALj70Sb-a6AkNKyoH%0A
> 
> Pls I need a feedback asap.


Did you try to uploaded from google drive app from android? Or using browser?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Is this speaking a function of fluency or pronunciation, because I spoke very fast in my last attempt and pronunciation suffered while fluency was 90, but speaking score was under 65.


----------



## ndhankher

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I had posted a similar one, in case that helps you .. here you go
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1262225-my-pte-story.html


Thanks Bro, very inspirational story I must say.


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys, came to know that if we leave even a single blank unattended, it will not consider marks for the attended blanks in the paragraph. So while attending fill in the blanks in reading section, make sure you attend all blanks in the paragraph even if you don't know the answer.
This was told by an instructor at one of the authorised PTE test centre I took class from.


----------



## Diggy

hdp9star said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls compare this read aloud content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A
> With this one content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2TXSN26WuFPhuVhoT3IzUvBeLjuhfVBALj70Sb-a6AkNKyoH%0A
> 
> Pls I need a feedback asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try to uploaded from google drive app from android? Or using browser?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I just used speechnote and got the transcription, saved it on my drive, and opened it on chrome where I now copied it before pasting here. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> I just used speechnote and got the transcription, saved it on my drive, and opened it on chrome where I now copied it before pasting here. Where did I go wrong?


Just go to your drive home, select the file by long press the file and there must be an option of share, press that and it would give you option of save to clipboard, then paste the link.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2TXSN26WuFPhuVhoT3IzUvBeLjuhfVBALj70Sb-a6AkNKyoH%0A


----------



## Diggy

content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> content://com.google.android.apps.docs.storage.legacy/enc%3D2SWc19wOskbnKtwBw0BtksVQ7ohhgxH0Xj4sTHkJhQBlPtYf%0A


Someone should help and check it out.


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> Someone should help and check it out.


Post a link with https first not content. It's not a valid link. If it was, it would be clickable in expatforum.

Try accessing drive with browser and then copy paste the link.


----------



## aggressive_a20

*tips for improving reading*

guys how to improve reading. 

got L-88 R-62 S-79 W-78 in last attempt. 

aiming to achieve 79 each. any suggestions / tips / tricks


----------



## zaback21

aggressive_a20 said:


> guys how to improve reading.
> 
> got L-88 R-62 S-79 W-78 in last attempt.
> 
> aiming to achieve 79 each. any suggestions / tips / tricks


Read good books, watch good movies (Birdmen, Kings Speech kind and not Transformers type), BBC, CNN and read a lot of good articles. It will come.

Also, try the tips here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Diggy

zaback21 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help and check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link with https first not content. It's not a valid link. If it was, it would be clickable in expatforum.
> 
> Try accessing drive with browser and then copy paste the link.
Click to expand...

I don't understand this whole thing, I am using an infinix hot s phone....just so confused by the instructions here.


----------



## suriya8187

Essays that I got in yesterday exam.
1) Does human behaviour changes with enforcing laws and regulation. your opinion.
2) 18000 species of plants and animals are in verge of extinction. Share your thoughts.


----------



## mahipal

Guys, can't we buy PTE vouchers ? I can see some message( Out of stock...etc) on Aussizz group site. Is there any other place where we can buy vouchers for Australia centers ?

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6RFeYNkF4vBem53bzYwMTdyUTg/view?usp=drivesdk. Finally, I got something better. Thanks everyone as you review this and expect more from me.


----------



## guest1700

Anyone facing a problem logging into PTE Account? I am unable to login.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Diggy said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6RFeYNkF4vBem53bzYwMTdyUTg/view?usp=drivesdk. Finally, I got something better. Thanks everyone as you review this and expect more from me.


I can't hear anything.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzyasp

*Score report*

Hi Friends,

I took PTE on 29th July and got mail today early morning that the result can be downloaded from their site, but when checked the report, it is blank.
I have sent an email to them. Hope it will get resolved soon. Please advise...


----------



## Auzyasp

Here are the essays I got in PTE on 29th July:
Should we preserve past historic buildings? How much care should be taken in terms of maintenance ?
Many people think that regions affect a successful person. What is your opinion about native region and accomplished person’s influence on the region he belongs to.


----------



## Diggy

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6RFeYNkF4vBem53bzYwMTdyUTg/view?usp=drivesdk. Finally, I got something better. Thanks everyone as you review this and expect more from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't hear anything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using
> 
> Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OK, I will do another read aloud and paste.


----------



## VJ1

Auzyasp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took PTE on 29th July and got mail today early morning that the result can be downloaded from their site, but when checked the report, it is blank.
> I have sent an email to them. Hope it will get resolved soon. Please advise...


Give it another day, the results will be available for you to download. It happens, sometimes there are a few technical difficulties.


----------



## Auzyasp

VJ1 said:


> Give it another day, the results will be available for you to download. It happens, sometimes there are a few technical difficulties.


Thank you


----------



## mahipal

Auzyasp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took PTE on 29th July and got mail today early morning that the result can be downloaded from their site, but when checked the report, it is blank.
> I have sent an email to them. Hope it will get resolved soon. Please advise...


Guys, can't we buy PTE vouchers ? I can see some message( Out of stock...etc) on Aussizz group site. Is there any other place where we can buy vouchers for Australia centers ?

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## mahipal

(Sorry for repeated post )

Guys, can't we buy PTE vouchers ? I can see some message( Out of stock...etc) on Aussizz group site. Is there any other place where we can buy vouchers for Australia centers ?

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Diggy

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6RFeYNkF4vBem53bzYwMTdyUTg/view?usp=drivesdk. Finally, I got something better. Thanks everyone as you review this and expect more from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't hear anything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Finally, since am unable to upload my read aloud here, how do I know that my voice is loud enough for "READ ALOUD" and that my speed is OK, I discovered that the faster I speak, the lower my the voice to text software detects my voice. Am I supposed to speakly the way speechnotes understands my voice in the real exam?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Auzyasp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took PTE on 29th July and got mail today early morning that the result can be downloaded from their site, but when checked the report, it is blank.
> I have sent an email to them. Hope it will get resolved soon. Please advise...


I had the similar issue. I reported the same in their chat support. They resolved it for me.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

aggressive_a20 said:


> guys how to improve reading.
> 
> got L-88 R-62 S-79 W-78 in last attempt.
> 
> aiming to achieve 79 each. any suggestions / tips / tricks


Unfortunately no tips for reading. Read some good stuff, I read 4 Sidney Sheldon in two weeks time. This will help you to improve your comprehending speed, grammar, spelling, and vocab. But the result will depend on how well you read. Look for quality and not quantity when doing this task.


----------



## Auzyasp

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I had the similar issue. I reported the same in their chat support. They resolved it for me.


Thanks.
How long did they take to resolve it ? 24 hrs ??


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

ndhankher said:


> Thanks Bro, very inspirational story I must say.


Thank you.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys, came to know that if we leave even a single blank unattended, it will not consider marks for the attended blanks in the paragraph. So while attending fill in the blanks in reading section, make sure you attend all blanks in the paragraph even if you don't know the answer.
> This was told by an instructor at one of the authorised PTE test centre I took class from.


I don't think that is right. But no harm in following this tip. 
But can some 90 pointers confirm this?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Auzyasp said:


> Thanks.
> How long did they take to resolve it ? 24 hrs ??


Yes. 24 hours after contacting the chat support.


----------



## sunnysunny

guys, 

Is there any link for the list of latest essay topics we are getting in real exam.


----------



## sunnysunny

does anyone has experience of rescheduling pte exam on the basis of medical illness or sickness on the exam day.

Do they consider your request? If yes, do they charge anything?


----------



## sharma1981

sunnysunny said:


> does anyone has experience of rescheduling pte exam on the basis of medical illness or sickness on the exam day.
> 
> Do they consider your request? If yes, do they charge anything?


I believe its 100% penalty as per published guidelines.

I would request you to get in touch with Exam Center as its very much possible that they dont charge anything and just re-schedule.


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Rizwan.Qamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6RFeYNkF4vBem53bzYwMTdyUTg/view?usp=drivesdk. Finally, I got something better. Thanks everyone as you review this and expect more from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't hear anything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally, since am unable to upload my read aloud here, how do I know that my voice is loud enough for "READ ALOUD" and that my speed is OK, I discovered that the faster I speak, the lower my the voice to text software detects my voice. Am I supposed to speakly the way speechnotes understands my voice in the real exam?
Click to expand...

Someone should help me out on this.


----------



## Kylie Jay

Auzyasp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I took PTE on 29th July and got mail today early morning that the result can be downloaded from their site, but when checked the report, it is blank.
> I have sent an email to them. Hope it will get resolved soon. Please advise...


Hi,

That happened to in my second last attempt. It will take few hours or may be a day or 2 to be resolved.

By the way , where did you take your test? I ve got many friends complaining delayed results and technical issues. Even for me during my last 2 attempts results got delayed as yours.

So don't worry as you are not the only one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## uno_aussie

sunnysunny said:


> guys,
> 
> Is there any link for the list of latest essay topics we are getting in real exam.


Google is your best friend... a lot of essay topics have been repeated over time.


----------



## latishpk

Bangalore, India has two PTE test centres.

Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore & The Chopras (Bangalore)

Request your inputs on which one is better if any of the members here have already taken there.

Thank you.


----------



## allajunaki

When I asked my agent, he suggested I go with the Pearson Professional Centre.
I have chosen the same for my PTE Slot for Monday.



latishpk said:


> Bangalore, India has two PTE test centres.
> Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore & The Chopras (Bangalore)
> Request your inputs on which one is better if any of the members here have already taken there.
> Thank you.


----------



## latishpk

allajunaki said:


> When I asked my agent, he suggested I go with the Pearson Professional Centre.
> I have chosen the same for my PTE Slot for Monday.


Ok Thank you please share your experience post your exam of this center.


----------



## suriya8187

latishpk said:


> Bangalore, India has two PTE test centres.
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore & The Chopras (Bangalore)
> 
> Request your inputs on which one is better if any of the members here have already taken there.
> 
> Thank you.


I was there in Pearson professional centre 2 days back. It is very decent one with enough spacing, but never been to Chopras. I heard both are good.


----------



## latishpk

suriya8187 said:


> I was there in Pearson professional centre 2 days back. It is very decent one with enough spacing, but never been to Chopras. I heard both are good.


Thank you did you get your results, how did it go.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

allajunaki said:


> When I asked my agent, he suggested I go with the Pearson Professional Centre.
> I have chosen the same for my PTE Slot for Monday.


Pls go ahead with Pearson centre.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

latishpk said:


> Bangalore, India has two PTE test centres.
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore & The Chopras (Bangalore)
> 
> Request your inputs on which one is better if any of the members here have already taken there.
> 
> Thank you.


On any day Pearson centre.


----------



## guigaoh2o

guys i need some help, my last attempt was as follow:

L 83
R 80
S 81
W 74

grammar 89
fluency 67
pronunciation 81
spelling 75
vocab 90
written discourse 90

I remember i wrote just a little bit more than 200 words on my essay, and around 30-40 words on summarize written text... do you think this could have affected my score in writing??

thanks


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

guigaoh2o said:


> guys i need some help, my last attempt was as follow:
> 
> L 83
> R 80
> S 81
> W 74
> 
> grammar 89
> fluency 67
> pronunciation 81
> spelling 75
> vocab 90
> written discourse 90
> 
> I remember i wrote just a little bit more than 200 words on my essay, and around 30-40 words on summarize written text... do you think this could have affected my score in writing??
> 
> thanks


I write just over 200 words in essay (avg should be 212 words) but I write longer summaries (around 45-50 words). Looking at your enabling scores, my guess is either you got off topic or you lost points because of summary part's length. Your essay length is not a problem, I think. (I got 90in writing) 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I write just over 200 words in essay (avg should be 212 words) but I write longer summaries (around 45-50 words). Looking at your enabling scores, my guess is either you got off topic or you lost points because of summary part's length. Your essay length is not a problem, I think. (I got 90in writing)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


now am confused...as far as i know you should not exceed 30 words in summarize written text ..and make sure to write one full sentence...but for summarize spoken text(listening+writing score is affected) you need to write 70 words summarize and it will be more like a small paragraph .not a full sentence......also for the essay you should write from 270 to 290 words to get the full mark...am not sure how you got full mark ?


----------



## mike129

guigaoh2o said:


> guys i need some help, my last attempt was as follow:
> 
> L 83
> R 80
> S 81
> W 74
> 
> grammar 89
> fluency 67
> pronunciation 81
> spelling 75
> vocab 90
> written discourse 90
> 
> I remember i wrote just a little bit more than 200 words on my essay, and around 30-40 words on summarize written text... do you think this could have affected my score in writing??
> 
> thanks


In my opinion ..if you write 270-290 words you will be fine(for the essay I mean) while regarding summarize written text ..write one full sentence of no more than 30 words ..if you can write less it's better....this is just my observation .. you can buy the gold kit and practice the writing to see what your score will be ?...i forgot to metion that summairze spoken text will also affect your writing score..but please note that you should write 70 words ..like a small paragraph .


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

mike129 said:


> now am confused...as far as i know you should not exceed 30 words in summarize written text ..and make sure to write one full sentence...but for summarize spoken text(listening+writing score is affected) you need to write 70 words summarize and it will be more like a small paragraph .not a full sentence......also for the essay you should write from 270 to 290 words to get the full mark...am not sure how you got full mark ?


270-290 words :O (so far the longest I have written is 225, I think). I have never written one sentence summary shorter than 35 words. I saved my essays when I took mock B (got 90). If you need, I can send them to you. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 270-290 words :O (so far the longest I have written is 225, I think). I have never written one sentence summary shorter than 35 words. I saved my essays when I took mock B (got 90). If you need, I can send them to you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Then you got lucky my friend ..cheers


----------



## cn049

Gave PTE today. Essay about are you in favour with extreme sports? Ran out of time in reading. Desperately waiting for results. Finger crossed. Hope I get each band 65.


----------



## guigaoh2o

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> 270-290 words :O (so far the longest I have written is 225, I think). I have never written one sentence summary shorter than 35 words. I saved my essays when I took mock B (got 90). If you need, I can send them to you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


could you send me please??? thanks!


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

guigaoh2o said:


> could you send me please??? thanks!


Check your messages

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Check your messages
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I don't understand then how are you able to get 85 on your first attempt in writing and 90 in second attempt ? ..what is your strategy then ?


----------



## lilymay

Finally sat for my first PTE-A today (well, more like yesterday since it is past midnight) and for the first time in so many years of studying English, I didn't leave the test centre confident.

Speaking section was okay, the only thing that caught me off guard was the first question in the "Answer Short Question" section. After clicking Next once I completed a Re-tell lecture question, an image appeared right after and I thought it was another Re-tell lecture question. But nope, that image was a complementary image to the spoken short question. I panicked for a moment as I skimmed the instructions above and realised in time that it was actually the "Answer Short Question" section. My advice is to skim the instructions every time you click Next but I do fully understand that the countdown timer makes you feel like you should spend every precious second on the questions instead.

Writing: No heart attack there.

Reading: Major heart attack. The given articles were extremely technical which made my nerves fly off every chart. The format of the questions were given to me in a backwards sequence. It started off with Fill in the blanks (dropdown menu) - this took up a huge portion of my time. As a result, I did not have enough time to properly read and decipher the next few texts and complete the last question. I wanted to cry then.

Listening: Just a mini heart attack. For Highlight Correct Summary - I was given a video to watch with an accompanying lecture to listen to. So that too caught me off guard as I never came across such format in any of the practice tests.

So yeap, I have no idea what to feel at the moment. All I know is that my brain hurts from studying so hard.


----------



## zaback21

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I don't think that is right. But no harm in following this tip.
> But can some 90 pointers confirm this?


I don't remember reading such in PTE Scoring guide. 

Why don't you find out http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Good luck to you and keep your scores posted.



lilymay said:


> Finally sat for my first PTE-A today (well, more like yesterday since it is past midnight) and for the first time in so many years of studying English, I didn't leave the test centre confident.
> 
> Speaking section was okay, the only thing that caught me off guard was the first question in the "Answer Short Question" section. After clicking Next once I completed a Re-tell lecture question, an image appeared right after and I thought it was another Re-tell lecture question. But nope, that image was a complementary image to the spoken short question. I panicked for a moment as I skimmed the instructions above and realised in time that it was actually the "Answer Short Question" section. My advice is to skim the instructions every time you click Next but I do fully understand that the countdown timer makes you feel like you should spend every precious second on the questions instead.
> 
> Writing: No heart attack there.
> 
> Reading: Major heart attack. The given articles were extremely technical which made my nerves fly off every chart. The format of the questions were given to me in a backwards sequence. It started off with Fill in the blanks (dropdown menu) - this took up a huge portion of my time. As a result, I did not have enough time to properly read and decipher the next few texts and complete the last question. I wanted to cry then.
> 
> Listening: Just a mini heart attack. For Highlight Correct Summary - I was given a video to watch with an accompanying lecture to listen to. So that too caught me off guard as I never came across such format in any of the practice tests.
> 
> So yeap, I have no idea what to feel at the moment. All I know is that my brain hurts from studying so hard.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

mike129 said:


> I don't understand then how are you able to get 85 on your first attempt in writing and 90 in second attempt ? ..what is your strategy then ?


I think you are confused about the lengths. I write 200+ words in essays, 35+ words in single sentence summary (avg around 45) and in multiple sentences summary, I write 50+ (avg 55) words but never crossed 60. BTW, I have taken 4 mocks and 2 real exams (lowest writing score is 78 so far). I think the lengths could be the problem in your case (I saw you old post.). PM me your email id if you need essays 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Check your messages
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hey Rizwan, can you send me your mock test essay and summarise written text as well please. 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie Jay

Hey experts

One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.

She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey experts
> 
> One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.
> 
> She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .
> 
> Thanks


Has she received blank report card? If yes then dont worry, check little bit later.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie Jay

mandy2137 said:


> Has she received blank report card? If yes then dont worry, check little bit later.
> 
> 
> Hey Mandy,
> 
> No she hasn't. She showed me her account and she doesn't have a button to view the score but to send the score.
> 
> Also she hasn't received the email. That is weird and she is worried.
> 
> Have you faced the similar situation?


----------



## mandy2137

Kylie Jay said:


> mandy2137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she received blank report card? If yes then dont worry, check little bit later.
> 
> 
> Hey Mandy,
> 
> No she hasn't. She showed me her account and she doesn't have a button to view the score but to send the score.
> 
> Also she hasn't received the email. That is weird and she is worried.
> 
> Have you faced the similar situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Then i must say to change browser. Open in any other browser. No i received blank report card but bit later it was available with statistics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mike129

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think you are confused about the lengths. I write 200+ words in essays, 35+ words in single sentence summary (avg around 45) and in multiple sentences summary, I write 50+ (avg 55) words but never crossed 60. BTW, I have taken 4 mocks and 2 real exams (lowest writing score is 78 so far). I think the lengths could be the problem in your case (I saw you old post.). PM me your email id if you need essays
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Done.


----------



## Nicusha

Kylie Jay said:


> mandy2137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she received blank report card? If yes then dont worry, check little bit later.
> 
> 
> Hey Mandy,
> 
> No she hasn't. She showed me her account and she doesn't have a button to view the score but to send the score.
> 
> Also she hasn't received the email. That is weird and she is worried.
> 
> Have you faced the similar situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kylie
> How you improved a score for speaking?
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicusha

guigaoh2o said:


> guys i need some help, my last attempt was as follow:
> 
> L 83
> R 80
> S 81
> W 74
> 
> grammar 89
> fluency 67
> pronunciation 81
> spelling 75
> vocab 90
> written discourse 90
> 
> I remember i wrote just a little bit more than 200 words on my essay, and around 30-40 words on summarize written text... do you think this could have affected my score in writing??
> 
> thanks


Hi how have you improved your pronunciation?
Thank yoy


----------



## Kylie Jay

Nicusha said:


> Kylie Jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kylie
> How you improved a score for speaking?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> I follow E2 . Though I am scoring far better in speaking I keep practicing.
> 
> There are heaps of materials online. I have tried many of them. Sometimes similar questions have been repeated. So you can try.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## zaback21

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey experts
> 
> One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.
> 
> She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .
> 
> Thanks


She just needs to wait. Considering she hasn't even received an email from Pearson yet, her results are not yet ready and hence can't see them. Pearson website does a lot of weird things when one is expecting results.


----------



## hutoof

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey experts
> 
> One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.
> 
> She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .
> 
> Thanks


I think that is normal. Wait for the email first. She can only view once she gets the email.


----------



## tchinyi

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey experts
> 
> One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.
> 
> She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .
> 
> Thanks


it's normal, you have to wait for the email then the result can be viewed


----------



## brown_heart

Hi, 
can someone help me in improving my score to at least 65+.

This is my score of last 3 tests

PTE 1st : L 64 R 63 W 62 S 60 ----- G 68 OF 74 P 58 S 51 V 83 WD 90
PTE 2nd : L 68 R 56 W 68 S 53 ----- G 64 OF 67 P 39 S 65 V 90 WD 79
PTE 3rd : L 67 R 65 W 74 S 61---- G 69 OF 69 P 60 S 66 V 64 WD 63


----------



## mandy2137

brown_heart said:


> Hi,
> can someone help me in improving my score to at least 65+.
> 
> This is my score of last 3 tests
> 
> PTE 1st : L 64 R 63 W 62 S 60 ----- G 68 OF 74 P 58 S 51 V 83 WD 90
> PTE 2nd : L 68 R 56 W 68 S 53 ----- G 64 OF 67 P 39 S 65 V 90 WD 79
> PTE 3rd : L 67 R 65 W 74 S 61---- G 69 OF 69 P 60 S 66 V 64 WD 63


You are struggling in speaking. I would say dont much focus on content...just improve your fluency and pro..by recording in mobile phone. Sepak fast anf loud during practice
I did same and boomed up from 52 to 85.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey experts
> 
> One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.
> 
> She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .
> 
> Thanks


I am also waiting for past 4 days. I wrote on 31st. So I think delay for everyone then
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tchinyi

brown_heart said:


> Hi,
> can someone help me in improving my score to at least 65+.
> 
> This is my score of last 3 tests
> 
> PTE 1st : L 64 R 63 W 62 S 60 ----- G 68 OF 74 P 58 S 51 V 83 WD 90
> PTE 2nd : L 68 R 56 W 68 S 53 ----- G 64 OF 67 P 39 S 65 V 90 WD 79
> PTE 3rd : L 67 R 65 W 74 S 61---- G 69 OF 69 P 60 S 66 V 64 WD 63


similar to me !

I gave up PTE and turned back to IELTS


----------



## Guest

brown_heart said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone help me in improving my score to at least 65+.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my score of last 3 tests
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st : L 64 R 63 W 62 S 60 ----- G 68 OF 74 P 58 S 51 V 83 WD 90
> 
> PTE 2nd : L 68 R 56 W 68 S 53 ----- G 64 OF 67 P 39 S 65 V 90 WD 79
> 
> PTE 3rd : L 67 R 65 W 74 S 61---- G 69 OF 69 P 60 S 66 V 64 WD 63




You are only suffering in speaking module. I would advise to practice all exercises on YouTube. Also search for e2language exercise for pte exam. That should help .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Pte gold in YouTube is good for practice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

brown_heart said:


> hi,
> can someone help me in improving my score to at least 65+.
> 
> This is my score of last 3 tests
> 
> pte 1st : L 64 r 63 w 62 s 60 ----- g 68 of 74 p 58 s 51 v 83 wd 90
> pte 2nd : L 68 r 56 w 68 s 53 ----- g 64 of 67 p 39 s 65 v 90 wd 79
> pte 3rd : L 67 r 65 w 74 s 61---- g 69 of 69 p 60 s 66 v 64 wd 63



just speak as if speaking to the audience in a hall.


----------



## Guest

sharma1981 said:


> just speak as if speaking to the audience in a hall.




Not in a hall. Do online exercises related to speaking module 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

Hello. Wy wife took pte last week saturday but results still pending. If I call customer support would help ? Any idea what should I do ? I was searching google there were some cases where results sent after 15 20 days.


----------



## png1977

*PTE Delay*

Looks like a delay for quite a number of people. I gave it on 1st Aug but have not got the results yet. Are there anybody who have given PTE recently and got there results?


----------



## sharma1981

bulop said:


> Hello. Wy wife took pte last week saturday but results still pending. If I call customer support would help ? Any idea what should I do ? I was searching google there were some cases where results sent after 15 20 days.


Yes there are delays upto 15-20 days as well. So calm down.

No harm in putting a query though.


----------



## HENRYV

My Wife gave her exam on 31st July. Results are still pending. All that i can see is send scores, but do not have scores. Its the same for most of us. We waited for 5 days...a day or two more we might have our results.

One question though, does PTE give results on weekends or we need to wait till Monday?


----------



## sharma1981

HENRYV said:


> My Wife gave her exam on 31st July. Results are still pending. All that i can see is send scores, but do not have scores. Its the same for most of us. We waited for 5 days...a day or two more we might have our results.
> 
> One question though, does PTE give results on weekends or we need to wait till Monday?


It takes into account working days.


----------



## bulop

My wife took on july 29. Anyone got their results ? Fingers crossed for monday.


----------



## sharma1981

bulop said:


> My wife took on july 29. Anyone got their results ? Fingers crossed for monday.


best wishes to both of you


----------



## hdp9star

Best wishes to all.
Please share your results, experiences and tips. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

I have been reading science dailies to improve my reading skill. What other material is recommended?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> I have been reading science dailies to improve my reading skill. What other material is recommended?


I will say mix it up. Read cooking, politics, nature, etc., anything you can think of.

Read history which I think is quite important considering so many historical passages that comes in PTE.


----------



## viistrawberry

I had PTE exam on 30th July, just got the result today. PTE sent me 65 emails just for score notifications in 2 minutes, and at 2AM!!! 
My result is just the same as many time before, I can't seem to improve my speaking score. I even went for a 1 month coaching just for PTE speaking. And here I am with same old result. 

L/R/S/W 71 75 54 87

Can someone pls advise what should I do, I keep practicing but it doesn't seemed to improve my speaking score. I seriously don't want to give up, pls help.


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello,
I gave Pte practice test B a try 2 weeks ago.
My scores were:
S/L/R/W: 71/69/61/65. There was a note at the top of the report stating that I didnt use formal language in one or more task which may had affected my writing score, Pte claims.
I attended the real PTE test on the 3rd of August. I didnt receive my scores yet for sure. I'm really worried to score 65+, specially in reading section, despite feeling more confident in writing and speaking sections. You all know the reading and listening sections are sometimes a work of guessing, and thats why Im not sure to pass it this time. So please share with me your expectations, what are my chances in getting 65+??
I finished the exam from like 37 hrs, Its killing me though.


----------



## hutoof

I had PTE on 31st July and just have my result this morning. I officially say good bye to PTE from now on.


----------



## allajunaki

I hope the parting is on a good note  



hutoof said:


> I had PTE on 31st July and just have my result this morning. I officially say good bye to PTE from now on.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hutoof

allajunaki said:


> I hope the parting is on a good note



Not quite get your idea  maybe my English is bad 

I achieved 79+ all bands for my 5th attempt. One of the previous four is with 78 for Listening and 79+ for all others. My IELTS 2 years ago was 7.5

Basically, I think PTE is not as easy as the rumour, but it is doable. I talked to myself even If I failed the 5th, I would do the 6th time. But today, when I receive the result, it is enough for me to burst into tears (given that I am a silly girl). And I know that my effort pays me off. There is no more stress about money for PTE, or more effort for PTE that consumes my times for doing anything else.

Tips and trick about PTE are plenty on this thread. They may be great for one, not for the others. 

I only can say that dont ever give up. There would be a destination as long as you keep going.


----------



## mowide

I have read what you wrote more than 3 times. That feeling when you get superior english cant be described. Keep trying and you will get there for sure. My advice is stay as far as possible from those ielts *******s 



hutoof said:


> Not quite get your idea  maybe my English is bad
> 
> I achieved 79+ all bands for my 5th attempt. One of the previous four is with 78 for Listening and 79+ for all others. My IELTS 2 years ago was 7.5
> 
> Basically, I think PTE is not as easy as the rumour, but it is doable. I talked to myself even If I failed the 5th, I would do the 6th time. But today, when I receive the result, it is enough for me to burst into tears (given that I am a silly girl). And I know that my effort pays me off. There is no more stress about money for PTE, or more effort for PTE that consumes my times for doing anything else.
> 
> Tips and trick about PTE are plenty on this thread. They may be great for one, not for the others.
> 
> I only can say that dont ever give up. There would be a destination as long as you keep going.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

*PTE Mock Test*

Dear All,

I have given PTE Mock Test B and surprised to see my scores.
Can someone please suggest me the areas to concentrate on my preparation to achieve 65+. I am sitting for the exam on Aug 16th and left with very less time.

Listening	64
Reading	54
Speaking	48
Writing	65

Grammer	65
Oral Fluency	55
Pronunciation	22
Spelling	60
Vocabulary	62
Written Disclosure	75


----------



## anurag_aus

Any idea guys when was the last time EOI with 65 points for 261313 got invite for 189 ???


----------



## anurag_aus

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have given PTE Mock Test B and surprised to see my scores.
> Can someone please suggest me the areas to concentrate on my preparation to achieve 65+. I am sitting for the exam on Aug 16th and left with very less time.
> 
> Listening	64
> Reading	54
> Speaking	48
> Writing	65
> 
> Grammer	65
> Oral Fluency	55
> Pronunciation	22
> Spelling	60
> Vocabulary	62
> Written Disclosure	75


For both reading and speaking, try to control your rate of speech. The slowly you go the better control of thoughts you have.
Practice controlling your speed while reading as well.


----------



## bulop

sharma1981 said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took on july 29. Anyone got their results ? Fingers crossed for monday.
> 
> 
> 
> best wishes to both of you
Click to expand...

Finally she got her results and so far so good.


----------



## suriya8187

I got the PTE score today 65+ in all modules. Submitted EOI with 65 points for 261313.

L77/R67/S68/W72 
Thanks for the help in this thread.


----------



## Guest

Congrats 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello,
Would you please share your PTE Academic test date, mock tests results if you take it.


----------



## Ron_RM

Congratulations bro
When was your test date?
Please share your MOCK scores if possible.

Thanks



suriya8187 said:


> I got the PTE score today 65+ in all modules. Submitted EOI with 65 points for 261313.
> 
> L77/R67/S68/W72
> Thanks for the help in this thread.


----------



## Deepsiva

Subscribing


----------



## lilymay

Hey guys!

Got my results today and I am so so so so so so so so so so relieved (and pleasantly surprised).

S 90 ; W 90 ; R 86 ; L 90 :roll:

My biggest advice to those attempting the PTE is, practice, practice and practice. Whatever free time you have on hand, use them wisely to practice sections that you feel you need most work on. 

There are a lot of PTE materials all over the internet, including those available on this thread. Personally, I relied on Youtube videos for practice. I also purchased the Gold Test Kit as a means to familiarise myself with the format. The mock test kit is worth every cent you pay because it will allow you to determine your weak points, give you time to work on them and re-take it again to see where you have improved and what else you will need to improve on.

I did badly on my first mock test because I underestimated it. My results motivated me to work harder.

Basically:

*Speaking*

As everyone else here says, oral fluency and pronunciation is crucial for this section. Your content need not be 100% accurate (I totally matched the wrong numbers to the wrong points on the graph). What's important is that you must speak clearly and confidently. And you can only achieve this with practice. Once you have gotten your oral fluency and pronunciation in place, you will be able to describe the image easily. 

*Writing:*

*Summarise Written Text*
Try reading a variety of articles and summarise them based on your understanding. From there, try to summarise them further until you're able to achieve a summary of One sentence. 

*Essay*
Start by writing short paragraphs on any topic. You can start off with easy stuffs, such as, what did you do yesterday, what happened today, what do you plan to do tomorrow. This is to build your writing skills.

*Reading*
This. This section was my nightmare. My only tip is to read, read and read. Build up your vocabulary by reading articles from the BBC, CNN and etc. Each time you come across a new word, write it down, look up the definition and note it.

Also, this section can cause you to lose track of time so please, be mindful of every second spent on this section.

*Listening*

Listen to podcasts and watch youtube videos to familiarise yourself with the different accents that English has to offer. If you are unable to catch what that person is saying, it is okay, just rewind the video and replay it. Or else, try to watch videos with subtitles as it can help your reading and listening skills at the same time.

Generally, the difficulty of a PTE exam highly depends on how much you practice. You can get as many tips from every single person on this thread but you need to find out what works for you and that can only be done through practice. It can be tough but it is doable. Just don't give up.


----------



## Deepsiva

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> mike129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> now am confused...as far as i know you should not exceed 30 words in summarize written text ..and make sure to write one full sentence...but for summarize spoken text(listening+writing score is affected) you need to write 70 words summarize and it will be more like a small paragraph .not a full sentence......also for the essay you should write from 270 to 290 words to get the full mark...am not sure how you got full mark ?
> 
> 
> 
> 270-290 words :O (so far the longest I have written is 225, I think). I have never written one sentence summary shorter than 35 words. I saved my essays when I took mock B (got 90). If you need, I can send them to you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Rizwan.Qamar said:


> mike129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand then how are you able to get 85 on your first attempt in writing and 90 in second attempt ? ..what is your strategy then ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused about the lengths. I write 200+ words in essays, 35+ words in single sentence summary (avg around 45) and in multiple sentences summary, I write 50+ (avg 55) words but never crossed 60. BTW, I have taken 4 mocks and 2 real exams (lowest writing score is 78 so far). I think the lengths could be the problem in your case (I saw you old post.). PM me your email id if you need essays
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hi Iam new to this forum. I have planned to take exam in the last week of August. Can u provide ur answers for pte essays.


----------



## zaback21

Deepsiva said:


> Hi Iam new to this forum. I have planned to take exam in the last week of August. Can u provide ur answers for pte essays.


This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Kylie Jay

Hi Guys 

Finally , I was able to get 79+. Many thanks for the members in this forum. Specially Maxngo and sumitgupta. You guys helped me a lot in providing me tips and materials.

I was an E2 follower and their techniques worked for me. So I recommend to follow them. Other than that I did most of the materials sharing in this forum such as Macmillan and PTE test plus.
I took the scored practice test in my first attempt which was in 2015 but not during the recent attempts.

Also I would like to share few hints on exam questions which I gathered from my attempts and again through this valuable forum.

Speaking

I got many graphs about population: Lichfield city population/ world population.
Diagrams: Tesco software for music download/ compare two flags (Jordan and UAE)
Rain fall in inches among 4 cities in America
Tables: babies sleeping time/ Bachelor degree holders / Again population increase over few decades

Writing

Essays: Voting is compulsory or not/Is it foolish to be getting married early/ Does regions affect person's achievement

Last 2 attempts: Mass media/Healthy life style
Extreme sports/ should we pursue science knowledge for studies or for practical knowledge (seems a new one)

SWT: Song birds/ Cows and grasses/ Rural living
Last attempt: SLP Officers/Australian education

Reading and listening : I cant remember anything.

I wish you all the very best for your exams


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello everyone,
I'm checking Pearson's website for my result. The results seem to be reading. Should I identify a specific destination to my result before being able to check it my self?? The score status now is pending ( under the sent column) or I shall wait Pearson to send me an email??
Please advice.


----------



## cn049

Hi Everyone,
Finally cleared PTE with L/R/W/S: 73/71/76/65  
My one sentence suggestion: Don't take read aloud that easily. Reading skill is greatly dependent on this task.

Thanks all of you for your great help.
Lodging EoI Today and moving to another thread


----------



## Ron_RM

Congratulations bro,
Did you receive an email from Pearson or you were able to check it before the email.
My result seem to be ready on the website but I'm not able to see it. 
Please help... ??



cn049 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Finally cleared PTE with L/R/W/S: 73/71/76/65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My one sentence suggestion: Don't take read aloud that easily. Reading skill is greatly dependent on this task.
> 
> Thanks all of you for your great help.
> Lodging EoI Today and moving to another thread


----------



## guigaoh2o

hutoof said:


> Not quite get your idea  maybe my English is bad
> 
> I achieved 79+ all bands for my 5th attempt. One of the previous four is with 78 for Listening and 79+ for all others. My IELTS 2 years ago was 7.5
> 
> Basically, I think PTE is not as easy as the rumour, but it is doable. I talked to myself even If I failed the 5th, I would do the 6th time. But today, when I receive the result, it is enough for me to burst into tears (given that I am a silly girl). And I know that my effort pays me off. There is no more stress about money for PTE, or more effort for PTE that consumes my times for doing anything else.
> 
> Tips and trick about PTE are plenty on this thread. They may be great for one, not for the others.
> 
> I only can say that dont ever give up. There would be a destination as long as you keep going.




thanks for the motivation!!! i feel happy for you! congratulations!


----------



## ndhankher

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally , I was able to get 79+. Many thanks for the members in this forum. Specially Maxngo and sumitgupta. You guys helped me a lot in providing me tips and materials.
> 
> I was an E2 follower and their techniques worked for me. So I recommend to follow them. Other than that I did most of the materials sharing in this forum such as Macmillan and PTE test plus.
> I took the scored practice test in my first attempt which was in 2015 but not during the recent attempts.
> 
> Also I would like to share few hints on exam questions which I gathered from my attempts and again through this valuable forum.
> 
> Speaking
> 
> I got many graphs about population: Lichfield city population/ world population.
> Diagrams: Tesco software for music download/ compare two flags (Jordan and UAE)
> Rain fall in inches among 4 cities in America
> Tables: babies sleeping time/ Bachelor degree holders / Again population increase over few decades
> 
> Writing
> 
> Essays: Voting is compulsory or not/Is it foolish to be getting married early/ Does regions affect person's achievement
> 
> Last 2 attempts: Mass media/Healthy life style
> Extreme sports/ should we pursue science knowledge for studies or for practical knowledge (seems a new one)
> 
> SWT: Song birds/ Cows and grasses/ Rural living
> Last attempt: SLP Officers/Australian education
> 
> Reading and listening : I cant remember anything.
> 
> I wish you all the very best for your exams


Congrats Kylie, you mentioned following E2 language tips. Did you also follow their tips for Summarise Spoken Text, their method is ' The speaker talked about blah blah. He/She mentioned that blah blah.. She discussed the facts blah blah......'
So did you follow this pattern in your test as well?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsiva

Can u give me few examples of summarize spoken text?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Deepsiva said:


> Hi Iam new to this forum. I have planned to take exam in the last week of August. Can u provide ur answers for pte essays.


Send me you email id in private message. I can't send you private message for some reason.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsiva

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Deepsiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Iam new to this forum. I have planned to take exam in the last week of August. Can u provide ur answers for pte essays.
> 
> 
> 
> Send me you email id in private message. I can't send you private message for some reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am unable to send PM to u. I think it is because of I am a new member. Is there any other option?


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello Everyone,
I received earlier today (7 hrs ago) an email from Pearson stating that my scores are ready. When I signed in, I found a blank report that has no data. Unfortunately, they are off today so should I contact them tomorrow or I just have to keep checking the report in case the trouble is resolved by someone.

Please advice.


----------



## jgulati

*PTE practice exam A*

Hello friends

I attempted the PTE practice exam A today and got the following

L / R / S / W as 77 / 69 / 90 / 69.

Enabling skills as

Grammar - 83
Oral Fluency - 85
Pronunciation - 75
Spelling - 69
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 79


During the listening questions, I actually fumbled quite a few times. I never expected 90 in speaking as I dont think i have very good oral fluency. I used some tricks mentioned by E2L like start the describe image with ''This bar reprsents title X-axis", User 'Overall' towards the end but in between, I was fumbling (I think)

According to me, reading had gone very well but i got only 69 there. 

Question 1- My question is how reliable are these tests? 

I was actually expecting to put my next week's focus on speaking but according to the results, I need to focus more on reading / writing.

Question 2 - If these are reliable scores as per the PTE software, what should I focus on? Is my writing score bad primarily due to spelling?

Frankly, looking for a guidance on where I should focus, for the next 1 week as I am taking the actual exam on 16th Aug. (planning to give the practice test B on 13th)


----------



## mandy2137

Ron_RM said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I received earlier today (7 hrs ago) an email from Pearson stating that my scores are ready. When I signed in, I found a blank report that has no data. Unfortunately, they are off today so should I contact them tomorrow or I just have to keep checking the report in case the trouble is resolved by someone.
> 
> Please advice.


Wait for few hours more..check again it would be fine. It just happened me as well but post few hours it showed data.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

jgulati said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I attempted the PTE practice exam A today and got the following
> 
> L / R / S / W as 77 / 69 / 90 / 69.
> 
> Enabling skills as
> 
> Grammar - 83
> Oral Fluency - 85
> Pronunciation - 75
> Spelling - 69
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 79
> 
> 
> During the listening questions, I actually fumbled quite a few times. I never expected 90 in speaking as I dont think i have very good oral fluency. I used some tricks mentioned by E2L like start the describe image with ''This bar reprsents title X-axis", User 'Overall' towards the end but in between, I was fumbling (I think)
> 
> According to me, reading had gone very well but i got only 69 there.
> 
> Question 1- My question is how reliable are these tests?
> 
> I was actually expecting to put my next week's focus on speaking but according to the results, I need to focus more on reading / writing.
> 
> Question 2 - If these are reliable scores as per the PTE software, what should I focus on? Is my writing score bad primarily due to spelling?
> 
> Frankly, looking for a guidance on where I should focus, for the next 1 week as I am taking the actual exam on 16th Aug. (planning to give the practice test B on 13th)


Scores are reliable. So you may trust them and work on those areas which they showed you to be more careful. Fill ups..re order paras. It would be good for you to focus on reading. Where you fumbled ..try recover.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello,
I received now the bad news.
L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 ????
19 spelling
My mock test B results were: 69/71/61/65

What shall I do please advice.



mandy2137 said:


> Ron_RM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I received earlier today (7 hrs ago) an email from Pearson stating that my scores are ready. When I signed in, I found a blank report that has no data. Unfortunately, they are off today so should I contact them tomorrow or I just have to keep checking the report in case the trouble is resolved by someone.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for few hours more..check again it would be fine. It just happened me as well but post few hours it showed data.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello,
I received now the bad news.
L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 ????
G/OF/P/P/S/V/WDS: 66-81-83-19-86-83
I see the spelling result affected dramatically my total score and I believe I didn't make all these spelling mistakes. So please tell me what could cause such issue?? 

My mock test B results were: 69/71/61/65
Spelling was 87 with minor correction from the Auto correct thing.

What shall I do please advice.


----------



## sharma1981

Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> I received now the bad news.
> L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 ????
> G/OF/P/P/S/V/WDS: 66-81-83-19-86-83
> I see the spelling result affected dramatically my total score and I believe I didn't make all these spelling mistakes. So please tell me what could cause such issue??
> 
> My mock test B results were: 69/71/61/65
> Spelling was 87 with minor correction from the Auto correct thing.
> 
> What shall I do please advice.


Are you trying to be too heavy on vocabulary? Trying using simple words and if possible develop and practice a set of few keywords which you can use while writing. 
Try developing templates for writing


----------



## Ron_RM

sharma1981 said:


> Are you trying to be too heavy on vocabulary? Trying using simple words and if possible develop and practice a set of few keywords which you can use while writing.
> Try developing templates for writing


Thanks for the reply,
But does the spelling is the only reason for this 64, let us forget for a moment the spelling issue. What would be the other factors which are affecting my total score in writing?. Also, do I guarantee if I have a better spelling score to get a better overall writing score??
Could it also be something wrong with the report itself? Because I do not feel like I have done all these spelling mistakes.

To be positive, what are the resources which could help in getting a better score in writing other than the template things because I'm not good in having templates of writing. I always forget templates.
Thanks bro for your reply.


----------



## Guest

you need to improve reading and writing. the only way to improve is to practice more and give exam after a month as you can get very high score. your score is very good. in order to gain 10 or 20 points i would advise to study and practice more. thats the only solution my friend.



Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> I received now the bad news.
> L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 ????
> 19 spelling
> My mock test B results were: 69/71/61/65
> 
> What shall I do please advice.


----------



## sharma1981

Ron_RM said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> But does the spelling is the only reason for this 64, let us forget for a moment the spelling issue. What would be the other factors which are affecting my total score in writing?. Also, do I guarantee if I have a better spelling score to get a better overall writing score??
> Could it also be something wrong with the report itself? Because I do not feel like I have done all these spelling mistakes.
> 
> To be positive, what are the resources which could help in getting a better score in writing other than the template things because I'm not good in having templates of writing. I always forget templates.
> Thanks bro for your reply.


Hi 

Sharing one of my old post. Try using it. It helped me

Few Tips:

a) For essays 
1 Paragraph. Identify 2 parties (favor and against). Mention them in your words and then tell whom you support
2 paragraph - Why you support party X. Reason 1
3 Paragraph - Why you support Party X . Reason 2
4th Paragraph - Conclude. I prefer starting with "In conclusion"

b) Summarize text
Summarize each paragraph. And then summarize the summarized paragraphs

c) Repeat statement
Try writing starting letter of each word as you hear them. Need bit of speed

d) Multiple choice - DO NOT SPEND TOO MUCH TIME. DO NOT Take risk

e) Summarize spoken text - Take as much notes as possible

f) Describe image - JUST KEEP SPEAKING AT NORMAL PACE. Surely use "In Conclusion" at the end. PRACTICE to finish in TIME.

In YOU TUBE go for E2E language tutorials for all the PTE sections.


----------



## Guest

you will receive similar results in real exam too. Mostly range is similar to mock exams. real exam is bit easier than practice exam.



jgulati said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I attempted the PTE practice exam A today and got the following
> 
> L / R / S / W as 77 / 69 / 90 / 69.
> 
> Enabling skills as
> 
> Grammar - 83
> Oral Fluency - 85
> Pronunciation - 75
> Spelling - 69
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 79
> 
> 
> During the listening questions, I actually fumbled quite a few times. I never expected 90 in speaking as I dont think i have very good oral fluency. I used some tricks mentioned by E2L like start the describe image with ''This bar reprsents title X-axis", User 'Overall' towards the end but in between, I was fumbling (I think)
> 
> According to me, reading had gone very well but i got only 69 there.
> 
> Question 1- My question is how reliable are these tests?
> 
> I was actually expecting to put my next week's focus on speaking but according to the results, I need to focus more on reading / writing.
> 
> Question 2 - If these are reliable scores as per the PTE software, what should I focus on? Is my writing score bad primarily due to spelling?
> 
> Frankly, looking for a guidance on where I should focus, for the next 1 week as I am taking the actual exam on 16th Aug. (planning to give the practice test B on 13th)


----------



## Guest

for writing, try not to use complicated language and don't exceed word limit. the rule is to follow word limit and be very specific. word limit shouldn't exceed or very less also. plan all of your writing tasks as spending too much time on one question can affect your score as you won't have enough time for all the questions. 
during my first attempt i couldn't complete the exam due to poor time management. the idea is to be as relevant as possible. don't go overboard to answer questions.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

i am appearing for the second time in less than 10 hours. I'm terrified. badly need 79+

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## markymark5

Hi all,

After 5 tries and busy schedule (bunch of projects and office stuff), I was able to get favorable scores in PTE.

My general tip is try to focus first on area you're struggling at and a LOT of practice. Also, E2L has a TON of free stuff that really helps me on my 5th exam, lots of YouTube on the weekend before the exams!

Good luck to all!


----------



## sharma1981

markymark5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 5 tries and busy schedule (bunch of projects and office stuff), I was able to get favorable scores in PTE.
> 
> My general tip is try to focus first on area you're struggling at and a LOT of practice. Also, E2L has a TON of free stuff that really helps me on my 5th exam, lots of YouTube on the weekend before the exams!
> 
> Good luck to all!


Congrats mate !!!!


----------



## Guest

braich.abhijeet said:


> i am appearing for the second time in less than 10 hours. I'm terrified. badly need 79+
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug




Not a good idea to appear so quickly. Your scores are good. You can improve easily. You need some practice dude


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

braich.abhijeet said:


> i am appearing for the second time in less than 10 hours. I'm terrified. badly need 79+
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Relax !!!

Be calm and talk normally to candidates before the exam start. Maintain normal pace and keep a tab on the timing. If you miss something ignore it and concentrate on next questions.


----------



## markymark5

braich.abhijeet said:


> i am appearing for the second time in less than 10 hours. I'm terrified. badly need 79+
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Take a good rest, eat your breakfast (as usual), and before you start your exam, test your microphone and ensure that you are satisfied with the playback.

Listening and speaking will go hand in hand so try to focus on your repeat sentence. Good luck!


----------



## yiso91

Hey folks,

I have received an email today afternoon stating that my results are available yet I get the usual error '' Technical problems are preventing us from displaying candidate photograph at this moment. Please try running your report again later.''

Is there something wrong with server or is this normal?

On the last three times I was able to access my scores the moment an email notification was sent to me.

Regards,,,


----------



## sharma1981

yiso91 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have received an email today afternoon stating that my results are available yet I get the usual error '' Technical problems are preventing us from displaying candidate photograph at this moment. Please try running your report again later.''
> 
> Is there something wrong with server or is this normal?
> 
> On the last three times I was able to access my scores the moment an email notification was sent to me.
> 
> Regards,,,


its common.

try after an hour. for me they were available after 1 hour. if the problem still persists then contact help desk. they will be available soon


----------



## markymark5

yiso91 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have received an email today afternoon stating that my results are available yet I get the usual error '' Technical problems are preventing us from displaying candidate photograph at this moment. Please try running your report again later.''
> 
> Is there something wrong with server or is this normal?
> 
> On the last three times I was able to access my scores the moment an email notification was sent to me.
> 
> Regards,,,


It happens. Try to check your scores an hour later or two.


----------



## yiso91

markymark5 said:


> It happens. Try to check your scores an hour later or two.


Well , now its been almost 6 hours since I received the notification email.

I did already send an email to customer support in my region.

Regards,


----------



## sharma1981

yiso91 said:


> Well , now its been almost 6 hours since I received the notification email.
> 
> I did already send an email to customer support in my region.
> 
> Regards,


Don't worry. They will be available by tomorrow for sure. I know you must be anxious but just wait


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hello everyone!
After one Ielts with score of R/L/S/W 8/6.5/7/6.5, I made my mind to give a chance for PTE. However, I am stuck with the question of repeating sentence in the practice material so far.. I am not doing good at all in it. Do anybody has an idea of the maximum words can be coming in this particular question? 
Of course, still I didn`t move on to the remaining parts of exam. I am sure I will face many difficult part as well..
Thanks friends,,


----------



## yiso91

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hello everyone!
> After one Ielts with score of R/L/S/W 8/6.5/7/6.5, I made my mind to give a chance for PTE. However, I am stuck with the question of repeating sentence in the practice material so far.. I am not doing good at all in it. Do anybody has an idea of the maximum words can be coming in this particular question?
> Of course, still I didn`t move on to the remaining parts of exam. I am sure I will face many difficult part as well..
> Thanks friends,,


My only tip is keep practicing , usually the recording is about 5-6 seconds with 10-12 words to repeat , it shouldn't be too hard to master hopefully.

Goodluck


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hello everyone!
> After one Ielts with score of R/L/S/W 8/6.5/7/6.5, I made my mind to give a chance for PTE. However, I am stuck with the question of repeating sentence in the practice material so far.. I am not doing good at all in it. Do anybody has an idea of the maximum words can be coming in this particular question?
> Of course, still I didn`t move on to the remaining parts of exam. I am sure I will face many difficult part as well..
> Thanks friends,,


The idea behind repeat sentences is to repeat the exact words as close to what has been spoken understanding the individual words spoken without changing any of the words or the sequence of words.

This is a section where one can score in complete and hence it is absolutely essential not to goof up.

I used this technique and it is flawless and you might find it a bit difficult while initially following it but eventually you gain mastery. 

The best way to master this, is to jot down the first letter or the alphabet of the individual words spoken. This becomes easier to relate to the words while repeating it and this technique immensely helped me without any issues.

For eg. If the spoken sentence is like "The fall semester registrations have started a week earlier for Australian Universities" ... While the speaker is speaking ,I would suggest you to jot down as " T F S R H S A W E F A U" . Try this method until you gain mastery and repeating sentences will be a walk in the park. 
All the very best.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

reishigupta said:


> thanks for prompt reply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey mate, could you please share what resources did you use on the internet to practice reading?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie Jay

ndhankher said:


> Congrats Kylie, you mentioned following E2 language tips. Did you also follow their tips for Summarise Spoken Text, their method is ' The speaker talked about blah blah. He/She mentioned that blah blah.. She discussed the facts blah blah......'
> So did you follow this pattern in your test as well?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Yes I followed that pattern for listening part as well. I pretty much did everything what they recommended.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hadi_xman

Hi
I have below scrore on my first attempt in PTE.
L 77, R 73, S 90, W 69

Grammer 78
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 18
Vocabulary 76
Written Discourse 76

I my first attempt i was planning to get 7 each. 
But now i need 8 each because they have increased the points for Engineering Technologist.
Can you people please help we how increase my score.


----------



## markymark5

hadi_xman said:


> Hi
> I have below scrore on my first attempt in PTE.
> L 77, R 73, S 90, W 69
> 
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 76
> Written Discourse 76
> 
> I my first attempt i was planning to get 7 each.
> But now i need 8 each because they have increased the points for Engineering Technologist.
> Can you people please help we how increase my score.



Focus on your writing, especially on spelling part. That will help you a lot since you have pretty high scores on the rest. Good luck.


----------



## markymark5

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I followed that pattern for listening part as well. I pretty much did everything what they recommended.:fingerscrossed:


Their free WEBINAR on Describe Image and Essay Writing helps a lot especially those are the areas that I need to improve.


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

I have 189-60 points and 190-65 points with spouse point anyone gets EOI last round of EOI.

Note: Is there any hope to get EOI.

Venkat


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 189-60 points and 190-65 points with spouse point anyone gets EOI last round of EOI.
> 
> Note: Is there any hope to get EOI.
> 
> Venkat


I don't want to discourage you and I am not an expert either but what I have read on this forum, you need at least 65 points without state sponsorship.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

Ron_RM said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> But does the spelling is the only reason for this 64, let us forget for a moment the spelling issue. What would be the other factors which are affecting my total score in writing?. Also, do I guarantee if I have a better spelling score to get a better overall writing score??
> Could it also be something wrong with the report itself? Because I do not feel like I have done all these spelling mistakes.
> 
> To be positive, what are the resources which could help in getting a better score in writing other than the template things because I'm not good in having templates of writing. I always forget templates.
> Thanks bro for your reply.


Hey there, 
It might possible you wrote off-topic in the essay and ofcourse the spellings. I don's see any other problem.

If you have enough time, try to search IELTSRyan on youtube or google it to find his blogs. Although it is for the IELTS, it applicable to the PTE too. You just need to adjust according to your need. For example, I know the structure of the essay and what to go in each paragraphs, so I just watch his videos and try to grasp the way he organises the essay.
There are several topics of essay that repeated in the exam, so you can make the outline of your essay according to your style. 
There are hundred of ways to write an essay, whatever you find the best way, stick to it and practice accordingly. 

you need to focus on the tasks that contributed to the writing marks too. 

Hope this help.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

okay, i just stepped out from my second PTE attempt. I dont think i am going yo score a 79+ in speaking section.

I have a question around the essay part. I had completed my essay and was only proofreading it. I didn't realized and the timer timed out. Will it still take my essay as an input or will it nullify it?

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## png1977

braich.abhijeet said:


> okay, i just stepped out from my second PTE attempt. I dont think i am going yo score a 79+ in speaking section.
> 
> I have a question around the essay part. I had completed my essay and was only proofreading it. I didn't realized and the timer timed out. Will it still take my essay as an input or will it nullify it?
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Whatever you had written by then, your essay will be saved and still be marked even though you timed out.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

png1977 said:


> Whatever you had written by then, your essay will be saved and still be marked even though you timed out.


Thanks for the quick update. That's what i thought.

For the benefit of others, in re-tell lecture, they are now playing a video of a real lecture and expect us to summarize it.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## hdp9star

*Finally, I get the desire results!*

Hello all, 
I am happy to sat that, I finally obtain my 65+ goal after failed in three trials. Please check the image for the marks I obtained. 
L/R/W/S : 75/75/76/76

It was so hectic to crack just because of the speaking module. 
Thank you so much guys for your contribution: Zaback21, Mandy2137, Ptera, Aussie_dreamz and all the others who contribute to the thread.


----------



## png1977

hdp9star said:


> Hello all,
> I am happy to sat that, I finally obtain my 65+ goal after failed in three trials. Please check the image for the marks I obtained.
> L/R/W/S : 75/75/76/76
> 
> It was so hectic to crack just because of the speaking module.
> Thank you so much guys for your contribution: Zaback21, Mandy2137, Ptera, Aussie_dreamz and all the others who contribute to the thread.


Congratulations !! When did you give the exam? I gave it on 1st aug and still waiting for result.


----------



## hdp9star

png1977 said:


> Congratulations !! When did you give the exam? I gave it on 1st aug and still waiting for result.


On 3rd August, you will get is soon. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5

png1977 said:


> Congratulations !! When did you give the exam? I gave it on 1st aug and still waiting for result.


Already got mine last Saturday. You should receive your email anytime soon.


----------



## png1977

Yes, fingers crossed. I missed out on speaking by 2 points in my first attempt as I got 77. Rest of the scores were all 80+. This is my second attempt and its been a long wait as last time, I got the result next day itself.


----------



## hdp9star

png1977 said:


> Yes, fingers crossed. I missed out on speaking by 2 points in my first attempt as I got 77. Rest of the scores were all 80+. This is my second attempt and its been a long wait as last time, I got the result next day itself.


You will be fine, best luck.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brs

Hello guys, I just received my last result today. Please see my last two results in attachment. First exam was on 23rd July and the second one was yesterday, 6th August.

I could manage to increase my speaking score to 90 but other modules are not good enough. Can you please give me some specific tips that I can increase my especially writing and reading scores? I have never been great with writing so If there are some templates for writing that would be the easiest way for me to practise. I want to sit for the exam next week around 17th or 18th August in order to catch 23rd August round. And also my skilled visa (476) is expiring in a month. So I got to sort this out asap. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## jgulati

Thanks Mandy. Appreciate your response.


----------



## jgulati

mandy2137 said:


> Scores are reliable. So you may trust them and work on those areas which they showed you to be more careful. Fill ups..re order paras. It would be good for you to focus on reading. Where you fumbled ..try recover.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Thanks Mandy. Appreciate your response.


----------



## nader_amj

Maverick_VJ said:


> The idea behind repeat sentences is to repeat the exact words as close to what has been spoken understanding the individual words spoken without changing any of the words or the sequence of words.
> 
> This is a section where one can score in complete and hence it is absolutely essential not to goof up.
> 
> I used this technique and it is flawless and you might find it a bit difficult while initially following it but eventually you gain mastery.
> 
> The best way to master this, is to jot down the first letter or the alphabet of the individual words spoken. This becomes easier to relate to the words while repeating it and this technique immensely helped me without any issues.
> 
> For eg. If the spoken sentence is like "The fall semester registrations have started a week earlier for Australian Universities" ... While the speaker is speaking ,I would suggest you to jot down as " T F S R H S A W E F A U" . Try this method until you gain mastery and repeating sentences will be a walk in the park.
> All the very best.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Isn't it a bit difficult to master both listening and writing alphabets at the same time? I tried it multiple times but I feel lost just after typing the first 3-4 words alphabets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

brs said:


> Hello guys, I just received my last result today. Please see my last two results in attachment. First exam was on 23rd July and the second one was yesterday, 6th August.


Hello brs,

Can you please share some tips for Speaking section since you have scored 90 there. Especially Retell lecture part. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

nader_amj said:


> Isn't it a bit difficult to master both listening and writing alphabets at the same time? I tried it multiple times but I feel lost just after typing the first 3-4 words alphabets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not, as we usually get carried away trying to jot down more than three letters of the same word while scribbling. This needs tenacity and it will work out wonders once you master it, as this will help in retelling lecture at times. 

The idea is to listen and quickly note the start letter of the words in the same sequence. You will always notice that it is easier to recall the entire words of the *** end of the sentence than recalling the initial part, so by this strategy you will ensure that the sequence of words is not missed and you will crack it to a tee. 

Do not assume that right away you will get the hang of it, but eventually once you focus and practice you will be able to see the results.


----------



## Deepsiva

zaback21 said:


> Deepsiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Iam new to this forum. I have planned to take exam in the last week of August. Can u provide ur answers for pte essays.
> 
> 
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
Click to expand...


Thank you zaback21.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

png1977 said:


> Yes, fingers crossed. I missed out on speaking by 2 points in my first attempt as I got 77. Rest of the scores were all 80+. This is my second attempt and its been a long wait as last time, I got the result next day itself.


Focus more on your pronunciation, fluency and intonation.
Speak confidently and with energy. You will get 85+


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, could you please share what resources did you use on the internet to practice reading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk






 and all other videos in this channel.

Between, if you feel your reading skills are not good. I will encourage you to read some general stuff.
May be a good novel 20 mins a day.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

hadi_xman said:


> Hi
> I have below scrore on my first attempt in PTE.
> L 77, R 73, S 90, W 69
> 
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 76
> Written Discourse 76
> 
> I my first attempt i was planning to get 7 each.
> But now i need 8 each because they have increased the points for Engineering Technologist.
> Can you people please help we how increase my score.


Please work on your spelling. And practise other sections once more. A slight push in other sections will help you to achieve 79+.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 189-60 points and 190-65 points with spouse point anyone gets EOI last round of EOI.
> 
> Note: Is there any hope to get EOI.
> 
> Venkat


What is your occupation code. If it's software then 99% hard to get. You need to work on your PTE.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hello everyone!
> After one Ielts with score of R/L/S/W 8/6.5/7/6.5, I made my mind to give a chance for PTE. However, I am stuck with the question of repeating sentence in the practice material so far.. I am not doing good at all in it. Do anybody has an idea of the maximum words can be coming in this particular question?
> Of course, still I didn`t move on to the remaining parts of exam. I am sure I will face many difficult part as well..
> Thanks friends,,


I would say, listen with answers in front of you. Keep doing this for 4 days and see if you are able to get a grip on this section. Do not worry, I too had this same problem.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

yiso91 said:


> Well , now its been almost 6 hours since I received the notification email.
> 
> I did already send an email to customer support in my region.
> 
> Regards,


Try chat support, you will get a spontaneous reply.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

markymark5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 5 tries and busy schedule (bunch of projects and office stuff), I was able to get favorable scores in PTE.
> 
> My general tip is try to focus first on area you're struggling at and a LOT of practice. Also, E2L has a TON of free stuff that really helps me on my 5th exam, lots of YouTube on the weekend before the exams!
> 
> Good luck to all!


Congrats mate. If you can jot down how you managed your time midst of a hectic schedule that might help others as well.

Once again, congrats.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

cn049 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Finally cleared PTE with L/R/W/S: 73/71/76/65
> My one sentence suggestion: Don't take read aloud that easily. Reading skill is greatly dependent on this task.
> 
> Thanks all of you for your great help.
> Lodging EoI Today and moving to another thread


True. I would advise anyone to do read a loud every day till you clear the exam. Record and sent it to people who can correct your mistakes.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

brown_heart said:


> Hi,
> can someone help me in improving my score to at least 65+.
> 
> This is my score of last 3 tests
> 
> PTE 1st : L 64 R 63 W 62 S 60 ----- G 68 OF 74 P 58 S 51 V 83 WD 90
> PTE 2nd : L 68 R 56 W 68 S 53 ----- G 64 OF 67 P 39 S 65 V 90 WD 79
> PTE 3rd : L 67 R 65 W 74 S 61---- G 69 OF 69 P 60 S 66 V 64 WD 63


Do 4-5 read a loud, record and sent to your friends or even you upload in google drive and post the links here. We will help you find where you are going wrong and how to correct it. You need not switch to IELTS as you have cleared the other sections.

Also, please work on your reading as you are on the border.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Kylie Jay said:


> Hey experts
> 
> One of my friends sat for the exam on 30th July In Sydney Pearson Centre. She hasn't received results yet but she could see that her scores can be sent but can't view. Also she hasn't received the email yet saying the scores are ready.
> 
> She is really worried and calling here and there but no proper solution. Has anybody faced similar situation? If so please do let me know .
> 
> Thanks


There is nothing to panic, and do not call here and there.
Logon to their chat support and tell the problem. They are quite good.


----------



## markymark5

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Congrats mate. If you can jot down how you managed your time midst of a hectic schedule that might help others as well.
> 
> Once again, congrats.


I allot 1hr/night practice after work (e.g Read Aloud on Monday, Describe Image on Tuesday etc.) but most of the time I wasn't able to follow my schedule. I suggest to use your weekends well, Practice a lot and watch/read modules and tips. I suggest E2L and PTE Academic Exam for practice materials.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

*Super method*



Maverick_VJ said:


> The idea behind repeat sentences is to repeat the exact words as close to what has been spoken understanding the individual words spoken without changing any of the words or the sequence of words.
> 
> This is a section where one can score in complete and hence it is absolutely essential not to goof up.
> 
> I used this technique and it is flawless and you might find it a bit difficult while initially following it but eventually you gain mastery.
> 
> The best way to master this, is to jot down the first letter or the alphabet of the individual words spoken. This becomes easier to relate to the words while repeating it and this technique immensely helped me without any issues.
> 
> For eg. If the spoken sentence is like "The fall semester registrations have started a week earlier for Australian Universities" ... While the speaker is speaking ,I would suggest you to jot down as " T F S R H S A W E F A U" . Try this method until you gain mastery and repeating sentences will be a walk in the park.
> All the very best.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Super advice and a new idea. I will implement it today. I am sure it will work. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sharma1981

Ham Admanedien said:


> Super advice and a new idea. I will implement it today. I am sure it will work. Thanks a lot.


I have already shared this method more than once in this group. It definitely works.


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello
As I mentioned earlier, my scores in the first and only attempt in PTE academic exam are:
L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 and I'm targeting to get 65+.
I remembered yesterday some mistakes that I made during the test, and I want you to help me in identifying the effect of these issues on my writing score. First of all, I got 19/90 in spelling skill which I believe the main problem that affected my score. In the write from dictation section, I couldn't hear a couple of words during the prompt, so I replaced these words by dots!!! I intended to indicate that there is something missing in the sentence ( it was the noun). Actually, I did this twice in WFD section. Another mistake was during the Fill in the blanks section. The speaker said Five hundred thousand. I wanted to write it in letters as I've just written but the system didn't enable me to do so based on the word count allocated to the blank. Accordingly, I found no option except writing it in figures like this (500,000). Also, I might have mixed up the British writing with the American writing. These are all the factors that I think would have affected my spelling score. So please advise, Does these factors will result in this unexpected drop in spelling score, what should be the best course of actions? and when do you suggest to give it a second try?
I hope I'm not bothering you guys, may be I'm frustrated a bit as it was only one point to pass the exam.
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## mandy2137

Ron_RM said:


> Hello
> As I mentioned earlier, my scores in the first and only attempt in PTE academic exam are:
> L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 and I'm targeting to get 65+.
> I remembered yesterday some mistakes that I made during the test, and I want you to help me in identifying the effect of these issues on my writing score. First of all, I got 19/90 in spelling skill which I believe the main problem that affected my score. In the write from dictation section, I couldn't hear a couple of words during the prompt, so I replaced these words by dots!!! I intended to indicate that there is something missing in the sentence ( it was the noun). Actually, I did this twice in WFD section. Another mistake was during the Fill in the blanks section. The speaker said Five hundred thousand. I wanted to write it in letters as I've just written but the system didn't enable me to do so based on the word count allocated to the blank. Accordingly, I found no option except writing it in figures like this (500,000). Also, I might have mixed up the British writing with the American writing. These are all the factors that I think would have affected my spelling score. So please advise, Does these factors will result in this unexpected drop in spelling score, what should be the best course of actions? and when do you suggest to give it a second try?
> I hope I'm not bothering you guys, may be I'm frustrated a bit as it was only one point to pass the exam.
> Looking forward to hearing from you.


As you are falling short of just one mark, you should not be hesitated to take another chance. Spelling can be improved, no worries there. I have seen people with 44 in spellings still they above 80 plus in writing. Just focus on writing items and recheck your spellings.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## yiso91

Hi everyone,

Saturday I made my 4th attempt on PTE and my results are listed on my signature. I came out of the exam and I felt that I did very well in Listening and Writing and I only remember about 3-5 mistakes in each section.

My enabling skills lowest points where spelling and pronunciation at 19 and 60 respectively.

I really need to push for 79+ and Am really starting to give up, my second try was the highest so far but then ever since my scores are not as good as that one.

Any tips and ideas?

Regards,,,


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

yiso91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Saturday I made my 4th attempt on PTE and my results are listed on my signature. I came out of the exam and I felt that I did very well in Listening and Writing and I only remember about 3-5 mistakes in each section.
> 
> My enabling skills lowest points where spelling and pronunciation at 19 and 60 respectively.
> 
> I really need to push for 79+ and Am really starting to give up, my second try was the highest so far but then ever since my scores are not as good as that one.
> 
> Any tips and ideas?
> 
> Regards,,,


Can you share you scores? I cannot see you signature. Also for the second attempt.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yiso91

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Can you share you scores? I cannot see you signature. Also for the second attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


22/10/16 : 1st PTE (L68 R75 S78 W65)
12/11/16 : 2st PTE (L73 R76 S86 W71)
29/11/16 : 3rd PTE (L66 R76 S78 W66) 
06/08/17 : 4th PTE (L70 R80 S74 W68)


----------



## Diggy

My read aloud someone shpuld help check it out. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUl93MGZadXpMX2c/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmdHVSQ2cxd0NjQmc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmdHVSQ2cxd0NjQmc/view?usp=drivesdk


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmU3RLTl9TdjYxNGM/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmaGpHdFlRVWNib0E/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmVmxCbl9LMW9ScVk/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmVDI2QUQ0YkNBNGc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmclRldnhIWTV5eTQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## lilymay

Ron_RM said:


> Hello
> As I mentioned earlier, my scores in the first and only attempt in PTE academic exam are:
> L/S/R/W: 70/83/68/64 and I'm targeting to get 65+.
> I remembered yesterday some mistakes that I made during the test, and I want you to help me in identifying the effect of these issues on my writing score. First of all, I got 19/90 in spelling skill which I believe the main problem that affected my score. In the write from dictation section, I couldn't hear a couple of words during the prompt, so I replaced these words by dots!!! I intended to indicate that there is something missing in the sentence ( it was the noun). Actually, I did this twice in WFD section. Another mistake was during the Fill in the blanks section. The speaker said Five hundred thousand. I wanted to write it in letters as I've just written but the system didn't enable me to do so based on the word count allocated to the blank. Accordingly, I found no option except writing it in figures like this (500,000). Also, I might have mixed up the British writing with the American writing. These are all the factors that I think would have affected my spelling score. So please advise, Does these factors will result in this unexpected drop in spelling score, what should be the best course of actions? and when do you suggest to give it a second try?
> I hope I'm not bothering you guys, may be I'm frustrated a bit as it was only one point to pass the exam.
> Looking forward to hearing from you.



I don't think the "500,000" is an issue because I answered it the same way. The sentence before that spelt a figure in digits as well. 

As for the dots you used to replace words, I am not too sure on that but I would advise to replace them with actual words instead. While doing my mock test, I could not catch one word and replaced it with the next best word I could think that sounded alike even though it didn't make any sense.

As for British and American spelling, Pearson has stated that they take into account all national variations of spelling but as a test taker, you must stick to one form of spelling throughout the test. So you can't spell "standardize" in your first paragraph and then "standardise" in your second paragraph. 

Hope that helps you.


----------



## gopiit04

Please check the read aloud and provide your comments
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1Jd0lrUHJ4eWNlMDA/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy_marco

All the ones with 60 points, not heart feelings, but, you need to understand that to get invite in 189 with 60 points can take more than a year and as per the latest trend people with 65 points are waiting for more that 6 months. this growing trend will eventually allay the chance for 60 pointers significantly. I understand the pain but try hard for PTE do not loose hope, people are trying 10 times. So, if you really want to change your future then increase your points by yourself or by your patner.<*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*


----------



## peRFect19

*PTE - A Confusion*

Hi Guys,

I wanted to highlight a peculiar concern regarding my wife's PTE scores.

She gave her first PTE exam on 8th July and her scores were -

L-87, W-90, R-79, S-49:confused2:

Went for a second attempt last Saturday and the scores were horrific than the first attempt

L-66, W-90, R-67, S-26

What's worse is her Pronunciation and Fluency scores are 10 each, which is practically zero!!

This is a very weird situation and we just need passing marks (50) in order to claim partner points. Can anyone throw some light on this case? We are also planning to write to Pearson about this issue and would seek the forum members' inputs on whether it is advisable to go for a review?

Another alternative is to chuck this PTE and instead go for TOEFL-ibt because IELTs slots and results take up a lot of time.

Test Center was Global Opportunities, Delhi

Requesting experienced members' inputs and suggestions!!


----------



## stha1232

Hello guys, i'm planning to buy e2 language package. Please suggest which one is a best deal (cheap n best)..thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted to highlight a peculiar concern regarding my wife's PTE scores.
> 
> She gave her first PTE exam on 8th July and her scores were -
> 
> L-87, W-90, R-79, S-49:confused2:
> 
> Went for a second attempt last Saturday and the scores were horrific than the first attempt
> 
> L-66, W-90, R-67, S-26
> 
> What's worse is her Pronunciation and Fluency scores are 10 each, which is practically zero!!
> 
> This is a very weird situation and we just need passing marks (50) in order to claim partner points. Can anyone throw some light on this case? We are also planning to write to Pearson about this issue and would seek the forum members' inputs on whether it is advisable to go for a review?
> 
> Another alternative is to chuck this PTE and instead go for TOEFL-ibt because IELTs slots and results take up a lot of time.
> 
> Test Center was Global Opportunities, Delhi
> 
> Requesting experienced members' inputs and suggestions!!


I am no expert here, but can you provide samples as she would attempt in the exam.
According to the first attempt scores, she is good in English as a language.
So, there must be some precise issue, and experts could shade a light on the issue by looking at the speaking.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Finally , I was able to get 79+. Many thanks for the members in this forum. Specially Maxngo and sumitgupta. You guys helped me a lot in providing me tips and materials.
> 
> I was an E2 follower and their techniques worked for me. So I recommend to follow them. Other than that I did most of the materials sharing in this forum such as Macmillan and PTE test plus.
> I took the scored practice test in my first attempt which was in 2015 but not during the recent attempts.
> 
> Also I would like to share few hints on exam questions which I gathered from my attempts and again through this valuable forum.
> 
> Speaking
> 
> I got many graphs about population: Lichfield city population/ world population.
> Diagrams: Tesco software for music download/ compare two flags (Jordan and UAE)
> Rain fall in inches among 4 cities in America
> Tables: babies sleeping time/ Bachelor degree holders / Again population increase over few decades
> 
> Writing
> 
> Essays: Voting is compulsory or not/Is it foolish to be getting married early/ Does regions affect person's achievement
> 
> Last 2 attempts: Mass media/Healthy life style
> Extreme sports/ should we pursue science knowledge for studies or for practical knowledge (seems a new one)
> 
> SWT: Song birds/ Cows and grasses/ Rural living
> Last attempt: SLP Officers/Australian education
> 
> Reading and listening : I cant remember anything.
> 
> I wish you all the very best for your exams


Yay.... Congratz mate.. I am very happy for you. See you in Australia.. :car:


----------



## hdp9star

gopiit04 said:


> Please check the read aloud and provide your comments
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1Jd0lrUHJ4eWNlMDA/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I think you have spoke word by word and that could impact your fluency. Try to group them in chunks of phrases and then read. 
It would be much fluent.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

markymark5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 5 tries and busy schedule (bunch of projects and office stuff), I was able to get favorable scores in PTE.
> 
> My general tip is try to focus first on area you're struggling at and a LOT of practice. Also, E2L has a TON of free stuff that really helps me on my 5th exam, lots of YouTube on the weekend before the exams!
> 
> Good luck to all!


Congratulations!


----------



## sumitgupta22

hdp9star said:


> Hello all,
> I am happy to sat that, I finally obtain my 65+ goal after failed in three trials. Please check the image for the marks I obtained.
> L/R/W/S : 75/75/76/76
> 
> It was so hectic to crack just because of the speaking module.
> Thank you so much guys for your contribution: Zaback21, Mandy2137, Ptera, Aussie_dreamz and all the others who contribute to the thread.


Congratz!!


----------



## sumitgupta22

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted to highlight a peculiar concern regarding my wife's PTE scores.
> 
> She gave her first PTE exam on 8th July and her scores were -
> 
> L-87, W-90, R-79, S-49:confused2:
> 
> Went for a second attempt last Saturday and the scores were horrific than the first attempt
> 
> L-66, W-90, R-67, S-26
> 
> What's worse is her Pronunciation and Fluency scores are 10 each, which is practically zero!!
> 
> This is a very weird situation and we just need passing marks (50) in order to claim partner points. Can anyone throw some light on this case? We are also planning to write to Pearson about this issue and would seek the forum members' inputs on whether it is advisable to go for a review?
> 
> Another alternative is to chuck this PTE and instead go for TOEFL-ibt because IELTs slots and results take up a lot of time.
> 
> Test Center was Global Opportunities, Delhi
> 
> Requesting experienced members' inputs and suggestions!!


I never suggest for re-evaluation. But in your case, it seems genuine technical issue. I will strongly advise you to got for reevaluation. Scoring 10 each in Pronunciation and Fluency is practically impossible.


----------



## peRFect19

sumitgupta22 said:


> I never suggest for re-evaluation. But in your case, it seems genuine technical issue. I will strongly advise you to got for reevaluation. Scoring 10 each in Pronunciation and Fluency is practically impossible.


Thanks for the suggestion. Could you please let me know what is the revaluation fees?


----------



## sumitgupta22

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Could you please let me know what is the revaluation fees?


Check with customer care.. And ASAIK this fee is refundable if scores are changed.


----------



## anurag_aus

Anyone have idea about getting assessed from CPA Australia for accountant general ?
Need information regarding process and documentation.


----------



## Ptera

yiso91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Saturday I made my 4th attempt on PTE and my results are listed on my signature. I came out of the exam and I felt that I did very well in Listening and Writing and I only remember about 3-5 mistakes in each section.
> 
> My enabling skills lowest points where spelling and pronunciation at 19 and 60 respectively.
> 
> I really need to push for 79+ and Am really starting to give up, my second try was the highest so far but then ever since my scores are not as good as that one.
> 
> Any tips and ideas?
> 
> Regards,,,


Hi mate,
As far as I can see there is no improvement for all your attempts for listening and writing. I would suggest to use e2language service as they can give you a feedback what you do wrong, etc. It´s not expensive and will help.. otherwise you will spend too much money for further exams without improvement. Don´t give up and contact these guys!
Good luck!


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

So I just got the scores from my practice exam: S90 W86 L86 R73. 

Any experience, if the actual exam is easier/tougher than (or maybe of same difficulty) the practice exam?

Kind Regards


----------



## bulop

Actual exam is same but scoring different. Real exam scoring is way generous.


----------



## sumitgupta22

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> So I just got the scores from my practice exam: S90 W86 L86 R73.
> 
> Any experience, if the actual exam is easier/tougher than (or maybe of same difficulty) the practice exam?
> 
> Kind Regards


I believe you are in a position to get 79+. Book your exam, and meanwhile, concentrate on reading.


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

Thank you for your replices... I already booked it for next week!


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Thank you for your replices... I already booked it for next week!


replies* - well ... as long as I do not do this in the exam


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmclRldnhIWTV5eTQ/view?usp=drivesdk


Someone should help 
Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.


----------



## guigaoh2o

Diggy said:


> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.



hi diggy, try to practice a little bit more, you need to work on your fluency. use videos of read aloud in youtube to have an idea about reading speed.


----------



## Diggy

guigaoh2o said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi diggy, try to practice a little bit more, you need to work on your fluency. use videos of read aloud in youtube to have an idea about reading speed.
Click to expand...

Each time I try reading very fast, my voice-to- speech app " speechnote" fails to recognise like 80% of my voice. But, only recognises like 80% when I this slow. What do you think? I should ignore the voice recogniser app? People say, if am to succeed, then the app should be able to recognise 80% of it.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

I appeared for the second time yesterday and the result is out. please see the screenshot. i am astonished how they are calculating the scores. Just look at writing, WD, Grammer, and vocab.

As expected, i am no way near to 79 in speaking since mock tests.









Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1 : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2 : LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Diggy said:


> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.


- Increase speed.
- Watch English movies and listen to some audio books from youtube.
- Improve the clarity of words.


----------



## Diggy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.
> 
> 
> 
> - Increase speed.
> - Watch English movies and listen to some audio books from youtube.
> - Improve the clarity of words.
Click to expand...

Like I said, my clarity of words tends to drop when I speak faster, but I will increase speed and send back to you.


----------



## sumitgupta22

braich.abhijeet said:


> I appeared for the second time yesterday and the result is out. please see the screenshot. i am astonished how they are calculating the scores. Just look at writing, WD, Grammer, and vocab.
> 
> As expected, i am no way near to 79 in speaking since mock tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1 : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2 : LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July


Writing enabling scores might vary greatly depending upon the content one writes in essays. I had huge variation among many tests.
You need to improve your Speaking. Try speaking with open mouth. Content doesn't matter .. just keep on speaking. try to finish Read-a-loud in 20-22 seconds. 
Tip for DI and Retell, keep your response between 35-38 seconds. Less than 35 means you will be scored less and more than 39 means your sentence might overshoot the timer.. Add conclusion (must).. Just say -- in conclusion, this topic is about.... or in DI, say- in conclusion, maximum figure was in .... 

Most important, keep on speaking .. DO NOT correct yourself. If you have stated something completely wrong, ignore that and go ahead.. Your flow is most important.. Even in Repeat sentences try to keep your flow.. 
If you are facing difficulty in any particular section, mention here..


----------



## hdp9star

braich.abhijeet said:


> I appeared for the second time yesterday and the result is out. please see the screenshot. i am astonished how they are calculating the scores. Just look at writing, WD, Grammer, and vocab.
> 
> As expected, i am no way near to 79 in speaking since mock tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1 : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2 : LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July


Hey mate, I was at the same boat, although I was needed 65 in speaking and scored 60-62 all the time.

For me, as suggested by the fellow members, maintain the pace throughout the whole section does the trick and gave me 76.

So try to speak in natural pace, it would make you more fluent of course with intonation and pause.

I made so many mistakes that could be avoidable and even gave me more marks but I am fine with what I had.

By the way, do you emphasis more to improve pronunciation?
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.
> 
> 
> 
> - Increase speed.
> - Watch English movies and listen to some audio books from youtube.
> - Improve the clarity of words.
Click to expand...

Pls still check this one out. Thanks.


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> aussie_dreamz_0209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.
> 
> 
> 
> - Increase speed.
> - Watch English movies and listen to some audio books from youtube.
> - Improve the clarity of words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pls still check this one out. Thanks.
Click to expand...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmSVN3N05XbVIzYTA/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help
> Check this read alouds for me and provide comments pls pls pls.
> 
> 
> 
> - Increase speed.
> - Watch English movies and listen to some audio books from youtube.
> - Improve the clarity of words.
Click to expand...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmSVN3N05XbVIzYTA/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmVUxFSVpTRUhPMlk/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmVUxFSVpTRUhPMlk/view?usp=drivesdk


@ Aussie dreamz, pls check them all out. Uploaded two now.


----------



## allajunaki

Just got my results today (gave my exams yesterday) 
L 87, R 85, S 83, W 88
Overall 84. 
Honestly, I was expecting far worse score for I had hesitated for some answers. What's worse, I was caught off guard by sudden changes in question type and ended up losing a few seconds. Now, awaiting ACS results (fingers crossed). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08

I dont think i have enough energy to give another one.. thought it went verywell.. 

77 in writing killed it.. 

I think i will wait in 65 queue and hope for the best..


----------



## hdp9star

allajunaki said:


> Just got my results today (gave my exams yesterday)
> L 87, R 85, S 83, W 88
> Overall 84.
> Honestly, I was expecting far worse score for I had hesitated for some answers. What's worse, I was caught off guard by sudden changes in question type and ended up losing a few seconds. Now, awaiting ACS results (fingers crossed).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08

Congrats!!


allajunaki said:


> Just got my results today (gave my exams yesterday)
> L 87, R 85, S 83, W 88
> Overall 84.
> Honestly, I was expecting far worse score for I had hesitated for some answers. What's worse, I was caught off guard by sudden changes in question type and ended up losing a few seconds. Now, awaiting ACS results (fingers crossed).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT

;7 da

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

How fast one gets the result? I know max is 5 days but is it true that sometime they send result in few hours?


----------



## hulisan08

I got my results within 24 hours. Exams was at 8AM and got results next day at 5,a,m


amit9 said:


> How fast one gets the result? I know max is 5 days but is it true that sometime they send result in few hours?


----------



## Shail25

amit9 said:


> How fast one gets the result? I know max is 5 days but is it true that sometime they send result in few hours?


Haven't heard of any such case where they got the result in few hours. I got mine after a day.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi all.
I wrote my first mock test without any serious preparation, and knew it was horrible.. Yesterday I received my score to be 50/50/50/50
Do I have a chance to nail the 65 after one week of preparation?


----------



## gopiit04

Help with feedback 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1JYzU3aWE4NG9YTjg/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

allajunaki said:


> Just got my results today (gave my exams yesterday)
> L 87, R 85, S 83, W 88
> Overall 84.
> Honestly, I was expecting far worse score for I had hesitated for some answers. What's worse, I was caught off guard by sudden changes in question type and ended up losing a few seconds. Now, awaiting ACS results (fingers crossed).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, congrats on your scores, please during your read aloud, did you follow E2's format or you PTE masters.These videos are kind of contradicting.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Diggy said:


> Hi, congrats on your scores, please during your read aloud, did you follow E2's format or you PTE masters.These videos are kind of contradicting.



wao, congrats, diggy.... cheers


----------



## sharma1981

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi all.
> I wrote my first mock test without any serious preparation, and knew it was horrible.. Yesterday I received my score to be 50/50/50/50
> Do I have a chance to nail the 65 after one week of preparation?


If you spend entire 1 week preparing thoroughly all the sections then you can nail 79+ as well.
When i say 1 week then it means 10 hours a day for 5 days. 
Look for templates in essay writing and other tips for sections. Its all about remaining calm and moving ahead even if you miss something


----------



## png1977

My anxious wait on PTE result finally ended today on a happy note. I got 90 overall with an individual section breakdown of 90/90/89/90 (L/R/S/W). This was my second attempt after having got scores of 85/84/77/88 in my first attempt last month. It was a bit disheartening at first to miss out on speaking by 2 points in my first attempt but then it made me more determined to do it better the next time.


----------



## sharma1981

png1977 said:


> My anxious wait on PTE result finally ended today on a happy note. I got 90 overall with an individual section breakdown of 90/90/89/90 (L/R/S/W). This was my second attempt after having got scores of 85/84/77/88 in my first attempt last month. It was a bit disheartening at first to miss out on speaking by 2 points in my first attempt but then it made me more determined to do it better the next time.


You got the score you deserved. Best wishes for next steps in VISA process


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi all.
> I wrote my first mock test without any serious preparation, and knew it was horrible.. Yesterday I received my score to be 50/50/50/50
> Do I have a chance to nail the 65 after one week of preparation?


This is given that I had one Ielts attempt six months ago, and scored L/W/S/R 6.5/6.5/7/8


----------



## debeash

Diggy said:


> Hi, congrats on your scores, please during your read aloud, did you follow E2's format or you PTE masters.These videos are kind of contradicting.


Hi,

You can also check out Sonny's videos...they are also quite helpful...

Best of luck.   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki

Got mine in 24 hours appeared yesterday at 3 PM, got results today at around 5:30 PM. 



amit9 said:


> How fast one gets the result? I know max is 5 days but is it true that sometime they send result in few hours?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

debeash said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, congrats on your scores, please during your read aloud, did you follow E2's format or you PTE masters.These videos are kind of contradicting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You can also check out Sonny's videos...they are also quite helpful...
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I don't want confusions, they all seem to be contradicting themselves.....Stress and the rest nonsense.


----------



## Diggy

I mean "Sonny English" isnt serious, who thinks about which syllable to place a stress on in word, when one has a whole paragraph of words to read aloud in an exam condition...following the punctuations should be cool....thanks though


----------



## Guest

Oh u missed speaking again


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Someone should help evaluate this read aloud let me know if I will go ahead with my exam or not.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmS2VQUWdSRXZnYlE/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

Also this one: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmelNZVDZLcFN0ak0/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ndhankher

allajunaki said:


> Just got my results today (gave my exams yesterday)
> L 87, R 85, S 83, W 88
> Overall 84.
> Honestly, I was expecting far worse score for I had hesitated for some answers. What's worse, I was caught off guard by sudden changes in question type and ended up losing a few seconds. Now, awaiting ACS results (fingers crossed).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cograts bro, can you share which essay and summarise written text were there in exam. Also need you valuable feedback, tricks/tips you followed, practice material you used, experience with exam etc thanks.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

png1977 said:


> My anxious wait on PTE result finally ended today on a happy note. I got 90 overall with an individual section breakdown of 90/90/89/90 (L/R/S/W). This was my second attempt after having got scores of 85/84/77/88 in my first attempt last month. It was a bit disheartening at first to miss out on speaking by 2 points in my first attempt but then it made me more determined to do it better the next time.


Cograts png, can you share which essay and summarise written text were there in exam. Also need you valuable feedback, tricks/tips you followed, practice material you used, experience with exam etc. This valuable information will help other aspirants like me.
Thanks.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

Hi everyone 

I cleared my PTE with 80+ in each module.I have few exam questions and strategies to clear PTE. I am based in Melbourne. Please PM me if u need classes to get your desired score.

Thanks


----------



## samgegr8

Dkaur said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I cleared my PTE with 80+ in each module.I have few exam questions and strategies to clear PTE. I am based in Melbourne. Please PM me if u need classes to get your desired score.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats !!!:third:


----------



## samgegr8

*PTE A Cleared with 88 Overall*

Hi All,

I have cleared my PTE -A recently with the below points

Speaking - 90
Listening - 90
Writing - 90
Reading -80

Please feel free to IM me, if you need any help.


----------



## tek007

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE -A recently with the below points
> 
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> Writing - 90
> Reading -80
> 
> Please feel free to IM me, if you need any help.


Congrats!


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Dkaur said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I cleared my PTE with 80+ in each module.I have few exam questions and strategies to clear PTE. I am based in Melbourne. Please PM me if u need classes to get your desired score.
> 
> Thanks


PM'ed you.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1 : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2 : LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July


----------



## braich.abhijeet

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE -A recently with the below points
> 
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> Writing - 90
> Reading -80
> 
> Please feel free to IM me, if you need any help.


Hey, can you help me out with speaking section. see my scores below.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1 : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2 : LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July


----------



## nader_amj

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have cleared my PTE -A recently with the below points
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking - 90
> 
> Listening - 90
> 
> Writing - 90
> 
> Reading -80
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to IM me, if you need any help.




Congratulations mate! Happy for you! 

Could you please share a sample of your writings specially essay writing? It will be helpful to clear my writing issues. 

Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

Guys, can I start writing summarize spoken test by using any of the following:
- The lecture was regarding.....
- The speaker was talking about....

Or it's not preferable and I may lose marks using them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

nader_amj said:


> Guys, can I start writing summarize spoken test by using any of the following:
> - The lecture was regarding.....
> - The speaker was talking about....
> 
> Or it's not preferable and I may lose marks using them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do start it this way. First one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5

nader_amj said:


> Guys, can I start writing summarize spoken test by using any of the following:
> - The lecture was regarding.....
> - The speaker was talking about....
> 
> Or it's not preferable and I may lose marks using them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it will lose your marks. I usually use "The lecture is about..."
You can get sample responses here.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

nader_amj said:


> Guys, can I start writing summarize spoken test by using any of the following:
> - The lecture was regarding.....
> - The speaker was talking about....
> 
> Or it's not preferable and I may lose marks using them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is absolutely fine and you will never be discredited for this. You can always start speaking starting with such phrases.

Cheers


----------



## guigaoh2o

hulisan08 said:


> I dont think i have enough energy to give another one.. thought it went verywell..
> 
> 77 in writing killed it..
> 
> I think i will wait in 65 queue and hope for the best..



come on brother!!! lets study a little bit more and try it again... i will not lose my fight against a computer!!! its you against PTE, thats the last battle to achieve your dream!! thats how i think! im going for 90/90/90/90 !!!! you have to go too!!!


----------



## Ptera

Hello to everyone!
Is it possible to cancel the exam one day before it, because of a very serious health problem, and get the refund?


----------



## gauraveca

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE -A recently with the below points
> 
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> Writing - 90
> Reading -80
> 
> Please feel free to IM me, if you need any help.


Congrats


----------



## mike129

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE -A recently with the below points
> 
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> Writing - 90
> Reading -80
> 
> Please feel free to IM me, if you need any help.


Congrats man


----------



## mike129

guigaoh2o said:


> come on brother!!! lets study a little bit more and try it again... i will not lose my fight against a computer!!! its you against PTE, thats the last battle to achieve your dream!! thats how i think! im going for 90/90/90/90 !!!! you have to go too!!!


That's the spirit ..keep going ..The only way to lose if you stopped trying !


----------



## allajunaki

*My 2 cents on PTE-A*

Since there are a few here who are struggling with the exams here, I thought it will be a good idea as cover what worked and what are the important aspects I considered. 
I prepared for the test over the span of 2 weekends. Most of the time, I was familiarising myself with the test format, figuring out the principle of testing and strategy than working on the actual content. This is primarily because I have a good command over the language (At least I think I do  ). I did not give any mock test. I did, however, practice with a few sampler questions, just to get comfortable with the format.

One of the most important objectives of PTE - A is to test the ability of a non-native speaker to understand and to be understood in English, in an academic context. This gives a few important pointers. Expect most of the speeches and conversations will be either lectures or speeches used in academic context. Even read aloud will be in academic context. So your language has to be fairly formal, without any colloquial references. This is pretty important since a lot of us don't even realise how much of what we hear, speak and write are not really formal.
Another important aspect is that this exam, unlike others, is not scored in an obvious way. Which is to say that scoring is not purely linear. So, you CAN make mistakes and still obtain a perfect 90. From what I understand the system understands the difference between you making a mistake due to distractions vs the ones you make because of your lack of understanding.

*Preparation*
Honestly, the best preparation is reading news articles, articles pertaining to general science and perhaps, a bit of history. I would also suggest watching some TED talks (getting accustomed to different accents). I would recommend this over sitting with a word list, simply because this test does not check your book knowledge. In my case, I have very poor understanding of English theoretical grammar. If you ask me to break a sentence by adverb and adjective, I cannot. However, I have an intuitive understating of the language, which helped me when making a quick decision. Sure, this is a test of English, but it is also a test of “Academic” English. Which means that most of the materials are based on science, history or fields close to the academics.

If you want strategy, I would recommend E2 Learning channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg 
One thing I would like to mention though. A lot of these channels (including E2 Learning) recommends not using fillers in the speaking (like umm and aah). However, I think it should be fine, as long as you don't overdo ( which will adversely affect your fluency score). Don’t take my word for it, see what PTE Creators have to say: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPtxzG0rhv0
In my case, I lost my points in speaking, not because of the fillers, but there were places where I genuinely got distracted and started rambling a bit (because I panicked a little and I did not want to restart, which made some of the sentences weird and filled with awkward pauses).

*While giving the test*
First and foremost, relax. You are giving an English test, but at the same time, the tests are designed to tax you out mentally. Your true comfort in language comes out when you are not putting much of cognitive effort in English. So you need to be at your best.
The test starts with an introduction and rules. Though these screens are timed, their times do not contribute to the final test. So take maximum allowed time, if necessary. The main reason is that the room gets noisy, and it is best if you start your test AFTER the room is noisy. Otherwise, you will get distracted by the sudden change in the floor noise.
Answer a question and move on. Once you answer a question, do not dwell too much time on it. If it is a speaking task, I recommend hitting next after finishing your speech. I was worried that the Mic might pickup some other speeches and mess-up with mine. Learn to clear your mind, as soon as you hit next. You cannot go back to a previous one anyway.
The first section timing is managed for you. This is section will be noisy, because of everyone speaking. Pay extra attention to changing question types. I was caught off-guard due to changing types. The confusion has cost me at least 1 answer, and fluency scores.
The first part of the second section is also timed for you. However, for the second part, the section timing is managed by you. So use the time effectively. I highly recommend using the timing guides provided by E2 Learning guys.
You will be offered an option of taking the break before the third section. I recommend taking this break, to take a bathroom break, have some water. Use this time to effectively reset yourself and stretch. The third section is listening, and you will need all the attention you can get. Understand that your progress in first few sections will be slow, do not panic! The last set of questions can be answered rapidly (about 40 - 60 Seconds/question). So time yourself accordingly. For single / multiple selection answers, I was able to locate the answers before the speech ended. However, the system doesn't let you progress before the speech ends. Keep this in mind. 
A few important things to keep in mind in this section. For fill in the missing sections of the speech, make sure you write down the missing words without looking at the book. Looking and writing require cognitive effort, so don't bother correct spelling or cleanliness. I could recollect the exact word just by looking at the scribble and then filling in the actual section with the correct spelling. For highlight incorrect word, keep your mouse pointer in sync with the speech. Click on the word as soon as it mismatches. The last few questions will be transcribing the speech. Hear the speech completely, and then start typing. If you type as you hear, you will lose track.

So, all the best guys, and hit that like if you found it useful. Do hit me up with questions here, I will try to help you guys out.


----------



## mike129

allajunaki said:


> Since there are a few here who are struggling with the exams here, I thought it will be a good idea as cover what worked and what are the important aspects I considered.
> I prepared for the test over the span of 2 weekends. Most of the time, I was familiarising myself with the test format, figuring out the principle of testing and strategy than working on the actual content. This is primarily because I have a good command over the language (At least I think I do  ). I did not give any mock test. I did, however, practice with a few sampler questions, just to get comfortable with the format.
> 
> One of the most important objectives of PTE - A is to test the ability of a non-native speaker to understand and to be understood in English, in an academic context. This gives a few important pointers. Expect most of the speeches and conversations will be either lectures or speeches used in academic context. Even read aloud will be in academic context. So your language has to be fairly formal, without any colloquial references. This is pretty important since a lot of us don't even realise how much of what we hear, speak and write are not really formal.
> Another important aspect is that this exam, unlike others, is not scored in an obvious way. Which is to say that scoring is not purely linear. So, you CAN make mistakes and still obtain a perfect 90. From what I understand the system understands the difference between you making a mistake due to distractions vs the ones you make because of your lack of understanding.
> 
> *Preparation*
> Honestly, the best preparation is reading news articles, articles pertaining to general science and perhaps, a bit of history. I would also suggest watching some TED talks (getting accustomed to different accents). I would recommend this over sitting with a word list, simply because this test does not check your book knowledge. In my case, I have very poor understanding of English theoretical grammar. If you ask me to break a sentence by adverb and adjective, I cannot. However, I have an intuitive understating of the language, which helped me when making a quick decision. Sure, this is a test of English, but it is also a test of “Academic” English. Which means that most of the materials are based on science, history or fields close to the academics.
> 
> If you want strategy, I would recommend E2 Learning channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg
> One thing I would like to mention though. A lot of these channels (including E2 Learning) recommends not using fillers in the speaking (like umm and aah). However, I think it should be fine, as long as you don't overdo ( which will adversely affect your fluency score). Don’t take my word for it, see what PTE Creators have to say: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPtxzG0rhv0
> In my case, I lost my points in speaking, not because of the fillers, but there were places where I genuinely got distracted and started rambling a bit (because I panicked a little and I did not want to restart, which made some of the sentences weird and filled with awkward pauses).
> 
> *While giving the test*
> First and foremost, relax. You are giving an English test, but at the same time, the tests are designed to tax you out mentally. Your true comfort in language comes out when you are not putting much of cognitive effort in English. So you need to be at your best.
> The test starts with an introduction and rules. Though these screens are timed, their times do not contribute to the final test. So take maximum allowed time, if necessary. The main reason is that the room gets noisy, and it is best if you start your test AFTER the room is noisy. Otherwise, you will get distracted by the sudden change in the floor noise.
> Answer a question and move on. Once you answer a question, do not dwell too much time on it. If it is a speaking task, I recommend hitting next after finishing your speech. I was worried that the Mic might pickup some other speeches and mess-up with mine. Learn to clear your mind, as soon as you hit next. You cannot go back to a previous one anyway.
> The first section timing is managed for you. This is section will be noisy, because of everyone speaking. Pay extra attention to changing question types. I was caught off-guard due to changing types. The confusion has cost me at least 1 answer, and fluency scores.
> The first part of the second section is also timed for you. However, for the second part, the section timing is managed by you. So use the time effectively. I highly recommend using the timing guides provided by E2 Learning guys.
> You will be offered an option of taking the break before the third section. I recommend taking this break, to take a bathroom break, have some water. Use this time to effectively reset yourself and stretch. The third section is listening, and you will need all the attention you can get. Understand that your progress in first few sections will be slow, do not panic! The last set of questions can be answered rapidly (about 40 - 60 Seconds/question). So time yourself accordingly. For single / multiple selection answers, I was able to locate the answers before the speech ended. However, the system doesn't let you progress before the speech ends. Keep this in mind.
> A few important things to keep in mind in this section. For fill in the missing sections of the speech, make sure you write down the missing words without looking at the book. Looking and writing require cognitive effort, so don't bother correct spelling or cleanliness. I could recollect the exact word just by looking at the scribble and then filling in the actual section with the correct spelling. For highlight incorrect word, keep your mouse pointer in sync with the speech. Click on the word as soon as it mismatches. The last few questions will be transcribing the speech. Hear the speech completely, and then start typing. If you type as you hear, you will lose track.
> 
> So, all the best guys, and hit that like if you found it useful. Do hit me up with questions here, I will try to help you guys out.


very nice ..thxx, but do you have any template for Essay writing, summarize written text , summarize spoken text ?


----------



## allajunaki

mike129 said:


> very nice ..thxx, but do you have any template for Essay writing, summarize written text , summarize spoken text ?


I followed E2 Learning's method. 
For Essay: 



Summarise Written Text: 



Summarise Spoken Text:


----------



## mike129

allajunaki said:


> I followed E2 Learning's method.
> For Essay: PTE Writing: Write Essay SUPER STRUCTURE | Sentence by Sentence with Jay! - YouTube
> Summarise Written Text: PTE Writing: Summarize Written Text | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Summarise Spoken Text: PTE Listening: Summarize Spoken Text - 3 Quick Tips! - YouTube


Cheers m8  .thx


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ptera said:


> Hello to everyone!
> Is it possible to cancel the exam one day before it, because of a very serious health problem, and get the refund?


Not sure, but contact their help desk.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Diggy said:


> Someone should help evaluate this read aloud let me know if I will go ahead with my exam or not.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmS2VQUWdSRXZnYlE/view?usp=drivesdk


No. I will suggest you practise more and improve your clarity.
Say take a weeks time and then post few more recordings.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi all.
> I wrote my first mock test without any serious preparation, and knew it was horrible.. Yesterday I received my score to be 50/50/50/50
> Do I have a chance to nail the 65 after one week of preparation?


It depends on how well you practise. PTE preparation is more about quality than quantity.
How well you can figure your mistakes and correct them.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

hulisan08 said:


> I dont think i have enough energy to give another one.. thought it went verywell..
> 
> 77 in writing killed it..
> 
> I think I will wait in 65 queue and hope for the best..


Please don't give up. Even I felt the same at some point, but later I thought "with a job in hand in India and things are fine and if I am not able to cross this hurdle.. how will I survive the challenges which I have to face during the job hunt in Aus..."...

We are all there to help you. I will suggest you take a week's break and get back to the camp.

Liste to this when you feel low.


----------



## Diggy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help evaluate this read aloud let me know if I will go ahead with my exam or not.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmS2VQUWdSRXZnYlE/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> No. I will suggest you practise more and improve your clarity.
> Say take a weeks time and then post few more recordings.
Click to expand...

I wrote my first test on the month of match, I have been too slow. In fact, I have been preparing since January, and will be back to work by next week,then won't have the time to do anything until two weeks time.I only have this weekend to sit for my exam or will just take another month or so probably with no preparation.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Diggy said:


> I wrote my first test on the month of match, I have been too slow. In fact, I have been preparing since January, and will be back to work by next week,then won't have the time to do anything until two weeks time.I only have this weekend to sit for my exam or will just take another month or so probably with no preparation.


I will suggest taking after a month.


----------



## hulisan08

Thanks for support and motivation. This and then no invites for 65 pointers yesterday, guess it was a day of hearbreaks. New day, new beginning. The issue is, i am not able to find appointments near my place for next 2 months.. 
Lets see, how it goes..

Thanks again!! to keep up my dream and hope !!



aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Please don't give up. Even I felt the same at some point, but later I thought "with a job in hand in India and things are fine and if I am not able to cross this hurdle.. how will I survive the challenges which I have to face during the job hunt in Aus..."...
> 
> We are all there to help you. I will suggest you take a week's break and get back to the camp.
> 
> Liste to this when you feel low.
> 
> How to crack world’s toughest examinations | ROMAN SAINI | TEDxJUIT - YouTube


----------



## zavialu

Hi Guys,

I am sitting my PTE-A exam on 1st Sept 2017 in Melbourne. I previously gave the exam in Feb. My score was 
L 79
S 90
R 87
W 74

Grammar 67
spelling 49
vocab 83
written discourse 79

I have attempted PTE multiple times and whilst I have achieved 79 plus in all modules, writing section keeps bugging me as I am soo close. In my recent exam after the above one I again got stuck in writing and scored 75. One of the reason is spelling i guess and I am working very hard on it but apart from that I just wanted to request if there could be any writing specific tips and tricks. I am a paid member of E2 and Veracity Mentors but still would hugely appreciate any recourses/ links from valuable members here.

Kind Regards
Zawar


----------



## JasonAMGF1

I just attempted PTE for the first time yesterday, and just received my score: 90 90 90 90! Pleasantly surprised, I only scored LRSW 88 71 65 90 in the mock test 4 days ago and started to panic, but eventually it all went smooth.


----------



## Diggy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote my first test on the month of match, I have been too slow. In fact, I have been preparing since January, and will be back to work by next week,then won't have the time to do anything until two weeks time.I only have this weekend to sit for my exam or will just take another month or so probably with no preparation.
> 
> 
> 
> I will suggest taking after a month.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to understand, I won't have the opportunity to prepare like I did now.Yet to lodge EOI because of this. I hope to sit for it on Sunday, unless I don't see voucher to buy, I cant be 100% perfect to get my 79+, but if I don't, I will just stick around with 65+ on 65points queue until whenever it clears.My job doesn't give me that liberty to prepare. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## JasonAMGF1

I believe you may have some issues with pronunciation, as well the stressed words and the flow of the text are not appropriate, fluency should be improved as well. That would be about 60-65/90. Try voice typing on google doc, see how many words it picks up. It should be able to pick up 70-80% of your words.


----------



## Diggy

JasonAMGF1 said:


> I just attempted PTE for the first time yesterday, and just received my score: 90 90 90 90! Pleasantly surprised, I only scored LRSW 88 71 65 90 in the mock test 4 days ago and started to panic, but eventually it all went smooth.


What was your trick on read aloud? Did you speak like news anchor men and women? Very fast? Or just slow flow. Congrats, wish am in your shoes.


----------



## Diggy

How much does read aloud contribute to reading scores?


----------



## zavialu

Sorry to be a pain fellow forumers but can someone kindly guide me for the writing section please as to how it can be aced.
Many Thanks
Zawar


----------



## markymark5

zavialu said:


> Sorry to be a pain fellow forumers but can someone kindly guide me for the writing section please as to how it can be aced.
> Many Thanks
> Zawar


You may try this one. Good luck!


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_-u0fHQetQ


----------



## chamku

JasonAMGF1 said:


> I just attempted PTE for the first time yesterday, and just received my score: 90 90 90 90! Pleasantly surprised, I only scored LRSW 88 71 65 90 in the mock test 4 days ago and started to panic, but eventually it all went smooth.


Hi,
Can you please share tips for repeat sentence, describe images and essay writing? I got S63, W64, R59 & L62, so I need to develop my skills up to 65+ level.
Thanks..


----------



## JasonAMGF1

Diggy said:


> How much does read aloud contribute to reading scores?


Read Aloud has significant weight in both Speaking and Reading, maybe 15-20/90 of the total score of both sections, so take it seriously it. There are different ways to approach it, some example answers read it slow, some read it fast. I would say, read it as fast as you can without it impeding your pronunciation. As well stresses are important, raise your tone on the first word of each sentence, raise it at the end of close ended question, lower it at the end of open ended questions, lower it at the last word before the full stop. Know which word to stress (nouns, important words in the text. Listen carefully to the flow the natives use when they read a text.


----------



## JasonAMGF1

chamku said:


> Hi,
> Can you please share tips for repeat sentence, describe images and essay writing? I got S63, W64, R59 & L62, so I need to develop my skills up to 65+ level.
> Thanks..


For repeat sentence, focus on the sentence, try to remember as much as you can. What's important is that you say at least 50% of the words correct, if you feel you can't remember fill in the blanks with made up words. DON'T HESITATE at all, remember fluency is more important than content. If you try to say exactly every single word but you can't remember them, your fluency score will drop.

For DI, you need a template, otherwise fluency will suffer, there are some on the Youtube channel E2language I believe.

Same for writing, you need a template.


----------



## zavialu

Do you mind kindly sharing the template, please.
Thanks


----------



## mike129

JasonAMGF1 said:


> I just attempted PTE for the first time yesterday, and just received my score: 90 90 90 90! Pleasantly surprised, I only scored LRSW 88 71 65 90 in the mock test 4 days ago and started to panic, but eventually it all went smooth.


Congrats..what was your strategy for the writing ?,summarize written and spoken text ?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Got my PTE result today. This was my second attempt. Scores are as below - 

L 60, R 54, S 30, W 75

I have got 18 in Oral Fluency and 15 in Pronunciation which I believe is not possible. I have scored as high as 71 in speaking in Practice tests. 

In my first attempt I had received 69 for oral fluency and 59 for pronunciation. I prepared for last two months and got even worse results.

Those who have evaluated my speaking skills haven't found any major problems with it. I speak slow and loud in the exams.

Really don't understand how to proceed !! :-(


----------



## rockytechie

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Got my PTE result today. This was my second attempt. Scores are as below -
> 
> L 60, R 54, S 30, W 75
> 
> I have got 18 in Oral Fluency and 15 in Pronunciation which I believe is not possible. I have scored as high as 71 in speaking in Practice tests.
> 
> In my first attempt I had received 69 for oral fluency and 59 for pronunciation. I prepared for last two months and got even worse results.
> 
> Those who have evaluated my speaking skills haven't found any major problems with it. I speak slow and loud in the exams.
> 
> Really don't understand how to proceed !! :-(


First of all, don't try to think too much of it as to what went wrong. Sleep over it for a day or two. Start new, on a fresh note. Don't give up.


----------



## Maka123

Guys,

I got my PTE result today. Thanks a lot to the posts here that helped me pass the exam.

I usually visited E2 Language YouTube videos for help. And I bought the Test Papers from Amazon - Book name - PTE Academic from Original Test Makers.

I'll be more than happy to any of you in need of any help.

My PTE Result -

L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/83

Overall - 90

Thank you again.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Congratulations!! First try? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Maka123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today. Thanks a lot to the posts here that helped me pass the exam.
> 
> I usually visited E2 Language YouTube videos for help. And I bought the Test Papers from Amazon - Book name - PTE Academic from Original Test Makers.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to any of you in need of any help.
> 
> My PTE Result -
> 
> L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/83
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


well done.
best wishes for next steps !!!

Cheers


----------



## Maka123

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Congratulations!! First try?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah. I did give IELTS before as I am applying with EA too. I got 8/9 in all sections there except Writing where I got 6.5. So decided to give PTE the next time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123

sharma1981 said:


> well done.
> best wishes for next steps !!!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks my fellow Sharma brother 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku

Maka123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today. Thanks a lot to the posts here that helped me pass the exam.
> 
> I usually visited E2 Language YouTube videos for help. And I bought the Test Papers from Amazon - Book name - PTE Academic from Original Test Makers.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to any of you in need of any help.
> 
> My PTE Result -
> 
> L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/83
> 
> Overall - 90
> Thank you again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Did you use any templates for the essay, describe image and summarise texts..?Please share..


----------



## xm249138032

I finally passed 79 on my third try! Thanks for the post


----------



## Ron_RM

Hello everyone,
Does anybody have mock practice test. I know there is a practice book that is very close to the real exam and it gives, more or less, a similar difficulty level for the real exam which contains almost 15 practice test.
My next trial will be during the next week so thanks in advance for your support.
Looking forward to hearing from you...


----------



## AmazingTiger

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Got my PTE result today. This was my second attempt. Scores are as below -
> 
> L 60, R 54, S 30, W 75
> 
> I have got 18 in Oral Fluency and 15 in Pronunciation which I believe is not possible. I have scored as high as 71 in speaking in Practice tests.
> 
> In my first attempt I had received 69 for oral fluency and 59 for pronunciation. I prepared for last two months and got even worse results.
> 
> Those who have evaluated my speaking skills haven't found any major problems with it. I speak slow and loud in the exams.
> 
> Really don't understand how to proceed !! :-(


Well, it could be an issue with your microphone/audio quality !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM

Congratulations bro,




Maka123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today. Thanks a lot to the posts here that helped me pass the exam.
> 
> I usually visited E2 Language YouTube videos for help. And I bought the Test Papers from Amazon - Book name - PTE Academic from Original Test Makers.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to any of you in need of any help.
> 
> My PTE Result -
> 
> L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/83
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Got my PTE result today. This was my second attempt. Scores are as below -
> 
> L 60, R 54, S 30, W 75
> 
> I have got 18 in Oral Fluency and 15 in Pronunciation which I believe is not possible. I have scored as high as 71 in speaking in Practice tests.
> 
> In my first attempt I had received 69 for oral fluency and 59 for pronunciation. I prepared for last two months and got even worse results.
> 
> Those who have evaluated my speaking skills haven't found any major problems with it. I speak slow and loud in the exams.
> 
> Really don't understand how to proceed !! :-(


Was there too much noise ? did you blow air in the mic ?...try to use a voice to text translator to understand if your words are heard correctly or not ..cheers m8 don't give up ! keep trying till you ace it .


----------



## tchinyi

Anymore PTE promo code for 2017 ?


----------



## sunilgovindan

Congrats on a great score buddy!!.
I was able to find the E2 series of videos on YT, but not the books that you mentioned on Amazon, could you please mention the full book name/exactly as it reads on the book cover.


----------



## allajunaki

I guess he meant either : 
Buy The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English) Book Online at Low Prices in India | The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in
OR
Buy Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) Book Online at Low Prices in India | Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in

I have heard good things about both, though I haven't used either.



sunilgovindan said:


> Congrats on a great score buddy!!.
> I was able to find the E2 series of videos on YT, but not the books that you mentioned on Amazon, could you please mention the full book name/exactly as it reads on the book cover.


----------



## Maka123

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) https://www.amazon.in/dp/1447937945/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_WDvJzb9E0WB9K


This is the book.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Has anyone appeared for PTE in Mumbai - Edwise International LLP (Marine Drive). 

I attempted PTE twice in Pearson Andheri center and both times I faced issues with Mic/Speaker (My speaking score was 30, as apposed to 70+ in Mocks).

Please let me know if anyone can share their feedback on Edwise center Mumbai.


----------



## MnBT

My ordeal continues .....

Got my 5th attempt result....

L/R/ S/W 85/83/89/78

4th attempt I missed in Listening by 1 mark...all other section was 80+

This time I missed in writing by 1 mark....

Don't know what to do ....

I thought this attempt was the hardest from all 5 attempt because I received most reading listening question related to medical terminology....

I am tired of putting too much time and money in this....

Have 60 points for 189... Any luck for getting invited ?

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

MnBT said:


> My ordeal continues .....
> 
> Got my 5th attempt result....
> 
> L/R/ S/W 85/83/89/78
> 
> 4th attempt I missed in Listening by 1 mark...all other section was 80+
> 
> This time I missed in writing by 1 mark....
> 
> Don't know what to do ....
> 
> I thought this attempt was the hardest from all 5 attempt because I received most reading listening question related to medical terminology....
> 
> I am tired of putting too much time and money in this....
> 
> Have 60 points for 189... Any luck for getting invited ?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


I am afraid there is no to little chance with 60 points. One more try!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

MnBT said:


> My ordeal continues .....
> 
> Got my 5th attempt result....
> 
> L/R/ S/W 85/83/89/78
> 
> 4th attempt I missed in Listening by 1 mark...all other section was 80+
> 
> This time I missed in writing by 1 mark....
> 
> Don't know what to do ....
> 
> I thought this attempt was the hardest from all 5 attempt because I received most reading listening question related to medical terminology....
> 
> I am tired of putting too much time and money in this....
> 
> Have 60 points for 189... Any luck for getting invited ?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


Don't get disheartened buddy. You are ALMOSTTTTTTTTTTTTTT there .... almost almost there and you deserve to be a 20 pointer in PTE. Just hang on there .. i am sure you'll get it


----------



## JHubble

Hi Friends,
Got my results.

I wanna cry
L/R/S/W - 78/81/87/85


----------



## sharma1981

JHubble said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my results.
> 
> I wanna cry
> L/R/S/W - 78/81/87/85


Whoa whoa .... so close . I will suggest 1 more attempt


----------



## JHubble

sharma1981 said:


> Whoa whoa .... so close . I will suggest 1 more attempt


Yeah bro, need to do again. But I'm tight with allocating time. Will do soon.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

JHubble said:


> Yeah bro, need to do again. But I'm tight with allocating time. Will do soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I am sure you will ... best wishes


----------



## JHubble

sharma1981 said:


> I am sure you will ... best wishes


Thank you bro for the motivation.


----------



## hulisan08

I know the feeling.. hang in there, and keep practicing..


JHubble said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my results.
> 
> I wanna cry
> L/R/S/W - 78/81/87/85


----------



## MnBT

sharma1981 said:


> Don't get disheartened buddy. You are ALMOSTTTTTTTTTTTTTT there .... almost almost there and you deserve to be a 20 pointer in PTE. Just hang on there .. i am sure you'll get it


Thx man....I will give one more final try .....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

MnBT said:


> Thx man....I will give one more final try .....
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


I sincerely hope it turns out to be result you wish !!!! But do practice a bit although you seems very very close to everything


----------



## Kamalbhai

Dears I have given 2 PTE exams recently. I am aiming for 79+. After watching my score please tell me how to increase my score in writing, reading and listening.

Score reports are in attachment


----------



## sharma1981

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears I have given 2 PTE exams recently. I am aiming for 79+. After watching my score please tell me how to increase my score in writing, reading and listening.
> 
> Score reports are in attachment


IMHO you need to stick to some templates while writing. Your vocab seems good. 
Search for few essay writing strategies in you tube via E2E language tutorials.


----------



## sunilgovindan

Maka123 said:


> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) https://www.amazon.in/dp/1447937945/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_WDvJzb9E0WB9K
> 
> 
> This is the book.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Thanks Buddy !!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kamalbhai

sharma1981 said:


> IMHO you need to stick to some templates while writing. Your vocab seems good.
> Search for few essay writing strategies in you tube via E2E language tutorials.


To be honest i followed e2 language writing template for essay but in vain.

My written discourse score is very low in both attempts. Is there any direct relationship of writing score and written discourse. If yes, then how to improve written discourse score. Please help.

After writing essays it always seems like to me that the flow of my essay are not up to the mark.


----------



## sharma1981

Kamalbhai said:


> To be honest i followed e2 language writing template for essay but in vain.
> 
> My written discourse score is very low in both attempts. Is there any direct relationship of writing score and written discourse. If yes, then how to improve written discourse score. Please help.
> 
> After writing essays it always seems like to me that the flow of my essay are not up to the mark.


hmmm..... i followed E2E format to the end

1st Paragraph ) Identify 2 parties Party X and Party Y . 1 will in favor and 1 will against the topic. Which one you support?
2nd Paragraph) Why you support PartyX. Reason1
3rd Paragraph) Why you support PartyX. Reason2
4th Paragraph) Concession. In this paragraph give some slack to party you do not support. Use words like ... Although arguments given by party Y also are valid to some extent However XXXXXXXX . The XXXXXXX will kill the arguments of Party Y.
5th Paragraph) Conclude. Use "In Conclusion" and use words like "In conclusion, i strongly support Party X as ......

Hope this helps. Apply to some examples and develop a series of words which you can use frequently


----------



## vincyf1

MnBT said:


> My ordeal continues .....
> 
> Got my 5th attempt result....
> 
> L/R/ S/W 85/83/89/78
> 
> 4th attempt I missed in Listening by 1 mark...all other section was 80+
> 
> This time I missed in writing by 1 mark....
> 
> Don't know what to do ....
> 
> I thought this attempt was the hardest from all 5 attempt because I received most reading listening question related to medical terminology....
> 
> I am tired of putting too much time and money in this....
> 
> Have 60 points for 189... Any luck for getting invited ?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


To improve score in Writing, Follow a template approach. That worked great for me. I was able to secure a Full 90. Below is one such template I used for two Essays that I got in the PTE-A writing section, which took me close to 270 words: 

*Essay Template*
( suited for essays asking my opinion)

_(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.


(2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.


(3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.

(Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________._

Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MnBT

vincyf1 said:


> To improve score in Writing, Follow a template approach. That worked great for me. I was able to secure a Full 90. Below is one such template I used for two Essays that I got in the PTE-A writing section, which took me close to 270 words:
> 
> *Essay Template*
> ( suited for essays asking my opinion)
> 
> _(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.
> 
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________._
> 
> Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


Thx.....will use this next time depending on the essay I get.....


Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

JHubble said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my results.
> 
> I wanna cry
> L/R/S/W - 78/81/87/85


One sure shot way to improve score in Listening is to use your notepad provided in the PTE-A as well as possible in Summarize Spoken Text which carries the highest weightage in the section. Take note of the below Tips:
_
Start writing with "The speaker said..."

Make note of key points quickly
Get the gist of the lecture
Write at least 5 sentences
Use arrows & symbols to indicate order or flow
Write with correct spellings _

Also, for Fill in the Blanks, you need to be as quick as possible. This is generally where time runs out. It nearly did run out for me. I spent so much time being careful in this section that I literally had 5 seconds left when I entered the last word in "Write from Dictation" task. 

Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi friends. 
Please look at the results of mock tests A and B: (aim at 65 each)
test A : L/S/W/R 50/50/50/50
Test B : L/S/W/R 61/50/60/55
Whereas my IELTS attempt was at L/S/W/R 6.5/7/6.5/8 (aim at 7/7/7/7)
I feel that PTE is not my piece of cake, and I will go back to try with IElTS. What do you think?
Thanks all.


----------



## sharma1981

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi friends.
> Please look at the results of mock tests A and B: (aim at 65 each)
> test A : L/S/W/R 50/50/50/50
> Test B : L/S/W/R 61/50/60/55
> Whereas my IELTS attempt was at L/S/W/R 6.5/7/6.5/8 (aim at 7/7/7/7)
> I feel that PTE is not my piece of cake, and I will go back to try with IElTS. What do you think?
> Thanks all.


IELTS Is quite unpredictable due to human marking.

However, PTE i felt is bit easier. Usually people score more in actual tests than in mock tests. So practice for a little while more and you can get more. Also i am feeling that you still don't have a template for PTE sections. Try googling for some more time as your score will improve once you have those


----------



## vincyf1

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi friends.
> Please look at the results of mock tests A and B: (aim at 65 each)
> test A : L/S/W/R 50/50/50/50
> Test B : L/S/W/R 61/50/60/55
> Whereas my IELTS attempt was at L/S/W/R 6.5/7/6.5/8 (aim at 7/7/7/7)
> I feel that PTE is not my piece of cake, and I will go back to try with IElTS. What do you think?
> Thanks all.


I felt PTE-A to be much easier and frankly I faired quite badly in the mock tests that I took. They were not timed tests but I was low on confidence when I was doing the mock tests at home. 

IELTS is less noisy but the Human marking is a big big downside. I was very confident that I would crack IELTS. However, do note that, if you are very good and confident in Writing and Speaking then you can crack IELTS easy. 

My IELTS Score: LSRW 8.0,8.5,9.0,6.5 Overall - 8.0
My PTE-A Scroe: LSRW 90,90,90,90 Overall - 90

Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nader_amj

vincyf1 said:


> To improve score in Writing, Follow a template approach. That worked great for me. I was able to secure a Full 90. Below is one such template I used for two Essays that I got in the PTE-A writing section, which took me close to 270 words:
> 
> 
> 
> *Essay Template*
> 
> ( suited for essays asking my opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> _(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.
> 
> 
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________._
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:




Thanks for sharing this template buddy! I'm going to use it, hoping it will yield a good result in writing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

vincyf1 said:


> To improve score in Writing, Follow a template approach. That worked great for me. I was able to secure a Full 90. Below is one such template I used for two Essays that I got in the PTE-A writing section, which took me close to 270 words:
> 
> *Essay Template*
> ( suited for essays asking my opinion)
> 
> _(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.
> 
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________._
> 
> Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


Everyone who is struggling in writing. This right here is pure gold. This template works!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi friends.
> Please look at the results of mock tests A and B: (aim at 65 each)
> test A : L/S/W/R 50/50/50/50
> Test B : L/S/W/R 61/50/60/55
> Whereas my IELTS attempt was at L/S/W/R 6.5/7/6.5/8 (aim at 7/7/7/7)
> I feel that PTE is not my piece of cake, and I will go back to try with IElTS. What do you think?
> Thanks all.


I have given both IELTS (mandatory for EA) and PTE. My scores are-

IELTS - S/L/R/W- 8.5/9/9/6.5 . Overall - 8.5
PTE -. S/L/R/W - 90/88/90/83. Overall - 90

The main reason I didn't give IELTS again is that I do think think I can improve my handwriting and that I believe played major part in my IELTS score.
PTE is also much easier in the sense of scoring marks. It is a computerized test looking for a particular skill set which you can get. 
Having said the above I'll say preparing for IELTS was much easier as all the answers were either 100% wrong or 100% right. Personally, I liked IELTS and I had to prepare more for PTE as there is no black or white there except for MCQs.


So, you need to choose what you prefer and what your strong points are. Feel free to message in case of any query. And I'll help you if I can.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Finally!! I got 79+
L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Congratulations janab.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Maka123 said:


> Congratulations janab.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Janab thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Janab thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Welcome, from your neighbour, India. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

Maka123 said:


> Welcome, from your neighbour, India.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hopefully, soon country man 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

vincyf1 said:


> One sure shot way to improve score in Listening is to use your notepad provided in the PTE-A as well as possible in Summarize Spoken Text which carries the highest weightage in the section. Take note of the below Tips:
> _
> Start writing with "The speaker said..."
> 
> Make note of key points quickly
> Get the gist of the lecture
> Write at least 5 sentences
> Use arrows & symbols to indicate order or flow
> Write with correct spellings _
> 
> Also, for Fill in the Blanks, you need to be as quick as possible. This is generally where time runs out. It nearly did run out for me. I spent so much time being careful in this section that I literally had 5 seconds left when I entered the last word in "Write from Dictation" task.
> 
> Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


Wow!!!!! brother,

You are almost predicted what happened. I too spent some time, checking in the FIB section. And ran out of time in the WFD. Yes me too had 5 seconds to write the last Sentence.
But the weird thing was that, I had 4 highlight summary questions. That contributed towards my time constrain.

Thank you for your tips. Will be careful next time.


----------



## JHubble

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wow man congratulations. You finally did it, didn't you. Happy for you brother.
All the best with future visa steps.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

JHubble said:


> Wow man congratulations. You finally did it, didn't you. Happy for you brother.
> All the best with future visa steps.


Thanks man. I am sure you will get next time.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

JHubble said:


> Wow!!!!! brother,
> 
> You are almost predicted what happened. I too spent some time, checking in the FIB section. And ran out of time in the WFD. Yes me too had 5 seconds to write the last Sentence.
> But the weird thing was that, I had 4 highlight summary questions. That contributed towards my time constrain.
> 
> Thank you for your tips. Will be careful next time.


All the Best buddy


----------



## chvarma80

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Say thanks to the people who helped you in increasing speaking scores. 

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

chvarma80 said:


> Say thanks to the people who helped you in increasing speaking scores.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Special thanks to @chvarma80  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Hey Rizwan, 
First of all congrats for scoring such high score, all the best for your EOI.
I need some tips for PTE writing as I can see you have scored 90 in your last two attempts, Can you please email/contact me on sukhman87attherategmaildotcom so that I can talk to you directly I would be really thankful


----------



## chvarma80

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hey Rizwan,
> First of all congrats for scoring such high score, all the best for your EOI.
> I need some tips for PTE writing as I can see you have scored 90 in your last two attempts, Can you please email/contact me on sukhman87attherategmaildotcom so that I can talk to you directly I would be really thankful


He is very good at writing. He helped me also.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## tofy79

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mashaallah, Mubarak Bro for a such achievement 

Can you please share some details or tips about writing section?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

chvarma80 said:


> Say thanks to the people who helped you in increasing speaking scores.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


hey, could you help me out with speaking section? i am reappearing on 31 aug

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Diggy

vincyf1 said:


> MnBT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ordeal continues .....
> 
> Got my 5th attempt result....
> 
> L/R/ S/W 85/83/89/78
> 
> 4th attempt I missed in Listening by 1 mark...all other section was 80+
> 
> This time I missed in writing by 1 mark....
> 
> Don't know what to do ....
> 
> I thought this attempt was the hardest from all 5 attempt because I received most reading listening question related to medical terminology....
> 
> I am tired of putting too much time and money in this....
> 
> Have 60 points for 189... Any luck for getting invited ?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> To improve score in Writing, Follow a template approach. That worked great for me. I was able to secure a Full 90. Below is one such template I used for two Essays that I got in the PTE-A writing section, which took me close to 270 words:
> 
> *Essay Template*
> ( suited for essays asking my opinion)
> 
> _(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.
> 
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________._
> 
> Best of Luck!
Click to expand...

How where you able to use it in the hall since materials are not allowed in?


----------



## DrSylvie

Diggy said:


> How where you able to use it in the hall since materials are not allowed in?


Hey Diggy,
You are not allowed take anything with you. You need to memorise these templates and use adequately in essays. I would suggest for worst case memorise 2-3 different templates in case you get 2 essays in exam as I got. 
But finally i got LSRW- 83, 85, 81,90.
Best of luck for ur exam.


----------



## vincyf1

Yes, You would have to memorise this template


----------



## Diggy

DrSylvie said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How where you able to use it in the hall since materials are not allowed in?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Diggy,
> You are not allowed take anything with you. You need to memorise these templates and use adequately in essays. I would suggest for worst case memorise 2-3 different templates in case you get 2 essays in exam as I got.
> But finally i got LSRW- 83, 85, 81,90.
> Best of luck for ur exam.
Click to expand...

That will be a waste of time, I rather develop mine in the exam using E2's format.


----------



## l_dm

Result

Anybody appeared on 11th August and already got scores?


----------



## naqsh

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mubarak ho Rizwan Qamar..
dude from where u belong?
I m from LHR
want to meet personally


----------



## mike129

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You are a champion .Congrats man .


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

l_dm said:


> Result
> 
> Anybody appeared on 11th August and already got scores?


Me

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## l_dm

Did u receive your score?


Rizwan.Qamar said:


> l_dm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> Anybody appeared on 11th August and already got scores?
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

l_dm said:


> Did u receive your score?


Yes I did after 16 hours of the exam. I got the email and the result. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## l_dm

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> l_dm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did u receive your score?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did after 16 hours of the exam. I got the email and the result.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How's your score? I am still awaiting the result


----------



## archin

Hey guys, So i wrote my PTE-A exam yesterday at Bangalore, got my scores around 3pm today.

I am so relieved, I had to score over 79, to get my 20 points, and with my workload and other things, I got just over 10 days of time, when I could sit down and practice things, before appearing for the exam yesterday afternoon.

Overall 84
L - 89
R - 82
S - 90
W - 87

Enabling Skills:-
Grammar - 81 (In my first Gold Kit Scored Test, I scored 28 in my first attempt, and 47 in my second attempt).
Oral Fluency - 79
Pronunciation - 71
Spelling - 86
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 63 (I consistently got 90, every time I wrote the PTE gold kit mock tests on this one)


----------



## l_dm

archin said:


> Hey guys, So i wrote my PTE-A exam yesterday at Bangalore, got my scores around 3pm today.
> 
> I am so relieved, I had to score over 79, to get my 20 points, and with my workload and other things, I got just over 10 days of time, when I could sit down and practice things, before appearing for the exam yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Overall 84
> L - 89
> R - 82
> S - 90
> W - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammar - 81 (In my first Gold Kit Scored Test, I scored 28 in my first attempt, and 47 in my second attempt).
> Oral Fluency - 79
> Pronunciation - 71
> Spelling - 86
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 63 (I consistently got 90, every time I wrote the PTE gold kit mock tests on this one)


Great score.. Still stuck at 63-64. Can you share what all and from what you practiced


----------



## archin

l_dm said:


> Great score.. Still stuck at 63-64. Can you share what all and from what you practiced


Sure, I am not an expert, but let me point out things I did while preparing for the exam, section by section.

I thought not having slept well night before the exam helped me, as I was a bit sleepy and was in a passive state of mind, this helped me slow down when speaking, which helps making errors, however, I do not suggest anyone to do this, it’s just a personal thing.

*Speaking Section*:-(By far the most intimidating section, possibly since it is the first one and you have to speak)

*Read Aloud *- Please read the editorial articles in newspapers, I read a lot of such articles on NYtimes, this helps a lot…Prior to starting your exam, the rules handbook helps a whole lot, warms up your vocals cords, which is really important, as with singing, speaking also requires warm up and your muscles tend to relax and you are in a better position to speak well. I did just this before the exam. Please ensure you do this in the loudest place possible, or possibly create a loud environment where you can focus on reading aloud, the exam test centre is very loud, the test taker next to me was screaming as if he was shot in the leg and was calling for help. Reading a lot of tongue twisters also helped me.

*Repeat Sentence *– Even while I was driving to the exam centre, I had downloaded several repeat sentence videos from YT on my cellphone, and played these, while driving and repeating the sentences as is, this helped me a lot, since I was doing two things at a time, so my focus was not 100% on listening to the sentence, as I had to work on driving too. I also used to switch on the TV at home, quite loud, and listen to videos to repeat the sentences.

*Describe Image *- I followed the E2L method for handling the Describe Image Section, their' is a simple process, Concentrate only on the X axis and the title to introduce the image, something like This Bar/Line Graph represents, then add the X-Axis content and the title, to introduce, then talk about only the main points, do not try to cover everything, if you have no clue what the image or graph is about, just talk something, do not stop talking at any point, until you get to atleast 30 secs. I have read others say that you have to speak for close to 40 seconds, which is not true.....I also would usually look at things around me and try to form a sentence around it, this helped me come up with fillers that I could use, in case I didn’t know what to talk about of the image.

*Re-Tell Lecture *- Only note down the points that are important on the provided note board, do not bother writing everything, even if you miss a thing or two it's fine, just speak through and cover up with things like, i find the speaker's analogy interesting or something at the end, just to cover up. Ensure the pen they provide is NOT left uncapped when not in use, those pens are alcohol based, and dry up quick when in contact with air. Watching a host of videos, documentaries especially, since these videos has an acceptable level of English that helped with my vocabulary as well.

*Answer Short Question *– This is probably the easiest of all, I read of things that the western countries use, such as “Which is the place in a house where clothes are washed”, Answer – Laundry. Reading about such things will help.

*Summarize Written Text *– I used the phrases written in the text itself, however not as is, I worked on understanding the overall idea of the paragraphs and removed everything that was purposefully included to cause distraction to come up with one sentence, that was about 35-45 words long.

*Write Essay *– This is crucial, one can score a boat load of points here I guess, like on grammar, vocabulary, writing skills and written discourse. I did not bother to work on the methods others mentioned, like write a heading, then put forth the arguments of both sides and then conclude.

I wrote the essays based on what I understood, however it is important to use words that are a bit complex, as in “exasperated” and so on, also ensure you write the sentences in a way, so it makes sense and is cohesive, do not jump from making a point and contradicting the same in the next sentence. I did not want to build my essay on the notepad and then type on the system; I did this on the system itself. Typing speed definitely helps.

*Reading Section*:- This requires a hell of a lot of concentration to understand and choose the right options “single and multiple choice”, Reading a whole bunch of editorials and academic articles helped me a lot here to understand the content and the select the answer, most important of all, is read through the answers first then read the actual paragraphs, and select some options, even before reading the content, whether right or wrong, this helps you to atleast not lose out on points for not selecting anything before timeout occurs.

The above applies to Multiple Answers, Single Answer & re-order paragraphs.

I found fill in the blanks rather easy, as most words did not make sense and there was just one word that would fit, reading a lot helped me in this section (I usually read and watch a ton of documents, newspapers).

*Listening Section*:-
I watch a host of videos, documentaries, medical procedures and in general listen to a lot of songs, which I believe helped me most to score well.

I did not take my 10 minutes break, and continued with the exam, the reason was i did not want to move out of the zone i was in, and coming back after the break and re-orienting myself for the exam was going to take time, hence i avoided it.

Hope this helps!! Good Luck with your exam!!


----------



## Maka123

archin said:


> Hey guys, So i wrote my PTE-A exam yesterday at Bangalore, got my scores around 3pm today.
> 
> I am so relieved, I had to score over 79, to get my 20 points, and with my workload and other things, I got just over 10 days of time, when I could sit down and practice things, before appearing for the exam yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Overall 84
> L - 89
> R - 82
> S - 90
> W - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammar - 81 (In my first Gold Kit Scored Test, I scored 28 in my first attempt, and 47 in my second attempt).
> Oral Fluency - 79
> Pronunciation - 71
> Spelling - 86
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 63 (I consistently got 90, every time I wrote the PTE gold kit mock tests on this one)


Congratulations Archin.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## archin

Maka123 said:


> Congratulations Archin.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank You


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

Just did my second practice exam for PTE-A and these are my scores:

Overall: 81

Listening: 82
Reading: 84
Speaking: 85
Writing: 79

Got the real exam on tuesday... wish me luck!


----------



## Ptera

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just did my second practice exam for PTE-A and these are my scores:
> 
> Overall: 81
> 
> Listening: 82
> Reading: 84
> Speaking: 85
> Writing: 79
> 
> Got the real exam on tuesday... wish me luck!


Hi mate, 
With this score you will get 90 in all sections for sure.
By the way, I have my exam also on Tuesday in Berlin.


----------



## sunilgovindan

archin said:


> Sure, I am not an expert, but let me point out things I did while preparing for the exam, section by section.
> 
> I thought not having slept well night before the exam helped me, as I was a bit sleepy and was in a passive state of mind, this helped me slow down when speaking, which helps making errors, however, I do not suggest anyone to do this, it’s just a personal thing.
> 
> *Speaking Section*:-(By far the most intimidating section, possibly since it is the first one and you have to speak)
> 
> *Read Aloud *- Please read the editorial articles in newspapers, I read a lot of such articles on NYtimes, this helps a lot…Prior to starting your exam, the rules handbook helps a whole lot, warms up your vocals cords, which is really important, as with singing, speaking also requires warm up and your muscles tend to relax and you are in a better position to speak well. I did just this before the exam. Please ensure you do this in the loudest place possible, or possibly create a loud environment where you can focus on reading aloud, the exam test centre is very loud, the test taker next to me was screaming as if he was shot in the leg and was calling for help. Reading a lot of tongue twisters also helped me.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence *– Even while I was driving to the exam centre, I had downloaded several repeat sentence videos from YT on my cellphone, and played these, while driving and repeating the sentences as is, this helped me a lot, since I was doing two things at a time, so my focus was not 100% on listening to the sentence, as I had to work on driving too. I also used to switch on the TV at home, quite loud, and listen to videos to repeat the sentences.
> 
> *Describe Image *- I followed the E2L method for handling the Describe Image Section, their' is a simple process, Concentrate only on the X axis and the title to introduce the image, something like This Bar/Line Graph represents, then add the X-Axis content and the title, to introduce, then talk about only the main points, do not try to cover everything, if you have no clue what the image or graph is about, just talk something, do not stop talking at any point, until you get to atleast 30 secs. I have read others say that you have to speak for close to 40 seconds, which is not true.....I also would usually look at things around me and try to form a sentence around it, this helped me come up with fillers that I could use, in case I didn’t know what to talk about of the image.
> 
> *Re-Tell Lecture *- Only note down the points that are important on the provided note board, do not bother writing everything, even if you miss a thing or two it's fine, just speak through and cover up with things like, i find the speaker's analogy interesting or something at the end, just to cover up. Ensure the pen they provide is NOT left uncapped when not in use, those pens are alcohol based, and dry up quick when in contact with air. Watching a host of videos, documentaries especially, since these videos has an acceptable level of English that helped with my vocabulary as well.
> 
> *Answer Short Question *– This is probably the easiest of all, I read of things that the western countries use, such as “Which is the place in a house where clothes are washed”, Answer – Laundry. Reading about such things will help.
> 
> *Summarize Written Text *– I used the phrases written in the text itself, however not as is, I worked on understanding the overall idea of the paragraphs and removed everything that was purposefully included to cause distraction to come up with one sentence, that was about 35-45 words long.
> 
> *Write Essay *– This is crucial, one can score a boat load of points here I guess, like on grammar, vocabulary, writing skills and written discourse. I did not bother to work on the methods others mentioned, like write a heading, then put forth the arguments of both sides and then conclude.
> 
> I wrote the essays based on what I understood, however it is important to use words that are a bit complex, as in “exasperated” and so on, also ensure you write the sentences in a way, so it makes sense and is cohesive, do not jump from making a point and contradicting the same in the next sentence. I did not want to build my essay on the notepad and then type on the system; I did this on the system itself. Typing speed definitely helps.
> 
> *Reading Section*:- This requires a hell of a lot of concentration to understand and choose the right options “single and multiple choice”, Reading a whole bunch of editorials and academic articles helped me a lot here to understand the content and the select the answer, most important of all, is read through the answers first then read the actual paragraphs, and select some options, even before reading the content, whether right or wrong, this helps you to atleast not lose out on points for not selecting anything before timeout occurs.
> 
> The above applies to Multiple Answers, Single Answer & re-order paragraphs.
> 
> I found fill in the blanks rather easy, as most words did not make sense and there was just one word that would fit, reading a lot helped me in this section (I usually read and watch a ton of documents, newspapers).
> 
> *Listening Section*:-
> I watch a host of videos, documentaries, medical procedures and in general listen to a lot of songs, which I believe helped me most to score well.
> 
> I did not take my 10 minutes break, and continued with the exam, the reason was i did not want to move out of the zone i was in, and coming back after the break and re-orienting myself for the exam was going to take time, hence i avoided it.
> 
> Hope this helps!! Good Luck with your exam!!


Congratulations on a great score !! and thank you for the great tips.

Could you please share which centre in Bangalore did you take the test in ? I'm planning to take the test in the near future and going by experiences of other test takers, equipment quality does have an impact in the overall performance.

Thanks


----------



## ndhankher

archin said:


> Sure, I am not an expert, but let me point out things I did while preparing for the exam, section by section.
> 
> I thought not having slept well night before the exam helped me, as I was a bit sleepy and was in a passive state of mind, this helped me slow down when speaking, which helps making errors, however, I do not suggest anyone to do this, it’s just a personal thing.
> 
> *Speaking Section*:-(By far the most intimidating section, possibly since it is the first one and you have to speak)
> 
> *Read Aloud *- Please read the editorial articles in newspapers, I read a lot of such articles on NYtimes, this helps a lot…Prior to starting your exam, the rules handbook helps a whole lot, warms up your vocals cords, which is really important, as with singing, speaking also requires warm up and your muscles tend to relax and you are in a better position to speak well. I did just this before the exam. Please ensure you do this in the loudest place possible, or possibly create a loud environment where you can focus on reading aloud, the exam test centre is very loud, the test taker next to me was screaming as if he was shot in the leg and was calling for help. Reading a lot of tongue twisters also helped me.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence *– Even while I was driving to the exam centre, I had downloaded several repeat sentence videos from YT on my cellphone, and played these, while driving and repeating the sentences as is, this helped me a lot, since I was doing two things at a time, so my focus was not 100% on listening to the sentence, as I had to work on driving too. I also used to switch on the TV at home, quite loud, and listen to videos to repeat the sentences.
> 
> *Describe Image *- I followed the E2L method for handling the Describe Image Section, their' is a simple process, Concentrate only on the X axis and the title to introduce the image, something like This Bar/Line Graph represents, then add the X-Axis content and the title, to introduce, then talk about only the main points, do not try to cover everything, if you have no clue what the image or graph is about, just talk something, do not stop talking at any point, until you get to atleast 30 secs. I have read others say that you have to speak for close to 40 seconds, which is not true.....I also would usually look at things around me and try to form a sentence around it, this helped me come up with fillers that I could use, in case I didn’t know what to talk about of the image.
> 
> *Re-Tell Lecture *- Only note down the points that are important on the provided note board, do not bother writing everything, even if you miss a thing or two it's fine, just speak through and cover up with things like, i find the speaker's analogy interesting or something at the end, just to cover up. Ensure the pen they provide is NOT left uncapped when not in use, those pens are alcohol based, and dry up quick when in contact with air. Watching a host of videos, documentaries especially, since these videos has an acceptable level of English that helped with my vocabulary as well.
> 
> *Answer Short Question *– This is probably the easiest of all, I read of things that the western countries use, such as “Which is the place in a house where clothes are washed”, Answer – Laundry. Reading about such things will help.
> 
> *Summarize Written Text *– I used the phrases written in the text itself, however not as is, I worked on understanding the overall idea of the paragraphs and removed everything that was purposefully included to cause distraction to come up with one sentence, that was about 35-45 words long.
> 
> *Write Essay *– This is crucial, one can score a boat load of points here I guess, like on grammar, vocabulary, writing skills and written discourse. I did not bother to work on the methods others mentioned, like write a heading, then put forth the arguments of both sides and then conclude.
> 
> I wrote the essays based on what I understood, however it is important to use words that are a bit complex, as in “exasperated” and so on, also ensure you write the sentences in a way, so it makes sense and is cohesive, do not jump from making a point and contradicting the same in the next sentence. I did not want to build my essay on the notepad and then type on the system; I did this on the system itself. Typing speed definitely helps.
> 
> *Reading Section*:- This requires a hell of a lot of concentration to understand and choose the right options “single and multiple choice”, Reading a whole bunch of editorials and academic articles helped me a lot here to understand the content and the select the answer, most important of all, is read through the answers first then read the actual paragraphs, and select some options, even before reading the content, whether right or wrong, this helps you to atleast not lose out on points for not selecting anything before timeout occurs.
> 
> The above applies to Multiple Answers, Single Answer & re-order paragraphs.
> 
> I found fill in the blanks rather easy, as most words did not make sense and there was just one word that would fit, reading a lot helped me in this section (I usually read and watch a ton of documents, newspapers).
> 
> *Listening Section*:-
> I watch a host of videos, documentaries, medical procedures and in general listen to a lot of songs, which I believe helped me most to score well.
> 
> I did not take my 10 minutes break, and continued with the exam, the reason was i did not want to move out of the zone i was in, and coming back after the break and re-orienting myself for the exam was going to take time, hence i avoided it.
> 
> Hope this helps!! Good Luck with your exam!!


Congrats Archin, this really helps others.
Do you remember which essay and what summarise written text topic were there in the exam.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## archin

sunilgovindan said:


> Congratulations on a great score !! and thank you for the great tips.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share which centre in Bangalore did you take the test in ? I'm planning to take the test in the near future and going by experiences of other test takers, equipment quality does have an impact in the overall performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hey, Thank You!! I'd appeared at The Chopras on MG Road...

Oh, the headset at Chopras was good, it was a plantronics USB one, a bit uncomfortable as the cans were square and would not sit well on my ears, but I tested everything, positioned the mic and tried speaking and breathing heavily before setting it right where it wasn't picking up my breathing...

It was a bass heavy set, so some male voices were too heavy and sometimes difficult to understand clearly, Pearson must use flat response headsets for best audio quality (I'm a bit of a cork sniffer when it comes to audio and headphones, as a musician I own a whole bunch of headsets, and had my worries around that before the exam). It's not too bad....the noise cancellation was not good, as the noise levels peak during the first section, someone was screaming, literally..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archin

ndhankher said:


> Congrats Archin, this really helps others.
> Do you remember which essay and what summarise written text topic were there in the exam.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk




Hey, Thank You, but honestly I blanked out after the exam and can't recall the topics, not even a single topic...I was too stressed out towards the end of it, maybe due to lack of sleep the night before!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki

Pearson Test Centre on Dickenson Road has the exact same headset. And as usual there is always one (or more) who'd scream. I even had someone, laughing and striking a casual conversation with the computer 
There is no noise cancellation. This thing is not even "noise isolating". However, the Dickenson Road Pearson centre had a 3M Noise Suppression cans (The sort of thing construction workers use, nothing fancy). My wife tried it when she was giving her test, She said it was "moderately effective".


archin said:


> Hey, Thank You!! I'd appeared at The Chopras on MG Road...
> 
> Oh, the headset at Chopras was good, it was a plantronics USB one, a bit uncomfortable as the cans were square and would not sit well on my ears, but I tested everything, positioned the mic and tried speaking and breathing heavily before setting it right where it wasn't picking up my breathing...
> 
> It was a bass heavy set, so some male voices were too heavy and sometimes difficult to understand clearly, Pearson must use flat response headsets for best audio quality (I'm a bit of a cork sniffer when it comes to audio and headphones, as a musician I own a whole bunch of headsets, and had my worries around that before the exam). It's not too bad....the noise cancellation was not good, as the noise levels peak during the first section, someone was screaming, literally..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

*PTE Practice*

Hello friends


----------



## samcool80

Guys i will share one of the biggest resource for PTE exam ...

You will be surprised to see the real exam questions that are being pasted there.

its chinese website but if you use chrome browser --> right click and translate to english would do the trick.


website name is : www.enflares.com

You will need some time to understand what people are mentioning that blog ...

You can use Your facebook account for registration.

that website and some of the personal materials i have has really gave me a good score.

trust me i have given you all one of the best resource to pass PTE exam ... For months i wanted to keep this website it with me but now i feel it needs to be shared with others.


----------



## manpreet123

*PTE Practice*

Hello friends

I took PTEPRACTICE.COM exam A last week and results were

L - 77, R - 69, S - 90, W - 69 (overall 76)

Did the exam B today and the results are 

L - 84, R - 75, S - 90, W - 81 (overall 82)

Have the real exam in next two days. What should I focus on, to go up to the magic number?

Can somebody please share last minute tips. I am thinking of redoing the PTEPRACTICE sample questions in Reading section. Is there any other authentic site from where I can practice a bit more?

Thanks


----------



## Diggy

Who has ever contested PTE- A speaking result? I am contesting it. My speaking can't be that bad.


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey guys, is there a list of 'answer short question' tasks in the speaking section? Where can one practise more of these?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys, is there a list of 'answer short question' tasks in the speaking section? Where can one practise more of these?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Just google for it. The ones you find are enough. 

Also, you won't face difficulty in exam if something new is asked. Don't worry if you cant find much


----------



## brainstorm87

sharma1981 said:


> Hi Just google for it. The ones you find are enough.
> 
> Also, you won't face difficulty in exam if something new is asked. Don't worry if you cant find much


Thanks for the reply.

Won't face difficulty because they're easy?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## archin

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Won't face difficulty because they're easy?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes pretty simple, questions like, what is the person who sells glasses and lenses called? Or Which of these is longest in duration, a decade, century or millennium and so on...I personally found this section very easy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Who has ever contested PTE- A speaking result? I am contesting it. My speaking can't be that bad.


Someone should answer this question..... I am just downcast after I saw my result this morning.


----------



## gopiit04

samcool80 said:


> Guys i will share one of the biggest resource for PTE exam ...
> 
> You will be surprised to see the real exam questions that are being pasted there.
> 
> its chinese website but if you use chrome browser --> right click and translate to english would do the trick.
> 
> 
> website name is : www.enflares.com
> 
> You will need some time to understand what people are mentioning that blog ...
> 
> You can use Your facebook account for registration.
> 
> that website and some of the personal materials i have has really gave me a good score.
> 
> trust me i have given you all one of the best resource to pass PTE exam ... For months i wanted to keep this website it with me but now i feel it needs to be shared with others.


Even I found couple of other websites and thought sharing it in this forum after the exam. But in my yesterday's exam not even a single question was repeated in reading section and I was concentrating only repeated questions from different websites during my preparation time assuming I will get questions from those collection.

Instead if I worked on improving my language it would have helped.

In general, what I understood from my experience is you can refer the repeated questions just for your practice and try answering it, but don't expect it to repeat. I expected it and heart broken . if it repeats you are lucky. 

Also, if you are good in English, you are having the habit of read good articles then you can concentrate on speaking section, you should be able to clear it easily. 

Waiting for my result!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> Someone should answer this question..... I am just downcast after I saw my result this morning.


There was one post where scores were horribly low and he went for reevaluation but don't recollect what happened after that.

Whats your score?


----------



## Diggy

sharma1981 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should answer this question..... I am just downcast after I saw my result this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> There was one post where scores were horribly low and he went for reevaluation but don't recollect what happened after that.
> 
> Whats your score?[/QUOTE
> 
> LWRS :66,81, 68,44
> Pronunciation:20, OF :44
> Is not just possible because I tested the speaker b4 I started, it was OK.
Click to expand...


----------



## hadi_xman

Hi
I took my PTE-A month ago and was get the below result:
At that time i was focusing on 7 each because the point was engineering technologist was 65.
Now i had to retake exam for 8 each

L-77, R-73, S-90, W-69

Grammar-78
Oral Fluency-76
Pronunciation-75
Spelling-18
Vocabulary-76
Written Discourse-76

For Writing I am already focusing on writing my working on my spelling or for essay following the template and also using high vocabulary.

I need suggesting to improve reading score. One of my friend got 8 each he is saying that he skip the Multu Choice Multi Answer question and focused on rest.

Please give me suggestion for increase reading score.

Thanks


----------



## sathish4sree

Hi All,

First of all, I would like to congratulate all the top scorers here. I'm preparing for my PTE-A and my aim is to get 65+ in each sections. I'm not so good at English, but after going through many posts in this forum, it has boosted my confidence level. Please provide your tips, ideas, suggestions to get the desired number (I know lot many would have asked the same question, as the number of pages are huge, I couldn't find them) Thanks in advance

Sathish


----------



## Diggy

sharma1981 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should answer this question..... I am just downcast after I saw my result this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> There was one post where scores were horribly low and he went for reevaluation but don't recollect what happened after that.
> 
> Whats your score?
Click to expand...

My speaking was as low as 44, with OF 44 and Pronunciation: 20. How possible is that.


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> My speaking was as low as 44, with OF 44 and Pronunciation: 20. How possible is that.


hmmm, go for evaluation if you are confident. However, start preparing for next attempt as well.
I heard that they refund fees if problem is found


----------



## Diggy

sharma1981 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My speaking was as low as 44, with OF 44 and Pronunciation: 20. How possible is that.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, go for evaluation if you are confident. However, start preparing for next attempt as well.
> I heard that they refund fees if problem is found
Click to expand...

My last PTE speaking was 63.....I didn't know much then. How do I go about it? Only replied the result notification mail that I need a remark. What next? How long does it take?....If problem is found, they pay back and allow me sit for the exam again or they remark and give me my actual mark?


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> My last PTE speaking was 63.....I didn't know much then. How do I go about it? Only replied the result notification mail that I need a remark. What next? How long does it take?....If problem is found, they pay back and allow me sit for the exam again or they remark and give me my actual mark?


Well mate, i guess PTE helpdesk may help you with correct information in this regard.

I guess you can sit even during the re-evaluation in progress. But i would recommend to talk to PTE helpdesk in this regard.


----------



## Diggy

sharma1981 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last PTE speaking was 63.....I didn't know much then. How do I go about it? Only replied the result notification mail that I need a remark. What next? How long does it take?....If problem is found, they pay back and allow me sit for the exam again or they remark and give me my actual mark?
> 
> 
> 
> Well mate, i guess PTE helpdesk may help you with correct information in this regard.
> 
> I guess you can sit even during the re-evaluation in progress. But i would recommend to talk to PTE helpdesk in this regard.
Click to expand...

OK, thanks.I will do just that.


----------



## Herc

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post. I found out this forum last week, and I have been reading it since then. Firstly, I like to thank for all information everyone has posted here. Secondly, I need some help to decide what test to do. 

I did the TOEFL to do the skill assessment in the EA, and I scored R:29 L:26 S:18 W:21. It was enough to do it, but I need 10 points to get 65 points. So, in the TOEFL I have to score R:24 L:24 S:23 W:27. 

I started to look at other options of exams, and I find the PTE-A. I did the practise test A and scored:

Listening 61
Reading 55
Speaking 54
Writing 60

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 32
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 47

I felt it very difficult, probably, because I not used to do this style of exam. 

The point is, is it better to maintain doing TOEFL or change to PTE-A? For me, it looks like that there is more room to improve in the PTE. Although, the exam appears to be much more challenging. What do you think? I have two months to do the test.

Thanks for helping!!


----------



## Dijamk

Hello all,
I'd be attempting pte-a soon and some1 recommended me to post my pte related queries here.
Firstly, I wanted to understand if the reading and listening tests are timed overall for the entire module? Or each question is slotted with individual time duration? 
Secondly, is there any website where I could find mock tests for listening and writing? I'm not really looking for standalone questions but the entire test which is inclusive of all question types.
Sorry but I briefly glanced through few of the last posts of this forum but its practically impossible to run through the entire archives, hence following the easy way and posting my query here directly..
Thanks in advance and your help is much appreciated..


----------



## sharma1981

Dijamk said:


> Hello all,
> I'd be attempting pte-a soon and some1 recommended me to post my pte related queries here.
> Firstly, I wanted to understand if the reading and listening tests are timed overall for the entire module? Or each question is slotted with individual time duration?
> Secondly, is there any website where I could find mock tests for listening and writing? I'm not really looking for standalone questions but the entire test which is inclusive of all question types.
> Sorry but I briefly glanced through few of the last posts of this forum but its practically impossible to run through the entire archives, hence following the easy way and posting my query here directly..
> Thanks in advance and your help is much appreciated..


Google youTube for PTE mock test FULL.

Also, search for E2E language tutorials. Apart from each section, you'll find full mock tests as well to get clear idea.

Based on your question i feel you are at the start of preparation yet. I would suggest you to practice hard before attempting the exam.


----------



## Dijamk

sharma1981 said:


> Dijamk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I'd be attempting pte-a soon and some1 recommended me to post my pte related queries here.
> Firstly, I wanted to understand if the reading and listening tests are timed overall for the entire module? Or each question is slotted with individual time duration?
> Secondly, is there any website where I could find mock tests for listening and writing? I'm not really looking for standalone questions but the entire test which is inclusive of all question types.
> Sorry but I briefly glanced through few of the last posts of this forum but its practically impossible to run through the entire archives, hence following the easy way and posting my query here directly..
> Thanks in advance and your help is much appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> Google youTube for PTE mock test FULL.
> 
> Also, search for E2E language tutorials. Apart from each section, you'll find full mock tests as well to get clear idea.
> 
> Based on your question i feel you are at the start of preparation yet. I would suggest you to practice hard before attempting the exam.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sharma for your reply. Please also let me know if timing is designated for entire module of reading and listening tests or are distributed at individual question level?


----------



## sharma1981

Dijamk said:


> Thanks Sharma for your reply. Please also let me know if timing is designated for entire module of reading and listening tests or are distributed at individual question level?


Frankly speaking i do not remember minute details as i gave the test in April.

But i know 1 thing that i always suggest not to spend much time on MCQ's which suggests that there is no upper cap on these and they may eat up your time for other questions. So Reading might be totally timed for all questions. If you spend too much time on 1 set then you may not get sufficient time for remaining questions of reading.

Same goes for Listening. So you need to finish certain number of questions within stipulated times. More you spend on 1 question, less you get for remaining questions. Also, its a trick to move to next question as question may change suddenly.

All your questions will get answered if you go through 1 MOCK test of E2E language tutorial in youtube.


----------



## Dijamk

sharma1981 said:


> Dijamk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharma for your reply. Please also let me know if timing is designated for entire module of reading and listening tests or are distributed at individual question level?
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly speaking i do not remember minute details as i gave the test in April.
> 
> But i know 1 thing that i always suggest not to spend much time on MCQ's which suggests that there is no upper cap on these and they may eat up your time for other questions. So Reading might be totally timed for all questions. If you spend too much time on 1 set then you may not get sufficient time for remaining questions of reading.
> 
> Same goes for Listening. So you need to finish certain number of questions within stipulated times. More you spend on 1 question, less you get for remaining questions. Also, its a trick to move to next question as question may change suddenly.
> 
> All your questions will get answered if you go through 1 MOCK test of E2E language tutorial in youtube.
Click to expand...

Thanks once again Sharma..
Sorry if am being a pain but I couldnt quite understand what ur statement (Also, its a trick to move to next question as question may change suddenly) meant..
Also wondering how this overall timed test taking works.. Obviously the test taker wouldnt know how many number of different types of questions would be required to be answered.. In pursuit of finishing up the test, it shouldnt happen that the test taker finished earlier than expected and there was still sufficient time left on the clock.. Is there any bench-marking of time to be spent versus the type of question.. Also I understand once a question is answered and 'next' button is pressed, there is no option to return back to the same earlier question..


----------



## sharma1981

Dijamk said:


> Thanks once again Sharma..
> Sorry if am being a pain but I couldnt quite understand what ur statement (Also, its a trick to move to next question as question may change suddenly) meant..
> Also wondering how this overall timed test taking works.. Obviously the test taker wouldnt know how many number of different types of questions would be required to be answered.. In pursuit of finishing up the test, it shouldnt happen that the test taker finished earlier than expected and there was still sufficient time left on the clock.. Is there any bench-marking of time to be spent versus the type of question.. Also I understand once a question is answered and 'next' button is pressed, there is no option to return back to the same earlier question..


Ok Let me be bit clear

a) In listening/Reading say MCQ is going on and suddenly upon pressing next it might be summarize spoken/written text. 
Similarly while listening, lets say you are at Summarize spoken text and then upon pressing next Highlight incorrect words questions start.
This is the switch between questions of specific module where the mind slightly fumbles as the question type changes. So practice will keep you alert

And lets says reading has total time of 45 mins (just example). On the top of the screen you will get questions count like 1 of 15, 2 of 15 as you move forward. This will give you an idea about how many questions are left. So you need to move accordingly.

About bench marking, i would say people tend to spend more time in MCQ to carefully select all correct options (negative marking for wrong answers). So i suggest to NOT select doubtful options and also not spend too much time here.


As you mentioned that you are appearing for test soon, so these things are imp for you to be aware of. I would suggest spend as much time as possible on individual modules first and then go thru 2-3 FULL mock tests.

http://pearsonpte.com/test-format/


----------



## Dijamk

sharma1981 said:


> Dijamk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again Sharma..
> Sorry if am being a pain but I couldnt quite understand what ur statement (Also, its a trick to move to next question as question may change suddenly) meant..
> Also wondering how this overall timed test taking works.. Obviously the test taker wouldnt know how many number of different types of questions would be required to be answered.. In pursuit of finishing up the test, it shouldnt happen that the test taker finished earlier than expected and there was still sufficient time left on the clock.. Is there any bench-marking of time to be spent versus the type of question.. Also I understand once a question is answered and 'next' button is pressed, there is no option to return back to the same earlier question..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Let me be bit clear
> 
> a) In listening/Reading say MCQ is going on and suddenly upon pressing next it might be summarize written text.
> Similarly while listening, lets say you are at Summarize spoken text and then upon pressing next Highlight incorrect words questions start.
> This is the switch between questions of specific module where the mind slightly fumbles as the question type changes. So practice will keep you alert
> 
> And lets says reading has total time of 45 mins (just example). On the top of the screen you will get questions count like 1 of 15, 2 of 15 as you move forward. This will give you an idea about how many questions are left. So you need to move accordingly.
Click to expand...

This answers all my queries.. Thanks and hope you do good..


----------



## Ptera

Herc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post. I found out this forum last week, and I have been reading it since then. Firstly, I like to thank for all information everyone has posted here. Secondly, I need some help to decide what test to do.
> 
> I did the TOEFL to do the skill assessment in the EA, and I scored R:29 L:26 S:18 W:21. It was enough to do it, but I need 10 points to get 65 points. So, in the TOEFL I have to score R:24 L:24 S:23 W:27.
> 
> I started to look at other options of exams, and I find the PTE-A. I did the practise test A and scored:
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 55
> Speaking 54
> Writing 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I felt it very difficult, probably, because I not used to do this style of exam.
> 
> The point is, is it better to maintain doing TOEFL or change to PTE-A? For me, it looks like that there is more room to improve in the PTE. Although, the exam appears to be much more challenging. What do you think? I have two months to do the test.
> 
> Thanks for helping!!


Hi mate,
I recommend PTE as I had similar scores in my mock tests and scored in real exam overall 79. The real exam is not easier but the marking is not so strict. So all my scores increased by 15-20 marks. Try PTE and just practise a littlebit more and you will get 65+ in each


----------



## sharma1981

Herc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post. I found out this forum last week, and I have been reading it since then. Firstly, I like to thank for all information everyone has posted here. Secondly, I need some help to decide what test to do.
> 
> I did the TOEFL to do the skill assessment in the EA, and I scored R:29 L:26 S:18 W:21. It was enough to do it, but I need 10 points to get 65 points. So, in the TOEFL I have to score R:24 L:24 S:23 W:27.
> 
> I started to look at other options of exams, and I find the PTE-A. I did the practise test A and scored:
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 55
> Speaking 54
> Writing 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 55
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I felt it very difficult, probably, because I not used to do this style of exam.
> 
> The point is, is it better to maintain doing TOEFL or change to PTE-A? For me, it looks like that there is more room to improve in the PTE. Although, the exam appears to be much more challenging. What do you think? I have two months to do the test.
> 
> Thanks for helping!!


With 2 months of preparation, you can easily target 79+. To be honest, 1 month of serious preparation is enough for 79+ PTE.

Best wishes.


----------



## archin

sharma1981 said:


> With 2 months of preparation, you can easily target 79+. To be honest, 1 month of serious preparation is enough for 79+ PTE.
> 
> Best wishes.


I partially agree with what you said here, preparation is the key...

I believe the most important thing is to do these little things on the D day...

In my opinion, all that matters is how cohesively all your body elements work on that day, so one MUST relax and take it easy...

Do not go to the center with a full stomach, full stomach leads to burps, short breath. Go with a light stomach.

Think passive, and slow down, this will be very important to both understand the text and read slow and crisp.

Walk into the center, as if you were going to appear for an English test in school, we all have done it, and take it as a fun activity rather than a stressful exam. There are some things that do help in my opinion.

Talk a lot before the exam, or read things aloud (reading instructions before the exam is a good place to start, read banners, read anything that meets your sight) - this relaxes the muscles around your vocal cords, and warms you up for the read aloud section and so on. I always do this before i go in to record a song or something.

I play guitar, before i attempt to play a song, i stretch my fingers and my wrist muscles, as this helps in flexing and warming up of the muscles in my fingers and wrist joints, so i can play and hold the chords better, this dramatically helps in typing fast too.

Read text faster, even if you make errors, this helps you build a good eye, brain & speech coordination. A good cup of ginger tea before the exam does help, as a singer, i do this before i sing, or warm water, this helps relax the muscles. I consciously tried to learn a trick, where i keep my eye three words away from where i am at, this helps ensure i know what my next words are, and can reduce errors (this requires practice), but doing it, your body will subconsciously ensure you do not make errors.


----------



## Herc

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I recommend PTE as I had similar scores in my mock tests and scored in real exam overall 79. The real exam is not easier but the marking is not so strict. So all my scores increased by 15-20 marks. Try PTE and just practise a littlebit more and you will get 65+ in each


Interesting, it´s very good to know! Thanks, pal!
Cheers!



sharma1981 said:


> With 2 months of preparation, you can easily target 79+. To be honest, 1 month of serious preparation is enough for 79+ PTE.
> 
> Best wishes.


Who knows, it would be great! I going to try to do PTE! Thanks
Cheers!


----------



## Diggy

So so sad about my result, I hope the re- evaluation can help out.


----------



## donjack

Diggy said:


> So so sad about my result, I hope the re- evaluation can help out.


my brov, to be honest with you, PTE reevaluation will always come back unchanged. People that called for remarking in the past, just because of one mark, received the same result. In a nutshell, it is a waste of money because they will just pass it through the same software and the same result will be returned.


----------



## Diggy

donjack said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So so sad about my result, I hope the re- evaluation can help out.
> 
> 
> 
> my brov, to be honest with you, PTE reevaluation will always come back unchanged. People that called for remarking in the past, just because of one mark, received the same result. In a nutshell, it is a waste of money because they will just pass it through the same software and the same result will be returned.
Click to expand...

Hmmm...dunno what went wrong....thinking of going back to IELTS. Just short of ideas now.


----------



## shawnfj

Diggy said:


> Hmmm...dunno what went wrong....thinking of going back to IELTS. Just short of ideas now.


Hi Diggy, all I can say from a fellow brother is to never lose hope! Have faith and you will definitely get your desired scores.


----------



## tek007

Diggy said:


> Hmmm...dunno what went wrong....thinking of going back to IELTS. Just short of ideas now.


Hello bro, I'm thinking that some PTE centers equipment are not very okay here. Which state and center did you took your last PTE exam?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Hello Everyone,

Good luck to everyone for their PTE A exams. Following are my scores for the exam which I took yesterday morning. A very big thank you to all the members here who have provided valuable advise. I am happy with these scores 

Listening 78
Reading 76
Speaking 90
Writing 70
Overall 79


----------



## archin

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good luck to everyone for their PTE A exams. Following are my scores for the exam which I took yesterday morning. A very big thank you to all the members here who have provided valuable advise. I am happy with these scores
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 90
> Writing 70
> Overall 79




Very good score, some more points in Writing, Listening and Reading would've got you 20 points....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14

*E2Language - PTE Content*

Does any of you has opted for E2Language paid content?

Please message me privately.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

archin said:


> Very good score, some more points in Writing, Listening and Reading would've got you 20 points....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah archin. But I gave my best with minimum preparation which is of 2-3 days only. Ofcourse all the suggestions from the group helped me as well.


----------



## archin

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Yeah archin. But I gave my best with minimum preparation which is of 2-3 days only. Ofcourse all the suggestions from the group helped me as well.




Oh that's great with such less time for preparation!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Yup but the credit goes to all the people who have helped me in my preparation. Like every other working professional, time is a big challenge for these things, so did what best I could do.


----------



## bulop

honeymefeb14 said:


> Does any of you has opted for E2Language paid content?
> 
> Please message me privately.


I bought their 30days package. I mainly used reading and speaking questions. Didnt buy any tutoring from them. It s ok to invest 89dollars. I didnt follow their guides so I cant comment on that. Do pte offline tests, pte plus and macmillian. If you still need additional questions then buy 30days e2 package.


----------



## Diggy

tek007 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...dunno what went wrong....thinking of going back to IELTS. Just short of ideas now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello bro, I'm thinking that some PTE centers equipment are not very okay here. Which state and center did you took your last PTE exam?
Click to expand...

Port Harcourt, Chris Enuke and Associates.


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey guys,

Any good resources/videos to learn about the Listening section? 
E2 Language don't have many videos on Listening on their YouTube channel

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Vlad

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good luck to everyone for their PTE A exams. Following are my scores for the exam which I took yesterday morning. A very big thank you to all the members here who have provided valuable advise. I am happy with these scores
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 90
> Writing 70
> Overall 79


Hi Ravi, 

Congratulation !!! Happy to see your 90 score in speaking. Is there any fixed template you used for speaking?


----------



## vishtrap

Hello Dear Members - I have my PTE exam in next 5 days and just gave my second mock test today. Below are the scores -
PTE Mock Test 2 - L-60, R-62, S-58, W-60
PTE Mock Test 1 - L-48, R-52, S-48, W-58

I gave the first mock test on 15th July and second on 15th Aug. There seems to be an improvement, however not very drastic.

I need to score 65+ in all modules. Do you think with my second mock test score, it might be possible in the real exam. Just need 10 points (from PTE) for me to file EOI with 70 points under 261313 (Software Developer)

I have heard real exam may not be as difficult as mock test and some one in the forum also mentioned scoring is not that strict. Any opinion is welcome.

Just worried, as I need to get this 10 points as soon as possible, since I will lose 5 points in December due to age, and hence need to get an invite before December, else the wait can get longer.

Thanks


----------



## Diggy

@shama1981 and the rest gurus, pls I need someone to volunteer in assessing my speaking, ranging from read aloud to Retell lecture. I mean someone I can always post my audios to on WhatsApp.


----------



## Diggy

tek007 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...dunno what went wrong....thinking of going back to IELTS. Just short of ideas now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello bro, I'm thinking that some PTE centers equipment are not very okay here. Which state and center did you took your last PTE exam?
Click to expand...

I even did it on a Sunday, just to avoid distraction from anyone because I was distracted the last time and I got 63 in speaking, but was alone in the hall this time around and it turns out to be 44.


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> @shama1981 and the rest gurus, pls I need someone to volunteer in assessing my speaking, ranging from read aloud to Retell lecture. I mean someone I can always post my audios to on WhatsApp.


Hi 

Can you share your speaking sample?


----------



## Jigs_here

Hi Mate,

Would suggest you to practice more. My score was relatively similar to Mock test. Cant really comment if your actual exam will be easier or not.
Please refer to tips I had shared earlier on this thread(search for my name). Some I really found useful for myself and was able to increase my score by 10-15 points in almost all sections.


----------



## Diggy

sharma1981 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @shama1981 and the rest gurus, pls I need someone to volunteer in assessing my speaking, ranging from read aloud to Retell lecture. I mean someone I can always post my audios to on WhatsApp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can you share your speaking sample?
Click to expand...

You mean, I should share it so you can help me work on it?


----------



## Diggy

Hello house, I have finally made up my mind to retake pte-A again.
1st attempt: L69R64S63W66 (Jan 28)
Enabling skills:OF90,V71,P43,WD53 
2nd attempt(august 13)
L66R64S44W81
Enabling skills:
OF20,V67,P60,WD55.
I really need 10points from english so I can wait with 65points for 2335 or 20points so I can get Instant ITA with 75points.
How do I start again? Gotten the key for Reading, how do I improve on other modules....I taught listening would be better because I wrote exactly what I heard in SST and it seems not to work...anyone that has the trick or template to use on it should help.For reading, I read a lot but the reading and writing section started first and any trick on it will be appreciated.For speaking, any good template will be appreciated, I used one but I allowed the computer to stop me because I was describing for long.Ready to go a mock test again, but I need proven tricks to apply on this test. Will keep uploading my readaloud here, I am familiar with Sureway's English read aloud style, any other style that any high scorer used will be appreciated. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Diggy

Forgot to add my IELTs(academic): L6.0, R5.5, W7.0, S7.0 and IELTs( general) L7,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5......Do I cross carpet to IELTs or I should keep faith in PTE-A.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnfj

Hi Guys,

Has anybody taken the PTE test at Navitas Test Centre in Brisbane?

Could you please tell how the experience was and the number of people that took the exam with you? Also, were the headphones good?

I have an exam coming up in a few weeks so just doing my research.


----------



## Luisa Cannon

Wish you guys all the best for your PTE tests


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Hello house, I have finally made up my mind to retake pte-A again.
> 1st attempt: L69R64S63W66 (Jan 28)
> Enabling skills:OF90,V71,P43,WD53
> 2nd attempt(august 13)
> L66R64S44W81
> Enabling skills:
> OF20,V67,P60,WD55.
> I really need 10points from english so I can wait with 65points for 2335 or 20points so I can get Instant ITA with 75points.
> How do I start again? Gotten the key for Reading, how do I improve on other modules....I taught listening would be better because I wrote exactly what I heard in SST and it seems not to work...anyone that has the trick or template to use on it should help.For reading, I read a lot but the reading and writing section started first and any trick on it will be appreciated.For speaking, any good template will be appreciated, I used one but I allowed the computer to stop me because I was describing for long.Ready to go a mock test again, but I need proven tricks to apply on this test. Will keep uploading my readaloud here, I am familiar with Sureway's English read aloud style, any other style that any high scorer used will be appreciated. Thanks, everyone.


Someone should look into this case and advise accordingly.


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Forgot to add my IELTs(academic): L6.0, R5.5, W7.0, S7.0 and IELTs( general) L7,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5......Do I cross carpet to IELTs or I should keep faith in PTE-A.
> Thanks.


Someone should look into my case and advise accordingly.


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

Yesterday, I took the real exam. This morning, I got an e-mail stating my report is available, which I then downloaded... after opening it, I saw there are only blanks  so I downloaded the template and there are still no information in it... quite nervous now  these mindgames  

Status is on "taken", so I gotta wait for it to change, I suppose... :/


----------



## vutla9992

Maka123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result today. Thanks a lot to the posts here that helped me pass the exam.
> 
> I usually visited E2 Language YouTube videos for help. And I bought the Test Papers from Amazon - Book name - PTE Academic from Original Test Makers.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to any of you in need of any help.
> 
> My PTE Result -
> 
> L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/83
> 
> Overall - 90
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congratulations for your PTE score, please share any writing tips and formats you used.


----------



## archin

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Yesterday, I took the real exam. This morning, I got an e-mail stating my report is available, which I then downloaded... after opening it, I saw there are only blanks  so I downloaded the template and there are still no information in it... quite nervous now  these mindgames
> 
> Status is on "taken", so I gotta wait for it to change, I suppose... :/




Oh man, that's a test of anxiety!! Hope you do well, please do share the scores!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

Just got my scores from yesterdays exam:

L90 
R87
S90
W90

I am so happy right now!


----------



## archin

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just got my scores from yesterdays exam:
> 
> L90
> R87
> S90
> W90
> 
> I am so happy right now!




WOW, that's a fantastic score...overall 90 I assume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just got my scores from yesterdays exam:
> 
> L90
> R87
> S90
> W90
> 
> I am so happy right now!


Congratz..


----------



## Diggy

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just got my scores from yesterdays exam:
> 
> L90
> R87
> S90
> W90
> 
> I am so happy right now!


What template did you use in your listening, SST, section.I will also like you to help me out on speaking, that is read aloud and retell lecture. Thanks.


----------



## Ptera

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just got my scores from yesterdays exam:
> 
> L90
> R87
> S90
> W90
> 
> I am so happy right now!


Hi,
Congratulation!!
Did you take PTE in Frankfurt? I took my exam yesterday in Berlin and missed in reading with 75..(( I need to do it again in a month..


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue

Jeah, I took it in Frankfurt. It was very good to take it on a tuesday, because the testcenter has a special room for the PTE-A. If you book the exam on tuesday you are likely to get into this room and will have no disturbances from other people speaking. Only on tuesday, tho.


----------



## vutla9992

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Just got my scores from yesterdays exam:
> 
> L90
> R87
> S90
> W90
> 
> I am so happy right now!


Congratulations for the required score, any useful tips in writing plz share or any standard formats you used.


----------



## Maka123

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) https://www.amazon.in/dp/1447937945/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rX-JzbXMNS0J9


Here is the link for the book. I am sorry I could not find the post of the person who asked me for it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297

Maka123 said:


> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus) https://www.amazon.in/dp/1447937945/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rX-JzbXMNS0J9
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the book. I am sorry I could not find the post of the person who asked me for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link! That was me in another thread.


----------



## tatsme

*Stuck badly!*

Hi Guys!

I had first attempted by PTE in June 29 and scored overall 75 with L/R/S/W scores being 82/70/64/90 and enabling skills being G/OF/P/S/V/WD as 71/74/47/90/87/90.
Subsequently on July 23, I wrote PTE A practice test and scored overall 70 with L/R/S/W scores being 73/69/59/79 and enabling skills being G/OF/P/S/V/WD as 67/55/41/38/90/90.

My target is 79+. I have watching you tube videos and practising materials. But I definitely need to improve my speaking and pronunciation because my speaking scores are not upto the mark.

Could you please suggest what else could I do? I came across this E2 pronounce app. Any suggestions whether it is worth investing in?

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

tatsme said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had first attempted by PTE in June 29 and scored overall 75 with L/R/S/W scores being 82/70/64/90 and enabling skills being G/OF/P/S/V/WD as 71/74/47/90/87/90.
> Subsequently on July 23, I wrote PTE A practice test and scored overall 70 with L/R/S/W scores being 73/69/59/79 and enabling skills being G/OF/P/S/V/WD as 67/55/41/38/90/90.
> 
> My target is 79+. I have watching you tube videos and practising materials. But I definitely need to improve my speaking and pronunciation because my speaking scores are not upto the mark.
> 
> Could you please suggest what else could I do? I came across this E2 pronounce app. Any suggestions whether it is worth investing in?
> 
> Cheers


Post your speaking samples here and i am sure people will share their feedback


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Diggy said:


> Someone should look into my case and advise accordingly.


If getting 7 bands in IELTS will give u 65 points, go ahead with IELTS. And later come back to PTE and work for 79+ and update your scores. Getting into EOI club will give you some sort of relief and confidence.

To improve your scores, focus more on improving your English. Take grammar course in youtube. Don't focus too much on tips/templates. Work hard on improving your English.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Diggy said:


> Someone should look into my case and advise accordingly.




Go for PTE. You will score better there. I scored 8 overall in IELTS and scored 90 in All 4 sections. I am sure you will score better in PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

sharma1981 said:


> Post your speaking samples here and i am sure people will share their feedback


Hi, I need help with my speaking. I'm able to score 7.5-8.5 I'm IELTS speaking but scored poorly in PTE. Took 4x this far with speaking scores ranging from 30+ to latest score of 55 when I took it 2 days back.

Which type of speaking questions should I post here for feedback? Is 1 read aloud sufficient?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

lingling said:


> Hi, I need help with my speaking. I'm able to score 7.5-8.5 I'm IELTS speaking but scored poorly in PTE. Took 4x this far with speaking scores ranging from 30+ to latest score of 55 when I took it 2 days back.
> 
> Which type of speaking questions should I post here for feedback? Is 1 read aloud sufficient?



Yes; Sent 2 read a loud. Will check and revert.


----------



## sharma1981

lingling said:


> Hi, I need help with my speaking. I'm able to score 7.5-8.5 I'm IELTS speaking but scored poorly in PTE. Took 4x this far with speaking scores ranging from 30+ to latest score of 55 when I took it 2 days back.
> 
> Which type of speaking questions should I post here for feedback? Is 1 read aloud sufficient?


Are you checking the mic before PTE if you are adding any extra sounds. If you are scoring 7.5-8.5 in IELTS spoken then i guess you should do good in PTE.

Read aloud
Repeat sentence
Describe image
Re-tell lecture
Answer short question
Summarize written text

It needs practice to score properly in above sections of reading. Google for few youtube videos focusing specificaly on each section. Try E2E language tutorials to start with.


----------



## lingling

sharma1981 said:


> Are you checking the mic before PTE if you are adding any extra sounds. If you are scoring 7.5-8.5 in IELTS spoken then i guess you should do good in PTE.
> 
> Read aloud
> Repeat sentence
> Describe image
> Re-tell lecture
> Answer short question
> Summarize written text
> 
> It needs practice to score properly in above sections of reading. Google for few youtube videos focusing specificaly on each section. Try E2E language tutorials to start with.


Yes I did check the microphone. Not sure whether my score is bad because my voice is soft and / or I speak fast. I habitually speak fast.


----------



## lingling

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Yes; Sent 2 read a loud. Will check and revert.


Thanks for offering to help. I'll prepare the recording and post it asap.


----------



## Diggy

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should look into my case and advise accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for PTE. You will score better there. I scored 8 overall in IELTS and scored 90 in All 4 sections. I am sure you will score better in PTE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What is your trick on scoring high in PTE? I have only unraveled that of "writing section", while the secret behind scoring high in Listening, reading and speaking has completely eluded me. I have read Macmillan PTE, PTE practice test plus, many articles on science daily; yet, only gotten 68 as my highest score in reading. Same applies to other area.


----------



## Diggy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should look into my case and advise accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> If getting 7 bands in IELTS will give u 65 points, go ahead with IELTS. And later come back to PTE and work for 79+ and update your scores. Getting into EOI club will give you some sort of relief and confidence.
> 
> To improve your scores, focus more on improving your English. Take grammar course in youtube. Don't focus too much on tips/templates. Work hard on improving your English.
Click to expand...

Going back to IELTs and coming back to PTE might be difficult, in terms of adjusting and re-adjusting...I will look into it, I am tensed up right now regarding PTE-A.


----------



## Guest

based on my experience, if you can score close to 7 in IELTS, you should be able to get above 70 in PTE Academic LRSW. PTE requires lot of practice and it can help you to achieve very good score. Some people prefer IELTS rather than computerized test. so do some practice tests of both IELTS and PTE and see which test format you would be most likely comfortable with. 
PTE is more relaxing as you get results very quickly. for IELTS, you will have to wait minimum 2 weeks and if you need to book any appointment, you need to book atleast a week or sometimes month in advance depending on availability. The advantage of PTE is that you can give test tomorrow and get result within 3 days.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Diggy said:


> What is your trick on scoring high in PTE? I have only unraveled that of "writing section", while the secret behind scoring high in Listening, reading and speaking has completely eluded me. I have read Macmillan PTE, PTE practice test plus, many articles on science daily; yet, only gotten 68 as my highest score in reading. Same applies to other area.




I did not read any of these. Just practiced. My idea was to break the 4 sections and practice one section at a time. And then focus on the weaker section with more practice. With PTE that trick is that you need to be comfortable with the format. While speaking do not use fillers. Speak clearly and loudly. Don't go very fast. Rate of speech needs to be adjusted. While writing ensure the sentence is complete. Be careful about the punctuations etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Austimmiacnt said:


> based on my experience, if you can score close to 7 in IELTS, you should be able to get above 70 in PTE Academic LRSW. PTE requires lot of practice and it can help you to achieve very good score. Some people prefer IELTS rather than computerized test. so do some practice tests of both IELTS and PTE and see which test format you would be most likely comfortable with.
> PTE is more relaxing as you get results very quickly. for IELTS, you will have to wait minimum 2 weeks and if you need to book any appointment, you need to book atleast a week or sometimes month in advance depending on availability. The advantage of PTE is that you can give test tomorrow and get result within 3 days.


Thank you, I will go for PTE the third time, but will take mock test A and B before going for it again.pls in listening, which has the highest score?


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on my experience, if you can score close to 7 in IELTS, you should be able to get above 70 in PTE Academic LRSW. PTE requires lot of practice and it can help you to achieve very good score. Some people prefer IELTS rather than computerized test. so do some practice tests of both IELTS and PTE and see which test format you would be most likely comfortable with.
> PTE is more relaxing as you get results very quickly. for IELTS, you will have to wait minimum 2 weeks and if you need to book any appointment, you need to book atleast a week or sometimes month in advance depending on availability. The advantage of PTE is that you can give test tomorrow and get result within 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will go for PTE the third time, but will take mock test A and B before going for it again.pls in listening, which part has the highest score? Is it SST or write from dictation? In reading and writing, do you prefer one to uncover the options before reading the whole text?Do one read the whole text before answering? Since the time is very small.
Click to expand...

I mean, which part of listening is the most Paramount?


----------



## lingling

Austimmiacnt said:


> based on my experience, if you can score close to 7 in IELTS, you should be able to get above 70 in PTE Academic LRSW. PTE requires lot of practice and it can help you to achieve very good score. Some people prefer IELTS rather than computerized test. so do some practice tests of both IELTS and PTE and see which test format you would be most likely comfortable with.
> PTE is more relaxing as you get results very quickly. for IELTS, you will have to wait minimum 2 weeks and if you need to book any appointment, you need to book atleast a week or sometimes month in advance depending on availability. The advantage of PTE is that you can give test tomorrow and get result within 3 days.


Hi, I actually feel very tense during the PTE exam because of the time count down at the top right. In my 4 attempts, I end up with 5-10 minutes time balance when I reach the last question for both the reading n listening components. I didn't dare to spend much time to check for initial questions as i was afraid that i won't have time for the other questions. How do i manage this? I'm closed to 79 (my target) for listening n reading, missing 3 n 4 marks respectively for the latest sitting.


----------



## lingling

Diggy said:


> Forgot to add my IELTs(academic): L6.0, R5.5, W7.0, S7.0 and IELTs( general) L7,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5......Do I cross carpet to IELTs or I should keep faith in PTE-A.
> Thanks.


Hi, have u seen an English teacher to find out what your weakness is? In IELTS, reading boils down to practice. Do plenty of it and u will surely get a hang of it. It's very structured n have plenty of time to check. For writing n speaking, both requires a bit of luck. I was without luck I guess, missing by 0.5 to reach 8.0 in writing and/or speaking in few attempts. That's y I'm trying PTE now.


----------



## malikjb

I appeared for exam yesterday. I am worried in listening section as in mission word section and highlight correct summary was purely on guess work. I also left one of the MCMQ completely. Rest of the sections were good. Can I still get 65 ?


----------



## sharma1981

malikjb said:


> I appeared for exam yesterday. I am worried in listening section as in mission word section and highlight correct summary was purely on guess work. I also left one of the MCMQ completely. Rest of the sections were good. Can I still get 65 ?


Relax and don't speculate on something which is not in your control at the moment.

We all have missed 3-4 things and still managed good score. Hope for the best.


----------



## sumitgupta22

malikjb said:


> I appeared for exam yesterday. I am worried in listening section as in mission word section and highlight correct summary was purely on guess work. I also left one of the MCMQ completely. Rest of the sections were good. Can I still get 65 ?


I was also worried about listening in my last attempt, but I got 89.. so you never know


----------



## theillusionist

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Finally!! I got 79+
> L/R/S/W 90/81/82/90
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Congratulations Rizwan.

Now I can pester you more for help


----------



## SG

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good luck to everyone for their PTE A exams. Following are my scores for the exam which I took yesterday morning. A very big thank you to all the members here who have provided valuable advise. I am happy with these scores
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 76
> Speaking 90
> Writing 70
> Overall 79


Heartiest Congratulations to you Ravi. You have done a great job in securing a remarkable score


----------



## honeymefeb14

One quick question, will it be possible to score 79+ by using a template for essay writing?


----------



## sharma1981

honeymefeb14 said:


> One quick question, will it be possible to score 79+ by using a template for essay writing?


Why not? Just don't make grammatical mistakes and keep in mind the limit of words. Don't enter too less words also


----------



## braich.abhijeet

honeymefeb14 said:


> One quick question, will it be possible to score 79+ by using a template for essay writing?


watch all the writing section videos from E2Langauge. i have been getting high scores in writing section thanks to those videos

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## honeymefeb14

braich.abhijeet said:


> watch all the writing section videos from E2Langauge. i have been getting high scores in writing section thanks to those videos
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


I've given IELTS for my assessment purpose and scored R7.5, L7.0, S6.5 and W6.0.
I'm facing difficulty in writing even while practicing for PTE. 

As you suggested, I watched the essay writing video uploaded by E2L. The main problem what I'm facing is that the vocabulary and paraphrasing are the issues for me. So, looking for alternatives like templates etc..


----------



## honeymefeb14

sharma1981 said:


> Why not? Just don't make grammatical mistakes and keep in mind the limit of words. Don't enter too less words also


That will be great, if that works for me too.


----------



## Ptera

Hello to everybody,

Does anybody have an updated essay list as well as the list of most common summaries for writing task? If yes, could you pls share it.


----------



## gurungkai

*Does better in one, spoils another*

So frustrated with the recent PTE test i took on the 17th of August.

My 1st PTE attempt
LRSW 86,78,85,83

As you can see my Aim was for 79 each bands to receive 20 points towards my PR application procedure.

My 2nd Attempt 
LRSW 83,86,76,90

I did well in reading but somehow my speaking section which i thought was the second best after writing [i was confident in writing and speaking after the exam] got a low score lol

Not sure if it was due to the another candidate beside me that was coughing his lungs out throughout the test duration cause i heard the MIC is extremely sensitive.

When i do the speaking Mock test via official pearson website, i always get above 82 but in the real test it fluctuates.

Have to fork out another $330 to retake the exam again


----------



## gurungkai

Ptera said:


> Hello to everybody,
> 
> Does anybody have an updated essay list as well as the list of most common summaries for writing task? If yes, could you pls share it.



For summarize text, The important question you need to ask yourself is: Who did what? and What happened?

If you ask yourself this simple question then it will become easier to make a single sentence out of a passager. 

For example : Who did what? Researchers conducted a research on apple...
What happened? They found that apple provide a lot of nutrients to the body...

With this simple format, you will be able to write a short summary sentence of 25-35 words.

Its best to keep the sentence between 25-35 word even though PTE says between 25-75. Any longer than 35 is just going to create chaos as the sentence structure will be spoilt if you add to many joining words like 'and, which,that,however' etc

My recent score on writing : 90


----------



## archin

gurungkai said:


> So frustrated with the recent PTE test i took on the 17th of August.
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st PTE attempt
> 
> LRSW 86,78,85,83
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see my Aim was for 79 each bands to receive 20 points towards my PR application procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd Attempt
> 
> LRSW 83,86,76,90
> 
> 
> 
> I did well in reading but somehow my speaking section which i thought was the second best after writing [i was confident in writing and speaking after the exam] got a low score lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was due to the another candidate beside me that was coughing his lungs out throughout the test duration cause i heard the MIC is extremely sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> When i do the speaking Mock test via official pearson website, i always get above 82 but in the real test it fluctuates.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to fork out another $330 to retake the exam again




Indeed frustrating to miss by a point or two...Yes the test takers can cause issues with the score, it's best to form a cup around the microphone with your hands when speaking, and hit next the moment all of your speaking is done...I did that to ensure nothing else got recorded....Good Luck with your next attempt!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l_dm

gurungkai said:


> So frustrated with the recent PTE test i took on the 17th of August.
> 
> My 1st PTE attempt
> LRSW 86,78,85,83
> 
> As you can see my Aim was for 79 each bands to receive 20 points towards my PR application procedure.
> 
> My 2nd Attempt
> LRSW 83,86,76,90
> 
> Have to fork out another $330 to retake the exam again


That's bad luck bro...hopefully u will get the desired score in the next round. 
May I know when u received scores for test on 17/8?


----------



## gurungkai

l_dm said:


> That's bad luck bro...hopefully u will get the desired score in the next round.
> May I know when u received scores for test on 17/8?


I received it yesterday on the 18/8. It was extremely fast within 24 hours.


----------



## Faraz365

Hi guru...could you please share your number as i have problem with writing.wven i need 79+. Its been 5 times now.my number is <*SNIP>

Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*>... please help me


----------



## bulop

Ptera said:


> Hello to everybody,
> 
> Does anybody have an updated essay list as well as the list of most common summaries for writing task? If yes, could you pls share it.


my opinion: instead of going through below topics, get a writing template and work on this. you have 20min so you need to write fast and correct. At the end you will need to check your essay at least 2min. In my test I got something close to no44, about extreme sports.


1. Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is
responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products?" Give
your views or any relevant example with your own experience.
2. Many people think regions affect successful persons. What is
your opinion about native regions and accomplished person influence
on the regions they belong to?
3. The environment we are living in is in danger due to various
problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the
governments, organization or each individual?
4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to
spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What
is your opinion about this?
5. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take
employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
6. Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model
for youngsters. Do u support it or not? (Agree/Disagree)
7. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take
employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
8. In education system, assessment through written formal
examinations is valid or not.
9. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your
opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
10. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
11. Any new technological development in the recent years is a boon
or curse for the society in general
12. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting
a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
13. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts.
What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples....
14. Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer
and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.
15. What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics,
airplane, and explain why.
16. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc.
And whether u support them or not
17. Do you think that place where the person grew has an influence
on his accomplishments? Explain with example.
18. Climate change and about the roles that Government, Corporate
and Individuals can play to improve it.
19. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to
spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What
is your opinion about this?
20. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take
employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
21. Some people believe laws change human behavior. Do you agree
with it?
22. Illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to
read, but people who do not know how to learn
23. Positive and negative effects of the information revolution
through mass media.
24. Pros and cons of adventures sports.
25. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your
opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
26. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
27. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc.
And weather u supports them or not
28. It is argued that getting married before finishing school or
getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or
disagree?
29. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies is good or bad
30. 30. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or
detrimental to society.
31. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as
antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most
important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
32. Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to
assess knowledge at school?
33. Information revolution has changed the ways of mass
communication and had some negative and positive effects on
individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agreed or
disagree?
34. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is
it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects.
Do u agree or disagree? Give examples from your experience.
35. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and
can be said the opposite as well.
36. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years.
Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
37. Education is the biggest barrier in my learning - Einstein. What
do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying
that.
38. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication.
39. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs. Current crucial problems
faced by human?
40. Do you think English will remain to be a global language despite
globalization?
41. Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great
resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others
think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for
corporate sponsors. Choose which position you most agree with and
discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with
details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
42. Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for
some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint
and support your answer with examples and discussion point.
43. You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you
prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?
44. People pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle
sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if
not, why?
45. .'In future illiterate will not be those who cannot read, but those
who do not learn' - By some writer. Discuss what do you understand by
this statement and state your reason


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Hi guys, 
I have booked a test in PTL Cliffton but somehow I heard many people complain about its quality. Has anyone sat the test here before? Thanks ??


----------



## malikjb

I appeared for PTE exam and got my results as mentioned. I made guess work in listening module; hence, not surprised with that section. However, writing section was good , still I got 67 only. Can someone please suggest my improvement areas in writing and overall to be specific? 

Communicative skills

L/R/S/W - 64/70/76/67

Enabling skills

Grammer - 90
Oral fluency - 84
Pronunciation - 70
Spelling - 20
Vocabulary - 74
Written Discourse - 90


----------



## markymark5

malikjb said:


> I appeared for PTE exam and got my results as mentioned. I made guess work in listening module; hence, not surprised with that section. However, writing section was good , still I got 67 only. Can someone please suggest my improvement areas in writing and overall to be specific?
> 
> Communicative skills
> 
> L/R/S/W - 64/70/76/67
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammer - 90
> Oral fluency - 84
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 20
> Vocabulary - 74
> Written Discourse - 90


You got decent Enabling scores except spelling hence it affects all your Comms Scores. Work on that area (proofreading, time management, read a lot of Academic stuff) and after that, I think your good to go.


----------



## l_dm

Unable to clear speaking even after 3 attempts. My speaking scores have been 45, 64 and 56 respectively. However i scored 65+ in gold kit mocks. Can anyone guide me where I am going wrong. Is there any course that can help me in preparation because I need to get 10points within 15 days.


----------



## Ptera

gurungkai said:


> For summarize text, The important question you need to ask yourself is: Who did what? and What happened?
> 
> If you ask yourself this simple question then it will become easier to make a single sentence out of a passager.
> 
> For example : Who did what? Researchers conducted a research on apple...
> What happened? They found that apple provide a lot of nutrients to the body...
> 
> With this simple format, you will be able to write a short summary sentence of 25-35 words.
> 
> Its best to keep the sentence between 25-35 word even though PTE says between 25-75. Any longer than 35 is just going to create chaos as the sentence structure will be spoilt if you add to many joining words like 'and, which,that,however' etc
> 
> My recent score on writing : 90


Hi mate,
Thanks for this! What was your strategy for essay? Did you work through the essay list before the exam?


----------



## vincyf1

Faraz365 said:


> Hi guru...could you please share your number as i have problem with writing.wven i need 79+. Its been 5 times now.my number is <*SNIP>
> 
> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*>... please help me


Faraz, Use the Essay writing template that I had posted earlier. Below is the link. I used it for both the Essay that I got and have scored 90 in it.

My Post with Writing Template

All the Best!


----------



## Ptera

bulop said:


> my opinion: instead of going through below topics, get a writing template and work on this. you have 20min so you need to write fast and correct. At the end you will need to check your essay at least 2min. In my test I got something close to no44, about extreme sports.
> 
> 
> 1. Do you think consumer should avoid over packed products or it is
> responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products?" Give
> your views or any relevant example with your own experience.
> 2. Many people think regions affect successful persons. What is
> your opinion about native regions and accomplished person influence
> on the regions they belong to?
> 3. The environment we are living in is in danger due to various
> problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the
> governments, organization or each individual?
> 4. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to
> spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What
> is your opinion about this?
> 5. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take
> employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 6. Successful sports stars and glamorous film stars are a role model
> for youngsters. Do u support it or not? (Agree/Disagree)
> 7. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take
> employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 8. In education system, assessment through written formal
> examinations is valid or not.
> 9. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your
> opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
> 10. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
> 11. Any new technological development in the recent years is a boon
> or curse for the society in general
> 12. It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting
> a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> 13. Parents should be held legally responsible for their children’s acts.
> What is your opinion? Support it with personal examples....
> 14. Marketing strategy for big companies should be placed on offer
> and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation.
> 15. What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics,
> airplane, and explain why.
> 16. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc.
> And whether u support them or not
> 17. Do you think that place where the person grew has an influence
> on his accomplishments? Explain with example.
> 18. Climate change and about the roles that Government, Corporate
> and Individuals can play to improve it.
> 19. Nowadays TV has become an essential part of life. Medium to
> spread news & awareness and for some it acts like a companion. What
> is your opinion about this?
> 20. Company Top level Authorities should or should not take
> employees suggestions or ideas to take any decisions. Discuss
> 21. Some people believe laws change human behavior. Do you agree
> with it?
> 22. Illiterate of the future would not be one who does not know to
> read, but people who do not know how to learn
> 23. Positive and negative effects of the information revolution
> through mass media.
> 24. Pros and cons of adventures sports.
> 25. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your
> opinion about this? Discuss with appropriate examples.
> 26. Talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions
> 27. Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc.
> And weather u supports them or not
> 28. It is argued that getting married before finishing school or
> getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or
> disagree?
> 29. Imitating celebrities in sports and movies is good or bad
> 30. 30. Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or
> detrimental to society.
> 31. In the past 100 years, there are many inventions such as
> antibiotics, airplanes and computers. What do you think is the most
> important invent for the past 100 years? Why?
> 32. Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to
> assess knowledge at school?
> 33. Information revolution has changed the ways of mass
> communication and had some negative and positive effects on
> individuals’ lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agreed or
> disagree?
> 34. Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is
> it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects.
> Do u agree or disagree? Give examples from your experience.
> 35. In under developed countries, tourism has disadvantages and
> can be said the opposite as well.
> 36. Communication has changed significantly in the last 10 years.
> Discuss the positive and negative impacts of this change.
> 37. Education is the biggest barrier in my learning - Einstein. What
> do you mean by this? And do you think Einstein was correct in saying
> that.
> 38. Positive and Negative effects of today's communication.
> 39. Discuss both sides of Space travel vs. Current crucial problems
> faced by human?
> 40. Do you think English will remain to be a global language despite
> globalization?
> 41. Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great
> resource for public schools that need additional funding, but others
> think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for
> corporate sponsors. Choose which position you most agree with and
> discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with
> details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
> 42. Television has many useful functions to play in everyone's life, for
> some its relaxation, for some it is companion. Discuss your viewpoint
> and support your answer with examples and discussion point.
> 43. You are given climate as the field of study. Which area will you
> prefer? Explain why you picked up the particular area for your study?
> 44. People pursue dangerous activities like sky diving, motorcycle
> sports, white-water river rafting etc. Do you support? If yes, why and if
> not, why?
> 45. .'In future illiterate will not be those who cannot read, but those
> who do not learn' - By some writer. Discuss what do you understand by
> this statement and state your reason


Thanks for the list mate. I need a list to think about the arguments for each topic before the exam. What do you mean by template? Do you have one?


----------



## vincyf1

Ptera said:


> Thanks for the list mate. I need a list to think about the arguments for each topic before the exam. What do you mean by template? Do you have one?


Check below link buddy 

My Post with Writing Template

:yo:


----------



## bulop

Ptera, PTE writing essay part is all about a template. you can find many templates on google or on this thread. any of them will work for you. at the end this is not ielts therefore you can use same template for every question type.


----------



## Ptera

bulop said:


> Ptera, PTE writing essay part is all about a template. you can find many templates on google or on this thread. any of them will work for you. at the end this is not ielts therefore you can use same template for every question type.


Thanks bulop!
I will do it this way..


----------



## gurungkai

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Thanks for this! What was your strategy for essay? Did you work through the essay list before the exam?


Hey,
Sure do.

With essay its very simple as well, as long as you have a structure.

The introduction should include 3 sentences : 
1. Broad statement about the topic
2. Rewrite the question
3. In this essay [ I will discuss why (your two arguments) or (advantage and disadvantage).

For a paragraph : it consist of 4 parts
1. Opening sentence
2. Supporting sentence
3. Evidence 
4. Closing

Conclusion includes 2 parts:
1.In this essay, i discussed . . ..
2.In my Opinion, Rewrite the question.

I will post the summarize and essay i got in the exam.

Summarize Written test:
1. The first one i received was about two female (Lets call her linda and emily cause i forgot the name) who were trying to save turtles nest and providing kinda like an airBnb service to earn money to support their effort.

So my answer was: Linda and Emily launched an initiative to protect turtles nest and keep the beach clean via providing accommodation service to guest's to raise funds for their efforts.

2. The second one was relating to cows and their ability to digest grass and how human cant digest grass . The passage contained information like grass and cows connection and other details like size of a cow stomach etc .

My answer was: Cows possess an organ the size of medicine ball, which allows them to digest high quality plant protein that a normal human with a single stomach is unable to absorb.

Simple, between the length of 25-35 words 

For the essay, my question about the use of formal exam to assess students learning.
My answer:

Introduction : Remember the 3 parts i described above on introduction.
1. The use of formal examination to assess a student's learning is becoming widely used in many educational institutes around the world. [Broad statement]
2. Many educational institutes adopt this method to analyse a student's learning. [Rewrite the question]
3. In this essay, i will discuss the advantages and disadvantages of utilizing Formal examination to assess a students' learning. [In this essay. (your arguments)]

First paragraph:
1. Many educational institution use formal examination because it is an effective and efficient way to determine a students' learning. [Opening sentence]
2. Clearly, formal exam helps to identify the strength and weakness of an individual student. [ Supporting the opening sentence]
3. For example, students who are accepted to prestigious universities like Harvard are able to do so, because they have worked on their weakness and shortcoming to pursue higher education. [ Evidence]
4. The use of formal examination is an effective way to assess a students' learning. [ Closing sentence = rewrite the opening in a different way]

Second paragraph:
1. In contrast, formal education should not be the only method to assess a students' learning. [ Opening]
2. Whilst some student excel in theoretical and analytical skills, there are some students who excel in different areas like sports, music, etc. [Supporting]
3. A recent survey on Australian catholic university reported that 35% of undergraduate students preferred other method's of assessment to be adopted to test their learning. [Evidence]
4. Students' learning should not be determined by only using formal examination as the determining factor. [Closing]

Conclusion : Remember the 2 parts in a conclusion.
1.In this essay, I discussed the advantages and disadvantage of using formal examination to assess a students' learning. 
2.In my opinion, formal examination is an efficient means of identifying the strength and pitfalls of a student, but it should not be the only method adopted to assess a student.

This is exactly the way i wrote in my writing and i got 90 

My test result on August 2017:
LRSW 83,86,76,90

I have to resit again cause i need 79 each bands


----------



## gurungkai

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Thanks for this! What was your strategy for essay? Did you work through the essay list before the exam?


Also for the evidence sentence in a paragraph, You can make a random one.
For example: i randomly made up harvard students and about Australian catholic university.
As long as it flows with the essay topic, go Shakespeare on the evidence part


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

It seems like my post has been out of attention so I repost it now. I will take a test in PTL Cliffton Melbourne but heard some bad reviews. Has anyone taken a test there before? Thanks


----------



## Diggy

I need another good academic site apart from sciencedaily.


----------



## gurungkai

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> It seems like my post has been out of attention so I repost it now. I will take a test in PTL Cliffton Melbourne but heard some bad reviews. Has anyone taken a test there before? Thanks


Hm, Where did you heard that? Cause i have mine booked at that centre on September 1st as the Melbourne Polytechnic in Preston is booked.

Do keep me updated on how your experience go.

When is your test btw?


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

gurungkai said:


> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like my post has been out of attention so I repost it now. I will take a test in PTL Cliffton Melbourne but heard some bad reviews. Has anyone taken a test there before? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, Where did you heard that? Cause i have mine booked at that centre on September 1st as the Melbourne Polytechnic in Preston is booked.
> 
> Do keep me updated on how your experience go.
> 
> When is your test btw?[/QUOTE
> I booked on 15th Sep. I heard it from some of my classmates, and some reviews online. No wonder this test center is still having availability in September while others are fully booked.
Click to expand...


----------



## sharv

MnBT said:


> My ordeal continues .....
> 
> Got my 5th attempt result....
> 
> L/R/ S/W 85/83/89/78
> 
> 4th attempt I missed in Listening by 1 mark...all other section was 80+
> 
> This time I missed in writing by 1 mark....
> 
> Don't know what to do ....
> 
> I thought this attempt was the hardest from all 5 attempt because I received most reading listening question related to medical terminology....
> 
> I am tired of putting too much time and money in this....
> 
> Have 60 points for 189... Any luck for getting invited ?
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


dont give up brother.. its hard to accept by coming this close. but dont give up. i too have same story.. 60 points, giving pte again and again.. but remain short of few mark... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

JHubble said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my results.
> 
> I wanna cry
> L/R/S/W - 78/81/87/85


too close bro.. just dont give up.. you are just there.! just one more time!! u gonna get it this tym!


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpkm

Hello, 

Trying to schedule PTE-A exam where I need some help with filling up form where i see some options on last screen before schedule booking screen appears? 



> *Question:*
> *What language do you speak mostly at home?


- Should i provide my native language here (which we usually speak at home, or should it be English itself?



> *Question:*
> If you have been asked to provide a code or reference number, enter it here:


- What is this about, what number is being asked, i don't seem to have any other than PTE ID?



> *Declaration check boxes:*
> 1. *By checking the box below I am expressly consenting to the Privacy Policies on PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places I am aware that I have certain rights to access, modify, and rectify my personal data as set forth in such privacy policies.
> 2. *By checking the box below, you agree that Pearson may share your score report data and personal registration details with relevant immigration authorities when used in the visa application process for a nominated country/countries. Pearson will only share such details where there is a reasonable suspicion of testing malpractice or fraud.
> 3. *I hereby agree to the terms and conditions set forth in the PTE Academic Test Taker Handbook in effect at the time I take the PTE Academic or the PTE Academic NS, including without limitation those relating to testing, score cancellation, examinee misconduct, test irregularity policies and confidentiality of the test.


- I get that all of above three are mandatory, but what 2 and 3 specifically mean and there significance?



> *Aus / NZ specific declaration: *
> Important note for those applying for a visa to work or study in Australia or New Zealand: By ticking the relevant box you consent to Pearson allocating your score electronically to the Australian Department of Immigration (DIBP) and/or Immigration New Zealand (INZ) for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa.
> I consent to my score being allocated to DIBP (Australia)
> I consent to my score being allocated to INZ (New Zealand)


- What do these mean, do i have to say yes for both (while I am planning for Aus only at the moment. 



> *Question: *
> *Which country are you planning to study, work or settle? If you have not yet decided please select your preferred destination.


- Should i say Aus in this case?



> *Question:*
> *Why are you taking PTE Academic?


- I believe answer for this would be "Skilled Immigration / Permanent Residency"?



> *Question: *
> *If you are taking PTE Academic for study, which level are you applying for?


- "Not Studying"?



> *Question:*
> *Which field of study are you applying for?


- "Not Studying"?


Can someone experienced help me on these please (more specifically, on Declaration related to Aus / NZ)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

sdpkm said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to schedule PTE-A exam where I need some help with filling up form where i see some options on last screen before schedule booking screen appears?
> 
> 
> - Should i provide my native language here (which we usually speak at home, or should it be English itself?
> I provided my native language here
> 
> - What is this about, what number is being asked, i don't seem to have any other than PTE ID?
> If there is any promo code from Pearson, like some voucher ID if you have any
> 
> - I get that all of above three are mandatory, but what 2 and 3 specifically mean and there significance?
> These are regular policies which can be read and understood. That's all.
> 
> - What do these mean, do i have to say yes for both (while I am planning for Aus only at the moment.
> I chose only Aus, if you are interested you can choose both. Not compulsory that you need to choose both
> 
> - Should i say Aus in this case?
> Yes you can say AUS
> 
> 
> - I believe answer for this would be "Skilled Immigration / Permanent Residency"?
> Correct
> 
> - "Not Studying"?
> Correct
> 
> - "Not Studying"?
> Correct
> 
> Can someone experienced help me on these please (more specifically, on Declaration related to Aus / NZ)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have answered your questions above.


----------



## sdpkm

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I have answered your questions above.


Thanks Ravi, 

I am planning to book a test which is 2 months from now with zero knowledge about it at the moment. I notice that you recently aced it in just 2-3 days  so hope 2 months would give me sufficient time.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

gurungkai said:


> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like my post has been out of attention so I repost it now. I will take a test in PTL Cliffton Melbourne but heard some bad reviews. Has anyone taken a test there before? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, Where did you heard that? Cause i have mine booked at that centre on September 1st as the Melbourne Polytechnic in Preston is booked.
> 
> Do keep me updated on how your experience go.
> 
> When is your test btw?
Click to expand...

Hi, i booked the test on 15th September. I heard from my friends and some reviews online. And the main point that makes me wonder is that while other test centres seem to be fully booked in September, this test centre has a lot of availability


----------



## theillusionist

I gave the PTE Gold Kit Mock Test A :

PFB the scores

L 73
R 54
S 73
W 69

Grammar 47
Oral fluency 66
Pronunciation 75 
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 85 
Written discourse 79 

Please give me the needed guidance. So that I can improve in Mock Test B and get ready for PTE main exam. If I do not score 79+ then I do not stand a chance for Aus PR.


----------



## sharma1981

theillusionist said:


> I gave the PTE Gold Kit Mock Test A :
> 
> PFB the scores
> 
> L 73
> R 54
> S 73
> W 69
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral fluency 66
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 85
> Written discourse 79
> 
> Please give me the needed guidance. So that I can improve in Mock Test B and get ready for PTE main exam. If I do not score 79+ then I do not stand a chance for Aus PR.


Seems you are making grammatical mistakes. Could that be the reason that while reading as well those are getting pronounced wrong as well?


----------



## theillusionist

sharma1981 said:


> Seems you are making grammatical mistakes. Could that be the reason that while reading as well those are getting pronounced wrong as well?


In the reading section, fill in the blanks had lot of complex words, for which I did not know the meaning. 

Will it be the same in main exam as well ? 

Suggest me ways to improve my scores bro.


----------



## karthkri

Need some advise, with the attached scores, is that 10 points? Listening 80, Reading 65, Speaking 74, Writing 73. Does the enabling skills have to be also 65 and above to claim 10 points. My enabling skills are Grammar 79, Oral 64, Pronunciation 78, spelling 75, vocabulary 63, WD 83










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

gurungkai said:


> Hey,
> Sure do.
> 
> With essay its very simple as well, as long as you have a structure.
> 
> The introduction should include 3 sentences :
> 1. Broad statement about the topic
> 2. Rewrite the question
> 3. In this essay [ I will discuss why (your two arguments) or (advantage and disadvantage).
> 
> For a paragraph : it consist of 4 parts
> 1. Opening sentence
> 2. Supporting sentence
> 3. Evidence
> 4. Closing
> 
> Conclusion includes 2 parts:
> 1.In this essay, i discussed . . ..
> 2.In my Opinion, Rewrite the question.
> 
> I will post the summarize and essay i got in the exam.
> 
> Summarize Written test:
> 1. The first one i received was about two female (Lets call her linda and emily cause i forgot the name) who were trying to save turtles nest and providing kinda like an airBnb service to earn money to support their effort.
> 
> So my answer was: Linda and Emily launched an initiative to protect turtles nest and keep the beach clean via providing accommodation service to guest's to raise funds for their efforts.
> 
> 2. The second one was relating to cows and their ability to digest grass and how human cant digest grass . The passage contained information like grass and cows connection and other details like size of a cow stomach etc .
> 
> My answer was: Cows possess an organ the size of medicine ball, which allows them to digest high quality plant protein that a normal human with a single stomach is unable to absorb.
> 
> Simple, between the length of 25-35 words
> 
> For the essay, my question about the use of formal exam to assess students learning.
> My answer:
> 
> Introduction : Remember the 3 parts i described above on introduction.
> 1. The use of formal examination to assess a student's learning is becoming widely used in many educational institutes around the world. [Broad statement]
> 2. Many educational institutes adopt this method to analyse a student's learning. [Rewrite the question]
> 3. In this essay, i will discuss the advantages and disadvantages of utilizing Formal examination to assess a students' learning. [In this essay. (your arguments)]
> 
> First paragraph:
> 1. Many educational institution use formal examination because it is an effective and efficient way to determine a students' learning. [Opening sentence]
> 2. Clearly, formal exam helps to identify the strength and weakness of an individual student. [ Supporting the opening sentence]
> 3. For example, students who are accepted to prestigious universities like Harvard are able to do so, because they have worked on their weakness and shortcoming to pursue higher education. [ Evidence]
> 4. The use of formal examination is an effective way to assess a students' learning. [ Closing sentence = rewrite the opening in a different way]
> 
> Second paragraph:
> 1. In contrast, formal education should not be the only method to assess a students' learning. [ Opening]
> 2. Whilst some student excel in theoretical and analytical skills, there are some students who excel in different areas like sports, music, etc. [Supporting]
> 3. A recent survey on Australian catholic university reported that 35% of undergraduate students preferred other method's of assessment to be adopted to test their learning. [Evidence]
> 4. Students' learning should not be determined by only using formal examination as the determining factor. [Closing]
> 
> Conclusion : Remember the 2 parts in a conclusion.
> 1.In this essay, I discussed the advantages and disadvantage of using formal examination to assess a students' learning.
> 2.In my opinion, formal examination is an efficient means of identifying the strength and pitfalls of a student, but it should not be the only method adopted to assess a student.
> 
> This is exactly the way i wrote in my writing and i got 90
> 
> My test result on August 2017:
> LRSW 83,86,76,90
> 
> I have to resit again cause i need 79 each bands


Thank you for your detailed explanation! It seems that you followed the format of e2language, which I tried as well.. I will continue in this way and will prepare go through all essays in order to have an idea of my arguments. By the way, I scored 90 in speaking, so if you have questions, pls feel free to ask;-)
Thanks a lot mate!!


----------



## sharma1981

theillusionist said:


> In the reading section, fill in the blanks had lot of complex words, for which I did not know the meaning.
> 
> Will it be the same in main exam as well ?
> 
> Suggest me ways to improve my scores bro.


People are able to score good marks in PTE and from my personal exp i don't think i got too complex words. Don't be stressed and practice on the reading part a bit. Its possible that your reading pace is uneven and pauses are not correct. Go thru few youtube videos on reading and then practice a bit


----------



## tatsme

sharma1981 said:


> Post your speaking samples here and i am sure people will share their feedback


Thanks for your reply

Request you guys to please share your feedback for the voice samples whose links are given below. I face another weird problem. Suppose if there are 5 describe images- I invariably end up screwing at least 2 of them especially when my understanding of the graph is lacking.Does anyone face similar problem? how to overcome it??

Link for Read Aloud
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2bnlqQnpGT0tlYlU/view?usp=sharing

Link for Describe Image:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2QWF4bmxuYkt4bVU/view?usp=sharing

Link for Retell Lecture
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2MEstdmo2OFBZTlU/view?usp=sharing

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai

karthkri said:


> Need some advise, with the attached scores, is that 10 points? Listening 80, Reading 65, Speaking 74, Writing 73. Does the enabling skills have to be also 65 and above to claim 10 points. My enabling skills are Grammar 79, Oral 64, Pronunciation 78, spelling 75, vocabulary 63, WD 83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Karthkri,

You can claim 10 points for language as you need to score 65 and more in LRSW sections. Enabling skill points does not matter. 

*You have achieved a test score of at least 65 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.*

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english


----------



## tatsme

sdpkm said:


> Thanks Ravi,
> 
> I am planning to book a test which is 2 months from now with zero knowledge about it at the moment. I notice that you recently aced it in just 2-3 days  so hope 2 months would give me sufficient time.


hey, I feel 2 months is good time to prepare; I suggest you book the test only at a later date once you get started.


----------



## sharma1981

tatsme said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Request you guys to please share your feedback for the voice samples whose links are given below. I face another weird problem. Suppose if there are 5 describe images- I invariably end up screwing at least 2 of them especially when my understanding of the graph is lacking.Does anyone face similar problem? how to overcome it??
> 
> Link for Read Aloud
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2bnlqQnpGT0tlYlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Link for Describe Image:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2QWF4bmxuYkt4bVU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Link for Retell Lecture
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2MEstdmo2OFBZTlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Cheers


Hi

See the keywords using to explain the graphs
a) What is the graph type
b) Is it comparing something? OR is that just a graph which explains the trend? If trend, then positive or negative
c) What is the graph trying to show (practice this)
d) Now talk in your own words using the data in the graph. If you can make anything logical then OK else just keep talking seeing the data you see.
e) Conclude in the end. I prefer to use word "In Conclusion, XXXXXXXX". Start this when about 30-32 seconds are done so that you finish by 39th or 40th second. DONT RUSH


----------



## riyapatel

Ptera said:


> Thank you for your detailed explanation! It seems that you followed the format of e2language, which I tried as well.. I will continue in this way and will prepare go through all essays in order to have an idea of my arguments. By the way, I scored 90 in speaking, so if you have questions, pls feel free to ask;-)
> Thanks a lot mate!!


 hii, i have problem with speaking could u help me if u have any template for discribe image
and retell lac. Pls i have exam on 28th august.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdpkm

tatsme said:


> hey, I feel 2 months is good time to prepare; I suggest you book the test only at a later date once you get started.


Thanks, booked the dates accordingly. Believe this is the main thread on EF for PTE for asking doubts / questions while preparing?


----------



## kanchanup

Hi everyone,
I appeared in PTE Academic exam today.
Got a strange task in listening. There was a video on the screen and then i had to choose the paragraph that best relates with what's being told .
Task remains same ,but they have changed the pattern a bit. I was not aware that they started giving videos also in the listening tasks.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## archin

kanchanup said:


> Hi everyone,
> I appeared in PTE Academic exam today.
> Got a strange task in listening. There was a video on the screen and then i had to choose the paragraph that best relates with what's being told .
> Task remains same ,but they have changed the pattern a bit. I was not aware that they started giving videos also in the listening tasks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



I had the same question, a video narrating something and then had to choose the right option...was pleasantly surprised when I saw that..:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

archin said:


> I had the same question, a video narrating something and then had to choose the right option...was pleasantly surprised when I saw that..:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh thats strange,i did not see any post regarding the same ,so thought of sharing it.
 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## archin

kanchanup said:


> Ohhh thats strange,i did not see any post regarding the same ,so thought of sharing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk




Yup, my test was on 12th Aug!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurungkai

Ptera said:


> Thank you for your detailed explanation! It seems that you followed the format of e2language, which I tried as well.. I will continue in this way and will prepare go through all essays in order to have an idea of my arguments. By the way, I scored 90 in speaking, so if you have questions, pls feel free to ask;-)
> Thanks a lot mate!!



No worries mate.

Perhaps you can help me with the describe image and retell lecture section cause i get anxious during that part. Appreciate your help.


----------



## archin

gurungkai said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can help me with the describe image and retell lecture section cause i get anxious during that part. Appreciate your help.




With describe image, what I did was to prepare an introduction around the graph or image presented, example, this bar/line/image represents, content on the x axis plus the title (if any) and speak the entire 40 seconds or atleast 35 seconds, key is to not correct yourself if you missed anything or said something wrong (happens with dates and numbers a lot). With retell lecture, all you need to do is, Mark the most important points, like dates, names, concepts, illness names, effects, resolution etc, and phrase it the way you like. Don't pay attention to garbage that you'll hear during the lecture...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

I got my pte score LRSW: 84 81 90 77.
CAN ANYONE HELP me with writing specially written discourse

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

kanchanup said:


> I got my pte score LRSW: 84 81 90 77.
> CAN ANYONE HELP me with writing specially written discourse
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Hello 

Good scores though you slightly missed in W. No worries. I think you are almost there.

Just follow few templates and try to see if you make any grammatical mistakes. Watch E2 Language tutorials.

While preparing again do practice the modules where you are already 79+


----------



## archin

kanchanup said:


> I got my pte score LRSW: 84 81 90 77.
> CAN ANYONE HELP me with writing specially written discourse
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk




Good scores!! Do you mind sharing the enabling scores? That helps in telling where the drawback is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

archin said:


> Good scores!! Do you mind sharing the enabling scores? That helps in telling where the drawback is...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, here is the snapshot.









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky_luck

Hi! Does anyone here could suggest what test center is most recommended to take the pte exam? Thank you for those who will response.. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gurungkai

kanchanup said:


> I got my pte score LRSW: 84 81 90 77.
> CAN ANYONE HELP me with writing specially written discourse
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Hey Kanchan, Here is the reply i gave to another member who was asking about writing section 

My written disclosure was 90 and my PTE result is LRSW 83 86 76 90

Anyways i hope this helps you. Its the actual question/answer for the writing section i had on the PTE test.

Perhaps you could lend some tips on Speaking for us 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With essay its very simple as well, as long as you have a structure.

The introduction should include 3 sentences : 
1. Broad statement about the topic
2. Rewrite the question
3. In this essay [ I will discuss why (your two arguments) or (advantage and disadvantage).

For a paragraph : it consist of 4 parts
1. Opening sentence
2. Supporting sentence
3. Evidence 
4. Closing

Conclusion includes 2 parts:
1.In this essay, i discussed . . ..
2.In my Opinion, Rewrite the question.

I will post the summarize and essay i got in the exam.

Summarize Written test:
1. The first one i received was about two female (Lets call her linda and emily cause i forgot the name) who were trying to save turtles nest and providing kinda like an airBnb service to earn money to support their effort.

So my answer was: Linda and Emily launched an initiative to protect turtles nest and keep the beach clean via providing accommodation service to guest's to raise funds for their efforts.

2. The second one was relating to cows and their ability to digest grass and how human cant digest grass . The passage contained information like grass and cows connection and other details like size of a cow stomach etc .

My answer was: Cows possess an organ the size of medicine ball, which allows them to digest high quality plant protein that a normal human with a single stomach is unable to absorb.

Simple, between the length of 25-35 words 

For the essay, my question about the use of formal exam to assess students learning.
My answer:

Introduction : Remember the 3 parts i described above on introduction.
1. The use of formal examination to assess a student's learning is becoming widely used in many educational institutes around the world. [Broad statement]
2. Many educational institutes adopt this method to analyse a student's learning. [Rewrite the question]
3. In this essay, i will discuss the advantages and disadvantages of utilizing Formal examination to assess a students' learning. [In this essay. (your arguments)]

First paragraph:
1. Many educational institution use formal examination because it is an effective and efficient way to determine a students' learning. [Opening sentence]
2. Clearly, formal exam helps to identify the strength and weakness of an individual student. [ Supporting the opening sentence]
3. For example, students who are accepted to prestigious universities like Harvard are able to do so, because they have worked on their weakness and shortcoming to pursue higher education. [ Evidence]
4. The use of formal examination is an effective way to assess a students' learning. [ Closing sentence = rewrite the opening in a different way]

Second paragraph:
1. In contrast, formal education should not be the only method to assess a students' learning. [ Opening]
2. Whilst some student excel in theoretical and analytical skills, there are some students who excel in different areas like sports, music, etc. [Supporting]
3. A recent survey on Australian catholic university reported that 35% of undergraduate students preferred other method's of assessment to be adopted to test their learning. [Evidence]
4. Students' learning should not be determined by only using formal examination as the determining factor. [Closing]

Conclusion : Remember the 2 parts in a conclusion.
1.In this essay, I discussed the advantages and disadvantage of using formal examination to assess a students' learning. 
2.In my opinion, formal examination is an efficient means of identifying the strength and pitfalls of a student, but it should not be the only method adopted to assess a student.

This is exactly the way i wrote in my writing and i got 90


----------



## ArGo

Hello everyone - I am planning for my 2nd attempt on 24th, just took 2 mock tests and below are the scores. I have a doubt, if am improving or declining in scores. 

Help me identify which part should I concentrate more on in next 2 days. Now i am worried if I can score 79+ with the below results.  

PTE (19/July) - LRSW - 67, 60, 87, 71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83
Mock 1 (14/Aug) - LRSW - 70, 70, 87, 65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79
Mock 2 (21/Aug) -LRSW - 75, 62, 76, 72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90

Any strategies!?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

tatsme said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Request you guys to please share your feedback for the voice samples whose links are given below. I face another weird problem. Suppose if there are 5 describe images- I invariably end up screwing at least 2 of them especially when my understanding of the graph is lacking.Does anyone face similar problem? how to overcome it??
> 
> Link for Read Aloud
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2bnlqQnpGT0tlYlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Link for Describe Image:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2QWF4bmxuYkt4bVU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Link for Retell Lecture
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2MEstdmo2OFBZTlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Cheers


- Read a loud - breaking too much. I would suggest listen to what you recorded without seeing the text and see if you can understand the meaning, if no then you are breaking too much. Also, work a little on intonation. Apart from that, it looks great.

-Describe Image - Same issue as mentioned above. Also don't worry too much of content, just speak fluently about something related to the given graph+ data. They see how well you speak. But don't go off the topic.

- Re tell lecture - looks good.


----------



## archin

tatsme said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Request you guys to please share your feedback for the voice samples whose links are given below. I face another weird problem. Suppose if there are 5 describe images- I invariably end up screwing at least 2 of them especially when my understanding of the graph is lacking.Does anyone face similar problem? how to overcome it??
> 
> Link for Read Aloud
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2bnlqQnpGT0tlYlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Link for Describe Image:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2QWF4bmxuYkt4bVU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Link for Retell Lecture
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bR4e9zI6O2MEstdmo2OFBZTlU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Cheers


Heard your clips, when you say lecturer, it sounds unclear, you may want to use words like "the speaker says" something that may sounds clear....I'd suggest you try speechnotes.co, and see if the system recognizes what you're saying clearly.

In your Describe Image clip - You took several pauses, like at "The Pie Chart Depicts" and then a one full second of silence, and then several instances until you finish introducing the pie chart. Thereafter your flow is smooth.
Give yourself a few seconds to frame a standard introduction, like "The pie chart represents, sources of expenses incurred by a household with an average monthly income" Then put the points down based on the chart. Your phrasing was right, a few words here and there....plus please do not hesitate, do not even worry about the content, since your fluency and pronunciation will lose out otherwise...

It is best to keep in mind that the plosives, with the mic right in front of your mouth, will result in a pop, that not only distorts the recording, and since the recorder and the analyzer is a system here, you may not get the word recorded clearly for the system to understand what you've said, Please keep the mid between your nose and your upper lip, and not directly in front of the nose or the mouth, but at an angle so, none of the air you breathe out is captured by the mic.

Again, using speechnotes.co will help a lot.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## mike129

ArGo said:


> Hello everyone - I am planning for my 2nd attempt on 24th, just took 2 mock tests and below are the scores. I have a doubt, if am improving or declining in scores.
> 
> Help me identify which part should I concentrate more on in next 2 days. Now i am worried if I can score 79+ with the below results.
> 
> PTE (19/July) - LRSW - 67, 60, 87, 71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83
> Mock 1 (14/Aug) - LRSW - 70, 70, 87, 65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79
> Mock 2 (21/Aug) -LRSW - 75, 62, 76, 72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90
> 
> Any strategies!?


your scores looks good..you will probably get 79+ ..since the marking is more generous in the real exam...But what is your strategy for the writing ? you got a perfect 90 in grammar and WD and 87 in Vocabulary any tips ?


----------



## Mneo26

Hey guys,

I gave PTA Practice A and have below scores. I am a bit puzzled looking at my overall scores as my enabling scores seems to be pretty bad. Can anyone please enlighten me if these scores are correct?

Overall :82
Communication : Listening: 86, reading :83, speaking : 83, writing : 83

Enabling : grammar 67, oral fluency 81, pronounciation 70, spelling 69, vocab 79, written discourse 47


----------



## ArGo

mike129 said:


> your scores looks good..you will probably get 79+ ..since the marking is more generous in the real exam...But what is your strategy for the writing ? you got a perfect 90 in grammar and WD and 87 in Vocabulary any tips ?


For writing I follow the simple sentence formation by just avoiding long and complex sentences. 
Written discourse is always high score in all my tests as I followed the same structure explained by E2L. 
Vocabulary, I was bad initially then in the last practice test I tried using simple alternate words like ongoing debate, outweigh, extraordinary, strongly disagree 
Don't repeat any words in essay just use alternate (synonyms) words instead. 
Grammar score is taken from essay, fill in the blanks, SST, SWT.. Thumb rule I followed is keep it simple and don't repeat words. For SWT, I tried to use passive voice, which makes it simple and long sentence of up to 30 words. 


Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## malikjb

Hi Everyone,

Below is my score report. Is it advisable to go for review.
Ia m not sure how come my enabling score in spelling is 20 only whereas both grammar and written discourse is 90


----------



## archin

malikjb said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my score report. Is it advisable to go for review.
> 
> Ia m not sure how come my enabling score in spelling is 20 only whereas both grammar and written discourse is 90




Did you check the keyboard if all keys were working properly and typing all the letters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mneo26

Mneo26 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I gave PTA Practice A and have below scores. I am a bit puzzled looking at my overall scores as my enabling scores seems to be pretty bad. Can anyone please enlighten me if these scores are correct?
> 
> Overall :82
> Communication : Listening: 86, reading :83, speaking : 83, writing : 83
> 
> Enabling : grammar 67, oral fluency 81, pronounciation 70, spelling 69, vocab 79, written discourse 47


Can anyone please help me if these scores are correct as it seems my overall scores are more than enabling scores. And which are the areas where i can improve?


----------



## hdp9star

archin said:


> Did you check the keyboard if all keys were working properly and typing all the letters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's important point and sometimes just couple of keys have an issue and many people overlook it. 

For me in one exam, the keyboard was so smooth and I thought it would be amazing for the typing. But I soon realised the keys "A & S" have problem. whenever I clicked 7 out of 10 times it printed two times.

This kind of problems are rare but hard to identify due to hectic time management and nervousness.


----------



## Diggy

I think speaking slow doesn't just work at all, I think the key is speaking as fast as possible.


----------



## Ptera

Hello experts, 
I wrote my summary for below text. Could you pls share have a look and let me know whether below summary is good enough to get 79+?

When Namibia gained independence in 1990, teenager Pascolena Florry was herding goats in the country’s dry, desolate northern savannah. Her job, unpaid and dangerous, was to protect her parents’ livestock from preying jackals and leopards. She saw wildlife as the enemy, and many of the other indigenous inhabitants of Namibia’s rural communal lands shared her view. Wildlife poaching was commonplace. Fifteen years later, 31-year-old Pascolena’s life and outlook are very different. She has built a previously undreamed-of career in tourism and is the first black Namibian to be appointed manager of a guest lodge. Her village, and hundreds of others, have directly benefited from government efforts to devolve wildlife management and tourism development on communal lands to conservancies run by indigenous peoples. “Now we see the wildlife as our way of creating jobs and opportunities as the tourism industry grows,” she also says. “The future is better with wildlife around, not only for jobs, but also for the environment” (Florry 2004).

Summary:
The government of Namibia has shifted the wildlife management and the development of tourism to the local communities, which has a positive effect on a local job market as well as on the environment.


----------



## rhassan

What is the validation period of PTE score for Australian immigration? Is it 2 years or 3?


----------



## AussizMig

rhassan said:


> What is the validation period of PTE score for Australian immigration? Is it 2 years or 3?


2

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi everyone. 
Is IELTS Academic accepted for Australia ?


----------



## NB

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi everyone.
> Is IELTS Academic accepted for Australia ?


All versions of IELTS are accepted by DIBP for immigration purposes 
I have rechecked the same and then only confirming it as there was a discussion on this issue a few weeks back

Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger

rhassan said:


> What is the validation period of PTE score for Australian immigration? Is it 2 years or 3?


As far as DBIP is concerned, It is 3 years if this question pertains to the main applicant. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> I think speaking slow doesn't just work at all, I think the key is speaking as fast as possible.


Key is speaking loud and at a consistent pace with momentarily pause at commas and periods.

Don't go slow BUT DO NOT RUN AS WELL. Key is CLARITY and Fluency NOT SPEED


----------



## Ham Admanedien

newbienz said:


> All versions of IELTS are accepted by DIBP for immigration purposes
> I have rechecked the same and then only confirming it as there was a discussion on this issue a few weeks back
> 
> Cheers


Great. Thanks!
From your point of view, Whichever more probably to achieve 7, specially in writing, Academic or General module?


----------



## NB

Ham Admanedien said:


> Great. Thanks!
> From your point of view, Whichever more probably to achieve 7, specially in writing, Academic or General module?


I am the last person you should look for advice for English scores

I have just given 1 exam after studying for a couple of days

There are many members who specialise in this section who will surely guide you

Cheers


----------



## hulisan08

Thanks everyone for your support and importantly making me not to give up. I got the desired results today. Not the best, but i will take it.

All the best, and like many of the fellow members told, never give up.


----------



## markymark5

hulisan08 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and importantly making me not to give up. I got the desired results today. Not the best, but i will take it.
> 
> All the best, and like many of the fellow members told, never give up.


Congrats. have you able to update your EOI before the invitation rounds?


----------



## hulisan08

Thank you. I was watching the invites not reaching 65 in the forum, and deep down was praying for better results.

i received my results an hour back. so, hopefully should be updated before next round.



markymark5 said:


> Congrats. have you able to update your EOI before the invitation rounds?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Mneo26 said:


> Can anyone please help me if these scores are correct as it seems my overall scores are more than enabling scores. And which are the areas where i can improve?


This can be possible. So go ahead with the next steps and congrats on 79+.

Why do you need to improve? You already have 79+ in R W L S. Enabling scores don't matter.


----------



## kanchanup

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> This can be possible. So go ahead with the next steps and congrats on 79+.
> 
> Why do you need to improve? You already have 79+ in R W L S. Enabling scores don't matter.


I Guess he/she appeared for practice mock test, not real exam.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki

Congratulations on finally making it! I guess you’d be selected in the August 26th round itself. 



hulisan08 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and importantly making me not to give up. I got the desired results today. Not the best, but i will take it.
> 
> All the best, and like many of the fellow members told, never give up.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08

Thanks. The draw was complete by the time i got my results. Hopefully next round:fingerscrossed:


allajunaki said:


> Congratulations on finally making it! I guess you’d be selected in the August 26th round itself.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

Got my results for the PTE attempted last week

PTE (16-Aug) - L 82 / R 76 / S 79 / W 74

My scores on practice test were

LRSW - 77 / 69 / 90 / 69 (without any preparation)
LRSW - 84 / 75 / 90 / 81 (after 10 days of prep and practice) 

I was hoping to score 79 in each on the real exam but I think the key points which led to low score on my real exam was Time Management during Reading and Writing sections

1) Could not review my essay properly since it took a bit of time for me to gather ideas
2) Spent too much time on Re-order and had to guess it towards the end. 

One key point to note here is that sequence of the Reading questions was not the same as on the book and practice exam so be prepared for that.

Will try again in the first week of Sep for the magic number.

Thanks


----------



## hulisan08

I had the same issue too. i was out of time when the reading-choose single option question occured. As it did not have negetive marking, i just selected one randomly. this caused my reading marks to go down.

Better luck next time and always keep an eye on the clock.

Cheers!!


manpreet123 said:


> Got my results for the PTE attempted last week
> 
> PTE (16-Aug) - L 82 / R 76 / S 79 / W 74
> 
> My scores on practice test were
> 
> LRSW - 77 / 69 / 90 / 69 (without any preparation)
> LRSW - 84 / 75 / 90 / 81 (after 10 days of prep and practice)
> 
> I was hoping to score 79 in each on the real exam but I think the key points which led to low score on my real exam was Time Management during Reading and Writing sections
> 
> 1) Could not review my essay properly since it took a bit of time for me to gather ideas
> 2) Spent too much time on Re-order and had to guess it towards the end.
> 
> One key point to note here is that sequence of the Reading questions was not the same as on the book and practice exam so be prepared for that.
> 
> Will try again in the first week of Sep for the magic number.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mneo26

kanchanup said:


> aussie_dreamz_0209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This can be possible. So go ahead with the next steps and congrats on 79+.
> 
> Why do you need to improve? You already have 79+ in R W L S. Enabling scores don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I Guess he/she appeared for practice mock test, not real exam.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes he/me appeared for practice 1 only till now). I will try to give pracrice 2 and see whether i can repeat these scores. Looking at enabling scores, it does give me some idea where i lack, will try and practice more in this area. Hopefully, i can achieve these scores on 25th, on the big day.


----------



## sumitgupta22

hulisan08 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and importantly making me not to give up. I got the desired results today. Not the best, but i will take it.
> 
> All the best, and like many of the fellow members told, never give up.


Congratz.. When did you update your EOI?


----------



## sumitgupta22

manpreet123 said:


> Got my results for the PTE attempted last week
> 
> PTE (16-Aug) - L 82 / R 76 / S 79 / W 74
> 
> My scores on practice test were
> 
> LRSW - 77 / 69 / 90 / 69 (without any preparation)
> LRSW - 84 / 75 / 90 / 81 (after 10 days of prep and practice)
> 
> I was hoping to score 79 in each on the real exam but I think the key points which led to low score on my real exam was Time Management during Reading and Writing sections
> 
> 1) Could not review my essay properly since it took a bit of time for me to gather ideas
> 2) Spent too much time on Re-order and had to guess it towards the end.
> 
> One key point to note here is that sequence of the Reading questions was not the same as on the book and practice exam so be prepared for that.
> 
> Will try again in the first week of Sep for the magic number.
> 
> Thanks


Good that you already know what went wrong.. Skipping proof reading is a sin... you may want to write less but ensure whatever you are writing is fool proof. 
Further, time management in Reading and Listening is the key. I always rush in the starting and end up with spare 3-4 minutes in the end in both of these sections


----------



## theillusionist

sumitgupta22 said:


> Good that you already know what went wrong.. Skipping proof reading is a sin... you may want to write less but ensure whatever you are writing is fool proof.
> Further, time management in Reading and Listening is the key. I always rush in the starting and end up with spare 3-4 minutes in the end in both of these sections


Anyone who had taken the exam recently, can you share the order in which questions appear in READING section ?


----------



## hdp9star

theillusionist said:


> Anyone who had taken the exam recently, can you share the order in which questions appear in READING section ?


I gave on 3rd August.
1. Fill in the blank drop down option
2. Multiple choice multiple answer
3. Reorder paragraph
4. Fill in the blank drag and drop
5. Multiple choice single answer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

hdp9star said:


> I gave on 3rd August.
> 1. Fill in the blank drop down option
> 2. Multiple choice multiple answer
> 3. Reorder paragraph
> 4. Fill in the blank drag and drop
> 5. Multiple choice single answer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have always seen only this order in PTE-A exams..


----------



## hdp9star

sumitgupta22 said:


> I have always seen only this order in PTE-A exams..


Yeah that's true. But in the book the order is different, so some of the people have a doubt. Although it shouldn't be a matter as in the exam you would answer each and every questions anyway.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

I'm planning to give the PTE A exam very soon. And to begin with I'm planning to read all the 2007 pages of this thread ,.. I know it sounds crazy, but want to pick all those bits and pieces of information strewn all over these 2000+ pages..

I did a time study and its going to take roughly 34 hours of continuous reading..  anyone done that already and happy to share the meat ?


----------



## srijithcpillai

I had done PTE on May and my scores were as below
Listening-74
Reading-68
Speaking-86
Writing-73
Grammar-84
Oral-85
Pronunciation-58
Spelling-78
Vocab-65
Written disc-55

Could someone help me on giving some tips on improving my Reading,Listening and Writing scores along with vocab and written disc. I am planning to attempt the second test by Sep 20th.
My essays were of ~230 words and i was not able to complete my describe image(even after 40 sec)Keep on speaking even after 40 sec. Is that the problem with low pronunciation scores?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## markymark5

srijithcpillai said:


> I had done PTE on May and my scores were as below
> Listening-74
> Reading-68
> Speaking-86
> Writing-73
> Grammar-84
> Oral-85
> Pronunciation-58
> Spelling-78
> Vocab-65
> Written disc-55
> 
> Could someone help me on giving some tips on improving my Reading,Listening and Writing scores along with vocab and written disc. I am planning to attempt the second test by Sep 20th.
> My essays were of ~230 words and i was not able to complete my describe image(even after 40 sec)Keep on speaking even after 40 sec. Is that the problem with low pronunciation scores?
> Thanks in Advance


Practice lot of speaking exercises. E2 language has lots of videos on YouTube, you should check it out.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

markymark5 said:


> Practice lot of speaking exercises. E2 language has lots of videos on YouTube, you should check it out.
> 
> Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


He already got 86 in the speaking.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

Just returned after giving my 2nd PTE attempt in Chennai. Hope to get good results this time.

- Got 2 essay's and 2 SWT in writing section 
- Was concentrating more on spellings by doing proof reading this time.
- In reading section, I was timed out with 2 questions pending.. any idea on what will be those and how much it affects the score?


Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04

ArGo said:


> Just returned after giving my 2nd PTE attempt in Chennai. Hope to get good results this time.
> 
> - Got 2 essay's and 2 SWT in writing section
> - Was concentrating more on spellings by doing proof reading this time.
> - In reading section, I was timed out with 2 questions pending.. any idea on what will be those and how much it affects the score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


In most cases last 2 questions are multiple choice single answer, if you are confident on other answers no worries.. Hope for the best!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

srijithcpillai said:


> I had done PTE on May and my scores were as below
> 
> Listening-74
> 
> Reading-68
> 
> Speaking-86
> 
> Writing-73
> 
> Grammar-84
> 
> Oral-85
> 
> Pronunciation-58
> 
> Spelling-78
> 
> Vocab-65
> 
> Written disc-55
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help me on giving some tips on improving my Reading,Listening and Writing scores along with vocab and written disc. I am planning to attempt the second test by Sep 20th.
> 
> My essays were of ~230 words and i was not able to complete my describe image(even after 40 sec)Keep on speaking even after 40 sec. Is that the problem with low pronunciation scores?
> 
> Thanks in Advance




Important thing about reading is Time Management. Practice a lot. Re-order Paragraph has higher weightage and choose multiple answers carries negative marking. Practise these two sections the most. And note that in multiple choice questions, note that you should answer atleast two. Don't push yourself to mark three answers unless absolutely sure about it. Even if a little doubtful about an answer, then leave it. 

For Writing, follow a template for Essays. Summarise written text can be answered in max 4 sentences upto a max of 50 words. 

For Listening section, re-tell lecture, summarise spoken text and multiple choice carries good weightage. Practise these the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.australia

*PTE Material*



sheoranvikas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally I have nailed PTE-A exam in the first attempt after 5 failed attempts in IELTS, below are my scores:
> 
> *Overall: 81
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 80
> Reading: 79
> Speaking: 81
> Writing: 85
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 81
> Oral Fluency: 81
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary: 70
> Written Discourse: 90
> *
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members for their valuable time in providing guidance and tips here and specially to those members who shared the most valuable material for PTE, without which clearing PTE with such a good score could have been a mere dream.
> 
> 
> I have a query for the experts here. My wife has also given PTE-A exam on 24th and got the email regarding report availability the very next day but when I tried opening the score report from the PTE web account, I got the below *error message after clicking on view score report:
> 
> **A program error occurred
> 
> 04/26/2015 06:38:22.623 : www9.pearsonvue.com
> *
> 
> And I have tried opening on multiple devices but it's still the same.
> 
> Does anyone know regarding this or have faced similar issue with viewing score report?
> 
> 
> -VIKAS



Hi Vikas,
I'm preparing for PTE and need your favor. Could you please help me out by referring some of the PTE material, So that I can prepare well.
my id is: dev0780 at the rate yahoo dot com.

Please help!
Regards
Dev


----------



## dev.australia

*Need your help!*



nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


Hi Bro,

Could you please refer me some tips, tricks, and material on PTE. I've got a target of 79+ in each. Your help is highly appreciated bro.
Please .... dev DOT australia at the rate yahoo DOT com

Thanks!
Dev


----------



## theillusionist

ArGo said:


> Just returned after giving my 2nd PTE attempt in Chennai. Hope to get good results this time.
> 
> - Got 2 essay's and 2 SWT in writing section
> - Was concentrating more on spellings by doing proof reading this time.
> - In reading section, I was timed out with 2 questions pending.. any idea on what will be those and how much it affects the score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Hi Argo,

In chennai which center did you give your test ?

Was it crowded ? How about the quality of headset given ?

Where you given pen and paper or erasable notepad ?


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys, 

I have problem when i am using web ApI speech demonstration my voice was not recorded i have
try many times when i start microphone but they don't record my voice same probelm with speech note software, what was the problem with me. Plz experts give me quick reply i have exam on 
29th .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArGo

theillusionist said:


> Hi Argo,
> 
> In chennai which center did you give your test ?
> 
> Was it crowded ? How about the quality of headset given ?
> 
> Where you given pen and paper or erasable notepad ?


Hi.. It was in NM road centre. My both attempts were at the same centre. Its always filled completely with a minimum of 15 PTE test takers but it's manageable unless the person near you shouts at his/her capacity. Quality of headset and microphone was good. Yes they are providing two pens and a erasable notepad (it's nothing but 3 or 4 laminated long sheets bound together). 

Apart from the regular microphone headset, they also have noise cancelling heat set placed in each desk. This was helpful during reading section to help improve concentration by negating the sounds around. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsiva

ArGo said:


> Just returned after giving my 2nd PTE attempt in Chennai. Hope to get good results this time.
> 
> - Got 2 essay's and 2 SWT in writing section
> - Was concentrating more on spellings by doing proof reading this time.
> - In reading section, I was timed out with 2 questions pending.. any idea on what will be those and how much it affects the score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


I have taken test in the same centre today. I was timed out in the listening section. Fingers crossed.


----------



## markymark5

hdp9star said:


> He already got 86 in the speaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


But he got low scores in pronunciation and reading, so it correlates to the speaking exercises.


----------



## Diggy

Who knows if one can just speak for 25-30mins in speaking sections including describe image, re-tell lecture, and read aloud and just click to the next sections and still get maximum marks in speaking sections?


----------



## wlothar

*E2language*

Has anyone tried the E2language course for PTE-A?


----------



## NB

wlothar said:


> Has anyone tried the E2language course for PTE-A?


I used the paid subscription and found it useful

Cheers


----------



## Resh86

Hi All,

Anyone has any un-used PTE Practice test kit, who can share it for some nominal charge... OR any discount code for Practice/mock test??? Thanks.


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Who knows if one can just speak for 25-30mins in speaking sections including describe image, re-tell lecture, and read aloud and just click to the next sections and still get maximum marks in speaking sections?


Please someone should help out on this question.


----------



## vjsharma89

Diggy said:


> Please someone should help out on this question.


I was clicking the "next" button throughout the test and ended up finishing the test in 2 hrs.
Couldn't score maximum in speaking though as I messed up a couple of "Describe the image" and couple of "Repeat the sentence".


----------



## Diggy

vjsharma89 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone should help out on this question.
> 
> 
> 
> I was clicking the "next" button throughout the test and ended up finishing the test in 2 hrs.
> Couldn't score maximum in speaking though as I messed up a couple of "Describe the image" and couple of "Repeat the sentence".
Click to expand...

I mean using like 5 sentences in DI and 5-6 sentences in re-tell lecture, and end up finishing in 20-30 mins.Will that still attract maximum mark? Someone once said that in this thread.


----------



## vjsharma89

Diggy said:


> I mean using like 5 sentences in DI and 5-6 sentences in re-tell lecture and end up finishing in 20-30 mins.Will that still attract maximum mark? Someone once said that in this thread.


Well, I think that is definitely possible. I followed the instructions from "E2 Language" video tutorials. For example, You must speak 30-39 seconds in "Describe Image" and similarly for "Retell lecture" to attract maximum marks for content.
According to PTE Official Test Format, time allocated to Speaking&Writing Section 2 (i.e. Read aloud, Repeat sentence, Describe image, Retell lecture and answer short question) is 30-35 minutes. If you are quick, I think you can easily finish it in 20-25 minutes.


----------



## shalinjames

Can anyone recommend the good PTE voucher seller?


----------



## vjsharma89

shalinjames said:


> Can anyone recommend the good PTE voucher seller?


A friend bought one off PTEVOUCHER a month back and the code worked just fine. He also received some complimentary mock tests with the voucher.


----------



## shalinjames

vjsharma89 said:


> A friend bought one off PTEVOUCHER a month back and the code worked just fine. He also received some complimentary mock tests with the voucher.


Do you mean this one ptevoucher [dot] in ?


----------



## hadi_xman

Hi guys I attempted PTE first time on 28th June and got below results
L 77
R 73
S 90
W 69

Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 18
Vocabulary 76
Written Discourse 76

Then in my second attempt i got below

L 69
R 72
S 76
W 70

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 71
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 50
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 56

I am completely devastated with the result.

Can someone please tell me what happened with by Speaking score and what happened with by pronunciation?

How should I increase reading and writing scores?

Thanks


----------



## ArGo

Received my scores for yesterday's attempt. It's disappointing again!

LRSW : 72 80 90 77
Enabling : Gr 78, OF 80, Pr 80, Sp 65, Vo 61, WD 55

PTE (19/July) - LRSW - 67, 60, 87, 71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83

Mock 1 (14/Aug) - LRSW - 70, 70, 87, 65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79

Mock 2 (21/Aug) -LRSW - 75, 62, 76, 72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## hadi_xman

ArGo said:


> Received my scores for yesterday's attempt. It's disappointing again!
> 
> LRSW : 72 80 90 77
> Enabling : Gr 78, OF 80, Pr 80, Sp 65, Vo 61, WD 55
> 
> PTE (19/July) - LRSW - 67, 60, 87, 71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83
> 
> Mock 1 (14/Aug) - LRSW - 70, 70, 87, 65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79
> 
> Mock 2 (21/Aug) -LRSW - 75, 62, 76, 72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Mate can you give me some tips for Reading and Writing?


----------



## sumitgupta22

ArGo said:


> Received my scores for yesterday's attempt. It's disappointing again!
> 
> LRSW : 72 80 90 77
> Enabling : Gr 78, OF 80, Pr 80, Sp 65, Vo 61, WD 55
> 
> PTE (19/July) - LRSW - 67, 60, 87, 71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83
> 
> Mock 1 (14/Aug) - LRSW - 70, 70, 87, 65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79
> 
> Mock 2 (21/Aug) -LRSW - 75, 62, 76, 72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


You need to be positive mate.. Good thing is that you improved in each and every section... especially Reading. 

You have achieved first threshold that is 65 points in each.. Now you need to prepare more to get 79+ in each.. 

I can see that your scores in Reading and Speaking are good... in Writing you are very close. However, you need to practice Listening. I believe if you perform better in Summarize Spoken Text and Write from Dictation, you can improve both in Writing and Listening... 

HTH


----------



## Ptera

vincyf1 said:


> Important thing about reading is Time Management. Practice a lot. Re-order Paragraph has higher weightage and choose multiple answers carries negative marking. Practise these two sections the most. And note that in multiple choice questions, note that you should answer atleast two. Don't push yourself to mark three answers unless absolutely sure about it. Even if a little doubtful about an answer, then leave it.
> 
> For Writing, follow a template for Essays. Summarise written text can be answered in max 4 sentences upto a max of 50 words.
> 
> For Listening section, re-tell lecture, summarise spoken text and multiple choice carries good weightage. Practise these the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,
Are you sure that by multiple choice questions we need to answer at least two? Many people here mentioned that if you choose one answer, which is correct, you will get one point for it. So, negative marking only applies when you chose one correct and one incorrect answers..
Does anybody else know how exactly these questions are marked?


----------



## hadi_xman

vincyf1 said:


> Important thing about reading is Time Management. Practice a lot. Re-order Paragraph has higher weightage and choose multiple answers carries negative marking. Practise these two sections the most. And note that in multiple choice questions, note that you should answer atleast two. Don't push yourself to mark three answers unless absolutely sure about it. Even if a little doubtful about an answer, then leave it.
> 
> For Writing, follow a template for Essays. Summarise written text can be answered in max 4 sentences upto a max of 50 words.
> 
> For Listening section, re-tell lecture, summarise spoken text and multiple choice carries good weightage. Practise these the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
Can you please give me the templates for the Essays?

Thanks


----------



## vincyf1

Ptera said:


> Hello,
> Are you sure that by multiple choice questions we need to answer at least two? Many people here mentioned that if you choose one answer, which is correct, you will get one point for it. So, negative marking only applies when you chose one correct and one incorrect answers..
> Does anybody else know how exactly these questions are marked?


Negative marking applies even if you choose one wrong answer. What I meant to say was Multiple choice answers have atleast two right answers and sometimes three right answers. There is a PTE score guide available in the PTE website itself. You can also get it if you search on Google.

All the Best!


----------



## vincyf1

hadi_xman said:


> Hi
> Can you please give me the templates for the Essays?
> 
> Thanks


Check My Earlier Post at the below link: 

My Post

All the Best!


----------



## ArGo

sumitgupta22 said:


> You need to be positive mate.. Good thing is that you improved in each and every section... especially Reading.
> 
> You have achieved first threshold that is 65 points in each.. Now you need to prepare more to get 79+ in each..
> 
> I can see that your scores in Reading and Speaking are good... in Writing you are very close. However, you need to practice Listening. I believe if you perform better in Summarize Spoken Text and Write from Dictation, you can improve both in Writing and Listening...
> 
> HTH


Thanks mate. I am thinking about going ahead and filing EOI with 65 points as of now. Can i update my application later once I get 79+?
ACS result is taking more than 6 weeks nowadays and I crossed 4 weeks as of today.

Reading I have improved very well from my previous attempt and with even by missing 2 questions due to time out. 

Thanks for pointing out SST and write from dictation. I remember that I was not confident in those after answering.

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

ArGo said:


> Thanks mate. I am thinking about going ahead and filing EOI with 65 points as of now. Can i update my application later once I get 79+?
> ACS result is taking more than 6 weeks nowadays and I crossed 4 weeks as of today.
> 
> Reading I have improved very well from my previous attempt and with even by missing 2 questions due to time out.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out SST and write from dictation. I remember that I was not confident in those after answering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


You can file EOI anytime and update it later.. What is your anzsco? 261313? If so, create EOI as soon as you have ACS result. Do not create before it. You will be in queue of 65 pointers with current DOE..


----------



## Ptera

vincyf1 said:


> Negative marking applies even if you choose one wrong answer. What I meant to say was Multiple choice answers have atleast two right answers and sometimes three right answers. There is a PTE score guide available in the PTE website itself. You can also get it if you search on Google.
> 
> All the Best!


Ok, thanks. I read it many times. Then we can choose only one option and if it´s correct, you will get 1 point. I was confused because you mentioned that we need to choose at least two options..
So there is no negative marking for not choosing the second option.


----------



## vincyf1

Ptera said:


> Ok, thanks. I read it many times. Then we can choose only one option and if it´s correct, you will get 1 point. I was confused because you mentioned that we need to choose at least two options..
> 
> So there is no negative marking for not choosing the second option.




Thats right. 

So if you need full marks for multiple choice then I feel most questions only have two right answers. Questions with Three right answers are rare but possible. So what I meant was to not push yourself to choose three answers unless absolutely sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

sumitgupta22 said:


> You can file EOI anytime and update it later.. What is your anzsco? 261313? If so, create EOI as soon as you have ACS result. Do not create before it. You will be in queue of 65 pointers with current DOE..


Yeah waiting for ACS result to file EOI. Mine is 262112. Queue will be longer for sure. If I get 79+, May be i will be in shorter queue. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

hadi_xman said:


> Mate can you give me some tips for Reading and Writing?


For writing, just follow the template which is being discussed in last few posts. 
For reading, just more concentration and choosing grammatically correct words and time management helps. I missed 2 questions because the section got timed out. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mneo26

Gave my exam today, i have one advice to all my friends here, if you are not well, please do not sit through exam. During my reading section, one of my fellow test taker was coughing every 10 sec right throughout the duration of the reading section. Please carry some sort of medicine or something with you as in such cases you might disturb others as well. It screwd my test today and i am pretty sure other there were not amhsed either.


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> vjsharma89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone should help out on this question.
> 
> 
> 
> I was clicking the "next" button throughout the test and ended up finishing the test in 2 hrs.
> Couldn't score maximum in speaking though as I messed up a couple of "Describe the image" and couple of "Repeat the sentence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean using like 5 sentences in DI and 5-6 sentences in re-tell lecture, and end up finishing in 20-30 mins.Will that still attract maximum mark? Someone once said that in this thread.
Click to expand...

Another expert in PTE-A should comment on this please.


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> Another expert in PTE-A should comment on this please.


Well, that's depends upon the speed and content you have in your exam.
I mean nobody want to stop intentionally at 30 sec. Even if you can speak faster to finish 5-6 sentence at 30 seconds, if you can just add another sentence.
Or instead, talk at little moderate pace and finish the contents in 35 seconds instead of 30 seconds.

By the way, whomever find out this, just record your answer of read aloud, Describe Image and retell lecture. Experts would guide you properly.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

hdp9star said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another expert in PTE-A should comment on this please.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's depends upon the speed and content you have in your exam.
> I mean nobody want to stop intentionally at 30 sec. Even if you can speak faster to finish 5-6 sentence at 30 seconds, if you can just add another sentence.
> Or instead, talk at little moderate pace and finish the contents in 35 seconds instead of 30 seconds.
> 
> By the way, whomever find out this, just record your answer of read aloud, Describe Image and retell lecture. Experts would guide you properly.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I will try this on my next mock test, I am just being meticulous so I don't get cut off by the computer, like what happened in my previous exam.If it will still yield 79+, that will be preferable because in DI, I only have 4-5 sentences to speak just like.


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> hdp9star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another expert in PTE-A should comment on this please.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's depends upon the speed and content you have in your exam.
> I mean nobody want to stop intentionally at 30 sec. Even if you can speak faster to finish 5-6 sentence at 30 seconds, if you can just add another sentence.
> Or instead, talk at little moderate pace and finish the contents in 35 seconds instead of 30 seconds.
> 
> By the way, whomever find out this, just record your answer of read aloud, Describe Image and retell lecture. Experts would guide you properly.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try this on my next mock test, I am just being meticulous so I don't get cut off by the computer, like what happened in my previous exam.If it will still yield 79+, that will be preferable because in DI, I only have 4-5 sentences to speak just like in RT.
Click to expand...

 I will try this on my next mock test, I am just being meticulous so I don't get cut off by the computer, like what happened in my previous exam.If it will still yield 79+, that will be preferable because in DI, I only have 4-5 sentences to speak just like in RT.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you sure that by multiple choice questions we need to answer at least two? Many people here mentioned that if you choose one answer, which is correct, you will get one point for it. So, negative marking only applies when you chose one correct and one incorrect answers..
> 
> Does anybody else know how exactly these questions are marked?




Mate I watched a video of Jay E2 about this and he also shows an official email from pte regarding that.

So,

Suppose there are two correct answers in a mcma question.

If you pick one and if it is correct you are marked +1
If you pick two and they are both correct you are marked +2
If you pick two wrongs you are scored 0
If you pick one correct one wrong you are scored 0
If you pick nothing you are scored 0

Search e2 multiple choice multiple answer question by E2 for reference.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig

Ilay said:


> Mate I watched a video of Jay E2 about this and he also shows an official email from pte regarding that.
> 
> So,
> 
> Suppose there are two correct answers in a mcma question.
> 
> If you pick one and if it is correct you are marked +1
> If you pick two and they are both correct you are marked +2
> If you pick two wrongs you are scored 0
> If you pick one correct one wrong you are scored 0
> If you pick nothing you are scored 0
> 
> Search e2 multiple choice multiple answer question by E2 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This means, it is wise to pick only one option? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Hey friends how do we briefly read groups in DI as in "0-4, 10-50, etc"

Just in the age group 0 and 4, between 0 and 4 or from 0 to 4..

Cheers for help in advance.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89

shalinjames said:


> Do you mean this one ptevoucher [dot] in ?


He bought it off ptevoucher(dot)com(dot)au. I just checked, ptevoucher(dot)in and au website, both are related to Aussizz group.
They are the same.


----------



## gurungkai

Ptera said:


> Hello,
> Are you sure that by multiple choice questions we need to answer at least two? Many people here mentioned that if you choose one answer, which is correct, you will get one point for it. So, negative marking only applies when you chose one correct and one incorrect answers..
> Does anybody else know how exactly these questions are marked?




Yes, With Multiple choice questions, just choose one correct answer if you are sure of it. Do not take a risk and select another one you are unsure off.
In my Test, I only chose 1 options for multiple choice question and still received a score of 86 in reading section.

If you choose 1 correct and 1 incorrect, then you will have negative marking which means you will get 0.


----------



## ndhankher

Hi 79+ scorers,
Based upon your exam experience, can anyone suggest strategy on time break-up for reading section.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

gurungkai said:


> Yes, With Multiple choice questions, just choose one correct answer if you are sure of it. Do not take a risk and select another one you are unsure off.
> In my Test, I only chose 1 options for multiple choice question and still received a score of 86 in reading section.
> 
> If you choose 1 correct and 1 incorrect, then you will have negative marking which means you will get 0.


It was discussed so many times earlier. Not selecting correct answer is also attracts negative mark, hence guessing second one is most important. In any case you are getting 0 marks and if you are lucky you would get 2 out 2 marks.
I got 90 in Reading, it doesn't mean I am god. Think logically.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthkri

Kamalbhai said:


> Dear Karthkri,
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim 10 points for language as you need to score 65 and more in LRSW sections. Enabling skill points does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *You have achieved a test score of at least 65 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english




Thank you very much "Kamalbhai" and appreciate your help here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

AussizMig said:


> This means, it is wise to pick only one option? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Well, it all depends on you.
I would not say its the 'Wise' option, rather its the safe option. 

What I think is, if you consistently end up running out of time in the Reading section or have been finding it tough to complete these questions under 4 mins, then choose 1 option and move on. There is no point losing time and having to miss out on several questions towards the end. 

But, if you are looking at scoring 80+ then I would think it would not be very difficult for you to crack the multiple options. Just don't push yourself in these questions to choose more options. 

:thumb:


----------



## vincyf1

Ptera said:


> Ok, thanks. I read it many times. Then we can choose only one option and if it´s correct, you will get 1 point. I was confused because you mentioned that we need to choose at least two options..
> So there is no negative marking for not choosing the second option.


Check out PTE official Score Guide from the link below. 
This will help you prepare better for PTE.

PTE-Academic Score Guide


----------



## vincyf1

ndhankher said:


> Hi 79+ scorers,
> Based upon your exam experience, can anyone suggest strategy on time break-up for reading section.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Here is what my Target was for *Reading* Section:

Multiple Choice Single Answer: *2-3 mins*
Multiple Choice Multiple Answers: *4 mins*
Re-order Paragraph: *3 mins*
Fill in the Blanks: *1 - 2 mins*

During the PTE-A Exam, I finished the Reading section just 1 min before the time ran out.


----------



## vjsharma89

Ilay said:


> Hey friends how do we briefly read groups in DI as in "0-4, 10-50, etc"
> 
> Just in the age group 0 and 4, between 0 and 4 or from 0 to 4..
> 
> Cheers for help in advance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would probably write "The following ____ graph/table illustrates ____ for the age group 0 to 4.
Or, age group lies between 0 and 4.


----------



## Mneo26

Hey friends,

Cant belive it .. got my PTE score and luckily scored above 79 in all .. yippeee

LRSW 83 89 90 79

GOPSVW 83 86 73 66 89 90

Thanks for having this wonderful post which did help me improve

Next step to get the reference letters which is proving to be a challenge


----------



## Ilay

AussizMig said:


> This means, it is wise to pick only one option? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




I would say it depends on what score you aim. If you aim only +65 its definitely wise. otherwise it is better to pick the one you think certainly correct and you are not too sure for the second answer. as instead of wasting your time on thinking whether the second one is correct or selecting a wrong answer which eventually gives you only 0, you should skip to the next question because reorder paragraphs and both fill in the blanks sort of questions weigh more points.


----------



## Diggy

Mneo26 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Cant belive it .. got my PTE score and luckily scored above 79 in all .. yippeee
> 
> LRSW 83 89 90 79
> 
> GOPSVW 83 86 73 66 89 90
> 
> Thanks for having this wonderful post which did help me improve
> 
> Next step to get the reference letters which is proving to be a challenge


Share some tips on speaking?


----------



## Mneo26

Diggy said:


> Mneo26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friends,
> 
> Cant belive it .. got my PTE score and luckily scored above 79 in all .. yippeee
> 
> LRSW 83 89 90 79
> 
> GOPSVW 83 86 73 66 89 90
> 
> Thanks for having this wonderful post which did help me improve
> 
> Next step to get the reference letters which is proving to be a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> Share some tips on speaking?
Click to expand...

Hi Diggy,

With speaking, i can suggest a few tips but i am not sure which of those actually worked for me -

1) To get into a good space, even before the exam started, i read aloud all the instructions that comes before the test starts. This helped me get into a good flow. Although people around you might wonder what you doing)

2) There is enough time to read alound the text before the record timer starts which is actually what i did. It helped me figure out words which might be a little trickier to pronounce and then during recording was careful with those words especially.

3) While describing the images, i just said everything that was there on the image without holding me back at all. For me, i never felt like i have more time than i can speak. I just kept speaking of what i saw, without being very elegant with simple texts like ... lagged behind, moved ahead etc.

4) One word answers, i found a link on the internet which gives some questions recently asked although my questions were completely different. I don't know if it will help but i got one answer wrong but soon realized and corrected it.


----------



## Diggy

Mneo26 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mneo26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friends,
> 
> Cant belive it .. got my PTE score and luckily scored above 79 in all .. yippeee
> 
> LRSW 83 89 90 79
> 
> GOPSVW 83 86 73 66 89 90
> 
> Thanks for having this wonderful post which did help me improve
> 
> Next step to get the reference letters which is proving to be a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> Share some tips on speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Diggy,
> 
> With speaking, i can suggest a few tips but i am not sure which of those actually worked for me -
> 
> 1) To get into a good space, even before the exam started, i read aloud all the instructions that comes before the test starts. This helped me get into a good flow. Although people around you might wonder what you doing)
> 
> 2) There is enough time to read alound the text before the record timer starts which is actually what i did. It helped me figure out words which might be a little trickier to pronounce and then during recording was careful with those words especially.
> 
> 3) While describing the images, i just said everything that was there on the image without holding me back at all. For me, i never felt like i have more time than i can speak. I just kept speaking of what i saw, without being very elegant with simple texts like ... lagged behind, moved ahead etc.
> 
> 4) One word answers, i found a link on the internet which gives some questions recently asked although my questions were completely different. I don't know if it will help but i got one answer wrong but soon realized and corrected it.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. Did you ever finish any of your DIs and RLs earlier than the given time? And if you did, did you click on "next" to proceed?


----------



## Mneo26

> Ok, thanks. Did you ever finish any of your DIs and RLs earlier than the given time? And if you did, did you click on "next" to proceed?


Any reasons you want to finish them earlier? Personally i think, PTE has allocated just perfect amount of time for each question.

I did it myself though and i personally think that should be fine. PTE would consider what you spoke before clicking next but again for example in DI, i clicked next in like 36 sec into recording so yes just 4 sec remaining. But if you don't have anything more to speak, I would say it is still better to click next then to sit quite for 3 sec and letting the PTE end it automatically.


----------



## riyapatel

hii guys i have exam tomorrow pls experts give last minute tips which can i use in my exam.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ndhankher

vincyf1 said:


> Here is what my Target was for *Reading* Section:
> 
> Multiple Choice Single Answer: *2-3 mins*
> Multiple Choice Multiple Answers: *4 mins*
> Re-order Paragraph: *3 mins*
> Fill in the Blanks: *1 - 2 mins*
> 
> During the PTE-A Exam, I finished the Reading section just 1 min before the time ran out.


Thanks Vincyf.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Mneo26 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Cant belive it .. got my PTE score and luckily scored above 79 in all .. yippeee
> 
> LRSW 83 89 90 79
> 
> GOPSVW 83 86 73 66 89 90
> 
> Thanks for having this wonderful post which did help me improve
> 
> Next step to get the reference letters which is proving to be a challenge


Congrats, do you remember what essay and summarise written text topics were?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

riyapatel said:


> hii guys i have exam tomorrow pls experts give last minute tips which can i use in my exam.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, don't take too much stress now just practice the things you feel ok. For example speaking, 5-6 questions in each section. Roughly look at the essays, you will need at least two distinct ideas for each essay.
Small tips for do's and don'ts.
Everything practice above with relaxed manner. If you find any difficulty in any questions just find what went wrong. 
Take enough rest, have cup of tea/coffee before the exam if you consume it. If not some water would do it.

In the exam, be relax and calm. If you make mistakes that's ok. We are humans and allow to do some mistakes. if you miss anything, it's not the end of the word.

Best of luck.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Mneo26 said:


> Ok, thanks. Did you ever finish any of your DIs and RLs earlier than the given time? And if you did, did you click on "next" to proceed?
> 
> 
> 
> Any reasons you want to finish them earlier? Personally i think, PTE has allocated just perfect amount of time for each question.
> 
> I did it myself though and i personally think that should be fine. PTE would consider what you spoke before clicking next but again for example in DI, i clicked next in like 36 sec into recording so yes just 4 sec remaining. But if you don't have anything more to speak, I would say it is still better to click next then to sit quite for 3 sec and letting the PTE end it automatically.
Click to expand...

 Afraid of getting cut short by the computer, it happened to me in the previous exams thus, I was scored low by the computer.


----------



## JG

Hi friends did anyone faced 3 multiple answer questions in both reading and listening session.....too tough and time eating sessions?


----------



## Ozzaspirant

vincyf1 said:


> Here is what my Target was for *Reading* Section:
> 
> Multiple Choice Single Answer: *2-3 mins*
> Multiple Choice Multiple Answers: *4 mins*
> Re-order Paragraph: *3 mins*
> Fill in the Blanks: *1 - 2 mins*
> 
> During the PTE-A Exam, I finished the Reading section just 1 min before the time ran out.


Thanks you so much for your inputs..

I am preparing for the exam. I would like to appear after my skill assessment. 

Your scores are encouraging me to attempt above 79..


----------



## tofy79

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends did anyone faced 3 multiple answer questions in both reading and listening session.....too tough and time eating sessions?


Hi Josy,

Where and when did you took the test, and how was the exam center in case you took it in Dubai?

can you please share any topics or information about the exam in pertaining to contents?

Wish you all the best;


----------



## Ptera

Ilay said:


> Mate I watched a video of Jay E2 about this and he also shows an official email from pte regarding that.
> 
> So,
> 
> Suppose there are two correct answers in a mcma question.
> 
> If you pick one and if it is correct you are marked +1
> If you pick two and they are both correct you are marked +2
> If you pick two wrongs you are scored 0
> If you pick one correct one wrong you are scored 0
> If you pick nothing you are scored 0
> 
> Search e2 multiple choice multiple answer question by E2 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. This was actually the reason for my question. I´m subscribed to the e2language and in some of the videos Jay talks about scoring for MCMA and suggests that we need to choose at least 2 as otherwise we weill get zero points. In some other videos he talks about chhosing at least 1 option and we can score 1 point.. Anyway, I now believe that one chosen option will give you 1 point in MCMA.. Will do this way by my next attempt.


----------



## tatsme

I appeared for the second time for PTE Test today in Mumbai. Unfortunately, there was a lot of noise of drums and music from outside the window during some part of the speaking section. I registered a complaint with Edwise. Does anyone know if something can be done in such a situation. Anyone any leads?


----------



## Mneo26

> Congrats, do you remember what essay and summarise written text topics were?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


I can only recall one essay, it was about whether in order to become a good scholar, travel is necessary


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate. This was actually the reason for my question. I´m subscribed to the e2language and in some of the videos Jay talks about scoring for MCMA and suggests that we need to choose at least 2 as otherwise we weill get zero points. In some other videos he talks about chhosing at least 1 option and we can score 1 point.. Anyway, I now believe that one chosen option will give you 1 point in MCMA.. Will do this way by my next attempt.




Ive seen that video too, later he apologised for misleading and corrected in one of his videos. You can rely on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abeerjabbar

Hi All,

Can anyone comment which of the exam center in Dubai is better in term of quality of equipment, environment and other amenities etc.


----------



## Kamalbhai

abeerjabbar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone comment which of the exam center in Dubai is better in term of quality of equipment, environment and other amenities etc.


The exam preparation and testing center in silicon oasis.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

Ozzaspirant said:


> Thanks you so much for your inputs..
> 
> I am preparing for the exam. I would like to appear after my skill assessment.
> 
> Your scores are encouraging me to attempt above 79..


Glad I could help. And, most certainly you should aim for 79+. 

All the Best :thumb:


----------



## Kamalbhai

Dear 79 pointers,

I need your help to improve my score PTE score. I sat twice in PTE-A, real exam not mock test. And got below scores:

1st Try: 
Listening: 72 
Reading: 63
Speaking: 72
Writing: 68

Grammar: 81
Oral Fluency: 70
Pronunciation: 63
Spelling: 66
Vocabulary: 89
Written Discourse: 56


2nd Try: 
Listening: 72 
Reading: 73
Speaking: 88
Writing: 71

Grammar: 68
Oral Fluency: 84
Pronunciation: 70
Spelling: 87
Vocabulary: 84
Written Discourse: 53

I want to score 79+ in all to secure an invite. How i can improve my score. 
Is e2 language membership helps to boost my score to 79?If yes, which package i shall choose.


----------



## Mneo26

Kamalbhai said:


> Dear 79 pointers,
> 
> I need your help to improve my score PTE score. I sat twice in PTE-A, real exam not mock test. And got below scores:
> 
> 1st Try:
> Listening: 72
> Reading: 63
> Speaking: 72
> Writing: 68
> 
> Grammar: 81
> Oral Fluency: 70
> Pronunciation: 63
> Spelling: 66
> Vocabulary: 89
> Written Discourse: 56
> 
> 
> 2nd Try:
> Listening: 72
> Reading: 73
> Speaking: 88
> Writing: 71
> 
> Grammar: 68
> Oral Fluency: 84
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling: 87
> Vocabulary: 84
> Written Discourse: 53
> 
> I want to score 79+ in all to secure an invite. How i can improve my score.
> Is e2 language membership helps to boost my score to 79?If yes, which package i shall choose.


I can suggest a fun way for improving listening ... see hollywood movies without subtitle and then see some british series .. this helps in improving listening .. if you can do then try and watch a movie by pausing dialogs after every 1 minute and repeat them or write them


----------



## NGN2017

How is JNS, AL BARSHA? Slots are available everyday.


----------



## NGN2017

I am a bit amused and shocked by my PTE scores. Welcoming thoughts and constructive feedback from senior members.

I ran out of time on one of the essays. Did that affect my written discourse score?
Also pondering whether the background noise impacted my speaking scores

Listening: 75 
Reading: 70
Speaking: 58
Writing: 71

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 61
Pronunciation: 44
Spelling: 69
Vocabulary: 85
Written Discourse: 10


----------



## nomaduser

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if PTE introduces new essay topics every month? Is this the case? Does anyone know any website or practice books where I can find some new topics to prepare for the exam? Would really appreciate your help as it'll help me in preparing for the exam


----------



## vjsharma89

nomaduser said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if PTE introduces new essay topics every month? Is this the case? Does anyone know any website or practice books where I can find some new topics to prepare for the exam? Would really appreciate your help as it'll help me in preparing for the exam


I gave my PTE exam recently and scored well in writing. I followed the guide from E2 Language. My personal opinion is that it is extremely helpful. Youtube search their video tutorials on each section.
Try using templates if you find writing difficult. It'll make your life hell lot of easier.
A quick google search and I found this template.

*(Introduction)* _These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument._

*(2nd Paragraph)*_There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________._

*(3rd Paragraph)*_Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________._

*(Conclusion)* _While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________._

I kind of followed a similar structure while writing my essays during the exam and got 90 in writing. This kind of template is super helpful for essay topics that ask for your opinion and where you have to choose between two of the viewpoints.


----------



## vjsharma89

NGN2017 said:


> I am a bit amused and shocked by my PTE scores. Welcoming thoughts and constructive feedback from senior members.
> 
> I ran out of time on one of the essays. Did that affect my written discourse score?
> Also pondering whether the background noise impacted my speaking scores
> 
> Listening: 75
> Reading: 70
> Speaking: 58
> Writing: 71
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 61
> Pronunciation: 44
> Spelling: 69
> Vocabulary: 85
> Written Discourse: 10



Before I answer your question, I would like you to ask yourself what score are you aiming for?
If you are aiming for 65+ in all sections, you just have to work hard on your speaking skills. If you are aiming for 79+, you need to work on all sections.
*1.* Written Discourse is about structure, style and flow of writing. 
For example: 
_TV is good or bad.
TVs are bad. It provides a lot of information but it damages eyesight. 
I feel TVs are a good source of entertainment but it makes people procrastinate._

Suppose I write my essay along these lines. The problem with my essay would be that there is no proper structure and hence, no flow. *You need to start with an introduction and provide your opinion. Then you write why do you feel the way you feel about the topic. Provide another example to solidify your opinion. Provide a conclusion to your essay.*
So now, your essay has a flow. You start from an introduction and slowly moves towards a conclusion. You have a good structure as you made paragraphs where ever necessary. 
This will help you get good marks in Written Discourse. 

*2.* I see that you scored 44 in pronunciation. There are plenty of videos on youtube to help you improve your pronunciation of most common words.

*3.* Work on your spellings. You scored exceptionally good in vocabulary which means you are good with words. Try to give at least a minute to proof read your writing and correct your spellings. It is not very difficult to improve the spelling score.

*4.* You can improve your oral fluency as well by following ways
a) Keep your sentences short and simple. Try to avoid lengthy and complicated sentences.
b) Avoid umms and ahhs.
c) Try using fillers in order to gather your thoughts. This will help you a great deal in "Describe Image" Section. For example : Although it can be seen, It is quite evident that, If observed carefully, It can be argued, In conclusion, I would like to say that etc. Using these phrases will give you an extra couple of seconds to gather your thoughts and also provide fluency to your speaking. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sajanshaji

Yogi4Aus said:


> Melodies
> 
> I am in the same boat
> Struggling only in speaking
> 
> If I believe the experts
> 
> -Pronunciation ,fluency with least umm ,ahh and pauses
> -Someone even said - if you pronounce same word differently second time will also effect your score
> 
> -People usually say content usually doesn't matter much in speaking - but according to PTE PRACTICE PLUS - content has 1/3rd of total weightage - in retell lecture / describe image
> 
> -If you have exceeded 30 secs ,it's better to stop
> Then to start with another sentence and leave it Incomplete it at the end of 40 secs(even that would effect your score since computer will not get meaning of that sentence)
> 
> -apart from this your speech should definitely be very clear (we should use hand coordination while speaking ,this gives us better sentence and vocab coordination -better to practice it in front of. Mirror )
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


Please can you help on getting answer for australian population density


----------



## NB

Sajanshaji said:


> Please can you help on getting answer for australian population density


Here you go

Australia Population (2017) - Worldometers

But frankly I am surprised that you could not google that yourself and posted on the forum for such a simple information 

Cheers


----------



## Sajanshaji

*PTE DI help*

sorry, My question was about the describe image answer for " population density,Australia, June 2008".

This is just a map and not sure how to explain it. I am not sure whether i can attach file in this forum


----------



## hdp9star

Sajanshaji said:


> sorry, My question was about the describe image answer for " population density,Australia, June 2008".
> 
> This is just a map and not sure how to explain it. I am not sure whether i can attach file in this forum


Maps are described easily by directions. Of the direction is given use that.
You can say North, South, East, West or Up/top side, Bottom/lower side, left right and so on. 
You just need 2-3 points, so just see the map, pick points and say. You cannot include everything, so just look for more dense area, some patter to group the regions and so on.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89

Sajanshaji said:


> sorry, My question was about the describe image answer for " population density,Australia, June 2008".
> 
> This is just a map and not sure how to explain it. I am not sure whether i can attach file in this forum


_The following map represents the population density per sq km in Australia in June 2008. 
It is quite evident that the population is majorly dense around the South-East coast of the Australian Island. The population density of more than 100 people per sq km can be found in and around the major cities of Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Darwin, and Perth. Although the majority of the area in Australia has a population density fewer than 0.1 people per sq km. It can be concluded that areas around the coastline are more inhabited than the inland Australia._

I'm not sure about the word "inhabited" in the end but I think, this is what I would go for looking at the first picture in google image search result of "Australia Population Density".


----------



## Sajanshaji

*Thank you*

Thank you


----------



## NGN2017

vjsharma89 said:


> Before I answer your question, I would like you to ask yourself what score are you aiming for?
> If you are aiming for 65+ in all sections, you just have to work hard on your speaking skills. If you are aiming for 79+, you need to work on all sections.
> *1.* Written Discourse is about structure, style and flow of writing.
> For example:
> _TV is good or bad.
> TVs are bad. It provides a lot of information but it damages eyesight.
> I feel TVs are a good source of entertainment but it makes people procrastinate._
> 
> Suppose I write my essay along these lines. The problem with my essay would be that there is no proper structure and hence, no flow. *You need to start with an introduction and provide your opinion. Then you write why do you feel the way you feel about the topic. Provide another example to solidify your opinion. Provide a conclusion to your essay.*
> So now, your essay has a flow. You start from an introduction and slowly moves towards a conclusion. You have a good structure as you made paragraphs where ever necessary.
> This will help you get good marks in Written Discourse.
> 
> *2.* I see that you scored 44 in pronunciation. There are plenty of videos on youtube to help you improve your pronunciation of most common words.
> 
> *3.* Work on your spellings. You scored exceptionally good in vocabulary which means you are good with words. Try to give at least a minute to proof read your writing and correct your spellings. It is not very difficult to improve the spelling score.
> 
> *4.* You can improve your oral fluency as well by following ways
> a) Keep your sentences short and simple. Try to avoid lengthy and complicated sentences.
> b) Avoid umms and ahhs.
> c) Try using fillers in order to gather your thoughts. This will help you a great deal in "Describe Image" Section. For example : Although it can be seen, It is quite evident that, If observed carefully, It can be argued, In conclusion, I would like to say that etc. Using these phrases will give you an extra couple of seconds to gather your thoughts and also provide fluency to your speaking.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks for the useful feedback. I really value your suggestions. 
My target is 79+ so I have a bit of homework to do.


----------



## varun.sri1

NGN2017 said:


> Thanks for the useful feedback. I really value your suggestions.
> My target is 79+ so I have a bit of homework to do.


The PTE tests a lot more than language ability and the format can be quite confusing or unclear if you haven’t studied it beforehand. Going in, it’s incredibly important to have a good method for each task and to fully understand the format.


----------



## Kazana

I'd suggest you guys watch E2 PTE Academic on YouTube...the speaking tips a spot on for me. I watched E2 and got my desired score.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

What section has the highest weight in listening?


----------



## tofy79

Hi PTE Expertes,

I need your honest advice about my case, I have started my PTE trip earlier, 

However, last Friday I have tried both PTE-A Gold tests A and B , in both i have faced technical issue that any audio from Retell lecture and answer short questions in additional to all Listening items , the audio icon showing loading and kept handing , the worse happened with Test B,

Therefore i was unable to assessment my level, However, then i took decision to book and go for real exam for first time try , here in Dubai in JNS center , which was good place , but i thought yesterday as Monday will be less or no one, but i discovered there are more than usual people had came for same exam, almost the room full.

In speaking i did not faced any difficult!! (40 items), and in writing i got two SWT and only one essay it was about what the most risk or danger to our planet and why. etc,, FYI in essay i have followed exactly the E2 language instructions and also the template mentioned recently by one member here in this topic ,thanks to him.

In reading i got 16 items , when i reached q 5 i observed that only 10 minutes remaining from 33 minutes allocated time for Reading!!!, same happened in listening 17 items , though i was trying to answer without read the question just to avoid time over with out any answer.

In fact, today i received my result and here is the summary:


Listening 50
Reading 55
Speaking 68
Writing 50

Oral Fluency 62
Grammar 53
Pronunciation 70
Spelling 46
Vocabulary 54
Written Discourse 55 


I am aiming to 65 + in each part, in order to get 10 points , by the way we are now almost in September and there are about four months to January which I will turn to 39 years age and then I will lose 10 points for age from 25 to 15, as i am planning for VIC SS

Please suggest to me what the right way, shall i continue with PTE-A ( which i believe it look like Gambling!!!) or shall i switch to IELTS as i need only 7 in each.

Any suggestion or feedback is really highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## J J M

Since you need only 7 in each, you could try IELTS since the number of questions are much less than in PTE and you don't have to worry about software glitches or anything like that. PTE is more suited if you're looking for top marks since to get it with IELTS is very difficult.


----------



## Ilay

tofy79 said:


> Hi PTE Expertes,
> 
> I need your honest advice about my case, I have started my PTE trip earlier,
> 
> However, last Friday I have tried both PTE-A Gold tests A and B , in both i have faced technical issue that any audio from Retell lecture and answer short questions in additional to all Listening items , the audio icon showing loading and kept handing , the worse happened with Test B,
> 
> Therefore i was unable to assessment my level, However, then i took decision to book and go for real exam for first time try , here in Dubai in JNS center , which was good place , but i thought yesterday as Monday will be less or no one, but i discovered there are more than usual people had came for same exam, almost the room full.
> 
> In speaking i did not faced any difficult!! (40 items), and in writing i got two SWT and only one essay it was about what the most risk or danger to our planet and why. etc,, FYI in essay i have followed exactly the E2 language instructions and also the template mentioned recently by one member here in this topic ,thanks to him.
> 
> In reading i got 16 items , when i reached q 5 i observed that only 10 minutes remaining from 33 minutes allocated time for Reading!!!, same happened in listening 17 items , though i was trying to answer without read the question just to avoid time over with out any answer.
> 
> In fact, today i received my result and here is the summary:
> 
> 
> Listening 50
> Reading 55
> Speaking 68
> Writing 50
> 
> Oral Fluency 62
> Grammar 53
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 54
> Written Discourse 55
> 
> 
> I am aiming to 65 + in each part, in order to get 10 points , by the way we are now almost in September and there are about four months to January which I will turn to 39 years age and then I will lose 10 points for age from 25 to 15, as i am planning for VIC SS
> 
> Please suggest to me what the right way, shall i continue with PTE-A ( which i believe it look like Gambling!!!) or shall i switch to IELTS as i need only 7 in each.
> 
> Any suggestion or feedback is really highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.




Mate I think the main reason why you failed to achieve +65 was only due to lack of practice. Because you ran out of time in both reading and listening which probably caused you to lose points in writing too. I believe a bit of more practice will help you achieve your goal. Given your pronunciation and fluency scores you aren't that bad but lack a lot of practice and strategy. Though these are my own opinions as someone who went through IELTS and hardy acquired 6 in writing while got 83 from PTE A. 

It's not easy to nail 7 from each skills from IELTS in such a short window of time, either. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

tofy79 said:


> Hi PTE Expertes,
> 
> I need your honest advice about my case, I have started my PTE trip earlier,
> 
> However, last Friday I have tried both PTE-A Gold tests A and B , in both i have faced technical issue that any audio from Retell lecture and answer short questions in additional to all Listening items , the audio icon showing loading and kept handing , the worse happened with Test B,
> 
> Therefore i was unable to assessment my level, However, then i took decision to book and go for real exam for first time try , here in Dubai in JNS center , which was good place , but i thought yesterday as Monday will be less or no one, but i discovered there are more than usual people had came for same exam, almost the room full.
> 
> In speaking i did not faced any difficult!! (40 items), and in writing i got two SWT and only one essay it was about what the most risk or danger to our planet and why. etc,, FYI in essay i have followed exactly the E2 language instructions and also the template mentioned recently by one member here in this topic ,thanks to him.
> 
> In reading i got 16 items , when i reached q 5 i observed that only 10 minutes remaining from 33 minutes allocated time for Reading!!!, same happened in listening 17 items , though i was trying to answer without read the question just to avoid time over with out any answer.
> 
> In fact, today i received my result and here is the summary:
> 
> 
> Listening 50
> Reading 55
> Speaking 68
> Writing 50
> 
> Oral Fluency 62
> Grammar 53
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 46
> Vocabulary 54
> Written Discourse 55
> 
> 
> I am aiming to 65 + in each part, in order to get 10 points , by the way we are now almost in September and there are about four months to January which I will turn to 39 years age and then I will lose 10 points for age from 25 to 15, as i am planning for VIC SS
> 
> Please suggest to me what the right way, shall i continue with PTE-A ( which i believe it look like Gambling!!!) or shall i switch to IELTS as i need only 7 in each.
> 
> Any suggestion or feedback is really highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi mate,
Don´t switch to IELTS. It is not possible to get 7 each with your PTE scores, however, you will achieve 65+ in PTE after some practice for sure!!
I had overall 6,5 in IELTS with 6 in speaking and received 79 overall and 90 in speaking for PTE after some practice. So, I give you one valuable advice - don´t even try IELTS, which is waste of money, time and energy!!


----------



## Ozzaspirant

Ilay said:


> Mate I think the main reason why you failed to achieve +65 was only due to lack of practice. Because you ran out of time in both reading and listening which probably caused you to lose points in writing too. I believe a bit of more practice will help you achieve your goal. Given your pronunciation and fluency scores you aren't that bad but lack a lot of practice and strategy. Though these are my own opinions as someone who went through IELTS and hardy acquired 6 in writing while got 83 from PTE A.
> 
> It's not easy to nail 7 from each skills from IELTS in such a short window of time, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes he is correct.

With more practice you can try again.. you will score good marks.

All the best.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends I have a query regarding PTE.

I have scored 65 each in PTE 1st try and made two more attempts to score 79+.

But in last attempt I scored less than 65+

Does it affect my invitation??

Cos pearson might have send my latest scores to DIBP..

Plz clarify...
__________________


----------



## hdp9star

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends I have a query regarding PTE.
> 
> I have scored 65 each in PTE 1st try and made two more attempts to score 79+.
> 
> But in last attempt I scored less than 65+
> 
> Does it affect my invitation??
> 
> Cos pearson might have send my latest scores to DIBP..
> 
> Plz clarify...
> __________________


Pearson never send your reports on their own. You will have to send it. You can send any report you want via your Pearson account.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishtrap

Hello Dear forum members - I gave my second PTE Exam on 27th Aug, and I am devastated with the results. I scored 70+ in all modules, except for Speaking.

For both my exams, my Speaking score is between 40 to 50, with my oral fluency between 50 and 60, and pronunciation between 30 and 40. When I am discussing this with my tutors, they don't seem to understand why I am scoring less in Speaking, as when they are scoring me, it should be over 65+ at the least.

I need help from the members as to why I am scoring this less. I am just losing confidence each passing day, and thinking of giving up my dreams to move to Ozzy land.

I have placed 2 speaking samples on google drive and would request, if anyone can go through the samples and let me know where am I going wrong.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B82wIrUhFS9Rb1pSNng2blZqY2c
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B82wIrUhFS9RUGZMekphYTZwYkU

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

vishtrap said:


> Hello Dear forum members - I gave my second PTE Exam on 27th Aug, and I am devastated with the results. I scored 70+ in all modules, except for Speaking.
> 
> For both my exams, my Speaking score is between 40 to 50, with my oral fluency between 50 and 60, and pronunciation between 30 and 40. When I am discussing this with my tutors, they don't seem to understand why I am scoring less in Speaking, as when they are scoring me, it should be over 65+ at the least.
> 
> I need help from the members as to why I am scoring this less. I am just losing confidence each passing day, and thinking of giving up my dreams to move to Ozzy land.
> 
> I have placed 2 speaking samples on google drive and would request, if anyone can go through the samples and let me know where am I going wrong.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B82wIrUhFS9Rb1pSNng2blZqY2c
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B82wIrUhFS9RUGZMekphYTZwYkU
> 
> Thanks


Not able to access the link at the moment but is it possible that you are speaking too fast during exam due to stress. Its possible that you are making pronunciation errors that time


----------



## vishtrap

sharma1981 said:


> Not able to access the link at the moment but is it possible that you are speaking too fast during exam due to stress. Its possible that you are making pronunciation errors that time


Sorry. Below are the links again. Can you please try

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B82wIrUhFS9Rb1pSNng2blZqY2c/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B82wIrUhFS9RUGZMekphYTZwYkU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## sharma1981

vishtrap said:


> Sorry. Below are the links again. Can you please try
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B82wIrUhFS9Rb1pSNng2blZqY2c/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B82wIrUhFS9RUGZMekphYTZwYkU/view?usp=sharing


PM'ed you.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

appeared for third time in PTE today. result awaited. did better than before in speaking section. i hope next time is a "hurray" rather than "oh, snap" !

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Maverick_VJ

braich.abhijeet said:


> appeared for third time in PTE today. result awaited. did better than before in speaking section. i hope next time is a "hurray" rather than "oh, snap" !
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


All the best and you will crack it. Cheers


----------



## NB

braich.abhijeet said:


> appeared for third time in PTE today. result awaited. did better than before in speaking section. i hope next time is a "hurray" rather than "oh, snap" !
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


I am sure you will
You have a lot of members including me rooting for you

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Thank you guys for the support. Its this PTE 79+ that is holding me back. I never give up, i never back down. Will do 79+ , and file 70 pointer EOI. 

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## markymark5

braich.abhijeet said:


> appeared for third time in PTE today. result awaited. did better than before in speaking section. i hope next time is a "hurray" rather than "oh, snap" !
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Good luck mate!


----------



## honeymefeb14

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you guys for the support. Its this PTE 79+ that is holding me back. I never give up, i never back down. Will do 79+ , and file 70 pointer EOI.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


I wish you all the best.


----------



## ArGo

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you guys for the support. Its this PTE 79+ that is holding me back. I never give up, i never back down. Will do 79+ , and file 70 pointer EOI.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Yes, never give up. 79+ is an achievable target. you are close and you will get it.


----------



## JasonUC

Don't even think of giving IELTS. I am sure it is a money making scam. I gave it a month back and to my surprise I scored 6.5 in listening. Below are my scores

Reading 9
Speaking 8
Writing 8
Listening 6.5

I know, I don't listen to people, but for heavens sake, I have enough patience to listen at least to recordings. I thought I really did well and was confident of getting 8 in every section.


----------



## JK684

*PTE Materials*

Guys, i have collated a bunch of PTE materials, please find the links below. Some might have been already posted here. I hope this is helpful to blokes who are yet to write PTE exam.

#PTE #resources 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7Nox_5hSRrqWEJEOTlCNy14Uk0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1UHFyxeHa1zS01vb1hKMFh2ZW8

https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...cxNGxIaGdSZzNXdkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M

PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


https://www.pearsonelt.com/catalogue/exam-prep/expert/pte/levels.html


https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0ByCD-gyzaaUzS1RjLU5jZDhOdEk

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5XbQcB0L2jVSkxHYUU0azZGMVE?usp=sharing


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i67h03nf85ntk2d/AAAw9qNfQ8AQWG8Tm-BDhU2ha?dl=0

Speech to text: Speechnotes.co

Youtube learning videos : 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxaYQnov0rlRVk9WdGNZV3BtOTA


Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/

2: Exam English
http://www.examenglish.com/PTE/PTE_Academic.htm
http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation/

3: TCY Online:
http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/107197/pte

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies/Timings
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf

PTE Essay Tips - https://dylanaung.blogspot.com.au/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html 
^^
the above blog helped me to score 90/90 for Writing section


----------



## SG

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you guys for the support. Its this PTE 79+ that is holding me back. I never give up, i never back down. Will do 79+ , and file 70 pointer EOI.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Good luck Abhijeet


----------



## kanchanup

Hello everyone,
I may have missed ,but there was a link posted by someone sometime back for study material. It was a chinese site. It has really good study material.The real exam questions are also posted.
If anyone have that link, could you please share the same.?
Thanks in Advance

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

kanchanup said:


> Hello everyone,
> I may have missed ,but there was a link posted by someone sometime back for study material. It was a chinese site. It has really good study material.The real exam questions are also posted.
> If anyone have that link, could you please share the same.?
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Pmed you

Not sure how much that will help. But do a thorough practice of each PTE section via youTube


----------



## gopiit04

kanchanup said:


> Hello everyone,
> I may have missed ,but there was a link posted by someone sometime back for study material. It was a chinese site. It has really good study material.The real exam questions are also posted.
> If anyone have that link, could you please share the same.?
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I think you are talking about https://www.enflares.com

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

gopiit04 said:


> I think you are talking about https://www.enflares.com
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I guess thats the one , already sharma has pmed me. Thanks to you 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

kanchanup said:


> I guess thats the one , already sharma has pmed me. Thanks to you
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


There are some materials available in the below link as well. 

PTE-A Test Material

If you can practice all these tests thoroughly and note down tips from various E2 language youtube videos, that should help with preparation. 

:thumb:


----------



## Diggy

I just bought a gold kit; but it is my headset is not recognising it.


----------



## tofy79

gopiit04 said:


> I think you are talking about https://www.enflares.com
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I was following the same since month, i have used google chrome as browser engine because it's includes a built-in translation feature from Chinese to english, but frankly saying in real exam I did not got even single question from that site!!!!

Really i don't know where are the real questions that members talking about ???!!!
however, it's not bad for practicing


----------



## Diggy

Some should help on analyse this, if it is too short or too long.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbFhzd3l2bXROT2c/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Some should help on analyse this, if it is too short or too long.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbFhzd3l2bXROT2c/view?usp=drivesdk


Someone should help analyse this DI also: 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmMWlBdjAzRTJjZGs/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## SlimJadee

I passed the PTE-A exam!I only needed 65+ for the AHPRA requirements. Thank you to all the people you have contributed about PTE here. Anyway, to all who still need to pass the exam just keep on practicing.

P.S.
I have taken 2 mock tests from ptepractice and mostly reviewed from youtube E2L in particular.


----------



## sharma1981

SlimJadee said:


> I passed the PTE-A exam!I only needed 65+ for the AHPRA requirements. Thank you to all the people you have contributed about PTE here. Anyway, to all who still need to pass the exam just keep on practicing.
> 
> P.S.
> I have taken 2 mock tests from ptepractice and mostly reviewed from youtube E2L in particular.


Best wishes for next steps ....


----------



## zavialu

I gave my PTE exam yesterday and all I can say is that I was completely shocked at the level and standard of the test. The speaking and writing sections were ok but reading and listening sections were unbelievably tough. The sense I got overall from the exam was that for the most part, nothing was straightforward and majority of the questions were tricky in nature. For example, listening section in summarize spoken text one of the lecture was about a lady who kept talking about wanting to write fiction novels but only mentioned that at the very end, but instead kept speaking about having written 11 novels of non-fiction and being pretty good at it. 
Similarly, in the reading section the Fill in the blanks were very confusing. Just to mention, I am a repeat test taker and in my previous attempt scored 87 in reading and 79 in listening. I gave my last exam on 26 April. I feel overall the level of complexity has risen significantly and it makes sense given the reading section is now designed by GMAT. I'd be over the moon if i score 79 or more but feel disappointed that I have a lot of work to do still.
Best of luck to everyone for whatever score you guys are aspiring.


----------



## Ilay

zavialu said:


> I gave my PTE exam yesterday and all I can say is that I was completely shocked at the level and standard of the test. The speaking and writing sections were ok but reading and listening sections were unbelievably tough. The sense I got overall from the exam was that for the most part, nothing was straightforward and majority of the questions were tricky in nature. For example, listening section in summarize spoken text one of the lecture was about a lady who kept talking about wanting to write fiction novels but only mentioned that at the very end, but instead kept speaking about having written 11 novels of non-fiction and being pretty good at it.
> Similarly, in the reading section the Fill in the blanks were very confusing. Just to mention, I am a repeat test taker and in my previous attempt scored 87 in reading and 79 in listening. I gave my last exam on 26 April. I feel overall the level of complexity has risen significantly and it makes sense given the reading section is now designed by GMAT. I'd be over the moon if i score 79 or more but feel disappointed that I have a lot of work to do still.
> Best of luck to everyone for whatever score you guys are aspiring.




Since when GMAT has been preparing the reading questions? Then it is pointless to compare the complexity of the questions neither to test plus nor macmillan..

Looking forward to learn your results mate,

Fingers crossed x

Btw which skill you were lacking to repeat the exam?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some should help on analyse this, if it is too short or too long.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbFhzd3l2bXROT2c/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help analyse this DI also:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmMWlBdjAzRTJjZGs/view?usp=drivesdk
Click to expand...

Someone should help analyse this, please.


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> Someone should help analyse this, please.


Words minced in between. Please focus on clarity a bit. At moment it appears like you just rushed without any focus on statement end. Imagine like you are explaining to someone. Calmly and gently. 

Good that you concluded. Try using "In conclusion, ........" preferably at the start of 32nd Second and wrap up by 39th Sec


----------



## Diggy

sharma1981 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help analyse this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Words minced in between. Please focus on clarity a bit. At moment it appears like you just rushed without any focus on statement end. Imagine like you are explaining to someone. Calmly and gently.
> 
> Good that you concluded. Try using "In conclusion, ........" preferably at the start of 32nd Second and wrap up by 39th Sec
Click to expand...

Calmly? Won't that affect the fluency?


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help analyse this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Words minced in between. Please focus on clarity a bit. At moment it appears like you just rushed without any focus on statement end. Imagine like you are explaining to someone. Calmly and gently.
> 
> Good that you concluded. Try using "In conclusion, ........" preferably at the start of 32nd Second and wrap up by 39th Sec
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calmly? Won't that affect the fluency?
Click to expand...

Am so so meticulous about this 39th minutes thing, I tried it in my last PTE and it back fired because I was cut short by the computer, I was not able to conclude it.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Am so so meticulous about this 39th minutes thing, I tried it in my last PTE and it back fired because I was cut short by the computer, I was not able to conclude it.




Hey mate, i feel a bit of french accent if im not mistaken, which affected your pronunciation negatively as there are common words used by both languages. 

I am trying to start drawing my conclusion as soon as i hit 30 sec.

Additionally, you might wanna try to position the mic above your nostrils or below your chin even when you practice, thats what i do with my traditional cheap earphones which helped a lot in eliminating the noise of breathing as well as uttering noisy letters..

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

Diggy said:


> Calmly? Won't that affect the fluency?


I feel there was speed in the name of fluency in the audio recording which led to words becoming unclear. If you can try maintaining a slightly low tempo then it will add clarity.
Abt 32th sec, thats my way because i always was able to wrap up by 39th or 40th second. You must practice what suits you. Its definitely better than computer cutting you short.


----------



## abasca

Hi all,

I just joined this forum. I find this forum very interesting and before going to post this very first port I went ahead and read so many pages of this PTE-A Exam thread. Its full of information, so thank you all.

Yesterday I started preparing for PTE-A for the purpose of immigration to Australia. I started with listening section and realized that I am ok at repeating the sentences i listen, however I am not good at repeating articles well. Like original sentence was "That's a promise..." but I said "That's the promise...". Now my question is, does this really make whole answer wrong when I make mistake of article 'a' vs 'the'?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjke1337

i sat for my PTE A test on 31st of August and got my results today.

Following is my Result:
Listening: 64
Speaking: 79
Reading: 88
Writing:64

Following are some of my pitfalls:

I was under tremendous pressure while taking the test to get 79+ in all sections as i have a positive ACS and want to file my EOI as soon as possible.

I have previously taken IELTS with following scores:

Reading: 9
Listening: 8
Speaking: 8
Writing: 6.5

So, I focused all my energy on writing :'(

Guys, prepare for PTE-A in a noisy and chaotic environment. I was just NOT able to concentrate in some of the sections due to the constant noise of keyboard and murmuring.

I hope i can clear my test in the next re-take.


----------



## mjke1337

abasca said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just joined this forum. I find this forum very interesting and before going to post this very first port I went ahead and read so many pages of this PTE-A Exam thread. Its full of information, so thank you all.
> 
> Yesterday I started preparing for PTE-A for the purpose of immigration to Australia. I started with listening section and realized that I am ok at repeating the sentences i listen, however I am not good at repeating articles well. Like original sentence was "That's a promise..." but I said "That's the promise...". Now my question is, does this really make whole answer wrong when I make mistake of article 'a' vs 'the'?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I will suggest you to look up e2 language course.


----------



## abasca

Mneo26 said:


> Hi Diggy,
> 
> With speaking, i can suggest a few tips but i am not sure which of those actually worked for me -
> 
> 1) To get into a good space, even before the exam started, i read aloud all the instructions that comes before the test starts. This helped me get into a good flow. Although people around you might wonder what you doing)
> 
> 2) There is enough time to read alound the text before the record timer starts which is actually what i did. It helped me figure out words which might be a little trickier to pronounce and then during recording was careful with those words especially.
> 
> 3) While describing the images, i just said everything that was there on the image without holding me back at all. For me, i never felt like i have more time than i can speak. I just kept speaking of what i saw, without being very elegant with simple texts like ... lagged behind, moved ahead etc.
> 
> 4) One word answers, i found a link on the internet which gives some questions recently asked although my questions were completely different. I don't know if it will help but i got one answer wrong but soon realized and corrected it.


>>.. but i got one answer wrong but soon realized and corrected it.

How can you correct once you already spill out your wrong answer? You mean lets say answer is Solar-Energy and you said Sun-Light first then can you change it to Solar-Energy immediately ? If yes then that makes total 2 words so then how computer will pick the answer for you?


----------



## markymark5

abasca said:


> >>.. but i got one answer wrong but soon realized and corrected it.
> 
> How can you correct once you already spill out your wrong answer? You mean lets say answer is Solar-Energy and you said Sun-Light first then can you change it to Solar-Energy immediately ? If yes then that makes total 2 words so then how computer will pick the answer for you?


I think it will tagged as incorrect regardless. The thing here in PTE is you must be careful to "correct" yourself during speaking exercises because they will mark your oral fluency and pronunciation as well.

Someone here advised that if you think you make a speaking mistake, just move on as if you did nothing. That way, your oral fluency will not be affected.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki

mjke1337 said:


> Guys, prepare for PTE-A in a noisy and chaotic environment. I was just NOT able to concentrate in some of the sections due to the constant noise of keyboard and murmuring.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i can clear my test in the next re-take.



I cannot stress this enough. The room gets really noisy. Practice in noisy environments. It's very easy to get distracted. In my case, I could resist the temptation to listen to others. However, my wife made the mistake of following the conversation of a fellow candidate. That irritated her and she focused a bit of her energy on being annoyed. Obviously that did no favours on her score. 
So it's important that you tune out all the noise. 
Practise with television in background. Put on an English talk show (like John Oliver) and keep trying. Something like music will not help IMHO. Talk shows has lots of conversations, which trains you to tune out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

mjke1337 said:


> i sat for my PTE A test on 31st of August and got my results today.
> 
> Following is my Result:
> Listening: 64
> Speaking: 79
> Reading: 88
> Writing:64
> 
> Following are some of my pitfalls:
> 
> I was under tremendous pressure while taking the test to get 79+ in all sections as i have a positive ACS and want to file my EOI as soon as possible.
> 
> I have previously taken IELTS with following scores:
> 
> Reading: 9
> Listening: 8
> Speaking: 8
> Writing: 6.5
> 
> So, I focused all my energy on writing :'(
> 
> Guys, prepare for PTE-A in a noisy and chaotic environment. I was just NOT able to concentrate in some of the sections due to the constant noise of keyboard and murmuring.
> 
> I hope i can clear my test in the next re-take.


Since you got good scores in speaking and reading, getting 79+ should not be a problem for you.

Practise listening and a little bit of writing.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi friends
I am unable to access the skillselect site since yesterday to check the EOI, anyone knows why?
the error message says that I am unauthorized to access in spite of I accessed almost everyday before.. 
Thanks


----------



## Diggy

Pls sharma1981, can you help on this re-tell lecture. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmMWg0d0xEWkpEUkU/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## nader_amj

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you guys for the support. Its this PTE 79+ that is holding me back. I never give up, i never back down. Will do 79+ , and file 70 pointer EOI.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug




Hi mate! I hope you got your result with the desirable score.

I wonder how you could boost your scores in L , R, W . 
Could you please give me tips regarding these skills to score 79+? 
May I know if you choose single answer in MCMA questions or you select multiple answers? 

your tips and guidelines regarding these skills are highly appreciated 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmdElyYmRBODVhVHc/view?usp=drivesdk someone should compare this with this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUGpLVGdSNHZyUWc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## nader_amj

vincyf1 said:


> Well, it all depends on you.
> 
> I would not say its the 'Wise' option, rather its the safe option.
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is, if you consistently end up running out of time in the Reading section or have been finding it tough to complete these questions under 4 mins, then choose 1 option and move on. There is no point losing time and having to miss out on several questions towards the end.
> 
> 
> 
> But, if you are looking at scoring 80+ then I would think it would not be very difficult for you to crack the multiple options. Just don't push yourself in these questions to choose more options.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:




Hi mate! 

May I know how you manage your time in reading section and how you allocate time for each question type?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

nader_amj said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> May I know how you manage your time in reading section and how you allocate time for each question type?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Buddy,

Check my post from earlier (Link Below) where I have already provided these details. 

Reading Section Time Split

All the Best :thumb:


----------



## nader_amj

vincyf1 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> Check my post from earlier (Link Below) where I have already provided these details.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading Section Time Split
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best :thumb:




Thank you for your prompt reply buddy!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Finally, this re-tell lecture should be looked into also, I finished on 40mins dot, that's very risky, can't try it in the real exam: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmaEhaWGloLXFWcW8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## vincyf1

Diggy said:


> Finally, this re-tell lecture should be looked into also, I finished on 40mins dot, that's very risky, can't try it in the real exam: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmaEhaWGloLXFWcW8/view?usp=drivesdk


I just listened to the sound file. Here is what I would suggest:

1. Start was late after 3 seconds. Risky. You must start as soon as the mic opens. 
2. Work on pronunciation. Some of the words were unclear to me. 
3. Work on Stress and Tone when talking about important information. (E2 language videos on Youtube might help) 

All the Best! :thumb:


----------



## braich.abhijeet

nader_amj said:


> Hi mate! I hope you got your result with the desirable score.
> 
> I wonder how you could boost your scores in L , R, W .
> Could you please give me tips regarding these skills to score 79+?
> May I know if you choose single answer in MCMA questions or you select multiple answers?
> 
> your tips and guidelines regarding these skills are highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope, i wish you were true. This time, i thought I did far far better in all sections but the scores were the worst than before, in all sections. 

I think these tests are money minting tacts. Kind of loosing my hopes here, but then i slap myself and tell myself to not quit.

To answer your question, i choose two right answers, if i am sure. very rarely three, inly if i am damn sure, otherwise just mark one and then move on.

At this point, i should not be advising anyone, hit the lowest point of my life in years.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## zavialu

Ilay said:


> Since when GMAT has been preparing the reading questions? Then it is pointless to compare the complexity of the questions neither to test plus nor macmillan..
> 
> Looking forward to learn your results mate,
> 
> Fingers crossed x
> 
> Btw which skill you were lacking to repeat the exam?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

Got my scores and it went much better than I expected but still fell short of my desired score.

Listening: 78
Speaking: 83
Reading : 87
Writing: 77

Overall: 82

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 90
Written Discourse: 90
Vocabulary: 76
Spelling : 19...yes friggin 19... 

From my previous attempts this is the closest I have come in writing and this time I just tried to keep things simple. I will be applying for review as i feel i haven't got anything to lose. 

Also in relation to your query of GMAT. The body that takes the GMAT test is GMAC and they are the ones who design the questions for the exam. This info is available on PTE website. In any case, I'll see how I go and if worst comes to worst I will sit the exam again. But, I remain optimistic that I might be able to get over the line so fingers crossed.

Regards
Zavi


----------



## gurungkai

TO people who got over 79+, can you provide some insight on this.

So, on the describe image and re-tell lecture i normall finish my sentence between 30-35 words. So is it a good idea to click next as soon as i am done or should i wait until the mic automatically closes after 3 seconds?

Also, same question for repeat sentence. Cause i normally wait for the mic to turn off, but was told that instead of waiting the 3 seconds and increasing the possibility of capturing surrounding test takers noise, it is best to click next as soon as completed?


----------



## ArGo

gurungkai said:


> TO people who got over 79+, can you provide some insight on this.
> 
> So, on the describe image and re-tell lecture i normall finish my sentence between 30-35 words. So is it a good idea to click next as soon as i am done or should i wait until the mic automatically closes after 3 seconds?
> 
> Also, same question for repeat sentence. Cause i normally wait for the mic to turn off, but was told that instead of waiting the 3 seconds and increasing the possibility of capturing surrounding test takers noise, it is best to click next as soon as completed?


In my 2 attempts I clicked next as soon as I complete speaking in read aloud but for DI and retell, it is required to talk for atleast 35 seconds and leave it to close by itself. Follow a structural approach in both tasks to obtain full score. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefalaRus

Hello everyone!

I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for materials and tips.

I spent ~ 1 month to prepare using material on google drive from this forum + e2language + there is a channel called "PTE Gold" which is really good for repeat sentence preparation.

*My results:*

*1st attempt:* LSRW: 83/88/89/78 with 43 in spelling. 
My only advice would be to triple check your spelling. I had some technical issues during the exam and spent too much time talking to the customer support and waiting for their response. I should have just taken the exam again. Guys, be smart and don't waste time on re-checks etc... Just sit the exam again.

*2nd attempt:* LSRW: 88/80/84/90; 
E2language materials and structures really helped me with the writing section. 

To people who can't get desired score - just focus on your weak areas. I would also strongly recommend getting professional help like writing assessment or online speaking with a tutor. It is better to pay once. I needed to fly to another country to pass the exam so I really feel the pain.

Regards


----------



## sunilgovindan

Anyone given your test in "The Chopras" centre in Bangalore. How is this centre compared to the Pearson centre ?? I'm getting my desired dates only in Chopras.


----------



## allajunaki

I have given my Test at Pearson Centre. However, my agent told me that the Chopra's are also quite good. 
All the centres are standardised, including the room settings, seating arrangement, equipments, etc. So there won't be any particular advantage in choosing one over the other

All the best!


sunilgovindan said:


> Anyone given your test in "The Chopras" centre in Bangalore. How is this centre compared to the Pearson centre ?? I'm getting my desired dates only in Chopras.


----------



## sunilgovindan

allajunaki said:


> I have given my Test at Pearson Centre. However, my agent told me that the Chopra's are also quite good.
> All the centres are standardised, including the room settings, seating arrangement, equipments, etc. So there won't be any particular advantage in choosing one over the other
> 
> All the best!



Thanks a lot for the quick response. I just booked a slot in Pearsons. A week later than I intended to take the test, nevertheless I'm still happy


----------



## espionage

Does PTE gold module only have 2 sets of test question? The A & B.
If a repeating buyer, would they get the same package of mock test question to evaluate?


----------



## Ilay

espionage said:


> Does PTE gold module only have 2 sets of test question? The A & B.
> 
> If a repeating buyer, would they get the same package of mock test question to evaluate?




Exactly the same mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

Hi Everyone, 

I have posted a new thread with all the PTE Tips that I used while preparing for the Exam. Please go through and make use of them as per your comfort. 

Link: 
PTE Tips I Prepared


----------



## ajitsingh25

*Strategies*

Please help me with the preparation resources and strategies as I need 79+
in PTE for Visa 189. Plz do help.


nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


----------



## Akshay_T

ajitsingh25 said:


> Please help me with the preparation resources and strategies as I need 79+
> 
> in PTE for Visa 189. Plz do help.




What worked for me is a two-fold approach -

1. Buy PTE book by Pearson from any local book store and get completely familiarised with the exam format. The book will set u back about 800 Rs. (First Hand). It also contains many tips and tricks which we may casually miss out. 

2. Once you are sure of the format and have completed the tests in the book, buy the online exams from Pearson PTE website and give one or two tests. You will understand where you stand on your PTE prep. 

Along with that, watch a lot of English stuff - Movies, Series, debates, even comedy shows (like Last Night Tonight). If those seem overwhelming, simply watch kids' animated movies - those really help you get comfortable with western accents and expand your vocabulary. 

Enjoy the journey and nail the PTE scores! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZCO Code: 261313
EOI Effective Date: 30-May-3017
Total EOI Points: 70
EOI Applied For: 189 Visa


----------



## ajitsingh25

*PTE Prep*

Thanks a lot  



Akshay_T said:


> What worked for me is a two-fold approach -
> 
> 1. Buy PTE book by Pearson from any local book store and get completely familiarised with the exam format. The book will set u back about 800 Rs. (First Hand). It also contains many tips and tricks which we may casually miss out.
> 
> 2. Once you are sure of the format and have completed the tests in the book, buy the online exams from Pearson PTE website and give one or two tests. You will understand where you stand on your PTE prep.
> 
> Along with that, watch a lot of English stuff - Movies, Series, debates, even comedy shows (like Last Night Tonight). If those seem overwhelming, simply watch kids' animated movies - those really help you get comfortable with western accents and expand your vocabulary.
> 
> Enjoy the journey and nail the PTE scores! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> EOI Effective Date: 30-May-3017
> Total EOI Points: 70
> EOI Applied For: 189 Visa


----------



## ndhankher

BeefalaRus said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for materials and tips.
> 
> I spent ~ 1 month to prepare using material on google drive from this forum + e2language + there is a channel called "PTE Gold" which is really good for repeat sentence preparation.
> 
> *My results:*
> 
> *1st attempt:* LSRW: 83/88/89/78 with 43 in spelling.
> My only advice would be to triple check your spelling. I had some technical issues during the exam and spent too much time talking to the customer support and waiting for their response. I should have just taken the exam again. Guys, be smart and don't waste time on re-checks etc... Just sit the exam again.
> 
> *2nd attempt:* LSRW: 88/80/84/90;
> E2language materials and structures really helped me with the writing section.
> 
> To people who can't get desired score - just focus on your weak areas. I would also strongly recommend getting professional help like writing assessment or online speaking with a tutor. It is better to pay once. I needed to fly to another country to pass the exam so I really feel the pain.
> 
> Regards


Congrats for the desired score, did you select 2-3 options in multiple choice answers section in reading?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

tatsme said:


> I appeared for the second time for PTE Test today in Mumbai. Unfortunately, there was a lot of noise of drums and music from outside the window during some part of the speaking section. I registered a complaint with Edwise. Does anyone know if something can be done in such a situation. Anyone any leads?


Hey hi, i am yet to get my results. Has anyone ever experienced delay in results like my case. I appeared on 27th Aug for 2nd time. There was a lot of noise around during speaking section. I am too worried because this was my second attempt.If I dont clear now, I again have to attempt.


----------



## sharma1981

tatsme said:


> Hey hi, i am yet to get my results. Has anyone ever experienced delay in results like my case. I appeared on 27th Aug for 2nd time. There was a lot of noise around during speaking section. I am too worried because this was my second attempt.If I dont clear now, I again have to attempt.


Usually the mics are noise cancelling .. lets wait for the results. hope they come out fine


----------



## tatsme

Actually there was a lot of from beating from outside where it became difficult to hear anything. I don't know if that kind of noise can be cancelled by mike


----------



## sharma1981

tatsme said:


> Actually there was a lot of from beating from outside where it became difficult to hear anything. I don't know if that kind of noise can be cancelled by mike


Lets wait for results


----------



## Diggy

Please someone should check out this read aloud.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbENDY1JfbF9mQnc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Please someone should check out this read aloud.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbENDY1JfbF9mQnc/view?usp=drivesdk




Hey mate,

I think you should pay attention to pronunciation better. Try to check out the pronunciation of each word you read in that text from Cambridge dictionary one by one, then you will get what i mean. 

Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage

please use this 2 site to check your pronunciation

https://speechnotes.co/
https://dictation.io/


----------



## Ilay

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HWVgxVVI5NW04X3c 

Dear friends,

What is the likelihood of getting +79 with this sample of mine..

Maybe limited in content as I figured I can not make good sentences under time pressure...

Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abasca

Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> What is the likelihood of getting +79 with this sample of mine..
> 
> Maybe limited in content as I figured I can not make good sentences under time pressure...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems perfect. 'architect' was repeated, so avoid repetitions.


----------



## Ilay

abasca said:


> Seems perfect. 'architect' was repeated, so avoid repetitions.




Cheers mate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

markymark5 said:


> I think it will tagged as incorrect regardless. The thing here in PTE is you must be careful to "correct" yourself during speaking exercises because they will mark your oral fluency and pronunciation as well.
> 
> Someone here advised that if you think you make a speaking mistake, just move on as if you did nothing. That way, your oral fluency will not be affected.
> 
> Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk




Suppose they assess your speaking under 3 criteria: pronunciation, fluency and content. Each of them is assessed separately. If you manage to say all the words in the right order, you get 2 out of 2, if 50/50 it is 1, if less than that it is 0. 

Pronunciation and fluency are assessed comparing to 5 different level starting from native like to talks gibberish.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone should check out this read aloud.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbENDY1JfbF9mQnc/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> I think you should pay attention to pronunciation better. Try to check out the pronunciation of each word you read in that text from Cambridge dictionary one by one, then you will get what i mean.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Thanks, I have been on it, I just feel is my accent that is the problem, I may just consider IELTS.


----------



## Ilay

It depends on what score you aim mate. Your English and the way you use it sounds good enough to nail +79, but you know its hard to grow out of habits. Though it is not impossible. Just assess yourself first and then make the call.. good luck!

Ps: just so you know, pronunciation is assessed in IELTS, as well. You just need to get rid of the influence of whatever the accent it is on your english, thats all about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chummy.singh

Hi everyone
I need some help with PTE-A...Its gonna be my second time with this exam
I got 70 overall with Speaking 86, listening 76, writing 68 and reading 67 last time...

Please suggest some study material or anything to prepare and ....what about the PTE GOLD Kit...should i go for that too...?
I need 79 in each module.

thanks..


----------



## hdp9star

Diggy said:


> Thanks, I have been on it, I just feel is my accent that is the problem, I may just consider IELTS.


What is your result and your aim?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

hdp9star said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have been on it, I just feel is my accent that is the problem, I may just consider IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your result and your aim?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I need 79+. However, if I can get 65+, I would just sit back and wait for ITA with 65points in the bag for mechanical engineering.


----------



## vishtrap

Hello Members - can someone please check the below two speaking samples and let me know if this is good for 65+ in Speaking. I have my exam on Thursday

@sharma1981 I have re-recorded this. Please assist

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B82wIrUhFS9Rb1pSNng2blZqY2c
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B82wIrUhFS9RUGZMekphYTZwYkU


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,
I take my exam next week. Last time I missed in reading and in writing to get 79 +. The most difficult part for me is the multiple choice in reading. Is there any strategy for MCMA? As I just spend too much time on it..
For multiple choice single answer I just read carefully the whole text and then read all answer options and try to match the correct one.
As for listening, do you recommend to take notes for highlight correct summary in listening section?
Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## bablu12345

vishtrap said:


> Hello Members - can someone please check the below two speaking samples and let me know if this is good for 65+ in Speaking. I have my exam on Thursday
> 
> @sharma1981 I have re-recorded this. Please assist


2nd one was better. 
You must start watching Hollywood movies. Like you said fill but you wanted to say feel (stress on eeeeee). Same with many diferent words like 'said' sounded like 'sat' 
'ahead' where 'ea' was stretched. 'good' was also pronounced like 'gudd'. Here 'd' should not be sounded like that.

Sorry for being little harsh here but i think thats what you were looking for, true opinion .

If you are not into movies then watch cartoons first. Trust me 20mins of episode of cartoons can make difference within 15 days. This is my favorite "Arthur" -

Like this episode. "Arthur S1 EP 18 - Arthur's Chicken Pox and Sick as a Dog".

Search for episodes in youtube with word "Arthur" . And enjoy the shows without stress.

Cheers.


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> 2nd one was better.
> 
> You must start watching Hollywood movies. Like you said fill but you wanted to say feel (stress on eeeeee). Same with many diferent words like 'said' sounded like 'sat'
> 
> 'ahead' where 'ea' was stretched. 'good' was also pronounced like 'gudd'. Here 'd' should not be sounded like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being little harsh here but i think thats what you were looking for, true opinion .
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not into movies then watch cartoons first. Trust me 20mins of episode of cartoons can make difference within 15 days. This is my favorite "Arthur" -
> 
> 
> 
> Like this episode. "Arthur S1 EP 18 - Arthur's Chicken Pox and Sick as a Dog".
> 
> 
> 
> Search for episodes in youtube with word "Arthur" . And enjoy the shows without stress.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Hey mate could you pls assess my recordings too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vishtrap

bablu12345 said:


> 2nd one was better.
> You must start watching Hollywood movies. Like you said fill but you wanted to say feel (stress on eeeeee). Same with many diferent words like 'said' sounded like 'sat'
> 'ahead' where 'ea' was stretched. 'good' was also pronounced like 'gudd'. Here 'd' should not be sounded like that.
> 
> Sorry for being little harsh here but i think thats what you were looking for, true opinion .
> 
> If you are not into movies then watch cartoons first. Trust me 20mins of episode of cartoons can make difference within 15 days. This is my favorite "Arthur" -
> 
> Like this episode. "Arthur S1 EP 18 - Arthur's Chicken Pox and Sick as a Dog".
> 
> Search for episodes in youtube with word "Arthur" . And enjoy the shows without stress.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks and am looking for brutal feedbacks. This will help me improve. I guess this has got to do with my mother tongue influence drawing me back on pronunciation. I have my exam in 2 days and am not sure how can this be changed immediately in 2 days. Will work on it though. Need to score 65+ in speaking, as I am able to manage 65+ in other modules.

Thanks for the resources and tips watching cartoons and Hollywood movies.


----------



## Diggy

Another read aloud, someone should help analyse it.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmTTlJeE9XTURpMms/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

Someone should help analyse and give criticisms.


----------



## kaju

Diggy said:


> Someone should help analyse and give criticisms.


Perhaps you might consider whether other members might feel more inclined to help, if you asked for help nicely, and said please too, rather than telling people they "should" help.


----------



## Ranmeet

BeefalaRus said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for materials and tips.
> 
> I spent ~ 1 month to prepare using material on google drive from this forum + e2language + there is a channel called "PTE Gold" which is really good for repeat sentence preparation.
> 
> *My results:*
> 
> *1st attempt:* LSRW: 83/88/89/78 with 43 in spelling.
> My only advice would be to triple check your spelling. I had some technical issues during the exam and spent too much time talking to the customer support and waiting for their response. I should have just taken the exam again. Guys, be smart and don't waste time on re-checks etc... Just sit the exam again.
> 
> *2nd attempt:* LSRW: 88/80/84/90;
> E2language materials and structures really helped me with the writing section.
> 
> To people who can't get desired score - just focus on your weak areas. I would also strongly recommend getting professional help like writing assessment or online speaking with a tutor. It is better to pay once. I needed to fly to another country to pass the exam so I really feel the pain.
> 
> Regards


Hi
Did you buy the membership from E2 language?


----------



## meldney

got my PTE


----------



## espionage

how long do you need to prepare for your pte exam?


----------



## bergkamp17

PTE is really a better option.

I require ielts 8 for each section to get the maximum 20 pts

I took ielts (A) few months back and got full marks for listening but lacked 0.5 pts for the other 3 sections. I dislike how ielts forced me to write in pencil and highlighters are prohibited which affected my reading as I usually like to highlight stuff. 

I took PTE and scored ielts 9 equivalent for each section despite making mistakes in some sections.

I don't understand why people are still taking IELTS when there is an easier and more convenient option. You can take ielts for fun but take PTE if you want to score high marks


----------



## Diggy

kaju said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help analyse and give criticisms.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you might consider whether other members might feel more inclined to help, if you asked for help nicely, and said please too, rather than telling people they "should" help.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the correction, I was just in a haste. Please any good Samaritan should kindly help out.Thanks, all.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Another read aloud, someone should help analyse it.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmTTlJeE9XTURpMms/view?usp=drivesdk




Pronunciation sounds better mate, pay attention to but and the corroboration. Try to say the with th instead of with a d sound, i mean stick your tongue out..

Try to listen to a few sample answers of read aloud to get and idea of how you should give a rhythm to the way you read.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

vishtrap said:


> Thanks and am looking for brutal feedbacks. This will help me improve. I guess this has got to do with my mother tongue influence drawing me back on pronunciation. I have my exam in 2 days and am not sure how can this be changed immediately in 2 days. Will work on it though. Need to score 65+ in speaking, as I am able to manage 65+ in other modules.
> 
> Thanks for the resources and tips watching cartoons and Hollywood movies.


Wish you a good luck. Ok..don't worry if your aim is 65+. I thought you were trying to get 79+. 
Also, my comments were just for the test otherwise no need ti worry about accents. Whole world speaks English with 100s of 1000s of different accents. So never bother about them in day to day life but just for PTE . Best wishes.


----------



## bablu12345

Ilay said:


> Hey mate could you pls assess my recordings too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure. Can you re-post link pls ?


----------



## NGN2017

All, many thanks for all the time. There is abundant info on this thread to complete PTE in flying colors. 

Attempted PTE exam in Dubai (JnS) on 4th September 2017. Been waiting for score since then. This morning I got an email notification that scores are available but each time, I open a downloaded report, all I get is "Technical problem are preventing us from displaying candidate photographs at this time. Please try running your report again later". No scores are displayed either. Have download the report 15-20 times since then. Still no results and same error message. Contacted the customer care, who could take 24-48 hours to resolve it. 

I would like to give my two cents from my experience so far.
The real PTE is much more easier than mock exams. I scored 80+ on Test B except speaking which was on 60s.

Expect images for answer short questions. Probably there is a limited time to absorb the image after listening to the prompt when recording happens almost instantly. Found that challenging. I felt CMA, CSA, Reorder para are much easier than PTE gold youtube samples. CSA was a bit of challenge for listening section

Most importantly, watch the timer for listening session as the software will narrate passages at a slower pace for highlight correct summary, highlight incorrect words etc and it is not in your control and so you cant rush. I had a grandpa talking in a Scottish accent about Scotland, and the passage went on for almost 2 mins.

I ran out of time on my final question for listening. I typed in the answer, but i am not sure if its auto submitted as I was a second or two short from hitting next and a pop up message "time out" appeared.

Essays were on "Laws influenced on human behavior" and "People who controls media control culture". Guess these are repeated. Had questions on Napoleon and Paris, Tesco Extra music, Laughter during adversity and so on. Cant remember all of them.

2.5-3 hour exam is quite tiring for me so if i have to attempt again, i will have a double espresso before exams. My room had elements of distraction especially when the earpiece of my headphone was smaller than my ears. 

In terms of practice, PTE gold on youtube, Navjot, E2 etc helped but the subtle details shattered on this thread is much more useful than anything else. For example, the writing template for essays is useful. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another read aloud, someone should help analyse it.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmTTlJeE9XTURpMms/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pronunciation sounds better mate, pay attention to but and the corroboration. Try to say the with th instead of with a d sound, i mean stick your tongue out..
> 
> Try to listen to a few sample answers of read aloud to get and idea of how you should give a rhythm to the way you read.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Regarding rhythm, I am very meticulous about it because it could affect the last group of words from being heard just like TV anchor men, Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> Sure. Can you re-post link pls ?




https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HWVgxVVI5NW04X3c

Thanks heaps mate! I really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

NGN2017 said:


> All, many thanks for all the time. There is abundant info on this thread to complete PTE in flying colors.
> 
> Attempted PTE exam in Dubai (JnS) on 4th September 2017. Been waiting for score since then. This morning I got an email notification that scores are available but each time, I open a downloaded report, all I get is "Technical problem are preventing us from displaying candidate photographs at this time. Please try running your report again later". No scores are displayed either. Have download the report 15-20 times since then. Still no results and same error message. Contacted the customer care, who could take 24-48 hours to resolve it.
> 
> I would like to give my two cents from my experience so far.
> The real PTE is much more easier than mock exams. I scored 80+ on Test B except speaking which was on 60s.
> 
> Expect images for answer short questions. Probably there is a limited time to absorb the image after listening to the prompt when recording happens almost instantly. Found that challenging. I felt CMA, CSA, Reorder para are much easier than PTE gold youtube samples. CSA was a bit of challenge for listening section
> 
> Most importantly, watch the timer for listening session as the software will narrate passages at a slower pace for highlight correct summary, highlight incorrect words etc and it is not in your control and so you cant rush. I had a grandpa talking in a Scottish accent about Scotland, and the passage went on for almost 2 mins.
> 
> I ran out of time on my final question for listening. I typed in the answer, but i am not sure if its auto submitted as I was a second or two short from hitting next and a pop up message "time out" appeared.
> 
> Essays were on "Laws influenced on human behavior" and "People who controls media control culture". Guess these are repeated. Had questions on Napoleon and Paris, Tesco Extra music, Laughter during adversity and so on. Cant remember all of them.
> 
> 2.5-3 hour exam is quite tiring for me so if i have to attempt again, i will have a double espresso before exams. My room had elements of distraction especially when the earpiece of my headphone was smaller than my ears.
> 
> In terms of practice, PTE gold on youtube, Navjot, E2 etc helped but the subtle details shattered on this thread is much more useful than anything else. For example, the writing template for essays is useful.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


Good.

Retry after 4-5 hours. I too got the same error but i was able to view the results after 1 hour.

You can wait for 1 day if helpdesk told that.


----------



## NGN2017

sharma1981 said:


> Good.
> 
> Retry after 4-5 hours. I too got the same error but i was able to view the results after 1 hour.
> 
> You can wait for 1 day if helpdesk told that.


Thanks Sharma for that. Good to hear that it worked for you after an hour. 

For me, its been 6+ hours since the email notification on scores, and the issue is not yet resolved. As indicated, probably it will be available in a day or two.


----------



## NGN2017

Happy to give an update. 
I got through PTE, target of 79+ is achieved. 

Overall score 89
L/R/S/W: 82/90/84/90

Thanks again. Will support other members with whatever knowledge I have.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Regarding rhythm, I am very meticulous about it because it could affect the last group of words from being heard just like TV anchor men, Thanks for the review.




https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HbUx4NG1RTTdyaVk

I read the same text for you. I hope you can hear the difference comparing to yours. I dont mean that I am reading much better than you read, but i think you can notice where I increase my voice to highlight important details in the sentence and try to convey meaningful word chunks separately .


----------



## Ptera

NGN2017 said:


> Happy to give an update.
> I got through PTE, target of 79+ is achieved.
> 
> Overall score 89
> L/R/S/W: 82/90/84/90
> 
> Thanks again. Will support other members with whatever knowledge I have.


Congratulation mate!!

Did you practice a lot with PTE Gold? I like their exercises in youtube.. 
Which template did you use for essays? From e2language or anorther one?

Thanks and congratulation once again!!


----------



## sunilgovindan

NGN2017 said:


> Happy to give an update.
> I got through PTE, target of 79+ is achieved.
> 
> Overall score 89
> L/R/S/W: 82/90/84/90
> 
> Thanks again. Will support other members with whatever knowledge I have.


Congrats !!!


----------



## NGN2017

Ptera said:


> Congratulation mate!!
> 
> Did you practice a lot with PTE Gold? I like their exercises in youtube..
> Which template did you use for essays? From e2language or anorther one?
> 
> Thanks and congratulation once again!!


Yeah I did a few of PTE Gold videos. But I got bored of them quite soon. 
I believe some of the best practices were reading aloud BBC articles, learning new words and listening to english radio/ podcasts.

Regarding essay template, One of them was to state my opinion about laws effect on human behavior and I used below template. 

(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.

(2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.

(3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.

(Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.


----------



## dirkemeert

*please share practice material*

Some of the posts in this thread mention about the study/practice material on google drive shared by the fellow bloggers. Can some one please share the link? I'm new to this thread and don't know from which post I can get them.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bablu12345

Ilay said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HWVgxVVI5NW04X3c
> 
> Thanks heaps mate! I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I liked your accents , mixed of Australian/British and Turkish (may be)!!
I think if I am a judge then I would give you 80 marks for this narrations. Only twice you got distracted - at architecture and before 'his' when you said 'in his'. Another thing which I noticed was, you didn't pronounce 'd' when you said 'talked'. You need not to put stress on 'd' but subtle sound must have arrived.

Cheers.


----------



## abasca

NGN2017 said:


> Yeah I did a few of PTE Gold videos. But I got bored of them quite soon.
> I believe some of the best practices were reading aloud BBC articles, learning new words and listening to english radio/ podcasts.
> 
> Regarding essay template, One of them was to state my opinion about laws effect on human behavior and I used below template.
> 
> (Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.


Congratulations.
My target is 79+ and weakest area is reading passage and answering questions, specially multiple answers. How did you prepare for that?
Also, can you post your essay responses, not exactly how you had written there but points you covered in each para.

Thank and congrats again.


----------



## NGN2017

abasca said:


> Congratulations.
> My target is 79+ and weakest area is reading passage and answering questions, specially multiple answers. How did you prepare for that?
> Also, can you post your essay responses, not exactly how you had written there but points you covered in each para.
> 
> Thank and congrats again.


I felt the reading sections were much simpler than PTE gold practice videos or mock exams.. easy to comprehend. Probably i was just lucky. This was my first attempt.

Essay content, trust me, I just wrote something and so I can't remember. Content doesn't matter, can vouch that!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> I liked your accents , mixed of Australian/British and Turkish (may be)!!
> 
> I think if I am a judge then I would give you 80 marks for this narrations. Only twice you got distracted - at architecture and before 'his' when you said 'in his'. Another thing which I noticed was, you didn't pronounce 'd' when you said 'talked'. You need not to put stress on 'd' but subtle sound must have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Cheers mate, lived in Australia for a few years and usually watch British tv shows, and yea, i am Turkish 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding rhythm, I am very meticulous about it because it could affect the last group of words from being heard just like TV anchor men, Thanks for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HbUx4NG1RTTdyaVk
> 
> I read the same text for you. I hope you can hear the difference comparing to yours. I dont mean that I am reading much better than you read, but i think you can notice where I increase my voice to highlight important details in the sentence and try to convey meaningful word chunks separately .
Click to expand...

I think I like your accent and I noticed you lowering your voice to read the clause, "their collaboration began in 1852". However, I didn't notice it at the end of the paragraph. Why? Or are those words not important?


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> I think I like your accent and I noticed you lowering your voice to read the clause, "their collaboration began in 1852". However, I didn't notice it at the end of the paragraph. Why? Or are those words not important?




Cheers mate,

My reading may not be one of the best examples. You are right I should have lowered my intonation through the end of the sentence, however I did not because I thought i was highlighting an extension from this to that, I should have read the last syllable of affairs lower. 

I didn't wanna stress their collaboration... because that bit of info is just a detail, the sentence would still be complete without it too. So, a video i watched regarding where to put stress said that you should put stress on the words that otherwise the sentence wouldn't make sense if you didn't read them.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

NGN2017 said:


> I felt the reading sections were much simpler than PTE gold practice videos or mock exams.. easy to comprehend. Probably i was just lucky. This was my first attempt.
> 
> Essay content, trust me, I just wrote something and so I can't remember. Content doesn't matter, can vouch that!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Hey mate, what about repeat sentence of pte gold on youtube?

I find them brutal, did you get to practice them too and if so could you please compare to the actual exam.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like your accent and I noticed you lowering your voice to read the clause, "their collaboration began in 1852". However, I didn't notice it at the end of the paragraph. Why? Or are those words not important?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> My reading may not be one of the best examples. You are right I should have lowered my intonation through the end of the sentence, however I did not because I thought i was highlighting an extension from this to that, I should have read the last syllable of affairs lower.
> 
> I didn't wanna stress their collaboration... because that bit of info is just a detail, the sentence would still be complete without it too. So, a video i watched regarding where to put stress said that you should put stress on the words that otherwise the sentence wouldn't make sense if you didn't read them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I think you meant parenthetic phrases or clauses, I have been following Jay on E2 language videos and he never made mention of it, I feel you are right.What about phrases or clauses that end a sentence, even if that sentence is at the beginning of the read aloud, do one still have to lower one's voice because one is reading the end of a sentence?


----------



## Diggy

NGN2017 said:


> Happy to give an update.
> I got through PTE, target of 79+ is achieved.
> 
> Overall score 89
> L/R/S/W: 82/90/84/90
> 
> Thanks again. Will support other members with whatever knowledge I have.


Hi mate, Congrats to you on your success. Regarding "Summarise Spoken Text", did you use E2 language style of : 
The author was discussing" Topic sentence" (1st sentence)
He/ She talked about "......" , etc Or you use you just wrote your answers as your heard them.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Thanks mate, I think you meant parenthetic phrases or clauses, I have been following Jay on E2 language videos and he never made mention of it, I feel you are right.What about phrases or clauses that end a sentence, even if that sentence is at the beginning of the read aloud, do one still have to lower one's voice because one is reading the end of a sentence?




Mate, as far as I know you should always end a sentence with a lower intonation unless it is a question. What I have also noticed is that, native speakers tend to lower the intonation even if it is not the end of a sentence but end of the main clause - before a comma- and additional information is given, i guess it is when an independent clause starts..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I think you meant parenthetic phrases or clauses, I have been following Jay on E2 language videos and he never made mention of it, I feel you are right.What about phrases or clauses that end a sentence, even if that sentence is at the beginning of the read aloud, do one still have to lower one's voice because one is reading the end of a sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, as far as I know you should always end a sentence with a lower intonation unless it is a question. What I have also noticed is that, native speakers tend to lower the intonation even if it is not the end of a sentence but end of the main clause - before a comma- and additional information is given, i guess it is when an independent clause starts..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I just noticed Jay do that on E2 video, when he was explaining rhythm as part of oral fluency.However, it is not very much conspicuous.I will put it into consideration when practicing.


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> bablu12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Can you re-post link pls ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HWVgxVVI5NW04X3c
> 
> Thanks heaps mate! I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I think you meant parenthetic phrases or clauses, I have been following Jay on E2 language videos and he never made mention of it, I feel you are right.What about phrases or clauses that end a sentence, even if that sentence is at the beginning of the read aloud, do one still have to lower one's voice because one is reading the end of a sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, as far as I know you should always end a sentence with a lower intonation unless it is a question. What I have also noticed is that, native speakers tend to lower the intonation even if it is not the end of a sentence but end of the main clause - before a comma- and additional information is given, i guess it is when an independent clause starts..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

@illay, you may still look at this one. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I think you meant parenthetic phrases or clauses, I have been following Jay on E2 language videos and he never made mention of it, I feel you are right.What about phrases or clauses that end a sentence, even if that sentence is at the beginning of the read aloud, do one still have to lower one's voice because one is reading the end of a sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, as far as I know you should always end a sentence with a lower intonation unless it is a question. What I have also noticed is that, native speakers tend to lower the intonation even if it is not the end of a sentence but end of the main clause - before a comma- and additional information is given, i guess it is when an independent clause starts..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mate, please kindly look at this one.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUFdvRjlSMXA1YlU/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## NGN2017

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, what about repeat sentence of pte gold on youtube?
> 
> I find them brutal, did you get to practice them too and if so could you please compare to the actual exam.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree that repeat sentence are difficult on YouTube videos. Exam was easier. They were mostly on college related like phone student services, assignments are due on, bibliography is required for maximum marks etc. I tried YouTube practice videos once.
I made sure I waited for a fraction of a second after the screen says recording, just to ensure the computer doesn't miss my first word.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

Diggy said:


> Hi mate, Congrats to you on your success. Regarding "Summarise Spoken Text", did you use E2 language style of :
> The author was discussing" Topic sentence" (1st sentence)
> He/ She talked about "......" , etc Or you use you just wrote your answers as your heard them.


I applied E2 style. If felt there are points if the topic is highlighted.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

NGN2017 said:


> Happy to give an update.
> I got through PTE, target of 79+ is achieved.
> 
> Overall score 89
> L/R/S/W: 82/90/84/90
> 
> Thanks again. Will support other members with whatever knowledge I have.


Congratulations


----------



## Ilay

NGN2017 said:


> I applied E2 style. If felt there are points if the topic is highlighted.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Cheers mate!

Would you mind sharing what tense did you use in summarise spoken and written text as well as retell lecture?

I am still not sure if i should use present tense or past tense..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Mate, please kindly look at this one.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUFdvRjlSMXA1YlU/view?usp=drivesdk




Mate sounds much better. All i can say if i must is that you should give it a bit more emphasis and say the words more distinctly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Ilay said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what tense did you use in summarise spoken and written text as well as retell lecture?
> 
> I am still not sure if i should use present tense or past tense..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In Summarize Written Text, you use the tense in which paragraph is written. In fact you do not add words like, this lecture is about.. you just summarize it.

For Retell and Summarize spoken text, you can use present or past. But you need to be consistent with your tense. If you have used past tense, then you should stick with it in that particular question.


----------



## lupilipid

Has anyone here tried the scored practice tests from Pearson?

Will you get your scores instantly or do you have to wait a couple of days?


----------



## Ilay

lupilipid said:


> Has anyone here tried the scored practice tests from Pearson?
> 
> Will you get your scores instantly or do you have to wait a couple of days?




Almost instantly mate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

lupilipid said:


> Has anyone here tried the scored practice tests from Pearson?
> 
> Will you get your scores instantly or do you have to wait a couple of days?


You would get it in 1 - 2 hours. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Please find my gold kit scores

Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77

Gave my PTE exam on Sept 6th and awaiting results.

But what I felt was... 

It is going to be a tough task to achieve 79+ in all sections, especially in reading section. 

In the FIB, drag and drop, for one whole set I did not even know the meaning for those given words.

And I did find drop down as difficult. 

Don't know about the score I'm going to get. But I'm sure I wont cross the 79+. 

So I should start preparing for my next attempt, can someone give me tips or suggest some sites to practice reading section.


----------



## sharma1981

theillusionist said:


> Please find my gold kit scores
> 
> Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
> Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77
> 
> Gave my PTE exam on Sept 6th and awaiting results.
> 
> But what I felt was...
> 
> It is going to be a tough task to achieve 79+ in all sections, especially in reading section.
> 
> In the FIB, drag and drop, for one whole set I did not even know the meaning for those given words.
> 
> And I did find drop down as difficult.
> 
> Don't know about the score I'm going to get. But I'm sure I wont cross the 79+.
> 
> So I should start preparing for my next attempt, can someone give me tips or suggest some sites to practice reading section.


Relax and wait for a week.

For reading/speaking videos see youTube OR E2 language tutorials.


----------



## NGN2017

theillusionist said:


> Please find my gold kit scores
> 
> Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
> Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77
> 
> Gave my PTE exam on Sept 6th and awaiting results.
> 
> But what I felt was...
> 
> It is going to be a tough task to achieve 79+ in all sections, especially in reading section.
> 
> In the FIB, drag and drop, for one whole set I did not even know the meaning for those given words.
> 
> And I did find drop down as difficult.
> 
> Don't know about the score I'm going to get. But I'm sure I wont cross the 79+.
> 
> So I should start preparing for my next attempt, can someone give me tips or suggest some sites to practice reading section.



I understand what you are going through. I was subjected to similar turmoil during the result waiting phase, recently. For now, relax, cos the scores can surprise you. It surprised me big time!


----------



## theillusionist

NGN2017 said:


> I understand what you are going through. I was subjected to similar turmoil during the result waiting phase, recently. For now, relax, cos the scores can surprise you. It surprised me big time!


Great scores bro. All the best. Lets see what my scores are.


----------



## viistrawberry

Hi mates,

Can someone please give me some guidance for the speaking skill in PTE? I took the test for multiple times already and almost every time with other bands above 79, speaking still ranging from 37~47. 

My recent score is as below

L/R/S/W 79 79 47 87

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 35
Pronunciation 38
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90 
Written Discourse 90 

I am not sure how could I improve my score as I keep practice and practice for the past few months but my speaking still remain at the same range, with the highest being 63 in the 2nd time I took PTE, from then on it just get worse. 

I am really appreciated if someone could give me a little advice for this. Thank you. 


Thanks mate!


----------



## viistrawberry

These are my speaking practice: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUbndIcXpFRk1QRmM
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUc3dVTUJMVEJDUlk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUbzU1WDNoSXdDZ0k

Thanks mate!


----------



## sumitgupta22

viistrawberry said:


> These are my speaking practice:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUbndIcXpFRk1QRmM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUc3dVTUJMVEJDUlk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUbzU1WDNoSXdDZ0k
> 
> Thanks mate!


You are speaking way too slow. You should increase pace dramatically. You should be able to complete the Read-a-loud in 20-22 seconds. 
Believe me, you will easily get 79+ with this method. Also, try to speak with open mouth.

I got 47 in mock test when I spoke slow and finished tasks (Describe Image and Retell ) before 35 seconds. I always got close to 90 in my multiple attempts of PTE-A when I overcame these shortcomings.

You can PM me with your updated recordings as I might not be following thread very actively.


----------



## Diggy

sumitgupta22 said:


> viistrawberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my speaking practice:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUbndIcXpFRk1QRmM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUc3dVTUJMVEJDUlk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7KWuHZOcKwUbzU1WDNoSXdDZ0k
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> You are speaking way too slow. You should increase pace dramatically. You should be able to complete the Read-a-loud in 20-22 seconds.
> Believe me, you will easily get 79+ with this method. Also, try to speak with open mouth.
> 
> I got 47 in mock test when I spoke slow and finished tasks (Describe Image and Retell ) before 35 seconds. I always got close to 90 in my multiple attempts of PTE-A when I overcame these shortcomings.
> 
> You can PM me with your updated recordings as I might not be following thread very actively.
Click to expand...

Please still look into this for me, thanks.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUFdvRjlSMXA1YlU/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## sumitgupta22

more than 6 hours since got mail for score availability of my wife's PTE-A exam, still not able to view it due to technical issue. long will it take


----------



## sumitgupta22

Diggy said:


> Please still look into this for me, thanks.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUFdvRjlSMXA1YlU/view?usp=drivesdk


You need to work on your pronunciation. Also try to speak with open mouth.


----------



## viistrawberry

sumitgupta22 said:


> more than 6 hours since got mail for score availability of my wife's PTE-A exam, still not able to view it due to technical issue. long will it take


Hi, thanks for the feedback, I PM you with my updated speaking file already. 
It takes almost 24 hours. I got notification email last night around 10PM and only get the result today at 6PM. I contact them and they said wait for 24-48 hours, then if you still don't see anything, then contact them. 

Cheers!


----------



## AZY1223

sumitgupta22 said:


> more than 6 hours since got mail for score availability of my wife's PTE-A exam, still not able to view it due to technical issue. long will it take


Mock test result are also not available since. I took the mock test since 4th of september. No result till now.

The say they are having temporary outage on their scoring.


----------



## Diggy

sumitgupta22 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please still look into this for me, thanks.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUFdvRjlSMXA1YlU/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your pronunciation. Also try to speak with open mouth.
Click to expand...

What about the speed? Is it too fast or too slow?


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please still look into this for me, thanks.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUFdvRjlSMXA1YlU/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> You need to work on your pronunciation. Also try to speak with open mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the speed? Is it too fast or too slow?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the analysis. However, I don't think it has to do with my pronunciation, rather my accent. But, will still work on it.
Regarding speaking with an open mouth, I have tried that couple of times and my pronunciation gets really bad including my pace, I even scored as low as 47 in my last attempt because of it.


----------



## Ilay

Weird, i had gotten my results right away..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232

Hey mate.. can you give me some insights on toughness of retell lecture..is it easier than mocks n pte gold, in real pte exam??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

sumitgupta22 said:


> more than 6 hours since got mail for score availability of my wife's PTE-A exam, still not able to view it due to technical issue. long will it take


Same happen to me , but i got my result just some time back.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

Hello everyone,
I got my result today . Just missed it by few scores. I am more worried about writing. Can any one help?
Attached is my score.









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Got my result
Kindly let me know what I should do guys... Suggest me what should be my next steps... How to prepare and sites to practice... Really worried 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foresythe

@ NGN2017, Can you please give me your e-mail address. You have nominated the same occupation with me. I will like to ask a couple of questions.


----------



## gopiit04

Dear friends, 

In my last three attempts I am unable to improve speaking 55 53 55
OF/P 73/49 57/51 63/47

Please give your feedback on the below DI recording 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1JQjdiMkdtekRQR0U/view?usp=drivesdk

Also, I am unable follow my practice template completely during exam and during the practice I am able speak better after 2 or 3 attempts with better sentences. But in real exam I am unable form sentence or follow template and speak spontaneously. Please advise. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

> Originally Posted by sumitgupta22 View Post
> more than 6 hours since got mail for score availability of my wife's PTE-A exam, still not able to view it due to technical issue. long will it take





kanchanup said:


> Same happen to me , but i got my result just some time back.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


How long did it take? 

For us, it is not available even after 20 hours. However, one thing that I noticed is, earlier it used to be mentioned in the mail that score is available online. But, now it is mentioned that "The score report for the PTE Academic appointment listed above will be available online within 24 hours". 

Did anyone notice? When should I expect the report ?


----------



## viistrawberry

sumitgupta22 said:


> How long did it take?
> 
> For us, it is not available even after 20 hours. However, one thing that I noticed is, earlier it used to be mentioned in the mail that score is available online. But, now it is mentioned that "The score report for the PTE Academic appointment listed above will be available online within 24 hours".
> 
> Did anyone notice? When should I expect the report ?


You will get it around 24-48 hours. Or call PTE help desk if you want, but they won't do anything as they said the report will be available within 24-48 hours since you received the email.


----------



## NGN2017

kanchanup said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got my result today . Just missed it by few scores. I am more worried about writing. Can any one help?
> Attached is my score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Don't lose hope. In my opinion,
Speak slower .. this should improve oral and vocab
Be very careful with grammar and spelling. Avoid mistakes here.
For written discourse, blindly follow writing templates


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

theillusionist said:


> Got my result
> Kindly let me know what I should do guys... Suggest me what should be my next steps... How to prepare and sites to practice... Really worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


YOur written discourse is low. With just 1 video of E2 language tutorial in youTube i was able to reach 90 for written discourse.
Grab the trick which is suggested in YouTube by E2 langauge tutorial. Don't use very Hi-Fi words. Develop a small vocabulary which you can try using during writing task. 
Best wishes


----------



## NGN2017

theillusionist said:


> Got my result
> Kindly let me know what I should do guys... Suggest me what should be my next steps... How to prepare and sites to practice... Really worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


My opinions are
Speaking slower will help in oral and pronunciation marks. Avoid fillers like umm. 
Be careful with spellings use BBC.com
For written discourse, use templates

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

kanchanup said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got my result today . Just missed it by few scores. I am more worried about writing. Can any one help?
> Attached is my score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Search youTube for writing task by E2 Language tutorial. Observe the method and use it.
Your written discourse should improve


----------



## kanchanup

sharma1981 said:


> Search youTube for writing task by E2 Language tutorial. Observe the method and use it.
> Your written discourse should improve


I used the same but still scored low

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

kanchanup said:


> I used the same but still scored low
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I see from your scores that you are close to the 79 mark. Probably a minor miss here and there has resulted. Do you remember where exactly you would have fumbled. Repeat sentence? Describe image?

JUst be calm and retry


----------



## NishaNene

I am very frustrated with English exam such as IELTS and PTE-A. I need 10 points to file EOI but every time I am failing to score it. Please have a look at my scores below and suggest me how can I improve it.

IELTS 1st attempt - Nov 2016 - R-7, W-7, S-6, L-6
IELTS 2nd attempt -Feb 2017- R-7, W-6.5, S-6, L-7

PTE 1st - R- 59, S-38, W-56, L-54
PTE 2nd - R- 66,S-42,W-65,L-66
PTE 3rd - R-59,S-45, W-71, L-69
PTE 4th - R-61, S-32, W-74, L-67

I do not have courage to give any exam now as every time I am failing at least in one component. 
Please help.


----------



## sharma1981

NishaNene said:


> I am very frustrated with English exam such as IELTS and PTE-A. I need 10 points to file EOI but every time I am failing to score it. Please have a look at my scores below and suggest me how can I improve it.
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt - Nov 2016 - R-7, W-7, S-6, L-6
> IELTS 2nd attempt -Feb 2017- R-7, W-6.5, S-6, L-7
> 
> PTE 1st - R- 59, S-38, W-56, L-54
> PTE 2nd - R- 66,S-42,W-65,L-66
> PTE 3rd - R-59,S-45, W-71, L-69
> PTE 4th - R-61, S-32, W-74, L-67
> 
> I do not have courage to give any exam now as every time I am failing at least in one component.
> Please help.


Your scores are consistently low in all PTE sections. Are you giving these tests too quickly without much practice.

I would suggest to spend atleast 3-4 days on each PTE section. I am sure you will be able to figure out where you are struggling.
POst your audio recordings in the forum for advice


----------



## Ilay

gopiit04 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> In my last three attempts I am unable to improve speaking 55 53 55
> OF/P 73/49 57/51 63/47
> 
> Please give your feedback on the below DI recording
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1JQjdiMkdtekRQR0U/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Also, I am unable follow my practice template completely during exam and during the practice I am able speak better after 2 or 3 attempts with better sentences. But in real exam I am unable form sentence or follow template and speak spontaneously. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Mate you sound seamless to me. Perhaps you should just calm down..

I am the same, i guess we should be less worried about the content and focus on using simple sentences.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87

Guys, a situation. Need advice.

I submitted my passport 10 days back for Schengen visa and I thought I'd get it back.
My PTE is on Monday (11th September) and looks like I won't have the passport by then.

Pearson website says I won't be allowed in the exam without the passport.
What can I do in this situation?
Can I show them the Schengen visa receipt and passport copy - will that let me write the exam?


----------



## Ilay

brainstorm87 said:


> Guys, a situation. Need advice.
> 
> I submitted my passport 10 days back for Schengen visa and I thought I'd get it back.
> My PTE is on Monday (11th September) and looks like I won't have the passport by then.
> 
> Pearson website says I won't be allowed in the exam without the passport.
> What can I do in this situation?
> Can I show them the Schengen visa receipt and passport copy - will that let me write the exam?




Try to call customer service for confirmation or if you can use your national id otherwise you might wanna change the exam date.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear mock and real test takers, is the repeat sentence section as hard as mock test in the exam? I cannot remember..i am feeling so desperate..i click on the words late..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KKB_0602

*English grammar specific to PTE exam*

Hi Guys,
Can anyone give me some idea about which part of the grammar I need focus on in order to get 79+ in PTE. Any quick way to brush up important areas of the English grammar specific to PTE exam...??


----------



## Diggy

Between this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUHIxUWJjaEFkYU0/view?usp=drivesdk. And this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbW1Qc0pqWmswZUE/view?usp=drivesdk
Which has the ability to get me a score of 65+ effortlessly, please, someone should help as my 3rd test is around the corner.


----------



## vincyf1

Diggy said:


> Between this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUHIxUWJjaEFkYU0/view?usp=drivesdk. And this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbW1Qc0pqWmswZUE/view?usp=drivesdk
> Which has the ability to get me a score of 65+ effortlessly, please, someone should help as my 3rd test is around the corner.


I think this is better of the two. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUHIxUWJjaEFkYU0/view

Do practice with proper stress and intonations when you start and end the sentences. That will help you a great deal in improving your score. Both of these seem a bit monotonous to me.


----------



## Diggy

vincyf1 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUHIxUWJjaEFkYU0/view?usp=drivesdk. And this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmbW1Qc0pqWmswZUE/view?usp=drivesdk
> Which has the ability to get me a score of 65+ effortlessly, please, someone should help as my 3rd test is around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is better of the two.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmUHIxUWJjaEFkYU0/view
> 
> Do practice with proper stress and intonations when you start and end the sentences. That will help you a great deal in improving your score. Both of these seem a bit monotonous to me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your timely response, maybe you didn't notice the difference in pace, the other one is faster. Regarding intonation, I am very meticulous about it, maybe you should listen to this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmZ244QkRkTnEyemM/view?usp=drivesdk, is that what you meant by intonation?


----------



## nader_amj

NGN2017 said:


> Happy to give an update.
> I got through PTE, target of 79+ is achieved.
> 
> Overall score 89
> L/R/S/W: 82/90/84/90
> 
> Thanks again. Will support other members with whatever knowledge I have.




Congrats! Have you chosen one or two options in MCMA questions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin

Dear All,

Is the Order of Sections which appear in PTE A exam, always same or different?


----------



## nageshbalgister

Hi Guys

I need quick suggestion from you. i have attached my samples of read aloud. please let me know how i can improve my speaking.

I am writing exam on 11th sept.


----------



## nageshbalgister

drive.google.com/file/d/0B7PFNtXX7KkVeXBNMFhIV0N0RTg/view?usp=drivesdk

I am new to this forum so i was not able to attach any link. I dont want to spam this thread. so please add https:// before the link


----------



## KK12

NGN2017 said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation mate!!
> 
> Did you practice a lot with PTE Gold? I like their exercises in youtube..
> Which template did you use for essays? From e2language or anorther one?
> 
> Thanks and congratulation once again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did a few of PTE Gold videos. But I got bored of them quite soon.
> I believe some of the best practices were reading aloud BBC articles, learning new words and listening to english radio/ podcasts.
> 
> Regarding essay template, One of them was to state my opinion about laws effect on human behavior and I used below template.
> 
> (Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.
> 
> Hi Bro, this is an amazing format.
> 
> Could you provide us the format TOO that doesn't ask for AN OPINION .?
> your help will be highly appreciated.
> Many thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## NGN2017

nader_amj said:


> Congrats! Have you chosen one or two options in MCMA questions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I remember choosing three options for one of the questions, for others I chose two.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

awalkin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is the Order of Sections which appear in PTE A exam, always same or different?


I believe they could be different. But the order is set out at the beginning of each section.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

KK12 said:


> NGN2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did a few of PTE Gold videos. But I got bored of them quite soon.
> I believe some of the best practices were reading aloud BBC articles, learning new words and listening to english radio/ podcasts.
> 
> Regarding essay template, One of them was to state my opinion about laws effect on human behavior and I used below template.
> 
> (Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.
> 
> Hi Bro, this is an amazing format.
> 
> Could you provide us the format TOO that doesn't ask for AN OPINION .?
> your help will be highly appreciated.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got this format from another user in this forum. Credit goes to him/her.
> 
> Regarding other essays, there isn't a template
> 
> Intro - largely paraphrasing
> Firstly,
> Secondly,
> Conclusion
> 
> Remember to quote some research or studies in these essays, esp in first para. For example, World Health Organisation published a study which indicates 50% of children .... I just write something I dont even know WHO published anything!!
> Similarly in second para, quote a statement. For example, according to the famous economist Allen smith, peanut consumption has direct correlation with TV hours.
> 
> The content doesn't matter but grammar, spelling and format.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Faraz365

Hello,

In my 8 attempt, i got SWRL 90/77/84/76.
Please need your advice..


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi..... I ordered PTE Silver Kit Mock Test with Pearson and have already done with the test. If I want to order the same Kit again, will the questions be same or varies ? I want to do one more Mock Test before my actual PTE exam next week. Please suggest ..


----------



## Ilay

NGN2017 said:


> KK12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got this format from another user in this forum. Credit goes to him/her.
> 
> Regarding other essays, there isn't a template
> 
> Intro - largely paraphrasing
> Firstly,
> Secondly,
> Conclusion
> 
> Remember to quote some research or studies in these essays, esp in first para. For example, World Health Organisation published a study which indicates 50% of children .... I just write something I dont even know WHO published anything!!
> Similarly in second para, quote a statement. For example, according to the famous economist Allen smith, peanut consumption has direct correlation with TV hours.
> 
> The content doesn't matter but grammar, spelling and format.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, I have been trying to work out the template you shared but frankly speaking I couldn't fit an opinion essay in this template and I couldn't work out where I can write an example.
> 
> If you don't mind could you please share your essay in more detail?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bablu12345

Faraz365 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In my 8 attempt, i got SWRL 90/77/84/76.
> Please need your advice..





Faraz365 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In my 8 attempt, i got SWRL 90/77/84/76.
> Please need your advice..


I sympathize with you. You are under pressure of getting 79+ and that's making things worse.

First of all, you start taking your English writing and listening very seriously. Doesn't matter what you write and whats the purpose of writing, just write in a way that you are writing in PTE.

Like in your sentences above "In my 8 attempt.." it should have been "attempts".
Then in "Please need your advice", usage of "please" is incorrect there, it should have been "Need your advice" or you wanted to be polite then "Please help me" or "Please give your advice".

To improve score - 

First of all read English grammar books like the one is Wren & Martin. Then watch cartoons on Youtube. Watch British or American cartoons only. Cartoons are the ones that can get you day to day vocabulary and that's what require to get good marks in test like PTE. Watch cartoons to enjoy them and not to learn English. If you start enjoying them then automatically you will start getting your English (specially listening) improved. Like infant listen people around him/her and s/he automatically starts imitating sentences and slowly start speaking. 

secondly, read 1 page of any book or journal loud every day and write one passage of 250-300 words everyday. for writing choose any topic from your surrounding (day to day life) and start writing. Post your writing to the forums and someone will check your essay. Improve from your mistakes. 

Do this for 15-20 days, read and listen English, and you will find difference for sure. You will start using "however" instead of "but", "provide" instead of "give", "serve" instead of "help" and thats what you want to get higher scores in writing.

Good luck.


----------



## stha1232

Guys please analyze my result of mock test B.
Communicative skills
L-65
R-64
S-71
W-60
Enabling skills
G-23
OF-74
P- 55
S- 42
V- 62
WD- 75
I am aiming for 65+ and my real test is on next week..is it possible to achieve? By the way, I accidentally click next in one summarize spoken text and it was submitted without a single word. May be this cause drop in my writing score..
Please advise..thank you all..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

MegaRiya said:


> Hi..... I ordered PTE Silver Kit Mock Test with Pearson and have already done with the test. If I want to order the same Kit again, will the questions be same or varies ? I want to do one more Mock Test before my actual PTE exam next week. Please suggest ..


Same questions for test A and test B

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

Ilay said:


> NGN2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, I have been trying to work out the template you shared but frankly speaking I couldn't fit an opinion essay in this template and I couldn't work out where I can write an example.
> 
> If you don't mind could you please share your essay in more detail?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one. Can type one out later.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys,
I posted this question yesterday, but it's not showing here anymore. I recently got PTE results mentioned below. I am short of 1 mark in writing, has anyone got any improvement in writing score through rescoring from PTE ever. I need advice if rescoring has ever helped especially in writing score.
Thanks

Communication Skills 
LRSW - 86,81,90,78

Enabling skills
Grammar - 80
Spelling -78
Vocab - 87
WD - 79



Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

*PTE-A result*

Guyz,

Got PTE-A Result This is my 2nd attempt.I am aiming for 79+ score.

My results are as below : 

L -68 S- 77 W- 68 R - 73

Enabling skills: 
grammer 71 oral fluency 69 pronunciation 58 spelling 69 vocablry 73 written discourse 53

Experts, please help me.I am worried


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

*Need guidance and hope*

Guyz , i got above PTE marks after 45 days of solid preparation,following E2 Language tutorials,following their templates and guidance in writing, taking ample number of PTE Practice mock tests in youtube,reading newspapers,articles.After taking the exam , i was quite confident of cracking it.But now i am so worried that even after this much hard work I didnt get the expected result.

Is there any way to find out in which section exactly i lost marks?
and what materials, exercises, videos i need to go through before taking my next attempt?

experts , an anyone help me out please


----------



## stha1232

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Guyz , i got above PTE marks after 45 days of solid preparation,following E2 Language tutorials,following their templates and guidance in writing, taking ample number of PTE Practice mock tests in youtube,reading newspapers,articles.After taking the exam , i was quite confident of cracking it.But now i am so worried that even after this much hard work I didnt get the expected result.
> 
> Is there any way to find out in which section exactly i lost marks?
> and what materials, exercises, videos i need to go through before taking my next attempt?
> 
> experts , an anyone help me out please


How much u got mate? ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Guyz , i got above PTE marks after 45 days of solid preparation,following E2 Language tutorials,following their templates and guidance in writing, taking ample number of PTE Practice mock tests in youtube,reading newspapers,articles.After taking the exam , i was quite confident of cracking it.But now i am so worried that even after this much hard work I didnt get the expected result.
> 
> Is there any way to find out in which section exactly i lost marks?
> and what materials, exercises, videos i need to go through before taking my next attempt?
> 
> experts , an anyone help me out please


Just reading newspaper and watching movies won't help.

In your last to last post you spelt "grammar" and "vocabulary" wrong. So no surprise you got 68 in writing and 69 in spelling. Similarly sentence framing also matters when you speak or write. Like you wrote "..before taking my next attempt...", instead you should have written "..before my next attempt". Well, you can go ahead and argue that you weren't writing in PTE so you didn't care but then my suggestion is that you start taking care spellings, commas, full stops etc in whatever you write.

For writing, I would suggest you take a look at Verbal section of GMAT. There you will learn new things and those will help you in writing better English. Like GMAT suggests always there will be "from" after verb "prevent". In FIB in PTE one can find both "stop" and "prevent" and the answer will be "prevent" if there is following "from". GMAT verbal also helps one to understand that many adjectives are used in phrases, like "preparing" almost always comes with "for" (preparing for) and not "preparing to" or "preparing by".

Pronunciation can be improved only by listening to radio, or concentrating on pronunciation while watching movies and then imitate the actors in your day to day life. So stop listening to local channels but listen channels like BBC and ABC(Australian Broadcasting Corporation) available over internet also. There are two benefits of this - 1. you will lean English pronunciation and 2. you will get familiar with contents of PTE because PTE uses, to form exam, lot of articles from Britain and Australia. 
I suggest you listen to channels not and watch them because listening keeps you concentrating on words but when you watch you can understand many things without even listening. Here aim is to listen to what author or actor is saying.


Good luck.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

stha1232 said:


> Guys please analyze my result of mock test B.
> Communicative skills
> L-65
> R-64
> S-71
> W-60
> Enabling skills
> G-23
> OF-74
> P- 55
> S- 42
> V- 62
> WD- 75
> I am aiming for 65+ and my real test is on next week..is it possible to achieve? By the way, I accidentally click next in one summarize spoken text and it was submitted without a single word. May be this cause drop in my writing score..
> Please advise..thank you all..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




You should be able to clear it. But work hard till the exam, especially Grammar and Pronunciation.


----------



## stha1232

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> You should be able to clear it. But work hard till the exam, especially Grammar and Pronunciation.


Thank you for the comment..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ilay said:


> Dear mock and real test takers, is the repeat sentence section as hard as mock test in the exam? I cannot remember..i am feeling so desperate..i click on the words late..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You meant "highlight the incorrect words" or repeat the sentence? In repeat sentence, you do not click on any words. 

But for both of them, you can expect the same level in the actual exam. Practise hard to crack it.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

KKB_0602 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can anyone give me some idea about which part of the grammar I need focus on in order to get 79+ in PTE. Any quick way to brush up important areas of the English grammar specific to PTE exam...??



I do not think there is a straight forward solution to that problem. Take up some courses in youtube. especially prepositions, subject-verb agreement. You can also ask someone to correct your essay. I had set a personal target to complete 50 hours of youtube grammar classes before I give an attempt.
It helped me.


----------



## Ilay

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> You meant "highlight the incorrect words" or repeat the sentence? In repeat sentence, you do not click on any words.
> 
> 
> 
> But for both of them, you can expect the same level in the actual exam. Practise hard to crack it.




No, i meant the penny drops a bit late..it takes time to speak what i have heard right away..I guess i also have a short time memory issue..but thanks..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tofy79

Ilay said:


> NGN2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, I have been trying to work out the template you shared but frankly speaking I couldn't fit an opinion essay in this template and I couldn't work out where I can write an example.
> 
> If you don't mind could you please share your essay in more detail?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am also now preparing for the second attempt , I had found an essay temp in one of websites sometimes back, hope this will suitable for your essay concern:
> 
> 
> *((
> Introduction
> The importance of __, which was always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial in􀃓uence of (key words/2nd subtopic)
> has sparked the controversy over the potential impact of this trend on __ in recent years. It can be said that ___, however, some people concern
> that____. This essay will elaborate how ___ and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> Body1
> - At the outset, there are numerous reasons why ___, but the most conspicuous one stems from the fact that ____
> - example for instance
> - write one or more sentences about the topic or can explain two explores and relate with the topic(optional)
> - [topic] therefore/thus/by this way/so/hence/for this reason, can play a vital role to/ for [key words from the questions]
> 
> Body2
> Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that ____ is also signi􀃒cant ____ as there are innumerable reasons for
> that, but the most predominant one lies in the fact that ____.
> - example as an illustration
> - write on more sentence about this topic or you can explain the example and relate with the topic(optional)
> - thus, by this way, therefore, so, hence, for this reason, because of that (􀃒nal sentence in positive and negative way based on what you have
> written in this paragraph)
> Body2 (Problem solving)
> Approaches to deal/cope with problems of the [topic] are numerous, but the most e􀃗ective one is that [potential solution], which is not
> impracticable and unattainable but comprehensible and feasible.
> 
> Conclusion
> In conclusion, while there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that __. I would strongly recommend that__
> 
> ))*
Click to expand...


----------



## Ilay

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> I posted this question yesterday, but it's not showing here anymore. I recently got PTE results mentioned below. I am short of 1 mark in writing, has anyone got any improvement in writing score through rescoring from PTE ever. I need advice if rescoring has ever helped especially in writing score.
> Thanks
> 
> Communication Skills
> LRSW - 86,81,90,78
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 80
> Spelling -78
> Vocab - 87
> WD - 79
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk




I have just watched a video of E2 regarding your question and Jay told that its pointless unless there has been an extraordinary event such as a breakdown in the system. All they will do is to get your essay reassessed and the outcome will be the same, as the software is the same..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

tofy79 said:


> Ilay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> I am also now preparing for the second attempt , I had found an essay temp in one of websites sometimes back, hope this will suitable for your essay concern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *((
> 
> Introduction
> 
> The importance of __, which was always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial in􀃓uence of (key words/2nd subtopic)
> 
> has sparked the controversy over the potential impact of this trend on __ in recent years. It can be said that ___, however, some people concern
> 
> that____. This essay will elaborate how ___ and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Body1
> 
> - At the outset, there are numerous reasons why ___, but the most conspicuous one stems from the fact that ____
> 
> - example for instance
> 
> - write one or more sentences about the topic or can explain two explores and relate with the topic(optional)
> 
> - [topic] therefore/thus/by this way/so/hence/for this reason, can play a vital role to/ for [key words from the questions]
> 
> 
> 
> Body2
> 
> Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that ____ is also signi􀃒cant ____ as there are innumerable reasons for
> 
> that, but the most predominant one lies in the fact that ____.
> 
> - example as an illustration
> 
> - write on more sentence about this topic or you can explain the example and relate with the topic(optional)
> 
> - thus, by this way, therefore, so, hence, for this reason, because of that (􀃒nal sentence in positive and negative way based on what you have
> 
> written in this paragraph)
> 
> Body2 (Problem solving)
> 
> Approaches to deal/cope with problems of the [topic] are numerous, but the most e􀃗ective one is that [potential solution], which is not
> 
> impracticable and unattainable but comprehensible and feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> In conclusion, while there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that __. I would strongly recommend that__
> 
> 
> 
> ))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, very kind of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ilay

Dear fellow aspirants,

After hours of consideration as to what template I should stick to, I have come up with the essay below. Its been a mix of bit and pieces of various templates..The topic is on the effects of laws on behaviours..

I guess I am going to have to use a template only for intro and conclusion because I am concerned of losing points in written discourse as I might lose points in other writing sections.

Please, kindly assess my essay in terms of grammar and structure. I would really appreciate it if you could fit my essay into one of your faster-to-write and less challenging-to-come-up-with-ideas template. Of course, any better word replacement will be appreciated, too.

Cheers in advance!

Whether laws and regulations change human behaviour has been the epicentre of discussion in multiple forums and a conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views through multiple modes of communication, be it a mainstream media or the social media.

First of all, people do not have to obey rules although laws and regulations set up by governments or communities in order to establish safety, order and peace in the society. Actions and behaviours can be limited under observation, but when humans are on their own, they can do whatever they want to do as they wish. As an example, according to statistics released on the BBC channel last month, every year significant number of people dies in traffic collisions just because they do not fasten their seat belts even if they know it is mandatory just for their own sake. Evidently, people can be controlled to an extent under certain circumstances but their free will cannot be chained by any means.

On the other hand, some people believe that law enforcements are deterrent enough to change human behaviour because there are punitive sanctions imposed on criminals. These people are unaware of what people are capable of doing once they are tempted. For instance, a research study conducted by University of Sydney has found nearly 4000 cases of incarceration due to theft in Sydney in 2016. Thus, even law enforcements do not change someone who lacks the sense of respect to others.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that laws and regulations have no impact on altering human behaviour. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the necessity of them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Just noticed I haven't mentioned about my stand..so..

Please consider as if I have added this to intro. 

I am inclined to believe that laws and regulations cannot change those who are not willing to obey them. This essay will discuss why it is not always possible to reshape the way people behave.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

Ilay said:


> No, i meant the penny drops a bit late..it takes time to speak what i have heard right away..I guess i also have a short time memory issue..but thanks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am going though same problem. Sentence completed and then there are almost 4-6 seconds of pause before recording opens. If recording opens as soon as sentence finishes to repeat then I can repeat correctly otherwise I forget few words after 5-6 secs of pause.


----------



## bablu12345

Ilay said:


> I have just watched a video of E2 regarding your question and Jay told that its pointless unless there has been an extraordinary event such as a breakdown in the system. All they will do is to get your essay reassessed and the outcome will be the same, as the software is the same..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you are ready to spend money then there is no harm in going ahead for re-scoring , who knows s/w had bug and its recently upgraded http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif .


----------



## nomaduser

Hi everyone,

I'm about to give my PTE exam in a few days. I wanted to know if anyone has ever appeared for their PTE exam in one of the Navitas centre in Australia? Just wanted some feedback and idea on the kind of setup they have, especially in regards to the seating arrangements.

Thanks


----------



## NishaNene

Thanks for replying.
Yes, I have given PTE attempts too quickly. But could you please suggest which exam is better? as I feel IELTS is easier for me but I am failing in speaking component mainly. I will post my audio recordings as well.


----------



## sumitgupta22

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> I posted this question yesterday, but it's not showing here anymore. I recently got PTE results mentioned below. I am short of 1 mark in writing, has anyone got any improvement in writing score through rescoring from PTE ever. I need advice if rescoring has ever helped especially in writing score.
> Thanks
> 
> Communication Skills
> LRSW - 86,81,90,78
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 80
> Spelling -78
> Vocab - 87
> WD - 79
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


I have not seen anyone getting better score after rescoring, except couple of cases where people got just 20-30 in speaking, later PTE found that there was some issue with the system, and their voice was not recorded. PTE asked them to sit for the exam again.

I got 75, 77 and 78 respectively in writing (always scored more than 80 in other sections), and then finally I managed to score 80 in writing as well.

So, just think where you could have done better, and try again.

All the best!


----------



## Diggy

Mock test A: SLWR 55,64,69,66.....my internet connection was pretty bad, mic had to open late and closes when there are little delays. I will be writing my real exam in two weeks time.However, will sit for mock test B before this exam. What are my chances of scoring 65+ in the real exam?


----------



## pahwashish

Hey Guys,
I have a quick question. I have appeared for PTE few days ago.My scores are above 70 in all. I also score fairly high in grammer and vocab but somehow, written discourse scores low. Any tips why?


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> I am going though same problem. Sentence completed and then there are almost 4-6 seconds of pause before recording opens. If recording opens as soon as sentence finishes to repeat then I can repeat correctly otherwise I forget few words after 5-6 secs of pause.




I think you could write the first letters to remind yourself. I am gonna practice to do so because otherwise I don't think I can crack the exam..


----------



## Ilay

pahwashish said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a quick question. I have appeared for PTE few days ago.My scores are above 70 in all. I also score fairly high in grammer and vocab but somehow, written discourse scores low. Any tips why?




I had got 86 in writing although my wd was 56 something. I guess it was because of my poor essay template as i had used only 1 body paragraph template.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

Thanks for your suggestions Mate. It was really helpful.

Is there any way to find out in which section exactly i lost marks? Like, i want to know whether i lost marks in essay or summarize lecture?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

stha1232 said:


> How much u got mate? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I have posted marks in #20352
Your suggestions are welcome


----------



## Ilay

I am not sure but my grammar and spelling were 90 while vocab was around 60


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

pahwashish said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a quick question. I have appeared for PTE few days ago.My scores are above 70 in all. I also score fairly high in grammer and vocab but somehow, written discourse scores low. Any tips why?


WD is scored only for essay. It measures based on following -

1. Shows good development and logical structure
2. Exhibits smooth mastery of a wide range of language to formulate thoughts precisely, give emphasis, differentiate and eliminate ambiguity. No sign that the test taker is restricted in what they want to communicate

In simple words, your flow should be smooth. Reader should not feel that one sentence is not linked to previous one. Use words like - However, further, for example, thus, for instance, consequently, etc.

Build your essay.. follow a template


----------



## AmitavaDeb

Hi!!

PTE-A ( Pearson Test of English) is included in the English proficiency test by the DIBP. So, now the visa applicants who have to take English Proficiency Test can take any of these tests: IELTS / PTE-A / TOEFL/CAE / OET). 

The score slab is something like this: 30 ( functional English) / 36 (Vocational English) / 50 ( Competent English) / 65 ( Proficient) and 79 (Superior). For Skilled Visas that are based on points system, you should score 65 and above. 





Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Mock test A: SLWR 55,64,69,66.....my internet connection was pretty bad, mic had to open late and closes when there are little delays. I will be writing my real exam in two weeks time.However, will sit for mock test B before this exam. What are my chances of scoring 65+ in the real exam?


Someone should help out.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Someone should help out.




Everybody says real exam is easier than the mock.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mock test A: SLWR 55,64,69,66.....my internet connection was pretty bad, mic had to open late and closes when there are little delays. I will be writing my real exam in two weeks time.However, will sit for mock test B before this exam. What are my chances of scoring 65+ in the real exam?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help out.
Click to expand...

I ones read that exam score is mock test plus 10, if the same strength is maintained.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> I ones read that exam score is mock test plus 10, if the same strength is maintained.




No idea mate..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ones read that exam score is mock test plus 10, if the same strength is maintained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea mate..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OK, I think is around page 1600 on this thread. It is about 12-15 marks or so.Have you seen your mock test score, mate?


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> OK, I think is around page 1600 on this thread. It is about 12-15 marks or so.Have you seen your mock test score, mate?




Ohh well, dont even ask..not brilliant for someone who aims +79. Though I was quite distracted and failed to manage time. Im gonna give it an another shot in 3 days..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Diggy said:


> I ones read that exam score is mock test plus 10, if the same strength is maintained.


You can take a look at my signature and decide.


----------



## Ilay

theillusionist said:


> You can take a look at my signature and decide.






Now we know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

Ilay said:


> Ohh well, dont even ask..not brilliant for someone who aims +79. Though I was quite distracted and failed to manage time. Im gonna give it an another shot in 3 days..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wish you a very good luck. 
Don't forget to post your essay titles and may be other hints  .

Cheers.


----------



## Oneshift

Diggy said:


> Someone should help out.




bright chance mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

reishigupta said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should help out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bright chance mate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I will still try to improve my speaking.


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> Wish you a very good luck.
> 
> Don't forget to post your essay titles and may be other hints  .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Thanks mate,

I guess I am gonna sit for the real exam on the 19th..

I will definitely post everything I can remember..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends,

Could you please assess my essay in terms of vocabulary usage and grammar.

Thanks in advance.

do laws and regulations change people behaviour:



Whether laws and regulations lead to behavioural alterations in people has been the epicentre of discussion in multiple forums and conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views through multiple modes of communication, whether it be a mainstream media or the social media. I am inclined to believe that laws and regulations cannot stimulate changes in human behaviour and this essay will discuss why it is not possible to alter one’s personality through dictation.

First of all, setting up certain rules does not mean people have to act accordingly although they are set up by governments or certain communities in order to maintain safety, order and peace in the society. This is because people tend to do as they please due to the nature of human being which allows them to make their own decisions. As an example, according to statistics released by Australian Bureau of Statistics last month, every year thousands of people die in traffic collisions just because they do not fasten their seat belts. Evidently, people can be controlled to an extent but their free will cannot be chained by any means.

Secondly, there are some people who claim that law enforcements are deterrent enough to bring about changes in behaviour. However, these people are not aware what individuals are capable of once they are tempted. For instance, a research study conducted by Yale University found 4000 cases of incarceration due to theft in 2016. Thus, even punitive sanctions are not enough to alter someone who lacks respect to others.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that laws and regulations have no impact on altering human behaviour. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the necessity of them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> Wish you a very good luck.
> 
> Don't forget to post your essay titles and may be other hints  .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Thanks mate.

I guess I will sit for the real exam on the 19th or so. 

I will definitely post everything I can remember.

Good luck to you too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bayareaindian

I want to share my experience with the PTE-A. I scored >80 in all sections except speaking, where I scored only 74. During the exam, the headphone had a huge echo. Whatever you speak in the microphone, you will hear it back in the headset after 2-3 seconds delay. This is a curveball which I honestly never expected. The exam administrator told that this is a normal complaint that they get from everybody, so there is not much he could do to help me. I am not sure whether people had the same experience but I want you all be prepared for this scenario. 

Even with this, I have 65 points for software engineer. Although, I am disappointed that I didn’t get to 75, I am not planning to retake the exam.


----------



## Ilay

bayareaindian said:


> I want to share my experience with the PTE-A. I scored >80 in all sections except speaking, where I scored only 74. During the exam, the headphone had a huge echo. Whatever you speak in the microphone, you will hear it back in the headset after 2-3 seconds delay. This is a curveball which I honestly never expected. The exam administrator told that this is a normal complaint that they get from everybody, so there is not much he could do to help me. I am not sure whether people had the same experience but I want you all be prepared for this scenario.
> 
> Even with this, I have 65 points for software engineer. Although, I am disappointed that I didn’t get to 75, I am not planning to retake the exam.




Mate the difference is the matter of waiting for a year for an invitation or just a mere few weeks..you are almost there..

By the way, I had no echo issue at all when I took the exam.

You should raise this issue to PTE customer service..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bayareaindian

Ilay said:


> bayareaindian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my experience with the PTE-A. I scored >80 in all sections except speaking, where I scored only 74. During the exam, the headphone had a huge echo. Whatever you speak in the microphone, you will hear it back in the headset after 2-3 seconds delay. This is a curveball which I honestly never expected. The exam administrator told that this is a normal complaint that they get from everybody, so there is not much he could do to help me. I am not sure whether people had the same experience but I want you all be prepared for this scenario.
> 
> Even with this, I have 65 points for software engineer. Although, I am disappointed that I didn?t get to 75, I am not planning to retake the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate the difference is the matter of waiting for a year for an invitation or just a mere few weeks..you are almost there..
> 
> By the way, I had no echo issue at all when I took the exam.
> 
> You should raise this issue to PTE customer service..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. Could you please elaborate a bit on 1 year wait time? I was under the impression that I may have to wait 2-3 months but not a year.


----------



## Ilay

bayareaindian said:


> Thanks for the response. Could you please elaborate a bit on 1 year wait time? I was under the impression that I may have to wait 2-3 months but not a year.




I am not an expert but its the impression i have got from the discussions in the forum..try to read about it under respective posts. I guess you will get a better insight into it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

bayareaindian said:


> Ilay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayareaindian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my experience with the PTE-A. I scored >80 in all sections except speaking, where I scored only 74. During the exam, the headphone had a huge echo. Whatever you speak in the microphone, you will hear it back in the headset after 2-3 seconds delay. This is a curveball which I honestly never expected. The exam administrator told that this is a normal complaint that they get from everybody, so there is not much he could do to help me. I am not sure whether people had the same experience but I want you all be prepared for this scenario.
> 
> Even with this, I have 65 points for software engineer. Although, I am disappointed that I didn?t get to 75, I am not planning to retake the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate the difference is the matter of waiting for a year for an invitation or just a mere few weeks..you are almost there..
> 
> By the way, I had no echo issue at all when I took the exam.
> 
> You should raise this issue to PTE customer service..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Could you please elaborate a bit on 1 year wait time? I was under the impression that I may have to wait 2-3 months but not a year.
Click to expand...

Depends on your occupation, and how much point you have in the bag before sitting for the test, mate.


----------



## ndhankher

sumitgupta22 said:


> I have not seen anyone getting better score after rescoring, except couple of cases where people got just 20-30 in speaking, later PTE found that there was some issue with the system, and their voice was not recorded. PTE asked them to sit for the exam again.
> 
> I got 75, 77 and 78 respectively in writing (always scored more than 80 in other sections), and then finally I managed to score 80 in writing as well.
> 
> So, just think where you could have done better, and try again.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Sumit, did you apply for rescore your score where you got 78? 
Also, did you manage to get 80 in 4th attempt.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

*Pte 79+*

Hi Guys, :help:

I desperately need 79+, based on the below score from my previous exam can you please advise me how can i get to 79+ ? :confused2:

Communicative Skills
Listening 73, Reading 75, Speaking 75, Writing 68

Enabling Skills
Grammar 66, Pronunciation 73, Spelling 48, Vocabulary 49, Written Discourse 55

Appreciate if you guys can give me tips on each section :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

ndhankher said:


> Thanks Sumit, did you apply for rescore your score where you got 78?
> Also, did you manage to get 80 in 4th attempt.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


No. As I knew its just a time and money waste.
Yes.


----------



## dirkemeert

*You will achieve 65+ for sure*



Diggy said:


> I ones read that exam score is mock test plus 10, if the same strength is maintained.


Be confident, You will definitely achieve 65+ if you have this score in Mock tests.

Mine was:
Mock Test A - L: 66, R: 58, S: 44, W: 76
Mock Test B - L: 65, R: 57, S: 38, W: 77 

Real exam - L: 77, R: 76, S: 76, W: 82 

I need 79+ in all so will be taking the test again.

In mock test my speaking score was bad because I didn't have a mic, so I used laptop inbuilt mic and it got lot of laptop noise. It would have also influenced the listening score and a little of reading as well but I'm not sure about that.

But I think you will definitely do better in real exam if you didn't take any help during mock. I didn't prepare anything extra between the mock and real exam. I took first mock 9 days and second mock 2 or 3 days before real exam.

Be prepared for other problems in the test center. During real test the guy sitting next to me (a Chinese guy) was literally shouting in his mic  and I can't say how much noise it would have added to my recordings. But it disturbed me because I wasn't able to listen my own voice and it is too difficult to speak when you can't hear what you are speaking. It also made me feel like losing from start of the test but soon I took control of my anxiety and re concentrated on my test and kept going without listening what I was speaking. 
But everything else was good there and apart from that guy, everyone else was speaking normal loud which I think could have been filtered easily.
Don't forget to position the mic correctly! there are videos on youtube for that.
Good luck!


----------



## bablu12345

*How many SWT & Essay*

Did anyone ever get 2 essays? Is it really common to find 2 essays in real test?

Thanks.


----------



## sumitgupta22

bablu12345 said:


> Did anyone ever get 2 essays? Is it really common to find 2 essays in real test?
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't but I know people who got... chances are less.


----------



## Diggy

bablu12345 said:


> Did anyone ever get 2 essays? Is it really common to find 2 essays in real test?
> 
> Thanks.


I wrote on the 3rd of august, and I got two essays.However, I still managed to score 81 in writing.


----------



## bablu12345

sumitgupta22 said:


> I didn't but I know people who got... chances are less.


Thanks Sumit.


----------



## bablu12345

Diggy said:


> I wrote on the 3rd of august, and I got two essays.However, I still managed to score 81 in writing.


Bingo. Thank you, you made my day  .


----------



## grsr

*Essay*



Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Could you please assess my essay in terms of vocabulary usage and grammar.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> do laws and regulations change people behaviour:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether laws and regulations lead to behavioural alterations in people has been the epicentre of discussion in multiple forums and conclusive unanimous agreement is yet to be achieved. Different distinguished individuals have expressed their views through multiple modes of communication, whether it be a mainstream media or the social media. I am inclined to believe that laws and regulations cannot stimulate changes in human behaviour and this essay will discuss why it is not possible to alter one’s personality through dictation.
> 
> First of all, setting up certain rules does not mean people have to act accordingly although they are set up by governments or certain communities in order to maintain safety, order and peace in the society. This is because people tend to do as they please due to the nature of human being which allows them to make their own decisions. As an example, according to statistics released by Australian Bureau of Statistics last month, every year thousands of people die in traffic collisions just because they do not fasten their seat belts. Evidently, people can be controlled to an extent but their free will cannot be chained by any means.
> 
> Secondly, there are some people who claim that law enforcements are deterrent enough to bring about changes in behaviour. However, these people are not aware what individuals are capable of once they are tempted. For instance, a research study conducted by Yale University found 4000 cases of incarceration due to theft in 2016. Thus, even punitive sanctions are not enough to alter someone who lacks respect to others.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that laws and regulations have no impact on altering human behaviour. It is expected that people take cognizance of this fact and further, the governments must establish guidelines to educate people about the necessity of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your essay is good in terms of vocabulary, structure.
1) Avoid very long sentences (like " I am inclined to believe......")
2) Try the second paragraph to be bigger than the introduction. Try reducing the introduction.


----------



## grsr

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi Guys, :help:
> 
> I desperately need 79+, based on the below score from my previous exam can you please advise me how can i get to 79+ ? :confused2:
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 73, Reading 75, Speaking 75, Writing 68
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 66, Pronunciation 73, Spelling 48, Vocabulary 49, Written Discourse 55
> 
> Appreciate if you guys can give me tips on each section :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks


I think, firstly, you should concentrate on essay writing. Read model essays (IELTS Sample Essays). Try to follow a template from this. Use simple sentences. Remember that mistakes can deduct your marks you score. For writing "Summarize written text", take one key point from each of the paragraph given, and try to combine as one statement using "and", verb+ing form and effective use of comma. I scored 90 in writing.

Next, prepare templates for speaking, particularly for Describe image and Retell lecture. Again, speak simple sentences without mistakes.

You have good scores other than writing. For rest of the sections, your alertness during the exam is more important than the template.


----------



## Ilay

grsr said:


> Your essay is good in terms of vocabulary, structure.
> 
> 1) Avoid very long sentences (like " I am inclined to believe......")
> 
> 2) Try the second paragraph to be bigger than the introduction. Try reducing the introduction.




Cheers mate!

I really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid

Just got the results for mt 4th PTE attempt. 90 in all except 72 in speaking. I will be taking it again as I need 79+ in all. I am still glad as my speaking score is way better than my previous two attempts.

I am sharing a few things that might be beneficial to this forum. Both summarise written text questions I received were written in first person, and one of them was an opinion piece.

And one of the essay questions I received was not argumentative in the slightest. I was asked to write about bad lifestyles. This is the first time I encountered a non-argumentative essay in PTE.


----------



## bablu12345

lupilipid said:


> Just got the results for mt 4th PTE attempt. 90 in all except 72 in speaking. I will be taking it again as I need 79+ in all. I am still glad as my speaking score is way better than my previous two attempts.
> 
> I am sharing a few things that might be beneficial to this forum. Both summarise written text questions I received were written in first person, and one of them was an opinion piece.
> 
> And one of the essay questions I received was not argumentative in the slightest. I was asked to write about bad lifestyles. This is the first time I encountered a non-argumentative essay in PTE.


I feel sorry about you but good thing is that you don't lose hope. Never give up .

You said "one of the essay..." that gives me impression that you got 2 essays!! Is that the case?
Do you remember other questions, like one word questions in listening?

Good luck for next attempt.


----------



## ArGo

lupilipid said:


> Just got the results for mt 4th PTE attempt. 90 in all except 72 in speaking. I will be taking it again as I need 79+ in all. I am still glad as my speaking score is way better than my previous two attempts.
> 
> I am sharing a few things that might be beneficial to this forum. Both summarise written text questions I received were written in first person, and one of them was an opinion piece.
> 
> And one of the essay questions I received was not argumentative in the slightest. I was asked to write about bad lifestyles. This is the first time I encountered a non-argumentative essay in PTE.


You knew how to master the PTE test. Just missing in speaking section shows that you are the candidate to crack all 90's. May be it didn't happen today, will be possible in your next attempt. You are motivating others who didn't achieve required score in 1st attempt. Good luck mate. 

I had 2 essays in my previous attempt and 1 was non argumentative essay as well. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

tofy79 said:


> Ilay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> I am also now preparing for the second attempt , I had found an essay temp in one of websites sometimes back, hope this will suitable for your essay concern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *((
> 
> Introduction
> 
> The importance of __, which was always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial in􀃓uence of (key words/2nd subtopic)
> 
> has sparked the controversy over the potential impact of this trend on __ in recent years. It can be said that ___, however, some people concern
> 
> that____. This essay will elaborate how ___ and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Body1
> 
> - At the outset, there are numerous reasons why ___, but the most conspicuous one stems from the fact that ____
> 
> - example for instance
> 
> - write one or more sentences about the topic or can explain two explores and relate with the topic(optional)
> 
> - [topic] therefore/thus/by this way/so/hence/for this reason, can play a vital role to/ for [key words from the questions]
> 
> 
> 
> Body2
> 
> Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that ____ is also signi􀃒cant ____ as there are innumerable reasons for
> 
> that, but the most predominant one lies in the fact that ____.
> 
> - example as an illustration
> 
> - write on more sentence about this topic or you can explain the example and relate with the topic(optional)
> 
> - thus, by this way, therefore, so, hence, for this reason, because of that (􀃒nal sentence in positive and negative way based on what you have
> 
> written in this paragraph)
> 
> Body2 (Problem solving)
> 
> Approaches to deal/cope with problems of the [topic] are numerous, but the most e􀃗ective one is that [potential solution], which is not
> 
> impracticable and unattainable but comprehensible and feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> In conclusion, while there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that __. I would strongly recommend that__
> 
> 
> 
> ))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this template buddy! It looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## tatsme

*Speaking dilemma!!!*



sharma1981 said:


> Lets wait for results


hey guys,

Finally got my results after 2 weeks (technical error leading to the delay)
My scores are dismally lower in Speaking section.
(overall-77 with L/R/S/W-81/81/61/90) with Oral fluency 77 and Pronunciation 44.

In my first attempt I actually got 64 in Speaking section and almost same marks in other section. Oral Fluency and pronunciation scores were same

1. Can you guys suggest what should I do to improve Pronunciation? Suggestions on E2 language app that can help are also welcome.
2. May I also request the 79+ scorers to share their recordings so that some of us who are struggling with Speaking section can get a hang of things.
3. Just as an afterthought, is switching to IELTS recommended and if so will it be IELTS- Academic for Australia?


Thanks in anticipation 
Cheers


----------



## tatsme

lupilipid said:


> Just got the results for mt 4th PTE attempt. 90 in all except 72 in speaking. I will be taking it again as I need 79+ in all. I am still glad as my speaking score is way better than my previous two attempts.
> 
> I am sharing a few things that might be beneficial to this forum. Both summarise written text questions I received were written in first person, and one of them was an opinion piece.
> 
> And one of the essay questions I received was not argumentative in the slightest. I was asked to write about bad lifestyles. This is the first time I encountered a non-argumentative essay in PTE.


Best wishes!


----------



## lupilipid

bablu12345 said:


> I feel sorry about you but good thing is that you don't lose hope. Never give up .
> 
> You said "one of the essay..." that gives me impression that you got 2 essays!! Is that the case?
> Do you remember other questions, like one word questions in listening?
> 
> Good luck for next attempt.


Yup I got two essays in last two PTE attempts. It is supposed to be a rare occurrence but I got it twice. I think it's just my luck that I get tougher than average questions.

I know where I lost marks in speaking: retell lecture. One of the audios had two speakers in it. And all the second speaker did was ask a question. Made me lose my concentration. So not fair.

I don't recall anything from the listening or reading sections. Sorry.


----------



## Luhar

Hi, I attempted the Mock test A and got the below scores
L-77, R-72, S-70, W-72.

I am worried about the actual exam which is in next week. I will attempt Mock test B this weekend.

How is the real exam as compared to Mock Test A? Also, any tips to move to 79+ from the above score?


----------



## sharma1981

Luhar said:


> Hi, I attempted the Mock test A and got the below scores
> L-77, R-72, S-70, W-72.
> 
> I am worried about the actual exam which is in next week. I will attempt Mock test B this weekend.
> 
> How is the real exam as compared to Mock Test A? Also, any tips to move to 79+ from the above score?


People do better in real test as compared to mock test . Your prep looks good. Best wishes


----------



## Luhar

sharma1981 said:


> People do better in real test as compared to mock test . Your prep looks good. Best wishes


I hope I also do well. Was disappointed with the mock test results. Thanks for the encouragement.:thumb:


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

*PTE Exam*

Hi guys, 
I just took my PTE exam today,got following SWT and Essay.
1). Children watching TV
2). Napping benefits

Essay was marketing strategies should be company reputation or promotional discounts and offers.

PTE 2nd Attempt: Result Awaited :fingerscrossed:
PTE 1st Attempt: LWSR 74 70 90 74
EOI filed with 60 points


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,
I took my exam yesterday and scored as per below. It is strange as my 1st result was much better, especially in listening (see signature).

L/W/S/R- 72/72/79/75

My essay was about extreme sports. And SWT was about Al Gore (who has won a Nobel Prize Award) and the second one was about Tourism & Travel industry.

Could you pls give me some good tips for writing. A used a template from e2language but it didn´t work for me to achieve 79+
Can someone please post a good essay template with an example?
Thanks!


----------



## dirkemeert

*may be due to listening tasks*



Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> I took my exam yesterday and scored as per below. It is strange as my 1st result was much better, especially in listening (see signature).
> 
> L/W/S/R- 72/72/79/75
> 
> My essay was about extreme sports. And SWT was about Al Gore (who has won a Nobel Prize Award) and the second one was about Tourism & Travel industry.
> 
> Could you pls give me some good tips for writing. A used a template from e2language but it didn´t work for me to achieve 79+
> Can someone please post a good essay template with an example?
> Thanks!


I see that your score is reduced in both listening and writing. Lot of listening tasks contribute to the score of writing. So it is possible that your score is reduced from there. 
Anyway, I had got the same topic for my essay  in Brussels on 23rd August.
my score was L/R/S/W - 77/76/76/82 and I know what small mistakes I did under time pressure and could not attempt the last question of reading :-(

I'm also going to take the test again. Bad part is, test is conducted only once a month or sometimes once in two months here.

Did you feel any difference in the difficulty level of both the tests? Specially in repeat sentence, retell lecture, correct summary for spoken text and reading section.
If you remember, could you share the questions, reorder paragraph specially.

Thanks!


----------



## dirkemeert

Feedback is requested on my summary? I'm not good with long sentences. 

The smallest star yet measured has been discovered by a team of astronomers led by the University of Cambridge. With a size just a sliver larger than that of Saturn, the gravitational pull at its stellar surface is about 300 times stronger than what humans feel on Earth.
The star is likely as small as stars can possibly become, as it has just enough mass to enable the fusion of hydrogen nuclei into helium. If it were any smaller, the pressure at the center of the star would no longer be sufficient to enable this process to take place. Hydrogen fusion is also what powers the Sun, and scientists are attempting to replicate it as a powerful energy source here on Earth.
These very small and dim stars are also the best possible candidates for detecting Earth-sized planets which can have liquid water on their surfaces, such as TRAPPIST-1, an ultracool dwarf surrounded by seven temperate Earth-sized worlds.
The newly-measured star, called EBLM J0555-57Ab, is located about six hundred light years away. It is part of a binary system and was identified as it passed in front of its much larger companion, a method which is usually used to detect planets, not stars. Details will be published in the journal Astronomy & Astrophysics.


*Summary *: 
EBLM J0555-57Ab is the smallest star yet known which is just enough big to enable hydrogen fusion but stands a fair chance to find Earth like planet which can have liquid water.


----------



## dirkemeert

Please provide feedback for SWT:

San, people of southern Africa, consisting of several groups and numbering over 85,000 in all. They are generally short in stature; their skin is yellowish brown in color, and they feature prominent cheekbones. The San have been called Bushmen by whites in South Africa, but the term is now considered derogatory. Although many now work for white settlers, about half are still nomadic hunters and gatherers of wild food in desolate areas like the Kalahari semi-desert, which stretches between today’s Nation States of Botswana, Namibia, and South Africa. Their social unit is the small hunting band; larger organizations are loose and temporary. Grass huts, caves, and rock shelters are used as dwellings. They possess only what they can carry, using poisoned arrowheads to fall game and transporting water in ostrich-egg shells. The San have a rich folklore, are skilled in drawing, and have a remarkably complex language characterized by the use of click sounds, related to that of the Khoikhoi. For thousands of years the San lived in southern and central Africa, but by the time of the Portuguese arrival in the 15th cent., they had already been forced into the interior of southern Africa. In the 18th and 19th cent., they resisted the encroachment on their lands of Dutch settlers, but by 1862 that resistance had been crushed.

*Summary *: 
San people of southern Africa alias Bushmen are nomads living in small hunting bands, are good at drawing and have complex language, were forced to move by Portuguese and Dutch settlers.


----------



## dirkemeert

Please provide feedback for SWT:

Tourism is widely considered to be a key driver of the Jamaican economy. The sector plays a strong role in generating taxes, employment, income and foreign exchange inflows. Given its linkages with other production sectors, it impacts a wide cross-section of the economy.
Since the advent of tourism in Jamaica, the sector has received incentives to attract local and foreign direct investment. The Hotel Incentives Act of 1968, the Resort Cottages Incentive Act of 1971 and the Attractions Incentive Regulation have all played a major role in the development of the sector, with the addition of almost 5,000 rooms and employment growth of 19% in the accommodation sector between 2000 and 2010. Visitor arrivals also increased by 45% over the last decade, allowing tourism to contribute between US$1.3 and US$2 billion annually to the local economy.

*Summary*: 
Tourism is the backbone of Jamaican economy which got benefitted from incentives to attract direct investments and also due to a significant increase in visitor arrivals over last decade.


----------



## Ptera

dirkemeert said:


> I see that your score is reduced in both listening and writing. Lot of listening tasks contribute to the score of writing. So it is possible that your score is reduced from there.
> Anyway, I had got the same topic for my essay  in Brussels on 23rd August.
> my score was L/R/S/W - 77/76/76/82 and I know what small mistakes I did under time pressure and could not attempt the last question of reading :-(
> 
> I'm also going to take the test again. Bad part is, test is conducted only once a month or sometimes once in two months here.
> 
> Did you feel any difference in the difficulty level of both the tests? Specially in repeat sentence, retell lecture, correct summary for spoken text and reading section.
> If you remember, could you share the questions, reorder paragraph specially.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi mate,
We have similar scores in reading. Do you have some good resources for practicing it?
As for your question about the difficulty. To be honest, I really felt the difference in scoring. I was actually well prepared for my second try and after the exam I was feeling satisfied, but for some reasons my scores are not that good. I saw some rumors that the exam became more difficult but I don´t know if it´s true.. In my case, I seems to be the case. 
I don´t remember my reorder section, sorry..


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



dirkemeert said:


> Feedback is requested on my summary? I'm not good with long sentences.
> 
> The smallest star yet measured has been discovered by a team of astronomers led by the University of Cambridge. With a size just a sliver larger than that of Saturn, the gravitational pull at its stellar surface is about 300 times stronger than what humans feel on Earth.
> The star is likely as small as stars can possibly become, as it has just enough mass to enable the fusion of hydrogen nuclei into helium. If it were any smaller, the pressure at the center of the star would no longer be sufficient to enable this process to take place. Hydrogen fusion is also what powers the Sun, and scientists are attempting to replicate it as a powerful energy source here on Earth.
> These very small and dim stars are also the best possible candidates for detecting Earth-sized planets which can have liquid water on their surfaces, such as TRAPPIST-1, an ultracool dwarf surrounded by seven temperate Earth-sized worlds.
> The newly-measured star, called EBLM J0555-57Ab, is located about six hundred light years away. It is part of a binary system and was identified as it passed in front of its much larger companion, a method which is usually used to detect planets, not stars. Details will be published in the journal Astronomy & Astrophysics.
> 
> 
> *Summary *:
> EBLM J0555-57Ab is the smallest star yet known which is just enough big to enable hydrogen fusion but stands a fair chance to find Earth like planet which can have liquid water.


Hi, read the summary yourself, no commas used, it is very hard and painful to read.


----------



## Diggy

Seems read aloud has the highest mark in speaking.


----------



## dirkemeert

*No material to practice*



Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> We have similar scores in reading. Do you have some good resources for practicing it?
> As for your question about the difficulty. To be honest, I really felt the difference in scoring. I was actually well prepared for my second try and after the exam I was feeling satisfied, but for some reasons my scores are not that good. I saw some rumors that the exam became more difficult but I don´t know if it´s true.. In my case, I seems to be the case.
> I don´t remember my reorder section, sorry..


No, I just do random practice with what I get on youtube. I'm not satisfied with that. That's why I asked you.

Thanks!


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi all
I sit the PTE last Tuesday, and my results are really funny and hilarious,
S/R/W/L 55/60/72/65
My IELTS score was S/R/W/L 7/8/6.5/6.5
I will be going back to IELTS. To be honest, The PTE experience was horrible with a plenty of noise and distractions. 

Before this exam I practised for two weeks and got two mock tests with marks close to the real test.


----------



## dirkemeert

*I feel same*



Diggy said:


> Seems read aloud has the highest mark in speaking.


Any reasoning behind it? To me too it looks like that but just because it has highest share of time. Do you have any other reasoning?


----------



## soshainaus

Hello friends,

By God's grace I got my visa grant today. My timelines are in my signature. I would really like to thank all members of this forum for valuable information that helped me getting the grant without going through any agent. 

Special shout out to zaback21, newbienz, sultan_azam and andreyx108b for initiating wonderful threads in the forum and always being ready to answer so many queries from each and every member.

Wish you all the very best for your journey to achieve your dreams!

Thanks!
PS: Sorry if you are seeing this message on multiple threads. I am so excited to share the news and I have interacted with so many members out there who might not all be in same thread.


----------



## lupilipid

dirkemeert said:


> Any reasoning behind it? To me too it looks like that but just because it has highest share of time. Do you have any other reasoning?


I think he is wrong. I feel like, the task that comes last contributes the most to the overall marks. Retell lectures contributes the most followed by Describe Image and then repeat sentence. For writing, essays contribute more than SWT (obviously). And I think all of you know that Write From Dictation contributes the most to listening - there are cases where people who missed that part scored very low in listening and writing.


----------



## soshainaus

soshainaus said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By God's grace I got my visa grant today. My timelines are in my signature. I would really like to thank all members of this forum for valuable information that helped me getting the grant without going through any agent.
> 
> Special shout out to zaback21, newbienz, sultan_azam and andreyx108b for initiating wonderful threads in the forum and always being ready to answer so many queries from each and every member.
> 
> Wish you all the very best for your journey to achieve your dreams!
> 
> Thanks!
> PS: Sorry if you are seeing this message on multiple threads. I am so excited to share the news and I have interacted with so many members out there who might not all be in same thread.


Thanks chvarma80 and theillusionist.


----------



## dirkemeert

*weightage of every task in PTE*



lupilipid said:


> I think he is wrong. I feel like, the task that comes last contributes the most to the overall marks. Retell lectures contributes the most followed by Describe Image and then repeat sentence. For writing, essays contribute more than SWT (obviously). And I think all of you know that Write From Dictation contributes the most to listening - there are cases where people who missed that part scored very low in listening and writing.


Are you sure? Because for me short answer was the last task in Speaking.

Because PTE has partial marking, You will always be impacted most by the task which you could not attempt at all. Because other tasks which you didn't perform very well still earned marks for you.
For me it is still a puzzle if one task has more weightage than the other!


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

*Result is out*



Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just took my PTE exam today,got following SWT and Essay.
> 1). Children watching TV
> 2). Napping benefits
> 
> Essay was marketing strategies should be company reputation or promotional discounts and offers.
> 
> PTE 2nd Attempt: Result Awaited :fingerscrossed:
> PTE 1st Attempt: LWSR 74 70 90 74
> EOI filed with 60 points


Got my score card today and it is quite disappointing, I got LWSR 82 76 90 81 ES Grammer: 65, OF: 85, Pronunciation: 83, Spelling: 84, Vocab: 72, WD: 90.
Someone please help me I need 79 plus.


----------



## awalkin

I appeared for PTE A. my practice test last night was scored at 90 86 90 81.. I was feeling pretty confident, however today after the test, I think I have blown the opportunity away.. I could not perform.. The environment for the exam was so distracting and my time management was very poor..
Getting ready for the re-test. Blocking dates for next week. Feel no point in waiting for the result. Aim is 79+ each.


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

awalkin said:


> I appeared for PTE A. my practice test last night was scored at 90 86 90 81.. I was feeling pretty confident, however today after the test, I think I have blown the opportunity away.. I could not perform.. The environment for the exam was so distracting and my time management was very poor..
> Getting ready for the re-test. Blocking dates for next week. Feel no point in waiting for the result. Aim is 79+ each.


You should wait for result and also you cannot book test again before your scorecard is out.
You scored quite well in practice test and practice test is harder than the actual test.
Even I appeared for it yesterday got my scorecard today and got 76 in writing  , all other sections are 79+ . Will reattempt very soon.


----------



## dev.australia

*PTE result got delayed*

Hi Guys,

I had my PTE-A on 07 Sept. but didn't get score as yet... spoke to customer care they are saying some technical issue... Just need to understand if anyone faced this kind of issue.. and if yes, then usually how many more days it takes to come out the result..
need to get 79+ in each this time.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks 
Dev


----------



## Ptera

dirkemeert said:


> Please provide feedback for SWT:
> 
> San, people of southern Africa, consisting of several groups and numbering over 85,000 in all. They are generally short in stature; their skin is yellowish brown in color, and they feature prominent cheekbones. The San have been called Bushmen by whites in South Africa, but the term is now considered derogatory. Although many now work for white settlers, about half are still nomadic hunters and gatherers of wild food in desolate areas like the Kalahari semi-desert, which stretches between today’s Nation States of Botswana, Namibia, and South Africa. Their social unit is the small hunting band; larger organizations are loose and temporary. Grass huts, caves, and rock shelters are used as dwellings. They possess only what they can carry, using poisoned arrowheads to fall game and transporting water in ostrich-egg shells. The San have a rich folklore, are skilled in drawing, and have a remarkably complex language characterized by the use of click sounds, related to that of the Khoikhoi. For thousands of years the San lived in southern and central Africa, but by the time of the Portuguese arrival in the 15th cent., they had already been forced into the interior of southern Africa. In the 18th and 19th cent., they resisted the encroachment on their lands of Dutch settlers, but by 1862 that resistance had been crushed.
> 
> *Summary *:
> San people of southern Africa alias Bushmen are nomads living in small hunting bands, are good at drawing and have complex language, were forced to move by Portuguese and Dutch settlers.


This is my summary:

San, a group of people from southern Africa who are good in drawing and have their own difficult language, mainly live in caves or rock shelters and gather their food in deserts.


----------



## lupilipid

dirkemeert said:


> Are you sure? Because for me short answer was the last task in Speaking.
> 
> Because PTE has partial marking, You will always be impacted most by the task which you could not attempt at all. Because other tasks which you didn't perform very well still earned marks for you.
> For me it is still a puzzle if one task has more weightage than the other!


Answer Short Question is a bit of an anomaly. I think it contributes more to the vocabulary rather than the speaking score.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Just sat the pte test for 3rd time. This time I didnt really notice remaining time for the essay. That's why I missed the conclusion ( i finished the body and the word count is 265). Do u think this will significantly affect my score? I got 3 swt and 1 essay. Thanks


----------



## Ilay

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Just sat the pte test for 3rd time. This time I didnt really notice remaining time for the essay. That's why I missed the conclusion ( i finished the body and the word count is 265). Do u think this will significantly affect my score? I got 3 swt and 1 essay. Thanks




In the mock test i had two essays and two swt. I was so bored that I didn't write the second essay. So the outcome was 61. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Thanks mate, it was a real test, i dont know why I didnt check the timer. i finished the body part of the essay but didnt have time to conclude and there you go, time out. I always get 79+ in writing but maybe not this time.


----------



## vjsharma89

lupilipid said:


> Answer Short Question is a bit of an anomaly. I think it contributes more to the vocabulary rather than the speaking score.


Vocabulary is part of Speaking and Writing both.
Other thing this section test is "Pronunciation".


----------



## vjsharma89

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Thanks mate, it was a real test, i dont know why I didnt check the timer. i finished the body part of the essay but didnt have time to conclude and there you go, time out. I always get 79+ in writing but maybe not this time.


You'll be fine. Last time I gave PTE, I couldn't conclude the 1st essay. No deduction.
During my most recent PTE, I got just 1 essay and in the conclusion paragraph, I added a sentence and couldn't complete it. Completely forgot about the timer.
Still got 90 in writing.


----------



## Ptera

vjsharma89 said:


> You'll be fine. Last time I gave PTE, I couldn't conclude the 1st essay. No deduction.
> During my most recent PTE, I got just 1 essay and in the conclusion paragraph, I added a sentence and couldn't complete it. Completely forgot about the timer.
> Still got 90 in writing.


Hi mate, 
it is really amazing that even without a proper conclusion it´s possible to score 90 in writing. I realized that when I took my first test I received 2 essays and 2 summaries. I really wrote 2 essays very bad structured which didn´t make sence due to the lack of time. Nevertheless, I scored 76 in writing. 
But the second time I received one essay which as well structured and I could also double check all spellings in the end. For this one I received only 72 in writing. To cut a long srory short, I believe that essay writing has not as much weight as many believe..
Summaries, fill in the blanks in reading and write from dictation in listening seem to be more important in writing..


----------



## vjsharma89

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> it is really amazing that even without a proper conclusion it´s possible to score 90 in writing. I realized that when I took my first test I received 2 essays and 2 summaries. I really wrote 2 essays very bad structured which didn´t make sence due to the lack of time. Nevertheless, I scored 76 in writing.
> But the second time I received one essay which as well structured and I could also double check all spellings in the end. For this one I received only 72 in writing. To cut a long srory short, I believe that essay writing has not as much weight as many believe..
> Summaries, fill in the blanks in reading and write from dictation in listening seem to be more important in writing..


No, that is definitely not the case. I think, essay writing weighs more than "summarise text", Dictation etc. Its just that Speaking and Writing are heavily dependant on Enabling Skills.
I couldn't conclude my essay properly. I can imagine why I still got 90.
My essays were perfect. I got marks deducted for Written Discourse as I left conclusion sentences in between. 
Check this link. Marking Scheme of Essay in PTE-A


----------



## dirkemeert

Please give feedback:

Parents’ own birth order can become an issue when dynamics in the family they are raising replicate the family in which they were raised. Agati notes common examples, such as a firstborn parent getting into “raging battles” with a firstborn child. “Both are used to getting the last word. Each has to be right. But the parent has to be the grown-up and step out of that battle,” he advises. When youngest children become parents, Agati cautions that because they “may not have had high expectations placed on them, they, in turn, may not see their kids for their abilities.”
But he also notes that since youngest children tend to be more social, “youngest parents can be helpful to their firstborn, who may have a harder time with social situations. These parents can help their eldest kids loosen up and not be so hard on themselves. Mom Susan Ritz says her own birth order didn’t seem to affect her parenting until the youngest of her three children, Julie, was born. Julie was nine years younger than Ritz’s oldest, Joshua, mirroring the age difference between Susan and her own older brother. “I would see Joshua do to Julie what my brother did to me,” she says of the taunting and teasing by a much older sibling.
“I had to try not to always take Julie’s side.” Biases can surface no matter what your own birth position was, as Lori Silverstone points out. “As a middle myself, I can be harder on my older daughter. I recall my older sister hitting me,” she says of her reactions to her daughters’ tussles.
“My husband is a firstborn. He’s always sticking up for the oldest. He feels bad for her that the others came so fast. He helps me to see what that feels like, to have that attention and then lose it.” Silverstone sees birth-order triggers as “an opportunity to heal parts of ourselves. I’ve learned to teach my middle daughter to stand up for herself.
My mother didn’t teach me that. I’m conscious of giving my middle daughter tools so she has a nice way to protect herself.”

Whether or not you subscribe to theories that birth order can affect your child’s personality, ultimately, “we all have free will,” Agati notes. It’s important for both parents and kids to realize that, despite the characteristics often associated with birth order, “you’re not locked into any role.

*Summary*:
Parents often become biased when they see their childhood family dynamics being replicated in to the family they are raising, this bias has positive and negative implications on child’s personality development.


----------



## dirkemeert

Please give me feedback for SWT. Please let me know if my sentence construction is wrong or there is any grammatical error or it doesn't seems to be the correct summary. It will help me to improve, I'm going to take test in few days:

Despite the growth of social media, the internet and their central role in modern childhood, traditional bullying — such as name-calling or being excluded by others — remains considerably more common than cyberbullying, according to the largest study of its kind published in The Lancet Child and Adolescent Health journal.
The study estimates that less than 1% of 15 year olds in England report only being bullied online regularly, while more than one in four (27%) experience only face-to-face bullying methods.
With nine out of 10 of the teenagers who are bullied online also facing regular traditional bullying, the researchers suggest that cyberbullying is an additional tactic in the bullies’ arsenal, and that both forms must be tackled together to prevent bullying and improve teenagers’ resilience.
Concerns have been raised that cyberbullying has the potential to cause more harm than traditional bullying due to the relative anonymity of perpetrators in many cases, larger audiences, increasing prevalence, and permanence of posted messages. However, in the study, experience of only cyberbullying was found to have a very small association with well-being and life satisfaction when compared with traditional bullying alone.

*Summary*:
Although cyber bullying poses bigger threats compared to traditional bullying because of the anonymity of perpetrators and larger audiences on social media, a study found the facts otherwise.


----------



## theillusionist

vjsharma89 said:


> No, that is definitely not the case. I think, essay writing weighs more than "summarise text", Dictation etc. Its just that Speaking and Writing are heavily dependant on Enabling Skills.
> I couldn't conclude my essay properly. I can imagine why I still got 90.
> My essays were perfect. I got marks deducted for Written Discourse as I left conclusion sentences in between.
> Check this link. Marking Scheme of Essay in PTE-A


If there are 2 Essays, I guess we have better chance to score 79+. As they have 2 essays to judge us and provide marks. Just my opinion.


----------



## vjsharma89

dirkemeert said:


> Please give me feedback for SWT. Please let me know if my sentence construction is wrong or there is any grammatical error or it doesn't seems to be the correct summary. It will help me to improve, I'm going to take test in few days:
> 
> Despite the growth of social media, the internet and their central role in modern childhood, traditional bullying — such as name-calling or being excluded by others — remains considerably more common than cyberbullying, according to the largest study of its kind published in The Lancet Child and Adolescent Health journal.
> The study estimates that less than 1% of 15 year olds in England report only being bullied online regularly, while more than one in four (27%) experience only face-to-face bullying methods.
> With nine out of 10 of the teenagers who are bullied online also facing regular traditional bullying, the researchers suggest that cyberbullying is an additional tactic in the bullies’ arsenal, and that both forms must be tackled together to prevent bullying and improve teenagers’ resilience.
> Concerns have been raised that cyberbullying has the potential to cause more harm than traditional bullying due to the relative anonymity of perpetrators in many cases, larger audiences, increasing prevalence, and permanence of posted messages. However, in the study, experience of only cyberbullying was found to have a very small association with well-being and life satisfaction when compared with traditional bullying alone.
> 
> *Summary*:
> Although cyber bullying poses bigger threats compared to traditional bullying because of the anonymity of perpetrators and larger audiences on social media, a study found the facts otherwise.


The sentence structure is not correct. It's like you just told someone a story and suddenly, in the end, said "FALSE". I'm not criticising, just helping you by pointing out the mistake.
I would start as follows
*A study has recently debunked the common perception that cyber bullying posses bigger threats compared to traditional bullying because of the anonymity of perpetrators and larger audiences on social media.*


----------



## dirkemeert

*Thanks!*



vjsharma89 said:


> The sentence structure is not correct. It's like you just told someone a story and suddenly, in the end, said "FALSE". I'm not criticising, just helping you by pointing out the mistake.
> I would start as follows
> *A study has recently debunked the common perception that cyber bullying posses bigger threats compared to traditional bullying because of the anonymity of perpetrators and larger audiences on social media.*



Thanks a lot! Thanks for the honest feedback! You really framed it better.

I just checked for the spelling for 'poses'/'posses' here http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/pose_1

Can you please also have a look? I'm more natural in my spellings and don't remember by heart.


----------



## Ptera

vjsharma89 said:


> No, that is definitely not the case. I think, essay writing weighs more than "summarise text", Dictation etc. Its just that Speaking and Writing are heavily dependant on Enabling Skills.
> I couldn't conclude my essay properly. I can imagine why I still got 90.
> My essays were perfect. I got marks deducted for Written Discourse as I left conclusion sentences in between.
> Check this link. Marking Scheme of Essay in PTE-A


Thanks for your reply!
Could you pls share your template or strategy for your essays? I would appreciate it.


----------



## raqibm

thank u so much


----------



## harsm123

Hello Everyone.. Please share recent essay topics if anyone has taken up PTE. I am going to take up on Monday.. Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

Please share recent essay topics if anyone has taken up PTE. I am going to take up on Monday.. Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

harsm123 said:


> Hello Everyone.. Please share recent essay topics if anyone has taken up PTE. I am going to take up on Monday.. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I got "marriage before finising studies"....gave PTE recently and got sort of 1 mark in writing (78). Will be giving again.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

ndhankher said:


> I got "marriage before finising studies"....gave PTE recently and got sort of 1 mark in writing (78). Will be giving again.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.. !! All the best u ll surely get 79+ this time.. Mostly you might get same essay topic again.. 


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys,

I need your guidance and suggestion to achieve 79+ in writing. I appeared in PTE-A 4th time and got following score.

Communication Skills 
LRSW - 86,81,90,*78*

Enabling skills
Grammar - 80
Spelling -78
Vocab - 87
WD - 79

I was confident to increase it with re-score, but the score didn't change. Scheduled the exam again in another 1 week to prepare and nail it down. Last time, I got 3 Summarise Written Text and 1 Essay in writing task. Based upon my current score (enabling and communicating skills) can someone suggest where am I lacking, looking forward for your valuable feedback on what skills should I focus on to get the desired score. I am sure people who have cracked it or about to crack already know what all things matters to get a good score in writing
Request you all to help me and suggest what should I practice for in the coming one week of time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chvarma80

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your guidance and suggestion to achieve 79+ in writing. I appeared in PTE-A 4th time and got following score.
> 
> Communication Skills
> LRSW - 86,81,90,*78*
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 80
> Spelling -78
> Vocab - 87
> WD - 79
> 
> I was confident to increase it with re-score, but the score didn't change. Scheduled the exam again in another 1 week to prepare and nail it down. Last time, I got 3 Summarise Written Text and 1 Essay in writing task. Based upon my current score (enabling and communicating skills) can someone suggest where am I lacking, looking forward for your valuable feedback on what skills should I focus on to get the desired score. I am sure people who have cracked it or about to crack already know what all things matters to get a good score in writing
> Request you all to help me and suggest what should I practice for in the coming one week of time.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I don't think you need any suggestions apart from increasing written discourse.
You just need little bit of luck.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames

Hello guys, 

Just a question. 
I took PTE-A in 20-June-2017 month and I received the result the very next day. Is it not the same now, do we have to wait for one week to get the result ?


----------



## auscall

shalinjames said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just a question.
> I took PTE-A in 20-June-2017 month and I received the result the very next day. Is it not the same now, do we have to wait for one week to get the result ?


I took my exam on 23rd August, and got the result the very next day; I guess in most cases the results are out the very next day.


----------



## shalinjames

auscall said:


> I took my exam on 23rd August, and got the result the very next day; I guess in most cases the results are out the very next day.


Two of my friends took it in late August, they received their result in a week time. And hence I asked this question. 


Best is yet to come!


----------



## Ilay

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your guidance and suggestion to achieve 79+ in writing. I appeared in PTE-A 4th time and got following score.
> 
> Communication Skills
> LRSW - 86,81,90,*78*
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 80
> Spelling -78
> Vocab - 87
> WD - 79
> 
> I was confident to increase it with re-score, but the score didn't change. Scheduled the exam again in another 1 week to prepare and nail it down. Last time, I got 3 Summarise Written Text and 1 Essay in writing task. Based upon my current score (enabling and communicating skills) can someone suggest where am I lacking, looking forward for your valuable feedback on what skills should I focus on to get the desired score. I am sure people who have cracked it or about to crack already know what all things matters to get a good score in writing
> Request you all to help me and suggest what should I practice for in the coming one week of time.
> 
> Thanks for your help.




I got 86 with a lower wd. However my spelling and grammar was 90. Even my vocabulary was very low.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your guidance and suggestion to achieve 79+ in writing. I appeared in PTE-A 4th time and got following score.
> 
> Communication Skills
> LRSW - 86,81,90,*78*
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 80
> Spelling -78
> Vocab - 87
> WD - 79
> 
> I was confident to increase it with re-score, but the score didn't change. Scheduled the exam again in another 1 week to prepare and nail it down. Last time, I got 3 Summarise Written Text and 1 Essay in writing task. Based upon my current score (enabling and communicating skills) can someone suggest where am I lacking, looking forward for your valuable feedback on what skills should I focus on to get the desired score. I am sure people who have cracked it or about to crack already know what all things matters to get a good score in writing
> Request you all to help me and suggest what should I practice for in the coming one week of time.
> 
> Thanks for your help.




I got 86 with a lower wd. However my spelling and grammar was 90. Even my vocabulary was very low.

Wd:53, vocabulary:53

In another exam it was 73 with my wd was 79, vocab 69, grammar 85 and spelling 76. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

Anyone bought the E2 Language paid service, especially their Budget pack ? I'm very much tempted to buy it. Any inputs please.


----------



## vjsharma89

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your guidance and suggestion to achieve 79+ in writing. I appeared in PTE-A 4th time and got following score.
> 
> Communication Skills
> LRSW - 86,81,90,*78*
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar - 80
> Spelling -78
> Vocab - 87
> WD - 79
> 
> I was confident to increase it with re-score, but the score didn't change. Scheduled the exam again in another 1 week to prepare and nail it down. Last time, I got 3 Summarise Written Text and 1 Essay in writing task. Based upon my current score (enabling and communicating skills) can someone suggest where am I lacking, looking forward for your valuable feedback on what skills should I focus on to get the desired score. I am sure people who have cracked it or about to crack already know what all things matters to get a good score in writing
> Request you all to help me and suggest what should I practice for in the coming one week of time.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Your enabling skills are really good.
The only logical explanation for fewer marks in Writing is that your summarise texts and essays lack content. 
Here is Enabling Skills score
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 79
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 82
Written Discourse 77
And still I got 90 in writing.

So, my suggestion would be, practice a couple of summarise texts and try to include as much content from the text as possible in your summary statement.
For essays, my suggestion would be to follow a template.

*(Introduction)* These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.

*(2nd Paragraph)*There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that___________________________________.

*(3rd Paragraph)*Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ___________________________________. Then, there are concerns about ______________________________.

*(Conclusion)* While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that ______________________. I would strongly recommend that __________________________________.

I kind of followed a similar structure while writing my essays during the exam. This kind of template is super helpful for essay topics that ask for your opinion and where you have to choose between two of the viewpoints.

I hope this helps.


----------



## vjsharma89

sunilgovindan said:


> Anyone bought the E2 Language paid service, especially their Budget pack ? I'm very much tempted to buy it. Any inputs please.


A lot of members have bought E2 Language's paid service and found it really helpful.
If you are tempted, just go for it.
I personally didn't want to pay for it due to financial reasons. I saw all the videos of E2 Language on youtube and practiced with PTE Gold videos before giving the exam.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Hi guys, just got my result today and all my skills are 79+ except listening of 68. Can anyone help me to improve my listening skill? Especially fill in the blank. I know for some of u guys listening is not a thing but it is a nightmare to me. I think I will start with ted talk, trying to listen and take notes the main ideas of the talk? If you have any tips, please share to me. Thanks ??


----------



## vjsharma89

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Hi guys, just got my result today and all my skills are 79+ except listening of 68. Can anyone help me to improve my listening skill? Especially fill in the blank. I know for some of u guys listening is not a thing but it is a nightmare to me. I think I will start with ted talk, trying to listen and take notes the main ideas of the talk? If you have any tips, please share to me. Thanks ??



Watch movies with subtitles. Highly Recommended.
Listen to lectures and try to note down keywords. This will improve your ability to understand the keywords, pronunciation and ultimately improve your listening skills.
Practice with youtube videos. There are tonnes, literally tonnes of videos on youtube that you can practice with.


----------



## vjsharma89

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> Could you pls share your template or strategy for your essays? I would appreciate it.


Check page 2047 on this thread.


----------



## nomaduser

Hi everyone,

I just gave my PTE and did not manage to score 79+ in all the sections 
I am planning to go back to IELTS because I feel that the scoring guide for PTE is not as clear as IELTS. As in for IELTS, the guide clearly states the number of questions that need to be correct to score 8/9 bands. Therefore, if anyone who has access to any materials or links that I can use to prepare for my IELTS, could you please share that information with me or here in the forum? It would be extremely helpful for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## gopiit04

Dear members, 

Please provide your feedback for the below recording 


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1JekJpOERETmpESjA/view?usp=drivesdk

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

vjsharma89 said:


> Watch movies with subtitles. Highly Recommended.
> Listen to lectures and try to note down keywords. This will improve your ability to understand the keywords, pronunciation and ultimately improve your listening skills.
> Practice with youtube videos. There are tonnes, literally tonnes of videos on youtube that you can practice with.


And if you have decided to watch movies to improve. Start with Sleuth, its a 1972 British movie. Need to have a lot of patience, but just have the academic benefits in mind.


----------



## sunilgovindan

vjsharma89 said:


> Watch movies with subtitles. Highly Recommended.
> Listen to lectures and try to note down keywords. This will improve your ability to understand the keywords, pronunciation and ultimately improve your listening skills.
> Practice with youtube videos. There are tonnes, literally tonnes of videos on youtube that you can practice with.





gopiit04 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Please provide your feedback for the below recording
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyTBYBKhk1JekJpOERETmpESjA/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I would suggest you to first identify the type of graph(bar, line etc), slim down your description and conclude at 35 seconds. If you aim at 35 seconds you will most probably finish within 37 seconds which gives you time to click next and close the microphone rather than the computer running you out on time.

I follow E2 methods and this was suggested by Jay, found it very apt. Also there is a lot of MTI(Mother Tongue Influence) which we south Indians cannot come over in a short period of time. Keep practising. All the best !!


----------



## rajrony

Hello Everyone,

Today i made first attempt to PTE A, without any prep. To my surprise the test in the first half seemed like race against time and i realised that my prep was the reason. Can you please suggest where and how can i get real test like environment and practice test.

Best Regards,
Raj


----------



## ndhankher

Thanks chvarma80,Ilay and vjsharma89. I agree, it looks like the content is the culprit and I have to be careful about in next attempt. But as per the PTE official score guide the WD is comprised of content, form, coherence etc as one score. But looking at others scores, it looks like the content is of paramount significance and have to be dealt with independently.

Thanks again.


----------



## awalkin

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Hi guys, just got my result today and all my skills are 79+ except listening of 68. Can anyone help me to improve my listening skill? Especially fill in the blank. I know for some of u guys listening is not a thing but it is a nightmare to me. I think I will start with ted talk, trying to listen and take notes the main ideas of the talk? If you have any tips, please share to me. Thanks ??


Oscar, when did you write the exam?


----------



## nomaduser

nomaduser said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just gave my PTE and did not manage to score 79+ in all the sections
> I am planning to go back to IELTS because I feel that the scoring guide for PTE is not as clear as IELTS. As in for IELTS, the guide clearly states the number of questions that need to be correct to score 8/9 bands. Therefore, if anyone who has access to any materials or links that I can use to prepare for my IELTS, could you please share that information with me or here in the forum? It would be extremely helpful for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Can someone please help me out with this?out:


----------



## Luhar

*PTE Mock tests scores*

Hi all,

I took the PTE mock tests A and B and got the below results

Mock Test A : L-77, R-72, S-70, W-72 

Mock Test B : L-81, R-74, S-79, W-73 

I have my actual exam in 2 days and I need 79+ in each section. Can someone provide last minute tips to achieve it from the above scores.

Thanks.


----------



## Parveen.beba

can someone please suggest a good online tutor for PTE classes, need to go for 79+ and everytime am getting PTE score ard 65+ in all sections..


----------



## rajrony

rajrony said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today i made first attempt to PTE A, without any prep. To my surprise the test in the first half seemed like race against time and i realised that my prep was the reason. Can you please suggest where and how can i get real test like environment and practice test.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Raj


Can anyone please suggest!!


----------



## awalkin

nomaduser said:


> Can someone please help me out with this?out:


If you are aspiring 79+ in all sections, i.e. proficient band, then stick with PTE A. It's a more objctive exam when compared with IELTS.

In my experience IELTS checkers are conservative in scoring when it comes to essays and speaking.

For each type of question in PTE A, there is a method to crack it and ensure you get it right. PTE A is designed to be lenient on mistakes as well and there is an opportunity for recovery. With that said, CBT's are always more nerve wrecking in terms of timelines, and will need some practice to hold the time fort.

Suggest you practice more and continue on PTE A path.

Finally, it is your choice, how you would like to proceed but above are my 2 cents.

I wish you all the best!


----------



## awalkin

Luhar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the PTE mock tests A and B and got the below results
> 
> Mock Test A : L-77, R-72, S-70, W-72
> 
> Mock Test B : L-81, R-74, S-79, W-73
> 
> I have my actual exam in 2 days and I need 79+ in each section. Can someone provide last minute tips to achieve it from the above scores.
> 
> Thanks.


Buddy, your results clearly show improvement in all sections especially LS. You just need to focus on your reading and writing. Distill the question type information. See which ones you fall short on while practicing and focus on those. 2 days are plenty to practice.

Just keep your morale high. During the actual exam, if you make a mistake, just walk it off and proceed forward like a KING! 

I wish you all the best and hope you score 79+ in all sections.


----------



## awalkin

rajrony said:


> Can anyone please suggest!!


Buy the PTE A package which comes with 2 tests. In addition there is a book called PTE A academic test builder. 

These resources are sufficient.

Also you need to identify what are the weak areas. Is it the timing OR is it the proficiency in some sections.

Make a plan of action accordingly and then proceed.

Wish you all the best. But I hope you get proficient score in the first attempt itself.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

vjsharma89 said:


> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just got my result today and all my skills are 79+ except listening of 68. Can anyone help me to improve my listening skill? Especially fill in the blank. I know for some of u guys listening is not a thing but it is a nightmare to me. I think I will start with ted talk, trying to listen and take notes the main ideas of the talk? If you have any tips, please share to me. Thanks ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch movies with subtitles. Highly Recommended.
> Listen to lectures and try to note down keywords. This will improve your ability to understand the keywords, pronunciation and ultimately improve your listening skills.
> Practice with youtube videos. There are tonnes, literally tonnes of videos on youtube that you can practice with.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I have booked the next exam on 26/10. Hope that I could jump to 79 in one month. I was so depressed now


----------



## rajrony

awalkin said:


> Buy the PTE A package which comes with 2 tests. In addition there is a book called PTE A academic test builder.
> 
> These resources are sufficient.
> 
> Also you need to identify what are the weak areas. Is it the timing OR is it the proficiency in some sections.
> 
> Make a plan of action accordingly and then proceed.
> 
> Wish you all the best. But I hope you get proficient score in the first attempt itself.


Thanks for kind reply,

I got my score, without any prep i did over all score 72. I would like to understood how much immigration would take it ( my guess 65 in each section.)

Can anyone suggest what should be my next plan, how to improve in such a way that i get 79 in section.

I am attaching my scorecard 

Communicatin Skills
L 72
R 67
S 90
W 73

Enabling Skills

Grammer 77
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 71
Spelling 20 ;(
Vocanulary 85
Written Discousure 90

Kindly suggest, senior pls rpely.


----------



## Ilay

rajrony said:


> Thanks for kind reply,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my score, without any prep i did over all score 72. I would like to understood how much immigration would take it ( my guess 65 in each section.)
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest what should be my next plan, how to improve in such a way that i get 79 in section.
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching my scorecard
> 
> 
> 
> Communicatin Skills
> 
> L 72
> 
> R 67
> 
> S 90
> 
> W 73
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> 
> 
> Grammer 77
> 
> Oral Fluency 87
> 
> Pronunciation 71
> 
> Spelling  20 ;(
> 
> Vocanulary 85
> 
> Written Discousure 90
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest, senior pls rpely.




Mate, needless to say, brush up your grammar and spelling. I got 86 with 50ish written discourse but 90 from both spelling and grammar. I believe a little bit of practice in reading and listening will do you just enough to nail what you aim.

Plus read the posts have been sent earlier. For instance search for zaback21 and read his posts. He has shared heaps of material to practice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrony

Ilay said:


> Mate, needless to say, brush up your grammar and spelling. I got 86 with 50ish written discourse but 90 from both spelling and grammar. I believe a little bit of practice in reading and listening will do you just enough to nail what you aim.
> 
> Plus read the posts have been sent earlier. For instance search for zaback21 and read his posts. He has shared heaps of material to practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy for your suggestion, do you mind sharing specific thread number would love to read that thread. Honestly i am not so bad at spelling but i guess the keyboard was not functioning properly, post i finished any write up when i was going thorough one i realized some of the keys were not typed at all. By the time i realized time would be finished. I think that was primary reason.


----------



## Umarchodhary

hello can someone plz evaluate my read aloud sound clip

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bw9WeKCfk2B1c21WT1NCVU8wV0U


----------



## Ilay

rajrony said:


> Thanks buddy for your suggestion, do you mind sharing specific thread number would love to read that thread. Honestly i am not so bad at spelling but i guess the keyboard was not functioning properly, post i finished any write up when i was going thorough one i realized some of the keys were not typed at all. By the time i realized time would be finished. I think that was primary reason.




Im sure you will get a higher score next time.

Im sorry mate but im afraid i have no idea about where his threads are but the forum has a search tool where you can look for members and then look for their posts. Easy, thats how i have done..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai

Umarchodhary said:


> hello can someone plz evaluate my read aloud sound clip
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bw9WeKCfk2B1c21WT1NCVU8wV0U


Seems okay to me. Please try to maintain the rethym to score more.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid

Has anybody purchased questions from smashpte? Are they legit? I am thinking of purchasing their speaking questions.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Kamalbhai said:


> Seems okay to me. Please try to maintain the rethym to score more.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


are u talking abt the small pauses ? they were because of the commas


----------



## nader_amj

lupilipid said:


> I think he is wrong. I feel like, the task that comes last contributes the most to the overall marks. Retell lectures contributes the most followed by Describe Image and then repeat sentence. For writing, essays contribute more than SWT (obviously). And I think all of you know that Write From Dictation contributes the most to listening - there are cases where people who missed that part scored very low in listening and writing.




It sounds right , because whenever I miss a question in WFD I get low scores in both L & W .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

Todays essay topic - is written evaluation good assesment for students 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

nader_amj said:


> It sounds right , because whenever I miss a question in WFD I get low scores in both L & W .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might be right mate!
I felt the same. I did very well in my first attempt in WFD and scored 82 in listening and 76 in writing. However, last time I missed many words in WFD part and scored 72 in both( writing & listening), although I wrote a nice essay (I believe).


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi Friends.... I never thought PTE clicking NEXT button would confuse me so much.... 

In my actual test today, I missed or forgot to click 'Next' button on few questions in PTE writing session- after I finished one summary writing and essay...i got a pop up msg says - "your time expired-would you like to continue"... I clicked OK and it took me to next question...

Will not clicking next affect my writing score? 
Will it take my written essay into consideration or may ignore it as I didn't click next to confirm?

Also I'm worried that i click next button immediately after I'm done with speaking - read aloud n repeat sentence. Hope it won't affect my results.


----------



## Ilay

Hi friends, 

Can anyone please help me with now to read "people/100 000"

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

MegaRiya said:


> Hi Friends.... I never thought PTE clicking NEXT button would confuse me so much....
> 
> In my actual test today, I missed or forgot to click 'Next' button on few questions in PTE writing session- after I finished one summary writing and essay...i got a pop up msg says - "your time expired-would you like to continue"... I clicked OK and it took me to next question...
> 
> Will not clicking next affect my writing score?
> Will it take my written essay into consideration or may ignore it as I didn't click next to confirm?
> 
> Also I'm worried that i click next button immediately after I'm done with speaking - read aloud n repeat sentence. Hope it won't affect my results.


It won't effect on your score. If you finish the task beforehand, you would click next, as it doesn't make any sense to wait. Or you can wait till the system finish its time.

No worries on clicking next or not.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

Ilay said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone please help me with now to read "people/100 000"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You mean the number of people? 
It's "one hundred thousand" people.
100000 = one hundred thousand
1000000 = one million

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

hdp9star said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends.... I never thought PTE clicking NEXT button would confuse me so much....
> 
> In my actual test today, I missed or forgot to click 'Next' button on few questions in PTE writing session- after I finished one summary writing and essay...i got a pop up msg says - "your time expired-would you like to continue"... I clicked OK and it took me to next question...
> 
> Will not clicking next affect my writing score?
> Will it take my written essay into consideration or may ignore it as I didn't click next to confirm?
> 
> Also I'm worried that i click next button immediately after I'm done with speaking - read aloud n repeat sentence. Hope it won't affect my results.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't effect on your score. If you finish the task beforehand, you would click next, as it doesn't make any sense to wait. Or you can wait till the system finish its time.
> 
> No worries on clicking next or not.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank you Star... Really it's hard to understand the system of PTE..


----------



## Ilay

hdp9star said:


> You mean the number of people?
> It's "one hundred thousand" people.
> 100000 = one hundred thousand
> 1000000 = one million
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate but your answer is not what I am asking.

How would read "people/100 000" as it is written. This is what y axis shows on a graph but also there are other values ranging from 30 to 70.. is it 30 ppl in 100 000, per 100 000, Out of 100 000?

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

Ilay said:


> Thanks mate but your answer is not what I am asking.
> 
> How would read "people/100 000" as it is written. This is what y axis shows on a graph but also there are other values ranging from 30 to 70.. is it 30 ppl in 100 000, per 100 000, Out of 100 000?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's correct. I assume the graph would have population density, so it shows how many people per 100000.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232

Has anyone got result of PTE test date 18/09??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

hdp9star said:


> It won't effect on your score. If you finish the task beforehand, you would click next, as it doesn't make any sense to wait. Or you can wait till the system finish its time.
> 
> No worries on clicking next or not.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


But it is better to Click Next as soon as your done with a task especially in speaking, Else it will record noise or voice of a person sitting next to you. And it will impact your scores, so better click next


----------



## Ilay

hdp9star said:


> Yeah, that's correct. I assume the graph would have population density, so it shows how many people per 100000.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It is motor vehicle theft, x axis shows the years and y axis shows as i said..ranging from 0 to 70 and on top of it people/100 000 shown, which confused me.. I assume it shows the number of vehicles stolen per 100 000 people..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

rajrony said:


> awalkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the PTE A package which comes with 2 tests. In addition there is a book called PTE A academic test builder.
> 
> These resources are sufficient.
> 
> Also you need to identify what are the weak areas. Is it the timing OR is it the proficiency in some sections.
> 
> Make a plan of action accordingly and then proceed.
> 
> Wish you all the best. But I hope you get proficient score in the first attempt itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for kind reply,
> 
> I got my score, without any prep i did over all score 72. I would like to understood how much immigration would take it ( my guess 65 in each section.)
> 
> Can anyone suggest what should be my next plan, how to improve in such a way that i get 79 in section.
> 
> I am attaching my scorecard
> 
> Communicatin Skills
> L 72
> R 67
> S 90
> W 73
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammer 77
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 71
> Spelling 20 ;(
> Vocanulary 85
> Written Discousure 90
> 
> Kindly suggest, senior pls rpely.
Click to expand...


That's amazing score. I think rechecking your spellings and practising with your autocorrect off, you should be good. How did you manage to get the magical score for speaking ? Any tips that you followed ?


----------



## AZY1223

You can say 20 out of 100,000 people reported their vehicle stolen. or got their vehicle stolen in x-axis (e.g in 1989). Since it is people and not vehicles on the y-axis.



Ilay said:


> It is motor vehicle theft, x axis shows the years and y axis shows as i said..ranging from 0 to 70 and on top of it people/100 000 shown, which confused me.. I assume it shows the number of vehicles stolen per 100 000 people..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid

I was advised not to mention the y axis in describe image as it only makes things more complicated. If the graph is too simple, only then I mention the y-axis.


----------



## Ilay

AZY1223 said:


> You can say 20 out of 100,000 people reported their vehicle stolen. or got their vehicle stolen in x-axis (e.g in 1989). Since it is people and not vehicles on the y-axis.




You are amazing, thanks heaps!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

lupilipid said:


> I was advised not to mention the y axis in describe image as it only makes things more complicated. If the graph is too simple, only then I mention the y-axis.



My strategy puts more emphasis on fluency and pronunciation, so, no matter what, I mention about y axis, even if just merely what it shows, unless there are two variables of which I need to talk about highest and lowest figures.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

As Ilay mentioned in the earlier post, Do not worry about the content much. Your Describe image should be structured in a particular way and that is what matters:

1. Introduce the Image
2. Two important Features \ Points
3. Conclusion 

Focus on Fluency, Pronunciation. Content is the least Priority.

Below is the link to my post with required Tips for PTE. That should help as well. 

PTE Tips


----------



## Ilay

vincyf1 said:


> As Ilay mentioned in the earlier post, Do not worry about the content much. Your Describe image should be structured in a particular way and that is what matters:
> 
> 1. Introduce the Image
> 2. Two important Features \ Points
> 3. Conclusion
> 
> Focus on Fluency, Pronunciation. Content is the least Priority.
> 
> Below is the link to my post with required Tips for PTE. That should help as well.
> 
> PTE Tips




Thanks heaps mate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> vincyf1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Ilay mentioned in the earlier post, Do not worry about the content much. Your Describe image should be structured in a particular way and that is what matters:
> 
> 1. Introduce the Image
> 2. Two important Features \ Points
> 3. Conclusion
> 
> Focus on Fluency, Pronunciation. Content is the least Priority.
> 
> Below is the link to my post with required Tips for PTE. That should help as well.
> 
> PTE Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps mate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi mate, have you gotten your desired score now?


----------



## Ilay

My exam is on the 26th mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitenoise

*My PTE Experience - 18 Sept 2017*

Hello All,

As I received immense knowledge regarding PTE from this forum, I wanted to share my PTE experience in the hope that it may help someone else.

Firstly, I scored L90, R90, S90, W90 (first attempt). I have uploaded the detailed breakup of my score as an attachment as well. 

In terms of the material used, I bought PTE Official Guide with had 3 mock tests in the CD-Rom. I used a PTE voucher to book my test so as part of the voucher, I had access to some 24 mock tests. Regarding other resources, I accessed some 6-7 websites (found through google search) that claimed they had real PTE questions shared by students who gave the tests, which in my opinion was more than half the truth and really helpful.

Since I had already given IELTS last August and scored R8, L8, W7, S7, I knew that I could get decent marks in PTE. Was not sure about scoring 79 in each section. 

Now, coming to my preparation of PTE. Last month, I booked the PTE date for 18 Sept. Frankly speaking with the office load, I could not spend much time on PTE prep. I actually started studying in the last week and spent around 2 hours per day. So I had a very simple strategy. The approach here would not suit all and please try at your own risk.

1. Do not panic !!! Do not forego things that you like to do just because you have to write an exam. If I score less than 79 in each section, I can always book another test date after a month. So what ... For me, it was just an exam. If I were to see at it from any other perspective, I knew I would get tensed.

2. I knew my strengths were Listening and Reading, and my weaknesses were Speaking and Writing. Not to boast, but my Speaking and Writing were weak compared to my Listening and Reading. I knew that with my Academic education and my 9 years exp in an IT industry in a BA and consulting role, I had a above avg grasp on vocab. Though I never used much academic English words, in my day to day speaking but I knew the words. So finally.... If you know the words, its more than enough. You need not speak those words everyday.

3. Went to Pearson PTE official website and spent a good 3-4 hours on the Test Preparation page. I believed that to crack PTE, I should know the sections, the sub-sections, the negative marking scheme, the time provided before the recording starts, the time provided during the recording, the time provided for the overall section vis-a-vis the time provided for individual questions, and other such minute details.

4. *Speaking Section:* Once I was pretty much confident about the sections and knew with my closed eyes what the different sections and sub-sections were, I started tackling Speaking and Writing section. 

Didn't give much importance to *Personal Introduction*. Just gave one try regarding what I would want to talk about and ensured that I spoke for around 30-40 seconds. 

Next was *Read Aloud* section. I ensured that I talked at my normal pace, recorded myself and listened back. After one or two recordings, I realized I needed to use the 40 secs time before the recording starts. So I read the paragraph twice in 40 secs time, once to understand the text and then to see where I needed to pause and stress upon the words. After that every recording was a breeze as I would not make much mistakes. Believe me, the 3 second wait time is a long time for you to start the recording. It's not like 1-2-3.. it's more like 1......2.......3...... Also, I finished each of these questions in around 15-20 secs. So I would just keep pressing Next after waiting for a second after I stopped speaking. 

Next was *Repeat Sentence*. Initially when I started listening the sentence to repeat, I tensed because no matter how much I tried to remember the sentence, I couldn't. Then I listened to some of the real test questions on repeat sentence and realized that in the actual test, the repeat sentence was shorter than what I was practising earlier. The best source would be to listen to the first mock test repeat sentences from Official Guide to PTE CD-Rom. So practise with the right sentences, else you will develop a fear for it. 

Next was *Describe Image*. As said by others countless times, I just spoke what the title was, the x-axis with range, the y-axis with range, one maxima and one minima and the legend colour. Some key stock words I used was

a. The "line" graph "illustrates" the <title> for <different years / locations / activities - xaxis parameters>. The x-axis is spread from <range> and the y-axis is the spread of <parameters> from <range>. It can be seen that <maxima>. I can also see that <minima>. While the <legend> are in <colour 1> and <legend> are in <colour 2>.

b. The "bar" graph "denotes" that .....
c. The "pie" chart "depicts" the......
d. The "figure shows" that ......

Talk calmly, clearly and slowly but with stress on some words and you will score good marks on this.

*Answer Short Question* was next and I just read through some 50-100 questions on the links that claimed they had real test questions that students got in their exams. These questions are very simple, do not ask you for high GK. Just simple day to day observations. If there is even a slightest of difficulty, you will be given 2 choices and will be asked to select from one. Also, for each of the question, I gave just one word answer. Nothing more than one word.

I did not prepare for *Re-tell Lecture* initially and I will write about this preparation at a later point of time. I wanted to keep my confidence high, so parked it aside for the time being.


----------



## whitenoise

5. *Reading Section:* For the reading section, for every question I ensured that I read what the question prompt was along with the options but only if the options were a phrase or few words. I did not read the options if they were sentences. I knew I would anyway spend more time on those long sentence options after reading the passage. This strategy helped me be a little more alert while reading the entire passage. Also, I would generally keep glancing at the top instructions to see if it were a *MCQ Single answer (SA)* or *MCQ Multiple Answer (MA)*. My strategy was to totally understand the passage at the first attempt itself. No skimming, no scanning for words. Just read the passage and understood. For MCQs there were options that were almost correct but in the end of the option, they would add one or two words that would not be true. So I straight away removed those. Again, please read each and every word of the options given. Do not become complacent in reading towards the end of the sentence options. Mostly, I used elimination technique for MCQ MA. Since there was negative marking, I ensured that I answered only those that I was fully confident about.

*Re-Order Paragraphs* during my preparation were tricky for me and I would mostly get it wrong, no matter how much I tried. Finally I decided to change my strategy. I would not look for the independent sentence (title) and then the other sentences. I would take the first sentence and see for any link words such as prepositions, pronouns, etc. Then look at the next sentence and decide if it has any link to the prior sentence and if it goes before it or after it. If no link, move on to the next option. That way, I was able to increase my accuracy to around 60-75%. However, I was never 100% accurate. I cannot emphasize it enough that finding the link words in the options is the only way to go about solving it. 

*Fill in the Blanks* was fairly simple. If you know the words, you can crack it in a jiffy else you may use elimination technique to arrive at correct answer. Initially, to conserve time, I tried to read only the sentence that had the blanks. I would get it right only 75% of the time. So I needed to change my strategy. I read the complete passage, each line. That helped me understand the passage and arrive at right words even when there were words which were distant synonyms or of same context (positive / negative).

*Reading & Writing Fill in the blanks*: Same strategy as above.


----------



## whitenoise

whitenoise said:


> 5. *Reading Section:* For the reading section, for every question ........


6. *Listening Section:* For the *Summarize Spoken Text* sub-section, I did not do any preparation initially and parked it aside along with the Re-tell lecture. These two are very similar.

I read somewhere that in the exam hall everyone will be recording and one guy had practised with his TV on. I decided to adopt a similar strategy. I would keep my windows and balcony door open so that some noise would come inside while I was preparing. I avoided using an in-ear earphones. Used a normal headphones. Do not worry during the exam as the headphones provided have the capability to cancel outside noise. Always close your eyes just before the start of the recording. Helps you concentrate more to listen.

*Multiple Choice Questions (SA / MA)* - For each of the sections, I used the time provided before the start of the recording to read through the options provided. I would always start reading from the bottom of the options list as I knew that as soon as I finished the recording, I would start reading from the top of the options list. By that time I would have an inkling about the last options. Remember, close your eyes and listen with full concentration. I did not scribble anything on the erasable notepad as I did not want to miss listening to even one word. Also, used the elimination technique where answer was a little tricky to arrive at.

*Fill in the Blanks* was fairly easy and all I needed to do was listen. You need not write the entire word while listening. Just part of the word, even with incorrect spelling, as long as you knew what the word was. You can always type the correct spelling and complete word once you finished listening to the recording. 

*Highlight Correct Summary* sub section was a tricky though. I would read the last options first before the recording began. Listened to the recording with eyes closed. Understood the recording. Then carefully went through each of the options. Most of the options would seem similar. The trick is to find few words that would contradict what the speaker said or would not be what the question requires you to do. Used elimination technique to arrive at the right answer.

*Select Missing Word* required a decent amount of effort. The missing word always came at the end of the sentence. So even if you could not listen to initial sentences, do not worry. Listen carefully to what was said. Take into account the context of the recording. Finally for the last sentence, similar to repeat sentence, remember what was said. Plug in each of the options and check for correctness. 

*Highlight Incorrect Words* was one of my favourite. All I needed to do was listen intently to what was spoken and simultaneously move the cursor along the passage over each and every word that was spoken. Mark the incorrect words as and when spoken.

*Write from Diction* was similar to Repeat Sentence of speaking section. Instead of repeating it, you needed to write it. Sentences were fairly easy to understand and remember with intonation and length. All I had to do was type it. Remember, always start with a Capital letter and end with a period. Always... Recheck for spelling multiple times. The best way to do that is to read the sentence from the end to start. That way you will be more alert.


----------



## AZY1223

Nice score. Congratulations. Thanks for sharing.

Can you share the 6 -7 website as well?



whitenoise said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Firstly, I scored L90, R90, S90, W90 (first attempt). I have uploaded the detailed breakup of my score as an attachment as well.
> .


----------



## yogesh120889

Hi Guys,
These are my PTE attempts
1 - W 76 R 82 S 90 L 79
2 - W 84 R 73 S 75 L 79
3 - W 57 R 63 S 67 L 58 [Since I did not complete listening part]
4 - W 80 R 78 S 85 L 82

I am losing 1/2 marks in any of the sections.
I am aiming for 79+
Should I prefer some other exam like TOEFL where I got W 27 S 27 R 24 L 25.
Anybody?


----------



## ndhankher

whitenoise said:


> 6. *Listening Section:* For the *Summarize Spoken Text* sub-section, I did not do any preparation initially and parked it aside along with the Re-tell lecture. These two are very similar.
> 
> I read somewhere that in the exam hall everyone will be recording and one guy had practised with his TV on. I decided to adopt a similar strategy. I would keep my windows and balcony door open so that some noise would come inside while I was preparing. I avoided using an in-ear earphones. Used a normal headphones. Do not worry during the exam as the headphones provided have the capability to cancel outside noise. Always close your eyes just before the start of the recording. Helps you concentrate more to listen.
> 
> *Multiple Choice Questions (SA / MA)* - For each of the sections, I used the time provided before the start of the recording to read through the options provided. I would always start reading from the bottom of the options list as I knew that as soon as I finished the recording, I would start reading from the top of the options list. By that time I would have an inkling about the last options. Remember, close your eyes and listen with full concentration. I did not scribble anything on the erasable notepad as I did not want to miss listening to even one word. Also, used the elimination technique where answer was a little tricky to arrive at.
> 
> *Fill in the Blanks* was fairly easy and all I needed to do was listen. You need not write the entire word while listening. Just part of the word, even with incorrect spelling, as long as you knew what the word was. You can always type the correct spelling and complete word once you finished listening to the recording.
> 
> *Highlight Correct Summary* sub section was a tricky though. I would read the last options first before the recording began. Listened to the recording with eyes closed. Understood the recording. Then carefully went through each of the options. Most of the options would seem similar. The trick is to find few words that would contradict what the speaker said or would not be what the question requires you to do. Used elimination technique to arrive at the right answer.
> 
> *Select Missing Word* required a decent amount of effort. The missing word always came at the end of the sentence. So even if you could not listen to initial sentences, do not worry. Listen carefully to what was said. Take into account the context of the recording. Finally for the last sentence, similar to repeat sentence, remember what was said. Plug in each of the options and check for correctness.
> 
> *Highlight Incorrect Words* was one of my favourite. All I needed to do was listen intently to what was spoken and simultaneously move the cursor along the passage over each and every word that was spoken. Mark the incorrect words as and when spoken.
> 
> *Write from Diction* was similar to Repeat Sentence of speaking section. Instead of repeating it, you needed to write it. Sentences were fairly easy to understand and remember with intonation and length. All I had to do was type it. Remember, always start with a Capital letter and end with a period. Always... Recheck for spelling multiple times. The best way to do that is to read the sentence from the end to start. That way you will be more alert.


Thanks man, it would really help others. Can you provide similar description for writing section as well.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107

I am facing some problems regarding PTE any one please suggest me something: 

1. While reading a newspaper or anything I unintentionally skip some words. Or from my unconscious mind I utter some similar words rather than the exact word in the text  Please let me know how can it be solved. Don't just say practice.

2. In my last exam I couldn't complete the reading section and missed 2/3 fill in the blanks also same thing happened in case of listening and I missed 1/2 right from dictation. So I need some real time mock tests where I can practice with time and get myself improved. Please suggest me some mock tests which are timed and I will get a report card as well to evaluate myself. 

3. In pronunciation I got the lowest mark. What kind of strategies did you guys follow for improving the pronunciation?
4. Oral fluency was also poor please give me some tips to improve oral fluency too.

Thanks Experts I will be really grateful to get good suggestions from you as PTE is the main problem in my way to Immigration.


----------



## lupilipid

exchanger107 said:


> I am facing some problems regarding PTE any one please suggest me something:
> 
> 1. While reading a newspaper or anything I unintentionally skip some words. Or from my unconscious mind I utter some similar words rather than the exact word in the text  Please let me know how can it be solved. Don't just say practice.
> 
> 2. In my last exam I couldn't complete the reading section and missed 2/3 fill in the blanks also same thing happened in case of listening and I missed 1/2 right from dictation. So I need some real time mock tests where I can practice with time and get myself improved. Please suggest me some mock tests which are timed and I will get a report card as well to evaluate myself.
> 
> 3. In pronunciation I got the lowest mark. What kind of strategies did you guys follow for improving the pronunciation?
> 4. Oral fluency was also poor please give me some tips to improve oral fluency too.
> 
> Thanks Experts I will be really grateful to get good suggestions from you as PTE is the main problem in my way to Immigration.


You can purchase two mock tests from Pearson for $60, if I remember correctly. You will get a scored report as well.

As for oral fluency, record yourself speaking. It made me realise my mistakes. I thought I wasn't saying umm or ahhh but I did that quite a lot.


----------



## exchanger107

lupilipid said:


> You can purchase two mock tests from Pearson for $60, if I remember correctly. You will get a scored report as well.
> 
> As for oral fluency, record yourself speaking. It made me realise my mistakes. I thought I wasn't saying umm or ahhh but I did that quite a lot.


Thanks for the reply. Yes Those two exams are good. Any other source? From where I can purchase similar mocks?


----------



## yogesh120889

yogesh120889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> These are my PTE attempts
> 1 - W 76 R 82 S 90 L 79
> 2 - W 84 R 73 S 75 L 79
> 3 - W 57 R 63 S 67 L 58 [Since I did not complete listening part]
> 4 - W 80 R 78 S 85 L 82
> 
> I am losing 1/2 marks in any of the sections.
> I am aiming for 79+
> Should I prefer some other exam like TOEFL where I got W 27 S 27 R 24 L 25.
> Anybody?


Any suggestions folks.


----------



## whitenoise

Will provide a write up on my prep for Writing section and the earlier left over sections, namely, Retell Lecture and Summarize Spoken Text in the next hour or two.

Also, I will include the links to the posts of these sections in my signature so that one can quickly find the posts.



ndhankher said:


> Thanks man, it would really help others. Can you provide similar description for writing section as well.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitenoise

I can PM you the links. 

Not sure if any forum rules are breached when you post the links that say they have real PTE past exam questions. 

@Mods / experts: Please provide your opinion if the links can be posted here or not.



AZY1223 said:


> Nice score. Congratulations. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can you share the 6 -7 website as well?


----------



## whitenoise

exchanger107 said:


> I am facing some problems regarding PTE any one please suggest me something:
> 
> 1. While reading a newspaper or anything I unintentionally skip some words. Or from my unconscious mind I utter some similar words rather than the exact word in the text  Please let me know how can it be solved. Don't just say practice.


While practising, instead of reading the sentences from the starting. Read the sentences from the end. Keep doing it until you have trained yourself a little and are comfortable that you reading each word. Record while reading. Once you have perfected not missing out any words, start reading the sentences normally from the start. It will help you in two ways. One, you will read each word and not skip any because your mind would not subconsciously jump over the words and words wont make a coherent sense. Second, you will develop a habit of seeing the spelling of the words. This works wonders, especially if you are looking for spelling mistakes in the essay and listening section.


----------



## whitenoise

*Earlier parked aside Section and subsections*:

It's already 4pm on 17-Sept and my exam was scheduled for 3pm 18-Sept. I still haven't touched Re-tell Lecture (Speaking Section), Summarize Spoken Text (Listening Section) and the entire Writing Section.

So this was my gameplan.

*Re-Tell Lecture (Speaking Section):* Through my research, I found that one need not re-tell everything that is spoken in the lecture. You just had to say enough to sustain for 40 secs. So I readied my notepad and pen. I just practised 2 Retell-lectures examples. While the speaker was narrating the lecture, I noted phrases and key points. People say try to list the main point and then the additional / supporting points. But how do you do it while listening to the lecture. You can't. So all you should do it note down what you understand. Not full sentences but in short phrases and words. An exam is shown below. One you have written down things that you understand. Just repeat quickly in your mind what you have written down in the time provided before the actual recording would start. You would have 10 secs to collect your thoughts. Once recording starts, repeat what you have written, in your own simple words. If there is a long name mentioned in original narration, just use first name for that person or use some designation like doctor or teacher, etc. Always start with "The speaker said that....." No need to find the main point and segregate the supporting points. Just read what you have written. If there is a proverb or catch-phrase, it will be better to state that. Easiest way of scoring points.

*Summarize Spoken Text (Listening Section):* Exactly similar to the above strategy, so instead of recording, I just wrote down what I had written. Once finished writing, I started reading the text from backwards to ensure that I do not have spelling mistakes. You cannot make a spelling mistake ever, unless you do not know the spelling itself, if you read the text from backwards because your mind would not find the connection between the words and it will be forced to concentrate of the word you are reading. 


*Writing Section:* 

1. *Essay:* For me this was the most boring section. Though I would read articles and all but I would hate writing. Simply because, I could incorporate a lot of academic English words. Believe me when I say this, I did not practise writing even one essay. All I did was read all the pre-written essays from the online links that I referred, which I mentioned earlier. So the reading of the essays started of from around 11pm on 17-Sept to around 1pm on 18-Sept. I purposefully took a metro to the exam location as I did not want to ride. Moreover, it would give me more time to read some essays. I read a total of 10-12 essays. Remember, you cannot become an expert in writing an essay if you are not in the habit of writing one. Also, the vocab that you already have, if you are not in the habit of putting it to use, you won't become an expert essay writer in a night. Also, while reading the essays, read them like stories, without any tension or stress that you are reading for the exam. The essay that I finally wrote in the exam was one of the essays that I had read earlier but I think I used my own arguments. So was pretty much easy. 

Oh yeah... before I forget. The essay prompt says 200-300 words and many people will say stick to the length else you will be penalized a lot. The official Guide to PTE says that if your essay is more than 380 words, you do not score any points for length of the essay. However, there are points for spelling, sentence formation, etc. My essay was 373 words. I did not know notice the word length until the last 15-20 secs. Also, about the 380 word max-limit for points during the exam. Still I got a 90 in written discourse (you can see my PTE scorecard snapshot). So as long as you are below 380 and have written sentence in a proper way without spelling mistakes, you will get good marks in this. 

The only academic English words that I wrote (and yeah I remember) are "myriad" and "stepping a foot out of the door". My original intention was to follow a template and then memorize it but I decided against it. I did do that for my IELTS last year for another purpose and scored W7 while I scored R8, L8 and S7.5. My essay contained:

an introduction - rephrased the essay prompt by stating one generic statement for the essay argument ("Many experts say that.....") and one against the essay argument ("On the other hand, few people say that......"). Finally finishing it off with my opinion of which side I would take ("I, personally, would like to say that.....").

first body paragraph - I talked in 4-5 sentences, including a one line example, about one of the pros of the argument

second body paragraph - I talked in 3-4 sentences about another pro of the argument. I made the example itself as the paragraph. For example, you can write "In today's world of globalization, no one can become a CEO or a COO without having extensive field or practical experience. They could have never achieved their position by sitting at home and gaining theoretical knowledge from books...." And then write 1-2 more sentences on it.

a conclusion - I just started with "In conclusion, I see that ......" and wrote 2 additional sentences.

After finishing the exam I had a good feeling about it but was apprehensive about the essay length. My suspicions were finally put to rest when I score my scorecard and this is when I thought I should write about my experience, especially the essay length aspect.

2. *Summarize Short Text:* I got 2 questions and did not prepare at all for this. I just read 1-2 samples from the online links that I earlier referred to. During the exam, I just ensured that I understood the passage. Once I finished that I wrote the main theme of the passage without thinking about the word length. Once I wrote that and checked for grammar consistency, punctuation (including the period at the end) and spelling mistakes, I planned to increase the length of the sentence by addition a little additional information. I used two commas to include addition information in the first hard and then I used the word "and" to include another short information. Finally, I checked the grammar, punctuation and spellings again and proceeded to next question with 4 minutes to spare both the time.


All in all, never take stress becuase of the exam. The moment you think about the negative aspects of your prep, the stress will pop-up and make u not prepare well for the remaining time as well. I did not miss going out with friends or watching some movie in laptop / theatre or having dinner with family. Just chill and remember, there is always a next time !!! You will rock .... Dun worry ....


----------



## AZY1223

Thanks . Please PM me. Awaiting your PM eagerly please.

Maybe you can share a word doc as well on google drive. With whatever you want to write and share the google drive link. or drop box link. I think drop box and google drive link is accepted here.



whitenoise said:


> I can PM you the links.
> 
> Not sure if any forum rules are breached when you post the links that say they have real PTE past exam questions.
> 
> @Mods / experts: Please provide your opinion if the links can be posted here or not.


----------



## whitenoise

AZY1223 said:


> Thanks . Please PM me. Awaiting your PM eagerly please.
> 
> Maybe you can share a word doc as well on google drive. With whatever you want to write and share the google drive link. or drop box link. I think drop box and google drive link is accepted here.


Unable to PM you since your PM function is not active yet I guess.


----------



## dirkemeert

I got an email from Pearson that my results are available for yesterday's test. But it says technical error when I download them. I contacted customer service and they say that they are working on it and I should wait 24 to 48 hours. Did anyone else experience the same and how much time it really took? Do you get another email once it is available or I should keep on checking on result page?

Thanks!


----------



## whitenoise

dirkemeert said:


> I got an email from Pearson that my results are available for yesterday's test. But it says technical error when I download them. I contacted customer service and they say that they are working on it and I should wait 24 to 48 hours. Did anyone else experience the same and how much time it really took? Do you get another email once it is available or I should keep on checking on result page?
> 
> Thanks!


I gave my exam on 18th afternoon and results were available by 19th afternoon. No issues in downloading the results.


----------



## whitenoise

AZY1223 said:


> Thanks . Please PM me. Awaiting your PM eagerly please.
> 
> Maybe you can share a word doc as well on google drive. With whatever you want to write and share the google drive link. or drop box link. I think drop box and google drive link is accepted here.


PMed the links to you.


----------



## hdp9star

whitenoise said:


> While practising, instead of reading the sentences from the starting. Read the sentences from the end. Keep doing it until you have trained yourself a little and are comfortable that you reading each word. Record while reading. Once you have perfected not missing out any words, start reading the sentences normally from the start. It will help you in two ways. One, you will read each word and not skip any because your mind would not subconsciously jump over the words and words wont make a coherent sense. Second, you will develop a habit of seeing the spelling of the words. This works wonders, especially if you are looking for spelling mistakes in the essay and listening section.


First of all, congratulations to you for the score. 
Interesting strategy for reading, start from the end   . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZY1223

Seen. Thanks man.



whitenoise said:


> PMed the links to you.


----------



## dirkemeert

Hi All,

There were technical problems in showing the result in the morning, result is available now for my second attempt.
My results are as following:

1st Attempt - L/R/S/W: 77/76/76/82
2nd Attempt - L/R/S/W: 68/76/*56*/84

I'm surprised with the difference in my speaking score. Did someone experience the same? My comparative analysis of both the test is as following:

*Listening*: I think, I did almost similar in both. But I was doubtful of one of the word in write from dictation in second attempt. I feel I did better in summarize spoken test in second attempt. All the other sections were more or less same. There were few small mistakes. 
How retell lecture, repeat sentence and short answer from speaking section would have impacted it, can't say for sure. But initial repeat sentence didn't go good since I didn't really get what they said. But did very good after initial mistake. Did mistake in two and unsure of one of the short answer. Retell lectures were fine.

*Reading*: Both attempts were same. I knew of few mistakes. Rest would have been deducted because of unknown mistakes. I would say, I did almost same in both. so similar marks also.

*Speaking*: I had a very small pause in one of the read aloud in 1st attempt. No mistake in 2nd attempt. Rest all details mentioned in listening part.

I have fluency at 62 in first attempt and 60 in second. Pronunciation 61 in 1st and 55 in 2nd.
I had a very loud test taker next to me in 1st attempt and because of which I became very loud. During 2nd attempt my room was very normal and I also prefer not to disturb others and spoke on normal pace (a little loud during read aloud but still not very loud like 1st attempt and for other parts I spoke on normal pace) 

*Writing*: I got 3 summaries and 1 essay in first attempt. 2 Summaries and 2 essays in second attempt. I did a very small spelling mistake in WFD in 1st attempt. In 2nd attempt, I was unsure of one word while listening so that word could have gone wrong. But I feel I wrote a little better summaries, essay and summaries spoken text in 2nd attempt.


----------



## Ptera

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There were technical problems in showing the result in the morning, result is available now for my second attempt.
> My results are as following:
> 
> 1st Attempt - L/R/S/W: 77/76/76/82
> 2nd Attempt - L/R/S/W: 68/76/*56*/84
> 
> I'm surprised with the difference in my speaking score. Did someone experience the same? My comparative analysis of both the test is as following:
> 
> *Listening*: I think, I did almost similar in both. But I was doubtful of one of the word in write from dictation in second attempt. I feel I did better in summarize spoken test in second attempt. All the other sections were more or less same. There were few small mistakes.
> How retell lecture, repeat sentence and short answer from speaking section would have impacted it, can't say for sure. But initial repeat sentence didn't go good since I didn't really get what they said. But did very good after initial mistake. Did mistake in two and unsure of one of the short answer. Retell lectures were fine.
> 
> *Reading*: Both attempts were same. I knew of few mistakes. Rest would have been deducted because of unknown mistakes. I would say, I did almost same in both. so similar marks also.
> 
> *Speaking*: I had a very small pause in one of the read aloud in 1st attempt. No mistake in 2nd attempt. Rest all details mentioned in listening part.
> 
> I have fluency at 62 in first attempt and 60 in second. Pronunciation 61 in 1st and 55 in 2nd.
> I had a very loud test taker next to me in 1st attempt and because of which I became very loud. During 2nd attempt my room was very normal and I also prefer not to disturb others and spoke on normal pace (a little loud during read aloud but still not very loud like 1st attempt and for other parts I spoke on normal pace)
> 
> *Writing*: I got 3 summaries and 1 essay in first attempt. 2 Summaries and 2 essays in second attempt. I did a very small spelling mistake in WFD in 1st attempt. In 2nd attempt, I was unsure of one word while listening so that word could have gone wrong. But I feel I wrote a little better summaries, essay and summaries spoken text in 2nd attempt.


Hi mate,
I had the similar experience for my second attempt. I believe you need to be good in every task in order to score 79+ in every section. In my last attempt I scored 72 for writing, although I felt confident with essay and summaries. However, missed some words in WFD and fill in the blanks in reading&writing and this affected my writing score. 
The same for listening. I felt that I scored good in the listening part, but I couldn´t answer the half of short questions and repeat sentences. This affected my listening score for sure. I believe that you need to be confident and well prepared in every task as all of them are somehow linked to each other..


----------



## dirkemeert

*Any tips on speaking?*



Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I had the similar experience for my second attempt. I believe you need to be good in every task in order to score 79+ in every section. In my last attempt I scored 72 for writing, although I felt confident with essay and summaries. However, missed some words in WFD and fill in the blanks in reading&writing and this affected my writing score.
> The same for listening. I felt that I scored good in the listening part, but I couldn´t answer the half of short questions and repeat sentences. This affected my listening score for sure. I believe that you need to be confident and well prepared in every task as all of them are somehow linked to each other..


Thanks for the reply!
But I'm highly demotivated with my speaking score and don't have any idea where to improve. I had same pronunciation and fluency as in last attempt and other things didn't have that much different.

You scored 90 in speaking in first attempt and 79 in second. Could you figure out what was the difference? Any tips for me on speaking?

My pronunciation is average but clear. I speak clear but don't pronounce every word perfectly or like natives.


----------



## Pkarl

samzam said:


> A quick note. I'm not sure if it matters but I suspect that choosing main language other than English makes a difference in your score. I chose English the first two times when I booked the test and got low scores. But when I selected Hindi as my main language, I got much better scores. Maybe they compare you with speakers of the same language?


When booking your appointment, they ask for language spoken/native language, something like that. I think selection of this language is important coz my wife attempted PTE 4 times and did great in all modules (80+) except speaking(58 lowest). She had selected native language to be English while booking, since she speaks English predominantly at home. When I attempted pte the other day, I selected my regional language, tho I speak English predominantly at home too. My score was 83/90/85/90! And trust me, my wife is a better speaker than I!

Does anyone think this language selection has anything to do with your score? Maybe the system needs that information to compare against accents with MTI influences?

Anyone with a similar experience? See quoted text from samzam here who had a similar feel back in 2015.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

vincyf1 said:


> As Ilay mentioned in the earlier post, Do not worry about the content much. Your Describe image should be structured in a particular way and that is what matters:
> 
> 1. Introduce the Image
> 2. Two important Features \ Points
> 3. Conclusion
> 
> Focus on Fluency, Pronunciation. Content is the least Priority.
> 
> Below is the link to my post with required Tips for PTE. That should help as well.
> 
> PTE Tips




Thanks heaps mate!

Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

Pkarl said:


> When booking your appointment, they ask for language spoken/native language, something like that. I think selection of this language is important coz my wife attempted PTE 4 times and did great in all modules (80+) except speaking(58 lowest). She had selected native language to be English while booking, since she speaks English predominantly at home. When I attempted pte the other day, I selected my regional language, tho I speak English predominantly at home too. My score was 83/90/85/90! And trust me, my wife is a better speaker than I!
> 
> Does anyone think this language selection has anything to do with your score? Maybe the system needs that information to compare against accents with MTI influences?
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience? See quoted text from samzam here who had a similar feel back in 2015.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Pearson does not give any guidelines on this, about how language evaluation takes place based on ones mother tongue/accent etc.

I attempted the test several times with poor speaking scores. But it really helped having the microphone above the nose to avoid breathing noise getting interfere with what you speak.


----------



## Luhar

Luhar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the PTE mock tests A and B and got the below results
> 
> Mock Test A : L-77, R-72, S-70, W-72
> 
> Mock Test B : L-81, R-74, S-79, W-73
> 
> I have my actual exam in 2 days and I need 79+ in each section. Can someone provide last minute tips to achieve it from the above scores.
> 
> Thanks.


I got my PTE scores and to my surprise they are as follows
L-90, R-90, S-88, W-87.

Thanks all for your guidance and help.


----------



## Kapss

Luhar said:


> I got my PTE scores and to my surprise they are as follows
> L-90, R-90, S-88, W-87.
> 
> Thanks all for your guidance and help.


Excellent, can you please share your experience, things your remember about the exam and your study plan and strategies.


----------



## manojdara

Anyone who wants to use the PTE-A code to redeem 10% on their exam fees (singapore)

CODE: PES158246102


----------



## sharma1981

Luhar said:


> I got my PTE scores and to my surprise they are as follows
> L-90, R-90, S-88, W-87.
> 
> Thanks all for your guidance and help.


Congrats. Your mock test scores only proved that you are going to get good marks in actual exam. Best wishes


----------



## hdp9star

Guys,
Can we use present tense to describe graph that have the past years in x Axis?
For example, if I say according to the graph, 90% of students are I'll in the year 1999. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

hdp9star said:


> Guys,
> Can we use present tense to describe graph that have the past years in x Axis?
> For example, if I say according to the graph, 90% of students are I'll in the year 1999.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Although no such rule but its better to refer to past events in past tense.


----------



## downUnderTheHood

Is it true that there has been an increase in difficulty in the PTE exams recently? One of my friends got overall 76 on his first attempt and just marginally missed 79's in 3 sections but He's been really struggling on his recent attempts even after taking a class.


----------



## Ilay

I read somewhere, someone got 19 questions in 40 minutes in reading..and I think why he would lie..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

downUnderTheHood said:


> Is it true that there has been an increase in difficulty in the PTE exams recently? One of my friends got overall 76 on his first attempt and just marginally missed 79's in 3 sections but He's been really struggling on his recent attempts even after taking a class.


No one can prove this.

For a person getting less than 79 , perspective might be different


----------



## downUnderTheHood

sharma1981 said:


> No one can prove this.
> 
> For a person getting less than 79 , perspective might be different


Of course no one can prove it but I think there has I feel like there's been a decrease in the number of people getting 79+ in PTE recently.


----------



## sharma1981

downUnderTheHood said:


> Of course no one can prove it but I think there has I feel like there's been a decrease in the number of people getting 79+ in PTE recently.


Again i dont know how to validate this. Not all 79+ people are on this forum. Neither does PTE reveals the stats


----------



## Nik081

whitenoise said:


> While practising, instead of reading the sentences from the starting. Read the sentences from the end. Keep doing it until you have trained yourself a little and are comfortable that you reading each word. Record while reading. Once you have perfected not missing out any words, start reading the sentences normally from the start. It will help you in two ways. One, you will read each word and not skip any because your mind would not subconsciously jump over the words and words wont make a coherent sense. Second, you will develop a habit of seeing the spelling of the words. This works wonders, especially if you are looking for spelling mistakes in the essay and listening section.


Thanx on this advise was a having similar difficulties also,but i think this will help me.


----------



## benisrael

downUnderTheHood said:


> Of course no one can prove it but I think there has I feel like there's been a decrease in the number of people getting 79+ in PTE recently.


Don't let it get into you head, and hard work always pays off. I know people who attempted 3-4 times to get 79 in all 4.


----------



## dirkemeert

What was your experience?

I don't remember very exactly but now I'm doubting this. I remember clearly that during my read aloud, there was a beep when recording started. So I knew when I have to start speaking. 
But after that that (for repeat sentence, describe image, retell lecture and short answer), I don't remember if there was a beep because I had to see the recording bar progressing each time. As soon as it was written as recording, I started speaking but I was doubtful because bar was increasing only a little later. 
I didn't realize it that moment because I was very much in to the questions and somewhere I was feeling uneasy. I just remember that I was prepared to start when there is a beep but I was always late and started when I saw the bar progressing.

I'm still trying to figure out how I came from 76 to 56 with almost same fluency and pronunciation and even with better test in terms of content in my feel.


----------



## downUnderTheHood

benisrael said:


> Don't let it get into you head, and hard work always pays off. I know people who attempted 3-4 times to get 79 in all 4.


I already have 8+ but can't apply for PR because I can't get my skills assessed until I do the professional year course( IT degree in Australia with 0 experience).I was just trying to figure out whether I got lucky because the score I got was truly unbelievable and people I know who have decent English are struggling now.


----------



## lupilipid

I do not think PTE scoring has been changed. But I think the probability of one receiving harder questions has increased. For example, I had to write two essays in my last 2 attempts. Retell lecture with two speakers is supposed to be very rare but I got 2 of those in my last 3 attempts.


----------



## mike129

downUnderTheHood said:


> Is it true that there has been an increase in difficulty in the PTE exams recently? One of my friends got overall 76 on his first attempt and just marginally missed 79's in 3 sections but He's been really struggling on his recent attempts even after taking a class.


I think it is getting harder as ,You can see in my signature in my first attempt i easily got 10 points whereas in my second attempt I was aiming for 20 points , I didn't even got the 10 points.


----------



## yogesh120889

benisrael said:


> Don't let it get into you head, and hard work always pays off. I know people who attempted 3-4 times to get 79 in all 4.


Thats me and still fighting to


----------



## yogesh120889

mike129 said:


> I think it is getting harder as ,You can see in my signature in my first attempt i easily got 10 points whereas in my second attempt I was aiming for 20 points , I didn't even got the 10 points.


I would all say it depends on the day of exam.. And qs that pops up for us


----------



## awalkin

I gave the exam last week and I was under the impression that I had performed really bad. But to my delight today i got a score of Over all 85.
L R S W : 88 85 90 88.
The exam in my opinion certainly left tougher than the mocks.


----------



## Ptera

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> But I'm highly demotivated with my speaking score and don't have any idea where to improve. I had same pronunciation and fluency as in last attempt and other things didn't have that much different.
> 
> You scored 90 in speaking in first attempt and 79 in second. Could you figure out what was the difference? Any tips for me on speaking?
> 
> My pronunciation is average but clear. I speak clear but don't pronounce every word perfectly or like natives.


Hi mate,
I recommend to use the service of e2language. My speaking is not good. I scored 6.5 in IELTS. However, these guys helped me to score 90 in my first attempt. Of course, you need to practice their strategies a lot their .. Fluency is very important but content not so much. I really talked without sence for DI, re-tell lecture but I was just fluent. 
Just talk to them and they will help;-)


----------



## MegaRiya

I got a mail from PTE today saying that my score report will be send to DIBP for Australian Visa purpose in 1 or 2 days. But I don't want this to happen now as I didn't hit 65 yet. I booked another exam next week. 
How can i stop Pearson to send my score card of my last test to Australia immigration. If they send will it affect my process? Can I again submit a new report after my 2nd attempt ? Please tell me what should I do as Pearson customer care doesn't reply on time.


----------



## Zanoor

MegaRiya said:


> I got a mail from PTE today saying that my score report will be send to DIBP for Australian Visa purpose in 1 or 2 days. But I don't want this to happen now as I didn't hit 65 yet. I booked another exam next week.
> How can i stop Pearson to send my score card of my last test to Australia immigration. If they send will it affect my process? Can I again submit a new report after my 2nd attempt ? Please tell me what should I do as Pearson customer care doesn't reply on time.


Don't worry its a usual process and it does not effect your process... Each and every score card will b sent to dibp, but at the time of submitting your eoi you can select which score card to include in it..


----------



## bablu12345

manojdara said:


> Anyone who wants to use the PTE-A code to redeem 10% on their exam fees (singapore)
> 
> CODE: PES158246102


Whats this? I am unaware about this. I am planing to book my exam in Canada and may be interested if you send more detail.

Thanks.


----------



## mutapha

Does anyone have the pdf version of The Official Guide To The Pearson Test Of English Academic Pack?


----------



## MegaRiya

Zanoor said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mail from PTE today saying that my score report will be send to DIBP for Australian Visa purpose in 1 or 2 days. But I don't want this to happen now as I didn't hit 65 yet. I booked another exam next week.
> How can i stop Pearson to send my score card of my last test to Australia immigration. If they send will it affect my process? Can I again submit a new report after my 2nd attempt ? Please tell me what should I do as Pearson customer care doesn't reply on time.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry its a usual process and it does not effect your process... Each and every score card will b sent to dibp, but at the time of submitting your eoi you can select which score card to include in it..
Click to expand...


Oh thank you so much for your reply Zanoor.....


----------



## gurungkai

A major tip for test takers in Speaking Module is to click next as soon as you are done.

For example: in Read Aloud, when you reach the last 2 sentence, click next and once you have completed the sentence press ok.

DO NOT ! I REPEAT ! DO NOT WAIT 3 SECONDS FOR THE MIC TO CLOSE ONCE YOU ARE ALREADY DONE WITH THE TASK.

I made this stupid mistake and had fluctuating results in my Speaking. I would wait for 3 secs to let the mic close after i was already done talking which had a big impact on my low score. Anyways, once i realized my mistakes, i gave my PTE again and this time ensuring to click next as soon as i am done and wallahhhh i got 87 in Speaking


----------



## siva26

Hi All,

If anyone needs help with their pte practice you'll can approach me 
I'm doing this on a free basis for my satisfaction.
My scores aren't superb but they were fair enough

Listening - 84
Reading - 74
Speaking - 90
Writing - 78

Thanks
Siva


----------



## MegaRiya

siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone needs help with their pte practice you'll can approach me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing this on a free basis for my satisfaction.
> My scores aren't superb but they were fair enough
> 
> Listening - 84
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 78
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Hi Siva..thank you for your support.. please share your materials


----------



## Luhar

*My Strategy for PTE*



Kapss said:


> Excellent, can you please share your experience, things your remember about the exam and your study plan and strategies.


My strategy-
Speaking - As mentioned by many people, I clicked the next button as soon as I finished my talk. In describe image, I did not stammer or use fillers at all. Also, I practiced every day and described at least 10 images daily. Repeat sentence is slightly easier in the exam as compared to the mocks and other exercises on different forums.

Reading - This a race against time. The trick is here to concentrate only on the current question and try to complete in 80-85 seconds. The order of questions is such that we tend to waste more time in Multiple choice singe answer, Multiple choice multiple answers and reorder paragraphs. The easiest questions are Fill in the blanks. In fill in the blanks, I almost always eliminated the incorrect options. Also, collocation can be improved by reading. My advice - read aloud an English newspaper in front of the mirror and imagine that you are a news anchor. This helps reading aloud as well as speaking.

Writing - Summarize written text is tricky and can be improved by practice. For essay, prepare a format and 2-3 generic sentences that can be used in any essay on any topic. Make sure the grammar is correct. Also, never submit any written task without reviewing it twice and checking spellings.

Listening - In my opinion, this is the easiest section and can be excelled at by watching YouTube videos and movies. First begin with subtitles and then slowly advance to without subtitles. For the different types of questions, practice is the key and time management is crucial.

Also, one more suggestion is that attempt 8-10 complete exams of 3 hours each so that you get habituated to the length of the exam. If not done, some people get bored in 1 hr.

Hope this helps. Best Luck.


----------



## Luhar

*Got Lucky*



sharma1981 said:


> Congrats. Your mock test scores only proved that you are going to get good marks in actual exam. Best wishes


Thanks Sharma. Even I do not know how I got such a good score. I think having only 3 members in a 15 feet*8 feet examination room helped me.

Pure Luck, what else?


----------



## Kapss

Luhar said:


> My strategy-
> Speaking - As mentioned by many people, I clicked the next button as soon as I finished my talk. In describe image, I did not stammer or use fillers at all. Also, I practiced every day and described at least 10 images daily. Repeat sentence is slightly easier in the exam as compared to the mocks and other exercises on different forums.
> 
> Reading - This a race against time. The trick is here to concentrate only on the current question and try to complete in 80-85 seconds. The order of questions is such that we tend to waste more time in Multiple choice singe answer, Multiple choice multiple answers and reorder paragraphs. The easiest questions are Fill in the blanks. In fill in the blanks, I almost always eliminated the incorrect options. Also, collocation can be improved by reading. My advice - read aloud an English newspaper in front of the mirror and imagine that you are a news anchor. This helps reading aloud as well as speaking.
> 
> Writing - Summarize written text is tricky and can be improved by practice. For essay, prepare a format and 2-3 generic sentences that can be used in any essay on any topic. Make sure the grammar is correct. Also, never submit any written task without reviewing it twice and checking spellings.
> 
> Listening - In my opinion, this is the easiest section and can be excelled at by watching YouTube videos and movies. First begin with subtitles and then slowly advance to without subtitles. For the different types of questions, practice is the key and time management is crucial.
> 
> Also, one more suggestion is that attempt 8-10 complete exams of 3 hours each so that you get habituated to the length of the exam. If not done, some people get bored in 1 hr.
> 
> Hope this helps. Best Luck.


Thanks, sounds good that repeat sentences are easy because my RAM is quite low


----------



## sharma1981

siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone needs help with their pte practice you'll can approach me
> I'm doing this on a free basis for my satisfaction.
> My scores aren't superb but they were fair enough
> 
> Listening - 84
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 78
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


For practice tests, these are good scores.

All the best for real exam.....


----------



## siva26

Hi Sharma,

Those are my real exam scores 
My bad for not mentioning it

Thanks
Siva


----------



## sharma1981

siva26 said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Those are my real exam scores
> My bad for not mentioning it
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Never mind , you are at stone throw distance from 79+


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

I have heard that reading test almost repeats itself. If that is true, can anyone share samples of PTE reading test.


----------



## siva26

sharma1981 said:


> Never mind , you are at stone throw distance from 79+


I'm also a stone throw distance from getting my pr


----------



## sharma1981

siva26 said:


> I'm also a stone throw distance from getting my pr


Best wishes


----------



## siva26

Hi dirkemeert,

Were you able to receive my reply to you pm. Seems like my msges are not going through.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## Ptera

siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone needs help with their pte practice you'll can approach me
> I'm doing this on a free basis for my satisfaction.
> My scores aren't superb but they were fair enough
> 
> Listening - 84
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 78
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Hi mate,
Nice score. It is similar to my one. I also missed in reading and in writing in my first attempt. Do you want to take it again in order to score 79+? 
What is your strategy for summurize written text?


----------



## sharma1981

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Nice score. It is similar to my one. I also missed in reading and in writing in my first attempt. Do you want to take it again in order to score 79+?
> What is your strategy for summurize written text?


Here is one strategy

a) Summarize each paragraph to 1 line (do this for each paragraph).
b) Summarize (a) to get 1 line


----------



## sagi_atul

Hello guys,

I want to appear for PTE-A (Got approval from ACS last week), can someone suggest a center where i should appear for exam in Hyderabad (Badruka College Center or Pearson Professional Center). Storm center is no more listed on Pearson website.

Regards,
Atul


----------



## sharma1981

sagi_atul said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to appear for PTE-A (Got approval from ACS last week), can someone suggest a center where i should appear for exam in Hyderabad (Badruka College Center or Pearson Professional Center). Storm center is no more listed on Pearson website.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


If you create a login in pearson website then you can get the list of centres


----------



## sagi_atul

Thanks... just wanted to know which one is better.
It shows 2 centers now as i mentioned earlier...people who have appeared at these centers might help with some suggestions..


----------



## benisrael

yogesh120889 said:


> I would all say it depends on the day of exam.. And qs that pops up for us
> 
> PTE attempts
> 1 - W 76 R 82 S 90 L 79
> 2 - W 84 R 73 S 75 L 79
> 3 - W 57 R 63 S 67 L 58 [Since I did not complete listening part]
> 4 - W 80 R 78 S 85 L 82



That was too close but no cigar. Must've been excruciating ! 

I am yet to give 1st attempt but looking to crack on the first go. Your advice?


----------



## Oliveiras

*Pte*

Hi guys,

these are my scores below... What should I do? Im almost giving up
any tips?

Communicative Skills Enabling Skils

1 - W 62 R 62 S 49 L 63 / GR 66 OF 48 PR 57 SP 49 VO 62 WD 77 10/12/2017 (wrong position of microphone)
2 - W(73)R 75 S 79 L(75) / GR 77 OF 68 PR 84 SP 43 VO(86)WD 60 23/01/2017
3 - W 73 R 73 S 74 L 69 / GR 79 OF 65 PR 84 SP(90)VO 65 WD 54 12/05/2017
4 - W 62 R 76 S 90 L 65 / GR 66 OF 83 PR 88 SP 47 VO 69 WD 60 22/08/2017 (missed one write from dictation)
5 - W 60 R(89)S(90)L 68 / GR 66 OF 90 PR(89)SP 63 VO 61 WD 26 28/08/2017 (missed one writte from dictation and summarise written text)
6 - W 69 R 76 S 90 L 71 / GR(79)OF(90)PR 81 SP 67 VO 72 WD(79) 21/09/2017


----------



## sunilgovindan

Oliveiras said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> these are my scores below... What should I do? Im almost giving up
> any tips?
> 
> Communicative Skills Enabling Skils
> 
> 1 - W 62 R 62 S 49 L 63 / GR 66 OF 48 PR 57 SP 49 VO 62 WD 77 10/12/2017 (wrong position of microphone)
> 2 - W(73)R 75 S 79 L(75) / GR 77 OF 68 PR 84 SP 43 VO(86)WD 60 23/01/2017
> 3 - W 73 R 73 S 74 L 69 / GR 79 OF 65 PR 84 SP(90)VO 65 WD 54 12/05/2017
> 4 - W 62 R 76 S 90 L 65 / GR 66 OF 83 PR 88 SP 47 VO 69 WD 60 22/08/2017 (missed one write from dictation)
> 5 - W 60 R(89)S(90)L 68 / GR 66 OF 90 PR(89)SP 63 VO 61 WD 26 28/08/2017 (missed one writte from dictation and summarise written text)
> 6 - W 69 R 76 S 90 L 71 / GR(79)OF(90)PR 81 SP 67 VO 72 WD(79) 21/09/2017


That's a lot of perseverance. Your speaking score does look constantly impressive. I'm not sure what is the preparation plan you follow. Have you taken any structured classes ? If no, I would suggest you check out E2 language paid classes and choose a plan that best suits you. No doubt they are the best in the market if we meticulously follow their strategies and put a lot of effort practicing those strategies. All this, provided you still have the time, energy and funds to do so. All the best !!


----------



## bablu12345

benisrael said:


> That was too close but no cigar. Must've been excruciating !
> 
> I am yet to give 1st attempt but looking to crack on the first go. Your advice?


This is written in your timeline "Work Experience: 2.4 yrs , after ACS deducted 2.8 yrs - so no points".

What do you mean by ACS deducted? Why ACS will deduct your experience if that's a genuine one? 

Thanks.


----------



## venkatesh581

*Need help mate*



siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone needs help with their pte practice you'll can approach me
> I'm doing this on a free basis for my satisfaction.
> My scores aren't superb but they were fair enough
> 
> Listening - 84
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 78
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Hi brother,

Can you please share me your tips and materials and any other links/sites to kick start my practice?
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Venkatesh A


----------



## venkatesh581

Hey Vincyf1,

Your scores are impressive. Any suggestions for us, please?


----------



## vincyf1

venkatesh581 said:


> Hey Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> Your scores are impressive. Any suggestions for us, please?




Hi Venkatesh,

Do check out the below link where I have posted the PTE Tips 

 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1326978

All the Best! :thumb:


----------



## Ptera

Oliveiras said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> these are my scores below... What should I do? Im almost giving up
> any tips?
> 
> Communicative Skills Enabling Skils
> 
> 1 - W 62 R 62 S 49 L 63 / GR 66 OF 48 PR 57 SP 49 VO 62 WD 77 10/12/2017 (wrong position of microphone)
> 2 - W(73)R 75 S 79 L(75) / GR 77 OF 68 PR 84 SP 43 VO(86)WD 60 23/01/2017
> 3 - W 73 R 73 S 74 L 69 / GR 79 OF 65 PR 84 SP(90)VO 65 WD 54 12/05/2017
> 4 - W 62 R 76 S 90 L 65 / GR 66 OF 83 PR 88 SP 47 VO 69 WD 60 22/08/2017 (missed one write from dictation)
> 5 - W 60 R(89)S(90)L 68 / GR 66 OF 90 PR(89)SP 63 VO 61 WD 26 28/08/2017 (missed one writte from dictation and summarise written text)
> 6 - W 69 R 76 S 90 L 71 / GR(79)OF(90)PR 81 SP 67 VO 72 WD(79) 21/09/2017


Hi mate,
You have already lodge your EOI with 65 points and DOE in February 2016. As Engineering Technoligist you will get your invite probably in couple of months.. Maybe it´s better for you just to relax and wait just a little bit more?


----------



## MegaRiya

siva26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone needs help with their pte practice you'll can approach me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing this on a free basis for my satisfaction.
> My scores aren't superb but they were fair enough
> 
> Listening - 84
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 78
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Hi Siva...after taking 1 real exam and 3 mock tests from PTE, I couldn't improve my reading I guess. I used to take 8 or 9 in ielts for reading but i couldn't hit 65 in PTE!!!! 
Pls tell me how should I improve in reading from 60 or 64 to atleast 70.


----------



## gopiit04

MegaRiya said:


> Hi Siva...after taking 1 real exam and 3 mock tests from PTE, I couldn't improve my reading I guess. I used to take 8 or 9 in ielts for reading but i couldn't hit 65 in PTE!!!!
> Pls tell me how should I improve in reading from 60 or 64 to atleast 70.


I was Scoring around 55 in both reading and speaking. But now reading crossed 65 in last attempt 55/58/64/68. 

For reading score read aloud contributes about 30% and I can see your speaking score is less, so I assume if you identify and correct your mistake in speaking your reading score will be improved automatically. 

Please remember reorder, read aloud then fill ups are major contributors for reading score. 

Let me know where you have taken your exam, I see only 1 center in coimbatore but you are saying about chopras. 

Regards, 
Gopi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

gopiit04 said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Siva...after taking 1 real exam and 3 mock tests from PTE, I couldn't improve my reading I guess. I used to take 8 or 9 in ielts for reading but i couldn't hit 65 in PTE!!!!
> Pls tell me how should I improve in reading from 60 or 64 to atleast 70.
> 
> 
> 
> I was Scoring around 55 in both reading and speaking. But now reading crossed 65 in last attempt 55/58/64/68.
> 
> For reading score read aloud contributes about 30% and I can see your speaking score is less, so I assume if you identify and correct your mistake in speaking your reading score will be improved automatically.
> 
> Please remember reorder, read aloud then fill ups are major contributors for reading score.
> 
> Let me know where you have taken your exam, I see only 1 center in coimbatore but you are saying about chopras.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

.. 

Hi Gopi,
Thank you for your reply. 
In my 3 PTE Mock tests - my speaking scores were 77/88/79... So I'm not sure why I get less is real exam that too very low 53... I'm assuming either it is the Mic problem at the center or my low tone. 
Which material you refer for reading other than Macmillan and PTE official guide. Please share any link to improve my reading. I have my 2nd test tomorrow at edwise Coimbatore center. I heard they are the official ones.


----------



## lupilipid

5 attempts but still no dice. I need 79+ in speaking. I get 70+ scores in speaking consistently.....just need that extra push. I got perfect 90s in writing and listening in all my attempts and 80+ in reading.

I feel like I lose marks in retell lecture. I use the framework provided by E2 Language. Their strategies for describe image, essay writing, etc are amazing but their retell lecture strategy is weak imo.

Anyone got a strategy for retell lecture? 90 scorers, what did you do in retell lecture? Please help me out. It's frustrating getting very close every time but not getting there.


----------



## tikitiki

there are rumours about PTE incorporating "plagiarism" into its marking criteria.
is it true guys?


----------



## NAVK

Hi guys, In my recent attempt I have scored 58 and 59 in listening and writing. I couldn't attempt the last two questions in listening which are write from dictation. I ran out of time. In all my previous attempts I have scored between 73-79 for these two sections. I always lack in reading but this time I got 87. As usually > 88 in speaking. My writing wasn't that bad. All my enabling skills in writing are more than 78 except vocabulary which is 50. 

I'm just wondering that how could two questions made such a big difference in my score(listening and writing)? Are Dictation ques that important? or not attempting any ques would have negative or low marking? By the way I'm aiming for each 79. 

Any thoughts pls..


----------



## Beerji

archin said:


> Hey guys, So i wrote my PTE-A exam yesterday at Bangalore, got my scores around 3pm today.
> 
> I am so relieved, I had to score over 79, to get my 20 points, and with my workload and other things, I got just over 10 days of time, when I could sit down and practice things, before appearing for the exam yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Overall 84
> L - 89
> R - 82
> S - 90
> W - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammar - 81 (In my first Gold Kit Scored Test, I scored 28 in my first attempt, and 47 in my second attempt).
> Oral Fluency - 79
> Pronunciation - 71
> Spelling - 86
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 63 (I consistently got 90, every time I wrote the PTE gold kit mock tests on this one)


Awesome score, would it be possible for you or anybody else to share the practice Gold kit ? Please provide any guidance in this aspect, thanks in advance.


----------



## archin

Beerji said:


> Awesome score, would it be possible for you or anybody else to share the practice Gold kit ? Please provide any guidance in this aspect, thanks in advance.




Hi, unfortunately the gold kit only has two scored attempts, I've used up both attempts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

tikitiki said:


> there are rumours about PTE incorporating "plagiarism" into its marking criteria.
> is it true guys?




Well I don't know about that but I have heard the same for IELTS. It shouldn't be hard to introduce an essay into a software.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

lupilipid said:


> 5 attempts but still no dice. I need 79+ in speaking. I get 70+ scores in speaking consistently.....just need that extra push. I got perfect 90s in writing and listening in all my attempts and 80+ in reading.
> 
> I feel like I lose marks in retell lecture. I use the framework provided by E2 Language. Their strategies for describe image, essay writing, etc are amazing but their retell lecture strategy is weak imo.
> 
> Anyone got a strategy for retell lecture? 90 scorers, what did you do in retell lecture? Please help me out. It's frustrating getting very close every time but not getting there.




But people claim to obtain 90 even though they talk almost the same thing telling in different ways..i.e. The speaker gives various examples and reasons to explain the topic.. plus using the structure of mentioned, explained, suggested blah blah..

Perhaps you could ask PTE about where you are losing points?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid

Ilay said:


> But people claim to obtain 90 even though they talk almost the same thing telling in different ways..i.e. The speaker gives various examples and reasons to explain the topic.. plus using the structure of mentioned, explained, suggested blah blah..
> 
> Perhaps you could ask PTE about where you are losing points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could I really ask Pearson that?


----------



## ixii

Beerji said:


> archin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, So i wrote my PTE-A exam yesterday at Bangalore, got my scores around 3pm today.
> 
> I am so relieved, I had to score over 79, to get my 20 points, and with my workload and other things, I got just over 10 days of time, when I could sit down and practice things, before appearing for the exam yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Overall 84
> L - 89
> R - 82
> S - 90
> W - 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:-
> Grammar - 81 (In my first Gold Kit Scored Test, I scored 28 in my first attempt, and 47 in my second attempt).
> Oral Fluency - 79
> Pronunciation - 71
> Spelling - 86
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 63 (I consistently got 90, every time I wrote the PTE gold kit mock tests on this one)
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome score, would it be possible for you or anybody else to share the practice Gold kit ? Please provide any guidance in this aspect, thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Gold kit tests are for one time use only. Do invest in the gold kit if you are serious about practicing.


----------



## Ilay

lupilipid said:


> Could I really ask Pearson that?




I am not too sure of it but I have heard people asked pte why their pronunciation score was too low although their mock test results were better. 

Maybe you should try to send an email and ask whether it is possible to ask?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

lupilipid said:


> 5 attempts but still no dice. I need 79+ in speaking. I get 70+ scores in speaking consistently.....just need that extra push. I got perfect 90s in writing and listening in all my attempts and 80+ in reading.
> 
> I feel like I lose marks in retell lecture. I use the framework provided by E2 Language. Their strategies for describe image, essay writing, etc are amazing but their retell lecture strategy is weak imo.
> 
> Anyone got a strategy for retell lecture? 90 scorers, what did you do in retell lecture? Please help me out. It's frustrating getting very close every time but not getting there.


Can you share one essay and tips for writing. I scored 77,77,78 3 consecutive times in writing.
Could you please help me with both essay and summarize written text.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid

kanchanup said:


> Can you share one essay and tips for writing. I scored 77,77,78 3 consecutive times in writing.
> Could you please help me with both essay and summarize written text.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Oh man that really sucks. So close. What were your enabling scores? My written discourse scores are very low but I still get 90. 

Summarise spoken test and Write from Dictation also contribute to your writing score. Maybe you lost marks there?

For tips on essay, look up E2PTE on YouTube. They have free videos on it.Just follow their method. It's so simple and efficient.

For summarise wriiten text, aim for 35 words max. Sometimes I just write like about words. If there are 3 paragraphs, summarise each paragraph into one line and form a sentence. Ignore any examples given in the text. Just mention the main topic in your answer. It is the easiest part of the exam for me. 10 minutes is too much time. I finish it in 5 minutes, and use the other 5 minutes as a mini break haha.


----------



## kanchanup

lupilipid said:


> Oh man that really sucks. So close. What were your enabling scores? My written discourse scores are very low but I still get 90.
> 
> Summarise spoken test and Write from Dictation also contribute to your writing score. Maybe you lost marks there?
> 
> For tips on essay, look up E2PTE on YouTube. They have free videos on it.Just follow their method. It's so simple and efficient.
> 
> For summarise wriiten text, aim for 35 words max. Sometimes I just write like about words. If there are 3 paragraphs, summarise each paragraph into one line and form a sentence. Ignore any examples given in the text. Just mention the main topic in your answer. It is the easiest part of the exam for me. 10 minutes is too much time. I finish it in 5 minutes, and use the other 5 minutes as a mini break haha.


I used the "These Days" template and got 90 in written discourse last time. But still scored 77.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

kanchanup said:


> I used the "These Days" template and got 90 in written discourse last time. But still scored 77.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Attached is the screenshot of last attempt score









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid

kanchanup said:


> Attached is the screenshot of last attempt score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Well you scored 72 in listening. I am pretty certain that's where you lost your marks for writing as well (low spelling score also contributing).


----------



## kanchanup

lupilipid said:


> Well you scored 72 in listening. I am pretty certain that's where you lost your marks for writing as well (low spelling score also contributing).


But thats the recent one , i have scored 84 in listening in one exam.and still scored 77 in writing as there is something which i am missing for sure. Just need to improve by 5 score for.backup sake.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

kanchanup said:


> But thats the recent one , i have scored 84 in listening in one exam.and still scored 77 in writing as there is something which i am missing for sure. Just need to improve by 5 score for.backup sake.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk




Mate your only issue is spelling, which is so obvious. My wd is 53, vocab 52 but grammar and spelling are 90. Writing 86. And i had used only one para, one intro and one conclusion..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

Ilay said:


> Mate your only issue is spelling, which is so obvious. My wd is 53, vocab 52 but grammar and spelling are 90. Writing 86. And i had used only one para, one intro and one conclusion..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ohhh sure, thanks for analysis. I'll take care of it for sure this time.
Thanks once again.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Ilay said:


> kanchanup said:
> 
> 
> 
> But thats the recent one , i have scored 84 in listening in one exam.and still scored 77 in writing as there is something which i am missing for sure. Just need to improve by 5 score for.backup sake.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate your only issue is spelling, which is so obvious. My wd is 53, vocab 52 but grammar and spelling are 90. Writing 86. And i had used only one para, one intro and one conclusion..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mate, have you finally gotten the your required score?


----------



## siva26

archin said:


> Hi, unfortunately the gold kit only has two scored attempts, I've used up both attempts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, sadly there only have 2 attempts. I took them close to my PTE exam. Try e2languge tutorials for practice if you still have not attempted the PTE exam.


----------



## sharma1981

lupilipid said:


> Well you scored 72 in listening. I am pretty certain that's where you lost your marks for writing as well (low spelling score also contributing).


Seems you are making quite many spelling mistakes. Develop a small vocab of good words and use those frequently while writing. I am sure you'll go past 79


----------



## sumitgupta22

kanchanup said:


> Attached is the screenshot of last attempt score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


You need to work on your spelling part. You must spend more time on proof reading, at least 2-3 min in essay and 2 min in SWT and SST. Often people try to write more and ignore proof reading, but this is the biggest mistake they make. Proof reading is must.

Additionally, you can improve your spelling by following this -

Practice essays, SWTs and SSTs, and spend 10-15 mins on analyzing your writing. See what words you are frequently mis-spelling. I used to spend a lot of time on analyzing my sample writing to check grammatical and spelling errors. I found that few words I am writing incorrectly in almost all writing. While proof reading, I ensured that I am checking those words carefully. It helped me immensely.


----------



## kanchanup

sumitgupta22 said:


> You need to work on your spelling part. You must spend more time on proof reading, at least 2-3 min in essay and 2 min in SWT and SST. Often people try to write more and ignore proof reading, but this is the biggest mistake they make. Proof reading is must.
> 
> Additionally, you can improve your spelling by following this -
> 
> Practice essays, SWTs and SSTs, and spend 10-15 mins on analyzing your writing. See what words you are frequently mis-spelling. I used to spend a lot of time on analyzing my sample writing to check grammatical and spelling errors. I found that few words I am writing incorrectly in almost all writing. While proof reading, I ensured that I am checking those words carefully. It helped me immensely.


Thanks alot mate. I'll take care of that for sure

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Hi All..will there be a big difference in scores if one cannot attempt one or two questions in the exam?


----------



## sumitgupta22

NAVK said:


> Hi All..will there be a big difference in scores if one cannot attempt one or two questions in the exam?



Which questions are referring .. I hope these 1-2 questions are not Essay/SWT/SST


----------



## sharma1981

NAVK said:


> Hi All..will there be a big difference in scores if one cannot attempt one or two questions in the exam?


Yes it matters especially if one is a borderline case in other sections. For people targeting 79+ it is critical


----------



## NAVK

sharma1981 said:


> Yes it matters especially if one is a borderline case in other sections. For people targeting 79+ it is critical


In my last attempt I couldn't attempt the last two write from dictation questions and my listening and writing scores dropped significantly to 57 and 58.. I have never scored less than 70 in these two sections.


----------



## NAVK

sumitgupta22 said:


> Which questions are referring .. I hope these 1-2 questions are not Essay/SWT/SST


haha.. no not those.. write from dictation in listening or any last questions in reading due to time..


----------



## sharma1981

NAVK said:


> haha.. no not those.. write from dictation in listening or any last questions in reading due to time..


I think it will affect. Those are not only listening but also writing marks


----------



## NAVK

sharma1981 said:


> I think it will affect. Those are not only listening but also writing marks


Thanks for that.. I really had a very bad attempt..:Now i'm like frusty:


----------



## sumitgupta22

NAVK said:


> In my last attempt I couldn't attempt the last two write from dictation questions and my listening and writing scores dropped significantly to 57 and 58.. I have never scored less than 70 in these two sections.


Write from dictation is important for Listening and Writing both. Having said that, just 2 WFD should not bring down your scores from 70+ to 57/58. Along with these 2 questions, you must not have performed well in some other sections as well. Probably SST ??


----------



## NAVK

sumitgupta22 said:


> Write from dictation is important for Listening and Writing both. Having said that, just 2 WFD should not bring down your scores from 70+ to 57/58. Along with these 2 questions, you must not have performed well in some other sections as well. Probably SST ??


May be..anyhow I need to improve my listening skills..I always get confused while doing MCQ and summary ques.. any tips to improve those particular ques in listening


----------



## sumitgupta22

NAVK said:


> May be..anyhow I need to improve my listening skills..I always get confused while doing MCQ and summary ques.. any tips to improve those particular ques in listening


For MCQs you should read the question before the prompt starts. Then close your eyes and listen to the prompt and seek ans to the question. DO NOT read the options while listening. 

Other than this, listening can only be improved by practice. You can also watch BBC whenever you are free. This way you can get used to of the language.

HTH


----------



## NAVK

sumitgupta22 said:


> For MCQs you should read the question before the prompt starts. Then close your eyes and listen to the prompt and seek ans to the question. DO NOT read the options while listening.
> 
> Other than this, listening can only be improved by practice. You can also watch BBC whenever you are free. This way you can get used to of the language.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Sumit..I'm hanging very close to 79..sometimes I'm able to score 81-83 and sometimes not.. anyhow thanks..I will put that into action..


----------



## sumitgupta22

NAVK said:


> Thanks Sumit..I'm hanging very close to 79..sometimes I'm able to score 81-83 and sometimes not.. anyhow thanks..I will put that into action..


I can totally understand your plight man. I was in similar situation when in 3 attempts, I scored 80+ in all sections except Writing. In writing, my scores were - 75, 77, and 78. Finally, I got 80+ in all.

So, try harder and go for it.. All the best !!!


----------



## NAVK

sumitgupta22 said:


> I can totally understand your plight man. I was in similar situation when in 3 attempts, I scored 80+ in all sections except Writing. In writing, my scores were - 75, 77, and 78. Finally, I got 80+ in all.
> 
> So, try harder and go for it.. All the best !!!


Thanks very much


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> Mate, have you finally gotten the your required score?




No mate, my exam is tomo. I doubt i will get +79 either.. fingers crossed tho..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

NAVK said:


> In my last attempt I couldn't attempt the last two write from dictation questions and my listening and writing scores dropped significantly to 57 and 58.. I have never scored less than 70 in these two sections.


same thing happened with me


----------



## Herc

Hi everyone,

I have done the two mock test on the ptepractice.com. I need to achieve 65+. The results are following:

1st 13/08/2017:

Communicative Skills

Listening 61
Reading 55
Speaking 54
Writing 60

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 32
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 55
Written Discourse 47

2nd 24/09/2017:

Communicative Skills

Listening 63
Reading 58
Speaking 59
Writing 63

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 43
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

One doubt, I had a little improvement on the communicative skills; however, I had a huge improvement on the enabling skills. Why my writing score, for example, only increased 3 points if my Written Discourse, Vocabulary, Grammar and Spelling were very high?

Thanks very much for the help!


----------



## chriskwoktk

Hi everyone,

Does my mock A test result make any sense?

Listening72
Reading74
Speaking64
Writing78

Grammar90
Oral Fluency51
Pronunciation55
Spelling90
Vocabulary90
Written Discourse90

I know my speaking is not that great, but can it lower all my other Communication Skills points despite I score 90 in all other Enabling Skills?

I am switching from IELTS with LRSW of 9 9 6.5 7 as I need 7+ and preferably 8+.
I am giving the test in three weeks. Any advice to secure 65+ or even 79+ are welcomed.
I am going to watch all the youtube videos by E2 and PTE Gold, and do 5-6 mock tests that I can find on the Internet.

Chris


----------



## Maka123

chriskwoktk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does my mock A test result make any sense?
> 
> Listening72
> Reading74
> Speaking64
> Writing78
> 
> Grammar90
> Oral Fluency51
> Pronunciation55
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary90
> Written Discourse90
> 
> I know my speaking is not that great, but can it lower all my other Communication Skills points despite I score 90 in all other Enabling Skills?
> 
> I am switching from IELTS with LRSW of 9 9 6.5 7 as I need 7+ and preferably 8+.
> I am giving the test in three weeks. Any advice to secure 65+ or even 79+ are welcomed.
> I am going to watch all the youtube videos by E2 and PTE Gold, and do 5-6 mock tests that I can find on the Internet.
> 
> Chris


You are on track to get 20 points in English. Do not overthink and use too much material now. Less confused you are, better score you'll get. All the best. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

chriskwoktk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Does my mock A test result make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Listening72
> 
> Reading74
> 
> Speaking64
> 
> Writing78
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar90
> 
> Oral Fluency51
> 
> Pronunciation55
> 
> Spelling90
> 
> Vocabulary90
> 
> Written Discourse90
> 
> 
> 
> I know my speaking is not that great, but can it lower all my other Communication Skills points despite I score 90 in all other Enabling Skills?
> 
> 
> 
> I am switching from IELTS with LRSW of 9 9 6.5 7 as I need 7+ and preferably 8+.
> 
> I am giving the test in three weeks. Any advice to secure 65+ or even 79+ are welcomed.
> 
> I am going to watch all the youtube videos by E2 and PTE Gold, and do 5-6 mock tests that I can find on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Focus on pronunciation and fluency..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

Guys... when i was giving conclusion on few describe image , I ran out of time. 
How much my score would be affected for that - if they say it is incomplete ? 
anyone got low mark in speaking just for that?


----------



## MegaRiya

chriskwoktk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does my mock A test result make any sense?
> 
> Listening72
> Reading74
> Speaking64
> Writing78
> 
> Grammar90
> Oral Fluency51
> Pronunciation55
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary90
> Written Discourse90
> 
> I know my speaking is not that great, but can it lower all my other Communication Skills points despite I score 90 in all other Enabling Skills?
> 
> I am switching from IELTS with LRSW of 9 9 6.5 7 as I need 7+ and preferably 8+.
> I am giving the test in three weeks. Any advice to secure 65+ or even 79+ are welcomed.
> I am going to watch all the youtube videos by E2 and PTE Gold, and do 5-6 mock tests that I can find on the Internet.
> 
> Chris





Ilay said:


> chriskwoktk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Does my mock A test result make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Listening72
> 
> Reading74
> 
> Speaking64
> 
> Writing78
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar90
> 
> Oral Fluency51
> 
> Pronunciation55
> 
> Spelling90
> 
> Vocabulary90
> 
> Written Discourse90
> 
> 
> 
> I know my speaking is not that great, but can it lower all my other Communication Skills points despite I score 90 in all other Enabling Skills?
> 
> 
> 
> I am switching from IELTS with LRSW of 9 9 6.5 7 as I need 7+ and preferably 8+.
> 
> I am giving the test in three weeks. Any advice to secure 65+ or even 79+ are welcomed.
> 
> I am going to watch all the youtube videos by E2 and PTE Gold, and do 5-6 mock tests that I can find on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus on pronunciation and fluency..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Chris...
I got 88 in my mock test but at real exam 53... so it doesn't matter anymore ... use mock results just to know where you have to improve .. just try to talk non stop for 1 minute and check your fluency ..


----------



## MegaRiya

Ilay said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, have you finally gotten the your required score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, my exam is tomo. I doubt i will get +79 either.. fingers crossed tho..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All the best llay.... Will wait for your update after your exam ..


----------



## rjais

Hi Friends

I am planning to re-take PTE exam. Can any one please let me know which score will be considered for EOI. Is is the best of two? 

Currently my overall score is 71, I m loosing 5 points this month end for age. So planning to go for pte again.


----------



## whynotaustralia

MegaRiya said:


> Guys... when i was giving conclusion on few describe image , I ran out of time.
> How much my score would be affected for that - if they say it is incomplete ?
> anyone got low mark in speaking just for that?


It is very difficult to conclusively say so. PTE in fact, considers portions from other areas as well even whilst they are assessing you for speaking ability during describe an image / lectures. 

In my case, i had missed few of my written exercises towards the end (multiple answers / fill in the blanks) because I kept reading the instruction page for too long.  
I still scored above 8 in all. So wait and watch it is only a matter of a couple of days and you would know. If this is the only area where you missed / didn't do per your expectations, I doubt that your results would get impacted as much... even though lectures and describe an image have more weight than others . . Chill


----------



## MegaRiya

whynotaustralia said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys... when i was giving conclusion on few describe image , I ran out of time.
> How much my score would be affected for that - if they say it is incomplete ?
> anyone got low mark in speaking just for that?
> 
> 
> 
> It is very difficult to conclusively say so. PTE in fact, considers portions from other areas as well even whilst they are assessing you for speaking ability during describe an image / lectures.
> 
> In my case, i had missed few of my written exercises towards the end (multiple answers / fill in the blanks) because I kept reading the instruction page for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still scored above 8 in all. So wait and watch it is only a matter of a couple of days and you would know. If this is the only area where you missed / didn't do per your expectations, I doubt that your results would get impacted as much... even though lectures and describe an image have more weight than others . . Chill
Click to expand...

? i see.... Thank you for your encouraging words... fingers crossed


----------



## siva26

rjais said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am planning to re-take PTE exam. Can any one please let me know which score will be considered for EOI. Is is the best of two?
> 
> Currently my overall score is 71, I m loosing 5 points this month end for age. So planning to go for pte again.


You can definitely use the best score. I dont think you should have any issues with that. When submitting EOI, submit it with the latest scores.


----------



## sunilgovindan

MegaRiya said:


> Guys... when i was giving conclusion on few describe image , I ran out of time.
> How much my score would be affected for that - if they say it is incomplete ?
> anyone got low mark in speaking just for that?


MegaRiya..In my opinion, atleast most of us, if not all, can get a score of 79+ if the element of time is removed from PTE. What I mean is, Time is certainly the key card that PTE plays.. the ticking time bomb.. so I would suggest, you finish your speaking, or for that matter all the item types that are individually timed well within the max time. An ideal method would be to have just enough time for "you" to click the next button rather than the computer running you out. 

Not having an eye for too much details can help you do this. Its difficult, I know and I'm going through it. Throughout our life we have been trained to look into details deeper and deeper and suddenly switching into a shallow mode is a tough ask. But practice it and you should be able to do it.

All the best !!


----------



## MegaRiya

sunilgovindan said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys... when i was giving conclusion on few describe image , I ran out of time.
> How much my score would be affected for that - if they say it is incomplete ?
> anyone got low mark in speaking just for that?
> 
> 
> 
> MegaRiya..In my opinion, atleast most of us, if not all, can get a score of 79+ if the element of time is removed from PTE. What I mean is, Time is certainly the key card that PTE plays.. the ticking time bomb.. so I would suggest, you finish your speaking, or for that matter all the item types that are individually timed well within the max time. An ideal method would be to have just enough time for "you" to click the next button rather than the computer running you out.
> 
> Not having an eye for too much details can help you do this. Its difficult, I know and I'm going through it. Throughout our life we have been trained to look into details deeper and deeper and suddenly switching into a shallow mode is a tough ask. But practice it and you should be able to do it.
> 
> All the best !!
Click to expand...

Ya understand that. When I look the timer it shows 30sec so thought of giving conclusion.. by the time I reach my last to last word boooom... gone .. for some I did it on time .. but some graphs are really meaningless.. that's when we tend to talk more and end up caught with the time bomb ...


----------



## saurabhpluto

Apologies for the redundant query. Requesting feedback or reviews on the exam center.

Which one is best exam center between the two?

PTE professional center, Yusuf Sarai, Green parkm New Delhi
Global opportunities, kailash Colony, New Delhi

Thanks in advance


----------



## saurabhpluto

Can anyone suggest a forum that discusses questions and responses. I am not able to prepare because there is no one to validate my response.

For instance, there is a describe image where I can put my response and others can validate the response?


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone suggest a forum that discusses questions and responses. I am not able to prepare because there is no one to validate my response.
> 
> For instance, there is a describe image where I can put my response and others can validate the response?


Did you try some mock tests?


----------



## hdp9star

saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone suggest a forum that discusses questions and responses. I am not able to prepare because there is no one to validate my response.
> 
> For instance, there is a describe image where I can put my response and others can validate the response?


You can put it here, there are so many people are here with 80+ and even 90 marks in speaking.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

sharma1981 said:


> Did you try some mock tests?


Not till now. I am confident in reading and listening. However, not confident on speaking. So, I am practicing based on question types.


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhpluto said:


> Not till now. I am confident in reading and listening. However, not confident on speaking. So, I am practicing based on question types.


OK. Basically describe image will depend on your fluency, content and ability to conclude. Browse youTube for E2 language tutorials and you'll get a hint


----------



## saurabhpluto

sharma1981 said:


> OK. Basically describe image will depend on your fluency, content and ability to conclude. Browse youTube for E2 language tutorials and you'll get a hint


One more question I have.

Do we have break up of the number of questions across question types. For instance, how many describe image, re tell lecture, or summarize spoken text questions are there?

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhpluto said:


> One more question I have.
> 
> Do we have break up of the number of questions across question types. For instance, how many describe image, re tell lecture, or summarize spoken text questions are there?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think so. It could be any number. Thats why people stress on practice as suddenly after doing describe image you might have another type starting.
Also, you need to keep track of overall timer so that no questions are left behind.

Go thru few mock videos ....


----------



## awalkin

rjais said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am planning to re-take PTE exam. Can any one please let me know which score will be considered for EOI. Is is the best of two?
> 
> Currently my overall score is 71, I m loosing 5 points this month end for age. So planning to go for pte again.


The one which you want them to see. If you worked hard to improve score, then you need to update you EOI with latest score. When asked for evidence, your have scorecard ready. Good Luck!


----------



## awalkin

saurabhpluto said:


> One more question I have.
> 
> Do we have break up of the number of questions across question types. For instance, how many describe image, re tell lecture, or summarize spoken text questions are there?
> 
> Thanks!


This is not fixed. there is always a range of questions. below is an approximation assimilated from various sources, and hen I validated when I appeared for the exam as well.
SPEAKING & WRITING:
Read Aloud - 6
Repeat Sentence - 10
Describe Image - 6
Re-tell Lecture - 3
Answer short question - 10
Summarize written text - 2-3
Essay - 1 or 2.

READING:
Multiple-choice, choose single answer - 2
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers - 2
Re-order paragraphs - 2
Reading: Fill in the blanks - 4
Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks - 5

LISTENING:
Summarize spoken text - 2

Multiple choice questions - 2

Fill the blanks - 2

Highlight the correct summary - 2/3

Multiple choice questions - 2

Select missing word - 2

Highlight incorrect words- 2

Write from dictation - 3/4


Hope this helps.


----------



## st_141

PTE is relatively easier than IELTS and you can score really well with tricks. E2 language by Jay and videos on you tube by Navjot Brar are excellent and it helped me a lot. Good luck PTE aspirants. Cheers!


----------



## sumitgupta22

saurabhpluto said:


> One more question I have.
> 
> Do we have break up of the number of questions across question types. For instance, how many describe image, re tell lecture, or summarize spoken text questions are there?
> 
> Thanks!


This might help


----------



## srijithcpillai

MegaRiya said:


> Guys... when i was giving conclusion on few describe image , I ran out of time.
> How much my score would be affected for that - if they say it is incomplete ?
> anyone got low mark in speaking just for that?


I had the same issue during my exam, i ran out of time when concluding the describe image for 3-4 images, but still got 86 in speaking


----------



## saurabhpluto

awalkin said:


> This is not fixed. there is always a range of questions. below is an approximation assimilated from various sources, and hen I validated when I appeared for the exam as well.
> SPEAKING & WRITING:
> Read Aloud - 6
> Repeat Sentence - 10
> Describe Image - 6
> Re-tell Lecture - 3
> Answer short question - 10
> Summarize written text - 2-3
> Essay - 1 or 2.
> 
> READING:
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer - 2
> Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers - 2
> Re-order paragraphs - 2
> Reading: Fill in the blanks - 4
> Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks - 5
> 
> LISTENING:
> Summarize spoken text - 2
> 
> Multiple choice questions - 2
> 
> Fill the blanks - 2
> 
> Highlight the correct summary - 2/3
> 
> Multiple choice questions - 2
> 
> Select missing word - 2
> 
> Highlight incorrect words- 2
> 
> Write from dictation - 3/4
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot. It is really helpful. I read somewhere that "Repeat sentence" don't have major share in the scoring. Even if one gets them wrong one can score 79+. Is that right?

I think I heard that in Navjot Brar Videos


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks a lot. It is really helpful. I read somewhere that "Repeat sentence" don't have major share in the scoring. Even if one gets them wrong one can score 79+. Is that right?
> 
> I think I heard that in Navjot Brar Videos


Don't think like that. They are pretty imp part of speaking.


----------



## awalkin

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks a lot. It is really helpful. I read somewhere that "Repeat sentence" don't have major share in the scoring. Even if one gets them wrong one can score 79+. Is that right?
> 
> I think I heard that in Navjot Brar Videos


More weightage to following types by sections:

1. For Speaking and Writing:
"Describe Image" and "Re-tell lecture"

2. Reading
Re-order paragrpah

3. Listening
Multiple choice questions have negative marking, so by virtue of being able to create more damage, they are have more weightage.


----------



## MegaRiya

Just made it... not so great though but still got sufficient mark .... 7 band in all .. thank you guys for all your encouragement..


----------



## saurabhpluto

Read Aloud

The aim of our research was to explore how moving home at a young age affected the development of pre-school children. There are many different reasons why families choose to move home, some of which are positive and some less so. Over a period of ten years our research team has investigated whether the conditions surrounding moving home, or indeed the fact of moving itself, contribute to children’s development problems.

I practised above and when I checked my timing I finished this off in 26 seconds. Is my fluency a problem as ideally I should take 35-40 seconds. Is my speed too high?

Suggestions please !

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dirkemeert

saurabhpluto said:


> Read Aloud
> 
> The aim of our research was to explore how moving home at a young age affected the development of pre-school children. There are many different reasons why families choose to move home, some of which are positive and some less so. Over a period of ten years our research team has investigated whether the conditions surrounding moving home, or indeed the fact of moving itself, contribute to children’s development problems.
> 
> I practised above and when I checked my timing I finished this off in 26 seconds. Is my fluency a problem as ideally I should take 35-40 seconds. Is my speed too high?
> 
> Suggestions please !
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I would do it 28-30 seconds. Therefore you did a little fast for me. But as long as it is clear, it should not be a problem. I'm talking logically, not a master of Speaking 

It will definitely not take more than 30 seconds, it will be too slow otherwise.


----------



## mutapha

I don't know anyone has unclear pronunciation, but still manage to speaking score above 65 or 79. Would anyone help me to elucidate this fact?


----------



## shalinjames

Hello guys, I have a question related to pte scorecard. 
Before asking my question, I know certain facts since I myself took pte this June. When I took I received the result the very next day. One of the forum members in this very thread said in August also they received it very next day. My wife appeared yesterday she didn't received it yet. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AZY1223

I finished it in 22 seconds and I think it is OK. I used the same pace I used in my mock B where I got oral fluency of 90.




saurabhpluto said:


> Read Aloud
> 
> The aim of our research was to explore how moving home at a young age affected the development of pre-school children. There are many different reasons why families choose to move home, some of which are positive and some less so. Over a period of ten years our research team has investigated whether the conditions surrounding moving home, or indeed the fact of moving itself, contribute to children’s development problems.
> 
> I practised above and when I checked my timing I finished this off in 26 seconds. Is my fluency a problem as ideally I should take 35-40 seconds. Is my speed too high?
> 
> Suggestions please !
> 
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## vinodlohana

*need help with Reading*

Hi Guys ,

Took the PTE Academic last week below are my results, my target score was 65 each , just miss by 2 points in reading, as I am not really a Bookworm. please advise how to achieve target score 

Listening : 71
Reading : 63
Speaking : 76
writing : 69

Enabling skills:

Grammar : 64
Oral Fluency: 67
Pronunciation: 56
Spelling : 45
Vocabulary: 71
Written Discourse : 60

would appreciate if experts here can guide me how to improve reading score .

Many Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

Repeat Sentence

My response:
The college provides advising service to support students in financial emotional and other problems


Correct response:
The college provides an advice service to support students with financial, emotional and other problems.

What would be my score in such a scenario


----------



## saurabhpluto

In one of the videos of Navjot Brar, the recommended strategy to crack Repeat Sentence is to write first letter of each word. Now when I am practising I find it illogical to do as in no time recording starts.

Isn't it better to concentrate and remember the sentence rather than noting first letters?

What say?


----------



## ankit.malasiya

I took PTE on 10th of Sept and scored 90 in speaking.
I also saw her video, but I would suggest don't try to write initials of each word.
If you do this you will end up recalling each word wrongly from it's initials, instead concentrate on listening and focus on what is said, try to understand what was said by dividing sentence in meaningful chunks, sentences will be maximum 3-4 chunks.
This way you can get full marks.
Also if you exactly can't produce the sentence try to repeat without hesitation. 

By this you will get full marks in oral fluency and pronunciation.


----------



## Indieaus

Have any one faced this problem related to technical problem while displaying .
I am getting error while viewing the my score report .


----------



## saurabhpluto

ankit.malasiya said:


> I took PTE on 10th of Sept and scored 90 in speaking.
> I also saw her video, but I would suggest don't try to write initials of each word.
> If you do this you will end up recalling each word wrongly from it's initials, instead concentrate on listening and focus on what is said, try to understand what was said by dividing sentence in meaningful chunks, sentences will be maximum 3-4 chunks.
> This way you can get full marks.
> Also if you exactly can't produce the sentence try to repeat without hesitation.
> 
> By this you will get full marks in oral fluency and pronunciation.


Can you please suggest on tricks on "Describe Image" and "Re tell Lecture"

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ilay

So i messed up my exam today in a surprising stupid way but here is a few take away for you guys.. Questions weren't that hard at all but tricky..through the end of di, they had put a stupid picture of a truck cut on which you can see the circle by which you would guess the age of the tree..I just flying wait to hear a lecture!!! So be awake! 

Order of questions were different, started with fill in the blanks, carried on with multiple questions, then paragraph then fill in the blank..

Only one essay but tricky summarise written text..too short to summarise, just google repeated questions..

Retell lecture..graph! All numbers and stuff!! Just google for repeated questions..

Select correct summary, ready to watch a video as you listen to..tricky..

Essay, reputation or promotion..just have a look at repeated essay questions..

Write from dic was a bit hard to follow for me..

Listening highlights, fill in the blanks, like they say more silent as if they actually dont want you to understand..but nailed it..

Me, I had to go to toilet after 40 min holding during writing..  so as a result couldn't get to touch some of the reading questions..

But i havent given up yet!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin

shalinjames said:


> Hello guys, I have a question related to pte scorecard.
> Before asking my question, I know certain facts since I myself took pte this June. When I took I received the result the very next day. One of the forum members in this very thread said in August also they received it very next day. My wife appeared yesterday she didn't received it yet.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


I got mine after 5-6 days. More often Pearsons have technical issues in releasing results.


----------



## awalkin

Indieaus said:


> Have any one faced this problem related to technical problem while displaying .
> I am getting error while viewing the my score report .


I had the same issue. Check after 24 hrs. Will work.


----------



## yashwinkumar

https://ptepractice.herokuapp.com/ Found good material to practice PTE reading.


----------



## saurabhpluto

In the below link the sample answer doesn't have conclusion for describe image. Is it correct?

PTE Practice Test 3 - Describe Image (Bar Graph)


----------



## siva26

vinodlohana said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Took the PTE Academic last week below are my results, my target score was 65 each , just miss by 2 points in reading, as I am not really a Bookworm. please advise how to achieve target score
> 
> Listening : 71
> Reading : 63
> Speaking : 76
> writing : 69
> 
> Enabling skills:
> 
> Grammar : 64
> Oral Fluency: 67
> Pronunciation: 56
> Spelling : 45
> Vocabulary: 71
> Written Discourse : 60
> 
> would appreciate if experts here can guide me how to improve reading score .
> 
> Many Thanks



Seems like you are almost there. Just have to brush up on your reading. Do buy the package in e2language for more practice.


----------



## awalkin

saurabhpluto said:


> In the below link the sample answer doesn't have conclusion for describe image. Is it correct?
> 
> PTE Practice Test 3 - Describe Image*(Bar Graph)


Conclusion is not always mandatory. It is just icing on the cake. As long as your response has 100% coverage, grammatically correct with decent vocab, you should be good. Construct of the sentences should have the right structure.


----------



## dechahar

any one have discount code for mock test?

Thank you


----------



## vinodlohana

siva26 said:


> Seems like you are almost there. Just have to brush up on your reading. Do buy the package in e2language for more practice.


Thank you so much for your reply Siva ! 

do you think their practice material & tutorial is sufficient ? have you tried ? what is your experience like ?

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

vinodlohana said:


> Thank you so much for your reply Siva !
> 
> do you think their practice material & tutorial is sufficient ? have you tried ? what is your experience like ?
> 
> Thanks


you seem to be struggling with spelling mistakes, pronunciation and templates in writing.

Focus on above and you can easily score 65+

YouTube for E2 language tutorials for each section


----------



## vinodlohana

sharma1981 said:


> you seem to be struggling with spelling mistakes, pronunciation and templates in writing.
> 
> Focus on above and you can easily score 65+
> 
> YouTube for E2 language tutorials for each section


Thanks Sharma ! Just curious how does the spelling, pronunciation & writing template affect reading score ??


----------



## sharma1981

vinodlohana said:


> Thanks Sharma ! Just curious how does the spelling, pronunciation & writing template affect reading score ??


If you speak wrong then it will affect your reading score. If you speak wrong, then you tend to more mistakes while writing as well and fail to notice that.

Writing template will affect writing score and other enabling scores,


----------



## siva26

vinodlohana said:


> Thank you so much for your reply Siva !
> 
> do you think their practice material & tutorial is sufficient ? have you tried ? what is your experience like ?
> 
> Thanks


The more your practice the better you get:

1) I bought e2language package and practiced it everyday for a month.
2) I also practiced using the Macmillan PTE test builder 
3) I bought the 2 mock test from pearson


----------



## Umarchodhary

today's essay
1) laws can effect human behaviour agree/disagree
2) according to The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) 18000 species of plants and animals are near to get extinct. should we try to stop it ? discuss your views and give examples


----------



## kanchanup

Hello everyone,
Today I got my PTE exam result. And I achieved the desired score. Thanks to all for helping me out with tips and tricks. I scored 79 plus in all the four sections.
Thanks a Ton once again to everyone.


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

kanchanup said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today I got my PTE exam result. And I achieved the desired score. Thanks to all for helping me out with tips and tricks. I scored 79 plus in all the four sections.
> Thanks a Ton once again to everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## kanchanup

kanchanup said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today I got my PTE exam result. And I achieved the desired score. Thanks to all for helping me out with tips and tricks. I scored 79 plus in all the four sections.
> Thanks a Ton once again to everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Overall score : 84

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks again sumit for all ur help

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## siva26

Umarchodhary said:


> today's essay
> 1) laws can effect human behaviour agree/disagree
> 2) according to The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) 18000 species of plants and animals are near to get extinct. should we try to stop it ? discuss your views and give examples


Hi Umarchodhary - You can follow the sample essays given in https://hotshot24.com/latest-essay-topics-pte-academic.html. 

My essay topic was "The mass media, including TV, radio, and newspapers, have great influence in shaping people’s ideas. To what extent do you agree or disagree with this statement? Give reasons for your answer." and this site had the same sample. - Thanks


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi.... my agent sent me a mail to confirm EOI application details. In that i have a doubt ...i have asked them to apply for software engineer and independent skill 189 visa. But why they include 190 also ? 

1. under visa type. It says -
Skilled independent (subclass 189) points-tested stream = YES
Skilled nomination (subclass 190) permanent = YES

2. Under preferred locations within Australia it says -
In which state or territory the client would be interested in seeking information from? = NEW SOUTH WALES 

Would the client be prepared to live outside the Australia's capital city? = YES


Why they are trying to apply for both when I have enough just points for 189?

I have asked My agency and they replied as below -
Regarding the 190 application ? We can submit two application for 189 and 190 at the same time in one same EOI. I understand that your interest is for 189 visa subclass but I have also selected the 190 ? New South Wales because to welcome any invitation that we may receive for 190 in any case and also this will create no harm for your 189 application for independent visa.

-what is your opinion and suggestion about this ?


----------



## MegaRiya

Please anyone let me know the main thread for EOI ..


----------



## kinnu369

MegaRiya said:


> Hi.... my agent sent me a mail to confirm EOI application details. In that i have a doubt ...i have asked them to apply for software engineer and independent skill 189 visa. But why they include 190 also ?
> 
> 1. under visa type. It says -
> Skilled independent (subclass 189) points-tested stream = YES
> Skilled nomination (subclass 190) permanent = YES
> 
> 2. Under preferred locations within Australia it says -
> In which state or territory the client would be interested in seeking information from? = NEW SOUTH WALES
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside the Australia's capital city? = YES
> 
> 
> Why they are trying to apply for both when I have enough just points for 189?
> 
> I have asked My agency and they replied as below -
> Regarding the 190 application ? We can submit two application for 189 and 190 at the same time in one same EOI. I understand that your interest is for 189 visa subclass but I have also selected the 190 ? New South Wales because to welcome any invitation that we may receive for 190 in any case and also this will create no harm for your 189 application for independent visa.
> 
> -what is your opinion and suggestion about this ?


Ask your agent to make separate EOIs for 189 & 190 which will be a fairer option for you. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

MegaRiya said:


> Hi.... my agent sent me a mail to confirm EOI application details. In that i have a doubt ...i have asked them to apply for software engineer and independent skill 189 visa. But why they include 190 also ?
> 
> 1. under visa type. It says -
> Skilled independent (subclass 189) points-tested stream = YES
> Skilled nomination (subclass 190) permanent = YES
> 
> 2. Under preferred locations within Australia it says -
> In which state or territory the client would be interested in seeking information from? = NEW SOUTH WALES
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside the Australia's capital city? = YES
> 
> 
> Why they are trying to apply for both when I have enough just points for 189?
> 
> I have asked My agency and they replied as below -
> Regarding the 190 application ? We can submit two application for 189 and 190 at the same time in one same EOI. I understand that your interest is for 189 visa subclass but I have also selected the 190 ? New South Wales because to welcome any invitation that we may receive for 190 in any case and also this will create no harm for your 189 application for independent visa.
> 
> -what is your opinion and suggestion about this ?



your points and DOE?


----------



## tatsme

Mike position - guys I got 77 in pronunciation in Pte practise test b but during my actual Pte test, I landed with 43. This was my second attempt. In my first attempt also I got similar marks in pronunciation. I feel it may be on account of technical issue. Can anyone let me know what is the tried and tested mike position. I had tested the mike position before beginning of test and it was ok, but still I ended up with lower scores


----------



## sumitgupta22

tatsme said:


> Mike position - guys I got 77 in pronunciation in Pte practise test b but during my actual Pte test, I landed with 43. This was my second attempt. In my first attempt also I got similar marks in pronunciation. I feel it may be on account of technical issue. Can anyone let me know what is the tried and tested mike position. I had tested the mike position before beginning of test and it was ok, but still I ended up with lower scores


Did you speak too slow or too fast ?


----------



## dechahar

Hello everyone

i need 65+ and i am following guideline from this pdf file

http://ptecacademic79plus.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/PTE-Academic-79-plus-Ebook.pdf

can you high scorers tell me if its good enough or not.

i also need some study material for fill in the blanks if someone any any link to share that will be great.

Thank you.


----------



## sumitgupta22

dechahar said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> i need 65+ and i am following guideline from this pdf file
> 
> http://ptecacademic79plus.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/PTE-Academic-79-plus-Ebook.pdf
> 
> can you high scorers tell me if its good enough or not.
> 
> i also need some study material for fill in the blanks if someone any any link to share that will be great.
> 
> Thank you.


Check videos from e2language on youtube.. Also from Navjot Brar..


----------



## siva26

tatsme said:


> Mike position - guys I got 77 in pronunciation in Pte practise test b but during my actual Pte test, I landed with 43. This was my second attempt. In my first attempt also I got similar marks in pronunciation. I feel it may be on account of technical issue. Can anyone let me know what is the tried and tested mike position. I had tested the mike position before beginning of test and it was ok, but still I ended up with lower scores


Place you mic just slightly below your mouth. How much did you get for the PTE practice test for speaking?


----------



## jnrstd

Hi
I am new to this forum.
Gave my first PTE attempt yesterday.
In _Listening_, 1 of the summarizing lecture had a video.
Anyway, I don't feel confident in _Speaking_.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Umarchodhary

Umarchodhary said:


> today's essay
> 1) laws can effect human behaviour agree/disagree
> 2) according to The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) 18000 species of plants and animals are near to get extinct. should we try to stop it ? discuss your views and give examples


got my results today First attempt L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*


----------



## sharma1981

Umarchodhary said:


> got my results today First attempt L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*


Many congrats !!!


----------



## sumitgupta22

Umarchodhary said:


> got my results today First attempt L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*


mubarak ho


----------



## sumitgupta22

jnrstd said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum.
> Gave my first PTE attempt yesterday.
> In _Listening_, 1 of the summarizing lecture had a video.
> Anyway, I don't feel confident in _Speaking_.
> :fingerscrossed:


just hope for the best.. pls post your result here once you have


----------



## Ptera

Umarchodhary said:


> got my results today First attempt L:*90* S:*90* R:*85* W:*85*


Congrats mate! 
How did you improve from 6 in IELTS in writing to 85 in PTE?
Did you use any template? What was your startegy?


----------



## shalinjames

Hello guys,
My wife appeared for the mock test on 17/09/2017.


She took her PTE-A on Monday and the result was out on Wednesday.

I have attached both the results. 

In the mock test she scored 64 in speaking but in PTE-A actual test she scored only 43. Can someone gives some suggestions on what could have went wrong. 

She did really good though. 










Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

shalinjames said:


> Hello guys,
> My wife appeared for the mock test on 17/09/2017.
> 
> 
> She took her PTE-A on Monday and the result was out on Wednesday.
> 
> I have attached both the results.
> 
> In the mock test she scored 64 in speaking but in PTE-A actual test she scored only 43. Can someone gives some suggestions on what could have went wrong.
> 
> She did really good though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


pronunciation and oral fluency effects ur overall speaking score so maybe thats the reason or it might be the wrong mic position because a lot of people here scored very low in speaking just because of the wrong mic position.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ptera said:


> Congrats mate!
> How did you improve from 6 in IELTS in writing to 85 in PTE?
> Did you use any template? What was your startegy?


yep i used a template but i think writing in PTE is much more easier than IELTS.
the pattern of the template was almost the same as my technique of writing in IELTS.
1st para : paraphrase + opinion
2nd para & 3rd para : general sentence + explanation + example
4th para : paraphrase + opinion 
my written discourse is 88
Vocab is 85 and i didnt use any special word even in SWT i used exactly same words from the given text. 

BTW i got 3 SWT and 2 essays in my exam.


----------



## Ilay

I have an issue with mic position too. In the exam i was provided with a headset which had a mic ends on cheek. I could still change the position of it but how am i supposed to place it under my chin or above my nostrils.. or does the position not effect my pronunciation, which i got 37??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tofy79

Ilay said:


> I have an issue with mic position too. In the exam i was provided with a headset which had a mic ends on cheek. I could still change the position of it but how am i supposed to place it under my chin or above my nostrils.. or does the position not effect my pronunciation, which i got 37??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sayın Ilay, I think as per feedback from many the best position for mic in then nose level.
to avoid any noise while speaking.


----------



## kiasuvivek

I have 10% discount code for PTE-A for first timers sitting in Singapore. PM me if needed. Valid until Dec 2017. 

PS: Only for 1st timers who haven't created a PTE account yet and valid only if the test center is in Singapore.


----------



## shalinjames

Umarchodhary said:


> pronunciation and oral fluency effects ur overall speaking score so maybe thats the reason or it might be the wrong mic position because a lot of people here scored very low in speaking just because of the wrong mic position.


Thanks Umarchodhary. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

Umarchodhary said:


> pronunciation and oral fluency effects ur overall speaking score so maybe thats the reason or it might be the wrong mic position because a lot of people here scored very low in speaking just because of the wrong mic position.


Umar, Vincyf1 or for that matter anyone with that magical 90 scores, if you are OK please post a photo of self wearing the headphone as you did while taking the PTE. Or by using a dummy like below


----------



## Umarchodhary

sunilgovindan said:


> Umar, Vincyf1 or for that matter anyone with that magical 90 scores, if you are OK please post a photo of self wearing the headphone as you did while taking the PTE. Or by using a dummy like below


i will post a pic of mic position which i used but to give an idea i placed the mic right above my nose tip and yes it was blocking some of my view of the computer screen as well. For some it may divert the concentration from the computer screen but its better to play safe rather than getting 40ish in speaking just because of the wrong mic position.


----------



## alexa123

*links*

Can you please send me also the links? Would really appreciate it.




whitenoise said:


> I can PM you the links.
> 
> Not sure if any forum rules are breached when you post the links that say they have real PTE past exam questions.
> 
> @Mods / experts: Please provide your opinion if the links can be posted here or not.


----------



## tatsme

siva26 said:


> Place you mic just slightly below your mouth. How much did you get for the PTE practice test for speaking?


PTE practise test score are:
Overall- 81 with speaking 77 and 68 each in oral fluency and pronunciation.

In actual PTE - both the attempts I got 61 in speaking with around 43 in pronunciation.

It was demotivating and since a month I have stopped studying


----------



## tatsme

sumitgupta22 said:


> Did you speak too slow or too fast ?


I think in both actual PTE attempts, I spoke at normal pace but still landed up with low scores. So, I feel that mike position could be a reason why many of us have got poor speaking scores.

Request some high scorerers to post some pic to demonstrate mike position which worked for them.


----------



## tatsme

sunilgovindan said:


> Umar, Vincyf1 or for that matter anyone with that magical 90 scores, if you are OK please post a photo of self wearing the headphone as you did while taking the PTE. Or by using a dummy like below


That would be of great help, I guess!!


----------



## tatsme

*Free mock tests*

hi,

I have already taken paid PTE practice tests. Anyone can suggest any other free/ paid scored tests for practice?


----------



## dechahar

Umarchodhary said:


> yep i used a template but i think writing in PTE is much more easier than IELTS.
> the pattern of the template was almost the same as my technique of writing in IELTS.
> 1st para : paraphrase + opinion
> 2nd para & 3rd para : general sentence + explanation + example
> 4th para : paraphrase + opinion
> my written discourse is 88
> Vocab is 85 and i didnt use any special word even in SWT i used exactly same words from the given text.
> 
> BTW i got 3 SWT and 2 essays in my exam.


Is it possible for you to share your template with us here..
Cheers


----------



## bablu12345

Ilay said:


> So i messed up my exam today in a surprising stupid way but here is a few take away for you guys.. Questions weren't that hard at all but tricky..through the end of di, they had put a stupid picture of a truck cut on which you can see the circle by which you would guess the age of the tree..I just flying wait to hear a lecture!!! So be awake!
> 
> Order of questions were different, started with fill in the blanks, carried on with multiple questions, then paragraph then fill in the blank..
> 
> Only one essay but tricky summarise written text..too short to summarise, just google repeated questions..
> 
> Retell lecture..graph! All numbers and stuff!! Just google for repeated questions..
> 
> Select correct summary, ready to watch a video as you listen to..tricky..
> 
> Essay, reputation or promotion..just have a look at repeated essay questions..
> 
> Write from dic was a bit hard to follow for me..
> 
> Listening highlights, fill in the blanks, like they say more silent as if they actually dont want you to understand..but nailed it..
> 
> Me, I had to go to toilet after 40 min holding during writing..  so as a result couldn't get to touch some of the reading questions..
> 
> But i havent given up yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hope for the best. Good luck.

Did you mean this essay?

"A company should concentrate on sales or reputations as a long-term strategy in the market."

Also, did you get retell lecture in between DIs? Were all DIs in sequence or not?

Thanks


----------



## Ilay

bablu12345 said:


> Hope for the best. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean this essay?
> 
> 
> 
> "A company should concentrate on sales or reputations as a long-term strategy in the market."
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did you get retell lecture in between DIs? Were all DIs in sequence or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes I meant that essay, more correctly, should companies put more emphasis on reputation or promotions for marketing strategies. 

Nope the question was DI but the picture appeared seemed as if it was a retell lecture task rather than a DI. I had not read the question and thought it was retell and obviously it was too late when i figured the question was actually a DI.

They were sequenced.

Here is the picture of real exam question, how funny ha! 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

dechahar said:


> Is it possible for you to share your template with us here..
> Cheers


u can find the template here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1326978-pte-tips-i-prepared.html


----------



## jnrstd

Hi everyone, 
my results were out on Thursday.
(Took exam on Wednesday)

*Listening: 67
Reading: 69
Speaking: 48
Writing: 75*

Grammar:74
Oral Fluency:58
Pronunciation:42
Spelling:86
Vocabulary:64
Written Discourse:90

I am really desperate. 
How to improve scores, especially in speaking?


----------



## Ilay

sunilgovindan said:


> Umar, Vincyf1 or for that matter anyone with that magical 90 scores, if you are OK please post a photo of self wearing the headphone as you did while taking the PTE. Or by using a dummy like below




My headset was not like this. It was more like a call centre headset. I can understand that my fluency was low because I should have spoken faster, but pronunciation under 40 is so funny because I know i am way much better. 

When i run the test, i had no noise, I particularly blow against and heard no artefact, however, I can say that my voice was recorded as if i was speaking from distant. Not like you hear as clear as when you talk on the phone..

Here is a picture of the headset provided in the exam place. Has anyone else used such a set, or i wonder if the exam place uses wrong headsets..











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

sunilgovindan said:


> Umar, Vincyf1 or for that matter anyone with that magical 90 scores, if you are OK please post a photo of self wearing the headphone as you did while taking the PTE. Or by using a dummy like below




My recommendation would be to test your mic during the PTE test itself. It gives you an option to test your mic and headset. Just talk into it and see if you can hear your own recording well without any disturbance or noise.


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Guidance required in PTE-A Reading*

Hi,

I need guidance on PTE-A Reading module. I have taken 2 attempts - reading scores :78 and 76 respectively in both attempts.
Can someone please give me tips/pointers to crack following:

Multiple Choice - Choose Multiple Answers
Re-order paragraphs


I am falling short of few points due to this. Thanks in advance.

- Sd:help:


----------



## Ilay

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I need guidance on PTE-A Reading module. I have taken 2 attempts - reading scores :78 and 76 respectively in both attempts.
> 
> Can someone please give me tips/pointers to crack following:
> 
> 
> Multiple Choice - Choose Multiple Answers
> 
> Re-order paragraphs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am falling short of few points due to this. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> - Sd:help:




Find Sonny on YouTube, i like his reorder paragraph method better than others.

E2 language multiple choice multiple answers in reading webinars.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

Ilay said:


> Find Sonny on YouTube, i like his reorder paragraph method better than others.
> 
> E2 language multiple choice multiple answers in reading webinars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot ...


----------



## saurabhpluto

PTE Experts,

I am curious to know that in the questions "Describe Image" and "Re-tell lecture" if I miss the content as a whole and I do well in the fluency and pronunciation, can I score well. In my practice sessions, I have observed that I am missing content in these two sections but I can speak/blabber around the content in my way.

Is it possible to score 79+ given the above scenario


----------



## tech88

Im planning to take PTE from one of centre at Bangalore, Chennai or Coimbatore.
Bangalore centers seems to be booked till November.
Any suggestions which one is better apart from Bangalore ones?


----------



## mjke1337

Hello, Prospective PTE test takers.

I sat for my PTE on 31st of August and 27th of September respectively.

Below are my PTE scores:

1st attempt: 
L: 64
R: 88
W: 64
S: 78

2nd attempt:
L: 87
R: 83
S: 80
W: 90

I have previously taken IELTS with the following scores:
L:8 R:9 S:8 W:6.5

People often take PTE too lightly and don't go to the exam fully prepared. I was successfully able to score 79+ is all the section for the second time thanks to:

1. E2Language videos on YouTube (I subscribed to their 140$ AUD course which is very good)
2. PTE Gold, again a very good YouTube channel
3. Listening practice from TedEx videos
4. Practised at-least 25 - 30 essays
5. Practised close to 20 summarize written text

On the exam day, I stuttered a bit in speaking section (though I have a good Australian accent and quiet fluent in speaking) because I was overconfident. So guys be 100% with your preparation.

Thanks and Regards,
Mjke


----------



## Ausysdhome

Mjke,
Congrats.

You have mentioned a valid point. People take PTE too lightly and go without full preparation for the exam. I did it too...
The key is to prepare for all sections.

Thx.


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> PTE Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to know that in the questions "Describe Image" and "Re-tell lecture" if I miss the content as a whole and I do well in the fluency and pronunciation, can I score well. In my practice sessions, I have observed that I am missing content in these two sections but I can speak/blabber around the content in my way.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to score 79+ given the above scenario




Mate, you might wanna watch navjot brar retell and describe image videos on YouTube, also sonny is good too. You wish find your answers in those videos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

saurabhpluto said:


> PTE Experts,
> 
> I am curious to know that in the questions "Describe Image" and "Re-tell lecture" if I miss the content as a whole and I do well in the fluency and pronunciation, can I score well. In my practice sessions, I have observed that I am missing content in these two sections but I can speak/blabber around the content in my way.
> 
> Is it possible to score 79+ given the above scenario


*YES it is possible*
secondly, you should not miss the content in describe image but in re-tell lecture if u miss the content keep focusing on the few keywords which u noted. In my case re-tell lecture came right after the Describe image i missed the content of first re tell lecture because there was a bar graph in the image and i thought its a describe image question and the lecture started. i just grabbed my notebook and pen but the lecture ended so i just wrote down two keywords namely Global urbanization and farmers in rural areas thats it. I spoke about these two for about 30secs.


----------



## buzzsubash

Had my exam on Friday, waiting for result.


----------



## chriskwoktk

Has anyone done all of the PTE web mock exam, PTE-A Practice Test Plus (book version) and the real test? How would you rank the relative difficulty of them? 
I have done the former two and found the book version is little bit easier than the web version.


----------



## awalkin

chriskwoktk said:


> Has anyone done all of the PTE web mock exam, PTE-A Practice Test Plus (book version) and the real test? How would you rank the relative difficulty of them?
> I have done the former two and found the book version is little bit easier than the web version.


The format introduces complexity which probably makes one exam look difficult while other easier. One thing I would recommend is to use Prepare in following sequence:
1. Takes Test 1 - CBT - Get the score, identify areas of improvement.
2. User Book based tests to Improve on Areas Identified. Try to be true to the timings.
3. Preferably 1-2 days before the REAL exam, take the Test 2- CBT and measure improvement.

While Step 1 and 3 are just indicators of where you stand, take Step 2 most seriously to bridge the gap you need to.

Hope the above sandwich technique helps you.


----------



## mjke1337

chriskwoktk said:


> Has anyone done all of the PTE web mock exam, PTE-A Practice Test Plus (book version) and the real test? How would you rank the relative difficulty of them?
> I have done the former two and found the book version is little bit easier than the web version.



Hi, I have taken both the web-based tests. Following are my scores:

*Scored TestA*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=82666&d=1506862615

*Scored TestB*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=82674&d=1506862627

I will recommend taking the scored testA to know your weak areas.

The second scored test can be taken before the actual exam.

Please note that the mock tests are no indicator of your final scores.


----------



## Saibabag

Hi All,

Can someone please help me with some tricks on re-tell lecture apart from note taking as am poor in it....


----------



## bapudamunda

I'm planning to give PTE-A exam at the end of this month. Please help me with study material to prepare for the exam. 
earlier i had appeared 2 times for IELTS. got 7 overall and not less than 6 in each module.


----------



## ArGo

tech88 said:


> Im planning to take PTE from one of centre at Bangalore, Chennai or Coimbatore.
> Bangalore centers seems to be booked till November.
> Any suggestions which one is better apart from Bangalore ones?


I booked in Chennai for 3rd Oct and I suppose it's available for 4 days in October. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Saibabag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with some tricks on re-tell lecture apart from note taking as am poor in it....


Try to retell the essence of it. Do not focus on repating it word for word. Imagine you indeed have to retell that lecture to a friend of yours.Try to incorporate key concepts you heard in the lecture. And yes, you need to improve at note taking either by writing things down or doing it mentally. Devise your own shorthand to scribe fast.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin

Saibabag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me with some tricks on re-tell lecture apart from note taking as am poor in it....


Idea is to get gist of the lecture and describe in couple of sentences in your words. Do not make it too difficult for yourself by compressing too many details in the limited time.

Aim should be to target a high level 1-2 sentence summary + 1 -2 key facts (if available) around the topic. Focus on grammer, fluency and vocabulary.

Keep it simple and you will always score higher.


----------



## Saibabag

awalkin said:


> Idea is to get gist of the lecture and describe in couple of sentences in your words. Do not make it too difficult for yourself by compressing too many details in the limited time.
> 
> Aim should be to target a high level 1-2 sentence summary + 1 -2 key facts (if available) around the topic. Focus on grammer, fluency and vocabulary.
> 
> Keep it simple and you will always score higher.


thank you dear


----------



## shalinjames

Did someone took their exam in COIMBATORE?
Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore*
Edwise*
2nd Floor, Ashirwadh Tower*
D. B. Road, R. S. Puram*
Coimbatore*
Tamil Nadu 641002*
India*

Please share your feedback / tips about your experience. 


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahng21

Hi all,

I just did a PTE test with an overall score of 72.
Speaking: 82
Reading: 70
Listening: 72
Writing: 71

Can you please recommend me how to improve my reading? I am not good at Reorder paragraphs as well as Fill in the Blank.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## siva26

Ausysdhome said:


> Mjke,
> Congrats.
> 
> You have mentioned a valid point. People take PTE too lightly and go without full preparation for the exam. I did it too...
> The key is to prepare for all sections.
> 
> Thx.


Yes, I totally agree. People do take the exam lightly. It took me a month for full preparation and practice.


----------



## saurabhpluto

My response to the attached question

"Inventory ABC classification, a technique used in materials management, is a mechanism to identify items based on parameters such as inventory cost, policy settings, and inventory control and is best practice for an organization to group inventory."

Please point out the errors if any.


----------



## saurabhpluto

My response to the attached "Summarise Written Text" question

"The council of Maple County, concerned about the over development and increase in prices of houses, is debating a proposed measure that would prevent the development of the farmland and predicts that the measure will result in significant increase in housing prices in Maple County."

Please point out the errors if any.


----------



## srikanthreddy

Looks good, but let others also comment. Here is my summarization.

The best practice for classifying the products is to use inventory categorize technique " Inventory ABC classification " which helps to keep the products in 3 categories where "A" is the most important and "C" is the least important.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan

*Cbe*



shalinjames said:


> Did someone took their exam in COIMBATORE?
> Edwise International LLP - Coimbatore*
> Edwise*
> 2nd Floor, Ashirwadh Tower*
> D. B. Road, R. S. Puram*
> Coimbatore*
> Tamil Nadu 641002*
> India*
> 
> Please share your feedback / tips about your experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk



I took my test over there, Good & compact one. 4 people per session.


----------



## shalinjames

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> I took my test over there, Good & compact one. 4 people per session.


Thank for your kind reply 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

My response to the attached "Summarise Written Text"

"Reported by 30 to 40 percent of hospital patients and about 5 percent of adult Americans, near death experiences are caused by various reasons and result in dramatic changes in values, beliefs, behavior, and attitudes towards life and death."

Please quote if you find any errors.


----------



## saurabhpluto

My response to the attached "Summarise Written Text".

"Saluda hospital is better than Megaville hospital in performance parameters such as length of patient’s stay, cure rate, employee per patient, and service, indicating that treatment in smaller, nonprofit hospitals is more economical and of better quality than in larger, for profit hospitals."

Please quote if you find any errors


----------



## oz.productguy

Some good PTE A - tips in case you are interested. Courtesy another forum member.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/1326978-pte-tips-i-prepared.html


----------



## saurabhpluto

I am about to book PTE. One of my friends recommended to book through sites such as 

Book PTE: Buy PTE voucher @ ₹ 9,799 & Save ₹2302, 20 Free Practice Test
https://ptevoucher.in/

Are these sites genuine?

Do we get discount on PTE by booking through these sites?


----------



## ArGo

saurabhpluto said:


> I am about to book PTE. One of my friends recommended to book through sites such as
> 
> Book PTE: Buy PTE voucher @ ₹ 9,799 & Save ₹2302, 20 Free Practice Test
> https://ptevoucher.in/
> 
> Are these sites genuine?
> 
> Do we get discount on PTE by booking through these sites?


Yes it is. It saves the money. I did booked by purchasing coupons on this site for my today's attempt. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

ArGo said:


> Yes it is. It saves the money. I did booked by purchasing coupons on this site for my today's attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


How does it work?

I buy the coupon from these sites. When I put these codes on PTE website the fees would turn to zero? Is that the case?


----------



## ArGo

saurabhpluto said:


> How does it work?
> 
> I buy the coupon from these sites. When I put these codes on PTE website the fees would turn to zero? Is that the case?


Exactly. You pay the amount on these sites for less than 10k and you will receive a voucher code on your mail. Insert the code in payment page of Pearson site, it will make the due as 0 and you can checkout. Else with tax the amount for my previous attempt was ₹12025.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

A lot of videos on describe image says that we have to conclude it.

How can we have conclusion for the attached image?


----------



## mjke1337

saurabhpluto said:


> A lot of videos on describe image says that we have to conclude it.
> 
> How can we have conclusion for the attached image?




To conclude, brick manufacturing is a complex procedure which involves various steps to convert the raw materials into deliverable products.


----------



## siva26

pattyfanme said:


> My test is on Friday. I have read online that in describing image part, you must finish your last sentence before it hit the 40 seconds mark, aim for 38-39 second. Is that true?
> I hope someone could give me some suggestions. It's urgent. Because during practice, I often speak more than 40 seconds.


Try to aim to complete by 38-39 second. Your conclusion sentence should start by the 30th second.


----------



## tatsme

In case of speaking section,I guess there is no seconds timer displayed in actual exam. There is just a greyed bar. How to judge when to start the conclusion?


----------



## Saibabag

saurabhpluto said:


> My response to the attached "Summarise Written Text".
> 
> "Saluda hospital is better than Megaville hospital in performance parameters such as length of patient’s stay, cure rate, employee per patient, and service, indicating that treatment in smaller, nonprofit hospitals is more economical and of better quality than in larger, for profit hospitals."
> 
> Please quote if you find any errors


From where did you get all these SWT questions ?


----------



## siva26

tatsme said:


> In case of speaking section,I guess there is no seconds timer displayed in actual exam. There is just a greyed bar. How to judge when to start the conclusion?


I guess before the recording bar comes to a stop.


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> A lot of videos on describe image says that we have to conclude it.
> 
> 
> 
> How can we have conclusion for the attached image?




Overall, the image simply demonstrates the process of brick manufacturing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

tatsme said:


> In case of speaking section,I guess there is no seconds timer displayed in actual exam. There is just a greyed bar. How to judge when to start the conclusion?




Usually I can fit 4-5 sentences.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu

siva26 said:


> Try to aim to complete by 38-39 second. Your conclusion sentence should start by the 30th second.


Hi, I was in same situation like you. Tend to speak more than 40 seconds. I took PTE Thrice. What my understanding is, it doesn't matter if you speak for more than 40 seconds if u r aiming for 65+. Speak clearly, don't stop in between, speak as fast as you can. This is what i followed and i got 84 in speaking.

All the best.






----------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## theillusionist

Guys,

Badly in need of your help. 

Please find my scores

Gold Kit Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
Gold Kit Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77
PTE A - 1st Attempt : L 71, R 69, S 71, W 69 - Sept 6
PTE A - 2nd Attempt : L 79, R 72, S 64, W 87 - Sept 28

I'm devastated. I don't know how to proceed at all, request you all to suggest what I should do next. I will give one more try, If I don't get 79+ then I will mostly quit the AUS PR process itself. 

PTE is just screwing me hard.


----------



## Ilay

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Badly in need of your help.
> 
> Please find my scores
> 
> Gold Kit Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
> Gold Kit Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77
> PTE A - 1st Attempt : L 71, R 69, S 71, W 69 - Sept 6
> PTE A - 2nd Attempt : L 79, R 72, S 64, W 87 - Sept 28
> 
> I'm devastated. I don't know how to proceed at all, request you all to suggest what I should do next. I will give one more try, If I don't get 79+ then I will mostly quit the AUS PR process itself.
> 
> PTE is just screwing me hard.




What are your enabling skills?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shacanozo

Dears 

i am looking for online PTE tutor to help me to prepare for my next exam, can you suggest someone


----------



## theillusionist

*Pls help*



Ilay said:


> What are your enabling skills?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PTE A - 1st Attempt : Sept 6

L 71, R 69, S 71, W 69 

Grammar 89, Oral fluency 75, Pronunciation 60, Spelling 64, Vocabulary 65, Written Discourse 60

PTE A - 2nd Attempt : Sept 28

L 79, R 72, S 64, W 87 

Grammar 85, Oral fluency 70, Pronunciation 56, Spelling 88, Vocabulary 85, Written Discourse 60


----------



## Ilay

Okay, i thought my pronunciation was great until i got something around 37 and when it comes to fluency, i figured that i was way too slow..navjot brars speaking videos on YouTube shows the correct fluency and e2 pronounce shows how i was mistaken about my pronunciation. 

Reading and listening, you are almost there..perhaps e2 webinars and sonny webinars could help you boost your scores. Sonny reorder paragraph on YouTube..

Don't you give up after you have come so far.. you are almost there..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Badly in need of your help.
> 
> Please find my scores
> 
> Gold Kit Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
> Gold Kit Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77
> PTE A - 1st Attempt : L 71, R 69, S 71, W 69 - Sept 6
> PTE A - 2nd Attempt : L 79, R 72, S 64, W 87 - Sept 28
> 
> I'm devastated. I don't know how to proceed at all, request you all to suggest what I should do next. I will give one more try, If I don't get 79+ then I will mostly quit the AUS PR process itself.
> 
> PTE is just screwing me hard.


Hi mate, 
Don't give up. You just need more time. Practice every day just a littlebit for couple of months and you will handle it. I'm in the same situation as I need 79+.. 
I have no time at all for learning, but I use every free minute for it (in metro, bus, at work)..
Read every day some news articles and learn at least 5 new words every day and it will boost your reading. For speaking just describe every day 2-3 images. Just relax and do every day something for two months! Register for the exam in December and get 79+
By the way, how did u increase your writing from 69 to 87? I need some tips as I couldn't achieve more than 76 couple of times..


----------



## theillusionist

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Don't give up. You just need more time. Practice every day just a littlebit for couple of months and you will handle it. I'm in the same situation as I need 79+..
> I have no time at all for learning, but I use every free minute for it (in metro, bus, at work)..
> Read every day some news articles and learn at least 5 new words every day and it will boost your reading. For speaking just describe every day 2-3 images. Just relax and do every day something for two months! Register for the exam in December and get 79+
> By the way, how did u increase your writing from 69 to 87? I need some tips as I couldn't achieve more than 76 couple of times..


Thanks Ptera.

For writing I just used a template . 

"These days, there is an ongoing debate between people " , it was shared in this forum only.


----------



## vincyf1

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Don't give up. You just need more time. Practice every day just a littlebit for couple of months and you will handle it. I'm in the same situation as I need 79+..
> 
> I have no time at all for learning, but I use every free minute for it (in metro, bus, at work)..
> 
> Read every day some news articles and learn at least 5 new words every day and it will boost your reading. For speaking just describe every day 2-3 images. Just relax and do every day something for two months! Register for the exam in December and get 79+
> 
> By the way, how did u increase your writing from 69 to 87? I need some tips as I couldn't achieve more than 76 couple of times..



Hi Buddy,

Writing template available in the below link

 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1326978


----------



## nowwin4u

I am not able to achieve 79+ in reading section. Please provide me any tips or material to follow to achieve 79+ in reading.


----------



## nowwin4u

*Thanks*



zaback21 said:


> Posting it again because the old link doesn't work. Anyway, here is an answer I wrote for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> *Read and Practice:*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1AAAk8zTJxWMXhDY2FUS1RiWUU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> 
> *Practice and Tips :*
> 
> *Most Important: *
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/672738-pte-exam-16.html#post6535025
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFT-BRiYgocAAT0SXSYskCQ/videos
> 
> *Pronunciation: *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA
> 
> *Rest:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvA79lluq9HMWnpI-IqvGUA/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmfdDoEJmPtIop6GWm68Tbg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg/videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WmUQas0E-V9wQuIZnAs2w/videos
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Summarise is 40 words. a full, single sentence of no more than 75 words.
> 
> *Divide and Conquer* - That's how you do it !
> 
> PTE Academic writing how to write a good summary - PTE Academic study guide
> 
> Here's a trick I used. If there are 3 paragraph in the summary text article, I made one line summary of the 3 paragraph and then joined them together or made a summary of the summary.
> 
> 
> 
> Tips number 1. You don't need to describe anything. Content doesn't matter, but Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. It is impossible to explain everything in 40s, and hence worry about your Flow and Pronunciation.
> 
> Template:
> 
> *Introduction: 10 s*
> 
> This graph/bar chart/pie/etc shows the <chart name> from <this year> to <this year> or <over this certain year> or similar depending on the question.
> 
> *2 Body points: 20s*
> 
> Choose any point you like, it doesn't matter if you leave the most important data, just don't stop talking. For example, you can say,
> 
> 1. the maximum is this.
> 2. the minimum is this
> 
> That's just the simplest of example, you can say a variety of that.
> That's 2 points, you can also say more points if you have time.
> 
> *Conclusion: 10 s*
> 
> Most people don't say conclusion and hence lose marks. It is one of the most important thing. *Official guideline say you should try give a conclusion*.
> 
> You should definitely use either *Overall *or In *conclusion *to start the conclusion with so the computer understands you are saying a conclusion.
> 
> e.g. In conclusion, the trend shows its rising, or In conclusion, A is always higher than B, etc.
> 
> Most important: *Don't correct yourself* if you make a mistake - it's quite hard as it's our habit to do so, just say the next word, even if its ********, just keep on talking : *Yes this tip is from Pearson*. Computer doesn't care what you say, but how you say it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> You write as much as you can of what said and you say as much as the speaker said - even saying the exact same thing back works - though try not to, paraphrasing is better ! Start with, " *The speaker said*" and End with a conclusion if you can, but it's not mandatory like Describe Image.
> 
> 
> 
> Try listen everything and get what the speaker is saying but also have a glance at the answers and try eliminate them if you can, if not no harm. Its the hardest section in listening so don't worry too much if 65+ is your target. Spend more on Select Missing Word and Write From Dictation and such. And yes, you have to select at least 2 or more(depending on the question-minimum select 2) else you get 0 even if you get one right !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spend time on Fill In The Blanks which are easier.
> Reading can't be taught unlike other 3 sections. It can be improved by reading good books, articles, watching good movies like Kings Speech or Birdman type not the Transformers kind.
> 
> *Essay: *
> 
> Introduction
> Body Paragraph
> Conclusion
> 
> Unlike IELTS, I don't think Essay is worth more than 30-35% of the Writing Section, so don't worry too much about Essays. There are 25-30 essays which are common in every PTE Test. You can memorize them if you want. You can google it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5GBbYQDrSmNRXl6dG5TTG9xRE0
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511/PTE-Essays-With-Answers
> 
> Most people worry too much about Essay but *PTE is not IELTS* ! Most of the Writing marks are in *Summarise Written Text, Summarise Spoken Test* in Listening (This counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and *Write From Dictation* in Listening (which also counts towards Writing and Listening Mark) and to a some extent in* Fill In The Blanks* in Reading. So, concentrate on those than essay.
> 
> 
> 
> *Describe Image:*
> 
> The introduction should be easy and smooth as there is nothing to think about it, just read it as it is, but you are still having too many pauses. You also trying to speak too fast and then 2-3 seconds pause, this is not going to help your oral fluency. By trying to speak too fast after pauses you are also losing Pronunciation mark.
> 
> Content doesn't matter, just don't stop speaking, say whatever it is in your mind even if *incorrect *and *off topic* but say it at a smooth pace with proper stress and intonation. Just think of what your cat is doing and talk about it, if you can't think of anything - though try not to, just don't stop talking !
> 
> Look at the youtube links I gave you regarding Pronunciation and Speaking. Also try to think *computer is your friend* and your speaking to it. With practice, it will come. *Be a theatre actor, try speak like you are auditioning for a movie or drama.*
> 
> *Read Aloud:*
> 
> You speaking too fast, slow down and speak at a nice rhythm with proper intonation and pronunciation. Have a look at the links I gave you, see model answers and you will be fine.
> 
> By speaking too fast, you are stuttering. Let your *mind and mouth be in sync*. By speaking too fast, *your mouth is outpacing your mind* as it needs time to see the next word.
> 
> *Repeat Sentence:*
> 
> Say it *exactly like the speaker says* with proper pauses and stress. Yes exactly means exactly like it or try to do as much as you can.
> 
> *Retell Lecture:*
> 
> You started with " This Speaker said, um um The Speaker said the origin of ...." and you said the *same thing twice* to try to correct yourself and you lost marks. *Never correct yourself* just go on to the next word. Retell Lecture is supposed to be *easy*. You try copy down everything the speaker said and you say the exact same thing back, though try paraphrase it. Try practice *writing fast* ! And don't say ''the speaker'' again in the middle, instead use "he/she said".
> 
> *Position of Microphone: *
> 
> Try put the microphone above your nose level, I know it sounds weird but it will help you prevent breathing noise interfere which results in lower Speaking marks. I have done it, lots of people have done it and they all got 90s and similar.
> 
> *Record it:*
> 
> Record of what you said in each section and try compare that with the model answer and try improve on that. Make sure your Pronunciation is exactly like the one you saw on youtube videos and model answers.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Listening section, after Summarise Spoken Text (which has its own timing), try do the 1st few sections quickly else you will have to rush on the last few easy sections like Select Missing Word, Highlight Incorrect Words and Write From Dictation and you will lose marks on your strength.
> 
> Also, Retell Lecture, Repeat Sentence and Answer Short Questions contribute to both of your Listening and Speaking marks.
> 
> *Write From Dictation:*
> 
> Make sure you definitely watch the Masters of PTE video regarding if the sentence will end with a full stop or question mark. Also, make sure you put commas, semi-colons for for appropriate pauses.
> 
> 
> 
> The exam will try to stress you out, and that's the point. If you make a mistake in one section just forget about everything that happened before and try do it your best. *Making mistakes is normal* and people got all 90 with making loads of mistakes. *PTE is not IELTS* and you are allowed to make mistakes and still get very good marks. Except Reading may be, people have made loads of mistakes and still got 90 in other 3 sections.
> 
> I made loads of mistakes and wasn't sure if I will get 70+, but got 89 in Speaking. So, try not to stress on previous mistakes and thereby losing your oral fluency, pronunciation and concentration for the rest of the exam. Try speak with an *open mouth* instead of closed mouth as computer needs to understand what you saying. Accent doesn't matter, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency does.


Thanks a lot for sharing the tips. It's very helpful.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Saibabag said:


> From where did you get all these SWT questions ?


PTE Academic Exam- PTE Academic Materials and Resources


----------



## Luhar

theillusionist said:


> Guys,
> 
> Badly in need of your help.
> 
> Please find my scores
> 
> Gold Kit Mock A - L 73, R 54, S 73, W 69
> Gold Kit Mock B - L 77, R 65, S 73, W 77
> PTE A - 1st Attempt : L 71, R 69, S 71, W 69 - Sept 6
> PTE A - 2nd Attempt : L 79, R 72, S 64, W 87 - Sept 28
> 
> I'm devastated. I don't know how to proceed at all, request you all to suggest what I should do next. I will give one more try, If I don't get 79+ then I will mostly quit the AUS PR process itself.
> 
> PTE is just screwing me hard.


Hi,
I think your pain area is Speaking. I would suggest that you start reading the newspaper in front of the mirror, acting as if you were a news reader. Believe me, this gives a lot of confidence for Speaking as well as Reading. 

Also, practice at least 8-10 describe images daily. Practice so much that you get in to "auto pilot" once you see the image. No need to think any phrases or words. Just start as if you are an expert in the field. Also, please please do a summary in the last sentence.

Best Luck.


----------



## ArGo

*Blank PTE score report*

Appeared for PTE yesterday and results announcement mail just came. Score report downloaded from Pearson site shows Blank (All fields blank with no information and Pic). Looks like again there is an issue with the Pearson site, have to wait for another 5 or 6 hours for them to resolve the issue.


----------



## vincyf1

ArGo said:


> Appeared for PTE yesterday and results announcement mail just came. Score report downloaded from Pearson site shows Blank (All fields blank with no information and Pic). Looks like again there is an issue with the Pearson site, have to wait for another 5 or 6 hours for them to resolve the issue.




This happens with almost everybody. Yes try in a few hours. All the Best! :thumb:


----------



## ArGo

vincyf1 said:


> This happens with almost everybody. Yes try in a few hours. All the Best! :thumb:


Yes it has become very common with Pearson nowadays. Thanks buddy.


----------



## sumitgupta22

ArGo said:


> Appeared for PTE yesterday and results announcement mail just came. Score report downloaded from Pearson site shows Blank (All fields blank with no information and Pic). Looks like again there is an issue with the Pearson site, have to wait for another 5 or 6 hours for them to resolve the issue.


Results should be available within 24 hours. If not, contact their support.


----------



## ankit.malasiya

Please watch video "44 sounds of English " on you tube. You should be able to pronounce these sounds clearly and should be easily understandable by computer.
You can use "Google Text to Speech" or "Speechnotes app" to check whether it is able to capture words correctly whatever you said.


----------



## ArGo

sumitgupta22 said:


> Results should be available within 24 hours. If not, contact their support.


Its resolved. 

L: 72 R:78 S:79 W:83

something is not working out in my scores...


----------



## Diggy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2n9wP7oa4jmd3FldWdMQ3FMWHc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Diggy

PTE mock A:S55, L65,W67,R65
PTE mock B:S58, L74,W71,R66,
Enabling skills: G11, WD47, P52,OF59, SP90..
Please does Grammer affect speaking scores or just only in writing? What are my chances of 65+? How much of repeat sentence affects speaking? Has anyone scored low in OF and P , and still score maximum in speaking?


----------



## ArGo

All my scores. Where did I go wrong this time? I couldn't believe this is my score compared to previous ones (esp. Speaking)

*PTE (July'17) - L:67 R:60 S:87 W:71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83*
Mock 1 (14/Aug) - L:70 R:70 S:87 W:65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79
Mock 2 (21/Aug) - L:75 R:62 S:76 W:72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90
*PTE (Aug'17)  - L:72 R:80 S:90 W:77 Gr 78, OF 80, Pr 80, Sp 65, Vo 61, WD 55
PTE (Oct'17) - L:72 R:78 S:79 W:83 Gr 78, OF 61, Pr 66, Sp 85, Vo 88, WD 79*


----------



## awalkin

Diggy said:


> PTE mock A:S55, L65,W67,R65
> PTE mock B:S58, L74,W71,R66,
> Enabling skills: G11, WD47, P52,OF59, SP90..
> Please does Grammer affect speaking scores or just only in writing? What are my chances of 65+? How much of repeat sentence affects speaking? Has anyone scored low in OF and P , and still score maximum in speaking?


Looking at your Mock scores, I can say with a lot of conviction, that if you improve your speaking score along, you will get much more than 65.
In Speaking, use the following steps for improving:
1. Speed of Speaking
2. Practice pronunciation.. word by word.. take this slow.. this is probably most important for the Bot to decide your score.
3. Stress, Intonation and Variation in speech

Refer to E2 PTE Academic videos on Youtube by Jay.. super cool..

Wish you all the best!


----------



## awalkin

ArGo said:


> All my scores. Where did I go wrong this time? I couldn't believe this is my score compared to previous ones (esp. Speaking)
> 
> *PTE (July'17) - L:67 R:60 S:87 W:71 Gr 54, OF 90, Pr 81, Sp 49, Vo 52, WD 83*
> Mock 1 (14/Aug) - L:70 R:70 S:87 W:65 Gr 47, OF 74, Pr 77, Sp 55, Vo 66, WD 79
> Mock 2 (21/Aug) - L:75 R:62 S:76 W:72 Gr 90, OF 74, Pr 66, Sp 73, Vo 87, WD 90
> *PTE (Aug'17) - L:72 R:80 S:90 W:77 Gr 78, OF 80, Pr 80, Sp 65, Vo 61, WD 55
> PTE (Oct'17) - L:72 R:78 S:79 W:83 Gr 78, OF 61, Pr 66, Sp 85, Vo 88, WD 79*


Argo, you clearly have it, just not clicking it during exams..

Do some more mocks. Target 82+ in all mocks before you appear for your next exam.

Also for each section, practice question type by question type and see which ones need improvement. Focus only on the areas which need improvement.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## ArGo

awalkin said:


> Argo, you clearly have it, just not clicking it during exams..
> 
> Do some more mocks. Target 82+ in all mocks before you appear for your next exam.
> 
> Also for each section, practice question type by question type and see which ones need improvement. Focus only on the areas which need improvement.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Thanks buddy for your encouragement. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

awalkin said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE mock A:S55, L65,W67,R65
> PTE mock B:S58, L74,W71,R66,
> Enabling skills: G11, WD47, P52,OF59, SP90..
> Please does Grammer affect speaking scores or just only in writing? What are my chances of 65+? How much of repeat sentence affects speaking? Has anyone scored low in OF and P , and still score maximum in speaking?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your Mock scores, I can say with a lot of conviction, that if you improve your speaking score along, you will get much more than 65.
> In Speaking, use the following steps for improving:
> 1. Speed of Speaking
> 2. Practice pronunciation.. word by word.. take this slow.. this is probably most important for the Bot to decide your score.
> 3. Stress, Intonation and Variation in speech
> 
> Refer to E2 PTE Academic videos on Youtube by Jay.. super cool..
> 
> Wish you all the best!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## donjack

My Mock test results:

Mock Test A: *L69, R56, S64, W66* ; G83, OF74, P39, S69, V72, WD47

Mock Test B: *L77, R59, S64, W70*; G90, OF80, P48, S42, V81, W75

Please, how do I improve on pronunciation and Reading section? 
Why is my oral fluency high and pronunciation low? Does this have anything to do with my speaking rate?
Please, I anticipate your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

I have 189 for 60 points and 190 for 65 points and I have applied July 2017 can I hope to get EOI next few months. Anyone is there in the same loop. Can you give me any suggestions.

Venkat


----------



## buzzsubash

This might be off topic, but just to keep everyone aware of scams and noticed few claiming they can help to get high scores in ielts and pte. 

Also there are visa scams happening in singapore too. This is such an example,

https://www.lawguage.com/forum/singapore-work-pemit-visa-scam-interesting

Pls don’t fall in such false ads.

I have appeared for pte last week and could score only 63, but am determined to get required score by thorough preparation. Spend some time for studying in pte methodologies and nothing in this world gives satisfaction other than hard work.

All the best for those who are planning to give exams...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 189 for 60 points and 190 for 65 points and I have applied July 2017 can I hope to get EOI next few months. Anyone is there in the same loop. Can you give me any suggestions.
> 
> Venkat


Hi Venkat,

For 60 points, as of now no hope. It will take min 1 year. Hopefully you can expect by next june 2018 and above. All the best.

Thanks,

Babu


----------



## apa11

Hi Guys,

I am going to start my PTE preparation, once again. Can anybody give me some tips for the study plan for this test? Also a bit worried about my Essay & summary writing section.
Please, guys, some advise and finally how much time it will take for the full confident preparation?


----------



## venkat

Nava_babu said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> For 60 points, as of now no hope. It will take min 1 year. Hopefully, you can expect by next June 2018 and above. All the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Babu


Thank you, Babu. What about 190 Visa I have 65 points. I don't want 189 Visa.


----------



## awalkin

apa11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to start my PTE preparation, once again. Can anybody give me some tips for the study plan for this test? Also a bit worried about my Essay & summary writing section.
> Please, guys, some advise and finally how much time it will take for the full confident preparation?


To be honest, Essay and Summary writing are the easiest sections given that there is a format which you can memorize and take to the exam. PLUS you will have sufficient time to write.
For essays, ensure you practice atleast 10-12 of them. and for Summary writing, as many as possible. 
You will realize that you are gradually falling in rhythm and will become an expert essay writer.


----------



## theillusionist

Please find my recordings in the below link

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ck47tBV_HrWjMyUXR6Uk1rTG8

Request you guys to point out my mistakes and provide me the tips to improve. 

Struggling a lot to score marks in speaking section


----------



## apa11

awalkin said:


> To be honest, Essay and Summary writing are the easiest sections given that there is a format which you can memorize and take to the exam. PLUS you will have sufficient time to write.
> For essays, ensure you practice atleast 10-12 of them. and for Summary writing, as many as possible.
> You will realize that you are gradually falling in rhythm and will become an expert essay writer.



Awalkin: you are the star and thanks a lot for the confidence.... Thanks!


----------



## apa11

theillusionist said:


> Please find my recordings in the below link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ck47tBV_HrWjMyUXR6Uk1rTG8
> 
> Request you guys to point out my mistakes and provide me the tips to improve.
> 
> Struggling a lot to score marks in speaking section


It looks, to me that overall your speaking structure is good but friend speak clearly. To be honest I am feeling a bit hard to understand your rytham. :smile:


----------



## exchanger107

awalkin said:


> Argo, you clearly have it, just not clicking it during exams..
> 
> Do some more mocks. Target 82+ in all mocks before you appear for your next exam.
> 
> Also for each section, practice question type by question type and see which ones need improvement. Focus only on the areas which need improvement.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Brother I am struggling with PTE. Can you please refer to some paid mock tests rather than the official one? 
I just want to attain some more mocks before my next exam.


----------



## exchanger107

Another thing, I am just frustrated with my reading performance. I can't complete the reading tests within time. In case of Practice test plus I am about 2/3 minutes behind the required time but in case of Mcmillans test builder It took me around 56-60 minutes to complete the whole 18 questions with a lot of mistakes. 
Suggest me how to improve from this disaster. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## donjack

Please, could anybody be kind enough to respond to me. Thank you for your time.


donjack said:


> My Mock test results:
> 
> Mock Test A: *L69, R56, S64, W66* ; G83, OF74, P39, S69, V72, WD47
> 
> Mock Test B: *L77, R59, S64, W70*; G90, OF80, P48, S42, V81, W75
> 
> Please, how do I improve on pronunciation and Reading section?
> Why is my oral fluency high and pronunciation low? Does this have anything to do with my speaking rate?
> Please, I anticipate your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## exchanger107

donjack said:


> Please, could anybody be kind enough to respond to me. Thank you for your time.


I am facing the same problem regarding reading. for my case, I couldn't compete reading section. every time I miss 1/2 fill in the gaps. I haven't done the two mock tests but in other practice materials this problem happens to me. 
In case of oral fluency and pronunciation, I think you are fluent enough but have some native tones. So try to put stresses in the appropriate words and pronounce clearly. 
Though I am also struggling with these sections. in my last exam OF was 68 and Pronunciation was 54.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Just wanted to quickly check below.

I booked my PTE through https://ptevoucher.in/, thereby I got free tests at https://ptetutorials.com/login

Has anyone of us given these tests. I understand they dont provide evaluation on the same, but is it a good practice?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Few people say that conclusion is most important aspect in the "Re tell lecture".

The practice questions and responses from PTE gold channel on you tube doesn't have conclusion in their responses. Pl see one of the below examples.


----------



## auscall

saurabhpluto said:


> Just wanted to quickly check below.
> 
> I booked my PTE through https://ptevoucher.in/, thereby I got free tests at https://ptetutorials.com/login
> 
> Has anyone of us given these tests. I understand they dont provide evaluation on the same, but is it a good practice?


From what I remember, you get 15 mock tests which are not scored. I took most of the mock tests and found them very useful, in a way that it helps you become accustomed to the actual pattern of the exam. You could also pay some extra money, I believe INR 500/- and have your mock tests evaluated, you get a notification for the same after each test. I personally did not have my mock tests scored. Hope this helps!


----------



## saurabhpluto

auscall said:


> From what I remember, you get 15 mock tests which are not scored. I took most of the mock tests and found them very useful, in a way that it helps you become accustomed to the actual pattern of the exam. You could also pay some extra money, I believe INR 500/- and have your mock tests evaluated, you get a notification for the same after each test. I personally did not have my mock tests scored. Hope this helps!




Though I have given a like to this post, I would like to thank you as it was helpful


----------



## saurabhpluto

auscall said:


> From what I remember, you get 15 mock tests which are not scored. I took most of the mock tests and found them very useful, in a way that it helps you become accustomed to the actual pattern of the exam. You could also pay some extra money, I believe INR 500/- and have your mock tests evaluated, you get a notification for the same after each test. I personally did not have my mock tests scored. Hope this helps!


As I can see from my dashboard, it is INR 500/- for evaluation of each test. Pl correct me if I am wrong. Attached respective screen shot of the dashboard.


----------



## ArGo

There is an increase in price on PTE vouchers compared to last week. Did anyone bought voucher recently and what's the price? Last week I remember seeing 9799Rs. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Few people say that conclusion is most important aspect in the "Re tell lecture".
> 
> 
> 
> The practice questions and responses from PTE gold channel on you tube doesn't have conclusion in their responses. Pl see one of the below examples.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE ACADEMIC RE-TELL LECTURE with RESPONSES PART 1 - YouTube




In DI a conclusion is expected because it serves to the purpose of the graph, what can you infer from it as a result while when it comes to retell it is not mandatory unless the speaker draws a conclusion. However, you can trick the software by using conclusion words such as overall, in conclusion and then say something, anything relevant such as overall the graph simply describes the data regarding blah blah, and for retell overall the speaker has a deep knowledge regarding the topic..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donjack

Thank you so much mate for your input. I am thinking that lowering the rate of speech will improve pronunciation and reduce oral fluency, but not sure about this assumption. Let the experts in the house help us resolve this predicament.


exchanger107 said:


> I am facing the same problem regarding reading. for my case, I couldn't compete reading section. every time I miss 1/2 fill in the gaps. I haven't done the two mock tests but in other practice materials this problem happens to me.
> In case of oral fluency and pronunciation, I think you are fluent enough but have some native tones. So try to put stresses in the appropriate words and pronounce clearly.
> Though I am also struggling with these sections. in my last exam OF was 68 and Pronunciation was 54.


----------



## awalkin

exchanger107 said:


> Brother I am struggling with PTE. Can you please refer to some paid mock tests rather than the official one?
> I just want to attain some more mocks before my next exam.


The official ones are the most authentic. If you have not take those, I strongly recommend you take those.
Beyond that, Veracity PTE Offline Test Pack is a good option which should have a pack of 5 mock tests.
Looking at your IELTS score(which is good), I think you are just missing rhythm of cracking a CBT. Maybe its just a matter of focus.
Please practice with examination temperament and between each exam, analyse where you are losing points and keep working towards the gap.

Remember, Each Right Answer Matter and for Each Wrong one, you will have another opportunity, so do not sweat it too much. 

I wish you all the best I hope you get 79+ in all sections. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## exchanger107

awalkin said:


> The official ones are the most authentic. If you have not take those, I strongly recommend you take those.
> Beyond that, Veracity PTE Offline Test Pack is a good option which should have a pack of 5 mock tests.
> Looking at your IELTS score(which is good), I think you are just missing rhythm of cracking a CBT. Maybe its just a matter of focus.
> Please practice with examination temperament and between each exam, analyse where you are losing points and keep working towards the gap.
> 
> Remember, Each Right Answer Matter and for Each Wrong one, you will have another opportunity, so do not sweat it too much.
> 
> I wish you all the best I hope you get 79+ in all sections. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks brother. 
I am facing a lot of problem in reading section. I can't complete the tests in the required time. In case of Mc millans test builder around 20 minutes behind the test time 
Also pronunciation is a big problem still now. 
do you have any suggestion regarding these?


----------



## awalkin

exchanger107 said:


> Thanks brother.
> I am facing a lot of problem in reading section. I can't complete the tests in the required time. In case of Mc millans test builder around 20 minutes behind the test time
> Also pronunciation is a big problem still now.
> do you have any suggestion regarding these?


Speaking:
For pronunciation, there are several online softwares which help you record and re-listen your speech. Try watching english movies. English NOT American. observe the intonation and stress they use while talking. English are called English for the mastery of the language. So see as much content as you can. Cover all the great english movies you may have missed. Watch Peppa Pig, if your run out of content!

Reading - I think you just need practice. and you need to learn to move on. if any question in the first 7-8 questions is taking more than a minute, take your best guess and move on. No point wasting 4-5 minutes per questions and missing last questions. that will always tank your score.


----------



## apa11

Hello,

Can I ask high scorer candidates to please check below Essay and request to mark it out of ... /90?

Agree/Disagree: Essay type:

It is becoming increasingly popular to have a year off between finishing school and going to university. Some people believe that the year off is a waste of time while others believe that it is necessary.
Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
Write between 200 and 300 words.

ESSAY:

It is argued that a gap year off after finishing school is an important factor in youngster life. This essay agrees with this statement and believes that a year off will effect affirmative impact on children’s life. The essay will first discuss the potential positive impact that students will get by taking time off from their career along with supporting arguments, followed by a reasoned conclusion. 

To begin with, there are numerous reasons why we should encourage children’s to take off some time after finishing high school. As an example, they get the job experience by doing internships in some companies and save a fair amount of money. Moreover, they can travel and explore the world and see new cultures and traditions. 

Some may offer a contrary argument, that it wastes the kids time because students first concentrate on their studies, after finishing University than they should focus on work . However, it also needs to be taken into consideration that school leavers are not yet mature to decide, so parents should sit down and discussed with them. Also travelling alone abroad can be some time dangerous in different countries.

Taking into account the above arguments discussed, we can conclude that both sides have the strong arguments but to get work experience before start a University life develop the children’s decision making skill.


----------



## JG

Hi friends, If any experts can clarify my doubts it will be very helpful for me.
I just have some doubts in PTE writing.

1)If I reduce the no of words from 295 to 230 or 220 will it affect the vocabulary score or WD?
2)I always score less in the reading section, which is the most scored session on PTE reading?
3)I got spelling 69 Vocabulary 90 WD 90 but the writing score is only 76. Will there be any particular reason for this? As I am suspecting the fill in the blanks section in the reading which makes me lose marks heavily.
4)I tried 2 times PTE exam, first time my score was LRSW=84/70/86/77
2ND TIME LRSW=54/72/76/58.
Yesterday after one month of the last test, I tried practice test A and I got LRSW=74/72/65/76.
I don't understand the route my marks follow.
6)Writing I am following the templates given in this pages, but still not able to get 79 a single time.


----------



## Diggy

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, If any experts can clarify my doubts it will be very helpful for me.
> I just have some doubts in PTE writing.
> 
> 1)If I reduce the no of words from 295 to 230 or 220 will it affect the vocabulary score or WD?
> 2)I always score less in the reading section, which is the most scored session on PTE reading?
> 3)I got spelling 69 Vocabulary 90 WD 90 but the writing score is only 76. Will there be any particular reason for this? As I am suspecting the fill in the blanks section in the reading which makes me lose marks heavily.
> 4)I tried 2 times PTE exam, first time my score was LRSW=84/70/86/77
> 2ND TIME LRSW=54/72/76/58.
> Yesterday after one month of the last test, I tried practice test A and I got LRSW=74/72/65/76.
> I don't understand the route my marks follow.
> 6)Writing I am following the templates given in this pages, but still not able to get 79 a single time.


Concentrate more on your written summary, it has the highest weightage in your writing section. I have always had lower WD; however, I have managed to do well in writing in all my 2 attempts because I include all important details in my summary.


----------



## chriskwoktk

chriskwoktk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does my mock A test result make any sense?
> 
> Listening72
> Reading74
> Speaking64
> Writing78
> 
> Grammar90
> Oral Fluency51
> Pronunciation55
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary90
> Written Discourse90
> 
> I know my speaking is not that great, but can it lower all my other Communication Skills points despite I score 90 in all other Enabling Skills?
> 
> I am switching from IELTS with LRSW of 9 9 6.5 7 as I need 7+ and preferably 8+.
> I am giving the test in three weeks. Any advice to secure 65+ or even 79+ are welcomed.
> I am going to watch all the youtube videos by E2 and PTE Gold, and do 5-6 mock tests that I can find on the Internet.
> 
> Chris


I tried the mock test B and here is the result.

Listening77
Reading75
Speaking62
Writing82

Grammar82
Oral Fluency51
Pronunciation57
Spelling84
Vocabulary74
Written Discourse75

Indeed very disappointed despite all the exercises I did, I got lower mark in speaking. I'll give the real test this Friday. Perhaps I should just relax these few days.


----------



## JG

Please comment experts,
I have always WD and vocabulary more than 80 but still not able to cross 79 for writing section. Will there be any reason for this?


----------



## ujaved007

chriskwoktk said:


> I tried the mock test B and here is the result.
> 
> Listening77
> Reading75
> Speaking62
> Writing82
> 
> Grammar82
> Oral Fluency51
> Pronunciation57
> Spelling84
> Vocabulary74
> Written Discourse75
> 
> Indeed very disappointed despite all the exercises I did, I got lower mark in speaking. I'll give the real test this Friday. Perhaps I should just relax these few days.


Your fluency and pronunciation score is affecting your speaking. Record yourself speaking and then listen to it to see how much you stutter or how much filler words you use.
Also, don't give too much importance to the content in speaking. It'll just bring down your speaking score due to thinking too much and as a result unnecessary pauses in your speach. So make a structure for speaking and practice that same structure over and over again. Also, memorize some useful vocabulary for speaking. 
Divide describe image in 3 sections, introduction 10 sec, content 15 sec, conclusion 10 sec.
Memorize useful vocabulary for speaking. For example in describe image introduction, use words like describes, illustrates, gives information, depicts, represents, etc. You'll get 6-7 describe images. So in the first one use the word 'illustrates', in the second one use 'describes' and so on. Don't use the same words in all of them.
Similarly, memorize words for the middle part like increased, peaked, plummet, dropped, declined etc. Again, having all these words in mind will greatly increase your fluency.
And in the end, always conclude it. But, if you think you'll run out of time and your sentence will be cut in half then don't do it.

Use the same approach for retell lecture as well. Also, if you don't think you understood the graph or lecture, just ******** your way through it. I completely missed what the one lecture was all about in the real test but I had some keywords from the lecture in mind. So I just confidently made up something of my own using those words. And guess what, I got 90 in speaking. So key is to not panic in any case.


----------



## ujaved007

josygeorge000 said:


> Please comment experts,
> I have always WD and vocabulary more than 80 but still not able to cross 79 for writing section. Will there be any reason for this?


That's in the practice tests, right? How's your spellings score?
I took 3 practice tests before the real test and the highest I scored was 77 in writing. But in the real one, I got 90. 
Mock tests marking is a bit strict as compared to the real exam. So don't worry, you'll get good marks in your exam.


----------



## JG

ujaved007 said:


> That's in the practice tests, right? How's your spellings score?
> I took 3 practice tests before the real test and the highest I scored was 77 in writing. But in the real one, I got 90.
> Mock tests marking is a bit strict as compared to the real exam. So don't worry, you'll get good marks in your exam.


Yes, practice tests. Thanks for the appreciation. I have fear of reading section, especially fill in the blanks reading and writing it is too complicated sometimes. Will this section has more marking on writing also?


----------



## JG

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, practice tests. Thanks for the appreciation. I have fear of reading section, especially fill in the blanks reading and writing it is too complicated sometimes. Will this section has more marking on writing also?


Just to include the spelling marks as 69.


----------



## ujaved007

josygeorge000 said:


> Just to include the spelling marks as 69.


You need to pay attention to spellings otherwise you may not be able to score 79+


----------



## JG

ujaved007 said:


> You need to pay attention to spellings otherwise you may not be able to score 79+


will spellings contribute to the 79 in writings?


----------



## ujaved007

josygeorge000 said:


> will spellings contribute to the 79 in writings?


Yes, spellings directly affect writing score. Just make it a habit to double check what you wrote because we are getting complacent due to autocorrect in our devices.


----------



## JG

ujaved007 said:


> Yes, spellings directly affect writing the score. Just make it a habit to double check what you wrote because we are getting complacent due to autocorrect in our devices.


Huge thanks for the reply. 
Can you please tell me, what technique to follow in the reading fill in the blanks section?


----------



## ujaved007

josygeorge000 said:


> Huge thanks for the reply.
> Can you please tell me, what technique to follow in the reading fill in the blanks section?


No problem mate.
To be honest, I never faced problems in this section. As a result, I never really developed my own techniques for it. So, it'll be better if you google it to see how others do it. E2language on youtube is a good source.


----------



## vincyf1

josygeorge000 said:


> Can you please tell me, what technique to follow in the reading fill in the blanks section?


Practice Collocations and get familiar with the common Phrases. That should make it easier to crack these.


----------



## JG

vincyf1 said:


> Practice Collocations and get familiar with the common Phrases. That should make it easier to crack these.


How to practice collocations.


----------



## vincyf1

josygeorge000 said:


> How to practice collocations.


There is a great PTE GOLD Youtube video on the same.


----------



## chriskwoktk

ujaved007 said:


> Your fluency and pronunciation score is affecting your speaking. Record yourself speaking and then listen to it to see how much you stutter or how much filler words you use.
> Also, don't give too much importance to the content in speaking. It'll just bring down your speaking score due to thinking too much and as a result unnecessary pauses in your speach. So make a structure for speaking and practice that same structure over and over again. Also, memorize some useful vocabulary for speaking.
> Divide describe image in 3 sections, introduction 10 sec, content 15 sec, conclusion 10 sec.
> Memorize useful vocabulary for speaking. For example in describe image introduction, use words like describes, illustrates, gives information, depicts, represents, etc. You'll get 6-7 describe images. So in the first one use the word 'illustrates', in the second one use 'describes' and so on. Don't use the same words in all of them.
> Similarly, memorize words for the middle part like increased, peaked, plummet, dropped, declined etc. Again, having all these words in mind will greatly increase your fluency.
> And in the end, always conclude it. But, if you think you'll run out of time and your sentence will be cut in half then don't do it.
> 
> Use the same approach for retell lecture as well. Also, if you don't think you understood the graph or lecture, just ******** your way through it. I completely missed what the one lecture was all about in the real test but I had some keywords from the lecture in mind. So I just confidently made up something of my own using those words. And guess what, I got 90 in speaking. So key is to not panic in any case.


Thank you so much for your advice. These are basically what I were practising in these weeks. Especially the conclusion in DI, I did not do that in my first attempt but I scored higher. So I suspect some other causes.


----------



## NAVK

Hi..I want to know whether essay or written /spoken summarise weighs more marks? And also what is the reasonable words length in both written and spoken summarise?


----------



## mjke1337

NAVK said:


> Hi..I want to know whether essay or written /spoken summarise weighs more marks? And also what is the reasonable words length in both written and spoken summarise?


Word length is mentioned in question prompt.

Summarize written text: I guess 5-70 words
Essay: 200-300 words
Summarize spoken text: 50-70 words


----------



## Ilay

chriskwoktk said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. These are basically what I were practising in these weeks. Especially the conclusion in DI, I did not do that in my first attempt but I scored higher. So I suspect some other causes.




Speak faster mate, watch navjot brar DI for fluency pace.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

ujaved007 said:


> Your fluency and pronunciation score is affecting your speaking. Record yourself speaking and then listen to it to see how much you stutter or how much filler words you use.
> Also, don't give too much importance to the content in speaking. It'll just bring down your speaking score due to thinking too much and as a result unnecessary pauses in your speach. So make a structure for speaking and practice that same structure over and over again. Also, memorize some useful vocabulary for speaking.
> Divide describe image in 3 sections, introduction 10 sec, content 15 sec, conclusion 10 sec.
> Memorize useful vocabulary for speaking. For example in describe image introduction, use words like describes, illustrates, gives information, depicts, represents, etc. You'll get 6-7 describe images. So in the first one use the word 'illustrates', in the second one use 'describes' and so on. Don't use the same words in all of them.
> Similarly, memorize words for the middle part like increased, peaked, plummet, dropped, declined etc. Again, having all these words in mind will greatly increase your fluency.
> And in the end, always conclude it. But, if you think you'll run out of time and your sentence will be cut in half then don't do it.
> 
> Use the same approach for retell lecture as well. Also, if you don't think you understood the graph or lecture, just ******** your way through it. I completely missed what the one lecture was all about in the real test but I had some keywords from the lecture in mind. So I just confidently made up something of my own using those words. And guess what, I got 90 in speaking. So key is to not panic in any case.




Hey mate what difference does it make if i use the same vocabulary as in the image shows for all DI s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

Ilay said:


> Hey mate what difference does it make if i use the same vocabulary as in the image shows for all DI s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your vocabulary score will go down


----------



## Ilay

Does it have anything to do with speaking score?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ujaved007

Ilay said:


> Does it have anything to do with speaking score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Speaking is marked on vacabulary, oral fluency, pronunciation and grammer. So yes, it has everything to do with the speaking score.


----------



## chriskwoktk

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6O0HIpKp_xHbE00VWdwSHB4MFU

Read Aloud sample. Would anyone please give some comments? Thanks.


----------



## chriskwoktk

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6O0HIpKp_xHZHdLcVZKTDgyT1k

Another recording for comments.


----------



## Kapss

One quick question to the exam takers, cut/copy/paste are possible only through mouse left-click or keyboard shortcuts works?


----------



## mutapha

chriskwoktk said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6O0HIpKp_xHZHdLcVZKTDgyT1k
> 
> Another recording for comments.


Try to speak clearly each word with raising and lowering tone.


----------



## Ptera

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, If any experts can clarify my doubts it will be very helpful for me.
> I just have some doubts in PTE writing.
> 
> 1)If I reduce the no of words from 295 to 230 or 220 will it affect the vocabulary score or WD?
> 2)I always score less in the reading section, which is the most scored session on PTE reading?
> 3)I got spelling 69 Vocabulary 90 WD 90 but the writing score is only 76. Will there be any particular reason for this? As I am suspecting the fill in the blanks section in the reading which makes me lose marks heavily.
> 4)I tried 2 times PTE exam, first time my score was LRSW=84/70/86/77
> 2ND TIME LRSW=54/72/76/58.
> Yesterday after one month of the last test, I tried practice test A and I got LRSW=74/72/65/76.
> I don't understand the route my marks follow.
> 6)Writing I am following the templates given in this pages, but still not able to get 79 a single time.


Hi mate,
I took my first test in March and scored very similar to your score: L/R/S/W - 82/70/90/76 but in my last attempt I scored less in listening and writing. Some people believe that marking has become more strict after May. When did you take your first and second tests?
To be honest, I have also the feeling that marking is different now.. Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## Ilay

chriskwoktk said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6O0HIpKp_xHZHdLcVZKTDgyT1k
> 
> Another recording for comments.




Good pronunciation, way too slow fluency.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I took my first test in March and scored very similar to your score: L/R/S/W - 82/70/90/76 but in my last attempt I scored less in listening and writing. Some people believe that marking has become more strict after May. When did you take your first and second tests?
> 
> To be honest, I have also the feeling that marking is different now.. Maybe I'm wrong..




They cannot make any change in scoring without an official announcement I believe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Ilay said:


> They cannot make any change in scoring without an official announcement I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope you're right and I just didn't learn enough..


----------



## kubaza

L/R/S/W
PTE Mock Up Test1: 59/60/58/65 (5 may 17)
PTE Mock Up Test1: 63/59/52/71 (3 mar 17)

1st : 61/68/69/64 (6 aug 17)
2nd: 58/89/90/57 (11 sep 17) (couldn' t answer any WFD questions - timing problem)
3rd: 77/83/90/79 (16 sep 17)
4th: 72/83/90/68 (25 sep 17) (the results came in 15 days, very suspicious about this!!)

GONNA BE CRAZY!!!

5th: arranged for 13 october


----------



## chriskwoktk

kubaza said:


> L/R/S/W
> PTE Mock Up Test1: 59/60/58/65 (5 may 17)
> PTE Mock Up Test1: 63/59/52/71 (3 mar 17)
> 
> 1st : 61/68/69/64 (6 aug 17)
> 2nd: 58/89/90/57 (11 sep 17) (couldn' t answer any WFD questions - timing problem)
> 3rd: 77/83/90/79 (16 sep 17)
> 4th: 72/83/90/68 (25 sep 17) (the results came in 15 days, very suspicious about this!!)
> 
> GONNA BE CRAZY!!!
> 
> 5th: arranged for 13 october


What have you done to raise the speaking score from mock to 1st test and from 1st test to 2nd test?


----------



## mjke1337

kubaza said:


> L/R/S/W
> PTE Mock Up Test1: 59/60/58/65 (5 may 17)
> PTE Mock Up Test1: 63/59/52/71 (3 mar 17)
> 
> 1st : 61/68/69/64 (6 aug 17)
> 2nd: 58/89/90/57 (11 sep 17) (couldn' t answer any WFD questions - timing problem)
> 3rd: 77/83/90/79 (16 sep 17)
> 4th: 72/83/90/68 (25 sep 17) (the results came in 15 days, very suspicious about this!!)
> 
> GONNA BE CRAZY!!!
> 
> 5th: arranged for 13 october


You should take either your friends or sibling/mom/dad etc to exam center. In my opinion it is the test pressure which is holding you back. Good luck.


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> I hope you're right and I just didn't learn enough..




I am sure you are good enough to get +79 in each skills given your scores but I still doubt they could make any change in the software and score different from what they reveal as scoring guide.

How is your enabling scores like?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza

chriskwoktk said:


> What have you done to raise the speaking score from mock to 1st test and from 1st test to 2nd test?


The real change came from pronunciation videos daily articular exercises and hard practice every day.
My pronounciation and intonation has changed significantly in short time.

For instance, I was pronouncing almost 30 of mostly used 100 words. Fixed all these matters in long time and practiced in an instense mode until the exams.


----------



## kubaza

mjke1337 said:


> You should take either your friends or sibling/mom/dad etc to exam center. In my opinion it is the test pressure which is holding you back. Good luck.


You are right indeed. The low results are from the exams that I was more stressed. 
I realized that if I feel I have practiced enough and if I am approaching the exams with an intention like "come on mf, bring it onnnn!!!", I can be more focussed and energic.

In the last one, I was thinking of the mistakes I did in previous question every time, couldnt get out of it.

This time, I will be in monster mode again. :whip:


----------



## austimmiacnt

guys , please don't focus on rumors that PTE has made exam more tough now. Nothing has changed the way PTE exam take place. PTE exams are more comfortable and relaxing as compared to IETLS and in my personal opinion, it is easier to score high in PTE exams as compared to IELTS. But to be successful, you need to do lot of practice to make it 65+ OR 79+ depending on your own personal targets. I appeared for both IELTS and PTE and hence sharing this experience with you all.


----------



## Ptera

Ilay said:


> I am sure you are good enough to get +79 in each skills given your scores but I still doubt they could make any change in the software and score different from what they reveal as scoring guide.
> 
> How is your enabling scores like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hey,
My scores are as per below. I believe my written score was affected mainly by vocabulary.. Listening I don´t know...

1st attempt:
L/R/S/W - 82/70/90/76
GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD
90/80/79/90/86/90

second attempt:
L/R/S/W - 72/75/79/72
GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD
81/67/65/88/60/81


----------



## Umarchodhary

austimmiacnt said:


> guys , please don't focus on rumors that pte has made exam more tough now. Nothing has changed the way pte exam take place. Pte exams are more comfortable and relaxing as compared to ietls and in my personal opinion, it is easier to score high in pte exams as compared to ielts. But to be successful, you need to do lot of practice to make it 65+ or 79+ depending on your own personal targets. I appeared for both ielts and pte and hence sharing this experience with you all.


true


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Hey,
> 
> My scores are as per below. I believe my written score was affected mainly by vocabulary.. Listening I don´t know...
> 
> 
> 
> 1st attempt:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 82/70/90/76
> 
> GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD
> 
> 90/80/79/90/86/90
> 
> 
> 
> second attempt:
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/75/79/72
> 
> GR/OF/PR/SP/VO/WD
> 
> 81/67/65/88/60/81




My last attempt w 76 with G 90 S 63 V 63 WD 90
2nd W 86 with 90 90 52 53
1st 73 with 85 76 69 79

I believe I messed up with summarise written text in the last attempt. Perhaps you too..because the only thing i can think of is that you might have missed the key points which would lower your content. Otherwise your enabling skills seems to be perfectly fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

Can anyone suggest me some websites with free mocktests please?


----------



## chriskwoktk

Which test item contributes the most in speaking score?
If I have to raise the speaking score by 5 in a week, which part should I focus on?


----------



## chriskwoktk

Jascha said:


> Can anyone suggest me some websites with free mocktests please?


There are some links at page 2018 of this thread.


----------



## Ilay

chriskwoktk said:


> Which test item contributes the most in speaking score?
> If I have to raise the speaking score by 5 in a week, which part should I focus on?




Learn to appreciate the time people spared to listen to assess your recording and to pay attention their comments.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibabag

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Writing template available in the below link
> 
> PTE-A Tips that I prepared


Hi,

Can we use the same template for various types of essays for example Agree & Disagree, Opinion, Advantages and Disadvantages essay ?...


----------



## vincyf1

Saibabag said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can we use the same template for various types of essays for example Agree & Disagree, Opinion, Advantages and Disadvantages essay ?...




Yes you can. But ensure you use the right words too.


----------



## Saibabag

vincyf1 said:


> Yes you can. But ensure you use the right words too.


Okay..


----------



## Saibabag

chriskwoktk said:


> Which test item contributes the most in speaking score?
> If I have to raise the speaking score by 5 in a week, which part should I focus on?


All sections in Speaking are very important but if you are amining for only 50+ only the magic is to improve your fluency and speak anything because content is not important....


----------



## siva26

Saibabag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we use the same template for various types of essays for example Agree & Disagree, Opinion, Advantages and Disadvantages essay ?...



Hi,

Though the mentioned template is like a lifeline, try you best not to use it. The system does know and keeps a record on these type of templates. Try to understand the question and use your own essay writing style and skills to come up with the essay. Trust me, you will score more marks.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Saibabag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we use the same template for various types of essays for example Agree & Disagree, Opinion, Advantages and Disadvantages essay ?...


you can use the same template, however i remember, generally candidates get 1 essay to write, rarely someone gets 2nd essay topic, 

if someone gets a 2nd essay topic then it will be good to prefer some other template or keywords, this shows different presentation techniques and a diverse writing skill

this is just my opinion


----------



## faizanshaikh

Is it only one topic in essay or we have a choice to select from multiple topics?


----------



## sultan_azam

faizanshaikh said:


> Is it only one topic in essay or we have a choice to select from multiple topics?


i have seen till june, ppl didnt got choice in essay writing


----------



## Ptera

Ilay said:


> My last attempt w 76 with G 90 S 63 V 63 WD 90
> 2nd W 86 with 90 90 52 53
> 1st 73 with 85 76 69 79
> 
> I believe I messed up with summarise written text in the last attempt. Perhaps you too..because the only thing i can think of is that you might have missed the key points which would lower your content. Otherwise your enabling skills seems to be perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks fr your reply! Yes, indeed! I believe I messed up in SWT.. Because I wrote a really nice essay which I practiced before.. 
When you scored 86 how long was your summary?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Getting attached error when I opened a mock test on https://ptetutorials.com/

Tried all the steps mentioned in the screenshot. However, no luck. Pl suggest


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Thanks fr your reply! Yes, indeed! I believe I messed up in SWT.. Because I wrote a really nice essay which I practiced before..
> 
> When you scored 86 how long was your summary?




As far as I can remember I was aiming for 35 words by then, I had studied from E2 because I do remember asking myself who did what did when did...and I had really spared a good amount of time to practice. This time I I guess I wrote near 75 words  because I was trying to merge summary of each paragraph and summarise it as well..In other words I just read the answers of pte test plus. 

There are some web pages where they reveal summarise written texts and summary of them, maybe you should go through them. I assure you they are real exam questions as my questions were there among the summaries.

Also, maybe you are missing out some of the fill in the blanks reading and writing questions and listening as well, which might be the reason of lowered listening and reading scores.

Then again, my reading and listening scores were around 60 when I got 86..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmigration

Hi guys;

I have given the PTE-A two times. And received the same result for speaking. Can anyone tell me where am I loosing the marks. 
I am frustrated because both the times I score 79+ in all other sections. Below are my scores.

Test 1: L75, R90, S84, W80

Test 2: L75, R90, S79, W87

HELP!!


----------



## dirkemeert

*Really?*



Timmigration said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> I have given the PTE-A two times. And received the same result for speaking. Can anyone tell me where am I loosing the marks.
> I am frustrated because both the times I score 79+ in all other sections. Below are my scores.
> 
> Test 1: L75, R90, S84, W80
> 
> Test 2: L75, R90, S79, W87
> 
> HELP!!


I think you mean 'Listening' instead of 'Speaking'!


----------



## JG

same structure for DI a problem ?


----------



## Timmigration

timmigration said:


> hi guys;
> 
> i have given the pte-a two times. And received the same result for speaking. Can anyone tell me where am i loosing the marks.
> I am frustrated because both the times i score 79+ in all other sections. Below are my scores.
> 
> Test 1: L75, r90, s84, w80
> 
> test 2: L75, r90, s79, w87
> 
> help!!


sorry, its listening i am struggling in!


----------



## Ilay

Timmigration said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> I have given the PTE-A two times. And received the same result for speaking. Can anyone tell me where am I loosing the marks.
> I am frustrated because both the times I score 79+ in all other sections. Below are my scores.
> 
> Test 1: L75, R90, S84, W80
> 
> Test 2: L75, R90, S79, W87
> 
> HELP!!




Enabling skills?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmigration

ENABLING SKILLS;

TEST1: 
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 85
Pronunciation 65
Spelling 21
Vocabulary 76
Written Discourse 79

TEST2:
Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 88
Vocabulary 69
Written Discourse 60


----------



## faizanshaikh

Per the comments from people who appeared for exam, listening has always been a pain to get the desired score.


----------



## Ilay

Timmigration said:


> ENABLING SKILLS;
> 
> TEST1:
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 85
> Pronunciation 65
> Spelling 21
> Vocabulary 76
> Written Discourse 79
> 
> TEST2:
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 88
> Vocabulary 69
> Written Discourse 60




Mate, you might be losing points in fill in the blanks due to misspelling in the first one and the second one I am not sure. But one thing I know that is listening questions requires full attention as answers something are very similar in meaning but there is always one little detail which points out the correct answer, particularly in correctly summary. Try to take note if you think you forget what you have listened to..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This graph represents Apple valuation from 1990 to 2004 in 1990 the price by equity ratio was at its lowest level which gradually increase to more than hundred in 2004 whereas growth declined from 80 to approximately 70. In conclusion, we can say that although the growth declined in this period the valuation increased steeply.

Comments plz


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This image represents migrants detected entering to EU illegally from January to September 2015 
. As we can observe from the image we can see that most of the immigrants are coming from the southern part of eastern meditarian whereas least number of people came from Albania to Greece. E-borders also constituted very less amount of people. In conclusion we can say that people mostly migrated from Southern and Eastern Mediterranean.

Comments plz


----------



## aumelb1

saurabhpluto said:


> Describe Image for the attached image
> 
> My response:
> 
> This image represents migrants detected entering to EU illegally from January to September 2015
> . As we can observe from the image we can see that most of the immigrants are coming from the southern part of eastern meditarian whereas least number of people came from Albania to Greece. E-borders also constituted very less amount of people. In conclusion we can say that people mostly migrated from Southern and Eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> Comments plz


Very sophisticated answer, pal...Do you expect yourself giving the same scripted-answer at the actual test? If no, try making the script that you will be comfortable with and make sure no stuttering occurs during the task.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This line graph represents average number of hospital visits per capita among Glasgow residents as we can observe from the graph we can see that in 196o it stood at 2.4 and declined to 2.3 in 1970. Again it rose to 2.4 in 1980. From 1980 to 2010 it rose sharply to approximately 3. In conclusion we can say that the average number of hospital visits increased among Glasgow residents and this means that they are getting more sick

Comments plz


----------



## saurabhpluto

aumelb1 said:


> Very sophisticated answer, pal...Do you expect yourself giving the same scripted-answer at the actual test? If no, try making the script that you will be comfortable with and make sure no stuttering occurs during the task.


Hi,

Thanks for your feedback. However, can you please elaborate on the same.

Thanks!


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This line graph represent levels of unemployment in 3 countries from 2004 to 2008 

In 2004 country B had the maximum unemployment approximately 3% . In 2008 country C had maximum unemployment at approximately 5.5%. In conclusion the unemployment rates for country A & C increased drastically whereas unemployment rate for country b remained constant

Comments plz


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This bar graph represents revenue from 2011 to 2014 for various quarters. As we can observe from the graph we can see that it is maximum at 60000 million dollars in quarter 1 of 2014 whereas it is minimum in quarter 4 of 2011 around 28000 million dollars. In all these quarters the revenue has been oscillating and has been in the range from 20000 to 60000. It then declined to 45000 million dollars in quarter 2 of 2014.

Comments plz


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This image represents National Geochemical survey in the 9 September 2008 in the world map given we can observe that most of the parts are covered by stream followed by pond & playa. the parts of Europe Asia Australia and New Zealand are mostly covered by tream whereas the parts of North America and South America are covered by pond and lake . in conclusion we can say that mostly world is occupied by stream

Comments plz


----------



## aumelb1

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. However, can you please elaborate on the same.
> 
> Thanks!


Again, the words that you have written should naturally come out from your mouth. 
Try linking words such as on the other hand, initially, however and so forth. I believe you can do it nicely!


----------



## aumelb1

saurabhpluto said:


> Describe Image for the attached image
> 
> My response:
> 
> This image represents National Geochemical survey in the 9 September 2008 in the world map given we can observe that most of the parts are covered by stream followed by pond & playa. the parts of Europe Asia Australia and New Zealand are mostly covered by tream whereas the parts of North America and South America are covered by pond and lake . in conclusion we can say that mostly world is occupied by stream
> 
> Comments plz


Avoid using personal pronouns such as we you, me and etc. It looks unprofessional, even when you get a future job.


----------



## aumelb1

The image illustrates a National Geochemical Survey, dated in Sept,2008 across different regions of the United States. As it can be seen the maximum value goes to stream followed by soil whereas the minimal value of the territory of US comes into pond/lake/playa. In conclusion, this picture clearly has shown that the US geochemical composition is quite sophisticated. 


So you see different people, different views. The most important thing to find is TO FIND OUT WHAT WORDS YOU ARE COMFORTABLE WITH.


----------



## saurabhpluto

aumelb1 said:


> Avoid using personal pronouns such as we you, me and etc. It looks unprofessional, even when you get a future job.


In one of the youtube prep videos by Navjot Brar, a tip is shared 

"Whenever you are unable to say anything about the image you can use "As we closely follow the graph, we can see that" can be used as a filler."

I don't know whether it is right or wrong to follow this.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This graph represents revenue and revenue growth rates by region and fiscal year 2014. America had the highest revenue at 63000 followed by europe and greater china at 42000 and 28000 respectively revenue growth rate was maximum for greater China followed by Japan and europe at 12 and 6% respectively in conclusion we can say that although the revenue has been maximum for America the revenue growth rate has been maximum for greater China at 18%

Comments plz


----------



## saurabhpluto

Describe Image for the attached image

My response:

This line graph represents Apple revenue versus capital expenditure excluding retail stores from the year 2005 to 2012 and projected values in 2013 from 2005 to 2011 revenue closely followed the capital expenditure in 2011 revenues stood at 100 million dollars and capital expenditure stood at 3.5 billion dollars. From 2011 to 2012 the revenue was surpassed by capital expenditure and 2013 the capital expenditure rose sharply . in conclusion we can say that capital expenditure has not resulted in revenues post 2011.

Comments plz


----------



## faizanshaikh

Hi Belarus,

Looking at your signature, my fear that 60 points are never helpful has vanished


----------



## tofy79

I would like to share some strange speaking questions from my last attempt,

One of DI was picture related to comparison between human arms hands and other three creatures like animals , bird , then at the button was look like bat(vampire) arm(hand)

also new type of speaking questions seems, that cartoon picture for shore with sunny day , so question about describe picture in three words(only one Q came form this type).


----------



## Bhavis01

Got the below scores in PTE in Sep
S:90; L: 74: W:65; R:84


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> PTE mock A:S55, L65,W67,R65
> PTE mock B:S58, L74,W71,R66,
> Enabling skills: G11, WD47, P52,OF59, SP90..
> Please does Grammer affect speaking scores or just only in writing? What are my chances of 65+? How much of repeat sentence affects speaking? Has anyone scored low in OF and P , and still score maximum in speaking?


I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90, 
GR 85......
How on earth did I score this with this kind 
Of enabling skills.


----------



## Imon

Hey Guys,
Can anyone tell whether using special characters in the writing of PTE is alright? For example, can we write '&' instead of 'and' or '%' instead of 'percent'? 

TIA


----------



## Umarchodhary

Diggy said:


> I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
> 1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
> 2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
> 3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90,
> GR 85......
> How on earth did I score this with this kind
> Of enabling skills.


im sorry to hear that bro but there is no point in appearing in the exam without preparation i think u r struggling with the speaking part why dont u start practising speaking module with some friends who is good in speaking to improve ur OF and Pronunciation ... dont give up i say just work hard


----------



## Umarchodhary

saurabhpluto said:


> Describe Image for the attached image
> 
> My response:
> 
> This line graph represents Apple revenue versus capital expenditure excluding retail stores from the year 2005 to 2012 and projected values in 2013 from 2005 to 2011 revenue closely followed the capital expenditure in 2011 revenues stood at 100 million dollars and capital expenditure stood at 3.5 billion dollars. From 2011 to 2012 the revenue was surpassed by capital expenditure and 2013 the capital expenditure rose sharply . in conclusion we can say that capital expenditure has not resulted in revenues post 2011.
> 
> Comments plz


in the real exam you have to speak spontaneously so i recommend that you upload the google drive audio link of describe image question instead of writing the response in the comment box.


----------



## Diggy

Umarchodhary said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
> 1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
> 2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
> 3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90,
> GR 85......
> How on earth did I score this with this kind
> Of enabling skills.
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry to hear that bro but there is no point in appearing in the exam without preparation i think u r struggling with the speaking part why dont u start practising speaking module with some friends who is good in speaking to improve ur OF and Pronunciation ... dont give up i say just work hard
Click to expand...

Thanks for your concern,no friend around that is very good in it apart from online.I mean it affects my life and my job.I may switch to ielts or go for 489 Northern territory sponsorship. I spoke faster but my pronunciation got bad. I believe PTE-A is not for me.The exam is too energy consuming to be done all in 3 hours. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Imon

Guys, would you like to take some time to comment on my response for the below SWT:

*Passage:* A country's standard of living generally depends on the size of its national income. Standards of living are measured by such things as the number of cars, televisions, telephones, computers, washing machines, and so on, for every one thousand people. There is, however, no standard international index, which is why national income figures are used as a substitute. But the use of these figures to compare the standard of living between countries needs to be done carefully, because they are, at best, only a rough guide which can be misleading. The main problem here is that it is necessary to have a common unit of measurement if any sort of comparison is to be made at all. It has become the custom to use the dollar, and each country's currency is converted at its official exchange rate into a national income figure in dollars. Now, since the exchange rate is often set at an artificial level in relation to dollars, you are likely to end up with a figure that is useless for your purposes.

*TestBuilder's Response:* Comparing the standard of living among countries using national income in dollars as a measure can be misleading, because official exchange rates are often set artificially.

*My Response:* Among all the indices of measuring living standard of a country, including measuring the number of cars, TVs, computers and others, measuring the size of national income is recognized as the international standard; however, this measuring technique is sometimes misleading and useless since it has the drawbacks of inaccurate exchange rate of the country’s currency to the dollars.

TIA


----------



## saurabhpluto

Umarchodhary said:


> in the real exam you have to speak spontaneously so i recommend that you upload the google drive audio link of describe image question instead of writing the response in the comment box.


The response that I am writing here is nothing but the content from speechnotes.co website. This content is captured while I am recording my voice. So, it is the same thing.


----------



## ArGo

saurabhpluto said:


> The response that I am writing here is nothing but the content from speechnotes.co website. This content is captured while I am recording my voice. So, it is the same thing.


Content has less weightage compared to the intonation, oral fluency and pronunciation in speaking sections. What you speak matters but how you speak matters most in speaking. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## auscall

Imon said:


> Hey Guys,
> Can anyone tell whether using special characters in the writing of PTE is alright? For example, can we write '&' instead of 'and' or '%' instead of 'percent'?
> 
> TIA


I would NOT recommend using special characters, its an English exam and I believe it's a lot better to use the actual spelling of these words than use special characters. You may lose marks in write essay, summarize written texts if the PTE software does not recognize special characters.

Thanks.

PTE : 90
[L-90, R-83, S-90, W-90]
ACS submitted: 7th September


----------



## Bhavis01

Diggy said:


> I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
> 1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
> 2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
> 3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90,
> GR 85......
> How on earth did I score this with this kind
> Of enabling skills.


Clearly you have to work on your speaking part.


----------



## david_lie

Diggy said:


> I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
> 1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
> 2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
> 3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90,
> GR 85......
> How on earth did I score this with this kind
> Of enabling skills.



In my opinion, speaking is the most important part for PTE because if you look at the marking structure, speaking contributes to other components as well. For example:
- Read Aloud contributes to both of your speaking and reading,
- Repeat Sentence = speaking and listening,
- Retell Lecture = speaking and listening,
- Answer Short Question = speaking and listening.

Your pronunciation and oral fluency scores indicate that you may need to focus in that area. My take is to:
- Use Google Voice Typing to check whether you have pronounce the words correctly,
- There are lots of free YouTube videos that explain about speaking component of PTE so you may want to check that.

Try to focus on your speaking before you book for your test. In my opinion, it's pointless to appear in the test without adequate skills and practice. 

All the best! 

David


----------



## aumelb1

faizanshaikh said:


> Hi Belarus,
> 
> Looking at your signature, my fear that 60 points are never helpful has vanished


Hi mate, 60 points haven't been invited since the start of the Financial Year. It so pathetic that DIBP deliberately has put a filter to invite from 65... I got lucky but no luck for jobs yet... So depressed here. 


Hi mafe


----------



## aumelb1

saurabhpluto said:


> Describe Image for the attached image
> 
> My response:
> 
> This line graph represents Apple revenue versus capital expenditure excluding retail stores from the year 2005 to 2012 and projected values in 2013 from 2005 to 2011 revenue closely followed the capital expenditure in 2011 revenues stood at 100 million dollars and capital expenditure stood at 3.5 billion dollars. From 2011 to 2012 the revenue was surpassed by capital expenditure and 2013 the capital expenditure rose sharply . in conclusion we can say that capital expenditure has not resulted in revenues post 2011.
> 
> Comments plz



I highly doubt you can recall it this way when speaking in the real test. My idea is to form the script so that you are comfortable with. I am not judging you or whatsoever but if you search for the advice that is all I can suggest.


----------



## Ilay

Diggy said:


> I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
> 1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
> 2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
> 3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90,
> GR 85......
> How on earth did I score this with this kind
> Of enabling skills.




Nooo! Give it a more time to work on your pronunciation. Pay more attention and take short reminders as you listen to. Do listening practice a bit more. Practice summarise written and spoken text..You are almost there..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## faizanshaikh

Hey man! Hope you get a good job soon. Have you been struggling since March for jobs?


----------



## faizanshaikh

Argo, are you up for trying 10 more points in PTE? Just confirming as I am also stuck at 50 points and a 10 in PTE can give me only 60 points


----------



## Diggy

Diggy said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE mock A:S55, L65,W67,R65
> PTE mock B:S58, L74,W71,R66,
> Enabling skills: G11, WD47, P52,OF59, SP90..
> Please does Grammer affect speaking scores or just only in writing? What are my chances of 65+? How much of repeat sentence affects speaking? Has anyone scored low in OF and P , and still score maximum in speaking?
> 
> 
> 
> I finally give up on pte-A after 3 unsuccessful attempts to get 65+ in all bands.
> 1st attempt: LSWR: 69,63,66,64
> 2nd attempt: 66,44,81,66
> 3rd attempt: 62,53,71,74 with enabling skills of: OF 61,PR 33, VO 85,SP 85, WD 90,
> GR 85......
> How on earth did I score this with this kind
> Of enabling skills.
Click to expand...

Thanks all, I will only switch to IELTS since pronunciation and fluency has been a mystery to me since the beginning of the year, I can't continue with PTE-A. My last ielts was LSWR: 7,6.5,6.5,6.5 and I didn't prepare like I have done in my previous PTE-As....the correlation between pronunciation in speaking and oral fluency has eluded me, I improve pronunciation, my fluency gets affected, I try to improve fluency ( speaking faster) my pronunciation gets affected. It is a mystery that is yet to be unravelled by me.Goodluck to everyone as I take another route to achieve my goal, I wish everyone success.


----------



## ArGo

faizanshaikh said:


> Argo, are you up for trying 10 more points in PTE? Just confirming as I am also stuck at 50 points and a 10 in PTE can give me only 60 points


Yes I am..

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibabag

saurabhpluto said:


> Describe Image for the attached image
> 
> My response:
> 
> This image represents migrants detected entering to EU illegally from January to September 2015
> . As we can observe from the image we can see that most of the immigrants are coming from the southern part of eastern meditarian whereas least number of people came from Albania to Greece. E-borders also constituted very less amount of people. In conclusion we can say that people mostly migrated from Southern and Eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> Comments plz


Try to send your recorded answer because it would be easy to assess your pronunciation, grammar and most important is fluency


----------



## Saibabag

aumelb1 said:


> Avoid using personal pronouns such as we you, me and etc. It looks unprofessional, even when you get a future job.


I can completely agree with Aumelb1 because my boss also said the same thing...


----------



## Saibabag

Imon said:


> Guys, would you like to take some time to comment on my response for the below SWT:
> 
> *Passage:* A country's standard of living generally depends on the size of its national income. Standards of living are measured by such things as the number of cars, televisions, telephones, computers, washing machines, and so on, for every one thousand people. There is, however, no standard international index, which is why national income figures are used as a substitute. But the use of these figures to compare the standard of living between countries needs to be done carefully, because they are, at best, only a rough guide which can be misleading. The main problem here is that it is necessary to have a common unit of measurement if any sort of comparison is to be made at all. It has become the custom to use the dollar, and each country's currency is converted at its official exchange rate into a national income figure in dollars. Now, since the exchange rate is often set at an artificial level in relation to dollars, you are likely to end up with a figure that is useless for your purposes.
> 
> *TestBuilder's Response:* Comparing the standard of living among countries using national income in dollars as a measure can be misleading, because official exchange rates are often set artificially.
> 
> *My Response:* Among all the indices of measuring living standard of a country, including measuring the number of cars, TVs, computers and others, measuring the size of national income is recognized as the international standard; however, this measuring technique is sometimes misleading and useless since it has the drawbacks of inaccurate exchange rate of the country’s currency to the dollars.
> 
> TIA


As per my knowledge your response should not exceed more than 35 words and examples should not be included, this is my opinion, Let others comments on it .


----------



## Saibabag

saurabhpluto said:


> The response that I am writing here is nothing but the content from speechnotes.co website. This content is captured while I am recording my voice. So, it is the same thing.


Thank you for sharing the website speechnotes.co


----------



## aumelb1

faizanshaikh said:


> Hey man! Hope you get a good job soon. Have you been struggling since March for jobs?


I ve been here since May. I had one job but it's contract, not permanent.


----------



## aumelb1

Your boss is good


----------



## tycoon

Hi Everyone,
I have been following this thread and was encouraged to read all of your support.
Today I have received my first actual PTE-A test score of yesterday exam. It typically released within 24hrs.

long story short., I share my actual results along with mock test A and B results in order for some of you to make analysis. 

To my surprise, speaking becomes the lowest of all as I am always confident on speaking. Btw, I have tried IELTS once last year.

IELTS >> L7.5 | R9 | W6.5 | S7.5
MockA >> L65 | R61 | W59 | S72
MockB >> L61 | R65 | W62 | S69
Actual >> L68 | R81 | W72 | S65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurungkai

Finally received Overall 90.

LRSW : 90/90/90/90

1st Attempt:
LRSW :86/74/54/90

2nd Attempt:
LRSW: 88/78/85/83

3rd Attempt:
LRSW: 83/86/89/74

4th Attempt:
LRSW: 90/90/90/90


----------



## theillusionist

gurungkai said:


> Finally received Overall 90.
> 
> LRSW : 90/90/90/90
> 
> 1st Attempt:
> LRSW :86/74/54/90
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> LRSW: 88/78/85/83
> 
> 3rd Attempt:
> LRSW: 83/86/89/74
> 
> 4th Attempt:
> LRSW: 90/90/90/90


Please share your experience and also let us know what all you did to improve your scores in each section.


----------



## immigrantdxb

*PTE Scores @ border line Consistently!*

Hello All,

I have attempted PTE 7th time in the past 2 years and here are my scores:

Attempt 1 2016: L54 R75 S90 W52
Attempt 2 2016: L82 R73 S62 W79
Attempt 3 2016: L90 R80 S76 W90
Attempt 4 2017: L73 R80 S81 W77
Attempt 5 2017: L75 R75 S70 W78
Attempt 6 2017: L79 R70 S73 W73
-----------till April 2017--------------------

Re-started now in Oct 2017

Attempt 7 2017: L76 R75 S77 W75
Grammar 84
Oral Fluency 66
Pronunciation 69
Spelling 90
Vocab 69
Written Disc 90

I would like to get 79 are here are my specific queries:
1. Why on earth - i got writing 75, when written discourse and spelling sections have scored 90 pts.
2. My only mistake - is am not consistent in giving attempts and i leave a huge gap. I saw improvement in score on the 3rd attempt which was consistent, but that time i left it thinking - i had given my best shot!
3. Am i really NUTS to still think - i can achieve my desired score, given i am on border line and i realize, somewhere something will improve if i professionally study from e2learning rather than self-study from youtube free videos?

Appreciate some expert opinion. 

--------------------------------
Some Psychological **** : ) @ the end
--------------------------------

(An ant falls down multiple times, but one no one cares the number of times it fell, when it has safely moved up the wall)

Thanks.


----------



## mike129

gurungkai said:


> Finally received Overall 90.
> 
> LRSW : 90/90/90/90
> 
> 1st Attempt:
> LRSW :86/74/54/90
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> LRSW: 88/78/85/83
> 
> 3rd Attempt:
> LRSW: 83/86/89/74
> 
> 4th Attempt:
> LRSW: 90/90/90/90


You are a champion,congrats


----------



## tatsme

I wrote my PTE for the third time. Fingers crossed for the result (Pls God help)
Few new things I noticed which may be of use to all
1. WTD were 4 in number instead of 3.
2. SST were 3 in number
3. One Listening MC- Single answer was a video recording
4. A couple of answer short questions was diagrams/ tables etc.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ArGo

gurungkai said:


> Finally received Overall 90.
> 
> LRSW : 90/90/90/90
> 
> 1st Attempt:
> LRSW :86/74/54/90
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> LRSW: 88/78/85/83
> 
> 3rd Attempt:
> LRSW: 83/86/89/74
> 
> 4th Attempt:
> LRSW: 90/90/90/90


People who mastered with all 90s in first attempt knows what to do to get there. But now you knew what NOT to do to get there. Enlighten us with your experience. Congratulations! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

immigrantdxb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have attempted PTE 7th time in the past 2 years and here are my scores:
> 
> Attempt 1 2016: L54 R75 S90 W52
> Attempt 2 2016: L82 R73 S62 W79
> Attempt 3 2016: L90 R80 S76 W90
> Attempt 4 2017: L73 R80 S81 W77
> Attempt 5 2017: L75 R75 S70 W78
> Attempt 6 2017: L79 R70 S73 W73
> -----------till April 2017--------------------
> 
> Re-started now in Oct 2017
> 
> Attempt 7 2017: L76 R75 S77 W75
> Grammar 84
> Oral Fluency 66
> Pronunciation 69
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 69
> Written Disc 90
> 
> I would like to get 79 are here are my specific queries:
> 1. Why on earth - i got writing 75, when written discourse and spelling sections have scored 90 pts.
> 2. My only mistake - is am not consistent in giving attempts and i leave a huge gap. I saw improvement in score on the 3rd attempt which was consistent, but that time i left it thinking - i had given my best shot!
> 3. Am i really NUTS to still think - i can achieve my desired score, given i am on border line and i realize, somewhere something will improve if i professionally study from e2learning rather than self-study from youtube free videos?
> 
> Appreciate some expert opinion.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Some Psychological **** : ) @ the end
> --------------------------------
> 
> (An ant falls down multiple times, but one no one cares the number of times it fell, when it has safely moved up the wall)
> 
> Thanks.


1. Your Writing scores are not completely dependent on spelling and written discourse. Check your grammar score as well. Also, the multiple choice multiple answers have negative marking and can bring down your score considerably.

3. Take the e2 language paid membership. As far as I have seen, there is no better other way to strengthen your core skills. I have taken it and its awesome.

All the best


----------



## Diggy

gurungkai said:


> Finally received Overall 90.
> 
> LRSW : 90/90/90/90
> 
> 1st Attempt:
> LRSW :86/74/54/90
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> LRSW: 88/78/85/83
> 
> 3rd Attempt:
> LRSW: 83/86/89/74
> 
> 4th Attempt:
> LRSW: 90/90/90/90


Congrats to you. I am even tempted to give it another shot. But hell No!.


----------



## rhassan

Is it preferable to give your opinion in the first paragraph of the essay or in the last one before conclusion?


----------



## gurungkai

ArGo said:


> People who mastered with all 90s in first attempt knows what to do to get there. But now you knew what NOT to do to get there. Enlighten us with your experience. Congratulations!
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just practiced e2language videos on youtube.
> Also for re-order paragraph section: watch sonny english youtube video on it. Its very helpful.
> Also for speaking, dont forget to click next as soon as you are done talking. Do not wait 3 seconds to let the mic close after you are completed with the task. That was one of the main reason for my low score first session.
> 
> I think the reason i got 90 in speaking is because even though i made some mistakes in read aloud and repeat sentence, i jut continued speaking the whole sentence and clicked next immediately.
> Also for answer short question, if you do not know the answer, then dont worry. Just say one word from the question.
> I remember 1 of the question was: what is the point between shoulder and forearm called and i said ankle lmao
> And another where the question was, whats list of chapters contained in the first page of the book called and i said table hahaha
> But in this errors, i said the words and clicked next immediately hence my fluency score was 90 as well.


----------



## ArGo

gurungkai said:


> ArGo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who mastered with all 90s in first attempt knows what to do to get there. But now you knew what NOT to do to get there. Enlighten us with your experience. Congratulations!
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just practiced e2language videos on youtube.
> Also for re-order paragraph section: watch sonny english youtube video on it. Its very helpful.
> Also for speaking, dont forget to click next as soon as you are done talking. Do not wait 3 seconds to let the mic close after you are completed with the task. That was one of the main reason for my low score first session.
> 
> I think the reason i got 90 in speaking is because even though i made some mistakes in read aloud and repeat sentence, i jut continued speaking the whole sentence and clicked next immediately.
> Also for answer short question, if you do not know the answer, then dont worry. Just say one word from the question.
> I remember 1 of the question was: what is the point between shoulder and forearm called and i said ankle lmao
> And another where the question was, whats list of chapters contained in the first page of the book called and i said table hahaha
> But in this errors, i said the words and clicked next immediately hence my fluency score was 90 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Scoring 90 in speaking is not a problem for me. Whereas I struggle in Listening, unable to score beyond 72.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## gurungkai

ArGo said:


> gurungkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Scoring 90 in speaking is not a problem for me. Whereas I struggle in Listening, unable to score beyond 72.
> 
> For listening, i take flow chart kinda notes on MCQ and Highlight correct summary question.
> I think the main task from listening for high points are Highlight incorrect word and fill in the blanks. The repeat sentence and retell lecture also accumulates listening point.
> 
> The easiest way for high correct summary is to realize that it is a short paragraph that consist of a introduction,body and conclusion. Atleast, thats how i was able to perform better.
Click to expand...


----------



## shalinjames

Hello everyone,

My wife took PTE-A on 09-10-2017 awaiting the results. Did anyone go through the same, like receiving the result after 5 days of appearing the exam?

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurungkai

shalinjames said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife took PTE-A on 09-10-2017 awaiting the results. Did anyone go through the same, like receiving the result after 5 days of appearing the exam?
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk



I gave mine on the 12th of october and received it on 13th october within 24 hours.
If your wife has not received it yet, then try contactin the customer support.


----------



## shalinjames

gurungkai said:


> I gave mine on the 12th of october and received it on 13th october within 24 hours.
> If your wife has not received it yet, then try contactin the customer support.


Hmmm thanks for your reply.
It seems strange, few people get their result soon few people get so late.

Which exam centre you took your exam? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

gurungkai said:


> ArGo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurungkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Scoring 90 in speaking is not a problem for me. Whereas I struggle in Listening, unable to score beyond 72.
> 
> For listening, i take flow chart kinda notes on MCQ and Highlight correct summary question.
> I think the main task from listening for high points are Highlight incorrect word and fill in the blanks. The repeat sentence and retell lecture also accumulates listening point.
> 
> The easiest way for high correct summary is to realize that it is a short paragraph that consist of a introduction,body and conclusion. Atleast, thats how i was able to perform better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. This helps! Good luck and best wishes for your immigration.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gurungkai

I gave mine in Nepal, since most of the test centre in australia were fully booked until december.


----------



## ndhankher

gurungkai said:


> I gave mine in Nepal, since most of the test centre in australia were fully booked until december.


Congrats buddy, any tips on written section as well?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

sunilgovindan said:


> 1. Your Writing scores are not completely dependent on spelling and written discourse. Check your grammar score as well. Also, the multiple choice multiple answers have negative marking and can bring down your score considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Take the e2 language paid membership. As far as I have seen, there is no better other way to strengthen your core skills. I have taken it and its awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best




Core skills videos are free. Whether paid membership is worth for money is debatable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JitheshPothera

I gave the PTE exam once last month without any practice, and scores were not good - L 74, R 75, S 60, W 78. Since then I have gone through many practice materials and learnt few tips.
I also purchased PTE practice tests Golden suite from official website. I gave one practice test a week before and my scores are better especially in English. Planning to give the second one next week before my exam on 23rd. 
I recommend purchasing the official practice tests. This helps to identify the areas you need improvement and plan your preparation accordingly.


----------



## Bhavis01

Hi, 
Have anyone got their PTE scores on Saturday or say on weekends?


----------



## chvarma80

Bhavis01 said:


> Hi,
> Have anyone got their PTE scores on Saturday or say on weekends?


I got Sunday. That is an automatic process.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

Ok, I gave my exam yesterday Friday, at 6pm and generally in china, I have always got my scores within 24 hrs. Haven't got my scores yet, so wondering what's wrong


----------



## harsm123

Please share the essay topic.. I am appearing tomorrow..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

Essay Topic: It is argued that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hi Guys,

I always get above 85 in speaking, writing and listening, but I am getting 75 or 76 in reading. This has happened 3 times now. How do I get 79 in Reading as well..?

Any suggestions will be helpfull..

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please evaluate and comment on the attached SWT question and response

Also, can anyone please provide the links for re tell lecture practice. I exhausted youtube videos already.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please evaluate my SWT response attached here


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please evaluate the attached question and response for SWT


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please evaluate attached SWT question and response


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Please evaluate attached SWT question and response




Hey mate, have you got a particular way for succeeding in speaking, cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmigration

Hello!
Guys, tomorrow I am going to have a 3rd attempt. Any last minute tips to gain max marks in listening?
Thanks!


----------



## DEVD_1983

Dear All,
I m planning to book my PTE-A in upcoming week..Either on 21st or on 28th Oct.
So as a part of preparation.I purchased gold kit and attended 1st Mock Exam on saturday(14th Oct).
As they were claiming to give results in 2 hours after submission.I have not yet got after 24 hours..
I mailed them today morning..
I will book exam based on my mock result and by which I will know where to focus more..
Any body has faced same issues for Mock Test ever??
Thanks in advanced ..
Keep posting and let us updated our selves about PTE-A...


----------



## awalkin

Timmigration said:


> Hello!
> Guys, tomorrow I am going to have a 3rd attempt. Any last minute tips to gain max marks in listening?
> Thanks!


Keep your mind consciously active an focused on 2 things:
1. Question on screen
2. Listening question.

with the above you can easily score 80+ in listening test.


----------



## awalkin

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I always get above 85 in speaking, writing and listening, but I am getting 75 or 76 in reading. This has happened 3 times now. How do I get 79 in Reading as well..?
> 
> Any suggestions will be helpfull..
> 
> Thanks


Probably its just 1-2 question types which are making the difference.
You need to note down type of questions which come in exam. Have focused practice to understand and work upon your weak areas.

Ensure in mocks you get 82+ in all sections to safely clear coast in the actual exam.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## awalkin

DEVD_1983 said:


> Dear All,
> I m planning to book my PTE-A in upcoming week..Either on 21st or on 28th Oct.
> So as a part of preparation.I purchased gold kit and attended 1st Mock Exam on saturday(14th Oct).
> As they were claiming to give results in 2 hours after submission.I have not yet got after 24 hours..
> I mailed them today morning..
> I will book exam based on my mock result and by which I will know where to focus more..
> Any body has faced same issues for Mock Test ever??
> Thanks in advanced ..
> Keep posting and let us updated our selves about PTE-A...


I did not face this issue. but it can always happen. "technical reasons" .


----------



## Jascha

Is it true that the result will be only less than 79%, If the PTE result come only after 1 or 2 days?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Jascha said:


> Is it true that the result will be only less than 79%, If the PTE result come only after 1 or 2 days?


not true

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Bhavis01

Hi, 
Does anyone know how can I obtain PTE exam discount voucher coupon as my exam centre is in China?


----------



## Bhavis01

dirkemeert said:


> I got an email from Pearson that my results are available for yesterday's test. But it says technical error when I download them. I contacted customer service and they say that they are working on it and I should wait 24 to 48 hours. Did anyone else experience the same and how much time it really took? Do you get another email once it is available or I should keep on checking on result page?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I have got my result email notification before and when I downloaded my score card it was all blank. After 2 hrs when I tried again I was able to see my results.


----------



## Bhavis01

Ilay said:


> I read somewhere, someone got 19 questions in 40 minutes in reading..and I think why he would lie..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In my last attempt i got 18 questions in reading to be completed in 36 mins


----------



## stha1232

Anyone interested in buying e2language PTE package at discount ? Plz contact me..I have used it for only 5days and haven't submitted assessment as well..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

Hi All,
Any idea why for some people, the results are delayed?


----------



## Bhavis01

Jascha said:


> Hi All,
> Any idea why for some people, the results are delayed?


For how long are you waiting to see your scores?
I gave my exam on friday and still waiting for the results.
I heard as the load is heavy, people in india are getting scores after 5 days. In china we get the scores the very next day. I guess I am still waiting as the scores are not sent out on weekends


----------



## sunilgovindan

Anyone bought a voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/. Also, the site claims Indian rupees 10,700 all inclusive. I have never used a voucher, so as per the above is 10,700 all that needs to be paid for the exam ? Are these schemes genuine ?


----------



## Bhavis01

sunilgovindan said:


> Anyone bought a voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/. Also, the site claims Indian rupees 10,700 all inclusive. I have never used a voucher, so as per the above is 10,700 all that needs to be paid for the exam ? Are these schemes genuine ?


yes, my friends have tried and it works!


----------



## ArGo

sunilgovindan said:


> Anyone bought a voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/. Also, the site claims Indian rupees 10,700 all inclusive. I have never used a voucher, so as per the above is 10,700 all that needs to be paid for the exam ? Are these schemes genuine ?


Yes it is.. I used it in my last attempt.. It was being sold for 9799Rs till last week. Once you enter the voucher code your due will become 0 and you can checkout. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I always get above 85 in speaking, writing and listening, but I am getting 75 or 76 in reading. This has happened 3 times now. How do I get 79 in Reading as well..?
> 
> Any suggestions will be helpfull..
> 
> Thanks


Hi Shaan, 

I am also struggling like you. 3 attempts, 80+ in all 3 sections, and about 72-76 in reading. Realized that it takes a lot of practice, currently preparing for it and will give one final attempt within a month.


----------



## Bhavis01

I gave the PTE exam on Friday, still waiting for my scores. Due to time shortage I missed out 2 WFD. How much impact would it have on the scores? Can any one with the similar experience let me know how hir or her score got impacted overall?


----------



## NAVK

Bhavis01 said:


> I gave the PTE exam on Friday, still waiting for my scores. Due to time shortage I missed out 2 WFD. How much impact would it have on the scores? Can any one with the similar experience let me know how hir or her score got impacted overall?


I had faced the same issue in my previous attempt and scores were a disaster.
SRWL 87/87/59/58 WFD assess writing and listening..I have seen a member of this forum who had the same issue scored same marks.. may be u might get similar scores


----------



## Jascha

My exam was on Saturday


----------



## Bhavis01

NAVK said:


> I had faced the same issue in my previous attempt and scores were a disaster.
> SRWL 87/87/59/58 WFD assess writing and listening..I have seen a member of this forum who had the same issue scored same marks.. may be u might get similar scores


That's horrible! 
Plus it's been close to 3 days now and still haven't got my scores. I used to get my scores within 24 hrs before. Did u also get your scores after few days due to this situation?


----------



## NAVK

Bhavis01 said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had faced the same issue in my previous attempt and scores were a disaster.
> SRWL 87/87/59/58 WFD assess writing and listening..I have seen a member of this forum who had the same issue scored same marks.. may be u might get similar scores
> 
> 
> 
> That's horrible!
> Plus it's been close to 3 days now and still haven't got my scores. I used to get my scores within 24 hrs before. Did u also get your scores after few days due to this situation?
Click to expand...

This issue has got nothing to do with publishing scores..mine was released in one day.. btw are you aiming for 79+??


----------



## sharv

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi Shaan,
> 
> I am also struggling like you. 3 attempts, 80+ in all 3 sections, and about 72-76 in reading. Realized that it takes a lot of practice, currently preparing for it and will give one final attempt within a month.


what an irony my friends everytime i get 85+ in reading 78+ in listening and writing but 75 max in speaking!!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmigration

sharv said:


> what an irony my friends everytime i get 85+ in reading 78+ in listening and writing but 75 max in speaking!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I have the same issues but with getting 79+ in Listening. 
Today was my 3rd attempt and time was up with 3 questions remaining! ;((( A nightmare for the one who has practiced hard.


----------



## GUNBUN

*Sharing my PTE experience*

Finally I have cleared PTE with 79+ after several attempts. 
Here are my personal learning’s / advice for those struggling to get desired scores.

1. Apart from the standard materials (Macmillan, Kenny, Mock software) I have practiced few sections from https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html . This website is in Chinese language and to view in English, Kindly open it in Chrome after installing Google translate plug-in. This website may not be known to many people but they have excellent set of practice exercises for few sections. This website contains some questions which have already appeared in exam and really helpful.

2. Speaking – Describe Image & Retell lecture, I have realized that “Content” has third priority while Pronunciation and Fluency being second and first respectively. Just keep 2-3 points in mind and speak clearly, do not run behind any kind of templates or high vocabulary words. For read aloud – 40 secs. is always more than sufficient, so speak slowly word by word with fluency & pronunciation. That’s it. For Repeat sentence – practice thoroughly from Wenbo.Tv link given above. In repeat sentence, I have made few mistakes but still managed to get 79+. Answer short question – just go through the previous set of questions.

3. Writing – For essays I have prepared a list of shortcut points for all repeated essays and have them in mind before exams. Attaching that doc for your ready, just go through them and it’s more than enough. For summarize written text, my golden advice to everyone – do not frame simple sentences. Instead, make complex compound sentences. This will boost your score. An example of complex compound sentence – “Though Mitchell prefers watching romantic films, he rented the latest spy thriller, and he enjoyed it very much”. Please Google about it and learn to use complex compound sentences in Summarize written text and summarize spoken text as well. It will definitely help.

4. Reading is purely hard work, practice & technique based - no shortcuts here. Practicing 100’s of questions will not work but you need to know right technique to solve a question. For Fill up the blanks, go through Wenbo.tv. And pteacademicexam.com

5.Listening – In Summarize Spoken text – use complex compound sentences, practice from wenbo.tv and other remaining sections also. In Fill up the blanks and write from dictation, directly type on screen to save time. Rest is all practice.

In my final attempt, I have made mistakes in Speaking and listening but still through with 79+ which means few mistakes are acceptable.

At the end, I would say don’t give up with PTE and continue to improve if you fail. The initial years of struggle in cracking PTE will be rewarded with several years of quality life in the first world country.

Getting 65+ may be easy but getting through 79+ is not hit and trial. It requires huge practice especially for an average student like me.

Cheers,
GunBun


----------



## Ilay

GUNBUN said:


> Finally I have cleared PTE with 79+ after several attempts.
> 
> Here are my personal learning’s / advice for those struggling to get desired scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Apart from the standard materials (Macmillan, Kenny, Mock software) I have practiced few sections from https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html . This website is in Chinese language and to view in English, Kindly open it in Chrome after installing Google translate plug-in. This website may not be known to many people but they have excellent set of practice exercises for few sections. This website contains some questions which have already appeared in exam and really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Speaking – Describe Image & Retell lecture, I have realized that “Content” has third priority while Pronunciation and Fluency being second and first respectively. Just keep 2-3 points in mind and speak clearly, do not run behind any kind of templates or high vocabulary words. For read aloud – 40 secs. is always more than sufficient, so speak slowly word by word with fluency & pronunciation. That’s it. For Repeat sentence – practice thoroughly from Wenbo.Tv link given above. In repeat sentence, I have made few mistakes but still managed to get 79+. Answer short question – just go through the previous set of questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Writing – For essays I have prepared a list of shortcut points for all repeated essays and have them in mind before exams. Attaching that doc for your ready, just go through them and it’s more than enough. For summarize written text, my golden advice to everyone – do not frame simple sentences. Instead, make complex compound sentences. This will boost your score. An example of complex compound sentence – “Though Mitchell prefers watching romantic films, he rented the latest spy thriller, and he enjoyed it very much”. Please Google about it and learn to use complex compound sentences in Summarize written text and summarize spoken text as well. It will definitely help.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Reading is purely hard work, practice & technique based - no shortcuts here. Practicing 100’s of questions will not work but you need to know right technique to solve a question. For Fill up the blanks, go through Wenbo.tv. And pteacademicexam.com
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Listening – In Summarize Spoken text – use complex compound sentences, practice from wenbo.tv and other remaining sections also. In Fill up the blanks and write from dictation, directly type on screen to save time. Rest is all practice.
> 
> 
> 
> In my final attempt, I have made mistakes in Speaking and listening but still through with 79+ which means few mistakes are acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, I would say don’t give up with PTE and continue to improve if you fail. The initial years of struggle in cracking PTE will be rewarded with several years of quality life in the first world country.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting 65+ may be easy but getting through 79+ is not hit and trial. It requires huge practice especially for an average student like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GunBun




Hey mate, thank you for sharing your experience and your hard work on essays, it will save huge time.

One point I couldn't really get though, what do you mean by dont run behind any template and high vocabulary words? 

Have you got any pre-made high vocab list for speaking as well? If you dont mind sharing? 

Thanks heaps, really!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

Does anybody have a collocations list with them? Care to share


----------



## shawnfj

*PTE Mock Tests*

Guys, I have just received my scores for Mock Test B which I did in the weekend and I have gotten overall 90! This is indeed a very good motivator as I am sitting my actual exam next week :rockon: :fingerscrossed:

In the second mock test, I used a quality headset rather than cheap ones that distorted my voice and the quality of my responses. 

All the best everyone and I know we all can achieve our desired scores with practice, hard-work and dedication. 

E2 Language is a gem, and is my main basis of learning how to tackle the PTE Academic exam.


----------



## meendar

<b>https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf<b>


----------



## meendar

I have tried twice. Both were working. One at Rs 9300 and another at 10k. I guess, now they have increased the price after July due to GST.


----------



## meendar

meendar said:


> I have tried twice. Both were working. One at Rs 9300 and another at 10k. I guess, now they have increased the price after July due to GST.


This is answer to one of the forum members asked about the ptevoucher. Sorry I didn't reply to the exact thread.


----------



## meendar

shawnfj said:


> Does anybody have a collocations list with them? Care to share


<b>https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf<b>


----------



## meendar

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I always get above 85 in speaking, writing and listening, but I am getting 75 or 76 in reading. This has happened 3 times now. How do I get 79 in Reading as well..?
> 
> Any suggestions will be helpfull..
> 
> Thanks


The most important thing in Reading is "Concentration". If you don't understand in first attempt and try to read another time, you would be loosing the time and it would cost to some other questions. Practice can help you. 
1. As everyone suggested try to eliminate the wrong answers first.
2. In multiple choice answers, read the answers and scan the "relevant words" in the text.
3. Read online journals especially about science and literature. Those are most covered topics in PTE.


----------



## ndhankher

Bhavis01 said:


> I gave the PTE exam on Friday, still waiting for my scores. Due to time shortage I missed out 2 WFD. How much impact would it have on the scores? Can any one with the similar experience let me know how hir or her score got impacted overall?


It might ruin your W,L scores up to a great extent. I missed it as well and impact was huge. Plz sens your scores once you get it.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please evaluate or comment on below essay.

Do you think consumer should avoid overpacked products or it is responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products." Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.


In the consumer goods sector, the question arises that who should avoid packaging – consumers or producers. The essay will discuss why producers have the responsibility to avoid extra packaging of products.
Producers shouldn’t use extra packaging in the manufacturing process. If the manufactured product is not delicate, it is unnecessary to use extra packaging as it increases the overall cost of the end product. For instance, it is useless to waste extra packaging material for products such as clothes or kitchen steel utensils. Fragile products that are prone to shocks if not handled properly require over packing. Hence, producers should consider these factors when making packaging decisions. 
Consumers shouldn’t avoid over-packed products. They should assume that the products are over-packed because they are fragile. For instance, products such as crockery and electronics should be over-packed as they are fragile. Producers are not expected to over-pack products such as clothes. If producers do that, then consumers would be skeptical about the quality of the product. Hence, consumers should accept products that are over-packed assuming that producers hold the responsibility to decide the packaging requirements.
So, it is whose responsibility to avoid over-packed products. In my opinion, it is the producer who should consider all factors before using extra packaging for the product.


----------



## Silas91

Awesome! Thanks for your information! I am now working hard to get 79+, hopefully I can make it.



GUNBUN said:


> Finally I have cleared PTE with 79+ after several attempts.
> Here are my personal learning’s / advice for those struggling to get desired scores.
> 
> n


----------



## saurabhpluto

GUNBUN said:


> Finally I have cleared PTE with 79+ after several attempts.
> Here are my personal learning’s / advice for those struggling to get desired scores.
> 
> 1. Apart from the standard materials (Macmillan, Kenny, Mock software) I have practiced few sections from https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html . This website is in Chinese language and to view in English, Kindly open it in Chrome after installing Google translate plug-in. This website may not be known to many people but they have excellent set of practice exercises for few sections. This website contains some questions which have already appeared in exam and really helpful.
> 
> 2. Speaking – Describe Image & Retell lecture, I have realized that “Content” has third priority while Pronunciation and Fluency being second and first respectively. Just keep 2-3 points in mind and speak clearly, do not run behind any kind of templates or high vocabulary words. For read aloud – 40 secs. is always more than sufficient, so speak slowly word by word with fluency & pronunciation. That’s it. For Repeat sentence – practice thoroughly from Wenbo.Tv link given above. In repeat sentence, I have made few mistakes but still managed to get 79+. Answer short question – just go through the previous set of questions.
> 
> 3. Writing – For essays I have prepared a list of shortcut points for all repeated essays and have them in mind before exams. Attaching that doc for your ready, just go through them and it’s more than enough. For summarize written text, my golden advice to everyone – do not frame simple sentences. Instead, make complex compound sentences. This will boost your score. An example of complex compound sentence – “Though Mitchell prefers watching romantic films, he rented the latest spy thriller, and he enjoyed it very much”. Please Google about it and learn to use complex compound sentences in Summarize written text and summarize spoken text as well. It will definitely help.
> 
> 4. Reading is purely hard work, practice & technique based - no shortcuts here. Practicing 100’s of questions will not work but you need to know right technique to solve a question. For Fill up the blanks, go through Wenbo.tv. And pteacademicexam.com
> 
> 5.Listening – In Summarize Spoken text – use complex compound sentences, practice from wenbo.tv and other remaining sections also. In Fill up the blanks and write from dictation, directly type on screen to save time. Rest is all practice.
> 
> In my final attempt, I have made mistakes in Speaking and listening but still through with 79+ which means few mistakes are acceptable.
> 
> At the end, I would say don’t give up with PTE and continue to improve if you fail. The initial years of struggle in cracking PTE will be rewarded with several years of quality life in the first world country.
> 
> Getting 65+ may be easy but getting through 79+ is not hit and trial. It requires huge practice especially for an average student like me.
> 
> Cheers,
> GunBun



Happy to hear your story. And I like your statement "Quality life in first world country". I can't agree more.

All the best with your application. The tips are helpful.


----------



## Bhavis01

NAVK said:


> This issue has got nothing to do with publishing scores..mine was released in one day.. btw are you aiming for 79+??


Yes! This is my fifth attempt


----------



## hiuchang

Good source of real exam questions for all of the important PTE-Academic test.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

hiuchang said:


> Good source of real exam questions for all of the important PTE-Academic test.


what do you mean?

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## hiuchang

braich.abhijeet said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


I search through facebook and youtube, there are a couple of channels provide previous exam questions. I had the same questions in my real test.
For example, the summary about Mary Marlon: "Mary Mallon was born in Ireland in 1869 and moved to New York in 1893 and
worked as a cook. Although everyone is satisfied with her work, she felt bored
with her boss sometimes. Later, she got a typhoid fever, which could transmit
through water and food. Even before she died, Mary denied she had typhoid fever.
Actually, 22 people were infected by her and one of them died."


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Good day everyone.
I took the mock test B a second time ( the first was two months ago, and my overall was just 58)- and the following were my results: Overall 64
Listening 72
Reading 61
Speaking 58
Writing 68

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 45
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 75
Do you think that I am qualified to give the real exam soon?
Thanks to all of you.


----------



## ArGo

GUNBUN said:


> Finally I have cleared PTE with 79+ after several attempts.
> Here are my personal learning’s / advice for those struggling to get desired scores.
> 
> 1. Apart from the standard materials (Macmillan, Kenny, Mock software) I have practiced few sections from https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html . This website is in Chinese language and to view in English, Kindly open it in Chrome after installing Google translate plug-in. This website may not be known to many people but they have excellent set of practice exercises for few sections. This website contains some questions which have already appeared in exam and really helpful.
> 
> 2. Speaking – Describe Image & Retell lecture, I have realized that “Content” has third priority while Pronunciation and Fluency being second and first respectively. Just keep 2-3 points in mind and speak clearly, do not run behind any kind of templates or high vocabulary words. For read aloud – 40 secs. is always more than sufficient, so speak slowly word by word with fluency & pronunciation. That’s it. For Repeat sentence – practice thoroughly from Wenbo.Tv link given above. In repeat sentence, I have made few mistakes but still managed to get 79+. Answer short question – just go through the previous set of questions.
> 
> 3. Writing – For essays I have prepared a list of shortcut points for all repeated essays and have them in mind before exams. Attaching that doc for your ready, just go through them and it’s more than enough. For summarize written text, my golden advice to everyone – do not frame simple sentences. Instead, make complex compound sentences. This will boost your score. An example of complex compound sentence – “Though Mitchell prefers watching romantic films, he rented the latest spy thriller, and he enjoyed it very much”. Please Google about it and learn to use complex compound sentences in Summarize written text and summarize spoken text as well. It will definitely help.
> 
> 4. Reading is purely hard work, practice & technique based - no shortcuts here. Practicing 100’s of questions will not work but you need to know right technique to solve a question. For Fill up the blanks, go through Wenbo.tv. And pteacademicexam.com
> 
> 5.Listening – In Summarize Spoken text – use complex compound sentences, practice from wenbo.tv and other remaining sections also. In Fill up the blanks and write from dictation, directly type on screen to save time. Rest is all practice.
> 
> In my final attempt, I have made mistakes in Speaking and listening but still through with 79+ which means few mistakes are acceptable.
> 
> At the end, I would say don’t give up with PTE and continue to improve if you fail. The initial years of struggle in cracking PTE will be rewarded with several years of quality life in the first world country.
> 
> Getting 65+ may be easy but getting through 79+ is not hit and trial. It requires huge practice especially for an average student like me.
> 
> Cheers,
> GunBun


Great! Congratulations. Would like to add https://www.enflares.com - this site also has some repeated PTE questions and practice tests which are helpful. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

Hi, 
I gave my exam on friday in Hongkong and till date haven't got my results. 
When I checked in my account the status of my result, it says "Delivery Successful"
What does this mean? By when can I expect my result?


----------



## DEVD_1983

Dear All,
Today I have got my Mock-A test result.
Listening 60
Reading 47
Speaking 51
Writing 59

Enabling Skills

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 37
Pronunciation 32
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90

Any guidance ??I know i have to work hard for all 4 sections to get 65+ but in every section which is maximum scoring and I have to focus more to get 65+??
With this result I am in dilemma to book test on 21st OCT as only 3 days are remaining..May be I will go for 28th OCT..Any opinion..
Please suggest
thanks in advance..


----------



## hiuchang

Bhavis01 said:


> Hi,
> I gave my exam on friday in Hongkong and till date haven't got my results.
> When I checked in my account the status of my result, it says "Delivery Successful"
> What does this mean? By when can I expect my result?


is it your first attempt? if it is you can expect the result very soon.


----------



## Bhavis01

hiuchang said:


> is it your first attempt? if it is you can expect the result very soon.


No, this is my fifth attempt


----------



## NAVK

Bhavis01 said:


> hiuchang said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it your first attempt? if it is you can expect the result very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is my fifth attempt
Click to expand...

U may get your score within two hours..


----------



## Timmigration

Bhavis01 said:


> I gave the PTE exam on Friday, still waiting for my scores. Due to time shortage I missed out 2 WFD. How much impact would it have on the scores? Can any one with the similar experience let me know how hir or her score got impacted overall?


I also missed WFD. Waiting for my result today.


----------



## NAVK

Timmigration said:


> Bhavis01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the PTE exam on Friday, still waiting for my scores. Due to time shortage I missed out 2 WFD. How much impact would it have on the scores? Can any one with the similar experience let me know how hir or her score got impacted overall?
> 
> 
> 
> I also missed WFD. Waiting for my result today.
Click to expand...

I feel the listening part has become tougher than it used to be


----------



## sharma1981

DEVD_1983 said:


> Dear All,
> Today I have got my Mock-A test result.
> Listening 60
> Reading 47
> Speaking 51
> Writing 59
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 37
> Pronunciation 32
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Any guidance ??I know i have to work hard for all 4 sections to get 65+ but in every section which is maximum scoring and I have to focus more to get 65+??
> With this result I am in dilemma to book test on 21st OCT as only 3 days are remaining..May be I will go for 28th OCT..Any opinion..
> Please suggest
> thanks in advance..


Hi

Fluency - Main concern. Dont use fillers like ummmmm errrrrr 
Pronunciation - Needs improvement. 

Focus on these 2 areas.

And spend at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Ilay

shawnfj said:


> Guys, I have just received my scores for Mock Test B which I did in the weekend and I have gotten overall 90! This is indeed a very good motivator as I am sitting my actual exam next week :rockon: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> In the second mock test, I used a quality headset rather than cheap ones that distorted my voice and the quality of my responses.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best everyone and I know we all can achieve our desired scores with practice, hard-work and dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> E2 Language is a gem, and is my main basis of learning how to tackle the PTE Academic exam.




Well, i think this msg is for advertising purpose as i am a budget member and let me tell you how useless it is except e2 pronunciation. I might even say you might be Jay because you have just marketted like he does in his videos..showing off his scores 

Anyway, congrats either way..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

hiuchang said:


> I search through facebook and youtube, there are a couple of channels provide previous exam questions. I had the same questions in my real test.
> 
> For example, the summary about Mary Marlon: "Mary Mallon was born in Ireland in 1869 and moved to New York in 1893 and
> 
> worked as a cook. Although everyone is satisfied with her work, she felt bored
> 
> with her boss sometimes. Later, she got a typhoid fever, which could transmit
> 
> through water and food. Even before she died, Mary denied she had typhoid fever.
> 
> Actually, 22 people were infected by her and one of them died."




What are they mate? Smash pte and pte help?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Fluency - Main concern. Dont use fillers like ummmmm errrrrr
> Pronunciation - Needs improvement.
> 
> Focus on these 2 areas.
> 
> And spend at least 2 weeks.


I second this buddy. Looks like you need a lot more practice before you sit for the actual exam. In fact the actual test has lot more queues to pull you down than taking the mock test at the conform of your room. There are these screamers during speaking task, complainers, timers, freezing AC, your own nerves etc, etc, that will potentially pull down your score. So if your aim is to get 65, I would suggest you must prepare for a full house(90, 90, 90, 90). Of course no one dislikes more than expected marks.

Cheers


----------



## shawnfj

Ilay said:


> Well, i think this msg is for advertising purpose as i am a budget member and let me tell you how useless it is except e2 pronunciation. I might even say you might be Jay because you have just marketted like he does in his videos..showing off his scores
> 
> Anyway, congrats either way..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Ilay for the support, however, I can assure you I am an Accountant in dire needs of points to get an invite (head over to the Accountant thread to see the mayhem that's happening there) and I have no affiliations whatsoever with E2 language nor Jay. 

I just gave credit where it's due as I am a paid user and I feel they have made attempting PTE much easier with their insights. That's just my opinion.

I wouldn't call it showing off, just a way of expressing my delight that I managed to get this on a mock test...and that others could too!

Well, the actual test will matter so putting all my effort into that for now!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## siva26

shawnfj said:


> Thanks Ilay for the support, however, I can assure you I am an Accountant in dire needs of points to get an invite (head over to the Accountant thread to see the mayhem that's happening there) and I have no affiliations whatsoever with E2 language nor Jay.
> 
> I just gave credit where it's due as I am a paid user and I feel they have made attempting PTE much easier with their insights. That's just my opinion.
> 
> I wouldn't call it showing off, just a way of expressing my delight that I managed to get this on a mock test...and that others could too!
> 
> Well, the actual test will matter so putting all my effort into that for now!  :fingerscrossed:


Good luck for your PTE. Anyway like what you said PTE is really helpful with their tip.


----------



## Ilay

shawnfj said:


> Thanks Ilay for the support, however, I can assure you I am an Accountant in dire needs of points to get an invite (head over to the Accountant thread to see the mayhem that's happening there) and I have no affiliations whatsoever with E2 language nor Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave credit where it's due as I am a paid user and I feel they have made attempting PTE much easier with their insights. That's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it showing off, just a way of expressing my delight that I managed to get this on a mock test...and that others could too!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the actual test will matter so putting all my effort into that for now!  :fingerscrossed:




Good luck mate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gurungkai

Ilay said:


> Well, i think this msg is for advertising purpose as i am a budget member and let me tell you how useless it is except e2 pronunciation. I might even say you might be Jay because you have just marketted like he does in his videos..showing off his scores
> 
> Anyway, congrats either way..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems too far fetched to just bash it off as advertisement. I give my due where it needs to be given and E2language is one of them.
Their writing strategies is extremely high quality and easy where i managed to get 90.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

+1 for E2 language's writing methods. i have never written any practice essay and managed to score well in writing section. other section's tips are helpful too.

Speaking is my own personal limitation. I stammer even in my first language.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Ilay

gurungkai said:


> Seems too far fetched to just bash it off as advertisement. I give my due where it needs to be given and E2language is one of them.
> 
> Their writing strategies is extremely high quality and easy where i managed to get 90.




I have nothing to say for their strategies. However; lets all admit their practice questions, particularly reading fill in the blanks are way too insufficient. Answers of some of the speaking questions aren't replied correctly, they are other questions answers. Providing a mere 15 minute one by one tutorial and one assessment for writing etc..its just not worth the money you pay. I feel i ripped off my money. As templates are everywhere already. Their writing templates still requires you to come up with a lot of ideas of your own.. I managed to get 86 with a template of only 1 intro, 1 body and 1 conclusion, which i learned from here. Not the mention the software they use for the web page is too basic. Id rather pay 50 dollars for one hour one by one tutorial for speaking. Now I cannot spare that money because i paid for useless budget membership.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Any recommendations for free mock tests?

I have free tests from ptetutorials. But I found their usage of english bad in the practice questions


----------



## Ham Admanedien

*Hi everyone.
Anyone in UAE could please advise which center is better?
I think there are centers in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
Thanks...*


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ham Admanedien said:


> *Hi everyone.
> Anyone in UAE could please advise which center is better?
> I think there are centers in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
> Thanks...*


JNS centre in AL barsha is better 
Best of luck


----------



## st_141

In my experience of giving PTE examination, I felt the difficulty level has gone up and the scoring is becoming tough. I sat for my 1st attempt in april and it was so easy and my attempt in September was very tough with more and lengthy questions and somehow I felt difference in format, pattern and number of questions. I hope people appearing nowadays can give insights on the same too.

S90, W70, R79, L75 - First Attempt in April

S90, W81, R83, L81 - Second Attempt in September

I would highly suggest the videos of Navjot Brar as it is helpful for people who have an average english skills like me. 

Again, PTE Gold is a good one along with Pearson Gold Kit tests. But I felt the actual scoring is higher than the mocks by Gold Kit.

At the end, Practice Hard and give time to develop skills on individual tasks and work on time management. Along with it get into Reading habit and start reading journals, newspapers and watch English Channels and shows. All these will really help you in achieving your aim and desired score.

All the luck to PTE Aspirants.

Cheers.


----------



## ANAIN

st_141 said:


> In my experience of giving PTE examination, I felt the difficulty level has gone up and the scoring is becoming tough. I sat for my 1st attempt in april and it was so easy and my attempt in September was very tough with more and lengthy questions and somehow I felt difference in format, pattern and number of questions. I hope people appearing nowadays can give insights on the same too.
> 
> S90, W70, R79, L75 - First Attempt in April
> 
> S90, W81, R83, L81 - Second Attempt in September
> 
> I would highly suggest the videos of Navjot Brar as it is helpful for people who have an average english skills like me.
> 
> Again, PTE Gold is a good one along with Pearson Gold Kit tests. But I felt the actual scoring is higher than the mocks by Gold Kit.
> 
> At the end, Practice Hard and give time to develop skills on individual tasks and work on time management. Along with it get into Reading habit and start reading journals, newspapers and watch English Channels and shows. All these will really help you in achieving your aim and desired score.
> 
> All the luck to PTE Aspirants.
> 
> Cheers.


Could you please suggest some links for free mock test. I am targeting 79+ in each module.
Thanks


----------



## GUNBUN

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, thank you for sharing your experience and your hard work on essays, it will save huge time.
> 
> One point I couldn't really get though, what do you mean by dont run behind any template and high vocabulary words?
> 
> Have you got any pre-made high vocab list for speaking as well? If you dont mind sharing?
> 
> Thanks heaps, really!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thanks Ilay, 

Initially I have used some templates in Describe Image, Retell Lecture & summarize Spoken text, like :

The speaker delineates information about___________
The speech maker illustrates about_________ 
The line graph depicts, exhibits, blah blah , etc...

However, later I realized that going to exam with some pre-defined structure hinders fluency/natural flow of speech. It may be useful to get 65+ but 79+ is purely based on technique. In standard PTE books like macmillan you will never find any form of templates/fillers in model answers. In my final PTE attempt I had only one thing in mind, that I will not bother much about content and will speak fluently. It worked. 

Cheers,
GunBun


----------



## st_141

Hey,

I gave 2 mock tests from Gold Kit and other free tests from the voucher that I bought from ptevoucher.in which gave me 23 free mocks with answers and explanations.

Cheers.


----------



## thede3jay

Girlfriend did her PTE-A test last Thursday evening. The processing time to get the scored took until Tuesday evening (5 days, but 3 business days). We were very anxious about the slower-than-expected scores.

Her score was absolutely amasing!
90/90/90/90

(Grammar was lower with only 65, but who cares? She got 90 for everything that actually matters!)


----------



## Kapss

I have my exam in next few hours.


----------



## sunilgovindan

Kapss said:


> I have my exam in next few hours.


All the best!!!


----------



## saurabhpluto

st_141 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I gave 2 mock tests from Gold Kit and other free tests from the voucher that I bought from ptevoucher.in which gave me 23 free mocks with answers and explanations.
> 
> Cheers.


How did you find them?

I didn't like their english usage in the practice questions. Don't know how it is in the practice tests


----------



## Bhavis01

thede3jay said:


> Girlfriend did her PTE-A test last Thursday evening. The processing time to get the scored took until Tuesday evening (5 days, but 3 business days). We were very anxious about the slower-than-expected scores.
> 
> Her score was absolutely amasing!
> 90/90/90/90
> 
> (Grammar was lower with only 65, but who cares? She got 90 for everything that actually matters!)


Congrats  I am still waiting for my scores. I gave my exam in Hongkong last friday


----------



## chaith11

how to check score in PTE... i cant find the view my score option, i can only see send scores.
Pls help


----------



## Bhavis01

chaith11 said:


> how to check score in PTE... i cant find the view my score option, i can only see send scores.
> Pls help


I am too facing this issue. Can't see my scores, just send scores option


----------



## chaith11

that cant be done.. it shows only to insitutes..


----------



## NAVK

Bhavis01 said:


> chaith11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how to check score in PTE... i cant find the view my score option, i can only see send scores.
> Pls help
> 
> 
> 
> I am too facing this issue. Can't see my scores, just send scores option
Click to expand...

Once you receive an email about scores then you will be able to view it


----------



## Heprex

chaith11 said:


> how to check score in PTE... i cant find the view my score option, i can only see send scores.
> Pls help


That button will only appear once you receive an email indicating that your scores are available.


----------



## Kapss

It was an average exam, lets see the results. Describe images were more pictures than graphs. Repeat sentences were lengthy.


----------



## NAVK

Kapss said:


> It was an average exam, lets see the results. Describe images were more pictures than graphs. Repeat sentences were lengthy.


Do you recollect any of your ques as my friend also gave an attempt today..want to check if you have got similar ques


----------



## srikanthreddy

Kapss said:


> It was an average exam, lets see the results. Describe images were more pictures than graphs. Repeat sentences were lengthy.


I am attempting in a couple of days. Was it your 1st attempt?


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends. I´ve just written an essay by using two different templates. One is the most popular (These days..) and another one is from e2language school. Please feel free to comment! Do you believe that this essay would be enough for 79+ score?

*Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. What is your opinion about this? Discuss with
appropriate examples.	*

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about big shopping malls that are often used instead of small shops. While it is possible to claim that people cannot benefit from large malls, my view is that the advantages outweigh the disadvantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analyzing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why large shopping malls are very convenient due to the fact that people can get whatever they want in one place. In other words, they can save the time and costs because they do not need to drive to many different places. People´s savings worldwide has risen tenfold in the past four decades because of using big shopping malls, according to a new study led by the World Shopping Organization (WSO). It cannot be denied that large shopping centers can save the time and money of many people. 

Those who argue for small shops have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. It is claimed that small shops are currently not as crowded as the bigger ones, and it makes the shopping less stressful. Clearly, in order to avoid big lines and many cars at the car park, many people prefer small shops. For example, if someone needs a particular product, it is much easier to come to a specific shop and buy what is needed. Therefore, small shops can benefit people who want to avoid stress and big crowds.

This essay explained the reasons why people should or should not use large shopping malls. Although it is considered by many that small shops are less stressful, in my opinion, large shopping malls can help many people to save their time and money because they can buy everything in one place and do not need to drive to many different small shops.


----------



## Ptera

st_141 said:


> In my experience of giving PTE examination, I felt the difficulty level has gone up and the scoring is becoming tough. I sat for my 1st attempt in april and it was so easy and my attempt in September was very tough with more and lengthy questions and somehow I felt difference in format, pattern and number of questions. I hope people appearing nowadays can give insights on the same too.
> 
> S90, W70, R79, L75 - First Attempt in April
> 
> S90, W81, R83, L81 - Second Attempt in September
> 
> I would highly suggest the videos of Navjot Brar as it is helpful for people who have an average english skills like me.
> 
> Again, PTE Gold is a good one along with Pearson Gold Kit tests. But I felt the actual scoring is higher than the mocks by Gold Kit.
> 
> At the end, Practice Hard and give time to develop skills on individual tasks and work on time management. Along with it get into Reading habit and start reading journals, newspapers and watch English Channels and shows. All these will really help you in achieving your aim and desired score.
> 
> All the luck to PTE Aspirants.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi mate,
As I can see, your scores became better from April to Septemer, although you say the exam became harder.. 
Anyway, I feel the same. I took my exam back in March and the 2nd one in September.. I must say, it seems to be more difficult and the scoring was quite tough.. 
Can they really change the difficulty by not informing anyone?


----------



## st_141

I got a better score as I prepared really hard for the same and on my first attempt it was not the case as the paper was damn easy. Many of my friends complain the same that PTE is taking IELTS route and it is getting tougher.

Moreover, I think PTE is becoming tough as they want the points table to come down for immigration purpose. Lets say for my example wherein 75 is the cut off and it is persistent for General Accountant for quite a few months and people with 70 and 65 points are waiting for ages for an invite. So, it might be to get the points table back to normal that Pearson is making PTE tough for people who wants 79+ to claim 20 points. Its just a thought tough.

Cheers.


----------



## JG

They make money out of each candidate but we losing our opportunities really.


----------



## st_141

josygeorge000 said:


> They make money out of each candidate but we losing our opportunities really.


Couldn't agree more on that..


----------



## lupilipid

Hey guys, I finally passed PTE in my 6th attempt. Was struggling to score 79 in speaking but finally got it. If anyone is struggling with speaking, shoot me a PM and I will get back to you when I have time. I will be busy with submitting my EOI, so expect late replies lol.


----------



## Timmigration

Hello guys. I am struggling with Listening section for 79+. I got 75 two times but couldnt get ahead of that I dont know why. Can someone tell me the scoring details, rough idea?
i have done following estimates:

Summarize spoken text: 10
Multiple choice : 5-6
M Single Choice: 2
Highlight summary: 2
Fill in the blanks: 8-10
Missing words: 2
Highlite incorrect word: 8-10
WFD: 15-16

Total 56-58

90-58 = 32. From where these 32 numbers are coming from?
Had any body struggled with Listening?
I left WFD section in my third attempt and got 56 numbers only!


----------



## andyrent

HI all ... need tips for Speaking & Reading.
I have appeared 3 times , below are my scores - I am having trouble in Reading and Speaking.
On 3rd attempt I was able to get 79 in Reading but then got less in Speaking... 

Can someone please advice ... what I should do next... or keep on giving this test. I need 79 in all sections.

Nov-16	Sep-17	Oct-17
Listening 81 86 81
Reading 73 70 79
Speaking 76 85 75
Writing 82 71 88
Grammer 89 68 90
Oral Fluency 62 82 66
Pronunciation 74 86  78
Spelling 78 64 90
Vocabulary 90 84 81
Written Discourse 90 79 90


Regards
Andy


----------



## venkatesh581

Hi, Yes I am from Hyderabad. How is your preparation going?


----------



## Ilay

Timmigration said:


> Hello guys. I am struggling with Listening section for 79+. I got 75 two times but couldnt get ahead of that I dont know why. Can someone tell me the scoring details, rough idea?
> i have done following estimates:
> 
> Summarize spoken text: 10
> Multiple choice : 5-6
> M Single Choice: 2
> Highlight summary: 2
> Fill in the blanks: 8-10
> Missing words: 2
> Highlite incorrect word: 8-10
> WFD: 15-16
> 
> Total 56-58
> 
> 90-58 = 32. From where these 32 numbers are coming from?
> Had any body struggled with Listening?
> I left WFD section in my third attempt and got 56 numbers only!




Retell, repeat sentence, single questions..?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

Hi

Someone kindly let me know, whether we need to adjust the microphone settings while attending PTE?

Because, when i usually check the microphone before starting the exam, my voice recorded used to be very low. Any option to increase the volume?


----------



## Bhavis01

Timmigration said:


> Hello guys. I am struggling with Listening section for 79+. I got 75 two times but couldnt get ahead of that I dont know why. Can someone tell me the scoring details, rough idea?
> i have done following estimates:
> 
> Summarize spoken text: 10
> Multiple choice : 5-6
> M Single Choice: 2
> Highlight summary: 2
> Fill in the blanks: 8-10
> Missing words: 2
> Highlite incorrect word: 8-10
> WFD: 15-16
> 
> Total 56-58
> 
> 90-58 = 32. From where these 32 numbers are coming from?
> Had any body struggled with Listening?
> I left WFD section in my third attempt and got 56 numbers only!


Speaking, Reading and Writing also contribute to Listening as they all are inter connected. 
I missed 2 WFD and got 62 in L and 64 In W. So it's important to focus on all sections.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

lupilipid said:


> Hey guys, I finally passed PTE in my 6th attempt. Was struggling to score 79 in speaking but finally got it. If anyone is struggling with speaking, shoot me a PM and I will get back to you when I have time. I will be busy with submitting my EOI, so expect late replies lol.


i am not able to send you pm


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi friends.
Does it make any difference if i type ( study) instead of (immigration) in the purpose field while booking for the real test?
I think the correction process become biased against the immigrants if the targeted countries such as Australia,Canada ask PTE to do so. What do you think?


----------



## saurabhpluto

I gave a mock test today. Few queries.

(1). In some questions there is no tone, so should I wait for recording and start from second 1 or should I start directly at second 0 when the recording begins.

(2). If I complete the recording for read aloud before the bar ends should I press next or wait for the recording bar to finish

(3). Not able to check whether I am running late on time in reading section as it is tough to understand how many questions are left in the section


----------



## meendar

saurabhpluto said:


> I gave a mock test today. Few queries.
> 
> (1). In some questions there is no tone, so should I wait for recording and start from second 1 or should I start directly at second 0 when the recording begins.
> 
> (2). If I complete the recording for read aloud before the bar ends should I press next or wait for the recording bar to finish
> 
> (3). Not able to check whether I am running late on time in reading section as it is tough to understand how many questions are left in the section


If there is no tone and recording started, you should start immediately. If there is tone, then start after the tone.

You can click next when you finished the answer. System wait for 3 secs to close automatically. In my experience, I don't see both these cases affect the scoring.

In the right most corner you could see remaining time/remaining questions.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi friends.
> Does it make any difference if i type ( study) instead of (immigration) in the purpose field while booking for the real test?
> I think the correction process become biased against the immigrants if the targeted countries such as Australia,Canada ask PTE to do so. What do you think?


I don't think test is biased on immigration or study. I took pte twice and I used immigration as the purpose in both cases. Based on my preparation and confidence level, whatever I estimated was the outcome score. In the second time, my preparing was good and I could achieve s expected.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza

Guyyyssss and ladieeeeeeeess, 
I want to share that I got what I needed in my 5th attempt, so happy 

Thank you all for your help and support in this thread.

I will keep checking and try to help you as much as I can. 

Thank you all!!!


----------



## tofy79

kubaza said:


> Guyyyssss and ladieeeeeeeess,
> I want to share that I got what I needed in my 5th attempt, so happy
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support in this thread.
> 
> I will keep checking and try to help you as much as I can.
> 
> Thank you all!!!


Many Congratulations ((Mabrook)) . :first:


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please comment on my response for attached SWT


----------



## saurabhpluto

saurabhpluto said:


> Please comment on my response for attached SWT


Attached correct JPEG


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please comment on my response for attached SWT. Please evaluate


----------



## kubaza

saurabhpluto said:


> Please comment on my response for attached SWT. Please evaluate


Hi Saurabhpluto,

I think in the last one, there are too many commas. Try to use which/that instead.
And in previous one, I wouldn't use "didn't" or any similar shorter version since this is an academic writing.

In my previous attempts, I couldn't score higher than 79 in writing but I was using same words in SWT. In last one, I tried to paraphrase everything and told in a different way, so I could score 88.

Paraphrasing is a good way to increase your writing, vocabulary and I believe written discourse as well.


----------



## kubaza

Also you have used "marriages" 4 times. Try not to do that, better to find another way.


----------



## Timmigration

kubaza said:


> Guyyyssss and ladieeeeeeeess,
> I want to share that I got what I needed in my 5th attempt, so happy
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support in this thread.
> 
> I will keep checking and try to help you as much as I can.
> 
> Thank you all!!!


Hello buddy!
Congratz on your scores.

Can you please help me in boosting my Listening score beyond 75? I gave the test two times and both times i got 75.

I dont know where to put my focus on to increase the numbers.

Please help!!
Thanks!!


----------



## kubaza

Timmigration said:


> Hello buddy!
> Congratz on your scores.
> 
> Can you please help me in boosting my Listening score beyond 75? I gave the test two times and both times i got 75.
> 
> I dont know where to put my focus on to increase the numbers.
> 
> Please help!!
> Thanks!!


What I did to increase my listening were:

-Practiced all ASQ, WFD and DI materials from youtube but started to eliminate the ones I can already do. Focussed what I do not understand in the first time and improved them. 
-Improved my RL and SST by practicing everyday- Did not use same words they use in the audios but paraphrased them. Noted down all key points such as dates, rates, numbers, etc. 
- I used 10 minutes break and it helped me to increase my energy before Listening section.
-Very high concentration during the exam. I even came to a point that I was totally collapsed after the exam, soo tired...


----------



## kubaza

AAA almost forgot. One last thing was I listened to someone's recommendation here. After my 4th attempt, I had shared how frustrated I was and someone told me that I might be doing less because of stress. So I should bring someone with me to the exam. (Not a few people, might create more stress. 1 person would be nice!!!)

I asked my most motivating friend to come with me and he waited me outside. Took my bags, stuff, prepared me coffee, motivated me, helped in everything. 

I believe this had a very big impact on my concentration.


----------



## chriskwoktk

Just received the result of my second attempt, 65+ only, but that is what I need.

Just some statistics for reference.

IELTS (2017-09-09)
LRSW 9/9/6.5/7

PTE Official Mock Test A (2017-09-30)
LRSW 72/74/64/78

PTE Official Mock Test B (2017-10-08)
LRSW 77/75/62/82

PTE 1st (2017-10-13)
LRSW 60/80/73/65

PTE 2nd (2017-10-18)
LRSW 74/90/70/82

I screwed up in the listening part of my first attempt because I spent too much time thinking the answers of one multiple answer item and make myself unable to answer 3 dictation items at the last. That costed me big penalties to the listening and writing scores and extra 2XXUSD for retest.

Here are some points worth noting:
- Speaking score at actual test would be higher than the mock, possibly because of better microphone quality of the test center.
- Try to speak after the beep sound has completely vanished, otherwise only latter half of your first word is recorded. That is another reason I think why I scored low in my mock exams.
- In general, the average difficulty of actual test is comparable to the mock.
- The difficulty of test can vary a lot in each attempt. In my 2nd attempt, the reading part is much much easier than the 1st attempt, while the writing is more difficult.
- I think I encountered one or two items in the real exam that are identical from some practice test, such as a re-order paragraph item about journalists want to maintain objectivity by including all views of a problem but cannot do so in reality.
- Time management is important, don't spend too much time on one item.
- PTE-A is not necessary easier than IELTS. To me, IELTS is easier in the overall level of difficulty, especially in listening and reading. However, PTE-A is more generous in giving marks in writing and speaking. So, it depends on your areas of strength and weakness.


----------



## Ptera

kubaza said:


> AAA almost forgot. One last thing was I listened to someone's recommendation here. After my 4th attempt, I had shared how frustrated I was and someone told me that I might be doing less because of stress. So I should bring someone with me to the exam. (Not a few people, might create more stress. 1 person would be nice!!!)
> 
> I asked my most motivating friend to come with me and he waited me outside. Took my bags, stuff, prepared me coffee, motivated me, helped in everything.
> 
> I believe this had a very big impact on my concentration.


Congratulations on your nice score! Good luck for your visa plans!
Do you rememer the essay topic and SWT topics?


----------



## Heprex

Where do all rumors about PTE coming from? I mean seriously. Of course they will add new questions. Of course there will be items that's hard and easy. But all of these can be coped by practicing.


----------



## chriskwoktk

Bhavis01 said:


> Congrats  I am still waiting for my scores. I gave my exam in Hongkong last friday


I also took my exam in HK last friday and I received the result exactly 24 hours after.


----------



## kubaza

Ptera said:


> Congratulations on your nice score! Good luck for your visa plans!
> Do you rememer the essay topic and SWT topics?



Thank you Ptera.

Essay: Responsible for global climate change: gov/corp/indiv.
SWT: The Indian farmer,... dont remember rest


----------



## venkatesh581

*Review comments needed for essay*

Can any one review the below essay and advise for any improvements?

Essay - Any recent invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society?

In recent days, there are so many innovations in different fields and it is often discussed that those are helpful or harmful for humans. While it is possible to claim that these innovations are not helpful, I believe that these inventions are beneficial for people. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view along with supporting arguments followed by a reasoned conclusion.
To begin with, there are numerous reasons why the recent inventions are helpful for humans. Firstly, the innovation in technology is enhancing people communication. Moreover, people can now communicate each other even they are living in different cities. As an example, people can now see and talk each other using video call communication technology even they are living in different continents and time zones. Thus, this communication technology brought people together irrespective of their cities.
Secondly, the recent innovations in healthcare domain enhanced people living conditions. Furthermore, using these inventions, person’s illness can be identified and cured within the short span of time without being affected much. For instance, the recent development of identifying microparticles in blood samples, allowed doctors to identify the root cause of illness in short duration to start treatment. Therefore, the patient can get rid of the disease quickly.
In a nutshell, taking into account the arguments discussed, the great innovations in technology and healthcare are indeed helpful for people.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Can anyone share good sources for re order and fill in the blanks in reading section


----------



## mjke1337

kubaza said:


> AAA almost forgot. One last thing was I listened to someone's recommendation here. After my 4th attempt, I had shared how frustrated I was and someone told me that I might be doing less because of stress. So I should bring someone with me to the exam. (Not a few people, might create more stress. 1 person would be nice!!!)
> 
> I asked my most motivating friend to come with me and he waited me outside. Took my bags, stuff, prepared me coffee, motivated me, helped in everything.
> 
> I believe this had a very big impact on my concentration.


It was me


----------



## kubaza

mjke1337 said:


> It was me


Mjke, Thank you mate!!!! 

THANK YOU!!!! 

Brillant advice  :rockon:


----------



## JitheshPothera

Just did my second mock test and got the scores within 10 mins, just like first mock test.
PTE Exam - L 74 / R 75 / S 60 / W 78 - 28 Aug 2017
PTE Mock A - L 79 / R 74 / S 85 / W 77 - 08 Oct 2017
PTE Mock B - L 86 / R 79 / S 71 / W 85 - 19 Oct 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337

you nailed it bro in your final attempt 



kubaza said:


> Mjke, Thank you mate!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Brillant advice  :rockon:


----------



## jjeon

Hello guys  
I took my PTE last Friday and there is good and bad news.
I stretched my speaking score to above 80 and in fact as close as 90 as well as the reading part.
But I cannot figure out ways to improve my listening score. I am stuck at 65 and not going any further than that. Once I thought PTE would be peculiarly easy when I switched from Ielts to PTE, at least for the Listening part...

I would greatly appreciate it if you could have a look at my scores I have got for the last two PTE exams and give me like a mere conjecture of where I am potentially losing marks in Listening part? Thank you folks xD

Very last attempt 2nd last attempt
Listening 64 65
Reading 84 76
Speaking 88 72
Writing 70 74
Grammar 90 77
Oral fluency 72 70
Pronunciation 88 76
Spelling 84 78
Vocabulary 79 55
Written discourse 57 90


----------



## DEVD_1983

I was planning to book my PTE-A on 28th OCT but as yesterday there was some issue on website I could not check seat availability yesterday and today when I checked,I found its already gone.
As I am based in Saudi at the moment ,I made my Pearson account and put address of Saudi. Since there is no any nearest test date in saudi and I have plan to go India this month end so I am thinking to book exam for indian test centre.
Do I need to change address and other details in existing Pearson account to book test for INdia or I have to make new account??
YOur timed advice is highly appreciated.
I am read to book exam ..please expect your advice.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi friends.
I am preparing for the real test with uncertainty, especially that I got in the mock B ( LWSR 72/68/58/61) . My inquiry here is about describe image. Is the mainstream for it to be simple or complicated and vague? I found this type of questions the most challenging, specially that I am not speaking English at work or home, so my fluency is a little bit mediocre.
Please advise.


----------



## Ptera

Ignor this sentence:
Re-tell lecture( talk maximum 35-37 sec), very important no more than 40 sec!!!

It was about re-tell lecture..)9


----------



## jjeon

From my experience, I can tell you that you can book it without having to change any personal details on your account even if you are sitting the test in another country. I sat for PTE when I was on a holiday abroad and it was ok.


----------



## DEVD_1983

Other than Gold kit for MOCK tests ,which website is good to take more complete practice tests??
Paid or free any tests are ok..


----------



## braich.abhijeet

DEVD_1983 said:


> I was planning to book my PTE-A on 28th OCT but as yesterday there was some issue on website I could not check seat availability yesterday and today when I checked,I found its already gone.
> As I am based in Saudi at the moment ,I made my Pearson account and put address of Saudi. Since there is no any nearest test date in saudi and I have plan to go India this month end so I am thinking to book exam for indian test centre.
> Do I need to change address and other details in existing Pearson account to book test for INdia or I have to make new account??
> YOur timed advice is highly appreciated.
> I am read to book exam ..please expect your advice.


PM me

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Need help with PTE-A Reading*

Hi All,

I have taken PTE-A thrice but couldn't hit the bulls eye.

Jun Sep Oct
L 74 87 88 
R 78 76 71
S 90 71 90
W 75 88 85

Can someone please help me / give pointers for PTE-A reading. I am facing difficulty mainly in -


> Multiple Choice Multiple Answer


 and


> Re-order paragraphs


.

Thanks !


----------



## govtec

Hi All,

I just wanted to share my experience with everyone and have a question for those who are going through the journey as well. I completed the exam for the first time 2 days ago and my grades were the following: Listening 63, Reading 86, Speaking 90, Writing 62. 

It is important to note that I ran out of time in the fill in the blanks section as well as highlight incorrect words. I believe this is the reason why my listening and writing grades were so low. I missed about 7-8 questions between the 2 sections because of my time situation. Has anyone else have similar experience?...Keep in mind I've lived and attended school in America since I was 3 yrs old but my weakest area is in writing.

Thanks


----------



## chriskwoktk

govtec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience with everyone and have a question for those who are going through the journey as well. I completed the exam for the first time 2 days ago and my grades were the following: Listening 63, Reading 86, Speaking 90, Writing 62.
> 
> It is important to note that I ran out of time in the fill in the blanks section as well as highlight incorrect words. I believe this is the reason why my listening and writing grades were so low. I missed about 7-8 questions between the 2 sections because of my time situation. Has anyone else have similar experience?...Keep in mind I've lived and attended school in America since I was 3 yrs old but my weakest area is in writing.
> 
> Thanks


Same case here. Missed three dictation items due to insufficient time in 1st attempt.
It seriously affected my listening and writing scores.


----------



## mjke1337

govtec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience with everyone and have a question for those who are going through the journey as well. I completed the exam for the first time 2 days ago and my grades were the following: Listening 63, Reading 86, Speaking 90, Writing 62.
> 
> It is important to note that I ran out of time in the fill in the blanks section as well as highlight incorrect words. I believe this is the reason why my listening and writing grades were so low. I missed about 7-8 questions between the 2 sections because of my time situation. Has anyone else have similar experience?...Keep in mind I've lived and attended school in America since I was 3 yrs old but my weakest area is in writing.
> 
> Thanks


Same with me, you can see my 1st attempt score in my signature. I was out of time in listening and missed on 4 questions.


----------



## Bhavis01

govtec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience with everyone and have a question for those who are going through the journey as well. I completed the exam for the first time 2 days ago and my grades were the following: Listening 63, Reading 86, Speaking 90, Writing 62.
> 
> It is important to note that I ran out of time in the fill in the blanks section as well as highlight incorrect words. I believe this is the reason why my listening and writing grades were so low. I missed about 7-8 questions between the 2 sections because of my time situation. Has anyone else have similar experience?...Keep in mind I've lived and attended school in America since I was 3 yrs old but my weakest area is in writing.
> 
> Thanks


You are right, missing out any section will have a very big impact. In my last attempt i missed 2 WFD and my L & W are 62, 64 respectively. So time management is the key.


----------



## govtec

Good to know that time management is key. Is there a good rule of thumb on the amount of minutes that should be spent on each question in the 2nd and 3rd section of the exam? Thanks


----------



## Bhavis01

govtec said:


> Good to know that time management is key. Is there a good rule of thumb on the amount of minutes that should be spent on each question in the 2nd and 3rd section of the exam? Thanks


I would say for reading each question not more than 2 mins 
Listening assuming the fact that the recording is for 1 min or 1.30min... spend not more than 1min or less than 30 seconds. If you are not sure about any answer, don't get stuck. Just choose some answer and move on. In listening the last 2 sections HIW and WFD hold the maximum weightage.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Failing to understand why the correct order for the attached problem is 2143.

Can anyone assist here?


----------



## siva26

saurabhpluto said:


> Failing to understand why the correct order for the attached problem is 2143.
> 
> Can anyone assist here?



I think its 4,1,2,3


----------



## saurabhpluto

siva26 said:


> I think its 4,1,2,3


As per the below website, the correct answer is 2143

https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html


----------



## Silas91

chriskwoktk said:


> I also took my exam in HK last friday and I received the result exactly 24 hours after.


Hey, I'm working hard in PTE and targeting 79+ as well! When will you take another test? 
I m going take it next month in HK as well!


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Failing to understand why the correct order for the attached problem is 2143.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone assist here?




So, if I didn't know the answer, would have been better as now i am matching the most logical explanation with it.

Well,

This is a problem solution paragraph. No need to say the problem is introduced as they haven't won any prize.

Second comes as the reason of the problem. So, won't fit anywhere else. 

Moving up the value chain refers back to shortage in the second line.

Finally last one is a suggested solution to the problem. 


Yes i know, third line sounds like a solution is introduced there as well, however, the value cannot be refer back to anything in the sentence where prof makes a statement..

Cheers.. 

Please share the reason suggested by the webpage you are practicing..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk

Silas91 said:


> Hey, I'm working hard in PTE and targeting 79+ as well! When will you take another test?
> I m going take it next month in HK as well!


I need 65+ only so I won't take another one


----------



## Silas91

chriskwoktk said:


> I need 65+ only so I won't take another one


basically, I don't want to take PTE again but as the waiting time is too long for 263111 with only 65, therefore I have to take the initiative and try to get extra 10 from PTE


----------



## sharma1981

Silas91 said:


> basically, I don't want to take PTE again but as the waiting time is too long for 263111 with only 65, therefore I have to take the initiative and try to get extra 10 from PTE


Thats right thing to do .... go thru tips and tricks in PTE-A thread. ALso go thru E2 Language youtube videos


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

During the pte exam, can we take a water bottle along with us
Thanks


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

Vineethmarkonda said:


> During the pte exam, can we take a water bottle along with us
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


No, u can't. U are allowed to take only your passport and locker key.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Ilay said:


> So, if I didn't know the answer, would have been better as now i am matching the most logical explanation with it.
> 
> Well,
> 
> This is a problem solution paragraph. No need to say the problem is introduced as they haven't won any prize.
> 
> Second comes as the reason of the problem. So, won't fit anywhere else.
> 
> Moving up the value chain refers back to shortage in the second line.
> 
> Finally last one is a suggested solution to the problem.
> 
> 
> Yes i know, third line sounds like a solution is introduced there as well, however, the value cannot be refer back to anything in the sentence where prof makes a statement..
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> Please share the reason suggested by the webpage you are practicing..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The website doesn't give the logical explanation. There is just an answer.


----------



## saurabhpluto

My answer for the attached re order is 1324. 

The answer given on website is 3241.

My argument is how can 3 be before 1 as sentence 1 tells who was Lindbergh. Before introducing someone how can one tell about his acts.

I seriously think that the answer on this website is wrong. Can some plz throw light


----------



## Imon

saurabhpluto said:


> My answer for the attached re order is 1324.
> 
> The answer given on website is 3241.
> 
> My argument is how can 3 be before 1 as sentence 1 tells who was Lindbergh. Before introducing someone how can one tell about his acts.
> 
> I seriously think that the answer on this website is wrong. Can some plz throw light


I think urs is the correct one

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> The website doesn't give the logical explanation. There is just an answer.




Well then i hope my answer could enlighten you a little bit..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

This is a tricky one.

If you approach in the logic of sequencing - this is another way of writing a paragraph without chronological order- he won the price after all he did. He cannot win the prize before he flied..Besides, sentence one isn't the only sentence which points out who he was. Also the 3rd highlights that he was an ordinary pilot and instantly became famous after flying from the usa to france in a day.. 1st sentence gives extra detail about him which could be just fine without it.

Paragraphs can be written also as cause and effect and effect and cause. Which comes first doesn't matter. So, the effect of his becoming famous is due to his flight as in the second sentence. He was the first person to do that, as a result he was awarded for his historic exploit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy

Can we write persons or product names in an essay while giving example?


----------



## Ilay

srikanthreddy said:


> Can we write persons or product names in an essay while giving example?




Yea but better to be known internationally.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy

Ilay said:


> Yea but better to be known internationally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. Then, better I should avoid.


----------



## nader_amj

Timmigration said:


> Hello guys. I am struggling with Listening section for 79+. I got 75 two times but couldnt get ahead of that I dont know why. Can someone tell me the scoring details, rough idea?
> i have done following estimates:
> 
> Summarize spoken text: 10
> Multiple choice : 5-6
> M Single Choice: 2
> Highlight summary: 2
> Fill in the blanks: 8-10
> Missing words: 2
> Highlite incorrect word: 8-10
> WFD: 15-16
> 
> Total 56-58
> 
> 90-58 = 32. From where these 32 numbers are coming from?
> Had any body struggled with Listening?
> I left WFD section in my third attempt and got 56 numbers only!




Bro, WFD has a high weightage on both writing and listening. I’m struggling with listening too, I never cross 67, and I always miss one question in WFD which affects my score immensely. If you reached any solution for listening please tell me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govtec

Quick question regarding the essay section...I noticed that it will only allow me to create 3 paragraphs on my computer screen. When I try to insert additional paragraphs, it wouldn't allow. Is everybody experiencing the same thing or was it a technical glitch? Thanks


----------



## meendar

govtec said:


> Quick question regarding the essay section...I noticed that it will only allow me to create 3 paragraphs on my computer screen. When I try to insert additional paragraphs, it wouldn't allow. Is everybody experiencing the same thing or was it a technical glitch? Thanks


 It allowed me to write 4 in April but didn't try in September where I wrote only 3 paragraph. To answer your question I don't think there is a limitation unless they changed very recently.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Kindly comment on the attached response for the SWT


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please evaluate or comment on the attached SWT question prompt and response

Thanks in advance


----------



## mjke1337

srikanthreddy said:


> Can we write persons or product names in an essay while giving example?


You should generalise, for eg: if you want to quote Zara, you can simply write multinational retail brand or famous coffee house. Because a computer will not recognize Zara or H&M or Starbucks etc.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Will it be right to say that in reading section we have approx 2 min/question


----------



## rasinghb

saurabhpluto said:


> Please evaluate or comment on the attached SWT question prompt and response
> 
> Thanks in advance


The focus on the word "app" is missing. Just my thought !


----------



## meendar

saurabhpluto said:


> Will it be right to say that in reading section we have approx 2 min/question


May be you can consider little less than 2 minutes. You should allot yourself time adjusted between various type of questions based on your judgement. Some may take less than a minute to answer and some take more than 2 mins. It is timed overall, so everytime you answer a question, be conscious about the time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

What are all the questions have negative marking? Can anyone please give official link to check that


----------



## sikkandar

I scored L-60, R-50, S-65, W-57 in my mock test. Is it possible to score 65+ in real test?


----------



## Ilay

hiuchang said:


> Hi friends,
> If you need help for the speaking (79+) pls drop me a message at english.pte.a(at)gmail.com or visit my page.
> I'm practice to become a PTE trainer.
> 
> cheers




Hey, what is your page address?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## telmagid

Hey everyone,

can anyone help on how I can improve my PTE scores, and get 79 in writing and listening, I'm thinking that the main reason is my spelling scores.


Communicative Skills
Listening	76
Reading	87
Speaking	81
Writing	72

Enabling Skills
Grammar	66
Oral Fluency	64
Pronunciation	78
Spelling	18
Vocabulary	87
Written Discourse	63


----------



## veeraa

sikkandar said:


> What are all the questions have negative marking? Can anyone please give official link to check that


Listening: select incorrect word + multiple choice multiple answer

Reading: multiple choice multiple answer

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy

Received my score today.

L/R/S/W:- 71/66/71/78

Reading was very difficult and could not manage time for all the questions.


----------



## JG

srikanthreddy said:


> Received my score today.
> 
> L/R/S/W:- 71/66/71/78
> 
> Reading was very difficult and could not manage time for all the questions.


Is it for the first time?
How was the questions order is it 3 multiple choice or 2 multiple choice questions on both L & R?
Can you please tell the essay topic as well?


----------



## srikanthreddy

Yes, the first time. 

I think I got 3 but didn't remember exactly.


----------



## JG

srikanthreddy said:


> Yes, the first time.
> 
> I think I got 3 but didn't remember exactly.


I am just confirming you just because I have a doubt that the number of essays and multiple choice questions is related.
First time when I wrote the exam it was two essays and 2 multiple answer both in reading and listening sections.
But the second time it was 1 essay but 3 multiple choice questions.
I believe they have the constant total time which will be varied inside the different sections always. So if you see that there is only one essay, then, you may get 3 multiple choice questions and vice versa.


----------



## srikanthreddy

I got only one essay. Then your analysis might be correct.


----------



## JG

srikanthreddy said:


> I got only one essay. Then your analysis might be correct.


Maybe correct, does anyone else having the experience of writing the exam recently?


----------



## Bhavis01

josygeorge000 said:


> Maybe correct, does anyone else having the experience of writing the exam recently?


Yes, I gave it last to last Friday. I got 3 Summary and 1 Essay. 
I missed out WFD in listening part and lost my scores. 
So time management is the key.


----------



## JG

Bhavis01 said:


> Yes, I gave it last to last Friday. I got 3 Summary and 1 Essay.
> I missed out WFD in listening part and lost my scores.
> So time management is the key.


In the second exam, I also have the same experience as I miss one incorrect word plus all WFD. My listening score in the second was 57 with a whopping score of 84 in the first attempt.
By the way, what was your score in listening?


----------



## JG

braich.abhijeet said:


> PM me
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug




:fencing:
Dont lose the hope. Fight for the chance.


----------



## Bhavis01

josygeorge000 said:


> In the second exam, I also have the same experience as I miss one incorrect word plus all WFD. My listening score in the second was 57 with a whopping score of 84 in the first attempt.
> By the way, what was your score in listening?


Scores as follows:
S,R,L,W: 90,79,62,64


----------



## JG

Bhavis01 said:


> Scores as follows:
> S,R,L,W: 90,79,62,64


Actually, pte score is unpredictable anything can happen. The first exam my average was 79. But in the second attempt after so many practices, my score was 65 average.
:doh:
I think the only way to ace is that keep the belief that you are going to pass and continue practice and pray to god that we are getting good questions because some questions in my second attempt were too difficult to answer that I did not get a single keyword for multiple choice question.
But I started to practice again and continues study.
From your score, I understand that you lose in listening in writing and listening only.
For listening follow the methods of Jay in E2 language. The question can be difficult at sometimes.
Writing main is the spelling and grammar. So follow a format and stick to it. Again I believe rechecking is the best method to make sure that you are correct because I tried writing the essay so many time and never finished without a mistake in spelling. So always be careful about the spelling and grammar especially (a/an/the), subject-verb agreement.

Try this also...Typing Test @ AOEU — Your typing speed in CPM and WPM If you have WPM of more than 40 then you can make within 15 minutes. Again, these all are my opinions use at your own risk.


----------



## Bhavis01

Thanks for sharing the tips  
Prior to this I got S,R,L,W - 90,84,74,65
So I think my writing and listening are my week points. I did follow Jay's videos. Realised my mistakes. So I hope I get things working in my next attempt. 
I also think speaking contributes to listening in many ways  
So all these sections are inter connected.


----------



## JG

Bhavis01 said:


> Thanks for sharing the tips
> Prior to this I got S,R,L,W - 90,84,74,65
> So I think my writing and listening are my week points. I did follow Jay's videos. Realised my mistakes. So I hope I get things working in my next attempt.
> I also think speaking contributes to listening in many ways
> So all these sections are inter connected.


Your last sentence is where from all the problem come.
I mean, it is all interconnected so even if we get a good score in one section, other sections may be difficult.


----------



## JG

Bhavis01 said:


> Thanks for sharing the tips
> Prior to this I got S,R,L,W - 90,84,74,65
> So I think my writing and listening are my week points. I did follow Jay's videos. Realised my mistakes. So I hope I get things working in my next attempt.
> I also think speaking contributes to listening in many ways
> So all these sections are inter connected.


So when is your next attempt? 
I have seen so many people rushing into the exam and failing in some sections.
So don't be in a hurry take the time and make sure that you are ready to go by trying the mock test from the official website. I think the score in the second practice test closely reflects the original score.


----------



## Bhavis01

josygeorge000 said:


> So when is your next attempt?
> I have seen so many people rushing into the exam and failing in some sections.
> So don't be in a hurry take the time and make sure that you are ready to go by trying the mock test from the official website. I think the score in the second practice test closely reflects the original score.


I have been working on PTE for months now bro  
I have given the mock. I think now it's all about performing right in every section. Learning from my mistakes and getting better every next time.


----------



## JG

Bhavis01 said:


> I have been working on PTE for months now bro
> I have given the mock. I think now it's all about performing right in every section. Learning from my mistakes and getting better every next time.


yeah, best wishes.


----------



## Ilay

Bhavis01 said:


> I have been working on PTE for months now bro
> 
> I have given the mock. I think now it's all about performing right in every section. Learning from my mistakes and getting better every next time.




Hey mate, i tip on speaking?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

For the attached RO, the correct sequence is DABC.

My question: my sequence was DBAC. How can we decide whether A will come before B?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Is there any other forum for PTE preparation. I find the response time for this thread slower than forums for GMAT. 

Will appreciate if anyone can guide me to the right forum where people address their doubts on questions


----------



## saurabhpluto

Can anyone please answer the attached re order?

Please give logical explanation for the same.


----------



## NAVK

saurabhpluto said:


> For the attached RO, the correct sequence is DABC.
> 
> My question: my sequence was DBAC. How can we decide whether A will come before B?


The correct ans is DABC
Sentence A is giving the advantage of the new system built.
Sentence B is also giving another advantage if the system but it is an extension of sentence A. Why? They used the word "even". We generally use even as a continuation of something. Hope it helps


----------



## Yadsohal

saurabhpluto said:


> For the attached RO, the correct sequence is DABC.
> 
> My question: my sequence was DBAC. How can we decide whether A will come before B?


Hi, I think it is ADBC


----------



## NAVK

saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone please answer the attached re order?
> 
> Please give logical explanation for the same.


My answer for this is CDBA
C is the stand alone and introductory sentence and it is followed by D as it explains the self renewal process.
Then comes B which is a continuation of D by explaining more in detail that the renewal takes place with the help of education.
A is a closing sentence. I have identified with word THUS which means therefore, as a result of .. which is like concluding


----------



## Yadsohal

saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone please answer the attached re order?
> 
> Please give logical explanation for the same.



Hi, I think it is CBAD.


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> For the attached RO, the correct sequence is DABC.
> 
> 
> 
> My question: my sequence was DBAC. How can we decide whether A will come before B?




This system comes after the system
This approach after New ways 
Even is the last in the sequence

Just translate to your language to see how even sounds to your ear.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone please answer the attached re order?
> 
> 
> 
> Please give logical explanation for the same.




CBDA

this renewal after self renewal
Thus is suggesting conclusion
By various ways supports and explains the first two sentences.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Ilay said:


> CBDA
> 
> this renewal after self renewal
> Thus is suggesting conclusion
> By various ways supports and explains the first two sentences.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think NAVK is right but it sounds weird to have and this renewal comes as third sentence..



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

saurabhpluto said:


> For the attached RO, the correct sequence is DABC.
> 
> My question: my sequence was DBAC. How can we decide whether A will come before B?


In the D the system is introduced. then the first sentence says that this system. So it should be DA, not DB. It is a pair combination.:yo:


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Is there any other forum for PTE preparation. I find the response time for this thread slower than forums for GMAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Will appreciate if anyone can guide me to the right forum where people address their doubts on questions




Is there any place where i can practice multiple choice questions?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

Anyone can help me to share PTE gold test preparation kit discount code and PTE exam voucher link also share me.

Thanks you,


----------



## pradu143

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anyone can help me to share PTE gold test preparation kit discount code and PTE exam voucher link also share me.
> 
> Thanks you,


For pte exam voucher you can check in ptevoucher.in they offer for 10700rs


----------



## Ptera

NAVK said:


> The correct ans is DABC
> Sentence A is giving the advantage of the new system built.
> Sentence B is also giving another advantage if the system but it is an extension of sentence A. Why? They used the word "even". We generally use even as a continuation of something. Hope it helps


Hi mate,
I don´t think that your order is correct only because B must follow the C.
In "B" it is mentioned "this renewal" which is linked to "C"..
I would say CBDA but not 100% sure.. However, C & B should be together!


----------



## Cairns123

*PTE-Query regarding Multiple Choice questions Choose Multiple Answers*

Hello folks,

My scores I wrote on Sept 25.

Communicative Skills

Speaking:-90
Writing:-73
Reading:-76
Listening:-73

Enabling Skills
Grammar :-78
Oral Fluency:-86
Pronunciation:-86
Spelling:-86
Vocabulary:-75
Written Discourse:-90

I have booked again on Nov 27.

One question to the group.

1.)Will that be a fair idea to not go behind the second best answer of M choice choose Multiple answers.

There is a good chance of losing the time and lose marks at the same time.

My gut feeling?

Any comments?

I am aiming for 90 in all.[Hoping for the best,dont get me wrong]

2.)Do people who miss WFD couple of questions ,lose heavily in Listening?

Is that a trend?

Note :I didnt get time to write 1 in WFD and for 1 I am not sure about it. ,I got 73

Regards
Mahei


----------



## NAVK

Cairns123 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My scores I wrote on Sept 25.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking:-90
> Writing:-73
> Reading:-76
> Listening:-73
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar :-78
> Oral Fluency:-86
> Pronunciation:-86
> Spelling:-86
> Vocabulary:-75
> Written Discourse:-90
> 
> I have booked again on Nov 27.
> 
> One question to the group.
> 
> 1.)Will that be a fair idea to not go behind the second best answer of M choice choose Multiple answers.
> 
> There is a good chance of losing the time and lose marks at the same time.
> 
> My gut feeling?
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> I am aiming for 90 in all.[Hoping for the best,dont get me wrong]
> 
> 2.)Do people who miss WFD couple of questions ,lose heavily in Listening?
> 
> Is that a trend?
> 
> Note :I didnt get time to write 1 in WFD and for 1 I am not sure about it. ,I got 73
> 
> Regards
> Mahei


You would loose marks both on listening and writing if you miss WFD..I think if you had attempted that one missed question you might have crossed 79 in both LW..
And if you are aiming for 90, then you should get all your answers right which means you can't leave the second best and in mcq multiples


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, correct answers of the following question is 2&4. Well, i cannot understand why something is devoid of ornamental moulding could have imitated little ornamentatin..a little help would be very much appreciated..











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

*PTE Academic - Repeated Question Bank*

Hi,
Is there a authentic portal where you get repeated questions in PTE - A?

Cheers.


----------



## Cairns123

NAVK said:


> You would loose marks both on listening and writing if you miss WFD..I think if you had attempted that one missed question you might have crossed 79 in both LW..
> And if you are aiming for 90, then you should get all your answers right which means you can't leave the second best and in mcq multiples



Sounds fair..........Thanks

Does the range of vocabulary help,my understanding is ,apart from commonly used words the algorithm might be checking the writing section answers against that not so common list.

Bottomline-using 5-6 uncommon words in the essay or SWT might help to increase the writing scores...just a guess what do u think?

Regards
Mahi


----------



## Imon

Why would the correct sequence be 4123? My guess is 1342. Please enlighten.


----------



## JitheshPothera

I gave the exam yesterday evening. Somehow managed to attend all except 1 fill in the blanks in reading. Waiting for results. 

Essay topic: how does the region affect the success of a person. With example of a famous person, explain whether the region influence the success or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

JitheshPothera said:


> I gave the exam yesterday evening. Somehow managed to attend all except 1 fill in the blanks in reading. Waiting for results.
> 
> Essay topic: how does the region affect the success of a person. With example of a famous person, explain whether the region influence the success or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best of luck to you !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, correct answers of the following question is 2&4. Well, i cannot understand why something is devoid of ornamental moulding could have imitated little ornamentatin..a little help would be very much appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Should be 2, 5


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, correct answers of the following question is 2&4. Well, i cannot understand why something is devoid of ornamental moulding could have imitated little ornamentatin..a little help would be very much appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2 5 correct answer

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Imon said:


> Why would the correct sequence be 4123? My guess is 1342. Please enlighten.


1342 should be correct answer 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

In the attached re order, the correct answer is 4123.

My response was 4132.

I don't understand why 32 sequence is wrong. I mean how to decide between 2 and 3 which comes first.

3 - tells how each colour is characterized
2- tells where we can see those colors

Why 32 sequence is wrong?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Please answer the attached FIB


----------



## NAVK

saurabhpluto said:


> Please answer the attached FIB


Not sure but my ans are..
1- magnetic
2- artificial
3- induced
4- triggered
5- ???
6- surrounds


----------



## Ham Admanedien

NAVK said:


> Not sure but my ans are..
> 1- magnetic
> 2- artificial
> 3- induced
> 4- triggered
> 5- ???
> 6- surrounds


I think:
1- magnetic
2- triggered
3- surrounds
4- induced
5- mechanisms
6- perturbations
:help:


----------



## JitheshPothera

Can anyone who took the test recently tell me how much time it is taking for the results to be available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> Can anyone who took the test recently tell me how much time it is taking for the results to be available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get it within 24 hrs. Like if I have given my exam at 3pm I have got my results say by 2pm or at times 5pm. But the very next day.


----------



## JitheshPothera

Bhavis01 said:


> You will get it within 24 hrs. Like if I have given my exam at 3pm I have got my results say by 2pm or at times 5pm. But the very next day.




Thanks. I gave the exam yesterday evening 7.30-10.30. Since then I might have checked at least 20 times for the results. Growing bit anxious now and hence asked it here. 
I will check for results again later today . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> Thanks. I gave the exam yesterday evening 7.30-10.30. Since then I might have checked at least 20 times for the results. Growing bit anxious now and hence asked it here.
> I will check for results again later today .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should get it in the evening. Good Luck! How did it go?


----------



## JitheshPothera

Bhavis01 said:


> You should get it in the evening. Good Luck! How did it go?




Thank you. As mentioned by few people here earlier I also felt that the difficulty level has gone up. For me I missed out from answering one fill in the blank from last question in reading section. I need 79+  fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

JitheshPothera said:


> Can anyone who took the test recently tell me how much time it is taking for the results to be available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took test in last week off September. Usually, it would reach you in less than two days. You might receive an email stating score report will be available in 24 hours. After some time if you try, you can see the reports.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> Thank you. As mentioned by few people here earlier I also felt that the difficulty level has gone up. For me I missed out from answering one fill in the blank from last question in reading section. I need 79+  fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FIB is around 5 points shared between L & W. If you have done the other subsections well in L and W, should not impact much. Yes, the difficulty level has done up. But what I have noticed so far is that, I keep getting the same essay every time and that's kind of not really good. At a point u get bored


----------



## GoldenRamin

artificial
induced
surrounds
triggered
perturbations
mechanisms


----------



## GoldenRamin

Ham Admanedien said:


> I think:
> 1- magnetic
> 2- triggered
> 3- surrounds
> 4- induced
> 5- mechanisms
> 6- perturbations
> :help:


artificial
induced
surrounds
triggered
perturbations
mechanisms


I think.


----------



## GoldenRamin

saurabhpluto said:


> Kindly comment on the attached response for the SWT


Is that ok?

In 21th century, mobile application became one of necessities of human life because of tremendous added value becasue they are downloadable via play store, free and purchased options, providing helpful information in a handy way and offering services like application-based taxi services


----------



## GoldenRamin

saurabhpluto said:


> Please evaluate or comment on the attached SWT question prompt and response
> 
> Thanks in advance


Does it look good?
Not only polyphenol compounds which can be found in Green, white, Onlong and Black tea leaves could potentially treat many severe illnesses such as cardiovascular disease and cancer, but also daily consumption of green tea has been proven to slow down prostate cancer and acute hepatic failure which caused by inflammation or oxidative stress.


----------



## JG

So they also started making money? Looks like life is becoming more and more difficult than ever. For them, it is a business, but for us, it is the last chance to get to a good country. May God let them enjoy the money they earn from us.


----------



## leobala6

hi.. I have a query here.. from where do you take the mock tests can yu please share me the link to take the MOck test? Thanks! Bala


----------



## Bhavis01

leobala6 said:


> hi.. I have a query here.. from where do you take the mock tests can yu please share me the link to take the MOck test? Thanks! Bala


Buy it from here https://www.ptepractice.com/
It's PTE gold kit.


----------



## donjack

saurabhpluto said:


> In the attached re order, the correct answer is 4123.
> 
> My response was 4132.
> 
> I don't understand why 32 sequence is wrong. I mean how to decide between 2 and 3 which comes first.
> 
> 3 - tells how each colour is characterized
> 2- tells where we can see those colors
> 
> Why 32 sequence is wrong?


Obviously, 2 comes before 3. If you look at the last phrase in 2 that says 'individual colours by raindrops' and the 'each colour' in 3 refers back to individual colours in 2. Therefore, 23 sequence seems correct. my opinion.


----------



## JitheshPothera

Bhavis01 said:


> FIB is around 5 points shared between L & W. If you have done the other subsections well in L and W, should not impact much. Yes, the difficulty level has done up. But what I have noticed so far is that, I keep getting the same essay every time and that's kind of not really good. At a point u get bored




Just got my results. L87/R90/S71/W90. Again got lower marks in Speaking. My oral fluency score is 55 only. But I did not hesitate, or used fillers etc. So not sure why the score is so low in Speaking. Should I contact pearson for re-evaluation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

Hi guys, 
I have been struggling to get 79+ in writing. Any tips? I score 90 in speaking and reading but writing is an issue. Any tips?


----------



## sumitgupta22

JitheshPothera said:


> Just got my results. L87/R90/S71/W90. Again got lower marks in Speaking. My oral fluency score is 55 only. But I did not hesitate, or used fillers etc. So not sure why the score is so low in Speaking. Should I contact pearson for re-evaluation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oral fluency suffers when you speak too slow. Your ideal speed should little faster than normal speech. You should be able to finish Read-a-loud in about 20-22 seconds..


----------



## JitheshPothera

Bhavis01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been struggling to get 79+ in writing. Any tips? I score 90 in speaking and reading but writing is an issue. Any tips?




Just follow the tips given by E2 PTE in their YouTube channel for essay writing. I just followed that and got 90.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JitheshPothera

sumitgupta22 said:


> Oral fluency suffers when you speak too slow. Your ideal speed should little faster than normal speech. You should be able to finish Read-a-loud in about 20-22 seconds..




I spoke in normal pace and took around 20-25 seconds for read aloud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> Just follow the tips given by E2 PTE in their YouTube channel for essay writing. I just followed that and got 90.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share some sample essay? For me to look at?


----------



## sumitgupta22

JitheshPothera said:


> I spoke in normal pace and took around 20-25 seconds for read aloud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must increase your pace.. you already got 85 in Speaking once, try to remember what different you did back then ...


----------



## JitheshPothera

Bhavis01 said:


> Can you share some sample essay? For me to look at?




Follow this structure;

Introduction(3 -4 sentences): Paraphrase the topic. Paraphrase second line of question. Give your opinion (begin the line with “This essay will discuss why I believe....”)
Paragraph 1 (4 sentences): restate side-1 of argument. Give reasons. Give examples. Conclude side-1.
Paragraph 2 (4 sentences): restate side-2 of argument. Give reasons. Give examples. Conclude side-2.
Conclusion: restate general statement of questionable. Give your conclusion.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JitheshPothera

JitheshPothera said:


> Follow this structure;
> 
> Introduction(3 -4 sentences): Paraphrase the topic. Paraphrase second line of question. Give your opinion (begin the line with “This essay will discuss why I believe....”)
> Paragraph 1 (4 sentences): restate side-1 of argument. Give reasons. Give examples. Conclude side-1.
> Paragraph 2 (4 sentences): restate side-2 of argument. Give reasons. Give examples. Conclude side-2.
> Conclusion: restate general statement of questionable. Give your conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Also make sure you showcase your range of vocabulary. I felt the content doesn’t matter much. Better structure and vocabulary will give you higher marks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JitheshPothera

JitheshPothera said:


> Also make sure you showcase your range of vocabulary. I felt the content doesn’t matter much. Better structure and vocabulary will give you higher marks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Some sample essays

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0NjztsXz6P_MTc4dVRVYU14dzQ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> Also make sure you showcase your range of vocabulary. I felt the content doesn’t matter much. Better structure and vocabulary will give you higher marks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My enabling skills are: 
Grammar: 72, Vocab: 80, WD: 90 and spelling: 74
I am sure it has to do with the content


----------



## JitheshPothera

Bhavis01 said:


> My enabling skills are:
> 
> Grammar: 72, Vocab: 80, WD: 90 and spelling: 74
> 
> I am sure it has to do with the content




My written discourse score is 55. And still got 90 in writing.
Grammar 64, spelling 79 and vocabulary 81


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> My written discourse score is 55. And still got 90 in writing.
> Grammar 64, spelling 79 and vocabulary 81
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your private message please.


----------



## Bhavis01

JitheshPothera said:


> My written discourse score is 55. And still got 90 in writing.
> Grammar 64, spelling 79 and vocabulary 81
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you getting my messages?


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> In the attached re order, the correct answer is 4123.
> 
> My response was 4132.
> 
> I don't understand why 32 sequence is wrong. I mean how to decide between 2 and 3 which comes first.
> 
> 3 - tells how each colour is characterized
> 2- tells where we can see those colors
> 
> Why 32 sequence is wrong?




Because the sequence gives information about the features of the light from more general to more detail..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leobala6

Bhavis01 said:


> Buy it from here
> It's PTE gold kit.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Please answer the attached FIB




Magnetic radiation belts
Artificial auras
Surrounds us
Usually induced ( cause to happen) by the sun
Set off perturbations ( start changes)
Protect from radiation mechanisms..

I guess..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

saurabhpluto said:


> Please answer the attached FIB






Magnetic radiation belts
Artificial auras
Surrounds us
Usually induced cause to happen) by the sun
Set off perturbations ( start changes)
Protect from radiation mechanisms..

I guess..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akelasurfgirl

Hi, 

Please tell in PTE-A which English should be used UK or US.

and how can we increase our writing, especially spelling score.


----------



## chvarma80

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell in PTE-A which English should be used UK or US.
> 
> and how can we increase our writing, especially spelling score.


Doesn't matter which, but need to be consistent.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell in PTE-A which English should be used UK or US.
> 
> and how can we increase our writing, especially spelling score.


You can use either of them. But ensure that you use only one type of English consistently during the entire exam. If you interchange, you would lose marks for spelling.

For tips on Writing, you can use the template for essays. Follow the tips that I have shared before in the below link: 

PTE Tips


----------



## Ptera

vincyf1 said:


> You can use either of them. But ensure that you use only one type of English consistently during the entire exam. If you interchange, you would lose marks for spelling.
> 
> For tips on Writing, you can use the template for essays. Follow the tips that I have shared before in the below link:
> 
> PTE Tips


Hi buddy! I´m currently testing your template. It works fine, but in case the task requires some examples,etc, where do you put it in? Would this template work for below essay type?

Essay topic: how does the region affect the success of a person? With example of a famous person, explain whether the region influences the success or not.


----------



## vincyf1

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy! I´m currently testing your template. It works fine, but in case the task requires some examples,etc, where do you put it in? Would this template work for below essay type?
> 
> 
> 
> Essay topic: how does the region affect the success of a person? With example of a famous person, explain whether the region influences the success or not.




Well, the template itself doesn’t cater to examples as it was mainly designed for Pros n cons type of essays. You will have to modify it according to your requirement. However, do note that I used the same template for the two essays I got and scored full 90.


----------



## KSAus

lupilipid said:


> Hey guys, I finally passed PTE in my 6th attempt. Was struggling to score 79 in speaking but finally got it. If anyone is struggling with speaking, shoot me a PM and I will get back to you when I have time. I will be busy with submitting my EOI, so expect late replies lol.




Hey, can u tell wat u did for speaking to improve?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

JitheshPothera said:


> Can anyone who took the test recently tell me how much time it is taking for the results to be available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Generally 24-36 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

JitheshPothera said:


> Just got my results. L87/R90/S71/W90. Again got lower marks in Speaking. My oral fluency score is 55 only. But I did not hesitate, or used fillers etc. So not sure why the score is so low in Speaking. Should I contact pearson for re-evaluation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Check your pronunciation Scores. There are three things which contribute to your speaking scores, oral fluency, pronunciation and vocabulary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143

JitheshPothera said:


> Bhavis01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIB is around 5 points shared between L & W. If you have done the other subsections well in L and W, should not impact much. Yes, the difficulty level has done up. But what I have noticed so far is that, I keep getting the same essay every time and that's kind of not really good. At a point u get bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my results. L87/R90/S71/W90. Again got lower marks in Speaking. My oral fluency score is 55 only. But I did not hesitate, or used fillers etc. So not sure why the score is so low in Speaking. Should I contact pearson for re-evaluation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Re-evaluation won't work and it's wasting your money.


----------



## pawan.chitta

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Generally 24-36 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have given exam on 16th October 2017 and still waiting for scores to be available. 
Do any one know if we have any issues with PTE for delay in publishing results ?


----------



## Ham Admanedien

*Thanks*



GUNBUN said:


> Finally I have cleared PTE with 79+ after several attempts.
> Here are my personal learning’s / advice for those struggling to get desired scores.
> 
> 1. Apart from the standard materials (Macmillan, Kenny, Mock software) I have practiced few sections from https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html . This website is in Chinese language and to view in English, Kindly open it in Chrome after installing Google translate plug-in. This website may not be known to many people but they have excellent set of practice exercises for few sections. This website contains some questions which have already appeared in exam and really helpful.
> 
> 2. Speaking – Describe Image & Retell lecture, I have realized that “Content” has third priority while Pronunciation and Fluency being second and first respectively. Just keep 2-3 points in mind and speak clearly, do not run behind any kind of templates or high vocabulary words. For read aloud – 40 secs. is always more than sufficient, so speak slowly word by word with fluency & pronunciation. That’s it. For Repeat sentence – practice thoroughly from Wenbo.Tv link given above. In repeat sentence, I have made few mistakes but still managed to get 79+. Answer short question – just go through the previous set of questions.
> 
> 3. Writing – For essays I have prepared a list of shortcut points for all repeated essays and have them in mind before exams. Attaching that doc for your ready, just go through them and it’s more than enough. For summarize written text, my golden advice to everyone – do not frame simple sentences. Instead, make complex compound sentences. This will boost your score. An example of complex compound sentence – “Though Mitchell prefers watching romantic films, he rented the latest spy thriller, and he enjoyed it very much”. Please Google about it and learn to use complex compound sentences in Summarize written text and summarize spoken text as well. It will definitely help.
> 
> 4. Reading is purely hard work, practice & technique based - no shortcuts here. Practicing 100’s of questions will not work but you need to know right technique to solve a question. For Fill up the blanks, go through Wenbo.tv. And pteacademicexam.com
> 
> 5.Listening – In Summarize Spoken text – use complex compound sentences, practice from wenbo.tv and other remaining sections also. In Fill up the blanks and write from dictation, directly type on screen to save time. Rest is all practice.
> 
> In my final attempt, I have made mistakes in Speaking and listening but still through with 79+ which means few mistakes are acceptable.
> 
> At the end, I would say don’t give up with PTE and continue to improve if you fail. The initial years of struggle in cracking PTE will be rewarded with several years of quality life in the first world country.
> 
> Getting 65+ may be easy but getting through 79+ is not hit and trial. It requires huge practice especially for an average student like me.
> 
> Cheers,
> GunBun


Thanks. Invaluable advises and information.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Innovation

Ham Admanedien said:


> Thanks. Invaluable advises and information.:clap2::clap2:




Thanks man , i was aware of the site , but every time when i try to open the site it's still the same , i don't know how you have accessed the the videos . there is an option of using English but nevertheless its still the same . could you please help me out of how to browse all the videos . 

Thank you


----------



## Ausysdhome

In speaking many factors matter -
1. Your fluency
2. Position of your mic...see that breathing noise is not interrupting with your voice. You can check correct mic positions on youtube.
3. Correct grammar. Correct sentence is more important than the content.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Innovation said:


> Thanks man , i was aware of the site , but every time when i try to open the site it's still the same , i don't know how you have accessed the the videos . there is an option of using English but nevertheless its still the same . could you please help me out of how to browse all the videos .
> 
> Thank you


Hi. I didn`t understand what you exactly meant, but I have effortlessly accessed WENBO.TV . I started practicing using their describe image that I found excellent. Till now, I did not listen to their videos. Thanks.


----------



## Innovation

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi. I didn`t understand what you exactly meant, but I have effortlessly accessed WENBO.TV . I started practicing using their describe image that I found excellent. Till now, I did not listen to their videos. Thanks.


I mean to say I did went to WENBO.TV , though most of the content translated , but when you click on images , videos still it goes back to chinese language after installing plugin . If there is any easier way you have accessed please let me know . 

Thank you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

Innovation said:


> I mean to say I did went to WENBO.TV , though most of the content translated , but when you click on images , videos still it goes back to chinese language after installing plugin . If there is any easier way you have accessed please let me know .
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


if you are using google chrome just right click on the page and select translate to english 
i hope it works for u


----------



## nowwin4u

Speaking section is tricky, I had struggled to score 79+ in my 3 attempts, finally I scored 90 in speaking in my 4th attempt  I know the frustration. If you can share your audio via google drive link, I might point out what you need to rectify.
I have uploaded few videos on youtube that might be of some help. You can search for my channel "PTE Zone" on youtube. Few videos are there only, had planned to upload more videos, but not getting time because of my work 

Btw don't give up, it's achievable, I got 90 just when I was about to give up.


----------



## shawnfj

Hi Everyone,

Just sharing my delight that I got 90 in L / S / R / W in my first attempt! 

The tips shared by fellow members here are definitely worth going through. 

I wouldn't want to repeat the same tips given by fellow members but I will say this much about the various sections:

Speaking - Focus on OF and Pronunciation. Despite the test admins efforts in advising people to reducing their voice, it still sounded like a war-zone so have that mentality during this section. 
Writing - Ensure to attempt WFD in Listening to have a good Writing score.
Reading - The layout is not the same as highlighted in the guidelines, so have flexibility in your approach to this section with a close look at the timer.
Listening - Cannot emphasize enough on how time is of the essence in this section. Clips are around 60-90 seconds long and you get very limited time to answer questions. I went on till the last second. Order remained the same as per the guideline.

If you need any help, feel free to post on the thread and I will help where I can.


----------



## Shanikhan1

Seems PTE is more easy in scoring..


----------



## Orton

I was able to achieve superior English in my 3rd PTE attempt.


----------



## exchanger107

Hello,
I have attended the Official Mock Test A almost 48 hours ago. Still didn't get the result card. I have sent a mail to the support center. What else can I do and Actually how many days it takes to publish the result?
Thanks


----------



## chriskwoktk

exchanger107 said:


> Hello,
> I have attended the Official Mock Test A almost 48 hours ago. Still didn't get the result card. I have sent a mail to the support center. What else can I do and Actually how many days it takes to publish the result?
> Thanks


Most people got their result in 20 minutes.


----------



## exchanger107

chriskwoktk said:


> Most people got their result in 20 minutes.


So its clear that I didn't get it and it's definitely a problem. Is there any way to solve it?


----------



## duc.pham89

Hi all, I did the test for the fifth time and get L/R/S/W 78/80/86/76. So frustrated, I thought I did really well in this one. For 2 times in a row, I just got a few points short. Anyone get this kind of experience? Should I do it again.....??


----------



## sharadnv

duc.pham89 said:


> Hi all, I did the test for the fifth time and get L/R/S/W 78/80/86/76. So frustrated, I thought I did really well in this one. For 2 times in a row, I just got a few points short. Anyone get this kind of experience? Should I do it again.....??


Similar experience for me as well.
Had given thrice... was missing few points for 79+ or if i got required scores in particular section, i would lose in the sections i was good at...
Finally gave up on increasing my PTE scores as i was loosing money....


----------



## Ausysdhome

sharadnv said:


> Similar experience for me as well.
> Had given thrice... was missing few points for 79+ or if i got required scores in particular section, i would lose in the sections i was good at...
> Finally gave up on increasing my PTE scores as i was loosing money....


hi Sharadnv,
How did you prepare for PTE-A....sources etc?

I had similar experience with PTE-A...took it thrice.

Scores-L..R..S..W
1st - 74,78,90,75
2nd - 87,76,71,88
3rd - 88,71,90,85


----------



## sharadnv

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Sharadnv,
> How did you prepare for PTE-A....sources etc?
> 
> I had similar experience with PTE-A...took it thrice.
> 
> Scores-L..R..S..W
> 1st - 74,78,90,75
> 2nd - 87,76,71,88
> 3rd - 88,71,90,85


Mostly navjot brar videos and essay/writing template patterns from youtube


----------



## Innovation

looking at all the posts recently , is PTE going to be as same IELTS , hard to score in the next years , as many people belives that PTE is easy to score , but i am sure it isn't that easy when i am trying to prepare and there where certain certain vocabulary in speaking which are hard to repeat , yes people coming from English speaking countries could be easy to catch certain words , but when i am practicing my self it isn't that easy , it does some time to get in to skin on those words . Don't know whether will stick to the same pattern .


----------



## exchanger107

Hello,
Just got my Mock Test A result. 
Really frustrating. Its worst and I don't understand why. I thought the I performed better than previous PTE-A Exam. Don't get it. Really confused.
Experts please suggest me something.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Innovation said:


> looking at all the posts recently , is PTE going to be as same IELTS , hard to score in the next years , as many people belives that PTE is easy to score , but i am sure it isn't that easy when i am trying to prepare and there where certain certain vocabulary in speaking which are hard to repeat , yes people coming from English speaking countries could be easy to catch certain words , but when i am practicing my self it isn't that easy , it does some time to get in to skin on those words . Don't know whether will stick to the same pattern .


dont get demotivated by these rumours the test is not getting tough day by day its the same ... difficult questions were always there in the test ... these kind of rumours were there two years back as well but still people managed to get 90each and its still the same ppl are geting high scores ... PTE is more difficult test than IELTS for me but in pte u are scored actualy on ur genuine performance unlike IELTS where u get 6 or 6.5 no matter what you write. So keep practising u will get through it best of luck.


----------



## Akithama

hi ,
Last week i sit PTE-A exam and my results below

Scores-L..R..S..W

39-40-33-43 

How can i improve my score? i need 65.
i know i'm week in writing (essay & summering)


----------



## Timmigration

In Describe Image, if one misses couple of images due to silence or talking low... will it effect the scores too much?


----------



## narenkr

Hi All,

I gave IELTS test in Sep 2017 and my score is W-5.5, L-6, S-7, R-8. I did not practice much for this test. In fact, I only went through the format for the test and watched few youtube videos. I know my writing skills are not good enough and am not sure how to improve so that I can achieve required score. I think I can easily manage listening as I practiced with some youtube videos and my score was 7.5 three times in a row. Now I am inclined to go for PTE-A (read its easier!!). There are many tips on youtube and this forum but I am not able to find any source where I can practice with mock tests with results so that I can evaluate myself.

Any suggestion is appreciated.

Naren


----------



## Ilay

narenkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I gave IELTS test in Sep 2017 and my score is W-5.5, L-6, S-7, R-8. I did not practice much for this test. In fact, I only went through the format for the test and watched few youtube videos. I know my writing skills are not good enough and am not sure how to improve so that I can achieve required score. I think I can easily manage listening as I practiced with some youtube videos and my score was 7.5 three times in a row. Now I am inclined to go for PTE-A (read its easier!!). There are many tips on youtube and this forum but I am not able to find any source where I can practice with mock tests with results so that I can evaluate myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naren




Mate, if you are only after 7 each, stick to IELTS because believe me, life would have been easier to get ready only for writing essay to get 7. Just need to meet the requirements. However, If you are after 8, welcome to hell ( it has been living in the hell for me) 

Just search the thread for zaback21, you will find studying resources. Alternatively, you can go to the post of vincyf1 as he has recently shared some materials to practice.

Do not waste your money taking any of the mock test before you really practice for particularly speaking and writing..





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Timmigration said:


> In Describe Image, if one misses couple of images due to silence or talking low... will it effect the scores too much?




Well, let us know please..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, first of all, the question below is from mock test which i have found for free.. so do not criticise me, lol.

Secondly, I don't have the answers, so just to assess myself, could you please answer the question? With some explanation please, as i believe why something is more important than what it is when it comes to practicing..

Cheers..













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, first of all, the question below is from mock test which i have found for free.. so do not criticise me, lol.
> 
> Secondly, I don't have the answers, so just to assess myself, could you please answer the question? With some explanation please, as i believe why something is more important than what it is when it comes to practicing..
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


for me the answer is A


----------



## exchanger107

Hello,
Please give me some suggestions to improve my pronunciations and fluency. I am badly struggling with these.


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> for me the answer is A




Hey mate, thank you for your answer. Any chance you could also share your point of view? I thought the correct answer is more likely to be B, because in A it considers political target, issue which are not measurable.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, what do you think the right order is? Any why?

Cheers!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Is the ans 51342 eacdb


----------



## Ilay

NAVK said:


> Is the ans 51342 eacdb




I dont know the answer mate, but one thing i know it is not how i ordered...

Do you mind explaining your andwer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

NAVK said:


> Is the ans 51342 eacdb




5,1,4,2,3

I found the article..

Though can you please experience your point of view?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Ilay said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ans 51342 eacdb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5,1,4,2,3
> 
> I found the article..
> 
> Though can you please experience your point of view?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I knew that 4 is followed by 2 but had confusion where to place 3..and at last I got it wrong..
1 is independent sentence talks about the research
2 is connecting to 1 with word 'they' means researchers and tells the benefits 
3 I had confusion..I felt 4th line would fit but again had doubt that how can a writer mention 'they' twice..but after looking at ans it makes sense that in 4th line they are explaining the reason for benefits which should follow 2
4 these compounds means polyphenols and other antioxidants in line 4 
5 gives more details as how it would benefit


----------



## Yadsohal

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, first of all, the question below is from mock test which i have found for free.. so do not criticise me, lol.
> 
> Secondly, I don't have the answers, so just to assess myself, could you please answer the question? With some explanation please, as i believe why something is more important than what it is when it comes to practicing..
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


for me the answer is B


----------



## Yadsohal

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, what do you think the right order is? Any why?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think it would be 5 3 1 4 2


----------



## Richendra

Hi All,
Need help what to do in next.. My score came out with 
L - 55 / R- 54 / S- 57 / W- 55.. I must get 65 each or above... and I need to apply for the visa before January since I am completing the 40 mid Jan.
VET assessment approval received for Facilities Manager.
Please give me some inputs...
Thanks.


----------



## rhassan

Hi Guys, please rate my essay
*
The information revolution has transformed mass communications and has had both positive and negative effects on individual lives as well as society.To what extent do you agree or disagree?*

The significance of mass communications, which was always debatable, has no become more controversial. Considering this, some analysts argue that mass communications transformation has positive effects on society, however, others opine opposite to this point of view. In my opinion, the transformation of mass communications is a positive change. 

At the outset, there are numerous reasons why information technology has revolutionized lives of individuals and society, but the most conspicuous one lies in the fact that mass communications have made communication easier. For example, we can use a software called SKYPE to chat with our siblings overseas, which is more faster than sending letters. Moreover, with the presence of social media, we can blog our thoughts online and spread our message across the world. Information technology, therefore, can play a vital role in the modern era.

On the other hand, those who argue against information technology have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. For instance, a research conducted at Yale University in 2016 also found that mobile phones are becoming a primary reason for students' aggressive behavior. Furthermore, students spend more time on computers than study and it leads to poor grades in the exam. Furthermore, it should also be taken into account that use of mobile phones can lead to cyber crimes. 

In conclusion, from what has been discussed above, I agree that the advantages of information technology outweigh the disadvantages. I would strongly recommend that governments should take the initiative to educate people.

251 words

My target is 79+ in writing, any suggestions and improvements will be appreciated.


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, what do you think the right order is? Any why?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My opinion is that 51423 is correct.

5th is the independent sentence.
First is the second sentence(They denote back to the researchers in the 5th sentence).(In this Asians are mentioned)
In the 4th sentence, it is referring to Asians.(as well as some compounds).
In the second sentence, it is mentioning these compounds, so it is the follower of 4th sentence.
In the 3rd sentence, it is mentioning to specifically of some types, it is about the compounds.:hippie:


----------



## insider580

Yaaay !!! got my PTE result 

L 74
R 74
S 86
W 72
Overall: 74


----------



## nitin_g3

Hi All,

After 20 days of preparation, I took my first official PTE practice test last week and got below scores:
L/R/S/W
72/63/72/70
Enabling skills:
Grammar:47
Oral Fluency:59
Pronunciation:77
Spelling:55
Vocabulary:72
Written Discourse:79

I am targeting 79+ in all bands.
Please help me your suggests on how/where should I improve.


----------



## nitin_g3

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, what do you think the right order is? Any why?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just like many other, I would also go with 51423.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Timmigration said:


> In Describe Image, if one misses couple of images due to silence or talking low... will it effect the scores too much?


well TBH silence and talking low impacts on OF and Pronunciation and we all know how these two enabling skills controls the overall speaking score ... i hope u get through it best of luck


----------



## exchanger107

Hi, 
I am really confused. 
I tried voice to text soft. And here is the result for a bar graph. If its the condition in Main exam I will get 10 in Speaking. 

"The bar graph describe the process of funding for higher education in scotland from the craft we can see that that endowment services over fifties didn't contribute a lot in the funding the majority leader find came from research and council rent from the graphic and if it's dad and in 1998 the research funding was almost same after 1998 in 2001 into the research grant was increased and the same kind of strange was noticed in case of council branch in conclusion we can say that the majority of days funding came from research and conference grant"

Please suggest me something and also how much it is important to value the voice to text software?


----------



## Ilay

NAVK said:


> I knew that 4 is followed by 2 but had confusion where to place 3..and at last I got it wrong..
> 1 is independent sentence talks about the research
> 2 is connecting to 1 with word 'they' means researchers and tells the benefits
> 3 I had confusion..I felt 4th line would fit but again had doubt that how can a writer mention 'they' twice..but after looking at ans it makes sense that in 4th line they are explaining the reason for benefits which should follow 2
> 4 these compounds means polyphenols and other antioxidants in line 4
> 5 gives more details as how it would benefit




Thanks mate, 3 explains the way how the compounds work. Thats why.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Yadsohal said:


> for me the answer is B




Thanks mate, the answer is A because it is more specific. Besides the common views held haven't been mentioned. As a result, we cannot just make up as it has been and pick the B..what i had thought the correct option, as well..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Richendra said:


> Hi All,
> Need help what to do in next.. My score came out with
> L - 55 / R- 54 / S- 57 / W- 55.. I must get 65 each or above... and I need to apply for the visa before January since I am completing the 40 mid Jan.
> VET assessment approval received for Facilities Manager.
> Please give me some inputs...
> Thanks.




Go to Vincyf1 pte a tips that i prepared and search zaback21.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## narenkr

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, first of all, the question below is from mock test which i have found for free.. so do not criticise me, lol.
> 
> Secondly, I don't have the answers, so just to assess myself, could you please answer the question? With some explanation please, as i believe why something is more important than what it is when it comes to practicing..
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Answer is A


----------



## narenkr

Ilay said:


> Mate, if you are only after 7 each, stick to IELTS because believe me, life would have been easier to get ready only for writing essay to get 7. Just need to meet the requirements. However, If you are after 8, welcome to hell ( it has been living in the hell for me)
> 
> Just search the thread for zaback21, you will find studying resources. Alternatively, you can go to the post of vincyf1 as he has recently shared some materials to practice.
> 
> Do not waste your money taking any of the mock test before you really practice for particularly speaking and writing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply. As per my calculation, I would have 65 points if I score 7 in IELTS. One can always hope for getting invitation with 65 points. However, it would be great to have 75 points. On a practical note, I would be happy to get 10 point for English. I really have doubt about getting 7 in writing (you should see my handwriting and I really suck with spellings). Honestly, I dont find PTE-A format easier than IELTS, but then I have just started to explore it. So you see I am really confused..


----------



## Oneshift

A good resource that I found for Essays
https://pteasuccess.blogspot.com/


----------



## narenkr

Ilay said:


> Mate, if you are only after 7 each, stick to IELTS because believe me, life would have been easier to get ready only for writing essay to get 7. Just need to meet the requirements. However, If you are after 8, welcome to hell ( it has been living in the hell for me)
> 
> Just search the thread for zaback21, you will find studying resources. Alternatively, you can go to the post of vincyf1 as he has recently shared some materials to practice.
> 
> Do not waste your money taking any of the mock test before you really practice for particularly speaking and writing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know it may sound stupid but can you please guide me how to search for the specific post your referring to? I am unable to find those specific posts/ thread.


----------



## Ilay

narenkr said:


> Thanks for reply. As per my calculation, I would have 65 points if I score 7 in IELTS. One can always hope for getting invitation with 65 points. However, it would be great to have 75 points. On a practical note, I would be happy to get 10 point for English. I really have doubt about getting 7 in writing (you should see my handwriting and I really suck with spellings). Honestly, I dont find PTE-A format easier than IELTS, but then I have just started to explore it. So you see I am really confused..




Then i can only wish you good luck..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, thank you for your answer. Any chance you could also share your point of view? I thought the correct answer is more likely to be B, because in A it considers political target, issue which are not measurable..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



the question is about the change and the option A refers to change "it is NOW regarded as" ... the paragraph mentions that it is now seen as measurable (option A says the same) the it says its a political issue and policy target (option A says the same)


----------



## Ilay

narenkr said:


> I know it may sound stupid but can you please guide me how to search for the specific post your referring to? I am unable to find those specific posts/ thread.




Not at all..you gotta search using the search tool at the top..











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin_g3

nitin_g3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 20 days of preparation, I took my first official PTE practice test last week and got below scores:
> L/R/S/W
> 72/63/72/70
> Enabling skills:
> Grammar:47
> Oral Fluency:59
> Pronunciation:77
> Spelling:55
> Vocabulary:72
> Written Discourse:79
> 
> I am targeting 79+ in all bands.
> Please help me with your suggestions on how/where should I improve.


Anyone? Please.


----------



## tatsme

From where can I buy the PTE voucher? The previous posts mention about PTE test india and Ptevoucher.in. Any guidance is appreciated ?


----------



## nitin_g3

tatsme said:


> From where can I buy the PTE voucher? The previous posts mention about PTE test india and Ptevoucher.in. Any guidance is appreciated ?


I read it multiple times in this forum that Ptevoucher.in is a genuine Pearson's partner.
They are selling exam voucher for around 10600 bucks. I would suggest that you confirm this with Pearson as well.


----------



## narenkr

Ilay said:


> Not at all..you gotta search using the search tool at the top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did search with user name but got so many results that I could not find the specific posts. Also tried advance search but same result.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Ilay

narenkr said:


> I did search with user name but got so many results that I could not find the specific posts. Also tried advance search but same result.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply




Well, You need to check them one by one.. only check the ones relevant to pte a. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

*PTE Voucher*



nitin_g3 said:


> I read it multiple times in this forum that Ptevoucher.in is a genuine Pearson's partner.
> They are selling exam voucher for around 10600 bucks. I would suggest that you confirm this with Pearson as well.


There are so many websites selling the vouchers- ptevoucher.in, Ptetestindia, book pte etc etc. The price is Rs. 10700 in India. There are slight differences in number of practice tests offered. Little confused as to which one should I go for.


----------



## ArGo

tatsme said:


> There are so many websites selling the vouchers- ptevoucher.in, Ptetestindia, book pte etc etc. The price is Rs. 10700 in India. There are slight differences in number of practice tests offered. Little confused as to which one should I go for.


I tried both bookpte and ptevoucher.. both has many practice test. You can choose anything which you liked. There is no preferred choice.

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

I was browsing the website wenbo.tv and was wondering if all the answers are right answers? I feel some of the answers are not right. Does anyone feel the same?


----------



## saurabhpluto

tatsme said:


> There are so many websites selling the vouchers- ptevoucher.in, Ptetestindia, book pte etc etc. The price is Rs. 10700 in India. There are slight differences in number of practice tests offered. Little confused as to which one should I go for.


I used ptevoucher.in and they give 23 mock tests, although the question quality is not that great


----------



## saurabhpluto

tatsme said:


> I was browsing the website wenbo.tv and was wondering if all the answers are right answers? I feel some of the answers are not right. Does anyone feel the same?



Had the same experience. Post it here and get the answers validated in the forum itself.


----------



## tatsme

ArGo said:


> tatsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many websites selling the vouchers- ptevoucher.in, Ptetestindia, book pte etc etc. The price is Rs. 10700 in India. There are slight differences in number of practice tests offered. Little confused as to which one should I go for.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried both bookpte and ptevoucher.. both has many practice test. You can choose anything which you liked. There is no preferred choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can we get those tests evaluated ?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

nitin_g3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 20 days of preparation, I took my first official PTE practice test last week and got below scores:
> L/R/S/W
> 72/63/72/70
> Enabling skills:
> Grammar:47
> Oral Fluency:59
> Pronunciation:77
> Spelling:55
> Vocabulary:72
> Written Discourse:79
> 
> I am targeting 79+ in all bands.
> Please help me your suggests on how/where should I improve.


Work a bit on Fluency, Grammar, and spellings. You can do some read aloud, upload in google drive and paste the links here. Also read as much as you can before taking the exam. Reading is the challenge to get 79+. You are in the right track, but work as much as you can.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

narenkr said:


> Thanks for reply. As per my calculation, I would have 65 points if I score 7 in IELTS. One can always hope for getting invitation with 65 points. However, it would be great to have 75 points. On a practical note, I would be happy to get 10 point for English. I really have doubt about getting 7 in writing (you should see my handwriting and I really suck with spellings). Honestly, I dont find PTE-A format easier than IELTS, but then I have just started to explore it. So you see I am really confused..


IMHO, PTE exam is hard when compared to IELTS. But you can get good scores with some decent effort. In my last attempt, I got 89/90 in speaking. But I felt the exam was really hard. So my point is PTE is not an easy exam. You will feel it is difficult. But you can score well if you do the right things.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

narenkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave IELTS test in Sep 2017 and my score is W-5.5, L-6, S-7, R-8. I did not practice much for this test. In fact, I only went through the format for the test and watched few youtube videos. I know my writing skills are not good enough and am not sure how to improve so that I can achieve required score. I think I can easily manage listening as I practiced with some youtube videos and my score was 7.5 three times in a row. Now I am inclined to go for PTE-A (read its easier!!). There are many tips on youtube and this forum but I am not able to find any source where I can practice with mock tests with results so that I can evaluate myself.
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated.
> 
> Naren


I suggest you buy PTE Mc Millan book from Amazon and start working out the questions. You should get 65 easily. I don't recommend IELTS.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Akithama said:


> hi ,
> Last week i sit PTE-A exam and my results below
> 
> Scores-L..R..S..W
> 
> 39-40-33-43
> 
> How can i improve my score? i need 65.
> i know i'm week in writing (essay & summering)


ok. To be honest with you. I suggest you need to work on improving your English first.
you mentioned "I sit pte exam" ... it should be I sat .. past tense. And week - means days,weeks,month. You meant "weak"... which means .. not strong.

So work on your basics for at least 2 months. Plenty of videos in youtube to improve your English. And then work slowly on PTE. Please dont take me wrong. You can still get 65, with some good efforts. But dont take another attempt without doing these.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

exchanger107 said:


> Hello,
> Please give me some suggestions to improve my pronunciations and fluency. I am badly struggling with these.


- Talk to maximum people in English. This will improve your fluency. If you are thinking in your mother tongue and then converting into English, please stop doing that. Start thinking in English. Make English your primary language.

-Pronunciation - plenty of videos on youtube to improve pronunciation and correct the common mistakes. Watch English movies and repeat some hard words. Do read aloud to your friends and ask them to correct you.


----------



## Ilay

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> IMHO, PTE exam is hard when compared to IELTS. But you can get good scores with some decent effort. In my last attempt, I got 89/90 in speaking. But I felt the exam was really hard. So my point is PTE is not an easy exam. You will feel it is difficult. But you can score well if you do the right things.




But why buy?

No need to buy anything at all. They are all free online..

Just look for zaback21, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin_g3

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> nitin_g3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> After 20 days of preparation, I took my first official PTE practice test last week and got below scores:
> L/R/S/W
> 72/63/72/70
> Enabling skills:
> Grammar:47
> Oral Fluency:59
> Pronunciation:77
> Spelling:55
> Vocabulary:72
> Written Discourse:79
> 
> I am targeting 79+ in all bands.
> Please help me your suggests on how/where should I improve.
> 
> 
> 
> Work a bit on Fluency, Grammar, and spellings. You can do some read aloud, upload in google drive and paste the links here. Also read as much as you can before taking the exam. Reading is the challenge to get 79+. You are in the right track, but work as much as you can.
Click to expand...

Thanks for suggestions, most challenging I found is Reading part, particularly the fill in the blanks is giving me hard time. Been practicing fill in the blanks a lot lately but still very less improvement.


----------



## donjack

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFVGtRN2xILVFMYUk/view?usp=sharing
Please, experts help me review and critique my read aloud.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

nitin_g3 said:


> Thanks for suggestions, most challenging I found is Reading part, particularly the fill in the blanks is giving me hard time. Been practicing fill in the blanks a lot lately but still very less improvement.


Practising lots of fill in the blanks will not help you. I will suggest reading some good books. This will help you to comprehend faster. Also when you read try to understand the grammar as well.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

donjack said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFVGtRN2xILVFMYUk/view?usp=sharing
> Please, experts help me review and critique my read aloud.



Great improvement bro. But keep working on your clarity. Some words are not clear. 

But still great improvment.


----------



## donjack

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Great improvement bro. But keep working on your clarity. Some words are not clear.
> 
> But still great improvment.


Thank you so much brother for your swift response. Your comment has encouraged me. I will definitely work more on my clarity like you rightly advised. God bless you


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Four PTE attempts so far but no luck. I am struggling with speaking , especially Pronunciation. My scores are as below.

PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66

I have given these exams over the span of last 4 months. During this time I have followed lots of YouTube channel and study materials available online. But couldn't manage to improve my speaking / pronunciation score. 

I am sharing some of my recordings below. It would be great if experts in the group could give suggestions.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6LVBJS0UyaWgzRVk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6UnN4Wjc3Qko5cHM/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6QzU3MlYyeGxfc2M/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6T0RLOFBxZkFuWW8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6OHdKVWVCMzVaU2s/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Zanoor

Can anyone please tell me frim qhere can i buy scored practice test that are qith the level of real pte test... 

I already attempted pte 4 times for 65+ each... But now i am planning to get 79+ and this time around i dont want to attempt more test so thought to just do a scored mock test before the real test... 
This is my current score 
L 72
R 85
S 73
W 70


----------



## Zanoor

Sorry for so many typos in the previous post..

Got this link from ptevoucher.in is it the right one?? 

https://ptetutorials.com


----------



## Yadsohal

Anyone checked this site or follow this site for exam preparation ?


PTE Academic 79 Plus | PTE Academic Materials| PTE Tutorials


----------



## Bhavis01

Hi,
I am struggling to get 79+ in writing. I have tried writing 2 essays. I would like to get feedback from experts who have got 90 in writing and let me know what do they think of my essays and how I can make it better in order to get my desired scores. Thanks in advance!

*Dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bungee jumping etc. and whether you support them or not. *
Popularity of extreme sports has continued to grow over the last decade. People would like to do some dangerous sports like skydiving, scuba diving, bungee jumping, bull fighting in many countries. This essay will discuss why I believe that these sports are in fact dangerous and they should not be promoted.

To begin with, people who are in favor of adventurous sports claim, the risk-taking sports help in the development of self-confidence and independence of a person. For instance, by successfully facing up the challenges of adventurous sports like rock-climbing, young people overcome with their phobias. As a result, going through a dangerous experience gives them the courage to face the hurdles of their daily life. 

Moreover, these types of sports are expected to help make our body more strong. As our heart beat starts to increase and our body starts to burn a great amount of cholesterol, our muscles would become more powerful, and such phenomenon would decrease the possibility of cardiovascular diseases during our lifetime. Overall, this manifests into a healthy body and mind, which helps in leading a successful life.

To recapitulate, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that, we can say that adventure sports have many impressive benefits including problem solving, self-confidence and teamwork. However, even if these sports are dangerous, in my opinion these sports should be tried under proper guidance and supervision. 

*It is argued that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?*

We are living in the era of advanced technologies and in this competitive world; it’s not at all easy to build an excellent career. Marriage and career both are an important stage in today’s life. Some people argue that it is not a wise decision of getting married before graduating from school or having a job. . This essay will discuss why I believe there are several drawbacks of these marriages.

On the one hand, people who have not finished school are normally not mature, and therefore they are not ready for marriage. Marriage comes with huge responsibilities and ones need to fully prepare for all the challenges associated with it. Young people, who are still in school, are not mentally and emotionally fit to face such a difficulty of the relationship. For example, they need to completely change from their easy lifestyle to adapt to their new family life with rules and duties. This can be very hard and stressful for them, particularly when they have children. As a result, the divorce rate in young marriage couples is high.

On the other hand, there are many financial problems for the individuals who marry without having a secured job. The cost of living today is high and it is a huge problem for young couples living with low paid temporary or part-time jobs. It is extremely hard for them to support their household’s daily expenditure and this results in poor living quality. They, for example, cannot afford a good health care system, and advanced entertainment and sports facilities, and must live in small and remote flats. Life becomes very depression and frustration. Furthermore, they cannot dedicate their time to learning and improving their professional skills and, in today’s competitive job market; this consequently leads to a low job prospect, which has negative impacts in their future.

In brief, getting married before finishing studying will affect negatively in the coming days. Therefore, I strongly believe, that it is not a good idea to marry before finishing studies and getting a good job.


----------



## Yadsohal

Zanoor said:


> Sorry for so many typos in the previous post..
> 
> Got this link from ptevoucher.in is it the right one??
> 
> https://ptetutorials.com



Hi Zanoor,


If we buy PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in then they provide login of 

ptetutorials.com ??


----------



## narenkr

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> IMHO, PTE exam is hard when compared to IELTS. But you can get good scores with some decent effort. In my last attempt, I got 89/90 in speaking. But I felt the exam was really hard. So my point is PTE is not an easy exam. You will feel it is difficult. But you can score well if you do the right things.


Yes. I agree with you. I am still familiarizing myself with the format of PTE-A. In contrast, IELTS format is very simple. Anyway, I am now willing to give it a try and preparing for it.


----------



## Ilay

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Four PTE attempts so far but no luck. I am struggling with speaking , especially Pronunciation. My scores are as below.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
> 
> PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
> 
> PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
> 
> PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
> 
> 
> 
> I have given these exams over the span of last 4 months. During this time I have followed lots of YouTube channel and study materials available online. But couldn't manage to improve my speaking / pronunciation score.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sharing some of my recordings below. It would be great if experts in the group could give suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6LVBJS0UyaWgzRVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6UnN4Wjc3Qko5cHM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6QzU3MlYyeGxfc2M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6T0RLOFBxZkFuWW8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6OHdKVWVCMzVaU2s/view?usp=sharing




I think your fluency is too slow. I understand that you are trying to pause at the end of logical chunks, however, you dont need to pause too long. On the other hand, i felt as if you are following Indian English intonation and rhythm. Perhaps you should work on it a bit more. 

There are news speking videos on YouTube, i have been revently listening to them. Also science in 60 seconds. I record them with my phone and slow down the speech to see where they stress as well as how they read in the format of continuous speech.. as in a cup of tea is read as acapati not a cap av ti...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor

Yadsohal said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many typos in the previous post..
> 
> Got this link from ptevoucher.in is it the right one??
> 
> https://ptetutorials.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zanoor,
> 
> 
> If we buy PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in then they provide login of
> 
> ptetutorials.com ??
Click to expand...

Hi, am sorry i dont know about that..


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

donjack said:


> Thank you so much brother for your swift response. Your comment has encouraged me. I will definitely work more on my clarity like you rightly advised. God bless you


You are always welcome. if you are aiming 65+ - You can book you slot after 3 weeks.
And work hard till then. For sure you will get your desired score.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Zanoor said:


> Can anyone please tell me frim qhere can i buy scored practice test that are qith the level of real pte test...
> 
> I already attempted pte 4 times for 65+ each... But now i am planning to get 79+ and this time around i dont want to attempt more test so thought to just do a scored mock test before the real test...
> This is my current score
> L 72
> R 85
> S 73
> W 70



I think 79+ should not be a problem for you. Especially 85 reading in mock test looks really promising. Work a bit more writing and other enabling skills. Should be fine. All the best .. and aim for perfect 90.


----------



## Zanoor

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell me frim qhere can i buy scored practice test that are qith the level of real pte test...
> 
> I already attempted pte 4 times for 65+ each... But now i am planning to get 79+ and this time around i dont want to attempt more test so thought to just do a scored mock test before the real test...
> This is my current score
> L 72
> R 85
> S 73
> W 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 79+ should not be a problem for you. Especially 85 reading in mock test looks really promising. Work a bit more writing and other enabling skills. Should be fine. All the best .. and aim for perfect 90.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply.. Actually those are real test scores which i took last year in November (my 4th attempt).. 

Am afraid that in speaking i won't be able to score 79 or 79+ in any 3 modules na just 78 in 1 module.. I have seen some scores here, some people score good in 3 and just lag behind with mark only


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Zanoor said:


> Can anyone please tell me frim qhere can i buy scored practice test that are qith the level of real pte test...
> 
> I already attempted pte 4 times for 65+ each... But now i am planning to get 79+ and this time around i dont want to attempt more test so thought to just do a scored mock test before the real test...
> This is my current score
> L 72
> R 85
> S 73
> W 70



I think 79+ should not be a problem for you. Especially 85 reading in mock test looks really promising. Work a bit more writing and other enabling skills. Should be fine. All the best .. and aim for perfect 90.


----------



## Zanoor

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell me frim qhere can i buy scored practice test that are qith the level of real pte test...
> 
> I already attempted pte 4 times for 65+ each... But now i am planning to get 79+ and this time around i dont want to attempt more test so thought to just do a scored mock test before the real test...
> This is my current score
> L 72
> R 85
> S 73
> W 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 79+ should not be a problem for you. Especially 85 reading in mock test looks really promising. Work a bit more writing and other enabling skills. Should be fine. All the best .. and aim for perfect 90.
Click to expand...


Can u suggest any mock test website which are good.. I mean those mock test question should be of real test level or even harder..


----------



## ArGo

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Zanoor,
> 
> 
> If we buy PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in then they provide login of
> 
> ptetutorials.com ??


Yes. And it contains ~30 practice tests. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

donjack said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4TfvN0irWeFVGtRN2xILVFMYUk/view?usp=sharing
> Please, experts help me review and critique my read aloud.


brother u need to work on ur pronunciation ... i couldnt understand the word RITUAL in the beginning , parliament wasnt pronounced clearly and the word President seemed Precedent to me ... But in the end those were my few cents im not a PTE software you may get a high score for this as well. best of luck


----------



## Umarchodhary

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Four PTE attempts so far but no luck. I am struggling with speaking , especially Pronunciation. My scores are as below.
> 
> PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
> PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
> PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
> PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
> 
> I have given these exams over the span of last 4 months. During this time I have followed lots of YouTube channel and study materials available online. But couldn't manage to improve my speaking / pronunciation score.
> 
> I am sharing some of my recordings below. It would be great if experts in the group could give suggestions.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6LVBJS0UyaWgzRVk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6UnN4Wjc3Qko5cHM/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6QzU3MlYyeGxfc2M/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6T0RLOFBxZkFuWW8/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6OHdKVWVCMzVaU2s/view?usp=sharing


Well i dont know whats the problem i didnt find anything wrong with the audio , with this u should have got at least 70-75 in speaking or more even ... maybe wrong mic position ? but u have attempted the test 4 times it cant be the factor ... what are your OF and Pronunciation scores ? secondly u might be loosing marks in the other speaking questions like DI and retell lecture


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> brother u need to work on ur pronunciation ... i couldnt understand the word RITUAL in the beginning , parliament wasnt pronounced clearly and the word President seemed Precedent to me ... But in the end those were my few cents im not a PTE software you may get a high score for this as well. best of luck




Nowadays people say i am not a pte software, unlike we used to say i am not an expert. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donjack

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> You are always welcome. if you are aiming 65+ - You can book you slot after 3 weeks.
> And work hard till then. For sure you will get your desired score.


I am appreciative of your motivation. Thanks


----------



## donjack

Umarchodhary said:


> brother u need to work on ur pronunciation ... i couldnt understand the word RITUAL in the beginning , parliament wasnt pronounced clearly and the word President seemed Precedent to me ... But in the end those were my few cents im not a PTE software you may get a high score for this as well. best of luck


Well noted my brother and thank you for being kind enough to review my speaking. I will keep on improving on those.


----------



## honeymefeb14

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Zanoor,
> 
> 
> If we buy PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in then they provide login of
> 
> ptetutorials.com ??


Correct. I purchased voucher from ptevoucher.in and I got the login for ptetutorials login. And personally I feel the quality of tests are really good. About 30 mock tests are there.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> Nowadays people say i am not a pte software, unlike we used to say i am not an expert. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


its because PTE software is unpredictable


----------



## Ham Admanedien

honeymefeb14 said:


> Correct. I purchased voucher from ptevoucher.in and I got the login for ptetutorials login. And personally I feel the quality of tests are really good. About 30 mock tests are there.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Are these mock tests are corrected by pearsons also? If not, what distinguishes them from other PTE practice material ? and are they available outside India? and what is the price?

Thanks


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> its because PTE software is unpredictable




I think pearson should at least sell an application that we can use and see where we are doing wrong as we speak..For instance I am not sure why i get my pronunciation too low...should i shout at the mic or what? Because apparently my ipad and Google chrome can understand me but not PTE..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Umarchodhary said:


> Well i dont know whats the problem i didnt find anything wrong with the audio , with this u should have got at least 70-75 in speaking or more even ... maybe wrong mic position ? but u have attempted the test 4 times it cant be the factor ... what are your OF and Pronunciation scores ? secondly u might be loosing marks in the other speaking questions like DI and retell lecture



Thanks for reviewing..really appreciated! 

I score between 60-70 in Oral Fluency and get around 40-45 in Pronunciation. So I really need to focus on my Pronunciation. But I don't understand what exactly can be changed / improved to get the desired score :-(


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Ilay said:


> I think your fluency is too slow. I understand that you are trying to pause at the end of logical chunks, however, you dont need to pause too long. On the other hand, i felt as if you are following Indian English intonation and rhythm. Perhaps you should work on it a bit more.
> 
> There are news speking videos on YouTube, i have been revently listening to them. Also science in 60 seconds. I record them with my phone and slow down the speech to see where they stress as well as how they read in the format of continuous speech.. as in a cup of tea is read as acapati not a cap av ti...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thanks for reviewing and suggestion !!


----------



## JG

The fact that electronic computers are now used for data processing has led the general public to believe that it is a mysterious, complicated science and that the computers are giant brains. Both of these ideas are false. A computer is basically just a high-speed adding machine that performs the functions it is told to. If the input data are varied even a little, the computer is unable to operate until it is programmed to accept the variations. The business operations it performs are impressive only because of the extremely high speed of manipulation, but most of these operations have been used for decades. Unlike man, the computer performs repetitive calculations without getting tired or bored.


Read the text and answer multiple choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.

Which of the following is true about computers?
o A computer is a high-speed adding machine.
o computer is a mysterious giant brain.
o A computer is impressive because of its high speed.
o A computer is superior to man in many ways.


----------



## JG

josygeorge000 said:


> The fact that electronic computers are now used for data processing has led the general public to believe that it is a mysterious, complicated science and that the computers are giant brains. Both of these ideas are false. A computer is basically just a high-speed adding machine that performs the functions it is told to. If the input data are varied even a little, the computer is unable to operate until it is programmed to accept the variations. The business operations it performs are impressive only because of the extremely high speed of manipulation, but most of these operations have been used for decades. Unlike man, the computer performs repetitive calculations without getting tired or bored.
> 
> 
> Read the text and answer multiple choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> Which of the following is true about computers?
> o A computer is a high-speed adding machine.
> o computer is a mysterious giant brain.
> o A computer is impressive because of its high speed.
> o A computer is superior to man in many ways.


My opinion is the first one, but the guide shows it as the 3rd one. Which one do you guys think is the answer to this problem?


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> My opinion is the first one, but the guide shows it as the 3rd one. Which one do you guys think is the answer to this problem?




At first glance it seems like 1, but when you read further also 3 sounds right. The text is written why computers are impressive which is because of their high speed of manipulation. So out of two likely correct answers, 3 is more likely. That's why I would pick 3.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> At first glance it seems like 1, but when you read further also 3 sounds right. The text is written why computers are impressive which is because of their high speed of manipulation. So out of two likely correct answers, 3 is more likely. That's why I would pick 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But referring to these words,
A computer is basically just a high-speed adding machine that performs the functions it is told to.
Moreover, it says.
The business operations it performs are impressive only because of the extremely high speed of manipulation. 
It means the business operations it performs are impressive.

Anyway thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> But referring to these words,
> A computer is basically just a high-speed adding machine that performs the functions it is told to.
> Moreover, it says.
> The business operations it performs are impressive only because of the extremely high speed of manipulation.
> It means the business operations it performs are impressive.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the reply.




But this text is in the form of argument and what is argued here is the fact what the computers are being impressive because of their high speed, unlike what the society thinks and exaggerate as if they are magic boxes..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex patrick

can anyone suggest a free mock test site to take a sample PTE test?


----------



## rasinghb

practicepte.com

They have two free tests and rest paid @INR 999 each.


----------



## Ilay

rasinghb said:


> practicepte.com
> 
> 
> 
> They have two free tests and rest paid @INR 999 each.




Do they assess speaking?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin

josygeorge000 said:


> The fact that electronic computers are now used for data processing has led the general public to believe that it is a mysterious, complicated science and that the computers are giant brains. Both of these ideas are false. A computer is basically just a high-speed adding machine that performs the functions it is told to. If the input data are varied even a little, the computer is unable to operate until it is programmed to accept the variations. The business operations it performs are impressive only because of the extremely high speed of manipulation, but most of these operations have been used for decades. Unlike man, the computer performs repetitive calculations without getting tired or bored.
> 
> 
> Read the text and answer multiple choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> Which of the following is true about computers?
> o A computer is a high-speed adding machine.
> o computer is a mysterious giant brain.
> o A computer is impressive because of its high speed.
> o A computer is superior to man in many ways.


First one, because it is right out of text.
Third one is misleading.


----------



## awalkin

Zanoor said:


> Thanks for your reply.. Actually those are real test scores which i took last year in November (my 4th attempt)..
> 
> Am afraid that in speaking i won't be able to score 79 or 79+ in any 3 modules na just 78 in 1 module.. I have seen some scores here, some people score good in 3 and just lag behind with mark only


I believe your speaking is bringing your overall score down. If you just focus on speaking, you will sail just fine in all the sections. 

Practice speaking as much as possible. Pronunciation, fluency, intonation, stress are the most important things. Keep your vocabulary as simple as possible as it does not help too much.

Break it down. There are limited types of questions which come in for speaking test and some of them like repeat sentence , one word etc are no brainers. See which areas you need to improve in speaking test and just work on that. Take it go and go one by one.

Trust me, it is easy to score 85+ in speaking. Just have some faith and I am confident you can do it. If you can do well in the harder sections then you can do much better in speaking.

Practice and crack it! Wish you all the best!


----------



## rasinghb

Ilay said:


> Do they assess speaking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> I think pearson should at least sell an application that we can use and see where we are doing wrong as we speak..For instance I am not sure why i get my pronunciation too low...should i shout at the mic or what? Because apparently my ipad and Google chrome can understand me but not PTE..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


how would they sell mok tests if they give u a free app to test your skills  secondly whats your speaking and pronunciation score ? upload a google drive link maybe ?


----------



## Umarchodhary

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Thanks for reviewing..really appreciated!
> 
> I score between 60-70 in Oral Fluency and get around 40-45 in Pronunciation. So I really need to focus on my Pronunciation. But I don't understand what exactly can be changed / improved to get the desired score :-(


try to get your OF score above 70 and you should try to talk to people in english as much as you can specificaly with those who have good pronunciation in your workplace , home etc in this way you can you would be able to polish your pronunciation skills ... but in my opinion you are doing read aloud right you maybe losing marks in retell lecture and Describe image questions ... you should attempt a DI question, record it and then listen to it or you can upload a link here as well.


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> how would they sell mok tests if they give u a free app to test your skills  secondly whats your speaking and pronunciation score ? upload a google drive link maybe ?




Well, i dont mind to pay for such an application, then again how would they sell the freckling pte exam over and over..

My fluency is 37 as well as my pronunciation...but i am glad to have it as it was only 10 earlier..

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HcXdHZGV6MmFMN2M

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B59VheFJ7m7HWVgxVVI5NW04X3c




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Umarchodhary said:


> try to get your OF score above 70 and you should try to talk to people in english as much as you can specificaly with those who have good pronunciation in your workplace , home etc in this way you can you would be able to polish your pronunciation skills ... but in my opinion you are doing read aloud right you maybe losing marks in retell lecture and Describe image questions ... you should attempt a DI question, record it and then listen to it or you can upload a link here as well.



I have practiced so much in last 4-5 months that my Describe Image and Retell lecture sections are usually good (in mocks at least). I have pasted a link to my DI sample. In the mock exams which I got evaluated from Aussies Group,I scored 70+ in speaking. 

May be a long shot...but is it possible that PTE software isn't recording my voice correctly (Indian Female)....something like that? I am not sure whether to give another PTE or try my luck with IELTS.

----------Links-------------
Describe Image -- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6dFJUZFJFUjc1OGs/view?usp=drivesdk

Read Aloud --

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing


--------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66

Oral fluency in 60- 70s and Pronuciation in 40s in all 4 exams! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## mutapha

@Ilay
You have good pronunciation. Your fluency is a bit slow and has a few repetitions, but overall it is above acceptable. What is your current score?

@siddheshsiddhi
I don't know why you have such scores at speaking. Your pronunciation and fluency are good, despite you have inappropriate word choices and minor pronunciation errors.

Did you do exactly like this in your exam?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

How can we know how many words have written in essay, will there be counter on the screen.
If not can pl let me know how can we know the number of words written, manual counting?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha

Vineethmarkonda said:


> How can we know how many words have written in essay, will there be counter on the screen.
> If not can pl let me know how can we know the number of words written, manual counting?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


They automatically count your counts. I think most computer based tests provide this feature.


----------



## sunilgovindan

mutapha said:


> They automatically count your counts. I think most computer based tests provide this feature.



There is a word counter on the screen giving you the words count for all item types that have word limit.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

mutapha said:


> @Ilay
> You have good pronunciation. Your fluency is a bit slow and has a few repetitions, but overall it is above acceptable. What is your current score?
> 
> @siddheshsiddhi
> I don't know why you have such scores at speaking. Your pronunciation and fluency are good, despite you have inappropriate word choices and minor pronunciation errors.
> 
> Did you do exactly like this in your exam?





Thanks a lot for reviewing mutapha

yes, I perform exactly like this in my exams. 

May the low score is because the software not catching my tone/frequency of sound ? I know it sounds crazy..but I really don't know what else could be the reason and what to do :-(

I reached out to Pearson to find out the reasons for low Pronunciation score but they simply gave me a link to their scoring method description :frusty: 

Planning to attempt PTE for the last time next week (5th attempt). Will switch to IELTS if I don't get 65+


--------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66

Oral fluency in 60- 70s and Pronuciation in 40s in all 4 exams! :frusty: :frusty:


--------Links to my sample voice-------------

Describe Image -- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...w?usp=drivesdk

Read Aloud --
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing


----------



## exchanger107

Worst experience. 
Couldn't answer the 4 write from dictation. I am expecting 40 in listening and writing.
In my last exam couldn't answer 4 reading and writing fill in the gaps and this time in listening section. I think PTE is not for me. Or my level.


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

Hi Guys,
I have appeared for PTE A for four times for 79+. I think I need to work on my reading section. Anyone having any reading material or any reading tips please help. And feel free to ask for any tips related to other sections.

1st Attempt : LWRS - 74 70 74 90
2nd Attempt : LWRS - 82 76 83 88
3rd Attempt : LWRS - 76 82 86 86
4th Attempt : LWRS - 90 83 75 88


----------



## Umarchodhary

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I have practiced so much in last 4-5 months that my Describe Image and Retell lecture sections are usually good (in mocks at least). I have pasted a link to my DI sample. In the mock exams which I got evaluated from Aussies Group,I scored 70+ in speaking.
> 
> May be a long shot...but is it possible that PTE software isn't recording my voice correctly (Indian Female)....something like that? I am not sure whether to give another PTE or try my luck with IELTS.
> 
> ----------Links-------------
> Describe Image -- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6dFJUZFJFUjc1OGs/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Read Aloud --
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO	: 261313
> ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
> PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
> PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
> PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
> PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
> 
> Oral fluency in 60- 70s and Pronuciation in 40s in all 4 exams! :frusty::frusty:


i still cant figure out why are you not getting the desired score because with this OF and pronuncition getting 65+ should be peanuts ... did you take the PTE official mock tests ? how about to change the test centre sometimes it works as well. make sure that the mic is above ur nostrils/nosetip (worked for me)


----------



## mike129

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have appeared for PTE A for four times for 79+. I think I need to work on my reading section. Anyone having any reading material or any reading tips please help. And feel free to ask for any tips related to other sections.
> 
> 1st Attempt : LWRS - 74 70 74 90
> 2nd Attempt : LWRS - 82 76 83 88
> 3rd Attempt : LWRS - 76 82 86 86
> 4th Attempt : LWRS - 90 83 75 88


how you got 90 in listening ? any tips


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Umarchodhary said:


> i still cant figure out why are you not getting the desired score because with this OF and pronuncition getting 65+ should be peanuts ... did you take the PTE official mock tests ? how about to change the test centre sometimes it works as well. make sure that the mic is above ur nostrils/nosetip (worked for me)




No, I haven't taken PTE's mock yet. Do they provide explanation after evaluating the exam?

I considered changing test center but the other test center here in Mumbai has got very bad reviews all over the internet so dropped the idea. Additionally, at the test center I have used different computers every time.


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

mike129 said:


> how you got 90 in listening ? any tips


listening which used to be the difficult part for me, is now the easiest one.
you can mail on sukhman87 at the rate gmail dot com for detailed help.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have appeared for PTE A for four times for 79+. I think I need to work on my reading section. Anyone having any reading material or any reading tips please help. And feel free to ask for any tips related to other sections.
> 
> 1st Attempt : LWRS - 74 70 74 90
> 2nd Attempt : LWRS - 82 76 83 88
> 3rd Attempt : LWRS - 76 82 86 86
> 4th Attempt : LWRS - 90 83 75 88




I had received a free text book & CD from AECC global (in India) when I purchased PTE voucher from their site. The book has good quality practice material for Reading and other sections. You can try that.. anyway its free!


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I had received a free text book & CD from AECC global (in India) when I purchased PTE voucher from their site. The book has good quality practice material for Reading and other sections. You can try that.. anyway its free!


can you provide that book to me ? Actually the don't have any voucher left.


----------



## Umarchodhary

siddheshsiddhi said:


> No, I haven't taken PTE's mock yet. Do they provide explanation after evaluating the exam?
> 
> I considered changing test center but the other test center here in Mumbai has got very bad reviews all over the internet so dropped the idea. Additionally, at the test center I have used different computers every time.


you should take the mock tests before appearing in the real exam ... they do not provide explanation but you will get an idea whether there is some problem with the centre/mic ... try to use good quality headset and mic in the mock exam.


----------



## saurabhpluto

URGENT

I have PTE exam on 04th Nov. I am unable to interpret the academic collocation list. What have to be understood from the list. How to use it in the FIB?

Can anyone plz help,

Thanks in advance !!!

Attached


----------



## tatsme

saurabhpluto said:


> URGENT
> 
> I have PTE exam on 04th Nov. I am unable to interpret the academic collocation list. What have to be understood from the list. How to use it in the FIB?
> 
> Can anyone plz help,
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> 
> Attached


Collocation list is important for Fill in the blanks questions. You may go through it for a couple of times or more before your exam. Good luck !


----------



## mike129

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> listening which used to be the difficult part for me, is now the easiest one.
> you can mail on sukhman87 at the rate gmail dot com for detailed help.


Thanks my friend ..Did you get my email ?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> can you provide that book to me ? Actually the don't have any voucher left.



It's a hard copy that I am using for my exam. They sent it via courier. Don't have a soft copy! Sorry!


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

siddheshsiddhi said:


> It's a hard copy that I am using for my exam. They sent it via courier. Don't have a soft copy! Sorry!


What is the book name, regards 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

saurabhpluto said:


> URGENT
> 
> I have PTE exam on 04th Nov. I am unable to interpret the academic collocation list. What have to be understood from the list. How to use it in the FIB?
> 
> Can anyone plz help,
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!
> 
> Attached


Hi this list can you mail to <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187

Hi guys,

I'm getting low scores in PTE speaking(48&49) because of fluency(63&64) and pronunciation (35&36) in 1st and 2nd attempts respectively. Could you please listen to my recordings and suggest me on how to improve in fluency and pronunciation. Thanks in advance.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1EaPL1WqrkTUXFzcjdxQ3ZBZnc


Thanks,
Deepika


----------



## mutapha

suriya8187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting low scores in PTE speaking(48&49) because of fluency(63&64) and pronunciation (35&36) in 1st and 2nd attempts respectively. Could you please listen to my recordings and suggest me on how to improve in fluency and pronunciation. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1EaPL1WqrkTUXFzcjdxQ3ZBZnc
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepika


Please try an online speech recorder such as translate.google, dictation.io, speechnotes.co. Would you speak a little bit faster, and raise your voice with the important words.


----------



## suriya8187

I am using speech notes and able to record my pronunciation clearly but in exams the pronunciation score is very low. Yes sometimes I'm speaking fastly.


----------



## Nicusha

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have appeared for PTE A for four times for 79+. I think I need to work on my reading section. Anyone having any reading material or any reading tips please help. And feel free to ask for any tips related to other sections.
> 
> 1st Attempt : LWRS - 74 70 74 90
> 2nd Attempt : LWRS - 82 76 83 88
> 3rd Attempt : LWRS - 76 82 86 86
> 4th Attempt : LWRS - 90 83 75 88


Hi Sukhmanpreet91.
How have you achieved 86+ in speaking? Your suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

suriya8187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting low scores in PTE speaking(48&49) because of fluency(63&64) and pronunciation (35&36) in 1st and 2nd attempts respectively. Could you please listen to my recordings and suggest me on how to improve in fluency and pronunciation. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1EaPL1WqrkTUXFzcjdxQ3ZBZnc
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepika


Try to improve your pronunciation. I think from the recordings the scores are too low. Are you keeping your microphone in correct position?


----------



## ArGo

suriya8187 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting low scores in PTE speaking(48&49) because of fluency(63&64) and pronunciation (35&36) in 1st and 2nd attempts respectively. Could you please listen to my recordings and suggest me on how to improve in fluency and pronunciation. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1EaPL1WqrkTUXFzcjdxQ3ZBZnc
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepika


Keep up to the intonation. Once you concentrate on intonation (i.e the pitch levels) in other words, the up's and down's, you will be able to improve on your fluency. I dont see an issue on pronunciation, but there are too many pauses (blank pitch levels) in your speech. Just rectify these 3 things, your speaking will be 90.


----------



## suriya8187

ArGo said:


> Keep up to the intonation. Once you concentrate on intonation (i.e the pitch levels) in other words, the up's and down's, you will be able to improve on your fluency. I dont see an issue on pronunciation, but there are too many pauses (blank pitch levels) in your speech. Just rectify these 3 things, your speaking will be 90.



Thank you very much for your inputs. Does speaking slowly with correct pronunciation affect the fluency?


----------



## suriya8187

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Try to improve your pronunciation. I think from the recordings the scores are too low. Are you keeping your microphone in correct position?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks much for ur reply. I am keeping below the mouth i.e near chin.


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

Nicusha said:


> Hi Sukhmanpreet91.
> How have you achieved 86+ in speaking? Your suggestions will be appreciated.


Just use some simple template for speaking, content hardly matters in Describe image, but retell lecture content may affect your listening score.
Keep speaking whatever comes in your mind!


----------



## bapudamunda

Appeared for PTE -A exam this 28th got the score card as follows :- 
L-56, R - 77, W - 60, S- 80 
Last year I appearred for ielts 
I got L-8, R-7.5, W-6.5, S- 6 
Guys can you help me improve my score in PTE-A. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

suriya8187 said:


> Thank you very much for your inputs. Does speaking slowly with correct pronunciation affect the fluency?


Speaking slowly doesn't affect your fluency but the pauses in between the slow speech reduces the fluency. The pace in which you are speaking now is perfect but try to reduce the pauses. Unless the sentences complete or there is a requirement to pause in a sentence. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187

ArGo said:


> Keep up to the intonation. Once you concentrate on intonation (i.e the pitch levels) in other words, the up's and down's, you will be able to improve on your fluency. I dont see an issue on pronunciation, but there are too many pauses (blank pitch levels) in your speech. Just rectify these 3 things, your speaking will be 90.



Sure I will improve. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Nicusha

siddheshsiddhi said:


> I have practiced so much in last 4-5 months that my Describe Image and Retell lecture sections are usually good (in mocks at least). I have pasted a link to my DI sample. In the mock exams which I got evaluated from Aussies Group,I scored 70+ in speaking.
> 
> May be a long shot...but is it possible that PTE software isn't recording my voice correctly (Indian Female)....something like that? I am not sure whether to give another PTE or try my luck with IELTS.
> 
> ----------Links-------------
> Describe Image -- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eG-J-F4qk6dFJUZFJFUjc1OGs/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Read Aloud --
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4e...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO	: 261313
> ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
> PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
> PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
> PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
> PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
> 
> Oral fluency in 60- 70s and Pronuciation in 40s in all 4 exams! :frusty::frusty:


Hi siddheshsiddhi, 
I'm not an expert, but your speech is somewhat with unusual pauses. "the given double bar graph pause represents..." The pauses like these should be at commas. Check this one https://youtu.be/kPtxzG0rhv0[/ur
l


----------



## dirkemeert

Finally I achieved! Thank you all for all the help. Specially you Sumit.

I got my result today L 80 / R 86 / S 85 / W 84


----------



## Umarchodhary

jbkhunda said:


> Appeared for PTE -A exam this 28th got the score card as follows :-
> L-56, R - 77, W - 60, S- 80
> Last year I appearred for ielts
> I got L-8, R-7.5, W-6.5, S- 6
> Guys can you help me improve my score in PTE-A.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check this out for writing
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1326978-pte-tips-i-prepared.html


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Nicusha said:


> Hi siddheshsiddhi,
> I'm not an expert, but your speech is somewhat with unusual pauses. "the given double bar graph pause represents..." The pauses like these should be at commas. Check this one https://youtu.be/kPtxzG0rhv0[/ur
> l[/quote]
> Thanks for reviewing..appreciate it.


----------



## tdd123123

Can any one please help and advise if PTE score re-evaluating works , my wife 62 in speaking rest all 80 plus just wondering if i can get 3 more points for speaking after re evaluations.


----------



## pradu143

tdd123123 said:


> Can any one please help and advise if PTE score re-evaluating works , my wife 62 in speaking rest all 80 plus just wondering if i can get 3 more points for speaking after re evaluations.


Revaluation never works and don't waste ur money in evaluating.


----------



## luvjd

Guys.. It's my turn to share the good news.
Received the results L90,R90,S90,W90 

Learned a lot from this thread.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sikkandar

luvjd said:


> Guys.. It's my turn to share the good news.
> Received the results L90,R90,S90,W90
> 
> Learned a lot from this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Congrats. It is a great achievement. Pray for me too. I am going to appear on 4-Nov. Also please share your tips to score like you?


----------



## luvjd

sikkandar said:


> Congrats. It is a great achievement. Pray for me too. I am going to appear on 4-Nov. Also please share your tips to score like you?


I don't have many tips and tricks. Mostly, I followed the youtube videos. 
However, speaking and the essay was my biggest phobia. 

So I practised in a little different way. 

*Describe Image: *
Initially, I would write the description for different types of images and read them aloud. I did this until I was comfortable with various chart and image types. Once I arrived at my own format for the images, I started practising without writing. 

*Essay: *
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13439314-post20991.html 
From that link, you can download the essay points. These are not complete essays but few points on each essay. 
What I did was, I wrote an essay every day using the points mentioned in the document. 
After few days, I became comfortable with the essay template and how to express the ideas and some common vocabulary. 

I am not sure if it works for everyone, but it worked for me.

All the best for your test.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

luvjd said:


> I don't have many tips and tricks. Mostly, I followed the youtube videos.
> However, speaking and the essay was my biggest phobia.
> 
> So I practised in a little different way.
> 
> *Describe Image: *
> Initially, I would write the description for different types of images and read them aloud. I did this until I was comfortable with various chart and image types. Once I arrived at my own format for the images, I started practising without writing.
> 
> *Essay: *
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13439314-post20991.html
> From that link, you can download the essay points. These are not complete essays but few points on each essay.
> What I did was, I wrote an essay every day using the points mentioned in the document.
> After few days, I became comfortable with the essay template and how to express the ideas and some common vocabulary.
> 
> I am not sure if it works for everyone, but it worked for me.
> 
> All the best for your test.


Thanks bro that's helpful.

In listening section can you give some tips on how you managed the time.

In summarize spoken text, we have 10 min time for each. After you are done with that,say in 8 min did you click on next button or did your make use of all 10 min.

Even if we do that, will that be of any help in overall time management for that listening section.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## babueng

Can anyone suggest me best PTE training institute in Hyderabad/Bangalore?


----------



## luvjd

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Thanks bro that's helpful.
> 
> In listening section can you give some tips on how you managed the time.
> 
> In summarize spoken text, we have 10 min time for each. After you are done with that,say in 8 min did you click on next button or did your make use of all 10 min.
> 
> Even if we do that, will that be of any help in overall time management for that listening section.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


SST is *individually timed*, i.e. even if you finish your answer in 8 minutes and click next, the remaining two minutes cannot be used for remaining questions. So use full 10 minutes and review your answer one more time.

https://blog.e2language.com/pte-summarize-spoken-text/


----------



## Sillygos

Hi all!

I have recently taken the TOEFL test and scored:

R: 23
L: 24
S: 27
W: 24

What do you think my chances of getting 65+ in PTE-A are?


----------



## pradu143

babueng said:


> Can anyone suggest me best PTE training institute in Hyderabad/Bangalore?


In Hyderabad you can contact Dr. Swamy's institute which is located in DSNR but only thing is you need to spend almost 3 months of time to get trained there.
PM me if you require his contact number.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Hi. I've gone through all videos of "E2 Language" on Youtube and have practiced Official Guide PTE book as well as Practice Tests Plus book. Now I want to attempt a mock test before appearing in the actual exam and was wondering that should I purchase Mock Test Version 1, Silver Kit or Gold Kit.


----------



## Maka123

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I've gone through all videos of "E2 Language" on Youtube and have practiced Official Guide PTE book as well as Practice Tests Plus book. Now I want to attempt a mock test before appearing in the actual exam and was wondering that should I purchase Mock Test Version 1, Silver Kit or Gold Kit.


You should indeed. Both the marked tests will help you immensely.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I've gone through all videos of "E2 Language" on Youtube and have practiced Official Guide PTE book as well as Practice Tests Plus book. Now I want to attempt a mock test before appearing in the actual exam and was wondering that should I purchase Mock Test Version 1, Silver Kit or Gold Kit.


Go for the Gold Kit. you will need 2 exams to assess consistency and/or observe improvements.


----------



## Sillygos

Sillygos said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have recently taken the TOEFL test and scored:
> 
> R: 23
> L: 24
> S: 27
> W: 24
> 
> What do you think my chances of getting 65+ in PTE-A are?


Anyone who has any idea?


----------



## Ilay

Sillygos said:


> Anyone who has any idea?




Enough studying will help you get 65. It is not unreachable..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

*Just a question.*

The text boxes in the left panel have been placed in a random order. Restore the original order by dragging the text boxes from the left panel to the right panel.
A. Such a man goes on working hard and even if he fails he is never downcast.
B. It is therefore, the man who labors hard with a strong resolution and an unshaken will, who achieves success and makes his fortune.
C. In turn failures make him all the more determined and resolute and he persists in his task till he attains the desired success.
D. A man who possesses a strong will and firm determination finds all difficulties solved.
E. To him there are a thousand ways open to steer clear of all dangers and difficulties.


----------



## JG

*Strategy*

Dear Friends, while going through I felt like it is a good way to get the reorder paragraph correct. So I am just sharing.
Strategy for Re order paragraph
The first step is to find the topic sentence or the first sentence of the paragraph. For this, you need some basic knowledge of Proper Nouns and common nouns.
Proper Noun: Name of a particular thing, place or person is proper noun. For example, Sydney, Apple laptop and Brad Pitt.
Common Noun: Name of a common thing, place or person is common noun. For example, city, laptop and actor.
Pronoun: These are words which refers back to a noun, for example, He, she, it, they, that, these, this, those.


----------



## JG

*answers*



josygeorge000 said:


> The text boxes in the left panel have been placed in a random order. Restore the original order by dragging the text boxes from the left panel to the right panel.
> A. Such a man goes on working hard and even if he fails he is never downcast.
> B. It is therefore, the man who labors hard with a strong resolution and an unshaken will, who achieves success and makes his fortune.
> C. In turn failures make him all the more determined and resolute and he persists in his task till he attains the desired success.
> D. A man who possesses a strong will and firm determination finds all difficulties solved.
> E. To him there are a thousand ways open to steer clear of all dangers and difficulties.


Topic sentence: D, introduction of a man with strong will.
E will follow next, as difficulties are mentioned in sentence D.
A will follow next as, such a man is referring to sentence D.
C will follow as failure is mentioned in A.
Finally, B will be the last sentence.
So, the answer is DEACB.

This may help someone I hope.


----------



## JG

A. He served 27 years in prison.
B. In 1962, Nelson Mandela was arrested and given a life sentence.
C. He was elected first black president of South Africa in 1994.
D. He was released from prison in 1990.
E. He received the Noble peace prize in 1993

answer
A will follow B, as he was sentenced in sentence A.
D will follow the timeline and, released from prison is will follow the sentence.
E will follow the timeline
And Finally, C will be the last sentence.
BADEC is your answer.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> The text boxes in the left panel have been placed in a random order. Restore the original order by dragging the text boxes from the left panel to the right panel.
> 
> A. Such a man goes on working hard and even if he fails he is never downcast.
> 
> B. It is therefore, the man who labors hard with a strong resolution and an unshaken will, who achieves success and makes his fortune.
> 
> C. In turn failures make him all the more determined and resolute and he persists in his task till he attains the desired success.
> 
> D. A man who possesses a strong will and firm determination finds all difficulties solved.
> 
> E. To him there are a thousand ways open to steer clear of all dangers and difficulties.




DEACB, though i am not sure about the pair of DE.

Explanation: 

D introduce the topic the successful man.
E is supporting sentence, the main topic still continues as to what a successful man does.
A: such man who possesses strong will etc and clear all the difficulties etc.
C: what he does when he fails in return.
B: this is conclusion..eventually that hard working man is the one who fulfills his dreams..and becomes rich 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> A. He served 27 years in prison.
> B. In 1962, Nelson Mandela was arrested and given a life sentence.
> C. He was elected first black president of South Africa in 1994.
> D. He was released from prison in 1990.
> E. He received the Noble peace prize in 1993
> 
> answer
> A will follow B, as he was sentenced in sentence A.
> D will follow the timeline and, released from prison is will follow the sentence.
> E will follow the timeline
> And Finally, C will be the last sentence.
> BADEC is your answer.




Thanks mate, but when you give the answers right away, it doesn't make the brain storm and learn..thank you though, really..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends,

I appreciated the help with reordering the paragraph below. The correct answer is cdeba, which i think is ******* because i dont know how they refered the age part..anyway, please with explanations, so that we can all learn.

Cheers











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, 

Here is another question. The correct answers are supposedly A,C,E but my answers are B,C,E. I would really appreciate it if anyone can help me see why it is A not E. 

Cheers












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

...


----------



## HENRYV

babueng said:


> Can anyone suggest me best PTE training institute in Hyderabad/Bangalore?


If you stay near KPHB, Institute of Personality Development is the best. Its opposite to Sai baba temple. The mentors name is Ram. Many guys whom i know were trained by him and achieved 79+ (few of them in this forum too  ).

Cheers


----------



## jaswanthjasu

babueng said:


> Can anyone suggest me best PTE training institute in Hyderabad/Bangalore?


I would suggest TexasReview, Kukatpally branch if you are looking in hyderabad. A faculty named Jaydeep teaches well. He gives good tips too. Especially for essay part he gave a template along with 17 essay topics. in my first attempt, the essay I got was in the list he provided.

Apart from this, I advice you to go through E2language channel on youtube. PTE is very easy if you understand how the answers are evaluated.


----------



## Imon

Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I appreciated the help with reordering the paragraph below. The correct answer is cdeba, which i think is ******* because i dont know how they refered the age part..anyway, please with explanations, so that we can all learn.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think it should be cbead. 

a & d are a pair. 'this hypothesis' in 'd' refers to the statement in 'a'. b & e are a pair as 'that age' refers to the 'ages of 2 & 6'.


----------



## Imon

Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Here is another question. The correct answers are supposedly A,C,E but my answers are B,C,E. I would really appreciate it if anyone can help me see why it is A not E.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



A refers to the line 'shipping cost does not matter... move instantly at no cost from place to place.' C refers to 'economic opening of countries...' E refers to 'decline in trade barriers i.e. custom duties...'


----------



## Ilay

Imon said:


> A refers to the line 'shipping cost does not matter... move instantly at no cost from place to place.' C refers to 'economic opening of countries...' E refers to 'decline in trade barriers i.e. custom duties...'




But theorically...these multiple answers questions are weird..but thanks..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Imon said:


> I think it should be cbead.
> 
> 
> 
> a & d are a pair. 'this hypothesis' in 'd' refers to the statement in 'a'. b & e are a pair as 'that age' refers to the 'ages of 2 & 6'.




Didn't understand your logic but thanks mate..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nowwin4u

Found this video for Retell lecture template very helpful:


----------



## Ilay

nowwin4u said:


> Found this video for Retell lecture template very helpful:
> PTE Retell Lecture Template and Strategies - YouTube




Mate, what did you do too to increase your reading score in such a short time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Here is another question. The correct answers are supposedly A,C,E but my answers are B,C,E. I would really appreciate it if anyone can help me see why it is A not E.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My opinion, is A,C,E, though I would select C & E only for the safer side.

A,C,E because it mentions reduction in trade barrier is surely one reason. That means free movement. It does not say anything about comparison with the domestic products. Moreover, the second option is not the suitable as per the paragraph. Can you tell from where you have identified B as the answer?


----------



## sikkandar

Took pte exam on 4-nov. Got the below result today. What are the ways to increase my pronunciation. In the previous test, I got 67 in pronunciation


----------



## JG

Clothing expresses who you are in symbolic form that is also functional. To say it is “symbolic” is to say that it presents to the world a visual image of a quality of your inner being, and one possible quality might be your desire to be part of a social group or to identify with a cultural ideal you admire and desire to adopt for yourself. To say it is “functional” means that it has a practical purpose or use in relation to the world in which you live.

When I go to my office to work as a university administrator, I have a choice between dressing formally - suit, tie, and dress shoes - or informally, no tie, sweater instead of suit, and casual shoes. I opt for the latter style more often than not because I favour comfort over formality, and I think a lot of rules regarding formality of dress in work situations are not justifiable. They belong to an older, more traditional world, and I tend to be someone who challenges and changes old rules. My identity is that of someone who takes issue with rules rather than following them blindly.

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


What is the opinion of the writer regarding choice of clothing?



A. The writer feels we should choose clothes that present to the world a visual image of our character.

B. The writer feels we should choose clothes that have a practical purpose in relation to society.

C. The writer feels we should view rules pertaining to the workplace dress code as not justifiable.

D. The writer feels that we should always challenge dress codes rather than follow them blindly.


----------



## JG

sikkandar said:


> Took pte exam on 4-nov. Got the below result today. What are the ways to increase my pronunciation. In the previous test, I got 67 in pronunciation


It will be best if you would send a sample of any recording done by you, so that the experts can help.


----------



## expat4aus2

sikkandar said:


> Took pte exam on 4-nov. Got the below result today. What are the ways to increase my pronunciation. In the previous test, I got 67 in pronunciation


You are so close mate. Keep on trying. I will say more clarity in speaking and not rushing helps.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> My opinion, is A,C,E, though I would select C & E only for the safer side.
> 
> 
> 
> A,C,E because it mentions reduction in trade barrier is surely one reason. That means free movement. It does not say anything about comparison with the domestic products. Moreover, the second option is not the suitable as per the paragraph. Can you tell from where you have identified B as the answer?




Foreign products play a more important role in almost all countries was the sentence led me to think B was among the correct answers too. But when i spare a second thought I can see that in B it says SOME countries not IN ALMOST ALL COUNTRIES. Why I didn't think A was right was because it doesn't say anything which implies that international trading is free. It just says the cost declined and delivery is rapid, which is even theoretically. So I guess I would have played safe too in this case..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

sikkandar said:


> Took pte exam on 4-nov. Got the below result today. What are the ways to increase my pronunciation. In the previous test, I got 67 in pronunciation




I guess first of all you need to remember the difference between the former and present results of pronunciation..how was your fluency before?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Clothing expresses who you are in symbolic form that is also functional. To say it is “symbolic” is to say that it presents to the world a visual image of a quality of your inner being, and one possible quality might be your desire to be part of a social group or to identify with a cultural ideal you admire and desire to adopt for yourself. To say it is “functional” means that it has a practical purpose or use in relation to the world in which you live.
> 
> When I go to my office to work as a university administrator, I have a choice between dressing formally - suit, tie, and dress shoes - or informally, no tie, sweater instead of suit, and casual shoes. I opt for the latter style more often than not because I favour comfort over formality, and I think a lot of rules regarding formality of dress in work situations are not justifiable. They belong to an older, more traditional world, and I tend to be someone who challenges and changes old rules. My identity is that of someone who takes issue with rules rather than following them blindly.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> What is the opinion of the writer regarding choice of clothing?
> 
> 
> 
> A. The writer feels we should choose clothes that present to the world a visual image of our character.
> 
> B. The writer feels we should choose clothes that have a practical purpose in relation to society.
> 
> C. The writer feels we should view rules pertaining to the workplace dress code as not justifiable.
> 
> D. The writer feels that we should always challenge dress codes rather than follow them blindly.




I must confess this question is quite challenging for someone like me, but i guess i am gonna go for B, which is more likely than any other except A..I didn't pick A because The text doesn't mention about his using the clothes to represent his character visually.. thats my opinion... I didn't read the first para at all because the question is about the writers opinion..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

expat4aus2 said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took pte exam on 4-nov. Got the below result today. What are the ways to increase my pronunciation. In the previous test, I got 67 in pronunciation
> 
> 
> 
> You are so close mate. Keep on trying. I will say more clarity in speaking and not rushing helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks friend. I will take your suggestion in my next test.


----------



## sikkandar

Ilay said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took pte exam on 4-nov. Got the below result today. What are the ways to increase my pronunciation. In the previous test, I got 67 in pronunciation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess first of all you need to remember the difference between the former and present results of pronunciation..how was your fluency before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oral fluency was 69 in my previous test. I don't know what went wrong in this test.


----------



## Oneshift

Ilay said:


> Mate, what did you do too to increase your reading score in such a short time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Use tips listed here that will help you score 90 in each section in less than 20 days of practice. I use this link:

https://pteasuccess.blogspot.in/2017/11/tips-on-how-to-attempt-various.html


----------



## Oneshift

sikkandar said:


> Oral fluency was 69 in my previous test. I don't know what went wrong in this test.


Use tips listed on the website here. They clear all doubts and give clear path with less than 20 days practice, you can score 79+ in each section.

https://pteasuccess.blogspot.in/2017/11/tips-on-how-to-attempt-various.html


----------



## sikkandar

reishigupta said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oral fluency was 69 in my previous test. I don't know what went wrong in this test.
> 
> 
> 
> Use tips listed on the website here. They clear all doubts and give clear path with less than 20 days practice, you can score 79+ in each section.
> 
> https://pteasuccess.blogspot.in/2017/11/tips-on-how-to-attempt-various.html
Click to expand...

 Ok. Thanks mate


----------



## Ilay

sikkandar said:


> Oral fluency was 69 in my previous test. I don't know what went wrong in this test.




What above the last exam?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

josygeorge000 said:


> The text boxes in the left panel have been placed in a random order. Restore the original order by dragging the text boxes from the left panel to the right panel.
> A. Such a man goes on working hard and even if he fails he is never downcast.
> B. It is therefore, the man who labors hard with a strong resolution and an unshaken will, who achieves success and makes his fortune.
> C. In turn failures make him all the more determined and resolute and he persists in his task till he attains the desired success.
> D. A man who possesses a strong will and firm determination finds all difficulties solved.
> E. To him there are a thousand ways open to steer clear of all dangers and difficulties.


i think its DBAEC ... whats the correct answer btw ?? lol


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Here is another question. The correct answers are supposedly A,C,E but my answers are B,C,E. I would really appreciate it if anyone can help me see why it is A not E.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


its A becasue the pararaph goods can be moved from place to place at no costs and decline in trade barriers (refers to country to country as well) maybe?


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

nowwin4u said:


> Found this video for Retell lecture template very helpful:
> PTE Retell Lecture Template and Strategies - YouTube


Nice 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> Clothing expresses who you are in symbolic form that is also functional. To say it is “symbolic” is to say that it presents to the world a visual image of a quality of your inner being, and one possible quality might be your desire to be part of a social group or to identify with a cultural ideal you admire and desire to adopt for yourself. To say it is “functional” means that it has a practical purpose or use in relation to the world in which you live.
> 
> When I go to my office to work as a university administrator, I have a choice between dressing formally - suit, tie, and dress shoes - or informally, no tie, sweater instead of suit, and casual shoes. I opt for the latter style more often than not because I favour comfort over formality, and I think a lot of rules regarding formality of dress in work situations are not justifiable. They belong to an older, more traditional world, and I tend to be someone who challenges and changes old rules. My identity is that of someone who takes issue with rules rather than following them blindly.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> What is the opinion of the writer regarding choice of clothing?
> 
> 
> 
> A. The writer feels we should choose clothes that present to the world a visual image of our character.
> 
> B. The writer feels we should choose clothes that have a practical purpose in relation to society.
> 
> C. The writer feels we should view rules pertaining to the workplace dress code as not justifiable.
> 
> D. The writer feels that we should always challenge dress codes rather than follow them blindly.


D

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Vineethmarkonda said:


> D
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Answer is A not D, because the passage does not mention always.(Clothing expresses who you are in symbolic form that is also functional. To say it is “symbolic” is to say that it presents to the world a visual image of a quality of your inner being,)


----------



## JG

Umarchodhary said:


> i think its DBAEC ... whats the correct answer btw ?? lol


DEACB is the correct answer.


----------



## Ilay

W e


----------



## Ilay

W e


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Longman says look at the conclusion or concluding sentences when the writers opinion is asked. It is like a joke then they put the concluding sentence in the very beginning. This question wants to confuse us and make a mistake or spend 3 minutes instead of 1 thus we miss some fib
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also thought the answer was A at first time but when I started to understand the meaning to more deep.It is D. Of course they are trying to confuse us.
From this answer it is clear that one word(always used here) can change the meaning of the whole sentence.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Answer is A not D, because the passage does not mention always.(Clothing expresses who you are in symbolic form that is also functional. To say it is “symbolic” is to say that it presents to the world a visual image of a quality of your inner being,)




Longman says look at conclusion or concluding sentence when writers opinion is asked. This question is weird as it put the conclusion a the first sentence of the text. This question wants to confuse and spend 3 minutes instead of 1 minute thus we miss out on some fib questions..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Longman says look at conclusion or concluding sentence when writers opinion is asked. This question is weird as it put the conclusion a the first sentence of the text. This question wants to confuse and spend 3 minutes instead of 1 minute thus we miss out on some fib questions..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a doubt on the speaking session, if we use the same structure in describe image (all type of structures like.... The statistical data reveals an information regarding...)and other same structure in retell lecture ( The general topic of the lecture was about .......)will it affect my vocabulary score?
Since the scoring system does not indicate that I believe vocabulary is counted from writing session and summary of listening session only. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Umarchodhary

josygeorge000 said:


> DEACB is the correct answer.


man i hardly get re order questions right =D


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> I also thought the answer was A at first time but when I started to understand the meaning to more deep.It is D. Of course they are trying to confuse us.
> From this answer it is clear that one word(always used here) can change the meaning of the whole sentence.




Now i am confused even more, is the answer correct according to you or an officer source? ( dont take it to heart because i am working in strategy and i must make sure which one is right for the sake of answering them soonest)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> its A becasue the pararaph goods can be moved from place to place at no costs and decline in trade barriers (refers to country to country as well) maybe?




Right, i saw it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> I have a doubt on the speaking session, if we use the same structure in describe image (all type of structures like.... The statistical data reveals an information regarding...)and other same structure in retell lecture ( The general topic of the lecture was about .......)will it affect my vocabulary score?
> 
> Since the scoring system does not indicate that I believe vocabulary is counted from writing session and summary of listening session only. Correct me if I am wrong.




I agree with you but some people claim that vocabulary is important and they try to use different words each time such as shows, depicts, illustrates and call those who dont as lazy; opponents of this thought, however, assert that they did use exactly the same word and yet still got 90 with flying colours..

In conclusion, I am going to try to adopt some rarely used words and use them over and over, if i remember i will try to use depicts, illustrates etc..but you need to be careful because some of them don't go with all kind of images, plus they are not used with about..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> Answer is A not D, because the passage does not mention always.(Clothing expresses who you are in symbolic form that is also functional. To say it is “symbolic” is to say that it presents to the world a visual image of a quality of your inner being,)


Nope, don't agree should be d

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Nope, don't agree should be d
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk




He said D as well.. can you please tell me why not B? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> He said D as well.. can you please tell me why not B? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the answer option it is A.


----------



## JG

The bunyip is a large creature from Australian aboriginal mythology, which is believed to live in swamps, billabongs and riverbeds. Although the tales of the Bunyip specifically have been traced back to the Wemba-Wemba people of south-eastern Australian, aboriginal peoples across Australia have beliefs and stories synonymous to the Bunyip. Descriptions of Bunyips vary considerably, with some sources describing it as a giant starfish, others with a dog-like face, dark fur, a horse like tail, horns, flippers or a ducks bill. The size of the Bunyip also varies depending on the origin of the myth, but some accounts state the Bunyip to be as much as twelve or thirteen feet tall. Academics have sought to explain the origins of the Bunyip myth, and palaeontologists suggest that the Bunyip may be a cultural memory of extinct mega fauna, such as the Giant wombat or marsupial lion. Today, the Bunyip remains an important part of Australian aboriginal folklore and is a frequently discussed topic in cryptozoology circles.

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


Which of the following statements cannot be used to describe a Bunyip?



A. Bunyip is a type of animal living in indigenous land in Australia.

B.	Even aboriginal people would remember Bunyips in different forms.

C.	Bunyip is similar to a wombat or a marsupial lion in a huge size.

D. Bunyip is often used in stories and tales among indigenous people.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> I agree with you but some people claim that vocabulary is important and they try to use different words each time such as shows, depicts, illustrates and call those who dont as lazy; opponents of this thought, however, assert that they did use exactly the same word and yet still got 90 with flying colours..
> 
> In conclusion, I am going to try to adopt some rarely used words and use them over and over, if i remember i will try to use depicts, illustrates etc..but you need to be careful because some of them don't go with all kind of images, plus they are not used with about..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you dont have to use RARE words in speaking to enhance ur vocabulary score because writing and one word answer in speaking contribute more in vocabulary score as compared to DI. i used "THIS (TYPE OF GRAPH) GIVES THE INFORMATION ABOUT..." in 4/5 images and used "DEPICTS" in one image.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> In the answer option it is A.




So the source of the question identified the correct option as A?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> The bunyip is a large creature from Australian aboriginal mythology, which is believed to live in swamps, billabongs and riverbeds. Although the tales of the Bunyip specifically have been traced back to the Wemba-Wemba people of south-eastern Australian, aboriginal peoples across Australia have beliefs and stories synonymous to the Bunyip. Descriptions of Bunyips vary considerably, with some sources describing it as a giant starfish, others with a dog-like face, dark fur, a horse like tail, horns, flippers or a ducks bill. The size of the Bunyip also varies depending on the origin of the myth, but some accounts state the Bunyip to be as much as twelve or thirteen feet tall. Academics have sought to explain the origins of the Bunyip myth, and palaeontologists suggest that the Bunyip may be a cultural memory of extinct mega fauna, such as the Giant wombat or marsupial lion. Today, the Bunyip remains an important part of Australian aboriginal folklore and is a frequently discussed topic in cryptozoology circles.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> Which of the following statements cannot be used to describe a Bunyip?
> 
> 
> 
> A. Bunyip is a type of animal living in indigenous land in Australia.
> 
> B.Even aboriginal people would remember Bunyips in different forms.
> 
> C.Bunyip is similar to a wombat or a marsupial lion in a huge size.
> 
> D. Bunyip is often used in stories and tales among indigenous people.




A


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

The storage in short-term memory generally has a strictly limited capacity and duration, which means that information is not retained indefinitely. By contrast, long-term memory can store much larger quantities of information for potentially unlimited duration (sometimes a whole life span). Its capacity is immeasurable. For example, given a random seven-digit number we may remember it for only a few seconds before forgetting, suggesting it was stored in our short-term memory. On the other hand, we can remember telephone numbers for many years through repetition; this information is said to be stored in long-term memory.

When short-term memory encodes information acoustically, long-term memory encodes it semantically. Short-term memory is supported by transient patterns of neuronal communication, dependent on regions of the frontal lobe (especially dorsolateral prefrontal cortex) and the parietal love. Long-term memory, on the other hand, is maintained by more stable and permanent changes in neural connections widely spread throughout the brain.

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


What are not the differences between short-term and long-term memory?



A.	Short-term memory has a limited capacity while the capacity of long-term memory is quite huge.

B.	Short-term memory allows recall for a limited period; however, sometimes long-term memory can store information for the whole life.

C.	Short-term memory encrypt information by meaning, but long-term memory store information in an auditory way.

D.	Short-term memory is rely mainly on dorsolateral prefrontal cortex while long-term memory usually use the whole brain.


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> A
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You nailed it.


----------



## JG

Umarchodhary said:


> you dont have to use RARE words in speaking to enhance ur vocabulary score because writing and one word answer in speaking contribute more in vocabulary score as compared to DI. i used "THIS (TYPE OF GRAPH) GIVES THE INFORMATION ABOUT..." in 4/5 images and used "DEPICTS" in one image.


I also think in the same way, and using rare words some time can cause more harms, if you are unable to use it wisely.


----------



## JG

Many argue that art cannot be defined. We could go about this in several ways. Art is often considered as the process or product of deliberately arranging elements in a way that appeals to the senses or emotions. It encompasses a diverse range of human activities, creations and ways of expression, including music, literature, film, sculpture and paintings. The meaning of art is explored in a branch of philosophy known as aesthetics. At least, that is what Wikipedia claims.

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


What is the writer’s main point about Art?



A. Art is a difficult and complex form to explain.

B. Wikipedia defines art under aesthetics, which is a branch of philosophy.

C. Music, literature, film and sculpture do not define art.

D. Art is directed in a way that it deliberately appeals to the emotions of people.


----------



## JG

Suppose that we are puzzled about whether we ought to lend our support to a war that our government has initiated. We mull things over, we talk to our friends, we listen to what politicians and opinion writers have to say about the matter, and then, finally, we do manage to make up our mind. Can our moral view of the matter be true? If so, what could make it true?

Suppose that we have thought things out quite a bit, and have arrived, not at a particular assessment of this war or that war, but of all wars - we have developed a theory of just war. This theory tells us the conditions under which the activities of war are just and right. Can this theory be true? If so, what makes it true?

Suppose, finally, that our thinking has become so sophisticated that we are able, after a great deal of effort, to develop an entire ethic. We have, to our satisfaction, identified the conditions that determine whether actions are moral or immoral. Can this sort of theory be true? If so, what makes it true?

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


What is the author’s main purpose in this passage?



A. The author wishes to make a point about moral and ethnicity.

B. The author remains sceptical, seeking answers toward the moral discipline.

C. The author wishes to use dialectical approach to explore the concept of moral.

D. The author wishes to express the objection towards the wars.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> The storage in short-term memory generally has a strictly limited capacity and duration, which means that information is not retained indefinitely. By contrast, long-term memory can store much larger quantities of information for potentially unlimited duration (sometimes a whole life span). Its capacity is immeasurable. For example, given a random seven-digit number we may remember it for only a few seconds before forgetting, suggesting it was stored in our short-term memory. On the other hand, we can remember telephone numbers for many years through repetition; this information is said to be stored in long-term memory.
> 
> When short-term memory encodes information acoustically, long-term memory encodes it semantically. Short-term memory is supported by transient patterns of neuronal communication, dependent on regions of the frontal lobe (especially dorsolateral prefrontal cortex) and the parietal love. Long-term memory, on the other hand, is maintained by more stable and permanent changes in neural connections widely spread throughout the brain.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> What are not the differences between short-term and long-term memory?
> 
> 
> 
> A.Short-term memory has a limited capacity while the capacity of long-term memory is quite huge.
> 
> B.Short-term memory allows recall for a limited period; however, sometimes long-term memory can store information for the whole life.
> 
> C.Short-term memory encrypt information by meaning, but long-term memory store information in an auditory way.
> 
> D.Short-term memory is rely mainly on dorsolateral prefrontal cortex while long-term memory usually use the whole brain.




B because D suggests usually not always..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> B because D suggests usually not always..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it is C.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Many argue that art cannot be defined. We could go about this in several ways. Art is often considered as the process or product of deliberately arranging elements in a way that appeals to the senses or emotions. It encompasses a diverse range of human activities, creations and ways of expression, including music, literature, film, sculpture and paintings. The meaning of art is explored in a branch of philosophy known as aesthetics. At least, that is what Wikipedia claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the writer’s main point about Art?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Art is a difficult and complex form to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> B. Wikipedia defines art under aesthetics, which is a branch of philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> C. Music, literature, film and sculpture do not define art.
> 
> 
> 
> D. Art is directed in a way that it deliberately appeals to the emotions of people.




B


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

If there is an objective truth about what is morally right and wrong, why is there so much disagreement about such matters? Many believe that objective truths of any kind must be such as to garner consensus about them, at least among people who are well situated to appreciate such things. But it doesn’t take an expert to realise that such consensus is extremely elusive in ethics. So persistent moral disagreement presents us with a choice. Perhaps there are no moral facts at all. Or there are, but ones that are not objective. Either way, the moral realist loses.

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


Why is there no objective truth about what is morally right and wrong?



A. Because we need to garner consensus about morality.

B. Because there is persistent moral disagreement.

C. Because there are no moral facts at all.

D. Because the moral realist has lost.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Suppose that we are puzzled about whether we ought to lend our support to a war that our government has initiated. We mull things over, we talk to our friends, we listen to what politicians and opinion writers have to say about the matter, and then, finally, we do manage to make up our mind. Can our moral view of the matter be true? If so, what could make it true?
> 
> Suppose that we have thought things out quite a bit, and have arrived, not at a particular assessment of this war or that war, but of all wars - we have developed a theory of just war. This theory tells us the conditions under which the activities of war are just and right. Can this theory be true? If so, what makes it true?
> 
> Suppose, finally, that our thinking has become so sophisticated that we are able, after a great deal of effort, to develop an entire ethic. We have, to our satisfaction, identified the conditions that determine whether actions are moral or immoral. Can this sort of theory be true? If so, what makes it true?
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> What is the author’s main purpose in this passage?
> 
> 
> 
> A. The author wishes to make a point about moral and ethnicity.
> 
> B. The author remains sceptical, seeking answers toward the moral discipline.
> 
> C. The author wishes to use dialectical approach to explore the concept of moral.
> 
> D. The author wishes to express the objection towards the wars.




Not so sure but since there isnt a negative marking, I would say B..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Not so sure but since there isnt a negative marking, I would say B..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also was of same opinion but the answer is D


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> If there is an objective truth about what is morally right and wrong, why is there so much disagreement about such matters? Many believe that objective truths of any kind must be such as to garner consensus about them, at least among people who are well situated to appreciate such things. But it doesn’t take an expert to realise that such consensus is extremely elusive in ethics. So persistent moral disagreement presents us with a choice. Perhaps there are no moral facts at all. Or there are, but ones that are not objective. Either way, the moral realist loses.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> Why is there no objective truth about what is morally right and wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> A. Because we need to garner consensus about morality.
> 
> B. Because there is persistent moral disagreement.
> 
> C. Because there are no moral facts at all.
> 
> D. Because the moral realist has lost.




B through elimination.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> B through elimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, correct.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Unfortunately it is C.



But doesn't it say the other way around? Long term encodes it semantically ( related to meaning) when short term does it acoustically?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> I also was of same opinion but the answer is D




Fair enough, any explanations mate? Tho, imma reread it..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> I also was of same opinion but the answer is D




Should focus on the repeated key word i guess. Yes, he is against war and attitude of people against war..then again he is hiding behind showing himself skeptical about it..sneaky author!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> The bunyip is a large creature from Australian aboriginal mythology, which is believed to live in swamps, billabongs and riverbeds. Although the tales of the Bunyip specifically have been traced back to the Wemba-Wemba people of south-eastern Australian, aboriginal peoples across Australia have beliefs and stories synonymous to the Bunyip. Descriptions of Bunyips vary considerably, with some sources describing it as a giant starfish, others with a dog-like face, dark fur, a horse like tail, horns, flippers or a ducks bill. The size of the Bunyip also varies depending on the origin of the myth, but some accounts state the Bunyip to be as much as twelve or thirteen feet tall. Academics have sought to explain the origins of the Bunyip myth, and palaeontologists suggest that the Bunyip may be a cultural memory of extinct mega fauna, such as the Giant wombat or marsupial lion. Today, the Bunyip remains an important part of Australian aboriginal folklore and is a frequently discussed topic in cryptozoology circles.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> Which of the following statements cannot be used to describe a Bunyip?
> 
> 
> 
> A. Bunyip is a type of animal living in indigenous land in Australia.
> 
> B.Even aboriginal people would remember Bunyips in different forms.
> 
> C.Bunyip is similar to a wombat or a marsupial lion in a huge size.
> 
> D. Bunyip is often used in stories and tales among indigenous people.


C

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> The storage in short-term memory generally has a strictly limited capacity and duration, which means that information is not retained indefinitely. By contrast, long-term memory can store much larger quantities of information for potentially unlimited duration (sometimes a whole life span). Its capacity is immeasurable. For example, given a random seven-digit number we may remember it for only a few seconds before forgetting, suggesting it was stored in our short-term memory. On the other hand, we can remember telephone numbers for many years through repetition; this information is said to be stored in long-term memory.
> 
> When short-term memory encodes information acoustically, long-term memory encodes it semantically. Short-term memory is supported by transient patterns of neuronal communication, dependent on regions of the frontal lobe (especially dorsolateral prefrontal cortex) and the parietal love. Long-term memory, on the other hand, is maintained by more stable and permanent changes in neural connections widely spread throughout the brain.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> What are not the differences between short-term and long-term memory?
> 
> 
> 
> A.Short-term memory has a limited capacity while the capacity of long-term memory is quite huge.
> 
> B.Short-term memory allows recall for a limited period; however, sometimes long-term memory can store information for the whole life.
> 
> C.Short-term memory encrypt information by meaning, but long-term memory store information in an auditory way.
> 
> D.Short-term memory is rely mainly on dorsolateral prefrontal cortex while long-term memory usually use the whole brain.


C


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> You nailed it.


Agree , right answer a

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> Many argue that art cannot be defined. We could go about this in several ways. Art is often considered as the process or product of deliberately arranging elements in a way that appeals to the senses or emotions. It encompasses a diverse range of human activities, creations and ways of expression, including music, literature, film, sculpture and paintings. The meaning of art is explored in a branch of philosophy known as aesthetics. At least, that is what Wikipedia claims.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> What is the writer’s main point about Art?
> 
> 
> 
> A. Art is a difficult and complex form to explain.
> 
> B. Wikipedia defines art under aesthetics, which is a branch of philosophy.
> 
> C. Music, literature, film and sculpture do not define art.
> 
> D. Art is directed in a way that it deliberately appeals to the emotions of people.


A

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

A war has been going on for almost a hundred years between the sheep farmers of Australia and the dingo, Australia’s wild dog. To protect their livelihood, the farmers built a wire fence, 3,307 miles of continuous wire mesh, reaching from the coast of South Australia all the way to the cotton fields of eastern Queensland, just short of the Pacific Ocean. The Fence is Australia’s version of the Great Wall of China, but even longer, erected to keep out hostile invaders, in this case hordes of yellow dogs.

Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.


According to the writer, why was the fence built?



A.to separate the sheep from the cattle.

B.to shop the dingoes from being slaughtered by farmers.

C.to protect the Australian wool industry.

D.to act as a boundary between properties.


----------



## JG

josygeorge000 said:


> A war has been going on for almost a hundred years between the sheep farmers of Australia and the dingo, Australia’s wild dog. To protect their livelihood, the farmers built a wire fence, 3,307 miles of continuous wire mesh, reaching from the coast of South Australia all the way to the cotton fields of eastern Queensland, just short of the Pacific Ocean. The Fence is Australia’s version of the Great Wall of China, but even longer, erected to keep out hostile invaders, in this case hordes of yellow dogs.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> According to the writer, why was the fence built?
> 
> 
> 
> A.to separate the sheep from the cattle.
> 
> B.to shop the dingoes from being slaughtered by farmers.
> 
> C.to protect the Australian wool industry.
> 
> D.to act as a boundary between properties.



I just posted it because the answer given is C, but it never say anything regarding the wool industry, but the only probable answer is b though not fully correct. Any opinions?


----------



## JG

Ethnic cultures are some of the richest and most interesting in the world. The forms of culture - oral narrative, drama, song, music, visual image, and so on - are universal, but the specific content and the particular way the universal form is realised in any one situation, place, or time is high varied and differentiated. And many of those differentiations can be attributed to the fact that people cluster together in communities often for reason of ethnic affiliation and identity.

Ethnicity is both a physical fact and a cultural creation. An ethnicity comes into being when a group of people intermarry and form a large extended family that lasts usually for centuries, if not millennia. An ethnicity in this sense is a group that shares certain genetic traits, and that sharing lasts so long as the pattern of intermarriage lasts. Ethnicity usually manifests itself as physical differences such as eye shape or skin colour. And it is doubtful it is more than that. Conservative racist thinkers believe external traits signify internal mental differences. In this way of thinking, groups like Asians are more industrious “by nature.” Africans, in contrast, lack initiative for the same inevitable genetic reason. Liberal thinkers respond by noting that were this account of the world true, all Africans would be lacking in initiative and all Asians would be industrious. But that is not the case.

Read the text and answer the question by selecting all the correct responses. You will need to select more than one response.


Which of the following are true about the writer’s perception of ethnicity?



A. Its forms are universal but its content varies from region to region.

B. It is simultaneously a physical fact and a cultural creation.

C. It involves nothing else but physical characteristics.

D. It signifies internal mental differences.

E. It does not signify internal mental differences.


----------



## Ilay

Vineethmarkonda said:


> C
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk




Doesn't the first sentence of the second paragraph 2nd second paragraph say the other way around. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87

Got 90 in PTE (90, 86, 90, 90). Applied with 75 points on October 19.
Hoping to get an invite in tomorrow's round.

Happy to help for PTE. If anyone is facing difficulty in any area and aren't seeing any improvement and needs one-on-one sessions in Delhi-NCR, let me know.


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> A war has been going on for almost a hundred years between the sheep farmers of Australia and the dingo, Australia’s wild dog. To protect their livelihood, the farmers built a wire fence, 3,307 miles of continuous wire mesh, reaching from the coast of South Australia all the way to the cotton fields of eastern Queensland, just short of the Pacific Ocean. The Fence is Australia’s version of the Great Wall of China, but even longer, erected to keep out hostile invaders, in this case hordes of yellow dogs.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> According to the writer, why was the fence built?
> 
> 
> 
> A.to separate the sheep from the cattle.
> 
> B.to shop the dingoes from being slaughtered by farmers.
> 
> C.to protect the Australian wool industry.
> 
> D.to act as a boundary between properties.




A war between sheep farmers n dingos


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

Hello Friends,

My PTE score is as follows: L 89 R 85 S 90 W 85 and overall score is 90.

I need help from fellow expats on whether for immigration they consider just the communicative scores I have mentioned or they want us to score 79+ each in Enabling skills as well... Please advise


----------



## luvjd

addy101 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My PTE score is as follows: L 89 R 85 S 90 W 85 and overall score is 90.
> 
> I need help from fellow expats on whether for immigration they consider just the communicative scores I have mentioned or they want us to score 79+ each in Enabling skills as well... Please advise


Congrats buddy.
Only communication skills matter.Don't worry about the enabling skills.


----------



## addy101

luvjd said:


> Congrats buddy.
> Only communication skills matter.Don't worry about the enabling skills.


thanks a lot


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> A war has been going on for almost a hundred years between the sheep farmers of Australia and the dingo, Australia’s wild dog. To protect their livelihood, the farmers built a wire fence, 3,307 miles of continuous wire mesh, reaching from the coast of South Australia all the way to the cotton fields of eastern Queensland, just short of the Pacific Ocean. The Fence is Australia’s version of the Great Wall of China, but even longer, erected to keep out hostile invaders, in this case hordes of yellow dogs.
> 
> Read the text and answer the multiple-choice question by selecting the correct response. Only one response is correct.
> 
> 
> According to the writer, why was the fence built?
> 
> 
> 
> A.to separate the sheep from the cattle.
> 
> B.to shop the dingoes from being slaughtered by farmers.
> 
> C.to protect the Australian wool industry.
> 
> D.to act as a boundary between properties.


C

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

josygeorge000 said:


> Ethnic cultures are some of the richest and most interesting in the world. The forms of culture - oral narrative, drama, song, music, visual image, and so on - are universal, but the specific content and the particular way the universal form is realised in any one situation, place, or time is high varied and differentiated. And many of those differentiations can be attributed to the fact that people cluster together in communities often for reason of ethnic affiliation and identity.
> 
> Ethnicity is both a physical fact and a cultural creation. An ethnicity comes into being when a group of people intermarry and form a large extended family that lasts usually for centuries, if not millennia. An ethnicity in this sense is a group that shares certain genetic traits, and that sharing lasts so long as the pattern of intermarriage lasts. Ethnicity usually manifests itself as physical differences such as eye shape or skin colour. And it is doubtful it is more than that. Conservative racist thinkers believe external traits signify internal mental differences. In this way of thinking, groups like Asians are more industrious “by nature.” Africans, in contrast, lack initiative for the same inevitable genetic reason. Liberal thinkers respond by noting that were this account of the world true, all Africans would be lacking in initiative and all Asians would be industrious. But that is not the case.
> 
> Read the text and answer the question by selecting all the correct responses. You will need to select more than one response.
> 
> 
> Which of the following are true about the writer’s perception of ethnicity?
> 
> 
> 
> A. Its forms are universal but its content varies from region to region.
> 
> B. It is simultaneously a physical fact and a cultural creation.
> 
> C. It involves nothing else but physical characteristics.
> 
> D. It signifies internal mental differences.
> 
> E. It does not signify internal mental differences.


A b e

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Aicha1988

Ok guys need your suggestions here. I have attached my result of gold kit B test. I am so disappointed by the result as I have studied so hard and also my speaking section went amazing this time and thats what I got. I have checked my Mic also before starting the test. Can someone tell me what is wrong with it. Also does fluency and pronunciation effected my other sections as well? TIA


----------



## JG

Vineethmarkonda said:


> A b e
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


a,b.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Aicha1988 said:


> Ok guys need your suggestions here. I have attached my result of gold kit B test. I am so disappointed by the result as I have studied so hard and also my speaking section went amazing this time and thats what I got. I have checked my Mic also before starting the test. Can someone tell me what is wrong with it. Also does fluency and pronunciation effected my other sections as well? TIA


well all modules are interconnected so ur speaking scores can impact ur reading and listening scores as well. you should upload a google drive link of a read aloud or describe image question here to get the feedback from the members with 90 each scores


----------



## DN7C

Aicha1988 said:


> Ok guys need your suggestions here. I have attached my result of gold kit B test. I am so disappointed by the result as I have studied so hard and also my speaking section went amazing this time and thats what I got. I have checked my Mic also before starting the test. Can someone tell me what is wrong with it. Also does fluency and pronunciation effected my other sections as well? TIA


I did both mock tests twice and received low scores for speaking. However, for the actual exam, I was able to score 65+ for speaking. I guess it's some kind of technical failure in our laptops which prevents us from scoring satisfactory marks for speaking section of the mock tests. If you are using the correct techniques in answering speaking questions, go ahead and do the real exam. Most probably you would be able to score high marks for the speaking section like I did despite having 30-50 marks for speaking in the mock exams. Good luck.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Ham Admanedien said:


> Good day everyone.
> I took the mock test B a second time ( the first was two months ago, and my overall was just 58)- and the following were my results: Overall 64
> Listening 72
> Reading 61
> Speaking 58
> Writing 68
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 45
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 75
> Do you think that I am qualified to give the real exam soon?
> Thanks to all of you.


Any comment ?


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ham Admanedien said:


> Any comment ?


if you are aiming for 65+ u shud go for the real exam IMO


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Umarchodhary said:


> if you are aiming for 65+ u shud go for the real exam IMO


Thanks. You really catalyzed my will. Except that I am worried about the hesitation in speaking. I hesitate much, and not sure whether this level can secure me 65 in speaking


----------



## Oneshift

Ham Admanedien said:


> Thanks. You really catalyzed my will. Except that I am worried about the hesitation in speaking. I hesitate much, and not sure whether this level can secure me 65 in speaking


Dude why do you hesitate? Figure that out and practice and kill that.
Let me tell you - In real exam, I goofed up once while reading aloud, then I goofed up thrice while repeating sentence - both mistakes in the same exam- despite that I have scored 90 in speaking.

All will be good for real exam. Start learning trusting yourself.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ham Admanedien said:


> Thanks. You really catalyzed my will. Except that I am worried about the hesitation in speaking. I hesitate much, and not sure whether this level can secure me 65 in speaking


mock test scores are usually low in speaking because of the quality of the headphones n mic plus the pte software is not for online usage and internet lags can also be a factor. u shud not hesitate a lot in the exam because fluency matters. best of luck for ur exam and do watch videos for the correct mic position during the exam it matters a lot.


----------



## Ptera

Umarchodhary said:


> mock test scores are usually low in speaking because of the quality of the headphones n mic plus the pte software is not for online usage and internet lags can also be a factor. u shud not hesitate a lot in the exam because fluency matters. best of luck for ur exam and do watch videos for the correct mic position during the exam it matters a lot.


Hi mate, 
I believe you previously mentioned that you used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..) for the essay in the writing part.
How can I use this template for this kind of question?

The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the government, organisation or each individual?

Thanks


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I believe you previously mentioned that you used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..) for the essay in the writing part.
> How can I use this template for this kind of question?
> 
> The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think should be responsible to solve it? Is it the government, organisation or each individual?
> 
> Thanks


yep i used that template but its mainly for agree/disagree type of essays u shud find some other template for urself to fit this one or modify this one according to the topic maybe


----------



## Ptera

Umarchodhary said:


> yep i used that template but its mainly for agree/disagree type of essays u shud find some other template for urself to fit this one or modify this one according to the topic maybe


Thanks! What do you think if I modify this template as follows:

The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think
should be responsible to solve it? Is it the governments, organisation or each individuals?

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the environment which is affected by the climate change and air pollution. While it is possible to claim that the government and companies are responsible for tackling these issues, my view is that in the first place every single individual is pledged to solve the problems related to the environment.

1st Para about individuals

2nd Para about government and companies

Conclusion: My opinion that individuals are responsible for it in the first place.


----------



## Oneshift

*Super Tip for PTE Aspirants*

I used below website for improving my essay writing skills - This rates your essay and gives you feedback. Free service is quite good as well.

https://www.paperrater.com


Also, the essays written on the below website with tips really helped me in improving in short time:
https://pteasuccess.blogspot.in


----------



## Oneshift

Ptera said:


> Thanks! What do you think if I modify this template as follows:
> 
> The environment we are living in is in danger due to various problems...so who do u think
> should be responsible to solve it? Is it the governments, organisation or each individuals?
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about the environment which is affected by the climate change and air pollution. While it is possible to claim that the government and companies are responsible for tackling these issues, my view is that in the first place every single individual is pledged to solve the problems related to the environment.
> 
> 1st Para about individuals
> 
> 2nd Para about government and companies
> 
> Conclusion: My opinion that individuals are responsible for it in the first place.


Mate use www.paperrater.com to rate your essay.


----------



## JG

When we look at a colour photograph … we have moved … away from … the object’s instrinsic reality, imposing several extra levels of interpretation. The particular chemical composition of the photographic process usd is one level; the colour film (or digital camera) itself automatically reacts to and records colour in the way it has been chemically or electronically profied, or programmed, to do. Then there is the subjectivity of the colour awareness – vision and creativity of the photographer, they eye behind the camera. Photographers have to experiment with what is available and discern a way of representing colour that suits their particular visual aethetic. Then the viewer imposes yet another level of interpretation, bringing his or her own colour appreciation to the existing photographs. If phtographs are printed, copied, scanned, viewed on a screen or reproduced on the pages of a book as here, then we are several generations and several futuerh levels of interpretation away from that original colour reflecting object. Is it any wonder that colour photography is maddeningly difficult to describe accuratly – and that reactions to ti are so diverse – given its wonderful subjective variations?

Read the text and answer the question by selecting all the correct responses. You will need to select more than one response.


According to the passage, which of the following aspects make it difficult to objectively describe colour photography?



A.the failure of critics to develop an agreed vocabulary of colour

B.the chemical compostion of the film

C.the move to an electronically determined aesthetic

D.objectively of colour awareness

E.the viewer's own sense of colour appreciaiton

F.the generational gap between the object and the photograph


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> When we look at a colour photograph … we have moved … away from … the object’s instrinsic reality, imposing several extra levels of interpretation. The particular chemical composition of the photographic process usd is one level; the colour film (or digital camera) itself automatically reacts to and records colour in the way it has been chemically or electronically profied, or programmed, to do. Then there is the subjectivity of the colour awareness – vision and creativity of the photographer, they eye behind the camera. Photographers have to experiment with what is available and discern a way of representing colour that suits their particular visual aethetic. Then the viewer imposes yet another level of interpretation, bringing his or her own colour appreciation to the existing photographs. If phtographs are printed, copied, scanned, viewed on a screen or reproduced on the pages of a book as here, then we are several generations and several futuerh levels of interpretation away from that original colour reflecting object. Is it any wonder that colour photography is maddeningly difficult to describe accuratly – and that reactions to ti are so diverse – given its wonderful subjective variations?
> 
> Read the text and answer the question by selecting all the correct responses. You will need to select more than one response.
> 
> 
> According to the passage, which of the following aspects make it difficult to objectively describe colour photography?
> 
> 
> 
> A.the failure of critics to develop an agreed vocabulary of colour
> 
> B.the chemical compostion of the film
> 
> C.the move to an electronically determined aesthetic
> 
> D.objectively of colour awareness
> 
> E.the viewer's own sense of colour appreciaiton
> 
> F.the generational gap between the object and the photograph




Bef


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Bef
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ansers are B&E but can you explain why you have selected this B&E . So that it will be helpful for others.


----------



## Ptera

reishigupta said:


> Mate use www.paperrater.com to rate your essay.


Thank you mate! I did it.
However, I believe it is difficult for the software to evaluate my essay without knowing the topic.. Anyway thanks a lot for the hint!


----------



## JHubble

sharv said:


> too close bro.. just dont give up.. you are just there.! just one more time!! u gonna get it this tym!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Nailed it at the second attempt. I got the desired score 79+ each section.

Thank you to all the members for the guidance. 

Special thanks to sharma1981, hulisan08, vincyf1, and sharv for your motivating comments.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Ptera said:


> Thank you mate! I did it.
> However, I believe it is difficult for the software to evaluate my essay without knowing the topic. Anyway thanks a lot for the hint!


I agree but that website can help u guide if u have used good words, the structure was good, how complex essay did you write, grammar and other things.

There is nothing on the web other than this which could help u develop writing skills in writing. Last option is PTE's mock tests.

Happy that you find that useful.


----------



## Oneshift

JHubble said:


> Nailed it at the second attempt. I got the desired score 79+ each section.
> 
> Thank you to all the members for the guidance.
> 
> Special thanks to sharma1981, hulisan08, vincyf1, and sharv for your motivating comments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## Ilay

Ilay said:


> Bef
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




The second line mentions about the chemical composition and its effect during the process of encoding a photo which causes differences from photo to photo ( mind you, old photos colours were a bit yellowish)


Other is on the 9th line which is about interpretation of various colours according to the persons colour appreciation ( so colour blinds wouldn't see certain colours and would interpret the photo differently..perhaps wouldn't see the red roses on a green bush)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

brs said:


> Hello guys, I just received my last result today. Please see my last two results in attachment. First exam was on 23rd July and the second one was yesterday, 6th August.
> 
> 
> 
> I could manage to increase my speaking score to 90 but other modules are not good enough. Can you please give me some specific tips that I can increase my especially writing and reading scores? I have never been great with writing so If there are some templates for writing that would be the easiest way for me to practise. I want to sit for the exam next week around 17th or 18th August in order to catch 23rd August round. And also my skilled visa (476) is expiring in a month. So I got to sort this out asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies.




I think if your spelling wasnt that low, you could have got something higher from writing. I got 86 with way lower written discours and vocabulary but 90 from both spelling and grammar..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> I think if your spelling wasnt that low, you could have got something higher from writing. I got 86 with way lower written discours and vocabulary but 90 from both spelling and grammar..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ILAY, I just have a concern, I particularly feel reorder paragraph to be a very difficult. Is there any methods, which is very good and can be followed. I am always able to find the first independent sentence but remaining somehow make mistakes.:Cry:


----------



## Ilay

Aaaa


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> ILAY, I just have a concern, I particularly feel reorder paragraph to be a very difficult. Is there any methods, which is very good and can be followed. I am always able to find the first independent sentence but remaining somehow make mistakes.:Cry:






Mate, i am afraid i am at least as concerned as you are. Watch navjot brar reorder and sonny reorder tips on you tube as well as e2 proven method. Mix them up and find out your own style.. i also read about paragraphs structures for various styles like argument, informative, cause effect, problem solution.

People claim that paras are easier in the exam than those we come across to practice..and well structured..if you follow regular rules, you will be able to order correctly.

Watch out what is supportive sentence, example sentence and conclusion sentence..usually paras develop from general to more details..from cause to effect or from effect to cause, from problem to solution, chronological order..key words and their repetition, whats the main idea, what the para is concerned about..make sure all pronouns are unmatched, don't leave anyone unattended or matched..don't leave them alone.l


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Mate, i am afraid i am at least as concerned as you are. Watch navjot brar reorder and sonny reorder tips on you tube as well as e2 proven method. Mix them up and find out your own style.. i also read about paragraphs structures for various styles like argument, informative, cause effect, problem solution.
> 
> People claim that paras are easier in the exam than those we come across to practice..and well structured..if you follow regular rules, you will be able to order correctly.
> 
> Watch out what is supportive sentence, example sentence and conclusion sentence..usually paras develop from general to more details..from cause to effect or from effect to cause, from problem to solution, chronological order..key words and their repetition, whats the main idea, what the para is concerned about..make sure all pronouns are unmatched, don't leave anyone unattended or matched..don't leave them alone.l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I will add them if I come across some of them(methods)


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> I will add them if I come across some of them(methods)




Yeah please do it so that we can discuss about them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia

Hey i am planing on taking in exam in 4 days for PTE. I am planing to get 8 or 79+. In my last attempt i got 65+. Can anyone give me any links to some guides. I am on do it or die situation as my visa is expiring. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ilay

kbangia said:


> Hey i am planing on taking in exam in 4 days for PTE. I am planing to get 8 or 79+. In my last attempt i got 65+. Can anyone give me any links to some guides. I am on do it or die situation as my visa is expiring. Any help would be much appreciated.




Mate, check out vincyf1 s page on the forum. pte a tips that i prepared, also pte zone youtube.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia

Ilay said:


> Mate, check out vincyf1 s page on the forum. pte a tips that i prepared, also pte zone youtube.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying, can you please give me the link for vincyf1 page. I cannot seem to find out.


----------



## gopiit04

kbangia said:


> Thanks for replying, can you please give me the link for vincyf1 page. I cannot seem to find out.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1326978

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia

gopiit04 said:


> PTE-A Tips that I prepared
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


ty.. appreciate it.


----------



## awalkin

kbangia said:


> Hey i am planing on taking in exam in 4 days for PTE. I am planing to get 8 or 79+. In my last attempt i got 65+. Can anyone give me any links to some guides. I am on do it or die situation as my visa is expiring. Any help would be much appreciated.


What was your breakup of the score? 

E2Language videos on youtube are immensely helpful.

I suggest you purchase PTE Gold pack. do the first practice test.. assess areas of weakness.. as in detailed analysis.. subsection wise per section wise...

then see how you can correct your sections..

Usually speaking has the highest weightage. So focus on that.

Then take second test.

If you get 75+ in practice test 2, then you will certainly hit 79+ in all sections..

But be mentally strong and have a good temperament when you go in for the actual exam. exam day mindset is super important for your success.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Diggy

Any one gotten great PTE-A 79+ at the moment?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Experts,

I gave PTE on 04th Nov. Overall score 78 and sectionals as per attached report.

Need your inputs. I missed to respond to one answer short question. Moreover, my responses to other answer short questions may be wrong. I did well in DI, retell, repeat, and read aloud. 

My spelling grammar and vocab scores are 90. I don't know what are the improvement areas in writing.

In listening section, I fell short of time and I think did few mistakes in highlight incorrect words. And responded incompletely to the last write from dictation question.

Any suggestions much appreciated


----------



## Umarchodhary

saurabhpluto said:


> Experts,
> 
> I gave PTE on 04th Nov. Overall score 78 and sectionals as per attached report.
> 
> Need your inputs. I missed to respond to one answer short question. Moreover, my responses to other answer short questions may be wrong. I did well in DI, retell, repeat, and read aloud.
> 
> My spelling grammar and vocab scores are 90. I don't know what are the improvement areas in writing.
> 
> In listening section, I fell short of time and I think did few mistakes in highlight incorrect words. And responded incompletely to the last write from dictation question.
> 
> Any suggestions much appreciated



i guess your score in writing is not above 79 because u messed up the listening write from dictation section and we have seen that it impacts the writing score a lot.


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> i guess your score in writing is not above 79 because u messed up the listening write from dictation section and we have seen that it impacts the writing score a lot.




I agree, besides you should know that highlight incorrect words has negative marking. Mate, i am sad for that you couldn't pass over +79 with such a brilliant enabling skills. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> i guess your score in writing is not above 79 because u messed up the listening write from dictation section and we have seen that it impacts the writing score a lot.






Umarchodhary said:


> i guess your score in writing is not above 79 because u messed up the listening write from dictation section and we have seen that it impacts the writing score a lot.




I agree, besides you should know that highlight incorrect words has negative marking. Mate, i am sad for that you couldn't pass over +79 with such a brilliant enabling skills. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ilay said:


> I agree, besides you should know that highlight incorrect words has negative marking. Mate, i am sad for that you couldn't pass over +79 with such a brilliant enabling skills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


so highlight incorrect word also impacts the writing score ???


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> so highlight incorrect word also impacts the writing score ???




I was not talking about writing, he made mistakes of them too..sorry..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

I believe write from dictation is one the most important tasks for listening and writing. If you consider that every correct word gives you a point. By three of these tasks you can get around 30 points. (Just for comparison, you get one point for correct MCSA and one point for choosing a correct summary). So if you practice well to repeat and write exactly as it should be, you will definitely score well in both listening & writing.. 
Just my opinion..


----------



## Ausysdhome

*PTE Academic - My Journey to a score of 90*

Hi All,

I would like to share my experience of getting a score of 90 in 4th attempt. This forum has helped me immensely, so would like to share some things which I did as part of my study and in the exam.

Attempt L/R/S/W
I.............74/78/90/75
II............87/76/71/88
III...........88/71/90/85
IV............90/90/90/90 

Preparation:-

1. Reading - Please solve as many questions as you can. For me following material was really beneficial. - 
surewayenglish dot com
Questions on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.

Re-order paragraphs - surewayenglish dot com course material is really good.

2. Speaking - Mainly practiced describe image. You can use any good templates available on the net. Apart from this, just try speaking fluently without pauses.
During preparation, try to record your answers on your phone and listen to them.

3. Writing - For essay, you must following this simple trick. Try to have 4 paragraphs.
para 1 - Introduction. paraphrase the given essay question.
para 2 - Supporting example 1/ Advantage
para 3 - Supporting example 2/ Disadvantage
para 4 - Conclusion. You can start with a phrase such as 'To conclude...'

Please refer to ieltsliz dot com for essay writing. 

summarize in one line questions - Try to do solve as many questions as possible. This also depends on your level of English.

4. Listening - The key is to practice as there could be some words which you may not understand due to difference in the accent or the speed of the speech.

Practice available tests on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.

Things to be taken care off in the exam:-

1. Speaking - 
Put your mic below your lips so that breathing sound does not interrupt with your speech.
Also avoid taking the test if you have cold / sore throat. I experienced it during 2nd attempt.
Do not try to correct yourself if you have said something incorrect. Do not take pauses during speaking. Also don't do umm, aann...those things. Fluency and Grammar are the key. They weigh more than the content.

2. Reading / Listening - Keep an eye on the timer. Also except for Multiple Question Multiple answer, make a guess where you are not sure.

3. Writing - Avoid spelling mistakes. It's a big No.
Use simple sentences if you are not sure about making a correct complex one. Similarly use simple words if you not sure about spelling of a difficult one.
You cannot go wrong with the grammar if you are aiming for full marks.

All the best.


----------



## amit9

Hi Friends,

I wrote pte yesterday and failed miserably. Below is the score card, my enabling skill's score looks way better than communication skill's score which confuses me in identifying the correct weak areas. I missed one 'write from dictation' completely as got timed out and goofed 2 repeat sentences. Other than that, I attempted all questions and didn't screw anything badly.

Need your help and advise, which section or area I should focus, my goal is to get 65+ in each section.

L 61 R 60 S 69 W 62

Grammar 76
Oral Fluency 68
Pronunciation 61
Spelling 67
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Thank you as always.


----------



## kbangia

amit9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote yesterday and failed miserably. Below is the score card, my enabling skill's score looks way better than communication skill's score. I missed one 'write from dictation' completely as got timed out and goofed 2 repeat sentences. Other than that, I attempted with my best of ability.
> 
> Any advise, which section or area I should focus, my goal is to get 65+ in each section.
> 
> L 61 R 60 S 69 W 62
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thank you as always.


Looks like you need to focus on speaking the most. Speaking is interconnected with all the modules so getting high mark here is really important.

Oral Fluency: No hmmm ahhh on mic. Dont correct yourself while speaking. Keep a flow.
Pronunciation: Use speech to text software to get better at this. 

Don't worry about spelling too much. 

Speaking is the easiest to improve, just needs practice and practice. Once you do you will get all 65+ . Good luck


----------



## NAVK

amit9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote pte yesterday and failed miserably. Below is the score card, my enabling skill's score looks way better than communication skill's score which confuses me in identifying the correct weak areas. I missed one 'write from dictation' completely as got timed out and goofed 2 repeat sentences. Other than that, I attempted all questions and didn't screw anything badly.
> 
> Need your help and advise, which section or area I should focus, my goal is to get 65+ in each section.
> 
> L 61 R 60 S 69 W 62
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse  90
> 
> Thank you as always.


If you miss WFD questions it will have impact on both listening and writing..if u had attempted that you might have crossed 70..get your spelling correct for WFD and never ever miss any questions in all the modules..time management is the key..


----------



## amit9

Thanks kbangia and navk.

Do you think just one WFD question can make that much of difference?




NAVK said:


> If you miss WFD questions it will have impact on both listening and writing..if u had attempted that you might have crossed 70..get your spelling correct for WFD and never ever miss any questions in all the modules..time management is the key..


----------



## tatsme

amit9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote pte yesterday and failed miserably. Below is the score card, my enabling skill's score looks way better than communication skill's score which confuses me in identifying the correct weak areas. I missed one 'write from dictation' completely as got timed out and goofed 2 repeat sentences. Other than that, I attempted all questions and didn't screw anything badly.
> 
> Need your help and advise, which section or area I should focus, my goal is to get 65+ in each section.
> 
> L 61 R 60 S 69 W 62
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thank you as always.


Hi,

First of all, don't loose heart...I guess this was your first attempt...
I feel you scored low in Listening and Writing because of missing on WFD, it carries a lot of weightage. Speaking scores may be low on account of lower OF and Pronunciation score. 
Next time you may try writing paid PTE gold kit in case you have not already taken it. It approximates exam environment. It helps to strategise with respect to time management.

Cheers


----------



## tatsme

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to share my experience of getting a score of 90 in 4th attempt. This forum has helped me immensely, so would like to share some things which I did as part of my study and in the exam.
> 
> Attempt L/R/S/W
> I.............74/78/90/75
> II............87/76/71/88
> III...........88/71/90/85
> IV............90/90/90/90
> 
> Preparation:-
> 
> 1. Reading - Please solve as many questions as you can. For me following material was really beneficial. -
> surewayenglish dot com
> Questions on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.
> 
> Re-order paragraphs - surewayenglish dot com course material is really good.
> 
> 2. Speaking - Mainly practiced describe image. You can use any good templates available on the net. Apart from this, just try speaking fluently without pauses.
> During preparation, try to record your answers on your phone and listen to them.
> 
> 3. Writing - For essay, you must following this simple trick. Try to have 4 paragraphs.
> para 1 - Introduction. paraphrase the given essay question.
> para 2 - Supporting example 1/ Advantage
> para 3 - Supporting example 2/ Disadvantage
> para 4 - Conclusion. You can start with a phrase such as 'To conclude...'
> 
> Please refer to ieltsliz dot com for essay writing.
> 
> summarize in one line questions - Try to do solve as many questions as possible. This also depends on your level of English.
> 
> 4. Listening - The key is to practice as there could be some words which you may not understand due to difference in the accent or the speed of the speech.
> 
> Practice available tests on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.
> 
> Things to be taken care off in the exam:-
> 
> 1. Speaking -
> Put your mic below your lips so that breathing sound does not interrupt with your speech.
> Also avoid taking the test if you have cold / sore throat. I experienced it during 2nd attempt.
> Do not try to correct yourself if you have said something incorrect. Do not take pauses during speaking. Also don't do umm, aann...those things. Fluency and Grammar are the key. They weigh more than the content.
> 
> 2. Reading / Listening - Keep an eye on the timer. Also except for Multiple Question Multiple answer, make a guess where you are not sure.
> 
> 3. Writing - Avoid spelling mistakes. It's a big No.
> Use simple sentences if you are not sure about making a correct complex one. Similarly use simple words if you not sure about spelling of a difficult one.
> You cannot go wrong with the grammar if you are aiming for full marks.
> 
> All the best.


hey Congrats!!
I am not familiar with Surewayenglish.com . Are you referring to their free materials? Can you please share the ones related to reorder para and describe image. thanks!


----------



## tatsme

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to share my experience of getting a score of 90 in 4th attempt. This forum has helped me immensely, so would like to share some things which I did as part of my study and in the exam.
> 
> Attempt L/R/S/W
> I.............74/78/90/75
> II............87/76/71/88
> III...........88/71/90/85
> IV............90/90/90/90
> 
> Preparation:-
> 
> 1. Reading - Please solve as many questions as you can. For me following material was really beneficial. -
> surewayenglish dot com
> Questions on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.
> 
> Re-order paragraphs - surewayenglish dot com course material is really good.
> 
> 2. Speaking - Mainly practiced describe image. You can use any good templates available on the net. Apart from this, just try speaking fluently without pauses.
> During preparation, try to record your answers on your phone and listen to them.
> 
> 3. Writing - For essay, you must following this simple trick. Try to have 4 paragraphs.
> para 1 - Introduction. paraphrase the given essay question.
> para 2 - Supporting example 1/ Advantage
> para 3 - Supporting example 2/ Disadvantage
> para 4 - Conclusion. You can start with a phrase such as 'To conclude...'
> 
> Please refer to ieltsliz dot com for essay writing.
> 
> summarize in one line questions - Try to do solve as many questions as possible. This also depends on your level of English.
> 
> 4. Listening - The key is to practice as there could be some words which you may not understand due to difference in the accent or the speed of the speech.
> 
> Practice available tests on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.
> 
> Things to be taken care off in the exam:-
> 
> 1. Speaking -
> Put your mic below your lips so that breathing sound does not interrupt with your speech.
> Also avoid taking the test if you have cold / sore throat. I experienced it during 2nd attempt.
> Do not try to correct yourself if you have said something incorrect. Do not take pauses during speaking. Also don't do umm, aann...those things. Fluency and Grammar are the key. They weigh more than the content.
> 
> 2. Reading / Listening - Keep an eye on the timer. Also except for Multiple Question Multiple answer, make a guess where you are not sure.
> 
> 3. Writing - Avoid spelling mistakes. It's a big No.
> Use simple sentences if you are not sure about making a correct complex one. Similarly use simple words if you not sure about spelling of a difficult one.
> You cannot go wrong with the grammar if you are aiming for full marks.
> 
> All the best.



hey Congrats!!
I am not familiar with Surewayenglish.com . Are you referring to their free materials? Can you please share the ones related to reorder para and describe image. thanks!


----------



## amit9

Sorry. I missed to mention this is my 4rth attempt, but unable to get 65+,
I just dont want to give up and believe I can do this. 

Thank you for replying.

Do you know if one wfd can make how much difference. I read that it gives 1 point for each correct word where we get 1 point for 1 correct multiple answer question. Are both point of equal value?



tatsme said:


> amit9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote pte yesterday and failed miserably. Below is the score card, my enabling skill's score looks way better than communication skill's score which confuses me in identifying the correct weak areas. I missed one 'write from dictation' completely as got timed out and goofed 2 repeat sentences. Other than that, I attempted all questions and didn't screw anything badly.
> 
> Need your help and advise, which section or area I should focus, my goal is to get 65+ in each section.
> 
> L 61 R 60 S 69 W 62
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thank you as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First of all, don't loose heart...I guess this was your first attempt...
> I feel you scored low in Listening and Writing because of missing on WFD, it carries a lot of weightage. Speaking scores may be low on account of lower OF and Pronunciation score.
> Next time you may try writing paid PTE gold kit in case you have not already taken it. It approximates exam environment. It helps to strategise with respect to time management.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Ham Admanedien

amit9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I wrote pte yesterday and failed miserably. Below is the score card, my enabling skill's score looks way better than communication skill's score which confuses me in identifying the correct weak areas. I missed one 'write from dictation' completely as got timed out and goofed 2 repeat sentences. Other than that, I attempted all questions and didn't screw anything badly.
> 
> Need your help and advise, which section or area I should focus, my goal is to get 65+ in each section.
> 
> L 61 R 60 S 69 W 62
> 
> Grammar 76
> Oral Fluency 68
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thank you as always.


This is irritating. what did you score in your past attempts? and in the mock tests?
If you find yourself good in writing, give IELTS once.


----------



## kbangia

Hey Peeps!

what is your analysis for this?
Would really like to hear your thoughts!

L 72 R 69 S 81 W 71

Grammar 53
Oral Fluency 73
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 18
Vocabulary 70
Written Discourse 81


----------



## Ilay

kbangia said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> what is your analysis for this?
> Would really like to hear your thoughts!
> 
> L 72 R 69 S 81 W 71
> 
> Grammar 53
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 70
> Written Discourse 81




No need to say anything mate, everything is crystal clear..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia

Ilay said:


> No need to say anything mate, everything is crystal clear..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



What is crystal clear, Can you please tell me. Is it just my writing?


----------



## wascorlelon

kbangia said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> what is your analysis for this?
> Would really like to hear your thoughts!
> 
> L 72 R 69 S 81 W 71
> 
> Grammar 53
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 70
> Written Discourse 81


Focus on your spelling and grammar! That's the easiest component to get perfect scores on => get perfect on your W score.

R I guess just need to improve on ur vocab and maybe speed a little bit more, then u'll be fine.
 You will be fine soon!!


----------



## awalkin

kbangia said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> what is your analysis for this?
> Would really like to hear your thoughts!
> 
> L 72 R 69 S 81 W 71
> 
> Grammar 53
> Oral Fluency 73
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 18
> Vocabulary 70
> Written Discourse 81



Hi,

There is a clear scope for you to improve in LRW, which I think you can easily. Have you done the analysis as to which question type is not working for you.

Remeber PTE-A is a very specific exam with specific set of questions which come each time and specific marking patters. And its not so difficult to get 79+ in each section.

I would suggest, you go section by section, type by type and focus on practicing and boosting areas which you are weak at.

there are several online guidance materials available, especialy on youtube, which can help immensely. 

Prepare well! ROCKIT!!


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

If i buy PTE Gold Package twice then will the mock test a and b of first package be same as mock test a and mock test b of second package ?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> If i buy PTE Gold Package twice then will the mock test a and b of first package be same as mock test a and mock test b of second package ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk




Yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

*Re-order Para*

A.Even as Indian leftists think Bill Clinton is coming to take over India, Indian Companies are preparing to take over American ones on a gargantuan scale.
B.Now Infosys and Wipro propose Rs. 54,000 crore each
C.To put this in perspective, recall that when Chandan sold his Parle brands to Coca- Cola amidst much swadeshi wringing of hands, he got a reported Rs. 200 crore.
D.Infosys and Wipro, out two most glamorous infotech companies, both want automatic permission from FIPB to take over foreign companies worth- hold your breath- $ 15 billion each.

I think the order is ACBD. 
But answer given is ADCB.

Guys, please share your views.


----------



## Ausysdhome

tatsme said:


> A.Even as Indian leftists think Bill Clinton is coming to take over India, Indian Companies are preparing to take over American ones on a gargantuan scale.
> B.Now Infosys and Wipro propose Rs. 54,000 crore each
> C.To put this in perspective, recall that when Chandan sold his Parle brands to Coca- Cola amidst much swadeshi wringing of hands, he got a reported Rs. 200 crore.
> D.Infosys and Wipro, out two most glamorous infotech companies, both want automatic permission from FIPB to take over foreign companies worth- hold your breath- $ 15 billion each.
> 
> I think the order is ACBD.
> But answer given is ADCB.
> 
> Guys, please share your views.


That's right. ADCB makes sense.

A is obviously first sentence. In sentence A, it talks about Indian companies...
so next sentence must be about the companies...which is in sentence D.
Then followed by C & B.


----------



## kbangia

Just gave in PTE- A mock test on Pte official practice site. My aim is to get 79+. I am very sad after seeing this result.

What do you all think?

L 76 R 62 S 77 W 68

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tatsme

*Re-order Para*

A.	They argue that its is this, which has led to the bankruptcy in many states.
B.	Here was a commission whose members worked very hard, did exemplary research and homework, before coming up with a list of recommendations that balanced economic efficiency with safety nets for disadvantaged labour.
C.	It reminds us of the political shenanigans during the implementation of the Fifth Pay Commission
D.	How many times have you heard experts, politicians and the finance minister refer to the implementation of the pay hikes following the commission’s report as the singular cause for the increase in government expenditure?
E.	Barring P. Chidambaram, who was then the finance minister, every single political party and politician opposed the implementation of the recommendations and are directly responsible for the current fiscal crises in the Centre and the states.

Could you explain why the order is CDABE?


----------



## Ausysdhome

tatsme said:


> A.	They argue that its is this, which has led to the bankruptcy in many states.
> B.	Here was a commission whose members worked very hard, did exemplary research and homework, before coming up with a list of recommendations that balanced economic efficiency with safety nets for disadvantaged labour.
> C.	It reminds us of the political shenanigans during the implementation of the Fifth Pay Commission
> D.	How many times have you heard experts, politicians and the finance minister refer to the implementation of the pay hikes following the commission’s report as the singular cause for the increase in government expenditure?
> E.	Barring P. Chidambaram, who was then the finance minister, every single political party and politician opposed the implementation of the recommendations and are directly responsible for the current fiscal crises in the Centre and the states.
> 
> Could you explain why the order is CDABE?


The first sentence must be an independent statement i.e. which can stand on its own without any support.

If you see A, B these are definitely not the independent sentences

At first look one could think that D or E is the independent sentence.
In D - ....pay hikes following the commission’s report -> it does not say which commission's report.
In E - ....opposed the implementation of the recommendations -> again it does not say implementation of which report's/committee's recommendations.

So C is the only sentence which can stand on its own.
In C...it means that....Implementation of Fifth pay commission lead to some political stuff.

CD
D - ...heard experts, politicians and the finance minister.... -> refers to political shenangians

CDA
A - they here refers to experts, politicians and the finance minister

Rest 2 follow it by similar logic.

This is indeed a very difficult one.


----------



## Ilay

kbangia said:


> Just gave in PTE- A mock test on Pte official practice site. My aim is to get 79+. I am very sad after seeing this result.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> L 76 R 62 S 77 W 68
> 
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I think you should not use the words of which you are not sure the spelling and sentences of which you are not sure the grammar.

I believe it has a contribution to listening and reading ad well.. i have got 86 with way less vocab and wd.

If you speak more fluent you will het your speaking higher too..

Reading requires a bit more practice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Now dear friends,

Can someone please tell me why this mean paragraph starts with a pronoun and the sentence without pronoun is the third.

This para below is the correct answer. Please i need some help!










Well i know people will pair the middle then place the rest around but then this practice paragraph is against to everything i know about noun pronoun..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi friends.
Did anyone tried Abu Dhabi PTE exam center ? what do you think of it if compared to Dabai`s?


----------



## Shachi0210

Yes, I am a PTE coach i.e. I train people to answer the exam. It has 20 modules and takes 3 hours to answer and evaluated completely by a computer.


----------



## Ilay

Ill


----------



## dashboard89

Ilay said:


> Now dear friends,
> 
> Can someone please tell me why this mean paragraph starts with a pronoun and the sentence without pronoun is the third.
> 
> This para below is the correct answer. Please i need some help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i know people will pair the middle then place the rest around but then this practice paragraph is against to everything i know about noun pronoun..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It does not start with a pronoun, it starts with an article (a, an, the). 

Sentence #2 is the first sentence because it is an independent sentence. It also starts off the whole idea of the paragraph, which is about environmental revolution.

Sentence #4 is next, because notice in the first sentence it states "three decades", then on this sentence it gives more details about that (1960s and 1970s).

Sentence #5 is the third because it gives details what happens next. Notice the word "Then"

Sentence #3 just more details about the problems stated in #5 and Sentence #1 is a conclusion. 

Notice the flow of the paragraph: it started the idea > looked back in the past > gave details > then concluded in what is happening now


----------



## JG

Guys anyone wrote exam yesterday?
anyway I wrote one. Feeling tensed.


----------



## kbangia

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys anyone wrote exam yesterday?
> anyway I wrote one. Feeling tensed.


Share your experience, please. I have an exam tomr.


----------



## JG

Read aloud was good and did not have any difficult words.
Repeat sentence messed up 2 or 3 questions.
Describe image went smooth as it was full of bar charts and line graph.
Retell lecture was medium level because the speaker topic was about a person and I didn't clearly understand the name.
Short answer questions missed last two or three.
Writing was 2 summarise written text one was about breakfast. 
Writing only one essay, any global multitude problem and its solutions.
Reading was good, two multiple choice single answer was one easy one tough.(one was too close answer).
Multiple choice was easy.(I think)
Reorder, one question was ok. Other one no idea if it is correct or not.
Fill in the blanks was comparitively. good. simple words not much confusing.

Listening was toughest.
There were songs playing on the background of both single answer and multiple answer questions. and the speaker was like basic English speaker and speak too fast. nothing audible and with song. horrible.
then, other sections were ok except one highlight summary.
WFD. was ok. but one question I forgot some words.
overall, the exam was ok. can't say anything. because PTE is unpredictable.
I need gods grace to pass.


----------



## kbangia

josygeorge000 said:


> Read aloud was good and did not have any difficult words.
> Repeat sentence messed up 2 or 3 questions.
> Describe image went smooth as it was full of bar charts and line graph.
> Retell lecture was medium level because the speaker topic was about a person and I didn't clearly understand the name.
> Short answer questions missed last two or three.
> Writing was 2 summarise written text one was about breakfast.
> Writing only one essay, any global multitude problem and its solutions.
> Reading was good, two multiple choice single answer was one easy one tough.(one was too close answer).
> Multiple choice was easy.(I think)
> Reorder, one question was ok. Other one no idea if it is correct or not.
> Fill in the blanks was comparitively. good. simple words not much confusing.
> 
> Listening was toughest.
> There were songs playing on the background of both single answer and multiple answer questions. and the speaker was like basic English speaker and speak too fast. nothing audible and with song. horrible.
> then, other sections were ok except one highlight summary.
> WFD. was ok. but one question I forgot some words.
> overall, the exam was ok. can't say anything. because PTE is unpredictable.
> I need gods grace to pass.


What is your desired score mate?


----------



## JG

josygeorge000 said:


> Read aloud was good and did not have any difficult words.
> Repeat sentence messed up 2 or 3 questions.
> Describe image went smooth as it was full of bar charts and line graph.
> Retell lecture was medium level because the speaker topic was about a person and I didn't clearly understand the name.
> Short answer questions missed last two or three.
> Writing was 2 summarise written text one was about breakfast.
> Writing only one essay, any global multitude problem and its solutions.
> Reading was good, two multiple choice single answer was one easy one tough.(one was too close answer).
> Multiple choice was easy.(I think)
> Reorder, one question was ok. Other one no idea if it is correct or not.
> Fill in the blanks was comparitively. good. simple words not much confusing.
> 
> Listening was toughest.
> There were songs playing on the background of both single answer and multiple answer questions. and the speaker was like basic English speaker and speak too fast. nothing audible and with song. horrible.
> then, other sections were ok except one highlight summary.
> WFD. was ok. but one question I forgot some words.
> overall, the exam was ok. can't say anything. because PTE is unpredictable.
> I need gods grace to pass.


And I must highlight one thing, 17 questions were in the listening section. total 23 minutes. finally, I have 5 minutes left when I finished exam. (Surprisingly in the previous exam I lost WFD fully and one incorrect words.)


----------



## Ilay

dashboard89 said:


> It does not start with a pronoun, it starts with an article (a, an, the).
> 
> Sentence #2 is the first sentence because it is an independent sentence. It also starts off the whole idea of the paragraph, which is about environmental revolution.
> 
> Sentence #4 is next, because notice in the first sentence it states "three decades", then on this sentence it gives more details about that (1960s and 1970s).
> 
> Sentence #5 is the third because it gives details what happens next. Notice the word "Then"
> 
> Sentence #3 just more details about the problems stated in #5 and Sentence #1 is a conclusion.
> 
> Notice the flow of the paragraph: it started the idea > looked back in the past > gave details > then concluded in what is happening now




Thanks mate, i wrote it wrong. I know its article. But my problem is why it starts with an article or environmental regulation isnt with a capital letter..then this paragraph is following of another and i am not supposed to practice. It's confusing..i thought it was after government regulation and referring to that sentence first, then I couldn't fit my example sentence anywhere because I couldn't find a supportive sentence..i always seem to forget something, this time i forgot to question the main topic..its ok now but its confusing when the paragraph starts with an article..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Read aloud was good and did not have any difficult words.
> Repeat sentence messed up 2 or 3 questions.
> Describe image went smooth as it was full of bar charts and line graph.
> Retell lecture was medium level because the speaker topic was about a person and I didn't clearly understand the name.
> Short answer questions missed last two or three.
> Writing was 2 summarise written text one was about breakfast.
> Writing only one essay, any global multitude problem and its solutions.
> Reading was good, two multiple choice single answer was one easy one tough.(one was too close answer).
> Multiple choice was easy.(I think)
> Reorder, one question was ok. Other one no idea if it is correct or not.
> Fill in the blanks was comparitively. good. simple words not much confusing.
> 
> Listening was toughest.
> There were songs playing on the background of both single answer and multiple answer questions. and the speaker was like basic English speaker and speak too fast. nothing audible and with song. horrible.
> then, other sections were ok except one highlight summary.
> WFD. was ok. but one question I forgot some words.
> overall, the exam was ok. can't say anything. because PTE is unpredictable.
> I need gods grace to pass.




All the best mate, yesterday i was thinking about you. I have discovered a new website lofoya, teaches how to answer various type of questions. I hope you won't need it tho.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> All the best mate, yesterday i was thinking about you. I have discovered a new website lofoya, teaches how to answer various type of questions. I hope you won't need it tho.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lofoya, I have used that website too. thanks for the information.opcorn:


----------



## Ilay

dashboard89 said:


> It does not start with a pronoun, it starts with an article (a, an, the).
> 
> Sentence #2 is the first sentence because it is an independent sentence. It also starts off the whole idea of the paragraph, which is about environmental revolution.
> 
> Sentence #4 is next, because notice in the first sentence it states "three decades", then on this sentence it gives more details about that (1960s and 1970s).
> 
> Sentence #5 is the third because it gives details what happens next. Notice the word "Then"
> 
> Sentence #3 just more details about the problems stated in #5 and Sentence #1 is a conclusion.
> 
> Notice the flow of the paragraph: it started the idea > looked back in the past > gave details > then concluded in what is happening now




Hey mate thanks again, except the part why the para starts with an article, i can see the rest of the puzzle better. This one should be approached with chronological order.

Cheers again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Hey mate thanks again, except the part why the para starts with an article, i can see the rest of the puzzle better. This one should be approached with chronological order.
> 
> Cheers again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So again another failure, results are out. really sad I put my whole effort in it.
L/R/S/W 71/76/80/72
G/O/P/S/V/W 90/66/80/89/87/90.


----------



## kbangia

josygeorge000 said:


> So again another failure, results are out. really sad I put my whole effort in it.
> L/R/S/W 71/76/80/72
> G/O/P/S/V/W 90/66/80/89/87/90.


Seems like your score went down because of listening. Reebook again..Sorry to hear that. I am in serious pain too, it is my third attempt. literally crying why i came to this country.:frusty:


----------



## JG

kbangia said:


> Seems like your score went down because of listening. Reebook again..Sorry to hear that. I am in serious pain too, it is my third attempt. literally crying why i came to this country.:frusty:


Really, it is contributed by the listening section. but I dont know how the writing is too low though all enabling are high.


----------



## kbangia

josygeorge000 said:


> Really, it is contributed by the listening section. but I dont know how the writing is too low though all enabling are high.


listening has a lot to do with writing.


----------



## JG

kbangia said:


> listening has a lot to do with writing.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 
By the way, how did yu get to this country?


----------



## kbangia

josygeorge000 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> By the way, how did yu get to this country?


I studied here. At the time getting PR was not that hard. Now it is become into a joke, especially this year. Ridiculous competition. I am a non-pro with 65 with first week of october. Can't get my invi because of their retarded system, they are not publishing the result also now. So that is driving me nuts. Therefore, i am giving the exam to increase my points.


----------



## ipshita

How about this response?

National services are provided by the government to cater to the society as a whole and not as businesses which are meant for profit making.


----------



## ipshita

How about this?

National services are provided by the government to cater to the society as a whole and not as businesses which are meant for profit making.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi

Finally managed to score 65+ in all four sections in my 5th attempt. At least I can file EOI now.

With this I am at 60 points (65 in Feb 2018).

--------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 
Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)

ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017

PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
PTE5 – L68 R71 S74 W71


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> So again another failure, results are out. really sad I put my whole effort in it.
> 
> L/R/S/W 71/76/80/72
> 
> G/O/P/S/V/W 90/66/80/89/87/90.




Mate, i dont get how can you have such a low writing score with so high enabling skill? I wonder if you are doing something wrong with summaries?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Finally managed to score 65+ in all four sections in my 5th attempt. At least I can file EOI now.
> 
> With this I am at 60 points (65 in Feb 2018).
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)
> 
> ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
> 
> PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
> PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
> PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
> PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
> PTE5 – L68 R71 S74 W71


Cheers, all the best !


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> Mate, i dont get how can you have such a low writing score with so high enabling skill? I wonder if you are doing something wrong with summaries?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really mate I also dont understand how this can happen.
Jay from e2 language told that it can be because two reasons one missed some questions in WFD, which I did fully.
or writing offtopic.(may be this reason)


----------



## gopiit04

My personal experience in paid training.

https://experiences2remember.blogspot.com.au/2017/08/pte-training-review.html


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> Really mate I also dont understand how this can happen.
> 
> Jay from e2 language told that it can be because two reasons one missed some questions in WFD, which I did fully.
> 
> or writing offtopic.(may be this reason)




How come you can write off topic and get wd 90?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ilay said:


> How come you can write off topic and get wd 90?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also dont understand, but actualy I made a msitake. I was writing about global multitude problem and its solutions and I wrote as per the format, but I forgot to write about the solutions, so in the second sentence I just mentioned that one way is to reduce the green house gas emission. this is the only sentence I wrote for the solution.:mmph:


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> I also dont understand, but actualy I made a msitake. I was writing about global multitude problem and its solutions and I wrote as per the format, but I forgot to write about the solutions, so in the second sentence I just mentioned that one way is to reduce the green house gas emission. this is the only sentence I wrote for the solution.:mmph:




But still don't understand how the software works like, lol. You shouldn't have gotten 90 from written discourse if you haven't answered the task completely. 

Anyway, next time you will pay more attention to it, but the task is quite challenging too..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

No idea.


----------



## JG

Section 2 has a total weighting of 10 score points at all levels. Of these 10 score points, 5 are awarded for listening and 5 for writing. Each score is calculated separately.
The score for listening is based on the number of correct words the test taker writes down from the recording. The score out of 5 is calculated by dividing the number of accurate words by the total number of words in the recording, which gives the proportion of correct words. The result is then multiplied by 5 and rounded to the nearest whole number. A test taker who has written all words correctly would get the maximum score of 5. For example, if 15 words are accurate from a passage containing 17 words then the score is calculated as follows:
15/17 = 0.882
5 x 0.882 = 4.412
Score = 4
The writing score similarly is based on the number of words the test taker spells correctly. The score out of 5 is computed using the number of words spelt accurately and the total number of words in the text. This is then multiplied by 5 and rounded to the nearest whole number. For example, if 13 words are spelt correctly out of a passage containing 17 words then the score is calculated as follows:
13/17 = 0.765
5 x 0.765 = 3.823
Score = 4
The mark for listening is added to the scores obtained for the other listening sections (1 and 3) to give a listening score out of 25 reported for performance on the entire test. The mark for writing is added to the scores obtained for the other writing sections (8 and 9) to give a writing score out of 25 reported for performance on the entire test.


CAUTION : PTE GENERAL TEST THIS IS BUT SIMILAR MARKING ALSO FOR ACADEMIC


----------



## cbzxpat

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Finally managed to score 65+ in all four sections in my 5th attempt. At least I can file EOI now.
> 
> With this I am at 60 points (65 in Feb 2018).
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO	: 261313
> Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)
> 
> ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
> 
> PTE1 - L71 R75 S56 W72
> PTE2 - L60 R54 S30 W75
> PTE3 - L73 R78 S62 W86
> PTE4 - L63 R76 S55 W66
> PTE5 – L68 R71 S74 W71



Good luck with the EOI
Cheers!!


----------



## sunilgovindan

Ilay said:


> How come you can write off topic and get wd 90?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Writing off-topic kills your writing marks. I have personally experienced it. I got a perfect 90 in Spellings, Grammar and Written Discourse.. Guess my Writing score ....????

56

Yes, got a heartbreaking 56, that's because my whole essay was completely off topic. I realized it immediately after leaving the test center when I thought about the whole exam in a better frame of mind.

WD reflects only the quality of your writing, but if you have written a good essay which is not related or less correlated to the prompt, your writing marks will be less. The system is intelligent enough to capture this.


----------



## JG

sunilgovindan said:


> Writing off-topic kills your writing marks. I have personally experienced it. I got a perfect 90 in Spellings, Grammar and Written Discourse.. Guess my Writing score ....????
> 
> 56
> 
> Yes, got a heartbreaking 56, that's because my whole essay was completely off topic. I realized it immediately after leaving the test center when I thought about the whole exam in a better frame of mind.
> 
> WD reflects only the quality of your writing, but if you have written a good essay which is not related or less correlated to the prompt, your writing marks will be less. The system is intelligent enough to capture this.


Exactly, the software is intelligent enough to capture this.:dance:


----------



## kurca88

Congratulations


----------



## kbangia

Gave my exam it really sucked no hope getting 79. Doubt I will even get 65.


----------



## jkss

I have given IELTS and here is my score: L 9/R 7.5/W 7/S 8 so I am getting 10 points with this score. I want to improve this to 20. what is score required in each section in PTE-A to get 20 points? Is is achievable?


----------



## gopiit04

jkss said:


> I have given IELTS and here is my score: L 9/R 7.5/W 7/S 8 so I am getting 10 points with this score. I want to improve this to 20. what is score required in each section in PTE-A to get 20 points? Is is achievable?


You need to score 79+ in each section to claim 20 points from PTE, people say PTE is better than IELTS and I have 0 knowledge about IELTS.

Most importantly, if you are comfortable with computer based test and if you feel you are good in English then 79+ is achievable with practice. 

If you are OK to spend some money then buy PTE gold kit mock test after understanding format and little research about what is expected in each section then write the mock test and assess yourself. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksyuen

Gave my second attempt : L63 R62 S45 W80
My first attempt: L71 R70 S57 W75

Halfway during the second test, a window error box pop-out. I immediately raise and wave my hand facing the camera for close to 1 minute but no one has come to attend me. 

I see the countdown timer is still ticking so I have no choice but to continue the test. After the test, I tell the test coordinator about this and she assure me that my test has been sent to PTE so there shall be no problem.

However, I disagree. Planned to report this issue to PTE on monday (I took the test on 11.11.2017 - Saturday) via the live chat, but, my result came out the same day at around 12AM. Its really painful to see my result decrease until this extend. How can my speaking skill drop by 10points in 3 weeks time? I suspect that the system error is tu culprit.

During my first attempt, I go in blindly without preparation and got 57.
I have been practicing real hard these 3 weeks. I even read aloud on every sentence that I can see in the lift whenever I am alone. 

I don't think I deserve this treatment. Anyway, I have reported this issue to PTE yesterday. How do you think they will resolve this issue? Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## icycool

Dear fellow members,
Can someone help me to understand which section has caused me to score less in reading and writing. Below is my score
L/R/S/W 82/73/87/78


----------



## Yadsohal

ksyuen said:


> Gave my second attempt : L63 R62 S45 W80
> My first attempt: L71 R70 S57 W75
> 
> Halfway during the second test, a window error box pop-out. I immediately raise and wave my hand facing the camera for close to 1 minute but no one has come to attend me.
> 
> I see the countdown timer is still ticking so I have no choice but to continue the test. After the test, I tell the test coordinator about this and she assure me that my test has been sent to PTE so there shall be no problem.
> 
> However, I disagree. Planned to report this issue to PTE on monday (I took the test on 11.11.2017 - Saturday) via the live chat, but, my result came out the same day at around 12AM. Its really painful to see my result decrease until this extend. How can my speaking skill drop by 10points in 3 weeks time? I suspect that the system error is tu culprit.
> 
> During my first attempt, I go in blindly without preparation and got 57.
> I have been practicing real hard these 3 weeks. I even read aloud on every sentence that I can see in the lift whenever I am alone.
> 
> I don't think I deserve this treatment. Anyway, I have reported this issue to PTE yesterday. How do you think they will resolve this issue? Anyone had this problem before?


Hi Ksyuen, 

It's really painful when these types system errors come in test. Where you gave test, means which center ?


----------



## sharma1981

icycool said:


> Dear fellow members,
> Can someone help me to understand which section has caused me to score less in reading and writing. Below is my score
> L/R/S/W 82/73/87/78


Get rid of ummmmmmmmmmm eeeeeerrrrrrrrr during speaking. Search for E2 language tutorial/webinar in youtube and follow the method suggested.


----------



## Yadsohal

Hi All, 

I am planing to give PTE exam. Can anyone tell me PTE voucher is still working ? And which site is giving free mock tests with voucher. One more thing, can I use this voucher any where?


----------



## zavialu

Hi guys, I need an advice. I got my PTE results today and i scored as follows:

R:81, L,:81, S:90 and W:78.

I mean seriously I feel quite gutted but I suppose it is what it is. What I want an opinion on is if it would be a good idea to go for a review. Now I dont have a good record with reviewing as previously I had 78 in listening and 77 in writing and went for the review but it didn't change my score. Given it's 1 mark in writing, do you guys think it would be wise to go for a review again? I am not too sure but do you guys think it's worth a try?
Regards
Zawar


----------



## mdr

Hi Guys,

Got my result L87,R90,S90,W84 overall 90. This thread was of a great help. Thank you to all members for your contributions. I have one spare test voucher (only valid till test date 31-Dec) that I am willing to offer for 15% discount. Please PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## awalkin

zavialu said:


> Hi guys, I need an advice. I got my PTE results today and i scored as follows:
> 
> R:81, L,:81, S:90 and W:78.
> 
> I mean seriously I feel quite gutted but I suppose it is what it is. What I want an opinion on is if it would be a good idea to go for a review. Now I dont have a good record with reviewing as previously I had 78 in listening and 77 in writing and went for the review but it didn't change my score. Given it's 1 mark in writing, do you guys think it would be wise to go for a review again? I am not too sure but do you guys think it's worth a try?
> Regards
> Zawar


ouch. this one hurts!! Sorry mate!!

suggest you do a retake.. Reviews will not help.. Practice some writing..


----------



## zavialu

awalkin said:


> ouch. this one hurts!! Sorry mate!!
> 
> suggest you do a retake.. Reviews will not help.. Practice some writing..


Thanks Mate, this indeed does hurt. I also don't think it's wise to squander money on a review, which happens to be a scam as well because its all computer based with no human intervention. So gotta chin up and do it all again..


----------



## Umarchodhary

zavialu said:


> Thanks Mate, this indeed does hurt. I also don't think it's wise to squander money on a review, which happens to be a scam as well because its all computer based with no human intervention. So gotta chin up and do it all again..


dont go for a review its a waste of time and money attempt the exam again practise some essays and swt to score 90 in writing best of luck


----------



## Yadsohal

mdr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my result L87,R90,S90,W84 overall 90. This thread was of a great help. Thank you to all members for your contributions. I have one spare test voucher (only valid till test date 31-Dec) that I am willing to offer for 15% discount. Please PM if anyone is interested.


Hi Mdr,

First of all congratulation for PTE score. I am not able to send PM.


----------



## mdr

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Mdr,
> 
> First of all congratulation for PTE score. I am not able to send PM.


Oh Not sure may be I am new user of this forum. That's why?


----------



## JG

Can anyone tell the recent essays in their exams.


----------



## mav7228

Hi Guys can Experts here check my essay :help:

*Do you think the consumer should avoid over packed products or it is the responsibility of the producer to avoid extra packaging of products?” Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.*

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people on whether the consumers should avoid over packaged products or it is the responsibility of the manufacturer. While it is possible to claim that over packaged products are attractive and safer to use, my view is that it is the responsibility of the producers to avoid excess packaging for various reasons. The following paragraphs will analyze will analyze the impacts of over packaging products and why the producers should avoid it.

First of all, over packaging products requires more raw material leading to increase in the price of the product as the cost of extra packing gets added to it. For example, medicines or pills are found to be packed in much more bigger packaging than it is necessary which increases the price of such medicines and consumers have to pay high prices. The producers can use small packaging in order to keep the price low which can benefit the consumer.

Secondly, the packaging on the products is made from plastic and is undisposable which leads to environmental pollution if not disposed off properly. For example, people can use the products and throw away the packaging into open spaces which leads to air, water and soil pollution. According to the research conducted by university of Denmark, pollution due to plastic packaging has caused serious problems to our wild life and it is best to avoid over packaging products.

In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that it is the responsiblity of the producers to minimize the use packaging the products and consumers should avoild using over packaged products. It is expected that producers should take cognizance of the impacts of over packaging and further, the government should establish strict rules on packaging of the products.


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,

Took my PTE yesterday and scored L/R/S/W - 66/80/83/67
I missed two WFD due to thelack of time.. Somehow I couldn´t handle it properly.
I felt that I wrote a good essay and also two good summaries. 

Do you believe that WFD can effect both listening & writing so much?
Nevertheless, I am happy that could achieve 80 in reading this time)) So realized that it´s possible to crack it!

I remember the following topics from yesterday:
Essay topic: written examinations
Summarize written text: 
1st. About Al Gore and the Nobel Prize.
2nd. About Prohibition of Wine in the US.

I had 3 re-order para in reading.

Listening: summarize spoken text
1st. About the novelist and the book "the beautiful life of bees"
2nd. About urban and rural areas and that people are moving from farm to urban..


----------



## mancmike

Hi all, new here but just wanted to say a big thanks for the useful information around the PTE-A exam...

As a native speaker I was really surprised at the level of difficulty...so much so that I got L75/R90/S67/W86 (10 points) on my first attempt....I found that I ran out of time as the mic didn't seem to shut off after each answer thus wasting 20-30s of time on short questions (as I didn't realise you could click next once finished speaking)

After plenty of practice on the speaking/listening sections I re-took the exam and achieved L90/R90/S88/W90 (20 points).

FWIW I think it's really important to practice timings on the S/L and be sure to click 'next' as soon as you have finished speaking so not to burn valuable time (even on my second attempt doing this I still found the time very tight for the number of questions).

Really do feel sympathise with non-native speakers and the difficulty of this exam - hope the above is of some use and wishing you all best of luck!


----------



## mksing

Hello folks, 
Thanks for all the great help offered here. A newbie here and need a quick advice on Repeat Sentence as not able to catch up on this one. Is taking notes advisable since I tried but didn't work as the mic starts immediately and hardly gives time to recollect. Should I just try to memorize and reproduce? Any other tips pls, thanks a ton!


----------



## mancmike

mksing said:


> Hello folks,
> Thanks for all the great help offered here. A newbie here and need a quick advice on Repeat Sentence as not able to catch up on this one. Is taking notes advisable since I tried but didn't work as the mic starts immediately and hardly gives time to recollect. Should I just try to memorize and reproduce? Any other tips pls, thanks a ton!


Don't try to take notes...as you said not enough time and distracts you from memorizing the sentence...

I forgot a few words as some sentences were particularly long/tricky but just missed them out and still got top scores....I would say its more important to remember at least 70-80%% and concentrate on pronouncing clearly....


----------



## mav7228

mdr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my result L87,R90,S90,W84 overall 90. This thread was of a great help. Thank you to all members for your contributions. I have one spare test voucher (only valid till test date 31-Dec) that I am willing to offer for 15% discount. Please PM if anyone is interested.


Hi mdr Can you please tell me what format did you use for writing essay I will really appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## Ausysdhome

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone tell the recent essays in their exams.


1 .In some schools sports has been made compulsory for boys and girls. What do you think about sports being made as a mandatory class in schools. - 19/oct

2. There have been many inventions in the modern world such as Antibiotics, Computers, Airplanes which have changed the mankind. What is the one invention that you think has had maximum impact ? - 7/Nov.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys can Experts here check my essay :help:
> 
> *Do you think the consumer should avoid over packed products or it is the responsibility of the producer to avoid extra packaging of products?” Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.*
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people on whether the consumers should avoid over packaged products or it is the responsibility of the manufacturer. While it is possible to claim that over packaged products are attractive and safer to use, my view is that it is the responsibility of the producers to avoid excess packaging for various reasons. The following paragraphs will analyze will analyze the impacts of over packaging products and why the producers should avoid it.
> 
> First of all, over packaging products requires more raw material leading to increase in the price of the product as the cost of extra packing gets added to it. For example, medicines or pills are found to be packed in much more bigger packaging than it is necessary which increases the price of such medicines and consumers have to pay high prices. The producers can use small packaging in order to keep the price low which can benefit the consumer.
> 
> Secondly, the packaging on the products is made from plastic and is undisposable which leads to environmental pollution if not disposed off properly. For example, people can use the products and throw away the packaging into open spaces which leads to air, water and soil pollution. According to the research conducted by university of Denmark, pollution due to plastic packaging has caused serious problems to our wild life and it is best to avoid over packaging products.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that it is the responsiblity of the producers to minimize the use packaging the products and consumers should avoild using over packaged products. It is expected that producers should take cognizance of the impacts of over packaging and further, the government should establish strict rules on packaging of the products.


Hi,

I think you deviated in the introduction paragraph itself you said you will analyze the impacts of over packaging products and why the producers should avoid it.

You didn't get the prompt right, it's not asking about impacts and why producers should avoid.

Thanks

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you deviated in the introduction paragraph itself you said you will analyze the impacts of over packaging products and why the producers should avoid it.
> 
> You didn't get the prompt right, it's not asking about impacts and why producers should avoid.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I have seen the Maxngo's essay template how can we use that template for such types of essays ? 

Blah,,, is.... Some people think... , while others argue that... 
I am inclined to believe that....


----------



## mav7228

Hi, Guys just trying to get my head around the introduction based on the question prompt:

Can someone please review if I'm on right track:

People who have scored well in writing please help me on this. 

*Do you think the consumer should avoid over packed products or it is the responsibility of the producer to avoid extra packaging of products?” Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.*

These days, there is an ongoing debate between people on whether the consumer should avoid over packed products or if the producers should use less packing for their products. While it is possible to claim that overpacking of products keep them safe and long lasting, my view is that it is the producer’s responsibility to refrain from over packaging. In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view by analyzing both sides of the arguments. / In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view on over packaging and its effects.


----------



## ksyuen

mav7228 said:


> Hi, Guys just trying to get my head around the introduction based on the question prompt:
> 
> Can someone please review if I'm on right track:
> 
> People who have scored well in writing please help me on this.
> 
> *Do you think the consumer should avoid over packed products or it is the responsibility of the producer to avoid extra packaging of products?” Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.*
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate between people on whether the consumer should avoid over packed products or if the producers should use less packing for their products. While it is possible to claim that overpacking of products keep them safe and long lasting, my view is that it is the producer’s responsibility to refrain from over packaging. In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view by analyzing both sides of the arguments. / In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view on over packaging and its effects.


Yes. you should use "In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view by analyzing both sides of the arguments." as the last sentence in your introduction.


----------



## ksyuen

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Ksyuen,
> 
> It's really painful when these types system errors come in test. Where you gave test, means which center ?


I gave my test in Malaysia. The test center is located in SS15 Subang Jaya named AUG Student Centre.


----------



## mav7228

ksyuen said:


> Yes. you should use "In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view by analyzing both sides of the arguments." as the last sentence in your introduction.


Thanks !! Should I use In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view by analyzing both sides of the arguments? even if I want to write that only producers are responsible to avoid overpackaging


----------



## Ausysdhome

mav7228 said:


> Thanks !! Should I use In this essay, I shall discuss my point of view by analyzing both sides of the arguments? even if I want to write that only producers are responsible to avoid overpackaging


Fact about writing essay is no body is going to check how interesting is your idea.

Writing - For essay, you must following this simple trick. Try to have 4 paragraphs.
para 1 - Introduction. paraphrase the given essay question.
para 2 - Supporting example 1
para 3 - Supporting example 2
para 4 - Conclusion. You can start with a phrase such as 'To conclude...'

Please refer to ieltsliz dot com for essay writing.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Guys, 

I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score


Communicative Skills

Listening - 66
Reading - 55
Speaking - 65
Writing - 62

Enabling Skills

Grammar	- 47
Oral Fluency - 68
Pronunciation - 50
Spelling - 81
Vocabulary - 60
Written Discourse - 47

Please tell me what are my chances of achieving at least 7 each, keeping in mind that I am going to appear in actual pte exam a week later. 

and please share with me some tips or any sort of help to achieve better score and how can i improve my weak areas in this period. Thanks


----------



## Ausysdhome

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 55
> Speaking - 65
> Writing - 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar	- 47
> Oral Fluency - 68
> Pronunciation - 50
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary - 60
> Written Discourse - 47
> 
> Please tell me what are my chances of achieving at least 7 each, keeping in mind that I am going to appear in actual pte exam a week later.
> 
> and please share with me some tips or any sort of help to achieve better score and how can i improve my weak areas in this period. Thanks


Please follow this....it's from my personal experience:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2152.html#post13576778


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Ausysdhome said:


> Please follow this....it's from my personal experience:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2152.html#post13576778




And what's the difficulty level of the real exam. I was reading somewhere that online practice tests are bit difficult than the real one. Is that true ?

I am really worried about it as i am traveling to UAE since PTE is not available in my country.


----------



## Ausysdhome

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> And what's the difficulty level of the real exam. I was reading somewhere that online practice tests are bit difficult than the real one. Is that true ?
> 
> I am really worried about it as i am traveling to UAE since PTE is not available in my country.


I don't know I have not taken full fledged tests. I took few tests on specific reading and speaking sections only. But if you look at PTE Gold channel on YouTube...those tests are good.


----------



## Yadsohal

ksyuen said:


> I gave my test in Malaysia. The test center is located in SS15 Subang Jaya named AUG Student Centre.


Hi Ksyuen,

Thanks, So what you suggest, Is it ok to give test in this center or not ? Or I need to find another center.


----------



## Yadsohal

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 55
> Speaking - 65
> Writing - 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar	- 47
> Oral Fluency - 68
> Pronunciation - 50
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary - 60
> Written Discourse - 47
> 
> Please tell me what are my chances of achieving at least 7 each, keeping in mind that I am going to appear in actual pte exam a week later.
> 
> and please share with me some tips or any sort of help to achieve better score and how can i improve my weak areas in this period. Thanks


Hi Arshad.Nadeem,

Are these paid online test ?


----------



## jkss

Can you please share the link to this online practice test?



Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just have attempted online practice test and received the following score
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 66
> Reading - 55
> Speaking - 65
> Writing - 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar	- 47
> Oral Fluency - 68
> Pronunciation - 50
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary - 60
> Written Discourse - 47
> 
> Please tell me what are my chances of achieving at least 7 each, keeping in mind that I am going to appear in actual pte exam a week later.
> 
> and please share with me some tips or any sort of help to achieve better score and how can i improve my weak areas in this period. Thanks


----------



## jkss

Can any one please share link to any PTE practice tests or PTE mock tests?


----------



## Ausysdhome

jkss said:


> Can any one please share link to any PTE practice tests or PTE mock tests?


Pick up any test on YouTube...just practice the sections on which you need to work.


----------



## jkss

Any youtube channel references?



Ausysdhome said:


> Pick up any test on YouTube...just practice the sections on which you need to work.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Arshad.Nadeem,
> 
> Are these paid online test ?



Yes it is paid test offered by Pearson. It will cost you around 60 dollars.

There are 2 fully scored test and some sample questions as well. 

https://ptepractice.com/?_ga=2.128341322.773229607.1510814483-1742706095.1500287730


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

jkss said:


> Can any one please share link to any PTE practice tests or PTE mock tests?





https://ptepractice.com/?_ga=2.128341322.773229607.1510814483-1742706095.1500287730


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

jkss said:


> Can you please share the link to this online practice test?




https://ptepractice.com/?_ga=2.128341322.773229607.1510814483-1742706095.1500287730


----------



## Ausysdhome

jkss said:


> Any youtube channel references?


"PTE Gold" channel on YouTube.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> And what's the difficulty level of the real exam. I was reading somewhere that online practice tests are bit difficult than the real one. Is that true ?
> 
> I am really worried about it as i am traveling to UAE since PTE is not available in my country.


if you are flying to UAE u shud try to get 79+ not 7each equivelant because chances of getting an invite even with 65 points are bleak try to get as much points as u can


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Umarchodhary said:


> if you are flying to UAE u shud try to get 79+ not 7each equivelant because chances of getting an invite even with 65 points are bleak try to get as much points as u can


Can you share your strategies or materials from where you practiced and secure 79+ as I've watched E2 language videos/webinars and practiced from "Official Guide" & "Practice Test Plus". Now I don't any material from where I can practice and I need to be sure that I'm fully prepared for securing 79+ as I've to travel to Dubai for appearing in the test.


----------



## Umarchodhary

farrukh.rashid said:


> Can you share your strategies or materials from where you practiced and secure 79+ as I've watched E2 language videos/webinars and practiced from "Official Guide" & "Practice Test Plus". Now I don't any material from where I can practice and I need to be sure that I'm fully prepared for securing 79+ as I've to travel to Dubai for appearing in the test.


well to be honest E2 language strategies are the most effective in my opinion rest i just practised most of the material available on the youtube channels. u can always make ur own strategies if u r not comfortable with the already available strategies on the internet  take mocks before actual exam make sure u use a good quality headset. see ur enabling scores and get focus on the areas which need improvement  best of luck


----------



## Ptera

Umarchodhary said:


> well to be honest E2 language strategies are the most effective in my opinion rest i just practised most of the material available on the youtube channels. u can always make ur own strategies if u r not comfortable with the already available strategies on the internet  take mocks before actual exam make sure u use a good quality headset. see ur enabling scores and get focus on the areas which need improvement  best of luck


Hi mate,
What is your strategy for summarize written text? 
Did you use the template (these days,) for all kinds of essays?


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> What is your strategy for summarize written text?
> Did you use the template (these days,) for all kinds of essays?


for SWT i used to summarize one para in one sentence then second para in one sentence than combine all of them to make one sentence. i used this tempelate only coz i got agree/disagree essay and for the SECOND essay which I got was LAW CHNAGE HUMAN BEHAVIOUR i wrote it without a template


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

mksing said:


> Hello folks,
> Thanks for all the great help offered here. A newbie here and need a quick advice on Repeat Sentence as not able to catch up on this one. Is taking notes advisable since I tried but didn't work as the mic starts immediately and hardly gives time to recollect. Should I just try to memorize and reproduce? Any other tips pls, thanks a ton!


I don't recommend taking notes. Look at the answer while listening for first few days. This will help to get a grip. And later practise every day 5 minutes. I had the same problem initially but improved after working for 10-20 days.


----------



## mancmike

Umarchodhary said:


> well to be honest E2 language strategies are the most effective in my opinion rest i just practised most of the material available on the youtube channels. u can always make ur own strategies if u r not comfortable with the already available strategies on the internet  take mocks before actual exam make sure u use a good quality headset. see ur enabling scores and get focus on the areas which need improvement  best of luck


+1 for e2language resources...very helpful...


----------



## kbangia

Anyone got result for PTE who appeared on 14 or after. I have not received anything. eagerly waiting. It been almost 3 days now. Any chances of getting it on weekend?


----------



## sharma1981

kbangia said:


> Anyone got result for PTE who appeared on 14 or after. I have not received anything. eagerly waiting. It been almost 3 days now. Any chances of getting it on weekend?


Wait patiently. .....


----------



## venkatesh581

Yadsohal said:


> for me the answer is B


I think answer is A because last line will match with this option and question prompt as it emphasized as now.
Through elimination all other options will go wrong. For B,C it said before 1960s in the options, but in the text it said prior to the mid 1960s.

I may be wrong as well, but some one can explain what is the difference between mid and prior in the text?


----------



## Ilay

venkatesh581 said:


> I think answer is A because last line will match with this option and question prompt as it emphasized as now.
> 
> Through elimination all other options will go wrong. For B,C it said before 1960s in the options, but in the text it said prior to the mid 1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong as well, but some one can explain what is the difference between mid and prior in the text?




I now agree the answer is A but honestly i like your approach to the solution the best. Easy and quick! 

Cheers for that!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mksing

Hi Guys, gave my 2 PTE Gold full tests and got a demotivating Speaking score (65), messed up in pronunciation and fluency specifically though I strongly feel I am ok. Is it because of the mic I used or is there any other trick I am missing. Suggestions needed urgently as going for my 1st PTE exam on 21st Nov. TIA.


----------



## Oneshift

mksing said:


> Hi Guys, gave my 2 PTE Gold full tests and got a demotivating Speaking score (65), messed up in pronunciation and fluency specifically though I strongly feel I am ok. Is it because of the mic I used or is there any other trick I am missing. Suggestions needed urgently as going for my 1st PTE exam on 21st Nov. TIA.


Mate Try google voice recognition or Apple Siri to judge where are you lacking.

It may be that your mic position is not correct or you may be too soft while speaking that mic is not picking up the right sound. Try adjusting the position of mic to nose level or sligh below lips.


----------



## kbangia

mksing said:


> Hi Guys, gave my 2 PTE Gold full tests and got a demotivating Speaking score (65), messed up in pronunciation and fluency specifically though I strongly feel I am ok. Is it because of the mic I used or is there any other trick I am missing. Suggestions needed urgently as going for my 1st PTE exam on 21st Nov. TIA.


65 is good with a bad mic. As of now, pte gold test and exam difference is always +10. I can assure you will get your 79 if you focus a little more. Good luck


----------



## akafinal

Good day everyone, 

Do you know if it's possible to transfer a booked PTE appointment to another candidate. It's close to my exam date but I dont feel ready at all and I saw some posts on this forum from people who want to sit the test during the period that my exam is in. 
Thanks everyone for reading


----------



## Diggy

Any one can help tutor me on speaking,,?


----------



## meendar

akafinal said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to transfer a booked PTE appointment to another candidate. It's close to my exam date but I dont feel ready at all and I saw some posts on this forum from people who want to sit the test during the period that my exam is in.
> Thanks everyone for reading


As far as I know, you can't transfer. You can reschedule it, if it is not that much close.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

Diggy said:


> Any one can help tutor me on speaking,,?


Please upload your audio in this forum. Anyone might help.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Can any respond to this?

Is the sequence of types of questions in PTE fixed?


----------



## saurabhpluto

One more query?

When I appeared in actual PTE, I found it difficult to identify the change in the type of question. For instance, I was in tune with Retell lecture and suddenly Answer short question popped in and I missed to respond to the question. I was not able to find question heading for each type.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## meendar

saurabhpluto said:


> Can any respond to this?
> 
> Is the sequence of types of questions in PTE fixed?


Sequence is fixed, however number of questions is variable for some tasks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

saurabhpluto said:


> One more query?
> 
> When I appeared in actual PTE, I found it difficult to identify the change in the type of question. For instance, I was in tune with Retell lecture and suddenly Answer short question popped in and I missed to respond to the question. I was not able to find question heading for each type.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


That is actually expected. You may need to be cautious all the time. You may need atleast a second to recognise the question type.

But you can overcome this. Only 5 or 6 patterns are there. If you practise well, you can even recognise in a jiffy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

meendar said:


> Sequence is fixed, however number of questions is variable for some tasks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




No.
Sequence can vary.
I have encountered change in sequence in real exam in Reading section.
Although, other sections had no change.

But point is not that if sequence will change or not. Point is - how much confident are u in writing exam?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

meendar said:


> That is actually expected. You may need to be cautious all the time. You may need atleast a second to recognise the question type.
> 
> But you can overcome this. Only 5 or 6 patterns are there. If you practise well, you can even recognise in a jiffy.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Dude, if u r not able to identify the question just by looking at it, you are seriously short of practice.

You will be wasting valuable seconds in reading question that can cost u an attempt.
Practice as much as you can so that it save time and you will have buffer to relax for those 2-5 seconds.

Make as many mistakes, do as many attempts at home - to be sure in exam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid

*Mock Test Result*

I appeared in the mock test A and scored low in reading and speaking. When I appeared in the test 1st time I spoke with hesitations, corrected and repeated mistakes several times and managed to secure 54 in speaking, whereas in the mock I spoke fluently without any hesitation and followed the tips of E2, but still I scored low in oral fluency and pronunciation. The worst thing is that I've practicing for past 3 months and have practiced both PTE official books and still got this result.

L/S/R/W: 63/55/46/68
Grammar: 67
OF: 55
Pronunciation: 10
Spellings:81
Vocabulary: 43
WD: 47


----------



## Oneshift

farrukh.rashid said:


> I appeared in the mock test A and scored low in reading and speaking. When I appeared in the test 1st time I spoke with hesitations, corrected and repeated mistakes several times and managed to secure 54 in speaking, whereas in the mock I spoke fluently without any hesitation and followed the tips of E2, but still I scored low in oral fluency and pronunciation. The worst thing is that I've practicing for past 3 months and have practiced both PTE official books and still got this result.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 63/55/46/68
> Grammar: 67
> OF: 55
> Pronunciation: 10
> Spellings:81
> Vocabulary: 43
> WD: 47


Dude, you need practice and practice with the right set of instructions. If you are practising for 3 months then speaking must have been improved.

Follow tips at this link and try to get a local tutor and take instructions. Its better to seek coaching than to get frustrated and lose on time where competetion is getting harder and harder.

Use tips mentioned at the following link and practice hard at home. Purchase Gold Kit from peason to assess yourself.
Use Google voice or Siri to check your speaking.

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=3;src=postname


----------



## guigaoh2o

hi guys,
I did my exam yesterday at PLT Cliftons Sydney and I had a question in the reading section, fill in the blanks (drop-down) about sharing utilities bills in a building, separately meters, rent, families etc... Have you guys seen this one already?? please if you have it, could you share? thanks


----------



## kbangia

I appeared for PTE on the 14 of November! I still have not got my result. Spoke to the customer care who assured me that i will get my result in 5 business days. Now, they are telling me to wait 3-5 business days which can be next week. I don't know what to do, Does anyone know why is this happening in the first place?


----------



## farrukh.rashid

reishigupta said:


> Dude, you need practice and practice with the right set of instructions. If you are practising for 3 months then speaking must have been improved.
> 
> Follow tips at this link and try to get a local tutor and take instructions. Its better to seek coaching than to get frustrated and lose on time where competetion is getting harder and harder.
> 
> Use tips mentioned at the following link and practice hard at home. Purchase Gold Kit from peason to assess yourself.
> Use Google voice or Siri to check your speaking.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=3;src=postname


I already purchased the gold kit and attempted first mock test. Wile I was practicing I used to record my voice and used Google Voice for checking the pronunciation and it was picking more than 80% of my words. I think the problem should be with the mic then.


----------



## sarapaz

Great TIPS. Wonderful source of information. Thanks a ton!

-Cheers


----------



## Oneshift

reishigupta said:


> Dude, you need practice and practice with the right set of instructions. If you are practising for 3 months then speaking must have been improved.
> 
> Follow tips at this link and try to get a local tutor and take instructions. Its better to seek coaching than to get frustrated and lose on time where competetion is getting harder and harder.
> 
> Use tips mentioned at the following link and practice hard at home. Purchase Gold Kit from peason to assess yourself.
> Use Google voice or Siri to check your speaking.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=3;src=postname


apologies correct link:
https://pteasuccess.blogspot.in/2017/11/tips-on-how-to-attempt-various.html


----------



## Oneshift

kbangia said:


> I appeared for PTE on the 14 of November! I still have not got my result. Spoke to the customer care who assured me that i will get my result in 5 business days. Now, they are telling me to wait 3-5 business days which can be next week. I don't know what to do, Does anyone know why is this happening in the first place?


That happens sometime - have patience.


----------



## mksing

Gave my first PTE today, seems to have screwed in Speaking as feared and keeping fingers crossed, other sections seemed to be okay probably borderline 79.


----------



## insider580

mksing said:


> Gave my first PTE today, seems to have screwed in Speaking as feared and keeping fingers crossed, other sections seemed to be okay probably borderline 79.


Good luck mate, share your result as soon as you get it


----------



## Diggy

meendar said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one can help tutor me on speaking,,?
> 
> 
> 
> Please upload your audio in this forum. Anyone might help.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have been doing it.Uploaded it long ago.
However, my challenge is on speaking, I have been unable to score 65+ in speaking. After spending almost a year with 3 attempts. I have moved back to IELTS..


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Hi guys,

I got my PTE-A result. L-69, R-85, S-85, W-70 (Grammer-69, Oral Fluency- 78, Pronunciation-90, Spelling-79, Vocab-69, WD-83).

One of my friend got 85+ in all four sections despite enabling scores being far lower than mine. I don't understand this, and I am bit frustrated as well. Should I go for re-scoring? Expert suggestions please.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

After months of agony and heartbreak moments, i was finally able to clear the PTE 79+ barrier. see my signature. thank you everyone for their love and support. for those who are still struggling, remember, never give up, never back down. never take a No for an answer. 

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## tofy79

braich.abhijeet said:


> After months of agony and heartbreak moments, i was finally able to clear the PTE 79+ barrier. see my signature. thank you everyone for their love and support. for those who are still struggling, remember, never give up, never back down. never take a No for an answer.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Congratulations braich.abhijeet (Mr. Like givers)


----------



## vinayge

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PTE-A result. L-69, R-85, S-85, W-70 (Grammer-69, Oral Fluency- 78, Pronunciation-90, Spelling-79, Vocab-69, WD-83).
> 
> One of my friend got 85+ in all four sections despite enabling scores being far lower than mine. I don't understand this, and I am bit frustrated as well. Should I go for re-scoring? Expert suggestions please.


Hi,

It happens, just practice and give the test one more time. Try to book the test like within 15 to 20 days. I am also doing the same thing.

Regards,
vinayge


----------



## vinayge

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PTE-A result. L-69, R-85, S-85, W-70 (Grammer-69, Oral Fluency- 78, Pronunciation-90, Spelling-79, Vocab-69, WD-83).
> 
> One of my friend got 85+ in all four sections despite enabling scores being far lower than mine. I don't understand this, and I am bit frustrated as well. Should I go for re-scoring? Expert suggestions please.


Hi,

Don't go for re scoring, it will be just waste of money. Believe me practicing and giving exam is better. Let me know if you need any help, you can score easily in listening and writing. 

Regards,
vinayge


----------



## Ilay

braich.abhijeet said:


> After months of agony and heartbreak moments, i was finally able to clear the PTE 79+ barrier. see my signature. thank you everyone for their love and support. for those who are still struggling, remember, never give up, never back down. never take a No for an answer.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug




Hey mate, congrats!

Any chance to share what you think boosted your speaking score from 67 to 90 in a month! Will be much appreciated!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

tofy79 said:


> Congratulations braich.abhijeet (Mr. Like givers)


haha, glad you noticed the likes. i use likes as the bookmark. helps me keep track till what i have read and what are left to be read.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, congrats!
> 
> Any chance to share what you think boosted your speaking score from 67 to 90 in a month! Will be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM for details. i strictly used this cheat sheet:
1) speak faster than ur normal pace..
2) as soon as u finish press next (most imp)
3) in DI just tell wht the graph is x axis and little abt grph..n press next

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Umarchodhary

braich.abhijeet said:


> haha, glad you noticed the likes. i use likes as the bookmark. helps me keep track till what i have read and what are left to be read.


and i thought u actualy liked the comments all this time


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> and i thought u actualy liked the comments all this time




Lol, so did i! I was thinkink i should be bery likeable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

braich.abhijeet said:


> After months of agony and heartbreak moments, i was finally able to clear the PTE 79+ barrier. see my signature. thank you everyone for their love and support. for those who are still struggling, remember, never give up, never back down. never take a No for an answer.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Congrats man you are a champion but what is your strategy to climb up to get a perfect 90


----------



## braich.abhijeet

mike129 said:


> Congrats man you are a champion but what is your strategy to climb up to get a perfect 90


spoke faster in speaking section. did reading fater. rest was always manageble for me

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## mike129

braich.abhijeet said:


> spoke faster in speaking section. did reading fater. rest was always manageble for me
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Thx but what about L , W did you finish faster also ? or it doesn't matter ?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

mike129 said:


> Thx but what about L , W did you finish faster also ? or it doesn't matter ?


In listening, listen carefully with concentration. make notes but dont divert too much. listen the intent of speaker. 

In writing, 2 minutes reading the text of SWT. 6 minutes writing the sentence. rest proof reading.

Essay, strongly followed E2lang videos. worked all the 5 times, smooth like a knife in butter. give me any topic in sleep and i will give you an essay in 16 minutes or less. rest proof reading. my spelling score is 90 too. why to give away free marks by stupid spelling mistakes.

Whenever in doubt, just replace the word. Organisation or organiszation ? nevermind, I'll use committee . hahaha

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## DN7C

braich.abhijeet said:


> In listening, listen carefully with concentration. make notes but dont divert too much. listen the intent of speaker.
> 
> In writing, 2 minutes reading the text of SWT. 6 minutes writing the sentence. rest proof reading.
> 
> Essay, strongly followed E2lang videos. worked all the 5 times, smooth like a knife in butter. give me any topic in sleep and i will give you an essay in 16 minutes or less. rest proof reading. my spelling score is 90 too. why to give away free marks by stupid spelling mistakes.
> 
> Whenever in doubt, just replace the word. Organisation or organiszation ? nevermind, I'll use committee . hahaha


Thanks mate for the great tips.


----------



## Rif_Z

braich.abhijeet said:


> In listening, listen carefully with concentration. make notes but dont divert too much. listen the intent of speaker.
> 
> In writing, 2 minutes reading the text of SWT. 6 minutes writing the sentence. rest proof reading.
> 
> Essay, strongly followed E2lang videos. worked all the 5 times, smooth like a knife in butter. give me any topic in sleep and i will give you an essay in 16 minutes or less. rest proof reading. my spelling score is 90 too. why to give away free marks by stupid spelling mistakes.
> 
> Whenever in doubt, just replace the word. Organisation or organiszation ? nevermind, I'll use committee . hahaha
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug



Duuude! 

Amazing scores! Good luck!

After sitting for IELTS without much preparation (R/*W*/L/S-8/*6.5*/8.5/8.5), I figured it was BS. Decided to try PTE. My exam's in three days and I am not confident about SWT. I simply can't put a mammoth essay into a tiny sentence  Apart from E2lang Vids... any last-moment advice from you mate?

Thanks!


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Rif_Z said:


> Duuude!
> 
> Amazing scores! Good luck!
> 
> After sitting for IELTS without much preparation (R/*W*/L/S-8/*6.5*/8.5/8.5), I figured it was BS. Decided to try PTE. My exam's in three days and I am not confident about SWT. I simply can't put a mammoth essay into a tiny sentence  Apart from E2lang Vids... any last-moment advice from you mate?
> 
> Thanks!


Dont worry about details. They just help you to understand the passage better. Dont invlude them in sentence. Dont make sentence too complicated. really really understand the soul of passage.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## saurabhpluto

Which is correct?

The lecture explained the origins of colors: Yellow, Red, and Blue

The lecture explained the origins of colors: yellow, red, and blue


----------



## venkat

Hello Friend,

I have 60 and 65 points for 189 and 190 visas anyone got recently EOI grant. How much time I need to wait for 189 and 190 visas please suggest me, anyone.

__________________
*Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 |*

05/05/2017 - ACS Results +ve me and my wife| 11/06/2017 - PTE Exam | 12/06/2017 – IELTS Result – 6.5|6.0|6.5|6.5 | 05/07/2017 – 189 & 190 EOI Submitted - 60 & 65 points | I am waiting for EOI Grant.


----------



## Saaho

*Listening materials*



braich.abhijeet said:


> In listening, listen carefully with concentration. make notes but dont divert too much. listen the intent of speaker.
> 
> In writing, 2 minutes reading the text of SWT. 6 minutes writing the sentence. rest proof reading.
> 
> Essay, strongly followed E2lang videos. worked all the 5 times, smooth like a knife in butter. give me any topic in sleep and i will give you an essay in 16 minutes or less. rest proof reading. my spelling score is 90 too. why to give away free marks by stupid spelling mistakes.
> 
> Whenever in doubt, just replace the word. Organisation or organiszation ? nevermind, I'll use committee . hahaha
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Hi,

Congrats on your achievement. Please suggest me some study materials and strategies for listening section. Currently, I am preparing from the Macmillan one.


----------



## Detectiva

Hello mates,
I am trying to book PTE exam on their website, and the error pops up "A price could not be found for the selected exam. Please contact customer services for further assistance." The customer support suggests to order through phone, which is really inconvenient.
Do you know how to overcome this problem? Do you order it directly form your account at https://wsr.pearsonvue.com ?
Your support will be much appreciated.


----------



## kbangia

It's been almost 10 days still haven't got my PTE result back. I am not sure what to do. Can anyone advise? Have already called them several times and had chat too. So frustrating


----------



## mksing

mksing said:


> Gave my first PTE today, seems to have screwed in Speaking as feared and keeping fingers crossed, other sections seemed to be okay probably borderline 79.


Overwhelmed today as got near perfect scores - L 90, W 90 , R 89 , S 83 and Overall 90. Cheers!! Have to now start the process of ACS as hadn't bothered it yet. All the best to folks and thanks to the forum!arty:arty:


----------



## insider580

mksing said:


> Overwhelmed today as got near perfect scores - L 90, W 90 , R 89 , S 83 and Overall 90. Cheers!! Have to now start the process of ACS as hadn't bothered it yet. All the best to folks and thanks to the forum!arty:arty:


Congrats buddy


----------



## Ptera

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't go for re scoring, it will be just waste of money. Believe me practicing and giving exam is better. Let me know if you need any help, you can score easily in listening and writing.
> 
> Regards,
> vinayge


Hi mate,
I scored pretty bad in listening and writing last time 67 & 66. However, could get 80+ for speaking and reading. What are your tips for listening and writing? I missed two write from dictation tasks.. Do you believe it affected my score so much?


----------



## Ptera

braich.abhijeet said:


> After months of agony and heartbreak moments, i was finally able to clear the PTE 79+ barrier. see my signature. thank you everyone for their love and support. for those who are still struggling, remember, never give up, never back down. never take a No for an answer.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Congratulations mate!! You´re the best example of a real spirit and tenacity! Well done! Wow 5 times in the row..
You scored every time good in writing. Did you use any templates for essays? What is your strategy for SWT?


----------



## Ptera

kbangia said:


> It's been almost 10 days still haven't got my PTE result back. I am not sure what to do. Can anyone advise? Have already called them several times and had chat too. So frustrating


Hi mate,
I took the test also on the 14.11. and received my score next morning. It´s something wrong in your case.. Call them and ask for it.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hi.
Aiming for +65 ,I gave today the test. Was not that good because I failed to understand more than once what I was listening to. Worried much about reading and listening.
*Guys: what is the current trend of needed time to issue the results?*


----------



## mike129

braich.abhijeet said:


> In listening, listen carefully with concentration. make notes but dont divert too much. listen the intent of speaker.
> 
> In writing, 2 minutes reading the text of SWT. 6 minutes writing the sentence. rest proof reading.
> 
> Essay, strongly followed E2lang videos. worked all the 5 times, smooth like a knife in butter. give me any topic in sleep and i will give you an essay in 16 minutes or less. rest proof reading. my spelling score is 90 too. why to give away free marks by stupid spelling mistakes.
> 
> Whenever in doubt, just replace the word. Organisation or organiszation ? nevermind, I'll use committee . hahaha
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


thx buddy


----------



## DN7C

mksing said:


> Overwhelmed today as got near perfect scores - L 90, W 90 , R 89 , S 83 and Overall 90. Cheers!! Have to now start the process of ACS as hadn't bothered it yet. All the best to folks and thanks to the forum!arty:arty:


Congrats mate for nailing it in the first PTE-A exam.


----------



## vinayge

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I scored pretty bad in listening and writing last time 67 & 66. However, could get 80+ for speaking and reading. What are your tips for listening and writing? I missed two write from dictation tasks.. Do you believe it affected my score so much?


In the Listening section, the important topics which can help you get more marks is fill in the blanks and Highlight incorrect words, and write from dictation. And these are the easiest ones too. For write from dictation you need to practice, try to listen to PTE gold videos in youtube and also if you have got PTE emulation software with practice test its good one also. 

I am not sure if you know this the essays do come repeatedly, not sure if you have the list. I follow four para approach and keep it simple. I don't use complex sentences and will keep the grammar in present tense. And also the length of the words should be 270-300.

This is what i follow.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ptera said:


> Congratulations mate!! You´re the best example of a real spirit and tenacity! Well done! Wow 5 times in the row..
> You scored every time good in writing. Did you use any templates for essays? What is your strategy for SWT?


E2language writing videos are the key. worked for me everytime

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## pmagudap

Hi All, 

I have appeared for the PTE-A exam last week and got the score as L/R/S/W 67/62/81/69. I need to concentrate more on the reading section. Really slow in reading and understanding, how can I improve this.

Argo, can see you have improved from 60 to 80 in the reading section. Tips from you will be very much helpful.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

braich.abhijeet said:


> After months of agony and heartbreak moments, i was finally able to clear the PTE 79+ barrier. see my signature. thank you everyone for their love and support. for those who are still struggling, remember, never give up, never back down. never take a No for an answer.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
> 
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Hi to apply for acs did you use any agent or did you do it yourself thanks

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Source: PTE Real Exam Question - Summarize Written Text 49

Type: SWT

Prompt: The smallest star yet measured has been discovered by a team of astronomers led by the University of Cambridge. With a size just a sliver larger than that of Saturn, the gravitational pull at its stellar surface is about 300 times stronger than what humans feel on Earth.

The star is likely as small as stars can possibly become, as it has just enough mass to enable the fusion of hydrogen nuclei into helium. If it were any smaller, the pressure at the center of the star would no longer be sufficient to enable this process to take place. Hydrogen fusion is also what powers the Sun, and scientists are attempting to replicate it as a powerful energy source here on Earth.

These very small and dim stars are also the best possible candidates for detecting Earth-sized planets which can have liquid water on their surfaces, such as TRAPPIST-1, an ultracool dwarf surrounded by seven temperate Earth-sized worlds.

The newly-measured star, called EBLM J0555-57Ab, is located about six hundred light years away. It is part of a binary system and was identified as it passed in front of its much larger companion, a method which is usually used to detect planets, not stars. Details will be published in the journal Astronomy & Astrophysics.


My response:


EBLM J0555-57Ab, with enough mass to enable conversion of hydrogen to helium, is smallest star discovered yet and was identified as it passed in front of its much larger companion.


Answer given on the website:

Astronomers have discovered the smallest star called EBLM J0555-57Ab, 600 light years away from Earth, having 300 times more gravitational force than of Earth and is also likely to help detect new Earth-sized worlds; however, the method used in this discovery is usually meant to locate planet..

I have serious disagreements with the above sentence structure. Firstly, the first sentence ends with EBLM J0555-57Ab that has 2 modifiers and suddenly another sentence "is also likely". 

Secondly, is it recommended to use semi-colons and connectors such as furthermore, moreover, nonetheless, however in this question type. I believe semi-colons and such connectors make the sentence more complex

Thirdly, the sentence length is 47 words which is not at all recommended by many experts. Ideal length is 35-40 words.

Experts your inputs plz


----------



## vinayge

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I scored pretty bad in listening and writing last time 67 & 66. However, could get 80+ for speaking and reading. What are your tips for listening and writing? I missed two write from dictation tasks.. Do you believe it affected my score so much?


Any tips for speaking and reading, need 79 in both.


----------



## dragonqn

*ptemocktest.com*



aravindmcs1 said:


> Ptemocktest.com is excellent site to practice PTE exams, they have one sample test which is free and another two tests for very minimal cost... it is like real time test.. it helped me a lot to crack my PTE socre.


Hi Aravind,

Compared to ptemocktest.com ,how were the scores in actual PTE exam? As in were they similar or better or worse than that?

Regards
SR


----------



## jebinson

How tough is it to score 65+ on all sections for one who scored IELTS 7.5-9-6.5-6.5 L R S W?


----------



## JG

jebinson said:


> How tough is it to score 65+ on all sections for one who scored IELTS 7.5-9-6.5-6.5 L R S W?


It is quite easy to get 65 in each in PTE.
So with enough practice, you can easily crack it. But if you are aiming for 79 it may take some time.
My advice is to take e2 language basis package. and practice.


----------



## jebinson

josygeorge000 said:


> It is quite easy to get 65 in each in PTE.
> So with enough practice, you can easily crack it. But if you are aiming for 79 it may take some time.
> My advice is to take e2 language basis package. and practice.


Thanks for the response mate! That made me happy.
I was worried as I just started preparing and I have an exam scheduled on 28th of this month. BTW, I'm just aiming at 65+.


----------



## JG

jebinson said:


> Thanks for the response mate! That made me happy.
> I was worried as I just started preparing and I have an exam scheduled on 28th of this month. BTW, I'm just aiming at 65+.


If you are aiming at 65 then do one thing try the official scored test and see what is the score expect a 10% higher on the real exam.


----------



## jebinson

josygeorge000 said:


> If you are aiming at 65 then do one thing try the official scored test and see what is the score expect a 10% higher on the real exam.


I bought this "Silver test preparation kit", will give it a try after some practice this weekend.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ptera

vinayge said:


> Any tips for speaking and reading, need 79 in both.


Hi mate,
My secret for speaking is to go for e2language for describe image. They explain very well. I scored 6 in IELTS and after practising their methods I scored 90 in PTE for speaking. The most important is to be fluent. I didn´t care about content. I talked about the name of the gragh and then mentioned lowest, highest and one other point. In the end I said that the value reached a pick in 2010, for example. 
Fluency is the key. Just practice a lot and you can describe every image without preparation.
For reading I scored 70 & 75 but after I started to read on a daily basis, my reading improved to 80. I read every day BBC, The guardian, sciencedaily (not every day because it is boring). Practice PTE gold re-order paragraph. I believe it is very important part of the reading. Don´t spend too much time on MCQ. 
The rest is luck bro!


----------



## theillusionist

braich.abhijeet said:


> PM for details. i strictly used this cheat sheet:
> 1) speak faster than ur normal pace..
> 2) as soon as u finish press next (most imp)
> 3) in DI just tell wht the graph is x axis and little abt grph..n press next


Thanks for the tips abhijeet.

For how many seconds did you speak for DI and retell ? 

And for read aloud, what strategy did you follow. 

Like reducing the pace whenever there is a coma or slowing down before full stop. 

Also please share the template you followed for DI and RL


----------



## nelsoares

Hi Guys I got my desired score for PTE. Thanks to this forum for good help.

IELTS L/R/W/S 8.5/9.0/7.5/8
PTE L/R/W/S 90/90/89/90

I needed 79 as I my points are low. I am glad I switched to PTE because the pencil paper writing in IELTS was tough.

I used e2language and PTE practice(accurate). The only other thing I would recommend is to speak fast during read aloud if you can keep up the pronunciation.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Feeling deeply disappointed and fooled by PTE
*Mock test B* 17 October 2017
Communicative Skills: LRSW 72-61-58-68 , Enabling 90-44-45-60-81-75 
*Real exam* 22 November 2017 LRSW 57-81-53-72 , Enabling 66-53-33-81-45-77
(IELTS Jan 2017 :LRSW 7.5-8-7-6.5 )

Even worse, some listening records were a kind of flawed ( wishshshshs sound ).
Now I am in insoluble dilemma, fooled by IELTS`s writing, and PTE`s Speaking . Many said that the real exam score will be better than the mock, which seems to be completely wrong. Really confusing.


----------



## mike129

Ham Admanedien said:


> Feeling deeply disappointed and fooled by PTE
> *Mock test B* 17 October 2017
> Communicative Skills: LRSW 72-61-58-68 , Enabling 90-44-45-60-81-75
> *Real exam* 22 November 2017 LRSW 57-81-53-72 , Enabling 66-53-33-81-45-77
> (IELTS Jan 2017 :LRSW 7.5-8-7-6.5 )
> 
> Even worse, some listening records were a kind of flawed ( wishshshshs sound ).
> Now I am in insoluble dilemma, fooled by IELTS`s writing, and PTE`s Speaking . Many said that the real exam score will be better than the mock, which seems to be completely wrong. Really confusing.


Regarding listening ..Did you answer all questions or you run out of time on the last part which WFD ? 

Regarding Speaking ..While speaking were you hestiating ?


----------



## Ham Admanedien

mike129 said:


> Regarding listening ..Did you answer all questions or you run out of time on the last part which WFD ?
> 
> Regarding Speaking ..While speaking were you hestiating ?


Thanks for the reply. In listening, I answered all, including the all WFD, however, I know that I did not listen well, may be due to having been exhausted at the exam end. My main problem is with speaking, yes, I hesitated a little pit I think, but I answered the images and lectures in good sentences, I believe, and this is problem. Now that you scored 90,would you evaluate my pronunciation and fluency, and give some tips.. It would be so useful. Same request from the other respected members here.I will upload some records soon. Thanks a lot.:bolt:


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi to apply for acs did you use any agent or did you do it yourself thanks
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


agent

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ham Admanedien said:


> Feeling deeply disappointed and fooled by PTE
> *Mock test B* 17 October 2017
> Communicative Skills: LRSW 72-61-58-68 , Enabling 90-44-45-60-81-75
> *Real exam* 22 November 2017 LRSW 57-81-53-72 , Enabling 66-53-33-81-45-77
> (IELTS Jan 2017 :LRSW 7.5-8-7-6.5 )
> 
> Even worse, some listening records were a kind of flawed ( wishshshshs sound ).
> Now I am in insoluble dilemma, fooled by IELTS`s writing, and PTE`s Speaking . Many said that the real exam score will be better than the mock, which seems to be completely wrong. Really confusing.


its very sad to hear that u didnt get the desired score. actual exam score is higher in most of the cases but dont worry bro u r close u got 81 in the toughest module of PTE. looks like ur pronunciation is not upto the mark u got 33. moreover dont loose hope there are a lot of success stories of ppl getting the desired score after 4-5 attempts atleast PTE is nt like ielts because u will see ur marks improve as u practise more and attempt again unlike IELTS.


----------



## dipanshub

Hi All,

did anyone know if any paid service is available for question banks (questions previously appeared in actual PTE tests)?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

theillusionist said:


> Thanks for the tips abhijeet.
> 
> For how many seconds did you speak for DI and retell ?
> 
> And for read aloud, what strategy did you follow.
> 
> Like reducing the pace whenever there is a coma or slowing down before full stop.
> 
> Also please share the template you followed for DI and RL


28-30 seconds. spoke very fast in entire speaking section. took pauses at commas and full stops but then again continued to speak fast and a little loud.

For DI, introduction line, major and minor point. The kept on concluding each graph in very generic way like "Overall, we can say that this trend is expected continue over these years"

This is something i used in my latest attempt. updated a few things on the fly to speak atleat for 25 seconds and then i skipped to nezt question but maintained high rate of speech

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## hiuchang

In PTE Academic, there is very limited in the number of questions. Therefore, it is noteworthy practising these repeat real test question is significantly help to maximize your PTE Academic outcome.
From May 2017, the PTE question library is significantly increased. Therefore, please subscribe this channel to update recent questions. 

SPEAKING

* Read Aloud: 90 real questions
* Retell Lecture: 90 real questions with comprehensive analysis, 100% occurrence in the exam
* Repeat Sentence: 130 real questions
* Describe Image: 300 + questions, usually 70%+ occurrence during the test
* Answer Short Questions: 200+ questions, 70%+ occurrence during the test
* Retell Lecture audio file: 30+ questions, very similar to the exam quality, repeated practice is encouraged﻿


----------



## hictegypt

Hi,

I'm having my real PTE exam for the first time next Tuesday morning and so nervous.

I must get 79+ in each module.

I started the first mock test after watching some videos online especially for E2Language. However, after around 6-8 hours study per day since I subscribed to E2Language, I took another mock test and scored as below. I'm so disappointed and I'm sharing with you my comments on the second test (which I've just finished) below. Would you pls support me urgently? What are the next 3 actions to do immediately to get the desired score? My exam is after 4 days from now.

1) Reading appeared to be my biggest issue, it was 56 before and now 57 (despite of my practice, still multiple choice, re-order paragraphs and fill in the blanks are nightmare for me).

2) Repeat sentences was again horrible to me in speaking plus for this time only, I made couple of mistakes (not sure why) in pronunciation of very simple words (may be because I took the test at 2am)

3) Writing in Essay wasn't perfect like last time, however, I got 72 in writing vs. 67 last time (still not sure why to lose many marks while I'm doing well in summarize spoken and written text as well as Essay.

4) Listening was for the first time really hard when it comes to highlight correct summary in specific as well as choose single answer.

5) Enabling skills were much better, grammar and spelling 90s, while vocabulary 87, pronunciation 76 , but oral fluency is 53 which is so weird.

6) I believe I still have a problem in retell lecture, either I can't write good notes and then can't retell the lecture, or I write somehow good notes but speak very slowly to be able to recall what has been said or written in the notes!

RESULTS:

Mock Test 1: (note, I almost couldn't make any repeat sentence correctly, and they gave me this note in red: Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English."

Listening:61
Reading:56
Speaking:48
Writing:67


Grammar:47
Oral Fluency:20
Pronunciation:44
Spelling:69
Vocabulary:66
Written Discourse:90

Mock Test 2:

Listening:78
Reading:57
Speaking:69
Writing:72


Grammar:90
Oral Fluency:53
Pronunciation:76
Spelling:90
Vocabulary:87
Written Discourse:75


----------



## India2Aussie

Hi All,

I am planning to give PTE exam I next 15,days.I have already given exam 4times and able to reach up to 74overall.Any suggestions or tips for the website or link that might give me some tips and tricks. My weak area is writing and listening. Pl help


----------



## sdpkm

*PTE-A First Attempt*

Hi All, 

I recently had my first attempt on PTE-A with no preparation at all. Just had a basic idea of pattern while my wife was preparing for it, though at the exam center I ended up asking the supervisor a silly question asking about whether or not I will be allowed to use keyboard where he replied "seems you are not prepared, i thought you will have to write some essays" :hail:

Anyways got following score:
Overall - 72

L - 77
R - 61
S - 80
W - 75

*
Enabling Skills:*
Grammar - 68
Oral Fluency - 76
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 22 
Vocabulary - 75
Written discourse - 90

As I am getting older, need to score best(79+) to be in cut-off range. 

One thing that i clearly understand that I was too fast in typing and didnt proof read what I wrote and might have missed on punctuation and that might have lead to number of spell errors too. 

Any other thoughts, how could I improve further? I am planning for 2nd attempt in about a month time from now.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Umarchodhary said:


> its very sad to hear that u didnt get the desired score. actual exam score is higher in most of the cases but dont worry bro u r close u got 81 in the toughest module of PTE. looks like ur pronunciation is not upto the mark u got 33. moreover dont loose hope there are a lot of success stories of ppl getting the desired score after 4-5 attempts atleast PTE is nt like ielts because u will see ur marks improve as u practise more and attempt again unlike IELTS.


Thanks for the reply. I would give PTE one more attempt if the speaking score were more than 58. However, With just 53, I am tempted to try one more IELTS. I had 6.5 in writing, and think a little more practice would be enough. In the first attempt, I did not practice writing, and just read some essays.
Best of luck for everyone.


----------



## pmagudap

braich.abhijeet said:


> Can you also give some tips for reading similar to the way you have given for speaking. I am struggling to get more 60+ score in reading.


----------



## Oneshift

pmagudap said:


> braich.abhijeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also give some tips for reading similar to the way you have given for speaking. I am struggling to get more 60+ score in reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Use these tips for PTE:
> How to Crack PTE - Academic: Tips on How to attempt various questions in PTE for 100% result (79+)
Click to expand...


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Guys. It seems that I am captured in the PTE`s web. After getting only 33 in pronunciation, 53 in oral fluency, and 53 in speaking overall, I decided to give up, but I simply could not. In the way to crack the speaking difficulty, can anyone nominate a good voice recognition software?
I watched some of E2 free videos, and want to go on on my own.Thanks guys.


----------



## Upendraa

hiuchang said:


> In PTE Academic, there is very limited in the number of questions. Therefore, it is noteworthy practising these repeat real test question is significantly help to maximize your PTE Academic outcome.
> From May 2017, the PTE question library is significantly increased. Therefore, please subscribe this channel to update recent questions.
> 
> SPEAKING
> 
> * Read Aloud: 90 real questions
> * Retell Lecture: 90 real questions with comprehensive analysis, 100% occurrence in the exam
> * Repeat Sentence: 130 real questions
> * Describe Image: 300 + questions, usually 70%+ occurrence during the test
> * Answer Short Questions: 200+ questions, 70%+ occurrence during the test
> * Retell Lecture audio file: 30+ questions, very similar to the exam quality, repeated practice is encouraged﻿


Which channel we need to subscribe? Can you please give me the exact details. Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia

Can anyone login their profile(dashboard), Please check.

It gives me "Add PTE Academic to My Testing Profile" And then asks me for more information.

is it just me or anybody else is facing this.

Please reply


----------



## JHubble

kbangia said:


> Can anyone login their profile(dashboard), Please check.
> 
> It gives me "Add PTE Academic to My Testing Profile" And then asks me for more information.
> 
> is it just me or anybody else is facing this.
> 
> Please reply


I faced the same problem. I didn't do anything I just logged out. Now if I login back again it gives a alert page. 

But I noticed around 5 hours back service was not available. May be some maintenance work is going on. 

We can give a try later on.


----------



## kbangia

JHubble said:


> I faced the same problem. I didn't do anything I just logged out. Now if I login back again it gives a alert page.
> 
> But I noticed around 5 hours back service was not available. May be some maintenance work is going on.
> 
> We can give a try later on.


THank you


----------



## vinayge

sdpkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently had my first attempt on PTE-A with no preparation at all. Just had a basic idea of pattern while my wife was preparing for it, though at the exam center I ended up asking the supervisor a silly question asking about whether or not I will be allowed to use keyboard where he replied "seems you are not prepared, i thought you will have to write some essays" :hail:
> 
> Anyways got following score:
> Overall - 72
> 
> L - 77
> R - 61
> S - 80
> W - 75
> 
> *
> Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar - 68
> Oral Fluency - 76
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 22
> Vocabulary - 75
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> As I am getting older, need to score best(79+) to be in cut-off range.
> 
> One thing that i clearly understand that I was too fast in typing and didnt proof read what I wrote and might have missed on punctuation and that might have lead to number of spell errors too.
> 
> Any other thoughts, how could I improve further? I am planning for 2nd attempt in about a month time from now.


Hi,

Practice a lot on reading and try to improve the spelling. Also practice test by making sure you don't loose time. Try to finish each section in a stipulated time and always check spelling in writing. In each of the LRSW sections questions are dependent, marks comes from other sections also.

Regards,


----------



## aminn_524

sdpkm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently had my first attempt on PTE-A with no preparation at all. Just had a basic idea of pattern while my wife was preparing for it, though at the exam center I ended up asking the supervisor a silly question asking about whether or not I will be allowed to use keyboard where he replied "seems you are not prepared, i thought you will have to write some essays" :hail:
> 
> Anyways got following score:
> Overall - 72
> 
> L - 77
> R - 61
> S - 80
> W - 75
> 
> *
> Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar - 68
> Oral Fluency - 76
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 22
> Vocabulary - 75
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> As I am getting older, need to score best(79+) to be in cut-off range.
> 
> One thing that i clearly understand that I was too fast in typing and didnt proof read what I wrote and might have missed on punctuation and that might have lead to number of spell errors too.
> 
> Any other thoughts, how could I improve further? I am planning for 2nd attempt in about a month time from now.


Your score is not bad for the first attempt, read newspapers, and online websites such as economist and sciencedaily every day to improve your reading. Do not forget that read aloud and SWT have also significant impact on your reading score, however, since your writing and speaking scores are good, I think your problem is the only reading section itself. You do not need to practice on writing and listening a lot, since their scores are borderline and can reach to 79+ in the next attempts.

Do not see spelling as a big concern, I have seen many people who got 79+ with low spelling score like you.


----------



## sdpkm

aminn_524 said:


> Your score is not bad for the first attempt, read newspapers, and online websites such as economist and sciencedaily every day to improve your reading. Do not forget that read aloud and SWT have also significant impact on your reading score, however, since your writing and speaking scores are good, I think your problem is the only reading section itself. You do not need to practice on writing and listening a lot, since their scores are borderline and can reach to 79+ in the next attempts.
> 
> Do not see spelling as a big concern, I have seen many people who got 79+ with low spelling score like you.


Many thanks for your inputs. Will work on these and let's see how it goes. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Ham Admanedien said:


> Guys. It seems that I am captured in the PTE`s web. After getting only 33 in pronunciation, 53 in oral fluency, and 53 in speaking overall, I decided to give up, but I simply could not. In the way to crack the speaking difficulty, can anyone nominate a good voice recognition software?
> I watched some of E2 free videos, and want to go on on my own.Thanks guys.




Well my speaking was way lower than you but i havent given up yet..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Ham Admanedien said:


> Thanks for the reply. In listening, I answered all, including the all WFD, however, I know that I did not listen well, may be due to having been exhausted at the exam end. My main problem is with speaking, yes, I hesitated a little pit I think, but I answered the images and lectures in good sentences, I believe, and this is problem. Now that you scored 90,would you evaluate my pronunciation and fluency, and give some tips.. It would be so useful. Same request from the other respected members here.I will upload some records soon. Thanks a lot.:bolt:


sure put your recording here , I will provide my feedback


----------



## mike129

hictegypt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having my real PTE exam for the first time next Tuesday morning and so nervous.
> 
> I must get 79+ in each module.
> 
> I started the first mock test after watching some videos online especially for E2Language. However, after around 6-8 hours study per day since I subscribed to E2Language, I took another mock test and scored as below. I'm so disappointed and I'm sharing with you my comments on the second test (which I've just finished) below. Would you pls support me urgently? What are the next 3 actions to do immediately to get the desired score? My exam is after 4 days from now.
> 
> 1) Reading appeared to be my biggest issue, it was 56 before and now 57 (despite of my practice, still multiple choice, re-order paragraphs and fill in the blanks are nightmare for me).
> 
> 2) Repeat sentences was again horrible to me in speaking plus for this time only, I made couple of mistakes (not sure why) in pronunciation of very simple words (may be because I took the test at 2am)
> 
> 3) Writing in Essay wasn't perfect like last time, however, I got 72 in writing vs. 67 last time (still not sure why to lose many marks while I'm doing well in summarize spoken and written text as well as Essay.
> 
> 4) Listening was for the first time really hard when it comes to highlight correct summary in specific as well as choose single answer.
> 
> 5) Enabling skills were much better, grammar and spelling 90s, while vocabulary 87, pronunciation 76 , but oral fluency is 53 which is so weird.
> 
> 6) I believe I still have a problem in retell lecture, either I can't write good notes and then can't retell the lecture, or I write somehow good notes but speak very slowly to be able to recall what has been said or written in the notes!
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> Mock Test 1: (note, I almost couldn't make any repeat sentence correctly, and they gave me this note in red: Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English."
> 
> Listening:61
> Reading:56
> Speaking:48
> Writing:67
> 
> 
> Grammar:47
> Oral Fluency:20
> Pronunciation:44
> Spelling:69
> Vocabulary:66
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> Mock Test 2:
> 
> Listening:78
> Reading:57
> Speaking:69
> Writing:72
> 
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral Fluency:53
> Pronunciation:76
> Spelling:90
> Vocabulary:87
> Written Discourse:75


you need to work on your reading only then you will get 79+


----------



## Ham Admanedien

mike129 said:


> sure put your recording here , I will provide my feedback


Thanks for your sympathy. Please find the attachment which is a whats-app file.
The problem is that I have Arabic accent due to my education quality that never considered any speaking requirement. I believe that changing this now is near to impossible.


----------



## mike129

Ham Admanedien said:


> Thanks for your sympathy. Please find the attachment which is a whats-app file.
> The problem is that I have Arabic accent due to my education quality that never considered any speaking requirement. I believe that changing this now is near to impossible.


this is .opus ? I can't open it on laptop... can you record via .mp3 and just upload it on google drive


----------



## Ham Admanedien

mike129 said:


> this is .opus ? I can't open it on laptop... can you record via .mp3 and just upload it on google drive


Hi. Hopefully this works, This is also the first time I use Google Drive. Thanks for introducing it to me. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uqvfWs9SCfFBQKmzYVpJsxGe-XBq8Bbl/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi. Hopefully this works, This is also the first time I use Google Drive. Thanks for introducing it to me.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uqvfWs9SCfFBQKmzYVpJsxGe-XBq8Bbl/view?usp=sharing


:bounce:I understand why you Mike and other members are reluctant to comment on my speaking.. I know it is horrible and can never acquire more than 50s in speaking.
Don`t worry, already I switched back to IELTS and Liz`s writing lessons to score 7 in writing. I think it is more efficient for people like me.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sikkandar

Does pte site down??


----------



## venkatesh581

sikkandar said:


> Does pte site down??


Looks like yes... I am not able to signin.. it is showing some weird alert.

Do you see the same?


----------



## venkatesh581

venkatesh581 said:


> Looks like yes... I am not able to signin.. it is showing some weird alert.
> 
> Do you see the same?


There is an issue with the website. They have mentioned on the homepage here

Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE

Not sure when it gets resolved.


----------



## Ilay

Ham Admanedien said:


> :bounce:I understand why you Mike and other members are reluctant to comment on my speaking.. I know it is horrible and can never acquire more than 50s in speaking.
> 
> Don`t worry, already I switched back to IELTS and Liz`s writing lessons to score 7 in writing. I think it is more efficient for people like me.:fingerscrossed:




No, dont think like that. Usually during the weekend people dont use the forum much. I got my fluency and pronunciation 37 and speaking 49..i am still working on my speaking because i know that although i can get 7 from IELTS, i know i can never get 8 and i need 20 from English competency. Now, decide if 10 points is enough for you.. i think your pronunciation was good and hasn't been effected by your mother tongue as such.. fluency can be improved over the time.. you know i have heard indians who got 90 although their accent had a big effect on their english, and even many native english speakers claim to not understand them easily..Its not a matter of accent, its the matter of uttering the words clearly and with right pronunciation. Besides, you dont need 90 from pronunciation to achieve 79 from speaking..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

venkatesh581 said:


> There is an issue with the website. They have mentioned on the homepage here
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE
> 
> Not sure when it gets resolved.


The site is working now.


----------



## mohit231

Hi everyone,

Do you have any recommendation for PTE book for practice (other than Kenny and MacMillan)?

I need to practice reading section and one full length exam.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umarchodhary

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi. Hopefully this works, This is also the first time I use Google Drive. Thanks for introducing it to me.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uqvfWs9SCfFBQKmzYVpJsxGe-XBq8Bbl/view?usp=sharing


Arabs have this problem of pronouncing P(because there isnt any P sound in Arabic) and T. so u shud work on this and others alphabets as well which u find difficult to pronounce. its Personality not Bersonality i hope u dont mind coz im pointing out ur mistakes practise these letters P and T for the time being fluency is low as well.


----------



## Richamonk

Pre re-evaluation: hi guys, this was my 5th attempt and just like the first time I missed out by 1 mark in writing.

Writing-78
Listening_81
Reading_84
Speaking-90
I am tired and disappointed, do you guys suggested I try re- evaluation , what are the chances of even getting a positive evaluation ?

Thank you


----------



## insider580

Richamonk said:


> Pre re-evaluation: hi guys, this was my 5th attempt and just like the first time I missed out by 1 mark in writing.
> 
> Writing-78
> Listening_81
> Reading_84
> Speaking-90
> I am tired and disappointed, do you guys suggested I try re- evaluation , what are the chances of even getting a positive evaluation ?
> 
> Thank you


That is heart breaking !! What is the source of your preparation? There is no harm in giving a shot at re-assessment !!


----------



## Richamonk

Yes, it is heaetbreaking.Followed E2 language blog and PTE Gold channel on YouTube.


----------



## insider580

Richamonk said:


> Yes, it is heaetbreaking.Followed E2 language blog and PTE Gold channel on YouTube.


You are just inch away !! i would suggest give another attempt next week. You are already well prepared and well planned. You will give it next time. Do not delay more


----------



## chamku

Friends,
Following is my score report. I'm bit worried seeing it since I couldn't reach my goal (65+). As you can see I have got some points in Enabling Skills but not for Communicative English. Why are Enabling Skills marks not reflected in Communicative skills?

ANY COMMENTS PLEASE.

Communicative Skills	
Listening	55
Reading	63
Speaking	58
Writing	64

Enabling Skills	
Grammar	78
Oral Fluency	61
Pronunciation	45
Spelling	75
Vocabulary	68
Written Discourse	83


----------



## insider580

Richamonk said:


> Yes, it is heaetbreaking.Followed E2 language blog and PTE Gold channel on YouTube.


I also need to improve my score to 79+. Do you suggest buying the paid E2 Subscription?


----------



## Richamonk

insider580 said:


> Richamonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is heaetbreaking.Followed E2 language blog and PTE Gold channel on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to improve my score to 79+. Do you suggest buying the paid E2 Subscription?
Click to expand...

I would just say collect all the materials and go through it every day religiously. I made use of all the materials that were available online and free I would listen to pte lecture every day on the way to work. Go through the essays at home . One suggestion would be to start practising in an environment that isn't quiet, I had the tv on when I would prepare so to learn how to keep focused even during distractions.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Can someone let me know if it is worth to Buy the Gold/Silver kit from PTE website to practice before the actual test ? As i read that it's harder that the actual PT test..
Also, if some one has Coupon code for the same, kindly share..


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Umarchodhary said:


> Arabs have this problem of pronouncing P(because there isnt any P sound in Arabic) and T. so u shud work on this and others alphabets as well which u find difficult to pronounce. its Personality not Bersonality i hope u dont mind coz im pointing out ur mistakes practise these letters P and T for the time being fluency is low as well.


Thanks much.Appreciated. So happy you point out my mistakes. I will see what to do against the bad letters P and T.


----------



## mike129

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi. Hopefully this works, This is also the first time I use Google Drive. Thanks for introducing it to me.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uqvfWs9SCfFBQKmzYVpJsxGe-XBq8Bbl/view?usp=sharing


Hi sorry for being late ...You need to say p and not B ..Also don't pause between words and you need to be faster .


----------



## mike129

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Can someone let me know if it is worth to Buy the Gold/Silver kit from PTE website to practice before the actual test ? As i read that it's harder that the actual PT test..
> Also, if some one has Coupon code for the same, kindly share..


yes it is worth it


----------



## mike129

Richamonk said:


> Pre re-evaluation: hi guys, this was my 5th attempt and just like the first time I missed out by 1 mark in writing.
> 
> Writing-78
> Listening_81
> Reading_84
> Speaking-90
> I am tired and disappointed, do you guys suggested I try re- evaluation , what are the chances of even getting a positive evaluation ?
> 
> Thank you


Are you following a template in writing Essay or E2 language strategy ? ..Also what is your word count for summarize written text ? and summarize spoken text ? ..Also I noticed you barely made got above 79 in listening ..So maybe WFD is affecting both your writing and listening score ?..Don't forget also that FIB in reading affects writing also.


----------



## vinayge

Richamonk said:


> Pre re-evaluation: hi guys, this was my 5th attempt and just like the first time I missed out by 1 mark in writing.
> 
> Writing-78
> Listening_81
> Reading_84
> Speaking-90
> I am tired and disappointed, do you guys suggested I try re- evaluation , what are the chances of even getting a positive evaluation ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

Can you tell me some tips for Speaking and reading.

Regards,
Vinayge


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Dear experts 
Can some one suggest pte speaking answer short question questions, from where I can get them for practise 
Also what is the difficulty level of these in the exam
Thanks


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Dear experts
> Can some one suggest pte speaking answer short question questions, from where I can get them for practise
> Also what is the difficulty level of these in the exam
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


You can search the internet and these are available in abundance.
Refer to the link:

https://pteasuccess.blogspot.in/2017/11/pte-short-answer-questions.html

The difficulty level is normal. This test is configured in such a way to test your normal English. So the answers that you would need in daily life are the questions.
Like who would you visit for problems related to eyesight? - Opthomologist


----------



## BeefalaRus

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Can someone let me know if it is worth to Buy the Gold/Silver kit from PTE website to practice before the actual test ? As i read that it's harder that the actual PT test..
> Also, if some one has Coupon code for the same, kindly share..


It is definitely worth it. From my experience, it is NOT harder than the actual test. However, it is a perfect practice in terms of time management / getting used to the exam.


----------



## Xaha2425

Hello guys, I'm here to share some latest experience from my PTE-A's attempts.

The number one advice is - TO NEVER GIVE UP!
Despite all the tries, cries and complains - just stick to your plan and do preparations!

The way is not always straight and in my case it took money for 12 actual exams, 3 rescores (1 successful), 6 Test A/B paid exams on their site and an enourmous amount of money to do all the trips.

In the end of this story I came to conclusion that there is no 'good' test centers over the other ones, because even 3 weeks spent in London didn't help me to pass the test.

I used 2 forums, e2language, italki tutor for 5hours, melbourne writing course and just practice, practice.

I wish you good luck on your future exams.

I've attached the data-sheet to analyze patterns and links between enabling skills and actual scores.

Best wishes, folks and see you on the other side!ray2:


----------



## sikkandar

This is my partner's mock test result.

L,R,S,W 57,49,43,58.

Does she able to score 50+ in each section in real test?


----------



## mike129

Xaha2425 said:


> Hello guys, I'm here to share some latest experience from my PTE-A's attempts.
> 
> The number one advice is - TO NEVER GIVE UP!
> Despite all the tries, cries and complains - just stick to your plan and do preparations!
> 
> The way is not always straight and in my case it took money for 12 actual exams, 3 rescores (1 successful), 6 Test A/B paid exams on their site and an enourmous amount of money to do all the trips.
> 
> In the end of this story I came to conclusion that there is no 'good' test centers over the other ones, because even 3 weeks spent in London didn't help me to pass the test.
> 
> I used 2 forums, e2language, italki tutor for 5hours, melbourne writing course and just practice, practice.
> 
> I wish you good luck on your future exams.
> 
> I've attached the data-sheet to analyze patterns and links between enabling skills and actual scores.
> 
> Best wishes, folks and see you on the other side!ray2:


Normally I would say your a champion But in your case you are the Champion of champions .You are a true inspiration. Congrats a 1000 time.


----------



## Ptera

Xaha2425 said:


> Hello guys, I'm here to share some latest experience from my PTE-A's attempts.
> 
> The number one advice is - TO NEVER GIVE UP!
> Despite all the tries, cries and complains - just stick to your plan and do preparations!
> 
> The way is not always straight and in my case it took money for 12 actual exams, 3 rescores (1 successful), 6 Test A/B paid exams on their site and an enourmous amount of money to do all the trips.
> 
> In the end of this story I came to conclusion that there is no 'good' test centers over the other ones, because even 3 weeks spent in London didn't help me to pass the test.
> 
> I used 2 forums, e2language, italki tutor for 5hours, melbourne writing course and just practice, practice.
> 
> I wish you good luck on your future exams.
> 
> I've attached the data-sheet to analyze patterns and links between enabling skills and actual scores.
> 
> Best wishes, folks and see you on the other side!ray2:


The best story I´ve ever heard!! Well done!!!
Krasava!


----------



## mksing

Hi Guys, One strange question- I got an email from Pearson vue that they have scheduled to send my score reports to Immigration New Zealand Visa Applications though I never requested. Has anyone also got such random email and is there anything to worry. THough just FYI - I will be applying for AUS PR process soon.


----------



## meendar

mksing said:


> Hi Guys, One strange question- I got an email from Pearson vue that they have scheduled to send my score reports to Immigration New Zealand Visa Applications though I never requested. Has anyone also got such random email and is there anything to worry. THough just FYI - I will be applying for AUS PR process soon.


No worries. They usually send it to Australia and New Zealand immigration.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

meendar said:


> No worries. They usually send it to Australia and New Zealand immigration.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If you have chosen immigration as your purpose.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku

Any comments, please..



chamku said:


> friends,
> following is my score report. I'm bit worried seeing it since i couldn't reach my goal (65+). As you can see i have got some points in enabling skills but not for communicative english. Why are enabling skills marks not reflected in communicative skills?
> 
> Any comments please.
> 
> Communicative skills
> listening	55
> reading	63
> speaking	58
> writing	64
> 
> enabling skills
> grammar	78
> oral fluency	61
> pronunciation	45
> spelling	75
> vocabulary	68
> written discourse	83


----------



## Ptera

chamku said:


> Any comments, please..


Hi mate,
You´re very close in reading and writing, but for listening try to listen to TED talks every day. For speaking use the template from e2language for descirbe image. You can find it on youtube. Speaking is all about practice!


----------



## chamku

Thanks bro..



Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> You´re very close in reading and writing, but for listening try to listen to TED talks every day. For speaking use the template from e2language for descirbe image. You can find it on youtube. Speaking is all about practice!


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,
Just took pte and must say that listening part became very difficult. I took my first exam in March and fill in the blanks as well as write from dictation was quite easy. I could understand and reproduce everything. But by my last attempts including today one, I really struggled to understand many words. Does someone feel the same?


----------



## jebinson

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> Just took pte and must say that listening part became very difficult. I took my first exam in March and fill in the blanks as well as write from dictation was quite easy. I could understand and reproduce everything. But by my last attempts including today one, I really struggled to understand many words. Does someone feel the same?


I took PTE today as well and this is my first attempt. I found it very challenging, had to let go some multiple choice questions.
Options were too generic, audios were super lengthy. so, I had to let go to save time for WFD.


----------



## mike129

jebinson said:


> I took PTE today as well and this is my first attempt. I found it very challenging, had to let go some multiple choice questions.
> Options were too generic, audios were super lengthy. so, I had to let go to save time for WFD.


but you will lose marks for multiple choice questions. ?


----------



## jebinson

mike129 said:


> but you will lose marks for multiple choice questions. ?


Yes mike, I will.
But, if we leave WFD we will lose marks in both writing and listening sections.


----------



## dipanshub

Hi,

I am consistently getting low marks in Listening (First attempt-64, Second attempt-65), however, Speaking/Writing/Reading is still ok.

could anyone suggest me how to move up on Listening part? Any suggestions/tips/tricks/study material suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## AmazingTiger

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am consistently getting low marks in Listening (First attempt-64, Second attempt-65), however, Speaking/Writing/Reading is still ok.
> 
> could anyone suggest me how to move up on Listening part? Any suggestions/tips/tricks/study material suggestions are appreciated.


Listening to radio, FM, podcasts, watch TV (without subtitles) could help a lot.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

guys I got the result for my third attempt L 81 R71 S88 W73 .I need 79+ but I have no idea how I messed up in R and W .Any advice ?


----------



## jebinson

I received a mail stating "PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification". But, when I checked the website I could only get only an empty report. Have anyone of you encountered this before?


----------



## vinayge

jebinson said:


> I received a mail stating "PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification". But, when I checked the website I could only get only an empty report. Have anyone of you encountered this before?


Wait for sometime, check like after 5 to 6 hours. Sometimes it happens like that, that's normal.


----------



## DK88

After giving the test in how many days do we get the results ?


----------



## vinayge

DK88 said:


> After giving the test in how many days do we get the results ?


Sometimes it may come in the next day, but as per the PTE it Should come within 5 days.


----------



## mike129

jebinson said:


> I received a mail stating "PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification". But, when I checked the website I could only get only an empty report. Have anyone of you encountered this before?


you need to send them an email


----------



## insider580

jebinson said:


> I received a mail stating "PTE Academic Score Report Available Notification". But, when I checked the website I could only get only an empty report. Have anyone of you encountered this before?


As soon as you click on view result, pdf will be downloaded. It seems you are not checking in the right place


----------



## jebinson

insider580 said:


> As soon as you click on view result, pdf will be downloaded. It seems you are not checking in the right place


I checked as per the instructions, but the downloaded *.pdf is a unfilled template. Inside the pdf there is a text saying "Technical problems are preventing us from displaying candidate photographs at this time. Please try running your report again later". It has been like this since morning. (i.e for ~7 hours)


----------



## benisrael

Folks, how do you usually read years in PTE-A ?

eg. 2020 & 1860

Do you read it twenty-twenty / two thousand and twenty / eighteen-sixty / eighteen hundred and sixty


----------



## Maka123

benisrael said:


> Folks, how do you usually read years in PTE-A ?
> 
> eg. 2020 & 1860
> 
> Do you read it twenty-twenty / two thousand and twenty / eighteen-sixty / eighteen hundred and sixty


In my opinion, you should read - By the year.... This is what I did.

After this whether you say twenty-twenty or two thousand and twenty it should not matter.


----------



## jebinson

I got my scorecard but the status of the report is still mentioned as "Taken". Is this report valid in that case?
BTW, results came out as L/R/S/W - 84/87/90/77


----------



## dilanjan

Guys how to prepare for PTE? What is the best way to practice?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

dilanjan said:


> Guys how to prepare for PTE? What is the best way to practice?


Read this thread from the start and the pearson vue website

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends,

I received my results today and missed again in listening 64. 
I´m pretty sure that I didn´t do well in write from dictation as I couldn´t understand long and difficult sentences..

Guys, I´m so exhausted now. In March I thought that 10 points will be enough to get an invite. In July I realized that need to increase my points in order to be able to get invite as an engineer. 

Now, after couple attempts I have started to lose hope that I will achieve 79+. 
I really have now difficulties in listening and it affects also my writing. I´ve already mastered to get 80 in reading. I can also get 80+ in speaking; however, listening is killing me.. 
Do you have any suggestions how to crack it as soon as possible?! I would appreciate any suggestions, tips! 

P.S.: back in March I found listening part quite easy, but now it seems to be more difficult! Or is it just luck?


----------



## insider580

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> I received my results today and missed again in listening 64.
> I´m pretty sure that I didn´t do well in write from dictation as I couldn´t understand long and difficult sentences..
> 
> Guys, I´m so exhausted now. In March I thought that 10 points will be enough to get an invite. In July I realized that need to increase my points in order to be able to get invite as an engineer.
> 
> Now, after couple attempts I have started to lose hope that I will achieve 79+.
> I really have now difficulties in listening and it affects also my writing. I´ve already mastered to get 80 in reading. I can also get 80+ in speaking; however, listening is killing me..
> Do you have any suggestions how to crack it as soon as possible?! I would appreciate any suggestions, tips!
> 
> P.S.: back in March I found listening part quite easy, but now it seems to be more difficult! Or is it just luck?


Don't give up, don't loose hope. I have seen people getting 79+ in 5th or 6th attempt. Give it another shot.


----------



## Gautham_Nanjunda

dilanjan said:


> Guys how to prepare for PTE? What is the best way to practice?


Go through practice videos on you tube. Take mock tests on PTE website. They are costly but are very affective.


PTE Scores:
Listening : 90
Speaking : 90
Reading : 89
Writing : 82


----------



## jebinson

A quick question to all those who have taken PTE Academic recently. Once you get your scorecard, status in "View Score Reports" will change to something else like "Scorecard ready" or will it remain as "Taken"?

Could any of you please shed some light?


----------



## vinayge

jebinson said:


> A quick question to all those who have taken PTE Academic recently. Once you get your scorecard, status in "View Score Reports" will change to something else like "Scorecard ready" or will it remain as "Taken"?
> 
> Could any of you please shed some light?


You will get an email about your scorecard, then you select that test and go to view score report.


----------



## Oneshift

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> I received my results today and missed again in listening 64.
> I´m pretty sure that I didn´t do well in write from dictation as I couldn´t understand long and difficult sentences..
> 
> Guys, I´m so exhausted now. In March I thought that 10 points will be enough to get an invite. In July I realized that need to increase my points in order to be able to get invite as an engineer.
> 
> Now, after couple attempts I have started to lose hope that I will achieve 79+.
> I really have now difficulties in listening and it affects also my writing. I´ve already mastered to get 80 in reading. I can also get 80+ in speaking; however, listening is killing me..
> Do you have any suggestions how to crack it as soon as possible?! I would appreciate any suggestions, tips!
> 
> P.S.: back in March I found listening part quite easy, but now it seems to be more difficult! Or is it just luck?




Its just not ur day.
Dont loose hope. Even I have tasted success after multiple attempts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

I just went back to my Bookmarks of this thread and found below links

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-247.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1279.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1225.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1095.html

In these links there are several videos and links to study material available. 

Good Luck Guys !!


----------



## tatsme

PTE gold you tube channel- does anyone have the ppt on describe image with 70 images that was uploaded on Pte gold channel but somehow it is not there anymore.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

tatsme said:


> PTE gold you tube channel- does anyone have the ppt on describe image with 70 images that was uploaded on Pte gold channel but somehow it is not there anymore.


checkout the links which i posted in earlier post. There you will find it


----------



## bpravee7d

you will be notified through email. you can login and down load the scorecard.




jebinson said:


> A quick question to all those who have taken PTE Academic recently. Once you get your scorecard, status in "View Score Reports" will change to something else like "Scorecard ready" or will it remain as "Taken"?
> 
> Could any of you please shed some light?


----------



## ksachin

Hi, I have a small hypothetical question regarding PTE-A and EOI. So, if you already have an active EOI with for example 65 points (with 10 points from PTE) and then in anticipation of 20 points from PTE you go for a new PTE attempt and:

1.	Do not even get 65 marks in each/or one section of PTE, will your previous PTE and existing EOI remain valid?

2.	You get more than 65 marks in each section but do not get more than 79 in each/or one section of PTE, can this affect your existing EOI’s DOE? So, my previous PTE attempt will still be valid and no need to change anything on the EOI right?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

ksachin said:


> Hi, I have a small hypothetical question regarding PTE-A and EOI. So, if you already have an active EOI with for example 65 points (with 10 points from PTE) and then in anticipation of 20 points from PTE you go for a new PTE attempt and:
> 
> 1.Do not even get 65 marks in each/or one section of PTE, will your previous PTE and existing EOI remain valid?
> 
> 2.You get more than 65 marks in each section but do not get more than 79 in each/or one section of PTE, can this affect your existing EOI’s DOE? So, my previous PTE attempt will still be valid and no need to change anything on the EOI right?


You already asked the same question in different thread...i have answered there

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksachin

Subhash Bohra said:


> You already asked the same question in different thread...i have answered there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply, you are very active.


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,
Does anybody know whether it is worth to buy this package?

https://myptebooking.com/product/pte-real-exam-question-bank/


----------



## theillusionist

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> Does anybody know whether it is worth to buy this package?
> 
> https://myptebooking.com/product/pte-real-exam-question-bank/



It will have repeated questions for reading section only ( FIB & ROP). Won't be of much help in Listening, Speaking & Writing.


----------



## sabhishek982

theillusionist said:


> It will have repeated questions for reading section only ( FIB & ROP). Won't be of much help in Listening, Speaking & Writing.



Which material or channel are you using to practice for PTE after failing multiple attempts?


----------



## Ptera

theillusionist said:


> It will have repeated questions for reading section only ( FIB & ROP). Won't be of much help in Listening, Speaking & Writing.


Hi mate,
How do you know it? Did you use their service? If you follow my link, they mention that there are many repeated sections for listening , writing and speaking as well..

https://myptebooking.com/product/pte-real-exam-question-bank/


----------



## govtec

Did anybody take PTE exam from last week on Wednesday, 11/22/17 before Thanksgiving holiday?...If so, did you receive your score report yet?...I have not received any email after 4 business days and the first time I took the exam the score came out in 3 days. Thanks


----------



## bpravee7d

govtec said:


> Did anybody take PTE exam from last week on Wednesday, 11/22/17 before Thanksgiving holiday?...If so, did you receive your score report yet?...I have not received any email after 4 business days and the first time I took the exam the score came out in 3 days. Thanks


I took the exam on 23rd Nov and got the result on 24th Nov itself

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## govtec

Congrats. I think because of the holiday, things are backed up in the US. I'll wait one more day before I contact them.


----------



## jebinson

I took mine on 27th and got the results on 28th of November. Check with them after 5 working days from the date of your exam.
I know that the wait is tough. 



govtec said:


> Did anybody take PTE exam from last week on Wednesday, 11/22/17 before Thanksgiving holiday?...If so, did you receive your score report yet?...I have not received any email after 4 business days and the first time I took the exam the score came out in 3 days. Thanks


----------



## sabhishek982

*Summarize spoken text - Listening*

Hi,

Can any one please share with me any tips for summarize spoken text in listening like any specific format or words to use to get higher score. I am looking for 79+. 

I had given PTE once and scored 78 in Listening and 75 in Writing. I mentioned about Writing score as I feel summarize spoken text affects writing scores as well. I know I was very close to 79 in both sections but looking for some more tips to improve the scores.

Any reference to you tube videos or website will also help.


----------



## Oneshift

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please share with me any tips for summarize spoken text in listening like any specific format or words to use to get higher score. I am looking for 79+.
> 
> I had given PTE once and scored 78 in Listening and 75 in Writing. I mentioned about Writing score as I feel summarize spoken text affects writing scores as well. I know I was very close to 79 in both sections but looking for some more tips to improve the scores.
> 
> Any reference to you tube videos or website will also help.


You can read through this for tips:
How to Crack PTE - Academic: Tips on How to attempt various questions in PTE for 100% result (79+)


----------



## spikedcarapace

Yadsohal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planing to give PTE exam. Can anyone tell me PTE voucher is still working ? And which site is giving free mock tests with voucher. One more thing, can I use this voucher any where?


Hi, do you use any PTE voucher recently?
I checked two Australian PTE voucher re-sellers (AECC and AussizzGroup), their website said "the PTE Academic voucher seller program has been suspended for now". 

Is there any place else I can purchase PTE voucher to be used in Australia?


----------



## mansawant

Is PTE website down? Are you guys able to access it. I am trying to open but getting message "site can't be reached".

Thanks


----------



## spikedcarapace

mansawant said:


> Is PTE website down? Are you guys able to access it. I am trying to open but getting message "site can't be reached".
> 
> Thanks


I have such problem as well, it looks okay if i use other computer/internet provider.

I suggest you to try use other device or other lines.

I access from AU.


----------



## mansawant

spikedcarapace said:


> I have such problem as well, it looks okay if i use other computer/internet provider.
> 
> I suggest you to try use other device or other lines.
> 
> I access from AU.


Yes the problem is with Telstra network. Can access website from Target wifi network. The issue needs to be resolved ASAP as need to check score report for yesterday's test and use Telstra for both home broadband and phone.

Thanks again.


----------



## spikedcarapace

mansawant said:


> Yes the problem is with Telstra network. Can access website from Target wifi network. The issue needs to be resolved ASAP as need to check score report for yesterday's test and use Telstra for both home broadband and phone.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yea I am also Telstra user, can't login to my pearsonvue account.
Btw, do you use PTE voucher or pay in full? It seems like no voucher for Australia at the moment.


----------



## mansawant

spikedcarapace said:


> Yea I am also Telstra user, can't login to my pearsonvue account.
> Btw, do you use PTE voucher or pay in full? It seems like no voucher for Australia at the moment.


Paid in full as it seems vouchers are no longer available.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yadsohal

spikedcarapace said:


> Hi, do you use any PTE voucher recently?
> I checked two Australian PTE voucher re-sellers (AECC and AussizzGroup), their website said "the PTE Academic voucher seller program has been suspended for now".
> 
> Is there any place else I can purchase PTE voucher to be used in Australia?


Hi spikedcarapace,

I tried from google and many other sites but no voucher available. Need to pay full amount.


----------



## opto

*Practice scored tests still relevant*

Hello peeps,

Yesterday i did the first scored practice test and scored as follows:

L: 90
R: 90
S: 90
W:83

Enabling Skills:

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 89
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

I am kinda pleased, i always thought writing is my stronghold. But apparently not. 
Can someone tell if my low writing is solely due to the low spelling score?

And how much are these practice test reflective of the real ones?

Although this was just a practice test, and probably doesn't mean much, still, i will be happy to share the strategies i followed, if someone is interested.

thanks in advance!


----------



## dipanshub

opto said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> Yesterday i did the first scored practice test and scored as follows:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W:83
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am kinda pleased, i always thought writing is my stronghold. But apparently not.
> Can someone tell if my low writing is solely due to the low spelling score?
> 
> And how much are these practice test reflective of the real ones?
> 
> Although this was just a practice test, and probably doesn't mean much, still, i will be happy to share the strategies i followed, if someone is interested.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Pls share.....


----------



## pmagudap

opto said:


> Hello peeps,


Opto,

Yes, please share your strategies it will be helpful. I have been preparing for the PTE Exam but struggling big time with reading and writing. During the Listening test I had system issue because of which not able to attend 4 questions.

Practice Test A Score: L/S/R/W 61/75/59/58


----------



## mike129

opto said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> Yesterday i did the first scored practice test and scored as follows:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W:83
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am kinda pleased, i always thought writing is my stronghold. But apparently not.
> Can someone tell if my low writing is solely due to the low spelling score?
> 
> And how much are these practice test reflective of the real ones?
> 
> Although this was just a practice test, and probably doesn't mean much, still, i will be happy to share the strategies i followed, if someone is interested.
> 
> thanks in advance!


please share


----------



## Ilay

opto said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday i did the first scored practice test and scored as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> L: 90
> 
> R: 90
> 
> S: 90
> 
> W:83
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 83
> 
> Oral Fluency 89
> 
> Pronunciation 90
> 
> Spelling 69
> 
> Vocabulary 90
> 
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> I am kinda pleased, i always thought writing is my stronghold. But apparently not.
> 
> Can someone tell if my low writing is solely due to the low spelling score?
> 
> 
> 
> And how much are these practice test reflective of the real ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Although this was just a practice test, and probably doesn't mean much, still, i will be happy to share the strategies i followed, if someone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!




Yes, spelling does lower the writing score quite a bit.

Please, can you share your speaking strategies particularly.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

For speaking here is what did (please remember i only did a practice test, yet to take the real test):

*Describe image:*

- Don't stress yourself too much with content. What you speak is only one-third of the score, how you speak i.e. pronunciation and fluency is the rest 70%.
-So make a template for yourself, and use words (and this was important for me) which you are comfortable with. 

As mentioned by others in this forum, my template was super simple. The other thing is that people here mention they could speak 5-6 sentences in 40 seconds. Whereas i could only manage 3 or 4. So i say the following things:

- The graph is about....read title as it is..from year 2000-2004. I didn't care to rephrase the title or anything. I realised whenever i try to rephrase the title, i tend to fumble. So i decided to read as it as.

- Pick any one parameter (if there are many) and say the maximum population was about 7 million in the year 2000, whereas the minimum was approximately 2 million.

- in conclusion, the population changed at a fairly steady rate during the given period. 

And thats it. One thing i do, in real life as well, is to stress important words. So i stresses on Maximum, minimum, whereas, In conclusion etc.

So don't sweat too much about content. Just find that combination of words you are comfortable with and google graphs and bars and pick any and use your formula. I could do it for any graph, easy or super complicated, possible.


----------



## opto

*Re-tell lecture*

Here i found out that if i try to make extensive notes, i tend to lose the main message/theme of the lecture.

So i decided to really focus on understanding the underlying theme and made notes of only keywords,
or any catch phrases mentioned in the lecture.

So most of the time i would just write keywords in a flow chart and link them with arrows. And repeated in simple fluent sentences. Again, 30% is what you say, 70% is how you say it.

So I think, if can just manage to understand the message and summarise in your own words you will do fine.

Again, please remember all this is based on my experience of the practice test i did. So if anyone finds any flaws in my ideas, please let me know.

I am taking the real test on 13th December, will let you more afterwards.


----------



## opto

To people who have taken PTE recently, could you please tell us what essay topics are going around?


----------



## JG

opto said:


> to people who have taken pte recently, could you please tell us what essay topics are going around?


global multitude problems and which one is important and its solutions.:d


----------



## Oneshift

opto said:


> To people who have taken PTE recently, could you please tell us what essay topics are going around?




surf to
www.pteasuccess.blogspot.com
for the essay topics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mansawant

*Test centres in Mumbai*

Want to book test in Mumbai and found Pearson is fully booked except for few slots and Edwise centre has seats available on every single day.

Wondering is it due to location of the centre or the environment and facilities.

Thanks


----------



## govtec

I took my exam on 11/22/17 and have not received my score yet. I've been told in rare cases, the delay might be a little bit longer than 5 days. Have anybody experience a wait this long?


----------



## Indianboy

I took my first attempt on 27th Nov and got the result in next 3 days. Didn't get expected result in writing. Not sure what went wrong. Please help me or suggest to improve writing skills.

PTE-A 1st Attempt - S-84,R-73,L-65,W-61


----------



## Cairns123

yes one friend of mine took 7 days...but ideally after 7 days u can calll them or mail them...

regards
Mahesh


----------



## adishjain86

Oops !! big difference in speaking and writing. You need to practice.

Listening - Watch BBC news channel.
Writing - Check what went wrong, Grammar/Spelling/Written Discourse. Refer to the link for repeated general essay topics.

https://hotshot24.com/latest-essay-topics-pte-academic.html

Cheers,
AJ



Indianboy said:


> I took my first attempt on 27th Nov and got the result in next 3 days. Didn't get expected result in writing. Not sure what went wrong. Please help me or suggest to improve writing skills.
> 
> PTE-A 1st Attempt - S-84,R-73,L-65,W-61


----------



## govtec

I called and chatted with them today and they said apparently my test was being reviewed and have to wait until midweek at the latest for them to release the score. I expressed my disappointment with the process and the long wait. Even if it goes through the review process. Shouldn't take more than an extra day or 2. They had 5 business days to review however they wish!!!


----------



## dilanjan

I feel PTE is basically a time centered test, we have to read in a very speedy manner when it comes to reading. Please suggest me to improve the speed in reading


----------



## akelasurfgirl

*Low marks in writing*

My recent PTE exam my scores are:

L:86
R:81
S:90
W:77

Grammar:76
Oral F: 90
Pronunciation:90
Spelling: 78
Vocab: 83
WD:79


Why my Writing score is "Two" marks less. because of what it is not 79. As I have seen many other people who have low enabling skills than mine and still their writing is above 79.

Experts plz guide.


----------



## Oneshift

adishjain86 said:


> Oops !! big difference in speaking and writing. You need to practice.
> 
> Listening - Watch BBC news channel.
> Writing - Check what went wrong, Grammar/Spelling/Written Discourse. Refer to the link for repeated general essay topics.
> 
> https://hotshot24.com/latest-essay-topics-pte-academic.html
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Refer to the link below for tips and complete repeated essays:

How to Crack PTE - Academic


----------



## Oneshift

dilanjan said:


> I feel PTE is basically a time centered test, we have to read in a very speedy manner when it comes to reading. Please suggest me to improve the speed in reading


My opinion and what worked for me is steady reading - the normal pace that I speak.

As you have to maintain the same speed for next 40 minutes or so.

So practice the correct pronunciation and speed to be able to complete the repeat sentences in 16-20 sec time and you should be good to score 90 in section.


----------



## opto

akelasurfgirl said:


> My recent PTE exam my scores are:
> 
> L:86
> R:81
> S:90
> W:77
> 
> Grammar:76
> Oral F: 90
> Pronunciation:90
> Spelling: 78
> Vocab: 83
> WD:79
> 
> 
> Why my Writing score is "Two" marks less. because of what it is not 79. As I have seen many other people who have low enabling skills than mine and still their writing is above 79.
> 
> Experts plz guide.


Hi, 

I am no expert but your enabling skills look quite alright. Did you follow the word count (200-300 words) rules?

How about word count and summary of text in one sentence? Were you comfortable with it?
Your Grammar, Spelling and WD are all in 70s, maybe that's the reason?

What were your practice test scores? I had scored W83 in the first practice test with following enabling scores:
Enabling Skills:

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 89
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

Do you remember what your essay topics were ?


----------



## spikedcarapace

govtec said:


> I took my exam on 11/22/17 and have not received my score yet. I've been told in rare cases, the delay might be a little bit longer than 5 days. Have anybody experience a wait this long?


Is that your first test?
If not, then it is a good sign because your result most likely is much more better than previous one, they need time to review and verify.
My 2nd test took me 18 days to release my result.
This is just my personal experience.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Oneshift said:


> Refer to the link below for tips and complete repeated essays:
> 
> How to Crack PTE - Academic


This blog is bad rip off of e2language videos to text.
Better see and learn from e2 language 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble

akelasurfgirl said:


> My recent PTE exam my scores are:
> 
> L:86
> R:81
> S:90
> W:77
> 
> Grammar:76
> Oral F: 90
> Pronunciation:90
> Spelling: 78
> Vocab: 83
> WD:79
> 
> 
> Why my Writing score is "Two" marks less. because of what it is not 79. As I have seen many other people who have low enabling skills than mine and still their writing is above 79.
> 
> Experts plz guide.


Wooow, so close.
Looking at your result its indeed difficult to suggest you the area to improve. But one point to note is that your reading score os also at the border. And hope you know that Reading FIB has a section which is "Reading and Writing" may be you would have scored low in that section. You can focus in that too while improving your writing. Also improve your grammar too.

Anyway dont give up. Give another try. You will definitely ace the exam.


----------



## akelasurfgirl

opto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am no expert but your enabling skills look quite alright. Did you follow the word count (200-300 words) rules?
> 
> How about word count and summary of text in one sentence? Were you comfortable with it?
> Your Grammar, Spelling and WD are all in 70s, maybe that's the reason?
> 
> What were your practice test scores? I had scored W83 in the first practice test with following enabling scores:
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Do you remember what your essay topics were ?


My essay topic was getting married before studies and job. And yes, my essay was in word limit.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

akelasurfgirl said:


> My essay topic was getting married before studies and job. And yes, my essay was in word limit.


See if you can ask for review instead of taking pre again.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adtak

Hi Guys, 

would like to have your opinions.

Mocktest 1 L64 R58 S48 W65
G47 OF23 P41 S81 V72 WD47

Mocktest 2 L73 R61 S54 W74
G82 OF41 P48 S84 V90 WD45

1st PTE-A 16/11/2017 L66 R67 S46 W74
G64 OF35 P46 S80 V64 WD77

2nd PTE-A 28/11/2017 L69 R74 S65 W73 (need 20 points though)
G77 OF44 P75 S84 V84 WD60

3rd PTE-A Today, the 5/12/2017, still waiting for the result. But honestly i'm not that sure whether i could get 79+ in each section. 

I have only have one last chance to do the exam on next Tuesday 12/12/2017, before losing 5 points due to age (which is unfortunately next week). I know it's kinda crazy, but do you Guys have any suggestion, how to improve in a week. The gap between 65 and 79 seems too wide for me at the moment to bridge.

Thanks Guys..


----------



## ankititp

If we give PTE Exam , and got x result , then after some days if we give again and got x-1. then we can use previous result which is X.?


----------



## ankititp

Have u got al 90


----------



## ankititp

*PTE REexam*

If we give PTE Exam , and got x result , then after some days if we give again and got x-1. then we can use previous result which is X.?


----------



## dilanjan

Dear PTE experts,

I need to get 20 points for language, that is through 8 band for IELTS or through 79+ for PTE. Which is the achievable goal? PTE 79+ or IELTS 8????


----------



## opto

Adtak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> would like to have your opinions.
> 
> Mocktest 1 L64 R58 S48 W65
> G47 OF23 P41 S81 V72 WD47
> 
> Mocktest 2 L73 R61 S54 W74
> G82 OF41 P48 S84 V90 WD45
> 
> 1st PTE-A 16/11/2017 L66 R67 S46 W74
> G64 OF35 P46 S80 V64 WD77
> 
> 2nd PTE-A 28/11/2017 L69 R74 S65 W73 (need 20 points though)
> G77 OF44 P75 S84 V84 WD60
> 
> 3rd PTE-A Today, the 5/12/2017, still waiting for the result. But honestly i'm not that sure whether i could get 79+ in each section.
> 
> I have only have one last chance to do the exam on next Tuesday 12/12/2017, before losing 5 points due to age (which is unfortunately next week). I know it's kinda crazy, but do you Guys have any suggestion, how to improve in a week. The gap between 65 and 79 seems too wide for me at the moment to bridge.
> 
> Thanks Guys..


Hi you might want to check this youtube channel from Navjot Brar PTE.I think it has some very good strategies, especially for speaking. In speaking, for image and re-tell lecture, just speak whatever you find easy. Content is of little value, if your pronunciation and fluency is upto the mark.

Would you kindly share what Essay topics you have been getting in your recent PTEs.


----------



## apa11

*PTE Training Centre in Dubai*

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone know the best training institute in Dubai for the preparation? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ilay

Adtak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> would like to have your opinions.
> 
> Mocktest 1 L64 R58 S48 W65
> G47 OF23 P41 S81 V72 WD47
> 
> Mocktest 2 L73 R61 S54 W74
> G82 OF41 P48 S84 V90 WD45
> 
> 1st PTE-A 16/11/2017 L66 R67 S46 W74
> G64 OF35 P46 S80 V64 WD77
> 
> 2nd PTE-A 28/11/2017 L69 R74 S65 W73 (need 20 points though)
> G77 OF44 P75 S84 V84 WD60
> 
> 3rd PTE-A Today, the 5/12/2017, still waiting for the result. But honestly i'm not that sure whether i could get 79+ in each section.
> 
> I have only have one last chance to do the exam on next Tuesday 12/12/2017, before losing 5 points due to age (which is unfortunately next week). I know it's kinda crazy, but do you Guys have any suggestion, how to improve in a week. The gap between 65 and 79 seems too wide for me at the moment to bridge.
> 
> Thanks Guys..




Mate, take a look at sure way english and eslan on youtube for fluency particularly read aloud. Pte zone for speaking templates..




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adtak

opto said:


> Hi you might want to check this youtube channel from Navjot Brar PTE.I think it has some very good strategies, especially for speaking. In speaking, for image and re-tell lecture, just speak whatever you find easy. Content is of little value, if your pronunciation and fluency is upto the mark.
> 
> Would you kindly share what Essay topics you have been getting in your recent PTEs.


Sure..

this essay prompt was from yesterday 5/12
global multitude problems and which one is important and its solutions.
(someone had it as well from the previous post)
28/11
Latest invention, give one example of them, beneficial or detrimental to society?

Thanks for the input buddy.


----------



## Adtak

16/11
What is the best invention of last 100 years, the computer, antibiotics, the airplane, and explain why..


----------



## endo141

Thank you everyone with useful PTE materials on this thread. Goodluck the rest of you guys.


----------



## mavivj

Hi Experts,
Could you please suggest me, how to talk on a map in "DESCRIBE IMAGE" section? I am not able to describe it clearly. A lot of confusion when talking about it. Please guide me.


----------



## DN7C

Hey guys,

I can not locate the link to check the available test dates on pearsonpte.com website.

Can somebody point it out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bpravee7d

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> Could you please suggest me, how to talk on a map in "DESCRIBE IMAGE" section? I am not able to describe it clearly. A lot of confusion when talking about it. Please guide me.


It's not mandatory to speak for complete 40 seconds...this is what I followed

1. This bar/line graph/piechart represents....
2. X axis
3. Y axis
4. Tell one key point or observation about graph
5. To conclude...or overall ...give a proper conclusion and this is important as it looks complete.
This will take approximately 30 to 32 sec...click next immediately and don't wait for the 40 secs to complete

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> Could you please suggest me, how to talk on a map in "DESCRIBE IMAGE" section? I am not able to describe it clearly. A lot of confusion when talking about it. Please guide me.


As one of the members have already mentioned his way. It is a very nice strategy, however i disagree with one of his points.
_
It's not mandatory to speak for complete 40 seconds...this is what I followed 

1. This bar/line graph/piechart represents....
2. X axis
3. Y axis
4. Tell one key point or observation about graph (*Don't bother about finding key points or whatever, it does not matter, just speak what you can come up with immediately*
5. To conclude...or overall ...give a proper conclusion and this is important as it looks complete. *Again dont bother, there is never a proper conclusion, if you stress yourself in finding what is the proper conclusion, you will lose your chain of thoughts and stumble*
This will take approximately 30 to 32 sec...click next immediately and don't wait for the 40 secs to complete_

Look guys, according to what i have read in this forum, dont bother too much about content, key points or conclusions

Find whatever you are comfortable with and say it with flow and correct pronunciation.
Stress on words like 'Maximum value', 'Minimum value', 'In conclusion"

Someone sometime back mentioned something like this, and i followed it in my practice test and got 90, even after few fumbles and mispronunciations in IMAGE question:

-This graph shows...in Sydney..from the year 2004 to 2017
- The maximum value of XX was about this
-on the other hand, the max value of XX was approximately..
_ in conclusion, the values in the graph are increasing/decreasing/constant across the given period.

Thats it, my advice (and from other high scorers in this forum) is to keep it simple. Dont get into complex stuff, which might break your fluency and pronunciation.


----------



## opto

bpravee7d said:


> It's not mandatory to speak for complete 40 seconds...this is what I followed
> 
> 1. This bar/line graph/piechart represents....
> 2. X axis
> 3. Y axis
> 4. Tell one key point or observation about graph
> 5. To conclude...or overall ...give a proper conclusion and this is important as it looks complete.
> This will take approximately 30 to 32 sec...click next immediately and don't wait for the 40 secs to complete
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Great score man.

Would you mind sharing your essay topics? I am a collector


----------



## bpravee7d

opto said:


> Great score man.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your essay topics? I am a collector


New invention in technology. Give one example and its impact in society...something like that

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## akelasurfgirl

Subhash Bohra said:


> See if you can ask for review instead of taking pre again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


what is the cost of the revaluation, and how to do it?


----------



## Umarchodhary

opto said:


> as one of the members have already mentioned his way. It is a very nice strategy, however i disagree with one of his points.
> _
> it's not mandatory to speak for complete 40 seconds...this is what i followed
> 
> 1. This bar/line graph/piechart represents....
> 2. X axis
> 3. Y axis
> 4. Tell one key point or observation about graph (*don't bother about finding key points or whatever, it does not matter, just speak what you can come up with immediately*
> 5. To conclude...or overall ...give a proper conclusion and this is important as it looks complete. *again dont bother, there is never a proper conclusion, if you stress yourself in finding what is the proper conclusion, you will lose your chain of thoughts and stumble*
> this will take approximately 30 to 32 sec...click next immediately and don't wait for the 40 secs to complete_
> 
> look guys, according to what i have read in this forum, dont bother too much about content, key points or conclusions
> 
> find whatever you are comfortable with and say it with flow and correct pronunciation.
> Stress on words like 'maximum value', 'minimum value', 'in conclusion"
> 
> someone sometime back mentioned something like this, and i followed it in my practice test and got 90, even after few fumbles and mispronunciations in image question:
> 
> -this graph shows...in sydney..from the year 2004 to 2017
> - the maximum value of xx was about this
> -on the other hand, the max value of xx was approximately..
> _ in conclusion, the values in the graph are increasing/decreasing/constant across the given period.
> 
> Thats it, my advice (and from other high scorers in this forum) is to keep it simple. Dont get into complex stuff, which might break your fluency and pronunciation.


true


----------



## Umarchodhary

akelasurfgirl said:


> what is the cost of the revaluation, and how to do it?


IMO you shud take another exam revaluation didnt work for most of the people.


----------



## Ptera

DN7C said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I can not locate the link to check the available test dates on pearsonpte.com website.
> 
> Can somebody point it out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi mate,
I had the same problem yesterday. I couldn´t look for seat availability. I needed to sign in in order to chose the date for my next test.


----------



## DN7C

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I had the same problem yesterday. I couldn´t look for seat availability. I needed to sign in in order to chose the date for my next test.


Exactly. I thought I'm missing something. 
Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## ajayaustralia

akelasurfgirl said:


> what is the cost of the revaluation, and how to do it?


Prepare again and give it instead of revaluation, it is not that tough. Given that you have not given your score at each level, it is difficult to say where we all can advise.

Except writing, which was my pain point. rest of the things(Reading, listening, speaking) are available on youtube.

For writing, there are some very nice free softwatre, "https://www.grammarly.com/" to check your written English. 

Give more details and then I am sure we all can help you.


----------



## ankititp

ajayaustralia said:


> Prepare again and give it instead of revaluation, it is not that tough. Given that you have not given your score at each level, it is difficult to say where we all can advise.
> 
> Except writing, which was my pain point. rest of the things(Reading, listening, speaking) are available on youtube.
> 
> For writing, there are some very nice free softwatre, "https://www.grammarly.com/" to check your written English.
> 
> Give more details and then I am sure we all can help you.


If we give PTE Exam , and got x result , then after some days if we give again and got x-1. then we can use previous result which is X.?


----------



## Umarchodhary

ankititp said:


> If we give PTE Exam , and got x result , then after some days if we give again and got x-1. then we can use previous result which is X.?


you can use any of your results x-1 or X


----------



## ankititp

Umarchodhary said:


> you can use any of your results x-1 or X


ok thanks a lot


----------



## Ilay

ankititp said:


> ok thanks a lot




Inevitable consequences of too much calculus..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

ilay said:


> inevitable consequences of too much calculus..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ipad using tapatalk




lol


----------



## sabhishek982

*Essay Template*

Hi,

Can anyone who scored 85-90 in Writing please provide a good template for the essay?

Thanks!


----------



## braich.abhijeet

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone who scored 85-90 in Writing please provide a good template for the essay?
> 
> Thanks!


Gave test 5 times. Followed E2 language writing video. they worked very well for me.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## opto

braich.abhijeet said:


> Gave test 5 times. Followed E2 language writing video. they worked very well for me.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Well done man, brilliant score.
What were your essay topics?

Is listening, reading etc. getting tougher than the scored practice tests? Anything worth mentioning?


----------



## luvjd

DN7C said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I can not locate the link to check the available test dates on pearsonpte.com website.
> 
> Can somebody point it out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Check this.. 
https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/testtaker/registration/SelectTestCenterProximity/PEARSONLANGUAGE/11314


----------



## DN7C

luvjd said:


> Check this..
> https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/testtaker/registration/SelectTestCenterProximity/PEARSONLANGUAGE/11314


I'm receiving this 
"Alert!
For security reasons, your session has been inactivated. This typically occurs when no activity has been detected for a certain period of time. Please start over.

Return to Pearson VUE home page."


----------



## luvjd

DN7C said:


> I'm receiving this
> "Alert!
> For security reasons, your session has been inactivated. This typically occurs when no activity has been detected for a certain period of time. Please start over.
> 
> Return to Pearson VUE home page."


Ohh.. 
Follow this

https://home.pearsonvue.com/test-taker.aspx

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

braich.abhijeet said:


> Gave test 5 times. Followed E2 language writing video. they worked very well for me.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Thank you, you got all 90 in 5th attempt what extra effort did you put in the last attempt to get 90 in all? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

sabhishek982 said:


> Thank you, you got all 90 in 5th attempt what extra effort did you put in the last attempt to get 90 in all?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


took asprin 60 minutes before test and then strong black coffee 15 min before test 

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## ajayaustralia

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone who scored 85-90 in Writing please provide a good template for the essay?
> 
> Thanks!


Find someone who is taking classroom coaching and get the essays from them. All the essays provided to them would follow a template(and common academic words). Just practice them a couple of time and you will get used to the format. I did the same, rest for RLS, everything is available on youtube, you just need time to practice.


----------



## sabhishek982

ajayaustralia said:


> Find someone who is taking classroom coaching and get the essays from them. All the essays provided to them would follow a template(and common academic words). Just practice them a couple of time and you will get used to the format. I did the same, rest for RLS, everything is available on youtube, you just need time to practice.


I don't know any such person. I tried to follow e2 language but that I believe is for people who are good in English. I am looking for a Desi method of writing essay 

Template like ......In my opinion ,Firstly, Secondly, In conclusion did not fetch me 79 in last attempt.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

braich.abhijeet said:


> took asprin 60 minutes before test and then strong black coffee 15 min before test
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Haha I wish that would help me too in my next attempt 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja

To claim 5 points for my Partner skill. DO she need to write PTE ? or I can get 5 years education from her school for English medium ? 

She has completed IT(B.tech) with 2 years of exp in Software engineering.
SO i will get positive ACS for 261313 code .

Now my question is do she need to write PTE exam to claim 5 points or School letter for 5 years english medium will help out .

Can someone experts please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

sraja said:


> To claim 5 points for my Partner skill. DO she need to write PTE ? or I can get 5 years education from her school for English medium ?
> 
> She has completed IT(B.tech) with 2 years of exp in Software engineering.
> SO i will get positive ACS for 261313 code .
> 
> Now my question is do she need to write PTE exam to claim 5 points or School letter for 5 years english medium will help out .
> 
> Can someone experts please clarify. Thanks.


To keep this simple and straight, follow the process below to get the partner points:

Treat the partner as a primary applicant and follow the same procedure which you went through for your PR process. Once that is done, you can claim the partner points.

The only time you need a school letter is to prove functional English, while claiming partner points it is either Proficient or Superior English score which is required.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## DN7C

braich.abhijeet said:


> took asprin 60 minutes before test and then strong black coffee 15 min before test
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Lol :biggrin1: , appreciate your genuine response.


----------



## dilanjan

braich.abhijeet said:


> took asprin 60 minutes before test and then strong black coffee 15 min before test
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)



did u go for any class room lectures? or webinars? what was your study materials please share


----------



## DN7C

luvjd said:


> Ohh..
> Follow this
> 
> https://home.pearsonvue.com/test-taker.aspx
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It also directs to the "Schedule an Exam" option.
Thanks for your continuous support. However, I think they have changed their process.


----------



## ajayaustralia

sabhishek982 said:


> I don't know any such person. I tried to follow e2 language but that I believe is for people who are good in English. I am looking for a Desi method of writing essay
> 
> Template like ......In my opinion ,Firstly, Secondly, In conclusion did not fetch me 79 in last attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Can you inbox me your email and I will send you the ones I have prepared when I was preparing for it?


----------



## sabhishek982

ajayaustralia said:


> Can you inbox me your email and I will send you the ones I have prepared when I was preparing for it?


I sent you my email id in your inbox.


----------



## ankititp

Listening 71
Reading 71 
Writing 71
Speaking 84


Grammer - 66

Prouniciation- 44

Spelling 89

vocabulary 71

Written discourse 51 

Oral fluency - 90

I am aiming for 79 plus .
Any one please suggest any steps?


----------



## Ilay

ankititp said:


> Listening 71
> 
> Reading 71
> 
> Writing 71
> 
> Speaking 84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammer - 66
> 
> 
> 
> Prouniciation- 44
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling 89
> 
> 
> 
> vocabulary 71
> 
> 
> 
> Written discourse 51
> 
> 
> 
> Oral fluency - 90
> 
> 
> 
> I am aiming for 79 plus .
> 
> Any one please suggest any steps?




Hey mate, just a quick question.

Your pronunciation wasn’t brilliant but fluency is perfect, which got you 84 from speaking. Did you have a particular strategy for fluency as in a particular number of words in some time? Or trying to speak in chunks etc? Have you got a recording to share?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, just a quick question.
> 
> Your pronunciation wasn’t brilliant but fluency is perfect, which got you 84 from speaking. Did you have a particular strategy for fluency as in a particular number of words in some time? Or trying to speak in chunks etc? Have you got a recording to share?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No strategy mate , just i speak in a flow , but my major concern is in in Listening , writing , how to improve those areas?


----------



## Ilay

ankititp said:


> No strategy mate , just i speak in a flow , but my major concern is in in Listening , writing , how to improve those areas?




Hard to tell mate, i am working on.. my only achievement is writing in which i followed maxngo strategy on the forum which is only 3 para and requires high in spelling and grammar as well as a good result from summarise written text which I followed e2 language. I can only recommend to answer the essay task clearly..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tetoome

Hi,

I am sorry for jumping here but can i know how should i start for PTE studying..I only need 65 points to get 10 points. I need to achieve this in 1 month.
Never took it before and my previous IELTS is LRSW 7.5 6.5 6.5 6.5

People please help me as I am in hard situation.


----------



## insider580

braich.abhijeet said:


> took asprin 60 minutes before test and then strong black coffee 15 min before test
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


May be we can try Red Bull since it gives you wings !! We can fly and touch that 79 score


----------



## Ptera

An interesting article

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...o-passing-australias-english-proficiency-test


----------



## ajayaustralia

Ptera said:


> An interesting article
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...o-passing-australias-english-proficiency-test




The article is indeed interesting and that is how they(article) are meant(Imaginary) to be.


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> An interesting article
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...o-passing-australias-english-proficiency-test




I wouldn’t be surprised if they cancelled PTE now that the IMMI’s attention is drawn to the issue of tricking the system.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

Hi,

May I know the highest weightage of questions in listening that could fetch me a 79+ as I always straggle in listening part and I don’t know where is the problem exactly!

Do I have to choose one or two answers in MCMA in listening part? I used to select one but I can’t cross 70 in this section.

Any input is highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh0801

Hello All, 

Need your expert advice on improving my PT Score. Today i have got my result and it is not satisfactory as i need to get 65 to get 10 points. First i need your advice whether i can go for revaluation as i have got most of the score 61, will that be helpful or better a take a retest again.

Over All - 63

Listening - 63
Reading - 61
Speaking - 63 ( I felt little confused when i took the test, i noticed people speaking little louder than the way i spoke, may be if i would have spoken like them i could have got more than 65 because in practice test i got 71, 75 )
Writing - 66

Enabling skill
Grammar - 70
Oral fluency - 76
Pronunciation - 43
Spelling - 22
Vocabulary - 80 
written disclosure - 75

Please advise.

Thanks & Regards
Vikram


----------



## govtec

Hi All,

Just got my results today after waiting since 11/22/17...L-86, R-89, S-90, W-82!!! On to my CPA application. Yay!


----------



## ajayaustralia

nader_amj said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know the highest weightage of questions in listening that could fetch me a 79+ as I always straggle in listening part and I don’t know where is the problem exactly!
> 
> Do I have to choose one or two answers in MCMA in listening part? I used to select one but I can’t cross 70 in this section.
> 
> Any input is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never select more than one answer in MCMA unless you are absolutely sure. If you are not sure of any answer, then at least tick one answer which you feel is more likely to be correct. Never leave them unattempted, as your score for a MCMA question can never be negative irrespective of how many wrong answer you choose.


----------



## ajayaustralia

Ilay said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if they cancelled PTE now that the IMMI’s attention is drawn to the issue of tricking the system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I doubt, Article says both pros and cons of the PTE Exam. If you start putting an Article on IELTS, you will find similar observation from people.


----------



## sabhishek982

ajayaustralia said:


> Never select more than one answer in MCMA unless you are absolutely sure. If you are not sure of any answer, then at least tick one answer which you feel is more likely to be correct. Never leave them unattempted, as your score for a MCMA question can never be negative irrespective of how many wrong answer you choose.


Hi Ajay,

I am eagerly waiting for your email with essay template 


Thanks
Abhishek

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your email with essay template
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Abhishek
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sent.


----------



## sabhishek982

ajayaustralia said:


> Sent.


Can u please send again, haven't received it yet.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yadsohal

Hi Team,

Any strategy for Summaries of spoken text ?


----------



## Ilay

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> 
> Any strategy for Summaries of spoken text ?




E2 language 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> To keep this simple and straight, follow the process below to get the partner points:
> 
> Treat the partner as a primary applicant and follow the same procedure which you went through for your PR process. Once that is done, you can claim the partner points.
> 
> The only time you need a school letter is to prove functional English, while claiming partner points it is either Proficient or Superior English score which is required.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


As to claiming points for partner, competent English would suffice, you do not need proficient or superior 


Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

aminn_524 said:


> As to claiming points for partner, competent English would suffice, you do not need proficient or superior
> 
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


1) Min 50 in each module
2) Letter from University that course was taken in English

Both above are good enough to get partner points


----------



## opto

People of the world,

Quick question:

Is it allowed to change the answer in 'Answer short question'?

I mean after having said the wrong answer, can I say the right answer (if there is till time)?


----------



## Ilay

opto said:


> People of the world,
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Is it allowed to change the answer in 'Answer short question'?
> 
> I mean after having said the wrong answer, can I say the right answer (if there is till time)?




Nope


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

Ilay said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excuse my poor knowledge but in answer short questions, the software only expects 'one single word' and ignores the other words. 
So if I blurt out something and realise that it's not the correct answer, can't I say the right answer afterwards?


----------



## gwarn

opto said:


> Excuse my poor knowledge but in answer short questions, the software only expects 'one single word' and ignores the other words.
> So if I blurt out something and realise that it's not the correct answer, can't I say the right answer afterwards?


There is nothing stopping you from answering afterwords, but I dont think it will change anything. You should just give an answer and move on with out wasting time in the exam. PTE-A is harsh with time management.


----------



## Ilay

opto said:


> Excuse my poor knowledge but in answer short questions, the software only expects 'one single word' and ignores the other words.
> 
> So if I blurt out something and realise that it's not the correct answer, can't I say the right answer afterwards?




Hey mate, I am not an expert of it but this topic has been discussed on the forum several times with always the same answer, which is no. As you know some questions may expect more than one words too. Besides, some argue that what is being tested is not your general knowledge but your listening skills. So, even if the answer isn’t correct but somehow relevant to the questions answer, it may be considered correct by the software. Which is why some suggest to repeat the question if you dont know the answer to prove that you have understood the question. For instance, what is the first month of a year? Answer is, the first month if a year..so you don’t know the answer but you have heard the question and got it.. but like i said, i am only talking about what i have heard from others..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

Guys, I need some help in PTE..I have given PTE official mock test twice, and scored decently in all enabling skills but my score of pronunciation was only 10 in both the test, and even oral fluency was very low..Conversing in English is part of my job, and i could not accept that i can score such low number in speaking..what do you think can be the reason for this?


----------



## AmazingTiger

yogesgupta said:


> Guys, I need some help in PTE..I have given PTE official mock test twice, and scored decently in all enabling skills but my score of pronunciation was only 10 in both the test, and even oral fluency was very low..Conversing in English is part of my job, and i could not accept that i can score such low number in speaking..what do you think can be the reason for this?


If everything else is as you say it is, one could suspect the quality of your microphone. Try a different microphone.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

yogesgupta said:


> Guys, I need some help in PTE..I have given PTE official mock test twice, and scored decently in all enabling skills but my score of pronunciation was only 10 in both the test, and even oral fluency was very low..Conversing in English is part of my job, and i could not accept that i can score such low number in speaking..what do you think can be the reason for this?


How about you post your real scores? And some of your recordings. You speak english at work doesn't mean you speak it right, right? That is why there is a thing called 'The Indian Accent'.
Since practice tests have worked for everyone else, i cannot believe it is the mic or whatever.

Post some recordings and let the folks decide.


----------



## gwarn

yogesgupta said:


> Guys, I need some help in PTE..I have given PTE official mock test twice, and scored decently in all enabling skills but my score of pronunciation was only 10 in both the test, and even oral fluency was very low..Conversing in English is part of my job, and i could not accept that i can score such low number in speaking..what do you think can be the reason for this?


Could be the Mic not picking up any audio. Have you made sure your mic is working in the test setup?

How about the rest of the sections? I dont think you can reach high scores in other areas if the speaking is this low.


----------



## gwarn

josh0801 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need your expert advice on improving my PT Score. Today i have got my result and it is not satisfactory as i need to get 65 to get 10 points. First i need your advice whether i can go for revaluation as i have got most of the score 61, will that be helpful or better a take a retest again.
> 
> Over All - 63
> 
> Listening - 63
> Reading - 61
> Speaking - 63 ( I felt little confused when i took the test, i noticed people speaking little louder than the way i spoke, may be if i would have spoken like them i could have got more than 65 because in practice test i got 71, 75 )
> Writing - 66
> 
> Enabling skill
> Grammar - 70
> Oral fluency - 76
> Pronunciation - 43
> Spelling - 22
> Vocabulary - 80
> written disclosure - 75
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Vikram


Goto E2Language channel in Youtube. Understand it and do the mock test.


----------



## gwarn

ankititp said:


> Listening 71
> Reading 71
> Writing 71
> Speaking 84
> 
> 
> Grammer - 66
> 
> Prouniciation- 44
> 
> Spelling 89
> 
> vocabulary 71
> 
> Written discourse 51
> 
> Oral fluency - 90
> 
> I am aiming for 79 plus .
> Any one please suggest any steps?



Goto E2 language channel in Youtube.


----------



## yogithegreat

AmazingTiger said:


> If everything else is as you say it is, one could suspect the quality of your microphone. Try a different microphone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


My score was L67, R58, S40, W71
Enabling score G65*, F16, P10,* S73, V87, W90

I even tested my mic before proceeding for exam, though i was using my normal Samsung mobile headphone.

But i used to press next within a fraction after i stopped talking. can this be the reason?


----------



## momina_khan

Hey Guys,

I gave PTE exam yesterday, today in the morning I got an email which said my test score is now available. When I go to website and download my PDF it shows blank template and no score is shown at all. The status of exam is also being shown as 'Taken' rather than than 'Taken - scores reportable' like many people have suggested. Did it happen to anyone?


----------



## luvjd

momina_khan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE exam yesterday, today in the morning I got an email which said my test score is now available. When I go to website and download my PDF it shows blank template and no score is shown at all. The status of exam is also being shown as 'Taken' rather than than 'Taken - scores reportable' like many people have suggested. Did it happen to anyone?


It's normal. Check after few hours or tomorrow. It will show your report. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Hi friends,
Yesterday I wrote the 4th exam. Speaking was full of surprises. Read aloud section was full of difficult words to pronounce. 
Describe image the item was two images of UK now and olden days. one was grey color and another was color and using buses, the old image was using horse-powered vehicles.
Short question I remember
One was about the alphabet.
One was past tense in a sentence.
One was a diagram of two cycles and asking which is the first step of each cycle that is same.
Repeat sentence messed up, so distracting words. some of them were ok. 
Reading and writing fill in the blanks were so difficult.
reorder para was easy, the second one felt like difficult. 
multiple answer and single answer were ok.


Writing two summarise written text and one essay,
essay topic: any recent invention that is beneficial or detrimental. I wrote about the internet and its disadvantages.

Listening multiple answer question was difficult. 
remaining everything ok.
Fil in the blanks one word no idea what he told.
WFD: missed a few words. added a few words also.
The currect summary was also looking nice.
Finished listening in correct 30 seconds left. 



Hope this helps to someone.


----------



## Umarchodhary

momina_khan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE exam yesterday, today in the morning I got an email which said my test score is now available. When I go to website and download my PDF it shows blank template and no score is shown at all. The status of exam is also being shown as 'Taken' rather than than 'Taken - scores reportable' like many people have suggested. Did it happen to anyone?


you will be able to get your score report in couple of hours it happened with me as well. best of luck


----------



## JG

Umarchodhary said:


> you will be able to get your score report in couple of hours it happened with me as well. best of luck


Really pte-exam is luck and hard work, because from my previous experience I can easily understand that in every exam, some of the sections were particularly difficult in each exam. It is not the same on every exam.
I have practiced for 4 months now and 4 exams, waiting for the results today.


----------



## gopiit04

Finally, 70+ in all the sections and 89 in Speaking. Yes, I did it after more than 5 unsuccessful attempts. 

As everyone say in this forum you are allowed to make mistakes, I didn't answer 1 short answer and I know the answer is wrong for 1.

2 things I concentrated more before this attempt which I haven't done earlier.. Read aloud and repeat sentence, These contributes heavily to your speaking score..

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
ACS Applied [ Self & Partner ]: 19-July-2017
ACS Result: 21st Aug - Positive- Employment 1 not Assessable due to insufficient Detail
ACS Result Partner : 22nd August - Positive
ACS Result revised : 24th August - Employment 1 Assessed Positive*
PTE-A [ Self & Partner ]: ?
Points:*
Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(?) + Work Exp(5) + Partner Skills(?)= 50 +?

PTE multiple attempts(50+), speaking around 55


----------



## sabhishek982

josygeorge000 said:


> Really pte-exam is luck and hard work, because from my previous experience I can easily understand that in every exam, some of the sections were particularly difficult in each exam. It is not the same on every exam.
> I have practiced for 4 months now and 4 exams, waiting for the results today.


What were your previous scores and how much you are aiming for ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

opto said:


> How about you post your real scores? And some of your recordings. You speak english at work doesn't mean you speak it right, right? That is why there is a thing called 'The Indian Accent'.
> Since practice tests have worked for everyone else, i cannot believe it is the mic or whatever.
> 
> Post some recordings and let the folks decide.


Hi,

My score was L67, R58, S40, W71
Enabling score G65, *F16, P10, *S73, V87, W90

I have uploaded one file on google drive, but not ale to share link as I am a new member and needs to have minimum 5 posts to share any link, it's funny...


----------



## JG

sabhishek982 said:


> What were your previous scores and how much you are aiming for ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


of course, 79 is the aim,,,,, I got average 79 in the first exam, then next exams got reduced considerably after heavy practice also. now I am standing at 75 average in the previous exam.


----------



## momina_khan

momina_khan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE exam yesterday, today in the morning I got an email which said my test score is now available. When I go to website and download my PDF it shows blank template and no score is shown at all. The status of exam is also being shown as 'Taken' rather than than 'Taken - scores reportable' like many people have suggested. Did it happen to anyone?


Got my result
Listening 79 
Reading 86 
Speaking 90 
Writing 74


----------



## yogithegreat

yogesgupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> My score was L67, R58, S40, W71
> Enabling score G65, *F16, P10, *S73, V87, W90
> 
> I have uploaded one file on google drive, but not ale to share link as I am a new member and needs to have minimum 5 posts to share any link, it's funny...


Here is the link : please provide your feedback..

Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PVgt2qGrC5Yh3GXahb-gDA6-wal4mYpS


----------



## yogithegreat

momina_khan said:


> Got my result
> Listening 79
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 74


Congratulations, can you please share some of the tips for speaking section..


----------



## JG

guys got the results,
LRSW 85/74/89/84.
ORAL 79 
PRONUN 79
REMAINING EVERYTHING 90


----------



## sabhishek982

momina_khan said:


> Got my result
> Listening 79
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 74


Congrats! What were the essay topics?


----------



## Ilay

josygeorge000 said:


> guys got the results,
> LRSW 85/74/89/84.
> ORAL 79
> PRONUN 79
> REMAINING EVERYTHING 90




Congrats mate, looking forward to feedbacks and dos and don’t dos!

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

josygeorge000 said:


> guys got the results,
> LRSW 85/74/89/84.
> ORAL 79
> PRONUN 79
> REMAINING EVERYTHING 90


Congrats! What were the essay topics?


----------



## JG

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats! What were the essay topics?


unfortunatley I didnot get the desired results but I have expressed the experience above and essay also mentioned above..


----------



## momina_khan

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats! What were the essay topics?


My essay topic was something around If i am doing research in climate change, which factor/cause i would focus on and why


----------



## Rif_Z

*PTE 79+ Experience*

Hey everyone!

Finally received my desired PTE-A scores!

*30th Sep 2017* - IELTS (General) - Location: DOH
Overall: 8.0 L: 8.5, R: 8.0, W: 6.5, S: 8.5

*26th Nov 2017* - PTE (Academic) Attempt 1 - Location: CMB
Overall: 87 L: 90, R: 77, S: 90, W: 87

*2nd Dec 2017* - PTE (Academic) Attempt 2 - Location: CMB
Overall: 90 L: 89, R: 90, S: 90, W: 82 

I needed 20 points for English Language. After sitting for IELTS, I realised that it was impossible to score 8+ for writing (IELTS rarely gave 8+ for writing). To be honest, I didn't work hard at all for both IELTS and PTE- but read a lot of articles related to PTE in different forums (including this one).

My general advice is to stick with one or maximum of 2 tutors/blogs/YouTube Channels. Practice with the Pearson offline software. If you feel you are still weak, sign up for the Pearson online mock-test. Adopt your own method of tackling questions based on what's on the net. Not all instructions fit you. Make sure you select the best out of them and stick with it.

Good luck!


----------



## insider580

momina_khan said:


> Got my result
> Listening 79
> Reading 86
> Speaking 90
> Writing 74


Congrats


----------



## insider580

Rif_Z said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Finally received my desired PTE-A scores!
> 
> *30th Sep 2017* - IELTS (General) - Location: DOH
> Overall: 8.0 L: 8.5, R: 8.0, W: 6.5, S: 8.5
> 
> *26th Nov 2017* - PTE (Academic) Attempt 1 - Location: CMB
> Overall: 87 L: 90, R: 77, S: 90, W: 87
> 
> *2nd Dec 2017* - PTE (Academic) Attempt 2 - Location: CMB
> Overall: 90 L: 89, R: 90, S: 90, W: 82
> 
> I needed 20 points for English Language. After sitting for IELTS, I realised that it was impossible to score 8+ for writing (IELTS rarely gave 8+ for writing). To be honest, I didn't work hard at all for both IELTS and PTE- but read a lot of articles related to PTE in different forums (including this one).
> 
> My general advice is to stick with one or maximum of 2 tutors/blogs/YouTube Channels. Practice with the Pearson offline software. If you feel you are still weak, sign up for the Pearson online mock-test. Adopt your own method of tackling questions based on what's on the net. Not all instructions fit you. Make sure you select the best out of them and stick with it.
> 
> Good luck!


Which one is Pearson offline software?


----------



## Rif_Z

insider580 said:


> Which one is Pearson offline software?


I got it from one of my friends. It's similar to the actual exam with sample recordings and answers that unlocks after you finish an exam so you can compare yours with the samples. Very effective. I'm sure if you search for it, you'll be able to find it on the web (dark side). I guess it's illegal to share the software which distributed by Pearson.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Rif_Z said:


> I got it from one of my friends. It's similar to the actual exam with sample recordings and answers that unlocks after you finish an exam so you can compare yours with the samples. Very effective. I'm sure if you search for it, you'll be able to find it on the web (dark side). I guess it's illegal to share the software which distributed by Pearson.


Good joke:dance:


----------



## Rif_Z

Ham Admanedien said:


> Good joke:dance:


What's funny about that?


----------



## insider580

Ham Admanedien said:


> Rif_Z said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from one of my friends. It's similar to the actual exam with sample recordings and answers that unlocks after you finish an exam so you can compare yours with the samples. Very effective. I'm sure if you search for it, you'll be able to find it on the web (dark side). I guess it's illegal to share the software which distributed by Pearson.
> 
> 
> 
> Good joke
Click to expand...

What is so funny about it. It's actually available on PTE website as well with the installation guide. He meant to say when you take the test on the software, it's tells you at the end of the test which your answers are wrong and which ones are correct


----------



## Oneshift

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7s3WPRe6c77V2pUS3JhWVJSTzA

How to Crack PTE - Academic: Tips on How to attempt various questions in PTE for 100% result (79+)

Here are the links for pearson offline CD and tips.


----------



## Oneshift

josygeorge000 said:


> of course, 79 is the aim,,,,, I got average 79 in the first exam, then next exams got reduced considerably after heavy practice also. now I am standing at 75 average in the previous exam.


I found the following links from someone on Youtube where PTE Mock test B as attempted by someone and results are shown.

That can tell u what is lacking in speaking and writing.

Clip 1: 



Clip 2: 



Clip 3: 



Clip 4: Results: 




Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> I found the following links from someone on Youtube where PTE Mock test B as attempted by someone and results are shown.
> 
> 
> 
> That can tell u what is lacking in speaking and writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Clip 1: https://youtu.be/TX9Q9vlhmrk
> 
> Clip 2: https://youtu.be/b9Zxsqgn5cE
> 
> Clip 3: https://youtu.be/sPhJ8au1MUw
> 
> Clip 4: Results: https://youtu.be/KrIn9IEjlbQ
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find it useful.




Wish they had a sample of high score as well for reference


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Ilay said:


> Wish they had a sample of high score as well for reference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have requested that guy for Test with high speaking scores. Should be with us very soon.


----------



## Ham Admanedien

These are available,no doubt. What can be understood by "pearson`s software" that is claimed to be available on black net ,is the software through which they correct your speaking ( the speech to text converter). That would be a real breakthrough that might persuade me to re-give PTE after getting 53 in speaking, not the youtube videos. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> I have requested that guy for Test with high speaking scores. Should be with us very soon.




Cheers mate, you are legend!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Ham Admanedien said:


> These are available,no doubt. What can be understood by "pearson`s software" that is claimed to be available on black net ,is the software through which they correct your speaking ( the speech to text converter). That would be a real breakthrough that might persuade me to re-give PTE after getting 53 in speaking, not the youtube videos.
> Thanks.


I meant to say, their software must be available, then only the PTE test would be impartial and a real test.


----------



## Oneshift

Ham Admanedien said:


> I meant to say, their software must be available, then only the PTE test would be impartial and a real test.




That is a dream man!
But the day you have that software be prepared for either PTE getting banned or algorithm getting changed as there are already claims made that people are finding ways to make computer happy but not improving their English.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> That is a dream man!
> But the day you have that software be prepared for either PTE getting banned or algorithm getting changed as there are already claims made that people are finding ways to make computer happy but not improving their English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Honestly, one is actually improving their english along the way as they try to learn the ways of cheating the dear software..at least, it is the case with me..i am fricking trying to learn how to convey the massage in a fricking sentence atm for instance..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Ilay said:


> Honestly, one is actually improving their english along the way as they try to learn the ways of cheating the dear software..at least, it is the case with me..i am fricking trying to learn how to convey the massage in a fricking sentence atm for instance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I understand mate.
Its the case with all exams. You only get through with positive results only when the answer is within liking of evaluator be it computer or manual.

But with PTE, the day their highly guarded pte software is in general hands their future will succumb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

momina_khan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE exam yesterday, today in the morning I got an email which said my test score is now available. When I go to website and download my PDF it shows blank template and no score is shown at all. The status of exam is also being shown as 'Taken' rather than than 'Taken - scores reportable' like many people have suggested. Did it happen to anyone?


If you are still not able to see, mail them [email protected]

and they will fix it in couple of hours.Thye did it for me


----------



## mike129

Oneshift said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7s3WPRe6c77V2pUS3JhWVJSTzA
> 
> How to Crack PTE - Academic: Tips on How to attempt various questions in PTE for 100% result (79+)
> 
> Here are the links for pearson offline CD and tips.


I don't agree with this part "Strictly less than 70 words ideally 50 -52 words strictly. No less than 47 words." ....Whereas, E2 language says it should be from 25 to 35 words maximum


----------



## JG

mike129 said:


> I don't agree with this part "Strictly less than 70 words ideally 50 -52 words strictly. No less than 47 words." ....Whereas, E2 language says it should be from 25 to 35 words maximum


I got 84 in writing by writing 28 in one and 30 in another. Its about one sentence with good overall meaning. my grammar was 90 WD was 90 my vocabulary was also 90.


----------



## ajayaustralia

mike129 said:


> I don't agree with this part "Strictly less than 70 words ideally 50 -52 words strictly. No less than 47 words." ....Whereas, E2 language says it should be from 25 to 35 words maximum


It hardly matters, I did answer with 68-70 words and Scored 79+. Your written discourse will be 90, the more you write but chances are you will make more mistakes, spelling etc.


----------



## ajayaustralia

josygeorge000 said:


> I got 84 in writing by writing 28 in one and 30 in another. Its about one sentence with good overall meaning. my grammar was 90 WD was 90 my vocabulary was also 90.


Yes, this is what I meant, content is more important and not the number of words.


----------



## mike129

ajayaustralia said:


> It hardly matters, I did answer with 68-70 words and Scored 79+. Your written discourse will be 90, the more you write but chances are you will make more mistakes, spelling etc.


In summarize written text ..you were able to write one complete correct sentence with 68-70 words ? ..I think you are confusing it with summarize spoken text .


----------



## mike129

josygeorge000 said:


> I got 84 in writing by writing 28 in one and 30 in another. Its about one sentence with good overall meaning. my grammar was 90 WD was 90 my vocabulary was also 90.


This is in summarize written text....yup so you are following e2language approach , as they said it is impossible to write one complete grammatically correct sentence if anything more than 35 words ....I think WD is regarding your essay and not your summaries .


----------



## ajayaustralia

mike129 said:


> In summarize written text ..you were able to write one complete correct sentence with 68-70 words ? ..I think you are confusing it with summarize spoken text .


I am not confusing.I mean a single sentence. Whether it was correct or not, only PTE software knows but I did score 87.

3 Summarize(65+ words)
one essay(> 250 words)


----------



## ajayaustralia

mike129 said:


> This is in summarize written text....yup so you are following e2language approach , as they said it is impossible to write one complete grammatically correct sentence if anything more than 35 words ....I think WD is regarding your essay and not your summaries .



Use this 

https://www.paperrater.com/
+
Install Grammaly add on

Together, they are very helpful, worked wonders for me in terms of improving my writing.


----------



## JG

mike129 said:


> This is in summarize written text....yup so you are following e2language approach , as they said it is impossible to write one complete grammatically correct sentence if anything more than 35 words ....I think WD is regarding your essay and not your summaries .


I did not follow anyone advises, from normal logic it is very clear that writing a single sentence with more than 40 words need a good amount of expertise, which I don't have and I believe the majority of the people are.:faint2:


----------



## ajayaustralia

josygeorge000 said:


> I did not follow anyone advises, from normal logic it is very clear that writing a single sentence with more than 40 words need a good amount of expertise, which I don't have and I believe the majority of the people are.:faint2:


Use this 

https://www.paperrater.com/
+
Install Grammarly add on

Together, they are very helpful, worked wonders for me in terms of improving my writing.

I understand your point, but I like expanding things so even if I will try it is impossible for me to write a small sentence.

Don't worry, as I said in the previous post, the content is more important rather than no of words. My intention was to clarify that even if you write more words, it does not matter and you can score 79+.


Hope it helps.Best of luck.
AJ


----------



## mike129

ajayaustralia said:


> Use this
> 
> https://www.paperrater.com/
> +
> Install Grammaly add on
> 
> Together, they are very helpful, worked wonders for me in terms of improving my writing.


Thanks , will check it .


----------



## mike129

ajayaustralia said:


> Use this
> 
> https://www.paperrater.com/
> +
> Install Grammarly add on
> 
> Together, they are very helpful, worked wonders for me in terms of improving my writing.
> 
> I understand your point, but I like expanding things so even if I will try it is impossible for me to write a small sentence.
> 
> Don't worry, as I said in the previous post, the content is more important rather than no of words. My intention was to clarify that even if you write more words, it does not matter and you can score 79+.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.Best of luck.
> AJ


Thanks for clarification ,appreciated .


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well.

How long is it taking to get PTE score reports these days? When I gave it in August on the 14th morning 9AM slot, i got the result on the 15th around noon.
I gave it again on the 7th December 3PM slot and till now have not received anything.

Any pointers please??


----------



## mike129

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> How long is it taking to get PTE score reports these days? When I gave it in August on the 14th morning 9AM slot, i got the result on the 15th around noon.
> I gave it again on the 7th December 3PM slot and till now have not received anything.
> 
> Any pointers please??


send an email to pte customer service .


----------



## sahir01

Hi, I am Omer from Lahore Pakistan My Ielts score is less can I get points from PTE and is PTE 65 points can be easily taken also in Pakistan no PTE institute so where should I prepare? online???

thanks

ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
AGE 25 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 0 PTS
IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
Vetassess 7.4 years positive


----------



## ajayaustralia

sahir01 said:


> Hi, I am Omer from Lahore Pakistan My Ielts score is less can I get points from PTE and is PTE 65 points can be easily taken also in Pakistan no PTE institute so where should I prepare? online???
> 
> thanks
> 
> ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
> AGE 25 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 0 PTS
> IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
> Vetassess 7.4 years positive


Start with:
1. check all the sections on PTE website.
2. Stat with Navjot Brar video(Youtube), very nice and concise.
3. Search each of the section(point 1) on youtube, practice them, there is enough material for self study.

your IELTS scores are quite good, should not be an issue for you to score 7 in PTE.


----------



## ajayaustralia

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> How long is it taking to get PTE score reports these days? When I gave it in August on the 14th morning 9AM slot, i got the result on the 15th around noon.
> I gave it again on the 7th December 3PM slot and till now have not received anything.
> 
> Any pointers please??


Mail
[email protected]


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

mike129 said:


> send an email to pte customer service .


Spoke with them and got the standard response. "Please wait between 3-5 business days, sometimes things get delayed and you need not worry as I see there are no issues with your profile".
:noidea:


----------



## gopiit04

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Spoke with them and got the standard response. "Please wait between 3-5 business days, sometimes things get delayed and you need not worry as I see there are no issues with your profile".
> :noidea:


As far as I remember, if the status changed to "taken" then you will get the result next day.. Any other status then call and ask them.. 

I remember after 1 week they came back saying signature is not captured properly go and sign in the same center and at that time status was "delivery successful" till my friend went and signed again. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
ACS [ Self & Partner ]: Positive 
PTE-A [ Self & Partner ]: 10+?
Points:*
Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Partner Skills(?)= 60 +?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> Honestly, one is actually improving their english along the way as they try to learn the ways of cheating the dear software..at least, it is the case with me..i am fricking trying to learn how to convey the massage in a fricking sentence atm for instance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My case is quite opposite. English is my second language. I am an good speaker, not excellent. I am speaking English from last 5 yeara to earn by bread and butter. I could only score 65 in speaking. At the end, i had to please the computer by tricks. In no way, i became a better speaker during my journey of 5 tests in six months. I could clear the hurdle only by leveraging the flaws of scoring system. Did my speaking improved than it was 6 months ago? Hell, no !!!

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

gopiit04 said:


> As far as I remember, if the status changed to "taken" then you will get the result next day.. Any other status then call and ask them..
> 
> I remember after 1 week they came back saying signature is not captured properly go and sign in the same center and at that time status was "delivery successful" till my friend went and signed again.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> ACS [ Self & Partner ]: Positive
> PTE-A [ Self & Partner ]: 10+?
> Points:*
> Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Partner Skills(?)= 60 +?


Called up the test center and they say no issues from their end as well. I am worried as this is delaying my DOE date as it would be the date I would be updating the points of the PTE which will change the DOE for sure.


----------



## ajayaustralia

braich.abhijeet said:


> My case is quite opposite. English is my second language. I am an good speaker, not excellent. I am speaking English from last 5 yeara to earn by bread and butter. I could only score 65 in speaking. At the end, i had to please the computer by tricks. In no way, i became a better speaker during my journey of 5 tests in six months. I could clear the hurdle only by leveraging the flaws of scoring system. Did my speaking improved than it was 6 months ago? Hell, no !!!
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Mate, Everyone will have a different experience, It might be possible that you indeed have improved and not realising it. As to my own experience, I have watched all the tricks but never applied them during the exam. Is my English improved?. I would say, yes. I am a better writer now compared to what I was when I started. Every effort you put improves you.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## gopiit04

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Called up the test center and they say no issues from their end as well. I am worried as this is delaying my DOE date as it would be the date I would be updating the points of the PTE which will change the DOE for sure.


As I said, they mentioned this issue after a week that is at least after 7 business days if I am not wrong. 

Check your status, if it's not "taken then definitely there ll be some reason. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
ACS [ Self & Partner ]: Positive 
PTE-A [ Self & Partner ]: 10+?
Points:*
Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Partner Skills(?)= 60 +?


----------



## meendar

ajayaustralia said:


> Mate, Everyone will have a different experience, It might be possible that you indeed have improved and not realising it. As to my own experience, I have watched all the tricks but never applied them during the exam. Is my English improved?. I would say, yes. I am a better writer now compared to what I was when I started. Every effort you put improves you.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


I agree. I tried twice in PTE to get my expected score (79+) for a period of two months. I have improved a lot in speaking, writing office emails and even in office presentations ( learnt coherence through PTE).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

braich.abhijeet said:


> My case is quite opposite. English is my second language. I am an good speaker, not excellent. I am speaking English from last 5 yeara to earn by bread and butter. I could only score 65 in speaking. At the end, i had to please the computer by tricks. In no way, i became a better speaker during my journey of 5 tests in six months. I could clear the hurdle only by leveraging the flaws of scoring system. Did my speaking improved than it was 6 months ago? Hell, no !!!
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




What are the tricks mate, i am really curious. As honestly I haven’t understood anything from what you have said so far in terms of cheating the system. How come someone clear the speaking without putting the right stress on the right words and right syllables for instance?

Or reading? Listening?

People just say speak with flow, which doesn’t make any sense. Why don’t you guys do something more than just sharing your scores?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yadsohal

Hi Experts, 

What all thing need to carry when going to exam center ?

Passport only, any other things ?


----------



## Ptera

ajayaustralia said:


> It hardly matters, I did answer with 68-70 words and Scored 79+. Your written discourse will be 90, the more you write but chances are you will make more mistakes, spelling etc.


Hi guys,
According to the score guide, there is no mark for written discourse for summarizing written text. WD is only valid for essays.

https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf


----------



## Ptera

Ilay said:


> What are the tricks mate, i am really curious. As honestly I haven’t understood anything from what you have said so far in terms of cheating the system. How come someone clear the speaking without putting the right stress on the right words and right syllables for instance?
> 
> Or reading? Listening?
> 
> People just say speak with flow, which doesn’t make any sense. Why don’t you guys do something more than just sharing your scores?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Ilay,
I can only tell from my experience. I´m not a good speaker and scored 6 in IELTS in speaking. 3 months later I scored 90 in PTE in speaking. However, my spoken English is still bad..
I just understood how to trick the system..
Now, I need to understand how to achieve the same in other parts..


----------



## ajayaustralia

Ilay said:


> What are the tricks mate, i am really curious. As honestly I haven’t understood anything from what you have said so far in terms of cheating the system. How come someone clear the speaking without putting the right stress on the right words and right syllables for instance?
> 
> Or reading? Listening?
> 
> People just say speak with flow, which doesn’t make any sense. Why don’t you guys do something more than just sharing your scores?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mate, Trick is only Hard work. Just watch all the videos on youtube on how you can tackle each section(Navjot Brar on youtube is the best, though she has not provided videos for all sections), and make your own plan. 

Just to give you an example:

Repeat Sentence: I did download VLC player on my mobile and then downloaded lots of repeat sentence audio from youtube. I use to listen and practice them every day on VLC ( 1hour, without fail). Choose a place where there is noise, I use to do it 15 minutes at my Son's school, a lot of noise as all the kids talking). Do the same audio multiple times, slowly you will get hold of small sentences and then couple of days down the lane you will be able to remember long sentences(2,3 sentences long).

There is no trick, I have seen lots of videos where people got less marks and I do feel

from their written English that they deserve to get more marks but then it is all about how you perform on that day(applicable to IELTS as well).

"You will" and "you'll" is different when you speak. Small things do make difference.

Lastly, don't worry about how others have achieved it, make your own plan and follow it.

Best of Luck,
AJ


----------



## Mano2709

I am trying to purchase PearsonPte Mock tests. I was using Indian debit card which is authorized for INTL transactions. But the transaction is not going through. It always says TRANSACTION FAILED: DECLINED.

Any idea what needs to be done?


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Hi Ilay,
> 
> I can only tell from my experience. I´m not a good speaker and scored 6 in IELTS in speaking. 3 months later I scored 90 in PTE in speaking. However, my spoken English is still bad..
> 
> I just understood how to trick the system..
> 
> Now, I need to understand how to achieve the same in other parts..




Cheers mate, but how did you trick the system? I wish you shared it with those who struggle getting high in speaking, so that we can fulfil the real purpose of this forum..helping each other.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

Fellow PTE Warriors,

About 'Summarize spoken text', if one finishes this task in less than 10 (assigned) minutes and click next, does the remaining time adds up to the total?

I noticed an increase in time in the Practice test B, which I was able to complete with 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## Umarchodhary

sahir01 said:


> Hi, I am Omer from Lahore Pakistan My Ielts score is less can I get points from PTE and is PTE 65 points can be easily taken also in Pakistan no PTE institute so where should I prepare? online???
> 
> thanks
> 
> ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
> AGE 25 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 0 PTS
> IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
> Vetassess 7.4 years positive


looking at your ielts score its quiet easy for you to score 65+ in all the modules of PTE you can prepare online from youtube channels like most of the people do and check out the pattern/scoring of the test from pearson official website. best of luck


----------



## Umarchodhary

​


opto said:


> Fellow PTE Warriors,
> 
> About 'Summarize spoken text', if one finishes this task in less than 10 (assigned) minutes and click next, does the remaining time adds up to the total?
> 
> I noticed an increase in time in the Practice test B, which I was able to complete with 5 minutes remaining.


Dedicated time for any type of question doesnt add up. you can relax in the remaining minutes of SWT if u manage to finish it before 10 minutes


----------



## Ptera

Ilay said:


> Cheers mate, but how did you trick the system? I wish you shared it with those who struggle getting high in speaking, so that we can fulfil the real purpose of this forum..helping each other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey. You can find my posts back in March where I described my strategy for speaking. But the most important is fluency. If you practice to talk without any hesitations, pauses and aahhh and uuumms, then you can score very high even if the content is completely wrong. Your grammar must be correct and without any mistakes. Your sentences must be not too complicated. Just short and gramatically correct ones.. Find the video in youtube for describe image from e2language. I used this strategy! For the rest, just search for my posts in March in this thread after 14.03.


----------



## Oneshift

Guys here are the two scored practise test links to show case what should be done in speaking and how written discourse should be to score 79+. 

Scored practice Test A:
Clip 1: Speaking and Writing: 



Clip 2: Reading and Listening: 



Clip 3: Results: 





Scored Practice Test B:
Clip 1: 



Clip 2: 



Clip 3: 



Clip 4: Results: 




Hope you find these useful.

Please do appreciate the uploader of the videos.


----------



## yogithegreat

strange all videos are playing, except the speaking of test A, which is important as it has high speaking score..


----------



## Oneshift

working for me - just checked.


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> working for me - just checked.




Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Hey. You can find my posts back in March where I described my strategy for speaking. But the most important is fluency. If you practice to talk without any hesitations, pauses and aahhh and uuumms, then you can score very high even if the content is completely wrong. Your grammar must be correct and without any mistakes. Your sentences must be not too complicated. Just short and gramatically correct ones.. Find the video in youtube for describe image from e2language. I used this strategy! For the rest, just search for my posts in March in this thread after 14.03.




Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

ajayaustralia said:


> Mate, Trick is only Hard work. Just watch all the videos on youtube on how you can tackle each section(Navjot Brar on youtube is the best, though she has not provided videos for all sections), and make your own plan.
> 
> Just to give you an example:
> 
> Repeat Sentence: I did download VLC player on my mobile and then downloaded lots of repeat sentence audio from youtube. I use to listen and practice them every day on VLC ( 1hour, without fail). Choose a place where there is noise, I use to do it 15 minutes at my Son's school, a lot of noise as all the kids talking). Do the same audio multiple times, slowly you will get hold of small sentences and then couple of days down the lane you will be able to remember long sentences(2,3 sentences long).
> 
> There is no trick, I have seen lots of videos where people got less marks and I do feel
> 
> from their written English that they deserve to get more marks but then it is all about how you perform on that day(applicable to IELTS as well).
> 
> "You will" and "you'll" is different when you speak. Small things do make difference.
> 
> Lastly, don't worry about how others have achieved it, make your own plan and follow it.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> AJ


How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.

Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.

Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.

Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.

Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score. 

There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Ilay

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




Can you please share your retell tricks too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


IMO, I am not comfortable with such tips being shared. Any tip which does not help improve the skill, in this case a person's ability to speak, read, write English, but helps somehow to score more is unethical. I am not sure if such discussions are to be facilitated in a public forum. I will leave it at that. Upto the moderators.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


You have given PTE 5 times and you claim you finally scored your best score by cheating the computer? 

How about not propagating bull around and only share what is useful for the aspirants? 
How about instead of your proclamation of having "beaten the computer", maybe, just maybe you finally did what one is supposed to do in order to get good marks?

Speaking for 35 seconds is a general suggestion. And so is making a conclusion. 
Including your 2 practice test, you took PTE for 7 times. You must by then know the exam in and out, you know what to expect in each and every questions. 

So please let people study and prepare for the exam, rather than them getting crazy in figuring out how to "cheat" the computer.

It is a brilliant feat to score straight 90s and you should show some faith in your abilities.


----------



## Ilay

AmazingTiger said:


> IMO, I am not comfortable with such tips being shared. Any tip which does not help improve the skill, in this case a person's ability to speak, read, write English, but helps somehow to score more is unethical. I am not sure if such discussions are to be facilitated in a public forum. I will leave it at that. Upto the moderators.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




I don’t think you would be writing this if you were one of those who has been struggling to clear the pte, still in a competition to apply for the visa soonest before losing points due to ageing or etc, or before their occupation is left out of the skill list..

It is in my opinion nobody else’s business but pte authorities or who passes the exam through tricking the software. At the end of the day, there are already many people who are already in Australia one way or another. Let’s not forget about the fact that even native English speakers fail the exam too..and the fact that Australia is full of with those who cannot speak more than yes and no..

So, leave it to the conscious of whom still on the journey of trying to nail the exam, will ya?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

opto said:


> You have given PTE 5 times and you claim you finally scored your best score by cheating the computer?
> 
> How about not propagating bull around and only share what is useful for the aspirants?
> How about instead of your proclamation of having "beaten the computer", maybe, just maybe you finally did what one is supposed to do in order to get good marks?
> 
> Speaking for 35 seconds is a general suggestion. And so is making a conclusion.
> Including your 2 practice test, you took PTE for 7 times. You must by then know the exam in and out, you know what to expect in each and every questions.
> 
> So please let people study and prepare for the exam, rather than them getting crazy in figuring out how to "cheat" the computer.
> 
> It is a brilliant feat to score straight 90s and you should show some faith in your abilities.





I honestly don’t believe in cheating the system but i guess here the case is a misinterpretation of the word of cheating or tricking and the right interpretation could be speaking exactly how it is expected..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

Ilay said:


> I honestly don’t believe in cheating the system but i guess here the case is a misinterpretation of the word of cheating or tricking and the right interpretation could be speaking exactly how it is expected..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly. You are absolutely right.

I truly think it is a great score. But I think after 4 attempts the dude got it right. He didn't cheat the system, but rather 'beat' the system. 

From my practice tests experience, I do believe that at least the speaking section has nothing to do with being intelligent with the content. It is simply a case of "Keep calm and speak on".


----------



## mike129

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


My friend you have the skill ...you just don't realize it  ....you can't score a perfect 90 unless you are very good in English ..for example the Reading part ..It is impossible to get that score unless you have very good vocabulary . And writing also you need to have very good skills to write very good essay . Also for listening you understood most of what you heard which means you under stand English ! ..Also speaking ,It is not easy for everyone to read fast with minimal mistakes .....I understand you might be frustrated cause you took the exam many times till you got the desired score ..( same like me 3 times so far and am still working on it ) ..But definitely your skill improved along this journey.


----------



## gwarn

mike129 said:


> My friend you have the skill ...you just don't realize it  ....you can't score a perfect 90 unless you are very good in English ..for example the Reading part ..It is impossible to get that score unless you have very good vocabulary . And writing also you need to have very good skills to write very good essay . Also for listening you understood most of what you heard which means you under stand English ! ..Also speaking ,It is not easy for everyone to read fast with minimal mistakes .....I understand you might be frustrated cause you took the exam many times till you got the desired score ..( same like me 3 times so far and am still working on it ) ..But definitely your skill improved along this journey.



OK guys, here is my take on PTE. I am having a flue today, so pardon my mistakes in the write up.

I tried PTE two times and before that i tried PTE mock exam 5 times (one left in my account given to a friend). 

Although I was doing my mock exam repeatedly( same exam again and again), my intention was to understand what I am doing wrong in each section and consciously learn from my mistakes. I followed all the videos in E2Language in youtube and have to say Jay from E2 language really knows what hes talking about.

I noticed that in the early mock tests that I did, i had not followed some of the guidelines, for example writing 50-70 words in the summarize spoken text. Then I also started pushing the word count in summarize written text to close to 30. My essay stayed on topic and didnt deviate away from it.

However, even after all this, I lost track of my time in the exam the first time I did the actual test. Both in the first part and the last part and missed out some of the write by dictation. This was a suprize for me since I almost never ran out of time in my mock tests. I knew my scores were affected since I rushed through most parts with out even thinking about it.

Also, I believe the best time to take the exam is morning, since afternoon has alot of anciety coming into play. So, next time I booked the time in the morning and kept the timing on check.

After completing the test for the second time, I had confidence that I had got the scores that I wanted (79+).I was concerned about my time management, and ended up having 5-6 minutes spare when I reached the last question in section 1 and 3.

The bottom line is, there is no such as tricking the system. You basically understand the system as time progresses and answer the question the correct way. I noticed my English improved over time. Specially speaking, and I am able to talk just about anything with out any hesitation or pauses in between. I noticed my spelling improved and now conscious about spellings in my day to day life, although PTE said my spelling score was low.

I have attached my progressive scores with this. I have tried to show what I have done differently in each try. I had this tracker with me when I studied so that I dont waste money on mock tests.


----------



## opto

gwarn said:


> OK guys, here is my take on PTE. I am having a flue today, so pardon my mistakes in the write up.
> 
> I tried PTE two times and before that i tried PTE mock exam 5 times (one left in my account given to a friend).
> 
> Although I was doing my mock exam repeatedly( same exam again and again), my intention was to understand what I am doing wrong in each section and consciously learn from my mistakes. I followed all the videos in E2Language in youtube and have to say Jay from E2 language really knows what hes talking about.
> 
> I noticed that in the early mock tests that I did, i had not followed some of the guidelines, for example writing 50-70 words in the summarize spoken text. Then I also started pushing the word count in summarize written text to close to 30. My essay stayed on topic and didnt deviate away from it.
> 
> However, even after all this, I lost track of my time in the exam the first time I did the actual test. Both in the first part and the last part and missed out some of the write by dictation. This was a suprize for me since I almost never ran out of time in my mock tests. I knew my scores were affected since I rushed through most parts with out even thinking about it.
> 
> Also, I believe the best time to take the exam is morning, since afternoon has alot of anciety coming into play. So, next time I booked the time in the morning and kept the timing on check.
> 
> After completing the test for the second time, I had confidence that I had got the scores that I wanted (79+).I was concerned about my time management, and ended up having 5-6 minutes spare when I reached the last question in section 1 and 3.
> *
> The bottom line is, there is no such as tricking the system. You basically understand the system as time progresses and answer the question the correct way. I noticed my English improved over time. Specially speaking, and I am able to talk just about anything with out any hesitation or pauses in between. I noticed my spelling improved and now conscious about spellings in my day to day life, although PTE said my spelling score was low.*
> 
> I have attached my progressive scores with this. I have tried to show what I have done differently in each try. I had this tracker with me when I studied so that I dont waste money on mock tests.
> 
> View attachment 84258


Listen to the man, he even made an Excel sheet!!

Good words man. Excellent score and all the best.


----------



## DN7C

On the current discussion on "Cheating" and "Beating", I would say, we need to have a good English knowledge and we need to present it in a manner which the PTE computer marks as correct. In other words, even native English speakers fail the exam without knowing what to produce exactly at the exam. However, people with moderate English knowledge have scored perfect 90s after understanding the format of the test. In my opinion, one should have good English skills as well as master the PTE question types in order to achieve desired scores.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> Cheers mate, but how did you trick the system? I wish you shared it with those who struggle getting high in speaking, so that we can fulfil the real purpose of this forum..helping each other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As you can see, when I shared what i did, people are going crazy. they want tips to improve English rather than clearing exam. I am already getting so many PM, will try to answer there as much as I can. Let the learners learn and keep spending money on PTE.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> Can you please share your retell tricks too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM me. Apparently there are some people who just want to learn English and they are comfortable putting their aspirations on hold while they improve English. They do not realise that even the native English speakers fail the test unless they do things to please the computer.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

AmazingTiger said:


> IMO, I am not comfortable with such tips being shared. Any tip which does not help improve the skill, in this case a person's ability to speak, read, write English, but helps somehow to score more is unethical. I am not sure if such discussions are to be facilitated in a public forum. I will leave it at that. Upto the moderators.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Didn't find in the rule book that this was English teaching forum. AFAIK, this forum is to help people clear the PTE. Including mocks, I've given test 7 times. Scored heavily in 3 sections except speaking. Had someone not shared these tips to beat the machine, i would be preparing for 8th time and so on.

If you are looking to improve skills, you must join grammerly or other English forums. This is not English learning platform, is it?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## rasinghb

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> *Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.*
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Congrats Abhijeet on achieving a perfect score. 

Would you have an idea why the computer gave perfect score even though you missed few short answer questions, messed up repeat sentences and omitted words in read aloud? What's the trick here?

Also what is the trick in writing?

Please advise.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

opto said:


> You have given PTE 5 times and you claim you finally scored your best score by cheating the computer?
> Yes, i firmly stand by my case.
> 
> 
> How about not propagating bull around and only share what is useful for the aspirants?
> Take what you need, ignore what you don't. I was an aspirant stuck with speaking. Someone helped me with her tricks. I am giving back to the community.
> 
> 
> How about instead of your proclamation of having "beaten the computer", maybe, just maybe you finally did what one is supposed to do in order to get good marks?
> As you have said below already, i know the test in and out. Being realistic, I also know my strengths and weakness. My English is good. My speaking is good. My speaking is NOT excellent. How did I got TOP score without the tricks?
> 
> 
> Speaking for 35 seconds is a general suggestion. And so is making a conclusion.
> Yes, this I agree.
> 
> 
> Including your 2 practice test, you took PTE for 7 times. You must by then know the exam in and out, you know what to expect in each and every questions.
> Yes, I do know the test well now.
> 
> 
> So please let people study and prepare for the exam, rather than them getting crazy in figuring out how to "cheat" the computer.
> I studied hard for 6 times including mocks. Consistently scoring good in 3 sections except speaking. I would have been still studing if someone had not shared how to cheat the computer.
> 
> 
> It is a brilliant feat to score straight 90s and you should show some faith in your abilities.
> While I have faith in my abilities, I am also realistic and modest. I stammer and fumble. Not just in English. In my first and third language too. Even when i sing. Although it does not stops the communication at all, it just breaks the fleuncy. Fluency is what computer loves. Rest, i leave it upto you.




EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> I don’t think you would be writing this if you were one of those who has been struggling to clear the pte, still in a competition to apply for the visa soonest before losing points due to ageing or etc, or before their occupation is left out of the skill list..
> 
> It is in my opinion nobody else’s business but pte authorities or who passes the exam through tricking the software. At the end of the day, there are already many people who are already in Australia one way or another. Let’s not forget about the fact that even native English speakers fail the exam too..and the fact that Australia is full of with those who cannot speak more than yes and no..
> 
> So, leave it to the conscious of whom still on the journey of trying to nail the exam, will ya?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely my point. Being aware of my limitations, i was sure i eont clear pte speaking ever. Had someone not shared tips, i would be preparing for next attempt.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> I honestly don’t believe in cheating the system but i guess here the case is a misinterpretation of the word of cheating or tricking and the right interpretation could be speaking exactly how it is expected..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Computer excepts fluency. Just go with the flow. I maintained 1.5x playback rate instead of normal 1x.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

mike129 said:


> My friend you have the skill ...you just don't realize it  ....you can't score a perfect 90 unless you are very good in English ..for example the Reading part ..It is impossible to get that score unless you have very good vocabulary . And writing also you need to have very good skills to write very good essay . Also for listening you understood most of what you heard which means you under stand English ! ..Also speaking ,It is not easy for everyone to read fast with minimal mistakes .....I understand you might be frustrated cause you took the exam many times till you got the desired score ..( same like me 3 times so far and am still working on it ) ..But definitely your skill improved along this journey.


Thank you for the lovley message.

Yes, i am good at English. I work with clients from Europe, America, Canada, Aus and NZ and they love my work and communication. I excell in 3 sections except speaking.

I slightly disagree to improving on speaking. I am stammering since by teen, i still do. I eat some letters and sounds, i still do. I can honestly justify 65 points in speaking. But my abilities do not deserve 90.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

rasinghb said:


> Congrats Abhijeet on achieving a perfect score.
> 
> Would you have an idea why the computer gave perfect score even though you missed few short answer questions, messed up repeat sentences and omitted words in read aloud? What's the trick here?
> 
> Also what is the trick in writing?
> 
> Please advise.


Computer is nothing but Fluency Monster. I clearly messed up questions in other speaking tasks, thanks to the loud lady next to me. Using my trick, i was hoping to get 79+ but getting 90 is just unfair. This makes me think PTE scoring mechanism is flawed. All the computer needs is excellent fluency which i did provide.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Cairns123

braich.abhijeet said:


> Computer is nothing but Fluency Monster. I clearly messed up questions in other speaking tasks, thanks to the loud lady next to me. Using my trick, i was hoping to get 79+ but getting 90 is just unfair. This makes me think PTE scoring mechanism is flawed. All the computer needs is excellent fluency which i did provide.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Bro congratz.

Looking for tips on writing.

MOCK1 S=76,W=71,R=77,L=71
MOCK2 S=79,W=84,R=74,L=85
PTE1 S=90,W=73,R=76,L=73
PTE2 S=90,W=68,R=81,L=75

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## braich.abhijeet

There was an article shared a couple of days ago. Thos who talk about ethics and those who understand the technology, below message is for them:

Every giant technical company is hungry for the software/algo which can under all the variations of accent. Also, every human speaking pattern is different. So there are countless permutations and combinations of language, words, phrases. Amazon Echo is a voice based product. Is it perfect? No. Does Amazon wants it to be better? Yes. I work in Microsoft. We are heavily investing in the field and want to make our internal design better. But it can better upto a certain stage and can never be perfect.

Now, how come PTE which is not a technical company have an algorithm which can understand and evaluate people? If it was so wonderful, the other tech companies would have got it too. If that was possible, the market would be flooded with voice based products. There would be no keyboard required to type this text.

Bottom line is: PTE speaking section is flawed. Its buggy, its messy, it nowhere near perfection. It should not be there in the first place to decide on someone's fate. If you have time and resources, keep reappearing. If not, get a way to beat the machine and move on.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Cairns123 said:


> Bro congratz.
> 
> Looking for tips on writing.
> 
> MOCK1 S=76,W=71,R=77,L=71
> MOCK2 S=79,W=84,R=74,L=85
> PTE1 S=90,W=73,R=76,L=73
> PTE2 S=90,W=68,R=81,L=75
> 
> Regards
> Mahesh


Writing: Strictly followed E2language videos

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## aks80

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.


I am glad I found this forum after my visa was lodged. The information to noise ratio is extremely high. This is not a commentary on this thread but a general observation. I got a 90/90/90/90 on my first attempt, but I have always been into English books and movies and the such. I would've been disappointed if I hadn't got those scores to be honest.

I think I know why you scored well with your technique and I am guessing anyone who tries your method will score well too. Note that the listener here is a computer and not a human. You try this with a human, you would score terribly if you spoke too fast and messed up your pronunciations.

For a computer, all it knows is the nature of the image that was shown to the test taker. As in, was it a bar chart or a pie chart, what were the high and low values or average value. Was the x-axis in years or months and so on. As long as you don't goof up on those, you should get maximum marks in this. Same with description of any process flow. Those are labeled and if you are able to describe what you see without worrying about the deeper trends and meanings, you should be fine.

I don't see a trick or any cheating or fooling the computer here. If you take the PTE because you are worried about human biases in IELTS, this is exactly how you should prepare and speak - you know you are being scored by a machine and not a particularly intelligent one at that. It expects key-words and you ought to give it that. Especially if you struggle with the language and it doesn't come naturally to you.


----------



## Cairns123

How about time management in L,W,R...?

You had decent time to go thru all questions?

I have left 2 Write from dictations,so I suppose, the reasons of my low scoring are because of that.

Any thoughts?

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## Cairns123

cairns123 said:


> how about time management in l,w,r...?
> 
> You had decent time to go thru all questions?
> 
> I have left 2 write from dictations,so i suppose, the reasons of my low scoring are because of that.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Regards
> mahesh


ck1 s=76,w=71,r=77,l=71
mock2 s=79,w=84,r=74,l=85
pte1 s=90,w=73,r=76,l=73
pte2 s=90,w=68,r=81,l=75


----------



## Ausysdhome

Cairns123 said:


> How about time management in L,W,R...?
> 
> You had decent time to go thru all questions?
> 
> I have left 2 Write from dictations,so I suppose, the reasons of my low scoring are because of that.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Regards
> Mahesh


hi Mahesh....
Please go thru this post of mine. It might help you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared-10.html#post13619306


----------



## Yadsohal

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> What all thing need to carry when going to exam center ?
> 
> Passport only, any other things ?


Hi Experts,

Anyone please update on this.


----------



## Cairns123

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Anyone please update on this.


Passport is enough.

You can keep the printout of appointment.[But its never asked]

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Hi,
I'm new to this forum. I would like to know if there are any free online PTE-A exams on the internet which access and gives the scores. I know there are some paid mock exams. I'm looking for something free mock exams which gives scores.

Thanks in advance
RKG


----------



## ajayaustralia

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum. I would like to know if there are any free online PTE-A exams on the internet which access and gives the scores. I know there are some paid mock exams. I'm looking for something free mock exams which gives scores.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RKG


Not sure of Free but never give TCY PTE mock test, you might find them cheap(500 INR bucks) but their evaluation is done by an expert(Human).

Buy PTE mock test, I have heard they are very good, though I have not tried them myself. Check on PTE website for more videos, will sure help you on what they expect.

There is enough material on Youtube to practice.

Regards/AJ


----------



## rasinghb

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum. I would like to know if there are any free online PTE-A exams on the internet which access and gives the scores. I know there are some paid mock exams. I'm looking for something free mock exams which gives scores.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RKG


I doubt there is any free exam that gives scores as well. You will have to shell out some money to find out scores.

Avoid ptemocktest.com. They are a sham. Questions have several mistakes and they randomly provide any scores to you. They are cheapest at 500 INR.

practicepte.com has two free tests but they are not scored. You will have to pay to get them scored.

If you really need a good assessment, you will have to pay and Pearson PTE practice will give you exact idea of where you stand. I would recommend to go for Pearson PTE practice tests once you have prepared for PTE for few weeks.


----------



## ajayaustralia

braich.abhijeet said:


> How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.
> 
> Lemme tell you, every single video on the internet tells you to speak for around 35 seconds in Describe Image. They also tell you to have a good conclusion.
> 
> Guess what? In my last attempt, in each graph i spoke only for 20-25 seconds. Just four sentences each. One introduction which is super easy. Last on conclusion, which was pre-cooked up, same for each graph. Second and third sentences were extreme high and low values from graph.
> 
> Also, I did not answered two short questions, messed up repeat sentences, added and ommitted words in read aloud. There was a girl talking her lungs out sitting next to me.
> 
> Already told you the cheat trick of describe image. The other trick was to speak fast, way too fast than my normal rate of speech. I'm sure, i must have made pronunciation and grammar mistakes while talking. But see my score.
> 
> There is no way I have improved in speaking. My scores improved because i fooled the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)



How can you say there is not trick? Have you tried any? Don't counter what you haven't done yourself.


Just wanted to reply on above line, I have never applied any tricks as I believe in myself and my hard work(Note, I gave 2 PTE attempts and did everything to improve myself even before I gave my first attempt). I can tell you I have met a lot of people who are still trying tricks as they feel it is the easier way but then it is not all about tricks. Keep your explanation balanced as everyone reading on this forum takes it in a different way. Though, I am quite surprised that you are attributing your success to tricks. Anyways, all this write up is because you questioned my efforts, I don't need any tricks to clear an English Exam, It is more about understanding your mistakes and improving on them.

Also, Please do not send a wrong message to Immigration that it is all about tricks, I know it is a little bit easier than IELTS but saying that it is all about tricks, is not correct.Hope you understand the message conveyed.

Best of Luck.
Regards/Ajay


----------



## Ilay

braich.abhijeet said:


> PM me. Apparently there are some people who just want to learn English and they are comfortable putting their aspirations on hold while they improve English. They do not realise that even the native English speakers fail the test unless they do things to please the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




I agree mate, everyone is free to resort to the way they wish to in order to clear pte..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OzDown

Hello Everyone,

I got the following score in my previous attempt. Not sure where I lacked in listening section, but i am still short of that magical figure (of 79+ each). Please suggest, how many times i need to attempt to achieve it.

LRSW - 77 81 81 90


----------



## Ilay

OzDown said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the following score in my previous attempt. Not sure where I lacked in listening section, but i am still short of that magical figure (of 79+ each). Please suggest, how many times i need to attempt to achieve it.
> 
> 
> 
> LRSW - 77 81 81 90




I guess one more time will do you mate..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OzDown

Ilay said:


> I guess one more time will do you mate..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks for the encouraging words mate. I will schedule another attempt in that case.


----------



## Ausysdhome

OzDown said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the following score in my previous attempt. Not sure where I lacked in listening section, but i am still short of that magical figure (of 79+ each). Please suggest, how many times i need to attempt to achieve it.
> 
> LRSW - 77 81 81 90


How many attempts did you make?

I know people from this forum who have made as many as 6 attempts. I could reach that magical figure in 4th attempt...so keep trying until you get what you need !

See if this posts helps you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared-10.html#post13619306


----------



## OzDown

Ausysdhome said:


> How many attempts did you make?
> 
> I know people from this forum who have made as many as 6 attempts. I could reach that magical figure in 4th attempt...so keep trying until you get what you need !
> 
> See if this posts helps you:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared-10.html#post13619306


So far only single attempt made.


----------



## tatsme

braich.abhijeet said:


> There was an article shared a couple of days ago. Thos who talk about ethics and those who understand the technology, below message is for them:
> 
> Every giant technical company is hungry for the software/algo which can under all the variations of accent. Also, every human speaking pattern is different. So there are countless permutations and combinations of language, words, phrases. Amazon Echo is a voice based product. Is it perfect? No. Does Amazon wants it to be better? Yes. I work in Microsoft. We are heavily investing in the field and want to make our internal design better. But it can better upto a certain stage and can never be perfect.
> 
> Now, how come PTE which is not a technical company have an algorithm which can understand and evaluate people? If it was so wonderful, the other tech companies would have got it too. If that was possible, the market would be flooded with voice based products. There would be no keyboard required to type this text.
> 
> Bottom line is: PTE speaking section is flawed. Its buggy, its messy, it nowhere near perfection. It should not be there in the first place to decide on someone's fate. If you have time and resources, keep reappearing. If not, get a way to beat the machine and move on.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Congrats on cracking it!!
I have been struggling with the speaking section, the most.

So you mean to say, Fluency is the most important thing.
Its more important than pronunciation also?


----------



## sunilgovindan

Friends,

Anyone in the forum who took the exam on 7th Dec or before and still waiting for the scores ? I took it on 7th and still await the scores, I just got a mail from PTE that my results are getting delayed and they are doing their best to send it ASAP.


----------



## tatsme

gwarn said:


> OK guys, here is my take on PTE. I am having a flue today, so pardon my mistakes in the write up.
> 
> I tried PTE two times and before that i tried PTE mock exam 5 times (one left in my account given to a friend).
> 
> Although I was doing my mock exam repeatedly( same exam again and again), my intention was to understand what I am doing wrong in each section and consciously learn from my mistakes. I followed all the videos in E2Language in youtube and have to say Jay from E2 language really knows what hes talking about.
> 
> I noticed that in the early mock tests that I did, i had not followed some of the guidelines, for example writing 50-70 words in the summarize spoken text. Then I also started pushing the word count in summarize written text to close to 30. My essay stayed on topic and didnt deviate away from it.
> 
> However, even after all this, I lost track of my time in the exam the first time I did the actual test. Both in the first part and the last part and missed out some of the write by dictation. This was a suprize for me since I almost never ran out of time in my mock tests. I knew my scores were affected since I rushed through most parts with out even thinking about it.
> 
> Also, I believe the best time to take the exam is morning, since afternoon has alot of anciety coming into play. So, next time I booked the time in the morning and kept the timing on check.
> 
> After completing the test for the second time, I had confidence that I had got the scores that I wanted (79+).I was concerned about my time management, and ended up having 5-6 minutes spare when I reached the last question in section 1 and 3.
> 
> The bottom line is, there is no such as tricking the system. You basically understand the system as time progresses and answer the question the correct way. I noticed my English improved over time. Specially speaking, and I am able to talk just about anything with out any hesitation or pauses in between. I noticed my spelling improved and now conscious about spellings in my day to day life, although PTE said my spelling score was low.
> 
> I have attached my progressive scores with this. I have tried to show what I have done differently in each try. I had this tracker with me when I studied so that I dont waste money on mock tests.
> 
> View attachment 84258


Congrats. Kudos for all the hard work!!
I observe that you always obtained 90 in speaking. Could you please share some tips. Also, please share what is more important- Fluency or pronunciation because when I increase my fluency my pronunciation goes for a toss. I have experienced that in my attempts that my pronunciation score was in 40s though fluency was about 70s. Please give advice.


----------



## bhaskar.suyal

Hi Himanshu, did you get your exam rescheduled? because I also faced similar issue during exam and case has been raised with PTE.
Regards,


----------



## Umarchodhary

tatsme said:


> Congrats. Kudos for all the hard work!!
> I observe that you always obtained 90 in speaking. Could you please share some tips. Also, please share what is more important- Fluency or pronunciation because when I increase my fluency my pronunciation goes for a toss. I have experienced that in my attempts that my pronunciation score was in 40s though fluency was about 70s. Please give advice.


someone here got 79+(dont remember the exact score) in speaking with 40ish in pronuncation and 90 for fluency.


----------



## bhaskar.suyal

Himanshu Patel said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am here to share my experience of my PTE attempt. I faced to unexpected technical issue during the exam.
> First problem that I faced, was during the speaking section. Suddenly, I was not able to hear anything from the computer. I informed to Test Administrator about the problem and she tried to solve the problem (she also called to center for it), during that processor I missed around 6 questions and some precious time in speaking section of the test.
> 
> Second problem that I faced was in listening section. I was hearing the question and suddenly audio stop for few seconds in between but in computer screen process was going on, and due to that I did not heard full question, so I had to guess the answer because time was running. This incidence happened with couple of questions during listening section.
> 
> I email to PTE customer support team about this issue and it is in underprocess.
> 
> WILL THEY RE SCHEDULE MY TEST?
> 
> please reply me if anyone have idea or faced same issue in the past...



Hi Himanshu, did you get your exam rescheduled? because I also faced similar issue during exam and case has been raised with PTE.
Regards,


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

sunilgovindan said:


> Friends,
> 
> Anyone in the forum who took the exam on 7th Dec or before and still waiting for the scores ? I took it on 7th and still await the scores, I just got a mail from PTE that my results are getting delayed and they are doing their best to send it ASAP.


Hey Sunil,

I gave it on the 7th at Pearson Professional Center, MG Road (3PM slot) and I have got the same email like you


----------



## OzDown

Ausysdhome said:


> How many attempts did you make?
> 
> I know people from this forum who have made as many as 6 attempts. I could reach that magical figure in 4th attempt...so keep trying until you get what you need !
> 
> See if this posts helps you:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared-10.html#post13619306



Shall I expect the same difficulty level in my second attempt or a different level next time i appear? Whats your experience in all of your 4 attempts?


----------



## Ausysdhome

OzDown said:


> Shall I expect the same difficulty level in my second attempt or a different level next time i appear? Whats your experience in all of your 4 attempts?


One cannot predict the difficulty level. The logic is that PTE shuffles its questions periodically. You may see same questions getting repeated if you don't have much gap between the two attempts. With my experience, I have seen questions in few sections repeated...such as in Write summary in 1 line, Essay.


----------



## sunilgovindan

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Sunil,
> 
> I gave it on the 7th at Pearson Professional Center, MG Road (3PM slot) and I have got the same email like you


Hi Ravi,

Though it comforts that there is someone else too with similar date waiting for the result, I'm kind of getting worried now. I too gave the test at the same center(9 AM slot) on 7th.

Lets hope we get our results soon with the desired scores.

Cheers
Sunil


----------



## gwarn

tatsme said:


> Congrats. Kudos for all the hard work!!
> I observe that you always obtained 90 in speaking. Could you please share some tips. Also, please share what is more important- Fluency or pronunciation because when I increase my fluency my pronunciation goes for a toss. I have experienced that in my attempts that my pronunciation score was in 40s though fluency was about 70s. Please give advice.


Yes, you are right I didnt have a problem in Speaking. I was in USA ( study and work) for 3 years before coming to Singapore, so I might have caught an accent in the process. However, since high school I have been conscious about correct pronunciation and would listen to others and notice pronunciation mistakes and accents.

That being said, these are the things that I have done with PTE that may have impacted my speaking even though I was getting 90 before all this. 

1. Download the recommended PTE collocation list (2500 words) video from youtube and convert it to mp3. Then copy it to my phone and listen to it on my way to office and back. I remember I repeated the list, word for word out loud like 3 times. I tried to follow how the word is pronounced while pretending to be a native English speaker. This will be handy even after the exam for your day to day life.

2. I use Spotify to listen to music. In it, I found audio books like "the secret garden" and listened to it while I am free. I tried to repeat some sentences in the same pace as the narrator. This builds up the vocab/fluency and pronunciation.

Hope this helps .


----------



## mansawant

Hi any recommendation on PTE Academic tutor in Mumbai. Struggling to score 79 in Listening. 

Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rasinghb

Anyone from Delhi-NCR who has appeared for PTE-A? Which center did you go to? How was the ambience? Was it noisy OR good?


----------



## AussizMig

Suggest in Bangalore as well, if any.

Thanks.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

mansawant said:


> Hi any recommendation on PTE Academic tutor in Mumbai. Struggling to score 79 in Listening.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I don't think a tutor is required.

The key is to practice as there could be some words which you may not understand due to difference in the accent or the speed of the speech.

Practice available tests on PTE Gold channel on YouTube.


----------



## sharma1981

mansawant said:


> Hi any recommendation on PTE Academic tutor in Mumbai. Struggling to score 79 in Listening.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


The key mantra is to take as much notes as possible during listening task. Give it a try !!!


----------



## Oneshift

rasinghb said:


> Anyone from Delhi-NCR who has appeared for PTE-A? Which center did you go to? How was the ambience? Was it noisy OR good?


Yusuf sarai seems to be good centre. You can make out from booking dates available.

I have written exam in that centre couple of times for PTE and For CPA as well - its good.


----------



## Oneshift

sharma1981 said:


> The key mantra is to take as much notes as possible during listening task. Give it a try !!!


Absolutely - Just an addition in the statement.

The key mantra is to take as much notes of Important words as possible during listening task. Give it a try

Use those words while speaking and use synonyms in writing.


----------



## aussiedream87

AussizMig said:


> Suggest in Bangalore as well, if any.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


official Pearson center is good. Its next to Manipal center.


----------



## AussizMig

aussiedream87 said:


> official Pearson center is good. Its next to Manipal center.


Thanks! But I was asking about the coaching institute/tutor for PTE in Bangalore.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

rasinghb said:


> Anyone from Delhi-NCR who has appeared for PTE-A? Which center did you go to? How was the ambience? Was it noisy OR good?


The one in Kailash Market,Delhi is good. Not much disturbance, easy to approach and hassle free parking.
I wrote last week


----------



## aussiedream87

AussizMig said:


> Thanks! But I was asking about the coaching institute/tutor for PTE in Bangalore.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Try Chopras adjustment to them.


----------



## mansawant

sharma1981 said:


> The key mantra is to take as much notes as possible during listening task. Give it a try !!!


Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mansawant

Oneshift said:


> Absolutely - Just an addition in the statement.
> 
> The key mantra is to take as much notes of Important words as possible during listening task. Give it a try
> 
> Use those words while speaking and use synonyms in writing.


Thanks for tips..


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

AussizMig said:


> Thanks! But I was asking about the coaching institute/tutor for PTE in Bangalore.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hey Dude, to be frank you do not need a tutor. The best way to learn the tips is to go through E2language you-tube channel for the methods in tackling the sections as a start.
Do one section per day similar to the example below:
Monday-Listening method video from E2Language
Tuesday - Mock test or live test of only listening (need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
Wednesday - rest or review (which ever you feel)
Thursday - Reading Method video from E2Language
Friday - Mock test or live test of only reading (need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
Sat & Sun - Family life/bachelor life (as per your status)
Monday - Speaking method video from E2language
Tuesday - Mock test or live test of only speaking (need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
Wednesday - rest or review (which ever you feel)
Thursday - Writing Method video from E2Language
Friday - Mock test or live test of only writing(need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
Saturday - rest
Sunday - Full test sample videos from youtube. Attempt as many as possible.
my suggestion is to prepare in the above manner for two weeks and then attempt the exam after that. But ensure you do only full tests once you have completed the preparations.

All the best wishes


----------



## AussizMig

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Dude, to be frank you do not need a tutor. The best way to learn the tips is to go through E2language you-tube channel for the methods in tackling the sections as a start.
> Do one section per day similar to the example below:
> Monday-Listening method video from E2Language
> Tuesday - Mock test or live test of only listening (need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
> Wednesday - rest or review (which ever you feel)
> Thursday - Reading Method video from E2Language
> Friday - Mock test or live test of only reading (need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
> Sat & Sun - Family life/bachelor life (as per your status)
> Monday - Speaking method video from E2language
> Tuesday - Mock test or live test of only speaking (need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
> Wednesday - rest or review (which ever you feel)
> Thursday - Writing Method video from E2Language
> Friday - Mock test or live test of only writing(need not restrict to E2language, there are other uploads as well)
> Saturday - rest
> Sunday - Full test sample videos from youtube. Attempt as many as possible.
> my suggestion is to prepare in the above manner for two weeks and then attempt the exam after that. But ensure you do only full tests once you have completed the preparations.
> 
> All the best wishes


Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I will try to follow the same.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## maximennella

I am over 79 in all bands but Listening. I took the exam 3 times but never over 79 in Listening. 

Any recommendation?


----------



## aussiedream87

maximennella said:


> I am over 79 in all bands but Listening. I took the exam 3 times but never over 79 in Listening.
> 
> Any recommendation?


you may want to share the score cards in excel format so any can suggest you with some good tips.


----------



## maximennella

aussiedream87 said:


> you may want to share the score cards in excel format so any can suggest you with some good tips.



Picture below with results (here in text)

1st Attempt	/2nd Attempt/	3rd Attempt
Listening 77	/ 78 / 78
Reading 84	/ 83 / 83
Speaking 86	/ 77 / 79
Writing 77	/ 90 / 83


----------



## meendar

maximennella said:


> Picture below with results (here in text)
> 
> 1st Attempt/2nd Attempt/3rd Attempt
> Listening 77/ 78 / 78
> Reading 84/ 83 / 83
> Speaking 86/ 77 / 79
> Writing 77/ 90 / 83


You are very near to 79+, may be if you try again you could achieve easily. Don't worry.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximennella

meendar said:


> You are very near to 79+, may be if you try again you could achieve easily. Don't worry.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your support!
Hopefully is the next time


----------



## sharma1981

maximennella said:


> Thanks for your support!
> Hopefully is the next time


Practice on your weak areas.


----------



## gwarn

maximennella said:


> Picture below with results (here in text)
> 
> 1st Attempt	/2nd Attempt/	3rd Attempt
> Listening 77	/ 78 / 78
> Reading 84	/ 83 / 83
> Speaking 86	/ 77 / 79
> Writing 77	/ 90 / 83


for the next session,

1. Try to write as close as possible to 70 words in summarize spoken text. 
2. Try to hit 30 or more words in summarize written text. 

See if you can find the my posts on how I did it. Your almost there  you can do it!


----------



## dipanshub

Hi,

Which question type under listening section has the maximum weightage/scoring?


----------



## gwarn

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which question type under listening section has the maximum weightage/scoring?


It won't be possible for anyone to answer these type of questions since no one knows how the algo works.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Given exam yesterday. Today result pdf shows all blank fields. Any pointers?
Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Hi,
I have been going through this forum for some time now and have come to an observation, many people are suffering with speaking section. 
I assume one of the main factors, if not the main factor , is the mic position. Though this has been already raised in the read , it vanished with time, could any one of the 90s winner post a proper pic of how they positioned the mic during real exam.

I think positioning the mic at the same level of your nose will avoid all the noise coming out of breath while breathing and speaking.

Also some one also informed that to cut noises emanating from the neighbor one should cover the mic with hands. Can this be done , as I think it may invoke suspicion from the PTE Invigilator and may generate escalation.
*
Please provide your suggestions as I guess this is one of the factor where many hard working are not receiving their desired scores.*


----------



## sabhishek982

shadabkhaniet said:


> Given exam yesterday. Today result pdf shows all blank fields. Any pointers?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


I think there is some technical problem, I know a few people who are having this issue with their PTE results today, and others have confirmed that it happens sometimes and issue would be resolved soon.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

sabhishek982 said:


> I think there is some technical problem, I know a few people who are having this issue with their PTE results today, and others have confirmed that it happens sometimes and issue would be resolved soon.


Thank You  

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

shadabkhaniet said:


> Thank You
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


NP.
I have sent you a private message, could you please help me with that query?


Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## Oneshift

arrieshc said:


> Hi,
> I have been going through this forum for some time now and have come to an observation, many people are suffering with speaking section.
> I assume one of the main factors, if not the main factor , is the mic position. Though this has been already raised in the read , it vanished with time, could any one of the 90s winner post a proper pic of how they positioned the mic during real exam.
> 
> I think positioning the mic at the same level of your nose will avoid all the noise coming out of breath while breathing and speaking.
> 
> Also some one also informed that to cut noises emanating from the neighbor one should cover the mic with hands. Can this be done , as I think it may invoke suspicion from the PTE Invigilator and may generate escalation.
> *
> Please provide your suggestions as I guess this is one of the factor where many hard working are not receiving their desired scores.*


What worked for me in all attempts I made is the position slightly below lower lip. While it is true that placing mic at nose level can reduce breath factor but at the same time it intevenes with visibility of screen and can take your much needed undivided concentration off.

You can do what ever you like with the mic and headphone (barring damage) but the equipment they have is very good and doesn't require you to do all that stuff. They want to give everyone equal chance and hence good equipment for better concentration.

At the same time, you have good amount of time to test the headphone, keyboard and mic position before you start the exam. You have the chance to record your voice and replay to listen the same. You can then speak by placing mic at various positions and testing by replaying. You can then test the pitch of your voice as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Oneshift said:


> What worked for me in all attempts I made is the position slightly below lower lip. While it is true that placing mic at nose level can reduce breath factor but at the same time it intevenes with visibility of screen and can take your much needed undivided concentration off.
> 
> You can do what ever you like with the mic and headphone (barring damage) but the equipment they have is very good and doesn't require you to do all that stuff. They want to give everyone equal chance and hence good equipment for better concentration.
> 
> At the same time, you have good amount of time to test the headphone, keyboard and mic position before you start the exam. You have the chance to record your voice and replay to listen the same. You can then speak by placing mic at various positions and testing by replaying. You can then test the pitch of your voice as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Agree. I tried many times breathing in the mic then listened, then kept below my lower lip. Keeping in front of nose was a little inconvenient for me. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Got scores. 
L 81 R 90 S 90 W 89

It was my second attempt of PTE. 
This forum has been great help.
E2 language videos also helped a lot. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got scores.
> L 81 R 90 S 90 W 89
> 
> It was my second attempt of PTE.
> This forum has been great help.
> E2 language videos also helped a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


congrats mate


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Oneshift said:


> congrats mate


Thank You  

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got scores.
> L 81 R 90 S 90 W 89
> 
> It was my second attempt of PTE.
> This forum has been great help.
> E2 language videos also helped a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Congratulations brother. 
What were your previous scores and where and how did you improve?


----------



## shadabkhaniet

sabhishek982 said:


> Congratulations brother.
> What were your previous scores and where and how did you improve?


Thank You. 
My previous score was
L 73 S 83 W 69 R 79

My written discourse score was very low. 
E2 language videos are awesome for writing. 
Used to listen tedtalks and bbc while traveling to ofc. 
Noted down all types of questions and studied accordingly. 

Are you attempting first time? 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

shadabkhaniet said:


> Thank You.
> My previous score was
> L 73 S 83 W 69 R 79
> 
> My written discourse score was very low.
> E2 language videos are awesome for writing.
> Used to listen tedtalks and bbc while traveling to ofc.
> Noted down all types of questions and studied accordingly.
> 
> Are you attempting first time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


I have the test once and my scores were L 78 S 90 W 75 R 78

In writing my written discourse was also very low coz of my bad written easy I guess.

That's why I wanted to know how people write their essays to get 90 or 79+

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet

sabhishek982 said:


> I have the test once and my scores were L 78 S 90 W 75 R 78
> 
> In writing my written discourse was also very low coz of my bad written easy I guess.
> 
> That's why I wanted to know how people write their essays to get 90 or 79+
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You are almost there. Here are my notes.
Plus watch and take notes frm E2 language writing videos.
While writing essay keep often looking at prompt to not to digress from the actual topic.









Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

*Reading section*



shadabkhaniet said:


> Got scores.
> L 81 R 90 S 90 W 89
> 
> It was my second attempt of PTE.
> This forum has been great help.
> E2 language videos also helped a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Do you recommend any specific thing to score high in reading, i will be giving my second attempt on 19th, scored 77 in first.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

yogithegreat said:


> Do you recommend any specific thing to score high in reading, i will be giving my second attempt on 19th, scored 77 in first.


You are also almost there bro.
In reading, time management is important. I just guessed my 2nd reorder paragraph due to time constraints.
I feel most important thing in reading MCSA & MCMA is to understand the passage. Once you understand its easy. Another thing, in MCMA choose more than 1 answer if you are absolutely sure about it.
Fill in the blanks i used my conscience. People used to suggest collocation list but i tried and found it boring to read without sentences and meanings.

Hope it helps. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

shadabkhaniet said:


> You are also almost there bro.
> In reading, time management is important. I just guessed my 2nd reorder paragraph due to time constraints.
> I feel most important thing in reading MCSA & MCMA is to understand the passage. Once you understand its easy. Another thing, in MCMA choose more than 1 answer if you are absolutely sure about it.
> Fill in the blanks i used my conscience. People used to suggest collocation list but i tried and found it boring to read without sentences and meanings.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Thanks, trying to practice more and more.


----------



## AnjuS

All,

Been a silent lurker, reading all tips, assimilating information for PTE-A, after the near miss that was IELTS. 

PTE A is so well rounded and vastly different from IELTS that it scared me. But happy to say that every tip here helps....and though I was not feeling well on day of exam (sore throat + cough with a nasal voice), I was able to score 90/90/90/90 

I did feel the noise level was high, and the mic level low...but apparently that's enough for the computer to score. I did cup my hands around mic and tried not to breathe too much. Don't know if that helped, but it didn't hurt


----------



## sabhishek982

shadabkhaniet said:


> You are almost there. Here are my notes.
> Plus watch and take notes frm E2 language writing videos.
> While writing essay keep often looking at prompt to not to digress from the actual topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot of sharing your notes, by the way which template did you use for your essay in the exam?


----------



## sabhishek982

AnjuS said:


> All,
> 
> Been a silent lurker, reading all tips, assimilating information for PTE-A, after the near miss that was IELTS.
> 
> PTE A is so well rounded and vastly different from IELTS that it scared me. But happy to say that every tip here helps....and though I was not feeling well on day of exam (sore throat + cough with a nasal voice), I was able to score 90/90/90/90
> 
> I did feel the noise level was high, and the mic level low...but apparently that's enough for the computer to score. I did cup my hands around mic and tried not to breathe too much. Don't know if that helped, but it didn't hurt


Congratulations Anju.

Now its your time to give us some tips to reach to this level 


Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## sharv

hello members, can anyone please suggest me if i should buy pte gold or silver practice test? have written the exam five times but cant get 79 in speaking or either listening every time.. its 77 or 76 everytime... and this time i managed 79 in speaking , unfortunately and surprisingly my score in writing fell from 82 to 67... do anyone have any suggestions for me ? i ll be thankful. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadabkhaniet

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks a lot of sharing your notes, by the way which template did you use for your essay in the exam?


Template 1. Not fully but some sentences 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnjuS

sharv said:


> hello members, can anyone please suggest me if i should buy pte gold or silver practice test? have written the exam five times but cant get 79 in speaking or either listening every time.. its 77 or 76 everytime... and this time i managed 79 in speaking , unfortunately and surprisingly my score in writing fell from 82 to 67... do anyone have any suggestions for me ? i ll be thankful.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I think the practice tests are more suitable for first time test takers. Sorry to ask the obvious but did you go through navjot brar for speaking? 
Even pte tips and tricks by nikhil is good, especially summarise spoken text formats. 

Writing , i recommend ielts essay by Liz. I know ielts is not pte but the basis is the same. At least you'll know when to use the word I in essay. 

Listening we need to be in a totally focussed and write notes or listen for meaning as case might be. Sometimes you need to read the answers as they play the snippet, especially for multiple choices..


----------



## sharv

AnjuS said:


> I think the practice tests are more suitable for first time test takers. Sorry to ask the obvious but did you go through navjot brar for speaking?
> Even pte tips and tricks by nikhil is good, especially summarise spoken text formats.
> 
> Writing , i recommend ielts essay by Liz. I know ielts is not pte but the basis is the same. At least you'll know when to use the word I in essay.
> 
> Listening we need to be in a totally focussed and write notes or listen for meaning as case might be. Sometimes you need to read the answers as they play the snippet, especially for multiple choices..


yes i have seen navjot brar.. and do well when practicing but idk what happens there... i start fumbling and if lose the fluency if any task goes wrong... every time i think this time i will take it well but i guess need to give more time.. thank you for you valuable feedback though..!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

sharv said:


> hello members, can anyone please suggest me if i should buy pte gold or silver practice test? have written the exam five times but cant get 79 in speaking or either listening every time.. its 77 or 76 everytime... and this time i managed 79 in speaking , unfortunately and surprisingly my score in writing fell from 82 to 67... do anyone have any suggestions for me ? i ll be thankful.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Have a look at youtube videos of practice tests which shows the way test taker spoke to get 90 in speaking.
Another video shows 90 in written discourse as well.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45fifjdy2WLH72fpdajfdA


----------



## rasinghb

Can someone suggest where to buy PTE vouchers? Google gives loads of websites but which one of them are trustworthy? Pls suggest if someone has used any one of them recently.


----------



## maxy2607

*Mock test result*

Hello All,

I gave a PTE mock test today on ptepractice site, can anyone let me know how much time it will take to get the result?

Anybody facing delayed results issue?

Thanks
Maxy


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I gave a PTE mock test today on ptepractice site, can anyone let me know how much time it will take to get the result?
> 
> Anybody facing delayed results issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Maxy


I also gave it yesterday. Still waiting for the result. Not sure if being weekend is the cause for delay.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> I also gave it yesterday. Still waiting for the result. Not sure if being weekend is the cause for delay.


Thanks for the reply!

I can see on their website some maintenance notice, so do not know when it will be fixed?


----------



## mavivj

Hi,
I had given 2 attempts. I am planning for my third attempt to score 79+ in each section. I am practising with E2 Language (Subscription) and PTE Gold youtube channel. 

Below are my previous scores.

L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70

I need all your ideas and suggestions to achieve this time.


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I can see on their website some maintenance notice, so do not know when it will be fixed?


Yep, this notice is there:

_Our scoring systems is currently undergoing some routine maintenance and as a result your scores may be delayed. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this. We sincerely apologise for the inconveniences caused. Thank you very much for your patience._

I hope they are not making scoring more stringent. Is it just with practice site OR are they making the changes for actual exam also? Does it help the test takers or not? Will have to wait and watch.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> Yep, this notice is there:
> 
> _Our scoring systems is currently undergoing some routine maintenance and as a result your scores may be delayed. Please bear with us while we work to resolve this. We sincerely apologise for the inconveniences caused. Thank you very much for your patience._
> 
> I hope they are not making scoring more stringent. Is it just with practice site OR are they making the changes for actual exam also? Does it help the test takers or not? Will have to wait and watch.


When is your exam?


----------



## sabhishek982

rasinghb said:


> Can someone suggest where to buy PTE vouchers? Google gives loads of websites but which one of them are trustworthy? Pls suggest if someone has used any one of them recently.


I recently bough it from ptevouchers.com and you will get 30 practice tests free...I am practicing only these free tests these days and stopped practicing from you tube videos for now.


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> When is your exam?


Not scheduled yet. I was waiting for this test's result to identify my weak areas and then decide how much preparation is required. Will schedule based on this result. When is yours?


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> Not scheduled yet. I was waiting for this test's result to identify my weak areas and then decide how much preparation is required. Will schedule based on this result. When is yours?


10 days from now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rasinghb

sabhishek982 said:


> I recently bough it from ptevouchers.com and you will get 30 practice tests free...I am practicing only these free tests these days and stopped practicing from you tube videos for now.


Did you mean https://ptevoucher.in/ because ptevouchers.com directs to it?


----------



## sabhishek982

rasinghb said:


> Did you mean https://ptevoucher.in/ because ptevouchers.com directs to it?


yes.


----------



## Ammar2017

maxy2607 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I gave a PTE mock test today on ptepractice site, can anyone let me know how much time it will take to get the result?
> 
> Anybody facing delayed results issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Maxy


I did mock test-B as well on Saturday, but till now I cannot see my result, they put some attention in website's home page that they have some maintenance in result system!!!!


----------



## maxy2607

Ammar2017 said:


> maxy2607 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I gave a PTE mock test today on ptepractice site, can anyone let me know how much time it will take to get the result?
> 
> Anybody facing delayed results issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Maxy
> 
> 
> 
> I did mock test-B as well on Saturday, but till now I cannot see my result, they put some attention in website's home page that they have some maintenance in result system!!!!
Click to expand...

What your result for mock A?


----------



## sunilgovindan

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Sunil,
> 
> I gave it on the 7th at Pearson Professional Center, MG Road (3PM slot) and I have got the same email like you



Hi Ravi,

Have you got your results? I have still not. I had an online chat with Pearson customer service and they said they are escalating my case to the Program Co-ordinator. Any progress at your end ? Please do let me know. Its been 12 days now.

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## rasinghb

Ammar2017 said:


> I did mock test-B as well on Saturday, but till now I cannot see my result, they put some attention in website's home page that they have some maintenance in result system!!!!


It is disappointing to see that the maintenance that was scheduled to end on 14th December at 6 GMT is still continuing without any specified date for its end.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> It is disappointing to see that the maintenance that was scheduled to end on 14th December at 6 GMT is still continuing without any specified date for its end.


The maintenance was scheduled till 16th Dec 11 PM CST. Check the below link, you will see the alert!

Customer Service:: Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)

So, for them, its still Sunday, let's wait until evening to see some update.


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> The maintenance was scheduled till 16th Dec 11 PM CST. Check the below link, you will see the alert!
> 
> Customer Service:: Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)
> 
> So, for them, its still Sunday, let's wait until evening to see some update.


Thanks for the update !


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

sunilgovindan said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Have you got your results? I have still not. I had an online chat with Pearson customer service and they said they are escalating my case to the Program Co-ordinator. Any progress at your end ? Please do let me know. Its been 12 days now.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil


Did they tell why they escalated to program coor. I'd there any issue 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085

Hi Everyone 
I was following this thread from longtime
Does any of the test taker have gave exam by completely using drafts for writing section across Listening and writing modules 
Does it have any impact on scores 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Don't know if I will retake PTE A ooo?


----------



## dipanshub

Hi,

Guys any tips/tricks for Repeat Sentence in speaking section? I keep forgetting the words.

In this forum previously someone suggested it's ok if we still mess it up for 2-3 sentences, but this adds to your scoring towards Listening section in addition to Speaking section.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hi guys,

Took mock practice B. This is the score I got

Communicative Skills
Listening80
Reading84
Speaking75
Writing82


Enabling Skills
Grammar90
Oral Fluency83
Pronunciation59
Spelling60
Vocabulary81
Written Discourse90

How to improve speaking? Got 59 in pronunciation


----------



## Oneshift

ykhawaja said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Took mock practice B. This is the score I got
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening80
> Reading84
> Speaking75
> Writing82
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar90
> Oral Fluency83
> Pronunciation59
> Spelling60
> Vocabulary81
> Written Discourse90
> 
> How to improve speaking? Got 59 in pronunciation


Just observe and repeat like in english serials and movies. Although you are good to go for real exam and achieve the feat.


----------



## Oneshift

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys any tips/tricks for Repeat Sentence in speaking section? I keep forgetting the words.
> 
> In this forum previously someone suggested it's ok if we still mess it up for 2-3 sentences, but this adds to your scoring towards Listening section in addition to Speaking section.


You can refer to the videos posted at the channel where the test taker fumbled quite a few times still scored 90. Indeed it all adds up to scores, however, what is more important is fluency coupled with correct pronunciation.

The key that worked for me was keep on speaking even if you don't remember the word and be fluent at all times.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45fifjdy2WLH72fpdajfdA


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Oneshift said:


> Just observe and repeat like in english serials and movies. Although you are good to go for real exam and achieve the feat.


Hi
I took my mock test 1.
Reading and speaking is less.
Pronunciation is very less.

Just want to check with t those who already took exam, is it okay to speak in normal Indian accent.
Thanks.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys any tips/tricks for Repeat Sentence in speaking section? I keep forgetting the words.
> 
> In this forum previously someone suggested it's ok if we still mess it up for 2-3 sentences, but this adds to your scoring towards Listening section in addition to Speaking section.


What I did was to write down the first letter of every word on the scratch pad that is provided. Then take a second and say the sentence.


----------



## Oneshift

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi
> I took my mock test 1.
> Reading and speaking is less.
> Pronunciation is very less.
> 
> Just want to check with t those who already took exam, is it okay to speak in normal Indian accent.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


PTE software understands different accents. It is okay to speak in Indian accent provided:
1. You have clear pronunciation
2. Google Mic and Apple Siri understand your accent.

That is the best check at home.

Practice by observing how native speakers are pronouncing words by watching movies and serials that you like.


----------



## Oneshift

Ausysdhome said:


> What I did was to write down the first letter of every word on the scratch pad that is provided. Then take a second and say the sentence.


Yes that works for people. 
Practice this method or invent yours. But stick to one method - do not try to hop on from one method to another in exam.


----------



## ksachin

Hello Guys, I recently gave my mock test and was surprised to see the result. 

Enabling skills score was all around 85, however, communication skills score was quite low.

Communication skill score was : S/W/R/L - 90/68/69/79

How is that possible? And since my enabling skills are all 85, I don't know what to improve


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Hi all, 
I want check is it better to shout and talk in speaking or is it ok if we speak in our normal tone.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy2607

maxy2607 said:


> What your result for mock A?


Not that great!:noidea:

LSRW - 76 66 70 79


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Did they tell why they escalated to program coor. I'd there any issue
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Sorry folks was busy with some other personal work and could not revert.

I have been following up with the folks and they said the same thing. Case has been escalated to Program Coordinator and no further details available. I had escalated it on the 17th and got a response to wait for 3-5 business days again?

The wait is frustrating, but am positive that this would be for best results.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oneshift

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi all,
> I want check is it better to shout and talk in speaking or is it ok if we speak in our normal tone.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Being Louder will definitely help but not screaming


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> You can refer to the videos posted at the channel where the test taker fumbled quite a few times still scored 90. Indeed it all adds up to scores, however, what is more important is fluency coupled with correct pronunciation.
> 
> 
> 
> The key that worked for me was keep on speaking even if you don't remember the word and be fluent at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45fifjdy2WLH72fpdajfdA




hey mate, what did you say when you didn’t remember the word?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Ilay said:


> hey mate, what did you say when you didn’t remember the word?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 thats secret!

I don't really remember, whatever came to my mind to remain fluent - I would have spoken that. (does not make meet more content)
The exact same thing happened in real exam as well. I noticed this happens when I loose concentration and start thinking about that deviation.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> It is disappointing to see that the maintenance that was scheduled to end on 14th December at 6 GMT is still continuing without any specified date for its end.


Hey

How much you got in the mock?


----------



## pranabsinha

Ilay said:


> hey mate, what did you say when you didn’t remember the word?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Please let me know where i can give Mock Test.
Is it Paid or Available free online?..


----------



## Ilay

pranabsinha said:


> Please let me know where i can give Mock Test.
> Is it Paid or Available free online?..




Only mock test I know is paid my friend, which is Pearsons own test available on their website.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

pranabsinha said:


> Please let me know where i can give Mock Test.
> Is it Paid or Available free online?..


https://ptepractice.com

The above link is an official website for PTE where mock tests are paid together with some paid practice material.


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Hey
> 
> How much you got in the mock?


I got:
LRSW: 90/84/90/86

Not sure how closely the mock test reflects difficulty level of actual test.


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> https://ptepractice.com
> 
> 
> 
> The above link is an official website for PTE where mock tests are paid together with some paid practice material.




Which are all in public domain and its debatable whether it’s really worth money..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

rasinghb said:


> I got:
> 
> LRSW: 90/84/90/86
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how closely the mock test reflects difficulty level of actual test.




You’re good to go. Just show the same effort in particular in speaking and writing..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys any tips/tricks for Repeat Sentence in speaking section? I keep forgetting the words.
> 
> In this forum previously someone suggested it's ok if we still mess it up for 2-3 sentences, but this adds to your scoring towards Listening section in addition to Speaking section.



Try practising it 10 minutes every day. Understand the meaning of the sentence.
For few, you can take a look at the answers and then listen, so that you get an idea. This was very hard for me, but in 5-10 days time, you can easily improve.


----------



## sunilgovindan

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry folks was busy with some other personal work and could not revert.
> 
> I have been following up with the folks and they said the same thing. Case has been escalated to Program Coordinator and no further details available. I had escalated it on the 17th and got a response to wait for 3-5 business days again?
> 
> The wait is frustrating, but am positive that this would be for best results.:fingerscrossed:



Thanks for the response Ravi. I hope too its for the best.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> I got:
> LRSW: 90/84/90/86
> 
> Not sure how closely the mock test reflects difficulty level of actual test.


Wow! That's a high score. you will definitely crack!

Did you practice speaking? Any tips?


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Wow! That's a high score. you will definitely crack!
> 
> Did you practice speaking? Any tips?


Thanks !

Yep, have been practising speaking using the following:
https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html

There are exercises for all modules. Good thing is that, in speaking, your response is recorded and you can play it. Only drawback is that menu items are partially in Chinese but you will get the hang of it with some practice.


----------



## Oneshift

Ilay said:


> Which are all in public domain and its debatable whether it’s really worth money..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is worth the money for at least two reasons:
1. They give you exam in proper order and have everything properly timed.
2. They evaluate your answers in the closest possible way to the actual exam.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yep, have been practising speaking using the following:
> https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html
> 
> There are exercises for all modules. Good thing is that, in speaking, your response is recorded and you can play it. Only drawback is that menu items are partially in Chinese but you will get the hang of it with some practice.


Thanks !


----------



## Ilay

Oneshift said:


> It is worth the money for at least two reasons:
> 
> 1. They give you exam in proper order and have everything properly timed.
> 
> 2. They evaluate your answers in the closest possible way to the actual exam.




I meant the exercises for practice, as i was quite disappointed when i noticed that they were all around the web..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

rasinghb said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Yep, have been practising speaking using the following:
> https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html
> 
> There are exercises for all modules. Good thing is that, in speaking, your response is recorded and you can play it. Only drawback is that menu items are partially in Chinese but you will get the hang of it with some practice.


I am sure everyone refers essays available online, which website you refered to?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

Hi guys!

Can I take the PTE A exam twice on consecutive days? In other words I am asking can I register for the exam for let say 1-jan-2018 and 2-jan-2018 ahead of time. Actually I am planning to fly to Dubai to take this test because it is not available in Pakistan, and I will not have time to wait for my results and then register again if I did not get 79+ score. I just want to give two shoots altogether one on first day and second on the very next day and then come back Pakistan. I will see results later in Pakistan.

Is it possible?


----------



## ajayaustralia

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can I take the PTE A exam twice on consecutive days? In other words I am asking can I register for the exam for let say 1-jan-2018 and 2-jan-2018 ahead of time. Actually I am planning to fly to Dubai to take this test because it is not available in Pakistan, and I will not have time to wait for my results and then register again if I did not get 79+ score. I just want to give two shoots altogether one on first day and second on the very next day and then come back Pakistan. I will see results later in Pakistan.
> 
> Is it possible?


No, it will not allow you till you have given the first exam. You can't make multiple booking for PTE. Once the result is declared, you can do it. It takes atleast one day before you can make your next booking.

Regards/Ajay


----------



## Adelaidean

ajayaustralia said:


> No, it will not allow you till you have given the first exam. You can't make multiple booking for PTE. Once the result is declared, you can do it. It takes atleast one day before you can make your next booking.
> 
> Regards/Ajay


Okay, thanks. 
Btw if I take the exam multiple times, can I use any of my results or I can use only my last result. I mean will the last result override all my previous results?


----------



## ajayaustralia

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can I take the PTE A exam twice on consecutive days? In other words I am asking can I register for the exam for let say 1-jan-2018 and 2-jan-2018 ahead of time. Actually I am planning to fly to Dubai to take this test because it is not available in Pakistan, and I will not have time to wait for my results and then register again if I did not get 79+ score. I just want to give two shoots altogether one on first day and second on the very next day and then come back Pakistan. I will see results later in Pakistan.
> 
> Is it possible?


Once you give your first exam, from next day onwards login into the website, and keep checking for available dates, sometimes people reschedule their exams and the seat is made available to others. Not sure for how long you are in DUBAI, but if you are there for a couple of weeks then I am quite sure you will be able to give your exam twice. Sometimes you will even find seats available for next day, though you will need to pay late fees for such next day bookings. It is just an advice and all depends on your luck.

Best of Luck and Hope it helps you.

Regards/Ajay


----------



## ajayaustralia

AussiDreamer said:


> Okay, thanks.
> Btw if I take the exam multiple times, can I use any of my results or I can use only my last result. I mean will the last result override all my previous results?


N, you can use any of the results, each result has a unique reference number and that is what you will put in EOI and duirng Visa lodgement.


----------



## ksachin

Hello Guys, Appreciate, if anyone has any understanding about this.

I recently gave my mock test and result is kind of weird.

Enabling skills score was all *around 85*, however, communication skills score was quite low.

Communication skill score was : S/W/R/L - 90/68/69/79

How is that possible and where things could have gone wrong?


----------



## Diggy

Who has ever gotten 90s across all modules of recent?


----------



## JG

Guys, I don't think there is usage in writing this exam, since dibp has increased the competition, even with 70 points also, no invite for the majority.
Pearson is making money out of poor people like us. I am really frustrated by this condition.


----------



## Kamalbhai

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can I take the PTE A exam twice on consecutive days? In other words I am asking can I register for the exam for let say 1-jan-2018 and 2-jan-2018 ahead of time. Actually I am planning to fly to Dubai to take this test because it is not available in Pakistan, and I will not have time to wait for my results and then register again if I did not get 79+ score. I just want to give two shoots altogether one on first day and second on the very next day and then come back Pakistan. I will see results later in Pakistan.
> 
> Is it possible?


I dont think so. Check on pte site. If i remember correctly you have to wait for few days after giving first exam. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rasinghb

sabhishek982 said:


> I am sure everyone refers essays available online, which website you refered to?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Didn't refer to any website for essays. Wrote on my own but followed the E2Language template.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Diggy said:


> Who has ever gotten 90s across all modules of recent?


me.

see signature

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Oneshift

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can I take the PTE A exam twice on consecutive days? In other words I am asking can I register for the exam for let say 1-jan-2018 and 2-jan-2018 ahead of time. Actually I am planning to fly to Dubai to take this test because it is not available in Pakistan, and I will not have time to wait for my results and then register again if I did not get 79+ score. I just want to give two shoots altogether one on first day and second on the very next day and then come back Pakistan. I will see results later in Pakistan.
> 
> Is it possible?




no
there has to b gap of atleast 5 days between two exams.
and u can not book more than one exam in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yadsohal

*Pte*

Hi Experts,

I gave PTE exam last week without any mock test and some days study. And I gave any english exam after 7 or 8 years and I am very much disopointed after my PET result.
My English not good and my aim is 65+. Now I need to make good study plan to get this done and need help from you all. 

Listening - 45
Reading - 44
Speaking - 50
Writing - 46

Grammar - 47
Oral Fluency - 59
Pronunciation - 18
Spelling - 19
Vocabulary - 68
Written Discourse - 36


----------



## ksachin

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I gave PTE exam last week without any mock test and some days study. And I gave any english exam after 7 or 8 years and I am very much disopointed after my PET result.
> My English not good and my aim is 65+. Now I need to make good study plan to get this done and need help from you all.
> 
> Listening - 45
> Reading - 44
> Speaking - 50
> Writing - 46
> 
> Grammar - 47
> Oral Fluency - 59
> Pronunciation - 18
> Spelling - 19
> Vocabulary - 68
> Written Discourse - 36


I think you need to understand the exam pattern first before anything. Then watch all videos from Navjot Barar and E2 language on Youtube, follow this thread and practice a lot. You should be able to achieve 65+.


----------



## anmassaki

How did you improve your speaking?


----------



## anmassaki

braich.abhijeet said:


> me.
> 
> see signature
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




Great job! How did you improve your speaking?


----------



## Adelaidean

Kamalbhai said:


> I dont think so. Check on pte site. If i remember correctly you have to wait for few days after giving first exam.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


The following is written on the PTE website. It means I can book my next exam as soon as I get the result. I do not need to wait for days.

"You may retake PTE Academic as many times as you want, although you must wait until you have received your scores from one test before booking another."

However, I do not know how much time does it take to get the result? Is there any fixed time? I did not find this info on their site.


----------



## JG

AussiDreamer said:


> The following is written on the PTE website. It means I can book my next exam as soon as I get the result. I do not need to wait for days.
> 
> "You may retake PTE Academic as many times as you want, although you must wait until you have received your scores from one test before booking another."
> 
> However, I do not know how much time does it take to get the result? Is there any fixed time? I did not find this info on their site.


I really think your name is very meaningful nowadays since the dibp has made the program a dream only thing.


----------



## Adelaidean

ajayaustralia said:


> Once you give your first exam, from next day onwards login into the website, and keep checking for available dates, sometimes people reschedule their exams and the seat is made available to others. Not sure for how long you are in DUBAI, but if you are there for a couple of weeks then I am quite sure you will be able to give your exam twice. Sometimes you will even find seats available for next day, though you will need to pay late fees for such next day bookings. It is just an advice and all depends on your luck.
> 
> Best of Luck and Hope it helps you.
> 
> Regards/Ajay


I confirmed from the PTE site that I can book my next exam as soon as I get the results of my first exam. However, I do not know how much time does it take to get the result?. And how early I can book a center such as 24 hours earlier or 48. I do not know if there is any restriction on booking time that a person cannot book a center before 48 hours or something?
Actually my plan is to take the exam on Saturday and then expecting the result on Sunday, and then I will book the exam for the very next day Monday. Will it be possible to give two shoots in just 3 days duration in Dubai?


----------



## Adelaidean

josygeorge000 said:


> I really think your name is very meaningful nowadays since the dibp has made the program a dream only thing.


 lol. Agree


----------



## yogithegreat

AussiDreamer said:


> I confirmed from the PTE site that I can book my next exam as soon as I get the results of my first exam. However, I do not know how much time does it take to get the result?. And how early I can book a center such as 24 hours earlier or 48. I do not know if there is any restriction on booking time that a person cannot book a center before 48 hours or something?
> 
> Actually my plan is to take the exam on Saturday and then expecting the result on Sunday, and then I will book the exam for the very next day Monday. Will it be possible to give two shoots in just 3 days duration?




Hi, there is no restriction by time. But if you book in less than 48 hours, charges increase by usd 45 approx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung

As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:

1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests 

2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place ) 

Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


----------



## ajayaustralia

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


Though your last suggestion is excellent, I would have loved to see you IELTS Score(8) in the same signature.


----------



## ajayaustralia

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


Though, your last suggestion is excellent, I would have loved to see you IELTS Score(8) in the same signature apart from your PTE score for comparison.


----------



## AnjuS

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


Hi, no comments in NLP since that's not my expert area, but I have overall 8.5 band in IELTS with L/R at 9, S at 8.5 and lost my required points due to 7.5 in writing... I even applied EOR since I was sure of my writing attempt. No use. PTE was the only thing that helped me there with a 90 in all modules. Both of the scores I am talking about is in my first attempt at each. So joke or not, PTE helps. 

I'm sure going to be sad if they make it harder... Since that might be the only option someone might have... Like me.


----------



## tonhudung

ajayaustralia said:


> Though, your last suggestion is excellent, I would have loved to see you IELTS Score(8) in the same signature apart from your PTE score for comparison.


The fact that I can't do 8 all bands in IELTS is already a good comparison


----------



## ajayaustralia

AnjuS said:


> Hi, no comments in NLP since that's not my expert area, but I have overall 8.5 band in IELTS with L/R at 9, S at 8.5 and lost my required points due to 7.5 in writing... I even applied EOR since I was sure of my writing attempt. No use. PTE was the only thing that helped me there with a 90 in all modules. Both of the scores I am talking about is in my first attempt at each. So joke or not, PTE helps.
> 
> I'm sure going to be sad if they make it harder... Since that might be the only option someone might have... Like me.


Very true, Every exam has its own drawbacks, saying one of them is Joke is quite disappointing.

Regards/AJ


----------



## tonhudung

AnjuS said:


> Hi, no comments in NLP since that's not my expert area, but I have overall 8.5 band in IELTS with L/R at 9, S at 8.5 and lost my required points due to 7.5 in writing... I even applied EOR since I was sure of my writing attempt. No use. PTE was the only thing that helped me there with a 90 in all modules. Both of the scores I am talking about is in my first attempt at each. So joke or not, PTE helps.
> 
> I'm sure going to be sad if they make it harder... Since that might be the only option someone might have... Like me.


I benefit from it too, so no complain  but still it is not a proper English test though. My IELTS attempts was 8 overall but 7 in writing and with my horrible English, I don't think I will ever score 8 all bands in IELTS.


----------



## tonhudung

ajayaustralia said:


> Very true, Every exam has its own drawbacks, saying one of them is Joke is quite disappointing.
> 
> Regards/AJ


True, every exam has its own drawbacks. But some exams have more drawbacks than others. In case of PTE, it has serious drawbacks.

Why do I say so? because I personally trained people who don't speak English well to score 80+ in PTE speaking. When I say they don't speak English well, I mean they took IELTS 2, 3 times and they can't score above 6.5 or 7. Some even score 79+ PTE speaking while they can only score 6 in IELTS.


----------



## ajayaustralia

tonhudung said:


> The fact that I can't do 8 all bands in IELTS is already a good comparison


LOL, I don't have much to say, but I am sure you do realise what PTE has done for you in your OZ journey. Anyways, I got little disappointed with the word "Joke":nono: but then everyone has their own sense of humour.

Cheers and Best of Luck,

Ajay


----------



## ajayaustralia

tonhudung said:


> I benefit from it too, so no complain  but still it is not a proper English test though. My IELTS attempts was 8 overall but 7 in writing and with my horrible English, I don't think I will ever score 8 all bands in IELTS.


You have scored your desired marks in PTE and then you are closing doors for others. I don't get it what you got by posting your original message. You are sending a wrong message to immigration, I know a lot of people who have really improved their English while preparing for PTE.This is a public forum, I would have personally appreciated that you would have inspired people based on your PTE/PR journey or posted an article here on how to improve your English Skills.

Just a thought

Best of Luck,

AJ


----------



## Adelaidean

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


Great Post. Thanks for sharing a very honest review. And a very important point that we should take the exam as soon as possible before they make it too harder under the pressure of different world organizations. Your post has a sense of encouragement.


----------



## Ptera

I believe it has already become harder, especially in listening. Listening used to be one of the easiest part of PTE and now it´s one of the hardest..
Many words in fill in the blanks and write from dictation in listening is difficult to understand. I took my first PTE in March and it was really easy in listening (scored 82). However, now I cannot come even close to 79+ in listening..
I´m very sad and dissapointed.. However, will try until I pass it!


----------



## Oneshift

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


Let's add a perspective (fact) to the equation.

PTE removes all the subjectivity from assessment. The machine understands English and just English. No emotions/good or bad face/No gestures/No partiality in applying the principles/No lack of concentration/Deviation from the agenda/No if's and But's - Just English.

The algorithm is only doing what it is supposed to do - Evaluate on the basis of pre-determined - tested and passed algorithm which is agreed by Cambridge/BC to be comparable to IELTS.

Don't forget, YOU only have compared the two taking wrong measuring criteria i.e. your own failure and success.

Root cause of failure was not your "horrible English skills" but the subjectivity that IELTS brings in and make things unpredictable.

Can you, after clearing PTE with flying colours, guarantee the same results by delivering the same set of answers to 10 different evaluators in IELTS? Everyone knows the answer.
But my dear fellow immigrant, with PTE, YOU can guarantee the same results if the answer delivery is kept same. We have evidence to support this - that is revaluation results of so many candidates.

We just need to look things positively - Agencies like DIBP are evaluating English skills and not the skills of the evaluator.

No hard feelings for anyone. As it is said, think before you say.
And in this journey, support each other by not pulling the ladder which you are also standing on.

And in the end, start believing in yourself. You are now certified for next two years with superior English.


----------



## Ammar2017

Dear guys 
I need an urgent help, please see my attachments included 2 records one recorded on PTE practice test website and the second in local computer, the voice in website is not clear ever especially the S word is so bad in stress. Please what I do while I changed microphone and PC because. My speaking grade was 37 and fluency and pronunciation is 12. Is there any solution to be advised and please if you hear my clear voice, Is that fair to get this bad score. Thanks in advance
1.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy
2.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs


----------



## rhassan

Hi Guys,

I appeared in PTE for the third time and couldn't get my required band still. My speaking didn't go very well but I got 83 in it while my writing went brilliant, yet I only get 72. Please see my report card and tell me which areas I need to improve to get the higher score. I appearing in the exam again in 5 Days. Any suggestions will be appreciated. 

I am desperately looking for any tips and tricks.


----------



## mike129

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


I don't agree with you ! .PTE reading and listening is more tough than IELTS in my opinion but in writing and speaking in PTE is more generous in giving marks than IELTS ,that's all in my opinion !


----------



## Ammar2017

rhassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared in PTE for the third time and couldn't get my required band still. My speaking didn't go very well but I got 83 in it while my writing went brilliant, yet I only get 72. Please see my report card and tell me which areas I need to improve to get the higher score. I appearing in the exam again in 5 Days. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> I am desperately looking for any tips and tricks.


Could you see my issues in my speaking. I attached 2 records. Could you assist and assessment it?


----------



## arunhero

Hi Guys,

I have taken PTE twice and fail to get 65+ is Speaking section alone. I have few doubts with respect to speaking section. Some one please clarify my doubts.

PTE Attempt 1:R/S/L/W : 68/44/67/76
PTE Attempt 2:R/S/L/W : 72/49/71/80

1. Do we need to talk really fast in PTE speaking section.....?
2. Do we need to complete the tasks within 25 to 35 seconds rather than prolonging up to40 seconds.....?
3. Do we need to place the microphone below our lips to avoid the breathing sound....?
4.How to improve pronunciation...?

Thanks
Arun.V


----------



## rasinghb

arunhero said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have taken PTE twice and fail to get 65+ is Speaking section alone. I have few doubts with respect to speaking section. Some one please clarify my doubts.
> 
> PTE Attempt 1:R/S/L/W : 68/44/67/76
> PTE Attempt 2:R/S/L/W : 72/49/71/80
> 
> 1. Do we need to talk really fast in PTE speaking section.....?
> 2. Do we need to complete the tasks within 25 to 35 seconds rather than prolonging up to40 seconds.....?
> 3. Do we need to place the microphone below our lips to avoid the breathing sound....?
> 4.How to improve pronunciation...?
> 
> Thanks
> Arun.V


1. From my experience of reading other people's comments who have got 90 in speaking, yes you should speak fast.
2. Yes, you should try to complete it in max 25 seconds.
3. Navjot Brar has a very good video about the placement of microphone. A native english speaker was getting very low scores in speaking. He followed her advice and got through. 



 Above is the video
4. Practice my friend.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonhudung

1. Do we need to talk really fast in PTE speaking section.....?
*No*
2. Do we need to complete the tasks within 25 to 35 seconds rather than prolonging up to40 seconds.....?
*Speak naturally, if you prolong it, that means it is not natural*
3. Do we need to place the microphone below our lips to avoid the breathing sound....?
*You can try above your nose but I don't notice much different unless your breath heavily ? *
4.How to improve pronunciation...?
*Try this https://speechnotes.co/ and see if it can recognize 80% of your speech. Also note that it may not just because of your pronunciation, how about fluency and content? *


----------



## arunhero

Thanks a lot bro. I will start practicing.

Regards
Arun 



rasinghb said:


> 1. From my experience of reading other people's comments who have got 90 in speaking, yes you should speak fast.
> 2. Yes, you should try to complete it in max 25 seconds.
> 3. Navjot Brar has a very good video about the placement of microphone. A native english speaker was getting very low scores in speaking. He followed her advice and got through. Here is the video
> 4. Practice my friend.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Oneshift

arunhero said:


> Thanks a lot bro. I will start practicing.
> 
> Regards
> Arun


Arun - I would not confuse you with suggestions. You need to understand what is your natural style. If you need to speak like the native speaker - you would need extensive practice.
If you want to score with your natural accent - again you need to carve that with practice.

Refer to the channel where test taker is speaking in the normal tone, yet able to score 90. The speaker doesn't seem to be fast or loud. Your voice should be loud enough to be recorded clearly and not exhausting you with exertion.

Link to Channel: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45fifjdy2WLH72fpdajfdA

Practice Test A - Scores 90
Practice Test B - Score less than 90

This will help you understand what rate of speech and loudness can work wonders.

Regarding mic position - I would prefer below lips to avoid breath sound and keeping clear vision and undivided attention to screen.


----------



## dipanshub

Hi,

Could anybody tell what essay topics are flowing around in PTE actual exam in writing? I have my test scheduled next week.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## espionage

Is PTE increases the difficulties?
My recent test score shows that I didn't improve at all.


----------



## rasinghb

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anybody tell what essay topics are flowing around in PTE actual exam in writing? I have my test scheduled next week.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Does this help?


----------



## AnjuS

rhassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I appeared in PTE for the third time and couldn't get my required band still. My speaking didn't go very well but I got 83 in it while my writing went brilliant, yet I only get 72. Please see my report card and tell me which areas I need to improve to get the higher score. I appearing in the exam again in 5 Days. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> I am desperately looking for any tips and tricks.


Since writing score is low but written discourse shows higher, I think you're relying on templates. Writing marks are from R/L sections too in addition to writing. Try reducing some templates to include content. For eg, more of what is conveyed instead of he said or the speaker explained. 

Reading is purely time based and strategic. Synonyms play an important part here. 

Listening each subsection is either listen n read or listen n jot down notes. The filling blanks and highlight incorrect words rely on the ability to read a little faster than what's being told. Use tabs to move to next blank while still listening. Try to map some of what's being told (for MCMA, MCSA) as stories to choose the right answer(s).


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> 1. From my experience of reading other people's comments who have got 90 in speaking, yes you should speak fast.
> 2. Yes, you should try to complete it in max 25 seconds.
> 3. Navjot Brar has a very good video about the placement of microphone. A native english speaker was getting very low scores in speaking. He followed her advice and got through. Placement of microphone in PTE Above is the video
> 4. Practice my friend.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello,

Did you mean to finish Describe image and Retell lecture in 25 secs?


----------



## Ammar2017

Up... any suggestions please


----------



## Ammar2017

Ammar2017 said:


> Dear guys
> I need an urgent help, please see my attachments included 2 records one recorded on PTE practice test website and the second in local computer, the voice in website is not clear ever especially the S word is so bad in stress. Please what I do while I changed microphone and PC because. My speaking grade was 37 and fluency and pronunciation is 12. Is there any solution to be advised and please if you hear my clear voice, Is that fair to get this bad score. Thanks in advance
> 1.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy
> 2.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs


Any suggestions please in this regards!!!


----------



## braich.abhijeet

anmassaki said:


> Great job! How did you improve your speaking?


Pm me

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

tonhudung said:


> As someone who scored 90 all bands in PTE myself and also a researcher in natural language processing, I can tell you guys 2 things about PTE:
> 
> 1. PTE is a joke, it is not a proper English test and it is a way for Australian government to make money  why? because they don't want people to spend money on all those American and British English tests so they have to come out with their own test  PTE is machine scored, even better, they don't have to pay people to score the tests
> 
> 2. From a researcher's point of view, the current state of the art of natural language processing is not there yet for machine to be able to score language test properly. Anyone who works in NLP knows that fact  In term of language proficiency, 79+ PTE is far from IELTS 8 (I don't think I need to even emphasise this, otherwise people won't switch to PTE in the first place )
> 
> Since too many people score 79+ PTE easily, they are making PTE questions harder and harder so take PTE ASAP if you haven't already.


I am one of the fews who would totally agree to what you've said. While IELTS has human bias, PTE is no better.

No way PTE has developed an algorithm to correctly evaluate all sort of varied human speaking patterns and accent. PTE is no research and development company. All the major technical giants like Amazon Google Microsoft Apple are still struggling to make their existing setups perfect but does Siri Cortana Echo understand the native English speakers all the time? Hell no!!!

Admit it, not everyone is a an excellent speaker. It has nothing to do with language. I am one of those who would score 7 max in a honest IELTS evaluation. I am a good speaker not excellent.

Yet, I got 90 in speaking after several desperate attempts. I got this doing some unconventional things. Call it trick, cheating or pleasing the computer but the way i spoke in last attempt would fetch me mere 5 or so in IELTS. Not to forget, I clearly messed up in atleast 5 speaking questions. Those tricks were shared by someone who was scoring 90 in every attempt (sadly, she is still struggling with listening section). Later, i shared those tricks with others including my teammate and they all cleared speaking easily mostly 90.

So, people I don't care if Ajay or someone comes and starts backlash. If speaking is something that is holding you back, drop me PM. But be patient, i will not respond immediately.

And before you give me any bull****, remember, this is not a English Coaching forum. This is PTE forum and helping others to clear it where this flawed scorimg system holds someone back just because they are not doing something the computer expects which has nothing to do with language.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## shaq8055

Hi Abhi, have been following this thread for sometime now. Finding it difficult to get 79+. Can you let me know a few tips that might work in my favour to get my desired scores. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

braich.abhijeet

Dude, I don't have the option to send PM. If you send me your speaking tips I would be eternally grateful. I will be taking the test again next week, and speaking is the only section I didn't clear +79 in it last time.


----------



## shaq8055

Also not sure how to send you a PM as I'm not getting an option. Any way to contact you.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

shaq8055 said:


> Also not sure how to send you a PM as I'm not getting an option. Any way to contact you.


Hey Shaq,

You are unable to send a PM since you have less posts. Explore this forum and ask questions wherever you feel the need and that would get you the relevant permissions.

Coming to the speaking section case for your and Ahmed's benefit, I would recommend the following:
1. First go through E2Language video title 44 sounds of english just for a review.
2. Check out similar videos to understand the concepts.
3. Try recording your voice into the computer with an abstract from a news paper or an online article. Understand your flow as to how natural it is. You need not put any accent.
4. Speak a bit slow, a little loud than you normally speak (The best way to do is try recording your voice with some background sounds playing like a tv or something). This will also improve your concentration. (My experience in exam centers have shown me few folks tend to be loud which could be distracting)
5. Go through the mock tests on Speaking through you tube videos. (See how to perform in those - ofcourse you might not get any marks through videos but still it will give the necessary confidence)
6. This is the most important thing to do during the exam - RELAX

***Hope this helps guys. Seniors/peers can add further.


----------



## NRIN

Hi braich.abhijeet,

I also would like to contact you. But I don't know how to do that.


----------



## tonhudung

braich.abhijeet said:


> I am one of the fews who would totally agree to what you've said. While IELTS has human bias, PTE is no better.
> 
> No way PTE has developed an algorithm to correctly evaluate all sort of varied human speaking patterns and accent. PTE is no research and development company. All the major technical giants like Amazon Google Microsoft Apple are still struggling to make their existing setups perfect but does Siri Cortana Echo understand the native English speakers all the time? Hell no!!!
> 
> Admit it, not everyone is a an excellent speaker. It has nothing to do with language. I am one of those who would score 7 max in a honest IELTS evaluation. I am a good speaker not excellent.
> 
> Yet, I got 90 in speaking after several desperate attempts. I got this doing some unconventional things. Call it trick, cheating or pleasing the computer but the way i spoke in last attempt would fetch me mere 5 or so in IELTS. Not to forget, I clearly messed up in atleast 5 speaking questions. Those tricks were shared by someone who was scoring 90 in every attempt (sadly, she is still struggling with listening section). Later, i shared those tricks with others including my teammate and they all cleared speaking easily mostly 90.
> 
> So, people I don't care if Ajay or someone comes and starts backlash. If speaking is something that is holding you back, drop me PM. But be patient, i will not respond immediately.
> 
> And before you give me any bull****, remember, this is not a English Coaching forum. This is PTE forum and helping others to clear it where this flawed scorimg system holds someone back just because they are not doing something the computer expects which has nothing to do with language.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Actually I have no idea why some people telling me that "I'm pulling the ladder" 
Perhaps it is the way I phrase my post? Look at the number of answers I gave each day to people here, I have lodged my application, yes but if I am pulling the ladder why the hell do I stay on in this forum and give answers almost on a daily basis 

Understand my message exactly as it says, not how you interpret it. 

With the number of people scoring "Superior in English" that 99.99% come from PTE test, do you think immigration has not come to notice it already?

IETLS is biased, yes it is but the entire education system is biased anyway. Your primary school, secondary school, university exams all scored by human. The score in IELTS may not be consistent between scorers but I am sure it does not deviate that much. Also, each test is scored by 2 people, one on-site and one offline later from the recording. 

If you want to be superior in English in IELTS, you really need to be. And if you are really good at English, then it is less important who score you.

Now, for PTE, it is not biased, very consistent. But it is consistently bad unfortunately. How the heck Pearson has an algorithm to score human language why the whole world has not come to that stage yet.  That's why in PTE speaking you can ******** your way through and get 90 while you simply can't with a human. 

In PTE training, most of the time trainers tell you tricks, how to beat and cheat the system and less of how to actually improve your English. Still you need to improve your English but that is not the main part in beating PTE.

So bottom line is, yes PTE is a joke but it is good for immigration. Take it ASAP while it lasts. :lock1::lock1:


----------



## shaq8055

Hi Ravi,

Thank you so much, will visit other posts and watch e2 language like you mentioned.


----------



## Umarchodhary

i think we should now create another thread to discuss whether PTE software is good or not and lets help ppl score 79+ here in this thread meanwhile


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you mean to finish Describe image and Retell lecture in 25 secs?


Nope, only read aloud. In Describe image also, if you speak at a good pace, 25 seconds of content is enough.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> Nope, only read aloud. In Describe image also, if you speak at a good pace, 25 seconds of content is enough.


Let me try this in the next Mock.?

Did you have your second mock?


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Let me try this in the next Mock.?
> 
> Did you have your second mock?


No, I directly appeared for the test today.

I must say, Reading was difficult when compared to mock. I was able to finish it just in nick of time.

Also, I got a couple of video lectures in addition to audio ones. Doesn't make any difference but just FYI to all forum members.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> No, I directly appeared for the test today.
> 
> I must say, Reading was difficult when compared to mock. I was able to finish it just in nick of time.
> 
> Also, I got a couple of video lectures in addition to audio ones. Doesn't make any difference but just FYI to all forum members.


Sent u a PM.


----------



## Ilay

Umarchodhary said:


> i think we should now create another thread to discuss whether PTE software is good or not and lets help ppl score 79+ here in this thread meanwhile




I totally agree because seeing such messages just bring me down and stresses me out worrying whether i will be able to clear the exam before they make it more complicated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

tonhudung said:


> Actually I have no idea why some people telling me that "I'm pulling the ladder"
> Perhaps it is the way I phrase my post? Look at the number of answers I gave each day to people here, I have lodged my application, yes but if I am pulling the ladder why the hell do I stay on in this forum and give answers almost on a daily basis
> 
> Understand my message exactly as it says, not how you interpret it.
> 
> With the number of people scoring "Superior in English" that 99.99% come from PTE test, do you think immigration has not come to notice it already?
> 
> IETLS is biased, yes it is but the entire education system is biased anyway. Your primary school, secondary school, university exams all scored by human. The score in IELTS may not be consistent between scorers but I am sure it does not deviate that much. Also, each test is scored by 2 people, one on-site and one offline later from the recording.
> 
> If you want to be superior in English in IELTS, you really need to be. And if you are really good at English, then it is less important who score you.
> 
> Now, for PTE, it is not biased, very consistent. But it is consistently bad unfortunately. How the heck Pearson has an algorithm to score human language why the whole world has not come to that stage yet.  That's why in PTE speaking you can ******** your way through and get 90 while you simply can't with a human.
> 
> In PTE training, most of the time trainers tell you tricks, how to beat and cheat the system and less of how to actually improve your English. Still you need to improve your English but that is not the main part in beating PTE.
> 
> So bottom line is, yes PTE is a joke but it is good for immigration. Take it ASAP while it lasts. :lock1::lock1:




I agree. I guess there is no link between a superior english to please a software.

A simple software program takes an input , processes it and gives you output.

Please focus on the "input", it expects an input and it is only this input that all matters to it. As Abhijeet logically put, it is unbiased, that means, it does not discriminate between an Indian test taker with an native speaker, all it needs is that input that it understands..

I guess that is all what Abhijeet is trying to say....he is not asking anyone to cheat..he is just asking give the software its input and you will receive what you want..

Thanks,
Arriesh


----------



## Ammar2017

Ilay said:


> I totally agree because seeing such messages just bring me down and stresses me out worrying whether i will be able to clear the exam before they make it more complicated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a problem in my voice when I compare it between my own recorder and pte practice website. It's very different while in website the sound is not clear and I can see my 's' pronoun is very funny . could you see my recording voice one in PTE website and second is in my local machine recorder.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs


----------



## opto

Did the exam yesterday and received as follows:

Thank you all for the tips. I will be happy to share any questions you might have.


----------



## Ilay

Ammar2017 said:


> I have a problem in my voice when I compare it between my own recorder and pte practice website. It's very different while in website the sound is not clear and I can see my 's' pronoun is very funny . could you see my recording voice one in PTE website and second is in my local machine recorder.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs




I cant open the files for some reason, sorry. Can you try it again please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammar2017

opto said:


> Did the exam yesterday and received as follows:
> 
> Thank you all for the tips. I will be happy to share any questions you might have.


Congratulation man, you are a superman 
could you analysis my case in my previous comment. 

Thanks,


----------



## Ammar2017

Ilay said:


> I cant open the files for some reason, sorry. Can you try it again please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://drive.google.com/file/d/15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy/view


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs

I hope this will work now!


----------



## Ilay

Ammar2017 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy/view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will work now!













Im afraid nope 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammar2017

Ilay said:


> Im afraid nope
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I afraid because you opened through IPAD


----------



## Ammar2017

Ammar2017 said:


> I afraid because you opened through IPAD


I guess that you need an account in gmail to allow to open it.


----------



## Ammar2017

Ilay said:


> Im afraid nope
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


could give me your email to send the records to you or if you want send me it as PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Ilay

Ammar2017 said:


> could give me your email to send the records to you or if you want send me it as PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




But i open it with google drive on my ipad after i logged into my account. So far i have been able to download other people’s recordings.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Ammar2017 said:


> could give me your email to send the records to you or if you want send me it as PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I can’t find your name on the list, can you plead pm me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

opto said:


> Did the exam yesterday and received as follows:
> 
> Thank you all for the tips. I will be happy to share any questions you might have.


Great scores mate.

I've noticed that people complain that Listening and Reading parts are becoming harder in the PTE-A.
Have you taken the exam previously? Or is this your first attempt?
What is your observation regarding above statement?


----------



## Ammar2017

Ilay said:


> I can’t find your name on the list, can you plead pm me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM has sent dear.


----------



## Ilay

Ammar2017 said:


> I afraid because you opened through IPAD




Ok, i will try in on my laptop too then..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

According to my knowledge, in the exam, we will be safe as long as we stick only to British English Spelling or American English Spelling. I've noticed, in most cases, "S" is replaced by "Z". For instance, Summarise in British English and Summarize in American English. 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## OzDown

OzDown said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the following score in my previous attempt. Not sure where I lacked in listening section, but i am still short of that magical figure (of 79+ each). Please suggest, how many times i need to attempt to achieve it.
> 
> LRSW - 77 81 81 90



Finally, got the desired in second attempt. Honestly, i was not expecting this. Thanks to everyone in this group for sharing encouraging and enriching experiences.

LRSW - *82 83 89 83* :tea:


----------



## dipanshub

opto said:


> Did the exam yesterday and received as follows:
> 
> Thank you all for the tips. I will be happy to share any questions you might have.


Congrats for the score.

Which essay topic did you get in the exam? And any tips/tricks for the listening section that you would like to give?


----------



## DN7C

OzDown said:


> Finally, got the desired in second attempt. Honestly, i was not expecting this. Thanks to everyone in this group for sharing encouraging and enriching experiences.
> 
> LRSW - *82 83 89 83* :tea:


Congratulations mate!

I too got 77 for Listening and 79+ for other sections.
What did you do exactly to improve your Listening skills?
Has the Listening section changed significantly over the recent past? Just wondered as I took my last PTE ages ago.


----------



## OzDown

DN7C said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> I too got 77 for Listening and 79+ for other sections.
> What did you do exactly to improve your Listening skills?
> Has the Listening section changed significantly over the recent past? Just wondered as I took my last PTE ages ago.


Thanks buddy!

I got the below, some of which when I saw, made me excited.

1) Couple of MCMAs were repeated (i was thrilled and this saved me time as well)
2) MCSAs were simple.
3) Guess the last word/phrase were guessable.
4) In one of the "highlight incorrect word", speaker was lightening fast with life threatening Scottish accent. I missed few words over there.
5) Fill in the blanks were easy again.
6) Write from dictation was the section I lost max points, they were lengthy and few words were difficult to understand as well. I got 4 and i was sure of only one of them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DN7C

OzDown said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I got the below, some of which when I saw, made me excited.
> 
> 1) Couple of MCMAs were repeated (i was thrilled and this saved me time as well)
> 2) MCSAs were simple.
> 3) Guess the last word/phrase were guessable.
> 4) In one of the "highlight incorrect word", speaker was lightening fast with life threatening Scottish accent. I missed few words over there.
> 5) Fill in the blanks were easy again.
> 6) Write from dictation was the section I lost max points, they were lengthy and few words were difficult to understand as well. I got 4 and i was sure of only one of them.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for the reply mate. Every info/detail helps!


----------



## bapudamunda

DN7C said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> 
> 
> I too got 77 for Listening and 79+ for other sections.
> 
> What did you do exactly to improve your Listening skills?
> 
> Has the Listening section changed significantly over the recent past? Just wondered as I took my last PTE ages ago.




I attempted the test recently and in one of the listening question, the recording was held between a interviewer and basketball coach. Listening to this recording I could even hear to the background sounds of a basketball match being played at the same time. Make it too difficult to understand in such an chaotic atmosphere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Sir, could you please help me exploring the options where i can practise some material which could possibly be repeated in exam as u said some of the mcma were repeated. Iam curious to know that is there any source where i can get these questions for practice.
P. S- Need this precious guidance as i need 79+ anyhow in pte. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

OzDown said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I got the below, some of which when I saw, made me excited.
> 
> 1) Couple of MCMAs were repeated (i was thrilled and this saved me time as well)
> 2) MCSAs were simple.
> 3) Guess the last word/phrase were guessable.
> 4) In one of the "highlight incorrect word", speaker was lightening fast with life threatening Scottish accent. I missed few words over there.
> 5) Fill in the blanks were easy again.
> 6) Write from dictation was the section I lost max points, they were lengthy and few words were difficult to understand as well. I got 4 and i was sure of only one of them.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Congrats dear, did you also get repeated Summarize Written Texts and what were the essay topics (1 or 2 essays)?


Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## pterog

Can anyone give me link to compiled PTE-A Short Answers to Questions?

Thanks.


----------



## OzDown

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats dear, did you also get repeated Summarize Written Texts and what were the essay topics (1 or 2 essays)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


Nope, no repeated SWTs and moreover the ones which I got this time were too complex to understand. In fact, I was worried about Writing section as got the idea of my performance in SWT section. Vocab was too difficult to understand.

Essay topic was not too challenging - "Effect of Law on Human behavior"

My 2 cents in regards to Writing section:

1) Content, Grammar, Spelling and word count hold the score.
2) Even if you mess the SWTs (which happen in my case), make sure that you do good in Essay, Fill in the blanks (Reading section), Fill in the blanks (Listening) and Write from Dictation. This will still take you past 79.
Above sections of Reading and Listening contributes to writing heavily, believe me.
3) I was unsure of Summary in one of the SWTs hence i tried to compensate content by error free grammar and spelling (but do not attempt to go off-topic totally)


----------



## sabhishek982

OzDown said:


> Nope, no repeated SWTs and moreover the ones which I got this time were too complex to understand. In fact, I was worried about Writing section as got the idea of my performance in SWT section. Vocab was too difficult to understand.
> 
> Essay topic was not too challenging - "Effect of Law on Human behavior"
> 
> My 2 cents in regards to Writing section:
> 
> 1) Content, Grammar, Spelling and word count hold the score.
> 2) Even if you mess the SWTs (which happen in my case), make sure that you do good in Essay, Fill in the blanks (Reading section), Fill in the blanks (Listening) and Write from Dictation. This will still take you past 79.
> Above sections of Reading and Listening contributes to writing heavily, believe me.
> 3) I was unsure of Summary in one of the SWTs hence i tried to compensate content by error free grammar and spelling (but do not attempt to go off-topic totally)


Thank you for giving these details. All the best for your next step.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

Since I have been getting many private messages, I will try to summarise my experience of PTE here, for the benefit of a larger group.

First of all something about my personal profile.
-I read 5-7 good books a year, which means that I am quite comfortable with reading for comprehension and can fairly claim to have a good vocabulary. 
-I waste a lot of time watching TV series on Netflix etc, meaning that I have no problem in understanding different accents, hence once aspect of listening was covered.
-I speak english on a daily basis at work.

I took the first practice test after familiarizing myself thoroughly with the format of the test, 
And did the second practice test after practicing 3 areas which i thought i was weak at.

*Practice test A: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/83
Practice test B: 90/90/90/90

PTE: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/89*

All in all about 50 hours of preparation including practice tests.

Resources: Official guide to PTE and Practice test plus.


----------



## DN7C

Ammar2017 said:


> I have a problem in my voice when I compare it between my own recorder and pte practice website. It's very different while in website the sound is not clear and I can see my 's' pronoun is very funny . could you see my recording voice one in PTE website and second is in my local machine recorder.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15tfYYlr027zP3T0B4m401SkmwVaahdQy
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0DrTcUy40RmLRte4UxWkDL9czMNXhZs


Your second recording is much clearer. 
One suggestion is to improve intonation; the rise and fall of the voice in speaking.


----------



## opto

I will start with the Writing section first:

Essay topic:

*"The disadvantages of tourism can be advantages for developing countries". Discuss this statement with examples...*

I read it like 50 times and couldn't be sure what it means. Anyway I had to write something so i ended up writing disadvantages of tourism. Now that I come to think of it, it probably asked for writing advantages of tourism for developing countries.

I wrote 202 words. Thats it!! I didn't have much time left to check spellings etc. I think i must have made a few.

I wrote whatever, with good grammar and decent vocab like 'Imperative', 'Pivotal' etc

I used both US and British english and turned out to be okay.

I had 3 summarise written text (in one sentence). During my practice I found out that I was not comfortable with writing long sentences with too many commas. So I wrote simple sentences 20-25 words, with probably one comma.
The thing is I really really tried to understand the meaning to each paragraph, and tried to include the key info from each paragraph in the one sentence. *I think the key is write error free sentences with atleast 1-2 keywords from each paragraph.*


----------



## DN7C

opto said:


> Since I have been getting many private messages, I will try to summarise my experience of PTE here, for the benefit of a larger group.
> 
> First of all something about my personal profile.
> -I read 5-7 good books a year, which means that I am quite comfortable with reading for comprehension and can fairly claim to have a good vocabulary.
> -I waste a lot of time watching TV series on Netflix etc, meaning that I have no problem in understanding different accents, hence once aspect of listening was covered.
> -I speak english on a daily basis at work.
> 
> I took the first practice test after familiarizing myself thoroughly with the format of the test,
> And did the second practice test after practicing 3 areas which i thought i was weak at.
> 
> *Practice test A: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/83
> Practice test B: 90/90/90/90
> 
> PTE: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/89*
> 
> All in all about 50 hours of preparation including practice tests Resources: Official guide to PTE and Practice test plus.


Your's is an exceptional case, mate.
Haven't seen anyone scoring 90's in the mock tests. 

Congratulations!


----------



## opto

Reading:

As I said I read book from time to time.

I had 2 relatively simple re-order paragraphs. Re-order paragraphs is also one of the area which i practised from CAT websites etc. I did like 40-50 questions. With practice I came to understand what to look for to connect sentences.

For fill in the blanks, I read the paragraphs really carefully to understand the meaning and tried to guess in my mind what words could come. And then looked at the options. I remember there were 2-3 sentences which were bit difficult. Otherwise it was fine, I finished 3 minutes before.
Again for multiple choice questions, I tried to understand the paragraph completely. And it was easy then to find the answer. I think it is not a bad idea to quickly look at the question before reading, to know what to read for.


----------



## opto

Listening:

Summarise spoken text: I made notes of keywords (no sentences at all) of summarise spoken text. During my practice I noticed that focussing too much on note making hampered my ability to understand the lecture. Hence I wrote only keywords and tried to understand the main message of the lecture. Then I wrote 3-4 simple sentences about 50 words in total, covering the main message. 

MCQ: I would quickly look at the question and close my eyes and listened really carefully to the audio. I got short audios of 45-60 seconds. I think if you really try to understand the audio, you should have no problem in answering these question. 

Fill In the blanks: Also listened carefully and wrote whatever misspelled words along the audio and corrected them later. The speakers in all these questions spoke clearly and to my surprise quite slowly.

In practice I found the select missing words (at the end of sentence) questions a bit difficult. However, in the real test the audios were short, about 2 sentences. Here you cant do the question right if you dont understand the context of the audio. Most the options seems right, so if you understand the context well, you can make the right choice.

Write from dictation: I wrote the sentences first in my writing pad ( I practiced this way). The sentences were short and simple.

My general advice in listening is just don't panic. I missed lot of words here and there but with some common sense I was able to do it comfortably.


----------



## opto

Speaking:

Here comes the fun part.

I expected some sort of surrounding noise but boy was I wrong. As soon as the test started, the room turned into a fish market. Atleast 3 people were shouting their ass off. I had a sore throat already and at that point I thought my test is screwed.

However, and this should clear a lot of doubts of people. I put the microphone at the level of my lower lip (didnt do any lower than this). I did not cover the microphone with my palms or anything. And I spoke in my moderate voice, not too slow and no shouting at all. And it worked out all fine. 

Some general points about my speaking:
- I have a tendency to emphasise on keywords in real life, and I think this greatly helps in PTE
- I spoke with a speed of maybe 1.2X of my normal speed

Read aloud was easy. I read the sentences before, identified the punctuations and all and just read through. I think I fumbled in 1 sentence
Repeat sentences were shorter than any practice book. There were 2 which were a bit longer and missed some words from them, but anyway spoke fluently and skipped words

Describe Image: This was the easiest part for me since I practiced some 50 odd examples. I was apprehensive about this as everyone in the forum seemed scared of this. I followed a super simple template:
First sentence was about the title of the graph (no rephrasing etc, just as it is). Second sentence was maximum value, third minimum value and last sentence was another value in some different year. In most of them I spoke for 20-25 seconds and clicked next.

Re-tell lecture: Again I did not go crazy about making notes, just some keywords and maybe some phrases, and repeated them in my own simple sentences. I did not try to make it fancy, skipped the part I was not sure about. Just spoke simple relevant sentences using 1-2 of my keywords and thats it. Spoke about 20-25 seconds.

Guys don't go crazy looking for answer short questions. This not an aptitude test. The questions are super basic and everyone should be able to do it. I didnt know 1 answer, so clicked next.

In summary, I made quite some mistakes, I fumbled 2-3 times, missed on short answer question, missed few words in at-least 2 repeat sentence
I must also add that in image/graph question atleast on 2 occasions I spoke wrongly about max and min values. The only thing was I spoke clearly and fluently. So dont go nuts on content, keep calm and speak on.

Hope this helps. All the best everyone.


----------



## Ilay

opto said:


> Reading:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said I read book from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 relatively simple re-order paragraphs. Re-order paragraphs is also one of the area which i practised from CAT websites etc. I did like 40-50 questions. With practice I came to understand what to look for to connect sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> For fill in the blanks, I read the paragraphs really carefully to understand the meaning and tried to guess in my mind what words could come. And then looked at the options. I remember there were 2-3 sentences which were bit difficult. Otherwise it was fine, I finished 3 minutes before.
> 
> Again for multiple choice questions, I tried to understand the paragraph completely. And it was easy then to find the answer. I think it is not a bad idea to quickly look at the question before reading, to know what to read for.




Congrats bro,

Would you mind sharing what website you used to practice reorder paras for other aspirants to practice too, as it is really hard to find the correct material to practice for pte.

Hope moderators wont mind such shares as it is for the sake of members of this forum..

Cheers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opto

Ilay said:


> Congrats bro,
> 
> Would you mind sharing what website you used to practice reorder paras for other aspirants to practice too, as it is really hard to find the correct material to practice for pte.
> 
> Hope moderators wont mind such shares as it is for the sake of members of this forum..
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think i randomly googled "CAT parajumble questions". There is one website called 2iiim, which has those questions.

I think a google search of "CAT VERBAL QUESTIONS - PARAGRAPH COMPLETION" will take you to the website.

while practicing don't forget to analyse the question after you know the answer. Try to identify the words which refer to previous information or the words which hint at next information. These questions are surprisingly easy to solve once you get the hang of it.


----------



## opto

DN7C said:


> According to my knowledge, in the exam, we will be safe as long as we stick only to British English Spelling or American English Spelling. I've noticed, in most cases, "S" is replaced by "Z". For instance, Summarise in British English and Summarize in American English.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


I used both randomly and it was okay. I read somewhere, I think in the official scoring guide that either spellings are accepted.


----------



## opto

DN7C said:


> Great scores mate.
> 
> I've noticed that people complain that Listening and Reading parts are becoming harder in the PTE-A.
> Have you taken the exam previously? Or is this your first attempt?
> What is your observation regarding above statement?


I don't know how hard the test were previously since this was my first attempt at PTE. I can only tell you in comparison to the official mock tests. And I think the level is quite similar. There were 2-3 fill in the blank sentences which I though were challenging but in the end they were quite manageable. For reading I can say that time is a crucial factor. So while practicing also do it in a time-bound manner.
Listening questions were standard TED talk type, some British, some Australians, some American. There was one with 'old radio type bad transmission antenna problem' type sound, difficult to understand but it was still understandable. 

I don't know about level but marking is still generous. I have a feel i made more mistakes than the mock tests and still scored the same.
I would suggest don't try to get into these things and identify your weak areas. And just work on improving them.


----------



## mike129

I just took the mock test a for the third time , L75,R66,S73,W67 ...I have no idea what to do to I am always stuck in the 60th in writing , and I need to increase my point to above 70th in writing ? any advice from the experts ?


----------



## mavivj

mavivj said:


> Hi,
> I had given 2 attempts. I am planning for my third attempt to score 79+ in each section. I am practising with E2 Language (Subscription) and PTE Gold youtube channel.
> 
> Below are my previous scores.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
> L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70
> 
> I need all your ideas and suggestions to achieve this time.


Hi all,
Could you please give me your suggestions on this. I am planning to take my exam in next 10 days. Please guide me.


----------



## tonhudung

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> Could you please give me your suggestions on this. I am planning to take my exam in next 10 days. Please guide me.


Try this:

*1. Summarize paragraph in one sentence:*
Use structure:* This passage focused on [topic] as it denotes not only [idea 1] but also [idea 2]; therefore it can be concluded that [idea 3] and [idea 4].*
Why this is good: You need points for both CONTENT and GRAMMAR. Some people recommend writing only 30-35 words to avoid grammatical mistakes but then it is hard to score for CONTENT with only 30-35 words. This structure combines [not only .. but also] and the semi-colon to give you perfect grammar for a long sentence. With long sentence, you can score better in CONTENT and still you can be sure about the grammar.

*2. Essay writing*

Usually write 4 parts

Part 1: 
Sentence 1: Opening sentence
Sentence 2: Rephrase the topic

Part 2 (main idea 1):
Sentence 1: Opening sentence
Sentence 2: Say something to support sentence 1
Sentence 3: Give example, starts by "For example..."
Sentence 4: Closing sentence

Part 3 (main idea 2):
Sentence 1: Opening sentence
Sentence 2: Say something to support sentence 1
Sentence 3: Give example, starts by "For example..."
Sentence 4: Closing sentence

Part 4 (conclusion)
Sentence 1: With all the above mentioned arguments, it can be concluded that...[conclusion here]

After you're done with the essay, spend around 3-5 minutes to check all grammar and another 3 minutes to replace all the common words with more more "sexy" words. For example, replace "importance" with "significance", put some complicated phrase like "Linked to this is the fact that ...", "To begin with, a variety of reasons can be offered to explain why I am in favour of XXX", "In addition, it is worth pointing out that it is widely held that ..." etc...


----------



## harikarki

Hi abhijeet, I’d love to get tips about speaking but As I’m new member of this forum which restrict me to PM you. Could you Please help me. Thanks




braich.abhijeet said:


> I am one of the fews who would totally agree to what you've said. While IELTS has human bias, PTE is no better.
> 
> No way PTE has developed an algorithm to correctly evaluate all sort of varied human speaking patterns and accent. PTE is no research and development company. All the major technical giants like Amazon Google Microsoft Apple are still struggling to make their existing setups perfect but does Siri Cortana Echo understand the native English speakers all the time? Hell no!!!
> 
> Admit it, not everyone is a an excellent speaker. It has nothing to do with language. I am one of those who would score 7 max in a honest IELTS evaluation. I am a good speaker not excellent.
> 
> Yet, I got 90 in speaking after several desperate attempts. I got this doing some unconventional things. Call it trick, cheating or pleasing the computer but the way i spoke in last attempt would fetch me mere 5 or so in IELTS. Not to forget, I clearly messed up in atleast 5 speaking questions. Those tricks were shared by someone who was scoring 90 in every attempt (sadly, she is still struggling with listening section). Later, i shared those tricks with others including my teammate and they all cleared speaking easily mostly 90.
> 
> So, people I don't care if Ajay or someone comes and starts backlash. If speaking is something that is holding you back, drop me PM. But be patient, i will not respond immediately.
> 
> And before you give me any bull****, remember, this is not a English Coaching forum. This is PTE forum and helping others to clear it where this flawed scorimg system holds someone back just because they are not doing something the computer expects which has nothing to do with language.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## nader_amj

OzDown said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the below, some of which when I saw, made me excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Couple of MCMAs were repeated (i was thrilled and this saved me time as well)
> 
> 2) MCSAs were simple.
> 
> 3) Guess the last word/phrase were guessable.
> 
> 4) In one of the "highlight incorrect word", speaker was lightening fast with life threatening Scottish accent. I missed few words over there.
> 
> 5) Fill in the blanks were easy again.
> 
> 6) Write from dictation was the section I lost max points, they were lengthy and few words were difficult to understand as well. I got 4 and i was sure of only one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




Hi buddy, what do you mean by MCMAs were repeated? Are they repeated from previous exams you appeared to or they are repeated from a PDF file or something? If you can share this file I will be grateful!

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

OzDown said:


> Finally, got the desired in second attempt. Honestly, i was not expecting this. Thanks to everyone in this group for sharing encouraging and enriching experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> LRSW - *82 83 89 83* :tea:




Congratulations mate! Could you share some tips on essay writing? Have you used any templates that could fetch you 79+? If so, share it with us please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

nader_amj said:


> Hi buddy, what do you mean by MCMAs were repeated? Are they repeated from previous exams you appeared to or they are repeated from a PDF file or something? If you can share this file I will be grateful!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would also like to know about this material.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj

tonhudung said:


> Try this:
> 
> *1. Summarize paragraph in one sentence:*
> Use structure:* This passage focused on [topic] as it denotes not only [idea 1] but also [idea 2]; therefore it can be concluded that [idea 3] and [idea 4].*
> Why this is good: You need points for both CONTENT and GRAMMAR. Some people recommend writing only 30-35 words to avoid grammatical mistakes but then it is hard to score for CONTENT with only 30-35 words. This structure combines [not only .. but also] and the semi-colon to give you perfect grammar for a long sentence. With long sentence, you can score better in CONTENT and still you can be sure about the grammar.
> 
> *2. Essay writing*
> 
> Usually write 4 parts
> 
> Part 1:
> Sentence 1: Opening sentence
> Sentence 2: Rephrase the topic
> 
> Part 2 (main idea 1):
> Sentence 1: Opening sentence
> Sentence 2: Say something to support sentence 1
> Sentence 3: Give example, starts by "For example..."
> Sentence 4: Closing sentence
> 
> Part 3 (main idea 2):
> Sentence 1: Opening sentence
> Sentence 2: Say something to support sentence 1
> Sentence 3: Give example, starts by "For example..."
> Sentence 4: Closing sentence
> 
> Part 4 (conclusion)
> Sentence 1: With all the above mentioned arguments, it can be concluded that...[conclusion here]
> 
> After you're done with the essay, spend around 3-5 minutes to check all grammar and another 3 minutes to replace all the common words with more more "sexy" words. For example, replace "importance" with "significance", put some complicated phrase like "Linked to this is the fact that ...", "To begin with, a variety of reasons can be offered to explain why I am in favour of XXX", "In addition, it is worth pointing out that it is widely held that ..." etc...


Thanks much for your ideas.


----------



## rasinghb

Got my PTE results.
LRSW: 90 90 90 90

Thanks to all the contributors to this forum. I would like specifically like to thank braich.abhijeet and GUNBUN for their inputs and suggestions.

My preparation resources:
1. Navjot Brar videos.
2. E2Language videos and webinars. 
3. wenbo.tv 
4. Two free practice tests at practicepte.com
5. One practice test at ptepractice.com (Mock Test A)

Tips and suggestions:
1. Tips suggested by braich.abhijeet and opto are great.
2. In addition, practice reading as this is the only one in which I found time was a little tight.
3. Do not waste more time on MCSAs.
4. Focus more on WFDs.
5. E2Language essay writing method is helpful.
6. Do not waste your money on paid practice tests available all over internet. There are plenty of free tests available. Spend money only on PTE practice tests A and B.


----------



## AussizMig

rasinghb said:


> Got my PTE results.
> LRSW: 90 90 90 90
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors to this forum. I would like specifically like to thank braich.abhijeet and GUNBUN for their inputs and suggestions.
> 
> My preparation resources:
> 1. Navjot Brar videos.
> 2. E2Language videos and webinars.
> 3. wenbo.tv
> 4. Two free practice tests at practicepte.com
> 5. One practice test at ptepractice.com (Mock Test A)
> 
> Tips and suggestions:
> 1. Tips suggested by braich.abhijeet and opto are great.
> 2. In addition, practice reading as this is the only one in which I found time was a little tight.
> 3. Do not waste more time on MCSAs.
> 4. Focus more on WFDs.
> 5. E2Language essay writing method is helpful.
> 6. Do not waste your money on paid practice tests available all over internet. There are plenty of free tests available. Spend money only on PTE practice tests A and B.


Congrats buddy!!

Please help me as well specifically in speaking section.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

rasinghb said:


> Got my PTE results.
> LRSW: 90 90 90 90
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors to this forum. I would like specifically like to thank braich.abhijeet and GUNBUN for their inputs and suggestions.
> 
> My preparation resources:
> 1. Navjot Brar videos.
> 2. E2Language videos and webinars.
> 3. wenbo.tv
> 4. Two free practice tests at practicepte.com
> 5. One practice test at ptepractice.com (Mock Test A)
> 
> Tips and suggestions:
> 1. Tips suggested by braich.abhijeet and opto are great.
> 2. In addition, practice reading as this is the only one in which I found time was a little tight.
> 3. Do not waste more time on MCSAs.
> 4. Focus more on WFDs.
> 5. E2Language essay writing method is helpful.
> 6. Do not waste your money on paid practice tests available all over internet. There are plenty of free tests available. Spend money only on PTE practice tests A and B.


Congratulations!!! Great score 

Could you please tell us your SWT, Retell Lecture and Essay Topics, if you remember any?


----------



## abeerjabbar

*Disappointing results*

HI!

I appeared in PTE Exam couple of days back and got my very disappointing results in speaking. My score in speaking is 64 whereas the pronunciation skill is only 21. Should i go for reassessment or not? is it worthwhile?
My all scores are 

L/R/S/W 71/69/64/69

Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 76
Pronunciation 21
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 71
Written Disclosure 77

Please guide


----------



## Ilay

opto said:


> Speaking:
> 
> Here comes the fun part.
> 
> I expected some sort of surrounding noise but boy was I wrong. As soon as the test started, the room turned into a fish market. Atleast 3 people were shouting their ass off. I had a sore throat already and at that point I thought my test is screwed.
> 
> However, and this should clear a lot of doubts of people. I put the microphone at the level of my lower lip (didnt do any lower than this). I did not cover the microphone with my palms or anything. And I spoke in my moderate voice, not too slow and no shouting at all. And it worked out all fine.
> 
> Some general points about my speaking:
> - I have a tendency to emphasise on keywords in real life, and I think this greatly helps in PTE
> - I spoke with a speed of maybe 1.2X of my normal speed
> 
> Read aloud was easy. I read the sentences before, identified the punctuations and all and just read through. I think I fumbled in 1 sentence
> Repeat sentences were shorter than any practice book. There were 2 which were a bit longer and missed some words from them, but anyway spoke fluently and skipped words
> 
> Describe Image: This was the easiest part for me since I practiced some 50 odd examples. I was apprehensive about this as everyone in the forum seemed scared of this. I followed a super simple template:
> First sentence was about the title of the graph (no rephrasing etc, just as it is). Second sentence was maximum value, third minimum value and last sentence was another value in some different year. In most of them I spoke for 20-25 seconds and clicked next.
> 
> Re-tell lecture: Again I did not go crazy about making notes, just some keywords and maybe some phrases, and repeated them in my own simple sentences. I did not try to make it fancy, skipped the part I was not sure about. Just spoke simple relevant sentences using 1-2 of my keywords and thats it. Spoke about 20-25 seconds.
> 
> Guys don't go crazy looking for answer short questions. This not an aptitude test. The questions are super basic and everyone should be able to do it. I didnt know 1 answer, so clicked next.
> 
> In summary, I made quite some mistakes, I fumbled 2-3 times, missed on short answer question, missed few words in at-least 2 repeat sentence
> I must also add that in image/graph question atleast on 2 occasions I spoke wrongly about max and min values. The only thing was I spoke clearly and fluently. So dont go nuts on content, keep calm and speak on.
> 
> Hope this helps. All the best everyone.




Hey mate, what i dont get in this template of di, when you have 4 different line of a line chart ( unemployment rate of 4 different age groups with and without a degree) increasing, decreasing, fluctuating, overtaking each other, how can you say only one highest, lowest and another value in different years plus summary in 20-25 sec? Even reading the age groups and qualifications take forever..

Can you please enlighten us?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

rasinghb said:


> Got my PTE results.
> LRSW: 90 90 90 90
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors to this forum. I would like specifically like to thank braich.abhijeet and GUNBUN for their inputs and suggestions.
> 
> My preparation resources:
> 1. Navjot Brar videos.
> 2. E2Language videos and webinars.
> 3. wenbo.tv
> 4. Two free practice tests at practicepte.com
> 5. One practice test at ptepractice.com (Mock Test A)
> 
> Tips and suggestions:
> 1. Tips suggested by braich.abhijeet and opto are great.
> 2. In addition, practice reading as this is the only one in which I found time was a little tight.
> 3. Do not waste more time on MCSAs.
> 4. Focus more on WFDs.
> 5. E2Language essay writing method is helpful.
> 6. Do not waste your money on paid practice tests available all over internet. There are plenty of free tests available. Spend money only on PTE practice tests A and B.


Great scores mate!
Congratulations!

Was this your first attempt?


----------



## rasinghb

DN7C said:


> Great scores mate!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Was this your first attempt?


Thanks !
Yes, this was the first attempt.


----------



## rasinghb

AussizMig said:


> Congrats buddy!!
> 
> Please help me as well specifically in speaking section.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Please refer braich.abhijeet's tips on speaking.


----------



## rasinghb

sabhishek982 said:


> Congratulations!!! Great score
> 
> Could you please tell us your SWT, Retell Lecture and Essay Topics, if you remember any?


Sorry, can't remember these.
I would suggest not to look for what has already come in the exam. This will only create anxiety. If one has practised enough, one will be able to face any topic in exam.


----------



## DN7C

rasinghb said:


> Thanks !
> Yes, this was the first attempt.


Great! 
Best of luck in your next steps!


----------



## DN7C

opto said:


> I used both randomly and it was okay. I read somewhere, I think in the official scoring guide that either spellings are accepted.


I heard otherwise.
Doesn't matter now as you have done it and achieved great scores.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DN7C

opto said:


> I don't know how hard the test were previously since this was my first attempt at PTE. I can only tell you in comparison to the official mock tests. And I think the level is quite similar. There were 2-3 fill in the blank sentences which I though were challenging but in the end they were quite manageable. For reading I can say that time is a crucial factor. So while practicing also do it in a time-bound manner.
> Listening questions were standard TED talk type, some British, some Australians, some American. There was one with 'old radio type bad transmission antenna problem' type sound, difficult to understand but it was still understandable.
> 
> I don't know about level but marking is still generous. I have a feel i made more mistakes than the mock tests and still scored the same.
> I would suggest don't try to get into these things and identify your weak areas. And just work on improving them.


Good point on "I don't know about level but marking is still generous."
It's one of the many reasons people switching over to PTE and achieves desired scores. In a way, PTE scores your general English knowledge rather punishing you for a spelling mistake. 

Thanks again for the special notes on reading and listening.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> Got my PTE results.
> LRSW: 90 90 90 90
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors to this forum. I would like specifically like to thank braich.abhijeet and GUNBUN for their inputs and suggestions.
> 
> My preparation resources:
> 1. Navjot Brar videos.
> 2. E2Language videos and webinars.
> 3. wenbo.tv
> 4. Two free practice tests at practicepte.com
> 5. One practice test at ptepractice.com (Mock Test A)
> 
> Tips and suggestions:
> 1. Tips suggested by braich.abhijeet and opto are great.
> 2. In addition, practice reading as this is the only one in which I found time was a little tight.
> 3. Do not waste more time on MCSAs.
> 4. Focus more on WFDs.
> 5. E2Language essay writing method is helpful.
> 6. Do not waste your money on paid practice tests available all over internet. There are plenty of free tests available. Spend money only on PTE practice tests A and B.


Congrats bro! U Nailed it...


----------



## braich.abhijeet

abeerjabbar said:


> HI!
> 
> I appeared in PTE Exam couple of days back and got my very disappointing results in speaking. My score in speaking is 64 whereas the pronunciation skill is only 21. Should i go for reassessment or not? is it worthwhile?
> My all scores are
> 
> L/R/S/W 71/69/64/69
> 
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 76
> Pronunciation 21
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary 71
> Written Disclosure 77
> 
> Please guide


Revaluation is waste of time and money. 

What is your target?

PM me for speaking tips that worked for me


EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

AussizMig said:


> Congrats buddy!!
> 
> Please help me as well specifically in speaking section.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


PM me

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

rasinghb said:


> Please refer braich.abhijeet's tips on speaking.


Thanks bro... all the best for next step

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

braich.abhijeet

My exam is in Wednesday, and i do not have the option to PM you. If you could PM me with your speaking tips i would be grateful (I Only need the speaking, as i cleared +79 in the rest in my first attempt).

Thanks ...


----------



## Ilay

braich.abhijeet said:


> Revaluation is waste of time and money.
> 
> What is your target?
> 
> PM me for speaking tips that worked for me
> 
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




Hey mate, i pm you almost more than a week ago, i wonder if you haven’t got any pm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goal2019

Hi Abhijeet
I'm Ram from Hyderabad and trying to attempt PTE A exam. If you have any perfect source for Reading section. Could you please help me to know. There is a lot in Internet but not sure which one is more closely relevant to Exam. Kindly help me thanks.


----------



## Ilay

rasinghb said:


> Sorry, can't remember these.
> 
> I would suggest not to look for what has already come in the exam. This will only create anxiety. If one has practised enough, one will be able to face any topic in exam.




Hey mate, what i dont get in this template of di, when you have 4 different line of a line chart ( unemployment rate of 4 different age groups with and without a degree) increasing, decreasing, fluctuating, overtaking each other, how can you say only one highest, lowest and another value in different years plus summary in 20-25 sec? Even reading the age groups and qualifications take forever..

Can you please enlighten us?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ars776

Hi Another shocker for me, scored 10 for oral fluency.Mic, below the chin level.I assessment exams from E2 learning too and they rated me at 70, with extensive practice.Guys, what is this issue with this mic.I score 60 for speaking(49 oral fluency) in my first attempt and i am guessing the mic was above my nose level (not sure though),Kindly advise,urgently!!!


----------



## DN7C

I attempted PTE Mock tests A and B almost a year ago. Just wondering, have those changed recently? or still remain same? 

Can anybody shed some light on this?


----------



## hong132

ars776 said:


> Hi Another shocker for me, scored 10 for oral fluency.Mic, below the chin level.I assessment exams from E2 learning too and they rated me at 70, with extensive practice.Guys, what is this issue with this mic.I score 60 for speaking(49 oral fluency) in my first attempt and i am guessing the mic was above my nose level (not sure though),Kindly advise,urgently!!!


It could be the microphone problems. Did you hear your voice clearly when you checked your microphone? If it is not clear or a lot of noise when you playback, it could significantly affect your speaking scores.


----------



## hong132

DN7C said:


> I attempted PTE Mock tests A and B almost a year ago. Just wondering, have those changed recently? or still remain same?
> 
> Can anybody shed some light on this?


All the mock tests I tried on October 2017 were still the same but as far as I know the recent real tests are changing every six months with more questions in some sections like Reading and Listening.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi All,

Have been following this forum for long and trying to crack PTE for superior English , but luck is not favoring. Below are the score of my two attempts. Can some experts please suggest the area of improvements so that I can achieve 79+ in all sections.

Attempt 1

Overall 74
Communicative Skills
Listening 71
Reading 74
Speaking 88
Writing 71

Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency 74
Grammar 87
Pronunciation 88
Spelling 48
Vocabulary 82
Written Discourse 90

Attempt 2

Overall 77

Communicative Skills
Listening 71
Reading 86
Speaking 86
Writing 71

Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency 77
Grammar 86
Pronunciation 84
Spelling 21
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 90

Really appreciate the help. Please PM if not comfortable on the forum.


----------



## DN7C

hong132 said:


> All the mock tests I tried on October 2017 were still the same but as far as I know the recent real tests are changing every six months with more questions in some sections like Reading and Listening.


Thanks for the reply mate. Yes, I heard it too. Looks like it's becoming harder and harder!


----------



## DN7C

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been following this forum for long and trying to crack PTE for superior English , but luck is not favoring. Below are the score of my two attempts. Can some experts please suggest the area of improvements so that I can achieve 79+ in all sections.
> 
> Attempt 1
> 
> Overall 74
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 71
> Reading 74
> Speaking 88
> Writing 71
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Oral Fluency 74
> Grammar 87
> Pronunciation 88
> Spelling 48
> Vocabulary 82
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Attempt 2
> 
> Overall 77
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 71
> Reading 86
> Speaking 86
> Writing 71
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Oral Fluency 77
> Grammar 86
> Pronunciation 84
> Spelling 21
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Really appreciate the help. Please PM if not comfortable on the forum.


It's obvious that your spelling mistakes are affecting the writing score as you've got high marks for written discourse and grammar. 
Maybe, the spelling mistakes damage the listening score too as your oral fluency and pronunciation seem to be high. For instance, write from dictation adds marks for both listening and writing. If your spellings are not correct you might lose marks for listening too. So, get your spellings correct!


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> braich.abhijeet
> 
> My exam is in Wednesday, and i do not have the option to PM you. If you could PM me with your speaking tips i would be grateful (I Only need the speaking, as i cleared +79 in the rest in my first attempt).
> 
> Thanks ...


sent... check and let us know once you nail it.. all the best

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, i pm you almost more than a week ago, i wonder if you haven’t got any pm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I checked again, never got a pM from you. i have replied to all of the people.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Ilay

braich.abhijeet said:


> I checked again, never got a pM from you. i have replied to all of the people.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




Apparently i had sent it as a chat, not as pm. Thanks mate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

Hi everyone,

I am so tiredddddddddddddddd, but I know that i need to keep going to pass the PTE, I am an accountant so I basically need 75 points if I wan to to get the visa, which means that I need Superior English.

To be honest I do not undestand the test, so many questions, weird questions, etc. 

So please help me to achieve 79+ 

PTE mock 1: L 67 R 59 S 45 W67
Ielts last attemp: L8.5 R 8.5 S8 W 7

thanksssssssssss


----------



## Oneshift

andrearios said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so tiredddddddddddddddd, but I know that i need to keep going to pass the PTE, I am an accountant so I basically need 75 points if I wan to to get the visa, which means that I need Superior English.
> 
> To be honest I do not undestand the test, so many questions, weird questions, etc.
> 
> So please help me to achieve 79+
> 
> PTE mock 1: L 67 R 59 S 45 W67
> Ielts last attemp: L8.5 R 8.5 S8 W 7
> 
> thanksssssssssss


I believe, you can easily crack PTE - given your IELTS score. Below is the link from where you can download practice material in PTE format and get your self accustomed to the exam format.
Practice Material
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1u0hBGV2Cr5Q2c0c0nekXepqPDea65TTr

Youtube videos of mock tests:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45fifjdy2WLH72fpdajfdA

And after that, you surely will have questions where the forum is there to help u.


----------



## andrearios

Oneshift said:


> I believe, you can easily crack PTE - given your IELTS score. Below is the link from where you can download practice material in PTE format and get your self accustomed to the exam format.
> 
> 
> thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## anmassaki

Hi! I also tried to PM you, but I couldn't. Probably because I am new here. Could you also PM with your valuable tips on Speaking? I had 4 unsuccessful attempts... so disappointing! My new attempt is this Thursday. 

I really appreciate your help!




braich.abhijeet said:


> sent... check and let us know once you nail it.. all the best
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## theillusionist

Hi Folks,

At last I did it.

Every day I came to office, refreshed this thread, read each posts carefully and made note of tips given by experts. Then tried implementing the same in practice as well as in exam. 

But just told to myself that I might take 7 or 8 attempts to get the desired scored. And god had other plans and I made it in my 4th attempt itself.

Please look into my signature for my scores. Thanks to all posting their tips, experience and materials.

All the best to others. Sooner or later you will also achieve that score.


----------



## espionage

theillusionist said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> At last I did it.
> 
> Every day I came to office, refreshed this thread, read each posts carefully and made note of tips given by experts. Then tried implementing the same in practice as well as in exam.
> 
> But just told to myself that I might take 7 or 8 attempts to get the desired scored. And god had other plans and I made it in my 4th attempt itself.
> 
> Please look into my signature for my scores. Thanks to all posting their tips, experience and materials.
> 
> All the best to others. Sooner or later you will also achieve that score.


how can your speaking improve that significant? Can share me your tips based on your test experience?


----------



## theillusionist

espionage said:


> how can your speaking improve that significant? Can share me your tips based on your test experience?


In my first attempt I spoke at normal pace, but in 2nd attempt, too much of noise from outside and others who took the exam were speaking very loud, in my 3rd attempt I decided to reduce my pace and made sure i speak each and every word clearly so that the system records my voice clearly, which backfired ( you can see the score). 

Then in my last & 4th attempt I followed my mam's advice (Kornerstone) which was to speak faster, that is *2 speed, and that's the same advice given by one of our expat forum member too (braich abhijeet's advice ). So did not worry about the content at all. Just spoke at a faster pace and wanted to check my speaking score. If it is less, then have to come up with new strategy, if its in 70s or close to 79 then I planned to follow the same pattern in my 5th attempt. But I succeeded in my 4th attempt itself.

Template followed

The given bar graph provides the information about "Title given in the image" ( didn't even rephrase the title)
The vertical axis indicates "x-axis in millions" and the horizontal axis indicates "y-axis years from 2000 to 2015"
And maximum was registered at "XXX"
Whereas the minimum was found at "ZZZ"
To conclude, "Dash" will continue to increase.


----------



## espionage

theillusionist said:


> In my first attempt I spoke at normal pace, but in 2nd attempt, too much of noise from outside and others who took the exam were speaking very loud, in my 3rd attempt I decided to reduce my pace and made sure i speak each and every word clearly so that the system records my voice clearly, which backfired ( you can see the score).
> 
> Then in my last & 4th attempt I followed my mam's advice (Kornerstone) which was to speak faster, that is *2 speed, and that's the same advice given by one of our expat forum member too (braich abhijeet's advice ). So did not worry about the content at all. Just spoke at a faster pace and wanted to check my speaking score. If it is less, then have to come up with new strategy, if its in 70s or close to 79 then I planned to follow the same pattern in my 5th attempt. But I succeeded in my 4th attempt itself.
> 
> Template followed
> 
> The given bar graph provides the information about "Title given in the image" ( didn't even rephrase the title)
> The vertical axis indicates "x-axis in millions" and the horizontal axis indicates "y-axis years from 2000 to 2015"
> And maximum was registered at "XXX"
> Whereas the minimum was found at "ZZZ"
> To conclude, "Dash" will continue to increase.


Does all your describe images using purely this template as simple as maximum, minimum and conclusion?


----------



## Ilay

theillusionist said:


> In my first attempt I spoke at normal pace, but in 2nd attempt, too much of noise from outside and others who took the exam were speaking very loud, in my 3rd attempt I decided to reduce my pace and made sure i speak each and every word clearly so that the system records my voice clearly, which backfired ( you can see the score).
> 
> 
> 
> Then in my last & 4th attempt I followed my mam's advice (Kornerstone) which was to speak faster, that is *2 speed, and that's the same advice given by one of our expat forum member too (braich abhijeet's advice ). So did not worry about the content at all. Just spoke at a faster pace and wanted to check my speaking score. If it is less, then have to come up with new strategy, if its in 70s or close to 79 then I planned to follow the same pattern in my 5th attempt. But I succeeded in my 4th attempt itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Template followed
> 
> 
> 
> The given bar graph provides the information about "Title given in the image" ( didn't even rephrase the title)
> 
> The vertical axis indicates "x-axis in millions" and the horizontal axis indicates "y-axis years from 2000 to 2015"
> 
> And maximum was registered at "XXX"
> 
> Whereas the minimum was found at "ZZZ"
> 
> To conclude, "Dash" will continue to increase.




Congrats mate, did you speak faster in repeat sentence too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

espionage said:


> Does all your describe images using purely this template as simple as maximum, minimum and conclusion?


Yes I followed the same template.

And I didn't worry about the content at all, because once your mind starts looking at content then your oral fluency will take a hit.

And do not worry about the time,! Many have told me that we should speak for 30 to 35 seconds for getting 79 plus in speaking. But in my attempt,, since I spoke at such great speed and only these 5 points, I was able to complete in 25 seconds only. Still that fetched me the score. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Ilay said:


> Congrats mate, did you speak faster in repeat sentence too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. We need to be consistent through out the speaking section. Because system draws a graph behind as we speak.

So follow the same pace from read aloud to re tell lecture. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

theillusionist said:


> Yes. We need to be consistent through out the speaking section. Because system draws a graph behind as we speak.
> 
> So follow the same pace from read aloud to re tell lecture.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




I guess itd be hard to maintain the same speed in my case at least. How about the retell mate, if you dont mind, did you have a template just to fit the key words or phrases in ( just a couple or more) do you mind sharing it too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig

theillusionist said:


> In my first attempt I spoke at normal pace, but in 2nd attempt, too much of noise from outside and others who took the exam were speaking very loud, in my 3rd attempt I decided to reduce my pace and made sure i speak each and every word clearly so that the system records my voice clearly, which backfired ( you can see the score).
> 
> Then in my last & 4th attempt I followed my mam's advice (Kornerstone) which was to speak faster, that is *2 speed, and that's the same advice given by one of our expat forum member too (braich abhijeet's advice ). So did not worry about the content at all. Just spoke at a faster pace and wanted to check my speaking score. If it is less, then have to come up with new strategy, if its in 70s or close to 79 then I planned to follow the same pattern in my 5th attempt. But I succeeded in my 4th attempt itself.
> 
> Template followed
> 
> The given bar graph provides the information about "Title given in the image" ( didn't even rephrase the title)
> The vertical axis indicates "x-axis in millions" and the horizontal axis indicates "y-axis years from 2000 to 2015"
> And maximum was registered at "XXX"
> Whereas the minimum was found at "ZZZ"
> To conclude, "Dash" will continue to increase.


Congrats for the desired score.

You mentioned not to worry about to content part. So I need one suggestion here from you please.

In the retell lecture, shall I memorise some para and speak the same in actuall exam?

Thanks 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Ilay said:


> I guess itd be hard to maintain the same speed in my case at least. How about the retell mate, if you dont mind, did you have a template just to fit the key words or phrases in ( just a couple or more) do you mind sharing it too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As soon as I got the notepad and pen, I wrote down this.

The lecturer mainly discussed about "topic". 
He/she emphasised that.
It has been mentioned or indicated that.
Finally, rephrase the topic.

Then you don't need to write down every point from re tell lecture. Listen carefully, get to know the topic which he is talking about. Then just note down 2 or 3 points. That's enough to fit it in the above mentioned template.

You can use the same template for all the three re tell lectures. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

AussizMig said:


> Congrats for the desired score.
> 
> You mentioned not to worry about to content part. So I need one suggestion here from you please.
> 
> In the retell lecture, shall I memorise some para and speak the same in actuall exam?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Some para? No bro. It won't work, how the re tell lecture evaluation works is

System looks for
Pace at which you speak - oral fluency
Pronunciation
Then content - key words from the audio. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

theillusionist said:


> Some para? No bro. It won't work, how the re tell lecture evaluation works is
> 
> System looks for
> Pace at which you speak - oral fluency
> Pronunciation
> Then content - key words from the audio.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations for scoring 79+

Do you remember the topics of summarize written texts and essay? Heard that these are being repeated frequently.


----------



## theillusionist

sabhishek982 said:


> Congratulations for scoring 79+
> 
> Do you remember the topics of summarize written texts and essay? Heard that these are being repeated frequently.


SWT's mostly get repeated from that AIL pdf and essays you can find it in many websites... Close to 50 plus repeated essay topics available... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

theillusionist said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> At last I did it.
> 
> Every day I came to office, refreshed this thread, read each posts carefully and made note of tips given by experts. Then tried implementing the same in practice as well as in exam.
> 
> But just told to myself that I might take 7 or 8 attempts to get the desired scored. And god had other plans and I made it in my 4th attempt itself.
> 
> Please look into my signature for my scores. Thanks to all posting their tips, experience and materials.
> 
> All the best to others. Sooner or later you will also achieve that score.


Congratulations mate!
We also do the "Every day I came to office, refreshed this thread, read each post carefully and made note of tips given by experts." part. But, I guess God hasn't still come up with other plans for us. lol

You've made remarkable growth from your 3rd attempt to the 4th attempt over a period of just one month. Care to share how many hours you've utilised in achieving the desired scores? Especially, for the listening section, how did you manage to cross the 79+?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theillusionist

DN7C said:


> Congratulations mate!
> We also do the "Every day I came to office, refreshed this thread, read each post carefully and made note of tips given by experts." part. But, I guess God hasn't still come up with other plans for us. lol
> 
> You've made remarkable growth from your 3rd attempt to the 4th attempt over a period of just one month. Care to share how many hours you've utilised in achieving the desired scores? Especially, for the listening section, how did you manage to cross the 79+?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I didn't spend much time bro. Every attempt I tried something, based on the results I do analysis and then try to make some change. As I had spent considerable amount of time in preparing for PTE in June July august.

Listening was always my strength, because I watch lot of series. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

theillusionist said:


> SWT's mostly get repeated from that AIL pdf and essays you can find it in many websites... Close to 50 plus repeated essay topics available...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Ok, which essay you got and were there any other sections where you got repeated questions ?


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

theillusionist said:


> SWT's mostly get repeated from that AIL pdf and essays you can find it in many websites... Close to 50 plus repeated essay topics available...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Congrats 

Which AIL PDF mate, can you please share the link or source of it?
Regards

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879

mike129 said:


> I just took the mock test a for the third time , L75,R66,S73,W67 ...I have no idea what to do to I am always stuck in the 60th in writing , and I need to increase my point to above 70th in writing ? any advice from the experts ?


Hi, how could you manage to reach 90 in Speaking from 60s? did you follow any method or strategy?


----------



## maxy2607

Does anyone know, if during essay writing one doesn't click submit.. the essay gets auto submitted?


----------



## Oneshift

maxy2607 said:


> Does anyone know, if during essay writing one doesn't click submit.. the essay gets auto submitted?


Yes.


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Does anyone know, if during essay writing one doesn't click submit.. the essay gets auto submitted?


As soon as time is over, a pop up comes that time is over and you are no longer allowed to write anything more. You can only press OK which submits your answer and you move on to next question.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> maxy2607 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know, if during essay writing one doesn't click submit.. the essay gets auto submitted?
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as time is over, a pop up comes that time is over and you are no longer allowed to write anything more. You can only press OK which submits your answer and you move on to next question.
Click to expand...

Thanks

Which skillselect you are applying under?


----------



## letsgotoaussie

theillusionist said:


> SWT's mostly get repeated from that AIL pdf and essays you can find it in many websites... Close to 50 plus repeated essay topics available...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


whats this AIL pdf?could you share..my exam is next week and I am quite tensed up now..need to score 20 ...


----------



## mike129

sherif22879 said:


> Hi, how could you manage to reach 90 in Speaking from 60s? did you follow any method or strategy?


navjot brar videos helped a lot ..check it out


----------



## irain04

Hey guy,

I'm practicing Write From Dictation and I found my memory is not good enough to remember a long sentence. I usually get panic if the sentence is longer than 10 words and I will forget the beginning or the end of the sentence.
People said writing down the initial letter of each word will help but I think my brain cannot do both things at the same time. I already practiced 400 sentences but I don't feel any changes. I feel quite frustrated. Do you have any suggestion for my practice?
I have to take the test in the next 1 week.

Thanks for comments.

BRs.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

irain04 said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> I'm practicing Write From Dictation and I found my memory is not good enough to remember a long sentence. I usually get panic if the sentence is longer than 10 words and I will forget the beginning or the end of the sentence.
> People said writing down the initial letter of each word will help but I think my brain cannot do both things at the same time. I already practiced 400 sentences but I don't feel any changes. I feel quite frustrated. Do you have any suggestion for my practice?
> I have to take the test in the next 1 week.
> 
> Thanks for comments.
> 
> BRs
> 
> Try remembering the phrases in a sentence, rather than words, which could help u remember most of the sentence. Break it in parts and try to connect while writing.


----------



## mike129

irain04 said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> I'm practicing Write From Dictation and I found my memory is not good enough to remember a long sentence. I usually get panic if the sentence is longer than 10 words and I will forget the beginning or the end of the sentence.
> People said writing down the initial letter of each word will help but I think my brain cannot do both things at the same time. I already practiced 400 sentences but I don't feel any changes. I feel quite frustrated. Do you have any suggestion for my practice?
> I have to take the test in the next 1 week.
> 
> Thanks for comments.
> 
> BRs.


It's ok if you forget one or two words ..we are humans not machines..you can replace them with suitable words or just type what you heard .Moreover,I can't also write the initial letter ,it makes me lose focus actually.it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## irain04

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> irain04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy,
> 
> I'm practicing Write From Dictation and I found my memory is not good enough to remember a long sentence. I usually get panic if the sentence is longer than 10 words and I will forget the beginning or the end of the sentence.
> People said writing down the initial letter of each word will help but I think my brain cannot do both things at the same time. I already practiced 400 sentences but I don't feel any changes. I feel quite frustrated. Do you have any suggestion for my practice?
> I have to take the test in the next 1 week.
> 
> Thanks for comments.
> 
> BRs
> 
> Try remembering the phrases in a sentence, rather than words, which could help u remember most of the sentence. Break it in parts and try to connect while writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok if you forget one or two words ..we are humans not machines..you can replace them with suitable words or just type what you heard .Moreover,I can't also write the initial letter ,it makes me lose focus actually.it doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I will try this way.
Click to expand...


----------



## raakeshkapoor

Can you please help with study material that you used for PTE


----------



## samimahmoud

Hi braich.abhijeet
would you please share your speaking tips with me.
thanks appreciated




braich.abhijeet said:


> sent... check and let us know once you nail it.. all the best
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Hi. In Read Aloud we need to speak in CHUNKS and take pauses after period and comma for getting good scores in Pronunciation & Oral Fluency, but do we need to do the same in Describe Image & Retell Lecture as we are just speaking without any text in front of us. I spoke without any hesitation and followed templates for the both but still scored 55 in Oral Fluency and 10 in Pronunciation.


----------



## Umarchodhary

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. In Read Aloud we need to speak in CHUNKS and take pauses after period and comma for getting good scores in Pronunciation & Oral Fluency, but do we need to do the same in Describe Image & Retell Lecture as we are just speaking without any text in front of us. I spoke without any hesitation and followed templates for the both but still scored 55 in Oral Fluency and 10 in Pronunciation.


the results you mentioned are from actual exam or mock ?? you can also upload a google drive link of your DI and read aloud here. wrong mic position can also get you low scores.


----------



## shavu

Hi Friends,
Is there any active PTE essay topic link, The one I had from google drive is last updated in 2016 so wondering if there is an active source.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## maxy2607

shavu said:


> Hi Friends,
> Is there any active PTE essay topic link, The one I had from google drive is last updated in 2016 so wondering if there is an active source.
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


Check this!

https://english2language.com/pte-academic-essays-model-answers


----------



## shavu

maxy2607 said:


> Check this!
> 
> https://english2language.com/pte-academic-essays-model-answers


Thanks!


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Umarchodhary said:


> the results you mentioned are from actual exam or mock ?? you can also upload a google drive link of your DI and read aloud here. wrong mic position can also get you low scores.


The results are from mock test. The position of the mic was above upper lip. I did the same in the actual test but I hesitated a lot and still scored 54 in Speaking & 55 in Oral Fluency.


----------



## maxy2607

Hello Guys,

I attempted the exam yesterday, below is the score.

Listening -86
Reading - 83
Speaking - 90
Writing - 80

Thanks rasinghb, opto, braich.abhijeet, and other members for the support.


----------



## personalmailtest

To clear PTE-A speaking, you need to speak flawlessly without any hesitations and pauses. Speak in your own tone at fast pace.


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I attempted the exam yesterday, below is the score.
> 
> Listening -86
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Thanks rasinghb, opto, braich.abhijeet, and other members for the support.


Congrats ! You did it ! Best of luck with rest of the process.


----------



## maxy2607

rasinghb said:


> Congrats ! You did it ! Best of luck with rest of the process.


Your support would be required for the next steps. 

Did you opt for the consultant?


----------



## rasinghb

maxy2607 said:


> Your support would be required for the next steps.
> 
> Did you opt for the consultant?


Nope, going on my own.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Hi guys,
Gave my PTE exam yesterday ..got the scores just now and i cleared it first attempt.Thanks a ton to braich.abhijeet for his tips,bulletAK for the materials and all the others in the forum for the bits and pieces of tips shared.

Reading - 87
Writing - 83
Speaking - 90
Listening - 90

Abhijeet the speaking tip was amazing..25 seconds and click next 

All the best to the guys who are planning to give the exam soon..thanks again


----------



## farrukh.rashid

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi guys,
> Gave my PTE exam yesterday ..got the scores just now and i cleared it first attempt.Thanks a ton to braich.abhijeet for his tips,bulletAK for the materials and all the others in the forum for the bits and pieces of tips shared.
> 
> Reading - 87
> Writing - 83
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Abhijeet the speaking tip was amazing..25 seconds and click next
> 
> All the best to the guys who are planning to give the exam soon..thanks again



Congrats. Can you please paste the links for the posts of braich.abhijeet tips & bulletAK as I'm unable to find. Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi guys,
> Gave my PTE exam yesterday ..got the scores just now and i cleared it first attempt.Thanks a ton to braich.abhijeet for his tips,bulletAK for the materials and all the others in the forum for the bits and pieces of tips shared.
> 
> Reading - 87
> Writing - 83
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Abhijeet the speaking tip was amazing..25 seconds and click next
> 
> All the best to the guys who are planning to give the exam soon..thanks again


Congrats! Do you remember the SWT and Essay topics?


----------



## rakar

Has anyone here tried the repeated questions of PTE and is there a collection of repeated questions available? is it worth?


----------



## rasinghb

rakar said:


> Has anyone here tried the repeated questions of PTE and is there a collection of repeated questions available? is it worth?


There are certain people selling pte real questions and charging 100+ AUD for the same. Use them at your own risk. Remember this is not a technical exam. Just test of english. Better know the format and prepare for it.


----------



## sabhishek982

maxy2607 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I attempted the exam yesterday, below is the score.
> 
> Listening -86
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Thanks rasinghb, opto, braich.abhijeet, and other members for the support.


Congrats! Do you remember the SWT and Essay topics?


----------



## maxy2607

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats! Do you remember the SWT and Essay topics?


Hello,

There is no point of memorizing the essays or SWT's, just apply the e2language format and you should be ok.


----------



## sabhishek982

maxy2607 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is no point of memorizing the essays or SWT's, just apply the e2language format and you should be ok.


That's right but in case if you still remember the topics it would be helpful.


----------



## mike129

I was thinking ,regarding SWT , it is mentioned somewhere we should write 30-40 words ..but in my opinion it would be better to write 60-70 words as long as it is one full sentence using the (FANBOY) connectors and commas , it should be fine? because if we write 60-70 ,definitely will score the highest mark in the content ? Don't you guys agree ?


----------



## irain04

mike129 said:


> I was thinking ,regarding SWT , it is mentioned somewhere we should write 30-40 words ..but in my opinion it would be better to write 60-70 words as long as it is one full sentence using the (FANBOY) connectors and commas , it should be fine? because if we write 60-70 ,definitely will score the highest mark in the content ? Don't you guys agree ?


Hi Mike,

Jay from e2language recommended that you should write 30-35 words ( 2 single sentences) rather than 60-70 words because you can't make sure grammatical error-free with a 75-words sentence.


----------



## mike129

irain04 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Jay from e2language recommended that you should write 30-35 words ( 2 single sentences) rather than 60-70 words because you can't make sure grammatical error-free with a 75-words sentence.


That is correct..jay did mention 30-35 words , but he didn't mention 2 single sentences, he actually mentioned it should be single sentence other wise you will be socred zero....I tried on the PTE gold MOCK tests ..my writing score was almost the same whether SWT is 30 words or 60 words..


----------



## irain04

mike129 said:


> That is correct..jay did mention 30-35 words , but he didn't mention 2 single sentences, he actually mentioned it should be single sentence other wise you will be socred zero....I tried on the PTE gold MOCK tests ..my writing score was almost the same whether SWT is 30 words or 60 words..


I meant 15-word is the length of 1 single sentence, 30-35 word is a complex sentence which is equivalent to 2 single sentences combined together.


----------



## mike129

irain04 said:


> I meant 15-word is the length of 1 single sentence, 30-35 word is a complex sentence which is equivalent to 2 single sentences combined together.


my point is not to stress yourself at the exam if you find too many important information in swt , that you can't mention all in just 30 w ...it's ok....go up to 60 or 70 if you have to ...since if your content is not relevant you will be marked zero on everything in swt .


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Did anyone of you gave the exam on the 7th of Dec 2017? If yes, did you receive your results and the details if you dont mind please?

I gave it on the 7th at 3PM slot and waiting still.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

maxy2607 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I attempted the exam yesterday, below is the score.
> 
> Listening -86
> Reading - 83
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Thanks rasinghb, opto, braich.abhijeet, and other members for the support.


You're welcome mate. All the best for rest of the process

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi guys,
> Gave my PTE exam yesterday ..got the scores just now and i cleared it first attempt.Thanks a ton to braich.abhijeet for his tips,bulletAK for the materials and all the others in the forum for the bits and pieces of tips shared.
> 
> Reading - 87
> Writing - 83
> Speaking - 90
> Listening - 90
> 
> Abhijeet the speaking tip was amazing..25 seconds and click next
> 
> All the best to the guys who are planning to give the exam soon..thanks again


You're welcome mate. All the best for rest of the process

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet

farrukh.rashid said:


> Congrats. Can you please paste the links for the posts of braich.abhijeet tips & bulletAK as I'm unable to find. Thanks.


PM me

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## jaswanthjasu

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Did anyone of you gave the exam on the 7th of Dec 2017? If yes, did you receive your results and the details if you dont mind please?
> 
> I gave it on the 7th at 3PM slot and waiting still.


Usually the result is out in 2-3 days. Even official SLA is 5 days. Mail pearson about the score report. Did you try logging into your account and check the result. You might have missed your mails.


----------



## maximennella

Hi guys,

I am currently struggling a lot with the listening part. Never got it over 79!!!!

Any recommendations?

I think I'm particularly struggling with repeat sentence, but I should improve the rest too.

Regards,
Max


----------



## devang2016

*Finally !!*

Attempted exam yesterday and Finally !!:bounce:eace:

*L/R/S/W - 80/84/90/81*


----------



## ksyuen

devang2016 said:


> Attempted exam yesterday and Finally !!:bounce:eace:
> 
> *L/R/S/W - 80/84/90/81*


congratulation bro. what time did you attempt yesterday? Mine was the 11.45AM slot. Still haven't received my result yet.


----------



## funkyphani

HI,

Can somebody post me the templates or quicklinks of the material for PTE. I'm very new to this group. 

Thanks, 
Phanindra


----------



## devang2016

ksyuen said:


> congratulation bro. what time did you attempt yesterday? Mine was the 11.45AM slot. Still haven't received my result yet.



Thanks, I attempted in afternoon 2:00 PM slot,


----------



## vibhorv

*PTE-A Help Required to score 79+*

I have given PTE-A exam thrice but each time I miss 79+ score in reading & writing by 2-3 points. Please help guys


----------



## prershere

@braich.abhijeet

Can you please provide your valueable speaking tips in this thread? I am unable to PM you, not sure if I need to be a paid member? I will take the exam on January 3rd, your quick help is highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## prershere

Alright, since have just joined the forum, I cannot PM anyone unless I make a worthy contribution of at-least 5 posts .. 

I need 8 in all sections to qualify for OZ Visa. I have taken IELTS but couldn't achieve 8 in the writing section, so switched to PTE-A on recommendation of a successful PTEA taker.

PTE-A format is totally different from IELTS, so as of now, speaking is giving me timing jitters.
Really looking forward to amp up my speaking performance to give PTE-A my best shot.

@all, please help me with appropriate Speaking tips you might have.

@braich.abhijeet Please see if you could PM me your helpful tips. I shall be highly obliged. Thanks!


----------



## Vivek6_m

prershere said:


> Alright, since have just joined the forum, I cannot PM anyone unless I make a worthy contribution of at-least 5 posts ..
> 
> I need 8 in all sections to qualify for OZ Visa. I have taken IELTS but couldn't achieve 8 in the writing section, so switched to PTE-A on recommendation of a successful PTEA taker.
> 
> PTE-A format is totally different from IELTS, so as of now, speaking is giving me timing jitters.
> Really looking forward to amp up my speaking performance to give PTE-A my best shot.
> 
> @all, please help me with appropriate Speaking tips you might have.
> 
> @braich.abhijeet Please see if you could PM me your helpful tips. I shall be highly obliged. Thanks!


W.r.t. Speaking, my IELTS score was 7 & with PET (A) its 85..

Its much easier with a Computer than facing an individual.


----------



## Vivek6_m

vibhorv said:


> I have given PTE-A exam thrice but each time I miss 79+ score in reading & writing by 2-3 points. Please help guys


Don't Loose Hope.. Practise, Practise & Practise..

I was luckily able to clear in my 1st attempt. But I have practised for 2 months.. Late Night after work..


----------



## Vivek6_m

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Did anyone of you gave the exam on the 7th of Dec 2017? If yes, did you receive your results and the details if you dont mind please?
> 
> I gave it on the 7th at 3PM slot and waiting still.


Try to check it online through Pearson Website.

I have downloaded my results days before receiving it through email.


----------



## mike129

vibhorv said:


> I have given PTE-A exam thrice but each time I miss 79+ score in reading & writing by 2-3 points. Please help guys


can you share your enabling skills ?


----------



## Vivek6_m

raakeshkapoor said:


> Can you please help with study material that you used for PTE


E2Language YouTube helped me a lot.. Lot of Tips from them.. Go for it..

If possible, save the Videos Offline/Download a few..


----------



## prershere

@Vivek6_m Thanks, I also hope this is easier than IELTS 😊
By the way, anything specific strategy you followed for speaking?


----------



## mjke1337

prershere said:


> @Vivek6_m Thanks, I also hope this is easier than IELTS 😊
> By the way, anything specific strategy you followed for speaking?



it is neither easy nor tougher than IELTS, both have a very contrasting format. Some people have done exceptionally well while doing miserably in PTE. I suggest you research which format suits you.


----------



## prershere

mjke1337 said:


> it is neither easy nor tougher than IELTS, both have a very contrasting format. Some people have done exceptionally well while doing miserably in PTE. I suggest you research which format suits you.


Yes mjke1337, I understand this fact and with my experience can actually say that in IELTS it is easier to fetch 8 in speaking because that’s what we do all the time if you are working in a MNC setup whereas it is difficult to fetch 8 in Writing because we hardly practice writing these days, we only type and thus our handwritings are shabby and writing speed is also a problem in some cases. 

Now for PTE(A) you are speaking to a computer, well, you can use this fact to your advantage and follow the algorithm computer is programmed for or you might just fizzle out if you don’t do what it expects. That is why for this exam pattern one really needs to know what computer expects. And that’s exactly where the experts in this group are really helpful!


----------



## prershere

maxy2607 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you mean to finish Describe image and Retell lecture in 25 secs?


@maxy2607
Did you follow this approach in your test. Speak for a maximum of 25 seconds and click next? 

Any idea why would this work?


----------



## prershere

mjke1337 said:


> it is neither easy nor tougher than IELTS, both have a very contrasting format. Some people have done exceptionally well while doing miserably in PTE. I suggest you research which format suits you.


Yes mjke1337, I understand this fact and with my experience can actually say that in IELTS it is easier to fetch 8 in speaking because that’s what we do all the time if you are working in a MNC setup whereas it is difficult to fetch 8 in Writing because we hardly practice writing these days, we only type and thus our handwritings are shabby and writing speed is also a problem in some cases. 

Now for PTE(A) you are speaking to a computer, well, you can use this fact to your advantage and follow the algorithm computer is programmed for or you might just fizzle out if you don’t do what it expects. That is why for this exam pattern one really needs to know what computer expects. And that’s exactly where the experts in this group are really helpful!


----------



## mike129

prershere said:


> Yes mjke1337, I understand this fact and with my experience can actually say that in IELTS it is easier to fetch 8 in speaking because that’s what we do all the time if you are working in a MNC setup whereas it is difficult to fetch 8 in Writing because we hardly practice writing these days, we only type and thus our handwritings are shabby and writing speed is also a problem in some cases.
> 
> Now for PTE(A) you are speaking to a computer, well, you can use this fact to your advantage and follow the algorithm computer is programmed for or you might just fizzle out if you don’t do what it expects. That is why for this exam pattern one really needs to know what computer expects. And that’s exactly where the experts in this group are really helpful!


my friend ..go with PTE ...forget about IELTS ....just check how many got 90 in PTE as compared to IELTS ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Vivek6_m said:


> Try to check it online through Pearson Website.
> 
> I have downloaded my results days before receiving it through email.


Nothing on the pearson website as well. Have tried that already.


----------



## DHunter

Hi everyone , I need your help in Retell Lecture. 

My problem is that if I took note, I would loss track of listening and the gist of the lecture. 

Another problem is that I struggled to form sentences from keywords, so my fluency was bad.

Can anyone please suggest any techniques for those issues? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vivek6_m

prershere said:


> Yes mjke1337, I understand this fact and with my experience can actually say that in IELTS it is easier to fetch 8 in speaking because that’s what we do all the time if you are working in a MNC setup whereas it is difficult to fetch 8 in Writing because we hardly practice writing these days, we only type and thus our handwritings are shabby and writing speed is also a problem in some cases.
> 
> Now for PTE(A) you are speaking to a computer, well, you can use this fact to your advantage and follow the algorithm computer is programmed for or you might just fizzle out if you don’t do what it expects. That is why for this exam pattern one really needs to know what computer expects. And that’s exactly where the experts in this group are really helpful!


In my Case, I have Appeared for both IELTS & PTE-A. 

Felt PTE is comfortable & got Good Score too. You don't have to Face Human Invigilator during your speaking.. W.r.t. Speaking I have got 7 IELTS & 90 in PTE respectively..


----------



## Vivek6_m

DHunter said:


> Hi everyone , I need your help in Retell Lecture.
> 
> My problem is that if I took note, I would loss track of listening and the gist of the lecture.
> 
> Another problem is that I struggled to form sentences from keywords, so my fluency was bad.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest any techniques for those issues? Thanks a lot!


It's very Hard to remember the whole Lecture & better to take Note on Keywords.

Even I felt the same initially like you while I chose PTE.

Taking Notes will help you. 

You have to Keep Practising, Practising & Practising...

It's the only way to improve & get Good Scores.. Better go for E2Language YouTube Videos. You will get better with their tips..


----------



## Detectiva

Hello mates,
Today I have given a try to PTE Mock test A. I have a real exam in 10 days, where I pursue 79+. Could you please suggest how I can improve my skills? In addition, could you please explain the dependency between Communicative Skills and Enabling Skills?
*Communicative Skills*
Listening 63
Reading 57
Speaking 55
Writing 66 
*Enabling Skills*
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 32
Pronunciation 53
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90
Your advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## mike129

Detectiva said:


> Hello mates,
> Today I have given a try to PTE Mock test A. I have a real exam in 10 days, where I pursue 79+. Could you please suggest how I can improve my skills? In addition, could you please explain the dependency between Communicative Skills and Enabling Skills?
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 63
> Reading 57
> Speaking 55
> Writing 66
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 32
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90
> Your advice will be much appreciated.


if you practice more on reading and speaking you can easliy get 65+ , but for 79+ you need to practice much more.


----------



## vicky1985

Hi guys..need your help/advice

I am trying to get 79+ in PTE but unable to do so due to low scores in speaking. Below are the scores from my previous attempts:

Attempt 1: L87 R84 S65 W90
Attempt 2: L80 R70 S41 W90

I gave the mock PTE test before Attempt 1, and scored 80+ in all 4 sections, however in the real exam, I have a hard time getting the speaking score. Not sure if it is due to the center/mic issue. (I gave the exam both times at the Noida center, does anybody else also faced similar issues at this center?)

I saw some videos online on how to improve score, and also tried adjusting the mic during the second attempt and kept it around the nose level (after ensuring there are no breathing noises interfering), but my score actually dipped further in the second attempt.

Would really need your pointers help in helping me achieve 79+ in speaking.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Vivek6_m

vicky1985 said:


> Hi guys..need your help/advice
> 
> I am trying to get 79+ in PTE but unable to do so due to low scores in speaking. Below are the scores from my previous attempts:
> 
> Attempt 1: L87 R84 S65 W90
> Attempt 2: L80 R70 S41 W90
> 
> I gave the mock PTE test before Attempt 1, and scored 80+ in all 4 sections, however in the real exam, I have a hard time getting the speaking score. Not sure if it is due to the center/mic issue. (I gave the exam both times at the Noida center, does anybody else also faced similar issues at this center?)
> 
> I saw some videos online on how to improve score, and also tried adjusting the mic during the second attempt and kept it around the nose level (after ensuring there are no breathing noises interfering), but my score actually dipped further in the second attempt.
> 
> Would really need your pointers help in helping me achieve 79+ in speaking.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Concentrate on your Pronounciation & on Vocabulary.

Keep on Practicing.. Don't immitate your Slang & try to speak Normal.

Speaking: I have got 7 in IELTS; but 90 in PTE-A.. 

Practice & Practice.. I have found E2Language Videos much useful. Their Tips are Great..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

vicky1985 said:


> Hi guys..need your help/advice
> 
> I am trying to get 79+ in PTE but unable to do so due to low scores in speaking. Below are the scores from my previous attempts:
> 
> Attempt 1: L87 R84 S65 W90
> Attempt 2: L80 R70 S41 W90
> 
> I gave the mock PTE test before Attempt 1, and scored 80+ in all 4 sections, however in the real exam, I have a hard time getting the speaking score. Not sure if it is due to the center/mic issue. (I gave the exam both times at the Noida center, does anybody else also faced similar issues at this center?)
> 
> I saw some videos online on how to improve score, and also tried adjusting the mic during the second attempt and kept it around the nose level (after ensuring there are no breathing noises interfering), but my score actually dipped further in the second attempt.
> 
> Would really need your pointers help in helping me achieve 79+ in speaking.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Hi ,you can check navjot brar videos for speaking...but how you got 90 in writing ,2 times ,any tips ?


----------



## DHunter

Vivek6_m said:


> It's very Hard to remember the whole Lecture & better to take Note on Keywords.
> 
> Even I felt the same initially like you while I chose PTE.
> 
> Taking Notes will help you.
> 
> You have to Keep Practising, Practising & Practising...
> 
> It's the only way to improve & get Good Scores.. Better go for E2Language YouTube Videos. You will get better with their tips..


Thanks. I will keep on practicing. I got quite a lot of keywords but struggled to make it in a smooth sentence.


----------



## sabhishek982

DHunter said:


> Hi everyone , I need your help in Retell Lecture.
> 
> My problem is that if I took note, I would loss track of listening and the gist of the lecture.
> 
> Another problem is that I struggled to form sentences from keywords, so my fluency was bad.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest any techniques for those issues? Thanks a lot!


Just write 3 complete sentences u hear and speak the same, don't bother to write keywords or listen to the entire lecture. It works!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

DHunter said:


> Hi everyone , I need your help in Retell Lecture.
> 
> My problem is that if I took note, I would loss track of listening and the gist of the lecture.
> 
> Another problem is that I struggled to form sentences from keywords, so my fluency was bad.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest any techniques for those issues? Thanks a lot!


Just use 4 sentences from the lecture which you can remember. That was you won't get confused and lose your fluency.


----------



## DHunter

sabhishek982 said:


> Just write 3 complete sentences u hear and speak the same, don't bother to write keywords or listen to the entire lecture. It works!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Cheers. I am trying to use this technique.


----------



## DHunter

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Just use 4 sentences from the lecture which you can remember. That was you won't get confused and lose your fluency.


Thanks a lot but to me 4 sentences seem more than enough taking into account you have fillers as well.


----------



## Ilay

sabhishek982 said:


> Just write 3 complete sentences u hear and speak the same, don't bother to write keywords or listen to the entire lecture. It works!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Hey, should we bother paraphrasing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

Ilay said:


> Hey, should we bother paraphrasing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Paraphrasing not required, u can speak exactly the same sentences what was there in the lecture 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

sabhishek982 said:


> Paraphrasing not required, u can speak exactly the same sentences what was there in the lecture
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

I wish you all a happy New Years friends..and 90 90 90 90


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vicky1985

Vivek6_m said:


> Concentrate on your Pronounciation & on Vocabulary.
> 
> Keep on Practicing.. Don't immitate your Slang & try to speak Normal.
> 
> Speaking: I have got 7 in IELTS; but 90 in PTE-A..
> 
> Practice & Practice.. I have found E2Language Videos much useful. Their Tips are Great..
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pointers..will go through the videos.


----------



## vicky1985

mike129 said:


> Hi ,you can check navjot brar videos for speaking...but how you got 90 in writing ,2 times ,any tips ?


I checked navjot brar videos earlier, but the speaking ones didn't help in my case. Will check out some of the other speaking videos too to figure out the issue.

Regarding writing section, I followed the template approach and kept my essay in structured paragraphs (introduction, discussion, conclusion) and I think that worked well. I think this is one section where I found navjot's videos very helpful.


----------



## JASN2015

funkyphani said:


> HI,
> 
> Can somebody post me the templates or quicklinks of the material for PTE. I'm very new to this group.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phanindra


I'm also new to pte,
Please share


----------



## BulletAK

Request access here: https://goo.gl/NrVvuh


----------



## abasca

*How many wrong in Reading can get me 79*

Hello All,

I am very tense with reading. It takes two long to solve 2 questions related to Multiple Choice Multiple Answers. To get them correct, it takes almost 5 mins for 2 questions that builds pressure to solve fill in the blanks (total 9 questions 4+5) and I make mistakes in fill in the blanks. 

Now I was thinking of just blindly picking 1 choice in each of those 2 questions that way i wont be getting -ive marks even when that random choice would be wrong. 

Now million dollar question is -- How many correct answers out of around 55 questions in reading section can get me 79+ ? Or in other words how many maximum wrong answers i give and still can manage to get 79+ ?

Thanks,
Abasca


----------



## ars776

The thing which was causing speaking issues was the 40 seconds timer.Guys just speak naturally without pauses and hesitations.I completed read aloud in 20-25 seconds and scored 90 for oral fluency and 88 for pronunciation (mock tests).Actual tests results awaited.This 40-second thing is a distraction


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

abasca said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very tense with reading. It takes two long to solve 2 questions related to Multiple Choice Multiple Answers. To get them correct, it takes almost 5 mins for 2 questions that builds pressure to solve fill in the blanks (total 9 questions 4+5) and I make mistakes in fill in the blanks.
> 
> Now I was thinking of just blindly picking 1 choice in each of those 2 questions that way i wont be getting -ive marks even when that random choice would be wrong.
> 
> Now million dollar question is -- How many correct answers out of around 55 questions in reading section can get me 79+ ? Or in other words how many maximum wrong answers i give and still can manage to get 79+ ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abasca


No one knows how PTE does scoring, so how many right/wrong can fetch you 79+ is difficult to say.
Best possible way is to Choose just one option in Multie choice Multie answer whom you are 100℅ sure(not very difficult). Rest dont take more than 3 minutes in any quetion. Try to time youself through mock tests. It helps a lot.


----------



## abasca

*Can anyone pls explain FIB in reading section?*

Hello Guys,

I need a clarification in "Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks – Item 1" from reading section of the official offline practice test. Why there are 'blunt' instead of 'same' and 'common' instead of similar' in the 1st and last fill in the blank in the question? See below link for the question - 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uSyISA_-PWRtGSSRP-JkzsjBDDFqanYx/view?usp=sharing

Please explain the reasoning behind those choices (blunt and common).

Thanks,
Abasca


----------



## abasca

abasca said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need a clarification in "Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks – Item 1" from reading section of the official offline practice test. Why there are 'blunt' instead of 'same' and 'common' instead of similar' in the 1st and last fill in the blank in the question? See below link for the question -
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uSyISA_-PWRtGSSRP-JkzsjBDDFqanYx/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Please explain the reasoning behind those choices (blunt and common).
> 
> Thanks,
> Abasca


I got the answer for 'common' vs 'similar'. 

_As nouns the difference between common and similar is that common is mutual good, shared by more than one while similar is that which is similar to, or resembles, something else, as in quality, form, etc. 
_
Here common is best suited because _'conditions' _ were shared by more than 1 primary school.

Still I believe for the first blank, 'same' is best suited than repeating the word 'blunt'. Please explain if anyone get this correct.

Thanks,
Abasca


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Hello everyone,
Can anyone help me in exploring about discount vouchers for booking a PTE exam!?
Regards and thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

abasca said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I need a clarification in "Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks – Item 1" from reading section of the official offline practice test. Why there are 'blunt' instead of 'same' and 'common' instead of similar' in the 1st and last fill in the blank in the question? See below link for the question -
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uSyISA_-PWRtGSSRP-JkzsjBDDFqanYx/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain the reasoning behind those choices (blunt and common).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abasca




I think blunt is used here with the meaning of brusque as the text talks about using the language..not sure..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AshishP

Hello everyone, 

I'm preparing for PTE-A. Its scheduled after 3 weeks.
Its really great to find so much help already provided on this thread. I'm looking through this thread for tips and have found great stuff about essay, describe image but yet to find tips on re-tell lecture. Any help like page numbers or direct comments is highly appreciated. Also any help on time management between sections would be helpful. 

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone help me in exploring about discount vouchers for booking a PTE exam!?
> Regards and thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Goto PTONote.com and purchase vouchers from there..


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Goto PTONote.com and purchase vouchers from there..


Are u sure about the link? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## irain04

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Are u sure about the link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I suppose it should be ptenote.com. However, I reckon that some voucher centers have stopped selling PTE vouchers due to some changes from Pearson. (for test takers in Aus only)
Here is an example. https://www.aeccglobal.com/ptevoucher/ (for Aus only)
So be careful.


----------



## ajayaustralia

irain04 said:


> I suppose it should be ptenote.com. However, I reckon that some voucher centers have stopped selling PTE vouchers due to some changes from Pearson. (for test takers in Aus only)
> Here is an example. https://www.aeccglobal.com/ptevoucher/ (for Aus only)
> So be careful.


Aussizgroup migration consultant, perth, they use to provide vouchers couple of months back. Not sure if they still do it but check there website.


----------



## brainstorm87

irain04 said:


> I suppose it should be ptenote.com. However, I reckon that some voucher centers have stopped selling PTE vouchers due to some changes from Pearson. (for test takers in Aus only)
> Here is an example. https://www.aeccglobal.com/ptevoucher/ (for Aus only)
> So be careful.


Aussizz group is one of the many authorized resellers of PTE vouchers.
You can just Google "PTE authorized reseller" and buy from any of them.
Just remember to buy from an authorized seller only, as you're assured you'll get a voucher you can use.


----------



## brainstorm87

vicky1985 said:


> I checked navjot brar videos earlier, but the speaking ones didn't help in my case. Will check out some of the other speaking videos too to figure out the issue.
> 
> Regarding writing section, I followed the template approach and kept my essay in structured paragraphs (introduction, discussion, conclusion) and I think that worked well. I think this is one section where I found navjot's videos very helpful.


You are right - her videos are good for the writing section.
For the speaking section, it's important to go at your normal pace and not hesitate when speaking. Thus it helps if you utilize the time given before the start of the recording.
If you are really facing difficulty in the speaking section, PM me and I can help you out.


----------



## addy101

AshishP said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm preparing for PTE-A. Its scheduled after 3 weeks.
> Its really great to find so much help already provided on this thread. I'm looking through this thread for tips and have found great stuff about essay, describe image but yet to find tips on re-tell lecture. Any help like page numbers or direct comments is highly appreciated. Also any help on time management between sections would be helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish


For retell lecture focus on key points the speaker is talking about and try to take notes, it really helps. Note in pointers and then try to build that up. For time management take mock tests that would give you a flavor of real exam. good luck


----------



## abasca

Ilay said:


> I think blunt is used here with the meaning of brusque as the text talks about using the language..not sure..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You nailed it llay. I got it now. I was comparing tool called blunt with the adjective used to show that kids were blunt in their speaking and hence using the option 'same'. Thanks.


----------



## ankititp

*Writing Score less*

Hello Guys,
i have score as below
S-90
R-79
L- 72
W- 69

Can anyone please tell me how to get 79 plus im Listening and Writing


----------



## abasca

ankititp said:


> Hello Guys,
> i have score as below
> S-90
> R-79
> L- 72
> W- 69
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to get 79 plus im Listening and Writing


Sorry to say but you should improve writing and must start from here when you reply to my post . You look at your post again and check how many mistakes you made. You didn't put questionmark at the end of your last sentence which starts with 'Can'. You didn't align your marks in same column (there are extra spaces between L- & number and W- & number). Always write like you are writing for PTE and its easy because that needs to be done just until you cross the bridge (79+).


----------



## ars776

abasca said:


> Sorry to say but you should improve writing and must start from here when you reply to my post . You look at your post again and check how many mistakes you made. You didn't put questionmark at the end of your last sentence which starts with 'Can'. You didn't align your marks in same column (there are extra spaces between L- & number and W- & number). Always write like you are writing for PTE and its easy because that needs to be done just until you cross the bridge (79+).


What are your vocabulary, grammar, and written discourse scores?


----------



## Ilay

abasca said:


> You nailed it llay. I got it now. I was comparing tool called blunt with the adjective used to show that kids were blunt in their speaking and hence using the option 'same'. Thanks.



Cheers,

I recommend http://www.thesaurus.com, it contains more meanings of words than many online dictionaries.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredsamuel

Its a nice share thanks .


----------



## ankititp

abasca said:


> Sorry to say but you should improve writing and must start from here when you reply to my post . You look at your post again and check how many mistakes you made. You didn't put questionmark at the end of your last sentence which starts with 'Can'. You didn't align your marks in same column (there are extra spaces between L- & number and W- & number). Always write like you are writing for PTE and its easy because that needs to be done just until you cross the bridge (79+).


Thanks for pointing out my mistakes. It's my second time that i am getting low scores in Writing Module.Also Below are my enabling scores-
Grammar 79
Spelling 48
Written Discourse 57


----------



## ankititp

ars776 said:


> What are your vocabulary, grammar, and written discourse scores?


My scores are as below-
Grammar 79
Spelling 48
WD 57


----------



## Ilay

ankititp said:


> My scores are as below-
> Grammar 79
> Spelling 48
> WD 57




Hey my friend, it is obvious that you should pay attention spellings of words as you write anything. On the other hand you should answer the essay task question more clearly. 

Which role of tv is more important, entertainment or informing?

Entertainment aspect of visual media outweighs the aspect of informing people.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

Ilay said:


> Hey my friend, it is obvious that you should pay attention spellings of words as you write anything. On the other hand you should answer the essay task question more clearly.
> 
> Which role of tv is more important, entertainment or informing?
> 
> Entertainment aspect of visual media outweighs the aspect of informing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really appreciate your answer, i know essay effects my scores. so do you have any template?


----------



## mavivj

Hi Experts,
I got my PTE 3rd attempt results just now. Missed in listening part. Planning to appear for another attempt in next 15 days.
Please share your valuable tips and tricks to crack it.

1st attempt: L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
2nd attempt: L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70
3rd attempt: L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> I got my PTE 3rd attempt results just now. Missed in listening part. Planning to appear for another attempt in next 15 days.
> Please share your valuable tips and tricks to crack it.
> 
> 1st attempt: L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
> 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70
> 3rd attempt: L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82


When was this 3rd attempt buddy?


----------



## ankititp

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> I got my PTE 3rd attempt results just now. Missed in listening part. Planning to appear for another attempt in next 15 days.
> Please share your valuable tips and tricks to crack it.
> 
> 1st attempt: L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
> 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70
> 3rd attempt: L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82


hey how you are preparing . i am also in same boat


----------



## ajayaustralia

ankititp said:


> Really appreciate your answer, i know essay effects my scores. so do you have any template?


Search with "super structure": video from E2 language, it works, if you appart from folllowing the template use some academic words etc. It is on "robots will replace human job" soomething.


----------



## ankititp

ajayaustralia said:


> Search with "super structure": video from E2 language, it works, if you appart from folllowing the template use some academic words etc. It is on "robots will replace human job" soomething.


ok thanks a lot


----------



## tharindu247

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Goto PTONote.com and purchase vouchers from there..


site doesn't work mate


----------



## AussizMig

tharindu247 said:


> site doesn't work mate


It's ptenote.com

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my PTE 3rd attempt results just now. Missed in listening part. Planning to appear for another attempt in next 15 days.
> 
> Please share your valuable tips and tricks to crack it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st attempt: L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
> 
> 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70
> 
> 3rd attempt: L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82




I also appearred for two times. Missed Last 4 questions of listening section both times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda

ankititp said:


> Thanks for pointing out my mistakes. It's my second time that i am getting low scores in Writing Module.Also Below are my enabling scores-
> Grammar 79
> Spelling 48
> Written Discourse 57




Your scores are low in written discourse. It means your essay structure was not upto mark. You need to present your views in meaningful way. Check out the YouTube video of Jay about essay writing on e2language. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

ankititp said:


> Really appreciate your answer, i know essay effects my scores. so do you have any template?




I use maxngo template. 3 para, 1+1+1. I got a perfect 90 using it. Just search for it please, it is somewhere in this forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vibhorv

mike129 said:


> can you share your enabling skills ?


Communication Skills

Listening: 87
Reading: 73
Speaking: 87
Writing: 84


Enabling Skills

Grammer: 90
Oral Fluency: 71
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 75
Written Discourse: 90


----------



## mandy2137

Has anyone got coaching from Hydrabad School of Learning?

And do templates work in essay?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda

ankititp said:


> hey how you are preparing . i am also in same boat




I'm also preparing. 3rd attempt this time. Exam scheduled on 27th January


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeerjabbar

Hi All,

I appeared 2 times in PTE exam in last week and my scores are:

1st on 23rd Dec. 2017: Score L/R/S/W: 71/69/64/69, Skills G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 66/76/21/78/71/77

2nd on 30th Dec. 2017: Score L/R/S/W: 73/67/65/68, Skills G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 69/84/42/70/67/55

Essay writing in 2nd attempt was quite unconventional so i scored less in that area. The question was something like:"Does childhood environment impact on the success of a person. Choose a successful person from your surroundings and give his example to provide your point of view" 

One thing I would like to mention here is the quality of PTE Examination centers:

I chose Center No 72035, JNS Training and Testing Centre L.L.C. Sama Building, Al Barsha, Dubai for my first attempt. The center was only 8 seats and all were fully occupied. Thus, in speaking session, the room became fish market with lots of noise. Moreover, there was also some issue with the hardware and server speed which caused a very low score in Pronunciation and speaking session. 

I gave my second attempt in center no 73136, The Exam Preparation & Testing House FZCO 
Apricot Tower, Dubai. This center was having more than 30 seats however, there were only 8 candidates. Thus there wasn't any noise and I was able to achieve my desired score....

Now, please advise how to proceed further in order to get 80 score in all 4 areas.


----------



## Ilay

vibhorv said:


> Communication Skills
> 
> 
> 
> Listening: 87
> 
> Reading: 73
> 
> Speaking: 87
> 
> Writing: 84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> 
> 
> Grammer: 90
> 
> Oral Fluency: 71
> 
> Pronunciation: 90
> 
> Spelling: 90
> 
> Vocabulary: 75
> 
> Written Discourse: 90




Awww too close!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

Ilay said:


> I use maxngo template. 3 para, 1+1+1. I got a perfect 90 using it. Just search for it please, it is somewhere in this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ok thanks


----------



## ankititp

ajayaustralia said:


> Search with "super structure": video from E2 language, it works, if you appart from folllowing the template use some academic words etc. It is on "robots will replace human job" soomething.


ok thanks , also in case of Essay topic , like which invention is best-airplane and antibiotics. and IF i choose airplane.then what should i do in 3rd paragraph?
in 2nd paragraph- advantages of airplane so in 3rd paragraph also we need to give advantages of airplane or advantages of antibiotics?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Hello Everyone,

I have cleared my PTE in the second attempt. Updated details in the signature.

L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82


----------



## engineer874

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE in the second attempt. Updated details in the signature.
> 
> L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82


Congrats buddy.. What a dream score it is.. Could you please share your experience/tips etc? 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

engineer874 said:


> Congrats buddy.. What a dream score it is.. Could you please share your experience/tips etc?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Sure. E2Languange videos for the methods, other videos for mock exams. Give ample time of two weeks to prepare. I gave 1 week only the second time.


----------



## sabhishek982

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have cleared my PTE in the second attempt. Updated details in the signature.
> 
> L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82


Congrats Ravi, finally you got your result 

How you managed to get 90 in Listening?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats Ravi, finally you got your result
> 
> How you managed to get 90 in Listening?


Even I am wondering on that. 

I guess i concentrated a bit more than the last time, making sure I dont miss a single word


----------



## Ptera

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sure. E2Languange videos for the methods, other videos for mock exams. Give ample time of two weeks to prepare. I gave 1 week only the second time.


Congratulations mate!!
Did you use a strategy for essay from e2language?
Which essay topics and SWT did you get?
Thanks!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Ptera said:


> Congratulations mate!!
> Did you use a strategy for essay from e2language?
> Which essay topics and SWT did you get?
> Thanks!


Yeah basically the essays are kind of debate topics. Either you are supporting the statement or against it.

So first para is the heading, second para is where you choose support or against, why do you think that way and the last para is conclusion

Little difficult to remember but the latest one on the large essay was something to do with the marketing department of large corporations to concentrate on reputation or plan their margins in short term gains (something like that)


----------



## sabhishek982

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Even I am wondering on that.
> 
> I guess i concentrated a bit more than the last time, making sure I dont miss a single word


Haha...Where did you practice Reading and Listening from?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

sabhishek982 said:


> Haha...Where did you practice Reading and Listening from?


My current role involves speaking with Australian clients and their customers. So most of the stuff helped me there as these are different people with different accents and from different places(Indians, Chinese, Asians, British, few Scottish, etc)

When I went through the videos, there is one thing I was able to understand. "Listen carefully" as if you are making a deal and if you don't then you loose. No point of repetitions in a live conversation.

Other than that majority of my work experience was working in international call center. So been trained for accent neutralization at an early stage!!

Thats my 2 cents!!

Wishing all the best!!


----------



## letsgotoaussie

mavivj said:


> Hi Experts,
> I got my PTE 3rd attempt results just now. Missed in listening part. Planning to appear for another attempt in next 15 days.
> Please share your valuable tips and tricks to crack it.
> 
> 1st attempt: L/R/S/W - 66/81/90/65
> 2nd attempt: L/R/S/W - 67/74/87/70
> 3rd attempt: L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82


Since you gave the exam recently, any tips or tricks of what is happening in the test....n how was the exam..was it quite tough in comparison to mock tests and Mcmillan tests?My exam is scheduled for this friday..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

I would say it was different between my two attempts. So be prepared to face a tough one this time.


----------



## mavivj

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> When was this 3rd attempt buddy?



Congrats !!! Give me some tips for Listening.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Listen lots of audio books for a better practice. These should be from different speakers.


----------



## mavivj

ankititp said:


> hey how you are preparing . i am also in same boat


I am preparing with E2 language(paid subscription), PTE Academic official guide and PTE Academic Practice Test Plus.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

mavivj said:


> ankititp said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey how you are preparing . i am also in same boat
> 
> 
> 
> I am preparing with E2 language(paid subscription), PTE Academic official guide and PTE Academic Practice Test Plus.
Click to expand...

That's a good way. I used mostly the YouTube videos of e2language and others


----------



## mavivj

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> That's a good way. I used mostly the YouTube videos of e2language and others



Hi Ravi, 
Did you take any mock tests?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

mavivj said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way. I used mostly the YouTube videos of e2language and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi,
> Did you take any mock tests?
Click to expand...

No buddy. Direct exam on both occasions


----------



## andrearios

hello everyone,

I have been studying and collecting tips for PTE. But, I need your comments on the following questions that I can find consensus on how to answer the questions.

Summarize written text: Maximum 30 words?

Re-tell lecture: 20 to 25 seconds? 

Describe the image: Do I have to speak 35 seconds?
Do I need to provide a conclusion?

Please if you can share your experiences and knowledge on those questions.

best regards.


----------



## andrearios

andrearios said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I have been studying and collecting tips for PTE. But, I need your comments on the following questions that I can find consensus on how to answer the questions.
> 
> Summarize written text: Maximum 30 words?
> 
> Re-tell lecture: 20 to 25 seconds?
> 
> Describe the image: Do I have to speak 35 seconds?
> Do I need to provide a conclusion?
> 
> Please if you can share your experiences and knowledge on those questions.
> 
> best regards.


Additionally , in summarize spoken text, how many words is advisable to write ?


----------



## dilanjan

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> mavivj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way. I used mostly the YouTube videos of e2language and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi,
> Did you take any mock tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buddy. Direct exam on both occasions
Click to expand...

Ravi please share your study method. And how you sheduled your plan


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

dilanjan said:


> Ravi please share your study method. And how you sheduled your plan


Hello Dilanjan,

Following was my strategy as I had less time for preparation (personal reasons):
Day 1: Only listening module from E2Language completely getting details on the methods and their strategy. (Also check for Ashish Jain and Navjyot Brar videos on youtube)
Day 2: Only listening practice
Day 3: Only writing module as in day 1
Day 4: Only writing practice
Day 5: Only reading module as in day 1
Day 6: Only Reading practice
Day 7: Only speaking module as in day 1
Day 8: Only speaking practice
Day 9: rest
Day 10 & 11: Mock tests through youtube
Day 12: rest
Day 13: the day I gave my exam.


----------



## dilanjan

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> dilanjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi please share your study method. And how you sheduled your plan
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dilanjan,
> 
> Following was my strategy as I had less time for preparation (personal reasons):
> Day 1: Only listening module from E2Language completely getting details on the methods and their strategy. (Also check for Ashish Jain and Navjyot Brar videos on youtube)
> Day 2: Only listening practice
> Day 3: Only writing module as in day 1
> Day 4: Only writing practice
> Day 5: Only reading module as in day 1
> Day 6: Only Reading practice
> Day 7: Only speaking module as in day 1
> Day 8: Only speaking practice
> Day 9: rest
> Day 10 & 11: Mock tests through youtube
> Day 12: rest
> Day 13: the day I gave my exam.
Click to expand...

Thank a lot Ravi. All the best for your future work.


----------



## mavivj

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> No buddy. Direct exam on both occasions


Thanks much. Could you please give me some suggestions to improve my listening score. I am planning to give my next attempt by mid of Jan.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

andrearios said:


> Additionally , in summarize spoken text, how many words is advisable to write ?


Whatever you can recall type it down, just make sure it is less than maximum allowed words else you can lose marks.


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends!
I´m struggling with listening and writing in PTE, however, I scored 79+ in speaking 3 times. 
If anybody wants to exchange the knowledge and skills, pls let me know. I´m looking for people who scored 79+ in listening & writing and who need help and tips for speaking.. We could meet on skype for example.
Feel free to contact me this week as I take the exam next week.


----------



## raja1028

Hi guys, I'm planning to take PTE-A exam in Hyderabad. Which exam center is good in terms of examination environment and facilities? I guess only two centers are available.

And, do we need our passport for the exam?
Im in the process of renewing my passport as it is due to expire in four months.


----------



## ankititp

Ptera said:


> Hello friends!
> I´m struggling with listening and writing in PTE, however, I scored 79+ in speaking 3 times.
> If anybody wants to exchange the knowledge and skills, pls let me know. I´m looking for people who scored 79+ in listening & writing and who need help and tips for speaking.. We could meet on skype for example.
> Feel free to contact me this week as I take the exam next week.


i am also in same boat


----------



## ars776

*PTE exam no results*

Hi guys,

I gave the Pte exam (Mumbai, India) on 31st and yet to receive the report and the status is showing "delivered successfully, whereas earlier it changed from "delivered successfully" to "taken" in a matter of few hours


----------



## ars776

Hi ankit,

I had scored 80+ for writing.Can you tell me your grammar, vocabulary, spelling and written discourse scores?Strange to see your listening scores not scaling up, as speaking aids considerably to overall listening score


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to take PTE-A exam in Hyderabad. Which exam center is good in terms of examination environment and facilities? I guess only two centers are available.
> 
> And, do we need our passport for the exam?
> Im in the process of renewing my passport as it is due to expire in four months.


Yes you would need only passport and nothing else. 
I gave in Bhadruka College and it was good with decent ambiance.


----------



## ars776

ankititp said:


> i am also in same boat


Hi ankit,

I had scored 80+ for writing.Can you tell me your grammar, vocabulary, spelling and written discourse scores?Strange to see your listening scores not scaling up, as speaking aids considerably to overall listening score


----------



## ars776

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Yes you would need only passport and nothing else.
> I gave in Bhadruka College and it was good with decent ambiance.


When was your exam?.I am yet to receive scores for my 31st December attempt.status is showing "delivered successfully" while for my previous attempts it changed to taken,shortly after the exam was conducted


----------



## raja1028

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Yes you would need only passport and nothing else.
> I gave in Bhadruka College and it was good with decent ambiance.


Thanq ravi. 
Can we use the cancelled passport for the exam?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

raja1028 said:


> Thanq ravi.
> Can we use the cancelled passport for the exam?


Would not suggest. You can try postponing the exam to a later date.


----------



## raja1028

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Would not suggest. You can try postponing the exam to a later date.


Ok, I havent yet booked the date for exam. So was thinking if I can do it with present passport or wait for new one. Will do after getting new one. Thanq.


----------



## arunhero

Hi All,

Can some one suggest methods to improve my pronunciation. I am unable to clear the speaking section alone.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

arunhero said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some one suggest methods to improve my pronunciation. I am unable to clear the speaking section alone.


Go through E2language 44 sounds of English video. That helps a lot.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

joyceblass said:


> Is TOEIC Academic scores also counted in PTE Academic?


PTE is a separate exam which one has to appear. I don't think TOEIC scores are considered as the is not an assessment


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

Hello guys,
Just got my result 2 days back!
I got 85 90 90 88 WRSL (89 overall)

:cool2::cool2:


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello guys,
> Just got my result 2 days back!
> I got 85 90 90 88 WRSL (89 overall)
> 
> :cool2::cool2:


Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## prershere

I took the exam day before yesterday, couldn’t get my desired scores in Listening and Writing. Please suggest how to improve listening section in particular. I plan to use E2 structure for essay in my next attempt.

My Scores:
L/R/S/W: 78/90/90/75

In Writing, I didn’t follow the structure, so I assume my scores tumbled dramatically from the mocktests where I was got around 75 for the written discourse and got only 55 in the real exam.. 😭😒

In Listening, I got 4 Write from Dictation questions, which I didn’t expect, after the third question I felt I had finished the test and just then the 4th one popped out and I was left with no time to finish it. It is totally my mistake I didn’t see the total question/ question reached bar on the top.

Suggestions to improve Listening and if any one knows how the score of this section is calculated please share. Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

prershere said:


> I took the exam day before yesterday, couldn’t get my desired scores in Listening and Writing. Please suggest how to improve listening section in particular. I plan to use E2 structure for essay in my next attempt.
> 
> My Scores:
> L/R/S/W: 78/90/90/75
> 
> In Writing, I didn’t follow the structure, so I assume my scores tumbled dramatically from the mocktests where I was got around 75 for the written discourse and got only 55 in the real exam..
> 
> In Listening, I got 4 Write from Dictation questions, which I didn’t expect, after the third question I felt I had finished the test and just then the 4th one popped out and I was left with no time to finish it. It is totally my mistake I didn’t see the total question/ question reached bar on the top.
> 
> Suggestions to improve Listening and if any one knows how the score of this section is calculated please share. Thanks


 I think you missed last dictation , has impacted your score in listening and writing

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilstiwari

*maxngo template*



Ilay said:


> I use maxngo template. 3 para, 1+1+1. I got a perfect 90 using it. Just search for it please, it is somewhere in this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could you please provide link or more details about this "maxngo template" ?


----------



## Ilay

sunilstiwari said:


> Could you please provide link or more details about this "maxngo template" ?



















Post number #7397



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

sunilstiwari said:


> Could you please provide link or more details about this "maxngo template" ?


You can find in this forum.. write on Google maxngo writing template it will take you to that page of expat forum and then you can find all his posts about PTE

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

ars776 said:


> Hi ankit,
> 
> I had scored 80+ for writing.Can you tell me your grammar, vocabulary, spelling and written discourse scores?Strange to see your listening scores not scaling up, as speaking aids considerably to overall listening score


Written discourse 57
Spelling 48
Grammer 79


----------



## Ilay

ankititp said:


> Written discourse 57
> 
> Spelling 48
> 
> Grammer 79




Mate, you didn’t answer the task question in the essay and spelling is too low. I had got 86 with a similar wd score and 90 from grammar and spelling. Vocab was 60 too.

You need to answer the question in a very clear way, don’t worry about paraphrasing, just use the synonyms of the words if you can.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vibs

*Scored 90 in all sections of PTE (2nd attempt) on 4th Jan*

Took PTE- Academic twice.

17th May 2017:
Writing: 90
Listening: 90
Reading: 89
Speaking: 78

4th Jan 2018:

Writing: 90
Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 90


----------



## brainstorm87

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Go through E2language 44 sounds of English video. That helps a lot.


Good suggestion.
Apart from this, a lot of people miss the 's' sound at the end of words. Try practising that and see your score go up.
If you need any help, PM me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilstiwari

*Congratulations*



vibs said:


> Took PTE- Academic twice.
> 
> 17th May 2017:
> Writing: 90
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 89
> Speaking: 78
> 
> 4th Jan 2018:
> 
> Writing: 90
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90


Great score! Congratulations! :thumb:

Please motivate all of us with your strategies and study patterns.


----------



## ars776

ars776 said:


> Hi ankit,
> 
> I had scored 80+ for writing.Can you tell me your grammar, vocabulary, spelling and written discourse scores?Strange to see your listening scores not scaling up, as speaking aids considerably to overall listening score


Follow these tips

Spelling - write the words ending with "ly" in word and check your spellings like carefully has double l and similarly has single l.Do this for all the words you could recollect.Further, use a set range of words for every situation and use them only.Further please see the E2 language blog

WD - Write to the point.Check one of the written samples from the official book or E2 may do the same for you but I still suggest to get hold of an official guidebook.Also, learn to phrase complex sentences 

Vocabulary and grammar - just improve spelling and make a list of words and make large sentences starting from (Since, once, the meaning of, The text depicts like these) for the middle use (further, whereas, in contrast with) and finish sentences with (thus, hence, therefore ).If you follow these steps your score will be above 80


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey folks,
The other day I coached 'Ptera' for one session.
He found the session very helpful.
The topics we covered are - Summarize Written Text, Listening MCQs (multiple and single answer), Summarize Spoken Text.

My core strengths as a trainer are Speaking and Listening.
If anyone needs help boosting their scores, PM me.


----------



## SAM89

Hi Guys,

My PTE-A Results came in today, with bad news for Writing 

Listening - 83
Reading - 81
Speaking - 90
Writing - 76 

Enabling Skills

Grammer 62, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 44 (what ??) Vocabulary 82, Written Discourse 90

Can you please help me understand what can I do to improve my scores ? specially Writing ??

Thanks !


----------



## auscall

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PTE-A Results came in today, with bad news for Writing
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 81
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammer 62, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 44 (what ??) Vocabulary 82, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Can you please help me understand what can I do to improve my scores ? specially Writing ??
> 
> Thanks !


Spelling and Grammar seem to be the obvious culprits. 

Spelling: Do take time during your writing section to double check your spellings, this is very important. No matter how confident you are about the spelling, due to time pressure, we all tend to do some mistakes. Park at least a minute after your essay to check the spelling, and same goes with other writing sections. 

Grammar: Keep your sentences fairly simple, and do take extra care while writing complex sentences. 


PTE : 90
[L-90, R-83, S-90, W-90]
ACS submitted: 7th September
ACS results: 5th October (Positive)


----------



## Ilay

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PTE-A Results came in today, with bad news for Writing
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 81
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammer 62, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 44 (what ??) Vocabulary 82, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Can you please help me understand what can I do to improve my scores ? specially Writing ??
> 
> Thanks !




Such a shame, scroll up buddy for a few tips..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitnagpal004

@braich.abhijeet

Hi Abhijeet,

Have been reading a lot about you in the forum.
My PTE exam is scheduled on 16th January 2018.
Moreover I have already appeared for PTE once and earlier scored the below mentioned score

Listening 72
Reading 68
Speaking 65
Writing 71

Enabling Skills
Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 82
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 78

I would request you to guide me and share the tips to score 79+ in each module.
Also if you could suggest score based mock, which I could undertake before my PTE exam.

My email id : [email protected]

Would eagerly wait your reply.


----------



## ankitnagpal004

Hi,

Can somebody please suggest me a good scored MOCK test that I can take before appearing for PTE exam.


----------



## mike129

ankitnagpal004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please suggest me a good scored MOCK test that I can take before appearing for PTE exam.


take the paid one


----------



## mike129

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PTE-A Results came in today, with bad news for Writing
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 81
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammer 62, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 44 (what ??) Vocabulary 82, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Can you please help me understand what can I do to improve my scores ? specially Writing ??
> 
> Thanks !


so close man...am struggling with writing also....maybe you are typing too fast ...hence you are making many spelling mistakes without knowing .


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My PTE-A Results came in today, with bad news for Writing
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 81
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammer 62, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 44 (what ??) Vocabulary 82, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Can you please help me understand what can I do to improve my scores ? specially Writing ??
> 
> Thanks !


NO worries man. Forget what others are saying. May be your method was different which got you the less scores. Not to worry on paying for mock tests. Concentrate a little bit more.

I followed E2 language method and went through the mock tests only from youtube and those helped me well. Also check for Ashish Jain and Navjyot Brar.

I had missed scoring 79+ in my first attempt simply because I did not concentrate. Be patient when preparing, concentrate and also ensure that you check the time during the exam.

Do this and the next time you will succeed for sure.


----------



## Ptera

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> The other day I coached 'Ptera' for one session.
> He found the session very helpful.
> The topics we covered are - Summarize Written Text, Listening MCQs (multiple and single answer), Summarize Spoken Text.
> 
> My core strengths as a trainer are Speaking and Listening.
> If anyone needs help boosting their scores, PM me.


Thanks mate once again!! It was very helpful!


----------



## ankitnagpal004

braich.abhijeet said:


> As you can see, when I shared what i did, people are going crazy. they want tips to improve English rather than clearing exam. I am already getting so many PM, will try to answer there as much as I can. Let the learners learn and keep spending money on PTE.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


@braich.abhijeet

Sorry for writing again. 
But I don't know how to ping or send mail to a specific person. 
Or may be I am a new member in this forum, so I don't have access to PM somebody.

Hi Abhijeet,

Have been reading a lot about you in the forum.
My PTE exam is scheduled on 16th January 2018.
Moreover I have already appeared for PTE once and earlier scored the below mentioned score.

Listening 72
Reading 68
Speaking 65
Writing 71

Enabling Skills
Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 58
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 82
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 78

I would request you to guide me and share the tips to score 79+ in each module.
Also if you could suggest score based mock, which I could undertake before my PTE exam.

Would eagerly wait your reply.


----------



## ankitnagpal004

mike129 said:


> take the paid one


Thanks Mike.
Which paid one is good?

I am planning to take ptepractice one, is that good?


----------



## chi204

I took E2Language and ptepractice both. I had a chance to study for 10 days. With that, I could score:

W-68, L-76, R-78, S-90.


----------



## mike129

ankitnagpal004 said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Which paid one is good?
> 
> I am planning to take ptepractice one, is that good?


take the PTE Gold kit package ..it has two scored tests and unlocks all the sample questions...I would recommend taking both scored test A,B....Because when you take test A first ..you get to know your weak points ...and start working on it before taking test B....once you are ready ..you can take test B ..the score you get will be a very good indicator on how you will perform in the actual exam.But keep in mind that those exams are more tough than actual exam .Hence you will definitely score higher on the actual exam.


----------



## mike129

chi204 said:


> I took E2Language and ptepractice both. I had a chance to study for 10 days. With that, I could score:
> 
> W-68, L-76, R-78, S-90.


Good job


----------



## ankitnagpal004

mike129 said:


> take the PTE Gold kit package ..it has two scored tests and unlocks all the sample questions...I would recommend taking both scored test A,B....Because when you take test A first ..you get to know your weak points ...and start working on it before taking test B....once you are ready ..you can take test B ..the score you get will be a very good indicator on how you will perform in the actual exam.But keep in mind that those exams are more tough than actual exam .Hence you will definitely score higher on the actual exam.


Thanks Mike for your suggestion


----------



## brainstorm87

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate once again!! It was very helpful!


My pleasure buddy.
I have received several queries on PM.

I have replied to them.
Would be happy to help anyone who's having any difficulty in any area.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

Hello guys, I recently wrote PTE and got 89 overall, so I have created a blog where I will be sharing all the tips and tricks regarding all sections.
https://pteperfect90.blogspot.com


----------



## ankitnagpal004

Hi,

I appeared for PTE Gold mock test A and received my score card as well, please find below the details.

Communicative Skills
Listening	73
Reading	58
Speaking	73
Writing	73

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse	47

Please suggest how could I improve my scores, just have a week left with me.

~Ankit


----------



## SAM89

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> NO worries man. Forget what others are saying. May be your method was different which got you the less scores. Not to worry on paying for mock tests. Concentrate a little bit more.
> 
> I followed E2 language method and went through the mock tests only from youtube and those helped me well. Also check for Ashish Jain and Navjyot Brar.
> 
> I had missed scoring 79+ in my first attempt simply because I did not concentrate. Be patient when preparing, concentrate and also ensure that you check the time during the exam.
> 
> Do this and the next time you will succeed for sure.


Hi Ravi !

I'm focused on the same routine plus some extra weight on written text summary and essay components. I have no idea how my spelling rounded up to 44.. maybe i used complex sentences and lost my way. Also apart from these two items, are there any other items related to Written score ??


----------



## brainstorm87

ankitnagpal004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appeared for PTE Gold mock test A and received my score card as well, please find below the details.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening73
> Reading58
> Speaking73
> Writing73
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar47
> Oral Fluency80
> Pronunciation64
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary85
> Written Discourse47
> 
> Please suggest how could I improve my scores, just have a week left with me.
> 
> ~Ankit


Seeing your scores, you need to work on your sentence structure in writing. Also you need to start listening to commonly used words for the way they usually speak it, to improve your speaking score.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnrstd

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello guys, I recently wrote PTE and got 89 overall, so I have created a blog where I will be sharing all the tips and tricks regarding all sections.


Very informative and helpful... Thanks


----------



## mike129

ankitnagpal004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I appeared for PTE Gold mock test A and received my score card as well, please find below the details.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening	73
> Reading	58
> Speaking	73
> Writing	73
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse	47
> 
> Please suggest how could I improve my scores, just have a week left with me.
> 
> ~Ankit


you need to improve your scores in reading only..the others are fine you can get 79+ easily in the real exam....for reading you need to practice as much as you can(from official materials only) ..whereas reading is basically about vocabulary that you know and there is some methods by e2language and navjot brar .it's quite useful.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

SAM89 said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO worries man. Forget what others are saying. May be your method was different which got you the less scores. Not to worry on paying for mock tests. Concentrate a little bit more.
> 
> I followed E2 language method and went through the mock tests only from youtube and those helped me well. Also check for Ashish Jain and Navjyot Brar.
> 
> I had missed scoring 79+ in my first attempt simply because I did not concentrate. Be patient when preparing, concentrate and also ensure that you check the time during the exam.
> 
> Do this and the next time you will succeed for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi !
> 
> I'm focused on the same routine plus some extra weight on written text summary and essay components. I have no idea how my spelling rounded up to 44.. maybe i used complex sentences and lost my way. Also apart from these two items, are there any other items related to Written score ??
Click to expand...

I would say, keep it short and simple. Don't use too much jargon. Spellings could be missed due to our time constraints. Time management is very important. Pm me if you are looking into specifics but otherwise the routine you are following should help you down the line.


----------



## ankitnagpal004

braich.abhijeet said:


> PM me. Apparently there are some people who just want to learn English and they are comfortable putting their aspirations on hold while they improve English. They do not realise that even the native English speakers fail the test unless they do things to please the computer.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Hi @braich.abhijeet,

My exam is scheduled on 16th January 2018. I have sent you a PM also, can you please share the tips and tricks to score 79+ in each module.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards
Ankit


----------



## nehaneha

braich.abhijeet can you please guide me in speaking.. I am not able to message u personally. can You please send me on <*SNIP*>* - See "Inappropriate content": http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## letsgotoaussie

Thanks to everyone for their support and guidance!
Got my PTE result (first attempt)...
Overall - 75

Listening 75
Reading 75
Speaking 83
Writing 76...

Now even my husband has to give the test..one advice I need is should I try one more time for 20 points?or it's ok...M planning to apply 2613..software engineer..my total would be 70 points with 10 in PTE..pls advice..Thanks in Advance


----------



## nehaneha

Hi can anyone please guide me in speaking, I am just new in this group and looking for help. thanks


----------



## letsgotoaussie

nehaneha said:


> Hi can anyone please guide me in speaking, I am just new in this group and looking for help. thanks


Hi Neha

Try the reading material from -

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7oK6zxyiYb2MHFUYVcwUUtWZGc&usp=sharing

Along with this try Macmillan test builder..its gud for all sections..

Also,chk our e2language videos, Navjot brar videos...Both are very helpful...do chk the emergency videos from navjot brar which really help..


----------



## benisrael

nehaneha said:


> Hi can anyone please guide me in speaking, I am just new in this group and looking for help. thanks


Are you looking at 65+ OR 79+ ?

If 79+ , it is really important that you get used the Test Structure/Format like the back of your hand.


----------



## benisrael

letsgotoaussie said:


> Thanks to everyone for their support and guidance!
> Got my PTE result (first attempt)...
> Overall - 75
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 75
> Speaking 83
> Writing 76...
> 
> Now even my husband has to give the test..one advice I need is should I try one more time for 20 points?or it's ok...M planning to apply 2613..software engineer..my total would be 70 points with 10 in PTE..pls advice..Thanks in Advance


If it is 70 including State Sponsored then you should give another try and aim for Superior English score. 

If it is 70 excluding State sponsored , just go ahead and apply.


----------



## letsgotoaussie

benisrael said:


> If it is 70 including State Sponsored then you should give another try and aim for Superior English score.
> 
> If it is 70 excluding State sponsored , just go ahead and apply.


Thanks for replying..it's excluding state sponsorship (would be) as m still awaiting ACS result...


----------



## benisrael

letsgotoaussie said:


> Thanks for replying..it's excluding state sponsorship (would be) as m still awaiting ACS result...


Don't be too sure about ACS results 

They usually detect 2-3 years. May I have your points break down and years of experience?


----------



## benisrael

Hi Guys,

Can someone shed some light into how to describe the Y Axis in this image?

People / 100 000 , and the numbers go from 46 to 58. I am stuck.


----------



## engineer874

This bar chart represents the motor vehicle theft in UK for the years of 1998 to 2002 for the people/100,000. In 1998, approx 57 people lost their cars out of 1 hundred thousand which is the highest ratio. On the other hand... And goes on...

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

engineer874 said:


> This bar chart represents the motor vehicle theft in UK for the years of 1998 to 2002 for the people/100,000. In 1998, approx 57 people lost their cars out of 1 hundred thousand which is the highest ratio. On the other hand... And goes on...
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro. 

In the year 1998, for every 100,000 people, 57 lost their vehicles. 

I think this can play tricks on your brain if you are not too careful and smart about it, all you got is 25 seconds to get the meaning, boy , i'm scared!


----------



## vibs

I scored a straight 90 in all sections on 3rd January and updated my EOI on 4th January with score of 70 (without SS) and 75 for NSW. Today I got an email from PTE, saying that they are sharing my score card with DIBP. Any idea what does this mean? Is my EOI getting scrutinized at the backend for the next round of invitation?


----------



## aussiedream87

vibs said:


> I scored a straight 90 in all sections on 3rd January and updated my EOI on 4th January with score of 70 (without SS) and 75 for NSW. Today I got an email from PTE, saying that they are sharing my score card with DIBP. Any idea what does this mean? Is my EOI getting scrutinized at the backend for the next round of invitation?


You would have checked the box which talks about sharing the results with DIBP AUS and NZ xxxxxx

So its just more of a heads up to them about your report to DIBP. Nothing to worry about. All the best.


----------



## Adelaidean

Guys, last night I took the mock test A and the result was extremely horrible. I am just in a shock because my overall score is 42. Holy molly. Following is my result L=44, R=48, S=10, W=62, but surprisingly Written Discourse is 90, in enabling skills. I got this result despite the fact that I have not only scored 7+ each in IELTS, but I also have practiced all PTE questions up to some extent. However, I found later that there was an issue with my mic having a loud tooooone sound continuously, hence scored 0 in speaking. However, I have been scoring 7 or 7.5 in speaking in every ITELS attempt.

Few things in the Mock were surprising and unexpected to me, and I would be grateful if someone shed some light over it, and brings me back from the deep blue see of grief, because now I believe I will never ever score 79+ in this life at least.

1. In speaking section, any question was not being submitted automatically after completion such as describe an image. I waited to see what happens after 40 seconds. I clicked next explicitly. This way, I waited in many questions, and at the end the total time ticking at the top right corner of the screen became RED and exceeded the allocated time, but the computer did not stop me from remaining questions so, I attempted the remaining ones with the RED time.

2. In speaking section, after re-telling a lecture, the answering a short question phase started directly without indicating anything special and I thought, it is still a retell a lecture, so I heard, and wanted to take a note but it was a single sentence. The moment I realized that this is short answer phase, I had lost almost 2 questions already. I know there are instructions at the top of every question, but I was not reading them. I was expecting a clear indication.

3. In writing section, I got 10 minutes to summarize a written text. However, the computer was not stopping me from writing or fixing beyond 10 minutes. Nothing was happening except the time was ticking at the top right corner. So then I explicitly clicked next even after passing 12 minutes. The same happened with write an essay.

Now I am utterly confused and in grief. However, I will reattempt this same Mock test A again with correct mic, and will see what happens.

I would be grateful for your comments.


----------



## ankitnagpal004

mike129 said:


> you need to improve your scores in reading only..the others are fine you can get 79+ easily in the real exam....for reading you need to practice as much as you can(from official materials only) ..whereas reading is basically about vocabulary that you know and there is some methods by e2language and navjot brar .it's quite useful.


Thanks Mike. I really hope that I get the desired result.


----------



## ankitnagpal004

vibs said:


> I scored a straight 90 in all sections on 3rd January and updated my EOI on 4th January with score of 70 (without SS) and 75 for NSW. Today I got an email from PTE, saying that they are sharing my score card with DIBP. Any idea what does this mean? Is my EOI getting scrutinized at the backend for the next round of invitation?


Congrats mate !!
Please help us also with some tips to score 79+.


----------



## letsgotoaussie

benisrael said:


> Don't be too sure about ACS results
> 
> They usually detect 2-3 years. May I have your points break down and years of experience?


here is the break up -

Age - 25
Qualification - 15
Partner Skills - 5
PTE - 10
ACS - Result awaited (total work exp of 12 years, ICT) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## togehendra

*Pte*

Hi 
If anyone is looking for PTE Academic real exam question collectin plz drop an email to crackpteacademic1gmail.com.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87

AussiDreamer said:


> Guys, last night I took the mock test A and the result was extremely horrible. I am just in a shock because my overall score is 42. Holy molly. Following is my result L=44, R=48, S=10, W=62, but surprisingly Written Discourse is 90, in enabling skills. I got this result despite the fact that I have not only scored 7+ each in IELTS, but I also have practiced all PTE questions up to some extent. However, I found later that there was an issue with my mic having a loud tooooone sound continuously, hence scored 0 in speaking. However, I have been scoring 7 or 7.5 in speaking in every ITELS attempt.
> 
> Few things in the Mock were surprising and unexpected to me, and I would be grateful if someone shed some light over it, and brings me back from the deep blue see of grief, because now I believe I will never ever score 79+ in this life at least.
> 
> 1. In speaking section, any question was not being submitted automatically after completion such as describe an image. I waited to see what happens after 40 seconds. I clicked next explicitly. This way, I waited in many questions, and at the end the total time ticking at the top right corner of the screen became RED and exceeded the allocated time, but the computer did not stop me from remaining questions so, I attempted the remaining ones with the RED time.
> 
> 2. In speaking section, after re-telling a lecture, the answering a short question phase started directly without indicating anything special and I thought, it is still a retell a lecture, so I heard, and wanted to take a note but it was a single sentence. The moment I realized that this is short answer phase, I had lost almost 2 questions already. I know there are instructions at the top of every question, but I was not reading them. I was expecting a clear indication.
> 
> 3. In writing section, I got 10 minutes to summarize a written text. However, the computer was not stopping me from writing or fixing beyond 10 minutes. Nothing was happening except the time was ticking at the top right corner. So then I explicitly clicked next even after passing 12 minutes. The same happened with write an essay.
> 
> Now I am utterly confused and in grief. However, I will reattempt this same Mock test A again with correct mic, and will see what happens.
> 
> I would be grateful for your comments.


Out of my experience, I can suggest..

1. After a lot of reading and personally trying it out I would say hit next in read aloud, repeat sentence, short answer questions. You would have much better scores in next mock.

2. No, you won't be notified as such. Just read the questions it makes things a lot easier.

3. Well not sure on the mock tests but, during the real test you would not have the option to write if I am not wrong. I would move to next question automatically once the time is up if I remember right.

Nevertheless, you know your weak spots work on them and you should be able to do better in next attempt. Good luck!!

P.S: The mock tests were really tuff is what I head from lot of ppl.


----------



## ars776

*Results on hold*

Guys - 

I got this message from PTE - results on hold and exam data is yet being prepared, please wait.

Date of test - 31st December

Anyone with prior experience with this?


----------



## Ilay

ars776 said:


> Guys -
> 
> 
> 
> I got this message from PTE - results on hold and exam data is yet being prepared, please wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Date of test - 31st December
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with prior experience with this?




I had got it although i hadn’t submitted any eoi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, here is a para with the right order at the bottom left and the wrong order on the right done by myself. Now, we know the right answer and i knew it too when i put them in the wrong order. However, what i dont know is why the right order is right and the wrong one is wrong. I tried to think in different aspects and nothing helped me out. Please, can someone who is good at this type of questions help me see the logic and tell me why my answer is wrong.

Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hasibshahriar

togehendra said:


> Hi
> If anyone is looking for PTE Academic real exam question collectin plz drop an email to crackpteacademic1gmail.com.
> 
> Thanks.


How much do u charge for that ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

ars776 said:


> Guys -
> 
> I got this message from PTE - results on hold and exam data is yet being prepared, please wait.
> 
> Date of test - 31st December
> 
> Anyone with prior experience with this?


Not on the 31st but I had a similar delay when I gave my exam on the 7th December at 3PM and got the results on 4th Jan (as per australian time, since it was evening in India)

Its not easy to ask you to chill/wait as I know the tension which builds up.

Hope you get the desired scores. All the best!!


----------



## benisrael

letsgotoaussie said:


> here is the break up -
> 
> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> Partner Skills - 5
> PTE - 10
> ACS - Result awaited (total work exp of 12 years, ICT) :fingerscrossed:


8+ years recognized by ACS can get you 15 points for work experience.

That will take you to an overall 70 Points, with 10-12 weeks wait time, you can get the invite. All the best!!!


----------



## arrieshc

Hi Mates,

I gave my first mock test today morning and below is my scary result. It was unexpected, horrible and I was stunned with the scores mostly due to the fact that even after
investing 2 months of efforts I have these scores.


Communicative Skills
Listening : 66
Reading : 59
Speaking : 41
Writing : 77

Enabling Skills
Grammar : 83
Oral Fluency : 32
Pronounciation 32
Spelling : 55
Vocabulary : 72
Written Discourse :90


*What I dont understand is that I have scored less in speaking although I read the forum and went all guns blazing like braich.abhijeet said.

I talked fast but I would like you to know that I was using the common 3.55 mm mobile headset alongwith its microphone. Is this the reason my scores got affected.
*
I have few queries though,

*1. Now I am in dilemma whether to speak at a normal rate, slow or go fast. Which approach is good, 90 point winners please help.

2. Should I buy and use the standard headset like the one we use in the exam.

3. Reading - I am still not able to crack Reorder paragraphs- personally i feel that this is a highly confusing task and no tricks apply to it 
even with finding the main topic and one should not bother this task too much -experts please advise shall we focus less on this task or provide with really working tips

4. I thought Listening was more of Content than anything else. Could some one please let know what affected my Listening score from the enabling skills section.

5. Within how many days I need to give second mock test or what is the expiry of the second mock test once I am done with the first one.
*

What I experienced is, my Reading and Listening scores are low due to not giving much importance to Time Management.

I was rattled by the pace at which Reading section went and I guess I got nervous thereby affecting my focus. 

Please someone,
*provide links for mock tests. I would love to do as many as possible.*
*provide time management table to be given for each task for Reading and Listening tasks*

Help much needed and appreciated

Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh Chellappan


----------



## letsgotoaussie

benisrael said:


> 8+ years recognized by ACS can get you 15 points for work experience.
> 
> That will take you to an overall 70 Points, with 10-12 weeks wait time, you can get the invite. All the best!!!


thanks much!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dilanjan

Hi Friends,

I need to know a strategy to PTE -A summary writing. I need a method to compress the para to a one sentence,

Please Help


----------



## ArGo

arrieshc said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I gave my first mock test today morning and below is my scary result. It was unexpected, horrible and I was stunned with the scores mostly due to the fact that even after
> investing 2 months of efforts I have these scores.
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening : 66
> Reading : 59
> Speaking : 41
> Writing : 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 83
> Oral Fluency : 32
> Pronounciation 32
> Spelling : 55
> Vocabulary : 72
> Written Discourse :90
> 
> 
> *What I dont understand is that I have scored less in speaking although I read the forum and went all guns blazing like braich.abhijeet said.
> 
> I talked fast but I would like you to know that I was using the common 3.55 mm mobile headset alongwith its microphone. Is this the reason my scores got affected.
> *
> I have few queries though,
> 
> *1. Now I am in dilemma whether to speak at a normal rate, slow or go fast. Which approach is good, 90 point winners please help.
> 
> 2. Should I buy and use the standard headset like the one we use in the exam.
> 
> 3. Reading - I am still not able to crack Reorder paragraphs- personally i feel that this is a highly confusing task and no tricks apply to it
> even with finding the main topic and one should not bother this task too much -experts please advise shall we focus less on this task or provide with really working tips
> 
> 4. I thought Listening was more of Content than anything else. Could some one please let know what affected my Listening score from the enabling skills section.
> 
> 5. Within how many days I need to give second mock test or what is the expiry of the second mock test once I am done with the first one.
> *
> 
> What I experienced is, my Reading and Listening scores are low due to not giving much importance to Time Management.
> 
> I was rattled by the pace at which Reading section went and I guess I got nervous thereby affecting my focus.
> 
> Please someone,
> *provide links for mock tests. I would love to do as many as possible.*
> *provide time management table to be given for each task for Reading and Listening tasks*
> 
> Help much needed and appreciated
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Arriesh Chellappan


From your scores, you require little more practice. Speaking score may be low if your Mic is not proper and the 3.5mm jack you used may not have a noise cancellation. Otherwise just speak in normal pace without stammering and with more intonation. 

Reading & listening scores are more inter dependent, like if you dont answer the short questions correctly, you will lose marks in listening and SST will also reduce more scores in the listening section. 

Practice more of SST, SWT, re-order and WFD - these are high scoring tasks.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

dilanjan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need to know a strategy to PTE -A summary writing. I need a method to compress the para to a one sentence,
> 
> Please Help


Summarize each paragraph and logically join then with proper punctuation. Explain the whole text your way. Even if you have used the minimum words, you can get full points.


----------



## arrieshc

*First of all thanks a lot Argo for the revert. Please find my comments below inline.*

From your scores, you require little more practice. Speaking score may be low if your Mic is not proper and the 3.5mm jack you used may not have a noise cancellation. Otherwise just speak in normal pace without stammering and with more intonation. 
*I am planning to buy a headset with a proper mic to test my speaking score.
For the second mock test I am planning to talk at a normal rate with some pace.
I will forward some of my voice samples, please validate them for rate and intonation.*



Reading & listening scores are more inter dependent, like if you dont answer the short questions correctly, you will lose marks in listening and SST will also reduce more scores in the listening section. 
*From the forum I came to the conclusion for Listening you need to have as many content as you could gather. Hence in SST I noted as many content as possible and wove a story around it. Please rectify if this is not the case else I will be under this impression for the rest of PTE exam and my life *



Practice more of SST, SWT, re-order and WFD - these are high scoring tasks.
*Reorder - is a pain area for me. I applied all the tricks known to man  and the experts in PTE but still not able to crack it. Please help if you have any tricks in your arsenal.
SST - I usually summarize understanding the theme and include all the key points. Could you please validate looking at my enabling skills for writing am I lagging in this, as per me I am not.*

*Also please forward me genuine links for mock tests along with Reading and Writing time management table.*


----------



## arrieshc

*First of all thanks a lot Argo for the revert. Please find my comments below inline.*

From your scores, you require little more practice. Speaking score may be low if your Mic is not proper and the 3.5mm jack you used may not have a noise cancellation. Otherwise just speak in normal pace without stammering and with more intonation. 
*I am planning to buy a headset with a proper mic to test my speaking score.
For the second mock test I am planning to talk at a normal rate with some pace.
I will forward some of my voice samples, please validate them for rate and intonation.*



Reading & listening scores are more inter dependent, like if you dont answer the short questions correctly, you will lose marks in listening and SST will also reduce more scores in the listening section. 
*From the forum I came to the conclusion for Listening you need to have as many content as you could gather. Hence in SST I noted as many content as possible and wove a story around it. Please rectify if this is not the case else I will be under this impression for the rest of PTE exam and my life *



Practice more of SST, SWT, re-order and WFD - these are high scoring tasks.
*Reorder - is a pain area for me. I applied all the tricks known to man  and the experts in PTE but still not able to crack it. Please help if you have any tricks in your arsenal.
SST - I usually summarize understanding the theme and include all the key points. Could you please validate looking at my enabling skills for writing am I lagging in this, as per me I am not.*

*Also please forward me genuine links for mock tests along with Reading and Writing time management table.*


----------



## Heiril

B 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roh489

M h k


----------



## Roh489

Nice


----------



## Roh489

Congrats


----------



## Roh489

Good score though


----------



## Roh489

Yes


----------



## arrieshc

Please find my Read Aloud Voice samples.

Argo and friends , could you please validate these samples and let know whether the intonation,pronounciation and the speech rate is good or not, or where I am lagging


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aSQIM-QHV4mk0qWhVKsODEYJQWa15y2e

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zAwVMDuuYKaYIeqQ-UzZ5OvU2FfkDpJM

https://drive.google.com/open?id=12cWLbL67CUzwC6_CfO24_r2fvotNOhhq


----------



## gwarn

arrieshc said:


> Please find my Read Aloud Voice samples.
> 
> Argo and friends , could you please validate these samples and let know whether the intonation,pronounciation and the speech rate is good or not, or where I am lagging
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aSQIM-QHV4mk0qWhVKsODEYJQWa15y2e
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zAwVMDuuYKaYIeqQ-UzZ5OvU2FfkDpJM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=12cWLbL67CUzwC6_CfO24_r2fvotNOhhq


I listened to the recordings. You might want to get a better headset as I could hear something blowing on it like a fan/ambient noises. Even the sounds of the headset wire rubbing against something could be heard.


----------



## gwarn

arrieshc said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I gave my first mock test today morning and below is my scary result. It was unexpected, horrible and I was stunned with the scores mostly due to the fact that even after
> investing 2 months of efforts I have these scores.
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening : 66
> Reading : 59
> Speaking : 41
> Writing : 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 83
> Oral Fluency : 32
> Pronounciation 32
> Spelling : 55
> Vocabulary : 72
> Written Discourse :90
> 
> 
> *What I dont understand is that I have scored less in speaking although I read the forum and went all guns blazing like braich.abhijeet said.
> 
> I talked fast but I would like you to know that I was using the common 3.55 mm mobile headset alongwith its microphone. Is this the reason my scores got affected.
> *
> I have few queries though,
> 
> *1. Now I am in dilemma whether to speak at a normal rate, slow or go fast. Which approach is good, 90 point winners please help.
> 
> 2. Should I buy and use the standard headset like the one we use in the exam.
> 
> 3. Reading - I am still not able to crack Reorder paragraphs- personally i feel that this is a highly confusing task and no tricks apply to it
> even with finding the main topic and one should not bother this task too much -experts please advise shall we focus less on this task or provide with really working tips
> 
> 4. I thought Listening was more of Content than anything else. Could some one please let know what affected my Listening score from the enabling skills section.
> 
> 5. Within how many days I need to give second mock test or what is the expiry of the second mock test once I am done with the first one.
> *
> 
> What I experienced is, my Reading and Listening scores are low due to not giving much importance to Time Management.
> 
> I was rattled by the pace at which Reading section went and I guess I got nervous thereby affecting my focus.
> 
> Please someone,
> *provide links for mock tests. I would love to do as many as possible.*
> *provide time management table to be given for each task for Reading and Listening tasks*
> 
> Help much needed and appreciated
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Arriesh Chellappan


Have you checked E2 language youtube channel already?


----------



## arrieshc

gwarn said:


> I listened to the recordings. You might want to get a better headset as I could hear something blowing on it like a fan/ambient noises. Even the sounds of the headset wire rubbing against something could be heard.


Ohh..This time I used a proper microphone..anyways Thanks for the validation...

But could you please advise how was the pronunciation, rate of speech and intonation and also areas of improvement..Thanks


----------



## arrieshc

gwarn said:


> Have you checked E2 language youtube channel already?


For? As I have asked many questions, could you please direct to which question are you pointing to


----------



## benisrael

arrieshc said:


> For? As I have asked many questions, could you please direct to which question are you pointing to


First, don't panic. You cannot crack the PTE if you panic. Also, what is the score you are aiming for? 65 or 79 ?

Be generous with Mock Tests, if necessary buy them online from ptevoucher.in , PTE Gold Kit etc.

No matter how good you are in English, you still need to get yourself familiarized with the Test Format and you should know what to expect, the test should not overwhelm you, rather you should be prepared for what comes next, only way out is practicing the crap out of it.

Start with Youtube videos from E2 Language and Navjot Brar.


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends!
Took PTE yesterday and scored following results:
L/R/S/W - 82/73/90/80 
Missed in reading this time although I scored last time 80 for reading. It´s a pity!
What do you think, should I take the next one immediately?
I´m soo exhausted now..

My essay topic was about companies and special discounts.

My SWT were: 
- Australia´s older population
- London financial city
- Children and TV

For writing I used the template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..)
I had three WFD and could do two of them well, but other two were ok. So I might miss some points for listeing and writing there..


----------



## opto

Ptera said:


> Hello friends!
> Took PTE yesterday and scored following results:
> L/R/S/W - 82/73/90/80
> Missed in reading this time although I scored last time 80 for reading. It´s a pity!
> What do you think, should I take the next one immediately?
> I´m soo exhausted now..
> 
> My essay topic was about companies and special discounts.
> 
> My SWT were:
> - Australia´s older population
> - London financial city
> - Children and TV
> 
> For writing I used the template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..)
> I had three WFD and could do two of them well, but other two were ok. So I might miss some points for listeing and writing there..


I know it is tempting to do it immediately and get rid of it. But I would suggest you to think of the questions you found hard/time consuming and practice them untill you become comfortable with them.


----------



## Ilay

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, here is a para with the right order at the bottom left and the wrong order on the right done by myself. Now, we know the right answer and i knew it too when i put them in the wrong order. However, what i dont know is why the right order is right and the wrong one is wrong. I tried to think in different aspects and nothing helped me out. Please, can someone who is good at this type of questions help me see the logic and tell me why my answer is wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




So, nobody has any idea then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z

arrieshc said:


> Please find my Read Aloud Voice samples.
> 
> Argo and friends , could you please validate these samples and let know whether the intonation,pronounciation and the speech rate is good or not, or where I am lagging
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aSQIM-QHV4mk0qWhVKsODEYJQWa15y2e
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zAwVMDuuYKaYIeqQ-UzZ5OvU2FfkDpJM
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=12cWLbL67CUzwC6_CfO24_r2fvotNOhhq


Hi,

Just heard the recordings. I think you are rushing with the sentences. Take a deep breath, and read the sentences in a calm and composed manner. Take a bit more time to complete the sentence. Don't worry about the timing as you have enough and more time to complete a long sentence with a medium pace. Pause wherever necessary although you may not have a comma (you'd naturally be able to do it while reading if you understand the sentence). Stress words within inverted commas. 

Also I read somewhere in this thread and tried it myself: Use your finger to follow the sentence on screen. You won't miss the words that way and the flow remains. Worked well with me.

Good luck!


----------



## arrieshc

benisrael said:


> First, don't panic. You cannot crack the PTE if you panic. Also, what is the score you are aiming for? 65 or 79 ?
> 
> Be generous with Mock Tests, if necessary buy them online from ptevoucher.in , PTE Gold Kit etc.
> 
> No matter how good you are in English, you still need to get yourself familiarized with the Test Format and you should know what to expect, the test should not overwhelm you, rather you should be prepared for what comes next, only way out is practicing the crap out of it.
> 
> Start with Youtube videos from E2 Language and Navjot Brar.



Thanks Ben for the feedback. I think I am good with the test format. 

May be you are right, I am getting overwhelmed with the test , but it is so because I am stressing out that my PR just depend on this "hurdle". May be I should not think it as an hurdle. 

More over with my office work I get little time to practice along with my 2 Kids at home. Not an excuse just a statement.

I am through with E2Language youtube videos and I have realized one thing, not every trick and method they employ works for you. I have taken some from them and made some of my own.

I see you are preparing too , may be we can connect :tea:


----------



## arrieshc

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just heard the recordings. I think you are rushing with the sentences. Take a deep breath, and read the sentences in a calm and composed manner. Take a bit more time to complete the sentence. Don't worry about the timing as you have enough and more time to complete a long sentence with a medium pace. Pause wherever necessary although you may not have a comma (you'd naturally be able to do it while reading if you understand the sentence). Stress words within inverted commas.
> 
> Also I read somewhere in this thread and tried it myself: Use your finger to follow the sentence on screen. You won't miss the words that way and the flow remains. Worked well with me.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a ton Rif_Z for the evaluation. 

1. The reason for increase in the pace is that one of the forum members mentioned this and implemented the same and was able to come out with flying numbers.

There after , many members followed the same and was able to achieve the same. Hence the pace.

2. Can you please mention how was the intonation?

2. Can you please mention how was my pronunciation?

3. Appreciate the "finger" trick:xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:

4. Also please if possible , mention any ReOrder tips :bounce:


----------



## Rif_Z

dilanjan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need to know a strategy to PTE -A summary writing. I need a method to compress the para to a one sentence,
> 
> Please Help


Hi Dilanjan,

I had the same issues. So the first thing I realised was that I wanted to include all the details within a sentence and its word limit - which is IMPOSSIBLE. 

What I followed:
I gathered 3-4 "KEY WORDS" from each paragraph (depending on the length of paras). Don't focus on every fact and figure as they don't matter. Then when I looked at the key words, I was able to recollect what's mentioned in the paras. I then formed sentences on my own using the key words (ignored less important words out of the selected ones sometimes if you have to).
Here, I didn't deviate from the overall essence of the topic and at the same time managed to restrict my word limit. More importantly, didn't spend too much time on this question. And PRACTICE A LOT mate! No pain. no gain! 
Worked well for me. Hope it helps.


----------



## irain04

Hi all,

I got 34 for pronunciation last time. I've never gotten that low score of pronun before. Just wonder if my pronunciation get worse or Pearson changed their system.

I attached my recording for your comments. Thanks for your comments.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=116Ptf7EwE5xSA39fxz_iUi6c1v-B2usw


----------



## Rif_Z

arrieshc said:


> Thanks a ton Rif_Z for the evaluation.
> 
> 1. The reason for increase in the pace is that one of the forum members mentioned this and implemented the same and was able to come out with flying numbers.
> 
> There after , many members followed the same and was able to achieve the same. Hence the pace.
> 
> 2. Can you please mention how was the intonation?
> 
> 3. Appreciate the "finger" trick:xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> 4. Also please if possible , mention any ReOrder tips :bounce:


You're welcome brother! Happy to help.

I have also read a lot of posts regarding the pace. Here, with your pace, it felt like you were swallowing up parts of words  If you want to go ahead with a faster reading, make sure you sound clearer with pronunciation of words.

Also regarding intonation, I find you placing stress on the wrong syllable. Identify the words that need stressing during the first few seconds and then start in a calm manner unless the first word itself requires stressing.

Regarding Reordering Paras;

I can't remember where I gathered the post below. Credit goes to the original author of the following post;
"Search for Heading/Topic Sentence that stands alone
Check Proper Nouns-Common nouns-Pronoun-Articles Usage-Time Phrases order to re-order the sentences.
Proper Nouns - Atlantic Ocean, Walt Disney, etc
Common Nouns - Man, Mountain, etc
Pronoun - He, She, They, Them, etc
Articles Usage - a, an, the. "The" refers to a noun already introduced earlier
Time Phrases - Passive voice refers back to another sentence 
Other Phrases - However, Moreover, Although, Also, etc"

Good luck!


----------



## Rif_Z

irain04 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 34 for pronunciation last time. I've never gotten that low score of pronun before. Just wonder if my pronunciation get worse or Pearson changed their system.
> 
> I attached my recording for your comments. Thanks for your comments.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=116Ptf7EwE5xSA39fxz_iUi6c1v-B2usw


Hi Irain04,

I think you did pretty well there. Only thing you lack is the 'stressing' which maybe closely linked to intonation as I have suggested in my previous post @ arrieshc. 

Also I don't know if it's the microphone or you but the audibility was quite low. Make sure you listen to your voice by replaying your recording a couple of times before taking the test. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ilay

arrieshc said:


> Thanks a ton Rif_Z for the evaluation.
> 
> 1. The reason for increase in the pace is that one of the forum members mentioned this and implemented the same and was able to come out with flying numbers.
> 
> There after , many members followed the same and was able to achieve the same. Hence the pace.
> 
> 2. Can you please mention how was the intonation?
> 
> 2. Can you please mention how was my pronunciation?
> 
> 3. Appreciate the "finger" trick:xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> 4. Also please if possible , mention any ReOrder tips :bounce:




Mate, I recommend you to listen to bbc 1 min news report, its bbc’s own learning language web page. There you will get the right fluency, intonation and speech connection. I sometimes record them and listen to at a slower rate to see where they connect words etc.

In my opinion, your pronunciation sounds clear although I haven’t paid attention word by word. Maybe, you should put less emphasis on t and p although you should utter them. Moreover, your pauses are way too long. Try to take almost quarter of a whole breath on commas and between phrases if you really need to and a lil bit longer on pauses, maybe 1/2 or 2/3 of a whole breathe. If you listen to the short news reports from bbc website you will get what i mean.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## apa11

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Just use 4 sentences from the lecture which you can remember. That was you won't get confused and lose your fluency.


Hi Zubair,

Where have you appeared for this PTE test? Have you taken any coaching classes from Pakistan?


----------



## benisrael

arrieshc said:


> Thanks Ben for the feedback. I think I am good with the test format.
> 
> May be you are right, I am getting overwhelmed with the test , but it is so because I am stressing out that my PR just depend on this "hurdle". May be I should not think it as an hurdle.
> 
> More over with my office work I get little time to practice along with my 2 Kids at home. Not an excuse just a statement.
> 
> I am through with E2Language youtube videos and I have realized one thing, not every trick and method they employ works for you. I have taken some from them and made some of my own.
> 
> I see you are preparing too , may be we can connect :tea:



I agree it's hard focusing with 2 kids at home, I have experienced it first hand. 

If you have gone through those videos and methods may be it's time you start spending more time on practicing. Yes, I am preparing for the last 1 year (shame on me), may be I should be awarded the title 'Master Procrastinator'.


----------



## Ausysdhome

benisrael said:


> I agree it's hard focusing with 2 kids at home, I have experienced it first hand.
> 
> If you have gone through those videos and methods may be it's time you start spending more time on practicing. Yes, I am preparing for the last 1 year (shame on me), may be I should be awarded the title 'Master Procrastinator'.


Guys...just wanted to provide some suggestions as I was in the same boat in Nov last year...3 failed attempts and 4th successful attempt I could get the magic numbers. May be this post of mine will help you in achieving your desired PR score.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared-10.html#post13619306


----------



## gwarn

arrieshc said:


> Ohh..This time I used a proper microphone..anyways Thanks for the validation...
> 
> But could you please advise how was the pronunciation, rate of speech and intonation and also areas of improvement..Thanks


I might be nitpicking here, but try to slow down abit. When you speak fast its unclear, atleast to me. You should try to pace your speaking. Also, it might also be that your retell lecture is not good enough. Keep practicing with the mock tests until you hit the 79+.


----------



## irain04

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Irain04,
> 
> I think you did pretty well there. Only thing you lack is the 'stressing' which maybe closely linked to intonation as I have suggested in my previous post @ arrieshc.
> 
> Also I don't know if it's the microphone or you but the audibility was quite low. Make sure you listen to your voice by replaying your recording a couple of times before taking the test.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. I recorded on my phone. I will do.


----------



## Diggy

I am so helpless, after 3 attempts on PTE-A and 3 ielts attempts.I am yet to get my desired 10points.


----------



## benisrael

Ausysdhome said:


> Guys...just wanted to provide some suggestions as I was in the same boat in Nov last year...3 failed attempts and 4th successful attempt I could get the magic numbers. May be this post of mine will help you in achieving your desired PR score.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared-10.html#post13619306


Thanks buddy, I read your tips and they are very helpful.


----------



## abasca

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me how to attack following SWT about Amazon? Should I write in the same form as given (being a Jeff Bezos) or write in a third person i.e. he... 

Web growth made ME though of starting a book selling company....
or
HE accepted a challenge and started a company called ...........

Thanks.


I got the idea to start Amazon 16 years ago. I came across the fact that Web usage was growing at 2,300 percent per year. I’d never seen or heard of anything that grew that fast, and the idea of building an online bookstore with millions of titles -- something that simply couldn’t exist in the physical world -- was very exciting to me. I had just turned 30 years old, and I’d been married for a year. I told my wife MacKenzie that I wanted to quit my job and go do this crazy thing that probably wouldn’t work since most startups don’t, and I wasn’t sure what would happen after that. MacKenzie (also a Princeton grad and sitting here in the second row) told me I should go for it. As a young boy, I’d been a garage inventor. I’d invented an automatic gate closer out of cement-filled tires, a solar cooker that didn’t work very well out of an umbrella and tinfoil, baking-pan alarms to entrap my siblings. I’d always wanted to be an inventor, and she wanted me to follow my passion.

I was working at a financial firm in New York City with a bunch of very smart people, and I had a brilliant boss that I much admired. I went to my boss and told him I wanted to start a company selling books on the Internet. He took me on a long walk in Central Park, listened carefully to me, and finally said, “That sounds like a really good idea, but it would be an even better idea for someone who didn’t already have a good job.” That logic made some sense to me, and he convinced me to think about it for 48 hours before making a final decision. Seen in that light, it really was a difficult choice, but ultimately, I decided I had to give it a shot. I didn’t think I’d regret trying and failing. And I suspected I would always be haunted by a decision to not try at all. After much consideration, I took the less safe path to follow my passion, and I’m proud of that choice.


----------



## yurigeorge

Guys any tips for nailing the writing, i seem to get all above 79 except writing.. i believe there is a trick to it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Ilay said:


> So, nobody has any idea then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Ilay,

If we go with Sub-Verb-Object agreement as mentioned by Jay from E2Language and connection logic between sentences,

5. This is the main topic and stands alone and says something about shares.
3. This say more about trade and why shares are traded at discount compared to its peers(BMW).
4. Due to such low trading many investors have been frightened.
1. It says why the investors are scared(problem).
2. The past problems.


Please correct if this is wrong. Open for discussion


----------



## Ausysdhome

yurigeorge said:


> Guys any tips for nailing the writing, i seem to get all above 79 except writing.. i believe there is a trick to it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


there is no trick. you just have to structure it correctly and of course no grammatical mistakes. take a look at ieltsliz dot com. It will definitely help you.


----------



## yurigeorge

Ausysdhome said:


> there is no trick. you just have to structure it correctly and of course no grammatical mistakes. take a look at ieltsliz dot com. It will definitely help you.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Ilay said:


> Mate, I recommend you to listen to bbc 1 min news report, its bbc’s own learning language web page. There you will get the right fluency, intonation and speech connection. I sometimes record them and listen to at a slower rate to see where they connect words etc.
> 
> In my opinion, your pronunciation sounds clear although I haven’t paid attention word by word. Maybe, you should put less emphasis on t and p although you should utter them. Moreover, your pauses are way too long. Try to take almost quarter of a whole breath on commas and between phrases if you really need to and a lil bit longer on pauses, maybe 1/2 or 2/3 of a whole breathe. If you listen to the short news reports from bbc website you will get what i mean.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Buddy, I watched BBC One Minute News Report on Youtube, Dude they were fast but good and pronunciation and fluency for them was like a piece of cake :juggle: which I don't think will be applicable to me as English is not my native language.

_*
Any idea , how good is speechnotes app, I practiced on them and am ambivalent on its use, sometimes it works sometimes it wont, kindly let know..*_


----------



## letsgotoaussie

yurigeorge said:


> Guys any tips for nailing the writing, i seem to get all above 79 except writing.. i believe there is a trick to it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


for SST and SWT..pick keywords and use e2 language format..
Even for essays chk e2language for the template...

This should help..


----------



## arrieshc

gwarn said:


> I might be nitpicking here, but try to slow down abit. When you speak fast its unclear, atleast to me. You should try to pace your speaking. Also, it might also be that your retell lecture is not good enough. Keep practicing with the mock tests until you hit the 79+.


Don't worry, you are not nitpicking, you are guiding some one mate. Appreciate your feedback.

Regarding Retell Lecture - yes this crossed my mind, might be something to do with current pace of speaking, will try to pace at normal rate.

Any idea, how is speechnotes app, for me sometimes it picks my words sometimes it wont, I still think my surrounding noises and my microphone is playing havoc with my speaking.


----------



## arrieshc

abasca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to attack following SWT about Amazon? Should I write in the same form as given (being a Jeff Bezos) or write in a third person i.e. he...
> 
> Web growth made ME though of starting a book selling company....
> or
> HE accepted a challenge and started a company called ...........
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I got the idea to start Amazon 16 years ago. I came across the fact that Web usage was growing at 2,300 percent per year. I’d never seen or heard of anything that grew that fast, and the idea of building an online bookstore with millions of titles -- something that simply couldn’t exist in the physical world -- was very exciting to me. I had just turned 30 years old, and I’d been married for a year. I told my wife MacKenzie that I wanted to quit my job and go do this crazy thing that probably wouldn’t work since most startups don’t, and I wasn’t sure what would happen after that. MacKenzie (also a Princeton grad and sitting here in the second row) told me I should go for it. As a young boy, I’d been a garage inventor. I’d invented an automatic gate closer out of cement-filled tires, a solar cooker that didn’t work very well out of an umbrella and tinfoil, baking-pan alarms to entrap my siblings. I’d always wanted to be an inventor, and she wanted me to follow my passion.
> 
> I was working at a financial firm in New York City with a bunch of very smart people, and I had a brilliant boss that I much admired. I went to my boss and told him I wanted to start a company selling books on the Internet. He took me on a long walk in Central Park, listened carefully to me, and finally said, “That sounds like a really good idea, but it would be an even better idea for someone who didn’t already have a good job.” That logic made some sense to me, and he convinced me to think about it for 48 hours before making a final decision. Seen in that light, it really was a difficult choice, but ultimately, I decided I had to give it a shot. I didn’t think I’d regret trying and failing. And I suspected I would always be haunted by a decision to not try at all. After much consideration, I took the less safe path to follow my passion, and I’m proud of that choice.


Hi Abasca,

As per my knowledge you should always use passive contexts. Instead of using He as an introduction try using an "The protagonist.." or "The main character of this lecure or something like this.." . Then you can go for He/Him.

The reason being PTE-A is academic and I/Me are used in colloquial conversations.

So the summary should be in academic terminology not colloquial.


----------



## arrieshc

yurigeorge said:


> Guys any tips for nailing the writing, i seem to get all above 79 except writing.. i believe there is a trick to it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi yurigeorge,

Buddy since you seem to score 79+ above in all the sections and that includes Speaking as well , could you please , if possible , send your Read Aloud voice samples :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

And yes for writing, i will advise start writing a sentence and check it against one of the "check sentence structure" web sites for vocabulary and grammar. Following is one of the good sites I found, it will give you a detailed report on what your writing lacks,

https://virtualwritingtutor.com/


----------



## yurigeorge

arrieshc said:


> Hi yurigeorge,
> 
> Buddy since you seem to score 79+ above in all the sections and that includes Speaking as well , could you please , if possible , send your Read Aloud voice samples :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> And yes for writing, i will advise start writing a sentence and check it against one of the "check sentence structure" web sites for vocabulary and grammar. Following is one of the good sites I found, it will give you a detailed report on what your writing lacks,
> 
> https://virtualwritingtutor.com/


Hey arrieshc i never practiced , i just did the exam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Hi 90+ winners in Speaking, 

Please send your Read Aloud voice samples.

It will help rest of the test takers to compare their voice samples. Let the good things multiply  

Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh Chellappan


----------



## arrieshc

yurigeorge said:


> Hey arrieshc i never practiced , i just did the exam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ohh Thanks for the revert.

And I also see that you are from Great Britain, might be a native speaker or somone who has spent a lot of time there I guess:confused2:


----------



## mavivj

Hi everyone,
I have written my PTE official mock test A yesterday. Below is my result.

Listening - 72
Reading - 66
Speaking - 77
Writing - 80

The exam was very tough than the actual exam. By mistake, I skipped a question under listening(Highlight Incorrect words). In reading, re-order paragraph was too complicate and I feel the most challenging part is reading compared to other sections. 

I have booked my PTE exam next week. Please give your valuable suggestions and also I am planning to take the PTE official mock test B before my exam.

Please suggest me.


----------



## dilanjan

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Dilanjan,
> 
> I had the same issues. So the first thing I realised was that I wanted to include all the details within a sentence and its word limit - which is IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> What I followed:
> I gathered 3-4 "KEY WORDS" from each paragraph (depending on the length of paras). Don't focus on every fact and figure as they don't matter. Then when I looked at the key words, I was able to recollect what's mentioned in the paras. I then formed sentences on my own using the key words (ignored less important words out of the selected ones sometimes if you have to).
> Here, I didn't deviate from the overall essence of the topic and at the same time managed to restrict my word limit. More importantly, didn't spend too much time on this question. And PRACTICE A LOT mate! No pain. no gain!
> Worked well for me. Hope it helps.



Thanks Buddy


----------



## Ilay

arrieshc said:


> Buddy, I watched BBC One Minute News Report on Youtube, Dude they were fast but good and pronunciation and fluency for them was like a piece of cake :juggle: which I don't think will be applicable to me as English is not my native language.
> 
> _*
> Any idea , how good is speechnotes app, I practiced on them and am ambivalent on its use, sometimes it works sometimes it wont, kindly let know..*_




Mate, the software doesn’t expect a native speaker performance but when it comes to the fluency, taking pauses on the right spots, intonation and where to connect words i guess bbc one minute reports are good to base on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

arrieshc said:


> Hi Ilay,
> 
> 
> 
> If we go with Sub-Verb-Object agreement as mentioned by Jay from E2Language and connection logic between sentences,
> 
> 
> 
> 5. This is the main topic and stands alone and says something about shares.
> 
> 3. This say more about trade and why shares are traded at discount compared to its peers(BMW).
> 
> 4. Due to such low trading many investors have been frightened.
> 
> 1. It says why the investors are scared(problem).
> 
> 2. The past problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct if this is wrong. Open for discussion




Thanks for trying mate but the correct order is 52143


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

apa11 said:


> Hi Zubair,
> 
> Where have you appeared for this PTE test? Have you taken any coaching classes from Pakistan?


I appeared in Dubai. No coaching classes.


----------



## arrieshc

Ilay said:


> Thanks for trying mate but the correct order is 52143
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok. As I said eaerlier "ReOrder is a pain area for me" :drama:

BTW any idea on speechnotes app


----------



## mavivj

mavivj said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have written my PTE official mock test A yesterday. Below is my result.
> 
> Listening - 72
> Reading - 66
> Speaking - 77
> Writing - 80
> 
> The exam was very tough than the actual exam. By mistake, I skipped a question under listening(Highlight Incorrect words). In reading, re-order paragraph was too complicate and I feel the most challenging part is reading compared to other sections.
> 
> I have booked my PTE exam next week. Please give your valuable suggestions and also I am planning to take the PTE official mock test B before my exam.
> 
> Please suggest me.


Anybody, please help me in this. I feel my reading and listening score is not good enough to achieve 79+.


----------



## arrieshc

mavivj said:


> Anybody, please help me in this. I feel my reading and listening score is not good enough to achieve 79+.



Mate , you might need to post your Enabling skills to get help. Please post your enabling skills scores too.

Also mavivj, could you also post, if possible, your Read Aloud Voice Sample, I see you performed well in Speaking and I am lagging in it. 

With this score you are sure to easily socre 79+ in Speaking hence I need to know how you tone, pronounce and rate your speech.


----------



## abasca

arrieshc said:


> Buddy, I watched BBC One Minute News Report on Youtube, Dude they were fast but good and pronunciation and fluency for them was like a piece of cake :juggle: which I don't think will be applicable to me as English is not my native language.
> 
> _*
> Any idea , how good is speechnotes app, I practiced on them and am ambivalent on its use, sometimes it works sometimes it wont, kindly let know..*_


Sucks, there is no way to dislike your comment.


----------



## Ilay

arrieshc said:


> Ok. As I said eaerlier "ReOrder is a pain area for me" :drama:
> 
> BTW any idea on speechnotes app




I dont use that one mate. I use my pads speech recognition app.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I appeared in Dubai. No coaching classes.


what is the name of the test center in Dubai for your both attempts ?


----------



## paradis

My scores are L -73, R-53,S-53,W-78. Enabling scores are Grammar -53, Oral Fluency -47,Pronunciation-44, Spelling-83, Voc-66,Wd-83.

Can someone help on the sections to focus?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Ilay said:


> I dont use that one mate. I use my pads speech recognition app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok.


----------



## apa11

mike129 said:


> what is the name of the test center in Dubai for your both attempts ?


Hi Miki...

Also a quick question are you also planning to attempt PTE in Dubai? I am also planning to come to Dubai. Anyhow, are you preparing this test by yourself?


----------



## Diggy

How best do we speak? Fast or slow??


----------



## mike129

paradis said:


> My scores are L -73, R-53,S-53,W-78. Enabling scores are Grammar -53, Oral Fluency -47,Pronunciation-44, Spelling-83, Voc-66,Wd-83.
> 
> Can someone help on the sections to focus?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


watching e2language for reading it is very good and for speaking try not to hesitate while speaking it reduces the score.


----------



## mike129

apa11 said:


> Hi Miki...
> 
> Also a quick question are you also planning to attempt PTE in Dubai? I am also planning to come to Dubai. Anyhow, are you preparing this test by yourself?



yeah by myself ..there are lots of good materials/youtube e2language... but am still struggling to get 79+


----------



## keli2018

*PTE 79+ & 90 Scorer*

HI everyone,

I am starting here a small questioner in regards to PTE Academic test and would like to know how you have achieved the score of 79+ or 90 maybe you can also share some tips on how you have achieved it. Especially, I am calling for the test takers around Sydney.
I am just trying to make up my mind in which provider I should choose because there are so many out there. I am aiming for a score of 79+. Which test centre do you prefer? Which test centre is quieter?

Can you please answer the below questions in the same format as below stated? That would be highly appreciated and please be genuine.

Test Center:
Time Test taken:
Provider you chose:
Score achieved:

I am also open to other tips and suggestions.

Many thanks for all of your replies.

Cheers,
Keli


----------



## irain04

keli2018 said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I am starting here a small questioner in regards to PTE Academic test and would like to know how you have achieved the score of 79+ or 90 maybe you can also share some tips on how you have achieved it. Especially, I am calling for the test takers around Sydney.
> I am just trying to make up my mind in which provider I should choose because there are so many out there. I am aiming for a score of 79+. Which test centre do you prefer? Which test centre is quieter?
> 
> Can you please answer the below questions in the same format as below stated? That would be highly appreciated and please be genuine.
> 
> Test Center:
> Time Test taken:
> Provider you chose:
> Score achieved:
> 
> I am also open to other tips and suggestions.
> 
> Many thanks for all of your replies.
> 
> Cheers,
> Keli


What is provider?

Test Center: Pearson
Time Test taken: Nov 2017
Provider you chose: NA
Score achieved:NA

Pearson is the best to me, I got a technical problem at Navitas, Clifton is quite ****, Western Syd Uni is not bad but it's new so quite crowded and I feel that the questions are harder.


----------



## abasca

Thank you.


----------



## abasca

arrieshc said:


> Hi Abasca,
> 
> As per my knowledge you should always use passive contexts. Instead of using He as an introduction try using an "The protagonist.." or "The main character of this lecure or something like this.." . Then you can go for He/Him.
> 
> The reason being PTE-A is academic and I/Me are used in colloquial conversations.
> 
> So the summary should be in academic terminology not colloquial.


Thank you arrieshc.


----------



## prershere

Hi friends, 
I got my 79+ PTE results yesterday in my second attempt.
PTEA, 2nd Attempt: LRSW: 81 89 85 81
PTEA, 1st Attempt: LRSW: 78 90 90 75

First of all, Thanks to all the contributors to this forum. This forum had been of great help without which I wouldn’t have succeeded with only 2 weeks of preparation. and I would like specifically like to thank braich.abhijeet and Maxy2607 for their valueable inputs and suggestions.

My preparation resources:
1. Navjot Brar videos.
2. E2Language videos and webinars. 
3. Two free practice tests at practicepte.com
5. Two paid practice test at ptepractice.com (Mock Test A and Mock Test B)

Tips and suggestions:
1. Speaking: 
1) Keep speaking for 25-30 minutes and press next. (Tip credit to braich.abhijeet)
2) No hesitations, even if speaking a little off-context. (Tip credit to by navjot brar)
3) Practice Speaking, do not worry much even if a few of repeat sentence questions are wrong. 
4) For repeat sentence, Write first letter of every word and reproduce it easily. Don’t worry if you miss a few words only repeat the once you wrote, fluently and confidently and press Next.
4) Read Aloud, Describe image, and Retell lecture are the most important, keep fluent in all these and you will sail through.

2. Writing
1) For writing essay, Follow E2 language structure and it will be ok.
2) Summarize written text, one sentence up for to 35 words will work. No need for super complex sentences. 
3) Writing marks also come from Reading&Writing Fill in the blanks (reading section), Fill in the blanks and Write from Dictation (Listening Section). Please make sure you complete Write from Dictation in the Listening section as these Dictation contribute a lot of marks to both Listening and Writing.

3. Reading
1) Keep an eye on timer, Do not spend more than 2 minute on any question. Less is better.
2) Pay attention to Multiple Choice, Multiple Answer as it has negative marking. Only choose the option you are sure about, if unsure, leave unchecked and move next.
3) Re-order paragraphs, Look for YouTube videos and Practice more to ensure you understand how paragraphs are linked either through connectors or chronologically.
4) Reading, Fill in the blanks are easy if you know commonly used collocations. Please read “AcademicCollocationList.pdf” available at Pearson PTE site. Search for it and download and read it a couple of times. Though I couldn’t finish reading it even once, but I strongly vouch for it, if you are not an avid reader in the first place.

4. Listening.
1) Summarize Spoken Text, Take notes and Use E2Language structure to answer this. This is the only question separately timed in this section. Use entire 10 minute allocated for one question on that very question. The time you save here will not be carried over to other questions. So, use these 10 minutes appropriatelyto check grammar and spellings as this question also contributes to your Writing Score.
2) There will be only 23-28 minutes to finish other 7 type of questions (18 or more in all) in this section, keep your pace and make sure you finish the last of the Write from Dictation question in time! In my first attempt I missed finishing the last Dictation (which contributes greatly to both Listening and Writing scores) and had I finished this question I would have got 79+ score in PTE in the very first attempt. So, only once last question made me suffer a huge loss.
this is the only one in which I found time was a little tight.
3. Multiple choice, choose multiple answers have Negative marking. If unsure, please do not check that box and press next.
4. Do not waste time on MUltiple choice single answer questions. They do not have a negative marking, so make a guess and move next.
5. Select missing words, practice and may you be lucky to get easy ones, but don’t worry much as they do not have a negative score, do not spend much time on these if you don’t get it right away, make a guess and move next. No negative marking, so you might get lucky, but won’t lose anything.
6. Highlight incorrect word has negative marking. So, only choose the words you ar sure about.
7. Focus more on Write From Dictation. They are easy. And they can be 4 in total. I would shout out loud that these are very very important questions, as each correct word gives 1 mark for both Listening and Writing individually. So, just imagine, if a sentence has 8 words, every correct word would mean 16 marks in total and 8 each in Listening and Writing.

General Suggestions:
1. E2Language, Navjot Brar YouTube videos are awesome.
2. Do not waste your money on paid practice tests available all over internet. There are plenty of free tests available on YouTube. But I am not sure on the authenticity of these questions and answers. Still ok to be used for practice.
3. Spend money only on PTE practice tests A and B.
4. If still want to practice more, order PTE Tests Plus with key book for authentic questions and answers.

Hope this post helps you to achieve your desired results. Thanks and Wishing everyone the best!


----------



## dinPTE

*PTE A Successful 90 Score*

Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90

PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## BulletAK

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hey, many congrats champ!

Please do share your tips. It would help many others as well. Thanks


----------



## ykhawaja

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hey, are the real exam easier compared to the mocks. 

Score Test A

Listening80
Reading73
Speaking72
Writing78

Score Test B
Listening80
Reading84
Speaking75
Writing82

Any tips for PTE. My exam is on the 27th Jan


----------



## sharma1981

ykhawaja said:


> Hey, are the real exam easier compared to the mocks.
> 
> Score Test A
> 
> Listening80
> Reading73
> Speaking72
> Writing78
> 
> Score Test B
> Listening80
> Reading84
> Speaking75
> Writing82
> 
> Any tips for PTE. My exam is on the 27th Jan


YOur mock scores give positive vibe. Keep practicing and you'll get a good score. Just look in speaking part.


----------



## ykhawaja

sharma1981 said:


> YOur mock scores give positive vibe. Keep practicing and you'll get a good score. Just look in speaking part.



Chnaces of 79 ?


----------



## sharma1981

ykhawaja said:


> Chnaces of 79 ?


Dont want to make you over confident. But i can see that you are on right path. Maintain a cool mind and you should get 20 points from PTE exam. But do not get worried during exam as that plays an imp factor


----------



## Mitsi

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


When did you get your result? I appeared yesterday morning yet to receive any update on result.

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## DN7C

prershere said:


> Hi friends,
> I got my 79+ PTE results yesterday in my second attempt.
> PTEA, 2nd Attempt: LRSW: 81 89 85 81
> PTEA, 1st Attempt: LRSW: 78 90 90 75
> 
> Listening.
> 
> 7. Focus more on Write From Dictation. They are easy. And they can be 4 in total. I would shout out loud that these are very very important questions, as each correct word gives 1 mark for both Listening and Writing individually. So, just imagine, if a sentence has 8 words, every correct word would mean 16 marks in total and 8 each in Listening and Writing.
> 
> 
> Hope this post helps you to achieve your desired results. Thanks and Wishing everyone the best!


Congratulations mate!

I did PTE thrice and lacking points for Listening.

I'm greatly concerned about your Listening tip; 7,
Is there any source for this info, that each word carries a mark in WFD?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## prershere

DN7C said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> I did PTE thrice and lacking points for Listening.
> 
> I'm greatly concerned about your Listening tip; 7,
> Is there any source for this info, that each word carries a mark in WFD?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, 
My source of information is Page 155 “Practice Tests Plus with key” book from PEARSON, where it is clearly mentioned in Listening Score Guide, Write from Dictation gives partial credit to both Listening and Writing. 1 mark for each correct word spelled correctly and 0 mark for each incorrect or misspelled word.


----------



## Nicusha

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hi Din. How to improve OF and pronunciation

Thank you


----------



## benisrael

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Congratulations Dinesh.

I can see your scores considerably improved from Mock A to Mock B. Overall, how many mock tests both scored and regular did you practice on before taking the actual test?


----------



## Mitsi

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hi Buddy,

Congratulations!!!

I appeared for test yesterday @Mumbai, got following scores:

R/S/W/L: 75/*58*/82/74

With following enabling scores:
Grammer: 79
Oral Fluency: 29 ( not convinced with this score)
Pronunciation: 50
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 67
Written Disclosure: 90

Need help in improving my speaking skills which I thought I did better but still due to couple of mistakes during exams I scored less in this.

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

I have *75 *points for 190 Visa, *NSW and Victoria (Melbourne)* and I have *70 *points for *189* visas.

My ANZSCO code: 261312 (Developer programmer).


How much time should I wait? Today only I updated Melbourne (Victoria).

Thanks,
Venkat.


----------



## austaspirant

*Reading 79+*

Hello Guys, I need your inputs on getting 79+ in reading.

What is the Margin of wrong answers for it, I mean how many questions can go the wrong to achieve this herculean score?

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## benisrael

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have *75 *points for 190 Visa, *NSW and Victoria (Melbourne)* and I have *70 *points for *189* visas.
> 
> My ANZSCO code: 261312 (Developer programmer).
> 
> 
> How much time should I wait? Today only I updated Melbourne (Victoria).
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat.


If your experience is good, you can expect to get 190 from Victoria sooner than later.

If you are aiming for 189, it should take you about 6-10 weeks to get the invite, check the cut-off date for your role in Immigration site.


----------



## venkat

Thanks bro


----------



## mbala82

Hello There! I took my first PTE-A in the month of September with results gaining me 10 pts. However, I would need 20 pts to get my 189 Invite. Below mentioned are my scores for individual sections in PTE-A. Need expert's advise on the areas I need to focus to improve my score in Writing and Listening. Any valuable tips would be highly appreciated.

Communicative Skills
Listening - 79
Reading - 82
Speaking - 90
Writing - 69

Enabling Skills
Grammar - 76
Oral Fluency - 90
Pronunciation - 78
Spelling - 50
Vocabulary - 74
Written Discourse - 77


----------



## Kiwiindo

*Mi car's bin pinched!!!*



benisrael said:


> View attachment 84754
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone shed some light into how to describe the Y Axis in this image?
> 
> People / 100 000 , and the numbers go from 46 to 58. I am stuck.


This is a vertical bar graph of motor vehicles stolen per 100,000 head of population for the years from 19.. to 19.. We can see that the initial high rate of ___ has been reduced consistently every year with the exception of xxxx. 
another couple of points, probably list the list on the rhs. 
In summary, we can say that the theft of motor vehicles has steadily declined over the years, however there is insufficient evidence to give a reason for this significant decrease. 

Need the total words to be 80 - 90 approx. However, the question is about speaking and oral fluency so as long as you hit the key points, you will get a decent score. 

Remember this is a speaking question not graph comprehension!!!!


----------



## mike129

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


I don't know how you got 90 in Mock B...this is almost impossible !...anyways congrats..if you can share your tips ,it would be nice of you .


----------



## Mitsi

braich.abhijeet said:


> I checked again, never got a pM from you. i have replied to all of the people.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


Hi Abhijeet,

I have sent an Private message... Need your guidance in speaking section for PTE-A...

My scores for the test in my signature...

Thanks


----------



## arrieshc

Hi Mates,

Could anyone from Pune suggest me the best centre in Pune to give the test. Thanks.

Reards,
Arriesh


----------



## DN7C

prershere said:


> Yes,
> My source of information is Page 155 “Practice Tests Plus with key” book from PEARSON, where it is clearly mentioned in Listening Score Guide, Write from Dictation gives partial credit to both Listening and Writing. 1 mark for each correct word spelled correctly and 0 mark for each incorrect or misspelled word.


Thanks, mate. I checked it. You are correct!

Thanks again!


----------



## sunilstiwari

*Congratulations*



dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Great score Dinesh! Congratulations! 

Please motivate us with your strategies and study patterns.


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91

Hello guys, I have three different essay templates, check if they helpful for you 

Essay templates to score 90


----------



## ankititp

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello guys, I have three different essay templates, check if they helpful for you
> 
> Essay templates to score 90


thanks a lot


----------



## ankititp

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


can youi please share writing and listening tips and tricks . my score is listening is 72 and writing is 69


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


I tried to inbox you but it seems u don't want anyone to message u privately, please enlighten me and all by letting us know ur strategies opted in exam to acheive this magical figure.
Regards and thanks


----------



## apa11

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> 
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87. Happy to connect with anyone to share tips and tricks.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hi Dinesh,

Congrats, for the wonderful score. Can you please help me out to get 79+. If possible please share your tips and tricks and other methods to get the desired score. A year ago tried Mock test but unfortunately only got all in 50's.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Hi all,
I'm a silent observer of this forum. I appeared for PTE-A exam on 08-Jan-2018 (2nd attempt) and scored 79+ in all sections. I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to this forum. Below are my details

ANZSCO code - 261313
PTE 1st Attempt - S/W/R/L - 79/89/76/89
PTE 2nd Attempt - S/W/R/L - 90/81/82/82 (Got the result on the next day itself)

Initially submitted 189 EOI on 23-Apr-2017 with 65 pts
Now after my second attempt, I updated EOI to 75 pts on 10-Jan-2018. 

Preparation:
I followed Youtube - E2 Language Jay webinars and PTE Gold. Jay's tips helped me to prepare and then I practiced with the questions on PTE Gold. I did not refer to any other materials. 

Tips:
Speaking:
Read Aloud - Read the passage loud during the 25 sec preparation time and understand the tone and the meaning of the passage. This will enable you to modulate your speech and pace your speech accordingly.

Repeat Sentence - I did not write the first letter of each word. I found that difficult. So I just focused on the sentences and tried to memorize the phrases (not individual words)

Describe Image - Used E2 language structure. The key focus area in this section is to speak fluently even though you are not speaking on the content. Do not worry about the content. I had one graph which I did not understand. I just kept speaking something.

Retell Lecture - Again, used E2 structure. Take notes of key points. Note down only 3 - 4 key points. Structure your speech around these 3 - 4 key points. Again, oral fluency is more important than content

Answer short question - It was straight forward. Understand the question and answer accordingly. If you do not know the answer, tell something. Don't be silent

Another general tip I would give is to practice speaking in English in your home/office or anywhere during the last 2 days of the exam. Or at the least, speak to yourself in English. This will tune your mind to speak in English and your oral fluency will improve a lot.

Writing:

Summarize Written Text - Got 3 questions. Had plenty of time. Write 30 - 35 words max.

Essay - 1 essay. Used E2 structure. This is the best reference.

Reading:
Time management is very critical in this section. I bit of lost time during the last 2 questions and I had to guess. Luckily, that did not bring my score down.

Listening:
Summarize Spoken Text - Used E2 structure (similar to Retell lecture)

Fill in the blanks - I wrote down the answer first in the notepad. Then typed it in the boxes

Write From Dictation - Wrote the first letter of each word. Again, try to focus on the phrase than individual words.

For other sections, I did not take notes. Just listened. 

I hope this helps. 

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## mike129

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a silent observer of this forum. I appeared for PTE-A exam on 08-Jan-2018 (2nd attempt) and scored 79+ in all sections. I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to this forum. Below are my details
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261313
> PTE 1st Attempt - S/W/R/L - 79/89/76/89
> PTE 2nd Attempt - S/W/R/L - 90/81/82/82 (Got the result on the next day itself)
> 
> Initially submitted 189 EOI on 23-Apr-2017 with 65 pts
> Now after my second attempt, I updated EOI to 75 pts on 10-Jan-2018.
> 
> Preparation:
> I followed Youtube - E2 Language Jay webinars and PTE Gold. Jay's tips helped me to prepare and then I practiced with the questions on PTE Gold. I did not refer to any other materials.
> 
> Tips:
> Speaking:
> Read Aloud - Read the passage loud during the 25 sec preparation time and understand the tone and the meaning of the passage. This will enable you to modulate your speech and pace your speech accordingly.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - I did not write the first letter of each word. I found that difficult. So I just focused on the sentences and tried to memorize the phrases (not individual words)
> 
> Describe Image - Used E2 language structure. The key focus area in this section is to speak fluently even though you are not speaking on the content. Do not worry about the content. I had one graph which I did not understand. I just kept speaking something.
> 
> Retell Lecture - Again, used E2 structure. Take notes of key points. Note down only 3 - 4 key points. Structure your speech around these 3 - 4 key points. Again, oral fluency is more important than content
> 
> Answer short question - It was straight forward. Understand the question and answer accordingly. If you do not know the answer, tell something. Don't be silent
> 
> Another general tip I would give is to practice speaking in English in your home/office or anywhere during the last 2 days of the exam. Or at the least, speak to yourself in English. This will tune your mind to speak in English and your oral fluency will improve a lot.
> 
> Writing:
> 
> Summarize Written Text - Got 3 questions. Had plenty of time. Write 30 - 35 words max.
> 
> Essay - 1 essay. Used E2 structure. This is the best reference.
> 
> Reading:
> Time management is very critical in this section. I bit of lost time during the last 2 questions and I had to guess. Luckily, that did not bring my score down.
> 
> Listening:
> Summarize Spoken Text - Used E2 structure (similar to Retell lecture)
> 
> Fill in the blanks - I wrote down the answer first in the notepad. Then typed it in the boxes
> 
> Write From Dictation - Wrote the first letter of each word. Again, try to focus on the phrase than individual words.
> 
> For other sections, I did not take notes. Just listened.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh


Congrats and good luck on your next step


----------



## nehaneha

Hey Guys, 
Sorry, I don't know how to post a new thread.
I just attempted scoreTest A,
Bad experience, I actually wanted to test my score on just speaking and just missed the whole writing section. The problem I faced is in listening section There were multiple questions where there can't hear the recording and I was not able to attempt the question. Second, I didn't even attempt a single question of writing still I got 52 in that part.Most surprising thing is I got 10 in pronunciation however my speaking was good. below is the breakdown.
Listening59
Reading55
Speaking58
Writing52


Grammar10
Oral Fluency76
Pronunciation10
Spelling38
Vocabulary43
Written Discourse10

I am targeting 7, please help me and guide me. 

Thanks


----------



## arrieshc

arrieshc said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Could anyone from Pune suggest me the best centre in Pune to give the test. Thanks.
> 
> Reards,
> Arriesh


I am planning to give the test, please suggest good centres in Pune.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Which site is good to get PTE vouchers. I booked last PTE test through below site

https://ptevoucher.in/

However, I didnt find quality in the mock test questions.

Pl suggest some other


----------



## mavivj

Hi all,
I have taken PTE official mock test A and B.
Please find my below scores.
Mock Test - A: (I missed one Highlight Incorrect words)
L/R/S/W - 72/66/77/80
Enabling Skills: 
Grammar- 83
Oral Flu - 74
Pronunciation - 57
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 72
Written Dis - 90

Mock Test - B: (I missed one Describe Image)
L/R/S/W - 74/70/69/71
Enabling Skills: 
Grammar- 65
Oral Flu - 64
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 87
Vocabulary - 90
Written Dis - 75

Please guide me. I am attending my PTE exam this week and aiming for 79+. I am referring E2 language paid subscription and PTE official books.


----------



## abasca

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I have taken PTE official mock test A and B.
> Please find my below scores.
> Mock Test - A: (I missed one Highlight Incorrect words)
> L/R/S/W - 72/66/77/80
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 83
> Oral Flu - 74
> Pronunciation - 57
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 72
> Written Dis - 90
> 
> Mock Test - B: (I missed one Describe Image)
> L/R/S/W - 74/70/69/71
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 65
> Oral Flu - 64
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 87
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Dis - 75
> 
> Please guide me. I am attending my PTE exam this week and aiming for 79+. I am referring E2 language paid subscription and PTE official books.


Well, you have E2 paid subscription. Use their resources its your right to get their services . I am not a expert of PTE but seems like the mic you used was not the quality one and hence you got just 10 in pronunciation. 

Good luck.

Abasca


----------



## farrukh.rashid

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I have taken PTE official mock test A and B.
> Please find my below scores.
> Mock Test - A: (I missed one Highlight Incorrect words)
> L/R/S/W - 72/66/77/80
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 83
> Oral Flu - 74
> Pronunciation - 57
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 72
> Written Dis - 90
> 
> Mock Test - B: (I missed one Describe Image)
> L/R/S/W - 74/70/69/71
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar- 65
> Oral Flu - 64
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 87
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Dis - 75
> 
> Please guide me. I am attending my PTE exam this week and aiming for 79+. I am referring E2 language paid subscription and PTE official books.



Which E2 package have you purchased? Moreover, is E2 paid subscription (containing live webinars) more reliable than PTE official books for prepration as I've gone through the books, but haven't bought any package and still confused whether should I buy or not for live webinars.


----------



## letsgotoaussie

saurabhpluto said:


> Which site is good to get PTE vouchers. I booked last PTE test through below site
> 
> https://ptevoucher.in/
> 
> However, I didnt find quality in the mock test questions.
> 
> Pl suggest some other


try https://ptenote.com/..I bought from this ...


----------



## Stevefranc

nehaneha said:


> Hey Guys,
> Sorry, I don't know how to post a new thread.
> I just attempted scoreTest A,
> Bad experience, I actually wanted to test my score on just speaking and just missed the whole writing section. The problem I faced is in listening section There were multiple questions where there can't hear the recording and I was not able to attempt the question. Second, I didn't even attempt a single question of writing still I got 52 in that part.Most surprising thing is I got 10 in pronunciation however my speaking was good. below is the breakdown.
> Listening59
> Reading55
> Speaking58
> Writing52
> 
> 
> Grammar10
> Oral Fluency76
> Pronunciation10
> Spelling38
> Vocabulary43
> Written Discourse10
> 
> I am targeting 7, please help me and guide me.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,looks like speaking went for a toss maybe coz of the mic? Background disturbances or even low quality mic or our breath will bring down the score for pronunciation.


----------



## mavivj

farrukh.rashid said:


> Which E2 package have you purchased? Moreover, is E2 paid subscription (containing live webinars) more reliable than PTE official books for prepration as I've gone through the books, but haven't bought any package and still confused whether should I buy or not for live webinars.


You can buy E2 language paid subscription(I bought Silver Package). It is really very useful and its valid for 1 year also.


----------



## samimahmoud

braich.abhijeet said:


> I am one of the fews who would totally agree to what you've said. While IELTS has human bias, PTE is no better.
> 
> No way PTE has developed an algorithm to correctly evaluate all sort of varied human speaking patterns and accent. PTE is no research and development company. All the major technical giants like Amazon Google Microsoft Apple are still struggling to make their existing setups perfect but does Siri Cortana Echo understand the native English speakers all the time? Hell no!!!
> 
> Admit it, not everyone is a an excellent speaker. It has nothing to do with language. I am one of those who would score 7 max in a honest IELTS evaluation. I am a good speaker not excellent.
> 
> Yet, I got 90 in speaking after several desperate attempts. I got this doing some unconventional things. Call it trick, cheating or pleasing the computer but the way i spoke in last attempt would fetch me mere 5 or so in IELTS. Not to forget, I clearly messed up in atleast 5 speaking questions. Those tricks were shared by someone who was scoring 90 in every attempt (sadly, she is still struggling with listening section). Later, i shared those tricks with others including my teammate and they all cleared speaking easily mostly 90.
> 
> So, people I don't care if Ajay or someone comes and starts backlash. If speaking is something that is holding you back, drop me PM. But be patient, i will not respond immediately.
> 
> And before you give me any bull****, remember, this is not a English Coaching forum. This is PTE forum and helping others to clear it where this flawed scorimg system holds someone back just because they are not doing something the computer expects which has nothing to do with language.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
> PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
> PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)




Hi braich.abhijeet
would you please share the speaking tips with me , my email <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content": http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*,
as i still don't have the option to PM you.
thanks


----------



## ankitnagpal004

Hi All,

I have given PTE mock test A and B. Please find below the details

Mock test A - Taken on 7th Jan
(L/R/S/W - 73/58/73/73)
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 64
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 47

Mock test B - Taken on 15th Jan
(L/R/S/W - 79/65/77/76)
Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 76
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

My exam is scheduled for this week and I am aiming for 79+. 
I have gone through all the youtube videos of navjot brar and e2 language.
Please guide me how can I improve my score in each module especially reading.


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of doing a video talking about best ways to improve and maximize your PTE score. Just haven't been able to get the time to do so.

I'm starting with a small exercise here - I'll evaluate your speaking samples.
This will help you improve in the Speaking section, especially Read Aloud.

Reply with your speaking samples and I'll try give you feedback.

Also if anyone is looking for personal coaching for PTE, you can PM me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## link2pavan

ILY said:


> ven343 How was your experience with PTE. Can you please explain your preparation strategy and it difficulty level compared to IELTS GT.



Hello,

Please let me know which is the accepted exam for PR 189 for australia as different immigration consultants suggest us different exams to take. 

Should I go with IELTS or PTE?

Tips, Suggestions and information on preparing IELTS or PTE would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Pavan


----------



## Adelaidean

I attempted my first PTE mock test A after many weeks of preparation.

Overall : 65
L : 62
R: 60
S: 66
W:65

Enabling skills

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 49
Pronunciation: 55
Spelling: 66
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 90

I have been following E2 language and other tips on internet, but still this is my result.
Can someone please suggest me what can I do to score 79+ in each??


----------



## Ilay

ankitnagpal004 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given PTE mock test A and B. Please find below the details
> 
> Mock test A - Taken on 7th Jan
> (L/R/S/W - 73/58/73/73)
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> Mock test B - Taken on 15th Jan
> (L/R/S/W - 79/65/77/76)
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 76
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> My exam is scheduled for this week and I am aiming for 79+.
> I have gone through all the youtube videos of navjot brar and e2 language.
> Please guide me how can I improve my score in each module especially reading.




Mate I guess you talked a bit out of content, that could be the only reason i can think of which might be the main reason of such a low speaking score with such high fluency and pronunciation scores.

Apart from that, you need to work on your grammar, in that only use the sentences that you are sure of their correctness.

When it comes to reading, you can go through mock test questions again on youtube and consider if your answers were wrong.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

AussiDreamer said:


> I attempted my first PTE mock test A after many weeks of preparation.
> 
> Overall : 65
> L : 62
> R: 60
> S: 66
> W:65
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 49
> Pronunciation: 55
> Spelling: 66
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> I have been following E2 language and other tips on internet, but still this is my result.
> Can someone please suggest me what can I do to score 79+ in each??




Mate, i guess you are not sure what fluency should be maintained throughout the speaking section, despite that, you do need to improve your pronunciation. 

Bbc one minute reports are good sources to base your fluency on and watching bbc pronunciation videos could teach you a lot as well. Additionally you can listen to most mispronounced words in youtube, repeat after and record how you sound like. Speak less than 25 sec in RA. In other sections speak continuously, do not hesitate or skip to the next instead, so that you wont lose any point in fluency.

When you improve your grammar and spelling, you will see now easily your writing score will jump.

The increase in your speaking will rise your reading score as well, however, carry in reading practices.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

link2pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know which is the accepted exam for PR 189 for australia as different immigration consultants suggest us different exams to take.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go with IELTS or PTE?
> 
> 
> 
> Tips, Suggestions and information on preparing IELTS or PTE would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Pavan




Both of them accepted. You can refer to the immigration webpage for confirmation.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

Ilay said:


> Mate, i guess you are not sure what fluency should be maintained throughout the speaking section, despite that, you do need to improve your pronunciation.
> 
> Bbc one minute reports are good sources to base your fluency on and watching bbc pronunciation videos could teach you a lot as well. Additionally you can listen to most mispronounced words in youtube, repeat after and record how you sound like. Speak less than 25 sec in RA. In other sections speak continuously, do not hesitate or skip to the next instead, so that you wont lose any point in fluency.
> 
> When you improve your grammar and spelling, you will see now easily your writing score will jump.
> 
> The increase in your speaking will rise your reading score as well, however, carry in reading practices.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.

Though I am a paid member of E2 language and have watched all of their videos, I am still not very clear about the oral fluency. Does it mean to speak without pauses or it also means to speak with some kind of rhythm like news reports speak? And if one is speaking without pauses but with grammar mistakes, will still he score higher on oral fluency?


----------



## Ilay

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am a paid member of E2 language and have watched all of their videos, I am still not very clear about the oral fluency. Does it mean to speak without pauses or it also means to speak with some kind of rhythm like news reports speak? And if one is speaking without pauses but with grammar mistakes, will still he score higher on oral fluency?




While you increase your fluency, you would lower your overall speaking score when you speak grammatically incorrect sentences. That is why people recommend us to use simple sentences. 

I am a budget member of E2 and I haven’t really benefited. So, I don’t know what to say. But fluency is more than just speaking and rhythm, this is all I can say. For instance, when native speakers say a piece of white paper, they say it as a piecof whipaper. They dont utter the T in white, which is an example of fluency and can be developed by studying the rules. There are a few videos of pronunciation on bbc webpage.

Another example is, when you read x and y, x is stressed and y is not; or x or y, y is stressed and x is not; or you read word chunks faster, non content words more silent and faster etc.. You can only learn such things through listening correct readings.

Pauses are necessary but its not a long pause. 1/3 breath at commas and between chunks; 1/2 breath at full stops.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

Ilay said:


> While you increase your fluency, you would lower your overall speaking score when you speak grammatically incorrect sentences. That is why people recommend us to use simple sentences.
> 
> I am a budget member of E2 and I haven’t really benefited. So, I don’t know what to say. But fluency is more than just speaking and rhythm, this is all I can say. For instance, when native speakers say a piece of white paper, they say it as a piecof whipaper. They dont utter the T in white, which is an example of fluency and can be developed by studying the rules. There are a few videos of pronunciation on bbc webpage.
> 
> Another example is, when you read x and y, x is stressed and y is not; or x or y, y is stressed and x is not; or you read word chunks faster, non content words more silent and faster etc.. You can only learn such things through listening correct readings.
> 
> Pauses are necessary but its not a long pause. 1/3 breath at commas and between chunks; 1/2 breath at full stops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


okay, it means I need to do some RND to fully understand and produce correct oral fluency. 

Besides this, I was wondering why my writing score is only 66 because my vocabulary, written discourse and spelling are all higher than at least 66. I was expecting more than 75 because I have scored 7 in IELTS writing. However, I noted your point that correcting my grammar will boost my writing score, but if I try to improve my grammar, sentences become simpler, and writing complex grammar decreases grammar accuracy. Kind of a dilemma.

Thanks for your valuable tips and feedback.


----------



## Ilay

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, it means I need to do some RND to fully understand and produce correct oral fluency.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this, I was wondering why my writing score is only 66 because my vocabulary, written discourse and spelling are all higher than at least 66. I was expecting more than 75 because I have scored 7 in IELTS writing. However, I noted your point that correcting my grammar will boost my writing score, but if I try to improve my grammar, sentences become simpler, and writing complex grammar decreases grammar accuracy. Kind of a dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your valuable tips and feedback.




As far as I know you need to use a variety of grammar structures including some complex ones, which are compound sentences.

Such as

Whether it is or not
Not only but also
Blah blah who is blah, which is blah. 
Using semicolon..
And maybe a couple of more which I couldn’t remember atm.

Spelling and grammar make a huge difference in overall score, my vocabulary and written discourse were around 60 while spelling and grammar were 90 and I got 86.

Lets not forget summaries and reading and writing either, perhaps this is why your reading is 60 too..

My pleasure 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

ankitnagpal004 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given PTE mock test A and B. Please find below the details
> 
> Mock test A - Taken on 7th Jan
> (L/R/S/W - 73/58/73/73)
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 64
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> Mock test B - Taken on 15th Jan
> (L/R/S/W - 79/65/77/76)
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 76
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> My exam is scheduled for this week and I am aiming for 79+.
> I have gone through all the youtube videos of navjot brar and e2 language.
> Please guide me how can I improve my score in each module especially reading.


you need to work on your speaking to get 79+ ..PTE actual exam is a little easier than the practice ones.so your scores for L,R,W are very good indicators that you can get 79+


----------



## dinPTE

I followed these four items :

1. E2 Language all videos
2. Mock tests from MacMillan, Kenny and PTE Advantage
3. Sample questions and 2 Mock Tests from PTE Practice
4.Describe Image , Retell lecture and Reorder Paragraphs from PTEStudy.com


----------



## dinPTE

BulletAK said:


> Hey, many congrats champ!
> 
> Please do share your tips. It would help many others as well. Thanks


I followed these four items :

1. E2 Language all videos
2. Mock tests from MacMillan, Kenny and PTE Advantage
3. Sample questions and 2 Mock Tests from PTE Practice
4.Describe Image , Retell lecture and Reorder Paragraphs from PTEStudy.com


----------



## dinPTE

ykhawaja said:


> Hey, are the real exam easier compared to the mocks.
> 
> Score Test A
> 
> Listening80
> Reading73
> Speaking72
> Writing78
> 
> Score Test B
> Listening80
> Reading84
> Speaking75
> Writing82
> 
> Any tips for PTE. My exam is on the 27th Jan


Yes, I did find the real exam to be easier than the mock tests- particularly the reading section.


----------



## dinPTE

Mitsi said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I appeared for test yesterday @Mumbai, got following scores:
> 
> R/S/W/L: 75/*58*/82/74
> 
> With following enabling scores:
> Grammer: 79
> Oral Fluency: 29 ( not convinced with this score)
> Pronunciation: 50
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 67
> Written Disclosure: 90
> 
> Need help in improving my speaking skills which I thought I did better but still due to couple of mistakes during exams I scored less in this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mithun


Thanks buddy for your kind wishes. With enough practice, I am sure you will be able to do well next time. Let me know how I can be of assistance to you regarding this.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## ykhawaja

dinPTE said:


> Yes, I did find the real exam to be easier than the mock tests- particularly the reading section.


Ok. How much did you get in the mocks and in the real test. Is the marking easier in the real test?


----------



## dinPTE

mike129 said:


> I don't know how you got 90 in Mock B...this is almost impossible !...anyways congrats..if you can share your tips ,it would be nice of you .


Thank you for the wish, buddy. I did make some mistakes both in my mock test B as well as in my real exam, however I ended up with an overall score of 90 in both these occasions.With enough practice, scoring 90 in mock tests as well as in the real exam is not an herculean task. I wish you all the best for your exams.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## dinPTE

sunilstiwari said:


> Great score Dinesh! Congratulations!
> 
> Please motivate us with your strategies and study patterns.



Thank you for the wish, mate.

I followed these four items leading to the exams :

1. E2 Language all videos
2. Mock tests from MacMillan, Kenny and PTE Advantage
3. Sample questions and 2 Mock Tests from PTE Practice
4.Describe Image , Retell lecture and Reorder Paragraphs from PTEStudy.com


----------



## dinPTE

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> I tried to inbox you but it seems u don't want anyone to message u privately, please enlighten me and all by letting us know ur strategies opted in exam to acheive this magical figure.
> Regards and thanks


I have set the preferences to allow others to message me privately, not sure why you are not able to. Not sure if I am allowed to provide my email address or personal contact number here, but feel free to contact me again.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## dinPTE

apa11 said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> 
> Congrats, for the wonderful score. Can you please help me out to get 79+. If possible please share your tips and tricks and other methods to get the desired score. A year ago tried Mock test but unfortunately only got all in 50's.


Thank you for the wish, mate.

I followed these four items :

1. E2 Language all videos
2. Mock tests from MacMillan, Kenny and PTE Advantage
3. Sample questions and 2 Mock Tests from PTE Practice
4.Describe Image , Retell lecture and Reorder Paragraphs from PTEStudy.com


----------



## dinPTE

ankititp said:


> can youi please share writing and listening tips and tricks . my score is listening is 72 and writing is 69


Hi there,

I followed these four items :

1. E2 Language all videos
2. Mock tests from MacMillan, Kenny and PTE Advantage
3. Sample questions and 2 Mock Tests from PTE Practice
4.Describe Image , Retell lecture and Reorder Paragraphs from PTEStudy.com


----------



## dinPTE

Mitsi said:


> When did you get your result? I appeared yesterday morning yet to receive any update on result.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mithun


I got the score the next day evening.


----------



## Mitsi

dinPTE said:


> Thanks buddy for your kind wishes. With enough practice, I am sure you will be able to do well next time. Let me know how I can be of assistance to you regarding this.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


What shall I do to improve my speaking score? I had couple of blips in speaking section but still I ended with low score... also regarding oral fluency how to get better score for oral fluency as I understand it has direct impact on speaking scores.


----------



## mike129

guys I have a question in reading part ....Specifically in FIB(R&W) ..do you have time in the exam to read the whole paragraph in each question?


----------



## dinPTE

Nicusha said:


> Hi Din. How to improve OF and pronunciation
> 
> Thank you


For Pronunciation, I used "speech to text" software that can help you figure out the words that you are mispronouncing. Use cambrdige dictionary to correct yourself , if needed.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## dinPTE

ykhawaja said:


> Ok. How much did you get in the mocks and in the real test. Is the marking easier in the real test?


Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82 
Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90 
PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87

I made a few mistakes in the speaking section in the real exam, however I ended up 90 in the real exam. As such, I can clearly see that the PTE is not expecting you to provide perfect responses for all the questions and you can still score 90.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## sharv

hello everyone, is there something wrong with PTE test site? not able to go to page to see test center and available dates. secondly, if anyone can suggest that in write for lecture in listening, i should write directly about lecture or like- the speaker said.. the lecture was about... ?? thank you.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

dinPTE said:


> For Pronunciation, I used "speech to text" software that can help you figure out the words that you are mispronouncing. Use cambrdige dictionary to correct yourself , if needed.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Dinesh, thank you for sharing.


----------



## arrieshc

sharv said:


> hello everyone, is there something wrong with PTE test site? not able to go to page to see test center and available dates. secondly, if anyone can suggest that in write for lecture in listening, i should write directly about lecture or like- the speaker said.. the lecture was about... ?? thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Yes it was down yesterday night(Indian Time) but is up and running now..


----------



## SAM89

Hi Guys,

I did my PTE-A for the 2nd time last Saturday morning and got results this evening.. I am 1 mark short of achieving my 79+ and I'm broken  

L 78, R 88, S 89, Wr 82 --- Gram 88, Oral Fl 80, Pron 80, Spell 61, Voc 90, WrittenD 90


Last time I had, 

L 83, R 81, S 90, Wr 76 --- Gram 62, Oral Fl 90, Pron 90, Spell 44, Voc 82, WrittenD 90

I went in extremely sick this time.. I feel bad for losing out my target with just one point but happy I did well under a tough situation.

I'm going back on Saturday Evening. Wish me luck !! 

All the best to everyone else !!


----------



## abasca

I thought I am gonna smash the PTE but it wasn't that easy as I thought. 
7 out of 10 "Answer short question" were new to me, never read anywhere before in blogs or Youtube. 2 questions I couldn't even understand and was just blank there. In other two i made mistake in a hurry... lols. I had to learn how to control pressure of exam . 

Reading was the toughest for me. I didn't expect that tough 'Rearranged paras'. 
Speaking was quite easier than I saw in youtube videos other than 'Answer short questions'.
Listening was the easiest for me and I think I might get 90 in that section alone.
Writing was easy too. 2 SWT and 1 Essay. Essay was one from the most frequent list of 30 essays.

Anyways, will update you with results.

Need to prepare again as I am looking for 79+.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## abasca

dinPTE said:


> Dec 15, 2017 : Mock A - R-S-W-L : 63-65-82-82
> Jan 2 ,2018: Mock B - R-S-W-L : 90-90-90-90
> PTE A (Jan 10,2018) : R-S W-L : 90-90-90-87
> 
> I made a few mistakes in the speaking section in the real exam, however I ended up 90 in the real exam. As such, I can clearly see that the PTE is not expecting you to provide perfect responses for all the questions and you can still score 90.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hi dinPTE,

Whats about Reading? I had to guess many of my answers and I think you might have done the same but still manage to get 90!!!! Do you think that you could manage time well and read every question before you answered and so everything was perfect and so you got 90 in reading? I couldn't dealt with Rearrange Paragraphs in the exam today. So do you think that even if i made few mistakes in reading I can still cross 79+?

Thanks.


----------



## prershere

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did my PTE-A for the 2nd time last Saturday morning and got results this evening.. I am 1 mark short of achieving my 79+ and I'm broken
> 
> L 78, R 88, S 89, Wr 82 --- Gram 88, Oral Fl 80, Pron 80, Spell 61, Voc 90, WrittenD 90
> 
> 
> Last time I had,
> 
> L 83, R 81, S 90, Wr 76 --- Gram 62, Oral Fl 90, Pron 90, Spell 44, Voc 82, WrittenD 90
> 
> I went in extremely sick this time.. I feel bad for losing out my target with just one point but happy I did well under a tough situation.
> 
> I'm going back on Saturday Evening. Wish me luck !!
> 
> All the best to everyone else !!


Good Luck @SAM89!


----------



## prershere

mike129 said:


> guys I have a question in reading part ....Specifically in FIB(R&W) ..do you have time in the exam to read the whole paragraph in each question?


Since reading section is timed, I targeted to spend no more than 2 minutes on each question and even after that I was able to go through the entire text even for the difficult texts which required more focus. This means yes, you have time in real exam. I would say that most of these blanks are straightforward, either from collocations, or grammar related or related to the context of the text. During your practice try to complete each FIB within 2 minutes, skim the text or read entire text is totally on your speed and ease of understanding. Recommend to follow Navjot Brar or E2Language strategy to ace this part as that is what I applied in real exam and it helped me.


----------



## sharv

hello friends, can anyone please suggest me how to write in summary section of listening, have to summarize directly the topic or start like the topic was about.. the speaker discussed about...

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

dragonqn said:


> I am applying for ANZSCO code : 261312.My point details are as mentioned below:
> 
> Age: 30 ( 29)
> Work ex: 5 ( Total ex: 7+ years, but working in Software and studied BE in Electronics and Communication)
> Education : 15
> 
> My Pte score :
> L:78
> R:75
> S:74
> W:81
> 
> 
> Please let me know based on your experiences what are my chances of getting the PR ? Should i write PTE again to get 79+ for better chance?


i guess you should take the exam again and try for 79+ , as the required points score are really high presently. if you have 70+ points makes your chances good enough. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

dragonqn said:


> I am applying for ANZSCO code : 261312.My point details are as mentioned below:
> 
> Age: 30 ( 29)
> Work ex: 5 ( Total ex: 7+ years, but working in Software and studied BE in Electronics and Communication)
> Education : 15
> 
> My Pte score :
> L:78
> R:75
> S:74
> W:81
> 
> 
> Please let me know based on your experiences what are my chances of getting the PR ? Should i write PTE again to get 79+ for better chance?


That's close, and I'm in a similar boat as you. Last year when I attempted PTE, I got the following scores: L-76, R-86, S-75, W- 84. The areas to work for me are pronunciation and oral fluency part. Also practice is needed in Describe image, retell lectures, summarise spoken text areas. Like you I'm aiming at 79+ in all sections, I'll book my test on Feb for the 2nd attempt. Last time I gave at Chopras, Bangalore and there was so much background noise from BBMP work at MG road. This time around I will select the Pearson Vue center. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

abasca said:


> I thought I am gonna smash the PTE but it wasn't that easy as I thought.
> 7 out of 10 "Answer short question" were new to me, never read anywhere before in blogs or Youtube. 2 questions I couldn't even understand and was just blank there. In other two i made mistake in a hurry... lols. I had to learn how to control pressure of exam .
> 
> Reading was the toughest for me. I didn't expect that tough 'Rearranged paras'.
> Speaking was quite easier than I saw in youtube videos other than 'Answer short questions'.
> Listening was the easiest for me and I think I might get 90 in that section alone.
> Writing was easy too. 2 SWT and 1 Essay. Essay was one from the most frequent list of 30 essays.
> 
> Anyways, will update you with results.
> 
> Need to prepare again as I am looking for 79+.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Hi, can you please share your essay topic and the 30 essay list you are referring to.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn

nabhilash said:


> That's close, and I'm in a similar boat as you. Last year when I attempted PTE, I got the following scores: L-76, R-86, S-75, W- 84. The areas to work for me are pronunciation and oral fluency part. Also practice is needed in Describe image, retell lectures, summarise spoken text areas. Like you I'm aiming at 79+ in all sections, I'll book my test on Feb for the 2nd attempt. Last time I gave at Chopras, Bangalore and there was so much background noise from BBMP work at MG road. This time around I will select the Pearson Vue center.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Hi I gave on 12th in Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore , it was good center . I also need to concentrate on pronunciation and oral fluency and planning to retake the exam in Feb again. Hope the scores get better :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi

dragonqn said:


> Hi I gave on 12th in Pearson Professional Centers-Bangalore , it was good center . I also need to concentrate on pronunciation and oral fluency and planning to retake the exam in Feb again. Hope the scores get better :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for confirming, I'll book mine with Pearson Vue. 

Fingers crossed mate, need that 20 pts. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## nehaneha

*pte speaking*

Hey Guys,
Please please please help me.
I have attempted pte 4 times and every time it is speaking that I am not able to improve at all. I gave the scored test last Sunday but got 58 in speaking and 76 in fluency and 10 in pronunciation. Please help me in speaking. I am sending you one read aloud and one describe image. Please get the time to listen and give me your feedback.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFghsBZjK8sh9qe4kn

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFghzLcpKnj-l-O1Yh

I would really appreciate that.
Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Ilay

nehaneha said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Please please please help me.
> 
> I have attempted pte 4 times and every time it is speaking that I am not able to improve at all. I gave the scored test last Sunday but got 58 in speaking and 76 in fluency and 10 in pronunciation. Please help me in speaking. I am sending you one read aloud and one describe image. Please get the time to listen and give me your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFghsBZjK8sh9qe4kn
> 
> 
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFghzLcpKnj-l-O1Yh
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Neha



Not that I am an expert but your pronunciation sounds fine. Maybe you should pay more attention to stress syllables.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Ilay said:


> Not that I am an expert but your pronunciation sounds fine. Maybe you should pay more attention to stress syllables..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes even I felt so, even I am not an expert but your fluency is good and your words were comprehensible but its the stress that's bringing you down, for example : the word "preferred", though it is known that you did say it but I felt it was not complete, for the word "significance" the stress on the first syllable was missing , same goes for the word "analysis", also I observed your accent is accompanying for some of the words like "local" though I don't know how much of this will affect the score..

Thanks for Fluency score, I too am suffering in this section, I know now what should be the rate of the speech..


----------



## abasca

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hi, can you please share your essay topic and the 30 essay list you are referring to.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Here you go.. mine was about "dangerous sports".

PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.


----------



## venkat

Hello Friends,

I applied last Friday for 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points), hardly how many days have to wait for 189 and 190 please give me suggestions. I look forward to hearing from you guys.

Note: Is there anyone get today(17/01/2018) invitation with same points?

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## Adelaidean

Hello guys!
I have read on this forum somewhere that some expert has recorded PTE mock tests A and B, and they are available on Youtube. Perhaps Novjot. I searched a lot youtube but I did not find that recording, Novjot did not have such recording on her channel though. Can someone please share me the link?


----------



## aussiedream87

nehaneha said:


> Hey Guys,
> Please please please help me.
> I have attempted pte 4 times and every time it is speaking that I am not able to improve at all. I gave the scored test last Sunday but got 58 in speaking and 76 in fluency and 10 in pronunciation. Please help me in speaking. I am sending you one read aloud and one describe image. Please get the time to listen and give me your feedback.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFghsBZjK8sh9qe4kn
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFghzLcpKnj-l-O1Yh
> 
> I would really appreciate that.
> Thanks,
> Neha


Not an expert but, from my experience here are my comments:

1. You rate of speech is really fast, speak at a normal pace.
2. Word stress missing, each word has a way to pronounce and you have 40 seconds and even at a normal speed, you will be able to save some seconds on completion.
3. Refer to the videos of E2PTE on youtube where Jay has explained in detail.

Just to add the above context I happened to listen to the describe image considering the audio file and I see the pronunciation isn't pronounced right for few words. Remember speaking section is mainly focusing on *fluency and pronunciation*.


----------



## walohcirej

*Malfunction during PTE test*

Just to share my personal experience.

I gave my 2nd PTE on 22nd Dec 2017. During the test, I had technical difficulties during the last section of Speaking; "Answer Short Questions". At question 8 of that section, I adjusted the volume as I find it too loud, but it messed up the headphone. I couldn't hear any sound, nor the next question. (FYI, I know I'm at question 8 of that section because I was paying close attention to the questions number at the top right, and it started with question 36 and I encountered the issue at question number 43 of 45.) 

_Tip #1: Keep a lookout at the questions (top right), to know roughly how many questions you have left in each section. If you are very familiar with what are the sub sections in each section, you can pace yourself better especially in the Reading._​
Then I moved on to question 44, but I couldn't hear anything and the timer continued to lapse. I raised my hand and the staff in the test center asked me to try the next question which was question 45. Again no sound. (Technically at this point, I have completed Speaking) So he pressed CTRL+ALT+ENTER (if I saw it correctly), and then paused my examination, and switched me to another machine. 

After he logged in to the other machine, my test resumed and repeated question 45 which I was too distracted to give the correct answer. This bothered me throughout the test, thinking that I would not have scored 3 points for the "Answer short questions".

Before I shared what happened next, I just want you guys to know, if you due to some unfortunate circumstances, faced the same as me as I had, immediately raised your hand and request the staff to pause and change to another machine. 

*DO NOT ATTEMPT *to go to the next question hoping the sound will be back. 

Because you will continue to miss the questions. Based on my personal experience, I managed to repeat question 45 even though the faulty machine had played that question after I switched over. I'm not sure if this is true for all, but if I know about this, and I changed to a new machine at question 43, I probably would be able to repeat question 43, or at least attempt 44 and 45 without losing all 3 points.

_Tip #2: If you face any technical issues, especially unable to hear or speak during the test, stop immediately and raise your hand.
Request to pause your test and switch to another machine. Do not attempt or panick and go to next question or let the test center staff decides for you. Likely he/she will not be able to help you much and you continue to not score points for your subsequent questions._​
After I completed my Writing, Reading and Listening (imagine that hiccup bothering you throughout the test), I was given a case number. I was told to go to Pearson Live Chat and give them the case number for them to advise me what I can do. But the staff at the test center did share with me that most likely they will only give me a free test. I have 2 questions in mind at that point of time, (1) will I get my test score to know how I fare or it will be void with no score since they reported a case about it, (2) or will they exempt and not count the last 3 questions since there was malfunction.

I got back home and immediately when to the Pearson Live Chat. After attempting to explain to the person the whole situation for 15-30 minutes, I gave up. The "robot" simply told me the case number I had allows me to book the next test free, and only *UPON* my explicit request to still give me the test score (who knows I might still get the score I needed right?), he informed me that he will note down I want the report, which might not be given to me initially since the case I had was to request a free re-test. 

_Tip #3: No matter what, get your test score report first! If I haven't insisted to have it and resigned my fate to taking my 3rd PTE test, I would have missed out my score. _​
Thankfully I kept emphasizing that I want the score report first, and I received an email the next morning at around 5:30am. I checked the Pearson site and I got my test score. Holy crap!! I managed to get 79 for Speaking! ray:

That was my 2nd attempt with PTE and I'm really grateful despite the unfortunate events. By no means, I'm showing off how lucky I am (hey I did work very hard to make sure I do well for the Speaking portion alright? ), but I wish to share this experience especially for first timers taking PTE. If you are not first time taking but haven't encountered any issue like this, I hope this can be a good case example for you to be aware.

Just to share, English is our first language in Singapore, but as a Chinese and mostly we communicated in Mandarin among colleagues, it wasn't that easy to score 79 for speaking. (I do recommend taking the Gold Mock package, it will give you a good sense of the time you have for each section, especially writing where the 20 minutes just flew by without you realizing.) 

My first attempt was ruined by Speaking at 77. Pronunciation dragged my points down. I found out my problem was speaking with short syllables due to frequent speaking of Mandarin. I would recommend "Sonny English" (go Google to avoid myself doing direct advertising, and disclaimer I'm not affiliated or paid).

_Tip #4: Speaking is about pacing (20-25s for Read Aloud, ~35s for DI and Re-tell) and getting yourself very familiar with all the sub-sections and having fixed templates. Have templates for Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture, templates on what to speak to avoid thinking on the fly. You can find many templates online, find the one that suits you, practice, reword to what you comfortable with and stick to them._​

Lastly, my personal recommendation: Go for PTE Academic if you are still considering IELTS or PTE. Or at least attempt PTE first if you haven't done either yet.


My road to 20 points for English:
*1st IELTS: * L:8.5, R:8.0, W:6.5, S:8.5
*2nd IELTS:* L:8.5, R:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.0
*3rd IELTS:* L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.5, S:7.0
*1st PTE:* L:85, R:85, S:77, W:90
*2nd PTE:* L:88, R:87, S:79, W:90


----------



## Umarchodhary

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys!
> I have read on this forum somewhere that some expert has recorded PTE mock tests A and B, and they are available on Youtube. Perhaps Novjot. I searched a lot youtube but I did not find that recording, Novjot did not have such recording on her channel though. Can someone please share me the link?


the links were posted in this thread you should check the previous pages i dont know the exact page/post number.


----------



## LGM

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys!
> I have read on this forum somewhere that some expert has recorded PTE mock tests A and B, and they are available on Youtube. Perhaps Novjot. I searched a lot youtube but I did not find that recording, Novjot did not have such recording on her channel though. Can someone please share me the link?


I believe you are talking about this

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45...2WLH72fpdajfdA


----------



## abasca

abasca said:


> I thought I am gonna smash the PTE but it wasn't that easy as I thought.
> 7 out of 10 "Answer short question" were new to me, never read anywhere before in blogs or Youtube. 2 questions I couldn't even understand and was just blank there. In other two i made mistake in a hurry... lols. I had to learn how to control pressure of exam .
> 
> Reading was the toughest for me. I didn't expect that tough 'Rearranged paras'.
> Speaking was quite easier than I saw in youtube videos other than 'Answer short questions'.
> Listening was the easiest for me and I think I might get 90 in that section alone.
> Writing was easy too. 2 SWT and 1 Essay. Essay was one from the most frequent list of 30 essays.
> 
> Anyways, will update you with results.
> 
> Need to prepare again as I am looking for 79+.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Guys I was surprised to see the score today  .. I cracked PTE... Wooooohhhoooooo :bounce:eace::llama:
Here is my score - 

Listening 90 
Speaking 90 
Writing 88 
Reading 79


But i have a question - 

I got exactly 79 in Reading does it mean that I will get 20 points for English in SkillSelect? 
Everywhere its written 79+ so I am bit worried if I need to give exam again to get more than 79 in all 4 sections. Please clarify if anyone has 79 in any one of the section but got 20 for English in SkillSelect.

Thanks.


----------



## Ilay

abasca said:


> Guys I was surprised to see the score today  .. I cracked PTE... Wooooohhhoooooo :bounce:eace::llama:
> 
> Here is my score -
> 
> 
> 
> Listening 90
> 
> Speaking 90
> 
> Writing 88
> 
> Reading 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have a question -
> 
> 
> 
> I got exactly 79 in Reading does it mean that I will get 20 points for English in SkillSelect?
> 
> Everywhere its written 79+ so I am bit worried if I need to give exam again to get more than 79 in all 4 sections. Please clarify if anyone has 79 in any one of the section but got 20 for English in SkillSelect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




79+ includes 79


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

LGM said:


> I believe you are talking about this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC45...2WLH72fpdajfdA


There is an error on youtube that this channel does not exists.


----------



## abasca

Ilay said:


> 79+ includes 79
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you IIay. Done with my journey of PTE in very first attempt  . Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Abhi

jericholaw said:


> Just to share my personal experience.
> 
> I gave my 2nd PTE on 22nd Dec 2017. During the test, I had technical difficulties during the last section of Speaking; "Answer Short Questions". At question 8 of that section, I adjusted the volume as I find it too loud, but it messed up the headphone. I couldn't hear any sound, nor the next question. (FYI, I know I'm at question 8 of that section because I was paying close attention to the questions number at the top right, and it started with question 36 and I encountered the issue at question number 43 of 45.)
> 
> _Tip #1: Keep a lookout at the questions (top right), to know roughly how many questions you have left in each section. If you are very familiar with what are the sub sections in each section, you can pace yourself better especially in the Reading._​
> Then I moved on to question 44, but I couldn't hear anything and the timer continued to lapse. I raised my hand and the staff in the test center asked me to try the next question which was question 45. Again no sound. (Technically at this point, I have completed Speaking) So he pressed CTRL+ALT+ENTER (if I saw it correctly), and then paused my examination, and switched me to another machine.
> 
> After he logged in to the other machine, my test resumed and repeated question 45 which I was too distracted to give the correct answer. This bothered me throughout the test, thinking that I would not have scored 3 points for the "Answer short questions".
> 
> Before I shared what happened next, I just want you guys to know, if you due to some unfortunate circumstances, faced the same as me as I had, immediately raised your hand and request the staff to pause and change to another machine.
> 
> *DO NOT ATTEMPT *to go to the next question hoping the sound will be back.
> 
> Because you will continue to miss the questions. Based on my personal experience, I managed to repeat question 45 even though the faulty machine had played that question after I switched over. I'm not sure if this is true for all, but if I know about this, and I changed to a new machine at question 43, I probably would be able to repeat question 43, or at least attempt 44 and 45 without losing all 3 points.
> 
> _Tip #2: If you face any technical issues, especially unable to hear or speak during the test, stop immediately and raise your hand.
> Request to pause your test and switch to another machine. Do not attempt or panick and go to next question or let the test center staff decides for you. Likely he/she will not be able to help you much and you continue to not score points for your subsequent questions._​
> After I completed my Writing, Reading and Listening (imagine that hiccup bothering you throughout the test), I was given a case number. I was told to go to Pearson Live Chat and give them the case number for them to advise me what I can do. But the staff at the test center did share with me that most likely they will only give me a free test. I have 2 questions in mind at that point of time, (1) will I get my test score to know how I fare or it will be void with no score since they reported a case about it, (2) or will they exempt and not count the last 3 questions since there was malfunction.
> 
> I got back home and immediately when to the Pearson Live Chat. After attempting to explain to the person the whole situation for 15-30 minutes, I gave up. The "robot" simply told me the case number I had allows me to book the next test free, and only *UPON* my explicit request to still give me the test score (who knows I might still get the score I needed right?), he informed me that he will note down I want the report, which might not be given to me initially since the case I had was to request a free re-test.
> 
> _Tip #3: No matter what, get your test score report first! If I haven't insisted to have it and resigned my fate to taking my 3rd PTE test, I would have missed out my score. _​
> Thankfully I kept emphasizing that I want the score report first, and I received an email the next morning at around 5:30am. I checked the Pearson site and I got my test score. Holy crap!! I managed to get 79 for Speaking! ray:
> 
> That was my 2nd attempt with PTE and I'm really grateful despite the unfortunate events. By no means, I'm showing off how lucky I am (hey I did work very hard to make sure I do well for the Speaking portion alright? ), but I wish to share this experience especially for first timers taking PTE. If you are not first time taking but haven't encountered any issue like this, I hope this can be a good case example for you to be aware.
> 
> Just to share, English is our first language in Singapore, but as a Chinese and mostly we communicated in Mandarin among colleagues, it wasn't that easy to score 79 for speaking. (I do recommend taking the Gold Mock package, it will give you a good sense of the time you have for each section, especially writing where the 20 minutes just flew by without you realizing.)
> 
> My first attempt was ruined by Speaking at 77. Pronunciation dragged my points down. I found out my problem was speaking with short syllables due to frequent speaking of Mandarin. I would recommend "Sonny English" (go Google to avoid myself doing direct advertising, and disclaimer I'm not affiliated or paid).
> 
> _Tip #4: Speaking is about pacing (20-25s for Read Aloud, ~35s for DI and Re-tell) and getting yourself very familiar with all the sub-sections and having fixed templates. Have templates for Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture, templates on what to speak to avoid thinking on the fly. You can find many templates online, find the one that suits you, practice, reword to what you comfortable with and stick to them._​
> 
> Lastly, my personal recommendation: Go for PTE Academic if you are still considering IELTS or PTE. Or at least attempt PTE first if you haven't done either yet.
> 
> 
> My road to 20 points for English:
> *1st IELTS: * L:8.5, R:8.0, W:6.5, S:8.5
> *2nd IELTS:* L:8.5, R:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.0
> *3rd IELTS:* L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.5, S:7.0
> *1st PTE:* L:85, R:85, S:77, W:90
> *2nd PTE:* L:88, R:87, S:79, W:90


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## walohcirej

nabhilash said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Thanks! Hope my experience can be useful for others who might encounter the same unfortunate incident. Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshishP

*Cleared PTE*

Hello Everyone,

I have cleared PTE-A in the first attempt and want to share my experience in preparation, collecting practice material and the real exam.
I started preparing from 20th Dec, a day after i booked the date for exam. I gave a mock test last saturday (13th Jan) and appeared for the real exam on 17th Jan. Below are the scores for both.

Mock Test (13th Jan) : 
Communicative Skills
Listening : 73
Reading  : 62
Speaking : 41
Writing : 86

Enabling Skills
Grammar : 67
Oral Fluency : 10
Pronunciation : 12
Spelling : 81
Vocabulary : 79
Written Discourse : 90

Real Test (17th Jan):

Communicative Skills
Listening : *90*
Reading : *90*
Speaking : *90*
Writing : *90*

Enabling Skills
Grammar : 78
Oral Fluency : 89
Pronunciation : 90
Spelling : 89
Vocabulary : 88
Written Discourse : 79

The only reason for my poor scores in Speaking and Reading in mock test was that i gave the test using my laptop mic and not a proper headset. Since Reading and Listening are also scored during Speaking section, i lost marks in those as well. This turned to be a blessing in disguise as i got a little scared and did a lot of practice of Describe Image and Re-Tell Lecture. I practiced more than 100 Describe image and over 35 Re-tell lecture in last 3 days. 

Background: I'm an avid reader of English novels. I regularly watch English sitcoms and English Movies (not just Hollywood). I have been working in Australia for past 7 months and regularly interact with Australians, which helps a lot with understanding their accent. These things helped me in Reading, Listening and to some extent in Speaking sections. 

Areas I had to focus on: Reading: Reorder paragraph. Speaking: Describe Image & Re-Tell Lecture. Listening: Summarize Lecture & select missing word.
Writing: Summarize written text. 

Preparation Material: I practiced from the PTE Academic Test Builder (Macmillan). I got it from the google drive links that can be easily found in this forum or on Quora. Just search for PTE practice material on google and you can get this. 

Practice websites: For Reading & Listening i tried to practice from any website that offered free test material. 
Some of these websites are tcyonline , ptemocktest, examenglish.(I cannot post links  )
For speaking i used wenbo. This website is awesome. It has timed recording for describe image and re-tell lecture. Good to simulate exam conditions.

Specific mentions and Tips for improving: 
Speaking: Re-Tell Lecture - E2Language videos. They help you prepare a format for all the notes you gather from lecture. Really helped me a lot.
Describe Image: Navjot Brar videos. Again the approach to image and format of answer is the key takeaway from her lectures. Awesome tips. Positioning of mic is a crucial tip. I found this out after my poor scores in mock test.
While practicing on wenbo i connected a headset to my phone(Android). Opened google doc. Started the mic for dictation just before recording the answer on the website. This helps in knowing if your pronunciation is correct or not. Google doc tip i picked from Navjot Brar videos. She suggests diction websites but I found google doc equally useful.

Reading: ReOrder paragraph - E2Language videos and lots and lots of practice. 

Exam Experience: I gave the test in Pearson Professional Center - Sydney. Its the best in Sydney (from what is searched on various forums and google). 
The equipment was great. I could see that most of the candidates were not first timers. Only 3-4 were first timers. The kind lady, who took my palm print, gave me a booth which was separate from others. It was kind of a separate room. This helped a lot, as i wasn't disturbed by others during the speaking section.

Finally, i would like to thank all the contributors on this forum. You guys shared the best material, tips, strategies and guidance one can ask for. 

Good luck to all the people who are preparing for the exam. Work hard and you'll achieve the score.


Regards,
Ashish


----------



## bablu12345

Hello all,

I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts. 


I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada. 

I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -

1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?

2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?

3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?

4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?

5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards.


----------



## Abhi

bablu12345 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts.
> 
> 
> I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada.
> 
> I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -
> 
> 1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?
> 
> 2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?
> 
> 3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?
> 
> 4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?
> 
> 5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> Regards.


Not an expert, since I'm in a similar boat as you I can answer your questions. I got my skills assessed for ICT BA, and I'm preparing to file my wife's docs under S/W Engineer skill. 

Experts please correct if I'm wrong. 

1) Yes, you got to notarize all degree certificates and transcripts. Any diploma or degree post high school. Applies to Diploma/Bacherlors/Masters/PhD. 

2) Yes you can claim 5 pts for partner skills, but for that you have get your wife's skill assessment done plus she needs to have competent English scores. Note: your partners skill should be listed in the same category as yours - Eg: both MLTSSL /both STSOL. 


3) Separate application. I got mine assessed as 261111 now I need to get my wife's assessed via 313. There is no option in ACS to combine skill assessment applications, I wish they could include that functionality. 

4) Justify name change in your ACS application, by providing docs like marriage certificate /passport. 

5) 1 reference letter from Wipro, substantiating 4 years work exp. Locations worked or projects handled are irrelevant. Reference letter will only include your start and end dates, designation held, projects handled, roles and responsibilities. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

abasca said:


> Here you go.. mine was about "dangerous sports".
> 
> PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution.


Thank you and congratulations !

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

nabhilash said:


> Not an expert, since I'm in a similar boat as you I can answer your questions. I got my skills assessed for ICT BA, and I'm preparing to file my wife's docs under S/W Engineer skill.
> 
> Experts please correct if I'm wrong.
> 
> 1) Yes, you got to notarize all degree certificates and transcripts. Any diploma or degree post high school. Applies to Diploma/Bacherlors/Masters/PhD.
> 
> 2) Yes you can claim 5 pts for partner skills, but for that you have get your wife's skill assessment done plus she needs to have competent English scores. Note: your partners skill should be listed in the same category as yours - Eg: both MLTSSL /both STSOL.
> 
> 
> 3) Separate application. I got mine assessed as 261111 now I need to get my wife's assessed via 313. There is no option in ACS to combine skill assessment applications, I wish they could include that functionality.
> 
> 4) Justify name change in your ACS application, by providing docs like marriage certificate /passport.
> 
> 5) 1 reference letter from Wipro, substantiating 4 years work exp. Locations worked or projects handled are irrelevant. Reference letter will only include your start and end dates, designation held, projects handled, roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thank you Abhilash.
Yes, my wife got overall 7 in ielts no less than 6.5 in any of the module. She is also software engineer so in the same occupation list. 
My worry is more about just 4 years of experience she has. She finished her BSc in Mathematics and then MCA (Master of Computer Application) so I am worried that ACS will deduct 1-2 years from her experience and in that case she will be having less than 4 years of experience and that way through ACS assessment I may not get extra 5 points!!!


----------



## Abhi

bablu12345 said:


> Thank you Abhilash.
> Yes, my wife got overall 7 in ielts no less than 6.5 in any of the module. She is also software engineer so in the same occupation list.
> My worry is more about just 4 years of experience she has. She finished her BSc in Mathematics and then MCA (Master of Computer Application) so I am worried that ACS will deduct 1-2 years from her experience and in that case she will be having less than 4 years of experience and that way through ACS assessment I may not get extra 5 points!!!


Hello Bablu, is that 4 year of experience post-MCA or pre-MCA? I don't think its an issue as per ACS skills assessment guideline doc. ACS does deduct 2 yrs of work exp at minimum to get to the "skill requirement met" date even if your degree is assessed as ICT major and MCA is an ICT major.

To answer your question re: partner skills. See https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

The home affairs website has not explicitly mentioned that you need to have X years of work exp post "skill requirement met date"...just that partner's skills should be assessed as suitable for migration under XYZ code (MLTSSL/STSOL).

"#3 had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation"

Its safe having a cover of 2+ years of work exp, and you have 4+ so I think you're good.


----------



## arrieshc

AshishP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have cleared PTE-A in the first attempt and want to share my experience in preparation, collecting practice material and the real exam.
> I started preparing from 20th Dec, a day after i booked the date for exam. I gave a mock test last saturday (13th Jan) and appeared for the real exam on 17th Jan. Below are the scores for both.
> 
> Mock Test (13th Jan) :
> Communicative Skills
> Listening : 73
> Reading : 62
> Speaking : 41
> Writing : 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 67
> Oral Fluency : 10
> Pronunciation : 12
> Spelling : 81
> Vocabulary : 79
> Written Discourse : 90
> 
> Real Test (17th Jan):
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening : *90*
> Reading : *90*
> Speaking : *90*
> Writing : *90*
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 78
> Oral Fluency : 89
> Pronunciation : 90
> Spelling : 89
> Vocabulary : 88
> Written Discourse : 79
> 
> The only reason for my poor scores in Speaking and Reading in mock test was that i gave the test using my laptop mic and not a proper headset. Since Reading and Listening are also scored during Speaking section, i lost marks in those as well. This turned to be a blessing in disguise as i got a little scared and did a lot of practice of Describe Image and Re-Tell Lecture. I practiced more than 100 Describe image and over 35 Re-tell lecture in last 3 days.
> 
> Background: I'm an avid reader of English novels. I regularly watch English sitcoms and English Movies (not just Hollywood). I have been working in Australia for past 7 months and regularly interact with Australians, which helps a lot with understanding their accent. These things helped me in Reading, Listening and to some extent in Speaking sections.
> 
> Areas I had to focus on: Reading: Reorder paragraph. Speaking: Describe Image & Re-Tell Lecture. Listening: Summarize Lecture & select missing word.
> Writing: Summarize written text.
> 
> Preparation Material: I practiced from the PTE Academic Test Builder (Macmillan). I got it from the google drive links that can be easily found in this forum or on Quora. Just search for PTE practice material on google and you can get this.
> 
> Practice websites: For Reading & Listening i tried to practice from any website that offered free test material.
> Some of these websites are tcyonline , ptemocktest, examenglish.(I cannot post links  )
> For speaking i used wenbo. This website is awesome. It has timed recording for describe image and re-tell lecture. Good to simulate exam conditions.
> 
> Specific mentions and Tips for improving:
> Speaking: Re-Tell Lecture - E2Language videos. They help you prepare a format for all the notes you gather from lecture. Really helped me a lot.
> Describe Image: Navjot Brar videos. Again the approach to image and format of answer is the key takeaway from her lectures. Awesome tips. Positioning of mic is a crucial tip. I found this out after my poor scores in mock test.
> While practicing on wenbo i connected a headset to my phone(Android). Opened google doc. Started the mic for dictation just before recording the answer on the website. This helps in knowing if your pronunciation is correct or not. Google doc tip i picked from Navjot Brar videos. She suggests diction websites but I found google doc equally useful.
> 
> Reading: ReOrder paragraph - E2Language videos and lots and lots of practice.
> 
> Exam Experience: I gave the test in Pearson Professional Center - Sydney. Its the best in Sydney (from what is searched on various forums and google).
> The equipment was great. I could see that most of the candidates were not first timers. Only 3-4 were first timers. The kind lady, who took my palm print, gave me a booth which was separate from others. It was kind of a separate room. This helped a lot, as i wasn't disturbed by others during the speaking section.
> 
> Finally, i would like to thank all the contributors on this forum. You guys shared the best material, tips, strategies and guidance one can ask for.
> 
> Good luck to all the people who are preparing for the exam. Work hard and you'll achieve the score.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish


Congratulations Ashish on the beautiful score and best luck for next steps..

Could you please let know how did you positioned the mic??


----------



## samrekha84

Can anyone tell me what is the topic on Essay part in the recent exams ?


----------



## mavivj

samrekha84 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the topic on Essay part in the recent exams ?


Hi,
I gave an attempt today morning. 

Pros and cons of involving employees in company's decision - I got this essay topic.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello everyone

My PTE is on PLT at Cliftons Melbourne on 27th of Jan . Anyone has experience of the test center ?


----------



## jnrstd

AshishP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have cleared PTE-A in the first attempt and want to share my experience in preparation, collecting practice material and the real exam.
> I started preparing from 20th Dec, a day after i booked the date for exam. I gave a mock test last saturday (13th Jan) and appeared for the real exam on 17th Jan. Below are the scores for both.
> 
> Mock Test (13th Jan) :
> Communicative Skills
> Listening : 73
> Reading : 62
> Speaking : 41
> Writing : 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 67
> Oral Fluency : 10
> Pronunciation : 12
> Spelling : 81
> Vocabulary : 79
> Written Discourse : 90
> 
> Real Test (17th Jan):
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening : *90*
> Reading : *90*
> Speaking : *90*
> Writing : *90*
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 78
> Oral Fluency : 89
> Pronunciation : 90
> Spelling : 89
> Vocabulary : 88
> Written Discourse : 79
> 
> The only reason for my poor scores in Speaking and Reading in mock test was that i gave the test using my laptop mic and not a proper headset. Since Reading and Listening are also scored during Speaking section, i lost marks in those as well. This turned to be a blessing in disguise as i got a little scared and did a lot of practice of Describe Image and Re-Tell Lecture. I practiced more than 100 Describe image and over 35 Re-tell lecture in last 3 days.
> 
> Background: I'm an avid reader of English novels. I regularly watch English sitcoms and English Movies (not just Hollywood). I have been working in Australia for past 7 months and regularly interact with Australians, which helps a lot with understanding their accent. These things helped me in Reading, Listening and to some extent in Speaking sections.
> 
> Areas I had to focus on: Reading: Reorder paragraph. Speaking: Describe Image & Re-Tell Lecture. Listening: Summarize Lecture & select missing word.
> Writing: Summarize written text.
> 
> Preparation Material: I practiced from the PTE Academic Test Builder (Macmillan). I got it from the google drive links that can be easily found in this forum or on Quora. Just search for PTE practice material on google and you can get this.
> 
> Practice websites: For Reading & Listening i tried to practice from any website that offered free test material.
> Some of these websites are tcyonline , ptemocktest, examenglish.(I cannot post links  )
> For speaking i used wenbo. This website is awesome. It has timed recording for describe image and re-tell lecture. Good to simulate exam conditions.
> 
> Specific mentions and Tips for improving:
> Speaking: Re-Tell Lecture - E2Language videos. They help you prepare a format for all the notes you gather from lecture. Really helped me a lot.
> Describe Image: Navjot Brar videos. Again the approach to image and format of answer is the key takeaway from her lectures. Awesome tips. Positioning of mic is a crucial tip. I found this out after my poor scores in mock test.
> While practicing on wenbo i connected a headset to my phone(Android). Opened google doc. Started the mic for dictation just before recording the answer on the website. This helps in knowing if your pronunciation is correct or not. Google doc tip i picked from Navjot Brar videos. She suggests diction websites but I found google doc equally useful.
> 
> Reading: ReOrder paragraph - E2Language videos and lots and lots of practice.
> 
> Exam Experience: I gave the test in Pearson Professional Center - Sydney. Its the best in Sydney (from what is searched on various forums and google).
> The equipment was great. I could see that most of the candidates were not first timers. Only 3-4 were first timers. The kind lady, who took my palm print, gave me a booth which was separate from others. It was kind of a separate room. This helped a lot, as i wasn't disturbed by others during the speaking section.
> 
> Finally, i would like to thank all the contributors on this forum. You guys shared the best material, tips, strategies and guidance one can ask for.
> 
> Good luck to all the people who are preparing for the exam. Work hard and you'll achieve the score.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish


Congratulations!!


----------



## malik.afnan134

Guys,

Yesterday I took PTE for the first time and was able to get following scores 75,82,90,74 (L, R, S, W).

Thanks for all your support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link2pavan

ven343 said:


> yes appeared PTE academic exam, and got sufficient score..
> DIBP acepted PTE ACADEMIC AND TOEFL EXAMS ALTERNATIVE OF IELTS from 23 rd nov 2014.


Hello,

I am applying for PR 189 for Australia, just wanted to confirm which is the one i need to select, PTE-academic or PTE-professional? also will we get study material once we book the slot?

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## sharma1981

link2pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for PR 189 for Australia, just wanted to confirm which is the one i need to select, PTE-academic or PTE-professional? also will we get study material once we book the slot?
> 
> Regards,
> Pavan


PTE-Academic for Australia PR

There are many resources on Pearson website and youtube. Google for those


----------



## nikhil kumar

*Repeating material for PTE*

Can anyone share some source from where we can buy repeating material for PTE which has the maximum repeating questions for all section.


----------



## sharma1981

nikhil kumar said:


> Can anyone share some source from where we can buy repeating material for PTE which has the maximum repeating questions for all section.


Hi

This is not right approach if you want to score good marks. Practice with material from Pearson website and from youTube videos by identifying your weak areas. You can also buy practice mock tests

However, still if you insist below is one url which many people "allegedly" claimed to have PTE exam material (no guarantee about this claim from my end, though)

https://www.enflares.com/index.php?route=index.wfd

You might need to apply translation on this page


----------



## bablu12345

nabhilash said:


> Hello Bablu, is that 4 year of experience post-MCA or pre-MCA? I don't think its an issue as per ACS skills assessment guideline doc. ACS does deduct 2 yrs of work exp at minimum to get to the "skill requirement met" date even if your degree is assessed as ICT major and MCA is an ICT major.
> 
> To answer your question re: partner skills. See https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx
> 
> The home affairs website has not explicitly mentioned that you need to have X years of work exp post "skill requirement met date"...just that partner's skills should be assessed as suitable for migration under XYZ code (MLTSSL/STSOL).
> 
> "#3 had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation"
> 
> Its safe having a cover of 2+ years of work exp, and you have 4+ so I think you're good.


Thanks Abhilash. Her experience is after finishing MCA. That makes sense what you said.

_"The home affairs website has not explicitly mentioned that you need to have X years of work exp post "skill requirement met date"...just that partner's skills should be assessed as suitable for migration under XYZ code (MLTSSL/STSOL)."_

My thinking was that for main applicant 0-3 years experience get 0 points and for 3-4 you get 5 points. So if ACS deduct 2 years then her total experience becomes 2 years and fall under 0-3 years. But may be your statement about should be valid  . 
Also, do you know if MCA comes under ICTmajor or minor for Software developer occupation?


----------



## nikhil kumar

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is not right approach if you want to score good marks. Practice with material from Pearson website and from youTube videos by identifying your weak areas. You can also buy practice mock tests
> 
> However, still if you insist below is one url which many people "allegedly" claimed to have PTE exam material (no guarantee about this claim from my end, though)
> 
> https://www.enflares.com/index.php?route=index.wfd
> 
> You might need to apply translation on this page


Thanksa lott!!
I am focusing on practicing only but it is always good to have repeating stuff.
The site which you told is in chinese language,can you help me with its english version as I am unable to translate pages in english language.


----------



## Abhi

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks Abhilash. Her experience is after finishing MCA. That makes sense what you said.
> 
> _"The home affairs website has not explicitly mentioned that you need to have X years of work exp post "skill requirement met date"...just that partner's skills should be assessed as suitable for migration under XYZ code (MLTSSL/STSOL)."_
> 
> My thinking was that for main applicant 0-3 years experience get 0 points and for 3-4 you get 5 points. So if ACS deduct 2 years then her total experience becomes 2 years and fall under 0-3 years. But may be your statement about should be valid  .
> Also, do you know if MCA comes under ICTmajor or minor for Software developer occupation?


MCA is an ICT major mate. If the ICT content in a degree > = 50%, then that degree is classified as ICT major. Review their guideline doc, it's quite exhaustive IMO.

All the best! 

Cheers,
Abhi

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345

Yes, i did read ACS docs and didn't understand well in which situation they reduce the number of years and which all courses they find relevant. 
I will update this post once I go through the experience.


----------



## AshishP

arrieshc said:


> Congratulations Ashish on the beautiful score and best luck for next steps..
> 
> Could you please let know how did you positioned the mic??


The mic on the headset I got was like a hard stick which could only be moved up n down I couldn't move it sideways. In such case it's best to keep the mic near the tip of your nose. During exam they give you an opportunity to check our voice. Keeping the mic below nose tip or close to mouth introduces breathing noise. This can mess up with pronunciation.


----------



## AshishP

jnrstd said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks


----------



## AshishP

samrekha84 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the topic on Essay part in the recent exams ?


I gave the exam on 17 Jan for me the topic was ' television has many functions. It helps you learn and is a companion for lonely. Do you agree with this statement. Share from your own experiences.'


----------



## arrieshc

AshishP said:


> The mic on the headset I got was like a hard stick which could only be moved up n down I couldn't move it sideways. In such case it's best to keep the mic near the tip of your nose. During exam they give you an opportunity to check our voice. Keeping the mic below nose tip or close to mouth introduces breathing noise. This can mess up with pronunciation.


Thanks Ashish.That helped


----------



## tanvir2220

Guys please have a look at my two Mock test results:

MOCK TEST A (09-01-2018)

Overall: 75

Communicative Skills

Listening 79
Reading 68
Speaking 70
Writing 79

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 78
Pronunciation 53
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90

MOCK TEST B (19-01-2018)

Overall:68

Communicative Skills

Listening 75
Reading 73
Speaking 48
Writing 85

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 17
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 90

I'm at a loss as my Oral Fluency score drastically reduced from 78 to 46 and Pronunciation score plummeted to only 17 (!!!!) from 53. I've improved in other 4 sections. What the hell has just happened? Any ideas?


----------



## sharma1981

tanvir2220 said:


> Guys please have a look at my two Mock test results:
> 
> MOCK TEST A (09-01-2018)
> 
> Overall: 75
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 68
> Speaking 70
> Writing 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> MOCK TEST B (19-01-2018)
> 
> Overall:68
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 73
> Speaking 48
> Writing 85
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 17
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm at a loss as my Oral Fluency score drastically reduced from 78 to 46 and Pronunciation score plummeted to only 17 (!!!!) from 53. I've improved in other 4 sections. What the hell has just happened? Any ideas?


issues with pronunciation of words? Take your time while speaking tough words. Also, do not rush while speaking. your first mock test speaking results are better than second. pay heed to mic position as well.
cheers


----------



## SacS

Guys,

Does anyone know hows the review of PTE center in Muscat, Oman i.e. Gulf College. I mean infrastructure assets and exam environment. 
Anyone having any experience with this center? I am planning to consider giving my PTE in Oman as there is no PTE test center in Qatar. Is it recommendable to choose this center?

Thanks,
Sachin Singh


----------



## anubhav_29

*PTE-A result Delayed*

I have given PTE on 13th Jan 2018 but still my result awaited . On Website it state that Delivery Successful , but no result on the view score report.

last night got the email from PTE 

Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores 

through your web account.
Thank you for your patience.

Anybody Faced the same issue , i m just curious to know when will my result be disclosed . i have already contacted customer care but sadly no satisfactory answer.

anybody on the same boat ??


----------



## sharma1981

anubhav_29 said:


> I have given PTE on 13th Jan 2018 but still my result awaited . On Website it state that Delivery Successful , but no result on the view score report.
> 
> last night got the email from PTE
> 
> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores
> 
> through your web account.
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Anybody Faced the same issue , i m just curious to know when will my result be disclosed . i have already contacted customer care but sadly no satisfactory answer.
> 
> anybody on the same boat ??


Dont worry. Many people have reported this.

YOu can wait for couple of days more. meanwhile keep checking


----------



## Australianpr2017

tanvir2220 said:


> Guys please have a look at my two Mock test results:
> 
> MOCK TEST A (09-01-2018)
> 
> Overall: 75
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 68
> Speaking 70
> Writing 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> MOCK TEST B (19-01-2018)
> 
> Overall:68
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 73
> Speaking 48
> Writing 85
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 17
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm at a loss as my Oral Fluency score drastically reduced from 78 to 46 and Pronunciation score plummeted to only 17 (!!!!) from 53. I've improved in other 4 sections. What the hell has just happened? Any ideas?




What kind of mock test it was ?

Was it PTE gold mock test ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir2220

Australianpr2017 said:


> What kind of mock test it was ?
> 
> Was it PTE gold mock test ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes bro. Can you please explain what has just happened to me?


----------



## irain04

tanvir2220 said:


> Yes bro. Can you please explain what has just happened to me?


Hey bro,

It could be the position of your mic. The second mic could be placed too far so it can't detect your voice but just background noise.
Another reason is the quality of the second mic.

I think that's just technical problem.

Cheers.


----------



## shavu

Hi All,
Is there any valid available PTE exam discount coupon code ?

Thanks!


----------



## arrieshc

shavu said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any valid available PTE exam discount coupon code ?
> 
> Thanks!


Try ptenote


----------



## ykhawaja

Did Test A and B from the gold textbook.


Test A

Communicative Skills
Listening82
Reading80
Speaking80
Writing83

Test B
Skills Profile
Communicative Skills
Listening85
Reading81
Speaking90
Writing79

Have my pte on saturday at plt clifton melbourne. Any experience with the test center and do I have the chance to score 79 each in the real exam


----------



## shavu

arrieshc said:


> Try ptenote


Thanks and that's the only option available?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## benisrael

Yes, a good chance. All the best and keep preparing, let us know the scores.




ykhawaja said:


> Did Test A and B from the gold textbook.
> 
> 
> Test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening82
> Reading80
> Speaking80
> Writing83
> 
> Test B
> Skills Profile
> Communicative Skills
> Listening85
> Reading81
> Speaking90
> Writing79
> 
> Have my pte on saturday at plt clifton melbourne. Any experience with the test center and do I have the chance to score 79 each in the real exam


----------



## benisrael

Just checked, they offer a good number of both scored and unscored mock tests.

Have you tried their mock tests? How good is it compared to PTEVoucher ?



arrieshc said:


> Try ptenote


----------



## arrieshc

shavu said:


> Thanks and that's the only option available?
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Many people go for ptevoucher too but I read somewhere on the this forum, probably 5-6 pages bacl, their mock tests are not of good quality.


----------



## shavu

arrieshc said:


> Many people go for ptevoucher too but I read somewhere on the this forum, probably 5-6 pages bacl, their mock tests are not of good quality.


But you get the discount on exam fees.


----------



## arrieshc

shavu said:


> But you get the discount on exam fees.


Yeah with ptenote I received a discount of 1000 INR..


----------



## bablu12345

bablu12345 said:


> I am going though same problem. Sentence completed and then there are almost 4-6 seconds of pause before recording opens. If recording opens as soon as sentence finishes to repeat then I can repeat correctly otherwise I forget few words after 5-6 secs of pause.


Guys,
Just to clarify this old message, which could give wrong info based on what i saw in YouTube videos. Now I have done with PTE and in real exam you get hardly 1-2 secs and not 4-6 secs. So no need to worry about small cache memory .

Cheers.


----------



## ssvk2018

shavu said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any valid available PTE exam discount coupon code ?
> 
> Thanks!


You can try buying on Aussizz group. It worked for me both times without any issues.


----------



## ssvk2018

ykhawaja said:


> Did Test A and B from the gold textbook.
> 
> 
> Test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening82
> Reading80
> Speaking80
> Writing83
> 
> Test B
> Skills Profile
> Communicative Skills
> Listening85
> Reading81
> Speaking90
> Writing79
> 
> Have my pte on saturday at plt clifton melbourne. Any experience with the test center and do I have the chance to score 79 each in the real exam


Wow! That’s impressive! Definitely gonna score above 80 in real exam. All the best!


----------



## ssvk2018

tanvir2220 said:


> Guys please have a look at my two Mock test results:
> 
> MOCK TEST A (09-01-2018)
> 
> Overall: 75
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 68
> Speaking 70
> Writing 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> MOCK TEST B (19-01-2018)
> 
> Overall:68
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 73
> Speaking 48
> Writing 85
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 17
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 81
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm at a loss as my Oral Fluency score drastically reduced from 78 to 46 and Pronunciation score plummeted to only 17 (!!!!) from 53. I've improved in other 4 sections. What the hell has just happened? Any ideas?


I can’t really comment on what went wrong for you. But I can tell you, I was consistently scoring bad in speaking though I’m confident of my speaking skills. Now here’s what I believe helped me score 80 in speaking:
1. Keep speaking continuously
2. Be conscious of your intonations especially for read aloud
3. Most Importantly, speak at the same pace throughout the speaking section —> this is what I made sure of more than anything else

PS: Do not be too bothered about pronunciation scores, concentrate on the oral fluency and you’ll be good.

All the best!


----------



## Abhi

ssvk2018 said:


> I can’t really comment on what went wrong for you. But I can tell you, I was consistently scoring bad in speaking though I’m confident of my speaking skills. Now here’s what I believe helped me score 80 in speaking:
> 1. Keep speaking continuously
> 2. Be conscious of your intonations especially for read aloud
> 3. Most Importantly, speak at the same pace throughout the speaking section —> this is what I made sure of more than anything else
> 
> PS: Do not be too bothered about pronunciation scores, concentrate on the oral fluency and you’ll be good.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for this tip mate! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

link2pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for PR 189 for Australia, just wanted to confirm which is the one i need to select, PTE-academic or PTE-professional? also will we get study material once we book the slot?
> 
> Regards,
> Pavan


You have to go for academic.
No, you don’t get any materials. You may use e2language and navjot brar’s free videos on YouTube. They are of immense help! All the best!


----------



## ssvk2018

anubhav_29 said:


> I have given PTE on 13th Jan 2018 but still my result awaited . On Website it state that Delivery Successful , but no result on the view score report.
> 
> last night got the email from PTE
> 
> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores
> 
> through your web account.
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Anybody Faced the same issue , i m just curious to know when will my result be disclosed . i have already contacted customer care but sadly no satisfactory answer.
> 
> anybody on the same boat ??


My status right after the exam was Delivery Successful. After 4 days it changed to Taken. And then after few hours I got my result. Wait for few days, there’s nothing to worry about!


----------



## ykhawaja

ssvk2018 said:


> Wow! That’s impressive! Definitely gonna score above 80 in real exam. All the best!


fingers crossed. im not a good test taker in general


----------



## ssvk2018

ykhawaja said:


> fingers crossed. im not a good test taker in general


Ok. Here’s one thing I did. Just be cool and confident. I’m usually bad at maintaining my cool in the days before my exams. But for my second PTE I was as cool as ice  That really helps. At the end of the day, it’s just a language test! Just be positive. But don’t be over confident 

Be grounded at all times in life. That helps you wherever you go.


----------



## ykhawaja

ssvk2018 said:


> Ok. Here’s one thing I did. Just be cool and confident. I’m usually bad at maintaining my cool in the days before my exams. But for my second PTE I was as cool as ice  That really helps. At the end of the day, it’s just a language test! Just be positive. But don’t be over confident
> 
> Be grounded at all times in life. That helps you wherever you go.



Ok.How did you do in your pte. Both attempts?


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Guys, please guide me through to achieve 79+ in PTE.
I gave my first attempt on 20th and below is my result, experts please analyze and enlighten me.
Communicative Skills
L-73
R-79
S-84
W-72
Enabling Skills
Grammar-79
Oral Fluency-83
Pronunciation-60
Spelling-76
Vocabulary-83
Written Discourse-77
My main concern is about writing as grammar, spelling, vocabulary and written discourse scores are more than writing score. What iam missing in writing and ofcourse listening too?
Please help me out.


----------



## sun29

*PTE Academic 79*

Hi Friends,

Need your valuable suggestions to aim for PTE Academic score 79. I have achieved score of 65 after putting preparation for just 2 weeks. Following is my score. 

Listening: 68
Reading:66
Speaking: 65
Writing: 71

Grammer:64
Oral Fluency:70
Pronunciation:55
Spelling:76
Vocabulary:58
Written Discourse:51


Any tips/suggestion on how I can improve? Also can you please suggest any good books apart then PTE Academic official.


----------



## ksyuen

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Guys, please guide me through to achieve 79+ in PTE.
> I gave my first attempt on 20th and below is my result, experts please analyze and enlighten me.
> Communicative Skills
> L-73
> R-79
> S-84
> W-72
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar-79
> Oral Fluency-83
> Pronunciation-60
> Spelling-76
> Vocabulary-83
> Written Discourse-77
> My main concern is about writing as grammar, spelling, vocabulary and written discourse scores are more than writing score. What iam missing in writing and ofcourse listening too?
> Please help me out.


Bro, based on your result, I personally think that you didn't do well in write from dictation in the listening section. That contribute very heavily to both listening and writing marks. Please make sure you typed out all the "s"/"ed". I score 47 in spelling, get 90 in writing. So don't spend too much time on it.


----------



## SAM89

Hi Guys,

Thanks to all your wishes, I Cracked PTE 79+ yesterday in my 3rd attempt.

I wish you all the best and I'll put out few hints as a help to those who are taking up the exam,

1. Watch J's videos (E2 Language)
2. Refer answer scripts of official Person kit (there is a package of PDFs and voice cuts)
3. Use Pearson offline practice kit (exam-like softwear)

If any of you'll have trouble with accessing above let me know I'll try to help you out !!

Thank you to all who helped me and wished me luck. I wish everyone else who are yet to crack 79+ all the best !! you can do it!




SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did my PTE-A for the 2nd time last Saturday morning and got results this evening.. I am 1 mark short of achieving my 79+ and I'm broken
> 
> L 78, R 88, S 89, Wr 82 --- Gram 88, Oral Fl 80, Pron 80, Spell 61, Voc 90, WrittenD 90
> 
> 
> Last time I had,
> 
> L 83, R 81, S 90, Wr 76 --- Gram 62, Oral Fl 90, Pron 90, Spell 44, Voc 82, WrittenD 90
> 
> I went in extremely sick this time.. I feel bad for losing out my target with just one point but happy I did well under a tough situation.
> 
> I'm going back on Saturday Evening. Wish me luck !!
> 
> All the best to everyone else !!


----------



## dilanjan

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to all your wishes, I Cracked PTE 79+ yesterday in my 3rd attempt.
> 
> I wish you all the best and I'll put out few hints as a help to those who are taking up the exam,
> 
> 1. Watch J's videos (E2 Language)
> 2. Refer answer scripts of official Person kit (there is a package of PDFs and voice cuts)
> 3. Use Pearson offline practice kit (exam-like softwear)
> 
> If any of you'll have trouble with accessing above let me know I'll try to help you out !!
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me and wished me luck. I wish everyone else who are yet to crack 79+ all the best !! you can do it!




Hi Brother,

Where did you do the exam? at ICBT? was there any disturbance when u were doing the exam from others? please update me on this. I will be taking it on next Feb

Thanks in advance


----------



## SAM89

Hi Machang,

I took at at ACBT. Yes the noise is almost unavoidable. There were some folks who overdid speaking and purposely started exam late in my 2nd and 3rd (last) time. As a result some people had to bear the noise of them when they were doing repeat sentences and describe images..

All the best. Let me know if I can be any help.



dilanjan said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Where did you do the exam? at ICBT? was there any disturbance when u were doing the exam from others? please update me on this. I will be taking it on next Feb
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## dilanjan

SAM89 said:


> Hi Machang,
> 
> I took at at ACBT. Yes the noise is almost unavoidable. There were some folks who overdid speaking and purposely started exam late in my 2nd and 3rd (last) time. As a result some people had to bear the noise of them when they were doing repeat sentences and describe images..
> 
> All the best. Let me know if I can be any help.


Machan

What is your advice, do it on a weekday? or a week end? to be less crowded

Thanks


----------



## LGM

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to all your wishes, I Cracked PTE 79+ yesterday in my 3rd attempt.
> 
> I wish you all the best and I'll put out few hints as a help to those who are taking up the exam,
> 
> 1. Watch J's videos (E2 Language)
> 2. Refer answer scripts of official Person kit (there is a package of PDFs and voice cuts)
> 3. Use Pearson offline practice kit (exam-like softwear)
> 
> If any of you'll have trouble with accessing above let me know I'll try to help you out !!
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me and wished me luck. I wish everyone else who are yet to crack 79+ all the best !! you can do it!


Hi Sam,

Can you please share the link for below 

3. Use Pearson offline practice kit (exam-like softwear)


----------



## SAM89

Try a weekday evening. But be prepared for the noise, you can never predict it so best thing is to practice on noisy environments.. trust me it works 

If you practice in a library like setting and go to the exam you'll up for a big surprise..  




dilanjan said:


> Machan
> 
> What is your advice, do it on a weekday? or a week end? to be less crowded
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lalitmukhi

did any one tried PTE real questions bank ?

https://myptebooking.com/product/pte-real-exam-question-bank/


----------



## icycool

Hi All,
I have got 79+ in my 6th attempt. I was missing by 2-3 points in the last attempts. Don't lose hope, analyze your result carefully and work on your weak area. Thanks for all your tips, tricks, and advice.


----------



## seemasharma1584

My husband gave his PTE exam on 20Jan 2018 and today he got his results total score 88. As everyone mentioned, practice in a noisy environment is really helps a lot. He followed E2 learning and just one day before exam, just relax.. and go with a cool state of mind


----------



## andrearios

Hi,

Please let me know if I am on the right path the get 79+

A competitive environment in school and university would bring excellence and need to be encouraged. To what extent do you agree or disagree？

Most people have to face a competitive environment when they join the labor force, however, many young people have to deal with a competitive environment throughout their entire education. I personally agree with the encouragement of competitive practices in the school and university.

To begin with, the competence has a positive connotation when the rules are set at the beginning and ethical behaviour is encouraged. Teaching the students to follow rules and compete among themselves give them the opportunity to exploit their skills and talents. For instance, a recent study showed that young people that are used to compete are more likely to succeed in the labor market.

Additionally, another positive aspect of the competence among young people is that, by encouraging healthy competence the students are able to develop social skills, those skills will help them to be able to overcome difficult situations in the future and will give them the tools to face the frustration when they do not win or get what they want. For example, a study performed by the University of Canada evidenced that during the schooling years students are more likely to develop social skills such as resiliency.

To conclude, I do agree with the idea of encouraging competence among students, because that allows students to develop skills that they will need in the future.


----------



## JASN2015

SAM89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to all your wishes, I Cracked PTE 79+ yesterday in my 3rd attempt.
> 
> I wish you all the best and I'll put out few hints as a help to those who are taking up the exam,
> 
> 1. Watch J's videos (E2 Language)
> 2. Refer answer scripts of official Person kit (there is a package of PDFs and voice cuts)
> 3. Use Pearson offline practice kit (exam-like softwear)
> 
> If any of you'll have trouble with accessing above let me know I'll try to help you out !!
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me and wished me luck. I wish everyone else who are yet to crack 79+ all the best !! you can do it!


all the best machan,


----------



## Adelaidean

guys,
I downloaded the official offline practice test from the pearson website, but there is no software to install on my computer. I saw somewhere in this thread that there is also a software along with the test. Can someone please enlighten me if there is a software as well so that I can install it on my computer to practice?
and where to find it?


----------



## SAM89

sarah.nimendry said:


> all the best machan,




Same to you elaz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

sarah.nimendry said:


> all the best machan,


Can you please share the link of the software you are talking about. I downloaded the offline test but it only contains the audios and pdfs, no software at all.


----------



## Anik1288

lalitmukhi said:


> did any one tried PTE real questions bank ?
> 
> https://myptebooking.com/product/pte-real-exam-question-bank/


Has anyone tried this one?? is it helpful???


----------



## nimit.s

*Valid PTE voucher in India ?*

Friends,

The following online vouchers are available as per Google search

1) https://ptevoucher.in/ - INR 11,100
30 unscored + 1 scored mock test

2) https://www.ptepromocode.com/ - INR 10,800
5 mock tests

3) https://ptenote.com/ - INR 11,100
31 Online + 4 Offline + 3 scored mock tests

Queries
=====
1) Are all these genuine ? Did anyone tried any of these?
2) Mock test(s) of which one is close to real examination ?

Thanks for the inputs...!!


----------



## parthibanrey

*Need help in improving pronunciation score*

Hi,

I have scored 40/ 34/ 48 in pronunciation. Could someone tell me any ways to improve my pronunciation score in pte exam.


----------



## SAM89

*speaking*

Try using a speech recognition software like Cortana (Nokia,Windows) or Siri (iOS)

speak slow while pronunciation words carefully. with practice you'll gain speed.

refer e2 language videos as well.

good luck. you can do it !



parthibanrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have scored 40/ 34/ 48 in pronunciation. Could someone tell me any ways to improve my pronunciation score in pte exam.


----------



## aussiedream87

nimit.s said:


> Friends,
> 
> The following online vouchers are available as per Google search
> 
> 1) https://ptevoucher.in/ - INR 11,100
> 30 unscored + 1 scored mock test
> 
> 2) https://www.ptepromocode.com/ - INR 10,800
> 5 mock tests
> 
> 3) https://ptenote.com/ - INR 11,100
> 31 Online + 4 Offline + 3 scored mock tests
> 
> Queries
> =====
> 1) Are all these genuine ? Did anyone tried any of these?
> 2) Mock test(s) of which one is close to real examination ?
> 
> Thanks for the inputs...!!


They are genuine and I have used 1 and 3 websites.


----------



## sharma1981

parthibanrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have scored 40/ 34/ 48 in pronunciation. Could someone tell me any ways to improve my pronunciation score in pte exam.


Speak at constant pace. DO NOT rush and do not slow too much. Avoid fillers like umm , errr etc

Make sure microphone position is OK.

DO not make long pauses while talking.

Pratice on how NOT to fumble on tricky words which come in paragraph.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

AussiDreamer said:


> Can you please share the link of the software you are talking about. I downloaded the offline test but it only contains the audios and pdfs, no software at all.


I think he referring to PTE Official Guide. It has a software which works like a real test. You can download the software from https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1RSawcW_-pNaTlkQ0tXY0Uxd0k


----------



## Adelaidean

farrukh.rashid said:


> I think he referring to PTE Official Guide. It has a software which works like a real test. You can download the software from https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1RSawcW_-pNaTlkQ0tXY0Uxd0k


Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey folks,

Thought I'd share important bits about Speaking.
Let's start with one section and then we can cover more areas.

*Read Aloud*
This is an important area as far as Speaking is concerned. It directly impacts your oral fluency and pronunciation scores, hence it's important to understand how to increase your score here.

From my experience, you can increase you score here by doing a couple of things:
1. Read at a natural, comfortable pace (Don't rush)
2. Speak with your own, natural accent
3. Stress on the right words
4. Use the right intonations - this one is super important. Usually sentences start with a high and the last word (or groups of words if they belong together go low). Refer to the recording (https://files.fm/u/trff5ghy) where I have read text given below:

"Market research is a vital part of the planning of any business. However experienced you or your staff may be in a particular field, if you are thinking of introducing a service to a new area, it is important to find out what the local population thinks about it first."

Now let me rephrase the same text highlighting intonations and word stress.

↑ Market research is a *vital* part of the planning of any business ↓. ↑ However *experienced* you or your staff may be in a particular field, if you are thinking of introducing a service to a new area, it is *important* to find out what the local population thinks about it first ↓.

↑ represents up intonation (In 'market research', 'market' is read with an up intonation and as we move to 'research' it changes to down intonation)
↓ represents down intonation
*Bolded* words represent stress on those words

Now let's discuss another concept. Refer to the recording (https://files.fm/u/yqhcu58r), with the text as follows: 

"Not a lot is known about how the transportation of goods by water first began. Large cargo boats were being used in some parts of the world up to five thousands years ago. However, sea trade became more widespread when large sailing boats travelled between ports, carrying spices, perfumes, and objects made by hand."

Notice the underlined words. What's common between these words is that they all have commas after them.
A comma, as a punctuation mark, usually depicts a small break (less than a full stop). Hence we need to give a small break after these words, and thus the very short period of silence before we read the next word.
Also, most of the times, these words are read with an up intonation. (Here, we will read them as However ↑ and spices ↑ and perfumes ↑).

If you guys have any recordings of yours to share and need them evaluated, I'd be happy to take a look at them.

Cheers.


----------



## mavivj

Hi all,
I got my fourth attempt results today. I was very much disappointed with my scores. I was not able to identify my areas of weakness. I have posted my third and fourth attempt scores. Please help me to crack it. 

Third attempt: -(Dec 30th)
L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 89
Oral Fluency - 58
Pronunciation - 72
Spelling - 85
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 60

Fourth attempt: -(Jan 18th)
L/R/S/W - 72/75/83/70

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 80
Oral Fluency - 64
Pronunciation - 58
Spelling - 83
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 60

I am confused. Please help me.
I am losing hope towards this process.


----------



## seemasharma1584

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I got my fourth attempt results today. I was very much disappointed with my scores. I was not able to identify my areas of weakness. I have posted my third and fourth attempt scores. Please help me to crack it.
> 
> Third attempt: -(Dec 30th)
> L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 89
> Oral Fluency - 58
> Pronunciation - 72
> Spelling - 85
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 60
> 
> Fourth attempt: -(Jan 18th)
> L/R/S/W - 72/75/83/70
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 64
> Pronunciation - 58
> Spelling - 83
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 60
> 
> I am confused. Please help me.
> I am losing hope towards this process.


Where r u put up in India? If Bangalore, I can suggest a very good institute for PTE tips

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Thought I'd share important bits about Speaking.
> Let's start with one section and then we can cover more areas.
> 
> *Read Aloud*
> This is an important area as far as Speaking is concerned. It directly impacts your oral fluency and pronunciation scores, hence it's important to understand how to increase your score here.
> 
> From my experience, you can increase you score here by doing a couple of things:
> 1. Read at a natural, comfortable pace (Don't rush)
> 2. Speak with your own, natural accent
> 3. Stress on the right words
> 4. Use the right intonations - this one is super important. Usually sentences start with a high and the last word (or groups of words if they belong together go low). Refer to the recording (https://files.fm/u/trff5ghy) where I have read text given below:
> 
> "Market research is a vital part of the planning of any business. However experienced you or your staff may be in a particular field, if you are thinking of introducing a service to a new area, it is important to find out what the local population thinks about it first."
> 
> Now let me rephrase the same text highlighting intonations and word stress.
> 
> ↑ Market research is a *vital* part of the planning of any business ↓. ↑ However *experienced* you or your staff may be in a particular field, if you are thinking of introducing a service to a new area, it is *important* to find out what the local population thinks about it first ↓.
> 
> ↑ represents up intonation (In 'market research', 'market' is read with an up intonation and as we move to 'research' it changes to down intonation)
> ↓ represents down intonation
> *Bolded* words represent stress on those words
> 
> Now let's discuss another concept. Refer to the recording (https://files.fm/u/yqhcu58r), with the text as follows:
> 
> "Not a lot is known about how the transportation of goods by water first began. Large cargo boats were being used in some parts of the world up to five thousands years ago. However, sea trade became more widespread when large sailing boats travelled between ports, carrying spices, perfumes, and objects made by hand."
> 
> Notice the underlined words. What's common between these words is that they all have commas after them.
> A comma, as a punctuation mark, usually depicts a small break (less than a full stop). Hence we need to give a small break after these words, and thus the very short period of silence before we read the next word.
> Also, most of the times, these words are read with an up intonation. (Here, we will read them as However ↑ and spices ↑ and perfumes ↑).
> 
> If you guys have any recordings of yours to share and need them evaluated, I'd be happy to take a look at them.
> 
> Cheers.


Many Thanks for sharing those tips Bro..
Really appreciate it..
One more thing..
i got a doubt.
In repeat sentence, do have short period(may be 3-4 secs )after hearing the recording before start to record our voice?
I mean do we have to start our repeating right after the recording ends?
Think if we take more than 3 secs to re-organize what we heard before we repeat it, mic will be cut off right(i heard mic will cut off if we silent more than 3 sec)?.
or before the mic/recording enabled we got 34 secs after we heard the sentence.??


----------



## mavivj

seemasharma1584 said:


> Where r u put up in India? If Bangalore, I can suggest a very good institute for PTE tips
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I am at Chennai.


----------



## nnk_ec

seemasharma1584 said:


> Where r u put up in India? If Bangalore, I can suggest a very good institute for PTE tips
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Seema, can you please share the institute details, I am based out of Bangalore.


----------



## Ilay

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my fourth attempt results today. I was very much disappointed with my scores. I was not able to identify my areas of weakness. I have posted my third and fourth attempt scores. Please help me to crack it.
> 
> 
> 
> Third attempt: -(Dec 30th)
> 
> L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 89
> 
> Oral Fluency - 58
> 
> Pronunciation - 72
> 
> Spelling - 85
> 
> Vocabulary - 90
> 
> Written Discourse - 60
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth attempt: -(Jan 18th)
> 
> L/R/S/W - 72/75/83/70
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar - 80
> 
> Oral Fluency - 64
> 
> Pronunciation - 58
> 
> Spelling - 83
> 
> Vocabulary - 90
> 
> Written Discourse - 60
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused. Please help me.
> 
> I am losing hope towards this process.




Cheer up mate, you are almost there. Dont rush to take another test soon. Give yourself a little bit more time to do more reading and listening practice. I think you might be losing points from fill in the blanks writing, fill in the blanks listening, right from dictation. Try to increase your spelling and grammar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parthibanrey

Any good institutes in chennai for PTE training ?


----------



## seemasharma1584

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Seema, can you please share the institute details, I am based out of Bangalore.


Good to excellence in btm layout.. they are excellent in teaching and are Pearson certified.. my husband went for weekday classes for 4 weeks 7800 and if ur referred by existing student it's 7300..crash course are available for 2 weeks at 5400 I guess.. we were very clear.. we wanted to score 79+ in first attempt as it will fetch us 20pts.the tips and tricks shared by them are good ,also my husband religious followed e2 learning. And ensure do not follow retell lecture of e2. My husband scored 87/90/90/86 in first attempt.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

parthibanrey said:


> Any good institutes in chennai for PTE training ?


Pls check Pearson's website.. they have mentioned all partner institute name and address

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

mavivj said:


> I am at Chennai.


You may try taking mock test and get feedback. it really helped my husband to identify his weak areas and work towards it.. either Pearson certified institutes or e2 learning paid subscription.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrieshc

Hi Mates,
1) Could someone please point to free or at least affordable Mock Test sites that are almost similar to the real PTE test.

I bought voucher from ptenote, though the questions are good their tests do not reflect the real tests. I mean all of their actual tests are timed for 35 minutes and this I think can be disastrous in real exams.

Also , I am lagging in Reading Fill in the blanks.

I read sciencedaily but from my experience I have observed its the topic from social sciences that has good academic English where I suffer.

2) So could some one please mention some good sites for social science topics??

3) And also sites which are really good in grammar and vocabulary??


----------



## nimit.s

aussiedream87 said:


> They are genuine and I have used 1 and 3 websites.


Thanks for the response.
Mock test of which one you think is more close to the real examination ?
ptevoucher.in or ptenote.com


----------



## KasunTharaka

i got a doubt.

In repeat sentence, do have short period(may be 3-4 secs )after hearing the recording before start to record our voice?

I mean do we have to start our repeating right after the recording ends?

Think if we take more than 3 secs to re-organize what we heard before we repeat it, mic will be cut off right(i heard mic will cut off if we silent more than 3 sec)?.

or before the mic/recording enabled we got 34 secs after we heard the sentence.??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

KasunTharaka said:


> i got a doubt.
> 
> In repeat sentence, do have short period(may be 3-4 secs )after hearing the recording before start to record our voice?
> 
> I mean do we have to start our repeating right after the recording ends?
> 
> Think if we take more than 3 secs to re-organize what we heard before we repeat it, mic will be cut off right(i heard mic will cut off if we silent more than 3 sec)?.
> 
> or before the mic/recording enabled we got 34 secs after we heard the sentence.??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The moment it ends, immediately the recorder starts... So we get hardly 1-2 sec.. not more than that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

seemasharma1584 said:


> The moment it ends, immediately the recorder starts... So we get hardly 1-2 sec.. not more than that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Hmm.. sad. If we hav at least 3 sec, that would be great. We would have re- organize what we jat hread then. 
Thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

It's very easy.. know the tricks to fool the software 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj

seemasharma1584 said:


> You may try taking mock test and get feedback. it really helped my husband to identify his weak areas and work towards it.. either Pearson certified institutes or e2 learning paid subscription.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I took PTE Mock A and B. Also I am learning through E2 language paid subscription.
Let me try again. Thanks much.


----------



## mavivj

Ilay said:


> Cheer up mate, you are almost there. Dont rush to take another test soon. Give yourself a little bit more time to do more reading and listening practice. I think you might be losing points from fill in the blanks writing, fill in the blanks listening, right from dictation. Try to increase your spelling and grammar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks much for your ideas. I will practice in the areas mentioned by you.


----------



## mavivj

Anybody, please give me some tips and tricks for Write from Dictation.


----------



## arrieshc

mavivj said:


> Anybody, please give me some tips and tricks for Write from Dictation.



Type fast(if you can). 

This works for me every time.

I am a software engineer for the past 10 years, so I can type pretty fast without seeing the keyboard.

How I complete this task is I type fast without looking at what I typed(it will be ridden with spelling mistakes but don't worry) meanwhile I also concentrate on what was said,so my brain is like ok I need to type this so I need to remember it, works every time.

The same goes for Repeat Sentence. I followed one of the members advice to write the initials as soon as you listen. When i first read , I laughed and had reservations about it, so I tried remembering the phrases, I failed most of the time, particularly the long ones.

So I thought to give this method a try and to my astonishment after 50-60 tries of Repeat Sentence it really worked. 

So with both Repeat Sentence and WFD I came to know one characteristic about brain(at least my brain  ) if you want to remember something for a short span of time associate those words with some cognitive action , which for Repeat Sentence was writing the initials and for WFD typing.

For reference, remember the time when you took notes during your college lectures, so you remember stuff which you wrote or during dictation in school classes.

Hope my little research helps you. Spent some time on this method, may be a hundred attempts and you will really be a master. Post 100 attempts your brain will be like "i can do this even in sleep".


----------



## aussiedream87

nimit.s said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Mock test of which one you think is more close to the real examination ?
> ptevoucher.in or ptenote.com


Well PTENOTE has 30 papers so it's like few Q's are close to the real test and other are more or less similar to real test. Same goes for PTEVOUCHER. So I would recommend going with some who gives a better deal and do your practice.


----------



## Adelaidean

seemasharma1584 said:


> It's very easy.. know the tricks to fool the software
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It is a software, not a human to fool it.


----------



## Adelaidean

Guys,
I was looking for purchasing some online mock tests, and I found that the official Pearson is also selling mock tests in bunches. Previously, I thought they are only selling Mock test A, and B. However, after looking to the following link, I found that one can purchase 10 mock tests in 324 dollars only, which is amazing. But I am not sure if this is really official PTE site or some third party. I know that third party mock tests are much more cheaper and available from many sites, but mock tests being assessed with the official software has a completely different story.

Please someone help me with the following questions.

1. Is the following site really the Pearson official site?
2. Will these mock tests be assessed by the same software the real exam is assessed with?

I know, they have given their email and I will contact them, but I thought someone may share personal experience and it will help because this thread is really a great place.

https://pearsonpte.com/organizations/why-pte-academic/buy-vouchers/
https://www.screencast.com/t/qybJjtOvf45


----------



## Ptera

seemasharma1584 said:


> Good to excellence in btm layout.. they are excellent in teaching and are Pearson certified.. my husband went for weekday classes for 4 weeks 7800 and if ur referred by existing student it's 7300..crash course are available for 2 weeks at 5400 I guess.. we were very clear.. we wanted to score 79+ in first attempt as it will fetch us 20pts.the tips and tricks shared by them are good ,also my husband religious followed e2 learning. And ensure do not follow retell lecture of e2. My husband scored 87/90/90/86 in first attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Why not to follow the method of retell lecture from e2language?
Which method do u recommend then?


----------



## seemasharma1584

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> Why not to follow the method of retell lecture from e2language?
> Which method do u recommend then?


As per e2 retell lecture.. he asks to note down as many points as possible by doing so we hardly get 10sec to speak.. if all concentration goes on noting the words ,it's not possible to speak fluently.. atleast this strategy of e2 doesn't work.. again it depends on every individual.also the certified tutor discouraged this method.. 

1. Concentrate
2. take max notes (keywords)and try to explain in ur own way and own sentence.. just don't be silent. 
3.no false starts and no ahh umm.. the computer will try to match key words... 
4.Don't try to correct itself inspite of being wrong.. just carry on... And continue the flow... It really helps to score..

PTE is all about knowing the tricks to fool computer  I guess institutes and paid subscription teaches us the same thing. At a cost of 7k.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

AussiDreamer said:


> It is a software, not a human to fool it.


Software are human made and have loop holes.. The above statement was said on a lighter note and not to offend anyone.. only when we attend IELTS speaking then we realise PTE speaking is more easier... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I got my fourth attempt results today. I was very much disappointed with my scores. I was not able to identify my areas of weakness. I have posted my third and fourth attempt scores. Please help me to crack it.
> 
> Third attempt: -(Dec 30th)
> L/R/S/W - 73/81/84/82
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 89
> Oral Fluency - 58
> Pronunciation - 72
> Spelling - 85
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 60
> 
> Fourth attempt: -(Jan 18th)
> L/R/S/W - 72/75/83/70
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 64
> Pronunciation - 58
> Spelling - 83
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 60
> 
> I am confused. Please help me.
> I am losing hope towards this process.


Hi mate,
How was your write from dictation in last attempt?
I believe your last score was affected by write from dictation. When I previously had the similar scores in listening and writing, I missed or did wrong two or three sentences in write from dictation part.


----------



## Adelaidean

seemasharma1584 said:


> Software are human made and have loop holes.. The above statement was said on a lighter note and not to offend anyone.. only when we attend IELTS speaking then we realise PTE speaking is more easier...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No offence, I was just saying in a soft humorous way, but words often fail to convey the tone.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

Guys, I took the exam twice, and still didn't clear the +79 in all sections. Could you please give me your opinions ?

First attempt:
L/R/S/W - 76/84/71/87

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 84
Oral Fluency - 70
Pronunciation - 73
Spelling - 87
Vocabulary - 67
Written Discourse - 77

Second attempt: -
L/R/S/W - 71/90/71/79

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 82
Oral Fluency - 69
Pronunciation - 85
Spelling - 51
Vocabulary - 52
Written Discourse - 69


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, I took the exam twice, and still didn't clear the +79 in all sections. Could you please give me your opinions ?
> 
> First attempt:
> L/R/S/W - 76/84/71/87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 84
> Oral Fluency - 70
> Pronunciation - 73
> Spelling - 87
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 77
> 
> Second attempt: -
> L/R/S/W - 71/90/71/79
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 82
> Oral Fluency - 69
> Pronunciation - 85
> Spelling - 51
> Vocabulary - 52
> Written Discourse - 69


Hello Ahmed,

I see that you have trouble with listening and speaking but you have developed the scores on reading and writing. Please go through the videos given in youtube, specially the ones related to how to tune your headset for optimal performance. As I see apart from that no other issues here. More practice after the above should get you 79+.

All the best!!


----------



## Ilay

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Guys, I took the exam twice, and still didn't clear the +79 in all sections. Could you please give me your opinions ?
> 
> First attempt:
> L/R/S/W - 76/84/71/87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 84
> Oral Fluency - 70
> Pronunciation - 73
> Spelling - 87
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 77
> 
> Second attempt: -
> L/R/S/W - 71/90/71/79
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 82
> Oral Fluency - 69
> Pronunciation - 85
> Spelling - 51
> Vocabulary - 52
> Written Discourse - 69




Mate, with this enabling skills for speaking, i would say you talk a bit irrelevant to the content. People got higher speaking with lower fluency and pronunciation..which might be the reason of low listening score as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

seemasharma1584 said:


> As per e2 retell lecture.. he asks to note down as many points as possible by doing so we hardly get 10sec to speak.. if all concentration goes on noting the words ,it's not possible to speak fluently.. atleast this strategy of e2 doesn't work.. again it depends on every individual.also the certified tutor discouraged this method..
> 
> 1. Concentrate
> 2. take max notes (keywords)and try to explain in ur own way and own sentence.. just don't be silent.
> 3.no false starts and no ahh umm.. the computer will try to match key words...
> 4.Don't try to correct itself inspite of being wrong.. just carry on... And continue the flow... It really helps to score..
> 
> PTE is all about knowing the tricks to fool computer  I guess institutes and paid subscription teaches us the same thing. At a cost of 7k.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Hello, I could never get what false start means. Could you please elaborate on it a little. 

Also, i was wondering, is it possible to make up irrelevant sentences using the keywords? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steelz

Dear all, i need your advice, how can i start preparing for pte ? Do u recommend a specific web site with paid subscription ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

I got the result for my fourth attempt ,it is devastating 

L:78 R:81 S:90 W:68


----------



## Adelaidean

AussiDreamer said:


> Guys,
> I was looking for purchasing some online mock tests, and I found that the official Pearson is also selling mock tests in bunches. Previously, I thought they are only selling Mock test A, and B. However, after looking to the following link, I found that one can purchase 10 mock tests in 324 dollars only, which is amazing. But I am not sure if this is really official PTE site or some third party. I know that third party mock tests are much more cheaper and available from many sites, but mock tests being assessed with the official software has a completely different story.
> 
> Please someone help me with the following questions.
> 
> 1. Is the following site really the Pearson official site?
> 2. Will these mock tests be assessed by the same software the real exam is assessed with?
> 
> I know, they have given their email and I will contact them, but I thought someone may share personal experience and it will help because this thread is really a great place.
> 
> https://pearsonpte.com/organizations/why-pte-academic/buy-vouchers/
> https://www.screencast.com/t/qybJjtOvf45



Any comments?


----------



## seemasharma1584

steelz said:


> Dear all, i need your advice, how can i start preparing for pte ? Do u recommend a specific web site with paid subscription ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


E2 learning.. too good.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

mike129 said:


> I got the result for my fourth attempt ,it is devastating
> 
> L:78 R:81 S:90 W:68


Hi Mike, did u opt for any paid subscription or been to any institute.. trust me, if u know how and what to write /speak/ read... PTE is the easiest exam to crack.. any crash course will be 5k or paid subscription... It really works.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

Ilay said:


> Hello, I could never get what false start means. Could you please elaborate on it a little.
> 
> Also, i was wondering, is it possible to make up irrelevant sentences using the keywords?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This lecture is about... No, I mean this topic is about... Anything u say and pause and recorrect your self is a false start... If u say lecture instead of topic it's fine, just continue... Donot correct it... 

Yes, you can make irrelevant sentence using keywords.. do for deviate too much.. computer is looking at other aspects like fluency,pronunciation and all

All I can say is, a little correct guidance from correct person will help us to get through the exam.

Instead of 3-4 attempts , it's more easier to pay 4-7k and get the tips and write the exam.. one will definitely go through it.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noman212

Hi Seema, 

Could you please tell me from where you appeared to write PTE A? 
I mean which Country and test center?


----------



## mike129

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi Mike, did u opt for any paid subscription or been to any institute.. trust me, if u know how and what to write /speak/ read... PTE is the easiest exam to crack.. any crash course will be 5k or paid subscription... It really works.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Seema , No I didn't take any paid subscription ...Should I go for E2 language paid one ? or any PTE training center ? Which did you recommend ?


----------



## seemasharma1584

Noman212 said:


> Hi Seema,
> 
> Could you please tell me from where you appeared to write PTE A?
> I mean which Country and test center?


Chopra's in Bangalore(M.G Road) India.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

mike129 said:


> Hi Seema , No I didn't take any paid subscription ...Should I go for E2 language paid one ? or any PTE training center ? Which did you recommend ?


We did both..Institute, we paid 7.3k , 40 hrs which include 3 mock test and 7 practise test and then each and every video of E2 learning( we didn't opt for paid subscription, since we already enrolled in institute) . 

I believe all are good at English,we just need little guidance (atleast for us, we wanted to crack it in 1st attempt by all means ) .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584

seemasharma1584 said:


> We did both..Institute, we paid 7.3k , 40 hrs which include 3 mock test and 7 practise test and then each and every video of E2 learning( we didn't opt for paid subscription, since we already enrolled in institute) .
> 
> I believe all are good at English,we just need little guidance (atleast for us, we wanted to crack it in 1st attempt by all means ) .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The way they give tips on each and every thing... on writing essay , how to start what to conclude or retell lecture .. it's worth it.. by husband had problem with reordering.. he messed up in all practise and mock test.but by last test,he cracked it .. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

AussiDreamer said:


> Any comments?


Not sure if they are an official website or not. However, they should be giving you a voucher so it should alright. You can also look PTENOTE or pratibhaeducation are ones I purchased from and they give a similar discount.


----------



## aussiedream87

steelz said:


> Dear all, i need your advice, how can i start preparing for pte ? Do u recommend a specific web site with paid subscription ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly understand where you stand by giving the mock test. These test can be bought from PTE website (https://ptepractice.com/) and then prepare based on your scores. The information can be available on youtube and the channel will be E2PTE.


----------



## Jana143

Can someone please help me with the areas that i need to improve. I have no idea why i scored this low in pronunciation and spellings ( but i have 90 for written discourse) 

*Communicative skills*
Listening 57
Reading 59
Speaking 36
Writing 71


*Enabling Skills*
Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 29
Pronunciation 16
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90


----------



## mavivj

arrieshc said:


> Type fast(if you can).
> 
> This works for me every time.
> 
> I am a software engineer for the past 10 years, so I can type pretty fast without seeing the keyboard.
> 
> How I complete this task is I type fast without looking at what I typed(it will be ridden with spelling mistakes but don't worry) meanwhile I also concentrate on what was said,so my brain is like ok I need to type this so I need to remember it, works every time.
> 
> The same goes for Repeat Sentence. I followed one of the members advice to write the initials as soon as you listen. When i first read , I laughed and had reservations about it, so I tried remembering the phrases, I failed most of the time, particularly the long ones.
> 
> So I thought to give this method a try and to my astonishment after 50-60 tries of Repeat Sentence it really worked.
> 
> So with both Repeat Sentence and WFD I came to know one characteristic about brain(at least my brain  ) if you want to remember something for a short span of time associate those words with some cognitive action , which for Repeat Sentence was writing the initials and for WFD typing.
> 
> For reference, remember the time when you took notes during your college lectures, so you remember stuff which you wrote or during dictation in school classes.
> 
> Hope my little research helps you. Spent some time on this method, may be a hundred attempts and you will really be a master. Post 100 attempts your brain will be like "i can do this even in sleep".


Thanks much for your tips. Is it advisable to practice using Wenbo? It has around 250 WFD.


----------



## mavivj

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> How was your write from dictation in last attempt?
> I believe your last score was affected by write from dictation. When I previously had the similar scores in listening and writing, I missed or did wrong two or three sentences in write from dictation part.


Hey mate,
You are absolutely correct. 1 st WFD I did not do properly and I am sure it was completely wrong. Remaining 3 sentences I did only 50 to 60% correct.


----------



## Ptera

mavivj said:


> Hey mate,
> You are absolutely correct. 1 st WFD I did not do properly and I am sure it was completely wrong. Remaining 3 sentences I did only 50 to 60% correct.


Practice it and you will crack it next time. I actually have the same problem. Some WFD are so strange and tough.. I tried different strategies, but sometimes I really don´t understand what they say((


----------



## benisrael

arrieshc said:


> Type fast(if you can).
> 
> This works for me every time.
> 
> I am a software engineer for the past 10 years, so I can type pretty fast without seeing the keyboard.
> 
> How I complete this task is I type fast without looking at what I typed(it will be ridden with spelling mistakes but don't worry) meanwhile I also concentrate on what was said,so my brain is like ok I need to type this so I need to remember it, works every time.
> 
> The same goes for Repeat Sentence. I followed one of the members advice to write the initials as soon as you listen. When i first read , I laughed and had reservations about it, so I tried remembering the phrases, I failed most of the time, particularly the long ones.
> 
> So I thought to give this method a try and to my astonishment after 50-60 tries of Repeat Sentence it really worked.
> 
> So with both Repeat Sentence and WFD I came to know one characteristic about brain(at least my brain  ) if you want to remember something for a short span of time associate those words with some cognitive action , which for Repeat Sentence was writing the initials and for WFD typing.
> 
> For reference, remember the time when you took notes during your college lectures, so you remember stuff which you wrote or during dictation in school classes.
> 
> Hope my little research helps you. Spent some time on this method, may be a hundred attempts and you will really be a master. Post 100 attempts your brain will be like "i can do this even in sleep".


Great advice, did you manage to get a good score?


----------



## bapudamunda

Jana143 said:


> Can someone please help me with the areas that i need to improve. I have no idea why i scored this low in pronunciation and spellings ( but i have 90 for written discourse)
> 
> *Communicative skills*
> Listening 57
> Reading 59
> Speaking 36
> Writing 71
> 
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 65
> Oral Fluency 29
> Pronunciation 16
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 85
> Written Discourse 90




You wrote your essay well in organised manner, where content flows smoothly. Because of this your got 90 in written discourse. You need to practice on other modules. Specially on speaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekSingh

Hi Guys,
Got my PTE results yesterday , which felt like eternity. It took about 17 days to get the results.
Highly disappointed with the results. I thought i did well in the 'Writing' section but got the lowest score in that. Any inputs or suggestions to improve the same would be greatly appreciated.

L 85
R 90
S 90
W 70

Enabling skills
Grammer: 65
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 85 
Vocab: 71
WD: 55

This was my first test and i thought i would be able to crack it , not sure how do i go about improving my WD from here.

~Thanks


----------



## buzzsubash

This might be off topic, but just to keep everyone aware of scams and noticed few claiming they can help to get high scores in ielts and pte. 

Also there are visa scams happening in singapore too. This is such an example, which happened to one of my friend https://www.lawguage.com/topic/singapore-work-pemit-visa-scam-interesting



Pls don’t fall in such false ads.

I have appeared for pte last week and could score only 63, but am determined to get required score by thorough preparation. Spend some time for studying in pte methodologies and nothing in this world gives satisfaction other than hard work.

All the best for those who are planning to give exams...!


----------



## kunalaki

Hi Guys,

I got my PTE result today. It was far below than I expected.

Listening: 58
Reading: 55
Speaking: 46
Writing: 69


Grammar: 79
Oral Fluency: 18
Pronunciation: 34
Spelling: 21
Vocabulary: 75
Written Discourse: 79

Can anyone suggest me the right way to study?
Any good coaching center in Delhi? Or should I take e2language subscription?

Thanks


----------



## Adelaidean

I am practicing PTE since two months and now I want to practice some mock tests. Therefore, I am looking to purchase PTE scored mock tests. I was recommended PTEVoucher site but I am looking for the one which is authentic and very close to the real exam. I am thinking of tcyonline. However, I do not know which is better and close to the real exam.

I will highly appreciate if someone can suggest me any good site whose tests are closer to the exam, and I am not going to buy voucher just mock tests. It would be good if someone has some personal experience with these sites.


----------



## mandy2137

AussiDreamer said:


> I am practicing PTE since two months and now I want to practice some mock tests. Therefore, I am looking to purchase PTE scored mock tests. I was recommended PTEVoucher site but I am looking for the one which is authentic and very close to the real exam. I am thinking of tcyonline. However, I do not know which is better and close to the real exam.
> 
> I will highly appreciate if someone can suggest me any good site whose tests are closer to the exam, and I am not going to buy voucher just mock tests. It would be good if someone has some personal experience with these sites.


You can buy at ptepractice.com. It has similar tests to real ones.

Or pte-practice.com, they have some of the questions from real tests.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

mandy2137 said:


> You can buy at ptepractice.com. It has similar tests to real ones.
> 
> Or pte-practice.com, they have some of the questions from real tests.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I have already taken offciall ptepractice mocks test but the problem is that there are only two versions of tests at all A, and B.

I need a bunch of scored PTE tests. I know in this case humans will evaluate the test. Therefore, I am looking for some best website offering mock tests closest to the real exam.

However, thanks for the pte-practice recommendation, I will check it.


----------



## cm1212

Are you aiming for 79+ ?


----------



## Adelaidean

cm1212 said:


> Are you aiming for 79+ ?


Yes, I need to score 79+ because I have already scored 7 in IELTS. To give you an idea following are my scores so far.

IELTS

L : 8.5
R : 7.5
S : 7.5
W : 7


PTE Mock TEST A

Listening : 62
Reading : 60
Speaking : 66
Writing : 65

Grammar : 67
Oral Fluency : 49
Pronunciation : 55
Spelling : 69
Vocabulary : 79
Written Discourse : 90


----------



## Mitsi

Hey Guys,

I would really like to thank all the contributors on the forum on tips and preparation for PTE-A... I had appeared for Test second time yesterday and got the results today with following scores:

L/R/W/S - 67/76/73/69 - overall 70

I am waiting for ACS assessment and based on outcome will decide whether need to reappear for 79+ or not... 

Thank you once again for all the help and guidance


----------



## Noman212

Hi mate,
Can u please tell me smashpte question bank is helpful?
Do you suggest me to purchase or some other source?


----------



## Snoob

I have been a silence user on this group. My mock test results are as followed.

Mock 1 - L 65, R 54, S 51, W 64
G 47, O 51, P 75, S 69, V 55, W 47

Mock 2 - L 74, R 71, S 87, W 72
G 82, O 89, P 78, S 60, V 62, W 90

During Mock 1, I did not prepare much and just read a few forum posts. After mock 1, I was shocked and start to prepare seriously especially on reading and speaking (read sciencedaily, speak repeat sentence and describe image on daily basis). Today, I took second mock test and the results are surprisingly increased.

My real exam will be on 2nd of February. Please help me to advise how can I improve my score to 79.


----------



## tatsme

*Re-order Para*

hi guys,

Need some advice for reorder- paragraph. 
I have watched you tube videos and have practiced a lot but my accuracy is still stuck at 60%. Can someone pls suggest ways to improve.

I am able to locate the independent sentence but not able to crack the para in toto.

thanks


----------



## RockyRaj

tatsme said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Need some advice for reorder- paragraph.
> I have watched you tube videos and have practiced a lot but my accuracy is still stuck at 60%. Can someone pls suggest ways to improve.
> 
> I am able to locate the independent sentence but not able to crack the para in toto.
> 
> thanks


Check youtube E2 Rearrange Paragraph. 
To Summarize, 1) Look for topic sentence(This stands on its own). 2) Every sentence has Subject+Verb+Object. 3) The object of the sentence, will become the subject of the next and so on. Just follow this!


----------



## tatsme

*Re-order Para*



RockyRaj said:


> Check youtube E2 Rearrange Paragraph.
> To Summarize, 1) Look for topic sentence(This stands on its own). 2) Every sentence has Subject+Verb+Object. 3) The object of the sentence, will become the subject of the next and so on. Just follow this!


Hey thanks but done that. !! Could you help me understand which is the correct answer-

1. Economists say that a market has failed when the market does not provide efficient outcomes for society
2.Markets fail for a variety of reasons.
3. In my view, a priority sector should be an area of market failure.
4. The government of India directs substantial bank credit to what it deems are 'priority sectors' for the Indian economy.
5. It is not clear how sectors get identified for the priority tag, as there is no clearly articulated logic.
6. Priority sectors include agriculture, small scale industries, housing exports, etc.

According to one website, the answer is 123456 and according to some other it is 465312.


----------



## raja1028

Hi guys, do we mention our passport details anywhere while creating account in pearsonpte website?


----------



## ykhawaja

just gave the pte test. I feel I did not do well. For sumarise paragraph in writing, I think I forgot to put the fullstop at the end. ( do not remember). Does that effect the score. Secondly when can I get the result. Gave saturday afternoon


----------



## RockyRaj

You should get Monday evening! Dont worry too much. You will get good marks!


----------



## RockyRaj

tatsme said:


> Hey thanks but done that. !! Could you help me understand which is the correct answer-
> 
> 1. Economists say that a market has failed when the market does not provide efficient outcomes for society
> 2.Markets fail for a variety of reasons.
> 3. In my view, a priority sector should be an area of market failure.
> 4. The government of India directs substantial bank credit to what it deems are 'priority sectors' for the Indian economy.
> 5. It is not clear how sectors get identified for the priority tag, as there is no clearly articulated logic.
> 6. Priority sectors include agriculture, small scale industries, housing exports, etc.
> 
> According to one website, the answer is 123456 and according to some other it is 465312.


From my point of view, 456312 is right! you can see the Subject+Verb+Object flow.


----------



## ykhawaja

Got my result within 24 hours

Communicative Skills

Listening 83
Reading 86
Speaking 86
Writing 81

Enabling Skills

Grammar 62
Oral Fluency 90
Prounounciation 81
Spelling 61 
Vocuablary 67
Written Disclosure 77

So how many points I get for english? Secondly at the bottom it says:

Note to institutions : This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score.
When I click on the website and enter my login information it says wrong info. Is this report enough to send to DIBP and accounting bodies such as ICAA/CPA.


----------



## NB

ykhawaja said:


> Got my result within 24 hours
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 86
> Speaking 86
> Writing 81
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 62
> Oral Fluency 90
> Prounounciation 81
> Spelling 61
> Vocuablary 67
> Written Disclosure 77
> 
> So how many points I get for english? Secondly at the bottom it says:
> 
> Note to institutions : This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score.
> When I click on the website and enter my login information it says wrong info. Is this report enough to send to DIBP and accounting bodies such as ICAA/CPA.


Congratulations 
You have maxed the score

20points
This is sufficient for DIBP
No idea about ICAA/ CPA

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s

*Examination Hall Queries*

Friends,

I'm planning to give my first PTE exam in next week hence have some queries around it.
Please assist.

1. Can we carry the following personal items inside the examination room
1. Stationary
2. Water Bottle
3. Watch

2. I read that there is only one optional break between Reading and Listening section. Will its time deducted if i availed it from total test time? Will any time deducted if I take a short break between Writing and Reading sections?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mitsi

nimit.s said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to give my first PTE exam in next week hence have some queries around it.
> Please assist.
> 
> 1. Can we carry the following personal items inside the examination room
> 1. Stationary
> 2. Water Bottle
> 3. Watch
> 
> 2. I read that there is only one optional break between Reading and Listening section. Will its time deducted if i availed it from total test time? Will any time deducted if I take a short break between Writing and Reading sections?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Please find answers to your queries:
1 - Nothing is allowed in the examination hall ( not even hankie). You will be asked to put everything in an locker and then sent to hall. 
2 - There is an optional break of 10 mins before listening section. One can opt for it and this will be not deducted from your total time. If you take break between reading and writing section your time will be deducted. General advise is not to take any break and continue with the next section.

I hope this helps.


----------



## nimit.s

Mitsi said:


> Please find answers to your queries
> I hope this helps.


Thanks Mitsi for the response.


----------



## sravs448

Can someone help me with answers for the below Fill in the blanks

Genetically modified foods provide no direct benefit to consumers; the food is not ---------better or cheaper. The greater benefit, ----------argue, is that genetic engineering will play crucial role in feeding the world's ---------population. Opponents disagree, -------------- that the world already grows more food per person than ever before - more even, than we can --------

promising, consume, noticeably, unrealistically, proponents, burgeoning, limitless, asserting


----------



## sravs448

One more Fill in the blanks

In the 250 years of its active evolution, Funerary Violin moved from the formal to the personal. It is clear from the earliest ----- of the form that its role during the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries was largely heraldic, to ----the continuity of the social ----. The few works that have survived from this period are often ----- unemotional and at time overtly grandiose.

exemplify, structure, accounts, eradicate, autonomously, surprisingly, consciousness


----------



## mandy2137

sravs448 said:


> Can someone help me with answers for the below Fill in the blanks
> 
> Genetically modified foods provide no direct benefit to consumers; the food is not ---------better or cheaper. The greater benefit, ----------argue, is that genetic engineering will play crucial role in feeding the world's ---------population. Opponents disagree, -------------- that the world already grows more food per person than ever before - more even, than we can --------
> 
> promising, consume, noticeably, unrealistically, proponents, burgeoning, limitless, asserting


Noticeably, proponents, burgeoning, asserting consume

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

Hello everyone, please help me, I will take the pte in one month and I need 79+, which part should I need to focus on. I cannot take classes in my country PTE is not common and there are not institutes.

Practice A

Listening 63
Reading 59
Speaking 45
Writing 67

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 29
Pronunciation 30
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90

Practice B

Listening 73
Reading 65
Speaking 69
Writing 68

Enabling Skills

Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 72
Pronunciation 61
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90


----------



## amair87

nihal_dude said:


> Hi all guys out der,
> 
> Need ur assistance to evaluate my PTE-A score.
> 
> I received my score card yesterday.
> 
> Below are the scores.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening - 83
> Reading - 90
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar - 85
> Oral Fluency - 86
> Pronunciation - 70
> Spelling - 79
> Vocabulary - 67
> Written Discourse - 53
> 
> To apply for Australia PR (189 category), whether they check for scores only under "Communicative skills" or do they check for "Enabling skills" also ?
> 
> Pls help me to understand this score.
> 
> Thanks in advance. !!!


hi... I am very much in need of your help as i am struggling with pte. I have already 7 in each in pte but i need 8 each. Can you please help me


----------



## f.baig.m

try a youtube channel TE ACademics"

excellent stuff and main thing is practice as much as you can, atleast daily 3 hours

Secondly on pearson PTE buy the golden Kit cost 60$ it covers to mock test and the result you can get in 2 hours.

thanks


----------



## Jana143

jbkhunda said:


> You wrote your essay well in organised manner, where content flows smoothly. Because of this your got 90 in written discourse. You need to practice on other modules. Specially on speaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the explanation jbkhunda.


----------



## bapudamunda

ykhawaja said:


> just gave the pte test. I feel I did not do well. For sumarise paragraph in writing, I think I forgot to put the fullstop at the end. ( do not remember). Does that effect the score. Secondly when can I get the result. Gave saturday afternoon




I too appeared for it on Saturday afternoon. Got my result Sunday night. I got 73 overall and more than 65 in each module. Thanks you all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub

Hi,

Which type of topic should we consider for reading in science daily to prepare for reading section?

Any suggestions/recommendations from the experts?


----------



## aussiedream87

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which type of topic should we consider for reading in science daily to prepare for reading section?
> 
> Any suggestions/recommendations from the experts?


Any section should be fine. You can also read The Hindu newspaper or readers digest.


----------



## engineer874

Hi Guys,

Just got my PTE results, disappointed !!

L : 81
R: 80
S: 90
W:73

Enabling skils

Grammar: 71
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 79
Spelling: 22
Vocabulary: 74
Written discourse: 69

Now I have two options, 

First one is work hard and attempt again to crack 79+

Second, update my EOI (Engineering technologist) to 65 pts and wait for May 2018 to get 5 more pts of work experience.

What you guys would suggest? And how to improve my writing score?

Would really appreciate your suggestions.


Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

sravs448 said:


> One more Fill in the blanks
> 
> In the 250 years of its active evolution, Funerary Violin moved from the formal to the personal. It is clear from the earliest -accounts---- of the form that its role during the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries was largely heraldic, to -exemplify---the continuity of the social --structure--. The few works that have survived from this period are often ---surprisingly-- unemotional and at time overtly grandiose.
> 
> exemplify, structure, accounts, eradicate, autonomously, surprisingly, consciousness


Please refer above one with the answers.


----------



## Ilay

engineer874 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my PTE results, disappointed !!
> 
> L : 81
> R: 80
> S: 90
> W:73
> 
> Enabling skils
> 
> Grammar: 71
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 22
> Vocabulary: 74
> Written discourse: 69
> 
> Now I have two options,
> 
> First one is work hard and attempt again to crack 79+
> 
> Second, update my EOI (Engineering technologist) to 65 pts and wait for May 2018 to get 5 more pts of work experience.
> 
> What you guys would suggest? And how to improve my writing score?
> 
> Would really appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




Mate, obviously study spelling and grammar then take the exam again. 22 from spelling is way too low. Your spelling score ruined everything otherwise you would have had 20 points at the moment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

Ilay said:


> Mate, obviously study spelling and grammar then take the exam again. 22 from spelling is way too low. Your spelling score ruined everything otherwise you would have had 20 points at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah u r right, Im also surprised to see my spelling score and don't know where I made those silly mistakes..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

engineer874 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my PTE results, disappointed !!
> 
> L : 81
> R: 80
> S: 90
> W:73
> 
> Enabling skils
> 
> Grammar: 71
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 22
> Vocabulary: 74
> Written discourse: 69
> 
> Now I have two options,
> 
> First one is work hard and attempt again to crack 79+
> 
> Second, update my EOI (Engineering technologist) to 65 pts and wait for May 2018 to get 5 more pts of work experience.
> 
> What you guys would suggest? And how to improve my writing score?
> 
> Would really appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I got almost the same scores as you...also low in spelling ,although i was very careful while writing and i thought i didn't make too much spelling mistakes.


PTE-A(4th attempt) January 2018 L78 R81 S90 W68

Grammar 65

Fluenc 90

Pron 48

Spelling 17

Voca 86

W D 76


----------



## Ptera

engineer874 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my PTE results, disappointed !!
> 
> L : 81
> R: 80
> S: 90
> W:73
> 
> Enabling skils
> 
> Grammar: 71
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 79
> Spelling: 22
> Vocabulary: 74
> Written discourse: 69
> 
> Now I have two options,
> 
> First one is work hard and attempt again to crack 79+
> 
> Second, update my EOI (Engineering technologist) to 65 pts and wait for May 2018 to get 5 more pts of work experience.
> 
> What you guys would suggest? And how to improve my writing score?
> 
> Would really appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
I have similar score L : 82 R: 73 S: 90 W:80
I believe you can achieve your score in the next attempt. But you need to focus not only on writing but also on reading. Once I also scored 80 in reading, but in my last exam I could only score 73 in reading. So prepare for every part and crack it! 
I will also take my next exam soon..


----------



## engineer874

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I have similar score L : 82 R: 73 S: 90 W:80
> I believe you can achieve your score in the next attempt. But you need to focus not only on writing but also on reading. Once I also scored 80 in reading, but in my last exam I could only score 73 in reading. So prepare for every part and crack it!
> I will also take my next exam soon..


Almost same score as mine.. any tips to improve writing? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

engineer874 said:


> Yeah u r right, Im also surprised to see my spelling score and don't know where I made those silly mistakes..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




Listening fill in the blanks, wfd, summaries..using gramarly to learn from your mistakes plus youtube practice particularly for wfd, fill in the blanks writing. You need to improve your spelling and spare more time for correction or correct as you write.. hi fi vocab doesnt matter. I got 86 with 60 vocab and wd but 90 from grammar and spelling. 

You could use 3 para essay instead of 4 para so that you can spare more time for proof reading. Search for maxngo template on the forum or google.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

Ilay said:


> Listening fill in the blanks, wfd, summaries..using gramarly to learn from your mistakes plus youtube practice particularly for wfd, fill in the blanks writing. You need to improve your spelling and spare more time for correction or correct as you write.. hi fi vocab doesnt matter. I got 86 with 60 vocab and wd but 90 from grammar and spelling.
> 
> You could use 3 para essay instead of 4 para so that you can spare more time for proof reading. Search for maxngo template on the forum or google.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot bro

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448

Hi,

I have my PTE scheduled in a week. Below are the results of my Mock Test B.
For reading, I know I messed up re-order para and fill in the blanks, hence such a low score. 
But I got good score in "enabling skills" , and still none of the "communicative skills" are 79. What should I improve more (excluding reading section) ?

Communicative Skills:
Listening - 78, Reading - 63, Speaking -77, Writing -72

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 90, Oral Fluency - 89, Pronunciation - 70, Spelling - 73, Vocabulary - 90, Written Discourse - 90


----------



## Ilay

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my PTE scheduled in a week. Below are the results of my Mock Test B.
> For reading, I know I messed up re-order para and fill in the blanks, hence such a low score.
> But I got good score in "enabling skills" , and still none of the "communicative skills" are 79. What should I improve more (excluding reading section) ?
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening - 78, Reading - 63, Speaking -77, Writing -72
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 90, Oral Fluency - 89, Pronunciation - 70, Spelling - 73, Vocabulary - 90, Written Discourse - 90




Speak and write more related to the topic and content i would say. My pronunciation and fluency were both around 75 yet i got 80 from speaking in mock a although I accidentally skipped one read aloud.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srivathsa

Hi All,

My Test scores

Mock test A (took in December)
L:70, R:49, S:45, W:66
Enabling skills: Grammar: 28, Oral Fluency: 46. Pronunciation: 10, Spelling: 81, Vocabulary: 66 and Written Disclosure: 90

Mock test B (took in December)
L:77, R:59, S:46, W:84
Enabling skills: Grammar: 65, Oral Fluency: 36. Pronunciation: 10, Spelling: 90, Vocabulary: 87 and Written Disclosure: 75

After a month of practice, I gave the actual test and surprisingly got a pretty good score.

Actual Test (took in January)
L:71, R:79, S:88, W:71
Enabling skills: Grammar: 61, Oral Fluency: 71. Pronunciation: 68, Spelling: 76, Vocabulary: 81 and Written Disclosure: 79

However, I want to achieve the score of 79+ in all sections.
Guys, please suggest what to do achieve 79+.


----------



## Peanutbutter

srivathsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Test scores
> 
> Mock test A (took in December)
> L:70, R:49, S:45, W:66
> Enabling skills: Grammar: 28, Oral Fluency: 46. Pronunciation: 10, Spelling: 81, Vocabulary: 66 and Written Disclosure: 90
> 
> Mock test B (took in December)
> L:77, R:59, S:46, W:84
> Enabling skills: Grammar: 65, Oral Fluency: 36. Pronunciation: 10, Spelling: 90, Vocabulary: 87 and Written Disclosure: 75
> 
> After a month of practice, I gave the actual test and surprisingly got a pretty good score.
> 
> Actual Test (took in January)
> L:71, R:79, S:88, W:71
> Enabling skills: Grammar: 61, Oral Fluency: 71. Pronunciation: 68, Spelling: 76, Vocabulary: 81 and Written Disclosure: 79
> 
> However, I want to achieve the score of 79+ in all sections.
> Guys, please suggest what to do achieve 79+.


How did you do the last part WFD in the actal test? The accuracy.


----------



## arrieshc

benisrael said:


> Great advice, did you manage to get a good score?


HI,
I scored 77 in writing mock tests, missed by spelling mistakes and lack of vocabulary.


----------



## srivathsa

Peanutbutter said:


> How did you do the last part WFD in the actal test? The accuracy.


Accuracy was there in all except one. In the answer with mistakes at least I wrote few words.


----------



## engineer874

Ilay said:


> Listening fill in the blanks, wfd, summaries..using gramarly to learn from your mistakes plus youtube practice particularly for wfd, fill in the blanks writing. You need to improve your spelling and spare more time for correction or correct as you write.. hi fi vocab doesnt matter. I got 86 with 60 vocab and wd but 90 from grammar and spelling.
> 
> You could use 3 para essay instead of 4 para so that you can spare more time for proof reading. Search for maxngo template on the forum or google.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Any good method or structure for SST and write summary? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

engineer874 said:


> Almost same score as mine.. any tips to improve writing?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I believe you need to do well in WFD part in order to get good mark for writing.
For summary and essay, I think you already know how to do it, but be careful with spelings.


----------



## engineer874

Ptera said:


> I believe you need to do well in WFD part in order to get good mark for writing.
> For summary and essay, I think you already know how to do it, but be careful with spelings.


Any good structure for summarize spoken text? And is it alright to write summaries like 55-60 words or we should keep it minimum 35 words?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

engineer874 said:


> Any good method or structure for SST and write summary?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




E2 Jay, pte gold youtube answers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

The PTE official practice test A and B are as difficult as the actual Test?

Thanks


----------



## Ilay

andrearios said:


> The PTE official practice test A and B are as difficult as the actual Test?
> 
> Thanks




Majority of people say mock tests are more difficult.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

engineer874 said:


> Any good structure for summarize spoken text? And is it alright to write summaries like 55-60 words or we should keep it minimum 35 words?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




Search and watch E2 language SST.
They got a structure for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

I am following E2Language videos in YouTube. Is there any other way to practice from ?


----------



## raja1028

Hi , do we need to take anything else to the exam center other than passport?


----------



## Mitsi

raja1028 said:


> Hi , do we need to take anything else to the exam center other than passport?


Only passport is enough nothing else.


----------



## arrieshc

Hi Mates,

I have 2 queries,

1)While giving examples for Sumamrize Written Text, is it advisable to write nouns like Reliance Mart or DMart, I guess this adds to our spelling mistakes. Writing Specialists please advise.


2)I have heard that For Summarize Spoken Text the 10 minutes that you get to attempt is inclusive of recording..that means if the recording is of 2 and half minutes then you actually get 7 and half minutes to solve this, is this true?


Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh Chellappan


----------



## link2pavan

ven343 said:


> yes appeared PTE academic exam, and got sufficient score..
> DIBP acepted PTE ACADEMIC AND TOEFL EXAMS ALTERNATIVE OF IELTS from 23 rd nov 2014.


Hello,

I have couple of questions regarding PTE.

1) I have booked the slot for PTE-Academic test for March. Will Pearson provide the study material for the exam prep same as IELTS?
2) Any specific tips, tricks and links which will help me prepare well for the test.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## aussiedream87

arrieshc said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have 2 queries,
> 
> 1)While giving examples for Sumamrize Written Text, is it advisable to write nouns like Reliance Mart or DMart, I guess this adds to our spelling mistakes. Writing Specialists please advise.
> 
> 
> 2)I have heard that For Summarize Spoken Text the 10 minutes that you get to attempt is inclusive of recording..that means if the recording is of 2 and half minutes then you actually get 7 and half minutes to solve this, is this true?
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Arriesh Chellappan


1. Why would u write those words as example. In SWT you are not require anything outside the given context.

2. That is right.. its all included in 10 mintues


----------



## arrieshc

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. Why would u write those words as example. In SWT you are not require anything outside the given context.
> 
> 2. That is right.. its all included in 10 mintues


1) Was just giving an example, i guess that might be one of the reasons I lost on spellings. And I guess it is also advisable to not to write nouns lets say if there is a name of a author mentioned I think it is best to avoid them , what say?

2) Ohh, this is wrong since they say you will get 10 minutes to attempt and 25% of your attempt time is taken up by recording. They should at the least mention it somewhere in their official portals/books.


----------



## zemunda

Got a 90... did my exam yesterday.

Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 85


----------



## aussiedream87

arrieshc said:


> 1) Was just giving an example, i guess that might be one of the reasons I lost on spellings. And I guess it is also advisable to not to write nouns lets say if there is a name of a author mentioned I think it is best to avoid them , what say?
> 
> 2) Ohh, this is wrong since they say you will get 10 minutes to attempt and 25% of your attempt time is taken up by recording. They should at the least mention it somewhere in their official portals/books.


1. Yes, this should be fine as long as you are sticking to the context?
2. Well to be frank I was not aware of it but, I got to know about it when I was watching e2pte channel where Jay mentioned about the timer. So yeah I dint go and check with the official guide as I was fine with given time to put my answer.


----------



## engineer874

zemunda said:


> Got a 90... did my exam yesterday.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 85


Congrats... Share some tips.. specially for writing

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## zemunda

engineer874 said:


> Congrats... Share some tips.. specially for writing
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk



I used the E2language writing structure for the essay and everything else..

I practised everything with e2language... and I only practised for 3 days.


----------



## nehaneha

*pte speaking*

Hey everyone,

My exam is on 7 February, I am much more concerned with the speaking module. I am posting here one sample of describe image and one read aloud. Please have a look, all experts are requested to judge the level and try to give me feedback what I can improve and with this preparation, how much I can hope to achieve. I would really appreciate this. Please help, It is very very important for me.

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=85A1...E27E88!293&parId=85A1113A64E27E88!123&o=OneUp


https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=85A1...E27E88!292&parId=85A1113A64E27E88!123&o=OneUp


----------



## Manish Matta

Hi,

I gave my PTE exam more than 2 years ago (28 November 2015) and Scored L90 R79 S90 W81 which gives me 20 Points. Now, I just filed my ACS on 31st Jan 2018. Hoping to get a positive assessment with Educational Qualifications -15 Points and Work Ex 5 Points. I am 32 Years of Age so adding 30 Points my total comes to 70. The point of concern here is that I turn 33 on 20th July 2018. Can somone please help with the below 2 concerns I have.
1. Would my PTE Score be valid if I file my EOI by March(Hopefully ACS would have assessed by the), because on the certificate it says it is valid for 2 years i.e. November 2017 but Immigration SIte says they accept 3 Years. Please do keep in mind that I have not submitted the score online or cant even view now on PTE website as the 2 Years Have crossed I only have the PDF score sheet which they provided.
2. I read somewhere that If I get my Invitation before I turn 33 i.e. in July I would get full points. So I have no room left for error. Should I give my PTE exam again or try to submit the EOI with the old certificate. Because if I dont get Invitation or my PTE score turns out expired I will have to reapply my EOI and then I might cross 33 which will reduce 5 points for me.

Sorry for the long post but hoping someone can review and advise.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## goaussie2015

*All the best*



nehaneha said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My exam is on 7 February, I am much more concerned with the speaking module. I am posting here one sample of describe image and one read aloud. Please have a look, all experts are requested to judge the level and try to give me feedback what I can improve and with this preparation, how much I can hope to achieve. I would really appreciate this. Please help, It is very very important for me.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=85A1...E27E88!293&parId=85A1113A64E27E88!123&o=OneUp
> 
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=85A1...E27E88!292&parId=85A1113A64E27E88!123&o=OneUp


Well couldn’t open the links but be sure you get the major points covered. You can google how the marking in describe image section is done so it could give you better results


----------



## mike129

zemunda said:


> I used the E2language writing structure for the essay and everything else..
> 
> I practised everything with e2language... and I only practised for 3 days.


Did you take the paid one or just the free videos on youtube?


----------



## mike129

Manish Matta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE exam more than 2 years ago (28 November 2015) and Scored L90 R79 S90 W81 which gives me 20 Points. Now, I just filed my ACS on 31st Jan 2018. Hoping to get a positive assessment with Educational Qualifications -15 Points and Work Ex 5 Points. I am 32 Years of Age so adding 30 Points my total comes to 70. The point of concern here is that I turn 33 on 20th July 2018. Can somone please help with the below 2 concerns I have.
> 1. Would my PTE Score be valid if I file my EOI by March(Hopefully ACS would have assessed by the), because on the certificate it says it is valid for 2 years i.e. November 2017 but Immigration SIte says they accept 3 Years. Please do keep in mind that I have not submitted the score online or cant even view now on PTE website as the 2 Years Have crossed I only have the PDF score sheet which they provided.
> 2. I read somewhere that If I get my Invitation before I turn 33 i.e. in July I would get full points. So I have no room left for error. Should I give my PTE exam again or try to submit the EOI with the old certificate. Because if I dont get Invitation or my PTE score turns out expired I will have to reapply my EOI and then I might cross 33 which will reduce 5 points for me.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but hoping someone can review and advise.
> Thanks in Advance.


I don't think the immigration authority will accept the PTE score report that you have with you Because the process is that Pearson should send the score report directly to the immigration authority. It is better if you reattempt the exam again. Sorry mate.


----------



## zemunda

mike129 said:


> Did you take the paid one or just the free videos on youtube?


Hey mate! I just used the videos.. the only thing I paid for was exam A in ptepractice.com a day before my exam.


----------



## nehaneha

*pte speaking*

Hey everyone,

My exam is on 7 February, I am much more concerned with the speaking module. I am posting here one sample of describe image and one read aloud. Please have a look, all experts are requested to judge the level and try to give me feedback what I can improve and with this preparation, how much I can hope to achieve. I would really appreciate this. Please help, It is very very important for me.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFgim_t3-0e9JNnX2b


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFgihSzqmLcNXxnuxA


----------



## arrieshc

nehaneha said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My exam is on 7 February, I am much more concerned with the speaking module. I am posting here one sample of describe image and one read aloud. Please have a look, all experts are requested to judge the level and try to give me feedback what I can improve and with this preparation, how much I can hope to achieve. I would really appreciate this. Please help, It is very very important for me.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFgim_t3-0e9JNnX2b
> 
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFgihSzqmLcNXxnuxA


You are going a bit fast..and also try emphasizing on words. Stop at full stops and commas not a lon g pause but what is actually needed


----------



## roshsibi

zemunda said:


> Got a 90... did my exam yesterday.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 85




Where have you given exam
Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

nehaneha said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My exam is on 7 February, I am much more concerned with the speaking module. I am posting here one sample of describe image and one read aloud. Please have a look, all experts are requested to judge the level and try to give me feedback what I can improve and with this preparation, how much I can hope to achieve. I would really appreciate this. Please help, It is very very important for me.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFgim_t3-0e9JNnX2b
> 
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoh-4mQ6EaGFgihSzqmLcNXxnuxA


Not an expert but I found your DI is little better than read aloud. For DI, I used same pace and gave conclusion also and got 90 in speaking.


----------



## tingting79

*PTE Exam*

Hello All,

I am planning to do PTE this February end in Bangalore. I have issues with scheduling exam as I cannot see any dates and price after logging into the PTE page. Anyone having same issue got resolved?


----------



## minhphuong0401

roshsibi said:


> Where have you given exam
> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same question


----------



## nehaneha

*pte speaking*



engineer874 said:


> Not an expert but I found your DI is little better than read aloud. For DI, I used same pace and gave conclusion also and got 90 in speaking.


Thanks for your reply. Can you please advise how can I can improve my read aloud?


----------



## shavu

Friends,
Is there any source from where I can get the latest PTE essay topics?

Thanks!


----------



## bapudamunda

shavu said:


> Friends,
> 
> Is there any source from where I can get the latest PTE essay topics?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Try this website for latest essay 
https://hotshot24.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

tingting79 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to do PTE this February end in Bangalore. I have issues with scheduling exam as I cannot see any dates and price after logging into the PTE page. Anyone having same issue got resolved?


Hello, Bangalore has two exam centres, Pearson and Chopras. Slots get booked pretty quickly, given the demand. I booked my slot for 21st Feb (Wed) at Pearson centre on 22nd Jan. Check for March if Feb is not available. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

zemunda said:


> Got a 90... did my exam yesterday.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 85


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

zemunda said:


> Got a 90... did my exam yesterday.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 85


Congrats where did you practice Reading from especially fill in the blanks and reorders?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shavu

jbkhunda said:


> Try this website for latest essay
> https://hotshot24.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, It's helpful.


----------



## andreyx108b

nehaneha said:


> Thanks for your reply. Can you please advise how can I can improve my read aloud?


try to read naturally, not too fast or slow... practice by reading papers out each day.


----------



## katsumoto

*I topped the test this week - thank you expatforum.com*

Thank you all for the tips. Scored an overall 90 in my first attempt in the PTE-A this week - L/90 R/90 S/90 W/90

I used the following technique to achieve this
#1 View all the E2 PTE Language videos and understand the test format and methods/structure to answer the questions
#2 Read through the PTE-A Testbuilder 
#3 Gave a scored mock test (scored L/90 R/90 S/90 W/90 in mock test as well) on "https://ptepractice.com" - this really helpful to understand the intensity of the test and pace myself. I also better understood my weaknesses and focussed harder on those areas.
#4 Followed the compiled tips on this post, while adding to the list with my own learnings 
#5 Be confident and don't beat yourself up over the course material. It is fairly easy to achieve, if you are well prepared.
#6 Group similar sections together and try and complete these groups in one study sitting - a study of a week is enough to prepare.
(i) Retell Lecture, Summarize Written Text, Summarize Spoken Text
(ii) Repeat Sentence, Write from Dictation
(iii) Written Essay, Describe Image
#7 The test commences when you click 'Start'. Do not start the test till you hear everyone else's volume in the room. I waited on the test record/playback screen to understand if the other test-takers' speech is being captured by the microphone. If you can hear them in your test recording and playback, then highlight the problem to the Test Administrator. Use the time alloted for test recording/playback wisely to identify problems with the setup, if any.


----------



## sravs448

For the last tip, if it is a small test center and is full with people I think obviously your microphone will hear other's voice. Because everyone will be speaking (loudly).
Can the test admin do anything about that?
Can you explain what did they do in your case?


katsumoto said:


> Thank you all for the tips. Scored an overall 90 in my first attempt in the PTE-A this week - L/90 R/90 S/90 W/90
> 
> I used the following technique to achieve this
> #1 View all the E2 PTE Language videos and understand the test format and methods/structure to answer the questions
> #2 Read through the PTE-A Testbuilder
> #3 Gave a scored mock test (scored L/90 R/90 S/90 W/90 in mock test as well) on "https://ptepractice.com" - this really helpful to understand the intensity of the test and pace myself. I also better understood my weaknesses and focussed harder on those areas.
> #4 Followed the compiled tips on this post, while adding to the list with my own learnings
> #5 Be confident and don't beat yourself up over the course material. It is fairly easy to achieve, if you are well prepared.
> #6 Group similar sections together and try and complete these groups in one study sitting - a study of a week is enough to prepare.
> (i) Retell Lecture, Summarize Written Text, Summarize Spoken Text
> (ii) Repeat Sentence, Write from Dictation
> (iii) Written Essay, Describe Image
> #7 The test commences when you click 'Start'. Do not start the test till you hear everyone else's volume in the room. I waited on the test record/playback screen to understand if the other test-takers' speech is being captured by the microphone. If you can hear them in your test recording and playback, then highlight the problem to the Test Administrator. Use the time alloted for test recording/playback wisely to identify problems with the setup, if any.


----------



## andreyx108b

katsumoto said:


> Thank you all for the tips. Scored an overall 90 in my first attempt in the PTE-A this week - L/90 R/90 S/90 W/90
> 
> 
> 
> I used the following technique to achieve this
> 
> #1 View all the E2 PTE Language videos and understand the test format and methods/structure to answer the questions
> 
> #2 Read through the PTE-A Testbuilder
> 
> #3 Gave a scored mock test (scored L/90 R/90 S/90 W/90 in mock test as well) on "https://ptepractice.com" - this really helpful to understand the intensity of the test and pace myself. I also better understood my weaknesses and focussed harder on those areas.
> 
> #4 Followed the compiled tips on this post, while adding to the list with my own learnings
> 
> #5 Be confident and don't beat yourself up over the course material. It is fairly easy to achieve, if you are well prepared.
> 
> #6 Group similar sections together and try and complete these groups in one study sitting - a study of a week is enough to prepare.
> 
> (i) Retell Lecture, Summarize Written Text, Summarize Spoken Text
> 
> (ii) Repeat Sentence, Write from Dictation
> 
> (iii) Written Essay, Describe Image
> 
> #7 The test commences when you click 'Start'. Do not start the test till you hear everyone else's volume in the room. I waited on the test record/playback screen to understand if the other test-takers' speech is being captured by the microphone. If you can hear them in your test recording and playback, then highlight the problem to the Test Administrator. Use the time alloted for test recording/playback wisely to identify problems with the setup, if any.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

Hello everyone, i need more practices exercises for repeat the sentence. I already used

https://hotshot24.com
https://ptestudy.com
ptepractice

thanksssssss


----------



## tanvir2220

Hi folks,

I am struggling to improve my pronunciation. Where do I check my pronunuciation? How can I understand that my pronunciation has improved? Any useful suggestion?


----------



## engineer874

andrearios said:


> Hello everyone, i need more practices exercises for repeat the sentence. I already used
> 
> https://hotshot24.com
> https://ptestudy.com
> ptepractice
> 
> thanksssssss


Try wenbo.tv 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am struggling to improve my pronunciation. Where do I check my pronunuciation? How can I understand that my pronunciation has improved? Any useful suggestion?


Try recording using your phone and listen it carefully. Use Google to speech text or any speech to text app

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir2220

engineer874 said:


> Try recording using your phone and listen it carefully. Use Google to speech text or any speech to text app
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am struggling to improve my pronunciation. Where do I check my pronunuciation? How can I understand that my pronunciation has improved? Any useful suggestion?




Record yourself, listen, improve, record again... then di the mockup exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katsumoto

sravs448 said:


> For the last tip, if it is a small test center and is full with people I think obviously your microphone will hear other's voice. Because everyone will be speaking (loudly).
> Can the test admin do anything about that?
> Can you explain what did they do in your case?


Yes, the TA's are helpful. My test center had 6 other test-takers in the same session and it was a fairly small room. However, the Test Administrator was kind enough to highlight my concern to the other test-takers. 
Also, what worked for me is timing of the questions. Remember that each question is roughly about the same time length for all the test-takers with a similar number of questions as well. So I let my neigbors start with the Read Aloud section (40s) and when they start reading their paragraph you start your test. So that everytime when they speak their paragraph, you are listening to yours and vice versa. The speaking section is only for the first 30 minutes or so. Hope that helps!


----------



## andreyx108b

katsumoto said:


> Yes, the TA's are helpful. My test center had 6 other test-takers in the same session and it was a fairly small room. However, the Test Administrator was kind enough to highlight my concern to the other test-takers.
> 
> Also, what worked for me is timing of the questions. Remember that each question is roughly about the same time length for all the test-takers with a similar number of questions as well. So I let my neigbors start with the Read Aloud section (40s) and when they start reading their paragraph you start your test. So that everytime when they speak their paragraph, you are listening to yours and vice versa. The speaking section is only for the first 30 minutes or so. Hope that helps!




Thats an issue with PTE noises and echo make huge impact...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

katsumoto said:


> Yes, the TA's are helpful. My test center had 6 other test-takers in the same session and it was a fairly small room. However, the Test Administrator was kind enough to highlight my concern to the other test-takers.
> Also, what worked for me is timing of the questions. Remember that each question is roughly about the same time length for all the test-takers with a similar number of questions as well. So I let my neigbors start with the Read Aloud section (40s) and when they start reading their paragraph you start your test. So that everytime when they speak their paragraph, you are listening to yours and vice versa. The speaking section is only for the first 30 minutes or so. Hope that helps!


Thanks for sharing as i never had such thing in my mind and was considering same atmosphere as in IELTS examination.


----------



## ankititp

does anyone got their result on sunday ? or the PTE result will only comes on weekdays..
My confusion was that as it is computer based test so weekdays and weekend should not matter?


----------



## Snoob

I took the test on Friday Morning and got the result at Saturday Morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

Snoob said:


> I took the test on Friday Morning and got the result at Saturday Morning...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how to gave mock test ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## jainepat

Hi guys ,

I want to get 79+ each in PTE. Can you guys give me some guidance on how I should plan my test and study and which online test / material is good PTE Gold test or E2 learning?


----------



## tulasi

If anyone is interested in attending PTE-A online classes, please contact me. My number is 8179489413
My score S-90, R-90 L-85 W-80
Thanks


----------



## ankititp

Snoob said:


> I took the test on Friday Morning and got the result at Saturday Morning...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for reply , so if someone give exam on saturday morning , then is there any chance of getting result in sunday morning


----------



## andreyx108b

ankititp said:


> does anyone got their result on sunday ? or the PTE result will only comes on weekdays..
> My confusion was that as it is computer based test so weekdays and weekend should not matter?




It has to be reviewed by assessor, i personally had to wAit till weekend was over...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi everyone... I have to take PTE in next two weeks !!! and have to score 79+ in all sections.....i do not have any option or choice !!! 

Last few months were hectic/ difficult/ trying... lost some precious time and people !!! I know basics but still i need that golden advice which can guarantee me 79+ !!! 

Please advise !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi everyone... I have to take PTE in next two weeks !!! and have to score 79+ in all sections.....i do not have any option or choice !!!
> 
> Last few months were hectic/ difficult/ trying... lost some precious time and people !!! I know basics but still i need that golden advice which can guarantee me 79+ !!!
> 
> Please advise !!!




Try try try! 

9 attempts here: 5 pte + 4 ielts.. got 80+ in each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

andreyx108b said:


> It has to be reviewed by assessor, i personally had to wAit till weekend was over...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ankititp said:


> ok thanks


All the best!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

andreyx108b said:


> Try try try!
> 
> 9 attempts here: 5 pte + 4 ielts.. got 80+ in each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 seriously !!! I might not have that much money and time on my side... I am also paying at "My Immitracker - Dashboar"


----------



## andreyx108b

Subhash Bohra said:


> seriously !!! I might not have that much money and time on my side... I am also paying at "My Immitracker - Dashboar"


It totally worth it... you know out of all the steps... English test was the hardest, even relocation was easier...  i am so happy i didn't stop and got the required score!

<*SNIP*>


----------



## mike129

andreyx108b said:


> Try try try!
> 
> 9 attempts here: 5 pte + 4 ielts.. got 80+ in each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have taken the pte exam 4 times so far , am halfway i guess


----------



## mike129

Subhash Bohra said:


> seriously !!! I might not have that much money and time on my side... I am also paying at "My Immitracker - Dashboar"


You don't need to take the exam again, your points are good, it is just a matter of time till you get invited, However, you can just go for state sponsorship, whereas you might get an invite earlier.


----------



## jainepat

jainepat said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I want to get 79+ each in PTE. Can you guys give me some guidance on how I should plan my test and study and which online test / material is good PTE Gold test or E2 learning?




Can someone answer my question?


----------



## andreyx108b

mike129 said:


> I have taken the pte exam 4 times so far , am halfway i guess




Persistency is the key! All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

jainepat said:


> Can someone answer my question?




You can start reading this thread backwards..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ilay said:


> You can start reading this thread backwards..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


or from a start.... by the end 79+ pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## LGM

*Mock A*

Guys,

Can you please help me out, i could not able to figure out why my writing is not improving though, i got 90 WD. moreover reading has become also a obstacle for me.. gave multiple mocks but no major improvement.

Communicative Skills
Listening 73
Reading 63
Speaking 76
Writing 69

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 83
Pronunciation 46
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 90


----------



## tulasi

Apparently, I was told if your essay correctly answers the question, then your written discourse marks would be high. This means, you are not writing about anything else other than what is been asked in the question prompt.

I think, grammar, vocabulary, spelling and the way the sentences are framed will all contribute to the overall writing score.


----------



## austaspirant

*Achieved 79+ in All*

Thank you guys for your continuous guidance.

I have achieved the herculean task of 79+ in all.

However, I didn't get the invite today, any hope in the next round?


----------



## Loverj24

I gave my mock test today. Below are the scores:

Listening 77
Reading 66
Speaking 75
Writing 73

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 74
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 85
Written Discourse 90

How can i boost this to 79+. Please Suggest.


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends!
Finally, scored 79+ in PTE after 7th attempts in PTE & 1 IELTS attempt! Maybe my story will encourage some people who struggle with PTE and whose English is not perfect! 
I can only say that everything is possible!

Just want to share my story:
One year ago I thought 60 points in my occupation would be be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 34).
Then, I realized that I can´t improve IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76.
It was unbelievable for me and I was soo happy! After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it´s not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!

I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score yesterday L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80

I´ve been following this group for 1 year. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! Believe me, many people at my work have laughed at me and said that it´s destiny and that I should give up with Australia and PTE and with wasting my money. 
My recommendations:
E2language subscription (work very nice for speaking). Just follows their tips and you can score 90!
Writing Essay I used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..). You can look for it here in many posts. For the rest would only mention that write from dictation is a very important part for writing & listening!!
Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
Now I have 70 points for 189 subclass. I hope that the cutoff will come down and I will get my invite soon! Please wish me good luck!;-)

Below are my scores:

IELTS (November 2016) L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5

14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


----------



## engineer874

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> Finally, scored 79+ in PTE after 7th attempts in PTE & 1 IELTS attempt! Maybe my story will encourage some people who struggle with PTE and whose English is not perfect!
> I can only say that everything is possible!
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> One year ago I thought 60 points in my occupation would be be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 34).
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76.
> It was unbelievable for me and I was soo happy! After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it´s not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score yesterday L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> I´ve been following this group for 1 year. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! Believe me, many people at my work have laughed at me and said that it´s destiny and that I should give up with Australia and PTE and with wasting my money.
> My recommendations:
> E2language subscription (work very nice for speaking). Just follows their tips and you can score 90!
> Writing Essay I used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..). You can look for it here in many posts. For the rest would only mention that write from dictation is a very important part for writing & listening!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> Now I have 70 points for 189 subclass. I hope that the cutoff will come down and I will get my invite soon! Please wish me good luck!;-)
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> IELTS (November 2016) L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> 14.03.2017L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


Congrats buddy.. such a motivation you are for everyone.. we should never give up our dreams and goals.. well done !

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> Finally, scored 79+ in PTE after 7th attempts in PTE & 1 IELTS attempt! Maybe my story will encourage some people who struggle with PTE and whose English is not perfect!
> I can only say that everything is possible!
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> One year ago I thought 60 points in my occupation would be be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 34).
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76.
> It was unbelievable for me and I was soo happy! After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it´s not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score yesterday L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> I´ve been following this group for 1 year. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! Believe me, many people at my work have laughed at me and said that it´s destiny and that I should give up with Australia and PTE and with wasting my money.
> My recommendations:
> E2language subscription (work very nice for speaking). Just follows their tips and you can score 90!
> Writing Essay I used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..). You can look for it here in many posts. For the rest would only mention that write from dictation is a very important part for writing & listening!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> Now I have 70 points for 189 subclass. I hope that the cutoff will come down and I will get my invite soon! Please wish me good luck!;-)
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> IELTS (November 2016) L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


I've known you for a long time and really happy about finally acing the PTE.
Good Luck with the Invitation


----------



## Ptera

DN7C said:


> I've known you for a long time and really happy about finally acing the PTE.
> Good Luck with the Invitation


Thanks mate! I know you too))
Now is your turn with PTE. Let me know if you need help or tips!


----------



## Adelaidean

guys, I need some help especially from Indians.

I contacted ptenote.com and asked them that I need to purchase only mock tests not voucher. And they replied me that I cannot purchase them because they do not support credit cards. They only support Indian cards, and I am from Pakistan. As an alternative, they asked me to purchase an Indian Gift Card from Amazon with 1500 INR, and they will send me site log in. and I will get 31 mock tests which are valid for 1 year. Moreover, if I want to check/score any of my test then I have to purchase them 400 gift card for each.

They will do it manually and I have to trust them, no other choice. Can anyone please tell me if it is okay to proceed?
Further I do not know if their mock tests are closer to the real test, and how is their evaluation etc?

I will highly appreciate any kind of feedback.


----------



## andreyx108b

AussiDreamer said:


> guys, I need some help especially from Indians.
> 
> I contacted ptenote.com and asked them that I need to purchase only mock tests not voucher. And they replied me that I cannot purchase them because they do not support credit cards. They only support Indian cards, and I am from Pakistan. As an alternative, they asked me to purchase an Indian Gift Card from Amazon with 1500 INR, and they will send me site log in. and I will get 31 mock tests which are valid for 1 year. Moreover, if I want to check/score any of my test then I have to purchase them 400 gift card for each.
> 
> They will do it manually and I have to trust them, no other choice. Can anyone please tell me if it is okay to proceed?
> Further I do not know if their mock tests are closer to the real test, and how is their evaluation etc?
> 
> I will highly appreciate any kind of feedback.




Interesting to hear about this mock test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

*Feeling lost*

hi guys,

I attempted the PTE for the 5th time. 
Below are my scores which appear to me like a riddle:

L/R/S/W-80/75/86/77

Enabling Skills-
Grammar/Spelling/ Vocab-90
Oral Fluency-89
Pronunciation-87
Written Discourse-83

All my enabling skill scores are more than 83, but my actual scores are way lesser.

This happened to me during my last attempt also.
Can anyone help me to decide my improvement areas in reading?
Should I switch to IELTS as I am feeling too low and lost to take up PTE again.


----------



## Loverj24

AussiDreamer said:


> guys, I need some help especially from Indians.
> 
> I contacted ptenote.com and asked them that I need to purchase only mock tests not voucher. And they replied me that I cannot purchase them because they do not support credit cards. They only support Indian cards, and I am from Pakistan. As an alternative, they asked me to purchase an Indian Gift Card from Amazon with 1500 INR, and they will send me site log in. and I will get 31 mock tests which are valid for 1 year. Moreover, if I want to check/score any of my test then I have to purchase them 400 gift card for each.
> 
> They will do it manually and I have to trust them, no other choice. Can anyone please tell me if it is okay to proceed?
> Further I do not know if their mock tests are closer to the real test, and how is their evaluation etc?
> 
> I will highly appreciate any kind of feedback.


I brought a PTE voucher form ptenote. Alongwith the vocher i got all the mock tests.
The quality of these mock tests is not up to the mark. None of these tests are scored and even in some of the tests the answers are wrong. The prompt uses a funny accent. I did a few and then just skipped them all together. They are way different from the real exam.


----------



## nimit.s

Loverj24 said:


> I brought a PTE voucher form ptenote. Alongwith the vocher i got all the mock tests.
> The quality of these mock tests is not up to the mark......They are way different from the real exam.


I too had purchased the voucher from them and practicing their mock tests. My exam is day after tomorrow. 
1) Which all sections are mainly lagging in comparison to the real test ? What's the source to practice the real time test for them ?
2) I'm aware of the "next" button, but do we have a click button to go to the previous question in any of the sections ?

Appreciate the responses in this regard.
Thanks a lot..!!


----------



## DN7C

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate! I know you too))
> Now is your turn with PTE. Let me know if you need help or tips!


lol, indeed it's my turn to PTE again.
Honestly, your story inspired me a lot. 
Thanks again. I'll drop a message if I come across anything. Cheers!


----------



## Loverj24

nimit.s said:


> I too had purchased the voucher from them and practicing their mock tests. My exam is day after tomorrow.
> 1) Which all sections are mainly lagging in comparison to the real test ? What's the source to practice the real time test for them ?
> 2) I'm aware of the "next" button, but do we have a click button to go to the previous question in any of the sections ?
> 
> Appreciate the responses in this regard.
> Thanks a lot..!!


Nimit - I found there listening and reading sections not up to the mark. They were repeated questions. Also i think the real test is way tougher than there mock tests.
You can buy the PTE gold kit to get a sense of the main exam.


----------



## andreyx108b

tatsme said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I attempted the PTE for the 5th time.
> 
> Below are my scores which appear to me like a riddle:
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W-80/75/86/77
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills-
> 
> Grammar/Spelling/ Vocab-90
> 
> Oral Fluency-89
> 
> Pronunciation-87
> 
> Written Discourse-83
> 
> 
> 
> All my enabling skill scores are more than 83, but my actual scores are way lesser.
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me during my last attempt also.
> 
> Can anyone help me to decide my improvement areas in reading?
> 
> Should I switch to IELTS as I am feeling too low and lost to take up PTE again.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

DN7C said:


> lol, indeed it's my turn to PTE again.
> Honestly, your story inspired me a lot.
> Thanks again. I'll drop a message if I come across anything. Cheers!


Where will you going to take the exam? Acbt? How is the place is it good? I'm hoping to take PTE in March


----------



## bapudamunda

nimit.s said:


> I too had purchased the voucher from them and practicing their mock tests. My exam is day after tomorrow.
> 1) Which all sections are mainly lagging in comparison to the real test ? What's the source to practice the real time test for them ?
> 2) I'm aware of the "next" button, but do we have a click button to go to the previous question in any of the sections ?
> 
> Appreciate the responses in this regard.
> Thanks a lot..!!


In speaking section you dont have to worry about time management. The questions keep appearing and you have keep answering them. When you have finished speaking just press next button and move to next question, dont wait for the timer to finish or next question to appear by itself. 
In listening and reading section you have to manage your own time. For summarize the spoken text in listening section use full time allotted for attempting this type questions. 
For writing section you get 3 summarize the written text questions and 1 essay. Complete the task in given allotted time. You can not carry forward your time to next questions, so use full time allotted for each question. 
There is next button for every question, but you cant go back to previous question once you have pressed the next button.


----------



## Adelaidean

Loverj24 said:


> I brought a PTE voucher form ptenote. Alongwith the vocher i got all the mock tests.
> The quality of these mock tests is not up to the mark. None of these tests are scored and even in some of the tests the answers are wrong. The prompt uses a funny accent. I did a few and then just skipped them all together. They are way different from the real exam.


Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please recommend any other site if you have any better experience with them such as TCYOnline etc?


----------



## apa11

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please recommend any other site if you have any better experience with them such as TCYOnline etc?


Where are you living bro, in Australia or Pak?


----------



## austaspirant

tatsme said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I attempted the PTE for the 5th time.
> Below are my scores which appear to me like a riddle:
> 
> L/R/S/W-80/75/86/77
> 
> Enabling Skills-
> Grammar/Spelling/ Vocab-90
> Oral Fluency-89
> Pronunciation-87
> Written Discourse-83
> 
> All my enabling skill scores are more than 83, but my actual scores are way lesser.
> 
> This happened to me during my last attempt also.
> Can anyone help me to decide my improvement areas in reading?
> Should I switch to IELTS as I am feeling too low and lost to take up PTE again.



Buddy - it looks like that your reorder paragraphs and summarize written text are the primary reasons of the less score in respective sections.


----------



## austaspirant

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please recommend any other site if you have any better experience with them such as TCYOnline etc?


You can buy from PTE Tutorials (https://ptetutorials.com/login), these mock tests are harder than the real exam. 2-3 questions in my test came from them. I recommend PTE Tutorial.


----------



## engineer874

austaspirant said:


> You can buy from PTE Tutorials (https://ptetutorials.com/login), these mock tests are harder than the real exam. 2-3 questions in my test came from them. I recommend PTE Tutorial.


How about ptemocktest.com ? They are offering scored mock test, $6 each. Have anyone tried it?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

apa11 said:


> Where are you living bro, in Australia or Pak?


In Pakistan.


----------



## Adelaidean

austaspirant said:


> You can buy from PTE Tutorials (https://ptetutorials.com/login), these mock tests are harder than the real exam. 2-3 questions in my test came from them. I recommend PTE Tutorial.


Thank you for recommending this site.


----------



## Adelaidean

engineer874 said:


> How about ptemocktest.com ? They are offering scored mock test, $6 each. Have anyone tried it?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Thanks for recommendation. How is the quality of the mock tests in ptemocktest.com if you have personal experience with them?


----------



## engineer874

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for recommendation. How is the quality of the mock tests in ptemocktest.com if you have personal experience with them?


No, don't have personal experience. I was thinking to try it but don't know the quality. That's why if any other member can confirm..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

dilanjan said:


> Where will you going to take the exam? Acbt? How is the place is it good? I'm hoping to take PTE in March


I did PTE three times, all at the Knowledge Merchandising.
I never came across any issues there. Not sure about the ACBT though


----------



## Eco$immigrant2011

austaspirant said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please recommend any other site if you have any better experience with them such as TCYOnline etc?
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy from PTE Tutorials (https://ptetutorials.com/login), these mock tests are harder than the real exam. 2-3 questions in my test came from them. I recommend PTE Tutorial.
Click to expand...

I recommend these mock tests as well. I would say spending money and time on these mock tests is better than appearing on real test multiple times. Unlike real test, not getting desired scores on mock tests wont neither dampens your confidence nor put you under tremendous pressure, but will give you opportunity to work on your weaknesses and see if it improves with practice. After giving multiple mock tests you will get a sense of comfort and ease which can be the difference between 7s and 8s.
It is like graduating with a job ready program vs a course with no practical component.


----------



## CarlGL

I just did my 1st PTE exam couple days ago and scored 90/90/90/89. I'd like to thank everyone for their tips and ideas. I sincerely recommend using E2 Language and their Youtube videos. Just keep it simple and keep on pushing. 

For those wondering, I spent 1 week of intense studying and did 1 Mock Test the night before. In the mock test I got a similar result to this one, and I also found that the mock test was more difficult than the actual exam. Some of the describe images were so basic that I struggled to come up with things to say about them... I was prepared for graphs and line charts - not a diagram of a battery and a lamp. 

I wish I had more food to eat because at 7:30 PM after a full day of work your brain feels quite slow. I wish they allowed coffee during the tests. 

I wish everyone else the best of luck. 

Sincerely,

Carl


----------



## sravs448

tatsme said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I attempted the PTE for the 5th time.
> Below are my scores which appear to me like a riddle:
> 
> L/R/S/W-80/75/86/77
> 
> Enabling Skills-
> Grammar/Spelling/ Vocab-90
> Oral Fluency-89
> Pronunciation-87
> Written Discourse-83
> 
> All my enabling skill scores are more than 83, but my actual scores are way lesser.
> 
> This happened to me during my last attempt also.
> Can anyone help me to decide my improvement areas in reading?
> Should I switch to IELTS as I am feeling too low and lost to take up PTE again.


Even I got similar scores in mock test B. Even though enabling skills are high actual skills are low. I think for few sections enabling skills are a part of scoring but the actual scores are not completely dependent on them.
For example, speaking are scored on content, Oral fluency and pronounciation.
Writing are scored on content, length, grammar and few.
So I feel you should improve on content (are you speaking /writing all major points in summarize written text), length (are you speaking for more than 35secs, are you writing everything within word count limits)

I saw someone else suggested you to focus on reorder para. Even I was weak in that, but I used to practice daily 99 reorder paras from PTEstudy.com for 1week, and it helped me in actual exam.

I gave my exam(1st attempt) 2days back and below are my scores.
L - 90, R -81, S -90, W - 86

Don't go completely by enabling skills. These are mainly for people who are taking PTE for college admissions as colleges assess even enabling skills.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

austaspirant said:


> You can buy from PTE Tutorials (https://ptetutorials.com/login), these mock tests are harder than the real exam. 2-3 questions in my test came from them. I recommend PTE Tutorial.


I created my login in this site and wanted to purchase its mock tests. But my bad luck is that this site uses Paypal for payments, and Paypal does not work in Pakistan. :frusty:

The same thing happened with TCYOnline.com I wanted to purchase some of its sectional tests and they are also using Paypal. :frusty:

Besides them, I contacted Ptenote.com and they also do not support International credit card, they told me to purchase an Indian Gift Card from Amazon for them. I went to amazon for buying gift card and I could not buy it from Pakistan. :frusty:

What a horrible situation when a person wants to buy something and can also afford it, but cannot buy because of the technical issues. Bad luck :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Now I have emailed TCYOnline.com and PteTutorials.com if they have any alternative way. But I think they won't be able to help.

:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:


----------



## arrieshc

nimit.s said:


> I too had purchased the voucher from them and practicing their mock tests. My exam is day after tomorrow.
> 1) Which all sections are mainly lagging in comparison to the real test ? What's the source to practice the real time test for them ?
> 2) I'm aware of the "next" button, but do we have a click button to go to the previous question in any of the sections ?
> 
> Appreciate the responses in this regard.
> Thanks a lot..!!


I too had purchased from them and feel the mock tests particularly for Reading and Listening may affect your time management abilities ..since these tasks are timed for 35 minutes each and when solving this sections you might get used to this duration and might get affected in the real exams where the duration is more


----------



## austaspirant

AussiDreamer said:


> I created my login in this site and wanted to purchase its mock tests. But my bad luck is that this site uses Paypal for payments, and Paypal does not work in Pakistan. :frusty:
> 
> The same thing happened with TCYOnline.com I wanted to purchase some of its sectional tests and they are also using Paypal. :frusty:
> 
> Besides them, I contacted Ptenote.com and they also do not support International credit card, they told me to purchase an Indian Gift Card from Amazon for them. I went to amazon for buying gift card and I could not buy it from Pakistan. :frusty:
> 
> What a horrible situation when a person wants to buy something and can also afford it, but cannot buy because of the technical issues. Bad luck :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Now I have emailed TCYOnline.com and PteTutorials.com if they have any alternative way. But I think they won't be able to help.
> 
> :frusty:
> :frusty:
> :frusty:


Bad luck buddy.


----------



## Ilay

Study pArajumbles here https://unacademy.com/lesson/practice-boost-problems-1-2/ATQA7Q3A


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s

jbkhunda said:


> In speaking section you dont have to worry about time management. The questions keep appearing and you have keep answering them. When you have finished speaking just press next button and move to next question, dont wait for the timer to finish or next question to appear by itself.
> In listening and reading section you have to manage your own time. For summarize the spoken text in listening section use full time allotted for attempting this type questions.
> For writing section you get 3 summarize the written text questions and 1 essay. Complete the task in given allotted time. You can not carry forward your time to next questions, so use full time allotted for each question.
> There is next button for every question, but you cant go back to previous question once you have pressed the next button.


Thnx for the inputs..!!


----------



## nimit.s

arrieshc said:


> I too had purchased from them and feel the mock tests particularly for Reading and Listening may affect your time management abilities ..since these tasks are timed for 35 minutes each and when solving this sections you might get used to this duration and might get affected in the real exams where the duration is more


Agree with you...and for all those who are looking for the free mock tests while purchasing the voucher..keep yourself away from ptenote. Try some other voucher website.

Tomorrow i have my first exam...a bit nervous but still keeping the head high.
This forum has definitely provided much pointers to have a basic sense of the exam.

Cheers folks..!!


----------



## Loverj24

nimit.s said:


> Agree with you...and for all those who are looking for the free mock tests while purchasing the voucher..keep yourself away from ptenote. Try some other voucher website.
> 
> Tomorrow i have my first exam...a bit nervous but still keeping the head high.
> This forum has definitely provided much pointers to have a basic sense of the exam.
> 
> Cheers folks..!!


All the best Nimit. Which center did you choose for the exam?


----------



## nimit.s

Loverj24 said:


> All the best Nimit. Which center did you choose for the exam?


Thanks buddy. Its in Pune.


----------



## SG

DN7C said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear friends!
> Finally, scored 79+ in PTE after 7th attempts in PTE & 1 IELTS attempt! Maybe my story will encourage some people who struggle with PTE and whose English is not perfect!
> I can only say that everything is possible!
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> One year ago I thought 60 points in my occupation would be be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 34).
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76.
> It was unbelievable for me and I was soo happy! After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it´s not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score yesterday L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> I´ve been following this group for 1 year. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! Believe me, many people at my work have laughed at me and said that it´s destiny and that I should give up with Australia and PTE and with wasting my money.
> My recommendations:
> E2language subscription (work very nice for speaking). Just follows their tips and you can score 90!
> Writing Essay I used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..). You can look for it here in many posts. For the rest would only mention that write from dictation is a very important part for writing & listening!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> Now I have 70 points for 189 subclass. I hope that the cutoff will come down and I will get my invite soon! Please wish me good luck!;-)
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> IELTS (November 2016) L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> 
> 
> I've known you for a long time and really happy about finally acing the PTE.
> Good Luck with the Invitation
Click to expand...



First of all Congratulations buddy. Your hardwork has been rewarded and good luck to you.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

nimit.s said:


> Thanks buddy. Its in Pune.


Hi Nimit,
I also have exam on 18 Feb in Pune edwise centre.
Which centre you are appearing ! Will need some advise after you are done.
Best of luck !!
Regards

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Privi

Hi,

Its quite inspiring as I appered Ielts twice and was a bit down with the results.Your struggle will definitely give me more chance to study and sppear again as even I hsve a baby and almost same routine.
It would be a great help if you can favour me the kind of study materials you used.Would it be possible for you to share it me?

Even the links or by email.Please let me know.
Thankyou.


DN7C said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear friends!
> Finally, scored 79+ in PTE after 7th attempts in PTE & 1 IELTS attempt! Maybe my story will encourage some people who struggle with PTE and whose English is not perfect!
> I can only say that everything is possible!
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> One year ago I thought 60 points in my occupation would be be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 34).
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76.
> It was unbelievable for me and I was soo happy! After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it´s not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score yesterday L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> I´ve been following this group for 1 year. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! Believe me, many people at my work have laughed at me and said that it´s destiny and that I should give up with Australia and PTE and with wasting my money.
> My recommendations:
> E2language subscription (work very nice for speaking). Just follows their tips and you can score 90!
> Writing Essay I used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..). You can look for it here in many posts. For the rest would only mention that write from dictation is a very important part for writing & listening!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> Now I have 70 points for 189 subclass. I hope that the cutoff will come down and I will get my invite soon! Please wish me good luck!;-)
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> IELTS (November 2016) L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> 
> 
> I've known you for a long time and really happy about finally acing the PTE.
> Good Luck with the Invitation
Click to expand...


----------



## andrearios

Hi everyone, I know that is not related to pte , but I am an accountant and 75 points seem not going to help me to get the visa, I was wondering if anyone has taken the new naati test. I'm outside the country but I am willing to travel to Australia (24 hrs flight) to take the test.

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ptera

Privi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its quite inspiring as I appered Ielts twice and was a bit down with the results.Your struggle will definitely give me more chance to study and sppear again as even I hsve a baby and almost same routine.
> It would be a great help if you can favour me the kind of study materials you used.Would it be possible for you to share it me?
> 
> Even the links or by email.Please let me know.
> Thankyou.


Hi mate. Forget about IELTS, it´s a waste of time. I´d recommend only PTE, although it´s not so easy as well..
I suggest the subscription for e2language for their bronze course for around 139$. For this price you can participate almost every day in their live seminars and mock tests. Then, they have a lot of practice materials, they also correct your essays or speaking, you have 1 tutorial with a teacher, etc. All this information will help to understand the format and to prepare very well.
Afterwards, you can try two official mock tests. After all this, you will feel confident and ready for the test. You will need around 2-4 weeks time. 
There is too much information available online and this is confusing.. Just try with my proposal and you will be fine mate!
In case, you fail to achieve your desired score, just contact me again and we can discuss what you´re missing..
Good luck mate!


----------



## Privi

Thank you 



Ptera said:


> Privi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Its quite inspiring as I appered Ielts twice and was a bit down with the results.Your struggle will definitely give me more chance to study and sppear again as even I hsve a baby and almost same routine.
> It would be a great help if you can favour me the kind of study materials you used.Would it be possible for you to share it me?
> 
> Even the links or by email.Please let me know.
> Thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate. Forget about IELTS, it´s a waste of time. I´d recommend only PTE, although it´s not so easy as well..
> I suggest the subscription for e2language for their bronze course for around 139$. For this price you can participate almost every day in their live seminars and mock tests. Then, they have a lot of practice materials, they also correct your essays or speaking, you have 1 tutorial with a teacher, etc. All this information will help to understand the format and to prepare very well.
> Afterwards, you can try two official mock tests. After all this, you will feel confident and ready for the test. You will need around 2-4 weeks time.
> There is too much information available online and this is confusing.. Just try with my proposal and you will be fine mate!
> In case, you fail to achieve your desired score, just contact me again and we can discuss what you´re missing..
> Good luck mate!
Click to expand...


----------



## $andeep

*Pte*

Hello All

I cleared my PTE 1st attempt with L84/R82/S90/W80.

Thanks

Sandeep


----------



## aps26

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am struggling to improve my pronunciation. Where do I check my pronunuciation? How can I understand that my pronunciation has improved? Any useful suggestion?


Try this -
https://speechnotes.co/


----------



## $andeep

Use Dictation.io


----------



## ankititp

DN7C said:


> I've known you for a long time and really happy about finally acing the PTE.
> Good Luck with the Invitation


bro i am also in same condition like you , already gave 4 times PTE , and my last scores i only lags in writing that too with 2 marks,for 79 plus core


----------



## niko2222

My scores 
L 73
R 84
S 90
W 71

Enabling skills 
Grammer 73
Oral fluency 82
Pronuciation 90
spelling 20
Vocabulary 90
Written discourse 79

If the spelling went up to at least to 50 would i have a good chance of Communicative skills over 79 in all 4 sections?


----------



## mike129

niko2222 said:


> My scores
> L 73
> R 84
> S 90
> W 71
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammer 73
> Oral fluency 82
> Pronuciation 90
> spelling 20
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 79
> 
> If the spelling went up to at least to 50 would i have a good chance of Communicative skills over 79 in all 4 sections?


Not sure, but this is strange...you are from the UK, how come you made so many spelling mistakes ? ..(am not judging...just trying to analyze the scores) ..cause i got 20 in spelling also.


----------



## niko2222

Maybe nerves or lost some marks in listening. The test is hard no matter where you are from.


----------



## nimit.s

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hi Nimit,
> I also have exam on 18 Feb in Pune edwise centre.
> Which centre you are appearing ! Will need some advise after you are done.


My centre was Edwise.
Let me know your queries.
Happy to help..!!


----------



## Ilay

niko2222 said:


> My scores
> 
> L 73
> 
> R 84
> 
> S 90
> 
> W 71
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammer 73
> 
> Oral fluency 82
> 
> Pronuciation 90
> 
> spelling 20
> 
> Vocabulary 90
> 
> Written discourse 79
> 
> 
> 
> If the spelling went up to at least to 50 would i have a good chance of Communicative skills over 79 in all 4 sections?




100%


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

mike129 said:


> Not sure, but this is strange...you are from the UK, how come you made so many spelling mistakes ? ..(am not judging...just trying to analyze the scores) ..cause i got 20 in spelling also.




Lol mate, i know some native english speakers work with tutor. Not to mention i knew a brit who failed the ielts 4 times because of reading..eventually found a chick to defacto him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## niko2222

Ha i see, im a trades man.


----------



## Ilay

niko2222 said:


> Ha i see, im a trades man.




Aww such a humble person, good luck! You will clear it next time. Spare some time to study the most misspelled 200 words and proofreading as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herc

Hi guys,

I am trying to get 65+ in the PTE-A. However, something weird is happing. I did three mock tests and then took the real exam in October. 
I started to study again in January and took two mock test and for my surprise, my scoring in the speaking section dropped to almost 0 in pronunciation. Is there any chance of this be a technical issue? My scores are below.

PTE-A Mock A August

Listening 61
Reading 54
Speaking 51
Writing 59

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 37
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

PTE-A Mock B September

Communicative Skills
Listening 63
Reading 58
Speaking 59
Writing 63

Enabling Skills
Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 43
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 87
Written Discourse 90

PTE-A Mock A October 

Communicative Skills
Listening 61
Reading 54
Speaking 51
Writing 59

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 46
Pronunciation 37
Spelling 55
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

*PTE-Test - October
*
Communicative Skills
Listening 65
Reading 68
Speaking 55
Writing 64

Enabling Skills
Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 50
Pronunciation 40
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 77

PTE-A Mock B January

Communicative Skills
Listening 60
Reading 51
Speaking 35
Writing 62

Enabling Skills
Grammar 82
Oral Fluency 16
Pronunciation 10
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 62
Written Discourse 45

PTE-A Mock A Feb

Communicative Skills
Listening 59
Reading 53
Speaking 41
Writing 62

Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 17
Pronunciation 10
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

Any suggestion? My next test will be in March. 

Thanks!!


----------



## niko2222

Thanks I will do. Hopefully il get over the line


----------



## Nicusha

Ptera said:


> Hi mate. Forget about IELTS, it´s a waste of time. I´d recommend only PTE, although it´s not so easy as well..
> I suggest the subscription for e2language for their bronze course for around 139$. For this price you can participate almost every day in their live seminars and mock tests. Then, they have a lot of practice materials, they also correct your essays or speaking, you have 1 tutorial with a teacher, etc. All this information will help to understand the format and to prepare very well.
> Afterwards, you can try two official mock tests. After all this, you will feel confident and ready for the test. You will need around 2-4 weeks time.
> There is too much information available online and this is confusing.. Just try with my proposal and you will be fine mate!
> In case, you fail to achieve your desired score, just contact me again and we can discuss what you´re missing..
> Good luck mate!


Good day Ptera.
I would like to ask how improve listening?
In real exam I got 3 sentences in WFD and it was quite straight forward.
How to work on Speaking part?
I'm a gold subscriber in e2.

Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## david_lie

Nicusha said:


> Good day Ptera.
> I would like to ask how improve listening?
> In real exam I got 3 sentences in WFD and it was quite straight forward.
> How to work on Speaking part?
> I'm a gold subscriber in e2.
> 
> Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.



Hi Nicusha,

I was told that write from dictation is the most important that affects your listening and writing section. I did not do 2 Write from Dictation Questions as I was running out of time. Thankfully, I still managed to grab 79 in both writing and listening.

Things to improve listening:
1. Make sure you write the WFD word for word, for example, if you miss "a" or "the" or other small little words, you will be penalised.
2. Some speaking sections affects listening - repeat sentences, retell lectures, answer short questions. 
3. Summarise spoken text 

If you do these three sections well, I believe your listening score will improve significantly.

All the best!

David


----------



## david_lie

niko2222 said:


> My scores
> L 73
> R 84
> S 90
> W 71
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammer 73
> Oral fluency 82
> Pronuciation 90
> spelling 20
> Vocabulary 90
> Written discourse 79
> 
> If the spelling went up to at least to 50 would i have a good chance of Communicative skills over 79 in all 4 sections?


Hi Niko2222,

I suspect you did not do well in the dictation section, as your writing and listening are lower in general. Also, check the content in your essays and summarise texts. I was told that spelling does not contribute much in PTE but again, you should not be scoring that low. Make sure you do check your words. 

All the best!

David


----------



## niko2222

Will do. I seen someone saying it was a point per spelling mistake but not sure if that is true.
Thanks


----------



## nimit.s

*PTE Rescore ?*

Friends,

My First Attempt score is as follows:
L/R/S/W : 78/79/79/81 
Grammer: 75
Oral Fluency: 67
Pronunciation: 89
Spelling: 77
Vocabulary: 83
Written Discourse: 79

I'm quite certain that i did well in listening in comparison to other sections.
Do you think that shall i go for a re-scoring?

Did anyone tried re-scoring in the past ?
Any suggestions in this regard ?

Thanks..!!


----------



## Ilay

david_lie said:


> Hi Niko2222,
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you did not do well in the dictation section, as your writing and listening are lower in general. Also, check the content in your essays and summarise texts. I was told that spelling does not contribute much in PTE but again, you should not be scoring that low. Make sure you do check your words.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> David




Well im telling you it contributes more than written discourse and vocabulary. I got 86 with 60 vocab and wd but 90 grammar and spelling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

nimit.s said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> My First Attempt score is as follows:
> 
> L/R/S/W : 78/79/79/81
> 
> Grammer: 75
> 
> Oral Fluency: 67
> 
> Pronunciation: 89
> 
> Spelling: 77
> 
> Vocabulary: 83
> 
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite certain that i did well in listening in comparison to other sections.
> 
> Do you think that shall i go for a re-scoring?
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone tried re-scoring in the past ?
> 
> Any suggestions in this regard ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..!!




Dont even bother, it is software assessing you mate, not a human sitting behind the commuter and assessing you. Whats in its out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

david_lie said:


> Hi Niko2222,
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you did not do well in the dictation section, as your writing and listening are lower in general. Also, check the content in your essays and summarise texts. I was told that spelling does not contribute much in PTE but again, you should not be scoring that low. Make sure you do check your words.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> David




I doubt Niko would have heard the sentences wrong as he is English..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## niko2222

Fair enough. Done mock test B there. 
L81
R75
S75
W82


----------



## piyush_n

Can anyone please confirm the validity of PTE score. Is it 3 years or 2 years for immigration purpose


----------



## bapudamunda

piyush_n said:


> Can anyone please confirm the validity of PTE score. Is it 3 years or 2 years for immigration purpose




Validity is written on you score card. It's 2 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Nicusha said:


> Good day Ptera.
> I would like to ask how improve listening?
> In real exam I got 3 sentences in WFD and it was quite straight forward.
> How to work on Speaking part?
> I'm a gold subscriber in e2.
> 
> Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.


Hello Nicusha.
I believe listening is all about good note taking for such tasks as summarize spoken text, highlight correct summary and MCMA. If you do all WFD correct and use the strategy from e2language for summarize spoken text (important min 65-70 words) you will be fine. I´ve never choosen more than one answer for MCMA because I was never sure. Try to do all fill in the blanks and also highlight incorrect words correct. 
To cut the long story short, practice a lot to take notes and listen carefully at the same time. Once I was able to do well in this, I started to score above 79+ in listening.
Good luck!


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,
Below is my PTE-A score. 
Listening -81
Reading- 73
Speaking- 76
Writing - 83

Is it possible to cross 79 from here??Please suggest?If anyone has done this, please guide.


----------



## prank123

shekharghosh7 said:


> First of all Congratulations buddy. Your hard work has been rewarded and good luck to you.


Excellent score, finally your hard work paid off. You are really motivating many people likes me who is struggling with IELTS ... Even after hard work and dedication to it.. I made three attempts ... failed .....L\R\W\S-8/8/6/6,7/7.5/6/6/6, 6.5/6/5.5/5.5....really hate now IELTS.please share ... anything more.


----------



## myadav2784

My Actual PTE Score which I gave on 6th Feb was:-
Communicative Skills
Listening71
Reading68
Speaking83
Writing70

Enabling Skills
Grammar63
Oral Fluency90
Pronunciation73
Spelling74
Vocabulary58
Written Discourse77

Since i need 79+, so i gave Score practice test and the result is as follows:
Communicative Skills
Listening59
Reading53
Speaking64
Writing63

Enabling Skills
Grammar83
Oral Fluency80
Pronunciation17
Spelling69
Vocabulary66
Written Discourse90

I did not understand why this low and how can I improve to get 79+. Tomorrow is my exam Please suggest.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## david_lie

piyush_n said:


> Can anyone please confirm the validity of PTE score. Is it 3 years or 2 years for immigration purpose


For Aussie Immigration - 3 years.

For other institutions, I believe it will be till the expiry reported on the score card (2 years).


----------



## parthibanrey

Herc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to get 65+ in the PTE-A. However, something weird is happing. I did three mock tests and then took the real exam in October.
> I started to study again in January and took two mock test and for my surprise, my scoring in the speaking section dropped to almost 0 in pronunciation. Is there any chance of this be a technical issue? My scores are below.
> 
> PTE-A Mock A August
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 54
> Speaking 51
> Writing 59
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 37
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> PTE-A Mock B September
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 58
> Speaking 59
> Writing 63
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 43
> Spelling 84
> Vocabulary 87
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> PTE-A Mock A October
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 61
> Reading 54
> Speaking 51
> Writing 59
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 46
> Pronunciation 37
> Spelling 55
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> *PTE-Test - October
> *
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 65
> Reading 68
> Speaking 55
> Writing 64
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 78
> Oral Fluency 50
> Pronunciation 40
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 77
> 
> PTE-A Mock B January
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 60
> Reading 51
> Speaking 35
> Writing 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 82
> Oral Fluency 16
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 62
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> PTE-A Mock A Feb
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 59
> Reading 53
> Speaking 41
> Writing 62
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 17
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> Any suggestion? My next test will be in March.
> 
> Thanks!!


If any score is 10 means, computer gave u 10 instead of 0. Check your mic. There might be some unwanted noise in it.


----------



## Yusuf_

Hi experts 

I need analysis on my score as to where I'm lacking behind in Listening as I have received 90 in my previous test in speaking so I'm not worrier about speaking, 
Can u guys tell which part of listening is holding me back 

My Actual PTE Score which I gave on 7th Feb was:-
Communicative Skills
Listening 72
Reading 80
Speaking 74
Writing 82

Enabling Skills
Grammar: 81
Oral Fluency: 66
Pronunciation :90 
Spelling :87
Vocabulary:62
Written Discourse77

Please experts you advice and analysis on it. Would really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## adorablemax

piyush_n said:


> Can anyone please confirm the validity of PTE score. Is it 3 years or 2 years for immigration purpose


2 years.


----------



## adorablemax

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Below is my PTE-A score.
> Listening -81
> Reading- 73
> Speaking- 76
> Writing - 83
> 
> Is it possible to cross 79 from here??Please suggest?If anyone has done this, please guide.


Yes Of course this can be done. I am also sailing in the same boat. Lets wait for expert views on your scores first. 

My scores are: L/R/S/W - 83/75/90/77


----------



## adorablemax

nimit.s said:


> Friends,
> 
> My First Attempt score is as follows:
> L/R/S/W : 78/79/79/81
> Grammer: 75
> Oral Fluency: 67
> Pronunciation: 89
> Spelling: 77
> Vocabulary: 83
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> I'm quite certain that i did well in listening in comparison to other sections.
> Do you think that shall i go for a re-scoring?
> 
> Did anyone tried re-scoring in the past ?
> Any suggestions in this regard ?
> 
> Thanks..!!


Hard Luck mate! Best of luck for the next attempt.


----------



## adorablemax

shekharghosh7 said:


> First of all Congratulations buddy. Your hardwork has been rewarded and good luck to you.


Congrats Buddy.


----------



## adorablemax

Hello Everyone, 

Greetings!!

Gave my 1st attempt of PTE Exam yesterday. Based on below scores, just curious to know where did I screw up. 
How can I improve my score in the next attempt? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunilstiwari

I attempted PTE-A first time last week. Here are the scores. Please suggest!

L/R/S/W : 63/70/82/63 

Grammer: 66
Oral Fluency: 58
Pronunciation: 82
Spelling: 49
Vocabulary: 90
Written Discourse: 53


----------



## JASN2015

sunilstiwari said:


> I attempted PTE-A first time last week. Here are the scores. Please suggest!
> 
> L/R/S/W : 63/70/82/63
> 
> Grammer: 66
> Oral Fluency: 58
> Pronunciation: 82
> Spelling: 49
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse: 53


Hi mate,

Did you use any paid subscriptions?
What are study resources you used or you used a tutor ?
I'm also targeting 65 each


----------



## sunilstiwari

JASN2015 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Did you use any paid subscriptions?
> What are study resources you used or you used a tutor ?
> I'm also targeting 65 each


I did not take any paid subscription. However, I am looking to go with one to increase my score. I went through unpaid tutorials and gut feeling for the exam, hence the score.
High time to get these numbers rectified!


----------



## JASN2015

CarlGL said:


> I just did my 1st PTE exam couple days ago and scored 90/90/90/89. I'd like to thank everyone for their tips and ideas. I sincerely recommend using E2 Language and their Youtube videos. Just keep it simple and keep on pushing.
> 
> For those wondering, I spent 1 week of intense studying and did 1 Mock Test the night before. In the mock test I got a similar result to this one, and I also found that the mock test was more difficult than the actual exam. Some of the describe images were so basic that I struggled to come up with things to say about them... I was prepared for graphs and line charts - not a diagram of a battery and a lamp.
> 
> I wish I had more food to eat because at 7:30 PM after a full day of work your brain feels quite slow. I wish they allowed coffee during the tests.
> 
> I wish everyone else the best of luck.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Carl



Congratulations mate


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> Finally, scored 79+ in PTE after 7th attempts in PTE & 1 IELTS attempt! Maybe my story will encourage some people who struggle with PTE and whose English is not perfect!
> I can only say that everything is possible!
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> One year ago I thought 60 points in my occupation would be be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 34).
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76.
> It was unbelievable for me and I was soo happy! After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it´s not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score yesterday L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80
> 
> I´ve been following this group for 1 year. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! Believe me, many people at my work have laughed at me and said that it´s destiny and that I should give up with Australia and PTE and with wasting my money.
> My recommendations:
> E2language subscription (work very nice for speaking). Just follows their tips and you can score 90!
> Writing Essay I used a template (These days, there is an ongoing debate..). You can look for it here in many posts. For the rest would only mention that write from dictation is a very important part for writing & listening!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> Now I have 70 points for 189 subclass. I hope that the cutoff will come down and I will get my invite soon! Please wish me good luck!;-)
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> IELTS (November 2016) L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


Congratulations friend,
What a motivative story,I think it can inspired anyone to anything.
I'm in the same boat , sometimes worst than that having 3 daughters. I fedup with sitting IELTS again and again to score 7 in each.
After reading your story ,I thought to do PTE to score 65+ .
Please guide me what are the study resources should I use ?

Is it enough to refer e2english YouTube videos ?
Your guidance will be really a big help for me because I'm very newer for PTE and having weak in English.


----------



## Ptera

JASN2015 said:


> Congratulations friend,
> What a motivative story,I think it can inspired anyone to anything.
> I'm in the same boat , sometimes worst than that having 3 daughters. I fedup with sitting IELTS again and again to score 7 in each.
> After reading your story ,I thought to do PTE to score 65+ .
> Please guide me what are the study resources should I use ?
> 
> Is it enough to refer e2english YouTube videos ?
> Your guidance will be really a big help for me because I'm very newer for PTE and having weak in English.


Hi mate,
I believe you will achieve 65+ in first attempt. Your IELTS score is good enough. I would recommend e2language bronze package. Just invest one time around 140$ and you will get 65+ in first attempt. They have also free materials on youtube but not for every task and not so many. I recommend the subscription which includes a lot of parctice materials, explanations about every task, methods how to crack every task. Especially speaking part is very usefeful. In one month you will be able to achieve your score!
Good luck!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Your Grammer and Written Disclosure scores are low. Same was my case.. you might need to work more on Essay writing, precise writing and general grammer where ever we have to write in any section. This should improve your score..
Practise some more mock exams..



adorablemax said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> Gave my 1st attempt of PTE Exam yesterday. Based on below scores, just curious to know where did I screw up.
> How can I improve my score in the next attempt?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicusha

david_lie said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> I was told that write from dictation is the most important that affects your listening and writing section. I did not do 2 Write from Dictation Questions as I was running out of time. Thankfully, I still managed to grab 79 in both writing and listening.
> 
> Things to improve listening:
> 1. Make sure you write the WFD word for word, for example, if you miss "a" or "the" or other small little words, you will be penalised.
> 2. Some speaking sections affects listening - repeat sentences, retell lectures, answer short questions.
> 3. Summarise spoken text
> 
> If you do these three sections well, I believe your listening score will improve significantly.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> David


Thank you for sharing


----------



## Nicusha

Ptera said:


> Hello Nicusha.
> I believe listening is all about good note taking for such tasks as summarize spoken text, highlight correct summary and MCMA. If you do all WFD correct and use the strategy from e2language for summarize spoken text (important min 65-70 words) you will be fine. I´ve never choosen more than one answer for MCMA because I was never sure. Try to do all fill in the blanks and also highlight incorrect words correct.
> To cut the long story short, practice a lot to take notes and listen carefully at the same time. Once I was able to do well in this, I started to score above 79+ in listening.
> Good luck!




Thank you for sharing
Ptera how do you take notes? Do you write whole sentences? 
How did you practise repeat sentence?


----------



## adorablemax

As far as I remember, I did pretty well in essay. I might have messed up in Summarized Written text and Reorder paragraphs. Could these 2 be possible reasons of low scores?



Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Your Grammer and Written Disclosure scores are low. Same was my case.. you might need to work more on Essay writing, precise writing and general grammer where ever we have to write in any section. This should improve your score..
> Practise some more mock exams..


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> I believe you will achieve 65+ in first attempt. Your IELTS score is good enough. I would recommend e2language bronze package. Just invest one time around 140$ and you will get 65+ in first attempt. They have also free materials on youtube but not for every task and not so many. I recommend the subscription which includes a lot of parctice materials, explanations about every task, methods how to crack every task. Especially speaking part is very usefeful. In one month you will be able to achieve your score!
> Good luck!


Thank you very much for your reply mate,
I would follow your guidelines and let you know the progress.
thank you ones again friend Ptera


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Ptera said:


> Hello Nicusha.
> I believe listening is all about good note taking for such tasks as summarize spoken text, highlight correct summary and MCMA. If you do all WFD correct and use the strategy from e2language for summarize spoken text (important min 65-70 words) you will be fine. I´ve never choosen more than one answer for MCMA because I was never sure. Try to do all fill in the blanks and also highlight incorrect words correct.
> To cut the long story short, practice a lot to take notes and listen carefully at the same time. Once I was able to do well in this, I started to score above 79+ in listening.
> Good luck!


Hi
If you score 1 answer for mcma, is it ok.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda

prank123 said:


> Excellent score, finally your hard work paid off. You are really motivating many people likes me who is struggling with IELTS ... Even after hard work and dedication to it.. I made three attempts ... failed .....L\R\W\S-8/8/6/6,7/7.5/6/6/6, 6.5/6/5.5/5.5....really hate now IELTS.please share ... anything more.




They never give marks in speaking and writting. Don't know what their examiners want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

Hi Everyone, thanks every one for the excellent contribution to this forum. I appeared on exam yesterday and it didn't went quite well. I ran out of time in listening section and missed two WFD dictation. I don't know what happened but i when i completed the 9 part i realized i was left with 5 minutes only and honestly i didn't focused and tried to complete all the parts.

My essay topic was on climate change. what area of study i will choose for the climate change and why?

Still hopeful


----------



## Loverj24

*Please review my Essay*

Hi Freinds - I wrote 2 essays. Please can someone review them:

_Essay Topic:_
Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additionally funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors.
Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.

My essay:

_Advertisements are definitely a great way to attract more customers. They increase sales and revenue for the company and creates a stronghold for the company in the marketplace. However, in my opinion, advertising in schools is not good for children as advertisements tend to exploit young minds.

Children are like moulds, their minds can take shape of whatever they see that goes around them. We must make sure not to play with their fragile mindsets and should not allows on school premises. By looking at these marketing gimmicks children tend to imitate whats being portrayed. This creates a sense of false belonging and some children might start living in an imaginary world.

Furthermore, commercial advertisements always show the brighter side of things. Companies tend to promote only the brighter side of what the world wants to see. They only show the pros of their products and often hide the cons. Children get carried away easily by these falsing commercials and try to imitate the subject that is being portrayed. For example, an advertisement for a healthy chocolate drink might show how nutritious the chocolate drink is, but in reality, it might not even have an ounce of nutrition.

To conclude, the thought process of children is very fragile and we must not allow advertising companies play with it.
_

Essay Topic:

Some people believe that exploring outer space is important because it expands human knowledge and might lead to discoveries that will benefit humanity in the future. Other people believe that space exploration is a waste of money that could be better spent solving immediate problems here on Earth.

Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.

_Space research is the buzz word these days, big business houses are spending millions and trillions of dollars on this research and all for a common goal, the benefit of humanity. In my opinion, it is not a waste of money. Past results of space research have proven results that it is definitely a must for the benefit of humankind.

A couple of decades back when Neil Armstrong placed his foot on the moon, millions of viewers watched that event live on television. No one had ever ventured so far into space. Neil and his fellow astronauts conducted several scientific experiments and brought back many samples to earth so that scientists could study them further. The studies revealed not only about the moon but also revealed a lot of information about our own planted Earth. After gathering all the data NASA scientists were able to launch the LANDSAT satellite. The benefits of which we are reaping today by getting predictions on weather forecasts.

Recently, Elon Musk through his ambitions space programme SpaceX launched a Tesla car into space. The benefits of this study revealed that space exploration can save millions of dollars by using reusable rockets. SpaceX success revealed that one does not need to invest in new rockets everytime they wanted to explore space.

Hence, there is a sister planet out there just waiting to be releved by the research happening in space technology.

_


----------



## dipesh_handa

Hi Guys,

I have received PTE result yesterday and the following is my scores:
L/R/S/W: 73/71/71/73

Points as per Australian immigration requirement: 65

Should I lodge my application with 65 points?

Request inputs.

Regards,
Dipesh


----------



## dipesh_handa

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received PTE result yesterday and the following is my scores:
> L/R/S/W: 73/71/71/73
> 
> Points as per Australian immigration requirement: 65
> 
> Should I lodge my application with 65 points?
> 
> Request inputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Dipesh


I am opting for Electronics Engineer category and for 189 VISA category.


----------



## Ptera

Nicusha said:


> Thank you for sharing
> Ptera how do you take notes? Do you write whole sentences?
> How did you practise repeat sentence?


Hi Nicusha,
I took down the short phrases such as for example: 
Environment issues  not good for humans
Climate change  need for reduced emissions
Overpopulation is a problem developing countries..
Afterwards, you can write full sentences using these phrases and your mind (you need to be able to listen carefully).
You need to practice listen and writing at the same time. After couple of days practice, you will be able to do well in these tasks.

Repeat sentence I just practiced it almost every day. To be honest, I didn´t repeat almost the half of all sentences but still scored 90. 
If you don´t know what to say, just say something like atdgad, adasda asd)) I did it this way;-)


----------



## austaspirant

Ptera said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> I took down the short phrases such as for example:
> Environment issues  not good for humans
> Climate change  need for reduced emissions
> Overpopulation is a problem developing countries..
> Afterwards, you can write full sentences using these phrases and your mind (you need to be able to listen carefully).
> You need to practice listen and writing at the same time. After couple of days practice, you will be able to do well in these tasks.
> 
> Repeat sentence I just practiced it almost every day. To be honest, I didn´t repeat almost the half of all sentences but still scored 90.
> If you don´t know what to say, just say something like atdgad, adasda asd)) I did it this way;-)



I agree with Ptera, I also just spoke without hesitation in repeat sentences as in my exam all sentences were very long. Hence, the key is to speak confidently with proper meaning.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Ptera said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> I took down the short phrases such as for example:
> Environment issues  not good for humans
> Climate change  need for reduced emissions
> Overpopulation is a problem developing countries..
> Afterwards, you can write full sentences using these phrases and your mind (you need to be able to listen carefully).
> You need to practice listen and writing at the same time. After couple of days practice, you will be able to do well in these tasks.
> 
> Repeat sentence I just practiced it almost every day. To be honest, I didn´t repeat almost the half of all sentences but still scored 90.
> If you don´t know what to say, just say something like atdgad, adasda asd)) I did it this way;-)


Woow..Thats interesting..


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi experts,

In some types of questions, suppose W.F.dictation, while speaker say ten meters or twenty kilograms , then can we write it as 10m or 20kg ? will they get it as correct answer?


----------



## Ilay

Loverj24 said:


> Hi Freinds - I wrote 2 essays. Please can someone review them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My essay:
> 
> 
> 
> _Advertising is definitely a great way to attract more customers. It increases sales and revenue for businesses ( a company) and create a stronghold for the businesses ( the company) in a marketplace. However, I am inclined to believe that advertising in schools is not good for young brains that are still in the phase of development and can be easily manipulated. This essay will discuss the reasons why school boards should not be used to solicit funds for public schools and suggest some other ways to acquire money.( we are not talking about any kind of advertisement, we are talking about asking money from parents to support public schools in the form of advertising at schools)
> 
> 
> Children are like moulds, their minds can take the shape of whatever they see that goes around them. ( topic sentence) We must ensure that they are not exposed to anything but education and entertainment, which are all and only things a child should be worried about as their innocent minds should not be littered by the ads of money concerns of public schools. ( supportive sentence) for instance, It is indeed heart breaking when particularly children of low income families have to demand money from their parents because they think their school is poor, instead of asking help to buy a new pair of shoes. Thus, asking money from parents using children is unacceptable whether it is to help school or not, therefore this kind if issues should be addressed through different means. ( concluding sentence)
> 
> It is an undeniable fact too that governments are sometimes slow to meet the needs of public schools. There are many schools which lack many facilities that are required to support the education of youngsters as well as sports equipment with which they can utilise their energy in the right way. However, there are different ways of obtaining help or collecting money. For instance public schools can organise variety of events to sell handmade products of students or parents which is both fun and educational. Thus, this process can turn into a win-win situation without exploiting innocent children who have nothing to do with money.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that fundings of advertisements for school should not be placed anywhere near a school and further school managements should be educated to address this issue in different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, i am not an essay expert but both of your essays miss the essence of writing essays in my opinion. I tried to rewrite one if your essays as much as I could perhaps with many mistakes as writing essays bore me the most. Your paragraphs arent coherent and doesn’t even answer the task question in the first essay. Dont take it to heart, i m just saying that you need to study how to write essay before you write it in my opinion. E2 jay templates seem to be one of the populars. I guess you can adopt his way or maybe someone else’s who nailed pte writing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk_


----------



## Ilay

Loverj24 said:


> Hi Freinds - I wrote 2 essays. Please can someone review them:
> 
> 
> 
> _Essay Topic:_
> 
> Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additionally funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors.
> 
> Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
> 
> 
> 
> My essay:
> 
> 
> 
> _Advertisements are definitely a great way to attract more customers. They increase sales and revenue for the company and creates a stronghold for the company in the marketplace. However, in my opinion, advertising in schools is not good for children as advertisements tend to exploit young minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Children are like moulds, their minds can take shape of whatever they see that goes around them. We must make sure not to play with their fragile mindsets and should not allows on school premises. By looking at these marketing gimmicks children tend to imitate whats being portrayed. This creates a sense of false belonging and some children might start living in an imaginary world.
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, commercial advertisements always show the brighter side of things. Companies tend to promote only the brighter side of what the world wants to see. They only show the pros of their products and often hide the cons. Children get carried away easily by these falsing commercials and try to imitate the subject that is being portrayed. For example, an advertisement for a healthy chocolate drink might show how nutritious the chocolate drink is, but in reality, it might not even have an ounce of nutrition.
> 
> 
> 
> To conclude, the thought process of children is very fragile and we must not allow advertising companies play with it.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Essay Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people believe that exploring outer space is important because it expands human knowledge and might lead to discoveries that will benefit humanity in the future. Other people believe that space exploration is a waste of money that could be better spent solving immediate problems here on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
> 
> 
> 
> _Space research is the buzz word these days, big business houses are spending millions and trillions of dollars on this research and all for a common goal, the benefit of humanity. In my opinion, it is not a waste of money. Past results of space research have proven results that it is definitely a must for the benefit of humankind.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of decades back when Neil Armstrong placed his foot on the moon, millions of viewers watched that event live on television. No one had ever ventured so far into space. Neil and his fellow astronauts conducted several scientific experiments and brought back many samples to earth so that scientists could study them further. The studies revealed not only about the moon but also revealed a lot of information about our own planted Earth. After gathering all the data NASA scientists were able to launch the LANDSAT satellite. The benefits of which we are reaping today by getting predictions on weather forecasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, Elon Musk through his ambitions space programme SpaceX launched a Tesla car into space. The benefits of this study revealed that space exploration can save millions of dollars by using reusable rockets. SpaceX success revealed that one does not need to invest in new rockets everytime they wanted to explore space.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, there is a sister planet out there just waiting to be releved by the research happening in space technology.
> 
> 
> 
> _






Loverj24 said:


> Hi Freinds - I wrote 2 essays. Please can someone review them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My essay:
> 
> 
> 
> _Advertising is definitely a great way to attract more customers. It increases sales and revenue for businesses ( a company) and create a stronghold for the businesses ( the company) in a marketplace. However, I am inclined to believe that advertising in schools is not good for young brains that are still in the phase of development and can be easily manipulated. This essay will discuss the reasons why school boards should not be used to solicit funds for public schools and suggest some other ways to acquire money.( we are not talking about any kind of advertisement, we are talking about asking money from parents to support public schools in the form of advertising at schools)
> 
> 
> Children are like moulds, their minds can take the shape of whatever they see that goes around them. ( topic sentence) We must ensure that they are not exposed to anything but education and entertainment, which are all and only things a child should be worried about as their innocent minds should not be littered by the ads of money concerns of public schools. ( supportive sentence) for instance, It is indeed heart breaking when particularly children of low income families have to demand money from their parents because they think their school is poor, instead of asking help to buy a new pair of shoes. Thus, asking money from parents using children is unacceptable whether it is to help school or not, therefore this kind if issues should be addressed through different means. ( concluding sentence)
> 
> It is an undeniable fact too that governments are sometimes slow to meet the needs of public schools. There are many schools which lack many facilities that are required to support the education of youngsters as well as sports equipment with which they can utilise their energy in the right way. However, there are different ways of obtaining help or collecting money to complete these needs. For instance public schools can organise variety of events to sell handmade products of students or parents which is both fun and educational. Thus, this process can turn into a win-win situation without exploiting innocent children who have nothing to do with money.
> 
> In conclusion, the foregoing discussion propounds the view that fundings of advertisements for school should not be placed anywhere near a school and further school managements should be educated to address this issue in different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, i am not an essay expert but both of your essays miss the essence of writing essays in my opinion. I tried to rewrite one if your essays as much as I could perhaps with many mistakes as writing essays bore me the most. Your paragraphs arent coherent and doesn’t even answer the task question in the first essay. Dont take it to heart, i m just saying that you need to study how to write essay before you write it in my opinion. E2 jay templates seem to be one of the populars. I guess you can adopt his way or maybe someone else’s who nailed pte writing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk_


----------



## Ilay

Ptera said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> I took down the short phrases such as for example:
> 
> Environment issues  not good for humans
> 
> Climate change  need for reduced emissions
> 
> Overpopulation is a problem developing countries..
> 
> Afterwards, you can write full sentences using these phrases and your mind (you need to be able to listen carefully).
> 
> You need to practice listen and writing at the same time. After couple of days practice, you will be able to do well in these tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat sentence I just practiced it almost every day. To be honest, I didn´t repeat almost the half of all sentences but still scored 90.
> 
> If you don´t know what to say, just say something like atdgad, adasda asd)) I did it this way;-)




Adsgag dasdagagta sa Ptera 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> In some types of questions, suppose W.F.dictation, while speaker say ten meters or twenty kilograms , then can we write it as 10m or 20kg ? will they get it as correct answer?


Better to write ten meters and twenty kilograms instead of 10 m or 20 kg.


----------



## JASN2015

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received PTE result yesterday and the following is my scores:
> L/R/S/W: 73/71/71/73
> 
> Points as per Australian immigration requirement: 65
> 
> Should I lodge my application with 65 points?
> 
> Request inputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Dipesh


Post is not clear mate


----------



## KasunTharaka

dipesh_handa said:


> I am opting for Electronics Engineer category and for 189 VISA category.


Yes You should.
Lodge an EOI with 65 pts for bth 189 &190 and at the same time, try to get 79 each(20 pts) from PTE.
Then later on you can update your EOI with 75 .Before that you might be get invited from state if you are lucky enough.


----------



## KasunTharaka

austaspirant said:


> Better to write ten meters and twenty kilograms instead of 10 m or 20 kg.


Oh is it? 
Thanks mate.


----------



## combatant

My PTE points are 
Reading 72, Speaking 74, Writing 73 and listening 66.

I question is, can i cross the 79+ barrier if I reattempt for the test. What are my chances?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

combatant said:


> My PTE points are
> Reading 72, Speaking 74, Writing 73 and listening 66.
> 
> I question is, can i cross the 79+ barrier if I reattempt for the test. What are my chances?


Keep trying, but it's a costly affair. Many of them were able to improve after 5 attempts.


----------



## shrutig288

Hi everyone,
I recently gave my PTE EXAM with scores R 77, L 90, W 86, S 86. 
Just 2 marks short in Reading section. 
I'm sure the trouble is in Reorder paragraphs section as they are quite ambiguous most of the times and I used to mess them up in practice\mock tests as well. Is there any resource I can refer to improve my Reading & mainly Reorder paragraphs section score.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## austaspirant

shrutig288 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently gave my PTE EXAM with scores R 77, L 90, W 86, S 86.
> Just 2 marks short in Reading section.
> I'm sure the trouble is in Reorder paragraphs section as they are quite ambiguous most of the times and I used to mess them up in practice\mock tests as well. Is there any resource I can refer to improve my Reading & mainly Reorder paragraphs section score.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can refer the below URL:

https://ptestudy.com/pratice/detail/?cate=31


----------



## andrearios

austaspirant said:


> You can refer the below URL:
> 
> https://ptestudy.com/pratice/detail/?cate=31


Hello, I´m having a hard time trying to resolve the re-order paragraph from that website. Is it just me o it is really difficult ?


----------



## niko2222

shrutig288 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently gave my PTE EXAM with scores R 77, L 90, W 86, S 86.
> Just 2 marks short in Reading section.
> I'm sure the trouble is in Reorder paragraphs section as they are quite ambiguous most of the times and I used to mess them up in practice\mock tests as well. Is there any resource I can refer to improve my Reading & mainly Reorder paragraphs section score.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


How was your enabling skills ? you should get next time.


----------



## niko2222

How was your Enabling skills? You should get next time.


----------



## ksyuen

Hi guys,

I finally defeated PTE with 90/90/82/90 (LRSW) points after 5 attempts.

Thanks for all the helpful post and tips shared here.


----------



## KasunTharaka

ksyuen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally defeated PTE with 90/90/82/90 (LRSW) points after 5 attempts.
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful post and tips shared here.


Congratz mate.


----------



## Loverj24

andrearios said:


> Hello, I´m having a hard time trying to resolve the re-order paragraph from that website. Is it just me o it is really difficult ?


Yes - it's difficult - I too tried all 100 and maybe got only 20 correct.


----------



## shrutig288

niko2222 said:


> How was your Enabling skills? You should get next time.


I scored 90 in all enabling skills except 70 in Oral fluency only.


----------



## Simran_1

Its difficult to get a call with 65 points. 



dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received PTE result yesterday and the following is my scores:
> L/R/S/W: 73/71/71/73
> 
> Points as per Australian immigration requirement: 65
> 
> Should I lodge my application with 65 points?
> 
> Request inputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Dipesh


----------



## shrutig288

austaspirant said:


> You can refer the below URL:


Thanks mate, I'll try these!


----------



## venki276

Hi Guys,

I just did my PTE A mock test 1.

Below are my scores:

L/R/S/W 74/64/52/77

Vocab, WD & Grammar all 90
Spelling 69
Oral fluency 42
And surprisingly my pronunciation is 10.

I don't see any fault with the Mic that I have used. As I replayed the recorded audio and I found it quite clear.

I tried few speech-to-notes softwares and most of them were able to translate my speech accurately.

What else could be the problem? Appreciate any suggestions or tips.

Thanks.


----------



## venki276

I have one more question.

If I re-take PTE-A mock test 1, will the same questions appear or will it completely be a new test?


----------



## venki276

venki276 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my PTE A mock test 1.
> 
> Below are my scores:
> 
> L/R/S/W 74/64/52/77
> 
> Vocab, WD & Grammar all 90
> Spelling 69
> Oral fluency 42
> And surprisingly my pronunciation is 10.
> 
> I don't see any fault with the Mic that I have used. As I replayed the recorded audio and I found it quite clear.
> 
> I tried few speech-to-notes softwares and most of them were able to translate my speech accurately.
> 
> What else could be the problem? Appreciate any suggestions or tips.
> 
> Thanks.


Just found out that my Mic is the culprit. I used a different Mic and compared few audio samples. I found out that the new Mic is 100 times more clearer.


----------



## AbhishekSingh

Hi Guys, just got my PTE results and i aced it this time with L 84, R,W,S - 90's. I am really thankful to the group of people here who shared their valuable input. I would love to help out anyone who might need any help here.
P.S: This was my second attempt missed the fist one by a whisker. It was quite tough this time around compared to the first. I don't know if it's just me but feel like PTE is getting tougher.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

Hello guys, I have booked for Pte, I hv to appear on 22nd Feb. Pls advise how to prepare in such short time.


----------



## IMG_SL

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hi Guys, just got my PTE results and i aced it this time with L 84, R,W,S - 90's. I am really thankful to the group of people here who shared their valuable input. I would love to help out anyone who might need any help here.
> P.S: This was my second attempt missed the fist one by a whisker. It was quite tough this time around compared to the first. I don't know if it's just me but feel like PTE is getting tougher.


Hey,

Did you use key words from speeches in re tell lecture and summarise spoken text?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekSingh

IMG_SL said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you use key words from speeches in re tell lecture and summarise spoken text?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


I am sorry i didn't quite understand the question? Is there a way you can complete retell lecture & summarize spoken text without using the keywords ?


----------



## AbhishekSingh

AbhishekSingh said:


> I am sorry i didn't quite understand the question? Is there a way you can complete retell lecture & summarize spoken text without using the keywords ?


Retell lecture was the toughest section for me, i was give a lecture on the political situation on England with lots of facts and figures. I made sure i was able to write down the information sufficient for 4 complete sentences. 

SST was comparatively easier i got the same topics as my previous test. I took down keywords only when necessary but made sure i understand the theme of the spoken lecture. Which helped me paraphrase things.


----------



## IMG_SL

AbhishekSingh said:


> Retell lecture was the toughest section for me, i was give a lecture on the political situation on England with lots of facts and figures. I made sure i was able to write down the information sufficient for 4 complete sentences.
> 
> SST was comparatively easier i got the same topics as my previous test. I took down keywords only when necessary but made sure i understand the theme of the spoken lecture. Which helped me paraphrase things.


Thanks. Got it.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hi Guys, just got my PTE results and i aced it this time with L 84, R,W,S - 90's. I am really thankful to the group of people here who shared their valuable input. I would love to help out anyone who might need any help here.
> P.S: This was my second attempt missed the fist one by a whisker. It was quite tough this time around compared to the first. I don't know if it's just me but feel like PTE is getting tougher.


any tips for swt and the essay ?


----------



## vipinkumar

*Got Score in PTE scored Mock exam*

PTE Score mock exam 2 64566442. LRWS
PTE Score mock exam 1 56545643 LRWS

Can you please advise how it will reflect on main exam that is tomorrow..

I am getting less markes here in speaking only 42

Please advise.

Thanks
Vipin


----------



## nehaneha

*Pte*

Hi all,
I got my results, missed it this time with few marks,
Can you please suggest what you think I am lacking in.
Below are my scores:-
L/R/S/W 78/83/90/76

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 86
Spelling 89
Vocabulary 82
Written Discourse 90

Please suggest me how can I crack it next time.
Thanks,


----------



## AbhishekSingh

vipinkumar said:


> PTE Score mock exam 2 64566442. LRWS
> PTE Score mock exam 1 56545643 LRWS
> 
> Can you please advise how it will reflect on main exam that is tomorrow..
> 
> I am getting less markes here in speaking only 42
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Vipin



I haven't given any mocks myself but the general consensus here has been that it's significantly tougher and people tend to score higher in the real exam. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## AbhishekSingh

mike129 said:


> AbhishekSingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, just got my PTE results and i aced it this time with L 84, R,W,S - 90's. I am really thankful to the group of people here who shared their valuable input. I would love to help out anyone who might need any help here.
> P.S: This was my second attempt missed the fist one by a whisker. It was quite tough this time around compared to the first. I don't know if it's just me but feel like PTE is getting tougher.
> 
> 
> 
> any tips for swt and the essay ?
Click to expand...

I would recommend Navjot brar videos on YouTube for SWT's and E2 pattern for writing essay.

All my SWT's we're approximately of 30 words with paraphrasing and couple of fancy words.


----------



## SG

nehaneha said:


> Hi all,
> I got my results, missed it this time with few marks,
> Can you please suggest what you think I am lacking in.
> Below are my scores:-
> L/R/S/W 78/83/90/76
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 86
> Spelling 89
> Vocabulary 82
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Please suggest me how can I crack it next time.
> Thanks,


Hi Neha,

You require finishing touch kind of practice in Listening and Writing. Suggestions are for the last one which is Writing from Dictation, Summarize Spoken Text. Practice these more number of times. For essay, try to use 10-12 fancy words as mentioned in Navjot Brar YouTube videos. Try to follow the E2Language pattern. Try to make notes in a flowchart format.

Good Luck!

Thanks,
Shekhar


----------



## SG

vipinkumar said:


> PTE Score mock exam 2 64566442. LRWS
> PTE Score mock exam 1 56545643 LRWS
> 
> Can you please advise how it will reflect on main exam that is tomorrow..
> 
> I am getting less markes here in speaking only 42
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Vipin


Hi Vipin,

Don't get too nervous as you mentioned you have main exam tomorrow. Try to calm and cool yourself before the exam. Concentrate more on what is there in front of the screen. Speak in a moderate speed. Don't rush into it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Queenie9072

Hi all, 

I took PTE last year & got 75 overall which is enough for me to get a registration as a nurse & apply EOI with 65. However, with the current situation, I was thinking to retake to increase my chance to be invited. Can anyone please suggest what I can do to improve my score to 79+ on all bands if my score is as follow. 
Communicative Skills
Listening 74
Reading 75
Speaking 72
Writing 77


Enabling Skills

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 67
Pronunciation 60
Spelling 80
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 83

Clearly I have to work very hard on pronunciation & fluency but not quite sure why communicative skills for Listening, Reading & Writing havent reached over 79+ while I had very good score for enabling skills. TIA


----------



## SG

mike129 said:


> any tips for swt and the essay ?


Hi Mike,

For SWT, use comma, semicolon. In case you think the sentence is not correct, just modify it. For Essay, try to check the YouTube videos of E2Language and also see Navjot Brar YouTube videos. Try to maintain a flowchart. Try to use 10-12 fancy words in your essay. Try to follow
1. Introduction - Rewrite the topic, support the first sentence, write what's your opinion.
2. Paragraph 1 - 4 sentences - opening sentence, support sentence (support the opening sentence), give one example, conclusion.
3. Paragraph 2 - same as Paragraph 1 (4 sentences - opening sentence, support sentence (support the opening sentence), give one example, conclusion).
4. Conclusion - Rewrite the first sentence (topic). Conclude by starting the sentence: Overall / In conclusion.


----------



## SG

Queenie9072 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took PTE last year & got 75 overall which is enough for me to get a registration as a nurse & apply EOI with 65. However, with the current situation, I was thinking to retake to increase my chance to be invited. Can anyone please suggest what I can do to improve my score to 79+ on all bands if my score is as follow.
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 74
> Reading 75
> Speaking 72
> Writing 77
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 67
> Pronunciation 60
> Spelling 80
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 83
> 
> Clearly I have to work very hard on pronunciation & fluency but not quite sure why communicative skills for Listening, Reading & Writing havent reached over 79+ while I had very good score for enabling skills. TIA


Hi Queenie9072,

In case you are thinking of giving PTE again, I recommend you to check the E2Language and Navjot Brar YouTube videos. The writing content in your essay should be good enough. During SST, try to make notes in the flowchart concept. Write keywords and while speaking, try to make sentences using those keywords. Writing from Dictation - the words in the sentence should be in order.
Essay: 
Introduction - Rewrite the topic, write a supportive sentence to the first sentence. The third sentence you can start by writing, 'In my opinion'.
Paragraph 1: Opening sentence, supportive sentence to the opening sentence, one example, conclusion for this paragraph.
Paragraph 2: Opening sentence, supportive sentence to the opening sentence, one example, conclusion for this paragraph.
Conclusion: Rewrite the topic in different words. Conclude the essay using words like 'In conclusion' or 'Overall'.
In your case, just a finishing touch is required to gain 5 points each in every section. 
Good Luck to you.


----------



## nehaneha

Can someone please help me which one is the most reliable site to free practice different sections of Pte.
Thanks,
Neha


----------



## tharindu247

*professional year*

hi guys
sorry ,this one is not related to PTE 
but, I want to know which is the best place for doing professional year in Melbourne 
thanks


----------



## SG

nehaneha said:


> Can someone please help me which one is the most reliable site to free practice different sections of Pte.
> Thanks,
> Neha


Hi Neha,
Register in ptetutorials.com and click on Sample Questions. You get quite a few to practice for each sections.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?


Please help: confused:


----------



## AbhishekSingh

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?
> 
> 
> Please help: confused:


Happened with me as well had to wait for 11 days for my result to come out. I would suggest you to be patient and wait it out.
P.S: I have observed the delay in cases where there is stark difference in scores between overall score and one particular section. Eg you might have scored an overall 90 but 70 in writing. This is just a theory so your case might differ.


----------



## engineer874

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?
> 
> 
> Please help: confused:


It's your first attempt or second? I have attempted second time on 13th Feb in Riyadh KSA and still waiting for my results. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

AbhishekSingh said:


> Happened with me as well had to wait for 11 days for my result to come out. I would suggest you to be patient and wait it out.
> P.S: I have observed the delay in cases where there is stark difference in scores between overall score and one particular section. Eg you might have scored an overall 90 but 70 in writing. This is just a theory so your case might differ.


what were your scores?


----------



## AbhishekSingh

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> AbhishekSingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happened with me as well had to wait for 11 days for my result to come out. I would suggest you to be patient and wait it out.
> P.S: I have observed the delay in cases where there is stark difference in scores between overall score and one particular section. Eg you might have scored an overall 90 but 70 in writing. This is just a theory so your case might differ.
> 
> 
> 
> what were your scores?
Click to expand...

Got l/r/w/s - 90 90 70 81 in my first attempt


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi Seniors,

Right now i'm practicing with 'PTE Academic test builder -Macmilan' book with aid of E2 Jays structures.
I'm feeling that retell lecture exercises are bit easy to understand(But hard for me  ) and slow in speed.
I doubt actual RL recordings are how much complex and speed.
I'm really grateful if someone can share actual RL recording or at least model recording with real complexity as the exam.
Many Thanks.


----------



## SG

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Right now i'm practicing with 'PTE Academic test builder -Macmilan' book with aid of E2 Jays structures.
> I'm feeling that retell lecture exercises are bit easy to understand(But hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and slow in speed.
> I doubt actual RL recordings are how much complex and speed.
> I'm really grateful if someone can share actual RL recording or at least model recording with real complexity as the exam.
> Many Thanks.


Hi Kasun,
Register in ptetutorials.com and click on Sample Questions. You get quite a few to practice for each sections.


----------



## KasunTharaka

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Kasun,
> Register in ptetutorials.com and click on Sample Questions. You get quite a few to practice for each sections.


Many Thanks shekhar,
Will DO it.
Are these sample questions closely matching with real ones(i mean in the view of complexity) as per your experience?I never done PTE before, thats why.
Thanks again for details.


----------



## bapudamunda

has anyone used essay template and got 79+ marks for writing?


----------



## KasunTharaka

jbkhunda said:


> has anyone used essay template and got 79+ marks for writing?


As Shakar said, i'm using this structure.(E2 language Jay also recommending the same )

Introduction - Rewrite the topic, write a supportive sentence to the first sentence. The third sentence you can start by writing, 'In my opinion'.
Paragraph 1(4 sentences): Opening sentence, supportive sentence to the opening sentence, one example, conclusion for this paragraph.
Paragraph 2(4 sentences): Opening sentence, supportive sentence to the opening sentence, one example, conclusion for this paragraph.
Conclusion: Rewrite the topic in different words. Conclude the essay using words like 'In conclusion' or 'Overall'.

Actually this is a structure not a template.
As per my knowledge and according to Jay, do not align with template and instead of use and structure.This one is perfect I guess.
Cheers.


----------



## KasunTharaka

KasunTharaka said:


> Many Thanks shekhar,
> Will DO it.
> Are these sample questions closely matching with real ones(i mean in the view of complexity) as per your experience?I never done PTE before, thats why.
> Thanks again for details.





shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Kasun,
> Register in ptetutorials.com and click on Sample Questions. You get quite a few to practice for each sections.


Registered and now referring them.
feels like they are close enough as actual.
Thanks mate.


----------



## divnit

*Mixed material*

http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice

*Describe graph (Videos):*









*One of the most exhaustive materials for PTE:*

PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material
Free PTE Practice Test Online | PTE Academic Practice Materials


----------



## bapudamunda

KasunTharaka said:


> As Shakar said, i'm using this structure.(E2 language Jay also recommending the same )
> 
> Introduction - Rewrite the topic, write a supportive sentence to the first sentence. The third sentence you can start by writing, 'In my opinion'.
> Paragraph 1(4 sentences): Opening sentence, supportive sentence to the opening sentence, one example, conclusion for this paragraph.
> Paragraph 2(4 sentences): Opening sentence, supportive sentence to the opening sentence, one example, conclusion for this paragraph.
> Conclusion: Rewrite the topic in different words. Conclude the essay using words like 'In conclusion' or 'Overall'.
> 
> Actually this is a structure not a template.
> As per my knowledge and according to Jay, do not align with template and instead of use and structure.This one is perfect I guess.
> Cheers.


I had used E2LANGUAGE structure in my real exam. I'm going to attempt the exam again, so I was think to memorize the essay template if it gives good marks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

Anyone booked a slot for PTE exam recently in India ? I was surprised to see there was no tax calculated till the check out screen. Usually it is 10,255 + taxes that comes to somewhere close to 12,000+. 

Anybody booked the exam for just 10,255 ?


----------



## bapudamunda

sunilgovindan said:


> Anyone booked a slot for PTE exam recently in India ? I was surprised to see there was no tax calculated till the check out screen. Usually it is 10,255 + taxes that comes to somewhere close to 12,000+.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody booked the exam for just 10,255 ?




You can book PTE exam for Rs 11000/- using PTE voucher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

jbkhunda said:


> You can book PTE exam for Rs 11000/- using PTE voucher.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10,800 actually. In fact I bought a voucher for 10,800. But when I was trying to book a slot in Pearson website, the website was offering the same for 10,255. How is that possible ? Voucher is expensive than actual ??

During all my previous booking tax was calculated much ahead and the total amount charged to card was shown on the check-out screen.


----------



## Diggy

Please what is the consequence of combining British and American style of pronunciations in the speaking section.


----------



## SG

sunilgovindan said:


> Anyone booked a slot for PTE exam recently in India ? I was surprised to see there was no tax calculated till the check out screen. Usually it is 10,255 + taxes that comes to somewhere close to 12,000+.
> 
> Anybody booked the exam for just 10,255 ?


Hi Sunil,
If you book the PTE exam without voucher code, its going to cost you Rs. 10,255.00 + Rs. 1,845.90 (Tax) = Rs. 12,100.90


----------



## SG

KasunTharaka said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kasun,
> Register in ptetutorials.com and click on Sample Questions. You get quite a few to practice for each sections.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks shekhar,
> Will DO it.
> Are these sample questions closely matching with real ones(i mean in the view of complexity) as per your experience?I never done PTE before, thats why.
> Thanks again for details.
Click to expand...

Good Luck Kasun.


----------



## SG

KasunTharaka said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kasun,
> Register in ptetutorials.com and click on Sample Questions. You get quite a few to practice for each sections.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks shekhar,
> Will DO it.
> Are these sample questions closely matching with real ones(i mean in the view of complexity) as per your experience?I never done PTE before, thats why.
> Thanks again for details.
Click to expand...

Hi Kasun,
Yes, the sample questions match closely in terms of difficulty level with the real ones.


----------



## SG

Diggy said:


> Please what is the consequence of combining British and American style of pronunciations in the speaking section.


Hi,
Its recommended to speak in your native tone. In case there is a difference found in your boice tone/ accent during the entire course of exam, there 'might' be a chance of losing points. So, its recommended to speak as you do usually.


----------



## Nicusha

david_lie said:


> Hi Nicusha,
> 
> I was told that write from dictation is the most important that affects your listening and writing section. I did not do 2 Write from Dictation Questions as I was running out of time. Thankfully, I still managed to grab 79 in both writing and listening.
> 
> Things to improve listening:
> 1. Make sure you write the WFD word for word, for example, if you miss "a" or "the" or other small little words, you will be penalised.
> 2. Some speaking sections affects listening - repeat sentences, retell lectures, answer short questions.
> 3. Summarise spoken text
> 
> If you do these three sections well, I believe your listening score will improve significantly.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> David


David thank you for sharing.


----------



## Diggy

shekharghosh7 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please what is the consequence of combining British and American style of pronunciations in the speaking section.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Its recommended to speak in your native tone. In case there is a difference found in your boice tone/ accent during the entire course of exam, there 'might' be a chance of losing points. So, its recommended to speak as you do usually.
Click to expand...

You don't understand. I am not referring to accent. I mean pronunciation. For exam Americans pronounce "with" different from the British. So are other words like "water", "without". etc. Can I mix this methods of pronunciation in the test?


----------



## SacS

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?
> 
> 
> Please help: confused:


Hi,
I can see that you are a Qatar resident. Where did you give your PTE from as there is no PTE centers in Qatar


----------



## bapudamunda

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help: confused:




Did you get the result?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Diggy said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please what is the consequence of combining British and American style of pronunciations in the speaking section.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Its recommended to speak in your native tone. In case there is a difference found in your boice tone/ accent during the entire course of exam, there 'might' be a chance of losing points. So, its recommended to speak as you do usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. I am not referring to accent. I mean pronunciation. For exam Americans pronounce "with" different from the British. So are other words like "water", "without". etc. Can I mix this methods of pronunciation in the test?
Click to expand...

Yes, you can do that.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

divnit said:


> *Mixed material*
> 
> http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
> PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice
> 
> *Describe graph (Videos):*
> How to Describe Graphs and Trends in English
> Learn Business English - describing trends in a line chart - IELTS
> 
> *One of the most exhaustive materials for PTE:*
> 
> PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material
> Free PTE Practice Test Online | PTE Academic Practice Materials


Nice

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

jbkhunda said:


> UmairAbbasiQatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help: confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the result?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Umair,
Did you get your PTE Result ?


----------



## engineer874

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Umair,
> Did you get your PTE Result ?


I also gave exam on 13th Feb 2018 and still waiting for my results. PTE online chat said to wait one more day. This is my second attempt, don't know if its normal or not. Anybody faced same situation before? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

*PTE Center*

Anyone appeared @ following exam center -

Global Opportunities Pvt Ltd HS 27, Second Floor Kailash Colony Market Kailash Colony New Delhi Delhi 110048 India

If yes, please provide feedback.


----------



## Abhi

AbhishekSingh said:


> Hi Guys, just got my PTE results and i aced it this time with L 84, R,W,S - 90's. I am really thankful to the group of people here who shared their valuable input. I would love to help out anyone who might need any help here.
> P.S: This was my second attempt missed the fist one by a whisker. It was quite tough this time around compared to the first. I don't know if it's just me but feel like PTE is getting tougher.


Congrats Abhishek!

One query on describe image /retell lecture question types, were you able to conclude within 40 secs for all questions?

Is it necessary to conclude to get 80+? In the practice sets sometimes the image seems so complex, I tend to get lost in all the details. Is there a format or template you followed specific to DI/RL? 


Kind Regards,
Abhi 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NetworkEngineer

Hi Guys, 

For those of you who attempt the exam recently, what kind of describe image have you got? Some people are saying that lately there have been more general pictures than graphs. 

Cheers!


----------



## engineer874

NetworkEngineer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who attempt the exam recently, what kind of describe image have you got? Some people are saying that lately there have been more general pictures than graphs.
> 
> Cheers!


Recently attempted, got pie chart, table, bar graph, line graph etc..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

NetworkEngineer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who attempt the exam recently, what kind of describe image have you got? Some people are saying that lately there have been more general pictures than graphs.
> 
> Cheers!


1 pie chart
2 bar graphs
1 double bar graph
1 image with a couple of lines written within the triangle and also 3 circles next to it
1 line graph


----------



## SG

aussiedream87 said:


> 1 pie chart
> 2 bar graphs
> 1 double bar graph
> 1 image with a couple of lines written within the triangle and also 3 circles next to it
> 1 line graph


Line graph, Bar graph, Map, Pie chart, double bar graphs.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

What could have gone wrong in below scores pls.

L/R/S/W - 73/73/81/76
OF - 69
Pronunciation - 59
Spelling - 75
WD - 90
G - 86
V-85

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekSingh

NetworkEngineer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who attempt the exam recently, what kind of describe image have you got? Some people are saying that lately there have been more general pictures than graphs.
> 
> Cheers!


Exactly my observation. More generic images rather than the conventional graphs.


----------



## SG

ani.ak.asharma said:


> What could have gone wrong in below scores pls.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 73/73/81/76
> OF - 69
> Pronunciation - 59
> Spelling - 75
> WD - 90
> G - 86
> V-85
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hi ani.ak.asharma,
Try to practice more of pronunciation of words. There is a YouTube video from Jay (E2Language): PTE Speaking: Read Aloud | THE 44 SOUNDS OF ENGLISH with Jay!, where you can practice pronunciation of words. You can practice by reading newspapers, articles, reading from novels. You can practice to improve the frequency of ups and downs of OF (the flow of words in a sentence). These are just suggestions. Practice from E2Language for L/R/W sections.
Good Luck.


----------



## leo3822

*Pte-a clifton 14.02.2018*

Hi fellows, did any of you guys take PTE-A test at Clifton Sydney @ 14/02/2018 and receive the result? I have not received mine yet so I'm a bit impatient 
Thanks to advise.
Leo


----------



## Beldyev

leo3822 said:


> Hi fellows, did any of you guys take PTE-A test at Clifton Sydney @ 14/02/2018 and receive the result? I have not received mine yet so I'm a bit impatient
> Thanks to advise.
> Leo


Get in touch with their support. Likely they will let you know what's going on with your assessment.


----------



## SG

leo3822 said:


> Hi fellows, did any of you guys take PTE-A test at Clifton Sydney @ 14/02/2018 and receive the result? I have not received mine yet so I'm a bit impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to advise.
> Leo


Hi Leo,
There's a customer service availability for test takers. Go to the homepage. Click on: Chat, phone and/or email contact information for your program will be displayed by region around the world. Select PTE Academic and then select your region.
If chat is “offline,” see below for telephone numbers and office hours.
Office hours
Monday-Friday, 9:00 a.m.-6:00 p.m. local time for each country; closed on local holidays.
Telephone numbers: Country Number
Australia 1 800 729 282
India 0008004402020
Asia-Pacific Region (Toll) +852 3077 4927
And there's an Email service available:
Asia-Pacific region
Please allow 3-4 business days to receive a response. For immediate assistance, please call customer service.


----------



## SG

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and its been 4 days the status is still taken only. Is it normal? Should i wait ? or Escalate the case with Pearson?
> 
> 
> Please help: confused:


Hi Umair,
Hope you've received your result.
In case you've not got your result, I found something informative in PTE site for you.

There's a customer service availability for test takers. Go to the homepage. Click on: Chat, phone and/or email contact information for your program will be displayed by region around the world. Select PTE Academic and then select your region.
If chat is “offline,” see below for telephone numbers and office hours.
Office hours
Monday-Friday, 8:00 a.m.-6:00 p.m. UK Time / 9:00 a.m.-7:00 p.m. CET; closed on local holidays.
Telephone numbers
+44 (0) 161 855 7431 (Toll)
And there's an Email service available:
Asia-Pacific region
Please allow 3-4 business days to receive a response. For immediate assistance, please call customer service.


----------



## leo3822

*Pte-a clifton late result*

I just called Clifton and they advised me to contact Pearson directly when I told them many of may friends took PTE-A at other centres before and after I did on 14.02.2018 and they all got their results. Is it true that Clifton always has the tradition of delivering late result? As the Clifton guy said that there is no such thing and it is about logistic delivery? ;(


----------



## bapudamunda

od1n said:


> Get in touch with their support. Likely they will let you know what's going on with your assessment.




You will get your result by 20th February. PTE require 5 business days. 17th and 18th were non business days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

leo3822 said:


> I just called Clifton and they advised me to contact Pearson directly when I told them many of may friends took PTE-A at other centres before and after I did on 14.02.2018 and they all got their results. Is it true that Clifton always has the tradition of delivering late result? As the Clifton guy said that there is no such thing and it is about logistic delivery? ;(


Hi Leo,
If you wish to call Pearson customer service, here are the details.
Office hours
Monday-Friday, 9:00 a.m.-6:00 p.m. local time for each country; closed on local holidays.
Telephone numbers: Country Number
Australia 1 800 729 282


----------



## sharv

leo3822 said:


> Hi fellows, did any of you guys take PTE-A test at Clifton Sydney @ 14/02/2018 and receive the result? I have not received mine yet so I'm a bit impatient
> Thanks to advise.
> Leo


hello leo, i attempted the test on same day, 14th feb in chandigarh, india. still waiting for result. however when i attempted last time ( 5 times in total) i used to get result email withing a day or two! getting impatient myself now.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

Hi Members, Can you please help me to estimate my chance of getting 65+

Mid Jan'18 : Mock test TCYonline : L/R/W/ S: 57/57/58/53 where pronunciation 54 (avg 3 out of 5)

End Jan'18 : PTA-A : L/R/W/S : 59/68/59/61 *where pronunciation 17 only* still got 61 in speaking I calculated it was 1 out of 5 only. I didn't complete WFD 2 out of 3.

Starting Feb'18 : Mock PTEtutorial : L/R/W/S : 65/71/72/65 pronunciation 71 (avg 4 out of 5)

Can I expect 65+ in my next attempt? I dont know what is wrong with my pronunciation with PTE. If I would have completed the 2 WFDs then should my score crossed the 65 for W & L?

Please give your opinion.


----------



## skrp2000in

Are the scoring of ptetutorial.com can be relied on? They are saying it is been scored by expert pte trainer in Australia only and scored by 2 experts each for a single test.


----------



## SG

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Members, Can you please help me to estimate my chance of getting 65+
> 
> Mid Jan'18 : Mock test TCYonline : L/R/W/ S: 57/57/58/53 where pronunciation 54 (avg 3 out of 5)
> 
> End Jan'18 : PTA-A : L/R/W/S : 59/68/59/61 *where pronunciation 17 only* still got 61 in speaking I calculated it was 1 out of 5 only. I didn't complete WFD 2 out of 3.
> 
> Starting Feb'18 : Mock PTEtutorial : L/R/W/S : 65/71/72/65 pronunciation 71 (avg 4 out of 5)
> 
> Can I expect 65+ in my next attempt? I dont know what is wrong with my pronunciation with PTE. If I would have completed the 2 WFDs then should my score crossed the 65 for W & L?
> 
> Please give your opinion.


Try to practice more of pronunciation of words. There is a YouTube video from Jay (E2Language): PTE Speaking: Read Aloud | THE 44 SOUNDS OF ENGLISH with Jay!, where you can practice pronunciation of words.


----------



## SG

skrp2000in said:


> Are the scoring of ptetutorial.com can be relied on? They are saying it is been scored by expert pte trainer in Australia only and scored by 2 experts each for a single test.


The difficulty level remains the same. Good for practicing.


----------



## skrp2000in

shekharghosh7 said:


> The difficulty level remains the same. Good for practicing.


Hi Shekhar, thanks for the reply. as I mentioned earlier in the mock test by TCYonline and in PTE tutorial also they have graded me with 60-7- in my pronunciation... I wonder in actual test why it came as 17 only... believe me my pronunciation is not that bad (I am not aiming for 79+). Do you have any idea? some are saying due to mic positioning.. but despite 17 in pronunciation, I got 61 in speaking... how that's possible?


----------



## sharv

LSWR 81 90 78 90.
This was my 6th attempt..
now planing again within a week, wish me luck guys.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

sharv said:


> LSWR 81 90 78 90.
> This was my 6th attempt..
> now planing again within a week, wish me luck guys.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Best of luck... hope this time you'll get your desired score


----------



## SG

sharv said:


> LSWR 81 90 78 90.
> This was my 6th attempt..
> now planing again within a week, wish me luck guys.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Sharv, you'll surely get through next week. Good Luck.


----------



## SG

skrp2000in said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difficulty level remains the same. Good for practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shekhar, thanks for the reply. as I mentioned earlier in the mock test by TCYonline and in PTE tutorial also they have graded me with 60-7- in my pronunciation... I wonder in actual test why it came as 17 only... believe me my pronunciation is not that bad (I am not aiming for 79+). Do you have any idea? some are saying due to mic positioning.. but despite 17 in pronunciation, I got 61 in speaking... how that's possible?
Click to expand...

When you go for your exam next: when you say testing one, two, three, stop and playback. You shouldn't hear any air sound after you stop speaking. Listen to that one specifically regarding the air sound. Furthermore, place the mic a bit far from your mouth. In this way, your sound will be clear and perfect. The first point mentioned here: plce it a little above your mouth horizon and below your nose. Try it out with a headphone and Google to text speech.


----------



## skrp2000in

shekharghosh7 said:


> When you go for your exam next: when you say testing one, two, three, stop and playback. You shouldn't hear any air sound after you stop speaking. Listen to that one specifically regarding the air sound. Furthermore, place the mic a bit far from your mouth. In this way, your sound will be clear and perfect. The first point mentioned here: plce it a little above your mouth horizon and below your nose. Try it out with a headphone and Google to text speech.


Thank you very much for the critical point you mentioned as "air sound" i'll remember that. Yes i have practiced with google speech to text... it is fine except some couple of words. Today i'll give an official scored mock test-A as they claim the scoring is same as for the real exam and lets see what this comes out. Lets try my luck in pte official computer whether it can recognize my voice clearly or not.

again just now I got another mock test result from ptetutorial... it is s/r/l/w/ as 71/73/71/76.. with 71 in pronunciation.


----------



## bapudamunda

sharv said:


> hello leo, i attempted the test on same day, 14th feb in chandigarh, india. still waiting for result. however when i attempted last time ( 5 times in total) i used to get result email withing a day or two! getting impatient myself now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Do inform when you get your result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you very much for the critical point you mentioned as "air sound" i'll remember that. Yes i have practiced with google speech to text... it is fine except some couple of words. Today i'll give an official scored mock test-A as they claim the scoring is same as for the real exam and lets see what this comes out. Lets try my luck in pte official computer whether it can recognize my voice clearly or not.
> 
> again just now I got another mock test result from ptetutorial... it is s/r/l/w/ as 71/73/71/76.. with 71 in pronunciation.


The score of 71 shows that you are improving on your pronunciation. Yes, I understand there are some words that are difficult to pronounce. Try to pronounce the word slowly for the ones you find difficult. Break the words and then pronounce it. Who knows you get it correct in the actual exam.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and below are my scores

Listening : 60

Reading : 80

Speaking : 90

Writing : 63


I missed three WFD in listening section as there was not enough time. PTE-A experts can you please guide me how to improve listening and writing ?


----------



## SG

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and below are my scores
> 
> Listening : 60
> 
> Reading : 80
> 
> Speaking : 90
> 
> Writing : 63
> 
> 
> I missed three WFD in listening section as there was not enough time. PTE-A experts can you please guide me how to improve listening and writing ?



WFD is scored for both L and W. Time Management is the key. Take the break before the Listening section. Try to practice the methods of E2Language in YouTube. Try to complete WFD to complete the exam.
Good Luck Umair.


----------



## bapudamunda

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I took the exam on 13th Feb, 2018 and below are my scores
> 
> 
> 
> Listening : 60
> 
> 
> 
> Reading : 80
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking : 90
> 
> 
> 
> Writing : 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed three WFD in listening section as there was not enough time. PTE-A experts can you please guide me how to improve listening and writing ?




when did you received your result ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Members, Can you please help me to estimate my chance of getting 65+
> 
> Mid Jan'18 : Mock test TCYonline : L/R/W/ S: 57/57/58/53 where pronunciation 54 (avg 3 out of 5)
> 
> End Jan'18 : PTA-A : L/R/W/S : 59/68/59/61 *where pronunciation 17 only* still got 61 in speaking I calculated it was 1 out of 5 only. I didn't complete WFD 2 out of 3.
> 
> Starting Feb'18 : Mock PTEtutorial : L/R/W/S : 65/71/72/65 pronunciation 71 (avg 4 out of 5)
> 
> Can I expect 65+ in my next attempt? I dont know what is wrong with my pronunciation with PTE. If I would have completed the 2 WFDs then should my score crossed the 65 for W & L?
> 
> Please give your opinion.


I suggest you to cross check where exactly you r spending the most of your time in Listening. Time management in PTE is very very important brother. I suggest you to practice as many tests in different modes as possible with timer. Be honest to yourself and I'm sure you will find the right result.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

jbkhunda said:


> when did you received your result ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received my result today morning.


----------



## sunilgovindan

Has anyone taken the test at "The Chopras" center in Bangalore. Pearson official center is too full for March.

How is this center(The Chopras, MG Road) and basic facilities ?


----------



## SG

sunilgovindan said:


> Has anyone taken the test at "The Chopras" center in Bangalore. Pearson official center is too full for March.
> 
> How is this center(The Chopras, MG Road) and basic facilities ?


Hi Sunil,
I've heard that there is alot of noise there. So, the preferred place to appear for the exam is Pearson.


----------



## sunilgovindan

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> I've heard that there is alot of noise there. So, the preferred place to appear for the exam is Pearson.


Thanks Shekhar :tea:


----------



## aus_67

Hi , I have got L, R, S, W - 74,73,85,74 in my third attempt. I need 79 in all. Can you please help me with any tips and materials especially for writing essay, Reading and Listening sections?


----------



## aus_67

sorry for the confusion, this is score of PTE test that I have taken.


----------



## sharv

skrp2000in said:


> Best of luck... hope this time you'll get your desired score


thanks a lot bro! i hope..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

shekharghosh7 said:


> Sharv, you'll surely get through next week. Good Luck.


thank you bhai..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

aus_67 said:


> Hi , I have got L, R, S, W - 74,73,85,74 in my third attempt. I need 79 in all. Can you please help me with any tips and materials especially for writing essay, Reading and Listening sections?


Practice alot of mock tests. You're near to 70+ score. Don't lose your patience. You'll surely get through next time. Good Luck.


----------



## aus_67

shekharghosh7 said:


> aus_67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I have got L, R, S, W - 74,73,85,74 in my third attempt. I need 79 in all. Can you please help me with any tips and materials especially for writing essay, Reading and Listening sections?
> 
> 
> 
> Practice alot of mock tests. You're near to 70+ score. Don't lose your patience. You'll surely get through next time. Good Luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot bro. Any template for pte writing essay?


----------



## anoop.rvn

aus_67 said:


> Thanks a lot bro. Any template for pte writing essay?




E2 Language had really good materials. I am yet to take my test which is scheduled in March last week, but their structure for answering and methods seems good enough.
You can check the free materials available in YouTube. Please donate some money if you get your desired score. 
NB: I am in no ways associated with them... Just an over enthusiastic patron... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

prakash.aluru said:


> I suggest you to cross check where exactly you r spending the most of your time in Listening. Time management in PTE is very very important brother. I suggest you to practice as many tests in different modes as possible with timer. Be honest to yourself and I'm sure you will find the right result.


Thanks prakash for your advise. I lost much time in Listening section with MCMA and select summary section. Next time i'll be more careful. I badly need 65+


----------



## prakash.aluru

skrp2000in said:


> Thanks prakash for your advise. I lost much time in Listening section with MCMA and select summary section. Next time i'll be more careful. I badly need 65+


65+ is very easy brother. All you have to do is to understand the points scoring system. There are few tricks. Select only one option which you are confident. Don't try to select second option even if u have slightest doubt. 
Do concentrate on below topics. 

Repeat Sentences, Retell Lecture, Read Aloud, Short Answer Questions, Summarise written Text, Read and Write Fill in the blanks, Reorder Paragraphs, Summarise Spoken Text, Select Suitable Summary and Write from Dictation.

These excercises are interlinked. Some carry weightage to writing, some for reading and some for listening. If u can concentrate on these it will contribute to your overall score in all bands. 

All the best.


----------



## prakash.aluru

skrp2000in said:


> Thanks prakash for your advise. I lost much time in Listening section with MCMA and select summary section. Next time i'll be more careful. I badly need 65+


I'm not sure about the mentioned weightage for each topic is true or not.. but they do make sense as many topics are inter linked. Hope this helps to your preparation.


----------



## SG

aus_67 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aus_67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I have got L, R, S, W - 74,73,85,74 in my third attempt. I need 79 in all. Can you please help me with any tips and materials especially for writing essay, Reading and Listening sections?
> 
> 
> 
> Practice alot of mock tests. You're near to 70+ score. Don't lose your patience. You'll surely get through next time. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot bro. Any template for pte writing essay?
Click to expand...

I am following E2Language method for Essay. Try to use 10-12 fancy words.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

I have taken the PTE Gold Prep Kit, thought the scores were higher than the actual exam I realized it would help if I do multiple mock tests.

Does anyone recommend a good online website which you have used and provides more mock tests at low cost and is fairly accurate?


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

Hi All, do we get PTE Gold Kit mock test results immediately after the tests? I have the main exam scheduled for 23rd Feb, want to confirmif I can get a mock score before that.
Also, could you please clarify if original passport is mandatory for taking the test in Pune/Indian test centres? Unfortunately, my passport is with my spouse who is out of town. I have the attested copy of passport which I had used for my ACS application, along with other originals like Aadhar and PAN. Would this suffice? Has anyone faced a similar situation?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All, do we get PTE Gold Kit mock test results immediately after the tests? I have the main exam scheduled for 23rd Feb, want to confirmif I can get a mock score before that.
> Also, could you please clarify if original passport is mandatory for taking the test in Pune/Indian test centres? Unfortunately, my passport is with my spouse who is out of town. I have the attested copy of passport which I had used for my ACS application, along with other originals like Aadhar and PAN. Would this suffice? Has anyone faced a similar situation?


Yes you will get it within a couple of hours.
You will need original proof but I can't comment on PAN or Aadhar since I didn't use them. Someone else might be able to provide an answer.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Yes you will get it within a couple of hours.
> You will need original proof but I can't comment on PAN or Aadhar since I didn't use them. Someone else might be able to provide an answer.


Thanks Kannan.


----------



## prakash.aluru

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All, do we get PTE Gold Kit mock test results immediately after the tests? I have the main exam scheduled for 23rd Feb, want to confirmif I can get a mock score before that.
> Also, could you please clarify if original passport is mandatory for taking the test in Pune/Indian test centres? Unfortunately, my passport is with my spouse who is out of town. I have the attested copy of passport which I had used for my ACS application, along with other originals like Aadhar and PAN. Would this suffice? Has anyone faced a similar situation?


Yes original passport is mandatory and there is no exception for it. Unless you have applied for a new/renewal passport. Then in that case you have to carry the acknowledgement along with govt provided Id proof. For more information do login to Pearson website or check your exam appointment mail.

Regarding mock tests.. as far as I remember they come only next day.


----------



## SG

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All, do we get PTE Gold Kit mock test results immediately after the tests? I have the main exam scheduled for 23rd Feb, want to confirmif I can get a mock score before that.
> Also, could you please clarify if original passport is mandatory for taking the test in Pune/Indian test centres? Unfortunately, my passport is with my spouse who is out of town. I have the attested copy of passport which I had used for my ACS application, along with other originals like Aadhar and PAN. Would this suffice? Has anyone faced a similar situation?


To answer your second question, according to Pearson PTE, the standard ID policy is as follows:-

You must provide acceptable identification documents to sit PTE Academic, typically this will be your passport.

The same ID details shared while booking the exam must be presented on the day of the exam by the test taker.
The name on the ID should exactly match the name used when booking the test.
If you fail to produce the required ID you will not be allowed into the test room and will lose your test fee.
Please note: Copies will not be accepted—original ID must be provided. No other ID will be accepted at the test center.


----------



## Abhi

sunilgovindan said:


> Has anyone taken the test at "The Chopras" center in Bangalore. Pearson official center is too full for March.
> 
> How is this center(The Chopras, MG Road) and basic facilities ?


Please avoid "The Chopras" if possible. Last year when I gave my first attempt, I recall an intermittent loud background noise from BBMP work. Also, the site is not sound proof, apart from fellow candidates noises, you'll hear lot of other distracting noises. I wasn't happy with the experience at all, my scores in LRSW were: 76,86,75,84

I just gave my exam today at Pearson's center at MG road. Trust me the facilities and equipment are way better than Chopras. Nothing against Chopras, but I feel I choose my center last time without proper research.

Kind Regards,
Abhi

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

prakash.aluru said:


> I'm not sure about the mentioned weightage for each topic is true or not.. but they do make sense as many topics are inter linked. Hope this helps to your preparation.


Hey, whats the source of this scoring criteria? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru

nabhilash said:


> Hey, whats the source of this scoring criteria?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Some one posted it in E2Language FB page. Though I am also having second thoughts about the score awarded for each topic.. I am convinced since the score was given high towards the interlinked topics..


----------



## Abhi

prakash.aluru said:


> Some one posted it in E2Language FB page. Though I am also having second thoughts about the score awarded for each topic.. I am convinced since the score was given high towards the interlinked topics..


Cool man, thanks! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## manishx

My complete focus was on speaking and I really mismanaged the time for reading and missed at least 3 questions at the end, probably due to a couple of lengthy questions. Rescheduled the exam for March, and my question here is that what other sections/questions having the impact on the reading score?
Currently going through E2Language lectures as well practicing from mock tests of ptetutorials. Hoping for best!


----------



## SG

manishx said:


> My complete focus was on speaking and I really mismanaged the time for reading and missed at least 3 questions at the end, probably due to a couple of lengthy questions. Rescheduled the exam for March, and my question here is that what other sections/questions having the impact on the reading score?
> Currently going through E2Language lectures as well practicing from mock tests of ptetutorials. Hoping for best!


Read Aloud and SWT adds to the Reading scores.


----------



## SG

Google for 'Pearson PTE Score Guide'. There is a PDF available (75 pages). Version 8/October 2017.


----------



## SG

manishx said:


> My complete focus was on speaking and I really mismanaged the time for reading and missed at least 3 questions at the end, probably due to a couple of lengthy questions. Rescheduled the exam for March, and my question here is that what other sections/questions having the impact on the reading score?
> Currently going through E2Language lectures as well practicing from mock tests of ptetutorials. Hoping for best!


Good Luck Manish.


----------



## engineer874

Guys, received result for my second attempt.. its like pain in the ass.. sorry for my words but it hurts really..

L: 83
R: 78
S: 90
W: 80

Grammar:90
Oral fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 70
Spelling:62
Vocabulary: 84
Written D: 79

Don't know where to improve and where I'm lacking. Any suggestions?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru

engineer874 said:


> Guys, received result for my second attempt.. its like pain in the ass.. sorry for my words but it hurts really..
> 
> L: 83
> R: 78
> S: 90
> W: 80
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling:62
> Vocabulary: 84
> Written D: 79
> 
> Don't know where to improve and where I'm lacking. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to see you missing the magic figure with one point mate.. but trust me u r not alone.. I am in the same boat.. have u answered all the reorder paragraphs and read and write fill in the blanks correctly? Coz these two will contribute heavily for reading score. Also R&W fill in the blanks will boost your Writing score as well.. hope you work on these and get the desired score in the next attempt.. all the best brother..


----------



## SG

prakash.aluru said:


> engineer874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, received result for my second attempt.. its like pain in the ass.. sorry for my words but it hurts really..
> 
> L: 83
> R: 78
> S: 90
> W: 80
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling:62
> Vocabulary: 84
> Written D: 79
> 
> Don't know where to improve and where I'm lacking. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to see you missing the magic figure with one point mate.. but trust me u r not alone.. I am in the same boat.. have u answered all the reorder paragraphs and read and write fill in the blanks correctly? Coz these two will contribute heavily for reading score. Also R&W fill in the blanks will boost your Writing score as well.. hope you work on these and get the desired score in the next attempt.. all the best brother..
Click to expand...

Engineer874, you're not alone. I too missed it like you did. Check when is the next date of exam and appear for the same. 

Good Luck to you and Prakash. Wish me too ?


----------



## SG

shekharghosh7 said:


> prakash.aluru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineer874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, received result for my second attempt.. its like pain in the ass.. sorry for my words but it hurts really..
> 
> L: 83
> R: 78
> S: 90
> W: 80
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling:62
> Vocabulary: 84
> Written D: 79
> 
> Don't know where to improve and where I'm lacking. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to see you missing the magic figure with one point mate.. but trust me u r not alone.. I am in the same boat.. have u answered all the reorder paragraphs and read and write fill in the blanks correctly? Coz these two will contribute heavily for reading score. Also R&W fill in the blanks will boost your Writing score as well.. hope you work on these and get the desired score in the next attempt.. all the best brother..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engineer874, you're not alone. I too missed it like you did. Check when is the next date of exam and appear for the same.
> 
> Good Luck to you and Prakash. Wish me too.
Click to expand...


----------



## engineer874

shekharghosh7 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engineer874, you're not alone. I too missed it like you did. Check when is the next date of exam and appear for the same.
> 
> Good Luck to you and Prakash. Wish me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck bro hopefully we'll get it next time..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## engineer874

prakash.aluru said:


> I'm sorry to see you missing the magic figure with one point mate.. but trust me u r not alone.. I am in the same boat.. have u answered all the reorder paragraphs and read and write fill in the blanks correctly? Coz these two will contribute heavily for reading score. Also R&W fill in the blanks will boost your Writing score as well.. hope you work on these and get the desired score in the next attempt.. all the best brother..


R&W fill in the blanks were pretty straight forward, I have doubt on reorder paragraphs

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru

shekharghosh7 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engineer874, you're not alone. I too missed it like you did. Check when is the next date of exam and appear for the same.
> 
> Good Luck to you and Prakash. Wish me too.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you too brother
Click to expand...


----------



## manishx

shekharghosh7 said:


> Good Luck Manish.


Thank you Shekhar, for your suggestions as well. The table for PTE scores provided by prakash.aluru looks true to me, pretty bad I wasted too much time on those 'Multiple-choice' questions under reading section and missed fill in the blanks. More practice this time. 
Wish you good luck as well!


----------



## prakash.aluru

engineer874 said:


> R&W fill in the blanks were pretty straight forward, I have doubt on reorder paragraphs
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Then check multiple choice multiple answers and Fill in the blanks sections..


----------



## prakash.aluru

manishx said:


> Thank you Shekhar, for your suggestions as well. The table for PTE scores provided by prakash.aluru looks true to me, pretty bad I wasted too much time on those 'Multiple-choice' questions under reading section and missed fill in the blanks. More practice this time.
> Wish you good luck as well!


Brother.. I suggest you go through each and every section of all the four bands.. and concentrate more on the interlinked sections.. that's the right area people like us need to actually concentrate. 

Hope this chart helps you reach the magic number. All the best.


----------



## engineer874

prakash.aluru said:


> Brother.. I suggest you go through each and every section of all the four bands.. and concentrate more on the interlinked sections.. that's the right area people like us need to actually concentrate.
> 
> Hope this chart helps you reach the magic number. All the best.


Prakash, could you please send me that chart also?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru

engineer874 said:


> Prakash, could you please send me that chart also?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Here you go..


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

prakash.aluru said:


> 65+ is very easy brother. All you have to do is to understand the points scoring system. There are few tricks. Select only one option which you are confident. Don't try to select second option even if u have slightest doubt.
> Do concentrate on below topics.
> 
> Repeat Sentences, Retell Lecture, Read Aloud, Short Answer Questions, Summarise written Text, Read and Write Fill in the blanks, Reorder Paragraphs, Summarise Spoken Text, Select Suitable Summary and Write from Dictation.
> 
> These excercises are interlinked. Some carry weightage to writing, some for reading and some for listening. If u can concentrate on these it will contribute to your overall score in all bands.
> 
> All the best.


I received my Score Yesterday which are SWRL :90/63/80/60 And my enabling skills are

Grammer 67
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 78
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 84
Written discourse 90

I missed three WFD as i mentioned in my earlier post as well. My confidence is completely shattered. Any advice? Should i reappear in the exam soon? or i need to work on some sections? As i missed 3 WFD it affected my scores drastically? I didn't used any essay template. 

Please guide


----------



## Abhi

engineer874 said:


> Guys, received result for my second attempt.. its like pain in the ass.. sorry for my words but it hurts really..
> 
> L: 83
> R: 78
> S: 90
> W: 80
> 
> Grammar:90
> Oral fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 70
> Spelling:62
> Vocabulary: 84
> Written D: 79
> 
> Don't know where to improve and where I'm lacking. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Hard luck mate, you were so close. I think you will make it on your next attempt. All the best! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

prakash.aluru said:


> I'm not sure about the mentioned weightage for each topic is true or not.. but they do make sense as many topics are inter linked. Hope this helps to your preparation.


Wow!!! this is very useful... anyway in the last exam I had selected only one in MCMAs


----------



## tatsme

austaspirant said:


> Buddy - it looks like that your reorder paragraphs and summarize written text are the primary reasons of the less score in respective sections.


hey thanks !!
could you please suggest material for practising reorder para- I have used wenbo tv, ptestudy and whatever I could lay my hands on.


----------



## prakash.aluru

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I received my Score Yesterday which are SWRL :90/63/80/60 And my enabling skills are
> 
> Grammer 67
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 78
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 84
> Written discourse 90
> 
> I missed three WFD as i mentioned in my earlier post as well. My confidence is completely shattered. Any advice? Should i reappear in the exam soon? or i need to work on some sections? As i missed 3 WFD it affected my scores drastically? I didn't used any essay template.
> 
> Please guide


Work on the time management brother. Rest other scores are good. Practice more and more tests in order to get a hold on the time management.


----------



## bapudamunda

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I received my Score Yesterday which are SWRL :90/63/80/60 And my enabling skills are
> 
> 
> 
> Grammer 67
> 
> Oral fluency 90
> 
> Pronunciation 78
> 
> Spelling 81
> 
> Vocabulary 84
> 
> Written discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> I missed three WFD as i mentioned in my earlier post as well. My confidence is completely shattered. Any advice? Should i reappear in the exam soon? or i need to work on some sections? As i missed 3 WFD it affected my scores drastically? I didn't used any essay template.
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide




Same happened with me 2 times. In my 3rd attempt I didn't spent much time on MCSA AND MCMA and selected only one answer for MCMA. I hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru

tatsme said:


> hey thanks !!
> could you please suggest material for practising reorder para- I have used wenbo tv, ptestudy and whatever I could lay my hands on.


Use ptestudy.com
Subscribe to channels like PTE gold, PTE Target, Sure way English, Veracity, Smash PTE.. in YouTube.


----------



## vipinkumar

Overall :76

Listening 77
Reading 78
Speaking 82
Writing 70
Oral Fluency 83
Grammar 51
Pronunciation 53
Spelling 47
Vocabulary 69

Enabling Skills
83
51
77
53
78
82
50
69
70
After getting 10 points now I have total score of 65 points only should I apply for state specific visa 190 or should I try to attempt more and then go for 190.. my profile is software engineer with 8-2 =6 year experience


----------



## riyapatel

hello guys, i have 8 each band but haven't work experience, is it possible to apply for PR.? please guys help me.

Thanks inadvance.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

riyapatel said:


> hello guys, i have 8 each band but haven't work experience, is it possible to apply for PR.? please guys help me.
> 
> Thanks inadvance.




Whats you age ? You will get max 30 point if your age is 25-33 year and bachelor degree would give you 15 so total could be 30+15+20= 65. Yes you can apply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134

riyapatel said:


> hello guys, i have 8 each band but haven't work experience, is it possible to apply for PR.? please guys help me.
> 
> Thanks inadvance.




Which occupation you are from and apply for NSW as there may increased chances of getting invite because of your English score.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipinkumar

Can someone please guide on this... should I try a next attempt to get 79


----------



## SG

vipinkumar said:


> Can someone please guide on this... should I try a next attempt to get 79


Hi Vipin, file in your EPI with pte 10 and also try for pte 20.


----------



## SG

shekharghosh7 said:


> vipinkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please guide on this... should I try a next attempt to get 79
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vipin, file in your EOI with pte 10 and also try for pte 20. Good Luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

HI guys,

Badly require assistance for my writing section. I have achieved between 72-74 in writing, but I am unable to achieve my desired score. Require assistance specifically for essay and summarize written text. All your valuable inputs will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## nikhiltvm

Hi Guys,

Successfully cracked PTE-A (79+ in all the sections) in my 8th attempt.

L85 R80 W81 S90

Thanks to this forum.


----------



## engineer874

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Successfully cracked PTE-A (79+ in all the sections) in my 8th attempt.
> 
> L85 R80 W81 S90
> 
> Thanks to this forum.


Congrats 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Successfully cracked PTE-A (79+ in all the sections) in my 8th attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> L85 R80 W81 S90
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this forum.




Congratulations ! Well deserved. Its time to help others as well . Can you guide for writing and listening? Any useful material and specially tricks based on your experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi All, do we get PTE Gold Kit mock test results immediately after the tests? I have the main exam scheduled for 23rd Feb, want to confirmif I can get a mock score before that.
> Also, could you please clarify if original passport is mandatory for taking the test in Pune/Indian test centres? Unfortunately, my passport is with my spouse who is out of town. I have the attested copy of passport which I had used for my ACS application, along with other originals like Aadhar and PAN. Would this suffice? Has anyone faced a similar situation?


In India, you need to carry passport. It's a must.


----------



## JG

Guys I have a doubt I cleared every section other than reading a single time I am unable to solve the reading section to a mark of 79. any suggestions from the experienced people.


----------



## Mohammed786

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys I have a doubt I cleared every section other than reading a single time I am unable to solve the reading section to a mark of 79. any suggestions from the experienced people.


Hi Josygeorge,

Were u able to clear writing section with 79+ score? I am only able to score around 70-74 in writing? In reading what was ur highest and lowest score?

Thank You


----------



## nikhiltvm

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Congratulations ! Well deserved. Its time to help others as well . Can you guide for writing and listening? Any useful material and specially tricks based on your experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

Happy to share a few things here that worked for me in obtaining 79+ in my 8th attempt.

Listening scores depend on many other sections too (outside listening part). Repeat sentence, Retell lecture, highlight incorrect words and write from dictation sections are extremely important. Please manage your time to complete the last two sections of the listening part. It is better to select only one option in the negative marking questions (multiple choice items) In my last attempt, I selected 2 options in one of the questions and selected only one in another Q. Definitely go for the optional break after the reading section.

Writing was the actual challenge for me. I would like to share a few tips that helped me crack this. Summarise written text into one sentence - maximum 45-50 words. Never write a sentence exactly as given in the paragraph. A simple and easy to understand line would suffice. Usage of comma and other punctuations have to be carefully dealt with.
Essay - I got "adventurous sport - bungee jumping/skydiving" opinion essay. Carefully read the question to understand the purpose of the essay. Opinion/adv-disadv/agree-disagree. Structure it accordingly. I wrote only 215 words. Prepared 15 high vocabulary words for use. But ended up using only 5 or 6. Made sure there are no spelling errors. Used 4 paragraphs (Intro, para1, para2 and conclusion). Summarise spoken text - I wrote 65 words. This requires us to narrate it to another student who wasn't a part of the lecture. Hence, we should structure it in a proper way. 

I used this template;

The speaker discussed/explained .............................
The main point discussed by the speaker was ...............................
He/She also mentioned some examples like ..........................
He/She added that ......................
Furthermore, ............................
The speaker/lecturer concluded saying that ...................

You may choose from the above lines according to what you get in your exam.

I would like to share some tips on speaking as well as I have scored 90 in all my 8 attempts in speaking.

Speak fluently in a moderate speed. Speak in your own accent. Be clear in what you speak with good pronunciation. Don't try to correct the mistakes made. Try to utilise maximum seconds in retell lecture, describe image. In read aloud, I always completed reading the paragraphs in 25 seconds and moved on. Never leave a question unattempted in answer short questions. If you have no clue, it is good to say something that is relevant. I have done this in most of my attempts and it hasn't affected my score. Try modulating the voice - ups and downs.

Reading: I have absolutely no tips to give here. I am lucky to have score 80 in this. Read aloud, Reorder paragraph and fill in the blanks (R & W) are very important sections for obtaining high scores. I have personally experienced questions repeating in reading. Especially multiple choice single answer, multiple answers and reorder paragraphs. Time management is the key.

These are absolutely from my own experiences. This forum has really helped me a lot.

Hope this helps. I wish all the very best to everyone here planning to give PTE-A. Good luck!


----------



## SG

nikhiltvm said:


> UmairAbbasiQatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ! Well deserved. Its time to help others as well . Can you guide for writing and listening? Any useful material and specially tricks based on your experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Happy to share a few things here that worked for me in obtaining 79+ in my 8th attempt.
> 
> Listening scores depend on many other sections too (outside listening part). Repeat sentence, Retell lecture, highlight incorrect words and write from dictation sections are extremely important. Please manage your time to complete the last two sections of the listening part. It is better to select only one option in the negative marking questions (multiple choice items) In my last attempt, I selected 2 options in one of the questions and selected only one in another Q. Definitely go for the optional break after the reading section.
> 
> Writing was the actual challenge for me. I would like to share a few tips that helped me crack this. Summarise written text into one sentence - maximum 45-50 words. Never write a sentence exactly as given in the paragraph. A simple and easy to understand line would suffice. Usage of comma and other punctuations have to be carefully dealt with.
> Essay - I got "adventurous sport - bungee jumping/skydiving" opinion essay. Carefully read the question to understand the purpose of the essay. Opinion/adv-disadv/agree-disagree. Structure it accordingly. I wrote only 215 words. Prepared 15 high vocabulary words for use. But ended up using only 5 or 6. Made sure there are no spelling errors. Used 4 paragraphs (Intro, para1, para2 and conclusion). Summarise spoken text - I wrote 65 words. This requires us to narrate it to another student who wasn't a part of the lecture. Hence, we should structure it in a proper way.
> 
> I used this template;
> 
> The speaker discussed/explained .............................
> The main point discussed by the speaker was ...............................
> He/She also mentioned some examples like ..........................
> He/She added that ......................
> Furthermore, ............................
> The speaker/lecturer concluded saying that ...................
> 
> You may choose from the above lines according to what you get in your exam.
> 
> I would like to share some tips on speaking as well as I have scored 90 in all my 8 attempts in speaking.
> 
> Speak fluently in a moderate speed. Speak in your own accent. Be clear in what you speak with good pronunciation. Don't try to correct the mistakes made. Try to utilise maximum seconds in retell lecture, describe image. In read aloud, I always completed reading the paragraphs in 25 seconds and moved on. Never leave a question unattempted in answer short questions. If you have no clue, it is good to say something that is relevant. I have done this in most of my attempts and it hasn't affected my score. Try modulating the voice - ups and downs.
> 
> Reading: I have absolutely no tips to give here. I am lucky to have score 80 in this. Read aloud, Reorder paragraph and fill in the blanks (R & W) are very important sections for obtaining high scores. I have personally experienced questions repeating in reading. Especially multiple choice single answer, multiple answers and reorder paragraphs. Time management is the key.
> 
> These are absolutely from my own experiences. This forum has really helped me a lot.
> 
> Hope this helps. I wish all the very best to everyone here planning to give PTE-A. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Congratulations Nikhil. Thanks a ton for sharing your experience for all what is required to crack the PTE-A exam.


----------



## Abhi

Hello Folks,

Need some of your expert inputs on what might have gone wrong. My target is 79 each for L, R, S and W. 

This was my second attempt at PTE - A, here are my scores. Communicative skills - L: 90, R: 76, S:90, W: 90. Enabling skills - Grammar:81, Oral Fluency: 90, Pronunciation: 90, Spelling: 88, Vocabulary:90, Written Discourse:79.

Is it a good idea to go for re-scoring? or bury the hatchet and take another shot?

Rescoring costs $125. 

Kind Regards,
Abhi

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_67

nabhilash said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Need some of your expert inputs on what might have gone wrong. My target is 79 each for L, R, S and W.
> 
> This was my second attempt at PTE - A, here are my scores. Communicative skills - L: 90, R: 76, S:90, W: 90. Enabling skills - Grammar:81, Oral Fluency: 90, Pronunciation: 90, Spelling: 88, Vocabulary:90, Written Discourse:79.
> 
> Is it a good idea to go for re-scoring? or bury the hatchet and take another shot?
> 
> Rescoring costs $125.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Abhi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk



I'm so sorry that you missed just by a whisker in Reading. I'm actually trying for 79, but got only 74 in L, R, W and 85 in S. Can you please help me with any perfect template for writing an essay to get 79plus with good vocabulary words?


----------



## aus_67

nabhilash said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Need some of your expert inputs on what might have gone wrong. My target is 79 each for L, R, S and W.
> 
> This was my second attempt at PTE - A, here are my scores. Communicative skills - L: 90, R: 76, S:90, W: 90. Enabling skills - Grammar:81, Oral Fluency: 90, Pronunciation: 90, Spelling: 88, Vocabulary:90, Written Discourse:79.
> 
> Is it a good idea to go for re-scoring? or bury the hatchet and take another shot?
> 
> Rescoring costs $125.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Abhi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


and coming back to your question, there is no way you score will be revised or increased in any way. It's a computerized algorithm that does the scoring, not a manual score. I suggest you strongly that you go for another attempt. I agree it's very painful, but left with no choice. ?


----------



## Abhi

aus_67 said:


> I'm so sorry that you missed just by a whisker in Reading. I'm actually trying for 79, but got only 74 in L, R, W and 85 in S. Can you please help me with any perfect template for writing an essay to get 79plus with good vocabulary words?


Thanks mate, I used the E2 Language template for essay.

Intro - for or against, this essay will.... 
Key point #1... Supporting for/against
Key point #2... Supporting for/against
Concl. In your opinion, because of the above keypoints.... you are either for/against.

Use 10-12 high-frequency words in your essay to maximize writing score.

Wealth of information is already available on YouTube. Search for E2 Language essay writing webinar.

Cheers

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

aus_67 said:


> and coming back to your question, there is no way you score will be revised or increased in any way. It's a computerized algorithm that does the scoring, not a manual score. I suggest you strongly that you go for another attempt. I agree it's very painful, but left with no choice. ?


I agree, never back down. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## riyapatel

malik.afnan134 said:


> Which occupation you are from and apply for NSW as there may increased chances of getting invite because of your English score.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


computer engineer.


----------



## riyapatel

malik.afnan134 said:


> Which occupation you are from and apply for NSW as there may increased chances of getting invite because of your English score.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


" computer enggineer".


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks Nabhilash for ur valuable input on essay writing. I am following e2 language structure, but i am only able to achieve between 70 to 74.Last tym when i gave pte exam, i got an essay on problem and solution.I am not quiet sure how can i ace writing section.Do u have any sample of ur practiced essay? What about summarise written text,what was ur approach for this task?



nabhilash said:


> aus_67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry that you missed just by a whisker in Reading. I'm actually trying for 79, but got only 74 in L, R, W and 85 in S. Can you please help me with any perfect template for writing an essay to get 79plus with good vocabulary words?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I used the E2 Language template for essay.
> 
> Intro - for or against, this essay will....
> Key point #1... Supporting for/against
> Key point #2... Supporting for/against
> Concl. In your opinion, because of the above keypoints.... you are either for/against.
> 
> Use 10-12 high-frequency words in your essay to maximize writing score.
> 
> Wealth of information is already available on YouTube. Search for E2 Language essay writing webinar.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## letsgotoaussie

got my husband's pte result today...overall 90 score across all sections...!so happy for him..


----------



## Abhi

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks Nabhilash for ur valuable input on essay writing. I am following e2 language structure, but i am only able to achieve between 70 to 74.Last tym when i gave pte exam, i got an essay on problem and solution.I am not quiet sure how can i ace writing section.Do u have any sample of ur practiced essay? What about summarise written text,what was ur approach for this task?


Hello there, 

Following links will definitely help:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Xl6dG5TTG9xRE0

https://www.scribd.com/doc/295822511...s-With-Answers

https://www.pteexampreparation.com/...ademic-writing-solved-questions-with-answers/

https://hotshot24.com/latest-essay-topics-pte-academic.html

22 Outstanding Essays I've Read on the Internet | Refine The Mind


Try connectors and conjunctions to link up ideas in a sentence and present in a coherent way. I just followed McMillan, E2 Language and Youtube for tips.

Cheers


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

I need to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency.
Those who score 79+ in speaking, do you guys follow non Indian accent?
Also do you guys speak at moderate pace or slow?

Any suggestions would help.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I need to improve my pronunciation and oral fluency.
> Those who score 79+ in speaking, do you guys follow non Indian accent?
> Also do you guys speak at moderate pace or slow?
> 
> Any suggestions would help.




No, i spoke naturally and scored 90. Speak at moderate pace and do stress important words and pronounce clearly. The key point is you have to speak continuously no matter what you speak. Remember oral fluency and pronunciation contribute largely towards your speaking score. Goodluck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

letsgotoaussie said:


> got my husband's pte result today...overall 90 score across all sections...!so happy for him..


Congratulations. Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## ach82000b

*Cracked PTE*

HI, I cracked my PTE exam today with overall 89. This forum helped me a lot in my one year journey to crack PTE. Thanks to all who shared tips and tricks.


----------



## ach82000b

Hi Kannan, Just follow the Indian accent do not change. I spoke as fast as I can without worrying about pauses comas stresses etc, without skipping words. My pronunciation score was 65+ and fluency 75+. The overall speaking score was 87. So do not worry too much about Read aloud, DI, RL. Most important part is repeat sentences, concentrate on that. If you do not hear some words just say some words and maintain the tone of the speaker. Do not pause in any speaking section. Just speak and speak but do not speak in chunks just speak word by word, but as fast as you could.


----------



## mike129

ach82000b said:


> Hi Kannan, Just follow the Indian accent do not change. I spoke as fast as I can without worrying about pauses comas stresses etc, without skipping words. My pronunciation score was 65+ and fluency 75+. The overall speaking score was 87. So do not worry too much about Read aloud, DI, RL. Most important part is repeat sentences, concentrate on that. If you do not hear some words just say some words and maintain the tone of the speaker. Do not pause in any speaking section. Just speak and speak but do not speak in chunks just speak word by word, but as fast as you could.


wrong advice!!


----------



## mike129

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks Nabhilash for ur valuable input on essay writing. I am following e2 language structure, but i am only able to achieve between 70 to 74.Last tym when i gave pte exam, i got an essay on problem and solution.I am not quiet sure how can i ace writing section.Do u have any sample of ur practiced essay? What about summarise written text,what was ur approach for this task?


same case for me


----------



## prakash.aluru

mike129 said:


> same case for me


I feel Essay will contribute less to the overall writing score. Instead it depends on other excercises like "Read and Write Fill in the blanks" in Reading, "Summarise Spoken Text" in Listening, "Fill in the blanks" and "Write from Dictation" in Listening. So do try to work on these as well. Trust me your score will improve drastically. All the best Mike and Mohammad.


----------



## ach82000b

mike129 said:


> wrong advice!!


 Yes. I know some speak with stress and commas and got good marks. Probably that's the perfect way to go, but in my case, if I was thinking too much about stresses extra I tend to miss words and pause. That's why I chose this method and got my score which I wanted. It all depends on what you are capable and comfortable with. This method worked for me and for some of my friends. Anyway, you can choose E2 language method if that works for you and most importantly if you are capable of that.


----------



## Loverj24

Got my PTE Results yesterday:

L-90 R-78 S-90 W-82

Enabling Skills:
Grammer 78
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 70
Vocab 84
Written Discourse 90

Don't to what to say. Missed it by 1 mark


----------



## ach82000b

Loverj24 said:


> Got my PTE Results yesterday:
> 
> L-90 R-78 S-90 W-82
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 70
> Vocab 84
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Don't to what to say. Missed it by 1 mark


I think you will get your desired score quickly. Just practice materials on web wenbo.tv . I don't say I am perfect in reading, but I scored 80+ for reading most of the attempts.


----------



## Abhi

prakash.aluru said:


> I feel Essay will contribute less to the overall writing score. Instead it depends on other excercises like "Read and Write Fill in the blanks" in Reading, "Summarise Spoken Text" in Listening, "Fill in the blanks" and "Write from Dictation" in Listening. So do try to work on these as well. Trust me your score will improve drastically. All the best Mike and Mohammad.


Correct, its best to follow the latest score guide on the item types that contribute to writing. 

Thanks for the scoring criteria you sent the other day. It got me thinking on my areas to improve in the Reading section. 

Cheers



Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

Loverj24 said:


> Got my PTE Results yesterday:
> 
> L-90 R-78 S-90 W-82
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 70
> Vocab 84
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Don't to what to say. Missed it by 1 mark


I can feel your pain, because I'm literally in the same boat as you. Keep pushing forward my friend..destination is close. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig

I got my result today:

L/R/S/W: 73/74/71/77

Enabling Skills as:

Grammar: 82
Fluency: 64
Pronounciation: 69
Spelling: 81
Vocab: 87
Written Discourse: 55

I am targeting 79+, please suggest how to achieve this target. Desperately need your help guys!!

Thanks

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

ach82000b said:


> Yes. I know some speak with stress and commas and got good marks. Probably that's the perfect way to go, but in my case, if I was thinking too much about stresses extra I tend to miss words and pause. That's why I chose this method and got my score which I wanted. It all depends on what you are capable and comfortable with. This method worked for me and for some of my friends. Anyway, you can choose E2 language method if that works for you and most importantly if you are capable of that.


No my point is regarding what you said and I quote from you" So do not worry too much about Read aloud, DI, RL. Most important part is repeat sentences, concentrate on that" ...please don't mislead people by saying that.


----------



## AussizMig

AussizMig said:


> I got my result today:
> 
> L/R/S/W: 73/74/71/77
> 
> Enabling Skills as:
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Fluency: 64
> Pronounciation: 69
> Spelling: 81
> Vocab: 87
> Written Discourse: 55
> 
> I am targeting 79+, please suggest how to achieve this target. Desperately need your help guys!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Please suggest on this.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276

AussizMig said:


> AussizMig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my result today:
> 
> L/R/S/W: 73/74/71/77
> 
> Enabling Skills as:
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Fluency: 64
> Pronounciation: 69
> Spelling: 81
> Vocab: 87
> Written Discourse: 55
> 
> I am targeting 79+, please suggest how to achieve this target. Desperately need your help guys!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest on this.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

1. You have to improve on your oral fluency, don't pause or use ummms and aaahs while speaking. This will boost your score to 79 in speaking.

2. In writing you are almost there, your WD is too low. While writing try to be on point, don't deviate from the question prompt. Always start with capital after a full stop and always end the sentence with a full stop.

3. How did you do on your Repeat Sentence and WFD? Listening score is heavily reliant on these two.

4. You can improve your Reading score through practice. Remember when it comes to Reading, drop down fill in the blanks are very crucial. Practice them.

Cheers!!


----------



## AussizMig

venki276 said:


> 1. You have to improve on your oral fluency, don't pause or use ummms and aaahs while speaking. This will boost your score to 79 in speaking.
> 
> 2. In writing you are almost there, your WD is too low. While writing try to be on point, don't deviate from the question prompt. Always start with capital after a full stop and always end the sentence with a full stop.
> 
> 3. How did you do on your Repeat Sentence and WFD? Listening score is heavily reliant on these two.
> 
> 4. You can improve your Reading score through practice. Remember when it comes to Reading, drop down fill in the blanks are very crucial. Practice them.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks Venki for the tips.

I did mistake on two of repeat sentences but WFD was perfect.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ach82000b

mike129 said:


> No my point is regarding what you said and I quote from you" So do not worry too much about Read aloud, DI, RL. Most important part is repeat sentences, concentrate on that" ...please don't mislead people by saying that.


You didn't get my point. In a nutshell, the hardest part is RS, other parts are walk in the park for most of the people when they practice. It doesn't mean that you can totally ignore that.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

shekharghosh7 said:


> To answer your second question, according to Pearson PTE, the standard ID policy is as follows:-
> 
> You must provide acceptable identification documents to sit PTE Academic, typically this will be your passport.
> 
> The same ID details shared while booking the exam must be presented on the day of the exam by the test taker.
> The name on the ID should exactly match the name used when booking the test.
> If you fail to produce the required ID you will not be allowed into the test room and will lose your test fee.
> Please note: Copies will not be accepted—original ID must be provided. No other ID will be accepted at the test center.


Thank you all for your inputs. I managed to get back my passport just in time for the exam, took the test yesterday, and today I already have my results. Unable to digest the fact that I scored an overall 88, with a borderline score on listening and writing.

Communicative Skills
Listening 79
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 79

Enabling skills
Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 90

Tip : Due to lack of practice, I had missed one WFD completely, screwed up a couple of repeat sentences, fumbled a bit during a one of the describe images. However, I made sure that each word was pronounced correctly. Blindly follow E2 language tips by Jay if you find them comfortable, it works.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Thank you all for your inputs. I managed to get back my passport just in time for the exam, took the test yesterday, and today I already have my results. Unable to digest the fact that I scored an overall 88, with a borderline score on listening and writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 79
> 
> Reading 90
> 
> Speaking 90
> 
> Writing 79
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling skills
> 
> Grammar 77
> 
> Oral Fluency 80
> 
> Pronunciation 90
> 
> Spelling 87
> 
> Vocabulary 89
> 
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> Tip : Due to lack of practice, I had missed one WFD completely, screwed up a couple of repeat sentences, fumbled a bit during a one of the describe images. However, I made sure that each word was pronounced correctly. Blindly follow E2 language tips by Jay if you find them comfortable, it works.




Congratulations! How you managed time in listening ? Any strategy for write from dictation ? Any question you remember from write from dictation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak.pothiyil

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Congratulations! How you managed time in listening ? Any strategy for write from dictation ? Any question you remember from write from dictation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listening section was quite confusing and lengthy, I had to really rush through the final 8 questions in the last 4 minutes or so, and in the end missed the last question. The speakers were taking their own sweet time to speak up and that was quite frustrating, especially when you see the time counter going down hehe. I would suggest not to spend too much time analysing the answers once you choose an option, move on to the next. I was rechecking each answer and that costed a lot of time. 

Questions, sorry I can't recollect any as I was in a hurry in that section to attempt the maximum number of questions possible.


----------



## ach82000b

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Congratulations! How you managed time in listening ? Any strategy for write from dictation ? Any question you remember from write from dictation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last Thursday I got 4 WFD in RMIT Melbourne. I remember 2.
I thought we would meet in the small meeting room
Animals raised in the captivity behave differently from their wild counterparts

I finished Listening in the last minute. Wrote one sentence as -I thought he is in the small meeting.. And missed one in filling the blanks and still got 89. Key is not to spend more than 1-1.5 min in WFD. And not to panic which was my weakness in previous occasions.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

ach82000b said:


> Last Thursday I got 4 WFD in RMIT Melbourne. I remember 2.
> 
> I thought we would meet in the small meeting room
> 
> Animals raised in the captivity behave differently from their wild counterparts
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Listening in the last minute. Wrote one sentence as -I thought he is in the small meeting.. And missed one in filling the blanks and still got 89. Key is not to spend more than 1-1.5 min in WFD. And not to panic which was my weakness in previous occasions.




Thanks mate for your valuable suggestion. I missed three WFD in last exam which badly effected my writing and listening. Hope I won’t repeat that mistake again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

Loverj24 said:


> Got my PTE Results yesterday:
> 
> L-90 R-78 S-90 W-82
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 70
> Vocab 84
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> Don't to what to say. Missed it by 1 mark


Can understand it very well, I'm in the same boat .. got 78 in reading and rest all are above 79. I know how it feels but we are so close bro, don't give up.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannytran

*Ask for reference source*



nikhiltvm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Happy to share a few things here that worked for me in obtaining 79+ in my 8th attempt.
> 
> Listening scores depend on many other sections too (outside listening part). Repeat sentence, Retell lecture, highlight incorrect words and write from dictation sections are extremely important. Please manage your time to complete the last two sections of the listening part. It is better to select only one option in the negative marking questions (multiple choice items) In my last attempt, I selected 2 options in one of the questions and selected only one in another Q. Definitely go for the optional break after the reading section.
> 
> Writing was the actual challenge for me. I would like to share a few tips that helped me crack this. Summarise written text into one sentence - maximum 45-50 words. Never write a sentence exactly as given in the paragraph. A simple and easy to understand line would suffice. Usage of comma and other punctuations have to be carefully dealt with.
> Essay - I got "adventurous sport - bungee jumping/skydiving" opinion essay. Carefully read the question to understand the purpose of the essay. Opinion/adv-disadv/agree-disagree. Structure it accordingly. I wrote only 215 words. Prepared 15 high vocabulary words for use. But ended up using only 5 or 6. Made sure there are no spelling errors. Used 4 paragraphs (Intro, para1, para2 and conclusion). Summarise spoken text - I wrote 65 words. This requires us to narrate it to another student who wasn't a part of the lecture. Hence, we should structure it in a proper way.
> 
> I used this template;
> 
> The speaker discussed/explained .............................
> The main point discussed by the speaker was ...............................
> He/She also mentioned some examples like ..........................
> He/She added that ......................
> Furthermore, ............................
> The speaker/lecturer concluded saying that ...................
> 
> You may choose from the above lines according to what you get in your exam.
> 
> I would like to share some tips on speaking as well as I have scored 90 in all my 8 attempts in speaking.
> 
> Speak fluently in a moderate speed. Speak in your own accent. Be clear in what you speak with good pronunciation. Don't try to correct the mistakes made. Try to utilise maximum seconds in retell lecture, describe image. In read aloud, I always completed reading the paragraphs in 25 seconds and moved on. Never leave a question unattempted in answer short questions. If you have no clue, it is good to say something that is relevant. I have done this in most of my attempts and it hasn't affected my score. Try modulating the voice - ups and downs.
> 
> Reading: I have absolutely no tips to give here. I am lucky to have score 80 in this. Read aloud, Reorder paragraph and fill in the blanks (R & W) are very important sections for obtaining high scores. I have personally experienced questions repeating in reading. Especially multiple choice single answer, multiple answers and reorder paragraphs. Time management is the key.
> 
> These are absolutely from my own experiences. This forum has really helped me a lot.
> 
> Hope this helps. I wish all the very best to everyone here planning to give PTE-A. Good luck!


Thanks for sharing your experience. Could you pls suggest the reference source of multiple choice questions with multiple and single answer, and of fill in the bank?

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## DN7C

guys, I need some advice regarding PTE practice materials.

These are my past PTE-A results,
2016 Nov 25 PTE - A 68/ 81/ 64/ 81 - 73
2017 Jan 04 PTE - A 77/ 82/ 84/ 84 - 78 
2018 Jan 04 PTE - A 73/ 77/ 76/ 64 - 73

I have paid membership of E2language. Therefore, I have an idea about how to approach each question. I just need some good quality practice materials. 

I will lose 5 points for age in next month. So, planning to take the exam within two weeks. And I'm looking for proven sources of practice questions.

Or in other words, what are your suggestions to improve 10 points over two weeks?

Also, I subscribed the E2language.com in 2016. Anybody have an idea whether the current version differs from the one that they had in 2016? Should I get the new subscription as well?


----------



## skrp2000in

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Members, Can you please help me to estimate my chance of getting 65+
> 
> Mid Jan'18 : Mock test TCYonline : L/R/W/ S: 57/57/58/53 where pronunciation 54 (avg 3 out of 5)
> 
> End Jan'18 : PTA-A : L/R/W/S : 59/68/59/61 *where pronunciation 17 only* still got 61 in speaking I calculated it was 1 out of 5 only. I didn't complete WFD 2 out of 3.
> 
> Starting Feb'18 : Mock PTEtutorial : L/R/W/S : 65/71/72/65 pronunciation 71 (avg 4 out of 5)
> 
> Can I expect 65+ in my next attempt? I dont know what is wrong with my pronunciation with PTE. If I would have completed the 2 WFDs then should my score crossed the 65 for W & L?
> 
> Please give your opinion.


Hi, Again I am shattered. I had appeared for the scored mock test the official one from perason 3 times today. In all of them, my speaking score was between 50 to 60 *and pronunciation score was just 10*.

I have no idea what is going on with me. I have checked several online pronunciation checkers, there I scored above 70% in pronunciation, even google speech to text recognize my speech quite well, but in case of PTE computer, I can not able to crack it. 10 out of 90 in pronunciation means 0, which means I am loosing straight (1*90/5 =18) 18 points in speaking and some points in reading and listning too.
Please help me to overcome this issue.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, Again I am shattered. I had appeared for the scored mock test the official one from perason 3 times today. In all of them, my speaking score was between 50 to 60 *and pronunciation score was just 10*.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with me. I have checked several online pronunciation checkers, there I scored above 70% in pronunciation, even google speech to text recognize my speech quite well, but in case of PTE computer, I can not able to crack it. 10 out of 90 in pronunciation means 0, which means I am loosing straight (1*90/5 =18) 18 points in speaking and some points in reading and listning too.
> 
> Please help me to overcome this issue.




You don’t need to worry. Appear in the real exam and do check the quality of your recording. Everything will be fine. Trust yourself. My pronunciation score was 78 and yet i scored 90/90 in speaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> You don’t need to worry. Appear in the real exam and do check the quality of your recording. Everything will be fine. Trust yourself. My pronunciation score was 78 and yet i scored 90/90 in speaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, but earlier i had appeared in PTE-A there I scored 61 but in pronunciation only 17. that's why i checked with scored mock test but to my surprise, it was 10 only. How can i ensure that in actual test it'll be fine? I am losing my confidence.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

skrp2000in said:


> Thanks, but earlier i had appeared in PTE-A there I scored 61 but in pronunciation only 17. that's why i checked with scored mock test but to my surprise, it was 10 only. How can i ensure that in actual test it'll be fine? I am losing my confidence.




Can you record any read aloud sentence and attach here ? We can comment better after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Can you record any read aloud sentence and attach here ? We can comment better after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it goes. My pronunciation is very bad but not as worst as i get 10 here. I think i deserve 50+in pronunciation.
I have attached the file Just change the file extension from .pdf to.mp3
here is the text

Auroras are produced by the reaction of our planet’s magnetosphere and ions from solar winds. This spectacle of incomparable beauty produces columns of light of varying colors. Sodium ions create yellow light, nitrogen creates violet, and oxygen ions create green light.


----------



## Kiraaa

skrp2000in said:


> Here it goes. My pronunciation is very bad but not as worst as i get 10 here. I think i deserve 50+in pronunciation.
> I have attached the file Just change the file extension from .pdf to.mp3
> here is the text
> 
> Auroras are produced by the reaction of our planet’s magnetosphere and ions from solar winds. This spectacle of incomparable beauty produces columns of light of varying colours. Sodium ions create yellow light, nitrogen creates violet, and oxygen ions create green light.



Hi mate,

would you share how much was your oral fluency score over the whole period

I listened to your recording, and generally, I could understand and pick up on a large amount of what you said.

One thing could be that the pte database--because it is a machine eventually, are not familiar with such way as the one you speak. I assume they continuously try to improve their software and seek to make it smarter; but however, you would need to work by yourself and try to slowly work on new pronunciation techniques. 

Nothing is wrong with your pronunciation but try to shift it a little bit so pte can recognise you


----------



## skrp2000in

Kiraaa said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> would you share how much was your oral fluency score over the whole period
> 
> I listened to your recording, and generally, I could understand and pick up on a large amount of what you said.
> 
> One thing could be that the pte database--because it is a machine eventually, are not familiar with such way as the one you speak. I assume they continuously try to improve their software and seek to make it smarter; but however, you would need to work by yourself and try to slowly work on new pronunciation techniques.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with your pronunciation but try to shift it a little bit so pte can recognise you


Thank you dear for your comments. here are the foloowing what you have asked for.
PTE-A (S/Flu/Pro) - 61 / 67 / 17
Scored Test-A - 54 / 61 / 10
Scored Test-B - 51 / 53 / 10
Scored Test-A (again) - 58 / 59 / 10
I have given 2 mock tests from ptetutorials.com there I scored 60-70 in speaking and 71 in both fluency and pronunciation both the times.
Ya i agree my pronunciation is very bad but if i get atleast 40-50 i can score 65+ in speaking. Dont you thing i deserve 40-50 in pronunciation?


----------



## nehaneha

Hey, I can understand your concern. Will give u my example. I have two two mock tests and my pronunciation was 10 or 15 all times. But in the real exam just be confident and trust yourself. I got 90/90 in speaking in the real exam. So don't worry and trust yourself. You will be fine.


----------



## skrp2000in

nehaneha said:


> Hey, I can understand your concern. Will give u my example. I have two two mock tests and my pronunciation was 10 or 15 all times. But in the real exam just be confident and trust yourself. I got 90/90 in speaking in the real exam. So don't worry and trust yourself. You will be fine.


Are you serious? From 15 to 90!!!!
But actually i had given PTE earlier that time also 61 speaking and 17 (only) in pronunciation. I am not getting sufficient confidence to reappear in the exam. But what were you speaking scores in those mock tests?


----------



## dannytran

*Please help me!!!*

Hi Guys, 

Please help me to improve my pte result. My first disappointed try was as follows:
L: 54
R: 59
S: 41
W: 68
Enabling Skills
Gramar: 69
Oral Fluency: 36
Pronunciation: 10
Spelling: 19
Vocab: 58
WD: 90﻿

Could you pls give me advices and reference documents that I can learn to achieve my goal (79)? I have booked my second test on 9 March. 

I'm very grateful for all helps from you guys.

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## dannytran

skrp2000in said:


> Here it goes. My pronunciation is very bad but not as worst as i get 10 here. I think i deserve 50+in pronunciation.
> I have attached the file Just change the file extension from .pdf to.mp3
> here is the text
> 
> Auroras are produced by the reaction of our planet’s magnetosphere and ions from solar winds. This spectacle of incomparable beauty produces columns of light of varying colors. Sodium ions create yellow light, nitrogen creates violet, and oxygen ions create green light.


I have the same problem with both mock test A and B and my first real exam. My pronunciation score was all 10. 

Please help me to improve my pte result. My first disappointed exam result was as follows:
L: 54
R: 59
S: 41
W: 68
Enabling Skills
Gramar: 69
Oral Fluency: 36
Pronunciation: 10
Spelling: 19
Vocab: 58
WD: 90

Could you pls give me advices and reference documents that I can learn to achieve my goal (79)? I have booked my second test on 9 March. 

I'm very grateful for all helps from you guys.

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## MustafaAdil

Hello everyone. Just wanted to ask one quick question. Is PTE available in Qatar?


----------



## SG

MustafaAdil said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to ask one quick question. Is PTE available in Qatar?


Hi Mustafa,
The nearest one in PTE site is shown as:
Al-Bassam Institute (Male Candidates)
Hajar District
Prince Mohammed Bin Fahd Rd
P.O. Box 1026
31431 Dammam
Saudi Arabia


----------



## AbhishekSingh

dannytran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me to improve my pte result. My first disappointed try was as follows:
> L: 54
> R: 59
> S: 41
> W: 68
> Enabling Skills
> Gramar: 69
> Oral Fluency: 36
> Pronunciation: 10
> Spelling: 19
> Vocab: 58
> WD: 90?
> 
> Could you pls give me advices and reference documents that I can learn to achieve my goal (79)? I have booked my second test on 9 March.
> 
> I'm very grateful for all helps from you guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Danny


I would recommend you to go over last few pages of this thread. There have been plethora of links and advices for improving your fluency and pronunciation. Quick tip YouTube videos of E2 learning by Jay.


----------



## JK684

dannytran said:


> I have the same problem with both mock test A and B and my first real exam. My pronunciation score was all 10.
> 
> Please help me to improve my pte result. My first disappointed exam result was as follows:
> L: 54
> R: 59
> S: 41
> W: 68
> Enabling Skills
> Gramar: 69
> Oral Fluency: 36
> Pronunciation: 10
> Spelling: 19
> Vocab: 58
> WD: 90﻿
> 
> Could you pls give me advices and reference documents that I can learn to achieve my goal (79)? I have booked my second test on 9 March.
> 
> I'm very grateful for all helps from you guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Danny


 i have collated a bunch of PTE materials, please find the links below. Some might be duplicate though, but check it out.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7Nox_5hSRrqWEJEOTlCNy14Uk0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1UHFyxeHa1zS01vb1hKMFh2ZW8

https://drive.google.com/drive/fold...cxNGxIaGdSZzNXdkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M

PTE website contents, offline practice test, longsman website contents, pearson official book CD images:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


https://www.pearsonelt.com/catalogue/exam-prep/expert/pte/levels.html


https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0ByCD-gyzaaUzS1RjLU5jZDhOdEk

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5XbQcB0L2jVSkxHYUU0azZGMVE?usp=sharing


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i67h03nf85ntk2d/AAAw9qNfQ8AQWG8Tm-BDhU2ha?dl=0

Speech to text: Speechnotes.co

Youtube learning videos : 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxaYQnov0rlRVk9WdGNZV3BtOTA

PTE Essay Tips - https://dylanaung.blogspot.com.au/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html


Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/

2: Exam English
http://www.examenglish.com/PTE/PTE_Academic.htm
http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/preparation/free-pte-academic-preparation/

3: TCY Online:
http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/107197/pte

4: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

5. http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/offline-practice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

Scoring strategies/Timings
http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Rescore: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PTEA_Test_Taker_Handbook_English__Jan_15.pdf

Test tips: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf



Discussion in Quora

https://www.quora.com/I-am-planning...this-test-and-also-is-getting-65-a-tough-task


----------



## dilanjan

Which is Easy 

IELTS or PTE?


----------



## engineer874

dilanjan said:


> Which is Easy
> 
> IELTS or PTE?


While preparing PTE is bit tricky and you may face difficulty because there are many different tasks and they are correlated to each other, on the other hand, IELTS preparation is straight forward. But examination and scoring wise PTE is ahead because of no.human intervention.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ach82000b

dilanjan said:


> Which is Easy
> 
> IELTS or PTE?


I think you should take PTE. IELTS is a very biased exam, while PTE is fair to all.


----------



## dilanjan

Experts how to get practice for Repeat sentence, I can not memorize some parts of the sentences.


----------



## dilanjan

ach82000b said:


> I think you should take PTE. IELTS is a very biased exam, while PTE is fair to all.


Kindly share your training plan and sources. where did you do the exam? ACBT?


----------



## Ptera

DN7C said:


> guys, I need some advice regarding PTE practice materials.
> 
> These are my past PTE-A results,
> 2016 Nov 25 PTE - A 68/ 81/ 64/ 81 - 73
> 2017 Jan 04 PTE - A 77/ 82/ 84/ 84 - 78
> 2018 Jan 04 PTE - A 73/ 77/ 76/ 64 - 73
> 
> I have paid membership of E2language. Therefore, I have an idea about how to approach each question. I just need some good quality practice materials.
> 
> I will lose 5 points for age in next month. So, planning to take the exam within two weeks. And I'm looking for proven sources of practice questions.
> 
> Or in other words, what are your suggestions to improve 10 points over two weeks?
> 
> Also, I subscribed the E2language.com in 2016. Anybody have an idea whether the current version differs from the one that they had in 2016? Should I get the new subscription as well?


Hi Mate,

Normally, e2language subscription is valid for 1 year. They didn´t change anything since 2016 but only a layout. Don´t ask them about it because they might stop your subscription))
Use their materials with two books Mc Millan and PTE practice Plus and it will be more than enough.
In addition, I would recommend PTE Gold by youtube. They are good for re-order paragraph and fill in the blanks in reading.
There are too many materials, but above are more than enough, mate;-)

Good luck and don´t wait too long;-)


----------



## venki276

Hi Guys,

Is the scribbling pad easy to write on?

Does the pen have a small nib (point) or a fat-one like that of a marker?


----------



## ach82000b

dilanjan said:


> Kindly share your training plan and sources. where did you do the exam? ACBT?


No I did here in Melbourne. You can find all the practice materials in Youtube. Follow e2 language and Navjot Brar. Practice on wenbo.tv


----------



## ach82000b

venki276 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the scribbling pad easy to write on?
> 
> Does the pen have a small nib (point) or a fat-one like that of a marker?


 Yes easy to write. It's a transparent sheet( plastic). And the pen is a black pen with small round tip. Thicker than a ballpoint.


----------



## venki276

ach82000b said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the scribbling pad easy to write on?
> 
> Does the pen have a small nib (point) or a fat-one like that of a marker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes easy to write. It's a transparent sheet( plastic). And the pen is a black pen with small round tip. Thicker than a ballpoint.
Click to expand...

Cool. Thanks for the info. I was worried that it will be tough to take notes during the exam.


----------



## benisrael

ach82000b said:


> No I did here in Melbourne. You can find all the practice materials in Youtube. Follow e2 language and Navjot Brar. Practice on wenbo.tv


Did you do a LOT of practice tests?

I understand from people it is important to do lot of practice, no matter how good you are in English. Is this true?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

prakash.aluru said:


> 65+ is very easy brother.


No it is not


----------



## andrearios

I'll take the test tomorrow, what should I do today? study or just relax.


----------



## ach82000b

andrearios said:


> I'll take the test tomorrow, what should I do today? study or just relax.


For me studying is important, especially speaking. Just like match practice. I always had 500ml Redbull 1h before exam..


----------



## dannytran

AbhishekSingh said:


> I would recommend you to go over last few pages of this thread. There have been plethora of links and advices for improving your fluency and pronunciation. Quick tip YouTube videos of E2 learning by Jay.


Thank you very much for your suggestion.

Danny


----------



## nephollander

Okay, so last night I finished the first PTE mock exam. Man, they certainly don't make it easy. Also I'm really worried about the noise & distraction in the exam centres...

Are the mock exams representative of the real thing in terms of how strictly they score? I'm really scared of getting a lower score for the real thing. I need "superior" to have enough points.


----------



## venki276

nephollander said:


> Okay, so last night I finished the first PTE mock exam. Man, they certainly don't make it easy. Also I'm really worried about the noise & distraction in the exam centres...
> 
> Are the mock exams representative of the real thing in terms of how strictly they score? I'm really scared of getting a lower score for the real thing. I need "superior" to have enough points.


PTE official mock tests offered by pearson are scored by the exact same software as that of main exam.

Yes, the noise in the real exam will be daunting and you must stay focussed.

I have also read that the official test will be slightly easy compared to mocks (not sure of this though).


----------



## goal2019

Hello folks,
I appeared first time for PTE-A real exam on Sunday (25th Feb) from India. I didnt get results yet. Status showing as "Taken" in view score reports. By the way, I cant comment much on exam until see the results. Of course I made few mistakes but will share same along with outcome. Please share if anyone appeared on the same day and got results already.


----------



## nephollander

venki276 said:


> PTE official mock tests offered by pearson are scored by the exact same software as that of main exam.


Awesome!



venki276 said:


> Yes, the noise in the real exam will be daunting and you must stay focussed.
> 
> I have also read that the official test will be slightly easy compared to mocks (not sure of this though).


Okay, well, my test is in a week... Crossing fingers! And thanks for your advice!


----------



## arshu16

Hi People, Please find attached my PTE official practice paper score. I don't know what to do now. My pronunciation is not that bad, I know it. While my written discourse is also quite low. 

What do you all suggest? Should I appear the official exam? or practice more. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## arshu16

arshu16 said:


> Hi People, Please find attached my PTE official practice paper score. I don't know what to do now. My pronunciation is not that bad, I know it. While my written discourse is also quite low.
> 
> What do you all suggest? Should I appear the official exam? or practice more. Any help is appreciated.


"https://ibb.co/dV6ZdH" - Remove the quotes.


----------



## arkind13

Hi,
All those who have already appeared for PTE, do we have access to notepad on the computer during the exam? I'm much comfortable in typing than writing on an erasable pad.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

goal2019 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I appeared first time for PTE-A real exam on Sunday (25th Feb) from India. I didnt get results yet. Status showing as "Taken" in view score reports. By the way, I cant comment much on exam until see the results. Of course I made few mistakes but will share same along with outcome. Please share if anyone appeared on the same day and got results already.




Good luck for your exam? How many part were there in you listening section? Do you remember any keywords or sentences from Write from dictation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> I'll take the test tomorrow, what should I do today? study or just relax.


I would recommend taking a break and heading fresh to the exam tomorrow. Unless of course if you have missed out on practicing some item types such as the Re-tell lecture, Describe Image, Summarize Spoken / Written Texts. All the best mate!


----------



## arshu16

arshu16 said:


> "https://ibb.co/dV6ZdH" - Remove the quotes.


Nobody?


----------



## dragonqn

arkind13 said:


> Hi,
> All those who have already appeared for PTE, do we have access to notepad on the computer during the exam? I'm much comfortable in typing than writing on an erasable pad.


Yes its an erasable notebook and sketch pen will be provided.


----------



## dragonqn

arshu16 said:


> "https://ibb.co/dV6ZdH" - Remove the quotes.


I would suggest you can go ahead.. Usually the actual scores are more than the mock test one. Just pick a date and go ahead.


----------



## DN7C

Ptera said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Normally, e2language subscription is valid for 1 year. They didn´t change anything since 2016 but only a layout. Don´t ask them about it because they might stop your subscription))
> Use their materials with two books Mc Millan and PTE practice Plus and it will be more than enough.
> In addition, I would recommend PTE Gold by youtube. They are good for re-order paragraph and fill in the blanks in reading.
> There are too many materials, but above are more than enough, mate;-)
> 
> Good luck and don´t wait too long;-)


Hey mate,

Thanks a lot for the reply. 
I too noticed the layout difference of their website. That's why I asked whether they have changed the content. Glad you've answered it. Hopefully, I wouldn't have any problem unless someone from e2language searches this thread

Thanks again for recommending above sources of material. I will go through them.
Cheers


----------



## Ptera

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2176.html#post13659761

Hello friends,

Just want to share the link of the previous post of one guy who took PTE 12 times in order to get 79+. 
Everytime he needed to go abroad for the exam as in his country there is no PTE. I believe that he also needed visas for his trips. After his story, I decided that I won´t give up until I pass it and I finally got 79+ too. 
Maybe his story will encourage you as well;-)
Good luck!


----------



## mike129

Ptera said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2176.html#post13659761
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> Just want to share the link of the previous post of one guy who took PTE 12 times in order to get 79+.
> Everytime he needed to go abroad for the exam as in his country there is no PTE. I believe that he also needed visas for his trips. After his story, I decided that I won´t give up until I pass it and I finally got 79+ too.
> Maybe his story will encourage you as well;-)
> Good luck!


Thanks man


----------



## mike129

Ptera said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2176.html#post13659761
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> Just want to share the link of the previous post of one guy who took PTE 12 times in order to get 79+.
> Everytime he needed to go abroad for the exam as in his country there is no PTE. I believe that he also needed visas for his trips. After his story, I decided that I won´t give up until I pass it and I finally got 79+ too.
> Maybe his story will encourage you as well;-)
> Good luck!


Thanks man


----------



## nisha8888

arkind13 said:


> Hi,
> All those who have already appeared for PTE, do we have access to notepad on the computer during the exam? I'm much comfortable in typing than writing on an erasable pad.


No, we dont have access to notepad. .you will have to use pen and erasable notepad. .


----------



## goal2019

goal2019 said:


> Hello folks,
> I appeared first time for PTE-A real exam on Sunday (25th Feb) from India. I didnt get results yet. Status showing as "Taken" in view score reports. By the way, I cant comment much on exam until see the results. Of course I made few mistakes but will share same along with outcome. Please share if anyone appeared on the same day and got results.
> My results as expected:
> L/S/R/W:61/90/68/62
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD:77/90/83/76/56/60
> I missed wfd  and got punished.
> This is not an end and just beginning......


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

goal2019 said:


> goal2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks,
> I appeared first time for PTE-A real exam on Sunday (25th Feb) from India. I didnt get results yet. Status showing as "Taken" in view score reports. By the way, I cant comment much on exam until see the results. Of course I made few mistakes but will share same along with outcome. Please share if anyone appeared on the same day and got results.
> My results as expected:
> L/S/R/W:61/90/68/62
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD:77/90/83/76/56/60
> I missed wfd  and got punished.
> This is not an end and just beginning......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember any keyword from write from dictation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## andrearios

I took the test yesterday, and I believe PTE has changed, I first took the test in 2016 and I remember very well that for reading and listening the time was more than enough and remember that I even have 10 min left in one of the sections. Mi experience from yesterday was completely different they squeeze the time, in listening y was trying to be super fast, but at the end, in order to have minutes left for WFD I guessed some questions and I even pressed next without hearing the lecture. My overall conclusion is that PTE realized that many people are passing the test so they decided to play with other factors such as TIME.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

andrearios said:


> I took the test yesterday, and I believe PTE has changed, I first took the test in 2016 and I remember very well that for reading and listening the time was more than enough and remember that I even have 10 min left in one of the sections. Mi experience from yesterday was completely different they squeeze the time, in listening y was trying to be super fast, but at the end, in order to have minutes left for WFD I guessed some questions and I even pressed next without hearing the lecture. My overall conclusion is that PTE realized that many people are passing the test so they decided to play with other factors such as TIME.




Yes, i actually missed three WFD and booked the test again for 14th march. Do you remember any keywords from WFD? I hope you will get your desired score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Yes, i actually missed three WFD and booked the test again for 14th march. Do you remember any keywords from WFD? I hope you will get your desired score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember there were super easy actually and no more than 7 words. Sadly I do not remember any word because I was in shock running against the seconds (It felt like in a movie hahahahah). I do not know my results yet but in my case, I decided to give up some questions in order to complete WFD.


----------



## SacS

engineer874 said:


> Can understand it very well, I'm in the same boat .. got 78 in reading and rest all are above 79. I know how it feels but we are so close bro, don't give up.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I boarded the same boat 

Got my PTE Results yesterday:

L-89 R-80 S-90 W-78

Enabling Skills:
Grammer 78
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 90
Vocab 72
Written Discourse 57

Guys is revaluation recommendable, given the fact that I have to again travel all the way from Qatar to Oman to give another PTE attempt which cost $222(exam cost) + $200(conveyance).

Please suggest


----------



## engineer874

SacS said:


> I boarded the same boat
> 
> Got my PTE Results yesterday:
> 
> L-89 R-80 S-90 W-78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 72
> Written Discourse 57
> 
> Guys is revaluation recommendable, given the fact that I have to again travel all the way from Qatar to Oman to give another PTE attempt which cost $222(exam cost) + $200(conveyance).
> 
> Please suggest


Bro I don't think so re evaluation will work coz its a computer based scoring without human interaction. Other members can share their point of view.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

PTE experts,

Would like to see thoughts around the E2 language structure for SST and Re tell lecture.

"The speaker was discussing TOPIC
S/He mentioned keyword 1
S/He talked about Keyword 2
S/He discussed Keyword 3
S/He described Keyword 4
Conclusion: S/He suggested keyword 5
"

Has anyone tried this structure in the actual PTE exam and got good results.


----------



## ach82000b

saurabhpluto said:


> PTE experts,
> 
> Would like to see thoughts around the E2 language structure for SST and Re tell lecture.
> 
> "The speaker was discussing TOPIC
> S/He mentioned keyword 1
> S/He talked about Keyword 2
> S/He discussed Keyword 3
> S/He described Keyword 4
> Conclusion: S/He suggested keyword 5
> "
> 
> Has anyone tried this structure in the actual PTE exam and got good results.


This is my own template which worked for me.
1. The speaker speaks about TOPIC. There are several key points in this amazing lecture.
2. Firstly he wants to talk about Keywordsset1
3. In addition to that, He wants to highlight some facts regarding Keywords_set2
4. Further, he mentions about keywordsset3.
5. Also he tallks about key words set4.
6. In conclusion, this lecturer has a great knowledge about TOPIC

Just cram this, this will help u in big time.


----------



## ach82000b

SacS said:


> I boarded the same boat
> 
> Got my PTE Results yesterday:
> 
> L-89 R-80 S-90 W-78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammer 78
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 90
> Vocab 72
> Written Discourse 57
> 
> Guys is revaluation recommendable, given the fact that I have to again travel all the way from Qatar to Oman to give another PTE attempt which cost $222(exam cost) + $200(conveyance).
> 
> sadly no


----------



## kapkap07

saurabhpluto said:


> PTE experts,
> 
> Would like to see thoughts around the E2 language structure for SST and Re tell lecture.
> 
> "The speaker was discussing TOPIC
> S/He mentioned keyword 1
> S/He talked about Keyword 2
> S/He discussed Keyword 3
> S/He described Keyword 4
> Conclusion: S/He suggested keyword 5
> "
> 
> Has anyone tried this structure in the actual PTE exam and got good results.


Yup, it worked for me well following E2L. 
I got 84 in speaking.


----------



## Rocky9890

Hey fellows just wondering how hard they have made PTE now as compare to two years ago?
I know it’s weird to ask why two years ago and now but just want to know


----------



## priya1102

I got Reading -7, Writing-6.5, Listening-7, Speaking-6 in IELTS. I need 7 in all.whether it's easy to score 7 in PTE.Please help me.


----------



## priya1102

I am new to pte academic. Please tell me how to score 7 In all section


----------



## Ptera

priya1102 said:


> I got Reading -7, Writing-6.5, Listening-7, Speaking-6 in IELTS. I need 7 in all.whether it's easy to score 7 in PTE.Please help me.


I had the similar score in IELTS and three months later I scored 65+ in my first attempt in PTE. It´s possible and not so difficult. 
I recommend e2language subscription for $130 (their bronze package) for preparation. Use their methods, especially for speaking and you will be fine.


----------



## priya1102

Ptera said:


> priya1102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Reading -7, Writing-6.5, Listening-7, Speaking-6 in IELTS. I need 7 in all.whether it's easy to score 7 in PTE.Please help me.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the similar score in IELTS and three months later I scored 65+ in my first attempt in PTE. It´s possible and not so difficult.
> I recommend e2language subscription for $130 (their bronze package) for preparation. Use their methods, especially for speaking and you will be fine.
Click to expand...


Thanks... for your positive reply. I will do it.


----------



## andrearios

Rocky9890 said:


> Hey fellows just wondering how hard they have made PTE now as compare to two years ago?
> I know it’s weird to ask why two years ago and now but just want to know


I think now they are playing with the time because the test is the same. But I felt like the time has been changed especially for listening, now you just have to spend a few seconds after the recording to select the answer otherwise you will not have enough time to complete the entire section.


----------



## Ptera

Rocky9890 said:


> Hey fellows just wondering how hard they have made PTE now as compare to two years ago?
> I know it’s weird to ask why two years ago and now but just want to know


Hi mate,
They changed the listening part just a littlebit. You cannot skip the task until you listen it to the end. One year ago, I just skipped recordings for multiple choice questions and have just chosen randomly the options in order to save the time for write from dication in the end. Now, you cannot skip any recording and need to listen it to the end. This can affect the timing.. 
Furthermore, PTE is updated with new questions for write from dictation on a monthly basis. Overall, the level of difficulty of PTE remained the same. Sometimes you just need a luck!
Can only compare one year ago and now.


----------



## andrearios

how long it takes to get the score from PTE ?


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> how long it takes to get the score from PTE ?


You should get your score report within 5 days (excl. holidays) of taking the exam. In some cases, the results are published on the Pearson website within 24 hours too.


----------



## Abhi

priya1102 said:


> I am new to pte academic. Please tell me how to score 7 In all section


Don't go any further, skim read this forum top - bottom :ranger:. It already contains a wealth of information to achieve your target score of 7 each


----------



## venki276

Hi Guys,

I gave my PTE test yesterday.

For one of the Short Answer question, I didn't give any reply. Surprisingly the Mic didn't go off after 3 seconds it continued to go till 10 seconds.

Do you guys think it might be because of the disturbance in Mic?

At the beginning of the test, i have changed two mikes due to some disturbance in them.

I am really worried that the disturbance will ruin my scores


----------



## Rocky9890

andrearios said:


> Rocky9890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellows just wondering how hard they have made PTE now as compare to two years ago?
> I know it’s weird to ask why two years ago and now but just want to know
> 
> 
> 
> I think now they are playing with the time because the test is the same. But I felt like the time has been changed especially for listening, now you just have to spend a few seconds after the recording to select the answer otherwise you will not have enough time to complete the entire section.
Click to expand...

Yeah I heard they made the listening section a bit tricky now 
Attempted PTE around 10 times I guess was a nightmare for me, always hit 78 77 76 in reading and then attempted with zero hope and guess what smashed it shockingly 
Never disappoint and keep trying


----------



## drtvskuthsav

venki276 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave my PTE test yesterday.
> 
> For one of the Short Answer question, I didn't give any reply. Surprisingly the Mic didn't go off after 3 seconds it continued to go till 10 seconds.
> 
> Do you guys think it might be because of the disturbance in Mic?
> 
> At the beginning of the test, i have changed two mikes due to some disturbance in them.


Wait for the results. If you are not satisfied you can voice your concerns to Pearson and request for help. I also felt the same for short answer questions but it did not have any negative impact on my score. I got 90 in all sections. It is also important to answer the question. As far as PTE is concerned answer all questions.


----------



## drtvskuthsav

priya1102 said:


> I am new to pte academic. Please tell me how to score 7 In all section


Follow E2 Language PTE sessions on YouTube. Once you are familiar with all sections and the strategies, give PTE mock tests. That will help you assess yourself before giving the test.


----------



## dragonqn

venki276 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave my PTE test yesterday.
> 
> For one of the Short Answer question, I didn't give any reply. Surprisingly the Mic didn't go off after 3 seconds it continued to go till 10 seconds.
> 
> Do you guys think it might be because of the disturbance in Mic?
> 
> At the beginning of the test, i have changed two mikes due to some disturbance in them.
> 
> I am really worried that the disturbance will ruin my scores


Do you remember what the question was ? Coz even i got a question which seemed like "The land in which school or universities are built are known as?"
I din know what to say so just told school..I am not sure if i heard it wrong though.


----------



## dragonqn

dragonqn said:


> Do you remember what the question was ? Coz even i got a question which seemed like "The land in which school or universities are built are known as?"
> I din know what to say so just told school..I am not sure if i heard it wrong though.


Also regarding the Mic, I guess after 3 seconds the recording will stop but however the timer will still run until the end. even if you speak after 3 seconds chances are it will not record it.


----------



## venki276

dragonqn said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave my PTE test yesterday.
> 
> For one of the Short Answer question, I didn't give any reply. Surprisingly the Mic didn't go off after 3 seconds it continued to go till 10 seconds.
> 
> Do you guys think it might be because of the disturbance in Mic?
> 
> At the beginning of the test, i have changed two mikes due to some disturbance in them.
> 
> I am really worried that the disturbance will ruin my scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what the question was ? Coz even i got a question which seemed like "The land in which school or universities are built are known as?"
> I din know what to say so just told school..I am not sure if i heard it wrong though.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't remember the question. It was the first question in that section and I wasn't ready.

To be frank, I never listened to that particular question and so I couldn't say anything.


----------



## venki276

dragonqn said:


> dragonqn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what the question was ? Coz even i got a question which seemed like "The land in which school or universities are built are known as?"
> I din know what to say so just told school..I am not sure if i heard it wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> Also regarding the Mic, I guess after 3 seconds the recording will stop but however the timer will still run until the end. even if you speak after 3 seconds chances are it will not record it.
Click to expand...

I hope that is the case. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## venki276

venki276 said:


> dragonqn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonqn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what the question was ? Coz even i got a question which seemed like "The land in which school or universities are built are known as?"
> I din know what to say so just told school..I am not sure if i heard it wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> Also regarding the Mic, I guess after 3 seconds the recording will stop but however the timer will still run until the end. even if you speak after 3 seconds chances are it will not record it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that is the case.
> Thanks for your response.
Click to expand...

I got my PTE result and luckily everything went well. I got 79+ in all.

I will share my experiences later tonight.

A big THANKS to everyone who posted their valuable inputs.

Cheers!!


----------



## NetworkEngineer

venki276 said:


> I got my PTE result and luckily everything went well. I got 79+ in all.
> 
> I will share my experiences later tonight.
> 
> A big THANKS to everyone who posted their valuable inputs.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratz mate, please, give us more information on retell lecture topics and also which sort of describe images you've got. Lots of people have reported some changes in describe images in terms of being more generic images.


----------



## SMAusMig

venki276 said:


> I got my PTE result and luckily everything went well. I got 79+ in all.
> 
> I will share my experiences later tonight.
> 
> A big THANKS to everyone who posted their valuable inputs.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats!!


----------



## venki276

NetworkEngineer said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PTE result and luckily everything went well. I got 79+ in all.
> 
> I will share my experiences later tonight.
> 
> A big THANKS to everyone who posted their valuable inputs.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz mate, please, give us more information on retell lecture topics and also which sort of describe images you've got. Lots of people have reported some changes in describe images in terms of being more generic images.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.

Describe Images: I didn't get any generic image. I got two bar charts, one pie chart, one line graph, one table (others i couldn't recollect but i am sure i didn't get any generic image)

Retell Lecture: I got one related to nutrition and one related to some disease. I took notes and just spoke with confidence. I can tell with confidence that retell lecture doesn't carry much importance in the overall scoring. You should just speak with confidence. I even used some general statements like "Nutrition is very beneficial for all people" (though it was not mentioned in the lecture).


----------



## venki276

SMAusMig said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PTE result and luckily everything went well. I got 79+ in all.
> 
> I will share my experiences later tonight.
> 
> A big THANKS to everyone who posted their valuable inputs.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
Click to expand...

Thanks dude


----------



## Geethanjalis

*PTE-Exam for 189*

Can someone please suggest a good coaching center for PTE in Chennai. I need to get 20 points pls


----------



## tanvir2220

Guys
I have two questions.
1. How to achieve a perfect 90 in Oral Fluency?
2. Does vocabulary contribute to Speaking score? Can you please suggest some materials on PTE Speaking Vocabulary? Thanks.


----------



## Abhi

venki276 said:


> I got my PTE result and luckily everything went well. I got 79+ in all.
> 
> I will share my experiences later tonight.
> 
> A big THANKS to everyone who posted their valuable inputs.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations!


----------



## mike129

Guys are there anyone who got 79+ in PTE and took the exam in Dubai.


----------



## Vegemite20

Hi all,

I appeared for my exam today and just got my results. Following is my result:

Listening 76
Reading 83
Speaking 90
Writing 75

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 85
Vocabulary 88
Written Disclosure 90

Can someone explain why did I scored lower in Writing despite good enabling skills?
I missed 1 question of Write from dictation due to shortage of time, so could that be an issue?After my section 2, I went for a scheduled break but I saw the examiner clicking on "unscheduled break". I think it might have reduced my exam time and due to that I missed one last question. Though I complained at the end, they said that's the only option to pause the test and your time was not deducted.

Is there a way I could contact PTE to check the official logs for time? I am really frustrated and any help would be great.

Cheers


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I appeared for my exam today and just got my results. Following is my result:
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 83
> Speaking 90
> Writing 75
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 85
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Disclosure 90
> 
> Can someone explain why did I scored lower in Writing despite good enabling skills?
> I missed 1 question of Write from dictation due to shortage of time, so could that be an issue?After my section 2, I went for a scheduled break but I saw the examiner clicking on "unscheduled break". I think it might have reduced my exam time and due to that I missed one last question. Though I complained at the end, they said that's the only option to pause the test and your time was not deducted.
> 
> Is there a way I could contact PTE to check the official logs for time? I am really frustrated and any help would be great.
> 
> Cheers




Well don’t know about the complaint part but WFD contributes heavily to listening and writing part. Some speculate that 3 WFD means 27 marks in writing and 20 in listening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Well don’t know about the complaint part but WFD contributes heavily to listening and writing part. Some speculate that 3 WFD means 27 marks in writing and 20 in listening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My scores were SWRL 90/63/80/60 and i missed 3 WFD questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I appeared for my exam today and just got my results. Following is my result:
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 83
> Speaking 90
> Writing 75
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 85
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Disclosure 90
> 
> Can someone explain why did I scored lower in Writing despite good enabling skills?
> I missed 1 question of Write from dictation due to shortage of time, so could that be an issue?After my section 2, I went for a scheduled break but I saw the examiner clicking on "unscheduled break". I think it might have reduced my exam time and due to that I missed one last question. Though I complained at the end, they said that's the only option to pause the test and your time was not deducted.
> 
> Is there a way I could contact PTE to check the official logs for time? I am really frustrated and any help would be great.
> 
> Cheers


How did you do in SWT and the essay?


----------



## Vegemite20

mike129 said:


> How did you do in SWT and the essay?


Hey Mike,

When I left the test center, I believed that writing section was the best I attempted out of the lot, specially I thought I aced the essay. You can see my enabling skills which contribute to writing are all above 83.

Cheers.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

Hi, 

Could you please give some tips on PTE preparation?
I am planning to attempt PTE in a month's time. My target score is 79+ in all modules.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venki276

The Story: 

PTE A (Mar 1)	: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/86 
G/O/P/S/V/W 66/82/72/89/90/79

45 days of intensive preparation (4hrs per day).
I gave my first mock and found that my laptop mike was faulty. So I repeated the same mock to see how much I can actually score.

Mock A (Feb 16) : L/R/S/W 74/64/52/77 G/O/P/S/V/W 90/42/10/69/90/90

Mock A (Feb 17) : L/R/S/W 90/81/90/79 G/O/P/S/V/W 67/81/75/38/90/90

It is predominantly evident that I was weak in spellings. So I concentrated on improving my spellings. I found that I get confused with words that have double letters and words that end with 'ence' - 'ance', 'ent' - 'ant'. I practiced spellings for the entire week and then took Mock B.

Mock B (Feb 24) : L/R/S/W 86/79/85/89 G/O/P/S/V/W 82/70/68/90/81/90

I knew I was ready. I was still worried about Reading section. But there is nothing much I can do to improve further. I just practiced fill in the blanks in the last week and took the exam.

The Source:

1. e2language videos
2. wenbo.tv
3. PTE Academic official guide book
4. PTE Practice Test plus book
5. Material from http://ail.vic.edu.au/download/ 
6. http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Describe-Image-updated.pdf (best possible source for D.I.)
7. Used grammarly to check for grammatical errors in my essay 
8. PTE Preparation app (android app by Pineapple Studio Pty Ltd)

I highly recommend the above app. Though it is a paid app, it is extremely useful. I have spent 300 rs (5$) on that app for three week access. It is particularly useful for WFD, Reorder and Retell lecture. Though the questions in the app are significantly derived from various well known PTE question banks, the app is very useful to study while commuting.


----------



## venki276

The Advice (Tips):

Speaking: I just spoke at my natural pace and I tried to maintain good fluency (I did have 1 or 2 hiccups). For D.I. I used e2language structure. For most of the graphs I didn't conclude, I just made sure that I touched all the important elements. For Retell, I just took notes and spoke about whatever I wrote. I made lot of mistakes in retell throughout my mocks and main. Retell is not as important as everyone thinks. Just make sure to speak with fluency and you can ace Retell. Repeat sentence is generally overlooked, but it's very very important. For big one's dont worry if you couldn't grasp everything, try to render as many words as possible. For small one's try to grasp everything.

Writing: For essay, I just bluntly followed e2language structure. Writing score is mainly dependent on WFD and fill in blanks r & w. For vocab, I never used any fancy words, just make sure that you don't use the same word again and again. 

Reading: For me this section is all about practice. For reorder, I just followed e2language. I got 3 reorder and third one was particularly tough. If you are on the edge in this section, then try not to misread or insert any word in Read Aloud.

Listening: TIME MANAGEMENT. I didnt spend much time in single answer questions or missing word or highlight summary, as soon as the recording finished I selected the answer and moved on. I ended up having 7 minutes for my 4 WFD. Since I had more time, I was more relaxed and answered all 4 correctly. WFD is very very very important. So manage your time. In listening, if you dont know the answer just make a guess and move on. If you are not sure if your answer is right, don't worry just move on. If possible, try to read the question while the recording is being played. I did this, I answered most of the questions even before the recording was finished.

Honorable Mention: This blog taught me many tips. I never knew WFD was important, I never knew about wenbo.tv. 

Follow this blog throughout your preparation journey and you will be very glad.

Cheers!!


----------



## Ausie

Wao.. You really worked hard. Congratulations!


----------



## venki276

Ausie said:


> Wao.. You really worked hard. Congratulations!


Thanks dude


----------



## Ausie

venki276 said:


> Ausie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wao.. You really worked hard. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude
Click to expand...

Hello, 
The hard work done by you is commendable. Its really amazing how you prepare. I am also preparing for PTE targeting to score 79+ but my attempts are getting failed.
Just need your guidance that, there are some websites available which says they provide real exam questions like ‘myptebooking.com’. How reliable these are, can you guide.

Thanks!


----------



## venki276

Ausie said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wao.. You really worked hard. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,
> The hard work done by you is commendable. Its really amazing how you prepare. I am also preparing for PTE targeting to score 79+ but my attempts are getting failed.
> Just need your guidance that, there are some websites available which says they provide real exam questions like ‘myptebooking.com’. How reliable these are, can you guide.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I am not sure about those sites. I haven't tried them. My personal feeling is they are a waste of money. 

I suggest you to try the App that I have mentioned (PTE Preparation by pineapple studio). You can download it for free. You can browse through the App and if you want you can go for full access, it costs you just 2$ for one week of complete access.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Query on SST:

Is it necessary to have a conclusion in the response when we cannot make out any conclusion from the lecture?


----------



## drtvskuthsav

saurabhpluto said:


> Query on SST:
> 
> Is it necessary to have a conclusion in the response when we cannot make out any conclusion from the lecture?


It is not necessary, but it is good to conclude. Having a conclusion will help get high score. I remember I did not conclude my retell lecture and still got 90.

If you think there is no conclusion you may just say “ Overall this is a very informative lecture on <topic>”


----------



## tanvir2220

Guys
I have two questions.
1. How to achieve a perfect 90 in Oral Fluency?
2. Does vocabulary contribute to Speaking score? Can you please suggest some materials on PTE Speaking Vocabulary? Thanks.


----------



## drtvskuthsav

tanvir2220 said:


> Guys
> I have two questions.
> 1. How to achieve a perfect 90 in Oral Fluency?
> 2. Does vocabulary contribute to Speaking score? Can you please suggest some materials on PTE Speaking Vocabulary? Thanks.


1. Practice! Practice! Practice!

E2 Language PTE videos on YouTube is a good place to start. 

2. Vocabulary does contribute. But you can get a perfect 90 in speaking without a perfect 90 in Vocabulary. There are some good mobile apps to help you with English vocabulary.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

venki276 said:


> The Advice (Tips):
> 
> Speaking: I just spoke at my natural pace and I tried to maintain good fluency (I did have 1 or 2 hiccups). For D.I. I used e2language structure. For most of the graphs I didn't conclude, I just made sure that I touched all the important elements. For Retell, I just took notes and spoke about whatever I wrote. I made lot of mistakes in retell throughout my mocks and main. Retell is not as important as everyone thinks. Just make sure to speak with fluency and you can ace Retell. Repeat sentence is generally overlooked, but it's very very important. For big one's dont worry if you couldn't grasp everything, try to render as many words as possible. For small one's try to grasp everything.
> 
> Writing: For essay, I just bluntly followed e2language structure. Writing score is mainly dependent on WFD and fill in blanks r & w. For vocab, I never used any fancy words, just make sure that you don't use the same word again and again.
> 
> Reading: For me this section is all about practice. For reorder, I just followed e2language. I got 3 reorder and third one was particularly tough. If you are on the edge in this section, then try not to misread or insert any word in Read Aloud.
> 
> Listening: TIME MANAGEMENT. I didnt spend much time in single answer questions or missing word or highlight summary, as soon as the recording finished I selected the answer and moved on. I ended up having 7 minutes for my 4 WFD. Since I had more time, I was more relaxed and answered all 4 correctly. WFD is very very very important. So manage your time. In listening, if you dont know the answer just make a guess and move on. If you are not sure if your answer is right, don't worry just move on. If possible, try to read the question while the recording is being played. I did this, I answered most of the questions even before the recording was finished.
> 
> Honorable Mention: This blog taught me many tips. I never knew WFD was important, I never knew about wenbo.tv.
> 
> Follow this blog throughout your preparation journey and you will be very glad.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks a lot.. God bless you 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20

venki276 said:


> The Story:
> 
> PTE A (Mar 1)	: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/86
> G/O/P/S/V/W 66/82/72/89/90/79
> 
> 45 days of intensive preparation (4hrs per day).
> I gave my first mock and found that my laptop mike was faulty. So I repeated the same mock to see how much I can actually score.
> 
> Mock A (Feb 16) : L/R/S/W 74/64/52/77 G/O/P/S/V/W 90/42/10/69/90/90
> 
> Mock A (Feb 17) : L/R/S/W 90/81/90/79 G/O/P/S/V/W 67/81/75/38/90/90
> 
> It is predominantly evident that I was weak in spellings. So I concentrated on improving my spellings. I found that I get confused with words that have double letters and words that end with 'ence' - 'ance', 'ent' - 'ant'. I practiced spellings for the entire week and then took Mock B.
> 
> Mock B (Feb 24) : L/R/S/W 86/79/85/89 G/O/P/S/V/W 82/70/68/90/81/90
> 
> I knew I was ready. I was still worried about Reading section. But there is nothing much I can do to improve further. I just practiced fill in the blanks in the last week and took the exam.
> 
> The Source:
> 
> 1. e2language videos
> 2. wenbo.tv
> 3. PTE Academic official guide book
> 4. PTE Practice Test plus book
> 5. Material from PTE资料下载 |AUSTRALIAN INSTITUTE of LANGUAGE | 墨尔本PTE 澳大利亚语言学院AIL
> 6. http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Describe-Image-updated.pdf (best possible source for D.I.)
> 7. Used grammarly to check for grammatical errors in my essay
> 8. PTE Preparation app (android app by Pineapple Studio Pty Ltd)
> 
> I highly recommend the above app. Though it is a paid app, it is extremely useful. I have spent 300 rs (5$) on that app for three week access. It is particularly useful for WFD, Reorder and Retell lecture. Though the questions in the app are significantly derived from various well known PTE question banks, the app is very useful to study while commuting.


Hey Venki,

Congrats on your score. Could you please comment on my score? I am unable to understand how to improve my score.

Listening 76
Reading 83
Speaking 90
Writing 75

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 87
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 85
Vocabulary 88
Written Disclosure 90

I missed one write from dictation.

Cheers.


----------



## nephollander

Quick question for those familiar with the "ptepractice.com" website. This afternoon I did a scored mock exam, and the results are still not available, apparently. How long does this normally take? Is it going to take until the next working day to be available, maybe?


----------



## venki276

Vegemite20 said:


> venki276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Story:
> 
> PTE A (Mar 1)	: L/R/S/W 90/90/90/86
> G/O/P/S/V/W 66/82/72/89/90/79
> 
> 45 days of intensive preparation (4hrs per day).
> I gave my first mock and found that my laptop mike was faulty. So I repeated the same mock to see how much I can actually score.
> 
> Mock A (Feb 16) : L/R/S/W 74/64/52/77 G/O/P/S/V/W 90/42/10/69/90/90
> 
> Mock A (Feb 17) : L/R/S/W 90/81/90/79 G/O/P/S/V/W 67/81/75/38/90/90
> 
> It is predominantly evident that I was weak in spellings. So I concentrated on improving my spellings. I found that I get confused with words that have double letters and words that end with 'ence' - 'ance', 'ent' - 'ant'. I practiced spellings for the entire week and then took Mock B.
> 
> Mock B (Feb 24) : L/R/S/W 86/79/85/89 G/O/P/S/V/W 82/70/68/90/81/90
> 
> I knew I was ready. I was still worried about Reading section. But there is nothing much I can do to improve further. I just practiced fill in the blanks in the last week and took the exam.
> 
> The Source:
> 
> 1. e2language videos
> 2. wenbo.tv
> 3. PTE Academic official guide book
> 4. PTE Practice Test plus book
> 5. Material from PTEèµ„æ–™ä¸‹è½½ |AUSTRALIAN INSTITUTE of LANGUAGE | å¢¨å°”æœ¬PTE æ¾³å¤§åˆ©äºšè¯*è¨€å*¦é™¢AIL
> 6. http://ail.vic.edu.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Describe-Image-updated.pdf (best possible source for D.I.)
> 7. Used grammarly to check for grammatical errors in my essay
> 8. PTE Preparation app (android app by Pineapple Studio Pty Ltd)
> 
> I highly recommend the above app. Though it is a paid app, it is extremely useful. I have spent 300 rs (5$) on that app for three week access. It is particularly useful for WFD, Reorder and Retell lecture. Though the questions in the app are significantly derived from various well known PTE question banks, the app is very useful to study while commuting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Venki,
> 
> Congrats on your score. Could you please comment on my score? I am unable to understand how to improve my score.
> 
> Listening 76
> Reading 83
> Speaking 90
> Writing 75
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 87
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 85
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Disclosure 90
> 
> I missed one write from dictation.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

As I said, WFD is very important. Both your listening and writing scores are down, which clearly shows it is coz of WFD. 1 WFD carries almost 7 marks for writing and 7 for listening.

Bad luck  You will get it next time for sure. Just manage your time in Listening.

Good Luck!


----------



## venki276

nephollander said:


> Quick question for those familiar with the "ptepractice.com" website. This afternoon I did a scored mock exam, and the results are still not available, apparently. How long does this normally take? Is it going to take until the next working day to be available, maybe?


I have got mine in 5 to 10 minutes. Official time as per pearson is within 2 hours.


----------



## sun29

Hi Friends,

I am thinking to give mock test before booking PTE Test. Please provide suggestions where I can take mock tests and check my scores.


----------



## caracal288

Hello all

I'm new here and can someone tell me how to practice with the website wenbo?? When I open it's all about chinese that I don't understand...

Btw I'm gonna take my 1st attempt next week... wish me luck ya all... really not very confident tho.. I just need 65


----------



## mufti2013

*Need advice on Reading and Speaking.*

Hello everyone,

I gave my PTE Practice test A from the official ptepractice website. Below are my scores:-

Communicative Skills:
L/R/S/W: 70/53/41/78

Enabling Skills:
G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 67/23/10/81/72/90

I wasnt expecting such low scores for Speaking. Even the Oral Fluency and Pronunciation scores are relatively low. Im assuming there was some issue with my microphone and the audio that was recorded because I remember answering most of the Speaking questions correctly. I also remember checking the audio before starting the test and it said it was "acceptable". Any tips on how to make sure if the recorded audio will be accepted by the PTE system before I give my next practice test B?

Also, any tips on how to improve my Reading scores? Any websites/practice materials that I can focus on before I appear for the practice test B/PTE Academic exam.


----------



## venki276

caracal288 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm new here and can someone tell me how to practice with the website wenbo?? When I open it's all about chinese that I don't understand...
> 
> Btw I'm gonna take my 1st attempt next week... wish me luck ya all... really not very confident tho.. I just need 65


Be confident and good luck.

Exact URL: https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html

In that page, access the top menu. 3rd from left is speaking, 4th is writing and so on.


----------



## venki276

mufti2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE Practice test A from the official ptepractice website. Below are my scores:-
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L/R/S/W: 70/53/41/78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 67/23/10/81/72/90
> 
> I wasnt expecting such low scores for Speaking. Even the Oral Fluency and Pronunciation scores are relatively low. Im assuming there was some issue with my microphone and the audio that was recorded because I remember answering most of the Speaking questions correctly. I also remember checking the audio before starting the test and it said it was "acceptable". Any tips on how to make sure if the recorded audio will be accepted by the PTE system before I give my next practice test B?
> 
> Also, any tips on how to improve my Reading scores? Any websites/practice materials that I can focus on before I appear for the practice test B/PTE Academic exam.


I had the same problem. Pronounciation 10 means some problem with your MIC. Dont use the default MIC and try to use some quality headphones.

"it said it was acceptable" - It says the same even for faulty MIC. Just hear the recorded sample and see if it is clear enough or not. 

Your score looks decent. If your pronounciation is generally good then you need not worry. Your reading and listening scores are also affected because of the MIC. As read aloud and repeat sentence contribute highly to reading and listening.

Dont worry and try to use a good quality ear phones for your next Mock.


----------



## sun29

mufti2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE Practice test A from the official ptepractice website. Below are my scores:-
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L/R/S/W: 70/53/41/78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 67/23/10/81/72/90
> 
> I wasnt expecting such low scores for Speaking. Even the Oral Fluency and Pronunciation scores are relatively low. Im assuming there was some issue with my microphone and the audio that was recorded because I remember answering most of the Speaking questions correctly. I also remember checking the audio before starting the test and it said it was "acceptable". Any tips on how to make sure if the recorded audio will be accepted by the PTE system before I give my next practice test B?
> 
> Also, any tips on how to improve my Reading scores? Any websites/practice materials that I can focus on before I appear for the practice test B/PTE Academic exam.


Hi,

Is this practice test free or we need to purchase?


----------



## sharv

group members, i got my result, finally 79+ in all in my 7th attempt. thank you all for valuable tips. this group was a great help really.. thank you. you are all such an inspiration and motivation. i applied eoi in 2016 with 60 points and desperately needed this score.. finally got ut. gonna drink till morning ... good luck to all.. if any need any help or doubt or tips plz feel free to message me..i will be glad. thanks again..... peace

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

sharv said:


> group members, i got my result, finally 79+ in all in my 7th attempt. thank you all for valuable tips. this group was a great help really.. thank you. you are all such an inspiration and motivation. i applied eoi in 2016 with 60 points and desperately needed this score.. finally got ut. gonna drink till morning ... good luck to all.. if any need any help or doubt or tips plz feel free to message me..i will be glad. thanks again..... peace
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

venki276 said:


> The Advice (Tips):
> 
> Speaking: I just spoke at my natural pace and I tried to maintain good fluency (I did have 1 or 2 hiccups). For D.I. I used e2language structure. For most of the graphs I didn't conclude, I just made sure that I touched all the important elements. For Retell, I just took notes and spoke about whatever I wrote. I made lot of mistakes in retell throughout my mocks and main. Retell is not as important as everyone thinks. Just make sure to speak with fluency and you can ace Retell. Repeat sentence is generally overlooked, but it's very very important. For big one's dont worry if you couldn't grasp everything, try to render as many words as possible. For small one's try to grasp everything.
> 
> Writing: For essay, I just bluntly followed e2language structure. Writing score is mainly dependent on WFD and fill in blanks r & w. For vocab, I never used any fancy words, just make sure that you don't use the same word again and again.
> 
> Reading: For me this section is all about practice. For reorder, I just followed e2language. I got 3 reorder and third one was particularly tough. If you are on the edge in this section, then try not to misread or insert any word in Read Aloud.
> 
> Listening: TIME MANAGEMENT. I didnt spend much time in single answer questions or missing word or highlight summary, as soon as the recording finished I selected the answer and moved on. I ended up having 7 minutes for my 4 WFD. Since I had more time, I was more relaxed and answered all 4 correctly. WFD is very very very important. So manage your time. In listening, if you dont know the answer just make a guess and move on. If you are not sure if your answer is right, don't worry just move on. If possible, try to read the question while the recording is being played. I did this, I answered most of the questions even before the recording was finished.
> 
> Honorable Mention: This blog taught me many tips. I never knew WFD was important, I never knew about wenbo.tv.
> 
> Follow this blog throughout your preparation journey and you will be very glad.
> 
> Cheers!!




Hello, about wenbo do you mean the practice section all all over the website?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

sharv said:


> group members, i got my result, finally 79+ in all in my 7th attempt. thank you all for valuable tips. this group was a great help really.. thank you. you are all such an inspiration and motivation. i applied eoi in 2016 with 60 points and desperately needed this score.. finally got ut. gonna drink till morning ... good luck to all.. if any need any help or doubt or tips plz feel free to message me..i will be glad. thanks again..... peace
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats man, you are a true motivation, I am in the same situation also my eoi is since 2016, I just hope I am looking forward to post something like your post 79+, I hope one day.


----------



## mike129

Vegemite20 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> When I left the test center, I believed that writing section was the best I attempted out of the lot, specially I thought I aced the essay. You can see my enabling skills which contribute to writing are all above 83.
> 
> Cheers.


most likely it is due to WFD, you need to plan your time in listening part, so u will not miss any questions.all the best


----------



## mike129

venki276 said:


> The Advice (Tips):
> 
> Speaking: I just spoke at my natural pace and I tried to maintain good fluency (I did have 1 or 2 hiccups). For D.I. I used e2language structure. For most of the graphs I didn't conclude, I just made sure that I touched all the important elements. For Retell, I just took notes and spoke about whatever I wrote. I made lot of mistakes in retell throughout my mocks and main. Retell is not as important as everyone thinks. Just make sure to speak with fluency and you can ace Retell. Repeat sentence is generally overlooked, but it's very very important. For big one's dont worry if you couldn't grasp everything, try to render as many words as possible. For small one's try to grasp everything.
> 
> Writing: For essay, I just bluntly followed e2language structure. Writing score is mainly dependent on WFD and fill in blanks r & w. For vocab, I never used any fancy words, just make sure that you don't use the same word again and again.
> 
> Reading: For me this section is all about practice. For reorder, I just followed e2language. I got 3 reorder and third one was particularly tough. If you are on the edge in this section, then try not to misread or insert any word in Read Aloud.
> 
> Listening: TIME MANAGEMENT. I didnt spend much time in single answer questions or missing word or highlight summary, as soon as the recording finished I selected the answer and moved on. I ended up having 7 minutes for my 4 WFD. Since I had more time, I was more relaxed and answered all 4 correctly. WFD is very very very important. So manage your time. In listening, if you dont know the answer just make a guess and move on. If you are not sure if your answer is right, don't worry just move on. If possible, try to read the question while the recording is being played. I did this, I answered most of the questions even before the recording was finished.
> 
> Honorable Mention: This blog taught me many tips. I never knew WFD was important, I never knew about wenbo.tv.
> 
> Follow this blog throughout your preparation journey and you will be very glad.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank you for sharing your experience, congrats and all the best in your next step.


----------



## caracal288

venki276 said:


> Be confident and good luck.
> 
> Exact URL
> 
> In that page, access the top menu. 3rd from left is speaking, 4th is writing and so on.


thank you dear for helping me with the link 

I tried IELTS for 3 times before and I got score around 6 - 6.5, do you guys think that I could get 65 for PTE?


----------



## sharv

mike129 said:


> Congrats man, you are a true motivation, I am in the same situation also my eoi is since 2016, I just hope I am looking forward to post something like your post 79+, I hope one day.


very soon brother. just dont lose hope and keep trying. i know how tough the wait is, but keep up. you can text me if you want to discuss any topic. Many people on this group helped me a lot during this period of a year. I will be glad to further extend the helping hand.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

sharv said:


> very soon brother. just dont lose hope and keep trying. i know how tough the wait is, but keep up. you can text me if you want to discuss any topic. Many people on this group helped me a lot during this period of a year. I will be glad to further extend the helping hand.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend, I hope so


----------



## thulasiramrs

Hi Friends,

Managed to secure 10points via PTE(S-66,R-71,W-83,L-71), i know these are low scores compared to what you guys are scoring, Thanks to forum in helping...with this i have updated (65+5)pts -263111 to NSW. How are the chances? Any idea friends!!!


----------



## mufti2013

Thanks venky!


----------



## skrp2000in

mufti2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE Practice test A from the official ptepractice website. Below are my scores:-
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L/R/S/W: 70/53/41/78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 67/23/10/81/72/90
> 
> I wasnt expecting such low scores for Speaking. Even the Oral Fluency and Pronunciation scores are relatively low. Im assuming there was some issue with my microphone and the audio that was recorded because I remember answering most of the Speaking questions correctly. I also remember checking the audio before starting the test and it said it was "acceptable". Any tips on how to make sure if the recorded audio will be accepted by the PTE system before I give my next practice test B?
> 
> Also, any tips on how to improve my Reading scores? Any websites/practice materials that I can focus on before I appear for the practice test B/PTE Academic exam.


I also gave the mock tests and although my speaking scores were between 50-60 always my pronunciation was only 10. I am really get worried. I am afraid that i cannot get 65 in speaking. I was about to quit the PTE but thought to give it another try.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu

Hello everyone,
It has been quite sometime that I have posted in here after my last exam of PTE. One should never lose hope and quit.

There are cases of people writing PTE not twice but more than that. Not every case is the same and not everyone can speak the level of English to score 79+ in minimum attempts.

To put it out flat, not everyone can converse in English, the way a native speaker can and we need to accept it. Accents are not required, but the diction, intonation, stress is all that matters. We may never hear a native speaker complain on our language skills as they are ready for it and have been advised to go easy on us and in case they do not understand, they will ask us to repeat it. Simple.

So keep the stuff simple, work hard with lots of patience and you will definitely score the best. 

All the best.


----------



## Abhi

skrp2000in said:


> I also gave the mock tests and although my speaking scores were between 50-60 always my pronunciation was only 10. I am really get worried. I am afraid that i cannot get 65 in speaking. I was about to quit the PTE but thought to give it another try.


Never quit mate, keep on giving your best shot while practicing and in your real exam. Practice till you achieve your desired scores, and always have the end goal in mind. cheers!


----------



## jmanchu

Congrats 



sharv said:


> group members, i got my result, finally 79+ in all in my 7th attempt. thank you all for valuable tips. this group was a great help really.. thank you. you are all such an inspiration and motivation. i applied eoi in 2016 with 60 points and desperately needed this score.. finally got ut. gonna drink till morning ... good luck to all.. if any need any help or doubt or tips plz feel free to message me..i will be glad. thanks again..... peace
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilanjan

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello everyone,
> It has been quite sometime that I have posted in here after my last exam of PTE. One should never lose hope and quit.
> 
> There are cases of people writing PTE not twice but more than that. Not every case is the same and not everyone can speak the level of English to score 79+ in minimum attempts.
> 
> To put it out flat, not everyone can converse in English, the way a native speaker can and we need to accept it. Accents are not required, but the diction, intonation, stress is all that matters. We may never hear a native speaker complain on our language skills as they are ready for it and have been advised to go easy on us and in case they do not understand, they will ask us to repeat it. Simple.
> 
> So keep the stuff simple, work hard with lots of patience and you will definitely score the best.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks Ravi, your quotes are really inspirational..


----------



## Soundmusic

Dear experts, 

Pls see my details.
Code: 261313, 189 : 65 Points, 190 : 70 Points
DOE date : 30 Sept 2017
Age : 25 points, Edu : 15 points, Exp : 15 points
PTE : 10 points (L/R/S/W:77/73/71/68)

I've re-took the PTE exam last week and got revised marks as (L/R/S/W:89/78/90/80)
That means, I have failed in achieving 20 points for English by 1 mark.

I have 2 queries.
1. What are the chances of getting a better score by applying for a re-score(revaluation)? Has anybody got the score increased after a re-score done?
2. My earlier overall score for PTE was 71. Currently it is at 82. Need I update the latest PTE score (so that it helps me in 190) ? If I update with the revised score, will my DOE change ?

Thanks.


----------



## Soundmusic

Dear experts, 

Pls see my details.
Code: 261313, 189 : 65 Points, 190 : 70 Points
DOE date : 30 Sept 2017
Age : 25 points, Edu : 15 points, Exp : 15 points
PTE : 10 points (L/R/S/W:77/73/71/68)

I've re-took the PTE exam last week and got revised marks as (L/R/S/W:89/78/90/80)
That means, I have failed in achieving 20 points for English by 1 mark.

I have 2 queries.
1. What are the chances of getting a better score by applying for a re-score(revaluation)? Has anybody got the score increased after a re-score done?
2. My earlier overall score for PTE was 71. Currently it is at 82. Need I update the latest PTE score (so that it helps me in 190) ? If I update with the revised score, will my DOE change ?

Thanks.


----------



## shabk74

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello everyone,
> It has been quite sometime that I have posted in here after my last exam of PTE. One should never lose hope and quit.
> 
> There are cases of people writing PTE not twice but more than that. Not every case is the same and not everyone can speak the level of English to score 79+ in minimum attempts.
> 
> To put it out flat, not everyone can converse in English, the way a native speaker can and we need to accept it. Accents are not required, but the diction, intonation, stress is all that matters. We may never hear a native speaker complain on our language skills as they are ready for it and have been advised to go easy on us and in case they do not understand, they will ask us to repeat it. Simple.
> 
> So keep the stuff simple, work hard with lots of patience and you will definitely score the best.
> 
> All the best.


My PTE scores:
1st Attempt - L-R-S-W: 81-90-90-78
2nd Attempt - L-R-S-W: 89-90-78-90

Is there any chance of sending my scores for review? I am absolutely clueless as to what is going wrong. I also bought the practice tests and scored 85+ in all sections. I stopped IELTS after first 2 attempts as I reached 8.5 and 9 on all except writing which is stuck at 7.5

Will greatly appreciate feedback.


----------



## mike129

shabk74 said:


> My PTE scores:
> 1st Attempt - L-R-S-W: 81-90-90-78
> 2nd Attempt - L-R-S-W: 89-90-78-90
> 
> Is there any chance of sending my scores for review? I am absolutely clueless as to what is going wrong. I also bought the practice tests and scored 85+ in all sections. I stopped IELTS after first 2 attempts as I reached 8.5 and 9 on all except writing which is stuck at 7.5
> 
> Will greatly appreciate feedback.


scored pratice tests are not to be trusted any more, based on my recent experience.


----------



## vinayge

Hi All, 

I recently got my scores as following LRSW: 77, 75, 72, 82 . I am looking for 79+ , any valuable suggestions are appreciated.

Regards,
vinay


----------



## skrp2000in

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello everyone,
> It has been quite sometime that I have posted in here after my last exam of PTE. One should never lose hope and quit.
> 
> There are cases of people writing PTE not twice but more than that. Not every case is the same and not everyone can speak the level of English to score 79+ in minimum attempts.
> 
> To put it out flat, not everyone can converse in English, the way a native speaker can and we need to accept it. Accents are not required, but the diction, intonation, stress is all that matters. We may never hear a native speaker complain on our language skills as they are ready for it and have been advised to go easy on us and in case they do not understand, they will ask us to repeat it. Simple.
> 
> So keep the stuff simple, work hard with lots of patience and you will definitely score the best.
> 
> All the best.


Hi,
just i was wondering that in speaking pronunciation carries 1/3rd of the mars along with content & fluency, but i have seen many also there are several people here who scored perfect 90 in speaking without scoring more than 75 in pronunciation. Hows that possible?


----------



## engineer874

Guys got my results of PTE third attempt..
L/R/S/W. ( 84/84/78/88)
G: 89
Of: 89
P: 77
Sp: 69
Voc: 65
Wd: 90

Last time it was 78 in reading and this time I can't believe my self.. my speaking section was upto mark and spoke fluently same as last time when i got 90 in speaking.. really heart broken today.. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseeyyy

vinayge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got my scores as following LRSW: 77, 75, 72, 82 . I am looking for 79+ , any valuable suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> vinay


Hi Vinay

I would recommend the following

1. Watch videos by E2 learning on Youtube and try to follow the structure for writing and also the tricks for speaking tasks. This helped me a lot.

2. Be aware that you could still score 79+ even if you dont do well on one task. I made a mess of one "Describe image" task but still managed to get 85+ for speaking. So the trick is to "keep going".

3. I strongly recommend attempting the scored PTE-A test online after some prep to understand where you stand and what needs to be improved.

Wish you all luck

Cheers


----------



## Ptera

engineer874 said:


> Guys got my results of PTE third attempt..
> L/R/S/W. ( 84/84/78/88)
> G: 89
> Of: 89
> P: 77
> Sp: 69
> Voc: 65
> Wd: 90
> 
> Last time it was 78 in reading and this time I can't believe my self.. my speaking section was upto mark and spoke fluently same as last time when i got 90 in speaking.. really heart broken today..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Buddy, I wrote you a private message!! Don´t give up and take the next one immediately. You are so close! If you pass, with 75 points for 189 subclass you will get invite within two weeks!! Invest for the last time 250$ for PTE and you will be happy for the rest of you life!! Don´t stop brother!


----------



## Sharmak

Hi all I have a question.. I have written my PTE in India Hyderabad and got overall score 75 but that's not sufficient for my EOI score to reach 70 or 75. Now I have moved to Dubai as I have got married and husband is settled here. Now am planning to attempt PTe second time believing that I get higher score. I wanted to know are there any differences in rules or exam pattern or the level of questions asked in the exam in Hyderabad India and in Dubai so that I can prepare myself for the test accordingly. Please advise. thank you.


----------



## addy101

skrp2000in said:


> Hi,
> just i was wondering that in speaking pronunciation carries 1/3rd of the mars along with content & fluency, but i have seen many also there are several people here who scored perfect 90 in speaking without scoring more than 75 in pronunciation. Hows that possible?


because there are other factors as well on which scoring is done. Pronunciation is the key but other things do matter


----------



## engineer874

Ptera said:


> Buddy, I wrote you a private message!! Don´t give up and take the next one immediately. You are so close! If you pass, with 75 points for 189 subclass you will get invite within two weeks!! Invest for the last time 250$ for PTE and you will be happy for the rest of you life!! Don´t stop brother!


Thanks for your motivation brother.. i felt like crying when i saw my score.. worked really hard past few days and was hoping to cross the margin.. anyway will attempt again.. now issue I'm facing is non availability of dates in my region and its not easy to travel to another country. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmanchu

engineer874 said:


> Thanks for your motivation brother.. i felt like crying when i saw my score.. worked really hard past few days and was hoping to cross the margin.. anyway will attempt again.. now issue I'm facing is non availability of dates in my region and its not easy to travel to another country.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




I am very sorry to hear it brother. Wishing you all the best for your next attempt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

jmanchu said:


> I am very sorry to hear it brother. Wishing you all the best for your next attempt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.. best of luck to you too for your goals..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

Sharmak said:


> Hi all I have a question.. I have written my PTE in India Hyderabad and got overall score 75 but that's not sufficient for my EOI score to reach 70 or 75. Now I have moved to Dubai as I have got married and husband is settled here. Now am planning to attempt PTe second time believing that I get higher score. I wanted to know are there any differences in rules or exam pattern or the level of questions asked in the exam in Hyderabad India and in Dubai so that I can prepare myself for the test accordingly. Please advise. thank you.


To answer your question, the exam pattern does not change, just your test center. All the best. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

engineer874 said:


> Guys got my results of PTE third attempt..
> L/R/S/W. ( 84/84/78/88)
> G: 89
> Of: 89
> P: 77
> Sp: 69
> Voc: 65
> Wd: 90
> 
> Last time it was 78 in reading and this time I can't believe my self.. my speaking section was upto mark and spoke fluently same as last time when i got 90 in speaking.. really heart broken today..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear this bro, I can understand the feeling. Its just a matter of 1pt, keep moving in one direction - forward. Hope you ace it the next time around. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

engineer874 said:


> Guys got my results of PTE third attempt..
> L/R/S/W. ( 84/84/78/88)
> G: 89
> Of: 89
> P: 77
> Sp: 69
> Voc: 65
> Wd: 90
> 
> Last time it was 78 in reading and this time I can't believe my self.. my speaking section was upto mark and spoke fluently same as last time when i got 90 in speaking.. really heart broken today..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


You're not alone my friend. But don't lose hope. Try another time and you will get through with 79 plus in all the four sections. Try to book the slot as soon as possible. Good Luck.


----------



## Mohammed786

engineer874 said:


> Guys got my results of PTE third attempt..
> L/R/S/W. ( 84/84/78/88)
> G: 89
> Of: 89
> P: 77
> Sp: 69
> Voc: 65
> Wd: 90
> 
> 
> Last time it was 78 in reading and this time I can't believe my self.. my speaking section was upto mark and spoke fluently same as last time when i got 90 in speaking.. really heart broken today..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that bro.Anyways, i believe u will surely achieve ur desire score in next attempt.What were ur previous scores?


----------



## ajaiswal1099

Hmm, I can't really find any mock test.

Can anyone guide me out. I can see that there is paid PTE mock test, but who wants to pay for that ?
Any pointer would be appreciated


----------



## vinayge

Hi Joseeyy,


Thank you







Joseeyyy said:


> Hi Vinay
> 
> I would recommend the following
> 
> 1. Watch videos by E2 learning on Youtube and try to follow the structure for writing and also the tricks for speaking tasks. This helped me a lot.
> 
> 2. Be aware that you could still score 79+ even if you dont do well on one task. I made a mess of one "Describe image" task but still managed to get 85+ for speaking. So the trick is to "keep going".
> 
> 3. I strongly recommend attempting the scored PTE-A test online after some prep to understand where you stand and what needs to be improved.
> 
> Wish you all luck
> 
> Cheers


----------



## engineer874

Mohammed786 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro.Anyways, i believe u will surely achieve ur desire score in next attempt.What were ur previous scores?


My previous score was L/R/S/W (83/78/90/80)

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

shekharghosh7 said:


> You're not alone my friend. But don't lose hope. Try another time and you will get through with 79 plus in all the four sections. Try to book the slot as soon as possible. Good Luck.


Thanks bro.. trying to book sooner.. good luck to you too

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

engineer874 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that bro.Anyways, i believe u will surely achieve ur desire score in next attempt.What were ur previous scores?
> 
> 
> 
> My previous score was L/R/S/W (83/78/90/80)
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well ur writing and reading scores have improved.Speaking,definitely u will manage in ur next sitting as u have already achieved 90 previously.For writing, which pattern do u follow for ur essay and summarize written text?


----------



## arkind13

How many days it would it take to get the results from official mock test?


----------



## kapkap07

Sharmak said:


> Hi all I have a question.. I have written my PTE in India Hyderabad and got overall score 75 but that's not sufficient for my EOI score to reach 70 or 75. Now I have moved to Dubai as I have got married and husband is settled here. Now am planning to attempt PTe second time believing that I get higher score. I wanted to know are there any differences in rules or exam pattern or the level of questions asked in the exam in Hyderabad India and in Dubai so that I can prepare myself for the test accordingly. Please advise. thank you.


Hi Sharmak, there's no absolutely no difference in tests based on regions. All the best.


----------



## kapkap07

shabk74 said:


> My PTE scores:
> 1st Attempt - L-R-S-W: 81-90-90-78
> 2nd Attempt - L-R-S-W: 89-90-78-90
> 
> Is there any chance of sending my scores for review? I am absolutely clueless as to what is going wrong. I also bought the practice tests and scored 85+ in all sections. I stopped IELTS after first 2 attempts as I reached 8.5 and 9 on all except writing which is stuck at 7.5
> 
> Will greatly appreciate feedback.


Hi shabk74, so sorry that you missed it by a whisker both the times. Review usually doesn't work as everything is computerized. Instead prepare harder and give your best shot.

Please share your enabling skills score in order to review where you lost points.

Don't worry! You have the potential.


----------



## kapkap07

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Pls see my details.
> Code: 261313, 189 : 65 Points, 190 : 70 Points
> DOE date : 30 Sept 2017
> Age : 25 points, Edu : 15 points, Exp : 15 points
> PTE : 10 points (L/R/S/W:77/73/71/68)
> 
> I've re-took the PTE exam last week and got revised marks as (L/R/S/W:89/78/90/80)
> That means, I have failed in achieving 20 points for English by 1 mark.
> 
> I have 2 queries.
> 1. What are the chances of getting a better score by applying for a re-score(revaluation)? Has anybody got the score increased after a re-score done?
> 2. My earlier overall score for PTE was 71. Currently it is at 82. Need I update the latest PTE score (so that it helps me in 190) ? If I update with the revised score, will my DOE change ?
> 
> Thanks.


1. Review mostly won't work as the test is computerized. Not recommended. But yeah, if you would like to take a chance. 

2. Yes, you can update for 190. Although won't make much of a difference since you won't gain any additional points (Pls confirm from others as well). And yes the DOE changes u if you update your EOI.


----------



## SG

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Pls see my details.
> Code: 261313, 189 : 65 Points, 190 : 70 Points
> DOE date : 30 Sept 2017
> Age : 25 points, Edu : 15 points, Exp : 15 points
> PTE : 10 points (L/R/S/W:77/73/71/68)
> 
> I've re-took the PTE exam last week and got revised marks as (L/R/S/W:89/78/90/80)
> That means, I have failed in achieving 20 points for English by 1 mark.
> 
> I have 2 queries.
> 1. What are the chances of getting a better score by applying for a re-score(revaluation)? Has anybody got the score increased after a re-score done?
> 2. My earlier overall score for PTE was 71. Currently it is at 82. Need I update the latest PTE score (so that it helps me in 190) ? If I update with the revised score, will my DOE change ?
> 
> Thanks.


You're not alone missing the 20 pointer with just 1 mark. 
1. You can try your luck by applying for Re-scoring. As per the PTE Re-scoring, it is mentioned that 'Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are re-scored'.
Link: https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/about-our-scores/re-scoring/

2. DOE will change only if the points increase / decrease.

Good Luck.


----------



## dragonqn

arkind13 said:


> How many days it would it take to get the results from official mock test?


Generally 24 hrs, but if you don't get the report within that time frame,Just drop them a mail and they should sort it out.( This experience is based on ptepractice.com )


----------



## andrearios

Hi have an odd question, the PTE test of one day is the same in every country or changes depending on the country or continent ?????????

And in the same month, the questions change or are more likely to be the same.

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tatsme

shabk74 said:


> My PTE scores:
> 1st Attempt - L-R-S-W: 81-90-90-78
> 2nd Attempt - L-R-S-W: 89-90-78-90
> 
> Is there any chance of sending my scores for review? I am absolutely clueless as to what is going wrong. I also bought the practice tests and scored 85+ in all sections. I stopped IELTS after first 2 attempts as I reached 8.5 and 9 on all except writing which is stuck at 7.5
> 
> Will greatly appreciate feedback.


hi,
you are almost there. I think your comparison of your enabling scores-OF/ P from both the attempts will help you understand what went wrong. Dont loose hope.
Could you share what tips you followed for reading? I am stuck with reading.


----------



## tatsme

shabk74 said:


> My PTE scores:
> 1st Attempt - L-R-S-W: 81-90-90-78
> 2nd Attempt - L-R-S-W: 89-90-78-90
> 
> Is there any chance of sending my scores for review? I am absolutely clueless as to what is going wrong. I also bought the practice tests and scored 85+ in all sections. I stopped IELTS after first 2 attempts as I reached 8.5 and 9 on all except writing which is stuck at 7.5
> 
> Will greatly appreciate feedback.


hi,
you are almost there. 
I think your comparison of your enabling scores-OF/ P from both the attempts will help you understand what went wrong. You may post it here and we can try to make some sense of it too.
Dont loose hope.
In between, could you share what tips you followed for reading? I am stuck with reading.


----------



## tatsme

drtvskuthsav said:


> Wait for the results. If you are not satisfied you can voice your concerns to Pearson and request for help. I also felt the same for short answer questions but it did not have any negative impact on my score. I got 90 in all sections. It is also important to answer the question. As far as PTE is concerned answer all questions.


hey hi,
Could you suggest how to improve reading section. I am getting stuck in 75-77 range. Al


----------



## saurabhpluto

Is the sample response attached correct usage of grammar for SWT.


Structure:

Income inequality is often......and remains.....and is thought....

Is the above structure right usage of grammar?


----------



## rahshha

thanks, can you please suggest from where did you had the mock test


----------



## rahshha

From where did you tried mock tests ?


----------



## Kiraaa

You can see 13/16 Qs for ex


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> Hi have an odd question, the PTE test of one day is the same in every country or changes depending on the country or continent ?????????
> 
> And in the same month, the questions change or are more likely to be the same.
> 
> thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


No questions are odd my friend. PTE questions are most likely pulled from a database, in which case you'll likely get a different set of questions sitting in the exam center, where 10 others take the same exam.

Only the test developers will know if the question sets are the same.

None of the above should worry you though, keep practicing with an eye on the target. Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS

engineer874 said:


> Thanks for your motivation brother.. i felt like crying when i saw my score.. worked really hard past few days and was hoping to cross the margin.. anyway will attempt again.. now issue I'm facing is non availability of dates in my region and its not easy to travel to another country.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I understand your pain bro...I was experiencing the same emotions last week when I got 78 in writing and 80+ in others. Looking at your case m fearing my second attempt. In my case there is no PTE center in Qatar and I have to travel all the way to Oman to appear, spending money equivalent to another PTE attempt.


----------



## Kunwar.Sandhu

Dear Seniors


Need quick advice how I can achieve 79+ in PTE-A.

Appeared for PTE in Oct 2017 and below are the scores. Now again appearing for PTE in April 2018. Need good suggestions to understand where do I need to improve. I know I didn't do a good time management last time. Once reason was, after giving an answer I waited for "recording" prompt to finish before hitting "next".

*PTE Scores (Oct 2017):*
*Communicative Skills*
L = 69
R = 64
S = 54
W = 84

Enabling Skills
Grammar = 90
Oral F = 36
Pronunciation = 54
Spelling = 51
Vocab = 61
Written Dis = 90

BTW I scored overall Band 8 in IELTS (S=8, R=8, W=7.5, L=7.5)

Thank you all.

==============================
Occupation = ICT Project Manager (135112)
EOI VIC = Feb 2018
EOI NSW = Feb 2018 (Stream 2)
Points = 55+5


----------



## Rab nawaz

Hey guys i need some advice from someone having complete knowledge. If pte score is going to be expired on 31st of march 2018 as per mentioned on score report but they says it is valid for 3 years. Is that 3 year validity works for both student visa extension (Already onshore student) and general skilled migration or it is specific for migration purpose only.


----------



## aussiedream87

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey guys i need some advice from someone having complete knowledge. If pte score is going to be expired on 31st of march 2018 as per mentioned on score report but they says it is valid for 3 years. Is that 3 year validity works for both student visa extension (Already onshore student) and general skilled migration or it is specific for migration purpose only.


I am not sure for student visa extension but when you apply for skilled migration in the EOI page you can clearly see that the scores are valid for 36 months. Here is more info on the same.

_Points Tested Skilled Migration Visas

English language ability is required for some, but not all skilled migration visas. Clients can sit one of the following specified English language tests in order to demonstrate the required level of English:

International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
Occupational English Test (OET)
Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT)
Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)
Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) (applies only from 1 January 2015).

For this question indicate if the client has undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic test within the last 36 months or a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test undertaken on or after 1 January 2015. T*he English language test validity requirement for skilled migration visas is 36 months and is calculated from the date when the test was taken. For the Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test, the test must have been undertaken on or after 1 January 2015 and must have numerical descriptors for each of the four test components of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. The department cannot accept results from a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test taken before 1 January 2015.*

You will need to have a valid English language test score when you apply for your visa.

The skills assessing authority relevant to the client's nominated occupation will be able to advise which test is the most appropriate test. For all other visa subclasses, If you have undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic more than 36 months from the date you apply for your visa or you have undertaken a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test before 1 January 2015, your visa may be refused.
_


----------



## AussizMig

aussiedream87 said:


> I am not sure for student visa extension but when you apply for skilled migration in the EOI page you can clearly see that the scores are valid for 36 months. Here is more info on the same.
> 
> _Points Tested Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> English language ability is required for some, but not all skilled migration visas. Clients can sit one of the following specified English language tests in order to demonstrate the required level of English:
> 
> International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
> Occupational English Test (OET)
> Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT)
> Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)
> Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) (applies only from 1 January 2015).
> 
> For this question indicate if the client has undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic test within the last 36 months or a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test undertaken on or after 1 January 2015. T*he English language test validity requirement for skilled migration visas is 36 months and is calculated from the date when the test was taken. For the Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test, the test must have been undertaken on or after 1 January 2015 and must have numerical descriptors for each of the four test components of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking. The department cannot accept results from a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test taken before 1 January 2015.*
> 
> You will need to have a valid English language test score when you apply for your visa.
> 
> The skills assessing authority relevant to the client's nominated occupation will be able to advise which test is the most appropriate test. For all other visa subclasses, If you have undertaken either an IELTS, OET, TOEFL iBT or PTE Academic more than 36 months from the date you apply for your visa or you have undertaken a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test before 1 January 2015, your visa may be refused.
> _


But in scorecard it is written as 2 years validity.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

AussizMig said:


> But in scorecard it is written as 2 years validity.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Its on scorecard but the DIBP accept it for additional 1 year.


----------



## AussizMig

aussiedream87 said:


> Its on scorecard but the DIBP accept it for additional 1 year.


Cool..that's nice. Thanks.

What would be the ACS validity? 2 years or more?

Regards,

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabk74

kapkap07 said:


> Hi shabk74, so sorry that you missed it by a whisker both the times. Review usually doesn't work as everything is computerized. Instead prepare harder and give your best shot.
> 
> Please share your enabling skills score in order to review where you lost points.
> 
> Don't worry! You have the potential.


Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90 
Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineer874

SacS said:


> I understand your pain bro...I was experiencing the same emotions last week when I got 78 in writing and 80+ in others. Looking at your case m fearing my second attempt. In my case there is no PTE center in Qatar and I have to travel all the way to Oman to appear, spending money equivalent to another PTE attempt.


Dont think too much, there is no other option than to repeat, yes its a money game but dont afraid, keep studying and hopefully we will achieve it..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

shabk74 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


Congrats bro

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabk74

tatsme said:


> hi,
> you are almost there. I think your comparison of your enabling scores-OF/ P from both the attempts will help you understand what went wrong. Dont loose hope.
> Could you share what tips you followed for reading? I am stuck with reading.



I just followed the E2l learning videos, practice tests on pte and some free materials here and there. To be honest, I wasn't expecting 90 in any sections. I would suggest just keep practicing more. I gave some of the tests 3 times if that helps.


----------



## kapkap07

shabk74 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


Wow!! That's amazing. Congratulations mate.
Yeah, you will get the invitation soon. All the best.


----------



## SG

shabk74 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations mate. Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## goal2019

*Suggestions please*

Please provide your valuable insights on below score. It was my first PTE-A attempt. I missed wfd. Please provide any small or big suggestions to achieve 79+. Target is clear but path is not.

L/S/R/W:61/90/68/62
G/OF/P/S/V/WD:77/90/83/76/56/60


----------



## Alekhyak

*Sst*

Any tips to improve on summarize spoken text


----------



## Adelaidean

Hi guys

i took the official Mock Test A and following is the result.

Listening = 74
Reading = 63
Speaking = 80
Writing = 71


Enabling Skills
Grammar = 83
Oral Fluency = 78
Pronunciation = 73
Spelling = 90
Vocabulary = 85
Written Discourse = 90

Can anyone please shed some light if I can score 79+ in real exam?


----------



## SG

Alekhyak said:


> Any tips to improve on summarize spoken text


Listen to the conversation by the speaker. Complete Concentration is required.
Make notes in a flowchart format. Don't write full sentences while making notes, just write the main points. Write between 30-40 words.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

shabk74 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


Wow! That's top score. Congrats.

If possible can you please share any reference materials you went through?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Alekhyak

shekharghosh7 said:


> Listen to the conversation by the speaker. Complete Concentration is required.
> Make notes in a flowchart format. Don't write full sentences while making notes, just write the main points. Write between 30-40 words.


Thank you , am lagging while making note of keywords, need to practice a lot to improve


----------



## Shwetha10

Hi all... can any one say which test is more scoring n easy - ielts or pre ? I prepared for ielts n gt 7 in 1st attempt . I want to knw if I can score more with Pte . Please guide me in this.


----------



## mike129

shabk74 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


Congrats, well done. But how long it took you to prepare for this bull's eye attempt after your previous attempt?


----------



## SG

Alekhyak said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to the conversation by the speaker. Complete Concentration is required.
> Make notes in a flowchart format. Don't write full sentences while making notes, just write the main points. Write between 30-40 words.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , am lagging while making note of keywords, need to practice a lot to improve
Click to expand...

Check out Navjot Brar YouTube videos as to how to make notes in the flowchart format. Hope that'll help you.


----------



## SG

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i took the official Mock Test A and following is the result.
> 
> Listening = 74
> Reading = 63
> Speaking = 80
> Writing = 71
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar = 83
> Oral Fluency = 78
> Pronunciation = 73
> Spelling = 90
> Vocabulary = 85
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> Can anyone please shed some light if I can score 79+ in real exam?


Practice quite a lot of Multiple Choice Questions, Re-order Paragraphs, Highlight Correct Summary, Fill in the Blanks, Read and Write: Fill in the Blanks, Write from Dictation.

WFD contributes to both Listening and Writing scores. Its one of the major ways to score maximum number of points. 
Read and Write: Fill in the Blanks contributes to both Read and Write scores.
Check the 44 sounds of English of E2Language YouTube video to improve your Pronunciation scores.
A list of Collocation words or word pairs are available.
Type in 'Collocation List' in Google and check the PDF file available. That has 42 pages and 2469 rows of word pairs. Bwfore appearing to PTE exam, go through it once.
Good Luck.


----------



## luvjd

Shwetha10 said:


> Hi all... can any one say which test is more scoring n easy - ielts or pre ? I prepared for ielts n gt 7 in 1st attempt . I want to knw if I can score more with Pte . Please guide me in this.


Popular belief is that PTE is easier to score when compared to IELTS and it is overwhelmingly seconded by many people on this forum.
Take a mock test and check your scores.
Try to improve on your weaker sections and take another mock test.
When you feel confident enough, give your real test.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Does Pearsons allow water bottle to be taken inside the exam cube?


----------



## mike129

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Does Pearsons allow water bottle to be taken inside the exam cube?[/QUOTE
> nope


----------



## SG

mike129 said:


> Kannan.Balasubramanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Pearsons allow water bottle to be taken inside the exam cube?[/QUOTE
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> No, water bottles are not allowed inside the exam cubicle. You have a water dispenser outside the exam cubicle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ausie

Congratulations!



shabk74 said:


> kapkap07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shabk74, so sorry that you missed it by a whisker both the times. Review usually doesn't work as everything is computerized. Instead prepare harder and give your best shot.
> 
> Please share your enabling skills score in order to review where you lost points.
> 
> Don't worry! You have the potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope the invite comes now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hazzz

I've booked my PTE-A for end of March. Hope it goes well!
Good luck to all you guys!


----------



## shabk74

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Wow! That's top score. Congrats.
> 
> If possible can you please share any reference materials you went through?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I watched the E2L videos, did their practice tasks, also the official PTE practice tests and paid mock tests. I am not at all clear though about how they give scores as I didn't feel my test went that great.


----------



## tatsme

shabk74 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. Sat for it again on 8th March. Scores 90,90,90,90
> Lets hope the invite comes now. :fingerscrossed:


hey congrats !!!
Since you appeared recently, could you share your exam experience? I heard that listening section has got tough with increased duration of recording and lesser time to answer.


----------



## kapkap07

tatsme said:


> hey congrats !!!
> Since you appeared recently, could you share your exam experience? I heard that listening section has got tough with increased duration of recording and lesser time to answer.


I felt the same way. I took the test in Jan this year.

I finished the speaking and reading parts well within time having a lot of spare time. Writing went pretty smoothly as well. 

In Listening, I definitely felt the time was short when I had 15 questions to finish in 10 minutes. But I just increased my pace for each question and managed to finish it. So yeah, I think surely you need to be prepared to answer a bit quickly in Listening. Not difficult, just be prepared.

Cheers!


----------



## kapkap07

Shwetha10 said:


> Hi all... can any one say which test is more scoring n easy - ielts or pre ? I prepared for ielts n gt 7 in 1st attempt . I want to knw if I can score more with Pte . Please guide me in this.


Hi Swetha10, if your purpose is to get 20 points for a PR, PTE is the way to go. It needs some good understanding and practice mock tests(I dint take one) to get to that. 

In IELTS, many people have encountered difficulty in getting superior points because of the writing part. But if you are confident with your writing, then practice more and give it another try since you have already gone through the IELTS experience.

All the best.


----------



## mufti2013

*Need advice on Reading and Speaking.*



mufti2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I gave my PTE Practice test A from the official ptepractice website. Below are my scores:-
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> L/R/S/W: 70/53/41/78
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 67/23/10/81/72/90
> 
> I wasnt expecting such low scores for Speaking. Even the Oral Fluency and Pronunciation scores are relatively low. Im assuming there was some issue with my microphone and the audio that was recorded because I remember answering most of the Speaking questions correctly. I also remember checking the audio before starting the test and it said it was "acceptable". Any tips on how to make sure if the recorded audio will be accepted by the PTE system before I give my next practice test B?
> 
> Also, any tips on how to improve my Reading scores? Any websites/practice materials that I can focus on before I appear for the practice test B/PTE Academic exam.


Hey everyone,

I gave my PTE Practice Test B today and below are my scores:-

Communicative Skills:
L/R/S/W: 86/67/75/87

Enabling Skills:
G/OF/P/S/V/WD: 82/62/70/84/90/90

I'm planning to give my PTE-Academic exam this week. Any final preparation tips especially for Reading and Speaking? Any particular practice materials that I can refer to which will help in enhancing my Reading and Speaking scores?


----------



## tatsme

*Rop*

1). Its cargo consisted of 38 sacks of spices and Magellan himself had been hacked to pieces on the beach of Mactan in the Phillipines

2). So contrary to popular belief it was the crew of the Victoria who were the first men to have sailed around the globe

3). In September 1522 Victoria , the sole survivor of the Armada, limped into the Spanish port San Lucar , manned by a skeleton crew of 15, so weak they could not talk

4). In September 1519 the Armada de Molucca of five ships and 250 sailors has set out from San lucar de Barrameda under the command of Fernando de Magellan

5). It was to sail to the spice islands of the Malayan Archipelago where they were to exchange an assortment of bells, mirrors and scissors for cinnamon and cloves.

Please share the correct order- 45123 or 45312? Different sources indicate different answers. I feel 45312 is the right order as it is introducing Victoria in sentence 3.


----------



## nisha8888

Hello frnds. .


I need help. I have given pte 10 times but every time i am stuck from 73 to 78 in listening. . Other sections, i have got 80 plus. . Can you guyz please give me some tips for listening. . Really looking forward for your help. . 

Thanks in advance. .


----------



## luvjd

nisha8888 said:


> Hello frnds. .
> 
> 
> I need help. I have given pte 10 times but every time i am stuck from 73 to 78 in listening. . Other sections, i have got 80 plus. . Can you guyz please give me some tips for listening. . Really looking forward for your help. .
> 
> Thanks in advance. .


Please share your best score to date including enabling and communication skills score.


----------



## KasunTharaka

tatsme said:


> 1). Its cargo consisted of 38 sacks of spices and Magellan himself had been hacked to pieces on the beach of Mactan in the Phillipines
> 
> 
> 
> 2). So contrary to popular belief it was the crew of the Victoria who were the first men to have sailed around the globe
> 
> 
> 
> 3). In September 1522 Victoria , the sole survivor of the Armada, limped into the Spanish port San Lucar , manned by a skeleton crew of 15, so weak they could not talk
> 
> 
> 
> 4). In September 1519 the Armada de Molucca of five ships and 250 sailors has set out from San lucar de Barrameda under the command of Fernando de Magellan
> 
> 
> 
> 5). It was to sail to the spice islands of the Malayan Archipelago where they were to exchange an assortment of bells, mirrors and scissors for cinnamon and cloves.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share the correct order- 45123 or 45312? Different sources indicate different answers. I feel 45312 is the right order as it is introducing Victoria in sentence 3.




45123 ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parthibanrey

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i took the official Mock Test A and following is the result.
> 
> Listening = 74
> Reading = 63
> Speaking = 80
> Writing = 71
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar = 83
> Oral Fluency = 78
> Pronunciation = 73
> Spelling = 90
> Vocabulary = 85
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> Can anyone please shed some light if I can score 79+ in real exam?


yes you can.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guys, im going to buy pte silver test kit for $39.99.Before buying that i want to knw, i have seen in somewhere there is an voucher available and that would save some money. May i knw if aomeone knows about it. 
How and where can i buy that voucher. And is that silver kit worth?
Plz help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

Need to book exam as well. Is there any vouchers available. Plz advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028

KasunTharaka said:


> Need to book exam as well. Is there any vouchers available. Plz advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For booking an exam , you can try voucher from ptenote.
I'm not sure if there are vouchers for mock tests too.


----------



## raja1028

raja1028 said:


> For booking an exam , you can try voucher from ptenote.
> I'm not sure if there are vouchers for mock tests too.


Ptenote is applicable only in India. U can just google the sites offering vouchers in srilanka.


----------



## KasunTharaka

raja1028 said:


> For booking an exam , you can try voucher from ptenote.
> 
> I'm not sure if there are vouchers for mock tests too.




Thanx man. Really appreciate your comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

raja1028 said:


> Ptenote is applicable only in India. U can just google the sites offering vouchers in srilanka.




Oh is it. 
Thanx man. I’ll see if there any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Hi. I gave 3rd attempt and got 75/74/76/78 in L/R/S/W. Can anyone please guide me that how can I improve to achieve 79+. Moreover, I'm improved a little bit in other sections but I am still stuck at 76 in speaking.


----------



## priya1102

What is WFD


----------



## Abhi

KasunTharaka said:


> Guys, im going to buy pte silver test kit for $39.99.Before buying that i want to knw, i have seen in somewhere there is an voucher available and that would save some money. May i knw if aomeone knows about it.
> How and where can i buy that voucher. And is that silver kit worth?
> Plz help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for the gold kit my man. You get 2 simulated exams and save 20+$.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

nabhilash said:


> Go for the gold kit my man. You get 2 simulated exams and save 20+$.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Yh. Seems like a good option. 
Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

priya1102 said:


> What is WFD


Write From Dictation
This is the last part of Listening section.
WFD contributes to both the scores of Listening and Writing.


----------



## mandy2137

priya1102 said:


> What is WFD


Write from dictation

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I gave 3rd attempt and got 75/74/76/78 in L/R/S/W. Can anyone please guide me that how can I improve to achieve 79+. Moreover, I'm improved a little bit in other sections but I am still stuck at 76 in speaking.


Practice the Mock Tests before you appear for next PTE exam. I know it sounds strange but try to go through the E2Language YouTube videos once again. Try to gi through the 44 sounds of Pronunciation Try and go through the list of Collocation wods list. Just type 'Collocation List' in Google, click on the one which has Pearson PTE. That's a PDF file (42 pages, 2469 rows). Go through this once at least once before the next PTE Exam.
Good Luck Farrukh.


----------



## Shwetha10

Hi all ... can anyone share information on sites providing free mock tests of pte .


----------



## Adelaidean

parthibanrey said:


> yes you can.


Really, thanks. it is quite encouraging!!!


----------



## Adelaidean

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i took the official Mock Test A and following is the result.
> 
> Listening = 74
> Reading = 63
> Speaking = 80
> Writing = 71
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar = 83
> Oral Fluency = 78
> Pronunciation = 73
> Spelling = 90
> Vocabulary = 85
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> Can anyone please shed some light if I can score 79+ in real exam?



Please any comments


----------



## addy101

AussiDreamer said:


> Please any comments


I think you need little bit more of practice.. you are almost there but reading requires more effort. I know mock tests are not the true presentation of one's potential but still we can work more than wasting an attempt.. 

Cheers!!


----------



## mike129

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I gave 3rd attempt and got 75/74/76/78 in L/R/S/W. Can anyone please guide me that how can I improve to achieve 79+. Moreover, I'm improved a little bit in other sections but I am still stuck at 76 in speaking.


What is ur enabling skills?


----------



## a.hafeez.m

Hi Friends,

I need to get 20 in PTE (79+ in each).

I have 1 month time to prepare.

What is best proved method to achieve desired score.

I got 7 avg in IELTS in 2016.

Thanks for quick response.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m

Congratulations on this perfect result mate.

Kindly share how did u prepare, using what material and how long you prepared. Any mock tests?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

hi, I took the pte today again, and they changed again the listening part, they now introduced videos, which takes a long time and reduces the free time. Additionally in WFD two of the dictation were really fast like 1.8 or more that was almost ridiculous, and finally, in the speaking part, they introduced stupid questions y could not answer like 5 of them, even though in my last attempt I got 90 in speaking.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello Members, 

Iam planning for appearing for PTE ..Are there any PTE vouchers available on any website through which I can book my test and are they worth buying it ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

mike129 said:


> What is ur enabling skills?


Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 77
Vocabulary 81
Written Discourse 91


----------



## SG

AussiDreamer said:


> Please any comments


Try going through the E2Language YouTube videos and Navjot Brar YouTube videos. Check the methods of each activity. I know this sounds weird. Practice mock tests quite a lot of them. 
Be specific about Multiple Choice - Choose Multiple Answers. This one carries negative marking. Let's say, for example: if you have chosen A, B, C as the answers, and in this A and B are the correct ones. So, there is a -1 deduction in score, your final score for this one is 2-1 = 1. There is no loss of marks for not choosing an option.
Don't make this mistake. If you are sure of 1 answer, then select that one and move on. It is better to choose 1 right answer than 2 or 3.
Check the Re-order Paragraphs section.
WFD contributes to both Listening and Writing scores. This one is the last one in the Listening section and the last module of the while test. Don't miss anything here.
PTE Exam is all about time management. Concentrate on what is there in front of the screen. When you sit to practice mock tests, use your phone/ smartphone stop-watch. This way you will be able to time yourself.
For Describe Image, in case you are not able to speak while practicing, do that particular graph more number of times. This will boost your confidence level. 
Good Luck.


----------



## AP SINGH

Can anyone suggest any PTE vouchers.I have gone through ptenote...Are they trustworthy ?


----------



## SG

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need to get 20 in PTE (79+ in each).
> 
> I have 1 month time to prepare.
> 
> What is best proved method to achieve desired score.
> 
> I got 7 avg in IELTS in 2016.
> 
> Thanks for quick response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Try going through the E2Language YouTube videos and Navjot Brar YouTube videos. Check the methods of each activity.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hi Friends,
I have applied for IELTS and scored L8,R7,S7,W6.5.
Now Iam trying for PTE to get 79+.
What do guys think according to my IELTS score, can I crack the PTE test with 79+.
How much days of preparation is sufficient and any free materials available online. 
Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## SG

AP SINGH said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for IELTS and scored L8,R7,S7,W6.5.
> Now Iam trying for PTE to get 79+.
> What do guys think according to my IELTS score, can I crack the PTE test with 79+.
> How much days of preparation is sufficient and any free materials available online.
> Thanks for your inputs.


The key to PTE is Time Management. One has to manage time constantly throughout the entire test till the end module , which is Write from Dictation. There is no specific number of days of preparation time. As you have already appeared for IELTS, you will know the trend. 

1. Request you to go through the PTE YouTube videos from E2Language and Navjot Brar. These videos will help you with the methods and tips. 
2. Mock tests available in E2Language YouTube videos. 
3. Practice quite a lot of Mock Tests.
4. Type in Google 'Collocation List', there is a PDF file from Pearson PTE (42 pages). Go through this one before you appear for the PTE exam. Hope this will help you.
5. YouTube videos - E2Language - check for the video that is for 44 sounds of English. This is helpful too in increasing Speaking scores.
6. Multiple Choice - Choose Multiple Answers - choose the right one. If you are unsure of the second one, then don't select, just move on.
No marks are deducted if you don't choose the option. But, if you choose the wrong option here, you get 1 negative marking. I don't think there is any marks lower than 0.
Good Luck AP.


----------



## AP SINGH

Thanks shekhar for your valuable tips..


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> hi, I took the pte today again, and they changed again the listening part, they now introduced videos, which takes a long time and reduces the free time. Additionally in WFD two of the dictation were really fast like 1.8 or more that was almost ridiculous, and finally, in the speaking part, they introduced stupid questions y could not answer like 5 of them, even though in my last attempt I got 90 in speaking.


Hello Mate, 

Are you saying there is no 10 sec gap in the "Summarize Spoken Text" section, once the video ends? 

I observed the same in "Repeat Sentence" item type, they did insert a few complex sentences here and there, which tripped me off in the Speaking section. Surprisingly, it didn't affect my speaking score on my last attempt. 

Getting to WFD questions requires time management in the Listening section. If we have 4 mins to complete 3 WFD item types, then no problems. A method that helped me a lot in Repeat Sentence / WFD sections were to listen to the recording with eyes closed, then repeat/write as much as I could capture in my short-term memory.

Do you recall any of those tricky questions you mention in the Speaking section - where they in the Describe Image / Retell Lecture item types?

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## wrecker

Wife gave PTE-A yesterday. Just wondering what is the typical turnaround time these days for the result? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

wrecker said:


> Wife gave PTE-A yesterday. Just wondering what is the typical turnaround time these days for the result?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Usually, the scores are reflected in the Pearson site within 24 hours. But, there are cases that took longer time.


----------



## wrecker

shekharghosh7 said:


> Usually, the scores are reflected in the Pearson site within 24 hours. But, there are cases that took longer time.


Thanks Shekhar!

My status still shows "Taken". Does the status change to "Scores Reportable" immediately or after 24 hours or so?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

wrecker said:


> Thanks Shekhar!
> 
> My status still shows "Taken". Does the status change to "Scores Reportable" immediately or after 24 hours or so?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


After you login to Pearsonvue.com/pte site, on the right side, you click on View Score Reports and you are able to see "Taken" under Status column. On the same page, right side, under Score Report column, there will be 2 buttons:
1. View - to view your score report. Once you click on this, there will be PDF file which will open. Here, you'll have your score.
2. Send Scores - in-case you need to send it to DIBP.
Usually, view button is visible after you have received the email from PearsonVUE to check your scores.


----------



## wrecker

shekharghosh7 said:


> After you login to Pearsonvue.com/pte site, on the right side, you click on View Score Reports and you are able to see "Taken" under Status column. On the same page, right side, under Score Report column, there will be 2 buttons:
> 1. View - to view your score report. Once you click on this, there will be PDF file which will open. Here, you'll have your score.
> 2. Send Scores - in-case you need to send it to DIBP.
> Usually, view button is visible after you have received the email from PearsonVUE to check your scores.


Thanks a lot for quick response. Really appreciate it...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

andrearios said:


> hi, I took the pte today again, and they changed again the listening part, they now introduced videos, which takes a long time and reduces the free time. Additionally in WFD two of the dictation were really fast like 1.8 or more that was almost ridiculous, and finally, in the speaking part, they introduced stupid questions y could not answer like 5 of them, even though in my last attempt I got 90 in speaking.


Hi. you have mentioned the video, can you please provide some more details of that part.


----------



## wrecker

*PTE-A Success*



shekharghosh7 said:


> After you login to Pearsonvue.com/pte site, on the right side, you click on View Score Reports and you are able to see "Taken" under Status column. On the same page, right side, under Score Report column, there will be 2 buttons:
> 1. View - to view your score report. Once you click on this, there will be PDF file which will open. Here, you'll have your score.
> 2. Send Scores - in-case you need to send it to DIBP.
> Usually, view button is visible after you have received the email from PearsonVUE to check your scores.


Hey,

Just received wife's scores!

She scored: 
Overall - 90 :bounce:
Communication: L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/90 :whoo:
Enabling: G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/90/90/79/90/53 eace:

Very happy that all our efforts in the last one month paid off. We made a *clear study plan*, *gathered and used proper resources*, *developed and practiced strategies* and in the end it turned out to be an awesome experience. Additionally, my 7 month old kid fell sick 4 days before the test to the point, where he would have to be admitted to the hospital if we did not visit the doctor on time. Luckily, he is fine and even the result came out nicely. 

I have been a lurker on the boards and read through most of the thread from the beginning. All the small tips helped us tremendously. 

Next on is the prep for Assessment, followed by EOI. Currently, based on the calculation, we are at 80 points. Lets hope the rest of the process goes smoothly.

Thanks to all of you. Please feel free to message me directly in case of any queries.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

wrecker said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just received wife's scores!
> 
> She scored:
> Overall - 90 :bounce:
> Communication: L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/90 :whoo:
> Enabling: G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/90/90/79/90/53 eace:
> 
> Very happy that all our efforts in the last one month paid off. We made a *clear study plan*, *gathered and used proper resources*, *developed and practiced strategies* and in the end it turned out to be an awesome experience. Additionally, my 7 month old kid fell sick 4 days before the test to the point, where he would have to be admitted to the hospital if we did not visit the doctor on time. Luckily, he is fine and even the result came out nicely.
> 
> I have been a lurker on the boards and read through most of the thread from the beginning. All the small tips helped us tremendously.
> 
> Next on is the prep for Assessment, followed by EOI. Currently, based on the calculation, we are at 80 points. Lets hope the rest of the process goes smoothly.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. Please feel free to message me directly in case of any queries.



Many Congratulations mate 

Could you please share below on my email: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

1. clear study plan
2. gathered and used proper resources
3. developed and practiced strategies

Thanks a lot.. I need to score 79+ in PTE-A all.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

luvjd said:


> Please share your best score to date including enabling and communication skills score.


Hi,

could you please share tips/helpful resources to get 79+ in PTE-A to my email: 
Could you please share below on my email: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

thank you.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Need suggestion here, my wife's IELTS score is getting expired in June 2018 and i am still waiting for the grant so just in case if i don't get it before then will IELTS needs to be taken again?

(I know this thread is for PTE but asking here as it's active)


----------



## AP SINGH

Hi Wrecker,
Congratulations to you and your wife for such great scores.
Can you please share your tips and suggestions here .Iam struggling for 79+


----------



## wrecker

a.hafeez.m said:


> Many Congratulations mate
> 
> Could you please share below on my email:
> 
> 1. clear study plan
> 2. gathered and used proper resources
> 3. developed and practiced strategies
> 
> Thanks a lot.. I need to score 79+ in PTE-A all.



Sure. I will put it here for all to follow. Decided to give PTE-A on 26th January. Started Prep from 1st Feb.

*A. Clear Study Plan:*

We started with a 6 week target. First, we took Mock Test A to identify the weaknesses. The overall score was just 55. It was clear efforts were required in all areas. So, we created this study plan. 

Monday: Speaking
Tuesday: Writing
Wednesday: Reading
Thursday: Listening
Friday: Speaking + Writing + Mock Test in Evening
Saturday: Reading + Listening + Mock Test in Evening
Sunday: Day Off

We followed this plan to the T for next 5 weeks. After 5th Week we gave Mock Test B. Overall Score was 79. We were pleased but individually, couldn't cross 75 in Reading and Writing. So, in 6th Week just focused on Reading and Writing. Everyday we would discuss various essay topics that were recently asked (pteacademicexamcom). 3 Days before the test gave Mock Test A again but had to stop in between because son not keeping well. Received 70.

Last two days just visited various websites to refer to recently asked questions (Search PTE Exam Recalls in Google)

Total Mock Test Given:~10

3 PTE Official Mock test (Mock Test A twice)
4 Mock Test from TCY Online
Mock Test from MacMillans
Mock Test from PTE Practice Plus

*B. Study Material*

Subscriptions:

PTE Gold Kit
TCYOnline (40+ Sectional Test, 4 Mock Tests)
Linguasoft (Gold Plan)

Books:

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus)
The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English)
PTE Academic Testbuilder (with Audio CD Pack) (Macmillan Testbuilders)
Wiley's PTE Advantage for Academic Module (WIND)

Mobile App:

PTE Academic

We would complete multiple sections per day depending on what day it was. Apart from these, watched various English Movies on Weekends. 

*C. Strategies*

Viewed all videos from E2Language YouTube Channel in the first week to understand how the systems works and what it expects. Created templates for Describe Image, Essay, Summarize and followed the methods explained for Re-Tell Lecture, MCSA, MCMA, Reorder Paragraphs. 

Understood how to use and pause for punctuation, how to make intonations for different types of sentences, how to use grammar.

For Essays, created a very clear template and practiced writing a lot of essays based on recent topics. 

Learnt around 40-50 non-typical alternatives that can be used for frequently used words to be used in the exam for speaking and writing activities. For eg. Instead of "lot of examples" we would use "a copious amount of examples" etc...

Above all, we were focused and put in super hard work towards our goal without getting demotivated by many negatives that happened in the period. For every point we lost in the Mock tests, we put in an additional amount of effort to improve.


----------



## SG

wrecker said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just received wife's scores!
> 
> She scored:
> Overall - 90 :bounce:
> Communication: L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/90 :whoo:
> Enabling: G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/90/90/79/90/53 eace:
> 
> Very happy that all our efforts in the last one month paid off. We made a *clear study plan*, *gathered and used proper resources*, *developed and practiced strategies* and in the end it turned out to be an awesome experience. Additionally, my 7 month old kid fell sick 4 days before the test to the point, where he would have to be admitted to the hospital if we did not visit the doctor on time. Luckily, he is fine and even the result came out nicely.
> 
> I have been a lurker on the boards and read through most of the thread from the beginning. All the small tips helped us tremendously.
> 
> Next on is the prep for Assessment, followed by EOI. Currently, based on the calculation, we are at 80 points. Lets hope the rest of the process goes smoothly.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. Please feel free to message me directly in case of any queries.


Heartiest Congratulations. Excellent scoring. Wishing you all the very best for the next steps. File your EOI today. Good Luck.


----------



## anurag_aus

*Need Help For PTE*

Hi All,

I just got my PTE result and quite disappointed.
Please give some advice for scoring 79+

L/ R/ S/ W - 73/ 82/ 90/ 70
G/ O/ P/ S/ V/ WD - 88/ 90/ 78/ 63/ 69/ 78

Please give your suggestions and inputs.


----------



## RockyRaj

wrecker said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just received wife's scores!
> 
> She scored:
> Overall - 90 :bounce:
> Communication: L/R/S/W - 90/89/90/90 :whoo:
> Enabling: G/O/P/S/V/W - 89/90/90/79/90/53 eace:
> 
> Very happy that all our efforts in the last one month paid off. We made a *clear study plan*, *gathered and used proper resources*, *developed and practiced strategies* and in the end it turned out to be an awesome experience. Additionally, my 7 month old kid fell sick 4 days before the test to the point, where he would have to be admitted to the hospital if we did not visit the doctor on time. Luckily, he is fine and even the result came out nicely.
> 
> I have been a lurker on the boards and read through most of the thread from the beginning. All the small tips helped us tremendously.
> 
> Next on is the prep for Assessment, followed by EOI. Currently, based on the calculation, we are at 80 points. Lets hope the rest of the process goes smoothly.
> 
> Thanks to all of you. Please feel free to message me directly in case of any queries.


Did you/your attempted selecting more than one option in all MCMA in both Listening and Reading, as the score is 89 and 90 ?


----------



## wrecker

RockyRaj said:


> Did you/your attempted selecting more than one option in all MCMA in both Listening and Reading, as the score is 89 and 90 ?


No she mostly selected 1 option except for 1 - 2 cases where selected more because she was 100% sure

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m

luvjd said:


> Please share your best score to date including enabling and communication skills score.





wrecker said:


> Sure. I will put it here for all to follow. Decided to give PTE-A on 26th January. Started Prep from 1st Feb.
> 
> *A. Clear Study Plan:*
> 
> We started with a 6 week target. First, we took Mock Test A to identify the weaknesses. The overall score was just 55. It was clear efforts were required in all areas. So, we created this study plan.
> 
> Monday: Speaking
> Tuesday: Writing
> Wednesday: Reading
> Thursday: Listening
> Friday: Speaking + Writing + Mock Test in Evening
> Saturday: Reading + Listening + Mock Test in Evening
> Sunday: Day Off
> 
> We followed this plan to the T for next 5 weeks. After 5th Week we gave Mock Test B. Overall Score was 79. We were pleased but individually, couldn't cross 75 in Reading and Writing. So, in 6th Week just focused on Reading and Writing. Everyday we would discuss various essay topics that were recently asked (pteacademicexamcom). 3 Days before the test gave Mock Test A again but had to stop in between because son not keeping well. Received 70.
> 
> Last two days just visited various websites to refer to recently asked questions (Search PTE Exam Recalls in Google)
> 
> Total Mock Test Given:~10
> 
> 3 PTE Official Mock test (Mock Test A twice)
> 4 Mock Test from TCY Online
> Mock Test from MacMillans
> Mock Test from PTE Practice Plus
> 
> *B. Study Material*
> 
> Subscriptions:
> 
> PTE Gold Kit
> TCYOnline (40+ Sectional Test, 4 Mock Tests)
> Linguasoft (Gold Plan)
> 
> Books:
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus)
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English)
> PTE Academic Testbuilder (with Audio CD Pack) (Macmillan Testbuilders)
> Wiley's PTE Advantage for Academic Module (WIND)
> 
> Mobile App:
> 
> PTE Academic
> 
> We would complete multiple sections per day depending on what day it was. Apart from these, watched various English Movies on Weekends.
> 
> *C. Strategies*
> 
> Viewed all videos from E2Language YouTube Channel in the first week to understand how the systems works and what it expects. Created templates for Describe Image, Essay, Summarize and followed the methods explained for Re-Tell Lecture, MCSA, MCMA, Reorder Paragraphs.
> 
> Understood how to use and pause for punctuation, how to make intonations for different types of sentences, how to use grammar.
> 
> For Essays, created a very clear template and practiced writing a lot of essays based on recent topics.
> 
> Learnt around 40-50 non-typical alternatives that can be used for frequently used words to be used in the exam for speaking and writing activities. For eg. Instead of "lot of examples" we would use "a copious amount of examples" etc...
> 
> Above all, we were focused and put in super hard work towards our goal without getting demotivated by many negatives that happened in the period. For every point we lost in the Mock tests, we put in an additional amount of effort to improve.


Thanks a bunch mate... really appreciated.
you are a real hero here for many PTE aspirants like me ... May God bless you and help you in achieving all the success and life goals.


----------



## RockyRaj

anurag_aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my PTE result and quite disappointed.
> Please give some advice for scoring 79+
> 
> L/ R/ S/ W - 73/ 82/ 90/ 70
> G/ O/ P/ S/ V/ WD - 88/ 90/ 78/ 63/ 69/ 78
> 
> Please give your suggestions and inputs.


Did you complete all questions from Write from Dictation in the Listening Section ?


----------



## a.hafeez.m

wrecker said:


> Sure. I will put it here for all to follow. Decided to give PTE-A on 26th January. Started Prep from 1st Feb.
> 
> *A. Clear Study Plan:*
> 
> We started with a 6 week target. First, we took Mock Test A to identify the weaknesses. The overall score was just 55. It was clear efforts were required in all areas. So, we created this study plan.
> 
> Monday: Speaking
> Tuesday: Writing
> Wednesday: Reading
> Thursday: Listening
> Friday: Speaking + Writing + Mock Test in Evening
> Saturday: Reading + Listening + Mock Test in Evening
> Sunday: Day Off
> 
> We followed this plan to the T for next 5 weeks. After 5th Week we gave Mock Test B. Overall Score was 79. We were pleased but individually, couldn't cross 75 in Reading and Writing. So, in 6th Week just focused on Reading and Writing. Everyday we would discuss various essay topics that were recently asked (pteacademicexamcom). 3 Days before the test gave Mock Test A again but had to stop in between because son not keeping well. Received 70.
> 
> Last two days just visited various websites to refer to recently asked questions (Search PTE Exam Recalls in Google)
> 
> Total Mock Test Given:~10
> 
> 3 PTE Official Mock test (Mock Test A twice)
> 4 Mock Test from TCY Online
> Mock Test from MacMillans
> Mock Test from PTE Practice Plus
> 
> *B. Study Material*
> 
> Subscriptions:
> 
> PTE Gold Kit
> TCYOnline (40+ Sectional Test, 4 Mock Tests)
> Linguasoft (Gold Plan)
> 
> Books:
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus)
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English)
> PTE Academic Testbuilder (with Audio CD Pack) (Macmillan Testbuilders)
> Wiley's PTE Advantage for Academic Module (WIND)
> 
> Mobile App:
> 
> PTE Academic
> 
> We would complete multiple sections per day depending on what day it was. Apart from these, watched various English Movies on Weekends.
> 
> *C. Strategies*
> 
> Viewed all videos from E2Language YouTube Channel in the first week to understand how the systems works and what it expects. Created templates for Describe Image, Essay, Summarize and followed the methods explained for Re-Tell Lecture, MCSA, MCMA, Reorder Paragraphs.
> 
> Understood how to use and pause for punctuation, how to make intonations for different types of sentences, how to use grammar.
> 
> For Essays, created a very clear template and practiced writing a lot of essays based on recent topics.
> 
> Learnt around 40-50 non-typical alternatives that can be used for frequently used words to be used in the exam for speaking and writing activities. For eg. Instead of "lot of examples" we would use "a copious amount of examples" etc...
> 
> Above all, we were focused and put in super hard work towards our goal without getting demotivated by many negatives that happened in the period. For every point we lost in the Mock tests, we put in an additional amount of effort to improve.


Hi,

did you mean PTE Gold by E2 Language ? (B. Study Material - Subscriptions: PTE Gold Kit) ??


----------



## wrecker

RockyRaj said:


> Did you complete all questions from Write from Dictation in the Listening Section ?


Yes. We practiced sectional tests a lot from TCYonline and the CDs in books I mentioned to ensure we are able to manage time efficiently. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you mean PTE Gold by E2 Language ? (B. Study Material - Subscriptions: PTE Gold Kit) ??


No the gold kit from ptepractice.com

We referred to the free videos on YouTube from E2Language. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

a.hafeez.m said:


> Thanks a bunch mate... really appreciated.
> you are a real hero here for many PTE aspirants like me ... May God bless you and help you in achieving all the success and life goals.


Well my wife is the hero. I just guided and helped her. But many thanks. Wish you all the best for your exam too. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m

wrecker said:


> Well my wife is the hero. I just guided and helped her. But many thanks. Wish you all the best for your exam too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is it worth to go for E2 Language subscriptions as well?


----------



## a.hafeez.m

wrecker said:


> Well my wife is the hero. I just guided and helped her. But many thanks. Wish you all the best for your exam too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..

can you share the Essay template if possible.. I am finding difficulty in writing essays.


----------



## wrecker

a.hafeez.m said:


> Is it worth to go for E2 Language subscriptions as well?


I found the free stuff on youtube good enough. But if you are not confident then go ahead with the subscription. If you get the desired score, it will be worth it. The price, if I am not wrong, is the same as that of a PTE test.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus

RockyRaj said:


> Did you complete all questions from Write from Dictation in the Listening Section ?


I guess I messed up last WFD as it was long around 16-17 words and I got around 12.


----------



## andrearios

nabhilash said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Are you saying there is no 10 sec gap in the "Summarize Spoken Text" section, once the video ends?
> 
> I observed the same in "Repeat Sentence" item type, they did insert a few complex sentences here and there, which tripped me off in the Speaking section. Surprisingly, it didn't affect my speaking score on my last attempt.
> 
> Getting to WFD questions requires time management in the Listening section. If we have 4 mins to complete 3 WFD item types, then no problems. A method that helped me a lot in Repeat Sentence / WFD sections were to listen to the recording with eyes closed, then repeat/write as much as I could capture in my short-term memory.
> 
> Do you recall any of those tricky questions you mention in the Speaking section - where they in the Describe Image / Retell Lecture item types?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Abhi


I receive the results today L/R/S/W 80/77/90/77 enabling skills 90 all of them. What I remember from the speaking section was a picture of the different layers of the earth, and from my experience, I believe the most important section in speaking is describe the image , because I missed like 5 answer short questions, and I missed 3 parts of repeat the sentence. Now please any advise on my results.


----------



## andrearios

skrp2000in said:


> Hi. you have mentioned the video, can you please provide some more details of that part.


Hi, there were two ****ty videos really old like from the 80, one was about sports and the trainer was speaking with a welsh accent I believe it wasn't Australian or British, the second video was a lecture on climate change with a graph and the speaker hesitated the whole video which made confused about the real answer.


----------



## Abhi

wrecker said:


> Sure. I will put it here for all to follow. Decided to give PTE-A on 26th January. Started Prep from 1st Feb.
> 
> *A. Clear Study Plan:*
> 
> We started with a 6 week target. First, we took Mock Test A to identify the weaknesses. The overall score was just 55. It was clear efforts were required in all areas. So, we created this study plan.
> 
> Monday: Speaking
> Tuesday: Writing
> Wednesday: Reading
> Thursday: Listening
> Friday: Speaking + Writing + Mock Test in Evening
> Saturday: Reading + Listening + Mock Test in Evening
> Sunday: Day Off
> 
> We followed this plan to the T for next 5 weeks. After 5th Week we gave Mock Test B. Overall Score was 79. We were pleased but individually, couldn't cross 75 in Reading and Writing. So, in 6th Week just focused on Reading and Writing. Everyday we would discuss various essay topics that were recently asked (pteacademicexamcom). 3 Days before the test gave Mock Test A again but had to stop in between because son not keeping well. Received 70.
> 
> Last two days just visited various websites to refer to recently asked questions (Search PTE Exam Recalls in Google)
> 
> Total Mock Test Given:~10
> 
> 3 PTE Official Mock test (Mock Test A twice)
> 4 Mock Test from TCY Online
> Mock Test from MacMillans
> Mock Test from PTE Practice Plus
> 
> *B. Study Material*
> 
> Subscriptions:
> 
> PTE Gold Kit
> TCYOnline (40+ Sectional Test, 4 Mock Tests)
> Linguasoft (Gold Plan)
> 
> Books:
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus)
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English)
> PTE Academic Testbuilder (with Audio CD Pack) (Macmillan Testbuilders)
> Wiley's PTE Advantage for Academic Module (WIND)
> 
> Mobile App:
> 
> PTE Academic
> 
> We would complete multiple sections per day depending on what day it was. Apart from these, watched various English Movies on Weekends.
> 
> *C. Strategies*
> 
> Viewed all videos from E2Language YouTube Channel in the first week to understand how the systems works and what it expects. Created templates for Describe Image, Essay, Summarize and followed the methods explained for Re-Tell Lecture, MCSA, MCMA, Reorder Paragraphs.
> 
> Understood how to use and pause for punctuation, how to make intonations for different types of sentences, how to use grammar.
> 
> For Essays, created a very clear template and practiced writing a lot of essays based on recent topics.
> 
> Learnt around 40-50 non-typical alternatives that can be used for frequently used words to be used in the exam for speaking and writing activities. For eg. Instead of "lot of examples" we would use "a copious amount of examples" etc...
> 
> Above all, we were focused and put in super hard work towards our goal without getting demotivated by many negatives that happened in the period. For every point we lost in the Mock tests, we put in an additional amount of effort to improve.


Congratulations to you both! 
Great action plan leading up to the real exam. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

This is specifically related to writing score!

Year/Writing/Grammar/Spelling/Vocabulary/Written Discourse
2017/83/77/63/67/76
2018/76/89/74/74/76

All the related enabling skills had improved, but overall written score went down 

Overall:
L/R/S/W:G/O/P/S/V/W
2017:77/81/67/83/77/63/50/63/67/76
2018:75/83/76/76/89/64/62/74/74/76

I'm wondering should I attempt one more time or not.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guyz I have bought pearson PTE Platinum pack and have done some sample questions coming along with the package.(Not the Mock-A)
My doubt is after submitting them will they evaluate it?
In results section it appearing.
Or they only evaluate the Mock test?


----------



## ROYRAJU135

knockthedorr said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have some material to understand the test format and useful for practice offline.
> 
> 
> Please PM , if required.
> 
> 
> lane:


pls send the doc,,,[email protected]


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> I receive the results today L/R/S/W 80/77/90/77 enabling skills 90 all of them. What I remember from the speaking section was a picture of the different layers of the earth, and from my experience, I believe the most important section in speaking is describe the image , because I missed like 5 answer short questions, and I missed 3 parts of repeat the sentence. Now please any advise on my results.


How were your Summarize Written Texts, Reorder paragraphs and Reading-Writing fill in the blank sections? Looks like you were close to a perfect 79+ in all the sections, just 2 points down in W/L

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

nabhilash said:


> How were your Summarize Written Texts, Reorder paragraphs and Reading-Writing fill in the blank sections? Looks like you were close to a perfect 79+ in all the sections, just 2 points down in W/L
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


*correction R/W

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

Guys, below is my score. In which area do i need to focus more to improve my score?

Communicative Skills
Listening - 74
Reading - 74
Speaking - 86
Writing - 72

Enabling Skills
Grammar: 68
Oral Fluency: 65
Pronunciation: 86
Spelling: 23
Vocabulary: 80
Written Discourse: 81


----------



## SG

insider580 said:


> Guys, below is my score. In which area do i need to focus more to improve my score?
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening - 74
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 72
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 68
> Oral Fluency: 65
> Pronunciation: 86
> Spelling: 23
> Vocabulary: 80
> Written Discourse: 81


Hey Insider,
You can go through the E2Language methods - YouTube videos. And then check out Navjot Brar YouTube videos too.
WFD - contributes to both Listening and Writing scores. Spellings are important here too.
Essay writing - spellings are important.
Reading and Writing: Fill in the Blanks - select the precise word(s).
SWT - try going through Navjot Brar and E2Language methods.
Highlight Incorrect Words - Don't miss to highlight any words.

Time Management is the most important aspect in PTE. Remember to manage your time specially in the Listening section.

Practice quite a lot of Mock tests.

Good Luck.


----------



## ksyuen

insider580 said:


> Guys, below is my score. In which area do i need to focus more to improve my score?
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening - 74
> Reading - 74
> Speaking - 86
> Writing - 72
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 68
> Oral Fluency: 65
> Pronunciation: 86
> Spelling: 23
> Vocabulary: 80
> Written Discourse: 81


work on your WFD (listening and writing), SST (listening and writing), FIB (reading and listening), HIW (listening and a little bit of reading).

Ignore all MCQ and ASQ. I usually spend 1-minute max on these questions during the exam.


----------



## dilanjan

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz I have bought pearson PTE Platinum pack and have done some sample questions coming along with the package.(Not the Mock-A)
> My doubt is after submitting them will they evaluate it?
> In results section it appearing.
> Or they only evaluate the Mock test?


Yes they evaluate those parts as well and correct them for you, not only the mock Tests


----------



## KasunTharaka

dilanjan said:


> Yes they evaluate those parts as well and correct them for you, not only the mock Tests




Ohh. Is it ?
Usually how much time will be taken for this. Have u experienced it ? 
Thanx dilanjan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz I have bought pearson PTE Platinum pack and have done some sample questions coming along with the package.(Not the Mock-A)
> My doubt is after submitting them will they evaluate it?
> In results section it appearing.
> Or they only evaluate the Mock test?


Hi dear, i didnt find any platinum pack. can you please share the link, may be in my region it is not available.


----------



## skrp2000in

andrearios said:


> Hi, there were two ****ty videos really old like from the 80, one was about sports and the trainer was speaking with a welsh accent I believe it wasn't Australian or British, the second video was a lecture on climate change with a graph and the speaker hesitated the whole video which made confused about the real answer.


These 2 videos were for retell lectures or summ. spoken text?


----------



## KasunTharaka

skrp2000in said:


> Hi dear, i didnt find any platinum pack. can you please share the link, may be in my region it is not available.




Sorry. My mistake. ..
Its an Silver pack. 
Bought a sulver pack with one Mock test. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

Hello everyone,
I'm targeting to score 79+. My self study plan didn't workout as I expected.
Hence I'm thinking of taking a package with E2Language. Does anyone have studying experience with them?


----------



## skrp2000in

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm targeting to score 79+. My self study plan didn't workout as I expected.
> Hence I'm thinking of taking a package with E2Language. Does anyone have studying experience with them?


Hi kanan, i see you have improved a lot in your speaking from 47 to 76... can you please give me some tips how you have improved? what did you do?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

skrp2000in said:


> Hi kanan, i see you have improved a lot in your speaking from 47 to 76... can you please give me some tips how you have improved? what did you do?


*Read aloud:* Pausing at sentence's grammatical end, comma and full stop helped.
*Repeat sentences*: Try to hear every word and speak as much word you can remember.
*Describe Image:* Follow the technique by E2. Watch E2Language in YouTube.
*Re-Tell lecture:* Follow the technique by E2. Watch E2Language in YouTube.

*Following are important:*
Don't hesitate or correct.
Try to pronounce each word better.
I guess intonation did help.
Give importance to pausing at comma and full stop.

I'm still not sure on how fast should we speak. I tried at 3 words per second and seems like it didn't improve that much towards "oral fluency".

I wish those who scored 79+ can record their audio to help out other members.


----------



## SG

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> *Read aloud:* Pausing at sentence's grammatical end, comma and full stop helped.
> *Repeat sentences*: Try to hear every word and speak as much word you can remember.
> *Describe Image:* Follow the technique by E2. Watch E2Language in YouTube.
> *Re-Tell lecture:* Follow the technique by E2. Watch E2Language in YouTube.
> 
> *Following are important:*
> Don't hesitate or correct.
> Try to pronounce each word better.
> I guess intonation did help.
> Give importance to pausing at comma and full stop.
> 
> I'm still not sure on how fast should we speak. I tried at 3 words per second and seems like it didn't improve that much towards "oral fluency".
> 
> I wish those who scored 79+ can record their audio to help out other members.


Try to read newspapers, articles, novels to speed up your reading. Pausing is a good as the way you have mentioned above, but don't lose the fluency. Following E2Language methods are good. In addition, look out for tips from Navjot Brar YouTube videos. Watch BBC News. It helps a lot. You can adjust the Speaking speed by looking at the length of the paragraph given to read for Read Aloud. Once you start reading, don't hesitate or come back to re-read in case you have mis-spelled a word or left out a word. Even if it is a difficult word, try to pronounce it slowly, who knows it could be correct.


----------



## insider580

ksyuen said:


> work on your WFD (listening and writing), SST (listening and writing), FIB (reading and listening), HIW (listening and a little bit of reading).
> 
> Ignore all MCQ and ASQ. I usually spend 1-minute max on these questions during the exam.


Thanks Bro


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

I'm wondering if I should take the next exam in the afternoon? I end up being shacky and nervous in the morning.

I'm generally sleepy in the morning till around 10:00 and also sleepy after 02:00PM.
Boy I have never worked on these kinds of strategies during my school or college days


----------



## dragonqn

Hi All,

I have received my PTE score today, this is my 2nd attempt. Below are my scores... Any suggestions to improve pronunciation as it is in 30-40 range.

PTE attempt 1: 78-75-74-81 (Enabling: 90/81/47/73/85/90)
PTE attempt 2: 73-76-75-79 (Enabling: 71/86/35/69/88/69)

Please provide your valuable inputs to score 79+.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mufti2013

*Are the questions in Pte Practice Test A/B repeated?*

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick question, I gave the PTE Practice Test "A" from the "ptepractice.com" website a few days back but I had scored low, especially in Speaking because of my faulty microphone.

I was planning to re-appear for the same PTE Practice Test 'A" again. Are the questions in the mock test repeated OR will I get a new set of questions?


----------



## skrp2000in

mufti2013 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question, I gave the PTE Practice Test "A" from the "ptepractice.com" website a few days back but I had scored low, especially in Speaking because of my faulty microphone.
> 
> I was planning to re-appear for the same PTE Practice Test 'A" again. Are the questions in the mock test repeated OR will I get a new set of questions?


it is the same set every time.


----------



## mufti2013

skrp2000in said:


> it is the same set every time.


Thanks.


----------



## insider580

I am planning to take the e2 Gold subscription. I hope it turns out to be useful


----------



## SG

insider580 said:


> I am planning to take the e2 Gold subscription. I hope it turns out to be useful


Good Luck for your preparation and PTE exam.


----------



## insider580

shekharghosh7 said:


> Good Luck for your preparation and PTE exam.


Why are you not trying to improve English score bro?


----------



## SG

dragonqn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my PTE score today, this is my 2nd attempt. Below are my scores... Any suggestions to improve pronunciation as it is in 30-40 range.
> 
> PTE attempt 1: 78-75-74-81 (Enabling: 90/81/47/73/85/90)
> PTE attempt 2: 73-76-75-79 (Enabling: 71/86/35/69/88/69)
> 
> Please provide your valuable inputs to score 79+.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try to watch the video from E2Language: PTE Speaking: Read Aloud | THE 44 SOUNDS OF ENGLISH with Jay!
The link to this is : 




Good Luck.


----------



## SG

insider580 said:


> Why are you not trying to improve English score bro?


Good question Insider580. I am planning to appear soon.


----------



## GSM82

Hello guys,

Took the PTE exam yesterday for the first time, and got frustrated with the results.

Overall: 87
L: 78
R: 90
S: 87
W: 87

Enabling skills
G: 90
OF: 69
P: 90
S: 90
V: 90
WD: 90

Fell over by just one single point in listening, any chance to improve my score through re-scoring?
Strangely i had some problems during the whole exam as the audio was flickering and jamming specially during the listening exam which lasted for some seconds, i didn't wanted to call the test administrator as my time was really tight on the last part.
By your experience what do you think guys?


----------



## KasunTharaka

hi All,

Is it OK to take exact words from text to our summary in SWT.
I heard it's better to use synonyms but when referring the provided answers of PTE practice sample questions , found that they have used exam same words as text.4
Will that cause to reduce our score?
Please comment.


----------



## eashwar

Yes it will reduce your marks . However if you reuse some specific terminology like scientific terms or terms that is the core of the paragraph it is acceptable. I did the mistake in my 1st 2 attempt and in my 3rd attempt I rectified it. 

Remember to take atleast 7 weeks of preparation and practice before you appear for the exam again 

Keep practice and All the best


----------



## KasunTharaka

eashwar said:


> Yes it will reduce your marks . However if you reuse some specific terminology like scientific terms or terms that is the core of the paragraph it is acceptable. I did the mistake in my 1st 2 attempt and in my 3rd attempt I rectified it.
> 
> Remember to take atleast 7 weeks of preparation and practice before you appear for the exam again
> 
> Keep practice and All the best


May Thanks buddy.
That will be really helpful.
You are a life saver..


----------



## DEVRT

Dear All,
I have appeared in PTE academic on 11-March in Saudi.
After 1 day I got email from PTE that they found that I have multiple ID and both having different communication address so they need my passport and other details to merge both accounts.I have provided them all the things immediately.
Last year I appeared in India with my profile registered with PTE INDIA.
I was not aware that same profile I could use for saudi too.So,I created new one for saudi.
Any one face this kind of issue?
please share your experience.I have not yet receive my score .
Thanks in advance..


----------



## G.K

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm targeting to score 79+. My self-study plan didn't work out as I expected.
> Hence I'm thinking of taking a package with E2Language. Does anyone have studying experience with them?


Looking at your scores, you just need little more practice. You are almost there.

I don't think that E2L would be of that much help.

I bought their bronze pack. For strategy, it contains the same videos which are already there on youtube.
There is practice material available which you can use. Additionally, you get feedback on your submissions. The number of submissions for feedback increases with higher package.

Regards
G.K


----------



## G.K

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> *Read aloud:
> 
> I'm still not sure on how fast should we speak. I tried at 3 words per second and seems like it didn't improve that much towards "oral fluency".
> 
> *


*

Just to add from my experience.

Oral fluency is generally considered as speaking speed. However, actually, it is not the speed but the smooth and hesitation free speaking.

I speak at a normal pace and I have scored 90 in speaking.

You need to sound consistent and confident.

Another point to add, the PTE software records your rate of speech in the very first section. So you need to be consistent with speed. Change in speed may affect your scores. This is an assumption but I think the software works this way.

Regards
G.K*


----------



## SG

GSM82 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Took the PTE exam yesterday for the first time, and got frustrated with the results.
> 
> Overall: 87
> L: 78
> R: 90
> S: 87
> W: 87
> 
> Enabling skills
> G: 90
> OF: 69
> P: 90
> S: 90
> V: 90
> WD: 90
> 
> Fell over by just one single point in listening, any chance to improve my score through re-scoring?
> Strangely i had some problems during the whole exam as the audio was flickering and jamming specially during the listening exam which lasted for some seconds, i didn't wanted to call the test administrator as my time was really tight on the last part.
> By your experience what do you think guys?


Recommend you to find an exam slot in your city or any nearby city as quickly as possible. If you can travel to nearby cities to appear for the exam, and if that's okay with you, do that. If this is what it takes to get 20 points, it's worth it.

As per Pearson PTE Re-scoring, only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are re-scored.
Link: https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/about-our-scores/re-scoring/


----------



## SG

DEVRT said:


> Dear All,
> I have appeared in PTE academic on 11-March in Saudi.
> After 1 day I got email from PTE that they found that I have multiple ID and both having different communication address so they need my passport and other details to merge both accounts.I have provided them all the things immediately.
> Last year I appeared in India with my profile registered with PTE INDIA.
> I was not aware that same profile I could use for saudi too.So,I created new one for saudi.
> Any one face this kind of issue?
> please share your experience.I have not yet receive my score .
> Thanks in advance..


There are cases where it might be taking up to 5 days to receive PTE scores.
You can make use of the Contact Us in their website. There's a Live Chat option there too.
Link: https://pearsonpte.com/contact-us/


----------



## Jeethan

Hi Guys,

Has anyone attempted PTE-A on 13th March 2018 and has already got their results?

My score status is showing - Delivery successful and I haven't received my score yet. 

Contacted PTE custom care and they have asked me to wait.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi Guyz.

Just heard that someone from SL recently got an essay regarding xenophobia.
Therefore better to have idea or meaning of all phobia words including Xenophobia before you go to the exam.

BTW Xenophobia means "dislike of or prejudice against people from other countries."

Cheers.


----------



## saurabhpluto

solve the attached RO


----------



## Afrak87

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz.
> 
> Just heard that someone from SL recently got an essay regarding xenophobia.
> Therefore better to have idea or meaning of all phobia words including Xenophobia before you go to the exam.
> 
> BTW Xenophobia means "dislike of or prejudice against people from other countries."
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Kasun,

I am also from Sri Lanka and I am planning to take PTE end of April do you have any repeated questions ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Afrak87

Hi All,

I am finding these e2language practices are quiet difficult. My question is are they same as exam level ?? since I am planning to take PTE in April need your help and guidance guys.


----------



## SG

Afrak87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am finding these e2language practices are quiet difficult. My question is are they same as exam level ?? since I am planning to take PTE in April need your help and guidance guys.


Try following Navjot Brar YouTube videos. The questions are of the same level of difficulty.
1. Practice Mock Tests
2. Google for 'Collocation List', you have a PDF file from Pearson PTE (42 pages). Go through this document before you take your PTE exam.
3. Check the E2Language video for 44 sounds of English.
4. Read Aloud - read the passage smoothly maintaining the oral fluency. That carries a lot of marks.


----------



## SG

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone attempted PTE-A on 13th March 2018 and has already got their results?
> 
> My score status is showing - Delivery successful and I haven't received my score yet.
> 
> Contacted PTE custom care and they have asked me to wait.


Jeethan, sometimes there are cases where it takes up to 5 days to get the PTE scores to reflect.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Afrak87 said:


> Hi Kasun,
> 
> I am also from Sri Lanka and I am planning to take PTE end of April do you have any repeated questions ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have such repeated questions man, except some essay topics.
Will send it to you.
Cheers.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Afrak87 said:


> Hi Kasun,
> 
> I am also from Sri Lanka and I am planning to take PTE end of April do you have any repeated questions ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey, cannot send you PMs.
Think this is because you are a new member.
Find me on below no.

Sorry, removed no due to regulations.


----------



## Loverj24

Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday

L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.

Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


----------



## dragonqn

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone attempted PTE-A on 13th March 2018 and has already got their results?
> 
> My score status is showing - Delivery successful and I haven't received my score yet.
> 
> Contacted PTE custom care and they have asked me to wait.


I got it yesterday itself.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Loverj24 said:


> Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday
> 
> L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.
> 
> Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


Woow..
Wht a score.. Well done man..
Congrats and all the very best for your future process.
If you would not mind reveal some tips you used in FTB(reading & writing).I am consuming lots on time on one question to select the correct one from drop downs.
Always remaining time is not sufficient for rest of the parts 
Thanks.


----------



## SG

Loverj24 said:


> Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday
> 
> L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.
> 
> Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


Congratulations. Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## DEVRT

Thanks for reply..
Can I appear for exam again??
Still I have not yet got my result.
I am contacting them on live chat..and they confirmed that they will merge my both profile and give me result within 24 hours.


----------



## wrecker

Jeethan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone attempted PTE-A on 13th March 2018 and has already got their results?
> 
> My score status is showing - Delivery successful and I haven't received my score yet.
> 
> Contacted PTE custom care and they have asked me to wait.




Wife gave on 12th March, 2018 in 3pm slot and received the results the next day at 12pm or so.

You should receive it shortly. While checking, ensure you delete the cookies and refresh.

Wish you all the best


----------



## GSM82

Loverj24 said:


> Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday
> 
> L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.
> 
> Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


Well done! On m first attemp i was short at 78 in one band also! Will take my second test in a few weeks.

How long you waited for your next attempt?

Cheers.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

wrecker said:


> Sure. I will put it here for all to follow. Decided to give PTE-A on 26th January. Started Prep from 1st Feb.
> 
> *A. Clear Study Plan:*
> 
> We started with a 6 week target. First, we took Mock Test A to identify the weaknesses. The overall score was just 55. It was clear efforts were required in all areas. So, we created this study plan.
> 
> Monday: Speaking
> Tuesday: Writing
> Wednesday: Reading
> Thursday: Listening
> Friday: Speaking + Writing + Mock Test in Evening
> Saturday: Reading + Listening + Mock Test in Evening
> Sunday: Day Off
> 
> We followed this plan to the T for next 5 weeks. After 5th Week we gave Mock Test B. Overall Score was 79. We were pleased but individually, couldn't cross 75 in Reading and Writing. So, in 6th Week just focused on Reading and Writing. Everyday we would discuss various essay topics that were recently asked (pteacademicexamcom). 3 Days before the test gave Mock Test A again but had to stop in between because son not keeping well. Received 70.
> 
> Last two days just visited various websites to refer to recently asked questions (Search PTE Exam Recalls in Google)
> 
> Total Mock Test Given:~10
> 
> 3 PTE Official Mock test (Mock Test A twice)
> 4 Mock Test from TCY Online
> Mock Test from MacMillans
> Mock Test from PTE Practice Plus
> 
> *B. Study Material*
> 
> Subscriptions:
> 
> PTE Gold Kit
> TCYOnline (40+ Sectional Test, 4 Mock Tests)
> Linguasoft (Gold Plan)
> 
> Books:
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic Practice (Practice Tests Plus)
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English (Pearson Tests of English)
> PTE Academic Testbuilder (with Audio CD Pack) (Macmillan Testbuilders)
> Wiley's PTE Advantage for Academic Module (WIND)
> 
> Mobile App:
> 
> PTE Academic
> 
> We would complete multiple sections per day depending on what day it was. Apart from these, watched various English Movies on Weekends.
> 
> *C. Strategies*
> 
> Viewed all videos from E2Language YouTube Channel in the first week to understand how the systems works and what it expects. Created templates for Describe Image, Essay, Summarize and followed the methods explained for Re-Tell Lecture, MCSA, MCMA, Reorder Paragraphs.
> 
> Understood how to use and pause for punctuation, how to make intonations for different types of sentences, how to use grammar.
> 
> For Essays, created a very clear template and practiced writing a lot of essays based on recent topics.
> 
> Learnt around 40-50 non-typical alternatives that can be used for frequently used words to be used in the exam for speaking and writing activities. For eg. Instead of "lot of examples" we would use "a copious amount of examples" etc...
> 
> Above all, we were focused and put in super hard work towards our goal without getting demotivated by many negatives that happened in the period. For every point we lost in the Mock tests, we put in an additional amount of effort to improve.


Congrats on you and your wife's top scores.
Also appreciate sharing your study plan with us. Helps us a lot.

I have a query. When you tried both TCYOnline and Linguasoft's scored mock tests, which one do you think was close to actual exam's score? or at the least, PTE's Gold's Mock tests?

Would appreciate if you can let us know.


----------



## GSM82

shekharghosh7 said:


> Recommend you to find an exam slot in your city or any nearby city as quickly as possible. If you can travel to nearby cities to appear for the exam, and if that's okay with you, do that. If this is what it takes to get 20 points, it's worth it.
> 
> As per Pearson PTE Re-scoring, only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are re-scored.


Thanks for the advice!

Its a little bit frustrating, but you're right, it is what it takes to get 20 points!


----------



## Loverj24

GSM82 said:


> Well done! On m first attemp i was short at 78 in one band also! Will take my second test in a few weeks.
> 
> How long you waited for your next attempt?
> 
> Cheers.


I waited 2 weeks I guess.


----------



## GSM82

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Congrats on you and your wife's top scores.
> Also appreciate sharing your study plan with us. Helps us a lot.
> 
> I have a query. When you tried both TCYOnline and Linguasoft's scored mock tests, which one do you think was close to actual exam's score? or at the least, PTE's Gold's Mock tests?
> 
> Would appreciate if you can let us know.


That's a good question, it's hard to find good mock tests, even paid ones.
Mock tests from E2 Language are good? 
I studied only using their free materials and videos and PTE Practice questions and mock tests.

I noticed that PTE Practice mock tests are harder than the actual test and scoring isn't so accurate to your skills.
My best result on their mock tests were L:72 R:75 S:67 W:78 and on my first attempt i got 78 90 87 87 so specially their voice recognizing software for the official exam is way more accurate than on mock tests i guess.


----------



## GSM82

Loverj24 said:


> I waited 2 weeks I guess.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

GSM82 said:


> That's a good question, it's hard to find good mock tests, even paid ones.
> Mock tests from E2 Language are good?
> I studied only using their free materials and videos and PTE Practice questions and mock tests.
> 
> I noticed that PTE Practice mock tests are harder than the actual test and scoring isn't so accurate to your skills.
> My best result on their mock tests were L:72 R:75 S:67 W:78 and on my first attempt i got 78 90 87 87 so specially their voice recognizing software for the official exam is way more accurate than on mock tests i guess.


Ha ha ha, you are right. Actual speaking score is always is less than mock.

I wonder how people improve without feedback and by just looking at the scores.

I was planning to get budget package from E2 Language and now thinking about TCY Online. Not sure which one to choose.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Ha ha ha, you are right. Actual speaking score is always is less than mock.
> 
> I wonder how people improve without feedback and by just looking at the scores.
> 
> I was planning to get budget package from E2 Language and now thinking about TCY Online. Not sure which one to choose.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I would suggest E2 Language free videos are sufficient if you are just looking for strategies. They 're pretty good and detailed. However, if you are not so confident then go ahead with E2 package.

For practice you can use TCY. 

I feel better to pay for more resources then for retest. If buying both TCY and E2L pack saves you one retest, isn't it worth it?

Just a food for thought! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Loverj24 said:


> Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday
> 
> L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.
> 
> Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


How long it took you to prepare after the first attempt


----------



## tatsme

Loverj24 said:


> Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday
> 
> L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.
> 
> Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


Wow! congrats on the perfect score
Could you share tips as you improved drastically in reading from78 to 90. I have appeared for 5 tests and still struggling with reading in this range. How much was the time gap between your tests?


----------



## Nicusha

Loverj24 said:


> Got my 2nd Attempt results yesterday
> 
> L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90.
> 
> Thanks All. Updated my timelines in my signature.


Hi Lover.
Please give some advices to improve speaking. Thanks


----------



## SG

Nicusha said:


> Hi Lover.
> Please give some advices to improve speaking. Thanks


Read in your own pace, calmly. Don't rush into the words or hurry up. Don't panic while reading the passage in Read Aloud. Check the methods mentioned in E2Language YouTube videos. For Re-tell Lecture, make notes in a flowchart format - Check for tips in Navjot Brar YouTube videos. Answer short question is more like General Knowledge (GK). Repeat Sentence - listen carefully, close your eyes and listen to the words spoken and then repeat the same.


----------



## Afrak87

shekharghosh7 said:


> Try following Navjot Brar YouTube videos. The questions are of the same level of difficulty.
> 1. Practice Mock Tests
> 2. Google for 'Collocation List', you have a PDF file from Pearson PTE (42 pages). Go through this document before you take your PTE exam.
> 3. Check the E2Language video for 44 sounds of English.
> 4. Read Aloud - read the passage smoothly maintaining the oral fluency. That carries a lot of marks.


Thanks man, will do !


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Hi. I've seen scores of some candidates who scored 80+ in speaking with 80+ in Oral fluency and 60+ Pronunciation. I got 86 & 63 in oral fluency & pronunciation respectively in 2 attempts but the speaking score is stuck at 76. In DI & RL I spoke fluently for 35 seconds covering some content so that fluency is not affected and for for rest of the time I spoke anything like " I can see different colors in the picture" , " the trend is a popular one among different categories" etc. So anyone please advise that why am I not improving in speaking as other candidates with same enabling scores are achieving 80+ in speaking. I'm so much confused as I got the same score in speaking in two consecutive attempts.


----------



## Abhi

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I've seen scores of some candidates who scored 80+ in speaking with 80+ in Oral fluency and 60+ Pronunciation. I got 86 & 63 in oral fluency & pronunciation respectively in 2 attempts but the speaking score is stuck at 76. In DI & RL I spoke fluently for 35 seconds covering some content so that fluency is not affected and for for rest of the time I spoke anything like " I can see different colors in the picture" , " the trend is a popular one among different categories" etc. So anyone please advise that why am I not improving in speaking as other candidates with same enabling scores are achieving 80+ in speaking. I'm so much confused as I got the same score in speaking in two consecutive attempts.


Apart from the Oral fluency aspect, Pronunciation, Rhythm and Flow are equally important. Follow the E2 Language methods for Read Aloud, Repeat Sentence, DI and Retell lecture. Focus on content, rhythm and delivery, ensure you stress on meaning words (nouns, verbs, adjectives, adverbs). Don't go too fast, and at the same time don't deliver in a slow monotone voice. There are tons of videos in YouTube that can assist you in building up your pronunciation. The key thing to note is that you should not force yourself to copy a particular accent or to cough up archaic vocabulary, but understand how certain words are stressed, and how sentences are delivered in speech.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverj24

mike129 said:


> How long it took you to prepare after the first attempt


I took 2 weeks to schedule my second attempt.


----------



## Loverj24

I waited for 2 weeks. I think I got my reorder paragraphs wrong in my first attempt. So this time i only focused on them, luckily i got 3 of them and i think i arranged all 3 correctly.


----------



## arkind13

I appeared for first PTE Mock test and scored 75, 59, 72, 73 (L,R,S,W). Don't understand why I scored less in Reading as we're not able to view the correct answers. My enabling skills are (G 47, OF 57, P 77, S 55, V 66, WD 90). I'm planning to appear for PTE on 19 Apr, will give the second mock test closer to exam date. I'm a budget subscriber to E2 Language and finished practicing all sample questions. Also I've subscribed for 5 Mock Tests from PTE Tutorials.
Any suggestions on improvement of my scores will be highly appreciated.


----------



## SG

arkind13 said:


> I appeared for first PTE Mock test and scored 75, 59, 72, 73 (L,R,S,W). Don't understand why I scored less in Reading as we're not able to view the correct answers. My enabling skills are (G 47, OF 57, P 77, S 55, V 66, WD 90). I'm planning to appear for PTE on 19 Apr, will give the second mock test closer to exam date. I'm a budget subscriber to E2 Language and finished practicing all sample questions. Also I've subscribed for 5 Mock Tests from PTE Tutorials.
> Any suggestions on improvement of my scores will be highly appreciated.


Check for Navjot Brar YouTube videos.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guyz, very quick question.
When booking the PTE exam, they asking the reason for take PTE (Student/Skill mig), and tin the next question they asking if we do it for studying which level we expect to do(not studying/Bsc/MSc/deploma/).. 
If i select skill migration and not studyng options, will it appear on the result card?
My doubt is, if in any case, later I select the student option, will that be a problem?
is it ok to select studying and MSC ?


----------



## KasunTharaka

https://imgur.com/a/DZomt
Simply my query is, if I select as above, will that be effect if later on I have to go for a student Visa option ?
In result sheet it self do they mention this purpose?


----------



## tatsme

*Swt*

hi,
Anyone has any sample answers for SWT
I got the following SWT for my exam in Feb.

Could you guys help in suggesting a summary? I wrote something like this:
_Although London is one of the expensive city to live in and marred by poor transportation system and a constant threat of terrorist attack, it is the financial hub and a place to be as it dominates in foreign exchange trading and surpasses its rivals in terms of the size of funds managed_.

Who would have thought back in 1698, as they downed their espressos, that the little band of stockbrokers from Jonathan's Coffee House in Change Alley EC3 would be the founder members of what would become the world's mighty money capital? 

Progress was not entirely smooth. The South Sea Bubble burst in 1720 and the coffee house exchanges burned down in 1748. As late as Big Bang in 1986, when bowler hats were finally hung up, you wouldn't have bet the farm on London surpassing New York, Frankfurt and Tokyo as Mammon's international nexus. Yet the 325,000 souls who operate in the UK capital's financial hub have now overtaken their New York rivals in size of the funds managed (including offshore business); they hold 70% of the global secondary bond market and the City dominates foreign exchange trading. And its institutions paid out £9 billion in bonuses in December. The Square Mile has now spread both eastwards from EC3 to Canary Wharf and westwards into Mayfair, where many of the private equity 'locusts' and their hedge fund pals now hang out. 

For foreigners in finance, London is the place to be. It has no Sarbanes Oxley and no euro to hold it back, yet the fact that it still flies so high is against the odds. London is one of the most expensive cities in the world to live in, transport systems groan and there's an ever present threat of terrorist attack. But, for the time being, the deals just keep on getting bigger.


----------



## Abhi

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz, very quick question.
> When booking the PTE exam, they asking the reason for take PTE (Student/Skill mig), and tin the next question they asking if we do it for studying which level we expect to do(not studying/Bsc/MSc/deploma/)..
> If i select skill migration and not studyng options, will it appear on the result card?
> My doubt is, if in any case, later I select the student option, will that be a problem?
> is it ok to select studying and MSC ?


Your selection will not appear on the score report. You have an option to send scores to DIBP from your Pearson account. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan

your Oral flueny will hit you back v badly. Try to avoid basic mistake of Pausing while speaking.


----------



## NKMehndiratta

Hey, If you have some material with you which can help prepare or the PTE exams, please share. will be highly appreciated.
Let me know ur email id and i will write to you.
Thanks


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs. 

I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.


Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.

Goodluck.


----------



## engineer874

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


Congrats bro..so Happy for you

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


Congratulations Umair. Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## mike129

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


Congrats my friend, well done.


----------



## Ausie

Congratulations bro.. u did it.. all the best for invitation. 



UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

Thanks to all. Everyone was very supportive and I learned a lot from this forum.


----------



## Abhi

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


Well done, Congratulations! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahshha

Thanks buddy.


----------



## JASN2015

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


my congratulations mate


----------



## JASN2015

engineer874 said:


> Congrats bro..so Happy for you
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


when I see your scores in the two attempts,,
I feel like crying brother,
but im sure you will crack it in the next try.
I pray for you.


----------



## engineer874

JASN2015 said:


> when I see your scores in the two attempts,,
> I feel like crying brother,
> but im sure you will crack it in the next try.
> I pray for you.


Thanks bro for your prayers.. Im gonna crack it this time.. won't give up so easily.. attempting again on 27th March.. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

engineer874 said:


> Thanks bro for your prayers.. Im gonna crack it this time.. won't give up so easily.. attempting again on 27th March..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




Yes thats the spirit and never give up. You will definitely going to crack it. I put two quotes on different places to motivate me one is Winston Churchill that if you are going through hell, Keep going and second is " I am a fighter and not a quitter " with picture of a bodybuilder roaring. It helped me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Yes thats the spirit and never give up. You will definitely going to crack it. I put two quotes on different places to motivate me one is Winston Churchill that if you are going through hell, Keep going and second is " I am a fighter and not a quitter " with picture of a bodybuilder roaring. It helped me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro for the motivation.. it was really painful to see my scores but anyway have to work hard to crack it..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuriSingh

Is it advisable to buy 30 unscored +1 scored mock test or 11 scored mock tests for PTE A in the same cost ?
My target is 79+ in each module and i got 65+ in my last attempt.

Thanks


----------



## wrecker

GuriSingh said:


> Is it advisable to buy 30 unscored +1 scored mock test or 11 scored mock tests for PTE A in the same cost ?
> My target is 79+ in each module and i got 65+ in my last attempt.
> 
> Thanks


Scored tests are always better because you get to evaluate your performance and work on improving your weaknesses 

Ideally plan to give 2 mock tests a week and rest of the days (A day for each section) work on improving each sections.

On test days try to work on grammar and pronunciations. 

All the best.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## senthilpolo

I recently took my PTE exam and i have received a message from Pearson saying 

"We are contacting you in regards to your PTE Academic Exam. We are unable to generate your score report due to a technical issue. To compensate for this glitch, we would like to offer you a new exam at no cost. 

Please reach out to our Customer Care team to schedule a new PTE appointment referring:XXXXXX.

Has any one got a similar email before?


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi All,

I got a doubt.I have taken ~ 7 minutes to complete below 'Reading Fill in the blanks (R+W)'.I want to make sure, am i too slow?
what is the expected avg time for this type of question?
If you hope to appear the exam soon, plz try and share your time with us.

"Trinity College was 1) ___________ by Sir Thomas Pope in 1555. A devout catholic with no surviving children, Thomas Pope saw the Foundation of an Oxford college as a means of 2) ___________that he and his family would always be remembered in the prayers and masses of its members.

He came from a family of small 3) _____________ in Oxford-shire, trained as a lawyer, and rose rapidly to prominence 4) ____________ Henry VIII. As Treasurer of the Court of Augmentations he handled the estates of the monasteries 5) _______________ at the Reformation, and amassed a considerable personal 6) _____________.

Pope was a discreet and trusted privy counselor of Mary Tudor, and it was from Mary and Philip that he 7) ______ Letters Patent and royal approval for his new foundation. Pope died in 1559.

Although his religious 8) ______ were never fully realized – Elizabeth I had succeeded her sister and England 9) __________ to the Protestant faith – nonetheless the memory of his name, like his college, has endured the fluctuating fortunes of over 400 years.

His wife, Lady Elizabeth Pope, was a particularly influential 10) ___________ in Trinity’s early years.

Pope’s foundation was for a President, twelve Fellows and twelve scholars, all supported by the income from his 11) ______________ endowment of lands, and for up to twenty undergraduates.

The Fellows, all men, were required to take Holy Orders and remain unmarried. The College Statutes set out rules for a simple monastic life of religious observance and study.

The Garden was an informal grove of trees, mainly elms, among-st which the members of the College could 12) ______________ and meditate.

1 a) founded b) set c) begin d)starting

2 a) securing b) ensuring c) clinching d) verifying

3 a) owners b) landowners c) freeholders d) mistresses

4 a) with b) on c) under d) because

5 a) dissolved b) disintegrated c) crumbled d) withered

6 a) fortune b) wealth b) rich d) money

7 a) inherited b) conferred b) received d) excepted

8 a) ideals b) examples c) belief d) value

9 a) rejoined b) repeated c) returned d) reinstated

10 a) outline b) symbol c) shape d) figure

11 a) generous b) generosity c) bounty d) teeming 

12 a) prowl b) walk c) promenade d) yomp"


----------



## JASN2015

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Yes thats the spirit and never give up. You will definitely going to crack it. I put two quotes on different places to motivate me one is Winston Churchill that if you are going through hell, Keep going and second is " I am a fighter and not a quitter " with picture of a bodybuilder roaring. It helped me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really inspiring mate


----------



## apa11

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So Glad to inform you guys got the result on 15th March SLWR- 90/86/84/83, First attempt scores were SLWR- 90/60/63/80 in which i missed three WFDs.
> 
> I went along with another friend who last time missed from one score in writing and this time he totally nailed it. His scores are SLWR 90/89/90/82.
> 
> 
> Everyone who is struggling, Please never give up on dreams and once you achieve what you desire you will forget all the pain and agony.
> 
> Goodluck.


Umair, Congrats man. Now its time to pay back. I am also struggling, for this Exam. Never appeared for the actual exam. Worried about my Writing section. 
Can you please, help me out by giving tips and tricks or Writing templates or others?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

I would suggest you to go through e2language youtube channel for tips and formats. Follow the format, not template and you will do fine. I recently got 90/90/86/86.



apa11 said:


> Umair, Congrats man. Now its time to pay back. I am also struggling, for this Exam. Never appeared for the actual exam. Worried about my Writing section.
> Can you please, help me out by giving tips and tricks or Writing templates or others?


----------



## apa11

k.amarjeet01 said:


> I would suggest you to go through e2language youtube channel for tips and formats. Follow the format, not template and you will do fine. I recently got 90/90/86/86.


Cheers, Amarjeet for the suggestion but the problem is that its only 20 mins to think, write and proofread. It looks to me a bit worried. But if you have a pre-defined template for the Essay than I believe that you can save loads of time? 
You guys are truly genius and looking forward others advice and suggestion?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

I attended their(e2language) live classes and they suggest to follow format. If you practice essay writing, 20 mins is good time. 

Opening paragraph starting with re-writing the statement given and what are you gonna argue. Second para for or against. Third para for or against. And then finally last para about conclusion.

I followed this format and in last attempt I got 86, and before that 90.

I'm sharing my views based on my personal experience of many attempts. (Don't ask how many.. ) 



apa11 said:


> Cheers, Amarjeet for the suggestion but the problem is that its only 20 mins to think, write and proofread. It looks to me a bit worried. But if you have a pre-defined template for the Essay than I believe that you can save loads of time?
> You guys are truly genius and looking forward others advice and suggestion?


----------



## SG

apa11 said:


> Cheers, Amarjeet for the suggestion but the problem is that its only 20 mins to think, write and proofread. It looks to me a bit worried. But if you have a pre-defined template for the Essay than I believe that you can save loads of time?
> You guys are truly genius and looking forward others advice and suggestion?


Hey Apa,

Following the E2Language methods for Essay writing:

1. Introduction
2. 1st Paragraph
3. 2nd Paragraph
4. Conclusion

Understand the question prompt. One requires a trajectory/ pathway/ conclusion. Will you write for/ against or both ?

1. Introduction - 3 sentences.
i) Rewrite the general statement in different words.
ii) Write a supportive sentence to the one above (i). 
iii) The conclusion should start with - The essay will discuss..... or you can use your own words too.

2. 1st Paragraph - 4 sentences (you could use more sentences too).
i) Restate Side 1 (Opening sentence).
ii) Supportive sentence (give reasons as to why this....) or can be some other words too.
iii) Give one example.
iv) Conclude Side 1.

3. 2nd Paragraph - 4 sentences (you could use more sentences too).
i) Restate Side 2 (Opening sentence).
ii) Supportive sentence (give reasons as to why this....) or can be some other words too.
iii) Give one example.
iv) Conclude Side 2.

4. Conclusion
i) Rewrite the General sentence (in your own words).
ii) Write the overall opinion (you can use words like - In my opinion... or Overall.... or This essay discussed....).

Read the complete text in the next 2 - 3 minutes to check the grammar and spellings.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

apa11 said:


> Umair, Congrats man. Now its time to pay back. I am also struggling, for this Exam. Never appeared for the actual exam. Worried about my Writing section.
> Can you please, help me out by giving tips and tricks or Writing templates or others?



Writing template which i followed and prepared by self is below. Actually, you have minimum time and writing a perfect essay is bit difficult so i decided to prepare a template. I would highly recommend to use it for any topic. and did a quick example for you

__________________________________________________________________________________
It is irrefutable to say that climate change has become an important concern for the contemporary scientists and Governments.**The discussion of which area of study of climate change to choose is debatable and each side has its logical arguments. I am inclined to believe that the study on global warming will yield more positive results.
*
On the one hand, critics may persuasively argue that we should focus more on the environmental effects and depletion of ozone layers. They may also point out that by studying the effect of environmental changes we could be more effective in making our planet earth habitable.
*
However, in spite of these arguments, Global warming will result in various beneficial advantages. Firstly, the most preponderant advantage is that we will be able to control the earth temperature if we are able to understand the causes of global warming. Secondly, the most conspicuous advantage will be that we will be able to control the melting of glaciers which would help us to control the burgeoning sea levels.
*
*
To recapitulate, the aforementioned arguments propounds the view that study of Global warming is more effective than other areas of studies. It would help to concentrate on the major causes of these changes and would certainly aid to maintain the earth habitable. While the other areas of studies are important too, Governments and scientists should focus on the Global warming as it not just the national issue rather it is a universal problem.


______________________________________________________________________________________

here are some tips which may be useful for some , 1) For read aloud, you should have decent pronunciation, mine was 78 in first attempt and 75 in second but managed to get 90 in both, which mean you don't need perfect pronunciation. If google speech to text can recognize 70 % of your sentence you are good to go and maintain your oral fluency not too fast but not slow as well and give short pauses very short. 2) For repeat sentence, as i gave suggestion many time before as well that you should be able to repeat half of the sentence if it is long and for shorter sentence try to repeat all perfectly but even if you skip one or two it should be ok. Try practicing from ptestudy.com and record, it is an excellent website trust me, but for me i didn't practice that much i was confident about this section and just check 2-3 examples to make sure i am ok with it. 3) for Describe image, retell lecture, answer short question, believe me you have to concentrate only on your oral fluency and pronunciation, don't speak difficult words which you think can't pronounce clearly, do speak words like there is a minimum growth, or the export increases gradually, there is a sharp increase in number of population during 2006, you go the idea, just explain extreme point and don't forget to end the sentence with ,"overall" , in describe image and retell lecture, follow e2 language method if your uncomfortable to describe from your own. 4) for SWT, summarize it that means you have to include all the important points, skip examples dates references but include important saying, conclusion, for any important part, you should be able to identify the important points, and i shared some summaries which are repeated often, i got one from those and you will get idea from those. 5) For essay follow any good template, agree or disagree doesn't matter, structure properly, give examples use words like firstly, secondly, i believe , some argue, I share a template use that one, i used that too which i prepared myself, as you have limited time and you have to recheck for grammar which is v important, don't forget to put the a, an, the which are common grammar mistakes, see your writing in grammarly.com 6) For reading, i don't have enough tips but choose single confident answer for MCQMA, for blanks read only sentences and choose what you think is right, fill out all , do this quickly then re-visit again thoroughly each para and see if you can find any mistake, this is the way i do reading, and don't waste time in MCQs and reorder para, read aloud is important if you want to score max in reading. 7) for Listening summaries, listen carefully and then go through each, it is easy but two would be confusing so check or difference in that and focus and what you heard, 8) For SWT, i used this format , " the talk delineates, ... According to lecture...., Hence, .... the same format earlier for SWT and some repeated listening summaries, use some key words from lectures along with other words too, keep an eye on writing and grammar. 9) for Highlight incorrect word, focus and focus, what works for me that i moved the cursor and reading the passage in my heart while listening, in this way you click immediately when you will hear a incorrect word. 10) For Listening fill in the blanks, it is important and remember to listen for "ed" and "s" sounds, don't just listen for overall word and write clearly, e.g listen whether it is mode or modes , is it refer or referred , you should be able to identify easily as the writer will stress the word for different sound. 11) Last but not the least, WFD, which ruined by last month, which gave me a lot of stress, sleepless nights and never ending agonizing pain, Last time i left three WFD and my scores were SWRL 90/63/80/60. It is really important for all who want to score 65 or 79, if you want 79+ you can't afford more than one word mistake, practice through ptestudy.com and listen carefully, and try writing first three words while you listen and rest repeat in your mind while typing, you have to practice it to see what works for you as each of us have different abilities, i know some people who can even write repeat sentence using short words. Best of luck for everyone and i will be here to help.


----------



## Zanoor

Hi guys.. 
Please can anyone tell me where to buy scored mock test from.. I took the last test in nov 2016, scores are L72\R85\S73\W 70... Previouly i didnt bought any scored mock test..need to get 79+ each


----------



## Zanoor

Another quick question.. Is there any changes in the test format since nov 2016 or still the same??


----------



## tanya19850011

i have bought mine in their official website pearsonpte .com 
my scores for mock test were lower than later on the original exam. but its a good practice and at least you will see the format.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Experts,

Apologies if this has been asked already.

Some experts say that concluding re tell lecture, describe image, and summarise spoken text is very important. On the other hand, when I am checking the content of various PTE providers such as PTE Gold, sureway english among others, the sample responses dont have any conclusion.

Whether we should put a conclusion even though it is illogical to have the same?

Please suggest

Thanks !


----------



## luvjd

Zanoor said:


> Hi guys..
> Please can anyone tell me where to buy scored mock test from.. I took the last test in nov 2016, scores are L72\R85\S73\W 70... Previouly i didnt bought any scored mock test..need to get 79+ each


You can buy scored mock tests here..
https://ptepractice.com/


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Check this: ptepractice.com



Zanoor said:


> Hi guys..
> Please can anyone tell me where to buy scored mock test from.. I took the last test in nov 2016, scores are L72\R85\S73\W 70... Previouly i didnt bought any scored mock test..need to get 79+ each


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Conclusion is important and I don't think there will be any case where it is illogical. Have you come across any such case?

BTW, you may conclude in many different ways.



saurabhpluto said:


> Experts,
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked already.
> 
> Some experts say that concluding re tell lecture, describe image, and summarise spoken text is very important. On the other hand, when I am checking the content of various PTE providers such as PTE Gold, sureway english among others, the sample responses dont have any conclusion.
> 
> Whether we should put a conclusion even though it is illogical to have the same?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## tanya19850011

saurabhpluto said:


> Experts,
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked already.
> 
> Some experts say that concluding re tell lecture, describe image, and summarise spoken text is very important. On the other hand, when I am checking the content of various PTE providers such as PTE Gold, sureway english among others, the sample responses dont have any conclusion.
> 
> Whether we should put a conclusion even though it is illogical to have the same?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Thanks !


Do you mean shall you say like - in conclusion for mentioned part of the exam?
well i have 90 in PTE and i think that:
1. re tell lecture - i never make any concluding sentence, i simply said like - This lecture is about... Firstly, the speaker said that....Secontly, .....Finally.....

2. Describe image - yes, it is better to say "in conclusion......" at the end and summarize smth.Just say smth i mean, do not think so much about the logic. The most important thing - do not stop taking and be calm. 

3. Summarize spoken text - no conclusion. The structure is similar to re tell lecture


----------



## kbjan26

Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally

Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


----------



## apa11

kbjan26 said:


> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


Well, done men. You deserve it bro!!!


----------



## kbjan26

apa11 said:


> Well, done men. You deserve it bro!!!


Thanks mate. It has been a real tough experience. But yes confidence prevailed finally.


----------



## AussizMig

kbjan26 said:


> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


Congrats buddy... You have mentioned 8 times "finally", so was it the 8th attempt?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

AussizMig said:


> Congrats buddy... You have mentioned 8 times "finally", so was it the 8th attempt?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk



Yup buddy my 8th attempt


----------



## apa11

Guys,

Just a quick very important question regarding my ACS report.
Actually, my ACS report was positive in June/July 2016. I believe that it is valid for the next two years(June 2015-June 2018). Actually, I don't want to ask my previous employer again for the experience letters.
If I want to re-access my ACS report once again with updated work experience from June 2016 to present then do I need to make my new work experience letters from the previous employers once again, or I just need to attach my present experience from June 2016 to present?

Waiting for expert advice!!


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Congratulations!



kbjan26 said:


> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


----------



## k.amarjeet01

I don't think you need a fresh letter from previous employer. Actually, the letter which you already have should do, plus the letter(s) from employer(s) after June 2016.



apa11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick very important question regarding my ACS report.
> Actually, my ACS report was positive in June/July 2016. I believe that it is valid for the next two years(June 2015-June 2018). Actually, I don't want to ask my previous employer again for the experience letters.
> If I want to re-access my ACS report once again with updated work experience from June 2016 to present then do I need to make my new work experience letters from the previous employers or I just need to attach my present experience from June 2016 to present?
> 
> Waiting for expert advice!!


----------



## apa11

k.amarjeet01 said:


> I don't think you need a fresh letter from previous employer. Actually, the letter which you already have should do, plus the letter(s) from employer(s) after June 2016.


Cheers, Amarjeet. Also, do you have any idea about Remote work? Actually, I am working full time as a Remote Network Engineer for one of the Dubai based company. So, can I include my this work experience: For this do I need only work experience letter from the employer side or do I need other proofs as well!!!?


----------



## engineer874

kbjan26 said:


> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


Congrats bro.. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

kbjan26 said:


> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


Congratulations mate


----------



## k.amarjeet01

apa11 said:


> Cheers, Amarjeet. Also, do you have any idea about Remote work? Actually, I am working full time as a Remote Network Engineer for one of the Dubai based company. So, can I include my this work experience: For this do I need only work experience letter from the employer side or do I need other proofs as well!!!?


I think you should include all the related (to the ANZSCO code you are applying for) in your application. The letter from employer with seal and signature, stating your roles and responsibilities should work. At least that's what ACS guidelines says(if I remember correctly). However, you may include 1st and last salary slips.


----------



## KasunTharaka

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> . Best of luck for everyone and i will be here to help.


Hi Umair and other Experts,
I got a huge problem while doing SST.
I'm used to follow below E2language Jay's structure.

The speaker was discussing..
Firstly, he mentioned that …
He then talked about …..
Moreover he discussed how..
finally he suggested that….

Every time using this structure, its very hard to include necessary facts/key points without exceeding word limit(70).
I think this is happening becoz this structure also contain 20 words itself.
then all we remain is 50 words to say all the things.
I feel like only for SST part this structure not going to work.(At least for me  )
Anyone using another structure?
or just writing as 3-5 sentences what we noted out.
please help.


----------



## jpss

kbjan26 said:


> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy


Hearty Congratulations Balaji !!

You have done it and you are a real inspiration to many those who are breaking their back for the best.

I urge you to write your arduous journey here in detail notably, the areas which you felt difficult and succeeded as that will be of paramount importance to those who is hungering success not just for PTE but also for the life.

Good luck with your further processes.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Umair and other Experts,
> I got a huge problem while doing SST.
> I'm used to follow below E2language Jay's structure.
> 
> The speaker was discussing..
> Firstly, he mentioned that …
> He then talked about …..
> Moreover he discussed how..
> finally he suggested that….
> 
> Every time using this structure, its very hard to include necessary facts/key points without exceeding word limit(70).
> I think this is happening becoz this structure also contain 20 words itself.
> then all we remain is 50 words to say all the things.
> I feel like only for SST part this structure not going to work.(At least for me  )
> Anyone using another structure?
> or just writing as 3-5 sentences what we noted out.
> please help.


The structure is fine. You may exclude 'Firstly'/'then'/'Moreover'/'finally' etc which are not mandatory to be used. When you feel you don't have enough words, add these words to make it 50-70.


----------



## kbjan26

jpss said:


> Hearty Congratulations Balaji !!
> 
> You have done it and you are a real inspiration to many those who are breaking their back for the best.
> 
> I urge you to write your arduous journey here in detail notably, the areas which you felt difficult and succeeded as that will be of paramount importance to those who is hungering success not just for PTE but also for the life.
> 
> Good luck with your further processes.


Ok here it goes

Writing Section :

I followed PTE Steve Fernandes template for all the essays that I attempted at.

Please be aware that the template by him should be tweaked a bit on the essay where there is no argumented debate.For argumented pertaining to the context whether if a particular thing is advantageous or not, then just reproduce it.

Reading Section:

Followed Navjot Bar for Reorder paragraph. And practice as many as you can. Also from youtube

For fill in the blanks , primary mistake I was doing is filling the words blindly with guesses.I realized that when I understood the whole context( I take only a max of 1:30 to graze through the whole text), I was scoring much better.

Tip : Take the mouse pointer go through the entire text in a matter of 1 min to read the whole text.Don't lose your concentration. Stay focussed and feel that you are going to kick reading's a** all the time.


Speaking : 

Graph :

I used template and practiced it again and again and again that I became most comfortable. ( I am not boasting but yes I did practice).

Tip: Reorder does not need content match but do not lose your pace.

For retell lecture : I used template again and filled with appropriate content rather than filling it just for sake.

Repeat Sentence : Do not fill in with fillers with aaahh...ummmm...do not correct it second time

P.S: Do not fumble,do not correct yourself,do not fill it with fillers.


----------



## kbjan26

JASN2015 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate
Click to expand...

Thanks bud


----------



## kbjan26

engineer874 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally and Finally
> 
> Got PTE-Academic 20 points - yayyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

Can someone please suggest what's the difficulty level of TCYonline sectional test as compared to real exam, my score is varying between 65-70.


----------



## KasunTharaka

k.amarjeet01 said:


> The structure is fine. You may exclude 'Firstly'/'then'/'Moreover'/'finally' etc which are not mandatory to be used. When you feel you don't have enough words, add these words to make it 50-70.




Many thanx man. Going forward, I will try in that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

kbjan26 said:


> Ok here it goes
> 
> Writing Section :
> 
> I followed PTE Steve Fernandes template for all the essays that I attempted at.
> 
> Please be aware that the template by him should be tweaked a bit on the essay where there is no argumented debate.For argumented pertaining to the context whether if a particular thing is advantageous or not, then just reproduce it.
> 
> Reading Section:
> 
> Followed Navjot Bar for Reorder paragraph. And practice as many as you can. Also from youtube
> 
> For fill in the blanks , primary mistake I was doing is filling the words blindly with guesses.I realized that when I understood the whole context( I take only a max of 1:30 to graze through the whole text), I was scoring much better.
> 
> Tip : Take the mouse pointer go through the entire text in a matter of 1 min to read the whole text.Don't lose your concentration. Stay focussed and feel that you are going to kick reading's a** all the time.
> 
> 
> Speaking :
> 
> Graph :
> 
> I used template and practiced it again and again and again that I became most comfortable. ( I am not boasting but yes I did practice).
> 
> Tip: Reorder does not need content match but do not lose your pace.
> 
> For retell lecture : I used template again and filled with appropriate content rather than filling it just for sake.
> 
> Repeat Sentence : Do not fill in with fillers with aaahh...ummmm...do not correct it second time
> 
> P.S: Do not fumble,do not correct yourself,do not fill it with fillers.


Thanks a bundle for oiling the wheel of PTE preparation .


----------



## Kiraaa

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Umair and other Experts,
> I got a huge problem while doing SST.
> I'm used to follow below E2language Jay's structure.
> 
> The speaker was discussing..
> Firstly, he mentioned that …
> He then talked about …..
> Moreover he discussed how..
> finally he suggested that….
> 
> Every time using this structure, its very hard to include necessary facts/key points without exceeding word limit(70).
> I think this is happening becoz this structure also contain 20 words itself.
> then all we remain is 50 words to say all the things.
> I feel like only for SST part this structure not going to work.(At least for me  )
> Anyone using another structure?
> or just writing as 3-5 sentences what we noted out.
> please help.



You could say:

The topic was about... and how.... .... .... .
The speaker mentioned.... and s/he added.....
Also..... 
Hence....

(in short, they are testing your ability in "summarising")


----------



## Kiraaa

Hi guys,
Just a quick thanking you'll for this wonderful forum about Australia and all; I've been coming here since 2015-way before I land here.

Now that I am here already, the reality is that PTE is a must for the 20 points.

Straight to the point, I NEED YOUR HELP!

I did write PTE twice; SPEAKING IS GIVING ME HORRIBLE TIME.

Attempt ONE: 
(Oct-2017) 
*S57*, W66, R58, L60

For this attempt, I almost had ZERO preparation; I spent much time on Speaking reading the question prompt and did awful in Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture and hence the 57 score (O-Fluency 56, Pronunciation 65) wasn't shocking.


Attempt TWO
(Feb2018)

Compared to the first attempt, I did way better preparation. I focussed more on achieving Oral Fluency and how not to get stuck with the "useless" Content.

After the test, I thought I spoke very well to the extent that I ridiculously was thinking I may score 90! (Because my mate scored 90 in speaking the day before on his first attempt, and many others).


Surprisingly I got this: S54, W75, R63, L67. [O-Fluency 59, Pronunciation 71]

Please help me! What is wrong with me? My English is not that bad, and I communicate with native speakers and all kinds of English speakers freely; I never felt being not understood!

A lot said could be the mice, and some tell me the pace in which I speak. I do not know... Please give me advice and tips. I will do my next attempt in less than 25 days.

Thanking you very much


----------



## Kiraaa

Kiraaa said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick thanking you'll for this wonderful forum about Australia and all; I've been coming here since 2015-way before I land here.
> 
> Now that I am here already, the reality is that PTE is a must for the 20 points.
> 
> Straight to the point, I NEED YOUR HELP!
> 
> I did write PTE twice; SPEAKING IS GIVING ME HORRIBLE TIME.
> 
> Attempt ONE:
> (Oct-2017)
> *S57*, W66, R58, L60
> 
> For this attempt, I almost had ZERO preparation; I spent much time on Speaking reading the question prompt and did awful in Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture and hence the 57 score (O-Fluency 56, Pronunciation 65) wasn't shocking.
> 
> 
> Attempt TWO
> (Feb2018)
> 
> Compared to the first attempt, I did way better preparation. I focussed more on achieving Oral Fluency and how not to get stuck with the "useless" Content.
> 
> After the test, I thought I spoke very well to the extent that I ridiculously was thinking I may score 90! (Because my mate scored 90 in speaking the day before on his first attempt, and many others).
> 
> 
> Surprisingly I got this: S54, W75, R63, L67. [O-Fluency 59, Pronunciation 71]
> 
> Please help me! What is wrong with me? My English is not that bad, and I communicate with native speakers and all kinds of English speakers freely; I never felt being not understood!
> 
> A lot said could be the mice, and some tell me the pace in which I speak. I do not know... Please give me advice and tips. I will do my next attempt in less than 25 days.
> 
> Thanking you very much



Just to add something:

I read aloud to GOOGLE SPEECH-TO-TEXT and GOOGLE will understand me very well. It will catch up to 37 words out of 40 for example.

To be honest a bit more, I tried to speed up while speaking during the test because I had (probably still have) this belief that I am a slow speaker..

Please help if you think you can comment. Thank you


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Kiraaa said:


> Just to add something:
> 
> I read aloud to GOOGLE SPEECH-TO-TEXT and GOOGLE will understand me very well. It will catch up to 37 words out of 40 for example.
> 
> To be honest a bit more, I tried to speed up while speaking during the test because I had (probably still have) this belief that I am a slow speaker..
> 
> Please help if you think you can comment. Thank you


Record yourself for a read aloud or describe image and upload here. People might give you some suggestion based on that. Without listening to your actual response for a read aloud or describe image, it's hard to comment.

Also, your other sections marks are not very high. So you should be focusing on all the sections to cross 79. All the sections are connected I guess. If you mess up one section, it will affect others.

Google speech to text is something which I wouldn't recommend. Google trains itself to understand you. So in case you are continuously making mistakes, it will not correct you but it will train itself to understand you.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Kiraaa said:


> You could say:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic was about... and how.... .... .... .
> 
> The speaker mentioned.... and s/he added.....
> 
> Also.....
> 
> Hence....
> 
> 
> 
> (in short, they are testing your ability in "summarising")




Thanks dude. Really appreciate your comment on this. Thanks. 
Wish you all the very best for your next attempt. Cannot comment on your thoughts because i never done pte before. Senior will comment on that. 
Thanx biddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrak87

Guys,

Need to your help/suggestions.

I am preparing for the PTE exam and I am kinda stuck with "Repeat Sentence" section, the thing is I am practicing this but can't get it correct everytime (except for one or two out of 15), tried e2language and Navjot brar technic but nothing works. I feel like giving up on this. 

What are your tricks to tackle this section

Does this play a major part in overall speaking ?

Need your suggestions and ideas to crack this.

Appreciate if you guys could share some tips to clear this.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Afrak87

Addition to my above post is it worth investing on myptebooking.com question bank?


----------



## Kiraaa

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Record yourself for a read aloud or describe image and upload here. People might give you some suggestion based on that. Without listening to your actual response for a read aloud or describe image, it's hard to comment.
> 
> Also, your other sections marks are not very high. So you should be focusing on all the sections to cross 79. All the sections are connected I guess. If you mess up one section, it will affect others.
> 
> Google speech to text is something which I wouldn't recommend. Google trains itself to understand you. So in case you are continuously making mistakes, it will not correct you but it will train itself to understand you.



Thanks k.amarjeet01 for your reply;

Yes, you are definitely right; my other sections are low too but at least I know what I need to improve (My reading skills are poor, and my Listening score was low because during the test something really bad incidentally happened). 

Also, my speaking score is definitely affecting my Reading and Listening score and once my Speaking score goes up the rest will likely follow.

However, I here attached a recording of myself reading aloud some random content. Although the real-time test performance is different I intentionally uploaded this to get the most feedback possible.

Please have a look and tell me what you think (CHANGE FILE EXTENSION FROM PDF TO MP3)

cHEERS

P/s: I just added another recording of a real READ ALOUD question item


----------



## Kiraaa

KasunTharaka said:


> Thanks dude. Really appreciate your comment on this. Thanks.
> Wish you all the very best for your next attempt. Cannot comment on your thoughts because i never done pte before. Senior will comment on that.
> Thanx biddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot KasunTharaka for the wishes. Best of luck on to you too on your preparations.


----------



## vincyf1

Kiraaa said:


> Thanks k.amarjeet01 for your reply;
> 
> Yes, you are definitely right; my other sections are low too but at least I know what I need to improve (My reading skills are poor, and my Listening score was low because during the test something really bad incidentally happened).
> 
> Also, my speaking score is definitely affecting my Reading and Listening score and once my Speaking score goes up the rest will likely follow.
> 
> However, I here attached a recording of myself reading aloud some random content. Although the real-time test performance is different I intentionally uploaded this to get the most feedback possible.
> 
> Please have a look and tell me what you think (CHANGE FILE EXTENSION FROM PDF TO MP3)
> 
> cHEERS
> 
> P/s: I just added another recording of a real READ ALOUD question item


I did notice that you have difficulty pronouncing few words. 
Specially, "arduous" and "Statistic". 

I would recommend you to practice speaking some Tongue Twisters loudly in front of a mirror first and then practice talking to "Google Assistant" and see if all your words are being interpreted well by it. 

A few days of practice can improve your speaking a lot. All the Best!


----------



## Kiraaa

vincyf1 said:


> I did notice that you have difficulty pronouncing few words.
> Specially, "arduous" and "Statistic".
> 
> I would recommend you to practice speaking some Tongue Twisters loudly in front of a mirror first and then practice talking to "Google Assistant" and see if all your words are being interpreted well by it.
> 
> A few days of practice can improve your speaking a lot. All the Best!



Hi vincyf1,

Thanks a lot for your remarkably beneficial comments; I really appreciate that.

I now could notice and feel the difficulty you described as I listened to myself again and again. I will do try practice enough to overcome this.

Regarding Google Assistant, and as I just discussed this already with k.amarjeet01, I do speak to Google and Google does really understand me very well. (I will attach these photos regarding Google Speech.

However, as our mate k.amarjeet01 pointed out that Google develops and improves itself in terms of recognition and that might not eventually help 

The thing is that 54 is really shocking to me and feels like either there's something technical, or I have got loooong way to go with PTE  :noidea: 

Finally, if anyone else got something to share or comment on my recording, that will be tremendously helpful. So, please do! :clap2:


----------



## divnit

*Mixed material*

http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
PTE Academic Listening test 1 - Free Practice

*Describe graph (Videos):*









*One of the most exhaustive materials for PTE:*

PTE Academic study guide - PTE Academic tips and practice material
Free PTE Practice Test Online | PTE Academic Practice Materials


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Afrak87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need to your help/suggestions.
> 
> I am preparing for the PTE exam and I am kinda stuck with "Repeat Sentence" section, the thing is I am practicing this but can't get it correct everytime (except for one or two out of 15), tried e2language and Navjot brar technic but nothing works. I feel like giving up on this.
> 
> What are your tricks to tackle this section
> 
> Does this play a major part in overall speaking ?
> 
> Need your suggestions and ideas to crack this.
> 
> Appreciate if you guys could share some tips to clear this.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


How many initial words of 20 consecutive repeat sentence questions can you repeat correctly with consistency? 5? 7? How many?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Kiraaa said:


> Thanks k.amarjeet01 for your reply;
> 
> Yes, you are definitely right; my other sections are low too but at least I know what I need to improve (My reading skills are poor, and my Listening score was low because during the test something really bad incidentally happened).
> 
> Also, my speaking score is definitely affecting my Reading and Listening score and once my Speaking score goes up the rest will likely follow.
> 
> However, I here attached a recording of myself reading aloud some random content. Although the real-time test performance is different I intentionally uploaded this to get the most feedback possible.
> 
> Please have a look and tell me what you think (CHANGE FILE EXTENSION FROM PDF TO MP3)
> 
> cHEERS
> 
> P/s: I just added another recording of a real READ ALOUD question item


Hey bud, I think you have problems with pronunciation of few words as someone has already pointed out. I also observed that you were not as fluent as you should be, you hesitated once.

You should practice more by recording and listening to that recording. It will help you identify what are you doing wrong.

For listening practice, try https://www.ted.com/talks . Pick videos from there and listen to them. All the videos have transcript which may be used. Also, pay attention to how a native speaker speaks. That should help you with pronunciation. 

You may also try youtube channel of e2language. They also conduct live webinar which are very useful [not sure if webinars are free  ].


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Afrak87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need to your help/suggestions.
> 
> I am preparing for the PTE exam and I am kinda stuck with "Repeat Sentence" section, the thing is I am practicing this but can't get it correct everytime (except for one or two out of 15), tried e2language and Navjot brar technic but nothing works. I feel like giving up on this.
> 
> What are your tricks to tackle this section
> 
> Does this play a major part in overall speaking ?
> 
> Need your suggestions and ideas to crack this.
> 
> Appreciate if you guys could share some tips to clear this.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Concentration is crucial for any section where listening is involved. You need to concentrate while listening and listen to the phrases. I don't think there is any trick for this task.

Try meditating[it might sound funny but it helps] to improve concentration and focus.


----------



## dipanshub

Guys,

I gave my last attempt in dec 2017 and got following scores 

L/R/S/W - 65/75/90/74 

G/O/P/S/V/WD- 78/90/67/79/84/83

Could you please give me some suggestions to score 79+. Need this badly as I have to get the magic figure before June 2018.

Any help is appreciated.

ANZSCO - 263111
-----------------------------------------
ACS- April 19, 2017 - Positive
PTE-28th Dec 2017


----------



## Kiraaa

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Hey bud, I think you have problems with pronunciation of few words as someone has already pointed out. I also observed that you were not as fluent as you should be, you hesitated once.
> 
> You should practice more by recording and listening to that recording. It will help you identify what are you doing wrong.
> 
> For listening practice, try https://www.ted.com/talks . Pick videos from there and listen to them. All the videos have transcript which may be used. Also, pay attention to how a native speaker speaks. That should help you with pronunciation.
> 
> You may also try youtube channel of e2language. They also conduct live webinar which are very useful [not sure if webinars are free  ].



Hi mate,

Thanks a lot for the advice and comments really appreciate it.

Please if someone also can comment on my performance I would love to get feedback from you guys


----------



## mike129

dipanshub said:


> Guys,
> 
> I gave my last attempt in dec 2017 and got following scores
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/75/90/74
> 
> G/O/P/S/V/WD- 78/90/67/79/84/83
> 
> Could you please give me some suggestions to score 79+. Need this badly as I have to get the magic figure before June 2018.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> -----------------------------------------
> ACS- April 19, 2017 - Positive
> PTE-28th Dec 2017


where you using a template for writing?


----------



## Ptera

Kiraaa said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advice and comments really appreciate it.
> 
> Please if someone also can comment on my performance I would love to get feedback from you guys


Hello Kiraaa,

I saw that you require 79+ in PTE. Looking at your scores, I believe your problem is not only the speaking part..
I would recommend e2language online package. They have best strategies for all tasks. Just subscribe for their bronze package for 140$ and you can participate almost every day in mock testd, use their practice materials, talk to tutors, etc. 
Good luck!


----------



## tanvir2220

Hi.. I have a question.. Are tasks marked individually? I mean if I use same words, for instance, for two essays or two DI, will it affect my vocabulary score?


----------



## KasunTharaka

Kiraaa said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advice and comments really appreciate it.
> 
> Please if someone also can comment on my performance I would love to get feedback from you guys


My dear friend, i'm not an expert and i haven't done singe attempt of PTE yet.
But according to my sense, i feel like I'm bit unable to catch some of your words.because of your pronunciation i guess.
Accent is fine.we all are having unique accents according to our regions.But, If you could sound the words more clearly, and precisely that would be great.because under some circumstances this could be worse specially when you realize that you running out time like in DI or RL .Hope you would understand.Sorry if i said something wrong..  No offence.
All the best buddy.!!
Good luck.Seniors will comment on your issue.


----------



## Hazzz

I gave PTE-A today. Speaking was a disaster as the hall was unimaginably small to accommodate 5 of us. Our voices were echoing from all planes - couldn't concentrate one bit.


----------



## goal2019

Hazzz said:


> I gave PTE-A today. Speaking was a disaster as the hall was unimaginably small to accommodate 5 of us. Our voices were echoing from all planes - couldn't concentrate one bit.


whuch location and center it is?
dont worry....everything is experience...


----------



## dipanshub

dipanshub said:


> Guys,
> 
> I gave my last attempt in dec 2017 and got following scores
> 
> L/R/S/W - 65/75/90/74
> 
> G/O/P/S/V/WD- 78/90/67/79/84/83
> 
> Could you please give me some suggestions to score 79+. Need this badly as I have to get the magic figure before June 2018.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> -----------------------------------------
> ACS- April 19, 2017 - Positive
> PTE-28th Dec 2017


Guys,

Any feedback on my scores? kindly help me.....


----------



## Abhi

dipanshub said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any feedback on my scores? kindly help me.....


How was your Re-order para, Summarize Written Texts, Summarize Spoken Texts, WFD sections in your last attempt? did you find any item types in Reading and Listening particularly difficult? or you ran out of time?


----------



## dipanshub

nabhilash said:


> How was your Re-order para, Summarize Written Texts, Summarize Spoken Texts, WFD sections in your last attempt? did you find any item types in Reading and Listening particularly difficult? or you ran out of time?


Re-order Para 1 out of 2 was correct, SWT was also not that difficult, for SST I used template, for WFD I ran out of time, so cudn't complete it.


----------



## Abhi

dipanshub said:


> Re-order Para 1 out of 2 was correct, SWT was also not that difficult, for SST I used template, for WFD I ran out of time, so cudn't complete it.


WFD contributes heavily to Listening and Writing. Missing 1/2 WFDs can be a difference between getting a 79+ or a 65+ score. If aiming for 79+, don't miss any and remember to start with a Capital letter, use appropriate delimiters and end with a full stop/question mark/ exclamation mark. 

SWT contributes to both Reading and Writing. This section gave me the jitters last time around, I forgot to use a template in this one and ended up writing ridiculously long sentences (50-60 words each). According to some sources, the ideal word count is 35-40. It requires practice and templates can be a life-saver. 

Re-order para requires practice, in the real exam they do throw a few difficult ones. 

all the best!


----------



## KasunTharaka

nabhilash said:


> WFD contributes heavily to Listening and Writing. Missing 1/2 WFDs can be a difference between getting a 79+ or a 65+ score. If aiming for 79+, don't miss any and remember to start with a Capital letter, use appropriate delimiters and end with a full stop/question mark/ exclamation mark.
> 
> 
> 
> SWT contributes to both Reading and Writing. This section gave me the jitters last time around, I forgot to use a template in this one and ended up writing ridiculously long sentences (50-60 words each). According to some sources, the ideal word count is 35-40. It requires practice and templates can be a life-saver.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-order para requires practice, in the real exam they do throw a few difficult ones.
> 
> 
> 
> all the best!




Hi nabhilash,

If you would not mind could u plz share the template you’ve used for SWT. 
I’m only using for SST and RL. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz

Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter 

L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85


----------



## engineer874

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85


Congrats bro..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmanchu

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85


Congratulations!!
Please share some tips and strategies you followed to achieve these results..Was it your first attempt??


----------



## Abhi

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi nabhilash,
> 
> If you would not mind could u plz share the template you’ve used for SWT.
> I’m only using for SST and RL.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are some of the SWT templates I got from the web:

Compare and Contrast: Although........., ..........., however,.......moreover,.....and....

Description: A.....is a kind of .....that.....

Sequence: .....begins with, continues with ………. and ends with ……….

Cause and Effect: ........causes.....for......and....so......

Problem/Solution: ........wanted......but.....so.......

When in trouble, don't forget "FANBOYS" connectors: For, And, Nor, But, Or, Yet, So

Some commonly used linking words: While, after, though, because, as soon as, until, where, even though, whether, whereas, wherever, when, before, if, although, since, unless, so that.

Pick one template and practice. For eg: "Although....., however,....and....." works in most of the cases.

All the best!


----------



## KasunTharaka

nabhilash said:


> Here are some of the SWT templates I got from the web:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare and Contrast: Although........., ..........., however,.......moreover,.....and....
> 
> 
> 
> Description: A.....is a kind of .....that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sequence: .....begins with, continues with ………. and ends with ……….
> 
> 
> 
> Cause and Effect: ........causes.....for......and....so......
> 
> 
> 
> Problem/Solution: ........wanted......but.....so.......
> 
> 
> 
> When in trouble, don't forget "FANBOYS" connectors: For, And, Nor, But, Or, Yet, So
> 
> 
> 
> Some commonly used linking words: While, after, though, because, as soon as, until, where, even though, whether, whereas, wherever, when, before, if, although, since, unless, so that.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one template and practice. For eg: "Although....., however,....and....." works in most of the cases.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Wow. Great. Thanx man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85


Woow..
Congratz man...
All the very best for the future process..


----------



## JASN2015

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85


Congrats brother


----------



## dipanshub

nabhilash said:


> WFD contributes heavily to Listening and Writing. Missing 1/2 WFDs can be a difference between getting a 79+ or a 65+ score. If aiming for 79+, don't miss any and remember to start with a Capital letter, use appropriate delimiters and end with a full stop/question mark/ exclamation mark.
> 
> SWT contributes to both Reading and Writing. This section gave me the jitters last time around, I forgot to use a template in this one and ended up writing ridiculously long sentences (50-60 words each). According to some sources, the ideal word count is 35-40. It requires practice and templates can be a life-saver.
> 
> Re-order para requires practice, in the real exam they do throw a few difficult ones.
> 
> all the best!


Thanks....


----------



## mike129

just took the exam  epic failure some things were really hard to even understand. and this is my fifth attempt.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi all,

Quick question.
When we face to the PTE official mock test-A now, the results will publish today itself?
Or will it take 2-3 days ?


----------



## KasunTharaka

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question.
> When we face to the PTE official mock test-A now, the results will publish today itself?
> Or will it take 2-3 days ?


Anybody, plz help... ??


----------



## paradis

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question.
> When we face to the PTE official mock test-A now, the results will publish today itself?
> Or will it take 2-3 days ?


Yes.. you'll receive score card within 1-2 hours


----------



## KasunTharaka

paradis said:


> Yes.. you'll receive score card within 1-2 hours


Ohh Is it?
Great..Thanks Man..


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

mike129 said:


> just took the exam  epic failure some things were really hard to even understand. and this is my fifth attempt.


Lets not lose hope till you get the result. By the way what was the change point that led you to score 90 in speaking in your second attempt compared to 69 in first. Was it fluency?


----------



## Hazzz

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> Please share some tips and strategies you followed to achieve these results..Was it your first attempt??


Thanks guys!

Have received a few PMs asking about my preparation strategy and materials used. I will post it here for the benefit of wider audience.

E2L and Navjot Brar videos were very helpful to understand methods and construct templates for DI, re-order para and ST sections. I took several mock tests including scored ones that helped me assess the weak areas (summarise text and re-order). I spent more time on these sections by practicing questions from YouTube and other free resources posted on this forum.

Take as much timed practice tests as possible and stay focused for 180 mins.

Short tips for each sections 

*Speaking* - Take it slow and be cautious of your pronunciation. Speed does not equal fluency!
*Reading* - Understand the context by identifying keywords and key phrases - helps you summarise to the point. Use method by Navjot Brar for re-order (identify general statement first and connect the dots from there).
*Writing* - Follow the templates suggested by E2L or NB on YouTube - comes in very handy.
*Listening* - WFD and summarise lecture in my opinion contribute more towards your L scores so stay attentive and try to capture as many keywords as possible in your response.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jpss

Hazzz said:


> Got my PTE-A results today - Didn't quite expect this within 24 hours!
> I really thought I messed up speaking - looks like all the noise in the room din't really matter
> 
> L/R/S/W - 90/84/90/85


Hi,

WELL DONE !!

Wishing you the best for your further processes !!

1. Is this is your first attempt?
2. Did you take any Paid (Gold) mock test? and what was your score?
3. Could you please share some of your your recordings(Speaking - RA, DI & RT) and writings (SWT & Essay) and Listening (SST) if you have?*(As this would help us to compare and make progress )*
4. Last but not least, how did you manage *Repeat sentence* and *Write From Dictation*, you followed any particular tip(Although we can find a whole lot in this thread)?

Thanks,
JPSS


----------



## jpss

Hazzz said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Have received a few PMs asking about my preparation strategy and materials used. I will post it here for the benefit of wider audience.
> 
> E2L and Navjot Brar videos were very helpful to understand methods and construct templates for DI, re-order para and ST sections. I took several mock tests including scored ones that helped me assess the weak areas (summarise text and re-order). I spent more time on these sections by practicing questions from YouTube and other free resources posted on this forum.
> 
> Take as much timed practice tests as possible and stay focused for 180 mins.
> 
> Short tips for each sections
> 
> *Speaking* - Take it slow and be cautious of your pronunciation. Speed does not equal fluency!
> *Reading* - Understand the context by identifying keywords and key phrases - helps you summarise to the point. Use method by Navjot Brar for re-order (identify general statement first and connect the dots from there).
> *Writing* - Follow the templates suggested by E2L or NB on YouTube - comes in very handy.
> *Listening* - WFD and summarise lecture in my opinion contribute more towards your L scores so stay attentive and try to capture as many keywords as possible in your response.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Great that you have posted it already while I was composing.

But still if you could share some of your recordings and writings from what I have stated above would certainly give a helping hand.


----------



## Abhi

mike129 said:


> just took the exam  epic failure some things were really hard to even understand. and this is my fifth attempt.


Don't give up my man, your magic figures are just round the corner. Which items were tough this time around? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz

jpss said:


> Hi,
> 
> WELL DONE !!
> 
> Wishing you the best for your further processes !!
> 
> 1. Is this is your first attempt?
> 2. Did you take any Paid (Gold) mock test? and what was your score?
> 3. Could you please share some of your your recordings(Speaking - RA, DI & RT) and writings (SWT & Essay) and Listening (SST) if you have?*(As this would help us to compare and make progress )*
> 4. Last but not least, how did you manage *Repeat sentence* and *Write From Dictation*, you followed any particular tip(Although we can find a whole lot in this thread)?
> 
> Thanks,
> JPSS


1. Yes
2. Yes, I bought the Gold test kit. Test 1 (before prep) L/R/S/W - 72/84/77/69 & Test 2 (one day before PTEA) - 86/90/85/71
3. I don't have any recordings from my mocks but I will see if I can record something for reference.
4. For whatever reasons, I never had any issue with WFD and RS right from the beginning. I guess the trick is to understand the meaning and repeat it as best as possible than trying hard to memorise the phrase. Not sure if that helps but I didn't put any extra effort for this task quite honestly.



jpss said:


> Great that you have posted it already while I was composing.
> 
> But still if you could share some of your recordings and writings from what I have stated above would certainly give a helping hand.


I will try to record some answers and post for your reference.


----------



## skrp2000in

Hazzz said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes, I bought the Gold test kit. Test 1 (before prep) L/R/S/W - 72/84/77/69 & Test 2 (one day before PTEA) - 86/90/85/71
> 3. I don't have any recordings from my mocks but I will see if I can record something for reference.
> 4. For whatever reasons, I never had any issue with WFD and RS right from the beginning. I guess the trick is to understand the meaning and repeat it as best as possible than trying hard to memorise the phrase. Not sure if that helps but I didn't put any extra effort for this task quite honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to record some answers and post for your reference.


Yes, a recording will be very helpful form a 90 scorer as i want to assess myself by benchmarking your recording.


----------



## parthibanrey

*Issue in booking PTE A exam*

Hi,
When i try to login in PTE site, it is showing as my account is blocked. Any one else is facing the same issue ? Could someone try and let me know ?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jpss

parthibanrey said:


> Hi,
> When i try to login in PTE site, it is showing as my account is blocked. Any one else is facing the same issue ? Could someone try and let me know ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Well, you may try to reset your password, otherwise contact them.


----------



## wrecker

Try to clear your cache and cookies. Dont try to access from mobile or use mobile hotspot.


----------



## combatant

Hello Guys,
I need to ask some tips from you guys who have already achieve 79+. I have given one real test and 3 mock test but still I m not familiar with the pattern of the exam. Is there is something I am missing? I find it difficult understand what type of question is it. 

I have achieve 65+ in first attempt in the real test a year back. But yesterday I tried mock test and I scored S 65 L 63 R 63 W 68. Anyone can help me what I m missing here?

Does giving the mock test on youtube helps to understand the format?


----------



## JG

is anyone having a voucher code for pte exam in dubai?


----------



## combatant

josygeorge000 said:


> is anyone having a voucher code for pte exam in dubai?


What is the benefit of having a voucher code?


----------



## combatant

cksonline said:


> PTE mock test is a good way to help you in PTE


I gave the mock test yesterday and my score 65,63,63,68 (S, R, L, W). I need 79+ and I have only a week to prepare.


----------



## dipanshub

Guys, 

Which website provides good mock test for practice which are relevant to exams in terms of difficulty level?


----------



## SG

dipanshub said:


> Guys,
> 
> Which website provides good mock test for practice which are relevant to exams in terms of difficulty level?


PTE Gold


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi Guyz, short while ago I have appeared PTE mock test A and experienced some doubts.
As I have heard, for SWT ,essay,SST are timed individually, not as cumulative as a whole.
But in my mock test, i got total time of 01hr22mins for speaking+writing as a whole. it did not timed for 10 min for SWT and 20 mins for essay and i personally managed the time for 2 SWTs and 2 essays.
Is this the scenario in actual test also?
or in actual test times were defined per tasks for above question formats? 
plz help


----------



## skrp2000in

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz, short while ago I have appeared PTE mock test A and experienced some doubts.
> As I have heard, for SWT ,essay,SST are timed individually, not as cumulative as a whole.
> But in my mock test, i got total time of 01hr22mins for speaking+writing as a whole. it did not timed for 10 min for SWT and 20 mins for essay and i personally managed the time for 2 SWTs and 2 essays.
> Is this the scenario in actual test also?
> or in actual test times were defined per tasks for above question formats?
> plz help


the mock test gives you extra time in case you fail to complete the task in time. but in the actual test, those are individually timed.


----------



## KasunTharaka

skrp2000in said:


> the mock test gives you extra time in case you fail to complete the task in time. but in the actual test, those are individually timed.


Ok.Many Thanks Buddy..


----------



## Ptera

Interesting article about PTE:

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...o-passing-australias-english-proficiency-test


----------



## wrecker

Ptera said:


> Interesting article about PTE:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...o-passing-australias-english-proficiency-test


This link is being passed around for a while now. Also, I see a lot of people score 79+ in PTE-A. At some point, either PTE-A will become much tougher or its requirements for visa purposes will be changed. 

I find it very interesting that the link for definition of competent english on homeaffairs.gov.au has been dead for 15 days now.


----------



## skrp2000in

wrecker said:


> This link is being passed around for a while now. Also, I see a lot of people score 79+ in PTE-A. At some point, either PTE-A will become much tougher or its requirements for visa purposes will be changed.
> 
> I find it very interesting that the link for definition of competent english on homeaffairs.gov.au has been dead for 15 days now.


Not actually, the article is quite old and its true that PTE is not foolproof. but english requirement you can still find at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/aelt


----------



## HasijaR

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz, short while ago I have appeared PTE mock test A and experienced some doubts.
> As I have heard, for SWT ,essay,SST are timed individually, not as cumulative as a whole.
> But in my mock test, i got total time of 01hr22mins for speaking+writing as a whole. it did not timed for 10 min for SWT and 20 mins for essay and i personally managed the time for 2 SWTs and 2 essays.
> Is this the scenario in actual test also?
> or in actual test times were defined per tasks for above question formats?
> plz help


Hi Kasun

Which website you took the mock test. Please let me know. 

Thanks
Romit


----------



## KasunTharaka

HasijaR said:


> Hi Kasun
> 
> Which website you took the mock test. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Romit


I have taken Pearson official mock test-A(the test coming with the silver package).
results were pubished after 20 mnts. not went well by the way


----------



## HasijaR

KasunTharaka said:


> I have taken Pearson official mock test-A(the test coming with the silver package).
> results were pubished after 20 mnts. not went well by the way


Thanks a lot machang. When are you sitting for the exam? Acbt or Knowledge merchandising?


----------



## combatant

KasunTharaka said:


> I have taken Pearson official mock test-A(the test coming with the silver package).
> results were pubished after 20 mnts. not went well by the way


What was your score?


----------



## KasunTharaka

HasijaR said:


> Thanks a lot machang. When are you sitting for the exam? Acbt or Knowledge merchandising?




In ACBT machan. Btw Are u frm SRi Lanka.?
You sounds like SL. 
ALL thebeat machang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

combatant said:


> What was your score?



Even though it was ny very first mock test, it didn’t well. I ws expected at least 60-65 for each. But i got 55,50,52, 54 . 
Needed 79 in actual test. 
Lobg way ti go man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

KasunTharaka said:


> Even though it was ny very first mock test, it didn’t well. I ws expected at least 60-65 for each. But i got 55,50,52, 54 .
> Needed 79 in actual test.
> Lobg way ti go man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. How tough or easy was your mock test compared to your practice tests?
2. How did you practice all the modules_(I mean what kind of materials for example, Macmillan Test Builder..etc_) and what score do you get usually (Is it low/equal/hing when compared to your mock test score)?
3. Probably you can post your mock test answers with the question here if you could go back and see all your answers(I am not really sure about this as I've not given any mock test so far.), in this way experts might aid you to overcome your weak areas.
4. You can also post your answers for some question types that you doubt yourself that you need improvement, if you can't go back to your mock test answers.


----------



## skrp2000in

KasunTharaka said:


> Even though it was ny very first mock test, it didn’t well. I ws expected at least 60-65 for each. But i got 55,50,52, 54 .
> Needed 79 in actual test.
> Lobg way ti go man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i gave the mock test 3 times earlier and in all of them my pronunciation score was 10 only. can you please share your OF and Pronunciation score.


----------



## JG

Dear friends,

My opinion is that people should not purchase from TCYonline.com
They have really bad questions and the sample answer provided also not correct.
and the service is also very bad.


----------



## Gaurzilla

My score: 
Attempt 1: S/W/R/L - 72/85/64/88
Attempt 2: S/W/R/L - 78/81/70/90

How to improve especially in Speaking and Reading section? Please suggest for fill in the blanks section. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike129

I got my scores for the 5th attempt. I missed by one mark in writing  

L79	R85	S90	W78 
G81	F90	P55	S18	V90	WD85


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar

mike129 said:


> I got my scores for the 5th attempt. I missed by one mark in writing
> 
> L79R85S90W78
> G81F90P55S18V90WD85




Hardluck brother, i truly understand the pain but don’t giveup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

mike129 said:


> I got my scores for the 5th attempt. I missed by one mark in writing
> 
> L79	R85	S90	W78
> G81	F90	P55	S18	V90	WD85


Don't give up bro. Give another attempt in 2 days. You are at the peak of your preparation. If money is not an issue then go for it in 2 to 3 days time.


----------



## kjyaccess

Hi Guys,

In the Essay, is it recommend to write the exact same sentence from the prompt as the first sentence in our essay?
It will save time but will it cost marks?

Thanks.


----------



## Abhi

mike129 said:


> I got my scores for the 5th attempt. I missed by one mark in writing
> 
> L79	R85	S90	W78
> G81	F90	P55	S18	V90	WD85


Oh man, would you give for re-scoring? how were your WFD, Summarize Written and Spoken Texts?


----------



## Abhi

kjyaccess said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the Essay, is it recommend to write the exact same sentence from the prompt as the first sentence in our essay?
> It will save time but will it cost marks?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Paraphrase it in your own words in the introduction and back it up by 2 or more key points in body para 1 / body para 2 of your essay.


----------



## mike129

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Hardluck brother, i truly understand the pain but don’t giveup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man it's tough, but I don't understand why my spelling is very low, although I proofread the essay multiple times


----------



## mike129

insider580 said:


> Don't give up bro. Give another attempt in 2 days. You are at the peak of your preparation. If money is not an issue then go for it in 2 to 3 days time.


Money is always an issue my friend, but what to do.


----------



## mike129

nabhilash said:


> Oh man, would you give for re-scoring? how were your WFD, Summarize Written and Spoken Texts?


There was 1 SWT I didn't understand and 1 SST I didn't understand also. I dunno what to do in such cases.


----------



## Adelaidean

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> My opinion is that people should not purchase from TCYonline.com
> They have really bad questions and the sample answer provided also not correct.
> and the service is also very bad.



I have purchased the 40 sectional tests from TCYonline.com and have practiced 15 of them so far. I have not taken the real exam and I am not sure if these mock tests are easier or difficult as compared to the real exam.

Do you think they are easier or difficult in comparison to the real exam?


----------



## Ptera

mike129 said:


> Yeah man it's tough, but I don't understand why my spelling is very low, although I proofread the essay multiple times


Hi buddy, It´s a pity but don´t give up! try again after couple of weeks!
For spelling I would only recommend to use the words which you know how to spell in every task (sst, swt, essay). If you´re not sure, just replace it with another one which you know how to spell.. For essay use 15 min for writing + 5 min for spelling check! Very important!
Which swt did you get? I though they are always the same.. I took PTE 7 times and got every time the text which I already knew (from the list of repeated swt)..
Good luck mate!


----------



## mike129

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy, It´s a pity but don´t give up! try again after couple of weeks!
> For spelling I would only recommend to use the words which you know how to spell in every task (sst, swt, essay). If you´re not sure, just replace it with another one which you know how to spell.. For essay use 15 min for writing + 5 min for spelling check! Very important!
> Which swt did you get? I though they are always the same.. I took PTE 7 times and got every time the text which I already knew (from the list of repeated swt)..
> Good luck mate!


Will do, thx man.


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy, It´s a pity but don´t give up! try again after couple of weeks!
> For spelling I would only recommend to use the words which you know how to spell in every task (sst, swt, essay). If you´re not sure, just replace it with another one which you know how to spell.. For essay use 15 min for writing + 5 min for spelling check! Very important!
> Which swt did you get? I though they are always the same.. I took PTE 7 times and got every time the text which I already knew (from the list of repeated swt)..
> Good luck mate!


Ptera bro
could you share the repeated SWT LIST.
THANKS.


----------



## Vikranth114

Hi , Can you share the Essay titles?


----------



## JASN2015

Brother ptera, thank you so much for your materials sent


----------



## JG

AussiDreamer said:


> I have purchased the 40 sectional tests from TCYonline.com and have practiced 15 of them so far. I have not taken the real exam and I am not sure if these mock tests are easier or difficult as compared to the real exam.
> 
> Do you think they are easier or difficult in comparison to the real exam?


I attempted real exam 4 times, I feel in a way that their materials are too old and the contents are based local English in India which is easily understandable by non native speaker. But in real exam the topics are at international level and you will feel the difference and the customer care also very bad. If you ask for a refund they will not help you even if you don't use them. They will make you wait for so much time and they will tell you that they will reply within so many days or something. Dont go for them it is not god for real exam.:behindsofa:


----------



## anoop.rvn

Vikranth114 said:


> Hi , Can you share the Essay titles?




I took the test on 24th March. Got 2 essay questions. One was “shopping malls are considered signs of development, compared to small local shops. What is your opinion?” I don’t remember the second essay. Will post it when I can recall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

josygeorge000 said:


> I attempted real exam 4 times, I feel in a way that their materials are too old and the contents are based local English in India which is easily understandable by non native speaker. But in real exam the topics are at international level and you will feel the difference and the customer care also very bad. If you ask for a refund they will not help you even if you don't use them. They will make you wait for so much time and they will tell you that they will reply within so many days or something. Dont go for them it is not god for real exam.:behindsofa:


okay, thanks for your valuable input. Do you recommend any other site or something which closely resembles the real exam. I also have purchased mock tests from PTETutorials.com but their questions seems a little confusing to me. I have taken the official mock test A, though I did not do very well but the questions seems clear with minimal confusion. My communicative skills were above 70 except reading which was 64. I have preserved official Mock Test B for the end of my preparation to see where I stand.

I have heard about PTENotes.com that their mock tests are not up to the mark. They are far away from the real exam.

I will highly appreciate if someone can recommend a site/company/book anything which closely resembles the real exam. The material can be Non-Free/Free anything.
Though I have collected all site links, google drives and books, paid member of E2 etc, I have not taken the real exam so I cannot decide which is worth spending time.


----------



## JG

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, thanks for your valuable input. Do you recommend any other site or something which closely resembles the real exam. I also have purchased mock tests from PTETutorials.com but their questions seems a little confusing to me. I have taken the official mock test A, though I did not do very well but the questions seems clear with minimal confusion. My communicative skills were above 70 except reading which was 64. I have preserved official Mock Test B for the end of my preparation to see where I stand.
> 
> I have heard about PTENotes.com that their mock tests are not up to the mark. They are far away from the real exam.
> 
> I will highly appreciate if someone can recommend a site/company/book anything which closely resembles the real exam. The material can be Non-Free/Free anything.
> Though I have collected all site links, google drives and books, paid member of E2 etc, I have not taken the real exam so I cannot decide which is worth spending time.



There is no doubt that the e2 language is worth than anything else. ofcourse the offcial materials also good like mcmillans and test plus.
But the TCY is very bad .


----------



## AP SINGH

Hi everyone,

I will highly appreciate if anyone can suggest where can I find the templates and structure for appearing for writing section .
Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

AP SINGH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will highly appreciate if anyone can suggest where can I find the templates and structure for appearing for writing section .
> Thanks in advance




What do you mean appearing?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

I have booked my PTE exam in April and need some essay templates for practicing my writing skills


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys ,

I sat for the exam yesterday.I am pretty sure I got only 3-4/8 correct in "Repeat Sentence".
Roughly how many of marks I will loose for this incorrect 4-5 ? (I know its the section containing highest marks)

My last attempt score for Speaking was 63 where I was 2 marks short.
This is the only section where I lost the concentration. I'm sure that I did pretty well in all other sections.



Two essays were :
1.Good and bad of Public Transport 
2.Ebook Readers vs Real paper books Pros and Cons .


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys ,

I sat for the exam yesterday.I am pretty sure I got only 3-4/8 correct in "Repeat Sentence".
Roughly how many of marks I will loose for this incorrect 4-5 ? (I know its the section containing highest marks)

My last attempt score for Speaking was 63 where I was 2 marks short.
This is the only section where I lost the concentration. I'm sure that I did pretty well in all other sections.



Two essays were :
1.Good and bad of Public Transport 
2.Ebook Readers vs Real paper books Pros and Cons .


----------



## goal2019

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I sat for the exam yesterday.I am pretty sure I got only 3-4/8 correct in "Repeat Sentence".
> Roughly how many of marks I will loose for this incorrect 4-5 ? (I know its the section containing highest marks)
> 
> My last attempt score for Speaking was 63 where I was 2 marks short.
> This is the only section where I lost the concentration. I'm sure that I did pretty well in all other sections.
> 
> 
> 
> Two essays were :
> 1.Good and bad of Public Transport
> 2.Ebook Readers vs Real paper books Pros and Cons .


Dont worry..if you repeat atleast half of sentence with fluently you are good. Few folks get goog scores even 90 with few mistakes in speaking. How many wfd you got as 2 essays given?


----------



## andreyx108b

AP SINGH said:


> I have booked my PTE exam in April and need some essay templates for practicing my writing skills




Have you done the mock exams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin_Hood

goal2019 said:


> Dont worry..if you repeat atleast half of sentence with fluently you are good. Few folks get goog scores even 90 with few mistakes in speaking. How many wfd you got as 2 essays given?


Thanks a lot Goal2019. I will still keep hopes about the results then . :cheer2:

What does this "WFD" standard for ?


----------



## goal2019

Robin_Hood said:


> goal2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry..if you repeat atleast half of sentence with fluently you are good. Few folks get goog scores even 90 with few mistakes in speaking. How many wfd you got as 2 essays given?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Goal2019. I will still keep hopes about the results then .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this "WFD" standard for ?
Click to expand...

Write from dictation in listening.


----------



## Robin_Hood

goal2019 said:


> Dont worry..if you repeat atleast half of sentence with fluently you are good. Few folks get goog scores even 90 with few mistakes in speaking. How many wfd you got as 2 essays given?





goal2019 said:


> Write from dictation in listening.


Three questions. They were easy.


----------



## goal2019

Robin_Hood said:


> goal2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry..if you repeat atleast half of sentence with fluently you are good. Few folks get goog scores even 90 with few mistakes in speaking. How many wfd you got as 2 essays given?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goal2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Write from dictation in listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three questions. They were easy.
Click to expand...

ok. Thanks. Your results must be on the way...Hope for best. Cheers


----------



## amarsandhu

Hi seniors,
I have 1 confusion in agree/disagree essay, that you have to explain both agree disagree points in body paragraphs? Or u just have to explain only agree points in both paras if u agree, or both disagree points if u disagree? 
Actually i have checked some youtube sessions of najot brar, she said to dont contradict your opinion in essay.

Please suggest


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi All,

Yesterday I have taken my exam for the first time, and just a while ago, got my results.
Totally disappointment 

Speaking - 66
Writing - 61
Reading - 62
Listening - 60

terribly needed 79  
I thought i have done speaking and listening smoothly and with some good level.
BTW I had running out of time for reading.. I took too much time to first 1-7 reading questions(For MCMA and fill in the blanks with drop downs).I could not even attempt for 4 questions because of times up.
But listening i have completed on time and didn't do any considerable mistakes .
Don't know how come I scored 60 for listening while taking 62 for reading .

Anyway my essay was 'work and family life balance'
one SWT was regarding Sphinx statue.Going frward, I will mention more details as i can remember. 

Ah , interesting part is I took 18 for spelling .
I guess that is the case my overall marks are decreasing.Think the 4 marks are integrated and bound together (Yes, I know some questions weigh marks for both listening and writing like SST).But my point is, despite the some type of questions like SST and others, the scores are bound together. there will not be much deviation between points like 85 for speaking and 62 for listening. is that correct?.
Anyway I'm really confused and frustrated. 
Thanks.


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I have taken my exam for the first time, and just a while ago, got my results.
> Totally disappointment
> 
> Speaking - 66
> Writing - 61
> Reading - 62
> Listening - 60
> 
> terribly needed 79
> I thought i have done speaking and listening smoothly and with some good level.
> BTW I had running out of time for reading.. I took too much time to first 1-7 reading questions(For MCMA and fill in the blanks with drop downs).I could not even attempt for 4 questions because of times up.
> But listening i have completed on time and didn't do any considerable mistakes .
> Don't know how come I scored 60 for listening while taking 62 for reading .
> 
> Anyway my essay was 'work and family life balance'
> one SWT was regarding Sphinx statue.Going frward, I will mention more details as i can remember.
> 
> Ah , interesting part is I took 18 for spelling .
> I guess that is the case my overall marks are decreasing.Think the 4 marks are integrated and bound together (Yes, I know some questions weigh marks for both listening and writing like SST).But my point is, despite the some type of questions like SST and others, the scores are bound together. there will not be much deviation between points like 85 for speaking and 62 for listening. is that correct?.
> Anyway I'm really confused and frustrated.
> Thanks.


Don't worry bro, this is your first attempt and I believe that
you didn't spend much on preparation, think you only did one mock test. So don't be discouraged and frustrated because with more practice, you will definitely break the 79 line soon.

Good luck for your next attempt,and I'm sure you will crack it


----------



## andreyx108b

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I have taken my exam for the first time, and just a while ago, got my results.
> 
> Totally disappointment
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking - 66
> 
> Writing - 61
> 
> Reading - 62
> 
> Listening - 60
> 
> 
> 
> terribly needed 79
> 
> I thought i have done speaking and listening smoothly and with some good level.
> 
> BTW I had running out of time for reading.. I took too much time to first 1-7 reading questions(For MCMA and fill in the blanks with drop downs).I could not even attempt for 4 questions because of times up.
> 
> But listening i have completed on time and didn't do any considerable mistakes .
> 
> Don't know how come I scored 60 for listening while taking 62 for reading .
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my essay was 'work and family life balance'
> 
> one SWT was regarding Sphinx statue.Going frward, I will mention more details as i can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah , interesting part is I took 18 for spelling .
> 
> I guess that is the case my overall marks are decreasing.Think the 4 marks are integrated and bound together (Yes, I know some questions weigh marks for both listening and writing like SST).But my point is, despite the some type of questions like SST and others, the scores are bound together. there will not be much deviation between points like 85 for speaking and 62 for listening. is that correct?.
> 
> Anyway I'm really confused and frustrated.
> 
> Thanks.




Dont loose hope, attempt again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

JASN2015 said:


> Don't worry bro, this is your first attempt and I believe that
> you didn't spend much on preparation, think you only did one mock test. So don't be discouraged and frustrated because with more practice, you will definitely break the 79 line soon.
> 
> Good luck for your next attempt,and I'm sure you will crack it


Thanks machan.
No man, I have worked hard.More than 2 weeks I have fully dedicated for this.
Anyway I will keep trying until get this done. 
Thanks.


----------



## KasunTharaka

andreyx108b said:


> Dont loose hope, attempt again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.Will take again after couple of week practice. 
Thanks Andrey.


----------



## andreyx108b

KasunTharaka said:


> Yeah.Will take again after couple of week practice.
> 
> Thanks Andrey.




All the best! 

I had 4 ielts and 5 pte before i got my score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar

amarsandhu said:


> Hi seniors,
> I have 1 confusion in agree/disagree essay, that you have to explain both agree disagree points in body paragraphs? Or u just have to explain only agree points in both paras if u agree, or both disagree points if u disagree?
> Actually i have checked some youtube sessions of najot brar, she said to dont contradict your opinion in essay.
> 
> Please suggest


Hey Amar, 

My suggestion would be to stick with one topic and explain the topic further in the Body 1 and 2. And, give a proper conclusion. 
I was following the methods suggested by Navjot brar and E2 to give contradictory opinions but never helped. Then I shifted to one opinion which helped me secure 79+ in mocktest and also in my 3rd attempt. Hope this helps. 

Thanks


----------



## eashwar

KasunTharaka said:


> Thanks machan.
> No man, I have worked hard.More than 2 weeks I have fully dedicated for this.
> Anyway I will keep trying until get this done.
> Thanks.


Hey mate, 

2 weeks is not sufficient for getting 79+ in each module. Please note while preparing that your focus should be increasing the language ability rather exam oriented. Furthermore, consider giving your next exam with 6 weeks time frame. with the last 1 week you could go rigorous training which includes all sort of mock exams. 

Remember, PTE/IELTS its no cake walk. We need to be patience in our preparation and adapt from our previous mistakes before writing again. 

All the best.


----------



## jmanchu

Agreed.


----------



## andreyx108b

eashwar said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks is not sufficient for getting 79+ in each module. Please note while preparing that your focus should be increasing the language ability rather exam oriented. Furthermore, consider giving your next exam with 6 weeks time frame. with the last 1 week you could go rigorous training which includes all sort of mock exams.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, PTE/IELTS its no cake walk. We need to be patience in our preparation and adapt from our previous mistakes before writing again.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.




I had different strategy, i was missing by 2-5 points from 79+ so i was attempting PTE within 1-2 weeks and passed. It depends on your personality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar

andreyx108b said:


> I had different strategy, i was missing by 2-5 points from 79+ so i was attempting PTE within 1-2 weeks and passed. It depends on your personality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup agreed, that works if you require very minimal points. My opinion is to prepare and give the exam in one shot rather growing anxiety for each time you sit for exam. I have seen my relative followed your approach and she able to crack in her 7th time. 

In general, I realized that instead of preparing for exam, I tried improving my language ability and took 45 days to prepare for the exam and find the result is very effective. Although, a span of 45 days is too tiring and cumbersome for concentration. 

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26

KasunTharaka said:


> Thanks machan.
> No man, I have worked hard.More than 2 weeks I have fully dedicated for this.
> Anyway I will keep trying until get this done.
> Thanks.


You talk about two weeks buddy. People in this forum have spent months and months cracking it.

Don't lost hope. Getting 65 is pretty easier to be honest.

Bala


----------



## kbjan26

andreyx108b said:


> I had different strategy, i was missing by 2-5 points from 79+ so i was attempting PTE within 1-2 weeks and passed. It depends on your personality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup Andrey. I agree.

When you are missing it only be few points then its all about trial and error attempts.

But side of effect it is frustration


----------



## KasunTharaka

Yeah. All u saying are true. I feel 2 weeks are not enough. I had many places during the exam which i got stuck.to be honest, collocations, grammar and spelling are some of them. And yes, i saw some people tried 8 attempts in IELTS and another 8 attempts for pte to get 20 pts. Well I must try hard. Thanks guyz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

KasunTharaka said:


> Yeah. All u saying are true. I feel 2 weeks are not enough. I had many places during the exam which i got stuck.to be honest, collocations, grammar and spelling are some of them. And yes, i saw some people tried 8 attempts in IELTS and another 8 attempts for pte to get 20 pts. Well I must try hard. Thanks guyz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feel as if you are going to F*** it. Seriously, the last attempt I gave was on a different emotion. I had to fly out of India and the place where I live does not have PTE centres.

So I decided this is one last helluva attempt(even when I write this now I get the same adrenaline)


----------



## tanya19850011

KasunTharaka said:


> And yes, i saw some people tried 8 attempts in IELTS and another 8 attempts for pte to get 20 pts. Well I must try hard. Thanks guyz.


8? 
what about 27 attempts to get 8 in IELTS and receiving always 7.5 in writing and 8,5 in other areas? It was so frustrating! 
Then I have found that i can try PTE instead of f... IELTS , i got my 90 from the second attempt!
But i will never forget my 27 IELTS attempts...

So be persistent and you will reach your goal! good luck


----------



## KasunTharaka

tanya19850011 said:


> 8?
> what about 27 attempts to get 8 in IELTS and receiving always 7.5 in writing and 8,5 in other areas? It was so frustrating!
> Then I have found that i can try PTE instead of f... IELTS , i got my 90 from the second attempt!
> But i will never forget my 27 IELTS attempts...
> 
> So be persistent and you will reach your goal! good luck




Ohh.  27. Can’t imagine to be honest. 
Woow. You are a hell of a woman. What a dedication. Proud of you sister. I feel that i also need a such dedication. Thanx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

tanya19850011 said:


> 8?
> what about 27 attempts to get 8 in IELTS and receiving always 7.5 in writing and 8,5 in other areas? It was so frustrating!
> Then I have found that i can try PTE instead of f... IELTS , i got my 90 from the second attempt!
> But i will never forget my 27 IELTS attempts...
> 
> So be persistent and you will reach your goal! good luck


Tanya,

Are you the person who gave 27 attempts ? Really? If yes I have heard a lot a lot


----------



## KasunTharaka

kbjan26 said:


> Feel as if you are going to F*** it. Seriously, the last attempt I gave was on a different emotion. I had to fly out of India and the place where I live does not have PTE centres.
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided this is one last helluva attempt(even when I write this now I get the same adrenaline)




Woow. You guy’s stories are so much inspiring me. You are a one hell of a guy. Cheers man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarsandhu

eashwar said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi seniors,
> I have 1 confusion in agree/disagree essay, that you have to explain both agree disagree points in body paragraphs? Or u just have to explain only agree points in both paras if u agree, or both disagree points if u disagree?
> Actually i have checked some youtube sessions of najot brar, she said to dont contradict your opinion in essay.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Amar,
> 
> My suggestion would be to stick with one topic and explain the topic further in the Body 1 and 2. And, give a proper conclusion.
> I was following the methods suggested by Navjot brar and E2 to give contradictory opinions but never helped. Then I shifted to one opinion which helped me secure 79+ in mocktest and also in my 3rd attempt. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## tanya19850011

kbjan26 said:


> Tanya,
> 
> Are you the person who gave 27 attempts ? Really? If yes I have heard a lot a lot


yes, its me and this is true...

i blame myself that i did not research properly about alternatives like PTE....
it was so frustrating! 
I got private lessons with australian and english teachers regarding writing section in IELTS (cause my scores for listening, reading and speaking were 8-8,5) and everyone told me that my essays are quite good and can be marked 8. 
So i was trying persistently. No result. This IELTS is all about money. I knew the guy who born in England, studied in Cambridge and got 7 in speaking hahaha WTF??

so guys, PTE is much much much more honest exam! because computer evaluates you!

you will definitely score just use templates for some sections and be fast!


----------



## kbjan26

tanya19850011 said:


> yes, its me and this is true...
> 
> i blame myself that i did not research properly about alternatives like PTE....
> it was so frustrating!
> I got private lessons with australian and english teachers regarding writing section in IELTS (cause my scores for listening, reading and speaking were 8-8,5) and everyone told me that my essays are quite good and can be marked 8.
> So i was trying persistently. No result. This IELTS is all about money. I knew the guy who born in England, studied in Cambridge and got 7 in speaking hahaha WTF??
> 
> so guys, PTE is much much much more honest exam! because computer evaluates you!
> 
> you will definitely score just use templates for some sections and be fast!


Totally agree.

I had wasted IELTS because I was on the same boat as yours. With ill informed about PTE and above all I gave all my IELTS attempts when I was in London, the home of English. Lol

Even in my initial PTE attempts I was very very lethargic just wanting to have it as a back up for expiring IELTS. But after realizing that I aint gonna get invite for 189 with my poor scores I had to buckle up myself and that's where I realized the true value of PTE-A. I wish PTE-A was a person to give enough kisses when I get invite for 189( I hope I do fingers crossed).

Yes guys practice with seriousness and confidence, you are going to crack 79+


----------



## anubhavsharma18

For the Essay task, do templates work? or we could also use the method described by E2Language?


----------



## andreyx108b

eashwar said:


> Yup agreed, that works if you require very minimal points. My opinion is to prepare and give the exam in one shot rather growing anxiety for each time you sit for exam. I have seen my relative followed your approach and she able to crack in her 7th time.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I realized that instead of preparing for exam, I tried improving my language ability and took 45 days to prepare for the exam and find the result is very effective. Although, a span of 45 days is too tiring and cumbersome for concentration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I agree, it is too tiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> 8?
> what about 27 attempts to get 8 in IELTS and receiving always 7.5 in writing and 8,5 in other areas? It was so frustrating!
> Then I have found that i can try PTE instead of f... IELTS , i got my 90 from the second attempt!
> But i will never forget my 27 IELTS attempts...
> 
> So be persistent and you will reach your goal! good luck




27?! That’s something  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn

anubhavsharma18 said:


> For the Essay task, do templates work? or we could also use the method described by E2Language?


E2 Language method is really good. It needs you to find 2 examples, each from one side of the argument. Rest all is paraphrasing, in different ways, the essay statement. It helped me score a 90 in first attempt.


----------



## tanya19850011

anoop.rvn said:


> E2 Language method is really good. .


Completely agree! They give great explanation of every task and provide you with very useful templates which work perfectly for SST, SWT and essays!

I did not buy additional membership with them, i have just watched all youtube videos and it was enough for me to get 90.


----------



## kbjan26

mike129 said:


> I got my scores for the 5th attempt. I missed by one mark in writing
> 
> L79	R85	S90	W78
> G81	F90	P55	S18	V90	WD85



Bud, do not lost hopes. I took 12 attempts including IELTS and PTE to secure 20. Never give up


----------



## tanvir2220

Hi
I appeared on PTE exam on 29th March.(L 76/R 86/W 75/S 89) (G/O/P/S/V/WD- 90/83/68/18/90/90).I got only 18 in spelling. But in my scored practice tests A & B (PTE Gold Kit), I received 90 in Writing section with a perfect 90 in spelling.I wonder what had gone wrong in my actual exam. Can anyone please enlighten me on this matter? I will give another try soon. Thanks. N.B. This was my 1st attempt.


----------



## kammili1992

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


Pte academic is an online exam. it is similar to IELTS. It has four sections as like in IELTS, i appeared for pte academic in 2016 and got good score compare to IELTS. and got the visa too. Better to take PTE Than IELTS. 

Thanks,
Manikanta.kammili


----------



## JASN2015

kammili1992 said:


> Pte academic is an online exam. it is similar to IELTS. It has four sections as like in IELTS, i appeared for pte academic in 2016 and got good score compare to IELTS. and got the visa too. Better to take PTE Than IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manikanta.kammili[/QUOTE
> 
> Honestly I appreciate your answer although it is a pretty old post.


----------



## Nicusha

kbjan26 said:


> You talk about two weeks buddy. People in this forum have spent months and months cracking it.
> 
> Don't lost hope. Getting 65 is pretty easier to be honest.
> 
> Bala


Hi Kbjan. How did you improve your Listening to88? And speaking from 67 to90?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kbjan26

Nicusha said:


> Hi Kbjan. How did you improve your Listening to88? And speaking from 67 to90?
> Thanks for sharing.


My listening score was always consistent. For speaking I followed PTE zone template from YouTube. Ensure I did not fumble at most of the places, did not correct myself, was not logical in my statements , be 💯 fluent.


----------



## Nicusha

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just took the golden pack test B that I bought through official site. My scores are below
> 
> L-81,S-64-R-62,W-77.
> 
> My Oral fluency still remains poor at 53
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Hi Balaji.
How did you improve your fluency and speaking score from 65 to 90?
Your advices will be really appreciated.


----------



## Nicusha

kbjan26 said:


> My listening score was always consistent. For speaking I followed PTE zone template from YouTube. Ensure I did not fumble at most of the places, did not correct myself, was not logical in my statements , be &#55357;&#56495; fluent.


Thank you.


----------



## kbjan26

Nicusha said:


> Hi Balaji.
> How did you improve your fluency and speaking score from 65 to 90?
> Your advices will be really appreciated.


Fluency naturally comes when you talk continuously. This happens when you have a template ready for graphs & retell lecture. For repeat sentence just close your eyes and utter whatever you remember without fumbling.

When you have templates ready you won't run short of words and also the time between the words composition in your mind and being spoken out won't be there. Also don't use fillers like AA,mmm and don't correct yourself.

Last but not least practice practice practice practice practice and just practice with templates


----------



## Nicusha

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Describe Image: Ensure you speak well with good fluency and grammar, content is not very important. Speak about something related to the given graph. Don’t go off the topic.
> 
> Re-order:
> Definite article – “The fan” – this cannot be the first sentence.
> 
> Pronoun – “He/She/It” – this cannot be the first sentence.
> 
> However, Nevertheless, But, Also, Furthermore, Another, Firstly, Secondly – can’t be the first sentence.
> 
> And now see the connecting ones.
> 
> Essay:
> 
> PTE – 200 to 300 words – 20 mins
> 
> Essay – Agree/disagree or Discuss
> 
> 4 para – Intro – P1- P2 – Conclusion.
> 
> Left alignment; No heading, subheading or bullet point.
> 
> Don’t write the example in introduction and conclusion.
> 
> The following paragraphs would give a better insight into this topic.
> 
> To, Conclude ….
> 
> No contractions and no short forms.
> 
> One line gap for para.
> 
> Proper conclusion.
> 
> Coherence is very important.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nicusha

kbjan26 said:


> Fluency naturally comes when you talk continuously. This happens when you have a template ready for graphs & retell lecture. For repeat sentence just close your eyes and utter whatever you remember without fumbling.
> 
> When you have templates ready you won't run short of words and also the time between the words composition in your mind and being spoken out won't be there. Also don't use fillers like AA,mmm and don't correct yourself.
> 
> Last but not least practice practice practice practice practice and just practice with templates


Thank you so much Balaji.


----------



## kbjan26

Nicusha said:


> Thank you so much Balaji.


Cheers bud. All the best for your attempts. If I could do it anyone can!!!


----------



## mike129

kbjan26 said:


> Bud, do not lost hopes. I took 12 attempts including IELTS and PTE to secure 20. Never give up


Thanks, man for the encouragement.


----------



## Osi81

Hi guys, just took my practice test 1 after studying for a while. Result is extremely bad in oral fluency and pronunciation. What may be the reason? Mic problem? I can't be that bad. Had 7.5 in IELTS
I still stumble a bit in describe image and retell lecture but no problem in reading aloud 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Osi81 said:


> Hi guys, just took my practice test 1 after studying for a while. Result is extremely bad in oral fluency and pronunciation. What may be the reason? Mic problem? I can't be that bad. Had 7.5 in IELTS
> I still stumble a bit in describe image and retell lecture but no problem in reading aloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


To be honest your oral fluency is very very low. It might be because you are not practicing graphs and retell lecture with template. Also you are pausing too much while trying to frame sentence in your mind.This won't happen if you have template ready


----------



## Osi81

kbjan26 said:


> To be honest your oral fluency is very very low. It might be because you are not practicing graphs and retell lecture with template. Also you are pausing too much while trying to frame sentence in your mind.This won't happen if you have template ready


Thanks, im using templates though.
It would also be judged with read aloud and repeat sentence right?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Osi81 said:


> Thanks, im using templates though.
> It would also be judged with read aloud and repeat sentence right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes but read aloud has less weightage and I am sure you wont be committing much mistake there.

Dont try to compose sentences with logical conclusion.Ensure you dont go off the topic and speak with complete flow. I am 100% sure it is because you are pausing at too many places during graphs and retell lecture,

There are many websites where you can record your voice to understand your flow of speech. Do that everytime to see how your speech graph looks like.

I used the below extensively https://online-voice-recorder.com/


----------



## Osi81

kbjan26 said:


> Yes but read aloud has less weightage and I am sure you wont be committing much mistake there.
> 
> Dont try to compose sentences with logical conclusion.Ensure you dont go off the topic and speak with complete flow. I am 100% sure it is because you are pausing at too many places during graphs and retell lecture,
> 
> There are many websites where you can record your voice to understand your flow of speech. Do that everytime to see how your speech graph looks like.
> 
> I used the below extensively https://online-voice-recorder.com/


Thanks I'll keep practicing based on templates and your feedback 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81

I have been practicing using e2 language videos. Any other specific advise on their template?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

Osi81 said:


> I have been practicing using e2 language videos. Any other specific advise on their template?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You may try posting your recordings of *Describe Image and Retell Lecture * so as to get experts feedback.


----------



## skrp2000in

jpss said:


> You may try posting your recordings of *Describe Image and Retell Lecture * so as to get experts feedback.


Can someone grade these 2 speaking task and comment? I am targeting for 65. Please, give feedback on my fluency & pronunciation.
change the file name to mp3


----------



## aps26

Your last PTE scores look great! Can you please share tips with each section in detail?

*Speaking section - *
Does the content matter a lot for DI and Retell Lecture? Sometimes my fluency takes a toll while concentrating too much on content. Also my pace of speaking is faster than others - which might be reason of a low score in PTE. Can you please advise?


----------



## insider580

Can someone rate my essay writing attempt?

It is becoming increasingly popular to have a year off between finishing school and going to university. Some people believe that the year off is a waste of time while others believe that it is necessary.
Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.

*Sample Answer:*
These days, there is an ongoing debate among people that it is very important to take a break between school and university. It is possible to claim that having a one year break can be beneficial for some, in my view it is more important for the students to continue their academic studies. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
There are several reasons why the students must avoid taking a one year break right after finishing school. One of them could be that the students can lack behind from their peers. It can also be argued that students can find themselves in a situation where their fellow class mates are ahead of them not only in terms of academic studies but also in their professional career. It should also be taken into account that peer pressure can be lead to depression as well in some cases.

Those who argue for having a one year break have a different view and sat that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that an individual can start the university with fresh mind which can help them stay more energized at the start of the university. Secondly, students can also complete any of their unfinished work which they were not able to fulfil in the past. For example, spending quality time with friends and family can also be added advantage. 

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that individuals can benefit more if they continue their studies without a one year off. I would strongly recommend taking short breaks rather than long breaks especially right after finishing school.


----------



## skrp2000in

aps26 said:


> Your last PTE scores look great! Can you please share tips with each section in detail?
> 
> *Speaking section - *
> Does the content matter a lot for DI and Retell Lecture? Sometimes my fluency takes a toll while concentrating too much on content. Also my pace of speaking is faster than others - which might be reason of a low score in PTE. Can you please advise?


Dear, I am struggling to get 65 even. Dont take my advise, there are many experts here who can advise you better. In my last test i missed 2 WFDs those took the toll for listening and writing. Moreover i had mixed arguments in the essay which dragged my writing scores down further.

I can only tell you to follow the procedure from E2L youtube. What I understand that speaking score used to similar to the higher of fluency and pronunciation. I got only 17 in pronunciation and fluency was at 67. Content does matter but you have to be fluent or your pronunciation should cross above 80.


----------



## RockyRaj

Osi81 said:


> I have been practicing using e2 language videos. Any other specific advise on their template?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did you not get your invite yet even for 190 ?


----------



## insider580

insider580 said:


> Can someone rate my essay writing attempt?
> 
> It is becoming increasingly popular to have a year off between finishing school and going to university. Some people believe that the year off is a waste of time while others believe that it is necessary.
> Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
> 
> *Sample Answer:*
> These days, there is an ongoing debate among people that it is very important to take a break between school and university. It is possible to claim that having a one year break can be beneficial for some, in my view it is more important for the students to continue their academic studies. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> There are several reasons why the students must avoid taking a one year break right after finishing school. One of them could be that the students can lack behind from their peers. It can also be argued that students can find themselves in a situation where their fellow class mates are ahead of them not only in terms of academic studies but also in their professional career. It should also be taken into account that peer pressure can be lead to depression as well in some cases.
> 
> Those who argue for having a one year break have a different view and sat that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that an individual can start the university with fresh mind which can help them stay more energized at the start of the university. Secondly, students can also complete any of their unfinished work which they were not able to fulfil in the past. For example, spending quality time with friends and family can also be added advantage.
> 
> While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that individuals can benefit more if they continue their studies without a one year off. I would strongly recommend taking short breaks rather than long breaks especially right after finishing school.


*Any feedback on this so i can improve?*


----------



## eashwar

Hi Friends, 

Please use the below link to evaluate your essays by an AI software similar to PTE. It is very effective and challenging to secure more than 80 in the below link. I used it for my PTE preparation and is super effective to for correcting your mistakes. Also, make use of grammarly app for spelling mistakes and singular/plural mistakes. 

https://www.testbig.com/node/add/essay


----------



## Osi81

RockyRaj said:


> Did you not get your invite yet even for 190 ?


Submitted EOI 6th Jan with 65 points 
And 190 sponsorship for Victoria on 5th Feb when they re-opened for mechanical engineers. Nothing yes so working on getting 75points by increasing my English to 20pts

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

Osi81 said:


> Hi guys, just took my practice test 1 after studying for a while. Result is extremely bad in oral fluency and pronunciation. What may be the reason? Mic problem? I can't be that bad. Had 7.5 in IELTS
> I still stumble a bit in describe image and retell lecture but no problem in reading aloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Use IE instead of Firefox / Chrome. Check whether you are facing a microphone issue via "Test my computer" functionality at the PTE practice website. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

insider580 said:


> *Any feedback on this so i can improve?*


Hi buddy, here from the title it isnot just about discussing whether it is advantageous r disadvantageous. You are also asked to support your view using your person experience,observation and reading. Thtats completely missing. Thats what I said earlier using this template is good but you need to tweak a bit to add more with respect to what is asked in the title


----------



## Osi81

nabhilash said:


> Use IE instead of Firefox / Chrome. Check whether you are facing a microphone issue via "Test my computer" functionality at the PTE practice website.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thanks, Will use IE as I was using chrome today. I checked before to start and it was saying it's acceptable but I'll try with another Mic also. Now focus on practicing my DI and retell lecture to remain as fluent as possible 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

skrp2000in said:


> Can someone grade these 2 speaking task and comment? I am targeting for 65. Please, give feedback on my fluency & pronunciation.
> change the file name to mp3


I was only able to access the audio and could not open the other PDF.

To my mind, it sounded little quicker than a steady delivery and was short (*just 20 secs*). As far as I know PTE experts recommend to talk at least *35 secs*. 

I believe if you start with an introduction you would get an additional point to extend your description.


----------



## andrearios

Hello, everyone,

I am preparing to take the test again, and the last time I was short by 3 points in writing and reading. I want to know which section is the most important regarding those skills.

The other question is whether it is important to ket the sentences short in summarize writing text. I was using that technique (35 words), but I do not know if it is working.

please someone can guide me


----------



## jpss

jpss said:


> I was only able to access the audio and could not open the other PDF.
> 
> To my mind, it sounded little quicker than a steady delivery and was short (*just 20 secs*). As far as I know PTE experts recommend to talk at least *35 secs*.
> 
> I believe if you start with an introduction you would get an additional point to extend your description.


Please ignore this as I thought one file was the answer of the other.


----------



## tanvir2220

Hi Guys, I have a silly question to ask. Is it necessary to put space after comma (,) and full stop (.) ? I've noticed that if I do so in PTE writing, PTE software counts it as a word and word count deducts by 1. For instance, which of the following examples is correct in PTE:

(1) I have a pen,which looks nice. (Without space after comma)
(2) I have a pen, which looks nice. (With space after comma)


----------



## KasunTharaka

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Guys, I have a silly question to ask. Is it necessary to put space after comma (,) and full stop (.) ? I've noticed that if I do so in PTE writing, PTE software counts it as a word and word count deducts by 1. For instance, which of the following examples is correct in PTE:
> 
> (1) I have a pen,which looks nice. (Without space after comma)
> (2) I have a pen, which looks nice. (With space after comma)




Dude, I thought 2nd one is correct. I have used that method ( space after comma and fullstop. )
Can Someone confirm that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

jpss said:


> I was only able to access the audio and could not open the other PDF.
> 
> To my mind, it sounded little quicker than a steady delivery and was short (*just 20 secs*). As far as I know PTE experts recommend to talk at least *35 secs*.
> 
> I believe if you start with an introduction you would get an additional point to extend your description.


thanks, buddy... how's the fluency and pronunciation? is it good for 65+? I think in Read aloud i dont have to speak for 35s, i can finish quickly.


----------



## amitjadhav24

Friends,
I have started preparing for PTE. Had below 2 queries:
(1) Do we have any question bank available? To get the repeated questions or atleast have real exam questions to practice?
(2) Do we know what is the weightage of questions in each section? To concentrate more on topics carrying more weightage.


----------



## skrp2000in

eashwar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please use the below link to evaluate your essays by an AI software similar to PTE. It is very effective and challenging to secure more than 80 in the below link. I used it for my PTE preparation and is super effective to for correcting your mistakes. Also, make use of grammarly app for spelling mistakes and singular/plural mistakes.
> 
> https://www.testbig.com/node/add/essay


Do you know a similar site for speaking check as well?


----------



## eashwar

skrp2000in said:


> Do you know a similar site for speaking check as well?


NO, for speaking you could use the below link for checking your pronunciation and record your voice to verify your fluency. 

https://dictation.io/speech 

https://online-voice-recorder.com/

The above site helped me a lot and it's supper effective if used correctly.


----------



## eashwar

amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> I have started preparing for PTE. Had below 2 queries:
> (1) Do we have any question bank available? To get the repeated questions or atleast have real exam questions to practice?
> (2) Do we know what is the weightage of questions in each section? To concentrate more on topics carrying more weightage.


Yes, there was a question bank available with repeated questions. However, for past few months, question are not repeated from that site and people getting new set of questions. For essay, there is a fixed set of questions that will be repeated. 

https://myptebooking.com/ 

I will share my question bank in few days. As am uploading them to google drive. 

To answer your second question, we can't predict the exact weight of each question as pearson never disclose them. However, please find the below image for the reference :









All the best


----------



## eashwar

KasunTharaka said:


> Dude, I thought 2nd one is correct. I have used that method ( space after comma and fullstop. )
> Can Someone confirm that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are correct. We should give a space after a comma or fullstop.


----------



## amitjadhav24

eashwar said:


> Yes, there was a question bank available with repeated questions. However, for past few months, question are not repeated from that site and people getting new set of questions. For essay, there is a fixed set of questions that will be repeated.
> 
> https://myptebooking.com/
> 
> I will share my question bank in few days. As am uploading them to google drive.
> 
> To answer your second question, we can't predict the exact weight of each question as pearson never disclose them. However, please find the below image for the reference :
> 
> View attachment 86666
> 
> 
> All the best


Thank, will definitely wait for your question bank. If not for getting the repeatative questions, but atleast will get enough real exam questions to practice. Thanks again!!


----------



## amitjadhav24

eashwar said:


> Yes, there was a question bank available with repeated questions. However, for past few months, question are not repeated from that site and people getting new set of questions. For essay, there is a fixed set of questions that will be repeated.
> 
> https://myptebooking.com/
> 
> I will share my question bank in few days. As am uploading them to google drive.
> 
> To answer your second question, we can't predict the exact weight of each question as pearson never disclose them. However, please find the below image for the reference :
> 
> View attachment 86666
> 
> 
> All the best


@eashwar, nothing is readable in the photo that you shared  Can you help by resharing a better copy please?


----------



## eashwar

amitjadhav24 said:


> Thank, will definitely wait for your question bank. If not for getting the repeatative questions, but atleast will get enough real exam questions to practice. Thanks again!!


use the below link for the question bank till January:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=10YrtYvMu0vBDi_tWRD-rnn9u0QZVwbkn

Hope it helps


----------



## skrp2000in

amitjadhav24 said:


> @eashwar, nothing is readable in the photo that you shared  Can you help by resharing a better copy please?


I have the breakdown.


----------



## jpss

eashwar said:


> use the below link for the question bank till January:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10YrtYvMu0vBDi_tWRD-rnn9u0QZVwbkn
> 
> Hope it helps


Hi eashwar,

Thanks a bundle for the sharing, the browser becomes unresponsive after sometimes while downloading the file although I tried from different browsers.

Can you please check the file or link?

Is anyone able to download?


----------



## eashwar

jpss said:


> Hi eashwar,
> 
> Thanks a bundle for the sharing, the browser becomes unresponsive after sometimes while downloading the file although I tried from different browsers.
> 
> Can you please check the file or link?
> 
> Is anyone able to download?


can you try the below link :

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10YrtYvMu0vBDi_tWRD-rnn9u0QZVwbkn/view


----------



## jpss

jpss said:


> Hi eashwar,
> 
> Thanks a bundle for the sharing, the browser becomes unresponsive after sometimes while downloading the file although I tried from different browsers.
> 
> Can you please check the file or link?
> 
> Is anyone able to download?


I was able to download it eventually when I tried over and over again.

Once again thanks a million for sharing it.


----------



## insider580

kbjan26 said:


> Hi buddy, here from the title it isnot just about discussing whether it is advantageous r disadvantageous. You are also asked to support your view using your person experience,observation and reading. Thtats completely missing. Thats what I said earlier using this template is good but you need to tweak a bit to add more with respect to what is asked in the title


Thanks for your feedback bro. Below is sample essay from E2L. Can be helpful for many of us here

So called ‘gap years’ are becoming more popular when students finish high school. There are conflicting opinions about whether these ‘gap years’ are beneficial or not. This essay will discuss why taking a year off after finishing high school is an extremely important thing to do.

Many high school students are confused about what they will do after they finish high school. Many students choose university courses but then change their minds many times before setting on a course of student. For example, I did not know what I wanted to study at university and it was only after I took a year off after high school that the decision as to my future became clearer. In short, a year off after high school can help in deciding upon one’s future.

In addition to clarifying a path in life, a year off can also mean that students can gain work experience because typically in these years off students enter the workforce. This year of work is usually very enlightening about what it means to work. Working teaches us what it means to earn money and work hard, for example. In short, the year off is very beneficial because it teaches one about employment.

This essay discussed why having a year off is important and beneficial because it clarifies what a student will do with his life and it also provides work experience, which is important. In my opinion, taking a year off should be encouraged.


----------



## eashwar

jpss said:


> I was able to download it eventually when I tried over and over again.
> 
> Once again thanks a million for sharing it.


My apologize for the difficulty. This was shared with many of my friends, don't know why you are facing the difficulty.


----------



## eashwar

Please find my complete preparation material in the below link:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ycjY_7np8uhqFidVnqvtFWpNe-TLch5H 

I still have few e2 mock videos, will share it in couple of days.


----------



## skrp2000in

jpss said:


> Hi eashwar,
> 
> Thanks a bundle for the sharing, the browser becomes unresponsive after sometimes while downloading the file although I tried from different browsers.
> 
> Can you please check the file or link?
> 
> Is anyone able to download?


i have downloaded successfully.


----------



## jpss

eashwar said:


> Please find my complete preparation material in the below link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ycjY_7np8uhqFidVnqvtFWpNe-TLch5H
> 
> I still have few e2 mock videos, will share it in couple of days.


This is really much appreciated as it would be of paramount importance to the preparation.

It would also be profoundly helpful if you could share some of your recorded responses and writings 
you did while you were practicing (*Speaking-RA,DI & RTL, Writing and SST*). Moreover, this would be greatly instrumental in comparing and knowing areas where one need improvement. 

I have been trying to obtain these kinds of responses from members who have achieved 79+ since this would ramp up the success rate and diminish the number of failure attempts.


----------



## Ptera

insider580 said:


> Can someone rate my essay writing attempt?
> 
> It is becoming increasingly popular to have a year off between finishing school and going to university. Some people believe that the year off is a waste of time while others believe that it is necessary.
> Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.
> 
> *Sample Answer:*
> These days, there is an ongoing debate among people that it is very important to take a break between school and university. It is possible to claim that having a one year break can be beneficial for some, in my view it is more important for the students to continue their academic studies. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> There are several reasons why the students must avoid taking a one year break right after finishing school. One of them could be that the students can lack behind from their peers. It can also be argued that students can find themselves in a situation where their fellow class mates are ahead of them not only in terms of academic studies but also in their professional career. It should also be taken into account that peer pressure can be lead to depression as well in some cases.
> 
> Those who argue for having a one year break have a different view and sat that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that an individual can start the university with fresh mind which can help them stay more energized at the start of the university. Secondly, students can also complete any of their unfinished work which they were not able to fulfil in the past. For example, spending quality time with friends and family can also be added advantage.
> 
> While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that individuals can benefit more if they continue their studies without a one year off. I would strongly recommend taking short breaks rather than long breaks especially right after finishing school.


Hi mate,
Very nice essay! I scored 90 in written discourse and grammar with this template. One thing which I changed is that I included one example instead of 3rd argument in the first paragraph. I always wrote about 290 words within 15 min and then checked the spellings 5 min.
This template works!


----------



## amitjadhav24

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Very nice essay! I scored 90 in written discourse and grammar with this template. One thing which I changed is that I included one example instead of 3rd argument in the first paragraph. I always wrote about 290 words within 15 min and then checked the spellings 5 min.
> This template works!


Sorry, I am confused here. The question mentions to take one position and explain it. But, in the response, I see he has explained both positions and then mentioned his choice.
Why wouldn't it be wrong as it is clearly mentioned to choose one and explain?


----------



## eashwar

jpss said:


> This is really much appreciated as it would be of paramount importance to the preparation.
> 
> It would also be profoundly helpful if you could share some of your recorded responses and writings
> you did while you were practicing (*Speaking-RA,DI & RTL, Writing and SST*). Moreover, this would be greatly instrumental in comparing and knowing areas where one need improvement.
> 
> I have been trying to obtain these kinds of responses from members who have achieved 79+ since this would ramp up the success rate and diminish the number of failure attempts.


Sorry mate, unfortunately I don't have my recorded voice stored. However, you can find my writings in 
https://www.testbig.com/node/add/essay 
under my name


----------



## Ptera

amitjadhav24 said:


> Sorry, I am confused here. The question mentions to take one position and explain it. But, in the response, I see he has explained both positions and then mentioned his choice.
> Why wouldn't it be wrong as it is clearly mentioned to choose one and explain?


In general, you can have 3 options:

- 2 paragraphs for 1st argument
- 2 paragraphs for 2nd argument
- 1 para for 1st argument and 1 para about people who are for the 2nd argument and then in conclusion you mention once again that you´re more for 1st argument.

This template is only suitable for the last option!

Don´t forget that computer only needs some key words from topic and some fancy words. This template has everything you need and can be applied for almost every topic with slight corrections.


----------



## insider580

Guys, i am sharing some practice material with you guys which i got from my paid E2 subscription. Below essay is a good example where you have chosen "2 paragraphs for 1st argument".

*Task Instructions: *
“Vegetarianism is more ethical than eating meat.”

Discuss the extent to which you agree or disagree with this statement. Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.

*Sample Answer:*

Vegetarianism has become increasingly popular since the 1970s and the ‘animal liberation’ movement. It has also been a part of many cultures around the world, most notably in India. Many people choose to become vegetarians because of ethical reasons. This essay will discuss why being vegetarian is in fact much more ethical than eating meat.

It is well known that meat eating causes enormous suffering to animals. Chickens, cows and pigs, for instance, are raised only to be slaughtered for human consumption. While the level of consciousness of these animals is debatable, there is no doubt that the suffering that they feel is very real. In short, the ethics behind killing animals for human food can never be reconciled.

Vegetarianism also has a positive impact on the environment, which also makes it an ethical stance. Preserving the environment by not eating meat means that everyone will live better lives. Farming cows, for instance, has been shown to negatively affect both pastures and the atmosphere. If we preserve the environment by not eating meat then future generations will live in a much cleaner world, which is highly ethical for us to do.

This essay discussed why vegetarianism is more ethical than eating meat because it eliminates unnecessary harm to animals and sustains the environment. In my opinion, vegetarianism is superior to meat eating in terms of ethics.

**********************

You can clearly see how main idea is given in the very 1st paragraph which is then followed by what will be discussed in the essay, that is your opinion somehow which you will be discussing in the rest of the essay.


----------



## andreyx108b

insider580 said:


> Guys, i am sharing some practice material with you guys which i got from my paid E2 subscription. Below essay is a good example where you have chosen "2 paragraphs for 1st argument".
> 
> *Task Instructions: *
> “Vegetarianism is more ethical than eating meat.”
> 
> Discuss the extent to which you agree or disagree with this statement. Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
> 
> *Sample Answer:*
> 
> Vegetarianism has become increasingly popular since the 1970s and the ‘animal liberation’ movement. It has also been a part of many cultures around the world, most notably in India. Many people choose to become vegetarians because of ethical reasons. This essay will discuss why being vegetarian is in fact much more ethical than eating meat.
> 
> It is well known that meat eating causes enormous suffering to animals. Chickens, cows and pigs, for instance, are raised only to be slaughtered for human consumption. While the level of consciousness of these animals is debatable, there is no doubt that the suffering that they feel is very real. In short, the ethics behind killing animals for human food can never be reconciled.
> 
> Vegetarianism also has a positive impact on the environment, which also makes it an ethical stance. Preserving the environment by not eating meat means that everyone will live better lives. Farming cows, for instance, has been shown to negatively affect both pastures and the atmosphere. If we preserve the environment by not eating meat then future generations will live in a much cleaner world, which is highly ethical for us to do.
> 
> This essay discussed why vegetarianism is more ethical than eating meat because it eliminates unnecessary harm to animals and sustains the environment. In my opinion, vegetarianism is superior to meat eating in terms of ethics.
> 
> **********************
> 
> You can clearly see how main idea is given in the very 1st paragraph which is then followed by what will be discussed in the essay, that is your opinion somehow which you will be discussing in the rest of the essay.


Thank you!


----------



## amitjadhav24

eashwar said:


> Please find my complete preparation material in the below link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ycjY_7np8uhqFidVnqvtFWpNe-TLch5H
> 
> I still have few e2 mock videos, will share it in couple of days.


Eashwar, the link has mutliple folders - like PTE, E2 Mock etc. and mainly one big zip file starting with name MYPTEBOOKING.

Do we need to download all folders or just anything specific as I see the zip file itself is more than 550MB?


----------



## andrearios

Hi, What about examples it is that important if you are writing an essay to put examples, or someone can achieve 90 without putting examples in the essay.

Please help


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Very nice essay! I scored 90 in written discourse and grammar with this template. One thing which I changed is that I included one example instead of 3rd argument in the first paragraph. I always wrote about 290 words within 15 min and then checked the spellings 5 min.
> This template works!


Thank you ptera for valuable advice.


----------



## eashwar

amitjadhav24 said:


> Eashwar, the link has mutliple folders - like PTE, E2 Mock etc. and mainly one big zip file starting with name MYPTEBOOKING.
> 
> Do we need to download all folders or just anything specific as I see the zip file itself is more than 550MB?


The link has the whole set of material which I used for my PTE preparation. The folders ALL and MYPTEBOOKING.zip has the repeated questions. Rest other folder may contains tutorial videos from E2 and E2 mocktests. 

If you intend to improve your grammar, use the pTE grammar folder which is more than sufficient. Here are some more links for improving grammar ans spelling :









PTE Super methods
Ted Videos
sciencedaily.com
scientificamerican.com
national geographic magazine
economist


----------



## eashwar

andrearios said:


> Hi, What about examples it is that important if you are writing an essay to put examples, or someone can achieve 90 without putting examples in the essay.
> 
> Please help


examples are quite important and PTE software not going to validate the authenticity of your examples. So give an example for the points explained in proper grammar and fancy vocabulary. 

Example, 

For instance, the University of Toronto hass concluded from a research that smoking not only causes cancer but also responsible for brain stroke. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ronny23

*Which of the given PTE Exam would be considered?*

Hi All, 

Suppose I have given PTE for three times in a go under same test taker id PTE1233435455..and I got say

First attempt 64
second 79
third 65

So out of these which result would be considered ..or we have a choice to submit what ever result as per our convenience .

Thanks in advance


----------



## mandy2137

Ronny23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Suppose I have given PTE for three times in a go under same test taker id PTE1233435455..and I got say
> 
> First attempt 64
> second 79
> third 65
> 
> So out of these which result would be considered ..or we have a choice to submit what ever result as per our convenience .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes you can use any of these results.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## senthilpolo

Hi,
I have taken my PTE 3 times but cannot improve on my Listening score getting only 62,63,62 i always keep enough time for my WFD 7 -8 minutes only miss few words, any thoughts guys need you inputs.

Thanks in advance
Senthil


----------



## Ria Varma

Hi Can someone tell what kind of describe images coming these days


----------



## kbjan26

senthilpolo said:


> Hi,
> I have taken my PTE 3 times but cannot improve on my Listening score getting only 62,63,62 i always keep enough time for my WFD 7 -8 minutes only miss few words, any thoughts guys need you inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Senthil


Whats WFD ?


----------



## kbjan26

Ria Varma said:


> Hi Can someone tell what kind of describe images coming these days


What do you mean by kind of images ? Its always random and nothing is predictive. It can be a plain image,bar graph,line graph,pie chart etc


----------



## senthilpolo

kbjan26 said:


> Whats WFD ?


Write From Dictation


----------



## kbjan26

senthilpolo said:


> Write From Dictation


Wen write it down just ensure you capture the word and not its spelling. Also you need increase your typing speed.If your typing speed is not good then try closing your eyes to memorize the words from the sentence


----------



## Abhi

Finally, Finally and Finally…...79+ each, that’s all I needed to proceed with rest of the PR process. Although a silent observer of this thread, this group has been of immense help in my preparation. 

Last year in June when I attempted PTE-A for the first time, I didn’t know that this thread existed. I gave my first shot with little or no preparation at all, jinxed up item types and honestly wasn’t expecting to score anything above 65, but to my surprise got 76-86-75-84. Family and work commitments came in the way, and offcourse how can I forget the tedious ACS RPL project report submission. 

On Jan 2018, I came to know that this thread existed in expat forum – thanks Google. Oh boy, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of information that was available on this thread. Thanks to all those experts, I was able to unlock the strategies needed to secure 79 each. That’s all I needed to get 20 pts for our PR process. 

On Feb 2018 I gave my 2nd attempt. This time I was all armed, but when the scores came out – 90-76-90-90, I was bitterly disappointed. Evidently, the Reading section outscored me. I thought of applying for a re-score, but many members advised against it. So instead, I went ahead and booked the next available slot on the same day. I knew I had to improve on Reading item types – Reorder Paragraphs, MCQ /MA. I focused my practice on these item types – I practiced 100+ reorder para from various sources. I also understood it’s a good idea to buy the gold kit simulated exams from PTE practice. I decided not to leave any loose ends for my 3rd attempt. When I gave my second practice exam, I got the following score – 90-86-90-90. I knew I was ready.

I gave my exam on 2-Apr, the results came out today – 81-90-90-88. Thanks for all the support and motivation provided by the members of this thread, never ever give up!

Cheers
Abhi
P.S: I’ll return the favor by posting the methods that helped me unlock PTE-A tomorrow.


----------



## GuriSingh

hi Guys,

IS ptetestbooking.com is authentic site for PTE Vouchers ? I am getting message unsecure around this


----------



## andreyx108b

GuriSingh said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> IS ptetestbooking.com is authentic site for PTE Vouchers ? I am getting message unsecure around this




Buy from the official source. 

https://ptepractice.com/?_ga=2.51031145.1175344028.1522786678-200711155.1522786678


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

nabhilash said:


> Finally, Finally and Finally…...79+ each, that’s all I needed to proceed with rest of the PR process. Although a silent observer of this thread, this group has been of immense help in my preparation.
> 
> Last year in June when I attempted PTE-A for the first time, I didn’t know that this thread existed. I gave my first shot with little or no preparation at all, jinxed up item types and honestly wasn’t expecting to score anything above 65, but to my surprise got 76-86-75-84. Family and work commitments came in the way, and offcourse how can I forget the tedious ACS RPL project report submission.
> 
> On Jan 2018, I came to know that this thread existed in expat forum – thanks Google. Oh boy, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of information that was available on this thread. Thanks to all those experts, I was able to unlock the strategies needed to secure 79 each. That’s all I needed to get 20 pts for our PR process.
> 
> On Feb 2018 I gave my 2nd attempt. This time I was all armed, but when the scores came out – 90-76-90-90, I was bitterly disappointed. Evidently, the Reading section outscored me. I thought of applying for a re-score, but many members advised against it. So instead, I went ahead and booked the next available slot on the same day. I knew I had to improve on Reading item types – Reorder Paragraphs, MCQ /MA. I focused my practice on these item types – I practiced 100+ reorder para from various sources. I also understood it’s a good idea to buy the gold kit simulated exams from PTE practice. I decided not to leave any loose ends for my 3rd attempt. When I gave my second practice exam, I got the following score – 90-86-90-90. I knew I was ready.
> 
> I gave my exam on 2-Apr, the results came out today – 81-90-90-88. Thanks for all the support and motivation provided by the members of this thread, never ever give up!
> 
> Cheers
> Abhi
> P.S: I’ll return the favor by posting the methods that helped me unlock PTE-A tomorrow.


congrats man


----------



## andreyx108b

nabhilash said:


> Finally, Finally and Finally…...79+ each, that’s all I needed to proceed with rest of the PR process. Although a silent observer of this thread, this group has been of immense help in my preparation.
> 
> Last year in June when I attempted PTE-A for the first time, I didn’t know that this thread existed. I gave my first shot with little or no preparation at all, jinxed up item types and honestly wasn’t expecting to score anything above 65, but to my surprise got 76-86-75-84. Family and work commitments came in the way, and offcourse how can I forget the tedious ACS RPL project report submission.
> 
> On Jan 2018, I came to know that this thread existed in expat forum – thanks Google. Oh boy, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of information that was available on this thread. Thanks to all those experts, I was able to unlock the strategies needed to secure 79 each. That’s all I needed to get 20 pts for our PR process.
> 
> On Feb 2018 I gave my 2nd attempt. This time I was all armed, but when the scores came out – 90-76-90-90, I was bitterly disappointed. Evidently, the Reading section outscored me. I thought of applying for a re-score, but many members advised against it. So instead, I went ahead and booked the next available slot on the same day. I knew I had to improve on Reading item types – Reorder Paragraphs, MCQ /MA. I focused my practice on these item types – I practiced 100+ reorder para from various sources. I also understood it’s a good idea to buy the gold kit simulated exams from PTE practice. I decided not to leave any loose ends for my 3rd attempt. When I gave my second practice exam, I got the following score – 90-86-90-90. I knew I was ready.
> 
> I gave my exam on 2-Apr, the results came out today – 81-90-90-88. Thanks for all the support and motivation provided by the members of this thread, never ever give up!
> 
> Cheers
> Abhi
> P.S: I’ll return the favor by posting the methods that helped me unlock PTE-A tomorrow.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

nabhilash said:


> Finally, Finally and Finally…...79+ each, that’s all I needed to proceed with rest of the PR process. Although a silent observer of this thread, this group has been of immense help in my preparation.
> 
> Last year in June when I attempted PTE-A for the first time, I didn’t know that this thread existed. I gave my first shot with little or no preparation at all, jinxed up item types and honestly wasn’t expecting to score anything above 65, but to my surprise got 76-86-75-84. Family and work commitments came in the way, and offcourse how can I forget the tedious ACS RPL project report submission.
> 
> On Jan 2018, I came to know that this thread existed in expat forum – thanks Google. Oh boy, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of information that was available on this thread. Thanks to all those experts, I was able to unlock the strategies needed to secure 79 each. That’s all I needed to get 20 pts for our PR process.
> 
> On Feb 2018 I gave my 2nd attempt. This time I was all armed, but when the scores came out – 90-76-90-90, I was bitterly disappointed. Evidently, the Reading section outscored me. I thought of applying for a re-score, but many members advised against it. So instead, I went ahead and booked the next available slot on the same day. I knew I had to improve on Reading item types – Reorder Paragraphs, MCQ /MA. I focused my practice on these item types – I practiced 100+ reorder para from various sources. I also understood it’s a good idea to buy the gold kit simulated exams from PTE practice. I decided not to leave any loose ends for my 3rd attempt. When I gave my second practice exam, I got the following score – 90-86-90-90. I knew I was ready.
> 
> I gave my exam on 2-Apr, the results came out today – 81-90-90-88. Thanks for all the support and motivation provided by the members of this thread, never ever give up!
> 
> Cheers
> Abhi
> P.S: I’ll return the favor by posting the methods that helped me unlock PTE-A tomorrow.


Congratulations Abhilash. All the best for your next steps.


----------



## jpss

nabhilash said:


> Finally, Finally and Finally…...79+ each, that’s all I needed to proceed with rest of the PR process. Although a silent observer of this thread, this group has been of immense help in my preparation.
> 
> Last year in June when I attempted PTE-A for the first time, I didn’t know that this thread existed. I gave my first shot with little or no preparation at all, jinxed up item types and honestly wasn’t expecting to score anything above 65, but to my surprise got 76-86-75-84. Family and work commitments came in the way, and offcourse how can I forget the tedious ACS RPL project report submission.
> 
> On Jan 2018, I came to know that this thread existed in expat forum – thanks Google. Oh boy, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of information that was available on this thread. Thanks to all those experts, I was able to unlock the strategies needed to secure 79 each. That’s all I needed to get 20 pts for our PR process.
> 
> On Feb 2018 I gave my 2nd attempt. This time I was all armed, but when the scores came out – 90-76-90-90, I was bitterly disappointed. Evidently, the Reading section outscored me. I thought of applying for a re-score, but many members advised against it. So instead, I went ahead and booked the next available slot on the same day. I knew I had to improve on Reading item types – Reorder Paragraphs, MCQ /MA. I focused my practice on these item types – I practiced 100+ reorder para from various sources. I also understood it’s a good idea to buy the gold kit simulated exams from PTE practice. I decided not to leave any loose ends for my 3rd attempt. When I gave my second practice exam, I got the following score – 90-86-90-90. I knew I was ready.
> 
> I gave my exam on 2-Apr, the results came out today – 81-90-90-88. Thanks for all the support and motivation provided by the members of this thread, never ever give up!
> 
> Cheers
> Abhi
> P.S: I’ll return the favor by posting the methods that helped me unlock PTE-A tomorrow.


*Congratulations!! *

YOU HAVE DONE IT!!

Please share some of your recorded responses and writings
you did while you were practicing (*Speaking-RA,DI & RTL, Writing and SST*). 

This would certainly help to know the gray area that fails the most when compared with a top scorer's response.


----------



## jpss

andreyx108b said:


> Buy from the official source.
> 
> https://ptepractice.com/?_ga=2.51031145.1175344028.1522786678-200711155.1522786678
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the link you provided we can purchase scored practice test, but can we get vouchers too(Sorry, I'm not really sure here) which helps getting some reduction on PTE exam Fee?

I believe *GuriSingh *was referring to the voucher which is used for booking PTE Exam.


----------



## Abhi

mike129 said:


> congrats man


Thanks Mike!


----------



## andreyx108b

jpss said:


> From the link you provided we can purchase scored practice test, but can we get vouchers too(Sorry, I'm not really sure here) which helps getting some reduction on PTE exam Fee?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe *GuriSingh *was referring to the voucher which is used for booking PTE Exam.




Not sure about the vouchers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations Abhilash. All the best for your next steps.


Thanks Shekhar!


----------



## k.amarjeet01

GuriSingh said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> IS ptetestbooking.com is authentic site for PTE Vouchers ? I am getting message unsecure around this


I bought vouchers from here: https://ptevoucher.in/
When you buy vouchers from them, you get free practice sets as well. The practice sets were not of great quality though.


----------



## engineer874

nabhilash said:


> Finally, Finally and Finally…...79+ each, that’s all I needed to proceed with rest of the PR process. Although a silent observer of this thread, this group has been of immense help in my preparation.
> 
> Last year in June when I attempted PTE-A for the first time, I didn’t know that this thread existed. I gave my first shot with little or no preparation at all, jinxed up item types and honestly wasn’t expecting to score anything above 65, but to my surprise got 76-86-75-84. Family and work commitments came in the way, and offcourse how can I forget the tedious ACS RPL project report submission.
> 
> On Jan 2018, I came to know that this thread existed in expat forum – thanks Google. Oh boy, I was pleasantly surprised by the amount of information that was available on this thread. Thanks to all those experts, I was able to unlock the strategies needed to secure 79 each. That’s all I needed to get 20 pts for our PR process.
> 
> On Feb 2018 I gave my 2nd attempt. This time I was all armed, but when the scores came out – 90-76-90-90, I was bitterly disappointed. Evidently, the Reading section outscored me. I thought of applying for a re-score, but many members advised against it. So instead, I went ahead and booked the next available slot on the same day. I knew I had to improve on Reading item types – Reorder Paragraphs, MCQ /MA. I focused my practice on these item types – I practiced 100+ reorder para from various sources. I also understood it’s a good idea to buy the gold kit simulated exams from PTE practice. I decided not to leave any loose ends for my 3rd attempt. When I gave my second practice exam, I got the following score – 90-86-90-90. I knew I was ready.
> 
> I gave my exam on 2-Apr, the results came out today – 81-90-90-88. Thanks for all the support and motivation provided by the members of this thread, never ever give up!
> 
> Cheers
> Abhi
> P.S: I’ll return the favor by posting the methods that helped me unlock PTE-A tomorrow.


Congrats buddy.. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

engineer874 said:


> Congrats buddy..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Abhi

As promised, here are the strategies to ace your exam. It worked for me and I hope it will work for you too.

*Most Important*: PTE-A is a standardized computer-based exam, which means all of your English language ability is scored by a Computer. So it's critical not to stress about your ability to match Queen's English. It requires practice, dedication and application to get the desired score of 79+ each.

*Speaking*: Speak naturally as you would in a neutral accent, imagine the computer as your friend and you are immune to the noises of any other test takers in the room. Practice deep breathing techniques it helps eliminate distraction and bring your focus and attention to the task at hand. No its not mumbo-jumbo, it works!

Speaking heavily focuses on *Oral Fluency* and *Pronunciation*. To achieve high scores in Oral Fluency, means you should maintain the flow. DO NOT start and stop, DO NOT repeat yourself, and be as clear and concise as possible. Even if you mixed up words (like heterogeneous to homogeneous) , it doesn’t matter continue to the next word. Speak with falling and rising intonations, and DO NOT speak like a robot or speak too quickly for the computer to even register your voice. 

Practice improving pronunciation on a daily basis, it will reap huge benefits not just for the exam but otherwise as well. YouTube is filled with channels that help you improve your spoken English ability. I started from these, but there are gazillions, choose either the "British English" or the "American English" accent. Stick to one accent, whichever you are comfortable in listening to - DO NOT mix up.

https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrRiVfHqBIIvSgKmgnSY66g

https://www.youtube.com/user/EnglishTeacherEmma

You can improve your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation by Listening to a native speaker, Recording yourself and Repeating the process. 

*Reading*: This is one area that a gives nightmare to many folks. It’s a skill that can be acquired by repetition and daily practice. Refer as many sources as you can, DO NOT limit yourself to just one source of reading material. Go through blogs, articles, journals, novels. Anything you would like to bring your reading up to speed. Ensure you are able to read quickly and at the same time you are able to comprehend a piece of text.

*Listening*: Download some good quality podcast apps on your phone and listen to podcasts on your way to work. Eg: Castbox, SoundCloud, TuneInRadio. Any would do, as long you are listening to quality channels like - Freakonomics, BBC World, Public Philosopher, Economist, etc. 

*Writing*: This skill is correlated to Reading, and depends on the quality of the content you read. If you don’t like Writing, start from the basics of Grammar. Get hold of a good English Grammar book, online tutorial or YouTube channel to get better at Grammar, Sentence structures and Connectors. Trust me this will reap huge benefits both for the exam and off course in your day-day professional life.

Now moving on to the item types in PTE-A. Focus on below item types for focused practice, because they count heavily to your scores in each section:

• Read Aloud
• Repeat Sentence
• Describe Image
• Re-tell Lecture
• Answer Short Question 
• Summarize Written Text
• Write Essay
• Re-order Paragraphs
• Reading: Fill in the blanks
• Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks
• Summarize Spoken Text
• Write from dictation

....contd.


----------



## Abhi

Contd...

Go through E2Language webinars, they work like a charm:

*Reading item types: *
Reading: MCQ / SA: 



Reading: MCQ/MA: 



Re-order paragraphs: Continue: 



Reading – Fill in the Blanks: 



Reading & Writing – Fill in the blanks: 



*
*Speaking item types:*
Read Aloud: 



Repeat Sentence: 



Describe Image: 



Retell lecture: 



Answer Short Question: 



*
*Writing item types:*
Summarize Written Text: 



Write Essay: 



 & 



*
*Listening item types:*
Summarize Spoken Text: 



MCQ/MA: 



Listening: Highlight correct summary - 



Listening: Select missing word - 



Listening: Write from Dictation: 




*Practice Material:*
• https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html (tons of practice material)
• PTE Preparation app (android app by Pineapple Studio Pty Ltd) -- get 1 month subscription
• Official Guide To PTE Academic --offline text book and audio scripts
• PTE Academic - Practice Test Plus -- offline simulated exams.
• PTE Practice Gold Kit ---important to check readiness before exam. Take test A at the 2 week of your prep and test B just few days prior to your exam.

*Templates for item types :-*
(collated from various sources)

*• Describe Image:*
• Introduce Image - This line/bar/double bar/ double line/ graph represents the Title + X-axis or as appropriate for the given image (10 seconds)
• Key Features - Most noticeable features (Max/Min), maintain flow and smooth talk (20 seconds)
• Conclusion - start with word "Overall" or "In Conclusion", single sentence (10 seconds)
Note: Oral Fluency is more important than Content.

•* Retell Lecture:*
• Template 1: The speaker provides a brief information about…….First of all, ……..Secondy,………In a nutshell,…….
• Template 2: The lecture describes the information about…….To begin with……..In addition to this,……..Lastly…….To conclude,……..
• Template 3: (Interview) The given lecture was a stimulating conversation between two individuals on the topic of ……..The Lecturer talks in great detail about……..Another important point covered in the talk was……In conclusion,……

*• Summarize Written Text: *
• 30-40 words is ideal. Focus on the main theme and back it up with the ideas mentioned in the text.
○ Skim the passage (1 min) -- you will be able to answer this question - what is the passage mainly about? -- write that down. 1st Para: Introduction, Middle paras: Supporting info, examples, references, facts, Last Para: Conclusion (very important to read).
○ Note down the key points in the text box (2 mins) 
○ Shorten each sentence (3 mins) – paraphrase / use synonyms.
○ Construct the Summary (3 mins)
○ Check (1 mins) – No. of words, spellings, punctuation.
• *Templates:*
○ Compare and Contrast: Although……., however……. moreover,….and…
○ For Description: A ………. is a kind of ………. that ……….
○ For Sequence: ………. begins with, continues with ………. and ends with ……….
○ Compare/Contrast: ………. and ………. are similar in that both ………., but ………. while …
○ For Cause/Effect: ………. causes ……….
○ For Problem/Solution: ………. wanted ………. but ………. so ……….
• *Connectors*:
○ Commonly used connectors: While, after, though, because, as soon as, until, where, even though, whether, whereas, wherever, when, before, if, although, since, unless, so that.
○ FANBOYS: For, And, Nor, But, Or, Yet, So


• *Write Essay: Essay structure (E2Language)*
• Introduction --
○ Sentence 1: Background Statement
○ Sentence 2: Re-write the question (paraphrase)
○ Sentence 3: This essay will……
• Body Para 1:
○ Sentence 1: Opening sentence (argument 1)
○ Sentence 2: Supporting sentence
○ Sentence 3: Evidence
○ Sentence 4: Closing sentence
• Body Para 2:
○ Sentence 1: Opening sentence (argument 2)
○ Sentence 2: Supporting sentence
○ Sentence 3: Evidence
○ Sentence 4: Closing sentence
• Conclusion:
○ This essay discussed…..briefly mention argument 1 and 2.
○ In my opinion,…….

→ *Summarize Spoken Text:*
• Template 1: The speaker describes the information about, ……..First and foremost, …….Moreover,…….Also,…..In conclusion.
• Template 2: The speaker explains the major information about. According to the speaker,……Furthermore,…..Adding, ….To summarize.
• Template 3: The speaker provides the brief information about…..First of all,….Secondly,….Probing further,….In a nutshell,….
• Template 4: The lecturer describes the information about____.To begin with,____In addition to this___.Lastly,___.To conclude,____.
• Template 5: The speaker shows the information about……Furthermore,……..The main point discussed by speaker was_______. He also mentioned some examples like______. Finally,_____


All the best folks!


----------



## kurca88

Excellent tips 👍👍 Thank you very much 🙂


----------



## andreyx108b

nabhilash said:


> As promised, here are the strategies to ace your exam. It worked for me and I hope it will work for you too.
> 
> *Most Important*: PTE-A is a standardized computer-based exam, which means all of your English language ability is scored by a Computer. So it's critical not to stress about your ability to match Queen's English. It requires practice, dedication and application to get the desired score of 79+ each.
> 
> *Speaking*: Speak naturally as you would in a neutral accent, imagine the computer as your friend and you are immune to the noises of any other test takers in the room. Practice deep breathing techniques it helps eliminate distraction and bring your focus and attention to the task at hand. No its not mumbo-jumbo, it works!
> 
> Speaking heavily focuses on *Oral Fluency* and *Pronunciation*. To achieve high scores in Oral Fluency, means you should maintain the flow. DO NOT start and stop, DO NOT repeat yourself, and be as clear and concise as possible. Even if you mixed up words (like heterogeneous to homogeneous) , it doesn’t matter continue to the next word. Speak with falling and rising intonations, and DO NOT speak like a robot or speak too quickly for the computer to even register your voice.
> 
> Practice improving pronunciation on a daily basis, it will reap huge benefits not just for the exam but otherwise as well. YouTube is filled with channels that help you improve your spoken English ability. I started from these, but there are gazillions, choose either the "British English" or the "American English" accent. Stick to one accent, whichever you are comfortable in listening to - DO NOT mix up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0Hg2Ks00kCekyjZG_LxOmg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrRiVfHqBIIvSgKmgnSY66g
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/EnglishTeacherEmma
> 
> You can improve your Oral Fluency and Pronunciation by Listening to a native speaker, Recording yourself and Repeating the process.
> 
> *Reading*: This is one area that a gives nightmare to many folks. It’s a skill that can be acquired by repetition and daily practice. Refer as many sources as you can, DO NOT limit yourself to just one source of reading material. Go through blogs, articles, journals, novels. Anything you would like to bring your reading up to speed. Ensure you are able to read quickly and at the same time you are able to comprehend a piece of text.
> 
> *Listening*: Download some good quality podcast apps on your phone and listen to podcasts on your way to work. Eg: Castbox, SoundCloud, TuneInRadio. Any would do, as long you are listening to quality channels like - Freakonomics, BBC World, Public Philosopher, Economist, etc.
> 
> *Writing*: This skill is correlated to Reading, and depends on the quality of the content you read. If you don’t like Writing, start from the basics of Grammar. Get hold of a good English Grammar book, online tutorial or YouTube channel to get better at Grammar, Sentence structures and Connectors. Trust me this will reap huge benefits both for the exam and off course in your day-day professional life.
> 
> Now moving on to the item types in PTE-A. Focus on below item types for focused practice, because they count heavily to your scores in each section:
> 
> • Read Aloud
> • Repeat Sentence
> • Describe Image
> • Re-tell Lecture
> • Answer Short Question
> • Summarize Written Text
> • Write Essay
> • Re-order Paragraphs
> • Reading: Fill in the blanks
> • Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks
> • Summarize Spoken Text
> • Write from dictation
> 
> ....contd.




Thank you for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

nabhilash said:


> Contd...
> 
> Go through E2Language webinars, they work like a charm:
> 
> *Reading item types: *
> Reading: MCQ / SA: PTE Reading: MULTIPLE CHOICE, CHOOSE SINGLE ANSWER with Jay! - YouTube
> Reading: MCQ/MA: PTE Reading: Multiple Choice, Multiple Answers | SUPER METHOD! - YouTube
> Re-order paragraphs: Continue: PTE Reading: Re-Order Paragraphs | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Reading – Fill in the Blanks: PTE Reading: Fill in the Blanks | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Reading & Writing – Fill in the blanks: PTE Reading and Writing: Fill in the Blanks | THREE CRITICAL TIPS with Jay! - YouTube
> *
> *Speaking item types:*
> Read Aloud: PTE Speaking: Read Aloud | THE 44 SOUNDS OF ENGLISH with Jay! - YouTube
> Repeat Sentence: PTE Speaking: Repeat Sentence | SUPER STRATEGY with Jay! - YouTube
> Describe Image: PTE Speaking: Describe Image | SUPER METHOD! - YouTube
> Retell lecture: PTE Speaking | Retell Lecture METHOD with Jay! - YouTube
> Answer Short Question: PTE Speaking: Answer Short Question | PTE Every Task Explained - YouTube
> *
> *Writing item types:*
> Summarize Written Text: PTE Writing: Summarize Written Text | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Write Essay: PTE Writing: Write Essay SUPER STRUCTURE | Sentence by Sentence with Jay! - YouTube & PTE Writing: Write Essay | Paragraphs 1 and 2 | ESSAY STRUCTURE! - YouTube
> *
> *Listening item types:*
> Summarize Spoken Text: PTE Listening: Summarize Spoken Text | METHOD with Jay! - YouTube
> MCQ/MA: PTE Listening: Multiple Choice, Choose Multiple Answers | PTE Every Task Explained - YouTube
> Listening: Highlight correct summary - PTE Listening: Highlight Correct Summary | PTE Every Task Explained - YouTube
> Listening: Select missing word - PTE Listening: Select Missing Word | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Listening: Write from Dictation: PTE Listening: Write from Dictation | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> 
> *Practice Material:*
> • https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html (tons of practice material)
> • PTE Preparation app (android app by Pineapple Studio Pty Ltd) -- get 1 month subscription
> • Official Guide To PTE Academic --offline text book and audio scripts
> • PTE Academic - Practice Test Plus -- offline simulated exams.
> • PTE Practice Gold Kit ---important to check readiness before exam. Take test A at the 2 week of your prep and test B just few days prior to your exam.
> 
> *Templates for item types :-*
> (collated from various sources)
> 
> *• Describe Image:*
> • Introduce Image - This line/bar/double bar/ double line/ graph represents the Title + X-axis or as appropriate for the given image (10 seconds)
> • Key Features - Most noticeable features (Max/Min), maintain flow and smooth talk (20 seconds)
> • Conclusion - start with word "Overall" or "In Conclusion", single sentence (10 seconds)
> Note: Oral Fluency is more important than Content.
> 
> •* Retell Lecture:*
> • Template 1: The speaker provides a brief information about…….First of all, ……..Secondy,………In a nutshell,…….
> • Template 2: The lecture describes the information about…….To begin with……..In addition to this,……..Lastly…….To conclude,……..
> • Template 3: (Interview) The given lecture was a stimulating conversation between two individuals on the topic of ……..The Lecturer talks in great detail about……..Another important point covered in the talk was……In conclusion,……
> 
> *• Summarize Written Text: *
> • 30-40 words is ideal. Focus on the main theme and back it up with the ideas mentioned in the text.
> ○ Skim the passage (1 min) -- you will be able to answer this question - what is the passage mainly about? -- write that down. 1st Para: Introduction, Middle paras: Supporting info, examples, references, facts, Last Para: Conclusion (very important to read).
> ○ Note down the key points in the text box (2 mins)
> ○ Shorten each sentence (3 mins) – paraphrase / use synonyms.
> ○ Construct the Summary (3 mins)
> ○ Check (1 mins) – No. of words, spellings, punctuation.
> • *Templates:*
> ○ Compare and Contrast: Although……., however……. moreover,….and…
> ○ For Description: A ………. is a kind of ………. that ……….
> ○ For Sequence: ………. begins with, continues with ………. and ends with ……….
> ○ Compare/Contrast: ………. and ………. are similar in that both ………., but ………. while …
> ○ For Cause/Effect: ………. causes ……….
> ○ For Problem/Solution: ………. wanted ………. but ………. so ……….
> • *Connectors*:
> ○ Commonly used connectors: While, after, though, because, as soon as, until, where, even though, whether, whereas, wherever, when, before, if, although, since, unless, so that.
> ○ FANBOYS: For, And, Nor, But, Or, Yet, So
> 
> 
> • *Write Essay: Essay structure (E2Language)*
> • Introduction --
> ○ Sentence 1: Background Statement
> ○ Sentence 2: Re-write the question (paraphrase)
> ○ Sentence 3: This essay will……
> • Body Para 1:
> ○ Sentence 1: Opening sentence (argument 1)
> ○ Sentence 2: Supporting sentence
> ○ Sentence 3: Evidence
> ○ Sentence 4: Closing sentence
> • Body Para 2:
> ○ Sentence 1: Opening sentence (argument 2)
> ○ Sentence 2: Supporting sentence
> ○ Sentence 3: Evidence
> ○ Sentence 4: Closing sentence
> • Conclusion:
> ○ This essay discussed…..briefly mention argument 1 and 2.
> ○ In my opinion,…….
> 
> → *Summarize Spoken Text:*
> • Template 1: The speaker describes the information about, ……..First and foremost, …….Moreover,…….Also,…..In conclusion.
> • Template 2: The speaker explains the major information about. According to the speaker,……Furthermore,…..Adding, ….To summarize.
> • Template 3: The speaker provides the brief information about…..First of all,….Secondly,….Probing further,….In a nutshell,….
> • Template 4: The lecturer describes the information about____.To begin with,____In addition to this___.Lastly,___.To conclude,____.
> • Template 5: The speaker shows the information about……Furthermore,……..The main point discussed by speaker was_______. He also mentioned some examples like______. Finally,_____
> 
> 
> All the best folks!


Appreciate your effort and time to this detail write up.

Please try if you could also share your *Speaking recordings and Writing task responses* if you have them saved as we could find an overwhelming amount tips and tricks from numerous high band scores in this thread but *we can't find sample task responses from those who achieved 79+*.

A kind request to those who is preparing for 79+ and believe that they seem capable of or nearing 79+ target can save their responses over time(not everything at least ones that you feel you did well) and may post them back here when you achieved 79+. 

In my view, task responses that are shared from 79+ scorers would give an opportunity to *compare and develop the weak area* for those who is hungering for 79+.

If I am not making sense here, please ignore my request.


----------



## skrp2000in

Do you guys tried MOCK test -C which pearson recently introduced?
How it is compared to actual test?


----------



## Osi81

Guys, I studied my describe image and retell lecture and fluency went up from 10 to 46. Managed to push through speaking even though it doesn't make sense.

But my pronunciation still remains at 10. 

Would it be cause by speaking too fast and finishing my read aloud within around 20s? I feel like I'm very slow already. Same for describe image I may have finished before 35s for some

I have my actual test tomorrow 










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Congrats NABHILASH for your great success and the all the best for your grant


----------



## jpss

Osi81 said:


> Guys, I studied my describe image and retell lecture and fluency went up from 10 to 46. Managed to push through speaking even though it doesn't make sense.
> 
> But my pronunciation still remains at 10.
> 
> Would it be cause by speaking too fast and finishing my read aloud within around 20s? I feel like I'm very slow already. Same for describe image I may have finished before 35s for some
> 
> I have my actual test tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Why don't you post a recorded response of these Speaking RA, DI & RTL each with question prompt to get experts' feedback?


----------



## andreyx108b

I can say for sure that cracking the PTE/IELTS is probably the most challenging part in the immigration journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

andreyx108b said:


> I can say for sure that cracking the PTE/IELTS is probably the most challenging part in the immigration journey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## skrp2000in

Osi81 said:


> Guys, I studied my describe image and retell lecture and fluency went up from 10 to 46. Managed to push through speaking even though it doesn't make sense.
> 
> But my pronunciation still remains at 10.
> 
> Would it be cause by speaking too fast and finishing my read aloud within around 20s? I feel like I'm very slow already. Same for describe image I may have finished before 35s for some
> 
> I have my actual test tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Goodluck for tomorrow. Don't forget to share the essays and questions you will come across.


----------



## farazfaheem

I took the exam on 29th of March and I got the result today as L, R, S, W = 81, 82, 80, 78.
This is my first attempt. Now going to prepare for 2nd try to get all 79+.

Any tips on securing above 82 on each component just to be on the safe side?

I just watched all E2 Language youtube videos and practice through free offline material from Pearson. That's it. I did not take any mock test.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in

farazfaheem said:


> I took the exam on 29th of March and I got the result today as L, R, S, W = 81, 82, 80, 78.
> This is my first attempt. Now going to prepare for 2nd try to get all 79+.
> 
> Any tips on securing above 82 on each component just to be on the safe side?
> 
> I just watched all E2 Language youtube videos and practice through free offline material from Pearson. That's it. I did not take any mock test.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


post your enabling skills also


----------



## insider580

farazfaheem said:


> I took the exam on 29th of March and I got the result today as L, R, S, W = 81, 82, 80, 78.
> This is my first attempt. Now going to prepare for 2nd try to get all 79+.
> 
> Any tips on securing above 82 on each component just to be on the safe side?
> 
> I just watched all E2 Language youtube videos and practice through free offline material from Pearson. That's it. I did not take any mock test.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


What is the template you used in writing? Did you miss any WFD? That might have impacted the score.


----------



## farazfaheem

skrp2000in said:


> post your enabling skills also


Listening = 81
Reading = 82
Speaking = 80
Writing = 78

Enabling skills:
Grammer = 45
Oral Fluency = 54
Pronunciation = 76
Spelling = 63
Vocabulary = 75
Written discourse = 52

Regards
Faraz 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

farazfaheem said:


> Listening = 81
> Reading = 82
> Speaking = 80
> Writing = 78
> 
> Enabling skills:
> Grammer = 45
> Oral Fluency = 54
> Pronunciation = 76
> Spelling = 63
> Vocabulary = 75
> Written discourse = 52
> 
> Regards
> Faraz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I think you lost points because of grammatical mistake. Experts can provide their opinion.


----------



## farazfaheem

insider580 said:


> What is the template you used in writing? Did you miss any WFD? That might have impacted the score.


I used the E2 Language template. And I did not miss anything. Actually I had 2 minutes in spare. But yes I just got half of sentence in last WFD.

Regards, 
Faraz

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

Friends, below is my another attempt to write an essay. Can you provide your feedback so other's can also benefit from your feedback.

Topic: The solution to the overpopulation of this planet is education
_Discuss the extent to which you agree or disagree with this statement. Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations_

*Attempt:*
The increasing population globally has become a debate these days. There are several solutions provided by the experts to overcome this issue. However, it is not that easy and some believe those solutions can be very challenging but they can still play important part if implemented globally, one of them is education. In my view, by providing education to our children, we can efficiently solve the problem of immense population. In this essay, I will discuss both sides of the argument.

To begin with, there are many reasons why education can be a vital solution to overcome the overpopulation. The most conspicuous one is that education brings awareness, knowledge and sense of responsibility in an individual that helps them to analyse their current situation, some decision can be made based on the analysis. Furthermore, if any family has fewer sources of income but more family members, it can be difficult for them to make both ends meet. For example, when a family of 6 to 8 members to out to dine out, they may end up ordering less food to not only control their budget but also have a fair share of food among them. 

Nevertheless, in some countries it can be very challenging to provide education at all levels. Some African countries like Uganda, Kenya and Nigeria do not have enough budgets assigned to education. This does not mean overpopulation cannot be control in such countries. Moreover, there is no support from government in rolling out awareness campaigns that will spread the awareness among people. For instance, as per the research done in University of Canada, population rate has decreased by 5.7% over the last 3 years after such campaigns were rolled out and stream lined at district level.

To conclude, I strongly suggest that overpopulation can be controlled by providing a high level of education and running awareness campaigns within the major cities. It is proven by the countries like China that controlling population can have immense impact on economic growth of the country.


----------



## farazfaheem

insider580 said:


> I think you lost points because of grammatical mistake. Experts can provide their opinion.


Yup the written summary was pretty hard for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

farazfaheem said:


> Yup the written summary was pretty hard for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Take the example within 1 week's time. Currently you are best prepared and just need to focus on minor things. You will nail it bro i am sure.


----------



## GSM82

Hey guys, 

Just received my 2nd attempt results today... managed to get worse than on 1st. :'(

1st Attempt - L78 R90 S87 W87
2nd Attempt - L77 R86 S86 W78

very frustrating...


----------



## insider580

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just received my 2nd attempt results today... managed to get worse than on 1st. :'(
> 
> 1st Attempt - L78 R90 S87 W87
> 2nd Attempt - L77 R86 S86 W78
> 
> very frustrating...


So close. This is heartening.


----------



## vinay_1187

I am in same boat, do we have any fund requirements for Victoria state


----------



## andreyx108b

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just received my 2nd attempt results today... managed to get worse than on 1st. :'(
> 
> 1st Attempt - L78 R90 S87 W87
> 2nd Attempt - L77 R86 S86 W78
> 
> very frustrating...




Do it again. You are close, trust you will get there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitjadhav24

nabhilash said:


> Contd...
> 
> Go through E2Language webinars, they work like a charm:
> 
> *Reading item types: *
> Reading: MCQ / SA: PTE Reading: MULTIPLE CHOICE, CHOOSE SINGLE ANSWER with Jay! - YouTube
> Reading: MCQ/MA: PTE Reading: Multiple Choice, Multiple Answers | SUPER METHOD! - YouTube
> Re-order paragraphs: Continue: PTE Reading: Re-Order Paragraphs | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Reading – Fill in the Blanks: PTE Reading: Fill in the Blanks | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Reading & Writing – Fill in the blanks: PTE Reading and Writing: Fill in the Blanks | THREE CRITICAL TIPS with Jay! - YouTube
> *
> *Speaking item types:*
> Read Aloud: PTE Speaking: Read Aloud | THE 44 SOUNDS OF ENGLISH with Jay! - YouTube
> Repeat Sentence: PTE Speaking: Repeat Sentence | SUPER STRATEGY with Jay! - YouTube
> Describe Image: PTE Speaking: Describe Image | SUPER METHOD! - YouTube
> Retell lecture: PTE Speaking | Retell Lecture METHOD with Jay! - YouTube
> Answer Short Question: PTE Speaking: Answer Short Question | PTE Every Task Explained - YouTube
> *
> *Writing item types:*
> Summarize Written Text: PTE Writing: Summarize Written Text | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Write Essay: PTE Writing: Write Essay SUPER STRUCTURE | Sentence by Sentence with Jay! - YouTube & PTE Writing: Write Essay | Paragraphs 1 and 2 | ESSAY STRUCTURE! - YouTube
> *
> *Listening item types:*
> Summarize Spoken Text: PTE Listening: Summarize Spoken Text | METHOD with Jay! - YouTube
> MCQ/MA: PTE Listening: Multiple Choice, Choose Multiple Answers | PTE Every Task Explained - YouTube
> Listening: Highlight correct summary - PTE Listening: Highlight Correct Summary | PTE Every Task Explained - YouTube
> Listening: Select missing word - PTE Listening: Select Missing Word | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> Listening: Write from Dictation: PTE Listening: Write from Dictation | Learn the Proven Method! - YouTube
> 
> *Practice Material:*
> • https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html (tons of practice material)
> • PTE Preparation app (android app by Pineapple Studio Pty Ltd) -- get 1 month subscription
> • Official Guide To PTE Academic --offline text book and audio scripts
> • PTE Academic - Practice Test Plus -- offline simulated exams.
> • PTE Practice Gold Kit ---important to check readiness before exam. Take test A at the 2 week of your prep and test B just few days prior to your exam.
> 
> *Templates for item types :-*
> (collated from various sources)
> 
> *• Describe Image:*
> • Introduce Image - This line/bar/double bar/ double line/ graph represents the Title + X-axis or as appropriate for the given image (10 seconds)
> • Key Features - Most noticeable features (Max/Min), maintain flow and smooth talk (20 seconds)
> • Conclusion - start with word "Overall" or "In Conclusion", single sentence (10 seconds)
> Note: Oral Fluency is more important than Content.
> 
> •* Retell Lecture:*
> • Template 1: The speaker provides a brief information about…….First of all, ……..Secondy,………In a nutshell,…….
> • Template 2: The lecture describes the information about…….To begin with……..In addition to this,……..Lastly…….To conclude,……..
> • Template 3: (Interview) The given lecture was a stimulating conversation between two individuals on the topic of ……..The Lecturer talks in great detail about……..Another important point covered in the talk was……In conclusion,……
> 
> *• Summarize Written Text: *
> • 30-40 words is ideal. Focus on the main theme and back it up with the ideas mentioned in the text.
> ○ Skim the passage (1 min) -- you will be able to answer this question - what is the passage mainly about? -- write that down. 1st Para: Introduction, Middle paras: Supporting info, examples, references, facts, Last Para: Conclusion (very important to read).
> ○ Note down the key points in the text box (2 mins)
> ○ Shorten each sentence (3 mins) – paraphrase / use synonyms.
> ○ Construct the Summary (3 mins)
> ○ Check (1 mins) – No. of words, spellings, punctuation.
> • *Templates:*
> ○ Compare and Contrast: Although……., however……. moreover,….and…
> ○ For Description: A ………. is a kind of ………. that ……….
> ○ For Sequence: ………. begins with, continues with ………. and ends with ……….
> ○ Compare/Contrast: ………. and ………. are similar in that both ………., but ………. while …
> ○ For Cause/Effect: ………. causes ……….
> ○ For Problem/Solution: ………. wanted ………. but ………. so ……….
> • *Connectors*:
> ○ Commonly used connectors: While, after, though, because, as soon as, until, where, even though, whether, whereas, wherever, when, before, if, although, since, unless, so that.
> ○ FANBOYS: For, And, Nor, But, Or, Yet, So
> 
> 
> • *Write Essay: Essay structure (E2Language)*
> • Introduction --
> ○ Sentence 1: Background Statement
> ○ Sentence 2: Re-write the question (paraphrase)
> ○ Sentence 3: This essay will……
> • Body Para 1:
> ○ Sentence 1: Opening sentence (argument 1)
> ○ Sentence 2: Supporting sentence
> ○ Sentence 3: Evidence
> ○ Sentence 4: Closing sentence
> • Body Para 2:
> ○ Sentence 1: Opening sentence (argument 2)
> ○ Sentence 2: Supporting sentence
> ○ Sentence 3: Evidence
> ○ Sentence 4: Closing sentence
> • Conclusion:
> ○ This essay discussed…..briefly mention argument 1 and 2.
> ○ In my opinion,…….
> 
> → *Summarize Spoken Text:*
> • Template 1: The speaker describes the information about, ……..First and foremost, …….Moreover,…….Also,…..In conclusion.
> • Template 2: The speaker explains the major information about. According to the speaker,……Furthermore,…..Adding, ….To summarize.
> • Template 3: The speaker provides the brief information about…..First of all,….Secondly,….Probing further,….In a nutshell,….
> • Template 4: The lecturer describes the information about____.To begin with,____In addition to this___.Lastly,___.To conclude,____.
> • Template 5: The speaker shows the information about……Furthermore,……..The main point discussed by speaker was_______. He also mentioned some examples like______. Finally,_____
> 
> 
> All the best folks!


One important question for me - what volume do you have when you speak?
I have read that there is lot of noise of other candidates.
So, do you have to speak loudly? I just said preparation last week, but I am able to speak fine and in good flow if I am speaking in my normal tone - the one that I have when I speak or interact with anyone.
I noticed that once I start producing louder voice, I fumble and can't speak properly as it is just not natural to me.

Your views please? If I do need to talk loudly, then I will have to practice accordingly to shout


----------



## andrearios

Does the template works for SWT?. Such as the mentioned above

Whereas the fundamental essence of N emphasizes the significance of N, the corresponding impacts of N such as N and N are acknowledged, and N could be inferred evidently from N, from which the potential implications of N as well as N are presumed.


----------



## Abhi

JASN2015 said:


> Congrats NABHILASH for your great success and the all the best for your grant


Thanks mate!


----------



## Abhi

andreyx108b said:


> I can say for sure that cracking the PTE/IELTS is probably the most challenging part in the immigration journey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not forget the RPL Project Reports, OMG! ACS needs to understand not all BAs come from ICT background. :amen:


----------



## Abhi

jpss said:


> Appreciate your effort and time to this detail write up.
> 
> Please try if you could also share your *Speaking recordings and Writing task responses* if you have them saved as we could find an overwhelming amount tips and tricks from numerous high band scores in this thread but *we can't find sample task responses from those who achieved 79+*.
> 
> A kind request to those who is preparing for 79+ and believe that they seem capable of or nearing 79+ target can save their responses over time(not everything at least ones that you feel you did well) and may post them back here when you achieved 79+.
> 
> In my view, task responses that are shared from 79+ scorers would give an opportunity to *compare and develop the weak area* for those who is hungering for 79+.
> 
> If I am not making sense here, please ignore my request.



YouTube mate, there are tons of sample recordings over there for Speaking and Writing sections. 

Google Wenbo.tv and hotshot24.


----------



## andreyx108b

nabhilash said:


> Do not forget the RPL Project Reports, OMG! ACS needs to understand not all BAs come from ICT background. :amen:




Well, most do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

andreyx108b said:


> Well, most do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant you can be an Electronics /Industrial Engineer but all throughout your career is in ICT. I don't find any logic in the ACS requirement of having one group submit project reports, even though you have 10+ years of experience in BA. Just sounds a bit pedantic to me. But rules are rules brother. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## PJmask

Hi guys,

I have missed my first PTE test due to sickness (severe cough). Now it is showing "No Show" on my account. If I book another test, are they still going to count me as "First time test taker"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi guys,

Just having a query with regards to pte listening part. Does pronunciation and oral fluency have an impact on listening section also because of repeat sentence and retell lecture?.Any idea guys


----------



## andreyx108b

PJmask said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have missed my first PTE test due to sickness (severe cough). Now it is showing "No Show" on my account. If I book another test, are they still going to count me as "First time test taker"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Sorry but what difference does it make? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJmask

I heard difficulty level of questions varies on how many times we sit for PTE, could be a myth.


----------



## JG

PTE Academic is the English test you can use to prove your language ability for:

All Australian and New Zealand migrant visa applications
University application around the world.
Entry to top UAE universities requiring an English Language score
Now up to 30 test sessions per week in Abu Dhabi and Dubai.

PTE Academic is also offering a 10% discount on the test for a limited time only (terms and conditions apply). Simply use discount code “UAE2018” on the payment page to instantly apply a 10% discount on your test fee. Create your account and schedule 


If you use this voucher they will make you sit again for one more exam.


----------



## PJmask

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry but what difference does it make?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard difficulty level of questions varies on how many times we sit for PTE, could be a myth.


----------



## insider580

PJmask said:


> I heard difficulty level of questions varies on how many times we sit for PTE, could be a myth.


I have heard that too. I read somewhere that 1st attempt can be slightly easy than the rest of the attempts. Can be a myth.


----------



## Abhi

PJmask said:


> I heard difficulty level of questions varies on how many times we sit for PTE, could be a myth.


That's a myth. Where did you get this info from? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## cesartse

Started preparing seriously for PTE in November 2017. However, I didn't practise that hard for all the time until sitting the test. There were times that I felt too lazy and didn't study for a week or two...
Sat the test on 24 March 2018. I got 90 Overall on my first attempt. The sections breakdown is as follow.

Speaking 90
Reading 90
Writing 89
Listening 84

I still think PTE's assessment system uses a pondered type or correction, which does not only considers how many questions you've asked correctly but your overall English abilities. Why I'm saying that? I missed 2 or 3 Answer Short Questions, did not repeat 100% correctly a couple of Repeat Sentences. But that's ok, this is software based, so it opens room for errors. Reading-wise though, I highly doubt that I got every single question right. 
Just a reflexion on how the test works. 

Overall I am very satisfied with how the test works and I much rather PTE's way than old-fashioned IELTS with its subjective assessment. 

PTE S2


----------



## andreyx108b

PJmask said:


> I heard difficulty level of questions varies on how many times we sit for PTE, could be a myth.




Its a myth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi guys,

Just having a query with regards to pte listening part. Does pronunciation and oral fluency have an impact on listening section also because of repeat sentence and retell lecture?.Any idea guys


----------



## k.amarjeet01

It's not myth IMO. I can tell from my experience that not every time you sit for test, you'll get same level of questions.


PJmask said:


> I heard difficulty level of questions varies on how many times we sit for PTE, could be a myth.


----------



## Osi81

k.amarjeet01 said:


> It's not myth IMO. I can tell from my experience that not every time you sit for test, you'll get same level of questions.


Of course questions are different every time and difficulty perception also depend on each individuals. That doesn't mean that it's linked in any way to the number of times you have attempted the exam.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid

josygeorge000 said:


> PTE Academic is the English test you can use to prove your language ability for:
> 
> All Australian and New Zealand migrant visa applications
> University application around the world.
> Entry to top UAE universities requiring an English Language score
> Now up to 30 test sessions per week in Abu Dhabi and Dubai.
> 
> PTE Academic is also offering a 10% discount on the test for a limited time only (terms and conditions apply). Simply use discount code “UAE2018” on the payment page to instantly apply a 10% discount on your test fee. Create your account and schedule
> 
> 
> If you use this voucher they will make you sit again for one more exam.


What do you mean by "they will make you sit again for one more exam"?
Will they delay the result as I've heard that if someone has already given the test and apply the discount code for next attempt then the result is delayed.


----------



## andreyx108b

k.amarjeet01 said:


> It's not myth IMO. I can tell from my experience that not every time you sit for test, you'll get same level of questions.




There is no evidence. Its a myth. 

I have done pte 5 times too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

andreyx108b said:


> There is no evidence. Its a myth.
> 
> I have done pte 5 times too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Then why do people see others taking the exam again and again if the questions are of same level or repetitive.

It requires extensive practice and practice. thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

kbjan26 said:


> Absolutely. Then why do people see others taking the exam again and again if the questions are of same level or repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> It requires extensive practice and practice. thanks




Its normal, because people are not up to a required level. 

As i said, its a myth, otherwise its a legal case. 

Moreover, basic logical thinking is against it on top of the fact that even questions are being repeated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81

Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome man, Congratulations !!


----------



## Osi81

jpss said:


> Awesome man, Congratulations !!


Thanks, and big thanks to all the contributors to this topic. Found some valuable advice here

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yo yo mate!!! Yo yo!!!! so so happy for you. It doesn't matter even if you missed whole two. Your oral fluency mattered and it is 87. Thats why you scored 90. Congos once again

Update your signature. Next round you are in selected list. Advance wishes


----------



## Ptera

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
Congrats!! It´s amazing because I´ve never seen 18 for spelling and 90 overall for writing! This software is unpredictable!
P.S. I had also an average 63 in mock test and then 79 in real one. Mock test marking criteria is different..


----------



## Abhi_

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations!

I am in a similar situation, have my exam on 25th. Any tips for me ?


----------



## Abhi

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome mate, told you its a microphone issue w/ their simulation app. All the best for your next steps.


----------



## JASN2015

cesartse said:


> Started preparing seriously for PTE in November 2017. However, I didn't practise that hard for all the time until sitting the test. There were times that I felt too lazy and didn't study for a week or two...
> Sat the test on 24 March 2018. I got 90 Overall on my first attempt. The sections breakdown is as follow.
> 
> Speaking 90
> Reading 90
> Writing 89
> Listening 84
> 
> I still think PTE's assessment system uses a pondered type or correction, which does not only considers how many questions you've asked correctly but your overall English abilities. Why I'm saying that? I missed 2 or 3 Answer Short Questions, did not repeat 100% correctly a couple of Repeat Sentences. But that's ok, this is software based, so it opens room for errors. Reading-wise though, I highly doubt that I got every single question right.
> Just a reflexion on how the test works.
> 
> Overall I am very satisfied with how the test works and I much rather PTE's way than old-fashioned IELTS with its subjective assessment.
> 
> PTE S2





Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats bro


----------



## Osi81

nabhilash said:


> Awesome mate, told you its a microphone issue w/ their simulation app. All the best for your next steps.


Most likely but at least it got me all stressed up and studying like mad 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats on the great score.


----------



## amitjadhav24

Osi81 said:


> Most likely but at least it got me all stressed up and studying like mad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hey I wanted to check on the headset that we have at home. As I read in the forum, it mentions to practice in similar way at home. Hence, could you let me know the headphones that you used to practice at home using Laptop?


----------



## Osi81

amitjadhav24 said:


> Hey I wanted to check on the headset that we have at home. As I read in the forum, it mentions to practice in similar way at home. Hence, could you let me know the headphones that you used to practice at home using Laptop?


Hi, I just used a crappy 10$ headset, that might be the reason it was so bad 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitjadhav24

Osi81 said:


> Hi, I just used a crappy 10$ headset, that might be the reason it was so bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Oh, reason I ask is that Laptop needs USB headsets (as it doesn't have two sockets like desktop) which are pretty costly for the ones that I am checking online.
As such, the USB headsets would be of no use post the exam practice as hardly listen to anything on laptop.


----------



## insider580

Osi81 said:


> Hi, I just used a crappy 10$ headset, that might be the reason it was so bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Must be made in "China" :rain::rain:


----------



## Osi81

amitjadhav24 said:


> Oh, reason I ask is that Laptop needs USB headsets (as it doesn't have two sockets like desktop) which are pretty costly for the ones that I am checking online.
> As such, the USB headsets would be of no use post the exam practice as hardly listen to anything on laptop.


The jack port on laptop is made for headset with mic. You need to buy a splitter cable that split it into 2 ports, np need USB

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

mistake


----------



## Adelaidean

Osi81 said:


> Guys so 2 days ago I was getting 68 score for mock test B with 10 in pronunciation and 40 in fluency and was very worried. Yesterday passed actual PTE and was very dissapointed. Couples of repeat sentences I couldn't even remember some words. The most difficult for me like DI and retell lecture went so so.... Just got the result and can't believe there is such a difference between mock test and real test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Can you please share your result of Mock Test B. As you mentioned 68 for speaking. What were the other scores?


----------



## Osi81

AussiDreamer said:


> Can you please share your result of Mock Test B. As you mentioned 68 for speaking. What were the other scores?


Mock test A and B














Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

I found PTE speaking somewhat difficult as you need to be on the same wave with expected volume level of your voice, echos etc. too many external variables compared to ielts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81

andreyx108b said:


> I found PTE speaking somewhat difficult as you need to be on the same wave with expected volume level of your voice, echos etc. too many external variables compared to ielts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was personally also more.comfortable with a human listening however the computer allows you to somehow hack the system. For my test I was short for DI and I just repeated random sentences from my description to fill the time till just before 40s. You couldn't do that in IELTS

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid

*PTE Speaking Time*

I've seen posts in which some people were claiming that they spoke 25 seconds in DI & RL and by doing this their fluency wasn't affected and they scored 79+. So I also want to know that anyone in this forum have tried the same strategy and scored 79+ in speaking because speaking for 25 seconds mean that one is covering less content but fluency isn't affected in that span of time.


----------



## srb10139

Osi81 said:


> Mock test A and B
> View attachment 86898
> View attachment 86906
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulation on the great score.
Now how did you make it? What was your strategy in the actual test & what things did you correct in comparison to the Mock tests?

My exam is coming up this week, but I got 56 in speaking in my Mock test with 22 in Pronunciation & 51 in Oral fluency!! So need your valuable tips to ace the speaking section in actual test & achieve 79+.

Furthermore, do you think the actual test is a bit easy in listening & reading section as well? Because your listening & reading section marks also seem to improve drastically from the Mock scores.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Osi81

srb10139 said:


> Congratulation on the great score.
> Now how did you make it? What was your strategy in the actual test & what things did you correct in comparison to the Mock tests?
> 
> My exam is coming up this week, but I got 56 in speaking in my Mock test with 22 in Pronunciation & 51 in Oral fluency!! So need your valuable tips to ace the speaking section in actual test & achieve 79+.
> 
> Furthermore, do you think the actual test is a bit easy in listening & reading section as well? Because your listening & reading section marks also seem to improve drastically from the Mock scores.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I didn't change anything between the mock test and actual test. I just focused on hammering the templates in my head. I found some good templates for DI and retell lecture

DI:
This graph/chart represents (title, x axis and few examples)
Describe the min/max and middle
Overall (describe general trend)

When it was too short I just repeated the middle or min/max as a filler

Retell lecture

In this lecture, the speaker was discussing (topic)
He explained the correlation between different aspects of (topic) in general
He mentioned (keyword)
In addition he highlighted (keyword)
To conclude, he suggested (conclusion you heard)

If you don't have a clear conclusion ready, use this generic one as a filler

In conclusion we can say that the speaker is an expert in thos area and had provides important information on (topic)


I did not bother whether the speaker really explained a correlation or whether he was an expert. I just used those as filler to keep talking. Somehow the computer is satisfied with flow and keywords



Overall I found that the DI was pretty hard compared to the mock test like a table with no title so had to quickly imagine something.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Osi81 said:


> I didn't change anything between the mock test and actual test. I just focused on hammering the templates in my head. I found some good templates for DI and retell lecture
> 
> DI:
> This graph/chart represents (title, x axis and few examples)
> Describe the min/max and middle
> Overall (describe general trend)
> 
> When it was too short I just repeated the middle or min/max as a filler
> 
> Retell lecture
> 
> In this lecture, the speaker was discussing (topic)
> He explained the correlation between different aspects of (topic) in general
> He mentioned (keyword)
> In addition he highlighted (keyword)
> To conclude, he suggested (conclusion you heard)
> 
> If you don't have a clear conclusion ready, use this generic one as a filler
> 
> In conclusion we can say that the speaker is an expert in thos area and had provides important information on (topic)
> 
> 
> I did not bother whether the speaker really explained a correlation or whether he was an expert. I just used those as filler to keep talking. Somehow the computer is satisfied with flow and keywords
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I found that the DI was pretty hard compared to the mock test like a table with no title so had to quickly imagine something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing


----------



## srb10139

Osi81 said:


> I didn't change anything between the mock test and actual test. I just focused on hammering the templates in my head. I found some good templates for DI and retell lecture
> 
> DI:
> This graph/chart represents (title, x axis and few examples)
> Describe the min/max and middle
> Overall (describe general trend)
> 
> When it was too short I just repeated the middle or min/max as a filler
> 
> Retell lecture
> 
> In this lecture, the speaker was discussing (topic)
> He explained the correlation between different aspects of (topic) in general
> He mentioned (keyword)
> In addition he highlighted (keyword)
> To conclude, he suggested (conclusion you heard)
> 
> If you don't have a clear conclusion ready, use this generic one as a filler
> 
> In conclusion we can say that the speaker is an expert in thos area and had provides important information on (topic)
> 
> 
> I did not bother whether the speaker really explained a correlation or whether he was an expert. I just used those as filler to keep talking. Somehow the computer is satisfied with flow and keywords
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I found that the DI was pretty hard compared to the mock test like a table with no title so had to quickly imagine something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.
What about the Reading & Listening section? Did you find them easier than the ones in Mock tests? Any tips to improve the score in these sections as well?


----------



## Osi81

srb10139 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> What about the Reading & Listening section? Did you find them easier than the ones in Mock tests? Any tips to improve the score in these sections as well?


I don't think there was much difference for those 2
For reading I use the 35s preparation to read it aloud a first time while keeping an eye on the time. It helps to perfect the difficult words you may encounter and in repeat those a couple of time. Take care of the intonation for comas and full stops.

For the essay I use e2 language template.

For summarized lecture I use exactly the same template as retell lecture but I add a few complex words like indeed, hence


For summary in one sentence I do it it 35 to 50 words and max 2 comas, just reflect 3 or 4 main points of the text

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139

Osi81 said:


> I don't think there was much difference for those 2
> For reading I use the 35s preparation to read it aloud a first time while keeping an eye on the time. It helps to perfect the difficult words you may encounter and in repeat those a couple of time. Take care of the intonation for comas and full stops.
> 
> For the essay I use e2 language template.
> 
> For summarized lecture I use exactly the same template as retell lecture but I add a few complex words like indeed, hence
> 
> 
> For summary in one sentence I do it it 35 to 50 words and max 2 comas, just reflect 3 or 4 main points of the text
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## andreyx108b

Osi81 said:


> I don't think there was much difference for those 2
> For reading I use the 35s preparation to read it aloud a first time while keeping an eye on the time. It helps to perfect the difficult words you may encounter and in repeat those a couple of time. Take care of the intonation for comas and full stops.
> 
> For the essay I use e2 language template.
> 
> For summarized lecture I use exactly the same template as retell lecture but I add a few complex words like indeed, hence
> 
> 
> For summary in one sentence I do it it 35 to 50 words and max 2 comas, just reflect 3 or 4 main points of the text
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

farrukh.rashid said:


> I've seen posts in which some people were claiming that they spoke 25 seconds in DI & RL and by doing this their fluency wasn't affected and they scored 79+. So I also want to know that anyone in this forum have tried the same strategy and scored 79+ in speaking because speaking for 25 seconds mean that one is covering less content but fluency isn't affected in that span of time.


Nope, one has to choose the balance b/w content and delivery of DI and RL responses. In order to introduce, discuss main points and conclude you would need at least 35 secs. Unless offcourse, you are lucky to get an image where you can finish within 25 sec. Conclusion is not always necessary, but DO NOT stop talking, and DO NOT repeat yourself. Even if you speak something completely different, let's say the scale says billion kW and you say kW, doesn't matter, don't fret... keep moving forward. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharash

*Crush the speaking section*



andreyx108b said:


> I found PTE speaking somewhat difficult as you need to be on the same wave with expected volume level of your voice, echos etc. too many external variables compared to ielts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I may not be a language expert but I attempted PTE-A thrice in the span of 3 months.
I agree that the Speaking section is challenging and nerve wrecking on the day of exam.
In fact, this is one of the two sections where I invested most of my preparation time.

A small tip (but not an easy one)-Since it is the first section of the exam and lasts about 35-40 minutes. It sets the momentum of your entire 3 hours of the test.
Thus, it is very important that we do this right.
#Tip 1- Do the "Read Aloud" without any errors. The PTE mock test and other PTE practice simulations include a lost of passages where you can practice. Mind the pronunciation, stress and intonation. but remember, no fumble here. You do well here, half of the speaking section battle is won.

#Tip 2-Prepare well for Describe image (DI)- while it may extremely challenging for some but with regular practice of 2-3 hours a day and anyone can crush this module. Watch out E2 Language.

#Tip 3-Practice speaking english in general, use google docs, speech to text and record your reading by speaking loudly. Open your mouth fully, remember you dont have to be loud but you have to push the air out without obstruction.

Tip 4-Confidence. During my last attempt, the exam centre had a power outage and the PC I was seated on did not have an UPS (what a shame). In the pitch dark room, I was in the middle of Re-tell lecture module. I immediately lost all my momentum and attention. But I said to myself that I am not going to attempt the PTE one more time. They moved me on a new PC and the exam resumed from the last saved answer. I continued with the same confidence and concentration.

__________________
Job Code -263111

189 EOI 06/02/2018 -70 points
190 EOI VIC 10/02/2018 -75 points
190 EOI NSW 12/02/2018 -75 points
ACS : October 2017
Age- 30 points
Qualification- 10 points
Experience- 10 points
PTE- 20 points (L90,R80,S90,W81)


----------



## sharash

srb10139 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> What about the Reading & Listening section? Did you find them easier than the ones in Mock tests? Any tips to improve the score in these sections as well?


In my experience (3 attempts), Reading appeared to be the most difficult section. In fact, I kept missing on the 79+ barrier in the first 2 attempts.
However, I didnt find the Reading section of the online practice or mock test or other simulations that difficult.
Final score-
1 2 3
L 90 84 90
R 74 77 80
S 83 90 90
W 90 89 81
How I finally triumphed? 
Practiced the re-order paragraphs from anywhere I got my hands. 5-6 sentences.
Fill in the blanks- I was trying to be inventive, i stopped and just stuck to basic.
Multiple choice- Multi Answer- Read the options first and then the paragraph.
Multiple choice- Single Answer- Read the paragraph first.

Listening section- Concentrate. I work for an American company and have to talk a lot to American/English speakers. I didnt find this section as challenging as Reading.


----------



## sharash

senthilpolo said:


> Write From Dictation


Well, this module can easily be practiced. Apply the same method as Repeat Sentence of the Speaking section, that is short term working memory, except the easier part is that you have sufficient time to reproduce the words after you have heard.
I suggest you watch Ted Talks and pause the speaker after every 3 secs.
Write down what you just heard and then verify.

I would suggest 80% of your focus should be on listening and catching the chunk of "words", and 20% on making fast notes on the notebook (not on the keyboard).
Reproduce the sentence once the recording stops.

In my experience (3 attempts), Reading appeared to be the most difficult section. In fact, I kept missing on the 79+ barrier in the first 2 attempts.
However, I didnt find the Reading section of the online practice or mock test or other simulations that difficult.


My score-
1 2 3
L 90 84 90
R 74 77 80
S 83 90 90
W 90 89 81


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi nabhilash,

I am planning to do RPL for my wife. Currently, we are drafting the RPL of our own but need some sample RPL for reference. Can you please share your wife's RPL for our reference. I would really appreciate that. Let me know if you are ok with sharing your wife's RPL?

Regards,
Arvind Joshi


----------



## aman_2018

*urgent pls reply*



vipinkumar said:


> Overall :76
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 78
> Speaking 82
> Writing 70
> Oral Fluency 83
> Grammar 51
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 47
> Vocabulary 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 83
> 51
> 77
> 53
> 78
> 82
> 50
> 69
> 70
> After getting 10 points now I have total score of 65 points only should I apply for state specific visa 190 or should I try to attempt more and then go for 190.. my profile is software engineer with 8-2 =6 year experience


sir 

please provide me some information :

1- after how much time you given real exam , from pte gold mock test B
2- i have given exam today and worried about result, I got overall 59 in pte gold test B however I require 65 each in test and by looking your score it seems real test marking is loose as compare to mock test.

reply will be appreciated...


----------



## aman_2018

*Urgent*



vipinkumar said:


> Overall :76
> 
> Listening 77
> Reading 78
> Speaking 82
> Writing 70
> Oral Fluency 83
> Grammar 51
> Pronunciation 53
> Spelling 47
> Vocabulary 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 83
> 51
> 77
> 53
> 78
> 82
> 50
> 69
> 70
> After getting 10 points now I have total score of 65 points only should I apply for state specific visa 190 or should I try to attempt more and then go for 190.. my profile is software engineer with 8-2 =6 year experience


sir 

please provide me some information :

1- after how much time you given real exam , from pte gold mock test B
2- i have given exam today and worried about result, I got overall 59 in pte gold test B however I require 65 each in test and by looking your score it seems real test marking is loose as compare to mock test.

reply will be appreciated...


----------



## srb10139

sharash said:


> In my experience (3 attempts), Reading appeared to be the most difficult section. In fact, I kept missing on the 79+ barrier in the first 2 attempts.
> However, I didnt find the Reading section of the online practice or mock test or other simulations that difficult.
> Final score-
> 1 2 3
> L 90 84 90
> R 74 77 80
> S 83 90 90
> W 90 89 81
> How I finally triumphed?
> Practiced the re-order paragraphs from anywhere I got my hands. 5-6 sentences.
> Fill in the blanks- I was trying to be inventive, i stopped and just stuck to basic.
> Multiple choice- Multi Answer- Read the options first and then the paragraph.
> Multiple choice- Single Answer- Read the paragraph first.
> 
> Listening section- Concentrate. I work for an American company and have to talk a lot to American/English speakers. I didnt find this section as challenging as Reading.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi guys,

Just having a query with regards to pte listening part. Does pronunciation and oral fluency have an impact on listening section also because of repeat sentence and retell lecture?.Any idea guys


Thank you


----------



## insider580

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just having a query with regards to pte listening part. Does pronunciation and oral fluency have an impact on listening section also because of repeat sentence and retell lecture?.Any idea guys
> 
> 
> Thank you


When are you planning to take your test by the way?


----------



## Mohammed786

insider580 said:


> When are you planning to take your test by the way?


I am planning to take exam by next week.


----------



## skrp2000in

Osi81 said:


> I don't think there was much difference for those 2
> For reading I use the 35s preparation to read it aloud a first time while keeping an eye on the time. It helps to perfect the difficult words you may encounter and in repeat those a couple of time. Take care of the intonation for comas and full stops.
> 
> For the essay I use e2 language template.
> 
> For summarized lecture I use exactly the same template as retell lecture but I add a few complex words like indeed, hence
> 
> 
> For summary in one sentence I do it it 35 to 50 words and max 2 comas, just reflect 3 or 4 main points of the text
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


what was the essay topic? can you remember?


----------



## skrp2000in

Osi81 said:


> I don't think there was much difference for those 2
> For reading I use the 35s preparation to read it aloud a first time while keeping an eye on the time. It helps to perfect the difficult words you may encounter and in repeat those a couple of time. Take care of the intonation for comas and full stops.
> 
> For the essay I use e2 language template.
> 
> For summarized lecture I use exactly the same template as retell lecture but I add a few complex words like indeed, hence
> 
> 
> For summary in one sentence I do it it 35 to 50 words and max 2 comas, just reflect 3 or 4 main points of the text
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


can you please send some of your recordings for read aloud and describe image.


----------



## Abhi

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just having a query with regards to pte listening part. Does pronunciation and oral fluency have an impact on listening section also because of repeat sentence and retell lecture?.Any idea guys
> 
> 
> Thank you


Enabling skills such as Pronunciation and Oral Fluency contribute to your Speaking scores. 

Item types Repeat Sentence and Retell lecture contribute to both your Listening and Speaking scores. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks for the reply. But there are high chances that if u are unable to pronounce correctly then the content marks will also be lost, which will indirectly effect ur listening marks. Am i correct in this?



nabhilash said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just having a query with regards to pte listening part. Does pronunciation and oral fluency have an impact on listening section also because of repeat sentence and retell lecture?.Any idea guys
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling skills such as Pronunciation and Oral Fluency contribute to your Speaking scores.
> 
> Item types Repeat Sentence and Retell lecture contribute to both your Listening and Speaking scores.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for the reply. But there are high chances that if u are unable to pronounce correctly then the content marks will also be lost, which will indirectly effect ur listening marks. Am i correct in this?



I strongly agree with you. I faced the same scenario in last attempt. Oral Fluency score was 84 but pronunciation was 63 and due to which there were high chances of getting low score for content and thus got 76 in speaking and 75+ in reading and listening.


----------



## JG

Can anyone tell me whether the question pattern had changed from the last year, because I have seen so may website that from March 18 the pte exam questions has been revised. Is it correct?


----------



## Abhi

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for the reply. But there are high chances that if u are unable to pronounce correctly then the content marks will also be lost, which will indirectly effect ur listening marks. Am i correct in this?


I don't deny your logic, but they are not directly proportional. Yes, Content scores matter for Listening to an extent, but whats the point if you don't improve on Oral Fluency or Pronunciation. The PTE algorithm needs to scan your responses to filter content. Attack your problem at the root cause.


----------



## JG

kbjan26 said:


> Absolutely. Then why do people see others taking the exam again and again if the questions are of same level or repetitive.
> 
> It requires extensive practice and practice. thanks


Dear Friend,

I can see that you have the same problem as me, failing in reading section always. Can you suggest the method which you have followed to excel reading.


----------



## RockyRaj

APP suggestions please to use for improving oral fluency and pronunciation !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> APP suggestions please to use for improving oral fluency and pronunciation !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take new york times, read the newspaper everyday for 1 hour. See the way you pronounce and continuity.
Ofcourse, you can listen to podcasts.


----------



## um.hek

The exam is tomorrow guys, wish me some luck. My aim is 79+. I feel nervous and I have been dreaming since last week. Hope I will succeed.


----------



## Robin_Hood

um.hek said:


> The exam is tomorrow guys, wish me some luck. My aim is 79+. I feel nervous and I have been dreaming since last week. Hope I will succeed.


All the best.. !!Do not miss your concentration at any point..1


----------



## insider580

um.hek said:


> The exam is tomorrow guys, wish me some luck. My aim is 79+. I feel nervous and I have been dreaming since last week. Hope I will succeed.


Good luck mate. I hope you ace your test


----------



## um.hek

Robin_Hood said:


> All the best.. !!Do not miss your concentration at any point..1


Thank you bro.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

*Review of global opportunities kailash vihar*

How is global opportunities center in kailash vihar delhi? D
on't see many bookings for PTE there.


----------



## RockyRaj

um.hek said:


> The exam is tomorrow guys, wish me some luck. My aim is 79+. I feel nervous and I have been dreaming since last week. Hope I will succeed.




Good luck. Be cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> Take new york times, read the newspaper everyday for 1 hour. See the way you pronounce and continuity.
> 
> Ofcourse, you can listen to podcasts.




I feel I read native like  is there an app to evaluate against your pronunciation for sentences or chunk of words?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

I took the new Mock test C guys...I just don't understand why they are adding very old names in the script of SST...for example, this one included the "Aztec"...... no one would ever be able to spell that correctly unless he is a historian in South America!


----------



## JASN2015

um.hek said:


> The exam is tomorrow guys, wish me some luck. My aim is 79+. I feel nervous and I have been dreaming since last week. Hope I will succeed.



May God with you always
Good luck bro


----------



## um.hek

mike129 said:


> I took the new Mock test C guys...I just don't understand why they are adding very old names in the script of SST...for example, this one included the "Aztec"...... no one would ever be able to spell that correctly unless he is a historian in South America!


How about the difficulty bro? Could you please compare the toughness to other mock tests or you may submit your overall scores for 3 of them too.


----------



## mike129

um.hek said:


> How about the difficulty bro? Could you please compare the toughness to other mock tests or you may submit your overall scores for 3 of them too.


Difficulty is the same as Mock a and b, but only for SST in listening they are using very old words and purposely they are putting words that can be written with z or s ...for example, globalisation( Australian spelling)...globalization ( US spelling)....am not sure if we write in US spelling it is wrong or what ?


----------



## um.hek

mike129 said:


> Difficulty is the same as Mock a and b, but only for SST in listening they are using very old words and purposely they are putting words that can be written with z or s ...for example, globalisation( Australian spelling)...globalization ( US spelling)....am not sure if we write in US spelling it is wrong or what ?


I'm in trouble with mock tests too. I purchased Mock Test A for 40 dollars and the results were 10/10 for oral fluency and pronounciation. I thought it is due to microphone issue after I saw the same thing happened others. I'm one of those who expect such a big difference between mock tests and real exam


----------



## andrearios

For the test practice C, Did you get your results straight away? or you had to wait?


----------



## anubhavsharma18

While giving test, system crashed during SST they made me sit on another system and test started from where I left, but not sure, whether it was the exact same question on which it blue screened. Results in 5 days will tell, it was my first ever attempt. I think I messed in listening multiple choices.


----------



## JG

Did anyone else tried mock test 3.


----------



## andrearios

josygeorge000 said:


> Did anyone else tried mock test 3.


The same level of difficulty compared to the A and B, the only new thing is that include ****ty videos and in answer short question has a lot of new questions with pictures and graphs


----------



## anoopvjn3

nabhilash said:


> Enabling skills such as Pronunciation and Oral Fluency contribute to your Speaking scores.
> 
> Item types Repeat Sentence and Retell lecture contribute to both your Listening and Speaking scores.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Hi, 

I have a question. How do we claim partner points. I have applied for ICT BA 261111. My wife is having the experience as a software engineer 261313. 
The rule states that the partner's skill should be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation. What does this means. Can I add my wife's details, or she should be a Business analyst for claiming points?


----------



## insider580

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. How do we claim partner points. I have applied for ICT BA 261111. My wife is having the experience as a software engineer 261313.
> The rule states that the partner's skill should be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation. What does this means. Can I add my wife's details, or she should be a Business analyst for claiming points?


If you are BA and she is SE, you can easily claim points for her as well. You need below 2 things:

1) her positive assessment of ACS, even the letter says that no experience is counter but she is suitable for code SA
2) Language score with min 50 in PTE (you need to check how much is needed in IELTS)


----------



## Ilay

Please kindly assess my swt and improve where you can. 

Thanks in advance.










The System of Crop Intensification is an afro-ecological farming technique that has proved to be more productive than traditional practices and is based on adjusting plant density, soil fertility, water and nutrients according to different agro-ecological and socio-economic conditions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopvjn3

JASN2015 said:


> May God with you always
> Good luck bro


All the best bro.. 
Don't be nervous, PTE will assess that and will reduce the points, believe me. 
So give it with full confidence. :rockon:


----------



## Abhi

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. How do we claim partner points. I have applied for ICT BA 261111. My wife is having the experience as a software engineer 261313.
> The rule states that the partner's skill should be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation. What does this means. Can I add my wife's details, or she should be a Business analyst for claiming points?


MO is correct, partners skill should be in same occupations list means her occupation should be categorized as MLTSSL similar to yours. Meaning if you are a ICT BA you are listed under "Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List" (MLTSSL), and to claim partner skill points your wife's occupation should be categorized as MLTSSL. If you lookup Combined list of eligible occupations, SW Engineer falls under MLTSSL.. so you are good. As MO mentioned, you need to get a positive assesment on wifes ACS application, and she needs to score 50 in each section of PTE. Well if she scores 79 in each, you have a different set of permutations and combination

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## um.hek

Ilay said:


> Please kindly assess my swt and improve where you can.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The System of Crop Intensification is an afro-ecological farming technique that has proved to be more productive than traditional practices and is based on adjusting plant density, soil fertility, water and nutrients according to different agro-ecological and socio-economic conditions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guess there should be a comma after "water, and nutrients". I didn't check the text. Good luck my turkish friend.


----------



## Ilay

um.hek said:


> I guess there should be a comma after "water, and nutrients". I didn't check the text. Good luck my turkish friend.




Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

um.hek said:


> The exam is tomorrow guys, wish me some luck. My aim is 79+. I feel nervous and I have been dreaming since last week. Hope I will succeed.


Let us know how did your test go


----------



## JASN2015

nabhilash said:


> MO is correct, partners skill should be in same occupations list means her occupation should be categorized as MLTSSL similar to yours. Meaning if you are a ICT BA you are listed under "Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List" (MLTSSL), and to claim partner skill points your wife's occupation should be categorized as MLTSSL. If you lookup Combined list of eligible occupations, SW Engineer falls under MLTSSL.. so you are good. As MO mentioned, you need to get a positive assesment on wifes ACS application, and she needs to score 50 in each section of PTE. Well if she scores 79 in each, you have a different set of permutations and combination
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Nabhi, just adding something,
As far as I know,if applicant and spouse are in the same list,say,MLTSSL,,they can claim partner points for either 190 or 189.
But if they are in different lists,,then can claim partner points for 190 only.


----------



## Ilay

Please kindly assess my swt and improve where necessary to help me improve my writing.

Thanks in advance.










A 14-year study which shows a decreased rate of aging-associated ailments with a later age of onset leave which leads to questioning the normal ageing signs and the causes of it in addition to the progress in the medical field.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma

I gave my exam Yesterday and received result Today but no favor since scores are 
LRSW-60/63/64/65
I just need 65
My enabling skills are GOPSVW-75/69/26/19/62/52
Not able to decide to book exam in next 2 days


----------



## Abhi

JASN2015 said:


> Nabhi, just adding something,
> As far as I know,if applicant and spouse are in the same list,say,MLTSSL,,they can claim partner points for either 190 or 189.
> But if they are in different lists,,then can claim partner points for 190 only.


That's interesting, thanks buddy!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

Ria Varma said:


> I gave my exam Yesterday and received result Today but no favor since scores are
> LRSW-60/63/64/65
> I just need 65
> My enabling skills are GOPSVW-75/69/26/19/62/52
> Not able to decide to book exam in next 2 days


Now you have baseline scores and you know your target. Give enough time for preparation, practice all items types, give a few mock exams and you'll sail through. All the best. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## um.hek

insider580 said:


> Let us know how did your test go


Hey bro, I finished the exam 3 hours ago. It wasn't really bad but I cannot say I'm sure I will get 79+ points each. My time was up in the last sentence of Write From Dictation part. That was really sad for me cuz I understood the sentence completely. I wasnt expecting any shortage of time in listening section that's why I was quite relaxed. I also messed in repeat sentence which I wasn't expecting to be perfect. Probably I was able to repeat 4/10 of them accurately. I will share my result tomorrow probably.


----------



## JG

um.hek said:


> Hey bro, I finished the exam 3 hours ago. It wasn't really bad but I cannot say I'm sure I will get 79+ points each. My time was up in the last sentence of Write From Dictation part. That was really sad for me cuz I understood the sentence completely. I wasnt expecting any shortage of time in listening section that's why I was quite relaxed. I also messed in repeat sentence which I wasn't expecting to be perfect. Probably I was able to repeat 4/10 of them accurately. I will share my result tomorrow probably.


Best of luck brother and have a nice tea without any tension of the exam.
btw, how was the re-order para?


----------



## um.hek

josygeorge000 said:


> Best of luck brother and have a nice tea without any tension of the exam.
> btw, how was the re-order para?


They were quite easier than I expected . (hope reading points will be high )


----------



## JG

um.hek said:


> They were quite easier than I expected . (hope reading points will be high )


Have you seen this reorder questions anywhere else before. And if you remember please share the essay topics as well.


----------



## um.hek

josygeorge000 said:


> Have you seen this reorder questions anywhere else before. And if you remember please share the essay topics as well.


Topics were do you agree with certain kinds of music is effective for learning on spesifically children education, advantages&disadvantages of part-time working for university students.


----------



## Ptera

um.hek said:


> Topics were do you agree with certain kinds of music is effective for learning on spesifically children education, advantages&disadvantages of part-time working for university students.


Interesting! completely new essay topics.. I didn´t see these topics before in last two years..


----------



## JG

Ptera said:


> Interesting! completely new essay topics.. I didn´t see these topics before in last two years..


They have changed questions and they are trying to make it a real business like IELTS


----------



## um.hek

Ptera said:


> Interesting! completely new essay topics.. I didn´t see these topics before in last two years..


I guess it is almost impossible to text something in 20 minutes without templates. I used Steven's template for both of them. Let's see what I will get.


----------



## RockyRaj

um.hek said:


> Hey bro, I finished the exam 3 hours ago. It wasn't really bad but I cannot say I'm sure I will get 79+ points each. My time was up in the last sentence of Write From Dictation part. That was really sad for me cuz I understood the sentence completely. I wasnt expecting any shortage of time in listening section that's why I was quite relaxed. I also messed in repeat sentence which I wasn't expecting to be perfect. Probably I was able to repeat 4/10 of them accurately. I will share my result tomorrow probably.




True, I gave last weekend and repeat sentence was too long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

um.hek said:


> Hey bro, I finished the exam 3 hours ago. It wasn't really bad but I cannot say I'm sure I will get 79+ points each. My time was up in the last sentence of Write From Dictation part. That was really sad for me cuz I understood the sentence completely. I wasnt expecting any shortage of time in listening section that's why I was quite relaxed. I also messed in repeat sentence which I wasn't expecting to be perfect. Probably I was able to repeat 4/10 of them accurately. I will share my result tomorrow probably.


Happy to know that you did it well and I wish you a great result


----------



## samtam21

Hello Friends,
I seek your valuable suggestion on PTE-A for one of my friends who badly need 65+ in each band as per TASMANIA State Govt. condition. He appeared for PTE-A first time during Feb 2018 and result was - L-42,R-62,S-62,W-50(Grammer-61, Oral Flu-72, Pronounc-12, spelling-80, Voca-39, W.Dis-51). Both of our instructor and course type was same. After his result, he discussed with instructor but instructor blamed him that he didn't follow his advice properly. So instructor suggested him to improve his tone for speaking which was not supposed to be accepted by him as a reason of failure. It’s because he talked to other instructors and they assured that there is nothing unusual with his tone. He then followed different YouTube videos for advice and started following their techniques. He has planned to sit for next PTE-A exam on 1st week of May. Before that he tried a GOLD Kit exam of Pearson and the result was L-54, R-43, S-46, W-54. In each exam (Main & Mock) he got 10-12 in pronunciation. Even in writing he is getting very poor marks despite he is using standard vocabulary. Seek your suggestion if there is any


----------



## um.hek

Seems my report is availabe but when I try to display it, the pdf page is empty. Has anyone faced such an issue?


----------



## insider580

um.hek said:


> Seems my report is availabe but when I try to display it, the pdf page is empty. Has anyone faced such an issue?


Yes, it happened with some people in the past. Give it some time. 

If you follow up with them they will send you generic reply saying it takes min 5 days so please wait.


----------



## RockyRaj

um.hek said:


> Seems my report is availabe but when I try to display it, the pdf page is empty. Has anyone faced such an issue?




Wait for the email confirmation in your inbox from PearsonVUE that your score is ready to view.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## um.hek

insider580 said:


> Yes, it happened with some people in the past. Give it some time.
> 
> If you follow up with them they will send you generic reply saying it takes min 5 days so please wait.


I thought so. I was excited while checking. Now "the thrill is gone"


----------



## um.hek

RockyRaj said:


> Wait for the email confirmation in your inbox from PearsonVUE that your score is ready to view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the mail bro, but still, the live chat informed me that I have to wait 24-48 hours.


----------



## um.hek

Here is the result guys. As I expected. The problem with listening are repeat sentence and last part of wfd. It is same issue with writing. Reading, I have no idea but most probably false multiple choices. 

If you have any idea, what are the chances for 189 or 190 for Points > 30(Age 26) > Civil Engineer (15) > Language (10) > Experience (5) =60. I know it is almost impossible for 189 yet I don't have enough information for 190.


----------



## Mohammed786

um.hek said:


> Here is the result guys. As I expected. The problem with listening are repeat sentence and last part of wfd. It is same issue with writing. Reading, I have no idea but most probably false multiple choices.
> 
> If you have any idea, what are the chances for 189 or 190 for Points > 30(Age 26) > Civil Engineer (15) > Language (10) > Experience (5) =60. I know it is almost impossible for 189 yet I don't have enough information for 190.


Hi bro,

Sorry to know that u couldn't achieve ur desired score.What was your score in all 4 sections ?And what about ur enabling skills score?

Thank You


----------



## um.hek

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Sorry to know that u couldn't achieve ur desired score.What was your score in all 4 sections ?And what about ur enabling skills score?
> 
> Thank You


I added the picture but I guess you are not able to display. 

L65 R70 S79 W69 

G81 OF61 P85 S22 V66 WD52


----------



## Mohammed786

um.hek said:


> I added the picture but I guess you are not able to display.
> 
> L65 R70 S79 W69
> 
> G81 OF61 P85 S22 V66 WD52


Yeah, i am unable to see the pic. For reading, it can also be ur read aloud section coz i have heard from few people who have not even attempted multiple choice multiple ques or chosen only 1 option and yet were able to score above 80. For listening and writing, i believe ur right about WFD and repeat sentence.


----------



## JG

um.hek said:


> I added the picture but I guess you are not able to display.
> 
> L65 R70 S79 W69
> 
> G81 OF61 P85 S22 V66 WD52


Don't be depressed but I think you are far behind 79 dreams, you have to hard work a lot in order to get 79. Particularly reading for sure. 

Spelling is way too less. Consider that as well.


----------



## um.hek

josygeorge000 said:


> Don't be depressed but I think you are far behind 79 dreams, you have to hard work a lot in order to get 79. Particularly reading for sure.
> 
> Spelling is way too less. Consider that as well.


The thing is I don't have enough motivation for it and its really easy to miss 79 when you face a little issue during the exam. It was my first attempt and I studied 2 weeks bro. I will look for more information regarding 190 visa.


----------



## JG

um.hek said:


> The thing is I don't have enough motivation for it and its really easy to miss 79 when you face a little issue during the exam. It was my first attempt and I studied 2 weeks bro. I will look for more information regarding 190 visa.


Best of luck bro.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

*Missed by 2 marks*










First attempt, missed by just 2 marks. Will have to start again.

L/R/S/W 90/84/90/77

G/O/P/S/V/WD 79/90/90/64/86/60


----------



## Mohammed786

anubhavsharma18 said:


> First attempt, missed by just 2 marks. Will have to start again.
> 
> L/R/S/W 90/84/90/77
> 
> G/O/P/S/V/WD 79/90/90/64/86/60


That's very sad. U will achieve your desired score next tym? All the best.


----------



## srb10139

um.hek said:


> Here is the result guys. As I expected. The problem with listening are repeat sentence and last part of wfd. It is same issue with writing. Reading, I have no idea but most probably false multiple choices.
> 
> If you have any idea, what are the chances for 189 or 190 for Points > 30(Age 26) > Civil Engineer (15) > Language (10) > Experience (5) =60. I know it is almost impossible for 189 yet I don't have enough information for 190.


Did you try Mock tests? If yes, what were your scores?

All the best for your next stages, brother.


----------



## srb10139

anubhavsharma18 said:


> First attempt, missed by just 2 marks. Will have to start again.
> 
> L/R/S/W 90/84/90/77
> 
> G/O/P/S/V/WD 79/90/90/64/86/60


Did you try Mock tests? If yes, what were your scores?

And don't lose hope brother. You can attain your desired scores next time.


----------



## um.hek

srb10139 said:


> Did you try Mock tests? If yes, what were your scores?
> 
> All the best for your next stages, brother.


L58 R48 S39 W63

There was a mic problem during the mock test.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

*Hit jackpot on 4rd Attempt*

Thank you all on this forum for providing valuable information. 

Finally got all 79+ score on 3rd PTE-A attempt, had given IELTS earlier

PTE:
1st Mar 2018 : L-77, R-87, S-84, W-76 :dizzy:
2nd Mar 2018 : L-77, R-90, S-82, W-82 
3rd April 2018 : L-90, R-90, S-90, W-89 :bounce:


IELTS
Oct 2017: L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-8 :cool2:

Now, have the desired 75 points for Software Engineer
Age 25,English-20,Education-15, Workk Ex-15

Update EoI just now, now waiting ...


----------



## anubhavsharma18

srb10139 said:


> Did you try Mock tests? If yes, what were your scores?
> 
> And don't lose hope brother. You can attain your desired scores next time.


No, I did not give any mock tests. I missed 1 listening multiple choice and quite a few repeat sentences, but I guess they look only for fluency.


----------



## AP SINGH

AsterixArmorica said:


> Thank you all on this forum for providing valuable information.
> 
> Finally got all 79+ score on 3rd PTE-A attempt, had given IELTS earlier
> 
> PTE:
> 1st Mar 2018 : L-77, R-87, S-84, W-76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Mar 2018 : L-77, R-90, S-82, W-82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd April 2018 : L-90, R-90, S-90, W-89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS
> Oct 2017: L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, have the desired 75 points for Software Engineer
> Age 25,English-20,Education-15, Workk Ex-15
> 
> Update EoI just now, now waiting ...


Congratulations !!
Best of luck for your future endeavours.
Can u please share tips and materials for the writing section ..


----------



## AsterixArmorica

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations !!
> Best of luck for your future endeavours.
> Can u please share tips and materials for the writing section ..


Thanks,

For writing section
1. Practice on computer, without spell check or any check whatsoever.
2. Write in timed condition. And than review after some time on "Grammarly" .
3. Have templates ready for essays.
4. Understand the Essay question and answer the question in total. 
5. Navjot Brar training, I prefer to give one sided arguments, unless question requires both side of argument.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

AsterixArmorica said:


> Thanks,
> 
> For writing section
> 1. Practice on computer, without spell check or any check whatsoever.
> 2. Write in timed condition. And than review after some time on "Grammarly" .
> 3. Have templates ready for essays.
> 4. Understand the Essay question and answer the question in total.
> 5. Navjot Brar training, I prefer to give one sided arguments, unless question requires both side of argument.


Hi,
Great score. I fell short in writing and got 77, this was my first attempt. Got 86,90,90 in R,S,L respectively. Which template did you use?
Thanks


----------



## AsterixArmorica

I think people should develop their own templates by practice, this way skill on the important aspect of answering the question in all aspects can also be developed.

However I had a general outline.

<Introduction> (~70 words)
Some background (1-2 Sentences) + Statement (covering most important aspects) (1-2 Sentences)

<Paragraph One> (~80 words)
One argument + Example/Support of the argument + Further support the argument + Tie back the argument to essay objective.

<Paragraph Two> (~80 words)
One argument + Example/Support of the argument + Further support the argument + Tie back the argument to essay objective.

<Conclusion> (~50 words)
State argument support the objective + reiterate (paraphrased) objective in complete details.

Importantly, focus on question, to keep template flexible
1. If examples are asked, give it.
2. If advantages/disadvantages are asked give both.
3. If opinion is asked. Write the opinion.
4. Don't miss the any other aspect, in question if asked.





anubhavsharma18 said:


> Hi,
> Great score. I fell short in writing and got 77, this was my first attempt. Got 86,90,90 in R,S,L respectively. Which template did you use?
> Thanks


----------



## Ilay

um.hek said:


> The thing is I don't have enough motivation for it and its really easy to miss 79 when you face a little issue during the exam. It was my first attempt and I studied 2 weeks bro. I will look for more information regarding 190 visa.




Well I have been studying for almost a year, and many people have. Dont give up on hope just yet and carry on. Your spelling brought me down so much, you literally messed it up. Work on it and see the magical difference for yourself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant

I have following result 

Listening70
Reading63
Speaking57
Writing73

Whereas my other skills are 

Enabling Skills
Grammar82
Oral Fluency62
Pronunciation28
Spelling90
Vocabulary87
Written Discourse90

Can anybody tell me what should I need to improve especially in writing as I have Grammar, Vocab, WD above 80+ still 73 in writing.


----------



## um.hek

Ilay said:


> Well I have been studying for almost a year, and many people have. Dont give up on hope just yet and carry on. Your spelling brought me down so much, you literally messed it up. Work on it and see the magical difference for yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As my only problem wasn't writing, I didn't really consider the spelling . I don't know maybe I will apply for Skill Assessment and try once again. We will see. Best wishes for you btw.


----------



## AsterixArmorica

The only way, this anomaly can be explained that you either missed or got wrong, a good number of important points related to writing scoring. Specifically, don't confuse high Written Discourse rating with correctness and completeness.

Go over the scoring criteria given in Official PTE book, that will surely help you a lot. 




combatant said:


> I have following result
> 
> Listening70
> Reading63
> Speaking57
> Writing73
> 
> Whereas my other skills are
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar82
> Oral Fluency62
> Pronunciation28
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary87
> Written Discourse90
> 
> Can anybody tell me what should I need to improve especially in writing as I have Grammar, Vocab, WD above 80+ still 73 in writing.


----------



## rajakv3579

Hi,

I have got below scores in PTE-A:

L - 70
R - 76
S - 87
W - 70

are these scores good enough to fetch 10 points for Australian PR.

Do they consider Communicative skills or Enabling skills for validating the points


----------



## aussiedream87

rajakv3579 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got below scores in PTE-A:
> 
> L - 70
> R - 76
> S - 87
> W - 70
> 
> are these scores good enough to fetch 10 points for Australian PR.
> 
> Do they consider Communicative skills or Enabling skills for validating the points


Yes you will get 10 points for the above scores.


----------



## amitjadhav24

Friends,
Are the questions in recent months being repeated like earlier or there is new set of questions?


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Got 77 in writing and 90/90/86 in S/L/R.

Could someone point out what could i do to improve my essay.

Following is what i got "Universities deduct marks, in case student do not submit work on time", is this right practice and what other ways they can punish students?


Punishing students by deducting marks, for not completing their assignments on time is a common practice. Some believe that their are other better ways to punish students, on the other hand some say that this practice should be continued as it teaches them importance of time management. This essay will discuss why penalizing students by deducting marks does not serve the purpose and other effective ways of disciplining students should be undertaken.

If a student does not submit his/her assignment on time then universities deduct marks as a way to teach students the importance of time management. Learning the importance of time management at young age is important for success in life. When a student starts his/her professional career at that time finishing work on time would increase his/her reputation as a responsible employee and win him many accolades and promotions. For this reason, it is quite important to teach students importance of time management by deducting marks.

Some say that deducting marks is very harsh for student’s future endeavors. Deducting marks could hamper chances of student getting his/her desired job. In many jobs, for example, in order to qualify, one has to achieve certain minimum grades in academics. Instead of deducting marks, other ways of disciplining students could be undertaken, which do not hamper his/her future life such as fines or corporal punishment.

Most of the academic institutes deduct student marks, when they do not finish given task on time. In my opinion, it should be considered that this affects his/her chances of getting desired job and other methods could be used to teach importance of time management.


----------



## um.hek

Now I know why my spelling score is low. There was a lecture about physicist Amory Lovins. In SST I spelled his name "Amry Lovens" and texted it more than 2 times. I didn't know that they count proper nouns. Damn, this wasn't fair.


----------



## RockyRaj

um.hek said:


> Now I know why my spelling score is low. There was a lecture about physicist Amory Lovins. In SST I spelled his name "Amry Lovens" and texted it more than 2 times. I didn't know that they count proper nouns. Damn, this wasn't fair.




Better not to write the names if not sure about spelling. Limit it to Physicist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Have you seen the video from E2 Language where jay scored 90 in all 4 but his spellings score were pretty low.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

*Essay Example, Feedback appreciated*

Feedback appreciated

In some countries, the number of shootings increases because many people have guns at home. To what extent do you agree or disagree? Give specific reasons and examples to support your answer.


The reason for increase in shooting cases in many countries has been linked to the number of households owning a gun. More and more people now own a gun and that has led to increase in number of cases reported for murders in some countires. This essay will argue why it is completely right to think that number of guns give rise to number of killings.

I understand why some people think that more number of guns have nothing to do with increased killings. People give the argument that it is not that guns kill, it is the person behind the gun, who is responsible for killings; moreover, gun or no gun, people will kill for personal safety. In countries like America, where many people live in remote isolated places, guns are required to remain safe from burglars and wild animals. For these reasons, guns can’t be blamed for more number of killings as people will find another way to kill for personal safety.

Despite the logic that people will kill even without guns, I believe that with guns chances of killings increase. With guns, people have easy access to a tool, which kills and they don’t hesitate in using it. In America, for example, many people own guns and as per statistcs this has given rise to gun crimes and now the evil has reached schools as well. More guns have given rise to more killings and shootings.

This essay argued that as the ownership of guns increase proportionately shootings also increase. In my opinion, it is absolutely true that number of guns give rise to number of shootings.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

*Non-Argumentative Essay*

Tried hand at Non-argumentative essay

Xenophobia has accelerated rapidly in the western countries. According to you what solutions can be proposed by government and individuals?

Xenophobia means discrimincation against outsiders. In western countries these days xenophobia is on rise. Many people believe that it needs to be curbed down and actions are required to be taken to reduce this attitude of people. This essay will discuss the solutions which could be taken by individuals and givernements to eliminate xenophobia.

In last few years it has been seen in many developed western countires that discrimination against migrants has increased a lot. People in western countires think that outsiders are threat to them as they are taking there jobs and their culture is also under threat. Already due to global slowdown, there are less number of jobs and with influx of new people, it has escalated the unemployement crisis. Outside people bring with them their cultural beliefs, some of which contradict with beliefs of natives and this results in friction among people. For these reasons, xenophobia is on rise.

Governments and individuals need to find a way to reduce the menace of xenophobia for the greater good of the nation. Western Governments have responsibility to provide jobs to natives first and then think of granting visas to others. Government should also increase broder security to stop illegal crossings, for example, America has already stared building a wall on Mexico border. Individuals need to accept other cultures with open arms and should not force once beliefs on to others. These steps would ensure in maintaining peace in western nations.

This essay presented some of the steps which needs to be taken in order to reduce discrimination against outsiders. In my opinion, both governments and individuals are equally responsible and will have to take measure to reduce xenophobia.


----------



## skrp2000in

Thank you all, finally I got my desired 65+ on my 2nd attempt with 19 in spelling, 30 in pronunciation and 49 in written discourse.


----------



## rjadhav163

Hi Guys,

Can you please give me links for useful PTE-A free resources/materials or practice exam?

This forum has now 2404 pages and it is extremely difficult to pick out materials/practice exams. Also, simply googling for PTE-A resources gives thousands of results and it is difficult to know which are really useful and which are not.

So it would be really helpful if you guys can give me links of resources and free exams that have helped you in PTE-A.

Thanks and Regards,
R


----------



## combatant

My result is attached. Can anybody help me out how to achieve 79+ is L W R.


----------



## RockyRaj

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you all, finally I got my desired 65+ on my 2nd attempt with 19 in spelling, 30 in pronunciation and 49 in written discourse.




With 30 in pronunciation you could manage 65+ in speaking is surprising to note!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsme

*Thanks everyone*

Dear all,

I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to each of the members here, without you guys, I don’t think so I would have achieved the perfect Magical Number of 90!!

My journey, unfortunately, was not smooth. This was my 6th attempt. (so you can understand what I mean!) ! I started preparing in June 2017 and finally managed to crack on April 11, 2018.

Let me give you a brief account of my journey and how I went about improving my score. I am giving you a brief account of my key takeaways.
1.	Learning 1: In case you are working professional, take a week or so off from office and study. I made the mistake of studying post office hours and during weekends only. As such, I could not follow a definite routine. This also hampered continuity which is quite important to crack this exam! During my last attempt, I took 3-4 days off from office to sit and concentrate. Please do take offs if you can do it.
2.	Learning 2: For aspirants like me who are non- native speakers but, otherwise have good command over English language- it is important to take the mock tests to understand whether the PTE software recognises your speaking. I am good with English so I was mistakenly under the impression, that I could crack the exam in jiffy!! But being a non- native, I had to work on my pronunciation though writing essays was easy for me. 
3.	Learning 3: Go to an exam centre where external events don’t impact your performance and infrastructure is good. In my 2nd attempt, unfortunately, I missed out due to a technical glitch at one of centres. There was deafening noise in the background during my speaking section and off course, it screwed my exam for no fault of mine!! I decided to change my centre then and never went back to that centre again!
4.	Learning 4: I did not realise till my 3rd attempt, that cracking almost each ROP, SWT and FIB is very important to get to be able to score 79+ in reading. For reading- only key is practice, practice and practice. There is no other way out. Too many mistakes could cost you dear.
5.	Learning 5: If you miss by a whisker, don’t give up. Just schedule an exam in a gap of 5-6 days so that your continuity is maintained. During my 4th and 5th attempts, I made tremendous improvement in all sections but missed in reading score by a whisker. I got so upset that I took off from studying for 20 days at a stretch. As a result, when I got back to studies, I was out of touch and had to restart all over again. 
6.	Trust yourself and keep up. It will happen someday for sure. I felt a failure many a times. But I kept faith and pushed on.
My learning resources:
•	E2 language (silver- which I took post my 3rd attempt), 
•	PTE gold youtube videos, 
•	E2 language core skill videos on youtube (esp the one with t,d,s,z sounds)
•	E2 language free mock tests for 4 days of the week.
•	Almost all materials posted on this forum
•	PTE mock tests 
•	PTEstudy.com- all sections
•	Enflares.com- ROP, Lofoya.com- ROP
•	Tedtalks- for 20 minutes each day

Please feel free to write to me, if I can be of any help.
Cheers!


----------



## Prakash4551

tatsme said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to each of the members here, without you guys, I don’t think so I would have achieved the perfect Magical Number of 90!!
> 
> My journey, unfortunately, was not smooth. This was my 6th attempt. (so you can understand what I mean!) ! I started preparing in June 2017 and finally managed to crack on April 11, 2018.
> 
> Let me give you a brief account of my journey and how I went about improving my score. I am giving you a brief account of my key takeaways.
> 1.	Learning 1: In case you are working professional, take a week or so off from office and study. I made the mistake of studying post office hours and during weekends only. As such, I could not follow a definite routine. This also hampered continuity which is quite important to crack this exam! During my last attempt, I took 3-4 days off from office to sit and concentrate. Please do take offs if you can do it.
> 2.	Learning 2: For aspirants like me who are non- native speakers but, otherwise have good command over English language- it is important to take the mock tests to understand whether the PTE software recognises your speaking. I am good with English so I was mistakenly under the impression, that I could crack the exam in jiffy!! But being a non- native, I had to work on my pronunciation though writing essays was easy for me.
> 3.	Learning 3: Go to an exam centre where external events don’t impact your performance and infrastructure is good. In my 2nd attempt, unfortunately, I missed out due to a technical glitch at one of centres. There was deafening noise in the background during my speaking section and off course, it screwed my exam for no fault of mine!! I decided to change my centre then and never went back to that centre again!
> 4.	Learning 4: I did not realise till my 3rd attempt, that cracking almost each ROP, SWT and FIB is very important to get to be able to score 79+ in reading. For reading- only key is practice, practice and practice. There is no other way out. Too many mistakes could cost you dear.
> 5.	Learning 5: If you miss by a whisker, don’t give up. Just schedule an exam in a gap of 5-6 days so that your continuity is maintained. During my 4th and 5th attempts, I made tremendous improvement in all sections but missed in reading score by a whisker. I got so upset that I took off from studying for 20 days at a stretch. As a result, when I got back to studies, I was out of touch and had to restart all over again.
> 6.	Trust yourself and keep up. It will happen someday for sure. I felt a failure many a times. But I kept faith and pushed on.
> My learning resources:
> •	E2 language (silver- which I took post my 3rd attempt),
> •	PTE gold youtube videos,
> •	E2 language core skill videos on youtube (esp the one with t,d,s,z sounds)
> •	E2 language free mock tests for 4 days of the week.
> •	Almost all materials posted on this forum
> •	PTE mock tests
> •	PTEstudy.com- all sections
> •	Enflares.com- ROP, Lofoya.com- ROP
> •	Tedtalks- for 20 minutes each day
> 
> Please feel free to write to me, if I can be of any help.
> Cheers!


Dear Bro,

Thanks for your elaborate answers.

Could you please let us know the gap between your 65 to 79 improvement (I mean test dates with marks), as i feel at least 6 months time gap required to achieve 79+ even though we are good, is it true?

Time gap is also one of the strategy to crack PTE ?

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## SnowyWinter

tatsme said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to each of the members here, without you guys, I don’t think so I would have achieved the perfect Magical Number of 90!!
> 
> My journey, unfortunately, was not smooth. This was my 6th attempt. (so you can understand what I mean!) ! I started preparing in June 2017 and finally managed to crack on April 11, 2018.
> 
> Let me give you a brief account of my journey and how I went about improving my score. I am giving you a brief account of my key takeaways.
> 1.	Learning 1: In case you are working professional, take a week or so off from office and study. I made the mistake of studying post office hours and during weekends only. As such, I could not follow a definite routine. This also hampered continuity which is quite important to crack this exam! During my last attempt, I took 3-4 days off from office to sit and concentrate. Please do take offs if you can do it.
> 2.	Learning 2: For aspirants like me who are non- native speakers but, otherwise have good command over English language- it is important to take the mock tests to understand whether the PTE software recognises your speaking. I am good with English so I was mistakenly under the impression, that I could crack the exam in jiffy!! But being a non- native, I had to work on my pronunciation though writing essays was easy for me.
> 3.	Learning 3: Go to an exam centre where external events don’t impact your performance and infrastructure is good. In my 2nd attempt, unfortunately, I missed out due to a technical glitch at one of centres. There was deafening noise in the background during my speaking section and off course, it screwed my exam for no fault of mine!! I decided to change my centre then and never went back to that centre again!
> 4.	Learning 4: I did not realise till my 3rd attempt, that cracking almost each ROP, SWT and FIB is very important to get to be able to score 79+ in reading. For reading- only key is practice, practice and practice. There is no other way out. Too many mistakes could cost you dear.
> 5.	Learning 5: If you miss by a whisker, don’t give up. Just schedule an exam in a gap of 5-6 days so that your continuity is maintained. During my 4th and 5th attempts, I made tremendous improvement in all sections but missed in reading score by a whisker. I got so upset that I took off from studying for 20 days at a stretch. As a result, when I got back to studies, I was out of touch and had to restart all over again.
> 6.	Trust yourself and keep up. It will happen someday for sure. I felt a failure many a times. But I kept faith and pushed on.
> My learning resources:
> •	E2 language (silver- which I took post my 3rd attempt),
> •	PTE gold youtube videos,
> •	E2 language core skill videos on youtube (esp the one with t,d,s,z sounds)
> •	E2 language free mock tests for 4 days of the week.
> •	Almost all materials posted on this forum
> •	PTE mock tests
> •	PTEstudy.com- all sections
> •	Enflares.com- ROP, Lofoya.com- ROP
> •	Tedtalks- for 20 minutes each day
> 
> Please feel free to write to me, if I can be of any help.
> Cheers!


Thanks


----------



## tatsme

Thanks for your elaborate answers.

Could you please let us know the gap between your 65 to 79 improvement (I mean test dates with marks), as i feel at least 6 months time gap required to achieve 79+ even though we are good, is it true?

Time gap is also one of the strategy to crack PTE ?

Regards
Prakash K[/QUOTE]

I required a lot of time because I used to take breaks after getting disappointed. I dont think so stretching for 6 months is advisable, especially if you are good. This may be of help to you.

•	June 27 (L/R/S/W)-82/70/64/90
•	Aug 27 ((L/R/S/W)-81/81/61/90
•	October 13 (L/R/S/W)-89/74/80/87
•	Dec 19 (L/R/S/W)-90/77/84/90
•	Feb 1 (L/R/S/W)-80/75/86/77
•	April 11 (L/R/S/W)-90/90/90/90


----------



## JASN2015

tatsme said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to each of the members here, without you guys, I don’t think so I would have achieved the perfect Magical Number of 90!!
> 
> My journey, unfortunately, was not smooth. This was my 6th attempt. (so you can understand what I mean!) ! I started preparing in June 2017 and finally managed to crack on April 11, 2018.
> 
> Let me give you a brief account of my journey and how I went about improving my score. I am giving you a brief account of my key takeaways.
> 1.	Learning 1: In case you are working professional, take a week or so off from office and study. I made the mistake of studying post office hours and during weekends only. As such, I could not follow a definite routine. This also hampered continuity which is quite important to crack this exam! During my last attempt, I took 3-4 days off from office to sit and concentrate. Please do take offs if you can do it.
> 2.	Learning 2: For aspirants like me who are non- native speakers but, otherwise have good command over English language- it is important to take the mock tests to understand whether the PTE software recognises your speaking. I am good with English so I was mistakenly under the impression, that I could crack the exam in jiffy!! But being a non- native, I had to work on my pronunciation though writing essays was easy for me.
> 3.	Learning 3: Go to an exam centre where external events don’t impact your performance and infrastructure is good. In my 2nd attempt, unfortunately, I missed out due to a technical glitch at one of centres. There was deafening noise in the background during my speaking section and off course, it screwed my exam for no fault of mine!! I decided to change my centre then and never went back to that centre again!
> 4.	Learning 4: I did not realise till my 3rd attempt, that cracking almost each ROP, SWT and FIB is very important to get to be able to score 79+ in reading. For reading- only key is practice, practice and practice. There is no other way out. Too many mistakes could cost you dear.
> 5.	Learning 5: If you miss by a whisker, don’t give up. Just schedule an exam in a gap of 5-6 days so that your continuity is maintained. During my 4th and 5th attempts, I made tremendous improvement in all sections but missed in reading score by a whisker. I got so upset that I took off from studying for 20 days at a stretch. As a result, when I got back to studies, I was out of touch and had to restart all over again.
> 6.	Trust yourself and keep up. It will happen someday for sure. I felt a failure many a times. But I kept faith and pushed on.
> My learning resources:
> •	E2 language (silver- which I took post my 3rd attempt),
> •	PTE gold youtube videos,
> •	E2 language core skill videos on youtube (esp the one with t,d,s,z sounds)
> •	E2 language free mock tests for 4 days of the week.
> •	Almost all materials posted on this forum
> •	PTE mock tests
> •	PTEstudy.com- all sections
> •	Enflares.com- ROP, Lofoya.com- ROP
> •	Tedtalks- for 20 minutes each day
> 
> Please feel free to write to me, if I can be of any help.
> Cheers!


My heartiest congratulations mate and thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Ronny23

*How to improve Reading*

Hi, 

Can anyone let me know how to improve PTE Reading especially Fill in the blanks. Also out of all the reading sections which is the most scoring. Target is 79. 65 already achieved.


----------



## mike129

tatsme said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to each of the members here, without you guys, I don’t think so I would have achieved the perfect Magical Number of 90!!
> 
> My journey, unfortunately, was not smooth. This was my 6th attempt. (so you can understand what I mean!) ! I started preparing in June 2017 and finally managed to crack on April 11, 2018.
> 
> Let me give you a brief account of my journey and how I went about improving my score. I am giving you a brief account of my key takeaways.
> 1.	Learning 1: In case you are working professional, take a week or so off from office and study. I made the mistake of studying post office hours and during weekends only. As such, I could not follow a definite routine. This also hampered continuity which is quite important to crack this exam! During my last attempt, I took 3-4 days off from office to sit and concentrate. Please do take offs if you can do it.
> 2.	Learning 2: For aspirants like me who are non- native speakers but, otherwise have good command over English language- it is important to take the mock tests to understand whether the PTE software recognises your speaking. I am good with English so I was mistakenly under the impression, that I could crack the exam in jiffy!! But being a non- native, I had to work on my pronunciation though writing essays was easy for me.
> 3.	Learning 3: Go to an exam centre where external events don’t impact your performance and infrastructure is good. In my 2nd attempt, unfortunately, I missed out due to a technical glitch at one of centres. There was deafening noise in the background during my speaking section and off course, it screwed my exam for no fault of mine!! I decided to change my centre then and never went back to that centre again!
> 4.	Learning 4: I did not realise till my 3rd attempt, that cracking almost each ROP, SWT and FIB is very important to get to be able to score 79+ in reading. For reading- only key is practice, practice and practice. There is no other way out. Too many mistakes could cost you dear.
> 5.	Learning 5: If you miss by a whisker, don’t give up. Just schedule an exam in a gap of 5-6 days so that your continuity is maintained. During my 4th and 5th attempts, I made tremendous improvement in all sections but missed in reading score by a whisker. I got so upset that I took off from studying for 20 days at a stretch. As a result, when I got back to studies, I was out of touch and had to restart all over again.
> 6.	Trust yourself and keep up. It will happen someday for sure. I felt a failure many a times. But I kept faith and pushed on.
> My learning resources:
> •	E2 language (silver- which I took post my 3rd attempt),
> •	PTE gold youtube videos,
> •	E2 language core skill videos on youtube (esp the one with t,d,s,z sounds)
> •	E2 language free mock tests for 4 days of the week.
> •	Almost all materials posted on this forum
> •	PTE mock tests
> •	PTEstudy.com- all sections
> •	Enflares.com- ROP, Lofoya.com- ROP
> •	Tedtalks- for 20 minutes each day
> 
> Please feel free to write to me, if I can be of any help.
> Cheers!


Congrats man


----------



## Abhi

tatsme said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to extend my heartfelt thanks to each of the members here, without you guys, I don’t think so I would have achieved the perfect Magical Number of 90!!
> 
> My journey, unfortunately, was not smooth. This was my 6th attempt. (so you can understand what I mean!) ! I started preparing in June 2017 and finally managed to crack on April 11, 2018.
> 
> Let me give you a brief account of my journey and how I went about improving my score. I am giving you a brief account of my key takeaways.
> 1.Learning 1: In case you are working professional, take a week or so off from office and study. I made the mistake of studying post office hours and during weekends only. As such, I could not follow a definite routine. This also hampered continuity which is quite important to crack this exam! During my last attempt, I took 3-4 days off from office to sit and concentrate. Please do take offs if you can do it.
> 2.Learning 2: For aspirants like me who are non- native speakers but, otherwise have good command over English language- it is important to take the mock tests to understand whether the PTE software recognises your speaking. I am good with English so I was mistakenly under the impression, that I could crack the exam in jiffy!! But being a non- native, I had to work on my pronunciation though writing essays was easy for me.
> 3.Learning 3: Go to an exam centre where external events don’t impact your performance and infrastructure is good. In my 2nd attempt, unfortunately, I missed out due to a technical glitch at one of centres. There was deafening noise in the background during my speaking section and off course, it screwed my exam for no fault of mine!! I decided to change my centre then and never went back to that centre again!
> 4.Learning 4: I did not realise till my 3rd attempt, that cracking almost each ROP, SWT and FIB is very important to get to be able to score 79+ in reading. For reading- only key is practice, practice and practice. There is no other way out. Too many mistakes could cost you dear.
> 5.Learning 5: If you miss by a whisker, don’t give up. Just schedule an exam in a gap of 5-6 days so that your continuity is maintained. During my 4th and 5th attempts, I made tremendous improvement in all sections but missed in reading score by a whisker. I got so upset that I took off from studying for 20 days at a stretch. As a result, when I got back to studies, I was out of touch and had to restart all over again.
> 6.Trust yourself and keep up. It will happen someday for sure. I felt a failure many a times. But I kept faith and pushed on.
> My learning resources:
> •E2 language (silver- which I took post my 3rd attempt),
> •PTE gold youtube videos,
> •E2 language core skill videos on youtube (esp the one with t,d,s,z sounds)
> •E2 language free mock tests for 4 days of the week.
> •Almost all materials posted on this forum
> •PTE mock tests
> •PTEstudy.com- all sections
> •Enflares.com- ROP, Lofoya.com- ROP
> •Tedtalks- for 20 minutes each day
> 
> Please feel free to write to me, if I can be of any help.
> Cheers!


Congratulations, hard work paid off!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

Ronny23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone let me know how to improve PTE Reading especially Fill in the blanks. Also out of all the reading sections which is the most scoring. Target is 79. 65 already achieved.


Practice, Practice and Practice. Unfortunately there is no magic bullet for the Reading section. 

Go through PTE academic Co-location list at least 3/4 times. Also if time permits, read through the Cambridge Co-location handbook: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0NjztsXz6P_WEtGbncyWnZzUDQ/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> Thanks for your elaborate answers.
> 
> Could you please let us know the gap between your 65 to 79 improvement (I mean test dates with marks), as i feel at least 6 months time gap required to achieve 79+ even though we are good, is it true?
> 
> Time gap is also one of the strategy to crack PTE ?
> 
> Regards
> Prakash K



Not really. You can do in 2-3 months time. Also depends on how well you practise.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Ronny23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone let me know how to improve PTE Reading especially Fill in the blanks. Also out of all the reading sections which is the most scoring. Target is 79. 65 already achieved.


I suggest you read good stuff every day. Say I read 4-5 Sidney Sheldon in 2 weeks time. This will help you comprehend text better. Not sure which is the high scoring sections, as far as I understand PTE never disclosed weightage of the sections.


----------



## amitjadhav24

*Question Bank Query*



amitjadhav24 said:


> Friends,
> Are the questions in recent months being repeated like earlier or there is new set of questions?


Can someone help me with this query please?


----------



## Ilay

combatant said:


> My result is attached. Can anybody help me out how to achieve 79+ is L W R.




Increased spelled will have a big impact on other skills as well as writing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rzeus

*PTE-A 1st attempt*

:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:Would like to post my story here.
Booked PTE-A 3 weeks in Advance and did some mock tests and looked up Youtube videos that provided tips and tricks. I concentrated on reading more than anything since I had heard reading is tough in PTE.
Gave the test on 19th March.
Was able to completely focus on the test and maintained my flow throughout the test.

Score : L-89 S-90 R-90 W-90 :cool2:


----------



## rzeus

*PTE-A 1st attempt*

Would like to post my story here.
Booked PTE-A 3 weeks in Advance and did some mock tests and looked up Youtube videos that provided tips and tricks. I concentrated on reading more than anything since I had heard reading is tough in PTE.
Gave the test on 19th March.
Was able to completely focus on the test and maintained my flow throughout the test.

Score : L-89 S-90 R-90 W-90 :cool2:


----------



## jnrstd

Congrats!!


----------



## varunkh70

GSM82 said:


> Well done! On m first attemp i was short at 78 in one band also! Will take my second test in a few weeks.
> 
> How long you waited for your next attempt?
> 
> Cheers.


There seems to be something going on with PTE Scores. I have given PTE twice within this month. In the first attempt I got 78 in Speaking and 86 in all others. But, in the second attempt, I got 78 in writing and 80+ in all others(with speaking now being 90!). I have written to the PTE management about this.


----------



## kbjan26

*For all aspirants who are aiming 79+*

Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

This post is in no means to threaten or demoralize or demotivate people.

It is to awake and speeden up those who are targetting 79+.

Guys it is open that Peter Dutton is cutting down on immigration and there is a line in the article and I quote below

"This new information arrives in the same week Government ministers revealed fewer permanent visas than the stated "ceiling" would be granted for the second year in a row."

They are not going to meet the ceiling cap and it looks like an eyewash disclosing the number of quotas for each occupation.

Now going forward this might be hidden as well and there wont be no transparency.

Good luck to all those who are trying for 79+. Hit hard practice hard don't wait for time. Give attempts again and again.


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Hi,

I have taken PTE 1 year before. Can anyone please let me know if anything has changed.

For listening section at that time I got 17 questions and 23 minutes time. Now is it same or changed ?. Please let me know. Planning to take PTE soon.

Also please let me know the sequence of questions we face in reading section now and the number of total reading section questions, total time given for reading section.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## andreyx108b

rohit5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken PTE 1 year before. Can anyone please let me know if anything has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> For listening section at that time I got 17 questions and 23 minutes time. Now is it same or changed ?. Please let me know. Planning to take PTE soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Also please let me know the sequence of questions we face in reading section now and the number of total reading section questions, total time given for reading section.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Rohit




Its consistent, there were no changes announced as far as i am aware 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Is there any limit in the number of commas which one can use in SWT?


----------



## Mohammed786

Does anyone have any idea about the pte exam discount code for exam takers in UAE? Is it for first time exam takers or anyone?

Thank you


----------



## insider580

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Is there any limit in the number of commas which one can use in SWT?


Suggestion is to keep it max up to 2 commas.


----------



## insider580

Sharing my recent attempt in writing an essay. Might be helpful for others too:

*Essay topic:*
Some people think placing advertisements in schools is a great resource for public schools that need additionally funding, but others think it exploits children by treating them as a captive audience for corporate sponsors.

Choose which position you most agree with and discuss why you chose that position. Support your point of view with details from your own experiences, observations or reading.

*Attempt*
Placing advertisements has recently increased over the period especially, in current internet-age, where several companies like to market their products. Choosing a right place to advertise the products has always been a debate within the corporate world. In my view, school can gain huge financial benefits by allowing companies to use their premises and there is no harm in that. This essay will discuss several ways how these finances can be used by the schools in better perspective and in benefit of students.

There are several ways how schools can segregate and use the funds, which they received by the ad revenue. One of them is renovation, development and maintenance of the school building. Major chunk of the funds can be reserved for this purpose. For example, they can develop an extra football field within the school to enhance the extra curriculum activities throughout the year.

Secondly, yearly budget can be kept aside from these funds, which can also be used in any kind of expansion. As the numbers of students grow, school management can start planning for the extension of the building that will not only help the school to add extra classes but also the students to spend time in bigger building. For instance, after the expansion of the building, more post graduate courses can be introduced for international students.

In conclusion, it is a great opportunity for schools to get benefit from the additional revenue collected from advertisements, as long as they are used appropriately. This essay has discussed how effectively and efficiently these funds can be used, which will ultimately benefit the students.


----------



## rohit5

*newbie*

Thank you andreyx108b

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



andreyx108b said:


> Its consistent, there were no changes announced as far as i am aware
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiraaa

Kiraaa said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick thanking you'll for this wonderful forum about Australia and all; I've been coming here since 2015-way before I land here.
> 
> Now that I am here already, the reality is that PTE is a must for the 20 points.
> 
> Straight to the point, I NEED YOUR HELP!
> 
> I did write PTE twice; SPEAKING IS GIVING ME HORRIBLE TIME.
> 
> Attempt ONE:
> (Oct-2017)
> *S57*, W66, R58, L60
> 
> For this attempt, I almost had ZERO preparation; I spent much time on Speaking reading the question prompt and did awful in Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture and hence the 57 score (O-Fluency 56, Pronunciation 65) wasn't shocking.
> 
> 
> Attempt TWO
> (Feb2018)
> 
> Compared to the first attempt, I did way better preparation. I focussed more on achieving Oral Fluency and how not to get stuck with the "useless" Content.
> 
> After the test, I thought I spoke very well to the extent that I ridiculously was thinking I may score 90! (Because my mate scored 90 in speaking the day before on his first attempt, and many others).
> 
> 
> Surprisingly I got this: S54, W75, R63, L67. [O-Fluency 59, Pronunciation 71]
> 
> Please help me! What is wrong with me? My English is not that bad, and I communicate with native speakers and all kinds of English speakers freely; I never felt being not understood!
> 
> A lot said could be the mice, and some tell me the pace in which I speak. I do not know... Please give me advice and tips. I will do my next attempt in less than 25 days.
> 
> Thanking you very much



Hi fellas,

Wanted to update you on my 3rd attempt score and the progress.. I wrote the test yesterday and got the results just now

Thanks to all those commented and gave me advice that I managed to finally boost my Speaking score, which almost got me dead the other two earlier times.

Now it's time to work on other sections


----------



## RockyRaj

Kiraaa said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Wanted to update you on my 3rd attempt score and the progress.. I wrote the test yesterday and got the results just now
> 
> Thanks to all those commented and gave me advice that I managed to finally boost my Speaking score, which almost got me dead the other two earlier times.
> 
> Now it's time to work on other sections




My friend, congratulations first of all on your improvement. I am also in a similar boat like you was. I am also getting screwed in my pronunciation. How you overcome and made such a nice score on speaking. I am also aiming 79+. Your advice will be highly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

Kiraaa said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Wanted to update you on my 3rd attempt score and the progress.. I wrote the test yesterday and got the results just now
> 
> Thanks to all those commented and gave me advice that I managed to finally boost my Speaking score, which almost got me dead the other two earlier times.
> 
> Now it's time to work on other sections




Congrats mate, you were too close to get +79 in all sections. Only spelling messed it up. I hope you will sit for the exam again for 20 points as you deserve it. Please share your experience on how you increased your speaking and reading as well as listening.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello Everyone,

From where can I buy best scored practice test ?Any suggestions .


----------



## majjji

AP SINGH said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> From where can I buy best scored practice test ?Any suggestions .


From Pearson pte official website. They have single scored test and also have silver, gold and platinum kits with more than 1 scored test and some practice material as well. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

majjji said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> From where can I buy best scored practice test ?Any suggestions .
> 
> 
> 
> From Pearson pte official website. They have single scored test and also have silver, gold and platinum kits with more than 1 scored test and some practice material as well. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kiraaa

RockyRaj said:


> My friend, congratulations first of all on your improvement. I am also in a similar boat like you was. I am also getting screwed in my pronunciation. How you overcome and made such a nice score on speaking. I am also aiming 79+. Your advice will be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ilay said:


> Congrats mate, you were too close to get +79 in all sections. Only spelling messed it up. I hope you will sit for the exam again for 20 points as you deserve it. Please share your experience on how you increased your speaking and reading as well as listening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks guys appreciate your cheerful comments and support.

@Ilay true spelling was horrible and i knew it as I took the test in Clifton Sydney and they have the most disturbing staff of all time. As that got me nervous, I knew i was spelling things wrong.


@RockyRaj

Sure bro no worries.. First let me wish you best for your test.

There is a lot to say about how i performed differently this time especially in Speaking but it allll comes down to the fact that: IWENT TO 100% NATURAL.

I stopped suppressing myself while speaking, and trying to be perfect.
Unlike the previous times, this time I just spoke as naturally as I could be.

Read aloud, and for the first time, i started to *'Read for Meaning'* and not just reading a word after word. So the 35-40 seconds is really important to know what's the topic is actually about?


Another thing i did differently is that I spent not less than 5 minutes making sure the mice is placed in best position. I ended keeping it just above my nose level - thanks to Brar.


I knew i screwed up in writing because i wasn't well trained to do ADVANTAGES & DISADVANTAGES topics.

Reading was a bit easy, maybe that's why. However, I almost ignored the Multiple Question - both, especially MCMA and didn't spend more than 6 mins in all the prompts. I dedicated more time for FIBs.

Also for FIB, in each question, i spent 1 min reading the passage, understanding the theme and 'what is it actually about!?' before starting to select the answers.

Listening, this time i went more technical compared to before.

If one thing i can't emphasise enough on then that will be SPEAK NATURALLY like if you don't care.

I'm happy i'm now not afraid from Speaking no more, so i can keep improving and trying placidly..

I am happy to answer any question at all to the best of my knowledge, and thanks to this forum *big *time


----------



## Yadsohal

Kiraaa said:


> Thanks guys appreciate your cheerful comments and support.
> 
> @Ilay true spelling was horrible and i knew it as I took the test in Clifton Sydney and they have the most disturbing staff of all time. As that got me nervous, I knew i was spelling things wrong.
> 
> 
> @RockyRaj
> 
> Sure bro no worries.. First let me wish you best for your test.
> 
> There is a lot to say about how i performed differently this time especially in Speaking but it allll comes down to the fact that: IWENT TO 100% NATURAL.
> 
> I stopped suppressing myself while speaking, and trying to be perfect.
> Unlike the previous times, this time I just spoke as naturally as I could be.
> 
> Read aloud, and for the first time, i started to *'Read for Meaning'* and not just reading a word after word. So the 35-40 seconds is really important to know what's the topic is actually about?
> 
> 
> Another thing i did differently is that I spent not less than 5 minutes making sure the mice is placed in best position. I ended keeping it just above my nose level - thanks to Brar.
> 
> 
> I knew i screwed up in writing because i wasn't well trained to do ADVANTAGES & DISADVANTAGES topics.
> 
> Reading was a bit easy, maybe that's why. However, I almost ignored the Multiple Question - both, especially MCMA and didn't spend more than 6 mins in all the prompts. I dedicated more time for FIBs.
> 
> Also for FIB, in each question, i spent 1 min reading the passage, understanding the theme and 'what is it actually about!?' before starting to select the answers.
> 
> Listening, this time i went more technical compared to before.
> 
> If one thing i can't emphasise enough on then that will be SPEAK NATURALLY like if you don't care.
> 
> I'm happy i'm now not afraid from Speaking no more, so i can keep improving and trying placidly..
> 
> I am happy to answer any question at all to the best of my knowledge, and thanks to this forum *big *time



Congrats Bro, Can you please confirm, Mice position above nose level or in front of above lip and same distance as nose ?


----------



## Kiraaa

Yadsohal said:


> Congrats Bro, Can you please confirm, Mice position above nose level or in front of above lip and same distance as nose ?


Don't worry much aboout the distance i believe mice can easily detect your voice up to 15-20 cm radius. half a finger level above the nose.

pls watch (Brar PTE speaking video) on youtube


----------



## Yadsohal

Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## sammy163

Guys 

i score 70 overall in my first attempt, please guide me for 79+.

i feel i am poor in MCQs, FIBs, WTF, SWT, Essay

please help me as i could see many materails offline around me, either yoututbe videos or some other bllogs, but i am looking for online genuine assesment of my written contents. pls help if any such training are there. 1- 1 feedback they give like.


----------



## insider580

Dillu85 said:


> Guys
> 
> i score 70 overall in my first attempt, please guide me for 79+.
> 
> i feel i am poor in MCQs, FIBs, WTF, SWT, Essay
> 
> please help me as i could see many materails offline around me, either yoututbe videos or some other bllogs, but i am looking for online genuine assesment of my written contents. pls help if any such training are there. 1- 1 feedback they give like.


You need a lot of practice if all these areas are your weak points. Practice is the only option here unfortunately.


----------



## sammy163

insider580 said:


> You need a lot of practice if all these areas are your weak points. Practice is the only option here unfortunately.




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

I took the test yesterday and I got my results back R/88/S90/L 74/W74

Do you think that I failed in write from dictation? I know I miss a few words such as ( Exhibition, demeanour)

It is really hard because I put all my effort and because I missed a few words? can be that?


----------



## mike129

andrearios said:


> I took the test yesterday and I got my results back R/88/S90/L 74/W74
> 
> Do you think that I failed in write from dictation? I know I miss a few words such as ( Exhibition, demeanour)
> 
> It is really hard because I put all my effort and because I missed a few words? can be that?


I don't think a couple of words would make you loose 16 marks in L & W, how was your SST ? and essay ?


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Experts,

Any website/subscription which provides the previously asked questions in PTE exam? Heard that recently PTE changed/added the new questions to its question bank. Does anybody aware of this? Any body has any link?


----------



## sunpedOZ

*tips and suggestions for PTE*

I know lot of people might have asked this question..But how many weeks/months preparation is needed for an average JOE to clear the PTE exam for getting the 20 points??


----------



## manishx

sunpedOZ said:


> I know lot of people might have asked this question..But how many weeks/months preparation is needed for an average JOE to clear the PTE exam for getting the 20 points??


Completely depends on your level of English, as it might be possible that you may get 20 within a month of preparation. Best advise imo is to that you should attempt mock test from Pearson official website to see where you stand, and plan accordingly if unsure about current level. They also provide some practice materials in their package and it's better than spending on real test, hence pretty helpful. All the best, cheers!


----------



## sunpedOZ

thanks a lot for your suggestion buddy..


----------



## nismavrik

*PTEA Materials and Strategy Evaluation*

Please see my post -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ielts-strategic-comparison-ielts-vs-ptea.html

Kindly send me a private message.

I will be more than willing to share my notes, practice material and experience or validating your strategy to kill the exam.

Thank you and good luck !

regards
Nishant



Dillu85 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

andrearios said:


> I took the test yesterday and I got my results back R/88/S90/L 74/W74
> 
> Do you think that I failed in write from dictation? I know I miss a few words such as ( Exhibition, demeanour)
> 
> It is really hard because I put all my effort and because I missed a few words? can be that?


I had a similar score and no idea why, despite I did well in WFD. It may be because of SST or FIB or you didn't hit the correct content in Retell Lecture, I am not entirely sure.

By the way, you can have a look at this score guide which I found on facebook. I am not sure if it is legit but just take it as a reference.


----------



## Irene123

Hi guys, 

The following are my scores, I am aim 79 for each bands. 
The last exam I took actually crash my confidence and I am picking myself up in practicing PTE as I planned to take another test at the end of May.

Could any of you give me some advise? I'm currently at Brisbane, is there any center you would recommend me to take my next test? 

Thank you.

21/03/2018 OS 66	L 62 R 66 S 72 W 68; G 62 OF 63 P 65 S 17 V 69 WD 84	Griffith GC
28/02/2018 OS 76	L 71 R 73 S 83 W 76; G 90 OF 87 P 68 S 90 V 77 WD 63	Griffith GC
10/01/2018 OS 63	L 61 R 62 S 52 W 73; G 62 OF 37 P 43 S 66 V88 WD 90	Malaysia
04/12/2017 OS 70	L 69 R 67 S 64 W 75; G 65 OF 62 P 58 S 90 V 75 WD 90	Cliftons Brisbane
06/11/2017 OS 64	L 53 R 70 S 66 W 62; G 68 OF 58 P 64 S 65 V 55 WD 90	Cliftons Brisbane
04/10/2017 OS 63	L 67 R 57 S 56 W 67; G 81 OF 56 P 54 S 77 V 54 WD 90	Cliftons Brisbane


----------



## andrearios

hoandang said:


> I had a similar score and no idea why, despite I did well in WFD. It may be because of SST or FIB or you didn't hit the correct content in Retell Lecture, I am not entirely sure.
> 
> By the way, you can have a look at this score guide which I found on facebook. I am not sure if it is legit but just take it as a reference.


Thanks that is very helpful, I am confused now should I use a template for summarize spoken text ? Last time I used a template, but actually, I'm really fast taking notes I write down almost the entire lecture so I do not which option is the best.

1) using template for SST
2) writing down just 3-4 sentence from the lecture in SST.

Please help.


----------



## hoandang

andrearios said:


> Thanks that is very helpful, I am confused now should I use a template for summarize spoken text ? Last time I used a template, but actually, I'm really fast taking notes I write down almost the entire lecture so I do not which option is the best.
> 
> 1) using template for SST
> 2) writing down just 3-4 sentence from the lecture in SST.
> 
> Please help.


I think at your level, you don't need such template. In fact, template will consume ~5% of your writing with irrelevant junks, and remain you a very limited space for actually important words. Furthermore, template is only useful when you cannot get much info out of the audio, though you are good at note taking therefore I reckon all you need to work on is to practice putting all the *relevant keys and phrases* in the note together nicely and guard them with 100% bulletproof of grammar and spelling, then no way in hell you can score less than 79. 

I couldn't make it in the last test because of my slow ass note-taking skill (the crappy keyboard also contributed to the tragedy), several spelling and grammar mistakes as well. (working on it!!!!!)

By the way, I have found this video and it was very interesting to watch. Basically, the girl in the video performed an entire listening mock test and scored 90/90.


----------



## combatant

I gave PTE test twice in two weeks and my score remains between 70-75 in all the modules except 79 in speaking once. I dont know what to improve to get 80+ score in all the module. Can anybody help me out? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> Thanks that is very helpful, I am confused now should I use a template for summarize spoken text ? Last time I used a template, but actually, I'm really fast taking notes I write down almost the entire lecture so I do not which option is the best.
> 
> 1) using template for SST
> 2) writing down just 3-4 sentence from the lecture in SST.
> 
> Please help.


How was your Repeat Sentence, Summarize Spoken Texts, Summarize Written Texts and Write from Dictation item types?

Summarizing Spoken Text using a template works, but you need to note down relevant key points from the lecture, rather than feed extraneous information into the template. Its all about practice, the more you practice the better you will get at hitting your target. 

Never jinx up write from dictation item type, they add up to your Listening and Writing scores heavily. 

You are close, all the best!


----------



## jpss

Irene123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The following are my scores, I am aim 79 for each bands.
> The last exam I took actually crash my confidence and I am picking myself up in practicing PTE as I planned to take another test at the end of May.
> 
> Could any of you give me some advise? I'm currently at Brisbane, is there any center you would recommend me to take my next test?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 21/03/2018 OS 66	L 62 R 66 S 72 W 68; G 62 OF 63 P 65 S 17 V 69 WD 84	Griffith GC
> 28/02/2018 OS 76	L 71 R 73 S 83 W 76; G 90 OF 87 P 68 S 90 V 77 WD 63	Griffith GC
> 10/01/2018 OS 63	L 61 R 62 S 52 W 73; G 62 OF 37 P 43 S 66 V88 WD 90	Malaysia
> 04/12/2017 OS 70	L 69 R 67 S 64 W 75; G 65 OF 62 P 58 S 90 V 75 WD 90	Cliftons Brisbane
> 06/11/2017 OS 64	L 53 R 70 S 66 W 62; G 68 OF 58 P 64 S 65 V 55 WD 90	Cliftons Brisbane
> 04/10/2017 OS 63	L 67 R 57 S 56 W 67; G 81 OF 56 P 54 S 77 V 54 WD 90	Cliftons Brisbane


Hi,

First of all, I greatly appreciate your determination and you seem to be making good progress in all the modules except your 6th attempt which implies that success is just round the corner. 

To my mind, significantly dropped scores on *(G 62 & OF 63)* impacted your Speaking and Writing scores and I don't think spelling is an issue since many have scored 79+ despite their poor spelling score(I don't know how it works though).

Identify and post the specific subsections(question types) that you are struggling with so as to get precise advise from experts rather than seeking tips for the whole.

Did you try anything new in your 6th attempt, in the sense the way of answering otherwise go back and figure it out what was wrong?

Please also share how you improved your scores notably *Speaking and Reading* such as where you lagged and what did help you to overcome those gray area.

Thanks


----------



## combatant

I have a question to guys who have achieved 79+ 

SWT: What should be the length of the sentence. Complex or Compound Sentence is required? 

SST and Re-tell lecture: Is it important to use pattern or pattern decreases your score. 

I am constantly getting 70+ in writing but unable to achieve 79+. There must be something I am missing. Need help


----------



## JG

Did anyone appear exam recently? If yes, please share the thoughts or essay topics at least.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi,

Can you share ur other modules score too?


----------



## combatant

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share ur other modules score too?


First Attempt August 2017: 66, 72, 73, 74 (L, R, W, S)
2nd Attempt April 2018: 70, 74, 76, 79 (L, R, W, S)
3rd Attempt April 2018: 70, 70, 73, 76 (L, R, W, S)


----------



## Mohammed786

combatant said:


> I have a question to guys who have achieved 79+
> 
> SWT: What should be the length of the sentence. Complex or Compound Sentence is required?
> 
> SST and Re-tell lecture: Is it important to use pattern or pattern decreases your score.
> 
> I am constantly getting 70+ in writing but unable to achieve 79+. There must be something I am missing. Need help



Hi Combatant,

Can u share ur other modules score too?


----------



## combatant

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share ur other modules score too?


First Attempt August 2017: 66, 72, 73, 74 (L, R, W, S)
2nd Attempt April 2018: 70, 74, 76, 79 (L, R, W, S)
3rd Attempt April 2018: 70, 70, 73, 76 (L, R, W, S)


----------



## Mohammed786

While writing essay, summarise spoken and written text, do u leave space after comma and full stop? Like eg: man, women and childres. Do u?




combatant said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you share ur other modules score too?
> 
> 
> 
> First Attempt August 2017: 66, 72, 73, 74 (L, R, W, S)
> 2nd Attempt April 2018: 70, 74, 76, 79 (L, R, W, S)
> 3rd Attempt April 2018: 70, 70, 73, 76 (L, R, W, S)
Click to expand...


----------



## combatant

Mohammed786 said:


> While writing essay, summarise spoken and written text, do u leave space after comma and full stop? Like eg: man, women and childres. Do u?


Yes I did.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Finally Cleared PTE in 2nd attempt. Strangely 15 in spellings did not effect written score.

Scores below
https://ibb.co/kdBbgn
https://ibb.co/iTydu7


----------



## hoandang

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Finally Cleared PTE in 2nd attempt. Strangely 15 in spellings did not effect written score.
> 
> Scores below
> https://ibb.co/kdBbgn
> https://ibb.co/iTydu7


Oh good god, this is such a very impressive case that you have managed to score 82 in writing with such low score in enabling skills. Perhaps, you wrote a really spot on essay, didn't you? Would you mind to share your essay experience?


----------



## Fufu

Hi, congrats to all of your amazing perfect scores! I am desperate with my result. This is my second take and the result is out just now. My target is only 65 but I am still asking myself of which mistakes I did exaclty wrong. 
My first result is:
L-63/R-76/S-82/W-71 
G-90/Or-76/Pr-80/S-86/V-69/W-90

My second result is:
L-59/R-71/S-72/W-64
G-90/Or-79/Pr-56/S-15/V-85/W-90

I experienced technical problems with viewing the result of my second take as soon as I received the email. The PDF is blank and I don't want to think that there might be problem with the scoring as my Spelling scored only 15 while I was very sure that I did it correctly (10/90 means zero and this 5 means maybe just 1 question correct?). And I think this Spelling score plays a big factor as to why my Listening scored 59 and my Writing 64. Do you think that this result is possible? If so, can you please give me some tips as to how I should improve these especially on my Listening? I am very very desperate coz I have only limited time to meet my target. I hope you could help me. Thank you so much.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

hoandang said:


> Oh good god, this is such a very impressive case that you have managed to score 82 in writing with such low score in enabling skills. Perhaps, you wrote a really spot on essay, didn't you? Would you mind to share your essay experience?


For essay i did not follow any template, but i followed method described by Jay from E2 language. Search for e2 language videos on youtube. This time i got 2 essays.


----------



## shanky123

*PTE Exam today*

Hi Everyone !

I gave my PTE exam with an aim to get 79+ in each section. This mandatory for me to get 65 points and apply under sub-class 189. Unfortunately, faced a couple of challenges in my weakest section by far Speaking :

1) The nearby person was too loud and I could clearly hear his voice. Quite sure this might impact my score
2) The invigilator walked inside for some work, and I ended up stuttering. This amounted to me losing the crucial 10-15 secs wherein I made some mistakes and had to get back my momentum

Is there any way I can request for retest without seeing my results ? I am hoping it would add to the credibility. Thanks.


----------



## Fufu

anubhavsharma18 said:


> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good god, this is such a very impressive case that you have managed to score 82 in writing with such low score in enabling skills. Perhaps, you wrote a really spot on essay, didn't you? Would you mind to share your essay experience?
> 
> 
> 
> For essay i did not follow any template, but i followed method described by Jay from E2 language. Search for e2 language videos on youtube. This time i got 2 essays.
Click to expand...




anubhavsharma18 said:


> Finally Cleared PTE in 2nd attempt. Strangely 15 in spellings did not effect written score.
> 
> Scores below
> https://ibb.co/kdBbgn
> https://ibb.co/iTydu7





anubhavsharma18 said:


> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good god, this is such a very impressive case that you have managed to score 82 in writing with such low score in enabling skills. Perhaps, you wrote a really spot on essay, didn't you? Would you mind to share your essay experience?
> 
> 
> 
> For essay i did not follow any template, but i followed method described by Jay from E2 language. Search for e2 language videos on youtube. This time i got 2 essays.
Click to expand...


We have the same case with the Spelling but for my case, it did affect my Listening and Writing. How could this possibly happen? I'm very sure I checked my spelling correctly. 

My result is:
L-59/R-71/S-72/W-64
G-90/Or-79/Pr-56/S-15/V-85/W-90


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Fufu said:


> We have the same case with the Spelling but for my case, it did affect my Listening and Writing. How could this possibly happen? I'm very sure I checked my spelling correctly.
> 
> My result is:
> L-59/R-71/S-72/W-64
> G-90/Or-79/Pr-56/S-15/V-85/W-90


Last time my spelling score was better but did not get many in writing, this time it was 15, same as yours, but i do not think that spelling matters as Jay from E2 learning got 90 in all but his spelling score were also low.


----------



## Fufu

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Fufu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same case with the Spelling but for my case, it did affect my Listening and Writing. How could this possibly happen? I'm very sure I checked my spelling correctly.
> 
> My result is:
> L-59/R-71/S-72/W-64
> G-90/Or-79/Pr-56/S-15/V-85/W-90
> 
> 
> 
> Last time my spelling score was better but did not get many in writing, this time it was 15, same as yours, but i do not think that spelling matters as Jay from E2 learning got 90 in all but his spelling score were also low.
Click to expand...

Yeah my Spelling score was also way better and I only have problem with Listening last time (my target is only 65 though). I am so frustrated that I can't really get this done better, it's actually worse this time. And my Writing is affected as well, I think this is from Write from dictation or Summarize spoken text. You scored amazingly in Listening, what are your tips?


----------



## Fufu

shanky123 said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I gave my PTE exam with an aim to get 79+ in each section. This mandatory for me to get 65 points and apply under sub-class 189. Unfortunately, faced a couple of challenges in my weakest section by far Speaking :
> 
> 1) The nearby person was too loud and I could clearly hear his voice. Quite sure this might impact my score
> 2) The invigilator walked inside for some work, and I ended up stuttering. This amounted to me losing the crucial 10-15 secs wherein I made some mistakes and had to get back my momentum
> 
> Is there any way I can request for retest without seeing my results ? I am hoping it would add to the credibility. Thanks.


I don't think that's possible. I also encountered issues like pen suddenly got out of ink and the proctor didn't notice me waving despite of doing it twice. I also got headphones issues that surely affected my Listening score. I also heard of somebody having his computer suddenly turned off. You may try to do an appeal but you should have done it while you were still in the test centre. Honestly, I am not sure about it coz sometimes it might be of their own discretion I think. Try on emailing them and please let us know how it goes then.


----------



## Abhi

shanky123 said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I gave my PTE exam with an aim to get 79+ in each section. This mandatory for me to get 65 points and apply under sub-class 189. Unfortunately, faced a couple of challenges in my weakest section by far Speaking :
> 
> 1) The nearby person was too loud and I could clearly hear his voice. Quite sure this might impact my score
> 2) The invigilator walked inside for some work, and I ended up stuttering. This amounted to me losing the crucial 10-15 secs wherein I made some mistakes and had to get back my momentum
> 
> Is there any way I can request for retest without seeing my results ? I am hoping it would add to the credibility. Thanks.


1) Don't worry about the person sitting next to you. Exam centres can be noisy at times, but that should not deter you in acheiving your target scores. Headset provided at Pearson centres are of high quality, and the microphone is designed to pick up your voice. Make sure you position your microphone at a gap of about 6 inches from your mouth and away from your nose.

2) The invigilator was most likely doing his/her job.

It most likely seems a deficit in concentration rather than external factors. Meditation /deep breathing techniques might help in bringing your focus back to the exam. Unless you faced technical difficulties, your computer stopped responding, or the equipment provided were of low quality. In those cases you can file a complaint to see if they give you a retest. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Last time my spelling score was better but did not get many in writing, this time it was 15, same as yours, but i do not think that spelling matters as Jay from E2 learning got 90 in all but his spelling score were also low.


I am confused now, so what is the main factor contributes greatly to writing score? Content? although the score guide says it makes up only 3 out of 15 in the essay?


----------



## Abhi

combatant said:


> I have a question to guys who have achieved 79+
> 
> SWT: What should be the length of the sentence. Complex or Compound Sentence is required?
> 
> SST and Re-tell lecture: Is it important to use pattern or pattern decreases your score.
> 
> I am constantly getting 70+ in writing but unable to achieve 79+. There must be something I am missing. Need help


Ideal length for SWT should be around 35-40 words. It's almost impossible to write a sentence that long without connectors. Keep it simple always, don't use semicolons, colons, hyphens if you don't know it's usage. The thought should flow in your complex sentence, try using commas to connect ideas.

There is no written rule that we must use templates for SST or Retell Lecture. If you can structure 3 or 4 sentences in a nicely coherent paragraph connecting all the main ideas of the lecture then very good. Otherwise, templates can be life savers and can help increase your scores. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

hoandang said:


> I am confused now, so what is the main factor contributes greatly to writing score? Content? although the score guide says it makes up only 3 out of 15 in the essay?


Content, Grammar, Structure (Written Discourse), Form, Vocabulary also matters. The following item types rack up heavily to the Writing scores:
Summarize Written Text
Write Essay
Reading and Writing: Fill in the blanks
Summarize Spoken Text
Write from Dictation

PTE algorithm is smart enough to scan your responses across multiple items types to check for consistency and then finally arrive at your written score. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## cooljapes

Hello Everyone ,

Need some advice, I wrote my Pte A on April 19th.Scores attached. 

1.Observation after exam was that I probably didn't do that well on listening so was worried that may be will miss out in listening. 
I felt all the other sections were very easy compared to the official scored mocks I completed. So felt gutted when I missed by 4 points in speaking. 
2. The mistakes I remember making in speaking were:
a. Missed few words in repeat sentence for 2 questions. 
b. Missed one short question. 
c. One describe image was an image which 
was of 2 maps, so may not have covered content fully but I remember that I covered it fluently without hesitations. 

Considering that I made more mistakes in speaking yet manged to secure 90 in speaking in the official mocks.I thought the above mistakes would still take me above 80 at least. But sadly I was wrong. So I have to make sure I don't make any mistakes next time. 

But there was another thing where I wanted some advice:

The other things which I can think of which may have reduced marks in speaking was that

1. In the Repeat sentence it looked like the recording started immediately within 1-2 secs where as in the mocks and practice that I had done ,I seemed to have around 3 Secs at least before I started. So took around 3-4 questions to realize I am starting late with a delay of 1-2 seconds. 
So could this have affected my total oral fluency?
I usually note down the first letters and then repeat based on that.
Based on your experiences can you tell me exactly how soon the recording started after the speaker completes the sentence.

2. In the mocks immediately after pressing next the recording stops and moves to next question but in the actual after next we get a dialog box to confirm and while I was clicking I could see that the recording bar was moving so that would have resulted in 2 secs extra where we are not speaking, I was not aware of this pop up dialog box so took some delay for couple of questions on confirming. Seems to be a small thing, but could this have mattered? And does the recording stop after we click next or not? 

3. Mic position was just around nose level, Should I just keep it at my mouth level next time. When I played back recording at different positions during set up I really could not find too much difference. 

In both the mocks I completed I had a oral fluency of 90 and 89 respectively but only 71 in actual test.
I have my next attempt scheduled on 24th April.

Would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

cooljapes said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> Need some advice, I wrote my Pte A on April 19th.Scores attached.
> 
> 1.Observation after exam was that I probably didn't do that well on listening so was worried that may be will miss out in listening.
> I felt all the other sections were very easy compared to the official scored mocks I completed. So felt gutted when I missed by 4 points in speaking.
> 2. The mistakes I remember making in speaking were:
> a. Missed few words in repeat sentence for 2 questions.
> b. Missed one short question.
> c. One describe image was an image which
> was of 2 maps, so may not have covered content fully but I remember that I covered it fluently without hesitations.
> 
> Considering that I made more mistakes in speaking yet manged to secure 90 in speaking in the official mocks.I thought the above mistakes would still take me above 80 at least. But sadly I was wrong. So I have to make sure I don't make any mistakes next time.
> 
> But there was another thing where I wanted some advice:
> 
> The other things which I can think of which may have reduced marks in speaking was that
> 
> 1. In the Repeat sentence it looked like the recording started immediately within 1-2 secs where as in the mocks and practice that I had done ,I seemed to have around 3 Secs at least before I started. So took around 3-4 questions to realize I am starting late with a delay of 1-2 seconds.
> So could this have affected my total oral fluency?
> I usually note down the first letters and then repeat based on that.
> Based on your experiences can you tell me exactly how soon the recording started after the speaker completes the sentence.
> 
> 2. In the mocks immediately after pressing next the recording stops and moves to next question but in the actual after next we get a dialog box to confirm and while I was clicking I could see that the recording bar was moving so that would have resulted in 2 secs extra where we are not speaking, I was not aware of this pop up dialog box so took some delay for couple of questions on confirming. Seems to be a small thing, but could this have mattered? And does the recording stop after we click next or not?
> 
> 3. Mic position was just around nose level, Should I just keep it at my mouth level next time. When I played back recording at different positions during set up I really could not find too much difference.
> 
> In both the mocks I completed I had a oral fluency of 90 and 89 respectively but only 71 in actual test.
> I have my next attempt scheduled on 24th April.
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I got 90 in speaking both times. Mic position should be 1 inch below your lips, close to chin, as that will not catch your breath and plosive sounds. I am sure that i got repeat sentences wrong and in describe image do not worry much about content. 
I did not fumble or stopped and maintained rhythm and pace. In read aloud i spoke like a news reader with emotions (tip: move your hands in read aloud with emotion).


----------



## cooljapes

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I got 90 in speaking both times. Mic position should be 1 inch below your lips, close to chin, as that will not catch your breath and plosive sounds. I am sure that i got repeat sentences wrong and in describe image do not worry much about content.
> I did not fumble or stopped and maintained rhythm and pace. In read aloud i spoke like a news reader with emotions (tip: move your hands in read aloud with emotion).


Thanks Anubhav.
That should be a factor as I kept the mic at around nose level.
Do you have any idea about the recording start time in repeat sentence , will 1 to 2 secs delay matter too much? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

cooljapes said:


> Thanks Anubhav.
> That should be a factor as I kept the mic at around nose level.
> Do you have any idea about the recording start time in repeat sentence , will 1 to 2 secs delay matter too much?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


There is no beep sound, hence i used to start as soon as i saw green bar. Another tip, i used to click next as soon as i finished and did not wait for bar to complete in any speaking task. The delay i think is of 2-3 seconds.


----------



## majjji

cooljapes said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> Need some advice, I wrote my Pte A on April 19th.Scores attached.
> 
> 1.Observation after exam was that I probably didn't do that well on listening so was worried that may be will miss out in listening.
> I felt all the other sections were very easy compared to the official scored mocks I completed. So felt gutted when I missed by 4 points in speaking.
> 2. The mistakes I remember making in speaking were:
> a. Missed few words in repeat sentence for 2 questions.
> b. Missed one short question.
> c. One describe image was an image which
> was of 2 maps, so may not have covered content fully but I remember that I covered it fluently without hesitations.
> 
> Considering that I made more mistakes in speaking yet manged to secure 90 in speaking in the official mocks.I thought the above mistakes would still take me above 80 at least. But sadly I was wrong. So I have to make sure I don't make any mistakes next time.
> 
> But there was another thing where I wanted some advice:
> 
> The other things which I can think of which may have reduced marks in speaking was that
> 
> 1. In the Repeat sentence it looked like the recording started immediately within 1-2 secs where as in the mocks and practice that I had done ,I seemed to have around 3 Secs at least before I started. So took around 3-4 questions to realize I am starting late with a delay of 1-2 seconds.
> So could this have affected my total oral fluency?
> I usually note down the first letters and then repeat based on that.
> Based on your experiences can you tell me exactly how soon the recording started after the speaker completes the sentence.
> 
> 2. In the mocks immediately after pressing next the recording stops and moves to next question but in the actual after next we get a dialog box to confirm and while I was clicking I could see that the recording bar was moving so that would have resulted in 2 secs extra where we are not speaking, I was not aware of this pop up dialog box so took some delay for couple of questions on confirming. Seems to be a small thing, but could this have mattered? And does the recording stop after we click next or not?
> 
> 3. Mic position was just around nose level, Should I just keep it at my mouth level next time. When I played back recording at different positions during set up I really could not find too much difference.
> 
> In both the mocks I completed I had a oral fluency of 90 and 89 respectively but only 71 in actual test.
> I have my next attempt scheduled on 24th April.
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


How many mock tests had you given? And what were the scores in all those. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit

Sorry for a stupid ques if it is , i see pte a scorecard above and see comm sec with 4 scores L/R/S/W and a section below called “enabling” , which one is used by aus pr authorities ? Thanks


----------



## cooljapes

majjji said:


> How many mock tests had you given? And what were the scores in all those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I gave two official Pearson's mock test:

Test A : L 87 R 81 S 90 W 78
Test B : L 89 R 81 S 82 W 81

Actual 1st : L 83 R 90 S 75 W 85
2nd attempt scheduled for 24th April. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

cooljapes said:


> I gave two official Pearson's mock test:
> 
> Test A : L 87 R 81 S 90 W 78
> Test B : L 89 R 81 S 82 W 81
> 
> Actual 1st : L 83 R 90 S 75 W 85
> 2nd attempt scheduled for 24th April.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You will of course get the exam as per these results.:israel:


----------



## anubhavsharma18

sc.mnit said:


> Sorry for a stupid ques if it is , i see pte a scorecard above and see comm sec with 4 scores L/R/S/W and a section below called “enabling” , which one is used by aus pr authorities ? Thanks


They consider only L/R/S/W scores


----------



## nimit.s

*Recent Essays topics ?*

It seems that at times, essays are repeated in the exams.
_Request friends who gave exam recently to share their essay topics + exam date._
This may be helpful for people who have their exam in coming days.
Did anyone got 2 essays in the exam ?

Thanks a lot..!!


----------



## JG

nimit.s said:


> It seems that at times, essays are repeated in the exams.
> _Request friends who gave exam recently to share their essay topics + exam date._
> This may be helpful for people who have their exam in coming days.
> Did anyone got 2 essays in the exam ?
> 
> Thanks a lot..!!


Most people are getting two essays:flypig:, one essay is rare.


----------



## nimit.s

josygeorge000 said:


> Most people are getting two essays:flypig:, one essay is rare.


Did you gave the exam ?
What were the topics in your case ?
Exam date ?


----------



## nimit.s

*PTE Scoring - Seems a big time scam now*



cooljapes said:


>


Quite surprised with the PTE scoring algorithm.
To me now PTE seems to be a big scam.
You had scored 85 in writing and mine was 72, although my all related enabling skills scores are more than you ? 

P.S : Buddy i'm not making any comparison with you, just that pissed off with the PTE scoring system. Hope you understand. I did saw couple of such anomalies in the past too.


----------



## aps26

cooljapes said:


> I gave two official Pearson's mock test:
> 
> Test A : L 87 R 81 S 90 W 78
> Test B : L 89 R 81 S 82 W 81
> 
> Actual 1st : L 83 R 90 S 75 W 85
> 2nd attempt scheduled for 24th April.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi, Can you please help me with some tips and tricks that you used for the exam? I need 79+ in all sections this time. 

I have appeared for PTE exam before following are the scores:

Actual 1st : L 80 R 81 S 74 W 84
Actual 2nd: L 59 R 76 S 63 W 57

3rd attempt scheduled for 29th April. 

I also appeared for the Pearson's mock tests and scored bad:

Test A : L 77 R 64 S 70 W 77
Test B : L 78 R 63 S 59 W 77


----------



## aps26

nimit.s said:


> Quite surprised with the PTE scoring algorithm.
> To me now PTE seems to be a big scam.
> You had scored 85 in writing and mine was 72, although my all related enabling skills scores are more than you ?
> 
> P.S : Buddy i'm not making any comparison with you, just that pissed off with the PTE scoring system. Hope you understand. I did saw couple of such anomalies in the past too.


That is very true. I do not understand the relation between enabling skills and the communicative skills. I have attempted PTE twice and the two sections are nowhere correlated.

Attempt-1:


----------



## combatant

Hello Everyone,
I want to know what is the significance of using templates in retell lecture and summarize the spoken text. For 79+ some people say templates reduces marks. like firstly the speaker say this, then he mention this, then he describe this, in conclusion etc. 

What is the best way to do these two tasks. As I have given PTE twice used templates but score 75 and 76 in writing.


----------



## sammy163

Friends : i am looking for online websites / any trainers who can evaluate my writing skills - SST, essay, SWT, please advise.


----------



## jpss

aps26 said:


> That is very true. I do not understand the relation between enabling skills and the communicative skills. I have attempted PTE twice and the two sections are nowhere correlated.
> 
> Attempt-1:


Hi,

What I can make out from this comparison is that enabling scores are only based on attempted questions that were answered perfectly and communicative skills are the actual scores which mean the result of all the *correct answers* we submit. 

Therefore, to my mind, we can just understand only the level of our individual subskills with enabling scores but we cannot argue why my communicative score is less while the enabling score is high. Experts, please correct me if I am wrong here.

By the way, how did you perform your recent test, did you answer all the questions correctly or you missed any part or you were not sure about any parts of your answers?

Thanks


----------



## jpss

combatant said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to know what is the significance of using templates in retell lecture and summarize the spoken text. For 79+ some people say templates reduces marks. like firstly the speaker say this, then he mention this, then he describe this, in conclusion etc.
> 
> What is the best way to do these two tasks. As I have given PTE twice used templates but score 75 and 76 in writing.


Hi,

How did you answer in your last 2 attempts, did you just replace the KEYWORD1, 2, 3... with 2 or 3 words from what you noted from the actual lecture or 2 or 3 phrases from your own words rather than taking the exact word from the prompt?

Because, if you watch a video from E2Language for *Summarize Spoken Text* you see that Jay would clearly compare three types of answers and its score, from that which type would resemble your answer?

Thanks


----------



## anubhavsharma18

nimit.s said:


> Quite surprised with the PTE scoring algorithm.
> To me now PTE seems to be a big scam.
> You had scored 85 in writing and mine was 72, although my all related enabling skills scores are more than you ?
> 
> P.S : Buddy i'm not making any comparison with you, just that pissed off with the PTE scoring system. Hope you understand. I did saw couple of such anomalies in the past too.


I got 82 in writing second time but my spelling were only 15 and i am definitely sure that my spellings were fine as after 1st attempt i used Grammarly to find my mistakes and spelling were not my weak point. It seems that either their enabling skills calculation is messed up or they just want to earn some extra bucks.

I did not use template for essay and focused more on content.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

combatant said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to know what is the significance of using templates in retell lecture and summarize the spoken text. For 79+ some people say templates reduces marks. like firstly the speaker say this, then he mention this, then he describe this, in conclusion etc.
> 
> What is the best way to do these two tasks. As I have given PTE twice used templates but score 75 and 76 in writing.


Templates contain keywords which computer is looking for in your response. For example, If at the end of your you start you last sentence with "In conclusion" then computer would know that you have concluded your response. Also beware, do not rely too much on templates which are like fill in the blanks as they will confuse you more, instead look for keywords to use in opening sentence, in examples, conclusion.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

nimit.s said:


> It seems that at times, essays are repeated in the exams.
> _Request friends who gave exam recently to share their essay topics + exam date._
> This may be helpful for people who have their exam in coming days.
> Did anyone got 2 essays in the exam ?
> 
> Thanks a lot..!!


I got 1 essay in 1st attempt and 2 second and all were from the list below
36 PTE Essay List: March-2018 - PTE Sprinters


----------



## Irene123

jpss said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I greatly appreciate your determination and you seem to be making good progress in all the modules except your 6th attempt which implies that success is just round the corner.
> 
> To my mind, significantly dropped scores on *(G 62 & OF 63)* impacted your Speaking and Writing scores and I don't think spelling is an issue since many have scored 79+ despite their poor spelling score(I don't know how it works though).
> 
> Identify and post the specific subsections(question types) that you are struggling with so as to get precise advise from experts rather than seeking tips for the whole.
> 
> Did you try anything new in your 6th attempt, in the sense the way of answering otherwise go back and figure it out what was wrong?
> 
> Please also share how you improved your scores notably *Speaking and Reading* such as where you lagged and what did help you to overcome those gray area.
> 
> Thanks



In my 5th attempt, I placed my mic at the nose level. I tried to speak as fast as possible without pause, go as fluency as possible and I only needed half of the time given to finish most speaking questions. For my reading, families with collocation and grammar rules help me a lot. 

Yes, I lost my concentration and the questions were significant hard at the 6th attempt.
I got a lot of new and difficult vocabulary in read aloud, retell lecture, summary spoken text. 

May I ask how to overcome unknown words/ vocabulary/terminology in the exam?


----------



## Adelaidean

I attempted the Mock test C reading section and there were only 15 questions and time allowed was 41 minutes. However, I have heard that in real exam there will be only 30 minutes for 15 questions. How much is this true?


----------



## majjji

cooljapes said:


> I gave two official Pearson's mock test:
> 
> Test A : L 87 R 81 S 90 W 78
> Test B : L 89 R 81 S 82 W 81
> 
> Actual 1st : L 83 R 90 S 75 W 85
> 2nd attempt scheduled for 24th April.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It is always argued that mock tests are pretty hard and actual test is easier as compared to mocks. Did you find actual test easier than your mocks?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

AussiDreamer said:


> I attempted the Mock test C reading section and there were only 15 questions and time allowed was 41 minutes. However, I have heard that in real exam there will be only 30 minutes for 15 questions. How much is this true?


Reading Section is where number of questions is between 15-20 and the time allowed is 32-41 minutes.


----------



## aps26

jpss said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I can make out from this comparison is that enabling scores are only based on attempted questions that were answered perfectly and communicative skills are the actual scores which mean the result of all the *correct answers* we submit.
> 
> Therefore, to my mind, we can just understand only the level of our individual subskills with enabling scores but we cannot argue why my communicative score is less while the enabling score is high. Experts, please correct me if I am wrong here.
> 
> By the way, how did you perform your recent test, did you answer all the questions correctly or you missed any part or you were not sure about any parts of your answers?
> 
> Thanks


I believe you might be right. In my second attempt, I ran out of time and could not attempt even a single Write from Dictation. So I might have lost overall marks in Writing and Listening. However, the enabling skills (eg. Written Discourse where I scored 90) might have been evaluated on basis of the essay and SWT sections. Just wondering!:rain:


----------



## aps26

How should be read an year in Read Aloud / Describe Image sections?

Example:
2014 - Should it be read as "Twenty Fourteen" or "Two Thousand and Fourteen" ?


----------



## insider580

aps26 said:


> How should be read an year in Read Aloud / Describe Image sections?
> 
> Example:
> 2014 - Should it be read as "Twenty Fourteen" or "Two Thousand and Fourteen" ?


I would read it as "Year two thousand and fourteen"


----------



## jpss

insider580 said:


> I would read it as "Year two thousand and fourteen"


Hi insider580,

How is your preparation going on and when are you planning to sit for the exam?

How did you dramatically improve your reading score in your 3rd attempt as I can see from your signature?

What was difficult or what did you not do well before in your reading and what is giving you a helping hand to increase your score?

Thanks


----------



## insider580

jpss said:


> Hi insider580,
> 
> How is your preparation going on and when are you planning to sit for the exam?
> 
> How did you dramatically improve your reading score in your 3rd attempt as I can see from your signature?
> 
> What was difficult or what did you not do well before in your reading and what is giving you a helping hand to increase your score?
> 
> Thanks


I did a lot of practice bro. Worked a lot on my re-order paragraph and also made a habit of reading small topics everyday, regularly.


----------



## jpss

Irene123 said:


> In my 5th attempt, I placed my mic at the nose level. I tried to speak as fast as possible without pause, go as fluency as possible and I only needed half of the time given to finish most speaking questions. For my reading, families with collocation and grammar rules help me a lot.
> 
> Yes, I lost my concentration and the questions were significant hard at the 6th attempt.
> I got a lot of new and difficult vocabulary in read aloud, retell lecture, summary spoken text.
> 
> May I ask how to overcome unknown words/ vocabulary/terminology in the exam?


Well, you could replace those unknown or words that are quite challenging to pronounce with words that sound similar rather than being silent or fumbling. In the light of this, although we lose score for *content*, we could still maintain our *fluency *so as to get full score for the oral fluency.


----------



## nimit.s

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I got 1 essay in 1st attempt and 2 second and all were from the list below
> 36 PTE Essay List: March-2018 - PTE Sprinters


Thanks Anubhav for sharing this to us.
Indeed its important to help get better scores.
Hence i had asked in this forum. Luckily only you replied


----------



## andrearios

cooljapes said:


> I gave two official Pearson's mock test:
> 
> Test A : L 87 R 81 S 90 W 78
> Test B : L 89 R 81 S 82 W 81
> 
> Actual 1st : L 83 R 90 S 75 W 85
> 2nd attempt scheduled for 24th April.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi

I am going to take the test the same day as you 24th of April, but I live near to the south polo so there is a difference of 13 hours between you and me, please can you share with me what do you remember about the test. 

best luck to you


----------



## mike129

Ok, guys, I got the result of my last attempt in PTE, I guess that is it for me enough wasting money and time and Australia isn't taking many immigrants anyways....My 6th attempt and last attempt are L83 R72 S90 W67... I will not try again, but anyways thank you all for your support, it was nice meeting you all on this forum.


----------



## Ptera

mike129 said:


> Ok, guys, I got the result of my last attempt in PTE, I guess that is it for me enough wasting money and time and Australia isn't taking many immigrants anyways....My 6th attempt and last attempt are L83 R72 S90 W67... I will not try again, but anyways thank you all for your support, it was nice meeting you all on this forum.


Hello my friend! I know how it is.. I needed 7 attempts (see below my results). I tell you something. If 79+ will give u a direct ticket to AU with immediate invite or at least in couple of months, then I wouldn´t give up! Look, this money you can easily earn within a month or two in Australia. So it´s like an investement in your future..
But if 79+ wouldn´t give you 100% invite, I would wait for July to see what will happen.. But don´t say that you give up. You will maybe regret it one day. Don´t give up bro because you´re so close..

My scores:

14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


----------



## Yadsohal

Ptera said:


> Hello my friend! I know how it is.. I needed 7 attempts (see below my results). I tell you something. If 79+ will give u a direct ticket to AU with immediate invite or at least in couple of months, then I wouldn´t give up! Look, this money you can easily earn within a month or two in Australia. So it´s like an investement in your future..
> But if 79+ wouldn´t give you 100% invite, I would wait for July to see what will happen.. But don´t say that you give up. You will maybe regret it one day. Don´t give up bro because you´re so close..
> 
> My scores:
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


Yes, never give up. Try again and again till the time you get required score. 79+


----------



## insider580

Ptera said:


> Hello my friend! I know how it is.. I needed 7 attempts (see below my results). I tell you something. If 79+ will give u a direct ticket to AU with immediate invite or at least in couple of months, then I wouldn´t give up! Look, this money you can easily earn within a month or two in Australia. So it´s like an investement in your future..
> But if 79+ wouldn´t give you 100% invite, I would wait for July to see what will happen.. But don´t say that you give up. You will maybe regret it one day. Don´t give up bro because you´re so close..
> 
> My scores:
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


I can tell all of you guys that this guy is my inspiration. Just read his story and you will know what hard work, not giving up and achieving your dream means. So yes, don't give up !!


----------



## Abhi

mike129 said:


> Ok, guys, I got the result of my last attempt in PTE, I guess that is it for me enough wasting money and time and Australia isn't taking many immigrants anyways....My 6th attempt and last attempt are L83 R72 S90 W67... I will not try again, but anyways thank you all for your support, it was nice meeting you all on this forum.


Never ever give up on your dreams man! PTE-A is not a test of pass / fail, all that you need is 79+ (no less, no more) in each section and it is not a rocket science. All of the members have gone through this painful journey. Take it as a challenge mate, all along the way think of it as a journey that helped you improve your overall English ability. One day you will look back and laugh at these attempts, and remember the journey was worth much more than investing another 200 odd $s in Pearson's a/c. Gear up and prepare to knock that PTE-A out of the way in your 7th attempt.


----------



## kingkotb

majjji said:


> It is always argued that mock tests are pretty hard and actual test is easier as compared to mocks. Did you find actual test easier than your mocks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I don't believe this is true as my result came similar to the mocks tests:

Mock test A: L66 R56 S66 W62
Mock test B: L70 R68 S71 W68

PTE-A: L72 R67 S66 W70

As you can see, there is no much difference. But yes, Mock Test A is harder than Mock Test B and the real exam. my overall experience, I found the exam different than the mock tests in some parts, especially speaking otherwise it is pretty similar.


----------



## Ptera

insider580 said:


> I can tell all of you guys that this guy is my inspiration. Just read his story and you will know what hard work, not giving up and achieving your dream means. So yes, don't give up !!


Thank you buddy for your kind words. And my inspiration was this guy from Russia:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2176.html#post13659761


----------



## insider580

Ptera said:


> Thank you buddy for your kind words. And my inspiration was this guy from Russia:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2176.html#post13659761


Yeah i remember his remarkable journey to success. Everyone of us is having an inspiration. We inspire someone, somewhere. In one way or the other !!


----------



## JG

Guys, I have a doubt, people are telling the questions have been changed from March 18 onward. The teaching websites are making money out of it by saying that they have the questions with them. I don't think this is so. If you study hard for the exam then you will get through. If anyone recently appeared in exam can help out this issue it will be helpful for everyone on this forum. I have read that the questions asked in the new style is easier. 
Please anyone who wrote the exam in April can confirm this? 
Come on guys help each other and go forward.


----------



## Abhi

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, I have a doubt, people are telling the questions have been changed from March 18 onward. The teaching websites are making money out of it by saying that they have the questions with them. I don't think this is so. If you study hard for the exam then you will get through. If anyone recently appeared in exam can help out this issue it will be helpful for everyone on this forum. I have read that the questions asked in the new style is easier.
> Please anyone who wrote the exam in April can confirm this?
> Come on guys help each other and go forward.


There is no change in the exam pattern at all, who is circulating this fake news? 

Also, don't fret about the exam getting easy or tough, just practice and do your best. If not, you must have your lessons learned from the last attempt to improve your scores and achieve your target score. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

nabhilash said:


> There is no change in the exam pattern at all, who is circulating this fake news?
> 
> Also, don't fret about the exam getting easy or tough, just practice and do your best. If not, you must have your lessons learned from the last attempt to improve your scores and achieve your target score.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Please grasp the meaning correctly, i mean the questions (repeated)not the pattern.


----------



## SG

Ptera said:


> Hello my friend! I know how it is.. I needed 7 attempts (see below my results). I tell you something. If 79+ will give u a direct ticket to AU with immediate invite or at least in couple of months, then I wouldn´t give up! Look, this money you can easily earn within a month or two in Australia. So it´s like an investement in your future..
> But if 79+ wouldn´t give you 100% invite, I would wait for July to see what will happen.. But don´t say that you give up. You will maybe regret it one day. Don´t give up bro because you´re so close..
> 
> My scores:
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


Congratulations @Ptera. Well said!


----------



## hoandang

Ptera said:


> Hello my friend! I know how it is.. I needed 7 attempts (see below my results). I tell you something. If 79+ will give u a direct ticket to AU with immediate invite or at least in couple of months, then I wouldn´t give up! Look, this money you can easily earn within a month or two in Australia. So it´s like an investement in your future..
> But if 79+ wouldn´t give you 100% invite, I would wait for July to see what will happen.. But don´t say that you give up. You will maybe regret it one day. Don´t give up bro because you´re so close..
> 
> My scores:
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


Well said brother. By the way, how did you manage to take the exam every month like that? I have tried it but it was always full and I had to wait like 2 months for the next test.


----------



## andreyx108b

hoandang said:


> Well said brother. By the way, how did you manage to take the exam every month like that? I have tried it but it was always full and I had to wait like 2 months for the next test.




I would advise to try every 2 weeks, it keeps you in the exam mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

josygeorge000 said:


> Please grasp the meaning correctly, i mean the questions (repeated)not the pattern.


Please re-read what you wrote and then comment. Focus on your preparation rather than baseless fiction. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

andreyx108b said:


> I would advise to try every 2 weeks, it keeps you in the exam mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to do that but the calendar is packed to do so? I heard there is a service that helps test takers to book their desire day, not sure if its a fraud.


----------



## SG

andreyx108b said:


> I would advise to try every 2 weeks, it keeps you in the exam mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well said Andre. Keep practicing is the key to clear the PTE with 20 points. Be in the exam mode, as rightly said.


----------



## Ptera

hoandang said:


> Well said brother. By the way, how did you manage to take the exam every month like that? I have tried it but it was always full and I had to wait like 2 months for the next test.


Thanks buddy. I don´t know where you live but in Germany this exam is not so popular, so I was able to book every month..


----------



## Ptera

andreyx108b said:


> I would advise to try every 2 weeks, it keeps you in the exam mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must admit that after 4-5 attempts you´re so exhausted and you just need to relax after the exam for at least two weeks and then start again to prepare for the next two.. One month break was a good time between the exams for me..


----------



## cooljapes

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I got 90 in speaking both times. Mic position should be 1 inch below your lips, close to chin, as that will not catch your breath and plosive sounds. I am sure that i got repeat sentences wrong and in describe image do not worry much about content.
> I did not fumble or stopped and maintained rhythm and pace. In read aloud i spoke like a news reader with emotions (tip: move your hands in read aloud with emotion).


Thanks Anubhav for your suggestion for mic position. Got my result for my second attempt which i gave yesterday and got 79+.

Attempt 2 : L 90 R 90 S 88 W 88

Oral fluency increased to 90 from 71.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

cooljapes said:


> Thanks Anubhav for your suggestion for mic position. Got my result for my second attempt which i gave yesterday and got 79+.
> 
> Attempt 2 : L 90 R 90 S 88 W 88
> 
> Oral fluency increased to 90 from 71.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

cooljapes said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 90 in speaking both times. Mic position should be 1 inch below your lips, close to chin, as that will not catch your breath and plosive sounds. I am sure that i got repeat sentences wrong and in describe image do not worry much about content.
> I did not fumble or stopped and maintained rhythm and pace. In read aloud i spoke like a news reader with emotions (tip: move your hands in read aloud with emotion).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Anubhav for your suggestion for mic position. Got my result for my second attempt which i gave yesterday and got 79+.
> 
> Attempt 2 : L 90 R 90 S 88 W 88
> 
> Oral fluency increased to 90 from 71.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!
Please share your tips and strategies..


----------



## jpss

cooljapes said:


> Thanks Anubhav for your suggestion for mic position. Got my result for my second attempt which i gave yesterday and got 79+.
> 
> Attempt 2 : L 90 R 90 S 88 W 88
> 
> Oral fluency increased to 90 from 71.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Oh great man, Congratulations  and all the best for your further steps.


----------



## cooljapes

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> Please share your tips and strategies..


Thanks.

Just followed the same tips given in this forum.

1.About mic position, for some people mic at nose level worked, but didn't work for me,so missed out by 4 points in my first speaking attempt. So based on your voice you need to figure out which mic position works for you. We should use the scored tests from Pearson to figure this out.
2. For retell lecture / SST I used Jay's E2E language template,so I was able to finish SST in just 6 mins.
3.Essay - Steve's template, we can modify this slightly to use for any type of essay and this too will save a lot of time. Got 2 essays, completed it in - 15 mins and spent 5 mins fully for review. For me 5 mins was must for review. 
4 Describe image- Used Pte zone templates. Was initially hesitating a lot, using this made me fluent as I know exactly what I am going to talk. And did the most practice in my preparation for this section. 
5. Use of grammarly to find the common mistakes and correct those. 
5. Completing official mock test gave me confidence, so its definitely worth it. 
6. Also got 36 unscored mock test from Ptevoucher.in because I purchased the voucher from them. This was very useful for practice. Helps manage time too, and the quality for test is good too.
 All the best. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

cooljapes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just followed the same tips given in this forum.
> 
> 1.About mic position, for some people mic at nose level worked, but didn't work for me,so missed out by 4 points in my first speaking attempt. So based on your voice you need to figure out which mic position works for you. We should use the scored tests from Pearson to figure this out.
> 2. For retell lecture / SST I used Jay's E2E language template,so I was able to finish SST in just 6 mins.
> 3.Essay - Steve's template, we can modify this slightly to use for any type of essay and this too will save a lot of time. Got 2 essays, completed it in - 15 mins and spent 5 mins fully for review. For me 5 mins was must for review.
> 4 Describe image- Used Pte zone templates. Was initially hesitating a lot, using this made me fluent as I know exactly what I am going to talk. And did the most practice in my preparation for this section.
> 5. Use of grammarly to find the common mistakes and correct those.
> 5. Completing official mock test gave me confidence, so its definitely worth it.
> 6. Also got 36 unscored mock test from Ptevoucher.in because I purchased the voucher from them. This was very useful for practice. Helps manage time too, and the quality for test is good too.
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Thanks a million for your succinct write up and appreciate it.


----------



## Abhi_

cooljapes said:


> Thanks Anubhav for your suggestion for mic position. Got my result for my second attempt which i gave yesterday and got 79+.
> 
> Attempt 2 : L 90 R 90 S 88 W 88
> 
> Oral fluency increased to 90 from 71.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!

I appeared for exam today at Chandigarh, very doubtful in speaking section due to lot of noise and hesitations in DI and RE-tell lecture.

Fingers crossed for result as I need 65 all to submit EOI for 489


----------



## JG

Regardless of whether you have passed or not please help each other for the exam. 

I found the updated essay questions in the following link.
36 PTE Essay List: March-2018 - PTE Sprinters


----------



## JG

cooljapes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just followed the same tips given in this forum.
> 
> 1.About mic position, for some people mic at nose level worked, but didn't work for me,so missed out by 4 points in my first speaking attempt. So based on your voice you need to figure out which mic position works for you. We should use the scored tests from Pearson to figure this out.
> 2. For retell lecture / SST I used Jay's E2E language template,so I was able to finish SST in just 6 mins.
> 3.Essay - Steve's template, we can modify this slightly to use for any type of essay and this too will save a lot of time. Got 2 essays, completed it in - 15 mins and spent 5 mins fully for review. For me 5 mins was must for review.
> 4 Describe image- Used Pte zone templates. Was initially hesitating a lot, using this made me fluent as I know exactly what I am going to talk. And did the most practice in my preparation for this section.
> 5. Use of grammarly to find the common mistakes and correct those.
> 5. Completing official mock test gave me confidence, so its definitely worth it.
> 6. Also got 36 unscored mock test from Ptevoucher.in because I purchased the voucher from them. This was very useful for practice. Helps manage time too, and the quality for test is good too.
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Who dont you share the essay topics as well?


----------



## Abhi_

My Essays:
1) Increased Life Expectancy, curse or blessing.
2) Instead of large number of exams for school students, they should focus on learning. Agree or disagree.
SST:
1) Structure of DNA and other not able to recall


----------



## cooljapes

josygeorge000 said:


> Who dont you share the essay topics as well?


Below were my essay topics:
1. Universities deducting marks for late submission. View and recommendations. 

2.Employment during student life- opinions if good or bad in today's life. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrearios

hi everyone.

I took the test and I keep failing in writing for 3 or 4 points. I used templates and I am wondering if that affects my score? ( Spelling and gramma 90 )


----------



## rajjishraj

Hi guys,

Need a big favour. My listening and reading scores are always between 70 & 75.
I am targetting for 79+. Any tips to improve the score in these sections.


----------



## JG

rajjishraj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need a big favour. My listening and reading scores are always between 70 & 75.
> I am targetting for 79+. Any tips to improve the score in these sections.


Listening is improved by doing what the setion title says, liten listen listen always to english example, bbc, news, radio. Understand the meaning.

Reading is practise, read a lot of articles or news or something that is written in academic language. But this section takes little time to improve not like other sections.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All,

Please give me suggestions to score 65 in all.

L : 61
S : 55
R : 66
W : 68

Gr : 54
OF : 44
Pr : 42
Sp : 23
Vo : 65
WD : 59

I have got 7 bands in Ielts, my English is not as bad as the result shows.


----------



## JG

Hi all, any one purchased pte support materials they are saying latest updated questions are with them.


----------



## JG

1. Clinical placement in nursing prepares students for professional practice.

2. Scientific benefit to space exploration is frequently questioned.

3. The most striking thing about this budget of smartphone cannot be seen on its face.

4. Many students are so scared of writing essays, because they never learned how.

5. People with active lifestyle are less likely to die early or to have major illness.

6. The development in the information technology has greatly changed the way people work.

7. Eating too much can lead to many healthy problems

8. The author is currently the Professor at the Cambridge university.

9. Biographic information should be removed before the publication of the results.

10. In consultation with your supervisor, your thesis is approved by faculty committee.

11. Our log books make up five per cent of total marks.

12. In this library, reserve collection books can be borrowed for up to three hours.

13. The museum is closed on Thursday mornings every month.

14. You have to learn how to use the library to save your time.

15. The ways in which people communicate are constantly changing.

16. Geography is generally divided into two branches: human and physical.

17. Please note, submission deadlines are only negotiable in exceptional circumstances.

18. You may need to purchase an academic gown before the commencement.

19. Good research delivers practical benefits for real people.

20. The railway made long-distance travel possible for everyone.

21. The city's founder created a set of rules that became to law.

22. Safety glasses should be worn while doing experiments in the lab.

23. The teacher asked the group to commence the task.

24. Most scientists believe that climate change threatens lives on the earth.

25. Important details in the article are missing from the summary.

26. The untapped potential of using the sun is enormous.

27. The plight of wildlife has been ignored by developers.

28. Traffic is the main cause for pollution in main cities.

29. Radio is a popular form of entertainment throughout the world.

30. The exam system has been upgraded due to professional exams.

31. She used to be an editor of student's newspaper.

32. Parents are financially responsible for their children until they reach adulthood.

33. It is important for students to keep up with the deadlines.

34. We study science and appreciate the world around us.

35. Making a mistake is fine as long as you learned from it.

36. The business plan seminar includes an internship with a local firm.

37. Please visit the website for the information about the opening times.

38. Your lowest quiz grade has been omitted from the calculations.

39. The nation achieved prosperity by opening its exports for trade.

40. The lecturer tomorrow will discuss the educational policy in the United States.

41. In Europe, the political pressure is similar regarding globalisation.

42. Most of the students have not considered this issue before.

43. Chemistry building is located at the entrace to campus.

44. The history of this university is a long and interesting one.

45. Scientists are always asking government for money.

46. Native speakers are exempted by their language tests in their own languages.

47. The study of archaeology requires extensive international field work.

48. The university seeks the funds for renovation of the theater.

49. An archaeologist's new discovery stands out in previous overlooked foundations.

50. The article illustrates a number of interesting experiments.


----------



## JG

josygeorge000 said:


> 1. Clinical placement in nursing prepares students for professional practice.
> 
> 2. Scientific benefit to space exploration is frequently questioned.
> 
> 3. The most striking thing about this budget of smartphone cannot be seen on its face.
> 
> 4. Many students are so scared of writing essays, because they never learned how.
> 
> 5. People with active lifestyle are less likely to die early or to have major illness.
> 
> 6. The development in the information technology has greatly changed the way people work.
> 
> 7. Eating too much can lead to many healthy problems
> 
> 8. The author is currently the Professor at the Cambridge university.
> 
> 9. Biographic information should be removed before the publication of the results.
> 
> 10. In consultation with your supervisor, your thesis is approved by faculty committee.
> 
> 11. Our log books make up five per cent of total marks.
> 
> 12. In this library, reserve collection books can be borrowed for up to three hours.
> 
> 13. The museum is closed on Thursday mornings every month.
> 
> 14. You have to learn how to use the library to save your time.
> 
> 15. The ways in which people communicate are constantly changing.
> 
> 16. Geography is generally divided into two branches: human and physical.
> 
> 17. Please note, submission deadlines are only negotiable in exceptional circumstances.
> 
> 18. You may need to purchase an academic gown before the commencement.
> 
> 19. Good research delivers practical benefits for real people.
> 
> 20. The railway made long-distance travel possible for everyone.
> 
> 21. The city's founder created a set of rules that became to law.
> 
> 22. Safety glasses should be worn while doing experiments in the lab.
> 
> 23. The teacher asked the group to commence the task.
> 
> 24. Most scientists believe that climate change threatens lives on the earth.
> 
> 25. Important details in the article are missing from the summary.
> 
> 26. The untapped potential of using the sun is enormous.
> 
> 27. The plight of wildlife has been ignored by developers.
> 
> 28. Traffic is the main cause for pollution in main cities.
> 
> 29. Radio is a popular form of entertainment throughout the world.
> 
> 30. The exam system has been upgraded due to professional exams.
> 
> 31. She used to be an editor of student's newspaper.
> 
> 32. Parents are financially responsible for their children until they reach adulthood.
> 
> 33. It is important for students to keep up with the deadlines.
> 
> 34. We study science and appreciate the world around us.
> 
> 35. Making a mistake is fine as long as you learned from it.
> 
> 36. The business plan seminar includes an internship with a local firm.
> 
> 37. Please visit the website for the information about the opening times.
> 
> 38. Your lowest quiz grade has been omitted from the calculations.
> 
> 39. The nation achieved prosperity by opening its exports for trade.
> 
> 40. The lecturer tomorrow will discuss the educational policy in the United States.
> 
> 41. In Europe, the political pressure is similar regarding globalisation.
> 
> 42. Most of the students have not considered this issue before.
> 
> 43. Chemistry building is located at the entrace to campus.
> 
> 44. The history of this university is a long and interesting one.
> 
> 45. Scientists are always asking government for money.
> 
> 46. Native speakers are exempted by their language tests in their own languages.
> 
> 47. The study of archaeology requires extensive international field work.
> 
> 48. The university seeks the funds for renovation of the theater.
> 
> 49. An archaeologist's new discovery stands out in previous overlooked foundations.
> 
> 50. The article illustrates a number of interesting experiments.



Has anyone seen this questions recently?


----------



## tofy79

cooljapes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just followed the same tips given in this forum.
> 
> 1.About mic position, for some people mic at nose level worked, but didn't work for me,so missed out by 4 points in my first speaking attempt. So based on your voice you need to figure out which mic position works for you. We should use the scored tests from Pearson to figure this out.
> 2. For retell lecture / SST I used Jay's E2E language template,so I was able to finish SST in just 6 mins.
> 3.Essay - Steve's template, we can modify this slightly to use for any type of essay and this too will save a lot of time. Got 2 essays, completed it in - 15 mins and spent 5 mins fully for review. For me 5 mins was must for review.
> 4 Describe image- Used Pte zone templates. Was initially hesitating a lot, using this made me fluent as I know exactly what I am going to talk. And did the most practice in my preparation for this section.
> 5. Use of grammarly to find the common mistakes and correct those.
> 5. Completing official mock test gave me confidence, so its definitely worth it.
> 6. Also got 36 unscored mock test from Ptevoucher.in because I purchased the voucher from them. This was very useful for practice. Helps manage time too, and the quality for test is good too.
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Regarding "3.Essay - Steve's template"

please share with me this Essay Steve Template as I never heard about it before this time!!!

Thanks


----------



## dipanshub

cooljapes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just followed the same tips given in this forum.
> 
> 1.About mic position, for some people mic at nose level worked, but didn't work for me,so missed out by 4 points in my first speaking attempt. So based on your voice you need to figure out which mic position works for you. We should use the scored tests from Pearson to figure this out.
> 2. For retell lecture / SST I used Jay's E2E language template,so I was able to finish SST in just 6 mins.
> 3.Essay - Steve's template, we can modify this slightly to use for any type of essay and this too will save a lot of time. Got 2 essays, completed it in - 15 mins and spent 5 mins fully for review. For me 5 mins was must for review.
> 4 Describe image- Used Pte zone templates. Was initially hesitating a lot, using this made me fluent as I know exactly what I am going to talk. And did the most practice in my preparation for this section.
> 5. Use of grammarly to find the common mistakes and correct those.
> 5. Completing official mock test gave me confidence, so its definitely worth it.
> 6. Also got 36 unscored mock test from Ptevoucher.in because I purchased the voucher from them. This was very useful for practice. Helps manage time too, and the quality for test is good too.
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi, As you mentioned the essay template, could you please share your customized essay template which you used during the exam? I am having difficulty writing an essay in 20 min. with some time to review the grammer and spell check.


----------



## cooljapes

tofy79 said:


> Regarding "3.Essay - Steve's template"
> 
> please share with me this Essay Steve Template as I never heard about it before this time!!!
> 
> Thanks


The PDF was material which I received from below:

https://ptepreparation.com/ultimate-pte-preparation-freeresources



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tofy79

cooljapes said:


> The PDF was material which I received from below:
> 
> https://ptepreparation.com/ultimate-pte-preparation-freeresources
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your prompt response,
but seem It's paid web site and i guess to get the targeted one i have to pay them for the same!!!


----------



## tofy79

tofy79 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response,
> but seem It's paid web site and i guess to get the targeted one i have to pay them for the same!!!


Just Small update and correction,

when i registered which is free, they automatically sent the essay template as pdf file


Thanks again


----------



## cooljapes

tofy79 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response,
> but seem It's paid web site and i guess to get the targeted one i have to pay them for the same!!!


You can sign up for free , once you sign up, you will receive the template which I used through email. 

Since it is their material, it it wouldn't be fair for me to directly distribute the material , so I have given you the link. Hope you can understand. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Guys, dont pay money to a website called pte-support they are scammers. one of my friend got chaeted.


----------



## tofy79

As informed I got the template, Many Thanks Again dear CoolJapes


----------



## cooljapes

tofy79 said:


> As informed I got the template, Many Thanks Again dear CoolJapes


Please note that is an agree disagree template, but you can use this for nearly any type or essay.
Just practice with this in timed conditions for different types of essays , try to finish in 15-16 mins and then use remaining time for review. 

Then copy ur essay onto grammarly and check for common mistakes you make and correct them.

Check some videos for correct usage of commas and articles from YouTube Channel : Pte gate 

Also check E2 language essay structure, that is also useful.

These were the items I prepared for writing.
All the best. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

Watch below video for proper use of , ; and :
I found it really helpful


----------



## GSM82

Hello guys,

Took the test yesterday for the 3rd time and finally got 79+ in all!!

Listening 83
Reading 90
Speaking 90 
Writing 88

Overall 90

Only Spelling was below 80, all other Enabling Skills were 80+.

Keep working guys and you will get it!


----------



## vinayge

GSM82 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Took the test yesterday for the 3rd time and finally got 79+ in all!!
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 88
> 
> Overall 90
> 
> Only Spelling was below 80, all other Enabling Skills were 80+.
> 
> Keep working guys and you will get it!


Hi GSM82,

Can you provide some tips for each of the modules. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## jpss

GSM82 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Took the test yesterday for the 3rd time and finally got 79+ in all!!
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 88
> 
> Overall 90
> 
> Only Spelling was below 80, all other Enabling Skills were 80+.
> 
> Keep working guys and you will get it!


Congratulations  and all the best for your next steps !!

What was your challenging part in Listening that delayed your success and how did you overcome that?

Please share overall what worked and failed *(methods and ways of answering)* to achieve this target in all three attempts.

Last but not least, what are all the materials did you use for the practice? I knew that we can find an overwhelming amount of materials in this thread but if there are any new materials which people do not aware of it that will be helpful for those who run out of them and is in search of new sources.

Thanks


----------



## jpss

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Watch below video for proper use of , ; and :
> I found it really helpful
> 
> 
> PUNCTUATION MASTERCLASS - Learn Punctuation Easily in 30 Minutes - Comma, Semicolon, Period, Etc. - YouTube


Thanks a bundle Anubhave for the sharing. This is of paramount importance not only to the Essay but also notably to SWT.


----------



## GSM82

vinayge said:


> Hi GSM82,
> 
> Can you provide some tips for each of the modules.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Yes sure! I'm not a expert but i'll describe what i did.

First of all i used all methods from E2 Language with some adaptations, it's what worked best for me. I work in an english speaking environment and this helps to a certain point. (my boss is Indian by the way )

*Listening*

SST - Used method from E2 language, take notes smartly, i could take so many notes that had problems writing less than 70 words every time. So i had to be more concise, that's important. 

MCMA, SMW, MCSA and HCS - Listen and don't take notes, just truly listen and try to understand the message, look for details. Firstly, i tried to take notes while listening and several times got lost or didn't notice some details. Specially for MCMA, don't try to guess what you don't know, if you are sure that one option is correct and isn't sure about the other options go just with the one you know, it's better to receive 1 point than 0 as this question have negative marks.

FIB - Just listen carefully and expand your vocabulary for words that you're not used to. I wrote directly on the blank and pressed tab to move to the next blank. Pretty straightforward. 

HIW - The easiest for me, listen carefully and follow the text with your pointer, specially if the speaker talks very fast, don't look back or you'll get lost, be careful to not select the wrong words as this question has negative marks. 

WFD - For me what worked instead of listening and writing as instructed by E2 Language, i wrote as i was listening but just words with meaning. If the sentence was "The maths class changed from 10:00 to 10:30" i would write something like "maths class changed 10 1030" and at the end fix the sentence including the articles, prepositions, punctuation and etc. If the sentence has long words abbreviate it and then fix it, i had the word "ACKNOWLEDGE" this time, just wrote "ACKNO". Got the phrase correct more than 90% of times.

For listening in general, which was my most deficient skill, i started watching movies or videos with english subtitles, or even without it while using headphones, to train my hearing. I had trouble specially with Multiple Choice questions, so i had to practice very very much.

*Reading*

It's the easiest part for me. Never had to much trouble with it, just followed the methods from E2 Language for each type of question.
The only advice i can give you is expand your vocabulary and study collocations. Read a lot of good texts and articles and WATCH FOR THE TIME. Don't loose time on questions you don't know the answer, if it doesn't have negative marks, guess and move on.

*Speaking*

Everybody knows this but i'll repeat it, don't fake accents, just work on correct pronunciation and specially word stressing! Speak with meaning, as if you're trying to explain to your wife why you wanna go to the pub with your mates! haha

Read Aloud - Follow E2 method, read at normal pace, read the text on your mind while training the stressing and pauses before the recording, so you will be prepared for any difficult words at middle and end of the text.

Repeat Sentence - Man, this is the hardest part of the whole test for me, i have a terrible memory and what worked best for me was to practice using LONG SENTENCES with 7 seconds or more, at first you'll think it's impossible, but when you get used do long sentences, short ones will be piece a cake, and in the test the sentences are mostly short between 4 and 7 seconds. If you don't get the whole sentence try to imitate the pronunciation.

Describe Image and Retell Lecture - Follow E2 method, i think the most important here is speak non stop for 35 seconds! Don't hesitate! Even if you say something wrong about the image or lecture it doesn't matter, the content isn't as valuable as your ORAL FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION. In Retell Lecture sometimes i didn't understand the subject and had to repeat myself, but i did it using synonyms! 

Answer Short Question - It's not that hard if you have a good vocabulary, but even so sometimes i got strange questions that i didn't know the answer even in my mother language haha! This last attempt i didn't know one of the questions, and got 90 anyway.

*Writing*

SWT and Write Essay - E2 methods all the way! Don't lose time thinking, read the prompt and understand it and start typing. It's important to have at least 3 minutes in the end to correct typos or change grammar and words. Don't try to be fancy, go simple. For Essay make sure you cover everything the prompt asks. For SWT don't write too many sentences, i always tried to write only one sentence with at max 40 words.

Guys, aside these tips, i did 2 official mock tests before my 1st attempt. For the 2nd attempt i did all free tests from TCYOnline and one paid scored test which was crap, it doesn't really evaluate you specially in speaking. Never tried the new official mock test C, it's an absurd PTE charge you 35 USD for a test. For the third time i paid E2 Language Bronze package and practiced only listening and took their weekly classes. Practiced also using PTEstudy.com questions, the guy has a funny way of stressing words but there's a lot of good questions.

This is it, put your questions and i'll try to help as much as i can, but again i'm no expert.

cheers!


----------



## GSM82

jpss said:


> Congratulations  and all the best for your next steps !!
> 
> What was your challenging part in Listening that delayed your success and how did you overcome that?
> 
> Please share overall what worked and failed *(methods and ways of answering)* to achieve this target in all three attempts.
> 
> Last but not least, what are all the materials did you use for the practice? I knew that we can find an overwhelming amount of materials in this thread but if there are any new materials which people do not aware of it that will be helpful for those who run out of them and is in search of new sources.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks man! Take a look on my previous answer! If i missed something let me know!

Cheers!


----------



## Octaviadsouza

*Acs Assessment*

Hey I need the some help to understand why was my acs assessment not cleared . Can some one help I am attaching the report


----------



## vinayge

GSM82 said:


> Yes sure! I'm not a expert but i'll describe what i did.
> 
> First of all i used all methods from E2 Language with some adaptations, it's what worked best for me. I work in an english speaking environment and this helps to a certain point. (my boss is Indian by the way )
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> SST - Used method from E2 language, take notes smartly, i could take so many notes that had problems writing less than 70 words every time. So i had to be more concise, that's important.
> 
> MCMA, SMW, MCSA and HCS - Listen and don't take notes, just truly listen and try to understand the message, look for details. Firstly, i tried to take notes while listening and several times got lost or didn't notice some details. Specially for MCMA, don't try to guess what you don't know, if you are sure that one option is correct and isn't sure about the other options go just with the one you know, it's better to receive 1 point than 0 as this question have negative marks.
> 
> FIB - Just listen carefully and expand your vocabulary for words that you're not used to. I wrote directly on the blank and pressed tab to move to the next blank. Pretty straightforward.
> 
> HIW - The easiest for me, listen carefully and follow the text with your pointer, specially if the speaker talks very fast, don't look back or you'll get lost, be careful to not select the wrong words as this question has negative marks.
> 
> WFD - For me what worked instead of listening and writing as instructed by E2 Language, i wrote as i was listening but just words with meaning. If the sentence was "The maths class changed from 10:00 to 10:30" i would write something like "maths class changed 10 1030" and at the end fix the sentence including the articles, prepositions, punctuation and etc. If the sentence has long words abbreviate it and then fix it, i had the word "ACKNOWLEDGE" this time, just wrote "ACKNO". Got the phrase correct more than 90% of times.
> 
> For listening in general, which was my most deficient skill, i started watching movies or videos with english subtitles, or even without it while using headphones, to train my hearing. I had trouble specially with Multiple Choice questions, so i had to practice very very much.
> 
> *Reading*
> 
> It's the easiest part for me. Never had to much trouble with it, just followed the methods from E2 Language for each type of question.
> The only advice i can give you is expand your vocabulary and study collocations. Read a lot of good texts and articles and WATCH FOR THE TIME. Don't loose time on questions you don't know the answer, if it doesn't have negative marks, guess and move on.
> 
> *Speaking*
> 
> Everybody knows this but i'll repeat it, don't fake accents, just work on correct pronunciation and specially word stressing! Speak with meaning, as if you're trying to explain to your wife why you wanna go to the pub with your mates! haha
> 
> Read Aloud - Follow E2 method, read at normal pace, read the text on your mind while training the stressing and pauses before the recording, so you will be prepared for any difficult words at middle and end of the text.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - Man, this is the hardest part of the whole test for me, i have a terrible memory and what worked best for me was to practice using LONG SENTENCES with 7 seconds or more, at first you'll think it's impossible, but when you get used do long sentences, short ones will be piece a cake, and in the test the sentences are mostly short between 4 and 7 seconds. If you don't get the whole sentence try to imitate the pronunciation.
> 
> Describe Image and Retell Lecture - Follow E2 method, i think the most important here is speak non stop for 35 seconds! Don't hesitate! Even if you say something wrong about the image or lecture it doesn't matter, the content isn't as valuable as your ORAL FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION. In Retell Lecture sometimes i didn't understand the subject and had to repeat myself, but i did it using synonyms!
> 
> Answer Short Question - It's not that hard if you have a good vocabulary, but even so sometimes i got strange questions that i didn't know the answer even in my mother language haha! This last attempt i didn't know one of the questions, and got 90 anyway.
> 
> *Writing*
> 
> SWT and Write Essay - E2 methods all the way! Don't lose time thinking, read the prompt and understand it and start typing. It's important to have at least 3 minutes in the end to correct typos or change grammar and words. Don't try to be fancy, go simple. For Essay make sure you cover everything the prompt asks. For SWT don't write too many sentences, i always tried to write only one sentence with at max 40 words.
> 
> Guys, aside these tips, i did 2 official mock tests before my 1st attempt. For the 2nd attempt i did all free tests from TCYOnline and one paid scored test which was crap, it doesn't really evaluate you specially in speaking. Never tried the new official mock test C, it's an absurd PTE charge you 35 USD for a test. For the third time i paid E2 Language Bronze package and practiced only listening and took their weekly classes. Practiced also using PTEstudy.com questions, the guy has a funny way of stressing words but there's a lot of good questions.
> 
> This is it, put your questions and i'll try to help as much as i can, but again i'm no expert.
> 
> cheers!


Hi GSM82,

Thanks for your tips.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## jpss

GSM82 said:


> Yes sure! I'm not a expert but i'll describe what i did.
> 
> First of all i used all methods from E2 Language with some adaptations, it's what worked best for me. I work in an english speaking environment and this helps to a certain point. (my boss is Indian by the way )
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> SST - Used method from E2 language, take notes smartly, i could take so many notes that had problems writing less than 70 words every time. So i had to be more concise, that's important.
> 
> MCMA, SMW, MCSA and HCS - Listen and don't take notes, just truly listen and try to understand the message, look for details. Firstly, i tried to take notes while listening and several times got lost or didn't notice some details. Specially for MCMA, don't try to guess what you don't know, if you are sure that one option is correct and isn't sure about the other options go just with the one you know, it's better to receive 1 point than 0 as this question have negative marks.
> 
> FIB - Just listen carefully and expand your vocabulary for words that you're not used to. I wrote directly on the blank and pressed tab to move to the next blank. Pretty straightforward.
> 
> HIW - The easiest for me, listen carefully and follow the text with your pointer, specially if the speaker talks very fast, don't look back or you'll get lost, be careful to not select the wrong words as this question has negative marks.
> 
> WFD - For me what worked instead of listening and writing as instructed by E2 Language, i wrote as i was listening but just words with meaning. If the sentence was "The maths class changed from 10:00 to 10:30" i would write something like "maths class changed 10 1030" and at the end fix the sentence including the articles, prepositions, punctuation and etc. If the sentence has long words abbreviate it and then fix it, i had the word "ACKNOWLEDGE" this time, just wrote "ACKNO". Got the phrase correct more than 90% of times.
> 
> For listening in general, which was my most deficient skill, i started watching movies or videos with english subtitles, or even without it while using headphones, to train my hearing. I had trouble specially with Multiple Choice questions, so i had to practice very very much.
> 
> *Reading*
> 
> It's the easiest part for me. Never had to much trouble with it, just followed the methods from E2 Language for each type of question.
> The only advice i can give you is expand your vocabulary and study collocations. Read a lot of good texts and articles and WATCH FOR THE TIME. Don't loose time on questions you don't know the answer, if it doesn't have negative marks, guess and move on.
> 
> *Speaking*
> 
> Everybody knows this but i'll repeat it, don't fake accents, just work on correct pronunciation and specially word stressing! Speak with meaning, as if you're trying to explain to your wife why you wanna go to the pub with your mates! haha
> 
> Read Aloud - Follow E2 method, read at normal pace, read the text on your mind while training the stressing and pauses before the recording, so you will be prepared for any difficult words at middle and end of the text.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - Man, this is the hardest part of the whole test for me, i have a terrible memory and what worked best for me was to practice using LONG SENTENCES with 7 seconds or more, at first you'll think it's impossible, but when you get used do long sentences, short ones will be piece a cake, and in the test the sentences are mostly short between 4 and 7 seconds. If you don't get the whole sentence try to imitate the pronunciation.
> 
> Describe Image and Retell Lecture - Follow E2 method, i think the most important here is speak non stop for 35 seconds! Don't hesitate! Even if you say something wrong about the image or lecture it doesn't matter, the content isn't as valuable as your ORAL FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION. In Retell Lecture sometimes i didn't understand the subject and had to repeat myself, but i did it using synonyms!
> 
> Answer Short Question - It's not that hard if you have a good vocabulary, but even so sometimes i got strange questions that i didn't know the answer even in my mother language haha! This last attempt i didn't know one of the questions, and got 90 anyway.
> 
> *Writing*
> 
> SWT and Write Essay - E2 methods all the way! Don't lose time thinking, read the prompt and understand it and start typing. It's important to have at least 3 minutes in the end to correct typos or change grammar and words. Don't try to be fancy, go simple. For Essay make sure you cover everything the prompt asks. For SWT don't write too many sentences, i always tried to write only one sentence with at max 40 words.
> 
> Guys, aside these tips, i did 2 official mock tests before my 1st attempt. For the 2nd attempt i did all free tests from TCYOnline and one paid scored test which was crap, it doesn't really evaluate you specially in speaking. Never tried the new official mock test C, it's an absurd PTE charge you 35 USD for a test. For the third time i paid E2 Language Bronze package and practiced only listening and took their weekly classes. Practiced also using PTEstudy.com questions, the guy has a funny way of stressing words but there's a lot of good questions.
> 
> This is it, put your questions and i'll try to help as much as i can, but again i'm no expert.
> 
> cheers!


Thanks a lot for your detailed write-up.


----------



## RockyRaj

GSM82 said:


> Yes sure! I'm not a expert but i'll describe what i did.
> 
> First of all i used all methods from E2 Language with some adaptations, it's what worked best for me. I work in an english speaking environment and this helps to a certain point. (my boss is Indian by the way )
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> SST - Used method from E2 language, take notes smartly, i could take so many notes that had problems writing less than 70 words every time. So i had to be more concise, that's important.
> 
> MCMA, SMW, MCSA and HCS - Listen and don't take notes, just truly listen and try to understand the message, look for details. Firstly, i tried to take notes while listening and several times got lost or didn't notice some details. Specially for MCMA, don't try to guess what you don't know, if you are sure that one option is correct and isn't sure about the other options go just with the one you know, it's better to receive 1 point than 0 as this question have negative marks.
> 
> FIB - Just listen carefully and expand your vocabulary for words that you're not used to. I wrote directly on the blank and pressed tab to move to the next blank. Pretty straightforward.
> 
> HIW - The easiest for me, listen carefully and follow the text with your pointer, specially if the speaker talks very fast, don't look back or you'll get lost, be careful to not select the wrong words as this question has negative marks.
> 
> WFD - For me what worked instead of listening and writing as instructed by E2 Language, i wrote as i was listening but just words with meaning. If the sentence was "The maths class changed from 10:00 to 10:30" i would write something like "maths class changed 10 1030" and at the end fix the sentence including the articles, prepositions, punctuation and etc. If the sentence has long words abbreviate it and then fix it, i had the word "ACKNOWLEDGE" this time, just wrote "ACKNO". Got the phrase correct more than 90% of times.
> 
> For listening in general, which was my most deficient skill, i started watching movies or videos with english subtitles, or even without it while using headphones, to train my hearing. I had trouble specially with Multiple Choice questions, so i had to practice very very much.
> 
> *Reading*
> 
> It's the easiest part for me. Never had to much trouble with it, just followed the methods from E2 Language for each type of question.
> The only advice i can give you is expand your vocabulary and study collocations. Read a lot of good texts and articles and WATCH FOR THE TIME. Don't loose time on questions you don't know the answer, if it doesn't have negative marks, guess and move on.
> 
> *Speaking*
> 
> Everybody knows this but i'll repeat it, don't fake accents, just work on correct pronunciation and specially word stressing! Speak with meaning, as if you're trying to explain to your wife why you wanna go to the pub with your mates! haha
> 
> Read Aloud - Follow E2 method, read at normal pace, read the text on your mind while training the stressing and pauses before the recording, so you will be prepared for any difficult words at middle and end of the text.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - Man, this is the hardest part of the whole test for me, i have a terrible memory and what worked best for me was to practice using LONG SENTENCES with 7 seconds or more, at first you'll think it's impossible, but when you get used do long sentences, short ones will be piece a cake, and in the test the sentences are mostly short between 4 and 7 seconds. If you don't get the whole sentence try to imitate the pronunciation.
> 
> Describe Image and Retell Lecture - Follow E2 method, i think the most important here is speak non stop for 35 seconds! Don't hesitate! Even if you say something wrong about the image or lecture it doesn't matter, the content isn't as valuable as your ORAL FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION. In Retell Lecture sometimes i didn't understand the subject and had to repeat myself, but i did it using synonyms!
> 
> Answer Short Question - It's not that hard if you have a good vocabulary, but even so sometimes i got strange questions that i didn't know the answer even in my mother language haha! This last attempt i didn't know one of the questions, and got 90 anyway.
> 
> *Writing*
> 
> SWT and Write Essay - E2 methods all the way! Don't lose time thinking, read the prompt and understand it and start typing. It's important to have at least 3 minutes in the end to correct typos or change grammar and words. Don't try to be fancy, go simple. For Essay make sure you cover everything the prompt asks. For SWT don't write too many sentences, i always tried to write only one sentence with at max 40 words.
> 
> Guys, aside these tips, i did 2 official mock tests before my 1st attempt. For the 2nd attempt i did all free tests from TCYOnline and one paid scored test which was crap, it doesn't really evaluate you specially in speaking. Never tried the new official mock test C, it's an absurd PTE charge you 35 USD for a test. For the third time i paid E2 Language Bronze package and practiced only listening and took their weekly classes. Practiced also using PTEstudy.com questions, the guy has a funny way of stressing words but there's a lot of good questions.
> 
> This is it, put your questions and i'll try to help as much as i can, but again i'm no expert.
> 
> cheers!




Congrats ! 
During listening, do you scan for answers from the options or do that after completing the listening audio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manishx

Octaviadsouza said:


> Hey I need the some help to understand why was my acs assessment not cleared . Can some one help I am attaching the report


Following are the rules per ACS applicant guidelines since your education has been assessed as diploma:
• If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

And your relevant experience seems to be 3+ years, not matching the minimum required experience to deduct from, thus the negative result. If you could have the previous experience per 261111 then there could have been a positive outcome or you could have requested a review. Hope this helps!


----------



## Abhi

GSM82 said:


> Yes sure! I'm not a expert but i'll describe what i did.
> 
> First of all i used all methods from E2 Language with some adaptations, it's what worked best for me. I work in an english speaking environment and this helps to a certain point. (my boss is Indian by the way )
> 
> *Listening*
> 
> SST - Used method from E2 language, take notes smartly, i could take so many notes that had problems writing less than 70 words every time. So i had to be more concise, that's important.
> 
> MCMA, SMW, MCSA and HCS - Listen and don't take notes, just truly listen and try to understand the message, look for details. Firstly, i tried to take notes while listening and several times got lost or didn't notice some details. Specially for MCMA, don't try to guess what you don't know, if you are sure that one option is correct and isn't sure about the other options go just with the one you know, it's better to receive 1 point than 0 as this question have negative marks.
> 
> FIB - Just listen carefully and expand your vocabulary for words that you're not used to. I wrote directly on the blank and pressed tab to move to the next blank. Pretty straightforward.
> 
> HIW - The easiest for me, listen carefully and follow the text with your pointer, specially if the speaker talks very fast, don't look back or you'll get lost, be careful to not select the wrong words as this question has negative marks.
> 
> WFD - For me what worked instead of listening and writing as instructed by E2 Language, i wrote as i was listening but just words with meaning. If the sentence was "The maths class changed from 10:00 to 10:30" i would write something like "maths class changed 10 1030" and at the end fix the sentence including the articles, prepositions, punctuation and etc. If the sentence has long words abbreviate it and then fix it, i had the word "ACKNOWLEDGE" this time, just wrote "ACKNO". Got the phrase correct more than 90% of times.
> 
> For listening in general, which was my most deficient skill, i started watching movies or videos with english subtitles, or even without it while using headphones, to train my hearing. I had trouble specially with Multiple Choice questions, so i had to practice very very much.
> 
> *Reading*
> 
> It's the easiest part for me. Never had to much trouble with it, just followed the methods from E2 Language for each type of question.
> The only advice i can give you is expand your vocabulary and study collocations. Read a lot of good texts and articles and WATCH FOR THE TIME. Don't loose time on questions you don't know the answer, if it doesn't have negative marks, guess and move on.
> 
> *Speaking*
> 
> Everybody knows this but i'll repeat it, don't fake accents, just work on correct pronunciation and specially word stressing! Speak with meaning, as if you're trying to explain to your wife why you wanna go to the pub with your mates! haha
> 
> Read Aloud - Follow E2 method, read at normal pace, read the text on your mind while training the stressing and pauses before the recording, so you will be prepared for any difficult words at middle and end of the text.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - Man, this is the hardest part of the whole test for me, i have a terrible memory and what worked best for me was to practice using LONG SENTENCES with 7 seconds or more, at first you'll think it's impossible, but when you get used do long sentences, short ones will be piece a cake, and in the test the sentences are mostly short between 4 and 7 seconds. If you don't get the whole sentence try to imitate the pronunciation.
> 
> Describe Image and Retell Lecture - Follow E2 method, i think the most important here is speak non stop for 35 seconds! Don't hesitate! Even if you say something wrong about the image or lecture it doesn't matter, the content isn't as valuable as your ORAL FLUENCY AND PRONUNCIATION. In Retell Lecture sometimes i didn't understand the subject and had to repeat myself, but i did it using synonyms!
> 
> Answer Short Question - It's not that hard if you have a good vocabulary, but even so sometimes i got strange questions that i didn't know the answer even in my mother language haha! This last attempt i didn't know one of the questions, and got 90 anyway.
> 
> *Writing*
> 
> SWT and Write Essay - E2 methods all the way! Don't lose time thinking, read the prompt and understand it and start typing. It's important to have at least 3 minutes in the end to correct typos or change grammar and words. Don't try to be fancy, go simple. For Essay make sure you cover everything the prompt asks. For SWT don't write too many sentences, i always tried to write only one sentence with at max 40 words.
> 
> Guys, aside these tips, i did 2 official mock tests before my 1st attempt. For the 2nd attempt i did all free tests from TCYOnline and one paid scored test which was crap, it doesn't really evaluate you specially in speaking. Never tried the new official mock test C, it's an absurd PTE charge you 35 USD for a test. For the third time i paid E2 Language Bronze package and practiced only listening and took their weekly classes. Practiced also using PTEstudy.com questions, the guy has a funny way of stressing words but there's a lot of good questions.
> 
> This is it, put your questions and i'll try to help as much as i can, but again i'm no expert.
> 
> cheers!


Congratulations, all the best for rest of the PR process! cheers


----------



## HellBorne

In first attempt, I got L-74; R-88; S-79; W-88. Test is easy but stupid. I plan to go for IELTS next time.


----------



## kgplearns

I purchased from myptebooking ... Real exam questions are not really THAT helpful in clearing the PTE. I purchased so I can practice Reading. The only section wherein I failed to get Superior. 

My advice to everyone, FREE material on Google should help you out. Plus the Practice test.


----------



## kgplearns

HellBorne said:


> In first attempt, I got L-74; R-88; S-79; W-88. Test is easy but stupid. I plan to go for IELTS next time.


The test isn't stupid. Sure you can probably clear the PTE Academic exam on your next attempt.


----------



## kgplearns

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, dont pay money to a website called pte-support they are scammers. one of my friend got chaeted.


There are some like myptebooking that are not scams. I assure you I have seen 2 or 3 of real exam questions there. But they're not a guarantee for success. You can just take free exams like

efset.org

and 

ptestudy.com

These should help you out. Plus the books.


----------



## kgplearns

tofy79 said:


> Regarding "3.Essay - Steve's template"
> 
> please share with me this Essay Steve Template as I never heard about it before this time!!!
> 
> Thanks


I don't think it's the template that gives you a high score at all. 

But here it is

scribd.com/doc/297309002/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template1-Steven-Fernandes


----------



## kbjan26

kgplearns said:


> I don't think it's the template that gives you a high score at all.
> 
> But here it is
> 
> scribd.com/doc/297309002/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template1-Steven-Fernandes


The tenplate even helped me secure 90 in one of the attempts. Just understand it's wise use. Do not use it in every circumstance. You need to tweak a bit for the essays that are not argument oriented


----------



## kgplearns

kbjan26 said:


> The tenplate even helped me secure 90 in one of the attempts. Just understand it's wise use. Do not use it in every circumstance. You need to tweak a bit for the essays that are not argument oriented


The structure makes sense, however, you can get a 90 with a different template. I got as low as 75 with that template and as high 84 on a mock exam. Vocabulary seems to have a higher weight over the structure.


----------



## arkind13

I got my PTE marks and scored an Overall 90 in my second attempt. In the first attempt I missed R (78) and W (73) by few marks. 
This blog has been very helpful and has tons of information and tips. I would try to make a video on my PTE preparation and post it here so it can be helpful to others as well.


----------



## Raj2030

Hi Guys 

PLease your support I need to get 65 on each band, so far I took PTE 3 times and below my results:

1st: S:81,L:62, R:65, W:54
2nd: S:90,L:64, R71, W:59
3rd: S:85,L:60, R67, W60

Please advice, I really need your expertise to improve my Listening and Writing as well


----------



## Abhi

kgplearns said:


> I don't think it's the template that gives you a high score at all.
> 
> But here it is
> 
> scribd.com/doc/297309002/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template1-Steven-Fernandes


Templates work in some cases but not all. It is the sum total of how one applies a specific template to his/her own writing style. This is a factor that makes all the difference to the writing score. One should think of a template as the foundation to build his Essay / SWT / SST on, rather than just plugging in keywords into the template. Meaning, if a SST template tells you to introduce, use connectors and conclude, follow that pattern but write your own sentences. Same logic goes with the essay template.

The writing skill can only be acquired via timed practice and in the real exam, trust me it will flow. Memorizing the whole essay including the sentences from the internet is a flawed technique IMO.


----------



## JASN2015

arkind13 said:


> I got my PTE marks and scored an Overall 90 in my second attempt. In the first attempt I missed R (78) and W (73) by few marks.
> This blog has been very helpful and has tons of information and tips. I would try to make a video on my PTE preparation and post it here so it can be helpful to others as well.


Congrats bro


----------



## jpss

arkind13 said:


> I got my PTE marks and scored an Overall 90 in my second attempt. In the first attempt I missed R (78) and W (73) by few marks.
> This blog has been very helpful and has tons of information and tips. I would try to make a video on my PTE preparation and post it here so it can be helpful to others as well.


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps!


----------



## chamku

Hi Friends,
I created a poll to verify, what is the best position to keep the mic for speaking.
Kindly, go to the following link and vote. 

These are the options.
1. In front of the NOSE
2. In front of the MOUTH
3. One inch to Left to the MOUTH

https://doodle.com/poll/mdtcq8n9cr3a7seu

Appreciate your support.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

chamku said:


> Hi Friends,
> I created a poll to verify, what is the best position to keep the mic for speaking.
> Kindly, go to the following link and vote.
> 
> These are the options.
> 1. In front of the NOSE
> 2. In front of the MOUTH
> 3. One inch to Left to the MOUTH
> 
> 
> https://doodle.com/poll/mdtcq8n9cr3a7seu
> 
> Appreciate your support.


Near the chin is not an option here but I believe that is the best position, as that does not catch your breath and the air blown due plosive sounds. 
https://youtu.be/vW77q1IGlmI


----------



## andreyx108b

rajjishraj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need a big favour. My listening and reading scores are always between 70 & 75.
> I am targetting for 79+. Any tips to improve the score in these sections.




Practice practice practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Today, I appeared for PTE exam.....my third attempt......God show some mercy.


----------



## tirumalboda

kgplearns said:


> I purchased from myptebooking ... Real exam questions are not really THAT helpful in clearing the PTE. I purchased so I can practice Reading. The only section wherein I failed to get Superior.
> 
> My advice to everyone, FREE material on Google should help you out. Plus the Practice test.


Is it possible to share myPTEBooking practice material?


----------



## insider580

arvindjoshi said:


> Today, I appeared for PTE exam.....my third attempt......God show some mercy.


Good luck bro


----------



## sammy163

arvindjoshi said:


> Today, I appeared for PTE exam.....my third attempt......God show some mercy.


Hi dear, pls share questions which u can recall please.


----------



## chamku

chamku said:


> Hi Friends,
> I created a poll to verify, what is the best position to keep the mic for speaking.
> Kindly, go to the following link and vote.
> 
> These are the options.
> 1. In front of the NOSE
> 2. In front of the MOUTH
> 3. One inch to Left to the MOUTH
> 
> https://doodle.com/poll/mdtcq8n9cr3a7seu
> 
> Appreciate your support.


I didn't get enough responses for above thread.

Please do.

Thanks.


----------



## kooshan

Does anyone know how many mistakes usually we can have for 79 in READING ? Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

sferns said:


> Check out this video. It's a crash course for the PTE Academic with tips that helped me get a 90 score
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Thanks for the link.


----------



## GSM82

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats !
> During listening, do you scan for answers from the options or do that after completing the listening audio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks buddy.

Yes but very shortly when the answers are short like at Select Missing Word, for Highlight Correct Summary i would read the options only after the audio.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

This will give you perfect 90.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Dillu85 said:


> Hi dear, pls share questions which u can recall, please.


Which questions are you specifically looking for?


----------



## JG

arvindjoshi said:


> Which questions are you specifically looking for?


any questions which you have faced will be useful for other people. Like essays, Reorder or some short questions .


----------



## aps26

arvindjoshi said:


> Today, I appeared for PTE exam.....my third attempt......God show some mercy.


Is your PTE result out? I have also appeared on 29th, 9 AM slot. The result usually comes out within 24 hours - but it is not out yet! :laser:


----------



## anubhavsharma18

josygeorge000 said:


> arvindjoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which questions are you specifically looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> any questions which you have faced will be useful for other people. Like essays, Reorder or some short questions .
Click to expand...

You will get essays from below link

http://www.ptesprinters.com/write-essay/pte-essay-list-march-2018/


----------



## vinayge

anubhavsharma18 said:


> You will get essays from below link
> 
> 36 PTE Essay List: March-2018 - PTE Sprinters


Hi All,

The essay list seems to be valid, got one of the essay from it today. Cashless system, credit card. Just practice and know how to write the essay for different topics. Since the topics are changing now a days.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sammy163

vinayge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The essay list seems to be valid, got one of the essay from it today. Cashless system, credit card. Just practice and know how to write the essay for different topics. Since the topics are changing now a days.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Vinay, pls share SWT topis and how is your experience WFD if any u remember.


----------



## vinayge

Dillu85 said:


> Vinay, pls share SWT topis and how is your experience WFD if any u remember.


Hi,

I got Three SWT, one was about American English language influenced by its usage, Comparison of Television viewers and paper readers.

Describe image:On Mars is habitable 

If anyone else come across their questions, please let everyone know about it.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayge

Dillu85 said:


> Vinay, pls share SWT topis and how is your experience WFD if any u remember.


And also WFD looked easy for me, missed only one word accidentally.

Reading was kind of mixed difficulty level, Writing is as usual only thing was change of essay topic for me.


----------



## arvindjoshi

josygeorge000 said:


> any questions which you have faced will be useful for other people. Like essays, Reorder or some short questions .


Essay: Some people think that government should build a better network for the transport system while others believe that they should build more roads. Give your opinion.

Short answer question:
1. What is the word for animal or plant species that no more exist now - Extinct
2. Liquid that pumps through the heart- Blood
3. Which one of the following word used for butterfly- don't remember it


----------



## arvindjoshi

aps26 said:


> Is your PTE result out? I have also appeared on 29th, 9 AM slot. The result usually comes out within 24 hours - but it is not out yet! :laser:


Yes, my result is out

PTE 1st attempt: R73,W83,S76,R73
PTE 2nd attempt: R69,W72,S82,R79

Planning for 3rd attempt next weekend


----------



## insider580

arvindjoshi said:


> Yes, my result is out
> 
> PTE 1st attempt: R73,W83,S76,R73
> PTE 2nd attempt: R69,W72,S82,R79
> 
> Planning for 3rd attempt next weekend


You will get it 3rd time i am sure.


----------



## JG

insider580 said:


> You will get it 3rd time i am sure.


Reading is very less for him, I dont think it is suitable for him to write the exam in the next week. It is a very bad part which requires a lot of time to improve.


----------



## arvindjoshi

insider580 said:


> You will get it 3rd time i am sure.



All my spellings were correct. I doubled checked but got very less in spelling


----------



## Abhi

arvindjoshi said:


> All my spellings were correct. I doubled checked but got very less in spelling


How were your Summarize Spoken Texts and Write from Dictation item types this time around? There is a definite scope for improvement. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

arvindjoshi said:


> All my spellings were correct. I doubled checked but got very less in spelling


Spellings don't matter that much. I got 15 in spellings and 82 in writing in my second attempt.


----------



## hoandang

Ptera said:


> Thanks buddy. I don´t know where you live but in Germany this exam is not so popular, so I was able to book every month..


I live in Sydney and PTE exam is very packed here therefore I always have to wait 2 months to resit the exam. Its a pain, not sure how the other guys manage to take so many tests in short amount of time.


----------



## insider580

It depends from one country to another. Australia already has so many students who are in process of PR. 

Here in UAE, people prefer IELTS which opens op option of Canada for them as well. 

You can easily book PTE slot for next day and you will find 6 to 8 candidates. In my last attempt, there were only 3 of us and the room was not noisy at all.


----------



## srb10139

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Spellings don't matter that much. I got 15 in spellings and 82 in writing in my second attempt.


I am also confused about it, I thought all my spellings were correct. But got only 45 in my first PTE attempt even though my Writing score was 88. Anybody has any idea about the reason of this ambiguity? And whether spelling score has any impact on reading & listening score also?

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

arvindjoshi said:


> Essay: Some people think that government should build a better network for the transport system while others believe that they should build more roads. Give your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer question:
> 
> 1. What is the word for animal or plant species that no more exist now - Extinct
> 
> 2. Liquid that pumps through the heart- Blood
> 
> 3. Which one of the following word used for butterfly- don't remember it




For the 3rd one is it Stretching ? I got this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

arvindjoshi said:


> Yes, my result is out
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt: R73,W83,S76,R73
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt: R69,W72,S82,R79
> 
> 
> 
> Planning for 3rd attempt next weekend




Reading was really though. Did you felt that? I had over 10 FIB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge

srb10139 said:


> I am also confused about it, I thought all my spellings were correct. But got only 45 in my first PTE attempt even though my Writing score was 88. Anybody has any idea about the reason of this ambiguity? And whether spelling score has any impact on reading & listening score also?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


Hi All,

I too got 15 in spelling, it seems something is not correct. I used to get above 70 in it and also the marks have been reduced significantly. Lost lot of marks.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil

I am happy to report that i FINALLY nailed it (+79 in all sections) in my fifth attempt ...

1st 7/10/2017 L76/R84/S71/W87
2nd 27/12/2017 L71/R90/S71/W79
3rd 3/2/2018 L72/R87/S90/W73
4th 10/2/2018 L76/R82/S90/W77
5th 29/4/2018 L87/R87/S89/W83

It was one hell of a money/time consuming journey, and it finally paid off !!

Thanks ALOT for all the people in here. Your tips and feedback made it possible ....


----------



## Ilay

Dear friends, i am stuck at 53 in speaking. Any idea on how to improve? My fluency and pronunciation are around 43. I just need to know what people have done to improve their speaking from around 50s to 79+. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, i am stuck at 53 in speaking. Any idea on how to improve? My fluency and pronunciation are around 43. I just need to know what people have done to improve their speaking from around 50s to 79+. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try to Speak at a constant speed. It would be ideal if you can finish one RA task within 22-25 seconds. Don't modulate your voice.


----------



## sammy163

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> I am happy to report that i FINALLY nailed it (+79 in all sections) in my fifth attempt ...
> 
> 1st 7/10/2017 L76/R84/S71/W87
> 2nd 27/12/2017 L71/R90/S71/W79
> 3rd 3/2/2018 L72/R87/S90/W73
> 4th 10/2/2018 L76/R82/S90/W77
> 5th 29/4/2018 L87/R87/S89/W83
> 
> It was one hell of a money/time consuming journey, and it finally paid off !!
> 
> Thanks ALOT for all the people in here. Your tips and feedback made it possible ....


congrats ahmed..
its time to share joy and materials please...:rockon:


----------



## expat2expat

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, i am stuck at 53 in speaking. Any idea on how to improve? My fluency and pronunciation are around 43. I just need to know what people have done to improve their speaking from around 50s to 79+. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you need to practice a lot, listen and mimic english speakers on you tube. What i did during my time. i tried shadowing. (search in youtube) it helps my oral fluency and my pronunciation. I have a friend from your country, he used to have the same issue.


----------



## expat2expat

hoandang said:


> I would like to do that but the calendar is packed to do so? I heard there is a service that helps test takers to book their desire day, not sure if its a fraud.


even if you book the next 2 weeks results would not be much of difference if you will not change your approach or study style from previous one.


----------



## hoandang

expat2expat said:


> even if you book the next 2 weeks results would not be much of difference if you will not change your approach or study style from previous one.


I disagree though. I missed only few points to 79+ due to some stupid mistakes, therefore a resit after few weeks is reasonable to adjust the mistakes. Many people got their desire marks by smashing the test in a short period of time, and also by doing that they will be always in the exam mode. Think about it, when you are eager to smash the test and ready to kill it off, but you here have to wait for 2,3 month to do so, then for sure all the fire will get shut off by the time.

By the way, its not IELTS though.


----------



## Abhi

srb10139 said:


> I am also confused about it, I thought all my spellings were correct. But got only 45 in my first PTE attempt even though my Writing score was 88. Anybody has any idea about the reason of this ambiguity? And whether spelling score has any impact on reading & listening score also?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


Hello there, Getting high on Spelling doesn't correlate to high Writing scores. What matters is your grammar, sentence structure, the logical flow of thoughts/ideas, coherence and content. PTE algorithm is smart enough to detect spelling mistakes in your writing but does not overlook the fact that you wrote a logical piece of essay or sentence. Unless off-course, spelling mistakes are so grave to warrant you a low mark in writing. For instance, look at the word "receive" and "recieve", both sound the same but only one is the correct spelling, but will the reader misunderstand the message, probably No.

Here are my spelling scores from my attempts: 45 (1), 88 (2) and 46 (3), does it make a difference to the writing score, No.

Cheers!


----------



## Abhi

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> I am happy to report that i FINALLY nailed it (+79 in all sections) in my fifth attempt ...
> 
> 1st 7/10/2017 L76/R84/S71/W87
> 2nd 27/12/2017 L71/R90/S71/W79
> 3rd 3/2/2018 L72/R87/S90/W73
> 4th 10/2/2018 L76/R82/S90/W77
> 5th 29/4/2018 L87/R87/S89/W83
> 
> It was one hell of a money/time consuming journey, and it finally paid off !!
> 
> Thanks ALOT for all the people in here. Your tips and feedback made it possible ....


Congratulations, all the best for the remainder of your PR process.


----------



## Abhi

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, i am stuck at 53 in speaking. Any idea on how to improve? My fluency and pronunciation are around 43. I just need to know what people have done to improve their speaking from around 50s to 79+. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Practice, practice and more practice. Choose one English teacher in youtube and stick with his/her pronunciation / oral fluency lessons. DO NOT mix up Teachers having British / American / Australian accent. Choose the one that's easy to understand and digest, listen, record yourself, compare, repeat! ....repeat the process. Cheers!


----------



## Ilay

expat2expat said:


> you need to practice a lot, listen and mimic english speakers on you tube. What i did during my time. i tried shadowing. (search in youtube) it helps my oral fluency and my pronunciation. I have a friend from your country, he used to have the same issue.




I guess i am gonna go for shadowing as well. However, when i do shadowing I do okay but when it comes to figuring the content words and what to stress i just seem to mess it up.

Thanks for the tip.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

nabhilash said:


> Practice, practice and more practice. Choose one English teacher in youtube and stick with his/her pronunciation / oral fluency lessons. DO NOT mix up Teachers having British / American / Australian accent. Choose the one that's easy to understand and digest, listen, record yourself, compare, repeat! ....repeat the process. Cheers!




Any teacher that you can recommend? Sources are all from different accents and mixed, I really cannot find what I really need to practice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Friends, I wrote the exm for the 4th time and it was good and expected questions two reorder qns from list provided by the website pte support. Their essays are correct. They costed me 120dollar but it was useful. Let's see the results.
Almost the exact questions as per the sheet gven by them.


----------



## insider580

josygeorge000 said:


> Friends, I wrote the exm for the 4th time and it was good and expected questions two reorder qns from list provided by the website pte support. Their essays are correct. They costed me 120dollar but it was useful. Let's see the results.
> Almost the exact questions as per the sheet gven by them.


Provided by whom?


----------



## insider580

insider580 said:


> Provided by whom?


Oh i just saw you mentioned PTE support. Is it possible for you share with all of us so it can be helpful for everyone who is planning to take the test again.


----------



## sagarb

*PTE official guide 2018 edition*

Has anyone got PTE official guide 2018 edition? Is there any change from the earlier one? Thanks.


----------



## goal2019

sagarb said:


> Has anyone got PTE official guide 2018 edition? Is there any change from the earlier one? Thanks.


I dont think any changes to earlier one.


----------



## combatant

What is the meaning of this 
"The client should contact the State or Territory they are interested in receiving nomination from. The State or Territory government selected by the client is not obligated to contact the client. Contact information for State and Territory Government’s nomination process is available on the relevant visa subclass pages"

Do we need to apply directly to the state or territory or candidates are being invite directy by EOI ?


----------



## Abhi

Ilay said:


> Any teacher that you can recommend? Sources are all from different accents and mixed, I really cannot find what I really need to practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrRiVfHqBIIvSgKmgnSY66g

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVBErcpqaokOf4fI5j73K_w

Use any of the above youtube channels, but stick to one. Cheers!


----------



## combatant

Hello,
I gave PTE test one year before without much preparation and in fact at that time, I didn't know the format of the test correctly, but I got 70-75 in all the modules. However, after one year of preparation and 4 mock tests, I gave PTE test again during last month still my score is same 70-75 except speaking in which I got 79 and 90.

My questions is, is PTE test got tougher due to the tightening of invitation per round or is it still same ?


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Friends, I wrote the exm for the 4th time and it was good and expected questions two reorder qns from list provided by the website pte support. Their essays are correct. They costed me 120dollar but it was useful. Let's see the results.
> Almost the exact questions as per the sheet gven by them.




My dear pls share questions of essay swt sst please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Friends, I wrote the exm for the 4th time and it was good and expected questions two reorder qns from list provided by the website pte support. Their essays are correct. They costed me 120dollar but it was useful. Let's see the results.
> Almost the exact questions as per the sheet gven by them.




Can you share material dear <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cm1212

Hi All,

I am planning to appear for PTE, as Mumbai(India) being close I have searched 2 options exam venues. 
1st: Pearson's Center in Anderi and 
2nd: Edwise International - Mumbai - Marine Lines

Can you let me know about the 2nd one if someone has recently visited this center for exams.

Thanks!


----------



## zack-93

Hey guys
How do you send your pte report to the department of immigration. Before making my first EOI.

I have pressed send report but i could not find DIBP
I only found Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications
R they the same ?


----------



## insider580

zack-93 said:


> Hey guys
> How do you send your pte report to the department of immigration. Before making my first EOI.
> 
> I have pressed send report but i could not find DIBP
> I only found Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications
> R they the same ?


Yes


----------



## zack-93

insider580 said:


> Yes


alright man thanks 
i'll just send to the DHA so i could start my EOI


----------



## Nishita.Kul

cm1212 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to appear for PTE, as Mumbai(India) being close I have searched 2 options exam venues.
> 1st: Pearson's Center in Anderi and
> 2nd: Edwise International - Mumbai - Marine Lines
> 
> Can you let me know about the 2nd one if someone has recently visited this center for exams.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,
I had appeared at Edwise Center at Marine lines about an year ago. It's a decent place, though a bit old. Politely ask the madam in-charge to give you a seat away from the AC as the direct gusts were irritating for me. 

My friend did not have such a good exp of Andheri center with all the damp smell and outside sounds disturbing her exam.

All the best!


----------



## expat2expat

hoandang said:


> I disagree though. I missed only few points to 79+ due to some stupid mistakes, therefore a resit after few weeks is reasonable to adjust the mistakes. Many people got their desire marks by smashing the test in a short period of time, and also by doing that they will be always in the exam mode. Think about it, when you are eager to smash the test and ready to kill it off, but you here have to wait for 2,3 month to do so, then for sure all the fire will get shut off by the time.
> 
> By the way, its not IELTS though.


I was speaking based on my experience. I took also the PTE 2 weeks after the first take. I totally changed my approach and study style and the difference was profound.


----------



## aps26

I had appeared for PTE on 29th of April, but have not received the result yet. It has been almost 5 days, while the result usually comes out within a day! 

Did anyone else face this issue?


----------



## Adelaidean

Hello guys,

I am appearing for PTE test for the first time on the coming Saturday in Dubai in Apricot tower. I am travelling all along to Dxb from Pakistan and staying for two days in hotel and then coming back. Can anyone give me some final advice or some guidance.

Btw I have taken all three mock tests from official Pearson multiple times.

In my second attempt in Mock Test B I scored the following.

Overall = 75

Communicative Skills
Listening = 77
Reading = 66
Speaking = 80
Writing = 75

Grammar = 82
Oral Fluency = 85
Pronunciation = 72
Spelling = 42
Vocabulary = 90
Written Discourse = 90

Do you guys believe I will be able to crack PTE with 79+ in real exam?


----------



## GSM82

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am appearing for PTE test for the first time on the coming Saturday in Dubai in Apricot tower. I am travelling all along to Dxb from Pakistan and staying for two days in hotel and then coming back. Can anyone give me some final advice or some guidance.
> 
> Btw I have taken all three mock tests from official Pearson multiple times.
> 
> In my second attempt in Mock Test B I scored the following.
> 
> Overall = 75
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening = 77
> Reading = 66
> Speaking = 80
> Writing = 75
> 
> Grammar = 82
> Oral Fluency = 85
> Pronunciation = 72
> Spelling = 42
> Vocabulary = 90
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> Do you guys believe I will be able to crack PTE with 79+ in real exam?


You're close buddy! I believe with these results in the mock test you can crack 79+ or get really really close to it.
Watch your time carefully, on my first attempt i had to finish some sections in a hurry.

Good luck!


----------



## Adelaidean

GSM82 said:


> You're close buddy! I believe with these results in the mock test you can crack 79+ or get really really close to it.
> Watch your time carefully, on my first attempt i had to finish some sections in a hurry.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot for your comments.
The thing which is making me worry is the time difference between the mock test and the real exam. Such as, in Mock test I got 15 questions in reading with total allowed time 41 minutes, but I saw on Internet somewhere that in real exam it will be only 31 minutes for 15 questions. It means in real exam we will have only two minutes per question as compared to the mock test where we have almost three minutes per question. So real exam seems more tougher. Can you please share your experience?


----------



## GSM82

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments.
> The thing which is making me worry is the time difference between the mock test and the real exam. Such as, in Mock test I got 15 questions in reading with total allowed time 41 minutes, but I saw on Internet somewhere that in real exam it will be only 31 minutes for 15 questions. It means in real exam we will have only two minutes per question as compared to the mock test where we have almost three minutes per question. So real exam seems more tougher. Can you please share your experience?


Yes it's shorter, but it's enough to do the whole test. Last time i finished the Reading section with 5 minutes do spare and listening with 3.
You have to practice time management, don't spend time on questions you don't know the answer, if you can guess it and if not move on.
I recommend you watch the E2 Language time management video on youtube.


----------



## downUnderTheHood

How long is the score valid for 189 visa? By the time I get 75 points my test will be 2 years old and I'm concerned that even though DIBP says scores are valid for 3 years, the score will be removed from PTE website and cannot be verified by DIBP.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All please share your views on last sentence of Re-tell lecture:

Overall, it can be concluded that the speaker has revealed some important facts about <topic>


----------



## JK684

downUnderTheHood said:


> How long is the score valid for 189 visa? By the time I get 75 points my test will be 2 years old and I'm concerned that even though DIBP says scores are valid for 3 years, the score will be removed from PTE website and cannot be verified by DIBP.


it is 2 years only after that you have to take the test again.


----------



## Ilay

nabhilash said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/englishfriend
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrRiVfHqBIIvSgKmgnSY66g
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4tgANd4yy8Oe0iXCdSWfA
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVBErcpqaokOf4fI5j73K_w
> 
> 
> 
> Use any of the above youtube channels, but stick to one. Cheers!




Cheers mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am appearing for PTE test for the first time on the coming Saturday in Dubai in Apricot tower. I am travelling all along to Dxb from Pakistan and staying for two days in hotel and then coming back. Can anyone give me some final advice or some guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I have taken all three mock tests from official Pearson multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> In my second attempt in Mock Test B I scored the following.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall = 75
> 
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening = 77
> 
> Reading = 66
> 
> Speaking = 80
> 
> Writing = 75
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar = 82
> 
> Oral Fluency = 85
> 
> Pronunciation = 72
> 
> Spelling = 42
> 
> Vocabulary = 90
> 
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe I will be able to crack PTE with 79+ in real exam?




You should pay more attention to your spelling and reading. ( spare more time to reorder and fib, dont waste time with multiple choices multiple answers.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aps26

aps26 said:


> I had appeared for PTE on 29th of April, but have not received the result yet. It has been almost 5 days, while the result usually comes out within a day!
> 
> Did anyone else face this issue?


Can someone please help address my query? It has been more than 5 business days! I tried reaching their helpline number - they asked me to call on Monday again


----------



## cm1212

Thanks Ni****a,

Yes planning to try Marine Lines this time.





Ni****a.Kul said:


> Hello,
> I had appeared at Edwise Center at Marine lines about an year ago. It's a decent place, though a bit old. Politely ask the madam in-charge to give you a seat away from the AC as the direct gusts were irritating for me.
> 
> My friend did not have such a good exp of Andheri center with all the damp smell and outside sounds disturbing her exam.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## ashwin.metpalli

Hi, I am exactly in the same boat as you. I have given my IELTS 8.5/8.5/7/7.5 but PTE practice shows 65/59/68/60 and I need 20 points for PR. What could be the possible reason we both are not making it. I thought it would be only a piece of cake to 79+ as many said PTE is easier than IELTS


----------



## ashwin.metpalli

samanthaat88 said:


> I have performed Test B and the results were not satisfactory.
> 
> Also I received a warning mentioning that "Your writing and overall score may be lower than you had expected as there was a problem scoring one or more of your answers to the writing questions in the test. This can happen if your answers do not conform to the instructions or you write in non-standard English".
> 
> I have written the essays within the word count 200-300 (236) and I am an average writer. (IELTS 7.5)
> 
> Can anyone help me on what they are trying to say from the above warning?
> 
> IELTS (03/12/2016) - L/R/W/S - 7.5/7.5/7.5/8.0
> Test B Results - L/R/W/S - 63/44/59/49


Hi, I am exactly in the same boat as you. I have given my IELTS 8.5/8.5/7/7.5 but PTE gold practice shows 65/59/68/60 and I need 20 points for PR. What could be the possible reason we both are not making it. I thought it would be only a piece of cake to 79+ as many said PTE is easier than IELTS


----------



## ashwin.metpalli

ashwin.metpalli said:


> Hi, I am exactly in the same boat as you. I have given my IELTS 8.5/8.5/7/7.5 but PTE gold practice shows 65/59/68/60 and I need 20 points for PR. What could be the possible reason we both are not making it. I thought it would be only a piece of cake to 79+ as many said PTE is easier than IELTS


Also, how about that warning?


----------



## Abhi

ashwin.metpalli said:


> Hi, I am exactly in the same boat as you. I have given my IELTS 8.5/8.5/7/7.5 but PTE gold practice shows 65/59/68/60 and I need 20 points for PR. What could be the possible reason we both are not making it. I thought it would be only a piece of cake to 79+ as many said PTE is easier than IELTS


Practice, Practice and more practice. There are no shortcuts, the more you are well verse with the item types appearing on PTE-A, more the chances of scoring high.

PTE gold practice questions in tests A / B are sometimes harder than the real exam. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## smithasya.999

*How to improve writing score*

Hi,
I gave PTE and got scores as below-
L-82, R-82, S-90, W-73

Before appearing for exam, I had given mock test as well. In that I got 82 in writing. But in main exam, I just got 73. Also the scores in enabling areas are very less. It's quite shocking. 
I had written proper essay without minimal spelling mistakes and also summary words were between 50-60? Is it the case that ideal summary to get max score falls between 30-40 words?
Also is it okay to use the keywords from paragraph only while writing summary ? or complete rephrasing is required? 

I have no clue what went wrong. whether it's summary or essay. I had properly written essay as per prompt.

Can anybody suggest me on how to improve scores in writing ?

Thanks in advance..!


----------



## Ronny23

*Scheduling PTE Exam*

Hi all,

I am trying to book my pte exam. At the time of selecting date and then time ..I am getting the below error..

PTE Academic requires the candidate to accept the terms and conditions described in the registration policies in order to schedule an appointment.

Any idea why is this coming.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashwin.metpalli

nabhilash said:


> Practice, Practice and more practice. There are no shortcuts, the more you are well verse with the item types appearing on PTE-A, more the chances of scoring high.
> 
> PTE gold practice questions in tests A / B are sometimes harder than the real exam.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thanks, mate. In your experience, having seen my IELTS scores above, how much time would it take roughly to reach the level of 79+?

Also, Can you point me to some material or strategies to better understand how each question type is evaluated by PTE software so that we can prepare that way?


----------



## Victor123

Ronny23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to book my pte exam. At the time of selecting date and then time ..I am getting the below error..
> 
> 
> 
> PTE Academic requires the candidate to accept the terms and conditions described in the registration policies in order to schedule an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why is this coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Did you click I agree option?

If possible please provide screenshot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

ashwin.metpalli said:


> Thanks, mate. In your experience, having seen my IELTS scores above, how much time would it take roughly to reach the level of 79+?
> 
> Also, Can you point me to some material or strategies to better understand how each question type is evaluated by PTE software so that we can prepare that way?


Your IELTS scores are good. It all depends on your level of practice and familiarity with the PTE-A item types. I would say 2-3 weeks of dedicated exam practice can do the trick. 

This thread already has some exhaustive study materials and strategies suggested by members, please skim read the previous posts (at least from Jan 2018). In addition, go through the following posts:

PTE-A:1
PTE-A:2

Cheers!


----------



## k.amarjeet01

aps26 said:


> Can someone please help address my query? It has been more than 5 business days! I tried reaching their helpline number - they asked me to call on Monday again


Relax! Sometimes it takes more than 5 working days for the results. Not normal, but it happens. If your result is not ready by end of 5th working days, they will send an email.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi,
> I gave PTE and got scores as below-
> L-82, R-82, S-90, W-73
> 
> Before appearing for exam, I had given mock test as well. In that I got 82 in writing. But in main exam, I just got 73. Also the scores in enabling areas are very less. It's quite shocking.
> I had written proper essay without minimal spelling mistakes and also summary words were between 50-60? Is it the case that ideal summary to get max score falls between 30-40 words?
> Also is it okay to use the keywords from paragraph only while writing summary ? or complete rephrasing is required?
> 
> I have no clue what went wrong. whether it's summary or essay. I had properly written essay as per prompt.
> 
> Can anybody suggest me on how to improve scores in writing ?
> 
> Thanks in advance..!


How was your 'Write from dictation'?

"Is it the case that ideal summary to get max score falls between 30-40 words?" - I don't think that to be true. I always used ~65 words and on multiple occasions have got 80+ in writing.

"Also is it okay to use the keywords from paragraph only while writing summary ? or complete rephrasing is required? " - It's ok but rephrasing is always better.

Post your enabling scores as well.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Friends,

In describe image questions, if I pause for 3 sec then the time progress bar will automatically stop. 

Is this happen in repeat sentence as well??or can we can speak even after 3sec of pause?? Please confirm as this can be a game changer in my scores.


----------



## kgplearns

nabhilash said:


> Templates work in some cases but not all. It is the sum total of how one applies a specific template to his/her own writing style. This is a factor that makes all the difference to the writing score. One should think of a template as the foundation to build his Essay / SWT / SST on, rather than just plugging in keywords into the template. Meaning, if a SST template tells you to introduce, use connectors and conclude, follow that pattern but write your own sentences. Same logic goes with the essay template.
> 
> The writing skill can only be acquired via timed practice and in the real exam, trust me it will flow. Memorizing the whole essay including the sentences from the internet is a flawed technique IMO.


I completely agree. I scored Superior for Writing without even saying "In conclusion" or using a template. Not even the Steven Fernandez template. The secret may have nothing to do with the templates at all. My last paragraph does not look like a typical concluding statement, but I did repeat a few words from the first paragraph.

To be honest, I have been writing a lot. I used to write chapters of a book then stopped. They were mostly technical. 

Apart from that, I took the TOEFL iBT and scored high for Writing and Speaking on my first attempt. On my 2nd attempt, I scored higher than 95% of those who took the TOEFL. It's tougher as a test as it's rated by humans. 

The PTE Academic Writing is fair, because even the practice test gave me a lowest score of 73. I scored 81 on the real exam.

People saying the PTE Academic exam is the easiest may be making a mistake. The TOEFL is tough, but I found it easier for the Speaking section.
I hope people don't run to the PTE-A and think it is their only option. Let me know if you need help with the TOEFL. 

If you are a voracious reader, I recommend the TOEFL. You can probably score superior.


----------



## Haridx

Hello everyone
I tried my hand with pte and the result was as follows - L,R,S,W- 76,77,69,82
Grammer - 71
oral fluency-62
pronunciation-59
spelling-47
vocabulary-77
written discourse-99

I need to score 79 in each. should i do a retest?? Are there any chances for improvment if i practice? Please advise


----------



## downUnderTheHood

JK684 said:


> it is 2 years only after that you have to take the test again.


Can you confirm this because I need to plan ahead and book the test again if that is the case. I asked ISCAH and they told me it's valid for 3 years and my score report has been sent to DIBP already.


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi Folks ,

I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-

Scored Test A : L= 83,R=77, W= 77,S = 90== Overall 81
Scored Test B : L= 81 ,R=73 , W= 71 ,S = 87 ==Overall 77

I have the following questions :-
1) I read on this forum a lot that A is difficult than B and the real test --> Between A and B , I found B a tad difficult especially reading and writing sections.

What can I expect in real PTE , which is scheduled for next week..Does it makes sense that I purchase scored test C from PTEpractice?

2) What shall I do now to nail 90 in all 4 sections in the real test which is scheduled for 16th May 2018. Certainly , I am not confident to increase my grammar skills , as I am nervous in it's usage since childhood , don't quite get tenses n all , although I speak fluent English with good connectors usage.

I seek views from experienced guys who have nailed PTE A in the past. Thank you.


----------



## boombaya

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have appeared for Scored Test A and B on 5th and 6th May 2018 respectively and my scores are as follows :-
> 
> Scored Test A : L= 83,R=77, W= 77,S = 90== Overall 81
> Scored Test B : L= 81 ,R=73 , W= 71 ,S = 87 ==Overall 77
> 
> I have the following questions :-
> 1) I read on this forum a lot that A is difficult than B and the real test --> Between A and B , I found B a tad difficult especially reading and writing sections.
> 
> What can I expect in real PTE , which is scheduled for next week..Does it makes sense that I purchase scored test C from PTEpractice?
> 
> 2) What shall I do now to nail 90 in all 4 sections in the real test which is scheduled for 16th May 2018. Certainly , I am not confident to increase my grammar skills , as I am nervous in it's usage since childhood , don't quite get tenses n all , although I speak fluent English with good connectors usage.
> 
> I seek views from experienced guys who have nailed PTE A in the past. Thank you.


I'd taken PTE 4 times and felt that the actual PTE tests were easier than the scored practice A&B. (Is there C now? wow) 

Your listening and speaking seem ok. With writing, I'd suggest that you type an essay everyday just like how it would be in a real test situation. As for reading, you could make yourself read some newspaper articles everyday (science, lifestyle, and technology etc) and maybe write a summary to improve your comprehension skills. 

The only way to improve is to keep practising!


----------



## boombaya

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In describe image questions, if I pause for 3 sec then the time progress bar will automatically stop.
> 
> Is this happen in repeat sentence as well??or can we can speak even after 3sec of pause?? Please confirm as this can be a game changer in my scores.


Every section that requires you to speak through the mic will stop if you do not speak after 3 seconds when the progress bar has already started running


----------



## vinayge

Haridx said:


> Hello everyone
> I tried my hand with pte and the result was as follows - L,R,S,W- 76,77,69,82
> Grammer - 71
> oral fluency-62
> pronunciation-59
> spelling-47
> vocabulary-77
> written discourse-99
> 
> I need to score 79 in each. should i do a retest?? Are there any chances for improvment if i practice? Please advise



Hi,

You can do it, try to pratice and redo the test once again.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sc.mnit

Thank you for your feedback , yeah I need to work seriously on R&W now. 
Also, there are 3 versions of Scored test in Platinum kit or if you buy version 3 separately it costs US$36 which is expensive.

I assumed version 3 as scored test C. You may check ptepractice web if needed.
Thank  



boombaya said:


> I'd taken PTE 4 times and felt that the actual PTE tests were easier than the scored practice A&B. (Is there C now? wow)
> 
> Your listening and speaking seem ok. With writing, I'd suggest that you type an essay everyday just like how it would be in a real test situation. As for reading, you could make yourself read some newspaper articles everyday (science, lifestyle, and technology etc) and maybe write a summary to improve your comprehension skills.
> 
> The only way to improve is to keep practising!


----------



## sc.mnit

Btw, for essay's I sought E2 videos on youtube , however , just wonder , even If I grab and type an essay daily , how / where to get it marked , checked to ensure I am on the right path w.r.t PTE-A ? Any suggestions.



boombaya said:


> I'd taken PTE 4 times and felt that the actual PTE tests were easier than the scored practice A&B. (Is there C now? wow)
> 
> Your listening and speaking seem ok. With writing, I'd suggest that you type an essay everyday just like how it would be in a real test situation. As for reading, you could make yourself read some newspaper articles everyday (science, lifestyle, and technology etc) and maybe write a summary to improve your comprehension skills.
> 
> The only way to improve is to keep practising!


----------



## JG

Can anyone confirm me the question asking in the real exam which shows 3 eggs?

I recently faced it. I didn't understand what it was.


----------



## sammy163

josygeorge000 said:


> Can anyone confirm me the question asking in the real exam which shows 3 eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> I recently faced it. I didn't understand what it was.




DI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> DI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Short answer question...


----------



## Abhi_

I got email from PTE, that your scores are available, the pdf is showing that there is a technical problem and we can't display score.

What should I do now?


----------



## boombaya

sc.mnit said:


> Btw, for essay's I sought E2 videos on youtube , however , just wonder , even If I grab and type an essay daily , how / where to get it marked , checked to ensure I am on the right path w.r.t PTE-A ? Any suggestions.


I am not sure. I did mine using Microsoft word (since it's got built in spell check and grammar check). 

Maybe try googling websites that do spell check/grammar check. 

If you are after proper essay check, I think you might have to pay for this service. I believe some online PTE tutors do provide this service. I've never used one, I just proofread my own essays, which I think is also a very important skill when you take the actual test.


----------



## jpss

Abhi_ said:


> I got email from PTE, that your scores are available, the pdf is showing that there is a technical problem and we can't display score.
> 
> What should I do now?


You would be able to see your result anytime by today otherwise tomorrow.


----------



## vinayge

jpss said:


> You would be able to see your result anytime by today otherwise tomorrow.


Hi,

Wait for some more time, try to check by afternoon or by evening. It should come by then.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Haridx said:


> Hello everyone
> I tried my hand with pte and the result was as follows - L,R,S,W- 76,77,69,82
> Grammer - 71
> oral fluency-62
> pronunciation-59
> spelling-47
> vocabulary-77
> written discourse-99
> 
> I need to score 79 in each. should i do a retest?? Are there any chances for improvment if i practice? Please advise


Practice all the sections, follow e2language youtube channel. They are pretty good. And then redo the test after few days.


----------



## Abhi_

jpss said:


> You would be able to see your result anytime by today otherwise tomorrow.


Thanks, I got my result S/W/R/L as 57/66/68/66

Need 65 all for EOI. 

Any suggestions to improve Speaking, I get nervous during exam esp. RS, DI and RL.


----------



## insider580

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks, I got my result S/W/R/L as 57/66/68/66
> 
> Need 65 all for EOI.
> 
> Any suggestions to improve Speaking, I get nervous during exam esp. RS, DI and RL.


Getting nervous is the biggest mistake. You have to be very calm, focused and have efficient time management skills. 

The more you practice, the more confidence you gain in these sections.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks, I got my result S/W/R/L as 57/66/68/66
> 
> Need 65 all for EOI.
> 
> Any suggestions to improve Speaking, I get nervous during exam esp. RS, DI and RL.


Check e2language youtube channel for tips. When you are practicing, record yourself and then listen to it. You will get to know how you are doing.
Practice each and every section.


----------



## jpss

insider580 said:


> Getting nervous is the biggest mistake. You have to be very calm, focused and have efficient time management skills.
> 
> The more you practice, the more confidence you gain in these sections.


You are right on the money.


----------



## Adelaidean

Hello guys!

I traveled all along to Dubai and stayed for two days in hotel and here is my very first failed attempt at the TEPTH.

Can someone tell me what went wrong? Except the following one stupid mistake I did.

There were two Re-tell lectures and I missed the first one because of my silence for three seconds and the mic went off. It proves that I am an idiot because I was looking down to notepad and reading my notes which I noted down during listening to the lecture. I knew perfectly well that there is no beep sound but still I was unconsciously waiting for beep sound and meanwhile reading my notes. Long story short I am a stupid, idiot and an ass hole.

Can someone please explain what went wrong?? 

Listening = 71
Reading = 75
Speaking = 84
Writing = 70

Grammar = 71
Oral Fluency = 76
Pronunciation = 80
Spelling = 22
Vocabulary = 81 
Written Discourse = 90


----------



## expat2expat

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I traveled all along to Dubai and stayed for two days in hotel and here is my very first failed attempt at the TEPTH.
> 
> Can someone tell me what went wrong? Except the following one stupid mistake I did.
> 
> There were two Re-tell lectures and I missed the first one because of my silence for three seconds and the mic went off. It proves that I am an idiot because I was looking down to notepad and reading my notes which I noted down during listening to the lecture. I knew perfectly well that there is no beep sound but still I was unconsciously waiting for beep sound and meanwhile reading my notes. Long story short I am a stupid, idiot and an ass hole.
> 
> Can someone please explain what went wrong??
> 
> Listening = 71
> Reading = 75
> Speaking = 84
> Writing = 70
> 
> Grammar = 71
> Oral Fluency = 76
> Pronunciation = 80
> Spelling = 22
> Vocabulary = 81
> Written Discourse = 90


don't be too harsh on yourself its a common mistake. And from the looks of it your speaking was totally fine. Improve you spelling, grammar and oral fluency and be consistent or better with the rest.


----------



## jpss

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I traveled all along to Dubai and stayed for two days in hotel and here is my very first failed attempt at the TEPTH.
> 
> Can someone tell me what went wrong? Except the following one stupid mistake I did.
> 
> There were two Re-tell lectures and I missed the first one because of my silence for three seconds and the mic went off. It proves that I am an idiot because I was looking down to notepad and reading my notes which I noted down during listening to the lecture. I knew perfectly well that there is no beep sound but still I was unconsciously waiting for beep sound and meanwhile reading my notes. Long story short I am a stupid, idiot and an ass hole.
> 
> Can someone please explain what went wrong??
> 
> Listening = 71
> Reading = 75
> Speaking = 84
> Writing = 70
> 
> Grammar = 71
> Oral Fluency = 76
> Pronunciation = 80
> Spelling = 22
> Vocabulary = 81
> Written Discourse = 90


Sorry to hear your painful and expensive failure. It is quite challenging to take it our stride when our effort fails with money. 

To me, the missed Re-Tell lecture impacted your Listening score, how did you answer SST and WFD as these are contributing to Writing? 

However, to my way of thinking, spelling really doesn't matter since many in this forum scored 79+ in writing despite their low scores in spelling. Try to focus on Grammar and diminish mistakes as much as possible since your low scores on this part could have caused writing score.


----------



## Adelaidean

jpss said:


> Sorry to hear your painful and expensive failure. It is quite challenging to take it our stride when our effort fails with money.
> 
> To me, the missed Re-Tell lecture impacted your Listening score, how did you answer SST and WFD as these are contributing to Writing?
> 
> However, to my way of thinking, spelling really doesn't matter since many in this forum scored 79+ in writing despite their low scores in spelling. Try to focus on Grammar and diminish mistakes as much as possible since your low scores on this part could have caused writing score.


Thanks for your comments
My SST and SWT were not quite good. At least I was not satisfied with them. However, my WFD was very good. I just replaced a single word with different word in one of the three sentences, I captured everything else.

But in Essay writing I did not get the time to proof read them


----------



## Abhi

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I traveled all along to Dubai and stayed for two days in hotel and here is my very first failed attempt at the TEPTH.
> 
> Can someone tell me what went wrong? Except the following one stupid mistake I did.
> 
> There were two Re-tell lectures and I missed the first one because of my silence for three seconds and the mic went off. It proves that I am an idiot because I was looking down to notepad and reading my notes which I noted down during listening to the lecture. I knew perfectly well that there is no beep sound but still I was unconsciously waiting for beep sound and meanwhile reading my notes. Long story short I am a stupid, idiot and an ass hole.
> 
> Can someone please explain what went wrong??
> 
> Listening = 71
> Reading = 75
> Speaking = 84
> Writing = 70
> 
> Grammar = 71
> Oral Fluency = 76
> Pronunciation = 80
> Spelling = 22
> Vocabulary = 81
> Written Discourse = 90


Sorry to hear that buddy, but you need to understand that its a journey. Don't be so harsh on yourself, nobody is perfect. Looking at your scores I can tell you that you're close. You just need a bit of focussed preparation on high scoring item types in PTE-A. Pick yourself up mate, treat this as the baseline score and work towards improving your weak areas. You have to remember that it's not a pass/fail exam and it doesn't matter how many attempts you take.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I traveled all along to Dubai and stayed for two days in hotel and here is my very first failed attempt at the TEPTH.
> 
> Can someone tell me what went wrong? Except the following one stupid mistake I did.
> 
> There were two Re-tell lectures and I missed the first one because of my silence for three seconds and the mic went off. It proves that I am an idiot because I was looking down to notepad and reading my notes which I noted down during listening to the lecture. I knew perfectly well that there is no beep sound but still I was unconsciously waiting for beep sound and meanwhile reading my notes. Long story short I am a stupid, idiot and an ass hole.
> 
> Can someone please explain what went wrong??
> 
> Listening = 71
> Reading = 75
> Speaking = 84
> Writing = 70
> 
> Grammar = 71
> Oral Fluency = 76
> Pronunciation = 80
> Spelling = 22
> Vocabulary = 81
> Written Discourse = 90



You should have stayed there for at least 1 week. I also stayed for a week as I was having doubts that I might not get 79+ in one attempt. Although still I didn't get the desired score, but I improved in my last attempt. Now you know that which module you need to improve. Just practice and attempt again by going there for at least 1 week.


----------



## Adelaidean

farrukh.rashid said:


> You should have stayed there for at least 1 week. I also stayed for a week as I was having doubts that I might not get 79+ in one attempt. Although still I didn't get the desired score, but I improved in my last attempt. Now you know that which module you need to improve. Just practice and attempt again by going there for at least 1 week.


I am also thinking for staying for a week next time but the real problem is that one cannot book the test until 5 days past, even after getting the score card in almost 24 hours.
I got the result in almost 24 hours and then I specifically check on their website to see if I can book it again for next day or a day after tomorrow. However, unfortunately, I could not because the website clearly displays a message that you need to wait 5 days to book it again and it was not allowing me to proceed at all. Even I have heard from different people on this forum that one can book the test right after receiving the result but I am not sure HOW? even paying extra fee is not a problem but it seems not possible.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

AussiDreamer said:


> I am also thinking for staying for a week next time but the real problem is that one cannot book the test until 5 days past, even after getting the score card in almost 24 hours.
> I got the result in almost 24 hours and then I specifically check on their website to see if I can book it again for next day or a day after tomorrow. However, unfortunately, I could not because the website clearly displays a message that you need to wait 5 days to book it again and it was not allowing me to proceed at all. Even I have heard from different people on this forum that one can book the test right after receiving the result but I am not sure HOW? even paying extra fee is not a problem but it seems not possible.


I also got the result within 24 hours. However, I booked the next test after 6 days as soon as I receive the result and the system didn't create any problem.


----------



## Areeb126

AussiDreamer said:


> I am also thinking for staying for a week next time but the real problem is that one cannot book the test until 5 days past, even after getting the score card in almost 24 hours.
> I got the result in almost 24 hours and then I specifically check on their website to see if I can book it again for next day or a day after tomorrow. However, unfortunately, I could not because the website clearly displays a message that you need to wait 5 days to book it again and it was not allowing me to proceed at all. Even I have heard from different people on this forum that one can book the test right after receiving the result but I am not sure HOW? even paying extra fee is not a problem but it seems not possible.


Dear brother are you aiming 20 points?
Because I think think that this score will give you 10 points.
Or are you aiming for 79 +?


----------



## benisrael

farrukh.rashid said:


> You should have stayed there for at least 1 week. I also stayed for a week as I was having doubts that I might not get 79+ in one attempt. Although still I didn't get the desired score, but I improved in my last attempt. Now you know that which module you need to improve. Just practice and attempt again by going there for at least 1 week.


Why do you have to go all the way to Dubai? Can't you write it in Pakistan itself???


----------



## insider580

benisrael said:


> Why do you have to go all the way to Dubai? Can't you write it in Pakistan itself???


There is no PTE test center in Pakistan unfortunately.


----------



## benisrael

insider580 said:


> There is no PTE test center in Pakistan unfortunately.


That is unfair to all Pakistani PTE aspirants. Isn't traveling to Bangladesh a much cheaper option? 

I know I cross a line if I ask you to visit India, but it's times like this that makes me think if we are holding too much against each other.


----------



## insider580

benisrael said:


> That is unfair to all Pakistani PTE aspirants. Isn't traveling to Bangladesh a much cheaper option?
> 
> I know I cross a line if I ask you to visit India, but it's times like this that makes me think if we are holding too much against each other.


So far the best and easy option is UAE. Is it a cheaper option or not, I am not sure because I am based in UAE anyways.


----------



## Adelaidean

benisrael said:


> That is unfair to all Pakistani PTE aspirants. Isn't traveling to Bangladesh a much cheaper option?
> 
> I know I cross a line if I ask you to visit India, but it's times like this that makes me think if we are holding too much against each other.


The best option which is cheapest for Pakistani aspirants to take PTE is to visit our neighbor country India and before traveling to Dubai I also wanted to go to India first and I looked for visa requirements. However, the <*SNIP*> politicians and <*SNIP*> army on both sides have made it impossible to travel to neighbor country. They won't issue a visa on both sides to their so called enemies.

We both speak the same language, we share the same history, and our life style, food and values are all the same even our faces are the same, but no, we have to be <*SNIP*> friends with Chinese and Sudia Arabs instead of Indians. Whom we do not share anything with, no language, no culture and nothing at all.

The same is the problem with India. Idiots are living on both sides.

I am sorry to be extremely harsh and I apologize if anyone is offended with my comments. I also understand that this is not the forum to discuss political issues. We are supposed to discuss only PTE and immigration etc. However, sometime you are near to burst and someone from the other side say 'Hey buddy why you do not want to come here', then you just lose control.


----------



## BulletAK

insider580 said:


> So far the best and easy option is UAE. Is it a cheaper option or not, I am not sure because I am based in UAE anyways.





benisrael said:


> That is unfair to all Pakistani PTE aspirants. Isn't traveling to Bangladesh a much cheaper option?
> 
> I know I cross a line if I ask you to visit India, but it's times like this that makes me think if we are holding too much against each other.


It's the cheapest and the best easy option available.

For Bangladesh, flights are expensive.
For India, we don't get VISA.
So only option left is UAE!


----------



## benisrael

AussiDreamer said:


> The best option which is cheapest for Pakistani aspirants to take PTE is to visit our neighbor country India and before traveling to Dubai I also wanted to go to India first and I looked for visa requirements. However, the <*SNIP*> politicians and <*SNIP*> army on both sides have made it impossible to travel to neighbor country. They won't issue a visa on both sides to their so called enemies.
> 
> We both speak the same language, we share the same history, and our life style, food and values are all the same even our faces are the same, but no, we have to be <*SNIP*> friends with Chinese and Sudia Arabs instead of Indians. Whom we do not share anything with, no language, no culture and nothing at all.
> 
> The same is the problem with India. Idiots are living on both sides.
> 
> I am sorry to be extremely harsh and I apologize if anyone is offended with my comments. I also understand that this is not the forum to discuss political issues. We are supposed to discuss only PTE and immigration etc. However, sometime you are near to burst and someone from the other side say 'Hey buddy why you do not want to come here', then you just lose control.



Agree with every line you just said. Though this is not the place to talk politics, more often the effects of bad politics just spills over to people's personal lives. 

Easier option would be someone just opening up a PTE center in Karachi or Lahore.

Also, wish India offered Visa - we used to receive many Pakistanis under Medical Visa.Not sure what happened to that...


----------



## farrukh.rashid

benisrael said:


> Agree with every line you just said. Though this is not the place to talk politics, more often the effects of bad politics just spills over to people's personal lives.
> 
> Easier option would be someone just opening up a PTE center in Karachi or Lahore.
> 
> Also, wish India offered Visa - we used to receive many Pakistanis under Medical Visa.Not sure what happened to that...



IELTS have a very strong monopoly in Pakistan and they have even started conducting tests in low populated cities and they will not allow any other to penetrate their profit making market. Moreover, people are unaware of PTE and most of Pakistanis give IELTS for post graduate studies. In nutshell Pearson is not going to open any test center in Pakistan unless and until PTE is widely accepted in all universities around the world just like IELTS. Then people from Pakistan will start taking PTE and Pearson will step ahead to open any test center here.


----------



## DivAus

Hi, I am new to this forum and looking for help. I attended PTE-A 3times and here is my score
PTE 1st attempt - L 64, R 61, S 63, W 69 PTE 2nd attempt - L 72, R 68, S 86, W 70 PTE 3rd attempt - L 69, R 64, S 73, W 69
My desired score is 79+ in all sections.
Can someone here please help me to understand how to get 79+.

Thanks.


----------



## DivAus

Has anybody on this forum taken subscription to E2language? Would like to know your training experience with them.


----------



## Afrak87

Guys,

Quick question.

To achieve 65+ is it ok to use essay templates ?? I just need 65+ that's all !

Please advise !


----------



## arrieshc

*Missed by a whisker in Writing*

Hi All,
Received my PTE-A scores for 2nd attempt. Missed 20 points by 3 marks in Writing.

Please find my scores below,
Communicative skills
L/R/S/W : 87/90/90/76

Enabling Skills
Grammar : 68
Oral Fluency : 90
Pronounciation : 78
Spelling : 17
Vocabulary : 86
Written Discourse : 90

Writing has been mystery to me. Regards to spelling I give myself ample time to proof read 2 times.

I have few queries though for 79+ winners wrt Writing,

*1. Did you follow any particular english style like American or British or mixture of both is fine?
2. In some cases I have seen people cracking 79+ wit less spelling score, so is my score really less due to low spelling marks?
3. Does writing names of places or persons or any nouns lower your spelling score as I feel tat PTE software does not consider names/nouns. This is just my opinion, please clarify?
4. How important grammar wen it comes to scoring high?
5. Also is it fine if we use capitals for some words like British Rights Act, or should I write in small case?
5. SWT : Is it very important to write summarize as low as 35-40 words because I ?have stretched it till 55-60 words
6. SST : I guess multiple sentences is fine. But my query is, is it advisable to use words you hear as it is or you need to paraphrase it with synonyms?
7. Essay : Is it advisable to use words of the subject line as it is or you need to paraphrase it?*


*79+ Writing scorers, kindly help with answering the above queries as well as please help with your other suggestions?
Please help me to break the jinx of Writing. *


----------



## Abhi

arrieshc said:


> Hi All,
> Received my PTE-A scores for 2nd attempt. Missed 20 points by 3 marks in Writing.
> 
> Please find my scores below,
> Communicative skills
> L/R/S/W : 87/90/90/76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 68
> Oral Fluency : 90
> Pronounciation : 78
> Spelling : 17
> Vocabulary : 86
> Written Discourse : 90
> 
> Writing has been mystery to me. Regards to spelling I give myself ample time to proof read 2 times.
> 
> I have few queries though for 79+ winners wrt Writing,
> 
> *1. Did you follow any particular english style like American or British or mixture of both is fine?
> 2. In some cases I have seen people cracking 79+ wit less spelling score, so is my score really less due to low spelling marks?
> 3. Does writing names of places or persons or any nouns lower your spelling score as I feel tat PTE software does not consider names/nouns. This is just my opinion, please clarify?
> 4. How important grammar wen it comes to scoring high?
> 5. Also is it fine if we use capitals for some words like British Rights Act, or should I write in small case?
> 5. SWT : Is it very important to write summarize as low as 35-40 words because I ?have stretched it till 55-60 words
> 6. SST : I guess multiple sentences is fine. But my query is, is it advisable to use words you hear as it is or you need to paraphrase it with synonyms?
> 7. Essay : Is it advisable to use words of the subject line as it is or you need to paraphrase it?*
> 
> 
> *79+ Writing scorers, kindly help with answering the above queries as well as please help with your other suggestions?
> Please help me to break the jinx of Writing. *


I'm sure you'll achieve 20 pts in your next attempt. Here are my thoughts w/r/t your queries:

1/ Either is fine but stick to one spelling (British / American) throughout your writing. 

2/ Spelling and writing scores are not correlated. Unless the spelling mistake is so grave that the PTE software is not able to understand the sentence construct/coherence/content.

3/ I disagree, PTE algorithm does take "Proper Nouns" into consideration. Can you give me an example of a writing item type where Proper Nouns are disallowed? 

4/ Very important especially for Writing.

5/ Proper nouns begin with a capital letter no matter where it occurs in a sentence.

6/ Either way is fine, but paraphrasing what you hear is the best possible scenario.

7/ Never use the exact same words from the question prompt, paraphrase it in your own words to achieve high scores.

Cheers!


----------



## Abhi

Afrak87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> To achieve 65+ is it ok to use essay templates ?? I just need 65+ that's all !
> 
> Please advise !


Not necessary. I don't recall using any template for my first attempt yet ended up scoring 65+, just read a lot on different topics to formulate your thought process at the exam.

Cheers!


----------



## Abhi

DivAus said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and looking for help. I attended PTE-A 3times and here is my score
> PTE 1st attempt - L 64, R 61, S 63, W 69 PTE 2nd attempt - L 72, R 68, S 86, W 70 PTE 3rd attempt - L 69, R 64, S 73, W 69
> My desired score is 79+ in all sections.
> Can someone here please help me to understand how to get 79+.
> 
> Thanks.


Was there enough time gap b/w your 2nd and 3rd attempt to prepare? why did your scores go down?


----------



## DivAus

Hi nablish,
After 2nd attempt, I got to know that the new cutoff for 189 is 75 for 261313. I felt disappointed and almost gave up. 😥 but my agent asked me to try it again as that is the only way to get 80 points for eoi. So prepared for a week and gave my 3rd test. Almost after 3months. So there was 3months gap between 2nd and 3rd test.
Can you please suggest how to prepare to get 80 in all sections of pte. As my reading written scores are very low.


----------



## luvjd

DivAus said:


> Hi nablish,
> After 2nd attempt, I got to know that the new cutoff for 189 is 75 for 261313. I felt disappointed and almost gave up. 😥 but my agent asked me to try it again as that is the only way to get 80 points for eoi. So prepared for a week and gave my 3rd test. Almost after 3months. So there was 3months gap between 2nd and 3rd test.
> Can you please suggest how to prepare to get 80 in all sections of pte. As my reading written scores are very low.


How did you prepare? Also, can you post your entire scores, communicative as well as enabling scores?


----------



## arrieshc

nabhilash said:


> I'm sure you'll achieve 20 pts in your next attempt. Here are my thoughts w/r/t your queries:
> 
> 1/ Either is fine but stick to one spelling (British / American) throughout your writing.
> 
> 2/ Spelling and writing scores are not correlated. Unless the spelling mistake is so grave that the PTE software is not able to understand the sentence construct/coherence/content.
> 
> 3/ I disagree, PTE algorithm does take "Proper Nouns" into consideration. Can you give me an example of a writing item type where Proper Nouns are disallowed?
> 
> 4/ Very important especially for Writing.
> 
> 5/ Proper nouns begin with a capital letter no matter where it occurs in a sentence.
> 
> 6/ Either way is fine, but paraphrasing what you hear is the best possible scenario.
> 
> 7/ Never use the exact same words from the question prompt, paraphrase it in your own words to achieve high scores.
> 
> Cheers!


_Thanks Abhilash for the quick revert and valuable suggestions. Please find my comments below,_

2/ Spelling and writing scores are not correlated. Unless the spelling mistake is so grave that the PTE software is not able to understand the sentence construct/coherence/content.
I don't have any clue to this because I have deeply proof read essay once and summaries multiple times so I don't think my spelling mistakes were grave.

3/ I disagree, PTE algorithm does take "Proper Nouns" into consideration. Can you give me an example of a writing item type where Proper Nouns are disallowed? 
Hmm in SST , there was a mention of UK lawyers, I had apprehension in using it, if you see for the word UK (short form for United Kingdom) the recording spoke UK multiple times and i hae captured the same multiple times and hence I think this might have added to my spelling mistakes.

4/ Very important especially for Writing.
Any pointers on to improve your grammar,could you please guide . how did you improve yours?

5/ Proper nouns begin with a capital letter no matter where it occurs in a sentence.
So I suppose for example, for the words British Rights Act, British thou being a proper noun Rights and Act isn't so how can one write this , is it British rights act , kindly clarify?



_Also I assume for SST , we need to take 2-3 words as possible from the passage and summarize well in 30-40 words, right? I took many words from the passage if I recollect it properly and I guess this might have affected my scores._


----------



## anubhavsharma18

arrieshc said:


> Hi All,
> Received my PTE-A scores for 2nd attempt. Missed 20 points by 3 marks in Writing.
> 
> Please find my scores below,
> Communicative skills
> L/R/S/W : 87/90/90/76
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar : 68
> Oral Fluency : 90
> Pronounciation : 78
> Spelling : 17
> Vocabulary : 86
> Written Discourse : 90
> 
> Writing has been mystery to me. Regards to spelling I give myself ample time to proof read 2 times.
> 
> I have few queries though for 79+ winners wrt Writing,
> 
> *1. Did you follow any particular english style like American or British or mixture of both is fine?
> I did not worry much about it.
> 
> 2. In some cases I have seen people cracking 79+ wit less spelling score, so is my score really less due to low spelling marks?
> I don't think spellings matter, mine were 15 second time but got 79+ in writing. Also second time my grammar and vocabulary score also were less, but written discourse increased by 10 points to 80. Now, i doubt whether enabling score reflect true picture or not as my spelling score can't reduce by 50 points from first time. I think it's the structure of essay which i worked on, instead of template. I followed E2Language tips.
> 
> 3. Does writing names of places or persons or any nouns lower your spelling score as I feel tat PTE software does not consider names/nouns. This is just my opinion, please clarify?
> Not sure.
> 
> 4. How important grammar wen it comes to scoring high?
> As stated above, i don't think enabling skills reflect true picture. Only my observation.
> 
> 5. Also is it fine if we use capitals for some words like British Rights Act, or should I write in small case?
> Capital is fine.
> 
> 5. SWT : Is it very important to write summarize as low as 35-40 words because I ?have stretched it till 55-60 words
> No, if you are under words limit, you are fine. More words means more chances of mistakes but you have to write all relevant points in your language.
> 
> 6. SST : I guess multiple sentences is fine. But my query is, is it advisable to use words you hear as it is or you need to paraphrase it with synonyms?
> If you get a synonym then fine but do not waste time too much thinking about synonyms.
> 
> 7. Essay : Is it advisable to use words of the subject line as it is or you need to paraphrase it?*
> Paraphrase.
> 
> 
> *79+ Writing scorers, kindly help with answering the above queries as well as please help with your other suggestions?
> Please help me to break the jinx of Writing. *



Check my enabling scores attached.


----------



## sc.mnit

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Check my enabling scores attached.


Hi Anubhav , Out of context , would be curious to know if you practiced with PTE scored test A and B. How were your scores in them ?

Any tips for 1st time test takers like me , mine is next week. I have non satisfactory scores in Reading and writing , working on to read and write stuff. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi

Comments inline in blue.



arrieshc said:


> _Thanks Abhilash for the quick revert and valuable suggestions. Please find my comments below,_
> 
> 2/ Spelling and writing scores are not correlated. Unless the spelling mistake is so grave that the PTE software is not able to understand the sentence construct/coherence/content.
> I don't have any clue to this because I have deeply proof read essay once and summaries multiple times so I don't think my spelling mistakes were grave.
> 
> What about your Write from Dictation, Summarize Written Text, and Summarize Spoken Text item types? because your responses to these item types also contribute to your overall writing scores apart from the "Write Essay" item type.
> 
> 3/ I disagree, PTE algorithm does take "Proper Nouns" into consideration. Can you give me an example of a writing item type where Proper Nouns are disallowed?
> Hmm in SST , there was a mention of UK lawyers, I had apprehension in using it, if you see for the word UK (short form for United Kingdom) the recording spoke UK multiple times and i hae captured the same multiple times and hence I think this might have added to my spelling mistakes.
> 
> It shouldn't really matter because the usage is correct in both cases.
> 
> 4/ Very important especially for Writing.
> Any pointers on to improve your grammar,could you please guide . how did you improve yours?
> 
> Writing is something that comes naturally for me because I'm a BA and that's the bread and butter . Writing is key when you need to draft documents for a wider audience, be it for developers or management or the cross-functional teams for that matter.
> 
> One way to get better at writing would be to read a lot in my opinion. Also, it shouldn't harm if one goes through the grammar basics, as there is always a scope of improvement. English grammar has a lot of gray areas as with any language to be honest with you.
> 
> 
> 5/ Proper nouns begin with a capital letter no matter where it occurs in a sentence.
> So I suppose for example, for the words British Rights Act, British thou being a proper noun Rights and Act isn't so how can one write this , is it British rights act , kindly clarify?
> 
> I concur with your thought process, but that rule applies to noun phrases as well. Capitalization is the standard IMO.
> 
> _Also I assume for SST , we need to take 2-3 words as possible from the passage and summarize well in 30-40 words, right? I took many words from the passage if I recollect it properly and I guess this might have affected my scores._


While listening to SST recording, note down at least 3/4 keywords and try to make a connection in your notes. Use any method - mind maps, flowchart, process flow, anything would do. Try to understand the key theme of the lecture, which will be quite evident when you listen carefully. Also, 30-40 is not a norm, you can go as long as 69 but you should write a logically coherent paragraph IMO. 

30-40 is the ideal word count for the single sentence SWT response.


----------



## Abhi

DivAus said:


> Hi nablish,
> After 2nd attempt, I got to know that the new cutoff for 189 is 75 for 261313. I felt disappointed and almost gave up. 😥 but my agent asked me to try it again as that is the only way to get 80 points for eoi. So prepared for a week and gave my 3rd test. Almost after 3months. So there was 3months gap between 2nd and 3rd test.
> Can you please suggest how to prepare to get 80 in all sections of pte. As my reading written scores are very low.


Practice, practice and more practice.....


----------



## anubhavsharma18

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Anubhav , Out of context , would be curious to know if you practiced with PTE scored test A and B. How were your scores in them ?
> 
> Any tips for 1st time test takers like me , mine is next week. I have non satisfactory scores in Reading and writing , working on to read and write stuff. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No i did not give any mock tests. For writing, you need to practice. I would recommend using Grammarly for finding mistakes like grammar, spellings, etc.


----------



## DivAus

Hi luvjd,
I followed E2Lanaguage strategies for all 4 sections and used online materials to practice.
Here are my scores 
PTE1
Overall: 64
L 64, R 61 ,S 63, W 69
G 69, OF 52, P 58, S 47, V 74, WD 55

PTE2
Overall: 72
L 72, R 68 ,S 86, W 70
G 67, OF 80, P 85, S 20, V 85, WD 54

PTE3
Overall: 68
L 69, R 64 ,S 73, W 69
G 48, OF 68, P 71, S 61, V 65, WD 55

It clearly shows that I have not done any progress from 1 to 3rd test  I feel that there is some problem in the way I am preparing, can someone please suggest me how to improve each and every skill.


----------



## arrieshc

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Check my enabling scores attached.


Now am more confused, so what exactly decides 90 to be scored in writing. 

So what did you do differently the second time to get such a score.

Could you please mention, if you recollect?


----------



## andrearios

Hello Everyone,

Finally the results that I have been waiting for so long. 

My journey started two years ago and after 6 Ielts and 7 PTE, I finally got 79+. I am from South America, so in here it is really difficult to have access to any preparation courses, in fact, there is none. I just have this forum and online information. I will provide a short description of my experience in each module.

Speaking; It was my lowest I started with 45 in pte and the last 4 attempts were 90. I believe the key here is fluency, sometimes I found myself saying ridiculous things, but with proper fluency, like I was really sure about something, the words I did not understand, I was like lalalala ( But with fluency). 

Reading: I just practiced ROP which for me was stupid nothing makes sense, I speak Spanish, therefore we have plenty of grammatical orders, so Reorder paragraphs was a nightmare hahahaha. The collocation list was really helpful, what I did was to record the entire list on my phone from a software text to speech and while I was sleeping I listened to it.

Listening; WFD I spend days practicing the most repeated questions, ptestudy website has all of them. And during the exam I develop the skill to read and listening at the same time, so during the actual test I was listening and reading the possible answer.

Writing; This was the most difficult one for me I could not get the desired result using the templates, so I tested my theory empirically. I took the test using the templates and I got 73, one week later I took the test without any template I got 86. Lastly, uses this manual Academic
Phrasebank *A compendium of commonly used phrasal elements in academic English in PDF format 2015b enhanced edition*

Today I am going to drink (Chilean Wine) hoping that each one of you gets your desired result.


----------



## luvjd

DivAus said:


> Hi luvjd,
> I followed E2Lanaguage strategies for all 4 sections and used online materials to practice.
> Here are my scores
> PTE1
> Overall: 64
> L 64, R 61 ,S 63, W 69
> G 69, OF 52, P 58, S 47, V 74, WD 55
> 
> PTE2
> Overall: 72
> L 72, R 68 ,S 86, W 70
> G 67, OF 80, P 85, S 20, V 85, WD 54
> 
> PTE3
> Overall: 68
> L 69, R 64 ,S 73, W 69
> G 48, OF 68, P 71, S 61, V 65, WD 55
> 
> It clearly shows that I have not done any progress from 1 to 3rd test  I feel that there is some problem in the way I am preparing, can someone please suggest me how to improve each and every skill.


From your scores, it looks like you are almost there. All you need is a little more practice. And it looks like you are not reviewing your answers ( for spell check and grammar). Make sure you have a minute or two for your essay review and practice well not to have many typos. You will be good. As you know, these sections are interconnected, i.e. your listening can not only affect your listening score but also writing.
Best of luck.


----------



## hoandang

Hi folks, can you guys give me some insights what went wrong with my writing and listening and how I improve it?

For your information, I did well in WFD but not so good in SST (didn't write to the main topic in the second SST, though the first one was on point). For essay, I didn't have time to proofread but I still can score 79 for grammar so I don't think my essay dragged my writing down.


----------



## DN7C

andrearios said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally the results that I have been waiting for so long.
> 
> My journey started two years ago and after 6 Ielts and 7 PTE, I finally got 79+. I am from South America, so in here it is really difficult to have access to any preparation courses, in fact, there is none. I just have this forum and online information. I will provide a short description of my experience in each module.
> 
> Speaking; It was my lowest I started with 45 in pte and the last 4 attempts were 90. I believe the key here is fluency, sometimes I found myself saying ridiculous things, but with proper fluency, like I was really sure about something, the words I did not understand, I was like lalalala ( But with fluency).
> 
> Reading: I just practiced ROP which for me was stupid nothing makes sense, I speak Spanish, therefore we have plenty of grammatical orders, so Reorder paragraphs was a nightmare hahahaha. The collocation list was really helpful, what I did was to record the entire list on my phone from a software text to speech and while I was sleeping I listened to it.
> 
> Listening; WFD I spend days practicing the most repeated questions, ptestudy website has all of them. And during the exam I develop the skill to read and listening at the same time, so during the actual test I was listening and reading the possible answer.
> 
> Writing; This was the most difficult one for me I could not get the desired result using the templates, so I tested my theory empirically. I took the test using the templates and I got 73, one week later I took the test without any template I got 86. Lastly, uses this manual Academic
> Phrasebank *A compendium of commonly used phrasal elements in academic English in PDF format 2015b enhanced edition*
> 
> Today I am going to drink (Chilean Wine) hoping that each one of you gets your desired result.


Inspiring story mate.:clap2:

Good luck with your EOI and future proceedings.


----------



## JG

hoandang said:


> Hi folks, can you guys give me some insights what went wrong with my writing and listening and how I improve it?
> 
> For your information, I did well in WFD but not so good in SST (didn't write to the main topic in the second SST, though the first one was on point). For essay, I didn't have time to proofread but I still can score 79 for grammar so I don't think my essay dragged my writing down.


Am sure you might have wrote offtopic, or npot ino the correct question, this happened to me also. Done worry, write the answer towards the questions exactly.


----------



## hoandang

josygeorge000 said:


> Am sure you might have wrote offtopic, or npot ino the correct question, this happened to me also. Done worry, write the answer towards the questions exactly.


Does that mean I got 0 for my essay because of writing off-topic?


----------



## vinay_1187

Many congrats on your success and can count your *patience level* and perseverance as well.


----------



## zack-93

Hey guys I have had the same issue on my last 2 attempts i failed on writing I have no idea why.
I honestly reached a good level at the test and I was sure that I would reach my target.

Those are my previous two attempts. Can you guys please tell me what went wrong
Listening 84
Reading . 86
Speaking . 90
Writing . 76

AND 
Oral Fluency . 90
Grammar . 89
Pronunciation . 90
Spelling 45
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90 

I thought i massed up on my spelling and decided to work on that, however, I took the test last night and those are my results
Listening 80
Reading . 80
Speaking . 90
Writing . 74

AND 
Oral Fluency . 90
Grammar . 82
Pronunciation . 79
Spelling 72
Vocabulary 76
Written Discourse 90 

So, my writing score has actually dropped, and I am really lost, depressed, and I am really about to give up on this test. Please any advise on my next attempt??


----------



## insider580

zack-93 said:


> Hey guys I have had the same issue on my last 2 attempts i failed on writing I have no idea why.
> I honestly reached a good level at the test and I was sure that I would reach my target.
> 
> Those are my previous two attempts. Can you guys please tell me what went wrong
> Listening 84
> Reading . 86
> Speaking . 90
> Writing . 76
> 
> AND
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Grammar . 89
> Pronunciation . 90
> Spelling 45
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I thought i massed up on my spelling and decided to work on that, however, I took the test last night and those are my results
> Listening 80
> Reading . 80
> Speaking . 90
> Writing . 74
> 
> AND
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Grammar . 82
> Pronunciation . 79
> Spelling 72
> Vocabulary 76
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> So, my writing score has actually dropped, and I am really lost, depressed, and I am really about to give up on this test. Please any advise on my next attempt??


Did you write off-topic in an essay? This is the only reason I could think of.


----------



## zack-93

insider580 said:


> Did you write off-topic in an essay? This is the only reason I could think of.


There is no way i wrote off topic on my last attempt, I have practiced the same topic before the test and my points were clear.
Write from dictation I only made a mistake on the last one. I was rushing and might forgot a word in the middle of the sentence.


----------



## sammy163

*Advise*

dear Friends and experts.. please guide me on my score report. 79 is target.


----------



## insider580

zack-93 said:


> There is no way i wrote off topic on my last attempt, I have practiced the same topic before the test and my points were clear.
> Write from dictation I only made a mistake on the last one. I was rushing and might forgot a word in the middle of the sentence.


Strange !! just by missing a word, it should not impact that much. 

I am sure your next attempt would be your last one and you will cross the line.


----------



## Abhi

zack-93 said:


> Hey guys I have had the same issue on my last 2 attempts i failed on writing I have no idea why.
> I honestly reached a good level at the test and I was sure that I would reach my target.
> 
> Those are my previous two attempts. Can you guys please tell me what went wrong
> Listening 84
> Reading . 86
> Speaking . 90
> Writing . 76
> 
> AND
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Grammar . 89
> Pronunciation . 90
> Spelling 45
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I thought i massed up on my spelling and decided to work on that, however, I took the test last night and those are my results
> Listening 80
> Reading . 80
> Speaking . 90
> Writing . 74
> 
> AND
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Grammar . 82
> Pronunciation . 79
> Spelling 72
> Vocabulary 76
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> So, my writing score has actually dropped, and I am really lost, depressed, and I am really about to give up on this test. Please any advise on my next attempt??


That's strange because you should have improved over your last attempt if you focussed your practice surrounding the writing item types. Have you gone through the PTE-A Score guide published at the PTE website? Its worth a read if you want to aim at 79+ each, why? because it will tell you how all PTE-A item types are scored by their AI engine. 

_"If an acceptable response is provided (a score is received for content), the item will be scored on form. If the response is of the appropriate length, a score will be given and the response will then be rated on the remaining traits: *vocabulary, spelling, grammar; development, structure and coherence; and general linguistic range.*"_ (Ref: Pg 10, PTE-A Score Guide)


I think you are one attempt away from your target, don't give up before 5 ft before the finish line (as you got 74 in W). Focus your practice on the Writing item types and see the difference. 

Cheers!


----------



## kunalaki

Yes, you can use a template to achieve a 65+ score in writing.


----------



## kunalaki

Afrak87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> To achieve 65+ is it ok to use essay templates ?? I just need 65+ that's all !
> 
> Please advise !


Yes, you can use any template to score 65+ in writing section.


----------



## kunalaki

andrearios said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally the results that I have been waiting for so long.
> 
> My journey started two years ago and after 6 Ielts and 7 PTE, I finally got 79+. I am from South America, so in here it is really difficult to have access to any preparation courses, in fact, there is none. I just have this forum and online information. I will provide a short description of my experience in each module.
> 
> Speaking; It was my lowest I started with 45 in pte and the last 4 attempts were 90. I believe the key here is fluency, sometimes I found myself saying ridiculous things, but with proper fluency, like I was really sure about something, the words I did not understand, I was like lalalala ( But with fluency).
> 
> Reading: I just practiced ROP which for me was stupid nothing makes sense, I speak Spanish, therefore we have plenty of grammatical orders, so Reorder paragraphs was a nightmare hahahaha. The collocation list was really helpful, what I did was to record the entire list on my phone from a software text to speech and while I was sleeping I listened to it.
> 
> Listening; WFD I spend days practicing the most repeated questions, ptestudy website has all of them. And during the exam I develop the skill to read and listening at the same time, so during the actual test I was listening and reading the possible answer.
> 
> Writing; This was the most difficult one for me I could not get the desired result using the templates, so I tested my theory empirically. I took the test using the templates and I got 73, one week later I took the test without any template I got 86. Lastly, uses this manual Academic
> Phrasebank *A compendium of commonly used phrasal elements in academic English in PDF format 2015b enhanced edition*
> 
> Today I am going to drink (Chilean Wine) hoping that each one of you gets your desired result.


Congratulations


----------



## kunalaki

Can someone please guide me on how to improve my pronunciation score? I am repeatedly scoring low marks in pronunciation and oral fluency.

I have attached the audio of my recording so please tell me how to improve it. Sometimes I feel that PTE software is unable to understand my voice. Should I move on to IELTS? My target is 79+.

I am also attaching the score of my official PTE mock test result.










https://vocaroo.com/i/s1yoX2M01oZy


----------



## zack-93

nabhilash said:


> That's strange because you should have improved over your last attempt if you focussed your practice surrounding the writing item types. Have you gone through the PTE-A Score guide published at the PTE website? Its worth a read if you want to aim at 79+ each, why? because it will tell you how all PTE-A item types are scored by their AI engine.
> 
> _"If an acceptable response is provided (a score is received for content), the item will be scored on form. If the response is of the appropriate length, a score will be given and the response will then be rated on the remaining traits: *vocabulary, spelling, grammar; development, structure and coherence; and general linguistic range.*"_ (Ref: Pg 10, PTE-A Score Guide)
> 
> 
> I think you are one attempt away from your target, don't give up before 5 ft before the finish line (as you got 74 in W). Focus your practice on the Writing item types and see the difference.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the reply I appreciate that
Regarding my essay, should I focus on improving that, or since my written discourse and spelling are some how good I should keep my essay writing strategy the same ?

And can you advise me with regard to summarise written text, it might be my issue


----------



## zack-93

kunalaki said:


> Can someone please guide me on how to improve my pronunciation score? I am repeatedly scoring low marks in pronunciation and oral fluency.
> 
> I have attached the audio of my recording so please tell me how to improve it. Sometimes I feel that PTE software is unable to understand my voice. Should I move on to IELTS? My target is 79+.
> 
> I am also attaching the score of my official PTE mock test result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1yoX2M01oZy


My best advise is to not focus much on content and give your answers based on the overall description. Also, open up your mouth wider while talking and use hand movement to explain.

Try this website as well https://dictation.io/
It is a voice recognition software. It is suppose to type whatever you are saying, so keep on practicing with it.


----------



## benisrael

andrearios said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally the results that I have been waiting for so long.
> 
> My journey started two years ago and after 6 Ielts and 7 PTE, I finally got 79+. I am from South America, so in here it is really difficult to have access to any preparation courses, in fact, there is none. I just have this forum and online information. I will provide a short description of my experience in each module.
> 
> Speaking; It was my lowest I started with 45 in pte and the last 4 attempts were 90. I believe the key here is fluency, sometimes I found myself saying ridiculous things, but with proper fluency, like I was really sure about something, the words I did not understand, I was like lalalala ( But with fluency).
> 
> Reading: I just practiced ROP which for me was stupid nothing makes sense, I speak Spanish, therefore we have plenty of grammatical orders, so Reorder paragraphs was a nightmare hahahaha. The collocation list was really helpful, what I did was to record the entire list on my phone from a software text to speech and while I was sleeping I listened to it.
> 
> Listening; WFD I spend days practicing the most repeated questions, ptestudy website has all of them. And during the exam I develop the skill to read and listening at the same time, so during the actual test I was listening and reading the possible answer.
> 
> Writing; This was the most difficult one for me I could not get the desired result using the templates, so I tested my theory empirically. I took the test using the templates and I got 73, one week later I took the test without any template I got 86. Lastly, uses this manual Academic
> Phrasebank *A compendium of commonly used phrasal elements in academic English in PDF format 2015b enhanced edition*
> 
> Today I am going to drink (Chilean Wine) hoping that each one of you gets your desired result.



Very Helpful. Especially the Academic Phrasebank ( exactly what I was looking for but did not know there is something like this exists), Salute!

Also, Congratulations. Your efforts have paid off! All the best for your on wards journey to your dream country ! Like to visit Chile one day though.


----------



## jpss

kunalaki said:


> Can someone please guide me on how to improve my pronunciation score? I am repeatedly scoring low marks in pronunciation and oral fluency.
> 
> I have attached the audio of my recording so please tell me how to improve it. Sometimes I feel that PTE software is unable to understand my voice. Should I move on to IELTS? My target is 79+.
> 
> I am also attaching the score of my official PTE mock test result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1yoX2M01oZy



Hi,

I downloaded and played back to *'https://dictation.io/speech'*. The result is,

_Krishna University is running a series of workshops for final year students on how to do well in interviews PC Kishore keyboard and perform at the best during later job interviews computers have an excellent record of success in helping students acquire the position Desire_

Then I corrected as per your delivery,

*This term the University is running a series of workshops for final year students on how to do well in interviews. These sessions will help participants prepare efficiently for and perform at the best during later job interviews. The workshop tutors have an excellent record of success in helping students acquire the position they desire.*

Now, it's my turn and tried with little stress, pauses, and grouped words to make it a phrase to follow rhythm in places where I thought it is required.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s01cpD3cpJJ4

*@79+ scorers*, please compare and comment.

Last but not least, I kindly request each *79+ successors* to read, record and post the same if you were to read.

To my mind, it is of utmost importance to have a sample from *achievers* to compare, correct and to make progress rather than seeking outside.

Thanks


----------



## tanvir2220

Hi

Can anyone please share some samples of Read Aloud of a 90 scorer? I need it urgent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharmak

Hi all, I always score less in reading and writing any tips to improve the score and for essay any template will Stevens template help. I also used Jay template but again not sure looks my essay formation was not right.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please share some samples of Read Aloud of a 90 scorer? I need it urgent. Thanks in advance.


Here are mine

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sgWNU1duQQaDcqa3a2aoic5N_xKJMpts/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## apa11

Advise:
Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
Getting Experiences Letters again from my previous Employers are not an easy task!! That’s why I am stressing that OLD EXPERIENCES Letters for the New ACS are far more than ENOUGH or do I need to get again from them??? Please, Please let me know ???
Gus, I know it’s an immense Gap because of my laziness I have not attempted the PTE Academic or any other test yet for the further process. 
Anyone can please have a look above and let me know the best way to approach!


----------



## tanvir2220

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Here are mine
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sgWNU1duQQaDcqa3a2aoic5N_xKJMpts/view?usp=drivesdk


Thanks for your help.

One question. Did you speak at the above speed? Or you spoke faster at real exams?


----------



## mike129

Ptera said:


> Hello my friend! I know how it is.. I needed 7 attempts (see below my results). I tell you something. If 79+ will give u a direct ticket to AU with immediate invite or at least in couple of months, then I wouldn´t give up! Look, this money you can easily earn within a month or two in Australia. So it´s like an investement in your future..
> But if 79+ wouldn´t give you 100% invite, I would wait for July to see what will happen.. But don´t say that you give up. You will maybe regret it one day. Don´t give up bro because you´re so close..
> 
> My scores:
> 
> 14.03.2017	L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76
> 15.08.2017	L/R/S/W- 65/75/79/65
> 12.09.2017	L/R/S/W- 72/75/74/72
> 14.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 66/80/83/67
> 28.11.2017	L/R/S/W- 64/78/70/73
> 09.01.2018	L/R/S/W- 82/73/90/80
> 06.02.2018	L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80


Thanks a lot my friend for the motivation, I finally passed after my 7th attempt, L82	R85	S90	W80


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Experts,

Need help. My latest attempt scores are below:

L/R/S/W: 66/73/80/65 
G/O/P/S/V/W : 81/88/71/14/66/57

I am not sure why I am continuously getting low marks in Listening. For writing, looks like, I tried with very simple and short SWT with 15-20 words and that took a toll on my writing marks, as I had scored earlier 73 in last to last attempt.
Please help I need to get 79+.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

tanvir2220 said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sgWNU1duQQaDcqa3a2aoic5N_xKJMpts/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> One question. Did you speak at the above speed? Or you spoke faster at real exams?
Click to expand...

I spoke at same speed. I also used to place mic at chin level.


----------



## jpss

mike129 said:


> Thanks a lot my friend for the motivation, I finally passed after my 7th attempt, L82	R85	S90	W80


Wow, awesome Mike!

Eventually, you have nailed it.

You are too really an inspiration to many as I remember how frustrated you were with your 6th attempt score and you were almost lost your hope.


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi all friends ,

Just to get a rough idea , may I seek help from fellow people who appeared for PTE A in April and May 2018 to advise what essay topics they got in the exam.

Essay seems a big roadblock for me , not very confident , your help can give some idea on the latest trends..

thanks in advance.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

sc.mnit said:


> Hi all friends ,
> 
> Just to get a rough idea , may I seek help from fellow people who appeared for PTE A in April and May 2018 to advise what essay topics they got in the exam.
> 
> Essay seems a big roadblock for me , not very confident , your help can give some idea on the latest trends..
> 
> thanks in advance.


They are coming from list in below link
36 PTE Essay List: March-2018 - PTE Sprinters


----------



## Ptera

mike129 said:


> Thanks a lot my friend for the motivation, I finally passed after my 7th attempt, L82	R85	S90	W80


Wow buddy!! Congratulations!! Very happy for you! I was afraid that you gave up..;-)
Good luck with invitation!


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi guys ,

Since I have my final exam mid-next week , needs some input for the following :-
1. What type of notepad we get at the PTE centre , is it pen and paper one or something digital ? If digital , how easy /hard is it to operate..
2. Position of the mike , I did PTE A simulation @home (scored test a and b and got 90/87 is Speaking) but I had used my apple iphone's earphone ?. Pls. advise.

thanks.


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

Need some advice on what to do, I prepared and appeared for PTE and got these marks

L,r,s,w- 69,67,62,72 

after a week i gave it once again got these marks. This one is without preparing much
L,R,S,W- 77,74,80,72.

This is happening in and out need some advice.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## apa11

Advise:
Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
Getting Experiences Letters again from my previous Employers are not an easy task!! That’s why I am stressing that OLD EXPERIENCES Letters for the New ACS are far more than ENOUGH or do I need to get again from them??? Please, Please let me know ???
Gus, I know it’s an immense Gap because of my laziness I have not attempted the PTE Academic or any other test yet for the further process. 
Anyone can please have a look above and let me know the best way to approach!


----------



## vinayge

apa11 said:


> Advise:
> Guys need advise! Actually, I have got my ACS report Positive which was about 22 months back and now it is going to expire on 12th July 2018. The problem was that they had not allocated me enough points for the experience.
> Now I can claim my experience points but for this do I need to get my new ACS done? If I have to approve my new report from ACS, then in this case… Do I need to get new Experience letters from my previous Employers or the Previous Experience Letters (Which I have used for my old ACS report) are ENOUGH for the news ACS report after 12th July 2018?
> Getting Experiences Letters again from my previous Employers are not an easy task!! That’s why I am stressing that OLD EXPERIENCES Letters for the New ACS are far more than ENOUGH or do I need to get again from them??? Please, Please let me know ???
> Gus, I know it’s an immense Gap because of my laziness I have not attempted the PTE Academic or any other test yet for the further process.
> Anyone can please have a look above and let me know the best way to approach!


Hi,

If you want to get the new experience to be added and if you think it will help you gain more points. You need to do the ACS assessment once again, you don't need to get letters for the old experience, you can use the same. 

I Suggest you to apply for the new acs before the old one gets expired. Your account will still be active and you don't need to upload any old documents. You just need to make entry for new experience which needs to be assessed and its documents.

Just get your new letters for new experience only. You can also post it in ACS forum here "ACS Assessment April 2018- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1423322-acs-assessment-april-2018-a.html" 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Adelaidean

zack-93 said:


> Hey guys I have had the same issue on my last 2 attempts i failed on writing I have no idea why.
> I honestly reached a good level at the test and I was sure that I would reach my target.
> 
> Those are my previous two attempts. Can you guys please tell me what went wrong
> Listening 84
> Reading . 86
> Speaking . 90
> Writing . 76
> 
> AND
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Grammar . 89
> Pronunciation . 90
> Spelling 45
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I thought i massed up on my spelling and decided to work on that, however, I took the test last night and those are my results
> Listening 80
> Reading . 80
> Speaking . 90
> Writing . 74
> 
> AND
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Grammar . 82
> Pronunciation . 79
> Spelling 72
> Vocabulary 76
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> So, my writing score has actually dropped, and I am really lost, depressed, and I am really about to give up on this test. Please any advise on my next attempt??



My gut feeling is that PTE is also trying to copy the way IELTS fail people in writing on purpose. I have attempted IELTS 8th times and every time I used to get only 6.5 in writing, no matter whatever I did. Then I went for re-checking on my 8th attempt and they increased it from 6.5 to 7. So I think PTE is also trying to mimic the same behavior to force people for multiple attempts because I also recently attempted PTE first time and my score was 70 for writing even I did very well. Moreover, it seems the written discourse, vocabulary, spellings and grammar also do not matter much. I am saying this because look into your scores in the first attempt. How can you get 76 in writing when WD, Voc and grammar are all 90.

I do not mean to discourage anyone, but something seems happening behind the scene.


----------



## apa11

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you want to get the new experience to be added and if you think it will help you gain more points. You need to do the ACS assessment once again, you don't need to get letters for the old experience, you can use the same.
> 
> I Suggest you to apply for the new acs before the old one gets expired. Your account will still be active and you don't need to upload any old documents. You just need to make entry for new experience which needs to be assessed and its documents.
> 
> Just get your new letters for new experience only. You can also post it in ACS forum here "ACS Assessment April 2018- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1423322-acs-assessment-april-2018-a.html"
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Many Thanks, Vinay. Much appreciated for the excellent suggestion!!!


----------



## apa11

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you want to get the new experience to be added and if you think it will help you gain more points. You need to do the ACS assessment once again, you don't need to get letters for the old experience, you can use the same.
> 
> I Suggest you to apply for the new acs before the old one gets expired. Your account will still be active and you don't need to upload any old documents. You just need to make entry for new experience which needs to be assessed and its documents.
> 
> Just get your new letters for new experience only. You can also post it in ACS forum here "ACS Assessment April 2018- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1423322-acs-assessment-april-2018-a.html"
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Vinay, can you please also confirm that how much is the new 2018 ACS Assessment FEE?
Also, I am Working for one of the Dubai based company remotely. Like, I am working as a "Remote Network Engineer". The company is happy to provide Experience letter. Will they accept it or not?


----------



## vinayge

Hi,

I fee for the new assessment is 500$ AUD, "https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html" you can use this link . If the company is providing in the required format on the letter head that will be fine.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## apa11

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I fee for the new assessment is 500$ AUD, "https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html" you can use this link . If the company is providing in the required format on the letter head that will be fine.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Vinay, you are my star!
Cheers mate!!


----------



## sc.mnit

sc.mnit said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Since I have my final exam mid-next week , needs some input for the following :-
> 1. What type of notepad we get at the PTE centre , is it pen and paper one or something digital ? If digital , how easy /hard is it to operate..
> 2. Position of the mike , I did PTE A simulation @home (scored test a and b and got 90/87 is Speaking) but I had used my apple iphone's earphone ?. Pls. advise.
> 
> thanks.


Anyone pls ?


----------



## lrahC

Hi Experts,

I really need some help and suggestions. I had few attempts and got 90 in speaking but only got 6x in writing and listening. Which sections should I focus and work on? Do I need to keep working on retell lecture and repeat sentence?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vinayge

sc.mnit said:


> Anyone pls ?


Hi,

You will get non permanent marker pen and kind of plastic paper notepad which you can easily write on it. No need erase what you have written on top of it, they will erase it later ( no need to worry ) they will give instructions on how to use it.

Mic position some say it should be just below the lower lips and the chin. I have used this one, but what matters is your pronunciation and oral fluency.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayge

apa11 said:


> Vinay, you are my star!
> Cheers mate!!


Hi apa11,

No problem.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayge

lrahC said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I really need some help and suggestions. I had few attempts and got 90 in speaking but only got 6x in writing and listening. Which sections should I focus and work on? Do I need to keep working on retell lecture and repeat sentence?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi IrahC,

For Writing you can use some strategies from PTE E2 Language videos on youtube. Listening my suggestion is work on Write from Dictation, Fill in the blanks, Highlight incorrect words, Summarize spoken test these are the most important topics which you can concentrate on first.

Also their is a frequent essay list in this forum, have a look on it once.
Speaking don't loose the grip, do as you used to do on it.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## lrahC

Thanks Champ~


----------



## mike129

jpss said:


> Wow, awesome Mike!
> 
> Eventually, you have nailed it.
> 
> You are too really an inspiration to many as I remember how frustrated you were with your 6th attempt score and you were almost lost your hope.


thx man, I was devastated actually, as I missed by one point in the fifth attempt and on the six my writing scores went down a lot, but thanks God, I took the seventh attempt and passed


----------



## mike129

Ptera said:


> Wow buddy!! Congratulations!! Very happy for you! I was afraid that you gave up..;-)
> Good luck with invitation!


I was going to give up, but your motivating words helped a lot to keep going, thx again my friend . Good luck to you to on your invite.


----------



## zack-93

AussiDreamer said:


> My gut feeling is that PTE is also trying to copy the way IELTS fail people in writing on purpose. I have attempted IELTS 8th times and every time I used to get only 6.5 in writing, no matter whatever I did. Then I went for re-checking on my 8th attempt and they increased it from 6.5 to 7. So I think PTE is also trying to mimic the same behavior to force people for multiple attempts because I also recently attempted PTE first time and my score was 70 for writing even I did very well. Moreover, it seems the written discourse, vocabulary, spellings and grammar also do not matter much. I am saying this because look into your scores in the first attempt. How can you get 76 in writing when WD, Voc and grammar are all 90.
> 
> I do not mean to discourage anyone, but something seems happening behind the scene.


I honestly have the same feeling. I have always heard people scoring 80+ on writing by just using templates. 
At the same time my previous 2 tests, my writing score are completely lower than the rest which is confusing.
Anyways, I will attempt the test one more time next week and hopefully the writing score would improve


----------



## sublime123

DN7C said:


> Inspiring story mate.:clap2:
> 
> Good luck with your EOI and future proceedings.


Congratulations..! Your story motivates me to work hard.

Can you please provide a copy of the book "A compendium of commonly used phrasal elements in academic English in PDF format 2015b enhanced edition"


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

Need some advice on what to do, I prepared and appeared for PTE and got these marks

L,r,s,w- 69,67,62,72

after a week i gave it once again got these marks. This one is without preparing much
L,R,S,W- 77,74,80,72.

This is happening in and out need some advice.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## arrieshc

andrearios said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally the results that I have been waiting for so long.
> 
> My journey started two years ago and after 6 Ielts and 7 PTE, I finally got 79+. I am from South America, so in here it is really difficult to have access to any preparation courses, in fact, there is none. I just have this forum and online information. I will provide a short description of my experience in each module.
> 
> Speaking; It was my lowest I started with 45 in pte and the last 4 attempts were 90. I believe the key here is fluency, sometimes I found myself saying ridiculous things, but with proper fluency, like I was really sure about something, the words I did not understand, I was like lalalala ( But with fluency).
> 
> Reading: I just practiced ROP which for me was stupid nothing makes sense, I speak Spanish, therefore we have plenty of grammatical orders, so Reorder paragraphs was a nightmare hahahaha. The collocation list was really helpful, what I did was to record the entire list on my phone from a software text to speech and while I was sleeping I listened to it.
> 
> Listening; WFD I spend days practicing the most repeated questions, ptestudy website has all of them. And during the exam I develop the skill to read and listening at the same time, so during the actual test I was listening and reading the possible answer.
> 
> Writing; This was the most difficult one for me I could not get the desired result using the templates, so I tested my theory empirically. I took the test using the templates and I got 73, one week later I took the test without any template I got 86. Lastly, uses this manual Academic
> Phrasebank *A compendium of commonly used phrasal elements in academic English in PDF format 2015b enhanced edition*
> 
> Today I am going to drink (Chilean Wine) hoping that each one of you gets your desired result.



Congrats andrearios for the triumph on your arduous journey of PTE. You are really an inspiration who has motivated people like us to keep going till we achieve their results.

Best luck on your future PR process.

If possible, could you please post a sample of SWT, Essay and SST since you have scored 79+ in Writing.

I would like to see ow 79+ write their responses for tese item types.

Please spare some time out of your precious schedule and post , it would be very helpful for us.


Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh


----------



## arrieshc

nabhilash said:


> That's strange because you should have improved over your last attempt if you focussed your practice surrounding the writing item types. Have you gone through the PTE-A Score guide published at the PTE website? Its worth a read if you want to aim at 79+ each, why? because it will tell you how all PTE-A item types are scored by their AI engine.
> 
> _"If an acceptable response is provided (a score is received for content), the item will be scored on form. If the response is of the appropriate length, a score will be given and the response will then be rated on the remaining traits: *vocabulary, spelling, grammar; development, structure and coherence; and general linguistic range.*"_ (Ref: Pg 10, PTE-A Score Guide)
> 
> 
> I think you are one attempt away from your target, don't give up before 5 ft before the finish line (as you got 74 in W). Focus your practice on the Writing item types and see the difference.
> 
> Cheers!



Congrats andrearios for the triumph on your arduous journey of PTE. You are really an inspiration who has motivated people like us to keep going till we achieve their results.

Best luck on your future PR process.

If possible, could you please post a sample of SWT, Essay and SST since you have scored 79+ in Writing.

I would like to see ow 79+ write their responses for tese item types.

Could you lease spare some time out of your precious schedule and post , it would be very helpful to us.


Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh


----------



## Abhi

AussiDreamer said:


> My gut feeling is that PTE is also trying to copy the way IELTS fail people in writing on purpose. I have attempted IELTS 8th times and every time I used to get only 6.5 in writing, no matter whatever I did. Then I went for re-checking on my 8th attempt and they increased it from 6.5 to 7. So I think PTE is also trying to mimic the same behavior to force people for multiple attempts because I also recently attempted PTE first time and my score was 70 for writing even I did very well. Moreover, it seems the written discourse, vocabulary, spellings and grammar also do not matter much. I am saying this because look into your scores in the first attempt. How can you get 76 in writing when WD, Voc and grammar are all 90.
> 
> I do not mean to discourage anyone, but something seems happening behind the scene.


I disagree, your assesment of IELTS may be right, but your thoughts regarding PTE-A are simply not true. It's a combination of a lot of factors that help you acheive a high score in Writing. For example, in IELTS your response to the Essay question adds a high weightage to your overall writing score, whereas in PTE-A the following item types also contribute to your writing score apart from the essay:

Write from dictation
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks 
Summarize written text
Summarize spoken text
Listening: Fill in the blanks

All those components you mention in your hypothesis matter but in an integrative fashion. Remember that PTE-A test developers are not stupid to feed complicated logic to an ML algorithm and fool people at the same time. It's a standardized exam marked by the computer. 

Get over your bias and improve your writing score by practice, because that's the only solution.

Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit

Friends ,

I have my PTE A exam on 16th May morning and need few clarifications. Raised before but no one responded.

1. How many max. co-examinees at the same time slot in the centre , trying to judge the chaos/noise level , ofcourse may depend from centre to centre/country to country.

2. Notepad - Do we bring own notepad and pen , to take notes during exam or would they provide. If they provide what sort of notepad is it?

3. How much time is given to test , operate microphone and headsets before actual exam.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Yadsohal

mike129 said:


> thx man, I was devastated actually, as I missed by one point in the fifth attempt and on the six my writing scores went down a lot, but thanks God, I took the seventh attempt and passed


Hi Bro,
My sincere Felicitation!

That's why everyone said, don't lose hope. Try again and again until, the time you get your required / dream score.


----------



## Abhi

sc.mnit said:


> Friends ,
> 
> I have my PTE A exam on 16th May morning and need few clarifications. Raised before but no one responded.
> 
> 1. How many max. co-examinees at the same time slot in the centre , trying to judge the chaos/noise level , ofcourse may depend from centre to centre/country to country.
> 
> 2. Notepad - Do we bring own notepad and pen , to take notes during exam or would they provide. If they provide what sort of notepad is it?
> 
> 3. How much time is given to test , operate microphone and headsets before actual exam.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


1/ It's relative and depends on the size of your exam center, location, timeslot, etc. But all will be speaking at the same time, so be prepared 

2/ They will provide an erasable notepad with pens, nothing is allowed from outside.

3/ First 5-10 mins or so.

All the best! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hictegypt

Dears, in my last exam, I found somehow a new type - at least for me - of essay. It asked me about 1) my opinion on whether work-life balance can be achieved? 2) the reason of why some people can't achieve the desired balance.

Do you know how this can be solved? I use the E2Language structure (intro, paragraph 1 - pro, paragraph 2 -pro/against - conclusion/closing. However, this can be done to tackle the first item only. How to include the second one?


----------



## mike129

Yadsohal said:


> Hi Bro,
> My sincere Felicitation!
> 
> That's why everyone said, don't lose hope. Try again and again until, the time you get your required / dream score.


yeah, thx man


----------



## mike129

hictegypt said:


> Dears, in my last exam, I found somehow a new type - at least for me - of essay. It asked me about 1) my opinion on whether work-life balance can be achieved? 2) the reason of why some people can't achieve the desired balance.
> 
> Do you know how this can be solved? I use the E2Language structure (intro, paragraph 1 - pro, paragraph 2 -pro/against - conclusion/closing. However, this can be done to tackle the first item only. How to include the second one?


E2language essay format never worked for me...check navjot brar writing it is much better...but e2language is excellent in other things jay is just awesome.


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

Need some advice on what to do, I prepared and appeared for PTE and got these marks

L,r,s,w- 69,67,62,72

after a week i gave it once again got these marks. This one is without preparing much
L,R,S,W- 77,74,80,72.

This is happening in and out need some advice. Any suggestions are much appreciated.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## mike129

vinayge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some advice on what to do, I prepared and appeared for PTE and got these marks
> 
> L,r,s,w- 69,67,62,72
> 
> after a week i gave it once again got these marks. This one is without preparing much
> L,R,S,W- 77,74,80,72.
> 
> This is happening in and out need some advice. Any suggestions are much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


My friend, I am just curious why are you attempting the exam after a week without preparing much? how do you expect to get 79+ without preparing much?... you need to focus on what you feel you are messing up repeatedly in the exam and work on it. for example why are you scoring 74 in reading ? what did you find hard in the reading part in the exam?


----------



## vinayge

mike129 said:


> My friend, I am just curious why are you attempting the exam after a week without preparing much? how do you expect to get 79+ without preparing much?... you need to focus on what you feel you are messing up repeatedly in the exam and work on it. for example why are you scoring 74 in reading ? what did you find hard in the reading part in the exam?


Hi Mike129,

This is not the first time i am getting these scores like that, I have tested many times, by preparing and without preparing.


----------



## hictegypt

mike129 said:


> E2language essay format never worked for me...check navjot brar writing it is much better...but e2language is excellent in other things jay is just awesome.


Thanks will do. Any idea how to tackle the above mentioned question prompt?


----------



## mike129

vinayge said:


> Hi Mike129,
> 
> This is not the first time i am getting these scores like that, I have tested many times, by preparing and without preparing.


I advise you then to take training, in a local authorized PTE training centre, or E2language paid membership or Steven Fernandez paid membership, all the best .


----------



## mike129

hictegypt said:


> Thanks will do. Any idea how to tackle the above mentioned question prompt?


If you check navjot brar videos you will know how to tackle this, just answer what is being asked in the prompt. State your opinion.


----------



## hictegypt

Can anyone advise, how can I achieve 79+? What is wrong here? It is obvious that I achieved the needed score in each section but across all the exams. I found out that preparation doesn't help much for me.

L,R,S,W
1) 81,73,84,80 (!!) I thought I did horrible in all sections and I expected to get max 60 in 3 of the sections!
2) 78,77,71,82
3) 79,82,78,79 (!!)
4) 82,73,71,88
5) 69,78,85,71
6) 76, 67, 67, 78 (I did really good in the speaking!!)

Results are extremely inconsistent.


----------



## mike129

hictegypt said:


> Can anyone advise, how can I achieve 79+? What is wrong here? It is obvious that I achieved the needed score in each section but across all the exams. I found out that preparation doesn't help much for me.
> 
> L,R,S,W
> 1) 81,73,84,80 (!!) I thought I did horrible in all sections and I expected to get max 60 in 3 of the sections!
> 2) 78,77,71,82
> 3) 79,82,78,79 (!!)
> 4) 82,73,71,88
> 5) 69,78,85,71
> 6) 76, 67, 67, 78 (I did really good in the speaking!!)
> 
> Results are extremely inconsistent.


Did you run out of time in any of those attempts ? in any module? and you missed any question because of this?


----------



## andrearios

zack-93 said:


> I honestly have the same feeling. I have always heard people scoring 80+ on writing by just using templates.
> At the same time my previous 2 tests, my writing score are completely lower than the rest which is confusing.
> Anyways, I will attempt the test one more time next week and hopefully the writing score would improve


The temples did not work in my case I think you need to look into Latent Semantic Analysis is the way the PTE works, therefore, if you understand the logic behind you can score more points. Basically, what the program does I weighting the works you write regarding the question essay, that means for instance that if your essay is about crime rates if your write words such as delinquency, wrongdoing and so on the program detects that and provide you a higher score.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_semantic_analysis


----------



## Abhi

andrearios said:


> The temples did not work in my case I think you need to look into Latent Semantic Analysis is the way the PTE works, therefore, if you understand the logic behind you can score more points. Basically, what the program does I weighting the works you write regarding the question essay, that means for instance that if your essay is about crime rates if your write words such as delinquency, wrongdoing and so on the program detects that and provide you a higher score.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_semantic_analysis


Templates alone wouldn't work, you have to write your own sentences to make a specific template work. Using 10-15 vocabulary words per Navjot Brars video might do the trick. All of the E2 Language templates works like a charm, if one knows how to apply those template in his/her own response to the item types. 

For my first attempt, I didn't use any template or strategy. Templates did help me out on my 2 and 3 attempts especially in the following item types - SST, SWT, RL, Essay.

It might work for some but not for all. For example, you can't use a template and write off topic.

Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge

hictegypt said:


> Can anyone advise, how can I achieve 79+? What is wrong here? It is obvious that I achieved the needed score in each section but across all the exams. I found out that preparation doesn't help much for me.
> 
> L,R,S,W
> 1) 81,73,84,80 (!!) I thought I did horrible in all sections and I expected to get max 60 in 3 of the sections!
> 2) 78,77,71,82
> 3) 79,82,78,79 (!!)
> 4) 82,73,71,88
> 5) 69,78,85,71
> 6) 76, 67, 67, 78 (I did really good in the speaking!!)
> 
> Results are extremely inconsistent.


Hi hictegypt,

I do facing the same situation like yours. Don't know what to do.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## reshieee

Is anyone facing issue with viewing your PTE scores? I wrote my exam on friday, received an email notification regarding the score report. I still get error message when i click 'view'


----------



## zack-93

andrearios said:


> The temples did not work in my case I think you need to look into Latent Semantic Analysis is the way the PTE works, therefore, if you understand the logic behind you can score more points. Basically, what the program does I weighting the works you write regarding the question essay, that means for instance that if your essay is about crime rates if your write words such as delinquency, wrongdoing and so on the program detects that and provide you a higher score.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_semantic_analysis


I have tried recently MOCK TEST C to see what went wrong on my writing score on the real test.
Surprisingly, writing score was the highest.
Listening 89
Reading 74
Speaking 85
Writing 90

Grammar . 88
Oral Fluency . 90
Pronunciation . 61
Spelling . 90
Vocabulary . 90
Written Discourse . 79

Therefore, I think i just need some luck to pass the next attempt. Wish me luck :Cry:


----------



## keshannilanga

Guys today I did a mock test and following were the results


Listening 63
Reading 65
Speaking 32 
Writing 73

Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 32 
Pronunciation 10 
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 70
Written Discourse 90

I didn't miss anything in speaking section. But my mic is very short and it was nowhere near my mouth. 

Guys what do you suggest me?


----------



## vincyf1

reshieee said:


> Is anyone facing issue with viewing your PTE scores? I wrote my exam on friday, received an email notification regarding the score report. I still get error message when i click 'view'


Usually, this happens the day you receive your email about the results.
Wait a day or two and see if you are able to get your score report.

If it still doesnt get generated, reach out to PTE.


----------



## mike129

zack-93 said:


> I have tried recently MOCK TEST C to see what went wrong on my writing score on the real test.
> Surprisingly, writing score was the highest.
> Listening 89
> Reading 74
> Speaking 85
> Writing 90
> 
> Grammar . 88
> Oral Fluency . 90
> Pronunciation . 61
> Spelling . 90
> Vocabulary . 90
> Written Discourse . 79
> 
> Therefore, I think i just need some luck to pass the next attempt. Wish me luck :Cry:


What were your score in the real test?


----------



## mike129

keshannilanga said:


> Guys today I did a mock test and following were the results
> 
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 65
> Speaking 32
> Writing 73
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 32
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 70
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I didn't miss anything in speaking section. But my mic is very short and it was nowhere near my mouth.
> 
> Guys what do you suggest me?


If possible, better buy high-quality Mic/Headphones( It will definitely cost much less than a failed attempt in PTE), so you will get to know if the issue is with your speaking or with the Mic itself.


----------



## dipanshub

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need help. My latest attempt scores are below:
> 
> L/R/S/W: 66/73/80/65
> G/O/P/S/V/W : 81/88/71/14/66/57
> 
> I am not sure why I am continuously getting low marks in Listening. For writing, looks like, I tried with very simple and short SWT with 15-20 words and that took a toll on my writing marks, as I had scored earlier 73 in last to last attempt.
> Please help I need to get 79+.



Hello Experts......need help....anybody would advise area to increase marks in listening and writing.......need your help badly......


----------



## zack-93

mike129 said:


> What were your score in the real test?


my last 2 attempts 
S 90
R 86
L 84
W 76

and
S 90
R 80
L 80
W 74


----------



## hictegypt

mike129 said:


> Did you run out of time in any of those attempts ? in any module? and you missed any question because of this?


Yes I left 1 question in reading on the first attempt, and 1 question in speaking in the 5th attempt.


----------



## hictegypt

vinayge said:


> Hi hictegypt,
> 
> I do facing the same situation like yours. Don't know what to do.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Someone to help us


----------



## vinayge

mike129 said:


> I advise you then to take training, in a local authorized PTE training centre, or E2language paid membership or Steven Fernandez paid membership, all the best .


Hi Mike129,

I have already taken the training and i do follow the E2 Language videos. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## insider580

hictegypt said:


> Dears, in my last exam, I found somehow a new type - at least for me - of essay. It asked me about 1) my opinion on whether work-life balance can be achieved? 2) the reason of why some people can't achieve the desired balance.
> 
> Do you know how this can be solved? I use the E2Language structure (intro, paragraph 1 - pro, paragraph 2 -pro/against - conclusion/closing. However, this can be done to tackle the first item only. How to include the second one?


I think in such cases, you have to mention your opinion in 1st paragraph by stating "in my opinion..... in this essay, I will discuss why few individuals are not able to maintain the desired balance"

Then, in 2nd and 3rd paragraph you give examples and why some people cannot achieve it.


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi friends ,

Anyone has any feedback (positive or negative) on ptetutorials.com.

After doing scored test A and B , I purchase 2 scored mock test from ptetutorials.com.
They have a 5 Day SLA for providing scores and it is done manually.

My scores are as follows :- 
Mock test Bronze - Overall 74 , L/R/S/W 78/71/73/79
Mock test Ruby - Overall 72 , L/R/S/W 73/73/71/74

This has depressed me ,considering I have the final exam on 16th Morning and I did a lot better in PTE's official Test A and B.

**I was expecting higher in Mock Ruby of ptetutorial.com , more than 80 in all 4 possibly.

Any advises on folks here ...specifically those who has used ptetutorials.com services and can advise...

Regards,


----------



## mike129

sc.mnit said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> Anyone has any feedback (positive or negative) on ptetutorials.com.
> 
> After doing scored test A and B , I purchase 2 scored mock test from ptetutorials.com.
> They have a 5 Day SLA for providing scores and it is done manually.
> 
> My scores are as follows :-
> Mock test Bronze - Overall 74 , L/R/S/W 78/71/73/79
> Mock test Ruby - Overall 72 , L/R/S/W 73/73/71/74
> 
> This has depressed me ,considering I have the final exam on 16th Morning and I did a lot better in PTE's official Test A and B.
> 
> **I was expecting higher in Mock Ruby of ptetutorial.com , more than 80 in all 4 possibly.
> 
> Any advises on folks here ...specifically those who has used ptetutorials.com services and can advise...
> 
> Regards,


I don't know this ptetutorials.com, but my advise for you is take ptepractice offical mocks A, B, C(Platinum pack).... that is a true indicator most of the time on how you will perform in the official exam.


----------



## mike129

vinayge said:


> Hi Mike129,
> 
> I have already taken the training and i do follow the E2 Language videos.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Ok so they are supposed to give you feedback right? ...I mean for me personally I have taken Fernandez ultimate paid PTE package, which included four SWT, four essay, where he will provide feedback on what am doing wrong and there is 2x times where I called him on skype and talked to him about my concerns, which definitely helped a lot.


----------



## sc.mnit

mike129 said:


> I don't know this ptetutorials.com, but my advise for you is take ptepractice offical mocks A, B, C(Platinum pack).... that is a true indicator most of the time on how you will perform in the official exam.


Hi Mike129 , As mentioned above , I have taken PTE's scored test A and B already.
haven't taken Scored Test C as it is quite expensive and standalone (at US$ 36) since , I purchased gold pack already.

FYI , My scores at A and B were :-

Scored Test A : L= 83,R=77, W= 77,S = 90== Overall 81
Scored Test B : L= 81 ,R=73 , W= 71 ,S = 87 ==Overall 77


Regards,


----------



## Yadsohal

*Pte*

Hi Team,

Anyone can suggest me a good PTE testing center in Malaysia.

I also need help on Reading and Repeat sentence and WFD.

Any good site or any documents


----------



## mike129

hictegypt said:


> Yes I left 1 question in reading on the first attempt, and 1 question in speaking in the 5th attempt.


If you run out of time in speaking, this means you don't click next after you finish each question? ..Don't wait for the mic to turn off...just click next after you finish...and as for the Reading you need to manage your time, allocate each question a specific duration. Do this while you practice.


----------



## mike129

zack-93 said:


> my last 2 attempts
> S 90
> R 86
> L 84
> W 76
> 
> and
> S 90
> R 80
> L 80
> W 74


Can you share your enabling skills also?


----------



## mike129

dipanshub said:


> Hello Experts......need help....anybody would advise area to increase marks in listening and writing.......need your help badly......


You need to proof ready your essay, as your spelling is very low, as for the SWT, I don't think word count matters, it will vary based on the length of the paragraph you will summarize, but just make sure it is one complete sentence and I noticed also your reading is low?


----------



## mike129

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Mike129 , As mentioned above , I have taken PTE's scored test A and B already.
> haven't taken Scored Test C as it is quite expensive and standalone (at US$ 36) since , I purchased gold pack already.
> 
> FYI , My scores at A and B were :-
> 
> Scored Test A : L= 83,R=77, W= 77,S = 90== Overall 81
> Scored Test B : L= 81 ,R=73 , W= 71 ,S = 87 ==Overall 77
> 
> 
> Regards,


Mock test C isn't cheap I know, but it is definitely cheaper than a failed attempt in PTE, anyways based on those scores, you are very close to get 79+, but you just need more practice on writing and reading. and take mock test C after that.


----------



## Areeb126

*Help Me*

Hello members.
Please guide me.
I need relevant practice material and practice samples.
I am very new to PTE.
I am under huge financial crises also due to loss of huge money on IELTS.
May GOD bless to every member of this prestigious group.
Regards


----------



## apa11

Areeb126 said:


> Hello members.
> Please guide me.
> I need relevant practice material and practice samples.
> I am very new to PTE.
> I am under huge financial crises also due to loss of huge money on IELTS.
> May GOD bless to every member of this prestigious group.
> Regards


Hi,

Are you in Pakistan. drop me your email, so we can exchange Whatsapp no's?


----------



## Adelaidean

Areeb126 said:


> Hello members.
> Please guide me.
> I need relevant practice material and practice samples.
> I am very new to PTE.
> I am under huge financial crises also due to loss of huge money on IELTS.
> May GOD bless to every member of this prestigious group.
> Regards


I am wondering why did not you apply for re-checking on your results? Please see my signature I also have attempted IELTS 8 times and I applied for re-checking and my writing score was increased from 6.5 to 7.


----------



## Abhi

Areeb126 said:


> Hello members.
> Please guide me.
> I need relevant practice material and practice samples.
> I am very new to PTE.
> I am under huge financial crises also due to loss of huge money on IELTS.
> May GOD bless to every member of this prestigious group.
> Regards


Cool, grab a cup of coffee and skim read this thread top to bottom, at least rolling back to a year. All the tips, strategies and materials to crack PTE-A are already mentioned here. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

insider580 said:


> I think in such cases, you have to mention your opinion in 1st paragraph by stating "in my opinion..... in this essay, I will discuss why few individuals are not able to maintain the desired balance"
> 
> Then, in 2nd and 3rd paragraph you give examples and why some people cannot achieve it.


+1, Can you recall the exact essay prompt?
E2language template works 

1st para - Rephrasing the question prompt in your own words. In my opinion, <choosing which side you are on>. This essay will..... 


2nd para - Key point #1 (for /against). Backing up with relevant evidence. Closing sentence.

3rd para - Key point #2 (for/against). Backing up with relevant evidence. Closing sentence.

Concl. - This essay discussed key point #1 and 2...... (fill in the blank). In conclusion,..... 

It's a good idea to be either "for" or "against" throughout. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub

mike129 said:


> You need to proof ready your essay, as your spelling is very low, as for the SWT, I don't think word count matters, it will vary based on the length of the paragraph you will summarize, but just make sure it is one complete sentence and I noticed also your reading is low?


Hello Mike,

Thanks for your suggestion.
However, I proof read my essays after completion. Low spelling scores are not really contributing good writing scores, learned this from this group only.. also, during last to last attempt, when I wrote a complex sentence for swt my score was in 70+ at least.
For reading, I started reading sciencedaily articles at least 1 per day to improve on it.
I am really confused, what strategy should I use to score good in listening and writing as well.


----------



## deep4228

*My 2 Cents to PTE-A Test Takers*

Hi,

I usually do not write reviews ,somehow I am compelled to write one as I found good information in very same thread.

PTE-A , 1st Attempt
Overall:84
L/R/W/S - 80/87/82/90

Preparation Time: 4 Weeks ( 50 Hrs)
Prep Material : ptepractice.com tests - Mock A, B
Online Training : Hyderabad School of Learning.

Key to PTE Score is understanding , how tool grades you and what are your weakness.
I strongly recommend attending Online Training @ Hyderabad School of Learning , he is one heck of a prefect trainer , who ensures that you make it.Also,take ptepracice.com online to ensure you are good with time management. I am not writing this is to promote Training institute , bit only for benefit of who are desperate to get good score.

Speaking Tips:
Repeat Sentence,Read aloud,Answer Short Questions
Click Next Button immediately after you finish 

Describe Image,Re Tell Lecture 
Talk without Interruptions for 35 - 39 Seconds 

Writing Tips:

SWT - Write at least 35 - 50 Words Sentence; Ensure Grammar and Spelling are Correct
Do not copy /paste from Given Text, instead rephrase it, Learn to use Semi-colon if you like to break sentence into parts

Essay - I am not good at typing, so I have decided to write only 225 Words, I have come up with my own template of 150 Words and mugged it up , so I had blindly typed it and then fitted my topic points.PTE looks for organized essay , my feeling it is tough to get good flowing essay in 20 mins unless you are prepared.

Reading:

Read Question even before you look at paragraph
Look out for the information that question is asking - this comes with practice only.
If you are not sure of Multiple Choice Selection, Mark only Confident Choices as incorrect answer carries negative marks.

Re-Order paragraphs - find head sentence quickly - look for Independent sentence first , use pronoun hints ( they,he,she,Its) etc to find preceding sentence 

Fill-in Blanks - Under context of Paragraph and then fit in words - this comes with practice

Listening:

To get 79+ , it key that one performs well in Listening especially in Section-2 , you need manage your time will answer below 6 Quest types:

Multiple choice questions - Be conscientious about negative marking here 

Fill in the blanks - Pay Attention to audio and write the words in notepad - do not try to spell it or typed it , write short forms and you can spell completely latter

Highlight the correct summary - Listen carefully, do not write to try notes ( it will deviate your thought process) 

Multiple choice questions - Be careful of negative marks

Select missing word - Again write on Notepad as you listen and type latter.

Highlight incorrect words - Again give undivided attention and highlight it as audio runs thru

Write from dictation - Again dnt write , try to remember and type it immediately


----------



## mike129

dipanshub said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> However, I proof read my essays after completion. Low spelling scores are not really contributing good writing scores, learned this from this group only.. also, during last to last attempt, when I wrote a complex sentence for swt my score was in 70+ at least.
> For reading, I started reading sciencedaily articles at least 1 per day to improve on it.
> I am really confused, what strategy should I use to score good in listening and writing as well.


well for me in my 5th attempt I got 78 in writing and spelling was 17, whereas on my 7th attempt I got 80 in writing, and my spelling was around 45.. I agree you with you that spelling doesn't carry huge weight but, one or two marks you can guarantee from spelling , could really define if you will get 79+ or not, and it is kinda easy, write the words you know how to spell correctly...regarding listening, I advise you to listen to TEDx Australian talks specifically, as they have the hardest accent to understand, but once you get used to it you will be good. As for the writing, keep practising daily at least 1 SWT and 1 essay till the date of your exam.


----------



## aus_67

deep4228 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I usually do not write reviews ,somehow I am compelled to write one as I found good information in very same thread.
> 
> PTE-A , 1st Attempt
> Overall:84
> L/R/W/S - 80/87/82/90
> 
> Preparation Time: 4 Weeks ( 50 Hrs)
> Prep Material : ptepractice.com tests - Mock A, B
> Online Training : Hyderabad School of Learning.
> 
> Key to PTE Score is understanding , how tool grades you and what are your weakness.
> I strongly recommend attending Online Training @ Hyderabad School of Learning , he is one heck of a prefect trainer , who ensures that you make it.Also,take ptepracice.com online to ensure you are good with time management. I am not writing this is to promote Training institute , bit only for benefit of who are desperate to get good score.
> 
> Speaking Tips:
> Repeat Sentence,Read aloud,Answer Short Questions
> Click Next Button immediately after you finish
> 
> Describe Image,Re Tell Lecture
> Talk without Interruptions for 35 - 39 Seconds
> 
> Writing Tips:
> 
> SWT - Write at least 35 - 50 Words Sentence; Ensure Grammar and Spelling are Correct
> Do not copy /paste from Given Text, instead rephrase it, Learn to use Semi-colon if you like to break sentence into parts
> 
> Essay - I am not good at typing, so I have decided to write only 225 Words, I have come up with my own template of 150 Words and mugged it up , so I had blindly typed it and then fitted my topic points.PTE looks for organized essay , my feeling it is tough to get good flowing essay in 20 mins unless you are prepared.
> 
> Reading:
> 
> Read Question even before you look at paragraph
> Look out for the information that question is asking - this comes with practice only.
> If you are not sure of Multiple Choice Selection, Mark only Confident Choices as incorrect answer carries negative marks.
> 
> Re-Order paragraphs - find head sentence quickly - look for Independent sentence first , use pronoun hints ( they,he,she,Its) etc to find preceding sentence
> 
> Fill-in Blanks - Under context of Paragraph and then fit in words - this comes with practice
> 
> Listening:
> 
> To get 79+ , it key that one performs well in Listening especially in Section-2 , you need manage your time will answer below 6 Quest types:
> 
> Multiple choice questions - Be conscientious about negative marking here
> 
> Fill in the blanks - Pay Attention to audio and write the words in notepad - do not try to spell it or typed it , write short forms and you can spell completely latter
> 
> Highlight the correct summary - Listen carefully, do not write to try notes ( it will deviate your thought process)
> 
> Multiple choice questions - Be careful of negative marks
> 
> Select missing word - Again write on Notepad as you listen and type latter.
> 
> Highlight incorrect words - Again give undivided attention and highlight it as audio runs thru
> 
> Write from dictation - Again dnt write , try to remember and type it immediately


Hi Mate

Firstly, Hearty Congratulations on your success. I'm also trying for 79plus. I'm bad at writing and listening. Can you please share essay template with me? It will be really a great help to me. 

Thank you.


----------



## ranjana.r

CAN YOU PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL id


----------



## aus_67

ranjana.r said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL id


<*SNIP*> is my email. *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi Folks , appeared for PTE A today and found it highly difficult than scored test A and B. 
However , these 2 things were the key problems I faced -stress and time management , I found the Questions quite difficult as well.

Seems , I fluked my Attempt #1.  , Let's see what is the score. Not hopeful though.


----------



## kbjan26

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks , appeared for PTE A today and found it highly difficult than scored test A and B.
> However , these 2 things were the key problems I faced -stress and time management , I found the Questions quite difficult as well.
> 
> Seems , I fluked my Attempt #1.  , Let's see what is the score. Not hopeful though.


Never feel stressed. You can be relieved of stress only with enough practice at home.

I took a long time to overcome it but for others it will be quite fast.

Good luck


----------



## insider580

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks , appeared for PTE A today and found it highly difficult than scored test A and B.
> However , these 2 things were the key problems I faced -stress and time management , I found the Questions quite difficult as well.
> 
> Seems , I fluked my Attempt #1.  , Let's see what is the score. Not hopeful though.


You will be surprised with the score. You will still get a very score. In my 1st attempt, I also felt the same and was expecting very low score in all sections, the target was to get only 65 at that point though.


----------



## ntlap1705

*Need help*

Hi, hope I can have some advice from you, guys.

I just get my score today. There is a Confirmation email which says that my PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to Department of Home Affairs (I think I accidentally ticked the box to allow Pearson allocating my score electronically to the DHA. The problem is that I am not in any visa process. I am holding student visa and living in Australia. 

My question is that: will this accident negatively impact my current visa and future process (applying 485 for example)? Should I email DHA and inform them? What will happen when my score report reaches DHA? :Cry:


----------



## Abhi

ntlap1705 said:


> Hi, hope I can have some advice from you, guys.
> 
> I just get my score today. There is a Confirmation email which says that my PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to Department of Home Affairs (I think I accidentally ticked the box to allow Pearson allocating my score electronically to the DHA. The problem is that I am not in any visa process. I am holding student visa and living in Australia.
> 
> My question is that: will this accident negatively impact my current visa and future process (applying 485 for example)? Should I email DHA and inform them? What will happen when my score report reaches DHA? :Cry:


Grab a beer and relax dude.You should only be concerned about entering the correct Test taker ID when filing your EOI IMO. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

ntlap1705 said:


> Hi, hope I can have some advice from you, guys.
> 
> I just get my score today. There is a Confirmation email which says that my PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to Department of Home Affairs (I think I accidentally ticked the box to allow Pearson allocating my score electronically to the DHA. The problem is that I am not in any visa process. I am holding student visa and living in Australia.
> 
> My question is that: will this accident negatively impact my current visa and future process (applying 485 for example)? Should I email DHA and inform them? What will happen when my score report reaches DHA? :Cry:


Can you pls tell the reorder para questions if you rememvber???


----------



## ntlap1705

josygeorge000 said:


> Can you pls tell the reorder para questions if you rememvber???


Sorry, I could not remember. This exam is my first time and I got stressed a lot in the exam 
The only i remember is the essay Toptic. "Large shopping malls are replacing small local shops. What do you think?"


----------



## sc.mnit

insider580 said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks , appeared for PTE A today and found it highly difficult than scored test A and B.
> However , these 2 things were the key problems I faced -stress and time management , I found the Questions quite difficult as well.
> 
> Seems , I fluked my Attempt #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Let's see what is the score. Not hopeful though.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be surprised with the score. You will still get a very score. In my 1st attempt, I also felt the same and was expecting very low score in all sections, the target was to get only 65 at that point though.
Click to expand...

Lets see bro , not very optimistic unless there is a miracle (read s/w bug) 🙂


----------



## sunpedOZ

*PTE done in 2nd attempt*

Hello friends,

Finally got the required score in PTE exam in my second attempt.

Here is the report:

PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
PTE 1st Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)

Good luck to you all..:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## sunpedOZ

*PTE 2nd attempt..*

Sorry..was excited to share with ya all..did not check the mistake.it was 2nd attempt..


PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
PTE 2nd Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)


----------



## aus_67

sunpedOZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally got the required score in PTE exam in my second attempt.
> 
> Here is the report:
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 1st Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)
> 
> Good luck to you all..


Hi Mate,

Many congratulations on your grand success. 
I was also looking for 79plus in PTE, but received 74, 6 months back. Now I'm giving exam next week after 6 mnths gap. I'm not good at Listening and Writing.
Can you please share your essay template and few tips that worked for you? 

Thanks a ton for your help.


----------



## sunpedOZ

aus_67 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Many congratulations on your grand success.
> I was also looking for 79plus in PTE, but received 74, 6 months back. Now I'm giving exam next week after 6 mnths gap. I'm not good at Listening and Writing.
> Can you please share your essay template and few tips that worked for you?
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help.


Thanks bud..I followed the template of E2Language by Jay from youtube..I did not prepare a lot since i am not sure which topic we would get..My topic was : Working while studying - Give your opinon

I have decided to follow the template and put in my thoughts..It worked well 2nd time. 1st time I did not prepare for the test at all..For my 2nd attempt, i have looked at the templates for Essay and Retell/SST..Other sections i did not even prepare at all..

Send me a message if you need any help..


----------



## sc.mnit

sunpedOZ said:


> Sorry..was excited to share with ya all..did not check the mistake.it was 2nd attempt..
> 
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30thi 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 2nd Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)


Hi sunpedoz , what was your expected score in L/R/S/W and overall in your 2nd attempt ? Just want to understand if there is any variance, thanks


----------



## sunpedOZ

sc.mnit said:


> Hi sunpedoz , what was your expected score in L/R/S/W and overall in your 2nd attempt ? Just want to understand if there is any variance, thanks


LOL...You have it in the reply above buddy..

PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30thi 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
PTE 2nd Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)

I needed 79+ overall and at least 79 in each section to get 20 points..


----------



## sc.mnit

sunpedOZ said:


> Sorry..was excited to share with ya all..did not check the mistake.it was 2nd attempt..
> 
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 2nd Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)


Seems you got your results in 24 hrs time. Is that correct ?


----------



## sc.mnit

sunpedOZ said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sunpedoz , what was your expected score in L/R/S/W and overall in your 2nd attempt ? Just want to understand if there is any variance, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...You have it in the reply above buddy..
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30thi
> 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 2nd Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)
> 
> I needed 79+ overall and at least 79 in each section to get 20 points..
Click to expand...

Apologies for being unclear , what i meant was , when you came out of the exam room did you had the gut feel that you would get more or less than what you have obtained ? Thanks


----------



## aus_67

sunpedOZ said:


> aus_67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> Many congratulations on your grand success.
> I was also looking for 79plus in PTE, but received 74, 6 months back. Now I'm giving exam next week after 6 mnths gap. I'm not good at Listening and Writing.
> Can you please share your essay template and few tips that worked for you?
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud..I followed the template of E2Language by Jay from youtube..I did not prepare a lot since i am not sure which topic we would get..My topic was : Working while studying - Give your opinon
> 
> I have decided to follow the template and put in my thoughts..It worked well 2nd time. 1st time I did not prepare for the test at all..For my 2nd attempt, i have looked at the templates for Essay and Retell/SST..Other sections i did not even prepare at all..
> 
> Send me a message if you need any help..
Click to expand...

I can't send you a private message. Looks like you have restricted to receive.


----------



## sunpedOZ

aus_67 said:


> I can't send you a private message. Looks like you have restricted to receive.


Looks like my account is not activated to receive the PM's yet..To answer your earlier question, i knew i had done better this time than 1st time..But i knew that i made few mistakes as well..I missed couple of questions in speaking (was not looking at the timer so could not finish speaking with the timer finished)..Also i made couple of mistakes in listening..Overall i felt i would get the required the score this time...


----------



## vinay_1187

Great any tips Sir


----------



## sunpedOZ

vinay_1187 said:


> Great any tips Sir


Don't try to remember the content for essay when you go thru sample essays. Just follow the template and write what comes to your mind during the test. In fact this is true for all the sections.


----------



## kjyaccess

Hi guys,

In the essay, according to E2 structure it is suggested to write the 3rd paragraph as " Some people believe <side 2>. They are argument can be rejected ..."
But in Navjot Brar's videos she says not to do this as algorithm will identify this as inconsistency.

What do you guys think?


----------



## aus_67

ranjana.r said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL id


I can't post gmail id here. I can't send you private messages as well. can you please enable private messages?


----------



## Rob_John

kjyaccess said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In the essay, according to E2 structure it is suggested to write the 3rd paragraph as " Some people believe <side 2>. They are argument can be rejected ..."
> But in Navjot Brar's videos she says not to do this as algorithm will identify this as inconsistency.
> 
> What do you guys think?


There's nothing wrong with E2 structure. It works for me. Just give 2 different points.


----------



## dipanshub

mike129 said:


> well for me in my 5th attempt I got 78 in writing and spelling was 17, whereas on my 7th attempt I got 80 in writing, and my spelling was around 45.. I agree you with you that spelling doesn't carry huge weight but, one or two marks you can guarantee from spelling , could really define if you will get 79+ or not, and it is kinda easy, write the words you know how to spell correctly...regarding listening, I advise you to listen to TEDx Australian talks specifically, as they have the hardest accent to understand, but once you get used to it you will be good. As for the writing, keep practising daily at least 1 SWT and 1 essay till the date of your exam.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Areeb126

AussiDreamer said:


> I am wondering why did not you apply for re-checking on your results? Please see my signature I also have attempted IELTS 8 times and I applied for re-checking and my writing score was increased from 6.5 to 7.


Sir,

How many times you rechecked when you were stuck at 6.5 in writing??


----------



## Areeb126

nabhilash said:


> Cool, grab a cup of coffee and skim read this thread top to bottom, at least rolling back to a year. All the tips, strategies and materials to crack PTE-A are already mentioned here.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Sir,

You are very experienced in PTE.
Please guide how I should prepare myself?
And after viewing my IELTS score, can I score 65+ in my very first attempt if i prepare 1 month and give 2 mocks on PTE official website?

Waiting for you reply


----------



## Areeb126

sunpedOZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally got the required score in PTE exam in my second attempt.
> 
> Here is the report:
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 1st Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)
> 
> Good luck to you all..:dance::dance::dance:


Please share your detailed tips,
I saw your coment that you followed only E2-Jay.
My question is will this channel work for me?
I want to ace it in my first attempt.


----------



## JG

sunpedOZ said:


> Sorry..was excited to share with ya all..did not check the mistake.it was 2nd attempt..
> 
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 2nd Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)


If any question you remember it will be helpful for us mainly the reorder questions. Essay as well.


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi Friends , 

A great news to share , in my 1st PTE attempt , got the desired scores , Overall = 84 , L/R/S/W as 85/80/90/81. Very happy 

The folks who are preparing now , I have just done Scored A and B from PTE official website.
I have referred E2 videos from youtube (often during office time ) , I have used E2's structure for essay , but never memorized a template , just wrote what I understood from the prompt.

Have a great journey ahead and Thanks to the people in this forum. 

Cheers,
SC


----------



## JG

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> A great news to share , in my 1st PTE attempt , got the desired scores , Overall = 84 , L/R/S/W as 85/80/90/81. Very happy
> 
> The folks who are preparing now , I have just done Scored A and B from PTE official website.
> I have referred E2 videos from youtube (often during office time ) , I have used E2's structure for essay , but never memorized a template , just wrote what I understood from the prompt.
> 
> Have a great journey ahead and Thanks to the people in this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> SC


Congratulations on your success, and please share the reorder para questions. total subject at least.


----------



## sc.mnit

josygeorge000 said:


> Congratulations on your success, and please share the reorder para questions. total subject at least.


Thanks and sorry buddy , there were 3 re-order for me with 5,5 and 4 points in each , but I have so poor memory that I can't even recall a single short answer questions..apologies!


----------



## mike129

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> A great news to share , in my 1st PTE attempt , got the desired scores , Overall = 84 , L/R/S/W as 85/80/90/81. Very happy
> 
> The folks who are preparing now , I have just done Scored A and B from PTE official website.
> I have referred E2 videos from youtube (often during office time ) , I have used E2's structure for essay , but never memorized a template , just wrote what I understood from the prompt.
> 
> Have a great journey ahead and Thanks to the people in this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> SC


Congrats man.


----------



## jpss

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> A great news to share , in my 1st PTE attempt , got the desired scores , Overall = 84 , L/R/S/W as 85/80/90/81. Very happy
> 
> The folks who are preparing now , I have just done Scored A and B from PTE official website.
> I have referred E2 videos from youtube (often during office time ) , I have used E2's structure for essay , but never memorized a template , just wrote what I understood from the prompt.
> 
> Have a great journey ahead and Thanks to the people in this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> SC


Congratulations and all the very best for your further steps!!


----------



## downUnderTheHood

Guys I hate to repeat same question over every few days but I'm in a really ridiculous situation. I'm currently 24 year old and gave my PTE last march. I'm an international student with no experience and am about complete my Professional Year this month. I will have 70 points at the end of the course and will only be 25 next February. It would be immensely helpful to clarify whether my PTE scores are valid for 2 or 3 years. If it is 2 years than I will definitely have to take the test again because there is absolutely no chance that I'll be invited by next march. Furthermore, the volatility of the immigration system is making me extremely anxious and I'm really struggling with anxiety and depression. So, any advice on how I can increase my current points which is 70 is also welcomed because apparently NAATI CCL for my language is completely booked up. But the most important thing is the clarification about how long my PTE scores are valid and if it is indeed valid for 3 years, than how can DHA verify the scores if it is removed from PTE database after 2 years?.


----------



## Adelaidean

Areeb126 said:


> Sir,
> 
> How many times you rechecked when you were stuck at 6.5 in writing??


Twice
once for speaking - increased from 6 to 7.5
second for writing - increased from 6.5 to 7.

It worked both of the times.


----------



## majjji

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> A great news to share , in my 1st PTE attempt , got the desired scores , Overall = 84 , L/R/S/W as 85/80/90/81. Very happy
> 
> The folks who are preparing now , I have just done Scored A and B from PTE official website.
> I have referred E2 videos from youtube (often during office time ) , I have used E2's structure for essay , but never memorized a template , just wrote what I understood from the prompt.
> 
> Have a great journey ahead and Thanks to the people in this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> SC


Hi sc.mint.

Many congratulations on getting your desired score. Can you please mention your scores from your scored mock up test A and B (if possible enabling skills too) to get an insight? Appreciate if you could.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit

I


majjji said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends ,
> 
> A great news to share , in my 1st PTE attempt , got the desired scores , Overall = 84 , L/R/S/W as 85/80/90/81. Very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The folks who are preparing now , I have just done Scored A and B from PTE official website.
> I have referred E2 videos from youtube (often during office time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , I have used E2's structure for essay , but never memorized a template , just wrote what I understood from the prompt.
> 
> Have a great journey ahead and Thanks to the people in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> SC
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sc.mint.
> 
> Many congratulations on getting your desired score. Can you please mention your scores from your scored mock up test A and B (if possible enabling skills too) to get an insight? Appreciate if you could.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I recall did post snippets of my scored test A and B around 6th or 7th may with enabling scores , my A was overall 81 and B as 77 , however my real scores are similar to A with an improved score for reading and writing. Hope it helps.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guyz, in aome forum i saw one guy uploaded image of pte official guide hard copy. 
It mentioned that SWT word limit should be 30. 
So far, As we all know its 5-75. 
Cn someone clarify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

josygeorge000 said:


> Congratulations on your success, and please share the reorder para questions. total subject at least.


Many Congrats


----------



## Prakash4551

vinay_1187 said:


> Many Congrats




Dear Bro's

Even my aim is to get 79+, i would like to know which website has good mock questions which may exactly come in PTE-A exams.

Any idea? please 

Regards
PK


----------



## Ptera

downUnderTheHood said:


> Guys I hate to repeat same question over every few days but I'm in a really ridiculous situation. I'm currently 24 year old and gave my PTE last march. I'm an international student with no experience and am about complete my Professional Year this month. I will have 70 points at the end of the course and will only be 25 next February. It would be immensely helpful to clarify whether my PTE scores are valid for 2 or 3 years. If it is 2 years than I will definitely have to take the test again because there is absolutely no chance that I'll be invited by next march. Furthermore, the volatility of the immigration system is making me extremely anxious and I'm really struggling with anxiety and depression. So, any advice on how I can increase my current points which is 70 is also welcomed because apparently NAATI CCL for my language is completely booked up. But the most important thing is the clarification about how long my PTE scores are valid and if it is indeed valid for 3 years, than how can DHA verify the scores if it is removed from PTE database after 2 years?.


Hi mate,
Why do you think that you won´t have chance with 70 points? Maybe the things will change after July.. What is your occupation?
Anyway, I believe PTE is valid for 3 years.

DHA source:
You have achieved a test score of at least 79 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## downUnderTheHood

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Why do you think that you won´t have chance with 70 points? Maybe the things will change after July.. What is your occupation?
> Anyway, I believe PTE is valid for 3 years.
> 
> DHA source:
> You have achieved a test score of at least 79 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


It's developer programmer and the backlog for 75 pointers is already 1.5-2 months long. I was told by PTE that the scores would be removed in 2 years time but DHA accept result that is 3 year old. So, my question is how do they verify the score is legit? Do they keep the record of all the PTE scores sent to them by PTE within the last 3 years and verify the results based on that? That is a possibility but I was looking for a reply from someone who has applied for 189 with a PTE score that is more than 2 year old. I know the odds of getting the reply from someone that specific is incredibly low but I need to know whether I have to attempt the PTE again.


----------



## andreyx108b

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Bro's
> 
> Even my aim is to get 79+, i would like to know which website has good mock questions which may exactly come in PTE-A exams.
> 
> Any idea? please
> 
> Regards
> PK


Did you try the official already?


----------



## derik2020

I'm always running out of time in the listening section.
can someone please confirm, If we finish "summarise spoken text" in less than 10 min, do the remaining time carried out to next question?


----------



## goal2019

derik2020 said:


> I'm always running out of time in the listening section.
> can someone please confirm, If we finish "summarise spoken text" in less than 10 min, do the remaining time carried out to next question?


Time sparing with summarize spoken text(SST) wont carry forward. In Listening two sections,1. Summarize spoken text (10 mins for each individual SST question)2.Remaining all question types in one section with fixed time for all questions.


----------



## derik2020

goal2019 said:


> Time sparing with summarize spoken text(SST) wont carry forward. In Listening two sections,1. Summarize spoken text (10 mins for each individual SST question)2.Remaining all question types in one section with fixed time for all questions.


Thanks for the explanation, great help, cheers!


----------



## KasunTharaka

Can someone plz give me the link for download PTE test mock software released by person.Or share it mith me if its in your Gdrive.

Thanks.


----------



## arrieshc

*PTE Exam Rescheduled by Pearson*

Hi,
Yesterday, I received an email from Pearson notifying that my exam which was scheduled on 28th May needs to be rescheduled.


"Dear candidate,

You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a Pearson VUE or third party test center and we will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your exam’s reschedule policies.

We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us.
I called their customer care but it seems they are closed today and the IVR directed me to reschedule through web site."

I tried rescheduling via their website but the chats were offline and then I saw their alert which informed that the website will be closed for maintenance for Saturday and Sunday.

Has anyone else received such an email, kindly let know?


----------



## Abhi

KasunTharaka said:


> Can someone plz give me the link for download PTE test mock software released by person.Or share it mith me if its in your Gdrive.
> 
> Thanks.


IM your mail id

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rjadhav163

Hi Guys,

on youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?
Anyone any experiencE?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## KasunTharaka

nabhilash said:


> IM your mail id
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Many Thanks Bro..I found it in early page of this thread.
Thanks again Man..Really appreciate your help.


----------



## mike129

arrieshc said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday, I received an email from Pearson notifying that my exam which was scheduled on 28th May needs to be rescheduled.
> 
> 
> "Dear candidate,
> 
> You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a Pearson VUE or third party test center and we will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment may need to be rescheduled, depending on your exam’s reschedule policies.
> 
> We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us.
> I called their customer care but it seems they are closed today and the IVR directed me to reschedule through web site."
> 
> I tried rescheduling via their website but the chats were offline and then I saw their alert which informed that the website will be closed for maintenance for Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Has anyone else received such an email, kindly let know?


Don't worry, it is normal...Just try to contact them through chat with your case ID received in your email and try to schedule it again, but I would change the test center if i were you..however, if you can't reach them through chat...Call them, but it is no toll free.


----------



## mike129

derik2020 said:


> I'm always running out of time in the listening section.
> can someone please confirm, If we finish "summarise spoken text" in less than 10 min, do the remaining time carried out to next question?


as one of the members mentioned here SST is having dedicated 10 minutes for each one...But my advice to you is to try to allocate suitable timing for each question while practicing.


----------



## Crazyearth

Hi,

Could somebody please help me with a confusion I have. I had already initiated my EOI few months back and am waiting for the invitation. I attended PTE exam few days back and got a score less compared to the score I had mentioned in the EOI. During booking the second PTE exam I had checked the box asking for the score to be send to DHA Australia.

So will it directly send my score and update my EOI with the lower scores? :-(


----------



## Rob_John

Crazyearth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could somebody please help me with a confusion I have. I had already initiated my EOI few months back and am waiting for the invitation. I attended PTE exam few days back and got a score less compared to the score I had mentioned in the EOI. During booking the second PTE exam I had checked the box asking for the score to be send to DHA Australia.
> 
> So will it directly send my score and update my EOI with the lower scores? :-(


No, don't worry, you can take as many as you want and just submit your highest score will do.


----------



## Crazyearth

Rob_John said:


> No, don't worry, you can take as many as you want and just submit your highest score will do.



Thanks for the reply John, but my worry is that I dont want the latest PTE score to be updated in my EOI becoz they are less when compared to my IELTS score which I have already uploaded in EOI. I attended by PTE exam yesterday.By checking in the box " Send score to DHA" during booking of the PTE exam, I received a mail today along with result saying that they have send my PTE score to DHA. 

So my question is by sending it to DHA will they automatically change by English proficiency score in EOI to the PTE score which I received today without me updating the EOI in Skill set?


----------



## arrieshc

mike129 said:


> Don't worry, it is normal...Just try to contact them through chat with your case ID received in your email and try to schedule it again, but I would change the test center if i were you..however, if you can't reach them through chat...Call them, but it is no toll free.


Thanks for the reply Mike.

But why do you suggest to change the test center?


----------



## arvindjoshi

Even I got the same mail from Pearson. My exam is tomorrow and I got this mail from Pearson yesterday. Tried to contact the customer care but they are not available at the moment and prompted me to reschedule the exam through their website.

When I am trying to reschedule it for the same test center(Edwise International Pune), it is saying that the test center is no longer an authorized test center for PTE exam.
When I am trying to reschedule it for some other test center(Mumbai), it is charging me the full PTE exam fees.

I don't know what to do now.


----------



## arrieshc

arvindjoshi said:


> Even I got the same mail from Pearson. My exam is tomorrow and I got this mail from Pearson yesterday. Tried to contact the customer care but they are not available at the moment and prompted me to reschedule the exam through their website.
> 
> When I am trying to reschedule it for the same test center(Edwise International Pune), it is saying that the test center is no longer an authorized test center for PTE exam.
> When I am trying to reschedule it for some other test center(Mumbai), it is charging me the full PTE exam fees.
> 
> I don't know what to do now.


Ohh even I have the same test center.

And how were you able to chat with them today, I couldn't connect to them?

Ohh, it is strange, they are charging us full fees for no fault of ours.


----------



## mike129

arrieshc said:


> Ohh even I have the same test center.
> 
> And how were you able to chat with them today, I couldn't connect to them?
> 
> Ohh, it is strange, they are charging us full fees for no fault of ours.


My Friend !, you can reschedule it without any charge, as I explained earlier !


----------



## mike129

arvindjoshi said:


> Even I got the same mail from Pearson. My exam is tomorrow and I got this mail from Pearson yesterday. Tried to contact the customer care but they are not available at the moment and prompted me to reschedule the exam through their website.
> 
> When I am trying to reschedule it for the same test center(Edwise International Pune), it is saying that the test center is no longer an authorized test center for PTE exam.
> When I am trying to reschedule it for some other test center(Mumbai), it is charging me the full PTE exam fees.
> 
> I don't know what to do now.


There is no charge for rescheduling since they asked you for this...but you have to follow proper channel to reschedule it..you can't reschedule it by your self from the website.


----------



## mike129

arrieshc said:


> Thanks for the reply Mike.
> 
> But why do you suggest to change the test center?


Because when this happened to me, I asked pearson to reschedule with the same Test Center in a later date, but same thing happened over and over, I never understood why.


----------



## arvindjoshi

I think you are not aware of the reschedule policy. My exam is tomorrow 20-May.


----------



## arvindjoshi

arrieshc said:


> Ohh even I have the same test center.
> 
> And how were you able to chat with them today, I couldn't connect to them?
> 
> Ohh, it is strange, they are charging us full fees for no fault of ours.




I visited the Test Center(Edwise Pune)today to check on the issue but no one was there and the center was locked.


----------



## arrieshc

mike129 said:


> Because when this happened to me, I asked pearson to reschedule with the same Test Center in a later date, but same thing happened over and over, I never understood why.


Thanks mate!! that is really helpful.

And yes I will go through proper channels..


----------



## arvindjoshi

mike129 said:


> There is no charge for rescheduling since they asked you for this...but you have to follow proper channel to reschedule it..you can't reschedule it by your self from the website.


Thanks Mike!!

I will go through proper channel as you mentioned. I think I have to select another Test Center as the current test center is no more authorized for the PTE exam.

Thanks again


----------



## andreyx108b

Crazyearth said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Could somebody please help me with a confusion I have. I had already initiated my EOI few months back and am waiting for the invitation. I attended PTE exam few days back and got a score less compared to the score I had mentioned in the EOI. During booking the second PTE exam I had checked the box asking for the score to be send to DHA Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> So will it directly send my score and update my EOI with the lower scores? :-(




No, you decide which score to use. 

Mind you: you can get invited without valid exam result and assessment. This is #1 reason for a refusal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

sc.mnit said:


> I
> 
> I recall did post snippets of my scored test A and B around 6th or 7th may with enabling scores , my A was overall 81 and B as 77 , however my real scores are similar to A with an improved score for reading and writing. Hope it helps.


Is the actual test easier or harder than the mock test? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul199447 said:


> Is the actual test easier or harder than the mock test?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Official mocks? 

I would say roughly the same... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

andreyx108b said:


> Official mocks?
> 
> I would say roughly the same...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And by the way where did u practice from? And any tips? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Guys, again messed up in the listening section so sad after 6th attempt am not able to achieve target till now after one year of preparation.


----------



## JG

Essay was video communication between doctor and patients adv and disadv.
and one I forgot.

REORDER FULLY NEW but small ones.
Listening one single answer question was so fast a single word was not understandable. WFD one was tooooooo huge for me to write still made something. 

Waiting for the result.


----------



## rjadhav163

Hi Guys,

on youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?
Anyone any experiencE?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## JG

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> on youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?
> Anyone any experiencE?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


I got something in the previous exam, but in this time it was completely new to me...


----------



## k.amarjeet01

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> on youtube there are many videos that claim "Most expected" or "real" PTE questions. Do the questions from such youtube videos really appear in exam?
> Anyone any experiencE?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Don't go behind 'Most expected'/'real' questions etc. You prepare well for the test. Learn methods for each type of question and you will do good.


----------



## Mandip

Can anyone send latest PTE essay list and other material


----------



## JG

Did anyone attempt exam in dubai at evening 530, if yes what time is the results are out normally???


----------



## JG

Mandip said:


> Can anyone send latest PTE essay list and other material


Please go to ptesprinters website and find it.


----------



## insider580

josygeorge000 said:


> Did anyone attempt exam in dubai at evening 530, if yes what time is the results are out normally???


Usually next day in the afternoon. Did you take another attempt?


----------



## Areeb126

Dear members and successful candidates, please tell me when i should take break?
Before reading or after reading??


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Areeb126 said:


> Dear members and successful candidates, please tell me when i should take break?
> Before reading or after reading??


Don't have answer for your query, but why don't you try PTE?


----------



## JG

After one year of preparation and 6 th attempt in pte, I got it overall 90 out of 90. 

S/W/L/R - 90/90/86/87.

Remaining all 90....


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Areeb126 said:


> Dear members and successful candidates, please tell me when i should take break?
> Before reading or after reading??


Don't have answer for your query, but why don't you try PTE?


----------



## majjji

josygeorge000 said:


> After one year of preparation and 6 th attempt in pte, I got it overall 90 out of 90.
> 
> S/W/L/R - 90/90/86/87.
> 
> Remaining all 90....


Please share with us some tips and tricks that you think proved well for you to attain such a perfect score after 6 attempts. Kindly give us your valuable opinion. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge

Areeb126 said:


> Dear members and successful candidates, please tell me when i should take break?
> Before reading or after reading??


Hi Areeb126,

You can take the break after reading section, you will get a prompt asking whether you want break or not.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinay_1187

Great !! Finally hard work pays


----------



## k.amarjeet01

majjji said:


> Please share with us some tips and tricks that you think proved well for you to attain such a perfect score after 6 attempts. Kindly give us your valuable opinion. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Trick is to understand all types of questions well, and to learn methods for each one of them. Apply those methods during tests.


----------



## mike129

josygeorge000 said:


> After one year of preparation and 6 th attempt in pte, I got it overall 90 out of 90.
> 
> S/W/L/R - 90/90/86/87.
> 
> Remaining all 90....


Congrats man, hard work pays off !


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> Congrats man, hard work pays off !


Can u suggest how u prepared? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub

Hello Guys,

Any suggestion for classroom classes for PTE in delhi? Anybody having any experience can share his/her views.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Areeb126

vinayge said:


> Hi Areeb126,
> 
> You can take the break after reading section, you will get a prompt asking whether you want break or not.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Thankyou sir..


----------



## Mohamadsalah

*E2L course*

I applied on production engineer for 189 with 65 pts DOE 22 June 17, I am now thinking for taking the PTE course with E2language the gold package to get the 20 marks; but I am hesitant because the course will finish after one month from now, and I am afraid of any changes in migration rules in the 18/19 FY that could ruin the cost of the English course. so would you advise to start the course now to save the time and seize the opportunity to have 75 pts in 18/19 FY from the beginning of it or wait this month to see then decide to take the course accordingly?


----------



## Ag02

Hi,
I have my pte scheduled for May 14th. I want to practice more questions with real pte questions which have a chance of repeating in actual exam. Can anyone please suggest where can I find latest pte questions?


----------



## JG

Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5

Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.

So the PTE journey.
01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,

12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.

09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.

02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me. 

Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
At last, came the final exam, 
19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.

This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure. 90......................................................


----------



## insider580

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
> 25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
> 01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5
> 
> Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
> So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.
> 
> So the PTE journey.
> 01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
> After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
> Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
> 06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
> What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
> After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,
> 
> 12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
> Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.
> 
> 09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
> What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.
> 
> 02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
> I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me.
> 
> Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
> At last, came the final exam,
> 19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.
> 
> This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
> results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure. 90......................................................


Immense hard work bro. Motivation is one of the major factor that kept you going. Hats off to you and your wife. She played an important role indeed.


----------



## andreyx108b

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
> 25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
> 01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5
> 
> Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
> So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.
> 
> So the PTE journey.
> 01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
> After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
> Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
> 06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
> What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
> After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,
> 
> 12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
> Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.
> 
> 09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
> What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.
> 
> 02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
> I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me.
> 
> Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
> At last, came the final exam,
> 19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.
> 
> This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
> results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure. 90......................................................




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme

Hey guys,

I took PTE-A for four times and I just want to share some tricks or my personal experience.

Switching from IELTS to PTE-A is not that big of a change with the exception of speaking. Personally, speaking in PTE is a struggle for me (and I got a band 8.5 in my last attempt but scored 51 in my first PTE attempt) while I found IELTS's writing is impossible to score more than band 7. 

In order to do well in speaking, you need to learn how to ********. If you are stuck, don't stop. Just keep rambling. Do not backtrack if you think you said something wrong. That's what I did in the first two times because I am a perfectionist and if I think I said something wrong, I want to correct it. Also, speak normally. One of the candidates I met, spoke way too fast that I couldn't even comprehend. The two hardest sections are repeat sentence and retell lecture. 

Repeat sentence - don't worry if you can't remember all of it. You just need to get a gist of it, the starting and the end, that should be fine. 

Retell lecture - do not write down every point. try to catch one point and write a full short sentence around it and three sentences should be enough. If you could not catch anything (like I did), I just look at the picture given and elaborate from there. Just don't panic. 

Describe image - Use the normal format. This image describes the relationship of x and y. It is noted that XX is the highest and YY is the lowest. What is unusual/expected is that (insert something from the graph). In conclusion, (make a general statement). Avoid the numbers from the y-axis, just state the obvious. 

Speaking score: 51 (1st attempt), 76 (2nd attempt), 80 (3rd attempt), 90 (4th attempt)

Youtube has a lot of resources just type PTE (repeat sentence, retell lecture ...)

The rest is pretty straightforward. I do recommend taking the 10 mins break to calm yourself down before the listening. 

If you have any question just let me know.


----------



## sammy163

newyearoldme said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I took PTE-A for four times and I just want to share some tricks or my personal experience.
> 
> Switching from IELTS to PTE-A is not that big of a change with the exception of speaking. Personally, speaking in PTE is a struggle for me (and I got a band 8.5 in my last attempt but scored 51 in my first PTE attempt) while I found IELTS's writing is impossible to score more than band 7.
> 
> In order to do well in speaking, you need to learn how to ********. If you are stuck, don't stop. Just keep rambling. Do not backtrack if you think you said something wrong. That's what I did in the first two times because I am a perfectionist and if I think I said something wrong, I want to correct it. Also, speak normally. One of the candidates I met, spoke way too fast that I couldn't even comprehend. The two hardest sections are repeat sentence and retell lecture.
> 
> Repeat sentence - don't worry if you can't remember all of it. You just need to get a gist of it, the starting and the end, that should be fine.
> 
> Retell lecture - do not write down every point. try to catch one point and write a full short sentence around it and three sentences should be enough. If you could not catch anything (like I did), I just look at the picture given and elaborate from there. Just don't panic.
> 
> Describe image - Use the normal format. This image describes the relationship of x and y. It is noted that XX is the highest and YY is the lowest. What is unusual/expected is that (insert something from the graph). In conclusion, (make a general statement). Avoid the numbers from the y-axis, just state the obvious.
> 
> Speaking score: 51 (1st attempt), 76 (2nd attempt), 80 (3rd attempt), 90 (4th attempt)
> 
> Youtube has a lot of resources just type PTE (repeat sentence, retell lecture ...)
> 
> The rest is pretty straightforward. I do recommend taking the 10 mins break to calm yourself down before the listening.
> 
> If you have any question just let me know.


pls give tips on reading - FIBs.


----------



## Prakash4551

andreyx108b said:


> Did you try the official already?



Dear Bro,

What is that Official ? you mean PTE website Mock Test ?

Regards
PK


----------



## newyearoldme

Dillu85 said:


> pls give tips on reading - FIBs.


Unfortunately, reading is something you can't learn quickly. For FIBs, you need to build up your vocab. Although, I highly recommend you to look at the all the options and put every option in and see if it fits. Have a final read before you end the section. But, just make sure you manage your time well.


----------



## insider580

newyearoldme said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I took PTE-A for four times and I just want to share some tricks or my personal experience.
> 
> Switching from IELTS to PTE-A is not that big of a change with the exception of speaking. Personally, speaking in PTE is a struggle for me (and I got a band 8.5 in my last attempt but scored 51 in my first PTE attempt) while I found IELTS's writing is impossible to score more than band 7.
> 
> In order to do well in speaking, you need to learn how to ********. If you are stuck, don't stop. Just keep rambling. Do not backtrack if you think you said something wrong. That's what I did in the first two times because I am a perfectionist and if I think I said something wrong, I want to correct it. Also, speak normally. One of the candidates I met, spoke way too fast that I couldn't even comprehend. The two hardest sections are repeat sentence and retell lecture.
> 
> Repeat sentence - don't worry if you can't remember all of it. You just need to get a gist of it, the starting and the end, that should be fine.
> 
> Retell lecture - do not write down every point. try to catch one point and write a full short sentence around it and three sentences should be enough. If you could not catch anything (like I did), I just look at the picture given and elaborate from there. Just don't panic.
> 
> Describe image - Use the normal format. This image describes the relationship of x and y. It is noted that XX is the highest and YY is the lowest. What is unusual/expected is that (insert something from the graph). In conclusion, (make a general statement). Avoid the numbers from the y-axis, just state the obvious.
> 
> Speaking score: 51 (1st attempt), 76 (2nd attempt), 80 (3rd attempt), 90 (4th attempt)
> 
> Youtube has a lot of resources just type PTE (repeat sentence, retell lecture ...)
> 
> The rest is pretty straightforward. I do recommend taking the 10 mins break to calm yourself down before the listening.
> 
> If you have any question just let me know.


Did you crack 79+ in all modules in your 4th attempt?

Speaking is never a problem for me but I do struggle with other modules.


----------



## JG

I used these techniques,

Speaking 

Don’t speak too loud. (Normal voice this is very important)
Average voice.
Stop at commas and full stops. (Important).
Fall the voice towards the end of the sentence. (Very important)

Repeat sentence.
The key here is to understand that try to speak all the words, but if you are sure that the sentence is so long, you should say at least the first few words in the correct sequence and fluently and replace the remaining gap with something else(but no um, err, repeat, ). Content is not important because if the sentence is long we most of the times will not be able to repeat correctly. So fluent and speak at least 50% words, if you missed a single word also, try to be fluent in some other words and make sure that you say 50% of the words. That is if the words length is 10 try to say at least 5 words in the first sentence and complete with fluency.
Understand the meaning of the spoken words.

Describe image (Fluency is very important)...Try to be constant in your speed practice this so many times at home. Believe me, it is very easy. You can say anything from the image, but just be fluent.(Remember to say the most important point and conclusion)
Identify the graph type and say the name and same techniques. Eg The bar chart/line graph/pie chart reveals an information regarding the ….axis and ranges from .. to …. According to the graph… highest …. And lowest…./Apart from this… similar/ In conclusion, highest and lowest.


Retell lecture (During read aloud preparation time I wrote the below format and when I heard the lecture I filled with some few words, then, I read it for 35 seconds. That's it, so easy but be fluent)
The general topic of the lecture was …… 
The speaker said…
He mentioned 
She mentioned…
He talked about
He concluded/ suggested that …

Short answer
Listen carefully to the question. (That's it, you will know the answer)


Reading need improvement = read newspapaer aloud everyday and whenever you see a new word look in the dictionary and write it down, refer to it for 2 or 3 days in a row. Firstly, you might seem it as difficult, but believe me, you will see the magic in the exam after doing this for 2 or 3 weeks.
16 questions 32 minutes total.
6 fill in the blanks r & w(Read for the meaning, you should read fully, not only the gap area). In the exam if you find an answer in one gap confusing you will definitely find the answer clues in the next lines,,,this is sure ,,,,,,,,,100%.......and after replacing the word just read again at least the front and back-words together and see there is a flow or not?
4 fill in the blanks(read for the meaning and it is easy to find the answer for this.
2/2/2 – single/multiple/reorder.
Single answer.
Read the question carefully understand it
Look the options, 
read carefully, you know the answer, if the answer easily comes to mind pls double check b coz they hide the answer and give a similar one.
Multiple.
Read the prompt.
Read the answers and read the para roughly, find keywords and match the keywords with the meaning of each option.
The answer will be exactly the paraphrase of the options.(Very important) If you are not sure of the second option then leave it tick the answer which 100% true(I have done it and I got 86 in reading).
Reorder, practise, practise, practise, https://ptestudy.com/(Use this website it is very goodddddd)

Listening

Retell lecture same. Take fast notes.
And write the same structure as that of spoken text.

Particularly practice multiple answer questions. (Key here is understanding what you are looking for before the audio starts)
The single answer also.
(Key here is understanding what you are looking for before the audio starts)

The main thing is that you should be able to understand the question before the audio what to look for.

Fill in the blanks. Ok. type directly(you will earn more time by this.
Highlight correct summary.
Write and understand the main point. 95% should be listening.
2 answer will be exactly opposite. 2 wll be close.

Last word. Understand the meaning of lecture. It will automatically come.(look for the last word pronounced in audio) 

WFD
Write down without any grammar and then fix it. Don’t go for a capital letter at first(fix it at last).
Caps letter and full stop are very important.


Give a lot of practice on reordering para and multiple choice.
Fill in the blanks is particularly important. 

Read newspaper every day. One hour. Before sleep no need to watch youtube just read the newspaper.(I used The New York Times all day from oe month, this realllllllly contributed to my score) 

I am again telling you I have seen questions from this website in the previous exam. https://ptestudy.com/
And this website is totallllllly free to use...

Writing essay- follow steven template blindly, just modify as per the questions, 4 types are there(agree or disagree/opinion/problem solution/adva nd disadv). Each type templete is different.

SWT.
This is just read the text what comes to your mind as the total meaning of each para write down and mix these sentences and make a sentence of maximum 40 words, dont go beyond 40,,,,, max minimum is 20 words. You will make it. I got 90 with such approach.
A general advice for writing _ use grammarly, and try to see the mistakes and clarify it(This is very important)
For spelling problems see the website (https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/spelling/common-misspelling) and study

Once again thanks for all and wish you all best of luck. One advice for all aspirants, don't give up. Keep in mind that This is ______ and I can do it. (replace it with your name and can do wonders)


----------



## insider580

josygeorge000 said:


> I used these techniques,
> 
> Speaking
> 
> Don’t speak too loud. (Normal voice this is very important)
> Average voice.
> Stop at commas and full stops. (Important).
> Fall the voice towards the end of the sentence. (Very important)
> 
> Repeat sentence.
> The key here is to understand that try to speak all the words, but if you are sure that the sentence is so long, you should say at least the first few words in the correct sequence and fluently and replace the remaining gap with something else(but no um, err, repeat, ). Content is not important because if the sentence is long we most of the times will not be able to repeat correctly. So fluent and speak at least 50% words, if you missed a single word also, try to be fluent in some other words and make sure that you say 50% of the words. That is if the words length is 10 try to say at least 5 words in the first sentence and complete with fluency.
> Understand the meaning of the spoken words.
> 
> Describe image (Fluency is very important)...Try to be constant in your speed practice this so many times at home. Believe me, it is very easy. You can say anything from the image, but just be fluent.(Remember to say the most important point and conclusion)
> Identify the graph type and say the name and same techniques. Eg The bar chart/line graph/pie chart reveals an information regarding the ….axis and ranges from .. to …. According to the graph… highest …. And lowest…./Apart from this… similar/ In conclusion, highest and lowest.
> 
> 
> Retell lecture (During read aloud preparation time I wrote the below format and when I heard the lecture I filled with some few words, then, I read it for 35 seconds. That's it, so easy but be fluent)
> The general topic of the lecture was ……
> The speaker said…
> He mentioned
> She mentioned…
> He talked about
> He concluded/ suggested that …
> 
> Short answer
> Listen carefully to the question. (That's it, you will know the answer)
> 
> 
> Reading need improvement = read newspapaer aloud everyday and whenever you see a new word look in the dictionary and write it down, refer to it for 2 or 3 days in a row. Firstly, you might seem it as difficult, but believe me, you will see the magic in the exam after doing this for 2 or 3 weeks.
> 16 questions 32 minutes total.
> 6 fill in the blanks r & w(Read for the meaning, you should read fully, not only the gap area). In the exam if you find an answer in one gap confusing you will definitely find the answer clues in the next lines,,,this is sure ,,,,,,,,,100%.......and after replacing the word just read again at least the front and back-words together and see there is a flow or not?
> 4 fill in the blanks(read for the meaning and it is easy to find the answer for this.
> 2/2/2 – single/multiple/reorder.
> Single answer.
> Read the question carefully understand it
> Look the options,
> read carefully, you know the answer, if the answer easily comes to mind pls double check b coz they hide the answer and give a similar one.
> Multiple.
> Read the prompt.
> Read the answers and read the para roughly, find keywords and match the keywords with the meaning of each option.
> The answer will be exactly the paraphrase of the options.(Very important) If you are not sure of the second option then leave it tick the answer which 100% true(I have done it and I got 86 in reading).
> Reorder, practise, practise, practise, https://ptestudy.com/(Use this website it is very goodddddd)
> 
> Listening
> 
> Retell lecture same. Take fast notes.
> And write the same structure as that of spoken text.
> 
> Particularly practice multiple answer questions. (Key here is understanding what you are looking for before the audio starts)
> The single answer also.
> (Key here is understanding what you are looking for before the audio starts)
> 
> The main thing is that you should be able to understand the question before the audio what to look for.
> 
> Fill in the blanks. Ok. type directly(you will earn more time by this.
> Highlight correct summary.
> Write and understand the main point. 95% should be listening.
> 2 answer will be exactly opposite. 2 wll be close.
> 
> Last word. Understand the meaning of lecture. It will automatically come.(look for the last word pronounced in audio)
> 
> WFD
> Write down without any grammar and then fix it. Don’t go for a capital letter at first(fix it at last).
> Caps letter and full stop are very important.
> 
> 
> Give a lot of practice on reordering para and multiple choice.
> Fill in the blanks is particularly important.
> 
> Read newspaper every day. One hour. Before sleep no need to watch youtube just read the newspaper.(I used The New York Times all day from oe month, this realllllllly contributed to my score)
> 
> I am again telling you I have seen questions from this website in the previous exam. https://ptestudy.com/
> And this website is totallllllly free to use...
> 
> Writing essay- follow steven template blindly, just modify as per the questions, 4 types are there(agree or disagree/opinion/problem solution/adva nd disadv). Each type templete is different.
> 
> SWT.
> This is just read the text what comes to your mind as the total meaning of each para write down and mix these sentences and make a sentence of maximum 40 words, dont go beyond 40,,,,, max minimum is 20 words. You will make it. I got 90 with such approach.
> A general advice for writing _ use grammarly, and try to see the mistakes and clarify it(This is very important)
> For spelling problems see the website (https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/spelling/common-misspelling) and study
> 
> Once again thanks for all and wish you all best of luck. One advice for all aspirants, don't give up. Keep in mind that This is ______ and I can do it. (replace it with your name and can do wonders)


Great tips bro. would be good if you post all the templates here as well. It will be very helpful for the candidates planning to attempt the test in the near future.


----------



## sc.mnit

*Hope it helps!*

Hi Friends , 

While I was preparing for PTE - A , I did some data analysis to figure out the trend of sections where max questions and which types are coming from..also , I did referred videos on youtube and created some templates to follow during actual exam.

Since , scored Test A and B doesn't provide detailed breakdown /analysis of the each section /questions , I did Ptetutorials.com 2 mock tests and did some data analysis , in tab "Summary" highlighted red items were my weak points , so in the next tab , I worked on ways how to improve them. Also , column "Remarks" is my quick understanding on a Ques type.

In my 1st attempt I got 79+(o=84) in all four , and I still feel it's our 12+ 4 (Years of study and comms) plus day to day interaction at work in conversational English is the key to crack this rather than mugging up/memorizing etc..ofcourse practicing questions and format is a must.

Hope the attachment helps some people.

Regards,


----------



## newyearoldme

insider580 said:


> Did you crack 79+ in all modules in your 4th attempt?
> 
> Speaking is never a problem for me but I do struggle with other modules.


Yup. 

1st attempt S/W/R/L - 52/87/77/78
2nd attempt S/W/R/L - 71/90/90/84
3rd attempt S/W/R/L- 80/81/88/74
4th attempt S/W/R/L - 90/80/90/81

I never struggled with other modules with the exception of listening (74) in my third attempt (I didn't take a break and was pretty drained and disappointed of what I did in speaking so I lost my concentration). 

For writing, the two times I scored 90 is when I found the topic relatable and I was able to insert a lot of vocab and metaphor. Steven's template is very helpful because you already have the starting sentence ready to go. I also use a different starting sentence when I am writing a second essay because I wasn't sure if the computer would recognize it. I def recommend a daily essay, get grammarly and look for the common mistakes you make. You will be able to look for your mistakes when you are proofreading. Also, very important, READ YOUR ESSAY VOCALLY when you are proofreading. If it sounds weird, change it. 

For summarize text, use ';' wisely. You can join two sentences together using a semicolon and it allows you the flexibility to create one sentence with multiple ideas.

For reading, you just need to train up your comprehension and vocab. There are no shortcuts. There should be an ample of time for this section and you just need to do it slowly. Read your FIB and reorder paragraph after you do it.

For listening, what I did is I close my eyes and just focus and listen. For writing the lecture part, write the main points. I did the whole "the speaker mentioned...discussed...' but I don't think it is the correct format and it took up a lot of words. I wrote a short summary regarding the issue without addressing the speaker.


----------



## insider580

newyearoldme said:


> Yup.
> 
> 1st attempt S/W/R/L - 52/87/77/78
> 2nd attempt S/W/R/L - 71/90/90/84
> 3rd attempt S/W/R/L- 80/81/88/74
> 4th attempt S/W/R/L - 90/80/90/81
> 
> I never struggled with other modules with the exception of listening (74) in my third attempt (I didn't take a break and was pretty drained and disappointed of what I did in speaking so I lost my concentration).
> 
> For writing, the two times I scored 90 is when I found the topic relatable and I was able to insert a lot of vocab and metaphor. Steven's template is very helpful because you already have the starting sentence ready to go. I also use a different starting sentence when I am writing a second essay because I wasn't sure if the computer would recognize it. I def recommend a daily essay, get grammarly and look for the common mistakes you make. You will be able to look for your mistakes when you are proofreading. Also, very important, READ YOUR ESSAY VOCALLY when you are proofreading. If it sounds weird, change it.
> 
> For summarize text, use ';' wisely. You can join two sentences together using a semicolon and it allows you the flexibility to create one sentence with multiple ideas.
> 
> For reading, you just need to train up your comprehension and vocab. There are no shortcuts. There should be an ample of time for this section and you just need to do it slowly. Read your FIB and reorder paragraph after you do it.
> 
> For listening, what I did is I close my eyes and just focus and listen. For writing the lecture part, write the main points. I did the whole "the speaker mentioned...discussed...' but I don't think it is the correct format and it took up a lot of words. I wrote a short summary regarding the issue without addressing the speaker.


Great tips, thank you for spending time and jolting them down for us.


----------



## Abhi

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
> 25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
> 01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5
> 
> Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
> So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.
> 
> So the PTE journey.
> 01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
> After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
> Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
> 06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
> What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
> After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,
> 
> 12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
> Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.
> 
> 09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
> What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.
> 
> 02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
> I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me.
> 
> Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
> At last, came the final exam,
> 19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.
> 
> This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
> results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure. 90......................................................


Congratulations, all the best for rest of your PR process. Cheers! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

sunpedOZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally got the required score in PTE exam in my second attempt.
> 
> Here is the report:
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : (Apr30th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-76-88-71 O:78)
> PTE 1st Attempt : (May15th 2018 Score: L-R-S-W: 79-82-87-79 O:80)
> 
> Good luck to you all..:dance::dance::dance:


First of all congratulation on your achievement!!

How did you improved your writing score from 71 to 79. Please share some tips. I also scored 70 in writing in first attempt, but now I am a little in dispare that I may not reach to 79 in 2nd attempt.


----------



## Adelaidean

josygeorge000 said:


> Did anyone attempt exam in dubai at evening 530, if yes what time is the results are out normally???


I have taken test at 530 in TEPTH Dubai and my result was out in the evening very next day. You can say 24 hours....


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

i gave PTE thrice but lagging in speaking skills - i found my pronunciation score very low. pls help.


----------



## rahul199447

sunitaaggarwal said:


> i gave PTE thrice but lagging in speaking skills - i found my pronunciation score very low. pls help.


pm me 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpedOZ

AussiDreamer said:


> First of all congratulation on your achievement!!
> 
> How did you improved your writing score from 71 to 79. Please share some tips. I also scored 70 in writing in first attempt, but now I am a little in dispare that I may not reach to 79 in 2nd attempt.


First time when i gave the test i did not follow any template and also i did not do very good in formatting (started the paragraphs with space etc). I made mistake of not checking the templates etc..For 2nd time, i followed the template of E2Langauge by Jay from youtube for Essay/SWT/Retell.

I think that helped me..


----------



## vinay_1187

vinay_1187 said:


> Great !! Finally hard work pays





josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
> 25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
> 01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5
> 
> Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
> So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.
> 
> So the PTE journey.
> 01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
> After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
> Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
> 06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
> What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
> After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,
> 
> 12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
> Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.
> 
> 09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
> What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.
> 
> 02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
> I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me.
> 
> Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
> At last, came the final exam,
> 19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.
> 
> This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
> results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure. 90......................................................


*Heartiest Congratulations and motivator as well !!*


----------



## mike129

newyearoldme said:


> Yup.
> 
> 1st attempt S/W/R/L - 52/87/77/78
> 2nd attempt S/W/R/L - 71/90/90/84
> 3rd attempt S/W/R/L- 80/81/88/74
> 4th attempt S/W/R/L - 90/80/90/81
> 
> I never struggled with other modules with the exception of listening (74) in my third attempt (I didn't take a break and was pretty drained and disappointed of what I did in speaking so I lost my concentration).
> 
> For writing, the two times I scored 90 is when I found the topic relatable and I was able to insert a lot of vocab and metaphor. Steven's template is very helpful because you already have the starting sentence ready to go. I also use a different starting sentence when I am writing a second essay because I wasn't sure if the computer would recognize it. I def recommend a daily essay, get grammarly and look for the common mistakes you make. You will be able to look for your mistakes when you are proofreading. Also, very important, READ YOUR ESSAY VOCALLY when you are proofreading. If it sounds weird, change it.
> 
> For summarize text, use ';' wisely. You can join two sentences together using a semicolon and it allows you the flexibility to create one sentence with multiple ideas.
> 
> For reading, you just need to train up your comprehension and vocab. There are no shortcuts. There should be an ample of time for this section and you just need to do it slowly. Read your FIB and reorder paragraph after you do it.
> 
> For listening, what I did is I close my eyes and just focus and listen. For writing the lecture part, write the main points. I did the whole "the speaker mentioned...discussed...' but I don't think it is the correct format and it took up a lot of words. I wrote a short summary regarding the issue without addressing the speaker.


Good job, but for me in writing it never worked using sophisticated vocabulary and templates!


----------



## mike129

sunpedOZ said:


> First time when i gave the test i did not follow any template and also i did not do very good in formatting (started the paragraphs with space etc). I made mistake of not checking the templates etc..For 2nd time, i followed the template of E2Langauge by Jay from youtube for Essay/SWT/Retell.
> 
> I think that helped me..


For me navjot virar videos are the best for writing, most of what she said helped me a lot.


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> Can u suggest how u prepared?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


PTE test plus+ .....+ Mcmillan+ Steven Fernandez paid course + E2lnaguage free videos on youtube + Navjot brar videos on youtube + PTE paid practice tests(Gold kit and platinum kit) + 7 attempts for the PTE actual exam


----------



## Abhi

sunitaaggarwal said:


> i gave PTE thrice but lagging in speaking skills - i found my pronunciation score very low. pls help.


In the speaking section, the main thing to focus on is "pronunciation" and "oral fluency". Accent DOES NOT matter, you can speak in a neutral accent but stress or give emphasis on important syllables in the words. While speaking remember to use rising and falling intonations. Even if you are going off topic in Retell lecture or Describe Image, keep going do not pause, do not start and stop and do not repeat yourself. 

Make sure you listen or watch youtube videos related to pronunciation and oral fluency. Listen to a native voice on a random topic, record yourself and repeat. The only way to get better at it is, through repetition and practice.

TIP: Relax, be calm, take deep breaths…..while speaking imagine you are talking to the COMPUTER your friend


----------



## nitsan22

Hello All,

Just cleared the ACS and now starting the preparation of PTE exam. 
can you please let me know, what is the best online material and Content to follow for the preparation.
Also let me know if Pearson "*The Official Guide to PTE Academic*" OR "*Practice Tests Plus: with CD-ROM*" are really useful ?? If yes then which one is the best guide ?

Thanks


----------



## mike129

nitsan22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just cleared the ACS and now starting the preparation of PTE exam.
> can you please let me know, what is the best online material and Content to follow for the preparation.
> Also let me know if Pearson "*The Official Guide to PTE Academic*" OR "*Practice Tests Plus: with CD-ROM*" are really useful ?? If yes then which one is the best guide ?
> 
> Thanks


Practice Tests Plus: with CD-ROM


----------



## JG

mike129 said:


> PTE test plus+ .....+ Mcmillan+ Steven Fernandez paid course + E2lnaguage free videos on youtube + Navjot brar videos on youtube + PTE paid practice tests(Gold kit and platinum kit) + 7 attempts for the PTE actual exam


This really helps ....


----------



## JG

An update on my route to success guys, don't believe any guys offer paid recent questions such as pte support and all.


----------



## nitsan22

Thanks Mike for the confirmation. 
Kindly also share if you have any latest Materials available with you. 

Thanks


----------



## ajay_ghale

Guys,

Needs some advice here. In my first attempt, my score was -

L/R/S/W: 75/83/70/78
Grammer: 70
Oral fluency: 48
Pronunciation: 82
Spelling: 64
Vocabulary: 84
Written Discourse: 61

Does this mean, I need to do better at Describer Image, Retell lecture?
What do you think which area I should focus on for the next attempt?

Cheers.


----------



## KasunTharaka

My wife took the test today. She has had a very hard time as the guy next to her was speaking so loudly that she couldn’t even hear repeat sentences properly. She had refrained from complaining as it happened when she was in the middle of the exam.

BTW, she has got 2 essay topics:
1) In your opinion does design of a building affect, positivity or negativity, both lives and work?
2) What are the advantages of making public transport systems more cheaper and highly available? What are the barriers available when achieving such a aim?

And the order of the reading section was totally upside down. (I thought other way round)
In the exam It was:
- Fill in the blanks (Reading & Writing)
- Fill in the blanks (Reading)
- Re-order paragraphs 
- Multiple choice multiple answer
- Multiple choice single answer

Is there any action that we can take with regarding the interference she experienced with?
Ahh. As she said, Repeat sentence was damn long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

KasunTharaka said:


> My wife took the test today. She has had a very hard time as the guy next to her was speaking so loudly that she couldn’t even hear repeat sentences properly. She had refrained from complaining as it happened when she was in the middle of the exam.
> 
> BTW, she has got 2 essay topics:
> 1) In your opinion does design of a building affect, positivity or negativity, both lives and work?
> 2) What are the advantages of making public transport systems more cheaper and highly available? What are the barriers available when achieving such a aim?
> 
> And the order of the reading section was totally upside down. (I thought other way round)
> In the exam It was:
> - Fill in the blanks (Reading & Writing)
> - Fill in the blanks (Reading)
> - Re-order paragraphs
> - Multiple choice multiple answer
> - Multiple choice single answer
> 
> Is there any action that we can take with regarding the interference she experienced with?
> Ahh. As she said, Repeat sentence was damn long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that buddy, you can try reporting this grevience to PTE support but they aren't super helpful at all.

My wife had a similar experience when she gave her exam. Repeat sentences were long and twisted for her to grasp but I just needed her to acheive 50 each, so I didn't want her to stress about it. 

I knew from my own experience that results often come to surprise you, even you thought you performed poorly. That was my only hope, and she was pleasantly surprised to clear the cut off needed for partner skills. 

I hope your wife's results were good. Are you just looking for partner skills? , then don't stress too much about it. Offcourse 79+ each requires focussed prep. 

Cheers!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## smithasya.999

Hi All,

I gave exam in twice and my scores in writing are not crossing 79. Its 73 and 74.
I followed the E2 language videos as well as took tips from Navjyot's videos.
In first attempt, I had written long summaries, with length= 50-55 words.
But realised later that good summary is between 30-35 words.
Followed that pattern second time still scores are the same.

For essay I have written essay of length 290 words first time and second time I wrote essay with 240 words. I know content and answering the prompt matters. 
But these similar scores in both attempts have left no clue to me that where should I improve?

Can anybody share some experience or guidance of where to improve. Note: I have less scores in spelling only , around 50. In grammar and written discourse, marks are above 75. 

Thanks !!


----------



## Abhi

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave exam in twice and my scores in writing are not crossing 79. Its 73 and 74.
> I followed the E2 language videos as well as took tips from Navjyot's videos.
> In first attempt, I had written long summaries, with length= 50-55 words.
> But realised later that good summary is between 30-35 words.
> Followed that pattern second time still scores are the same.
> 
> For essay I have written essay of length 290 words first time and second time I wrote essay with 240 words. I know content and answering the prompt matters.
> But these similar scores in both attempts have left no clue to me that where should I improve?
> 
> Can anybody share some experience or guidance of where to improve. Note: I have less scores in spelling only , around 50. In grammar and written discourse, marks are above 75.
> 
> Thanks !!


How's your performance across different writing item types?

Writing: Summarize Written Text
Writing: Write Essay
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks
Listening: Summarize Spoken Text
Listening: Fill in the blanks 
Listening: Write from Dictation





Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## smithasya.999

Please see replies inline-

Writing: Summarize Written Text -- I attempted well
Writing: Write Essay -- I attempted well
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks -- this was difficult in second attempt.
Listening: Summarize Spoken Text -- I wrote 80% of the lecture.
Listening: Fill in the blanks -- this was bit difficult but i am sure about 80% of blanks
Listening: Write from Dictation - This i have reproduced 100% correct.

Thanks.


----------



## Abhi

Answers inline... Hope this helps. Your response suggests that you already know which items to improve on. All the best! 



smithasya.999 said:


> Please see replies inline-
> 
> Writing: Summarize Written Text -- I attempted well
> 
> Great, if you can capture the essence of what author is trying to convey, be concise (max 40 words), coherent and write a grammatically correct sentence then nothing like it. This is only possible via practice.
> 
> Writing: Write Essay -- I attempted well
> 
> Awesome, so you are all set in write essay.
> 
> Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks -- this was difficult in second attempt.
> 
> You can't miss out on these, especially if you want to gear up your Reading and Writing scores. These are easy pickings if you are an avid reader.
> 
> Listening: Summarize Spoken Text -- I wrote 80% of the lecture.
> 
> Did you use a logical structure to your SST? For example,"The lecturer shared a brief information about... Firstly,... Secondly... In a nutshell,..."
> 
> Listening: Fill in the blanks -- this was bit difficult but i am sure about 80% of blanks
> 
> Mis-spelled words land you 0 pt for each word entered, be sure to double check your spellings prior to submitting.
> 
> Listening: Write from Dictation - This i have reproduced 100% correct.
> 
> Did you start with a Capital letter and end with a period? Or an appropriate exclamation mark or interjection. This item scores heavily to your Listening and Writing scores.
> 
> Thanks.




Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieDream1

Dear All,

I have been a silent member of the forum but I have to admit that amount of knowledge shared here is immense and very helpful. 

I took my 3rd attempt and finally scored 90 in all sections. 

I am not giving away my PTE Silver membership which is valid almost until March 2019. I can tell you the tips and tricks they provide in the paid membership are very helpful. Their minor adjustments can help you achieve wonders. 

You can drop me a private message for more details.


----------



## AussieDream1

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave exam in twice and my scores in writing are not crossing 79. Its 73 and 74.
> I followed the E2 language videos as well as took tips from Navjyot's videos.
> In first attempt, I had written long summaries, with length= 50-55 words.
> But realised later that good summary is between 30-35 words.
> Followed that pattern second time still scores are the same.
> 
> For essay I have written essay of length 290 words first time and second time I wrote essay with 240 words. I know content and answering the prompt matters.
> But these similar scores in both attempts have left no clue to me that where should I improve?
> 
> Can anybody share some experience or guidance of where to improve. Note: I have less scores in spelling only , around 50. In grammar and written discourse, marks are above 75.
> 
> Thanks !!


E2 method is the best I have come across. With minor adjustments, you can achieve the score of 79. This is what I did in my 3rd attempt.


----------



## rahul199447

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of the forum but I have to admit that amount of knowledge shared here is immense and very helpful.
> 
> I took my 3rd attempt and finally scored 90 in all sections.
> 
> I am not giving away my PTE Silver membership which is valid almost until March 2019. I can tell you the tips and tricks they provide in the paid membership are very helpful. Their minor adjustments can help you achieve wonders.
> 
> You can drop me a private message for more details.


Hey bro u mind sharing tips for good score in PTE A?

We can't PM U as u have opted out of it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of the forum but I have to admit that amount of knowledge shared here is immense and very helpful.
> 
> I took my 3rd attempt and finally scored 90 in all sections.
> 
> I am not giving away my PTE Silver membership which is valid almost until March 2019. I can tell you the tips and tricks they provide in the paid membership are very helpful. Their minor adjustments can help you achieve wonders.
> 
> You can drop me a private message for more details.


What do you mean by "PTE Silver membership"?


----------



## AussieDream1

DN7C said:


> What do you mean by "PTE Silver membership"?


I meant E2Language Silver package


----------



## BulletAK

AussieDream1 said:


> E2 method is the best I have come across. With minor adjustments, you can achieve the score of 79. This is what I did in my 3rd attempt.


Can you share your adjustments? 

Thanks.


----------



## KasunTharaka

nabhilash said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy, you can try reporting this grevience to PTE support but they aren't super helpful at all.
> 
> My wife had a similar experience when she gave her exam. Repeat sentences were long and twisted for her to grasp but I just needed her to acheive 50 each, so I didn't want her to stress about it.
> 
> I knew from my own experience that results often come to surprise you, even you thought you performed poorly. That was my only hope, and she was pleasantly surprised to clear the cut off needed for partner skills.
> 
> I hope your wife's results were good. Are you just looking for partner skills? , then don't stress too much about it. Offcourse 79+ each requires focussed prep.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Yah man. You are absolutely correct. 
Yes she expected 65 each and surprisingly she made it. 
Writing 68
Speaking 78 
Reading 75
Listening 72
Funny part is after all these happen she got 78 for speaking. . 
Thanx man. Happy for that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yopik

*Please help*

Hello guys,
I need an analysis of my scores.. Could an expert help me?

at my 1st attempt, i had no idea about templates, essay structure etc., so, the results:
Listening 60
Reading 66
Speaking 55
Writing 64

Grammar 70
Oral Fluency 64
Pronunciation 47
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 75
Written Discourse 69

After the disappointment, i mostly focused on writing and speaking with templates and at my 2nd attempt:

Listening 59 :doh:
Reading 78
Speaking 65 
Writing 70

Grammar 73
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 19 
Vocabulary 65
Written Discourse 81

I will try again for 65+ and i have 1 month to prepare.. I think i should work harder on listening, but do you have any other suggestions for me?


----------



## KasunTharaka

yopik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need an analysis of my scores.. Could an expert help me?
> 
> 
> 
> at my 1st attempt, i had no idea about templates, essay structure etc., so, the results:
> 
> Listening 60
> 
> Reading 66
> 
> Speaking 55
> 
> Writing 64
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 70
> 
> Oral Fluency 64
> 
> Pronunciation 47
> 
> Spelling 90
> 
> Vocabulary 75
> 
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> 
> 
> After the disappointment, i mostly focused on writing and speaking with templates and at my 2nd attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening 59 :doh:
> 
> Reading 78
> 
> Speaking 65
> 
> Writing 70
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar 73
> 
> Oral Fluency 53
> 
> Pronunciation 66
> 
> Spelling 19
> 
> Vocabulary 65
> 
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> 
> 
> I will try again for 65+ and i have 1 month to prepare.. I think i should work harder on listening, but do you have any other suggestions for me?




Hey Yopic,
You are almost there. Try at once. You can made it even for 79 each after aome extra miles. 
BTW what is the secret of 90 spelling become 19 ?.
Even i got 18 for my first attempt. I also feel like its bit weird. 
Anyway. All the best for next attempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

yopik said:


> Hello guys,
> I need an analysis of my scores.. Could an expert help me?
> 
> at my 1st attempt, i had no idea about templates, essay structure etc., so, the results:
> Listening 60
> Reading 66
> Speaking 55
> Writing 64
> 
> Grammar 70
> Oral Fluency 64
> Pronunciation 47
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 75
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> After the disappointment, i mostly focused on writing and speaking with templates and at my 2nd attempt:
> 
> Listening 59 :doh:
> Reading 78
> Speaking 65
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 53
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 65
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> I will try again for 65+ and i have 1 month to prepare.. I think i should work harder on listening, but do you have any other suggestions for me?


How was your SST, WFD?


----------



## Areeb126

AussieDream1 said:


> E2 method is the best I have come across. With minor adjustments, you can achieve the score of 79. This is what I did in my 3rd attempt.


Hi,
Can you tell how much gap you gave in your each attempt?
And how much time you took to prepare from E2 silver package?

Thanks


----------



## random_1

Hi there, 

Congrats on your score! I need 79 in each section as well. 

I'm trying to send you a PM but can't since I am a new member. Have you given away your E2 membership yet? Cos i would be keen to use it. 

Thanks


----------



## random_1

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent member of the forum but I have to admit that amount of knowledge shared here is immense and very helpful.
> 
> I took my 3rd attempt and finally scored 90 in all sections.
> 
> I am not giving away my PTE Silver membership which is valid almost until March 2019. I can tell you the tips and tricks they provide in the paid membership are very helpful. Their minor adjustments can help you achieve wonders.
> 
> You can drop me a private message for more details.


Hi there, 

Congrats on your score! I need 79 in each section as well. 

I'm trying to send you a PM but can't since I am a new member. Have you given away your E2 membership yet? Cos i would be keen to use it. 

Thanks


----------



## Ag02

Hi All,

I have my PTE in 3 weeks from now. I want to take a free mock test which is scored in S/L/W/R areas so that I know where to improve before the actual test. Can someone please give links if there are any FREE SCORED mock tests available?


----------



## dilanjan

Friends,

From where can I get PTE Mock Tests which are similar to real ones, other than the ptepractice.com site.


----------



## yopik

KasunTharaka said:


> Hey Yopic,
> You are almost there. Try at once. You can made it even for 79 each after aome extra miles.
> BTW what is the secret of 90 spelling become 19 ?.
> Even i got 18 for my first attempt. I also feel like its bit weird.
> Anyway. All the best for next attempt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the support.. best for all


----------



## yopik

mike129 said:


> How was your SST, WFD?


Both SST and WFD was terrible.. and i also panicked at describe image although i was very comfortable while practising at home :rolleyes2:

Is the contribution of these parts to listening significant?


----------



## mike129

yopik said:


> Both SST and WFD was terrible.. and i also panicked at describe image although i was very comfortable while practising at home :rolleyes2:
> 
> Is the contribution of these parts to listening significant?


Actually, they are of paramount significance  for listening score.


----------



## mike129

dilanjan said:


> Friends,
> 
> From where can I get PTE Mock Tests which are similar to real ones, other than the ptepractice.com site.


None.


----------



## mike129

Ag02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my PTE in 3 weeks from now. I want to take a free mock test which is scored in S/L/W/R areas so that I know where to improve before the actual test. Can someone please give links if there are any FREE SCORED mock tests available?


If you are looking for a scored Mock test, it is not free, you have to pay for it.


----------



## Prakash4551

mike129 said:


> If you are looking for a scored Mock test, it is not free, you have to pay for it.


Dear Bro's.

which form we have to follow while writing PTE- Essay, like 

I have or I've
Did not or Didn't.

Sorry for silly post, still it bothers

Regards
PK


----------



## vinayge

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Bro's.
> 
> which form we have to follow while writing PTE- Essay, like
> 
> I have or I've
> Did not or Didn't.
> 
> Sorry for silly post, still it bothers
> 
> Regards
> PK


Hi Prakash 4551,

Both forms are correct. You can write any of it.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## rahul199447

vinayge said:


> Hi Prakash 4551,
> 
> Both forms are correct. You can write any of it.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Any tips for summarize written text 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge

rahul199447 said:


> Any tips for summarize written text
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul199447,

You can refer to the E2 languages videos for SWT . It usually involves identifying the main idea and the supporting sentences for it. They have described it well and i use similar kind of format.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## rahul199447

vinayge said:


> Hi Rahul199447,
> 
> You can refer to the E2 languages videos for SWT . It usually involves identifying the main idea and the supporting sentences for it. They have described it well and i use similar kind of format.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Can u share any structure if u have? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

AussieDream1 said:


> I meant E2Language Silver package


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Areeb126

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Bro's.
> 
> which form we have to follow while writing PTE- Essay, like
> 
> I have or I've
> Did not or Didn't.
> 
> Sorry for silly post, still it bothers
> 
> Regards
> PK


Dear,

It is academic exam, so write full form in your essay and every where.
Do not use contractions.


----------



## Ag02

mike129 said:


> If you are looking for a scored Mock test, it is not free, you have to pay for it.


Thanks for your reply. Which website is best to practice mock test. 
Is it useful to pay for scored mock test?


----------



## Abhi

Areeb126 said:


> Dear,
> 
> It is academic exam, so write full form in your essay and every where.
> Do not use contractions.


Correct, don't overdo contractions. Use contractions sparingly. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

Ag02 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Which website is best to practice mock test.
> Is it useful to pay for scored mock test?


1/ Official PTE practice website - https://ptepractice.com

2/ PTE practice test plus simulation software

3/ Official guide to PTE simulation software

Yes, its an absolute must if you want to score 79+ each. What's a larger hit on your budget - giving exam multiple times, which will cost you $200 each time, or paying for a ptepractice gold kit worth $60 and clearing the exam with proper preparation? 
I think you already know the answer 




Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ag02

Are the PTE practice test plus and Official guide also scored mock tests?


----------



## kodaan28

Hi guys, need to achieve 79+ in PTE, can someone give some expert advice how to improve Listening section? My scorecards are below:
PTE-A 1st Attempt 07/12/2017: LRSW 69/68/56/72 
PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/12/2017: LRSW 65/73/67/81
PTE-A 3rd Attempt 25/05/2018: LRSW 66/88/84/76


----------



## mike129

Ag02 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Which website is best to practice mock test.
> Is it useful to pay for scored mock test?


The official one is ptepractice.com and yes it is very useful, good luck.


----------



## mike129

kodaan28 said:


> Hi guys, need to achieve 79+ in PTE, can someone give some expert advice how to improve Listening section? My scorecards are below:
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 07/12/2017: LRSW 69/68/56/72
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/12/2017: LRSW 65/73/67/81
> PTE-A 3rd Attempt 25/05/2018: LRSW 66/88/84/76


Did you run out of time on any questions in listening? what did you find hard and feel you messed up in it?


----------



## kodaan28

mike129 said:


> Did you run out of time on any questions in listening? what did you find hard and feel you messed up in it?




Time was not an issue.. still 4-5 mins were remaining when i finished the exam (may be i hurried too much) and toughest part was repeat sentence.. i mean i messed all of them and had issues with MC-CSA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgplearns

kodaan28 said:


> Time was not an issue.. still 4-5 mins were remaining when i finished the exam (may be i hurried too much) and toughest part was repeat sentence.. i mean i messed all of them and had issues with MC-CSA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they give 12 Repeat Sentence questions, a lot of people cannot clear the exam.

Please see how they score the PTE-A.


----------



## mike129

kodaan28 said:


> Time was not an issue.. still 4-5 mins were remaining when i finished the exam (may be i hurried too much) and toughest part was repeat sentence.. i mean i messed all of them and had issues with MC-CSA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't hurry, you need to allocate time for each question...if the times passes then u need to skip...repeat sentence needs lots of practice, some people say they write the first letter of each word so they can remember the whole sentence and some people close their eyes so they can remember the words...but me personally none of this worked for me..I just focus on the sentence and try to repeat it ASAP before I forget, maybe it can work with you? ..MC-CSA try to take notes when the speaker is talking and take a glimpse at the answers you will choose from.


----------



## Abhi_

Got my desired score today:
S/W/R/L - 77,73,71,74 Overall 73

Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## srb10139

Dear All,

Need inputs about some queries:

1. Many people say that content does not matter in DI & RL in the speaking section, does that mean that we can talk off topic most of the time with fluency & correct pronunciation and still can get the magic score?

2. In RS & WFD, want to know the scoring method if I miss one or two words of the full sentence. For example if I say singular word instead of actual plural words how I will be penalized in the scoring?

Cheers


----------



## gauravdaroch

Hi, 

I gave PTE-A exam 5 times till yet: 

1) L68 R81 S82 W70
Grammar 83
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 49
Spellings 64
Vocabulary 76
Written discourse 90

2) L72 R77 S89 W82
Grammar 82
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 70
Spellings 69
Vocabulary 78
Written discourse 80

3) L83 R76 S90 W84
Grammar 68
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 40
Spellings 40
Vocabulary 70
Written discourse 84

4) L72 R85 S90 W79
Grammar 68
Oral fluency 90
Pronunciation 65
Spellings 19
Vocabulary 72
Written discourse 84

5) L73 R80 S88 W77
Grammar 82
Oral fluency 89
Pronunciation 66
Spellings 49
Vocabulary 70
Written discourse 90

Now, I am in desperate need for a breakthrough, I tried every things but 79+ in all module is not happening for me. Forum members kindly help me out here !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgplearns

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave PTE-A exam 5 times till yet:
> 
> 1) L68 R81 S82 W70
> Grammar 83
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 49
> Spellings 64
> Vocabulary 76
> Written discourse 90
> 
> 2) L72 R77 S89 W82
> Grammar 82
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 70
> Spellings 69
> Vocabulary 78
> Written discourse 80
> 
> 3) L83 R76 S90 W84
> Grammar 68
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 40
> Spellings 40
> Vocabulary 70
> Written discourse 84
> 
> 4) L72 R85 S90 W79
> Grammar 68
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 65
> Spellings 19
> Vocabulary 72
> Written discourse 84
> 
> 5) L73 R80 S88 W77
> Grammar 82
> Oral fluency 89
> Pronunciation 66
> Spellings 49
> Vocabulary 70
> Written discourse 90
> 
> Now, I am in desperate need for a breakthrough, I tried every things but 79+ in all module is not happening for me. Forum members kindly help me out here !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a higher Reading & Speaking score. 
Writing requires a template: 

https://www.scribd.com/doc/297309002/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template1-Steven-Fernandes

Your low listening and writing scores suggest you might have made many mistakes for WRITE FROM DICTATION AND REPEAT SENTENCE.

Please review scoring guide I posted above.


----------



## gauravdaroch

kgplearns said:


> You have a higher Reading & Speaking score.
> 
> Writing requires a template:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/297309002/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template1-Steven-Fernandes
> 
> 
> 
> Your low listening and writing scores suggest you might have made many mistakes for WRITE FROM DICTATION AND REPEAT SENTENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> Please review scoring guide I posted above.




Thanks for you reply..

I am more concerned about my listening scores. 
They are so unpredictable, I have no clue of what makes them go up or down.!

I checked the score breakage in the past as well, it doesn’t help me out.

Like in this most recent test, my 2 repeat sentence were half wrong and WFD were all right. Stills listening scores were less. 
And when I score 82 in listening the repeat sentence were more worse than this test. 

Is there any way to improve:
1) repeat sentence 
2) Summarise spoken text 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgplearns

gauravdaroch said:


> Thanks for you reply..
> 
> I am more concerned about my listening scores.
> They are so unpredictable, I have no clue of what makes them go up or down.!
> 
> I checked the score breakage in the past as well, it doesn’t help me out.
> 
> Like in this most recent test, my 2 repeat sentence were half wrong and WFD were all right. Stills listening scores were less.
> And when I score 82 in listening the repeat sentence were more worse than this test.
> 
> Is there any way to improve:
> 1) repeat sentence
> 2) Summarise spoken text
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have given two techniques. 

1. Writing down first letter of each word from both RS and SST
2. For repeat sentence, I found that writing down the LAST 5 first letters may help

Your problem's clearly Repeat Sentence & Write from Dictation.

I found Write from Dictation to be really easy. 
Repeat Sentence was slightly challenging so my Listening scores were almost always Superior.

Reading was tough for me and my technique is to Read Aloud 2X. Works for me.


----------



## kgplearns

Getting a perfect score for Write from Dictation seems to be a must to get 79+ in all sections. Getting a close to perfect score for Repeat Sentence is required too.

Other sections affecting my scores now are READ ALOUD & FILL IN THE BLANKS.

I think they all look trivial but damn how they pull down your scores.


----------



## Abhi_

gauravdaroch said:


> Thanks for you reply..
> 
> I am more concerned about my listening scores.
> They are so unpredictable, I have no clue of what makes them go up or down.!
> 
> I checked the score breakage in the past as well, it doesn’t help me out.
> 
> Like in this most recent test, my 2 repeat sentence were half wrong and WFD were all right. Stills listening scores were less.
> And when I score 82 in listening the repeat sentence were more worse than this test.
> 
> Is there any way to improve:
> 1) repeat sentence
> 2) Summarise spoken text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't use any template for SST, it decreases the number of words that gives marks.


----------



## mike129

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave PTE-A exam 5 times till yet:
> 
> 1) L68 R81 S82 W70
> Grammar 83
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 49
> Spellings 64
> Vocabulary 76
> Written discourse 90
> 
> 2) L72 R77 S89 W82
> Grammar 82
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 70
> Spellings 69
> Vocabulary 78
> Written discourse 80
> 
> 3) L83 R76 S90 W84
> Grammar 68
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 40
> Spellings 40
> Vocabulary 70
> Written discourse 84
> 
> 4) L72 R85 S90 W79
> Grammar 68
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronunciation 65
> Spellings 19
> Vocabulary 72
> Written discourse 84
> 
> 5) L73 R80 S88 W77
> Grammar 82
> Oral fluency 89
> Pronunciation 66
> Spellings 49
> Vocabulary 70
> Written discourse 90
> 
> Now, I am in desperate need for a breakthrough, I tried every things but 79+ in all module is not happening for me. Forum members kindly help me out here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend, for the listening you need to focus on RS(Practice a lot), SST(practice a lot) you may use a template that is fine and try for your word count to be 69-70, WFD(Practice a lot), Retell Lecture(Practice a lot), but at the same time don't ignore other things such as FIB L, MCQ L, HIW...since you are aiming for 79+ you can't ignore anything but allocate time for them if it passed just choose anything and move on..... Also, you can take a paid mock test and try to find out what are you messing up in L , that is reducing your scores.....I also advise you to sit back and look at your five attempts scores, I mean really look at them, and try to guess what are you messing up repeatedly in each attempt.


----------



## mike129

kgplearns said:


> Getting a perfect score for Write from Dictation seems to be a must to get 79+ in all sections. Getting a close to perfect score for Repeat Sentence is required too.
> 
> Other sections affecting my scores now are READ ALOUD & FILL IN THE BLANKS.
> 
> I think they all look trivial but damn how they pull down your scores.


Read aloud is not related to listening and which FIB are you referring to you?


----------



## mike129

Abhi_ said:


> Don't use any template for SST, it decreases the number of words that gives marks.


I disagree with you.


----------



## JG

This is my opinion, the method of writing the first letter in each in RS is very difficult, I got 90 in speaking and 87 in listening what I have used is just listen to the sentence understand the meaning and say it with minimum of 50% words with fluency, if you missed out words then pass it with some other similar words, and I don't think WFD is a big deal. the method is, while listening understands the meaning and write down as fast as you can without looking the spelling. correct the spelling and grammar after the time.


----------



## JG

mike129 said:


> I disagree with you.


E2 language template is very good for this I believe, any template is fine as far as I am concerned. just say"The lecture was about / The speaker said that / He mentioned/ He described/He concluded by stating that " This is enough for the section. The main point is understanding the total meaning of the lecture.


----------



## BulletAK

kgplearns said:


> If they give 12 Repeat Sentence questions, a lot of people cannot clear the exam.
> 
> Please see how they score the PTE-A.


Hey mate,

Can I ask you from where did you get this sheet? Do you have the original sheet where we can change the numbers and see the impact as the image itself says this?

Thanks.


----------



## rahul199447

Hey all can you please suggest some sources for preparation for FIB AND reading and writing fill in the blanks blanks as I am having trouble with them, is the level of difficulty the same as what is seen in the official guide and McMillan? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

rahul199447 said:


> Hey all can you please suggest some sources for preparation for FIB AND reading and writing fill in the blanks blanks as I am having trouble with them, is the level of difficulty the same as what is seen in the official guide and McMillan?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


PTE Material


----------



## JG

rahul199447 said:


> Hey all can you please suggest some sources for preparation for FIB AND reading and writing fill in the blanks blanks as I am having trouble with them, is the level of difficulty the same as what is seen in the official guide and McMillan?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The thing is that it is a time taking process to improve FIB this is totally depenedent on the vocabulary power. So best is to improve vocabulary power by reading english newspapers and writing down the unknown words.


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> Hey all can you please suggest some sources for preparation for FIB AND reading and writing fill in the blanks blanks as I am having trouble with them, is the level of difficulty the same as what is seen in the official guide and McMillan?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Mcmillan is more tough than actual exam, no worries, just try to manage your time, but if you want more inorder to practice did you check practice test plus? , wenbo.tv also available. lots of practice u can do on it .


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> Mcmillan is more tough than actual exam, no worries, just try to manage your time, but if you want more inorder to practice did you check practice test plus? , wenbo.tv also available. lots of practice u can do on it .


Thanks mate 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

https://www.vocabulary.com/

a good website for vocabulary building./


----------



## rahul199447

The organic growth industry in Australia is at a record high and the key sectors contributing to it’s growth are dairy, beef, organic grains and cosmetics.

Guys just need some feed back on SWT does this qualify as a single sentence, is it grammatically correct and is this how u guys also write a summary, are there any online tools for correct grammar and sentence structure

Please do let me know

Thanks
Rahul









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Can someone please rate my Essay? I took about 5-10 mins, and 2 mins to review and posting it here. Please feel free to tell me what you think.

Topic: Online Shopping is Destroying Local Business.

----------------------------

Essay:

Online Shopping is an invention of the 21st Century and it has greatly helped millions of people and surely created millions of jobs all around the world. Though Online shopping is looked as a villain by local business owners, the reality is it only gives them a healthy competition and does not threaten the closure of the businesses like it is portrayed to be.

However, it is an undeniable fact that local businesses have suffered losses due to the online behemoths like Amazon and eBay. But we still see the local businesses continuing with their business as usual and we do not see them closing down the shops. If anything, we only see more new shops cropping up every day.

On the other hand, Online giants should be regulated by governments and discourage monopoly, as the large organizations with their unlimited resources can throw their weight around by offering products at unbelievable prices (even at a loss) which may not be possible for local business owners.

In conclusion, Online shopping is not destroying the local businesses but have greatly impacted them in a negative way, especially in terms of sales going down drastically compared to a decade ago. It is times like this, Governments should step in and intervene to maintain balance of the country's economy.

----------------------------

216 Words in Total.


----------



## JG

Use this to grade urself freely.

https://www.paperrater.com/free_paper_grader


----------



## benisrael

Thank you, it is very useful.


----------



## KasunTharaka

josygeorge000 said:


> Use this to grade urself freely.
> 
> https://www.paperrater.com/free_paper_grader




Even though its not evaluating the content, ideas its very helpful for vocab, grammar wise. Many thanx for sharing this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

benisrael said:


> Can someone please rate my Essay? I took about 5-10 mins, and 2 mins to review and posting it here. Please feel free to tell me what you think.
> 
> Topic: Online Shopping is Destroying Local Business.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Essay:
> 
> Online Shopping is an invention of the 21st Century and it has greatly helped millions of people and surely created millions of jobs all around the world. Though *O*nline shopping is looked as a villain by local business owners, the reality is it only gives them a healthy competition and does not threaten the closure of the businesses like it is portrayed to be.
> 
> However, it is an undeniable fact that local businesses have suffered losses due to the online behemoths like Amazon and eBay. But we still see the local businesses continuing with their business as usual and we do not see them closing down the shops. If anything, we only see more new shops cropping up every day.
> 
> On the other hand, *O*nline giants should be regulated by governments and discourage monopoly, as the large organizations with their unlimited resources can throw their weight around by offering products at unbelievable prices (even at a loss) which may not be possible for local business owners.
> 
> In conclusion, *O*nline shopping is not destroying the local businesses but have greatly impacted them in a negative way, especially in terms of sales going down drastically compared to a decade ago. It is times like this, *G*overnments should step in and intervene to maintain balance of the country's economy.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 216 Words in Total.


A few tips, if I may. Please do not capitalize words even if they feel of importance unless they are pronouns. Examples are above - Government should government, Online shopping should be online shopping. Do not start sentences with conjunctions like And, But, etc. Also, try to read your sentences loudly, so that you know that they make sense. Another tip that I followed is that I try to keep sentences small, which makes them readable and easily understandable.


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> The organic growth industry in Australia is at a record high and the key sectors contributing to it’s growth are dairy, beef, organic grains and cosmetics.
> 
> Guys just need some feed back on SWT does this qualify as a single sentence, is it grammatically correct and is this how u guys also write a summary, are there any online tools for correct grammar and sentence structure
> 
> Please do let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Can anyone offer their suggestions? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

Below is my progress so far. Still trying hard

1ST attempt 10-July-2016
L62,R63,S83,W63

2nd attempt 22-Nov-2016
L81,R73,S76,W83

3rd attempt 30-April-2018
L69,R79,S82,W72

4th attempt 29-May-2018
L73,R88,S88,W78


----------



## Oneshift

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Below is my progress so far. Still trying hard
> 
> 1ST attempt 10-July-2016
> L62,R63,S83,W63
> 
> 2nd attempt 22-Nov-2016
> L81,R73,S76,W83
> 
> 3rd attempt 30-April-2018
> L69,R79,S82,W72
> 
> 4th attempt 29-May-2018
> L73,R88,S88,W78


Pm me

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

kEtraG said:


> A few tips, if I may. Please do not capitalize words even if they feel of importance unless they are pronouns. Examples are above - Government should government, Online shopping should be online shopping. Do not start sentences with conjunctions like And, But, etc. Also, try to read your sentences loudly, so that you know that they make sense. Another tip that I followed is that I try to keep sentences small, which makes them readable and easily understandable.


I know right, it has become a habit to capitalize letters in between if I feel it's important. Thanks for highlighting. 

Also, the sentences should not start with conjunctions, it did not somehow come up in the Paper Rater app, I wonder why. Thanks for your wonderful tips.

Btw, I am aiming for superior score (79 or above). Do you think the essay was 79+ worthy?


----------



## mahboob757

Hi,

1. Repeat Sentence
Lots and lots of practice, check this out, ptestudy website.

Thanks,
Mahboob Mohammed


----------



## Sydsider16au

thanks


----------



## mike129

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Below is my progress so far. Still trying hard
> 
> 1ST attempt 10-July-2016
> L62,R63,S83,W63
> 
> 2nd attempt 22-Nov-2016
> L81,R73,S76,W83
> 
> 3rd attempt 30-April-2018
> L69,R79,S82,W72
> 
> 4th attempt 29-May-2018
> L73,R88,S88,W78


Keep trying and don't stop! you can do it ! you are very close.


----------



## kEtraG

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Below is my progress so far. Still trying hard
> 
> 1ST attempt 10-July-2016
> L62,R63,S83,W63
> 
> 2nd attempt 22-Nov-2016
> L81,R73,S76,W83
> 
> 3rd attempt 30-April-2018
> L69,R79,S82,W72
> 
> 4th attempt 29-May-2018
> L73,R88,S88,W78


Try to watch different movies or series preferably without sub-titles to improve on your listening score. Also, I would suggest you to write one essay per day during your practice. Get these essays reviewed as well.


----------



## kEtraG

benisrael said:


> I know right, it has become a habit to capitalize letters in between if I feel it's important. Thanks for highlighting.
> 
> Also, the sentences should not start with conjunctions, it did not somehow come up in the Paper Rater app, I wonder why. Thanks for your wonderful tips.
> 
> Btw, I am aiming for superior score (79 or above). Do you think the essay was 79+ worthy?


No problem  
Content-wise, yes. The conjunction related tip was by my English teacher from school days, not sure if any rater app would know that. It is simple, make sense and dont confuse the reader with heavy words. A couple of words from a good vocabulary and appropriate articulation will always work its charms.

All the best!


----------



## kEtraG

rahul199447 said:


> The organic growth industry in Australia is at a record high and the key sectors contributing to it’s growth are dairy, beef, organic grains and cosmetics.
> 
> Guys just need some feed back on SWT does this qualify as a single sentence, is it grammatically correct and is this how u guys also write a summary, are there any online tools for correct grammar and sentence structure
> 
> Please do let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Your sentence -
The organic growth industry in Australia is at a record high and the key sectors contributing to it’s growth are dairy, beef, organic grains and cosmetics.

Organic growth industry is not grammatically correct. What you mean to say here is - growth of Organic Industry or Organic Industry's growth or at somewhat risk - organic industry growth.

What I feel you have missed here is the concluding point that tell us that even though this growth is paramount right now, it is still growing since the demand outruns supply by 40%.

All the best!


----------



## nomier

For Singapore first time test takers
key in: PES15774091E for 10% discount.
Promotion Code will expire on 31-Jul-18.


----------



## babajee

What material you guys are using to prepare for PTE-A?


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi all,
just did my PTE-A mock test. I've been following E2language videos for a month (not a member though). Here is my score

Listening 63
Reading 62
Speaking 58
Writing 70

Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 44
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 60
Written Discourse 47

I use the default mac book pro microphone, not sure if it affects my sound clarity.
Is it enough to start hitting the real exam ? Or should I practise through the mock test first ?
How much is your score is mock test before you start hitting the real exam ?

I failed miserably in re tell lecture, repeat sentences and write from dictation. My questions were lot harder and longer than Jay's. I'm quite confident with reading but than the result is not as expected.


----------



## ffbigfans

I am sorry, forget to mention I'm aiming for 79



ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just did my PTE-A mock test. I've been following E2language videos for a month (not a member though). Here is my score
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 62
> Speaking 58
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I use the default mac book pro microphone, not sure if it affects my sound clarity.
> Is it enough to start hitting the real exam ? Or should I practise through the mock test first ?
> How much is your score is mock test before you start hitting the real exam ?
> 
> I failed miserably in re tell lecture, repeat sentences and write from dictation. My questions were lot harder and longer than Jay's. I'm quite confident with reading but than the result is not as expected.


----------



## newyearoldme

benisrael said:


> Can someone please rate my Essay? I took about 5-10 mins, and 2 mins to review and posting it here. Please feel free to tell me what you think.
> 
> Topic: Online Shopping is Destroying Local Business.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Essay:
> 
> Online Shopping is an invention of the 21st Century and it has greatly helped millions of people and surely created millions of jobs all around the world. Though Online shopping is looked as a villain by local business owners, the reality is it only gives them a healthy competition and does not threaten the closure of the businesses like it is portrayed to be.
> 
> However, it is an undeniable fact that local businesses have suffered losses due to the online behemoths like Amazon and eBay. But we still see the local businesses continuing with their business as usual and we do not see them closing down the shops. If anything, we only see more new shops cropping up every day.
> 
> On the other hand, Online giants should be regulated by governments and discourage monopoly, as the large organizations with their unlimited resources can throw their weight around by offering products at unbelievable prices (even at a loss) which may not be possible for local business owners.
> 
> In conclusion, Online shopping is not destroying the local businesses but have greatly impacted them in a negative way, especially in terms of sales going down drastically compared to a decade ago. It is times like this, Governments should step in and intervene to maintain balance of the country's economy.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 216 Words in Total.


'Though Online shopping is looked as a villain by local business owners'

This sentence is weird and would be better if it changes into "Although, online shopping has branded as a villain by the local business owners"

'the reality is it only gives them a healthy competition and does not threaten the closure of the businesses like it is portrayed to be.'

You lost your subject there. "the reality is that it creates a healthy competition and does not affect the local businesses as it is reported to be"

'If anything, we only see more new shops cropping up every day.'

Popping.

'On the other hand, Online giants should be regulated by governments and discourage monopoly, as the large organizations with their unlimited resources can throw their weight around by offering products at unbelievable prices (even at a loss) which may not be possible for local business owners.'

"to discourage monopoly" "are able to throw their"
Do you see that you only have one sentence for the whole paragraph? You should put a comma on monopoly and I don't really recommend () in a formal essay. You should write it like "unbelievable price, even selling products at a loss"

'In conclusion, Online shopping is not destroying the local businesses but have greatly impacted them in a negative way, especially in terms of sales going down drastically compared to a decade ago.'

A very weird sentence probably due to vocab limitation? In conclusion, online shopping does impact the local businesses negatively as it drives the sales of local businesses down due to competition. However, the impact was often exaggerated as the local businesses are still thriving at this current stage. 

Like others said, capitalisation and long sentences are your major downfall. Also, make sure you have a subject in every sentence.


----------



## majjji

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just did my PTE-A mock test. I've been following E2language videos for a month (not a member though). Here is my score
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 62
> Speaking 58
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I use the default mac book pro microphone, not sure if it affects my sound clarity.
> Is it enough to start hitting the real exam ? Or should I practise through the mock test first ?
> How much is your score is mock test before you start hitting the real exam ?
> 
> I failed miserably in re tell lecture, repeat sentences and write from dictation. My questions were lot harder and longer than Jay's. I'm quite confident with reading but than the result is not as expected.


Hi ffbigfans,

I recently gave my mock test A too and got a slightly higher (3 or 4 points in each module if compared to yours). Regarding speaking, I've come to a conclusion that our regular microphones capture noise from the surroundings like fan air, people talking in the background and I've randomly tested it too. 

Well, I will be buying a new headset similar to the one that is being used in the real exam in order to know how much speaking score varies. 

I'm in the same boat as you are. I'm basically targetting 79 and preparing for it. I will give mock test B soon and if results wouldn't be satisfactory, I'll take mock test C too after some more hard preparation. I don't know whether you're targetting 65+ or 79+ in each module. So, better not to waste your money and get yourself prepared beforehand to get the desired scores.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just did my PTE-A mock test. I've been following E2language videos for a month (not a member though). Here is my score
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 62
> Speaking 58
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I use the default mac book pro microphone, not sure if it affects my sound clarity.
> Is it enough to start hitting the real exam ? Or should I practise through the mock test first ?
> How much is your score is mock test before you start hitting the real exam ?
> 
> I failed miserably in re tell lecture, repeat sentences and write from dictation. My questions were lot harder and longer than Jay's. I'm quite confident with reading but than the result is not as expected.



No you are not ready yet. I would suggest keep practicing until you score >10 points than your desirable score. Real exams are very unforgiving. 

Remember, you only need to remember the gist of the sentence in repeat sentence. You don't aim for perfection but aim for fluency (by not stopping). Only write down a few points (max 3) off retell lecture (preferably a complete sentence), you don't need to retell everything. If you are stuck, make up something, quick.


----------



## kEtraG

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just did my PTE-A mock test. I've been following E2language videos for a month (not a member though). Here is my score
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 62
> Speaking 58
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I use the default mac book pro microphone, not sure if it affects my sound clarity.
> Is it enough to start hitting the real exam ? Or should I practise through the mock test first ?
> How much is your score is mock test before you start hitting the real exam ?
> 
> I failed miserably in re tell lecture, repeat sentences and write from dictation. My questions were lot harder and longer than Jay's. I'm quite confident with reading but than the result is not as expected.


There are many you tube videos that will help you with repeat sentence which easily the most under-estimated question type in Speaking. Frankly speaking, if you're taking Pearson PTE mock tests - this score will only guarantee you score of 65+ and not 79+. I would advise you to practice each question type enough first, even before taking the second mock test and ultimately, the actual PTE. I have seen people making multiple attempts (read 5+) at PTE, while it is just a test with a template. I achieved 90 in my third attempt and in my first two attempts, I lost to speaking by 1 mark.

All the best! Prepare well.


----------



## srb10139

kEtraG said:


> There are many you tube videos that will help you with repeat sentence which easily the most under-estimated question type in Speaking. Frankly speaking, if you're taking Pearson PTE mock tests - this score will only guarantee you score of 65+ and not 79+. I would advise you to practice each question type enough first, even before taking the second mock test and ultimately, the actual PTE. I have seen people making multiple attempts (read 5+) at PTE, while it is just a test with a template. I achieved 90 in my third attempt and in my first two attempts, I lost to speaking by 1 mark.
> 
> All the best! Prepare well.


Hello kEtraG,

Can you please guide about the speed we should use in our speaking? Many people say that it is better to talk faster than your normal speed in order to better your oral fluency. I have seen views on the contrary as well. What's your conclusion from your own experience?

Further, in Repeat sentence what should be the strategy to ace it? If 1/2 words get missed and if I speak plural in stead of singular, then how much will I be penalized? Same question for WFD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## srb10139

newyearoldme said:


> No you are not ready yet. I would suggest keep practicing until you score >10 points than your desirable score. Real exams are very unforgiving.
> 
> Remember, you only need to remember the gist of the sentence in repeat sentence. You don't aim for perfection but aim for fluency (by not stopping). Only write down a few points (max 3) off retell lecture (preferably a complete sentence), you don't need to retell everything. If you are stuck, make up something, quick.


Hi Dear,

Your inputs seem to be useful. What is your suggestion for Describe Image?

Thanks.


----------



## kEtraG

srb10139 said:


> Hello kEtraG,
> 
> Can you please guide about the speed we should use in our speaking? Many people say that it is better to talk faster than your normal speed in order to better your oral fluency. I have seen views on the contrary as well. What's your conclusion from your own experience?
> 
> Further, in Repeat sentence what should be the strategy to ace it? If 1/2 words get missed and if I speak plural in stead of singular, then how much will I be penalized? Same question for WFD.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello srb10139,

Speak like a native would. That's what Jay says if you have watched videos from e2language's youtube channel. Just remember that a computer is recording your answers, so you go too fast, your answers wont be properly recorded and personally, if somebody talks in the same manner with you, would you be comfortable in listening to that person? For this, first prepare templates for how and what you would speak and practice multiple times with a timer and optionally a recorder.

Example - In Describe Image - 1 Title, 3 Supporting Sentences, 1 Conclusion is possible in 40 seconds. Now see how you can speak this, yourself.

For Repeat Sentence and WFD, make sure you dont lose the sequence of words. That itself will fetch you minimum marks if you fail to listen or remember the complete sentence.

All the best!


----------



## anurag_aus

majjji said:


> Hi ffbigfans,
> 
> I recently gave my mock test A too and got a slightly higher (3 or 4 points in each module if compared to yours). Regarding speaking, I've come to a conclusion that our regular microphones capture noise from the surroundings like fan air, people talking in the background and I've randomly tested it too.
> 
> Well, I will be buying a new headset similar to the one that is being used in the real exam in order to know how much speaking score varies.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you are. I'm basically targetting 79 and preparing for it. I will give mock test B soon and if results wouldn't be satisfactory, I'll take mock test C too after some more hard preparation. I don't know whether you're targetting 65+ or 79+ in each module. So, better not to waste your money and get yourself prepared beforehand to get the desired scores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Even I tried my laptop microphone only and found no issues with the speaking score. Its better to use silent room for speaking section in order to mitigate the effect of surrounding sounds.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guys i have questions. 
I found a SWT regarding apple company and its success, hope you’ll have already herd it. 
Thing is when i write word ‘iPhone’, should i write it as ‘iphone’ or Iphone. As per the rules in writing, brand names/nouns should write with capital letter. Should i be ok if i write it as ‘Iphone’ then?
It feels bit odd. But i fear to write it as iPhone because i might have reduce marks. 
Plz help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

kEtraG said:


> Your sentence -
> The organic growth industry in Australia is at a record high and the key sectors contributing to it’s growth are dairy, beef, organic grains and cosmetics.
> 
> Organic growth industry is not grammatically correct. What you mean to say here is - growth of Organic Industry or Organic Industry's growth or at somewhat risk - organic industry growth.
> 
> What I feel you have missed here is the concluding point that tell us that even though this growth is paramount right now, it is still growing since the demand outruns supply by 40%.
> 
> All the best!


Hey I've made a silly mistake in the earlier SWT I wrote, can you let me know your feedback on this? 

Thanks in advance.

Rahul 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> Hey I've made a silly mistake in the earlier SWT I wrote, can you let me know your feedback on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rahul
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Image attached.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

anurag_aus said:


> Even I tried my laptop microphone only and found no issues with the speaking score. Its better to use silent room for speaking section in order to mitigate the effect of surrounding sounds.


How much score did u get in your scotred practice test?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just did my PTE-A mock test. I've been following E2language videos for a month (not a member though). Here is my score
> 
> Listening 63
> Reading 62
> Speaking 58
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 44
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 60
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I use the default mac book pro microphone, not sure if it affects my sound clarity.
> Is it enough to start hitting the real exam ? Or should I practise through the mock test first ?
> How much is your score is mock test before you start hitting the real exam ?
> 
> I failed miserably in re tell lecture, repeat sentences and write from dictation. My questions were lot harder and longer than Jay's. I'm quite confident with reading but than the result is not as expected.


These scores are enough for 65+, but for 79+ it is a little difficult.


----------



## kEtraG

rahul199447 said:


> Image attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sure, just one request. Please copy and paste the content here; the image is very blur and I am finding it difficult to see the punctuation used.


----------



## rahul199447

kEtraG said:


> Sure, just one request. Please copy and paste the content here; the image is very blur and I am finding it difficult to see the punctuation used.


Here it is.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme

srb10139 said:


> Hello kEtraG,
> 
> Can you please guide about the speed we should use in our speaking? Many people say that it is better to talk faster than your normal speed in order to better your oral fluency. I have seen views on the contrary as well. What's your conclusion from your own experience?
> 
> Further, in Repeat sentence what should be the strategy to ace it? If 1/2 words get missed and if I speak plural in stead of singular, then how much will I be penalized? Same question for WFD.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No, never speak fast. The best way to do this is to record your voice and playback. Get a second opinion on that recording. I do recommend dictation app. It is an app that transforms spoken words into words. You can double check your spoken repeat sentence to the answer (also pick up any bad pronunciation) 

For my repeat sentence, I struggled hard on that day. I think I would only remember half of it correctly. The rest I just repeat the first few words and then I make my own sentence. I got a 90.

Describe image is easy! Remember the format intro, state the obvious (high and low, don't bother the figures on y axis), the unexpected/similarity and conclusion. If you struggled coming up with conclusion, just say xxx (the highest) is popular


----------



## kEtraG

anurag_aus said:


> Even I tried my laptop microphone only and found no issues with the speaking score. Its better to use silent room for speaking section in order to mitigate the effect of surrounding sounds.


It is best to simulate the actual test environment where you would have a headset. This way, you would be aware of the actual working of a headset, comfortable distance from the mouth piece to ensure proper recording and also have enough practice.

In the test center where I took PTE, people literally took to screaming to ensure their voices were being heard. Your answers will always have some noises. Practice with that, you should not be surprised in the actual exam. I always had some music playing along side in an attempt to get a similar env.

All the best!


----------



## kEtraG

rahul199447 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Woah, good that I cross-checked! I had written a review yesterday night and I can't find it here. 

Anyway, I will write it again. Here you go -

You have good vocabulary but your sentence formation is bit haphazard. You have misplaced the comma and hence the meaning of the sentence is not clear. See this -

First part of your sentence:
Women suffer more because of poverty than men which affects them in every imaginable ways.

What it could have been - Because of poverty, women suffer more than men, which impacts them in every imaginable way.
OR - Women suffer more than men, because of poverty which impacts them in every imaginable way.

Read this with your Read Aloud techniques and you will feel the difference.

In the second part of the sentence, you have misplaced the adverb.
'lack' of education
<missing> sexual abuse (this missing adverb will result in sentence meaning - lack of sexual abuse. Not cool, right?)
'limited' professional growth.

Let me know what you think is wrong with your sentence.

All the best!


----------



## Aus1410

Hi Guys.. can anyone pls let me know what all items contribute to WD except the essay?


----------



## mike129

guys my name on the PTE scorecard is not exactly the same as passport...can it be modified? for exam i already took?


----------



## KasunTharaka

Faced exam today. Essay was Should parents responsible legally for their children acts. 
1 essay. 
R.S was really hard. Ran out off time gor two WFD. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wil1001

Good evening all PTE test takers

I have now taken the PTE test twice, i am a native English tradie & i believe my scores are not consistent.

I 1st failed the writing section 62 and passed all others
then i have take the test again and failed listening 63, and passed all others
i am not fully convinced about this, so i have now applied to take ielts for the second time as PTE is proving alot more difficult.

any others getting close to there desired mark and only just failing?


----------



## Aus1410

Aus1410 said:


> Hi Guys.. can anyone pls let me know what all items contribute to WD except the essay?


Can anybody pls help me in this


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> Faced exam today. Essay was Should parents responsible legally for their children acts.
> 1 essay.
> R.S was really hard. Ran out off time gor two WFD.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish you for a great result my brother


----------



## KasunTharaka

JASN2015 said:


> I wish you for a great result my brother




Thanx machan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj

Finally got 79+.

Hoping to receive an invitation in next round.


----------



## AP SINGH

rajjishraj said:


> Finally got 79+.
> 
> Hoping to receive an invitation in next round.


Congratulations!!
Was it ur first attempt??


----------



## Ag02

Hi All,
I have my PTE scheduled in 2 weeks. I tried the mock test today on PTEPractice and below is my score card. Can someone please suggest on how to improve on Pronunciation? I have very low score in this which has lead to low score in Speaking. Also, please suggest how to improve written disclosure and how does it affects the S/L/R/W scores?

Communicative Skills
Listening71
Reading57
Speaking57
Writing78

Grammar90
Oral Fluency64
Pronunciation25
Spelling90
Vocabulary79
Written Discourse47


----------



## kEtraG

rajjishraj said:


> Finally got 79+.
> 
> Hoping to receive an invitation in next round.



Congrats! Have you not applied to any of the states?


----------



## kEtraG

Aus1410 said:


> Hi Guys.. can anyone pls let me know what all items contribute to WD except the essay?


I believe Summarize in one sentence, Summarize Spoken Text, Write from Dictation, Read and Write Fill in the blanks, should contribute.


----------



## kEtraG

wil1001 said:


> Good evening all PTE test takers
> 
> I have now taken the PTE test twice, i am a native English tradie & i believe my scores are not consistent.
> 
> I 1st failed the writing section 62 and passed all others
> then i have take the test again and failed listening 63, and passed all others
> i am not fully convinced about this, so i have now applied to take ielts for the second time as PTE is proving alot more difficult.
> 
> any others getting close to there desired mark and only just failing?


Yes, that happened to me and my spouse. Looks like marketing gimmick, so we would have to take the same test again and they earn more. But why go for IELTS, both exams have different patterns!


----------



## kEtraG

@ Aus1410, I have replied on your earlier post.


----------



## Aus1410

Aus1410 said:


> Hi Guys.. can anyone pls let me know what all items contribute to WD except the essay?





kEtraG said:


> I believe Summarize in one sentence, Summarize Spoken Text, Write from Dictation, Read and Write Fill in the blanks, should contribute.


Thanks


----------



## rahul199447

kEtraG said:


> Woah, good that I cross-checked! I had written a review yesterday night and I can't find it here.
> 
> Anyway, I will write it again. Here you go -
> 
> You have good vocabulary but your sentence formation is bit haphazard. You have misplaced the comma and hence the meaning of the sentence is not clear. See this -
> 
> First part of your sentence:
> Women suffer more because of poverty than men which affects them in every imaginable ways.
> 
> What it could have been - Because of poverty, women suffer more than men, which impacts them in every imaginable way.
> OR - Women suffer more than men, because of poverty which impacts them in every imaginable way.
> 
> Read this with your Read Aloud techniques and you will feel the difference.
> 
> In the second part of the sentence, you have misplaced the adverb.
> 'lack' of education
> <missing> sexual abuse (this missing adverb will result in sentence meaning - lack of sexual abuse. Not cool, right?)
> 'limited' professional growth.
> 
> Let me know what you think is wrong with your sentence.
> 
> All the best!


Will these errors be detected by the PTE? , Yes I have good vocabulary but what I have learnt is I néed to keep things simple.
I have checked them using grammarly and paper rater and they show no errors.

However I believe I'm improving 


What do u think about this one? 

Five of Hunely's crew were killed during its only mission, and the reason behind their death remained a mystery for a long time, but researchers have now ascertained that it was due to a powerful shockwave.

Thanks a lot for the help!!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> Will these errors be detected by the PTE? , Yes I have good vocabulary but what I have learnt is I néed to keep things simple.
> I have checked them using grammarly and paper rater and they show no errors.
> 
> However I believe I'm improving
> 
> 
> What do u think about this one?
> 
> Five of Hunely's crew were killed during its only mission, and the reason behind their death remained a mystery for a long time, but researchers have now ascertained that it was due to a powerful shockwave.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hunley's

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> Was it ur first attempt??


7th


----------



## rajjishraj

kEtraG said:


> Congrats! Have you not applied to any of the states?


Nope. With 80 points I believe I should get invitation in next round.


----------



## rahul199447

rajjishraj said:


> 7th


Can u give some valuable tips and any mistakes which we can avoid? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wil1001

kEtraG said:


> Yes, that happened to me and my spouse. Looks like marketing gimmick, so we would have to take the same test again and they earn more. But why go for IELTS, both exams have different patterns!




I have taken the ielts and failed the writing section by 1point, I believe ielts is easier than than the PTE, personal choice. 
Only problem with ielts is the results time frame, but ielts is in my home town, rather than if I take PTE is 2hours 30minutes away!
But also ielts could be a money trap, and have read a lot of similar story’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139

kEtraG said:


> Woah, good that I cross-checked! I had written a review yesterday night and I can't find it here.
> 
> Anyway, I will write it again. Here you go -
> 
> You have good vocabulary but your sentence formation is bit haphazard. You have misplaced the comma and hence the meaning of the sentence is not clear. See this -
> 
> First part of your sentence:
> Women suffer more because of poverty than men which affects them in every imaginable ways.
> 
> What it could have been - Because of poverty, women suffer more than men, which impacts them in every imaginable way.
> OR - Women suffer more than men, because of poverty which impacts them in every imaginable way.
> 
> Read this with your Read Aloud techniques and you will feel the difference.
> 
> In the second part of the sentence, you have misplaced the adverb.
> 'lack' of education
> <missing> sexual abuse (this missing adverb will result in sentence meaning - lack of sexual abuse. Not cool, right?)
> 'limited' professional growth.
> 
> Let me know what you think is wrong with your sentence.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Dear,

Can you enlighten us about the read aloud technique that can bring the best possible result?

Thanks.

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

wil1001 said:


> I have taken the ielts and failed the writing section by 1point, I believe ielts is easier than than the PTE, personal choice.
> Only problem with ielts is the results time frame, but ielts is in my home town, rather than if I take PTE is 2hours 30minutes away!
> But also ielts could be a money trap, and have read a lot of similar story’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. So would be taking the IELTS again now? All the best though. I did miss a mark once and that just means you're close. So, dont lose hope and hit harder next time. You'll definitely get the required score.


----------



## kEtraG

srb10139 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Can you enlighten us about the read aloud technique that can bring the best possible result?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


What I looked upon as the best way to speak is the way news readers speak on news channels. It sounds stupid but a lil sing song way, some hand and head movements while reading actually worked for me twice when I scored more 89 and 90. A quick go-thru and finding some difficult to pronounce words before you start recording also helps.

All the best!


----------



## kEtraG

rahul199447 said:


> Will these errors be detected by the PTE? , Yes I have good vocabulary but what I have learnt is I néed to keep things simple.
> I have checked them using grammarly and paper rater and they show no errors.
> 
> However I believe I'm improving
> 
> 
> What do u think about this one?
> 
> Five of Hunely's crew were killed during its only mission, and the reason behind their death remained a mystery for a long time, but researchers have now ascertained that it was due to a powerful shockwave.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

Excellent answer, here. Sorry, but a small mistake content-wise (and thankfully not English). Five of Housatonic's crew were killed by Hunley. The number of Hunley's crew is not mentioned in the passage.

Anyway, I don't think the corrections that I mentioned in your previous answers would be detected by Pearson's machine learning algos. Although, since they emphasize so much on being absolutely clear to native speakers, I thought it should make a difference. Plus, I see you have made a clever use of the comma in this answer, which from my point of view enabled me to read it and understand the central idea easily.

Good going. Really, great! All the best.


----------



## majjji

Just tried Mock Test B (after 1 month of Mock Test A)and received following scores: [Not near 79+ (]

Listening: 75
Reading: 62 (((((
Speaking: 75
Writing: 76

Reading is still stabbing me at my back ((((((. 
Those who have scored 79+ in reading in real exam: Are there any concrete techniques? I'm reading newspaper everyday but it seems not working at all. Any quick techniques to improve reading score? I had carefully attempted Reading section this time but I'm still scoring between 60 - 65


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi majjjji,
you are improving. i am sure you will reach your desired point soon. E2 language recommend sciencedaily.com because their topic is similar with PTE. And mock test usually a little bit harder than the actual exam, so I think you are ready for the other section except reading.

Can you share how you improve your listening and speaking from 60+ to 70+ ??
whats your weakness back then and how you improve it ? Is the new microphone helps ?

Thanks.



majjji said:


> Just tried Mock Test B (after 1 month of Mock Test A)and received following scores: [Not near 79+ (]
> 
> Listening: 75
> Reading: 62 (((((
> Speaking: 75
> Writing: 76
> 
> Reading is still stabbing me at my back ((((((.
> Those who have scored 79+ in reading in real exam: Are there any concrete techniques? I'm reading newspaper everyday but it seems not working at all. Any quick techniques to improve reading score? I had carefully attempted Reading section this time but I'm still scoring between 60 - 65


----------



## Ag02

Ag02 said:


> Hi All,
> I have my PTE scheduled in 2 weeks. I tried the mock test today on PTEPractice and below is my score card. Can someone please suggest on how to improve on Pronunciation? I have very low score in this which has lead to low score in Speaking. Also, please suggest how to improve written disclosure and how does it affects the S/L/R/W scores?
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening71
> Reading57
> Speaking57
> Writing78
> 
> Grammar90
> Oral Fluency64
> Pronunciation25
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary79
> Written Discourse47


Can someone please help me on this. I have my PTE in 2 weeks


----------



## kEtraG

Ag02 said:


> Can someone please help me on this. I have my PTE in 2 weeks



Hey, are you sure you are using proper headphones? That the distance from mouthpiece is appropriate. I am sure, that is one of the issues, because when I took the PTE for the first time, I scored terrible score in speaking and better in others. Honestly, I hadn't practiced with headphones so I had no idea what would affect the recording.

Reading your written discourse, I think it is already good since you are not making any spelling mistakes. May be, you are using same words multiple times in essays or summarize spoken text. Just check that once. Make sure, even if you think you have to use the same word, try and use a synonym. Like if you want to say, 'It is described', you can use words like 'explained', 'elaborated', etc in future references.

You should concentrate on Reading section as well. Read as many articles from sciencedaily.com as you can. This will definitely help.

All the best.


----------



## majjji

ffbigfans said:


> Hi majjjji,
> you are improving. i am sure you will reach your desired point soon. E2 language recommend sciencedaily.com because their topic is similar with PTE. And mock test usually a little bit harder than the actual exam, so I think you are ready for the other section except reading.
> 
> Can you share how you improve your listening and speaking from 60+ to 70+ ??
> whats your weakness back then and how you improve it ? Is the new microphone helps ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi ffbigfans,

Thanks for sharing that website. I didn't know about that and it will surely help I think. I will start reading from it and will make it my habit for sure. 

For Mock B, yes I purchased a new headphone as I mentioned earlier in one of my posts. I think it highly helped improving my speaking score because before starting the score, when I tested that headphone by recording my own voice, I clearly heard it will the exact intonation that I made. 

Regarding Listening, I noted the key points earlier and used a specific template to fit in all those points for SST. For MCMA, I only concentrated on the lecture and then choosing the right options while in Mock A, I took notes which wasted much of my time. For SMW, I again focused on the lecture, the key is to get the content of the lecture only and you will get the right option.
(Listening improved from 64 -> 75) 

Regarding Speaking, I highly prepared for Describe Image and Retell lecture section. In Mock Test A, I didn't know how to fit in all the content related to an image in 40 secs but now I do. I also didn't really care about intonation and fluency for Read Aloud, Describe Image and Retell lecture, but in this mock test I did and I think that made a huge difference in my scores. (Speaking improved from 63 -> 75) 

Regarding Writing, I have been writing for 6-7 years as a content writer so I don't find it hard and I'm sure will get 79 in real exam too but I will keep on preparing. 

Regarding Reading,


----------



## Ag02

kEtraG said:


> Hey, are you sure you are using proper headphones? That the distance from mouthpiece is appropriate. I am sure, that is one of the issues, because when I took the PTE for the first time, I scored terrible score in speaking and better in others. Honestly, I hadn't practiced with headphones so I had no idea what would affect the recording.
> 
> Reading your written discourse, I think it is already good since you are not making any spelling mistakes. May be, you are using same words multiple times in essays or summarize spoken text. Just check that once. Make sure, even if you think you have to use the same word, try and use a synonym. Like if you want to say, 'It is described', you can use words like 'explained', 'elaborated', etc in future references.
> 
> You should concentrate on Reading section as well. Read as many articles from sciencedaily.com as you can. This will definitely help.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your reply. I think headphones is not an issue because I was able to hear my voice properly while testing. How much does making your tone up and down on certain words affect prounciation? Because I think I do not go much up and down while speaking.

Also, in my writing I used the words from the lectures. In all the summarizing task, I used same words from the lectures (no synonyms). Could this be a factor for low written disclosure?


----------



## kEtraG

Ag02 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I think headphones is not an issue because I was able to hear my voice properly while testing. How much does making your tone up and down on certain words affect prounciation? Because I think I do not go much up and down while speaking.
> 
> Also, in my writing I used the words from the lectures. In all the summarizing task, I used same words from the lectures (no synonyms). Could this be a factor for low written disclosure?


Intonation does matter. Although, I doubt anybody would talk like a robot for the computer to rate you so low. This is why I thought there must be a headphone issue. In case of WD, definitely an issue.


----------



## Raj2030

Hi all

I would like to share my PTE insights for all attempts:

1st attempt:L:62 R:66 S:86 W:53 G:65, O:90, P:90, S:44 , V:45, WD:51
2nd attempt: L:64 R:71 S:90 W:60 G:85, O:90, P:90, S:20, V:53, WD:69
3rd attempt: L:57 R:65 S:75 W:61 G:90, O:75, P:65, S:18, V:73, WD:80
4th attempt: L:67 R:75 S:90 W:66 G:72, O:90, P:90, S:40 V:50 , WD:90


Please advise how to get 79 in all modules? why my writing and listening scores always low? Please guys based on my exam history advice 

Is there a chance to get 79 in all sections?


----------



## Abhi

Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like to share my PTE insights for all attempts:
> 
> 1st attempt:L:62 R:66 S:86 W:53 G:65, O:90, P:90, S:44 , V:45, WD:51
> 2nd attempt: L:64 R:71 S:90 W:60 G:85, O:90, P:90, S:20, V:53, WD:69
> 3rd attempt: L:57 R:65 S:75 W:61 G:90, O:75, P:65, S:18, V:73, WD:80
> 4th attempt: L:67 R:75 S:90 W:66 G:72, O:90, P:90, S:40 V:50 , WD:90
> 
> 
> Please advise how to get 79 in all modules? why my writing and listening scores always low? Please guys based on my exam history advice
> 
> Is there a chance to get 79 in all sections?


How much time are you giving yourself for preparations? I mean your Speaking scores are great but given your communicative and enabling scores, makes me think if you are spending enough time for focussed prep work/exam practice.


----------



## Raj2030

nabhilash said:


> How much time are you giving yourself for preparations? I mean your Speaking scores are great but given your communicative and enabling scores, makes me think if you are spending enough time for focussed prep work/exam practice.


I am giving 2 hours every day for 5 days a week, Do you think I should solve more mock exams? or just keep practice more? How long usually do you practice every day? and what is the best methods to practice?


----------



## Abhi

Raj2030 said:


> I am giving 2 hours every day for 5 days a week, Do you think I should solve more mock exams? or just keep practice more? How long usually do you practice every day? and what is the best methods to practice?


Hi Raj,

That's a good amount of practice, but my ask was how much time did you give yourself between actual PTE-A attempts?? 1 week / 2 weeks / 1 month, etc? The reason I ask is that I don't see any drastic improvement in your L, R, and W scores. 

How's your performance across the following high scoring item types?

Read Aloud
Repeat Sentence
Re-tell lecture
Summarize Written Text
Write Essay
Reading: Reorder Paragraphs
Reading: Fill in the blanks
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks
Summarize Spoken Text
Write from Dictation


----------



## Ag02

Hi,

I am using https://speechnotes.co/ to practice read aloud. I am getting maybe around 50-60% of the words correct. How much % of correct words should I aim for so that the PTE is able to understand my pronunciation?


----------



## mike129

mike129 said:


> guys my name on the PTE scorecard is not exactly the same as passport...can it be modified? for exam i already took?


guys appreciate your feedback? I took the exam 7 times already and I can't take it again because of this !


----------



## kEtraG

mike129 said:


> guys appreciate your feedback? I took the exam 7 times already and I can't take it again because of this !


Why dont you check with your agent? It would be best if some MARA agent or DHA itself answers this. I believe if Pearson does not issue the score with a name change without a hefty fee, a simple declaration or affidavit should do.

Still confirm. All the best.
Do let us know worked.


----------



## mike129

kEtraG said:


> Why dont you check with your agent? It would be best if some MARA agent or DHA itself answers this. I believe if Pearson does not issue the score with a name change without a hefty fee, a simple declaration or affidavit should do.
> 
> Still confirm. All the best.
> Do let us know worked.


Thanks for your reply, appreciated.


----------



## joetrafin

eashwar said:


> use the below link for the question bank till January:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps


Hi Eashwar
I hope you are doing well today, if possible would you please share the last Myptebooking May 2018 updates if you have it.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mike129

mike129 said:


> Thanks for your reply, appreciated.


Just to clarify the name on the score report isn't totally different it is .. on the score report my first name followed by my father name followed by family name, but on the passport, there is my grandfather name and his father before the family name.

similarly like below :

Passport name:
x y z w q

score report name
x y q


----------



## rajjishraj

mike129 said:


> Just to clarify the name on the score report isn't totally different it is .. on the score report my first name followed by my father name followed by family name, but on the passport, there is my grandfather name and his father before the family name.
> 
> similarly like below :
> 
> Passport name:
> x y z w q
> 
> score report name
> x y q


I believe you don't need to worry about. In PTE result/assessment report, they usually shorten the name. Your first name and family name (last name) should be correct.

You may contact Pearson regarding this. Also, please check what is the name you have provided in your Pearson account, so if they ask for any money, you can blame them.


----------



## DVS105

Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like to share my PTE insights for all attempts:
> 
> 1st attempt:L:62 R:66 S:86 W:53 G:65, O:90, P:90, S:44 , V:45, WD:51
> 2nd attempt: L:64 R:71 S:90 W:60 G:85, O:90, P:90, S:20, V:53, WD:69
> 3rd attempt: L:57 R:65 S:75 W:61 G:90, O:75, P:65, S:18, V:73, WD:80
> 4th attempt: L:67 R:75 S:90 W:66 G:72, O:90, P:90, S:40 V:50 , WD:90
> 
> 
> Please advise how to get 79 in all modules? why my writing and listening scores always low? Please guys based on my exam history advice
> 
> Is there a chance to get 79 in all sections?



In my experience, your vocabulary and pronunciation have far higher impact on your Speaking end scores while Spellings, Grammar for higher scores in Writing.
I ams saying this based on my experience of the mock tests and real test. I had taken PTE last week (first attempt) and managed to score an overall 90 with individual L:88, R:90,S:90, W: 87 with associated abilities scores G: 56, OF: 59, P: 90, S: 73, V:90, WD:90.

Surprisingly, when I took the mock tests from PTE, i could score not beyond 74.

Infact, in the real exam too, I had a struggle to keep oracle fluency intact. 

I think three areas you can work in the following order:
Listening, Writing and Reading - in that order.

Tips I followed for Listening:
Watching english news or movies, and trying to repeat the sentence. It has helped me in catching the intonations as a native speaker would speak. Prefer CNN/BBC , particularly shows like interviews.
For repeat sentence task, one challenge I had was remembering the last phrase of the sentence. In both the mock tests I had taken, I observed that while I could reproduce the first phrase(s), struggled through the final phrase. So I started noted in a very brief abbreviations of the last words. That helped.

Tips for improving Spellings:
There are word lists available on internet on common mistakes in the spellings. Google for common misspelled words(https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/common-misspellings/
). There are rules basically on how words are spelt. Try them once.

Tips for Reading:
Though I didn't have an issue with reading, practicing with intonations will definitely help you. Read small pieces of newspaper articles, again prefer international media (Guardian, Daily Herald or may be the Telegraph) on topics like Science and Politics.

If you have notices in this post, I have used a lot of capitals in the middle of the sentence. This is a problem and will be marked as error in PTE. I couldn't avoid it, but set aside time to review my spellings all through the text I typed. Old habits die hard.

Regards,
DEV


----------



## centaurarrow

Thanks for your tips


----------



## jatinwig

Spellings got me screwed as well.


----------



## rajjishraj

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> Was it ur first attempt??


No sir. It was 7th


----------



## kaanixir

congratulations buddyboys, I have a friend who tried it 17 times. He always said I'LL NEVER GIVE UP !!!!!


he finally did it ! lol

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## mike129

rajjishraj said:


> I believe you don't need to worry about. In PTE result/assessment report, they usually shorten the name. Your first name and family name (last name) should be correct.
> 
> You may contact Pearson regarding this. Also, please check what is the name you have provided in your Pearson account, so if they ask for any money, you can blame them.


Thanks man appreciated


----------



## benisrael

rajjishraj said:


> I believe you don't need to worry about. In PTE result/assessment report, they usually shorten the name. Your first name and family name (last name) should be correct.
> 
> You may contact Pearson regarding this. Also, please check what is the name you have provided in your Pearson account, so if they ask for any money, you can blame them.


80 Points excluding State Sponsored, Woah! How did you manage 10 points for experience? Did they (ACS) not deduct any years?


----------



## mike129

kaanixir said:


> congratulations buddyboys, I have a friend who tried it 17 times. He always said I'LL NEVER GIVE UP !!!!!
> 
> 
> he finally did it ! lol
> 
> :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


oh wow, 17 times! that is a new record.


----------



## rajjishraj

benisrael said:


> 80 Points excluding State Sponsored, Woah! How did you manage 10 points for experience? Did they (ACS) not deduct any years?


Yes, they have deducted 2 years. But, I am having around 7.5 years of experience.


----------



## Raj2030

DVS105 said:


> In my experience, your vocabulary and pronunciation have far higher impact on your Speaking end scores while Spellings, Grammar for higher scores in Writing.
> I ams saying this based on my experience of the mock tests and real test. I had taken PTE last week (first attempt) and managed to score an overall 90 with individual L:88, R:90,S:90, W: 87 with associated abilities scores G: 56, OF: 59, P: 90, S: 73, V:90, WD:90.
> 
> Surprisingly, when I took the mock tests from PTE, i could score not beyond 74.
> 
> Infact, in the real exam too, I had a struggle to keep oracle fluency intact.
> 
> I think three areas you can work in the following order:
> Listening, Writing and Reading - in that order.
> 
> Tips I followed for Listening:
> Watching english news or movies, and trying to repeat the sentence. It has helped me in catching the intonations as a native speaker would speak. Prefer CNN/BBC , particularly shows like interviews.
> For repeat sentence task, one challenge I had was remembering the last phrase of the sentence. In both the mock tests I had taken, I observed that while I could reproduce the first phrase(s), struggled through the final phrase. So I started noted in a very brief abbreviations of the last words. That helped.
> 
> Tips for improving Spellings:
> There are word lists available on internet on common mistakes in the spellings. Google for common misspelled words(https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/common-misspellings/
> ). There are rules basically on how words are spelt. Try them once.
> 
> Tips for Reading:
> Though I didn't have an issue with reading, practicing with intonations will definitely help you. Read small pieces of newspaper articles, again prefer international media (Guardian, Daily Herald or may be the Telegraph) on topics like Science and Politics.
> 
> If you have notices in this post, I have used a lot of capitals in the middle of the sentence. This is a problem and will be marked as error in PTE. I couldn't avoid it, but set aside time to review my spellings all through the text I typed. Old habits die hard.
> 
> Regards,
> DEV


Many thanks for the tips, I will do more practice and work harder on spelling and listening part as I believe it is my weakest parts.


----------



## Harkanwal18

I have given PTE Academic many times but not manage to get 79+
My latest PTE score was
Listening- 74
Reading- 68
Speaking- 74
Writing-74

Please give me some tips.. how to improve.?


----------



## majjji

Harkanwal18 said:


> I have given PTE Academic many times but not manage to get 79+
> My latest PTE score was
> Listening- 74
> Reading- 68
> Speaking- 74
> Writing-74
> 
> Please give me some tips.. how to improve.?


You are so close to crack it. Kindly paste your enabling skills for the last exam. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Harkanwal18 said:


> I have given PTE Academic many times but not manage to get 79+
> My latest PTE score was
> Listening- 74
> Reading- 68
> Speaking- 74
> Writing-74
> 
> Please give me some tips.. how to improve.?


The tip is this forum please go through this forum especially the first 300 pages, you can find everything here.


----------



## Harkanwal18

I have given PTE Academic many times but not manage to get 79+ My latest PTE score was 
Listening- 74 
Reading- 68 
Speaking- 74 
Writing-74
Enabling skills:-
Grammar-89
Fluency-80
Prounciation-62
Spelling-77
Vocabulary-82
Written discourse-85
Please give me some tips.. how to improve.?


----------



## JG

Harkanwal18 said:


> I have given PTE Academic many times but not manage to get 79+ My latest PTE score was
> Listening- 74
> Reading- 68
> Speaking- 74
> Writing-74
> Enabling skills:-
> Grammar-89
> Fluency-80
> Prounciation-62
> Spelling-77
> Vocabulary-82
> Written discourse-85
> Please give me some tips.. how to improve.?


Please go through this forum especially the first 300 pages. You will find the answer.


----------



## hoandang

Hi guys real quick, is the scored test in this website https://ptetutorials.com reliable as the official mock test in ptepractice? Though the ptepractice is quite expensive.


----------



## rajjishraj

hoandang said:


> Hi guys real quick, is the scored test in this website https://ptetutorials.com reliable as the official mock test in ptepractice? Though the ptepractice is quite expensive.


Go for official mock tests. It will give you more accurate result.


----------



## hoandang

Last test result:

L: 75
R: 80
S: 79
W: 89

Enabling Skills
Grammar: 88
Oral Fluency: 88
Pronunciation: 68
Spelling: 88
Vocabulary: 73
Written Discourse: 79

Please advise what went wrong. I did very well on every listening task, not sure why still 75.


----------



## JG

hoandang said:


> Last test result:
> 
> L: 75
> R: 80
> S: 79
> W: 89
> 
> Please advise what went wrong. I did very well on every listening task, not sure why still 75.


can you pls post the remaining scores as well.


----------



## JG

hoandang said:


> Last test result:
> 
> L: 75
> R: 80
> S: 79
> W: 89
> 
> Please advise what went wrong. I did very well on every listening task, not sure why still 75.


I can tell you, you are so close. Don't give up this happened to me as well. I know so many people missed by 1 or 2 scores also. So write the exam again soon. Because once you are offtrack for some days you will lose the pace. So write again in one or two weeks. In my second last exam, I also thought I will get 90 in listening but the score came as a surprise to me with 74 in listening.

I think it's a good idea to practice in e2 language formats and videos in youtube for the listening section.


----------



## handyjohn

Hi guys
If someone is getting 50’s in pte mock tests then what’s his potential for real exam. Target is 65 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys
> If someone is getting 50’s in pte mock tests then what’s his potential for real exam. Target is 65 each.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will get 65 in real exams but with little more practice in each module. Real exam is easier than mocks. Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys
> If someone is getting 50?s in pte mock tests then what?s his potential for real exam. Target is 65 each.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if ur scores are 53 -54 that is very low, you will not get 65+ in the real exam(sorry), but 58-59 that is a safe mark.


----------



## mike129

hoandang said:


> Last test result:
> 
> L: 75
> R: 80
> S: 79
> W: 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 88
> Oral Fluency: 88
> Pronunciation: 68
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 73
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> Please advise what went wrong. I did very well on every listening task, not sure why still 75.


This is your first attempt? Did you run out of time in L ?


----------



## Guest

*2nd Attempt Result*

Listening - 84
Reading - 76
Speaking - 90
Writing - 80

Grammar - 64
oral fluency - 87
Pronunciation - 71
spelling - 76
vocabulary - 67
written discourse-83

Guys, this is my second attempt in PTE(First attempt i gave was on April 28. Cleared 65 in everything with overall score of 74). After writing this exam yesterday i felt like i will clear cut off only in reading but it looks the other way around. I couldn't understand this clearly. Can you all please help me analyse what i need to improve here. Also is it wise to give another attempt on July 15 in the same center so that i can get some time to prepare my reading skills.


Current Status :
ACS applied for software engineer position. 
Have overall 65 points.


----------



## hoandang

chris.praveen said:


> Listening - 84
> Reading - 76
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Grammar - 64
> oral fluency - 87
> Pronunciation - 71
> spelling - 76
> vocabulary - 67
> written discourse-83
> 
> Guys, this is my second attempt in PTE(First attempt i gave was on April 28. Cleared 65 in everything with overall score of 74). After writing this exam yesterday i felt like i will clear cut off only in reading but it looks the other way around. I couldn't understand this clearly. Can you all please help me analyse what i need to improve here. Also is it wise to give another attempt on July 15 in the same center so that i can get some time to prepare my reading skills.
> 
> 
> Current Status :
> ACS applied for software engineer position.
> Have overall 65 points.


I feel you buddy because I have the same situation as you. I think what we are missing is *LUCK*, so just going to keep smashing it until we hit that *LUCK* factor.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi chris,
it also happens to me. I thought reading will be my highest score, but the result said otherwise. My scores were still below you, so I don't I can give you any advice. Do you mind sharing your experiences on improving your speaking to 90 ? Do you stumble over the words once or twice during describe image or retell lecture ?

Best of luck.



chris.praveen said:


> Listening - 84
> Reading - 76
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Grammar - 64
> oral fluency - 87
> Pronunciation - 71
> spelling - 76
> vocabulary - 67
> written discourse-83
> 
> Guys, this is my second attempt in PTE(First attempt i gave was on April 28. Cleared 65 in everything with overall score of 74). After writing this exam yesterday i felt like i will clear cut off only in reading but it looks the other way around. I couldn't understand this clearly. Can you all please help me analyse what i need to improve here. Also is it wise to give another attempt on July 15 in the same center so that i can get some time to prepare my reading skills.
> 
> 
> Current Status :
> ACS applied for software engineer position.
> Have overall 65 points.


----------



## rahul199447

Hey guys how to write this essay should argue for or against in both the paragraphs this seems confusing kindly shed some light on this topic.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

rahul199447 said:


> Hey guys how to write this essay should argue for or against in both the paragraphs this seems confusing kindly shed some light on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You can do either. If you read Jay's introduction, you will notice the following E2 Language template in play:

1) Sentence 1: Background Sentence related to the topic.
2) Sentence 2: Supporting idea from the question prompt (paraphrased)
3) Sentence 3: This essay will discuss the "Whys"

If you dissect the last sentence you will find how he will structure this essay.

Explain why encouraging alternative modes of transport is important to reduce traffic on British roads....so you will have a paragraph discussing the "Why"...take Singapore for example, the island country has literally stopped issuing clearances to owners who want to own another car for example. Why? because of the space constraint, use public transport instead, which is good for folks who need an efficient method to reach from point A to point B, talk about the reduction in pollution levels, etc.....


but why global governance may not be the best means of achieving the outcome

In the next paragraph, discuss why adopting global laws to curb the number of vehicles on the road is not always the best solution to the problem in hand. Because? what's good for a specific set of folks in a different country/region (Eg: Singapore) might not apply to another nation (For eg: UK).


----------



## Abhi

hoandang said:


> Last test result:
> 
> L: 75
> R: 80
> S: 79
> W: 89
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 88
> Oral Fluency: 88
> Pronunciation: 68
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 73
> Written Discourse: 79
> 
> Please advise what went wrong. I did very well on every listening task, not sure why still 75.


You're close, don't give up...concentrate on L, S and R because you are at the borderline, and you want to practice more exam standard questions from:-

ptepractice
wenbo.tv 
McMillan
PTE Prep app

Don't leave any stone unturned at your next attempt....there must be a reason why you got 75 in Listening, did a specific item type seem easy at start...but it turned out that you were marking the wrong answers. For eg: multiple choice/multiple answer -- did you mark more answers than necessary....this section has negative marking. Just choose 1 and move on.


----------



## rahul199447

nabhilash said:


> You can do either. If you read Jay's introduction, you will notice the following E2 Language template in play:
> 
> 1) Sentence 1: Background Sentence related to the topic.
> 2) Sentence 2: Supporting idea from the question prompt (paraphrased)
> 3) Sentence 3: This essay will discuss the "Whys"
> 
> If you dissect the last sentence you will find how he will structure this essay.
> 
> Explain why encouraging alternative modes of transport is important to reduce traffic on British roads....so you will have a paragraph discussing the "Why"...take Singapore for example, the island country has literally stopped issuing clearances to owners who want to own another car for example. Why? because of the space constraint, use public transport instead, which is good for folks who need an efficient method to reach from point A to point B, talk about the reduction in pollution levels, etc.....
> 
> 
> but why global governance may not be the best means of achieving the outcome
> 
> In the next paragraph, discuss why adopting global laws to curb the number of vehicles on the road is not always the best solution to the problem in hand. Because? what's good for a specific set of folks in a different country/region (Eg: Singapore) might not apply to another nation (For eg: UK).


For that matter can we write any essay like this as Jay says there has to be coherence through out the essay? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

nabhilash said:


> You're close, don't give up...concentrate on L, S and R because you are at the borderline, and you want to practice more exam standard questions from:-
> 
> ptepractice
> wenbo.tv
> McMillan
> PTE Prep app
> 
> Don't leave any stone unturned at your next attempt....there must be a reason why you got 75 in Listening, did a specific item type seem easy at start...but it turned out that you were marking the wrong answers. For eg: multiple choice/multiple answer -- did you mark more answers than necessary....this section has negative marking. Just choose 1 and move on.


It was crazy that I lost 15 points from Listening despite I did really well. if I made mistake on small things, I wouldn't think it would cost me 15 points. May be retell lecture killed me off, I didn't perform 100% on that but though I got 79 for Speaking.


----------



## Abhi

rahul199447 said:


> For that matter can we write any essay like this as Jay says there has to be coherence through out the essay?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The short answer is Yes. There a lot of essay structures one can apply while writing about a topic. For instance,

1/ Introduce topic, state your opinion (agree), key point 1 (agree), key point 2 (agree), conclude that you agree because of key point 1 + 2.

2/ Introduce, state your opinion (disagree), key point 1 (disagree), key point 2 (disagree), conclude that you disagree because of key point 1 + 2.

This one is tricky.....because it shows the reader that you have opinions on both sides of an argument.
3/ Introduce, state your opinion (agree to some extent), key point 1 (agree), key point 2 (disagree), conclude that you are halfway in agreement because of key point 1 + 2.....usually argumentative essays like this are a pleasure to read, take any well known blogging / essay sites you'll get an idea. 

Good luck!


----------



## Abhi

hoandang said:


> It was crazy that I lost 15 points from Listening despite I did really well. if I made mistake on small things, I wouldn't think it would cost me 15 points. May be retell lecture killed me off, I didn't perform 100% on that but though I got 79 for Speaking.


Think again....a few points here or there will cost you dear, and could well mean the difference b/w 79 or 78. Good Luck!


----------



## mike129

hoandang said:


> It was crazy that I lost 15 points from Listening despite I did really well. if I made mistake on small things, I wouldn't think it would cost me 15 points. May be retell lecture killed me off, I didn't perform 100% on that but though I got 79 for Speaking.


79 in speaking is still not a safe mark also, you need to work on it as much as you will work on listening. Good luck


----------



## ds4343

My First PTE attempt:-



> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening 84
> Reading 77
> Speaking 72
> Writing 83
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> 
> Oral Fluency 69
> Grammar 70
> Pronunciation 54
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Discourse 85


My goal is to get 79+ in each module. I ask my fellow forum members to advise me accordingly.


----------



## Ag02

In PTE exam, when I move from speaking to Writing section I am assuming a screen will come that says now writing section will begin. Can I take a break of like 2 minutes on that screen before I click next and move to writing section. 

I know about the 10 min break before listening but I would like to know if in between sections I can just sit and wait for 2 min before clicking next?

Anyone who has given PTE please suggest?


----------



## kEtraG

ds4343 said:


> My First PTE attempt:-
> 
> 
> 
> My goal is to get 79+ in each module. I ask my fellow forum members to advise me accordingly.


Looks like you need to improve on your spellings as well even if you need to improve on your reading and speaking skills, since few more spelling mistakes and you will lose the points you have got in writing section.

For reading, just go through those many types of articles on sciencedaily.com. You can use those articles for practicing for speaking section as well. Almost always, I have observed the least score one gets is in Reading section (always happened to me as well). Let us know what exactly you find difficult in Reading section.

As for speaking section, most difficult is the Repeat sentence. You can find youtube videos to practice the same.

All the best.


----------



## yopik

Hey guys,
I am planning to buy 2-3 evaluated mock tests, but which website do you suggest? practicepte or ptetutorials ? PS. I already bought the tests from official website - ptepractice.

Thanks,


----------



## mahboob757

ds4343 said:


> My First PTE attempt:-
> My goal is to get 79+ in each module. I ask my fellow forum members to advise me accordingly.


Hi,

For free practice, go to ptestudy dot com, they've lot of free stuff, 100's of exercises for each section or type of question. For tips and tricks on re-tell lecture, describe image, essay, repeat sentences, write from dictation, watch E2Language videos by Jay on the youtube, they're one of the best.

Thanks,
Mahboob Mohammed


----------



## mahboob757

yopik said:


> Hey guys,
> I am planning to buy 2-3 evaluated mock tests, but which website do you suggest? practicepte or ptetutorials ? PS. I already bought the tests from official website - ptepractice.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

I bought $59.99 (USD) from practicepte, they were great. Not trying to undermine ptetutorials.

Thanks,
Mahboob Mohammed


----------



## Irene123

Hi friends, 

May I ask if anyone has the online link to essay key points? It is in excel file, I think I saw someone posted here before?


----------



## Ag02

Ag02 said:


> In PTE exam, when I move from speaking to Writing section I am assuming a screen will come that says now writing section will begin. Can I take a break of like 2 minutes on that screen before I click next and move to writing section.
> 
> I know about the 10 min break before listening but I would like to know if in between sections I can just sit and wait for 2 min before clicking next?
> 
> Anyone who has given PTE please suggest?


Any advice plz?


----------



## ffbigfans

I had similar question. Jay said that SWT have 10 min and Essay 20 min independently. But when I did mock test, the time on speaking and writing is combined. Not sure which one is true.



Ag02 said:


> Any advice plz?


----------



## mahboob757

ffbigfans said:


> I had similar question. Jay said that SWT have 10 min and Essay 20 min independently. But when I did mock test, the time on speaking and writing is combined. Not sure which one is true.


Hello,

Take a look at the package on practicepte.

Thanks,
Mahboob Mohammed


----------



## anurag_aus

Ag02 said:


> Any advice plz?


Nothing will come as such which will inform you that writing section is about to start. No you can't take unscheduled break, if you do, same will be deducted from your writing section time.
Hope this helps.


----------



## anurag_aus

yopik said:


> Hey guys,
> I am planning to buy 2-3 evaluated mock tests, but which website do you suggest? practicepte or ptetutorials ? PS. I already bought the tests from official website - ptepractice.
> 
> Thanks,


In my opinion official mock test are more than enough. Regarding practice, it will be better to go with plethora of materials available on youtube and google. That will help you better rather than solving practice exams.


----------



## mike129

ffbigfans said:


> I had similar question. Jay said that SWT have 10 min and Essay 20 min independently. But when I did mock test, the time on speaking and writing is combined. Not sure which one is true.


jay is correct


----------



## srb10139

kEtraG said:


> Looks like you need to improve on your spellings as well even if you need to improve on your reading and speaking skills, since few more spelling mistakes and you will lose the points you have got in writing section.
> 
> For reading, just go through those many types of articles on sciencedaily.com. You can use those articles for practicing for speaking section as well. Almost always, I have observed the least score one gets is in Reading section (always happened to me as well). Let us know what exactly you find difficult in Reading section.
> 
> As for speaking section, most difficult is the Repeat sentence. You can find youtube videos to practice the same.
> 
> All the best.


Need inputs on the below queries:
1. Many people say that content does not matter for RL & DI, so If I speak off-topic most of the time will I get the full marks or some marks will be deducted?
2. In RL, if the speaker is female and I mention only 'He was discussing.....' will I be penalized?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi

Answers inline in red.



srb10139 said:


> Need inputs on the below queries:
> 1. Many people say that content does not matter for RL & DI, so If I speak off-topic most of the time will I get the full marks or some marks will be deducted?
> 
> As per PTE score guide Pg. 7, 8
> 
> In DI you will be scored on the following: Speaking, Oral fluency, Pronunciation, and Content; whereas, in RL the following traits will be scored: Listening and Speaking, Oral fluency, pronunciation and content.
> 
> What I have observed personally is that content does not matter, but don't go overboard and speak completely out of topic. Keep it relevant to the image / picture / lecture at hand, but DO NOT stop talking, DO NOT regress, DO NOT repeat yourself, and DO NOT speak like a robot.
> 
> 
> 2. In RL, if the speaker is female and I mention only 'He was discussing.....' will I be penalized?
> 
> Do not worry too much about it, continue speaking and DO NOT stop and start.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ag02

anurag_aus said:


> Nothing will come as such which will inform you that writing section is about to start. No you can't take unscheduled break, if you do, same will be deducted from your writing section time.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks this helps to answer my question.


----------



## kEtraG

srb10139 said:


> Need inputs on the below queries:
> 1. Many people say that content does not matter for RL & DI, so If I speak off-topic most of the time will I get the full marks or some marks will be deducted?
> 2. In RL, if the speaker is female and I mention only 'He was discussing.....' will I be penalized?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Wow, I didn't have the courage to experiment that in the actual PTE. But, I guess since the examiner is a computer even you pick words from the lecture or ones describing the image, you should be fine. You might even score good points for oral fluency but not sure if you can aim for 79+ then. Honestly, I am not sure if this trick would work. Frankly, this way you would just fool yourself, dont lose track. You need 79+, if anything goes wrong, you would lose one attempt and consequently, some confidence in the process.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi all, just wondering if anyone here ever tried the ptezone re-tell lecture template ?
Is it works ?

Is is okay to repeat the same template over and over for all the retell lecture questions ? because it means i'll repeat 60% of the words i speak in each questions.

Thank you.


----------



## murlimohan2007

Hello guys, I am a silent listener of this group and want to share that yesterday I gave pte 1st time and scored 89 overall.. surprisingly in both my gold mock I scored 60 and 68. I performed average yesterday but surprised to see the result today. 
S/L/R/W----90 90 88 79.
Luckily I just got over in writing. Earlier I gave ielts and scored least in writing at 7. Others were 7.5 8 and 8.5.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone here ever tried the ptezone re-tell lecture template ?
> Is it works ?
> 
> Is is okay to repeat the same template over and over for all the retell lecture questions ? because it means i'll repeat 60% of the words i speak in each questions.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

Follow this method, it works.





Here are 79 samples, you can find more on other sites.
https://ptestudy.com/speaking/re-tell-lecture/

Thanks,
Mahboob Mohammed


----------



## srb10139

kEtraG said:


> Wow, I didn't have the courage to experiment that in the actual PTE. But, I guess since the examiner is a computer even you pick words from the lecture or ones describing the image, you should be fine. You might even score good points for oral fluency but not sure if you can aim for 79+ then. Honestly, I am not sure if this trick would work. Frankly, this way you would just fool yourself, dont lose track. You need 79+, if anything goes wrong, you would lose one attempt and consequently, some confidence in the process.


Thank you

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139

nabhilash said:


> Answers inline in red.


Thanks for your inputs.

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi all,
this forum is really helpful. I really want to say thank you to all of you guys.

just done my mock test B. It is easier than mock test A especially in repeat sentence and reading section.

Is the real exam is generally a little bit easier than mock test B ?
Despite of writing section, do you think i should start hitting the actual exam ?

and in both of my test, i got 2 essay. I though the common one is one essay in writing.

My comparative score between mock test A and B
Listening 63 - 76
Reading 62 - 75
Speaking 58 - 90
Writing 70 - 71

Grammar 67 - 65
Oral Fluency 44 - 90
Pronunciation 62 - 68
Spelling 90 - 73
Vocabulary 60 - 81
Written Discourse 47 - 90

PS : new headset help me boost my speaking score.


----------



## goal2019

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> this forum is really helpful. I really want to say thank you to all of you guys.
> 
> just done my mock test B. It is easier than mock test A especially in repeat sentence and reading section.
> 
> Is the real exam is generally a little bit easier than mock test B ?
> Despite of writing section, do you think i should start hitting the actual exam ?
> 
> and in both of my test, i got 2 essay. I though the common one is one essay in writing.
> 
> My comparative score between mock test A and B
> Listening 63 - 76
> Reading 62 - 75
> Speaking 58 - 90
> Writing 70 - 71
> 
> Grammar 67 - 65
> Oral Fluency 44 - 90
> Pronunciation 62 - 68
> Spelling 90 - 73
> Vocabulary 60 - 81
> Written Discourse 47 - 90
> 
> PS : new headset help me boost my speaking score.


I think you are good to go. Just execute same and good luck...cheers


----------



## majjji

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> this forum is really helpful. I really want to say thank you to all of you guys.
> 
> just done my mock test B. It is easier than mock test A especially in repeat sentence and reading section.
> 
> Is the real exam is generally a little bit easier than mock test B ?
> Despite of writing section, do you think i should start hitting the actual exam ?
> 
> and in both of my test, i got 2 essay. I though the common one is one essay in writing.
> 
> My comparative score between mock test A and B
> Listening 63 - 76
> Reading 62 - 75
> Speaking 58 - 90
> Writing 70 - 71
> 
> Grammar 67 - 65
> Oral Fluency 44 - 90
> Pronunciation 62 - 68
> Spelling 90 - 73
> Vocabulary 60 - 81
> Written Discourse 47 - 90
> 
> PS : new headset help me boost my speaking score.


Wooww. What a great improvement ffbigfans. Really happy to see a great difference of marks between mock A and B. Yes, the new headset technique worked for me too as I told you. I think you're good to go. 

Tell me a little on how you improved reading score. As I'm only lagging behind in reading. 

Also, in which country you're willing to give the real test? 

Congrats once again in achieving good scores.

If possible, pm me your contact details as well. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> this forum is really helpful. I really want to say thank you to all of you guys.
> 
> just done my mock test B. It is easier than mock test A especially in repeat sentence and reading section.
> 
> Is the real exam is generally a little bit easier than mock test B ?
> Despite of writing section, do you think i should start hitting the actual exam ?
> 
> and in both of my test, i got 2 essay. I though the common one is one essay in writing.
> 
> My comparative score between mock test A and B
> Listening 63 - 76
> Reading 62 - 75
> Speaking 58 - 90
> Writing 70 - 71
> 
> Grammar 67 - 65
> Oral Fluency 44 - 90
> Pronunciation 62 - 68
> Spelling 90 - 73
> Vocabulary 60 - 81
> Written Discourse 47 - 90
> 
> PS : new headset help me boost my speaking score.


u can get 79+ in the real exam based on these scores, but writing module could be tricky sometimes be extra prepared.


----------



## jnrstd

*Mock Test Score*

Hi guys,

Here's my MockTest B result.










Struggling in Speaking section. Never been able to achieve 65+:sad:

Even with the score 90 in _Grammar, Vocabulary, Written Discourse_, couldn't achieve 79+ in Writing!!!:confused2: Any explanations??

Many Thanks in advance!!


----------



## goal2019

jnrstd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my MockTest B result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling in Speaking section. Never been able to achieve 65+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the score 90 in _Grammar, Vocabulary, Written Discourse_, couldn't achieve 79+ in Writing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any explanations??
> 
> Many Thanks in advance!!


written discourse ,grammar, vocabulary is not sufficient to get 79+ in writing as you habe to do well in reading&writing fill in the blanks and write from dictation &filling in the blanks in listening.
Improve fluency and pronounciation for speaking. Dont give much priority to content.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi majjji,
thanks to you bro, i scored 90 in speaking. My Oral Fluency goes up to 90 from 44.
I will take the real test in Tokyo. Hope its not really crowded here.

For reading, 
in multiple answer, instead of following e2languages I read all the text. I always have sufficient time with reading, so its not worrying me. 
reorder paragraph i followed e2language method..
fill in the blanks, after I finished i re-read all the passage and make sure they are making sense. Surprisingly, i changed a couple of answers where i re-read the passage.

But I think the main reason of my improvement in reading is because the questions are easier then mock test A.

Do you use any template on writing ?



majjji said:


> Wooww. What a great improvement ffbigfans. Really happy to see a great difference of marks between mock A and B. Yes, the new headset technique worked for me too as I told you. I think you're good to go.
> 
> Tell me a little on how you improved reading score. As I'm only lagging behind in reading.
> 
> Also, in which country you're willing to give the real test?
> 
> Congrats once again in achieving good scores.
> 
> If possible, pm me your contact details as well. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi jnrstd,
the most important thing in speaking is template and practise, or maybe if you have the same case with me, check your headset. I did my first exam with just my laptop and score 44 on oral fluency.

if its not the case, you need to practise using template. Most people are struggling with DI and RL..
For DI, practise with different kind of charts, and practise until you speak without hesitation in each chart. stick to the template of topic, highest lowest, conclusion. Prepare for fillers. use "it can be seen from the chart", "In addition", etc to give your brain more time to arrange the sentences.

For RL, pay attention to how you write your note. Its imperative. Figure out what the most convenient way for you to read a note. In my case, my note was always Subject verb object plus conjunction if needed. And for me, I ignore the last 5 seconds of the speech so i have 15 seconds to focus on my notes cos my brain is too damn slow. I wouldn't recommend you to do the same. The point is to practise and realise where your weakness.

If pronunciation is your problem, check out 44 sound of english and get familiar with pronunciation symbols.

I get the same score in writing with you, so no advise there 

Good luck !!!



jnrstd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my MockTest B result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling in Speaking section. Never been able to achieve 65+:sad:
> 
> Even with the score 90 in _Grammar, Vocabulary, Written Discourse_, couldn't achieve 79+ in Writing!!!:confused2: Any explanations??
> 
> Many Thanks in advance!!


----------



## majjji

ffbigfans said:


> Hi majjji,
> thanks to you bro, i scored 90 in speaking. My Oral Fluency goes up to 90 from 44.
> I will take the real test in Tokyo. Hope its not really crowded here.
> 
> For reading,
> in multiple answer, instead of following e2languages I read all the text. I always have sufficient time with reading, so its not worrying me.
> reorder paragraph i followed e2language method..
> fill in the blanks, after I finished i re-read all the passage and make sure they are making sense. Surprisingly, i changed a couple of answers where i re-read the passage.
> 
> But I think the main reason of my improvement in reading is because the questions are easier then mock test A.
> 
> Do you use any template on writing ?


Great to know that the new headphone worked for you too.

Will keep these reading tips in mind too. Thank you

Regarding writing, Yes it's more about template as compared to content. Yes I often use this template:

Intro: 40-45 words

P1: Analysing part 1 of the general statement with examples and closing sentence leading again to the main essay.

P2: Analysing part 2 (if any, otherwise extending part 1) of the general statement with examples and closing sentence leading again to the main essay.

Conclusion: summarising general statement with my own opinion. 

Hope it helps


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nehaneha

*pte speaking*

Hi, I gave my exam recently, I got 39 in speaking, however, my speaking was good, at least not such bad. There was serious technical error occurred during my speaking short question answers but it restarted from the same question afterward. I really think that before the technical error whatever I spoke just got wipe off. Can you please guide what should I do, should I go for rescoring? It was my 7th attempt  seeing other section score, I feel like its just speaking that screwed me this time.


----------



## JG

nehaneha said:


> Hi, I gave my exam recently, I got 39 in speaking, however, my speaking was good, at least not such bad. There was serious technical error occurred during my speaking short question answers but it restarted from the same question afterward. I really think that before the technical error whatever I spoke just got wipe off. Can you please guide what should I do, should I go for rescoring? It was my 7th attempt  seeing other section score, I feel like its just speaking that screwed me this time.


You should not go for rescoring as this will not help for sure. But I think you should try to speak to customer care people in Pearson.


----------



## ffbigfans

Writing section really worry me. I use the structure from E2language, but still got the score of 70s on both of my mock test attempts.

Any advise how to improve ? I read that some people use steven;s template. Is it working well ? I think I'm gonna take the mock test once again to improve my writing before hitting the actual exam.



mike129 said:


> u can get 79+ in the real exam based on these scores, but writing module could be tricky sometimes be extra prepared.


----------



## JG

ffbigfans said:


> Writing section really worry me. I use the structure from E2language, but still got the score of 70s on both of my mock test attempts.
> 
> Any advise how to improve ? I read that some people use steven;s template. Is it working well ? I think I'm gonna take the mock test once again to improve my writing before hitting the actual exam.


Stevens template is the best if you are a non-native user of English. I tried 7 exams, I got 90 in writing section only with stevens template. I never followed e2language technique.


----------



## rahul199447

In recent past students and professors have made a conscious decision to incorporate digital forms of learning in their lives. There have been many pressing arguments regarding the use of digital media in education. While proponents argue that universities should procure digital media, others maintain that they should stick to traditional forms such as textbooks. This essay will discuss the reasons why universities should prefer digital content over any other means.


Firstly, switching to digital media has many advantages which include reducing the space for storing books. Libraries spend a huge sum of money every year in order to maintain the ever increasing number of printed literature. For example, the University of Melbourne has switched to a digital library as opposed to the traditional ones which were in existence until then. This has saved the university approximately $ 1 million dollars in annual expenses. This instance serves as a great illustration as to why we should adopt digital media.


Secondly, by adopting digital media educational institutions can ensure that students can have greater access to content. Having access to resources round the clock is preferred by many students as it allows them to choose their timetable, moreover, it also eliminates the hassle of having to wait in a queue for obtaining books. This particular need of students has not been met for a long time hence it is time that we incorporate these changes.


This essay discussed the reasons why we should switch to digital content, the benefits include reduced expenditure and greater accessibility. In my opinion, the positives of switching to digitalized forms outweigh the negatives.

Guys this is the essay I have written according to E2 structure. Grammarly shows errors whereas paper rater gives me a good score. How to go about any ideas on how this would score on the actual PTE? 



Please comment.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

rahul199447 said:


> In recent past students and professors have made a conscious decision to incorporate digital forms of learning in their lives. There have been many pressing arguments regarding the use of digital media in education. While proponents argue that universities should procure digital media, others maintain that they should stick to traditional forms such as textbooks. This essay will discuss the reasons why universities should prefer digital content over any other means.
> 
> 
> Firstly, switching to digital media has many advantages which include reducing the space for storing books. Libraries spend a huge sum of money every year in order to maintain the ever increasing number of printed literature. For example, the University of Melbourne has switched to a digital library as opposed to the traditional ones which were in existence until then. This has saved the university approximately $ 1 million dollars in annual expenses. This instance serves as a great illustration as to why we should adopt digital media.
> 
> 
> Secondly, by adopting digital media educational institutions can ensure that students can have greater access to content. Having access to resources round the clock is preferred by many students as it allows them to choose their timetable, moreover, it also eliminates the hassle of having to wait in a queue for obtaining books. This particular need of students has not been met for a long time hence it is time that we incorporate these changes.
> 
> 
> This essay discussed the reasons why we should switch to digital content, the benefits include reduced expenditure and greater accessibility. In my opinion, the positives of switching to digitalized forms outweigh the negatives.
> 
> Guys this is the essay I have written according to E2 structure. Grammarly shows errors whereas paper rater gives me a good score. How to go about any ideas on how this would score on the actual PTE?
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Whats is question prompt.


----------



## rahul199447

Dillu85 said:


> Whats is question prompt.


Universities should procure digital media. Agree or disagree? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> Universities should procure digital media. Agree or disagree?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I haven't proof read this, I just wrote and submitted I see scope for improvement. Putting those things aside how do you think this would fare? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

murlimohan2007 said:


> Hello guys, I am a silent listener of this group and want to share that yesterday I gave pte 1st time and scored 89 overall.. surprisingly in both my gold mock I scored 60 and 68. I performed average yesterday but surprised to see the result today.
> S/L/R/W----90 90 88 79.
> Luckily I just got over in writing. Earlier I gave ielts and scored least in writing at 7. Others were 7.5 8 and 8.5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Hi, pls guide for Reading section dear.


----------



## mike129

ffbigfans said:


> Writing section really worry me. I use the structure from E2language, but still got the score of 70s on both of my mock test attempts.
> 
> Any advise how to improve ? I read that some people use steven;s template. Is it working well ? I think I'm gonna take the mock test once again to improve my writing before hitting the actual exam.


E2language is great in many things, but in the essay it just didn't work for me, steven template is good, you might copy some sentences from it if you wish, but me personaly when I got 79,78 and 80 in writing, I didn't use the exact template, but in my opinion, the most important is to deal with content exactly, check navjot brar videos it will help a lot in writing.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi mike,
have you ever tried to use the exact template ? how much score do you get using the exact template ?

Thanks for your respond.



mike129 said:


> E2language is great in many things, but in the essay it just didn't work for me, steven template is good, you might copy some sentences from it if you wish, but me personaly when I got 79,78 and 80 in writing, I didn't use the exact template, but in my opinion, the most important is to deal with content exactly, check navjot brar videos it will help a lot in writing.


----------



## mike129

ffbigfans said:


> Hi mike,
> have you ever tried to use the exact template ? how much score do you get using the exact template ?
> 
> Thanks for your respond.


I got 73 when I used it.


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> I got 73 when I used it.


Hey Mike I'm about a take mock test now any idea on how to use the mic can we use default computer ones? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

I took the mock test today and I believe my pronunciation is native like, I did test using a microphone, a Sony microphone not a head set. Could this be the reason or am I doomed? I shall share links to the audio clips here please comment any let me know your comments.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18mM3d7XOJx-Z49oGFdVPhc1IjqgZSncg/view?usp=drivesdk









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

rahul199447 said:


> I took the mock test today and I believe my pronunciation is native like, I did test using a microphone, a Sony microphone not a head set. Could this be the reason or am I doomed? I shall share links to the audio clips here please comment any let me know your comments.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18mM3d7XOJx-Z49oGFdVPhc1IjqgZSncg/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




can you grant access to that link


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> I took the mock test today and I believe my pronunciation is native like, I did test using a microphone, a Sony microphone not a head set. Could this be the reason or am I doomed? I shall share links to the audio clips here please comment any let me know your comments.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18mM3d7XOJx-Z49oGFdVPhc1IjqgZSncg/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


great scores, but speaking is very low, you need to practice more, good luck.


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> great scores, but speaking is very low, you need to practice more, good luck.


Hey I mean my pronunciation is native like why did this happen? This is impossible is it because of the head set? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

Subhash Bohra said:


> can you grant access to that link


I have granted u access please look into them 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> Hey I mean my pronunciation is native like why did this happen? This is impossible is it because of the head set?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


it could be the headset, but r u sure ur native like?


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> it could be the headset, but r u sure ur native like?


Even native English speakers praise my English, I mean it's impossible, if u ever heard me speak you will definitely think, there is on guy on the internet called Caio ucehi who the pte test he got 56. My English is super duper fluent by any stretch of imagination 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## murlimohan2007

Headset is a major difference during mock test. I scored around 60 in fluency and pronounciation during mock and went on to score 90 in speaking during actual test even though I performed no better than mock. I think you are more than ready for real test...keep your confidence and go ahead with real test


rahul199447 said:


> Hey I mean my pronunciation is native like why did this happen? This is impossible is it because of the head set?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

murlimohan2007 said:


> Headset is a major difference during mock test. I scored around 60 in fluency and pronounciation during mock and went on to score 90 in speaking during actual test even though I performed no better than mock. I think you are more than ready for real test...keep your confidence and go ahead with real test
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Do u think because of the screw up in speaking , my reading is down too comparatively? I mean could I have scored a 79+ had it not been for low pronunciation score. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

rahul199447 said:


> In recent past students and professors have made a conscious decision to incorporate digital forms of learning in their lives. There have been many pressing arguments regarding the use of digital media in education. While proponents argue that universities should procure digital media, others maintain that they should stick to traditional forms such as textbooks. This essay will discuss the reasons why universities should prefer digital content over any other means.
> 
> 
> Firstly, switching to digital media has many advantages which include reducing the space for storing books. Libraries spend a huge sum of money every year in order to maintain the ever increasing number of printed literature. For example, the University of Melbourne has switched to a digital library as opposed to the traditional ones which were in existence until then. This has saved the university approximately $ 1 million dollars in annual expenses. This instance serves as a great illustration as to why we should adopt digital media.
> 
> 
> Secondly, by adopting digital media educational institutions can ensure that students can have greater access to content. Having access to resources round the clock is preferred by many students as it allows them to choose their timetable, moreover, it also eliminates the hassle of having to wait in a queue for obtaining books. This particular need of students has not been met for a long time hence it is time that we incorporate these changes.
> 
> 
> This essay discussed the reasons why we should switch to digital content, the benefits include reduced expenditure and greater accessibility. In my opinion, the positives of switching to digitalized forms outweigh the negatives.
> 
> Guys this is the essay I have written according to E2 structure. Grammarly shows errors whereas paper rater gives me a good score. How to go about any ideas on how this would score on the actual PTE?
> 
> 
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Rahul,

In recent past*,* students and professors have made a conscious decision to incorporate digital forms of learning in their lives. There have been many pressing arguments regarding the use of digital media in education. While proponents argue that universities should procure digital media, others maintain that they should stick to traditional forms such as textbooks. This essay will discuss the reasons why universities should prefer digital content over any other means.


Firstly, switching to digital media has many advantages which include reducing the space for storing books. Libraries spend a huge sum of money every year in order to maintain the ever increasing number of printed literature. For example, the University of Melbourne has switched to a digital library as opposed to the traditional ones which were in existence until then. This has saved the university approximately *$1* million dollars in annual expenses. This instance serves as a great illustration as (not required) to why we should adopt digital media.


Secondly, by adopting digital media*,* educational institutions can ensure that students can have greater access to content. Having access to resources round the clock is preferred by many students as it allows them to choose their timetable, *and* (required or else, sentence formation is wrong) moreover, it also eliminates the hassle of having to wait in a queue *for obtaining* to obtain (first part of sentence is not in present continuous) books. This particular need of students has not been met for a long time hence it is time that we incorporate these changes.


This essay discussed the reasons why we should switch to digital content,(should have a conjunction here or break the sentence) the benefits include reduced expenditure and greater accessibility. In my opinion, the positives of switching to digitalized forms _outweigh the negatives._ You have not even given the negatives of using digital content!


----------



## rahul199447

kEtraG said:


> Rahul,
> 
> In recent past*,* students and professors have made a conscious decision to incorporate digital forms of learning in their lives. There have been many pressing arguments regarding the use of digital media in education. While proponents argue that universities should procure digital media, others maintain that they should stick to traditional forms such as textbooks. This essay will discuss the reasons why universities should prefer digital content over any other means.
> 
> 
> Firstly, switching to digital media has many advantages which include reducing the space for storing books. Libraries spend a huge sum of money every year in order to maintain the ever increasing number of printed literature. For example, the University of Melbourne has switched to a digital library as opposed to the traditional ones which were in existence until then. This has saved the university approximately *$1* million dollars in annual expenses. This instance serves as a great illustration as (not required) to why we should adopt digital media.
> 
> 
> Secondly, by adopting digital media*,* educational institutions can ensure that students can have greater access to content. Having access to resources round the clock is preferred by many students as it allows them to choose their timetable, *and* (required or else, sentence formation is wrong) moreover, it also eliminates the hassle of having to wait in a queue *for obtaining* to obtain (first part of sentence is not in present continuous) books. This particular need of students has not been met for a long time hence it is time that we incorporate these changes.
> 
> 
> This essay discussed the reasons why we should switch to digital content,(should have a conjunction here or break the sentence) the benefits include reduced expenditure and greater accessibility. In my opinion, the positives of switching to digitalized forms _outweigh the negatives._ You have not even given the negatives of using digital content!


Bro thanks a lot for your time, actually I posted my scorecard on the forum and I wanted you to look at that, as you mentioned earlier my writing is definitely 79+ and as you mentioned I got a 90 on the mock test. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

rahul199447 said:


> Bro thanks a lot for your time, actually I posted my scorecard on the forum and I wanted you to look at that, as you mentioned earlier my writing is definitely 79+ and as you mentioned I got a 90 on the mock test.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Great. All the best!


----------



## Abhi

rahul199447 said:


> I took the mock test today and I believe my pronunciation is native like, I did test using a microphone, a Sony microphone not a head set. Could this be the reason or am I doomed? I shall share links to the audio clips here please comment any let me know your comments.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18mM3d7XOJx-Z49oGFdVPhc1IjqgZSncg/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Did you test your microphone prior to attempting scored test C? It's most likely a ptepractice site bug, try IE with decent quality headsets. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi all,
just done my mock test C..Steven template improves my writing score, although my WD decrease. Overall, my listening and writing never hit 79 in mock test.

I have questions about erasable notebook given by pte. Can we erase our note ? coz some blog said that we can't erase what we have written on the notebook.

Gonna hit the real exam on 19th. Wish me luck.. 

My comparative score between mock test A and B and C
Listening 63 - 76 - 75 
Reading 62 - 75 - 81
Speaking 58 - 90 - 85
Writing 70 - 71 - 77

Grammar 67 - 65 - 65
Oral Fluency 44 - 90 - 90
Pronunciation 62 - 68 - 68
Spelling 90 - 73 - 84
Vocabulary 60 - 81 - 87
Written Discourse 47 - 90 - 75


----------



## rahul199447

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just done my mock test C..Steven template improves my writing score, although my WD decrease. Overall, my listening and writing never hit 79 in mock test.
> 
> I have questions about erasable notebook given by pte. Can we erase our note ? coz some blog said that we can't erase what we have written on the notebook.
> 
> Gonna hit the real exam on 19th. Wish me luck..
> 
> My comparative score between mock test A and B and C
> Listening 63 - 76 - 75
> Reading 62 - 75 - 81
> Speaking 58 - 90 - 85
> Writing 70 - 71 - 77
> 
> Grammar 67 - 65 - 65
> Oral Fluency 44 - 90 - 90
> Pronunciation 62 - 68 - 68
> Spelling 90 - 73 - 84
> Vocabulary 60 - 81 - 87
> Written Discourse 47 - 90 - 75


Bro I did the mock test C yesterday as well, but I didn't record the questions do u have the questions of the same? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just done my mock test C..Steven template improves my writing score, although my WD decrease. Overall, my listening and writing never hit 79 in mock test.
> 
> I have questions about erasable notebook given by pte. Can we erase our note ? coz some blog said that we can't erase what we have written on the notebook.
> 
> Gonna hit the real exam on 19th. Wish me luck..
> 
> My comparative score between mock test A and B and C
> Listening 63 - 76 - 75
> Reading 62 - 75 - 81
> Speaking 58 - 90 - 85
> Writing 70 - 71 - 77
> 
> Grammar 67 - 65 - 65
> Oral Fluency 44 - 90 - 90
> Pronunciation 62 - 68 - 68
> Spelling 90 - 73 - 84
> Vocabulary 60 - 81 - 87
> Written Discourse 47 - 90 - 75


u r good to go...now it depends on luck factor.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi rahul,
I am not recording the questions.
I remember I got essay about violent movies related to crime, and studying music, art and sport is as important as becoming numerate and literate.



rahul199447 said:


> Bro I did the mock test C yesterday as well, but I didn't record the questions do u have the questions of the same?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

ffbigfans said:


> Hi rahul,
> I am not recording the questions.
> I remember I got essay about violent movies related to crime, and studying music, art and sport is as important as becoming numerate and literate.


What about reading it was tough, my reading was 75, and my speaking is 44, do u think that would have pulled down my reading score? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi rahul,
the only part of speaking that related to reading is reading aloud, but I doubt it will be much difference for your reading score. It might increased by 2 or 3 pts if you do really good on it.



rahul199447 said:


> What about reading it was tough, my reading was 75, and my speaking is 44, do u think that would have pulled down my reading score?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

ffbigfans said:


> Hi all,
> just done my mock test C..Steven template improves my writing score, although my WD decrease. Overall, my listening and writing never hit 79 in mock test.
> 
> I have questions about erasable notebook given by pte. Can we erase our note ? coz some blog said that we can't erase what we have written on the notebook.
> 
> Gonna hit the real exam on 19th. Wish me luck..
> 
> My comparative score between mock test A and B and C
> Listening 63 - 76 - 75
> Reading 62 - 75 - 81
> Speaking 58 - 90 - 85
> Writing 70 - 71 - 77
> 
> Grammar 67 - 65 - 65
> Oral Fluency 44 - 90 - 90
> Pronunciation 62 - 68 - 68
> Spelling 90 - 73 - 84
> Vocabulary 60 - 81 - 87
> Written Discourse 47 - 90 - 75


Great scores. All set to appear in the real test. Just do it. You'll achieve it now. You've already got the pace. Best of luck. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

Guys having looked at my scorecard, do u think it is possible to go past 79, are the mocks tougher than the actual exam. I think I had a serous issue with the microphone.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> Guys having looked at my scorecard, do u think it is possible to go past 79, are the mocks tougher than the actual exam. I think I had a serous issue with the microphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


If you feel the issue is with the microphone, then go for the real exam, and don't stress yourself, even if you failed your first attempt it is not the end of the world, I took 7 attempts till I got 79+ in each module, cheers, all the best.


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> If you feel the issue is with the microphone, then go for the real exam, and don't stress yourself, even if you failed your first attempt it is not the end of the world, I took 7 attempts till I got 79+ in each module, cheers, all the best.


What about reading, I felt the mock test C reading was super tough when compared to A and B. Did u listen to my audio clipping by the way? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> What about reading, I felt the mock test C reading was super tough when compared to A and B. Did u listen to my audio clipping by the way?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I heard that the mock test are usually tougher than the actual test and one should add 5 points or subtract from the mock to get their actual scores. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

ffbigfans said:


> Hi rahul,
> the only part of speaking that related to reading is reading aloud, but I doubt it will be much difference for your reading score. It might increased by 2 or 3 pts if you do really good on it.


How did your speaking increase from 58 to 90?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

rahul199447 said:


> Guys having looked at my scorecard, do u think it is possible to go past 79, are the mocks tougher than the actual exam. I think I had a serous issue with the microphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you can hit the 79 in each mark, please make sure that you don't have issues with mic, do the headphone and mic test thoroughly.


----------



## ffbigfans

that time i used just my laptop, and not practised much on DI and RL.
after that i use iphone headset microphone and practised hard.

If you really worry, try mock test again with diff headset.




rahul199447 said:


> How did your speaking increase from 58 to 90?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

guys..
can we erase what we write in the notebook during actual test ?

thanks..


----------



## insider580

ffbigfans said:


> guys..
> can we erase what we write in the notebook during actual test ?
> 
> thanks..


Yes, they provide you erasable notebook but the pages are a lot. You can just write and move to the next page.


----------



## PteEnthu

Hey Dudes.
I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞

P.S. visa expiring in oct..


----------



## insider580

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..


Almost there !! I think its just about time that you will get the score. Follow the same strategy and you will be through in your next attempt.


----------



## Abhi

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..


Nearly there, Reading and Writing needs to improve. How was your performance in the following Reading & Writing item types?

Summarize Written Text
Write Essay
Reading and Writing: Fill in the blanks
Re-order paragraphs


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi PteEnthu,
you are really close..there are methods to help you with reorder paragraph, but for other reading sections, vocabulary is the main factor.
Wish you luck in your next exam.

Have you done the moc ktest before the actual exam ? Can you share the score ? thanks.



PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..


----------



## Abhi

rahul199447 said:


> Guys having looked at my scorecard, do u think it is possible to go past 79, are the mocks tougher than the actual exam. I think I had a serous issue with the microphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You are up to speed I think, just give the real exam and see if you clear 79+ in each section. It's definitely possible, however, I would argue against the idea of mocks being tougher than the exam. My real exam attempts were tougher than mocks but since you have already given 3 scored mock exams, you know your weak areas barring the speaking section, which I think is a mic issue. All the best!


----------



## PteEnthu

Let see man, how it goes this time as i m having immense pressure to crack exam coz of Visa thing 😞


insider580 said:


> PteEnthu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there !! I think its just about time that you will get the score. Follow the same strategy and you will be through in your next attempt.
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul199447

nabhilash said:


> You are up to speed I think, just give the real exam and see if you clear 79+ in each section. It's definitely possible, however, I would argue against the idea of mocks being tougher than the exam. My real exam attempts were tougher than mocks but since you have already given 3 scored mock exams, you know your weak areas barring the speaking section, which I think is a mic issue. All the best!


Listen to my speaking samples once and let me known what u r opinion is, I have shared the Google drive link


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FvPW0d6NEGOvYDwntmMPK4qOJ1J-9eQB/view?usp=drivesdk

This guy got a 56 I can't get so low






Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PteEnthu

I actually took a week off from work to practice and studied much from PTEstudy.com and feel like Fib was bit easy for me but score says something else but i think i did really bad in writing since i hvnt proof read my summaries n essays. Any clue how it might affect my reading score?


nabhilash said:


> PteEnthu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly there, Reading and Writing needs to improve. How was your performance in the following Reading & Writing item types?
> 
> Summarize Written Text
> Write Essay
> Reading and Writing: Fill in the blanks
> Re-order paragraphs
Click to expand...


----------



## PteEnthu

How does low vocab impact my reading section and which sections? Please help me on this.
No i hvnt given pte mock tests yet bt i bought it already though.. 🙂


ffbigfans said:


> Hi PteEnthu,
> you are really close..there are methods to help you with reorder paragraph, but for other reading sections, vocabulary is the main factor.
> Wish you luck in your next exam.
> 
> Have you done the moc ktest before the actual exam ? Can you share the score ? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> PteEnthu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..
Click to expand...


----------



## VaibhavP

Hi guys
I need your help, my pte score card:
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Listening 73
Writing 73

Gr 79
OF 81
Pron 90
Spel 74
Vicab 90
WD 90

I need 79+ in all, what am I missing?? What could be wrong here? I missed 1 write from dictation, could write only 3 words out of 12.


----------



## udaykarri

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum. I have taken up PTE-A exam twice. One was on Jan'17 and other was June'18. 

I can clearly see that I have no issues in Speaking section as I have scored (90) twice. Please advise where I am going wrong as I need 79 in each segment.

This time when I took the test, I missed out on 4 questions in reading section as I could not manage the time. Is this the only reason or something to do with written discourse and spellings?

I have attached both the reports. Please advice.
_*
Regards
Uday Karri*_


----------



## mike129

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..


you are very close, you need to practice a lot in reading, to get those two extra marks.


----------



## mike129

udaykarri said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have taken up PTE-A exam twice. One was on Jan'17 and other was June'18.
> 
> I can clearly see that I have no issues in Speaking section as I have scored (90) twice. Please advise where I am going wrong as I need 79 in each segment.
> 
> This time when I took the test, I missed out on 4 questions in reading section as I could not manage the time. Is this the only reason or something to do with written discourse and spellings?
> 
> I have attached both the reports. Please advice.
> _*
> Regards
> Uday Karri*_


It is difficult to define where you are going wrong...because your scores are low in Reading, Listening and writing....You need to practice a lot to improve your scores in general.


----------



## mike129

VaibhavP said:


> Hi guys
> I need your help, my pte score card:
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Listening 73
> Writing 73
> 
> Gr 79
> OF 81
> Pron 90
> Spel 74
> Vicab 90
> WD 90
> 
> I need 79+ in all, what am I missing?? What could be wrong here? I missed 1 write from dictation, could write only 3 words out of 12.


A Golden rule in PTE, don't miss any questions and always manage your time orelse the scores will be affected greatly.


----------



## PteEnthu

Surely and thanks for feedback Mike.
Any source for practicing reading section? Currently, i am practicing from PTEStudy and D2L youtube videos.


mike129 said:


> PteEnthu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dudes.
> I m a silent follower in this group, gave my PTE on sunday bt not able to reach desired score.
> Please see my attached scorecard and let me know how and where can i improve? 😞
> 
> P.S. visa expiring in oct..
> 
> 
> 
> you are very close, you need to practice a lot in reading, to get those two extra marks.
Click to expand...


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> Listen to my speaking samples once and let me known what u r opinion is, I have shared the Google drive link
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FvPW0d6NEGOvYDwntmMPK4qOJ1J-9eQB/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> This guy got a 56 I can't get so low
> 
> https://youtu.be/Jmh4WjFsOBI
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


woho man why so fast while speaking!, I didn't understand most of the words you are saying? how can the computer understand it.


----------



## mike129

PteEnthu said:


> Surely and thanks for feedback Mike.
> Any source for practicing reading section? Currently, i am practicing from PTEStudy and D2L youtube videos.


PTE test plus, mcmillan(This is very tough one but important)


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> woho man why so fast while speaking!, I didn't understand most of the words you are saying? how can the computer understand it.


How slow should I go, I thought I was going to get Marrks for this, what to do now? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> How slow should I go, I thought I was going to get Marrks for this, what to do now?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Don't speak too fast , Don't speak too slow


----------



## VaibhavP

mike129 said:


> VaibhavP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I need your help, my pte score card:
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Listening 73
> Writing 73
> 
> Gr 79
> OF 81
> Pron 90
> Spel 74
> Vicab 90
> WD 90
> 
> I need 79+ in all, what am I missing?? What could be wrong here? I missed 1 write from dictation, could write only 3 words out of 12.
> 
> 
> 
> A Golden rule in PTE, don't miss any questions and always manage your time orelse the scores will be affected greatly.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike. 
Is it that bad to miss just one item and that too partially? My rest of listening section was pretty good. I was expecting at least 80 in it. What about writing section? Any input on that?


----------



## centaurarrow

VaibhavP said:


> Hi guys
> I need your help, my pte score card:
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Listening 73
> Writing 73
> 
> Gr 79
> OF 81
> Pron 90
> Spel 74
> Vicab 90
> WD 90
> 
> I need 79+ in all, what am I missing?? What could be wrong here? I missed 1 write from dictation, could write only 3 words out of 12.


Hello Vaibhav,

Great scoring in Speaking and Reading. I find it very difficult in answering Re-Tell Lecture. Any suggestions?? How did you prepare for this task?


----------



## mike129

VaibhavP said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Is it that bad to miss just one item and that too partially? My rest of listening section was pretty good. I was expecting at least 80 in it. What about writing section? Any input on that?


If you want 79+, yes it is that bad. WFD contributes to both L&W. This is already mentioned in this forum multiple times. Please go through it. This forum is rich with information on how to get 79+.


----------



## VaibhavP

mike129 said:


> VaibhavP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> Is it that bad to miss just one item and that too partially? My rest of listening section was pretty good. I was expecting at least 80 in it. What about writing section? Any input on that?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want 79+, yes it is that bad. WFD contributes to both L&W. This is already mentioned in this forum multiple times. Please go through it. This forum is rich with information on how to get 79+.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike. 
Sorry if I am asking something that has already been discussed on this forum. 
Can you please guide me on following items:
1. My writing section was pretty nice too, except for Essays, I got two essays!!! How can I improve my essay writing skills? Any pointers??
2. My listening section as I had mentioned earlier as well, was very good. Did I lose 17 points just because of the WFD? Or I would have scored 79+ if I would have done those WFD right?
I'm pretty sure my summarize spoken text, MCQs, Fill in the blank, etc were bang on. 
I'm really confused and don't know apart from WFD, what am I doing wrong.


----------



## hoandang

VaibhavP said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Sorry if I am asking something that has already been discussed on this forum.
> Can you please guide me on following items:
> 1. My writing section was pretty nice too, except for Essays, I got two essays!!! How can I improve my essay writing skills? Any pointers??
> 2. My listening section as I had mentioned earlier as well, was very good. Did I lose 17 points just because of the WFD? Or I would have scored 79+ if I would have done those WFD right?
> I'm pretty sure my summarize spoken text, MCQs, Fill in the blank, etc were bang on.
> I'm really confused and don't know apart from WFD, what am I doing wrong.


I think repeat sentence, retell lecture and answer short qs all contribute a great deal to listening score. I had a same problem as you as well and got only 75 in listening, although I did very well in all the listening section.


----------



## mike129

VaibhavP said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Sorry if I am asking something that has already been discussed on this forum.
> Can you please guide me on following items:
> 1. My writing section was pretty nice too, except for Essays, I got two essays!!! How can I improve my essay writing skills? Any pointers??
> 2. My listening section as I had mentioned earlier as well, was very good. Did I lose 17 points just because of the WFD? Or I would have scored 79+ if I would have done those WFD right?
> I'm pretty sure my summarize spoken text, MCQs, Fill in the blank, etc were bang on.
> I'm really confused and don't know apart from WFD, what am I doing wrong.


I don't think WFD made you loose 17 points, but it made you lose getting 79+, if you know what I mean?....me personally in the listening part in most of my attempts I got above 79+ but never crossed 83...so I might have been losing points somewhere, but I never knew where exactly, and frankly I didn't care since I always got in Listening 79, 81,81,82, 83 ...whereas, only two times I got below 79+..one of them because I missed 2 WFD I got 67 and the other one I got 78 which wasn't that bad also.


----------



## mike129

VaibhavP said:


> Thanks Mike.
> Sorry if I am asking something that has already been discussed on this forum.
> Can you please guide me on following items:
> 1. My writing section was pretty nice too, except for Essays, I got two essays!!! How can I improve my essay writing skills? Any pointers??
> 2. My listening section as I had mentioned earlier as well, was very good. Did I lose 17 points just because of the WFD? Or I would have scored 79+ if I would have done those WFD right?
> I'm pretty sure my summarize spoken text, MCQs, Fill in the blank, etc were bang on.
> I'm really confused and don't know apart from WFD, what am I doing wrong.


The writing part was my weakest part, I only got 2 two times above 79+, one of them was 79 and the other was 80..maybe the 90 scores can help you more on this but I will tell you.... some people used e2langauge structure and got 90, but it never worked for me..some people used fernandez template, but for me I just dealt exactly with the prompt, practiced daily writing essay and checking it on grammarly and didn't use fancy words, moreover, navjot brar videos were helpful a lot and also note I took fernandez paid course he gave me valuable feedback on 4 writing tasks which probably have helped me getting 79+ in writing.


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> PTE test plus, mcmillan(This is very tough one but important)


The mock test C questions were super tough than McMillan 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

rahul199447 said:


> Listen to my speaking samples once and let me known what u r opinion is, I have shared the Google drive link
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FvPW0d6NEGOvYDwntmMPK4qOJ1J-9eQB/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> This guy got a 56 I can't get so low
> 
> https://youtu.be/Jmh4WjFsOBI
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Slow down when you deliver responses to the Speaking item types. I am not saying to copy British / American accent but speak with "rising" and "falling" intonations, speak normally as you would talk to a friend. The only problem I noticed is the speed at which you delivered your response. In Speaking section what matters the most is "Oral Fluency" and "Pronunciation". See attached snapshot from PTE-A Score Guide Pg. 24. 

I dont see an issue with "Oral Fluency" because you are not starting and stopping, you are fluent but work on your speed i.e, slow down so that Computer can register your response. Make sure you get your word-stress and pronunciation practice up to speed. I strongly suggest going through Jay's 44 sounds of English webinar for pronunciation practice. Also, there are innumerable English Teachers on YouTube that can up your game in "Pronunciation".


Dont compare yourself with the guy who got 56, you are definitely worth 90 with a little practice . As I said earlier, dont go by the practice speaking score that's a mic issue.


----------



## rahul199447

nabhilash said:


> Slow down when you deliver responses to the Speaking item types. I am not saying to copy British / American accent but speak with "rising" and "falling" intonations, speak normally as you would talk to a friend. The only problem I noticed is the speed at which you delivered your response. In Speaking section what matters the most is "Oral Fluency" and "Pronunciation". See attached snapshot from PTE-A Score Guide Pg. 24.
> 
> I dont see an issue with "Oral Fluency" because you are not starting and stopping, you are fluent but work on your speed i.e, slow down so that Computer can register your response. Make sure you get your word-stress and pronunciation practice up to speed. I strongly suggest going through Jay's 44 sounds of English webinar for pronunciation practice. Also, there are innumerable English Teachers on YouTube that can up your game in "Pronunciation".
> 
> 
> Dont compare yourself with the guy who got 56, you are definitely worth 90 with a little practice . As I said earlier, dont go by the practice speaking score that's a mic issue.


Thanks a lot for the motivating words brother, I just need to slow down but I felt that speaking fast would fetch me more marks, u think there is no fault of the microphone as 14 seems unbelievable? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> Thanks a lot for the motivating words brother, I just need to slow down but I felt that speaking fast would fetch me more marks, u think there is no fault of the microphone as 14 seems unbelievable?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry didn't read the earlier post completely 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129

rahul199447 said:


> The mock test C questions were super tough than McMillan
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The guy is asking for practice material, not a scored paid practice test! and this is just your opinion! which I don't agree with.


----------



## Ag02

Hi, 
I have my exam on 14th june...I have followed E2 language methods. Can anyone please tell if there is any change in PTE pattern or questions recently or something that has changed since E2 language made their videos? 
I don't want any shock in my actual pte. Please reply soon.
Thanks.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi all,
just wondering if we can we use copy and paste during the actual exam ?

I am thinking of using steven template, and it will be time-saving if i dont need to type it twice if i got two essays.


----------



## centaurarrow

Could you please share Steven template


----------



## centaurarrow

Completed my first PTE Mock Test. Missed 5 Questions in Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks Section

Overall Score: 73
L/R/S/W: 80/61/90/61

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 84
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 47 

Need to improve my time management in the Reading section. Found it a bit hard in answering MCQMA and Re-order paragraph. 

2 more mock tests go. Will take the second on July 1st.


----------



## ffbigfans

https://www.scribd.com/doc/297309002/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template1-Steven-Fernandes



centaurarrow said:


> Could you please share Steven template


----------



## ragurajesh

Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Ag02 said:


> Hi,
> I have my exam on 14th june...I have followed E2 language methods. Can anyone please tell if there is any change in PTE pattern or questions recently or something that has changed since E2 language made their videos?
> I don't want any shock in my actual pte. Please reply soon.
> Thanks.


I believe their methods are very much useful. It worked for me.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

ragurajesh said:


> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?


You may consider recording yourself and upload here so that experts can help you in identifying possible weakness of yours which you need to work upon.

Also, you should mention your score in L/R/S/W.


----------



## mike129

ragurajesh said:


> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?


E2language most expensive package is 379$ ! how come you paid 600$ ? please clarify?


----------



## rahul199447

nabhilash said:


> Slow down when you deliver responses to the Speaking item types. I am not saying to copy British / American accent but speak with "rising" and "falling" intonations, speak normally as you would talk to a friend. The only problem I noticed is the speed at which you delivered your response. In Speaking section what matters the most is "Oral Fluency" and "Pronunciation". See attached snapshot from PTE-A Score Guide Pg. 24.
> 
> I dont see an issue with "Oral Fluency" because you are not starting and stopping, you are fluent but work on your speed i.e, slow down so that Computer can register your response. Make sure you get your word-stress and pronunciation practice up to speed. I strongly suggest going through Jay's 44 sounds of English webinar for pronunciation practice. Also, there are innumerable English Teachers on YouTube that can up your game in "Pronunciation".
> 
> 
> Dont compare yourself with the guy who got 56, you are definitely worth 90 with a little practice . As I said earlier, dont go by the practice speaking score that's a mic issue.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FvPW0d6NEGOvYDwntmMPK4qOJ1J-9eQB/view?usp=drivesdk

Is this slower? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FvPW0d6NEGOvYDwntmMPK4qOJ1J-9eQB/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Is this slower?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sorry I think I posted it earlier, can u send a sample on how to speak? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

ragurajesh said:


> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?


 Can u post a voice sample. Of. Yours? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

mike129 said:


> woho man why so fast while speaking!, I didn't understand most of the words you are saying? how can the computer understand it.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1foiYmiog9W_gkye4GcFyUhKv8msDV5ih/view?usp=drivesdk

Bro what do u think about this? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139

I had an awkward experience in my 2nd PTE-A exam few days ago: After 4/5 Read aloud question, the exam center administrator came and told me that I am speaking loudly and I should tone down!! Anyone have this kind of experience?

I don't know if it had an impact on my final score since I got only 54 in speaking!! My other scores are given below:

L/R/S/W:75/75/54/90

Oral fluency:38
Pronunciation:48
Grammar:89
Spelling:60
Vocabulary:82
Written discourse:90

Even in my first attempt, my speaking score was better (60), and this time I had enough preparation with templates. So I am confused where I am going wrong. And my speaking score probably impacted my listening & reading scores. Any thoughts, guys?

Now I am thinking of taking up E2 language course, anyone has any idea how useful it is and which package should I choose?

Further can you all experts check my speaking recordings and provide your valuable suggestions?
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wjSee8UP-8PDHRJfeVlhiXWdcG_xlzCd

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROYRAJU135

srb10139 said:


> I had an awkward experience in my 2nd PTE-A exam few days ago: After 4/5 Read aloud question, the exam center administrator came and told me that I am speaking loudly and I should tone down!! Anyone have this kind of experience?
> 
> I don't know if it had an impact on my final score since I got only 54 in speaking!! My other scores are given below:
> 
> L/R/S/W:75/75/54/90
> 
> Oral fluency:38
> Pronunciation:48
> Grammar:89
> Spelling:60
> Vocabulary:82
> Written discourse:90
> 
> Even in my first attempt, my speaking score was better (60), and this time I had enough preparation with templates. So I am confused where I am going wrong. And my speaking score probably impacted my listening & reading scores. Any thoughts, guys?
> 
> Now I am thinking of taking up E2 language course, anyone has any idea how useful it is and which package should I choose?
> 
> Further can you all experts check my speaking recordings and provide your valuable suggestions?
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wjSee8UP-8PDHRJfeVlhiXWdcG_xlzCd
> 
> Thanks in advance.


cAN YOU PROVIDE THE TRAINING MATERIALS FOR ME,THANKS


----------



## ragurajesh

k.amarjeet01 said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?
> 
> 
> 
> You may consider recording yourself and upload here so that experts can help you in identifying possible weakness of yours which you need to work upon.
> 
> Also, you should mention your score in L/R/S/W.
Click to expand...

please


----------



## ragurajesh

Please find the attached sample.


rahul199447 said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?
> 
> 
> 
> Can u post a voice sample. Of. Yours?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ragurajesh

Please fine the attached sample
QUOTE=k.amarjeet01;14529532]


Ag02 said:


> Hi,
> I have my exam on 14th june...I have followed E2 language methods. Can anyone please tell if there is any change in PTE pattern or questions recently or something that has changed since E2 language made their videos?
> I don't want any shock in my actual pte. Please reply soon.
> Thanks.


I believe their methods are very much useful. It worked for me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ragurajesh

Please find the attached sample.


mike129 said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?
> 
> 
> 
> E2language most expensive package is 379$ ! how come you paid 600$ ? please clarify?
Click to expand...


----------



## ragurajesh

Find the attached sample


----------



## JG

srb10139 said:


> I had an awkward experience in my 2nd PTE-A exam few days ago: After 4/5 Read aloud question, the exam center administrator came and told me that I am speaking loudly and I should tone down!! Anyone have this kind of experience?
> 
> I don't know if it had an impact on my final score since I got only 54 in speaking!! My other scores are given below:
> 
> L/R/S/W:75/75/54/90
> 
> Oral fluency:38
> Pronunciation:48
> Grammar:89
> Spelling:60
> Vocabulary:82
> Written discourse:90
> 
> Even in my first attempt, my speaking score was better (60), and this time I had enough preparation with templates. So I am confused where I am going wrong. And my speaking score probably impacted my listening & reading scores. Any thoughts, guys?
> 
> Now I am thinking of taking up E2 language course, anyone has any idea how useful it is and which package should I choose?
> 
> Further can you all experts check my speaking recordings and provide your valuable suggestions?
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wjSee8UP-8PDHRJfeVlhiXWdcG_xlzCd
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't know exactly, but I do remember that when I was writing the exam, speaking score was low when I was shouting to the microphone(76) But when I calmed down in the next exam I made it to the 90 with the same techniques. I think there is a relation between this two.

And for E2language I 100% suggest them for PTE exam, and these techniques are worthy of a try. I increased my scores dramatically after getting into e2 language techniques. Specially in speaking.


----------



## ragurajesh

ragurajesh said:


> Find the attached sample


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MsetRf1S7lY2Y5MGjooh6pbZQBHXj0RT/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ragurajesh

ragurajesh said:


> Please find the attached sample.
> 
> 
> mike129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?
> 
> 
> 
> E2language most expensive package is 379$ ! how come you paid 600$ ? please clarify?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please find the below sample

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MsetRf1S7lY2Y5MGjooh6pbZQBHXj0RT/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ragurajesh

ragurajesh said:


> Please find the attached sample.
> 
> 
> rahul199447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?
> 
> 
> 
> Can u post a voice sample. Of. Yours?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Please find the below sample
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MsetRf1S7lY2Y5MGjooh6pbZQBHXj0RT/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Speaking loudly not only affects(possibly) your score but affects others(definitely) as well. So I think instructor did the right thing when s/he intervened.

It's always recommended to speak at normal tone and not shout.




srb10139 said:


> I had an awkward experience in my 2nd PTE-A exam few days ago: After 4/5 Read aloud question, the exam center administrator came and told me that I am speaking loudly and I should tone down!! Anyone have this kind of experience?
> 
> I don't know if it had an impact on my final score since I got only 54 in speaking!! My other scores are given below:
> 
> L/R/S/W:75/75/54/90
> 
> Oral fluency:38
> Pronunciation:48
> Grammar:89
> Spelling:60
> Vocabulary:82
> Written discourse:90
> 
> Even in my first attempt, my speaking score was better (60), and this time I had enough preparation with templates. So I am confused where I am going wrong. And my speaking score probably impacted my listening & reading scores. Any thoughts, guys?
> 
> Now I am thinking of taking up E2 language course, anyone has any idea how useful it is and which package should I choose?
> 
> Further can you all experts check my speaking recordings and provide your valuable suggestions?
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wjSee8UP-8PDHRJfeVlhiXWdcG_xlzCd
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahboob757

ragurajesh said:


> Just now i go my pte score , oral fluency 17, pronunciation 33 only, i got this core after preparing 2 months, i spend $600 in e2language , when e2 language staff assess my speach they marked me around 70+, in the real pte exam i verified mic recording/testing, it was fine only, i kept mic below to my chin, also i clicked next as soon as I complete, i was not kept mic open for 3 sec, please advice is this mic position issue or some thing else?


Can you post the Read aloud text that you used in your recording, let me read it for you and upload the recording.

Also, the mic near the chin or whatever shouldn't be an issue, as long as you did the Mic and Speaker test before the test begins, that is one of the first few steps before the actual test begins.


----------



## Sharmag

Not possible to copy text from one essay in writing to another. Screen switch over with clipboard reset.


----------



## srb10139

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Speaking loudly not only affects(possibly) your score but affects others(definitely) as well. So I think instructor did the right thing when s/he intervened.
> 
> It's always recommended to speak at normal tone and not shout.


The thing is that I wasn't shouting as far as I felt, I was mainly using my normal tone.
But it has to be noted that generally people say that I talk louder than others, so maybe I have louder tone than others natually! Does it affect my speaking in PTE, any idea?

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

centaurarrow said:


> Completed my first PTE Mock Test. Missed 5 Questions in Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks Section
> 
> Overall Score: 73
> L/R/S/W: 80/61/90/61
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 84
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 47
> 
> Need to improve my time management in the Reading section. Found it a bit hard in answering MCQMA and Re-order paragraph.
> 
> 2 more mock tests go. Will take the second on July 1st.



Do no spend more han 2 minutes on multiple choice single answer and 3 minutes for muliple choice multiple answer.


----------



## mahboob757

centaurarrow said:


> Completed my first PTE Mock Test. Missed 5 Questions in Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks Section
> 
> Overall Score: 73
> L/R/S/W: 80/61/90/61
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 84
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 47
> 
> Need to improve my time management in the Reading section. Found it a bit hard in answering MCQMA and Re-order paragraph.
> 
> 2 more mock tests go. Will take the second on July 1st.


I was in the same situation, ended up doing the fill in the blanks, and reordering sentences in less than a minute each.

I found that fill in the blanks with (multiple choice - drop down list) takes up a long time.

Get a lot of practice on ptestudy.com.


----------



## centaurarrow

Thank you for your suggestions. What do you recommend for Write Essay? Does ptestudy.com evaluate this section?


----------



## mahboob757

centaurarrow said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. What do you recommend for Write Essay? Does ptestudy.com evaluate this section?


Ptestudy.com just gives you some points that you can argue about, it won't evaluate your performance.

Try this super structure, this youtube link will begin the video from the middle (to show you the super structure), please watch the whole video though, and also the other related videos by Jay from E2Language.

https://youtu.be/z_-u0fHQetQ?t=416


----------



## GUNBUN

centaurarrow said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. What do you recommend for Write Essay? Does ptestudy.com evaluate this section?


For Essays, I have prepared a word document with short cut points for around 30 repeated essays. Just go through (or mug up) 1/2 essay short cut points in a day. By doing this you will never run short of content in exam.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2100.html#post13439314

Also, have a look at some other tips.

Scoring in PTE essays is far easier than in IELTS essays.


----------



## VaibhavP

GUNBUN said:


> centaurarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions. What do you recommend for Write Essay? Does ptestudy.com evaluate this section?
> 
> 
> 
> For Essays, I have prepared a word document with short cut points for around 30 repeated essays. Just go through (or mug up) 1/2 essay short cut points in a day. By doing this you will never run short of content in exam.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2100.html#post13439314
> 
> Also, have a look at some other tips.
> 
> Scoring in PTE essays is far easier than in IELTS essays.
Click to expand...

Hi mate

Thanks for the valuable input. Can you please share the document that you had created for essays with me? I can't download the attachment from the other post for some unknown reason.
My weakest area is writing. I got 90 in both Reading and Speaking, but missed a WFD and messed up the essay, which must have affected my listening and writing scores. (73 each)


----------



## pranav.pani

Hi Centaurarrow, 

I am also in the same boat. 

May i know your ANZSCO code?


----------



## GUNBUN

VaibhavP said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Thanks for the valuable input. Can you please share the document that you had created for essays with me? I can't download the attachment from the other post for some unknown reason.
> My weakest area is writing. I got 90 in both Reading and Speaking, but missed a WFD and messed up the essay, which must have affected my listening and writing scores. (73 each)


For all those struggling with essays, remember one thing - Even though you have super duper structure for essay....you may not score good marks unless you put relevant content in that structure.

So don't run behind any structure and just write real content.

I am attaching word document here with around 30 essays short cut points that I created for myself.

just look at 1 or 2 essay per day. In 2-3 weeks you will have all real content in mind.

In real exam you will never have struggle to search in mind what to write.


----------



## mjke1337

centaurarrow said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. What do you recommend for Write Essay? Does ptestudy.com evaluate this section?


Best way to practice and even get perfect 90 in writing is to use two tools at your easy disposal:

1. Microsoft notepad
2. Microsoft word

Step1: frame your easy or summarize written text on a notepad
Step2: copy this to Microsoft word

Now, you should not see any green or red lines in your text.

Green lines: You have not framed your sentences properly
Red lines: A complete NO-NO, means there is grammatical mistakes

Repeat this exercise for 10-15 essays and see the magic.

Good luck and have fun.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## mavivj

Hi all,
Finally, I have cleared PTE at my 12th attempt. 
Thanks everyone in the forum for providing tips to achieve 79+.

My scores mentioned below :
Scored mock A:
L/R/S/W - 75/75/79/83 
G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 83/78/64/90/72/90

Scored mock B:
L/R/S/W - 79/75/90/74 
G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 90/90/68/84/90/90

Scored mock C:
L/R/S/W - 88/82/78/90 
G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 90/83/61/90/85/53

12th attempt : (79+)
*L/R/S/W - 89/86/90/89* 
G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 78/90/84/90/84/90

Thanks all for your tips and suggestions.


----------



## ffbigfans

you are so close in the mock test.

whats the problems that take you 12th attempts to cleared the PTE ?
Thanks.




mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I have cleared PTE at my 12th attempt.
> Thanks everyone in the forum for providing tips to achieve 79+.
> 
> My scores mentioned below :
> Scored mock A:
> L/R/S/W - 75/75/79/83
> G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 83/78/64/90/72/90
> 
> Scored mock B:
> L/R/S/W - 79/75/90/74
> G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 90/90/68/84/90/90
> 
> Scored mock C:
> L/R/S/W - 88/82/78/90
> G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 90/83/61/90/85/53
> 
> 12th attempt : (79+)
> *L/R/S/W - 89/86/90/89*
> G/OL/P/S/V/WD- 78/90/84/90/84/90
> 
> Thanks all for your tips and suggestions.


----------



## BobScoob

This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over.

Anyone else getting this error while trying to access score report for PTE Academic? This is frustrating.


----------



## mavivj

ffbigfans said:


> you are so close in the mock test.
> 
> whats the problems that take you 12th attempts to cleared the PTE ?
> Thanks.


We took these scored mocks only after our 11th attempt.


----------



## BobScoob

BobScoob said:


> This application has encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please close your browser and start over.
> 
> Anyone else getting this error while trying to access score report for PTE Academic? This is frustrating.


Ok, gotten my results now. Guess it took a while for them to fully upload.

Overall:90

Scored 90 for all components except pronunciation:83 and vocab:89

Very satisfied with the results!! :spit:


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi mavivj,
congratz on your result !!

do you mind to share how you improve your listening ?
I dont see any improvement between my mock test B and C in listening and quite nervous about it. I think my weakest points are single answer, multiple answer, and highlight summary when the topic is really hard.



mavivj said:


> We took these scored mocks only after our 11th attempt.


----------



## jnrstd

ffbigfans said:


> Hi jnrstd,
> the most important thing in speaking is template and practise, or maybe if you have the same case with me, check your headset. I did my first exam with just my laptop and score 44 on oral fluency.
> 
> if its not the case, you need to practise using template. Most people are struggling with DI and RL..
> For DI, practise with different kind of charts, and practise until you speak without hesitation in each chart. stick to the template of topic, highest lowest, conclusion. Prepare for fillers. use "it can be seen from the chart", "In addition", etc to give your brain more time to arrange the sentences.
> 
> For RL, pay attention to how you write your note. Its imperative. Figure out what the most convenient way for you to read a note. In my case, my note was always Subject verb object plus conjunction if needed. And for me, I ignore the last 5 seconds of the speech so i have 15 seconds to focus on my notes cos my brain is too damn slow. I wouldn't recommend you to do the same. The point is to practise and realise where your weakness.
> 
> If pronunciation is your problem, check out 44 sound of english and get familiar with pronunciation symbols.
> 
> I get the same score in writing with you, so no advise there
> 
> Good luck !!!


Thanks so much


----------



## jnrstd

ffbigfans said:


> Hi jnrstd,
> the most important thing in speaking is template and practise, or maybe if you have the same case with me, check your headset. I did my first exam with just my laptop and score 44 on oral fluency.
> 
> if its not the case, you need to practise using template. Most people are struggling with DI and RL..
> For DI, practise with different kind of charts, and practise until you speak without hesitation in each chart. stick to the template of topic, highest lowest, conclusion. Prepare for fillers. use "it can be seen from the chart", "In addition", etc to give your brain more time to arrange the sentences.
> 
> For RL, pay attention to how you write your note. Its imperative. Figure out what the most convenient way for you to read a note. In my case, my note was always Subject verb object plus conjunction if needed. And for me, I ignore the last 5 seconds of the speech so i have 15 seconds to focus on my notes cos my brain is too damn slow. I wouldn't recommend you to do the same. The point is to practise and realise where your weakness.
> 
> If pronunciation is your problem, check out 44 sound of english and get familiar with pronunciation symbols.
> 
> I get the same score in writing with you, so no advise there
> 
> Good luck !!!


Can you please share the template you use for RL & DI? I find difficult to remember the 'Repeat Sentence' also, but 'm doing well in 'Write from Dictation'!


----------



## vinay_1187

Taken my PTE today and seems all goes well,

Speaking : Level as usual i expect 90
Writing : 1 essay on ,Universities are offering degree courses on pop music and video gaming ? DO you agree if such courses are there in universities.

Medical technolgy is a blessing or curse.

Reading and Writing as usual.

Cheers


----------



## ffbigfans

e2 language all the way..

for repeat sentence, you don't need to repeat the exact same sentences. It is scored based on content, oral fluency and pronunciation. So don't lose score on fluency and pronunciation.



jnrstd said:


> Can you please share the template you use for RL & DI? I find difficult to remember the 'Repeat Sentence' also, but 'm doing well in 'Write from Dictation'!


----------



## Irene123

Hi everyone, 

I will have my exam on 25/06/2018. If you were me and got this result in score test what will you do in the next 8 days to get 79 for each task? 

PTE mock test A 16/06/2018 here are my results: 

Listening 61
Reading 63
Speaking 66
Writing 63

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 74
Pronunciation 50
Spelling 90
vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Real Test
21/03/2018 OS 66	L 62 R 66 S 72 W 68; G 62 OF 63 P 65 S 17 V 69 WD 84	
28/02/2018 OS 76	L 71 R 73 S 83 W 76; G 90 OF 87 P 68 S 90 V 77 WD 63	
10/01/2018 OS 63	L 61 R 62 S 52 W 73; G 62 OF 37 P 43 S 66 V88 WD 90	
04/12/2017 OS 70	L 69 R 67 S 64 W 75; G 65 OF 62 P 58 S 90 V 75 WD 90	
06/11/2017 OS 64	L 53 R 70 S 66 W 62; G 68 OF 58 P 64 S 65 V 55 WD 90	
04/10/2017 OS 63	L 67 R 57 S 56 W 67; G 81 OF 56 P 54 S 77 V 54 WD 90


----------



## Abhi

Irene123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will have my exam on 25/06/2018. If you were me and got this result in score test what will you do in the next 8 days to get 79 for each task?
> 
> PTE mock test A 16/06/2018 here are my results:
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 63
> Speaking 66
> Writing 63
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 74
> Pronunciation 50
> Spelling 90
> vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Real Test
> 21/03/2018 OS 66	L 62 R 66 S 72 W 68; G 62 OF 63 P 65 S 17 V 69 WD 84
> 28/02/2018 OS 76	L 71 R 73 S 83 W 76; G 90 OF 87 P 68 S 90 V 77 WD 63
> 10/01/2018 OS 63	L 61 R 62 S 52 W 73; G 62 OF 37 P 43 S 66 V88 WD 90
> 04/12/2017 OS 70	L 69 R 67 S 64 W 75; G 65 OF 62 P 58 S 90 V 75 WD 90
> 06/11/2017 OS 64	L 53 R 70 S 66 W 62; G 68 OF 58 P 64 S 65 V 55 WD 90
> 04/10/2017 OS 63	L 67 R 57 S 56 W 67; G 81 OF 56 P 54 S 77 V 54 WD 90


If I were in your shoes, I'll not attempt PTE in 8 days. I'll give myself at least 30-40 days till I get up to speed with practice. Your communication scores (LRSW) suggest that you need to focus your practice on all high scoring PTE item types. How many practice exams you have got left? B and C? 

How's your performance across the following item types?

Read Aloud
Repeat Sentence
Describe Image
Re-tell Lecture
Summarize Written Text
Write Essay
Re-order para
Reading - fill in blanks
Summarize Spoken Text
Write from Dictation


----------



## Irene123

nabhilash said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'll not attempt PTE in 8 days. I'll give myself at least 30-40 days till I get up to speed with practice. Your communication scores (LRSW) suggest that you need to focus your practice on all high scoring PTE item types. How many practice exams you have got left? B and C?
> 
> How's your performance across the following item types?
> 
> Read Aloud
> Repeat Sentence
> Describe Image
> Re-tell Lecture
> Summarize Written Text
> Write Essay
> Re-order para
> Reading - fill in blanks
> Summarize Spoken Text
> Write from Dictation




Thank you for your reply nabhilash:clap2:. I only have Test A now, should I try test B and test C as well? I was thinking to upload my recording but unable to do so. 

I answered all the questions on the mock test. I turned on my audiobook quite loud during my mock test A to imitate the situation in the real test. 


Read Aloud: read everything within 25 seconds

Repeat Sentence: Couldn't pick some words, but I spoke what I heard 

Describe Image : Intro + things in the diagram + highest lowest points + conclusion within 35-40seconds

Re-tell Lecture : intro + 20 keys words + conclusion.

Summarize Written Text : It was fine for me, the passage is short and easy to understand. I used linking words to form a sentence. 

Write Essay : intro + adv with example + disadv with example + conclusion, I used the synonym for keywords and complex sentences but didn't use difficult words. 

Re-order para : Done it before, 100% confident the answers are correct

Reading - fill in blanks: done most of them and guess a few of them. Drag and drop was harder for me.

Summarize Spoken Text : can understand the audio and took note for key points. wrote in 3 sentences with linking words.

Write from Dictation: didn't get some of the words.


----------



## mike129

Irene123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will have my exam on 25/06/2018. If you were me and got this result in score test what will you do in the next 8 days to get 79 for each task?
> 
> PTE mock test A 16/06/2018 here are my results:
> 
> Listening 61
> Reading 63
> Speaking 66
> Writing 63
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 74
> Pronunciation 50
> Spelling 90
> vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Real Test
> 21/03/2018 OS 66	L 62 R 66 S 72 W 68; G 62 OF 63 P 65 S 17 V 69 WD 84
> 28/02/2018 OS 76	L 71 R 73 S 83 W 76; G 90 OF 87 P 68 S 90 V 77 WD 63
> 10/01/2018 OS 63	L 61 R 62 S 52 W 73; G 62 OF 37 P 43 S 66 V88 WD 90
> 04/12/2017 OS 70	L 69 R 67 S 64 W 75; G 65 OF 62 P 58 S 90 V 75 WD 90
> 06/11/2017 OS 64	L 53 R 70 S 66 W 62; G 68 OF 58 P 64 S 65 V 55 WD 90
> 04/10/2017 OS 63	L 67 R 57 S 56 W 67; G 81 OF 56 P 54 S 77 V 54 WD 90


please take a paid course, you need professional feedback.


----------



## mavivj

ffbigfans said:


> you are so close in the mock test.
> 
> whats the problems that take you 12th attempts to cleared the PTE ?
> Thanks.


I started PTE-A from March 2017 and I wrote PTE-A on and off because of project works.
In last 2 months, I got ample time to concentrate on PTE preparation.

I wrote all these 3 official mocks on June 2018 only and within few days, I sat for original PTE-A exam.


----------



## mavivj

Hi ffbigfans,

I would suggest concentrating on LISTENING alone instead of skimming the answers or taking the notes for these question types (single/multiple answers & correct summary). Apply this technique during your practice sessions (mocks) itself and check whether this suits you.

If your listening score is LOW, you have to concentrate more on:

 Repeat Sentence
 Retell Lecture
 Summarise Spoken Text
 Write From Dictation

Your mock B & C scores:
09/6/2018 PTE-A Mock Test B (L/R/S/W) : 76/75/90/71
11/6/2018 PTE-A Mock Test C (L/R/S/W) : 75/81/85/77

On seeing these mock scores, I have guessed that you have to work more on "*Summarise Spoken Text*" (plz don't follow any template) & "*Write From Dictation*".




ffbigfans said:


> Hi mavivj,
> congratz on your result !!
> 
> do you mind to share how you improve your listening ?
> I dont see any improvement between my mock test B and C in listening and quite nervous about it. I think my weakest points are single answer, multiple answer, and highlight summary when the topic is really hard.


----------



## nerish

*Wenbo Tv is down*

Hi all,

I am unable to open wenbo tv,
Are you guys also facing the same issue, is any work around available there access it.
:juggle:


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi All,

Currently, I have e2language bronze subscription which is going to expire on feb/2018,
I would like to share my subscription with anyone who are interested to go for the e2language course for a decent price.
Any interested PTE aspirants can email me on bshekharqa at gmaildotcom


----------



## baracuda1121

Hi,

is there any free mock test available ?


----------



## Ag02

Hi All,

I finally attempted my first PTE exam and got attached results. I wanted to get 79+ in each section but missed it by some points. My question is why are my L/W/R scores low when my enabling scores are high. Anyone knows where I need to improve?

Scores from real PTE exam attached.


----------



## goal2019

Ag02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally attempted my first PTE exam and got attached results. I wanted to get 79+ in each section but missed it by some points. My question is why are my L/W/R scores low when my enabling scores are high. Anyone knows where I need to improve?
> 
> Scores from real PTE exam attached.


you are very close to reach 79. As enabling scores are good. As per my analysis the reason for low score in L/W/R is two question types. one is Write from dictation in Listening and fill in the blanks (dropdown) Reading and writing.Attempt again with short gap. you would achieve target.


----------



## Abhi

I second Mike's suggestion, to increase your chances of getting > 79 in each section you'll need professional coaching/feedback. Check E2Language Silver / Gold / Platinum packages that include Teacher consultations.

Further comments inline in red.



Irene123 said:


> Thank you for your reply nabhilash:clap2:. I only have Test A now, should I try test B and test C as well? I was thinking to upload my recording but unable to do so.
> 
> The more the merrier, I mean you should be able to gauge your readiness before the actual exam. I would go for 3 test practice pack - A, B and C.
> 
> I answered all the questions on the mock test. I turned on my audiobook quite loud during my mock test A to imitate the situation in the real test.
> 
> 
> Read Aloud: read everything within 25 seconds
> Reading time does not matter, although different sources say to finish Read Aloud within 20-30 seconds. The key is to read at your natural pace and rhythm, remember to read aloud with rising and falling intonations. Oral fluency and Pronunciation matter more than accent. To score high, don't speak in a monotone voice, do not regress, do not insert words and do not stop.
> 
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Couldn't pick some words, but I spoke what I heard
> This is a high scoring area especially for Speaking and Listening. If you are aiming at 79+ in L & S, you cant afford to lose out in this section. The key is to understand phrases and repeat the sentence back with the same stress and intonation as you hear. Remember not to change the meaning of the spoken words.
> 
> Describe Image : Intro + things in the diagram + highest lowest points + conclusion within 35-40seconds.
> 
> Nice, if you could do it all then brilliant, but remember that Oral Fluency and Pronunciation matter more than content.
> 
> Re-tell Lecture : intro + 20 keys words + conclusion.
> 
> I would suggest using a template, so that even if its a complicated topic, you have a structure to frame your response.
> 
> Summarize Written Text : It was fine for me, the passage is short and easy to understand. I used linking words to form a sentence.
> 
> In the actual exam, some SWTs are really hard...so try to get the essence of author's idea and write it in your own words by reading the passage at least 3-4 times.
> 
> Write Essay : intro + adv with example + disadv with example + conclusion, I used the synonym for keywords and complex sentences but didn't use difficult words.
> 
> Suggest using E2 Langauge template, go through their webinars in youtube to get an idea.
> 
> Re-order para : Done it before, 100% confident the answers are correct
> 
> Think again, it's a tricky item type...practice more.
> 
> Reading - fill in blanks: done most of them and guess a few of them. Drag and drop was harder for me.
> 
> Recommend going through the academic colocation list available at E2 language or the PTE website. If you can remember all word pairs then you are a genius
> 
> Summarize Spoken Text : can understand the audio and took note for key points. wrote in 3 sentences with linking words.
> 
> The strategy to use here is exactly the same for Retell lecture, but here you are writing as opposed to speaking. Template will be of great help.
> 
> Write from Dictation: didn't get some of the words.
> 
> Can't miss out on a full stop, a capitalization, or a period if you want to score high in L and W. You'll get almost all of these in actual exam with practice.


----------



## JG

Ag02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally attempted my first PTE exam and got attached results. I wanted to get 79+ in each section but missed it by some points. My question is why are my L/W/R scores low when my enabling scores are high. Anyone knows where I need to improve?
> 
> Scores from real PTE exam attached.


Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5

Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.

So the PTE journey.
01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,

12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.

09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.

02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me. 

Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
At last, came the final exam, 
19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.

This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure. 


The reason why I am putting this words again is that even if you are so close don't lose the grip. Because in the first exam I was 79 overall and missed reading and writing only, but in the next 5 exams I was unable to pass 75 throughout the period of one year so be careful and study well. Don't lose the grip.


----------



## Ag02

goal2019 said:


> you are very close to reach 79. As enabling scores are good. As per my analysis the reason for low score in L/W/R is two question types. one is Write from dictation in Listening and fill in the blanks (dropdown) Reading and writing.Attempt again with short gap. you would achieve target.


Thanks for your reply. Do I need to get these 2 questions 100% correct in order to pass 79 mark? One of my WFD was not completely correct but rest all were 100% correct. In case of dropdown fill in the blanks also there might be few mistakes.


----------



## IMG_SL

Ag02 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do I need to get these 2 questions 100% correct in order to pass 79 mark? One of my WFD was not completely correct but rest all were 100% correct. In case of dropdown fill in the blanks also there might be few mistakes.


I too got my second attempt results today, this one alomost an year after the first.
Had high enabling skills, except for pronunciation; 83, 79, 42, 88, 88, 90.
Score: LRSW, 65,78,76,60.
What really happened was I missed 2 WFDs completely.
In the first attempt I had very low enabling scores, however score was above 70.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

IMG_SL said:


> I too got my second attempt results today, this one alomost an year after the first.
> Had high enabling skills, except for pronunciation; 83, 79, 42, 88, 88, 90.
> Score: LRSW, 65,78,76,60.
> What really happened was I missed 2 WFDs completely.
> In the first attempt I had very low enabling scores, however score was above 70.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


What were your scores in your first PTE exam?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL

majjji said:


> What were your scores in your first PTE exam?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


LRSW 73,76,70,71

Enabling skills 67,65,61,50,70,81

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

IMG_SL said:


> LRSW 73,76,70,71
> 
> Enabling skills 67,65,61,50,70,81
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


I have seen you have been working on your immigration since long. I can't give you any tips based on your scores and enabling skills for each test as I have to give my first PTE somewhere in the next month. Nonetheless, I can say it with confidence that you are very close to 79+ and a little more effort in some of the trickiest parts could lead you to cross that barrier. 

Have you bought ptepractice official mock tests before sitting in your real exams? They help a lot in determining weak areas - which could be pernicious for your scores if not identified beforehand - where you need to really work hard. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL

majjji said:


> I have seen you have been working on your immigration since long. I can't give you any tips based on your scores and enabling skills for each test as I have to give my first PTE somewhere in the next month. Nonetheless, I can say it with confidence that you are very close to 79+ and a little more effort in some of the trickiest parts could lead you to cross that barrier.
> 
> Have you bought ptepractice official mock tests before sitting in your real exams? They help a lot in determining weak areas - which could be pernicious for your scores if not identified beforehand - where you need to really work hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks majjji for reply. I did the mock tests and ironically due to some tenchnical difficulties I couldn't answer 2 WFD there too.
Yes I have been in this process for long time. Some neutral periods and so on. Last june to august I had the opportunity to get the invitation with 65 points. Few Personal matters prevented me doing so. 
Never saw this coming from dibp side.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

IMG_SL said:


> Thanks majjji for reply. I did the mock tests and ironically due to some tenchnical difficulties I couldn't answer 2 WFD there too.
> Yes I have been in this process for long time. Some neutral periods and so on. Last june to august I had the opportunity to get the invitation with 65 points. Few Personal matters prevented me doing so.
> Never saw this coming from dibp side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Well I hope that new financial year 2018-19 will bring some new hope and rise in the invitations from 300 to at least 1000. However, these are all speculations. 

For 65 pointers, if DIBP starts giving ITAs to 65 and 70 pointers with an increase in the number of invitations, the backlog will start clearing from Oct 2017. Therefore, you can expect your invitation based on that time and this is when DIBP starts offering the ITAs in July 2018 first round. So, it's all upto your profile, age criterion and your points breakdown. The best move in the current condition is to move your points up to at least 75 and grab an ITA. And for this, for many - like me - the only hope is PTE 79+. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ag02

IMG_SL said:


> I too got my second attempt results today, this one alomost an year after the first.
> Had high enabling skills, except for pronunciation; 83, 79, 42, 88, 88, 90.
> Score: LRSW, 65,78,76,60.
> What really happened was I missed 2 WFDs completely.
> In the first attempt I had very low enabling scores, however score was above 70.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Looks like we need to get WFD 100% correct, if we need to cross 79 mark


----------



## IMG_SL

Ag02 said:


> Looks like we need to get WFD 100% correct, if we need to cross 79 mark


Yes, WFD itself not a big deal, but time management does. I never run short in listening section. 
Therefore never looked at timer. Even after noting down 2nd WFD question, timer stopped and I was so shocked.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi IMG_SL,
I will have my actual exam tomorrow.
Can you share in what section of listening you waste long time in ?
I never run out of time in mock test. will the time be same with mock test ?

Thanks.



IMG_SL said:


> Yes, WFD itself not a big deal, but time management does. I never run short in listening section.
> Therefore never looked at timer. Even after noting down 2nd WFD question, timer stopped and I was so shocked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL

ffbigfans said:


> Hi IMG_SL,
> I will have my actual exam tomorrow.
> Can you share in what section of listening you waste long time in ?
> I never run out of time in mock test. will the time be same with mock test ?
> 
> Thanks.


I took long time to select correct summary questions.
Yes, mock and real test have similar times. 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.praveen

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
> 25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
> 01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5
> 
> Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
> So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.
> 
> So the PTE journey.
> 01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
> After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
> Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
> 06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
> What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
> After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,
> 
> 12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
> Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.
> 
> 09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
> What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.
> 
> 02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
> I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me.
> 
> Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
> At last, came the final exam,
> 19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.
> 
> This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
> results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure.
> 
> 
> The reason why I am putting this words again is that even if you are so close don't lose the grip. Because in the first exam I was 79 overall and missed reading and writing only, but in the next 5 exams I was unable to pass 75 throughout the period of one year so be careful and study well. Don't lose the grip.


Thanks for your detailed story man. This inspires us to work more and more. This is my score. Looking for ways and means to swing back and win it
Speaking	Writing	reading Listening	Grammar	Oral Fluency	Pronunciation	Spelling	Vocabulary	Written Discourse
Date/S/W/R/L/Gram/OralFl/Pron/Spelling/Voca/WritDis
28-Apr	75	78	71	74	63	57	69	15	84	90
4-Jun	90	80	76	84	64	87	71	76	67	83
14-Jun	73	74	74	73	69	77	72	85	74	90


With this i can clearly understand that my average score is not improving and still is swinging around 75. Can you please help me?


----------



## JG

Ag02 said:


> Looks like we need to get WFD 100% correct, if we need to cross 79 mark


nO, exactly, because I tried b4 and I got 87 in listening in that exam I am sure I missed some words in WFD still I got 87.


----------



## JG

Chris.praveen said:


> Thanks for your detailed story man. This inspires us to work more and more. This is my score. Looking for ways and means to swing back and win it
> Speaking	Writing	reading Listening	Grammar	Oral Fluency	Pronunciation	Spelling	Vocabulary	Written Discourse
> Date/S/W/R/L/Gram/OralFl/Pron/Spelling/Voca/WritDis
> 28-Apr	75	78	71	74	63	57	69	15	84	90
> 4-Jun	90	80	76	84	64	87	71	76	67	83
> 14-Jun	73	74	74	73	69	77	72	85	74	90
> 
> 
> With this i can clearly understand that my average score is not improving and still is swinging around 75. Can you please help me?


Please consider this as my opinion only.

From your score, it is clear that you lost the second last exam by a few marks, so it's better for you to try the exam in the recent future may be that exam was little tough(or becoz you have lost your grip over the exam, continuous practise is an inevitable part of success). You know when you are near to your perfect score in PTE it is all about trial and error if you are a non-native speaker. Because the exam can be difficult and easy that all depend on our luck of that particular day. 
One example, I was struggling from reading section reorder para always, I never crossed 79 in all my 12 attempts including the mocks, still, I cleared in the last exam with 86 in reading. In my second last exam, I got all the reorder which I have seen in my package from pte support website but I got only 76 in that attempt. And in the next exam, I got completely unknow reorder never seen types, and I passed with 86. Overall, its sometime about your luck also, you may get easy or complex questions.
work hard and improve English every day and read every day give the exam one more try, you will ace it, friend. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sweta Jain

Hi,

My scores are lingering between the edge of a cliff :confused2: as below
L,R,S,W
73,82,75,76
79,77,88,76
81,80,77,82
76,77,90,72

Whats your take on https://www.pte-support.com/ ? 

Thanks


----------



## JG

*Don't worry be cool.*



Sweta Jain said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores are lingering between the edge of a cliff :confused2: as below
> L,R,S,W
> 73,82,75,76
> 79,77,88,76
> 81,80,77,82
> 76,77,90,72
> 
> Whats your take on https://www.pte-support.com/ ?
> 
> Thanks


Dear friend,

I certainly know the situation in which you are going through now. You look so close to the perfect scores, you are almost there. from your scores, I believe that you need to work on your writing section very well. It is a section of uncertainty. Can you tell me what method you are following e2 or steven? I think there is a problem in this section for you. For speaking you are perfect, just a matter of luck. Be careful on the reading and listening section. (Really this two sections frustrated me a lot). If you can send one essay in one topic I can certainly tell you what you have done as mistake. Hope this helps. Any doubts just I am always here for all PTE aspirants.


----------



## Prakash4551

josygeorge000 said:


> Please consider this as my opinion only.
> 
> From your score, it is clear that you lost the second last exam by a few marks, so it's better for you to try the exam in the recent future may be that exam was little tough(or becoz you have lost your grip over the exam, continuous practise is an inevitable part of success). You know when you are near to your perfect score in PTE it is all about trial and error if you are a non-native speaker. Because the exam can be difficult and easy that all depend on our luck of that particular day.
> One example, I was struggling from reading section reorder para always, I never crossed 79 in all my 12 attempts including the mocks, still, I cleared in the last exam with 86 in reading. In my second last exam, I got all the reorder which I have seen in my package from pte support website but I got only 76 in that attempt. And in the next exam, I got completely unknow reorder never seen types, and I passed with 86. Overall, its sometime about your luck also, you may get easy or complex questions.
> work hard and improve English every day and read every day give the exam one more try, you will ace it, friend. Hope this helps.


Dear Brothers,

I have tried my 4th attempt in PTE-A, but failed to score 65 in all modules.

Does anybody felt that IELTS is better than PTE ? Because most of them recommend PTE but i don't know i could not get through. Hence thought of attempt IELTS this time.

My PTE Score;
Speaking: 90
Writing:55
Listening:63
Reading 67

Please advise.

Thanks 
PK


----------



## JG

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> I have tried my 4th attempt in PTE-A, but failed to score 65 in all modules.
> 
> Does anybody felt that IELTS is better than PTE ? Because most of them recommend PTE but i don't know i could not get through. Hence thought of attempt IELTS this time.
> 
> My PTE Score;
> Speaking: 90
> Writing:55
> Listening:63
> Reading 67
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> PK


Give the scores of all exams.


----------



## vinay_1187

Just took my PTE last friday 3rd time and I am at edge and really feel sad for this.
S\W\R\L 88\78\78\81

Now I have to go through the whole ride again.


----------



## mahboob757

rahul199447 said:


> Listen to my speaking samples once and let me known what u r opinion is, I have shared the Google drive link
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FvPW0d6NEGOvYDwntmMPK4qOJ1J-9eQB/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> This guy got a 56 I can't get so low
> 
> https://youtu.be/Jmh4WjFsOBI
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

Below are my comments and suggestions, I'll update this post by adding comments. 
1. You spoke very fast in the 1st half, I'm pretty confident that the machine is finding a little difficult to catch the speech and accent. I may be wrong though. Checkout the free videos by Jay from E2Language on youtube for describe image.

2. You can make the beginning *precise* (so you don't need to speak fast) by saying, "*The image shown is* a combination of line & bar charts" instead of "*The image which is given in front of me is* a combination of a line chart and a bar chart". I say that because, we already know that we'll be given/shown an image, you really don't have to specify that explicitly, at least with that long sentence which kinda looks like a tongue twister. Let's try to make it as easy and simple as possible.

*I apologize if my comments hurt you/anyone else.*


----------



## Partha_Aus

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends, I would like to explain my route to success so that it might help someone.
> 25/06/2016 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 7.5.7.5/7.5/6
> 01/05/2017 - IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8.5/6/6.5
> 
> Then I started hearing about PTE, some people here said that it is easy to write PTE than IELTS.
> So I started studying PTE after my results came after one month from the second exam.
> 
> So the PTE journey.
> 01/07/2017 -Overall = 79; PTE - L/R/S/W = 84/70/86/77 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 65/73/68/85/82/90.
> After this, I thought it will be really easy for me to pass this exam because I got 8.5 in IELTS reading and went for the second exam.
> Woooooooooo, I was given a nice shock at that time.
> 06/08/2017 -Overall = 64; PTE - L/R/S/W = 54/72/76/57 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 79/73/66/67/83/79.
> What to tell, I missed WFD completely and one of the incorrect words question fully, this really demotivated me, especially at a time when I am having the budget problem because I was staying with my wife(she really want to go outside but I am stuck in the computer for study).
> After some time, my wife motivated me again, for another exam,
> 
> 12/11/2017 -Overall = 75; PTE - L/R/S/W = 71/76/80/72 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/66/80/89/87/90.
> Wooooooo tired really. Next month I was planning to go for a leave to my home country India. So I tried another exam on my last date to India. Here it is.
> 
> 09/12/2017 -Overall = 82; PTE - L/R/S/W = 85/74/89/84 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/79/79/88/90/90.
> What to tell, just missed by 5 in reading alone, man you can't really understand my situation. Then, because of my leave, I postponed my exam. So by the end of January 2018, I forgot almost 75% again about the exam. But I decided not to quit. I know I am Josy I can do it. This was the words in my heart at that time. Took 3 months again to study well and come into the old pace and attempted again.
> 
> 02/05/2018 -Overall = 78; PTE - L/R/S/W = 74/80/77/79 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 84/64/65/42/68/90.
> I was almost ready to give up, no money man really, the budget problem was concerning me.
> 
> Again my wife motivated me, to write again. I know I was so close. because my reading improved for the first time. (Really if you are failing at reading then, it will take a hell lot of time to improve this section). Believe it or not, it is very difficult to improve the score in reading section easily. I will tell you this on a different page. (Rescheduled the exam 2 times in a row)
> At last, came the final exam,
> 19/05/2018 -Overall = 90; PTE - L/R/S/W = 86/87/90/90 & G/O/P/S/V/W = 90/86/85/83/90/90.
> 
> This result was really important for me because my budget was really close. I wrote this exam in Dubai, UAE, on TEPTH center, on evening 5 30 after my work, too crowded but believe me no disturbance of sound at all, since we are at 3 vacant seats away from each one. Not like JNS center sitting next to each other. No disturbance at all. (This really helped me a lot).
> results did not come until next day evening 4 pm at which normally I leave office. When I reached home, I got the mail, too confused to open because of my and my wives tension. She told not to open on phone. We opened, we saw, the magical figure.
> 
> 
> The reason why I am putting this words again is that even if you are so close don't lose the grip. Because in the first exam I was 79 overall and missed reading and writing only, but in the next 5 exams I was unable to pass 75 throughout the period of one year so be careful and study well. Don't lose the grip.


HI, This is the perfect outcome of sheer determination. Appreciate it. Gives me strength. Thanks..


----------



## shekar.ym

got my PTE-A results: overall 84

L: 84
R: 82:
S:90
W:79

I only followed E2 Language videos and strategy..Thanks to E2 Language Jay.. he is an really an expert.


----------



## Sweta Jain

Thank you Sir, I am following e2..i will post one of my essay, also did u subscribe for PTE-Support.com? is it worth?


----------



## shekar.ym

Sweta Jain said:


> Thank you Sir, I am following e2..i will post one of my essay, also did u subscribe for PTE-Support.com? is it worth?


i subscribed for their bronze package...and it was really helpful...but E2 Language Youtube videos are enough with a bit of practice


----------



## rahul199447

mahboob757 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Below are my comments and suggestions, I'll update this post by adding comments.
> 1. You spoke very fast in the 1st half, I'm pretty confident that the machine is finding a little difficult to catch the speech and accent. I may be wrong though. Checkout the free videos by Jay from E2Language on youtube for describe image.
> 
> 2. You can make the beginning *precise* (so you don't need to speak fast) by saying, "*The image shown is* a combination of line & bar charts" instead of "*The image which is given in front of me is* a combination of a line chart and a bar chart". I say that because, we already know that we'll be given/shown an image, you really don't have to specify that explicitly, at least with that long sentence which kinda looks like a tongue twister. Let's try to make it as easy and simple as possible.
> 
> *I apologize if my comments hurt you/anyone else.*


They don't hurt anyone, you mean to say if I speak slowly the problem is going to be solved, you feel there is a problem with my overall English and the way I speak or it s just the pace? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pallavid

*Confused with the shocking result*

Hi guys , 
I need a serious help . I gave my 1st PTE attempt on 16th June .But the results are shocking as compared to the official mock test result
Below are the details

*PTE Official Mock Test C on 10 Th june*
Communicative Skills
Listening 63
Reading 73
Speaking 71
Writing 64

Enabling Skills
Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 62
Pronunciation 61
Spelling 49
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 53

*PTE actual Test on 16th June*
Communicative Skills
Listening 56
Reading 56
Speaking 37
Writing 69

Enabling Skills
Grammar 73
Oral Fluency 14
Pronunciation 17
Spelling 44
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 55

I need 50 marks each for claiming partner's skill points.

Please help me understanding what might have gone wrong.
The only difference among above two was , in actual test , I kept my volume bit low. Did that cost me this low score? 


Thanks 
Pallavi


----------



## ffbigfans

*Pte*

Just done my first attempt of PTE.

In SWT, i did stupid mistake of typing welfare instead of warfare and i miss one quotation mark, typing "xxx instead of "xxx". Just realise it in the last 2 seconds. 

In reading, I was rushing in the last couple of the questions. The time is certainly different compared to mock test, cause i never run out of time in mock test. strict time management is imperative. I only got 31 min for all the reading sections, whereas in mock test i got around 40 min if i remember correctly.

I am really disappointed with my exam, def worse than my mock test.
Will try again in July after evaluating the quota condition.


----------



## JG

pallavid said:


> Hi guys ,
> I need a serious help . I gave my 1st PTE attempt on 16th June .But the results are shocking as compared to the official mock test result
> Below are the details
> 
> *PTE Official Mock Test C on 10 Th june*
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 73
> Speaking 71
> Writing 64
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> *PTE actual Test on 16th June*
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 56
> Reading 56
> Speaking 37
> Writing 69
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 14
> Pronunciation 17
> Spelling 44
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 55
> 
> I need 50 marks each for claiming partner's skill points.
> 
> Please help me understanding what might have gone wrong.
> The only difference among above two was , in actual test , I kept my volume bit low. Did that cost me this low score?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Pallavi


why dont you share some of your audios and scripts here.


----------



## majjji

ffbigfans said:


> Just done my first attempt of PTE.
> 
> In SWT, i did stupid mistake of typing welfare instead of warfare and i miss one quotation mark, typing "xxx instead of "xxx". Just realise it in the last 2 seconds.
> 
> In reading, I was rushing in the last couple of the questions. The time is certainly different compared to mock test, cause i never run out of time in mock test. strict time management is imperative. I only got 31 min for all the reading sections, whereas in mock test i got around 40 min if i remember correctly.
> 
> I am really disappointed with my exam, def worse than my mock test.
> Will try again in July after evaluating the quota condition.


Hi ffbigfans,

Good to see you have completed your real test. I think you should not worry about one punctuation and spelling mistake. It won't be noxious for your writing score. I have seen results with as low as 15 and 21 in spelling and still the writing score was 85 and 81. It all depends on how have you performed on each individual writing question. 

As far as time is concerned, yes it's true and I've heard that time count in real test is a bit different as compared to the mocks. Seniors can shed some light on it as well.

I hope you'll get great scores. Don't worry about small mistakes. Be calm. 

I will book my pte exam in July too. Wish me good luck. Just can't book earlier as I'm still not confident enough of scoring 79+ in each. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Thanks majjji for the kind words.

got my first PTE result

Listening 72
Reading 82
Speaking 88
Writing 70

Grammar 72
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 77
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 69

Listening really stabbing me in the back. I think i did summarize spoken text and write from dictation well enough, better than my mock when i got 76.

I mess up one of SWT so my writing score quite low. I might also improve my essay. I use steven template and might as well try another way to get 90 in writing. Will hit the mock test again.

Any advise anyone ? Thanks..



majjji said:


> Hi ffbigfans,
> 
> Good to see you have completed your real test. I think you should not worry about one punctuation and spelling mistake. It won't be noxious for your writing score. I have seen results with as low as 15 and 21 in spelling and still the writing score was 85 and 81. It all depends on how have you performed on each individual writing question.
> 
> As far as time is concerned, yes it's true and I've heard that time count in real test is a bit different as compared to the mocks. Seniors can shed some light on it as well.
> 
> I hope you'll get great scores. Don't worry about small mistakes. Be calm.
> 
> I will book my pte exam in July too. Wish me good luck. Just can't book earlier as I'm still not confident enough of scoring 79+ in each.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

ffbigfans said:


> Thanks majjji for the kind words.
> 
> got my first PTE result
> 
> Listening 72
> Reading 82
> Speaking 88
> Writing 70
> 
> Grammar 72
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 77
> Vocabulary 68
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> Listening really stabbing me in the back. I think i did summarize spoken text and write from dictation well enough, better than my mock when i got 76.
> 
> I mess up one of SWT so my writing score quite low. I might also improve my essay. I use steven template and might as well try another way to get 90 in writing. Will hit the mock test again.
> 
> Any advise anyone ? Thanks..


I think for writing section you are not writing into the exact question. It can be a reason for the reduced score in Writing. You cant bklame steven template b coz I got 90 with that template alone.


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> I think for writing section you are not writing into the exact question. It can be a reason for the reduced score in Writing. You cant bklame steven template b coz I got 90 with that template alone.


Can you please share the Stevan Template which i can use for my wiriting exam !


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Can you please share the Stevan Template which i can use for my wiriting exam !


there are three templates that you can purchase from stevens website, it was a paid form. so how can I share such an item here in public?


----------



## insider580

bssanthosh47 said:


> Can you please share the Stevan Template which i can use for my wiriting exam !


Go to his website and download it for free. 

As soon as you put your email address, a copy gets copied on your machine.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

bssanthosh47 said:


> Can you please share the Stevan Template which i can use for my wiriting exam !


Why are you after template? Learn method and you will do good. Template may not work always, but method will.


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> there are three templates that you can purchase from stevens website, it was a paid form. so how can I share such an item here in public?


it is paid is it !! i did not know that . Anyways thanks for your reply .. cheers mate .


----------



## bssanthosh47

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Why are you after template? Learn method and you will do good. Template may not work always, but method will.


totally agreed  :clap2:


----------



## JG

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Why are you after template? Learn method and you will do good. Template may not work always, but method will.


But taking into consideration the template worked for a lot of people including me to secure 90 in writing means it is of good use. People who do not have good control over English is fully recommended to try his template. Of course there are other methods.


----------



## mahboob757

rahul199447 said:


> They don't hurt anyone, you mean to say if I speak slowly the problem is going to be solved, you feel there is a problem with my overall English and the way I speak or it s just the pace?
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


How about you checking your work, just like actors like to practice in front of mirror, try listening to your audio multiple times, try to figure how you can convey the message without so many words, because for sure, you spoke a lot of words. You could've gotten almost similar marks by speaking less, which could help improve the accent. Also, try to practice on ptestudy.com, see how their answer is different from yours.


----------



## jpss

bssanthosh47 said:


> it is paid is it !! i did not know that . Anyways thanks for your reply .. cheers mate .


Hi Santhosh,

A member 'Eashwar' shared this template along with other practice materials in google drive in this thread. Try if you are able to find that, otherwise Private message me your email id and I will send it to you.

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47

jpss said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> A member 'Eashwar' shared this template along with other practice materials in google drive in this thread. Try if you are able to find that, otherwise Private message me your email id and I will send it to you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi jpss,

I just dropped my mail id to you in private message .

Thank you so much for reaching out to help . Much appreciated buddy :clap2:


----------



## karanje.ashish

jpss said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> A member 'Eashwar' shared this template along with other practice materials in google drive in this thread. Try if you are able to find that, otherwise Private message me your email id and I will send it to you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Santhosh,


Can you please share the same template with me as well as I'm preparing for PTE-A too?

Many thanks in advance

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

karanje.ashish said:


> jpss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> A member 'Eashwar' shared this template along with other practice materials in google drive in this thread. Try if you are able to find that, otherwise Private message me your email id and I will send it to you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> 
> Can you please share the same template with me as well as I'm preparing for PTE-A too?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can u please share with me also the essay template ?


----------



## JG

Guys, 
The following is my opinion, I followed this also with steven template.
for an essay, this can be a simple format always can be followed. (4 paragraphs)

General words relating to the topic + paraphrasing of the question + your opinion(agree/disagree).

Topic sentence. + supporting point + example+ additional supporting point(Moreover/ Additionally/ In addition) + Conclude the sentence( This should confirm the topic sentence by somehow). 

Same format in the 3rd paragraph, with supporting or against a point(This should be another supporting point against the question if you are supporting or if you are against then take the first word as However,..........). If you are supporting please say the same conclusion in the above sentence in different words. Or else, you should say as the conclusion that this point is irrelevant/invalid because it will have a negative impact on a society.

In conclusion, while people may vary in their opinion, I agree/disagree(my opinion is that.......)


Hope this will help someone.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Guys ,

I havent received the mail yet . if and once i do receive i will share 

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## molaboy

guys,

where can I find basic templates for describe image section?


----------



## karanje.ashish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I havent received the mail yet . if and once i do receive i will share
> 
> Kind Regards
> Santhosh


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale

Hello Guys,

While speaking, how loud should I speak? normal or louder?


----------



## rahul199447

Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanje.ashish

Hi

Just wanted to know if we can email in personal ping?

If yes PM feature is not allowing me to send my email to the desired member, it says you do not have permission to send the message.

Can you pls assist on that?


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanje.ashish

Great score, congratulations!!!

How did you prepare yourself to achieve that score?? What material have you used for practise? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

karanje.ashish said:


> Great score, congratulations!!!
> 
> How did you prepare yourself to achieve that score?? What material have you used for practise?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


E2 language and the feedback provided by you guys in this forum, thanks to all who took time out of their busy schedules to help me, glad I passed it the first time and I can totally empathize with those have had multiple attempts to achieve this. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

rahul199447 said:


> E2 language and the feedback provided by you guys in this forum, thanks to all who took time out of their busy schedules to help me, glad I passed it the first time and I can totally empathize with those have had multiple attempts to achieve this.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Did you miss any word or even minor mistakes in repeat sentence? I found myself having hard time to cope 100% everything in the repeat sentence and it affects my listening score badly. Though I got 90 in speaking but only 73 in listening.


----------



## rahul199447

hoandang said:


> Did you miss any word or even minor mistakes in repeat sentence? I found myself having hard time to cope 100% everything in the repeat sentence and it affects my listening score badly. Though I got 90 in speaking but only 73 in listening.


No I didn't, full concentration on the audio after giving the test yesterday at 12pm I was sure that I would fail the reading section, but turns out the other way 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

rahul199447 said:


> No I didn't, full concentration on the audio after giving the test yesterday at 12pm I was sure that I would fail the reading section, but turns out the other way
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


hectic bro, congratulations by the way. I reckon you scored high in Reading because you did well in Read Aloud which carries a lot of marks for reading.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi guys,
If i create a diff account in ptepractice for mock test, will i get a different questions ?
Still struggling with listening and writing score.

Thanks..


----------



## ffbigfans

Congratz rahul..it was indeed a microphone problem on the mock test.



rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi hoandang,
i have the same problems with yours, always get low score in listening, which confuse me whether its my problem in SST or sections in speaking. But if you check rahul mock test score when he scored badly in speaking, he still got high score in listening. Can it be repeat sentences and retell lecture not contribute highly to listening ?



hoandang said:


> Did you miss any word or even minor mistakes in repeat sentence? I found myself having hard time to cope 100% everything in the repeat sentence and it affects my listening score badly. Though I got 90 in speaking but only 73 in listening.


----------



## Abhi

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, hard work paid off! So it was a mic issue afterall  

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

nabhilash said:


> Congratulations, hard work paid off! So it was a mic issue afterall
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thanks for your guidance BTW 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447

rahul199447 said:


> Thanks for your guidance BTW
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I think scoring full marks in all the other three made up for my weakness in reading section. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


congrats bro...good luck


----------



## mahboob757

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats Rahul! Enabling Skills are flawless. :clap2:


----------



## jpss

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Wow, what a great score!

Eventually, this has put an end to all your worries and confusions.

I see this as an example scenario for those who are failing but they believe they are capable to score what they want, to give it a shot a real exam rather being under stress and puzzling.

All the best for your further steps.


----------



## netrity

Hi guys, i had my exam last Wednesday and my score is still not available, when i click in the score reports shows only the status as TAKEN, only taken... is this normal¿


----------



## poxy2325

i am planning to retake the PTE , can the learned members advice what area i have to focus on Listening and Writing.

thanks
Ahmad


----------



## JG

poxy2325 said:


> i am planning to retake the PTE , can the learned members advice what area i have to focus on Listening and Writing.
> 
> thanks
> Ahmad


It is perfectly clear that you need a lot of work on your writing section and listening section. From your scores, I believe that the low score in spelling mostly contributed less score in WR though u need work on ur grammar and WD as well. So practice with Grammarly extension on and you can see the difference. Try googling most misspelled words and practice them. 
For listening, the obvious answer is to practice and listen to podcasts and try to grasp the meaning you will do it well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

netrity said:


> Hi guys, i had my exam last Wednesday and my score is still not available, when i click in the score reports shows only the status as TAKEN, only taken... is this normal¿


It happens sometime. Nothing to worry much.. It'll be available in few days. You may call their helpline and check.


----------



## ptepreparation

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,
How did you prepared for Fill in the blanks type questions?


----------



## baracuda1121

Hi,

Are we allowed to open notepad on the computer where we are giving pte a exam ?


----------



## ffbigfans

nope..you can't open other apps other than the exam app..



baracuda1121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are we allowed to open notepad on the computer where we are giving pte a exam ?


----------



## rahul199447

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Rahul,
> How did you prepared for Fill in the blanks type questions?


Lol, there is no preparing for that you either know or you don't, to be honest it totally depends on your command of the language. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragurajesh

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Today i did my mock test i got only 10 in pronunciation, This is the 5th mock test and 2 real exams i got the same score. Kindly help me to break this.


----------



## mahboob757

ragurajesh said:


> Today i did my mock test i got only 10 in pronunciation, This is the 5th mock test and 2 real exams i got the same score. Kindly help me to break this.


Would you please record an audio and share, so we can help to rectify some of your mistakes? Try reading the 1st read aloud para from ptestudy.com.

https://ptestudy.com/speaking/read-alound/


----------



## MustafaAdil

Hello to all nice people 

I just attempted Mock Test A and here are the scores:

Listening: 66
Reading: 67
Speaking: 85
Writing: 65

I need to ask you all that which question type I should practice more to score further in listening, reading and writing??


----------



## mahboob757

MustafaAdil said:


> Hello to all nice people
> 
> I just attempted Mock Test A and here are the scores:
> 
> Listening: 66
> Reading: 67
> Speaking: 85
> Writing: 65
> 
> I need to ask you all that which question type I should practice more to score further in listening, reading and writing??


Hi Mustafa,

Please checkout the attached pic for Question type and weight it carries. Realize that, this is not 100%, depends on how many questions you get for a specific type, ex: the Attention on right clearly says that if we get 1 Essay, it's 11 marks, and if we get 2, it'll be of 25 marks weight.

Practice more the question types which carry more marks, without demeaning others if you want to score 79+ in each.


----------



## PteEnthu

Hey Guys. Finallyyyyy i hv done it 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀
79+ in all sections, now i can apply for PR 😌😌

Thanks everyone for support n guidance. ✌

Also, i have pte platinum kit (. mock tests) and e2 language 1 month subscription. If you are willing to buy it then pm me 🙂

Thanks everyone ))))


----------



## kooshan

mahboob757 said:


> MustafaAdil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all nice people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just attempted Mock Test A and here are the scores:
> 
> Listening: 66
> Reading: 67
> Speaking: 85
> Writing: 65
> 
> I need to ask you all that which question type I should practice more to score further in listening, reading and writing??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mustafa,
> 
> Please checkout the attached pic for Question type and weight it carries. Realize that, this is not 100%, depends on how many questions you get for a specific type, ex: the Attention on right clearly says that if we get 1 Essay, it's 11 marks, and if we get 2, it'll be of 25 marks weight.
> 
> Practice more the question types which carry more marks, without demeaning others if you want to score 79+ in each.
Click to expand...

I missed half of the repeat sentence but got 78 at speaking in real test.
It seems speaking is no longer the hardest section in PTE.
Do you think this marking criteria is still valid ?


----------



## mahboob757

kooshan said:


> I missed half of the repeat sentence but got 78 at speaking in real test.
> It seems speaking is no longer the hardest section in PTE.
> Do you think this marking criteria is still valid ?


Repeat Sentence carries marks in both Listening and Speaking, if your speaking (oral fluency and pronunciation) was good, you might've got marks for speaking, but not full marks in listening if you didn't get the full content right. Makes sense?


----------



## kooshan

mahboob757 said:


> Repeat Sentence carries marks in both Listening and Speaking, if your speaking (oral fluency and pronunciation) was good, you might've got marks for speaking, but not full marks in listening if you didn't get the full content right. Makes sense?


Thanks that makes sense.
There was a first time test taker who was shouting loudly that I couldn't hear much.


----------



## jolt2018

I have given my Pearson mock test A a couple of weeks back and mock B yesterday. Here are my scores:

Mock Test A B
Listening 82 90
Reading 67 83
Speaking 67 90
Writing 80 90

My enabling scores for Mock B were all 90, except for pronunciation - which was 35! I wonder how I still managed to get 90 in speaking with such a poor score in pronunciation.

I found Mock B to be fairly easy except for the Fill in the Blanks questions (which were quite tricky). I have my real test tomorrow and I hope and pray everything goes well! Wish me luck guys.


----------



## JG

jolt2018 said:


> I have given my Pearson mock test A a couple of weeks back and mock B yesterday. Here are my scores:
> 
> Mock Test A B
> Listening 82 90
> Reading 67 83
> Speaking 67 90
> Writing 80 90
> 
> My enabling scores for Mock B were all 90, except for pronunciation - which was 35! I wonder how I still managed to get 90 in speaking with such a poor score in pronunciation.
> 
> I found Mock B to be fairly easy except for the Fill in the Blanks questions (which were quite tricky). I have my real test tomorrow and I hope and pray everything goes well! Wish me luck guys.



I think with these scores in mock tests you will easily pass 79 mark


----------



## saifyusuf

Hi Guys,
Ive been one of the many quiet ones on the forum for 2 months reading posts from the beginning of the thread until now. I have learnt a lot from the test takers here who have shared their experience making it easier or probably improving our adapting ability for the PTE. A Big Thank you to all who have been through the agonizing and frustrating hours of study for the PTE and not giving up, Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the exam and making us aware about it. 
So, I wrote the IELTS 2 times and was falling short of 0.5 every time in one of the sections ( As usual ) which directed me to PTE and i prepared for PTE for 45 days while working 12 hours a day, which didnt make it easier anyways, I wrote the PTE yesterday and got my results today it was my first attempt and i scored 
L:87
R:90
S:90
W:90
With an overall score of 89. Got my results within 24 hours.

Firstly, IELTS is a scam and people should run away from it. Secondly, Thanks to all on the forum who have helped and if anyone wants inspiration go through this thread from the first page- the first 100-200 pages helped a lot. DONT GIVE UP. YOU CAN MAKE THIS HAPPEN. All the very best to all the test takers and the people who are struggling i really wish you clear this exam and come out a winner. 

Cheers !


----------



## vincyf1

saifyusuf said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ive been one of the many quiet ones on the forum for 2 months reading posts from the beginning of the thread until now. I have learnt a lot from the test takers here who have shared their experience making it easier or probably improving our adapting ability for the PTE. A Big Thank you to all who have been through the agonizing and frustrating hours of study for the PTE and not giving up, Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the exam and making us aware about it.
> So, I wrote the IELTS 2 times and was falling short of 0.5 every time in one of the sections ( As usual ) which directed me to PTE and i prepared for PTE for 45 days while working 12 hours a day, which didnt make it easier anyways, I wrote the PTE yesterday and got my results today it was my first attempt and i scored
> L:87
> R:90
> S:90
> W:90
> With an overall score of 89. Got my results within 24 hours.
> 
> Firstly, IELTS is a scam and people should run away from it. Secondly, Thanks to all on the forum who have helped and if anyone wants inspiration go through this thread from the first page- the first 100-200 pages helped a lot. DONT GIVE UP. YOU CAN MAKE THIS HAPPEN. All the very best to all the test takers and the people who are struggling i really wish you clear this exam and come out a winner.
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations on your score! 
All the Best with your PR Journey! :thumb:


----------



## PteEnthu

Hey Guyz, 
I have cleared exam as well and got 79+
Finally, i can apply for PR 😀😀😀✌
Thanks everyone for valuable information..

Also, i m selling PTE practice mock tests for cheaper price.
Let me know if you are interested to buy.


----------



## ragurajesh

mahboob757 said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i did my mock test i got only 10 in pronunciation, This is the 5th mock test and 2 real exams i got the same score. Kindly help me to break this.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please record an audio and share, so we can help to rectify some of your mistakes? Try reading the 1st read aloud para from ptestudy.com.
> 
> https://ptestudy.com/speaking/read-alound/
Click to expand...

Please help to improve i am looking 65+

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5llzPjBoh9qWDRNTWpEZHBha2VjTG5UZXh4Qjh0aFpmZDFn/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## AP SINGH

saifyusuf said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ive been one of the many quiet ones on the forum for 2 months reading posts from the beginning of the thread until now. I have learnt a lot from the test takers here who have shared their experience making it easier or probably improving our adapting ability for the PTE. A Big Thank you to all who have been through the agonizing and frustrating hours of study for the PTE and not giving up, Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the exam and making us aware about it.
> So, I wrote the IELTS 2 times and was falling short of 0.5 every time in one of the sections ( As usual ) which directed me to PTE and i prepared for PTE for 45 days while working 12 hours a day, which didnt make it easier anyways, I wrote the PTE yesterday and got my results today it was my first attempt and i scored
> L:87
> R:90
> S:90
> W:90
> With an overall score of 89. Got my results within 24 hours.
> 
> Firstly, IELTS is a scam and people should run away from it. Secondly, Thanks to all on the forum who have helped and if anyone wants inspiration go through this thread from the first page- the first 100-200 pages helped a lot. DONT GIVE UP. YOU CAN MAKE THIS HAPPEN. All the very best to all the test takers and the people who are struggling i really wish you clear this exam and come out a winner.
> 
> Cheers !


Heartiest congratulations and all the best for future endeavors...

Could you please give some tips on SWT and WFD...


----------



## mahboob757

ragurajesh said:


> Please help to improve i am looking 65+
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5llzPjBoh9qWDRNTWpEZHBha2VjTG5UZXh4Qjh0aFpmZDFn/view?usp=drivesdk


Hi Ragurajesh,

Please do not get offended by my comments. A considerable part of your pronunciation is influenced by your mother tongue (I'm not disrespecting your mother tongue), I don't know how much is it effecting your pronunciation score. I don't know what the best solution for that is.

But, for sure, your oral fluency might be getting messed up by those long pauses in the middle, even when there are no commas or full stops. I think you'll need to speak a bit faster. Also, *please don't wait for 9 seconds before speaking*, after the recording has started, the recorder will be turned off if you don't speak for 3 or 5 seconds.

I'll let the gurus chime in.


----------



## ragurajesh

mahboob757 said:


> ragurajesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help to improve i am looking 65+
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5llzPjBoh9qWDRNTWpEZHBha2VjTG5UZXh4Qjh0aFpmZDFn/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ragurajesh,
> 
> Please do not get offended by my comments. A considerable part of your pronunciation is influenced by your mother tongue (I'm not disrespecting your mother tongue), I don't know how much is it effecting your pronunciation score. I don't know what the best solution for that is.
> 
> But, for sure, your oral fluency might be getting messed up by those long pauses in the middle, even when there are no commas or full stops. I think you'll need to speak a bit faster. Also, *please don't wait for 9 seconds before speaking*, after the recording has started, the recorder will be turned off if you don't speak for 3 or 5 seconds.
> 
> I'll let the gurus chime in.
Click to expand...



Thanks for your valuable feed back, i am following e2 language, previously i was reading very fast, based on one to one session tutor advised to go slowly, i agree there was a bis pause in the beginning it was due to my headset , i will start reading bit fast if there is no full stop or coma, once again thanks much to fix my issues, i will practice more with redaloid. Is there any other tool can convert my voice to text, so that I can use it for mu practice. Please suggest. Once again thanks.


----------



## zain1990

Hi Guys,

I was looking for a valuable suggestion. I had attempted five times PTE-A, Unfortunately always get 7 each in listening and writing. Tried really hard, always failed to get 8 each. Please look at this result and share some suggestion what I have to do further. Is it better to join the institute to boost marks and keep practising, although I had watched all youtube lectures, used essay template etc. 

1st Attempt: S 65 R 55 L 40 W 60 
2nd Attempt: S 81 R 71 L 61 W 66
3rd Attempt: S 84 R 75 L 69 W 70
4th Attempt: S 85 R 80 L 61 W 66
5th Attempt: S 90 R 75 L 69 W 67


----------



## JG

zain1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for a valuable suggestion. I had attempted five times PTE-A, Unfortunately always get 7 each in listening and writing. Tried really hard, always failed to get 8 each. Please look at this result and share some suggestion what I have to do further. Is it better to join the institute to boost marks and keep practising, although I had watched all youtube lectures, used essay template etc.
> 
> 1st Attempt: S 65 R 55 L 40 W 60
> 2nd Attempt: S 81 R 71 L 61 W 66
> 3rd Attempt: S 84 R 75 L 69 W 70
> 4th Attempt: S 85 R 80 L 61 W 66
> 5th Attempt: S 90 R 75 L 69 W 67


Yes, it is better to have a guide for the exam with these scores, they can easily understand what your mistakes are.


----------



## jjeon

zain1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for a valuable suggestion. I had attempted five times PTE-A, Unfortunately always get 7 each in listening and writing. Tried really hard, always failed to get 8 each. Please look at this result and share some suggestion what I have to do further. Is it better to join the institute to boost marks and keep practising, although I had watched all youtube lectures, used essay template etc.
> 
> 1st Attempt: S 65 R 55 L 40 W 60
> 2nd Attempt: S 81 R 71 L 61 W 66
> 3rd Attempt: S 84 R 75 L 69 W 70
> 4th Attempt: S 85 R 80 L 61 W 66
> 5th Attempt: S 90 R 75 L 69 W 67


I can see how your listening and writing scores are consistent, there is a potential problem with using templates for SST and Re-tell lecture or even SWT.

Remember, it is okay to use templates if you are aiming 65points but if your goal is 79+ you have to understand adding more details to your answers, for example in your SST, is better than using templates to use up space of 30 - 40 words. When listening to audio, try to listen very carefully and grasp all the small details and ADD IT as well as the key topic. This may be difficult at first but as you practice you can easily fill up the answer of around 60 words just containing details. So, forget about the template! This will boost your score. You may need to work on repeat sentence if you cannot get at least half of the sentence correctly, same for the write from dictation question type. Try to aim for 80-90% accuracy.

Good luck!


----------



## mahboob757

jjeon said:


> I can see how your listening and writing scores are consistent, there is a potential problem with using templates for SST and Re-tell lecture or even SWT.
> 
> Remember, it is okay to use templates if you are aiming 65points but if your goal is 79+ you have to understand adding more details to your answers, for example in your SST, is better than using templates to use up space of 30 - 40 words. When listening to audio, try to listen very carefully and grasp all the small details and ADD IT as well as the key topic. This may be difficult at first but as you practice you can easily fill up the answer of around 60 words just containing details. So, forget about the template! This will boost your score. You may need to work on repeat sentence if you cannot get at least half of the sentence correctly, same for the write from dictation question type. Try to aim for 80-90% accuracy.
> 
> Good luck!


Zain,

I agree with JJeon, about using templates for 65+ score. In Summarize Spoken Text, scribble as many words (nouns, adjectives, verbs, adverbs or reasons, problems, main points) as possible on the given note pad, when listening to a lecture, use most of them in the summary, and few heavy words and sentence formation types from the template, such as the beginning "The talk delineates..." and the end "this .... is instrumental indeed." Apart from that, everything should be from the notes you got.

Important: Sometimes it becomes difficult to scribble, try to remember as much as you just heard.

Try to follow the same rule for Re-tell lecture. That's the method I followed and got my scores.

Hope there is someone out there who agrees!


----------



## AP SINGH

mahboob757 said:


> jjeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how your listening and writing scores are consistent, there is a potential problem with using templates for SST and Re-tell lecture or even SWT.
> 
> Remember, it is okay to use templates if you are aiming 65points but if your goal is 79+ you have to understand adding more details to your answers, for example in your SST, is better than using templates to use up space of 30 - 40 words. When listening to audio, try to listen very carefully and grasp all the small details and ADD IT as well as the key topic. This may be difficult at first but as you practice you can easily fill up the answer of around 60 words just containing details. So, forget about the template! This will boost your score. You may need to work on repeat sentence if you cannot get at least half of the sentence correctly, same for the write from dictation question type. Try to aim for 80-90% accuracy.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zain,
> 
> I agree with JJeon, about using templates for 65+ score. In Summarize Spoken Text, scribble as many words (nouns, adjectives, verbs, adverbs or reasons, problems, main points) as possible on the given note pad, when listening to a lecture, use most of them in the summary, and few heavy words and sentence formation types from the template, such as the beginning "The talk delineates..." and the end "this .... is instrumental indeed." Apart from that, everything should be from the notes you got.
> 
> Important: Sometimes it becomes difficult to scribble, try to remember as much as you just heard.
> 
> Try to follow the same rule for Re-tell lecture. That's the method I followed and got my scores.
> 
> Hope there is someone out there who agrees!
Click to expand...

Regarding ur last line of the template , what do we have to write in the blank...
Topic of the SST or this lecture/ discussion is instrumental indeed...

Thanks
AP


----------



## babajee

saifyusuf said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ive been one of the many quiet ones on the forum for 2 months reading posts from the beginning of the thread until now. I have learnt a lot from the test takers here who have shared their experience making it easier or probably improving our adapting ability for the PTE. A Big Thank you to all who have been through the agonizing and frustrating hours of study for the PTE and not giving up, Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the exam and making us aware about it.
> So, I wrote the IELTS 2 times and was falling short of 0.5 every time in one of the sections ( As usual ) which directed me to PTE and i prepared for PTE for 45 days while working 12 hours a day, which didnt make it easier anyways, I wrote the PTE yesterday and got my results today it was my first attempt and i scored
> L:87
> R:90
> S:90
> W:90
> With an overall score of 89. Got my results within 24 hours.
> 
> Firstly, IELTS is a scam and people should run away from it. Secondly, Thanks to all on the forum who have helped and if anyone wants inspiration go through this thread from the first page- the first 100-200 pages helped a lot. DONT GIVE UP. YOU CAN MAKE THIS HAPPEN. All the very best to all the test takers and the people who are struggling i really wish you clear this exam and come out a winner.
> 
> Cheers !


Hi,

Did you use any template? If yes please share.

Regards


----------



## babajee

mahboob757 said:


> Zain,
> 
> I agree with JJeon, about using templates for 65+ score. In Summarize Spoken Text, scribble as many words (nouns, adjectives, verbs, adverbs or reasons, problems, main points) as possible on the given note pad, when listening to a lecture, use most of them in the summary, and few heavy words and sentence formation types from the template, such as the beginning "The talk delineates..." and the end "this .... is instrumental indeed." Apart from that, everything should be from the notes you got.
> 
> Important: Sometimes it becomes difficult to scribble, try to remember as much as you just heard.
> 
> Try to follow the same rule for Re-tell lecture. That's the method I followed and got my scores.
> 
> Hope there is someone out there who agrees!


Could you please share your score? Did you use any template?

Regards,


----------



## babajee

zain1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for a valuable suggestion. I had attempted five times PTE-A, Unfortunately always get 7 each in listening and writing. Tried really hard, always failed to get 8 each. Please look at this result and share some suggestion what I have to do further. Is it better to join the institute to boost marks and keep practising, although I had watched all youtube lectures, used essay template etc.
> 
> 1st Attempt: S 65 R 55 L 40 W 60
> 2nd Attempt: S 81 R 71 L 61 W 66
> 3rd Attempt: S 84 R 75 L 69 W 70
> 4th Attempt: S 85 R 80 L 61 W 66
> 5th Attempt: S 90 R 75 L 69 W 67


You are getting very good score in Speaking and Reading. Could you please share what material you are using?


----------



## zain1990

Thanks Mate for your reply


----------



## zain1990

jjeon said:


> I can see how your listening and writing scores are consistent, there is a potential problem with using templates for SST and Re-tell lecture or even SWT.
> 
> Remember, it is okay to use templates if you are aiming 65points but if your goal is 79+ you have to understand adding more details to your answers, for example in your SST, is better than using templates to use up space of 30 - 40 words. When listening to audio, try to listen very carefully and grasp all the small details and ADD IT as well as the key topic. This may be difficult at first but as you practice you can easily fill up the answer of around 60 words just containing details. So, forget about the template! This will boost your score. You may need to work on repeat sentence if you cannot get at least half of the sentence correctly, same for the write from dictation question type. Try to aim for 80-90% accuracy.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your detail reply, Appreciate. Yeah, I feel like that is what the problem is. I always missed most of the points in SST which may/should be resulting into the bad score. I exactly point out the problem which I do agree. Need to follow up.
Thanks again.


----------



## zain1990

mahboob757 said:


> Zain,
> 
> I agree with JJeon, about using templates for 65+ score. In Summarize Spoken Text, scribble as many words (nouns, adjectives, verbs, adverbs or reasons, problems, main points) as possible on the given note pad, when listening to a lecture, use most of them in the summary, and few heavy words and sentence formation types from the template, such as the beginning "The talk delineates..." and the end "this .... is instrumental indeed." Apart from that, everything should be from the notes you got.
> 
> Important: Sometimes it becomes difficult to scribble, try to remember as much as you just heard.
> 
> Try to follow the same rule for Re-tell lecture. That's the method I followed and got my scores.
> 
> Hope there is someone out there who agrees!


Thank you for your reply Mahboob, I have to follow up on your suggestion that is the reason for the consistent listening score. Appreciate your detail reply.


----------



## zain1990

babajee said:


> You are getting very good score in Speaking and Reading. Could you please share what material you are using?


For speaking, I just follow instructions from test builder Macmillan resulting jump from 60 to 84 and for reading it is all about practice, you can do it through ptestudy dot com. Hopefully it help.


----------



## gauravdaroch

rahul199447 said:


> Relieved, I am the same guy who got 14 in pronunciation earlier. Survived the scare. Got 2 essays yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Did you use format for essay ? 
And if yes then was that same for both the essay or different ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravdaroch

ffbigfans said:


> Hi hoandang,
> 
> i have the same problems with yours, always get low score in listening, which confuse me whether its my problem in SST or sections in speaking. But if you check rahul mock test score when he scored badly in speaking, he still got high score in listening. Can it be repeat sentences and retell lecture not contribute highly to listening ?




So, finally what you think is the reason behind low listening score. Same is the case with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravdaroch

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Guys. Finallyyyyy i hv done it 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀
> 79+ in all sections, now i can apply for PR 😌😌
> 
> Thanks everyone for support n guidance. ✌
> 
> Also, i have pte platinum kit (. mock tests) and e2 language 1 month subscription. If you are willing to buy it then pm me 🙂
> 
> Thanks everyone ))))




E2 language I’ll like to buy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Guys. Finallyyyyy i hv done it 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀
> 79+ in all sections, now i can apply for PR 😌😌
> 
> Thanks everyone for support n guidance. ✌
> 
> Also, i have pte platinum kit (. mock tests) and e2 language 1 month subscription. If you are willing to buy it then pm me 🙂
> 
> Thanks everyone ))))


Hi,

Can you please paste your all 3 mock scores and real exam scores so I could get an idea about the real exam. I shall be obliged. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

gauravdaroch said:


> So, finally what you think is the reason behind low listening score. Same is the case with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon to hit high score in listening you are gonna need to perfect Repeat Sentence and Write From Dictation, then you allow to make minor mistakes in other parts. Please any experts confirm this.


----------



## Abhi

hoandang said:


> I reckon to hit high score in listening you are gonna need to perfect Repeat Sentence and Write From Dictation, then you allow to make minor mistakes in other parts. Please any experts confirm this.


To acheive high scores in listening you need to focus your practice heavily around

Repeat Sentence
Retell lecture
Summarize Spoken Text 
Write from Dictation 

Practice hitting perfection at 'Write from Dictation' because that will definitely boost your listening score, rest are tricky and it's its difficult to capture everything perfectly. However with practice you will be able to score 79+ easily. For example, if a compound sentence is spoken in repeat sentence, chances are you may miss some words but if you focus on phrases you'll be able to repeat what's said with 80% accuracy. Remember not to change the meaning or the intent of the topic, that will dive the scores down. 


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ffbigfans

As the expert said in here..
I finally score 81 in listening during my second time mock test B.

I change my strategy, not using any template on retell and sst. I still can not hit all the repeat sentence, so i try hard on retell and sst..and yes, repeat sentence is really important for your listening, even more than wfd..i always hit my wfd perfectly but end up in around 75 in listening because i use template in retell to boost my speaking to 90. In sst, i used to follow e2language method, but then it took up words which i can replace with the ones relevant to content. however, i still just score 81 due to my bad memory with repeat sentence, even though i hit all the correct answers for other sections of listening (choosing option question type).



gauravdaroch said:


> So, finally what you think is the reason behind low listening score. Same is the case with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujesh25

Hi All,

I would like to know which is the best exam center in Hyderabad to take the exam and suggested time to take the exam.


----------



## nabeelmanj

Hi all gurus of PTE,

I had 7 in IELTS but i couldn't get 8, so want to switch to PTE.

Please guide me how to get 80 in each for PTE in a simple and quickest way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello seniors,

Need Ur suggestion !!

Iam planning to buy PTE voucher from ptenote.com for booking my PTE test as it is also providing some scored mock tests and study material...So my question 

Is it a wise decision ?
Is it a reliable website?

Your suggestions will be highly appreciated...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

zain1990 said:


> For speaking, I just follow instructions from test builder Macmillan resulting jump from 60 to 84 and for reading it is all about practice, you can do it through ptestudy dot com. Hopefully it help.


Bro, can you please tell me speaking and writing templates works for PTE ? 
I don't want to take risk as you know PTE center is not Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country which cost more money and many other issues like taking leaves etc. 

Any help regarding PTE will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## AP SINGH

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> zain1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For speaking, I just follow instructions from test builder Macmillan resulting jump from 60 to 84 and for reading it is all about practice, you can do it through ptestudy dot com. Hopefully it help.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, can you please tell me speaking and writing templates works for PTE ?
> I don't want to take risk as you know PTE center is not Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country which cost more money and many other issues like taking leaves etc.
> 
> Any help regarding PTE will be very great. Thank you
Click to expand...

Yes , U can get templates from E2 videos on YouTube for speaking n writing section.


----------



## shekar.ym

nabeelmanj said:


> Hi all gurus of PTE,
> 
> I had 7 in IELTS but i couldn't get 8, so want to switch to PTE.
> 
> Please guide me how to get 80 in each for PTE in a simple and quickest way.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



you can subscribe to E2 Language packages...they are pretty good....


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

AP SINGH said:


> Yes , U can get templates from E2 videos on YouTube for speaking n writing section.


Thank you for your reply.

How about steven's writing templates ? 

Will these templates would work to achieve 79+ ? Thank you


----------



## AP SINGH

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , U can get templates from E2 videos on YouTube for speaking n writing section.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> How about steven's writing templates ?
> 
> Will these templates would work to achieve 79+ ? Thank you
Click to expand...

Yes, of course...those r also good templates..


----------



## indman100

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Bro, can you please tell me speaking and writing templates works for PTE ?
> I don't want to take risk as you know PTE center is not Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country which cost more money and many other issues like taking leaves etc.
> 
> Any help regarding PTE will be appreciated. Thank you


Do they look at individual marks in PTE? I got 90 in a all 4 sections.


----------



## ararmaan28

indman100 said:


> Arshad.Nadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, can you please tell me speaking and writing templates works for PTE ?
> I don't want to take risk as you know PTE center is not Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country which cost more money and many other issues like taking leaves etc.
> 
> Any help regarding PTE will be appreciated. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Do they look at individual marks in PTE? I got 90 in a all 4 sections.
Click to expand...

Hi can you help me with the data from where I can practice to get 79+ scores in each module


----------



## AP SINGH

indman100 said:


> Arshad.Nadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, can you please tell me speaking and writing templates works for PTE ?
> I don't want to take risk as you know PTE center is not Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country which cost more money and many other issues like taking leaves etc.
> 
> Any help regarding PTE will be appreciated. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Do they look at individual marks in PTE? I got 90 in a all 4 sections.[/QUOTE
> 
> They look at communicative skills..
> How much is your score in each sections?
Click to expand...


----------



## swadiarujuta

Which is the best coaching centre in abu Dhabi? Can any one help

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

swadiarujuta said:


> Which is the best coaching centre in abu Dhabi? Can any one help?
> I need to score 79+ in all four module
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

swadiarujuta said:


> swadiarujuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the best coaching centre in abu Dhabi? Can any one help?
> I need to score 79+ in all four module
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the coaching center, try to watch all videos by Jay from E2Language, related to PTE, on youtube, you'll learn a lot from that.
> 
> And use ptestudy.com for practice, it has a lot of exercise questions.
Click to expand...


----------



## swadiarujuta

mahboob757 said:


> swadiarujuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the coaching center, try to watch all videos by Jay from E2Language, related to PTE, on youtube, you'll learn a lot from that.
> 
> And use ptestudy.com for practice, it has a lot of exercise questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> I m also a paid member of E2. Will definitely try the site
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## babajee

One week of preparation and 3 mock tests, each mock test was given with 2 days difference

Mock 1 => 23 Jun 2018 11:55 PM
Listening: 65
Reading: 49
Speaking: 49
Writing: 62
Overall Score: 57

Mock 2 =>25 Jun 2018 10:20 PM
Listening: 72
Reading: 57
Speaking: 53
Writing: 76
Overall Score: 63

Mock 3 => 27 Jun 2018 11:26 PM
Listening: 60
Reading: 64
Speaking: 40
Writing: 72
Overall Score: 59

Real exam attempt 1=> 28 June 2018
Listening: 77
Reading: 76
Speaking: 69
Writing: 84
Overall Score: 77

Hence proved, mock exams are tougher than real exam. I decided not to attempt PTE again after giving the real exam. But I've changed my mind after seeing the results. I need to push a bit more for 79+.


----------



## majjji

babajee said:


> One week of preparation and 3 mock tests, each mock test was given with 2 days difference
> 
> Mock 1 => 23 Jun 2018 11:55 PM
> Listening: 65
> Reading: 49
> Speaking: 49
> Writing: 62
> Overall Score: 57
> 
> Mock 2 =>25 Jun 2018 10:20 PM
> Listening: 72
> Reading: 57
> Speaking: 53
> Writing: 76
> Overall Score: 63
> 
> Mock 3 => 27 Jun 2018 11:26 PM
> Listening: 60
> Reading: 64
> Speaking: 40
> Writing: 72
> Overall Score: 59
> 
> Real exam attempt 1=> 28 June 2018
> Listening: 77
> Reading: 76
> Speaking: 69
> Writing: 84
> Overall Score: 77
> 
> Hence proved, mock exams are tougher than real exam. I decided not to attempt PTE again after giving the real exam. But I've changed my mind after seeing the results. I need to push a bit more for 79+.


That's an impressive score in the real exam keeping in view your mock test results. Would you like to tell me how was the reading in the real exam as comapred to mocks? Were the reorder paras, fill in the blanks and MCCMA/SA simple enough to score 79 with a bit of practice with less complicated vocab words?

Also tell me whether you used any template for your essays and SWT for writing section? 

Also comment on level of listening in real exam. 

I'll be having my real exam next month, so your input would mean a lot. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanje.ashish

babajee said:


> One week of preparation and 3 mock tests, each mock test was given with 2 days difference
> 
> Mock 1 => 23 Jun 2018 11:55 PM
> Listening: 65
> Reading: 49
> Speaking: 49
> Writing: 62
> Overall Score: 57
> 
> Mock 2 =>25 Jun 2018 10:20 PM
> Listening: 72
> Reading: 57
> Speaking: 53
> Writing: 76
> Overall Score: 63
> 
> Mock 3 => 27 Jun 2018 11:26 PM
> Listening: 60
> Reading: 64
> Speaking: 40
> Writing: 72
> Overall Score: 59
> 
> Real exam attempt 1=> 28 June 2018
> Listening: 77
> Reading: 76
> Speaking: 69
> Writing: 84
> Overall Score: 77
> 
> Hence proved, mock exams are tougher than real exam. I decided not to attempt PTE again after giving the real exam. But I've changed my mind after seeing the results. I need to push a bit more for 79+.


Which Mock tests have you given?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee

majjji said:


> That's an impressive score in the real exam keeping in view your mock test results. Would you like to tell me how was the reading in the real exam as comapred to mocks? Were the reorder paras, fill in the blanks and MCCMA/SA simple enough to score 79 with a bit of practice with less complicated vocab words?
> 
> Also tell me whether you used any template for your essays and SWT for writing section?
> 
> Also comment on level of listening in real exam.
> 
> I'll be having my real exam next month, so your input would mean a lot. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Reading exam was tough same as mocks. I got 3 rearrange paragraphs questions. Couple of them were literally written in French (too complex English). 

Listening was not bad. It was a bit easier. But there was a retell lecture, the speaker was speaking too fast, too much info in each sentence. I think I did bad in that one.

I followed E2 for writing.


----------



## babajee

karanje.ashish said:


> Which Mock tests have you given?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


https://ptepractice.com/studentFW1/


----------



## bssanthosh47

hello guys ,

Thanks to all who helped me here to understand the structure of PTE exam .

Here is the history of my English tests given so far .

IELTS:07.04.2018

L/R/W/S : 8.5/7.5/7/7.5

PTE: 29.06.2018
Listening:77
Reading:73
Speaking:90
Writing:73
Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency:90
Grammar:67
Pronunciation:57
Spelling:63
Vocabulary:65
Written Discourse:90

*I want to attempt again but need inputs from expert here on how to increase my defiencies and improve my score to 79+ in PTE . i am planning to schedule my next exam by first weekend of July and this will be my final attempt at English test due to budget constrains  *
Looking forward to any help i can get w.r.t to sections which will help me in scoring better .


----------



## vinay_1187

bssanthosh47 said:


> hello guys ,
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me here to understand the structure of PTE exam .
> 
> Here is the history of my English tests given so far .
> 
> IELTS:07.04.2018
> 
> L/R/W/S : 8.5/7.5/7/7.5
> 
> PTE: 29.06.2018
> Listening:77
> Reading:73
> Speaking:90
> Writing:73
> Enabling Skills
> Oral Fluency:90
> Grammar:67
> Pronunciation:57
> Spelling:63
> Vocabulary:65
> Written Discourse:90
> 
> *I want to attempt again but need inputs from expert here on how to increase my defiencies and improve my score to 79+ in PTE . i am planning to schedule my next exam by first weekend of July and this will be my final attempt at English test due to budget constrains  *
> Looking forward to any help i can get w.r.t to sections which will help me in scoring better .


You are pretty close practice from https://www.ptepractice.com and understand tips and trics item wise on youtube especially E2language videos , Navjot Brar video.


----------



## majidk

Hi guyz,

Need your guidance about where to start in the PTE world? I have never been to any english test like IELTS/PTE/TOEFL.

Please help me to kick start.


----------



## AP SINGH

majidk said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Need your guidance about where to start in the PTE world? I have never been to any english test like IELTS/PTE/TOEFL.
> 
> Please help me to kick start.


Watch PTE videos on YouTube of E2LANGUAGE and Navjot brar ...

For practice....ptestudy.com


----------



## soban29

I was able to score 90 in all just by following e2language along with the graded mock tests and sample questions.

Good luck!


----------



## majidk

soban29 said:


> I was able to score 90 in all just by following e2language along with the graded mock tests and sample questions.
> 
> Good luck!


Dear Soban,

From where can I get mock tests. Are they free of charge or paid?
Thanks.


----------



## soban29

majidk said:


> Dear Soban,
> 
> From where can I get mock tests. Are they free of charge or paid?
> Thanks.


Hi Majid,

You should be able to get them when you register for your exam. Some extra charge is there and there"s an option of one, two or three graded tests. 

Even if you've already registered, you should be able to purchase it as extra.


----------



## bssanthosh47

soban29 said:


> I was able to score 90 in all just by following e2language along with the graded mock tests and sample questions.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey soban29,

Please look at my scores below . I too followed the E2 videos and was able to score the below marks . Can you suggest me on what do i need to improve and how do i score better . Have registered for my final attempt this weekend  
Listening:77
Reading:73
Speaking:90
Writing:73
Enabling Skills
Oral Fluency:90
Grammar:67
Pronunciation:57
Spelling:63
Vocabulary:65
Written Discourse:90


----------



## soban29

Try to improve your focus in listening. 
Mess around with the volume. Keep it high enough for you to understand clearly as well as to dull out the ambient noise.

And do as many examples as possible. Just google the question and write examples in the end, you'll be surprised by the amount of practice material you'll find.


----------



## ararmaan28

soban29 said:


> majidk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Soban,
> 
> From where can I get mock tests. Are they free of charge or paid?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Majid,
> 
> You should be able to get them when you register for your exam. Some extra charge is there and there"s an option of one, two or three graded tests.
> 
> Even if you've already registered, you should be able to purchase it as extra.
Click to expand...

Hi Soban,
Did you get paid package or just through YouTube vids??


----------



## bssanthosh47

soban29 said:


> Try to improve your focus in listening.
> Mess around with the volume. Keep it high enough for you to understand clearly as well as to dull out the ambient noise.
> 
> And do as many examples as possible. Just google the question and write examples in the end, you'll be surprised by the amount of practice material you'll find.


thanks buddy ! what do you suggest i do for reading and writing sections too ?


----------



## benisrael

Hello experts and fellow PTE aspirers,

I just went through the PTE official test format and found that the PTE Reading section doesn't really contribute to any other of your scores such as Speaking, Writing or Listening. 

Is it true? None of these below tasks under Reading section contribute to anything else?

Part 2: Reading
--------------------
2.1	Multiple choice, Single answer
2.2	Multiple choice, Multiple answer
2.3	Re-Order Paragraphs
2.4	Fill-in the Blanks
2.5	Reading & Writing: Fill-in the Blanks

Thanks for your time.


----------



## benisrael

bssanthosh47 said:


> thanks buddy ! what do you suggest i do for reading and writing sections too ?


Mate, why are you in such a hurry to book the exam if you are not sure about your preparation? Especially when you say you have budget constrains. 

But since you've already booked, my suggestion is practice a mock test EVERY SINGLE DAY till the test day, preferably the same time when you are going to take the actual exam.

All the Best ! Wish I am as confident as you in booking the exam dates lol


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

benisrael said:


> Hello experts and fellow PTE aspirers,
> 
> I just went through the PTE official test format and found that the PTE Reading section doesn't really contribute to any other of your scores such as Speaking, Writing or Listening.
> 
> Is it true? None of these below tasks under Reading section contribute to anything else?
> 
> Part 2: Reading
> --------------------
> 2.1	Multiple choice, Single answer
> 2.2	Multiple choice, Multiple answer
> 2.3	Re-Order Paragraphs
> 2.4	Fill-in the Blanks
> 2.5	Reading & Writing: Fill-in the Blanks
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I think you are write except for 2.5 (It probably contributes to writing score as well) :thumb:


----------



## a.hafeez.m

Hi Friends,

Kindly share the authentic template for essay writing for 79+ score.

Thanks for quick reply. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

benisrael said:


> Mate, why are you in such a hurry to book the exam if you are not sure about your preparation? Especially when you say you have budget constrains.
> 
> But since you've already booked, my suggestion is practice a mock test EVERY SINGLE DAY till the test day, preferably the same time when you are going to take the actual exam.
> 
> All the Best ! Wish I am as confident as you in booking the exam dates lol


haha ..thanks for the wishes. you are right in a way but the factors that are forcing me are much more than i can wait for  tied up with loads of things to do and very little time  

and yeah your signature motivated me too


----------



## benisrael

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I think you are write except for 2.5 (It probably contributes to writing score as well) :thumb:


Thank you.

Is PTE giving misinformation or they think its negligible?

Check this - https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/format/english-reading/reading-and-writing-fill-in-the-blanks/

Skills Assessed: Reading


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

benisrael said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is PTE giving misinformation or they think its negligible?
> 
> Check this - https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/format/english-reading/reading-and-writing-fill-in-the-blanks/
> 
> Skills Assessed: Reading


Oh. This means the name of the question type is reading and writing. However, the skill assessed here is reading only. Hmm. Makes sense.


----------



## benisrael

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Oh. This means the name of the question type is reading and writing. However, the skill assessed here is reading only. Hmm. Makes sense.


Ok, I just checked "Practice Tests Plus with key" by Pearson. And this section contributes to Reading & Writing. 

I think we are looking way too deep into this for 5-6 tasks. 

Are you planning to take the PTE anytime soon? From which center are you taking? Going by the number of attempts, you must have lot of money.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

benisrael said:


> Ok, I just checked "Practice Tests Plus with key" by Pearson. And this section contributes to Reading & Writing.
> 
> I think we are looking way too deep into this for 5-6 tasks.
> 
> Are you planning to take the PTE anytime soon? From which center are you taking? Going by the number of attempts, you must have lot of money.


Lol Hell No! I don't have much money left and I won't be planning to take PTE soon. This test is not offered in Pakistan and I had to fly to other countries for each attempt. A single attempt costs at least 660 USD.


----------



## Adelaidean

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Lol Hell No! I don't have much money left and I won't be planning to take PTE soon. This test is not offered in Pakistan and I had to fly to other countries for each attempt. A single attempt costs at least 660 USD.


I traveled to Dubai and it costed me 100k just for two days. Do you know where to go for saving almost 3400k?


----------



## majjji

AussiDreamer said:


> I traveled to Dubai and it costed me 100k just for two days. Do you know where to go for saving almost 3400k?


I'm also planning to go to Dubai and give my first pte exam. Have you achieved 79+ already in each to secure 20 points or are you in the process?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126

AussiDreamer said:


> I traveled to Dubai and it costed me 100k just for two days. Do you know where to go for saving almost 3400k?


Sir lets plan together in the end of August.
Please inbox me.
I am form karachi.


----------



## mavivj

*PTE - Tips*

Hi all,
I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here. 
Hope this document is useful to all, who are aiming for their desired score.

Thank you.

View attachment PTE_Tips_Mahe.pdf


----------



## goal2019

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here.
> Hope this document is useful to all, who are aiming for their desired score.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 88604


Congrats!! 
Unable to download file...


----------



## ararmaan28

Regarding pte-read aloud
Dear expats,
Can somebody clear my doubt?
In read aloud section,does recording start immediately after the beep or do we have to wait 3 seconds and then start speaking ?


----------



## k.amarjeet01

ararmaan28 said:


> Regarding pte-read aloud
> Dear expats,
> Can somebody clear my doubt?
> In read aloud section,does recording start immediately after the beep or do we have to wait 3 seconds and then start speaking ?


Did you try reading the instructions or doing some research on this?

If you wait for 3 seconds, the mic will turn off automatically and whatever you speak after that is futile.


----------



## AP SINGH

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here.
> Hope this document is useful to all, who are aiming for their desired score.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 88604


Congratulations !!
Unable to download file


----------



## Dharm1984

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here.
> Hope this document is useful to all, who are aiming for their desired score.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 88604


Thanks for Sharing PDF, I am able to download.

I Am planning a reattempt at PTE with score of 79+ in speaking all other section I believe I can manage.

Speaking requires pratice.

Thanks


----------



## ararmaan28

mavivj said:


> Hi all,
> I had cleared my PTE exam(Overall score: 90) recently. I have prepared a pdf document with tips to clear PTE(79+). I am sharing the pdf here.
> Hope this document is useful to all, who are aiming for their desired score.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 88604


It’s really useful
Thanks


----------



## swadiarujuta

Can you reload the attachment?


ararmaan28 said:


> It’s really useful
> Thanks


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Just completed Mock test B second time. Here are the scored comparison between the two:

Mock Test B (1 June 2018):

Listening: 75
Reading: 62
Speaking: 75
Writing:76

Grammar: 90
OF: 74
Pron: 55
Spelling: 73
Vocab: 74
WD: 90


Mock Test B (3 July 2018):

Listening: 89
Reading: 81
Speaking: 90
Writing: 83

Grammar: 82
OF: 90
Pron: 89
Spelling: 60
Vocab: 74
WD: 90

I'm still not confident enough about my reading. Though I've scored 79+ in reading in myrecent movk test B, I don't think I'll - by any means - be able to crack it in the real exam. Should I go for the real exam or should I practice more? Still confused. Please comment if any of you have gone through the similar condition - specially with reading. Any suggestions how to overcome this fear of reading...


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## goal2019

majjji said:


> Just completed Mock test B second time. Here are the scored comparison between the two:
> 
> Mock Test B (1 June 2018):
> 
> Listening: 75
> Reading: 62
> Speaking: 75
> Writing:76
> 
> Grammar: 90
> OF: 74
> Pron: 55
> Spelling: 73
> Vocab: 74
> WD: 90
> 
> 
> Mock Test B (3 July 2018):
> 
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 81
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 83
> 
> Grammar: 82
> OF: 90
> Pron: 89
> Spelling: 60
> Vocab: 74
> WD: 90
> 
> I'm still not confident enough about my reading. Though I've scored 79+ in reading in myrecent movk test B, I don't think I'll - by any means - be able to crack it in the real exam. Should I go for the real exam or should I practice more? Still confused. Please comment if any of you have gone through the similar condition - specially with reading. Any suggestions how to overcome this fear of reading...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Mock tests are tough when compared to real exam. Be confident...practice in ptestudy.com till you get confident. Cheers


----------



## ihaleem9

I'm 100% sure you'll score 79+ in each if not 90. Go ahead and write the real exam. Here are my mock test scores vs real one. My mic had a problem. 

IELTS 2018 - L8.5, R7.5, W8.0, S7.5

Mock PTE 1 - L82, R69, S90, W74

Mock PTE , S51, W84

Actual PTE Test - L85, R81, S90, W86




majjji said:


> Just completed Mock test B second time. Here are the scored comparison between the two:
> 
> Mock Test B (1 June 2018):
> 
> Listening: 75
> Reading: 62
> Speaking: 75
> Writing:76
> 
> Grammar: 90
> OF: 74
> Pron: 55
> Spelling: 73
> Vocab: 74
> WD: 90
> 
> 
> Mock Test B (3 July 2018):
> 
> Listening: 89
> Reading: 81
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 83
> 
> Grammar: 82
> OF: 90
> Pron: 89
> Spelling: 60
> Vocab: 74
> WD: 90
> 
> I'm still not confident enough about my reading. Though I've scored 79+ in reading in myrecent movk test B, I don't think I'll - by any means - be able to crack it in the real exam. Should I go for the real exam or should I practice more? Still confused. Please comment if any of you have gone through the similar condition - specially with reading. Any suggestions how to overcome this fear of reading...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

AussiDreamer said:


> I traveled to Dubai and it costed me 100k just for two days. Do you know where to go for saving almost 3400k?


I had a friend there and I stayed at his place. Saved me accommodation and meal.
Anyway, one way to save this amount would be to arrive in Dubai in the morning, go to test centre directly and return to airport from test centre.
I once went to test centre directly from airport and used metro for travelling to JNS training centre.


----------



## pallavid

Hi Guys,
Need your help in understanding the status of PTE Exam given . 
Myself and my husband appeared for an PTE exam on 2nd July at same center same exam slot. My husband received an email saying report card is ready on 3 July . But when checked, the score card is blank and status in Exam History is "Taken"
Whereas, status in Exam History for me is "Delivery Successful" and i have not received any email for score card yet.

Can you help me to understand these status significance? 
Bit surprised as we both gave d exam at d same time n same center but we have these 2 different status on official exam website.


----------



## majjji

goal2019 said:


> Mock tests are tough when compared to real exam. Be confident...practice in ptestudy.com till you get confident. Cheers


Yes I'm currently doing so. Will write another mock in this coming weekend to see where I stand. Thanks for your input.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

*Exam Result*

Hi,
Sometimes PTE website crashes immediately after the result is announced, in my last exam it has happened a similar way as you have mentioned. But when I tried after half an hour it was ok. If it is still the same then you can contact them and usually they will reply within a day. Best of luck for your result!!!


----------



## kdpillai

Hi,
Sometimes PTE website crashes immediately after the result is announced, in my last exam it has happened a similar way as you have mentioned. But when I tried after half an hour it was ok. If it is still the same then you can contact them and usually they will reply within a day. Best of luck for your result!!!


----------



## majjji

ihaleem9 said:


> I'm 100% sure you'll score 79+ in each if not 90. Go ahead and write the real exam. Here are my mock test scores vs real one. My mic had a problem.
> 
> IELTS 2018 - L8.5, R7.5, W8.0, S7.5
> 
> Mock PTE 1 - L82, R69, S90, W74
> 
> Mock PTE , S51, W84
> 
> Actual PTE Test - L85, R81, S90, W86


Hi ihaleem9,

Thanks for your message. You got good scores in mock and cracked it in the real exam. That gives me lot of hope. Wish me good luck for my preparation and real exam. I'll write another mock test before going for the real exam. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

pallavid said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your help in understanding the status of PTE Exam given .
> Myself and my husband appeared for an PTE exam on 2nd July at same center same exam slot. My husband received an email saying report card is ready on 3 July . But when checked, the score card is blank and status in Exam History is "Taken"
> Whereas, status in Exam History for me is "Delivery Successful" and i have not received any email for score card yet.
> 
> Can you help me to understand these status significance?
> Bit surprised as we both gave d exam at d same time n same center but we have these 2 different status on official exam website.


Hi pallavid,

Do post your real exam scores and your husband's too. Had you or your husband taken any scored mocks before. How well you both scored in those mocks, if you had taken. Kindly post your scores as it will give me an insight. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pallavid

kdpillai said:


> Hi,
> Sometimes PTE website crashes immediately after the result is announced, in my last exam it has happened a similar way as you have mentioned. But when I tried after half an hour it was ok. If it is still the same then you can contact them and usually they will reply within a day. Best of luck for your result!!!


Thanks a lot.

Ya its almost 12 hours now still report card is blank for my husband . And for me, status is still Delivery Successful and no report card.
:confused2:


----------



## pallavid

majjji said:


> Hi pallavid,
> 
> Do post your real exam scores and your husband's too. Had you or your husband taken any scored mocks before. How well you both scored in those mocks, if you had taken. Kindly post your scores as it will give me an insight. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Hi majji,
Below are the details of Official Mock Tests

Hubby Result *Mock B
*Communicative Skills
Listening 80
Reading 79
Speaking 82
Writing 79

Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 66
Spelling 60
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 45


My Result *Mock C
*Communicative Skills
Listening 63
Reading 73
Speaking 71
Writing 64

Grammar 64
Oral Fluency 62
Pronunciation 61
Spelling 49
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 53


I will post the real exam scores once i receive them.


----------



## kdpillai

Hi,
Usually if you go to the View Score reports page it would show against the date the status as taken and once the results are available it would allow you to view the scores. You can try logging out and log in again. Alternatively it is better to contact their customer service to know whats the issue if there is any. Do update once you receive your scores.


----------



## HaileyYap

Hi all, I seriously need some advices for the score i got in recent exam. My score is as per below. 
LRSW 59,52,35,72
Grammar 85, fluency 36, pronunciation 10, spelling 86, vocab 56, written disclosure 63

Basically, I missed one retell lecture, which I'm very nervous and I can't even speak at all. That's purely nervous. For the rest of the sections, I done pretty well, read aloud, repeat sentences and describe image are all fine without any hesitation. 
Can anyone please enlighten me why I get very low pronunciation and fluency?

I faced one problem yesterday during my test. I can't placed the mic even near to my nose of mouth area. It is stuck at my cheek area. Would this be my main issue?
Anyone can help me please?


----------



## kdpillai

Hi,
From your message it looks like the issue may be with the placing of mic i guess. My simple advice would be just be confident when you give the exam and genuinely think you would score good marks. You may not get the required result but then keep trying. There are so many practice materials available online for PTE you could try those before giving real test. Hopefully you get your required result in the next exam and all the best for your preparation.


----------



## majjji

pallavid said:


> Hi majji,
> Below are the details of Official Mock Tests
> 
> Hubby Result *Mock B
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 80
> Reading 79
> Speaking 82
> Writing 79
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> 
> My Result *Mock C
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 73
> Speaking 71
> Writing 64
> 
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> 
> I will post the real exam scores once i receive them.


Great mock scores. Do post your real exam score once you receive the true copy of the result card. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

ihaleem9 said:


> I'm 100% sure you'll score 79+ in each if not 90. Go ahead and write the real exam. Here are my mock test scores vs real one. My mic had a problem.
> 
> IELTS 2018 - L8.5, R7.5, W8.0, S7.5
> 
> Mock PTE 1 - L82, R69, S90, W74
> 
> Mock PTE , S51, W84
> 
> Actual PTE Test - L85, R81, S90, W86


What were your reading and listening scores in your second mock. You only posted speaking and writig scores. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

majjji said:


> pallavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi majji,
> Below are the details of Official Mock Tests
> 
> Hubby Result *Mock B
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 80
> Reading 79
> Speaking 82
> Writing 79
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> 
> My Result *Mock C
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 73
> Speaking 71
> Writing 64
> 
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> 
> I will post the real exam scores once i receive them.
> 
> 
> 
> Great mock scores. Do post your real exam score once you receive the true copy of the result card. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are you guys talking about mock tests from Pearson website ??


----------



## majjji

AP SINGH said:


> Are you guys talking about mock tests from Pearson website ??


Yes. Official scored practice tests from practicepte.com official website. These are paid mock tests in the form of kits (Test A, B, and C).

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerish

While practicing one of the reading (fill in the blank)question; I stumbled upon the following part, I am unable to decide the answer with proper reason.

Q) Beliefs about soy's ___ in reducing the symptoms of menopause also attracted new consumers.

Options :
1) influence
2) use
3) effectiveness
4) functions

Can somebody help me with the insights?


----------



## majjji

pallavid said:


> Hi majji,
> Below are the details of Official Mock Tests
> 
> Hubby Result *Mock B
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 80
> Reading 79
> Speaking 82
> Writing 79
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 66
> Spelling 60
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 45
> 
> 
> My Result *Mock C
> *Communicative Skills
> Listening 63
> Reading 73
> Speaking 71
> Writing 64
> 
> Grammar 64
> Oral Fluency 62
> Pronunciation 61
> Spelling 49
> Vocabulary 73
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> 
> I will post the real exam scores once i receive them.


Hi pallavid, 

Have you and your husband received your real exam results?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor

nerish said:


> While practicing one of the reading (fill in the blank)question; I stumbled upon the following part, I am unable to decide the answer with proper reason.
> 
> Q) Beliefs about soy's ___ in reducing the symptoms of menopause also attracted new consumers.
> 
> Options :
> 1) influence
> 2) use
> 3) effectiveness
> 4) functions
> 
> Can somebody help me with the insights?


3. Effectiveness


----------



## benisrael

The guys at PTE must think i'm a doctor or medical professional.

Here are the two answer short questions I received in Speaking section.

1. Malaria affects which biological part of the body (different test)
2. Does drinking increase blood pressure (different test)

Has anyone who attempted PTE before had experience with these types of questions? 



edit: I should have mentioned, this was from a reputed mock test provider.


----------



## Zanoor

benisrael said:


> The guys at PTE must think i'm a doctor or medical professional.
> 
> Here are the two answer short questions I received in Speaking section.
> 
> 1. Malaria affects which biological part of the body (different test)
> 2. Does drinking increase blood pressure (different test)
> 
> Has anyone who attempted PTE before had experience with these types of questions?


These were asked in real test or mock test??


----------



## benisrael

Zanoor said:


> These were asked in real test or mock test??


sry, I should've mentioned, this was from ptevouchers. Still, I would like to know if these types of questions are asked generally?


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please let me know how older should be an PTE exam while receiving an ITA.

Is it 24 months or 36 months??


----------



## mahboob757

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know how older should be an PTE exam while receiving an ITA.
> 
> Is it 24 months or 36 months??


PTE scores are usually valid for 2 yrs.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

mahboob757 said:


> PTE scores are usually valid for 2 yrs.


Thanks for your reply Mahboob, But as per written in DIBP website, English exam test results should not be more than 36 months old whereas as per written on PTE SCore report, it is valid for 2 yrs only.

which one should we consider, DIBP or PTE score card.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello guys,

In R&W fill in the blanks, Iam unable to identify the correct word as all the words seems to me the same with same meanings ...
Can anyone please share Ur experience and any tips, methods to identify the correct ones .

Thanks 
AP


----------



## SG

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> In R&W fill in the blanks, Iam unable to identify the correct word as all the words seems to me the same with same meanings ...
> Can anyone please share Ur experience and any tips, methods to identify the correct ones .
> 
> Thanks
> AP



The task in R&W: FIB is to select the most precise word.

Try going through the Collocation List to get an idea of word pairs and word combinations. Hope this will help you AP.

Link for Collocation List:
https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf

Good Luck AP.


----------



## AP SINGH

shekharghosh7 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> In R&W fill in the blanks, Iam unable to identify the correct word as all the words seems to me the same with same meanings ...
> Can anyone please share Ur experience and any tips, methods to identify the correct ones .
> 
> Thanks
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The task in R&W: FIB is to select the most precise word.
> 
> Try going through the Collocation List to get an idea of word pairs and word combinations. Hope this will help you AP.
> 
> Link for Collocation List:
> https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf
> 
> Good Luck AP.
Click to expand...

Thanks shekhar...


----------



## AP SINGH

Can anyone do this reorder paragraph for me with explanation of its order sequence.. 

Thanks 
AP


----------



## SG

AP SINGH said:


> Can anyone do this reorder paragraph for me with explanation of its order sequence..
> 
> Thanks
> AP


The screenshot doesn't open. Can only see the first (top) line.


----------



## AP SINGH

AP SINGH said:


> Can anyone do this reorder paragraph for me with explanation of its order sequence..
> 
> Thanks
> AP


Attaching again the re order paragraph..


----------



## AP SINGH

shekharghosh7 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone do this reorder paragraph for me with explanation of its order sequence..
> 
> Thanks
> AP
> 
> 
> 
> The screenshot doesn't open. Can only see the first (top) line.
Click to expand...

I have again attached the paragraph...Hope this is clear ..


----------



## jpss

AP SINGH said:


> I have again attached the paragraph...Hope this is clear ..


Here is my answer,

1. Lack of sleep has serious effects...*(Introduction about the impact of sleep*)
2. A good way to understand the role of sleep... (*Further explanation sleep*)
3. After just one night without sleep... (*Starts with lack of sleep for one night*)
4. With continued lack of sufficient sleep... (*Explains further if the lack of sleep continued*)

@Experts, please comment.


----------



## AP SINGH

jpss said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have again attached the paragraph...Hope this is clear ..
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my answer,
> 
> 1. Lack of sleep has serious effects...*(Introduction about the impact of sleep*)
> 2. A good way to understand the role of sleep... (*Further explanation sleep*)
> 3. After just one night without sleep... (*Starts with lack of sleep for one night*)
> 4. With continued lack of sufficient sleep... (*Explains further if the lack of sleep continued*)
> 
> @Experts, please comment.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer but the right answer is 3,1,4,2 ..That's what is written as answer key..
But according to my understanding.. it's 3,4,1,2 
Really very confused ...Let's other experts comment on this

Regards 
AP


----------



## kdpillai

jpss said:


> Here is my answer,
> 
> 1. Lack of sleep has serious effects...*(Introduction about the impact of sleep*)
> 2. A good way to understand the role of sleep... (*Further explanation sleep*)
> 3. After just one night without sleep... (*Starts with lack of sleep for one night*)
> 4. With continued lack of sufficient sleep... (*Explains further if the lack of sleep continued*)
> 
> @Experts, please comment.


My answer would be,
1. A good way to understand the role of sleep ( Introduction)
2. Lack of sleep ( further elaboration)
3. After just one night ( further explanation)
4. With continued ( conclusion)


----------



## hoandang

AP SINGH said:


> Thanks for your answer but the right answer is 3,1,4,2 ..That's what is written as answer key..
> But according to my understanding.. it's 3,4,1,2
> Really very confused ...Let's other experts comment on this
> 
> Regards
> AP


I think this is more logical 3 2 4 1

*A good way ... we didn't sleep* (starts with an intro about the role of sleep and ends with a rough idea about the lack of sleeping)
*Lack of sleep has serious effect ... you've ever pulled an all-nighter ...* (explain what would happen if we didn't sleep)
*After one night sleep ...* (further support for prev sentence which mentions about an all-nighter)
*With continued...* (Last sentence remaining)

By the way, where you got the question?


----------



## AP SINGH

kdpillai said:


> jpss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my answer,
> 
> 1. Lack of sleep has serious effects...*(Introduction about the impact of sleep*)
> 2. A good way to understand the role of sleep... (*Further explanation sleep*)
> 3. After just one night without sleep... (*Starts with lack of sleep for one night*)
> 4. With continued lack of sufficient sleep... (*Explains further if the lack of sleep continued*)
> 
> @Experts, please comment.
> 
> 
> 
> My answer would be,
> 1. A good way to understand the role of sleep ( Introduction)
> 2. Lack of sleep ( further elaboration)
> 3. After just one night ( further explanation)
> 4. With continued ( conclusion)
Click to expand...

Thanks kd pillai for the answer...Are there sequences to be followed to find the correct answer?


----------



## benisrael

Here is the whole Essay from the actual source (BBC Science) for the above Re-Order Para confusion.

----------------

A good way to understand the role of sleep is to look at what would happen if we didn't sleep. 

Lack of sleep has serious effects on our brain's ability to function. If you've ever pulled an all-nighter, you'll be familiar with the following after-effects: grumpiness, grogginess, irritability and forgetfulness. 

After just one night without sleep, concentration becomes more difficult and attention span shortens considerably.

With continued lack of sufficient sleep, the part of the brain that controls language, memory, planning and sense of time is severely affected, practically shutting down. 

----------------

According to the original text correct order is 3-2-4-1 . But I would not call it "The" correct order because some of these paragraphs can be perfectly interchanged without breaching grammar rules or continuity.

This is why preparing PTE Mock test questions is hard and folks are adviced to be aware where you practice your mock tests.


----------



## jpss

benisrael said:


> Here is the whole Essay from the actual source (BBC Science) for the above Re-Order Para confusion.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> A good way to understand the role of sleep is to look at what would happen if we didn't sleep.
> 
> Lack of sleep has serious effects on our brain's ability to function. If you've ever pulled an all-nighter, you'll be familiar with the following after-effects: grumpiness, grogginess, irritability and forgetfulness.
> 
> After just one night without sleep, concentration becomes more difficult and attention span shortens considerably.
> 
> With continued lack of sufficient sleep, the part of the brain that controls language, memory, planning and sense of time is severely affected, practically shutting down.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> According to the original text correct order is 3-2-4-1 . But I would not call it "The" correct order because some of these paragraphs can be perfectly interchanged without breaching grammar rules or continuity.
> 
> This is why preparing PTE Mock test questions is hard and folks are adviced to be aware where you practice your mock tests.


Wow! what a response!

Appreciate your effort for finding the source. Otherwise, it will be an endless confusion to conclude which answer is correct.


----------



## kdpillai

AP SINGH said:


> Thanks kd pillai for the answer...Are there sequences to be followed to find the correct answer?


I would suggest you to first identify the first sentence, it's always the difficult and confusing part. Once you identify the first sentence, try to find the follow up sequence by that way you can match the sentences in order. In that way it would be easier. hope it helps


----------



## kdpillai

benisrael said:


> Here is the whole Essay from the actual source (BBC Science) for the above Re-Order Para confusion.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> A good way to understand the role of sleep is to look at what would happen if we didn't sleep.
> 
> Lack of sleep has serious effects on our brain's ability to function. If you've ever pulled an all-nighter, you'll be familiar with the following after-effects: grumpiness, grogginess, irritability and forgetfulness.
> 
> After just one night without sleep, concentration becomes more difficult and attention span shortens considerably.
> 
> With continued lack of sufficient sleep, the part of the brain that controls language, memory, planning and sense of time is severely affected, practically shutting down.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> According to the original text correct order is 3-2-4-1 . But I would not call it "The" correct order because some of these paragraphs can be perfectly interchanged without breaching grammar rules or continuity.
> 
> This is why preparing PTE Mock test questions is hard and folks are adviced to be aware where you practice your mock tests.


Hi,
exactly i agree with you. Actually this para is in PTE note mock tests. they have one of the hardest practice tests for PTE especially for reading.


----------



## AP SINGH

kdpillai said:


> benisrael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the whole Essay from the actual source (BBC Science) for the above Re-Order Para confusion.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> A good way to understand the role of sleep is to look at what would happen if we didn't sleep.
> 
> Lack of sleep has serious effects on our brain's ability to function. If you've ever pulled an all-nighter, you'll be familiar with the following after-effects: grumpiness, grogginess, irritability and forgetfulness.
> 
> After just one night without sleep, concentration becomes more difficult and attention span shortens considerably.
> 
> With continued lack of sufficient sleep, the part of the brain that controls language, memory, planning and sense of time is severely affected, practically shutting down.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> According to the original text correct order is 3-2-4-1 . But I would not call it "The" correct order because some of these paragraphs can be perfectly interchanged without breaching grammar rules or continuity.
> 
> This is why preparing PTE Mock test questions is hard and folks are adviced to be aware where you practice your mock tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> exactly i agree with you. Actually this para is in PTE note mock tests. they have one of the hardest practice tests for PTE especially for reading.
Click to expand...

Yes bro, this is from ptenote mock tests...Really finding difficult with this all but I think practice will make it easy ...


----------



## AP SINGH

benisrael said:


> Here is the whole Essay from the actual source (BBC Science) for the above Re-Order Para confusion.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> A good way to understand the role of sleep is to look at what would happen if we didn't sleep.
> 
> Lack of sleep has serious effects on our brain's ability to function. If you've ever pulled an all-nighter, you'll be familiar with the following after-effects: grumpiness, grogginess, irritability and forgetfulness.
> 
> After just one night without sleep, concentration becomes more difficult and attention span shortens considerably.
> 
> With continued lack of sufficient sleep, the part of the brain that controls language, memory, planning and sense of time is severely affected, practically shutting down.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> According to the original text correct order is 3-2-4-1 . But I would not call it "The" correct order because some of these paragraphs can be perfectly interchanged without breaching grammar rules or continuity.
> 
> This is why preparing PTE Mock test questions is hard and folks are adviced to be aware where you practice your mock tests.


Really appreciate ur efforts to solve this ..
Which mock tests are good to attempt ??
Thanks


----------



## benisrael

Thanks everyone, a simple google can find you the source for most mock tests.

I have been using PTE vouchers mock test and they seem ok, compared to others. Also official mock test is a must try before spending your hard earned money and giving another try on actual PTE - as they are the 'real' hard mock tests; they're stringent with the scores too.

All the best everyone!!!


----------



## majjji

Hi All PTE Aspirants,

Just wanted to share an improvement from my side. 4 days of preparation after giving my mock test B on 3 july 2018, I finally wrote pte official Scored Mock test C right now and received the following scores:

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 90
Reading: 90
Speaking: 90
Writting: 87

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 88
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 90
Spelling: 80
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 53

Much relieved. I was pretty much worried about my reading as I was not scoring more than 75 in the recent scored mock tests A and B. Finally got it. But I will practise more in reading till my exam. I think I'm still weak in collocations so need to make that area strong. 

But still astonished why my written discourse and spelling score is low. I deliberately took time in the end to check all spellings to make sure there is no mistake. I don't know why it happened.

However, I think that after this performance, I should write real exam as soon as possible, as I think I'm ready to score 79+ in each module. I just want 79 in all 4 to gain 20 points and not 90 in all , that has been my target. 

Will update you guys soon on my real exam story. Had to go to dubai straightaway. No exam centers in my country 

Also, I don't know what kind of paper and pen do the PTE guys provide for taking notes. Anybody who has written the real exam, kindly mention it please. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## saifyusuf

They give you an erasable notepad with multiple pages and a marker pen. Dont worry about that... you will adjust just fine... Only focus on the exam... Once it starts forget about the noise from others... Focus on what is on the screen. You'll do great. All the best mate.


----------



## majjji

saifyusuf said:


> They give you an erasable notepad with multiple pages and a marker pen. Dont worry about that... you will adjust just fine... Only focus on the exam... Once it starts forget about the noise from others... Focus on what is on the screen. You'll do great. All the best mate.


Thank you for the clarification. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Guys I'm struggling a bit with re-order sentences. Is there a better method than what E2 guys have suggested or should I take this part not so seriously?


----------



## benisrael

majjji said:


> Hi All PTE Aspirants,
> 
> Just wanted to share an improvement from my side. 4 days of preparation after giving my mock test B on 3 july 2018, I finally wrote pte official Scored Mock test C right now and received the following scores:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writting: 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 88
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 53
> 
> Much relieved. I was pretty much worried about my reading as I was not scoring more than 75 in the recent scored mock tests A and B. Finally got it. But I will practise more in reading till my exam. I think I'm still weak in collocations so need to make that area strong.
> 
> But still astonished why my written discourse and spelling score is low. I deliberately took time in the end to check all spellings to make sure there is no mistake. I don't know why it happened.
> 
> However, I think that after this performance, I should write real exam as soon as possible, as I think I'm ready to score 79+ in each module. I just want 79 in all 4 to gain 20 points and not 90 in all , that has been my target.
> 
> Will update you guys soon on my real exam story. Had to go to dubai straightaway. No exam centers in my country
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of paper and pen do the PTE guys provide for taking notes. Anybody who has written the real exam, kindly mention it please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Impressive scores mate, I just wish you posted the screenshot as an attachment so it won't take up my entire screen.

Jokes aside, now you ran out of all official mock tests and scored a whopping almost 90 overall - go get'em tiger!


----------



## majjji

benisrael said:


> Impressive scores mate, I just wish you posted the screenshot as an attachment so it won't take up my entire screen.
> 
> Jokes aside, now you ran out of all official mock tests and scored a whopping almost 90 overall - go get'em tiger!


Sorry for not uploading screeshot. Screesnshot function is not working fine on my phone, i think.

Thanks for your wishes. I would be going to take the real test at the end of this month. Need some more practice in reading. Will update here once I'll receive my real exam scores. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228

Trying to write one essay every day. This will help me improve as well as some of you guys here. Any improvements are appreciated.

Artificially intelligent robots are increasingly taking human jobs. 
Some people believe that eventually all work will be done by robots. 
Other believe that there is a limit to the tasks that robots can performs

Human jobs are continuously decreasing as a result of artificially intelligent robots. While some people think that eventually all work will be done by robots, others argue that robots will not be able to perform certain jobs. This essay will discuss why robots will eventually be able to perform any function replacing all the human jobs.
In future all the human jobs will be replaced by artificially intelligent robots. Due to the advancement of technology intelligent robots have been developed to perform tasks quickly and without errors. For example, robots are used to automate business process to complete tasks on time. Therefore this advancement of robots will lead to replacement of all human jobs in near future.
Despite the advancement of technology, some people think that robots won’t be able to replace certain human jobs. These people are unaware of the rate at which artificial intelligence is growing. For instance, driverless car are improving at very fast pace. Even the most complicated jobs such as medicine and online teaching are mechanised.
Human jobs are getting replaced by artificially intelligent robots at very high rates. In my opinion, in no time all the human jobs will be replaced by intelligent robots no matter how sophisticated the job is.


----------



## kdpillai

mav7228 said:


> Trying to write one essay every day. This will help me improve as well as some of you guys here. Any improvements are appreciated.
> 
> Artificially intelligent robots are increasingly taking human jobs.
> Some people believe that eventually all work will be done by robots.
> Other believe that there is a limit to the tasks that robots can performs
> 
> Human jobs are continuously decreasing as a result of artificially intelligent robots. While some people think that eventually all work will be done by robots, others argue that robots will not be able to perform certain jobs. This essay will discuss why robots will eventually be able to perform any function replacing all the human jobs.
> In future all the human jobs will be replaced by artificially intelligent robots. Due to the advancement of technology intelligent robots have been developed to perform tasks quickly and without errors. For example, robots are used to automate business process to complete tasks on time. Therefore this advancement of robots will lead to replacement of all human jobs in near future.
> Despite the advancement of technology, some people think that robots won’t be able to replace certain human jobs. These people are unaware of the rate at which artificial intelligence is growing. For instance, driverless car are improving at very fast pace. Even the most complicated jobs such as medicine and online teaching are mechanised.
> Human jobs are getting replaced by artificially intelligent robots at very high rates. In my opinion, in no time all the human jobs will be replaced by intelligent robots no matter how sophisticated the job is.


Avoid using same words again and again. Try to improve your grammar.


----------



## neo-the-one

csdhan said:


> Guys I'm struggling a bit with re-order sentences. Is there a better method than what E2 guys have suggested or should I take this part not so seriously?


Hi. You can use any method that you are comfortable with. In my opinion, re-ordering of paragraphs can be easily solved with logic than any standardized method. If the order of sentences sounds logical to you then go with it. Ofcourse there are some strategies like what E2 suggests but I would say that finally the entire paragraph should look logical to you.

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## csdhan

neo-the-one said:


> Hi. You can use any method that you are comfortable with. In my opinion, re-ordering of paragraphs can be easily solved with logic than any standardized method. If the order of sentences sounds logical to you then go with it. Ofcourse there are some strategies like what E2 suggests but I would say that finally the entire paragraph should look logical to you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> neo-the-one


Thank you, I was doing okay until I saw the E2 video and now my mind automatically tries to apply logic unnecessarily. Their videos on other topics like Describe image etc were very helpful but this one I will try to unlearn and use my basic understanding and logic.


----------



## JG

DN7C said:


> Hey, if you could change the theme, it would be much more readable.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JG

benisrael said:


> Useful tips and really encouraging, thank you.
> 
> I would like to give one suggestion though, that is - do not use a template for essay write up if you are an above average writer, instead try and improve your overall writing.
> 
> Having said that, I am not entirely sure how many people can vouch for the essay template used. Did you manage to get full scores in writing? Once again, thanks very much.


I agree, I mean the template is good for average and below average writer only. If you are an above average writer by automatically you will write the essay with precision. And of course, I scored 90 in writing with that template.:clap2:


----------



## benisrael

josygeorge000 said:


> I agree, I mean the template is good for average and below average writer only. If you are an above average writer by automatically you will write the essay with precision. And of course, I scored 90 in writing with that template.:clap2:


That's really something. Now I am tempted to use it too.


----------



## mav7228

*Some people believe that academic subjects such as chemistry, physics, and history should be taught in schools, while others believe that students will derive more benefit from studying practical subjects, such as motor mechanics and cooking. Discuss both views and give your opinion.*
[229 words]


These days there is an ongoing debate among people on the benefits of studying practical subjects over academic subjects in schools. Some people think that schools should focus on teaching academic subjects like chemistry, physics, and history while, others argue that studying practical subjects such as motor mechanics and cooking will have more benefits. This essay will discuss both sides of the argument and come to a logical conclusion.
Schools should teach academic subjects like chemistry, physics and history. These subjects help build a solid base for higher studies and professional career. For example, studying chemistry will teach students about molecules and element and their relationship. Therefore studying academic subjects at school is beneficial.
On the other hand, studying practical subjects like motor mechanics and cooking will only benefit students to understand and complete basic chores as it will not help them to build a professional career and they can learn it in their free time. As an example, cooking can be learnt at home in free time under less supervision. As a result academic subjects are more crucial for development and help the students in the long run.
The foregoing discussion propounds the view that academic subjects are more beneficial for the overall development and should be taught at schools. In my opinion, schools should focus on academic subjects more due to the benefits it has to offer.


----------



## benisrael

antonychan11 said:


> Where is the "steven template" mention in the article, please.


PTE Preparation Pack by Steven

There you go.


----------



## csdhan

benisrael said:


> View attachment 88650
> 
> 
> There you go, I hope he does not see this post and sue me for this.


Always use external links to upload these kind of documents. Then at least you can deny it later....


----------



## benisrael

csdhan said:


> Always use external links to upload these kind of documents. Then at least you can deny it later....


Just did, haha.


----------



## Antonyc11

benisrael said:


> PTE Preparation Pack by Steven
> 
> There you go.


Thanks for that.

BTW, the template question is about asylum seeker but the essay is written about television:confused2:


----------



## benisrael

antonychan11 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> BTW, the template question is about asylum seeker but the essay is written about television:confused2:


To be honest, I didn't even look into the template, take it with a grain of salt. 

Use it only as a reference and steal some good keywords and write the essay on your own. For example, these are some good transition sentences and can be used to show some contrast.

There are several reasons
the disadvantages outweigh the advantages
taken into account
it is claimed that
there are concerns about
strong arguments on both sides of the case
would strongly recommend​
Use these and build your essay adding some of your own vocabularies.


----------



## JG

benisrael said:


> To be honest, I didn't even look into the template, take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Use it only as a reference and steal some good keywords and write the essay on your own. For example, these are some good transition sentences and can be used to show some contrast.
> 
> There are several reasons
> the disadvantages outweigh the advantages
> taken into account
> it is claimed that
> there are concerns about
> strong arguments on both sides of the case
> would strongly recommend​
> Do not take it as it is, is my personal opinion.


It is not about template but the quality with which you write an essay that contributes to your scores.


----------



## JonandSophietravel

Hi everyone.

This post has been really helpful regarding the PTE test. My wife took her first IELTS test last week so fingers crossed for the 8s across the board that we need for the 20 points, but if not, we're definitely moving onto PTE next. I wish I'd read about PTE before we applied for IELTS, really.

All the best.

Jon


----------



## ajay_ghale

Hi All,

Can someone please provide feedback on SWT here -


"Developing and developed countries keep the products cost low by dividing labor and technology-intensive work among themselves, research work is mainly carried out in countries like USA and production is carried out in countries like China and India where low price labor is readily available."

Original text is #2 at https://ptestudy.com/writing/summarize-written-text/


----------



## vincyf1

JonandSophietravel said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> This post has been really helpful regarding the PTE test. My wife took her first IELTS test last week so fingers crossed for the 8s across the board that we need for the 20 points, but if not, we're definitely moving onto PTE next. I wish I'd read about PTE before we applied for IELTS, really.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Jon


Do consider taking a look at PTE Tips link in my signature below for your preparations. I have put together nifty tips that will help members of this forum.


----------



## csdhan

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please provide feedback on SWT here -
> 
> 
> "Developing and developed countries keep the products cost low by dividing labor and technology-intensive work among themselves, research work is mainly carried out in countries like USA and production is carried out in countries like China and India where low price labor is readily available."
> 
> Original text is #2 at https://ptestudy.com/writing/summarize-written-text/


I think there are two sentences in your summary.

"Developing and developed countries keep the products cost low by dividing labor and technology-intensive work among themselves"

"research work is mainly carried out in countries like the USA and production is carried out in countries like China and India where low price labor is readily available."

You can use connecting words like whereas, but etc. instead of keeping a comma there.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## benisrael

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please provide feedback on SWT here -
> 
> 
> "Developing and developed countries keep the products cost low by dividing labor and technology-intensive work among themselves, research work is mainly carried out in countries like USA and production is carried out in countries like China and India where low price labor is readily available."
> 
> Original text is #2 at https://ptestudy.com/writing/summarize-written-text/


I would add a connector to make it one sentence and fix the spelling for labour. 

---------------------------------

Developing and developed countries keep the products cost low by dividing labour and technology-intensive work among themselves, however, research work is mainly carried out in countries like USA and production is carried out in countries like China and India where low price labour is readily available.

---------------------------------

Otherwise, it is good.


----------



## Sachin1984

Hi everyone,

I gave pte second time this july 2 and scored 69 overall. When i gave first time in january i scored 74 overall.

The thing is i studied for 3 months for second test that includes coaching, e2l videos and self study.

I am demotivated as I scored more in first attempt with just 1 week prep and less in second attempt when i was more prepared.

Please see my scores attached. Can i do anything to improve?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adelaidean

Hi Guys!

Can someone please share the best known essay template. I have taken PTE once and I did not use any template and scored only 70. Though my written Discourse is always 90 both in real and mock tests (always 90 in mocks). I have also scored 7+ each in IELTS. This time I want to use a template. I looked into the Steven template, but I was not impressed, so I am looking for some powerful and attractive template which could get me 79 in writing.

I know some would argue that it depends on the quality of our writing not much on the template. However, this time I want to use some template.

I would be grateful guys for sharing any well know, proven template.


----------



## Adelaidean

I wrote the following easy in the response of the following question. Do you guys believe this kind of easy writing could give me 79 in real exam or I really need a much hard work. I would be very grateful if you guys shed some light on it.

Topic: One in 100 people worldwide are now displaced from their homes and 2015 saw a
record 1.3 million asylum seekers to Europe. To what extent should countries accept or reject refugees?

My Response:

More and more people are travelling illegally to Europe and Australia for taking asylum. This amount of asylum seekers has reached to almost 1.3 million in 2015. I believe that developed countries should accept only genuine asylum seekers from under developed countries.

Most of the asylum seekers have no threat in their home countries, but they try to move to some developed countries for having some better life style. In this struggle they cross the borders of different nations through sea boats and often disasters happen. In these accidents, thousands of lives have lost to the sea so far. Therefore, countries in Europe such as Germany should stop accepting these seekers to give a full stop to this illegal asylum seeking.

Furthermore, some serious criminals also use this path to escape from the law of their own country. It can lead to an increase in crime in some under developed countries, if Europe does not reject asylum seekers. Though some people still believe that people should have the right to live wherever they want to live, it will bring a great mismanagement to some regions of the world. Most of the people would move to develop countries which will result in a chaos in there.

In conclusion, one percent of the whole population of the world has moved to some other countries as asylum seekers. Developed countries such as Germany or Australia should only accept genuine people and should reject the majority who come to strengthen their financial situation.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello friends, 

Can anyone please evaluate my essay....Corrections and suggestions are welcomed


----------



## AP SINGH

ap singh said:


> hello friends,
> 
> can anyone please evaluate my essay....corrections and suggestions are welcomed
> View attachment 88660


----------



## AP SINGH

The above essay r not clear


----------



## ashrafali

*Hi everyone ,

I was just wondering if I can have helping me out in templates for SST, SWT, Essay.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks heaps.*


----------



## ashrafali

B]Hi everyone ,

I was just wondering, if I can have some one who can help me out in templates for SST, SWT, Essay.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks heaps.[/B]


----------



## csdhan

What scores are you looking for? Templates only take you so far whereas Structure goes a long way.


----------



## AP SINGH

AP SINGH said:


> The above essay r not clear[/QUOTE
> 
> Can anyone evaluate my essay


----------



## AP SINGH

ap singh said:


> ap singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> the above essay r not clear[/quote
> 
> can anyone evaluate my essay
Click to expand...


----------



## ashrafali

I am only after 65+, I am not very good a constructing a structure because its been a while since I tried any essay writing. I reckon, any simple and short templates will do for me.
Thanks heaps


----------



## mav7228

*Study abroad Advantages/disadvantages*

In recent years, many students are studying at universities abroad for various reasons such low education fees, better education and professional opportunities. While it is possible to claim that studying abroad has few disadvantages, my view is that advantages outweigh the disadvantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.

There are several reasons why studying abroad is beneficial for better future and career. One of them is that it offers numerous opportunities, experiences and possibilities. It can also argued that students studying abroad are exposed to better studying environments which leads to overall personal development. It should also be taken into account that it gives students an opportunity to learn and experience different cultures and lifestyle which will help them to have better view about the life they want to live. For example, students studying abroad can choose to settle in that country after this experience.

While those who are against the idea of studying abroad have a completely different view and say that it is not a good idea as it is unnecessary and they can study in their own country. Firstly, it is claimed that studying abroad is very expensive and one might go into debts at a very early age putting them under tremendous stress. Then there are concerns about not being able to focus on studies as students might have to work to cover the high cost of living.

While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that studying abroad is a good idea due to the great opportunities it has to offer along with better education. I would strongly recommend that students should study abroad at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## VIVI-L

Hi all, 

I have now given PTE for 5 times and still not able to cross 79 in all. My recent score was way less compare to my previous 3 attempts. 

PTE-A 1st Attempt 29/06/2017: LRSW 58/71/78/53 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 74/74/60/83/60/10 
PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/10/2017: LRSW 76/78/81/77 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 84/75/70/80/75/90 
PTE-A 3rd Attempt 28/12/2017: LRSW 73/72/78/75 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 80/73/70/70/82/69
PTE-A 4th attempt 28/05/2018: LRSW 69/78/81/73 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 70/89/72/86/71/81
PTE-A 5th attempt 29/06/2018: LRSW 66/75/81/67 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 66/67/67/87/75/58

Need your advice to improve.


----------



## benisrael

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have now given PTE for 5 times and still not able to cross 79 in all. My recent score was way less compare to my previous 3 attempts.
> 
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 29/06/2017: LRSW 58/71/78/53 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 74/74/60/83/60/10
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/10/2017: LRSW 76/78/81/77 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 84/75/70/80/75/90
> PTE-A 3rd Attempt 28/12/2017: LRSW 73/72/78/75 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 80/73/70/70/82/69
> PTE-A 4th attempt 28/05/2018: LRSW 69/78/81/73 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 70/89/72/86/71/81
> PTE-A 5th attempt 29/06/2018: LRSW 66/75/81/67 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 66/67/67/87/75/58
> 
> Need your advice to improve.


I see you took your time between exams, which is good. But I would suggest you dedicate 20 days prior to the exam and take a mock test every single day - preferably at the same time when you're planning to take the exam on the 21st day.

Also, make sure 2 of those mock tests are official PTE ones, and improve on your weak areas.

This was suggested to me by someone, I am doing my practice this way.


----------



## anurag_aus

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have now given PTE for 5 times and still not able to cross 79 in all. My recent score was way less compare to my previous 3 attempts.
> 
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 29/06/2017: LRSW 58/71/78/53 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 74/74/60/83/60/10
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/10/2017: LRSW 76/78/81/77 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 84/75/70/80/75/90
> PTE-A 3rd Attempt 28/12/2017: LRSW 73/72/78/75 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 80/73/70/70/82/69
> PTE-A 4th attempt 28/05/2018: LRSW 69/78/81/73 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 70/89/72/86/71/81
> PTE-A 5th attempt 29/06/2018: LRSW 66/75/81/67 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 66/67/67/87/75/58
> 
> Need your advice to improve.


It will be easy to advise if you could share the way you are preparing for exam.
However, one thing I can suggest is change the way of learning and practice. Start reading novels and try to finish atleast 1-2 in a week. Try to summarize chapters after you finish reading, if possible, both on recording and writing. This helped me a lot, hope will work out for you as well.


----------



## DN7C

benisrael said:


> I see you took your time between exams, which is good. But I would suggest you dedicate 20 days prior to the exam and take a mock test every single day - preferably at the same time when you're planning to take the exam on the 21st day.
> 
> Also, make sure 2 of those mock tests are official PTE ones, and improve on your weak areas.
> 
> This was suggested to me by someone, I am doing my practice this way.


Your recommendation seems it could work. 
Any idea where can we find 19 mock tests other than the official ones?


----------



## benisrael

DN7C said:


> Your recommendation seems it could work.
> Any idea where can we find 19 mock tests other than the official ones?


There are many sites that offer 20-30 free mock tests (with few free evaluations) , if you buy the PTE voucher from them.

You can google, I bought from ptevoucher - they have a fairly decent test system.


----------



## DN7C

benisrael said:


> There are many sites that offer 20-30 free mock tests (with few free evaluations) , if you buy the PTE voucher from them.
> 
> You can google, I bought from ptevoucher - they have a fairly decent test system.


Thanks benisrael!

I'll check 'em.


----------



## majjji

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have now given PTE for 5 times and still not able to cross 79 in all. My recent score was way less compare to my previous 3 attempts.
> 
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 29/06/2017: LRSW 58/71/78/53 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 74/74/60/83/60/10
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/10/2017: LRSW 76/78/81/77 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 84/75/70/80/75/90
> PTE-A 3rd Attempt 28/12/2017: LRSW 73/72/78/75 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 80/73/70/70/82/69
> PTE-A 4th attempt 28/05/2018: LRSW 69/78/81/73 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 70/89/72/86/71/81
> PTE-A 5th attempt 29/06/2018: LRSW 66/75/81/67 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 66/67/67/87/75/58
> 
> Need your advice to improve.


Have you given official mock tests from pte before going to give the real exams? You need to practice using the right techniques already mentioned on this thread. After practicing for some time, try pte official mock test to know where you lack. Then fill in the weak areas by practising more. Then go for another mock to see how much have you improved. In this way you'll get in track. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

AP SINGH said:


> ap singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ap singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> the above essay r not clear[/quote
> 
> can anyone evaluate my essay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always after the introduction please write the supporting points. Try to avoid too many complicated words as it can lead to errors. Keep it simple and use lots of idioms, phrases, connectors, some proverbs. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## VIVI-L

benisrael said:


> I see you took your time between exams, which is good. But I would suggest you dedicate 20 days prior to the exam and take a mock test every single day - preferably at the same time when you're planning to take the exam on the 21st day.
> 
> Also, make sure 2 of those mock tests are official PTE ones, and improve on your weak areas.
> 
> This was suggested to me by someone, I am doing my practice this way.


Thanks Benisrael for your good advice. committing 3 hrs every day for mock test would be very difficult for me, but i am gonna give a try.


----------



## VIVI-L

anurag_aus said:


> It will be easy to advise if you could share the way you are preparing for exam.
> However, one thing I can suggest is change the way of learning and practice. Start reading novels and try to finish atleast 1-2 in a week. Try to summarize chapters after you finish reading, if possible, both on recording and writing. This helped me a lot, hope will work out for you as well.



Thanks Anurag for your suggestion. For last attempt , i watched 30 movies + 2 netflix series to improve speaking and listening. I do pause the video while watching and repeat the dialogues myself.
For writing section, I use template from stefen and e2language.
For reading, i read book related to stock markets and currency trading which are in simpler english.
This is how i prepared for all my attempts so far. 
For my next attempt, i decided to take mocks and read books as suggested here. 
Hope this will improve my scores


----------



## AP SINGH

kdpillai said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ap singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ap singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> the above essay r not clear[/quote
> 
> can anyone evaluate my essay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always after the introduction please write the supporting points. Try to avoid too many complicated words as it can lead to errors. Keep it simple and use lots of idioms, phrases, connectors, some proverbs. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks kdpillai for the suggestions..Will definitely follow
Click to expand...


----------



## VIVI-L

majjji said:


> Have you given official mock tests from pte before going to give the real exams? You need to practice using the right techniques already mentioned on this thread. After practicing for some time, try pte official mock test to know where you lack. Then fill in the weak areas by practising more. Then go for another mock to see how much have you improved. In this way you'll get in track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks Majjji for your input. For PTE, I have never took any mocks before. I have now decided to give more mocks and practice as suggested before my next attempt.


----------



## kfarid313

VIVI-L said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have now given PTE for 5 times and still not able to cross 79 in all. My recent score was way less compare to my previous 3 attempts.
> 
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 29/06/2017: LRSW 58/71/78/53 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 74/74/60/83/60/10
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 30/10/2017: LRSW 76/78/81/77 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 84/75/70/80/75/90
> PTE-A 3rd Attempt 28/12/2017: LRSW 73/72/78/75 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 80/73/70/70/82/69
> PTE-A 4th attempt 28/05/2018: LRSW 69/78/81/73 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 70/89/72/86/71/81
> PTE-A 5th attempt 29/06/2018: LRSW 66/75/81/67 Enabiling skills(G/O/P/S/V/W): 66/67/67/87/75/58
> 
> Need your advice to improve.


From your scores, it's clear that you need to concentrate more on listening & writing section.Make sure you concentrate more on repeat sentences and write from dictation.Because write from dictation is highly evaluated and added in writing scores as well.It seems that you are using the templates in speaking section & speaking fluently but not covering content in retell lecture.Also summarise spoken text from listening is an area where you need to focus & include as many keywords from the lecture.I would recommend that you work hard on these areas & then give a try on mock tests and evaluate yourself before appearing for real exam.


----------



## csdhan

Guys I understand that following is the structure for re-tell lecture by E2,
The speaker was discussing "Topic"
He/She mentioned 
He/She talked about
He/She discussed
He/She described
He/She suggested that .

But if I'm following this structure I'm not able to cover many keywords in the lecture with in 40 seconds. Can I just go ahead with talking without using this "He mentioned..." etc?


----------



## benisrael

csdhan said:


> Guys I understand that following is the structure for re-tell lecture by E2,
> The speaker was discussing "Topic"
> He/She mentioned
> He/She talked about
> He/She discussed
> He/She described
> He/She suggested that .
> 
> But if I'm following this structure I'm not able to cover many keywords in the lecture with in 40 seconds. Can I just go ahead with talking without using this "He mentioned..." etc?


Same here, I stopped referring to the speaker at all. Not sure if this would work... But in official Pearson answer key, they did not refer to the speaker, they just refer to the lecture.

Ex: The lecture was about / The lecture provided some tips

Though in model answers, they use terms like 'The lecturer/speaker recommended' etc.

So I think it's up to you to choose how you speak in between, but good to start and end by referring to the lecture or speaker.


----------



## VIVI-L

kfarid313 said:


> From your scores, it's clear that you need to concentrate more on listening & writing section.Make sure you concentrate more on repeat sentences and write from dictation.Because write from dictation is highly evaluated and added in writing scores as well.It seems that you are using the templates in speaking section & speaking fluently but not covering content in retell lecture.Also summarise spoken text from listening is an area where you need to focus & include as many keywords from the lecture.I would recommend that you work hard on these areas & then give a try on mock tests and evaluate yourself before appearing for real exam.


Thanks Kfarid313 for your valuable feedback. Sure I will put more work on those identified items.


----------



## csdhan

benisrael said:


> Same here, I stopped referring to the speaker at all. Not sure if this would work... But in official Pearson answer key, they did not refer to the speaker, they just refer to the lecture.
> 
> Ex: The lecture was about / The lecture provided some tips
> 
> Though in model answers, they use terms like 'The lecturer/speaker recommended' etc.
> 
> So I think it's up to you to choose how you speak in between, but good to start and end by referring to the lecture or speaker.


Thanks. I'm planning use these only for first and last sentence and talk normally in in between. Saying He talked about/mentioned etc is breaking my flow.


----------



## majjji

Hi All,

I would like to know that in how many days one successfully receives real pte exam results. I know that official statement from pte is that you will receive it in 5 business days. But I've seen people getting it on the very next day. I've also seen people complaining that they have received it in 24 hours but the report card is not displaying the results. How often does that happen?

In case if someone gives the test in UAE, will he or she receive it on the very next day? Have anyone received it like that. As I would be giving my real exam soon so just want to know the case from those who have already given it and received it the next morning.

Also please shed some light on how to give 2 pte exams in a row. I know that one can't give second exam until he or she gets the result of first one. But I've seen cases like somehow if you manage to get results of first pte in 24 hours, you still have to wait for 5 days to book the next test. Is that the case? Your valuable input is required. Thanks!



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## saifyusuf

majjji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know that in how many days one successfully receives real pte exam results. I know that official statement from pte is that you will receive it in 5 business days. But I've seen people getting it on the very next day. I've also seen people complaining that they have received it in 24 hours but the report card is not displaying the results. How often does that happen?
> 
> In case if someone gives the test in UAE, will he or she receive it on the very next day? Have anyone received it like that. As I would be giving my real exam soon so just want to know the case from those who have already given it and received it the next morning.
> 
> Also please shed some light on how to give 2 pte exams in a row. I know that one can't give second exam until he or she gets the result of first one. But I've seen cases like somehow if you manage to get results of first pte in 24 hours, you still have to wait for 5 days to book the next test. Is that the case? Your valuable input is required. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Hi, I wrote the exam in Kuwait and got my results the next day. Many get it within a day or two. Where as, a minority have issues with it. Cant say for sure how UAE results would be sent out but its pretty straightforward. So you dont need to worry. Giving two exams in a row is possible only after a week from when one writes the exam and gets the results delivered. Other experienced members can comment better on it.


----------



## majjji

saifyusuf said:


> Hi, I wrote the exam in Kuwait and got my results the next day. Many get it within a day or two. Where as, a minority have issues with it. Cant say for sure how UAE results would be sent out but its pretty straightforward. So you dont need to worry. Giving two exams in a row is possible only after a week from when one writes the exam and gets the results delivered. Other experienced members can comment better on it.


But I've read their FAQs which says you can only take the next test once you receive the result of the previous one. So if I receive it the next morning, should I still need to wait for a week in order to get the next exam schedule. That's something really absurd  It will pose a lot of issues for a guy like me travelling all the way to another country and still won't be able to give 2 tests in a row. :::sad:::

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Can someone please share the best known essay template. I have taken PTE once and I did not use any template and scored only 70. Though my written Discourse is always 90 both in real and mock tests (always 90 in mocks). I have also scored 7+ each in IELTS. This time I want to use a template. I looked into the Steven template, but I was not impressed, so I am looking for some powerful and attractive template which could get me 79 in writing.
> 
> I know some would argue that it depends on the quality of our writing not much on the template. However, this time I want to use some template.
> 
> I would be grateful guys for sharing any well know, proven template.


I used Steven template and I got >79. You don't need to use the whole thing, just the start, maybe some bits in the middle. You can always modify it.

If there is one better than Steven, you will most likely to hear it more often.


----------



## ssk123

*Please help in improving my score*

Hi,

Can someone review my PTE result and guide me to improve my score. 

L/R/S/W - 65/67/74/64
Enabling skills -
Grammar - 75 
Oral fluency - 83
Pronunciation - 55
Spelling - 87 
Vocabulary - 73
Written Discourse -57
For the preparation I am following the E2 Language videos on Youtube and practicing from PTEStudy.com. 

Not sure why the scores are low, Can some one guide me in improving my score. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssk123

newyearoldme said:


> I used Steven template and I got >79. You don't need to use the whole thing, just the start, maybe some bits in the middle. You can always modify it.
> 
> If there is one better than Steven, you will most likely to hear it more often.


Can you share the Steven template for essays.


----------



## kfarid313

majjji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know that in how many days one successfully receives real pte exam results. I know that official statement from pte is that you will receive it in 5 business days. But I've seen people getting it on the very next day. I've also seen people complaining that they have received it in 24 hours but the report card is not displaying the results. How often does that happen?
> 
> In case if someone gives the test in UAE, will he or she receive it on the very next day? Have anyone received it like that. As I would be giving my real exam soon so just want to know the case from those who have already given it and received it the next morning.
> 
> Also please shed some light on how to give 2 pte exams in a row. I know that one can't give second exam until he or she gets the result of first one. But I've seen cases like somehow if you manage to get results of first pte in 24 hours, you still have to wait for 5 days to book the next test. Is that the case? Your valuable input is required. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

Why on earth are you even thinking to give a 2nd try.Make sure you practice well and get your desired scores (79+) in the 1st attempt itself.If God forbid, you do not receive it, then my personal suggestion would be to practice for at least a month & then reappear for the exam rather than attempting so sooner i.e within 2 or 5 days.Thanks!


----------



## kfarid313

ssk123 said:


> Can you share the Steven template for essays.


(Introduction) 
These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.


(2nd Paragraph)
There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.


(3rd Paragraph)
Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.

(Conclusion) 
While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________.

Alternative way is to get yourself registered on this url & get it for free http://ptepreparation.com/support-files/PTE-Essay-Writing-Template_Steven-Fernandes.pdf

Thanks!


----------



## saifyusuf

kfarid313 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Why on earth are you even thinking to give a 2nd try.Make sure you practice well and get your desired scores (79+) in the 1st attempt itself.If God forbid, you do not receive it, then my personal suggestion would be to practice for at least a month & then reappear for the exam rather than attempting so sooner i.e within 2 or 5 days.Thanks!


I Second that mate ! wont improve your scores by taking back to back tests. Though, i get the issue with the travel and expenses... I would recommend you to take the test only when you're prepared thoroughly and have got the closest results in mock tests.


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Experts,

In my exam, I got the question related to the Paraplegic motorbike in listening MCMA with an enormous sound of music in the background. Tried to find/search the same question on google, however, didn't get the desired result. Anybody is having a reference to this, please let me know.

Regards,
Dipanshu


----------



## dipanshub

majjji said:


> Hi All PTE Aspirants,
> 
> Just wanted to share an improvement from my side. 4 days of preparation after giving my mock test B on 3 july 2018, I finally wrote pte official Scored Mock test C right now and received the following scores:
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 90
> Reading: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Writting: 87
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 88
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 90
> Spelling: 80
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 53
> 
> Much relieved. I was pretty much worried about my reading as I was not scoring more than 75 in the recent scored mock tests A and B. Finally got it. But I will practise more in reading till my exam. I think I'm still weak in collocations so need to make that area strong.
> 
> But still astonished why my written discourse and spelling score is low. I deliberately took time in the end to check all spellings to make sure there is no mistake. I don't know why it happened.
> 
> However, I think that after this performance, I should write real exam as soon as possible, as I think I'm ready to score 79+ in each module. I just want 79 in all 4 to gain 20 points and not 90 in all , that has been my target.
> 
> Will update you guys soon on my real exam story. Had to go to dubai straightaway. No exam centers in my country
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of paper and pen do the PTE guys provide for taking notes. Anybody who has written the real exam, kindly mention it please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Could you please let me know how you are preparing the reading section to get the 90?


----------



## brs

Hello everyone,
This is my recent result. Where do you think I should focus in order to get this thing done?


----------



## hakim92

*PTE-A Enquiry*

Hi Experts,

It sounds like a trivial question. I have attempted several PTE exams and failed to nail 8 in all bands. Are they sent automatically to the Department of Home Affair?

Thank you very much


----------



## Abhi

hakim92 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> It sounds like a trivial question. I have attempted several PTE exams and failed to nail 8 in all bands. Are they sent automatically to the Department of Home Affair?
> 
> Thank you very much


No, unless you decide to send the scores. Meaning you got to mention the Test Taker ID in your EOI, which is unique to a specific PTE attempt. You also have an option to send your scores from Pearson account. So, decide which scores you are going to note in your EOI and proceed accordingly.


----------



## Abhi

brs said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my recent result. Where do you think I should focus in order to get this thing done?


That's close, don't worry you can very well achieve 79+ in all sections in your next attempt.

You should focus on Listening, Reading and Writing because you are close to 79 in all those communicative skills. 

How was your performance across the following item types?

1/ Repeat Sentence
2/ Re-tell lecture
3/ Summarize Written Text
4/ Write Essay
5/ Re-order paragraphs
6/ Summarize Spoken Text
7/ Write from Dictation


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

I gave my PTE test on 14-07-18 however got the below results:
Communicative Skills
Listening - 75
Reading - 69
Speaking - 86
Writing - 72
Enabling Skills
Grammar - 66
Oral Fluency - 77
Pronunciation - 76
Spelling - 76
Vocabulary - 70
Written Disclosure - 69

Can experts advice where should I work on?


----------



## benisrael

majjji said:


> But I've read their FAQs which says you can only take the next test once you receive the result of the previous one. So if I receive it the next morning, should I still need to wait for a week in order to get the next exam schedule. That's something really absurd  It will pose a lot of issues for a guy like me travelling all the way to another country and still won't be able to give 2 tests in a row. :::sad:::
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


That is really painstaking, mate. 

If you're travelling to Dubai, I am sure you need to shell out a lot. Did you consider any other less expensive country as an option?


----------



## benisrael

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> In my exam, I got the question related to the Paraplegic motorbike in listening MCMA with an enormous sound of music in the background. Tried to find/search the same question on google, however, didn't get the desired result. Anybody is having a reference to this, please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Dipanshu


I assume you already know that paraplegic is a condition of leg paralysis - loss of muscle function in the lower half of the body.

Keeping that in mind, there is this new motorcycle specially made for these people. You can read about it here.


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Hope it helps.[/quote]

Thanks Mate!! But any other suggestions are still welcome!!


----------



## JG

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> Hope it helps.


Thanks Mate!! But any other suggestions are still welcome!![/QUOTE]

See you are basically struggling with reading that section needs a lot of reading regularly.
Try to follow some techniques in each section of the exam and you will pass. My opinion is studying one month more and then try. You are close but need more practice for 79.


----------



## PJmask

Hi experts,

I have been following this thread for long time now and after some halfhearted preparation, attached is my PTE score report.

I have booked my next test exactly 4 weeks from today, need to scored 79+ each. Advise regarding my lackings according to score report and how I should prepare for next one month would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JG

PJmask said:


> Thank you.
> 
> According to my score report, can you please advise on specific tasks I should work on?
> 
> Cheers


yes


----------



## PJmask

Yes please!


josygeorge000 said:


> yes


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Can you evaluate all my scores do it can help me strategise accordingly!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> Can you evaluate all my scores do it can help me strategise accordingly!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me for details


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

brs said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my recent result. Where do you think I should focus in order to get this thing done?


Hard Luck Mate! But surely you are gonna nail it in your next attempt. :clap2:


----------



## dipanshub

benisrael said:


> I assume you already know that paraplegic is a condition of leg paralysis - loss of muscle function in the lower half of the body.
> 
> Keeping that in mind, there is this new motorcycle specially made for these people. You can read about it here.


Thanks heaps Benisrael...


----------



## shekar.ym

brs said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my recent result. Where do you think I should focus in order to get this thing done?




Hard luck bro. You are almost there. Good luck for next attempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

Here is my situation, I have tried PTE for 4 times and kept falling short to achieve 79+

L: 57, R: 64, S: 51, W: 71
L: 73, R: 79, S: 90, W: 70
L: 79, R: 72, S: 87, W: 75
L: 69, R: 70, S: 58, W: 81

As you can see, the last score is really shocking me that my speaking went really low for no reason and I believe it affected badly on other related modules.

What went wrong? When should I take another test?

My score details for the last two attempts.


----------



## Kay24

Hi all,

I recently did the scored practice test A and my results are:

*Communicative Skills*
Listening 86
Reading 80
Speaking 80
Writing 83

*
Enabling Skills*
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 89
Pronunciation 75
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 90

I'm happy with my score, but really want to know what to improve on especially in the reading and speaking sections. Also, how do I improve my spelling score?


----------



## Abhi

hoandang said:


> Here is my situation, I have tried PTE for 4 times and kept falling short to achieve 79+
> 
> L: 57, R: 64, S: 51, W: 71
> L: 73, R: 79, S: 90, W: 70
> L: 79, R: 72, S: 87, W: 75
> L: 69, R: 70, S: 58, W: 81
> 
> As you can see, the last score is really shocking me that my speaking went really low for no reason and I believe it affected badly on other related modules.
> 
> What went wrong? When should I take another test?
> 
> My score details for the last two attempts.



Give a good one month to work on your weaknesses. How much time are you giving between the actual PTE attempts? Why does the scoring dip in your successive attempts? 

In order to achieve 79+, you need to practice the high scoring item types till you are reasonably confident that you'll score well in the exam.

Before your 4th attempt did you give the PTE practice simulated exams - A, B or C? if so what were the scores across communicative skills for Test C?


----------



## Abhi

Kay24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently did the scored practice test A and my results are:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 86
> Reading 80
> Speaking 80
> Writing 83
> 
> *
> Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm happy with my score, but really want to know what to improve on especially in the reading and speaking sections. Also, how do I improve my spelling score?


Great score, but focus your practice around the Reading and Speaking sections since you are at borderline 79+. If you do that, I don't see any problem you scoring 79+ each in the real exam.

To improve on spelling, remove autocorrect in applications you use for writing/note taking both at your workplace and for PTE practice.


----------



## kdpillai

Kay24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently did the scored practice test A and my results are:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 86
> Reading 80
> Speaking 80
> Writing 83
> 
> *
> Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm happy with my score, but really want to know what to improve on especially in the reading and speaking sections. Also, how do I improve my spelling score?


To improve spelling, avoid using auto correct in your system. Avoid using too many complicated words when writing essays or SWT. Try to improve your grammar and vocabulary skills which will automatically further improve your speaking and reading...


----------



## brs

nabhilash said:


> That's close, don't worry you can very well achieve 79+ in all sections in your next attempt.
> 
> You should focus on Listening, Reading and Writing because you are close to 79 in all those communicative skills.
> 
> How was your performance across the following item types?
> 
> 1/ Repeat Sentence
> 2/ Re-tell lecture
> 3/ Summarize Written Text
> 4/ Write Essay
> 5/ Re-order paragraphs
> 6/ Summarize Spoken Text
> 7/ Write from Dictation


Thanks for your answer mate! I need to say that this is my highest score so far. I usually get 79+ in reading and speaking but my highest for listening and writing were 77 and 75. I have improved these two skills in my last attempt was listening wasn't good enough. 

In this test, I did few thing different. Before, I was paraphrasing a lot and trying not to use any word from text in SWT and I was writing only 35 words. But this time I did use some words from text and wrote around 70 words. I reckon this improved my writing asI used more content. Writing essay was pretty much the same as last times. I didn't like the essay I wrote but It was surprisingly enough for 79+ 

Also when I was doing re-tell lecture, I was using a template and using only few words from lecture. This time, I didn't stick with the template, instead I tried to use words from lecture.

And last thing I did different was SST. I used to use a template and wrote around 50 words only. This time I did try to take note of everything and used as many words as I could from text. But I had an issue with my pen and missed a couple of sentence. I don't know if it would make any difference if I had couple more words from text. 

I usually do well in repeat sentence but this time I was not very happy it to be honest. There was someone really loud next to me and I got distracted. I usually do better in that. Do you think it did effect my listening?

I got four questions in write from dictation. I remember making some mistake with the last one. I misspelled couple or more words. But the first three should be fine.


----------



## kdpillai

brs said:


> Thanks for your answer mate! I need to say that this is my highest score so far. I usually get 79+ in reading and speaking but my highest for listening and writing were 77 and 75. I have improved these two skills in my last attempt was listening wasn't good enough.
> 
> In this test, I did few thing different. Before, I was paraphrasing a lot and trying not to use any word from text in SWT and I was writing only 35 words. But this time I did use some words from text and wrote around 70 words. I reckon this improved my writing asI used more content. Writing essay was pretty much the same as last times. I didn't like the essay I wrote but It was surprisingly enough for 79+
> 
> Also when I was doing re-tell lecture, I was using a template and using only few words from lecture. This time, I didn't stick with the template, instead I tried to use words from lecture.
> 
> And last thing I did different was SST. I used to use a template and wrote around 50 words only. This time I did try to take note of everything and used as many words as I could from text. But I had an issue with my pen and missed a couple of sentence. I don't know if it would make any difference if I had couple more words from text.
> 
> I usually do well in repeat sentence but this time I was not very happy it to be honest. There was someone really loud next to me and I got distracted. I usually do better in that. Do you think it did effect my listening?
> 
> I got four questions in write from dictation. I remember making some mistake with the last one. I misspelled couple or more words. But the first three should be fine.


For listening to get above 79+, definitely you need to get the write from dictation correct. It carries the highest mark.

for writing, Essays write between 280 to 290 words around 6 para. lots of idioms, phrases, connectors. 

SWT - first write down 4 sentences from the text, with the help of connectors connect this 4 sentences so that you get only one sentence. also write between 50 to 60 words to get max.
SST - Similar to SWT but here you need not write in one single sentence again write between 50 to 60 for max credit.


----------



## Abhi

Further comments in red



brs said:


> Thanks for your answer mate! I need to say that this is my highest score so far. I usually get 79+ in reading and speaking but my highest for listening and writing were 77 and 75. I have improved these two skills in my last attempt was listening wasn't good enough.
> 
> In this test, I did few thing different. Before, I was paraphrasing a lot and trying not to use any word from text in SWT and I was writing only 35 words. But this time I did use some words from text and wrote around 70 words. I reckon this improved my writing asI used more content.
> 
> DO NOT use any words from the passage. Read the passage at least 2-3 times to get the essence of what the author is trying to convey and write a crisp summary b/w 35-60 words. Use connectors (for, and, nor, but, or, yet, although, however, though, etc) to make ideas flow in your written summary.
> 
> NOTE: this item scores your Reading as well as Writing. So, ensure you focus on both grasping the content and writing a concise summary
> 
> Writing essay was pretty much the same as last times. I didn't like the essay I wrote but It was surprisingly enough for 79+
> 
> Also when I was doing re-tell lecture, I was using a template and using only few words from lecture. This time, I didn't stick with the template, instead I tried to use words from lecture.
> 
> Whichever method works best, stick to it. Again stick to the topic, don't change the meaning of what's said.
> 
> And last thing I did different was SST. I used to use a template and wrote around 50 words only. This time I did try to take note of everything and used as many words as I could from text. But I had an issue with my pen and missed a couple of sentence. I don't know if it would make any difference if I had couple more words from text.
> 
> Stick to a template, because that will give you structure. SST scores carry weight for both listening and writing.
> 
> I usually do well in repeat sentence but this time I was not very happy it to be honest. There was someone really loud next to me and I got distracted. I usually do better in that. Do you think it did effect my listening?
> 
> Try deep breathing/meditation techniques, trust me it works to bring back your focus and put you in a zone where you are not distracted by anyone. PTE microphones are powerful enough to pick up your voice so ensure to close your eyes and focus. Try to capture chunks of phrases and repeat back with the same intonation and stress, then see the magic.
> 
> This item type scores heavily to your speaking and listening. So, don't miss out on those.
> 
> I got four questions in write from dictation. I remember making some mistake with the last one. I misspelled couple or more words. But the first three should be fine.
> 
> WFD has to be spot on to score high, practice!


----------



## Famedevon

Just scored 90 (R90 L90 W89 S90) with 2 days of preparation.

Advice for other expats:
1) Use E2 Language Videos in YouTube. No books, and many other videos are absolute garbage.

2) Its all about memorising the pattern. Know what’s next.

3) Speak clearly and DO NOT stop speaking once the microphone beeps. When in doubt, or when you need to think, its better to say random stuff than do aaaaaa, hmmm, but but but

Good Luck


----------



## SG

Famedevon said:


> Just scored 90 (R90 L90 W89 S90) with 2 days of preparation.
> 
> Advice for other expats:
> 1) Use E2 Language Videos in YouTube. No books, and many other videos are absolute garbage.
> 
> 2) Its all about memorising the pattern. Know what’s next.
> 
> 3) Speak clearly and DO NOT stop speaking once the microphone beeps. When in doubt, or when you need to think, its better to say random stuff than do aaaaaa, hmmm, but but but
> 
> Good Luck


Congratulations Famedevon. Wishing you good luck for your next steps.


----------



## SG

Kay24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently did the scored practice test A and my results are:
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 86
> Reading 80
> Speaking 80
> Writing 83
> 
> *
> Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 75
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I'm happy with my score, but really want to know what to improve on especially in the reading and speaking sections. Also, how do I improve my spelling score?



Hi Kay,

As rightly said by nabhilash, adding on that:

Stop relying on spell-checkers when you type an email or a text message. 

Most of us who make spelling mistakes are unaware of the difference between:

advice & advise
except & accept
practice & practise
color & colour
theater & theatre
liter & litre
organization & organisation

Observe the spelling mistakes.
You can make a note of those spellings / use sticky notes, so that you correct your spellings.


----------



## ahmedsamirtohamy

hi mike any suggestions for the PTE training material


----------



## benisrael

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> As rightly said by nabhilash, adding on that:
> 
> Stop relying on spell-checkers when you type an email or a text message.
> 
> Most of us who make spelling mistakes are unaware of the difference between:
> 
> advice & advise
> except & accept
> practice & practise
> color & colour
> theater & theatre
> liter & litre
> organization & organisation
> 
> Observe the spelling mistakes.
> You can make a note of those spellings / use sticky notes, so that you correct your spellings.


I would like to contradict. 

Not relying on spell-checkers is only going to make it worse (you may not even know if you are using the correct spelling), instead, I've been using Grammarly.

I was very critical of Grammarly first, for it makes someone rely too much on technology for something as simple as writing. But I was wrong, it actually improves your grammar and spelling. Must use if you are a PTE aspirant.


----------



## csdhan

Guys, what are the most critical question types that contribute to scoring more or which needs more attention to score 79+? Is any analysis available on this?


----------



## shekar.ym

csdhan said:


> Guys, what are the most critical question types that contribute to scoring more or which needs more attention to score 79+? Is any analysis available on this?


each question type contributes to your score and enabling skills.


----------



## Famedevon

ahmedsamirtohamy said:


> hi mike any suggestions for the PTE training material


E2 Language videos on YouTube. That's more than enough.


----------



## Famedevon

csdhan said:


> Guys, what are the most critical question types that contribute to scoring more or which needs more attention to score 79+? Is any analysis available on this?


Depends on your strengths and weaknesses. But there are some obviously easy questions and some a little hard.

I would say, Image description and summarize essay parts of the speaking, and the summarize essay part of the listening need more work than others.

Writing section is something where most people lose marks, would be nice to work on that.

Good Luck.


----------



## SG

One can also go through the PTE Scoring Guide. 
The PTE Score Guide is designed for anyone who wants to learn more about how the different tasks in PTE Academic are scored.

Links:
https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf


----------



## Kay24

benisrael said:


> I would like to contradict.
> 
> Not relying on spell-checkers is only going to make it worse (you may not even know if you are using the correct spelling), instead, I've been using Grammarly.
> 
> I was very critical of Grammarly first, for it makes someone rely too much on technology for something as simple as writing. But I was wrong, it actually improves your grammar and spelling. Must use if you are a PTE aspirant.


Thanks guys for the replies. I really want to get 79+ in each section. I've only recently found out about the PTE, prior to that I was doing the IELTS exam and couldn't get an 8 for writing. 

I will take all your advice on board. I downloaded grammarly, so will try that out to see what my most common misspelled words are and then after try to write out emails and stuff without spell check. 

I'm wanting to take the PTE test in the first week of August. Do you think that's enough time? I'm 20 weeks pregnant and want to apply ASAP.


----------



## kdpillai

Kay24 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I really want to get 79+ in each section. I've only recently found out about the PTE, prior to that I was doing the IELTS exam and couldn't get an 8 for writing.
> 
> I will take all your advice on board. I downloaded grammarly, so will try that out to see what my most common misspelled words are and then after try to write out emails and stuff without spell check.
> 
> I'm wanting to take the PTE test in the first week of August. Do you think that's enough time? I'm 20 weeks pregnant and want to apply ASAP.


All the best..you have another 10 more days..make it count. Just put your full effort in to it and ace the test...Just believe you can do it and you will.keep the positive attitude..Once again Best of Luck..


----------



## SG

Kay24 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I really want to get 79+ in each section. I've only recently found out about the PTE, prior to that I was doing the IELTS exam and couldn't get an 8 for writing.
> 
> I will take all your advice on board. I downloaded grammarly, so will try that out to see what my most common misspelled words are and then after try to write out emails and stuff without spell check.
> 
> I'm wanting to take the PTE test in the first week of August. Do you think that's enough time? I'm 20 weeks pregnant and want to apply ASAP.


Hi Kay,

First of all, Congratulations to you.

Grammarly helped me a lot too, specially with improving grammatical mistakes, usage of commas at appropriate places, precise words usage. Plus, there is a score which comes shows up on the top right too.

Never Never Lose Hope. I am sure you will get your desired scores for PTE.

Good Luck to you Kay for your PTE.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Anybody here from Pune !! I am trying to book the exam date, however, it is not showing Pune in search when I am trying to find the testing center near me?? whereas a year back there was one center in Pune. 

Is Pune center closed ??? On their website, they have shown the list of cities where testing centers are. When I am trying to book it is not showing Pune in search.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Anybody can provide me review on below two centers in mumbai !!


1. Edwise International LLP
2, Sethna Building,
1st Floor, 216 Princess Street,
Marine Lines,
Mumbai
Maharashtra 400002
India 

2. Pearson Professional Centers-Mumbai
Building No.9, 1st Floor
Solitaire Corporate Park,167 Andheri
J B Nagar Link Rd,Chakala,Andheri(East)
Mumbai
Maharashtra 400093
India 


Which One is better. I want to book dates in August.


----------



## kdpillai

Subhash Bohra said:


> Anybody can provide me review on below two centers in mumbai !!
> 
> 
> 1. Edwise International LLP
> 2, Sethna Building,
> 1st Floor, 216 Princess Street,
> Marine Lines
> Mumbai
> Maharashtra 400002
> India
> 
> 2. Pearson Professional Centers-Mumbai
> Building No.9, 1st Floor
> Solitaire Corporate Park,167 Andheri
> J B Nagar Link Rd,Chakala,Andheri(East)
> Mumbai
> Maharashtra 400093
> India
> 
> 
> Which One is better. I want to book dates in August.


Always better to book with Pearson professional centers


----------



## Subhash Bohra

kdpillai said:


> Always better to book with Pearson professional centers


Thanks !! Booked the Pearson Profession Center, Now preparing to score 79+ in all sections !!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kdpillai

Subhash Bohra said:


> kdpillai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always better to book with Pearson professional centers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !! Booked the Pearson Profession Center, Now preparing to score 79+ in all sections !!!
Click to expand...

All the best...


----------



## benisrael

is it good to choose a weekday over a weekend to attend the exam? (considering the crowd factor).


----------



## Abhi

benisrael said:


> is it good to choose a weekday over a weekend to attend the exam? (considering the crowd factor).


Totally your choice. If you get disturbed easily by other people speaking in a busy room, then I would suggest going for a weekday slot otherwise stick to the weekend schedule. Given the demand, I did not observe any striking difference between either as PTE centers are always busy in Bangalore.


----------



## benisrael

nabhilash said:


> Totally your choice. If you get disturbed easily by other people speaking in a busy room, then I would suggest going for a weekday slot otherwise stick to the weekend schedule. Given the demand, I did not observe any striking difference between either as PTE centers are always busy in Bangalore.


I know, Bangalore is the bee-hive of PR aspirants 

That is why I am considering a quiet alternate, Coimbatore.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello guys,

Can anyone suggest which test centre is best in delhi ??

Noida centre
Kailash colony centre
Yusuf sarai centre...

Regards 
AP singh


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Kailash Colony one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fash2358

Have you booked it? ... even I thought the same, but this centre has 4 seats which is way too cramped .... trust me it was damn noisy .... but if you are lucky you might end up with you being all alone ... else if it is occupied then it will be noisy .....


----------



## Antonyc11

A weird question for those who got 79+, do you remember how good had you done in the exam?

I just want to know how many mistakes we can make to get 79+.

For example, 10%/20%/30% of mistakes were made but still manage to get average 79/85/90


----------



## SG

antonychan11 said:


> A weird question for those who got 79+, do you remember how good had you done in the exam?
> 
> I just want to know how many mistakes we can make to get 79+.
> 
> For example, 10%/20%/30% of mistakes were made but still manage to get average 79/85/90


What I can recollect is - my PTE exam went really well... I thought I had made mistakes (dun't know the number of counts) but overall, the test went really well.


----------



## SG

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks !! Booked the Pearson Profession Center, Now preparing to score 79+ in all sections !!! :fingerscrossed:


Subhash, Good Luck for PTE.


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Kailash Colony Center has 12 seats but they have enough space and got a partition too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> Kailash Colony Center has 12 seats but they have enough space and got a partition too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok guys, thanks for ur suggestions ...
So u all suggest for kailash colony centre...

When did u gave ur pte test??


----------



## AP SINGH

fash2358 said:


> Have you booked it? ... even I thought the same, but this centre has 4 seats which is way too cramped .... trust me it was damn noisy .... but if you are lucky you might end up with you being all alone ... else if it is occupied then it will be noisy .....


Hey Fash,

When did u gave ur test ?


----------



## neo-the-one

antonychan11 said:


> A weird question for those who got 79+, do you remember how good had you done in the exam?
> 
> I just want to know how many mistakes we can make to get 79+.
> 
> For example, 10%/20%/30% of mistakes were made but still manage to get average 79/85/90


Hi

When I came out of the exam room I was totally disappointed. Especially in repeat sentence, for 3 sentences, I had failed to repeat all the words. However, I kept speaking without any pauses. And I got 90 in speaking. (S/W/R/L - 90/85/90/90).
So I guess a few mistakes lets say 20% are ok and you can still manage to get 79+. 

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------



## Antonyc11

neo-the-one said:


> Hi
> 
> When I came out of the exam room I was totally disappointed. Especially in repeat sentence, for 3 sentences, I had failed to repeat all the words. However, I kept speaking without any pauses. And I got 90 in speaking. (S/W/R/L - 90/85/90/90).
> So I guess a few mistakes lets say 20% are ok and you can still manage to get 79+.
> 
> Best Regards,
> neo-the-one


Thank you for your reply, I always thought you have to be nearly perfect to get a score of 79.


----------



## hoandang

neo-the-one said:


> Hi
> 
> When I came out of the exam room I was totally disappointed. Especially in repeat sentence, for 3 sentences, I had failed to repeat all the words. However, I kept speaking without any pauses. And I got 90 in speaking. (S/W/R/L - 90/85/90/90).
> So I guess a few mistakes lets say 20% are ok and you can still manage to get 79+.
> 
> Best Regards,
> neo-the-one


How did you go with the reading? Were you confident with all the options you chose? Reading is in fact scared me the most.


----------



## fash2358

AP SINGH said:


> Hey Fash,
> 
> When did u gave ur test ?


It was in Coimbatore centre .....


----------



## AP SINGH

fash2358 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Fash,
> 
> When did u gave ur test ?
> 
> 
> 
> It was in Coimbatore centre .....
Click to expand...

Okk..So how do u know about kailash colony centre in delhi ??


----------



## pallavid

Hi Guys

I am the one who had scored 37 in Speaking with Fluency 15 and Pronunciation 17 in 1st attempt 

yesterday received my scorecard for 2nd attempt on 2nd july after long wait of 20 days/

Listening 68
Reading 79
Speaking 88
Writing 68


PS : I did few blunders in listening and writing like incomplete essay due to time, missed 2 WFD which resulted in low marks in these 2 sections.

I would definitely say, mike position matters a lot. Mistakes are allowed as I had answered around 4 short answer question incorrectly.


----------



## Antonyc11

pallavid said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am the one who had scored 37 in Speaking with Fluency 15 and Pronunciation 17 in 1st attempt
> 
> yesterday received my scorecard for 2nd attempt on 2nd july after long wait of 20 days/
> 
> Listening 68
> Reading 79
> Speaking 88
> Writing 68
> 
> 
> PS : I did few blunders in listening and writing like incomplete essay due to time, missed 2 WFD which resulted in low marks in these 2 sections.
> 
> I would definitely say, mike position matters a lot. Mistakes are allowed as I had answered around 4 short answer question incorrectly.


Your improvement is ginormous, your case proves that PTE requires more test techniques than having a good English skill.

Also, it seems that long waiting time to get the result is actually a good thing.


----------



## bhavikkothari34

*PTE Material*

Can you please share the material like books/links for PTE exam preparation.

Thanks
Bhavik Kothari


----------



## Abhi

antonychan11 said:


> Thank you for your reply, I always thought you have to be nearly perfect to get a score of 79.


No, you got to be reasonably happy with your performance across all high scoring PTE item types to get 79+. Well if you are nearly perfect, you are looking at 90 each.


----------



## benisrael

pallavid said:


> I would definitely say, mike position matters a lot. Mistakes are allowed as I had answered around 4 short answer question incorrectly.


Congratulations on your top score!

What do you think is the best mic position - over your nose, side of your mouth or below the chin?


----------



## vesnacerroni

Hi everyone,

After third attempt on IELTS - this time L:8.5, R:8, S:8.5 but writing AGAIN only 7  :'( I decided to give it a shot with PTE. I never prepared it, as we don't have a centre in our country, but in 3 weeks from now we'll be in a place where they have PTE centre. Do you think it's realistic to prepare it in only 3 weeks time?


----------



## souvlaki

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After third attempt on IELTS - this time L:8.5, R:8, S:8.5 but writing AGAIN only 7  :'( I decided to give it a shot with PTE. I never prepared it, as we don't have a centre in our country, but in 3 weeks from now we'll be in a place where they have PTE centre. Do you think it's realistic to prepare it in only 3 weeks time?


Your IELTS score is good and in my opinion PTE writing is easier since its done on a computer. So with your level of English I believe 3 weeks are more than enough to practice the structure and techniques of the PTE.


----------



## vesnacerroni

mixalisaltous said:


> Your IELTS score is good and in my opinion PTE writing is easier since its done on a computer. So with your level of English I believe 3 weeks are more than enough to practice the structure and techniques of the PTE.


Thank you for your opinion, it is very encouraging!


----------



## ssk123

hi,

I have few questions -
If I am writing an essay and completed it in 19 minutes. 
a. If I wait till timeout at 20minutes, will it affect my score?
b. Is there any material to prepare for Summarize written text?

Thanks,


----------



## saifyusuf

1. No, it will not affect your score. One should utilize the entire time in writing essays. 
2. Watch youtube videos from d2l pte preparation on summarize written text and download mc millan's test builder to begin with. 
All the best


----------



## saifyusuf

Work hard and its possible. give yourself a target of 4-5 hours daily. Get onto practicing Tests builders from the forum, then solve some free and official mock tests and focus on managing your time. Once you've become confident of the tasks and techniques only then write the exam. All the best


----------



## saifyusuf

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After third attempt on IELTS - this time L:8.5, R:8, S:8.5 but writing AGAIN only 7  :'( I decided to give it a shot with PTE. I never prepared it, as we don't have a centre in our country, but in 3 weeks from now we'll be in a place where they have PTE centre. Do you think it's realistic to prepare it in only 3 weeks time?


IELTS is a sham in my opinion. Kindly stay away from it. PTE is much easier and provides you with accurate assessment of your skills.


----------



## vesnacerroni

saifyusuf said:


> IELTS is a sham in my opinion. Kindly stay away from it. PTE is much easier and provides you with accurate assessment of your skills.


Thank you so much for your advices, I believe so too!


----------



## SG

ssk123 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have few questions -
> If I am writing an essay and completed it in 19 minutes.
> a. If I wait till timeout at 20minutes, will it affect my score?
> b. Is there any material to prepare for Summarize written text?
> 
> Thanks,



Hi ssk123,

a. No, the Essay has a fixed time of 20 minutes.
b. Youtube videos for the following:
- E2Language - for methods
- Navjot Brar


----------



## SG

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After third attempt on IELTS - this time L:8.5, R:8, S:8.5 but writing AGAIN only 7  :'( I decided to give it a shot with PTE. I never prepared it, as we don't have a centre in our country, but in 3 weeks from now we'll be in a place where they have PTE centre. Do you think it's realistic to prepare it in only 3 weeks time?


Hi vesnacerroni,

Since you are already aware of the pattern, it should be fine with 3 weeks time for PTE. Good Luck!


----------



## Shoo Yi

Good luck everyone for tonight's invitation round no2!!

If anyone is still struggling with PTE, I offer 1-on-1 tutorial now  

DM me for more details


----------



## xerosnow

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After third attempt on IELTS - this time L:8.5, R:8, S:8.5 but writing AGAIN only 7  :'( I decided to give it a shot with PTE. I never prepared it, as we don't have a centre in our country, but in 3 weeks from now we'll be in a place where they have PTE centre. Do you think it's realistic to prepare it in only 3 weeks time?


Your IELTS score is excellent. Do keep in mind that the way in which you're graded in PTE is different when compared to IELTS. It shouldn't be difficult for you, but I suggest you take a scored mock test and get familiarized with the format. This way, you will also get to know where you stand.


----------



## xerosnow

nabhilash said:


> No, you got to be reasonably happy with your performance across all high scoring PTE item types to get 79+. Well if you are nearly perfect, you are looking at 90 each.


Hi Abhilash, if you took the test recently, in which center did you take? I'm looking at MG Road Pearson center, but the reviews on google are really bad. Same goes for Chopra's and another Pearson center which is near to MG Road.


----------



## SG

xerosnow said:


> Hi Abhilash, if you took the test recently, in which center did you take? I'm looking at MG Road Pearson center, but the reviews on google are really bad. Same goes for Chopra's and another Pearson center which is near to MG Road.


Hi xerosnow,

I didn't find any issues with the Pearson center located next to Manipal center, MG Road. I wouldn't recommend Chopras as I have heard there are lots of sound/ background noise around.

Now there is a second Pearson center in Bangalore, which is:

Pearson Professional Centers - Bangalore
Prestige Atrium, Unit 101, Ground Floor
Central Street, Shivajinagar, Bangalore
Karnataka
Bangalore
Karnataka 560001
India


----------



## xerosnow

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi xerosnow,
> 
> I didn't find any issues with the Pearson center located next to Manipal center, MG Road. I wouldn't recommend Chopras as I have heard there are lots of sound/ background noise around.
> 
> Now there is a second Pearson center in Bangalore, which is:
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers - Bangalore
> Prestige Atrium, Unit 101, Ground Floor
> Central Street, Shivajinagar, Bangalore
> Karnataka
> Bangalore
> Karnataka 560001
> India


Thanks for the reply, Shekhar. 

The Prestige atrium center has more slots compared to the other one. I'll pick this one.

The one near the manipal center, is it the one on the dickenson road next to infy? Sorry, I couldn't find manipal center next to it on the map. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

xerosnow said:


> Thanks for the reply, Shekhar.
> 
> The Prestige atrium center has more slots compared to the other one. I'll pick this one.
> 
> The one near the manipal center, is it the one on the dickenson road next to infy? Sorry, I couldn't find manipal center next to it on the map.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yes that's the one near Manipal center:

Pearson Professional Centers - Bangalore
# 45, 3rd Floor, Trade Center
Dickenson Road, Next to Manipal Centre
Bangalore, Karnataka 560042, India

Good Luck xerosnow


----------



## xerosnow

shekharghosh7 said:


> Yes that's the one near Manipal center:
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers - Bangalore
> # 45, 3rd Floor, Trade Center
> Dickenson Road, Next to Manipal Centre
> Bangalore, Karnataka 560042, India
> 
> Good Luck xerosnow


Looks like I'm blind  I didn't read the full address. And thank you.


----------



## SG

xerosnow said:


> Looks like I'm blind  I didn't read the full address. And thank you.


no worries.

Good Luck xerosnow


----------



## pallavid

benisrael said:


> Congratulations on your top score!
> 
> What do you think is the best mic position - over your nose, side of your mouth or below the chin?


I think over your nose. 
In my 1st attempt I kept it below chin level. But as per comments received from buddies from this forum, this might have caused change in voice modulation especially when you move your head to refer and read notes.


----------



## shilpamatt

pavan4u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I joined this forum on Nov 5th. The purpose was only to get TIPS for PTE Academic. I had almost gone through all the pages of this thread and I was reluctant to ask questions because all the information required is present in the first 350 pages. I successfully achieved my desired score in the 6th attempt. Breakdown of my scores are as follows...
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> 
> Listening: 62 76 66 75 78 85
> 
> Reading : 70 75 70 75 77 80
> 
> Speaking: 43 82 67 81 77 90
> 
> Writing : 82 81 71 75 77 83
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar : 81 84 78 77 78
> 
> Oral Fluency : 36 66 72 81 82
> 
> Pronunciation : 33 70 57 74 77
> 
> Spelling : 45 48 65 62 82
> 
> Vocabulary : 67 90 87 68 90
> 
> Written Discourse: 90 90 83 80 79
> 
> Finally it was a sigh of relief :second: because scoring 8 band in all the sections of the test is compulsory for me to apply for AUS PR.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and some of the members may feel suspicious towards my scores. There are some people who would like to see the things in the same way and would never like to change and I am not concerned about it. I worked hard and invested a lot of time and money to achieve band 8.
> 
> I am living in Sydney on student visa since 20 months. I attempted IELTS for 4 times to score 7 in all the sections but fell short of 0.5 in writing. Later I came to know about PTE and in my first attempt my speaking score was 43. It was my fault as I was not aware of the format and spoke very slowly. I imagined that speaking slowly would improve my pronunciation sore but I was wrong in doing so. Later I came to know that, we have to speak at a normal conversational pace and never fumble. Long pauses will affect your fluency. Oral fluency is the key for our overall speaking score.
> 
> Reading was a nightmare for me in all the 6 attempts because PTE format is completely different to IELTS and I was unable to find any material which would help me in improving my reading score. My advice to fellow members is not to spend much time on difficult questions because managing time is the crucial factor to conquer reading section. Grammar skills are key to Reading part in PTE and where I'm not so good at. People who are familiar with IELTS need to make some changes while preparing for PTE.
> 
> Writing was never an issue to me because I am writing assignments in my academics since 3 semesters and I am having a good habit of writing reviews on IMDB since 3 years. I'm not a professional but passionate to express my feelings towards the movie I watched. In all the 6 attempts I got only 1 essay and two to three summarize paragraphs. All the essays were from the list that is being circulated in this forum. I knew that I was not so bad at spellings but always used a combination of US and UK spellings while writing. So, in my 6th attempt, I tried to use only UK spellings which helped me to improve my spelling score. Try to use as many academic words as possible. You can find those words in IELTS websites and Youtube videos. My typing speed is 35WPM and it is more than enough to type 250 words in 20 minutes. I take a lot of time to think. So I never get time to proof read the entire essay. I recommend my fellow PTE test takers to spare some time for proofreading which would help them to recognise grammar and spelling mistakes.
> 
> When it comes to listening, I almost watch all the Hollywood movies. So, American and UK accent's were never a problem to understand. However, Australian accent is completely different and hard to understand sometimes. I still find it difficult to communicate with some native Australians as they speak very fast and we require high level of concentration skills to understand. Couple of times I got Australian accent audios in my PTE exam.
> 
> There are 3 PTE exam centers in Sydney. I tried to change my center for every 2 attempts. Navitas - 3, PLT at Cliftons - 2, Pearson Professional Centers - 1.
> Exam coordinators at Pearson Professional Center were very kind and their infrastructure was exceptional compared to others. I changed the center's because quality headphones will also play a critical role in our speaking score.
> 
> I purchased "Pearson Practice Test Plus" and "PTE Official Guide" from Amazon. But I can assure you that "PTE Academic Testbuilder - MacMillan" is very useful in preparation.
> 
> I am not joking around and not a marketing executive for any organisation. I spent a huge amount to achieve it.
> IELTS (4 attempts) - A$330*4= 1320
> PTE (6 attempts) - A$330*6= 1980
> *Total - A$3300*
> In addition the above, I lost so many shifts where I work part-time.
> 
> Finally, I understand that due to time constraint, many people find it hard to go through all the pages of this thread. But I feel that it is worthwhile and your effort will not go in vain. To achieve something we desire, we have to make some sacrifices. At the end of the day, we all need some luck in PTE because their algorithm is not perfect (inconsistent) in scoring our speaking and writing skills. IELTS was not for me but we had no other option prior to the introduction of PTE by Australian Immigration.
> 
> Best of Luck to all the test takers and I wish them best to achieve their desired sores


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JG

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After third attempt on IELTS - this time L:8.5, R:8, S:8.5 but writing AGAIN only 7  :'( I decided to give it a shot with PTE. I never prepared it, as we don't have a centre in our country, but in 3 weeks from now we'll be in a place where they have PTE centre. Do you think it's realistic to prepare it in only 3 weeks time?


If you got 7 in writing in IELTS, you can give a try for pte within 3 weeks, but I prefer you to write the pte mock test from home before you write the original exam, because at the expense of 40 dollar you may save 250 dollar for the real exam, and it is good for the preparation as well.


----------



## JG

ssk123 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have few questions -
> If I am writing an essay and completed it in 19 minutes.
> a. If I wait till timeout at 20minutes, will it affect my score?
> b. Is there any material to prepare for Summarize written text?
> 
> Thanks,


a. no, actually you have to recheck the essay(this is very important), the timer will automatically finish after the time, there is no problem in that area. 
<*SNIP*>


----------



## JG

saifyusuf said:


> IELTS is a sham in my opinion. Kindly stay away from it. PTE is much easier and provides you with accurate assessment of your skills.


I support it really.


----------



## JG

csdhan said:


> Guys I understand that following is the structure for re-tell lecture by E2,
> The speaker was discussing "Topic"
> He/She mentioned
> He/She talked about
> He/She discussed
> He/She described
> He/She suggested that .
> 
> But if I'm following this structure I'm not able to cover many keywords in the lecture with in 40 seconds. Can I just go ahead with talking without using this "He mentioned..." etc?


Yes


----------



## vesnacerroni

xerosnow said:


> Your IELTS score is excellent. Do keep in mind that the way in which you're graded in PTE is different when compared to IELTS. It shouldn't be difficult for you, but I suggest you take a scored mock test and get familiarized with the format. This way, you will also get to know where you stand.


Thank you very much. I applied for an exam, in 3 weeks from now. Now I bought PTE practice tests, so fingers crossed


----------



## vesnacerroni

josygeorge000 said:


> If you got 7 in writing in IELTS, you can give a try for pte within 3 weeks, but I prefer you to write the pte mock test from home before you write the original exam, because at the expense of 40 dollar you may save 250 dollar for the real exam, and it is good for the preparation as well.


Thanks for the advice. I bought 2 mock tests, hopefully I'll make it work with practice...


----------



## Antonyc11

Pearson profit lifted by sale of English-language teaching unit

I think the main factor is PTE, no surprise to me 

https://www.ft.com/content/fa2c8b84-9161-11e8-b639-7680cedcc421


----------



## derik2020

In my last few attempts, "Tab key" didn't work and you cannot use it to navigate in listening fill in the blanks. I'm sure it's not the computer, I was on different computers. Has this happened to anyone else recently?


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

derik2020 said:


> In my last few attempts, "Tab key" didn't work and you cannot use it to navigate in listening fill in the blanks. I'm sure it's not the computer, I was on different computers. Has this happened to anyone else recently?




No this has not changed I am sure it was your computer, I gave my test a couple of weeks back and the Tab key was working for me!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arathore

Hi,

Can someone please guide me from where I can get PTE study material and dumps.


----------



## sammy163

antonychan11 said:


> Pearson profit lifted by sale of English-language teaching unit
> 
> I think the main factor is PTE, no surprise to me
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/fa2c8b84-9161-11e8-b639-7680cedcc421




Can u share 

It’s asking to subscribe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

arathore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please guide me from where I can get PTE study material and dumps.



search this thread only... you will find several posts. Use advanced search.

You can start with Pages 247,1095,1225,1279


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Subhash Bohra said:


> search this thread only... you will find several posts. Use advanced search.
> 
> 
> 
> You can start with Pages 247,1095,1225,1279




Suggest go through all the videos from E2Learning on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohamadsalah

*Advice*

Dear PTE Experts,

I am in real need of your valuable advice. I have passed PTE June 2017 with 73 scores in all sections after the second trial, I thought it was enough for me at this time to grant me an invitation but i realized that i have to get 79, so after 6 month of no studying, I started to study again starting from Jan 2018 with average 2 hours per day, found my level dropped in Mock test A below 65 then after 7 months I got 67 in all sections and 71 in listening. 
I need your valuable advice how can I reach the 79? I was following e2Language methods and navjot brar.

I am thinking of taking course with someone like e2language golden package or any other courses you would recommend. so please guide me in my decision which way should i take?????


----------



## Queenie9072

Guys,

I took my 4th PTE test and the results came back yesterday as follow: 
Overall score 80
Listening 74
Reading 82
Speaking 76
Writing 84

Enabling skills
Grammar 90
Oral fluency 61
Pronunciation 79
Spelling 71
Vocab 77
Written Discourse 90 

I plan to resit in the two week time because I know I'm so close. I just want to ask in Retell lecture, how you guys normally do the note-taking. I missed 2 lectures coz I couldnt catch the speed of the speakers. I tried to take note in the flow chart manner but it didnt work for me . Please advise. TIA.


----------



## souvlaki

Queenie9072 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took my 4th PTE test and the results came back yesterday as follow:
> Overall score 80
> Listening 74
> Reading 82
> Speaking 76
> Writing 84
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 61
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 71
> Vocab 77
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I plan to resit in the two week time because I know I'm so close. I just want to ask in Retell lecture, how you guys normally do the note-taking. I missed 2 lectures coz I couldnt catch the speed of the speakers. I tried to take note in the flow chart manner but it didnt work for me . Please advise. TIA.


Just write down the keypoints and then use the template from E2 learning videos to write whole paragraphs. Also add some enhancing words to improve your written discource. (I followed these technique and scored 90)

For writting from dictation, quickly note the sentence down on your notepad as soon as the speakers stops talking then type it on the PC. Make sure you capitalize the first word and use a fullstop at the end.

I also noticed your speaking score is bellow 79. If you haven't followed E2 learning methods then I suggest you do. Don't overthink it and use the same template for multiple questions.

Good luck!


----------



## derik2020

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> No this has not changed I am sure it was your computer, I gave my test a couple of weeks back and the Tab key was working for me!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know man. On my last attempt, before beginning the test, I pressed "tab key" to test and it worked perfectly. But after the pte software started, the tab key didn't work. I tested this on another pc on one of my previous attempts. So I'm sure it's not the keyboard. :confused2::confused2:

(I wrote this issue to Pearson weeks ago but it's still there)


----------



## JG

arathore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please guide me from where I can get PTE study material and dumps.


Try in this thread there are so many materials.


----------



## JG

Mohamadsalah said:


> Dear PTE Experts,
> 
> I am in real need of your valuable advice. I have passed PTE June 2017 with 73 scores in all sections after the second trial, I thought it was enough for me at this time to grant me an invitation but i realized that i have to get 79, so after 6 month of no studying, I started to study again starting from Jan 2018 with average 2 hours per day, found my level dropped in Mock test A below 65 then after 7 months I got 67 in all sections and 71 in listening.
> I need your valuable advice how can I reach the 79? I was following e2Language methods and navjot brar.
> 
> I am thinking of taking course with someone like e2language golden package or any other courses you would recommend. so please guide me in my decision which way should i take?????


Read the first 300 posts in this thread.


----------



## majjji

Dear All, 

Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks. 

Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum. 

Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.

In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## majjji

Dear All, 

Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks. 

Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum. 

Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.

In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## xerosnow

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks.
> 
> Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.
> 
> In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


Congrats


----------



## majjji

xerosnow said:


> Congrats


Thanks Xerosnow. Cheers!


----------



## NishaNene

Firstly congrats to you. 
I am also trying to get 79+ in PTE which will raise my total points to 75 but I am not able to get 65+ even. whereas I have got 7 all in IELTS but it would be difficult to get 8 all in IELTS. many people suggested for PTE but I could not get desired score. Please help.


----------



## benisrael

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks.
> 
> Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.
> 
> In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


Salute & Congratulations !!!


----------



## anurag_aus

Hi Friends,

One of my friend is selling his PTE voucher which is applicable in India. If anyone interested please let me know.


----------



## majjji

NishaNene said:


> Firstly congrats to you.
> I am also trying to get 79+ in PTE which will raise my total points to 75 but I am not able to get 65+ even. whereas I have got 7 all in IELTS but it would be difficult to get 8 all in IELTS. many people suggested for PTE but I could not get desired score. Please help.


Hi Nisha, 

Thank you. Well, 79+ in all 4 sections is not tough at all, if you apply correct strategies on each section. Also, you should know the PTE exam format and how each task contributes to one or more skills. Some tasks carry marks for more than 1 communicative skills so they must be handled with care. 

Firstly, I would recommend that first of all understand how each task contributes. Secondly, learn the right ways to do the tasks in every section and by right ways, I mean right strategies. I've listed down some tasks above in my message that are of utmost importance if you want 79+ or even 65+. For tips, you can follow Navjot brar and E2 language videos on YouTube as they are really efficacious. 

I would also recommend to take PTE paid official scored practice test kit after at least 2-3 weeks of practice i.e. Gold or Platinum kit that includes 2 or 3 scored practice tests and some practice questions for each section. In this way, you will get to know which sections needs improvement. Do not attempt scored practice tests with ordinary iPhone or Samsung handsfree, buy a proper headset with mic that you could adjust. Best of Luck!


----------



## NishaNene

Thank you so much 🙂


----------



## love_at_911

Congratulations Majjji.

You have put in some real hard work for this outcome.

Good luck ahead.



majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks.
> 
> Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.
> 
> In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## kdpillai

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks.
> 
> Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.
> 
> In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


Hello Majji,
Good work congrats... All the best for your future endeavor..


----------



## JG

Another good success story, congrats man.


----------



## majjji

benisrael said:


> Salute & Congratulations !!!


Thanks Benisrael


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

derik2020 said:


> I don't know man. On my last attempt, before beginning the test, I pressed "tab key" to test and it worked perfectly. But after the pte software started, the tab key didn't work. I tested this on another pc on one of my previous attempts. So I'm sure it's not the keyboard. :confused2::confused2:
> 
> (I wrote this issue to Pearson weeks ago but it's still there)




Checked with a couple of friends and confirmed that Tab key works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

josygeorge000 said:


> Another good success story, congrats man.


Thanks josygeorge000


----------



## majjji

kdpillai said:


> Hello Majji,
> Good work congrats... All the best for your future endeavor..


Hi thanks. Just checked your signature. You haven't got an invite? You had updated you EOI on June 21st. I think you should have received your invite by now in the July 11 invitation round.


----------



## jnrstd

Here's a discount code for first time pte takers - PECU7E465470. (One of my friends shared with me; I am not eligible to use this code)

Maximum of five individual first-time test takers of PTE Academic, registering to sit PTE Academic in a test center located in UAE, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Iraq, Oman, Turkey, Lebanon or Kuwait.

Good Luck, Guys.
Let me know if it works.

Thanks,


----------



## kdpillai

majjji said:


> kdpillai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Majji,
> Good work congrats... All the best for your future endeavor..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks. Just checked your signature. You haven't got an invite? You had updated you EOI on June 21st. I think you should have received your invite by now in the July 11 invitation round.
Click to expand...

No mate. Haven’t received the invite yet. Shall see how the August 11th round goes.


----------



## kfarid313

Queenie9072 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took my 4th PTE test and the results came back yesterday as follow:
> Overall score 80
> Listening 74
> Reading 82
> Speaking 76
> Writing 84
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 61
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 71
> Vocab 77
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I plan to resit in the two week time because I know I'm so close. I just want to ask in Retell lecture, how you guys normally do the note-taking. I missed 2 lectures coz I couldnt catch the speed of the speakers. I tried to take note in the flow chart manner but it didnt work for me . Please advise. TIA.



I suggest you refer this youtube video to boost your score.


----------



## kfarid313

majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks.
> 
> Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.
> 
> In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!



Congrats mate!!!
Can you share us all the templates that you created for yourself including the essay template as well.Appreciate your help.Thanks!!


----------



## Abhi_

Hello All

PTE Discount coupon 10% off on mentioned 12 centers: Ahmedabad, Amritsar, Chandigarh, Hyderabad, Kolkata, Mumbai, Vadodara, Vijaywada, Rajkot, Patiala, Noida, Nagpur

PEI17F900C21


----------



## Misty83

*PTE - Technical issue*

Hello, 

I need an expert to advise... 

I appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday, during the test the software hanged twice, which needed a restart. I informed the staff, they restarted & mentioned that they will inform Pearson VUE after the test. But during the process...I faced these issues:-

i - "Summarize Written Text" - Lost 2 mins 30 seconds of the time. Although I completed my sentence, there was no time left to check the grammar, pronunciation & spelling. 

ii - "Describe Image" - Lost 2 mins and a few seconds here as well as well (from the overall speaking section. Due to which, I lost focus and completed the section hurriedly in a confused state of mind. 

iii - Listening Section - The audio was very distorting throughout this section, although it worked pretty fine in all other sections. Missed a couple of "Fill in the Blanks" due to noise. 


This test was my 3rd and final to achieve 79+. After the test, the test centre gave me a reference number of Pearson and informed me they will contact me to understand the issue. Has anyone faced such issues before? How does Pearson go about these issues? Do I lose marks on the sections I faced issue due to the technical reasons? Does Pearson give any advantage for such issues? Need Expert Advice. 

Reg


----------



## JG

Misty83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need an expert to advise...
> 
> I appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday, during the test the software hanged twice, which needed a restart. I informed the staff, they restarted & mentioned that they will inform Pearson VUE after the test. But during the process...I faced these issues:-
> 
> i - "Summarize Written Text" - Lost 2 mins 30 seconds of the time. Although I completed my sentence, there was no time left to check the grammar, pronunciation & spelling.
> 
> ii - "Describe Image" - Lost 2 mins and a few seconds here as well as well (from the overall speaking section. Due to which, I lost focus and completed the section hurriedly in a confused state of mind.
> 
> iii - Listening Section - The audio was very distorting throughout this section, although it worked pretty fine in all other sections. Missed a couple of "Fill in the Blanks" due to noise.
> 
> 
> This test was my 3rd and final to achieve 79+. After the test, the test centre gave me a reference number of Pearson and informed me they will contact me to understand the issue. Has anyone faced such issues before? How does Pearson go about these issues? Do I lose marks on the sections I faced issue due to the technical reasons? Does Pearson give any advantage for such issues? Need Expert Advice.
> 
> Reg


Best wishes man.


----------



## insider580

Misty83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need an expert to advise...
> 
> I appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday, during the test the software hanged twice, which needed a restart. I informed the staff, they restarted & mentioned that they will inform Pearson VUE after the test. But during the process...I faced these issues:-
> 
> i - "Summarize Written Text" - Lost 2 mins 30 seconds of the time. Although I completed my sentence, there was no time left to check the grammar, pronunciation & spelling.
> 
> ii - "Describe Image" - Lost 2 mins and a few seconds here as well as well (from the overall speaking section. Due to which, I lost focus and completed the section hurriedly in a confused state of mind.
> 
> iii - Listening Section - The audio was very distorting throughout this section, although it worked pretty fine in all other sections. Missed a couple of "Fill in the Blanks" due to noise.
> 
> 
> This test was my 3rd and final to achieve 79+. After the test, the test centre gave me a reference number of Pearson and informed me they will contact me to understand the issue. Has anyone faced such issues before? How does Pearson go about these issues? Do I lose marks on the sections I faced issue due to the technical reasons? Does Pearson give any advantage for such issues? Need Expert Advice.
> 
> Reg


In which center did you take the test?


----------



## Misty83

insider580 said:


> in which center did you take the test?


tepth - uae


----------



## JG

Misty83 said:


> tepth - uae


Normally they help man, even I also wrote the exam in tepth. Did you try calling pearson?


----------



## Misty83

Misty83 said:


> tepth - uae


Tepth UAE ... but the issue was from Pearson Test APP , as the other 2 test takers experienced the same at the same time.


----------



## Misty83

josygeorge000 said:


> Normally they help man, even I also wrote the exam in tepth. Did you try calling pearson?


Tepth did call me in the evening and gave me a PEARSON ref no. and informed that Pearson will contact me directly. So waiting...


----------



## JG

Misty83 said:


> Tepth UAE ... but the issue was from Pearson Test APP , as the other 2 test takers experienced the same at the same time.


May be they will cancel the test and give you opportunity at another day.


----------



## JG

Misty83 said:


> Tepth did call me in the evening and gave me a PEARSON ref no. and informed that Pearson will contact me directly. So waiting...


In that case dont worry, this test will be replaced for sure. wait for their call.


----------



## Misty83

josygeorge000 said:


> In that case dont worry, this test will be replaced for sure. wait for their call.


Will I get to know my score before they give me an option to reappear?


----------



## insider580

Queenie9072 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took my 4th PTE test and the results came back yesterday as follow:
> Overall score 80
> Listening 74
> Reading 82
> Speaking 76
> Writing 84
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 61
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 71
> Vocab 77
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I plan to resit in the two week time because I know I'm so close. I just want to ask in Retell lecture, how you guys normally do the note-taking. I missed 2 lectures coz I couldnt catch the speed of the speakers. I tried to take note in the flow chart manner but it didnt work for me . Please advise. TIA.


Speaking is all about fluency. You have to avoid any hummings during your speaking test.

For example, in read-aloud, even if you have wrongly read a word you can just skip it and go to the next word instead of correcting the wrongly pronounced word. If you do that, it impacts your fluency and overall speaking score.


----------



## cm1212

Hey Congrats Buddy!!!

Can please help how to score 79+ in Reading and Writing. I am finding it hard... pls help.

Thanks!



majjji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for interruption with your discussion. Just wanted to share my PTE story. Today I got a big news as I received my PTE result after practicing for about 1.5-2 months. Received 79+ in all (detail is written in signature below). I would really like to thank all the people here on this forum for assisting me to pass the 79+ benchmark. It would not have been possible without you guys. I would not comment on tips and tricks as there are many on this forum and numerous people have shared some efficacious tips and tricks.
> 
> Regarding the exam, I found it a little bit tough especially the write from dictation (WFD) and repeat sentence. All the sentences were complex or compound sentences so it was very hard for me to remember more than 50% of the words. The reason for my low listening and writing score is obviously due to the poor performance in these 2 tasks. So all those who want to get 79+ must really focus on: Read Aloud, Re-Tell Lecture, Repeat Sentence, Write From Dictation, FIBs and SWT/SST, as these sections carry high marks and contribute to 2 or more communicative skills. After giving 3 mocks and the real test, I have come to a conclusion that these sections contribute heavily to all your 4 communicative skills. Do apply the right strategies mentioned by the gurus already in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the study material, I referred to PTE Study and Practice PTE Online. These 2 websites are really helpful in practicing the right sort of questions. You can also refer to E2 videos as they have some great tutorials, tips and tricks. However, I never used any of the E2 templates for essay, SWT and SST and formulated my own as E2 templates didn't work for me in the mocks. They are really great and may be really helpful but I failed to apply them in the right direction and always find them difficult to get the summary within the words count.
> 
> In the end, I would like to emphasize that hard work always pays off and if you believe in anything, you would achieve it one day. I now have a total of 75 points with non-pro rata occupation, which seems that I might get invitation now. I would be available to assist anyone, if he/she needs assistance regarding PTE. Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## JG

cm1212 said:


> Hey Congrats Buddy!!!
> 
> Can please help how to score 79+ in Reading and Writing. I am finding it hard... pls help.
> 
> Thanks!


Hope this forum helps.


----------



## Antonyc11

Queenie9072 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took my 4th PTE test and the results came back yesterday as follow:
> Overall score 80
> Listening 74
> Reading 82
> Speaking 76
> Writing 84
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral fluency 61
> Pronunciation 79
> Spelling 71
> Vocab 77
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I plan to resit in the two week time because I know I'm so close. I just want to ask in Retell lecture, how you guys normally do the note-taking. I missed 2 lectures coz I couldnt catch the speed of the speakers. I tried to take note in the flow chart manner but it didnt work for me . Please advise. TIA.


Speaking is easy, the only thing you need to do is keep speaking. When I did my test, I wasn't sure the topics and missed a lot of key points, but I still manage to get a good mark in speaking. 
What I have found out is that the computer is not focused on checking the content, instead, your pronunciation and fluency matter the most. Keep calm and speak confidently and you will get a good score.


----------



## hoandang

antonychan11 said:


> Speaking is easy, the only thing you need to do is keep speaking. When I did my test, I wasn't sure the topics and missed a lot of key points, but I still manage to get a good mark in speaking.
> What I have found out is that the computer is not focused on checking the content, instead, your pronunciation and fluency matter the most. Keep calm and speak confidently and you will get a good score.


Computer will drag you down if you don't focus on content in Repeat Sentence and Retell Lecture. You may still get high mark for speaking but definitely your listening will be low.


----------



## RBS20

*PTE - a depression*

hi all,
today i am sharing this to all of you that i am fully under depression due to my spouse score in PTE 
we managed 10 exam till date, and today 11th exam result came, and score is still alarming

Listening : 58
reading 55
writing : 58
speaking 71

we did everything, coaching, E2 language , PTE material you tube all the thing , but still not even touch 65 in such competition field. please please help me out 
we have positive skill assessment under ICT BA, but hanging in the test, we already attempted IELTS but same results.

Please buddy help us out. 






insider580 said:


> Speaking is all about fluency. You have to avoid any hummings during your speaking test.
> 
> For example, in read-aloud, even if you have wrongly read a word you can just skip it and go to the next word instead of correcting the wrongly pronounced word. If you do that, it impacts your fluency and overall speaking score.


----------



## majjji

cm1212 said:


> Hey Congrats Buddy!!!
> 
> Can please help how to score 79+ in Reading and Writing. I am finding it hard... pls help.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a habit to read newspaper everyday still I struggled hard in reading initially. So i managed to read daily from these websites and increased my reading speed i.e. Sciencedaily.com and nytimes. Sciencedaily has esearch-based articles and most of the times in reading you get academic research-based articles to read. So try to make it your habit to read daily. Also read aloud contributes a lot in reading so try to attempt it using right strategies. 

As far as writing is concerned, you need to understand that essay alone can't guarantee you 65 or 79 marks. To achieve either 65 or 79, you need to be good at SUMMARIZE WRITTEN TEXT (This task contributes to your reading and writing scores) and SUMMARIZE SPOKEN TEXT (This task contributes to your listening and writing scores) and then you need to use your brain memory in a fantastic way to crack WRITE FROM DICTATION (which also contributes to your writing score). Try writing using the correct grammar in SWT and SST. For essay, whatever template you use, make sure that your grammar, vocabulary, spelling and above all your content is good. Try to spare at least 1 minutes in the end to make sure your grammar and spelling is ok. Also make sure when you're writing that you are not writing off topic and covering what is being asked. 

Hope this answers your query. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

majjji said:


> I have a habit to read newspaper everyday still I struggled hard in reading initially. So i managed to read daily from these websites and increased my reading speed i.e. Sciencedaily.com and nytimes. Sciencedaily has esearch-based articles and most of the times in reading you get academic research-based articles to read. So try to make it your habit to read daily. Also read aloud contributes a lot in reading so try to attempt it using right strategies.
> 
> As far as writing is concerned, you need to understand that essay alone can't guarantee you 65 or 79 marks. To achieve either 65 or 79, you need to be good at SUMMARIZE WRITTEN TEXT (This task contributes to your reading and writing scores) and SUMMARIZE SPOKEN TEXT (This task contributes to your listening and writing scores) and then you need to use your brain memory in a fantastic way to crack WRITE FROM DICTATION (which also contributes to your writing score). Try writing using the correct grammar in SWT and SST. For essay, whatever template you use, make sure that your grammar, vocabulary, spelling and above all your content is good. Try to spare at least 1 minutes in the end to make sure your grammar and spelling is ok. Also make sure when you're writing that you are not writing off topic and covering what is being asked.
> 
> Hope this answers your query. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Agree with all your points that make PTE become extremely challenging, so I wonder how others manage to score a perfect 90 in the first try. Perhaps their English is really really good or luck factor involved. By the way, still trying my ass off to score 79 after 8 failures, its gonna be a dull and intense preparation.


----------



## ffbigfans

Just got my result for my second attempt pte..

Listening 79
Reading 87
Speaking 90
Writing 76

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 86
Vocabulary 90
Written DIscourse 90

The closer the scores, the more it hurts. I did 6 times of mock test, and i was able to achieve writing 90 in mock test a b and c. but the real test turned out to be different.
I did badly on repeat sentence and wfd, as always..listening turned out to be hanging on the edge, but writing falls.
I got just one essay this time, which differ from the ones in mock tests.
Anyone have the same memory problem with mine ?

Thanks.


----------



## Abdulahad

Hello dear..could you please send me essay template to me also?


----------



## Abhi

RBS20 said:


> hi all,
> today i am sharing this to all of you that i am fully under depression due to my spouse score in PTE
> we managed 10 exam till date, and today 11th exam result came, and score is still alarming
> 
> Listening : 58
> reading 55
> writing : 58
> speaking 71
> 
> we did everything, coaching, E2 language , PTE material you tube all the thing , but still not even touch 65 in such competition field. please please help me out
> we have positive skill assessment under ICT BA, but hanging in the test, we already attempted IELTS but same results.
> 
> Please buddy help us out.


Are you the main applicant or the secondary applicant? Because for partner skills your scores are enough - 50 each.

Well if its the other way round, we have a lot of work to do. Did you give enough time for preparations? Do you retake the real exam quickly or give some gap to train yourself?

Don't give up buddy, I read somewhere one fellow EF member gave his / her English exam some 27 times. Don't loose your eye off the ball mate, if your goal is clear then you will eventually figure out the 'how'. Just keep at it. 

This thread already has a wealth of information to ace your PTE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

ffbigfans said:


> Just got my result for my second attempt pte..
> 
> Listening 79
> Reading 87
> Speaking 90
> Writing 76
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 90
> Written DIscourse 90
> 
> The closer the scores, the more it hurts. I did 6 times of mock test, and i was able to achieve writing 90 in mock test a b and c. but the real test turned out to be different.
> I did badly on repeat sentence and wfd, as always..listening turned out to be hanging on the edge, but writing falls.
> I got just one essay this time, which differ from the ones in mock tests.
> Anyone have the same memory problem with mine ?
> 
> Thanks.


That's close mate, you're sure to crack the code the 3rd time, trust me! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

hoandang said:


> Agree with all your points that make PTE become extremely challenging, so I wonder how others manage to score a perfect 90 in the first try. Perhaps their English is really really good or luck factor involved. By the way, still trying my ass off to score 79 after 8 failures, its gonna be a dull and intense preparation.


Combination, one has to have a reasonable command over English to score a perfect 90. But the right amount of preparation can work magic too. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HaileyYap

Hi all, I seriously need some advices for the score i got in recent exam. I posted it earlier but have not gotten any responses from you guys here. My score is as per below. 
LRSW 59,52,35,72
Grammar 85, fluency 36, pronunciation 10, spelling 86, vocab 56, written disclosure 63

Basically, I missed one retell lecture, which I'm very nervous and I can't even speak at all. That's purely nervous. For the rest of the sections, I done pretty well, read aloud, repeat sentences and describe image are all fine without any hesitation. 
Can anyone please enlighten me why I get very low pronunciation and fluency?

I faced one problem during my test. I can't placed the mic even near to my nose or even mouth area. It is stuck at my cheek area. Would this be my main issue?
Anyone can help me please?


----------



## DavidFontaine

I don't want to sound unnecessarily harsh, but if your English isn't very good, then taking exam after exam isn't going to help it improve. There's clearly something in your learning that needs to be fixed first, otherwise you will just continue the cycle of failure. From what I read, your English is far from perfect but you will get there eventually.


----------



## LimpBizkit

HaileyYap said:


> Hi all, I seriously need some advices for the score i got in recent exam. I posted it earlier but have not gotten any responses from you guys here. My score is as per below.
> LRSW 59,52,35,72
> Grammar 85, fluency 36, pronunciation 10, spelling 86, vocab 56, written disclosure 63
> 
> Basically, I missed one retell lecture, which I'm very nervous and I can't even speak at all. That's purely nervous. For the rest of the sections, I done pretty well, read aloud, repeat sentences and describe image are all fine without any hesitation.
> Can anyone please enlighten me why I get very low pronunciation and fluency?
> 
> I faced one problem during my test. I can't placed the mic even near to my nose or even mouth area. It is stuck at my cheek area. Would this be my main issue?
> Anyone can help me please?


Placement of the mic in this test is VERY IMPORTANT because if your accent or your fluency is out and further more if the mic can't even pick it up then you are gonna lose marks, you cannot stutter, you cannot repeat the same words/sentences again and again all these will be negated and you will lose marks again. 

I suggest you get some mock exams and practice at home first. 

Watch some videos on YouTube, even in writing there's a way that you should write so it matches the way the computer (AI) marks your stuff.


----------



## HaileyYap

LimpBizkit said:


> Placement of the mic in this test is VERY IMPORTANT because if your accent or your fluency is out and further more if the mic can't even pick it up then you are gonna lose marks, you cannot stutter, you cannot repeat the same words/sentences again and again all these will be negated and you will lose marks again.
> 
> I suggest you get some mock exams and practice at home first.
> 
> Watch some videos on YouTube, even in writing there's a way that you should write so it matches the way the computer (AI) marks your stuff.


Thank you for your feedback. I will get a better mic and try the mock soon before my next attempt.


----------



## jnrstd

*Pte result not available*

Hi,

Attempted PTE on previous Saturday (28/07/2018). The result is not available yet. The exam is not even showing in the "score report" section. Contacted PTE customer service several times; they are asking me to wait! 

Location: tepth, dubai 

Any of you had this experience?
How long should I wait!!


----------



## majjji

jnrstd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Attempted PTE on previous Saturday (28/07/2018). The result is not available yet. The exam is not even showing in the "score report" section. Contacted PTE customer service several times; they are asking me to wait!
> 
> Location: tepth, dubai
> 
> Any of you had this experience?
> How long should I wait!!


If you wrote the test at 10AM in the morning you'll get the result within 24 hours. If you wrote at 2PM or 5.30PM, wait for 48 hours. 



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

jnrstd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Attempted PTE on previous Saturday (28/07/2018). The result is not available yet. The exam is not even showing in the "score report" section. Contacted PTE customer service several times; they are asking me to wait!
> 
> Location: tepth, dubai
> 
> Any of you had this experience?
> How long should I wait!!


There are certain cases less than 10% where you need to wait for 5 official days. There might be some issue with your result. Check to see the status. If it says ON HOLD, then you need to wait for more than 5 days.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec

Hi All,
Gave exam on 31st July(4th attempt), got the result on 2nd Aug. Details as below,
Writing: 81
Reading: 82
Listening: 84
Speaking: 90
Overall:85 :clap2:

Rest of the details are in my signature. All the best to each one of you. Work hard, practice harder and ensure you apply the right tricks to achieve the desired score.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Gave exam on 31st July(4th attempt), got the result on 2nd Aug. Details as below,
> Writing: 81
> Reading: 82
> Listening: 84
> Speaking: 90
> Overall:85 :clap2:
> 
> Rest of the details are in my signature. All the best to each one of you. Work hard, practice harder and ensure you apply the right tricks to achieve the desired score.


Hi,

Please suggest how should I increase my PTE score. I am not able to get 79+ in any section in my first attempt ?? I am very confused now 

Please help


----------



## nnk_ec

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest how should I increase my PTE score. I am not able to get 79+ in any section in my first attempt ?? I am very confused now
> 
> Please help


What are your scores?? I followed all the tips and tricks as per E2Language. E2Language tips and tricks has worked out well for me, it's just that you have to practice, practice and practice.

For e.g. in writing, for SWT, you should try to cover the main point along with the supporting points within 35-45 words, anything more than that might lead to grammatical errors. And essay, try to write well structured essay(again I used E2Language suggested essay template) between 210-230 words. The more you write, the more you are prone to make mistakes. So you would need lots & lots of practice.


----------



## JG

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest how should I increase my PTE score. I am not able to get 79+ in any section in my first attempt ?? I am very confused now
> 
> Please help


Use this forum to clear your doubts in PTE exam.


----------



## cm1212

Hi nnk_ec,

I am done with 4 attempts but still not able to crack this exam. I am confident with my reading any specific strategy would you like to share?

Regards.





nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Gave exam on 31st July(4th attempt), got the result on 2nd Aug. Details as below,
> Writing: 81
> Reading: 82
> Listening: 84
> Speaking: 90
> Overall:85 :clap2:
> 
> Rest of the details are in my signature. All the best to each one of you. Work hard, practice harder and ensure you apply the right tricks to achieve the desired score.


----------



## JG

cm1212 said:


> Hi nnk_ec,
> 
> I am done with 4 attempts but still not able to crack this exam. I am confident with my reading any specific strategy would you like to share?
> 
> Regards.


why dont you share the different scores here.


----------



## MohitM

I appeared for my 2nd attempt of PTE today at Jakarta.

All was going well until question 12, when the mic stopped working. I called the invigilator and they moved me to another computer. This happened 3 times back to back including me having to sit outside the room for a while 

By the time, the system started functioning properly, I was too tensed. 

Now the exam centre told me to write to PTE customer service within 24 hours about what happened. I immediately mailed them after the exam. Unfortunately, the customer service works only from Monday to Friday from 9 to 5. I am worried that if the result is out by tomorrow i.e. before customer care resumes work on Monday, I am going to be in a fix. I might miss out on the 11th August round.

Has anyone of you experienced such a situation before? Does PTE consider such glitches while scoring?


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12

nnk_ec said:


> What are your scores?? I followed all the tips and tricks as per E2Language. E2Language tips and tricks has worked out well for me, it's just that you have to practice, practice and practice.
> 
> For e.g. in writing, for SWT, you should try to cover the main point along with the supporting points within 35-45 words, anything more than that might lead to grammatical errors. And essay, try to write well structured essay(again I used E2Language suggested essay template) between 210-230 words. The more you write, the more you are prone to make mistakes. So you would need lots & lots of practice.


Hi,

My scores are all in between 69-78 

Can you please suggest where can I find free mock tests ? I tried one from practicepte. Can I get more from anywhere ?

Thanks


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My scores are all in between 69-78
> 
> Can you please suggest where can I find free mock tests ? I tried one from practicepte. Can I get more from anywhere ?
> 
> Thanks


explore the site - PTE tutorials, practice pte, pte study.com


----------



## sammy163

Dear Friends !! i gave eight attempts and i am total clueless where i am missing my scores in whisker. i need expert advises please. see attachment.


----------



## venkatesh581

Hi, 
Do you remember any of the following topics which you have encountered in your exam? If yes, can you please share.

Summarize written text topic.
Essay
Summarize spoken text topic.





nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> Gave exam on 31st July(4th attempt), got the result on 2nd Aug. Details as below,
> Writing: 81
> Reading: 82
> Listening: 84
> Speaking: 90
> Overall:85 :clap2:
> 
> Rest of the details are in my signature. All the best to each one of you. Work hard, practice harder and ensure you apply the right tricks to achieve the desired score.


----------



## hoandang

Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends !! i gave eight attempts and i am total clueless where i am missing my scores in whisker. i need expert advises please. see attachment.


Damn your scores, bump you up to draw attention to experts.


----------



## nnk_ec

cm1212 said:


> Hi nnk_ec,
> 
> I am done with 4 attempts but still not able to crack this exam. I am confident with my reading any specific strategy would you like to share?
> 
> Regards.


Hi cm1212, for speaking describe image and Re-tell lecture I followed E2Language tips & tricks. Your oral fluency and pronunciation matters a lot in speaking, so do not hesitate and avoid using gap fillers like hmmmmm ahhhhhhh etc. You have to speak without hesitation, maintaining oral fluency and pronunciation.

For Writing, SWT, practice to cover the summary(main idea & the supporting points) between 35-45 words, the more you write, the more you tend to make mistakes. Use FANBOYS connectors. For essay, write between 210-230 words with good written disclosure. I followed E2Language essay template. Do not write more than 230 words(write crisp and clear covering good points. Discuss one point in each paragraph, do not club multiple points in paragraphs). Also, you should discuss the essay prompt, do not deviate, this is very important.

For reading: you are already confident so I will not share any tips here.

For listening: I followed E2Language template for SST. Apart from SST, I used the erasable notepad only for fill in the blanks. For rest other tasks, I did not use erasable notepad(just listen very very carefully and answer the question as you listen, this comes only by practise, so you will have to practice hard). Finally, WFD is very very imp, do not miss even a single WFD, if you miss one WFD, you cannot achieve 79+ in both listening & writing. 

Best of luck. Keep trying, believe me it's not that hard to score 79+ in each module unless you practice well.


----------



## sammy163

hoandang said:


> Damn your scores, bump you up to draw attention to experts.




Sorry I couldn’t understand your reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Guys, I have my PTE this week and I want to take one scored mock test before the actual one. Which one is preferable among the three available or all are of the same difficulty when compared to actual test?
I have gone through the official practice tests plus book, are the questions in scored practice tests similar to these or are they somewhat different?
I'm only talking in terms of content.


----------



## majjji

csdhan said:


> Guys, I have my PTE this week and I want to take one scored mock test before the actual one. Which one is preferable among the three available or all are of the same difficulty when compared to actual test?
> I have gone through the official practice tests plus book, are the questions in scored practice tests similar to these or are they somewhat different?
> I'm only talking in terms of content.


Take mock test B. Mock A is harder and mock C is easier as compared to real exam. Mock B is very close to what you'll face on the test day. That's my general observation as I've done all the 3 mock tests twice. Others may differ with my opinion. Good luck for your test. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

majjji said:


> Take mock test B. Mock A is harder and mock C is easier as compared to real exam. Mock B is very close to what you'll face on the test day. That's my general observation as I've done all the 3 mock tests twice. Others may differ with my opinion. Good luck for your test.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that was the precise answer I was looking for. Now should I take A or B. I would prefer A as B or C may induce overconfidence. I just want my speaking to be analyzed and scored by the system, so anything would do I guess.


----------



## majjji

csdhan said:


> Thanks, that was the precise answer I was looking for. Now should I take A or B. I would prefer A as B or C may induce overconfidence. I just want my speaking to be analyzed and scored by the system, so anything would do I guess.


Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends !! i gave eight attempts and i am total clueless where i am missing my scores in whisker. i need expert advises please. see attachment.


You have scored 79+ in each component before, it is just about doing so on the same day it seems. 

Perhaps focus on your reading and try to relax on the date or have larger gaps between each test to allow yourself to regroup mentally. 

You have it in you, you have done it before 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You have scored 79+ in each component before, it is just about doing so on the same day it seems.
> 
> Perhaps focus on your reading and try to relax on the date or have larger gaps between each test to allow yourself to regroup mentally.
> 
> You have it in you, you have done it before
> 
> Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germanjit93

Hi friends,
I would like to start pte first time, how may I start. Could u suggest me please.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit

germanjit93 said:


> Hi friends,
> I would like to start pte first time, how may I start. Could u suggest me please.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DON'T RUSH! Watch some videos online. It is very important that you get yourself familiarize with the test format, I'd recommend a mock test or 2 to assess yourself on where you stand and where you need to improve, there are a lot of mock test providers out there, choose what you like. Google is your friend, do your research.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

naman1282 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am in possession of highly sought after PTE preparation material following which you will be able to achieve a high score in your exam.
> 
> 
> The material is suitable for fluent English speakers as well as beginners.
> 
> The material is self explanatory and you can do it at your own pace with required guidance.
> 
> 
> Going to classes is expensive and studying in groups is not ideal for everyone. This material will help you learn PTE at your own pace and will provide all the necessary Tips and Tricks to succeed.
> 
> Please send a message to get in touch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is it free? 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkhu

Hello all,

Do anyone of you have PTE templates? For essay, describe image, retell lecture and summarize spoken text?

Thank you


----------



## benisrael

Hi Guys,

Can this be considered a single sentence?

--------------------

The University of Munich during the 1920s was politicized by right-wing ideologies, and this is when Werner Heisenberg, the theoretical physicist decided to pursue his dreams of obtaining a PhD in mathematics; although he was confident about his capabilities, his father had to intervene to enrol him to the seminars of Ferdinand, renowned for his work on the mathematical subject of Pi.

--------------------


----------



## alexng0622

HI there! I would like to know that how much should i score in PTE for equivalent of 8 in IELTS?
Cheers!


----------



## csdhan

alexng0622 said:


> HI there! I would like to know that how much should i score in PTE for equivalent of 8 in IELTS?
> Cheers!


79 or above.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

naman1282 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am in possession of highly sought after PTE preparation material following which you will be able to achieve a high score in your exam.
> 
> 
> The material is suitable for fluent English speakers as well as beginners.
> 
> The material is self explanatory and you can do it at your own pace with required guidance.
> 
> 
> Going to classes is expensive and studying in groups is not ideal for everyone. This material will help you learn PTE at your own pace and will provide all the necessary Tips and Tricks to succeed.
> 
> Please send a message to get in touch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


can you share that ??


----------



## Kay24

Hi guys,

I've booked my test for this Wednesday and was wondering where is the best place to position the mic to best pick up the sound. Thanks.


----------



## SG

germanjit93 said:


> Hi friends,
> I would like to start pte first time, how may I start. Could u suggest me please.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Watch:
1. E2Language YouTube videos - all modules of each section - to understand methods.
2. Navjot Brar YouTube videos.


----------



## RBS20

*mock test*

Hi Expat ,
anyone suggest me the Mock test , wher i can get feed back on my negative area and where i can get proper guidance on which is my lacking part.






nnk_ec said:


> Hi cm1212, for speaking describe image and Re-tell lecture I followed E2Language tips & tricks. Your oral fluency and pronunciation matters a lot in speaking, so do not hesitate and avoid using gap fillers like hmmmmm ahhhhhhh etc. You have to speak without hesitation, maintaining oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> For Writing, SWT, practice to cover the summary(main idea & the supporting points) between 35-45 words, the more you write, the more you tend to make mistakes. Use FANBOYS connectors. For essay, write between 210-230 words with good written disclosure. I followed E2Language essay template. Do not write more than 230 words(write crisp and clear covering good points. Discuss one point in each paragraph, do not club multiple points in paragraphs). Also, you should discuss the essay prompt, do not deviate, this is very important.
> 
> For reading: you are already confident so I will not share any tips here.
> 
> For listening: I followed E2Language template for SST. Apart from SST, I used the erasable notepad only for fill in the blanks. For rest other tasks, I did not use erasable notepad(just listen very very carefully and answer the question as you listen, this comes only by practise, so you will have to practice hard). Finally, WFD is very very imp, do not miss even a single WFD, if you miss one WFD, you cannot achieve 79+ in both listening & writing.
> 
> Best of luck. Keep trying, believe me it's not that hard to score 79+ in each module unless you practice well.


----------



## JG

germanjit93 said:


> Hi friends,
> I would like to start pte first time, how may I start. Could u suggest me please.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please refer to this forum fully.


----------



## saifyusuf

Hi Guys, use this discount code PECU16590B04 to avail a 10% discount on your PTE exam. All the best.


----------



## mauritz.erick

Hi guys, just want to share youtube channel that I believe is quite interesting on how PTE scores our test. Search Moni PTE magic on youtube.


----------



## csdhan

Guys these are my scores for scored practice test B, any advise on improvements are welcome,

*Communicative Skills*
Listening - 90
Reading - 79
Speaking - 79
Writing - 85

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar - 82
Oral Fluency - 85
Pronunciation - 55
Spelling - 73
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 75.

I struggled a lot in Describe image and Repeat sentence. Reading is something I completed in a hurry and realized I went about it too fast.
The timing for different sections is something again I need to figure out.


----------



## vesnacerroni

Hi peeps,

I completed my 1st mock test (I need +79) and was disappointed with my 67 overall score. My far WORST was repeat sentence! I think I repeated only 1 sentence out of 10 correctly, 3-4 partially, and the rest were complete failure  I just have difficulties in remembering it, any advice of how to improve it? Does it have any trick? I was concentrated, but apparently that didn't help at all, as I still could't repeat the thing...is there any hope for me in that perspective? Here are my results:

Communicative Skills:

Listening: 70
Reading: 65
Speaking: 63
Writing: 70

Enabling Skills:

Grammar: 84
Oral Fluency: 61
Pronunciation: 50
Spelling: 75
Vocabulary: 90
Written Discourse: 90


----------



## santhoshpkumar

csdhan said:


> Guys these are my scores for scored practice test B, any advise on improvements are welcome,
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 79
> Speaking - 79
> Writing - 85
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar - 82
> Oral Fluency - 85
> Pronunciation - 55
> Spelling - 73
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 75.
> 
> I struggled a lot in Describe image and Repeat sentence. Reading is something I completed in a hurry and realized I went about it too fast.
> The timing for different sections is something again I need to figure out.


With that score in mock test, you will rock the real test. Good luck


----------



## SG

csdhan said:


> Guys these are my scores for scored practice test B, any advise on improvements are welcome,
> 
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 79
> Speaking - 79
> Writing - 85
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> Grammar - 82
> Oral Fluency - 85
> Pronunciation - 55
> Spelling - 73
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 75.
> 
> I struggled a lot in Describe image and Repeat sentence. Reading is something I completed in a hurry and realized I went about it too fast.
> The timing for different sections is something again I need to figure out.



Hi csdhan,

Great scoring in Mock Test B. Your scores are good enough for you to crack PTE. 

Time Management is something which is very important in PTE exam. Once you are done with a particular section, click 'Next' - that's one of the best practices. 

Be patient and don't hurry in the main PTE exam. Concentration is also important.

Good Luck


----------



## cm1212

Hey Buddy,

Thanks for the reply and indeed it is useful. There was a typo error in my last post for you. I need help for READING. your comments pls.

Cheers!!!




nnk_ec said:


> Hi cm1212, for speaking describe image and Re-tell
> lecture I followed E2Language tips & tricks. Your oral fluency and pronunciation matters a lot in speaking, so do not hesitate and avoid using gap fillers like hmmmmm ahhhhhhh etc. You have to speak without hesitation, maintaining oral fluency and pronunciation.
> 
> For Writing, SWT, practice to cover the summary(main idea & the supporting points) between 35-45 words, the more you write, the more you tend to make mistakes. Use FANBOYS connectors. For essay, write between 210-230 words with good written disclosure. I followed E2Language essay template. Do not write more than 230 words(write crisp and clear covering good points. Discuss one point in each paragraph, do not club multiple points in paragraphs). Also, you should discuss the essay prompt, do not deviate, this is very important.
> 
> For reading: you are already confident so I will not share any tips here.
> 
> For listening: I followed E2Language template for SST. Apart from SST, I used the erasable notepad only for fill in the blanks. For rest other tasks, I did not use erasable notepad(just listen very very carefully and answer the question as you listen, this comes only by practise, so you will have to practice hard). Finally, WFD is very very imp, do not miss even a single WFD, if you miss one WFD, you cannot achieve 79+ in both listening & writing.
> 
> Best of luck. Keep trying, believe me it's not that hard to score 79+ in each module unless you practice well.


----------



## SG

Kay24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've booked my test for this Wednesday and was wondering where is the best place to position the mic to best pick up the sound. Thanks.



Hi Kay24,

You have asked a very important question.
The page which is specifically for mic testing - remember the page is not timed. 
You put on your headset and place the mic.
Record and Playback options are available for you to check the mic:
1. You can keep recording and hear your own sound using the Playback option till the time you are satisfied.
2. Now the question arises, what one will check here - 
(i) Check for 'Air Sound'
(ii) Check for 'Breathing Noise'
Both of these are to be eliminated.
3. Till you are satisfied, do it. Because after this the exam starts.

Good Luck Kay24


----------



## ssk123

*Writing score improvement.*

Last week I gave the PTE exam. With Stefen template for the essay, my writing score increased from 64 to 75. To improve further supporting points has to be improved further. 

Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## jeevajoy

Hi friends, I am new here. 
After losing for the 5th time in PTE, one of my friend told me that the below website has something which is recent repeated question. Is it true?
I have a plan of purchasing recent questions from the pte-support website. If anyone is interested to share the cost with me please tell me.


----------



## insider580

jeevajoy said:


> Hi friends, I am new here.
> After losing for the 5th time in PTE, one of my friend told me that the below website has something which is recent repeated question. Is it true?
> I have a plan of purchasing recent questions from the pte-support website. If anyone is interested to share the cost with me please tell me.


No need to do that. All you need to do is practice. Nothing else helps to secure good marks. 

Know the format very well and practice. This is all that matters.


----------



## jeevajoy

insider580 said:


> No need to do that. All you need to do is practice. Nothing else helps to secure good marks.
> 
> Know the format very well and practice. This is all that matters.


I practised one year friend. One of my friend used it he is from India. He said 50% qns were correct that is why I am planning to buy.


----------



## kfarid313

jeevajoy said:


> Hi friends, I am new here.
> After losing for the 5th time in PTE, one of my friend told me that the below website has something which is recent repeated question. Is it true?
> I have a plan of purchasing recent questions from the pte-support website. If anyone is interested to share the cost with me please tell me.


Where's the website address?


----------



## harib

Hello Guys! I hope you all will be doing fine. I just wanted to ask if anyone can share the tips and tricks for the Writing Part i.e Essay and SWT. Or if someone has any good template please share the link. Thanks.


----------



## joebas

Recently appeared for PTE-A....my score is as below - 

R - 90
W - 84
L - 86
S - 90

Below are some tips and tricks that I followed...

1. Get free questions from the PTE academic website and try it out to see which format are you facing most difficulty in
2. Once you have identified your weaker point and point of strength - work to enhance your strength and work harder to improve on your weak points
3. If you can, I suggest take the test package from the PTE academic website. I think 3 test costs USD 79. 
4. After the practice, give the first test and see how much you score in which section
5. The next two exam you should target to improve the areas where you got lesser marks

Below are few points that you can try for improving - 

*Speaking & Reading:*

a. Try pronunciation properly and ensure that your MTI is reduced to the maximum possible
b. Ensure you read at a steady pace, not very fast and not very slow
c. Read aloud. Don't be shy. Microphone should catch all of your words properly
d. you get 40 secs before you have to actually read the sentence out loud. Read the sentence in those 40 secs so as to be prepared for any unknown or hard to pronounce words during the actual reading.
e. try to complete the reading in 30-35 secs. Don't stretch it to 40 secs
f. For retell lecture, describe the image wherever you have to speak, ensure you speak fluently and without much stopping. The content does matter, but your fluency and continuity matters the most
g. There is a youtube channel E2E language...you can follow them for more tips and tricks

*Listening & Writing*

a. Must ensure that you write precise points without any deviation from the subject asked about in essay, rewrite lecture or summarizing the paragraph
b. Ensure spelling to be correct
c. Follow the word limitation per question...where you are asked to write between 50-70 words, try to write between 60-65 words. Where you are asked to write an essay between 250-300 words, try to follow and be within that range
d. Repeat sentence is a bit tricky if you can't follow the speaker and certain sentences can be lengthy and tricky as well. So try practicing that at home using television or any other medium where you can play and pause

As mentioned above, E2E youtube channel has a lot of tips and tricks. As PTE-A is computerized, it does not matter whether you are good in English or not. You should follow a specific format to answer so that computer can understand your responses better. Otherwise no matter how good you are, you can still not get the intended points. I personally know few native English speakers who at the first try did not get the intended points. So don't get disheartened...practice and more practice. That is the key.

All the best.


----------



## jeevajoy

kfarid313 said:


> Where's the website address?


it is pte-support.com, please let me know if some one can share the total amount.


----------



## jeevajoy

It is good if some more people come together the rate can reduce.


----------



## kaanixir

once again I want to say PTE is the best thing ever. 

IELTS is full of *******s and discrimination. Especially those "nice" looking old ladies who are anxiously waiting to sting you however they can. 

Thankfully I had to do PTE only once with 90/90/90/90 but my IELTS scores were terrible. Human error and bias. Even the lady told me she was going to shove her arm really far up my ***. I mean she implied it at least


----------



## joebas

sunnyrao said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have taken PTE Exam twice,but I am not getting the required score in reading section.In First attempt i got 59 and in second attempt 55.Please do advise on strategies to be followed for getting the required score.


First of all...don't get disheartened as Reading is often considered the toughest to score...For reading you get points from the below areas 

1. read aloud the sentence
2. Fill in the blanks by selecting the right word
3. summarize written text
4. highlight incorrect word
5. Fill in the blanks by dragging the right word
6. reorder paragraph
7. choose the right summary
8. MCQ (multiple and single answer)

The most weightage is on 1 to 5 mentioned above.

So I would suggest you target these sections/type of questions to get the desired score. Tips and tricks for that are available in plenty...would suggest to follow E2 PTE academic in Youtube.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Antonyc11

Guys, waiting for PTE result is killing me. Today is the fourth day of waiting. The longest I had waited was only 3 days. The anxiety is driving me crazy :/

Wishing me to get the desired score before tomorrow or I will miss the 11th round.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hdacma

Hi, I previously scored

(L:70|R:74|W:87|S:73)

Can someone shed a light on me, I'm struggling to get 79+ in Listening. I'm thinking if you can still get 79+ even if you just selected 1 answer option from Listening Multiple Choice Multiple Answer?

This is my 3rd take.


----------



## SG

hdacma said:


> Hi, I previously scored
> 
> (L:70|R:74|W:87|S:73)
> 
> Can someone shed a light on me, I'm struggling to get 79+ in Listening. I'm thinking if you can still get 79+ even if you just selected 1 answer option from Listening Multiple Choice Multiple Answer?
> 
> This is my 3rd take.



Hi hdacma,

Yes, you still can crack 79 and above in Listening section, even if you select 1 option in Multiple Choice Multiple Answer. Now, If you do this (selecting 1 option and clicking Next), you save the overall time too (Time Management is important too).


----------



## hdacma

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi hdacma,
> 
> Yes, you still can crack 79 and above in Listening section, even if you select 1 option in Multiple Choice Multiple Answer. Now, If you do this (selecting 1 option and clicking Next), you save the overall time too (Time Management is important too).


Thanks for the feedback. That means you're always selecting 1 answer option in Listening Multiple Choice Multiple Answer when you got your desired score? On my other take, I got 76 in Listening, I'm wondering if those Multiple Answer MCQs are the items I fell short with.


----------



## SG

hdacma said:


> Thanks for the feedback. That means you're always selecting 1 answer option in Listening Multiple Choice Multiple Answer when you got your desired score? On my other take, I got 76 in Listening, I'm wondering if those Multiple Answer MCQs are the items I fell short with.


Hi hdacma,

I got 90 in Listening, couple of months back. I selected 1 option only in Listening section - Multiple Choice Multiple Answer.

This is how I did Listening section - Multiple Choice Multiple Answer.
1. Read the question prompt.
2. Just go through all the answer options.
3. Read the passage.
4. Find 1 option which you think is correct.
5. Click Next.

"Time Management" - Save TIME for other modules. Manage your TIME.


----------



## kdpillai

hdacma said:


> Hi, I previously scored
> 
> (L:70|R:74|W:87|S:73)
> 
> Can someone shed a light on me, I'm struggling to get 79+ in Listening. I'm thinking if you can still get 79+ even if you just selected 1 answer option from Listening Multiple Choice Multiple Answer?
> 
> This is my 3rd take.


Hi,
For listening, getting 79+ depends on your WFD exercise. It is very important and it carries the most marks. Unless you get those all correct it is very difficult to score 79+

regards


----------



## Misty83

antonychan11 said:


> Guys, waiting for PTE result is killing me. Today is the fourth day of waiting. The longest I had waited was only 3 days. The anxiety is driving me crazy :/
> 
> Wishing me to get the desired score before tomorrow or I will miss the 11th round.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


All the best dude. I am waiting since 10 Days now. Calling them on daily basis but no change in status.. still showing as "delivery successful". I reckon you to open a case after 5th working day


----------



## hdacma

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi hdacma,
> 
> I got 90 in Listening, couple of months back. I selected 1 option only in Listening section - Multiple Choice Multiple Answer.
> 
> This is how I did Listening section - Multiple Choice Multiple Answer.
> 1. Read the question prompt.
> 2. Just go through all the answer options.
> 3. Read the passage.
> 4. Find 1 option which you think is correct.
> 5. Click Next.
> 
> "Time Management" - Save TIME for other modules. Manage your TIME.


Thanks for your feedback. Now, my doubts were clear, I hope I can get 79+ soon


----------



## JG

Good luck


----------



## hdacma

kdpillai said:


> Hi,
> For listening, getting 79+ depends on your WFD exercise. It is very important and it carries the most marks. Unless you get those all correct it is very difficult to score 79+
> 
> regards


Thanks for the feedback. Actually, I'm confident with all my WFD items since the items that I got comes from the repeated question of D2L. That's why I'm thinking if Listening MCQs were my problems. By the way, I got 22 items in Listening after 2 SST that time, with at least 3-4 MCMA questions.


----------



## JG

hdacma said:


> Hi, I previously scored
> 
> (L:70|R:74|W:87|S:73)
> 
> Can someone shed a light on me, I'm struggling to get 79+ in Listening. I'm thinking if you can still get 79+ even if you just selected 1 answer option from Listening Multiple Choice Multiple Answer?
> 
> This is my 3rd take.


I have done that in one question. I selected one answer only in multiple choice sill I got 86.


----------



## hdacma

josygeorge000 said:


> I have done that in one question. I selected one answer only in multiple choice sill I got 86.


Thanks buddy, that question comes to my mind because Steven Fernandes said in one of his video that you should always select 2 options in Listening MCMA if you're rooting for 79+ marks, so I thought you would not get 79+ if you just selected 1 option from that MCMA items.


----------



## Antonyc11

hdacma said:


> Thanks buddy, that question comes to my mind because Steven Fernandes said in one of his video that you should always select 2 options in Listening MCMA if you're rooting for 79+ marks, so I thought you would not get 79+ if you just selected 1 option from that MCMA items.


One type of question cannot determine the final score, even 90 marks allow mistakes to be made.


----------



## kdpillai

hdacma said:


> Thanks buddy, that question comes to my mind because Steven Fernandes said in one of his video that you should always select 2 options in Listening MCMA if you're rooting for 79+ marks, so I thought you would not get 79+ if you just selected 1 option from that MCMA items.


hi,
can you please share your enabling scores also for your last exam. Listening and speaking you scored almost similar..but 22 items in Listening it was the first time i was hearing that much.

WFD,repeat sentence,SST,retell lecture, highlight incorrect, fill in, answershort qs, correct summary, mcqm,mcqs, missing word - weightage of Points are allotted in this order for Listening. so try to concentrate accordingly. 

similarly each section has different weightage and scored accordingly..

regards


----------



## Areeb126

Misty83 said:


> All the best dude. I am waiting since 10 Days now. Calling them on daily basis but no change in status.. still showing as "delivery successful". I reckon you to open a case after 5th working day


Why they are taking time??
I thought I will come Dubai and I will get result in 5 days max.
However, Godforbid if i didnot get 79+ I will again attempt in 15 days visa.
Where you gave your exam?
Are you living in UAE?


----------



## Areeb126

Hello, 
Members I will soon appear in my real PTE exam.
I found that repeat sentence, re-order paragraph, WFD are tricky sometime or complex.
Any tips to improve these areas?


----------



## kdpillai

Areeb126 said:


> Hello,
> Members I will soon appear in my real PTE exam.
> I found that repeat sentence, re-order paragraph, WFD are tricky sometime or complex.
> Any tips to improve these areas?


Repeat sentence and WFD - Be calm when you attend this portion. try to concentrate only on the speech. repeat the sentence as much as you can even if you forget or mispelled just finish the sntence dont try to correct it no interruptions in between.

for WFD - you can write the first part of the sentence and try to remember the second part and note it down or write down the whole speech while listening itself.

for reorder - try to fist identify the starting sentence, then try to arrange it.

to improve your concentration - practice repeat sentence or WFD by switching on the TV with sound but by closing your eyes try to listen to the sentence.

regards


----------



## Antonyc11

Misty83 said:


> All the best dude. I am waiting since 10 Days now. Calling them on daily basis but no change in status.. still showing as "delivery successful". I reckon you to open a case after 5th working day


Are you referring to the status next to your address, mine is pending. When did your status change to "delivery successful"


----------



## hdacma

kdpillai said:


> hi,
> can you please share your enabling scores also for your last exam. Listening and speaking you scored almost similar..but 22 items in Listening it was the first time i was hearing that much.
> 
> WFD,repeat sentence,SST,retell lecture, highlight incorrect, fill in, answershort qs, correct summary, mcqm,mcqs, missing word - weightage of Points are allotted in this order for Listening. so try to concentrate accordingly.
> 
> similarly each section has different weightage and scored accordingly..
> 
> regards


Hi,

This is the complete score:

(L:70|R:74|W:87|S:73) (G:80|OF:88|P:75|S:90|V:69|WD:84)


Actually, I'm surprised too. I didn't consumed the whole 10 minutes for both the 2 SSTs. There was a remaining time of 4 minutes each SST task, then I clicked next and got 22 items in Listening with 4 WFDs all in 32 minutes.

PS. Do you think I'm missing some keywords in SST?


----------



## kdpillai

hdacma said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the complete score:
> 
> (L:70|R:74|W:87|S:73) (G:80|OF:88|P:75|S:90|V:69|WD:84)
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm surprised too. I didn't consumed the whole 10 minutes for both the 2 SSTs. There was a remaining time of 4 minutes each SST task, then I clicked next and got 22 items in Listening with 4 WFDs all in 32 minutes.
> 
> PS. Do you think I'm missing some keywords in SST?


Hi,
Time consumption is fine as long as you finish the task properly. as i said try to concentrate on the weightage of marks against each task which could impact your score and concentrate more on it. I have sent you a message with tips which i prepared on my own and sent you...if you find it useful let me know. thanks


----------



## chopradeepti

antonychan11 said:


> Are you referring to the status next to your address, mine is pending. When did your status change to "delivery successful"


I heard these days it is taking longer to get the results. I gave the test on 7th Aug and so far test status is "Taken" and scorecard is "Pending". Anyone else, who gave the PTE in Aug-18? What is the status for your scores?


----------



## pallavid

Yes . We appeared on 6th August. Still waiting for results.

Pallavi


----------



## kdpillai

pallavid said:


> Yes . We appeared on 6th August. Still waiting for results.
> 
> Pallavi


Hey,
How was the exam?

Regards


----------



## pallavid

Misty83 said:


> All the best dude. I am waiting since 10 Days now. Calling them on daily basis but no change in status.. still showing as "delivery successful". I reckon you to open a case after 5th working day



Hi,

I had faced the same issue. Keep on tracking daily with Live chat. They call the program coordinator and discuss the case with case id. For me , my case had gone for review it seems. I received my results on 21 st day post exam.

Hope you get yours by today EOD.


----------



## pallavid

antonychan11 said:


> Are you referring to the status next to your address, mine is pending. When did your status change to "delivery successful"


For me , myself and my husband appeared for exam in same center same slot. My husband received the results next day 12 Mid night but I didn't receive mine. Till that time both of our exam status was Taken. But mine changed to Delivery Successful when I checked at the same time when he received his results.

It was so frustrating .


----------



## pallavid

kdpillai said:


> Hey,
> How was the exam?
> 
> Regards


It was Ok. Few mistakes in speaking . But again no results . Today being 4 th business day.


----------



## kdpillai

pallavid said:


> kdpillai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> How was the exam?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> It was Ok. Few mistakes in speaking . But again no results . Today being 4 th business day.
Click to expand...

Don’t worry you will get the required score this time. Few mistakes are fine.. all the best


----------



## chopradeepti

Gosh... this is frustrating. I hope delayed results don't lead to anything negative. Any idea what causes the delay?
What are your target scores?? Mine is 79+ and sceptical on results. Reading didn't go too well.




kdpillai said:


> pallavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kdpillai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> How was the exam?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> It was Ok. Few mistakes in speaking . But again no results . Today being 4 th business day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t worry you will get the required score this time. Few mistakes are fine.. all the best
Click to expand...


----------



## sejaldabke

Gave exam on 6th Aug, still waiting for results.
didnt get any repeated question. The test was difficult.
fingers crossed, hope this delay gets some positive news.


----------



## sejaldabke

Gave exam on 6th Aug, still waiting for results.
didnt get any repeated question. The test was difficult.
fingers crossed, hope this delay gets some positive news.


----------



## xerosnow

Don't worry about the exam status. It won't matter. Sometimes you'll get the results exactly at the end of the 5th day, and the exam status may still show up as "taken".


----------



## mauritz.erick

>


Hello guys, I need some help regarding speaking parts.

I used to get 65+ but recently I took the exam as I need to achieve 79+ and my problem in speaking appeared again. My oral fluency and pronunciation is extremely low. I believe I spoke like how I speak when I get 69+ in speaking. Even in mock test my speaking was 77. 

So, is this because of the surroundings of the test room or my microphone positioning is not correct? Can you guys give me suggestion on how to do mic positioning or maybe how you guys did do nail speaking part?

Cheers.


----------



## kdpillai

mauritz.erick said:


> Hello guys, I need some help regarding speaking parts.
> 
> I used to get 65+ but recently I took the exam as I need to achieve 79+ and my problem in speaking appeared again. My oral fluency and pronunciation is extremely low. I believe I spoke like how I speak when I get 69+ in speaking. Even in mock test my speaking was 77.
> 
> So, is this because of the surroundings of the test room or my microphone positioning is not correct? Can you guys give me suggestion on how to do mic positioning or maybe how you guys did do nail speaking part?
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Hi,
For microphone there is a time to record and playback.. there should not be any sound besides your voice when you playback


----------



## xerosnow

mauritz.erick said:


> Hello guys, I need some help regarding speaking parts.
> 
> I used to get 65+ but recently I took the exam as I need to achieve 79+ and my problem in speaking appeared again. My oral fluency and pronunciation is extremely low. I believe I spoke like how I speak when I get 69+ in speaking. Even in mock test my speaking was 77.
> 
> So, is this because of the surroundings of the test room or my microphone positioning is not correct? Can you guys give me suggestion on how to do mic positioning or maybe how you guys did do nail speaking part?
> 
> Cheers.


There's a lot of discussion on mic position in this thread. Like someone pointed out earlier, don't stress on it so much. When the mic test section comes, give it a couple of records and replays. If you don't hear it back clearly, raise your hand and speak to the coordinator. If replay is clear, it is you who might be making the mistakes.

I apologize if that sounds harsh, but that's how it is.


----------



## mauritz.erick

mauritz.erick said:


> Hello guys, I need some help regarding speaking parts.
> 
> I used to get 65+ but recently I took the exam as I need to achieve 79+ and my problem in speaking appeared again. My oral fluency and pronunciation is extremely low. I believe I spoke like how I speak when I get 69+ in speaking. Even in mock test my speaking was 77.
> 
> So, is this because of the surroundings of the test room or my microphone positioning is not correct? Can you guys give me suggestion on how to do mic positioning or maybe how you guys did do nail speaking part?
> 
> Cheers.


Image link didn't appear on first post.

Scores are:
Listening: 64
Reading: 58
Speaking: 37
Writing: 77

Grammar: 82
Oral fluency: 36
Pronunciation: 27
Spelling: 88
Vocabulary: 79
Written discourse: 85

https://ibb.co/kqLfRU


----------



## kdpillai

mauritz.erick said:


> mauritz.erick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I need some help regarding speaking parts.
> 
> I used to get 65+ but recently I took the exam as I need to achieve 79+ and my problem in speaking appeared again. My oral fluency and pronunciation is extremely low. I believe I spoke like how I speak when I get 69+ in speaking. Even in mock test my speaking was 77.
> 
> So, is this because of the surroundings of the test room or my microphone positioning is not correct? Can you guys give me suggestion on how to do mic positioning or maybe how you guys did do nail speaking part?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Image link didn't appear on first post.
> 
> Scores are:
> Listening: 64
> Reading: 58
> Speaking: 37
> Writing: 77
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Oral fluency: 36
> Pronunciation: 27
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written discourse: 85
> 
> https://ibb.co/kqLfRU
Click to expand...

As pointed above it is your speech which is the problem.. try to speak fluently


----------



## xerosnow

mauritz.erick said:


> Image link didn't appear on first post.
> 
> Scores are:
> Listening: 64
> Reading: 58
> Speaking: 37
> Writing: 77
> 
> Grammar: 82
> Oral fluency: 36
> Pronunciation: 27
> Spelling: 88
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written discourse: 85
> 
> https://ibb.co/kqLfRU


If I may suggest, record your voice using your phone or computer. Listen to the recording carefully and check if everything seems alright. If replay seems alright, download the Elsa app(Android) from play store. It's free for a week. Sit through couple of lessons and see how well you do. This way, at the least, you will get to know how good your pronunciation and fluency is. Also, if possible, use a similar mic that was given to you during exam.


----------



## mauritz.erick

Hi,

Thanks for the input guys. Appreciate it.
I will buy same headphones that was used for the exam for the experiment 

Cheers.


----------



## mauritz.erick

Doubled post.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Areeb126 said:


> Why they are taking time??
> I thought I will come Dubai and I will get result in 5 days max.
> However, Godforbid if i didnot get 79+ I will again attempt in 15 days visa.
> Where you gave your exam?
> Are you living in UAE?


i travelled to UAE to sit in PTE got my results the very next day ... i recommend that you get 30 days visa just incase if you failed to score 79+ in first attempt ... and i guess you cant book another exam within 5 days of your previous exam date.
Good luck.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Areeb126 said:


> Hello,
> Members I will soon appear in my real PTE exam.
> I found that repeat sentence, re-order paragraph, WFD are tricky sometime or complex.
> Any tips to improve these areas?


i messed up two repeat sentence and one WFD still managed 90 in speaking so you have room for mistakes just be relax and appear in exam with a fresh mind ... reading is about luck for me sometimes you get easy re-order (happened with me) and sometimes its really tough so practise as much as you can


----------



## xerosnow

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. Appreciate it.
> I will buy same headphones that was used for the exam for the experiment
> 
> Cheers.


Please don't invest too much if it is just for the exam. A cheap knock off will do. I suggested it only because, this way, you can check for yourself on any doubts you may have about mic position.

All the best to you.


----------



## Kay24

OMG you guys! Thanks so much for all the advice and help on this forum. I did my exam yesterday and just checked my results.

L/S/R/W: 90/90/90/90
Grammar 80
Oral Fluency 90 
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 67
Vocabulary 88
Written Discourse 90.

I did the 3 PTE practice tests as well and these are the best scores I have gotten out of the lot. 

I've been trying to get my points for English for the past 2 years and IELTS was not working out for me at all. So glad PTE worked for me. I feel so relieved and excited. I can't thank all you guys enough.


----------



## kdpillai

Kay24 said:


> OMG you guys! Thanks so much for all the advice and help on this forum. I did my exam yesterday and just checked my results.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 90/90/90/90
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Discourse 90.
> 
> I did the 3 PTE practice tests as well and these are the best scores I have gotten out of the lot.
> 
> I've been trying to get my points for English for the past 2 years and IELTS was not working out for me at all. So glad PTE worked for me. I feel so relieved and excited. I can't thank all you guys enough.


Congrats...


----------



## xerosnow

Kay24 said:


> OMG you guys! Thanks so much for all the advice and help on this forum. I did my exam yesterday and just checked my results.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 90/90/90/90
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Discourse 90.
> 
> I did the 3 PTE practice tests as well and these are the best scores I have gotten out of the lot.
> 
> I've been trying to get my points for English for the past 2 years and IELTS was not working out for me at all. So glad PTE worked for me. I feel so relieved and excited. I can't thank all you guys enough.


Congratulations


----------



## sandhusaab

Hi there
I am new to this forum and wanted some help regarding essay writing. Last year i attempt few PTE exams and essays came in exams are usually frequently repeated essays. Can some suggest me where can i find recent PTE exam resources or what are the recent essays if someone attempt exam recently.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Queenie9072

Guys,
I resat the test on Monday & so upset that I fell short by 3 marks in Listening, where should I concentrate on? (. 
Listening 76
Speaking 80
Reading 90
Writing 89

Overall 85


----------



## anilauspr

*Just Missed*

I got my PTE A score today. I attempted on Aug 07. I just missed with one mark to achieve 79+. 

I prepared for almost a month. 1 hour a day on average. This is my first attempt

L-78
R-80
S-86
W-79

Speaking
1. I missed two repeat the sentence.I tried to tell what ever I heard. Rest all ok
2. One describe image was really tough. Not able to explain properly. 
3. I didn't paid attention to one retell lecture. But I tried explain what ever I heard. 

Overall speaking is good. Even with couple of mistakes I tried to keep calm and continue. Oral fluency is 90. I followed E2language structure. I still managed to get 86. 

Writing is good. Followed E2language structure and manage to get 79+. Worst part is my spelling score is 21. I don't understand how I got 79+ with such a low spelling score. I double checked multiple times before I submit. 

Reading is the section I totally messed up because of time. I did well in the begining but didn't paid attention to the time. I answered 2 fill in the blanks, 2 MCSA, 2 MCMA in last 1 min. I don't know how I got 80. I was praying god to give me atleast 65. 

Listening, due to the disturbance in reading section, I didn't paid attention to listening. That was my biggest mistake on the test day. I lost score by 1 point and I got 78. 

I would have been very happy if I would have got 65 in reading instead of 80. Luck factor played well and I got 80, but I don't know why the same luck didn't played in listening and lost by 1 mark. Totally it ruined my day. I don't know whether I have to attempt again or not. I am confident that I can get 79+ in Speaking, Writing and listening but for sure I won't get even close to 79 in reading. 

For now, I am planning to lodge with 65 points and will try to claim 5 point for partner. I know 70 points won't help these days. 

Today would have been one of my best days in life if I would have got *THAT ONE POINT* in listening. I just want to vent my frustration on some one so throwing on you guys.


----------



## SG

Kay24 said:


> OMG you guys! Thanks so much for all the advice and help on this forum. I did my exam yesterday and just checked my results.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 90/90/90/90
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Discourse 90.
> 
> I did the 3 PTE practice tests as well and these are the best scores I have gotten out of the lot.
> 
> I've been trying to get my points for English for the past 2 years and IELTS was not working out for me at all. So glad PTE worked for me. I feel so relieved and excited. I can't thank all you guys enough.


Kay24 that's awesome news. Congratulations  Your hard work paid off.


----------



## syspa

Congrats


----------



## AussieStudent2014

For mic positions, the general rule is 3 fingers away from your mouth positioned at an angle. So either above your mouth or below your mouth around chin length. Best way is to use the mic practice time effectively. While some people might hear their breathing noise if you put above your mouth while some won't. But 3 fingers away at an angle works perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## xerosnow

anilauspr said:


> I got my PTE A score today. I attempted on Aug 07. I just missed with one mark to achieve 79+.
> 
> I prepared for almost a month. 1 hour a day on average. This is my first attempt
> 
> L-78
> R-80
> S-86
> W-79
> 
> Speaking
> 1. I missed two repeat the sentence.I tried to tell what ever I heard. Rest all ok
> 2. One describe image was really tough. Not able to explain properly.
> 3. I didn't paid attention to one retell lecture. But I tried explain what ever I heard.
> 
> Overall speaking is good. Even with couple of mistakes I tried to keep calm and continue. Oral fluency is 90. I followed E2language structure. I still managed to get 86.
> 
> Writing is good. Followed E2language structure and manage to get 79+. Worst part is my spelling score is 21. I don't understand how I got 79+ with such a low spelling score. I double checked multiple times before I submit.
> 
> Reading is the section I totally messed up because of time. I did well in the begining but didn't paid attention to the time. I answered 2 fill in the blanks, 2 MCSA, 2 MCMA in last 1 min. I don't know how I got 80. I was praying god to give me atleast 65.
> 
> Listening, due to the disturbance in reading section, I didn't paid attention to listening. That was my biggest mistake on the test day. I lost score by 1 point and I got 78.
> 
> I would have been very happy if I would have got 65 in reading instead of 80. Luck factor played well and I got 80, but I don't know why the same luck didn't played in listening and lost by 1 mark. Totally it ruined my day. I don't know whether I have to attempt again or not. I am confident that I can get 79+ in Speaking, Writing and listening but for sure I won't get even close to 79 in reading.
> 
> For now, I am planning to lodge with 65 points and will try to claim 5 point for partner. I know 70 points won't help these days.
> 
> Today would have been one of my best days in life if I would have got *THAT ONE POINT* in listening. I just want to vent my frustration on some one so throwing on you guys.


Sorry to hear that. Losing 10 points because of 1 mark is really heartbreaking.

For the spelling score, did you hit the backspace too many times? This happened with me actually. I'm not really bad at spelling, but I did use backspace.


----------



## DN7C

xerosnow said:


> Sorry to hear that. Losing 10 points because of 1 mark is really heartbreaking.
> 
> For the spelling score, did you hit the backspace too many times? This happened with me actually. I'm not really bad at spelling, but I did use backspace.


Hey,

What's the connection with the spelling scores and hitting the backspace?


----------



## xerosnow

DN7C said:


> Hey,
> 
> What's the connection with the spelling scores and hitting the backspace?


There are couple of videos on YouTube connecting both. Many ppl here have commented that using backspace reduces your spelling score. While in practice exams it wasn't so, it did happen in the real exam.


----------



## hdacma

xerosnow said:


> There are couple of videos on YouTube connecting both. Many ppl here have commented that using backspace reduces your spelling score. While in practice exams it wasn't so, it did happen in the real exam.


Don't believed it, it's a hoax. I used backspaces religiously and still got 90 in Spelling scores.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

anilauspr said:


> I got my PTE A score today. I attempted on Aug 07. I just missed with one mark to achieve 79+.
> 
> I prepared for almost a month. 1 hour a day on average. This is my first attempt
> 
> L-78
> R-80
> S-86
> W-79
> 
> Speaking
> 1. I missed two repeat the sentence.I tried to tell what ever I heard. Rest all ok
> 2. One describe image was really tough. Not able to explain properly.
> 3. I didn't paid attention to one retell lecture. But I tried explain what ever I heard.
> 
> Overall speaking is good. Even with couple of mistakes I tried to keep calm and continue. Oral fluency is 90. I followed E2language structure. I still managed to get 86.
> 
> Writing is good. Followed E2language structure and manage to get 79+. Worst part is my spelling score is 21. I don't understand how I got 79+ with such a low spelling score. I double checked multiple times before I submit.
> 
> Reading is the section I totally messed up because of time. I did well in the begining but didn't paid attention to the time. I answered 2 fill in the blanks, 2 MCSA, 2 MCMA in last 1 min. I don't know how I got 80. I was praying god to give me atleast 65.
> 
> Listening, due to the disturbance in reading section, I didn't paid attention to listening. That was my biggest mistake on the test day. I lost score by 1 point and I got 78.
> 
> I would have been very happy if I would have got 65 in reading instead of 80. Luck factor played well and I got 80, but I don't know why the same luck didn't played in listening and lost by 1 mark. Totally it ruined my day. I don't know whether I have to attempt again or not. I am confident that I can get 79+ in Speaking, Writing and listening but for sure I won't get even close to 79 in reading.
> 
> For now, I am planning to lodge with 65 points and will try to claim 5 point for partner. I know 70 points won't help these days.
> 
> Today would have been one of my best days in life if I would have got *THAT ONE POINT* in listening. I just want to vent my frustration on some one so throwing on you guys.


Ouch - one point =/ 

But great discipline preparing and getting to this stage. 

Are you going to give the PTE another crack?


----------



## xerosnow

hdacma said:


> Don't believed it, it's a hoax. I used backspaces religiously and still got 90 in Spelling scores.


I hope so.


----------



## DN7C

xerosnow said:


> There are couple of videos on YouTube connecting both. Many ppl here have commented that using backspace reduces your spelling score. While in practice exams it wasn't so, it did happen in the real exam.


Really? 
I'll check. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DN7C

hdacma said:


> Don't believed it, it's a hoax. I used backspaces religiously and still got 90 in Spelling scores.


May be your spellings were 100% correct.


----------



## hdacma

DN7C said:


> May be your spellings were 100% correct.


Might be, but that means backspaces don't determine the score you get in spelling.


----------



## dspdsp

Hello Guys - about to book my PTE test. Gathered from someone that while booking the test if we select "immigration" as reason for appearing PTE, scores would be low in first attempt, rather suggested to give other reasons such as study for high scores. 

Does anyone know if this is true? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - about to book my PTE test. Gathered from someone that while booking the test if we select "immigration" as reason for appearing PTE, scores would be low in first attempt, rather suggested to give other reasons such as study for high scores.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


There is nothing like that. All the best for your exam


----------



## Areeb126

Umarchodhary said:


> i messed up two repeat sentence and one WFD still managed 90 in speaking so you have room for mistakes just be relax and appear in exam with a fresh mind ... reading is about luck for me sometimes you get easy re-order (happened with me) and sometimes its really tough so practise as much as you can


Thankyou for your replies.
Any recommendation for me to practice repeat sentence, WFD, ?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys !!!

I am not understanding what is happening to my speaking !!! Yesterday I took a practice test on youtube channel 'PTE Gold' and for Repeat Sentence out of 20 I only 8-10 I was able to repeat !!! 

I don't understand what is happening. I am feeling scared now  I have the exam on 20-Aug.

For Reading, I took the exam from Practice test plus the book I have and scored 85%.

Anybody who can help me it would be great.


----------



## WishLuck

Hello All,

Am new to the group, can you please help me out in achieving 79+ in PTE to secure AUS PR, i have already have 69 score , but aiming for 79+.

It would be great help if you guys help me in reaching my goals.


----------



## kdpillai

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> I am not understanding what is happening to my speaking !!! Yesterday I took a practice test on youtube channel 'PTE Gold' and for Repeat Sentence out of 20 I only 8-10 I was able to repeat !!!
> 
> I don't understand what is happening. I am feeling scared now  I have the exam on 20-Aug.
> 
> For Reading, I took the exam from Practice test plus the book I have and scored 85%.
> 
> Anybody who can help me it would be great.


For Repeat sentence. if you are not confident try to practise in front of the tv with sound. Also try to write down the sentence as the speech continues it would be very helpful for WFD as well. try to follow only the speech and avoid distraction.


----------



## ayush101

Hi, 
Can you please give some suggestions regarding essay and SST. Do you have any template or something like that? 


Thank You
Ayush






Kay24 said:


> OMG you guys! Thanks so much for all the advice and help on this forum. I did my exam yesterday and just checked my results.
> 
> L/S/R/W: 90/90/90/90
> Grammar 80
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 67
> Vocabulary 88
> Written Discourse 90.
> 
> I did the 3 PTE practice tests as well and these are the best scores I have gotten out of the lot.
> 
> I've been trying to get my points for English for the past 2 years and IELTS was not working out for me at all. So glad PTE worked for me. I feel so relieved and excited. I can't thank all you guys enough.


----------



## Kay24

ayush101 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please give some suggestions regarding essay and SST. Do you have any template or something like that?
> 
> 
> Thank You
> Ayush


Hi Ayush,

For the essay and SST I followed the structure and advice from the E2Language youtube videos. Jay offers a really good essay structure which with practice is quite easy to follow. My main problem was overwriting, so the structure helped me limit my thoughts and focus my points. 

For SST the tips he gives help a lot. Especially for knowing what information to use and how to write a single sentence. 

Also, there's a post from around mid-June which has an attachment of how many points each question type carries. This is extremely useful for knowing which questions to focus on and helped me heaps. 

Good luck with your prep and your exam.


----------



## johnnew

Hi all,

I gave PTE yesterday and received below score today. Is this score of any help in the current scenario?

Listening - 73
Reading - 86
Speaking - 90
Writing - 73


----------



## ayush101

Kay24 said:


> Hi Ayush,
> 
> For the essay and SST I followed the structure and advice from the E2Language youtube videos. Jay offers a really good essay structure which with practice is quite easy to follow. My main problem was overwriting, so the structure helped me limit my thoughts and focus my points.
> 
> For SST the tips he gives help a lot. Especially for knowing what information to use and how to write a single sentence.
> 
> Also, there's a post from around mid-June which has an attachment of how many points each question type carries. This is extremely useful for knowing which questions to focus on and helped me heaps.
> 
> Good luck with your prep and your exam.


Thank you very much for your suggestions. Where you paid member of E2 or the free videos are enough?


----------



## johnnew

Hi all,

I gave PTE yesterday and received below score today. Is this score of any help in the current scenario?

Listening - 73
Reading - 86
Speaking - 90
Writing - 73


----------



## benisrael

Dear All,

I managed to score an Overall 88, first attempt. 

Thank you for all your amazing support, guidance, and invaluable tips!

For all who are yet to take, take a mock test every day for 20 days continuously (no gap, not even one day) and I am sure you will do much, much better.


----------



## intruder_

benisrael said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I managed to score an Overall 88, first attempt.
> 
> Thank you for all your amazing support, guidance, and invaluable tips!
> 
> For all who are yet to take, take a mock test every day for 20 days continuously (no gap, not even one day) and I am sure you will do much, much better.


Congratulations on your success, where can you take 20 such mock tests?


----------



## benisrael

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations on your success, where can you take 20 such mock tests?


I bought an exam voucher (PTEVoucher.in), with it came about 36 mock tests with few free evaluations.

They're good, but give yourself less time for reading & listening sections. Mock tests are a little too generous on timing. This might throw you off in the real exam.


----------



## Immigrantno1

benisrael said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I managed to score an Overall 88, first attempt.
> 
> Thank you for all your amazing support, guidance, and invaluable tips!
> 
> For all who are yet to take, take a mock test every day for 20 days continuously (no gap, not even one day) and I am sure you will do much, much better.


Dear Ben
I also took there test same ones. I was able to complete 12 only but got the result which I desired in second attempt. There test are tough than actual exam I will say. I was only able to take 1 test per day as well. I got 3 free assessment and rest was paid. I got only 66 on first one .

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Immigrantno1

benisrael said:


> I bought an exam voucher (PTEVoucher.in), with it came about 36 mock tests with few free evaluations.
> 
> They're good, but give yourself less time for reading & listening sections. Mock tests are a little too generous on timing. This might throw you off in the real exam.


Apart from all sections only reading is where time was not left. In there test I always had time in reading but in actual I struggled with timing both time in reading. So please keep that in mind. 

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## benisrael

Immigrantno1 said:


> Apart from all sections only reading is where time was not left. In there test I always had time in reading but in actual I struggled with timing both time in reading. So please keep that in mind.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


Exactly, mock tests give you fewer questions but in the same time span compared to actual.


----------



## Kay24

ayush101 said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions. Where you paid member of E2 or the free videos are enough?


I signed up as a free user and used pretty much all their free resources. I did purchase the 3 pte practice tests though to get an indication of my strengths and weaknesses.

Also the post with the attachment of the mark breakdown is from the 24th of June. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni

benisrael said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I managed to score an Overall 88, first attempt.
> 
> Thank you for all your amazing support, guidance, and invaluable tips!
> 
> For all who are yet to take, take a mock test every day for 20 days continuously (no gap, not even one day) and I am sure you will do much, much better.


One quick questions - can you make a pause while you're doing mock tests? I'm asking because I have two small children, and I study when they go to bed, but often they wake up, and I need to interrupt test for 15-20 minutes


----------



## DN7C

benisrael said:


> I bought an exam voucher (PTEVoucher.in), with it came about 36 mock tests with few free evaluations.
> 
> They're good, but give yourself less time for reading & listening sections. Mock tests are a little too generous on timing. This might throw you off in the real exam.


Hey, Congratulations benisrael! 

I'm from Sri Lanka. Is it possible to signup for PTEVoucher.in outside India?
I couldn't find a way to register without mentioning a PTE exam center in India.
Is the mock tests come as a bundled package when registering for a PTE exam though their site?
Please help me out!


----------



## benisrael

vesnacerroni said:


> One quick questions - can you make a pause while you're doing mock tests? I'm asking because I have two small children, and I study when they go to bed, but often they wake up, and I need to interrupt test for 15-20 minutes


Yes, you can 'Save & Resume' at any point in the mock test, don't worry. 

I used to pause in between for the first few tests but did not pause for the last few mock tests except for the optional 10 mins break.

Also, don't fret, be your best confident self, it helps, A LOT!


----------



## benisrael

DN7C said:


> Hey, Congratulations benisrael!
> 
> I'm from Sri Lanka. Is it possible to signup for PTEVoucher.in outside India?
> I couldn't find a way to register without mentioning a PTE exam center in India.
> Is the mock tests come as a bundled package when registering for a PTE exam though their site?
> Please help me out!


Hello machi !

ptevouchers.com
ptetutorials.com
ptevoucher.in

They're all the same guys, aussizz group. 

Try their chat service they will tell you how to buy the voucher outside India.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Areeb126 said:


> Thankyou for your replies.
> Any recommendation for me to practice repeat sentence, WFD, ?


YOUTUBE is full of practise material for PTE. you can also try repeat sentence videos for WFD purposes


----------



## vesnacerroni

Dear all, in my first mocking test I scored 67, and in the second now 75. Do you think I have a chance to pass 79+? I have a test in 5 days from now. 


The one thing that it was high in my A mock test was spelling, it was over 70, and now it was only 22! I double checked everything when I wrote, what can possibly cause such a tremendous drop, what do you think?


----------



## DN7C

benisrael said:


> Hello machi !
> 
> ptevouchers.com
> ptetutorials.com
> ptevoucher.in
> 
> They're all the same guys, aussizz group.
> 
> Try their chat service they will tell you how to buy the voucher outside India.


Hey, Thanks a lot for the great advice!: 
I'll try their chat or contact them !


----------



## csdhan

Hi guys, took my PTE A on 10th Aug and received results by 11th evening. 
Overall-90, L/R/S/W-86/90/90/90.

I must say E2language videos for free in YouTube have been a great source. For practice, PTE A test builder by MacMillan and Practice Tests plus by Pearson and the CD that comes along with it are enough and have quality and exam level content. 
Took scored mock test B, 2 days before actual test, to see how my speaking was getting scored and it gave me a lot of confidence.
For essay, just follow Jay's methods from E2language and write simple essay as he suggests with structure. The whole connecting structure is what the computer looks for and you'll get perfect marks if you follow his method. For summarize written text, I didn't go beyond 45 words and used rest of the time to make sure that my sentence formation was correct. 
Manage time during listening properly and push on, if you miss Write from Dictation because you ate up time in other sections, getting 79+ in Listening will be hard. 
And for speaking, fluency is what you should be after not accuracy, I made lot of bloopers but I pushed on, you stop, you loose marks, simple.

A lot of thanks to the forum for all the materials made available, one has to dig deep but are worth it and someone has to make a sticky post out all the stuff needed.


----------



## benisrael

vesnacerroni said:


> Dear all, in my first mocking test I scored 67, and in the second now 75. Do you think I have a chance to pass 79+? I have a test in 5 days from now.
> 
> 
> The one thing that it was high in my A mock test was spelling, it was over 70, and now it was only 22! I double checked everything when I wrote, what can possibly cause such a tremendous drop, what do you think?


Don't worry much about enabling scores, unless you are required to score 79+ in them as well.

Concentrate only on S/W/R/L scores.

Also, not using backspace or too much edit while writing helps improve your spelling scores, I got a full 90 for my spelling without using much backspace.


----------



## intruder_

If I understand your statement correctly about the use of backspace, irrespective of whether the answer you submit is correct in terms of spelling, the system keeps track of the edits and backspace to correct them and scores you accordingly?


benisrael said:


> Don't worry much about enabling scores, unless you are required to score 79+ in them as well.
> 
> Concentrate only on S/W/R/L scores.
> 
> Also, not using backspace or too much edit while writing helps improve your spelling scores, I got a full 90 for my spelling without using much backspace.


----------



## Abhi

benisrael said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I managed to score an Overall 88, first attempt.
> 
> Thank you for all your amazing support, guidance, and invaluable tips!
> 
> For all who are yet to take, take a mock test every day for 20 days continuously (no gap, not even one day) and I am sure you will do much, much better.


Congratulations mate! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## teny.peter

Hi Experts, i am consistently getting a score of 75-77 in writing and 77-79 in listening. Can anyone help me to know what i am missing?


----------



## teny.peter

My scores are L-78,R-90,S-90,W-75


----------



## benisrael

intruder_ said:


> If I understand your statement correctly about the use of backspace, irrespective of whether the answer you submit is correct in terms of spelling, the system keeps track of the edits and backspace to correct them and scores you accordingly?


Exactly, PTE-A boasts itself of a very human-like (if not more accurate than humans) AI/Computer system in place for the Test.

I am not entirely sure if it is the backspace, but if they want to, they can definitely find out how many times you have used backspace or other edit keys.


----------



## intruder_

benisrael said:


> Exactly, PTE-A boasts itself of a very human-like (if not more accurate than humans) AI/Computer system in place for the Test.
> 
> I am not entirely sure if it is the backspace, but if they want to, they can definitely find out how many times you have used backspace or other edit keys.


Technically its possible for the system to know what keys are hit to infer about the back space usage. Ideally what you submit as answer should be evaluated for correctness of spelling and not anything apart from it. If that's not the case then there is an additional challenge to worry about. Hope its not the case.


----------



## venkatesh581

Ptestudy.com is useful source for candidates who wish to appear prepare for PTE exam.


----------



## venkatesh581

teny.peter said:


> Hi Experts, i am consistently getting a score of 75-77 in writing and 77-79 in listening. Can anyone help me to know what i am missing?


Hi,
You might have missed your scores in one of the following, This will impact both writing and listening scores.

- SST - Must have missed the content or grammar.
- Fill in the blanks - Spellings.
- Write from dictation - sentence or spelling mistake. This is very important section because correctly spelled word will contribute one mark for each section, according to score guide. So, around 20-30 marks it will fetch for you.

BTW, do you remember the topics which you have encountered for SWT, SST, and Essay?


----------



## vinay_1187

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - about to book my PTE test. Gathered from someone that while booking the test if we select "immigration" as reason for appearing PTE, scores would be low in first attempt, rather suggested to give other reasons such as study for high scores.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I also thought about this hypothesis but it does not stand true. Only your hard work pays.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

teny.peter said:


> Hi Experts, i am consistently getting a score of 75-77 in writing and 77-79 in listening. Can anyone help me to know what i am missing?


Hi Teny,

If you need real questions study material connect with me


----------



## Kay24

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - about to book my PTE test. Gathered from someone that while booking the test if we select "immigration" as reason for appearing PTE, scores would be low in first attempt, rather suggested to give other reasons such as study for high scores.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I chose immigration as my reason for taking the test. It was my first time attempting the test and I got a perfect score of 90.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

All English tests have clear and transparent scoring policies. Anything other than what is mentioned in the policy is mere speculation and doesn't require any extra thought. One should spend more time on understanding the scoring system than this unwanted distractions.


----------



## derik2020

....


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Does anybody have the latest essay topics ?? which might come in PTE? I have the exam on Monday and I am still scared in Essay and repeat sentence area.


----------



## AP SINGH

vinay_1187 said:


> dspdsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys - about to book my PTE test. Gathered from someone that while booking the test if we select "immigration" as reason for appearing PTE, scores would be low in first attempt, rather suggested to give other reasons such as study for high scores.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought about this hypothesis but it does not stand true. Only your hard work pays.
Click to expand...

No, it's not true...I too selected "immigration" as reason and achieved my desired score (overall 83) in my first attempt...


----------



## dspdsp

Thanks, I knew it sounded crazy but still wanted to check with experts. Thanks for the response. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## joebas

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - about to book my PTE test. Gathered from someone that while booking the test if we select "immigration" as reason for appearing PTE, scores would be low in first attempt, rather suggested to give other reasons such as study for high scores.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Not true...


----------



## chint

*PTE Voucher in Australia*

Hi Guys,

Please can you let me know whether we get a combine deal of 5-10 practice tests and actual test for a friend in Australia. I mean a voucher concept. 

Back in India, i had used AussizGroup (ptevoucher.in), their equivalent Australian website seems to have stopped selling vouchers due to recent changes in PTE.

Let me know any other websites offering such deal or where can my friend start the practice tests ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pallavid

*Need help for understanding low scores in R and W*

Hi Guys,

My scores for recent exam are
L 80
R 76
S 80
W 77

Written discourse 90
Vocab 80
Grammar 70
Spelling 65


I am confused about the mistakes.
Which sections might have gone wrong for low scores in R and W?


----------



## JG

pallavid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My scores for recent exam are
> L 80
> R 76
> S 80
> W 77
> 
> Written discourse 90
> Vocab 80
> Grammar 70
> Spelling 65
> 
> 
> I am confused about the mistakes.
> Which sections might have gone wrong for low scores in R and W?



I think you should write directly to the addressed questions inside an essay. BTW you are so close, next try you will of course pass.


----------



## kennedy07

pallavid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My scores for recent exam are
> L 80
> R 76
> S 80
> W 77
> 
> Written discourse 90
> Vocab 80
> Grammar 70
> Spelling 65
> 
> 
> I am confused about the mistakes.
> Which sections might have gone wrong for low scores in R and W?


Your Spelling and Grammar might have dragged your scores down a bit. The PTE being a computerized test, how you spell your words matter a lot. Try not to use too many complicated words. Same goes for your Grammar. Remember it's an English 'Communication' test. You don't need Shakespearean English.


----------



## kennedy07

intruder_ said:


> If I understand your statement correctly about the use of backspace, irrespective of whether the answer you submit is correct in terms of spelling, the system keeps track of the edits and backspace to correct them and scores you accordingly?


That's total ******** mate. The computer doesn't record your keystrokes. Make sure you check every word you typed before you submit the answer.

(This is coming from someone with 90 in every section, including enabling skills, yep.)

Needless to say, I used backspaces a lot to correct my answers once I wrote them, so don't fuss about keystrokes.


----------



## intruder_

kennedy07 said:


> That's total ******** mate. The computer doesn't record your keystrokes. Make sure you check every word you typed before you submit the answer.
> 
> (This is coming from someone with 90 in every section, including enabling skills, yep.)
> 
> Needless to say, I used backspaces a lot to correct my answers once I wrote them, so don't fuss about keystrokes.


Thanks for the clarification. Much appreciated !


----------



## Abhi

AP SINGH said:


> No, it's not true...I too selected "immigration" as reason and achieved my desired score (overall 83) in my first attempt...



OMG, its good to speculate the reasons why one can't score, but this one is ultimate. 

Folks, its all about hard work and dedication, there is no easy way out. If you have put in your hours of preparation, followed strategies and methods to get better at high scoring PTE areas, no one can stop you from getting 79+ each. 

Every action has an equal and or opposite reaction. Please stay miles away from folks who promote baseless fiction and instill fear.


----------



## himsrj

Keystrokes is just a fuss nothing else, so is immigration status.
Rather add a new one, I scored 85 in my first attempt with immigration status and lots of backspaces. But had 2 redbulls before exam.
I guess it all depends on first 6-10 mins of speaking section when you read and repeat, it's all about focus.
After that is smooth sailing, you just ought to know much about pattern and practice as much as you can.
I used all free videos of E2Language and pte app from pineapple studios for practice.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Hi,

Since i am not getting the invite so i am planning to appear for PTE again. As PTE is not available in Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country. 

I was reading in some groups that Writing templates do not work now to achieve 79+. Is that true ? The purpose of using writing template is to make less mistakes. Please let me know if anyone appeared recently in PTE exam and used templates. 

Thanks


----------



## intruder_

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since i am not getting the invite so i am planning to appear for PTE again. As PTE is not available in Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country.
> 
> I was reading in some groups that Writing templates do not work now to achieve 79+. Is that true ? The purpose of using writing template is to make less mistakes. Please let me know if anyone appeared recently in PTE exam and used templates.
> 
> Thanks


Regarding using templates, I am yet to appear for PTE, but based on my experience of writing essays in IELTS. I felt that in an attempt to stick to template, I had to force my vocabulary and mould it in such a way that I can stay on track with the template. I personally felt writing with free flowing thoughts would have helped me achieve 8 against what I eventually scored (7) in writing.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

intruder_ said:


> Regarding using templates, I am yet to appear for PTE, but based on my experience of writing essays in IELTS. I felt that in an attempt to stick to template, I had to force my vocabulary and mould it in such a way that I can stay on track with the template. I personally felt writing with free flowing thoughts would have helped me achieve 8 against what I eventually scored (7) in writing.


IELTs and PTE are totally different. There is a human and other is purely computer based checking. Human can detect when you are using any template while in PTE, i think it will only check your grammar, sentence structure and spelling mistakes etc. 

That is the reason you can use template in PTE. In my previous exam i used template and achieved good score. But i just want to know if anyone recently used template as i people are saying in multiple groups that i have joined that templates are not working now.


----------



## chint

Guys need your inputs, please can you let know.




chint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please can you let me know whether we get a combine deal of 5-10 practice tests and actual test for a friend in Australia. I mean a voucher concept.
> 
> Back in India, i had used AussizGroup (ptevoucher.in), their equivalent Australian website seems to have stopped selling vouchers due to recent changes in PTE.
> 
> Let me know any other websites offering such deal or where can my friend start the practice tests ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since i am not getting the invite so i am planning to appear for PTE again. As PTE is not available in Pakistan so i would have to travel to another country.
> 
> I was reading in some groups that Writing templates do not work now to achieve 79+. Is that true ? The purpose of using writing template is to make less mistakes. Please let me know if anyone appeared recently in PTE exam and used templates.
> 
> Thanks


I believe you are talking here is one steven template... that might not work here...in one of the e2language webinar (here e2language is recommended on pte website for preparation) jay mentioned that this template is no good at all and it is limiting your learning ability.

I have exam on monday and i am following e2language essay structure and methods. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Subhash Bohra said:


> I believe you are talking here is one steven template... that might not work here...in one of the e2language webinar (here e2language is recommended on pte website for preparation) jay mentioned that this template is no good at all and it is limiting your learning ability.
> 
> I have exam on monday and i am following e2language essay structure and methods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not like that, jay will say like that since he has to market his strategy. I am not saying his template is bad. Both are good. I used steven template only with some modification as per the question and I got 90 out of 90. So you can't simply put out steven template. Its all about grammar and spelling plus the structure of the essay.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

josygeorge000 said:


> Not like that, jay will say like that since he has to market his strategy. I am not saying his template is bad. Both are good. I used steven template only with some modification as per the question and I got 90 out of 90. So you can't simply put out steven template. Its all about grammar and spelling plus the structure of the essay.



Can you share more on this !! Because last time when i took PTE i got only 68 in Writing section and 51 in written discourse  

I have exam on monday and apart from Essay and summary i am feeling confident. In these two areas i am still not very confident.


----------



## JG

A general format.
General words relating to the topic + paraphrasing of the question + your opinion(agree/disagree).
Topic sentence. + supporting point + example+ additional supporting point(Moreover/ Additionally/ In addition) + Conclude the sentence( This should confirm the topic sentence by somehow). 
Same format in the 3rd paragraph, with supporting or against a point(This should be another supporting point against the question if you are supporting or if you are against then take the first word as However,..........). If you are supporting please say the same conclusion in the above sentence in different words. Or else, you should say as the conclusion that this point is irrelevant/invalid because it will have a negative impact on a society.
In conclusion, while people may vary in their opinion, I agree/disagree(my opinion is that).


----------



## himsrj

Agree with JG for above.
Also keep your sentences small not too complex to avoid grammatical mistakes.


----------



## benisrael

himsrj said:


> Agree with JG for above.
> Also keep your sentences small not too complex to avoid grammatical mistakes.


Semicolon came in handy for me whenever it felt like the sentence is getting complicated; however, it needs to be followed by a connector.

And that's how I managed 90 in writing, written discourse, and grammar.


----------



## himsrj

benisrael said:


> Semicolon came in handy for me whenever it felt like the sentence is getting complicated; however, it needs to be followed by a connector.
> 
> And that's how I managed 90 in writing, written discourse, and grammar.


you have higher score than what I had in first attempt. I will listen to you and agree with you.


----------



## benisrael

himsrj said:


> you have higher score than what I had in first attempt. I will listen to you and agree with you.


I was very confident about reading though, and I messed up in the real exam - managed exactly 79. God's grace.

How much did you manage for Reading? Did you feel like the answers deceive you?


----------



## himsrj

benisrael said:


> l
> 
> I was very confident about reading though, and I messed up in the real exam - managed exactly 79. God's grace.
> 
> How much did you manage for Reading? Did you feel like the answers deceive you?


Yes I found reading tough on the day. I ran out of time, though completed last 2 mcsa in 1:15 mins to remain. Listening is a cake walk, speaking is about flow and focus, writing just requires knowing method. + 2 red bull to increase focus.
Yes I got stuck on rearrange para , got 84 in writing. Yes even the fill in the blanks we're deceivingly tough.


----------



## benisrael

himsrj said:


> Yes I found reading tough on the day. I ran out of time, though completed last 2 mcsa in 1:15 mins to remain. Listening is a cake walk, speaking is about flow and focus, writing just requires knowing method. + 2 red bull to increase focus.
> Yes I got stuck on rearrange para , got 84 in writing. Yes even the fill in the blanks we're deceivingly tough.


2 red bulls? haha You were lucky, caffeine sometimes can make you anxious!

Re-order para was where I spent a lot of time too, at one point, I thought it is UNFAIR! lol


----------



## Subhash Bohra

TOday i will try with that redbull and see if it helps.

I am right now, following E2Language structure and now what Josy has suggested. I am reading Essays of all the topics I have and trying to re-write those. I am practicing PTE Gold's Speaking items. 

Practice I am doing now and hoping I can get 79+ in each section


----------



## himsrj

Subhash Bohra said:


> TOday i will try with that redbull and see if it helps.
> 
> I am right now, following E2Language structure and now what Josy has suggested. I am reading Essays of all the topics I have and trying to re-write those. I am practicing PTE Gold's Speaking items.
> 
> Practice I am doing now and hoping I can get 79+ in each section


Do one more thing take any article start reading it loud/slow/ fast at different paces. Continuously for 5 mins.
Try speaking on any object you see for 2 mins continuously.
Helps in speaking I did that for 3 days before exam. And listen to Ted-ed short videos on YouTube for listening.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Thanks Man !! I am doing this now. I doing academic listening exercises from official guide and practice test plus.


----------



## Areeb126

Subhash Bohra said:


> TOday i will try with that redbull and see if it helps.
> 
> I am right now, following E2Language structure and now what Josy has suggested. I am reading Essays of all the topics I have and trying to re-write those. I am practicing PTE Gold's Speaking items.
> 
> Practice I am doing now and hoping I can get 79+ in each section


Do share your experience bro after monday.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Areeb126 said:


> Do share your experience bro after monday.


Yes Definitely !!!


----------



## sana ali

*help me please if you can*



opto said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> Yesterday i did the first scored practice test and scored as follows:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W:83
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 89
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> I am kinda pleased, i always thought writing is my stronghold. But apparently not.
> Can someone tell if my low writing is solely due to the low spelling score?
> 
> And how much are these practice test reflective of the real ones?
> 
> Although this was just a practice test, and probably doesn't mean much, still, i will be happy to share the strategies i followed, if someone is interested.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hello opto
good to see your results i am also preparing for test but i am very scared i don't know where to start and where to buy material or am confused as there are too many coaching schools around so it's difficult to find good one. could you please help me i will really appreciate i got courage to write you as you offer help in your msg.


----------



## vesnacerroni

Dear all,

I had my 1st PTE test today, and failed big time  Overall was a good one I think, but in the last part (listening) I ran out of time, and did only 15.5 out of 22 parts :'( I don't know how it happened, I didn't see it coming, as in both mock test I did before I never ran out of time...any idea of how to change/improve that next time?!


----------



## csdhan

vesnacerroni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I had my 1st PTE test today, and failed big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall was a good one I think, but in the last part (listening) I ran out of time, and did only 15.5 out of 22 parts 😢 I don't know how it happened, I didn't see it coming, as in both mock test I did before I never ran out of time...any idea of how to change/improve that next time?!


Yes, listening is the main part where one has to manage time very well. Write notes while listening for bigger questions and complete answers within 30 secs. Don't over analyze questions because if you don't get the answer right away in listening better to guess and move on. If you don't complete complete listening full, then getting 79+ is very hard. 
Do more practice tests to gauge how much time is needed for each question.


----------



## DN7C

Here are some materials collected by me during 2016-2017 on PTE-A preparation. 

All the materials were downloaded freely from the internet and shall not use for commercial purposes. 

http://https://drive.google.com/open?id=1l0jMHqwc0vZmYfCRY23snWle8ZCT6eVC


----------



## sravanjutur

*PTE Hyderabad*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone suggest good PTE coaching institute in Hyderabad.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharmag

Hi All, 

I just came out after giving exam from Pte Centre.Found level of it quite easy as compared to Feb or March 2018 sets. 

Now it's my time to share back to grounp here. 

Speaking section :

Got 7 read a loud of 3 to 4 lines in each paragraph. 
5 to 6 repeat sentences of 8 to 10 words each. 
4 to 5. Describe image. 
6 to 7 answer short questions. 

Writing section 

2 SWT
1 essay - mine was last in below LIST but rephrased. 

Got it yesterday only from someone,it is latest topics coming in exam. 

>Some people think that exercise is the key to good health while others believe that having a balanced diet is more important. Discuss both sides of the argument and provide your opinion.

>Balance between work and family.

>Is the digital age making people lazier or knowledgeable.

>Should marks deducted from students work/assignments if submitted late?*

>E-books are really available so is it time to say goodbye to real books.


Reading section 

5 to 6q fill in blanks-select from list
4q fill in the blanks - drag and drop
3q reorder paragraph
2q mcq single
2q mcq multiple 

Listening section 

SST - 3 questions this time
2 mcq multiple answers 
3 mcq single answers
2 highlight incorrect words
3 missing words
3 write from dictation. - 7 to 8 words 

Thanks,


----------



## venkatesh581

Sharmag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just came out after giving exam from Pte Centre.Found level of it quite easy as compared to Feb or March 2018 sets.
> 
> Now it's my time to share back to grounp here.
> 
> Speaking section :
> 
> Got 7 read a loud of 3 to 4 lines in each paragraph.
> 5 to 6 repeat sentences of 8 to 10 words each.
> 4 to 5. Describe image.
> 6 to 7 answer short questions.
> 
> Writing section
> 
> 2 SWT
> 1 essay - mine was last in below LIST but rephrased.
> 
> Got it yesterday only from someone,it is latest topics coming in exam.
> 
> >Some people think that exercise is the key to good health while others believe that having a balanced diet is more important. Discuss both sides of the argument and provide your opinion.
> 
> >Balance between work and family.
> 
> >Is the digital age making people lazier or knowledgeable.
> 
> >Should marks deducted from students work/assignments if submitted late?*
> 
> >E-books are really available so is it time to say goodbye to real books.
> 
> 
> Reading section
> 
> 5 to 6q fill in blanks-select from list
> 4q fill in the blanks - drag and drop
> 3q reorder paragraph
> 2q mcq single
> 2q mcq multiple
> 
> Listening section
> 
> SST - 3 questions this time
> 2 mcq multiple answers
> 3 mcq single answers
> 2 highlight incorrect words
> 3 missing words
> 3 write from dictation. - 7 to 8 words
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

Do you remember the topics of retell lecture, SST, SWT which you have received in your exam? if yes, can you please share.

I do hear about new topics which you have shared, thanks for that. I also heard below topic of repeated essay (Wording might be different, but the topic is relevant).

Governments should spend more money on developing roads and highways or on developing public transportation. Discuss.


----------



## Sharmag

venkatesh581 said:


> Sharmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I just came out after giving exam from Pte Centre.Found level of it quite easy as compared to Feb or March 2018 sets.
> 
> Now it's my time to share back to grounp here.
> 
> Speaking section :
> 
> Got 7 read a loud of 3 to 4 lines in each paragraph.
> 5 to 6 repeat sentences of 8 to 10 words each.
> 4 to 5. Describe image.
> 6 to 7 answer short questions.
> 
> Writing section
> 
> 2 SWT
> 1 essay - mine was last in below LIST but rephrased.
> 
> Got it yesterday only from someone,it is latest topics coming in exam.
> 
> >Some people think that exercise is the key to good health while others believe that having a balanced diet is more important. Discuss both sides of the argument and provide your opinion.
> 
> >Balance between work and family.
> 
> >Is the digital age making people lazier or knowledgeable.
> 
> >Should marks deducted from students work/assignments if submitted late?*
> 
> >E-books are really available so is it time to say goodbye to real books.
> 
> 
> Reading section
> 
> 5 to 6q fill in blanks-select from list
> 4q fill in the blanks - drag and drop
> 3q reorder paragraph
> 2q mcq single
> 2q mcq multiple
> 
> Listening section
> 
> SST - 3 questions this time
> 2 mcq multiple answers
> 3 mcq single answers
> 2 highlight incorrect words
> 3 missing words
> 3 write from dictation. - 7 to 8 words
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you remember the topics of retell lecture, SST, SWT which you have received in your exam? if yes, can you please share.
> 
> I do hear about new topics which you have shared, thanks for that. I also heard below topic of repeated essay (Wording might be different, but the topic is relevant).
> 
> Governments should spend more money on developing roads and highways or on developing public transportation. Discuss.
Click to expand...

For SST - one was on global warming, then on US readyness for pendemic break in

For SWT - it was repeated for me from Feb set on Beauty contest.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Guy !!! need Last minute advise. I am trying retell lecture and describe image from last 1 hour and I am not getting any of these right


----------



## Sharmag

Subhash Bohra said:


> Guy !!! need Last minute advise. I am trying retell lecture and describe image from last 1 hour and I am not getting any of these right


Don't focus on contents, just be fluent in words and make over 35 seconds that's it. This is followed in today's exam.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Sharmag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just came out after giving exam from Pte Centre.Found level of it quite easy as compared to Feb or March 2018 sets.
> 
> Now it's my time to share back to grounp here.
> 
> Speaking section :
> 
> Got 7 read a loud of 3 to 4 lines in each paragraph.
> 5 to 6 repeat sentences of 8 to 10 words each.
> 4 to 5. Describe image.
> 6 to 7 answer short questions.
> 
> Writing section
> 
> 2 SWT
> 1 essay - mine was last in below LIST but rephrased.
> 
> Got it yesterday only from someone,it is latest topics coming in exam.
> 
> >Some people think that exercise is the key to good health while others believe that having a balanced diet is more important. Discuss both sides of the argument and provide your opinion.
> 
> >Balance between work and family.
> 
> >Is the digital age making people lazier or knowledgeable.
> 
> >Should marks deducted from students work/assignments if submitted late?*
> 
> >E-books are really available so is it time to say goodbye to real books.
> 
> 
> Reading section
> 
> 5 to 6q fill in blanks-select from list
> 4q fill in the blanks - drag and drop
> 3q reorder paragraph
> 2q mcq single
> 2q mcq multiple
> 
> Listening section
> 
> SST - 3 questions this time
> 2 mcq multiple answers
> 3 mcq single answers
> 2 highlight incorrect words
> 3 missing words
> 3 write from dictation. - 7 to 8 words
> 
> Thanks,


great !!! i have exam on monday... can you share essay topics and other material which you mentioned you got from someone.


----------



## Sharmag

Subhash Bohra said:


> Sharmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I just came out after giving exam from Pte Centre.Found level of it quite easy as compared to Feb or March 2018 sets.
> 
> Now it's my time to share back to grounp here.
> 
> Speaking section :
> 
> Got 7 read a loud of 3 to 4 lines in each paragraph.
> 5 to 6 repeat sentences of 8 to 10 words each.
> 4 to 5. Describe image.
> 6 to 7 answer short questions.
> 
> Writing section
> 
> 2 SWT
> 1 essay - mine was last in below LIST but rephrased.
> 
> Got it yesterday only from someone,it is latest topics coming in exam.
> 
> >Some people think that exercise is the key to good health while others believe that having a balanced diet is more important. Discuss both sides of the argument and provide your opinion.
> 
> >Balance between work and family.
> 
> >Is the digital age making people lazier or knowledgeable.
> 
> >Should marks deducted from students work/assignments if submitted late?*
> 
> >E-books are really available so is it time to say goodbye to real books.
> 
> 
> Reading section
> 
> 5 to 6q fill in blanks-select from list
> 4q fill in the blanks - drag and drop
> 3q reorder paragraph
> 2q mcq single
> 2q mcq multiple
> 
> Listening section
> 
> SST - 3 questions this time
> 2 mcq multiple answers
> 3 mcq single answers
> 2 highlight incorrect words
> 3 missing words
> 3 write from dictation. - 7 to 8 words
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> great !!! i have exam on monday... can you share essay topics and other material which you mentioned you got from someone.
Click to expand...

As, I mentioned above that from this list, I got last one topic for me in essay but rephrased.

No other contens as such. Only got for essays list.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Sharmag said:


> Don't focus on contents, just be fluent in words and make over 35 seconds that's it. This is followed in today's exam.


I can strongly say conent is very much important for Re-tell Lecture .

speak with fluency , try to cover many points from the subject topic you listened to . I am saying content is important becasue it also adds to your listening skill.

Same with SST , Concentrate on content and writing . Following the format of E2 is helpful , but use only the first and last statement of the format .Leave the other sentence formats and frame your own sentene covering the content . You will eat up content if you utilize the format for other sentences .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Subhash Bohra said:


> Guy !!! need Last minute advise. I am trying retell lecture and describe image from last 1 hour and I am not getting any of these right


Buddy just be confident on Describe Image . Just use E2 format for describe image .

The given image represents a "Bar chart" which gives a comprehensive overview of "STATEMENT GIVEN" 
Upon closer examination we can see that "Give major points in the chart or image given"
Explain few other areas in your own words.
In conclusion it is apparent that "give major or minor points or critical point from the image"

Speak till 40 secs completely . at 30 secs timer start your conclusion which is very important.

For Re-tell lecture make notes first which is very very important . you can use the E2 method here too but i used Navjot Bar Flow chart method to write notes which is just brilliant. Note down names , key points , timeline , who did what , what happened etc to name a few as an example for you .

Then i trimmed E2 format as below and used in my retell lecture as well as SST

The speaker was discussing the "Topic"
point1
point2
point3
In conclusion ,

This helped me to cover more subject topics and saved my word limit as well as time limit .

I feel E2 format eats up too much words by saying , he mentioned , he suggested , next he highlighted etc etc which you find in his format.

Left to you to analyze your needs and write accordingly .

Cheers and all the best buddy

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## Subhash Bohra

bssanthosh47 said:


> Buddy just be confident on Describe Image . Just use E2 format for describe image .
> 
> The given image represents a "Bar chart" which gives a comprehensive overview of "STATEMENT GIVEN"
> Upon closer examination we can see that "Give major points in the chart or image given"
> Explain few other areas in your own words.
> In conclusion it is apparent that "give major or minor points or critical point from the image"
> 
> Speak till 40 secs completely . at 30 secs timer start your conclusion which is very important.
> 
> For Re-tell lecture make notes first which is very very important . you can use the E2 method here too but i used Navjot Bar Flow chart method to write notes which is just brilliant. Note down names , key points , timeline , who did what , what happened etc to name a few as an example for you .
> 
> Then i trimmed E2 format as below and used in my retell lecture as well as SST
> 
> The speaker was discussing the "Topic"
> point1
> point2
> point3
> In conclusion ,
> 
> This helped me to cover more subject topics and saved my word limit as well as time limit .
> 
> I feel E2 format eats up too much words by saying , he mentioned , he suggested , next he highlighted etc etc which you find in his format.
> 
> Left to you to analyze your needs and write accordingly .
> 
> Cheers and all the best buddy
> 
> Kind Regards
> Santhosh


Thanks santosh for motivating thoughts...i only need these... i have done that only but in afternoon today when i was trying some item practice i fumbled. I kept it aside and did listneing and reading item practice.

Will do it again tonight. I think am getting exam fever and jitters which is impacting speaking section.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Subhash Bohra said:


> Guy !!! need Last minute advise. I am trying retell lecture and describe image from last 1 hour and I am not getting any of these right


Don't fret too much over Describe Image, just use fixed sentences as described in E2language and fill in the blanks. Conclusion is very important here. 
For re-tell lecture, take good notes and just start with a sentence, "The lecture was about........." and just go over main points noted down. Conclusion is not so important here. No need to follow E2 structure here and just go cover the important points.
In both of these cases, practice such that you don't stop in between sentences, don't correct or repeat yourself. Anything beyond 25 seconds is enough for good score. And as usual, fluency is more important than the content because if you focus on fluency, the content will automatically find place in that but if you concentrate on content, your fluency will be affected.


----------



## bssanthosh47

csdhan said:


> Don't fret too much over Describe Image, just use fixed sentences as described in E2language and fill in the blanks. Conclusion is very important here.
> For re-tell lecture, take good notes and just start with a sentence, "The lecture was about........." and just go over main points noted down. Conclusion is not so important here. No need to follow E2 structure here and just go cover the important points.
> In both of these cases, practice such that you don't stop in between sentences, don't correct or repeat yourself. Anything beyond 25 seconds is enough for good score. And as usual, fluency is more important than the content because if you focus on fluency, the content will automatically find place in that but if you concentrate on content, your fluency will be affected.


Exactly . Perfectly said . And dont get tensed . Just exam fear  your entire flow of the real exam depends on your first 2 answers in Speaking section which is read aloud . Do this properly rest all will fall into palce and your confidence will automatically increase .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks santosh for motivating thoughts...i only need these... i have done that only but in afternoon today when i was trying some item practice i fumbled. I kept it aside and did listneing and reading item practice.
> 
> Will do it again tonight. I think am getting exam fever and jitters which is impacting speaking section.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Stay positive and practice as much as you can . Lot of tips and tricks and samples availaible in this thread . Just click on the attachment pin icon on the main forum page against this thread and you will find many.

Guys like josygeorge , mahe , vincy and many other have take time out of their busy schedule in preparing few of the best tips . I also found an attachment with many essay topics and bullet points for them which will help in framing the content for them.
so peace out have red bull and practice  

cheers 
santhosh


----------



## intruder_

bssanthosh47 said:


> Stay positive and practice as much as you can . Lot of tips and tricks and samples availaible in this thread . Just click on the attachment pin icon on the main forum page against this thread and you will find many.
> 
> Guys like josygeorge , mahe , vincy and many other have take time out of their busy schedule in preparing few of the best tips . I also found an attachment with many essay topics and bullet points for them which will help in framing the content for them.
> so peace out have red bull and practice
> 
> cheers
> santhosh


Can your direct to the referenced attachment for essay topics and corresponding bullet points?


----------



## bssanthosh47

intruder_ said:


> Can your direct to the referenced attachment for essay topics and corresponding bullet points?


Click the Attachment pin icon on the thread PTE - A - Exam buddy .

Scorll down , you will find all the material from Stevens booklet till Essay question . I guess its a zip file and lot of pdf's too . i do not have the downloaded attachment in my lappi . i deleted all the files from lappi 

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## intruder_

bssanthosh47 said:


> Click the Attachment pin icon on the thread PTE - A - Exam buddy .
> 
> Scorll down , you will find all the material from Stevens booklet till Essay question . I guess its a zip file and lot of pdf's too . i do not have the downloaded attachment in my lappi . i deleted all the files from lappi
> 
> cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks !


----------



## NishaNene

In summarize lecture and retell lecture should we use exact words used in the audio or should we replace the words with similar meaning words.


----------



## derik2020

NishaNene said:


> In summarize lecture and retell lecture should we use exact words used in the audio or should we replace the words with similar meaning words.


You can use exact words, no issue at all. Better you do not replace with your own words for retell lecture and summarize spoken text.


----------



## sanchitB

*Ielts vs pte*

Dear All, 

I have given IELTS test twice on my first attempt i scored as below :-

R- 7
L- 6.5
W-6.5
S-7

On my second attempt I scored as below :-

R-6
W-7
S-7.5
L-7

Now I am very much confused that shall I go for PTE next time or keep trying in IELTS. Please suggest as in Feb i will turn 32 and surely going to loose 5 points more.

Thanks & Regards
Sanchit Bhardwaj


----------



## JG

sanchitB said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have given IELTS test twice on my first attempt i scored as below :-
> 
> R- 7
> L- 6.5
> W-6.5
> S-7
> 
> On my second attempt I scored as below :-
> 
> R-6
> W-7
> S-7.5
> L-7
> 
> Now I am very much confused that shall I go for PTE next time or keep trying in IELTS. Please suggest as in Feb i will turn 32 and surely going to loose 5 points more.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanchit Bhardwaj



There is no doubt in that, you should try pte exam , it is way better than that IELTS who are making money scammers.


----------



## bssanthosh47

sanchitB said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have given IELTS test twice on my first attempt i scored as below :-
> 
> R- 7
> L- 6.5
> W-6.5
> S-7
> 
> On my second attempt I scored as below :-
> 
> R-6
> W-7
> S-7.5
> L-7
> 
> Now I am very much confused that shall I go for PTE next time or keep trying in IELTS. Please suggest as in Feb i will turn 32 and surely going to loose 5 points more.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sanchit Bhardwaj


If i was in your place i would have quit IELTS and taken up PTE for my second attempt . You can easily do way better by preparing well and target points to satisfy the computer scoring needs . PTE is a blessing in disguise for PR aspirants


----------



## intruder_

bssanthosh47 said:


> If i was in your place i would have quit IELTS and taken up PTE for my second attempt . You can easily do way better by preparing well and target points to satisfy the computer scoring needs . PTE is a blessing in disguise for PR aspirants


I am doing the same after scoring overall band 8 in IELTS (L8,R8.5,W7.5,S7.5). Attempting PTE soon based on the similar feedbacks.Hoping for a desired outcome this time round.


----------



## Adi93

I sat for the PTE exam on Friday- I had my IELTS and the scores were - Reading 7.5, Listening 8, Writing 7.5, Speaking 7.5 but unfortunately the IELTS expired and I needed a language score at the earliest - so went forward with PTE - Speaking was a disaster in Retell lecture - paused in between, not sure if I spoke anything relevant. One short question was incorrect and one repeat sentence as well. I found the talking to a computer quite weird and on top of that the loud sounds in the room - I need an overall 64 but nothing less than 57 - Is that possible in my situation or should I just delay my plans and do an IELTS instead. Its over 48 hours still no result - I will wait for 5 days.


----------



## Adi93

And secondly I had appeared for my IELTS with no preparation just the basic format etc - I did the same for PTE- but the speaking was completely messed up too much to memorize, repeat etc it seemed more like a GK test instead of a language test. Sorry if I am ranting but I seriously need help as I doubt PTE I would meet my marks. Btw english is my first language and studied it from my early childhood from the ICSE board. Thanks


----------



## intruder_

Comparing the two exams, PTE format is slightly daunting as compared to IELTS, I agree. But the scoring as I have heard is appropriate for PTE against IELTS which as you would agree involves human prejudice in writing and speaking section.
Relax and wait for the result. The result might pleasantly surprise you.


Adi93 said:


> And secondly I had appeared for my IELTS with no preparation just the basic format etc - I did the same for PTE- but the speaking was completely messed up too much to memorize, repeat etc it seemed more like a GK test instead of a language test. Sorry if I am ranting but I seriously need help as I doubt PTE I would meet my marks. Btw english is my first language and studied it from my early childhood from the ICSE board. Thanks


----------



## Adi93

intruder_ said:


> Comparing the two exams, PTE format is slightly daunting as compared to IELTS, I agree. But the scoring as I have heard is appropriate for PTE against IELTS which as you would agree involves human prejudice in writing and speaking section.
> Relax and wait for the result. The result might pleasantly surprise you.


 I really hope your words come true - I will keep you guys updated. IELTS I do not have a bad experience - was surprised when I saw 8,7.5,7.5,7.5  with no preparation at all. Let me check if a human or computer is better for me.  I did the PTE as I needed a language score soon for my visa extension.


----------



## mufti2013

*How can I view all 1447 attachments?*

Hi,

The attachment count on this thread shows 1447 but I don't see that many attachments (maybe around 70-80 files). How do I see all the attachments?

Can anyone guide me to the most useful attachments that I can refer to?


Thanks.


----------



## Adi93

I just got my results I’m shocked! - Speaking 81, Reading 82, listening 85, writing 81. 

I take back my words - PTE you are allowed to make mistake but they will still reward you if English is your first language - thanks guys 😃




Adi93 said:


> intruder_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing the two exams, PTE format is slightly daunting as compared to IELTS, I agree. But the scoring as I have heard is appropriate for PTE against IELTS which as you would agree involves human prejudice in writing and speaking section.
> Relax and wait for the result. The result might pleasantly surprise you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope your words come true - I will keep you guys updated. IELTS I do not have a bad experience - was surprised when I saw 8,7.5,7.5,7.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with no preparation at all. Let me check if a human or computer is better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the PTE as I needed a language score soon for my visa extension.
Click to expand...


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi guys !!!
Just came out if PTE exam. I feel it was better than the last one. I was better prepared, although in speaking section i fumbled a bit. Lets see what score i get this time.

More later once i get hold of a computer.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi guys !!!
> Just came out if PTE exam. I feel it was better than the last one. I was better prepared, although in speaking section i fumbled a bit. Lets see what score i get this time.
> 
> More later once i get hold of a computer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk[/Q]
> 
> All the best buddy.
> Hopefully you should get your desired scores.
> 
> How tough the exam? Did you get any repeated questions like SWT, essay and so on?


----------



## Antonyc11

Need advise. Will extra words in the write from dictation section deduct marks?


----------



## scorpion24

Finally, I got 79+ in PTE.

1st Attempt : 8th March 2017. Scored 65+. Appeared casually without practice. 

Thought this would be enough to fetch the Invitation with 65 points for 189 - 261313. 

Finally decided in June 2018 to retake PTE to get 79+.

2nd Attempt: 2nd July 2018. L/R/S/W: 70/90/90/90 . Flabbergasted!!! Not sure why got only 70 in listening. Prepared very well and probably was very (over) confident. e2language videos and practice with ptestudydotcom

3rd Attempt: 30th July 2018. L/R/S/W: 85/78/76/87. Seriously pondered on what went wrong. Became more resolute and practised. 

4th Attempt: 18th August 2018. After the test, I thought it was screwed up because I could not complete listening. Didn't attempt last 2 questions. Probably they are WFD. But scores came out to be L/R/S/W: 82/89/89/83 (Enabling Skills: Grammar - 85; Oral Fluency: 90; Pronunciation: 48; Spelling: 90; Vocabulary: 90; Written Discourse: 90)

Key takeaways from my experience:

* Understand question impacts which of the L/R/S/W scores
* You can make mistakes in Speaking. Don’t try to correct yourself during the speaking section. Continue the flow. I made many mistakes with the content in the speaking.
* Practice hard. I got benefitted from Ptestudydotcom practice material. In the actual exam, 60-70% of questions(L/R/S) appeared from ptestudydotcom. It’s a free material. Please note that I am neither associated with running of this website and nor a paid marketer.


----------



## intruder_

Congrats ! My educated guess based on your IELTS score was spot on. If you share some more insights about your prep, would be appreciated.


Adi93 said:


> I just got my results I’m shocked! - Speaking 81, Reading 82, listening 85, writing 81.
> 
> I take back my words - PTE you are allowed to make mistake but they will still reward you if English is your first language - thanks guys 😃


----------



## ptepreparation

scorpion24 said:


> Finally, I got 79+ in PTE.
> 
> 1st Attempt : 8th March 2017. Scored 65+. Appeared casually without practice.
> 
> Thought this would be enough to fetch the Invitation with 65 points for 189 - 261313.
> 
> Finally decided in June 2018 to retake PTE to get 79+.
> 
> 2nd Attempt: 2nd July 2018. L/R/S/W: 70/90/90/90 . Flabbergasted!!! Not sure why got only 70 in listening. Prepared very well and probably was very (over) confident. e2language videos and practice with ptestudydotcom
> 
> 3rd Attempt: 30th July 2018. L/R/S/W: 85/78/76/87. Seriously pondered on what went wrong. Became more resolute and practised.
> 
> 4th Attempt: 18th August 2018. After the test, I thought it was screwed up because I could not complete listening. Didn't attempt last 2 questions. Probably they are WFD. But scores came out to be L/R/S/W: 82/89/89/83 (Enabling Skills: Grammar - 85; Oral Fluency: 90; Pronunciation: 48; Spelling: 90; Vocabulary: 90; Written Discourse: 90)
> 
> Key takeaways from my experience:
> 
> * Understand question impacts which of the L/R/S/W scores
> * You can make mistakes in Speaking. Don’t try to correct yourself during the speaking section. Continue the flow. I made many mistakes with the content in the speaking.
> * Practice hard. I got benefitted from Ptestudydotcom practice material. In the actual exam, 60-70% of questions(L/R/S) appeared from ptestudydotcom. It’s a free material. Please note that I am neither associated with running of this website and nor a paid marketer.


Hello Brother,

Is it possible to get 79+ in speaking with 48 in pronunciation?

By looking at your scores, oral fluency matters a lot.

Thanks


----------



## scorpion24

ptepreparation said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> Is it possible to get 79+ in speaking with 48 in pronunciation?
> 
> By looking at your scores, oral fluency matters a lot.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, It is possible. I am the example. In my previous attempt, I got > 75 in pronunciation but <79 in Speaking. I have seen a few such examples in this forum.


----------



## csdhan

ptepreparation said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> Is it possible to get 79+ in speaking with 48 in pronunciation?
> 
> By looking at your scores, oral fluency matters a lot.
> 
> Thanks


Pronunciation 58, Speaking 90 here. So most probably it doesn't matter as long as you are fluent and sentence formation is correct.


----------



## dspdsp

Guys - Did my scored PTE practice test. Below are the results
communicative skills

L/R/S/W - 88 72 88 82

Enabling skills

Grammar 47
Oral fluency 76
Pronunciation 70
spelling 69
vocabulary 79
written discourse 90

Can someone help me understand what went wrong in Reading?

I thought I did well in MCMA and MCSA. 
Reorder paragraphs was little tricky?

Not sure what to make out of this result and what areas to focus on for real test?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi93

To be very honest - Speaking was a disaster - I paused a lot in retell and in describe image I just spoke random things like I am speaking to a friend and retell lecture I took some notes but the notes confused me and I spoke crap again  My Verbal fluency is only 48 so there we go it did affect some section - The other enabling skills were all in 90's and few 88's

Reading: I first got FIB used common sense moved on same with reorder etc

Writing - 2 summarise and 2 essays - essays were new topics - and not argumentative ones

Listening- I made no notes- Learnt from my retell lecture disaster - Paid attention and did that section - Maybe I can't multitask with notes and hearing both

Thanks




intruder_ said:


> Congrats ! My educated guess based on your IELTS score was spot on. If you share some more insights about your prep, would be appreciated.


----------



## myadav2784

Listening-65
Reading-74
Speaking-73
writing-69

Enabling skills
Grammar-70
oral fluency-90
pronunciation-75
spelling- 77
vocabulary-49
written discourse-58

Dont understand what went wrong with speaking even oral fluency is 90 and pronunciation is 75


----------



## ffbigfans

This is my first time hearing someone who missed 2 WFD and still got 79+..
you are very lucky..
I thought WFD contribute highly to listening and writing since 2018..
Do they just update the algorithm again ?

Anyway, congratz mate..all the best for your future endeavour..



scorpion24 said:


> Finally, I got 79+ in PTE.
> 
> 1st Attempt : 8th March 2017. Scored 65+. Appeared casually without practice.
> 
> Thought this would be enough to fetch the Invitation with 65 points for 189 - 261313.
> 
> Finally decided in June 2018 to retake PTE to get 79+.
> 
> 2nd Attempt: 2nd July 2018. L/R/S/W: 70/90/90/90 . Flabbergasted!!! Not sure why got only 70 in listening. Prepared very well and probably was very (over) confident. e2language videos and practice with ptestudydotcom
> 
> 3rd Attempt: 30th July 2018. L/R/S/W: 85/78/76/87. Seriously pondered on what went wrong. Became more resolute and practised.
> 
> 4th Attempt: 18th August 2018. After the test, I thought it was screwed up because I could not complete listening. Didn't attempt last 2 questions. Probably they are WFD. But scores came out to be L/R/S/W: 82/89/89/83 (Enabling Skills: Grammar - 85; Oral Fluency: 90; Pronunciation: 48; Spelling: 90; Vocabulary: 90; Written Discourse: 90)
> 
> Key takeaways from my experience:
> 
> * Understand question impacts which of the L/R/S/W scores
> * You can make mistakes in Speaking. Don’t try to correct yourself during the speaking section. Continue the flow. I made many mistakes with the content in the speaking.
> * Practice hard. I got benefitted from Ptestudydotcom practice material. In the actual exam, 60-70% of questions(L/R/S) appeared from ptestudydotcom. It’s a free material. Please note that I am neither associated with running of this website and nor a paid marketer.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Ah !!! missed it Again !! I am bleeding Now   

Below are my score from yesterday's test and it clearly shows I failed again   need help now seriously !!!

Listening	73
Reading 73
Speaking	86
Writing	74


I think I will now buy E2Language course and practice again. I fumbled in speaking section this time and was very scared that i might not get 79+ in this section but here I am with 86 in this area. 

Need to learn how to fool computer here.


----------



## intruder_

Subhash Bohra said:


> Ah !!! missed it Again !! I am bleeding Now
> 
> Below are my score from yesterday's test and it clearly shows I failed again   need help now seriously !!!
> 
> Section PTE-1PTE-2 (20-Aug-2018)
> Listening 75 73
> Reading 74 73
> Speaking 77 86
> Writing 68 74
> ----------------------------------------
> Grammar 67 67
> Oral Fluency72 86
> Pronunciation63 67
> Spelling 63 61
> Vocabulary81 77
> Written Disc. 51 60
> 
> I think I will now buy E2Language course and practice again. I fumbled in speaking section this time and was very scared that i might not get 79+ in this section but here I am with 86 in this area.
> 
> Need to learn how to fool computer here.


Close enough to the desired 79+, Better luck next time. I see that your vocabulary score has dropped, not by much but looks like it affected your writing. Did you use a template this time for essay?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

intruder_ said:


> Close enough to the desired 79+, Better luck next time. I see that your vocabulary score has dropped, not by much but looks like it affected your writing. Did you use a template this time for essay?


No I did not use any specific template for essay though. I tried my best to keep my thoughts in a flow to maintain coherence... apparently I failed in doing so.


My essay topic was "whether universities should deduct marks of students who submit assignments late or after given date"


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Shall I join some coaching classes.. not online but in person where they can help me with this ?? what do you guys suggest.


----------



## benisrael

Subhash Bohra said:


> Ah !!! missed it Again !! I am bleeding Now
> 
> Below are my score from yesterday's test and it clearly shows I failed again   need help now seriously !!!
> 
> Listening	73
> Reading 73
> Speaking	86
> Writing	74
> 
> 
> I think I will now buy E2Language course and practice again. I fumbled in speaking section this time and was very scared that i might not get 79+ in this section but here I am with 86 in this area.
> 
> Need to learn how to fool computer here.


You are so close. I think the issue here is, you get nervous and anxious during the exam.

If you want to score well, try to be as calm and as cool as possible. This helps you, a LOT! Trust me.

Do not think of the exam as too much, just think of it as a language test and give your best.


----------



## intruder_

I have subscribed to e2 language this time round, apparently I used their free material for IELTS and scored good. I found the experience on the portal to be well organized which helps by saving time required to look for study material over the internet, as I don't find enough time for study due to work.

Content wise also its nice and should help boost score.


Subhash Bohra said:


> Shall I join some coaching classes.. not online but in person where they can help me with this ?? what do you guys suggest.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

benisrael said:


> You are so close. I think the issue here is, you get nervous and anxious during the exam.
> 
> If you want to score well, try to be as calm and as cool as possible. This helps you, a LOT! Trust me.
> 
> Do not think of the exam as too much, just think of it as a language test and give your best.


Yes that is what exactly happens to me all the time. I was so scared that my hands were cold and i was more worried about speaking.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Shall take exam in next few weeks or wait few weeks prepare then decide ??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Subhash Bohra said:


> Shall take exam in next few weeks or wait few weeks prepare then decide ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Your scores don't suggest you need substantial preparation anymore, some sections which you felt not so confident during this attempt can be refined and you should be good.

If I were you, would prefer to work on only known areas and take the exam soon.


----------



## benisrael

I suggest you don't book the exam now. 

I prepared a sheet for myself and named it the 'PTE Confidence Tester' (attached). 

Do a mock test every day, and score yourself after that in the spreadsheet for each task. 

It was an introspect move for me, which helped improve my confidence and identify my weak areas.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Subhash Bohra said:


> Shall take exam in next few weeks or wait few weeks prepare then decide ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hey buddy ,

Sorry that you did not make it this attempt .

Take a break of 3wks and prepare well. do not book your exam in a hurry . i did the same mistake for my 2nd attempt and booked the re exam in weeks time of my first one and messed it up big time  

and i strongly suggest not to go and waste money for any coaching class . all are bull crap and they are going to teach you things you already know .

From my experience i feel that enabling skills are just factors that shows your strength and weakness . You need to nail the individual questions to score marks . concentrate on :
Speaking is a cake walk . Be fluent but focus on content in retell lecture . as i said earlier i did not use any format for this and focussed on framing the content properly. RT is again critical in speaking.
Writing - practice SWT . i literally did more than 200 examples . this will help you understand how to summarize and frame critical points .
Essay: I used E2 format . here again be coherient in your paras as Jay points out in his video.
Reading:MCQ(SA/MA) , RP , FIB's
Listening:MCQ,WFD,HCS, all questions are important.

see again enabling factors you might score less but you need to nail the answers to the question . giving correct answer is very much important, this is what adds marks and understand which section is contributing to multiple skills . One wrong answer will affect 2 skills in some question. Its like a puzzle , you give right answer points will be added to multiple skills and vice versa


----------



## harib

Hello Guys! Can we use template for essays? Will they effect our score? Actually I am aiming for 79+ and have serious concern in Essay Writing. P.s My IELTS Writing score was 6.5 in three attempts. Thanks


----------



## Subhash Bohra

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey buddy ,
> 
> Sorry that you did not make it this attempt .
> 
> Take a break of 3wks and prepare well. do not book your exam in a hurry . i did the same mistake for my 2nd attempt and booked the re exam in weeks time of my first one and messed it up big time
> 
> and i strongly suggest not to go and waste money for any coaching class . all are bull crap and they are going to teach you things you already know .
> 
> From my experience i feel that enabling skills are just factors that shows your strength and weakness . You need to nail the individual questions to score marks . concentrate on :
> Speaking is a cake walk . Be fluent but focus on content in retell lecture . as i said earlier i did not use any format for this and focussed on framing the content properly. RT is again critical in speaking.
> Writing - practice SWT . i literally did more than 200 examples . this will help you understand how to summarize and frame critical points .
> Essay: I used E2 format . here again be coherient in your paras as Jay points out in his video.
> Reading:MCQ(SA/MA) , RP , FIB's
> Listening:MCQ,WFD,HCS, all questions are important.
> 
> see again enabling factors you might score less but you need to nail the answers to the question . giving correct answer is very much important, this is what adds marks and understand which section is contributing to multiple skills . One wrong answer will affect 2 skills in some question. Its like a puzzle , you give right answer points will be added to multiple skills and vice versa


Thanks for your advice man !!! I now feel I messed up in para jumbles and summary writing mainly. 

I also feel that in reading fill in the blanks I was overconfident and it took more time than expected.

same happened in listening section I feel. I will start prep now and take as many practice tests as possible then will buy scored tests first. After that only will book the exam.

september - whole month for preparation.

Will book exam date after 3 weeks of preparation.


----------



## csdhan

Subhash Bohra said:


> Ah !!! missed it Again !! I am bleeding Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my score from yesterday's test and it clearly shows I failed again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need help now seriously !!!
> 
> Listening	73
> Reading 73
> Speaking	86
> Writing	74
> 
> 
> I think I will now buy E2Language course and practice again. I fumbled in speaking section this time and was very scared that i might not get 79+ in this section but here I am with 86 in this area.
> 
> Need to learn how to fool computer here.


You figured out speaking at least, that's a positive. I would suggest you to concentrate on Read Aloud and Repeat sentence next time as these contribute to reading and listening respectively in addition to speaking.

For writing, I would suggest you to strictly adhere to E2language structure and don't fill it up with too much content. Once you settle down just post one of your essay here and people will try to point out what's wrong in it. 

In my opinion, listening needs lots of practice and concentration where as reading has more to do with the familiarity of language. So try to score as much as possible in MCQs of reading and focus on colloquations for blanks. You need not go through whole list, just the repeat the sentence to yourself and try to gauge if it sounds good. Years of learning, reading and watching English will make you easily recognize this by instinct.

You are almost there, the difference is in details.


----------



## himsrj

Subhash Bohra said:


> Shall take exam in next few weeks or wait few weeks prepare then decide ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Your score seems to be on right track. Do not indulge too much in preparation, take break now for 2-3 days. Take a mock test everyday and read, watch movies, audio books. That is enough.

Have you watched E2Language pronouncing techniques video like phonetics Sounds videos.
Still speaking is all about flow not fumbling.
Reading , mcma (I choose single ans only), para jumbles (watch E2Language sentence joining tech) 
Writing and listening you don't have any problems on.

Sit for exam when you can know you are ready.


----------



## TheMercyLady

My scores are ---- L - 80,R-85,S-90,W-75 
G-67,OF-74,Pro-90,spe-86,voc-86,WD-78, I'm always missing in writing by one or two marks and its frustrating!!! any help? my WFD is spot on...


----------



## csdhan

TheMercyLady said:


> My scores are ---- L - 80,R-85,S-90,W-75
> G-67,OF-74,Pro-90,spe-86,voc-86,WD-78, I'm always missing in writing by one or two marks and its frustrating!!! any help? my WFD is spot on...


Can you post any SWT or Essay you have written?


----------



## vesnacerroni

Hi everyone,

I wanted to check, when you were doing mock tests on their official website, did (m)any of you get +79 points in writing? I always reach up to 78, but never higher


----------



## intruder_

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to check, when you were doing mock tests on their official website, did (m)any of you get +79 points in writing? I always reach up to 78, but never higher


How much time does it take to get results after the mock tests on Pearson portal?


----------



## vesnacerroni

intruder_ said:


> How much time does it take to get results after the mock tests on Pearson portal?


Within a minute or two


----------



## intruder_

Thanks for clarification, Getting instant result wild be perfect.


vesnacerroni said:


> Within a minute or two


----------



## Areeb126

himsrj said:


> Your score seems to be on right track. Do not indulge too much in preparation, take break now for 2-3 days. Take a mock test everyday and read, watch movies, audio books. That is enough.
> 
> Have you watched E2Language pronouncing techniques video like phonetics Sounds videos.
> Still speaking is all about flow not fumbling.
> Reading , mcma (I choose single ans only), para jumbles (watch E2Language sentence joining tech)
> Writing and listening you don't have any problems on.
> 
> Sit for exam when you can know you are ready.


Sir,
I have 2 questions from you.
1) Mock test should be full? or just reading complete one day than listening other day etc etc.
2) In MCMA you selected only 1 answer, wasn't that risky? Or you are doing for negative marking?

waiting for your reply


----------



## Antonyc11

My fourth attempt was a complete failure. 

Test Date Overall| L	R	S	W| G	OF	P	S	V	WD
22/07/2018	81| 79	83	84	75| 70	66	85	85	82	84
18/08/2018	77| 69	85	90	72| 72	77	90	20	83	85

So disappointed with the score, can someone please give me some idea for below questions.

1. SST - is it very important to use the exact phrases spoken in the recording?

2. WFD - Will the additional words (like the, that) have negative marking?

3. Multiple choices (multiple answers) : should I choose 1 or 2 or 3 answers as I did many examples which usually have 3 correct answers. Will I lose a lot of marks if I choose only one as my strategy.

Need advice, please.


----------



## intruder_

Are there any specific sections which one should avoid stalling, so as to not run short of time on overall test? 

Since there are some sections to be managed by the test taker, I want to know where one can usually falter and lose precious time.


----------



## venkatesh581

csdhan said:


> Can you post any SWT or Essay you have written?


Hi, Can evaluate my essay and provide suggestions?

Student's marks deduction on late submission of the assignment. Agree or Disagree.

It is argued that the universities should reduce the marks of students who submit their assignments late. I totally agree with this statement and believe that colleges should deduct the marks for late assignment submissions. The essay will discuss why marks should be reduced for late submissions of the assignment along with supporting arguments.

To begin with, there are various reasons why universities should reduce the marks of the scholars who fail to submit their assignments on time. Firstly, time management and quality of work are the crucial factors which universities will try to measure by giving the deadline for the assignments. Moreover, if the student is unable to finish his assignment on time is not qualified to get high marks as he does not have the time management. Therefore, colleges should reduce the marks who fail to submit their assignments within the given time.

Secondly, Academies will give project work is to gauge the seriousness and quality of work of the student. Furthermore, if the student is unable to concentrate and finish his work within the deadline will not be able to get a better job. Hence, marks should be deducted for the students who will not produce their assignments right in time to make them vigilant about their career.

Finally, by considering the facts which I have discussed, my personal opinion is that universities should reduce the marks for late submission of assignments for learners betterment. I strongly suggest that all colleges should introduce strict guidelines for the submission of assignments.


----------



## Adi93

Ok here is my view - I can be wrong as well tho but just giving my inputs.

Overall its good!

The essay seems to be a little on the casual side - use more academic words

Try using words such as - "as per some recent article/survey/ in a leading newspaper/college magazine which stated so and so". 

Avoid using so many conjunctive adverbs just for the heck of it.

I am stating the things thought in school - I used the same formula and got over 80 in PTE



venkatesh581 said:


> Hi, Can evaluate my essay and provide suggestions?
> 
> Student's marks deduction on late submission of the assignment. Agree or Disagree.
> 
> It is argued that the universities should reduce the marks of students who submit their assignments late. I totally agree with this statement and believe that colleges should deduct the marks for late assignment submissions. The essay will discuss why marks should be reduced for late submissions of the assignment along with supporting arguments.
> 
> To begin with, there are various reasons why universities should reduce the marks of the scholars who fail to submit their assignments on time. Firstly, time management and quality of work are the crucial factors which universities will try to measure by giving the deadline for the assignments. Moreover, if the student is unable to finish his assignment on time is not qualified to get high marks as he does not have the time management. Therefore, colleges should reduce the marks who fail to submit their assignments within the given time.
> 
> Secondly, Academies will give project work is to gauge the seriousness and quality of work of the student. Furthermore, if the student is unable to concentrate and finish his work within the deadline will not be able to get a better job. Hence, marks should be deducted for the students who will not produce their assignments right in time to make them vigilant about their career.
> 
> Finally, by considering the facts which I have discussed, my personal opinion is that universities should reduce the marks for late submission of assignments for learners betterment. I strongly suggest that all colleges should introduce strict guidelines for the submission of assignments.


----------



## diplomatic1919

Guys please anyone that can share PTE listening tricks and tips with materials or video link. I do really appreciate it. Please help a friend across the bridge. Please I am adding my email <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thanks


----------



## iuperera

I believe this will get you to around 70-75 mark. I noticed several grammatical mistakes. Too much "I" usage. No examples provided. Examples need not be 100% accurate. Just come up with something on the spot.



venkatesh581 said:


> Hi, Can evaluate my essay and provide suggestions?
> 
> Student's marks deduction on late submission of the assignment. Agree or Disagree.
> 
> It is argued that the universities should reduce the marks of students who submit their assignments late. I totally agree with this statement and believe that colleges should deduct the marks for late assignment submissions. The essay will discuss why marks should be reduced for late submissions of the assignment along with supporting arguments.
> 
> To begin with, there are various reasons why universities should reduce the marks of the scholars who fail to submit their assignments on time. Firstly, time management and quality of work are the crucial factors which universities will try to measure by giving the deadline for the assignments. Moreover, if the student is unable to finish his assignment on time is not qualified to get high marks as he does not have the time management. Therefore, colleges should reduce the marks who fail to submit their assignments within the given time.
> 
> Secondly, Academies will give project work is to gauge the seriousness and quality of work of the student. Furthermore, if the student is unable to concentrate and finish his work within the deadline will not be able to get a better job. Hence, marks should be deducted for the students who will not produce their assignments right in time to make them vigilant about their career.
> 
> Finally, by considering the facts which I have discussed, my personal opinion is that universities should reduce the marks for late submission of assignments for learners betterment. I strongly suggest that all colleges should introduce strict guidelines for the submission of assignments.


----------



## zali10

Hi fellows,

I got the following score after taking two weeks since took the test:

L: 78
R: 87
S: 79
W: 81

If anyone suggests rescoring request?


----------



## bssanthosh47

zali10 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I got the following score after taking two weeks since took the test:
> 
> L: 78
> R: 87
> S: 79
> W: 81
> 
> If anyone suggests rescoring request?


There is no one that i have seen being benifitted by rescoring in PTE . Its pure computer evaluation and chances are near 0 that your scores will change . I would suggest you to take the exam again . Instead of spending 120+$ on re scoring you can take the exam again .
There is thread in the forum discussing about rescoring and real cases of no change after rescoring . You can check it out .
PS: you can try your luck if you want , your sole decision

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi, Can evaluate my essay and provide suggestions?
> 
> Student's marks deduction on late submission of the assignment. Agree or Disagree.
> 
> It is argued that the universities should reduce the marks of students who submit their assignments late. I totally agree with this statement and believe that colleges should deduct the marks for late assignment submissions. The essay will discuss why marks should be reduced for late submissions of the assignment along with supporting arguments.
> 
> To begin with, there are various reasons why universities should reduce the marks of the scholars who fail to submit their assignments on time. Firstly, time management and quality of work are the crucial factors which universities will try to measure by giving the deadline for the assignments. Moreover, if the student is unable to finish his assignment on time is not qualified to get high marks as he does not have the time management. Therefore, colleges should reduce the marks who fail to submit their assignments within the given time.
> 
> Secondly, Academies will give project work is to gauge the seriousness and quality of work of the student. Furthermore, if the student is unable to concentrate and finish his work within the deadline will not be able to get a better job. Hence, marks should be deducted for the students who will not produce their assignments right in time to make them vigilant about their career.
> 
> Finally, by considering the facts which I have discussed, my personal opinion is that universities should reduce the marks for late submission of assignments for learners betterment. I strongly suggest that all colleges should introduce strict guidelines for the submission of assignments.


Hi Venkatesh ,

My observations .
65-70 marks( My opinion only) 
Many gramatical mistake . 2nd para is filled with errors.
Your paras are not coherient . Computer will look for ths in particular .
Essay topic is plural , your essay revoles aroung a single person in some areas.
Scholar no where denotes the essay topic nor is synonym for students. You can use pupils or something else .
Stevens essay template is a good simple guide but you need to add in more strong words and frame complex sentences .
No examples given for your paras and arguments . 
Firstly , secondly: is not required in your paras is my opinion . This is more like an IELTS template  

I would strongly recommend you to check out Essay structure by E2 (Jay) which is just brilliant . Follow the structure and dont go with the ready made sentence with fill in the blanks . Stevens template has worked for many but people have added complex words/statements etc to make it 79+ effective. I personally feel template will eat out your words and you cant express more with the ready made sentences .

Just refer to E2 writing essay videos you will clearly understand what i mean . But you need to be strong in your vocab and grammar else any structure and template is of no use .


Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

intruder_ said:


> Are there any specific sections which one should avoid stalling, so as to not run short of time on overall test?
> 
> Since there are some sections to be managed by the test taker, I want to know where one can usually falter and lose precious time.


I never ran out of time during my tests but yes i did fall short of time and had to rush with my answers to complete all the questions.

Reading : looks easy and simple , but make sure you dont waste time . After your finish your answer wait for 5 secs and click next and dont wait for the timer to run out . i did this and went ok in my exam.
You will not realize the shortage of time till you reach the last section in reading.

Listening : SST - usually 2 question . 10 mins each .
Post which you will have very less time to answer more question . Dont waste time here in MCQ's else you will run out of time for WFD's.

And if you are writing mock exams , do not expect it to be the same in real exam. 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## venkatesh581

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Venkatesh ,
> 
> My observations .
> 65-70 marks( My opinion only)
> Many gramatical mistake . 2nd para is filled with errors.
> Your paras are not coherient . Computer will look for ths in particular .
> Essay topic is plural , your essay revoles aroung a single person in some areas.
> Scholar no where denotes the essay topic nor is synonym for students. You can use pupils or something else .
> Stevens essay template is a good simple guide but you need to add in more strong words and frame complex sentences .
> No examples given for your paras and arguments .
> Firstly , secondly: is not required in your paras is my opinion . This is more like an IELTS template
> 
> I would strongly recommend you to check out Essay structure by E2 (Jay) which is just brilliant . Follow the structure and dont go with the ready made sentence with fill in the blanks . Stevens template has worked for many but people have added complex words/statements etc to make it 79+ effective. I personally feel template will eat out your words and you cant express more with the ready made sentences .
> 
> Just refer to E2 writing essay videos you will clearly understand what i mean . But you need to be strong in your vocab and grammar else any structure and template is of no use .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks for your great and kind comments. For sure I will look into them and alter
Can you have a review on below essay. This time I have used Mr. Jay's method

These days, there is an ongoing debate among people regarding government spends on transportation. Some people think that more money should spend on developing roads and highways, while I believe that more capital should be spent on improving public transportation. The essay will discuss why high capital should be invested in the development of the public transportation.

To begin with, there are various reasons why government bodies should allocate and invest more money in developing transportation's such as bus, train, and ferries. One of them is that this public transportation's are affordable for the citizens and they will spend the minimum amount to commute. For instance, in the United States, each person will spend only 10 dollars per day on commuting where public transportation is available. Therefore, this is very cheap to commute from one place to another by not spending too much amount. 

Despite these arguments, critics will argue that governments should spend more money on developing roads and highways. Nevertheless, these folks are unaware of the fact that investing more money in developing public transportation will help reducing air contamination. In the United Kingdom, air pollution levels went down by 30% since 2010 when the government introduced a new metro train line, which links the entire country. Thus, nationals have been using this metro train facility extensively which reduced the carbon emission.

In conclusion, taking into account the arguments which I have discussed, my personal opinion is that governments should invest more money to develop public transportation for the betterment of society. Further, I would strongly recommend that all nations across the globe should consider the benefits of improving transportation and invest wisely.


----------



## csdhan

venkatesh581 said:


> Thanks for your great and kind comments. For sure I will look into them and alter
> Can you have a review on below essay. This time I have used Mr. Jay's method
> 
> These days, there is an ongoing debate among people regarding government spends on transportation. Some people think that more money should spend on developing roads and highways, while I believe that more capital should be spent on improving public transportation. The essay will discuss why high capital should be invested in the development of the public transportation.
> 
> To begin with, there are various reasons why government bodies should allocate and invest more money in developing transportation's such as bus, train, and ferries. One of them is that this public transportation's are affordable for the citizens and they will spend the minimum amount to commute. For instance, in the United States, each person will spend only 10 dollars per day on commuting where public transportation is available. Therefore, this is very cheap to commute from one place to another by not spending too much amount.
> 
> Despite these arguments, critics will argue that governments should spend more money on developing roads and highways. Nevertheless, these folks are unaware of the fact that investing more money in developing public transportation will help reducing air contamination. In the United Kingdom, air pollution levels went down by 30% since 2010 when the government introduced a new metro train line, which links the entire country. Thus, nationals have been using this metro train facility extensively which reduced the carbon emission.
> 
> In conclusion, taking into account the arguments which I have discussed, my personal opinion is that governments should invest more money to develop public transportation for the betterment of society. Further, I would strongly recommend that all nations across the globe should consider the benefits of improving transportation and invest wisely.


What is the question?

Some of my comments/suggestions will be, 

1. Second statement in first para has your opinion/thesis. Don't do this, only write your opinion along with the third sentence "This essay...". 
2. Third statement in first para should include the two reasons/examples you are going to support your opinion.
3. Use firstly, secondly if both paragraphs are supporting/not supporting the idea. The structure you have used is for supporting both sides.
4. I don't think "folks" falls in formal language criteria.
5. General statement is followed by conclusion.


Overall I would say it's around 70-75 mark essay, you are at around 80% with respect to structure. Watch the three videos of E2language carefully and learn how to connect sentences in different paragraphs together, Intro->2 paras->Conclusion. Some words and grammar is missing which can be checked on Grammarly.


----------



## himsrj

Areeb126 said:


> Sir,
> I have 2 questions from you.
> 1) Mock test should be full? or just reading complete one day than listening other day etc etc.
> 2) In MCMA you selected only 1 answer, wasn't that risky? Or you are doing for negative marking?
> 
> waiting for your reply


1) complete all sections
2) I gave only once I made sure which one answer to choose , there is always one answer which is 120% sure try it out. It saves time and no negatives till answer is wrong but better probability of right answer and marks.
3) summarize written text, single line 20-25 words only.
4) summarize listening written , full length of 70-75 words.


----------



## intruder_

Thanks for detailed response, I didn't follow the part where you say 
"And if you are writing mock exams , do not expect it to be the same in real exam."



bssanthosh47 said:


> I never ran out of time during my tests but yes i did fall short of time and had to rush with my answers to complete all the questions.
> 
> Reading : looks easy and simple , but make sure you dont waste time . After your finish your answer wait for 5 secs and click next and dont wait for the timer to run out . i did this and went ok in my exam.
> You will not realize the shortage of time till you reach the last section in reading.
> 
> Listening : SST - usually 2 question . 10 mins each .
> Post which you will have very less time to answer more question . Dont waste time here in MCQ's else you will run out of time for WFD's.
> 
> And if you are writing mock exams , do not expect it to be the same in real exam.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## Heiril

All the best to all. Keep going at it. PTE is indeed way easier than IELTS.

Some advise, do not be a cheapo, buy all the timed online practise tests. Time management is key, that's what the practise tests would help with even though you are a native English speaker since birth. I could have saved USD 250 if I wasn't so cheap. Just got my results. Happy!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Congrats on your score, I agree on timed scored tests, got a reality check after giving MOCK test A and failing miserably in achieving target score.
Not sure if I should just ignore its results and stay positive hoping for desired score on the actual exam.

After having scored Overall 8 in IELTS in first attempt, time management wasn't something I was worried about until the mock test. To ensure I had enough time to be able to complete the exam in 2 hours 26 minutes may be a factor in score.


Heiril said:


> All the best to all. Keep going at it. PTE is indeed way easier than IELTS.
> 
> Some advise, do not be a cheapo, buy all the timed online practise tests. Time management is key, that's what the practise tests would help with even though you are a native English speaker since birth. I could have saved USD 250 if I wasn't so cheap. Just got my results. Happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

intruder_ said:


> Thanks for detailed response, I didn't follow the part where you say
> "And if you are writing mock exams , do not expect it to be the same in real exam."


You will run short of time in real test as time in mock exams looks a lil relaxed compared to real test.


----------



## ffbigfans

*PTE Success*

Hi guys,
just got my result today.

Listening 90
Reading 87
Speaking 90
Writing 86

Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 83
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 90

It is my fourth attempts, and for every exam, i also need to fly to another country. And it hurts a lot to find out that in my second and third attempts, i was so close, yet its not there..Persistent is the key. I really suggest for those who have limited budget or need to fly to another country for the exam, hit the mock test till you get 79+ first before doing the real exam. It definitely safer, rather than following people who got 79+ in real test even though their mock test is below 79.

In my last exam, I got 22 questions of listening excluding SST. I had 4 WFD. So manage your time wisely. Nothing worth more than the last WFDs.

For those who are still trying, PTE is not unbeatable. Keep the spirit and I wish you luck !!


----------



## venkatesh581

csdhan said:


> What is the question?
> 
> Some of my comments/suggestions will be,
> 
> 1. Second statement in first para has your opinion/thesis. Don't do this, only write your opinion along with the third sentence "This essay...".
> 2. Third statement in first para should include the two reasons/examples you are going to support your opinion.
> 3. Use firstly, secondly if both paragraphs are supporting/not supporting the idea. The structure you have used is for supporting both sides.
> 4. I don't think "folks" falls in formal language criteria.
> 5. General statement is followed by conclusion.
> 
> 
> Overall I would say it's around 70-75 mark essay, you are at around 80% with respect to structure. Watch the three videos of E2language carefully and learn how to connect sentences in different paragraphs together, Intro->2 paras->Conclusion. Some words and grammar is missing which can be checked on Grammarly.


Yes, you are correct. I have used e2 language structure but I have made little changes to it. Now I understand that it could lose my marks. I will again watch that video and fill the gaps.

BTW, can you suggest me on this 2nd point below? Do I need to state examples in 1st paragraph (Introduction) ?

_2. Third statement in first para should include the two reasons/examples you are going to support your opinion._


----------



## venkatesh581

ffbigfans said:


> Hi guys,
> just got my result today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 87
> Speaking 90
> Writing 86
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> It is my fourth attempts, and for every exam, i also need to fly to another country. And it hurts a lot to find out that in my second and third attempts, i was so close, yet its not there..Persistent is the key. I really suggest for those who have limited budget or need to fly to another country for the exam, hit the mock test till you get 79+ first before doing the real exam. It definitely safer, rather than following people who got 79+ in real test even though their mock test is below 79.
> 
> In my last exam, I got 22 questions of listening excluding SST. I had 4 WFD. So manage your time wisely. Nothing worth more than the last WFDs.
> 
> For those who are still trying, PTE is not unbeatable. Keep the spirit and I wish you luck !!


Congrats.. Great scores. Thanks for your suggestions. All the best for your future application process.


----------



## csdhan

venkatesh581 said:


> Yes, you are correct. I have used e2 language structure but I have made little changes to it. Now I understand that it could lose my marks. I will again watch that video and fill the gaps.
> 
> BTW, can you suggest me on this 2nd point below? Do I need to state examples in 1st paragraph (Introduction) ?
> 
> _2. Third statement in first para should include the two reasons/examples you are going to support your opinion._


What I meant was like,

"This essay will explain why public transport is beneficial to general public in terms of daily costs and pollution levels in a city."


----------



## venkatesh581

csdhan said:


> What I meant was like,
> 
> "This essay will explain why public transport is beneficial to general public in terms of daily costs and pollution levels in a city."


Sure. I will work on it and post new essay. Thanks.


----------



## AussieDream1

Dear Experts - Can you kindly evaluate my below essay?

*Prompt: *Fast food has become a part of our society. What is the impact of fast food on human life?

It is argued that fast food has become a part of our society. To put in another way, selection of food is more inclined towards the fast food. This essay will discuss how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy.

To begin with, there are numerous reasons why fast food must be avoided. But the most notable one stems from the fact that fast food can make us obese. Unhealthy diet can increase the calorie intake, which in result makes a person look fat. For instance, an average cheese burger contains 30% more calories than a normal green salad. Moreover, the calorie count can increase further if several other un-healthy ingredients are added. Significantly, it is very important not to over stuff the stomach.

Another pivotal impact of fast food is that it makes a human body lazy. In other words, anyone who prefers fried food may end up doing less exercise. To elucidate, the higher intake of carbohydrate not only makes your brain function slow but also makes you dizzy. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that fast food that contains less portion of protein is dangerous for a normal human body. Importantly, a lazy body will always have less oxygen as compared to a healthy human body, which is not good in the long term.

This essay discussed how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy. These are one of the most compelling factors to date. In my opinion, fast food must always be avoided and our society should move to healthier lifestyle.

267 word count


----------



## diplomatic1919

Guys please anyone that can share PTE listening tricks and tips with materials or video link. I do really appreciate it. Please help a friend across the bridge


----------



## mahboob757

diplomatic1919 said:


> Guys please anyone that can share PTE listening tricks and tips with materials or video link. I do really appreciate it. Please help a friend across the bridge


Please watch all the videos by Jay from E2Langauge on youtube, over and over until you get it. You'll learn something new every time you watch it, as we can't grasp everything in one shot. Good luck!


----------



## insider580

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear Experts - Can you kindly evaluate my below essay?
> 
> *Prompt: *Fast food has become a part of our society. What is the impact of fast food on human life?
> 
> It is argued that fast food has become a part of our society. To put in another way, selection of food is more inclined towards the fast food. This essay will discuss how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy.
> 
> To begin with, there are numerous reasons why fast food must be avoided. But the most notable one stems from the fact that fast food can make us obese. Unhealthy diet can increase the calorie intake, which in result makes a person look fat. For instance, an average cheese burger contains 30% more calories than a normal green salad. Moreover, the calorie count can increase further if several other un-healthy ingredients are added. Significantly, it is very important not to over stuff the stomach.
> 
> Another pivotal impact of fast food is that it makes a human body lazy. In other words, anyone who prefers fried food may end up doing less exercise. To elucidate, the higher intake of carbohydrate not only makes your brain function slow but also makes you dizzy. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that fast food that contains less portion of protein is dangerous for a normal human body. Importantly, a lazy body will always have less oxygen as compared to a healthy human body, which is not good in the long term.
> 
> This essay discussed how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy. These are one of the most compelling factors to date. In my opinion, fast food must always be avoided and our society should move to healthier lifestyle.
> 
> 267 word count


This is a very well written essay according to me. You have used several rich content words in the essay. I would let the experts comment further on your attempt.


----------



## andramanafu

Hello,
in which country did you do all your tests? what do you mean you had to fly to different country each time? Thank you


----------



## andramanafu

ffbigfans said:


> Hi guys,
> just got my result today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 87
> Speaking 90
> Writing 86
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> It is my fourth attempts, and for every exam, i also need to fly to another country. And it hurts a lot to find out that in my second and third attempts, i was so close, yet its not there..Persistent is the key. I really suggest for those who have limited budget or need to fly to another country for the exam, hit the mock test till you get 79+ first before doing the real exam. It definitely safer, rather than following people who got 79+ in real test even though their mock test is below 79.
> 
> In my last exam, I got 22 questions of listening excluding SST. I had 4 WFD. So manage your time wisely. Nothing worth more than the last WFDs.
> 
> For those who are still trying, PTE is not unbeatable. Keep the spirit and I wish you luck !!



Hello can I please ask you why did you fly to other country each time for the test? which was the country where you got your scores? thank you


----------



## insider580

andramanafu said:


> Hello can I please ask you why did you fly to other country each time for the test? which was the country where you got your scores? thank you


Some countries do not have the PTE center. For example, Pakistan does not have any PTE center. People fly all the way to UAE to take the test. 

His case must be similar and he might not be having a PTE center in his home country.


----------



## bssanthosh47

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear Experts - Can you kindly evaluate my below essay?
> 
> *Prompt: *Fast food has become a part of our society. What is the impact of fast food on human life?
> 
> It is argued that fast food has become a part of our society. To put in another way, selection of food is more inclined towards the fast food. This essay will discuss how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy.
> 
> To begin with, there are numerous reasons why fast food must be avoided. But the most notable one stems from the fact that fast food can make us obese. Unhealthy diet can increase the calorie intake, which in result makes a person look fat. For instance, an average cheese burger contains 30% more calories than a normal green salad. Moreover, the calorie count can increase further if several other un-healthy ingredients are added. Significantly, it is very important not to over stuff the stomach.
> 
> Another pivotal impact of fast food is that it makes a human body lazy. In other words, anyone who prefers fried food may end up doing less exercise. To elucidate, the higher intake of carbohydrate not only makes your brain function slow but also makes you dizzy. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that fast food that contains less portion of protein is dangerous for a normal human body. Importantly, a lazy body will always have less oxygen as compared to a healthy human body, which is not good in the long term.
> 
> This essay discussed how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy. These are one of the most compelling factors to date. In my opinion, fast food must always be avoided and our society should move to healthier lifestyle.
> 
> 267 word count


Very well written. Brilliant use of sophisticated words and your paras are interlinked to one another which is what computer looks for . Very coherient .

Easily 79+ with this approach is my opinion. 
Just my thoughts , may be you can avoid "In other words , to put it another way . you are para phrasing anyways so indicating it specifically is not required . Either ways its not going to impact your scores . 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

ffbigfans said:


> Hi guys,
> just got my result today.
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 87
> Speaking 90
> Writing 86
> 
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 83
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> It is my fourth attempts, and for every exam, i also need to fly to another country. And it hurts a lot to find out that in my second and third attempts, i was so close, yet its not there..Persistent is the key. I really suggest for those who have limited budget or need to fly to another country for the exam, hit the mock test till you get 79+ first before doing the real exam. It definitely safer, rather than following people who got 79+ in real test even though their mock test is below 79.
> 
> In my last exam, I got 22 questions of listening excluding SST. I had 4 WFD. So manage your time wisely. Nothing worth more than the last WFDs.
> 
> For those who are still trying, PTE is not unbeatable. Keep the spirit and I wish you luck !!


Congrats ffbigfans

I have watched you since the time you gave your first mock test . Great going and all the best for your next steps 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## AussieDream1

bssanthosh47 said:


> Very well written. Brilliant use of sophisticated words and your paras are interlinked to one another which is what computer looks for . Very coherient .
> 
> Easily 79+ with this approach is my opinion.
> Just my thoughts , may be you can avoid "In other words , to put it another way . you are para phrasing anyways so indicating it specifically is not required . Either ways its not going to impact your scores .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you for your encouraging words


----------



## Areeb126

Dear Members and successful candidates,
Please evaluate my following essay.

Q: *“The solution to the overpopulation of this planet is education.”*

*Discuss the extent to which you agree or disagree with this statement. Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations. *

*Answer : 246 Words:*
Nowadays, demographic condition of present world is escalating at the higher rate. It is argued that overpopulation can be controlled by education. I completely disagree with this statement because birth control methods and imposition of tax on more than one child by state can control the serious issue of over populace.

To begin with, overpopulation can be managed by using birth control methodologies by adults. This is because it can control the birth of unwanted child and population level will not increase by implementing these practices. For example, contraceptive medicines should be made compulsory for married couples because it controls birth of new baby. Therefore, it is now clear that adoption of birth control practice can manage the growth of population.

In addition, state authorities must impose heavy tax on individuals who have babies more than one baby. To be precise, imposition of fine or tax can control the demographic situation in the state because no one wants to pay heavy tax for having more babies. For instance, China controlled the population by imposing heavy tax duty on citizens, if they have more than one baby. Thus, this action by Chinese authorities overcome the problem of population.

In conclusion, uncontrolled demography is serious concern of every state and in my opinion birth control and heavy taxes on citizens for having more than one baby can control this issue. It is expected that more states will take stringent steps to address this problem of the contemporary world.


----------



## Areeb126

*Dear Members and successful candidates,
Please evaluate my following essay.

Q: Some organizations integrate employees in decision making process of their goods and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of this.*

*Answer: 295 Words*
Nowadays, decision making process for products and delivery of services is very important. Some companies involve their workers in this process and take their advice. In this essay both the merits and demerits of this practice shall be discussed at length.

Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of integrating workers in decision making of goods, services is that it will make them responsible and employee will own the organization. This is because input from workers will make them responsible for their acts and decision, which will also bound them to show loyalty with the company. Secondly, this process will unite workers because during decision everyone hear opinion of other and it will make bond of workers strong. For instance, a recent study showed that decision making meetings made stronger bond in employees than other meetings. 

Nevertheless, one of the serious drawback is consensus might not achieve in few meetings and number of meetings are required to take input from every worker for betterment of product quality and services, which is also a time consuming process. To be precise, when more than one opinion is discussed in meeting consensus might not achieved because everyone will think that their advice is solid, more authentic for the company. In addition, lack of experienced workers can harm the reputation of company, if their decision is considered because every worker has not that level of intellectual to understand the situation. For instance, a company in America lost 500 Billion $ because they considered the advice of inexperienced workers. 

In conclusion, companies are now involving workers in decisions of their goods and services. The pros are responsibility, ownership of workers and unity in employees. However, the cons are delay in consensus and harm to the company due to inexperienced work force.


----------



## csdhan

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Members and successful candidates,
> Please evaluate my following essay.
> 
> Q: *“The solution to the overpopulation of this planet is education.”*
> 
> *Discuss the extent to which you agree or disagree with this statement. Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations. *
> 
> *Answer : 246 Words:*
> Nowadays, demographic condition of present world is escalating at the higher rate. It is argued that overpopulation can be controlled by education. I completely disagree with this statement because birth control methods and imposition of tax on more than one child by state can control the serious issue of over populace.
> 
> To begin with, overpopulation can be managed by using birth control methodologies by adults. This is because it can control the birth of unwanted child and population level will not increase by implementing these practices. For example, contraceptive medicines should be made compulsory for married couples because it controls birth of new baby. Therefore, it is now clear that adoption of birth control practice can manage the growth of population.
> 
> In addition, state authorities must impose heavy tax on individuals who have babies more than one baby. To be precise, imposition of fine or tax can control the demographic situation in the state because no one wants to pay heavy tax for having more babies. For instance, China controlled the population by imposing heavy tax duty on citizens, if they have more than one baby. Thus, this action by Chinese authorities overcome the problem of population.
> 
> In conclusion, uncontrolled demography is serious concern of every state and in my opinion birth control and heavy taxes on citizens for having more than one baby can control this issue. It is expected that more states will take stringent steps to address this problem of the contemporary world.


Following is my opinion and others may differ from it. 
What I see is complete dissociation from the actual topic "solution to overpopulation is education". You either support this statement and provide two cases where you have seen education helping less population growth or go against it and provide two cases where education has failed. Instead, you have given two own examples other than education and went off topic. I don't know about PTE but IELTS would have scored this very badly. Be on topic and precise.


----------



## Areeb126

csdhan said:


> Following is my opinion and others may differ from it.
> What I see is complete dissociation from the actual topic "solution to overpopulation is education". You either support this statement and provide two cases where you have seen education helping less population growth or go against it and provide two cases where education has failed. Instead, you have given two own examples other than education and went off topic. I don't know about PTE but IELTS would have scored this very badly. Be on topic and precise.


Sir, you are right I was off the topic i should have discuss education only in my essay.
And you are right in IELTS it would have caused me serious penalty.


----------



## Umarchodhary

Areeb126 said:


> *Dear Members and successful candidates,
> Please evaluate my following essay.
> 
> Q: Some organizations integrate employees in decision making process of their goods and services. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of this.*
> 
> *Answer: 295 Words*
> Nowadays, decision making process for products and delivery of services is very important. Some companies involve their workers in this process and take their advice. In this essay both the merits and demerits of this practice shall be discussed at length.
> 
> Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of integrating workers in decision making of goods, services is that it will make them responsible and employee will own the organization. This is because input from workers will make them responsible for their acts and decision, which will also bound them to show loyalty with the company. Secondly, this process will unite workers because during decision everyone hear opinion of other and it will make bond of workers strong. For instance, a recent study showed that decision making meetings made stronger bond in employees than other meetings.
> 
> Nevertheless, one of the serious drawback is consensus might not achieve in few meetings and number of meetings are required to take input from every worker for betterment of product quality and services, which is also a time consuming process. To be precise, when more than one opinion is discussed in meeting consensus might not achieved because everyone will think that their advice is solid, more authentic for the company. In addition, lack of experienced workers can harm the reputation of company, if their decision is considered because every worker has not that level of intellectual to understand the situation. For instance, a company in America lost 500 Billion $ because they considered the advice of inexperienced workers.
> 
> In conclusion, companies are now involving workers in decisions of their goods and services. The pros are responsibility, ownership of workers and unity in employees. However, the cons are delay in consensus and harm to the company due to inexperienced work force.


A lot of article,grammar and singular/plural mistakes in this essay. You did not proof read it i think. I strongly recommend that you first try to achieve 79+ in your mock tests and then fly to another country for taking the exam.


----------



## Areeb126

Umarchodhary said:


> A lot of article,grammar and singular/plural mistakes in this essay. You did not proof read it i think. I strongly recommend that you first try to achieve 79+ in your mock tests and then fly to another country for taking the exam.


Thankyou for your remarks sir.


----------



## mansawant

Hi Guys,

I have just given PTE first time today morning. Not for immigration purpose as I am already Australian citizen but for university admission. Due to urgency booked the test on last Wednesday so didn't get chance to practise and also wasn't familiar of the format fully.

I have given IELTS Academic in 2010 when I was in UK and scored L/S/R/W 6.5/7.5/6/6.5 which was enough for my requirement at that time. 

But now I need 7 each and overall 7 in IELTS Academic or 65 each and overall 65 in PTE Academic.

In today's PTE test for essay writing I hardly managed to reach 150 words for both essays so hoping my writing was good and at least I will get marks for that also retell lecture I coundn't manage to speak for 35 or 40 seconds.

I am not sure whether to go for IELTS Academic or try PTE again. I am sure I will struggle to reach 50's in each category.

Thanks..


----------



## SG

Please use Grammarly to correct your articles, grammar, punctuations and singular/plural mistakes in PTE. Good Luck to All!


----------



## SG

mansawant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just given PTE first time today morning. Not for immigration purpose as I am already Australian citizen but for university admission. Due to urgency booked the test on last Wednesday so didn't get chance to practise and also wasn't familiar of the format fully.
> 
> I have given IELTS Academic in 2010 when I was in UK and scored L/S/R/W 6.5/7.5/6/6.5 which was enough for my requirement at that time.
> 
> But now I need 7 each and overall 7 in IELTS Academic or 65 each and overall 65 in PTE Academic.
> 
> In today's PTE test for essay writing I hardly managed to reach 150 words for both essays so hoping my writing was good and at least I will get marks for that also retell lecture I coundn't manage to speak for 35 or 40 seconds.
> 
> I am not sure whether to go for IELTS Academic or try PTE again. I am sure I will struggle to reach 50's in each category.
> 
> Thanks..


Hey mansawant,

You will surely secure your desired score. Don't lose your hope.

In case you are planning to appear for PTE again, do go through:
1. E2Language YouTube videos
2. Navjot Brar YouTube videos

Both are very helpful.

Good Luck to you


----------



## mansawant

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hey mansawant,
> 
> You will surely secure your desired score. Don't lose your hope.
> 
> In case you are planning to appear for PTE again, do go through:
> 1. E2Language YouTube videos
> 2. Navjot Brar YouTube videos
> 
> Both are very helpful.
> 
> Good Luck to you


Thanks shekharghosh7.

Yes I have subscribed to E2 language last week but didn't get enough to time to understand the format fully. Watched all videos in one day and got more confused.
The issue is I have limited time the last date to submit application to university in next Friday 7th September so I need to achive required score latest by 7th afternoon.


----------



## JG

mansawant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just given PTE first time today morning. Not for immigration purpose as I am already Australian citizen but for university admission. Due to urgency booked the test on last Wednesday so didn't get chance to practise and also wasn't familiar of the format fully.
> 
> I have given IELTS Academic in 2010 when I was in UK and scored L/S/R/W 6.5/7.5/6/6.5 which was enough for my requirement at that time.
> 
> But now I need 7 each and overall 7 in IELTS Academic or 65 each and overall 65 in PTE Academic.
> 
> In today's PTE test for essay writing I hardly managed to reach 150 words for both essays so hoping my writing was good and at least I will get marks for that also retell lecture I coundn't manage to speak for 35 or 40 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure whether to go for IELTS Academic or try PTE again. I am sure I will struggle to reach 50's in each category.
> 
> Thanks..



Practise and go attend the exam,:focus:


----------



## mansawant

josygeorge000 said:


> Practise and go attend the exam,:focus:


Hoping to receive my score report by tomorrow so I will come to know where I am.


----------



## bssanthosh47

mansawant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just given PTE first time today morning. Not for immigration purpose as I am already Australian citizen but for university admission. Due to urgency booked the test on last Wednesday so didn't get chance to practise and also wasn't familiar of the format fully.
> 
> I have given IELTS Academic in 2010 when I was in UK and scored L/S/R/W 6.5/7.5/6/6.5 which was enough for my requirement at that time.
> 
> But now I need 7 each and overall 7 in IELTS Academic or 65 each and overall 65 in PTE Academic.
> 
> In today's PTE test for essay writing I hardly managed to reach 150 words for both essays so hoping my writing was good and at least I will get marks for that also retell lecture I coundn't manage to speak for 35 or 40 seconds.
> 
> I am not sure whether to go for IELTS Academic or try PTE again. I am sure I will struggle to reach 50's in each category.
> 
> Thanks..


Scoring 65 in PTE A is not at all difficult. Just refer to the scoring pattern in PTE A website and refer to some tips and tricks in this forum you should easily manage 65+ . Refer to Joseys signature for his blog which contains useful tips and tricks that he has prepared . Should be an easy sailing with couple of weeks of preparation .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Scoring 65 in PTE A is not at all difficult. Just refer to the scoring pattern in PTE A website and refer to some tips and tricks in this forum you should easily manage 65+ . Refer to Joseys signature for his blog which contains useful tips and tricks that he has prepared . Should be an easy sailing with couple of weeks of preparation .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Thanks dear.


----------



## JG

Areeb126 said:


> Sir, you are right I was off the topic i should have discuss education only in my essay.
> And you are right in IELTS it would have caused me serious penalty.


In PTE as well if you go off topic you will not get the desired score in writing sections. I have experienced this one time when I was having grammar spelling and WD all 90 but still writing at 75.

So the key for writing an essay which is rich in marks is to write particularly towards the question in the exam. For that, you need to understand what is the question first. So read and understand the question and think again about what it is asking for. Don't leave any simple questions inside unattempted. Of course, after completion check for the direction of the essay.:focus:


----------



## Antonyc11

I have a tip for you guys in writing section.

An example 

Prompt: xxxx commercial advertising, good or bad?

You should always copy the long key phrase "commercial advertising", and paste it every time you need to use these words. It can save tons of time.

These key phrases take about 10 secs to type and check the spelling, if you use this words 5 times, it is already closed to 1 min saved.


----------



## venkatesh581

antonychan11 said:


> I have a tip for you guys in writing section.
> 
> An example
> 
> Prompt: xxxx commercial advertising, good or bad?
> 
> You should always copy the long key phrase "commercial advertising", and paste it every time you need to use these words. It can save tons of time.
> 
> These key phrases take about 10 secs to type and check the spelling, if you use this words 5 times, it is already closed to 1 min saved.


Make sense. But will it allow for us to copy from question prompt? I could not remember having that feature to copy from question prompt.

I think we can write that once in the text box and copy it for further use.


----------



## venkatesh581

josygeorge000 said:


> In PTE as well if you go off topic you will not get the desired score in writing sections. I have experienced this one time when I was having grammar spelling and WD all 90 but still writing at 75.
> 
> So the key for writing an essay which is rich in marks is to write particularly towards the question in the exam. For that, you need to understand what is the question first. So read and understand the question and think again about what it is asking for. Don't leave any simple questions inside unattempted. Of course, after completion check for the direction of the essay.:focus:


Yes indeed. We need to make sure that the essay should not go off topic along with logical flow of ideas.


----------



## JG

antonychan11 said:


> Need advise. Will extra words in the write from dictation section deduct marks?


Not as long as you have all the words included.


----------



## Antonyc11

antonychan11 said:


> I have a tip for you guys in writing section.
> 
> An example
> 
> Prompt: xxxx commercial advertising, good or bad?
> 
> You should always copy the long key phrase "commercial advertising", and paste it every time you need to use these words. It can save tons of time.
> 
> These key phrases take about 10 secs to type and check the spelling, if you use this words 5 times, it is already closed to 1 min saved.


Thank you for the likes, guys. Just to add some points here.

You cannot directly copy from the question, so you will need to type the words once then use Ctrl+C to copy and Ctrl + v to paste, and yes, shortcuts work in the PTE system.

Even you copy just a single word, it would save a lot of time.

Words such as, university, technology, development, environment, government, communication, etc.. These words are so annoying to type more than 10 times in an essay.


----------



## lekhnathpte

Ag02 said:


> Hi All,
> I bought a PTE gold test preparation kit from official PTE site. It contains Sample questions and answers, 2 single use scored practice tests. I have used only practice test A from the entire package. Its expiry is till next year July 2019.
> 
> You can use practice scored test B and all sample questions. Please send me a private message if u r interested. I can give it at less price than the actual site. I am a genuine person so please only serious buyers.


send details to my ID the <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=4450274 kaju/moderator*


----------



## lekhnathpte

*Need help with PTE*

I want to make sure I pass the test in first attempt, I have done following till now
Purchased Pearson practice test plus with four test.
Gold package from E2 Language

I have practice from the both recommended webiste which has the content only from the first book. 

Experts need your suggestion. 

is it necessary to buy the three test and test myself?

When should i appear for real test?

My assessment result is awaited, I have taken help from one of the agent in Bengalore.

I am practicing for the test every day but not sure where I am.

Anyone who has offer code or discount coupon to purchase the mock test. Please suggest and share details


----------



## INDAUZ

Hi Nihal / Yakin In case you guys are still active here, pls do share study material you referred. I need 79+ in all sections. Any help would be appreciated.

@Others: In case you have something relevant, please share too.


----------



## intruder_

INDAUZ said:


> Hi Nihal / Yakin In case you guys are still active here, pls do share study material you referred. I need 79+ in all sections. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> @Others: In case you have something relevant, please share too.


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5EKT5bYCMMaVV9rNmhkVjdYeU0


----------



## NishaNene

In PTE essay can we use the exact words from question given or do we need to use similar words like it is expected in IELTS


----------



## sammy163

NishaNene said:


> In PTE essay can we use the exact words from question given or do we need to use similar words like it is expected in IELTS




You can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

lekhnathpte said:


> I want to make sure I pass the test in first attempt, I have done following till now
> Purchased Pearson practice test plus with four test.
> Gold package from E2 Language
> 
> I have practice from the both recommended webiste which has the content only from the first book.
> 
> Experts need your suggestion.
> 
> is it necessary to buy the three test and test myself?
> 
> It is up to you if you have money then purchase, more practice means more success.
> 
> When should i appear for real test?
> 
> This is dependent on the aim you are looking at, if you are looking at 79 then in mock test you should at least score a minimum 75 overall.
> 
> My assessment result is awaited, I have taken help from one of the agent in Bengalore. -This is good. But you could have done by yourself.
> 
> 
> I am practicing for the test every day but not sure where I am.
> 
> This is simple, after understanding every section tricks and tips, just try one mock test and see the score. If the mock score is less then you need to improve and prepare more.
> 
> Anyone who has offer code or discount coupon to purchase the mock test. Please suggest and share details


Mock test there is no discount available, but you can purchase from some people in this forum with unused practice tests. Refer this thread for more details.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JG

NishaNene said:


> In PTE essay can we use the exact words from question given or do we need to use similar words like it is expected in IELTS


You can try any words, most importantly simple words without repetition.


----------



## JG

NishaNene said:


> In PTE essay can we use the exact words from question given or do we need to use similar words like it is expected in IELTS


You can try any words, most importantly simple words without repetition.


----------



## JG

INDAUZ said:


> Hi Nihal / Yakin In case you guys are still active here, pls do share study material you referred. I need 79+ in all sections. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> @Others: In case you have something relevant, please share too.


This thread is like an ocean for the exam, just you have immerse inside this thread from the starting.


----------



## Marites_47

Hi! Need help. Im struggling in speaking. My first attempt was 75 then went down to 71. What might be the problem? I speak for about 35 sec in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. Pronounciation is 70, OF is 68. Thanks


----------



## JG

Marites_47 said:


> Hi! Need help. Im struggling in speaking. My first attempt was 75 then went down to 71. What might be the problem? I speak for about 35 sec in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. Pronunciation is 70, OF is 68. Thanks


Do u have only problem with speaking and what about other sections?


----------



## JG

Marites_47 said:


> Hi! Need help. Im struggling in speaking. My first attempt was 75 then went down to 71. What might be the problem? I speak for about 35 sec in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. Pronounciation is 70, OF is 68. Thanks


If you post the full score of both exams it will be easier for people to comment on what went wrong.


----------



## Marites_47

These are my scores. Im confused if it has something to do with the way I speak or maybe lacking some points on repeat sentence.


----------



## csdhan

Marites_47 said:


> These are my scores. Im confused if it has something to do with the way I speak or maybe lacking some points on repeat sentence.


Yes repeat sentence and retell lecture do contribute listening as well as speaking scores. Since, both of your scores are lacking I guess it may be the problem. Also, try on getting better oral fluency as it is my opinion that it is more indicative of your speaking score than pronunciation. Try speaking without any breaks or repetitions.


----------



## JG

Marites_47 said:


> These are my scores. Im confused if it has something to do with the way I speak or maybe lacking some points on repeat sentence.


Try to increase the rate of speech that can do wonders.


----------



## lekhnathpte

josygeorge000 said:


> Mock test there is no discount available, but you can purchase from some people in this forum with unused practice tests. Refer this thread for more details.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you, certainly it helps.


----------



## sammy163

Now 75 Pointer, nonpro : 

Guys, I cracked the PTE puzzle and now 75 pointer and proud moment to change the signature. I wish ITA trend not to change : 

I can help you in telegram @ramesh_hyd. ping me guys.


----------



## JG

Dillu85 said:


> Now 75 Pointer, nonpro :
> 
> Guys, I cracked the PTE puzzle and now 75 pointer and proud moment to change the signature. I wish ITA trend not to change :
> 
> I can help you in telegram @ramesh_hyd. ping me guys.


Make the files ready and cash also man.


----------



## kgplearns

Dillu85 said:


> Now 75 Pointer, nonpro :
> 
> Guys, I cracked the PTE puzzle and now 75 pointer and proud moment to change the signature. I wish ITA trend not to change :
> 
> I can help you in telegram @ramesh_hyd. ping me guys.


Woot! Congrats! 
Alas... my biggest problem is the re-assessment and not the PTE-A exam.


----------



## ffbigfans

I finally passed it in Malaysia. I am from Indonesia. We have the test centre here in jakarta, but unfortunately my hometown is far away (2.5 hours flight). Good luck for you..



andramanafu said:


> Hello can I please ask you why did you fly to other country each time for the test? which was the country where you got your scores? thank you


----------



## ffbigfans

Thanks santhosh,
I did mock test so many times. It helped me a lot in writing and speaking.




bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats ffbigfans
> 
> I have watched you since the time you gave your first mock test . Great going and all the best for your next steps
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## LimpBizkit

Marites_47 said:


> Hi! Need help. Im struggling in speaking. My first attempt was 75 then went down to 71. What might be the problem? I speak for about 35 sec in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. Pronounciation is 70, OF is 68. Thanks


Happens. I got better scores in my first test then it got worse, then got better again.

Get some mock exams and practice. It happens, nothing to worry! Keep going!


----------



## JG

LimpBizkit said:


> Happens. I got better scores in my first test then it got worse, then got better again.
> 
> Get some mock exams and practice. It happens, nothing to worry! Keep going!


Happened to me also. 85 to 76 in speaking.


----------



## kennedy07

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear Experts - Can you kindly evaluate my below essay?
> 
> *Prompt: *Fast food has become a part of our society. What is the impact of fast food on human life?
> 
> It is argued that fast food has become a part of our society. To put in another way, selection of food is more inclined towards the fast food. This essay will discuss how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy.
> 
> To begin with, there are numerous reasons why fast food must be avoided. But the most notable one stems from the fact that fast food can make us obese. Unhealthy diet can increase the calorie intake, which in result makes a person look fat. For instance, an average cheese burger contains 30% more calories than a normal green salad. Moreover, the calorie count can increase further if several other un-healthy ingredients are added. Significantly, it is very important not to over stuff the stomach.
> 
> Another pivotal impact of fast food is that it makes a human body lazy. In other words, anyone who prefers fried food may end up doing less exercise. To elucidate, the higher intake of carbohydrate not only makes your brain function slow but also makes you dizzy. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that fast food that contains less portion of protein is dangerous for a normal human body. Importantly, a lazy body will always have less oxygen as compared to a healthy human body, which is not good in the long term.
> 
> This essay discussed how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy. These are one of the most compelling factors to date. In my opinion, fast food must always be avoided and our society should move to healthier lifestyle.
> 
> 267 word count


It is argued that fast food has become a part of our society. To put it in another way *(In other words)* , (our) selection of food is (now,) more inclined towards the fast food. This essay will discuss how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy.

To begin with, there are numerous reasons why fast food must be avoided. But the most notable one stems from the fact that fast food can make us obese. (An) Unhealthy diet can increase the calorie intake, which in result then makes a person look fat. For instance, an average cheese burger contains 30% more calories than a normal (what is a normal green salad?) green salad. Moreover, the calorie count can increase further if several other un-healthy ingredients are added. Significantly, it is very important not to over stuff the stomach. overeat. 

Another pivotal impact (just impact will do) of fast food is that it makes a human body lazy. In other words, anyone who prefers fried food may end up doing less exercise. To elucidate, the higher intake of carbohydrate(s) not only makes your (why did you switch from human (3rd person) to you (2nd person)?) brain function slow but also makes you dizzy. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that fast food that contains less portion of protein is dangerous (fast food is unhealthy not dangerous) for a normal human body. Importantly (More importantly), a lazy body will always have less oxygen as(when) compared to a healthy human body, which is not good in the long term.

This essay discussed how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy. These are one of the most compelling factors to date. In my opinion, fast food must always be avoided and our society should move to (towards a) healthier lifestyle.(how?)

I have inserted some comments, good luck!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

TOday I am again starting my studies for PTE exam for third time. after second attempt I almost gave up and find out i have no other place to go other than trying for PR for better shot and to move to australia. 

I will now study and take mock exams multiple times before taking main test !


----------



## AussieDream1

kennedy07 said:


> It is argued that fast food has become a part of our society. To put it in another way *(In other words)* , (our) selection of food is (now,) more inclined towards the fast food. This essay will discuss how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy.
> 
> To begin with, there are numerous reasons why fast food must be avoided. But the most notable one stems from the fact that fast food can make us obese. (An) Unhealthy diet can increase the calorie intake, which in result then makes a person look fat. For instance, an average cheese burger contains 30% more calories than a normal (what is a normal green salad?) green salad. Moreover, the calorie count can increase further if several other un-healthy ingredients are added. Significantly, it is very important not to over stuff the stomach. overeat.
> 
> Another pivotal impact (just impact will do) of fast food is that it makes a human body lazy. In other words, anyone who prefers fried food may end up doing less exercise. To elucidate, the higher intake of carbohydrate(s) not only makes your (why did you switch from human (3rd person) to you (2nd person)?) brain function slow but also makes you dizzy. Furthermore, there is evidence to suggest that fast food that contains less portion of protein is dangerous (fast food is unhealthy not dangerous) for a normal human body. Importantly (More importantly), a lazy body will always have less oxygen as(when) compared to a healthy human body, which is not good in the long term.
> 
> This essay discussed how fast food can negatively impact human life by making them obese and lazy. These are one of the most compelling factors to date. In my opinion, fast food must always be avoided and our society should move to (towards a) healthier lifestyle.(how?)
> 
> I have inserted some comments, good luck!


Thank you very much for the complete analysis. It really means a lot that you have spent some time on my essay.


----------



## ghewa

How long do you reckon we need for PTE preparation? What are the best resources I can find online? I am leaning towards e2language couldn't find anything else that seemed promising.


----------



## insider580

E2 is the best source and then you can practice on https://ptestudy.com/


----------



## intruder_

Just got my score for PTE and I managed to achieve my desired score in first attempt making me eligible to apply for 189 now. 
Thank you one and all who have provided their valuable inputs on this thread.

My 2 cents for people confused between IELTS and PTE for immigration; do not hesitate and waste 6 months like I did to appear for IELTS first and then realize that opting for PTE was a sensible option.

Here are my scores and timelines for reference.


IETLS Attempt 1 (May 12 2018)-Overall 8 L/R/S/W - 8/8.5/7.5/7.5
Mock Test A (August 23 2018)-Overall 61 L/R/S/W - 69/57/50/69
Mock Test B (August 27 2018) -Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 77/64/53/76
Mock Test C (August 28 2018)-Overall 77 L/R/S/W - 78/79/73/77
PTE Attempt 1 (August 29 2018)-Overall 90 L/R/S/W - 90/90/90/88


----------



## ghewa

intruder_ said:


> Just got my score for PTE and I managed to achieve my desired score in first attempt making me eligible to apply for 189 now.
> Thank you one and all who have provided their valuable inputs on this thread.
> 
> My 2 cents for people confused between IELTS and PTE for immigration; do not hesitate and waste 6 months like I did to appear for IELTS first and then realize that opting for PTE was a sensible option.
> 
> Here are my scores and timelines for reference.
> 
> 
> IETLS Attempt 1 (May 12 2018)-Overall 8 L/R/S/W - 8/8.5/7.5/7.5
> Mock Test A (August 23 2018)-Overall 61 L/R/S/W - 69/57/50/69
> Mock Test B (August 27 2018) -Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 77/64/53/76
> Mock Test C (August 28 2018)-Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 78/79/73/77
> PTE Attempt 1 (August 29 2018)-Overall 90 L/R/S/W - 90/90/90/88


How long did you prepare for the PTE exam?


----------



## intruder_

ghewa said:


> How long did you prepare for the PTE exam?


Procrastinated and also managed to prepare for only 3 weeks seriously.


----------



## JG

ghewa said:


> How long do you reckon we need for PTE preparation? What are the best resources I can find online? I am leaning towards e2language couldn't find anything else that seemed promising.


The only thing you need is this thread, read the entire thread and no e2language will do the trick than that. But still, e2 is good compared with other paid channels.:clap2:


----------



## sujesh25

*Retake PTE exam*

Hi All,

I got my PTE results for my first attempt. Overall 77.

L76-R83-S83-W76

Please let me know when should i retake my exam. My desired score is 79+ in each skills. Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## intruder_

sujesh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PTE results for my first attempt. Overall 77.
> 
> L76-R83-S83-W76
> 
> Please let me know when should i retake my exam. My desired score is 79+ in each skills. Suggestions would be appreciated.


I would recommend appearing for it asap. Looks like you missed by a whisker in WFD which made you lose 3 points in Listening and Writing.

Can you also share your enabling scores of something really needs to be addressed for you to not take it sooner than later?


----------



## sujesh25

Grammar 73
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 67
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 75
Written Discourse 55


----------



## sujesh25

intruder_ said:


> I would recommend appearing for it asap. Looks like you missed by a whisker in WFD which made you lose 3 points in Listening and Writing.
> 
> Can you also share your enabling scores of something really needs to be addressed for you to not take it sooner than later?


Thank you!

Grammar 73
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 67
Spelling 78
Vocabulary 75
Written Discourse 55


----------



## intruder_

sujesh25 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Grammar 73
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 67
> Spelling 78
> Vocabulary 75
> Written Discourse 55


If I were you, will book and appear from the exam soon. Since your final and enabling score suggest that you are already prepared to achieve your desired score.


----------



## Kay24

intruder_ said:


> Are there any specific sections which one should avoid stalling, so as to not run short of time on overall test?
> 
> Since there are some sections to be managed by the test taker, I want to know where one can usually falter and lose precious time.


Hi there,

The multiple choice questions carry the least amount of points so don't spend too much time on those.

There's a post from around 24 June from mahboob757 that has a breakdown of the scores. That helped me focus my time on the important questions.
I'll try to attach the file from that post.









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

intruder_ said:


> Just got my score for PTE and I managed to achieve my desired score in first attempt making me eligible to apply for 189 now.
> Thank you one and all who have provided their valuable inputs on this thread.
> 
> My 2 cents for people confused between IELTS and PTE for immigration; do not hesitate and waste 6 months like I did to appear for IELTS first and then realize that opting for PTE was a sensible option.
> 
> Here are my scores and timelines for reference.
> 
> 
> IETLS Attempt 1 (May 12 2018)-Overall 8 L/R/S/W - 8/8.5/7.5/7.5
> Mock Test A (August 23 2018)-Overall 61 L/R/S/W - 69/57/50/69
> Mock Test B (August 27 2018) -Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 77/64/53/76
> Mock Test C (August 28 2018)-Overall 77 L/R/S/W - 78/79/73/77
> PTE Attempt 1 (August 29 2018)-Overall 90 L/R/S/W - 90/90/90/88


Awesome buddy!

finally you intruded your way into PTE  

All the best for the next activities 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## intruder_

Kay24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The multiple choice questions carry the least amount of points so don't spend too much time on those.
> 
> There's a post from around 24 June from mahboob757 that has a breakdown of the scores. That helped me focus my time on the important questions.
> I'll try to attach the file from that post.
> 
> View attachment 89128
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your inputs, I also used the attachment to gauge the importance of specific sections to factor in the time that can be allowed. 
I managed to achieve desired score today.


----------



## intruder_

Thanks buddy ! Wish you good luck too !


bssanthosh47 said:


> Awesome buddy!
> 
> finally you intruded your way into PTE
> 
> All the best for the next activities
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## kfarid313

Kay24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The multiple choice questions carry the least amount of points so don't spend too much time on those.
> 
> There's a post from around 24 June from mahboob757 that has a breakdown of the scores. That helped me focus my time on the important questions.
> I'll try to attach the file from that post.
> 
> View attachment 89128
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi Friend,
The image is quite blurry. Can you please upload a clear pic again? Appreciate your help.
Thanks.


----------



## andy2904

Just did my 2nd Pearson Mock Test yesterday and had 82 overall score
Communicative Skills:
Listening 82, Reading 75, Speaking 85, Writing 80
Enabling Skills:
Grammar 90, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 88, Spelling 81, Vocabulary 72, Written Discourse 90

Seem like my reading & vocab is off by a few points. Any idea which sections I should practice more.


----------



## SG

intruder_ said:


> Just got my score for PTE and I managed to achieve my desired score in first attempt making me eligible to apply for 189 now.
> Thank you one and all who have provided their valuable inputs on this thread.
> 
> My 2 cents for people confused between IELTS and PTE for immigration; do not hesitate and waste 6 months like I did to appear for IELTS first and then realize that opting for PTE was a sensible option.
> 
> Here are my scores and timelines for reference.
> 
> 
> IETLS Attempt 1 (May 12 2018)-Overall 8 L/R/S/W - 8/8.5/7.5/7.5
> Mock Test A (August 23 2018)-Overall 61 L/R/S/W - 69/57/50/69
> Mock Test B (August 27 2018) -Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 77/64/53/76
> Mock Test C (August 28 2018)-Overall 77 L/R/S/W - 78/79/73/77
> PTE Attempt 1 (August 29 2018)-Overall 90 L/R/S/W - 90/90/90/88


Congratulations intruder_


----------



## intruder_

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations intruder_


Thanks Shekhar da


----------



## sujesh25

intruder_ said:


> If I were you, will book and appear from the exam soon. Since your final and enabling score suggest that you are already prepared to achieve your desired score.


Thank you, and congrats on your desired score :clap2::clap2:.

Based on the enabling skill scores, could you please suggest which section do you think i lost marks, and what areas should i focus more on.


----------



## intruder_

Were you able to complete "Write from dictation" and if yes, how confident were you about it correctness and spelling?

What I can make out is you missed some points there.


sujesh25 said:


> Thank you, and congrats on your desired score :clap2::clap2:.
> 
> Based on the enabling skill scores, could you please suggest which section do you think i lost marks, and what areas should i focus more on.


----------



## sujesh25

intruder_ said:


> Were you able to complete "Write from dictation" and if yes, how confident were you about it correctness and spelling?
> 
> What I can make out is you missed some points there.


I was able to complete WFD, apart from one i am confident on spelling, and correctness.

Do you think Summarize Spoken test would have contributed to low score in Writing & Listening, as my WD is as low as 55.


----------



## intruder_

sujesh25 said:


> I was able to complete WFD, apart from one i am confident on spelling, and correctness.
> 
> Do you think Summarize Spoken test would have contributed to low score in Writing & Listening, as my WD is as low as 55.


Looks like it is the culprit then.


----------



## Marites_47

Thank you for all your input. I appreciated it very much. For now, i’ll take mock exam first to evaluate what to improve on with regards to my speaking skills. I’ll concentrate on Repeat Sentence. Hopefully, I’ll make it on my next attempt. Thanks again.


----------



## kamranhayat

andy2904 said:


> Just did my 2nd Pearson Mock Test yesterday and had 82 overall score
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening 82, Reading 75, Speaking 85, Writing 80
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 90, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 88, Spelling 81, Vocabulary 72, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Seem like my reading & vocab is off by a few points. Any idea which sections I should practice more.


Still its a good score.


----------



## JG

andy2904 said:


> Just did my 2nd Pearson Mock Test yesterday and had 82 overall score
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening 82, Reading 75, Speaking 85, Writing 80
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar 90, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 88, Spelling 81, Vocabulary 72, Written Discourse 90
> 
> Seem like my reading & vocab is off by a few points. Any idea which sections I should practice more.




This is enough man and go try the exam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamranhayat

intruder_ said:


> Just got my score for PTE and I managed to achieve my desired score in first attempt making me eligible to apply for 189 now.
> Thank you one and all who have provided their valuable inputs on this thread.
> 
> My 2 cents for people confused between IELTS and PTE for immigration; do not hesitate and waste 6 months like I did to appear for IELTS first and then realize that opting for PTE was a sensible option.
> 
> Here are my scores and timelines for reference.
> 
> 
> IETLS Attempt 1 (May 12 2018)-Overall 8 L/R/S/W - 8/8.5/7.5/7.5
> Mock Test A (August 23 2018)-Overall 61 L/R/S/W - 69/57/50/69
> Mock Test B (August 27 2018) -Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 77/64/53/76
> Mock Test C (August 28 2018)-Overall 77 L/R/S/W - 78/79/73/77
> PTE Attempt 1 (August 29 2018)-Overall 90 L/R/S/W - 90/90/90/88


Thats a big achievement. i am going towards PTE now after 4 IELTS attempt. I have to go to UAE for test. my IELTS score is L 7 S 7 W 6.5 R6.5 and 7. I hope i will get score in PTE


----------



## kamranhayat

sujesh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PTE results for my first attempt. Overall 77.
> 
> L76-R83-S83-W76
> 
> Please let me know when should i retake my exam. My desired score is 79+ in each skills. Suggestions would be appreciated.


You have nearly missed it. Hope for the best next time.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

intruder_ said:


> Just got my score for PTE and I managed to achieve my desired score in first attempt making me eligible to apply for 189 now.
> Thank you one and all who have provided their valuable inputs on this thread.
> 
> My 2 cents for people confused between IELTS and PTE for immigration; do not hesitate and waste 6 months like I did to appear for IELTS first and then realize that opting for PTE was a sensible option.
> 
> Here are my scores and timelines for reference.
> 
> 
> IETLS Attempt 1 (May 12 2018)-Overall 8 L/R/S/W - 8/8.5/7.5/7.5
> Mock Test A (August 23 2018)-Overall 61 L/R/S/W - 69/57/50/69
> Mock Test B (August 27 2018) -Overall 66 L/R/S/W - 77/64/53/76
> Mock Test C (August 28 2018)-Overall 77 L/R/S/W - 78/79/73/77
> PTE Attempt 1 (August 29 2018)-Overall 90 L/R/S/W - 90/90/90/88


This is great man !! i took exam twice and did not got desired 79+ score yet !!! I am planning to buy these mock tests now !!


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Can experts guide where I should work now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Mostly SST & WFD to boost listening, reading and writing together.


ruvisunnyshruti said:


> Can experts guide where I should work now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

intruder_ said:


> Mostly SST & WFD to boost listening, reading and writing together.




Thanks and more feedback from anyone else if appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preehari

*Need advice on areas to be improvised*

So far I have taken PTE exam for 4 times and every time I fail to get above 79 in at least any one of the modules. Any advice on the areas that need to be improvised by me is highly appreciated.

Jan 2018 - L/R/S/W - 81/74/90/71
May 2018 - L/R/S/W - 76/70/90/69
Jun 2018 - L/R/S/W - 71/90/90/79
Aug 2018 - L/R/S/W - 83/78/90/78

Your suggestions are highly valuable for me at this time !!


----------



## intruder_

Can you share your enabling scores of the latest attempt?


preehari said:


> So far I have taken PTE exam for 4 times and every time I fail to get above 79 in at least any one of the modules. Any advice on the areas that need to be improvised by me is highly appreciated.
> 
> Jan 2018 - L/R/S/W - 81/74/90/71
> May 2018 - L/R/S/W - 76/70/90/69
> Jun 2018 - L/R/S/W - 71/90/90/79
> Aug 2018 - L/R/S/W - 83/78/90/78
> 
> Your suggestions are highly valuable for me at this time !!


----------



## preehari

intruder_ said:


> Can you share your enabling scores of the latest attempt?


My enabling skills are as follows :

Jan 2018 - G/O/P/S/V/WD- 71/90/90/67/67/87
May 2018- G/O/P/S/V/WD- 49/90/77/44/74/79
June 2018-G/O/P/S/V/WD- 72/90/63/64/84/88
Aug 2018-G/O/P/S/V/WD-80/90/90/71/90/52


----------



## intruder_

preehari said:


> My enabling skills are as follows :
> 
> Jan 2018 - G/O/P/S/V/WD- 71/90/90/67/67/87
> May 2018- G/O/P/S/V/WD- 49/90/77/44/74/79
> June 2018-G/O/P/S/V/WD- 72/90/63/64/84/88
> Aug 2018-G/O/P/S/V/WD-80/90/90/71/90/52


Spelling is certainly something which stands out, which is directly affecting writing.

Secondly, How many words are you using for summarizing spoken/written text and essays roughly?


----------



## preehari

intruder_ said:


> Spelling is certainly something which stands out, which is directly affecting writing.
> 
> Secondly, How many words are you using for summarizing spoken/written text and essays roughly?



In essay's i roughly used 260 words , SST - 60 to 65 words , SWT - 35 words


----------



## intruder_

preehari said:


> In essay's i roughly used 260 words , SST - 60 to 65 words , SWT - 35 words


Looks alright in terms of response length, you need to be careful about spelling for sure. Especially punctuation marks, I am not sure if it is keyboard on your phone but you are adding a extra space before comma. Not nitpicking just trying to help you out.


----------



## preehari

intruder_ said:


> Looks alright in terms of response length, you need to be careful about spelling for sure. Especially punctuation marks, I am not sure if it is keyboard on your phone but you are adding a extra space before comma. Not nitpicking just trying to help you out.



Ya, got it. Thanks for your quick response. Is there any other field which I need to focus to increase reading and writing score?


----------



## intruder_

Do you have the excel sheet which gives the breakup of each question type section wise, its weightage etc.?


preehari said:


> Ya, got it. Thanks for your quick response. Is there any other field which I need to focus to increase reading and writing score?


----------



## JG

preehari said:


> So far I have taken PTE exam for 4 times and every time I fail to get above 79 in at least any one of the modules. Any advice on the areas that need to be improvised by me is highly appreciated.
> 
> Jan 2018 - L/R/S/W - 81/74/90/71
> May 2018 - L/R/S/W - 76/70/90/69
> Jun 2018 - L/R/S/W - 71/90/90/79
> Aug 2018 - L/R/S/W - 83/78/90/78
> 
> Your suggestions are highly valuable for me at this time !!


Concentrate and write again, that is the only option


----------



## Zanoor

Hi. 
I just bought pte platinum test kit, just wanted to know which one of the 3 mocks is harder than the actual test? I read somewhere on the forum (dont remember the thread name) that Test A is harder than the actual test and test C is easier, is it true?


----------



## intruder_

Zanoor said:


> Hi.
> I just bought pte platinum test kit, just wanted to know which one of the 3 mocks is harder than the actual test? I read somewhere on the forum (dont remember the thread name) that Test A is harder than the actual test and test C is easier, is it true?




Yes, Mock test A is the hardest than other two and my personal experience was that the actual test was comparatively easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor

intruder_ said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I just bought pte platinum test kit, just wanted to know which one of the 3 mocks is harder than the actual test? I read somewhere on the forum (dont remember the thread name) that Test A is harder than the actual test and test C is easier, is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Mock test A is the hardest than other two and my personal experience was that the actual test was comparatively easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply 🙂


----------



## hoandang

*Almost but not quite*

It hurts badly, but nevertheless when should I book a next test? Just wondering if anyone here got similar result and successfully managed to nail it in the next try.


----------



## JG

hoandang said:


> It hurts badly, but nevertheless when should I book a next test? Just wondering if anyone here got similar result and successfully managed to nail it in the next try.


So sad to see that, book one mroe ad prepare well. You will achieve it man.


----------



## JG

preehari said:


> My enabling skills are as follows :
> 
> Jan 2018 - G/O/P/S/V/WD- 71/90/90/67/67/87
> May 2018- G/O/P/S/V/WD- 49/90/77/44/74/79
> June 2018-G/O/P/S/V/WD- 72/90/63/64/84/88
> Aug 2018-G/O/P/S/V/WD-80/90/90/71/90/52


Your WD is very low. Your overall format of the essay may be not correct. There should be a good flow in the essay. Coherence and cohesion in IELTS.

Try writing more essays before the exam and try mock one more with correct WD.


----------



## burette

hoandang said:


> It hurts badly, but nevertheless when should I book a next test? Just wondering if anyone here got similar result and successfully managed to nail it in the next try.


It's about practice, practice and practice. 

I did lots of practice before the test even if I come from an English speaking country/background and nailed it at one go.


----------



## JG

burette said:


> It's about practice, practice and practice.
> 
> I did lots of practice before the test even if I come from an English speaking country/background and nailed it at one go.


This is really an outstanding advise.


----------



## ffbigfans

Hi hoandang,
I saw you hitting the exam so many times already.
Just wondering what do you think is your weakness ?
Have you done the mock test and get 79+ ?

My advice is to stop taking the real exam and take the mock test instead, until you can achieve 79+ in all mock test. Or maybe you can take some professional courses on PTE like e2language etc.

Just my opinion though..
Good luck !!



hoandang said:


> It hurts badly, but nevertheless when should I book a next test? Just wondering if anyone here got similar result and successfully managed to nail it in the next try.


----------



## Mohamedatif123

ffbigfans said:


> Hi hoandang,
> I saw you hitting the exam so many times already.
> Just wondering what do you think is your weakness ?
> Have you done the mock test and get 79+ ?
> 
> My advice is to stop taking the real exam and take the mock test instead, until you can achieve 79+ in all mock test. Or maybe you can take some professional courses on PTE like e2language etc.
> 
> Just my opinion though..
> Good luck !!


great advice


----------



## JG

ffbigfans said:


> Hi hoandang,
> I saw you hitting the exam so many times already.
> Just wondering what do you think is your weakness ?
> Have you done the mock test and get 79+ ?
> 
> My advice is to stop taking the real exam and take the mock test instead, until you can achieve 79+ in all mock test. Or maybe you can take some professional courses on PTE like e2language etc.
> 
> Just my opinion though..
> Good luck !!


Great, advise.


----------



## lekhnathpte

*Need Mock Test A, B or C- One of them for now*

Hi Friends,

Let me know if any of you have purchased mock test from Pearson and do not need anymore. I am ready to pay few $. Please.... Awaiting reply..... I will have to take the mock test before 5th Sept.


----------



## dspdsp

Hi Guys - below are my results from scored practice tests A and B. I am mainly concerned about Reading scores, can you provide few pointers on how to improve? I am struggling to understand the reason for low scores in Reading. Appreciate your inputs? 
a
Test A/Test B

Overall - 81/81
L - 88/90
R - 72/74
S - 88/73
W - 82/89

Grammar - 47/82
Oral Fluency - 76/53
Pronunciation - 70/72
Spelling - 69/84
Vocabulary - 79/90
Written Discourse - 90/75


----------



## RockyRaj

dspdsp said:


> Hi Guys - below are my results from scored practice tests A and B. I am mainly concerned about Reading scores, can you provide few pointers on how to improve? I am struggling to understand the reason for low scores in Reading. Appreciate your inputs?
> a
> Test A/Test B
> 
> Overall - 81/81
> L - 88/90
> R - 72/74
> S - 88/73
> W - 82/89
> 
> Grammar - 47/82
> Oral Fluency - 76/53
> Pronunciation - 70/72
> Spelling - 69/84
> Vocabulary - 79/90
> Written Discourse - 90/75




Good to go for actual PTE since reading section is easier compared to mock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

dspdsp said:


> Hi Guys - below are my results from scored practice tests A and B. I am mainly concerned about Reading scores, can you provide few pointers on how to improve? I am struggling to understand the reason for low scores in Reading. Appreciate your inputs?
> a
> Test A/Test B
> 
> Overall - 81/81
> L - 88/90
> R - 72/74
> S - 88/73
> W - 82/89
> 
> Grammar - 47/82
> Oral Fluency - 76/53
> Pronunciation - 70/72
> Spelling - 69/84
> Vocabulary - 79/90
> Written Discourse - 90/75


Don't be in a hurry to speak every word at once. Take your time. Give adequate pauses in commas and full-stops. This way the Oral Fluency will improve.


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> Good to go for actual PTE since reading section is easier compared to mock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This exam score is good enough to get 79 in the actual exam. So go for the exam, but improve reading by reading the newspaper and websites.


----------



## dspdsp

josygeorge000 said:


> This exam score is good enough to get 79 in the actual exam. So go for the exam, but improve reading by reading the newspaper and websites.


Any tips for reorder paragraphs? and fill on the blanks. I have a feeling that these question types are letting me down. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Do more practice and rectify your mistakes. This is the best advice I can give you at present.


----------



## MJ.Sydney

Hi Guys, 

This is my first post in this forum. Happy to share that I have finally cleared PTE exam with the needed score. .

I am now waiting for ACS assessment result and after which I will lodge the EOI.

I wish all of you the best score and please don't ever lose your hope.
Push harder and train harder. You will definitely reach your goals.

Cheers.


----------



## SG

dspdsp said:


> Any tips for reorder paragraphs? and fill on the blanks. I have a feeling that these question types are letting me down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hi dspdsp,

For Fill in the Blanks, request you to check the Collocation List to understand which words would be precise.
Here's the link for Collocation List:
https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


----------



## dspdsp

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi dspdsp,
> 
> For Fill in the Blanks, request you to check the Collocation List to understand which words would be precise.
> Here's the link for Collocation List:
> https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf


Thanks Shekharghosh7. How about reorder paragraphs ? I believe they don't carry many marks, but critical in Reading module?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163

dspdsp said:


> Hi Guys - below are my results from scored practice tests A and B. I am mainly concerned about Reading scores, can you provide few pointers on how to improve? I am struggling to understand the reason for low scores in Reading. Appreciate your inputs?
> a
> Test A/Test B
> 
> Overall - 81/81
> L - 88/90
> R - 72/74
> S - 88/73
> W - 82/89
> 
> Grammar - 47/82
> Oral Fluency - 76/53
> Pronunciation - 70/72
> Spelling - 69/84
> Vocabulary - 79/90
> Written Discourse - 90/75


What you did with read aloud here. which headset you are using, share your sample read aloud. could you record your exam.


----------



## SG

dspdsp said:


> Thanks Shekharghosh7. How about reorder paragraphs ? I believe they don't carry many marks, but critical in Reading module?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


All modules are important. Don't under-estimate which module is non-critical and which is critical or which one doesn't carry more marks and which one does. What you can go through is the PTE Scoring Guide:

https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf

Also, Re-order Paragraphs are as important as other modules.

Try to practice a lot. Check videos on YouTube which are related to PTE Mock Tests. I am sure you'll find many of them. 

Practice makes a man perfect!


----------



## sblmcn

Hi everyone! I have taken pte 3 times last month and my scores are
L:54 R:71 S:72 W:64
L:56 R:61 S:68 W:59
L:59 R:64 S:82 W:61
Could you please share with me any tips and tricks especially for the listening one as I need to get 65+ 😞 ?


----------



## JG

sblmcn said:


> Hi everyone! I have taken pte 3 times last month and my scores are
> L:54 R:71 S:72 W:64
> L:56 R:61 S:68 W:59
> L:59 R:64 S:82 W:61
> Could you please share with me any tips and tricks especially for the listening one as I need to get 65+ 😞 ?


Read this thread you will find a lot of useful pieces of information


----------



## Shamizhere

Hi Comrades,

Could the seniors here please help me understand my score. I need to achieve a score for which I can claim 20 points. 

Regards.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Shamizhere said:


> Hi Comrades,
> 
> Could the seniors here please help me understand my score. I need to achieve a score for which I can claim 20 points.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You need to score 79+ in each section of communicative skills, which you have successfully scored and can claim/prove 20 points for Language.


----------



## harib

Hello Members! I hope you all would be fine. I wanted to ask if someone can tell the tips or tricks for re-order paragraph I am having difficulty in solving it. Any suggestions on Re-order Para would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## intruder_

Since re-order paragraphs has to be done within couple of minutes to manage other questions in Reading. I found solving it instinctively to be best technique. I tried finding an independent sentence first and going with the flow which read correct.

You can alternatively follow E2 technique, which also starts with finding the independent sentence first and figuring out subsequent sentences where object from previous sentence is now the subject in a Subject+ Verb + Object premise.


harib said:


> Hello Members! I hope you all would be fine. I wanted to ask if someone can tell the tips or tricks for re-order paragraph I am having difficulty in solving it. Any suggestions on Re-order Para would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SG

harib said:


> Hello Members! I hope you all would be fine. I wanted to ask if someone can tell the tips or tricks for re-order paragraph I am having difficulty in solving it. Any suggestions on Re-order Para would be appreciated. Thanks


1. You need to quickly skim through all the sentences and get the rough idea of what the topic is all about.

2. Find the independent sentence - 
- Identify the main idea. 
- Like the opening sentence. 
- A sentence which is not dependent on any other sentence. 
- Opening sentence mainly consists of person names, research names, important keywords.

3. Pronouns
- like he, she, his, her, It, them etc. are used when the person they are referring-to has already been mentioned in the earlier sentence.

4. Transitional words - Identify them
- like signs that helps to shift from one idea to the next. 
- There will be sentences having ‘connectives’ like moreover, similarly, consequently, hence, otherwise, generally, therefore, besides, then, yet, because, consequently

--- Point 3 & 4 are almost never the opening ones. 
--- They always refer to people or events mentioned in previous sentences.

5. Combining all the sentences with logic
- Use logic to decide the sequence of the sentences. Always study the relationship of sentences with each other.

Practice a lot of questions every day. 
Only practice can make you perfect in reorder paragraphs.


----------



## harib

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## alaali

I am planning to take the exam in November. It will be my first time to take the PTE-A test. I took the IELTS test last year without a proper preparation and got L/R/W/S (7,8.5,6,7.5) so not sure how I will do in the PTE-A.

I am trying to get through the structure and familiarized myself with the exam. The information in this topic are really helpful. Thanks all for your effort to help us.


----------



## intruder_

Getting used to the PTE exam pattern should be the primary goal as it differs from IELTS. Secondly, its all about practice until you feel comfortable about the tasks, and then finally evaluating yourself to figure out any weaknesses and strengths and then practicing more on those lines.


alaali said:


> I am planning to take the exam in November. It will be my first time to take the PTE-A test. I took the IELTS test last year without a proper preparation and got L/R/W/S (7,8.5,6,7.5) so not sure how I will do in the PTE-A.
> 
> I am trying to get through the structure and familiarized myself with the exam. The information in this topic are really helpful. Thanks all for your effort to help us.


----------



## mahboob757

alaali said:


> I am planning to take the exam in November. It will be my first time to take the PTE-A test. I took the IELTS test last year without a proper preparation and got L/R/W/S (7,8.5,6,7.5) so not sure how I will do in the PTE-A.
> 
> I am trying to get through the structure and familiarized myself with the exam. The information in this topic are really helpful. Thanks all for your effort to help us.


Please watch all the PTE related videos by Jay from E2Langauge on youtube (search for Jay E2Langauge PTE on youtube), over and over until you get it. You'll learn something new every time you watch it, as we can't grasp everything in one shot. Good luck!

Practice, practice, and more practice! 

There are lot of practice exercises on ptestudy.com.


----------



## malikjb

Just checked your signature and found that you got 20 in PTE. Curious to know whether you also crammed/learned all these collocations or you are normally good in reading ?

I find it difficult to cram/learn.


----------



## JG

malikjb said:


> Just checked your signature and found that you got 20 in PTE. Curious to know whether you also crammed/learned all these collocations or you are normally good in reading ?
> 
> I find it difficult to cram/learn.


I just want to tell u my study, I didn't even look at those more than one time fully. But it is useful.


----------



## pallavid

Guys,
Atlast after a long wait and hard work, achieved score of 79+ in all modules.

Below is d score card

L 84
R 79
S 86
W 81

Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 68
Spelling 77 
Vocab 87
Written Discourse 69

Thank you all the guys from this forum for important tips. 

All the best to aspiring members. Don't loose hope. Keep trying with smart work.


----------



## intruder_

pallavid said:


> Guys,
> Atlast after a long wait and hard work, achieved score of 79+ in all modules.
> 
> Below is d score card
> 
> L 84
> R 79
> S 86
> W 81
> 
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 80
> Pronunciation 68
> Spelling 77
> Vocab 87
> Written Discourse 69
> 
> Thank you all the guys from this forum for important tips.
> 
> All the best to aspiring members. Don't loose hope. Keep trying with smart work.


Congrats and all the best for next steps !


----------



## Enga

Subscribing


----------



## andy2904

Finished my exam today. Think I did pretty well similar to the mocks so hopefully can get 79+. Only complaint is that the centre is too noisy, hope mic doesn't pick up noises from other ppl.

How long do I have to wait for the result guys? Some said 1-2 days max


----------



## csdhan

andy2904 said:


> Finished my exam today. Think I did pretty well similar to the mocks so hopefully can get 79+. Only complaint is that the centre is too noisy, hope mic doesn't pick up noises from other ppl.
> 
> How long do I have to wait for the result guys? Some said 1-2 days max


It took me 1 1/2 but the average is around 4-5 days with worst cases going beyond 20 days.


----------



## JG

csdhan said:


> It took me 1 1/2 but the average is around 4-5 days with worst cases going beyond 20 days.


In my case it was almost around 16 hours to be exact.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Guys,

I have applied for VISA 189 and 190.

Can anyone please confirm how old english test result is valid ,since there is a big confusion because as per DHA English exam results should not be more than 36 months old whereas as per Perason,PTE Score report is valid for 24 moths only..

Anyone undergone such situation , Please guide!!


----------



## mahboob757

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for VISA 189 and 190.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm how old english test result is valid ,since there is a big confusion because as per DHA English exam results should not be more than 36 months old whereas as per Perason,PTE Score report is valid for 24 moths only..
> 
> Anyone undergone such situation , Please guide!!


DHA is OK with 36 months or less old Score, that's what I've read in a this thread.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

mahboob757 said:


> DHA is OK with 36 months or less old Score, that's what I've read in a this thread.


Thanks much Mahboob!!

Anyone else, who has undergone such situation , can you please provide ur valuable suggestion!! I am big confused


----------



## JG

What is your confusion? I believe DHA accepts it up to 36 months. But after two years the pearson test result will be removed from their database, but if you have sent your results from the pearson website directly after the exam to DHA you are safe. DHA will consider it for 3 years.


----------



## dspdsp

Hello Guys - what is the best approach in repeat sentence - click next immediately after sentence recording is complete or wait for computer to stop the recording and go next?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblmcn

Hi Guys, I just want to make sure that do I need to use template for the summarize spoken text in the listening section or which is not important? Do you have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## JG

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - what is the best approach in repeat sentence - click next immediately after sentence recording is complete or wait for computer to stop the recording and go next?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Click next.


----------



## JG

sblmcn said:


> Hi Guys, I just want to make sure that do I need to use template for the summarize spoken text in the listening section or which is not important? Do you have any suggestions? Thanks


If you have a structure of the template it will help you to write easily. If you dont have that is also fine.


----------



## Areeb126

Hello seniors and successful candidates:
Please evaluate my essay.

Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.

Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement. 
Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
Write between 200 and 300 words.


Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars. 

Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.

Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.

In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology. 

Words: 275
Time 20 minutes with re-check.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## kamranhayat

*PTE first practice test result*

Today i took my first test of pte official scored test. I found reading a bit difficult and i think due to mic i got low score in speaking.
Those who have took real test please suggest me which section to improve to get good score in reading.my target is 65 each because i need 7 score.Should i go for test because i am short of time and cant wait more. below is my first test result. Please tell me will get get 65 each in real test if i apply now? i have to go to UAE for test because pte is not available in Pakistan.

Listening 67
Reading 54
Speaking 65
Writing 67
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 57
Pronunciation 41
Spelling 69
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 90


----------



## sblmcn

Hi guys! I’m wondering does anyone get mock test from the ptetutorials.com if so do you recommend it?


----------



## csdhan

kamranhayat said:


> Today i took my first test of pte official scored test. I found reading a bit difficult and i think due to mic i got low score in speaking.
> Those who have took real test please suggest me which section to improve to get good score in reading.my target is 65 each because i need 7 score.Should i go for test because i am short of time and cant wait more. below is my first test result. Please tell me will get get 65 each in real test if i apply now? i have to go to UAE for test because pte is not available in Pakistan.
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 54
> Speaking 65
> Writing 67
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 41
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90


Do more practice in reading from practice test plus book by Pearson. Other than that for 65 in each section you are good to go..


----------



## Areeb126

Hello seniors and successful candidates:
Please evaluate my essay.

Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.

Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement.
Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
Write between 200 and 300 words.


Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars.

Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.

Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.

In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology.

Words: 275
Time 20 minutes with re-check.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## Areeb126

kamranhayat said:


> Today i took my first test of pte official scored test. I found reading a bit difficult and i think due to mic i got low score in speaking.
> Those who have took real test please suggest me which section to improve to get good score in reading.my target is 65 each because i need 7 score.Should i go for test because i am short of time and cant wait more. below is my first test result. Please tell me will get get 65 each in real test if i apply now? i have to go to UAE for test because pte is not available in Pakistan.
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 54
> Speaking 65
> Writing 67
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 41
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90


What will be your total if you get 65 each ?
and your occupation?
I wil suggest you to hit 79 each because these days 79 each are getting invite


----------



## kamranhayat

Areeb126 said:


> kamranhayat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i took my first test of pte official scored test. I found reading a bit difficult and i think due to mic i got low score in speaking.
> Those who have took real test please suggest me which section to improve to get good score in reading.my target is 65 each because i need 7 score.Should i go for test because i am short of time and cant wait more. below is my first test result. Please tell me will get get 65 each in real test if i apply now? i have to go to UAE for test because pte is not available in Pakistan.
> 
> Listening 67
> Reading 54
> Speaking 65
> Writing 67
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 57
> Pronunciation 41
> Spelling 69
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 90
> 
> 
> 
> What will be your total if you get 65 each ?
> and your occupation?
> I wil suggest you to hit 79 each because these days 79 each are getting invite
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response.Obviously i will try for 79 each but i dont know the difficulty level of actual exam yet.and i think i got low in reading maybe due to mic issues as my mic was not of that standard.thats why i asked here should i go for actual test?would i be able to get atleast 65?though i will struggle for 79


----------



## LGM

Areeb126 said:


> Hello seniors and successful candidates:
> Please evaluate my essay.
> 
> Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.
> 
> Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement.
> Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
> Write between 200 and 300 words.
> 
> 
> Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars.
> 
> Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.
> 
> Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.
> 
> In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology.
> 
> Words: 275
> Time 20 minutes with re-check.
> Thankyou in advance


Great job! Your usage of transitional phrases is well above average!
My suggestion is to you, try opinion type essays as well cause 90% of times such essays appears on real test.BTW practicing advantage n disadvantages is also superb, however give more emphasis to opinion type essays.


----------



## andramanafu

HI guys,

Could you please help me out? with some tips? I took pte exam twice and the first time I missed achieving 79 by 1 point in listening and 2 points in reading! The second time I got 77 in listening and 72 in writing, 90 speaking and 79 reading! I do not know how to improve and where I did wrong! Not sure how to improve the listening part and writing! thank you


----------



## andramanafu

Also, can I ask you if the mock tests show you exactly where you did wrong ( I mean the exercises where you had mistakes?) or it will give you a score card like the real exam! Thank you guys!


----------



## intruder_

andramanafu said:


> Also, can I ask you if the mock tests show you exactly where you did wrong ( I mean the exercises where you had mistakes?) or it will give you a score card like the real exam! Thank you guys!


It doesn't provide a feedback as such, it just gives a report like the actual exam. You will have to figure out areas of improvement.


----------



## JG

andramanafu said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Could you please help me out? with some tips? I took pte exam twice and the first time I missed achieving 79 by 1 point in listening and 2 points in reading! The second time I got 77 in listening and 72 in writing, 90 speaking and 79 reading! I do not know how to improve and where I did wrong! Not sure how to improve the listening part and writing! thank you


Try again after good practise


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

I have the PTE exam tomorrow any last minute Tips looking at my previous Scored practice test... You valuable feedback would be helpful Experts!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Any who has taken PTE in Abu Dhabi, please share your experience of test center

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

swadiarujuta said:


> Any who has taken PTE in Abu Dhabi, please share your experience of test center
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


abu dhabi one I don't know. But Dubai TEPTH center is very good.


----------



## swadiarujuta

josygeorge000 said:


> abu dhabi one I don't know. But Dubai TEPTH center is very good.


Is it took crowded at Dubai?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

swadiarujuta said:


> Is it took crowded at Dubai?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No, it's not. 

Their center is big and they only accept 7 to 8 candidates at a time and candidates always sit far from each other. It's one of the best centers. 

If you need a discount voucher, please ping me. Last time they gave me a 10% discount voucher.


----------



## Areeb126

Dear Seniors, Please Help.

When the mock was started I was panic.
Few areas which i think have costed me as as follows:
1) I just simply missed almost majority of repeat sentence because I was not able to hear good in my headphones.

2)In re-tell lecture again there was problem of headphone...

3)In reading i took huge amount of time in MCQs and re order paras, so FIBs were messed up.

4) In listening part I changed headphones and used my mobile headphone which are typical ear plug types, however previous headphone is kind of cockpit pilot headphone, but i guess quality is not good.

5) I think in listening select missing word was mess and WFD i missed few words in whole sentence. In addition, highlight incorrect word was also missed in 3-4 words.

This is my analysis and my weak areas, which i am feeling is the main reason.
Can experts please view my report and highlight anything prompting in it.


----------



## mahboob757

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Seniors, Please Help.
> 
> When the mock was started I was panic.
> Few areas which i think have costed me as as follows:
> 1) I just simply missed almost majority of repeat sentence because I was not able to hear good in my headphones.
> 
> 2)In re-tell lecture again there was problem of headphone...
> 
> 3)In reading i took huge amount of time in MCQs and re order paras, so FIBs were messed up.
> 
> 4) In listening part I changed headphones and used my mobile headphone which are typical ear plug types, however previous headphone is kind of cockpit pilot headphone, but i guess quality is not good.
> 
> 5) I think in listening select missing word was mess and WFD i missed few words in whole sentence. In addition, highlight incorrect word was also missed in 3-4 words.
> 
> This is my analysis and my weak areas, which i am feeling is the main reason.
> Can experts please view my report and highlight anything prompting in it.


I can related to # 3, in my 1st official test, I had to complete Select Fill in the blanks (from drop down list) really quick as there was no time, I took less than a min for them, because I spent way too much time on other sections of Reading. Reading is really tricky, I got L/R/S/W 82/77/90/77 Overall 81. I had to be mindful of the time during my 2nd attempt and got L/R/S/W 90/86/90/85 overall 90.

So, get lots and lots or practice on ptestudy.com for all sections.

More PTE Repeat Sentence Practice






Even More PTE Repeat Sentence and Write from Dictation Practice.


----------



## sblmcn

Hi everyone!
I’ve just heard about the strange news the PTE which if I get 60,65,65,65 the first exam and 65,60,60,60 the second. The government will accept that it as a 65+ Points. Is there anyone to know it in details ? Could you please share your experience with me?


----------



## Sachin1984

sblmcn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’ve just heard about the strange news the PTE which if I get 60,65,65,65 the first exam and 65,60,60,60 the second. The government will accept that it as a 65+ Points. Is there anyone to know it in details ? Could you please share your experience with me?


 It doesn’t seem to be authentic news.. from where did you heard?


----------



## kyeleswarapu

Hello Experts,

I am 37-years old, appeared for the PTE test twice, but did not get the required scores. I'm getting very poor scores in speaking section when compared with other 3-sections. Requesting you to please advice or give any tips on improving myself getting sufficient scores to pass the PTE test. Below I have provided my scores. Thanks in advance.

*2nd Attempt:*

*Communicative Skills:*
L=50; R=50; S=35; W=51

*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar = 21; Oral Fluency = 16; Pronunciation = 10; Spelling = 21; Vocabulary = 65; Written Discourse = 69


*1st Attempt:*

*Communicative Skills:*
L=50; R=55; S=48; W=58

*Enabling Skills:*
Grammar = 58; Oral Fluency = 46; Pronunciation = 22; Spelling = 17; Vocabulary = 64; Written Discourse = 83.

I really don't understand how to improve my scores better in order to get the maximum score in PTE exam. Please please please help me.


----------



## kamranhayat

*Should i go for actual pte test?*

I attempted pte gold marked test and below is the test score attached of both test.
I think i have problem in reading.
My target is 65 + because i need ielts 7 each score
Seniors should i go for actual test?because i dont have much time.
Please guide me will i be able to get 65 in actual test?


----------



## insider580

sblmcn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’ve just heard about the strange news the PTE which if I get 60,65,65,65 the first exam and 65,60,60,60 the second. The government will accept that it as a 65+ Points. Is there anyone to know it in details ? Could you please share your experience with me?


Nope, there is nothing like this !!


----------



## JG

kamranhayat said:


> I attempted pte gold marked test and below is the test score attached of both test.
> I think i have problem in reading.
> My target is 65 + because i need ielts 7 each score
> Seniors should i go for actual test?because i dont have much time.
> Please guide me will i be able to get 65 in actual test?


Safe to go for 65.


----------



## parthibanrey

*Wrote pte A exam today*

Given pte exam today.

1 essay - topic - music is good or not for young children in learning 
75% RS was easy
short questions became tough
4 easy WFD

Hoping for a good result. :ranger:


----------



## parthibanrey

kamranhayat said:


> I attempted pte gold marked test and below is the test score attached of both test.
> I think i have problem in reading.
> My target is 65 + because i need ielts 7 each score
> Seniors should i go for actual test?because i dont have much time.
> Please guide me will i be able to get 65 in actual test?


Good to go.


----------



## parthibanrey

kyeleswarapu said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am 37-years old, appeared for the PTE test twice, but did not get the required scores. I'm getting very poor scores in speaking section when compared with other 3-sections. Requesting you to please advice or give any tips on improving myself getting sufficient scores to pass the PTE test. Below I have provided my scores. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *2nd Attempt:*
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> L=50; R=50; S=35; W=51
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar = 21; Oral Fluency = 16; Pronunciation = 10; Spelling = 21; Vocabulary = 65; Written Discourse = 69
> 
> 
> *1st Attempt:*
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> L=50; R=55; S=48; W=58
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar = 58; Oral Fluency = 46; Pronunciation = 22; Spelling = 17; Vocabulary = 64; Written Discourse = 83.
> 
> I really don't understand how to improve my scores better in order to get the maximum score in PTE exam. Please please please help me.


If these are actual exam scores not mocks, then probably you have to change everything. may be one to one coaching with some experts might help you.


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

I am trying to open my score report but getting the error message, Did anyone face a similar issue?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> I am trying to open my score report but getting the error message, Did anyone face a similar issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it happens sometimes. Just try in 30 mins or maybe 1 hour.


----------



## parthibanrey

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> I am trying to open my score report but getting the error message, Did anyone face a similar issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try again after you receive confirmation mail from pte


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Finally I was able to open my scores and again got depressed after looking at them... Guys I really need help in achieving 79+ in all modules so feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvisunnyshruti

Finally I was able to open my scores and again got depressed after looking at them... Guys I really need help in achieving 79+ in all modules so feedback is really valuable







f


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

ruvisunnyshruti said:


> Finally I was able to open my scores and again got depressed after looking at them... Guys I really need help in achieving 79+ in all modules so feedback is really valuable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are so close man, study hard and earn the score.:focus:


----------



## JG

kyeleswarapu said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am 37-years old, appeared for the PTE test twice, but did not get the required scores. I'm getting very poor scores in speaking section when compared with other 3-sections. Requesting you to please advice or give any tips on improving myself getting sufficient scores to pass the PTE test. Below I have provided my scores. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *2nd Attempt:*
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> L=50; R=50; S=35; W=51
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar = 21; Oral Fluency = 16; Pronunciation = 10; Spelling = 21; Vocabulary = 65; Written Discourse = 69
> 
> 
> *1st Attempt:*
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> L=50; R=55; S=48; W=58
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar = 58; Oral Fluency = 46; Pronunciation = 22; Spelling = 17; Vocabulary = 64; Written Discourse = 83.
> 
> I really don't understand how to improve my scores better in order to get the maximum score in PTE exam. Please please please help me.



It looks like you need to study a lot for getting 65.


----------



## JG

kyeleswarapu said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am 37-years old, appeared for the PTE test twice, but did not get the required scores. I'm getting very poor scores in speaking section when compared with other 3-sections. Requesting you to please advice or give any tips on improving myself getting sufficient scores to pass the PTE test. Below I have provided my scores. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *2nd Attempt:*
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> L=50; R=50; S=35; W=51
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar = 21; Oral Fluency = 16; Pronunciation = 10; Spelling = 21; Vocabulary = 65; Written Discourse = 69
> 
> 
> *1st Attempt:*
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> L=50; R=55; S=48; W=58
> 
> *Enabling Skills:*
> Grammar = 58; Oral Fluency = 46; Pronunciation = 22; Spelling = 17; Vocabulary = 64; Written Discourse = 83.
> 
> I really don't understand how to improve my scores better in order to get the maximum score in PTE exam. Please please please help me.



Improve your pronunciation by listening to TED TALKS or English radios, and read newspapers every day. Moreover, improve your English grammar and spelling are very less. Improve that as well.


----------



## kyeleswarapu

josygeorge000 said:


> Improve your pronunciation by listening to TED TALKS or English radios, and read newspapers every day. Moreover, improve your English grammar and spelling are very less. Improve that as well.



Thank you so much George. Are there any websites, not paid ones, available on internet which will help us improving the pronunciation and oral skills?


----------



## JG

kyeleswarapu said:


> Thank you so much George. Are there any websites, not paid ones, available on internet which will help us improving the pronunciation and oral skills?


Pronunciation improvement is normally done through someone who is experienced or install speech to text converter in laptop and try how much your computer is catching.
Oral skills have to be achieved by listening to good English and reducing the anxiety and speaking at a correct pace.


----------



## kyeleswarapu

josygeorge000 said:


> Pronunciation improvement is normally done through someone who is experienced or install speech to text converter in laptop and try how much your computer is catching.
> Oral skills have to be achieved by listening to good English and reducing the anxiety and speaking at a correct pace.


Got it. Thanks George.


----------



## Sharmak

Guys I attempted PTE twice and over all score is 75 I want 79 so am attempting again now I went through lot of research and had a small question here in multiple answer we have negative marking so you think it's wise to skip that section in order to save negative marks


----------



## Areeb126

mahboob757 said:


> I can related to # 3, in my 1st official test, I had to complete Select Fill in the blanks (from drop down list) really quick as there was no time, I took less than a min for them, because I spent way too much time on other sections of Reading. Reading is really tricky, I got L/R/S/W 82/77/90/77 Overall 81. I had to be mindful of the time during my 2nd attempt and got L/R/S/W 90/86/90/85 overall 90.
> 
> So, get lots and lots or practice on ptestudy.com for all sections.
> 
> More PTE Repeat Sentence Practice
> 
> Repeat Sentence practice with ANSWER script for PTE exam | PTE: Speaking task preparation(2018): - YouTube
> 
> Even More PTE Repeat Sentence and Write from Dictation Practice.
> 
> HUGE COLLECTION - REPEAT SENTENCE AND WRITE FROM DICTATION PRACTICE - YouTube


Sir,
Thankyou
I will work on it...


----------



## ozzzy

L/R/S/W - 89/90/90/90 ... overall 90

Wishing all good luck, be a fierce fighter, you need to keep working and do the mock-up exam, especially A,

In exam A, 71/63/65/72 overall 69 

If I knocked it down, you can all do it...

regards


----------



## mauritz.erick

Hi guys,

I took the test yesterday and my scores are:
L: 77
R: 84
S: 69
W: 85

With Oral fluency: 66 and Pronunciations: 51

I always have problem in my speaking and would like to ask question to you guys.

For read aloud, do you guys keep on talking without any stops?

When you guys do Describe Image and Retell Lecture, do you guys talk until 40 seconds or 35 seconds and click the next button?

Also, how do you guys tackle repeat sentence if you missed out some words?

Kind regards,
Mauritz


----------



## kfarid313

Sharmak said:


> Guys I attempted PTE twice and over all score is 75 I want 79 so am attempting again now I went through lot of research and had a small question here in multiple answer we have negative marking so you think it's wise to skip that section in order to save negative marks


I suggest you choose one answer & proceed.In this way, you save more time to complete FIB & FIB-Reading/Writing


----------



## Abhi

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the test yesterday and my scores are:
> L: 77
> R: 84
> S: 69
> W: 85
> 
> With Oral fluency: 66 and Pronunciations: 51
> 
> I always have problem in my speaking and would like to ask question to you guys.
> 
> For read aloud, do you guys keep on talking without any stops?
> 
> When you guys do Describe Image and Retell Lecture, do you guys talk until 40 seconds or 35 seconds and click the next button?
> 
> Also, how do you guys tackle repeat sentence if you missed out some words?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Mauritz


You're close to your target. Just improve on the Oral fluency and pronunciation. Focus your prep around the Speaking and Listening item types, especially the high scoring ones like:

Read Aloud
Repeat Sentence
Describe Image
Retell lecture
Summarize Spoken Text

Slow down in your speaking, by using proper rising and falling intonation. Stressing on syllables is as important as maintaining a proper rhythm and flow in your speech. Pause at punctuations and periods as you would do but don't stop for more than 3 secs as microphone will stop recording. Don't start and stop and regress back in your speech, if you have mis-placed a word move on, don't try to correct it.

You should be able to introduce the topic / graph, state a few key points discussed in the lecture /image and conclude within 35-40 secs.

To tackle repeat sentence, listen hard with your eyes closed and when the prompt stops speaking. Try to grasp the phrases and repeat back as much as you can, using the same stress and intonation if possible.

All the best! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## germanjit93

Please post some recent essays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyeleswarapu

josygeorge000 said:


> Pronunciation improvement is normally done through someone who is experienced or install speech to text converter in laptop and try how much your computer is catching.
> Oral skills have to be achieved by listening to good English and reducing the anxiety and speaking at a correct pace.


George, I found one link online which will convert our voice into text format, but it will not consider the punctuation marks automatically(eg: full stop, comma, semicolon, etc..). We have to explicitly speak out the character name into the mic and only then that character will be written over in the notepad. So, my doubt here is do we really need to apply the same in PTE exam as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## intruder_

Hi,

You don't have to explicitly speak out the punctuation marks in the exam mock or real. The way one pauses when there is a full stop, comma is expected and understood by the system. Focus on whether the app, tool you using as speech recognition is able to discern as you speak just as a general indicator, the PTE is much more sophisticated and will be able analyse appropriately.


kyeleswarapu said:


> George, I found one link online which will convert our voice into text format, but it will not consider the punctuation marks automatically(eg: full stop, comma, semicolon, etc..). We have to explicitly speak out the character name into the mic and only then that character will be written over in the notepad. So, my doubt here is do we really need to apply the same in PTE exam as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Areeb126

Hello seniors and successful candidates:
Please evaluate my essay.

Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.

Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement. 
Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
Write between 200 and 300 words.


Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars. 

Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.

Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.

In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology. 

Words: 275
Time 20 minutes with re-check.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## Areeb126

Hello seniors and successful candidates:
Please evaluate my essay.

Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.

Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement. 
Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
Write between 200 and 300 words.


Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars. 

Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.

Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.

In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology. 

Words: 275
Time 20 minutes with re-check.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## dspdsp

Hello Guys - I received my PTE scores and I'm shattered. My target score is 79 and fell short by 1 point. 

Is there a revaluation option? Will that be useful.

L 81
R 78
S 81
W 80

Overall score 79

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak

Seniors help, for essay writing which is better Steven template of e2 language format pls advice


----------



## teny.peter

Sharmak said:


> Seniors help, for essay writing which is better Steven template of e2 language format pls advice


I followed the e2 strategy and got 87 in writing


----------



## parthibanrey

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - I received my PTE scores and I'm shattered. My target score is 79 and fell short by 1 point.
> 
> Is there a revaluation option? Will that be useful.
> 
> L 81
> R 78
> S 81
> W 80
> 
> Overall score 79
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


We have never seen anyone getting different score in revaluation. But considering your situation you can do it, if you have the bucks.


----------



## Sharmak

Can you also pls answer other question of mine I asked earlier is it wise to skip multiple choice multiple answer as it has negative marking which might decrease the score


----------



## burette

Areeb126 said:


> Hello seniors and successful candidates:
> Please evaluate my essay.
> 
> Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.
> 
> Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement.
> Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
> Write between 200 and 300 words.
> 
> 
> Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars.
> 
> Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.
> 
> Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.
> 
> In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology.
> 
> Words: 275
> Time 20 minutes with re-check.
> Thankyou in advance


I spot quite a number of grammatical errors. I see quite a few issues in relation to the use of capital letters. There are a few punctuation issues as well. I spot a spelling mistake. There are some inappropriate use of words.


----------



## dspdsp

parthibanrey said:


> We have never seen anyone getting different score in revaluation. But considering your situation you can do it, if you have the bucks.


Thanks, how much does it cost?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dspdsp

Sharmak said:


> Can you also pls answer other question of mine I asked earlier is it wise to skip multiple choice multiple answer as it has negative marking which might decrease the score


skipping the entire question may be a bad idea. Spend 2 to 3 minutes on the question if you're confident about the answers select them. But don't do any guess work ....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - I received my PTE scores and I'm shattered. My target score is 79 and fell short by 1 point.
> 
> Is there a revaluation option? Will that be useful.
> 
> L 81
> R 78
> S 81
> W 80
> 
> Overall score 79
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I almost feel your pain bro, in my 1st attempt I got L/R/S/W 82/77/90/77, for which I spent 6-8 hrs in prep.

I wish I could give you a point from my Score in 2nd attempt! 

Don't get disappointed, hopefully you'll get it in the next attempt.


----------



## JG

Sharmak said:


> Can you also pls answer other question of mine I asked earlier is it wise to skip multiple choice multiple answer as it has negative marking which might decrease the score


It is completely foolishness to avoid the entire multiple option question since the negative marking is inside the session only. This means if you select one correct one wrong answer you will get 0 out of it. If you select one correct only, then, you will get 1 point. If the 2 correct answer selected then, you will get +2 points. So if you don't know the answer just guess for the first answer(25% chance that it can be correct) and don't skip it.


----------



## JG

Sharmak said:


> Seniors help, for essay writing which is better Steven template of e2 language format pls advice


E2 language template is good, steven template also is good, I blindly followed steven template and I got 90 out of 90.


----------



## JG

dspdsp said:


> Hello Guys - I received my PTE scores and I'm shattered. My target score is 79 and fell short by 1 point.
> 
> Is there a revaluation option? Will that be useful.
> 
> L 81
> R 78
> S 81
> W 80
> 
> Overall score 79
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I was here for almost more than 1.5 years, during this time, I never saw a person with change in marks in re-evaluation and I personally believe that it is a foolishness to go for re-evaluation. Instead prepare well and appear again. And if you are so rich to lose half the original exam cost then give it a try.


----------



## JG

kyeleswarapu said:


> George, I found one link online which will convert our voice into text format, but it will not consider the punctuation marks automatically(eg: full stop, comma, semicolon, etc..). We have to explicitly speak out the character name into the mic and only then that character will be written over in the notepad. So, my doubt here is do we really need to apply the same in PTE exam as well? Thanks in advance.


No, you don't have to.


----------



## JG

Areeb126 said:


> Hello seniors and successful candidates:
> Please evaluate my essay.
> 
> Eventually, electric cars will solve all of our transport and environmental issues.
> 
> Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of electric cars with regards to this statement.
> Support your point of view with reasons and/or examples from your own experience or observations.
> Write between 200 and 300 words.
> 
> 
> Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars.
> 
> Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study showed that engine using Gasoline requires 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.
> 
> Nevertheless, every technology has also negative side and one of the major drawbacks is utilization of resources for development of this cars. This is because, material used to manufacture hybrid cars are taken from natural resources and it can harm the environment. For example, Aluminum used to make hybrid cars is extracted after various chemical process that can disturb natural habitat. In addition, excessive number of electric cars on roads can cause traffic congestion, which is a serious issue of transportation because people will reach late at their destination. Therefore, it shows that electric cars have some serious negative impact on commutation and on environment.
> 
> In conclusion, the environment friendly fuel and economical transportation for individuals are its benefits, while extraction of material used to make these cars and traffic issues are drawbacks of this technology.
> 
> Words: 275
> Time 20 minutes with re-check.
> Thankyou in advance




Give it a try on https://www.paperrater.com/


----------



## JG

parthibanrey said:


> Given pte exam today.
> 
> 1 essay - topic - music is good or not for young children in learning
> 75% RS was easy
> short questions became tough
> 4 easy WFD
> 
> Hoping for a good result. :ranger:


Have you got your results mate?


----------



## dspdsp

mahboob757 said:


> I almost feel your pain bro, in my 1st attempt I got L/R/S/W 82/77/90/77, for which I spent 6-8 hrs in prep.
> 
> I wish I could give you a point from my Score in 2nd attempt!
> 
> Don't get disappointed, hopefully you'll get it in the next attempt.


Thanks Mahboob I wish I can borrow one point from my other modules. 

Did you go for second attempt and how did you score?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dspdsp

josygeorge000 said:


> I was here for almost more than 1.5 years, during this time, I never saw a person with change in marks in re-evaluation and I personally believe that it is a foolishness to go for re-evaluation. Instead prepare well and appear again. And if you are so rich to lose half the original exam cost then give it a try.


Spoke to Pearson they say that re-evaluation mainly happen for speaking and written responses. Since reading module responses are either right or wrong, even if they rescore I don't think anything will change. 

I think I need to put this aside and start my prep again....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vijeshc

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi xerosnow,
> 
> I didn't find any issues with the Pearson center located next to Manipal center, MG Road. I wouldn't recommend Chopras as I have heard there are lots of sound/ background noise around.
> 
> Now there is a second Pearson center in Bangalore, which is:
> 
> Pearson Professional Centers - Bangalore
> Prestige Atrium, Unit 101, Ground Floor
> Central Street, Shivajinagar, Bangalore
> Karnataka
> Bangalore
> Karnataka 560001
> India


Hi All,

Can those of you who have written PTE exam here, give your feedback on the current status..? Thanks..I am planning to write the exam this month end.


----------



## Areeb126

burette said:


> I spot quite a number of grammatical errors. I see quite a few issues in relation to the use of capital letters. There are a few punctuation issues as well. I spot a spelling mistake. There are some inappropriate use of words.


Sir can you please highlight few, no one is responding me.


----------



## AussieStudent2014

When lodging the visa, do we upload the score report pdf obtained from Pearson's website? Or is there anything else besides already sending it to Immigration Dept?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vijeshc

vijeshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can those of you who have written PTE exam here, give your feedback on the current status..? Thanks..I am planning to write the exam this month end.


Hi I wrote it wrong... 
Can someone who has written exam here provide me a review of this test centre?


----------



## Ellaxandra

Hello all! Anyone here who got superior results in PTE, can you recommend online websites to use?


----------



## JG

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha


I was just wondering this simple question in 2014 has helped how many people in world to secure an invite.


----------



## burette

Areeb126 said:


> Sir can you please highlight few, no one is responding me.


I'm going to be a little realistic and state this: if you can't really see your own mistakes in your writing, it is likely you have yet to reach the level of superior English. 

Let me highlight some examples.

Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars. 

Should be relating - wrong use of tense here. 
You should include the word 'the' in front of merits. 
Demerits - use of inappropriate word.

Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. _add the word 'the' in front of consumption. I feel that consumption is not the best word here_The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel ['eco-friendly']will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases [and then what...? fewer people getting sick reduces the stress on the healthcare system...take less medical leave from work...increasing productivity...I feel the logic is incomplete]. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study [which study? did you pluck this out of nowhere] showed that engine using Gasoline [gasoline] requires [require] 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.

I disagree with the logic, will people buying more cars lead to a decrease in transportation problems in society? Wouldn't it cause traffic congestion instead which you clearly pointed out in the next paragraph? 

Overall, I can understand the point you are trying to make which is fine. So I guess this deserves a pass.


----------



## JG

Ellaxandra said:


> Hello all! Anyone here who got superior results in PTE, can you recommend online websites to use?


Majority of the people here got superior results, if you want the best site for the preparation then it is this thread.


----------



## JG

Areeb126 said:


> Sir can you please highlight few, no one is responding me.


See, it is just a matter of time to upload this essay in https://www.paperrater.com/ and have it corrected.


----------



## Ellaxandra

thank you josygeorge000


----------



## Areeb126

burette said:


> I'm going to be a little realistic and state this: if you can't really see your own mistakes in your writing, it is likely you have yet to reach the level of superior English.
> 
> Let me highlight some examples.
> 
> Nowadays, problems related to environment and transport are causing great impact on humans. It is believed that electric cars would solve numerous issues. This essay will discuss merits and demerits of electric cars.
> 
> Should be relating - wrong use of tense here.
> You should include the word 'the' in front of merits.
> Demerits - use of inappropriate word.
> 
> Undoubtedly, one of the major advantages of electric cars is consumption of green fuel. _add the word 'the' in front of consumption. I feel that consumption is not the best word here_The combustion of Eco-friendly fuel ['eco-friendly']will not pollute the atmosphere and people will not suffer from airborne diseases [and then what...? fewer people getting sick reduces the stress on the healthcare system...take less medical leave from work...increasing productivity...I feel the logic is incomplete]. Moreover, electric powered vehicles are economical as compared to the conventional cars because it is one time investment and the repair maintenance cost is much lower than fossil fuel cars. For example, a recent study [which study? did you pluck this out of nowhere] showed that engine using Gasoline [gasoline] requires [require] 2000 $ annual maintenance charges, while electric powered engines require only 1400 $ annually. Thus, people will buy more cars due to low cost and there will be no transportation issues in society.
> 
> I disagree with the logic, will people buying more cars lead to a decrease in transportation problems in society? Wouldn't it cause traffic congestion instead which you clearly pointed out in the next paragraph?
> 
> Overall, I can understand the point you are trying to make which is fine. So I guess this deserves a pass.




Thank you so much sir.
I will be careful next time.


----------



## Areeb126

josygeorge000 said:


> See, it is just a matter of time to upload this essay in https://www.paperrater.com/ and have it corrected.


Okay sir i will look into this website.


----------



## ozzzy

I concur with the previous comments,

Grammar & spelling errors are not tolerated,

I nailed 90 in W, I am not writing novels, but spent 5 mins at the end of each essay, including summarize to one sentence.

Also use proofreading techniques, such read aloud and read backwards...

Good luck


----------



## kyeleswarapu

josygeorge000 said:


> No, you don't have to.


Thanks George.


----------



## sblmcn

Hi everyone! I just completed scored test C on the ptepractice website and my scores are L:59 R:55 S:35 W:63 😕 but my last real Pte exam I got 82 in speaking and don’t understand what happened. Does any one here with the same issue?


----------



## ozzzy

I guess this is a tactic giving low grades on mock-up tests, not to create,

I got 33 in pronunciation, while my native friends got shocked when they heard,

Dont worry


----------



## Total_Domination

Hey everyone me and my spouse answered the pte and we both scored 88 overall. I scored Speaking 90, reading 89, listening 90, writing 86.

I used e2language from youtube, ptesuccess 1 month subscription Rs. 1529/$30 and did 2 mock tests from a google drive link I found on expat forms. This all took a month. Don't take the exam lightly, I've been conversing in english all my life and still found the describe image hard at times. 

Wish everyone good luck!!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arasu

Total_Domination said:


> Hey everyone me and my spouse answered the pte and we both scored 88 overall. I scored Speaking 90, reading 89, listening 90, writing 86.
> 
> I used e2language from youtube, ptesuccess 1 month subscription Rs. 1529/$30 and did 2 mock tests from a google drive link I found on expat forms. This all took a month. Don't take the exam lightly, I've been conversing in english all my life and still found the describe image hard at times.
> 
> Wish everyone good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Can you send me the mock test link please


----------



## Arasu

sblmcn said:


> Hi everyone! I just completed scored test C on the ptepractice website and my scores are L:59 R:55 S:35 W:63 😕 but my last real Pte exam I got 82 in speaking and don’t understand what happened. Does any one here with the same issue?


Maybe your mic problem, weird signal out that's why low in speaking section.


----------



## Total_Domination

https://docs.google.com/folderview?...dkp4Q0V5dXdDOUxnM0Z0RlhRUDZMR2M&usp=drive_web


----------



## sblmcn

Hi everyone! Is there anyone who purchase mock test from ptemocktest.com. This morning I got it and still I’m waiting and nobody doesn’t sent me email or like that 😞 I couldn’t contact with them.


----------



## parthibanrey

josygeorge000 said:


> have you got your results mate?


s- 73 l-70 r-79 w-75


----------



## JG

parthibanrey said:


> s- 73 l-70 r-79 w-75


Study hard and write again. So many people nowadays are getting 79 in PTE-A.


----------



## harib

Hello Members. I am having difficulty in Essay writing can anyone please share some tips & strategies or templates for essays. And seniors please guide me how did you score more than 79 in the writing section? Thanks.


----------



## divnit

Mixed material
•	http://www.tcyonline.com/exam-preparation-pte/
•	http://www.examenglish.com/PTE/pte_academic_listening_1.htm

One of the most exhaustive materials for PTE:
•	http://hotshot24.com/
•	https://ptetutorials.com/

Describe graph (Videos):


----------



## SG

harib said:


> Hello Members. I am having difficulty in Essay writing can anyone please share some tips & strategies or templates for essays. And seniors please guide me how did you score more than 79 in the writing section? Thanks.


Para 1:
Opening sentence: Re-write the topic in your own words.
Supportive sentence: Support your topic, as a second sentence to support the first sentence.
Third sentence: This essay will discuss.....................

Para 2:
Opening sentence
Supportive sentence
Example: one or two examples
Conclusion

Para 3:
Opening sentence
Supportive sentence
Example: one or two examples
Conclusion

Para 4:
First sentence: Re-write the topic in your own words.
Second sentence: Support your topic, as a second sentence to support the first sentence.
Third sentence: This essay discussed.....................
OR
Third sentence: In my opinion.....................


----------



## sharma.shailender

harib said:


> Hello Members. I am having difficulty in Essay writing can anyone please share some tips & strategies or templates for essays. And seniors please guide me how did you score more than 79 in the writing section? Thanks.


Apart from following the recommended structure, remember the following important points:

1. Keep your essay short and simple. WC should be 200-215. You don't get extra marks for writing upto 300 words, but more you write, more mistakes will be there and you will not be left with any time to correct them.

2. Just pick two simple arguments for 2nd and 3rd paragraphs. Write a couple of sentences to support your arguments and give examples. Don't waste too much time in thinking. Don't worry if you feel your arguments are not strong enough or if your facts / examples are not 100% accurate. The thing which matters most is your English (grammar, vocabulary, sentence structure and essay structure with correct flow).

3. Target to complete the essay in 17 minutes and save 3 minutes for proof-reading and correcting your spellings & grammatical errors. This step is very important to get high marks.

4. While you proofread, also try to replace some simple words/phrases with synonyms and eliminate some of the repetitive words. This will help you get maximum marks in vocabulary.

Remember, the examiner is just a computer program.. so there's no need to impress him with creative writing. So just stick to the basic structure and try to write an error-free essay.


----------



## parthibanrey

josygeorge000 said:


> Study hard and write again. So many people nowadays are getting 79 in PTE-A.


Thanks. I got only 39 in pronunciation. Don't know how to improve it.


----------



## Majidm

mahboob757 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Below are my comments and suggestions, I'll update this post by adding comments.
> 1. You spoke very fast in the 1st half, I'm pretty confident that the machine is finding a little difficult to catch the speech and accent. I may be wrong though. Checkout the free videos by Jay from E2Language on youtube for describe image.
> 
> 2. You can make the beginning *precise* (so you don't need to speak fast) by saying, "*The image shown is* a combination of line & bar charts" instead of "*The image which is given in front of me is* a combination of a line chart and a bar chart". I say that because, we already know that we'll be given/shown an image, you really don't have to specify that explicitly, at least with that long sentence which kinda looks like a tongue twister. Let's try to make it as easy and simple as possible.
> 
> *I apologize if my comments hurt you/anyone else.*




ACS assessed your Qualification or not ? as you are Btech and experience is of ACS assessed. Kindly inform


----------



## ozzzy

parthiranbey ->> I guess you need to download E2 Pronunciation app and evaluate yourself, if you get consistently B/A then you are good, also get google voice recognizer, read aloud a text, it should capture 80% of words


----------



## harib

sharma.shailender said:


> Apart from following the recommended structure, remember the following important points:
> 
> 1. Keep your essay short and simple. WC should be 200-215. You don't get extra marks for writing upto 300 words, but more you write, more mistakes will be there and you will not be left with any time to correct them.
> 
> 2. Just pick two simple arguments for 2nd and 3rd paragraphs. Write a couple of sentences to support your arguments and give examples. Don't waste too much time in thinking. Don't worry if you feel your arguments are not strong enough or if your facts / examples are not 100% accurate. The thing which matters most is your English (grammar, vocabulary, sentence structure and essay structure with correct flow).
> 
> 3. Target to complete the essay in 17 minutes and save 3 minutes for proof-reading and correcting your spellings & grammatical errors. This step is very important to get high marks.
> 
> 4. While you proofread, also try to replace some simple words/phrases with synonyms and eliminate some of the repetitive words. This will help you get maximum marks in vocabulary.
> 
> Remember, the examiner is just a computer program.. so there's no need to impress him with creative writing. So just stick to the basic structure and try to write an error-free essay.


Thanks sharma.shailender


----------



## parthibanrey

ozzzy said:


> parthiranbey ->> I guess you need to download E2 Pronunciation app and evaluate yourself, if you get consistently B/A then you are good, also get google voice recognizer, read aloud a text, it should capture 80% of words


i have uploaded my audio recordings.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am9LRsrSYVTgikNvH_Vi8B-_1WSf

Could some one please evaluate and tell me how to improve my pronunciation.


----------



## harib

Please tell me how many questions should we practice daily I mean if we have to cover every section?
Are 5-10 questions from every section enough for daily practice apart from SWT and Essay?
Thanks.


----------



## Snnyk

Can somebody send me a describe image template? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Snnyk

Arasu said:


> Can you send me the mock test link please


SEND me the link too...


----------



## JG

harib said:


> Please tell me how many questions should we practice daily I mean if we have to cover every section?
> Are 5-10 questions from every section enough for daily practice apart from SWT and Essay?
> Thanks.


I dont know how much is sufficient, I was doing minimum 30 to 40 a day total. I took almost one year to complete, but there were so many time gaps in between of course.


----------



## sharma.shailender

Snnyk said:


> Can somebody send me a describe image template? Thanks in advance..


Pls refer E2L PTE videos on youtube. 

Just search "e2l pte describe image" on youtube. If you have not seen these videos, I recommend going through all the videos for other question types as well.


----------



## harib

josygeorge000 said:


> I dont know how much is sufficient, I was doing minimum 30 to 40 a day total. I took almost one year to complete, but there were so many time gaps in between of course.


I am actually doing 50-60 a day in total and even then I think its not enough.


----------



## ozzzy

I scored 90,
First, 90 (overall, 89–90–90–90) is not an easy task, however you can do it.
You need to be mentally prepared for this, this may sound bizarre, but during the exam there would be tremendous amount of pressure, especially spoken part can go messy as you hear various accents, contents, and immediate focus is not always the case. AND THERE IS NO BUTTON TO REPEAT, you need to get yourself acquainted with this. Do not underestimate this,
When I did the PTE mock-up exam, I scored 71–63–65–72, overall 69, 1 week before the exam. The second mock-up came 77–65–55–77, overall 68. I was desperate, starting to lose confidence even.
So here is what I did,
1.	Speaking, BE NATURAL
a.	Consistency, speak continuously, capture 2–3 main features, make an introduction, and conclusion. Remember, you talk about a topic which you saw only for 25 seconds, and you tell this to computer. YOU SHOULD NOT FOCUS ON CONTENT. FLUENCY IS KEY, in other words, if you see a map, talk about MAP, tell what it is talking about, tell some extreme points, then make your own conclusion, even throw some idea, say this MAP is ********, try to capture the point.
b.	Read aloud: I messed up with 2 words… still got 90, so here are my advices, get a google voice recognizer, and check how they recognize your speech, if you get 80% hit, then you are an 100% achiever, if it is capturing 60%, I might say you are 80% for read-aloud, NOT AN EASY TASK, be careful, if you also get E2 Pronounce, this is very good to rate your pronunciation. Try to get from E2 Pronounce App, “A” and “B” ratings… DO NOT re-start sentence, do not repeat, just move on… 
c.	Re-tell lecture:
i.	Take notes, key notes, … he said this he said that... Moreover, he emphasized, SIMPLE, FLUENT, … no hesitations, keep going on… if the guy talks about medicine do not say of course he talks about spacecrafts, say medicine, health sector, pharmacy, but try to capture directly from the words of the guy, 
1.	Fun thing -> I could not even understand the researchers name, do not try to fake, say like this, A Research done in XYZ found out that pharmacy has a direct impact in the last 30 years. Who was the researcher? does not matter, do not kill yourself, get to the point, I failed to capture the name, is fine, move on… 
d.	Repeat sentence:
i.	Do like this … “it has been known that nocturnal animals are usually herbivore” you will hear something like this, ONLY ONCE, as you start hearing do like this by taking notes “it hs be kn t noctu ani a us herbi” then look at it 2 seconds and repeat it, I knocked down ALL repeat sentences with this, and all write from dictations.
2.	Reading:
a.	Time management, spend 3 minutes on each fill in the blanks, if you are unsure with single or multiple answers SKIP them, if you identify 2 points with multiple answers DO NOT LOOK FOR 3RD, they are lowly graded
3.	Writing:
a.	GRAMMAR!!!! SPELLING !!! these are two killers, whatever you say do not mess up with them, they can be deadly, my writing is not that good.
b.	Make a proper intro, paragraph, conclusion, be SIMPLE, DO NOT SPEND time on content, focus on COHERENCE, and SPELLING, GRAMMAR…
i.	Do not waste your time how the ideas look like, just throw an idea, even dumb idea, for example I had the question should universities stop buying books and store online, for cons I gave example handwritten bible which has scientific and historical importance, hence needs to be kept in a library. Does it make sense? I’d say it is a BS, so do not kill yourself in getting a perfect IDEA, Computer DOES NOT care, just GO ON. And build your paragraph around it. 
c.	for long writing complete it in 15 MINUTES, spend 5 MINUTES for checking the above mistakes, READ BACKWARDS, you will spot thousands of MISTAKES, so try to write them in 15 mins, NO 20 mins
d.	Summarize into 1 sentence, same as above, 5 mins to write 5 mins to check!
e.	I will repeat once again, have 5 MINS to check at the end of every writing task, unless you are 1000% sure on your Grammar/Spelling capability. Also, you may think to rephrase your sentences during this 5 mins.
4.	Listening:
a.	Single or multiple answer sections: … close your eyes, JUST LISTEN CAREFULLY, do not try to spot the answer, Listen and listen, at the end you will spot it
b.	Write from dictation, same tactics as repeat sentence, take notes, try to capture first 2-3 letters of the word… I did all of them by this tactic
c.	Summarize in written the given lecture : Take continuously notes, once you reach 5-6 key points, follow the E2 Language tactics, you can be simple as well… I had to make a simple ending due to 70 words limit. Try to reach 70, do not try to do complex sentence, the guidance is “make a summary for your friend”.
i.	Have 5 mins to check spelling mistakes and of course GRAMMAR.
d.	Spot the wrong word : Well, open, sharpen your eyes, read together with the speaker, there would be tricks like “love vs. like”, “expression vs. impression”… so be very sensitive… I guess I did all right at that section
e.	Complete the sentence: close your eyes, and listen whole discussion, once it is ending, slightly scan the answers, but do not spend too much, you must capture especially the last 2 sentences… Be alerted, close your eyes, and spot the right word

Finally,
RELAX, think that if you blow up, you pay another 300$ and take the exam, so do it as if you spend some mock-up, relax, relax, relax…
Good luck to you all…


----------



## andy2904

Did not get 79+ in my 2 actual tests despite scoring 80+ in Pearsons Mock Test. Breakdown as follows:
Test 1: 
Communicative Skills: L 85, Reading 81, Speaking 72, Writing 78
Enabling Skills: Grammar 90, Oral Fluency 66, Pronunciation 67, Spelling 81, Vocab 87, WD 90
Test 2:
Communicative Skills: L 75, Reading 76, Speaking 71, Writing 80
Enabling Skills: Grammar 78, Oral Fluency 62, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 85, Vocab 78, WD 90

I'm really struggling to understand why my OF is so low (my mock test OF is always >80). I don't think I paused during the speaking section but only thing is that I repeated some words during Answer Short Questions. 
With a bit more practice I think I can improve Listening and Reading. I also didn't spend lots of time checking grammar so this could be improved but any tips on OF in general is highly appreciated.


----------



## ozzzy

Stress during exam maybe? i was sure on every my small mistake during exam,

I advise you to use a dictaphone and record read alouds and if you hit 80% correctness then you need to be fine


----------



## kurca88

ozzzy said:


> I scored 90,
> First, 90 (overall, 89–90–90–90) is not an easy task, however you can do it.
> You need to be mentally prepared for this, this may sound bizarre, but during the exam there would be tremendous amount of pressure, especially spoken part can go messy as you hear various accents, contents, and immediate focus is not always the case. AND THERE IS NO BUTTON TO REPEAT, you need to get yourself acquainted with this. Do not underestimate this,
> When I did the PTE mock-up exam, I scored 71–63–65–72, overall 69, 1 week before the exam. The second mock-up came 77–65–55–77, overall 68. I was desperate, starting to lose confidence even.
> So here is what I did,
> 1.	Speaking, BE NATURAL
> a.	Consistency, speak continuously, capture 2–3 main features, make an introduction, and conclusion. Remember, you talk about a topic which you saw only for 25 seconds, and you tell this to computer. YOU SHOULD NOT FOCUS ON CONTENT. FLUENCY IS KEY, in other words, if you see a map, talk about MAP, tell what it is talking about, tell some extreme points, then make your own conclusion, even throw some idea, say this MAP is ********, try to capture the point.
> b.	Read aloud: I messed up with 2 words… still got 90, so here are my advices, get a google voice recognizer, and check how they recognize your speech, if you get 80% hit, then you are an 100% achiever, if it is capturing 60%, I might say you are 80% for read-aloud, NOT AN EASY TASK, be careful, if you also get E2 Pronounce, this is very good to rate your pronunciation. Try to get from E2 Pronounce App, “A” and “B” ratings… DO NOT re-start sentence, do not repeat, just move on…
> c.	Re-tell lecture:
> i.	Take notes, key notes, … he said this he said that... Moreover, he emphasized, SIMPLE, FLUENT, … no hesitations, keep going on… if the guy talks about medicine do not say of course he talks about spacecrafts, say medicine, health sector, pharmacy, but try to capture directly from the words of the guy,
> 1.	Fun thing -> I could not even understand the researchers name, do not try to fake, say like this, A Research done in XYZ found out that pharmacy has a direct impact in the last 30 years. Who was the researcher? does not matter, do not kill yourself, get to the point, I failed to capture the name, is fine, move on…
> d.	Repeat sentence:
> i.	Do like this … “it has been known that nocturnal animals are usually herbivore” you will hear something like this, ONLY ONCE, as you start hearing do like this by taking notes “it hs be kn t noctu ani a us herbi” then look at it 2 seconds and repeat it, I knocked down ALL repeat sentences with this, and all write from dictations.
> 2.	Reading:
> a.	Time management, spend 3 minutes on each fill in the blanks, if you are unsure with single or multiple answers SKIP them, if you identify 2 points with multiple answers DO NOT LOOK FOR 3RD, they are lowly graded
> 3.	Writing:
> a.	GRAMMAR!!!! SPELLING !!! these are two killers, whatever you say do not mess up with them, they can be deadly, my writing is not that good.
> b.	Make a proper intro, paragraph, conclusion, be SIMPLE, DO NOT SPEND time on content, focus on COHERENCE, and SPELLING, GRAMMAR…
> i.	Do not waste your time how the ideas look like, just throw an idea, even dumb idea, for example I had the question should universities stop buying books and store online, for cons I gave example handwritten bible which has scientific and historical importance, hence needs to be kept in a library. Does it make sense? I’d say it is a BS, so do not kill yourself in getting a perfect IDEA, Computer DOES NOT care, just GO ON. And build your paragraph around it.
> c.	for long writing complete it in 15 MINUTES, spend 5 MINUTES for checking the above mistakes, READ BACKWARDS, you will spot thousands of MISTAKES, so try to write them in 15 mins, NO 20 mins
> d.	Summarize into 1 sentence, same as above, 5 mins to write 5 mins to check!
> e.	I will repeat once again, have 5 MINS to check at the end of every writing task, unless you are 1000% sure on your Grammar/Spelling capability. Also, you may think to rephrase your sentences during this 5 mins.
> 4.	Listening:
> a.	Single or multiple answer sections: … close your eyes, JUST LISTEN CAREFULLY, do not try to spot the answer, Listen and listen, at the end you will spot it
> b.	Write from dictation, same tactics as repeat sentence, take notes, try to capture first 2-3 letters of the word… I did all of them by this tactic
> c.	Summarize in written the given lecture : Take continuously notes, once you reach 5-6 key points, follow the E2 Language tactics, you can be simple as well… I had to make a simple ending due to 70 words limit. Try to reach 70, do not try to do complex sentence, the guidance is “make a summary for your friend”.
> i.	Have 5 mins to check spelling mistakes and of course GRAMMAR.
> d.	Spot the wrong word : Well, open, sharpen your eyes, read together with the speaker, there would be tricks like “love vs. like”, “expression vs. impression”… so be very sensitive… I guess I did all right at that section
> e.	Complete the sentence: close your eyes, and listen whole discussion, once it is ending, slightly scan the answers, but do not spend too much, you must capture especially the last 2 sentences… Be alerted, close your eyes, and spot the right word
> 
> Finally,
> RELAX, think that if you blow up, you pay another 300$ and take the exam, so do it as if you spend some mock-up, relax, relax, relax…
> Good luck to you all…


👏👏


----------



## ozzzy

Stress during exam maybe? i was sure on every my small mistake during exam,

I advise you to use a dictaphone and record read alouds and if you hit 80% correctness then you need to be fine


----------



## lekhnathpte

Fantastic, thanks for the advise and sharing your experience.


----------



## lekhnathpte

*Thank you!!!*

Thank you for sharing your experience.



ozzzy said:


> I scored 90,
> First, 90 (overall, 89–90–90–90) is not an easy task, however you can do it.
> You need to be mentally prepared for this, this may sound bizarre, but during the exam there would be tremendous amount of pressure, especially spoken part can go messy as you hear various accents, contents, and immediate focus is not always the case. AND THERE IS NO BUTTON TO REPEAT, you need to get yourself acquainted with this. Do not underestimate this,
> When I did the PTE mock-up exam, I scored 71–63–65–72, overall 69, 1 week before the exam. The second mock-up came 77–65–55–77, overall 68. I was desperate, starting to lose confidence even.
> So here is what I did,
> 1.	Speaking, BE NATURAL
> a.	Consistency, speak continuously, capture 2–3 main features, make an introduction, and conclusion. Remember, you talk about a topic which you saw only for 25 seconds, and you tell this to computer. YOU SHOULD NOT FOCUS ON CONTENT. FLUENCY IS KEY, in other words, if you see a map, talk about MAP, tell what it is talking about, tell some extreme points, then make your own conclusion, even throw some idea, say this MAP is ********, try to capture the point.
> b.	Read aloud: I messed up with 2 words… still got 90, so here are my advices, get a google voice recognizer, and check how they recognize your speech, if you get 80% hit, then you are an 100% achiever, if it is capturing 60%, I might say you are 80% for read-aloud, NOT AN EASY TASK, be careful, if you also get E2 Pronounce, this is very good to rate your pronunciation. Try to get from E2 Pronounce App, “A” and “B” ratings… DO NOT re-start sentence, do not repeat, just move on…
> c.	Re-tell lecture:
> i.	Take notes, key notes, … he said this he said that... Moreover, he emphasized, SIMPLE, FLUENT, … no hesitations, keep going on… if the guy talks about medicine do not say of course he talks about spacecrafts, say medicine, health sector, pharmacy, but try to capture directly from the words of the guy,
> 1.	Fun thing -> I could not even understand the researchers name, do not try to fake, say like this, A Research done in XYZ found out that pharmacy has a direct impact in the last 30 years. Who was the researcher? does not matter, do not kill yourself, get to the point, I failed to capture the name, is fine, move on…
> d.	Repeat sentence:
> i.	Do like this … “it has been known that nocturnal animals are usually herbivore” you will hear something like this, ONLY ONCE, as you start hearing do like this by taking notes “it hs be kn t noctu ani a us herbi” then look at it 2 seconds and repeat it, I knocked down ALL repeat sentences with this, and all write from dictations.
> 2.	Reading:
> a.	Time management, spend 3 minutes on each fill in the blanks, if you are unsure with single or multiple answers SKIP them, if you identify 2 points with multiple answers DO NOT LOOK FOR 3RD, they are lowly graded
> 3.	Writing:
> a.	GRAMMAR!!!! SPELLING !!! these are two killers, whatever you say do not mess up with them, they can be deadly, my writing is not that good.
> b.	Make a proper intro, paragraph, conclusion, be SIMPLE, DO NOT SPEND time on content, focus on COHERENCE, and SPELLING, GRAMMAR…
> i.	Do not waste your time how the ideas look like, just throw an idea, even dumb idea, for example I had the question should universities stop buying books and store online, for cons I gave example handwritten bible which has scientific and historical importance, hence needs to be kept in a library. Does it make sense? I’d say it is a BS, so do not kill yourself in getting a perfect IDEA, Computer DOES NOT care, just GO ON. And build your paragraph around it.
> c.	for long writing complete it in 15 MINUTES, spend 5 MINUTES for checking the above mistakes, READ BACKWARDS, you will spot thousands of MISTAKES, so try to write them in 15 mins, NO 20 mins
> d.	Summarize into 1 sentence, same as above, 5 mins to write 5 mins to check!
> e.	I will repeat once again, have 5 MINS to check at the end of every writing task, unless you are 1000% sure on your Grammar/Spelling capability. Also, you may think to rephrase your sentences during this 5 mins.
> 4.	Listening:
> a.	Single or multiple answer sections: … close your eyes, JUST LISTEN CAREFULLY, do not try to spot the answer, Listen and listen, at the end you will spot it
> b.	Write from dictation, same tactics as repeat sentence, take notes, try to capture first 2-3 letters of the word… I did all of them by this tactic
> c.	Summarize in written the given lecture : Take continuously notes, once you reach 5-6 key points, follow the E2 Language tactics, you can be simple as well… I had to make a simple ending due to 70 words limit. Try to reach 70, do not try to do complex sentence, the guidance is “make a summary for your friend”.
> i.	Have 5 mins to check spelling mistakes and of course GRAMMAR.
> d.	Spot the wrong word : Well, open, sharpen your eyes, read together with the speaker, there would be tricks like “love vs. like”, “expression vs. impression”… so be very sensitive… I guess I did all right at that section
> e.	Complete the sentence: close your eyes, and listen whole discussion, once it is ending, slightly scan the answers, but do not spend too much, you must capture especially the last 2 sentences… Be alerted, close your eyes, and spot the right word
> 
> Finally,
> RELAX, think that if you blow up, you pay another 300$ and take the exam, so do it as if you spend some mock-up, relax, relax, relax…
> Good luck to you all…


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Guys,

I have been relatively silent user of this group and I have been waiting for this moment for a very long time. It gives me immense joy to share with everyone that I have cleared the PTE with superior English.

Thank you all for your support and motivation emails. Hopefully, after this I would be receiving an invitation soon and embark on "J2A" (Journey To Australia).

Code: 263111 
PTE - L/R/S/W - 81/80/90/81.


----------



## intruder_

dipanshub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been relatively silent user of this group and I have been waiting for this moment for a very long time. It gives me immense joy to share with everyone that I have cleared the PTE with superior English.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and motivation emails. Hopefully, after this I would be receiving an invitation soon and embark on "J2A" (Journey To Australia).
> 
> Code: 263111
> PTE - L/R/S/W - 81/80/90/81.


Congratulations !


----------



## dipanshub

Thanks man....


----------



## dipanshub

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations !


Thanks man....


----------



## harib

Hello Guys! Hope you all would be doing fine. Can seniors please tell me that in the Re-tell lecture and Summarize Spoken Text do we have to add the conclusion as well? Or is it fine without it? Thanks.


----------



## ozzzy

Yup, you need to do a conclusion, do not make a big fuss though, make a simple conclusion, overall this graph represents crucial info about tourism in Australia,... overall it could be predicted that in the future ....


----------



## harib

ozzzy said:


> Yup, you need to do a conclusion, do not make a big fuss though, make a simple conclusion, overall this graph represents crucial info about tourism in Australia,... overall it could be predicted that in the future ....


Thanks Ozzzy. Just one more thing should the Re-tell Lecture and Summarize spoken Text be in the past tense?


----------



## ozzzy

This is the structure of how I did... you need to maximize information in summarize spoken text in 70 words.

The speaker was discussing X, which has had Y impact over Z. First he mentioned how ... The importance of Z lead to W, making it most... 

Keep it simple ~10-15 words each sentence, do not try to prove that you are shakespeare, remember Grammar mistake is not forgiven


----------



## ozzzy

Guys and Lads, 

Anything to the spoken part, BE fluent, and grammatically correct, do not focus that much on content, I am sure you can make even mistake, we are not experts in economy, weather, tourism arrivals... say whatever pops up to your mind. 

Keep talking, keep mentioning key features... 

Intro, highest and lowest points, trends, and then very simple conclusion.. 

Believe me I am not a native speaker, if I can do it everybody in this forum can do it.


----------



## harib

ozzzy said:


> This is the structure of how I did... you need to maximize information in summarize spoken text in 70 words.
> 
> The speaker was discussing X, which has had Y impact over Z. First he mentioned how ... The importance of Z lead to W, making it most...
> 
> Keep it simple ~10-15 words each sentence, do not try to prove that you are shakespeare, remember Grammar mistake is not forgiven


Thanks. Did you used any template for Writing essay? If yes can you share that please? 

P.s I apologize for asking so many questions


----------



## Sharmak

Hi all if my PTE overall score changes from 75 to 76 is it worth updating my eoi pls advise


----------



## Awaisi

Sharmak said:


> Hi all if my PTE overall score changes from 75 to 76 is it worth updating my eoi pls advise


It doesn't matter bro.... Don't update..


----------



## swadiarujuta

Today I gave scored PTE mock on Pearson website and my was as below. My target is 79+. I was planning to give test to give live in weekend but now confused.
Can anyone help.
Also faced lot of server problem during test due to which I completely missed 1 retell lecture.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbzie_0914

Already frustrated it's my 3rd take already, can you please give me some advise? Or free mock exam links? Need 80 for reading and speaking area..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## harib

1. Is there any reliable website that provides essay correction service and also give scores on the essay? 

2. And Please suggest some tips & tricks for the Fill in the Blanks (Drop Down type) I am consistently making 2,3 mistakes.


----------



## bssanthosh47

harib said:


> Is there any reliable website that provides essay correction service and also give scores on the essay?


There are plenty , but the best one around as per many reviews is listed below 

E2 Language provides you help and services and online coaching at a cost if you really need it .

Just search for E2 on youtube and check out the videos in their channel . Still if you feel you need personal coaching you can check out their packages .

I would suggest practice, practice & practice instead of spending money on coaching. their free videos are more than enough to hit the bulls eye 

Cheers
Santhosh

PS:I am not promoting anyone to buy packages but just sharing what i know


----------



## parthibanrey

Take 1 more mock and then decide.



swadiarujuta said:


> Today I gave scored PTE mock on Pearson website and my was as below. My target is 79+. I was planning to give test to give live in weekend but now confused.
> Can anyone help.
> Also faced lot of server problem during test due to which I completely missed 1 retell lecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Try Pteutorial.com they give 10 free unscored mock when you download app


pbzie_0914 said:


> Already frustrated it's my 3rd take already, can you please give me some advise? Or free mock exam links? Need 80 for reading and speaking area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126

dipanshub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been relatively silent user of this group and I have been waiting for this moment for a very long time. It gives me immense joy to share with everyone that I have cleared the PTE with superior English.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and motivation emails. Hopefully, after this I would be receiving an invitation soon and embark on "J2A" (Journey To Australia).
> 
> Code: 263111
> PTE - L/R/S/W - 81/80/90/81.


Sir,
Please share your experience what you have learned after hard work.


----------



## aussiedream87

swadiarujuta said:


> Try Pteutorial.com they give 10 free unscored mock when you download app
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would recommend Pearson material or the McMillan materials. Reason being the mock tests given as free are not exam materials


----------



## harib

Hello Members Please share some strategies for solving fill in the blanks "DROP DOWN". I am having trouble solving them. Thanks


----------



## ajay_ghale

ozzzy said:


> Guys and Lads,
> 
> Anything to the spoken part, BE fluent, and grammatically correct, do not focus that much on content, I am sure you can make even mistake, we are not experts in economy, weather, tourism arrivals... say whatever pops up to your mind.
> 
> Keep talking, keep mentioning key features...
> 
> Intro, highest and lowest points, trends, and then very simple conclusion..
> 
> Believe me I am not a native speaker, if I can do it everybody in this forum can do it.


Hi ozzzy,

I gave PTE yesterday. I even took a printout of your page and kept on reading on london tube 

I found your tips very helpful, I was struggling in speaking since last 3 attempts and this time I got whooping 85 in speaking, credit goes to you.

My score in y'days test is : 80/78/85/81
Missed out by one point in Reading, where I got 80+ in my all previous attempts, some bad luck yesterday.

However, I wanted to thank you and let other members know that your tips worked for me and I intend to follow them in my next attempt as well.

Cheers.


----------



## ozzzy

Hi,

Something like this... Again you need to decide your OWN template, 

INTRO : 

Nowadays, the TOPIC became a center of heated debate among XYZ... While a lot of believe/emphasize/consider.. that ONE SIDE of IDEA is more ... other side considers it has got more negative sides... This essay will elaborate both sides of the idea, thus arrive to a logical conclusion.

First of all, it is mandatory/essential ... IDEA 1 (put a general statement). Undoubtedly, ... explain the IDEA 1 a little bit more. For instance/example ... give a simple example, really simple. Clearly, IDEA 1 is ? make a intermediate conclusion. 

3rd paragraph (do as above, this time opposite side of idea)... 

This essay analyzed both sides of the IDEA. Although 1st side has got advantages, ... 2nd side is also ... I ultimately, believe that ... 

Alternatively, make smooth transitions, 

Sentences should be 10-15 words, make a nice combination of adverbs, articles,... 

Avoid passive sentence.

You can also use E2 language structure 

use the pros-cons approach for all essays, I had the essay type "how much do you agree style" so use advantages-disadvantages style... 

Template should just speed you up, I wrote in 10 mins, and made proofreading for 5-10 mins... 

Good luck. 



harib said:


> Thanks. Did you used any template for Writing essay? If yes can you share that please?
> 
> P.s I apologize for asking so many questions


----------



## ozzzy

I trust you will do great, 

One advise, really go to the exam relaxed, I was like ".. it", if I mess up, it is just 300$, I will not burn my brain, 

with that I became very calm and knocked all reading parts one by one... 

Remember stress makes your mind confused. 



ajay_ghale said:


> Hi ozzzy,
> 
> I gave PTE yesterday. I even took a printout of your page and kept on reading on london tube
> 
> I found your tips very helpful, I was struggling in speaking since last 3 attempts and this time I got whooping 85 in speaking, credit goes to you.
> 
> My score in y'days test is : 80/78/85/81
> Missed out by one point in Reading, where I got 80+ in my all previous attempts, some bad luck yesterday.
> 
> However, I wanted to thank you and let other members know that your tips worked for me and I intend to follow them in my next attempt as well.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## majjji

Congrats to all those who have achieved superior score recently. Best of luck for your future journey. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay24

kfarid313 said:


> Hi Friend,
> The image is quite blurry. Can you please upload a clear pic again? Appreciate your help.
> Thanks.


Hey,
Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I will try to upload it again and hopefully, it's clearer.


----------



## dspdsp

ajay_ghale said:


> Hi ozzzy,
> 
> I gave PTE yesterday. I even took a printout of your page and kept on reading on london tube
> 
> I found your tips very helpful, I was struggling in speaking since last 3 attempts and this time I got whooping 85 in speaking, credit goes to you.
> 
> My score in y'days test is : 80/78/85/81
> Missed out by one point in Reading, where I got 80+ in my all previous attempts, some bad luck yesterday.
> 
> However, I wanted to thank you and let other members know that your tips worked for me and I intend to follow them in my next attempt as well.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Ajay which centre in London?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale

dspdsp said:


> Hi Ajay which centre in London?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Holborn one.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## harib

Do we have to avoid using passive voice sentences in PTE Essay Writing? As, I always write the sentence in passive voice.


----------



## JG

harib said:


> Do we have to avoid using passive voice sentences in PTE Essay Writing? As, I always write the sentence in passive voice.


There is no such marking criteria in PTE exam.


----------



## ozzzy

Mauritz, my experience

during read-aloud i squeezed 2-3 times the word
during describe image, I was cut 2-3 times
during re-tell lecture, i messed up couple of details
during one word answer I could not know "light house" yes, i missed this !!! 

I yet got 90

So here is what I propose to you and all my fellow forum members,

Focus on Fluency, it should be as if you TALK something on that you are damn sure, with the problem you ran out of time, no hesitations, just GO GO GO, do not stop
35-40 seconds with me did not matter, if you can make it happen in 35 secs, do it, I could not manage it, 

Read aloud, you have to know how to read, do not read like robot, read it with chunks, I do not say I read like a poet, but give some emotion, it is no different than you speak your own language, 

Remember KEEP simple, none of us here (expect some minority) are native speakers, we were not raised with lullabies, we did not curse and yell to our friends in English, so our mind works in other language, we have a time gap, 

DO NOT make a GRAMMAR, SPELLING mistake, just be simple as much as possible but avoid these... 

looking to your R/L/W scores you are close to achieve 79+

and I mean it... 

Good luck!



mauritz.erick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took the test yesterday and my scores are:
> L: 77
> R: 84
> S: 69
> W: 85
> 
> With Oral fluency: 66 and Pronunciations: 51
> 
> I always have problem in my speaking and would like to ask question to you guys.
> 
> For read aloud, do you guys keep on talking without any stops?
> 
> When you guys do Describe Image and Retell Lecture, do you guys talk until 40 seconds or 35 seconds and click the next button?
> 
> Also, how do you guys tackle repeat sentence if you missed out some words?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Mauritz


----------



## ozzzy

yes avoid, it should not more than 10-15% of your overall sentences.



harib said:


> Do we have to avoid using passive voice sentences in PTE Essay Writing? As, I always write the sentence in passive voice.


----------



## ozzzy

Coherence, Writing Discourse, ... these are all impacted due to passive voice. I rather prefer simple sentences comparing to complex passives



josygeorge000 said:


> There is no such marking criteria in PTE exam.


----------



## JG

harib said:


> Hello Members Please share some strategies for solving fill in the blanks "DROP DOWN". I am having trouble solving them. Thanks


If your reading need improvement = read any international newspaper on their website.
Please follow the list below.
The New York Times(Look for the student subscription option for free reading for more than 20 articles a month).
ScienceDaily- Free to read.
Read aloud every day and whenever you see a new word look in the dictionary and write it down, refer to it for 2 or 3 days in a row. Firstly, you might seem it as difficult, but believe me, you will see the magic in the exam after doing this for 2 or 3 weeks.16 Questions average 32 minutes total.


----------



## JG

ozzzy said:


> Coherence, Writing Discourse, ... these are all impacted due to passive voice. I rather prefer simple sentences comparing to complex passives


I dont know I used a lot of passive voice sentences, still got 90.


----------



## dragonqn

Finally got my desired scores with overall : 90 in my 5th attempt


----------



## JG

dragonqn said:


> Finally got my desired scores with overall : 90 in my 5th attempt


Congrats. are u pro or non pro?


----------



## JG

harib said:


> Do we have to avoid using passive voice sentences in PTE Essay Writing? As, I always write the sentence in passive voice.


Whatever you write just to make sure you are writing it with correct grammar and correct spelling and in a meaningful coherent way. :amen:


----------



## dragonqn

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats. are u pro or non pro?


what is pro or non pro?


----------



## JG

dragonqn said:


> what is pro or non pro?


what is your anzco code?


----------



## dragonqn

josygeorge000 said:


> what is your anzco code?


261312


----------



## JG

You are a pro rata. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## dragonqn

josygeorge000 said:


> You are a pro rata. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Thanks for the info... any advantages or disadvantages with this ? Sorry might be very basic .... unaware of this.


----------



## JG

dragonqn said:


> Thanks for the info... any advantages or disadvantages with this ? Sorry might be very basic .... unaware of this.


Yes, there is a disadvantage in getting to a pro rata occupation. Basically the pro rata most occupations stay at 75 points for an invite. If you are a pro rata and your cutoff is 75 right now and you are putting skillselect with 70 now your waiting time can be almost one year also may be more than that.


----------



## sujesh25

sujesh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PTE results for my first attempt. Overall 77.
> 
> L76-R83-S83-W76
> 
> Please let me know when should i retake my exam. My desired score is 79+ in each skills. Suggestions would be appreciate ciated.


Hi All,

I got my desired score of 79+ with overall 87.

Thank you all for the suggestions and various posts which helped me. 

All the best to others who are preparing for the exam!!


----------



## sujesh25

dragonqn said:


> Finally got my desired scores with overall : 90 in my 5th attempt


Congrats!!!


----------



## Marites_47

Hi, anyone here had experienced very low score in speaking? Took the exam and got 44 in OF and 18 in Pronunciation. What seems to be the issue here? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## ajay_ghale

Marites_47 said:


> Hi, anyone here had experienced very low score in speaking? Took the exam and got 44 in OF and 18 in Pronunciation. What seems to be the issue here? Please advise. Thanks


I have appeared for PTE 4 times and my speaking score has been quite low in initial attempts but I have seen it improving and in the latest attempt I managed to reach 85 in speaking.

Here is some of the advice I followed (given by ozzzy and abhijeet_braich) -

1. Do not worry about content too much in DI and Retell lecture.
2. Use templates and learn how to use them efficiently.
3. Pauses eat up your speaking score big time, so just continue speaking about the topic and you will be fine.
4. Try to maintain the same flow throughout the reading section. Maintain same speed of speech in Read Aloud, DI and Retell lecture. As speaking score is measured as a whole.
5. Stress on important words while speaking and lower down stress while reaching the end of the sentence.


Cheers.


----------



## swadiarujuta

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, there is a disadvantage in getting to a pro rata occupation. Basically the pro rata most occupations stay at 75 points for an invite. If you are a pro rata and your cutoff is 75 right now and you are putting skillselect with 70 now your waiting time can be almost one year also may be more than that.


What is the other way of filling EOI?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cm1212

Recently I took the PTE exam and there was a technical issue at the center. Initially, the Mic wasn't working so changed it, 2nd Mic wasn't capturing my voice and 2 times during RA and DI the recording after 3 seconds showed as Recorded while I was actually speaking.

Then the machine was changed and I started where I left again, this time on the new machine same thing happened I think twice once during DI and RL. They created a case allocated me 4 extra minutes. Then everything on the technical side was OK. But I lost my concentration and confidence in what was it going to be the result.

Very next morning I called them, they asked me to wait for 5 business days, I thought the results would be delayed due to this reason but to my surprise got the result next day late evening. Of course low scores. 

My question is whatz the use of creating the case?


----------



## aqeel.ahmd

Hello


----------



## derik2020

cm1212 said:


> Recently I took the PTE exam and there was a technical issue at the center. Initially, the Mic wasn't working so changed it, 2nd Mic wasn't capturing my voice and 2 times during RA and DI the recording after 3 seconds showed as Recorded while I was actually speaking.
> 
> Then the machine was changed and I started where I left again, this time on the new machine same thing happened I think twice once during DI and RL. They created a case allocated me 4 extra minutes. Then everything on the technical side was OK. But I lost my concentration and confidence in what was it going to be the result.
> 
> Very next morning I called them, they asked me to wait for 5 business days, I thought the results would be delayed due to this reason but to my surprise got the result next day late evening. Of course low scores.
> 
> My question is whatz the use of creating the case?


*Yes, sad to hear that. You can either talk Pearson customer service (via email) and try to get a refund(not guaranteed) or simply call it a bad day and get ready for a new attempt with a different exam center. When I was doing my exam, there were days that the computer froze, luckily before the exam starts. Then the invigilator restarted the machine and everything went well after that. You know, there are bad days and lucky days that you cannot control, especially when on a computerized exam.*


----------



## harib

Hello GUYS! Could you please suggest when is the right time to take the mock test I have been studying from the past 1 month and I still think I am not ready for the mock. I make some mistakes in Fill in the blanks and Multiple choice questions when practicing online. Usually 3 are correct from 5 questions.


----------



## mahboob757

harib said:


> Hello GUYS! Could you please suggest when is the right time to take the mock test I have been studying from the past 1 month and I still think I am not ready for the mock. I make some mistakes in Fill in the blanks and Multiple choice questions when practicing online. Usually 3 are correct from 5 questions.


Get some more practice at ptestudy.com, if you'd like to.


----------



## cm1212

Dear Derik,

Yes, certainly it was a bad day. I have written them a polite email lets wait for the reply. Hope they take a good decision:fingerscrossed:

I think they should have restarted the whole exam again that would be a genuine work from them rather starting the test from the middle again.




derik2020 said:


> *Yes, sad to hear that. You can either talk Pearson customer service (via email) and try to get a refund(not guaranteed) or simply call it a bad day and get ready for a new attempt with a different exam center. When I was doing my exam, there were days that the computer froze, luckily before the exam starts. Then the invigilator restarted the machine and everything went well after that. You know, there are bad days and lucky days that you cannot control, especially when on a computerized exam.*


----------



## harib

mahboob757 said:


> Get some more practice at ptestudy.com, if you'd like to.


Yeah I am practicing daily from ptestudy.com


----------



## mahboob757

harib said:


> Yeah I am practicing daily from ptestudy.com


There is some free practice stuff on youtube as well, for Repeat Sentences and Write from Dictation. Check that out as well. And for Read Aloud, you can read pretty much anything, have somebody listen to you when you're reading or try to record the audio, save on google drive, send the link here and hopefully someone can analyze it for you.


----------



## kamranhayat

Dear brothers i have PTE exam in dubai on 1 oct after 2 days.Please tell me the best position for mic. Above nose or near to chin 2 fingers away?please respond soon i will be waiting.
Regards


----------



## JG

kamranhayat said:


> Dear brothers i have PTE exam in dubai on 1 oct after 2 days.Please tell me the best position for mic. Above nose or near to chin 2 fingers away?please respond soon i will be waiting.
> Regards


Below chin so that your breathing sounds do not get interfered.


----------



## kodaan28

josygeorge000 said:


> Below chin so that your breathing sounds do not get interfered.


It depends on person to person, I used above nose technique and it went well, on the other hand most people says should be in front of chin or below, just figure out what works best for you!! Try different positions and record your voice and listen to the recording and choose one which you feel have minimum breathing noise.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

Hi

I did above my nose
Scored 90/90/90


----------



## harib

kamranhayat said:


> Dear brothers i have PTE exam in dubai on 1 oct after 2 days.Please tell me the best position for mic. Above nose or near to chin 2 fingers away?please respond soon i will be waiting.
> Regards


Best of Luck for the exam Bro. Do share your experience afterwards, as I will also appear for the PTE exam in Dubai after a couple of days. Thanks.


----------



## swadiarujuta

harib said:


> Best of Luck for the exam Bro. Do share your experience afterwards, as I will also appear for the PTE exam in Dubai after a couple of days. Thanks.


No one planning on Abu Dhabi?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

swadiarujuta said:


> No one planning on Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Is there a centre on Abu Dhabi?


----------



## swadiarujuta

josygeorge000 said:


> Is there a centre on Abu Dhabi?


Yes there is one centre in Abu Dhabi









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

swadiarujuta said:


> Yes there is one centre in Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would rather prefer tepth in Dubai, because of large space availability and lesser people.


----------



## swadiarujuta

josygeorge000 said:


> I would rather prefer tepth in Dubai, because of large space availability and lesser people.


Ok lemme check

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

josygeorge000 said:


> I would rather prefer tepth in Dubai, because of large space availability and lesser people.


You got visa invitation?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

swadiarujuta said:


> You got visa invitation?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not till now.layball:


----------



## Adam1618

kamranhayat said:


> Dear brothers i have PTE exam in dubai on 1 oct after 2 days.Please tell me the best position for mic. Above nose or near to chin 2 fingers away?please respond soon i will be waiting.
> Regards


Between nose and mouth.


----------



## amusa

Is there any difference if I choose reason for taking the exam as 'study' instead of choosing 'skilled migration'?

Are the exam questions for study more difficult than the migration exam? 

Please help.


----------



## intruder_

Its of no relevance as to what you answer, my response was also "skilled migration" and the difficulty of the question wasn't certainly dependent on that. IMHO proficiency in the language, understanding of the exam and practice, which is the key to achieving desired score on PTE.

Hope it helps.


amusa said:


> Is there any difference if I choose reason for taking the exam as 'study' instead of choosing 'skilled migration'?
> 
> Are the exam questions for study more difficult than the migration exam?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## amusa

intruder_ said:


> Its of no relevance as to what you answer, my response was also "skilled migration" and the difficulty of the question wasn't certainly dependent on that. IMHO once proficiency in the language, understanding of the exam and practice, which is the key to achieving desired score on PTE.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks.

I just saw on SA website that my occupation is now on Low Availability and the English test requirement has changed to Proficient plus or Superior whereas I have Proficient English result in my PTE.

I'm so worried that I have to write the test again. I will have to resume preparation in order to get at least a 73 or 79+, even though I'm still waiting for my assessment outcome.


----------



## JG

amusa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just saw on SA website that my occupation is now on Low Availability and the English test requirement has changed to Proficient plus or Superior whereas I have Proficient English result in my PTE.
> 
> I'm so worried that I have to write the test again. I will have to resume preparation in order to get at least a 73 or 79+, even though I'm still waiting for my assessment outcome.


Do it again.


----------



## harib

Hello Guys! Please share some tips for Re-tell lecture. Moreover, seniors please tell me how much does the content matters in Re-tell? And if I am fluent with correct grammar can I score well in this section? Thanks.


----------



## samp365

Hi... Below is my PTE Scored Test A.. Any suggestions for improvements.. I wrote this exam in around 65-70% of the time.. Looks like I had to do a lot of proof reading after writing..


----------



## ihaleem9

Hey all, did anything change in PTE? Two of my friends wrote exams in this past week and both didn't get 79+. Their English very good. One of their's IELTS was impressive (8+ except in 1 module) but unfortunately didn't get required scores in PTE.

A few weeks back, I got email from PTE asking for my IELTS scores. I did not send but I see their intent.

I had a doubt when they asked this. I guessed that they're going to make scoring tough. Atleast tougher than before. And my guess seems right looking at my friends scores.


----------



## intruder_

ihaleem9 said:


> Hey all, did anything change in PTE? Two of my friends wrote exams in this past week and both didn't get 79+. Their English very good. One of their's IELTS was impressive (8+ except in 1 module) but unfortunately didn't get required scores in PTE.
> 
> A few weeks back, I got email from PTE asking for my IELTS scores. I did not send but I see their intent.
> 
> I had a doubt when they asked this. I guessed that they're going to make scoring tough. Atleast tougher than before. And my guess seems right looking at my friends scores.


Strange but why would Pearson ask for scores in other examinations, they shouldn't ask for it if at all. Do you mind sharing the details of email address from which the request was sent to you?


----------



## samp365

harib said:


> Hello Guys! Please share some tips for Re-tell lecture. Moreover, seniors please tell me how much does the content matters in Re-tell? And if I am fluent with correct grammar can I score well in this section? Thanks.


You can use the below template

Re-Tell Lecture

• The lecture is about ...... / The speaker was discussing about ...... / The speaker throws some light on... / The lecturer provides brief information about....
• First and foremost point mentioned by the speaker .....
• Secondly he said....
• Finally he concluded by saying...
• The lecture gives very insightful information about..../ The central idea of the lecture was to explain ...


Thanks,
Sam


----------



## prakshil

*Write From dictation - word count*

What would be the general word count for write from dictation in PTE exam, does it stays around 10- 12 word? Can someone answer based on their real exam experience?


----------



## ozzzy

Hi,

See my previous posts I got 90 overall and all except 89 in Listening (I messed in one word answers)

Regards


----------



## samp365

Hi,

Is the order of the questions in PTE always the same? Especially for Reading, I want to plan for time management and this will help me a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## majjji

samp365 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the order of the questions in PTE always the same? Especially for Reading, I want to plan for time management and this will help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks.


No. It's different. So, always train your brain to attempt any kind of question in reading. In mock ups, you would normally come up with MC-CSA/CMA but in real exam, it's not the case. So, practice well. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

For reading,

The majority of points are with fill in the blanks & select from, one of them have even a high impact over writing !! So spare 3 min per each of these tasks,

One answer solution maximum 1 minute !!! It is graded very low, multiple choices 1.5 min identify 2 answers move on, paragraph maybe 2-2.5 minute...

Get yourself ready with mock-ups and manage time properly in reading.

For your info I finished before the time limit, overall I had 15 tasks 32 questions...


----------



## anita11

*Please guide me with this*

Hi friends,
I got my PTE score yesterday. I was aiming for 79+, but this is what I got
(L,R,S,W)-79,66,64,77

Grammar - 62
Oral Fluency - 66
Pronunciation - 38
Spelling 64
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 84

Now, whats surprising here is the speaking score. I am not that bad at speaking and scored much higher(79) in PTE official mock tests. I am not able to understand what went wrong in actual PTE exam ? Why my pronunciation score is so low? Can this be a microphone issue? Should I apply for re-assessment? Or I am seriously doing something wrong in speaking. Please guide me with some tips on how to score 79+ 

PTE official Mock test B result:
(L,R,S,W) = 77,61,79,67

Grammar 42
Oral Fluency 83
Pronunciation 52
Spelling 73
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 45


----------



## minaando

anita11 said:


> Hi friends,
> I got my PTE score yesterday. I was aiming for 79+, but this is what I got
> (L,R,S,W)-79,66,64,77
> 
> Grammar - 62
> Oral Fluency - 66
> Pronunciation - 38
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 84
> 
> Now, whats surprising here is the speaking score. I am not that bad at speaking and scored much higher(79) in PTE official mock tests. I am not able to understand what went wrong in actual PTE exam ? Why my pronunciation score is so low? Can this be a microphone issue? Should I apply for re-assessment? Or I am seriously doing something wrong in speaking. Please guide me with some tips on how to score 79+
> 
> PTE official Mock test B result:
> (L,R,S,W) = 77,61,79,67
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 83
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 45


I have the same issue as yours. In 3 official mock tests, I scored 82-82-78 for speaking, and my fluency was always > 85. But in the real exam, I only got 64 for speaking with 63 fluency. So disappointed because I managed to get 90 R, 86W, short of 1 point for listening due to bad speaking.


----------



## anita11

minaando said:


> I have the same issue as yours. In 3 official mock tests, I scored 82-82-78 for speaking, and my fluency was always > 85. But in the real exam, I only got 64 for speaking with 63 fluency. So disappointed because I managed to get 90 R, 86W, short of 1 point for listening due to bad speaking.


When did you take the exam and how are you preparing for it right now?


----------



## minaando

anita11 said:


> When did you take the exam and how are you preparing for it right now?


I took the exam last Wednesday, I spent most of the time to practice for Read aloud, Repeat Sentence, Reading FIB and Write from dictation. I used the materials from the ptestudy.net website.


----------



## harib

Hello Everyone! Today I came across some Write from Dictation questions and there were some contractions used. Is it normal? Do we have to use contractions in Write from dictation? Thanks.


----------



## vineet82

Hi guys, got my PTE score. Scored 88 in S, 90 in the rest (L, R and W). Overall 90


----------



## srb10139

Dear experts,

For repeat Sentence, If I can't catch all the words, then how should I fluently deliver the sentence, by guessing the words & making up with my own words?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my H60-L12 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

Just skip the words that you couldn't listen properly. Alternatively, just fake it, i.e. make a sound that was similar to the word that you couldn't listen.


----------



## SG

vineet82 said:


> Hi guys, got my PTE score. Scored 88 in S, 90 in the rest (L, R and W). Overall 90


Congratulations Vineet :clap2::clap2:


----------



## vineet82

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations Vineet :clap2::clap2:


Thanks Shekhar.


----------



## ozzzy

congrats vineet


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Experts ,

I have done the exam but coudn't reach my target 65. Can anyone of you advice which sections I was lacking skills ? (Ex: Repeat sentence,Re tell lecture ,Describe image etc )

My next attempt would be in three weeks time.

Communicative skills 
.........................
Listening 59
Reading 66
Speaking 63
Writing 64

Enabling skills 
.........................
Grammer 71
Oral Fluency 55
Pronunciation 62
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 68
Written Discourse 81


Thanks in advance .


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

I am preparing for PTE after 6 months, want to know if there are any changes in it. Please let me know if anyone has appeared recently.


----------



## swadiarujuta

Hi all ,
Can someone help...
I wanted to know does giving Pearson scored practice test help?
I mean are the results of mock comparable with real one?
Because in other thread I observed that different view.
How many of you have given paid Pearson practice test A or B or C. please share your experiences between these test and the real one

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

vineet82 said:


> Hi guys, got my PTE score. Scored 88 in S, 90 in the rest (L, R and W). Overall 90


Did you try Pearson score practice test before the real one?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayge

swadiarujuta said:


> Did you try Pearson score practice test before the real one?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not the Mock test, but quite the real one


----------



## swadiarujuta

I am not getting score above 65in my mock and my target is 79+ ... But I feel I m ready for real one as I have practice a lot from e2language material and ptestudy.com

Not sure what to do:-(


vinayge said:


> Not the Mock test, but quite the real one


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

Scan posts here...
I did 68 & 69 in mock-up, got 90 in real
You may find lots of advises from fellow members which got 90s


----------



## vineet82

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> I have done the exam but coudn't reach my target 65. Can anyone of you advice which sections I was lacking skills ? (Ex: Repeat sentence,Re tell lecture ,Describe image etc )
> 
> My next attempt would be in three weeks time.
> 
> Communicative skills
> .........................
> Listening 59
> Reading 66
> Speaking 63
> Writing 64
> 
> Enabling skills
> .........................
> Grammer 71
> Oral Fluency 55
> Pronunciation 62
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 68
> Written Discourse 81
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .


Hey Robin,

You scored low in listening and quite low in spelling. It seems you did poorly in "Write from dictation". Work on your spelling, that should lead to a meaningful improvement in your score.

All the best.


----------



## swadiarujuta

ozzzy said:


> Scan posts here...
> I did 68 & 69 in mock-up, got 90 in real
> You may find lots of advises from fellow members which got 90s


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harib

Please suggest should I use mobile hands free or proper head phones for the mock test?
P.s please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## intruder_

swadiarujuta said:


> I am not getting score above 65in my mock and my target is 79+ ... But I feel I m ready for real one as I have practice a lot from e2language material and ptestudy.com
> 
> Not sure what to do:-(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I did all three mock tests and scored well below my final score of 90, you should appear for the exam if you have confidence on understanding of the exam pattern, have practiced enough for each type of question.


----------



## swadiarujuta

Thanks for your words.


intruder_ said:


> I did all three mock tests and scored well below my final score of 90, you should appear for the exam if you have confidence on understanding of the exam pattern, have practiced enough for each type of question.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

harib said:


> Please suggest should I use mobile hands free or proper head phones for the mock test?
> P.s please share your experience. Thanks




Hey Harib, you are over-analysing and perhaps stressing too much. Just take it easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harib

Hello Members! I hope you all will be fine. I recently took my first mock test and got my result. Seniors please guide me where I am making mistakes and please tell me the areas that I need to improve. My scores are as follows:

L: 75
S: 76
W: 78
R: 65 

Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 30
Spelling: 90
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 90

P.S Reading was the toughest that I have ever encountered.


----------



## mahboob757

harib said:


> Hello Members! I hope you all will be fine. I recently took my first mock test and got my result. Seniors please guide me where I am making mistakes and please tell me the areas that I need to improve. My scores are as follows:
> 
> L: 75
> S: 76
> W: 78
> R: 65
> 
> Grammar: 67
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 30
> Spelling: 90
> Vocabulary: 79
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> P.S Reading was the toughest that I have ever encountered.


Hi,

Reading, you'll need more practice,you can find that on ptestudy.com. One issue that I had in Reading was with Time Management, because of the Fill in the Blanks (2 types of them) and Re-Order sentences. I spent more time on Re-Order sentences, and had to complete each Fill in the blank in or a little over 1 min. You should keep a watch on the Clock, and lots of practice will definitely help you.


----------



## sandu

Can anyone have idea on speech to text software's. Is google speech auto correct our words?
I have a problem in speaking. Most of the time Dictation.io does not capture all my word, but google speech does. Is that because of auto correcting? 
Please advice


----------



## Robin_Hood

vineet82 said:


> Hey Robin,
> 
> You scored low in listening and quite low in spelling. It seems you did poorly in "Write from dictation". Work on your spelling, that should lead to a meaningful improvement in your score.
> 
> All the best.



Thank you very much !!! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Robin_Hood

vineet82 said:


> Hi guys, got my PTE score. Scored 88 in S, 90 in the rest (L, R and W). Overall 90


Congratulations Vineet !


----------



## harib

mahboob757 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Reading, you'll need more practice,you can find that on ptestudy.com. One issue that I had in Reading was with Time Management, because of the Fill in the Blanks (2 types of them) and Re-Order sentences. I spent more time on Re-Order sentences, and had to complete each Fill in the blank in or a little over 1 min. You should keep a watch on the Clock, and lots of practice will definitely help you.


Thanks. I don't know why I scored less in pronunciation. Even though I spoke every word clearly and correctly. Do you know the reason behind it?


----------



## vineet82

Robin_Hood said:


> Congratulations Vineet !




Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWondering

Robin_Hood said:


> Congratulations Vineet !





vineet82 said:


> Just skip the words that you couldn't listen properly. Alternatively, just fake it, i.e. make a sound that was similar to the word that you couldn't listen.


I am planning to appear for PTE in a month, I am aiming for 80.

I have very poor score in reading sections multiple answers and reorder paragraphs, can ypu please give some.tips how to overcome feom here.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

TomWondering said:


> I am planning to appear for PTE in a month, I am aiming for 80.
> 
> I have very poor score in reading sections multiple answers and reorder paragraphs, can ypu please give some.tips how to overcome feom here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Hi Tom, check out the videos by E2 Language. Neither of these (Multiple choice multiple answers, Reorder paragraphs) require fluency or pronunciation or vocabulary or grammar. Both are essentially "logical reasoning". So just focus on understanding the idea that is being communicated and think about how you would speak the same in a coherent manner.

All the best!


----------



## jimmyyangddk

Hi guys,

Need someone to clear my confusion.

I did few PTE official mock tests and I were able to score around 85-90 each time in speaking with fluency around 87.
I also did 2 tests recently, I have a speaking score of 65 in 1st test (I had the technique issue with my headphone during the test). Tried 2nd test, expected to get higher score in speaking as I did everything quite good and did in the similar way as I did for my mock test, but I were only able to score 67 this time.

My score breakdown below:
L: 81
R:90
S:67
W:90

Gr:81
OF:71
Pro:60
Spell:90
Vocab:79
WD:90

I was confused what was going wrong during the test in the speaking session. I were able to repeat more than 90% in repeat sentence, as well as retell lecture and other speaking sessions. However, still don't understand why. 

I was thinking maybe due to the position of the mics? I put the mics parallel with my nose (FYI).

Not sure anyone has experienced this kind of situation before.


----------



## ozzzy

Very weird as we usually get lower in mock-up wnd higher in real,

I did microphone above my nose to eliminate noise

Best


----------



## vineet82

jimmyyangddk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need someone to clear my confusion.
> 
> I did few PTE official mock tests and I were able to score around 85-90 each time in speaking with fluency around 87.
> I also did 2 tests recently, I have a speaking score of 65 in 1st test (I had the technique issue with my headphone during the test). Tried 2nd test, expected to get higher score in speaking as I did everything quite good and did in the similar way as I did for my mock test, but I were only able to score 67 this time.
> 
> My score breakdown below:
> L: 81
> R:90
> S:67
> W:90
> 
> Gr:81
> OF:71
> Pro:60
> Spell:90
> Vocab:79
> WD:90
> 
> I was confused what was going wrong during the test in the speaking session. I were able to repeat more than 90% in repeat sentence, as well as retell lecture and other speaking sessions. However, still don't understand why.
> 
> I was thinking maybe due to the position of the mics? I put the mics parallel with my nose (FYI).
> 
> Not sure anyone has experienced this kind of situation before.




Pronunciation is the reason it seems.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyyangddk

vineet82 said:


> Pronunciation is the reason it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same, but, after look at the mock tests again, my pronunciation was also around 60


----------



## vineet82

jimmyyangddk said:


> I was thinking the same, but, after look at the mock tests again, my pronunciation was also around 60




Jimmy, google “44 english sounds”. Also try to place accents as would a native English speaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yashkathuria

Hi Guys,

I missed writing by 2 marks. Can anyone guide me where i went wrong?

Score card:
L90
R82
S90
W77

Enabling score:
G86
O75
P90
S87
V79
W49


----------



## vineet82

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I missed writing by 2 marks. Can anyone guide me where i went wrong?
> 
> Score card:
> L90
> R82
> S90
> W77
> 
> Enabling score:
> G86
> O75
> P90
> S87
> V79
> W49




Written discourse obviously. Did you follow any specific format for your essays? Follow only E2 language videos on youtube, most others are not good.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor

Hi guys, this was my first attempt after 2 years.. My pte got expired so took the exam but this time target was 79+ as u can see couldn't get in listening and writing. What can i do to imrpove my essays n SWT? Apart from more practice and e2 pte videos, what should i do.


----------



## yashkathuria

Hi Vineet82,

Thank you for the reply. I did follow e2 format, but not sure where i went wrong. I also think i am not good at R&W fill in the blank. Can anyone guide where can i find grammar lessons for PTE and sample questions for fill in the blanks?




vineet82 said:


> Written discourse obviously. Did you follow any specific format for your essays? Follow only E2 language videos on youtube, most others are not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Vineet82,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I did follow e2 format, but not sure where i went wrong. I also think i am not good at R&W fill in the blank. Can anyone guide where can i find grammar lessons for PTE and sample questions for fill in the blanks?




Do improve on R&W FiB if you like. But don’t ignore “Written discourse”. That’s where you need to work first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anita11

Hi experts,
I read it somewhere that one needs to repeat the sentence in same tone as question prompt to achieve good score in speaking. I s it true? Could this be the reason behind my low speaking scores.?


----------



## bssanthosh47

anita11 said:


> Hi experts,
> I read it somewhere that one needs to repeat the sentence in same tone as question prompt to achieve good score in speaking. I s it true? Could this be the reason behind my low speaking scores.?


Hi Buddy,

Absolutely not , you need not use the same tone as the speaker . This would be hilarious. lol .

Be natural and speak loudly and be crystal clear and repeat 90% of the sentence , 100% if possible . Place the mic at a suitable distance to avoid any influence of your breathing sound .

All that matters in speaking is your oral fluency and your pron. Be fluent and speak without a break .Strictly dont use filler words like ummm , gmmm hmmm , i think you know what i mean . 

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

TomWondering said:


> I am planning to appear for PTE in a month, I am aiming for 80.
> 
> I have very poor score in reading sections multiple answers and reorder paragraphs, can ypu please give some.tips how to overcome feom here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi ,

All you can do is practice and improve your reasoning ability to find the correct answer.

refer Ptestudy.com for examples to practice from .

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## anita11

Thanks for the reply.
Actually I got 79 in speaking in my mock test, and I was pretty sure that my actual exam went really well and better than mock in speaking. But I got low score 64 in it. So was not sure where I lack behind..



bssanthosh47 said:


> anita11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> I read it somewhere that one needs to repeat the sentence in same tone as question prompt to achieve good score in speaking. I s it true? Could this be the reason behind my low speaking scores.?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Absolutely not , you need not use the same tone as the speaker . This would be hilarious. lol .
> 
> Be natural and speak loudly and be crystal clear and repeat 90% of the sentence , 100% if possible . Place the mic at a suitable distance to avoid any influence of your breathing sound .
> 
> All that matters in speaking is your oral fluency and your pron. Be fluent and speak without a break .Strictly dont use filler words like ummm , gmmm hmmm , i think you know what i mean .
> 
> Kind Regards
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## kdpillai

anita11 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Actually I got 79 in speaking in my mock test, and I was pretty sure that my actual exam went really well and better than mock in speaking. But I got low score 64 in it. So was not sure where I lack behind..


It would be better if you could share the scores...


----------



## anita11

This is my score


anita11 said:


> Hi friends,
> I got my PTE score yesterday. I was aiming for 79+, but this is what I got
> (L,R,S,W)-79,66,64,77
> 
> Grammar - 62
> Oral Fluency - 66
> Pronunciation - 38
> Spelling 64
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 84
> 
> Now, whats surprising here is the speaking score. I am not that bad at speaking and scored much higher(79) in PTE official mock tests. I am not able to understand what went wrong in actual PTE exam ? Why my pronunciation score is so low? Can this be a microphone issue? Should I apply for re-assessment? Or I am seriously doing something wrong in speaking. Please guide me with some tips on how to score 79+
> 
> PTE official Mock test B result:
> (L,R,S,W) = 77,61,79,67
> 
> Grammar 42
> Oral Fluency 83
> Pronunciation 52
> Spelling 73
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 45


----------



## ozzzy

Sorry to hear your negative experience, spoken part is related with other sections, for example if something went wrong with read aloud, it would directly impsct your reading, repeat sentence would directly impact listening... (I missed 2 words, my listening score went down instead of spoken) you can cross check yourself from that.


----------



## kdpillai

anita11 said:


> This is my score


Hi,
thanks for sharing again. 

Even though your written discourse is good. Grammar and spelling pulled down your writing as well as reading scores considerably. pronunciation and oral fluency made your speaking scores lower. 

as correctly pointed out by santosh be clear in your speech. Do not repeat your sentence even if you miss any words in between try to keep a smooth flow. take a deep breath and calm yourself before you speak. your mic position you can adjust during the testing stage. repeat it many times and hear back and unless your satisfied with your speech do not move to the next part.

Try to read your answers for spelling and grammar always as without our knowledge we make mistakes and reading back always help.

I have sent you some pointers in IM for your better understanding.. go through it and if you are comfortable you can use it for the exam.

Thanks


----------



## kdpillai

anita11 said:


> This is my score


Forgot to add. In your mock test even though your pronunciation is low your oral fluency was good which showed a improved result in speaking since both was low in actual test the score was low. 

Again in writing your written discourse and grammar was low in mock and in actual test it improved but spelling made the pulled the marks down.

I hope now you get an idea how the marks are interpreted for each section. 

thanks


----------



## PJmask

Hi guys,

Please advise if Australian immigration takes latest PTE score into account. For example, if I score less on my 2nd test than the first one, can I still claim points for first test score?

Thanks


----------



## kdpillai

PJmask said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please advise if Australian immigration takes latest PTE score into account. For example, if I score less on my 2nd test than the first one, can I still claim points for first test score?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can.


----------



## ozzzy

Sure, just specify which exam in EOI


----------



## fmnawam2

Pls give me some idea for improve this mark up to 58.









Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

fmnawam2 said:


> Pls give me some idea for improve this mark up to 58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Hi, you need to improve "spelling", as well as "grammar". Once you gain the desired level of proficiency in them, then you should move on to "written discourse".


----------



## vineet82

anita11 said:


> Hi experts,
> I read it somewhere that one needs to repeat the sentence in same tone as question prompt to achieve good score in speaking. I s it true? Could this be the reason behind my low speaking scores.?


I don't think it's necessary to do that but I would still advise that you do that, if you can.
1) It doesn't hurt doing it that way.
2) PTE looks for native-like English and it's highly likely that the passage you listen is spoken by a native speaker.

Essentially, all I am trying to say is that why should you bother with a different tone when you can simply repeat in the same tone!


----------



## sydney2go

Hi Experts,

Could you please guide me, this was my second attempt of PTE but still could not get desired score (79+). Also i felt PTE-2 was more difficult than PTE-1, even my scores indicates the same. Any tips will be greatly helpful. 

Reading is my most difficult section and i am not able to manage time as well, please help!

PTE-1 : L-81, R-70, S-89, W-81
PTE-2 : L-74, R-68, S-71, W-78

Is it true that as we give more attempts it gets tougher and tougher?


----------



## vineet82

sydney2go said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you please guide me, this was my second attempt of PTE but still could not get desired score (79+). Also i felt PTE-2 was more difficult than PTE-1, even my scores indicates the same. Any tips will be greatly helpful.
> 
> Reading is my most difficult section and i am not able to manage time as well, please help!
> 
> PTE-1 : L-81, R-70, S-89, W-81
> PTE-2 : L-74, R-68, S-71, W-78
> 
> Is it true that as we give more attempts it gets tougher and tougher?


If you post the entire score card carrying scores for all areas then someone could help you identify the areas of improvement and offer specific suggestions.


----------



## Antonyc11

I finally achieved my desired score with overall 90, and I want to share some tips in here, especially for those who are missing 5 - 6 points in Listening and Writing.

1.	Spelling is important – use spelling website to help you improve your spelling, I recommend AAA spell dot com.

2.	Summarise spoken test is crucial in determining your writing and listening score– you must read and understand all topics and remember keywords of all repeated questions. You can get a complete question bank from different paid sources. My recommendation is MYPTE. 

Good luck to all, I now understand why people say study hard is the key to success in PTE.


----------



## HarryTran

Hi everyone

I really need help. I took the PTE exam for the first time after doing 3 mock tests and I had terrible speaking score which was much better in the mock tests.

In my three mock tests my scores are as follow:
L/R/S/W 
77/74/90/77
75/88/80/79
76/90/76/81

However, in my real test the scores are:
83/81/43/90 with only 10 marks for pronunciation and 46 for oral fluency which were from 50-70 for pronunciation and 90 all the way for oral fluency in the mock tests.

Can anybody suggest what I should do in this situation? I am desperate now, PTE is my last recourse, it has to work or nothing else.


----------



## vineet82

HarryTran said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I really need help. I took the PTE exam for the first time after doing 3 mock tests and I had terrible speaking score which was much better in the mock tests.
> 
> In my three mock tests my scores are as follow:
> L/R/S/W
> 77/74/90/77
> 75/88/80/79
> 76/90/76/81
> 
> However, in my real test the scores are:
> 83/81/43/90 with only 10 marks for pronunciation and 46 for oral fluency which were from 50-70 for pronunciation and 90 all the way for oral fluency in the mock tests.
> 
> Can anybody suggest what I should do in this situation? I am desperate now, PTE is my last recourse, it has to work or nothing else.



Hey Harry, fall from 90 to 46 looks weird indeed. I haven't heard you speak so can't comment on the pronunciation score but I'd imagine it shouldn't be so bad. Maybe you should speak with the test center guys to confirm there was no technical issue.


----------



## HarryTran

vineet82 said:


> Hey Harry, fall from 90 to 46 looks weird indeed. I haven't heard you speak so can't comment on the pronunciation score but I'd imagine it shouldn't be so bad. Maybe you should speak with the test center guys to confirm there was no technical issue.


Thank you, I checked with Pearson, it might take them a week to have an answer. Meanwhile, I suspected some issues such as mic position and technical glitch.

If you know people who have had the same problem, I would happy to hear their reasons. And if those reasons are something that can work on, I should start working on them from now.

Best regards


----------



## vineet82

HarryTran said:


> Thank you, I checked with Pearson, it might take them a week to have an answer. Meanwhile, I suspected some issues such as mic position and technical glitch.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know people who have had the same problem, I would happy to hear their reasons. And if those reasons are something that can work on, I should start working on them from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards




Very unfortunate if it turns out to be a technical issue. While you wait for them to check things on their end, do keep improving your language skills. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Hey guys I need urgent help.
I gave PTE yesterday. N luckily I was the only candidate to appear for exam at that centre .. so there was no disturbance also. N as far as I thought I spoke very fluently n confidential.
only in last 1 retell lecture my last 2 words got cut. I missed the track on timer. 

I need to get 79+ before 15th do need to appear again please help me on which tasks I need to practice more.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

antonychan11 said:


> I finally achieved my desired score with overall 90, and I want to share some tips in here, especially for those who are missing 5 - 6 points in Listening and Writing.
> 
> 1.Spelling is important – use spelling website to help you improve your spelling, I recommend AAA spell dot com.
> 
> 2.Summarise spoken test is crucial in determining your writing and listening score– you must read and understand all topics and remember keywords of all repeated questions. You can get a complete question bank from different paid sources. My recommendation is MYPTE.
> 
> Good luck to all, I now understand why people say study hard is the key to success in PTE.


Did you get questions from the question bank only?
I really doubt how many questions are repeated.

Yesterday when I gave I got 2 videos one in retell lecture n one in SST.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

swadiarujuta said:


> Hey guys I need urgent help.
> I gave PTE yesterday. N luckily I was the only candidate to appear for exam at that centre .. so there was no disturbance also. N as far as I thought I spoke very fluently n confidential.
> only in last 1 retell lecture my last 2 words got cut. I missed the track on timer.
> 
> I need to get 79+ before 15th do need to appear again please help me on which tasks I need to practice more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



It seems your issue is more on vocabulary than spelling. It might sound weird but I really think so. In this post itself, you probably wanted to say that you spoke "confidently" but you wrote "confidential". You need to improve on your vocab.


----------



## swadiarujuta

PJmask said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please advise if Australian immigration takes latest PTE score into account. For example, if I score less on my 2nd test than the first one, can I still claim points for first test score?
> 
> Thanks


It is up to you which exam results you are claiming.
EOI do not directly take score from Pearson.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Ya may be but here it's due auto correct feature of mobile that made my vocabulary poor . But if you see the test result vocabulary is at 88.

Also suggest ways to improve


vineet82 said:


> It seems your issue is more on vocabulary than spelling. It might sound weird but I really think so. In this post itself, you probably wanted to say that you spoke "confidently" but you wrote "confidential". You need to improve on your vocab.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

swadiarujuta said:


> Ya may be but here it's due auto correct feature of mobile that made my vocabulary poor . But if you see the test result vocabulary is at 88.
> 
> Also suggest ways to improve
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Try to improve your grammar and spelling which should improve your scores considerably. Do not use more complicated words as sometimes we make mistakes in spelling and grammar. improve your fluency level. talk confidently with normal and steady flow at the same time it should sound monotonous as well

best of luck.

Regards


----------



## swadiarujuta

kdpillai said:


> Hi,
> Try to improve your grammar and spelling which should improve your scores considerably. Do not use more complicated words as sometimes we make mistakes in spelling and grammar. improve your fluency level. talk confidently with normal and steady flow at the same time it should sound monotonous as well
> 
> best of luck.
> 
> Regards


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

swadiarujuta said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have sent you IM with how to prepare for different tasks. do let me know if you find it useful.


----------



## carlasantna

kdpillai said:


> I have sent you IM with how to prepare for different tasks. do let me know if you find it useful.


Can I too get some guidance?


----------



## kdpillai

carlasantna said:


> Can I too get some guidance?


For Speaking:
In read aloud - Try to read within 20 seconds and as soon as you finished go to next, dont ever wait.
Repeat sentence - if it is difficult try to practice by writing the first part of the sentence and the second part remember.
Describe Image - intro, 1, 2 about image and conclusion nothing more nothing less.
Retell lecture - write down as much as you can. try to remember the sequence of speech and formulate.
Answer short - There are so many websites - try to remember the answers. be calm during the exam to understand the question well. - i used https://pteacademicexam.com/

For Writing
SWT - write a summary in one sentence. easy way to do is first write 4 separate sentence try to join them with commas and connectors. keep it within 50 to 60 words to get good marks.
Essays - again the website which i pasted above contains many essays which would be very helpful. My strategy was write around 6 para, total words around 280 to 290 words. first para intro, 2,3,4 points about if you support the view 5 about against and finally conclusion. try to include 3 to 4 idioms, 1 or 2 proverbs, try to pose 1 question yourself and answer it as well, try words like although, however, even though.

For Reading:
There is no escape you need to be good in english to clear it, you can't play around in this. 
Fill in blanks - carry more no of marks - try to practice more on this no other go.
Rearranging - first try to find the first sentence it would always stand alone, other sentences can be identified easily like a flow.
Choose single and multiple answer - First try to eliminate wrong answers in this way you would be left with max 2 sentences in case of single answer and 3 in case of multiple answer so choose from that appropriate.

Listening 
This is the one part which made me take this exam again and again. 79+ in listening depends on how you give write from dictation. you need to have them correct if you want above 79+.
fill in the blanks and wrong words - its easy and you can get all right if you follow the rhythm of speech. but be careful.
choosing last word - Either you get which word once the recording stops otherwise you will have to guess so follow the speech with concentration and choose.
again choosing single and multiple - first remove the wrong one and then finalise the correct ones.
SST - try to write as much as you can when the speech is going on. then try to formulate using those words and it should be around 50 to 60 words to get maximum result but need not be in one sentence. 
WFD-similar to repeat sentence - either you write down when the speech is going on or remember and write after the speech is over. as you know every word counts in this.


----------



## curious_abt85

Guys, I know this is a silly question I have PTE tomorrow. 
Are there any links where we can see recent PTE questions


----------



## intruder_

Few channels on youtube do claim to having a store of recent questions for repeat sentence etc. I had few which I had come across during practice


curious_abt85 said:


> Guys, I know this is a silly question I have PTE tomorrow.
> Are there any links where we can see recent PTE questions


----------



## curious_abt85

Could you please share the links or pm me.


----------



## vineet82

intruder_ said:


> Few channels on youtube do claim to having a store of recent questions for repeat sentence etc. I had few which I had come across during practice




Allow me to make a minor grammatical correction. You meant “a few”, not “few”. Google them to understand the different between them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Allow me as well to make a small grammatical suggestion its difference not different.


vineet82 said:


> Allow me to make a minor grammatical correction. You meant “a few”, not “few”. Google them to understand the different between them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

intruder_ said:


> Allow me as well to make a small grammatical suggestion its difference not different.


Mine was a typo. But yours didn't seem like a typo. I routinely see non-native English speakers write "few" when they really mean "a few". Maybe, in all your ego, you don't appreciate being corrected, but surely many test takers want to improve their grammar, my post would help them.


----------



## MohitM

Hey guys,
Has anyone of you ever applied for revaluation of PTE scores? 
Was it useful? 

When they say 'only spoken and open-ended written responses' will be evaluated, does that also mean the spoken and written answers in the sections of 'reading and listening'?

Awaiting your reply.


Thanks


----------



## sandu

What is the best online course for PTE? Anyone from here, who took the E2 Language paid courses? Are they worth? I need to improve speaking.


----------



## ozzzy

I liked E2, i’d advise you to go for it


----------



## vineet82

sandu said:


> What is the best online course for PTE? Anyone from here, who took the E2 Language paid courses? Are they worth? I need to improve speaking.




Hi Sandu, I prepared with E2’s free youtube videos. I didn’t take any paid course. But E2 is actually good. Most of the other youtubers are pathetic. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy

I’d agree with vineet, a lot of youtube links or “we have all questions” are scam. Do all E2, do all assignments, do all webinars.


----------



## swadiarujuta

Vineet,

Are you a English teacher? 
I mean by any chance .... Or just got his proficiency while practicing for PTE?

Btw thanks


vineet82 said:


> Allow me to make a minor grammatical correction. You meant “a few”, not “few”. Google them to understand the different between them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

swadiarujuta said:


> Vineet,
> 
> Are you a English teacher?
> I mean by any chance .... Or just got his proficiency while practicing for PTE?
> 
> Btw thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I have had good proficiency in general, that’s why I didn’t have to prepare much for PTE. In case you are Indian you would know the CAT test. I cracked that too. Not boasting, just tell you since you asked.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

vineet82 said:


> I have had good proficiency in general, that’s why I didn’t have to prepare much for PTE. In case you are Indian you would know the CAT test. I cracked that too. Not boasting, just tell you since you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the invite for Australia?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

swadiarujuta said:


> Did you get the invite for Australia?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I have just begun the process, collecting experience certificates from past employers. How about you? Put in your EOI yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

vineet82 said:


> I have just begun the process, collecting experience certificates from past employers. How about you? Put in your EOI yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already have EOI whit 65 points need update it as no invitation seems to be possible with 75points 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet82

swadiarujuta said:


> Already have EOI whit 65 points need update it as no invitation seems to be possible with 75points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




That’s right. Work hard to achieve 75. That would almost surely get you an invite.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogjeet1984

Zanoor said:


> Hi guys, this was my first attempt after 2 years.. My pte got expired so took the exam but this time target was 79+ as u can see couldn't get in listening and writing. What can i do to imrpove my essays n SWT? Apart from more practice and e2 pte videos, what should i do.


Hi Zanoor,

I got a perfect 90 in all modules in my first attempt after just a week of practice and watching some tips from E2language videos. I have learned one thing after i got my score card :

*1. PTE gives utmost importance to Oral Fluency, Pronunciation and Writing structured essays.
2. Content is their second priority and the algorithm does ignore some mistakes in content as long as you are good on point 1. You may score low on enabling skills if your content has many mistakes but certainly you'll get a 79+ in all the communication skills. (One of my friend got a 56 in written discourse but got a 90 in writing)*

Now, After checking your scorecard, below are my suggestions:

*Summarize Text using one sentence*

Write only the main information that is being talked about in the essay. For eg an essay can be about how and when the some medicine was discovered for Cancer, what experiments were carried out for it, which failed, which ones succeeded and then details of how the medicine helped in the first cancer patient treatment. Now you may summarize it as : 
" After some rounds of experiments, the first effective Cancer medication was developed in the year 19XX by person X and with it's help the first Cancer patient was treated successfully in 19XX."
This is just one of the examples showing touch base of all the primary points in the essay, ignoring the details and leaving out any secondary information.

*Writing essay 200-300 words*

i)Follow the 4 para structure as advocated for E2 language videos. One for Intro, other 2 for in favor /against the argument or both and last para for conclusion.
ii) Improve your grammar by practice and watching practice videos.
iii) Spare 2-3 minutes to revise the essay in order to correct any mistakes
iv) Don't write less than 200 or more than 300 words

*Writing 50-70 words summary for the written essay*

i) Take as many notes as possible while the audio is playing. *For any audio recording i have personally felt that you shud look away from the screen and concentrate just on the audio. That way one can remember most of the speech text.*
ii) You can begin the sentence with " The speaker was discussing/talking about...", then write short sentences on whatever main points he said and finally write " In conclusion he/she said.." or "In the end she mentioned.."
iii) Keep a check on word count

*Multiple choice multiple answers (Listening)*

I find these the most difficult part in listening. You get about 7-8 seconds before the audio starts. Try to skim in 1-2 options in that. When audio starts, listen the audio very carefully and in parallel read the options and see ones are to be marked.

*Fill in the blanks / Highlight incorrect words / Write from Dictation *

For all of these listen to the audio carefully and write/mark in the system directly. Some people take notes in fill in the blanks which i don't agree as it wastes time. for *Write from dictation* again see away from the screen and close your eyes. It helps you focus on the speech text and you'll remember it fully. Also make sure the punctuations like commas, fullstop are in place. 

All the best!!!


================
ANZSCO : 261313
ACS Assessment : 12/06/2018
PTE-A 1st Attempt: 90/90/90/90 (L R S W), 14/08/2018
Total : 75 Points
EOI DOE : 16/08/2018
189 ITA : 11/09/2018
Visa lodgement : Not done yet


----------



## swadiarujuta

How many invitations are released every month in your code?


yogjeet1984 said:


> Hi Zanoor,
> 
> I got a perfect 90 in all modules in my first attempt after just a week of practice and watching some tips from E2language videos. I have learned one thing after i got my score card :
> 
> *1. PTE gives utmost importance to Oral Fluency, Pronunciation and Writing structured essays.
> 2. Content is their second priority and the algorithm does ignore some mistakes in content as long as you are good on point 1. You may score low on enabling skills if your content has many mistakes but certainly you'll get a 79+ in all the communication skills. (One of my friend got a 56 in written discourse but got a 90 in writing)*
> 
> Now, After checking your scorecard, below are my suggestions:
> 
> *Summarize Text using one sentence*
> 
> Write only the main information that is being talked about in the essay. For eg an essay can be about how and when the some medicine was discovered for Cancer, what experiments were carried out for it, which failed, which ones succeeded and then details of how the medicine helped in the first cancer patient treatment. Now you may summarize it as :
> " After some rounds of experiments, the first effective Cancer medication was developed in the year 19XX by person X and with it's help the first Cancer patient was treated successfully in 19XX."
> This is just one of the examples showing touch base of all the primary points in the essay, ignoring the details and leaving out any secondary information.
> 
> *Writing essay 200-300 words*
> 
> i)Follow the 4 para structure as advocated for E2 language videos. One for Intro, other 2 for in favor /against the argument or both and last para for conclusion.
> ii) Improve your grammar by practice and watching practice videos.
> iii) Spare 2-3 minutes to revise the essay in order to correct any mistakes
> iv) Don't write less than 200 or more than 300 words
> 
> *Writing 50-70 words summary for the written essay*
> 
> i) Take as many notes as possible while the audio is playing. *For any audio recording i have personally felt that you shud look away from the screen and concentrate just on the audio. That way one can remember most of the speech text.*
> ii) You can begin the sentence with " The speaker was discussing/talking about...", then write short sentences on whatever main points he said and finally write " In conclusion he/she said.." or "In the end she mentioned.."
> iii) Keep a check on word count
> 
> *Multiple choice multiple answers (Listening)*
> 
> I find these the most difficult part in listening. You get about 7-8 seconds before the audio starts. Try to skim in 1-2 options in that. When audio starts, listen the audio very carefully and in parallel read the options and see ones are to be marked.
> 
> *Fill in the blanks / Highlight incorrect words / Write from Dictation *
> 
> For all of these listen to the audio carefully and write/mark in the system directly. Some people take notes in fill in the blanks which i don't agree as it wastes time. for *Write from dictation* again see away from the screen and close your eyes. It helps you focus on the speech text and you'll remember it fully. Also make sure the punctuations like commas, fullstop are in place.
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> 
> ================
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS Assessment : 12/06/2018
> PTE-A 1st Attempt: 90/90/90/90 (L R S W), 14/08/2018
> Total : 75 Points
> EOI DOE : 16/08/2018
> 189 ITA : 11/09/2018
> Visa lodgement : Not done yet


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogjeet1984

swadiarujuta said:


> How many invitations are released every month in your code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Since the last 2 rounds it looks like they have issued around 450-500 invitations per round for 261313 which has cleared up the queue till 20th Aug 2018.. That's the reason ITA waiting time for Software engineers (with 75 points) has reduced from almost 3 months to around 1-1.5 months.


================
ANZSCO : 261313
ACS Assessment : 12/06/2018
PTE-A 1st Attempt: 90/90/90/90 (L R S W), 14/08/2018
Total : 75 Points
EOI DOE : 16/08/2018
189 ITA : 11/09/2018
Visa lodgement : Not done yet


----------



## amusa

I just got my result and fell short of 1 mark. It's heart breaking

L - 78
R - 85
S - 85
W - 86

Enabling Skills
G-65
OF-82
PR-70
SP-90
VO-90
WD-90

Is it possible that the score will change if I request for a rescore?


----------



## vineet82

Unlikely, because they say they could reconsider only open ended questions. Since you missed your desired score in Listening, I don't think it is going to help.


----------



## Zanoor

yogjeet1984 said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, this was my first attempt after 2 years.. My pte got expired so took the exam but this time target was 79+ as u can see couldn't get in listening and writing. What can i do to imrpove my essays n SWT? Apart from more practice and e2 pte videos, what should i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zanoor,
> 
> I got a perfect 90 in all modules in my first attempt after just a week of practice and watching some tips from E2language videos. I have learned one thing after i got my score card :
> 
> *1. PTE gives utmost importance to Oral Fluency, Pronunciation and Writing structured essays.
> 2. Content is their second priority and the algorithm does ignore some mistakes in content as long as you are good on point 1. You may score low on enabling skills if your content has many mistakes but certainly you'll get a 79+ in all the communication skills. (One of my friend got a 56 in written discourse but got a 90 in writing)*
> 
> Now, After checking your scorecard, below are my suggestions:
> 
> *Summarize Text using one sentence*
> 
> Write only the main information that is being talked about in the essay. For eg an essay can be about how and when the some medicine was discovered for Cancer, what experiments were carried out for it, which failed, which ones succeeded and then details of how the medicine helped in the first cancer patient treatment. Now you may summarize it as :
> " After some rounds of experiments, the first effective Cancer medication was developed in the year 19XX by person X and with it's help the first Cancer patient was treated successfully in 19XX."
> This is just one of the examples showing touch base of all the primary points in the essay, ignoring the details and leaving out any secondary information.
> 
> *Writing essay 200-300 words*
> 
> i)Follow the 4 para structure as advocated for E2 language videos. One for Intro, other 2 for in favor /against the argument or both and last para for conclusion.
> ii) Improve your grammar by practice and watching practice videos.
> iii) Spare 2-3 minutes to revise the essay in order to correct any mistakes
> iv) Don't write less than 200 or more than 300 words
> 
> *Writing 50-70 words summary for the written essay*
> 
> i) Take as many notes as possible while the audio is playing. *For any audio recording i have personally felt that you shud look away from the screen and concentrate just on the audio. That way one can remember most of the speech text.*
> ii) You can begin the sentence with " The speaker was discussing/talking about...", then write short sentences on whatever main points he said and finally write " In conclusion he/she said.." or "In the end she mentioned.."
> iii) Keep a check on word count
> 
> *Multiple choice multiple answers (Listening)*
> 
> I find these the most difficult part in listening. You get about 7-8 seconds before the audio starts. Try to skim in 1-2 options in that. When audio starts, listen the audio very carefully and in parallel read the options and see ones are to be marked.
> 
> *Fill in the blanks / Highlight incorrect words / Write from Dictation *
> 
> For all of these listen to the audio carefully and write/mark in the system directly. Some people take notes in fill in the blanks which i don't agree as it wastes time. for *Write from dictation* again see away from the screen and close your eyes. It helps you focus on the speech text and you'll remember it fully. Also make sure the punctuations like commas, fullstop are in place.
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> 
> ================
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS Assessment : 12/06/2018
> PTE-A 1st Attempt: 90/90/90/90 (L R S W), 14/08/2018
> Total : 75 Points
> EOI DOE : 16/08/2018
> 189 ITA : 11/09/2018
> Visa lodgement : Not done yet
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. I will definitely follow your suggestions.


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

Do you guys have any list of new essays which are coming now a days.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Meysam270

Hello guys,

Need your help and recommendations. 

I have done my PTE about 2 years ago with 70+ everything, I was waiting for invitation for 189 visa but has not happened yet and my PTE will be expire on 04/11. So I need to resit (I book it for the next 2 weeks) for a test again and I have no idea what are the new essay topic or if any new section has been added to the exam. 

Any advise or recommendation for me will be very appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## swadiarujuta

Meysam270 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need your help and recommendations.
> 
> I have done my PTE about 2 years ago with 70+ everything, I was waiting for invitation for 189 visa but has not happened yet and my PTE will be expire on 04/11. So I need to resit (I book it for the next 2 weeks) for a test again and I have no idea what are the new essay topic or if any new section has been added to the exam.
> 
> Any advise or recommendation for me will be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Follow latest E2LANGUAGE videos

I don't think there are changes in module. They have just changed the order of some task, but tasks are same.
Like the have jumbled the tasks in reading section. This time I got read n write FIL first, than MCMA, MCSA, ROP and at last reading FIL.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

vinayge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you guys have any list of new essays which are coming now a days.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Exam Recalls August-2018 - PTE Sprinters

This website provides some of the recalls of the students recently.


----------



## JG

amusa said:


> I just got my result and fell short of 1 mark. It's heart breaking
> 
> L - 78
> R - 85
> S - 85
> W - 86
> 
> Enabling Skills
> G-65
> OF-82
> PR-70
> SP-90
> VO-90
> WD-90
> 
> Is it possible that the score will change if I request for a rescore?


There is no use in going for rescore. Intead study one more time and go.


----------



## JG

Meysam270 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need your help and recommendations.
> 
> I have done my PTE about 2 years ago with 70+ everything, I was waiting for invitation for 189 visa but has not happened yet and my PTE will be expire on 04/11. So I need to resit (I book it for the next 2 weeks) for a test again and I have no idea what are the new essay topic or if any new section has been added to the exam.
> 
> Any advise or recommendation for me will be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Nothing has changed but practice well.


----------



## Meysam270

Thank you very much guys for your advices. 

Does anyone has a link of most recent essay topics? Also any new and must use material which has come within these two years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amusa

josygeorge000 said:


> There is no use in going for rescore. Intead study one more time and go.


Thanks, I will do just that.


----------



## dragonqn

Meysam270 said:


> Thank you very much guys for your advices.
> 
> Does anyone has a link of most recent essay topics? Also any new and must use material which has come within these two years.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Some of the repeated essay topics:
UPDATED ESSAY LIST
1. In town and cities, the large shopping mall should replace the small local shop. Do you agree or disagree?
2. The university will deduct the student’s score for late assignments, opinions and solutions.
Or
Should University penalize students for late submission of their work?
3. Whether experimental learning can work well in formal education, agree or disagree?
Or
Experience is a more effective way to teach, compared to books? Agree or disagree.

4. Problems and benefits for high school students study plays and works of theatres written centuries ago. Discuss and use your own experience.
5. How widely do you think the problem spreads that people spend too much time on work than their personal life and experience time shortage? What problems will it cause?
6. Parents should be held legally responsible for children’s act. What is your opinion?
7. In a cashless society, people use more credit cards. What are the advantages and disadvantages of this phenomenon?
8. Do you think card-less society is realistic and why? What are the advantages and disadvantages?
9. Whether design of building will have a positive or negative impact on people’s life and work?
10. Whether studying films at school is as important as studying literature?
11. It is important for children to study a film at school to learn literature. To what extent you agree? Give example.
12. Do you think the school should have curriculum asking students to play old drama and work for theatre centuries ago?
13. The importance of cars and airplanes in modern life. Give examples.
14. Medical technology is responsible for the human’s life expectancy. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
Or
Medical technology helps to live long life. Is that curse or blessing for society and mankind?
15. In developing countries, tourism has disadvantages or advantages?
16. Certain kinds of music promote learning in their life. Do you agree or disagree?
17. “More information available online so library books are useless.” Agree or disagree with statement?
Or
As E-books are available online these days, the value of printed books has diminished. Agree or disagree?
18. Should government build more roads to allow more vehicle owner or improve the network of public transport?
19. Government should reduce their investment in arts, music and painting. Agree or disagree?
20. Effective learning requires time, comfort and peace so it is impossible to combine study and employment. Study and employment distract one from another. To what extent do you think the statements are realistic? Support your opinion with examples?
21. Personal Development is the base for professional development and advancing in one’s career. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
22. In academic studies, grouping students according to academic abilities is good or not good? Give your opinion.
23. People emphasizing government to build an advanced transport system rather new road for vehicles that are overcrowding the cities. Do you agree or disagree?
24. Does video communication with doctor help patients to cure any disease? Pros & Cons?
25. Should library use digital gadgets to provide information on different topics? Pros & Cons
26. Companies use advertisements to influence people to buy things sometimes which they don’t need. Give your opinion about this practice?
27. Students with degree earn high salary than who doesn’t have an academic qualification. Therefore, some argue that they have to pay the full cost of their courses. Give your opinion?
28. Technological access to online music and the like should be free or paid. What do you think?
29. Personal development is the base for professional development and advancing in one’s career. To what extent do you agree?
30. People are moving to urban areas from rural areas for better life. What do you think about?
31. The belching and unauthorized behaviour is unacceptable in modern offices. How far you support this view? Give your response with justification.


----------



## Meysam270

dragonqn said:


> Some of the repeated essay topics:
> UPDATED ESSAY LIST


Very Nice! Thanks mate.


----------



## swadiarujuta

Are you going to write and practice on so many topics?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meysam270

swadiarujuta said:


> Are you going to write and practice on so many topics?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Perhaps I will. I only have 2 weeks to prepare myself with diligence.


----------



## jimmyyangddk

Hi All,

I am still trying to make sense of my speaking score. I have the speaking score of 67 with fluency of 70 and pronunciation of 60.

In terms of pause, do you guys divide the sentences into chunks, and have a small pause between them, and a longer pause of the period? 
In terms of speed, I know the speed should be average. For the example below, what is the average second that I should achieve?

While blue is one of the most popular colors, it is one of the least appetizing. Blue food is rare in nature. Food researchers say that when humans searched for food, they learned to avoid toxic or spoiled objects, which were often blue, black or purple. When food dyed blue is served to study subjects, they lose appetite.

Many thanks.


----------



## kfarid313

Meysam270 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need your help and recommendations.
> 
> I have done my PTE about 2 years ago with 70+ everything, I was waiting for invitation for 189 visa but has not happened yet and my PTE will be expire on 04/11. So I need to resit (I book it for the next 2 weeks) for a test again and I have no idea what are the new essay topic or if any new section has been added to the exam.
> 
> Any advise or recommendation for me will be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

FYI..According to PTE score card it's valid for 2 years; however, it will be valid for 3 years in case you're using it to apply for any immigration visa for Australia. 

Cheers


----------



## Meysam270

kfarid313 said:


> Hello,
> 
> FYI..According to PTE score card it's valid for 2 years; however, it will be valid for 3 years in case you're using it to apply for any immigration visa for Australia.
> 
> Cheers


Are you serious ????? wow that will be greatest news ever for me. thanks so muchhhh. Do you any link or reference for it ?


----------



## Victor123

Meysam270 said:


> Are you serious ????? wow that will be greatest news ever for me. thanks so muchhhh. Do you any link or reference for it ?


Test results are valid for 36 months.

Here is the link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/english-language-ability.aspx


----------



## NishaNene

Can someone please suggest me which practice book should I use for PTE?


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Attempt the 4 tests the macmillan


----------



## yogjeet1984

Meysam270 said:


> Are you serious ????? wow that will be greatest news ever for me. thanks so muchhhh. Do you any link or reference for it ?


What is your occupation code and total points? If you have a pro-rata ANZSCO code then it is better to reach 75 points else the waiting can be very long....


----------



## harib

Hello Experts! I need some help on Re-Order Paragraph. Although I have watched E2 language tips and tricks for re-order but still I am making mistakes. Seniors please help me out here. Thanks.


----------



## centaurarrow

NishaNene said:


> Can someone please suggest me which practice book should I use for PTE?


Practice MacMillan Tests. They have very good set of questions and answers.


----------



## swadiarujuta

harib said:


> Hello Experts! I need some help on Re-Order Paragraph. Although I have watched E2 language tips and tricks for re-order but still I am making mistakes. Seniors please help me out here. Thanks.


Try to identify first independent sentence and then find the sentence pairs. 1point for each correct pair

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyhnk

Hi guys,

What happens when you hit "enter" button at actual PTE test?

I was wondering if it would be easier to take notes on the exam page instead of notebook.

Another question is when you fill up the application form, do you tick the option to send results to immigration?

Thanks...


----------



## mike129

harib said:


> Hello Experts! I need some help on Re-Order Paragraph. Although I have watched E2 language tips and tricks for re-order but still I am making mistakes. Seniors please help me out here. Thanks.


Re-Order Paragraph ..needs lots of practice


----------



## espionage

mike129 said:


> Re-Order Paragraph ..needs lots of practice


you need to understand the opening and linking words.


----------



## JG

harib said:


> Hello Experts! I need some help on Re-Order Paragraph. Although I have watched E2 language tips and tricks for re-order but still I am making mistakes. Seniors please help me out here. Thanks.


The only way around reorder paragraph is finding the logical order of sentences. If you find this section to be difficult then you have to practice the minimum 200 questions from this section before the exam, this is what I have done to get 90.


----------



## dragonqn

cyhnk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What happens when you hit "enter" button at actual PTE test?
> 
> I was wondering if it would be easier to take notes on the exam page instead of notebook.
> 
> Another question is when you fill up the application form, do you tick the option to send results to immigration?
> 
> Thanks...


No issues with hitting the enter button, doesn't affect, and Writing in a note pad and retyping that in text box is double work. If your typing speed is good, it is better to type.

Yes, you need to tick the option to send results to immigration if you are attempting PTE for immigration.


----------



## Thpham

harib said:


> Hello Experts! I need some help on Re-Order Paragraph. Although I have watched E2 language tips and tricks for re-order but still I am making mistakes. Seniors please help me out here. Thanks.


I actually found it to be quite an easy section. Just take it easy, identify the opening sentence (it is usually really obvious) and then try each and every sentences to see which one fits after that. Repeat the process again until u reach the end, double check to see if the last sentence is a proper end.


----------



## harib

josygeorge000 said:


> The only way around reorder paragraph is finding the logical order of sentences. If you find this section to be difficult then you have to practice the minimum 200 questions from this section before the exam, this is what I have done to get 90.[/QUOTE
> 
> Till Now I have solved 100 re-order. But still make 1 or 2 mistakes


----------



## JG

harib said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way around reorder paragraph is finding the logical order of sentences. If you find this section to be difficult then you have to practice the minimum 200 questions from this section before the exam, this is what I have done to get 90.[/QUOTE
> 
> Till Now I have solved 100 re-order. But still make 1 or 2 mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> Do more that is the only way. No one will be 100% perfect. I believe I have done almost every question in PTEstudy.com two times plus recent questions from pte-support minimum 10 times and plus every reorder wherever I see some. So it, not a perfect criterion to set 100. If you do 1000 that is better for you in the exam. And of course, learn from your own mistakes.
Click to expand...


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Experts! Please suggest any website that has repeated PTE real exam questions.


----------



## ROYRAJU135

Friends,
How can I prove the functional English for the partner by providing her Nursing degree certificate(4 year degree from Rajiv Ghandhi University) ?
Is there any other requirements except the certificate and marksheets ,,?


----------



## Huggies7

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! Please suggest any website that has repeated PTE real exam questions.


E2Language on YouTube has got to be one of the best free online resources available.

Lots and lots of practice is the only way around PTE. :typing:

Good luck!!!


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys ,

How can we practice "Answer Short Question" ? Is there a st of questions which are repeatedly asked ? How much of marks allocated for this section ?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> How can we practice "Answer Short Question" ? Is there a st of questions which are repeatedly asked ? How much of marks allocated for this section ?


I used ptestudy.com


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! Please suggest any website that has repeated PTE real exam questions.


I came across a few questions from ptestudy.com when I took the test.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

harib said:


> Hello Experts! I need some help on Re-Order Paragraph. Although I have watched E2 language tips and tricks for re-order but still I am making mistakes. Seniors please help me out here. Thanks.


Please use five finger strategy explained by a PTE trainer in youtube.


----------



## Robin_Hood

aswinputhenveettil said:


> I came across a few questions from ptestudy.com when I took the test.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Arpita dash

*consistent 10 score for pronunciation in 4 mock tests and 1 PTE actual exam*

Hi Experts,
I am new here and need some desperate help for improving my pronunciation scores.
I have given 4 mock tests and 1 actual exam over the course of last 3 months. I am aiming for 79+.
My scores are as below.
Mock Test C – L 73,R 61,S 40,W 84 – ES G 64,O -35,P 10,S 68, V 85,WD 53
Mock Test A – L 72,R 56,S 45,W 78 – ES G 67,O 26,P 10,S 81,V 85,WD 90
PTE A – L 71,R 61,S 46,W 74 – G 72,O 46,P 10,S 88,V 83,WD 52
Mock Test B – L 70,R 52,S 40,W 70 – ES G 90,O 36,P 10,S 42,V 90,WD 45
Mock test A – L 66,R 56,S 34,W 79 – ES G 67,O 10, P 10,S 81,V 60,WD 79

I am unsure why I am getting a pronunciation score of 10 every time. I am a fluent speaker of the language. I am also a paid member in E2 language and my tutors say they don’t find any significant issues in my pronunciation and I was awarded 4/5 for pronunciation in my assignments. I also had IELTS Speaking score of 7.5 with an overall band of 8. But I struggle in IELTS writing so thought of switching the exam.

I have given the test from multiple laptops and multiple headphones just to make sure that there is no system issue. When I test my system before starting the exam it says my voice is acceptable.
Could anyone please suggest what should be done so that my Pronunciation and Oral fluency scores are reflected correctly? Could anyone please clarify about my speaking score of 34 with P 10 and OF 10.
Appreciate your help in advance.

Thanks,
AD


----------



## intruder_

Not very obvious but is your voice loud enough for the computer to process, Secondly what pace are you speaking at during the exam and is there a difference between your normal rate of speech?

Just trying to diagnose along based on few tips on things to avoid while preparing myself.


Arpita dash said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am new here and need some desperate help for improving my pronunciation scores.
> I have given 4 mock tests and 1 actual exam over the course of last 3 months. I am aiming for 79+.
> My scores are as below.
> Mock Test C – L 73,R 61,S 40,W 84 – ES G 64,O -35,P 10,S 68, V 85,WD 53
> Mock Test A – L 72,R 56,S 45,W 78 – ES G 67,O 26,P 10,S 81,V 85,WD 90
> PTE A – L 71,R 61,S 46,W 74 – G 72,O 46,P 10,S 88,V 83,WD 52
> Mock Test B – L 70,R 52,S 40,W 70 – ES G 90,O 36,P 10,S 42,V 90,WD 45
> Mock test A – L 66,R 56,S 34,W 79 – ES G 67,O 10, P 10,S 81,V 60,WD 79
> 
> I am unsure why I am getting a pronunciation score of 10 every time. I am a fluent speaker of the language. I am also a paid member in E2 language and my tutors say they don’t find any significant issues in my pronunciation and I was awarded 4/5 for pronunciation in my assignments. I also had IELTS Speaking score of 7.5 with an overall band of 8. But I struggle in IELTS writing so thought of switching the exam.
> 
> I have given the test from multiple laptops and multiple headphones just to make sure that there is no system issue. When I test my system before starting the exam it says my voice is acceptable.
> Could anyone please suggest what should be done so that my Pronunciation and Oral fluency scores are reflected correctly? Could anyone please clarify about my speaking score of 34 with P 10 and OF 10.
> Appreciate your help in advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> AD


----------



## Arpita dash

Hi ,
Thanks for your prompt response.
I am sure my voice is loud enough for the system to comprehend.Last time I got a response from ptlsupport that there was echo but my voice was recorded.So I have changed my laptop and got a new headphone. But results are still the same.

Thanks,
AD


----------



## intruder_

Last but not the least, the microphone position? 

To my surprise I got a perfect score for pronunciation when I was consistently getting a poor score in mock tests. One noteworthy thing for me was the bluetooth speaker I used for the mock tests, however, in the actual exam I ensured that the mic was slightly above my nostrils.


Arpita dash said:


> Hi ,
> Thanks for your prompt response.
> I am sure my voice is loud enough for the system to comprehend.Last time I got a response from ptlsupport that there was echo but my voice was recorded.So I have changed my laptop and got a new headphone. But results are still the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> AD


----------



## Abysmal

Hello friends... I have given an ielts test and got results as 7 ( overall) listening 8: reading 7: writing 6.5 and speaking 6... I want to achieve 8 in all the bands... But not so confident that I can achieve... I want to take pte test... Is it easier than ielts..?? will I be able to achieve the desired score with pte... 😑😑


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Abysmal said:


> Hello friends... I have given an ielts test and got results as 7 ( overall) listening 8: reading 7: writing 6.5 and speaking 6... I want to achieve 8 in all the bands... But not so confident that I can achieve... I want to take pte test... Is it easier than ielts..?? will I be able to achieve the desired score with pte... 😑😑


Yes You will. I got 85+ in my very first attempt.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Arpita dash said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am new here and need some desperate help for improving my pronunciation scores.
> I have given 4 mock tests and 1 actual exam over the course of last 3 months. I am aiming for 79+.
> My scores are as below.
> Mock Test C – L 73,R 61,S 40,W 84 – ES G 64,O -35,P 10,S 68, V 85,WD 53
> Mock Test A – L 72,R 56,S 45,W 78 – ES G 67,O 26,P 10,S 81,V 85,WD 90
> PTE A – L 71,R 61,S 46,W 74 – G 72,O 46,P 10,S 88,V 83,WD 52
> Mock Test B – L 70,R 52,S 40,W 70 – ES G 90,O 36,P 10,S 42,V 90,WD 45
> Mock test A – L 66,R 56,S 34,W 79 – ES G 67,O 10, P 10,S 81,V 60,WD 79
> 
> I am unsure why I am getting a pronunciation score of 10 every time. I am a fluent speaker of the language. I am also a paid member in E2 language and my tutors say they don’t find any significant issues in my pronunciation and I was awarded 4/5 for pronunciation in my assignments. I also had IELTS Speaking score of 7.5 with an overall band of 8. But I struggle in IELTS writing so thought of switching the exam.
> 
> I have given the test from multiple laptops and multiple headphones just to make sure that there is no system issue. When I test my system before starting the exam it says my voice is acceptable.
> Could anyone please suggest what should be done so that my Pronunciation and Oral fluency scores are reflected correctly? Could anyone please clarify about my speaking score of 34 with P 10 and OF 10.
> Appreciate your help in advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> AD


IELTS speaking score of 7.5 is magnificent. With that standard, you’ll get 90 for speaking in PTE quite easily. 

Let me get you a few tips. First of all, we know that the marking scheme in PTE is interlinked. Speaking questions contribute some amount of marks to reading & listening and likewise listening section plays an important role in overall writing score. You’re aware of that, right?

Giving stress to specific ‘sounds’ & continuously speaking without hesitation and correcting yourself will get you 65+ in pronunciation and oral fluency. And if you acheive a score of 79+ in speaking, I promise you’ll get 80+ in all the other sections considering your IELTS score. 

Good luck!!


----------



## AussieStudent2014

Anyone planning to appear for NAATI as well for more points? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

Arpita dash said:


> Hi ,
> Thanks for your prompt response.
> I am sure my voice is loud enough for the system to comprehend.Last time I got a response from ptlsupport that there was echo but my voice was recorded.So I have changed my laptop and got a new headphone. But results are still the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> AD


Hi,
Just a thought. Echo may not be because of the head phone it may be because of your voice control. Have you listened to your own voice after recording. Since both Oral fluency and pronunciation is low it may be because there may be too much disturbance in the pattern of speech..try to record your voice how you would perform in the exam and listen back..

you would be the best judge where it is going wrong....

regards


----------



## swadiarujuta

Experts,
I am confused. Need help.
I gave PTE twice in last fifteen days n both the results are too contradictory.
Non of the skills have a similar trend.
Now I want to appear again but don't know where to work. Which skills need to be polished/practiced.

The result of first one was much higher and in second rather than improvement, it dipped 

Also would like to know if any has experienced such drastic variation in score, for the test taken just a week apart.

Quick response is awaited.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurca88

hi everybody,

are the repeat sentence questions at pretutorials.com very diffucult? In the real exam, the diffuculty level is higher or lower than ptetutorials site's questions?


----------



## JG

swadiarujuta said:


> Experts,
> I am confused. Need help.
> I gave PTE twice in last fifteen days n both the results are too contradictory.
> Non of the skills have a similar trend.
> Now I want to appear again but don't know where to work. Which skills need to be polished/practiced.
> 
> The result of first one was much higher and in second rather than improvement, it dipped
> 
> Also would like to know if any has experienced such drastic variation in score, for the test taken just a week apart.
> 
> Quick response is awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Don't worry even I faced the same situation like u. I got 82 overall in the first attempt and got 65 overall in the next with listening 86 and 54 respectively first and second. Work on overall PTE exam, not on individual sections and try again.


----------



## swadiarujuta

Thank you...


josygeorge000 said:


> Don't worry even I faced the same situation like u. I got 82 overall in the first attempt and got 65 overall in the next with listening 86 and 54 respectively first and second. Work on overall PTE exam, not on individual sections and try again.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

By looking at your scores, I can clearly tell you that work hard on reading the section and understand the basic techniques of speaking and writing which are simple template following and simple language writing respectively. 
Scoring high in the reading section will cost you a lot of practice for sure. 

Read this thread closely from page one to at least to 300. - After doing this also you are not able to pass means no possibility for you to pass. The reason why I am saying is that I have the same problem as like you and I followed this thread and read the maximum number of pages in this thread and it ha contributed to an overall score of 90 to me. So a big thanks and recommendation to this thread from my side.


----------



## intruder_

swadiarujuta said:


> Experts,
> I am confused. Need help.
> I gave PTE twice in last fifteen days n both the results are too contradictory.
> Non of the skills have a similar trend.
> Now I want to appear again but don't know where to work. Which skills need to be polished/practiced.
> 
> The result of first one was much higher and in second rather than improvement, it dipped
> 
> Also would like to know if any has experienced such drastic variation in score, for the test taken just a week apart.
> 
> Quick response is awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Your score on first attempt was very close to the desired 79, regarding second attempt, the low score probably was due to not crossing it the first time adding to the nerves. Relax and try figure out where you missed it the first time.

I think the result of the first attempt is a true reflection of your proficiency in the language. One can always go low but not high in a span of fifteen days if he is already is not good when it comes to languages.


----------



## deaddisco

Hello everyone! New poster here. I'll be taking my PTE exam on the 29th and I just took the PTE Mock Test B from Ptepractice a while ago. I got the following scores: 

*Communicative Skills:*

Listening: *77 *
Reading: *67 *
Speaking: *89 *
Writing: *75*

*Enabling Skills: *

Grammar: * 90 *
Oral Fluency: *76 *
Pronunciation: *87 *
Spelling: *84 *
Vocabulary: *90 *
Written Discourse: *90*

I'm quite confused. Which part of the test should I improve if my Reading score is 67? It is really low  I am aiming to get a Superior remark. My enabling skills are good enough, I'm just wondering which part of the test should I practice more? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## swadiarujuta

intruder_ said:


> Your score on first attempt was very close to the desired 79, regarding second attempt, the low score probably was due to not crossing it the first time adding to the nerves. Relax and try figure out where you missed it the first time.
> 
> I think the result of the first attempt is a true reflection of your proficiency in the language. One can always go low but not high in a span of fifteen days if he is already is not good when it comes to languages.


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Many people on Facebook claim they got 70%or 80% from repeated question bank...
How true is it? Anyone tried? I think it's fake.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

josygeorge000 said:


> By looking at your scores, I can clearly tell you that work hard on reading the section and understand the basic techniques of speaking and writing which are simple template following and simple language writing respectively.
> Scoring high in the reading section will cost you a lot of practice for sure.
> 
> Read this thread closely from page one to at least to 300. - After doing this also you are not able to pass means no possibility for you to pass. The reason why I am saying is that I have the same problem as like you and I followed this thread and read the maximum number of pages in this thread and it ha contributed to an overall score of 90 to me. So a big thanks and recommendation to this thread from my side.


Thank you

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Experts! I want to ask that I am making 4,5 mistakes in Fill in the Blanks both type when practicing from practice pte website. Can anyone please tell me how many mistakes are allowed to cross 79+ in reading section. Your opinion would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

swadiarujuta said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By looking at your scores, I can clearly tell you that work hard on reading the section and understand the basic techniques of speaking and writing which are simple template following and simple language writing respectively.
> Scoring high in the reading section will cost you a lot of practice for sure.
> 
> Read this thread closely from page one to at least to 300. - After doing this also you are not able to pass means no possibility for you to pass. The reason why I am saying is that I have the same problem as like you and I followed this thread and read the maximum number of pages in this thread and it ha contributed to an overall score of 90 to me. So a big thanks and recommendation to this thread from my side.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Please improve your speaking score and you’ll get there. Don’t worry.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

deaddisco said:


> Hello everyone! New poster here. I'll be taking my PTE exam on the 29th and I just took the PTE Mock Test B from Ptepractice a while ago. I got the following scores:
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> 
> Listening: *77 *
> Reading: *67 *
> Speaking: *89 *
> Writing: *75*
> 
> *Enabling Skills: *
> 
> Grammar: * 90 *
> Oral Fluency: *76 *
> Pronunciation: *87 *
> Spelling: *84 *
> Vocabulary: *90 *
> Written Discourse: *90*
> 
> I'm quite confused. Which part of the test should I improve if my Reading score is 67? It is really low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aiming to get a Superior remark. My enabling skills are good enough, I'm just wondering which part of the test should I practice more? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


Bro, it looks like it’s not right. Considering your metrics rating, your score should have been 79+. Best of Luck for the actual test. You’ll get there 👍🏻


----------



## Rusiru91

Anyone got the latest Re-orders? I got three yesterday but two were new. Missed out reading by 1 mark


----------



## TomWondering

Rusiru91 said:


> Anyone got the latest Re-orders? I got three yesterday but two were new. Missed out reading by 1 mark


I am also looking for PTE material for reading if anyone has please share.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWondering

Hello Ashwin,

I have just started with PTE preps and finding difficulties with reading secrion can you guide me . Wuth few links or pointers ?


aswinputhenveettil said:


> Bro, it looks like it’s not right. Considering your metrics rating, your score should have been 79+. Best of Luck for the actual test. You’ll get there 👍🏻


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWondering

deaddisco said:


> Hello everyone! New poster here. I'll be taking my PTE exam on the 29th and I just took the PTE Mock Test B from Ptepractice a while ago. I got the following scores:
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> 
> Listening: *77 *
> Reading: *67 *
> Speaking: *89 *
> Writing: *75*
> 
> *Enabling Skills: *
> 
> Grammar: * 90 *
> Oral Fluency: *76 *
> Pronunciation: *87 *
> Spelling: *84 *
> Vocabulary: *90 *
> Written Discourse: *90*
> 
> I'm quite confused. Which part of the test should I improve if my Reading score is 67? It is really low  I am aiming to get a Superior remark. My enabling skills are good enough, I'm just wondering which part of the test should I practice more? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


Hello Brother,

Can ypu please share some of the links where I can start my PTE preps ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huggies7

deaddisco said:


> Hello everyone! New poster here. I'll be taking my PTE exam on the 29th and I just took the PTE Mock Test B from Ptepractice a while ago. I got the following scores:
> 
> *Communicative Skills:*
> 
> Listening: *77 *
> Reading: *67 *
> Speaking: *89 *
> Writing: *75*
> 
> *Enabling Skills: *
> 
> Grammar: * 90 *
> Oral Fluency: *76 *
> Pronunciation: *87 *
> Spelling: *84 *
> Vocabulary: *90 *
> Written Discourse: *90*
> 
> I'm quite confused. Which part of the test should I improve if my Reading score is 67? It is really low  I am aiming to get a Superior remark. My enabling skills are good enough, I'm just wondering which part of the test should I practice more? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


Something does not look right here. With those Enabling Skills scores, your Communicative Skills should be higher. That being said; your scores are not bad at all. 

_Based on your scores here are a few tips_:

*Speaking*: No need for improvement here, just review some Re-tell Lectures, Describe Image and Repeat Sentence (I did a few of these only because my memory sucks). Don't waste too much of your time practising Read Aloud and Answer Short Questions. This gave me a false sense of achievement when I should have been practising other questions.

*Listening and Writing*: scores look good; just a little more practice.

*Reading*: I think you may need to look at E2Language on YouTube to get some pointers on answering the questions more efficiently. The multiple choice questions are not difficult but can consume a lot of your time during the test, especially if you want to get _EVERY_ question right. That is not necessary. Timing is especially important in this section of PTE. 

Re-order Paragraph can also be tricky, but it does not need to be. Again, understanding how to answer this question efficiently is important. Time management is crucial! Finding the independent sentence and then understanding sentence flow using "SUBJECT + VERB + OBJECT" of the sentence. Then go from there. E2Language explains this really well. 

*NOTE*: "Highlight Correct Summary" and "Highlight Incorrect Words" in the Listening section contributes to your reading scores too. I wouldn't worry too much about the Speaking tasks, "Read Aloud" and "Summarize written text", which also contribute to reading scores.

Hope this helps. 

Let me know if you need any other tips. PM me once you get to 5 posts in expat forum.

Best of luck with your test.


----------



## malick167

try e2language channel on youtube and that should be enough with good practice.

Scored 87 in first attempt of PTE.


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985

malick167 said:


> try e2language channel on youtube and that should be enough with good practice.
> 
> Scored 87 in first attempt of PTE.


Is it really enough online tution for getting good score? I am also planning for taking E2Language silver membership but looking for someone support. Can I attend unlimited mock test if I subscribe?? TIA..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Is it really enough online tution for getting good score? I am also planning for taking E2Language silver membership but looking for someone support. Can I attend unlimited mock test if I subscribe?? TIA..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


There are practice questions for each question type but no sequential mock tests if that's what you are looking for in E2. They also conduct group tests online wherein they ask the attendee to self assess their responses followed by discussions.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

TomWondering said:


> Hello Ashwin,
> 
> I have just started with PTE preps and finding difficulties with reading secrion can you guide me . Wuth few links or pointers ?
> 
> 
> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, it looks like it’s not right. Considering your metrics rating, your score should have been 79+. Best of Luck for the actual test. You’ll get there 👍🏻
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sure bro. I practiced using the website ptestudy.com.

Which section of reading are you finding difficulty with?


----------



## malick167

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Is it really enough online tution for getting good score? I am also planning for taking E2Language silver membership but looking for someone support. Can I attend unlimited mock test if I subscribe?? TIA..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This totally depends on your current level of English. To be honest, we cannot improve second language in 3 weeks/month or so, what we can do is to understand the techniques and method on how to attempt the tests such as PTE and it should do the trick.

I'm not sure how much silver membership will assist you, however for me the lectures on youtube were more than enough. I already had ielts with (8.5/7.5/7.5/7). Now PTE(87).


----------



## dragonqn

I attended 2 months online course with Skillspte after watching his videos on youtube, helped me a lot.
And i have personally seen many people sharing their score cards with 79+.


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985

malick167 said:


> This totally depends on your current level of English. To be honest, we cannot improve second language in 3 weeks/month or so, what we can do is to understand the techniques and method on how to attempt the tests such as PTE and it should do the trick.
> 
> I'm not sure how much silver membership will assist you, however for me the lectures on youtube were more than enough. I already had ielts with (8.5/7.5/7.5/7). Now PTE(87).


Thanks for your reply. I have attended IELTS academic on last December and have gotten L 8, R 6 W 7 S 6.5. Now I am planning for PTE myself, Currently I have enough free materials but it's became trends to admit in any institute for better score. But think any language related development depends on self practices. In that case my query was that, Can I do it myself with help of any online vendor or I need to go through physical course? TIA. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Sign in to e2language 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyeleswarapu

parthibanrey said:


> If these are actual exam scores not mocks, then probably you have to change everything. may be one to one coaching with some experts might help you.


Yes parthibanrey. they are actual PTE scores only. I'm planning to join in any PTE coaching institution where they can provide 1-1 teaching facility for me. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dragonqn

kyeleswarapu said:


> Yes parthibanrey. they are actual PTE scores only. I'm planning to join in any PTE coaching institution where they can provide 1-1 teaching facility for me. Thanks for the suggestion.


Look up for SkillsPTE.


----------



## MABaig

Dear Friends,

I have a query regarding my recent PTE exam. 


I have completed a PTE-A exam last month on September 18, 2018, and received results on 26th October, now again I wanted to book PTE Academic exam, but I am unable to book it and while booking it shows me this message " PTE Academic policy does not allow you to schedule an appointment until the scores on the last exam you took have been reported'.

Seeing this message I contacted online customer service and he informed that my result is rejected. 

I have no idea what does it mean by result rejected, as I have already received the report. 

If anybody faces similar problem then please answer few of my queries regarding this matter.

1. Please let me know what could be the reason for rejection?
2. Please also let me know what does it mean by rejected?
3. Are these scores still valid?
4. Do I get another result for the exam which I appeared last month?
5. Will I be given a chance to write the exam again as the results are rejected?

Please answer my questions if anyone has a similar experience.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## coollucky

*Puzzled in PTE*

Folks,

I appeared for PTE on 20th Oct and got my results within 6 hours (at 9 PM). It ruined my Saturday night and full Sunday. Below are my results:

L\R\S\W: 72\78\84\76

With enabling scores of 
G\O\P\S\V\W: 69\84\56\84\90\81

I got timeout on the last task of listening WFD and although i had heard the complete sentence, the exam was over as soon as I started typing 

I found listening the toughest of all and was surprised to see the difficulty level. I have already attempted IELTS twice and got 8 and 8.5 in listening. Even in my scored test B, I got 79 in listening. But this surely was something else in the real exam.

Now I am worried about two things. How to practice listening and how to improve pronunciation (its only 56, even though I got 84 in speaking). I think my reading score is getting affected due to bad pronunciation (Read aloud section). This I am saying coz my reading section went really well but still 78 only . I scored 9 in reading in my second IELTS attempt, but still strangely feeling nervous about it now.

Experts, please giude me. I need it


----------



## peecee123

You can check youtube videos from e2learning.com 
These are very usefull for tips and tricks for PTE-A exma

Also you can get paid version of PTE app(by Pinnacle Studio)


----------



## MABaig

Dears

I want to practice PTE-A questions, Please advise me on which site is good to practice.

Can I follow these two sites 

Ptestudy.com and Ptetutiorial.com or any other site which is better for practice.

Thanks


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

MABaig said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding my recent PTE exam.
> 
> 
> I have completed a PTE-A exam last month on September 18, 2018, and received results on 26th October, now again I wanted to book PTE Academic exam, but I am unable to book it and while booking it shows me this message " PTE Academic policy does not allow you to schedule an appointment until the scores on the last exam you took have been reported'.
> 
> Seeing this message I contacted online customer service and he informed that my result is rejected.
> 
> I have no idea what does it mean by result rejected, as I have already received the report.
> 
> If anybody faces similar problem then please answer few of my queries regarding this matter.
> 
> 1. Please let me know what could be the reason for rejection?
> 2. Please also let me know what does it mean by rejected?
> 3. Are these scores still valid?
> 4. Do I get another result for the exam which I appeared last month?
> 5. Will I be given a chance to write the exam again as the results are rejected?
> 
> Please answer my questions if anyone has a similar experience.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hello,

Your query is a bit confusing mate. I understand you attended your exam in September but the date of result isn’t correct. October 26 is four days from today 😎. Usually candidates get their results in 24 hours and if it didn’t happen for you, can we please know what was the reason for the delay? 

Thanks!!


----------



## MABaig

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your query is a bit confusing mate. I understand you attended your exam in September but the date of result isn’t correct. October 26 is four days from today 😎. Usually candidates get their results in 24 hours and if it didn’t happen for you, can we please know what was the reason for the delay?
> 
> Thanks!!


I am so sorry for the wrong date, I received the result on 26th September. After that, I wanted to book another test for PTE but unable to book it.

Thanks Bro.


----------



## malick167

sheakimranahmed1985 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have attended IELTS academic on last December and have gotten L 8, R 6 W 7 S 6.5. Now I am planning for PTE myself, Currently I have enough free materials but it's became trends to admit in any institute for better score. But think any language related development depends on self practices. In that case my query was that, Can I do it myself with help of any online vendor or I need to go through physical course? TIA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


That would be your personal decision. Since you are the best judge of your English. I'd recommend to go with E2Language Channel for some time and reevaluate your self in a month, if you feel that you have learned some thing new and its going to benefit you than you can continue learning through online channel otherwise 1 on 1 session might be a better choice.


----------



## malick167

coollucky said:


> Folks,
> 
> I appeared for PTE on 20th Oct and got my results within 6 hours (at 9 PM). It ruined my Saturday night and full Sunday. Below are my results:
> 
> L\R\S\W: 72\78\84\76
> 
> With enabling scores of
> G\O\P\S\V\W: 69\84\56\84\90\81
> 
> I got timeout on the last task of listening WFD and although i had heard the complete sentence, the exam was over as soon as I started typing
> 
> I found listening the toughest of all and was surprised to see the difficulty level. I have already attempted IELTS twice and got 8 and 8.5 in listening. Even in my scored test B, I got 79 in listening. But this surely was something else in the real exam.
> 
> Now I am worried about two things. How to practice listening and how to improve pronunciation (its only 56, even though I got 84 in speaking). I think my reading score is getting affected due to bad pronunciation (Read aloud section). This I am saying coz my reading section went really well but still 78 only . I scored 9 in reading in my second IELTS attempt, but still strangely feeling nervous about it now.
> 
> Experts, please giude me. I need it


This means your English is good and you don't need any improvement in that area. All you need to do is to understand the technique of PTE and try to understand how they are scoring. If you grasp this, you will be good to go.

Best of Luck


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

MABaig said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Your query is a bit confusing mate. I understand you attended your exam in September but the date of result isn’t correct. October 26 is four days from today 😎. Usually candidates get their results in 24 hours and if it didn’t happen for you, can we please know what was the reason for the delay?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for the wrong date, I received the result on 26th September. After that, I wanted to book another test for PTE but unable to book it.
> 
> Thanks Bro.
Click to expand...

Can we please know why there was a delay with getting your results? 

Is it possible to create another PTE account using another email address & book a test date? Give it a try 🤞


----------



## kyeleswarapu

dragonqn said:


> Look up for SkillsPTE.


Thanks dragonqn. Can you please provide full details about SkillsPTE? Any website/contact details so that I can directly get in touch with them?


----------



## Rusiru91

coollucky said:


> Folks,
> 
> I appeared for PTE on 20th Oct and got my results within 6 hours (at 9 PM). It ruined my Saturday night and full Sunday. Below are my results:
> 
> L\R\S\W: 72\78\84\76
> 
> With enabling scores of
> G\O\P\S\V\W: 69\84\56\84\90\81
> 
> I got timeout on the last task of listening WFD and although i had heard the complete sentence, the exam was over as soon as I started typing
> 
> I found listening the toughest of all and was surprised to see the difficulty level. I have already attempted IELTS twice and got 8 and 8.5 in listening. Even in my scored test B, I got 79 in listening. But this surely was something else in the real exam.
> 
> Now I am worried about two things. How to practice listening and how to improve pronunciation (its only 56, even though I got 84 in speaking). I think my reading score is getting affected due to bad pronunciation (Read aloud section). This I am saying coz my reading section went really well but still 78 only . I scored 9 in reading in my second IELTS attempt, but still strangely feeling nervous about it now.
> 
> Experts, please giude me. I need it



I did pte on Sunday and below are my results

S-90
W-86
L-84
R-78

Hope you will feel bit better after seen me results. So move on mate. It's just one of those days and keep trying :cool2:


----------



## MABaig

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Can we please know why there was a delay with getting your results?
> 
> Is it possible to create another PTE account using another email address & book a test date? Give it a try 🤞


I received an email from PTE team after 4 days of my PTE test. The email was

Dear Test Taker,



As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.



Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores 

through your web account.

After 4 days I received another email saying my results are available. I got an overall 74, but I was aiming for 79+ so I wanted to book test again but unable to book and PTE customer service is just delaying, every time I contact them they say 3 to 5 business days.

On creating another account with different email ID, it is not possible as it says passport number already exist.

Anyways I am following up with PTE customer service, hope they resolve the issue.

Thanks friend.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

MABaig said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please know why there was a delay with getting your results?
> 
> Is it possible to create another PTE account using another email address & book a test date? Give it a try 🤞
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email from PTE team after 4 days of my PTE test. The email was
> 
> Dear Test Taker,
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores
> 
> through your web account.
> 
> After 4 days I received another email saying my results are available. I got an overall 74, but I was aiming for 79+ so I wanted to book test again but unable to book and PTE customer service is just delaying, every time I contact them they say 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> On creating another account with different email ID, it is not possible as it says passport number already exist.
> 
> Anyways I am following up with PTE customer service, hope they resolve the issue.
> 
> Thanks friend.
Click to expand...

Ok mate. There’s no other option than to wait right? Prepare well in the meantime. Good Luck!


----------



## coollucky

Rusiru91 said:


> I did pte on Sunday and below are my results
> 
> S-90
> W-86
> L-84
> R-78
> 
> Hope you will feel bit better after seen me results. So move on mate. It's just one of those days and keep trying :cool2:


Thanks Rusiru..I know how bad it feels to get score like this.. 

Now, I am not able to decide on when should I book my next test date..should I take some time to practice or should I book a date say after around 2-3 weeks.. My inner voice says that I am ready for the exam..but still a bit confused looking at the results


----------



## dragonqn

coollucky said:


> Thanks Rusiru..I know how bad it feels to get score like this..
> 
> Now, I am not able to decide on when should I book my next test date..should I take some time to practice or should I book a date say after around 2-3 weeks.. My inner voice says that I am ready for the exam..but still a bit confused looking at the results


Just give it in a week or so ...

In the meanwhile, you can just keep trying fill in the blanks and be more confident and just go ahead... All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimmyyangddk

Hi all,

I am thinking to get one on one session in Sydney. Anyone has a good recommendation?
Also, anyone purchase the E2Language package before? Does it good?

Thanks.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

jimmyyangddk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking to get one on one session in Sydney. Anyone has a good recommendation?
> Also, anyone purchase the E2Language package before? Does it good?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,

Please follow e2language channel on youtube & ptestudy.com website. Large amount of free PTE study materials is available online. You’ll get it mate. Cheers.


----------



## majjji

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! I want to ask that I am making 4,5 mistakes in Fill in the Blanks both type when practicing from practice pte website. Can anyone please tell me how many mistakes are allowed to cross 79+ in reading section. Your opinion would be highly appreciated. Thanks


There are two types of FIBs in reading section. One contributes only to your reading score. The other one contributes both to your reading and writing scores. So, the margin of error is very little in these type of questions. You need to have strong vocabulary and collocations knowledge to get pass 79+. Try to practice more and expand your vocabulary and collocations knowledge. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts! I want to ask that I am making 4,5 mistakes in Fill in the Blanks both type when practicing from practice pte website. Can anyone please tell me how many mistakes are allowed to cross 79+ in reading section. Your opinion would be highly appreciated. Thanks


In addition to what Majjiii said, what I would do is stick to basic grammar rules, using which you might be able to discard 2 or 3 of the 4 words from which you need to to fill a specific blank. I'll share an example with description when I get time.


----------



## jutt1985

I had attempted one scored test from PTEmocktest.com and got following scores. I had completed my test without any preparation and prior knowledge of PTE exam. The results look very terrible and disappointing. I am aiming 65 from each section. Any suggestions?

Listening 58
Reading 58
Speaking 55
Writing 44

Enabling Skills
Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 54
Pronunciation 54
Spelling 46
Vocabulary 45
Written Discourse 47


----------



## mahnoor101

mahboob757 said:


> In addition to what Majjiii said, what I would do is stick to basic grammar rules, using which you might be able to discard 2 or 3 of the 4 words from which you need to to fill a specific blank. I'll share an example with description when I get time.


Thanks. And Do share the example.


----------



## vesnacerroni

Hi peeps,

I passed PTE from my 2nd try (1st I failed in listening part as I didn't complete last 7 questions)

Average 85 points, I got:

Listening - 81
Reading - 84
Speaking- 90
Writing - 80

Now I need to wait if ACT ever reopens for oversees applicants to apply


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I passed PTE from my 2nd try (1st I failed in listening part as I didn't complete last 7 questions)
> 
> Average 85 points, I got:
> 
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 84
> Speaking- 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Now I need to wait if ACT ever reopens for oversees applicants to apply


Congrats.


----------



## parthibanrey

*How to improve pronunciation*

Hello friends,

Below is my 6th attempt results.

L/R/S/W - 87/85/69/90
G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 90/85/*29*/90/90/61

I don't know how to improve pronunciation. Tried different strategies. Any suggestions are welcome.
I had never crossed 40 in pronunciation. :help:

Got the result within 10 hrs.


----------



## kdpillai

parthibanrey said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Below is my 6th attempt results.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 87/85/69/90
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 90/85/*29*/90/90/61
> 
> I don't know how to improve pronunciation. Tried different strategies. Any suggestions are welcome.
> I had never crossed 40 in pronunciation. :help:
> 
> Got the result within 10 hrs.


Try not to rush through words, read aloud you can practice the hard words over and over before you actually talk and dont use complicated words when you talk keep it simple.


----------



## sharma.shailender

parthibanrey said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Below is my 6th attempt results.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 87/85/69/90
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 90/85/*29*/90/90/61
> 
> I don't know how to improve pronunciation. Tried different strategies. Any suggestions are welcome.
> I had never crossed 40 in pronunciation. :help:
> 
> Got the result within 10 hrs.


Take help from someone who speaks like a native speaker. I suggest you to identify and fix some basic sounds that you pronounce wrongly. It will make a lot of difference in PTE score.


----------



## mahboob757

parthibanrey said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Below is my 6th attempt results.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 87/85/69/90
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 90/85/*29*/90/90/61
> 
> I don't know how to improve pronunciation. Tried different strategies. Any suggestions are welcome.
> I had never crossed 40 in pronunciation. :help:
> 
> Got the result within 10 hrs.


In addition, or actually as a detail to what Sharma.Shailender said, I would say, talk to native speaker, ask them to review & comment on your pronunciation of EACH word uttered. Watch some TV shows, Movies etc, and try to repeat the dialogues (multiple times). Do this for a week, and then, get reviewed again.


----------



## prakshil

Can speech to text software be any indicator of pronunciation? let say if the online software (such as https://speechnotes.co/) captures around 80% of the words spoken, would it be fair to say that pronunciation would be good enough to sail through?


----------



## swadiarujuta

Can someone help me with typical phrases of academic writing.

I had submitted essay to e2language tutor for accessment. And got the evaluation comments as " try to include more typical phrases of academic writing."

Can someone share ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

Hey, I have booked an exam on 13 th November. However, I got this email today morning.

"Dear candidate,

You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a Pearson VUE or third party test center and we will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment will need to be cancelled or rescheduled, depending on your exam sponsor's policies.

We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us.

Our contact information can be found on our website.

Thank you,

Pearson VUE Customer Service"

Has anyone come up with this before? 
Is it okay to reschedule the exam? 
Would it cost me a surcharge?


----------



## kumarmkumar666

swadiarujuta said:


> Ya may be but here it's due auto correct feature of mobile that made my vocabulary poor . But if you see the test result vocabulary is at 88.
> 
> Also suggest ways to improve
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I think correcting self and reoeating may be a factor for low speaking score as fluency affects.

Also correction is more worse than missing one article or preposition


----------



## harib

Hello Experts. I took the mock test the second time but my reading score is quite low. 65 in the first now 68. Experts Please help me out here I'm really tensed right now I am studying really hard from the past 1 month but still not performing well in Reading. Please suggest some tips for Re-order and Fill in the blanks both type. What is the thing that I should do to improve both of these questions? Please guide me. Thanks


----------



## aydinmagic

*PTE Writing*

Hi All

I took PTE 4 times but could not pass the writing, even though I passed the other sections.

Tips for PTE writing much appreciated.


----------



## MarshallTank

Hello guys, 
I was trying to understand the scoring weight of each section of the pte exam and i found this sheet. Does anyone know whether this information is accurate or not? Because if it is true it will change they way I manage my time during the exam. Since there are many hard questions that have minimal impact on the score.


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Experts below is my mock score please evaluate and tell me which questions should I focus on in order to achieve 79+ :

L: 75
R: 68
S: 90
W: 74

enabling skills
G: 69
O: 85
S: 84
V: 90
WD: 90


----------



## JG

aydinmagic said:


> Hi All
> 
> I took PTE 4 times but could not pass the writing, even though I passed the other sections.
> 
> Tips for PTE writing much appreciated.


If you are able to pass other sections then passing writing session is not a tough part. Write a lot of essays and mark it with someone who knows the exam well.


----------



## JG

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts below is my mock score please evaluate and tell me which questions should I focus on in order to achieve 79+ :
> 
> L: 75
> R: 68
> S: 90
> W: 74
> 
> enabling skills
> G: 69
> O: 85
> S: 84
> V: 90
> WD: 90


Of course, it is reading.


----------



## mahnoor101

josygeorge000 said:


> Of course, it is reading.


1.Any tips for Fill in the blanks and re-order paragraph?

2. Any technique that you might use to crack them? 

3.And apart from the reading section are others affected by it too or other sections need improvement as well?

Thanks.


----------



## JG

mahnoor101 said:


> 1.Any tips for Fill in the blanks and re-order paragraph?
> 
> 2. Any technique that you might use to crack them?
> 
> 3.And apart from the reading section are others affected by it too or other sections need improvement as well?
> 
> Thanks.


You know other sections need as well. But focus on reading. Read this thread from 1 to 300 pages blindly and understand what they have said and you will pass definitely.
:amen:


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

prakshil said:


> Can speech to text software be any indicator of pronunciation? let say if the online software (such as https://speechnotes.co/) captures around 80% of the words spoken, would it be fair to say that pronunciation would be good enough to sail through?


Yes it’s good. I’ve used google speech to text and it’s awesome


----------



## JG

swadiarujuta said:


> Can someone help me with typical phrases of academic writing.
> 
> I had submitted essay to e2language tutor for accessment. And got the evaluation comments as " try to include more typical phrases of academic writing."
> 
> Can someone share ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


https://www.paperrater.com/

Assess essay here as well.


----------



## JG

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I passed PTE from my 2nd try (1st I failed in listening part as I didn't complete last 7 questions)
> 
> Average 85 points, I got:
> 
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 84
> Speaking- 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Now I need to wait if ACT ever reopens for oversees applicants to apply


Congrats! why are you waiting for ACT? Are you not eligible for 189?


----------



## SG

Hi Everyone,

Does the main PTE Exam have this pattern of modules:

1. Speaking
- Read Aloud
- Repeat Sentence
- Describe Image
- Retell Lecture
- Answer Short Questions

2. Writing
- Summarize Written Text
- Essay

3. Reading
- Read & Write: Fill in the Blanks
- Multiple Choice Single Answer
- Multiple Choice Multiple Answer
- Reorder Paragraphs
- Fill in the Blanks

4. Listening
- Summarize Spoken Text
- Multiple Choice Multiple Answer
- Fill in the Blanks
- Highlight Correct Summary
- Multiple Choice Single Answer
- Select Missing Words
- Highlight Incorrect Summary
- Write from Dictation


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does the main PTE Exam have this pattern of modules:
> 
> 1. Speaking
> - Read Aloud
> - Repeat Sentence
> - Describe Image
> - Retell Lecture
> - Answer Short Questions
> 
> 2. Writing
> - Summarize Written Text
> - Essay
> 
> 3. Reading
> - Read & Write: Fill in the Blanks
> - Multiple Choice Single Answer
> - Multiple Choice Multiple Answer
> - Reorder Paragraphs
> - Fill in the Blanks
> 
> 4. Listening
> - Summarize Spoken Text
> - Multiple Choice Multiple Answer
> - Fill in the Blanks
> - Highlight Correct Summary
> - Multiple Choice Single Answer
> - Select Missing Words
> - Highlight Incorrect Summary
> - Write from Dictation


Yes the same 👍🏻

In the beginning, we’ve options to check our microphone & introduce ourselves.


----------



## mahnoor101

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I passed PTE from my 2nd try (1st I failed in listening part as I didn't complete last 7 questions)
> 
> Average 85 points, I got:
> 
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 84
> Speaking- 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Now I need to wait if ACT ever reopens for oversees applicants to apply


Please share strategy that you used for Re-order Paragraph. And fill in the blanks. Thanks


----------



## JG

mahnoor101 said:


> Please share strategy that you used for Re-order Paragraph. And fill in the blanks. Thanks


Instead of asking about techniques in each section why dont you checkout the first 300 pages of this thread. You will get all answers to your questions from those.


----------



## mahnoor101

josygeorge000 said:


> Instead of asking about techniques in each section why dont you checkout the first 300 pages of this thread. You will get all answers to your questions from those.


Checked the first 100 pages but couldn't find anything.


----------



## JG

mahnoor101 said:


> Checked the first 100 pages but couldn't find anything.


That is a wrong thing. Either you have not checked or you are saying lie. anyways if you want to improve at a price then go for e2language which is the best. if you want free then refer to this forum only. first 300 pages experience is more than enough to score 90. I am sure about that.


----------



## kriptologin

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I passed PTE from my 2nd try (1st I failed in listening part as I didn't complete last 7 questions)
> 
> Average 85 points, I got:
> 
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 84
> Speaking- 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Now I need to wait if ACT ever reopens for oversees applicants to apply


You are a great fellow!
Well, when someone gets) Good luck!


----------



## mahnoor101

josygeorge000 said:


> That is a wrong thing. Either you have not checked or you are saying lie. anyways if you want to improve at a price then go for e2language which is the best. if you want free then refer to this forum only. first 300 pages experience is more than enough to score 90. I am sure about that.


I am not lying. The first 100 refers to the strategies I know already. But I am specifically looking for Re-Order. I have 79+ score in other sections apart from reading. Therefore, I am just looking for RO.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

DN7C said:


> Hey, I have booked an exam on 13 th November. However, I got this email today morning.
> 
> "Dear candidate,
> 
> You are receiving this email message because you are scheduled to test at a Pearson VUE or third party test center and we will not be able to deliver your exam at that time. Your exam appointment will need to be cancelled or rescheduled, depending on your exam sponsor's policies.
> 
> We have started contacting everyone affected by this issue. If you prefer to call us to discuss your options regarding your appointment before we reach you, please have the Case ID provided in this e-mail ready when calling us.
> 
> Our contact information can be found on our website.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Pearson VUE Customer Service"
> 
> Has anyone come up with this before?
> Is it okay to reschedule the exam?
> Would it cost me a surcharge?


That’s so disappointing. Can we please know where the test center was?

In order to reschedule, we’ll need to pay some amount and here in australia, it’s around 85 dollars. Since this isn’t your mistake, PTE should help you with a free rescheduling of the exam. Good luck.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

mahnoor101 said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> I passed PTE from my 2nd try (1st I failed in listening part as I didn't complete last 7 questions)
> 
> Average 85 points, I got:
> 
> Listening - 81
> Reading - 84
> Speaking- 90
> Writing - 80
> 
> Now I need to wait if ACT ever reopens for oversees applicants to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share strategy that you used for Re-order Paragraph. And fill in the blanks. Thanks
Click to expand...

Please check the five finger strategy explained by a PTE trainer on youtube.

The technique is: free standing sentence -> noun -> pronoun -> conclusion.

You get points for each pairs of correct sentences, not for each of them. Use this technique, please do practice a lot. Good Luck!!


----------



## DN7C

aswinputhenveettil said:


> That’s so disappointing. Can we please know where the test center was?
> 
> In order to reschedule, we’ll need to pay some amount and here in australia, it’s around 85 dollars. Since this isn’t your mistake, PTE should help you with a free rescheduling of the exam. Good luck.


Yes, I had to pay 36.XX USD to reschedule the exam. The test centre was ICBT in Sri Lanka. I need to send PTE customer care an email for a reimbursement of the rescheduling fee as I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## sharma.shailender

aydinmagic said:


> Hi All
> 
> I took PTE 4 times but could not pass the writing, even though I passed the other sections.
> 
> Tips for PTE writing much appreciated.


I shared these tips earlier. Sharing it again for you:

1. Keep your essay short and simple. You don't have much time to get creative. Keep the WC between 200 and 225. There are no extra marks for writing a 300 words essay, but more you write, more mistakes will be there and you will not be left with any time to correct them. Remember, the examiner is just a computer program, so there's no need to impress him with creative writing. So just stick to the basic structure and try to write an error-free essay.

2. Follow the E2L essay structure and pick two simple arguments for 2nd and 3rd paragraphs quickly. Write a couple of sentences to support your arguments and give examples. Don't waste too much time in thinking. Don't worry if you feel your arguments are not strong enough or if your facts / examples are not 100% accurate. The thing which matters most is your English (grammar, vocabulary, sentence structure and the flow).

3. For essay(s), plan to save 4-5 minutes to proofread and correct your spellings & grammatical errors. Similarly for "summarize spoken text", save atleast 2 minutes for corrections. This step is very important to get high marks.

4. While you proofread, also try to replace some simple words/phrases with better synonyms and eliminate some of the repetitive words. This will help you get highest marks in vocabulary.

5. For "Write from dictation", in case you don't get the all the words completely, make sure to write the sentence with correct English (grammar, spelling, sentence structure etc).


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys ,

I have a problem regarding "summarize written text ".As per the question,answer would be between 5-75 words. But I am feeling uncomfortable, and unconfident exceeding 35 word limit.Writting more prone to erros in spelling and grammer. Even E2 Language sample answers are 25-35. 

Can you kindly share your ideas ,stratergies on this ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a problem regarding "summarize written text ".As per the question,answer would be between 5-75 words. But I am feeling uncomfortable, and unconfident exceeding 35 word limit.Writting more prone to erros in spelling and grammer. Even E2 Language sample answers are 25-35.
> 
> Can you kindly share your ideas ,stratergies on this ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Yeah, it’s a bit tricky. Identifying the key phrases in the given context is the only way to crack it.


----------



## crownmoron

*PTE Practice Tests*

Please let me know if you know some best PTE centers in ludhiana


----------



## crownmoron

also tell me the procedure to reschedule pte exam.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a problem regarding "summarize written text ".As per the question,answer would be between 5-75 words. But I am feeling uncomfortable, and unconfident exceeding 35 word limit.Writting more prone to erros in spelling and grammer. Even E2 Language sample answers are 25-35.
> 
> Can you kindly share your ideas ,stratergies on this ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


SWT is pretty simple if you can identify 2 to 3 main ideas and exclude the supporting ideas. After that, just join the main ideas by using simple linking words such as AND, BUT, HOWEVER, .... and start changing the words by using synonyms. 

1 more tip is to never use too much of your brainpower on SWT.

Hope this helps.


----------



## deaddisco

Hello,

I took my PTE-A test last Monday and only got Proficient. Here's my score. 

Communicative Skills:
Listening - 79
Reading -79
Speaking - 90
Writing - 76

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 80
Oral Fluency - 90
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 60
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 90

Any thoughts? Where did I go wrong? Where can I improve?


----------



## intruder_

deaddisco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I took my PTE-A test last Monday and only got Proficient. Here's my score.
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening - 79
> Reading -79
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 76
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 80
> Oral Fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 60
> Vocabulary - 90
> Written Discourse - 90
> 
> Any thoughts? Where did I go wrong? Where can I improve?


SST & SWT is something you need to look into, the content, key features and a conclusion should help get the scores in Listening, Reading and ultimately Writing in check.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

crownmoron said:


> also tell me the procedure to reschedule pte exam.


Please visit pte website, select your test date & you’ll find an option to reschedule.


----------



## deaddisco

Hello guys,

I bought another Gold Test Kit on PTEPractice using the same account I used from the first time I purchased it. Now, I tried taking the PTE Practice Test A and I got the same content???? How come??? Is it always the same???? I thought they'd have more material :| 

Can I get a refund if ever??


----------



## mahboob757

deaddisco said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I bought another Gold Test Kit on PTEPractice using the same account I used from the first time I purchased it. Now, I tried taking the PTE Practice Test A and I got the same content???? How come??? Is it always the same???? I thought they'd have more material :|
> 
> Can I get a refund if ever??


Talk to them, and explain how it doesn't make sense if they give you the same exercises again, if the exercises are same, at least the Full Length Practice tests should be different. I think their customer support reps are pretty helpful.


----------



## mahnoor101

Hi Everyone! 

If I am scoring 90 in Speaking, does it mean that I am not making mistakes in the Repeat Sentence section? 

P.s my listening scores are 75.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi All,
I was preparing for my PTE score aiming 79+ but every time I am getting nearby same score which is between 70-74.
I had practiced for 4-5 months and last time I had increased my score in speaking only, while my reading. writing and listening are about 70.

Now I am planning to opt for IELTS exam instead of PTE. Could you please suggest me how to prepare for IELTS exam and what are the differences in both the tests.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## bvpraveen

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> I was preparing for my PTE score aiming 79+ but every time I am getting nearby same score which is between 70-74.
> I had practiced for 4-5 months and last time I had increased my score in speaking only, while my reading. writing and listening are about 70.
> 
> Now I am planning to opt for IELTS exam instead of PTE. Could you please suggest me how to prepare for IELTS exam and what are the differences in both the tests.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta


Careful!

I can give good details on IELTS as I'd appeared twice. However, before going further, I want to ask "Are you sure you want to go for IELTS instead of PTE"?

I'd taken IELTS twice 3 years back when I was looking for 7 in all. To be frank, I got really pissed off with speaking and writing due to human scoring. I used to get 6.5 in either of it, although I was quite sure I done good to get at least 7. 

As per your statement, you are getting 70-74 in PTE, which should ideally fetch you 7 in IELTS. This has same weight as PTE with 65. So what you are achieving going with IELTS?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> I was preparing for my PTE score aiming 79+ but every time I am getting nearby same score which is between 70-74.
> I had practiced for 4-5 months and last time I had increased my score in speaking only, while my reading. writing and listening are about 70.
> 
> Now I am planning to opt for IELTS exam instead of PTE. Could you please suggest me how to prepare for IELTS exam and what are the differences in both the tests.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta


Hello buddy,

Please stick to PTE to get 79+ score. My friend had the same issue and he took PTE 16 times, believe it or not.

Can I please know how are you preparing? If it’s self-studying, please join a PTE training institute and practice for atleast 4 weeks before you book the next test date. They’ll analyse your mock tests & help you with feedbacks to get you 79+.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> If I am scoring 90 in Speaking, does it mean that I am not making mistakes in the Repeat Sentence section?
> 
> P.s my listening scores are 75.


No bro. It means you’re doing very good. Your listening score may get affected by the reading tasks too.


----------



## atulgupta225

I had spend more than a year when i first attempted for PTE where I had much better score than what i am getting it now.(Seems the marking criteria or test content are getting hard)
As now I am 37, I need to get maximum points for my age. Thus, I have decided that I will go for IELTS where I can have option to apply for Canada PR along with Australia.


----------



## atulgupta225

I took e2language course and with help of their techniques I am able to get 70 marks and not 79+ marks.
My current points for PR are 65 and need to get 10 additional points which is possible if i get 79+ in all sections.
There are no invites for 65 pointers now. Also, my age is now 37 and I am thinking to go for IELTS so that i can use it points for my Canada PR before I turn 38, as with increasing age I am loosing points for Canada PR process.


----------



## bnetkunt

Hi Guys,

In My 3rd mock test I have go the below scores
L:79 ,W:90,R:90,S:60

My tutor tells speaking score is less because of mic issues at home. However,when I listen to the recordings of mock test everything looks fine.

Please provide your inputs on this

Regards,
bnetkunt


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## iswan1990

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In My 3rd mock test I have go the below scores
> L:79 ,W:90,R:90,S:60
> 
> My tutor tells speaking score is less because of mic issues at home. However,when I listen to the recordings of mock test everything looks fine.
> 
> Please provide your inputs on this
> 
> Regards,
> bnetkunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hey bnetkunt,

That is correct. I did the mock test and my scores for anything related to mic was horrible. I was worried when I took my actual PTE Test but did just fine. 

You might want to check with your tutor if your natural speaking skills are fine. If it is, then just ensure you place your mic properly when you do the test. Then, I think you'll do just fine.


----------



## bnetkunt

iswan1990 said:


> Hey bnetkunt,
> 
> That is correct. I did the mock test and my scores for anything related to mic was horrible. I was worried when I took my actual PTE Test but did just fine.
> 
> You might want to check with your tutor if your natural speaking skills are fine. If it is, then just ensure you place your mic properly when you do the test. Then, I think you'll do just fine.


Thanks iswan1990 for Your suggestions.
As per my tutor my natural speaking is fine no fumble and I have practiced monotone speaking also.
May I know what was your score in mock and actual test?

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## iswan1990

bnetkunt said:


> Thanks iswan1990 for Your suggestions.
> As per my tutor my natural speaking is fine no fumble and I have practiced monotone speaking also.
> May I know what was your score in mock and actual test?
> 
> Regards,
> bnetkunt
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Mock Test 1
L:75 R:69 S:48 W:84

Mock Test 2
L:75 R:61 S:33 W:90

PTE Exam
L:90 R:90 S:89 W:90

Hope I gave you some confidence. All the best for your PTE!


----------



## bnetkunt

iswan1990 said:


> Mock Test 1
> L:75 R:69 S:48 W:84
> 
> Mock Test 2
> L:75 R:61 S:33 W:90
> 
> PTE Exam
> L:90 R:90 S:89 W:90
> 
> Hope I gave you some confidence. All the best for your PTE!


Yes.Thanks a lot iswan

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coollucky

Hi Guys,

Can someone suggest which site/app is best to check pronunciation. I am practicing with speechnotes and it is able to identify 85-90% of my content. Is it good to go or I need more practice.

Please suggest if there are more accurate sites or apps available.


----------



## nitinsy

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In My 3rd mock test I have go the below scores
> L:79 ,W:90,R:90,S:60
> 
> My tutor tells speaking score is less because of mic issues at home. However,when I listen to the recordings of mock test everything looks fine.
> 
> Please provide your inputs on this
> 
> Regards,
> bnetkunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I had the same problem. Switching laptops and changing microphone solved it. Easiest test is to navigate to google speech demo (google it - can't post links yet) and try dictating. If google is able to recognize your speech, you will be fine in PTE.

If google doesn't recognize try on another computer and/or switch microphone.


----------



## cyhnk

Hi everyone,

If you compare mock tests with real PTE, do you think mock tests are easier (or difficult) than the real test?

I took an IELTS almost a year ago and my score was 7.5 overall. I have been studying for PTE for 2-3 months now and I received lower scores(overall 55) on mock test then my IELTS test.

The reason I am asking is that this is kind of disappointing and confusing for me. I am thinking like maybe PTE is not my cup of tea and should go back to IELTS.

So what do you think?


----------



## nitinsy

coollucky said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone suggest which site/app is best to check pronunciation. I am practicing with speechnotes and it is able to identify 85-90% of my content. Is it good to go or I need more practice.
> 
> Please suggest if there are more accurate sites or apps available.


Try on google speech demo (google it). If it recognizes 85-90%, you should be fine in PTE. In the mock tests I got <60 in speaking when I was focusing on pronunciation and punctuation. In the most recent test, I spoke at my natural speed (Indian speed == faster) with hardly any focus on punctuation or pronunciation. Got 90 in speaking 

In the first mock test I got 10 in fluency and pronunciation due to mic problems. I could hear myself clearing in recordings and on the pearsonpte computer test page. BUT volume was too low. Once I switched laptop and volume was better, my scores improved.

One thing I observed is that in the mock tests where you see the volume equalizer, ensure it reaches 50% level in your normal speech. Anything below may not be evaluated correctly.


----------



## nitinsy

cyhnk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you compare mock tests with real PTE, do you think mock tests are easier (or difficult) than the real test?
> 
> I took an IELTS almost a year ago and my score was 7.5 overall. I have been studying for PTE for 2-3 months now and I received lower scores(overall 55) on mock test then my IELTS test.
> 
> The reason I am asking is that this is kind of disappointing and confusing for me. I am thinking like maybe PTE is not my cup of tea and should go back to IELTS.
> 
> So what do you think?


From what I read, PTE exam scores are usually better than mock tests. I took all three mock tests - A was the most difficult, B & C were similar.

I will be taking the actual PTE exam soon, will post updates here once I get my scores. 

My friend took about IELTS and PTE, and he believes PTE is much easier to crack.


----------



## coollucky

nitinsy said:


> Try on google speech demo (google it). If it recognizes 85-90%, you should be fine in PTE. In the mock tests I got <60 in speaking when I was focusing on pronunciation and punctuation. In the most recent test, I spoke at my natural speed (Indian speed == faster) with hardly any focus on punctuation or pronunciation. Got 90 in speaking
> 
> In the first mock test I got 10 in fluency and pronunciation due to mic problems. I could hear myself clearing in recordings and on the pearsonpte computer test page. BUT volume was too low. Once I switched laptop and volume was better, my scores improved.
> 
> One thing I observed is that in the mock tests where you see the volume equalizer, ensure it reaches 50% level in your normal speech. Anything below may not be evaluated correctly.


Many thanks nitinsy for the reply. My problem is not speaking as I have been consistently getting scores above 83. (1st mock test A 82, 2nd mock test B 85, 1st attempt PTE 84). I am also scoring good in fluency with more than 85 each time. The only thing is that my pronunciation is at around 56-60 range.

However, I am worried about my reading scores which are not crossing 79. In actual PTE, I am damn sure that I did pretty well in reading and was expecting above 85, but got only 78 

Now I think this may be because of pronunciation which is affecting my reading score in read aloud section (due to bad pronunciation the software might not be picking the content properly)... Because of this I am working on pronunciation.

P.S. My next test date is 17th Nov :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kfarid313

cyhnk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you compare mock tests with real PTE, do you think mock tests are easier (or difficult) than the real test?
> 
> I took an IELTS almost a year ago and my score was 7.5 overall. I have been studying for PTE for 2-3 months now and I received lower scores(overall 55) on mock test then my IELTS test.
> 
> The reason I am asking is that this is kind of disappointing and confusing for me. I am thinking like maybe PTE is not my cup of tea and should go back to IELTS.
> 
> So what do you think?


my personal opinion for u wud be to go for canadian pr instead of australia.As achieving 7.5 in all modules of ielts is fabulous. ielts results are valid for 2 yrs for canadian pr. just tally your crs score & if it is 430+ u may get an invitation in the next 2 rounds.


----------



## nitinsy

coollucky said:


> Many thanks nitinsy for the reply. My problem is not speaking as I have been consistently getting scores above 83. (1st mock test A 82, 2nd mock test B 85, 1st attempt PTE 84). I am also scoring good in fluency with more than 85 each time. The only thing is that my pronunciation is at around 56-60 range.
> 
> However, I am worried about my reading scores which are not crossing 79. In actual PTE, I am damn sure that I did pretty well in reading and was expecting above 85, but got only 78
> 
> Now I think this may be because of pronunciation which is affecting my reading score in read aloud section (due to bad pronunciation the software might not be picking the content properly)... Because of this I am working on pronunciation.
> 
> P.S. My next test date is 17th Nov :fingerscrossed:


If you are getting less in reading, focus on sections that are scored on reading. This is the result of my last test (Mock Test A). 










I scored less in pronunciation BUT still scored 90 in each section. Maybe you are going wrong in other reading items.


----------



## nitinsy

nitinsy said:


> If you are getting less in reading, focus on sections that are scored on reading. This is the result of my last test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored less in pronunciation BUT still scored 90 in each section. Maybe you are going wrong in other reading items.


The image is not showing up. Here is the link https://imgur.com/ATJLRoj


----------



## coollucky

nitinsy said:


> The image is not showing up. Here is the link https://imgur.com/ATJLRoj


Wow bro..first of all congrats for such an incredible result..its really like a dream for many in this thread..Was this your first attempt or u appeared more than once

Looking at your result makes me think again at my strategy, and I believe I was going on wrong path. Thanks for that too.

Additionally, it will be immensely helpful if you can share some tips, as you seem a master of the game.


----------



## nitinsy

coollucky said:


> Wow bro..first of all congrats for such an incredible result..its really like a dream for many in this thread..Was this your first attempt or u appeared more than once
> 
> Looking at your result makes me think again at my strategy, and I believe I was going on wrong path. Thanks for that too.
> 
> Additionally, it will be immensely helpful if you can share some tips, as you seem a master of the game.


Firstly, let me clarify this was in the mock test A, not the real test. I will post scores of the real test next week. 

I spent some 20hrs going through videos on the net - mostly E2language. Those are good to understand the format and to generally get a good feel for the exam.

Then I spent another 10 hrs going through some model test papers in a book found on the net (pte_academic_practice_tests_plus).

Finally took mock tests B, C and A in that order.

Result of B: https://imgur.com/a/a8J7HSz
Result of C: https://imgur.com/a/AZdFxNe

While taking test B, mic didn't record well and got bad results - mostly because of recording issues. Then tried C after fixing mic and got good results in all sections except speaking.

Later took A and was careful not to pause even if there were mistakes. In describe image, I spoke continuously without pausing - I know I made wrong observations on the picture - but that doesn't matter. For example, I said trend was rising when it was actually falling.

In retell lecture, I just made up some sentences and made sure I included keywords from the lecture in those sentences. I jotted keywords while listening to the lecture. In some cases, order of keywords in lecture were different from mine. For example, the third sentence of lecture was second in mine and in some cases I mixed keywords from multiple sentences. In all, I don't think content matters but keywords, fluency and grammar matter most. 

I did not focus on punctuation or pausing between sentences in retell lecture, describe image and read aloud.

Videos from https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC75E-GWY0hj3Dkt_qhZzECw were an eye-opener. She has made videos wherein she took tests for each section separately and showed how she scored 90s. Just watch the videos and you will realize pronunciation doesn't matter much.

I would suggest you analyze results of your mock tests and focus on areas of weakness. Good luck!

I have my test soon, so keeping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## coollucky

nitinsy said:


> Firstly, let me clarify this was in the mock test A, not the real test. I will post scores of the real test next week.
> 
> I spent some 20hrs going through videos on the net - mostly E2language. Those are good to understand the format and to generally get a good feel for the exam.
> 
> Then I spent another 10 hrs going through some model test papers in a book found on the net (pte_academic_practice_tests_plus).
> 
> Finally took mock tests B, C and A in that order.
> 
> Result of B: https://imgur.com/a/a8J7HSz
> Result of C: https://imgur.com/a/AZdFxNe
> 
> While taking test B, mic didn't record well and got bad results - mostly because of recording issues. Then tried C after fixing mic and got good results in all sections except speaking.
> 
> Later took A and was careful not to pause even if there were mistakes. In describe image, I spoke continuously without pausing - I know I made wrong observations on the picture - but that doesn't matter. For example, I said trend was rising when it was actually falling.
> 
> In retell lecture, I just made up some sentences and made sure I included keywords from the lecture in those sentences. I jotted keywords while listening to the lecture. In some cases, order of keywords in lecture were different from mine. For example, the third sentence of lecture was second in mine and in some cases I mixed keywords from multiple sentences. In all, I don't think content matters but keywords, fluency and grammar matter most.
> 
> I did not focus on punctuation or pausing between sentences in retell lecture, describe image and read aloud.
> 
> Videos from https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC75E-GWY0hj3Dkt_qhZzECw were an eye-opener. She has made videos wherein she took tests for each section separately and showed how she scored 90s. Just watch the videos and you will realize pronunciation doesn't matter much.
> 
> I would suggest you analyze results of your mock tests and focus on areas of weakness. Good luck!
> 
> I have my test soon, so keeping :fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot bro..your suggestions are priceless..BTW practice test A is the toughest of all..this I am saying from my own exp.. If you have got such astonishing numbers in that, then I am sure you will clear the real exam with flying colors..

All the very best..


----------



## mahboob757

kfarid313 said:


> my personal opinion for u wud be to go for canadian pr instead of australia.As achieving 7.5 in all modules of ielts is fabulous. ielts results are valid for 2 yrs for canadian pr. just tally your crs score & if it is 430+ u may get an invitation in the next 2 rounds.


430 or 440+? I see that the minimum points of candidates who got invited were 440+. Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some reference materials to practice for IELTS exam and what all things we need to keep in mind to score maximum in this exam.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## intruder_

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some reference materials to practice for IELTS exam and what all things we need to keep in mind to score maximum in this exam.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta


Paid or free material from e2 learning is a good source to maximize your score. I followed their tips for both IELTS and PTE to score my desired score on both tests.


----------



## nitinsy

intruder_ said:


> Paid or free material from e2 learning is a good source to maximize your score. I followed their tips for both IELTS and PTE to score my desired score on both tests.


Gave my exam today and got the results - https://imgur.com/a/xJombU6

I found the real exam tougher, probably because of the environment and money at risk  Also having other people speaking at the same time was distracting - luckily I chose a center that had appointments available at the last minute, which meant there were only few people (4) during that time taking the exam. Even that was distracting to me.

I think the real exam is more forgiving since I made quite a few mistakes and still got a good result overall. 

I made sure I set the mic above nose level, didn't have option to set the mic distance from mouth since only up/down motion was possible. Not sure if this is a factor but I read others recommending this method.

Diff between mock and real exam:
1) There is no volume indicator (green bars in mock exam). I couldn't really check how loud I was speaking but tried to be reasonably loud
2) Time - I finished by exam in 2hrs 30 minutes. In mock tests I never ran out of time, for some reason in real exam I ran out of time in all sections. I had only 2 minutes remaining in speaking/writing section and finished reading & listening tasks only at the last second
3) Word counts - In mock tests, the interface highlights in red when we cross the word limit in questions where writing is required. This helps to understand if you are crossing the limit. In real exam there is no indicator except the word count at bottom. I completely forgot to check that until the second essay but luckily I guess I was within the limits.

From my memory, I made the following mistakes:
1) In read aloud, I read reasonably fast without pausing for punctuation. All of my passages were complete in under 30 seconds (mostly around 25 seconds). I did the same in mock test but got less scores in pronunciation (around 50-60). In the real exam, the same method got me 85. I guess this is because of the mic/computer setup at home compared to the real setup.
2) Repeated one word twice in one question of repeat sentence. Missed two words of another question in repeat sentence
3) I got a picture (not graph) based question in describe image - completely goofed up here. Didn't know what to say but kept on about colors, shapes, etc. I think the key here is to speak non-stop and pick some relevant keywords. Unfortunately, I did make the mistake of pausing once in this one. There were two words on the picture and I made some weird sentence with them which wouldn't make any sense normally BUT since this is computer evaluation I think it works.
4) In describe image make sure to call out each keyword mentioned in graph/picture at least once in your speech.
5) Retell lecture was the worst - pauses, improper sentences and absolutely meaningless sentences. I just made up some crap which included keywords from the lecture. I didn't even understand what the topic was for one lecture. I just skipped that topic keyword and used others to make some random sentences. But try to maintain sequence if possible - meaning if keyword1 came first in lecture, try to use that earlier compared to keyword2 which appears later
6) Gave wrong answer for one question in answer short question
7) In summarize written text, I wrote a long sentence of about 45-60 words. Basically combined two sentences with keywords like which, whereas, thereby, etc. I made sure to include as many keywords I could from the passage.
8) In essay, I DID NOT follow fixed structure sentence by sentence as mentioned in the E2 language videos. Instead in all my essays (including mock), I wrote 4 paras with 3-4 sentences each: a) Intro b) Point1 c) Point2 d) Conclusion. In para 4 made sure to start with "In conclusion, ..". For vocabulary, I made sure to deliberately include as many unique words I could come up with and some keywords related to the topic.
9) There was a long passage in multiple-choice answer in reading section. This took also 6-7minutes since it was long (4 paras 4-5 sentences each) and the answer choices were hard and tricky. Here the key is to understand the questions. Sometimes the answer will say exactly what is there in the passage BUT the question will be narrow and not referring to that part at all. Same logic applies for other question type where we are prompted for a question and expected to select one or more answers (reading and listening section)
10) I had to run through remaining reading section as I was running out of time. Didn't get time to revise and recheck answers. Had a bad feeling about this at end of exam, but luckily got through.
11) Re-order paragraph was easy. Two tricks I used: a) find independent sentence to start with and b) find associations between each pair of sentences - second sentence refers to something in first sentence
12) In listening summarize spoken text, I wrote down keywords from the lecture and made up sentences in the same order as the lecture. Started with "this lecture was about topic". I followed this by 3-4 sentences covering all important keywords I had written down. I DID NOT write any summary or conclusion. In one question I didn't understand topic keyword and wrote something similar sounding 

Given the mistakes I made, I was expecting lower scores - but this worked out well for me. 

This forum helped a lot and hence posting my experience here for others to benefit.


----------



## intruder_

nitinsy said:


> Gave my exam today and got the results - https://imgur.com/a/xJombU6
> 
> I found the real exam tougher, probably because of the environment and money at risk  Also having other people speaking at the same time was distracting - luckily I chose a center that had appointments available at the last minute, which meant there were only few people (4) during that time taking the exam. Even that was distracting to me.
> 
> I think the real exam is more forgiving since I made quite a few mistakes and still got a good result overall.
> 
> I made sure I set the mic above nose level, didn't have option to set the mic distance from mouth since only up/down motion was possible. Not sure if this is a factor but I read others recommending this method.
> 
> Diff between mock and real exam:
> 1) There is no volume indicator (green bars in mock exam). I couldn't really check how loud I was speaking but tried to be reasonably loud
> 2) Time - I finished by exam in 2hrs 30 minutes. In mock tests I never ran out of time, for some reason in real exam I ran out of time in all sections. I had only 2 minutes remaining in speaking/writing section and finished reading & listening tasks only at the last second
> 3) Word counts - In mock tests, the interface highlights in red when we cross the word limit in questions where writing is required. This helps to understand if you are crossing the limit. In real exam there is no indicator except the word count at bottom. I completely forgot to check that until the second essay but luckily I guess I was within the limits.
> 
> From my memory, I made the following mistakes:
> 1) In read aloud, I read reasonably fast without pausing for punctuation. All of my passages were complete in under 30 seconds (mostly around 25 seconds). I did the same in mock test but got less scores in pronunciation (around 50-60). In the real exam, the same method got me 85. I guess this is because of the mic/computer setup at home compared to the real setup.
> 2) Repeated one word twice in one question of repeat sentence. Missed two words of another question in repeat sentence
> 3) I got a picture (not graph) based question in describe image - completely goofed up here. Didn't know what to say but kept on about colors, shapes, etc. I think the key here is to speak non-stop and pick some relevant keywords. Unfortunately, I did make the mistake of pausing once in this one. There were two words on the picture and I made some weird sentence with them which wouldn't make any sense normally BUT since this is computer evaluation I think it works.
> 4) In describe image make sure to call out each keyword mentioned in graph/picture at least once in your speech.
> 5) Retell lecture was the worst - pauses, improper sentences and absolutely meaningless sentences. I just made up some crap which included keywords from the lecture. I didn't even understand what the topic was for one lecture. I just skipped that topic keyword and used others to make some random sentences. But try to maintain sequence if possible - meaning if keyword1 came first in lecture, try to use that earlier compared to keyword2 which appears later
> 6) Gave wrong answer for one question in answer short question
> 7) In summarize written text, I wrote a long sentence of about 45-60 words. Basically combined two sentences with keywords like which, whereas, thereby, etc. I made sure to include as many keywords I could from the passage.
> 8) In essay, I DID NOT follow fixed structure sentence by sentence as mentioned in the E2 language videos. Instead in all my essays (including mock), I wrote 4 paras with 3-4 sentences each: a) Intro b) Point1 c) Point2 d) Conclusion. In para 4 made sure to start with "In conclusion, ..". For vocabulary, I made sure to deliberately include as many unique words I could come up with and some keywords related to the topic.
> 9) There was a long passage in multiple-choice answer in reading section. This took also 6-7minutes since it was long (4 paras 4-5 sentences each) and the answer choices were hard and tricky. Here the key is to understand the questions. Sometimes the answer will say exactly what is there in the passage BUT the question will be narrow and not referring to that part at all. Same logic applies for other question type where we are prompted for a question and expected to select one or more answers (reading and listening section)
> 10) I had to run through remaining reading section as I was running out of time. Didn't get time to revise and recheck answers. Had a bad feeling about this at end of exam, but luckily got through.
> 11) Re-order paragraph was easy. Two tricks I used: a) find independent sentence to start with and b) find associations between each pair of sentences - second sentence refers to something in first sentence
> 12) In listening summarize spoken text, I wrote down keywords from the lecture and made up sentences in the same order as the lecture. Started with "this lecture was about topic". I followed this by 3-4 sentences covering all important keywords I had written down. I DID NOT write any summary or conclusion. In one question I didn't understand topic keyword and wrote something similar sounding
> 
> Given the mistakes I made, I was expecting lower scores - but this worked out well for me.
> 
> This forum helped a lot and hence posting my experience here for others to benefit.


Congrats on achieving your desired score ! Your tips and elaborated comparative finding will certainly help test takers.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

nitinsy said:


> Gave my exam today and got the results - https://imgur.com/a/xJombU6
> 
> I found the real exam tougher, probably because of the environment and money at risk  Also having other people speaking at the same time was distracting - luckily I chose a center that had appointments available at the last minute, which meant there were only few people (4) during that time taking the exam. Even that was distracting to me.
> 
> I think the real exam is more forgiving since I made quite a few mistakes and still got a good result overall.
> 
> I made sure I set the mic above nose level, didn't have option to set the mic distance from mouth since only up/down motion was possible. Not sure if this is a factor but I read others recommending this method.
> 
> Diff between mock and real exam:
> 1) There is no volume indicator (green bars in mock exam). I couldn't really check how loud I was speaking but tried to be reasonably loud
> 2) Time - I finished by exam in 2hrs 30 minutes. In mock tests I never ran out of time, for some reason in real exam I ran out of time in all sections. I had only 2 minutes remaining in speaking/writing section and finished reading & listening tasks only at the last second
> 3) Word counts - In mock tests, the interface highlights in red when we cross the word limit in questions where writing is required. This helps to understand if you are crossing the limit. In real exam there is no indicator except the word count at bottom. I completely forgot to check that until the second essay but luckily I guess I was within the limits.
> 
> From my memory, I made the following mistakes:
> 1) In read aloud, I read reasonably fast without pausing for punctuation. All of my passages were complete in under 30 seconds (mostly around 25 seconds). I did the same in mock test but got less scores in pronunciation (around 50-60). In the real exam, the same method got me 85. I guess this is because of the mic/computer setup at home compared to the real setup.
> 2) Repeated one word twice in one question of repeat sentence. Missed two words of another question in repeat sentence
> 3) I got a picture (not graph) based question in describe image - completely goofed up here. Didn't know what to say but kept on about colors, shapes, etc. I think the key here is to speak non-stop and pick some relevant keywords. Unfortunately, I did make the mistake of pausing once in this one. There were two words on the picture and I made some weird sentence with them which wouldn't make any sense normally BUT since this is computer evaluation I think it works.
> 4) In describe image make sure to call out each keyword mentioned in graph/picture at least once in your speech.
> 5) Retell lecture was the worst - pauses, improper sentences and absolutely meaningless sentences. I just made up some crap which included keywords from the lecture. I didn't even understand what the topic was for one lecture. I just skipped that topic keyword and used others to make some random sentences. But try to maintain sequence if possible - meaning if keyword1 came first in lecture, try to use that earlier compared to keyword2 which appears later
> 6) Gave wrong answer for one question in answer short question
> 7) In summarize written text, I wrote a long sentence of about 45-60 words. Basically combined two sentences with keywords like which, whereas, thereby, etc. I made sure to include as many keywords I could from the passage.
> 8) In essay, I DID NOT follow fixed structure sentence by sentence as mentioned in the E2 language videos. Instead in all my essays (including mock), I wrote 4 paras with 3-4 sentences each: a) Intro b) Point1 c) Point2 d) Conclusion. In para 4 made sure to start with "In conclusion, ..". For vocabulary, I made sure to deliberately include as many unique words I could come up with and some keywords related to the topic.
> 9) There was a long passage in multiple-choice answer in reading section. This took also 6-7minutes since it was long (4 paras 4-5 sentences each) and the answer choices were hard and tricky. Here the key is to understand the questions. Sometimes the answer will say exactly what is there in the passage BUT the question will be narrow and not referring to that part at all. Same logic applies for other question type where we are prompted for a question and expected to select one or more answers (reading and listening section)
> 10) I had to run through remaining reading section as I was running out of time. Didn't get time to revise and recheck answers. Had a bad feeling about this at end of exam, but luckily got through.
> 11) Re-order paragraph was easy. Two tricks I used: a) find independent sentence to start with and b) find associations between each pair of sentences - second sentence refers to something in first sentence
> 12) In listening summarize spoken text, I wrote down keywords from the lecture and made up sentences in the same order as the lecture. Started with "this lecture was about topic". I followed this by 3-4 sentences covering all important keywords I had written down. I DID NOT write any summary or conclusion. In one question I didn't understand topic keyword and wrote something similar sounding
> 
> Given the mistakes I made, I was expecting lower scores - but this worked out well for me.
> 
> This forum helped a lot and hence posting my experience here for others to benefit.


By the way can you tell how much you got in each test, namely Speaking.,Writing, Reading and Listening?


----------



## kumarmkumar666

Hi Recent test takers,

Requesting to clarify my below questions?

1.) Does PTE gives headphones for Listening, because in the IELTS Headphones are not given all attend in an open speaker?
2.) In writing, If we finish summarize spoken text early and save time, can we use the time saved and add the time for writing essay so that we get 20 minutes plus time?


----------



## mahboob757

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Hi Recent test takers,
> 
> Requesting to clarify my below questions?
> 
> 1.) Does PTE gives headphones for Listening, because in the IELTS Headphones are not given all attend in an open speaker?
> 2.) In writing, If we finish summarize spoken text early and save time, can we use the time saved and add the time for writing essay so that we get 20 minutes plus time?


Hi,

1. Yes, they do give a headset.
2. I don't think so. (Gurus can correct me on this one, if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Ankit Mehta

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Hi Recent test takers,
> 
> Requesting to clarify my below questions?
> 
> 1.) Does PTE gives headphones for Listening, because in the IELTS Headphones are not given all attend in an open speaker?
> 2.) In writing, If we finish summarize spoken text early and save time, can we use the time saved and add the time for writing essay so that we get 20 minutes plus time?



1. Yes, they give headphones for listening.
2. No. You can't carry forward saved time in Essay writing from SST.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

mahboob757 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Yes, they do give a headset.
> 2. I don't think so. (Gurus can correct me on this one, if I'm wrong.)


Thanks for prompt reply.
Le's see what my 1st attempt of PTE next month; Dec 2018 brings.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

Ankit Mehta said:


> 1. Yes, they give headphones for listening.
> 2. No. You can't carry forward saved time in Essay writing from SST.


Thanks for prompt reply.
Le's see what my 1st attempt of PTE next month; Dec 2018 brings.


----------



## Maazm17

*Scores are deteriorating*

Hi Members,

Recently, I had my third attempt at PTE and still didn't achieve the score I wanted.

Each time I wrote my scores deteriorated to a point where I'm questioning myself if I know english. When I wrote my first PTE, I failed by 2-3 points from achieving the required score of 79. After a gap of 4 months, I had an another attempt to PTE, this time I took two weeks classes, only my speaking score increased and the rest declined. On my third attempt which was after a gap of 5 months, I scored the lowest possible marks and I feel shattered, engulfed with negativity. My scores in my third attempt were L - 63, R - 76, S- 53 and W - 63. (Grammar - 71, Oral Fluency - 33, Pronunciation - 41, Spelling - 77, Vocabulary - 90, Written Discourse - 63)

Although I wasn't expecting a score of 79+ but I didn't expect worse too. I don't know where I went wrong. My listening part was amazing, the scores shows different story.

Could you please provide me your opinions on this. I'm planning to take the bronze package from E2 Academic and work extremely hard to achieve the desired score. Thank you


----------



## nitinsy

kumarmkumar666 said:


> By the way can you tell how much you got in each test, namely Speaking.,Writing, Reading and Listening?


I have posted all results in my previous posts:
Result of mock test B & C
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2624.html#post14703596

Result of mock test A
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2624.html#post14703512

Real exam
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2625.html#post14704686


----------



## nitinsy

Maazm17 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Recently, I had my third attempt at PTE and still didn't achieve the score I wanted.
> 
> Each time I wrote my scores deteriorated to a point where I'm questioning myself if I know english. When I wrote my first PTE, I failed by 2-3 points from achieving the required score of 79. After a gap of 4 months, I had an another attempt to PTE, this time I took two weeks classes, only my speaking score increased and the rest declined. On my third attempt which was after a gap of 5 months, I scored the lowest possible marks and I feel shattered, engulfed with negativity. My scores in my third attempt were L - 63, R - 76, S- 53 and W - 63. (Grammar - 71, Oral Fluency - 33, Pronunciation - 41, Spelling - 77, Vocabulary - 90, Written Discourse - 63)
> 
> Although I wasn't expecting a score of 79+ but I didn't expect worse too. I don't know where I went wrong. My listening part was amazing, the scores shows different story.
> 
> Could you please provide me your opinions on this. I'm planning to take the bronze package from E2 Academic and work extremely hard to achieve the desired score. Thank you


After looking at your results I believe you are getting less scores overall because of speaking. I had the same problem in my first mock test. My mic was not working well and speaking didn't get evaluated at all. Here is my report of that test: https://imgur.com/a/jNck39D

I did well in the reading and listening tasks and still scored around 50-60 only. I did this twice and got same result. 

Later, got my mic fixed and the result jumped to 90s in speaking as well as listening and reading. Same test/same answers and yet results improved in listening and reading just because of fixing mic.

A lot of courses including E2 pitch pronunciation, pausing and intonation for speaking BUT in reality I found they are not that important. Check the following video 




It will give you a feel for what really works. Another section you need to improve is writing. Since your vocabulary score is good, I would recommend focusing on spellings. Write your essay in notepad and check spellings in word - rinse and repeat.

Lastly, for written discourse, follow pattern of topic, point1, point2, conclusion. Easy para should have 3-4 sentences. If essay asks for your opinion or experience, make sure to include "in my opinion" or "in my experience" in your essay in the paras of point1 and point2. Last para should have "in conclusion" or "overall".

If you post a sample essay, I am sure people here will review and help. I have mentioned some more tips in my last post - check those as well.


----------



## Maazm17

nitinsy said:


> I have posted all results in my previous posts:
> Result of mock test B & C
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2624.html#post14703596
> 
> Result of mock test A
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2624.html#post14703512
> 
> Real exam
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2625.html#post14704686


Hi Nitin,

Wondering if you can share your opinion on my post. Thank you


----------



## shas.irctc

I took PTE thrice but did fairly bad (not able to cross 65 on writing and speaking ) so i switched to IELTS where i got CLB10 ..so i am not able to understand how both exams can vary this much


----------



## Maazm17

nitinsy said:


> After looking at your results I believe you are getting less scores overall because of speaking. I had the same problem in my first mock test. My mic was not working well and speaking didn't get evaluated at all. Here is my report of that test: https://imgur.com/a/jNck39D
> 
> I did well in the reading and listening tasks and still scored around 50-60 only. I did this twice and got same result.
> 
> Later, got my mic fixed and the result jumped to 90s in speaking as well as listening and reading. Same test/same answers and yet results improved in listening and reading just because of fixing mic.
> 
> A lot of courses including E2 pitch pronunciation, pausing and intonation for speaking BUT in reality I found they are not that important. Check the following video How I got 90 in PTE SPEAKING | Tại sao phần Speaking quan trọng nhất trong PTE? - YouTube
> 
> It will give you a feel for what really works. Another section you need to improve is writing. Since your vocabulary score is good, I would recommend focusing on spellings. Write your essay in notepad and check spellings in word - rinse and repeat.
> 
> Lastly, for written discourse, follow pattern of topic, point1, point2, conclusion. Easy para should have 3-4 sentences. If essay asks for your opinion or experience, make sure to include "in my opinion" or "in my experience" in your essay in the paras of point1 and point2. Last para should have "in conclusion" or "overall".
> 
> If you post a sample essay, I am sure people here will review and help. I have mentioned some more tips in my last post - check those as well.


Hi Nitin, 

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I'm planning to purchase E2 language's Bronze package. Hopefully, this will improve my score. It's extremely frustrating to not get the desired score.

In your opinion, what would be the best way to practise these modules, all modules everyday or 2 of 4 modules everyday? Moreover, are there any tricks or tips for summarize written text? Thank you once again


----------



## nitinsy

Maazm17 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I'm planning to purchase E2 language's Bronze package. Hopefully, this will improve my score. It's extremely frustrating to not get the desired score.
> 
> In your opinion, what would be the best way to practise these modules, all modules everyday or 2 of 4 modules everyday? Moreover, are there any tricks or tips for summarize written text? Thank you once again


I found E2 useful but I only watched the free videos. Beyond that I cannot comment on their teaching practice. Their speaking videos stress on pronunciation, word stress, pausing on punctuation and intonation. I got low marks when I was trying to mimic and practice those but as I posted earlier, speaking fast worked well for me.

If google online you will find a book called "PTE_Academic_Practice_Tests_Plus" and some old material from Pearson (sample test papers). Take 2 of those tests in sections other than writing and speaking. Check answers and learn from explanation given. By doing this you will have a fair understanding of your skills in those sections and whether you will need to spend more time practicing those.

For speaking, google "google speech demo". In that practice speaking and make sure 85-90% of the content is recognized completely by it. If it doesn't work, change mic or try on another computer. Even if that fails, then it is probably your style of speaking and you can focus on that.

For writing, use notepad to write and check in MS Word - it will highlight grammar and spelling mistakes if any.

Start in this order and after completing the steps take a mock test and see where you stand. I think you can do all this in 15 days if you spend 2 hrs per day.

PM me if you have any other specific questions.


----------



## crownmoron

could you please give me some suggestions about the websites for pte mock test


----------



## nitinsy

crownmoron said:


> could you please give me some suggestions about the websites for pte mock test


https://pearsonpte.com/preparation/practice-tests/scored-practice-test/


----------



## jurk20

Alarming issue on PTE

I took my 3rd PTE exam last Nov 1, 2018. I took the 3rd exam since I need to get the 79+ in each section. The latest speaking score that I got was only 21, both the oral fluency and pronounciation is only 10. I find it weird since my last speaking scores are 63 & 69, the OF and pronounciation never got a mark of 10. The spelling mark is also another funny thing. I got only 62 but my previous two exams is 89 and 90. My written disclosure is only 52 but I wrote 257/300 words on essay, 64/70 words on SPT and 60/70 words (one sentence) for SWT. Although I got 73 on written.

In the middle of the exam, all PTE test taker's exam suddenly put on a halt, the exam itself completely closed and we don't know why, only desktop was dispalyed on the computer screen. There was an antivirus related message popped up and the admin installed something for a few minutes. They resume the exam by re-logging us again to PTE, it was the same procedure, only difference is that you'll start on where you left of. 

I was on the reading section when that issue happened. My worry is maybe they didn't saved all my speaking test and half of reading test.

Here's the complete result:
L: 58
R: 54
S: 21
W: 73

G: 72
OF: 10
P: 10
Spelling: 62
V: 55
WD: 52


What do you think guys? Should I file re-score which will take 14 days?


----------



## nitinsy

jurk20 said:


> Alarming issue on PTE
> 
> I took my 3rd PTE exam last Nov 1, 2018. I took the 3rd exam since I need to get the 79+ in each section. The latest speaking score that I got was only 21, both the oral fluency and pronounciation is only 10. I find it weird since my last speaking scores are 63 & 69, the OF and pronounciation never got a mark of 10. The spelling mark is also another funny thing. I got only 62 but my previous two exams is 89 and 90. My written disclosure is only 52 but I wrote 257/300 words on essay, 64/70 words on SPT and 60/70 words (one sentence) for SWT. Although I got 73 on written.
> 
> In the middle of the exam, all PTE test taker's exam suddenly put on a halt, the exam itself completely closed and we don't know why, only desktop was dispalyed on the computer screen. There was an antivirus related message popped up and the admin installed something for a few minutes. They resume the exam by re-logging us again to PTE, it was the same procedure, only difference is that you'll start on where you left of.
> 
> I was on the reading section when that issue happened. My worry is maybe they didn't saved all my speaking test and half of reading test.
> 
> Here's the complete result:
> L: 58
> R: 54
> S: 21
> W: 73
> 
> G: 72
> OF: 10
> P: 10
> Spelling: 62
> V: 55
> WD: 52
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? Should I file re-score which will take 14 days?


According to docs, the test center is supposed to issue a ticket with reference number which you can raise with customer care if there is any issue during the exam.


----------



## jurk20

The moderator just told us that we should not worry since all our answers are well saved even the test itself suddenly got closed.


----------



## nitinsy

jurk20 said:


> The moderator just told us that we should not worry since all our answers are well saved even the test itself suddenly got closed.


Email PTE support and see what they have to say. They usually respond within a few hours (business days)


----------



## jurk20

What's their email address? Thanks



nitinsy said:


> jurk20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moderator just told us that we should not worry since all our answers are well saved even the test itself suddenly got closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Email PTE support and see what they have to say. They usually respond within a few hours (business days)
Click to expand...


----------



## nitinsy

jurk20 said:


> What's their email address? Thanks


Did you look at the site?

https://pearsonpte.com/contact-us/


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> https://pearsonpte.com/preparation/practice-tests/scored-practice-test/


Hi Nitinsy, 

Firstly, Congratulation on scoring 90 each in the PTE exam.

Secondly, I scored L:75 R:65 S:90 W:72 In my mock test. It is the result of Mock-A and Mock-B. Should I appear in the real exam? Or do I have to improve the reading score first then appear for the real test? And Please share your strategies for Reading Fill in the Blanks and Re-order Paragaph. Thanks


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi Nitinsy,
> 
> Firstly, Congratulation on scoring 90 each in the PTE exam.
> 
> Secondly, I scored L:75 R:65 S:90 W:72 In my mock test. It is the result of Mock-A and Mock-B. Should I appear in the real exam? Or do I have to improve the reading score first then appear for the real test? And Please share your strategies for Reading Fill in the Blanks and Re-order Paragaph. Thanks


Thanks

As for your real exam, it depends on your requirements. If you are looking for 79+ in all then more preparation is required. 

I have mentioned my strategy for Re-order Paragraph in my previous post (scroll 2-3 pages back). For fill in the blanks, I first remove the ones that are obviously wrong. Then from the remaining ones, I take one at a time and read the sentence. Whichever sounds right I take that. Sometimes the answer is very clear, sometimes it gets confusing - having a lot of book reading experience helps here. Sorry not much help here.


----------



## vijeshc

Hi All,

I took my 2nd PTE test on 2 Nov 2018. Scored a perfect 90 for all sections. Made a lot of mistakes during the exam , but didnt loose confidence. Had hopes of scoring close to 79, but got 90. Enabling skills were totally bad, still communication skills were perfect..

2nd attempt, happened on 2nd November 18

*Communicative Skills*
Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 90

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 74
Pronunciation 90 
Spelling 79
Vocabulary 86
Written Discourse 56

1st attempt was bad. Happened on 24 October 18.

*Communicative Skills*
Listening : 72
Speaking: 74
Writing: 75
Reading 90

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 77 
Oral Fluency 51
Pronunciation 90 
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 78
Written Discourse 63

So coming to mode of preparation. No mock tests given, have only watched youtube videos oF E2Language. Maybe twice or so per video, practiced the structure along with the video. Concentrated on writing while listening, as I knew long back that I am bad at listening and speaking. Followed the structure as much as possible. Tried to write about 10 to 15 examples available in youtube from retell lecture section. This was because, I was comfortable with computers and since long have not used pen and paper. So this kind of helped practice listening and writing and was helpful with both retell lecture and summarize spoken text and some other listening questions.

Now lessons learnt: Go to ptepractice.com and take a single mock test. Not more...This will give you an idea of what skills you lack. Strengthen those skills. You dont need to be perfect to get a perfect 90. Have the confidence, manage time( you will know exactly what when you do the mock test). Do not spend cost of 1 exam to understand what you lack, because the mentioned mock test is exactly similar to the actual one. After that go to youtube and check the channel e2language and learn the different structures. That is it.
Do not do any mock tests after the 1 you bought.. Just be confident, practice as above and go attempt the test, Ive made multitude of mistakes, but cracked the PTE as you can see above. Here is the proof.. https://imgur.com/a/UiglOrs


----------



## bvpraveen

crownmoron said:


> could you please give me some suggestions about the websites for pte mock test


There are two things - sample questions and mock test. The former gets you good hands-on different question types and sample questions. You can then take the latter test format to experience the complete 3 hour exam.

PTE Tutorials website has a ton of sample questions. They provide 10 free unscored mock tests if you install their app and use some promo. You can also buy some scored mock tests for a fee. 

I'm currently use their sample questions for everyday preparation. 

https://ptetutorials.com/sample-questions
.


----------



## prakshil

I have taken two Pearson mock test and below are the outcomes. These tests were taken within the difference of 3 days. I took Test B more seriously by spending more time proofreading the writing section and speaking was more organized and I felt that overall I did better which is reflected in better enabling skills score in some sections. However, the pronunciation is 10 and very low oral fluency in both the tests. I changed my headphone in the second test though it made no difference. 
What could be the reason? I am not that bad in speaking to achieve so less in pronunciation and fluency
Is it the laptop hardware or something which I am missing here to comprehend? Please provide some insights 

Test A

Communicative Skills

Speaking: 47
Writing: 71
Reading 63
Listening: 65

Enabling Skills

Grammar 83 
*Oral Fluency* 42
*Pronunciation* 10 
Spelling 38
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 47

I spend good time proofreading the writing section and was more fd while giving Test B.

Test B
Communicative Skills

Speaking: 45
Writing: 77
Reading 62
Listening: 65

Enabling Skills

Grammar 90 
*Oral Fluency* 48
*Pronunciation* 10 
Spelling 90
Vocabulary 74
Written Discourse 90


----------



## intruder_

prakshil said:


> I have taken two Pearson mock test and below are the outcomes. These tests were taken within the difference of 3 days. I took Test B more seriously by spending more time proofreading the writing section and speaking was more organized and I felt that overall I did better which is reflected in better enabling skills score in some sections. However, the pronunciation is 10 and very low oral fluency in both the tests. I changed my headphone in the second test though it made no difference.
> What could be the reason? I am not that bad in speaking to achieve so less in pronunciation and fluency
> Is it the laptop hardware or something which I am missing here to comprehend? Please provide some insights
> 
> Test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking: 47
> Writing: 71
> Reading 63
> Listening: 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> *Oral Fluency* 42
> *Pronunciation* 10
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I spend good time proofreading the writing section and was more fd while giving Test B.
> 
> Test B
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking: 45
> Writing: 77
> Reading 62
> Listening: 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> *Oral Fluency* 48
> *Pronunciation* 10
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 90


Don't want to make you complacent but, I had even worse scores in pronunciation in all the 3 mock tests I appeared for, however I scored perfect in pronunciation on the actual test. So I feel you should not worry about it particularly and figure out other places where you can improve and work on it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## nitinsy

prakshil said:


> I have taken two Pearson mock test and below are the outcomes. These tests were taken within the difference of 3 days. I took Test B more seriously by spending more time proofreading the writing section and speaking was more organized and I felt that overall I did better which is reflected in better enabling skills score in some sections. However, the pronunciation is 10 and very low oral fluency in both the tests. I changed my headphone in the second test though it made no difference.
> What could be the reason? I am not that bad in speaking to achieve so less in pronunciation and fluency
> Is it the laptop hardware or something which I am missing here to comprehend? Please provide some insights
> 
> Test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking: 47
> Writing: 71
> Reading 63
> Listening: 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> *Oral Fluency* 42
> *Pronunciation* 10
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I spend good time proofreading the writing section and was more fd while giving Test B.
> 
> Test B
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking: 45
> Writing: 77
> Reading 62
> Listening: 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> *Oral Fluency* 48
> *Pronunciation* 10
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 90


Try a different computer. I had to changed laptop along with microphone to get this to work. For some reason, my laptop recording although audible was not good enough for scoring. Moment I changed laptop, scores shot up


----------



## vijeshc

prakshil said:


> I have taken two Pearson mock test and below are the outcomes. These tests were taken within the difference of 3 days. I took Test B more seriously by spending more time proofreading the writing section and speaking was more organized and I felt that overall I did better which is reflected in better enabling skills score in some sections. However, the pronunciation is 10 and very low oral fluency in both the tests. I changed my headphone in the second test though it made no difference.
> What could be the reason? I am not that bad in speaking to achieve so less in pronunciation and fluency
> Is it the laptop hardware or something which I am missing here to comprehend? Please provide some insights
> 
> Test A
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking: 47
> Writing: 71
> Reading 63
> Listening: 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 83
> *Oral Fluency* 42
> *Pronunciation* 10
> Spelling 38
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47
> 
> I spend good time proofreading the writing section and was more fd while giving Test B.
> 
> Test B
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Speaking: 45
> Writing: 77
> Reading 62
> Listening: 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 90
> *Oral Fluency* 48
> *Pronunciation* 10
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary 74
> Written Discourse 90



Dear prakshil, please do not worry too much.. These are mock tests. See my score, few posts above yours.. I scored a perfect 90 with some ****ty enabling skills.. I didnt do any mock tests, at all. I believe the best thing is that u are attempting a computer based test. no biases here. Prepare well, learn the structure, of each section, and be confident. that is the key. If your voice goes down during the speaking section or hesitate or repeat or whatever, or you screw up the time management of any other sections, u will loose points. I tried to ensure that I do not make spelling mistakes. yet i got low on spelling and i am really good with them. I had to write 2 essays, and i struggled with the 2nd essay, as I didnt even understand the question, yet i managed to fill up 250 words. there were summarize spoken test, where I wrote 80 words, instead of recommended 70. etc, etc. so many mistakes.. but i still got a perfect 90. I have also put a screenshot of my marks. you can see. So chill.. prepare and go write exam, instead of the mock test.


----------



## prakshil

Thanks Vijeshc for your encouraging words, it helps a lot as I was too worried about the mock results.



vijeshc said:


> Dear prakshil, please do not worry too much.. These are mock tests. See my score, few posts above yours.. I scored a perfect 90 with some ****ty enabling skills.. I didnt do any mock tests, at all. I believe the best thing is that u are attempting a computer based test. no biases here. Prepare well, learn the structure, of each section, and be confident. that is the key. If your voice goes down during the speaking section or hesitate or repeat or whatever, or you screw up the time management of any other sections, u will loose points. I tried to ensure that I do not make spelling mistakes. yet i got low on spelling and i am really good with them. I had to write 2 essays, and i struggled with the 2nd essay, as I didnt even understand the question, yet i managed to fill up 250 words. there were summarize spoken test, where I wrote 80 words, instead of recommended 70. etc, etc. so many mistakes.. but i still got a perfect 90. I have also put a screenshot of my marks. you can see. So chill.. prepare and go write exam, instead of the mock test.


----------



## pdh1278

I have taken PTE-A exam today in Indianapolis, IN. The center is very good and I was lucky enough to get ab line of private room where I can take the exam without any disturbance!

I feel I made some spelling mistakes in Essay and in reading section I do not feel very confident to get a good score.

Does anyone know how long it can take to get the show result?

Figures crossed 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

pdh1278 said:


> I have taken PTE-A exam today in Indianapolis, IN. The center is very good and I was lucky enough to get ab line of private room where I can take the exam without any disturbance!
> 
> I feel I made some spelling mistakes in Essay and in reading section I do not feel very confident to get a good score.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it can take to get the show result?
> 
> Figures crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


At best tomorrow morning if there is normalcy.


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Experts. Recently, I bought 3 mock tests from ptepractice, and I completed them. And now I want to buy more for practicing. My question is that do they repeat the mock test question bank? Or every time there are some new questions for every section? 
P.s I read a post, where a person was telling that the questions are repeated, when he bought the same mock tests again.


----------



## bvpraveen

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Experts. Recently, I bought 3 mock tests from ptepractice, and I completed them. And now I want to buy more for practicing. My question is that do they repeat the mock test question bank? Or every time there are some new questions for every section?
> P.s I read a post, where a person was telling that the questions are repeated, when he bought the same mock tests again.


I feel ideally they should have been used between an interval of a week or so to measure the progress and improvements. If you needed more mock tests for practice, you may check out ptetutorials. They had both unscored (first 10 are free) and scored mock tests (for some fees).


----------



## mahnoor101

bvpraveen said:


> I feel ideally they should have been used between an interval of a week or so to measure the progress and improvements. If you needed more mock tests for practice, you may check out ptetutorials. They had both unscored (first 10 are free) and scored mock tests (for some fees).


I think it's better to stick with ptepractice, which is the official site of pearson. Rather than on some other unofficial website. And I have tried ptetutorials, the questions are copy/pasted from the internet.


----------



## JG

mahnoor101 said:


> I think it's better to stick with ptepractice, which is the official site of pearson. Rather than on some other unofficial website. And I have tried ptetutorials, the questions are copy/pasted from the internet.


ptetutorials materials are junk and cannot be believed. Follow official materials only.


----------



## baracuda1121

How is e2language material ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

baracuda1121 said:


> How is e2language material ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


There is no bet on e2language materials. It is the best stuff out there for preparation.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## farrukh.rashid

josygeorge000 said:


> There is no bet on e2language materials. It is the best stuff out there for preparation.:fingerscrossed:


Did you purchase any of their package?


----------



## Ankit Mehta

I didn't join any coaching or took any package, but few of my friends have join SkillPTE by Mr. Nakul Gowda. They have benefited a lot from it.


----------



## JG

farrukh.rashid said:


> Did you purchase any of their package?


Yes, I have purchased. And I found it very useful.

After purchasing e2package I found my score improved significantly.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, I have purchased. And I found it very useful.
> 
> After purchasing e2package I found my score improved significantly.



Which package did you purchase? I've heard that their reading questions are much easier as compared to real test.

E2 suggested me to purchase Budget package, but I didn't purchase and started preparing from ptestudy & repeated questions on the internet. So I'm still confused should I purchase their package or not.


----------



## pdh1278

josygeorge000 said:


> ptetutorials materials are junk and cannot be believed. Follow official materials only.


I couldn't agree more on this I used pte tutorials throughout and I found that in my actual exam reading section was way tough then any of the examples in the pte tutorials. Not only that a lot of tear repeat sentences very long whereas in the real exam they aren't like that.
I would suggest to stay away from pte tutorials.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

farrukh.rashid said:


> Which package did you purchase? I've heard that their reading questions are much easier as compared to real test.
> 
> E2 suggested me to purchase Budget package, but I didn't purchase and started preparing from ptestudy & repeated questions on the internet. So I'm still confused should I purchase their package or not.


budget package is more than enough I believe. And it is not about purchasing but it is about practicing.


----------



## mahboob757

pdh1278 said:


> I couldn't agree more on this I used pte tutorials throughout and I found that in my actual exam reading section was way tough then any of the examples in the pte tutorials. Not only that a lot of tear repeat sentences very long whereas in the real exam they aren't like that.
> I would suggest to stay away from pte tutorials.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I think ptestudy.com has variety of questions, it's better than ptetutorials. For example, there many really lengthy ones in Repeat Sentences and Write From Dictation. If you practice all of them, you'll do good in the real exam.


----------



## mahnoor101

Experts Can you please confirm whether the official Mock Test questions from ptepractice are repeated or not? I want to buy them again. Thanks.


----------



## bvpraveen

mahnoor101 said:


> I think it's better to stick with ptepractice, which is the official site of pearson. Rather than on some other unofficial website. And I have tried ptetutorials, the questions are copy/pasted from the internet.


Please note that OP had asked for mock test; hence suggested ptetutorials. I don't know about their materials for study. 

There is no doubt, ptepractice should be the first choice for real mock and I feel its an essential. Since OP had already taken 3 available tests from them, he needed other sources.


----------



## bvpraveen

farrukh.rashid said:


> Did you purchase any of their package?


I have not used their paid courses, but have been using their trial package. No doubt, their material is very good. For the price, I strongly believe its worth paying.


----------



## pdh1278

mahboob757 said:


> I think ptestudy.com has variety of questions, it's better than ptetutorials. For example, there many really lengthy ones in Repeat Sentences and Write From Dictation. If you practice all of them, you'll do good in the real exam.


Thanks waiting for the results, if it means I have to schedule an exam again to get the desired score, I will go through the ptestudy.com

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

mahnoor101 said:


> Experts Can you please confirm whether the official Mock Test questions from ptepractice are repeated or not? I want to buy them again. Thanks.


Send an email to their Support email ID on this. But, I assume that the sample questions to practice will be the same, and at the same time, please demand them to give you different Full Length Mock Tests, and not repeat the previous ones, as you bought a package already.


----------



## mahnoor101

mahboob757 said:


> Send an email to their Support email ID on this. But, I assume that the sample questions to practice will be the same, and at the same time, please demand them to give you different Full Length Mock Tests, and not repeat the previous ones, as you bought a package already.


Yes, I already sent an email, and waiting for their response. Thanks.


----------



## mahboob757

pdh1278 said:


> Thanks waiting for the results, if it means I have to schedule an exam again to get the desired score, I will go through the ptestudy.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ptestudy.com has a lot of practice material, I was shocked to see so much content.

Hope you get the desired scores, and don't have to attempt PTE again! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shubra

Hello All
I am new here and I am preparing to give PTE-A in next few weeks. Can anyone please help me in suggesting which mock tests would be good for practicing other than official mock tests? I am confused to between TCY online tests and E2 language budget package. Does budget package of E2 language give scores for the writing and speaking part? Not the detailed evaluation but just the scores. Please give me some advice. I need 79+ in PTE, have given IELTS earlier and scored overall 8 with L/R/W/S - 8/8/7/8. Thank you for your time.


----------



## insider580

shubra said:


> Hello All
> I am new here and I am preparing to give PTE-A in next few weeks. Can anyone please help me in suggesting which mock tests would be good for practicing other than official mock tests? I am confused to between TCY online tests and E2 language budget package. Does budget package of E2 language give scores for the writing and speaking part? Not the detailed evaluation but just the scores. Please give me some advice. I need 79+ in PTE, have given IELTS earlier and scored overall 8 with L/R/W/S - 8/8/7/8. Thank you for your time.


Why do you want to appear in PTE if you have cleared 8 in IELTS?

E2L is the best among all of them.


----------



## jazinogold

Did the PTETutorials mock test yesterday

This are my results;
Speaking : 57
Reading: 67
Listening : 62
Writing: 75

Grammar : 54
Spelling: 45
Oral Fluency: 52
vocabulary: 45
Pronunciation: 66
Written Discourse: 45

Though my target is 65 across all band for 489, but scoring 79+ will make me eligible for 190, should I still do more mock test or I should register for the test. How can i improve my speaking and listening score.

I used my laptop mic for the speaking test, maybe I should get a headset and attempt another mock test.


----------



## shubra

I need 8 bands across all sections in IELTS and scored 7 in writing thus want to give PTE-A for getting 20 points. 
Thank you for your suggestion about E2L. I have one doubt and would be grateful if you can answer that. In budget package of E2L, do they give scores for writing and speaking section? Not the detailed analysis or anything, just scores based on content etc.


----------



## shubra

insider580 said:


> Why do you want to appear in PTE if you have cleared 8 in IELTS?
> 
> E2L is the best among all of them.


I need 8 bands across all sections in IELTS and scored 7 in writing thus want to give PTE-A for getting 20 points. 
Thank you for your suggestion about E2L. I have one doubt and would be grateful if you can answer that. In budget package of E2L, do they give scores for writing and speaking section? Not the detailed analysis or anything, just scores based on content etc.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

jazinogold said:


> Did the PTETutorials mock test yesterday
> 
> This are my results;
> Speaking : 57
> Reading: 67
> Listening : 62
> Writing: 75
> 
> Grammar : 54
> Spelling: 45
> Oral Fluency: 52
> vocabulary: 45
> Pronunciation: 66
> Written Discourse: 45
> 
> Though my target is 65 across all band for 489, but scoring 79+ will make me eligible for 190, should I still do more mock test or I should register for the test. How can i improve my speaking and listening score.
> 
> I used my laptop mic for the speaking test, maybe I should get a headset and attempt another mock test.


Bro, get 79+ and apply for visa 189. Visa 489 is too much paperwork. You’ll get PTE if you work on it.


----------



## jazinogold

aswinputhenveettil said:


> jazinogold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the PTETutorials mock test yesterday
> 
> This are my results;
> Speaking : 57
> Reading: 67
> Listening : 62
> Writing: 75
> 
> Grammar : 54
> Spelling: 45
> Oral Fluency: 52
> vocabulary: 45
> Pronunciation: 66
> Written Discourse: 45
> 
> Though my target is 65 across all band for 489, but scoring 79+ will make me eligible for 190, should I still do more mock test or I should register for the test. How can i improve my speaking and listening score.
> 
> I used my laptop mic for the speaking test, maybe I should get a headset and attempt another mock test.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, get 79+ and apply for visa 189. Visa 489 is too much paperwork. You’ll get PTE if you work on it.
Click to expand...

 Bro my occupation is not available for 189, Its only available for 190 and 489

How can I improve this scores to get 79+ in the real exam?


----------



## mahboob757

jazinogold said:


> Bro my occupation is not available for 189, Its only available for 190 and 489
> 
> How can I improve this scores to get 79+ in the real exam?


Practice, practice, practice on ptestudy.com, watch videos by Jay from E2Language on youtube, and practice more. Please send me an private message with your email id, and I'll share some sample documents I have.


----------



## bvpraveen

mahboob757 said:


> Practice, practice, practice on ptestudy.com, watch videos by Jay from E2Language on youtube, and practice more. Please send me an private message with your email id, and I'll share some sample documents I have.


I'd been using various other resources for materials and sample questions. But since couple of days, I'm practicing using ptestudy and found that their questions are little complex. For eg., Repeat Sentence are really long, Retell Lecture (answers) are almost 69 to 70 words, Describe Image (answers) are up to max words allowed, Answer short questions are quite complex, and so on. 

My question being, is the real PTE exam content as tough as PTEstudy, or they are laid back?


----------



## Bhaggy

pdh1278 said:


> I have taken PTE-A exam today in Indianapolis, IN. The center is very good and I was lucky enough to get ab line of private room where I can take the exam without any disturbance!
> 
> I feel I made some spelling mistakes in Essay and in reading section I do not feel very confident to get a good score.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it can take to get the show result?
> 
> Figures crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Did you get your results buddy?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.shailender

jazinogold said:


> Bro my occupation is not available for 189, Its only available for 190 and 489
> 
> How can I improve this scores to get 79+ in the real exam?


Apart from practice, it will be good if you can get some good coaching. Find someone, who can give you some personalized feedback based on the your mocktest answers and help you to improve in your weak areas.


----------



## JG

shubra said:


> Hello All
> I am new here and I am preparing to give PTE-A in next few weeks. Can anyone please help me in suggesting which mock tests would be good for practicing other than official mock tests? I am confused to between TCY online tests and E2 language budget package. Does budget package of E2 language give scores for the writing and speaking part? Not the detailed evaluation but just the scores. Please give me some advice. I need 79+ in PTE, have given IELTS earlier and scored overall 8 with L/R/W/S - 8/8/7/8. Thank you for your time.


I don't have any doubt in saying that TCY is the junk materials and e2 language is the organic materials which give heavy results as an experienced guy from both the websites.

TCY is the waste website I have ever seen in one year study.


----------



## shubra

josygeorge000 said:


> I don't have any doubt in saying that TCY is the junk materials and e2 language is the organic materials which give heavy results as an experienced guy from both the websites.
> 
> TCY is the waste website I have ever seen in one year study.


Thank you so much for your reply  
Congratulations on scoring such awesome marks in PTE-A. Can you please give me details about your preparation strategy and courses, you took.  I am looking at E2L budget course but I am not sure whether they score the writing tasks or not.


----------



## JG

shubra said:


> Thank you so much for your reply
> Congratulations on scoring such awesome marks in PTE-A. Can you please give me details about your preparation strategy and courses, you took.  I am looking at E2L budget course but I am not sure whether they score the writing tasks or not.


Read this thread from starting and purchase e2 language only this is what I propose.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

Hi Friends,

I attempted PTE yesterday, please find my score report attached, I was aiming for 79+ points in each section to be eligible for 20 Language points, but unfortunately fell short by 5 points in Reading only. 

Below is my score:

Listening: 84
Reading: 74 
Speaking: 90
Writing: 84

Grammar: 80
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 68
Spelling: 48
Vocabulary: 90
Written Discourse: 90

*Kindly suggest Areas of improvement, when should I re-appear for 2nd attempt?*

I can still claim 10 language points, my total points will be 60 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 10, English: 10)

I need to know that, am I eligible for State Nomination? or not? I have heard that some state nominations are open at the moment. 

Also, please advise, there are additional 5 points for community language (NAATI), Do you have any idea about it? will it be worth to go for NAATI as well to get additional 5 points.

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## JG

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I attempted PTE yesterday, please find my score report attached, I was aiming for 79+ points in each section to be eligible for 20 Language points, but unfortunately fell short by 5 points in Reading only.
> 
> Below is my score:
> 
> Listening: 84
> Reading: 74
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 84
> 
> Grammar: 80
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 68
> Spelling: 48
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> *Kindly suggest Areas of improvement, when should I re-appear for 2nd attempt?*
> 
> I can still claim 10 language points, my total points will be 60 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 10, English: 10)
> 
> I need to know that, am I eligible for State Nomination? or not? I have heard that some state nominations are open at the moment.
> 
> Also, please advise, there are additional 5 points for community language (NAATI), Do you have any idea about it? will it be worth to go for NAATI as well to get additional 5 points.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Don't think foolish, why to go for NAATI when you can earn 10 points from PTE exam by writing it again and scoring more than 79.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

Thanks for quick response..

Any suggestions for improvement to get 79+ in each?

when shall I sit next exam?


----------



## JG

a.hafeez.m said:


> Thanks for quick response..
> 
> Any suggestions for improvement to get 79+ in each?
> 
> when shall I sit next exam?


Prepare for one or two weeks and try again. You are too close. Study from the mistakes that you have made in the previous exam.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

josygeorge000 said:


> Prepare for one or two weeks and try again. You are too close. Study from the mistakes that you have made in the previous exam.


Thanks a ton.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aarpriase

Hi All,
Thank you so much for all your help by posting your experiences. Here is my PTE experience and I am in need of an expert advice as i am falling short of scoring 79+ in few PTE tasks.

PTE - 1st Attempt ( Overall 78 )

L-74
R-80
S-90
W-72

Grammar - 82
Oral fluency - 90
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 59
Vocabulary - 77
Written Discourse - 78


After finding that i am lagging in Writing and Listening and also spelling,vocab and written discourse are also low, i focused on all these items before second attempt.


PTE - 2nd Attempt ( Overall 79 )

L-76 ( +2 )
R-81 ( +1 )
S-90 ( Same )
W-75 ( +3 )

Grammer- 90 ( +8 )
Oral fluency - 88 ( -2 )
Pronunciation - 90 ( Same )
Spelling - 81 ( +22 )
Vocabulary- 87 ( +10 )
Written Discouse - 85 ( +7 )


I see good movement in enabling skills but that did not reflect much in Communicative skills (very little positive movement).

Any suggestion ? I am not feeling like going for third attempt unless i know exactly where i am missing. I followed E2 language youtube videos etc.


Thanks


----------



## minaando

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you so much for all your help by posting your experiences. Here is my PTE experience and I am in need of an expert advice as i am falling short of scoring 79+ in few PTE tasks.
> 
> PTE - 1st Attempt ( Overall 78 )
> 
> L-74
> R-80
> S-90
> W-72
> 
> Grammar - 82
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 59
> Vocabulary - 77
> Written Discourse - 78
> 
> 
> After finding that i am lagging in Writing and Listening and also spelling,vocab and written discourse are also low, i focused on all these items before second attempt.
> 
> 
> PTE - 2nd Attempt ( Overall 79 )
> 
> L-76 ( +2 )
> R-81 ( +1 )
> S-90 ( Same )
> W-75 ( +3 )
> 
> Grammer- 90 ( +8 )
> Oral fluency - 88 ( -2 )
> Pronunciation - 90 ( Same )
> Spelling - 81 ( +22 )
> Vocabulary- 87 ( +10 )
> Written Discouse - 85 ( +7 )
> 
> 
> I see good movement in enabling skills but that did not reflect much in Communicative skills (very little positive movement).
> 
> Any suggestion ? I am not feeling like going for third attempt unless i know exactly where i am missing. I followed E2 language youtube videos etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks


It seems that you didn't perform very well in summarize spoken text or write from dictation sections, which contribute marks to both listening and writing. I suggest that you focus on practising with wfd's real question bank (around 750 questions). In the last exam, I met all 4 wfd sentences on that question bank.


----------



## aarpriase

minaando said:


> It seems that you didn't perform very well in summarize spoken text or write from dictation sections, which contribute marks to both listening and writing. I suggest that you focus on practising with wfd's real question bank (around 750 questions). In the last exam, I met all 4 wfd sentences on that question bank.


Thanks for your quick response. I don't have any issue with some unknown topic or text or speech. So even if it is something brand new, i am comfortable with it. May be the way i am writing is not really liked by the computer algorithm. I did follow tips from free e2 language videos. Not sure if you can share some sample and your written answer ( if you have it handy ) so that i can compare your way of addressing this question and my way of addressing it and then i can figure out the delta. My email id is same as my user name on gmail

Thanks again!


----------



## 0007

Hi, Did anyone take PTE-A real test yesterday (Thursday)? Have you seen your result? It’s been over 24 hours and I have not received my scores. The suspense is killing me!

This is my 4th attempt and this is the first time my score has been delayed beyond 24 hours.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

minaando said:


> It seems that you didn't perform very well in summarize spoken text or write from dictation sections, which contribute marks to both listening and writing. I suggest that you focus on practising with wfd's real question bank (around 750 questions). In the last exam, I met all 4 wfd sentences on that question bank.



Where can we find the real question banks?


----------



## Bhaggy

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you so much for all your help by posting your experiences. Here is my PTE experience and I am in need of an expert advice as i am falling short of scoring 79+ in few PTE tasks.
> 
> PTE - 1st Attempt ( Overall 78 )
> 
> L-74
> R-80
> S-90
> W-72
> 
> Grammar - 82
> Oral fluency - 90
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 59
> Vocabulary - 77
> Written Discourse - 78
> 
> 
> After finding that i am lagging in Writing and Listening and also spelling,vocab and written discourse are also low, i focused on all these items before second attempt.
> 
> 
> PTE - 2nd Attempt ( Overall 79 )
> 
> L-76 ( +2 )
> R-81 ( +1 )
> S-90 ( Same )
> W-75 ( +3 )
> 
> Grammer- 90 ( +8 )
> Oral fluency - 88 ( -2 )
> Pronunciation - 90 ( Same )
> Spelling - 81 ( +22 )
> Vocabulary- 87 ( +10 )
> Written Discouse - 85 ( +7 )
> 
> 
> I see good movement in enabling skills but that did not reflect much in Communicative skills (very little positive movement).
> 
> Any suggestion ? I am not feeling like going for third attempt unless i know exactly where i am missing. I followed E2 language youtube videos etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey Aarpriase 

I am in the same situation as you where I am trying to figure out how to improve my writing score ( in my last attempt I got above 85 in writing-related enabling scores) yet I got 70 in writing. Completely perplexed. Need to find the specific details why I scored low. 

I see that you have only 2 posts in Expat Forum, once you post 5, your private message option will open. Hope we can connect. I see we are struggling on the same thing. 

All the best


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

If I have limited time to prepare for 1 question type only, which one to focus to increase speaking score? Retell Lecture or Describe Image. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Abhi

Not_so_great_guy said:


> If I have limited time to prepare for 1 question type only, which one to focus to increase speaking score? Retell Lecture or Describe Image. Any Suggestions?


"Limited time" to prepare is not an excuse if you're aiming at 79+. Unless offcourse, you are at the top of your game or have sufficient confidence in your ability to perform well. 

Both item types score heavily to your Speaking score. So, you can't leave out either item types in the hope of maximizing your speaking score. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## amusa

I finally made it on my 4th attempt
1st: L68 R78 S75 W71
2nd: L78 R85 S85 W86
3rd: L68 R88 S74 W70
4th L82 R85 S86 W83

Thanks to this thread


----------



## shubra

amusa said:


> I finally made it on my 4th attempt
> 1st: L68 R78 S75 W71
> 2nd: L78 R85 S85 W86
> 3rd: L68 R88 S74 W70
> 4th L82 R85 S86 W83
> 
> Thanks to this thread


Congratulations on your scores 
I hope it's not too much to ask and if you can share your strategies etc for scoring such awesome marks. I am navigating this thread and sheer huge number of pages makes it impossible to find things which have helped people in attempting their PTE.
thank you for your time.


----------



## nitinsy

shubra said:


> Congratulations on your scores
> I hope it's not too much to ask and if you can share your strategies etc for scoring such awesome marks. I am navigating this thread and sheer huge number of pages makes it impossible to find things which have helped people in attempting their PTE.
> thank you for your time.


I had posted my results and strategies that worked for me. Search my posts in this thread using advanced search. Hope it helps.


----------



## crownmoron

I appeared in both ielts and PTE. I suggest you should take PTE test as it is somewhere easy to pass with high score whereas in ielts it is harder to get required bands.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

nabhilash said:


> "Limited time" to prepare is not an excuse if you're aiming at 79+. Unless offcourse, you are at the top of your game or have sufficient confidence in your ability to perform well.
> 
> Both item types score heavily to your Speaking score. So, you can't leave out either item types in the hope of maximizing your speaking score.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Means whatever is the available time, should be given to both question types equally. Got it. I had a hunch that describe image might have more weightage.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

crownmoron said:


> I appeared in both ielts and PTE. I suggest you should take PTE test as it is somewhere easy to pass with high score whereas in ielts it is harder to get required bands.


By the way, how many attempt you made in IELTS and how much you scored each time?

Myself, attempted IELTS three times in an interval of 5 months, all the time I scored only 7 or 7.5 in LRSW (10 points)?

So, no hope left for me for IELTS and also not able to make decision for PTE.

As you have experience of both, what do you think my chances of scoring 79+ in each in PTE?


----------



## bvpraveen

kumarmkumar666 said:


> By the way, how many attempt you made in IELTS and how much you scored each time?
> 
> Myself, attempted IELTS three times in an interval of 5 months, all the time I scored only 7 or 7.5 in LRSW (10 points)?
> 
> So, no hope left for me for IELTS and also not able to make decision for PTE.
> 
> As you have experience of both, what do you think my chances of scoring 79+ in each in PTE?


I'm on similar boat. I had taken IELTS twice before and had gotten pissed off. Currently preparing for PTE with target score being 79+ 

No way I'm going back to IELTS; speaking and writing are way subjective than PTE.


----------



## outspoken

josygeorge000 said:


> E2 language template is good, steven template also is good, I blindly followed steven template and I got 90 out of 90.


Hello Josy, What is Steven Template and where can I get access to one? I am desperate to get something that works. I got back-stabbed by ACS when they deducted my 4 years, and now I need 20 points in PTE for atleast having a hope of invite.


----------



## JG

vineethelias said:


> Hello Josy, What is Steven Template and where can I get access to one? I am desperate to get something that works. I got back-stabbed by ACS when they deducted my 4 years, and now I need 20 points in PTE for atleast having a hope of invite.


https://ptepreparation.com/pte-academic-essay-writing-template/


----------



## mahboob757

bvpraveen said:


> I'm on similar boat. I had taken IELTS twice before and had gotten pissed off. Currently preparing for PTE with target score being 79+
> 
> No way I'm going back to IELTS; speaking and writing are way subjective than PTE.


People, stay calm and attempt PTE! Obviously, PTE has its own challenges, but if you put in some effort, you should be able to do it, easily.


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Members. I hope you all would be doing fine. Anyone from Pakistan who had booked for the PTE Test In Dubai, recently? I wanted to ask about the booking procedure . I know the payment is done through the Credit card but as of now, all the international online transaction service are not working in Pakistan. Is there any other way to pay for the test fee? I even emailed the PTE officials and they told me that I cannot submit the test fee directly at the test center. Please tell me if there is another way. Thanks.


----------



## bnetkunt

Hi Guys,

Last week I got L 79 W 81 R 80 S 57

I believe I have done well in speaking because I personally feel tat module is easy..My tutor told it should be a mic issue..
To give one more time.
However, I am giving one more time is there any way make sure the mic is perfectly fine.

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week I got L 79 W 81 R 80 S 57
> 
> I believe I have done well in speaking because I personally feel tat module is easy..My tutor told it should be a mic issue..
> To give one more time.
> However, I am giving one more time is there any way make sure the mic is perfectly fine.
> 
> Regards,
> bnetkunt
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Before the actual test begins, there is a section to test the mic, and verify whether the recorded sound is good or not, you just need to be careful during the Mic testing section and you should be good. Also, very important, FIND OUT what is the perfect position for mic, away from the nose or whatever, so that the exhale sound doesn't affect the recording. It should be somewhere in this PTE thread itself, I remember reading something about that.

I feel bad for what happened with you during the last test, but Good luck for the next one. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## majjji

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Members. I hope you all would be doing fine. Anyone from Pakistan who had booked for the PTE Test In Dubai, recently? I wanted to ask about the booking procedure . I know the payment is done through the Credit card but as of now, all the international online transaction service are not working in Pakistan. Is there any other way to pay for the test fee? I even emailed the PTE officials and they told me that I cannot submit the test fee directly at the test center. Please tell me if there is another way. Thanks.


Well, you can ask any of your friends to pay on your behalf. I don't think PTE allows direct online banking transactions from your online bank account. Therefore, the only way way is to use someone else's credit card, who is living abroad. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpraveen

Need some inputs from experts on write from dictation and repeat sentence. 

Since the scoring involves not only content, but also fluency & pronunciation in case of Repeat Sentence, and length, vocabulary, & grammar in case of Write From Dictation, *can we get decent score on that item even if we got the content largely wrong?*

For eg., if I hardly remember 2-3 words out of a sentence, can I form my own *related *sentence and still get away with getting score for other parameters as mentioned above?


----------



## nitinsy

bvpraveen said:


> Need some inputs from experts on write from dictation and repeat sentence.
> 
> Since the scoring involves not only content, but also fluency & pronunciation in case of Repeat Sentence, and length, vocabulary, & grammar in case of Write From Dictation, *can we get decent score on that item even if we got the content largely wrong?*
> 
> For eg., if I hardly remember 2-3 words out of a sentence, can I form my own *related *sentence and still get away with getting score for other parameters as mentioned above?


Check this guide: https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf

In repeat sentence 3 items are scored - content, pronunciation and fluency. For content, points are given even if < 50% words are correct. Pronunciation and fluency are scored separately. So technically, you can score good marks even if content is reasonably correct and you speak fluently. 

Write from dictation is scored on correctly spelled word only. No negative markings. So get as many words as possible and ensure spelling is correct.

Go through the guide for each question type and it will point you to the right direction for scoring.

Remember it is computer based evaluation and irrespective of how good computers are, they have limits.


----------



## outspoken

Hello Seniors,

I am trying to prepare for PTE and there are truckload of articles and suggestions all over the internet and on this forum. So far I find e2learning videos helps. Can you provide a blueprint on how to study for PTE.

I have taken test date for Dec first week and I need a study plan.

Right now my plan is to take each question type and spend time to study the question type, do background study like grammar, vocab, etc on that type, practice as many questions as possible before moving to next question type.

My weakness is in speaking and I think I will study that later.

If anyone of you could help me preparing a study plan, that would be great.


----------



## bvpraveen

vineethelias said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am trying to prepare for PTE and there are truckload of articles and suggestions all over the internet and on this forum. So far I find e2learning videos helps. Can you provide a blueprint on how to study for PTE.
> 
> I have taken test date for Dec first week and I need a study plan.
> 
> Right now my plan is to take each question type and spend time to study the question type, do background study like grammar, vocab, etc on that type, practice as many questions as possible before moving to next question type.
> 
> My weakness is in speaking and I think I will study that later.
> 
> If anyone of you could help me preparing a study plan, that would be great.


Hey buddy, 

E2L is the best out there. Period. 

I too was wandering for my first 2 weeks and at the end had concluded that E2L is excellent. If you are just starting to prepare and wouldn't mind paying $60 (not too sure about exact price), I feel its the best. You can do one thing, create free account there and check the contents in that free trial. It gives you good idea about their structure and types of methods. I must say, they have nailed it. I must disclose that I didn't enroll for their course, since by the time I realized this, I was quite late to the party. 

If you aren't ready to pay, then the next best is E2L YouTube channel. Go through their playlist for each section and it covers all the methods. You don't require anything else for preparation. You can then use ptestudy.com for sample questions. 

Finally, Pearson's Practice Test (mock tests) are an essential. Nothing comes close to taking mock from own house who runs PTE. It's about $60 - $80. It's worth every penny. 

BTW I'm too taking exam on Dec 1st week.


----------



## bvpraveen

nitinsy said:


> Check this guide: https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf
> 
> In repeat sentence 3 items are scored - content, pronunciation and fluency. For content, points are given even if < 50% words are correct. Pronunciation and fluency are scored separately. So technically, you can score good marks even if content is reasonably correct and you speak fluently.
> 
> Write from dictation is scored on correctly spelled word only. No negative markings. So get as many words as possible and ensure spelling is correct.
> 
> Go through the guide for each question type and it will point you to the right direction for scoring.
> 
> Remember it is computer based evaluation and irrespective of how good computers are, they have limits.


I agree fully regarding repeat sentence. 

Ah! I overlooked a bit on Write From Dictation. Vocabulary & grammar doesn't play role in it. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## outspoken

bvpraveen said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> E2L is the best out there. Period.
> 
> I too was wandering for my first 2 weeks and at the end had concluded that E2L is excellent. If you are just starting to prepare and wouldn't mind paying $60 (not too sure about exact price), I feel its the best. You can do one thing, create free account there and check the contents in that free trial. It gives you good idea about their structure and types of methods. I must say, they have nailed it. I must disclose that I didn't enroll for their course, since by the time I realized this, I was quite late to the party.
> 
> If you aren't ready to pay, then the next best is E2L YouTube channel. Go through their playlist for each section and it covers all the methods. You don't require anything else for preparation. You can then use ptestudy.com for sample questions.
> 
> Finally, Pearson's Practice Test (mock tests) are an essential. Nothing comes close to taking mock from own house who runs PTE. It's about $60 - $80. It's worth every penny.
> 
> BTW I'm too taking exam on Dec 1st week.


Thanks, I'll go with their free lectures which are there in youtube and try to understand the PTE format and how the computer analyzes our skills. I will purchase the mocktest as well. What good is it to buy a premium package if you cannot spend time to study all of it. If I really need to improve my language skills, I need to improve my English anyway which cannot happen overnight and I think there's no shortcut to it.

Another thing I read from many posts here is that people do get good amount of information from reading this thread's posts. Is there a way we can download all previous posts in this thread to a pdf and go through it rather than doing page by page on website. Do you guys really go through every pages (atleast a few nonths') on this thread ?


----------



## bvpraveen

vineethelias said:


> Thanks, I'll go with their free lectures which are there in youtube and try to understand the PTE format and how the computer analyzes our skills. I will purchase the mocktest as well. What good is it to buy a premium package if you cannot spend time to study all of it. If I really need to improve my language skills, I need to improve my English anyway which cannot happen overnight and I think there's no shortcut to it.
> 
> Another thing I read from many posts here is that people do get good amount of information from reading this thread's posts. Is there a way we can download all previous posts in this thread to a pdf and go through it rather than doing page by page on website. Do you guys really go through every pages (atleast a few nonths') on this thread ?


Bro, I've been there, done that, hence offered this piece of advice. I agree this thread and various suggestions are very helpful, but you need a base. Go through E2L YouTube playlist which has title like "..Method.." for each question type, they are usually 40 to 60 mins long. They will give you solid base. Once you are done with that, you can refer to this thread for any clarifications or assistance or fine tuning the skills.


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> Check this guide: https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf
> 
> In repeat sentence 3 items are scored - content, pronunciation and fluency. For content, points are given even if < 50% words are correct. Pronunciation and fluency are scored separately. So technically, you can score good marks even if content is reasonably correct and you speak fluently.
> 
> Write from dictation is scored on correctly spelled word only. No negative markings. So get as many words as possible and ensure spelling is correct.
> 
> Go through the guide for each question type and it will point you to the right direction for scoring.
> 
> Remember it is computer based evaluation and irrespective of how good computers are, they have limits.


I thought WFD only depends on the correct sequence of words and grammer.


----------



## JG

bvpraveen said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> E2L is the best out there. Period.
> 
> I too was wandering for my first 2 weeks and at the end had concluded that E2L is excellent. If you are just starting to prepare and wouldn't mind paying $60 (not too sure about exact price), I feel its the best. You can do one thing, create free account there and check the contents in that free trial. It gives you good idea about their structure and types of methods. I must say, they have nailed it. I must disclose that I didn't enroll for their course, since by the time I realized this, I was quite late to the party.
> 
> If you aren't ready to pay, then the next best is E2L YouTube channel. Go through their playlist for each section and it covers all the methods. You don't require anything else for preparation. You can then use ptestudy.com for sample questions.
> 
> Finally, Pearson's Practice Test (mock tests) are an essential. Nothing comes close to taking mock from own house who runs PTE. It's about $60 - $80. It's worth every penny.
> 
> BTW I'm too taking exam on Dec 1st week.



This is what I personally agree and if you are writing the exam first time, no doubt in that pay and take e2language and pass the exam. Money for that package is nothing when comparing writing the exam one more time.


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> I thought WFD only depends on the correct sequence of words and grammer.


There is a lot of incorrect information floating around. Therefore, I recommend reviewing point scoring system and really understand what can work for you.

For ex: In describe image, we are told make good intro, 2-3 sentences and then conclusion. Most tutorials focus on creating this content whereas scoring is based on 3 parts - content, pronunciation and fluency. You can score well even if you don't get the content right - by "right", I mean understanding the image, inferring and then making sentences. Even if you don't have a conclusion it works. Many people stammer or pause while thinking of conclusion - instead say something but fluently without pausing.

You can get away with not reading the data correctly, for ex: if the line graph is rising and you say it is falling - that's all right. What matters is you saying something fluently and making sure you cover more or less each word in the graph/picture. 

My trick is this section was to make a intro line covering graph topic and scale (for ex: this graph shows the production in percentage terms from 1990-2005 - topic, x-axis, y-axis). Then call out all words in x/y axis like city names, genders, etc - whatever is mentioned (for ex: china had highest production followed by USA and mexico - its ok if china didn't really have the highest production). This should be around 2-3 sentences. Then take any other item that you didn't cover earlier and make final sentence - it doesn't really have to summarize the graph - anything will do as long as you speak fluently and include words like "overall" & "in summary".

Remember a computer is analyzing not a human.


----------



## nitinsy

vineethelias said:


> Thanks, I'll go with their free lectures which are there in youtube and try to understand the PTE format and how the computer analyzes our skills. I will purchase the mocktest as well. What good is it to buy a premium package if you cannot spend time to study all of it. If I really need to improve my language skills, I need to improve my English anyway which cannot happen overnight and I think there's no shortcut to it.
> 
> Another thing I read from many posts here is that people do get good amount of information from reading this thread's posts. Is there a way we can download all previous posts in this thread to a pdf and go through it rather than doing page by page on website. Do you guys really go through every pages (atleast a few nonths') on this thread ?


Use advanced search and find my posts in this thread. I wrote a couple of posts after finishing my PTE exam (around 2nd & 3rd Nov). Might help you.


----------



## bvpraveen

mahnoor101 said:


> I thought WFD only depends on the correct sequence of words and grammer.


Below is the quote from official PTE score guide. As you can see, there is no grammar. Care to note there is no negative marking. Hence, I believe, even if grammatically its wrong, you still get score if you have covered the correct words. Although not mentioned, we can't go too wrong with the sequence, isn't it? 



> Partial credit:
> 1 Each correct word spelled correctly
> 0 Each incorrect or misspelled word


----------



## DavidFontaine

Can anyone tell me if the $35 full practice test is worth the money or is it better just to get the $10 practice questions? Are the questions marked in the $10 one?


----------



## mahnoor101

bvpraveen said:


> Below is the quote from official PTE score guide. As you can see, there is no grammar. Care to note there is no negative marking. Hence, I believe, even if grammatically its wrong, you still get score if you have covered the correct words. Although not mentioned, we can't go too wrong with the sequence, isn't it?


Yes. As per E2L methods, Jay mentioned that the sequence of the words should be in a correct order. For instance, "economy of a country" not "country's economy". That's what I understood.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

majjji said:


> Well, you can ask any of your friends to pay on your behalf. I don't think PTE allows direct online banking transactions from your online bank account. Therefore, the only way way is to use someone else's credit card, who is living abroad. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Booked PTE seven times. Paid online through Debit card everytime. Online payment can be temporarily activated by requesting on bank helpline in habibmetro.


----------



## majjji

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Booked PTE seven times. Paid online through Debit card everytime. Online payment can be temporarily activated by requesting on bank helpline in habibmetro.


Good to know that some banks allow online transactions for PTE other than debit and credit cards. That would be good for Pakistani aspirants, who want to take PTE test. Just make sure PTE website also allows the same. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyjoel005

First thing, this thread is very helpful and took the advices that are here to get the desired score. But I'm not sure where I made a mistake. Kindly please look at my score and let me know. Need some suggestions. Thanks

Note: I m pretty sure I did best in Listening and Writing

L/R/S/W . 75/82/90/74

Grammar 77
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 72
Spelling 39
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 79


----------



## JG

sunnyjoel005 said:


> First thing, this thread is very helpful and took the advices that are here to get the desired score. But I'm not sure where I made a mistake. Kindly please look at my score and let me know. Need some suggestions. Thanks
> 
> Note: I m pretty sure I did best in Listening and Writing
> 
> L/R/S/W . 75/82/90/74
> 
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 39
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 79


Spelling is the main area to work and listening more practice you are good to go.

Use grammarly for spelling corrections.

Listening do m or practice.


----------



## coollucky

sunnyjoel005 said:


> First thing, this thread is very helpful and took the advices that are here to get the desired score. But I'm not sure where I made a mistake. Kindly please look at my score and let me know. Need some suggestions. Thanks
> 
> Note: I m pretty sure I did best in Listening and Writing
> 
> L/R/S/W . 75/82/90/74
> 
> Grammar 77
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 72
> Spelling 39
> Vocabulary 72
> Written Discourse 79


Looking at your score, it seems you made few mistakes (most probably spelling mistakes) in write from dictation at the end of the exam. Every wrongly spelled word in WFD has a huge impact overall (in listening and writing both) and pulls the score down heavily. 

I would suggest to work on your spelling.


----------



## fmnawam2

Pleaseg "!Pleas u b'. V

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyjoel005

josygeorge000 said:


> Spelling is the main area to work and listening more practice you are good to go.
> 
> Use grammarly for spelling corrections.
> 
> Listening do m or practice.


Thanks for the suggestion. While writing the exam I was constantly checking for any spelling or grammatical errors. It is because I saw a video explaining how the spelling score decreases if you use words from different nations. For example, typing organisation once and organization on other session could impact the overall score. I'm not sure if it is a right theory behind less scores.

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## sunnyjoel005

coollucky said:


> Looking at your score, it seems you made few mistakes (most probably spelling mistakes) in write from dictation at the end of the exam. Every wrongly spelled word in WFD has a huge impact overall (in listening and writing both) and pulls the score down heavily.
> 
> I would suggest to work on your spelling.


Thanks for looking into my score. I would put more effort into WFD. Hope I get 79+ next time. Time is running out for me.


----------



## gippy007

*PTE-A Exam result in delay*

I have been into PTE Academic test on 1st of November and still waiting for my result. I really worried about my result. Did anyone face same type of situation. Please share your experience with me. Thanks


----------



## dragonqn

gippy007 said:


> I have been into PTE Academic test on 1st of November and still waiting for my result. I really worried about my result. Did anyone face same type of situation. Please share your experience with me. Thanks


Have you logged into Pearson website and checked if your results have been published or not?? If not you definitely need to drop a mail to the support ([email protected])


----------



## gippy007

dragonqn said:


> Have you logged into Pearson website and checked if your results have been published or not?? If not you definitely need to drop a mail to the support ([email protected])


thanks bro..
yes i did call them and they are keep saying you have to wait and wait. Im bit stressed about it. even i can't go for another test. thats y i was bit concern about it.


----------



## dragonqn

gippy007 said:


> thanks bro..
> yes i did call them and they are keep saying you have to wait and wait. Im bit stressed about it. even i can't go for another test. thats y i was bit concern about it.


Weird , I always got my results within 24 hrs. I understand your frustration. Since you have already reached out to them already, there is nothing you can do but wait with your :fingerscrossed: .


All the best layball:


----------



## gippy007

dragonqn said:


> Weird , I always got my results within 24 hrs. I understand your frustration. Since you have already reached out to them already, there is nothing you can do but wait with your :fingerscrossed: .
> 
> 
> All the best layball:


lets see bro thanks anyway


----------



## rnageswa

Hi my age:32
10yrs exp
And pre:65+
May I know the Chances of getting PR

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rnageswa

rnageswa said:


> Hi my age:32
> 10yrs exp
> And pre:65+
> May I know the Chances of getting PR
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I am into IT

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Members! Does anyone knows about Emdad's Technique for Summarize Written Text? If yes please share that strategy, so that it might help people suffering in the summarize written text section like me. Thanks.


----------



## ghewa

Just wanted to share my experience with PTE-A, I spent around 10 days preparing for the exam. Focused mostly on the spoken stuff, E2language and some examples on Youtube. And sometimes just randomly describing **** I saw on the internet to practice. 

Worst happened days before the exam and I got a horrible sore throat, cough and hoarse voice. I had given up hope. 

I had to take the exam in London since I couldn't find a decent slot in Denmark. The microphones were pretty decent. Overall exam I screwed up the spoken test when it started. Especially reading aloud I skipped a few words, got confused on some of the questions etc. 

Ended up getting:
L 90
S 90
W 84
R 74 

Overconfidence on the Reading screwed me


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi Everyone,

To get 79+ score, is it mandatory that there should be no room for errors in Repeat sentence or WFD. 
While practicing WFD, I always get around 70% to 80% correct. In past my listening/writing score always comes to around 70 and not goes beyond that.
I am afraid that may be that I am not ale to give 100% correct answer for repeat sentence or WFD is the major reason for not able to get 79+ in listening or writing.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## intruder_

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> To get 79+ score, is it mandatory that there should be no room for errors in Repeat sentence or WFD.
> While practicing WFD, I always get around 70% to 80% correct. In past my listening/writing score always comes to around 70 and not goes beyond that.
> I am afraid that may be that I am not ale to give 100% correct answer for repeat sentence or WFD is the major reason for not able to get 79+ in listening or writing.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta




I am sure your are aware that in WFD every word with correct spelling gives you points.
Your concern is obvious about not getting 100% correct answers for either of them. In the actual test, the sentences are not tricky but you still need to listen with attention and not freak out if you miss few words, this can affect your next questions.

Keep calm and yes there is room for few mistakes and still score 90. If you don't catch few words try to copy the sound without substantial pauses.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

intruder_ said:


> I am sure your are aware that in WFD every word with correct spelling gives you points.
> Your concern is obvious about not getting 100% correct answers for either of them. In the actual test, the sentences are not tricky but you still need to listen with attention and not freak out if you miss few words, this can affect your next questions.
> 
> Keep calm and yes there is room for few mistakes and still score 90. If you don't catch few words try to copy the sound without substantial pauses.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start with Capitals and end with Fullstop too for WFD

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## aarpriase

coollucky said:


> Looking at your score, it seems you made few mistakes (most probably spelling mistakes) in write from dictation at the end of the exam. Every wrongly spelled word in WFD has a huge impact overall (in listening and writing both) and pulls the score down heavily.
> 
> I would suggest to work on your spelling.


Sharing you some more data points with my PTE score which can help you reconsider your reply to sunnyjoel005's post. Definitely, sunnyjoel005 needs to focus on spelling but , how about below score which is almost similar to what sunnyjoel005 got ... I don't see spelling is big problem in my case but still hanging around 75 in L and W. Not sure what could be wrong. 
Also, I would like to mention that i have followed E2Language's method for Summarize spoken text which accounts for both listening and writing. I read it somewhere that method or the kind of template mentioned by E2Language is not really effective as it will eat up your important words from the speech and you will end up not using some critical words from the speech.

PTE - Overall 79

L-76 
R-81
S-90
W-75

Grammer- 90
Oral fluency - 88 
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 81
Vocabulary- 87
Written Discourse - 85


----------



## nitinsy

aarpriase said:


> Sharing you some more data points with my PTE score which can help you reconsider your reply to sunnyjoel005's post. Definitely, sunnyjoel005 needs to focus on spelling but , how about below score which is almost similar to what sunnyjoel005 got ... I don't see spelling is big problem in my case but still hanging around 75 in L and W. Not sure what could be wrong.
> Also, I would like to mention that i have followed E2Language's method for Summarize spoken text which accounts for both listening and writing. I read it somewhere that method or the kind of template mentioned by E2Language is not really effective as it will eat up your important words from the speech and you will end up not using some critical words from the speech.
> 
> PTE - Overall 79
> 
> L-76
> R-81
> S-90
> W-75
> 
> Grammer- 90
> Oral fluency - 88
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary- 87
> Written Discourse - 85


If your enabling skill scores are good but overall scores not so good then it can only mean the answers you chose were wrong. I suggest you go through the scoring guide and look at question types that are scored on listening and writing. Specifically those that are scored on correct answers like WFD, fill in the blanks, missing word, changed words, etc


----------



## coollucky

aarpriase said:


> Sharing you some more data points with my PTE score which can help you reconsider your reply to sunnyjoel005's post. Definitely, sunnyjoel005 needs to focus on spelling but , how about below score which is almost similar to what sunnyjoel005 got ... I don't see spelling is big problem in my case but still hanging around 75 in L and W. Not sure what could be wrong.
> Also, I would like to mention that i have followed E2Language's method for Summarize spoken text which accounts for both listening and writing. I read it somewhere that method or the kind of template mentioned by E2Language is not really effective as it will eat up your important words from the speech and you will end up not using some critical words from the speech.
> 
> PTE - Overall 79
> 
> L-76
> R-81
> S-90
> W-75
> 
> Grammer- 90
> Oral fluency - 88
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 81
> Vocabulary- 87
> Written Discourse - 85


Hi aarpriase,

I suggested that to him because he was very confident that he selected right answers. Also his spelling score was really too low. In your case the story seems different. In addition to what nitinsy suggested, I am strongly against using any template unless you missed the talk badly and have hardly anything to write. The reason is that one has a word limit of 70, and in this he has to fit as many keywords from the talk as possible in order to get decent marks in listening and writing.

Cheers


----------



## nitinsy

coollucky said:


> Hi aarpriase,
> 
> I suggested that to him because he was very confident that he selected right answers. Also his spelling score was really too low. In your case the story seems different. In addition to what nitinsy suggested, I am strongly against using any template unless you missed the talk badly and have hardly anything to write. The reason is that one has a word limit of 70, and in this he has to fit as many keywords from the talk as possible in order to get decent marks in listening and writing.
> 
> Cheers


I agree no template is required. For SWT, you have to write two sentences and make a complex sentence out of that using keywords like 'whereas', 'which', 'but', 'leading to', etc

In these two sentences you have to include as many keywords as you can to boost content score.


----------



## amusa

nitinsy said:


> I agree no template is required. For SWT, you have to write two sentences and make a complex sentence out of that using keywords like 'whereas', 'which', 'but', 'leading to', etc
> 
> In these two sentences you have to include as many keywords as you can to boost content score.


SWT is one sentence and not two sentences. The instruction is clear while taking the test. Only SST is multiple sentences.

You can use conjunctive words and proper punctuation to avoid multiple sentences.


----------



## ghewa

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> To get 79+ score, is it mandatory that there should be no room for errors in Repeat sentence or WFD.
> While practicing WFD, I always get around 70% to 80% correct. In past my listening/writing score always comes to around 70 and not goes beyond that.
> I am afraid that may be that I am not ale to give 100% correct answer for repeat sentence or WFD is the major reason for not able to get 79+ in listening or writing.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta


I agree. Repeat sentence is what screwed my reading score.


----------



## bvpraveen

amusa said:


> SWT is one sentence and not two sentences. The instruction is clear while taking the test. Only SST is multiple sentences.
> 
> You can use conjunctive words and proper punctuation to avoid multiple sentences.


You understood it wrongly what nitinsy meant. He told that we can form two sentences and then convert it to a single sentence using conjunction words.


----------



## amusa

bvpraveen said:


> You understood it wrongly what nitinsy meant. He told that we can form two sentences and then convert it to a single sentence using conjunction words.


Alright. Noted


----------



## cyhnk

Guys watch videos on this channel. She only finishes one part of the test to show how it affects other sections. For example she only completed speaking section but still got points for listening and reading.

It will give you an idea of important sections of the test.


----------



## cyhnk

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC75E-GWY0hj3Dkt_qhZzECw/videos


----------



## ppsmigs

gippy007 said:


> I have been into PTE Academic test on 1st of November and still waiting for my result. I really worried about my result. Did anyone face same type of situation. Please share your experience with me. Thanks


That’s odd. I took my exam on 10/11/18 and got my results the same night itself - under 12 hours. But officially they did say it takes 5 business days.


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> I agree no template is required. For SWT, you have to write two sentences and make a complex sentence out of that using keywords like 'whereas', 'which', 'but', 'leading to', etc
> 
> In these two sentences you have to include as many keywords as you can to boost content score.


Hi Nitinsy! Please tell me are two sentences enough for the SWT? I have seen a method in which two sentences from the same passage for SWT was taken and converted into a single sentence. Can it get a full score based on this technique? Thanks.


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi Nitinsy! Please tell me are two sentences enough for the SWT? I have seen a method in which two sentences from the same passage for SWT was taken and converted into a single sentence. Can it get a full score based on this technique? Thanks.


SWT clearly says they need one sentence only. But a simple sentence will not fetch marks since you cannot cover most of the keywords in that sentence. Hence, it is suggested to make sentences covering as many keywords as possible and then combine those a single complex sentence. That is what I did in my exam and scored well.


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> SWT clearly says they need one sentence only. But a simple sentence will not fetch marks since you cannot cover most of the keywords in that sentence. Hence, it is suggested to make sentences covering as many keywords as possible and then combine those a single complex sentence. That is what I did in my exam and scored well.


How can I cover all of the key points? 

When I write a SWT I almost cover few of the key points from the text, making sure I use good vocabulary and correct grammer.


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> How can I cover all of the key points?
> 
> When I write a SWT I almost cover few of the key points from the text, making sure I use good vocabulary and correct grammer.


The key is "as many". Remember SWT is scored on 4 parts - content, form, grammar and vocabulary. Content is just 1/4th approximately. So cover as many keywords as possible - it might not be possible to cover all.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Seniors,

I am unable to score high in writing even though my spelling is 75+.I have received 74+ in Listening ,Reading ,Speaking

Writing : 64 

#Enabling Skill
Grammer : 42
Vocabulary : 59
Written Discourse: 71

Can you reference me some of the good grammer sites ? and sections I need to improve withregards to writing skills ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abhi

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am unable to score high in writing even though my spelling is 75+.I have received 74+ in Listening ,Reading ,Speaking
> 
> Writing : 64
> 
> #Enabling Skill
> Grammer : 42
> Vocabulary : 59
> Written Discourse: 71
> 
> Can you reference me some of the good grammer sites ? and sections I need to improve withregards to writing skills ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Spelling scores are not directly proportional to Writing scores. You would need to take a wholistic approach if you're aiming at 79+.

I would suggest you to pick up any secondary/high school grammar text book on grammar to improve on basics. If you don't like physical books, apps are a great source of reference. For eg: BBC Learning English, BBC Grammar or ESOL apps. Jay's E2 Language webinars on writing are a must watch too. 

Here are Writing items types you need to focus on:
Summarize Written Text
Write Essay
Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks
Summarize Spoken Text 
Write from Dictation 

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin_Hood

nabhilash said:


> Spelling scores are not directly proportional to Writing scores. You would need to take a wholistic approach if you're aiming at 79+.
> 
> I would suggest you to pick up any secondary/high school grammar text book on grammar to improve on basics. If you don't like physical books, apps are a great source of reference. For eg: BBC Learning English, BBC Grammar or ESOL apps. Jay's E2 Language webinars on writing are a must watch too.
> 
> Here are Writing items types you need to focus on:
> Summarize Written Text
> Write Essay
> Reading & Writing: Fill in the blanks
> Summarize Spoken Text
> Write from Dictation
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot nabhilash .. I really appreciate.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

mahnoor101 said:


> How can I cover all of the key points?
> 
> When I write a SWT I almost cover few of the key points from the text, making sure I use good vocabulary and correct grammer.


Below is my inference and interpretation for Summarize Written Text taken from PTE-A official site.

The thing is that SWT aslo affects reading score, this means apply the reading strategy as well to this SWT writing text.

How, Read for gist or main idea (Mostly first line), then make a simple short sentence, then read for details such as examples, explanation or specific points and form another sentence.

Connect the Main idea and detail sentence with conjuction such as tehn, and , because, so, also, further, etc.

At last check that the sentence is a single complex statement with only one full stop (many Comma and semicolons are accepted).

This way applying your reading strategy and writing strategy will ensure good score in content and form.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Below is my inference and interpretation for Summarize Written Text taken from PTE-A official site.
> 
> The thing is that SWT aslo affects reading score, this means apply the reading strategy as well to this SWT writing text.
> 
> How, Read for gist or main idea (Mostly first line), then make a simple short sentence, then read for details such as examples, explanation or specific points and form another sentence.
> 
> Connect the Main idea and detail sentence with conjuction such as tehn, and , because, so, also, further, etc.
> 
> At last check that the sentence is a single complex statement with only one full stop (many Comma and semicolons are accepted).
> 
> This way applying your reading strategy and writing strategy will ensure good score in content and form.


Ignore my typo above and just read for meaning.https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kumarmkumar666

nitinsy said:


> The key is "as many". Remember SWT is scored on 4 parts - content, form, grammar and vocabulary. Content is just 1/4th approximately. So cover as many keywords as possible - it might not be possible to cover all.


I guess that's ok, as far as main idea and few details support your text to convey the message across.

In other words, I suggest check that the single sentence, if read to a third person who has not seen the SWT question is able to comprehend (that is why Reading score) the overall meaning and specific details.


----------



## mahnoor101

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Below is my inference and interpretation for Summarize Written Text taken from PTE-A official site.
> 
> The thing is that SWT aslo affects reading score, this means apply the reading strategy as well to this SWT writing text.
> 
> How, Read for gist or main idea (Mostly first line), then make a simple short sentence, then read for details such as examples, explanation or specific points and form another sentence.
> 
> Connect the Main idea and detail sentence with conjuction such as tehn, and , because, so, also, further, etc.
> 
> At last check that the sentence is a single complex statement with only one full stop (many Comma and semicolons are accepted).
> 
> This way applying your reading strategy and writing strategy will ensure good score in content and form.


Thanks...


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Seniors/Experts,

I tried PTE Academic few times and each time my writing score never go above 64. [I just need 65+ in all]Even I attempted multiple times,only Reading ,Speaking and Listening sections getting 75+. I am pretty much sure I did really well in SWT,Essay,Fill in the blanks ,Summarize Spoken Text. When I practice, I always use MS Word ,Online tools to verify my grammar. So, I can't believe that I do so much grammar mistakes.

I did 2 of the write from dictation correctly but 3rd one I partially done.

Writing : 64

Enabling Skills
========== 
Grammar : 42 
Spelling : 78
W.Discourse : 70

Can you please guide me how can I pass this 64 barrier ? This is something I really worrying.
====================================
P.s

I checked this video and it says that ;





1.Write from dictation errors 
2.Off topic Essay

Is it possible to get all 3 "write from dictation" 100% correct ?


----------



## nitinsy

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Seniors/Experts,
> 
> I tried PTE Academic few times and each time my writing score never go above 64. [I just need 65+ in all]Even I attempted multiple times,only Reading ,Speaking and Listening sections getting 75+. I am pretty much sure I did really well in SWT,Essay,Fill in the blanks ,Summarize Spoken Text. When I practice, I always use MS Word ,Online tools to verify my grammar. So, I can't believe that I do so much grammar mistakes.
> 
> I did 2 of the write from dictation correctly but 3rd one I partially done.
> 
> Writing : 64
> 
> Enabling Skills
> ==========
> Grammar : 42
> Spelling : 78
> W.Discourse : 70
> 
> Can you please guide me how can I pass this 64 barrier ? This is something I really worrying.
> ====================================
> P.s
> 
> I checked this video and it says that ;
> Ask Jay anything: "High PTE Written Discourse Score but Low Overall Writing Score?" - YouTube
> 
> 1.Write from dictation errors
> 2.Off topic Essay
> 
> Is it possible to get all 3 "write from dictation" 100% correct ?


----------------------------------------------
What were your scores in vocabulary? Your grammar is obviously weak given that you got only 42. Will respond with further steps once I get your vocabulary score.


----------



## Robin_Hood

vocabulary score is 70.


----------



## bvpraveen

Robin_Hood said:


> ...When I practice, I always use MS Word ,Online tools to verify my grammar. So, I can't believe that I do so much grammar mistakes.
> 
> Grammar : 42
> ...


My 2 cents. 

Consider using Grammarly tool (free version) everywhere in your daily life (personal & work) to improve grammar. 

I'm myself a learner and I found this tool really helpful in finding the errors which I'd been making for years! We never know what we are writing - email, posts to forums, chats, etc. - has many grammatical errors. 

*Grammarly has been useful for me in capturing the missing prepositions (a lot), incorrectly considering two words as a single word and vice-versa, etc. *

I would suggest you install its add-on to Chrome and see how it captures your errors.


----------



## Robin_Hood

bvpraveen said:


> My 2 cents.
> 
> Consider using Grammarly tool (free version) everywhere in your daily life (personal & work) to improve grammar.
> 
> I'm myself a learner and I found this tool really helpful in finding the errors which I'd been making for years! We never know what we are writing - email, posts to forums, chats, etc. - has many grammatical errors.
> 
> *Grammarly has been useful for me in capturing the missing prepositions (a lot), incorrectly considering two words as a single word and vice-versa, etc. *
> 
> I would suggest you install its add-on to Chrome and see how it captures your errors.


Thank you praveen. I'll install this right now.


----------



## nitinsy

Robin_Hood said:


> vocabulary score is 70.


Thats good. Since you are aiming for 65+ only, I suggest you focus on grammar, spelling and vocabulary. Use MS Word or as praveen said use Grammarly to ensure your grammar is good. Then improve on spelling and try using more unique words in your writing. That will improve your vocabulary score as well.


----------



## tofy79

Dear All,

over-span of more than two years ago and I am following this forum and specifically PTE-Academic subject, 
Since many years ago and I am dreaming to relocate permanently to Australia, and to get that I have started with the main two things ACS as I am an ICT guy which is done successfully twice!! (ANZSCO Code: 262111 DBA/Data Scientist), and preparation for PTE exam as per everyone here recommendation it’s 100% the right way instead of waste time with IELTS “looters”, however, I have started my PTE trip by Sep 2016 and due to the work engagement I am not continuously study but the subject is living with me in a day and time when I am awake and sleep, imagine!!

In summary, my main obstacle is the English exam (PTE - Academic), I have tried my best and tried 4th time (2 times 2017, and 2 times 2018), In addition to the material and notes shared by this forum member here and online I have registered as paid member in E2Language for PTE, as well as ptestudy, myptebooking, smash PTE and many others and yesterday was my last (4th) try and unfortunately I failed again to get 65.

My age now is 39 and 11 months thus after two months I will become 40 year old, and even if I got 65 in PTE, the total score will drop down by 10 scores due to the age to become 60 scores while as per last July DHA new condition the minimum score became 65!! 

So my dream and my family dream to migrate to Australia and settle there forever to protect them as I am an Iraqi!!! Simply gone because of something called the English Test!!!

Now I decided to give up as no hope and no need to waste more time, Only one option remaining to me which Immigration to Canada and I will soon Strat prepare myself for that (IELTS or CELPIP) hope I can do the things that I could not do it with Australia Immigration.

Here, I would like Thanks everyone who has given me hopes to not give-up and help in PTE-Academic exam preparation, and I wish my tragedy story will not occur again in future with anybody else.


----------



## ami98765

Maazm17 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I'm planning to purchase E2 language's Bronze package. Hopefully, this will improve my score. It's extremely frustrating to not get the desired score.
> 
> In your opinion, what would be the best way to practise these modules, all modules everyday or 2 of 4 modules everyday? Moreover, are there any tricks or tips for summarize written text? Thank you once again


will you be willing to share your login, i just need to see the method video and unfortunately unable to upgrade my account, i would really really appreciate it


----------



## ami98765

will you be willing to share your login details, i jjst want to look at the method videos. hope you understand as i cant get a paid package. thanks!


----------



## ami98765

will you be willing to share ur login details, i just want to look at the method videos by Jay, i cant get a paid package, hope your willing to help. Thanks!


----------



## ami98765

ami98765 said:


> will you be willing to share your login, i just need to see the method video and unfortunately unable to upgrade my account, i would really really appreciate it



will you be willing to share ur login details, i just want to look at the method videos by Jay, i cant get a paid package, hope your willing to help. Thanks!


----------



## bvpraveen

ami98765 said:


> will you be willing to share ur login details, i just want to look at the method videos by Jay, i cant get a paid package, hope your willing to help. Thanks!


Four posts with the same content?

Anyway, you no need to ask others. Just create a free account and go through the free videos and tasks first. It should give you a good idea. In case you aren't convinced yet, you can check their youtube channel, where they have most of their video's uploaded there.


----------



## ami98765

bvpraveen said:


> Four posts with the same content?
> 
> Anyway, you no need to ask others. Just create a free account and go through the free videos and tasks first. It should give you a good idea. In case you aren't convinced yet, you can check their youtube channel, where they have most of their video's uploaded there.


I already have a free account, you can not view all the method videos on that, and they have not uploaded all method videos on youtube either,


----------



## Robin_Hood

tofy79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> over-span of more than two years ago and I am following this forum and specifically PTE-Academic subject,
> Since many years ago and I am dreaming to relocate permanently to Australia, and to get that I have started with the main two things ACS as I am an ICT guy which is done successfully twice!! (ANZSCO Code: 262111 DBA/Data Scientist), and preparation for PTE exam as per everyone here recommendation it’s 100% the right way instead of waste time with IELTS “looters”, however, I have started my PTE trip by Sep 2016 and due to the work engagement I am not continuously study but the subject is living with me in a day and time when I am awake and sleep, imagine!!
> 
> In summary, my main obstacle is the English exam (PTE - Academic), I have tried my best and tried 4th time (2 times 2017, and 2 times 2018), In addition to the material and notes shared by this forum member here and online I have registered as paid member in E2Language for PTE, as well as ptestudy, myptebooking, smash PTE and many others and yesterday was my last (4th) try and unfortunately I failed again to get 65.
> 
> My age now is 39 and 11 months thus after two months I will become 40 year old, and even if I got 65 in PTE, the total score will drop down by 10 scores due to the age to become 60 scores while as per last July DHA new condition the minimum score became 65!!
> 
> So my dream and my family dream to migrate to Australia and settle there forever to protect them as I am an Iraqi!!! Simply gone because of something called the English Test!!!
> 
> Now I decided to give up as no hope and no need to waste more time, Only one option remaining to me which Immigration to Canada and I will soon Strat prepare myself for that (IELTS or CELPIP) hope I can do the things that I could not do it with Australia Immigration.
> 
> Here, I would like Thanks everyone who has given me hopes to not give-up and help in PTE-Academic exam preparation, and I wish my tragedy story will not occur again in future with anybody else.


Hi,

I understand how you feel now. But I want to share my personal experience. PTE is something you need hands-on practice. Firstly, I was having a difficult time to find MOC exams, correct study resources. I did not pay any website for resources members from this thread shared free materials such as youtube. 

The second thing is, we need to be dedicated for the exam. Working 2-3 hours every day and after a month sitting the exam will not give you enough marks. Since you have two more weeks, I would like to request you to go on leave for one week and do full-time PTE study and sit for the exam. When you are a family guy that is the place where we get stuck. 

Anyway, If you think it will not give you any miracle, then try another country like Canada or New Zealand. I presume NZ only requires 6.5 IELTS marks. Everything in this happens for a good reason so do not worry success will follow you at the right time.

All the very best ! Life is not PTE


----------



## JG

tofy79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> over-span of more than two years ago and I am following this forum and specifically PTE-Academic subject,
> Since many years ago and I am dreaming to relocate permanently to Australia, and to get that I have started with the main two things ACS as I am an ICT guy which is done successfully twice!! (ANZSCO Code: 262111 DBA/Data Scientist), and preparation for PTE exam as per everyone here recommendation it’s 100% the right way instead of waste time with IELTS “looters”, however, I have started my PTE trip by Sep 2016 and due to the work engagement I am not continuously study but the subject is living with me in a day and time when I am awake and sleep, imagine!!
> 
> In summary, my main obstacle is the English exam (PTE - Academic), I have tried my best and tried 4th time (2 times 2017, and 2 times 2018), In addition to the material and notes shared by this forum member here and online I have registered as paid member in E2Language for PTE, as well as ptestudy, myptebooking, smash PTE and many others and yesterday was my last (4th) try and unfortunately I failed again to get 65.
> 
> My age now is 39 and 11 months thus after two months I will become 40 year old, and even if I got 65 in PTE, the total score will drop down by 10 scores due to the age to become 60 scores while as per last July DHA new condition the minimum score became 65!!
> 
> So my dream and my family dream to migrate to Australia and settle there forever to protect them as I am an Iraqi!!! Simply gone because of something called the English Test!!!
> 
> Now I decided to give up as no hope and no need to waste more time, Only one option remaining to me which Immigration to Canada and I will soon Strat prepare myself for that (IELTS or CELPIP) hope I can do the things that I could not do it with Australia Immigration.
> 
> Here, I would like Thanks everyone who has given me hopes to not give-up and help in PTE-Academic exam preparation, and I wish my tragedy story will not occur again in future with anybody else.


You can improve PTE-A within two months if you use the right techniques. Use e2 language.


----------



## bvpraveen

ami98765 said:


> I already have a free account, you can not view all the method videos on that, and they have not uploaded all method videos on youtube either,


Hey buddy, 

When we take a trial or free version of a commercial product, there will be limitations indeed. The purpose of them is to get a feel of how the product features are. 

E2L free version shows you how their product looks like for various features. Note that those features are unlocked for sample one by one for different types of question items. Hence, a single question type, say Summarize Written Text, won't show you all their feature. But when you consider it holistically, then you will get an understanding. 

I disagree with your feedback about their free videos on YouTube. I consider them well done even there. 

Meanwhile, no one will be sharing their login credentials. First, it doesn't look professional. Second, the cost is nothing compared to retest, visa fees, etc. You need to invest on something to get something.


----------



## cyhnk

another video to understand how PTE scores your responses in every module. If you need couple more points for listening and reading you may need to practice more speaking instead. there are other videos on this channel. 

These videos will not improve your english level but will you a good idea of what to study.


----------



## tofy79

josygeorge000 said:


> You can improve PTE-A within two months if you use the right techniques. Use e2 language.


Many thanks your feedback,
But if you went through my feedback (my funeral story), then you should get that I had already E2 Languages paid subscriptions in Addition to many others.


----------



## tofy79

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand how you feel now. But I want to share my personal experience. PTE is something you need hands-on practice. Firstly, I was having a difficult time to find MOC exams, correct study resources. I did not pay any website for resources members from this thread shared free materials such as youtube.
> 
> The second thing is, we need to be dedicated for the exam. Working 2-3 hours every day and after a month sitting the exam will not give you enough marks. Since you have two more weeks, I would like to request you to go on leave for one week and do full-time PTE study and sit for the exam. When you are a family guy that is the place where we get stuck.
> 
> Anyway, If you think it will not give you any miracle, then try another country like Canada or New Zealand. I presume NZ only requires 6.5 IELTS marks. Everything in this happens for a good reason so do not worry success will follow you at the right time.
> 
> All the very best ! Life is not PTE


#######################################################################

Many thanks dear Robin for your feedback,

Your words are like balsam on wounds. Appreciated.....

We are not at miracles era!! We are in very inequity era, Imagine a silly test of English changes whole family fate. 

A game is Over!! and no-point to waste more time for something have less than 5% hope, and according to my beloved Indian friends here in Dubai, they usually say TATA means Good-Bye so (TATA PTE-A and TATA Australia)!!

However, NZ is worse than AU, as they claim that for example you will be eligible if you reach 100 points but in fact, they draw by 160 +, so again a waste of time, 

Just wish me all the best with Canda as Canada Mainly Immigration County


----------



## mahnoor101

Please refer any website, apart from ptestudy and ptetutorial for practicing Fill in the blanks.


----------



## bobbyfz

*Some PTE tips I don't see others mentioning*

I've gone through this thread out of curiosity, and noticed that no one has mentioned some key techniques for the actual test day, that is used to increase your score in PTE or any other test.

These are the techniques I employed on the test day, and some other exercises I had done much earlier, to get perfect score 90/90/90/90 in PTE on first attempt, even though on any normal day I won't be able to cross 75 in all sections.

1. Please take a course in speed reading. This is crucial to give you more time to think and answer questions. Reading questions slowly is an expensive waste of time, leading you to hurry up and get confused and make mistakes. This applies to any test, and I started using this when I was in school
2. On the day of exam, do not think of PTE test at all. Imagine, or write down if you have time, your achievements in life (you won a race, won a competition, got a promotion, etc.). This build confidence, which will give you a temporary boost in IQ for a few hours. That is enough time to cover the test. It will help you think better, and stay calm.
3. Eat few spoons of glucose an hour before the test. The resulting glucose rush in the blood will hit the brain and also boost iq a little bit for 2-3 hours. Effect is same as the previous point.

There are other techniques I used, tailored to my needs, but those are more elaborate. I know lot of people recommend E2language, and I recommend them too, but in the last week of my preparation when i was struggling to cross 80 in practice tests, I ditched their techniques and built techniques that would work for me, considering my personal strength and weakness. There is no generic technique that works for all. if you want high score it has to be ultra personalized. Anyway that will take a lot more than than a quick post, so not going in to details.

hope this helps a bit for people who need just a few more points to hit their target.


----------



## bvpraveen

tofy79 said:


> #######################################################################
> 
> ...
> 
> Just wish me all the best with Canda as Canada Mainly Immigration County


Why do you think Canada fits better now at this age for you?

I've done a good amount of research on Canada vs Australia before narrowing down to Aus finally. My impression has been that Australia is better than Canada in terms of eligibility for immigration. Age matters seriously for Canada as for every year passing by, the points decrease heavily. Also, their English requirement is more than Aus. On top it, they don't support PTE. 

If you are finding Australia immigration difficult to crack, then Canada should be more difficult. Isn't it?

I will be eager to hear your comments/feedback.


----------



## majjji

bobbyfz said:


> I've gone through this thread out of curiosity, and noticed that no one has mentioned some key techniques for the actual test day, that is used to increase your score in PTE or any other test.
> 
> These are the techniques I employed on the test day, and some other exercises I had done much earlier, to get perfect score 90/90/90/90 in PTE on first attempt, even though on any normal day I won't be able to cross 75 in all sections.
> 
> 1. Please take a course in speed reading. This is crucial to give you more time to think and answer questions. Reading questions slowly is an expensive waste of time, leading you to hurry up and get confused and make mistakes. This applies to any test, and I started using this when I was in school
> 2. On the day of exam, do not think of PTE test at all. Imagine, or write down if you have time, your achievements in life (you won a race, won a competition, got a promotion, etc.). This build confidence, which will give you a temporary boost in IQ for a few hours. That is enough time to cover the test. It will help you think better, and stay calm.
> 3. Eat few spoons of glucose an hour before the test. The resulting glucose rush in the blood will hit the brain and also boost iq a little bit for 2-3 hours. Effect is same as the previous point.
> 
> There are other techniques I used, tailored to my needs, but those are more elaborate. I know lot of people recommend E2language, and I recommend them too, but in the last week of my preparation when i was struggling to cross 80 in practice tests, I ditched their techniques and built techniques that would work for me, considering my personal strength and weakness. There is no generic technique that works for all. if you want high score it has to be ultra personalized. Anyway that will take a lot more than than a quick post, so not going in to details.
> 
> hope this helps a bit for people who need just a few more points to hit their target.


Well, I too have scored 79+ in my real PTE exam a couple of months ago, however, I would like to endorse each and every point that you have mentioned. These points are really score boosters and should have understood before the real exam by everyone. Congrats btw on achieving perfect score. Good Luck for your future endeavours. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tofy79

bvpraveen said:


> Why do you think Canada fits better now at this age for you?
> 
> I've done a good amount of research on Canada vs Australia before narrowing down to Aus finally. My impression has been that Australia is better than Canada in terms of eligibility for immigration. Age matters seriously for Canada as for every year passing by, the points decrease heavily. Also, their English requirement is more than Aus. On top it, they don't support PTE.
> 
> If you are finding Australia immigration difficult to crack, then Canada should be more difficult. Isn't it?
> 
> I will be eager to hear your comments/feedback.


Hi Praveen;

I believe Australia bit better than Canada from my view that is why it was my dream, both as well as to NZ also all of them very good Countries for Immigration 
However for my case and As I am about to reach 40 years old, the Australia is worse than Canada in my case only and As I am under ANSCO 262111 only valid for VIC with minimum 7 score IELTS ,as well as in Canada in addition to standards express Immigration there are plenty of other Immigration programs that required less English scores and as per age eligible until 55 years, eventually Canada reputation as #1 Immigration country.

Best of luck


----------



## bvpraveen

tofy79 said:


> Hi Praveen;
> 
> I believe Australia bit better than Canada from my view that is why it was my dream, both as well as to NZ also all of them very good Countries for Immigration
> However for my case and As I am about to reach 40 years old, the Australia is worse than Canada in my case only and As I am under ANSCO 262111 only valid for VIC with minimum 7 score IELTS ,as well as in Canada in addition to standards express Immigration there are plenty of other Immigration programs that required less English scores and as per age eligible until 55 years, eventually Canada reputation as #1 Immigration country.
> 
> Best of luck


Ok, thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

bobbyfz said:


> I've gone through this thread out of curiosity, and noticed that no one has mentioned some key techniques for the actual test day, that is used to increase your score in PTE or any other test.
> 
> These are the techniques I employed on the test day, and some other exercises I had done much earlier, to get perfect score 90/90/90/90 in PTE on first attempt, even though on any normal day I won't be able to cross 75 in all sections.
> 
> 1. Please take a course in speed reading. This is crucial to give you more time to think and answer questions. Reading questions slowly is an expensive waste of time, leading you to hurry up and get confused and make mistakes. This applies to any test, and I started using this when I was in school
> 2. On the day of exam, do not think of PTE test at all. Imagine, or write down if you have time, your achievements in life (you won a race, won a competition, got a promotion, etc.). This build confidence, which will give you a temporary boost in IQ for a few hours. That is enough time to cover the test. It will help you think better, and stay calm.
> 3. Eat few spoons of glucose an hour before the test. The resulting glucose rush in the blood will hit the brain and also boost iq a little bit for 2-3 hours. Effect is same as the previous point.
> 
> There are other techniques I used, tailored to my needs, but those are more elaborate. I know lot of people recommend E2language, and I recommend them too, but in the last week of my preparation when i was struggling to cross 80 in practice tests, I ditched their techniques and built techniques that would work for me, considering my personal strength and weakness. There is no generic technique that works for all. if you want high score it has to be ultra personalized. Anyway that will take a lot more than than a quick post, so not going in to details.
> 
> hope this helps a bit for people who need just a few more points to hit their target.


You are unique in approach and style, while many search solutions outside, you did your introspection and found your own solution, Congrats.

Your brilliance is radiating in your choice of words, and statements written by you.

By the way,I am also trying to attempt first time. I am less confident in reading than other language skills.

Can you recommend a classroom based reading institute or online classroom training tailored to my need? I am at 70 points level.

I am in the US.

Thanks.


----------



## Saranyar1926

Did anyone face issues like this with your score report recently?


----------



## Jerrylcy

Hi Guys, I'm new here and found my way here while looking for PTE-A resources. I'm aiming for 79+ in all components and wonder how will PTE compare to IELTS. I sat for IELTS a few months ago and obtained R8.5/L8.5/W7/S7. Fumbled a little in writing and speaking on test day. Will it be difficult for me to get my desired score? Thanks!


----------



## DavidFontaine

I hear a lot of people mentioning readable.io as a good way of checking your practice essays. I would strongly recommend against using this website as the algorithm just doesn't work as intended. Copy and paste any BBC / Guardian article or even any official PTE-A essay samples and the score will be a IETLS 4-5. The website penalises any sentence over 5 words long and, in its flagging up of adverbs, includes words like 'when' and 'where' (you are supposed to avoid the 'ly' ending adverbs but the website creator has simply used a dictionary list of adverbs including those which you cannot form sentences without). It also penalises some words as being 'too complex', when, realistically, without such words your English standard would seem child-like.


----------



## sunnyjoel005

Finally got the desired score thanks to the people in this forum. Their tips, tricks and templates really helped me. After 5 attempts, finally got it on 6th. Hope others get the score they desire.

L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PY 5
age 30
PTE 20
Masters 5
Skills Assessment 15
Total : 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Members I booked my test today but the Pearson website debited only 150$ I am confused why did they do that? AS the actual price was more than 1000 AED. But I got all the details and confirmed booking for the test. Will there be any problem here? I am a bit worried.


----------



## maybelle

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Finally got the desired score thanks to the people in this forum. Their tips, tricks and templates really helped me. After 5 attempts, finally got it on 6th. Hope others get the score they desire.
> 
> L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
> 
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> PY 5
> age 30
> PTE 20
> Masters 5
> Skills Assessment 15
> Total : 75
> EOI : 22/11/2018
> Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.


Congratulations! Hope you get an invite soon. I'm planning on giving my first attempt this December. Fingers crossed on it. 

I had some confusion regarding the points that you mentioned. You have 5points for masters and you've mentioned 15 for skills assessment. How did you add the 5points to the already assessed 15 (from ACS I presume) ?

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I booked my test today but the Pearson website debited only 150$ I am confused why did they do that? AS the actual price was more than 1000 AED. But I got all the details and confirmed booking for the test. Will there be any problem here? I am a bit worried.



Are you sure they deducted $150 only because I also booked the test today and Pearson deducted 1050 AED, and I also received message from the bank about the deduction in local currency.


----------



## majjji

Jerrylcy said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new here and found my way here while looking for PTE-A resources. I'm aiming for 79+ in all components and wonder how will PTE compare to IELTS. I sat for IELTS a few months ago and obtained R8.5/L8.5/W7/S7. Fumbled a little in writing and speaking on test day. Will it be difficult for me to get my desired score? Thanks!


Hi JerryIcy,

You have a good IELTS score which demonstrates that you have a good command on English language. What you have to do is to get yourself acquainted with the exam structure and techniques which are a lot different than IELTS. Also, you need to understand that it is totally a computer-based test. To get started, read out the first few pages of this forum. You can definitely hit 79+ once you get complete command over the exam structure and techniques. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

farrukh.rashid said:


> Are you sure they deducted $150 only because I also booked the test today and Pearson deducted 1050 AED, and I also received message from the bank about the deduction in local currency.


Hello,

How're you farrukh. If I am not mistaken, you are the same person who commented on PTE test center in Pakistan thread initially and this was 7 to 8 months back. I just want to know that are you still preparing for PTE exam? If yes, then what is your target score and why are you taking long to sit in the exam as there had been 7 to 8 months gap since you initially sat in your first PTE exam? I just read your comment and immediately recalled that you are one of the few guys in that thread who gave me their views on PTE exam centers in Dubai when I was making up my mind whether or not to site in PTE exam in Dubai. If you don't mind, do let me know. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrylcy

majjji said:


> Hi JerryIcy,
> 
> You have a good IELTS score which demonstrates that you have a good command on English language. What you have to do is to get yourself acquainted with the exam structure and techniques which are a lot different than IELTS. Also, you need to understand that it is totally a computer-based test. To get started, read out the first few pages of this forum. You can definitely hit 79+ once you get complete command over the exam structure and techniques. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hi majjji, thanks for the advice. I had read the entire thread and started preparation for PTE, subscribed to E2 and have been practicing religiously. Hope to clear all components with 79+ .


----------



## Jerrylcy

Any bros here took the PTE test in Singapore? Can you recommend which center to go for the test will be the best? Thanks!


----------



## majjji

Jerrylcy said:


> Hi majjji, thanks for the advice. I had read the entire thread and started preparation for PTE, subscribed to E2 and have been practicing religiously. Hope to clear all components with 79+ .


Good Luck. Hope you get it soon. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpraveen

Jerrylcy said:


> Any bros here took the PTE test in Singapore? Can you recommend which center to go for the test will be the best? Thanks!


There are only two centers. I'm taking my test on Dec 1st week at "PEARSON PROFESSIONAL CENTERS". The only reason I chose this instead of the other was it looked more from the official body.


----------



## aksiiita06

Need Help!!!
I am clueless. 
Made 5 PTE attempts. 
1. 21 Nov 2017 ( L 70, R 77, S 85, W 68) --> Chopra Center
2. 17 Oct 2018 ( L 47, R 63, S 69, W 56) --> Chopra Center
3. 27 Oct 2018 (L 87, R 77, S 81, W 84) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in R 
4. 16 Nov 2018 (L 79, R 84, S 85, W 78) --> Pearson center, missed by 1 marks in W 
5. 22 Nov 2018 (L 83, R 77,S 76,W 85) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in S & R 

Can anyone tell me, where am I missing. What should I do next? What exactly is hurting my score here. Where should I practice. I am just clueless, and exhausted.


----------



## nitinsy

aksiiita06 said:


> Need Help!!!
> I am clueless.
> Made 5 PTE attempts.
> 1. 21 Nov 2017 ( L 70, R 77, S 85, W 68) --> Chopra Center
> 2. 17 Oct 2018 ( L 47, R 63, S 69, W 56) --> Chopra Center
> 3. 27 Oct 2018 (L 87, R 77, S 81, W 84) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in R
> 4. 16 Nov 2018 (L 79, R 84, S 85, W 78) --> Pearson center, missed by 1 marks in W
> 5. 22 Nov 2018 (L 83, R 77,S 76,W 85) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in S & R
> 
> Can anyone tell me, where am I missing. What should I do next? What exactly is hurting my score here. Where should I practice. I am just clueless, and exhausted.


Post full score card including enabling skills.


----------



## Jerrylcy

bvpraveen said:


> There are only two centers. I'm taking my test on Dec 1st week at "PEARSON PROFESSIONAL CENTERS". The only reason I chose this instead of the other was it looked more from the official body.


Hi bvpraveen, thanks for the reply. I read in this thread that another bro from Singapore took his test recently, presumably in Singapore, had experienced disruption during his test, which center is that?


----------



## aksiiita06

nitinsy said:


> Post full score card including enabling skills.


1. 21 Nov 2017 ( L 70, R 77, S 85, W 68) --> Chopra Center - Bad Center.
2. 17 Oct 2018 ( L 47, R 63, S 69, W 56) --> Chopra Center - Bad Center.
3. 27 Oct 2018 (81)(L 87, R 77, S 81, W 84) (G 75, OF 79, P 74, S 76, V 76, W65) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in R 
4. 16 Nov 2018 (83)(L 79, R 84, S 85, W 78) (G 64, OF 90, P64, S 47, V 81, W 78) --> Pearson center, missed by 1 marks in W 
5. 22 Nov 2018 (82) (L 83, R 77,S 76,W 85) (G 63, OF 90, P 61, S 66, V 82, W90)--> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in S & R 

Thank You for quick reply sir.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

majjji said:


> Hello,
> 
> How're you farrukh. If I am not mistaken, you are the same person who commented on PTE test center in Pakistan thread initially and this was 7 to 8 months back. I just want to know that are you still preparing for PTE exam? If yes, then what is your target score and why are you taking long to sit in the exam as there had been 7 to 8 months gap since you initially sat in your first PTE exam? I just read your comment and immediately recalled that you are one of the few guys in that thread who gave me their views on PTE exam centers in Dubai when I was making up my mind whether or not to site in PTE exam in Dubai. If you don't mind, do let me know. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hi Majjjji, I'm fine. I gave the test in March targeting for 79+, but scored 75+ in all modules. I applied for state nomination in Queensland and for that I had to get NER & RPEQ license in order get nomination. NER requires 5 years of experience and that is why it took 6 months for completing 5 years of experience and NER documentation. However, when I got NER, Queensland removed my occupation. Thus, I wasted money and time on this. Now I am preparing again and going to appear on 9th Dec in Dubai.


----------



## nimit.s

Please post the details of the recent essays in this thread.
It will help other members a lot.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ving-australia/1467884-pte-recent-essays.html

Thanks


----------



## nimit.s

Could you please share the list of essays which came in your exam ?

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ving-australia/1467884-pte-recent-essays.html


----------



## nimit.s

Could you please share the list of essays which came in your exam ?

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-essays.html


----------



## bvpraveen

Jerrylcy said:


> Hi bvpraveen, thanks for the reply. I read in this thread that another bro from Singapore took his test recently, presumably in Singapore, had experienced disruption during his test, which center is that?


Sorry, buddy. I don't know. 

I can share my experience in this thread once I'm done with my exam.


----------



## nitinsy

aksiiita06 said:


> 1. 21 Nov 2017 ( L 70, R 77, S 85, W 68) --> Chopra Center - Bad Center.
> 2. 17 Oct 2018 ( L 47, R 63, S 69, W 56) --> Chopra Center - Bad Center.
> 3. 27 Oct 2018 (81)(L 87, R 77, S 81, W 84) (G 75, OF 79, P 74, S 76, V 76, W65) --> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in R
> 4. 16 Nov 2018 (83)(L 79, R 84, S 85, W 78) (G 64, OF 90, P64, S 47, V 81, W 78) --> Pearson center, missed by 1 marks in W
> 5. 22 Nov 2018 (82) (L 83, R 77,S 76,W 85) (G 63, OF 90, P 61, S 66, V 82, W90)--> Pearson Center, missed by 2 marks in S & R
> 
> Thank You for quick reply sir.


1. Your writing was poor earlier and that has proved - thats good.
2. Spelling & Grammar need a lot of improvement. Suggest writing offline essays and re-phrasing random paras (find on internet/youtube) and evaluate using MS Word. Get to 100% accuracy in MS Word and you will do great in actual test.
3. Pronunciation - your oral fluency score is good, but pronunciation is bad. Do you have strong accent? If not, then it could be just your way of reading/speaking during the test. I would suggest two things: 1) make sure your microphone is set right during test - above nose level, 2) go through this video (



) to understand the level of speaking you need to have to ace the exam.
4. Try boosting your vocabulary score by including more unique words in your writing. In our normal speech, we need to reuse a lot of words across sentences. Although it works well in practice it doesn't rate well in vocabulary testing.

Lastly, I suggest you take mock tests instead of taking real exam until you improve. Will save you $$$ - 3 tests for $80.

BTW, I took the test at Chopras Bangalore. Liked the center and taking the test at 12pm slot worked for me. Less no. of people = low noise.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi ,

Does anyone know whether PTE deducts marks in writing tasks due to unnecessary or extra spaces/ blanks?

Ex: 
However<space>,.......
Red,<space>,Blue,<space> and Yellow ....


----------



## coollucky

Hi Folks,

I am really worried as I appeared for PTE exam on 17th Nov and still waiting for the results. Its been 5 working days now and the exam status is still showing as “Delivery Successful”. There is no change in the status in last 6 days. 

I have also not received any communication from Pearson whatsoever. I didn’t face any technical issue during exam and it went smoothly. 

Has anybody faced such situation. I don't know what to do now. In my first attempt I had received the result within 5 hours..and now its 5 working days!!

Kindly suggest what to do in such a situation.

cheers


----------



## aksiiita06

nitinsy said:


> 1. Your writing was poor earlier and that has proved - thats good.
> 2. Spelling & Grammar need a lot of improvement. Suggest writing offline essays and re-phrasing random paras (find on internet/youtube) and evaluate using MS Word. Get to 100% accuracy in MS Word and you will do great in actual test.
> 3. Pronunciation - your oral fluency score is good, but pronunciation is bad. Do you have strong accent? If not, then it could be just your way of reading/speaking during the test. I would suggest two things: 1) make sure your microphone is set right during test - above nose level, 2) go through this video to understand the level of speaking you need to have to ace the exam.
> 4. Try boosting your vocabulary score by including more unique words in your writing. In our normal speech, we need to reuse a lot of words across sentences. Although it works well in practice it doesn't rate well in vocabulary testing.
> 
> Lastly, I suggest you take mock tests instead of taking real exam until you improve. Will save you $$$ - 3 tests for $80.
> 
> BTW, I took the test at Chopras Bangalore. Liked the center and taking the test at 12pm slot worked for me. Less no. of people = low noise.


Thank You. 
1. Can you suggest which site to refer for practice? I followed E2L for tips. Ptestudy for practice. An Android App for cellphone based practice already.
2. I have already taken mock test from PTEAcademic. They were useless for me. 
3. Chopra was way too noisy for me.
4. I am more worried why my reading score constantly remains stuck at 77. What can I do to improve that? I have exhausted the practice material available on the internet.

Can you suggest the recommended site for tips and practice please.


----------



## nitinsy

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Does anyone know whether PTE deducts marks in writing tasks due to unnecessary or extra spaces/ blanks?
> 
> Ex:
> However<space>,.......
> Red,<space>,Blue,<space> and Yellow ....


Can't say for sure but using my experience:
1. However<space>, - this should be ok
2. Red,<space>,Blue,<space> and Yellow .... - if you remove space you will end up with 2 commas that will be wrong punctuation. Similarly, "Blue, and" is also wrong - no need of comma before "and"


----------



## nitinsy

aksiiita06 said:


> Thank You.
> 1. Can you suggest which site to refer for practice? I followed E2L for tips. Ptestudy for practice. An Android App for cellphone based practice already.
> 2. I have already taken mock test from PTEAcademic. They were useless for me.
> 3. Chopra was way too noisy for me.
> 4. I am more worried why my reading score constantly remains stuck at 77. What can I do to improve that? I have exhausted the practice material available on the internet.
> 
> Can you suggest the recommended site for tips and practice please.


Practice/mock tests will not help in improving your skills. They can only be used to evaluate where you stand and focus on your efforts on areas of weakness. 

I took mock tests before actual test and scored very well on last one (all scores posted earlier)

I already mentioned what you need to do. Once you have fixed your enabling skills then the only reason you can get low scores in main sections would be because of wrong answers.

Given your scores, I think if you fix your enabling scores you will get 79+ easily.

Although E2L is good, some of the stuff didn't work for me. They stress on pronunciation, pausing and intonation in read aloud. When I did that, I got low scores. Then I saw the video I posted earlier. I followed the same speed and manner of reading, finally hitting 90 in reading. Please carefully go through that video.


----------



## aksiiita06

nitinsy said:


> Practice/mock tests will not help in improving your skills. They can only be used to evaluate where you stand and focus on your efforts on areas of weakness.
> 
> I took mock tests before actual test and scored very well on last one (all scores posted earlier)
> 
> I already mentioned what you need to do. Once you have fixed your enabling skills then the only reason you can get low scores in main sections would be because of wrong answers.
> 
> Given your scores, I think if you fix your enabling scores you will get 79+ easily.
> 
> Although E2L is good, some of the stuff didn't work for me. They stress on pronunciation, pausing and intonation in read aloud. When I did that, I got low scores. Then I saw the video I posted earlier. I followed the same speed and manner of reading, finally hitting 90 in reading. Please carefully go through that video.


Thank You Sir. 
So it is my enabling skills which is ****ing me up from last 3 times. Because, yeah I was giving right answers to all those questions. I remember it very well.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi team,

Is there anything wrong if we write passive voice sentences in "summarize spoken test" ?
Ex:
He suggested that money should be considered as a series of a chain which flows between people.


----------



## Jerrylcy

Bros and experts, I just took the official Mock Test A on practicepte.com and my results are:










Which are the areas that I should work on to ensure my Reading and Writing are above 79 in the actual test? My Enabling Skills are all 90, so I'm not quite sure in which areas I'm lagging. Thanks guys.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Team,

I have a question regarding the format of "Summarize spoken test". E2Language teach us to use below format to answer the question.

This speaker was discussing....
He/She mentioned ...
Firstly,He/She discussed || talked about || mentioned || highlighted || suggested 

However, I found another youtube training which suggests using a different approach. 






I am bit confused which format I should refer now. Can you please kindly help?


----------



## outspoken

bobbyfz said:


> I've gone through this thread out of curiosity, and noticed that no one has mentioned some key techniques for the actual test day, that is used to increase your score in PTE or any other test.
> 
> These are the techniques I employed on the test day, and some other exercises I had done much earlier, to get perfect score 90/90/90/90 in PTE on first attempt, even though on any normal day I won't be able to cross 75 in all sections.
> 
> 1. Please take a course in speed reading. This is crucial to give you more time to think and answer questions. Reading questions slowly is an expensive waste of time, leading you to hurry up and get confused and make mistakes. This applies to any test, and I started using this when I was in school
> 2. On the day of exam, do not think of PTE test at all. Imagine, or write down if you have time, your achievements in life (you won a race, won a competition, got a promotion, etc.). This build confidence, which will give you a temporary boost in IQ for a few hours. That is enough time to cover the test. It will help you think better, and stay calm.
> 3. Eat few spoons of glucose an hour before the test. The resulting glucose rush in the blood will hit the brain and also boost iq a little bit for 2-3 hours. Effect is same as the previous point.
> 
> There are other techniques I used, tailored to my needs, but those are more elaborate. I know lot of people recommend E2language, and I recommend them too, but in the last week of my preparation when i was struggling to cross 80 in practice tests, I ditched their techniques and built techniques that would work for me, considering my personal strength and weakness. There is no generic technique that works for all. if you want high score it has to be ultra personalized. Anyway that will take a lot more than than a quick post, so not going in to details.
> 
> hope this helps a bit for people who need just a few more points to hit their target.


Do you happen to know any scientific theories that proves or states glucose intake increases IQ ? Or is this a thing you heard about from someone ?


----------



## outspoken

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have a question regarding the format of "Summarize spoken test". E2Language teach us to use below format to answer the question.
> 
> This speaker was discussing....
> He/She mentioned ...
> Firstly,He/She discussed || talked about || mentioned || highlighted || suggested
> 
> However, I found another youtube training which suggests using a different approach.
> 
> PTE Summarize Spoken Text Practice Questions with Answers and Explanations - PTE Listening Test - YouTube
> 
> I am bit confused which format I should refer now. Can you please kindly help?


For Summarize spoken text, you should take maximum notes without losing attention about the overall idea of what the speaker is discussing. The key is to take notes like you are cheating the lecturer. He shouldn't know you are taking notes in his class. You should actually really listen and understand what he is saying. 
Right after the lecture stops, scribble everything in your memory (mostly the last part of the speech) to the notepad or to the textbox. My personal preference is typing over writing.
This section is scored almost like Write Essay. So your grammar, vocab, and especially Form is imp.
To maintain the form of the summary, you should write the topic as the first line, then develop the idea in subsequent sentences with maintaining proper connections and all.
Please note that the without content you cannot get any marks. For the content, you should include maximum ideas and keywords in the summary.

Now it is upon you to decide what format of writing better suits you. The format you suggested easily eats up 10-12 word of the summary. You may miss some imp points for the sake of it too. Here's my sample summary from the first audio from the youtube link you provided.

"The speaker was discussing the dynamic quality of money. He pointed out that 97% of the money in Britain and other countries like Germany are not in the form of notes, coins or gold; rather, a vast majority of money is in the forms of claims which are mediated by plastic cards. Finally, he concluded that, in abstract terms, money can be viewed as a series of claims that moves between people in a more dynamic fashion."

"There is a dynamic quality of money. When we think about money, we normally picture it in the forms of notes, coins or gold. However, the vast majority, in fact, 97% of Britain's money, is in the forms of claims which are mediated by plastic cards. Money can be viewed in abstract terms as a series of claims which moves between people with a dynamic nature."

There is no right format to this. Chose anyone that suits you which can score high marks according to the scoring criteria. Remember that content and form is important. And I don't have to emphasize much on grammar, vocab, and spelling, which you know is imp as well all over in the exam.


----------



## mahnoor101

vineethelias said:


> For Summarize spoken text, you should take maximum notes without losing attention about the overall idea of what the speaker is discussing. The key is to take notes like you are cheating the lecturer. He shouldn't know you are taking notes in his class. You should actually really listen and understand what he is saying.
> Right after the lecture stops, scribble everything in your memory (mostly the last part of the speech) to the notepad or to the textbox. My personal preference is typing over writing.
> This section is scored almost like Write Essay. So your grammar, vocab, and especially Form is imp.
> To maintain the form of the summary, you should write the topic as the first line, then develop the idea in subsequent sentences with maintaining proper connections and all.
> Please note that the without content you cannot get any marks. For the content, you should include maximum ideas and keywords in the summary.
> 
> Now it is upon you to decide what format of writing better suits you. The format you suggested easily eats up 10-12 word of the summary. You may miss some imp points for the sake of it too. Here's my sample summary from the first audio from the youtube link you provided.
> 
> "The speaker was discussing the dynamic quality of money. He pointed out that 97% of the money in Britain and other countries like Germany are not in the form of notes, coins or gold; rather, a vast majority of money is in the forms of claims which are mediated by plastic cards. Finally, he concluded that, in abstract terms, money can be viewed as a series of claims that moves between people in a more dynamic fashion."
> 
> "There is a dynamic quality of money. When we think about money, we normally picture it in the forms of notes, coins or gold. However, the vast majority, in fact, 97% of Britain's money, is in the forms of claims which are mediated by plastic cards. Money can be viewed in abstract terms as a series of claims which moves between people with a dynamic nature."
> 
> There is no right format to this. Chose anyone that suits you which can score high marks according to the scoring criteria. Remember that content and form is important. And I don't have to emphasize much on grammar, vocab, and spelling, which you know is imp as well all over in the exam.


I used the E2 language technique in Summarize Spoken Text but It did not worked for me in the Mock Tests.


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Members from which section the enabling grammer score is calculated in PTE?
P.s I heard that Essay, summarize written & spoken text contributes to the grammer score?


----------



## Robin_Hood

vineethelias said:


> For Summarize spoken text, you should take maximum notes without losing attention about the overall idea of what the speaker is discussing. The key is to take notes like you are cheating the lecturer. He shouldn't know you are taking notes in his class. You should actually really listen and understand what he is saying.
> Right after the lecture stops, scribble everything in your memory (mostly the last part of the speech) to the notepad or to the textbox. My personal preference is typing over writing.
> This section is scored almost like Write Essay. So your grammar, vocab, and especially Form is imp.
> To maintain the form of the summary, you should write the topic as the first line, then develop the idea in subsequent sentences with maintaining proper connections and all.
> Please note that the without content you cannot get any marks. For the content, you should include maximum ideas and keywords in the summary.
> 
> Now it is upon you to decide what format of writing better suits you. The format you suggested easily eats up 10-12 word of the summary. You may miss some imp points for the sake of it too. Here's my sample summary from the first audio from the youtube link you provided.
> 
> "The speaker was discussing the dynamic quality of money. He pointed out that 97% of the money in Britain and other countries like Germany are not in the form of notes, coins or gold; rather, a vast majority of money is in the forms of claims which are mediated by plastic cards. Finally, he concluded that, in abstract terms, money can be viewed as a series of claims that moves between people in a more dynamic fashion."
> 
> "There is a dynamic quality of money. When we think about money, we normally picture it in the forms of notes, coins or gold. However, the vast majority, in fact, 97% of Britain's money, is in the forms of claims which are mediated by plastic cards. Money can be viewed in abstract terms as a series of claims which moves between people with a dynamic nature."
> 
> There is no right format to this. Chose anyone that suits you which can score high marks according to the scoring criteria. Remember that content and form is important. And I don't have to emphasize much on grammar, vocab, and spelling, which you know is imp as well all over in the exam.


Thanks vineethelias ..Can we use passive voice ? better to avoid right ?


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members from which section the enabling grammer score is calculated in PTE?
> P.s I heard that Essay, summarize written & spoken text contributes to the grammer score?


Check PTE score guide. Any question type that contributes to writing will be evaluated on grammar as well.


----------



## bdair

Congratulation, can you advise how you get this result and please if you use template can you share I feel lost, please advise


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> I used the E2 language technique in Summarize Spoken Text but It did not worked for me in the Mock Tests.


Please search my posts in this thread. I had written about SST and SWT earlier and what worked for me in the exam.


----------



## majjji

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi Majjjji, I'm fine. I gave the test in March targeting for 79+, but scored 75+ in all modules. I applied for state nomination in Queensland and for that I had to get NER & RPEQ license in order get nomination. NER requires 5 years of experience and that is why it took 6 months for completing 5 years of experience and NER documentation. However, when I got NER, Queensland removed my occupation. Thus, I wasted money and time on this. Now I am preparing again and going to appear on 9th Dec in Dubai.


I see. What's your occupation by the way? And good luck for your PTE exam. I hope you'll ceack this time. Just be confident and you'll do it 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpraveen

Hey Nitinsy, 

I'd taken official mock test B today and I have attached the result in this post. Below are my observations; do you concur?

Overall score: 73

1. Although speaking score is good, need to improve pronunciation especially in Describe Image and Retell Lecture. 

2. Need to improve the spelling. (I know the reason, as this time I didn't have enough time to check.)

3. Reading and Writing are both not at satisfactory level. I'm guessing the reason is Read & Write type, which I should have screwed up. 

4. Grammar. Not sure why it went this low although I'm making good efforts in learning grammar. Maybe should keep an open eye on all writing tasks. 

Could you also please share your overall feedback about the areas of improvement.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nitinsy

bvpraveen said:


> Hey Nitinsy,
> 
> I'd taken official mock test B today and I have attached the result in this post. Below are my observations; do you concur?
> 
> Overall score: 73
> 
> 1. Although speaking score is good, need to improve pronunciation especially in Describe Image and Retell Lecture.
> 
> 2. Need to improve the spelling. (I know the reason, as this time I didn't have enough time to check.)
> 
> 3. Reading and Writing are both not at satisfactory level. I'm guessing the reason is Read & Write type, which I should have screwed up.
> 
> 4. Grammar. Not sure why it went this low although I'm making good efforts in learning grammar. Maybe should keep an open eye on all writing tasks.
> 
> Could you also please share your overall feedback about the areas of improvement.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Overall I think your enabling skills of grammar, pronunciation and spelling had a bad effect on all scores.

1. Writing: Since your written discourse and vocabulary are great, I think you got low score here only because of grammar and spelling. In writing, it is important to time yourself and ensure you have enough time to review grammar, spelling, punctuation and capitalization at the end.
2. Speaking: Fixing pronunciation will boost this further. For pronunciation, suggest using google speech demo (https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html) and ensure 90% of the words are recognized. Since oral fluency is good, I suspect you stammered, paused or repeated words in describe image, repeat sentence and retell lecture. Were there any complex words in Read aloud? If yes, those could pull down your pronunciation and reading score.
3. Reading: Did you finish the section completely in time? If yes, then some of your answers were wrong. Check all sections in score guide to see which affect reading. In addition, read aloud also has effect on this score.
4. Listening: Fixing speaking sections will take care of this score as well.

In mock tests, make sure the volume level (green bar shown next to question) while recording reaches half or more easily while you speak. If not, your speaking scores will be affected.


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Nitinsy,

In my mock test I scored 90 in every section except Listening, which was 82 can you please tell me what could be the problem. Which area should I improve? Thanks.

P.s All the enabling scores are 90 except Grammer 78 and Written Discourse 79.


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Nitinsy,
> 
> In my mock test I scored 90 in every section except Listening, which was 82 can you please tell me what could be the problem. Which area should I improve? Thanks.
> 
> P.s All the enabling scores are 90 except Grammer 78 and Written Discourse 79.


You probably got some answers wrong in Listening section.


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> You probably got some answers wrong in Listening section.


May be the Multiple and single choices apart from that everything was perfect in Listening. Is the Summarize written text the culprit here in my case?


----------



## 0007

Hi all, I missed about 6 words out 11 words in the last WFD I was given. Does this mean I will not get 79+ anymore? I have seen huge emphasis made about WFD.


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> May be the Multiple and single choices apart from that everything was perfect in Listening. Is the Summarize written text the culprit here in my case?


SWT doesn't impact Listening. Did you mean SST? Then yes, it can impact listening and it might have because this question ranks for both Listening and Writing. Since you have got less in grammar and written discourse, it could be SST.


----------



## nitinsy

0007 said:


> Hi all, I missed about 6 words out 11 words in the last WFD I was given. Does this mean I will not get 79+ anymore? I have seen huge emphasis made about WFD.


If it is just one question, then doesn't impact much.


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> SWT doesn't impact Listening. Did you mean SST? Then yes, it can impact listening and it might have because this question ranks for both Listening and Writing. Since you have got less in grammar and written discourse, it could be SST.


Yeah Sorry I was infact talking about SST. But I mentioned all the key points from the SST lecture and even my writing score is 90. I hope it will not be an issue in the real exam.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

majjji said:


> I see. What's your occupation by the way? And good luck for your PTE exam. I hope you'll ceack this time. Just be confident and you'll do it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


My occupation is Electrical Engineer (233311). I hope I will get the score.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Nitinsy,
> 
> In my mock test I scored 90 in every section except Listening, which was 82 can you please tell me what could be the problem. Which area should I improve? Thanks.
> 
> P.s All the enabling scores are 90 except Grammer 78 and Written Discourse 79.



Can you share your strategies and the materials that you used to practice as I've test in Dec.


----------



## nitinsy

farrukh.rashid said:


> Can you share your strategies and the materials that you used to practice as I've test in Dec.


Please search my posts in this thread. I have already posted my method, tips and exam experience. If you still have questions, post here and I will reply


----------



## bvpraveen

nitinsy said:


> Overall I think your enabling skills of grammar, pronunciation and spelling had a bad effect on all scores.
> 
> 1. Writing: Since your written discourse and vocabulary are great, I think you got low score here only because of grammar and spelling. In writing, it is important to time yourself and ensure you have enough time to review grammar, spelling, punctuation and capitalization at the end.
> 2. Speaking: Fixing pronunciation will boost this further. For pronunciation, suggest using google speech demo (https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/demos/speech.html) and ensure 90% of the words are recognized. Since oral fluency is good, I suspect you stammered, paused or repeated words in describe image, repeat sentence and retell lecture. Were there any complex words in Read aloud? If yes, those could pull down your pronunciation and reading score.
> 3. Reading: Did you finish the section completely in time? If yes, then some of your answers were wrong. Check all sections in score guide to see which affect reading. In addition, read aloud also has effect on this score.
> 4. Listening: Fixing speaking sections will take care of this score as well.
> 
> In mock tests, make sure the volume level (green bar shown next to question) while recording reaches half or more easily while you speak. If not, your speaking scores will be affected.


Hey buddy, 

First of all, thanks for taking your time and replying with the details. 

1. I agree about writing. I didn't time it well. Although mistake is on my part, I would like to blame the system a bit - how hard it is for them to give an individual timer for the essay section? 

2. Regarding speaking, I did this section and especially Read Aloud well. After all, both the mind and body are fresh and at full swing! I did stammer couple of times during Describe Image and Retell Lecture. I will work on it. 

3. Reading. Oh man, not again. Among all sections, I find this hard. Not because of the method or anything, but because I'm totally tired when this section starts. My eyes pains so bad, that I'm hardly able to concentrate. I don't know whether my environment (closed meeting room in the office with little AC on weekend) is causing this or anything else. This has been the case on previous mock as well. I literally wait for the 10min break to kick start. Any tips?

4. I did go over 2-3secs overtime on the reading and writing section. I expected the system to autosave and move to the next item. But instead, it just remained. Not sure whether this had an effect on scores. How it is in real exam? Does it autosave and move on?

5. Okay, I find it silly to ask, but nevertheless its better to feel ashamed than sorry later. What exactly can be done during the 10 mins break? I hope getting to the restoom is obvious (?). Water will be available throughout the exam or provided only during the break? Most of the resources on the internet just mention 10mins break will be provided, but hardly get into the details.


----------



## nitinsy

bvpraveen said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> First of all, thanks for taking your time and replying with the details.
> 
> 1. I agree about writing. I didn't time it well. Although mistake is on my part, I would like to blame the system a bit - how hard it is for them to give an individual timer for the essay section?
> 
> 2. Regarding speaking, I did this section and especially Read Aloud well. After all, both the mind and body are fresh and at full swing! I did stammer couple of times during Describe Image and Retell Lecture. I will work on it.
> 
> 3. Reading. Oh man, not again. Among all sections, I find this hard. Not because of the method or anything, but because I'm totally tired when this section starts. My eyes pains so bad, that I'm hardly able to concentrate. I don't know whether my environment (closed meeting room in the office with little AC on weekend) is causing this or anything else. This has been the case on previous mock as well. I literally wait for the 10min break to kick start. Any tips?
> 
> 4. I did go over 2-3secs overtime on the reading and writing section. I expected the system to autosave and move to the next item. But instead, it just remained. Not sure whether this had an effect on scores. How it is in real exam? Does it autosave and move on?
> 
> 5. Okay, I find it silly to ask, but nevertheless its better to feel ashamed than sorry later. What exactly can be done during the 10 mins break? I hope getting to the restoom is obvious (?). Water will be available throughout the exam or provided only during the break? Most of the resources on the internet just mention 10mins break will be provided, but hardly get into the details.


1. In real exam, all timed sections will have individual timer in exam. At the end of the timer, you will be prompted to move to next section and you won't have choice to edit the answer anymore.
2. Wear reasonably warm clothing to counter AC effects. Have a good dose of strong coffee (mysore coffee) before exam and drink 200-300ml water. Just enough to not feel thirsty and not too much that you have go peeing during exam. Do all that before exam. Alternatively you can have red bull for extra boost of energy 
3. In 10 minute break you get to go out of the exam room. It requires palm scan - in and out. You can drink water at that time if needed. I skipped all of that and instead just sat in my chair for 5 minutes taking deep breathes and relaxing my mind. More oxygen to the brain is good and you feel fresh.
4. In actual exam, after completing timer all answers are auto-saved and you are prompted to move to the next section. You can see the timer in the real exam which is a plus.
5. Also note, you are not allowed to carry anything inside the exam room. You will be provided a locker to keep your stuff and only the locker key can be taken with you.
6. It is important to complete all sections, if you miss any due to time then you will not be able to score well.


----------



## bvpraveen

nitinsy said:


> 1. In real exam, all timed sections will have individual timer in exam. At the end of the timer, you will be prompted to move to next section and you won't have choice to edit the answer anymore.
> 2. Wear reasonably warm clothing to counter AC effects. Have a good dose of strong coffee (mysore coffee) before exam and drink 200-300ml water. Just enough to not feel thirsty and not too much that you have go peeing during exam. Do all that before exam. Alternatively you can have red bull for extra boost of energy
> 3. In 10 minute break you get to go out of the exam room. It requires palm scan - in and out. You can drink water at that time if needed. I skipped all of that and instead just sat in my chair for 5 minutes taking deep breathes and relaxing my mind. More oxygen to the brain is good and you feel fresh.
> 4. In actual exam, after completing timer all answers are auto-saved and you are prompted to move to the next section. You can see the timer in the real exam which is a plus.
> 5. Also note, you are not allowed to carry anything inside the exam room. You will be provided a locker to keep your stuff and only the locker key can be taken with you.
> 6. It is important to complete all sections, if you miss any due to time then you will not be able to score well.


Thanks for the clarifications and additional details. I've made note of the important points.


----------



## nkrdwh

coollucky said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am really worried as I appeared for PTE exam on 17th Nov and still waiting for the results. Its been 5 working days now and the exam status is still showing as “Delivery Successful”. There is no change in the status in last 6 days.
> 
> I have also not received any communication from Pearson whatsoever. I didn’t face any technical issue during exam and it went smoothly.
> 
> Has anybody faced such situation. I don't know what to do now. In my first attempt I had received the result within 5 hours..and now its 5 working days!!
> 
> Kindly suggest what to do in such a situation.
> 
> cheers


I am also in the same boat, my exam was on 17th Nov but still haven't received my results. I am planning to call PTE tomorrow to find out.

Did you get your results, please?


----------



## bobbyfz

kumarmkumar666 said:


> You are unique in approach and style, while many search solutions outside, you did your introspection and found your own solution, Congrats.
> 
> Your brilliance is radiating in your choice of words, and statements written by you.
> 
> By the way,I am also trying to attempt first time. I am less confident in reading than other language skills.
> 
> Can you recommend a classroom based reading institute or online classroom training tailored to my need? I am at 70 points level.
> 
> I am in the US.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I cannot recommend any classroom based reading training, as I find group classes pointless. The best way to improve is to read more, and I strongly recommend doing speed reading courses. Maybe you can find a book at your local library for speed reading. I barely read 30% of the words in the reading exercises, as most words in a sentence are pronouns, and reading key words is enough to understand what you are reading. I also take notes in shortcuts. 
In terms of general techniques, I found approaches by Navjot Brar were what worked the best for me (search youtube). Always try 2-3 or more approaches and see what suits you best, then practice that approach in depth.


----------



## outspoken

bobbyfz said:


> Hi,
> I cannot recommend any classroom based reading training, as I find group classes pointless. The best way to improve is to read more, and I strongly recommend doing speed reading courses. Maybe you can find a book at your local library for speed reading. I barely read 30% of the words in the reading exercises, as most words in a sentence are pronouns, and reading key words is enough to understand what you are reading. I also take notes in shortcuts.
> In terms of general techniques, I found approaches by Navjot Brar were what worked the best for me (search youtube). Always try 2-3 or more approaches and see what suits you best, then practice that approach in depth.


I too second your way of thinking. I am also combining multiple methods from different people and working on a structure. Navjot's is one of them.
E2language videos are all good and give you an understanding of what the exam really about. But they won't discuss any special methods because are an official partner of Pearson. So we need to spread our wings and find that content which better suits us. It might be different for each of us. It depends on how good are you at the language. 
If speaking and writing is not your forte, you require templates/structures for Describe image, retell lecture, SWT(not a template,but study methods from different people) , SST and write essay.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coollucky

nkrdwh said:


> I am also in the same boat, my exam was on 17th Nov but still haven't received my results. I am planning to call PTE tomorrow to find out.
> 
> Did you get your results, please?


Hi nkrdwh,

No, I haven't received my results yet and the status is also unchanged. I am really wondering what is wrong with my examination. 

Secondly there is no communication at all from Pearson regarding the delay and any reason behind the same. I am surprised at the level of non-professionalism from Pearson. I just called them an hour back and the customer care executive was unable to provide any answers. She has asked me to wait for 4 more days  Really clueless now.

Can you please tell me what is showing in your exam status field and has it changed during last week?


----------



## nkrdwh

coollucky said:


> Hi nkrdwh,
> 
> No, I haven't received my results yet and the status is also unchanged. I am really wondering what is wrong with my examination.
> 
> Secondly there is no communication at all from Pearson regarding the delay and any reason behind the same. I am surprised at the level of non-professionalism from Pearson. I just called them an hour back and the customer care executive was unable to provide any answers. She has asked me to wait for 4 more days  Really clueless now.
> 
> Can you please tell me what is showing in your exam status field and has it changed during last week?


The sad part for me is that there is no entry at all about my recent exam under "View Course Reports". All I am seeing there are my previous exam results. Since it's a night for me here, I will call them in the morning and find out if they have an update.

Will keep you posted. Hopefully, you will get your results by the end of the day.


----------



## coollucky

nkrdwh said:


> The sad part for me is that there is no entry at all about my recent exam under "View Course Reports". All I am seeing there are my previous exam results. Since it's a night for me here, I will call them in the morning and find out if they have an update.
> 
> Will keep you posted. Hopefully, you will get your results by the end of the day.


Exactly the same with me. There is no entry about this exam under view course report section. And under Exam History, its showing as Delivery Successful since day one. 
Can you please tell me what is there inside your Exam History section, and if there was any change in that during last week.


----------



## nkrdwh

coollucky said:


> Exactly the same with me. There is no entry about this exam under view course report section. And under Exam History, its showing as Delivery Successful since day one.
> Can you please tell me what is there inside your Exam History section, and if there was any change in that during last week.


For me it's just TAKEN and it hasn't changed at all. Also, the status under the Exam History is Taken for all the previous ones including the latest as well.


----------



## coollucky

nkrdwh said:


> For me it's just TAKEN and it hasn't changed at all. Also, the status under the Exam History is Taken for all the previous ones including the latest as well.


Okay..I think Taken status still sounds better than Delivery Successful  ..Dont know what delivery was successful and to whom!!..

Anyway..lets hope for the best..will keep you posted buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0007

Same thing with me - I took the exam on the 23rd. I can only see delivery successful. They may be experiencing overload as many people have been taking the exams recently.



coollucky said:


> Okay..I think Taken status still sounds better than Delivery Successful  ..Dont know what delivery was successful and to whom!!..
> 
> Anyway..lets hope for the best..will keep you posted buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Nitinsy,

I have my PTE exam in a couple of days. I wanted to ask about two things:

1. Where should I position the mic?

2. If I use simple tenses along with most of the key points from the lecture in SST will I be able to score full marks in that section? 

Thanks.


----------



## aksiiita06

0007 said:


> Same thing with me - I took the exam on the 23rd. I can only see delivery successful. They may be experiencing overload as many people have been taking the exams recently.


Exams taken over weekend has its results delivered by wednesday. 
Exams taken over weekdays, has its results delivered in next 12 hours itself. You gave exam over weekend, so sit tight till wednesday.


----------



## coollucky

aksiiita06 said:


> Exams taken over weekend has its results delivered by wednesday.
> Exams taken over weekdays, has its results delivered in next 12 hours itself. You gave exam over weekend, so sit tight till wednesday.


Its not like that..My first PTE attempt was on 20th Oct (Sat). I cam out of the exam room at 3 PM and my result was out at 8.30 PM (Withing 6 hours).

I was so impressed. But now after my second attempt, I am waiting for more than 8 days now (6 working days).


----------



## mahnoor101

I have my PTE exam in a couple of days. I wanted to ask about two things:

1. Where should I position the mic?

2. If I use simple tenses along with most of the key points from the lecture in SST will I be able to score full marks in that section? 

Thanks.


----------



## mahnoor101

I have my PTE exam in a couple of days. I wanted to ask about two things:

1. Where should I position the mic?

2. If I use simple tenses along with most of the key points from the lecture in SST will I be able to score full marks in that section? 

Thanks.


----------



## vinay_1187

Place MIC as per your face only, as you will be given plenty of time to check the sound quality. For SST follow Jay template from E2language


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Nitinsy,
> 
> I have my PTE exam in a couple of days. I wanted to ask about two things:
> 
> 1. Where should I position the mic?
> 
> 2. If I use simple tenses along with most of the key points from the lecture in SST will I be able to score full marks in that section?
> 
> Thanks.


1. In my headset there was no option to adjust microphone distance from your mouth -away or near. I could only move it up and down. I kept it at just above nose level. Basically keep your finger horizontally flat below nose and align mic to touch top of your finger.
2. Yes, simple sentences are fine. Try to follow order of sentences. For ex: "This lecture was about xxxxx and yyyyy". The write one sentence combining first 2-3 sentences from the lecture. Then another sentence with 2-3 sentences that followed in lecture. Then if possible conclude with last sentence from lecture. In total, if you have 4-5 sentences you should be fine.


----------



## mahboob757

0007 said:


> Same thing with me - I took the exam on the 23rd. I can only see delivery successful. They may be experiencing overload as many people have been taking the exams recently.


I assume that Delivery status means "Delivered" results to Department of Home Affairs, as you select that in a list of questions in a page before selecting an Exam appointment date. So, logon to your account and see if you see the scores yet or not?


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> 1. In my headset there was no option to adjust microphone distance from your mouth -away or near. I could only move it up and down. I kept it at just above nose level. Basically keep your finger horizontally flat below nose and align mic to touch top of your finger.
> 2. Yes, simple sentences are fine. Try to follow order of sentences. For ex: "This lecture was about xxxxx and yyyyy". The write one sentence combining first 2-3 sentences from the lecture. Then another sentence with 2-3 sentences that followed in lecture. Then if possible conclude with last sentence from lecture. In total, if you have 4-5 sentences you should be fine.


Thanks.


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> 1. In my headset there was no option to adjust microphone distance from your mouth -away or near. I could only move it up and down. I kept it at just above nose level. Basically keep your finger horizontally flat below nose and align mic to touch top of your finger.
> 2. Yes, simple sentences are fine. Try to follow order of sentences. For ex: "This lecture was about xxxxx and yyyyy". The write one sentence combining first 2-3 sentences from the lecture. Then another sentence with 2-3 sentences that followed in lecture. Then if possible conclude with last sentence from lecture. In total, if you have 4-5 sentences you should be fine.


Is there any possibility that when attempting for the repeat sentence or Answer short answers, we usually click the next button and in doing so we might skip some? Like I did in the Mock tests I usually skipped one or two Repeat Sentence. Is it the same in the real exam as well?


----------



## yashkathuria

Hi Guys,
Because of you all i was finally able to get my desired score in PTE on my 7th attempt. You guys are doing a great job in guiding aspiring students to get their score.
MY Score report:
L 90
S 90
R 88
W 86

Thank again
Cheers!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys,
> Because of you all i was finally able to get my desired score in PTE on my 7th attempt. You guys are doing a great job in guiding aspiring students to get their score.
> MY Score report:
> L 90
> S 90
> R 88
> W 86
> 
> Thank again
> Cheers!!


7th attempt!

That is some perseverance - congratulations


----------



## bvpraveen

mahnoor101 said:


> Is there any possibility that when attempting for the repeat sentence or Answer short answers, we usually click the next button and in doing so we might skip some? Like I did in the Mock tests I usually skipped one or two Repeat Sentence. Is it the same in the real exam as well?


How is that possible? You do get a few secs before the start of each question. Unless you click Next purposefully, there is no fault on the system to skip them.


----------



## Rophi

Thanks


----------



## aksiiita06

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys,
> Because of you all i was finally able to get my desired score in PTE on my 7th attempt. You guys are doing a great job in guiding aspiring students to get their score.
> MY Score report:
> L 90
> S 90
> R 88
> W 86
> 
> Thank again
> Cheers!!


What did you do different this time. I am on my 6th Attempt this week.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys,
> Because of you all i was finally able to get my desired score in PTE on my 7th attempt. You guys are doing a great job in guiding aspiring students to get their score.
> MY Score report:
> L 90
> S 90
> R 88
> W 86
> 
> Thank again
> Cheers!!



Whoa !!! 7th Attempt !! Great man, Congrats !! I hope I get this in my 3rd attempt this time, it is so frustrating that even when you converse daily in English then also not able to clear the exam :mad2:


----------



## outspoken

Hi guys,

I have a quick question. Is the mock test content the same for everyone? Why because, I have observed that a lot of videos are on youtube with a live mock test. If I watch those and when I buy the mock tests from Pearson, am I going to get the same question set that everyone has uploaded to youtube?


----------



## mahnoor101

bvpraveen said:


> How is that possible? You do get a few secs before the start of each question. Unless you click Next purposefully, there is no fault on the system to skip them.


I accidently clicked it twice so skipped one or two questions.


----------



## samp365

vineethelias said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. Is the mock test content the same for everyone? Why because, I have observed that a lot of videos are on youtube with a live mock test. If I watch those and when I buy the mock tests from Pearson, am I going to get the same question set that everyone has uploaded to youtube?


Yes they are the same. Don't watch the videos..


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Members my exam is in a couple of days and any last tips you want to share with me, which I should keep in my mind before my exam. Thanks.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

I have a question.
For PTE, is the order of exam same like IELTS (List, Read, Write & Speak)?


----------



## bvpraveen

mahnoor101 said:


> I accidently clicked it twice so skipped one or two questions.


In that case, yes, it will get skipped and you will lose points for that item. I have taken two mock tests so far and didn't find it posing any issue w.r.t. clicks.


----------



## bvpraveen

kumarmkumar666 said:


> I have a question.
> For PTE, is the order of exam same like IELTS (List, Read, Write & Speak)?


Speaking -> Writing -> Reading -> Listening

You can refer PTE scoring guide to know the exact sequence of question types within each section as well. It's very transparent. 

https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf


----------



## aksiiita06

I am practicing Reading Mock a lot. I notice my fill in the blanks goes wrong. Around 8 to 9 fill in the blanks from drop down goes wrong. Does it reduce my prospects of securing 79+. If yes, how to freaking improve that??


----------



## bvpraveen

aksiiita06 said:


> I am practicing Reading Mock a lot. I notice my fill in the blanks goes wrong. Around 8 to 9 fill in the blanks from drop down goes wrong. Does it reduce my prospects of securing 79+. If yes, how to freaking improve that??


I hope you are referring to "Read & Write: Fill in the blanks". This is one of the important tasks for both reading and writing scores. 

Initially, I too was getting them wrong many times. It's a tricky question type. All the options are grammatically correct and have a very similar meaning. I tweaked the method I follow and its proving better. I'm taking my exam next week, let's see how it helps. You may check whether it helps you in improving. 

My method: Read the whole passage first to understand the context and what the author is implying. Now go back to each blank to make a better pick.


----------



## aksiiita06

bvpraveen said:


> I hope you are referring to "Read & Write: Fill in the blanks". This is one of the important tasks for both reading and writing scores.
> 
> Initially, I too was getting them wrong many times. It's a tricky question type. All the options are grammatically correct and have a very similar meaning. I tweaked the method I follow and its proving better. I'm taking my exam next week, let's see how it helps. You may check whether it helps you in improving.
> 
> My method: Read the whole passage first to understand the context and what the author is implying. Now go back to each blank to make a better pick.


If I do that, I will miss questions. Reading section only has 30 mins of time.


----------



## nitinsy

aksiiita06 said:


> I am practicing Reading Mock a lot. I notice my fill in the blanks goes wrong. Around 8 to 9 fill in the blanks from drop down goes wrong. Does it reduce my prospects of securing 79+. If yes, how to freaking improve that??


For fill in the blanks (select from dropdown), it is important to read previous sentence and infer the correct word based on that. For ex: this (positive|adverse) reaction to the change.... To answer this question, you need to see what is there in the previous sentence and pick the correct answer. This can be used to validate your answer as well. Sometimes reading next sentence also helps in picking the right choice.

Also, in almost all dropdown choices you will have 2-3 very obvious wrong answers, eliminate those and then substitute each choice and read the sentence. In most cases, once you read you will know which once fits best.

For fill in blanks (select from word options), read the full passage and match the blanks with words that are most obviously right. There will always be some which fit perfectly. Once that is done, you will have less words to deal with while filling remaining blanks.


----------



## bdair

*Congratulation*



yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys,
> Because of you all i was finally able to get my desired score in PTE on my 7th attempt. You guys are doing a great job in guiding aspiring students to get their score.
> MY Score report:
> L 90
> S 90
> R 88
> W 86
> 
> Thank again
> Cheers!!


Congratulation can you please share the lesson learned from those 7 attempts.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

bvpraveen said:


> Speaking -> Writing -> Reading -> Listening
> 
> You can refer PTE scoring guide to know the exact sequence of question types within each section as well. It's very transparent.
> 
> https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Score-Guide.pdf


Thanks, for the prompt response and also thanks for the Score guide.
Going to attempt first time PTE, scheduled next month.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

bdair said:


> Congratulation can you please share the lesson learned from those 7 attempts.


Cngrats, this really motivates.


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Memebers Anyone from this group appeared in the PTE exam at Dubai. Please tell me when to expect for the result? Thanks.


----------



## mahboob757

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Thanks, for the prompt response and also thanks for the Score guide.
> Going to attempt first time PTE, scheduled next month.


Be mindful of time, specially in the reading section (fill in the blanks, and others).

Good luck!


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Members I gave my pte exam today and I was unable to cross 79+ mark. Below are my scores. Kindly please give some feedback so that I should improve on that part specifically. My next test is in a couple of days. I would appreciate your suggestions.

https://imgur.com/a/uD2mUB9


----------



## aksiiita06

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I gave my pte exam today and I was unable to cross 79+ mark. Below are my scores. Kindly please give some feedback so that I should improve on that part specifically. My next test is in a couple of days. I would appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/uD2mUB9


Wao, you scored 90 in reading and listening. You did brilliant in difficult part. May you please share what was asked in the exam? My exam is on saturday.
You lost by 1 mark. And it is because of Write from Dictation or the fill in the blanks in Listening - where in both you made a bunch of spelling mistakes.


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I gave my pte exam today and I was unable to cross 79+ mark. Below are my scores. Kindly please give some feedback so that I should improve on that part specifically. My next test is in a couple of days. I would appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/uD2mUB9


Mostly wrong answers in listening section brought down your listening score.

If you improve spelling, grammar and vocabulary you will easily get more in writing.


----------



## Robin_Hood

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys,
> Because of you all i was finally able to get my desired score in PTE on my 7th attempt. You guys are doing a great job in guiding aspiring students to get their score.
> MY Score report:
> L 90
> S 90
> R 88
> W 86
> 
> Thank again
> Cheers!!


Congratulations buddy !


----------



## Jerrylcy

Hi bros, the results of my Mock A and B are as follows;

Mock A:

L:90
R:80
S:90
W:80

G:90
OF:90
P:90
Sp:90
V:90
WD:90

Mock B:

L:90
R:84
S:90
W:85

G:90
OF:90
P:85
Sp:90
V:90
WD:90

What are my chances of getting all 79+ in the actual test? Thanks.


----------



## Sharmak

Hi I had a question is there a difference in the question levels if we select study or immigration in PTE registration I have heard that selecting study gives easy questions but my purpose is immigration. Any one can shed some light on this.


----------



## coollucky

After waiting for 12 days, i got my result and missed by 2 marks in speaking . The biggest stunning thing for me is the pronunciation (32) which definitely cannot be so low. I am sure something went wrong and thinking to go for revaluation.

Speaking was always my strong area as I consistently scored more than 83 in 2 mock tests and in my first PTE attempt (84).

Experts, kindly guide me what could have gone wrong and if I should go for revaluation. One thing which I noticed that day that the microphone was very sensitive (more than normal) and was catching everything quite prominently.


My score report is as below:

L-79, R-80, S-77, W-88

Gr: 89
OF: 75
Pr: 32 ??
Sp: 73
Vo: 84
WD: 90

Have one more thought. How can someone score 77 in speaking if the pronunciation is 32!


----------



## mahnoor101

nitinsy said:


> Mostly wrong answers in listening section brought down your listening score.
> 
> If you improve spelling, grammar and vocabulary you will easily get more in writing.


Hello. Yeah some of the answers were wrong specifically the multiple choices in listening.
Can you please tell me how to tackle the timing in the listening. As I just had 1.30 minutes left for the WFD part. Please tell me to manage the time. How much time should be allocated for SWT. I used all of the 10 minutes for the SWT part.


----------



## mahnoor101

One more thing I want to ask is After I completed the SWT part the only time that I had was 10,12 minutes and the questions remaining were 13. I think there was a problem with the computer. I dont know what happened but they didnt gave me the full time for the listening section.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

mahboob757 said:


> Be mindful of time, specially in the reading section (fill in the blanks, and others).
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks.


----------



## outspoken

Any idea on how to improve essay writing skills or at least how to manage PTE essay writing? I am struggling to write a 200-word essay in 20 minutes. I have tried writing 4 or 5 essays now and every time I am just sprinting to finish it and not getting enough time to proofread.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

coollucky said:


> After waiting for 12 days, i got my result and missed by 2 marks in speaking . The biggest stunning thing for me is the pronunciation (32) which definitely cannot be so low. I am sure something went wrong and thinking to go for revaluation.
> 
> Speaking was always my strong area as I consistently scored more than 83 in 2 mock tests and in my first PTE attempt (84).
> 
> Experts, kindly guide me what could have gone wrong and if I should go for revaluation. One thing which I noticed that day that the microphone was very sensitive (more than normal) and was catching everything quite prominently.
> 
> 
> My score report is as below:
> 
> L-79, R-80, S-77, W-88
> 
> Gr: 89
> OF: 75
> Pr: 32 ??
> Sp: 73
> Vo: 84
> WD: 90
> 
> Have one more thought. How can someone score 77 in speaking if the pronunciation is 32!


I understand your anger and pain of losing by just 2 marks. Buck Up Brother, you are just one attempt away


----------



## coollucky

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I understand your anger and pain of losing by just 2 marks. Buck Up Brother, you are just one attempt away


Thanks for the motivation bro. I am sitting tomorrow morning for my third attempt. Hope all goes well:fingerscrossed:

BTW your scores look more heartbreaking. How have you kept your motivation still intact. Hats off to you. When are you planning to sit next.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I understand your anger and pain of losing by just 2 marks. Buck Up Brother, you are just one attempt away


Oh oh so sad,
ALl the best for next time, for all language skills.


----------



## majjji

Jerrylcy said:


> Hi bros, the results of my Mock A and B are as follows;
> 
> Mock A:
> 
> L:90
> R:80
> S:90
> W:80
> 
> G:90
> OF:90
> P:90
> Sp:90
> V:90
> WD:90
> 
> Mock B:
> 
> L:90
> R:84
> S:90
> W:85
> 
> G:90
> OF:90
> P:85
> Sp:90
> V:90
> WD:90
> 
> What are my chances of getting all 79+ in the actual test? Thanks.


As per my observation, you have a bright chance to cross 79+ in the real exam. You seem ready for the big day. Give it a shot. You can do it. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I gave my pte exam today and I was unable to cross 79+ mark. Below are my scores. Kindly please give some feedback so that I should improve on that part specifically. My next test is in a couple of days. I would appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/uD2mUB9


From your score, I think you mishandled SWTs and WFD questions in listening. If you check out your scores, you have low score in listening which has lowered your writing score down to 79. I bet you did a great job in writing section. Had you performed well in those 2 sections, the scores of both your listening and writing modules would have crossed 80 benchmark. I would highly recommend to manage your time for these 2 sections as SWTs and WFDs are 2 most important parts which contribute to both your listening and writing scores. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

coollucky said:


> After waiting for 12 days, i got my result and missed by 2 marks in speaking . The biggest stunning thing for me is the pronunciation (32) which definitely cannot be so low. I am sure something went wrong and thinking to go for revaluation.
> 
> Speaking was always my strong area as I consistently scored more than 83 in 2 mock tests and in my first PTE attempt (84).
> 
> Experts, kindly guide me what could have gone wrong and if I should go for revaluation. One thing which I noticed that day that the microphone was very sensitive (more than normal) and was catching everything quite prominently.
> 
> 
> My score report is as below:
> 
> L-79, R-80, S-77, W-88
> 
> Gr: 89
> OF: 75
> Pr: 32 ??
> Sp: 73
> Vo: 84
> WD: 90
> 
> Have one more thought. How can someone score 77 in speaking if the pronunciation is 32!


Missed by only 2, that's a really tough news. Your scores are perfect. You just need another great day. Do you speak too fast or too slow? I reckon that could be the reason why computer is scoring low in your pronunciation skill. Try to have a moderate pace and pronounce the words clearly so that the mic could catch them perfectly. Hope you'll get 79+ in your next attempt. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

is there any essay review services available fro PTE ?? I found few who offer this for IELTS but none for PTE. My Writing score is low as well as the written discourse.


----------



## intruder_

I am sure you are aware about E2 language, they do provide essay review. Have not used personally but I have opted for their basic package.


Subhash Bohra said:


> is there any essay review services available fro PTE ?? I found few who offer this for IELTS but none for PTE. My Writing score is low as well as the written discourse.


----------



## Liquior

intruder_ said:


> I am sure you are aware about E2 language, they do provide essay review. Have not used personally but I have opted for their basic package.


Do you know how many exercises are available on e2 language for each section of the PTE? I am also planning to buy their basic package, but I want to practice with at least 30-50 exercises for each type of question and I am not sure if they offer that.


----------



## intruder_

They have around 17-18 practice questions for each question type and also same number for enabling skills.


Liquior said:


> Do you know how many exercises are available on e2 language for each section of the PTE? I am also planning to buy their basic package, but I want to practice with at least 30-50 exercises for each type of question and I am not sure if they offer that.


----------



## Jerrylcy

majjji said:


> As per my observation, you have a bright chance to cross 79+ in the real exam. You seem ready for the big day. Give it a shot. You can do it. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement!
I sat for the exam first time yesterday morning and got the results some 9hours later.

Cleared it!










Actual exam was tough, really tough. And the blurry audios in some sections didn't help much. Felt like crap after I did the exam but the results turned out well.


----------



## mahnoor101

majjji said:


> From your score, I think you mishandled SWTs and WFD questions in listening. If you check out your scores, you have low score in listening which has lowered your writing score down to 79. I bet you did a great job in writing section. Had you performed well in those 2 sections, the scores of both your listening and writing modules would have crossed 80 benchmark. I would highly recommend to manage your time for these 2 sections as SWTs and WFDs are 2 most important parts which contribute to both your listening and writing scores. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I think you mean Summarize spoken text. Yes I was doing well in all sections, but unfortunately there was a glitch in the computer and I only got 12 minutes to complete the remaining parts of the Listening section after SST. And I admit I made some mistakes in the WFD part as I had only 1.30 munites left for the listening part.


----------



## mahnoor101

majjji said:


> From your score, I think you mishandled SWTs and WFD questions in listening. If you check out your scores, you have low score in listening which has lowered your writing score down to 79. I bet you did a great job in writing section. Had you performed well in those 2 sections, the scores of both your listening and writing modules would have crossed 80 benchmark. I would highly recommend to manage your time for these 2 sections as SWTs and WFDs are 2 most important parts which contribute to both your listening and writing scores. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


As, you are from Pakistan I assume you also took your test in Dubai. I wanted to ask you was your center TPTH and if yes did you experienced any time problem in the listening section? As, I mentioned before that I only had 12 minutes after the SST did it happened with you as well? And How much time do we have after completing SST?


----------



## Vijblr

hi all,

doesn anyone have PTE Practice Test Gold/Silver kit which can be shared as a courtesy?


----------



## srb10139

Dear All,

Today I have done Mock test-C and the result is given below:

L-78, R-77, S-85, W-78

Gr: 78
OF: 85
Pr: 74
Sp: 88
Vo: 90
WD: 53

I have my real test coming up this Wednesday. Please suggest about how to ace all 4 sections.

PS:
1. Due to internet issue, I totally missed 1 'select missing word' in listening section.
2. Because laptop screen going blank for a while, I missed one highlight incorrect word almost completely.
3. I also missed 1 WFD.
4. In writing part, I had 2 essays to write, but i fell short of time (I don't know why) and had to finish the last essay in around 12 min. I feel this resulted in my low WD. Anyone faced similar issue while doing mock test C?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

.................

Thanks for the encouragement!
I sat for the exam first time yesterday morning and got the results some 9hours later.

Cleared it!










Actual exam was tough, really tough. And the blurry audios in some sections didn't help much. Felt like crap after I did the exam but the results turned out well.
.......................................



Simply Awesome 👏👏👏👌


----------



## Sharmag

vineethelias said:


> Any idea on how to improve essay writing skills or at least how to manage PTE essay writing? I am struggling to write a 200-word essay in 20 minutes. I have tried writing 4 or 5 essays now and every time I am just sprinting to finish it and not getting enough time to proofread.


Steps to be used :

1. Read out Essay topic and grab understanding. Break question statement into two or three parts to get clear idea. - 1 minute

2. Use notepad to identify your side you would support. Make table like structure like pros versus cons. Jot down 2 to 4 thoughts which comes in Mind. - 2 to 3 minutes. 

3. Spend 2 to 4 mins on Introduction passage based on pointers got in point #1. 

4. Type blank skeleton with few words in each line. - 1min

5. Passage 1 - use points from notepad table. - 3 min

6. Passage 2 - use remaining points from table. - 3min

6. Conclusion - Just rephrase introduction - 2min

Total time spent till now - 17 mins. 

Rest of time should be optimality utilised for proofreading. 

Using above approach, I am able to touch 280 words.


----------



## Sharmag

Sharmag said:


> vineethelias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea on how to improve essay writing skills or at least how to manage PTE essay writing? I am struggling to write a 200-word essay in 20 minutes. I have tried writing 4 or 5 essays now and every time I am just sprinting to finish it and not getting enough time to proofread.
> 
> 
> 
> Steps to be used :
> 
> 1. Read out Essay topic and grab understanding. Break question statement into two or three parts to get clear idea. - 1 minute
> 
> 2. Use notepad to identify your side you would support. Make table like structure like pros versus cons. Jot down 2 to 4 thoughts which comes in Mind. - 2 to 3 minutes.
> 
> 3. Spend 2 to 4 mins on Introduction passage based on pointers got in point #1.
> 
> 4. Type blank skeleton with few words in each line. - 1min
> 
> 5. Passage 1 - use points from notepad table. - 3 min
> 
> 6. Passage 2 - use remaining points from table. - 3min
> 
> 6. Conclusion - Just rephrase introduction - 2min
> 
> Total time spent till now - 17 mins.
> 
> Rest of time should be optimality utilised for proofreading.
> 
> Using above approach, I am able to touch 280 words.
Click to expand...

Last thing to add, use more than one finger of both hands to increase typing speed.


----------



## majjji

mahnoor101 said:


> As, you are from Pakistan I assume you also took your test in Dubai. I wanted to ask you was your center TPTH and if yes did you experienced any time problem in the listening section? As, I mentioned before that I only had 12 minutes after the SST did it happened with you as well? And How much time do we have after completing SST?





mahnoor101 said:


> As, you are from Pakistan I assume you also took your test in Dubai. I wanted to ask you was your center TPTH and if yes did you experienced any time problem in the listening section? As, I mentioned before that I only had 12 minutes after the SST did it happened with you as well? And How much time do we have after completing SST?


Yes. It was TEPTH. No, I didn't face any time problem in the listening section. Well, if there was any technical problem, you should have told the technical staff out there. No, it was not the case with me. All the time during my exam, I was focusing on the clock and it was normal. I got normal time for each and every question. In any module, you can expect some questions to come first and some at the later stage. It is not always the same pattern we face in offical mock tests from pte. So you can face SST after 2 or 3 questions or 5 to 6 in some cases and that depends. Moreover, you'll have short time in the end if you consume too much time on initial listening questions. So, I think you need to manage your time more efficiently in listening part. Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

mahnoor101 said:


> I think you mean Summarize spoken text. Yes I was doing well in all sections, but unfortunately there was a glitch in the computer and I only got 12 minutes to complete the remaining parts of the Listening section after SST. And I admit I made some mistakes in the WFD part as I had only 1.30 munites left for the listening part.


Yes I meant SST. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Jerrylcy said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!
> I sat for the exam first time yesterday morning and got the results some 9hours later.
> 
> Cleared it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual exam was tough, really tough. And the blurry audios in some sections didn't help much. Felt like crap after I did the exam but the results turned out well.


Great score. Good luck for future!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Jerrylcy said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!
> I sat for the exam first time yesterday morning and got the results some 9hours later.
> 
> Cleared it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual exam was tough, really tough. And the blurry audios in some sections didn't help much. Felt like crap after I did the exam but the results turned out well.


Congratulations on achieving your desired score.


----------



## shubra

I took my first mock test from platinum kit yesterday and received a score of overall 61 with 10 points in pronunciation and 23 points in oral fluency. Now, I understand that inbuilt mic of my laptop can be responsible for such low scores, can anyone please suggest some headset brand which can be used while taking practice tests. also, do the low scores in speaking affect the reading scores? I got 69 in listening and 77 in writing but speaking was 43 while reading scores were 54. thank you for your time


----------



## aksiiita06

*How to complain pearson for excessive noise in the center?*

Hi Team, 
How can I complain pearson for excessive noise in the center, and request for reevaluation? 

L 89, R 75, S 66, W 87 
(G 71, OF 80, Pro 60, S 85, V 87, WD 90)


----------



## DN7C

Has anyone scored 79+ for writing with only the minimum word count for the essay, let's say with 200-210 words? 

Or is there a chance to score more with slightly higher word count?


----------



## aksiiita06

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi Team,
> How can I complain pearson for excessive noise in the center, and request for reevaluation?
> 
> L 89, R 75, S 66, W 87
> (G 71, OF 80, Pro 60, S 85, V 87, WD 90)


May someone respond on this question please ?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

aksiiita06 said:


> aksiiita06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Team,
> How can I complain pearson for excessive noise in the center, and request for reevaluation?
> 
> L 89, R 75, S 66, W 87
> (G 71, OF 80, Pro 60, S 85, V 87, WD 90)
> 
> 
> 
> May someone respond on this question please ?
Click to expand...


Please visit link & scroll down to “Feedback and complaints”

https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/faqs/

Information about requesting a revaluation is also available in the same link.

Cheers!!


----------



## 0007

aksiiita06 said:


> May someone respond on this question please ?


I don’t think Pearson will do anything about it. I tested a similar mic at home on one of those SPEECH TO TEXT websites, and asked my colleagues in the room to make loud noises while I read. Suprisingly, the software was not picking their voices, only mine. I even asked one to bring his head a little closer to mine, The software didn’t still pick the voice. I believe the PTE software may be more efficient than that software I used. In my opinion, the significant role background noise plays is Distraction to the individual. If you easily get distracted by things around you, then you will find a hard time doing well in PTE Speaking with other people taking the test with you.


----------



## srb10139

srb10139 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I have done Mock test-C and the result is given below:
> 
> L-78, R-77, S-85, W-78
> 
> Gr: 78
> OF: 85
> Pr: 74
> Sp: 88
> Vo: 90
> WD: 53
> 
> I have my real test coming up this Wednesday. Please suggest about how to ace all 4 sections.
> 
> PS:
> 1. Due to internet issue, I totally missed 1 'select missing word' in listening section.
> 2. Because laptop screen going blank for a while, I missed one highlight incorrect word almost completely.
> 3. I also missed 1 WFD.
> 4. In writing part, I had 2 essays to write, but i fell short of time (I don't know why) and had to finish the last essay in around 12 min. I feel this resulted in my low WD. Anyone faced similar issue while doing mock test C?


Can anybody help?


----------



## kumarmkumar666

shubra said:


> I took my first mock test from platinum kit yesterday and received a score of overall 61 with 10 points in pronunciation and 23 points in oral fluency. Now, I understand that inbuilt mic of my laptop can be responsible for such low scores, can anyone please suggest some headset brand which can be used while taking practice tests. also, do the low scores in speaking affect the reading scores? I got 69 in listening and 77 in writing but speaking was 43 while reading scores were 54. thank you for your time



You can try this microphone, which claims to have a noise cancellation feature which I believe may cancel background noise like a microphone used in real PTE tes.

"Plantronics Blackwire C320 Headset (Black)"

But the specification for noise cancellation features before buying.


----------



## shubra

kumarmkumar666 said:


> You can try this microphone, which claims to have a noise cancellation feature which I believe may cancel background noise like a microphone used in real PTE tes.
> 
> "Plantronics Blackwire C320 Headset (Black)"
> 
> But the specification for noise cancellation features before buying.


Thank you...would surely look into that.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

DN7C said:


> Has anyone scored 79+ for writing with only the minimum word count for the essay, let's say with 200-210 words?
> 
> Or is there a chance to score more with slightly higher word count?


I did. .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Always!

_____________________________________

20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7

07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome 233513 

20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7

PTE: 1 --> 7
L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81
R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85
S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76
W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84 

13/Jun/2018 EOI (189) 65 Points
Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=10


----------



## mahnoor101

Dear Members I have my pte exam tomorrow. Kindly guide me how to manage time in the listening section. As, in my previous attempt just 1.30 minutes were left for the WFD part. Please tell me how to manage the time in this section? Should I skip the Highlight correct summary part?


----------



## vinay_1187

First of all, SST is already timed so you need not to worry about this. 

I will say not to spend more than 30 seconds on Multiple choices questions and try to mark as you listen only. 

For Highlight correct summary and Missing word use 1 minute if in doubt. 

Rest items are easy and make as a rule of thumb click NEXT button asap and not to think again and again.


----------



## vinay_1187

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I have my pte exam tomorrow. Kindly guide me how to manage time in the listening section. As, in my previous attempt just 1.30 minutes were left for the WFD part. Please tell me how to manage the time in this section? Should I skip the Highlight correct summary part?


First of all, SST is already timed so you need not to worry about this. 

I will say not to spend more than 30 seconds on Multiple choices questions and try to mark as you listen only. 

For Highlight correct summary and Missing word use 1 minute if in doubt. 

Rest items are easy and make as a rule of thumb click NEXT button asap and not to think again and again

And yes Best of Luck and share me what essays you get in exam , waiting your response bro.


----------



## DN7C

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I did. .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Always!
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> 20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> 07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome 233513
> 
> 20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> PTE: 1 --> 7
> L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81
> R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85
> S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76
> W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84
> 
> 13/Jun/2018 EOI (189) 65 Points
> Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=10


Hey, thanks mate for the reply.
I can see from your signature that, you have been able to score 80+ for writing, on each consecutive attempt. I believe you stuck to a word count less than 220 each time. 

Great, I just wanted to clarify the doubt I had regarding the word count.
By the way, good luck with your speaking practices. You are almost there!


----------



## DN7C

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I have my pte exam tomorrow. Kindly guide me how to manage time in the listening section. As, in my previous attempt just 1.30 minutes were left for the WFD part. Please tell me how to manage the time in this section? Should I skip the Highlight correct summary part?


I also had the same problem, only 1.5 minutes for 3 WFDs. 
I hope someone will answer!


----------



## essessp

Just focus on 5 sections in listening: SST, Highlight In-correct words, Fill in the blanks and WFD. For good listening score, all these sections plus Repeat sentence and Retell can get you 90. All other questions do not deserve more than 5 seconds of the allocated time. I had 3 partially correct Repeat sentences, 1 partially correct Retell, 2 words each missing in WFD, and I still managed to score 90 in listening. Ensure you are accurate on all these sections. I managed to Score perfect 90 in PTE A 2 months back, and I would recommend you to understand exact scoring areas and improve your accuracy on them rather then spending more time on all questions.


----------



## essessp

DN7C said:


> I also had the same problem, only 1.5 minutes for 3 WFDs.
> I hope someone will answer!


Just focus on 5 sections in listening: SST, Highlight In-correct words, Fill in the blanks and WFD. For good listening score, all these sections plus Repeat sentence and Retell can get you 90. All other questions do not deserve more than 5 seconds of the allocated time. I had 3 partially correct Repeat sentences, 1 partially correct Retell, 2 words each missing in WFD, and I still managed to score 90 in listening. Ensure you are accurate on all these sections. I managed to Score perfect 90 in PTE A 2 months back, and I would recommend you to understand exact scoring areas and improve your accuracy on them rather then spending more time on all questions.


----------



## tuliovargas

Hi Friends, 

I going to sit for PTE within 3 months, Could you share with me some links and tips for this exam?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aksiiita06

DN7C said:


> I also had the same problem, only 1.5 minutes for 3 WFDs.
> I hope someone will answer!


Don't waste your time much in multiple choice questions in listening section. Most people make notes in Multiple choice questions, and get royally screwed. Try to finish them quickly.


----------



## DN7C

essessp said:


> Just focus on 5 sections in listening: SST, Highlight In-correct words, Fill in the blanks and WFD. For good listening score, all these sections plus Repeat sentence and Retell can get you 90. All other questions do not deserve more than 5 seconds of the allocated time. I had 3 partially correct Repeat sentences, 1 partially correct Retell, 2 words each missing in WFD, and I still managed to score 90 in listening. Ensure you are accurate on all these sections. I managed to Score perfect 90 in PTE A 2 months back, and I would recommend you to understand exact scoring areas and improve your accuracy on them rather then spending more time on all questions.


Thanks for your reply mate. Personal and tested methods are always better than hoaxes. Attempted 4 times, never focussed on specific sections and always ended up with 79- for Listening. It's time to tweak my methods. Thanks again.


----------



## DN7C

aksiiita06 said:


> Don't waste your time much in multiple choice questions in listening section. Most people make notes in Multiple choice questions, and get royally screwed. Try to finish them quickly.


I'm eagerly waiting to put this into practice. Thanks, mate, appreciate it!


----------



## alegor

tuliovargas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I going to sit for PTE within 3 months, Could you share with me some links and tips for this exam?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Search for E2L methods in youtube. They have a method for each section in PTE, if you just follow the method and template you can score 79+.


Tips:

3 months is good time to prepare and score 79+ if you,

Practice, practice, practice...


All the best.


----------



## Taken_muddy_hair

Hi guys, 
I’m a newbie here. I just switched to PTE 2 months ago. I didn’t practice much in Reading and Writing. 
My scores for the first time:
L: 70
R: 72
S: 82
W: 77

G: 81
OF: 78
P: 84
S: 39
V: 69
WD: 85

How could I improve? Do you guys think that I could conquer 79? From the scores listening seems to be the hardest. But with ielts, I always get 7.5-8 band, sometime even 8.5. I’ve done 7 times on IELTS but never reached 7 in Writing.
I’m thinking of taking 3 weeks off to practice again.
Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alegor

Taken_muddy_hair said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m a newbie here. I just switched to PTE 2 months ago. I didn’t practice much in Reading and Writing.
> My scores for the first time:
> L: 70
> R: 72
> S: 82
> W: 77
> 
> G: 81
> OF: 78
> P: 84
> S: 39
> V: 69
> WD: 85
> 
> How could I improve? Do you guys think that I could conquer 79? From the scores listening seems to be the hardest. But with ielts, I always get 7.5-8 band, sometime even 8.5. I’ve done 7 times on IELTS but never reached 7 in Writing.
> I’m thinking of taking 3 weeks off to practice again.
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


Looks like you scored pretty decent in your first attempt. Just few weeks of practice you can score 79+

Search for E2L methods in youtube. They have a method for each section in PTE, if you just follow the method and template you can score 79+.

Cheers


----------



## tuliovargas

alegor said:


> Search for E2L methods in youtube. They have a method for each section in PTE, if you just follow the method and template you can score 79+.
> 
> 
> Tips:
> 
> 3 months is good time to prepare and score 79+ if you,
> 
> Practice, practice, practice...
> 
> 
> All the best.


Thank you *Alegor* for the help.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi all, Can anyone pls tell Any Link for PTE essays along with solutions

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

tuliovargas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I going to sit for PTE within 3 months, Could you share with me some links and tips for this exam?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Great! You have enough time. Take it easy. My first advice, do not practice any PTE question formats now. Your focus should be only one below. Believe me, this works. Do these daily - No excuse.

1. Listen to live news, podcasts etc from BBC iPlayer Radio App - Daily 30 Minutes - Mandatory. While listening, focus keenly, try to understand what they are talking about. This will increase your listening skills as well as general knowledge. You can also listen from the University of Oxford's(podcasts.ox.ac.uk) podcats. they have actual class lecture recordings 

2. Read two to three articles from ScienceDaily. Deep read once to understand and Read aloud with mouth wide open, like a news reader. Get into a room where you can read aloud quietly. If you think you pronounce badly, check youtube videos for correcting pronunciation and correcting word stress. Word stress is important.

3. Get PTE repeated Essay list from the internet and write one essay per day. You may need to check Youtube Videos to see how to write essays in PTE or IELTS etc. Don't bother about time. Don't use auto spell check. Write on a notepad.
Once you are done, correct every spelling, and grammar mistakes you can. Check your essay on Grammarly (for spelling and grammar check) & Paperrater (for rating the quality of your writing) websites.

4. Try speaking for 40 seconds continuously. Pick an object like phone and speak about it - "This is a mobile phone in front of me. I can see that its color is black - This phone can used for blah blah blah. Furthermore, it can also be used for blah blah. Overall, this is a beautiful phone for daily use." 
Doesn't matter what you speak, make it in simple English, keep fluency. that's all. It will be tough in the first few days, but you will improve. 

View youtube videos daily for e2language Core Skills training - This will cover the grammar & e2language spelling series. And anything you get on youtube for grammar and spelling videos specially made for such academic exams. Buy a notebook and take notes while you view those videos.

Include English content in your daily activities - Watch English channels, read English content etc.
You don't have to look into any videos for one month except for Essay writing or core skills like grammar, pronunciation, intonation etc.

Language is a thing you cannot memorize or you cannot just learn it in a class. It is a continuous development. If you do this for one month, your brain will get accustomed with language. Then it will be easy for you to practice for PTE. And you don't have to worry about people asking so many things here in this forum as of now. Take whatever you find necessary for your current study plan - Leave the rest.

The activity covers all section - Reading, Writing, Listening and Speaking

After a month doing this, you can start with practicing PTE exam format.


----------



## outspoken

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi all, Can anyone pls tell Any Link for PTE essays along with solutions
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Youtube - D2L - They have essays with solution - i dont encourage you to memorize then or in fact, any essay. Checkout hotshot24 as well.

You can check them for ideas. You can read a few essays and prepare yourself a format for each type of essay (eg opinion, adv/disadv, solution) etc.


----------



## Liquior

Does anyone know if the material from ptestudy.com is more difficult than from E2 language and similar? I have been practising with material from ptestudy.com and found it more difficult. Any similar experience?


----------



## divyesh.sethi

vineethelias said:


> Youtube - D2L - They have essays with solution - i dont encourage you to memorize then or in fact, any essay. Checkout hotshot24 as well.
> 
> You can check them for ideas. You can read a few essays and prepare yourself a format for each type of essay (eg opinion, adv/disadv, solution) etc.


Thanks a lot Vineet. Definitely, the purpose is to have an idea only and not to memorize.

Thanks much!!

Can you please also suggest me any methods or page where i can learn to improve my Vocab...


----------



## outspoken

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks a lot Vineet. Definitely, the purpose is to have an idea only and not to memorize.
> 
> Thanks much!!
> 
> Can you please also suggest me any methods or page where i can learn to improve my Vocab...


To be very frank, I tried and failed in studying vocabulary from internet where they list hundreds of words and their meanings. We normally have good vocabulary with us, but we seldom use them. So when it is necessary, like in a timed essay writing, it may not come to you. I could brush up my vocab area in my brain ever since I started studying pte. Paperrater website will show the common words, Google them for synonyms. Also, grammarly shows synonyms when we double click a word. By doing this, you will be able to write in good vocabulary after you cross 9 or 10 essays.
If you watch English series, try House of Cards. Characters speak perfect English and with a great vocabulary. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139

srb10139 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I have done Mock test-C and the result is given below:
> 
> L-78, R-77, S-85, W-78
> 
> Gr: 78
> OF: 85
> Pr: 74
> Sp: 88
> Vo: 90
> WD: 53
> 
> I have my real test coming up this Wednesday. Please suggest about how to ace all 4 sections.
> 
> PS:
> 1. Due to internet issue, I totally missed 1 'select missing word' in listening section.
> 2. Because laptop screen going blank for a while, I missed one highlight incorrect word almost completely.
> 3. I also missed 1 WFD.
> 4. In writing part, I had 2 essays to write, but i fell short of time (I don't know why) and had to finish the last essay in around 12 min. I feel this resulted in my low WD. Anyone faced similar issue while doing mock test C?


Can anyone help?


----------



## DN7C

vineethelias said:


> Great! You have enough time. Take it easy. My first advice, do not practice any PTE question formats now. Your focus should be only one below. Believe me, this works. Do these daily - No excuse.
> 
> 1. Listen to live news, podcasts etc from BBC iPlayer Radio App - Daily 30 Minutes - Mandatory. While listening, focus keenly, try to understand what they are talking about. This will increase your listening skills as well as general knowledge. You can also listen from the University of Oxford's(podcasts.ox.ac.uk) podcats. they have actual class lecture recordings
> 
> 2. Read two to three articles from ScienceDaily. Deep read once to understand and Read aloud with mouth wide open, like a news reader. Get into a room where you can read aloud quietly. If you think you pronounce badly, check youtube videos for correcting pronunciation and correcting word stress. Word stress is important.
> 
> 3. Get PTE repeated Essay list from the internet and write one essay per day. You may need to check Youtube Videos to see how to write essays in PTE or IELTS etc. Don't bother about time. Don't use auto spell check. Write on a notepad.
> Once you are done, correct every spelling, and grammar mistakes you can. Check your essay on Grammarly (for spelling and grammar check) & Paperrater (for rating the quality of your writing) websites.
> 
> 4. Try speaking for 40 seconds continuously. Pick an object like phone and speak about it - "This is a mobile phone in front of me. I can see that its color is black - This phone can used for blah blah blah. Furthermore, it can also be used for blah blah. Overall, this is a beautiful phone for daily use."
> Doesn't matter what you speak, make it in simple English, keep fluency. that's all. It will be tough in the first few days, but you will improve.
> 
> View youtube videos daily for e2language Core Skills training - This will cover the grammar & e2language spelling series. And anything you get on youtube for grammar and spelling videos specially made for such academic exams. Buy a notebook and take notes while you view those videos.
> 
> Include English content in your daily activities - Watch English channels, read English content etc.
> You don't have to look into any videos for one month except for Essay writing or core skills like grammar, pronunciation, intonation etc.
> 
> Language is a thing you cannot memorize or you cannot just learn it in a class. It is a continuous development. If you do this for one month, your brain will get accustomed with language. Then it will be easy for you to practice for PTE. And you don't have to worry about people asking so many things here in this forum as of now. Take whatever you find necessary for your current study plan - Leave the rest.
> 
> The activity covers all section - Reading, Writing, Listening and Speaking
> 
> After a month doing this, you can start with practicing PTE exam format.


:amen:


----------



## rnageswa

Could anyone please suggest good institute for PTE in Bangalore

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN

Hello Everyone

Planning to give one more attempt to PTE. So need your help

Few months ago, someone shared a good analysis of each module/question type score weightage on this thread. Now, I am unable to find that information. Could someone repost that info.

Would appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

*PTE Scoring*



ANAIN said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Planning to give one more attempt to PTE. So need your help
> 
> Few months ago, someone shared a good analysis of each module/question type score weightage on this thread. Now, I am unable to find that information. Could someone repost that info.
> 
> Would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks


...


----------



## insider580

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members I have my pte exam tomorrow. Kindly guide me how to manage time in the listening section. As, in my previous attempt just 1.30 minutes were left for the WFD part. Please tell me how to manage the time in this section? Should I skip the Highlight correct summary part?


I hope you managed to clear it this time.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi everyone,

I had attempted PTE test twice in past months and every time I don't get sufficient time to attempt WFD. In my both attempts I missed last WFD question due to time shortage.
This is affecting my listening and writing score. 
In my last attempt, I made sure to quickly attempt other sections so that I get sufficient time for WFD but still missed one last question
So should I omit any particular section in listening so as to get sufficient time for WFD and get 79+ in listening and writing?

My last PTE score 
Listening = 64
Reading =80
Speaking = 87
Writing =65

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## outspoken

Here's my scorecard after my first exam. Where could've I gone wrong?


----------



## DavidFontaine

A huge thanks to the people of this thread (and YouTube of course) in allowing me to get 90,90,90,90 on my first try. After doing IELTS and missing out and having no clue what I did wrong I wasn't too confident but I did it!!


----------



## alegor

vineethelias said:


> Here's my scorecard after my first exam. Where could've I gone wrong?


Not sure how true it is. I have read somewhere that backspacing will reduce your spelling score drastically. Instead of backspacing the wrong spelling/word, it is suggested to select the whole word and replace with the correct spelling/word. 

From your score, I could feel this could be the reason as your other writing skills are good.


----------



## alegor

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had attempted PTE test twice in past months and every time I don't get sufficient time to attempt WFD. In my both attempts I missed last WFD question due to time shortage.
> This is affecting my listening and writing score.
> In my last attempt, I made sure to quickly attempt other sections so that I get sufficient time for WFD but still missed one last question
> So should I omit any particular section in listening so as to get sufficient time for WFD and get 79+ in listening and writing?
> 
> My last PTE score
> Listening = 64
> Reading =80
> Speaking = 87
> Writing =65
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta


Hello Atul,

I wouldn't recommend to skip any section. Instead try to manage your time in listening. If you could manage your time in multiple choice sections you will be able to save sometime for WFD. 

May I please know whether you are trying to take notes for any of the sections in listening apart from SST.


----------



## outspoken

alegor said:


> Not sure how true it is. I have read somewhere that backspacing will reduce your spelling score drastically. Instead of backspacing the wrong spelling/word, it is suggested to select the whole word and replace with the correct spelling/word.
> 
> From your score, I could feel this could be the reason as your other writing skills are good.


Somehow I got the same feeling while writing the exam that keys like home, end might register some extra hidden keystrokes in the text field. I ignored it and continued writing.
I know I make 6 - 8 spelling mistakes in a 250 word essay and in summaries, I tend to make 2-4 spelling errors. Can this error rate affect?
If not, do I have a chance to get this re-evaluated ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

By seeing your writing disclosure and grammar score I feel you can give a try for re-evaluation. But since this is a computer based exam it will just look for some patterns and score you. If the fee for re-evaluation is nominal then you can go ahead and apply. If it is almost similar to exam fee, then you can give another attempt. 

Choice is yours.

The sad part is, this one mark difference is costing you 10 points


----------



## shubra

alegor said:


> By seeing your writing disclosure and grammar score I feel you can give a try for re-evaluation. But since this is a computer based exam it will just look for some patterns and score you. If the fee for re-evaluation is nominal then you can go ahead and apply. If it is almost similar to exam fee, then you can give another attempt.
> 
> Choice is yours.
> 
> The sad part is, this one mark difference is costing you 10 points


Hey alegor, I can see that your location is Bangalore, can I ask you from which center you took your PTE? I am thinking of booking the exam in next few days. Thank you for your time


----------



## alegor

shubra said:


> Hey alegor, I can see that your location is Bangalore, can I ask you from which center you took your PTE? I am thinking of booking the exam in next few days. Thank you for your time


Hey Shubra,

I took PTE exam in my native place, chennai. I saw good reviews for chennai centre so I opted that. Maybe others in this forum can help you regarding your query.

Guys Please help.


----------



## Vijblr

Hi all,

yesterday, i appeared in PTE and score S-90, L-83, R-82, W-75. 

thanks to all of you, it was a great help to achieve this score however it has not met requirement yet. need to get 79+ in all. working on writing part now. I scored lowest in grammar , never thought of it. Was worried more in reading and Speaking. the result was surprise to me.


----------



## shubra

alegor said:


> Hey Shubra,
> 
> I took PTE exam in my native place, chennai. I saw good reviews for chennai centre so I opted that. Maybe others in this forum can help you regarding your query.
> 
> Guys Please help.


Thank you for your reply. I can see you have scored perfect 90's, congratulations for that. Can you please shed some light on preparation strategies. I took PTE mock test from their official site and scored 10 points in pronunciation and 23 points in oral fluency, due to which my speaking score was badly affected, also got less in reading. How did you practice for exam and did you use any kind of head phones to give mocks? Sorry for all the questions but looking at my mock scores, I'm very nervous.


----------



## Vijblr

shubra said:


> Hey alegor, I can see that your location is Bangalore, can I ask you from which center you took your PTE? I am thinking of booking the exam in next few days. Thank you for your time


i booked in bangalore , shivaji Nagar PTE center. i found it well equipped,latest Plantronics headsets and computer is also new, neat and clean and no outside disturbance but definitely internal through other candidates which u cannot avoid.


----------



## shubra

Vijblr said:


> i booked in bangalore , shivaji Nagar PTE center. i found it well equipped,latest Plantronics headsets and computer is also new, neat and clean and no outside disturbance but definitely internal through other candidates which u cannot avoid.


Thank you so much for your reply  Congratulations on your awesome score also hard luck in the writing part. Are you planning to give the exam again?


----------



## Vijblr

shubra said:


> Thank you so much for your reply  Congratulations on your awesome score also hard luck in the writing part. Are you planning to give the exam again?


yes, may be in couple of weeks. just watching E2l summarize written text, i thought those were easy


----------



## shubra

Vijblr said:


> yes, may be in couple of weeks. just watching E2l summarize written text, i thought those were easy


Were the SWT very hard? how did you score in your mock tests?


----------



## Vijblr

shubra said:


> Were the SWT very hard? how did you score in your mock tests?


i didnt do scored mock test, it was easy but may be i messed up badly. i used too complex sentence as i had not watched E2l earlier for this type of questions. It has to be simple complex tense not more than 30 words (ideally)


----------



## atulgupta225

alegor said:


> atulgupta225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had attempted PTE test twice in past months and every time I don't get sufficient time to attempt WFD. In my both attempts I missed last WFD question due to time shortage.
> This is affecting my listening and writing score.
> In my last attempt, I made sure to quickly attempt other sections so that I get sufficient time for WFD but still missed one last question
> So should I omit any particular section in listening so as to get sufficient time for WFD and get 79+ in listening and writing?
> 
> My last PTE score
> Listening = 64
> Reading =80
> Speaking = 87
> Writing =65
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Atul,
> 
> I wouldn't recommend to skip any section. Instead try to manage your time in listening. If you could manage your time in multiple choice sections you will be able to save sometime for WFD.
> 
> May I please know whether you are trying to take notes for any of the sections in listening apart from SST.
Click to expand...

Hi 
I make notes for All sections of listening as I am more comfortable in writing fast on notebook rather than writing on computer.
But for WFD I write directly on computer.
Does missing one question of WFD give me 65 in writing and listening.


----------



## alegor

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi
> I make notes for All sections of listening as I am more comfortable in writing fast on notebook rather than writing on computer.
> But for WFD I write directly on computer.
> Does missing one question of WFD give me 65 in writing and listening.


Hello Atul,

I would recommend you to listen and proceed with your answers rather than taking notes. For example, if you scribble the answers in your sheet for fill ups and then you go for typing in computer, I guess you are taking more time. If you could practice to listen and type it will be good for you. 


this is just my suggestion, but if you are comfortable by taking notes then please practice more so that you can do it on time.

For better methods, look for E2L learning courses in you tube it will help you alot.


----------



## alegor

shubra said:


> Thank you for your reply. I can see you have scored perfect 90's, congratulations for that. Can you please shed some light on preparation strategies. I took PTE mock test from their official site and scored 10 points in pronunciation and 23 points in oral fluency, due to which my speaking score was badly affected, also got less in reading. How did you practice for exam and did you use any kind of head phones to give mocks? Sorry for all the questions but looking at my mock scores, I'm very nervous.


Hello,

The perfect 90's you see in signature belongs to my wife  She is the primary applicant and she prepared only 2 days for this exam :noidea:. I will ask my wife to answer your query.
:focus:
On a short note, if your fundamental English is good and if you could just follow the methods of E2L in you tube you can achieve good score.


----------



## outspoken

shubra said:


> Thank you for your reply. I can see you have scored perfect 90's, congratulations for that. Can you please shed some light on preparation strategies. I took PTE mock test from their official site and scored 10 points in pronunciation and 23 points in oral fluency, due to which my speaking score was badly affected, also got less in reading. How did you practice for the exam and did you use any kind of headphones to give mocks? Sorry for all the questions but looking at my mock scores, I'm very nervous.


Don't trouble yourself with mock test scores. I did not do any mock test and I studied only 3 weeks. I took a few days off from work to concentrate but those days I watched "House of Cards" two seasons . 

For speaking, I used to record my voice and hear back to get feedback. I was only able to continuously speak 2 out of 10 times. I was not at all confident to go to exam yesterday but since I booked my exam three weeks ago, I had no other option. 

You won't believe, Since I was not able to speak without pauses I even ditched the way I was doing describe image and prepared a simple way while driving to the exam in the morning. With what I memorized on the car, I was able to speak at least 35 seconds.

It was a surprise that PTE recording is very clear and it will catch our voice far better than what we use in a laptop. My weak point was speaking as I always stumble, stutter, feel shy to speak up and what not. Even I faced the same issue when two of my describe image and 2 retell- lecture, I felt ashamed (because of fear that other people might hear the foolishness I am speaking) and couldn't speak properly. In fact, especially in two of them, I literally went blank and spoke foolish English to fill the space.

I thought I will score only 60 for speaking and I was totally devastated after the exam. But to my surprise, my speaking score is 90 and now I am not worried even though I lost 79 just for 1 point.

About multiple choice questions (reading and listening) - You might lose a good amount of time there and my advice is to consider it as a "single choice" question. Click one answer you think which has the most chance and move on quickly. I finished reading and listening with almost 5-6 minutes to spare.

SST and retell lecture were hard - Tough recordings.
Repeat sentence is somewhat ok.
WFD - I got four - one of them was tough -others were ok.

For Listening - all the recordings were worst and hard to understand. But I think you'll manage if you listen properly.
Reading was comparatively ok.

SWT & Essay was ok for me - no so hard.

For answer short questions, watch the youtube video for repeated questions - 80% are repeated.

That's all, I was tensed, worried as **** and not properly prepared. But I managed an almost perfect score. So, the point is, if you practice well and don't get tense, you can really achieve what you are aiming.


----------



## mths

Hijacking the thread for my PTE-A related question.

I got my desired score little over a year ago, after which I had it submitted to the DIBP. Now that I'm about to lodge my 189 application, I had forgotten all about this, so I tried to send it in again. Apparently now it should go to the DHA, but I'm unable to send it "again" because Pearson say I can only send it to a recipient once.

Should I worry? Is everything alright? I'm concerned both that it's been a long time since I originally sent it in, and it's now an entirely different department dealing with it.


----------



## shubra

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> The perfect 90's you see in signature belongs to my wife  She is the primary applicant and she prepared only 2 days for this exam :noidea:. I will ask my wife to answer your query.
> :focus:
> On a short note, if your fundamental English is good and if you could just follow the methods of E2L in you tube you can achieve good score.


Sorry for the mistake, thank you so much for your reply. I have already done the you tube videos from E2L, will try to focus on my weak areas. Thank you


----------



## shubra

vineethelias said:


> Don't trouble yourself with mock test scores. I did not do any mock test and I studied only 3 weeks. I took a few days off from work to concentrate but those days I watched "House of Cards" two seasons .
> 
> For speaking, I used to record my voice and hear back to get feedback. I was only able to continuously speak 2 out of 10 times. I was not at all confident to go to exam yesterday but since I booked my exam three weeks ago, I had no other option.
> 
> You won't believe, Since I was not able to speak without pauses I even ditched the way I was doing describe image and prepared a simple way while driving to the exam in the morning. With what I memorized on the car, I was able to speak at least 35 seconds.
> 
> It was a surprise that PTE recording is very clear and it will catch our voice far better than what we use in a laptop. My weak point was speaking as I always stumble, stutter, feel shy to speak up and what not. Even I faced the same issue when two of my describe image and 2 retell- lecture, I felt ashamed (because of fear that other people might hear the foolishness I am speaking) and couldn't speak properly. In fact, especially in two of them, I literally went blank and spoke foolish English to fill the space.
> 
> I thought I will score only 60 for speaking and I was totally devastated after the exam. But to my surprise, my speaking score is 90 and now I am not worried even though I lost 79 just for 1 point.
> 
> About multiple choice questions (reading and listening) - You might lose a good amount of time there and my advice is to consider it as a "single choice" question. Click one answer you think which has the most chance and move on quickly. I finished reading and listening with almost 5-6 minutes to spare.
> 
> SST and retell lecture were hard - Tough recordings.
> Repeat sentence is somewhat ok.
> WFD - I got four - one of them was tough -others were ok.
> 
> For Listening - all the recordings were worst and hard to understand. But I think you'll manage if you listen properly.
> Reading was comparatively ok.
> 
> SWT & Essay was ok for me - no so hard.
> 
> For answer short questions, watch the youtube video for repeated questions - 80% are repeated.
> 
> That's all, I was tensed, worried as **** and not properly prepared. But I managed an almost perfect score. So, the point is, if you practice well and don't get tense, you can really achieve what you are aiming.


Thank you so much for your elaborate reply  I really felt bad seeing my mock scores but now reading your post gives me hope  I'll surely look into the repeated questions. I really liked your tip regarding the reading section, for me time management is not an issue, but sometimes I mess up in the reorder paragraphs. Will practice more and hope to achieve a good score. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## wrecker

mths said:


> Hijacking the thread for my PTE-A related question.
> 
> I got my desired score little over a year ago, after which I had it submitted to the DIBP. Now that I'm about to lodge my 189 application, I had forgotten all about this, so I tried to send it in again. Apparently now it should go to the DHA, but I'm unable to send it "again" because Pearson say I can only send it to a recipient once.
> 
> Should I worry? Is everything alright? I'm concerned both that it's been a long time since I originally sent it in, and it's now an entirely different department dealing with it.


If you had chosen to send it to DIBP, Pearson would have sent this in an email confirmation. Search for that mail. Take a copy of it, print to PDF, and upload at time of visa lodgement. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## coollucky

Vijblr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> yesterday, i appeared in PTE and score S-90, L-83, R-82, W-75.
> 
> thanks to all of you, it was a great help to achieve this score however it has not met requirement yet. need to get 79+ in all. working on writing part now. I scored lowest in grammar , never thought of it. Was worried more in reading and Speaking. the result was surprise to me.


Bro don't lose your heart. I am falling short of 2 marks in speaking for my last two attempts (77,77) . In all other sections more than 81, on both occasions. And most annoying thing is that I got 84 in speaking in my first PTE attempt (which I gave in the other center in Mumbai and was worse than my later two attempts).

I am damn sure that in both of my last attempts, my speaking was top notch and really couldn't believe the results. Now I have figured out something. The microphone in the Edwise centre Mumbai is non-noice cancelling one and it records all the background noises. When I asked this thing to exam coordinator after mic testing, she told me that the software will be removing the extra noise at the time of evaluation. That is not true and it never happens. Also the headphone looks really old and worn out.

Today I was got this in Quora about Edwise center:
https://www.quora.com/Which-is-the-best-center-for-the-PTE-exams-in-Mumbai

Read the first reply. This person faced ditto the same issue as mine.

I have officially lodged a complaint with Pearson regarding this mic issue and they have assured me of the action. :fingerscrossed:

Guys, test center maters a lot and choose it carefully after doing some research. Don't waste your money. And yes, if you are from Mumbai, never ever go to Edwise center. Period.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys,

I need to know something regarding to writing sections (SST,SWT,Essay etc). When you have to represent numerical data/info, do we have to write them in words or can we use number ? As we all aware Writing in words waste many words will increase word count.

Ex:
Method 1 : $1800
Method 2: Onr thousand eight hundred Dollars .

Good luck for all !


----------



## mahboob757

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to know something regarding to writing sections (SST,SWT,Essay etc). When you have to represent numerical data/info, do we have to write them in words or can we use number ? As we all aware Writing in words waste many words will increase word count.
> 
> Ex:
> Method 1 : $1800
> Method 2: Onr thousand eight hundred Dollars .
> 
> Good luck for all !


Method 1 works fine too, don't worry about it.


----------



## Robin_Hood

mahboob757 said:


> Method 1 works fine too, don't worry about it.


Thanks you very much !


----------



## outspoken

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to know something regarding to writing sections (SST,SWT,Essay etc). When you have to represent numerical data/info, do we have to write them in words or can we use number ? As we all aware Writing in words waste many words will increase word count.
> 
> Ex:
> Method 1 : $1800
> Method 2: Onr thousand eight hundred Dollars .
> 
> Good luck for all !


Method two is not the convention people follow in writing.

If the amount can be written in two or fewer words, I think there is no issue in writing in words, Like thousand, two hundred etc. 
Generally, it is best to write in words for single digits and two digits up to 19. (one, two, twelve, eighteen). 
For the given example, it is better if you write it as 1800 Dollars.


----------



## IMG_SL

Hello guys,

Recently received my 3rd attempt results.
L 69 R78 S 71 W 76

Grammar 84
Fluency 77
Pronunciation 47
Vocabulary 90
WD 90

(I had similar result in 1st. During 2nd attempt I missed two WFD, so L & W went back to 60's)

My speaking score has been similar in all three attempts, Im sure I did well in RA, DI, RL, ASQ. However, I performed really bad in RS. 
Can you guys suggest any strategy for RS?

Any comment to improve other sections as well?


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101

Hello Memebers! I just received a great news. I passed the PTE exam with 79+ in all sections. Thanks to everyone specially Nitinsy. And I hope that everyone will get their desired score as well.


----------



## intruder_

Congrats on your desired score ! All the best for rest of the journey.


mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Memebers! I just received a great news. I passed the PTE exam with 79+ in all sections. Thanks to everyone specially Nitinsy. And I hope that everyone will get their desired score as well.


----------



## mahnoor101

intruder_ said:


> Congrats on your desired score ! All the best for rest of the journey.


Thank You.


----------



## majjji

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Memebers! I just received a great news. I passed the PTE exam with 79+ in all sections. Thanks to everyone specially Nitinsy. And I hope that everyone will get their desired score as well.


Congrats on receiving your desired score. It is not an easy task to arrange a visit to another country just to write this exam. All the best for your future application.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101

majjji said:


> Congrats on receiving your desired score. It is not an easy task to arrange a visit to another country just to write this exam. All the best for your future application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## nauman1392

Hello Seniors.. Hope you all are doing good. I have taken 2 mock tests 1st mock : LSRW = 64/85/61/62
2nd mock test : LRSW = 77/85/63/70
I need 65+ to get 10 points.. and i am going to dubai to attempt PTE.. i am a bit worried about reading as its quite confusing and I haven't made any improvement according to the mock tests.. what do u guys think? Should i go for it or not??


----------



## vinay_1187

IMG_SL said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Recently received my 3rd attempt results.
> L 69 R78 S 71 W 76
> 
> Grammar 84
> Fluency 77
> Pronunciation 47
> Vocabulary 90
> WD 90
> 
> (I had similar result in 1st. During 2nd attempt I missed two WFD, so L & W went back to 60's)
> 
> My speaking score has been similar in all three attempts, Im sure I did well in RA, DI, RL, ASQ. However, I performed really bad in RS.
> Can you guys suggest any strategy for RS?
> 
> Any comment to improve other sections as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk



The only tip is close your eyes and Listen very carefully. In between i also try to write only the 1st alphabet for every word which helped me to reproduce the sentence easily. But before taking my 2 point try 1st one.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Guys, Can anyone tell me if only the latest PTE score results are valid in EOI or if any previous score results (good one/better one) can be mentioned while updating EOI. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Memebers! I just received a great news. I passed the PTE exam with 79+ in all sections. Thanks to everyone specially Nitinsy. And I hope that everyone will get their desired score as well.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## nauman1392

Hello Seniors.. Hope you all are doing good. I have taken 2 mock tests 1st mock : LSRW = 64/85/61/62
2nd mock test : LRSW = 77/85/63/70
I need 65+ to get 10 points.. and i am going to dubai to attempt PTE.. i am a bit worried about reading as its quite confusing and I haven't made any improvement according to the mock tests.. what do u guys think? Should i go for it or not??


----------



## sunnyjoel005

nauman1392 said:


> Hello Seniors.. Hope you all are doing good. I have taken 2 mock tests 1st mock : LSRW = 64/85/61/62
> 2nd mock test : LRSW = 77/85/63/70
> I need 65+ to get 10 points.. and i am going to dubai to attempt PTE.. i am a bit worried about reading as its quite confusing and I haven't made any improvement according to the mock tests.. what do u guys think? Should i go for it or not??


I'm not sure whether your 2nd mock test is in right order. From my own experience I used to get the same score as yours in reading. Couple of mock tests gave me 61 in reading. I would suggest you to practice more on ptestudy.com and pte-practice.com and try to understand each and every unknown word you see while reading. It helps you to increase your vocabulary and grammar. Improvise yourself every time you make a mistake in the reading section. I practiced day and night for couple of months to get 80 in reading. There are no tips and tricks for reading section according to me. It all depends on your practice. Best of luck.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.


----------



## IMG_SL

vinay_1187 said:


> The only tip is close your eyes and Listen very carefully. In between i also try to write only the 1st alphabet for every word which helped me to reproduce the sentence easily. But before taking my 2 point try 1st one.


Thank you Vinay, taking down first letter seems to be a good option. Thank you again.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin_Hood

vineethelias said:


> Method two is not the convention people follow in writing.
> 
> If the amount can be written in two or fewer words, I think there is no issue in writing in words, Like thousand, two hundred etc.
> Generally, it is best to write in words for single digits and two digits up to 19. (one, two, twelve, eighteen).
> For the given example, it is better if you write it as 1800 Dollars.


Thanks Vineeth


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi friends,

What should be the ideal word count for Summarize written text (SST) ? I know most of you have achieved 79+ and 90 so thought of getting an advice. 

In PTE expectations between 5-75. E2L sample answers are in between 30-40. 

All the best !.


----------



## vinay_1187

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys, Can anyone tell me if only the latest PTE score results are valid in EOI or if any previous score results (good one/better one) can be mentioned while updating EOI.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


You can use any result until you can show them your score card. YOu can take exam X mumber of times it is yur wish buddy.


----------



## alegor

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> What should be the ideal word count for Summarize written text (SST) ? I know most of you have achieved 79+ and 90 so thought of getting an advice.
> 
> In PTE expectations between 5-75. E2L sample answers are in between 30-40.
> 
> All the best !.


Hello,

You can use 25 to 30 words for SWT. Just remember you have to summarize the text into only *one* sentence.


----------



## outspoken

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> What should be the ideal word count for Summarize written text (SST) ? I know most of you have achieved 79+ and 90 so thought of getting an advice.
> 
> In PTE expectations between 5-75. E2L sample answers are in between 30-40.
> 
> All the best !.


If you can summarize the text in fewer words as possible, it is the best. But it all depends on the passage. If I say 30-40 words is the ideal length, it cannot be true in all cases. If the passage is lengthy and contain multiple Kew points, you need to include them in summary. So a summary depends on the passage.
Whatever the case is, the intention of the exercise is not to test if you can write a lengthy sentence of 70 words. The main focus is how good are you in reading and understanding the passage, and if you understood it well, how efficient are you in summarising it into a single sentence. 

First write down main topic and supporting points. Then eliminate redundant points. And then make a sentence including all the points. Then work on the sentence to reduce word count. If you can replace three or four words with a single word, do that. Always try to paraphrase the passage sentences. If you try to write them as it is, it may be difficult for you to limit the word count.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

IMG_SL said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Recently received my 3rd attempt results.
> L 69 R78 S 71 W 76
> 
> Grammar 84
> Fluency 77
> Pronunciation 47
> Vocabulary 90
> WD 90
> 
> (I had similar result in 1st. During 2nd attempt I missed two WFD, so L & W went back to 60's)
> 
> My speaking score has been similar in all three attempts, Im sure I did well in RA, DI, RL, ASQ. However, I performed really bad in RS.
> Can you guys suggest any strategy for RS?
> 
> Any comment to improve other sections as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Hello,

Even I struggled a lot initially with Repeat sentence. Just one word to master it "Practice". In you tube you have a lot of Repeat sentence questions. I practiced around 20 repeat sentence everyday. It is better if you have practice through your earphones, will help you to focus. Close your eyes listen to the content and please don't try to memorize it. Try to understand what the speaker is saying and just go with the flow. During the exam, I din do 2 repeat sentence well but I just went with the content and flow. I scored 90, surprise. 

Note: please don't try any accent.


----------



## outspoken

While listening, understand the idea. DO NOT repeat the whole words in your mind if the sentence is long. Just repeat in mind only the last part. Sit tight, there will be two or three seconds delay for the mic to open. Repeat whatever you remember in the same tone of the speaker (copying the tone has no problem) and if you don't remember some parts, use filler.
The students need to bring "something" before the lecture begins.
Or if you remember the sound, fake it. 

In repeat sentence, few will be tough, try to score 50 % content and full marks in fluency.


IMG_SL said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Recently received my 3rd attempt results.
> L 69 R78 S 71 W 76
> 
> Grammar 84
> Fluency 77
> Pronunciation 47
> Vocabulary 90
> WD 90
> 
> (I had similar result in 1st. During 2nd attempt I missed two WFD, so L & W went back to 60's)
> 
> My speaking score has been similar in all three attempts, Im sure I did well in RA, DI, RL, ASQ. However, I performed really bad in RS.
> Can you guys suggest any strategy for RS?
> 
> Any comment to improve other sections as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkotb

I appeared in the exam yesterday for a second attempt, the most obvious observation that the second exam was way harder than the first one. Even though, some of the questions were repeated from the mocking tests, especially, mock test 1. Moreover, some questions were way easier than expected like order paragraph but on the other hand some question were really tough for example one of the describe image photos shows a process without a single word on it. 

Any way, my score in my second attempt came as the following: L-R-S-W (71-81-71-74)

I am not sure if I should go for a third attempt or not. Wish me good luck both ways.


----------



## Robin_Hood

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can use 25 to 30 words for SWT. Just remember you have to summarize the text into only *one* sentence.


Thanks !


----------



## nauman1392

sunnyjoel005 said:


> nauman1392 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Seniors.. Hope you all are doing good. I have taken 2 mock tests 1st mock : LSRW = 64/85/61/62
> 2nd mock test : LRSW = 77/85/63/70
> I need 65+ to get 10 points.. and i am going to dubai to attempt PTE.. i am a bit worried about reading as its quite confusing and I haven't made any improvement according to the mock tests.. what do u guys think? Should i go for it or not??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether your 2nd mock test is in right order. From my own experience I used to get the same score as yours in reading. Couple of mock tests gave me 61 in reading. I would suggest you to practice more on ptestudy.com and pte-practice.com and try to understand each and every unknown word you see while reading. It helps you to increase your vocabulary and grammar. Improvise yourself every time you make a mistake in the reading section. I practiced day and night for couple of months to get 80 in reading. There are no tips and tricks for reading section according to me. It all depends on your practice. Best of luck.
> 
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
> L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
> Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
> EOI : 22/11/2018
> Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.
Click to expand...

Yes Sorry. The 2nd mock test is LRSW = 77/63/85/70..


----------



## alegor

kingkotb said:


> I appeared in the exam yesterday for a second attempt, the most obvious observation that the second exam was way harder than the first one. Even though, some of the questions were repeated from the mocking tests, especially, mock test 1. Moreover, some questions were way easier than expected like order paragraph but on the other hand some question were really tough for example one of the describe image photos shows a process without a single word on it.
> 
> Any way, my score in my second attempt came as the following: L-R-S-W (71-81-71-74)
> 
> I am not sure if I should go for a third attempt or not. Wish me good luck both ways.


Hello,

You have done decently well in your second attempt when compared to your first. You also mentioned it was little tough but you managed to get a decent score. Now you are just few marks away in each section to get overall 79+. I would recommend you to go and take third attempt as it will boost your overall points to 75 (subclass189) and 80 (subclass 190) respectively. You will be invited the following month invitation round if your score is 75 or 80.

All the best!!


----------



## IMG_SL

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even I struggled a lot initially with Repeat sentence. Just one word to master it "Practice". In you tube you have a lot of Repeat sentence questions. I practiced around 20 repeat sentence everyday. It is better if you have practice through your earphones, will help you to focus. Close your eyes listen to the content and please don't try to memorize it. Try to understand what the speaker is saying and just go with the flow. During the exam, I din do 2 repeat sentence well but I just went with the content and flow. I scored 90, surprise.
> 
> Note: please don't try any accent.


Alegor, thank you very much for the valued advice.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL

vineethelias said:


> While listening, understand the idea. DO NOT repeat the whole words in your mind if the sentence is long. Just repeat in mind only the last part. Sit tight, there will be two or three seconds delay for the mic to open. Repeat whatever you remember in the same tone of the speaker (copying the tone has no problem) and if you don't remember some parts, use filler.
> The students need to bring "something" before the lecture begins.
> Or if you remember the sound, fake it.
> 
> In repeat sentence, few will be tough, try to score 50 % content and full marks in fluency.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks vineeth for the valuble tips.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL

kingkotb said:


> I appeared in the exam yesterday for a second attempt, the most obvious observation that the second exam was way harder than the first one. Even though, some of the questions were repeated from the mocking tests, especially, mock test 1. Moreover, some questions were way easier than expected like order paragraph but on the other hand some question were really tough for example one of the describe image photos shows a process without a single word on it.
> 
> Any way, my score in my second attempt came as the following: L-R-S-W (71-81-71-74)
> 
> I am not sure if I should go for a third attempt or not. Wish me good luck both ways.


Yeah, same thing happened to me. Re order paras were way too easy, on the other hand, some repeat sentences felt so hard.
This is our only way out, do not stop.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

kingkotb said:


> I appeared in the exam yesterday for a second attempt, the most obvious observation that the second exam was way harder than the first one. Even though, some of the questions were repeated from the mocking tests, especially, mock test 1. Moreover, some questions were way easier than expected like order paragraph but on the other hand some question were really tough for example one of the describe image photos shows a process without a single word on it.
> 
> Any way, my score in my second attempt came as the following: L-R-S-W (71-81-71-74)
> 
> I am not sure if I should go for a third attempt or not. Wish me good luck both ways.


It's not the exam that become tough. We tend to relax or mourn after the first one and the effort we took to practice our brain reduces. It take the same effort to prepare for the second exam too, unless you didn't stop practicing and preparing after the first exam anticipating a negative result. 

Sadly I am going through the same phase.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkotb

vineethelias said:


> It's not the exam that become tough. We tend to relax or mourn after the first one and the effort we took to practice our brain reduces. It take the same effort to prepare for the second exam too, unless you didn't stop practicing and preparing after the first exam anticipating a negative result.
> 
> Sadly I am going through the same phase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I prepared for around 1 month before the exam with almost 12 hours weekly but to be honest I practiced the Reading section the most. I am sure that the first exam was way easier than the one I had yesterday especially in listening and speaking.


----------



## Oneil

Hi,
It’s not about whether you want to write it the third time or not. If you need it to bump up your points , than you would be better off writing PTE-A. At least a huge number of people find it easier compared to IELTS. It may be tough now for you to crack but just focus on the end goal, PR. 

For speaking , make sure you have no hesitation , get your introduction and conclusion right . If you practice the standard formats, you would know the key words to begin and conclude with way ahead of time. 

For listening, sometimes it gets hard based on the environment around you. Practising mock is good which are graded , that point out your weakness and help you build on it is helpful.

Don’t loose heart. You would get it this time . Stay positive 👍


----------



## bnetkunt

Hi Guys,

I have given PTE 3 times in different centers.
Everytime I get Reading,writing and listening above 85.
But every time I got around 58-62 in Speaking.
Actually I took 9 official mock tests of PTE and I got 87-90 in speaking So My Speaking is good only and everytime I test the mic before test properly.

But in actual test I am always getting less in speaking. Is this PTE really a scam how can I get less in speaking continuously..

Please help me guys does writing to Pearson helps in this case?

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneil

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have given PTE 3 times in different centers.
> Everytime I get Reading,writing and listening above 85.
> But every time I got around 58-62 in Speaking.
> Actually I took 9 official mock tests of PTE and I got 87-90 in speaking So My Speaking is good only and everytime I test the mic before test properly.
> 
> But in actual test I am always getting less in speaking. Is this PTE really a scam how can I get less in speaking continuously..
> 
> Please help me guys does writing to Pearson helps in this case?
> 
> Regards,
> bnetkunt
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi,
I understand it is frustrating but I think it would highly unlikely bring about a huge change in the score . 

https://blog.e2language.com/get-pte-rescore/

Have you tried the scored mock tests from e2language?


----------



## bnetkunt

Oneil said:


> Hi,
> I understand it is frustrating but I think it would highly unlikely bring about a huge change in the score .
> 
> https://blog.e2language.com/get-pte-rescore/
> 
> Have you tried the scored mock tests from e2language?


I have taken official Pearson PTE mock.
I have got 87-90 in speaking section in that

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have given PTE 3 times in different centers.
> Everytime I get Reading,writing and listening above 85.
> But every time I got around 58-62 in Speaking.
> Actually I took 9 official mock tests of PTE and I got 87-90 in speaking So My Speaking is good only and everytime I test the mic before test properly.
> 
> But in actual test I am always getting less in speaking. Is this PTE really a scam how can I get less in speaking continuously..
> 
> Please help me guys does writing to Pearson helps in this case?
> 
> Regards,
> bnetkunt
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hello,

Please write to Pearson attaching your mock test results (if any) and explain the situation, not sure about the end result but there is no harm in writing to them. Also, could you please elaborate the methods you using in speaking section (Read aloud, Desc image, Repeat sentence, Retell lecture).


----------



## bnetkunt

For Read aloud , Describe image and Retell lecture .I use montone and go in a moderate speed. for repeat sentence I maintain the tone and speed of the speaker


alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please write to Pearson attaching your mock test results (if any) and explain the situation, not sure about the end result but there is no harm in writing to them. Also, could you please elaborate the methods you using in speaking section (Read aloud, Desc image, Repeat sentence, Retell lecture).


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin_Hood

vineethelias said:


> If you can summarize the text in fewer words as possible, it is the best. But it all depends on the passage. If I say 30-40 words is the ideal length, it cannot be true in all cases. If the passage is lengthy and contain multiple Kew points, you need to include them in summary. So a summary depends on the passage.
> Whatever the case is, the intention of the exercise is not to test if you can write a lengthy sentence of 70 words. The main focus is how good are you in reading and understanding the passage, and if you understood it well, how efficient are you in summarising it into a single sentence.
> 
> First write down main topic and supporting points. Then eliminate redundant points. And then make a sentence including all the points. Then work on the sentence to reduce word count. If you can replace three or four words with a single word, do that. Always try to paraphrase the passage sentences. If you try to write them as it is, it may be difficult for you to limit the word count.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you Vineeth.. I got your point.

Vineeth , by the way..I noticed you have already 65 Points. Isn't that 65 enough for getting PR ? (for 190 ) I am asking this because my category too "Computer Systems and Networks".


----------



## farrukh.rashid

I gave the test for fourth time and got S/W/R/L: 76/76/77/74.

This is the third time I got 76 in speaking, although pronunciation increased from 63 to 75. My next attempt is on Sunday and I don't even know where to start again. Should I purchase E2 Budget package?


----------



## JG

farrukh.rashid said:


> I gave the test for fourth time and got S/W/R/L: 76/76/77/74.
> 
> This is the third time I got 76 in speaking, although pronunciation increased from 63 to 75. My next attempt is on Sunday and I don't even know where to start again. Should I purchase E2 Budget package?


For 4 days there is no use in purchasing e2 language give some time and study well using e2 language.


----------



## jazinogold

This is my score for mock test B, guys where should.... I'll be taking the test in 7days time. Am I ready for the test?


----------



## cyhnk

Hi everyone,

I attached my results of PTE mock test. I lost my focus at one WFD question and was able to write only a couple words from recording and made up a sentence. I know it affected my writing score.

I just want to understand why grammar and written discourse scores are low. Any idea which part of the test affects these two skills?

Thank you


----------



## ANAIN

Not_so_great_guy said:


> ...


Thanks Bro for sharing the info


----------



## outspoken

Robin_Hood said:


> Thank you Vineeth.. I got your point.
> 
> Vineeth , by the way..I noticed you have already 65 Points. Isn't that 65 enough for getting PR ? (for 190 ) I am asking this because my category too "Computer Systems and Networks".


Yes it is enough, but to maximize the chances, I prefer to have my English score improved. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

farrukh.rashid said:


> I gave the test for fourth time and got S/W/R/L: 76/76/77/74.
> 
> This is the third time I got 76 in speaking, although pronunciation increased from 63 to 75. My next attempt is on Sunday and I don't even know where to start again. Should I purchase E2 Budget package?


Do an easy method to speak. Use very simple English. Don't try to analyse the graph in the most logical way. 
Pick a method you can easily speak for 35 seconds whatever the image is. 
Don't go with any format out there in YouTube, in fact prepare your own format which is the most comfortable for you to speak fluently.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24

cyhnk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I attached my results of PTE mock test. I lost my focus at one WFD question and was able to write only a couple words from recording and made up a sentence. I know it affected my writing score.
> 
> I just want to understand why grammar and written discourse scores are low. Any idea which part of the test affects these two skills?
> 
> Thank you


 For the Writing scores- Make sure your essay is in coherence with the context and your sentences are in the flow. Probably this would have impacted your written discourse. Otherwise, your scores have been pretty good.


----------



## Oneil

cyhnk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I attached my results of PTE mock test. I lost my focus at one WFD question and was able to write only a couple words from recording and made up a sentence. I know it affected my writing score.
> 
> I just want to understand why grammar and written discourse scores are low. Any idea which part of the test affects these two skills?
> 
> Thank you


Your scores look good. A lot of times stress is both good and bad. I suppose give yourself a breather and sit back and relax. From your scores, looks like hesitation or more likely the pressure of scoring 79+ is mounting at you. Just try to forget it all. Write it as if you want to give it your Best But don’t worry about the score. Hope to see you post your 79+ score soon.


----------



## cyhnk

Oneil said:


> Your scores look good. A lot of times stress is both good and bad. I suppose give yourself a breather and sit back and relax. From your scores, looks like hesitation or more likely the pressure of scoring 79+ is mounting at you. Just try to forget it all. Write it as if you want to give it your Best But don’t worry about the score. Hope to see you post your 79+ score soon.


Thank you stress is on the bad side these days. I feel like I shouldn't make mistakes and try to cover everything on writing parts. That's why I make mistakes I think. Will try to chill a bit before the test


----------



## vinay_1187

Written my PTE exam for *5th* time on *08-Dec* and below is what i felt.

Overall exam level was pretty easy as compared to my past attempts.

Speaking : 
Read Aloud was lengthy but it is OK.
Repeat sentence was manageable and not lengthy as I expect.
Describe Image was bit tough as multiple graphs to be explained.
Retell lecture was fine , 1 video was displayed explaining Machine Learnign and Big Data
2 LecturesWritingere.

Writting : It was again good. Below was my Essay

The time people devote in job leaves very little time for personal life. How widespread is the problem. What problem will this shortage of time causes.

Reading and Listening was again as expected.

Below is my score, Overall 79

90	Speaking
72	Listening
87	Reading
65	Writing
------------------

58	Grammar
90	Fluency
85	Pronunciation
73	Spelling
85	Vocabulary
70	Written


----------



## vinay_1187

I am getting frustrated day by day a lot of money is invested and still not getting the desired results.


----------



## MdAamerHasan

vinay_1187 said:


> Written my PTE exam for *5th* time on *08-Dec* and below is what i felt.
> 
> Overall exam level was pretty easy as compared to my past attempts.
> 
> Speaking :
> Read Aloud was lengthy but it is OK.
> Repeat sentence was manageable and not lengthy as I expect.
> Describe Image was bit tough as multiple graphs to be explained.
> Retell lecture was fine , 1 video was displayed explaining Machine Learnign and Big Data
> 2 LecturesWritingere.
> 
> Writting : It was again good. Below was my Essay
> 
> The time people devote in job leaves very little time for personal life. How widespread is the problem. What problem will this shortage of time causes.
> 
> Reading and Listening was again as expected.
> 
> Below is my score, Overall 79
> 
> 90Speaking
> 72Listening
> 87Reading
> 65Writing
> ------------------
> 
> 58Grammar
> 90Fluency
> 85Pronunciation
> 73Spelling
> 85Vocabulary
> 70Written


Are u using any draft or template for writing essay, summarize written text and spoken text??

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Those who are struggling in speaking section of PTE follow the tips and strategy from “PTE Queries” on FB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

jazinogold said:


> This is my score for mock test B, guys where should.... I'll be taking the test in 7days time. Am I ready for the test?


I'm sorry to say, by looking at your Mock test score, you don't seem to be ready yet.

1. Please get lots of practice at ptestudy.com, in speaking section, start reading articles, books, papers, watch videos. Try to read to somebody who can give you some advice about your pronunciation.
2. Please watch Youtube videos by Jay from E2 Language (for Describe Image, Retell Lecture, Repeat Sentences, Summary Written Text, Essay)
3. Also, as Rocky said in the post before mine, "Those who are struggling in speaking section of PTE follow the tips and strategy from “PTE Queries” on FB""
There are other tips and tricks others have provided as well, try to find them in this blog and practice.

VERY IMPORTANT: Try to reschedule your exam, so you don't waste money if you get a bad score (if you decide to attempt it).


----------



## nauman1392

Hello seniors.. i am taking PTE tomorrow.. any tips for the test day??


----------



## nauman1392

At TEPTH Dubai..


----------



## majjji

nauman1392 said:


> At TEPTH Dubai..


Be on time. If you have your test in the morning, keep in mind that the main Sheikh Zayed road gets very busy especially from 6 to 10 AM as everyone from sharjah has to reach Dubai for offices. TEPTH is in Silicon Oasis and 2 bus routes go there. Try to choose the shortest route to the center. The metro train also gets busy during this time and 4.30 to 6 PM in the evening. So plan your trip to the test center smartly. 

Stay calm and relaxed. Having a chocolate or any sweet just before the test is good too as it regulates your blood pressure which is enough before a 3 hours computer test. If you want detailed info, read another thread 'PTE Test Center in Pakistan.' I haved posted some detailed info there. Good Luck for your test. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

I believe now onwards the PTE exam booking will be tighter as the number of invites is less.


----------



## nauman1392

majjji said:


> nauman1392 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At TEPTH Dubai..
> 
> 
> 
> Be on time. If you have your test in the morning, keep in mind that the main Sheikh Zayed road gets very busy especially from 6 to 10 AM as everyone from sharjah has to reach Dubai for offices. TEPTH is in Silicon Oasis and 2 bus routes go there. Try to choose the shortest route to the center. The metro train also gets busy during this time and 4.30 to 6 PM in the evening. So plan your trip to the test center smartly.
> 
> Stay calm and relaxed. Having a chocolate or any sweet just before the test is good too as it regulates your blood pressure which is enough before a 3 hours computer test. If you want detailed info, read another thread 'PTE Test Center in Pakistan.' I haved posted some detailed info there. Good Luck for your test.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My test time is 2 pm.. and thanks for the guidance..


----------



## combatant

Guys,

Anyone can help me out regarding the better PTE center from Vietnam, Malaysia, Turkey? Where should I give my PTE test from these three countries?


----------



## hamidd

Hi Everyone,

I found some youtube videos claiming to show repeated questions for PTE exam, did anyone study from repeated questions and saw them in the exam?

Thanks,


----------



## vinay_1187

MdAamerHasan said:


> Are u using any draft or template for writing essay, summarize written text and spoken text??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


For writing as such no templates but yes I used the tips from e2language.com
If you can help me with some hot tips do share with me please


----------



## softseun

Dear all, 

I have gone through PTE tutorial in the past but didn't take the test so now am looking for a way to get back at it, can anyone suggest a good site or another platform to practice with. 

Something that will cover all the sections.

Please advise


----------



## alegor

softseun said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have gone through PTE tutorial in the past but didn't take the test so now am looking for a way to get back at it, can anyone suggest a good site or another platform to practice with.
> 
> Something that will cover all the sections.
> 
> Please advise


E2Languange. Jay methods are very helpful


----------



## jorge_andres65

Guys I'm struggling with listening and especially speaking (which is the easiest tasks for many people) can you give me some tips to improve it? 

Thanks in advance!

Here my last results 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

jorge_andres65 said:


> Guys I'm struggling with listening and especially speaking (which is the easiest tasks for many people) can you give me some tips to improve it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Here my last results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jorge, 

In all of your 3 results that you have uploaded, I can pick up only one issue that is lowering your speaking as well as listening score below 79 and that is pronunciation. Try improving your pronunciation by hook or by crook while keeping all other strategies same and you will definitely get your desired result. Good Luck! 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sravankukunoor

Hi friends,
I need some advice .Before that i want to share my experience with pte.

With my busy schedule i have tried hard and cleared pte last year in july with 65pts,and my total points were 65(Age-30,Edu-15,Wrk Exp-10,PTE-10) and im with ANZCO 261313 i thougt it is enough to get me invitation at that time, but by the time passed i realised that with this score i will never get invitation so i thought again to give exam last year november but with some personal problem i have not given the exam.
Now i wrote my exam after almost 1 year 
1st attempt 27th oct'18-L/R/S/W-61/66/75/64
Enabling skills-G-67,OF-90,P-69,S-21,V-42,WD-65
2nd attempt 28th NOV'18-L/R/S/W-72,74,80,72
Enablin skills-G-80,OF-88,P-69,S-77,V-66,WD-70
3rd attempt 10Dec'18-L/R/S/W-48,59,50,52
Enabling skills-G-80,OF-65,P-36,S-22,V-73,WD-56
Im so depressed with the score i got in 3rd attempt,im clueless and helpless on how to crack this test.please share some valuable ideas on how to get my confidence back.
Im really helpless with blank head.


----------



## jorge_andres65

majjji said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> In all of your 3 results that you have uploaded, I can pick up only one issue that is lowering your speaking as well as listening score below 79 and that is pronunciation. Try improving your pronunciation by hook or by crook while keeping all other strategies same and you will definitely get your desired result. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Thanks majjji for answering, but I wanted to ask you what do you mean when you say by hook or crook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

jorge_andres65 said:


> Thanks majjji for answering, but I wanted to ask you what do you mean when you say by hook or crook?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Means explore the tips and tricks already posted in this forum and practice to check what works best for you and boosts your pronunciation score. Most of the time it's related to the mic but I don't specifically know about your situation. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65

majjji said:


> Means explore the tips and tricks already posted in this forum and practice to check what works best for you and boosts your pronunciation score. Most of the time it's related to the mic but I don't specifically know about your situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Got you! Thank you so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

jorge_andres65 said:


> Guys I'm struggling with listening and especially speaking (which is the easiest tasks for many people) can you give me some tips to improve it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Here my last results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello,


Please try the below methods it will help you score 79+ in speaking section,

Read aloud - You will be given 40 secs to prepare for each read aloud, utilize it. In that 40 secs read aloud like how you are going to read when the system starts recording. You can finish reading the text in 20-25 secs while reading for the first time itself you will have an idea which word you are struggling with try to pronounce it properly. When the system starts recording. Read the text with moderate speed. Please be very careful with plurals you have to stress the S word like "examS", friendS etc and don't repeat words.

Describe image - Just try to talk in simple english but with header, body and conclusion. 
Header - The line graph represents..., the image represents..
Body - Just give few points from the image, not required what you say should match the data. just be fluent.
conclusion - Overall...,

Repeat sentence - Listen carefully to the context don't try to memorize word by word. If you are able to understand the sentence then you can repeat it without any problem. Close your eyes and listen it will help you to concentrate. 

Retell lecture - try to take as many notes(short notes) as possible. it will help you to be fluent. Again it should have topic, body and conclusion.
Topic - the speaker was discussing about... Topic of the lecture,
Body - from the short notes try to talk for 20 secs ( he/she mentioned 'point1', discussed 'point2', highlighted 'point3', talked 'point5'). Try to use filler words in between to complete the sentence.
Conclusion - Finally the speaker concluded .....


Try this it will help you a lot


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

combatant said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone can help me out regarding the better PTE center from Vietnam, Malaysia, Turkey? Where should I give my PTE test from these three countries?


What about Thailand? They have 1 in Bangkok. It's has on average about 1 or 2 test takers.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

jorge_andres65 said:


> Guys I'm struggling with listening and especially speaking (which is the easiest tasks for many people) can you give me some tips to improve it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Here my last results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez! Your scores remind me of ME...


----------



## baani

Hello guys I am new here just wanted to know is it possible to get 79 in each module for 20 points cheers from India


----------



## jorge_andres65

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please try the below methods it will help you score 79+ in speaking section,
> 
> 
> 
> Read aloud - You will be given 40 secs to prepare for each read aloud, utilize it. In that 40 secs read aloud like how you are going to read when the system starts recording. You can finish reading the text in 20-25 secs while reading for the first time itself you will have an idea which word you are struggling with try to pronounce it properly. When the system starts recording. Read the text with moderate speed. Please be very careful with plurals you have to stress the S word like "examS", friendS etc and don't repeat words.
> 
> 
> 
> Describe image - Just try to talk in simple english but with header, body and conclusion.
> 
> Header - The line graph represents..., the image represents..
> 
> Body - Just give few points from the image, not required what you say should match the data. just be fluent.
> 
> conclusion - Overall...,
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat sentence - Listen carefully to the context don't try to memorize word by word. If you are able to understand the sentence then you can repeat it without any problem. Close your eyes and listen it will help you to concentrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Retell lecture - try to take as many notes(short notes) as possible. it will help you to be fluent. Again it should have topic, body and conclusion.
> 
> Topic - the speaker was discussing about... Topic of the lecture,
> 
> Body - from the short notes try to talk for 20 secs ( he/she mentioned 'point1', discussed 'point2', highlighted 'point3', talked 'point5'). Try to use filler words in between to complete the sentence.
> 
> Conclusion - Finally the speaker concluded .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this it will help you a lot




Thank you for your tips! To be honest I've been doing that, but I'm not sure if it's because of the position of the microphone or because I'm Latin and we tend to speak very fast and we don't really open our mouth, but I've been trying to open my mouth and be very clear without any luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Jeez! Your scores remind me of ME...




So you know how it feels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuTkumar

Hello aspirants,

I hereby would like-love to share authentic and tailored tips for English language test.
I had been experimenting with 2 (IELTS & PTE) of the English test for last five years.
So, thought to share my interpretation through this forum.

Look forward for my posts.
TuTkumar


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

baani said:


> Hello guys I am new here just wanted to know is it possible to get 79 in each module for 20 points cheers from India


With preparation it is absolutely possible. 

This thread is a goldmine of tips and strategies


----------



## rmadhanagopal

baani said:


> Hello guys I am new here just wanted to know is it possible to get 79 in each module for 20 points cheers from India


It is definitely possible with just a little preparation. I would suggest to take the Mock exams from PTE Site which were very helpful.


----------



## hamidd

Hi Everyone,

I found some youtube videos claiming to show repeated questions for PTE exam, did anyone study from repeated questions and saw them in the exam?

Thanks,


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Guys, 

I was unable to click next button on my essay question today in PTE exam since it got timed out.. It was almost complete.

. Will it be automatically saved and I would get the score or not, Can anyone pls tell? 

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was unable to click next button on my essay question today in PTE exam since it got timed out.. It was almost complete.
> 
> . Will it be automatically saved and I would get the score or not, Can anyone pls tell?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


It will get scored based on what was in there when it timed out. If you believe you were done with it, need not worry.


----------



## Robin_Hood

Hi Guys,
I strongly believe this group have some English grammer experts or people who scored very good score at grammer.If anyone o you can explain this to me I would geatly appreciate that.
I presume that I might have lost many marks for below mistakes. 

Q 1.
As far as I know, "the" term is used when we need to describe a specifically known thing.But I am not sure why we usually do not use "the" in below cases.

<the> technology
<the> everlasting 
<the> American language
<the> world war II
<the> Mass communication
<the> discounts
<the> great britan
<the> solar power
<the rainy nights>
all <the> knowledge

Q 2.
In addition to that, I am aware we use "an" infront of vowels.But why we do not use "an" infront of below words ? 
<an> improvement	
for <an> example
<an> University
<an> European
<an> US ambassador 

Good luck for all the guys here !


----------



## alegor

hamidd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found some youtube videos claiming to show repeated questions for PTE exam, did anyone study from repeated questions and saw them in the exam?
> 
> Thanks,


Please use those videos just to practice yourself like a mock test. I saw Repeat sentence videos just to practice, it helped me. But nothing came in my PTE exam from those videos.


----------



## rabeeel

Hi everyone, 

Kindly guide me. as i want to appear in PTE-A exam as well. I have already got 7.5 each band in IELTS but want to appear in PTE and targeting the maximum score of PTE in equivalence to 8 bands in IELTS.

Kindly guide me from where i can get my preparation done. also need kind guidance the end to end preparation tips and techniques for PTE-A.

Looking forward for the positive guidance.

-Rabeel


----------



## DN7C

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> I strongly believe this group have some English grammer experts or people who scored very good score at grammer.If anyone o you can explain this to me I would geatly appreciate that.
> I presume that I might have lost many marks for below mistakes.
> 
> Q 1.
> As far as I know, "the" term is used when we need to describe a specifically known thing.But I am not sure why we usually do not use "the" in below cases.
> 
> <the> technology
> <the> everlasting
> <the> American language
> <the> world war II
> <the> Mass communication
> <the> discounts
> <the> great britan
> <the> solar power
> <the rainy nights>
> all <the> knowledge
> 
> Q 2.
> In addition to that, I am aware we use "an" infront of vowels.But why we do not use "an" infront of below words ?
> <an> improvement
> for <an> example
> <an> University
> <an> European
> <an> US ambassador
> 
> Good luck for all the guys here !


I am not an expert. However, you need to watch this lesson,


----------



## coollucky

hamidd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found some youtube videos claiming to show repeated questions for PTE exam, did anyone study from repeated questions and saw them in the exam?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes they do come. I have come across few repeat sentences and WFD from them (from D2L videos). And most surprisingly, in my third attempt, I got one reading MCMQ (multiple choice) and one re-order para from ptetutorials.com practice material. I was so elated to see both questions as I literally remembered the answers. 

Although later on I fell short in speaking by 2 marks again (77)


----------



## alegor

rabeeel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Kindly guide me. as i want to appear in PTE-A exam as well. I have already got 7.5 each band in IELTS but want to appear in PTE and targeting the maximum score of PTE in equivalence to 8 bands in IELTS.
> 
> Kindly guide me from where i can get my preparation done. also need kind guidance the end to end preparation tips and techniques for PTE-A.
> 
> Looking forward for the positive guidance.
> 
> -Rabeel


Hello,

Kindly prepare yourself for atleast one month for this exam. Please refer E2Language.com for better methods or you can youtube E2L to prepare for this exam


----------



## coollucky

baani said:


> Hello guys I am new here just wanted to know is it possible to get 79 in each module for 20 points cheers from India


Welcome to the Jungle....
I know cheesy lines..but a bitter truth as well :mad2:


----------



## mahnoor101

Do I have to authenticate my PTE score on pearsonvue.com/ptescores? Or is it fine if I dont?


----------



## DavidFontaine

rabeeel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Kindly guide me. as i want to appear in PTE-A exam as well. I have already got 7.5 each band in IELTS but want to appear in PTE and targeting the maximum score of PTE in equivalence to 8 bands in IELTS.
> 
> Kindly guide me from where i can get my preparation done. also need kind guidance the end to end preparation tips and techniques for PTE-A.
> 
> Looking forward for the positive guidance.
> 
> -Rabeel


Watch the E2L videos on YouTube. There are some that go through an entire PTE exam and talk you through it.

I got a perfect score in PTE after getting only a 7 writing and 7.5 reading in IELTS. I'm a native speaker but honestly, it was mostly through using E2L's videos and downloading the $10 questions from the Pearson website. It's all about knowing the exam and very little about speaking perfect English


----------



## TuTkumar

Robin_Hood said:


> Hi Guys,
> I strongly believe this group have some English grammer experts or people who scored very good score at grammer.If anyone o you can explain this to me I would geatly appreciate that.
> I presume that I might have lost many marks for below mistakes.
> 
> Q 1.
> As far as I know, "the" term is used when we need to describe a specifically known thing.But I am not sure why we usually do not use "the" in below cases.
> 
> <the> technology
> <the> everlasting
> <the> American language
> <the> world war II
> <the> Mass communication
> <the> discounts
> <the> great britan
> <the> solar power
> <the rainy nights>
> all <the> knowledge
> 
> Q 2.
> In addition to that, I am aware we use "an" infront of vowels.But why we do not use "an" infront of below words ?
> <an> improvement
> for <an> example
> <an> University
> <an> European
> <an> US ambassador
> 
> Good luck for all the guys here !



Great Question.
Be curious and keep asking such questions, you will, for sure score perfect 90 in all language skills in a matter of time!

I will respond to such interesting questions as time permits.
Your question is on the use of definite article “The” and indefinite article “A” or “An”.

“The”:

Well, let me give my insights based on my interpretation after dwelling into many dictionaries such as Cambridge, Longman, McMillan etc.

You are partially correct as far as you simply use definite article (The) before a noun in a simple sentence, for example, considering your given noun; technology, “The technology has changed.” which partially is correct.

However, definite article (The) slightly changes its position when a complex sentence is written in which a noun is used as “specific noun” and followed to express a general idea.

For instance, “The consequences of technology (specific noun technology, “the” does not precedes noun) on the environment (general idea- environment, the precedes noun) is alarming.”

“A” or “An”:

Vowel is phonetic by definition, but not merely alphabets (a, e , i, o and u).

So, “An” precedes the vowel sound but not the alphabets.

A U(YOU)niversity-“YOU.” is not a vowel sound, so, a university is correct.
A u(YOU)sual- “YOU.” is not a vowel sound, so a usual is correct.
An un(AU)usual-“AU” is a vowel sound, so, an unusual is correct.

Below are some examples of “An” before alphabets other than “a, e ,I, o and u”.

An hour, An MLA, An MP (but, the member of assembly/parliament.), Notice the phonetics while saying MLA (EM) vs Member (Mem).
Well, I got to go, so, stopping here.

Good luck.


----------



## DavidFontaine

The most important thing to understand is that the English language makes no sense at all, and trying to understand it will just cause frustration and insanity. Just look at the word 'Leicester'. Feel for you guys


----------



## bvpraveen

Has the PTE question sequence changed recently?

Reason being, "Read & Write: Fill in the blanks" section came first instead of last during Mock test C and actual exam.


----------



## DavidFontaine

Mine was speaking first 2 weeks ago


----------



## Robin_Hood

TuTkumar said:


> Great Question.
> Be curious and keep asking such questions, you will, for sure score perfect 90 in all language skills in a matter of time!
> 
> I will respond to such interesting questions as time permits.
> Your question is on the use of definite article “The” and indefinite article “A” or “An”.
> 
> “The”:
> 
> Well, let me give my insights based on my interpretation after dwelling into many dictionaries such as Cambridge, Longman, McMillan etc.
> 
> You are partially correct as far as you simply use definite article (The) before a noun in a simple sentence, for example, considering your given noun; technology, “The technology has changed.” which partially is correct.
> 
> However, definite article (The) slightly changes its position when a complex sentence is written in which a noun is used as “specific noun” and followed to express a general idea.
> 
> For instance, “The consequences of technology (specific noun technology, “the” does not precedes noun) on the environment (general idea- environment, the precedes noun) is alarming.”
> 
> “A” or “An”:
> 
> Vowel is phonetic by definition, but not merely alphabets (a, e , i, o and u).
> 
> So, “An” precedes the vowel sound but not the alphabets.
> 
> A U(YOU)niversity-“YOU.” is not a vowel sound, so, a university is correct.
> A u(YOU)sual- “YOU.” is not a vowel sound, so a usual is correct.
> An un(AU)usual-“AU” is a vowel sound, so, an unusual is correct.
> 
> Below are some examples of “An” before alphabets other than “a, e ,I, o and u”.
> 
> An hour, An MLA, An MP (but, the member of assembly/parliament.), Notice the phonetics while saying MLA (EM) vs Member (Mem).
> Well, I got to go, so, stopping here.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks TuTkumar for taking your time to answer this and also for the encouragement. This is the explanation I was looking for. I really appreciate this and pretty sure many of them get benefited from this.


----------



## outspoken

Same for me as well. But that's the least to worry about and the sequence will be different for different people.


bvpraveen said:


> Has the PTE question sequence changed recently?
> 
> Reason being, "Read & Write: Fill in the blanks" section came first instead of last during Mock test C and actual exam.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneil

Sravankukunoor said:


> Hi friends,
> I need some advice .Before that i want to share my experience with pte.
> 
> With my busy schedule i have tried hard and cleared pte last year in july with 65pts,and my total points were 65(Age-30,Edu-15,Wrk Exp-10,PTE-10) and im with ANZCO 261313 i thougt it is enough to get me invitation at that time, but by the time passed i realised that with this score i will never get invitation so i thought again to give exam last year november but with some personal problem i have not given the exam.
> Now i wrote my exam after almost 1 year
> 1st attempt 27th oct'18-L/R/S/W-61/66/75/64
> Enabling skills-G-67,OF-90,P-69,S-21,V-42,WD-65
> 2nd attempt 28th NOV'18-L/R/S/W-72,74,80,72
> Enablin skills-G-80,OF-88,P-69,S-77,V-66,WD-70
> 3rd attempt 10Dec'18-L/R/S/W-48,59,50,52
> Enabling skills-G-80,OF-65,P-36,S-22,V-73,WD-56
> Im so depressed with the score i got in 3rd attempt,im clueless and helpless on how to crack this test.please share some valuable ideas on how to get my confidence back.
> Im really helpless with blank head.


Hi,
I can feel the frustration and depression you have been going through. Had a rough patch myself when I tried to score 8+ in IELTS and would always score a 7.5 in either speaking or writing, while I would have had score 9 / 8.5 in my other English skills.

I could share my experience. Firstly, I destressed myself and took a break for a month. During this time, I had gone back to things I like , watching English movies , listening to English music and writing something everyday . This wasn’t a conscious effort to prepare but just to clear my mind and have fun.

Based on my friends advise , I have it a shot to PTE-A. E2language free videos on YouTube helped me understand the pattern and expectation and with a month of daily practice I was able to get the perfect score.

Total prep time - 2 months . 1 month unwind and the second month prepare but make sure you don’t prepare to achieve a particular score. Just enjoy the journey.

Few key problems I faced and how I overcame them.
Speaking : Initially 40 seconds of explaining the figure would have had the following : 5 seconds of uncertain ness at the start , followed by 30 / 35 seconds of graph explaining and no time for conclusion. The body also contained a lot of pauses as well.

How I changed : for each of the various speaking sections types, u had precompiled intro, conclusion and key words for the body section. This helped me wrap up in 35/38 seconds. 

Listening: This was a section I didn’t have much of a problem and usually got this right from the start.
Things that helped: listening to various forms of English music and singing over, helped me. Make sure you can at least sing back songs after listening for say 10 seconds , 20 seconds , and so on and keep improving. Also, try writing down the key ( tricky ) words in the lyrics. You could do the same with lectures with sub titles. Ensure you listen only and don’t see the sub titles. Later, you could verify your answers. 
I am sure you have practiced also using E2language and other such free / paid resources.

Reading : this is another section,where I didn’t face issues. I suppose my habits of reading helped me.
Few pointers : try reading articles or books or anything that you like . For example, if you don’t like the usual practice text, read about sports and discuss with your friends about it. Try to use the same words you read, to explain them. This gets your brain to retain words that you read. Only you start getting comfy with these, try to start reading about the boring articles. Make sure they are short at first before you start having longer length articles. For such articles , if you can’t discuss, ensure you write it down and verify. With practice, I am sure you would be doing it like a breeze and would become second nature to you.

Summarising : I believe, if you are picking up skills, don’t do it for the purpose of scores. Do it to improve yourself and scores will follow. This way you learn something new and you keep it for life.


----------



## Anyad

I really really REALLY recommend getting the official test packs, and the biggest one (That contains three different scored tests). It was very very useful for me in prepping and it constantly underestimated my real score, so if you get to where you want to be on these, you'll score your desired results no worries. 

I got 90/90/90/90 on my first PTE-A attempt and I think the practicing on the official test really really helped me.


----------



## JG

bvpraveen said:


> Has the PTE question sequence changed recently?
> 
> Reason being, "Read & Write: Fill in the blanks" section came first instead of last during Mock test C and actual exam.


The order can be changed anytime. During my two exams reorder was my first and fill in the blanks last.


----------



## shas.irctc

Hi Frens ..Please inform me any good , reliable and less costly website for Scored PTE-A mock test apart from official one ..Thanks in advance ..


----------



## JG

shas.irctc said:


> Hi Frens ..Please inform me any good , reliable and less costly website for Scored PTE-A mock test apart from official one ..Thanks in advance ..


dont rely on low cost websites. You may save 10 or 20 dollar when u purchase but in the end you will lose 250 dollar when you lose the exam.
Depend only on official mock test.


----------



## shas.irctc

josygeorge000 said:


> dont rely on low cost websites. You may save 10 or 20 dollar when u purchase but in the end you will lose 250 dollar when you lose the exam.
> Depend only on official mock test.


I totally agree with you but my story is bit different ..

i started preparing for IELTS in April 2017 and in IELTS First try i got RLSW 9 8 6.5 7 so i got dejected due to low speaking score , few friends suggested to try PTE-A as it is computer based exam and being a Software engineer , i may do well so i started with PTE-A but unfortunately even after trying thrice in speaking i never past 65 . With utter disappointment, i again turned to IELTS and then i got RLSW 9 8.5 7 7 and was happy that with 70 points i will get 189 nomination (2613 code) but december round was awful .

So I am planning to take a try again(rather try luck) for PTE-A, as i am well aware that i am low in speaking so i want to test my speaking skill before that with minimum 8 -10 mocks test ..It is worth mentioning that i had taken PTE official mock test when i was preparing for PTE last year ..if someone know pte mock test sites(Unofficial) ..please share  ..


----------



## JG

shas.irctc said:


> I totally agree with you but my story is bit different ..
> 
> i started preparing for IELTS in April 2017 and in IELTS First try i got RLSW 9 8 6.5 7 so i got dejected due to low speaking score , few friends suggested to try PTE-A as it is computer based exam and being a Software engineer , i may do well so i started with PTE-A but unfortunately even after trying thrice in speaking i never past 65 . With utter disappointment, i again turned to IELTS and then i got RLSW 9 8.5 7 7 and was happy that with 70 points i will get 189 nomination (2613 code) but december round was awful .
> 
> So I am planning to take a try again(rather try luck) for PTE-A, as i am well aware that i am low in speaking so i want to test my speaking skill before that with minimum 8 -10 mocks test ..It is worth mentioning that i had taken PTE official mock test when i was preparing for PTE last year ..if someone know pte mock test sites(Unofficial) ..please share  ..


IELTS is money making business. Dont step on it.

Try PTE.

Even I lost two tries in IELTS. (Guess what I got 8.5 in both listening and reading but writing always 6 or 6.5)


----------



## Anyad

shas.irctc said:


> Hi Frens ..Please inform me any good , reliable and less costly website for Scored PTE-A mock test apart from official one ..Thanks in advance ..


This isn't a part of the process where you can really save money mate. 

+1 for official... get the biggest package that has the best value.


----------



## uvsu

shas.irctc said:


> Hi Frens ..Please inform me any good , reliable and less costly website for Scored PTE-A mock test apart from official one ..Thanks in advance ..


Hi Shas,

I think there is no need to pay and practice PTE-A mock tests. I believe practice makes man perfect. Keep practicing free as many mock tests as possible which are available online. It gives you confidence when you take final PTE-A

Thanks !


----------



## uvsu

Anyad said:


> I really really REALLY recommend getting the official test packs, and the biggest one (That contains three different scored tests). It was very very useful for me in prepping and it constantly underestimated my real score, so if you get to where you want to be on these, you'll score your desired results no worries.
> 
> I got 90/90/90/90 on my first PTE-A attempt and I think the practicing on the official test really really helped me.


Ohh, thats great to score all 90 in your first PTE A attempt. May I know how it costed for your official test pack

Thanks !


----------



## alegor

shas.irctc said:


> Hi Frens ..Please inform me any good , reliable and less costly website for Scored PTE-A mock test apart from official one ..Thanks in advance ..


Hello Shas,

If you have your PTE scorecard, can you please share? Your reading score and listening score are really good in IELTS. So I believe your fundamental english is good. Since PTE is computer based exam it will look for some patters/structure. Please see my other post below for the methods I followed.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2669.html#post14743894

Hope it helps you.


----------



## JG

uvsu said:


> Hi Shas,
> 
> I think there is no need to pay and practice PTE-A mock tests. I believe practice makes man perfect. Keep practicing free as many mock tests as possible which are available online. It gives you confidence when you take final PTE-A
> 
> Thanks !


This thinking is completely wrong as practice makes man perfect but you need to check if the practice is enough or not. For that purpose, mocks are needed.

Don't rely on low-cost websites like TCYonline and all. Utter waste.

Rely on the official website.

https://pearsonpte.com/preparation/practice-tests/

Do a lot of practice and attempt the first one.

If the score is above 65 you are good to go for 79.
If below 65 you need a lot of practice.
The imp thing is that learning from the mistakes and learning the correct tricks.


----------



## alegor

shas.irctc said:


> I totally agree with you but my story is bit different ..
> 
> i started preparing for IELTS in April 2017 and in IELTS First try i got RLSW 9 8 6.5 7 so i got dejected due to low speaking score , few friends suggested to try PTE-A as it is computer based exam and being a Software engineer , i may do well so i started with PTE-A but unfortunately even after trying thrice in speaking i never past 65 . With utter disappointment, i again turned to IELTS and then i got RLSW 9 8.5 7 7 and was happy that with 70 points i will get 189 nomination (2613 code) but december round was awful .
> 
> So I am planning to take a try again(rather try luck) for PTE-A, as i am well aware that i am low in speaking so i want to test my speaking skill before that with minimum 8 -10 mocks test ..It is worth mentioning that i had taken PTE official mock test when i was preparing for PTE last year ..if someone know pte mock test sites(Unofficial) ..please share  ..


Were you able to achieve 79+ in other sections (Writing, reading and listening) ? Sorry to ask this but one good thing in this forum is you will find some really good advice and there will be always someone to respond / help you.


----------



## DavidFontaine

Whatever you do, don't download the PTE-A app by a company called Pineapple Studio. It is packed full of grammar mistakes, many of the questions are incorrect and it's infinitely more difficult than the actual test.


----------



## shas.irctc

alegor said:


> Hello Shas,
> 
> If you have your PTE scorecard, can you please share? Your reading score and listening score are really good in IELTS. So I believe your fundamental english is good. Since PTE is computer based exam it will look for some patters/structure. Please see my other post below for the methods I followed.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2669.html#post14743894
> 
> Hope it helps you.


I do not have than handy but harder i pushed in speaking lower score(60 , 59 ,58) I got ..my pronunciation and fluency enabling scores were near 48 and 60


----------



## shas.irctc

alegor said:


> Were you able to achieve 79+ in other sections (Writing, reading and listening) ? Sorry to ask this but one good thing in this forum is you will find some really good advice and there will be always someone to respond / help you.


No ..I was above 70(in few cases also 78) for these and near 60 for speaking


----------



## alegor

shas.irctc said:


> I do not have than handy but harder i pushed in speaking lower score(60 , 59 ,58) I got ..my pronunciation and fluency enabling scores were near 48 and 60


For pronunciation and fluency please read aloud newspaper daily or any book (medium pace), talk to your friends in English. For more methods refer E2L videos. you can also sign up for mock tests.


----------



## cheesy_pizza

L 67 R 77 S 78 W 70 
Done on April and never touched a material again. Need 79+


----------



## shas.irctc

alegor said:


> For pronunciation and fluency please read aloud newspaper daily or any book (medium pace), talk to your friends in English. For more methods refer E2L videos. you can also sign up for mock tests.


Thanks for advise ..I will follow that


----------



## Anyad

uvsu said:


> Ohh, thats great to score all 90 in your first PTE A attempt. May I know how it costed for your official test pack
> 
> Thanks !


Thanks for the kind words. I was rather pleased with the result esp since there were 2 really messed up things in the real exam: 1 question had no real answer (you could only guess based on logic, why they mentioned two cities, but what they were referring to was missing from the text displayed - my guess was that it was in the paragraph before, that wasn't a part of the reading task, and on one question where they always have 2 correct answers - although it isn't a rule it just what it was in all 3 official practice tests AND all other similar questions in the real test - they actually had 3 correct answers, so it was like "ugggg should I answer these like this" etc. I also liked the fact that I got finished with the test 5pm on Friday and noon Saturday my results were already sent to the Australian authorities. So very pleased with the test. Also was super happy with the results as well. 

https://ptepractice.com/register/product/platinum

$80 USD


----------



## srb10139

Today I have received a great news that finally, I have achieved my target score in my 4th attempt:

L-89, R-90, S-90, W-90

Gr: 89 
OF: 86 
Pr: 72
Sp: 89
Vo: 87
WD: 90

Thanks to all for their inputs & knowledge sharing, this thread is really useful & special.
For those who are struggling to attain their target score, please keep fighting & trying with the right techniques/methods & practice; and you will definitely reach your goal.


----------



## DavidFontaine

srb10139 said:


> Today I have received a great news that finally, I have achieved my target score in my 4th attempt:
> 
> L-89, R-90, S-90, W-90
> 
> Gr: 89
> OF: 86
> Pr: 72
> Sp: 89
> Vo: 87
> WD: 90
> 
> Thanks to all for their inputs & knowledge sharing, this thread is really useful & special.
> For those who are struggling to attain their target score, please keep fighting & trying with the right techniques/methods & practice; and you will definitely reach your goal.


Congratulations. What an amazing score


----------



## bvpraveen

josygeorge000 said:


> The order can be changed anytime. During my two exams reorder was my first and fill in the blanks last.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## srb10139

DavidFontaine said:


> Congratulations. What an amazing score


Thank you


----------



## pranabsinha

srb10139 said:


> Today I have received a great news that finally, I have achieved my target score in my 4th attempt:
> 
> L-89, R-90, S-90, W-90
> 
> Gr: 89
> OF: 86
> Pr: 72
> Sp: 89
> Vo: 87
> WD: 90
> 
> Thanks to all for their inputs & knowledge sharing, this thread is really useful & special.
> For those who are struggling to attain their target score, please keep fighting & trying with the right techniques/methods & practice; and you will definitely reach your goal.


 Congratulations !!!


----------



## nagica22

Dear all,

Please provide page numbers that contain preparation materials for PTE-A from scratch.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## nimit.s

Recent essay topics
=============

Request members who gave exam recently to enlist the essay topics with exam dates.
It would be of much help to all, who are planning to give exam in the coming days.

Thanks..!!


----------



## cheesy_pizza

Is it must get all correct in WFD, Repeat sentence to achieve 79+ ?


----------



## cheesy_pizza

Could someone please evaluate my score and shed some lights on which tasks to improve,

I'm struggling most in WFD, Fill in the blanks, SWT 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## alegor

cheesy_pizza said:


> Could someone please evaluate my score and shed some lights on which tasks to improve,
> 
> I'm struggling most in WFD, Fill in the blanks, SWT
> 
> Thanks a lot!


From your score I could see you can improve your pronunciations and spelling. 
Important is spelling, you would have given a correct spelling but still wonder why low score that is because if you correct your spelling by backspacing your score will be affected. Try to select the whole word by double clicking and then overwrite it, don't delete and backspace. This will boost your score in all writing tasks.

All the best


----------



## alegor

cheesy_pizza said:


> Is it must get all correct in WFD, Repeat sentence to achieve 79+ ?


Yes, you will be partially scored but its better to get it 100% right. It has a major portion in listening scorecard


----------



## cheesy_pizza

alegor said:


> From your score I could see you can improve your pronunciations and spelling.
> Important is spelling, you would have given a correct spelling but still wonder why low score that is because if you correct your spelling by backspacing your score will be affected. Try to select the whole word by double clicking and then overwrite it, don't delete and backspace. This will boost your score in all writing tasks.
> 
> All the best


thank you very much :amen:


----------



## Anyad

alegor said:


> From your score I could see you can improve your pronunciations and spelling.
> Important is spelling, you would have given a correct spelling but still wonder why low score that is because if you correct your spelling by backspacing your score will be affected. Try to select the whole word by double clicking and then overwrite it, don't delete and backspace. This will boost your score in all writing tasks.
> 
> All the best


Respectfully disagree, I have terrible spelling and type lightning fast and backspace delete and edit all the time, and it did not effect my score. With all due respect, I would not focus on trying to avoid backspacing at all, I think any energy spent on that would be a waste in the light of trying to get a higher PTE-A score.


----------



## Sravankukunoor

Thanks mate for your valuable advices and i make sure to make it simple without a any worries in my mind.Thank you so much


----------



## dspdsp

Received my PTE scores as below. 
L/R/S/W - 90/87/90/89
Overall - 90

Thanking this forum for the invaluable suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijblr

Hi All,

i am appearing PTE again for second time. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
IELTS: L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7, S-6.5


----------



## Robin_Hood

Vijblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am appearing PTE again for second time. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
> IELTS: L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7, S-6.5


For the summarize written text, E2Language method did not work for me. But I followed there tips for rest.What I did for that question is just summarizing the paragraphs to a one single sentence about 30-50 words. All the best !!


----------



## amitsutar

Hello folks,
Is there anyone selling the PTE A unused voucher? 
Can someone suggest where can I avail good deal for voucher?


----------



## amitsutar

*PTE-A discount voucher*

Hello folks,
Is there anyone selling the PTE A unused voucher? 
Can someone suggest where can I avail good deal for voucher?

Thanks in advance.

~Amit


----------



## farrukh.rashid

I took 5th attempt and got L/R/S/W: 74/80/81/76. I did 6 mistakes in WFD, which I realized after checking it from repeated materials. Did it affect listening & writing score for getting 79?


----------



## farrukh.rashid

I'm going to attempt again by the end of next month. My 5th attempt score is L/R/S/W: 74/80/81/76 and I got same listening and writing score in 4th attempt. If I purchase E2 Language budget package then will it help me or should I practice from available material on internet only. Need your suggestion.


----------



## intruder_

farrukh.rashid said:


> I'm going to attempt again by the end of next month. My 5th attempt score is L/R/S/W: 74/80/81/76 and I got same listening and writing score in 4th attempt. If I purchase E2 Language budget package then will it help me or should I practice from available material on internet only. Need your suggestion.


I would prepare with existing content and not clutter my mind with new content/technique. You have enough experience about the real exam.
Wish you the best.


----------



## essessp

farrukh.rashid said:


> I took 5th attempt and got L/R/S/W: 74/80/81/76. I did 6 mistakes in WFD, which I realized after checking it from repeated materials. Did it affect listening & writing score for getting 79?


For WFD, one word mistake will cost you 1 mark, of which 0.5 is deducted from writing and 0.5 from listening. If you lost exactly 6 words, you could have got 77 and 79 in listening and writing respectively. I hope you know that correct punctuation, commas, apostrophe also cost you marks e;g *P*lease note*,* submission deadlines are only negotiable in exceptional circumstances*.* if you have lower case p, missing comma or period, you will loose marks. You cannot afford a mistake in WFD, and you can avoid these only by practice. Good luck


----------



## Sucess

Good day mates,

On my international passport, my name was written in full, however, on my PTE account I wrote an initial. I hope this is fine.


----------



## alegor

Sucess said:


> Good day mates,
> 
> On my international passport, my name was written in full, however, on my PTE account I wrote an initial. I hope this is fine.


No. It should match exactly as per passport. I had similar problem and checked with Pearson customer care they said they won't allow me to enter exam hall if the name doesn't match. Immediately I requested them to correct my name as per passport and they did it in 2 hours. Please call Pearson customer care and inform them about this. Hope your exam is not today.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

nimit.s said:


> Recent essay topics
> =============
> 
> Request members who gave exam recently to enlist the essay topics with exam dates.
> It would be of much help to all, who are planning to give exam in the coming days.
> 
> Thanks..!!


1. Effects of using credit/debit cards instead of cash

2. Should parents be held accountable for their children’s actions?


----------



## Julyhtet

Hello All, Newbie here. Struggling my PTE Speaking session. Took twice and obtained 63 and 63 respectively for the speaking. I need 65 and am taking a test on this Friday again. Hopefully I can get 65.


----------



## sharma.shailender

Julyhtet said:


> Hello All, Newbie here. Struggling my PTE Speaking session. Took twice and obtained 63 and 63 respectively for the speaking. I need 65 and am taking a test on this Friday again. Hopefully I can get 65.


There are 4 sections which mainly contribute to speaking score: Read aloud, repeat sentence, describe image and retell lecture. I think it's easier to improve in "read aloud" and "repeat sentence" with practice and some guidance. Since your target is only 65, my suggestion is to practice more in these two areas under the guidance of someone who can help you to correct your mistakes and improve your speaking.


----------



## alegor

aswinputhenveettil said:


> 1. Effects of using credit/debit cards instead of cash
> 
> 2. Should parents be held accountable for their children’s actions?


I got the same essays when I took PTE exam on 24th october


----------



## alegor

Julyhtet said:


> Hello All, Newbie here. Struggling my PTE Speaking session. Took twice and obtained 63 and 63 respectively for the speaking. I need 65 and am taking a test on this Friday again. Hopefully I can get 65.


Please try the below methods it will help you score 79+ in speaking section,

Read aloud - You will be given 40 secs to prepare for each read aloud, utilize it. In that 40 secs read aloud like how you are going to read when the system starts recording. You can finish reading the text in 20-25 secs while reading for the first time itself you will have an idea which word you are struggling with try to pronounce it properly. When the system starts recording. Read the text with moderate speed. Please be very careful with plurals you have to stress the S word like "examS", friendS etc and don't repeat words.

Describe image - Just try to talk in simple english but with header, body and conclusion. 
Header - The line graph represents..., the image represents..
Body - Just give few points from the image, not required what you say should match the data. just be fluent.
conclusion - Overall...,

Repeat sentence - Listen carefully to the context don't try to memorize word by word. If you are able to understand the sentence then you can repeat it without any problem. Close your eyes and listen it will help you to concentrate. 

Retell lecture - try to take as many notes(short notes) as possible. it will help you to be fluent. Again it should have topic, body and conclusion.
Topic - the speaker was discussing about... Topic of the lecture,
Body - from the short notes try to talk for 20 secs ( he/she mentioned 'point1', discussed 'point2', highlighted 'point3', talked 'point5'). Try to use filler words in between to complete the sentence.
Conclusion - Finally the speaker concluded .....


Try this it will help you a lot


----------



## Kamalbhai

alegor said:


> Please try the below methods it will help you score 79+ in speaking section,
> 
> Read aloud - You will be given 40 secs to prepare for each read aloud, utilize it. In that 40 secs read aloud like how you are going to read when the system starts recording. You can finish reading the text in 20-25 secs while reading for the first time itself you will have an idea which word you are struggling with try to pronounce it properly. When the system starts recording. Read the text with moderate speed. Please be very careful with plurals you have to stress the S word like "examS", friendS etc and don't repeat words.
> 
> Describe image - Just try to talk in simple english but with header, body and conclusion.
> Header - The line graph represents..., the image represents..
> Body - Just give few points from the image, not required what you say should match the data. just be fluent.
> conclusion - Overall...,
> 
> Repeat sentence - Listen carefully to the context don't try to memorize word by word. If you are able to understand the sentence then you can repeat it without any problem. Close your eyes and listen it will help you to concentrate.
> 
> Retell lecture - try to take as many notes(short notes) as possible. it will help you to be fluent. Again it should have topic, body and conclusion.
> Topic - the speaker was discussing about... Topic of the lecture,
> Body - from the short notes try to talk for 20 secs ( he/she mentioned 'point1', discussed 'point2', highlighted 'point3', talked 'point5'). Try to use filler words in between to complete the sentence.
> Conclusion - Finally the speaker concluded .....
> 
> 
> Try this it will help you a lot


Please share the tips for rest of items as well as you scored straight 90 in all.

I am also planning to retake PTE for 79+, my previous scores were:

*
15th April 2017*
*Communicative Skills*
Listening 72
Reading 63
Speaking 72
Writing 68
*
Enabling Skills*
Grammar 81
Oral Fluency 70
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 89
Written Discourse 56

*
31st July 2017*
*Communicative Skills*
Listening 72
Reading 73
Speaking 88
Writing 71
*
Enabling Skills*
Grammar 68
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 70
Spelling 87
Vocabulary 84
Written Discourse 53


Please share your thoughts how i can achieve same score like you.


----------



## akshaypuri05

*Help needed with listening score*

After 2 months of preps i scored S90/R90/W77/L72 in my first PTE attempt. 

During the exam i couldn't manage my time well and missed one WFD question in listening section, i think that lead to low score in listening and writing.

I am planning to write PTE again in 2 weeks time, any tips for improving listening scores?


----------



## DN7C

*Listening time management*

I wrote the exam yesterday and just received the results.
S-68 ,R-85 ,W-72 ,L-64.

Since I could not complete WFDs last time, I always looked at the clock and did not waste a second.

20 minutes have been allocated for 2 Nos. SSTs. After that, as I remember, there were like 22 questions and 22-20 minutes were allocated for those. 

Knowing that it would be tight for the final questions, after 15 minutes, I even tried to choose random answers and press next for go to WFDs. However, it wasn't possible and there was an error message. So, I had to list to all the 1.5-2 min long lectures of all the questions. When I reached the WFDs, there were 4 of them and only 1.55 minutes were remaining. With the rush, I could only complete two of them correctly and I could not attempt one properly and completely missed the last one as it submitted automatically without even playing the sentence. 

I'm completely out of clue of what happened. This only occurred in my last two attempts. This never happened in my previous attempts years ago. I'm not sure what I am missing or whether they have tightened the time.

Any insight into this is highly appreciated. 

My previous results are as follows:
2016 Nov 25 PTE - A 68/ 81/ 64/ 81 - 73
2017 Jan 04 PTE - A 77/ 82/ 84/ 84 - 78 
2018 Jan 04 PTE - A 73/ 77/ 76/ 64 - 73
2018 Nov 14 PTE - A 62/ 80/ 78/ 65 - 71
2018 Dec 18 PTE - A 64/ 85/ 68/ 72 - 73


----------



## alegor

Kamalbhai said:


> Please share the tips for rest of items as well as you scored straight 90 in all.
> 
> I am also planning to retake PTE for 79+, my previous scores were:
> 
> *
> 15th April 2017*
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 72
> Reading 63
> Speaking 72
> Writing 68
> *
> Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 81
> Oral Fluency 70
> Pronunciation 63
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 89
> Written Discourse 56
> 
> *
> 31st July 2017*
> *Communicative Skills*
> Listening 72
> Reading 73
> Speaking 88
> Writing 71
> *
> Enabling Skills*
> Grammar 68
> Oral Fluency 84
> Pronunciation 70
> Spelling 87
> Vocabulary 84
> Written Discourse 53
> 
> 
> Please share your thoughts how i can achieve same score like you.


Please refer E2L videos in you tube. It was very helpful.


----------



## alegor

akshaypuri05 said:


> After 2 months of preps i scored S90/R90/W77/L72 in my first PTE attempt.
> 
> During the exam i couldn't manage my time well and missed one WFD question in listening section, i think that lead to low score in listening and writing.
> 
> I am planning to write PTE again in 2 weeks time, any tips for improving listening scores?


You are already doing good in each sections, just the time management you need to improve on. Try to take mock tests it will help you with time management, you can figure it out under which section you are taking more time. Are you taking notes for all listening tasks expect SST ?


----------



## Anyad

Kamalbhai said:


> Please share the tips for rest of items as well as you scored straight 90 in all.
> 
> Please share your thoughts how i can achieve same score like you.


I scored 90/90/90/90 on the first try, and I think that's due to me practicing on the official practice tests.


----------



## kumarmkumar666

Anyad said:


> I scored 90/90/90/90 on the first try, and I think that's due to me practicing on the official practice tests.


Great and thoughtful approach.

I am also using official online practice and scored test.

In addition I am also practicing using Official PTE guide with CD.

But, I am struggling to score on Fluency and Pronunciation in speaking. (Not the mic, I am weak).

Next, Also struggling to score 79+ in reading.

Any detail suggestion to improve fluency, pronunciation in speaking and suggestion on reading would be helpful to most of them.


----------



## outspoken

Took the exam second time yesterday and cleared it. 
Yes the second test is harder that first one. Very easy to run out of time. They set time differently on different tests. This time I had to photo finish reading and listening compared to the first test where I had almost 6 minutes left.
Majority of the reading passages were tough to understand. 
Most of the speaking questions I got was from either YouTube or from pte test book.
In fact all three retell lecture was known to me, few describe image and most of the single answer question.
Essay was repeated, I wrote the same essay twice while practicing at home, so didn't had to think much to start.

Notable changes: I took the exam at Chennai Pearson center and they removed all the noice cancelling headsets from there as per Pearson's order. Also, they used to seat first set of candidates by leaving a seat in between them so that only by the time their reading finishes, the other guy will come and sit next to you. But they changed that too and it's all quite noisy and you will easily get distracted. I completely missed one repeat sentence because the guy sitting next to me was describing about plant life cycle image.
And by the time I entered reading - SWT, I couldn't even concentrate on passage as the guy was in retell lecture. 

Pearson should test the English proficiency, not the concentration skills. !!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijblr

Vijblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am appearing PTE again for second time. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
> IELTS: L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7, S-6.5


Hi All,

i attempted PTE 2nd time but surprisingly got low score in reading. my speaking score came down from 90 to 81. does that mean i screwed up "read aloud" part?
not sure where to improve, reading was tough but didnt expect score like this

PTE 2nd attempt L-83, R-69, W-82, S-81
PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
IELTS: L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7, S-6.5[/QUOTE]


----------



## outspoken

Vijblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> i attempted PTE 2nd time but surprisingly got low score in reading. my speaking score came down from 90 to 81. does that mean i screwed up "read aloud" part?
> 
> not sure where to improve, reading was tough but didnt expect score like this
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt L-83, R-69, W-82, S-81
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
> 
> IELTS: L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7, S-6.5


[/QUOTE]Did you screw up ??

Even I made mistakes like missing words, repeating misspelled words, stumbling on some words, missing preposition or reading wrong preposition etc. at least once per two passages. Still I made speaking very well.
In fact I stuttered and made pauses because I had nothing meaningful to say in describe images and retell lectures.. 
Point is there is a lot of room for mistakes in speaking.
All you have to make sure in speaking is fluency. Intonation and pauses are already in built in a person who is familiar with the language from childhood. Don't stress much on that. Use simple templates for describe image and retell lecture. Don't use the essay language here. Just use plain simple English and don't bother to "analyse" the image. 25 seconds is simply not enough if they wanted you to analyse the image. Same goes with retell lecture. All they look is speak something about it in meaningful English fluently.
I am proof for this because I scored 90 in speaking in both of my tries. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

PM me if anyone needs guidance in speaking.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Julyhtet

I took the Mock Test A again today. Here is the result 

L - 74
R - 75
S - 73
W - 74

Enabling Skill 
Grammar - 83
Oral Fluency - 70
Pronunciation - 59
Spelling - 69
Vocabulary - 90
Written Did - 90

I did it and also Test b and C before on September before my first PTE exam, the result for Test A were

L - 63
R - 70
S - 57
W - 67

Grammar - 67
Oral Fluency 53
Pronunciation - 30
Spelling - 38
Vocabulary 72
Written Discourse 47

My original test scores for Test 1 and Test 2 (Done in October) were

Test 1 

L - 77
R - 85
S - 63
W - 83

Enabling Skill 
G - 78
Oral fluency - 73
Pronunciation - 47
Spelling 64
Vocab - 57
Written Discourse - 81

Test 2 

L - 72
R - 86
S - 62
Writing - 76

Enabling Skill
G - 70
Oral fluency - 59
Pronunciation - 50
Spelling - 77
Vocabulary 73
Written Disourse - 83

My concern is I do not know where I am standing now. I score more than 65 in speaking in my second time for mock test A because I do it 2nd time (1st time is in September). My test is tomorrow and I need 65 at least. Can super friends here judge me?


----------



## Vijblr

Did you screw up ??

Even I made mistakes like missing words, repeating misspelled words, stumbling on some words, missing preposition or reading wrong preposition etc. at least once per two passages. Still I made speaking very well.
In fact I stuttered and made pauses because I had nothing meaningful to say in describe images and retell lectures.. 
Point is there is a lot of room for mistakes in speaking.
All you have to make sure in speaking is fluency. Intonation and pauses are already in built in a person who is familiar with the language from childhood. Don't stress much on that. Use simple templates for describe image and retell lecture. Don't use the essay language here. Just use plain simple English and don't bother to "analyse" the image. 25 seconds is simply not enough if they wanted you to analyse the image. Same goes with retell lecture. All they look is speak something about it in meaningful English fluently.
I am proof for this because I scored 90 in speaking in both of my tries. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

i am concerned on reading as i passed Speaking in both attempt. how is it possible to such low score in reading.


----------



## Bhaggy

outspoken said:


> Took the exam second time yesterday and cleared it.
> Yes the second test is harder that first one. Very easy to run out of time. They set time differently on different tests. This time I had to photo finish reading and listening compared to the first test where I had almost 6 minutes left.
> Majority of the reading passages were tough to understand.
> Most of the speaking questions I got was from either YouTube or from pte test book.
> In fact all three retell lecture was known to me, few describe image and most of the single answer question.
> Essay was repeated, I wrote the same essay twice while practicing at home, so didn't had to think much to start.
> 
> Notable changes: I took the exam at Chennai Pearson center and they removed all the noice cancelling headsets from there as per Pearson's order. Also, they used to seat first set of candidates by leaving a seat in between them so that only by the time their reading finishes, the other guy will come and sit next to you. But they changed that too and it's all quite noisy and you will easily get distracted. I completely missed one repeat sentence because the guy sitting next to me was describing about plant life cycle image.
> And by the time I entered reading - SWT, I couldn't even concentrate on passage as the guy was in retell lecture.
> 
> Pearson should test the English proficiency, not the concentration skills. !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy 

Few points you stated happened to me too in last attempt on dec 15th. I am not sure whether i would score 79+ still waiting for my results from 3 days.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijblr

Vijblr said:


> Did you screw up ??
> 
> Even I made mistakes like missing words, repeating misspelled words, stumbling on some words, missing preposition or reading wrong preposition etc. at least once per two passages. Still I made speaking very well.
> In fact I stuttered and made pauses because I had nothing meaningful to say in describe images and retell lectures..
> Point is there is a lot of room for mistakes in speaking.
> All you have to make sure in speaking is fluency. Intonation and pauses are already in built in a person who is familiar with the language from childhood. Don't stress much on that. Use simple templates for describe image and retell lecture. Don't use the essay language here. Just use plain simple English and don't bother to "analyse" the image. 25 seconds is simply not enough if they wanted you to analyse the image. Same goes with retell lecture. All they look is speak something about it in meaningful English fluently.
> I am proof for this because I scored 90 in speaking in both of my tries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


i am concerned on reading as i passed Speaking in both attempt. how is it possible to such low score in reading.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anyad

kumarmkumar666 said:


> Great and thoughtful approach.
> 
> I am also using official online practice and scored test.
> 
> In addition I am also practicing using Official PTE guide with CD.
> 
> But, I am struggling to score on Fluency and Pronunciation in speaking. (Not the mic, I am weak).
> 
> Next, Also struggling to score 79+ in reading.
> 
> Any detail suggestion to improve fluency, pronunciation in speaking and suggestion on reading would be helpful to most of them.


Well I used to be a "stage" performer and do live radio from time to time etc so I sort of got a lot of practice there, but in general. 

Slow down.
Enunciate (almost as if you're making fun of your own accent, articulate like you're goofing around)
I'd record text (just find a random wikipedia article and read it into your phones voice recorder or something), and listen to it. 

You'd be surprised at how slow you can "feel" to be speaking yet still speaking at a perfectly ok speed for a listener.

ALso what I did with those tasks where you needed to read it out loud is to read through it really quickly and "pretend" to talk... so I would figure out where the 2-3 tricky words are pronunciation wise (there always are a couple of those) and then I'd make sure to really focus on them once reading out loud. 

It worked very well for me.

Practice recording and listening it'll improve drasitcally. Our natural inclination in terms of how we speak out loud to each other is way faster than what is still very much ok. Slowing down really helps being accurate. Good luck.


----------



## akshaypuri05

alegor said:


> You are already doing good in each sections, just the time management you need to improve on. Try to take mock tests it will help you with time management, you can figure it out under which section you are taking more time. Are you taking notes for all listening tasks expect SST ?



Thanks for the reply!

Yeah i have taken Pearson mock test A and B, and scored quite well in both of them. But problem is with the listening section where time in mock test is measured differently than actual test, for e.g. in mocks if one finishes SST before 10 min the remaining time is added to the test time which is not the case in actual test. 

And apart from SST i am not taking notes and that affected me adversely in MCMA and MCSA. I felt if i take notes in those tasks i might miss on the information in lecture and that strategy worked for me in mocks, but i wasn't able to recall everything in the actual test. 
Should i take notes for MCMA and MCSA too? any tips on that?


----------



## DN7C

Does anybody know about any changes to PTE-A in 2018 especially the listening section when compared to 2016-2017 exams?

I consistently find it difficult to manage time in the Listening section.


----------



## outspoken

akshaypuri05 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i have taken Pearson mock test A and B, and scored quite well in both of them. But problem is with the listening section where time in mock test is measured differently than actual test, for e.g. in mocks if one finishes SST before 10 min the remaining time is added to the test time which is not the case in actual test.
> 
> 
> 
> And apart from SST i am not taking notes and that affected me adversely in MCMA and MCSA. I felt if i take notes in those tasks i might miss on the information in lecture and that strategy worked for me in mocks, but i wasn't able to recall everything in the actual test.
> 
> Should i take notes for MCMA and MCSA too? any tips on that?


Taking notes is up to your skill. You have to write without losing attention on speech. It's something you have to develop. You can write when speaker is talking fillers.. but it's different on different speeches and you need to develop that by practice.
Taking notes is not so important if you can fully listen. First I did not take notes, but later I started taking not on these and I could see the difference.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

DN7C said:


> Does anybody know about any changes to PTE-A in 2018 especially the listening section when compared to 2016-2017 exams?
> 
> 
> 
> I consistently find it difficult to manage time in the Listening section.


After the speech finished, don't waste much time on MCSA and MCMA. And don't waste more than 10 seconds on other question types.
WFD requires 40-60 sec each only.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaypuri05

outspoken said:


> Taking notes is up to your skill. You have to write without losing attention on speech. It's something you have to develop. You can write when speaker is talking fillers.. but it's different on different speeches and you need to develop that by practice.
> Taking notes is not so important if you can fully listen. First I did not take notes, but later I started taking not on these and I could see the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


In that case, I will definitely try to develop this habit of taking notes while writing.

Thanks for the Tip!


----------



## alegor

akshaypuri05 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yeah i have taken Pearson mock test A and B, and scored quite well in both of them. But problem is with the listening section where time in mock test is measured differently than actual test, for e.g. in mocks if one finishes SST before 10 min the remaining time is added to the test time which is not the case in actual test.
> 
> And apart from SST i am not taking notes and that affected me adversely in MCMA and MCSA. I felt if i take notes in those tasks i might miss on the information in lecture and that strategy worked for me in mocks, but i wasn't able to recall everything in the actual test.
> Should i take notes for MCMA and MCSA too? any tips on that?


I would say, please don't miss WFD. Ofcourse all the sections are important but WFD carries more weightage I believe. Please atleast have 3-4 mins for this task.


----------



## krfig

Hey guys, just wondering if PTE score is valid for 2 or 3 years? Cheers


----------



## jazinogold

krfig said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if PTE score is valid for 2 or 3 years? Cheers


 Its valid for 2years


----------



## alegor

krfig said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if PTE score is valid for 2 or 3 years? Cheers


2 years


----------



## krfig

jazinogold said:


> Its valid for 2years


But on the home affairs website says it's valid for 36 months. Bit confused.


----------



## DN7C

outspoken said:


> After the speech finished, don't waste much time on MCSA and MCMA. And don't waste more than 10 seconds on other question types.
> WFD requires 40-60 sec each only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply mate.
Yes, I only had 1.55 min to complete 4 WFDs and I lost the last one completely.
Need to spend at least 40 seconds for each WFD. I 've noticed that now the WFDs are comparatively longer too.


----------



## Bhaggy

Cleared my PTE with 79+ .

Thanks to all who helped 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine

Bhaggy said:


> Cleared my PTE with 79+ .
> 
> Thanks to all who helped
> 
> View attachment 89756
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done my friend. You must feel fantastic!


----------



## Maggo1234

How helpful is PTE official book ? Also can you suggest best online material to prepare? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

Maggo1234 said:


> How helpful is PTE official book ? Also can you suggest best online material to prepare?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Official practice tests. Get the biggest package: gold costs about $90.

GOod luck


----------



## nimit.s

Anyad said:


> I scored 90/90/90/90 on the first try, and I think that's due to me practicing on the official practice tests.


Congratulations for getting a desired score..!!
Could you please share the list of essay's you got in the exam ?
Thanks....


----------



## nimit.s

outspoken said:


> Took the exam second time yesterday and cleared it.
> Essay was repeated, I wrote the same essay twice while practicing at home, so didn't had to think much to start.


Many thanks for sharing the tips on time management.
How many essay you got in your exam ?
Could you please share its topic ?
Would be of great help to all..!!


----------



## outspoken

Got only one essay on both the tries
First time it was work life balance
Second time it was whether education needs peace of mind or not question
Check YouTube for D2L videos for repeated essay

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

nimit.s said:


> Congratulations for getting a desired score..!!
> Could you please share the list of essay's you got in the exam ?
> Thanks....


Oh gosh... I apologize I cannot recall 

Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunatley there was a question with an error in it (And also a multiple choice with 3 correct answers instead of the usual 2) so that really really threw me off, and I cannot for the love of me remember what the essay topics were  I don't even remember writing an essay


----------



## bdair

*Congratulation*



Bhaggy said:


> Cleared my PTE with 79+ .
> 
> Thanks to all who helped
> 
> View attachment 89756
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulation, Can you please share your experiences?


----------



## nimit.s

outspoken said:


> Got only one essay on both the tries
> First time it was work life balance
> Second time it was whether education needs peace of mind or not question
> Check YouTube for D2L videos for repeated essay


Thanks man for sharing the useful info..!!


----------



## nimit.s

Recent Essay Topics
================

Could any other members share the recent essay topics ?
It will be much helpful to all.
Thanks.....


----------



## srb10139

I got the following essay in my last & final attempt:
Large shopping malls are replacing small local shops. Do you think it is a positive development?


----------



## samp365

Any suggestions for my exam scheduled in a week..


Mock Test A
--------------












Mock Test B
--------------











Mock Test C
--------------


----------



## jayasenan

Your marks seem good. Especially in mock test C. All the best, I think you can get 79+


----------



## Julyhtet

Gents,

I took the exam on 21/12/18 and have not received the result yet. The status in the PTE account show "Delivery Successful". I got the result within 12 hours in my first attempt. 

During the exam, all the workstations of the candidates stopped working during the speaking session. And they restarted it. I worry that it might be the reason of the delay in issuing results?


----------



## Bhaggy

Julyhtet said:


> Gents,
> 
> 
> 
> I took the exam on 21/12/18 and have not received the result yet. The status in the PTE account show "Delivery Successful". I got the result within 12 hours in my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> During the exam, all the workstations of the candidates stopped working during the speaking session. And they restarted it. I worry that it might be the reason of the delay in issuing results?




Hey there 

It happened to me the same thing on dec 15 which was my third time giving the exam. First two exam results came within 12 hours while the last one took 5 days. 

Even for me the status was showing “Delivery Successful” till I received my score.

I did call PTE to check what the issue was before 5 days, the customer rep told me there was some minor issue in my test which they could correct at the 5 the day and re score my test. Then I got the results.

Hope it helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

Julyhtet said:


> Gents,
> 
> 
> 
> I took the exam on 21/12/18 and have not received the result yet. The status in the PTE account show "Delivery Successful". I got the result within 12 hours in my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> During the exam, all the workstations of the candidates stopped working during the speaking session. And they restarted it. I worry that it might be the reason of the delay in issuing results?


For any result delay and such kind of issues, please contact Pearson support. They are the best available support to you. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

Hey guys, just a quick question about dictation

Let say the transcript is "The university officer will help you locate housing and transportation."

But my answer is "The university officer will help you to locate housing and transportation." (adding one extra word *to*)

Do you think I will still receive full mark?


----------



## Kamalbhai

Dears,
If you want to score 79+ in all. Is it a wise approach to choose only single option in multiple choice multiple answer question type to avoid negative marking.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears,
> If you want to score 79+ in all. Is it a wise approach to choose only single option in multiple choice multiple answer question type to avoid negative marking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


If you are not 100% sure about the correct options then I would say yes. It is better to walk away with 50% of mark.


----------



## qtangbui

vincyf1 said:


> To improve score in Writing, Follow a template approach. That worked great for me. I was able to secure a Full 90. Below is one such template I used for two Essays that I got in the PTE-A writing section, which took me close to 270 words:
> 
> *Essay Template*
> ( suited for essays asking my opinion)
> 
> _(Introduction) These days, there is an ongoing debate between people about ______________. While it is possible to claim that______________ , my view is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. In this essay, I shall explain my point of view by analysing both sides of the argument.
> 
> 
> (2nd Paragraph)There are several reasons why _____________________. One of them is that ___________________. It can also be argued that ___________________. It should also be taken into account that ________________.
> 
> 
> (3rd Paragraph)Those who argue for __________ have a different view and say that it can actually be a good thing. Firstly, it is claimed that ____________. Then, there are concerns about __________________.
> 
> (Conclusion) While there are strong arguments on both sides of the case, my personal opinion is that _________. I would strongly recommend that _______________._
> 
> Best of Luck! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks very much for the template, is it possible for Problem/Resolution ? i guess this is used for Opinion( agree/disagree) .

Please help to clarify


----------



## alegor

hoandang said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question about dictation
> 
> Let say the transcript is "The university officer will help you locate housing and transportation."
> 
> But my answer is "The university officer will help you to locate housing and transportation." (adding one extra word *to*)
> 
> Do you think I will still receive full mark?


Nope, I don't think so. But one or two mistakes doesn't matter actually, you can still score 90/90 in listening.


----------



## alegor

samp365 said:


> Any suggestions for my exam scheduled in a week..
> 
> 
> Mock Test A
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Test B
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Test C
> --------------


The progress in each mock test is excellent. No doubt that you will score 79+ in each section in your final exam. All the best


----------



## qtangbui

Hi all,
I have a question for WFD and RS parts, hope you can help me the right path on practicing to avoid time consuming .

i`m practicing for both WFD + RS about 370 questions ( collected from KingPTE websit, both parts are mixed) - I already memorize this material but wonder if it not`s enough

Recently, I noticed Myptebooking website stated that they have latest mock test with nearly 640 questions of WFD + 382 questions of RS... i purchased the account but i am feeling overload with too much questions and so worried about this

I see a number of test takers here with great experience, so *how many questions from your WFD +RS for practicing? please advise and share your techniques*

Thanks very much


----------



## Anyad

qtangbui said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question for WFD and RS parts, hope you can help me the right path on practicing to avoid time consuming .
> 
> i`m practicing for both WFD + RS about 370 questions ( collected from KingPTE websit, both parts are mixed) - I already memorize this material but wonder if it not`s enough
> 
> Recently, I noticed Myptebooking website stated that they have latest mock test with nearly 640 questions of WFD + 382 questions of RS... i purchased the account but i am feeling overload with too much questions and so worried about this
> 
> I see a number of test takers here with great experience, so *how many questions from your WFD +RS for practicing? please advise and share your techniques*
> 
> Thanks very much


I got the biggest package from the official site (Gold... cost I think maybe $80). I got 90/90/90/90 on my first go, so I highly recommend as a good preparation tool for the actual exam.

Best of luck.


----------



## qtangbui

Great thanks buddy ! so i will follow it then


----------



## Marcus_1104

Just took the exam just now, the essay title was (not the exact same copy of the title, but you get the point)

Some universities will deduct marks of the students for late submission, opinion and solution.


----------



## Julyhtet

outspoken said:


> For any result delay and such kind of issues, please contact Pearson support. They are the best available support to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I did call them. I was told to wait till 31st of December as it hasn't been 5 business days yet. Quite strange though. I took 3 weeks off from my work and planned to take another test on 28/12 depending on 21/12 result.


----------



## Julyhtet

Bhaggy said:


> Hey there
> 
> It happened to me the same thing on dec 15 which was my third time giving the exam. First two exam results came within 12 hours while the last one took 5 days.
> 
> Even for me the status was showing “Delivery Successful” till I received my score.
> 
> I did call PTE to check what the issue was before 5 days, the customer rep told me there was some minor issue in my test which they could correct at the 5 the day and re score my test. Then I got the results.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you. I was told the same thing as well and I am now patiently waiting till 31/12.


----------



## Realy85

I am bit confused about pte exam as I have already given my IELTS exam with 7 bands each but that fetched me only ten points and to get another ten i am planning to appear for pte but as it is totally different from IELTS so i need advice from the experts whether i should go for coaching or self study in order to score 79+. IELTS was self studied and i got the desired result. So please throw light on my dilemma. 
Thanx in advance


----------



## shas.irctc

sorry if this was already discussed ..has any one used https://www.ptemocktest.com ..please provide your inputs if mock test are equivalent to pte or not..


----------



## lekhnathpte

Marcus_1104 said:


> Just took the exam just now, the essay title was (not the exact same copy of the title, but you get the point)
> 
> Some universities will deduct marks of the students for late submission, opinion and solution.


I got the same essay


----------



## lekhnathpte

*Took PTE today in Bengalore- 3*

Hi Guys,

Took test today, it was horrible. I missed 3 reading question and 3 WFD. I felt there was some issue with the timer  

1). Need tips on time management, I am trying to schedule a test with in a week, what do you expert suggest.

2). Do I really skip the MCMA sections in bot- R & L?

3). I am not doing so good in DI, RL and SSP- any pointers?- Not able to get with in that golden 40 sec.

Anybody taking test from Bangalore, your views please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alegor

Realy85 said:


> I am bit confused about pte exam as I have already given my IELTS exam with 7 bands each but that fetched me only ten points and to get another ten i am planning to appear for pte but as it is totally different from IELTS so i need advice from the experts whether i should go for coaching or self study in order to score 79+. IELTS was self studied and i got the desired result. So please throw light on my dilemma.
> Thanx in advance



Watch E2L videos in youtube


----------



## alegor

lekhnathpte said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Took test today, it was horrible. I missed 3 reading question and 3 WFD. I felt there was some issue with the timer
> 
> 1). Need tips on time management, I am trying to schedule a test with in a week, what do you expert suggest.
> 
> Try taking mock tests
> 
> 2). Do I really skip the MCMA sections in bot- R & L?
> 
> Never skip any section
> 
> 3). I am not doing so good in DI, RL and SSP- any pointers?- Not able to get with in that golden 40 sec.
> 
> All these 3 sections are easy if you follow a template. Please watch E2L videos in youtube
> 
> Anybody taking test from Bangalore, your views please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Answers in red


----------



## Linh Mup

hi guys,
I took PTE 2 times but falled due to lacking some points of Listening.
Anyone could suggest me to improve L in the quickest way, I think I lost points in SST because I did WFD quite well. 
Please help me
Thank you very much.


----------



## lekhnathpte

alegor said:


> Answers in red


Thank you, sure will do expert.

I have received my score today and surprisingly I got 90 only in speaking section. All thanks to time management, I did not even get 65 on others. Not sure what will help more.
L-56
R-64
S-90
W- 53
---

Enabling Skills-
Grammar-78
Oral Fluency-79
Pronunciation-90
Spelling-39
Vocabulary-59
Written Discourse-60
--------------


----------



## outspoken

Realy85 said:


> I am bit confused about pte exam as I have already given my IELTS exam with 7 bands each but that fetched me only ten points and to get another ten i am planning to appear for pte but as it is totally different from IELTS so i need advice from the experts whether i should go for coaching or self study in order to score 79+. IELTS was self studied and i got the desired result. So please throw light on my dilemma.
> Thanx in advance


You are good to get 90 score with a three week self practice. You don't have to spend a dime on coaching. Go with below order.

1. Prepare an Excel sheet with all the question types, no.of questions, and time allotted to each. Pearson website has scoring guide which has all the details.

2. Search in YouTube with each question type for e2language videos
eg. "Pte describe image e2language method" - This will help you understand the format. You really don't have to blindly follow their templates. Just understand the format

3. Once you are done familiarising all question types, do some practice questions available in YouTube. Not all content is good. Checkout D2L videos. They are pretty good for practiy.

By the end of first week or 10 days max, you will complete first 3 steps I hope

4. Meanwhile, download or buy "kenny PTE advanced guide with questions and answer keys" book. I don't remember the exact name. This book is great for practice. Do one or two of it's practice tests.

5. If you can spend some money, buy Pearson official mock test and do a test at the end of second week.

6. According to the results, improve your skills.

My advice is don't spend too much time on preparing. Three weeks are more than enough for you. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

lekhnathpte said:


> Thank you, sure will do expert.
> 
> I have received my score today and surprisingly I got 90 only in speaking section. All thanks to time management, I did not even get 65 on others. Not sure what will help more.
> L-56
> R-64
> S-90
> W- 53
> ---
> 
> Enabling Skills-
> Grammar-78
> Oral Fluency-79
> Pronunciation-90
> Spelling-39
> Vocabulary-59
> Written Discourse-60
> --------------


I guess you need more preparation before going for your 2nd attempt. I have heard people got benefited by purchasing PTE official gold pack.


----------



## Anyad

outspoken said:


> 5. If you can spend some money, buy Pearson official mock test and do a test at the end of second week.


I cannot recommend this enough. Get the gold package (as it is best value for money), it's about $80... it helped me score 90/90/90/90 on first try. I could not have been happier.


----------



## Realy85

outspoken said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bit confused about pte exam as I have already given my IELTS exam with 7 bands each but that fetched me only ten points and to get another ten i am planning to appear for pte but as it is totally different from IELTS so i need advice from the experts whether i should go for coaching or self study in order to score 79+. IELTS was self studied and i got the desired result. So please throw light on my dilemma.
> Thanx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> You are good to get 90 score with a three week self practice. You don't have to spend a dime on coaching. Go with below order.
> 
> 1. Prepare an Excel sheet with all the question types, no.of questions, and time allotted to each. Pearson website has scoring guide which has all the details.
> 
> 2. Search in YouTube with each question type for e2language videos
> eg. "Pte describe image e2language method" - This will help you understand the format. You really don't have to blindly follow their templates. Just understand the format
> 
> 3. Once you are done familiarising all question types, do some practice questions available in YouTube. Not all content is good. Checkout D2L videos. They are pretty good for practiy.
> 
> By the end of first week or 10 days max, you will complete first 3 steps I hope
> 
> 4. Meanwhile, download or buy "kenny PTE advanced guide with questions and answer keys" book. I don't remember the exact name. This book is great for practice. Do one or two of it's practice tests.
> 
> 5. If you can spend some money, buy Pearson official mock test and do a test at the end of second week.
> 
> 6. According to the results, improve your skills.
> 
> My advice is don't spend too much time on preparing. Three weeks are more than enough for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thnx for taking time to answer clearly and i have understood each and every point clearly and i am all set to prepare myself as going out for coaching will also cost me bit but watching videos on you tube is better than spending time in coaching and also self study for one hour will do the needful and i am sure that in first go i can get 79+ which is required score to bag 20 points. I am not sure about the test type so need to learn the format first and then move ahead


----------



## ibrahimaktas

Hey guys, 

I've been struggling to get my desired score ,+79. What would you recommend me to do as I no longer want to waste time&money for PTE. I feel frustrated and started losing my motivation. Inconsistency in my scores makes me question the fairness of exam and different test locations as I took exams in 2 dif.countries and 4 different centers.

My scores are as below:

1st 25.05.18 S:85 R:80 L:74 W:74 G:76 OF:70 P:90 S:22 V:70 WD:90 
2nd 28.07.18 S:83 R:77 L:78 W:78 G:81 OF:60 P:80 S:88 V:77 WD:52
3rd 13.08.18 S:77 R:68 L:75 W:73 G:66 OF:60 P:80 S:84 V:89 WD:90
4th 17.12.18 S:84 R:82 L:75 W:82 G:59 OF:53 P:90 S:90 V:79 WD:79
5th 22.12.18 S:71 R:78 L:78 W:85 G:85 OF:62 P:73 S:90 V:77 WD:69


----------



## nimit.s

Hello Friends,

Today I got my PTE-A result and finally i'm able to crack the 79+ barrier..!! [ 3 times missed by a mark  ]

I would like to thank all the members of this thread as with their inputs i'm able to sail through the first hurdle.

Just for those who didn't able to score the desired results.
Please don't loose the patience and the will to succeed.
I saw a couple of people who made it post 8 attempts. 
Such persistent efforts and faith in ourselves much required. 
Hence, I mention the same in my signature too.

All the best & Good-luck to all...!!

P.S : Soon i'll post my knowledge and learning in a separate post...hope it would be helpful for someone out here.


----------



## Julyhtet

Finally received my result today after 6 days of waiting and I am shocked as I obtain 79+ in all sections. L - 89, R - 84, S - 90, W - 80. 

Thanks everyone from this forum and the posts, tips, notes and feedbacks are awesome. I can now move forward with my EOI submission as my points were at 60 and needed points from PTE. 

I would like to advice other test takers not to give up and keep practicing and trying. Results will follow. I will share my experiences in future posts. 

Once again, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Julyhtet

ibrahimaktas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been struggling to get my desired score ,+79. What would you recommend me to do as I no longer want to waste time&money for PTE. I feel frustrated and started losing my motivation. Inconsistency in my scores makes me question the fairness of exam and different test locations as I took exams in 2 dif.countries and 4 different centers.
> 
> My scores are as below:
> 
> 1st 25.05.18 S:85 R:80 L:74 W:74 G:76 OF:70 P:90 S:22 V:70 WD:90
> 2nd 28.07.18 S:83 R:77 L:78 W:78 G:81 OF:60 P:80 S:88 V:77 WD:52
> 3rd 13.08.18 S:77 R:68 L:75 W:73 G:66 OF:60 P:80 S:84 V:89 WD:90
> 4th 17.12.18 S:84 R:82 L:75 W:82 G:59 OF:53 P:90 S:90 V:79 WD:79
> 5th 22.12.18 S:71 R:78 L:78 W:85 G:85 OF:62 P:73 S:90 V:77 WD:69


Hi there. First of all, dun give up. I think you rush out on your 5th attempt which is why your speaking and reading score dropped. I did the same on my second attempt after being so close on first attempt. Ended having the score even lower than my score on 1st attempt. 

Take it easy so that your stronger skills remain intact. Take time and practice again on the area you think you have weakness. If you can list down the part of the section you think you have weakness, awesome people here will be able to advice you more in details. For example, summarize spoken text of the listening section.

And I think your need to work on your Oral fluency too. As your Pronunciation are very good (except on 5th attempt which you might rush it out). 

If you are new member, please read through all the posts ( I read from page 1900) here. You will be able to see so many tips. 

Do not give up. Relax and attack it again. You can do it.


----------



## _Singh_

*HOW matters !*



Realy85 said:


> Thnx for taking time to answer clearly and i have understood each and every point clearly and i am all set to prepare myself as going out for coaching will also cost me bit but watching videos on you tube is better than spending time in coaching and also self study for one hour will do the needful and i am sure that in first go i can get 79+ which is required score to bag 20 points. I am not sure about the test type so need to learn the format first and then move ahead


I achieved 90 in PTE (first attempt) by following a very simple strategy. (May not work with everyone)
0. BOOK YOUR TEST. (If you are a lazy person like me you will not get fired up until you have a test date in your mind)
1. Watch all super method videos on Youtube by a very famous specific instructor. Stick to those strategies and do not use your own mind in any section 
2. Buy PTE platinum pack and practice each section according to the method.
3. Attempt 1st mock test. Get to know your weaknesses, write them down and rewatch all videos again.
4. Attempt mock test 2 after a week.
5. Pay very special attention to spell and pronounce each and every word precisely. 
6. Practice time management.
7. Do not get disappointed by the scores you get in mock tests. Your test scores will be higher than them.
(If you think you need another test go for the Gold pack)
8. Take the test. Get ready to be distracted by other test takers in the same room or book a test centre with minimum disturbance (highly unlikely).

REMEMBER : It does not matter WHAT you type or speak. HOW you do it, matters.
May God be with all test takers.


----------



## _Singh_

samp365 said:


> Any suggestions for my exam scheduled in a week..
> 
> 
> Mock Test A
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Test B
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Test C
> --------------


Amazing progress. Hopefully you will do well. Just keep an eye on pronunciation and see where you are getting it wrong. Maybe try to end your words correctly.

All the very best


----------



## jaggsb

ibrahimaktas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been struggling to get my desired score ,+79. What would you recommend me to do as I no longer want to waste time&money for PTE. I feel frustrated and started losing my motivation. Inconsistency in my scores makes me question the fairness of exam and different test locations as I took exams in 2 dif.countries and 4 different centers.
> 
> My scores are as below:
> 
> 1st 25.05.18 S:85 R:80 L:74 W:74 G:76 OF:70 P:90 S:22 V:70 WD:90
> 2nd 28.07.18 S:83 R:77 L:78 W:78 G:81 OF:60 P:80 S:88 V:77 WD:52
> 3rd 13.08.18 S:77 R:68 L:75 W:73 G:66 OF:60 P:80 S:84 V:89 WD:90
> 4th 17.12.18 S:84 R:82 L:75 W:82 G:59 OF:53 P:90 S:90 V:79 WD:79
> 5th 22.12.18 S:71 R:78 L:78 W:85 G:85 OF:62 P:73 S:90 V:77 WD:69



You are so close in achieving your desired score. Don't give up. Practice more on speaking section and make sure you select a single option for multiple choice questions. All the best.


----------



## _Singh_

ibrahimaktas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been struggling to get my desired score ,+79. What would you recommend me to do as I no longer want to waste time&money for PTE. I feel frustrated and started losing my motivation. Inconsistency in my scores makes me question the fairness of exam and different test locations as I took exams in 2 dif.countries and 4 different centers.
> 
> My scores are as below:
> 
> 1st 25.05.18 S:85 R:80 L:74 W:74 G:76 OF:70 P:90 S:22 V:70 WD:90
> 2nd 28.07.18 S:83 R:77 L:78 W:78 G:81 OF:60 P:80 S:88 V:77 WD:52
> 3rd 13.08.18 S:77 R:68 L:75 W:73 G:66 OF:60 P:80 S:84 V:89 WD:90
> 4th 17.12.18 S:84 R:82 L:75 W:82 G:59 OF:53 P:90 S:90 V:79 WD:79
> 5th 22.12.18 S:71 R:78 L:78 W:85 G:85 OF:62 P:73 S:90 V:77 WD:69


Hi, I do not mean to offend you but I am not sure if you are taking tests at different centres and countries because you believe that this would affect your score? Give yourself some time and clear your mind.

Get some professional help (not classes but just feedback). Just don't think about the result. Gather some confidence and give it your everything. I am not an expert but I see your writing scores have improved. Your reading/listening scores may be getting affected by negative marking. PRACTISE!

Oral fluency is affecting your speaking, so maybe don't overthink. Just go with the flow.
Hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## Amit-kk

Hi Experts,

Could you guys please suggest me any reliable paid PTE real exam question bank source i.e mypte, pteking or Raj.


----------



## Anyad

Amit-kk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you guys please suggest me any reliable paid PTE real exam question bank source i.e mypte, pteking or Raj.


https://ptepractice.com/register/product/platinum


----------



## samp365

Missed it...


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

samp365 said:


> Missed it...


Holy Molly!!!!

Bro, you pressed backspace button many times??


----------



## samp365

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Holy Molly!!!!
> 
> Bro, you pressed backspace button many times??


Yeah.. But many told that shouldn't be a problem!!


----------



## Amit-kk

Anyad said:


> https://ptepractice.com/register/product/platinum


Thanks for your response.
But those questions are the sample and I am looking for the real exam questions.


----------



## nitinsy

samp365 said:


> Yeah.. But many told that shouldn't be a problem!!




Yeah no problem with backspace. You got less only because of spelling and grammar


----------



## hoandang

samp365 said:


> Missed it...


Wondering which part messed you up? If WFD then your listening can't hit to 90.


----------



## alegor

samp365 said:


> Missed it...


Even I have read somewhere that backspacing might reduce your score in writing (especially spelling). Not 100% sure about it. I believe it might be true when I see scorecard like this 

I would recommend you to apply for the 2nd attempt as you are in a flow. 

Note - we tried to overwrite the wrong spelling instead of backspacing. We blindly followed it and it worked for us.


----------



## alegor

jaggsb said:


> You are so close in achieving your desired score. Don't give up. Practice more on speaking section and make sure you select a single option for multiple choice questions. All the best.


Can you please share your 5th attempt score card?


----------



## Anyad

alegor said:


> Even I have read somewhere that backspacing might reduce your score in writing.


I can 100% confirm this isn't the case. I type lightning fast a backspace a lot. Did not impact my score at all. Also: I spell pretty bad and got a high score on spelling too.

I think if you focus on not backspacing you will waste energy on something that has 0 effect on your score.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Domon

Hi guys,

I am disappointed with my latest PTE score.

Previously, I got 78 for speaking and 80+ for the rest. 

Recently, I got 78 for Listening and 80+ for the rest. I don't know where I got wrong this time. I am sure I answered all 3 WFD questions 90% - 100% correctly because I had seen similar WFD questions during my practice. The only difference from my previous attempt is that this time, I highlighted 4 incorrect words (instead of 5, probably miss 1) in one out of two HIW questions. In SST, I could understand and capture the majority of points from the audio. In RS, I could repeat about 70% of the sentences in two questions but in other questions, I managed to repeat 100% of the sentences. My oral fluency is 90 but my pronunciation is around 70. Do you think the computer could not catch what I had spoken in RS, RL and ASQ due to my pronunciation level?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

samp365 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Molly!!!!
> 
> Bro, you pressed backspace button many times??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. But many told that shouldn't be a problem!!
Click to expand...

Don’t listen to them 😝

I’ve seen a trainer explaining how “delete” button affects our PTE spelling score. Don’t mind even if it’s wrong, we follow those techniques to get to 79. And sometimes we can’t predict, a person with average pronunciation score gets 90 in speaking.

Anyways Good Luck!!


----------



## Anyad

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Don’t listen to them 😝
> 
> I’ve seen a trainer explaining how “delete” button affects our PTE spelling score. Don’t mind even if it’s wrong, we follow those techniques to get to 79. And sometimes we can’t predict, a person with average pronunciation score gets 90 in speaking.
> 
> Anyways Good Luck!!


I type so fast that when we need to summarize what is being said I write down verbatim what is said. I write down every word that is said. Then I write down the summary, and then I delete everything that was said.

I backspace a lot. A LOT.

I got 90/90/90/90 on my first try. 

Anyone suggesting that energy should be spent on avoiding backspacing is giving bad advice, and telling you to waste your efforts on something that does not matter. It is not good advice.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Anyad said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t listen to them 😝
> 
> I’ve seen a trainer explaining how “delete” button affects our PTE spelling score. Don’t mind even if it’s wrong, we follow those techniques to get to 79. And sometimes we can’t predict, a person with average pronunciation score gets 90 in speaking.
> 
> Anyways Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> I type so fast that when we need to summarize what is being said I write down verbatim what is said. I write down every word that is said. Then I write down the summary, and then I delete everything that was said.
> 
> I backspace a lot. A LOT.
> 
> I got 90/90/90/90 on my first try.
> 
> Anyone suggesting that energy should be spent on avoiding backspacing is giving bad advice, and telling you to waste your efforts on something that do not matter. It is not good advice.
Click to expand...

Probably the computer was out of order when you sat for your exam 😝😝

Just shared something I saw online. Leave it to the test takers. Cheers!!


----------



## Anyad

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Probably the computer was out of order when you sat for your exam 😝😝
> 
> Just shared something I saw online. Leave it to the test takers. Cheers!!


The computer worked fine. I finished the test at 5pm and got the result by noon the next day. 

I think the test is hard enough without focusing your efforts on not backspacing, when in fact it has no implication on test scores. 

I backspaced a lot on all 3 official practice tests as well (used the same process) and always got a total score of 90 on every one of the 3 official tests in the platinum package.

Backspacing doesn't have an influence on your score. I took my test last month, unless it's changed since then, it doesn't.


----------



## samp365

Anyad said:


> The computer worked fine. I finished the test at 5pm and got the result by noon the next day.
> 
> I think the test is hard enough without focusing your efforts on not backspacing, when in fact it has no implication on test scores.
> 
> I backspaced a lot on all 3 official practice tests as well (used the same process) and always got a total score of 90 on every one of the 3 official tests in the platinum package.
> 
> Backspacing doesn't have an influence on your score. I took my test last month, unless it's changed since then, it doesn't.


Not sure what the reason was.... 
I don't think.. ideally.. backspace or deleting should be a problem.. unless the software commits the text while you are deleting it...
Moreover.. I did a mix of backspace..delete and replacing of words.. and I remember checking the text almost thrice for most of the questions.. Not sure about the root cause..


----------



## Julyhtet

samp365 said:


> Not sure what the reason was....
> I don't think.. ideally.. backspace or deleting should be a problem.. unless the software commits the text while you are deleting it...
> Moreover.. I did a mix of backspace..delete and replacing of words.. and I remember checking the text almost thrice for most of the questions.. Not sure about the root cause..


Hi there. I don't think backspacing will have impact on score. I do backspace quite a lot in WFD and also in writing questions during my tests. PTE marking is sometimes hard to take. For example, I did not score 90 in writing although Grammar/Vocab/Written Discourse and Spelling are all 90. I think they are hiding another parameters like "Content"? 

You are so close. Just do a bit of training again and hit it again. You can do it!


----------



## samp365

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Don’t listen to them 😝
> 
> I’ve seen a trainer explaining how “delete” button affects our PTE spelling score. Don’t mind even if it’s wrong, we follow those techniques to get to 79. And sometimes we can’t predict, a person with average pronunciation score gets 90 in speaking.
> 
> Anyways Good Luck!!


So.. Whats the ideal way? Select the whole word and replace it?


----------



## Anyad

samp365 said:


> So.. Whats the ideal way? Select the whole word and replace it?


I'd do whatever is fastest. If it's backspace then backspace. I backspaced and I got 90/90/90/90... I wonder... what would my score have been had I not backspaced a single time?


----------



## samp365

hoandang said:


> Wondering which part messed you up? If WFD then your listening can't hit to 90.


at least from my retrospection.. I think I would have messed up by mixing British and American words..

_Spelling: Does your response demonstrate correct and consistent use of a single spelling convention?

PTE Academic recognizes English spelling conventions from the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia and Canada. *However, one spelling convention should be used consistently in a given response.*_

I suspect that I had used a mix of words.. 

For grammar, I really stretched to [max words - 1/2 words] which I never did in the mocks.. I was like stretching to 90 -95% of the max limit.. This would have misfired in the SWT...


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Julyhtet said:


> samp365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the reason was....
> I don't think.. ideally.. backspace or deleting should be a problem.. unless the software commits the text while you are deleting it...
> Moreover.. I did a mix of backspace..delete and replacing of words.. and I remember checking the text almost thrice for most of the questions.. Not sure about the root cause..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I don't think backspacing will have impact on score. I do backspace quite a lot in WFD and also in writing questions during my tests. PTE marking is sometimes hard to take. For example, I did not score 90 in writing although Grammar/Vocab/Written Discourse and Spelling are all 90. I think they are hiding another parameters like "Content"?
> 
> You are so close. Just do a bit of training again and hit it again. You can do it!
Click to expand...

Exactly. Sometimes we’re unable to figure out how these things work. You know your capacities; so please practice more and give it another shot. Don’t rely on those who scored 79 by luck & boast about their 90 scores. You know better. Best of luck bro!!


----------



## pdh1278

*Writing Score advice?*

Hi Team,

I recently got my exam results and below is the score : 

2nd attempt: 80/80/90/70 (L/R/S/W), 75/90/90/78/81/70 (G/O/P/S/V/W)
1st attempt: 77/90/90/79 (L/R/S/W), 83/74/90/64/84/61 (G/O/P/S/V/W)

I am heartbroken. In the first attempt, I was short of 2 marks while in the 2nd attempt I fell short of 10 in writing. 

I want some help and guidance on understanding my low score in writing. If I compare my scores my Spelling Vocabulary and written discourse has improved from the previous attempt. So I do not understand why my writing score is so low?

Could it be because or essay or Write from dictation. Can you please suggest where I need to improve?

Also, I am thinking of buying E2 Language paid membership (worth $69). Do you think it is worth to buy?

I have scheduled my 3rd attempt on Feb 16th so i can focus on my weak areas and prepare well. Experts please suggest.


----------



## alegor

samp365 said:


> at least from my retrospection.. I think I would have messed up by mixing British and American words..
> 
> _Spelling: Does your response demonstrate correct and consistent use of a single spelling convention?
> 
> PTE Academic recognizes English spelling conventions from the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia and Canada. *However, one spelling convention should be used consistently in a given response.*_
> 
> I suspect that I had used a mix of words..
> 
> For grammar, I really stretched to [max words - 1/2 words] which I never did in the mocks.. I was like stretching to 90 -95% of the max limit.. This would have misfired in the SWT...


Might be.. You got 1 essay and 2 SWT?


----------



## samp365

alegor said:


> Might be.. You got 1 essay and 2 SWT?


1 essay and 3 SWTs.


----------



## Anyad

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Don’t rely on those who scored 79 by luck & boast about their 90 scores. You know better.


This. 100% this.

People should listen to those of us who actually got 90, and not people saying focus on things that make you waste energy and time (like concentrating on not backspacing), and could lead to a lower score. It's terrible advice, unless of course we want the others to get lower scores.


----------



## karthick1988

Anyad said:


> This. 100% this.
> 
> People should listen to those of us who actually got 90, and not people saying focus on things that make you waste energy and time (like concentrating on not backspacing), and could lead to a lower score. It's terrible advice, unless of course we want the others to get lower scores.


Hello friends,

I'm a silent follower of this group and I would like to point out this. Anyad, for the last few days, is trying to make this forum a platform for debate. It's good if you scored 90 and all the best but why are you trying to contradict things suggested by a different group member. Aswin has clearly said that it was a just a suggestion from a youtube video. He's also not sure about this but he request test-takers to keep in mind that technique too in order to get to 79. 

I read most of yours and aswin's posts. Aswin is trying to help his friends with those things he know while you're intentionally trying to degrade his suggestions. **Admin, please send a warning to this group member**

From Aswin's posts, I see that he has also scored 79+ in PTE in his first attempt by using free ptestudy website and I see he has suggested the same to our friends too. FYI, I've also scored 79+ in PTE. But in most of your posts, you keep saying you scored 90 each and you're trying to make other group members look bad. Please be diligent and this isn't the place to display your attitude.

Thanks. All the best!


----------



## Anyad

karthick1988 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this group and I would like to point out this. Anyad, for the last few days, is trying to make this forum a platform for debate. It's good if you scored 90 and all the best but why are you trying to contradict things suggested by a different group member. Aswin has clearly said that it was a just a suggestion from a youtube video. He's also not sure about this but he request test-takers to keep in mind that technique too in order to get to 79.
> 
> I read most of yours and aswin's posts. Aswin is trying to help his friends with those things he know while you're intentionally trying to degrade his suggestions. **Admin, please send a warning to this group member**
> 
> From Aswin's posts, I see that he has also scored 79+ in PTE in his first attempt by using free ptestudy website and I see he has suggested the same to our friends too. FYI, I've also scored 79+ in PTE. But in most of your posts, you keep saying you scored 90 each and you're trying to make other group members look bad. Please be diligent and this isn't the place to display your attitude.
> 
> Thanks. All the best!


The reason is I took the exam in early November and I know for a fact that backspacing didn't effect my score. It could not have. Anyone who focuses on not backspacing is using energy that could be used to get higher scores. It's bad advice. I want people to get good results. It's as simple as that.


----------



## nitinsy

Anyad said:


> The reason is I took the exam in early November and I know for a fact that backspacing didn't effect my score. It could not have. Anyone who focuses on not backspacing is using energy that could be used to get higher scores. It's bad advice. I want people to get good results. It's as simple as that.




+1 for this, I scored 90s as well (score card posted earlier) and I did a lot of rewrite and backspacing, cut/paste, so I can say with confidence it doesn’t matter. Focus your energy/time on reviewing spelling, punctuation, grammar and structure.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

karthick1988 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm a silent follower of this group and I would like to point out this. Anyad, for the last few days, is trying to make this forum a platform for debate. It's good if you scored 90 and all the best but why are you trying to contradict things suggested by a different group member. Aswin has clearly said that it was a just a suggestion from a youtube video. He's also not sure about this but he request test-takers to keep in mind that technique too in order to get to 79.
> 
> I read most of yours and aswin's posts. Aswin is trying to help his friends with those things he know while you're intentionally trying to degrade his suggestions. **Admin, please send a warning to this group member**
> 
> From Aswin's posts, I see that he has also scored 79+ in PTE in his first attempt by using free ptestudy website and I see he has suggested the same to our friends too. FYI, I've also scored 79+ in PTE. But in most of your posts, you keep saying you scored 90 each and you're trying to make other group members look bad. Please be diligent and this isn't the place to display your attitude.
> 
> Thanks. All the best!


Ha ha. Thanks bro. Yes, I scored 79+ in pte using ptestudy.com website & E2Language channel on youtube. 

I’m sorry about “Backspace button controversy”. Just shared something I saw online. I request my group members to ignore them. I’ll find that guy on youtube and sue him 😎

All the best everyone & have a happy new year.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

pdh1278 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I recently got my exam results and below is the score :
> 
> 2nd attempt: 80/80/90/70 (L/R/S/W), 75/90/90/78/81/70 (G/O/P/S/V/W)
> 1st attempt: 77/90/90/79 (L/R/S/W), 83/74/90/64/84/61 (G/O/P/S/V/W)
> 
> I am heartbroken. In the first attempt, I was short of 2 marks while in the 2nd attempt I fell short of 10 in writing.
> 
> I want some help and guidance on understanding my low score in writing. If I compare my scores my Spelling Vocabulary and written discourse has improved from the previous attempt. So I do not understand why my writing score is so low?
> 
> Could it be because or essay or Write from dictation. Can you please suggest where I need to improve?
> 
> Also, I am thinking of buying E2 Language paid membership (worth $69). Do you think it is worth to buy?
> 
> I have scheduled my 3rd attempt on Feb 16th so i can focus on my weak areas and prepare well. Experts please suggest.


Bro, how was your summarise spoken text?


----------



## Anyad

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Ha ha. Thanks bro. Yes, I scored 79+ in pte using ptestudy.com website & E2Language channel on youtube.
> 
> I’m sorry about “Backspace button controversy”. Just shared something I saw online. I request my group members to ignore them. I’ll find that guy on youtube and sue him 😎
> 
> All the best everyone & have a happy new year.


I think the fact you shared the backspace button info is great. I am not being sarcastic. Any info is welcome, and we are here to share ideas on how to do better. At least that's why I joined after my PR nomination... to help others. 

We have not 1 but 2 people who got perfect scores who backspaced and deleted a lot, so it turns out it doesn't matter.

It doesn't invalidate you or how great your 79+ result is, or it doesn't mean the advice you give in general is bad. It just means we've discussed another point, hashed it out, heard something from youtube that was speculation but turned out to be wrong. It's great you shared it here and it's great we've gone through it, and I for one appreciate your input (yes with regards to the backspace).

I think we are here to constructively help each other, and if you follow what I do in other threads I try and help people get good results by sharing whatever experience I have with the Aussie PR nomination I got. I am sure you mean well as well. 

I was wrong about something in another thread NB showed me how, gave me the details I pushed a thanks button and that's it. We don't have to be right about everything. Or at least I don't need to be right... I choose to be happy


----------



## prakshil

*Need advice on speaking*

I was devastated by the last PTE test result, missed in speaking by 1 mark.
Need some serious and candid feedback as I am consistently scoring in 50s in pronunciation. I am feeling that maybe I am speaking too fast and it could be bringing down my pronunciation score. Any suggestions on the speaking part, mostly what role does pronunciation have in speaking score?
Below are the results of my two PTE test.

20th Dec









29th Dec


----------



## outspoken

prakshil said:


> I was devastated by the last PTE test result, missed in speaking by 1 mark.
> 
> Need some serious and candid feedback as I am consistently scoring in 50s in pronunciation. I am feeling that maybe I am speaking too fast and it could be bringing down my pronunciation score. Any suggestions on the speaking part, mostly what role does pronunciation have in speaking score?
> 
> Below are the results of my two PTE test.
> 
> 
> 
> 20th Dec
> 
> View attachment 89772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29th Dec
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89770


You looks like you have a strong hand in the language. Keep it up.
As far as the speaking pace is concerned, I read out read aloud paragraphs in 19-22 seconds. 
As I can see your writing scores a re very good, I think you might be speaking in a complex way. Use simple English for your Describe image and retell lecture. For repeat sentence use fillers if you forget some words and try to speak fluently without hesitation.
If you follow simple templates you can definitely score 90 in speaking.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Ha ha. Thanks bro. Yes, I scored 79+ in pte using ptestudy.com website & E2Language channel on youtube.
> 
> I’m sorry about “Backspace button controversy”. Just shared something I saw online. I request my group members to ignore them. I’ll find that guy on youtube and sue him 😎
> 
> All the best everyone & have a happy new year.


Yes, every key strokes in a keyboard register special characters. A simple application such as notepad can identify such keystrokes and it doesn't show such characters. 
Some very very old programming language interfaces register such keystrokes - backspace, delete, homekey end key etc as unknown characters.
People must be really fool if they believe PTE software cannot understand such keystrokes.

If your writing scores are down, there are other reasons. It might be your SST & SWT are not precise. Moreover enabling skill scores are not directly proportional to the writing scores. If your enabling skills are fine but writing scores are affected, it is because of the content.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Julyhtet

prakshil said:


> I was devastated by the last PTE test result, missed in speaking by 1 mark.
> Need some serious and candid feedback as I am consistently scoring in 50s in pronunciation. I am feeling that maybe I am speaking too fast and it could be bringing down my pronunciation score. Any suggestions on the speaking part, mostly what role does pronunciation have in speaking score?
> Below are the results of my two PTE test.
> 
> 20th Dec
> View attachment 89772
> 
> 
> 
> 29th Dec
> 
> View attachment 89770


Hi there, 

For the pronunciation, please pay attention to read aloud such as "tenses" and also the "s" and the tone. Your oral fluency is very good. From my personal experience, if you can bring up your pronunciation to like "60" and have the good the content in DI, you will have 90 in speaking. 

How was your Short Answers section? You felt alright? 

You are too close. I am sure you will do great next time.


----------



## Anyad

prakshil said:


> I was devastated by the last PTE test result, missed in speaking by 1 mark.
> Need some serious and candid feedback as I am consistently scoring in 50s in pronunciation. I am feeling that maybe I am speaking too fast and it could be bringing down my pronunciation score. Any suggestions on the speaking part, mostly what role does pronunciation have in speaking score?
> Below are the results of my two PTE test.
> 
> 20th Dec
> View attachment 89772
> 
> 
> 
> 29th Dec
> 
> View attachment 89770


If you get the official pratice tests, there you can listen to yourself back. The way I did my speaking is I spoke what felt like VERY slow and enunciated very strongly.

Try using a voice recorder on your phone to record yourself and listen to it back. Try speaking slower and slower and listening back to it. You'd be surprised to learn how "slow" something can feel like when you speak and yet when you listen back to it, you are still faster than for example someone on TV reading the news. 

You need not speak fast and you need to be very articulate (almost comically) and it will be rather helpful.

Also what I did is when the sentence appears I read it "out loud" in silence very fast, and I identify then 2-3 words (there are always at least a couple) that are difficult to pronounce without messing up, so I take special care when I am reading for real during the recording and slow down around them even more and get through them without error.

Keep cool. It'll work you've got the skills, you just need to practice.


----------



## prakshil

outspoken said:


> You looks like you have a strong hand in the language. Keep it up.
> As far as the speaking pace is concerned, I read out read aloud paragraphs in 19-22 seconds.
> As I can see your writing scores a re very good, I think you might be speaking in a complex way. Use simple English for your Describe image and retell lecture. For repeat sentence use fillers if you forget some words and try to speak fluently without hesitation.
> If you follow simple templates you can definitely score 90 in speaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks , I would follow your suggestion on describe image and retell lecture as I too felt as if I was using complex sentences.


----------



## prakshil

Julyhtet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the pronunciation, please pay attention to read aloud such as "tenses" and also the "s" and the tone. Your oral fluency is very good. From my personal experience, if you can bring up your pronunciation to like "60" and have the good the content in DI, you will have 90 in speaking.
> 
> How was your Short Answers section? You felt alright?
> 
> You are too close. I am sure you will do great next time.


Thanks for your analysis, my Answer Short questions were alright. I felt I answered almost all except one.
Though, I reckon, I speak too fast in DI and Retell and in the process eat up few words or fumble. I realized, I even try to speak very fast in the concluding sentence to cover up for the content.


----------



## prakshil

Anyad said:


> If you get the official pratice tests, there you can listen to yourself back. The way I did my speaking is I spoke what felt like VERY slow and enunciated very strongly.
> 
> Try using a voice recorder on your phone to record yourself and listen to it back. Try speaking slower and slower and listening back to it. You'd be surprised to learn how "slow" something can feel like when you speak and yet when you listen back to it, you are still faster than for example someone on TV reading the news.
> 
> You need not speak fast and you need to be very articulate (almost comically) and it will be rather helpful.
> 
> Also what I did is when the sentence appears I read it "out loud" in silence very fast, and I identify then 2-3 words (there are always at least a couple) that are difficult to pronounce without messing up, so I take special care when I am reading for real during the recording and slow down around them even more and get through them without error.
> 
> Keep cool. It'll work you've got the skills, you just need to practice.


Thanks for providing the feedback, I was always under impression that speaking slowly would bring down the fluency, though it appears that I was wrong.


----------



## Anyad

prakshil said:


> Thanks for providing the feedback, I was always under impression that speaking slowly would bring down the fluency, though it appears that I was wrong.


I posted about this earlier I think in this thread, but I occasionally did like radio appearances TV appearances etc so even though I wasn't formally trained I sort of knew what to shoot for to be understood easily by a machine / human. And also you can listen back to your answers in the practice tests (The official platinum package is what I got for like $80)... so I trained with that. It worked out well for me.

Based on your other scores it seems as though your road to getting what you want doesn't have much to do with acquiring any further English knowledge, more like getting to know how to take the test. 

If you practice recording yourself and listening back I guarantee 100% that you can train yourself to get the desired score.


----------



## pdh1278

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Bro, how was your summarise spoken text?


I think it was this in each of SST I remember giving enough time to review the spellings the grammar and everything. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22

Guys who have scored 79+ share your tips related to repeat sentence. I am having a tough time in cracking it. My scores are lagging in the listening department and always falling short of 79. Don't ask me the number of attempts I have given for PTE exam 

Cheers.


----------



## outspoken

falcon22 said:


> Guys who have scored 79+ share your tips related to repeat sentence. I am having a tough time in cracking it. My scores are lagging in the listening department and always falling short of 79. Don't ask me the number of attempts I have given for PTE exam
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


A 2-3 second gap is there before the microphone opens. If the sentence is small, just repeat the whole in mind. Else, only repeat the last portion of it in mind. You'll remember the first part when speaking and you will get most of the second half as well. 
Practice this method and check if this works for you. 
Try to speak more than 50% words correctly and that will do.
Repeat sentence will be tough if someone speaking next to you. You will find it hard to concentrate. But you'll get through it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skay844

Hi Guys,

Below is my results for PTE-A in the past year;

1st Attempt: 31/01/18 L(69)/R(67)/S(70)/W(74) G(71)/OF(66)/P(69)/S(63)/V(77)/W(60)

2nd Attempt: 12/02/18 L(74)/R(64)/S(38)/W(82) G(79)/OF(29)/P(24)/S(83)/V(72)/W(50)

3rd Attempt: 27/12/18 L(79)/R(67)/S(90)/W(78) G(70)/OF(86)/P(87)/S(21)/V(74)/W(70)

Evidently i have shown some improvement in all the 3 sections except for Reading. I plan to seat again for PTE-A end of this month. This will be my 4th and last attempt as i will be losing points for age in the coming month. I NEED YOUR HELP ON TIPS ON HOW TO NAIL THE READING SECTION. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## outspoken

Skay844 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below is my results for PTE-A in the past year;
> 
> 1st Attempt: 31/01/18 L(69)/R(67)/S(70)/W(74) G(71)/OF(66)/P(69)/S(63)/V(77)/W(60)
> 
> 2nd Attempt: 12/02/18 L(74)/R(64)/S(38)/W(82) G(79)/OF(29)/P(24)/S(83)/V(72)/W(50)
> 
> 3rd Attempt: 27/12/18 L(79)/R(67)/S(90)/W(78) G(70)/OF(86)/P(87)/S(21)/V(74)/W(70)
> 
> Evidently i have shown some improvement in all the 3 sections except for Reading. I plan to seat again for PTE-A end of this month. This will be my 4th and last attempt as i will be losing points for age in the coming month. I NEED YOUR HELP ON TIPS ON HOW TO NAIL THE READING SECTION.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Grammar is your weak point. Check YouTube videos for grammar. Watch lot of them. E2L core skills videos are good. 
Write down key points while watching and do the practice in notebook.
Fill in the blanks are mostly grammar related.

And while reading try to concentrate. It's very easy to get distracted.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

Skay844 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below is my results for PTE-A in the past year;
> 
> 1st Attempt: 31/01/18 L(69)/R(67)/S(70)/W(74) G(71)/OF(66)/P(69)/S(63)/V(77)/W(60)
> 
> 2nd Attempt: 12/02/18 L(74)/R(64)/S(38)/W(82) G(79)/OF(29)/P(24)/S(83)/V(72)/W(50)
> 
> 3rd Attempt: 27/12/18 L(79)/R(67)/S(90)/W(78)  G(70)/OF(86)/P(87)/S(21)/V(74)/W(70)
> 
> Evidently i have shown some improvement in all the 3 sections except for Reading. I plan to seat again for PTE-A end of this month. This will be my 4th and last attempt as i will be losing points for age in the coming month. I NEED YOUR HELP ON TIPS ON HOW TO NAIL THE READING SECTION.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do not think of 1st or last attempt. you can do it with practice as i am also in the queue. Tip for Reading is time management + Plus keep reading a lot of unusual stuff to get to know about more English grammatical structures and their usage. Primary focus should be on Fill in the blanks.


----------



## sritiru

Hello, I received PTE Score and details are as below. I did not attended WFD from Speaking section due to no time left!


Communicative Skills:
Listening - 46
Reading - 69
Speaking - 59
Writing - 54

Enabling Skills:
Grammar - 69
Oral Fluency - 74
Pronunciation - 28
Spelling - 24
Vocabulary - 57
Written Disclosure - 84

Please have look at the score and guide me which skills that need to concentrate to get 79+ in all skills. I don't know why received very less in spelling and pronunciation.

Thanks,


----------



## Skay844

outspoken said:


> Grammar is your weak point. Check YouTube videos for grammar. Watch lot of them. E2L core skills videos are good.
> Write down key points while watching and do the practice in notebook.
> Fill in the blanks are mostly grammar related.
> 
> And while reading try to concentrate. It's very easy to get distracted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks so much Viny_1187 and Outspoken.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

falcon22 said:


> Guys who have scored 79+ share your tips related to repeat sentence. I am having a tough time in cracking it. My scores are lagging in the listening department and always falling short of 79. Don't ask me the number of attempts I have given for PTE exam 😛
> 
> Cheers.


Please-

Don’t let the software record dead air

Use the same tone as the speaker 

Concentrate on sounds like ‘s’, the, a, an

👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## kurca88

Hi everybody,
i took an e-mail from Gehandra Yadav who claim that they have past real exam question collection. They sell this collection to 43 USD.
Is there anyone buy this collection?
Should i buy it? 
They offer thousands of past questions.


----------



## Ptera

sritiru said:


> Hello, I received PTE Score and details are as below. I did not attended WFD from Speaking section due to no time left!
> 
> 
> Communicative Skills:
> Listening - 46
> Reading - 69
> Speaking - 59
> Writing - 54
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> Grammar - 69
> Oral Fluency - 74
> Pronunciation - 28
> Spelling - 24
> Vocabulary - 57
> Written Disclosure - 84
> 
> Please have look at the score and guide me which skills that need to concentrate to get 79+ in all skills. I don't know why received very less in spelling and pronunciation.
> 
> Thanks,


If you miss WFD you will never achieve 79+.
It´s one of the most important tasks, where you get 1 point for one word. It affects your writing and listening very much!
Don´t miss it again in the future mate!


----------



## JG

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i took an e-mail from Gehandra Yadav who claim that they have past real exam question collection. They sell this collection to 43 USD.
> Is there anyone buy this collection?
> Should i buy it?
> They offer thousands of past questions.


I do not prefer this way but of course if you have enough money you could give a try.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i took an e-mail from Gehandra Yadav who claim that they have past real exam question collection. They sell this collection to 43 USD.
> Is there anyone buy this collection?
> Should i buy it?
> They offer thousands of past questions.


Real exam questions are available online for FREE. Anyway it’s your choice.


----------



## ozzzy

I spent some money for folks claiming that they have real questions,

Do not fall in...

But you can spend some dollars if you want to train yourself


----------



## samp365

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i took an e-mail from Gehandra Yadav who claim that they have past real exam question collection. They sell this collection to 43 USD.
> Is there anyone buy this collection?
> Should i buy it?
> They offer thousands of past questions.


Don't spend the money on them.. You will never be able to remember all those 1000 Q's... Instead search for repeated Q's on Youtube and practice them.. I personally saw few repeated Q's from these videos..


----------



## Anyad

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i took an e-mail from Gehandra Yadav who claim that they have past real exam question collection. They sell this collection to 43 USD.
> Is there anyone buy this collection?
> Should i buy it?
> They offer thousands of past questions.


I recommend the official platinum package. $80


----------



## kurca88

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Real exam questions are available online for FREE. Anyway it’s your choice.


Thank u mate. Where can i find them?


----------



## kurca88

samp365 said:


> Don't spend the money on them.. You will never be able to remember all those 1000 Q's... Instead search for repeated Q's on Youtube and practice them.. I personally saw few repeated Q's from these videos..


Thank you for your quick answer. Actually, I want to make practice with these 1000 questions because i dont have any source. In addition, finding questions from youtube can be tiring and there are lots of useless questions in the internet.

Which channels did u follow on youtube to practice?


----------



## kurca88

Anyad said:


> I recommend the official platinum package. $80


is there a possibility to face with the same questions from the platinum package at real exam session?


----------



## Anyad

kurca88 said:


> is there a possibility to face with the same questions from the platinum package at real exam session?




I think the 3 practice test are actual real tests.


----------



## Julyhtet

kurca88 said:


> Thank you for your quick answer. Actually, I want to make practice with these 1000 questions because i dont have any source. In addition, finding questions from youtube can be tiring and there are lots of useless questions in the internet.
> 
> Which channels did u follow on youtube to practice?



Hi there, below were the two channels that I focused on. 

PTE by CareerCoves
PTE Sureway English

You can find many resources in YouTube. Do buy the Gold Kit. The mock tests are incredible. To be frank, I have got few questions from Gold Kit and Mock tests for the short question. Other than that, no. But the format are more or less same in describe image and WFD.


----------



## ayush101

guys any tips for reading?


----------



## mav7228

*Reorder questions
*

But when calculating destruction, the earthquake took second place to the great fire that followed.
The main temblor, having a 7.7-7.9 magnitude, lasted about one minute and was the result of the rupturing of the northernmost 296 miles of the 800-mile San Andreas fault
At 5:12 a.m. on April 18, 1906, the people of San Francisco were awakened by an earthquake that would devastate the city.
The fire, lasting four days, most likely started with broken gas lines (and, in some cases, was helped along by people hoping to collect insurance for their property they were covered for fire, but not earthquake, damage).


Ever since the stunning victory of Deep Blue, a program running on an IBM supercomputer, over Gary Kasparov, then world chess champion, in 1997, it has been clear that computers would dominate that particular game.
Today, though, they are pressing the attack on every front
RESEARCHERS in the field of artificial intelligence have long been intrigued by games, and not just as a way of avoiding work.
Games provide an ideal setting to explore important elements of the design of cleverer machines, such as pattern recognition, learning and planning.


It was there that Rosa Parks, an African American woman, refused to vacate her seat in the middle of the bus so that a white man could sit in her place.
It was there that Rosa Parks
Parks was chosen by King as the face for his campaign because of Parks' good standing with the community, her employment and her marital status.
She was arrested for her civil disobedience.
Earlier in 1955, Claudette Colvin, a 15-year old African American girl, had been arrested for the same crime, however, King and his civil rights compatriots did not feel that she would serve as an effective face for the civil rights campaign.
Parks' arrest, a coordinated tactic meant to spark a grassroots movement, succeeded in catalyzing the Montgomery bus boycott.


There is site contains a comprehensive listing
The site not only his published books and articles but also manuscripts and oral communities, in a variety of media and including reprints and translations.
There is a site contains a comprehensive listing of the works of Norbert Elias, a German sociologist.
There is, however, no search facility.
The material has been catalogued, cross-referenced and organized by date.


Similarly, the lander, which imaged several areas around the landing site (dubbed the Carl Sagan Memorial site) and took atmospheric measurements, lasted a good deal longer than expected.
More recent missions to Mars include the hugely successful Mars Pathfinder, which landed a small rover called Sojourner on the surface to explore a region where there may once have been life.
Sojourner has now been effectively switched off, but lasted almost twelve times its expected lifetime.
The only unfortunate thing to have arisen from the mission is the naming of the rocks at the landing site including everything from Scooby Doo to Darth vader.



There she completed a diploma that enabled her to enter Monash University as a second-year student
Ne (Tan), an international student from Shanghai, China, began her Monash journey at Monash College in October 2006.
Mechanical engineering student Ne Tan is spending the first semester of this year studying at the University of California, Berkeley as part of the Monash Abroad program.
Mechanical engineering
Now in her third year of study, the Monash Abroad program will see her complete four units of study in the US before returning to Australia in May 2009



What's a narcotic drug overdose?
If you or your loved one could be struggling with such abuses and ailments, we invite you to contact our compassionate and well-trained team at The Recovery Village
A narcotic drug overdose occurs when someone has ingested more of a narcotic drug than the body is able to safely process.
Even if you just have questions you'd like answered, we're here and ready to help in any way we can.
It is incredibly dangerous, because it can cause the person's respiratory system to become depressed, with lethal outcomes.
This past Sunday, April 9th, the railway's current engineers decided to test the rumor once and for all.

Ever since the completion of the Great Western Railway in the 1840s, intrigue has swirled around the Box Tunnel, a long, steep bypass near Bath, England.
When you look from the east portal, the cutting provides a lovely V-shape," communications manager Paul Gentleman told.
While the west side's view wasn't quite so impressive, the engineers generously chalked that up to centuries of dirt and grime.
The question was this: did the railway's creator, Isambard Kingdom Brunel, really have the tunnel carved in such a way that when the sun rose on his birthday-April 9thit would be flooded with light?



Thus the muscle become incompetent to pump the blood and other nutrients.
Most cases heart attacks occur due to many materials that block the walls of the heart muscle.
The clot are the causes of severe pain and can lead to stop functioning of heart and results in death.
These materials that builds up creates clot and stops blood to flow.



The Summits involve Heads of states and governments and other high-profile world leaders from intergovernmental and non-governmental organizations.
Conferences have played a key role in guiding the work of the UN since its inception.
UN Conference venues are designated United Nations territory and governed by the rules and regulations of the international body
These conferences have turned into a high-profile level in need to resolve security issues and make progress in every aspect of human development.



A public school in Flushing, Queens (New York), was the first public non-charter school in America to offer students an all-vegetarian menu.
The school's administration was able to implement an allvegetarian menu with the support of the Coalition for Healthy School Food.
This year, the Coalition also helped a second school, the Peck Slip School in lower Manhattan (New York), become a meat-free school.
The all-vegetarian plan (which includes breakfast and lunch) was launched in 2013.


The state government is hoping to reduce this number via a blanket ban on phone use for all P platers.
It is now officially against the law for provisional licence holders in NSW to use their phones in any way while driving.
New drivers are statistically eight times more likely to have a car accident than full licence holders.


----------



## mav7228

*Essay*

The importance of life experience, which was always debatable, has now become
more controversial. The substantial influence of books has sparked the controversy
over the potential impact of this trend on the individual's life in recent years. It can be
agreed that practical learning is essential to gain the skills; however, some people
believe that books are also necessary for education. This essay will elaborate on
how both the modes of learning are equally important before deducing to a logical
conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous reasons why practical learning is essential, but the
most conspicuous one stems from the fact that learning from experiences provides
the real meaning of to the things that we read and gives a sense of fulfilment. For
instance, when someone comes across the definition of the word thrill knows it
verbally, but if the same person does skydiving the word now adds feeling to the
person's mind. Thus, the experience is an essential element of learning.
Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that books
are equally important for learning vital elements in life as they can cater to different
age groups needs very effectively and efficiently. For instance, recent research
found that children who read books from a young age not only have a strong
vocabulary knowledge, but they also have also had strong imagination skills. Books
also spur curiosity, calmness and discussion skills in children. Thus, books are also
serving a crucial role in education.
From what has been discussed above, it can be concluded that not only experience
but also books are equally crucial for better education.


----------



## mav7228

*More Reorder
*

Conception of aniconism in the ancient Near Eastern antiquity differs from the modern one.
Nonetheless, anthropomorphic cult statues were often replaced by divine symbols.
Through various periods of human history religious iconoclasm connects with the prohibition of figurative representation
For instance there was no general ban on images as such.



It was accompanied by widespread destruction of images and persecution of supporters of the veneration of images.
The "First Iconoclasm", as it is sometimes called, lasted between about 726 and 787.
Next was between 814 and 842. According to the traditional view, Byzantine Iconoclasm constituted a ban on religious images by Emperor Leo Ill and continued under his successors.
Byzantine Iconoclasm refers to two periods in the history of the Byzantine Empire when the use of religious images or icons was opposed by religious and imperial authorities within the Eastern Church and the temporal imperial hierarchy.



It can endanger factory workers and pollute the environment via air emissions and waste water.
This is sometimes called hydrolysis alkalization or solution spinning because the fibre is "spun" in a chemical solution
In this process, cellulose material (such as bamboo) is dissolved in a strong solvent to make a thick, viscous solution that is forced through a spinneret into a quenching solution where strands solidify into fibre.
The solvent used for this process is carbon disulphide, a toxic chemical that is a known human reproductive hazard.
There is more than one way to make rayon. The most common way - and the one widely used for bamboo - is called the viscose process.


Meanwhile, the maximum sea level recorded was 3.44m on February 28th, 2006 that damaged Tuvaluan's property badly.
Local people called the flooding water oozes up out of the ground "King Tide", that happened almost once or twice a year, which destroyed the plant, polluted their fresh water, and forced them to colonize to some other countries.
Tuvalu, a coral country, consists of nine low-lying islands in the central Pacific between the latitudes of 5 and 10 degrees south, has the average elevation of 2 meters up to sea level.
Most people, especially for Pacific Islanders, are aware of the sea level change which may cause by many factors, but no of them has deeper sensation of flooding than Tuvaluan



However, when archaeologists want to know the absolute date of a site, they can often go beyond simple stratigraphy
The series of strata in an archaeological dig enables an excavator to date recovered objects relatively, if not absolutely
For example, tree rings, Dendrochronology (literally, tree time) dates wooden artefacts by matching their ring patterns to known records, which, in some areas of the world, span several thousand years.
Historical records, coins, and other date-bearing objects can help - if they exist. But even prehistoric sites contain records - written in nature's hand.



I lived in Master Hugh's family for seven years.
During this time, I succeeded in learning to read and write.
Mrs. Hugh, who had kindly consented to instruct me, had, in compliance with the advice and direction of her husband, not only ceased to instruct, but had set her face against my being instructed by anyone else.
I had no regular teacher.
In accomplishing this, I was compelled to resort to various stratagems.



The lectures are aimed at beginning graduate students who have a wide variety of backgrounds in the sciences, such as physics, chemistry, materials science, structural biology, mineralogy
The theory will be presented in a way that should be understood by people in any of these fields.
For more information, see the Canadian Institute for Neutron Scattering's Neutron Summer School.
The Canadian Institute for Neutron Scattering will be holding the eleventh neutron summer school at Chalk River on May 8-13, 2011.
University of Otago Centre for International Health codirectors Professor Philip Hill and Professor John Crump share a view that global health is a multidisciplinary activity
In their work — from Tanzania to the Gambia, from Myanmar to Indonesia and beyond - they tap into a wide range of expertise from across the University, including clinicians, microbiologists and molecular microbiologists, public health experts, economists and mathematicians.
For the past seven years Professor Philip Hill has been part of a collaborative tuberculosis research project in Indonesia, with the University of Padjadjaran in Bandung, West Java,
They have also forged relationships and collaborations with research and aid agencies around the world.



When they surveyed the same group five years later, most of the teenagers were eating fewer fruits and vegetables.
Researchers surveyed more than 2000 young about their eating habits in 1999.
The study which appears in the February issue of the American Journal of Preventive medicine, looked at eating habits among adolescents in junior high and high school in Minnesota.
The researchers, led by Nicole I. Larson of University of Minnesota School of Public Health, found two dips in the intake of fruits and vegetables during the teenage years.


Collection days netted more than 650,000 pounds of waste in 2010
Recycling electronic waste such as old computers, TVs, and monitors is a daunting challenge considering how much technology we all use today.
On numerous dates throughout the year, students, faculty, and staff can drop off their old equipment to be completely recycled nothing ends up in a landfill.
The challenge didn't deter IU students, who persuaded the IT Services department to launch its Electronic Waste Collection Days program.


Whether this is good or bad is, of course, up for the argument
But the fact that science underlies our lives, our health, our work, our communications, our entertainment and our transport is undeniable.
It is a truism to say that in 21st century society science and technology are important.
Human existence in the developed world is entirely dependent on some fairly recent developments in science and technology


To do this, the manager should be able to motivate employees.
It cannot be observed directly, but it can affect their behavior.
Motivation is something that everyone needs. However, this is easier said than done.
Motivation is a complicated internal situation that people have.
The job of a manager in a workplace is to get things done through employees.

In Europe e-waste is increasing at three to five percent a year, almost three times faster than the total waste stream.
The global market for electrical and electronic equipment continues to expand, while the lifespan of many products becomes shorter.
The current global production of E-waste is estimated to be 20025 million tonnes per year, with most E-waste being produced in Europe, the United States and Australasia.
Consequently, large amounts of "e-waste" are constantly generated worldwide, posing an increasing global challenge for their disposal.


Many think the best way to make foreigners understand is to be chatty and informal.
This may seem friendly but, as it probably involves using colloquial expressions.
Because so many English-speakers today are monoglots, they have little idea how difficult it is to master another language.
Anyone wanting to get to the top of international business, medicine or academia (but possibly not sport) needs to be able to speak English to a pretty high level.
Equally, any native English speaker wanting to deal with these new high achievers needs to know how to talk without buffling them.


"Of course, the idea we present here is an experiment." wrote Prof Govindarajan, a professor of international business at the Tuck School of Business at Dartmouth and Mr Sarkar, a marketing consultant who works on environmental issues an almost apologetic disclaimer for having such a "far-out" idea."
"Who could create a house for $300 and if it was possible, why hadn't it been done before?"
Nonetheless, they closed their blog with a challenge: "We ask chief executives, governmentss, NGOs, foundations: Are there any takers?"
When Vijay Govindarajan and Christian Sarkar wrote a blog entry on Harvard Business Review in August 2010 mooting the idea of a $300-house for they were merely expressing a suggestion."


The non-specialist, however, the opportunities of the animal world can never afford to relax.
All animals have a strong exploratory urge but for some it is more crucial than others.
It depends on how specialized they have become during the course of evolution.
If they have put all their effort into the perfection of the one survival trick, they do not bother so much with the general complexities of the world around them
So as long as ant eaters has its ants and the koala bear has gum leaves, then they are satisfied and living is easy.


----------



## outspoken

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> i took an e-mail from Gehandra Yadav who claim that they have past real exam question collection. They sell this collection to 43 USD.
> Is there anyone buy this collection?
> Should i buy it?
> They offer thousands of past questions.


Repeated questions don't do much good. You won't be able to remember any of them while exam apart from being familiar with the question.

Check YouTube for repeated questions and that is enough for anyone.

Any no of repeated questions can't help you in this exam format because this is a strictly timed exam with no second to loose. Here your skill in English plays more than your memory. Remembering something from your memory takes long time than creating new using your skill.

If you really don't know English, I'm pretty much sure that even getting full question set directly from Pearson can't help you in a timed exam format.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shubra

I took two scored official mock tests, and in both the test my oral fluency, and pronunciation scores are 10, I used head phones but still the scores are low. What should I do? Thank you for you time.


----------



## Anyad

shubra said:


> I took two scored official mock tests, and in both the test my oral fluency, and pronunciation scores are 10, I used head phones but still the scores are low. What should I do? Thank you for you time.


Did you listen to your answers back and check to see if everything was working? I think 10 you only get if there is no recording or something.


----------



## shubra

Anyad said:


> Did you listen to your answers back and check to see if everything was working? I think 10 you only get if there is no recording or something.


Thanks for your reply.  Can I hear my own recordings? How can I do that?


----------



## Anyad

shubra said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Can I hear my own recordings? How can I do that?


I think there is a play button you have to hit it. I did the official mock test in platinum package.


----------



## outspoken

Every time you practise on the laptop, record your voice (every time) using built-in voice recorder. And playback. I have almost 400+ recordings saved in my laptop in 4 weeks practise.

Your recording might not be good here, but PTE provided microphone catches your voice very much clearly than your laptop mic.



Anyad said:


> I think there is a play button you have to hit it. I did the official mock test in platinum package.


----------



## Skay844

shubra said:


> I took two scored official mock tests, and in both the test my oral fluency, and pronunciation scores are 10, I used head phones but still the scores are low. What should I do? Thank you for you time.


Hey Shubra,

I took 3 Mock tests in 3 days before my actual PTE-A Test.I was also using ear phones on my laptop.All my Oral Fluency an Pronunciation in these Mock exams was 10. Surprisingly this was after "testing" in the " Test Your Computer" section and it recorded okay.

To my surprise, In the actual exam, i got 87 and 84 Oral Fluency and Pronunciation respectively, and overal 90 in Speaking.


So do not worry much if you are not able yo "fix" your mic on your laptop. Just focus on good oral fluency and pronunciation. Most test centres have a good headpones that filter your voice.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy

shubra said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Can I hear my own recordings? How can I do that?


Had same problem. Posted earlier regarding solution that worked for me. I had to use another laptop.

Simply testing your microphone or playing your recordings doesn't help. In my case both were showing everything was working fine but my results always came at 10.

You can email PTE support and tell them to check why you got 10. They will respond with everything being ok. Let them know you want to try on another computer and have them reset the test. They did it for me and I took the test on another laptop and that worked great.

When read aloud begins, make sure the recording volume bar reaches mid point easily for most part while you are reading. 

For more detailed info, search my posts in this thread.


----------



## shubra

Skay844 said:


> Hey Shubra,
> 
> I took 3 Mock tests in 3 days before my actual PTE-A Test.I was also using ear phones on my laptop.All my Oral Fluency an Pronunciation in these Mock exams was 10. Surprisingly this was after "testing" in the " Test Your Computer" section and it recorded okay.
> 
> To my surprise, In the actual exam, i got 87 and 84 Oral Fluency and Pronunciation respectively, and overal 90 in Speaking.
> 
> 
> So do not worry much if you are not able yo "fix" your mic on your laptop. Just focus on good oral fluency and pronunciation. Most test centres have a good headpones that filter your voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. Seeing your scores, has boosted my confidence to take the real exam. Did the low enabling scores affect your communicative scores in the mock exam?


----------



## shubra

nitinsy said:


> Had same problem. Posted earlier regarding solution that worked for me. I had to use another laptop.
> 
> Simply testing your microphone or playing your recordings doesn't help. In my case both were showing everything was working fine but my results always came at 10.
> 
> You can email PTE support and tell them to check why you got 10. They will respond with everything being ok. Let them know you want to try on another computer and have them reset the test. They did it for me and I took the test on another laptop and that worked great.
> 
> When read aloud begins, make sure the recording volume bar reaches mid point easily for most part while you are reading.
> 
> For more detailed info, search my posts in this thread.


Thank you for your reply. 
I did mail them about my problem, and they have now reset one of the test. Will take the test on different laptop and hope that the problem gets solved.


----------



## MohitR

I received my PTE score today:

Overall: 90
Speaking: 90
Reading: 90
Writing: 85
Listening: 90

I would like to thank all members of the group for helping fellow aspirants like me with valuable information.

Topic of Essay: "Medical Technology has increased the average life expectancy. Is it a blessing or curse?"

I would like to share my journey:

1. I purchase PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in and got 50 mock tests for the price.
2. I utilized around 4 to 5 mock tests to familiarize myself with the test format and the type of questions expected in the exam. I used to self-evaluate my responses for speaking and writing part. The website provides answers to listening and reading section, so it is easy to evaluate your responses. I know some members here have raised questions on the quality of mock tests of PTEvoucher and i completely agree with them. Lot of questions are repeated and on multiple occasions i found their answers to be incorrect. But, i believe it is the cheapest way to familiarize yourself with the format and the type of questions. You can always self evaluate your responses.
3. After giving 5 mock tests and realizing my weak points, i started viewing youtube videos by E2L and Language Academy to understand the formats and best way to approach different questions.
4. After learning the methods, i again gave 5-6 mock tests and implemented those strategies and methods and found them to be extremely useful.
5. I then purchased evaluation mock tests from PTEVoucher and gave 2 mock exams but scored extremely low in all sections and realised that their evaluation is human based and is far from your actual score. Hence i dropped the idea of doing any more evaluation with them.
6. I purchased the Gold package from PTE official website and gave Mock test A during Christmas week and scored 90/90/90/83 (Writing). I then gave Mock Test B on 2nd Jan and scored 90/90/90/84 (Writing).
7. I finally gave my real test on Jan 4 2019.

I would also like to share some tips:

1. Use ptevoucher.in or similar website to purchase voucher so that you get free mock tests.
2. Use these mock tests to familiarize yourself with the format and questions.
3. DONT use evaluation from ptevoucher.in. Instead do self-evaluation of your mock tests or purchase official mock tests.
4. I choose a centre in Delhi (Kailash Market), even though I live in Gurgaon and I have 2 other centres closer to my home. The biggest reason was that Kailash Market centre conducts exams almost daily and have availability on all days, which means that it will be comparatively less crowded. I was right and there were only 3 other test takers beside me which ensured no background noise.

Please feel free to ask anything specific and i would be happy to respond.

Again, I would like to Thank all the members of the forum for their insights and help.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

MohitR said:


> I received my PTE score today:
> 
> Overall: 90
> Speaking: 90
> Reading: 90
> Writing: 85
> Listening: 90
> 
> I would like to thank all members of the group for helping fellow aspirants like me with valuable information.
> 
> Topic of Essay: "Medical Technology has increased the average life expectancy. Is it a blessing or curse?"
> 
> I would like to share my journey:
> 
> 1. I purchase PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in and got 50 mock tests for the price.
> 2. I utilized around 4 to 5 mock tests to familiarize myself with the test format and the type of questions expected in the exam. I used to self-evaluate my responses for speaking and writing part. The website provides answers to listening and reading section, so it is easy to evaluate your responses. I know some members here have raised questions on the quality of mock tests of PTEvoucher and i completely agree with them. Lot of questions are repeated and on multiple occasions i found their answers to be incorrect. But, i believe it is the cheapest way to familiarize yourself with the format and the type of questions. You can always self evaluate your responses.
> 3. After giving 5 mock tests and realizing my weak points, i started viewing youtube videos by E2L and Language Academy to understand the formats and best way to approach different questions.
> 4. After learning the methods, i again gave 5-6 mock tests and implemented those strategies and methods and found them to be extremely useful.
> 5. I then purchased evaluation mock tests from PTEVoucher and gave 2 mock exams but scored extremely low in all sections and realised that their evaluation is human based and is far from your actual score. Hence i dropped the idea of doing any more evaluation with them.
> 6. I purchased the Gold package from PTE official website and gave Mock test A during Christmas week and scored 90/90/90/83 (Writing). I then gave Mock Test B on 2nd Jan and scored 90/90/90/84 (Writing).
> 7. I finally gave my real test on Jan 4 2019.
> 
> I would also like to share some tips:
> 
> 1. Use ptevoucher.in or similar website to purchase voucher so that you get free mock tests.
> 2. Use these mock tests to familiarize yourself with the format and questions.
> 3. DONT use evaluation from ptevoucher.in. Instead do self-evaluation of your mock tests or purchase official mock tests.
> 4. I choose a centre in Delhi (Kailash Market), even though I live in Gurgaon and I have 2 other centres closer to my home. The biggest reason was that Kailash Market centre conducts exams almost daily and have availability on all days, which means that it will be comparatively less crowded. I was right and there were only 3 other test takers beside me which ensured no background noise.
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything specific and i would be happy to respond.
> 
> Again, I would like to Thank all the members of the forum for their insights and help.


Awesome 👌


----------



## Anyad

MohitR said:


> I received my PTE score today:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall: 90
> 
> Speaking: 90
> 
> Reading: 90
> 
> Writing: 85
> 
> Listening: 90
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank all members of the group for helping fellow aspirants like me with valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> Topic of Essay: "Medical Technology has increased the average life expectancy. Is it a blessing or curse?"
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to share my journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I purchase PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in and got 50 mock tests for the price.
> 
> 2. I utilized around 4 to 5 mock tests to familiarize myself with the test format and the type of questions expected in the exam. I used to self-evaluate my responses for speaking and writing part. The website provides answers to listening and reading section, so it is easy to evaluate your responses. I know some members here have raised questions on the quality of mock tests of PTEvoucher and i completely agree with them. Lot of questions are repeated and on multiple occasions i found their answers to be incorrect. But, i believe it is the cheapest way to familiarize yourself with the format and the type of questions. You can always self evaluate your responses.
> 
> 3. After giving 5 mock tests and realizing my weak points, i started viewing youtube videos by E2L and Language Academy to understand the formats and best way to approach different questions.
> 
> 4. After learning the methods, i again gave 5-6 mock tests and implemented those strategies and methods and found them to be extremely useful.
> 
> 5. I then purchased evaluation mock tests from PTEVoucher and gave 2 mock exams but scored extremely low in all sections and realised that their evaluation is human based and is far from your actual score. Hence i dropped the idea of doing any more evaluation with them.
> 
> 6. I purchased the Gold package from PTE official website and gave Mock test A during Christmas week and scored 90/90/90/83 (Writing). I then gave Mock Test B on 2nd Jan and scored 90/90/90/84 (Writing).
> 
> 7. I finally gave my real test on Jan 4 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to share some tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Use ptevoucher.in or similar website to purchase voucher so that you get free mock tests.
> 
> 2. Use these mock tests to familiarize yourself with the format and questions.
> 
> 3. DONT use evaluation from ptevoucher.in. Instead do self-evaluation of your mock tests or purchase official mock tests.
> 
> 4. I choose a centre in Delhi (Kailash Market), even though I live in Gurgaon and I have 2 other centres closer to my home. The biggest reason was that Kailash Market centre conducts exams almost daily and have availability on all days, which means that it will be comparatively less crowded. I was right and there were only 3 other test takers beside me which ensured no background noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything specific and i would be happy to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I would like to Thank all the members of the forum for their insights and help.




Congrats! One thing I’d add is I bought platinum official package I did all 3 tests and then went to do the real one. Gold package is good, but those looking to practice more and get better value should consider platinum package. My experience 

Congrats on the great results!


----------



## wallflower11

Hello everyone.

I just received the results of the exam:

Listening: 81
Reading: 87
Speaking: 83
Writing: 79

Overall Score: 82

My question is, how many points can I claim for English Ability?


----------



## Kamalbhai

wallflower11 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just received the results of the exam:
> 
> Listening: 81
> Reading: 87
> Speaking: 83
> Writing: 79
> 
> Overall Score: 82
> 
> My question is, how many points can I claim for English Ability?


20 points

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyM7

MohitR said:


> I received my PTE score today:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall: 90
> 
> Speaking: 90
> 
> Reading: 90
> 
> Writing: 85
> 
> Listening: 90
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank all members of the group for helping fellow aspirants like me with valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> Topic of Essay: "Medical Technology has increased the average life expectancy. Is it a blessing or curse?"
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to share my journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I purchase PTE voucher from ptevoucher.in and got 50 mock tests for the price.
> 
> 2. I utilized around 4 to 5 mock tests to familiarize myself with the test format and the type of questions expected in the exam. I used to self-evaluate my responses for speaking and writing part. The website provides answers to listening and reading section, so it is easy to evaluate your responses. I know some members here have raised questions on the quality of mock tests of PTEvoucher and i completely agree with them. Lot of questions are repeated and on multiple occasions i found their answers to be incorrect. But, i believe it is the cheapest way to familiarize yourself with the format and the type of questions. You can always self evaluate your responses.
> 
> 3. After giving 5 mock tests and realizing my weak points, i started viewing youtube videos by E2L and Language Academy to understand the formats and best way to approach different questions.
> 
> 4. After learning the methods, i again gave 5-6 mock tests and implemented those strategies and methods and found them to be extremely useful.
> 
> 5. I then purchased evaluation mock tests from PTEVoucher and gave 2 mock exams but scored extremely low in all sections and realised that their evaluation is human based and is far from your actual score. Hence i dropped the idea of doing any more evaluation with them.
> 
> 6. I purchased the Gold package from PTE official website and gave Mock test A during Christmas week and scored 90/90/90/83 (Writing). I then gave Mock Test B on 2nd Jan and scored 90/90/90/84 (Writing).
> 
> 7. I finally gave my real test on Jan 4 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to share some tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Use ptevoucher.in or similar website to purchase voucher so that you get free mock tests.
> 
> 2. Use these mock tests to familiarize yourself with the format and questions.
> 
> 3. DONT use evaluation from ptevoucher.in. Instead do self-evaluation of your mock tests or purchase official mock tests.
> 
> 4. I choose a centre in Delhi (Kailash Market), even though I live in Gurgaon and I have 2 other centres closer to my home. The biggest reason was that Kailash Market centre conducts exams almost daily and have availability on all days, which means that it will be comparatively less crowded. I was right and there were only 3 other test takers beside me which ensured no background noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything specific and i would be happy to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I would like to Thank all the members of the forum for their insights and help.


Congratulations buddy...
I was somehow reluctant to appear for PTE at the Kailash Market center although it was near to my place and instead went for the Noida center on 2nd Jan.. But it seems you had a great experience there...i have yet not received my score. Not sure how long will it take...fingers crossed.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365

Got the below scores in the second attempt.. Though I had a feeling that the exam was 20% worse than the first attempt... Thanks every one for all your help!!!

Speaking: 90
Reading: 90
Writing: 83
Listening: 87


----------



## nn123

*NN*

You might be getting low scores due to speaking section.
Almost 30 marks from Read aloud goes to reading


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

samp365 said:


> Got the below scores in the second attempt.. Though I had a feeling that the exam was 20% worse than the first attempt... Thanks every one for all your help!!!
> 
> Speaking: 90
> Reading: 90
> Writing: 83
> Listening: 87


Awesome bro. Happy for you! Lodged your EOI?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

wallflower11 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just received the results of the exam:
> 
> Listening: 81
> Reading: 87
> Speaking: 83
> Writing: 79
> 
> Overall Score: 82
> 
> My question is, how many points can I claim for English Ability?


20 Gold Points. 🥂


----------



## samp365

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Awesome bro. Happy for you! Lodged your EOI?


Yup buddy.... Hope to receive the invite this 11th..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## alegor

samp365 said:


> Got the below scores in the second attempt.. Though I had a feeling that the exam was 20% worse than the first attempt... Thanks every one for all your help!!!
> 
> Speaking: 90
> Reading: 90
> Writing: 83
> Listening: 87


Congratulations. Good luck for your invitation.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

samp365 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro. Happy for you! Lodged your EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup buddy.... Hope to receive the invite this 11th.....
Click to expand...

Good Luck 👍🏻


----------



## pradeep.s

*Many Thanks!!*

Hello All,

I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.

*Below is a summary of my test day experience:
*1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)

2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.

3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.

4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)

*My Preparation resources:
*I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:

*1. E2 Lectures:
*I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG

*2. Practice:
*a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
b. ptestudy website
c. YT Channel - PTE Gold

*3. Mock Test:
*I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.

*4.Google Drive:
*I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


----------



## MohitR

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Awesome 👌


Thank You


----------



## MohitR

Anyad said:


> Congrats! One thing I’d add is I bought platinum official package I did all 3 tests and then went to do the real one. Gold package is good, but those looking to practice more and get better value should consider platinum package. My experience
> 
> Congrats on the great results!


Thank You Anyad.

I agree that if someone feels he or she needs more practice then they should definitely go for platinum package as nothing is better than the official mock tests.


----------



## MohitR

rickyM7 said:


> Congratulations buddy...
> I was somehow reluctant to appear for PTE at the Kailash Market center although it was near to my place and instead went for the Noida center on 2nd Jan.. But it seems you had a great experience there...i have yet not received my score. Not sure how long will it take...fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Thank You Ricky.

I received my scores in less than 24 hours. Please do post your result one you get it.


----------



## Realy85

pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
> My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
> E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.
> 
> *Below is a summary of my test day experience:
> *1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)
> 
> 2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.
> 
> 3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.
> 
> 4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)
> 
> *My Preparation resources:
> *I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:
> 
> *1. E2 Lectures:
> *I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG
> 
> *2. Practice:
> *a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
> b. ptestudy website
> c. YT Channel - PTE Gold
> 
> *3. Mock Test:
> *I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.
> 
> *4.Google Drive:
> *I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!



Can you pls drop a PM as i desperately need to crack it


----------



## Skay844

pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
> My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
> E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.
> 
> *Below is a summary of my test day experience:
> *1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)
> 
> 2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.
> 
> 3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.
> 
> 4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)
> 
> *My Preparation resources:
> *I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:
> 
> *1. E2 Lectures:
> *I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG
> 
> *2. Practice:
> *a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
> b. ptestudy website
> c. YT Channel - PTE Gold
> 
> *3. Mock Test:
> *I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.
> 
> *4.Google Drive:
> *I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


Please drop me a PM or at least adjust your settings to accept PMs

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.s

Realy85 said:


> Can you pls drop a PM as i desperately need to crack it



goo.gl/d5FB4B

This should get you to the dropbox location.


----------



## vinay_1187

pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
> My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
> E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.
> 
> *Below is a summary of my test day experience:
> *1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)
> 
> 2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.
> 
> 3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.
> 
> 4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)
> 
> *My Preparation resources:
> *I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:
> 
> *1. E2 Lectures:
> *I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG
> 
> *2. Practice:
> *a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
> b. ptestudy website
> c. YT Channel - PTE Gold
> 
> *3. Mock Test:
> *I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.
> 
> *4.Google Drive:
> *I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


Many congrats Pradeep, for your success and wish you luck for new doors of opportunities waiting for you ahead. It' s been five times I have taken the PTE and struggling to get the magic number. Can you share the google drive details mentioned in your last comment?


----------



## pradeep.s

vinay_1187 said:


> Many congrats Pradeep, for your success and wish you luck for new doors of opportunities waiting for you ahead. It' s been five times I have taken the PTE and struggling to get the magic number. Can you share the google drive details mentioned in your last comment?


Thanks Vinay!
Below is the Google Drive Link:
goo.gl/d5FB4B

These are the E2 Language Lectures:
goo.gl/NfzdpG

Let me know if you are not able to access.
PS: In the google drive, there is a lot of stuff. I focused on the content from Pearson only (Perason Practice tests & Office guide CD)


----------



## richachamoli

Hello Everyone,
I need help in PTE-A particularly READING section.
I have given the exam 3rd time but I am not able to achieve 79 + in reading score. I am frustrated with the constant result.
Below are my scores, can some of the experts analyse it and tell me what is going wrong and how can I improve?

1st attempt: (30 Nov 2018)
L- 77, R-69, S-74, W- 75
2nd attempt: (30 Dec 2018)
L-76, R-74, S-83, W-80
3rd attempt8 Jan 2018)
L-79, R-73, S-86, W-80

PLEASE HELP


----------



## pradeep.s

richachamoli said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I need help in PTE-A particularly READING section.
> I have given the exam 3rd time but I am not able to achieve 79 + in reading score. I am frustrated with the constant result.
> Below are my scores, can some of the experts analyse it and tell me what is going wrong and how can I improve?
> 
> 1st attempt: (30 Nov 2018)
> L- 77, R-69, S-74, W- 75
> 2nd attempt: (30 Dec 2018)
> L-76, R-74, S-83, W-80
> 3rd attempt8 Jan 2018)
> L-79, R-73, S-86, W-80
> 
> PLEASE HELP


Hi, You are extremely close to your target of 79+. Do not lose hope!

Reading is a tricky section in PTE.
A while back, I got some info on the possible distribution of scores for different tasks (which I think, it is almost accurate). Going by that, below should be the top contributors for Reading score - Read & Write Fill in the blanks, Read Aloud, Summarize Written Text, Fill in the blanks, Highlight incorrect word & Re-order Para.
Try not to make any mistakes in these tasks. Reflect what you did in your tests to figure out where you are making mistakes.

Below are some things that you try while preparing:
1. Refine your methods - watch E2 language lectures for reading tasks and make a note of the methods. Revise it and practice it

2. Time Management is extremely critical in Reading section. Go thru' this link for time management strategies - https://blog.e2language.com/pte-time-management/ (It ends up like avg. 2 mins per question in reading. This way it is easy to implement time management)

3. Some notes for specific tasks:
a. For re-order para I found another video which builds on from the E2 Language video and easy to implement.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GPBzdQ-Zo 
b. For fill in the blanks - go thru' collocations list - https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/AcademicCollocationList.pdf
c. For Read & Write Fill in blanks, you need to improve your overall vocab (academic). Read thru at least one article from sciencedaily.com daily and make a note of academic words/word choices. You can also read thru the list of academic words here - https://help.e2language.com/support...000011303-where-can-i-find-the-pte-word-list-

Attached is the possible distribution of scores for different tasks (PS: I got this from another thread/forum and I did not create this)


----------



## pradeep.s

richachamoli said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I need help in PTE-A particularly READING section.
> I have given the exam 3rd time but I am not able to achieve 79 + in reading score. I am frustrated with the constant result.
> Below are my scores, can some of the experts analyse it and tell me what is going wrong and how can I improve?
> 
> 1st attempt: (30 Nov 2018)
> L- 77, R-69, S-74, W- 75
> 2nd attempt: (30 Dec 2018)
> L-76, R-74, S-83, W-80
> 3rd attempt8 Jan 2018)
> L-79, R-73, S-86, W-80
> 
> PLEASE HELP


Also, I saw that you took test#3 soon after #2. Please take some time to refine your methods and practice and attempt the next one!
Sure you can improve on the existing scores! All the very best!


----------



## outspoken

I have a different opinion. I think you should give your exams within quick succession - 2 weeks or so if you are very close to your target marks.

If you give it more time, you might lose track of all you have learned so far and other priorities might catch up. 

Practise more reading questions in the coming days and book an exam within two weeks. You will get it. Don't lose hope. Don't waste much time on MCMA - select one definite answer and move on. Nowadays, FIB is coming first in Reading session. Read the paragraphs with thorough understanding. Even though there are multiple lines before next "blank", read the whole transcript. Also, read the following line as well to find out answer to a "blank". Generally, in R&W FIB, the line preceding and following can give inference to the answer.



pradeep.s said:


> Also, I saw that you took test#3 soon after #2. Please take some time to refine your methods and practice and attempt the next one!
> Sure you can improve on the existing scores! All the very best!


----------



## TuTkumar

richachamoli said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I need help in PTE-A particularly READING section.
> I have given the exam 3rd time but I am not able to achieve 79 + in reading score. I am frustrated with the constant result.
> Below are my scores, can some of the experts analyse it and tell me what is going wrong and how can I improve?
> 
> 1st attempt: (30 Nov 2018)
> L- 77, R-69, S-74, W- 75
> 2nd attempt: (30 Dec 2018)
> L-76, R-74, S-83, W-80
> 3rd attempt8 Jan 2018)
> L-79, R-73, S-86, W-80
> 
> PLEASE HELP


 Your consistent reading score above 65 suggest that you are good at most of the reading sections.

As you are good at most of the reading sections, you may also be aware of the reading section, you are weak at.

For instance, if suppose you are weak at FB R&W, then investigate your approach for this.

A correct approach for FB R&W is find the topic sentence and the controlling idea about the text, then look at the organisation of the text, next predict what word should go into the gap. This seems to be a whole lot of work, but if you know that your are not reading for detail understanding, but overall understanding then this can be done in 30 to 45 seconds. And, now link the clues and ideas you read with the 4 to 5 option words in another 30 seconds.

Well, hope this helps.


----------



## jorge_andres65

Hi Guys!

I'm really happy to share with you guys that after 15 attempts I finally got 79+. It was such a hard and frustrating journey, but after putting many hours studying it finally happened. For people who are struggling please don't give up, many of us have been there thinking about it, but if you put serious hours practicing it will happen. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy

jorge_andres65 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm really happy to share with you guys that after 15 attempts I finally got 79+. It was such a hard and frustrating journey, but after putting many hours studying it finally happened. For people who are struggling please don't give up, many of us have been there thinking about it, but if you put serious hours practicing it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Woah! Awesome buddy. Congratulations and hats off to your perseverance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65

Bhaggy said:


> Woah! Awesome buddy. Congratulations and hats off to your perseverance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks man, very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

jorge_andres65 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm really happy to share with you guys that after 15 attempts I finally got 79+. It was such a hard and frustrating journey, but after putting many hours studying it finally happened. For people who are struggling please don't give up, many of us have been there thinking about it, but if you put serious hours practicing it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Salute for your determination. Congratulations.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

jorge_andres65 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm really happy to share with you guys that after 15 attempts I finally got 79+. It was such a hard and frustrating journey, but after putting many hours studying it finally happened. For people who are struggling please don't give up, many of us have been there thinking about it, but if you put serious hours practicing it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome 👏 brother. Just like my friend who gave PTE 16 attempts and he’s now an australian permanent resident. 

Good luck. Expecting invitation tonight?


----------



## jorge_andres65

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Awesome 👏 brother. Just like my friend who gave PTE 16 attempts and he’s now an australian permanent resident.
> 
> Good luck. Expecting invitation tonight?




Yes, having my fingers and toes crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyM7

jorge_andres65 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm really happy to share with you guys that after 15 attempts I finally got 79+. It was such a hard and frustrating journey, but after putting many hours studying it finally happened. For people who are struggling please don't give up, many of us have been there thinking about it, but if you put serious hours practicing it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really appreciate your determination mate and best wishes for the invite.

I was wondering what was your first score and in what time you gave all these 15 attempts. It would be really motivating to know.

Cheers!

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorge_andres65

rickyM7 said:


> Really appreciate your determination mate and best wishes for the invite.
> 
> I was wondering what was your first score and in what time you gave all these 15 attempts. It would be really motivating to know.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk




Thanks bro!

Well, my very first attempt was back in May 2017, I was aiming for 79+, but at that moment people with 65 points were getting invited so I wanted 79+ to be safe but 65+ would've been be ok. So after 6 attempts I got 65+. Here my first result and the 65+

















Then when I was about to get my invitation on November 2017 the government decided to reduce the invitations to 400, so I basically got f...ed, but based on my results I thought that it was impossible for me to get 79+. After many months seeing that with 65 points was impossible to get an invitation I decided to give it another shot and I joined a school here in Melbourne and got a better preparation, but still first attempt on September 2018 wasn't good enough...









And after many attempts I was getting VERY VERY VERY close...









And after 9 attempts between September and January it finally happened, I have to accept that I wasn't putting enough hours to improve my weaknesses and after missing it for 1 point I was hoping for a good day to get the score, but it didn't happen. So I took advantage of December/January holidays to study several hours a day for 7 days and it worked!!

After this experience I believe that we're the ones that put limits to ourselves, a year and a half ago I thought that getting 79+ was impossible, now I truly believe that if you put hours studying it's very possible, that's why I really encourage people to don't give up!

I really hope this motivates people that are in a similar situation. That feeling of knowing that you finally got it and all because of your effort is priceless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyM7

jorge_andres65 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Well, my very first attempt was back in May 2017, I was aiming for 79+, but at that moment people with 65 points were getting invited so I wanted 79+ to be safe but 65+ would've been be ok. So after 6 attempts I got 65+. Here my first result and the 65+
> 
> View attachment 89812
> 
> 
> View attachment 89814
> 
> 
> Then when I was about to get my invitation on November 2017 the government decided to reduce the invitations to 400, so I basically got f...ed, but based on my results I thought that it was impossible for me to get 79+. After many months seeing that with 65 points was impossible to get an invitation I decided to give it another shot and I joined a school here in Melbourne and got a better preparation, but still first attempt on September 2018 wasn't good enough...
> 
> View attachment 89816
> 
> 
> And after many attempts I was getting VERY VERY VERY close...
> 
> View attachment 89818
> 
> 
> And after 9 attempts between September and January it finally happened, I have to accept that I wasn't putting enough hours to improve my weaknesses and after missing it for 1 point I was hoping for a good day to get the score, but it didn't happen. So I took advantage of December/January holidays to study several hours a day for 7 days and it worked!!
> 
> After this experience I believe that we're the ones that put limits to ourselves, a year and a half ago I thought that getting 79+ was impossible, now I truly believe that if you put hours studying it's very possible, that's why I really encourage people to don't give up!
> 
> I really hope this motivates people that are in a similar situation. That feeling of knowing that you finally got it and all because of your effort is priceless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad bro that you finally made it. Thanks for sharing with us.
I just gave my first attempt and got the result today (L 70/R 72/S 72/W69). Hopefully I will also make it to 79+ soon.

Best Wishes

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228

Its my time to share everything that I know related to PTE and material that helped me get 79+ score.
Whatever I share will work for anyone who wants to get 79+
But you will definitely need to put in the efforts.


----------



## mav7228

Essay structure that works:

*Structure of the Writing Task
*
1. Introduction
2. Body
 1st body paragraph ( 1-Topic sentence, 2-Example 3- Discussion, 4- Conclusion )
 2nd body paragraph (1-Topic sentence, 2-Example 3- Discussion, 4- Conclusion )
3. Conclusion

*Introduction:*

1) The importance/ effect of (topic ), which was always debatable, has now become more
controversial.
2) The substantial influence of/change in ( topic ) has sparked the controversy over the
potential impact of this trend on...... in recent years.
3) Intriguingly, however, some people concern(-ve) / claim (+ve)that......
4) It can be agreed that...
5) This essay will elaborate both advantages and disadvantages of the ( topic ) and thus, will
lead to a logical/reasoned conclusion.

*1st Body Paragraph
*Topic sentence
1. At the outset, there are numerous/innumerable reasons/ways which/why/how.....
(topic)
2. The most important one lies/stems from/is rooted in the fact that.........
Example
1. For example/instance, ........ according to a startling new research.
2. For instance, international studies have shown repeatedly that
3. For instance, research in this area invariably reveals that

*2nd Body Paragraph*
i) Topic sentence (One sided either +ve or -ve)
1. Another key justification for upholding this notion is that......
2. In addition to these factors that are visible, some aspects are less obvious and tend to
be subjective which include.......
ii) Topic sentence (Both sided---1 +ve & 1 -ve)
Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that......
iii) Solution---if question is about a problem
Approaches/steps/methods to deal/cope with (problem/topic/alarms/concerns) are many and
the most effective one is........which is in fact not impractical or unattainable but
comprehensible and feasible.

*Conclusion*
1) From what has been discussed above, it can be concluded that...
2) The impact of the ( topic ) on...... is prominent, although it has a number of drawbacks which
should be well handled.
3) The topic is not advantage, but a set of trade-offs with both advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## mav7228

The importance of life experience, which was always debatable, has now become
more controversial. The substantial influence of books has sparked the controversy
over the potential impact of this trend on the individual's life in recent years. It can be agreed that practical learning is essential to gain the skills; 
however, some people believe that books are also necessary for education. This essay will elaborate on how both the modes of learning are equally important before deducing to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous reasons why practical learning is essential, but the
most conspicuous one stems from the fact that learning from experiences provides
the real meaning of to the things that we read and gives a sense of fulfillment. For
instance, when someone comes across the definition of the word thrill knows it
verbally, but if the same person does skydiving the word now adds feeling to the
person's mind. Thus, the experience is an essential element of learning.
Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that books
are equally important for learning vital elements in life as they can cater to different
age groups needs very effectively and efficiently. For instance, recent research
found that children who read books from a young age not only have a strong
vocabulary knowledge, but they also have also had strong imagination skills. Books
also spur curiosity, calmness and discussion skills in children. Thus, books are also
serving a crucial role in education.
From what has been discussed above, it can be concluded that not only experience
but also books are equally crucial for better education.​


----------



## mav7228

The importance of shopping mall, which was always debatable, has now become
more controversial. The substantial influence of large shopping malls in replacing
small local shops has sparked controversy over the potential impact of this trend in
recent years. This essay will elaborate on how large shopping malls allow people to
find different kinds of products and how small stores are out the business because of
big stores and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous reasons why shopping malls are essential, but the
most conspicuous one stems from the fact that the infrastructure of big malls
facilitates consumers to shop conveniently. For example, large malls are equipped
with parking spaces, lavatories, food courts, air conditioning, and entertainment
areas which make them much more desirable than small shops. One can spend an
entire day with their family or friends as there is something for everyone. Thus, the
majority of shoppers consider large shopping malls are better in all aspects.
Nevertheless, there remain some shortcomings, which can undoubtedly overwhelm
the potential effects of large shopping malls, but the most dangerous one lies in the
fact that large malls are taking away local and small shops. For instance, Local
shopkeepers who earn their daily bread and butter face a hard time as only a few
customers buy products from their shop and the practice is significantly affecting the
local economy. Moreover, in malls, people are tempted to buy unnecessary things,
and its not convenient for the lower and middle-class population.
From what has been discussed above, it can be concluded that the role of large
shopping malls is prominent, although there remain some drawbacks that should be
well handled.


----------



## mav7228

*LAW CAN CHANGE HUMAN BEHAVIOR DO YOU AGREE
OR NOT?*
The importance of law to change human behavior, which was always
debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial
influence of rules and regulations has sparked the controversy over
the potential impact of this trend on human behavior in recent
years. It can be agreed that law can change human behavior, but it
has some drawbacks as well. This essay will elaborate both positive
and negative impacts of law on human behavior resembling two
sides of a single coin, which usually runs in parallel and thus will
lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous ways how law can change human
behavior, but the most conspicuous one is rooted in the fact that the
law can develop a sense of social responsibility and fear of
punishment, which insist and sometimes force people to follow the
rules. As an illustration, research in this area invariably reveals that
traffic rules control massive traffic by making people behave
according to the regulations through creating awareness about the
laws and penalizing for disobeying. Thus, rules and regulations play
a vital role in shaping individuals.
Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to
believe that in some cases behavior and habit cannot be prejudiced
by any kind of law, as there are some characteristics, which are
unchangeable and create hindrance towards obeying some rigorous
rules. For example, according to a startling new research from
Harvard University, an aggressive individual may get aggravated by
a particular rule and can continuously contravene, regardless of the
penalties he may have to face for it. By this way, law change can
impact on human behavior.
It can be concluded that, the impact of law can change human
behavior is prominent, although it has a number of drawbacks that
should be well handled.


----------



## mav7228

* In most of the education systems, students are assessed
by written examinations. Do you think it is a good idea or
not? Give your reasons.*

The importance of education systems, which was always
debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial
influence of written examinations has sparked the controversy
over the potential impact of this trend on lacking practical
experience in recent years. It can be agreed that
Nevertheless, there remain some drawbacks, which can certainly
overwhelm the potential influence of assessing students by written
examination, but the most alarming one is rooted in the fact that it
does not reflect the true abilities of students as their hard work
depends on writing aptitude, which may be affected by any
domestic problems, illness or stress. As an illustration, a talented
student may not be able to perform up to the mark in the written
examination as it hinders the ability of the student due to extra
cognitive stress and working under pressure – according to a
startling research. Thus, students should be evaluated by a set of
different methods rather than only written examination.
Approaches to deal with the problems associated with written
examination are numerous, but the most effective one assessing
students by different type of methods, which is not impracticable
and unattainable but comprehensible and feasible.


----------



## mav7228

) The importance of travel seems to be overrated. Brilliant
scholars locked themselves at home. Travel is important for
education. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
The importance of travelling to become a scholar, which was always
debatable, has now becomes more controversial. The substantial
influence of roaming around has sparked the controversy over the
potential impact of this trend on the education of students in recent
years. It can be agreed that travel is important for education but it
has some drawbacks as well. This essay will elaborate encourage of
students and it is a waste of time and thus will lead to a logical
conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous ways how traveling can be
important for education, but the conspicuous one lies in the fact
that, not only does travel for education familiarize with cultural
environment, but it also encourages broadening vision, which
accelerates the way to become a scholar. Travelling is not obvious to
become to scholar as one can access all kinds of information just at
the click of a button, courtesy of the modern technology, and only
by staying at home can one save significant amount of time and

money. As an illustration research in this area invariably reveals that
the students who travel overseas during their academic study
become more successful later on then those who do not as it
enhances their knowledge and facilitates a way to become a scholar.
Thus, this being so, travelling plays a vital role to become a scholar.

4) Many companies involve employees in decision making policy; some people
think that it is important for the progression of the company. To what extent do
you agree or disagree. What are the advantages and disadvantages associated
with it?
The importance of involving employees in decision-making policy, which was
always debatable, has now become more controversial. The substantial influence of
the involvement of workers has sparked the controversy over the potential impact of
this trend on progression of the company in recent years. It can be agreed that
engaging employees in policymaking is vital, but it has some drawbacks as well. This
essay will elaborate both advantages and disadvantages of employee’s participation
in decision-making policy and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous reasons why companies should involve employees
in decision-making policy, but the most conspicuous one is rooted in the fact that it
improves their performance by motivating them through creating a sense of being
worthy and important to the company, which ultimately leads to company’s
progression. As an illustration, research in this area invariably reveals that the
companies that involve employees in policy making are more successful then those
which do not as employee contribution in decision making as a tool to motivate
employees in successful organization. Hence, involving employees plays a vital role
in the progression of the company
Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to believe that in some
cases involving workers in decision-making policy can lengthen the process and there
also remains the risk of leaking sensitive information about the company, which may
result in poor decision-making. For example, according to a startling new research
employees from root level who get involved in decision making often misuse
sensitive information for personal benefit which may have drastic effects on the
company. Therefore, involving employees in policymaking carries significant risk,
which may lead to disastrous future for the company.
It can be concluded that, the impact of involving employees in decision-making is
prominent, although it has a number of drawbacks that should be well handled.

7) Environmental pollution is too alarming to be managed by individuals. Real
change can be made at government level. To what extent do you agree or
disagree???
The effect of environmental pollution, which was always debatable,
has now become more controversial. The substantial influence of
change in environment issue has sparked the controversy over the
potential impact of this trend on individuals in recent years. It can
be agreed on environmental pollution can be managed by
individuals although; government has to participate for the real
change. This essay will elaborate how government can enforce laws
and how individuals can reduce carbon footprints and foot miles and
thus, will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are innumerable reasons how individuals can
help to decrease one of the global issue of today’s society but the
most important one lies in the fact that individuals have great power
of unity thus;

6 ) In the past 100 years there are many inventions such as
antibiotics, aero planes and computers. Which one do you
think is the most important one and why?
The importance of antibiotics, computers and aero planes in the
modernization of society, which was always debatable, has now
become controversial. The substantial influence of these innovations
has sparked the controversy over the potential impact of this trend
on human life in recent years. In my opinion of these technological
wonders computer is the one which has played the most
instrumental role in every aspect of human life. This essay will
elaborate how computer is a better invention than other two and
thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous reasons why the invention of
computer is better than aero plane, but the most important one lies
in the fact that aero plane mechanics has advanced simultaneously
with the computer development programs as many different
systems, which rely on computers to some extent, interact in order
to ensure that planes stay on schedule and fly safely. As an
illustration, computers are involved in every operation from in flight
tasks, allowing the plane to process navigational data and flight
control systems to the functioning of the aero planes. Thus,
computer is a better innovation than aero planes.

26 ) “The only thing that interferes my earning is my
education”- Albert Einstein. Discuss this statement and give
your opinion.

The effect of academic education on learning’s competence,
which was always debatable, has now become more controversial.
The substantial influence of academic education system has
sparked the controversy over the potential impact of this trend on
the intellectual aptitude of a person over the years. It can be
agreed that education provides us with the basic fundamentals to
excel in a field, however, according to Einstein, education also tends
to restrict to excel in our creativity and imagination. This essay will
elaborate how education impacts one’s intellectual ability of
learning and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are innumerable ways how traditional
educational system accelerates the development of our learning
aptitude, but the most important one is rooted in the fact that
education provides basic fundamentals to flourish in a
particular field of study. As an illustration, people who have
studied and gained knowledge through academic education are
usually more learned than those who do not go through this
process- according to a startling new research.
Thus, by this way, formal education guides individuals to reach
potential and achieve their goal by pushing their limits.
15) There are a lot of inventions nowadays which invention
do you think is more important in our day-to-day life. What
are the benefits and detrimental effects of it?
The importance of modern innovations in our daily life, which was
always debatable, has now become more controversial. The
substantial influence of these innovations has sparked the
controversy over the potential impact of this trend on human
being in recent years. It can be said that of all these technological
wonders the one which has played the most instrumental role in
every aspect of human life is smart phone. This essay will elaborate
how it poses significant threat to health and how it benefits as a
means of communication and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous ways how smart phone being
enormous disruption to our daily life, but the most important one is
rooted in the fact that long time heavy phone users are more prone
to certain types of cancers. As an illustration, smart phone emits
radiofrequency energy, which is considered as one of may reasons

that increase the risk of cancer- according to a startling new
research. Thus, smart phone has detrimental effects on users’
health, similar to many other novelties which deserves people’s
greatest attention.

8) Parents are responsible for the behavior of the children.
To what extent do you agree or disagree??
The effect of parents’ children’s behavior in recent times, which
was always debatable, has now become more controversial. The
substantial influence of parents’ interest towards monitoring
children’s behavior has sparked the controversy over the
potential impact of this trend on the attitude of children in recent
years. It can be agreed that parents’ are solely responsible for
the behavior of children during their early stages of life. This
essay will elaborate both advantages and disadvantages of the
parent’s responsibility for child’s behavior and thus will lead to a
logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are numerous reasons why parents are
responsible for the behavior of the children, but the most important
one lies is rooted in the fact that Parents’ acts as first teacher at
home in children’s growth.


----------



## mav7228

Some people work for long hours and hard to achieve
success and some give importance to free time for
themselves. Give your opinion and discuss your opinions?
The importance of working long hours and hard to achieve
success, which was always debatable, has now become more
controversial. The substantial influence of leisure time has sparked
the controversy over potential impact of this trend on to achieving
success over/in recent years. It can be agreed that giving
importance to free time rather working hard makes the person to
achieve success but it has some drawbacks as well. This essay will
elaborate both advantages and disadvantages of working long
hours and thus will lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset, there are innumerable reasons why working long hour
and hard is vital, but the most important one lies in the fact that,
working long hour not only bring financial stability but, it also
motivates to increase social status and recognition which ultimately
leads to one’s satisfaction. For instance, research in this area

invariably reveals that the people who work long hour and hard are
more successful than those who do not, as it enhances more
creativity and productivity with it. Consequently, working long hour
plays a vital role in achieving success.
Nevertheless, some people adopt an opposing view and tend to
believe that in some cases, giving free time for themselves makes
them stress free and there also remains the chance of becoming
more healthy and active which may result in happiness. For
example, according to a new startling research giving importance to
free times for themselves has proven to be the most effective way
to remain happy with their family. This being so, giving free times to
themselves is pivotal.
It can be concluded that, the positive aspects of working long hours
and giving free times to themselves outweigh the negative aspects.
The impact of working long hours and giving free times for
themselves is prominent.

10) It is a foolish idea to get married before settling down ?
To What extent do you agree or disagree?
The importance of getting married before settling down, which
was always debatable, has now become more controversial. The
substantial influence of marriage has sparked the controversy over
the potential impact of this trend on personal life over recent
years. It can be agreed that idea of getting married before
settling down is not a good idea but it has some advantages
as well. This essay will elaborate both advantages and
disadvantages of marriage before settling down and thus will
lead to a logical conclusion.
At the outset there are numerous reason

IDEAS
Settling down before marriage tends to become a person
more responsible.

4 ) The importance of involving employees in decision
making, which was always debatable, has now become more
controversial. The substantial influence of participative
decision making has sparked the controversy over the
potential impact of this trend on the progression of
companies in recent years. It can be agreed that involving
workers in policy-making plays a vital role for the success of
the organization, but sometimes it can affect adversely as
well. This essay will elaborate both advantages and
disadvantages of including workforce in decision making and
thus will lead to a logical conclusion.


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 1

1.	Liberal is conservative in a moderate Midwestern kind of way which is changing fast due to big National Beef Packing plant which relies on Hispanic migrants and thus four-fifths of the children in Liberal’s public-school system are Hispanic.
2.	Liberal’s mayor, Joe Denoyer, who was raised in a Democratic family near Chicago and moved to Liberal in search of work.
3.	This should make the town receptive to Democrats, but Mr Trump easily won the county of which it forms part.
4.	Mr Denoyer voted for Mr Trump by being impressed by his promise, though he thinks it unlikely that the president will keep his promises.
5.	The town of Liberal is said to have been named for an early settler famous among travellers for being free with drinking water.




Answer: 51324 








Re-Order: 2

1.	Liberal is conservative in a moderate Midwestern kind of way which is changing fast due to big National Beef Packing plant which relies on Hispanic migrants and thus four-fifths of the children in Liberal’s public-school system are Hispanic.
2.	Liberal’s mayor, Joe Denoyer, who was raised in a Democratic family near Chicago and moved to Liberal in search of work.
3.	This should make the town receptive to Democrats, but Mr Trump easily won the county of which it forms part.
4.	Mr Denoyer voted for Mr Trump by being impressed by his promise, though he thinks it unlikely that the president will keep his promises.
5.	The town of Liberal is said to have been named for an early settler famous among travellers for being free with drinking water.





Answer: 51324 







Re-Order: 3

1.	This compound may work in several ways to improve cardiovascular health.
2.	They pointed to the “Asian paradox”, lower rate of heart diseases and cancer in Asia despite high rate of smoking.
3.	They theorized that the 1.2 litres of green tea consumed by many Asians each day, provides high levels of polyphones and other antioxidants.
4.	Specifically, green tea may prevent the oxidation of LDL cholesterol which in turn reduce the build-up of plaque in arteries, the researchers wrote.
5.	In May 2006, researchers at Yale University weighed in on green tea’s health benefits with a review article that examined more than 100 studies on the subjects.






Answer: 52314







Re-Order: 4

1.	This presents a challenge to internet search companies, which have built a multibillion dollar industry out of targeted advertising based on the information users reveal about them online.
2.	Over the past year, a series of privacy gaffes and government attempts to gain access to the internet user's online histories have, along with consolidation among online search and advertising groups, thrust the issue of internet privacy into the spotlight.
3.	However, that may be changing.
4.	In the lobby of an internet search engine company's headquarters in California, computer screens displays lists of words being entered into the company's search engine.
5.	Although it’s says that the system is designed to filter out any scandalous or potentially compromising queries, the fact that even a fraction of searcher can be seen by visitors to the world's biggest search company is likely to come as a shock to internet users who think of web browsing as a private affair.
6.	People generally believe that using a search engine is the equivalent of talking to a priest or a rabbi, “says Larry Ponemon, head of the Ponemon Institute, a privacy think-tank. “The public in general doesn’t seem to fully understand how their privacy may be at risk.





Answer: 456321




Re-Order: 5

1.	Another reason could be the burgeoning number of companies, which means an exponential increase in the number of ads that are being made.
2.	Proportionally, the number of ads that lack in quality, have gone up exponentially as well.
3.	Although there is a huge shift in the quality of ads that we come across on daily basis – thanks essentially to improvement in technology – I somehow can’t help but feel that the quality of communication of the message has become diluted.
4.	Over the years, I have had the opportunities to observe and understand the thought process behind the ads that have been flooding both the print and the TV.
5.	There is an increasing attempt by most companies to be seen as cool and funky.







Answer: 43512







Re-Order: 6 

1.	Ultimately, the scientist say, this approach could enable the design and the construction of new buildings that would not be feasible with traditional building methods.
2.	Researchers have developed a system that can 3-D print the basic structure of an entire building.
3.	Structure built with this system could be produced faster and less expensively than traditional construction methods allow.
4.	Even the internal structure could be modified in new ways; different materials could be incorporated as the process goes along.




Answer: 2341













Re-Order: 7

1.	In his fascinating book Carbon Detox, George Marshall argues that people are not persuaded by information.
2.	He proposes that instead of arguing for sacrifice, environmentalists should show where the rewards might lie.
3.	We should emphasise the old-fashioned virtues of uniting in the face of a crisis, of resourcefulness and community action.
4.	Our views are formed by the views of the people with whom we mix. Of the narratives that might penetrate these circles, we are more likely to listen to those which offer us some reward.






Answer: 1423











Re-Order: 8

1.	The town had flourished, nearing 400 residents, since its establishment more than a decade earlier in 1566 by Pedro Menendez de Aviles who had founded La Florida and St. Augustine the year before.
2.	He erected for San Marcos in six days in defense against a Native American attack such as the one that forced the abandonment of the town a year earlier.
3.	In 1571 it became the capital of Spanish Florida.
4.	Marquez arrived in October 1577 at the abandoned town of Santa Elena with two ships carrying pre-fabricated posts and heavy planking.






Answer: 4213










Re-Order: 9

1.	The same problem would arise if two travellers journeyed in opposite directions to a point on the opposite side of the earth, 180° of longitude distant.
2.	International Date Line, imaginary line on the earth's surface, generally following the 180° meridian of longitude, where, by international agreement, travellers change dates.
3.	The apparent paradox is resolved by requiring that the traveller crossing the date line change his date, thus bringing the travellers into agreement when they meet.
4.	The date line is necessary to avoid a confusion that would otherwise result.
5.	For example, if an airplane were to travel westward with the sun, 24 hr would elapse as it circled the globe, but it would still be the same day for those in the airplane while it would be one day later for those on the ground below them.






Answer: 24513







Re-Order: 10

1.	After finishing first in his pilot training class, Lindbergh took his first job as the chief pilot of an airmail route operated by Robertson Aircraft Co. of Lambert Field in St. Louis, Missouri.
2.	He flew the mail in a de Havilland DH-4 biplane to Springfield, Illinois, Peoria and Chicago.
3.	After a crash, he even salvaged bags of mail from his burning aircraft and immediately phoned Alexander Varney, Peoria's airport manager, to advise him to send a truck.
4.	During his tenure on the mail route, he was renowned for delivering the mail under any circumstances.






Answer: 1243










Re-Order: 11

1.	The main problem with Volkswagen is the past.
2.	A disastrous capital hike, an expensive foray into truck business and uncertainty about the reason for a share buyback has in recent years left investors bewildered.
3.	Volkswagen shares trade at about nine times the 2002 estimated earnings compared to BMW's 19 and are the second cheapest in the sector.
4.	Many investors have been disappointed and frightened away.
5.	Despite posting healthy profits, Volkswagen shares trade at a discount to peers due to bad reputation among investors.





Answer: 52143 












Re-Order: 12

1.	.These new super-Earths have radii of 1.3, 1.4, 1.6, and 1.9 times that of Earth.
2.	Using observations gathered by NASA’s Kepler Mission, the team found five planets orbiting a Sun-like star called Kepler-62.
3.	In addition, one of the five was roughly Mars-sized planet, half the size of Earth.
4.	A team of scientists has discovered two Earth-like planets in the habitable orbit of a Sun-like star.
5.	Four of these planets are so-called super-Earths, larger than our own planet, but smaller than even the smallest ice giant planet in our Solar System.








Answer: 42513


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order:13

1.	It abolished the previous system of annual contracts.
2.	Instead, it auctioned 40-year concessions to areas ruled off on a map, with the right to log 5% of the area each year. The aim was to encourage strict management plans and sustainable extraction.
3.	SEPAHUA, a ramshackle town on the edge of Peru's Amazon jungle, nestles in a pocket on the map where a river of the same name flows into the Urubamba.
4.	In 2001 the government, egged on by WWF, a green group, tried to regulate logging in the relatively small part of the Peruvian Amazon where this is allowed.
5.	That pocket denotes a tiny patch of legally logging land sandwiched between four natural reserves, all rich in mahogany and accessible from the town. “Boundaries are on maps,” says a local logger, “maps are only in Lima,” the capital.




Answer: 35412 








Re-Order: 14

1.	Karl Marx is arguably the most of the most famous political philosopher of all time, but he was also one of the great foreign correspondents of the 10-century. During his qq years writing for the New York Tribune – their collaboration began in 1852 – Marx tackled an abundance of topics, from issues of class and the state to world affairs.
2. Welfare has a special political meaning to the United States it refers to how the poor receives financial aid. In comparison, welfare services are regarded as a universal right in other regions like Europe, Where it is believed that all citizens should be able to obtain a minimal level of social support and well-being.
3.	Historically, the low level of political autonomy of the cities in China is partly a result of the early development of the state bureaucracy, The bureaucrats played a major role in the growth of urbanization, but were also able to control its subsequent development and they never completely gave up this control.
4.	In this landmark account, first published over twenty years ago, the author argues that the ignorance and lethargy of the poor are the direct result of the whole situation of economic, social and political domination, by being kept in a situation in which critical awareness and response are practically impossible the disadvantaged are kept ‘submerged’.



Answer: 1432






Re-Order: 15

1.	From 8:40pm, the bridge will be turned into a canvas showing the Welcome to Country ceremony.
2. "It's about how we're all so affected by the harbour and its surrounds, how special it is to all of us and how it moves us," said the Welcome to Country's creative director, Rhoda Roberts.
3. Fireworks and special effects will also turn the bridge into a giant Aboriginal flag before the 9pm fireworks display.
4. Fireworks and special effects, including a red "waterfall" from the bridge base, will turn the structure built in 1932 into a giant Aboriginal flag shortly after the sun sets for the last time in 2015.






Answer: 4213







Re-Order: 16

1.	Many countries suffering a shortage of scholars of new energy.
2.	With the climate change, the money distributed in energy research will double.
3.	Become an engineer not only means more opportunities in their career but will gain more money in their research.
4.	Especially engineers about new energy







Answer: 1423












Re-Order: 17

1.	It does not follow from their lack of speech, however, that chimpanzees are incapable of language, this is, a human-like grammar. Perhaps they can acquire grammar and speak if they could only use grammar some way other than with a voice.
2.	All of these animals were taught to sign in order to get food, tickling, grooming, and toys and to get out of their cages. The question, then, is whether chimpanzee and gorilla signing is language; is it based on grammatical rules?
3.	The obvious alternative is sign language. All primates have extremely dexterous hands and sign language is a language. You have probably already read about the regular chimpanzees Washoe and Nim Chimpsky, and the lowland gorilla, Koko, all of whom learned to sign and interact very naturally with their trainers.
4.	A simple way to disprove this Innateness Hypothesis, as linguists call it, is to demonstrate that other species have the capacity to speak but for some reason simply have not developed speech. A logical candidate for such a species is the chimpanzee, which shares 98.4% of the human genetic code.
5.	Chimpanzees cannot speak because, unlike humans, their vocal cords are located higher in their throats and cannot be controlled as well as human vocal cords.






Answer: 45132 




Re-Order: 18

1.	.A simple way to disprove this hypothesis (the Innateness Hypothesis) is to demonstrate that other species have the capacity to speak but for some reason simply have not developed speech.
2.	Perhaps they can acquire grammar like humans if they could only express it some other way.
3.	It does not follow from their lack of speech, however, that chimpanzees are incapable of language.
4.	Chimpanzees cannot speak because, unlike **** sapiens, their vocal cords are located higher in their throats and cannot be controlled as delicately as human vocal cords.
5. A logical candidate for such a species is the chimpanzee, which shares 98.4% of the human genetic code.









Answer: 15432 





Re-Order: 19

1.	In the early years of the twenty-first century the impact of immigrants on the welfare state has become a staple of discussion among policy makers and politicians.
2.	Inevitably, these discussions focus on present-day dilemmas.
3.	But the issues themselves are not new have historical roots that o much deeper than have been acknowledged.
4.	It is also a recurrent theme in the press, from the highbrow pages of Prospect to the populism of the daily Mail.







Answer: 1423 










Re-Order: 20

1.	.Since the progress of an airplane is aided or impeded depending on whether tail winds or head winds are encountered.
2.	Instead of moving along a straight line, the jet stream flows in a wavelike fashion; the waves propagate eastward (in the Northern Hemisphere) at speeds considerably slower than the wind speed itself.
3.	Jet stream, narrow, swift currents or tubes of air fond at heights ranging from 7 to 8 miles above the surface of the earth.
4. in the Northern Hemisphere the jet stream is sought by eastbound aircraft, in order to gain speed and save fuel, and avoided by westbound aircraft.
5.	They are caused by great temperature differences between adjacent air masses.







Answer: 35214








Re-Order: 21

1.	however, to exaggerate the similarity between language and other cognitive skills, because language stands apart in several ways.
2.	By contrast, not everyone becomes proficient at complex mathematical reasoning, few people learn to paint well, and many people cannot carry a tune. Because everyone is capable of learning to speak and understand language, it may seems to be simple.
3.	But just the opposite is true – language is one of the most complex of all human cognitive abilities.
4.	For one thing, the use of language is universal – all normally developing children learn to speak at least one language and many learn more than one.





Answer: 1423









Re-Order: 22

1.	Innovation in India is as much due to entrepreneurialism as it is to IT skills, says Arun Maria, chairman of Boston Consulting Group in India.
2.	“This way, I will have access to the best scientists in the world without having to produce them myself,” says Mr Maria.
3.	Indian businessmen have used IT to create new business models that enable them to provide services in a more cost-effective way. This is not something that necessarily requires expensive technical research.
4.	He suggests the country’s computer services industry can simply outsource research to foreign universities if the capability is not available locally.






Answer: 1342 









Re-Order: 23

1.	So in the agrarian era, if you need to destroy the enemy’s productive capacity, what you want to do is bum his fields, or if you’re really vicious, salt them.
2.	Now in the information era, destroying the enemy’s productive capacity means destroying the information infrastructure.
3.	The idea is to destroy the enemy’s productive capacity, and depending upon the economic foundation, that productive capacity is different in each case.
4.	With regard to defence, the purpose of the military is to defend the nation and be prepared to do battle with its enemy.
5.	How do you do battle with your enemy?
6.	But in the industrial era destroying the enemy’s productive capacity means bombing the factories which are located in the cities.





Answer: 453162 








Re-Order: 24

1.	That has been the recipe for private-equity groups during the past 200 years.
2.	Leave to cook for five years and you have a feast of profits.
3.	Take an underperforming company
4.	Add some generous helpings of debt, a few spoonful of management incentives and trim all the fat.









Answer: 3421


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 25

1.	In 1992 a retired engineer in San Diego contracted a rare brain disease that wiped out his memory.
2.	Studies of this man led scientists to a breakthrough: the part of our brains where habits are stored has nothing to do with memory or reason.
3.	It offered proof of what the US psychologist William James noticed more than a century ago- humans “are mere walking bundles of habits”.
4.	Yet whenever he was hungry he got up and propelled himself straight to the kitchen to get something to eat.
5.	Every day he was asked where the kitchen was in his house, and every day he didn’t have the foggiest idea.










Answer: 15423





Re-Order: 26

1.	I have over and over again introduced ants from one my nets into another nest of the same species; and they were invariably attacked, seized by a leg or an antenna, and dragged out.
2.	It is evident, therefore, that the ants of each community all recognize one another, which is very remarkable.
3.	The communities of ants are sometimes very large, numbering even to 500,000 individuals.
4.	However, they are in hostility not only with most other insects, including ants of different species, but even with those of the same species if belonging to different communities.
5.	And it is a lesson to us that no one has ever yet seen quarrel between any two ants belonging to the same community.









Answer: 35412
 
Re-Order: 27

1.	But in Scotland three banks are still allowed to issue banknotes.
2.	When this bank was founded in 1695, Scots coinage was in short supply and of uncertain value, compared with English, Dutch, Flemish or French coin.
3.	To face growth of trade it was deemed necessary to remedy this lack of an adequate currency.
4.	In most countries it is only the government, through their central banks, who are permitted to issue currency.
5.	The first Scottish bank to do this was the Bank of Scotland.









Answer: 41523 
 
Re-Order: 28

1.	Having worked as a literacy tutor with teenagers, Ms Bocking saw the need for good attitudes towards reading to be formed early on – with the help of more male role models.
2. “There’s no program like this in Australia,” Ms Bocking said, who devised the project as the final component of her community education degree at the University.
3.	A University of Canberra student has launched the nation’s first father-led literacy project, to encourage fathers to become more involved in their children’s literacy.
4.	Julia Bocking’s Literacy and Dads (LADS) project aims to increase the number of fathers participating as literacy helpers in K-2 school reading programs at Queanbeyan Primary Schools.









Answer: 3421






Re-Order: 29

1.	.Today many companies have accepted their responsibility to do no harm to the environment.
2. The environmental revolution has been almost three decades in the making, and it has changed forever how companies do business.
3.	In the United States, Lake Erie was dead. In Europe, the Rhine was on fire. In Japan, people were dying of mercury poisoning.
4.	In the 1960s and 1970s, corporations were in a state of denial regarding their impact on the environment.
5.	Then a series of highly visible ecological problems created a groundswell of support for strict government regulation.









Answer: 24531 






Re-Order: 30

1.	Numerous other major irregularities diversify the Atlantic floor.
2. Closely spaced soundings show that many parts of the oceanic floors are as rugged as mountainous regions of the continents.
3.	The topography of the ocean floors is none too well known, since in great areas the available soundings are hundreds or even thousands of miles apart.
4.	However, the floor at the Atlantic is becoming fairly well known as a result of special surveys since 1920.
5.	A broad, well-defined ridge- the Mid-Atlantic ridge- runs north and south between Africa and the two Americas.










Answer: 34512







Re-Order: 31


1.	It is natural to be healthy, but we have wandered so far astray that disease is the rule and good health the exception.
2. His bad habits, of which he is often not aware, have brought weakness and disease upon him.
3.	These conditions prevent him from doing his best mentally and physically.
4.	Of course, most people are well enough to attend to their work, but nearly all are suffering from some ill, mental or physical, acute or chronic.
5. The average individual is of less value to himself, to his family and to society than he could be.








Answer: 14523 








Re-Order: 32


1.	In the beginning, Britain and France were hopeful that Poland should be able to defend her borders.
2.	They lacked compact defense lines and additionally their supply lines were also poorly protected.
3.	Meanwhile, the world had woken up to the potential of atomic energy and countries were conducting testes to exploit the same.
4.	But Polish forces could not defend a long border.
5.	German invasion of Poland officially triggered the Second World War.









Answer: 51423









Re-Order: 33
1.	The top executives of the large, mature, publicly held companies hold the conventional view when they stop to think of the equity owners’ welfare.
2.	So companies investing well grow, enriching themselves and shareholders alike, and ensure competitiveness; companies investing poorly shrink, resulting, perhaps, in the replacement of management.
3.	In short, stock market performance and the company’s financial performance are inexorably linked.
4.	They assume that they’re using their shareholders’ resources efficiently if the company’s performance---especially ROE and earnings per share --- is good and if the shareholders don’t rebel.
5.	They assume that the stock market automatically penalizes any corporation that invests its resources poorly.






Answer: 14523









Re-Order: 34

1.	These markets had become rapidly dominated by powerful enterprises who were able to act in their own interests, against the interests of both workers and consumers.
2.	He was able to argue that the State was the only organ that was genuinely capable of responding to social needs and social interests, unlike markets.
3.	Mill was able to see an expanded role for the State in such legislation to protect us against powerful interests.
4.	Markets may be good at encouraging innovation and following trends, but they were no good at ensuring social equality.
5.	There had already been some legislation to prevent such abuses - such as various Factory Acts to prevent the exploitation of child workers.







Answer: 41532








Re-Order: 35

1.	It is also a recurrent theme in the press, from the highbrow pages of Prospect to the populism of the Daily Mail.
2.	In the early years of the twenty-first century the impact of immigrants on the welfare state has become a staple of discussion among policy makers and politicians.
3.	But the issues themselves are not new and have historical roots that go much deeper than have been acknowledged.
4.	Inevitably, these discussions focus on present-day dilemmas.








Answer: 2143











Re-Order: 36

1.	The whole structure of traditional money is built on faith and so will electronic money have to be.
2.	To support e-commerce, we need effective payment systems and secure communication channels and data integrity.
3.	Electronic transactions are happening in closed group networks and Internet. Electronic commerce is one of the most important aspects of Internet to emerge.
4.	Cash transactions offer both privacy and anonymity as it does not contain information that can be used to identify the parties nor the transaction history.
5.	Moreover, money is worth what it is because we have come to accept it.








Answer: 45132


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 37

1.	But beginning in the 1990s, foreign aid had begun to slowly improve.
2.	Scrutiny by the news media shamed many developed countries into curbing their bad practices.
3.	Although the system is far from perfect, it is certainly more transparent than it was when foreign aid routinely helped ruthless dictators stay in power.
4.	Today, the projects of organizations like the World Bank are meticulously inspected by watchdog groups.










Answer: 1243









Re-Order: 38

1.	This is because it chops the world up equally by longitude, without regard the reality of either political divisions or the changing seasons.
2.	But this map has always fascinated me, and still does, even though it now seems very primitive.
3.	This is somewhat surprising given the London Underground's historic difficultly in grasping the concept of punctuality.
4.	For as long as I can remember, there has been a map in the ticket hall of Piccadilly Circus tube station supposedly showing night and day across the time zones of the world.








Answer: 4321










Re-Order: 39

1.	Hence nomadic hunter- gatherer societies have few or no such full-time specialists, who instead first appear in sedentary societies.
2.	But stored food is essential for feeding non-food-producing specialists, and certainly for supporting whole towns of them.
3.	A consequence of a settled existence is that it permits one to store food surpluses, since storage would be pointless if one didn't remain nearby to guard the stored food.
4.	So, while some nomadic hunter-gatherers may occasionally bag more food than they can consume in a few days, such a bonanza is of little use to them because they cannot protect it.







Answer: 3421










Re-Order: 40

1.	There are numerous examples of this, dating from the Greek philosophers to the present day. One common mistake is to ignore or rule out data which do not support the hypothesis.
2. The lesson is that all data must be handled in the same way.
3.	Sometimes, however, a scientist may have a strong belief that the hypothesis is true (or false), or feels internal or external pressure to get a specific result.
4.	In that case, there may be a psychological tendency to find "something wrong", such as systematic effects, with data which do not support the scientist's expectations, while data which do agree with those expectations may not be checked as carefully.
5.	Ideally, the experimenter is open to the possibility that the hypothesis is correct or incorrect.






Answer: 15342








Re-Order: 41

1.	As a result dust was everywhere and the city’s trees and flowers all looked as if they had been lightly sprinkled with talcum powder.
2.	But in the year of our arrival, after a parching summer, the rains had lasted for only three weeks.
3.	Nevertheless the air was still sticky with damp-heat, and it was in a cloud of perspiration that we began to unpack.
4.	Normally in Delhi, September is a month of almost equatorial fertility and the land seems refreshed and newly-washed.










Answer: 4213








Re-Order: 42

1.	During the 1920s and 1930s great progress was made in the field of aviation, including the first transatlantic flight of Alcock and Brown in 1919, Charles Lindbergh's solo transatlantic flight. In 1927, and Charles Kingsford Smith's transpacific flight the following year.
2.	By the beginning of World War II, many towns and cities had built airports, and there were numerous qualified pilots available.
3.	The war brought many innovations to aviation, including the first jet aircraft and the first liquid-fueled rockets.
4.	One of the most successful designs of this period was the Douglas DC-3, which became the first airliner to be profitable carrying passengers exclusively, starting the modern era of passenger airline service.








Answer: 1423







Re-Order: 43

1.	Put another way, although experimental work on the creation of false memories may raise doubt about the validity of long-buried memories, such as repeated trauma, it in no way disproves them.
2. Of course, because we can implant false childhood memories in some individuals in no way implies that all memories that arise after suggestion are necessarily false.
3. This is a classic example of source confusion, in which the content and the source become dissociated.
4.	False memories are constructed by combining actual memories with the content of suggestions received from others.
5.	During the process, individuals may forget the source of the information.









Answer: 45321







Re-Order: 44

1.	Also, ivory tends to chip more easily than plastic.
2.	Piano keys are generally made of spruce or basswood, for lightness.
3.	Traditionally, the black keys were made from ebony and the white keys were covered with strips of ivory, but since ivory-yielding species are now endangered and protected by treaty, plastics are now almost exclusively used.
4.	Spruce is normally used in high-quality pianos.













Answer: 2431






Re-Order: 45

1.	Jet stream, narrow, swift currents or tubes of air found at heights ranging from 7 to 8 miles above the surface of the earth.
2.	Instead of moving along a straight line, the jet stream flows in a wavelike fashion; the waves propagate eastward (in the Northern Hemisphere) at speeds considerably slower than the wind speed itself.
3.	They are caused by great temperature differences between adjacent air masses.
4.	Since the progress of an airplane is aided or impeded depending on whether tail winds or head winds are encountered, in the Northern Hemisphere the jet stream is sought by eastbound aircraft, in order to gain speed and save fuel, and avoided by westbound aircraft.









Answer: 1324







Re-Order: 46

1.	.They’re not all necessarily good guys, either, although with the hurricanes wreaking wholesale destruction upon the world’s coastal areas, ethical categories tend to become irrelevant.
2. Unlike Barnes’ previous books, Mother of Storms has a fairly large cast of viewpoint characters.
3.	But even the Evil American Corporate Magnate is a pretty likable guy.
4.	This usually irritates me, but I Didn’t mind it here, and their interactions are pwell-handled and informative, although occasionally in moving them about the author’s manipulations are a bit blatant. (Especially when one character’s ex-girlfriend, who has just undergone a sudden and not entirely credible change in personality, is swept up by a Plot Device in Shining Armor and transported directly across most of Mexico and a good bit of the States to where she happens to bump into another viewpoint character.)















Answer：2413







Re-Order: 47

1.	For one thing, the use of language is universal—all normally developing children learn to speak at least one language, and many learn more than one.
2.	It is wrong, however, to exaggerate the similarity between language and other cognitive skills, because language stands apart in several ways.
3.	By contrast, not everyone becomes proficient at complex mathematical reasoning, few people learn to paint well, and many people cannot carry a tune.
4.	Because everyone is capable of learning to speak and understand language, it may seem to be simple.
5.	But just the opposite is true—language is one of the most complex of all human cognitive abilities








Answer: 21345







Re-Order: 48

1.	Since independence, every political party has played communal card whenever election time draws near
2.	In fact, the caste and communal cards have been fine-tuned to an art form in the political games that are played in this country
3.	This was seen when the Youth Congress(I) goons were given a free hand to terrorise Sikhs all over the country after Indira Gandhi's assassination
4.	When each party carefully selects political candidates on the basis of religion or caste, it is encouraging and continuing the divide-and-rule tactics of its colonial masters
5.	And no political party can absolve itself on this count; worse, political parties take on board hoodlums and gangsters who use their clout in political circles to settle scores and extract money.








Answer: 14253


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 49

1.	Teacher preparation must ensure development of commitment amongst teachers
2. With all the limitations and deficiencies inherent in our educational system has to be achieved only through combined effort of teachers and community
3.	It is tough proposition when most of the other sectors are influenced by self-interests and material pursuits everywhere
4.	A value based approach must form the backbone of educational system and also the teacher education system
5.	However, teacher education needs to emphasise that teachers alone can kindle the value-based growth.









Answer: 24135








Re-Order: 50

1.	In the US about 12 million people are homeless, one-third of the people cannot afford primary health care, 20 percent of the children live below the poverty line, and about 23 percent of the people are illiterate with no security of either job or life
2.	In capitalism, wealth is concentrated in the hands of a few
3.	In the West, men are only capable of seeing the external aspects of things
4.	The resultant deprivations are variable even in the developed countries
5.	The domination of the capitalist class today is justified in the name of economic growth and population efficiency





















Answer: 32541







Re-Order: 51

1.	The study goes on to profile Indian teens, segments them on their mind-set, media preferences, attitudes and how they behave in the market place
2.	Thus, the presence of a teen in the home accelerate and influences purchase of entertainment durables
3.	To a large extent, it also fulfils the need for an substitutionalized system of gathering information on the dynamic market segment on a regular basis.There is a lot of justification in making the NFO-Coke Teen perspective report an annual exercise.
4.	Teen personal durable ownership is up.





Answer: 4213











Re-Order: 52

1.	I think even more urgent than privatizing existing state-owned firms is to allow the entry of private firms into sectors earlier reserved for the state
2.	Indian thinking has traditionally been encumbered by a zero-sum view of the economy
3.	In reality, economic life is full of complementarities
4.	A government that facilitated private business was assumed to be working against the interest of the workers and the public sector.







Answer: 2431












Re-Order: 53

1.	In his second book ‘Manage yourself’, Dishu explained how the expectancy theory convinced managers and employees that managing the individual works better than treating everyone the same
2.	Earlier on, Dishu had applied his expectancy theory in a step by step process used mainly as a one-on-one approach between the manager and the employees
3.	Everyone was flabbergasted by his success
4.	Nevertheless, Dishu organized a team and implemented, tested and gathered data to measure results in the corporate environment
5.	It was not designed for the entire organizations.







Answer: 25431 







Re-Order: 54

1.	In 1979, Grenada witnessed the establishment of a socialist government by Maurice Bishop, which survived four years of US-engineered incursions
2.	This was duly appreciated, with some 7, 000 US servicemen being designated as heroes and given decorations
3.	This government was overthrown in an internal power struggle among left-wing groups and, within three weeks of the Bishop’s ouster and assassination, Reagan launched Operation Urgent Fury against Grenada, claiming that the invasion was "forced on us by events that have no precedent in the eastern Caribbean."
4.	In the end Grenada, just like Cuba and Nicaragua, was no more than the Chomskian "threat of a good example" to other Third World countries in the region
5.	Around 2,000 US Marines "fought" for a week, destroying a mental hospital, killing 84 Cubans building an airstrip, and 400 Grenadians.





Answer: 13524







Re-Order: 55

1.	Like a driver changing a tyre in the middle of the highway they hope an oncoming vehicle will not hit them before their work is done
2.	Discussions with several executives in both situations show that they recognize the danger is not applying themselves to understanding the shape of future.Traditional ways of forecasting and strategic planning are not effective any longer.
3.	Others are too busy bailing themselves out of troubles already caused by the changes that have taken place around them to have any time to reflect on the future
4.	Some business executives have adapted a 'wait and see' attitude.Like deer caught in the headlights of an oncoming truck, they risk being turn over.















Answer: 4312







Re-Order: 56

1.	Risk-stemming from fluctuations in exchange rate loans hover constantly on the horizon of foreign investment
2. In view of the higher risk, a firm contemplating foreign investment would naturally expect a higher rate of return
3.	A multinational company may be accused of 'profiteering' even when it may simply be following the sound financial practice of asking for a higher rate of return commensurate with risks characterizing the project
4.	In addition, a foreign investment is subject to discriminatory treatment and selection control in various forms.







Answer: 1423








Re-Order: 57

1.	Behaviour is just the evidence for mind, not its very nature
2.	The view that a mind can be reduced to patterns in behaviour is a hypothesis long abandoned
3.	Thus you can act as if you are in pain and not really be in pain
4.	The turning test, one may say, is seriously flawed.










Answer: 4213










Re-Order: 58

1.	There are times when one is not sure how the decision in which a sector will move. Picking a winner even within a booming sector is tough.
2.	Everytime such a thing happens you wish to include in your portfolio some of the stocks scaling the new highs every day
3.	3. Most investors feel they lose out when the market rallies. While the index and several scripts may be running with each passing day, the investor may find that the specific shares in his portfolio are hardly moving
4.	All this can lead to rash decisions.









Answer: 3241








Re-Order: 59

1.	Wonder is marvellous, but it is also cruel, cruel, cruel
2.	We have paid a terrible price for our education, such as it is
3.	Of course, wonder is costly because it is the antithesis of the anxiously worshipped security
4.	The Magian World View, in so far as it exists, has taken flight into science
5.	We have educated ourselves into a world from which wonder has been banished.














Answer: 31254







Re-Order: 60

1.	Just as with adults, pessimistic ways of interpreting defeats seem to feed the sense of helplessness and hopelessness at the heart of children's depression.That people who are already depressed think in these ways has long been known
2.	What has only recently emerged, though, is that children's beliefs about their own ability to control what happens in their lives
3.	One line of evidence comes from studies of children's belief about their own ability to control what happens in their lives- for example, being able to change things for the better. This assessed by children's rating of themselves in such term as : 'when I have problems at home I'm better than most kids at helping to solve problems' and 'When I work hard, I get good grades'.
4.	This insight suggests a window of opportunity for inoculating them against depression before it strikes.






Answer: 1243


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 61

1.	The credit rating agencies use legions of high trained analyst with access to top management
2.	Their meticulous reports giving ratings for corporate bonds are designed to give an accurate picture of the bonds riskiness and ultimately the probability of default
3.	Lately, the credit-rating agencies have struggled to keep up
4.	It seems a bond rating tells you even less about the price that investors are willing to pay
5.	In 1999 two-third of the debt rated triple B by standard and poor was priced within 20 basis points of the average bond with the same rating.





Answer: 12345












Re-Order: 62

1.	The impetus for change in cargo handling, after years of operational inefficiency has come from new private sector facilitators
2.	Other ports, both major and minor, have spurred into action
3.	And the government agrees this is having a cascading effect on the functioning of other ports
4.	In terms of cargo handling efficiency, some of India's ports have lately undergone a sea change.








Answer: 4132










Re-Order: 63

1.	Ignorance is the opposite of knowledge, i.e., want of knowledge
2.	To deal with uncertainty and ignorance economists have recognized the entrepreneur as possessing this non-rational form of knowledge
3.	Like some ancient priest-king, the entrepreneur ‘knows’ the future and leads his people
4.	Entrepreneurial knowledge is essentially intuitive
5.	It involves seeing and realizing a vision of future markets, products and/or other opportunities.












Answer: 45123











Re-Order: 64

1.	A good budget is one which makes a sincere attempt to change the policy environment
2.	Government finances are terminally impaired with uncontrolled fiscal deficits
3.	There are big gaps in perception and capability of managers
4.	Industry too is not ready to deliver growth, should even the government pursue the right policies
5.	The current reforms pace is too slow
6.	The fiscal deficit has deteriorated.










Answer: 654321








Re-Order: 65

1.	Its cargo consisted of 38 sacks of spices and Magellan himself had been hacked to pieces on the beach of Mactan in the Phillipines
2.	So contrary to popular belief it was the crew of the Victoria who were the first men to have sailed around the globe
3.	In September 1522 Victoria , the sole survivor of the Armada, limped into the Spanish port San Lucar , manned by a skeleton crew of 15, so weak they could not talk
4.	In September 1519 the Armada de Molucca of five ships and 250 sailors has set out from San lucar de Barrameda under the command of Fernando de Magellan
5.	It was to sail to the spice islands of the Malayan Archipelago where they were to exchange an assortment of bells, mirrors and scissors for cinnamon and cloves.














Answer: 45312








Re-Order: 66

1.	They must establish a meaningful corporate culture that encourages a sense of entrepreneurship.If all goes well, natural leaders will 'emerge' to move the organization forward.
2.	Employees need to follow a meaningful set of guidelines designed to minimize risks while encouraging creativity. Seniors managers have a large role to play in this balancing act
3.	They also have to find ways of encouraging mass experiments while limiting possible threats to the company's existence
4.	They need to make sure the workers they hire have the skills necessary to drive the company forward.






Answer: 2431









Re-Order: 67

1.	More organisations today seek a transformation in their businesses, yet most of them think of and talk about managing change
2.	Change is characterised by 'reactivity'. Most of us live in the domain of change both as individuals and as organisations
3.	The characteristics of transformation are positive and actually creative. They stem from a new found sense of purposefulness, once a higher purpose is discovered
4.	The implications of this conflict will not be fully appreciated until we learn to distinguish between change and transformation
5.	Clearly, we all aspire to live in the domain of transformation even if we presently are in the domain of change.










Answer: 14235






Re-Order: 68

1.	Of course, sitting out in the country I possessed less information than anyone else at headquarters about was going on, but they called me anyway.
2.	But as soon I arrived at my country house, the telephone began ringing.
3.	And it kept right on ringing with questions from people back at the office about the most mundane matters.
4.	In the summer of 1992, the first year I became president of XYZ, I decided to take a two-week vacation.
















Answer: 4231









Re-Order: 69

1.	In my view, a priority sector should be an area of market failure
2.	Priority sectors include agriculture, small scale industries, housing, exports, etc
3.	Economics say that a market has failed when the market does not provide efficient outcomes for society
4.	The government of India directs substantial bank credit to what it deems are 'priority sectors' for the Indian economy
5.	It is not clear how sectors get identified for the priority tag, as there is no clearly articulated logic
6.	Markets fail for a variety of reasons.








Answer: 425136









Re-Order: 70

1.	Merchants soon grew rich as the demand for products increased
2.	Trade started from person to person but grew to involve different towns in different lands
3.	Eventually, people got a greater variety of things to choose from
4.	People found work in transporting the goods or selling them in transporting the goods or selling them.








Answer: 413














Re-Order: 71

1.	Wal-Mart has increased its Procter & Gamble diaper business by 50 percent and cut inventory by 70 percent because of this collaboration.
2.	Several years ago, senior executives from Procter & Gamble and Wal-Mart met for two days.
3.	After meeting, a team of Procter & Gamble employees moved to Bentonville, Arkansas, Wal-Mart's headquarters, to work with Wal-Mart executives on productivity and quality issues.
4.	They wanted to explore how they could jointly apply quality management principles to the disposable diaper business.




Answer: 2431












Re-Order: 72

1.	The situations in which violence occurs and the nature of that violence tends to be clearly defined at least in theory, as in the proverbial Irishman’s question: ‘Is this a private fight or can anyone join in?’
2.	So the actual risk to outsiders, though no doubt higher than our societies, is calculable
3.	Probably the only uncontrolled applications of force are those of social superiors to social inferiors and even here there are probably some rules
4.	However binding the obligation to kill, members of feuding families engaged in mutual massacre will be genuinely appalled if by some mischance a bystander or outsider is killed.








Answer: 4123


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 73

1.	Since Independence the policy of the government of India towards private foreign investment and collaboration has moved from cautious encouragement through a brief spell of near 'open door' in the fifties, a long phase of rigorous selectivity from 1968 to 1991 onto current post-1991 policy of open encouragement of direct investment specially in priority areas even with 51 percent participation in equity.Independent India started with a legacy of well-established foreign capital and all the fear and prejudice associated with it
2.	Based on the exposure of a series of misdeeds perpetrated on some third countries by some of the multinational like International Telephone and Telegraph corp. (ITT), United Fruit, Union Miniere and Lockheed, criticism welled up against the MNCs in the Indian parliament and outside. On the other hand, there was also a realisation that all foreign enterprises operating in India should not be tarred with the same brush and that there were some amongst them who were performing a useful role in the economy by their import-substitution or export-oriented operation, or by making valuable contribution to the technological skill and capability of our country.
3.	During the seventies and eighties, official view has been inevitably influenced by the controversy the world over on the role of multinational corporations in relation to third world countries
4.	While the overwhelming thrust has all along been towards the goal of a self-sufficient economy and of freeing national economic and industrial policy from the dictates and manipulates of foreign capital, the compulsions of an economy of scarcity and chronic foreign exchange deficiency also had an effect in shaping official policy towards foreign investment and foreign collaboration.



Answer: 1432


Re-Order: 74

1.	The inherent expectations of a high short-term return on advertising investment that is common to most traders who are attempting to scale up operations is not conductive to a long-term consistency in advertising direction
2.	The lack of significant players with national reach is only one of the factors that explains the relatively low attention given to mass marketing by the retail sector in India
3.	Mass marketing by Indian retail chains has hitherto been the exception rather than the rule
4.	The focused brand image which leads to pithy, punchy advertising has been difficult because most retailers have not been focused in terms of their own vision for their retail brand. Most advertising has tended to focus on the presence of locations or the range
5.	Advertising then tends to focus significantly on announcement of in store promotions and events, where the payoffs in terms of immediate increases in customer entry and average cash memo size are more visible.







Answer: 32415





Re-Order: 75

1.	Yet, the fact remains that the banks allowed themselves to be pressurized into lowering their guard in the one area of business that is and should be their bread and butter of existence- risk assessment. The response from the banks is to concentrate on somehow reducing the amount and number of accounts in this category.
2.	Description such as 'deceased portfolio' and figures running into thousands of crores have all led to treating the problem as a major one-time aberration requiring emergency treatment
3.	The causal explanations - political interference, wilful defaults, targeted lending and even fraudulent behaviours by banks - have some grain of truth in them
4.	The one major cause for the current weakened state of Indian banks is the level and volume of non-performing assets.The problem has not been looked at in its proper perspective.







Answer: 4231







Re-Order: 76

1.	Indeed, unless they are willing to take open positions, they will cease to be market-makers. Large overbought or oversold positions are often deliberately built up in the hope of profiting from price movements
2.	For market-makers offering two-way quotes in the international markets, open positions are far more common.
3.	Exchange control does not altogether prohibit Indian banks keeping open positions during the course of a day. Thus, depending on the policy of a bank, dealers may be allowed to take intra-day positions in order to make profit
4.	For instance, a dealer expecting the dollar to weaken during the day might deliberately create, through customer transactions and transaction in the inter-bank market, an oversold position in the hope of squaring it later during a day at a profit, should his expectation about the dollar weakening materialise.








Answer: 3421





Re-Order: 77

1.	Thrills, ranging from video games to burgers cover the rest
2.	This is because the returns from browsing cover only a percentage of your costs
3.	The bigger your cafe, the more is the need for additional mean of income
4.	Some cafes can get away with being plain vanilla
5.	These fruits will make your clients spend more time with you and also add to your profits
6.	But others cannot.








Answer: 463215











Re-Order: 78

1.	A difference in the frequency of usage of counter proposing between skilled and average negotiators suggests that counter proposing may not be, as effective one tends to think it would be
2.	I may have suggested that my son buy a pair of trousers at a certain price whereas my son would have made a counterproposal that he would rather buy two pairs at half price each
3.	Research conducted across several negotiators ranging from sales negotiators to purchase and labour negotiators shows that average negotiators tend to counter propose more often than skilled negotiators.
4.	This happens in everyday life too.
5.	Think back to the last time you were discussing completing an assignment with one of your colleagues: you may have suggested that you both come in on Saturday to finish the work and your colleague may have counter proposed that you could stay back on Friday evening and finish it instead.






Answer: 34521






Re-Order: 79

1.	If you are used to having your stimulation come in from outside, your mind never develops its own habits of thinking and reflecting.
2.	Marx thought that religion was the opiate, because it soothed people’s pain and suffering and prevented them from rising in rebellion
3.	If Karl Marx was alive today, he would say that television is the opiate of the people.
4.	Television and similar entertainments are even more of an opiate because of their addictive tendencies.








Answer: 3241













Re-Order: 80

1.	Food manufactures spend more on advertising than any other manufacturing group and the nation's grocery stores rank first among all retailers.
2.	Food product lead in expenditures for network and spot television advertisements, discount coupons, trading stamps, contests, and other forms of premium advertising.
3.	Foods are overwhelming the most advertised group of all consumer products in the U.S
4.	In other media- newspapers, magazines, newspaper supplements, billboard and radio, food advertising expenditures rank near the top.







Answer: 3241














Re-Order: 81

1.	Electronic transactions are happening in closed group networks and Internet. Electronic commerce is one of the most important aspects of Internet to emerge
2.	Cash transactions offer both privacy and anonymity as it does not contain information that can be used to identify the parties nor the transaction history
3.	To support e-commerce, we need effective payment systems and secure communication channels and data integrity
4.	The whole structure of traditional money is built on faith and so will electronic money have to be
5.	Moreover, money is worth what it is because we have come to accept it.





Answer: 25413












Re-Order: 82

1.	But in the industrial era destroying the enemy’s productive capacity means bombing the factories which are located in the cities
2.	So in the agrarian era, if you need to destroy the enemy’s productive capacity, what you want to do is bum his fields, or if you’re really vicious, salt them
3.	Now in the information era, destroying the enemy’s productive capacity means destroying the information infrastructure
4.	How do you do battle with your enemy
5.	The idea is to destroy the enemy’s productive capacity, and depending upon the economic foundation, that productive capacity is different in each case
6.	With regard to defence, the purpose of the military is to defend the nation and be prepared to do battle with its enemy.






Answer: 645213









Re-Order: 83

1.	In his first inaugural address he concluded with an eloquent plea; "Ask not what your country can do for you--- ask what you can do for your country."
2. John F. Kennedy, Democratic victor in the election of 1960, was at 43, the youngest man ever to win the presidency.
3. On television, in a series of debates with opponent Richard Nixon, he appeared able, articulate and energetic.
4.	In the campaign, he spoke of moving aggressively into the new decade, for 'the New Frontier is here whether we seek it or not'.












Answer: 2134









Re-Order: 84

1.	Mr D Gautam's personality sets him apart the rest
2.	Nothing is too small for his attention
3.	He has a fanatical devotion to detail
4.	This is what makes him a different guy.









Answer: 1324


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 85

1.	Even as Indians leftists think Bill Clinton is coming to take over India, Indian companies are preparing to take over American ones on a gargantuan scale
2.	Now Infosys and Wipro propose of Rs 54,000 crore each
3.	To put this in perspective, recall that when Chandan sold his Parle brands to Coca-Cola amidst much swadeshi wringing of hands, he got a repoted Rs 200 crore
4.	Infosys and Wipro, our two most glamorous infotech companies, both want automatic permission from FIPB to take over foreign companies worth - hold your breath - $ 15 billion each









Answer: 1432












Re-Order: 86

1.	To get a head start, early the next morning the farmer started covering ground quickly because he wanted to get as much land as he could.
2.	Late in the afternoon he realized the condition he had to fulfil to get the land was to get back to the starting point by sundown.
3.	Even though he was tired, he kept going all afternoon because he did not want to miss this once in a lifetime opportunity to gain more wealth.
4.	There is a story about a wealthy farmer who was once offered all the land he could walk on in a day, provided he come back by sundown to the point where he started.









Answer: 4132











Re-Order: 87

1.	The general impressions that skilled negotiators seem to convey is they are people who keep their cards close to their chest and do not reveal their feelings
2.	Hence, they used a surrogate method- they countered the number of times that the negotiators talked about their feelings or motives
3.	This contrasts sharply with the amount of information given about external events such as facts, clarifications and general expressions of opinion
4.	The results showed that contrary to the general impressions, skilled negotiators are more likely to give information about internal events than are average negotiators
5.	Feelings are in themselves not observable and Huthwaite's researchers could not measure them directly.






Answer: 15243










Re-Order: 88

1.	The main difference is that efficiency is a ration and effectiveness is not
2.	But they reach efficiency in a different way than American businesses.
3.	The Japanese are very efficient and such concepts as "just in time" are a witness to their efficiency.
4.	They reach efficiency through the route of effectiveness.












Answer: 3241












Re-Order: 89

1.	arrived here on Sunday by an early morning flight
2.	Dubai-based Win Gautam who is the
3.	accused in the Rs 50 crore Before guns kickback case
4.	He is scheduled to appear in the trial court By Wednesday







Answer: 2314















Re-Order: 90

1.	They argue that it is this, which has led to the bankruptcy in many states
2.	Here was a commission whose members worked very hard, did exemplary research and homework, before coming up with a list of recommendations that balanced economic efficiency with safety nets for disadvantaged labour
3.	It reminds us of the political shenanigans during the implementation of the Fifth pay Commission
4.	How many times have you heard experts, politicians and the finance minister refer to the implementation of the pay hikes following the commission's report as the singular cause for the increase in government expenditure
5.	Barring P. Chidambram, who was then the finance minister, every single political party and politician opposed the implementation of the recommendations and are directly responsible for the current fiscal crises in the Centre and the states.






Answer: 34125







Re-Order: 91

1.	By the time he got to Linjeflug four years later, he had learned many lessons, in fact, he began his second stint as top dog by calling the entire company together in a hanger and asking for help, a far cry from his barking out commands just 48 months back
2.	At SAS, he arrived at a time crisis
3.	This book is chock-a-block full of intrusive stories and practical advice, describing Carton’s activities at Vingresor (where he assumed his first presidency at age 32), Linjeflug, and SAS in particular
4.	He began at Vingresor as an order giver, not a listener – neither to his people nor to his customers and made every mistake in the book.










Answer: 3412










Re-Order: 92

1.	I suggested that Ford should buy up a company called NCP, which owned most of the car parks in the city centres throughout the UK
2.	We were discussing competing in the European market
3.	If NCP became a Ford company, a notice could be placed at the entrance to all city centres car parks indicating that only Ford cars could use them
4.	At one time I was giving a seminar for the British marketing department of Ford, the biggest Ford operation outside of Detroit.






Answer: 4213











Re-Order: 93

1.	Otherwise the Congress would not have opposed PSU disinvestment today
2.	It is clear that there is not consensus on economic reform
3.	Nor would allies of ruling NDA opposes privatisation
4.	All this would stop India from becoming the next superpower.






Answer: 2134














Re-Order: 94

1.	What came out was very large garland made out of currency notes
2.	The unsuspecting governor opened the box in full view of the gathering
3.	When the RBI governor came to inaugurate the new printing press, the local unit of the BJP handed him a gift wrapped box
4.	There was a twist – the notes were all as tattered as notes could get






Answer: 3214














Re-Order: 95

1.	Let us take a look at the manner in which the traditional bank adds value to the custome
2.	The ability to retain deposits, in itself, is not enough to ensure long-term survival and growth
3.	The ability to deploy invested funds into productive economic activity at a higher rate of return, hence contributing to the prosperity of both the economy and the institution, is the other loop in the banking cycle
4.	Further, as only a small portion of the actual deposit base is retained with the bank in a liquid form, the very survival of the bank lies in building enough trust with its clientele so as to prevent the occurrence of a sizeable chunk of simultaneous customer withdrawal (a run on the bank)
5.	The bank's basic job is risk absorption- it takes money, which has a lot of attached risk, and provides the customer an assured rate of return.







Answer: 15423


----------



## mav7228

Re-Order: 96

1.	Thus begins the search for relief: painkillers, ice, yoga, herbs, even surgery
2.	Most computer users develop disorders because they ignore warnings like tingling fingers, a numb hand or a sore shoulder
3.	They keep pointing and dragging until tendons chafe and scar tissue forms, along with bad habits that are almost impossible to change
4.	But cures are elusive , because repetitive stree injuries present a bag of ills that often defy easy diagnosis.















Answer: 2314








Re-Order: 97

1.	Over the years, I have had the opportunities to observe and understand the thought processes behind the ads that have been flooding both the print and the TV media
2.	Although there is a huge shift in the quality of ads that we come across on a daily basis-- thanks essentially to improvement in technology--I somehow can't help but feel that the quality of communication of the message has become diluted
3.	Proportionally, the number of ads that lack in quality, have gone up exponentially as well
4.	There is an increasing attempt by most companies to be seen as cool and funky
5.	Another reason could be the burgeoning number of companies, which means an exponential increase in the number of ads that are being made.








Answer: 12453











Re-Order: 98

1.	The potential exchanges between the officials of IBBF and the Maharashtra Body-Building Association has all the trappings of a drama we are accustomed to
2.	In the case of sports persons, there is room for some sympathy, but the apathy of the administrators, which has even led to sanctions from international bodies, is unpardonable
3.	A case in the point is the hefty penalty of US $10,000 slapped on the Indian Body-Building Federation for not fulfilling its commitment for holding the Asian Championships in Mumbai in October
4.	It is a matter of deep regret and concern that the sports administrators often cause more harm to the image of the country than sportsmen and sportswomen do through their dismal performances.






Answer: 4231









Re-Order: 99

1.	Nonetheless, Tocqueville was only one of the first of a long line of thinkers to worry whether such rough equality could survive in the face of a growing factory system that threatened to create divisions between industrial workers and a new business elite
2.	"The government of democracy brings the nation of political rights to the level of the humblest citizens. He wrote," Just as the dissemination of wealth brings the notion of property within the reach of all the members of the community"
3.	Tocqueville was far too shrewd an observer to be uncritical about the US, but his verdict was fundamentally positive
4.	No visitor to the US left a more enduring record of his travels and observations than the French writer and political theorist Alexis de Tocqueville, whose ‘Democracy in America’, first published in 1835, remains one of the most trenchant and insightful analyses of American social and political practices







Answer: 4321


----------



## mav7228

Have Fun Guys! Good luck!


----------



## Realy85

mav7228 said:


> Have Fun Guys! Good luck!



I really appreciate the job and the way you have provided such details and please give format for retell and repeat sentences as i struggle in that only.
Thanx a lot


----------



## mav7228

Realy85 said:


> I really appreciate the job and the way you have provided such details and please give format for retell and repeat sentences as i struggle in that only.
> Thanx a lot


First listen to the lecture and write down any keywords and then use the below e2language template

The speaker was discussing TOPIC

He/She mentioned KEYWORD 1

He/She described KEYWORD 2

He/She talked about KEYWORD 3

He/She discussed KEYWORD 4

He/She suggested that KEYWORD 5


----------



## babu91

jorge_andres65 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Well, my very first attempt was back in May 2017, I was aiming for 79+, but at that moment people with 65 points were getting invited so I wanted 79+ to be safe but 65+ would've been be ok. So after 6 attempts I got 65+. Here my first result and the 65+
> 
> View attachment 89812
> 
> 
> View attachment 89814
> 
> 
> Then when I was about to get my invitation on November 2017 the government decided to reduce the invitations to 400, so I basically got f...ed, but based on my results I thought that it was impossible for me to get 79+. After many months seeing that with 65 points was impossible to get an invitation I decided to give it another shot and I joined a school here in Melbourne and got a better preparation, but still first attempt on September 2018 wasn't good enough...
> 
> View attachment 89816
> 
> 
> And after many attempts I was getting VERY VERY VERY close...
> 
> View attachment 89818
> 
> 
> And after 9 attempts between September and January it finally happened, I have to accept that I wasn't putting enough hours to improve my weaknesses and after missing it for 1 point I was hoping for a good day to get the score, but it didn't happen. So I took advantage of December/January holidays to study several hours a day for 7 days and it worked!!
> 
> After this experience I believe that we're the ones that put limits to ourselves, a year and a half ago I thought that getting 79+ was impossible, now I truly believe that if you put hours studying it's very possible, that's why I really encourage people to don't give up!
> 
> I really hope this motivates people that are in a similar situation. That feeling of knowing that you finally got it and all because of your effort is priceless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro


----------



## sariyana

Thanks for sharing your PTE experience. can you please share the google drive link which you stated in your comment


----------



## sariyana

pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
> My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
> E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.
> 
> *Below is a summary of my test day experience:
> *1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)
> 
> 2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.
> 
> 3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.
> 
> 4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)
> 
> *My Preparation resources:
> *I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:
> 
> *1. E2 Lectures:
> *I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG
> 
> *2. Practice:
> *a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
> b. ptestudy website
> c. YT Channel - PTE Gold
> 
> *3. Mock Test:
> *I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.
> 
> *4.Google Drive:
> *I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


Thanks for sharing your PTE experience. can you please share the google drive link which you stated in your comment


----------



## Marcus_1104

Finally got my invitation last night and i can stop studying for PTE-A!

But on a side note though, although i didn't achieved all 79+ at last (3rd time taking with Results of L89/R76/S90/W82), but here's some of the tips that i can give.

1. Prioritize more on tasks that carry more points
Speaking: Read Aloud 
(Really Really Important! contribute points to both Speaking and Reading, I missed some points in Reading just because of this)​
Speaking: Repeat Sentence
(Again, this could be the 2nd most important part in Speaking, contributing to both Speaking and Listening)​
Reading: Fill in the Blanks
(This is the 3rd most important part in Reading, refer to most of the materials that you can get online and start practicing it, but most importantly is to understand the structure and grammars/vocabs, i know this is hard, but try)​
Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks
(This is the most important part in Reading, refer to most of the materials that you can get online and start practicing it, but most importantly is to understand the structure and grammars/vocabs, i know this is hard, but try)
(You might be wondering, which is the second most important part that contribute points to Reading, that's Read Aloud from Speaking! yes, it carries almost the same points as Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks to Reading section)​
Listening: Summarise Spoken Text
(Contribute some fair amount of points to both Writing and Listening, you will nail this if you have no problem in Retell Lecture, because to me, this is way easier compared to Retell Lecture)
(Use structure from E2Language, it works for both Summarise Spoken Text and Retell Lecture)​
Listening: Fill in the Blanks
(Very important as you will lose 1 marks for each word that you spelled wrongly)​
Listening: Write From Dictation
(I believed most of you already know, this is one of the most important area that carries fair amount of points to both Writing and Listening section, so be sure to listen to it carefully and type it down quickly right after the sentence is finished)​
2. I'll breakdown what i do in each task to nail the score, this is just my personal experience, so do take some grain of salt of it

Speaking: Read Aloud
This is the part where i think i couldn't do very well, because everytime i tried increasing my Oral Fluency, my Pronunciation dropped, if i tried increasing my Pronunciation, my Oral Fluency dropped, so only thing I did was to practice speaking everyday. (there's one forumer mentioned that he read all the instructions during the exam to practice his pronunciation and sort to get a feel of it before it actually starts, it actually works to be honest, i did the same too)​
Speaking: Repeat Sentence
Remember the chunks of the sentences instead of word by word, and try downloading some YouTube videos onto your phone and try listening to it while you are doing something else such as driving, (again, shared by one of the forumer here before, and it works for me too, as it will train your brain to listen to it even though you are not able to 100% focus on that particular task as you will need to multitask), but make sure you drive safe 
(download those videos from PTE Gold instead of D2L on YouTube, because all the spoken voice that came out from D2L were from robots, which is unnatural)​
Speaking: Describe Image
This is the part that i scared the most, as i am not able to finish every single time, too nervous and too many details to speak, but again, only tell 2-3 key details that first came into your mind/eyes
(I do recommend using templates from Sonny English on YouTube, not bad)
https://www.youtube.com/user/eslnotebook
(and one thing, i thought i did pretty bad in Describe Image, but turns out i got 90 in Speaking, so maybe DI doesn't carry as much points or maybe i just got lucky)​
Speaking: Retell Lecture
As mentioned earlier, E2Language's structure works, so just use it. I don't think i did quite well on this part too as i've got too many pauses in this section, but again, maybe the points doesn't weigh as much cuz i got 90 in Speaking section.​
Speaking: Answer Short Questions
I think this section got much easier compared to the first time i'm taking this exam, i just gone through all the questions that i got online once, and i think i got most of the answers correct.
(the 2nd and 3rd time i'm taking PTE, it seems like they are giving more choices in the questions to you compared to the 1st time i took PTE, which they will ask something like this, which one can be put into a backpack, a book or a table? ​
Writing: Summarize Written Text
IMO more important than Essay, refer to those repeated questions, the repeated rates is actually quite high.​
Writing: Write Essay
This is the one most of us are afraid of not being able to nail it, but instead, this might be the easiest one to nail as long as you have a fair amount of changeable structures, also refer back to those repeated questions too, the rates is quite high as well.​
Reading: Multiple Choice Single Answer
Reading: Multiple Choice Multiple Answers
TBH i skipped practicing for these 2 tasks as the amount of points they carry is too low, but i still read through and answer all the questions nonetheless.​
Reading: Reorder Paragraph
E2Language tips are on point, but there are more questions coming out which have more than 1 option that looks like the first sequence, so be careful and practice more on different materials.​
Reading: Fill in the Blanks
Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks
Other than practice, you guys may refer to the videos below, i learnt some good knowledge here.









Listening: Summarise Spoken Text
Again, follow the structure from E2Language, it works​
Listening: Multiple Choice Single Answer
Listening: Multiple Choice Multiple Answers
Listening: Highligh Correct Summary
Listening: Select Missing Words
I skipped practicing these 4 tasks as again, the amount of points they carry is too low, but i still read through and answer all the questions nonetheless.​
Listening: Fill in the Blanks
You will need really focus on the -S and the -ED sound, as it will consider as incorrect if you missed that.
I will normally type in the words as i listen along, but if i am not able to type it out on the spot correctly, i will still make sure that i put a capital S or ED at the end of it to remind myself there's indeed an S or ED when i am checking back or coming back to type the missed out words.​
Listening: Highlight incorrect words
This is fairly straight forward, just use the mouse to following the words as the speaker speaks, and click whichever words that are wrong. No practice needed for this TBH​
Listening: Write From Dictation
Again, most important part of all, how i do was right after the speeches end, i quickly type whatever i remembered, no matter the words are correct or incorrect, at least i have typed out all the required wordings, then i will move back to check whatever incorrect words and corrected it. Once again, the S or ED is very important, make sure you note that down too.​
That's about it, if anyone needs any materials for repeated questions, please PM me, i will share the link to you guys.
*p/s: these are some real informative repeated questions prepared by those Chinese PTE lecturers, and their predictions are quite accurate too as i have encountered various repeated questions from the pdf they sent me.

Oh and one more thing, i do highly recommend PTE Plus, as they have a very good software to detect your speech, and thus grading you based on that, i paid for one month online practice and my score increased quite some from there.
https://pteplus.com.au/


----------



## shubra

Marcus_1104 said:


> Finally got my invitation last night and i can stop studying for PTE-A!
> 
> But on a side note though, although i didn't achieved all 79+ at last (3rd time taking with Results of L89/R76/S90/W82), but here's some of the tips that i can give.
> 
> 1. Prioritize more on tasks that carry more points
> Speaking: Read Aloud
> (Really Really Important! contribute points to both Speaking and Reading, I missed some points in Reading just because of this)​
> Speaking: Repeat Sentence
> (Again, this could be the 2nd most important part in Speaking, contributing to both Speaking and Listening)​
> Reading: Fill in the Blanks
> (This is the 3rd most important part in Reading, refer to most of the materials that you can get online and start practicing it, but most importantly is to understand the structure and grammars/vocabs, i know this is hard, but try)​
> Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks
> (This is the most important part in Reading, refer to most of the materials that you can get online and start practicing it, but most importantly is to understand the structure and grammars/vocabs, i know this is hard, but try)
> (You might be wondering, which is the second most important part that contribute points to Reading, that's Read Aloud from Speaking! yes, it carries almost the same points as Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks to Reading section)​
> Listening: Summarise Spoken Text
> (Contribute some fair amount of points to both Writing and Listening, you will nail this if you have no problem in Retell Lecture, because to me, this is way easier compared to Retell Lecture)
> (Use structure from E2Language, it works for both Summarise Spoken Text and Retell Lecture)​
> Listening: Fill in the Blanks
> (Very important as you will lose 1 marks for each word that you spelled wrongly)​
> Listening: Write From Dictation
> (I believed most of you already know, this is one of the most important area that carries fair amount of points to both Writing and Listening section, so be sure to listen to it carefully and type it down quickly right after the sentence is finished)​
> 2. I'll breakdown what i do in each task to nail the score, this is just my personal experience, so do take some grain of salt of it
> 
> Speaking: Read Aloud
> This is the part where i think i couldn't do very well, because everytime i tried increasing my Oral Fluency, my Pronunciation dropped, if i tried increasing my Pronunciation, my Oral Fluency dropped, so only thing I did was to practice speaking everyday. (there's one forumer mentioned that he read all the instructions during the exam to practice his pronunciation and sort to get a feel of it before it actually starts, it actually works to be honest, i did the same too)​
> Speaking: Repeat Sentence
> Remember the chunks of the sentences instead of word by word, and try downloading some YouTube videos onto your phone and try listening to it while you are doing something else such as driving, (again, shared by one of the forumer here before, and it works for me too, as it will train your brain to listen to it even though you are not able to 100% focus on that particular task as you will need to multitask), but make sure you drive safe
> (download those videos from PTE Gold instead of D2L on YouTube, because all the spoken voice that came out from D2L were from robots, which is unnatural)​
> Speaking: Describe Image
> This is the part that i scared the most, as i am not able to finish every single time, too nervous and too many details to speak, but again, only tell 2-3 key details that first came into your mind/eyes
> (I do recommend using templates from Sonny English on YouTube, not bad)
> https://www.youtube.com/user/eslnotebook
> (and one thing, i thought i did pretty bad in Describe Image, but turns out i got 90 in Speaking, so maybe DI doesn't carry as much points or maybe i just got lucky)​
> Speaking: Retell Lecture
> As mentioned earlier, E2Language's structure works, so just use it. I don't think i did quite well on this part too as i've got too many pauses in this section, but again, maybe the points doesn't weigh as much cuz i got 90 in Speaking section.​
> Speaking: Answer Short Questions
> I think this section got much easier compared to the first time i'm taking this exam, i just gone through all the questions that i got online once, and i think i got most of the answers correct.
> (the 2nd and 3rd time i'm taking PTE, it seems like they are giving more choices in the questions to you compared to the 1st time i took PTE, which they will ask something like this, which one can be put into a backpack, a book or a table? ​
> Writing: Summarize Written Text
> IMO more important than Essay, refer to those repeated questions, the repeated rates is actually quite high.​
> Writing: Write Essay
> This is the one most of us are afraid of not being able to nail it, but instead, this might be the easiest one to nail as long as you have a fair amount of changeable structures, also refer back to those repeated questions too, the rates is quite high as well.​
> Reading: Multiple Choice Single Answer
> Reading: Multiple Choice Multiple Answers
> TBH i skipped practicing for these 2 tasks as the amount of points they carry is too low, but i still read through and answer all the questions nonetheless.​
> Reading: Reorder Paragraph
> E2Language tips are on point, but there are more questions coming out which have more than 1 option that looks like the first sequence, so be careful and practice more on different materials.​
> Reading: Fill in the Blanks
> Reading & Writing: Fill in the Blanks
> Other than practice, you guys may refer to the videos below, i learnt some good knowledge here.
> PTE Reading Tips - Fill In The Blanks Made Easy - YouTube
> PTE Reading Tips - Fill in the blanks - Grammar Tricks - YouTube​
> Listening: Summarise Spoken Text
> Again, follow the structure from E2Language, it works​
> Listening: Multiple Choice Single Answer
> Listening: Multiple Choice Multiple Answers
> Listening: Highligh Correct Summary
> Listening: Select Missing Words
> I skipped practicing these 4 tasks as again, the amount of points they carry is too low, but i still read through and answer all the questions nonetheless.​
> Listening: Fill in the Blanks
> You will need really focus on the -S and the -ED sound, as it will consider as incorrect if you missed that.
> I will normally type in the words as i listen along, but if i am not able to type it out on the spot correctly, i will still make sure that i put a capital S or ED at the end of it to remind myself there's indeed an S or ED when i am checking back or coming back to type the missed out words.​
> Listening: Highlight incorrect words
> This is fairly straight forward, just use the mouse to following the words as the speaker speaks, and click whichever words that are wrong. No practice needed for this TBH​
> Listening: Write From Dictation
> Again, most important part of all, how i do was right after the speeches end, i quickly type whatever i remembered, no matter the words are correct or incorrect, at least i have typed out all the required wordings, then i will move back to check whatever incorrect words and corrected it. Once again, the S or ED is very important, make sure you note that down too.​
> That's about it, if anyone needs any materials for repeated questions, please PM me, i will share the link to you guys.
> *p/s: these are some real informative repeated questions prepared by those Chinese PTE lecturers, and their predictions are quite accurate too as i have encountered various repeated questions from the pdf they sent me.
> 
> Oh and one more thing, i do highly recommend PTE Plus, as they have a very good software to detect your speech, and thus grading you based on that, i paid for one month online practice and my score increased quite some from there.
> https://pteplus.com.au/


Congratulations for the invitation  Thank you so much for such a detailed and helpful post. I have my exam on 19th January, took the scored mock test and after suggestions by other helpful forum members;changing laptops and head phones, got the overall score of 80 but my scores in Reading and Speaking is 73 & 75 respectively. I'm aiming for 79+, can you please share with me the pdf of repeated questions. Thank you once again, this post was very helpful.


----------



## Marcus_1104

shubra said:


> Congratulations for the invitation  Thank you so much for such a detailed and helpful post. I have my exam on 19th January, took the scored mock test and after suggestions by other helpful forum members;changing laptops and head phones, got the overall score of 80 but my scores in Reading and Speaking is 73 & 75 respectively. I'm aiming for 79+, can you please share with me the pdf of repeated questions. Thank you once again, this post was very helpful.



Here you go, there's a total of 2 versions which i recommended:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OdpA2e-DHXb-GcNuVoF2xLsIXsf9Yhat

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YZo7ETpaPyTidgmfwqg_1nuoKbI8idAB


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Marcus_1104 said:


> Here you go, there's a total of 2 versions which i recommended:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OdpA2e-DHXb-GcNuVoF2xLsIXsf9Yhat
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YZo7ETpaPyTidgmfwqg_1nuoKbI8idAB


Thank you for sharing with us. 

From the document, I can assume that there are separate documents for each month. How would we know the repeated questions for coming months like February, March etc.


----------



## Marcus_1104

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> From the document, I can assume that there are separate documents for each month. How would we know the repeated questions for coming months like February, March etc.


They will usually post the news on WeChat, which we will need to get it from them by sharing their post.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Marcus_1104 said:


> They will usually post the news on WeChat, which we will need to get it from them by sharing their post.


Thank you for the reply. What's the we chat ID ? and can we join this group ?


----------



## Marcus_1104

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for the reply. What's the we chat ID ? and can we join this group ?


You can just add them, but not sure whether you'll be able to understand or not, as all their posts were posted in Chinese.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Marcus_1104 said:


> You can just add them, but not sure whether you'll be able to understand or not, as all their posts were posted in Chinese.


ok, 

Can you share the name of the group or ID etc. ? so that i could search. Thanks


----------



## Satgua

Marcus_1104 said:


> They will usually post the news on WeChat, which we will need to get it from them by sharing their post.


I am planning to appear in the 1st week of Feb, could you please post for Feb one if you have that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcus_1104

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> ok,
> 
> Can you share the name of the group or ID etc. ? so that i could search. Thanks


Hi Arshard, sorry for the late reply, please check below for the institutes that i recommend:

Fei Fan:









Australian Institute of Language:









Person in Charge for Australian Institute of Language:









I couldn't find a way to extract the QR code for the person in charge of Fei Fan as there are multiple of them, but you'll be able to find related QR code inside the "Newsletter" that will lead you to the Person in Charge

Both the person in charge from both groups are nice people, especially Fei Fan, you can send them your PTE score report and they will be able to immediately identify which sections where you failed to score high, this is actually quite impressive as they are quite accurate at this point I would say.

But if you guys just purely want to know which sections that you need to improve after taking the PTE test, remembered I recommended PTE Plus before? They have a system that uses to analyse your PTE score report and are able to tell you exactly which sections do you need to improve too, I personally think maybe Fei Fan uses their system too as they are some sort of partner, anyway, feel free to upload your PTE score report to the link below and have a look at yourself. It's free anyway 

https://pteplus.com.au/score-diagnosis

Hope all of you find this post useful, if my post helped you, don't forget to leave a like to this post.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Marcus_1104

Satgua said:


> I am planning to appear in the 1st week of Feb, could you please post for Feb one if you have that. Thanks in advance.


Hi Satgua,

they haven't released the prediction for Feb yet.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi Arshard, sorry for the late reply, please check below for the institutes that i recommend:
> 
> Fei Fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Institute of Language:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Person in Charge for Australian Institute of Language:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a way to extract the QR code for the person in charge of Fei Fan as there are multiple of them, but you'll be able to find related QR code inside the "Newsletter" that will lead you to the Person in Charge
> 
> Both the person in charge from both groups are nice people, especially Fei Fan, you can send them your PTE score report and they will be able to immediately identify which sections where you failed to score high, this is actually quite impressive as they are quite accurate at this point I would say.
> 
> But if you guys just purely want to know which sections that you need to improve after taking the PTE test, remembered I recommended PTE Plus before? They have a system that uses to analyse your PTE score report and are able to tell you exactly which sections do you need to improve too, I personally think maybe Fei Fan uses their system too as they are some sort of partner, anyway, feel free to upload your PTE score report to the link below and have a look at yourself. It's free anyway
> 
> https://pteplus.com.au/score-diagnosis
> 
> Hope all of you find this post useful, if my post helped you, don't forget to leave a like to this post.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marcus



Thank you so much man for all of your efforts. 
I will add these groups but one problem its all in Chinese. 

But anyways, you really came out of the way to help me out. Thanks


----------



## Marcus_1104

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you so much man for all of your efforts.
> I will add these groups but one problem its all in Chinese.
> 
> But anyways, you really came out of the way to help me out. Thanks


No worries mate, you can always ask them in English, they are English tutor anyway


----------



## Realy85

Marcus_1104 said:


> Arshad.Nadeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much man for all of your efforts.
> I will add these groups but one problem its all in Chinese.
> 
> But anyways, you really came out of the way to help me out. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate, you can always ask them in English, they are English tutor anyway
Click to expand...

How to extract the QR code


----------



## roadtopte

Hi all, I'm having terrible time with PTE speaking. This as always been below 40 and it is depressing. I can post a transcript of a read aloud which I recorded on ptestudy.com

Is there anything I'm not getting right ?


----------



## Neela

Hi, 
I have my 1st attempt on next week. Request you to please help with steps on how to get added to these groups.
i just downloaded wechat but i dont know even how to use it. please help


----------



## Neela

Realy85 said:


> How to extract the QR code


i just figured out, you need to download wechat, click on + icon on top right and scan


----------



## Neela

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you so much man for all of your efforts.
> I will add these groups but one problem its all in Chinese.
> 
> But anyways, you really came out of the way to help me out. Thanks


thanks ton for the posts on this topic. i just got an image and m sharing that, though i cant make out what is written in it. If someone can translate it would be great.


----------



## Realy85

Even i am not able to extract after many attempts. They ask for Qr code and i have saved the screen shots of the above codes but still not able to extract them. Moreover the language is also chinese that i cant understand


----------



## shubra

Is there any website other than official PTE which offers scored mock tests? The test on TCY online is not up to the mark and they take three days to give result. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Anyad

shubra said:


> Is there any website other than official PTE which offers scored mock tests? The test on TCY online is not up to the mark and they take three days to give result. Thank you for your time.




If you haven’t done it, I highly recommend the official platinum pckage. It helped me a lot!


----------



## shubra

Anyad said:


> If you haven’t done it, I highly recommend the official platinum pckage. It helped me a lot!


Thank you for your reply  I have already bought and attempted the tests in platinum package. I want to practice more as my exam is on 19th January. I'm contemplating buying other test from PTE official site but skeptical as I don't know whether the questions are repeated or not.


----------



## Anyad

shubra said:


> Thank you for your reply  I have already bought and attempted the tests in platinum package. I want to practice more as my exam is on 19th January. I'm contemplating buying other test from PTE official site but skeptical as I don't know whether the questions are repeated or not.




My wife bought the gold package and I did one of the tests and I think it was the same as in platinum. Not 1000% sure tho


----------



## ridfive

Gold contains 2 mock tests.
Platinum contains 3 mock tests, which is 2 mock tests from Gold + 1 new.


----------



## mvn2018

https://ptesuccess.com.au/..........................I find this site very useful for PTE preparations.U r able to get feedback and answers for your inputs instantly once u buy the package which is very affordable......Speaking section is the most useful...as u can record ur answers and find the mistakes and lackings instantly.I strongly recommend this site for practicing before PTE exam.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi Everyone,

I am aiming for 79+ in pte and somehow i am struggling to fill in the missing gap in my scores.
I practiced using E2language and ptestudy. 
During my latest attempt i manged to get 75-80% correct answers for repeat sentence and WFD. Is it mandatory to get them 100% correct because I am not sure what affected my score.
Could you please help me in achieving the desired score.

Latest attempt score

Listening =74
Reading =73
Speaking =83
Writing =77

Enabling skills
Grammar =80
Oral Fluency = 71
Pronunciation = 77
Spelling =79
Vocabulary=86
Written Discourse=81


----------



## vinay_1187

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am aiming for 79+ in pte and somehow i am struggling to fill in the missing gap in my scores.
> I practiced using E2language and ptestudy.
> During my latest attempt i manged to get 75-80% correct answers for repeat sentence and WFD. Is it mandatory to get them 100% correct because I am not sure what affected my score.
> Could you please help me in achieving the desired score.
> 
> Latest attempt score
> 
> Listening =74
> Reading =73
> Speaking =83
> Writing =77
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar =80
> Oral Fluency = 71
> Pronunciation = 77
> Spelling =79
> Vocabulary=86
> Written Discourse=81


You are almost very close to the results as tough bits are Writing and Reading. I can see your grammar and vocab is perfect, but minor mistakes are eating your score.

Yes on Speaking, you have to work a little more, for this listen to E2language tutorials and do some more practice before retaking the exam.

Note: All PTE items are dependent on each other for example If you are attempting Read Aloud it affect your Reading and Speaking both which implies your mistakes are coming from here and there which you are not smelling.

PFA the list of items where I have demonstrated how items are correlated.


----------



## vinay_1187

*Dependent items*

Pfa


----------



## nikhilchoudhary11

You need to work on "Write From Dictation", that will improve your writing marks and work on reading & writing fill in the blanks. Also try to work on Speaking - Read aloud section as it has few marks for reading. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## nikhilchoudhary11

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am aiming for 79+ in pte and somehow i am struggling to fill in the missing gap in my scores.
> I practiced using E2language and ptestudy.
> During my latest attempt i manged to get 75-80% correct answers for repeat sentence and WFD. Is it mandatory to get them 100% correct because I am not sure what affected my score.
> Could you please help me in achieving the desired score.
> 
> Latest attempt score
> 
> Listening =74
> Reading =73
> Speaking =83
> Writing =77
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar =80
> Oral Fluency = 71
> Pronunciation = 77
> Spelling =79
> Vocabulary=86
> Written Discourse=81


You need to work on "Write From Dictation", that will improve your writing marks and work on reading & writing fill in the blanks. Also try to work on Speaking - Read aloud section as it has few marks for reading.

Hope this helps.

All the best!!


----------



## Sucess

Hello expats

Please help me analyze my result, my target is 20 point

December 2018 64 73 72 71 LRSW
January 2019 77 74 61 84 LRSW

Thank you for your analysis in anticipation.


----------



## Sucess

Dec 2018	Jan 2019
L	64 77
R	73 74
S	72 61
W	71 84

G	69 68
OF	86 81
P	26 29
S	85 85
V	63 63
WD	63 87

Hello expats, here is the full breakdown


----------



## Neela

shubra said:


> Is there any website other than official PTE which offers scored mock tests? The test on TCY online is not up to the mark and they take three days to give result. Thank you for your time.


Hey, i saw pteplus few days back and tried its pratice now versions. it was ok. I purchased 3 mocks from official pte but looks like they are old and not updated because the questions are covered as apart of various pratice videos on youtube. So when you gave exam it was like repeated and it felt good and worth the money. Rest is you call.


----------



## aanser

Hi All,

I am planning to take up official PTE by next week. My official mock test results as follows. 

S - 82
L - 79
W - 78
R - 70

Due to re-order and fill in the blanks in reading, my score got reduced. 

Could anyone suggest me best tutorial for re-order, Fill in the blanks (both drag&drop and R&W). I find it quite difficult to crack it. 

Thanks in advance. 
Asif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225

So it comes back to my question that is it necessary to get 100% correct answers for repeat sentence and WFD to score 79+.


----------



## Marcus_1104

Sucess said:


> Dec 2018	Jan 2019
> L	64 77
> R	73 74
> S	72 61
> W	71 84
> 
> G	69 68
> OF	86 81
> P	26 29
> S	85 85
> V	63 63
> WD	63 87
> 
> Hello expats, here is the full breakdown


Upload your official score report to the website below to have a look at what task you should improve on

https://pteplus.com.au/score-diagnosis


----------



## shubra

Neela said:


> Hey, i saw pteplus few days back and tried its pratice now versions. it was ok. I purchased 3 mocks from official pte but looks like they are old and not updated because the questions are covered as apart of various pratice videos on youtube. So when you gave exam it was like repeated and it felt good and worth the money. Rest is you call.


Thank you for the reply  
This could be only me but I found the official mock test good, and didn't encounter many repeated questions. TCY is not worth it because they give results in three days, and also the repeated questions thing factors in there too. I'll check out pte plus for more practice.


----------



## hoandang

Hi, can you guys help me out to solve this Reorder Paragraph? I can't seem to find any connection between them.

A) In the campaign, he spoke of moving aggressively into the new decade, for 'the New Frontier is here whether we seek it or not'.

B) John F. Kennedy, Democratic victor in the election of 1960, was at 43, the youngest man ever to win the presidency.

C) In his first inaugural address he concluded with an eloquent plea; "Ask not what your country can do for you--- ask what you can do for your country."

D) On television, in a series of debates with opponent Richard Nixon, he appeared able, articulate and energetic.

I can spot the topic sentence which is B, but then stuck to find its connectors.


----------



## nitinsy

B - independent statement introducing character 
C - talks abt character in previous stmt, and first speech
D - See next line
A - refers to “this campaign” so has to follow something about a campaign - TV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

nitinsy said:


> BCDA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The answer is actually B D A C (http://countrystudies.us/united-states/history-120.htm). Thanks anyway, though I'm actually looking for a bit of explanation.


----------



## nitinsy

hoandang said:


> The answer is actually B D A C (http://countrystudies.us/united-states/history-120.htm). Thanks anyway, though I'm actually looking for a bit of explanation.




Sorry - edited and added explanation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy

hoandang said:


> The answer is actually B D A C (http://countrystudies.us/united-states/history-120.htm). Thanks anyway, though I'm actually looking for a bit of explanation.




Sorry got it wrong then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

nitinsy said:


> Sorry got it wrong then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ye, its a tough one. Trying to grasp it but can't seem to see why that is the correct order.


----------



## shubra

hoandang said:


> Hi, can you guys help me out to solve this Reorder Paragraph? I can't seem to find any connection between them.
> 
> A) In the campaign, he spoke of moving aggressively into the new decade, for 'the New Frontier is here whether we seek it or not'.
> 
> B) John F. Kennedy, Democratic victor in the election of 1960, was at 43, the youngest man ever to win the presidency.
> 
> C) In his first inaugural address he concluded with an eloquent plea; "Ask not what your country can do for you--- ask what you can do for your country."
> 
> D) On television, in a series of debates with opponent Richard Nixon, he appeared able, articulate and energetic.
> 
> I can spot the topic sentence which is B, but then stuck to find its connectors.


The answers for this question is different in different websites but the article seems the most reliable one. Maybe it follows the order in which events in the election happens.


----------



## hoandang

shubra said:


> The answers for this question is different in different websites but the article seems the most reliable one. Maybe it follows the order in which events in the election happens.


Ye, it seems like there is no logical order whatsoever. The only way to get it right is to know the actual passage.


----------



## sariyana

Hi, can anyone let me know what should be the good length(word count) for summarize written text in writing section to score 79+ in pte?


----------



## nikhilchoudhary11

sariyana said:


> hi, can anyone let me know what should be the good length(word count) for summarize written text in writing section to score 79+ in pte?


35 - 50


----------



## JG

sariyana said:


> Hi, can anyone let me know what should be the good length(word count) for summarize written text in writing section to score 79+ in pte?


40 words +/-5 words.


----------



## JG

shubra said:


> The answers for this question is different in different websites but the article seems the most reliable one. Maybe it follows the order in which events in the election happens.


BADC seems right to me atm.

Coz B is obvious person name.
Next the first should be A coz starting about election campaign and then about the debate the debate must be before the election which is a process of election campaign next is an inaugural address which should be after the election.


----------



## JG

atulgupta225 said:


> So it comes back to my question that is it necessary to get 100% correct answers for repeat sentence and WFD to score 79+.


No WFD is very important in scoring. But RS is not that important coz mine was 2 to 3 complete disaster yet got 90. But one time messed with WFD and got 54 in listening.


----------



## hoandang

JG said:


> BADC seems right to me atm.
> 
> Coz B is obvious person name.
> Next the first should be A coz starting about election campaign and then about the debate the debate must be before the election which is a process of election campaign next is an inaugural address which should be after the election.


Ye, that is very logical and correct but I don't know why the article source says otherwise.


----------



## JG

hoandang said:


> Ye, that is very logical and correct but I don't know why the article source says otherwise.


Maybe our eyes did not see something that the article writer sees.


----------



## Vijblr

shubra said:


> The answers for this question is different in different websites but the article seems the most reliable one. Maybe it follows the order in which events in the election happens.


check the link below 
An Outline of American History

the answer is 
John F. Kennedy, Democratic victor in the election of 1960, was at 43 the youngest man ever to win the presidency. On television, in a series of debates with opponent Richard Nixon, he appeared able, articulate and energetic. In the campaign, he spoke of moving aggressively into the new decade, for "the New Frontier is here whether we seek it or not." In his first inaugural address he concluded with an eloquent plea: "Ask not what your country can do for you -- ask what you can do for your country." Throughout his brief presidency, Kennedy's special combination of grace, wit and style sustained his popularity and influenced generations of politicians to come.


----------



## outspoken

Vijblr said:


> check the link below
> 
> An Outline of American History
> 
> 
> 
> the answer is
> 
> John F. Kennedy, Democratic victor in the election of 1960, was at 43 the youngest man ever to win the presidency. On television, in a series of debates with opponent Richard Nixon, he appeared able, articulate and energetic. In the campaign, he spoke of moving aggressively into the new decade, for "the New Frontier is here whether we seek it or not." In his first inaugural address he concluded with an eloquent plea: "Ask not what your country can do for you -- ask what you can do for your country." Throughout his brief presidency, Kennedy's special combination of grace, wit and style sustained his popularity and influenced generations of politicians to come.


Paragraph has no flows. Paragraph was describing Kennedy's personality in a series of events happening in a presidential election. TV debates, then public campaigns and once president, inaugural address. All are in chronological order. TV debates and public campaigns can go together, but see how the personality is description is flowing from debates to campaigns.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CKC

Hello Srilatha, 

Much like the other English language exams, PTE is also a certifying body. PTE stands for Pearson Tests of English. It is a completely computerised process where your attempt at the test is assessed & evaluated by machines, instead of people. 

I have taken the PTE Academic Test for my 189 Visa Processing. Much like other exams, PTE Academic assesses you on Communicative Skills & Enabling skills. 

You can search for PTE videos on YouTube, but basically, at the test centre you are made to sit in front of a desktop with mic & a headset. There are different modules like: - a) the Test application will ask you to read a paragraph, b) show you some graphs and ask you to summarise the graph (you’ll have to summarise verbally), c) there will be fill in the blanks (grammar test d) you’ll have to listen to a conversation and comprehend what they are discussing etc. 

Essentially, it tests your grammar, oral fluency, pronunciation, vocabulary, written discourse etc.

It is being believed that it is easier to score more points in PTE than through IELTS. The PTE scores are valid for 2 years. To appear for the test, you must go to the Pearson website, register yourself and book a test venue/schedule based on the slot availability. 

I recommend that you go through the YouTube videos before you take the actual test.


----------



## bibu1481

Dear all, 

1st Attempt: O57 S42 W70 R64 L57
2nd Attempt: O66 S46 W81 R73 L66
3rd Attempt: O72 S68 W79 R73 L69
4th Attempt: O73 S57 W84 R78 L73
5th Attempt: O77 S58 W90 R85 L73

6th Attempt: O81 S81 W85 R80 L80

Finally in 6th attempt cleared PTE


----------



## Realy85

Hi experts can someone recommend in speaking module. Where to practice and how to do that. As i struggle in read aloud due to less fluency although i scored 7 in ielts speaking module but yet cant manage to score more.


----------



## Anyad

Realy85 said:


> Hi experts can someone recommend in speaking module. Where to practice and how to do that. As i struggle in read aloud due to less fluency although i scored 7 in ielts speaking module but yet cant manage to score more.




I recommend the platinum official package. I got that, it was great and I got 90/90/90/90 on the first try. Good luck!


----------



## atulgupta225

JG said:


> No WFD is very important in scoring. But RS is not that important coz mine was 2 to 3 complete disaster yet got 90. But one time messed with WFD and got 54 in listening.


Thanks for the information.
I got 3 WFD in my last PTE exam and as far as i remember i was able to write 70% of them correctly.
As I got 74 in listening and 77 in writing section, is this the main reason for not scoring 79+.
How to practice WFD so that they are 100% correct as in past it always that we miss some word or write the word without "s" at the end like idea instead of ideas.


----------



## ArGo

My yesterday's attempt. Not sure where and in which task it go wrong. Any one here infer anything from my report to achieve 79+.


----------



## buzzsubash

bibu1481 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 1st Attempt: O57 S42 W70 R64 L57
> 2nd Attempt: O66 S46 W81 R73 L66
> 3rd Attempt: O72 S68 W79 R73 L69
> 4th Attempt: O73 S57 W84 R78 L73
> 5th Attempt: O77 S58 W90 R85 L73
> 
> 6th Attempt: O81 S81 W85 R80 L80
> 
> Finally in 6th attempt cleared PTE


That's great bibu1481. Surprised by looking at your speaking score. Would you mind sharing some tips for improving score ?


----------



## ANAIN

Can someone please suggest a good coaching center in Delhi or Noida based on your personal experience. I am struggling with Speaking and need 79 to improve the score. Would appreciate the help on this.


----------



## bdair

*Congratulation*



bibu1481 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 1st Attempt: O57 S42 W70 R64 L57
> 2nd Attempt: O66 S46 W81 R73 L66
> 3rd Attempt: O72 S68 W79 R73 L69
> 4th Attempt: O73 S57 W84 R78 L73
> 5th Attempt: O77 S58 W90 R85 L73
> 
> 6th Attempt: O81 S81 W85 R80 L80
> 
> Finally in 6th attempt cleared PTE [/QUOTE
> 
> can you please share your lesson learned?


----------



## outspoken

ArGo said:


> My yesterday's attempt. Not sure where and in which task it go wrong. Any one here infer anything from my report to achieve 79+.


You might have gave wrong answers to the fill in the blanks sections

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

outspoken said:


> You might have gave wrong answers to the fill in the blanks sections
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly.. i guessed..


----------



## pdh1278

I am planning to buy E2 language bronze package and looking for some advise who has already purchased it.

I am mostly looking for practice test or examples and when u go to this site as a free member I only see 10/15 examples in each section. Is it because I am free member that I cannot see more or they only have these much?

What is the real value in getting E2 membership? I am not looking for any online classes.

Please share if anyone has used E2 paid service before.

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

outspoken said:


> You might have gave wrong answers to the fill in the blanks sections
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I would reckon improving on "Fill in the blanks" as it contributes to with writing and reading. Also, you possibly made a mistake in Multiple choice multiple answers--my bet answer only the ones u are sure of. 

BR

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

pdh1278 said:


> I am planning to buy E2 language bronze package and looking for some advise who has already purchased it.
> 
> I am mostly looking for practice test or examples and when u go to this site as a free member I only see 10/15 examples in each section. Is it because I am free member that I cannot see more or they only have these much?
> 
> What is the real value in getting E2 membership? I am not looking for any online classes.
> 
> Please share if anyone has used E2 paid service before.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I would reckon going for Budget. I am a paid user. There is nothing like E2 language course, in essence Jay's methods work 100 %. You can later buy Pearson Mock tests upon completion of E2 language course.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

pdh1278 said:


> I am planning to buy E2 language bronze package and looking for some advise who has already purchased it.
> 
> I am mostly looking for practice test or examples and when u go to this site as a free member I only see 10/15 examples in each section. Is it because I am free member that I cannot see more or they only have these much?
> 
> What is the real value in getting E2 membership? I am not looking for any online classes.
> 
> Please share if anyone has used E2 paid service before.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I bought official test package, platinum package and I was really happy with it and got 90/90/90/90 on the first try. I really recommend it.


----------



## jaggsb

pdh1278 said:


> I am planning to buy E2 language bronze package and looking for some advise who has already purchased it.
> 
> I am mostly looking for practice test or examples and when u go to this site as a free member I only see 10/15 examples in each section. Is it because I am free member that I cannot see more or they only have these much?
> 
> What is the real value in getting E2 membership? I am not looking for any online classes.
> 
> Please share if anyone has used E2 paid service before.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I find Jay's PTE videos and grammar lessons very useful. Also, the site provides you with strategies and tips for individual sections which would be helpful in the real exam.

All the best for your preparation.


----------



## bibu1481

I learned that speaking module is the most important ; moreover, do well in readaloud and repeat sentence. In my last attempt, I could do well in these two sections and my speaking and listening score improved as well. In the listening, try to give all questions are equally important as it will help to get 79+ in listening. 

This is what I experienced from my PTE journey though I am not an expert.


----------



## bibu1481

bdair said:


> bibu1481 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> 1st Attempt: O57 S42 W70 R64 L57
> 2nd Attempt: O66 S46 W81 R73 L66
> 3rd Attempt: O72 S68 W79 R73 L69
> 4th Attempt: O73 S57 W84 R78 L73
> 5th Attempt: O77 S58 W90 R85 L73
> 
> 6th Attempt: O81 S81 W85 R80 L80
> 
> Finally in 6th attempt cleared PTE [/QUOTE
> 
> can you please share your lesson learned?
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that speaking module is the most important; moreover, do well in readaloud and repeat sentence. In my last attempt, I could do well in these two sections and my speaking and listening score improved as well. In the listening, try to give all questions equally important as it will help to get 79+ in listening.
> 
> This is what I experienced from my PTE journey though I am not an expert.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaggsb

bibu1481 said:


> bdair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that speaking module is the most important; moreover, do well in readaloud and repeat sentence. In my last attempt, I could do well in these two sections and my speaking and listening score improved as well. In the listening, try to give all questions equally important as it will help to get 79+ in listening.
> 
> This is what I experienced from my PTE journey though I am not an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on sharing your PTE journey. I can relate to the hard times during my preparation.
> 
> Your patience and perseverance yielded you good results.
> 
> All the best on your migration.
Click to expand...


----------



## ramona11

Hello all, I have not read all posts in this topic, so my question might have been asked on previous posts. I just took my ielts exam last Dec and the result came out 7,5 S 7,5 L 6 W 8 R. any practice tips for these kind of score?


----------



## shubra

I really need help with Speaking section. I attempted PTE-A exam on 19th January and got the result yesterday. Below are my scores :

Overall score - 84
L/R/S/W - 85/81/71/90

Grammar - 67
Oral fluency - 69
Pronunciation - 52
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 89
Written discourse - 90

Has anyone increased their oral fluency, pronunciation, and speaking scores? I'm thinking of taking exam in 15 days, please help me out. Thank you for your time.


----------



## shubra

bibu1481 said:


> I learned that speaking module is the most important ; moreover, do well in readaloud and repeat sentence. In my last attempt, I could do well in these two sections and my speaking and listening score improved as well. In the listening, try to give all questions are equally important as it will help to get 79+ in listening.
> 
> This is what I experienced from my PTE journey though I am not an expert.


How did you improve in these sections? I got 71 in speaking, and really want to improve it.


----------



## jaggsb

shubra said:


> I really need help with Speaking section. I attempted PTE-A exam on 19th January and got the result yesterday. Below are my scores :
> 
> Overall score - 84
> L/R/S/W - 85/81/71/90
> 
> Grammar - 67
> Oral fluency - 69
> Pronunciation - 52
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 89
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> Has anyone increased their oral fluency, pronunciation, and speaking scores? I'm thinking of taking exam in 15 days, please help me out. Thank you for your time.



Firstly, Congrats. Awesome scores on Reading/Writing/Listening and very close to achieving 79+ in Speaking. 

For the Speaking section, my suggestion is to keep on speaking in Describe image and re-tell lecture, Don't worry about small grammatical mistakes, this will improve your Oral fluency. For improving pronunciation, practice with some pronunciation apps mentioned in this forum. 

Key Tip: Maintain the same pace in all sections of Speaking.

All the best for achieving your desired score.


----------



## shubra

jaggsb said:


> Firstly, Congrats. Awesome scores on Reading/Writing/Listening and very close to achieving 79+ in Speaking.
> 
> For the Speaking section, my suggestion is to keep on speaking in Describe image and re-tell lecture, Don't worry about small grammatical mistakes, this will improve your Oral fluency. For improving pronunciation, practice with some pronunciation apps mentioned in this forum.
> 
> Key Tip: Maintain the same pace in all sections of Speaking.
> 
> All the best for achieving your desired score.


Thank you for your reply.  I was also pleased seeing the scores in other sections but the score in speaking was such a downer. 
In the speaking section, I did speak, continuously for the whole 40 seconds, even said the conclusion. I think, I messed up in the read aloud portion. Will search for the pronunciation apps, and practice on that.


----------



## lekhnathpte

*Excellent score, all the best*

Please share tricks for writing----



shubra said:


> I really need help with Speaking section. I attempted PTE-A exam on 19th January and got the result yesterday. Below are my scores :
> 
> Overall score - 84
> L/R/S/W - 85/81/71/90
> 
> Grammar - 67
> Oral fluency - 69
> Pronunciation - 52
> Spelling - 90
> Vocabulary - 89
> Written discourse - 90
> 
> Has anyone increased their oral fluency, pronunciation, and speaking scores? I'm thinking of taking exam in 15 days, please help me out. Thank you for your time.


----------



## shubra

lekhnathpte said:


> Please share tricks for writing----


Yes sure... I practiced one essay every day and followed structure for each type of essays : Introduction, BP1, BP2, and Conclusion. 
Introduction would be paraphrasing the topic in my own words. This takes some practice but after writing five essays on different topics, you will get to that point. I also mentioned my opinion in the introduction part. For example, university education is necessary (topic of essay in my PTE exam) or building designs do affect the state of mind positively or negatively.
BP-1 is the same but the former sentence should lead to the next sentence like, sentence 1: paraphrasing the topic, some people think that...etc.
sentence 2: backing up with some example
sentence 3: adding some more details to the topic. Knowing the correct usage of words like moreover, furthermore, In addition, thus, consequently, etc. helps a lot.
BP-2 is something where you write your opinion and why you support or are against something. The structure goes same like BP-1.
Conclusion - Give your opinion and wrap it up in simple words. don't introduce any new topic here.
As the essays are academic, using words like firstly, however, etc gives a nice structure to the essay. I didn't use any fancy words at all, because at that time was not able to remember any. 
For giving examples, I used simple points like hiring managers will surely pick people having university degrees rather than people with only high school diplomas.

I completed my essay with two minutes remaining on the clock, and double checked for spelling errors etc. My grammar score is not that good, and it's something I'll work upon in next few days. I hope this helps you, just practice with different topics and try to generate two- three good ideas on any given topic.


----------



## acreddy

Hi guys,

Here are my latest scores. Can anyone let me know where I am lagging? (My enabling skills are nearly perfect, yet my writing score is low!)

Overall score - 85
L/R/S/W - 81/85/90/73

Grammar - 89
Oral fluency - 89
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 89
Vocabulary - 88
Written discourse - 90


----------



## outspoken

acreddy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here are my latest scores. Can anyone let me know where I am lagging? (My enabling skills are nearly perfect, yet my writing score is low!)
> 
> Overall score - 85
> L/R/S/W - 81/85/90/73
> 
> Grammar - 89
> Oral fluency - 89
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 89
> Vocabulary - 88
> Written discourse - 90


You don't have enough content in your writing areas. Especially in essay, try to answer correctly according to the question.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shubra

acreddy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here are my latest scores. Can anyone let me know where I am lagging? (My enabling skills are nearly perfect, yet my writing score is low!)
> 
> Overall score - 85
> L/R/S/W - 81/85/90/73
> 
> Grammar - 89
> Oral fluency - 89
> Pronunciation - 90
> Spelling - 89
> Vocabulary - 88
> Written discourse - 90


Congratulations on the awesome scores  I can really understand the frustration of not getting 79+ in one section :rant: Maybe experts can guide you through this. 
Can you please give some tips regarding the speaking section. Thank you


----------



## bibu1481

jaggsb said:


> bibu1481 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on sharing your PTE journey. I can relate to the hard times during my preparation.
> 
> Your patience and perseverance yielded you good results.
> 
> All the best on your migration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jaggsb
Click to expand...


----------



## bibu1481

shubra said:


> How did you improve in these sections? I got 71 in speaking, and really want to improve it.


I had problems with read-aloud and repeat sentence, so I practiced almost every day these two from youtube channels, and learned from their sample responses. Then I purchased mock test A twice to test only my read-aloud and repeat sentence to see the score what I am getting from these two sections.


----------



## shubra

bibu1481 said:


> I had problems with read-aloud and repeat sentence, so I practiced almost every day these two from youtube channels, and learned from their sample responses. Then I purchased mock test A twice to test only my read-aloud and repeat sentence to see the score what I am getting from these two sections.


Thank you for your reply.  
Which you tube channels you practiced from?


----------



## outspoken

shubra said:


> Congratulations on the awesome scores  I can really understand the frustration of not getting 79+ in one section :rant: Maybe experts can guide you through this.
> 
> Can you please give some tips regarding the speaking section. Thank you


Speaking tips can only be good according to one's skill. Either you have to decide what's best for you from all available tips, or you get some expert advice. Everyone gives tips according to their skills and the tips and methods are already out there in YouTube. Now it's your turn to decide which method work for you. 

Point here is, you have to talk fluently. Fluency does not mean talk like native speakers, in fact pte never expect you to speak like a native English speaker. Fluency means talking in a continuous way, with a steady pace, by understanding the meaning of words you are speaking(intonation comes automatically here). In other words, speak like how you speak your mother tounge. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksharma36

Hi All,

This is my first post on this forum. I gave my exam yesterday and early this morning received my results. Though i managed to score 65+ in all modules in my 1st attempt, however i want help in scoring 79+ to get 20 points for immigration purposes. For the record i prepared my self at home and did YouTube mock tests before applying. Any pointers on how to improve on each category would be really helpful.

Communicative Skills
Listening 67
Reading 71
Speaking 90
Writing 65

Enabling Skills
Grammar 67
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 19
Vocabulary 73
Wrtn Discourse 90

Regards
Karan Sharma


----------



## outspoken

ksharma36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I gave my exam yesterday and early this morning received my results. Though i managed to score 65+ in all modules in my 1st attempt, however i want help in scoring 79+ to get 20 points for immigration purposes. For the record i prepared my self at home and did YouTube mock tests before applying. Any pointers on how to improve on each category would be really helpful.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 67
> Reading 71
> Speaking 90
> Writing 65
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 67
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 73
> Wrtn Discourse 90
> 
> Regards
> Karan Sharma


Get used to English language and practice and prepare in next 6 weeks and give exam .
Read my previous posts on how to prepare.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksharma36

outspoken said:


> Get used to English language and practice and prepare in next 6 weeks and give exam .
> Read my previous posts on how to prepare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply. Do you suggest if i should go with any paid package of E2 Language or some other website ?

Can you also send me the link of your previous posts.


----------



## shubra

ksharma36 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you suggest if i should go with any paid package of E2 Language or some other website ?
> 
> Can you also send me the link of your previous posts.


When you click on his profile name, you'll get options to view all the posts.


----------



## outspoken

ksharma36 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you suggest if i should go with any paid package of E2 Language or some other website ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also send me the link of your previous posts.


Listening and reading skills need to be developed. If money is not a concern for you, take one of their teacher guided package.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

bibu1481 said:


> I had problems with read-aloud and repeat sentence, so I practiced almost every day these two from youtube channels, and learned from their sample responses. Then I purchased mock test A twice to test only my read-aloud and repeat sentence to see the score what I am getting from these two sections.


Hi, could you share your technique to perform the repeat sentence with confidence? Do you take notes with initial letters or 100% short term memory?

I've been practicing it like crazy but it seems impossible to repeat the whole sentence correctly.


----------



## outspoken

Develop your own technique. I really am against taking notes while listening, even though you are writing the first letter.

This is what I tried and succeeded Remember there will be a 1-2 sec pause before microphone opens and that time is more than enough for you to forget everything.
My problem was forgetting the last part of the sentence while repeating, so what I did was, right after the completion of audio, I repeated the last part of the sentence in my mind. When the microphone opens, I remember the first part and by the time I reach the last, I could also recall it.
It is hard to repeat it 100% exact. I succeeded only 30%, if the sentence was long. What you can do is, repeat 50% words exactly (this will get you 2 marks for content) and use fillers for what you don't remember and complete the sentence with fluency.

Try using this method and see how you perform, else use any other method. But don't write the same time you listen.

By the way, for WFD, you can write the first syllable of every letter right after the audio stops and this will truly help you to recreate the sentence.



hoandang said:


> Hi, could you share your technique to perform the repeat sentence with confidence? Do you take notes with initial letters or 100% short term memory?
> 
> I've been practicing it like crazy but it seems impossible to repeat the whole sentence correctly.


----------



## hoandang

outspoken said:


> Develop your own technique. I really am against taking notes while listening, even though you are writing the first letter.
> 
> This is what I tried and succeeded Remember there will be a 1-2 sec pause before microphone opens and that time is more than enough for you to forget everything.
> My problem was forgetting the last part of the sentence while repeating, so what I did was, right after the completion of audio, I repeated the last part of the sentence in my mind. When the microphone opens, I remember the first part and by the time I reach the last, I could also recall it.
> It is hard to repeat it 100% exact. I succeeded only 30%, if the sentence was long. What you can do is, repeat 50% words exactly (this will get you 2 marks for content) and use fillers for what you don't remember and complete the sentence with fluency.
> 
> Try using this method and see how you perform, else use any other method. But don't write the same time you listen.
> 
> By the way, for WFD, you can write the first syllable of every letter right after the audio stops and this will truly help you to recreate the sentence.


Can you elaborate a bit about using fillers technique? You mean say thing like "uhh, hmm, ahh" for the parts that I'm uncertain? For example, with such long sentence like this one 

"I think it's a shame that some foreign language teachers were able to graduate from college without ever having studied with a native speaker."

How would you like to tackle it? I assume it would be 50% of the sentence and then rest will be a fillers and incorrect words?


----------



## jaggsb

outspoken said:


> Develop your own technique. I really am against taking notes while listening, even though you are writing the first letter.
> 
> This is what I tried and succeeded Remember there will be a 1-2 sec pause before microphone opens and that time is more than enough for you to forget everything.
> My problem was forgetting the last part of the sentence while repeating, so what I did was, right after the completion of audio, I repeated the last part of the sentence in my mind. When the microphone opens, I remember the first part and by the time I reach the last, I could also recall it.
> It is hard to repeat it 100% exact. I succeeded only 30%, if the sentence was long. What you can do is, repeat 50% words exactly (this will get you 2 marks for content) and use fillers for what you don't remember and complete the sentence with fluency.
> 
> Try using this method and see how you perform, else use any other method. But don't write the same time you listen.
> 
> By the way, for WFD, you can write the first syllable of every letter right after the audio stops and this will truly help you to recreate the sentence.


Very Good tips for Repeat sentence and WFD outspoken. 

Initially, I had a hard time in attempting these sections and tried a lot of strategies which unfortunately doesn't work for me.

So to get used to these sections and improve my memory, I practised both the sections daily for 25 mins until the exam day (10 days) to make sure my mind registers close to 75% of the sentence. And on the exam day, I would repeat the same for 10 mins. It worked very well for me and managed to crack both the sections with ease.

There are some youtube channels and websites which provides the repeated questions for these sections. Practise using those resources will be beneficial.

Develop your own strategy which works better for you.


----------



## outspoken

hoandang said:


> Can you elaborate a bit about using fillers technique? You mean say thing like "uhh, hmm, ahh" for the parts that I'm uncertain?


"This college has a good reputation for both its research and its teaching"

If you did forget the word "research" and by the time you reaches there, and you think there is something to be added, you can either chose any below technique.

"This college has a good reputation for both its _teaching _and its teaching"

"This college has a good reputation for both its _something _and its teaching"

"This college has a good reputation for both its teaching" --> worst case, omit it completely.

Use your judgement and use fillers appropriately - Never use, umm, urr, etc... Fluency is the key.


----------



## scorpion24

outspoken said:


> "This college has a good reputation for both its research and its teaching"
> 
> If you did forget the word "research" and by the time you reaches there, and you think there is something to be added, you can either chose any below technique.
> 
> "This college has a good reputation for both its _teaching _and its teaching"
> 
> "This college has a good reputation for both its _something _and its teaching"
> 
> "This college has a good reputation for both its teaching" --> worst case, omit it completely.
> 
> Use your judgement and use fillers appropriately - Never use, umm, urr, etc... Fluency is the key.


You have nailed it superbly. And also in your previous post u said - "Develop your own technique". I am sure you can be a damn good trainer in PTE.


----------



## outspoken

scorpion24 said:


> You have nailed it superbly. And also in your previous post u said - "Develop your own technique". I am sure you can be a damn good trainer in PTE.


Ha ha... I'll think about it..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bibu1481

hoandang said:


> Hi, could you share your technique to perform the repeat sentence with confidence? Do you take notes with initial letters or 100% short term memory?
> 
> I've been practicing it like crazy but it seems impossible to repeat the whole sentence correctly.


No special techniques, just practiced with short term memory. It was really difficult but after almost 10 months I could repeat around 90%.


----------



## kurca88

Hi everyone,

I want to ask you that can a paragraph start with ''however''?

Re-Order:

1. however, to exaggerate the similarity between language and other cognitive skills, because language stands apart in several ways.
2. By contrast, not everyone becomes proficient at complex mathematical reasoning, few people learn to paint well, and many people cannot carry a tune. Because everyone is capable of learning to speak and understand language, it may seems to be simple.
3. But just the opposite is true – language is one of the most complex of all human cognitive abilities.
4. For one thing, the use of language is universal – all normally developing children learn to speak at least one language and many learn more than one.



Answer: 1423


----------



## outspoken

kurca88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to ask you that can a paragraph start with ''however''?
> 
> Re-Order:
> 
> 1. however, to exaggerate the similarity between language and other cognitive skills, because language stands apart in several ways.
> 2. By contrast, not everyone becomes proficient at complex mathematical reasoning, few people learn to paint well, and many people cannot carry a tune. Because everyone is capable of learning to speak and understand language, it may seems to be simple.
> 3. But just the opposite is true – language is one of the most complex of all human cognitive abilities.
> 4. For one thing, the use of language is universal – all normally developing children learn to speak at least one language and many learn more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: 1423


You can start a paragraph with however. A paragraph which has contrasting idea than it's successive one.
Here, 423 is the right format. I cannot place 1 after 3, because there is no connection. So only possible choice is 1423. 
I don't think such paragraph will come in PTE. This might be some practice question somebody created by taking a paragraph from internet or some publication.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kurca88

outspoken said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to ask you that can a paragraph start with ''however''?
> 
> Re-Order:
> 
> 1. however, to exaggerate the similarity between language and other cognitive skills, because language stands apart in several ways.
> 2. By contrast, not everyone becomes proficient at complex mathematical reasoning, few people learn to paint well, and many people cannot carry a tune. Because everyone is capable of learning to speak and understand language, it may seems to be simple.
> 3. But just the opposite is true – language is one of the most complex of all human cognitive abilities.
> 4. For one thing, the use of language is universal – all normally developing children learn to speak at least one language and many learn more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: 1423
> 
> 
> 
> You can start a paragraph with however. A paragraph which has contrasting idea than it's successive one.
> Here, 423 is the right format. I cannot place 1 after 3, because there is no connection. So only possible choice is 1423.
> I don't think such paragraph will come in PTE. This might be some practice question somebody created by taking a paragraph from internet or some publication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your detailed answer. I agree with u because it is not an appropriate question type.


----------



## Vijblr

friends, 
i got my PTE result of third attempt, and i am shocked to see that 

PTE 3rd attempt L-73, R-77, W-67, S-81
PTE 2nd attempt L-83, R-69, W-82, S-81
PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90

i am lost at no where. I dont what happened. My test was wonderful this time and i was expecting very good result. Surprisingly my spelling has gone down to 45 though i did proof reading for each and every sentence, and i am sure i am not bad in spelling.

please help and guide me. i am loosing hope here.


----------



## outspoken

Don't doubt spellings for your writing score at all. I had spelling 19 and writing 78 and second time, spelling 44 and writing 81. Your enabling skills are not directly proportional to your communicative scores.

You might be following a template for SST and retell lecture, which might be eating up the content. And you must have gone wrong in your FIBs badly.

Watch grammar and basic skills videos from E2language and from other channels a lot. Practise more FIBs.

Don't lose hope, concentrate more and don't divert your brain into other activities in between. Give 4-5 weeks time to study. Practise an essay daily.




Vijblr said:


> friends,
> i got my PTE result of third attempt, and i am shocked to see that
> 
> PTE 3rd attempt L-73, R-77, W-67, S-81
> PTE 2nd attempt L-83, R-69, W-82, S-81
> PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
> 
> i am lost at no where. I dont what happened. My test was wonderful this time and i was expecting very good result. Surprisingly my spelling has gone down to 45 though i did proof reading for each and every sentence, and i am sure i am not bad in spelling.
> 
> please help and guide me. i am loosing hope here.


----------



## Vijblr

outspoken said:


> Don't doubt spellings for your writing score at all. I had spelling 19 and writing 78 and second time, spelling 44 and writing 81. Your enabling skills are not directly proportional to your communicative scores.
> 
> You might be following a template for SST and retell lecture, which might be eating up the content. And you must have gone wrong in your FIBs badly.
> 
> Watch grammar and basic skills videos from E2language and from other channels a lot. Practise more FIBs.
> 
> Don't lose hope, concentrate more and don't divert your brain into other activities in between. Give 4-5 weeks time to study. Practise an essay daily.


thanks for suggestion, but i did well in 1st and 2nd better than third. i was still using E2l template for SST and Retell lecture. The worry part is, i am not sure what else should i do now. I didnt change much in writing technique from 1st/2nd to 3rd. If FIBs were not correct then it should have also impacted reading score . and my listening is unexpectedly low though it was never the case in first two. this time i finished listening part 3 min before.


----------



## outspoken

Vijblr said:


> thanks for suggestion, but i did well in 1st and 2nd better than third. i was still using E2l template for SST and Retell lecture. The worry part is, i am not sure what else should i do now. I didnt change much in writing technique from 1st/2nd to 3rd. If FIBs were not correct then it should have also impacted reading score . and my listening is unexpectedly low though it was never the case in first two. this time i finished listening part 3 min before.


Low content on repeat sentence, retell lecture and SST can affect listening scores.
Writing is affecter either due to fib or due to not answering the essay to the prompt

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijblr

outspoken said:


> Low content on repeat sentence, retell lecture and SST can affect listening scores.
> Writing is affecter either due to fib or due to not answering the essay to the prompt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


honestly, i improved a lot in repeat sentence and retell lecture from 1st. I did one mistake in listening FIB, rest was good.
but i do feel one of my essay would have gone wrong in content. 
i appreciate your response. i will work on the areas. I am also exploring British and US english which i had not looked in past.


----------



## Anyad

Vijblr said:


> honestly, i improved a lot in repeat sentence and retell lecture from 1st. I did one mistake in listening FIB, rest was good.
> but i do feel one of my essay would have gone wrong in content.
> i appreciate your response. i will work on the areas. I am also exploring British and US english which i had not looked in past.


Sorry to hear about your strife, what I would do is practice based on what you've been practicing one for a few weeks and then take official package mock test: I bought platinum package and was really happy with it. I did all 3 tests and after went for real test and got really good result right away.

Good luck, I am rooting for you.


----------



## spacemarine

*PTE mock test*

Hi, I attempted two mock tests from PTE but the speaking scores are really bad , I have used Samsung earphones. Not sure if earphones is the problem here or if there is some other issue. I work in a role where I talk through out the day in English and I'm in US so I don't believe that my pronunciation or fluency are that bad. Is it that the PTE algorithm does not recognize my voice correctly? Appreciate any advice , my test is tomorrow so I'm very nervous now.

Test 1: L : 79 , R :61 , S: 48 , W : 84 / Enabling skills : G : 67 , O :34 , P:10 , S: 69 , V : 90 , W : 90
Test 2: L : 80 , R :65 , S: 40 , W : 90 / Enabling skills : G : 90 , O :19 , P:10 , S: 84 , V : 90 , W : 45

I also click on the 'next' during 'Read aloud' and 'Repeat Sentence' as soon as I finish , is that an issue?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Does anyone know about any source of real exam questions of the following questions types.
1. Select Missing Word
2. Highlight Correct Summary
3. Listening MCMA
4. Reading MCMA

Would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Himadri

spacemarine said:


> Hi, I attempted two mock tests from PTE but the speaking scores are really bad , I have used Samsung earphones. Not sure if earphones is the problem here or if there is some other issue. I work in a role where I talk through out the day in English and I'm in US so I don't believe that my pronunciation or fluency are that bad. Is it that the PTE algorithm does not recognize my voice correctly? Appreciate any advice , my test is tomorrow so I'm very nervous now.
> 
> Test 1: L : 79 , R :61 , S: 48 , W : 84 / Enabling skills : G : 67 , O :34 , P:10 , S: 69 , V : 90 , W : 90
> Test 2: L : 80 , R :65 , S: 40 , W : 90 / Enabling skills : G : 90 , O :19 , P:10 , S: 84 , V : 90 , W : 45
> 
> I also click on the 'next' during 'Read aloud' and 'Repeat Sentence' as soon as I finish , is that an issue?


Well, keep your focus intact and you should do well. In speaking apart from fluency, and pronunciation - the tone and right pauses are very important to get score. Keep your mic little away from your Nose level and proper distance from mouth to avoid muffled voice.

Your speaking score also get affected by repeat sentence, read aloud etc., so focus on them as well. It is in fact good way to ensure good score.

For Read aloud, Repeat sentence and Answer short question, you can click next as soon as you finish the task.

But, Clicking next button too early for "Describe Image" and "Re-tell lecture" is not advisable. It may reduce your 'content' score. Please try to speak at least for 40-45 sec.

Hope this helps and all the best !


----------



## outspoken

spacemarine said:


> Hi, I attempted two mock tests from PTE but the speaking scores are really bad , I have used Samsung earphones. Not sure if earphones is the problem here or if there is some other issue. I work in a role where I talk through out the day in English and I'm in US so I don't believe that my pronunciation or fluency are that bad. Is it that the PTE algorithm does not recognize my voice correctly? Appreciate any advice , my test is tomorrow so I'm very nervous now.
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1: L : 79 , R :61 , S: 48 , W : 84 / Enabling skills : G : 67 , O :34 , P:10 , S: 69 , V : 90 , W : 90
> 
> Test 2: L : 80 , R :65 , S: 40 , W : 90 / Enabling skills : G : 90 , O :19 , P:10 , S: 84 , V : 90 , W : 45
> 
> 
> 
> I also click on the 'next' during 'Read aloud' and 'Repeat Sentence' as soon as I finish , is that an issue?


It looks like the problem with the headset. Don't worry about that too much. Don't slow down your speech deliberately to make computer understand you. Speak in a normal pace.
Aren't you worried about your reading scores? Or are you looking only for 65+?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemarine

outspoken said:


> It looks like the problem with the headset. Don't worry about that too much. Don't slow down your speech deliberately to make computer understand you. Speak in a normal pace.
> Aren't you worried about your reading scores? Or are you looking only for 65+?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply , I'm trying to speak with more clarity but my pace is normal.
I''m guessing my poor speaking score is impacting my reading score , may be due to 'Read Aloud' or do you think there are other issues ? 
I know I need to improve on R&W Fill in the blanks and Reading Fill in the Blanks a little bit.


----------



## spacemarine

Himadri said:


> Well, keep your focus intact and you should do well. In speaking apart from fluency, and pronunciation - the tone and right pauses are very important to get score. Keep your mic little away from your Nose level and proper distance from mouth to avoid muffled voice.
> 
> Your speaking score also get affected by repeat sentence, read aloud etc., so focus on them as well. It is in fact good way to ensure good score.
> 
> For Read aloud, Repeat sentence and Answer short question, you can click next as soon as you finish the task.
> 
> But, Clicking next button too early for "Describe Image" and "Re-tell lecture" is not advisable. It may reduce your 'content' score. Please try to speak at least for 40-45 sec.
> 
> Hope this helps and all the best !


Thanks for the words of encouragement , will try to keep the mic away a little bit tomorrow. Yes, I have been practicing on 'Read aloud' and 'Repeat sentence' all day , hopefully there will be some improvement on the exam day.


----------



## Realy85

I get too nervous in repeat sentences


----------



## Anyad

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Does anyone know about any source of real exam questions of the following questions types.
> 1. Select Missing Word
> 2. Highlight Correct Summary
> 3. Listening MCMA
> 4. Reading MCMA
> 
> Would greatly appreciate the help.


The official mock tests I think. I got the platinum package and was really happy with it. Got my desired results on the first try.


----------



## Sadia_sania

Hi all,

I have given my PTE test in Perth yesterday morning and got an email about the results in the evening. I logged in and downloaded my score report but when I tried to access it again in the morning, there is no report available. I tried contacting PTE customer service and they have no information. I got 90 in all and everything, so now I am confused does this means PTE will change my result?
Why the results were accessible yesterday night but not today if its not a technical glitch.
Has this ever happened to any before?
Any information will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## teny.peter

My pte scores 9 attempts😁


----------



## scorpion24

teny.peter said:


> My pte scores 9 attempts😁


Your perseverance is highly regarded. Good luck!!!


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem

Hi All,

How do u write summarize written text to get maximum marks in both reading and writing ?
Some says ... Don't write the sentences from the paragraph. While others say ... In order to gain maximum points in both reading and writing, you should use 1st sentence from 1st paragraph, 2nd from 2nd and 3rd from 3rd and combine them with FANBOYS. Just change 2 or 3 words from each sentence.
I think most of the students who follow Emdad, use this strategy. Anyone used above strategy ? Is it really helpful to gain 79+ ?


----------



## vinay_1187

teny.peter said:


> My pte scores 9 attempts😁



Can you re share the image , scores are not visible.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Any test taker remembers the answers to these select missing word.

1. <Some sppech releated to PHDs whose publications increase with their age> The beep is just after the speaker says that their impact factor _____
Options. a. Remains same. b. same as that was in 20. c. lower than 20.

2. <Some speach related to a visionary who shared some ideas about television>
Options. a. Sarcastic. b rational. <don't remember others>

Also please share the topic you encountered and possibly the right answer if you remember it. Thanks.


----------



## teny.peter

vinay_1187 said:


> teny.peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pte scores 9 attempts😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you re share the image , scores are not visible.
Click to expand...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lgp9xD3CwaM3xJfkGRBpKRR6tjW5umxH/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ptepreparation

teny.peter said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lgp9xD3CwaM3xJfkGRBpKRR6tjW5umxH/view?usp=drivesdk


Hello Bro,

Can you please give some tips to us?

Thanks


----------



## shubra

Hello forum members, can anyone please provide me a rough template for single and multiple line graphs in describe image. Thank you


----------



## Hanish88

I have scored 79+ in PTEA in all sections but not in enabling skills. I hope that's ok!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Hanish88 said:


> I have scored 79+ in PTEA in all sections but not in enabling skills. I hope that's ok!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Enabling skills don't matter. All you have to achieve is to get 79+ in all 4 communicative skills. Hope it helps. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.shankar

Hello Forum members, greetings to all !!!

Can anyone please guide me on preparation for getting good score in PTEA exams. I have got positive skill assessments & awaiting to appear PTE exam now. 

Also would like to know how many times I can appear PTE exam if the scores are not good enough for submitting the EOI.


Regards.


----------



## swadiarujuta

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I attempted PTE yesterday, please find my score report attached, I was aiming for 79+ points in each section to be eligible for 20 Language points, but unfortunately fell short by 5 points in Reading only.
> 
> Below is my score:
> 
> Listening: 84
> Reading: 74
> Speaking: 90
> Writing: 84
> 
> Grammar: 80
> Oral Fluency: 90
> Pronunciation: 68
> Spelling: 48
> Vocabulary: 90
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> *Kindly suggest Areas of improvement, when should I re-appear for 2nd attempt?*
> 
> I can still claim 10 language points, my total points will be 60 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 10, English: 10)
> 
> I need to know that, am I eligible for State Nomination? or not? I have heard that some state nominations are open at the moment.
> 
> Also, please advise, there are additional 5 points for community language (NAATI), Do you have any idea about it? will it be worth to go for NAATI as well to get additional 5 points.
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Good score.
I am also appearing for PTE-A where are you from?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help by posting your experiences. Here is my PTE experience and I am in need of an expert advice as i am falling short of scoring 79+ in few PTE tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE - 1st Attempt ( Overall 78 )
> 
> 
> 
> L-74
> 
> R-80
> 
> S-90
> 
> W-72
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar - 82
> 
> Oral fluency - 90
> 
> Pronunciation - 90
> 
> Spelling - 59
> 
> Vocabulary - 77
> 
> Written Discourse - 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finding that i am lagging in Writing and Listening and also spelling,vocab and written discourse are also low, i focused on all these items before second attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE - 2nd Attempt ( Overall 79 )
> 
> 
> 
> L-76 ( +2 )
> 
> R-81 ( +1 )
> 
> S-90 ( Same )
> 
> W-75 ( +3 )
> 
> 
> 
> Grammer- 90 ( +8 )
> 
> Oral fluency - 88 ( -2 )
> 
> Pronunciation - 90 ( Same )
> 
> Spelling - 81 ( +22 )
> 
> Vocabulary- 87 ( +10 )
> 
> Written Discouse - 85 ( +7 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see good movement in enabling skills but that did not reflect much in Communicative skills (very little positive movement).
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion ? I am not feeling like going for third attempt unless i know exactly where i am missing. I followed E2 language youtube videos etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I am getting less score in reading and speaking.
Can you share your tips.
In other 2modules I am able to score above 80 but in R/S I m stuck at 72-73 which where am I making mistake I am not able to understand

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

minaando said:


> It seems that you didn't perform very well in summarize spoken text or write from dictation sections, which contribute marks to both listening and writing. I suggest that you focus on practising with wfd's real question bank (around 750 questions). In the last exam, I met all 4 wfd sentences on that question bank.


What is wfd?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Forum members, greetings to all !!!
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on preparation for getting good score in PTEA exams. I have got positive skill assessments & awaiting to appear PTE exam now.
> 
> Also would like to know how many times I can appear PTE exam if the scores are not good enough for submitting the EOI.
> 
> 
> Regards.


Please see E2L methods in you tube. It will give you an idea how to approach each section. I have also heard PTE official GOLD or PLATINUM packages helps you with mock exams.


----------



## swadiarujuta

amusa said:


> I finally made it on my 4th attempt
> 
> 1st: L68 R78 S75 W71
> 
> 2nd: L78 R85 S85 W86
> 
> 3rd: L68 R88 S74 W70
> 
> 4th L82 R85 S86 W83
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this thread


Share something really worth

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

shubra said:


> Hello forum members, can anyone please provide me a rough template for single and multiple line graphs in describe image. Thank you


Flow is more important in Describe image. The content matters too but it need not to be exactly what mentioned in graph (applicable only for the facts given in graph).

Start with topic: The line graph represents "TITLE" if there is year mentioned in X axis "from year to year".

Body: Just try to give some fact about the graph. Whether the graph is stable or fluctuations is there or drastic drop or increase over the period of time.

Conclude: "Overall" is the main keyword for the system to understand that you are concluding.


----------



## shubra

alegor said:


> Flow is more important in Describe image. The content matters too but it need not to be exactly what mentioned in graph (applicable only for the facts given in graph).
> 
> Start with topic: The line graph represents "TITLE" if there is year mentioned in X axis "from year to year".
> 
> Body: Just try to give some fact about the graph. Whether the graph is stable or fluctuations is there or drastic drop or increase over the period of time.
> 
> 
> Conclude: "Overall" is the main keyword for the system to understand that you are concluding.


Thank you for your reply 
I, with help of @outspoken, was able to make templates for other types of DI but I'm really not comfortable with line graphs, specially the fluctuating trends, etc. Will try to practice it more.


----------



## insider580

Guys, I got this template for SWT and it is used by one of the 79+ scorers. What is your opinion about the template?

Although the fundamental essence of x1 emphasizes the significance of x2, the probable impacts, such as x3 and x4, are acknowledged, presuming the potential implications of x5 as well as x6.

*Example:*
Although the fundamental essence of watching TV emphasizes the significance of effect on health, the probable impacts, such as homework and study, are acknowledged, presuming the potential implications of the family as well as social development


----------



## vinay_1187

insider580 said:


> Guys, I got this template for SWT and it is used by one of the 79+ scorers. What is your opinion about the template?
> 
> Although the fundamental essence of x1 emphasizes the significance of x2, the probable impacts, such as x3 and x4, are acknowledged, presuming the potential implications of x5 as well as x6.
> 
> *Example:*
> Although the fundamental essence of watching TV emphasizes the significance of effect on health, the probable impacts, such as homework and study, are acknowledged, presuming the potential implications of the family as well as social development


I did not reckon it as a good template. We are limiting our focus. Just read and comprehend mate. No template required just use close vocabulary of the text.


----------



## Anyad

alegor said:


> I have also heard PTE official GOLD or PLATINUM packages helps you with mock exams.


I agree Yes, very much so. I got platinum package for $80 did 3 mock tests got desired results on first try (90/90/90/90).

I think I'll make a script that comes in here and says this once every week, as it's so frequently a good response that people are looking for


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

Sadia_sania said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have given my PTE test in Perth yesterday morning and got an email about the results in the evening. I logged in and downloaded my score report but when I tried to access it again in the morning, there is no report available. I tried contacting PTE customer service and they have no information. I got 90 in all and everything, so now I am confused does this means PTE will change my result?
> Why the results were accessible yesterday night but not today if its not a technical glitch.
> Has this ever happened to any before?
> Any information will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Bro, gyour results? All good?


----------



## jehaangir26

insider580 said:


> Guys, I got this template for SWT and it is used by one of the 79+ scorers. What is your opinion about the template?
> 
> Although the fundamental essence of x1 emphasizes the significance of x2, the probable impacts, such as x3 and x4, are acknowledged, presuming the potential implications of x5 as well as x6.
> 
> *Example:*
> Although the fundamental essence of watching TV emphasizes the significance of effect on health, the probable impacts, such as homework and study, are acknowledged, presuming the potential implications of the family as well as social development


I would never recommend anyone to use templates in the exam. It just puts too mush pressure on you to remember and reproduce them during the exam. Instead focus on the fluency and "flow" of writing paragraphs. Practicing for re-order paragraphs can actually help improve your paragraph construction. For example, starting with an independent sentence, followed by connecting sentences.


----------



## jehaangir26

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and this is just my second post. Can anybody tell me how to create the "signature" post that most have you already have on your replies ? I am referring to the details that are posted on all your posts like your ANZSCO code, PTE scores, dates of EOI etc...

Thank you in advance.

-JB


----------



## jehaangir26

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Forum members, greetings to all !!!
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on preparation for getting good score in PTEA exams. I have got positive skill assessments & awaiting to appear PTE exam now.
> 
> Also would like to know how many times I can appear PTE exam if the scores are not good enough for submitting the EOI.
> 
> 
> Regards.


Watch the YouTube videos of E2L (by Jay) for your PTE preparation. I used all the methods provided in E2L in my PTE exam and scored straight 90s in all sections. I had signed up for their basic package on their website too that helped with my practice.

Apart from this, the GOLD and PLATINUM packages on the official PTE website are really helpful for taking mock exams. I felt the mock exams were a little tougher to crack than my main exam.

Some specific advise on the speaking section:
Ensure to speak clearly and at a moderate pace. It's the fluency of your speaking that matters more than the content. 

E2L videos have plenty of content on this. I personally used to practice for the DI questions by just looking around me while driving to work and describing a building that I would see or certain car on the road etc. Funnily enough, it was good way to practice my speaking. Hope this helps!


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

jehaangir26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is just my second post. Can anybody tell me how to create the "signature" post that most have you already have on your replies ? I am referring to the details that are posted on all your posts like your ANZSCO code, PTE scores, dates of EOI etc...
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> -JB


Hi,
After logging in to Expatforum, there is a link on upper right corner "QUICK LINKS" to update signature
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pro...=editsignature

Cheers!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Repeat Sentence: How to improve concentration and short term memory because after trying 20 Repeat sentences from Practice test plus book, I am not able to repeat many sentences as is. I miss man words or phrases while I repeat the sentence. I believe it will impact my speaking score.

Secondly, I checked as mentioned in the book, while speaking I am stressing sometimes on wrong words, which will impact my fluency score as well as pronunciation.

Can anybody have any idea how to improve this? In my last attempt I scored 86 in speaking, now I am worried will I be able to maintain it?


----------



## wallflower11

Subhash Bohra said:


> Repeat Sentence: How to improve concentration and short term memory because after trying 20 Repeat sentences from Practice test plus book, I am not able to repeat many sentences as is. I miss man words or phrases while I repeat the sentence. I believe it will impact my speaking score.
> 
> Secondly, I checked as mentioned in the book, while speaking I am stressing sometimes on wrong words, which will impact my fluency score as well as pronunciation.
> 
> Can anybody have any idea how to improve this? In my last attempt I scored 86 in speaking, now I am worried will I be able to maintain it?


Hi! try using PTETutorials, it also has an app for Iphone/Android.


----------



## spacemarine

*spacemarine*



spacemarine said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement , will try to keep the mic away a little bit tomorrow. Yes, I have been practicing on 'Read aloud' and 'Repeat sentence' all day , hopefully there will be some improvement on the exam day.


Just an update , I attempted the PTE and due to poor time management in Listening I did not even attempt half the questions , I'm not sure what happened as I was progressing normally , may be I spent too much time on a few questions. One thing that probably threw me off balance was the huge number of video questions in Listening.

If you look at my earlier posts , I'm the guy who got Pronunciation 10 in the mock tests repeatedly so turns out it was a mic/laptop issue.

Here are my scores : 

L: 55 R: 82 S:90 W:57 
G: 83 F: 90 P:83 S:87 V:90 W:85

Not attempting half the section(Especially Write from Dictation) has hurt my scores in both Listening and Writing. If you look the enablers they are all good so I'm assuming that whatever I attempted in Listening/Writing I did well. Hopefully the next time will work well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## spacemarine

Subhash Bohra said:


> Repeat Sentence: How to improve concentration and short term memory because after trying 20 Repeat sentences from Practice test plus book, I am not able to repeat many sentences as is. I miss man words or phrases while I repeat the sentence. I believe it will impact my speaking score.
> 
> Secondly, I checked as mentioned in the book, while speaking I am stressing sometimes on wrong words, which will impact my fluency score as well as pronunciation.
> 
> Can anybody have any idea how to improve this? In my last attempt I scored 86 in speaking, now I am worried will I be able to maintain it?


I sometimes close my eyes to remember , may or may not work for you but you can practice and see if it helps.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

wallflower11 said:


> Hi! try using PTETutorials, it also has an app for Iphone/Android.


how will it help ?? do they have any proven process or method ??


----------



## wallflower11

Subhash Bohra said:


> how will it help ?? do they have any proven process or method ??


For the methods, I followed Jay of E2Language, his videos are in Youtube. For practice, I used PTETutorials.


----------



## JG

There is no doubt in that the e2 language techniques are far better than anything out there.


----------



## JG

Subhash Bohra said:


> Repeat Sentence: How to improve concentration and short term memory because after trying 20 Repeat sentences from Practice test plus book, I am not able to repeat many sentences as is. I miss man words or phrases while I repeat the sentence. I believe it will impact my speaking score.
> 
> Secondly, I checked as mentioned in the book, while speaking I am stressing sometimes on wrong words, which will impact my fluency score as well as pronunciation.
> 
> Can anybody have any idea how to improve this? In my last attempt I scored 86 in speaking, now I am worried will I be able to maintain it?


Dont worry about the scoring in sections as the main factor in failing is the tension.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

wallflower11 said:


> For the methods, I followed Jay of E2Language, his videos are in Youtube. For practice, I used PTETutorials.



Ah ! That way, I have Practice test plus book which have enough material for practice and many of the providers are using that only. 

I am also going through PTE Gold videos for practice.

@George: Yes E2Language methods are unbeatable. All thanks for Jake for providing those videos for free.

I have purchased the gold package also from PTE, will take those scored practice tests this week.


----------



## Anyad

Subhash Bohra said:


> Repeat Sentence: How to improve concentration and short term memory because after trying 20 Repeat sentences from Practice test plus book, I am not able to repeat many sentences as is. I miss man words or phrases while I repeat the sentence. I believe it will impact my speaking score.
> 
> Secondly, I checked as mentioned in the book, while speaking I am stressing sometimes on wrong words, which will impact my fluency score as well as pronunciation.
> 
> Can anybody have any idea how to improve this? In my last attempt I scored 86 in speaking, now I am worried will I be able to maintain it?




You could look into using nootropics. Have you thought a out that?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Anyad said:


> You could look into using nootropics. Have you thought a out that?


Trying a pill in last moment sounds bit risky. One thing I can now very well say that a calm mind and a relaxed body will help concentrate. I am planning to take 2 days off from work and bunk in a hotel room before the exam.


----------



## jaggsb

Subhash Bohra said:


> Repeat Sentence: How to improve concentration and short term memory because after trying 20 Repeat sentences from Practice test plus book, I am not able to repeat many sentences as is. I miss man words or phrases while I repeat the sentence. I believe it will impact my speaking score.
> 
> Secondly, I checked as mentioned in the book, while speaking I am stressing sometimes on wrong words, which will impact my fluency score as well as pronunciation.
> 
> Can anybody have any idea how to improve this? In my last attempt I scored 86 in speaking, now I am worried will I be able to maintain it?


Hi Subhash,

Initially i too had lot of doubts in attempting Repeat sentence and WFD. In my first attempt, i lost marks in both the sections. So i had a plan to practice both these sections for 20 mins everyday. After few days, i am starting to repeat close to 80% of words. It is more like training your mind to get used to this new activity. Once it becomes a habit, you will rock in the exam. 

Also i would suggest to repeat the practice on exam day too.

All the best..


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Subhash Bohra said:


> Trying a pill in last moment sounds bit risky. One thing I can now very well say that a calm mind and a relaxed body will help concentrate. I am planning to take 2 days off from work and bunk in a hotel room before the exam.


That would be excellent. Also while you'll be in the hotel, read real exam repeat sentences and WFD again and again. Especially the longer ones. Might help you recall in the exam.
I missed initial few words of 3rd WFD in my last exam but by understanding the last 70% of the sentence, I recalled the remaining from where I practiced.
Good Luck Nailing PTE!!!


----------



## prabu.23287

*Reading & Writing*

Folks,

I gave an attempt yesterday and received the scored card few hrs before with the score of L/R/S/W - 70/62/90/64, G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 90/90/65/68/67/90. I am clueless how I got less marks in reading and writing. I did well, but still I got low score. Can someone give an insight where and what went wrong? I am unsure why I got 64 in writing even with 67 in Vocabulary and 90 in Written Discourse. Did I miss something? WFD or SWT? I got 3 WFD, 2 SWT and 1 essay in my exam. I never got this kind of pattern in my earlier attempts.

Moreover, can someone help me how to get good marks reading module. I know in speaking module there is 30 marks awarded. if I get 90 in speaking with 90 in grammar and oral fluency, does this mean I got full marks for reading in speaking section? 

Regards,
Prabu


----------



## Neela

*pte voucher*

Hi guys, 
Has anyone of you bought pte voucher for giving pte exam in UK? if so, can you please share how to get one.

Thanks


----------



## Neela

shubra said:


> Yes sure... I practiced one essay every day and followed structure for each type of essays : Introduction, BP1, BP2, and Conclusion.
> Introduction would be paraphrasing the topic in my own words. This takes some practice but after writing five essays on different topics, you will get to that point. I also mentioned my opinion in the introduction part. For example, university education is necessary (topic of essay in my PTE exam) or building designs do affect the state of mind positively or negatively.
> BP-1 is the same but the former sentence should lead to the next sentence like, sentence 1: paraphrasing the topic, some people think that...etc.
> sentence 2: backing up with some example
> sentence 3: adding some more details to the topic. Knowing the correct usage of words like moreover, furthermore, In addition, thus, consequently, etc. helps a lot.
> BP-2 is something where you write your opinion and why you support or are against something. The structure goes same like BP-1.
> Conclusion - Give your opinion and wrap it up in simple words. don't introduce any new topic here.
> As the essays are academic, using words like firstly, however, etc gives a nice structure to the essay. I didn't use any fancy words at all, because at that time was not able to remember any.
> For giving examples, I used simple points like hiring managers will surely pick people having university degrees rather than people with only high school diplomas.
> 
> I completed my essay with two minutes remaining on the clock, and double checked for spelling errors etc. My grammar score is not that good, and it's something I'll work upon in next few days. I hope this helps you, just practice with different topics and try to generate two- three good ideas on any given topic.


Hi,
my writing score was pretty low with written coherence and spelling being disaster. Clearly, i need work hard on writing. Can you please post or send me one or two of your essays. i need to read through to understand how one sentence flows to another.
if possible.
thanks


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

prabu.23287 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I gave an attempt yesterday and received the scored card few hrs before with the score of L/R/S/W - 70/62/90/64, G/OF/P/S/V/WD - 90/90/65/68/67/90. I am clueless how I got less marks in reading and writing. I did well, but still I got low score. Can someone give an insight where and what went wrong? I am unsure why I got 64 in writing even with 67 in Vocabulary and 90 in Written Discourse. Did I miss something? WFD or SWT? I got 3 WFD, 2 SWT and 1 essay in my exam. I never got this kind of pattern in my earlier attempts.
> 
> Moreover, can someone help me how to get good marks reading module. I know in speaking module there is 30 marks awarded. if I get 90 in speaking with 90 in grammar and oral fluency, does this mean I got full marks for reading in speaking section?
> 
> Regards,
> Prabu


When you have low score in communicative skills with high score in enabling skills, the probable culprit is often 'low content score'. This you need to confirm against your responses. High score in speaking suggests that DI, RS and RL went well as far as the fluency was concerned. But may be you got low content score in RL, RS and SST which has decreased listening score. That too, if you are confident that you did well in other listening questions e.g. Listening FIB, Highlight Incorrect words, Listening MCMA, Highlight Correct Summary, Select missing word and most importantly WFD. If not, it is very difficult to tell what brought your listening score down. You need to see for yourself how confident are you that you have answered these tasks correctly. As far as the reading goes, your perfect score in speaking suggests that you did the first task i.e. Read aloud well. This means there might have been some problems in Reading FIB, SWT and RO. For the writing part, if the response to the essay is not very much relevant to the question asked, it may result in low score, assuming that WFDs were perfect. 
Just out of curiosity, are you using templates for SWT, RL and Essay?


----------



## prabu.23287

Yes, I am using for Essay and RTL. Is there a template for SWT as well?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

prabu.23287 said:


> Yes, I am using for Essay and RTL. Is there a template for SWT as well?


Yes there is a template for SWT shared by a form member. (See post#27105 of this thread). Templates can be very helpful, but of course for a particular word limit or time limit, the more words are added from templates, the less space/time remains for original contents from the question. This should be considered while using templates.

Cheers!


----------



## rahul.shankar

Hello Forum members, Greetings to everyone !!!

Can anyone please confirm, how many times I can attempt PTE exams in a month. Right now I am working overseas & get vacation after every six months for one month. And during that time, I am planning to appear the exams. If I make my first attempt in first week & usually the results take 5 working days. So, is it possible to re-appear the exams within next 3 weeks. Please help me out with this confusion. Thank you so much in advance. 

Regards.


----------



## dfcosta

prabu.23287 said:


> Yes, I am using for Essay and RTL. Is there a template for SWT as well?


Hi, can you share your templates? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.shankar

dfcosta said:


> Hi, can you share your templates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Hi there, I don't understand which template you are talking about? Can you please be more specific on what exactly is needed.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Forum members, Greetings to everyone !!!
> 
> Can anyone please confirm, how many times I can attempt PTE exams in a month. Right now I am working overseas & get vacation after every six months for one month. And during that time, I am planning to appear the exams. If I make my first attempt in first week & usually the results take 5 working days. So, is it possible to re-appear the exams within next 3 weeks. Please help me out with this confusion. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Regards.


You can appear again after 5 days.
If you give your first test on 1st March, then you can reappear again on 6th, then 11th, then 16th, then 21st, then 26th and then on 31st March (Total 7 times provided that no test centre holiday occurs on the mentioned dates)
Hope it helps.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Everyone

Just took Scored Practice TEST A an hour ago. Below are the scores

Overall: 63

Listening 68
Reading 55
Speaking 60 
Writing 64

Grammar 47
oral fluency 46
Pronunciation 34
Spelling 19
*Vocabulary 66
Written discourse 90 *

This is devastating and frustrating, from last 2 weeks every morning I squeezing time to go through practice material and watching videos, doing practice and yet this score is no way near what I want.

Anyone who can help me on this ? TIA


----------



## insider580

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Yes there is a template for SWT shared by a form member. (See post#27105 of this thread). Templates can be very helpful, but of course for a particular word limit or time limit, the more words are added from templates, the less space/time remains for original contents from the question. This should be considered while using templates.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, that was a template that I shared. I think this template can be used and then adjusted depending on the content in the real exam. By the way, did you use any template in your exam?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

insider580 said:


> Yes, that was a template that I shared. I think this template can be used and then adjusted depending on the content in the real exam. By the way, did you use any template in your exam?


Always For Essays.
Never for SWT.
Sometimes for RL.


----------



## shubra

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Always For Essays.
> Never for SWT.
> Sometimes for RL.


Can you elaborate on some tips in speaking.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

shubra said:


> Can you elaborate on some tips in speaking.


Lots of Tips and Tricks are already shared in this forum by various form members. It will be a good idea to go through all the posts here in this thread. Let me share what worked for me.

Read Aloud: Apart from reading clearly, stopped on pauses and full stops. Didn't stop and correct if something was mispronounced or a word was missed.

Describe Image: Introductory sentence, body and conclusion. Normally if there was a single pie chart or bar graph for 4/5 items, I used to describe all the entities. But if complex data was given e.g. 12 countries with data for 2 different years. Then I used to describe highest and lowest values only. There would be 4 in this scenario. Turned out, different image types had different strategies and sets of vocabulary to describe them which can be mastered with practice.

Repeat Sentence: Practised past exam repeat sentences multiple times. Memorized almost all longer ones. While in exam, focused to memorize and repeat initial 7~8 words of the sentence. The rest of them automatically came to mind while repeating initial 7~8 words most of the time. Closing eyes while listening helped. Remembering in chunks also helped.

Answer Short Questions: Practised all available past questions.

Retell Lecture: Topic sentence, body and conclusion. Made notes in CAPITAL LETTERS in the last attempt as in small caps, some words were sometimes difficult to read due to high speed writing which would impact fluency while retelling. Used three different topic sentences for 3 questions (previously was using the same for all). Used the well known template:
1. The speaker was discussing ____,
2. Firstly, he mentioned that ___
3. Then he talked about the idea that ___
4. Then he suggested that ___
5. Finally, the speaker concluded by saying ___
But in some questions, I was able to note down lots of information so instead of following the template, I retold in the same way as did the speaker.

All speaking question types: Fluency and intonations.
Fluency is the key. Construct the sentence well in mind before speaking (we have 3 seconds before mike stops), once start speaking, don't stop in the middle of the sentence to think or correct. Put stress on important words. Don't speak in a monotone.

Additional Thoughts:
I think that a person's response to the 'Personal introduction' is recorded as benchmark for speaking evaluation. This is used to filter out candidate's voice for scoring from recorded responses which might contain voices of neighbouring candidates as well if they were loud enough. But more importantly, this response sets up your natural speaking pace as well. This is again confirmed in 'read aloud' question types. So, I think if the speaking pace in DI and RL is lower than that in personal introduction and read aloud, one may probably get lower marks in fluency and vice versa. Speaking score increases with fluency but should have enough contents as well. In 4th attempt, got 88 in fluency but 74 in speaking.

Hope it helps.

"Please be advised that there are no advices, only my thoughts which are not necessarily 100% correct :cool2: "


----------



## rahul.shankar

Not_so_great_guy said:


> You can appear again after 5 days.
> If you give your first test on 1st March, then you can reappear again on 6th, then 11th, then 16th, then 21st, then 26th and then on 31st March (Total 7 times provided that no test centre holiday occurs on the mentioned dates)
> Hope it helps.


Thank you so much for your confirmation on this. Regards.


----------



## rahul.shankar

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just took Scored Practice TEST A an hour ago. Below are the scores
> 
> Overall: 63
> 
> Listening 68
> Reading 55
> Speaking 60
> Writing 64
> 
> Grammar 47
> oral fluency 46
> Pronunciation 34
> Spelling 19
> *Vocabulary 66
> Written discourse 90 *
> 
> This is devastating and frustrating, from last 2 weeks every morning I squeezing time to go through practice material and watching videos, doing practice and yet this score is no way near what I want.
> 
> Anyone who can help me on this ? TIA




Hi There. Can you please tell me from where you have got the scored practice module? Is there any website or link available. Right now I am only dependent on YouTube videos for references. Please help me out getting the scored practice sample modules. 

Regards.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

rahul.shankar said:


> Hi There. Can you please tell me from where you have got the scored practice module? Is there any website or link available. Right now I am only dependent on YouTube videos for references. Please help me out getting the scored practice sample modules.
> 
> Regards.


 you can buy it from pte website that is pearsonpte[dot]com


----------



## rahul.shankar

Subhash Bohra said:


> you can buy it from pte website that is pearsonpte[dot]com


Thank you so much for the information. Regards.


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi All,

In my last PTE attempt, I got the below score where i got less than 79 in reading.
I remember that I didn't do well in re-order paragraph.
But is that the only reason for scoring 74 in reading or I need to focus on other sections. Please suggest.

Listening =79
Reading =74
Speaking = 79
Writing = 87

Enabling skills
Grammar =76
Oral fluency = 80
Pronunciation = 68
Spelling =73
Vocabulary = 72
Written Discourse = 90

Thanks,
Atul Gupta


----------



## atulgupta225

Hello Experts,

Need your expert advise on my query.


----------



## Julyhtet

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my last PTE attempt, I got the below score where i got less than 79 in reading.
> I remember that I didn't do well in re-order paragraph.
> But is that the only reason for scoring 74 in reading or I need to focus on other sections. Please suggest.
> 
> Listening =79
> Reading =74
> Speaking = 79
> Writing = 87
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar =76
> Oral fluency = 80
> Pronunciation = 68
> Spelling =73
> Vocabulary = 72
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> Thanks,
> Atul Gupta


Did you rush out any question in "Reading " sections? It can happen in reading questions then ended up rushing out the last few questions of reading sections. I would suggest, practice more on the reading questions and goes with the instincts and the first answer comes into your mind after reading. 

Probably you made grammatical error in choosing the answer especially for the Fill in the blank questions. 

Good thing is you can train your reading skills by reading books on the way your works or during the lunch time. I read everything from newspaper to signboard along the way to work. You are almost there. I wish you the best for next attempt.


----------



## priyasanuel

Hi guys,

Does anyone has pte repeated question bank?

Please share if anyone has the same.


KR,
Priya


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Hi. I gave 6th attempt and got L/R/S/W: 73/83/63/90 OF/P: 70/68. I have severe sore throat and couldn't speak loud in speaking and it decreased my score and might have affected listening as well. Moreover, RS were too long and I was able to repeat half sentence only. In my previous attempt I spoke with same pace as I did now and scored 89 in fluency and 81 in speaking. Can anyone please guide me what should I practice in order to get 79 in listening especially as I'm going to attempt again in 1st week of March and I have to travel to another country to attempt the test, so I need to prepare fully.


----------



## ramona11

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my last PTE attempt, I got the below score where i got less than 79 in reading.
> I remember that I didn't do well in re-order paragraph.
> But is that the only reason for scoring 74 in reading or I need to focus on other sections. Please suggest.
> 
> Listening =79
> Reading =74
> Speaking = 79
> Writing = 87
> 
> Enabling skills
> Grammar =76
> Oral fluency = 80
> Pronunciation = 68
> Spelling =73
> Vocabulary = 72
> Written Discourse = 90
> 
> Thanks,
> Atul Gupta




Hey! Any tips for writing ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225

Just check the videos of E2Language and they had provided all the relevant templates and techniques for each sections of PTE. These videos are really helpful.


----------



## vinay_1187

ramona11 said:


> Hey! Any tips for writing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you write grammatically correct structures.


----------



## Realy85

Please i need tips for summarize written text and summarize spoken text


----------



## saloni27singal

I am scoring continuously low in pte speaking section. Pronunciation is bad, gave the exam twice.


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

I am too stuck in that


----------



## Skay844

Hi guys, 

I took my PTE-A test for the 4th time yesterday and finally got a desired score of 79+ with overall 81. See attached image.Thank you so much for all the help.








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Skay844 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took my PTE-A test for the 4th time yesterday and finally got a desired score of 79+ with overall 81. See attached image.Thank you so much for all the help.
> View attachment 89918
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Please share your experiences.


----------



## piyush1132003

hey folks, 

I have been struggling to get 79+ in all 4 modules (stuck in Listerning and writing for couple of times), and thinking to opt for either e2 language or pte tutorial ?

Has anyone taken their services, can someone please advise if have experienced from either of these two ?


----------



## shubra

piyush1132003 said:


> hey folks,
> 
> I have been struggling to get 79+ in all 4 modules (stuck in Listerning and writing for couple of times), and thinking to opt for either e2 language or pte tutorial ?
> 
> Has anyone taken their services, can someone please advise if have experienced from either of these two ?


Between the two, I'll surely recommend E2 language. The videos and webinars by e2 language is sufficient for PTE, also their budget package has very limited number of questions in each category, but the quality of questions is very good. You can opt for higher packages if you like.


----------



## kurca88

Hey everybody,

Can you suggest a software or website for practicing read aloud? I use google translate but it is not so efficient, idk. It does not get what i say many times.


----------



## derevko

Try this:
https://www.speechtexter.com/


----------



## thapa.aashik

What you need to understand is the question is asking you the summary, either it is written test or spoken test. 

Summary actually is a short overview of overall meaning what the text or the speech is trying to convey. 

For example, they might give you a passage about 'Climate Change' and it might keep on discussing about different means of climate changes and causes for it, and also about its effect on the current situation. 

In this scenario, try to write brief, one point about 'Cause' and another point for 'effect'. 

For example, without reading a summary, I could write - 'Due to climate change, there has been a global increase in temperature and sea-level.'. 

BONUS: 
Please check Read Aloud Video 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYLRYlzKnS8'. 

This gives you an overview of what 'Read Aloud' is and different points which you need to notice during exam. 

I will be coming with more videos for PTE in future.


----------



## kurca88

derevko said:


> Try this:
> https://www.speechtexter.com/


Thank you mate✋️ is there any website rather than speectexter?
By the way, do you have %100 success at every full sentence at read aloud? i missed pronunciation of a few words


----------



## romio2020

Hello Team,

Do you know how much time I need to prepare for PTE-A if I want to score 79+ in each band ?

Thanks!


----------



## thapa.aashik

Depends upon your level of English and how well will you prepare for the test. 

Give a lot of time to understand each question type and how to approach it. Also, understand the mark allocation and spend more time on those items which provides you with greater sets of tasks. 

I would recommend you to try Scored Practice Tests from official Pearson's website, before you appear the real exam. This will give you a clear idea on which level you are on and which section to focus more on.


----------



## Realy85

thapa.aashik said:


> Depends upon your level of English and how well will you prepare for the test.
> 
> Give a lot of time to understand each question type and how to approach it. Also, understand the mark allocation and spend more time on those items which provides you with greater sets of tasks.
> 
> I would recommend you to try Scored Practice Tests from official Pearson's website, before you appear the real exam. This will give you a clear idea on which level you are on and which section to focus more on.


Hi i have my exam soon and please suggest me some time management skills.


----------



## Vijblr

dear all,

i gave PTE 4th time and scored 79+ in all.
L-83, R-82, S-90, W-81
i am still surprised though, i wasnt happy with my exam but result came +ve.
When i did well in exam the result was shocking. 

PTE 3rd attempt L-73, R-77, W-67, S-81
PTE 2nd attempt L-83, R-69, W-82, S-81
PTE 1st attempt - L-83, R-82, W-75, S-90
but few observations: 
Speaking-
DI : its must to "conclude". i could see difference from my last score to this one.
Retell lecture : i didnt do well in this, one was horrible, but still i scored 90 in speaking, so it doesn't matter if you have fluency/pronunciation.
Repeat sentence- i was almost 80% correct this time

Writing: I wrote 45 words SWT, 250 words essay, got lowest score#49 in spelling (not sure though, i did proofreading), vocab and written disclosure at 90.

Reading: read aloud plays important role along with FIB, 
Listening : WFD is most important ( i think i did all three correct), along with SST.

use below resources, some questions like (RL, FIB, SWT, WFD, Repeat sentences are repeated)

https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html
https://toppte.com/reading/rfb
https://pteking.com
ptetutorials.com/sample-questions/
https://pteacademicexam.com/
https://english2language.com/
https://ptestudy.net


----------



## thapa.aashik

Realy85 said:


> Hi i have my exam soon and please suggest me some time management skills.


Hi, 

The only effective way is to practice questions in a timed environment. I would suggest to practice at least a single set of practice exam a week. 

Let's go by section. 

Speaking Section : You will have separate time for each individual questions, so you don't need to worry about finishing this section on time. Focus on completing each tasks on given time. Keep an eye on Read Aloud & Describe image section, practice each question on timed scenario so that you won't run out of time while speaking. 

Writing section : The first item is Summarize written test. Spend ample time to generate ideas, identify main points and to decide type of complex sentence which you could use on the scenario. I recommend you to write your final sentence on the booklet and then only type in the computer. Likely, the second item, write essay, is where you have to manage time a lot. For this section also, spend around 6-7 minutes to generate idea, write down topic sentence, example and any supporting ideas on your booklet (just make a note of key points). And then start typing on the response box when you are well prepared. 

Reading section : This is the hardest section and is also very hard to manage time. I would recommend you to spend less time on Multiple choice - choose single answer & Choose multiple answer. Spend most of your time mainly on both fill in the blank types, as these are the items which provide you with more marks. 

Listening section : Practice on a timed scenario. One item to keep an eye on is, Summarize spoken text.

<*SNIP*> *See "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Realy85

thapa.aashik said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i have my exam soon and please suggest me some time management skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The only effective way is to practice questions in a timed environment. I would suggest to practice at least a single set of practice exam a week.
> 
> Let's go by section.
> 
> Speaking Section : You will have separate time for each individual questions, so you don't need to worry about finishing this section on time. Focus on completing each tasks on given time. Keep an eye on Read Aloud & Describe image section, practice each question on timed scenario so that you won't run out of time while speaking.
> 
> Writing section : The first item is Summarize written test. Spend ample time to generate ideas, identify main points and to decide type of complex sentence which you could use on the scenario. I recommend you to write your final sentence on the booklet and then only type in the computer. Likely, the second item, write essay, is where you have to manage time a lot. For this section also, spend around 6-7 minutes to generate idea, write down topic sentence, example and any supporting ideas on your booklet (just make a note of key points). And then start typing on the response box when you are well prepared.
> 
> Reading section : This is the hardest section and is also very hard to manage time. I would recommend you to spend less time on Multiple choice - choose single answer & Choose multiple answer. Spend most of your time mainly on both fill in the blank types, as these are the items which provide you with more marks.
> 
> Listening section : Practice on a timed scenario. One item to keep an eye on is, Summarize spoken text.
> 
> BONUS:
> 
> Follow the link below for general overview, tips and some practice questions:
> 
> https://practicepteacademic.blogspot.com/
Click to expand...


Thanx a lot and will follow your advice.


----------



## AH88

Hi Experts. 
I am unable to score 79+. I am losing hope now. 
Can any expert advise me, what should I do to score 79+ in each section

1. (71) (L 61, R 77, S 90, W 62) (G 67, OF 90, P 90, S 69, V 58, W 55) 
2. (77) (L 75, R 80, S 90, W 74) (G 89, OF 87, P 90, S 48, V 75, W 59) 
3. (76) (L 68, R 80, S 90, W 67) (G 71, OF 90, P 90, S 50, V 74, W 90) 
4. (77) (L 72, R 78, S 90, W 76) (G 89, OF 90, P 90, S 76, V 81, W 78) 
5. (77) (L 83, R 69, S 90, W 74) (G 71, OF 75, P 90, S 77, V 81, W 63)


----------



## Vijblr

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts.
> I am unable to score 79+. I am losing hope now.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do to score 79+ in each section
> 
> 1. (71) (L 61, R 77, S 90, W 62) (G 67, OF 90, P 90, S 69, V 58, W 55)
> 2. (77) (L 75, R 80, S 90, W 74) (G 89, OF 87, P 90, S 48, V 75, W 59)
> 3. (76) (L 68, R 80, S 90, W 67) (G 71, OF 90, P 90, S 50, V 74, W 90)
> 4. (77) (L 72, R 78, S 90, W 76) (G 89, OF 90, P 90, S 76, V 81, W 78)
> 5. (77) (L 83, R 69, S 90, W 74) (G 71, OF 75, P 90, S 77, V 81, W 63)


dont give up, practice more, you never scored good in writing , it would be better for you to go for PTE gold pack to see how much do you score on your writing and keep changing style unless you good score, rest depends on practice


https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html
https://toppte.com/reading/rfb
https://pteking.com
ptetutorials.com/sample-questions/
https://pteacademicexam.com/
https://english2language.com/
https://ptestudy.net


----------



## Anyad

Vijblr said:


> dont give up, practice more, you never scored good in writing , it would be better for you to go for PTE gold pack to see how much do you score on your writing and keep changing style unless you good score, rest depends on practice
> 
> 
> https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html
> https://toppte.com/reading/rfb
> https://pteking.com
> ptetutorials.com/sample-questions/
> https://pteacademicexam.com/
> https://english2language.com/
> https://ptestudy.net


Agree with the official pack, however platinum is better value for money... I got platinum, I was very happy with it. Got 90/90/90/90 on first go.

Good luck!


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts.
> I am unable to score 79+. I am losing hope now.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do to score 79+ in each section
> 
> 1. (71) (L 61, R 77, S 90, W 62) (G 67, OF 90, P 90, S 69, V 58, W 55)
> 2. (77) (L 75, R 80, S 90, W 74) (G 89, OF 87, P 90, S 48, V 75, W 59)
> 3. (76) (L 68, R 80, S 90, W 67) (G 71, OF 90, P 90, S 50, V 74, W 90)
> 4. (77) (L 72, R 78, S 90, W 76) (G 89, OF 90, P 90, S 76, V 81, W 78)
> 5. (77) (L 83, R 69, S 90, W 74) (G 71, OF 75, P 90, S 77, V 81, W 63)


I always envy the guys who easily score 90 in speaking without a hitch. Not everyone can do it. You got the gift buddy. As far as losing hope is concerned, it's fine. You will get over it. I have done it many times 
It took me 9 PTE test fees, 8 return tickets, 8 visa fees, 24 days of hotel rent and 1.5 years to crack this test as everytime i flew to another country to write this test. I say it's just the beginning brother. The journey might be tough but the destination is worth it.
Keep doing your best. As one of the form member rightly said, "I haven't seen anyone lose, until he gives up."
Cheers!

ANZSCO: 233513 Production Engineer

20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7

07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome

20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7

PTE: 1 --> 9 (9/8/17 --> 28/1/19)
L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81,77,87
R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85,86,90
S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76,82,90
W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84,80,84

Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=20, Total=75 Points
EOI (189): Not Yet


----------



## aksiiita06

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I always envy the guys who easily score 90 in speaking without a hitch. Not everyone can do it. You got the gift buddy. As far as losing hope is concerned, it's fine. You will get over it. I have done it many times
> It took me 9 PTE test fees, 8 return tickets, 8 visa fees, 24 days of hotel rent and 1.5 years to crack this test as everytime i flew to another country to write this test. I say it's just the beginning brother. The journey might be tough but the destination is worth it.
> Keep doing your best. As one of the form member rightly said, "I haven't seen anyone lose, until he gives up."
> Cheers!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233513 Production Engineer
> 
> 20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> 07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome
> 
> 20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> PTE: 1 --> 9 (9/8/17 --> 28/1/19)
> L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81,77,87
> R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85,86,90
> S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76,82,90
> W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84,80,84
> 
> Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=20, Total=75 Points
> EOI (189): Not Yet


How did you score 90 in speaking??


----------



## AH88

I just followed normal tone for speaking without changing accent and clearly pronouncing the words.


aksiiita06 said:


> Not_so_great_guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always envy the guys who easily score 90 in speaking without a hitch. Not everyone can do it. You got the gift buddy. As far as losing hope is concerned, it's fine. You will get over it. I have done it many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 9 PTE test fees, 8 return tickets, 8 visa fees, 24 days of hotel rent and 1.5 years to crack this test as everytime i flew to another country to write this test. I say it's just the beginning brother. The journey might be tough but the destination is worth it.
> Keep doing your best. As one of the form member rightly said, "I haven't seen anyone lose, until he gives up."
> Cheers!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233513 Production Engineer
> 
> 20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> 07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome
> 
> 20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> PTE: 1 --> 9 (9/8/17 --> 28/1/19)
> L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81,77,87
> R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85,86,90
> S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76,82,90
> W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84,80,84
> 
> Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=20, Total=75 Points
> EOI (189): Not Yet
> 
> 
> 
> How did you score 90 in speaking??
Click to expand...


----------



## AH88

Not_so_great_guy said:


> haseeb88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts.
> I am unable to score 79+. I am losing hope now.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do to score 79+ in each section
> 
> 1. (71) (L 61, R 77, S 90, W 62) (G 67, OF 90, P 90, S 69, V 58, W 55)
> 2. (77) (L 75, R 80, S 90, W 74) (G 89, OF 87, P 90, S 48, V 75, W 59)
> 3. (76) (L 68, R 80, S 90, W 67) (G 71, OF 90, P 90, S 50, V 74, W 90)
> 4. (77) (L 72, R 78, S 90, W 76) (G 89, OF 90, P 90, S 76, V 81, W 78)
> 5. (77) (L 83, R 69, S 90, W 74) (G 71, OF 75, P 90, S 77, V 81, W 63)
> 
> 
> 
> I always envy the guys who easily score 90 in speaking without a hitch. Not everyone can do it. You got the gift buddy. As far as losing hope is concerned, it's fine. You will get over it. I have done it many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 9 PTE test fees, 8 return tickets, 8 visa fees, 24 days of hotel rent and 1.5 years to crack this test as everytime i flew to another country to write this test. I say it's just the beginning brother. The journey might be tough but the destination is worth it.
> Keep doing your best. As one of the form member rightly said, "I haven't seen anyone lose, until he gives up."
> Cheers!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233513 Production Engineer
> 
> 20/Jan/2017 IELTS#01: L:7.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> 07/Jul/2017 EA +ve Outcome
> 
> 20/Mar/2018 IELTS#02: L:8.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7
> 
> PTE: 1 --> 9 (9/8/17 --> 28/1/19)
> L: 82,75,71,74,78,77,81,77,87
> R: 75,78,82,82,90,89,85,86,90
> S: 63,60,60,74,77,68,76,82,90
> W: 83,83,83,82,81,86,84,80,84
> 
> Age=30, Edu=15, Exp=10, Eng=20, Total=75 Points
> EOI (189): Not Yet
Click to expand...

Woahh...your hardwork finally paid off. Congrats for the score. Your response gave me some confidence 🙂


----------



## nikhileshp

*PTE - Target achieved & my experience*

I had taken my PTE yesterday on 8-Feb-2019 at Box Hill, Victoria. 

This was my first attempt and though I had prepared over past 6 months, I was bit nervous. I had planned to take mock tests last weekend; however change in work location I could not even take a single mock test and attempted the full test directly at Pearson center. 

Taking the test first time with high background sound, I took some pauses and was distracted in speaking section. I could not conclude some DI and Re-tell lecture. Was bit disturbed but then tried to focus and completed my exam. I was bit upset that may be taking a mock test would have helped me do better and was not very excited about getting the score. 

However on receiving the score, I was pleasantly surprised:

Overall: 88
L-85
R-88
S-90
W-85

Enabling Skills
Grammar-77
Oral Fluency-90
Pronunciation-67 
Spelling-65
Vocabulary-90
Written Discourse-90

I have read the forum post and applied tips and suggestions from multiple members. 

I would like to thank everyone who helped me achieve my desired score.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Some people are claiming of achieving 80+ in listening with below SST template. Is it true? Did anyone of you get 79+ in listening with this template. I couldn't score 75+ in listening in my 6 attempts and I need to know whether it works or not.


The talk delineates a pessimistic approach towards________________________. It is by observing the aforementioned trend that the academics have not only realised its gravity, but also gauged the magnitude of its repercussions
when it comes to today’s ever-changing lifestyle. Hence, the impact of this observation on the vital aspects of ________________________ is far-reaching indeed.


----------



## shubra

farrukh.rashid said:


> Some people are claiming of achieving 80+ in listening with below SST template. Is it true? Did anyone of you get 79+ in listening with this template. I couldn't score 75+ in listening in my 6 attempts and I need to know whether it works or not.
> 
> 
> The talk delineates a pessimistic approach towards________________________. It is by observing the aforementioned trend that the academics have not only realised its gravity, but also gauged the magnitude of its repercussions
> when it comes to today’s ever-changing lifestyle. Hence, the impact of this observation on the vital aspects of ________________________ is far-reaching indeed.


Please don't do this. I don't know about people who are claiming to get 75+ but this template is not at all flexible. The lectures are on different topics, how can one use above mentioned template for all? Follow E2 language template and fill the remaining things which you hear. Concentrate on sections which have higher marks weight age like WFDs and manage your time. In my first attempt,I had two minutes remaining on the clock after the last question in listening section and was able to score 85.


----------



## hoandang

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts.
> I am unable to score 79+. I am losing hope now.
> Can any expert advise me, what should I do to score 79+ in each section
> 
> 1. (71) (L 61, R 77, S 90, W 62) (G 67, OF 90, P 90, S 69, V 58, W 55)
> 2. (77) (L 75, R 80, S 90, W 74) (G 89, OF 87, P 90, S 48, V 75, W 59)
> 3. (76) (L 68, R 80, S 90, W 67) (G 71, OF 90, P 90, S 50, V 74, W 90)
> 4. (77) (L 72, R 78, S 90, W 76) (G 89, OF 90, P 90, S 76, V 81, W 78)
> 5. (77) (L 83, R 69, S 90, W 74) (G 71, OF 75, P 90, S 77, V 81, W 63)


Your Listening score jumped quite a bit in the last attempt. Can you share me your strategies ? What did you do differently from other previous attempts? Did you note phrases or keywords in Retell Lecture?


----------



## Snoob

I have problems in fill in the blank (R, R&W) and Reorder Paragraph. I did train through the available materials from youtube. In some questions, I got everything correct but majority of questions are upside down (i.e get 2 or 3 wrong and sometimes all wrong). I don't see much improvement after one week continuous training the questions. Can you guys please advise on this?


----------



## vinay_1187

Today, I really feel happy to share the news that I am finally made it and scored 87 in my 7th attempt of PTE.

Success Mantra: Learn from your failures and take every learning as an ingredient of your success. Never repeat the same mistakes.

What is PTE: It comprised of only 20 question types, and we just need to challenge ourselves as we are not competing with each other in this exam.

How to Crack: Understand each and every item type and precisely how it is scored by the machine. For example, when we have to write an essay we should not behave like a Shakespeare of English, just write correct grammatical structure around the topic, and we can make it.

My Journey: I started in Oct-2017 and failed consecutively 6 times in 1 or other section.

23-Oct-17 (Failed.........) Scored: 68
30-Mar-18 (Failed.........) Scored: 67
15-Jun-18 (Failed.........) Scored: 79 , had 78 in R\W
05-Jul-18 (Failed..........) Scored: 79 , had 73 in R\w
08-Nov-18 (Failed.........) Scored: 73 
08-Dec-18 (Failed.........) Scored: 79 . had 72,65 in L\R
07-Jan-19 (Cracked........) Scored: 87

Read this post for many encouraging and motivational stories that keep me going and finally kissed the success.

My Hardship : 

Read Newspapers, magazines, BBC application in my phone, Listen to TED talks, have word meaning charts in my Bedroom.

While Travelling to office use time for Listening to Australian Radio https://radioau.net/ all radio channels are accessible over the internet.
Speak to my 1.5 Year son in English to practice speaking, and now he is 2.5 

Summary: Never Give up, if get failed just brainstorm what you lacked and focus on that items and track your progress for the same before you retake the exam.


----------



## romio2020

Congratulations on this remarkable achievement


----------



## Subhash Bohra

The third time, not a charm !! (yet)

Took PTE third time yesterday, got Score today.

*Listening : 78*
Reading : 85
Speaking : 90 
*Writing : 75*

Surprising My enabaling skills also improved.

Grammar : 84
Oral Fluency : 90
Pronunciation : 90
*Spelling : 43*
Vocabulary : 90 
*Written Discourse : 57 *

Listening I feel just missed by one number might have missed one question or part of the question. Writing I need to work. I need help with that, please help me.

I tried writing an essay with a structure explained by e2language however feel I need to work on that more as well as Summarise written text as well.

I am surprised, why Written discourse is that low ?? any idea anybody can help? how to improve written discourse.


----------



## venkatesh581

Subhash Bohra said:


> The third time, not a charm !! (yet)
> 
> Took PTE third time yesterday, got Score today.
> 
> *Listening : 78*
> Reading : 85
> Speaking : 90
> *Writing : 75*
> 
> Surprising My enabaling skills also improved.
> 
> Grammar : 84
> Oral Fluency : 90
> Pronunciation : 90
> *Spelling : 43*
> Vocabulary : 90
> *Written Discourse : 57 *
> 
> Listening I feel just missed by one number might have missed one question or part of the question. Writing I need to work. I need help with that, please help me.
> 
> I tried writing an essay with a structure explained by e2language however feel I need to work on that more as well as Summarise written text as well.
> 
> I am surprised, why Written discourse is that low ?? any idea anybody can help? how to improve written discourse.


You are almost there buddy. Just need to work little hard


----------



## romio2020

venkatesh581 said:


> You are almost there buddy. Just need to work little hard


I think the *Written Discourse* was impacted because you may be wrote off topic or you had not given enough examples that convey or elaborate the meaning.

Wish you all the best ...


----------



## Vijblr

Subhash Bohra said:


> The third time, not a charm !! (yet)
> 
> Took PTE third time yesterday, got Score today.
> 
> *Listening : 78*
> Reading : 85
> Speaking : 90
> *Writing : 75*
> 
> Surprising My enabaling skills also improved.
> 
> Grammar : 84
> Oral Fluency : 90
> Pronunciation : 90
> *Spelling : 43*
> Vocabulary : 90
> *Written Discourse : 57 *
> 
> Listening I feel just missed by one number might have missed one question or part of the question. Writing I need to work. I need help with that, please help me.
> 
> I tried writing an essay with a structure explained by e2language however feel I need to work on that more as well as Summarise written text as well.
> 
> I am surprised, why Written discourse is that low ?? any idea anybody can help? how to improve written discourse.



use this link to have structure, i used this in all and my written disclosure was 90 or close to 90 in all my attempts.
IELTS Writing Task 2: Tips, Lessons & Models


----------



## AH88

hoandang said:


> Your Listening score jumped quite a bit in the last attempt. Can you share me your strategies ? What did you do differently from other previous attempts? Did you note phrases or keywords in Retell Lecture?


Followed E2 language structure.


----------



## aussiedesi

Re-order para doesn't contain much weightage when comes to the score. Dont have to worry on that . Focus on the remaining but continue to practice sample questions from online sources.


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

*PTE 79+ Tips*

Hi,

Today i got my result(2nd attempt) and i was really shocked to see it.
I was not expecting such a disaster, anyways it's hard to get over it but i'll do it and move on. 
Can you all please let me know in which questions type i might have went wrong. Also please suggest me in which areas should i focus now and what will be my next move to conquer those areas.

I have attached my both score cards.

Thanks


----------



## JK684

Subhash Bohra said:


> The third time, not a charm !! (yet)
> 
> Took PTE third time yesterday, got Score today.
> 
> *Listening : 78*
> Reading : 85
> Speaking : 90
> *Writing : 75*
> 
> Surprising My enabaling skills also improved.
> 
> Grammar : 84
> Oral Fluency : 90
> Pronunciation : 90
> *Spelling : 43*
> Vocabulary : 90
> *Written Discourse : 57 *
> 
> Listening I feel just missed by one number might have missed one question or part of the question. Writing I need to work. I need help with that, please help me.
> 
> I tried writing an essay with a structure explained by e2language however feel I need to work on that more as well as Summarise written text as well.
> 
> I am surprised, why Written discourse is that low ?? any idea anybody can help? how to improve written discourse.


buddy, follow the essay tips in the below blog.

PTE Essay Tips - https://dylanaung.blogspot.com.au/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html

^^ the above blog helped me to score 90/90 for Writing section


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Snoob said:


> I have problems in fill in the blank (R, R&W) and Reorder Paragraph. I did train through the available materials from youtube. In some questions, I got everything correct but majority of questions are upside down (i.e get 2 or 3 wrong and sometimes all wrong). I don't see much improvement after one week continuous training the questions. Can you guys please advise on this?


You should study some tips from E2 language in terms of understanding each type of questions and getting the effective technique which will help you to improve your points.

Personally, I prefer IELTS which is more realistic for accessing English level. However, many people said that PTE is easier to break than IELTS.


----------



## Anyad

sawtinnmaung said:


> Personally, I prefer IELTS which is more realistic for accessing English level. However, many people said that PTE is easier to break than IELTS.


I respectfully disagree, here is my IELTS experience from another thread:



Anyad said:


> IELTS is a joke, and we are the punch line. I went three years ago, unprepared just to sort of test the waters. I got 9/9/9/7.5 (writing was 7.5)... I goofed off in writing I poked fun at how dumb politicians are etc. I was pretty confident I'll get a good score (Didn't even know how much I needed to be honest).
> 
> So I got 7.5 Fast forward to this summer where I am taking it for real for my visa. I prepare with a British Council teacher who is/was an English literature professor in Cambridge. We do some tests some sessions after the first essay I write him he tells me that this is the absolute top he expects at Cambridge from anyone looking to get the best grades etc.
> 
> I go into to IELTS well prepared, having watched videos etc etc. 9/9/9/7.5
> 
> I file a serious complaint I get a call from the head of my country's British Council... I tell her the story, she says that there isn't anything she can do, the systems and marking is all closed etc. We have a very good conversation but she suggests that I should go and take PTE-A because of how **** IELTS truly is.
> 
> I buy PTE Platinum package, do the mock tests, travel to another country to take the exam. first try
> 90/90/90/90
> 
> IELTS is godaweful. Never again.


----------



## Realy85

Didnt get the desired result for the first time
Listening 74
Reading 69
Speaking 90
Writing 76.
Please assist me to get the desired score of 79 each


----------



## vinay_1187

M2AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got my result(2nd attempt) and i was really shocked to see it.
> I was not expecting such a disaster, anyways it's hard to get over it but i'll do it and move on.
> Can you all please let me know in which questions type i might have went wrong. Also please suggest me in which areas should i focus now and what will be my next move to conquer those areas.
> 
> I have attached my both score cards.
> 
> Thanks


Potentially you messed up with your Reading and Writting Fillin the blanks and write from Dictation as it impacts Writing. As I can see Grammar, Spelling, vocab and written discource all are well score so you should not miss at least the writing. 

Moreover, Are you following some fixed templates which can be a big culprit too?


----------



## Realy85

My first pte attempt gave me following scores
Listening 74
Reading 69
Writing 76
Speaking 90
Enabling skills
Oral fluency 90
Pronounciation 69
Grammar 68
Vocabulary 71
Written discourse 69
Spelling 90
Overall 74
Please experts guide me as i need 79 each and should i fill exam now to appear within ten days or wait for some more time.


----------



## Realy85

thapa.aashik said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first pte attempt gave me following scores
> Listening 74
> Reading 69
> Writing 76
> Speaking 90
> Enabling skills
> Oral fluency 90
> Pronounciation 69
> Grammar 68
> Vocabulary 71
> Written discourse 69
> Spelling 90
> Overall 74
> Please experts guide me as i need 79 each and should i fill exam now to appear within ten days or wait for some more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know how much will there be the variation on your marks only with a single attempt. I would suggest you to buy 'Platinum Scored Test' with three sets of scored test, by which you will understand your actual position. Your marks seems good, work a lot for listening and writing, you will definitely get your desired score.
> 
> For tips and practice questions, visit following page:
> https://practicepteacademic.blogspot.com/search?q=fill+in+the+blanks
Click to expand...

Thanx desr and please tell me where to buy platinum mock test


----------



## thapa.aashik

Realy85 said:


> Thanx desr and please tell me where to buy platinum mock test


You can buy Mock Test from the link below: 

https://www.ptepractice.com/?_ga=2....74.373547121.1550104241-1748802262.1547674590


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA

vinay_1187 said:


> Potentially you messed up with your Reading and Writting Fillin the blanks and write from Dictation as it impacts Writing. As I can see Grammar, Spelling, vocab and written discource all are well score so you should not miss at least the writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, Are you following some fixed templates which can be a big culprit too?


For Essay I'm not following any template, maybe it wasn't enough content relevant.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem

Just read lots of books of your taste. And read it Aloud and try to focus on what is being said. Only Concentration is required. Keep working hard.


----------



## Noopursingla

For PTE,just follow the videos of Jay of E2language.com.i got below score today in first attempt.
Listening-87
Reading-83
Speaking-90
Writing-82

Overall score of 88


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

Noopursingla said:


> For PTE,just follow the videos of Jay of E2language.com.i got below score today in first attempt.
> 
> Listening-87
> 
> Reading-83
> 
> Speaking-90
> 
> Writing-82
> 
> 
> 
> Overall score of 88


Congrats. I was under the impression that the overall score is the sum of all 4 sections divided by 4. Which will be 86(85.5)

Something else also contributes?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mujtaba.Saleem

Goodluck for the 65 points. It's Basically 7 in IELTS. Reading section in IELTS is hard to crack. But in PTE its all about the timing. Just Focus on the para and you will succeed. Just practice Hard...


----------



## pdh1278

*Finally cracked!!!*

I was finally managed to crack the PTE in my 3rd attempt with straight 90!

Here is my different attempt links: https://imgur.com/a/4JxSAvV

I would say the golden piece of advice is to follow the comments in this forum. Many people have cracked this and their journey and experience are valuable and cannot be found on any other website. 

All the best and thank you Expat forum members


----------



## ramona11

Hi all, 
I wonder if some of you who got 90 in PTE , did you feel like you managed to answer all of them correctly or did you guys feels like missed some questions. Like you made some mistakes but get 90 anyway?


----------



## pdh1278

ramona11 said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if some of you who got 90 in PTE , did you feel like you managed to answer all of them correctly or did you guys feels like missed some questions. Like you made some mistakes but get 90 anyway?


That's correct. I think I missed a few in read sentence. Even in Describe image I think I messed up the conclusion but kept taking in rythm.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01

ramona11 said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if some of you who got 90 in PTE , did you feel like you managed to answer all of them correctly or did you guys feels like missed some questions. Like you made some mistakes but get 90 anyway?



There is no single correct answer. For example, a 'describe image' can be answered in multiple ways and all those ways may get highest marks. So, IMO, if you do what is expected by PTE, you'll get highest marks, though your answer was not as per your own expectations.


----------



## aydenteoh

Found a way to crack PTE after 3 attempts, got some useful tips in speaking (fixed lines), writing structures and a lot of memorizing. Here are my scores.

https://imgur.com/a/32nPlVI


----------



## ozzzy

I definitely had some mistakes... even in read alout... just go ahead and dont panic


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

I am planning to write PTE after an year. Want to know if any changes are their or if anyone got New essay list, Please let me know.

Regards
Vinay


----------



## wallflower11

ramona11 said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if some of you who got 90 in PTE , did you feel like you managed to answer all of them correctly or did you guys feels like missed some questions. Like you made some mistakes but get 90 anyway?


I didn't get 90 but after the test, I really thought I was gonna fail, so was sort of thinking when to retake the exam. I was shocked to see that I got 82 as my overall score.


----------



## nikhileshp

wallflower11 said:


> I didn't get 90 but after the test, I really thought I was gonna fail, so was sort of thinking when to retake the exam. I was shocked to see that I got 82 as my overall score.


Same experience. I though I did bad in speaking and was not definitely not going to score 79+ in speaking. However I was surprised with overall score of 88 and 90 in speaking. 

PS: My introduction was not planned so I had lot of hesitation in the introduction. I did have some pauses and rushed on for some DI and RL, but I think these were not as bad as my introduction. May be that is the reason for scoring 90?


----------



## Neela

aydenteoh said:


> Found a way to crack PTE after 3 attempts, got some useful tips in speaking (fixed lines), writing structures and a lot of memorizing. Here are my scores.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/32nPlVI


Hi, 
can you please help by sharing the templates. 

thanks


----------



## bdair

*Congratulations*



pdh1278 said:


> I was finally managed to crack the PTE in my 3rd attempt with straight 90!
> 
> Here is my different attempt links: https://imgur.com/a/4JxSAvV
> 
> I would say the golden piece of advice is to follow the comments in this forum. Many people have cracked this and their journey and experience are valuable and cannot be found on any other website.
> 
> All the best and thank you Expat forum members


can you please share your lessons learned?


----------



## pdh1278

bdair said:


> can you please share your lessons learned?


Here are few:
1. Mock Test: I have couple of mock test from ptetutorials.com. These helped me manage my time and I got and understand if where I lose my marks. Though there evaluation is okay but practice for mock test helps to prepare for exam better.

2. Evaluate weak areas: I think my writing was not that great. I religiously followed E2 language templates which help me to improve my writing. I even signed up for evaluation of my writing so that I could understand where I'm making mistakes and how to improve them.

3. Forum: This forum helped me immensely to understand the mistakes done by others and their valuable advice. I also didn't ask script which helps me download all commands from this forum into a single file. Thereafter it is much easier to search for specific topic materials and even advice from a single file.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemarine

Cleared PTE. Here are my score details.

L: 90 R: 86 S:90 W:86 
G: 69 F: 90 P:78 S:89 V:70 W:90


----------



## ArGo

spacemarine said:


> Cleared PTE. Here are my score details.
> 
> L: 90 R: 86 S:90 W:86
> G: 69 F: 90 P:78 S:89 V:70 W:90


Congrats.. leave your tips and the key strategies you used to achieve 79+.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

I followed e2language. Applied the methods and tricks recommended by them and I got good result. I would suggest you to do the same.

(If you are looking for specific input, you must ask specific question)



ArGo said:


> Congrats.. leave your tips and the key strategies you used to achieve 79+.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

All the best for your upcoming PTE exam.

As far as essay list is considered, I would say don't bother about it. If you know the method to write a good essay, you'll do fine with any given topic.



vinayge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to write PTE after an year. Want to know if any changes are their or if anyone got New essay list, Please let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Vinay


----------



## pbzie_0914

Hi guys ill be taking my 4th pte to get a higher score.. do you have some advice as mu speaking is always ranging from 66-69..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemarine

ArGo said:


> Congrats.. leave your tips and the key strategies you used to achieve 79+.


I paid more attention to the top scoring questions and rushed through the MCSA/MCMA/a few other questions of Listening/Reading as they are low scoring etc. There is a chart somewhere in this thread that details the appox. marks of each question.

In my first attempt , I did not manage my time well and so ended up not attempting the last 2 sections. This time , I paid attention to time.

Check videos in youtube which talk about how much time you need to spend in Listening , Reading. They helped.

I took a paid membership of E2 language and other than their materials I did not try any.They were sufficient.


----------



## ArGo

spacemarine said:


> I paid more attention to the top scoring questions and rushed through the MCSA/MCMA/a few other questions of Listening/Reading as they are low scoring etc. There is a chart somewhere in this thread that details the appox. marks of each question.
> 
> 
> 
> In my first attempt , I did not manage my time well and so ended up not attempting the last 2 sections. This time , I paid attention to time.
> 
> 
> 
> Check videos in youtube which talk about how much time you need to spend in Listening , Reading. They helped.
> 
> 
> 
> I took a paid membership of E2 language and other than their materials I did not try any.They were sufficient.


Great. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## stark112

Hi Members,

By gods grace, I clear PTE in second attempt. My score was as below:


L - 71, 81
R - 90, 90
S - 88, 90
W - 83, 79

It was a big relief. I wasted lot of time on IELTS. I will never recommend it to anyone who is looking to migrate to Australia.

Cheers
Stark


----------



## Didokev

Hi everyone,

I am getting low scores in my pronunciation and oral fluency. Please, I will appreciate advice on how fast and loud I need to speak during exams. Thank you.

Cheers
Dido


----------



## atulgupta225

I my previous PTE exam I got good score in speaking, but now in my last attempt the score was 73 in speaking and reading it was 63.
I tested my mic and it seems to be working fine. Not sure why i got such a low score and this affected my reading score as well.
Could you please suggest how to avoid such issue so that i can achieve 79+ in all sections

PTE Score of my last 2 attempts 

L 79 - 78
R 74 - 63
S 83 - 72
W 87 - 83


----------



## SG

stark112 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> By gods grace, I clear PTE in second attempt. My score was as below:
> 
> 
> L - 71, 81
> R - 90, 90
> S - 88, 90
> W - 83, 79
> 
> It was a big relief. I wasted lot of time on IELTS. I will never recommend it to anyone who is looking to migrate to Australia.
> 
> Cheers
> Stark


Congratulations Stark and Good Luck!


----------



## am0gh

atulgupta225 said:


> I my previous PTE exam I got good score in speaking, but now in my last attempt the score was 73 in speaking and reading it was 63.
> I tested my mic and it seems to be working fine. Not sure why i got such a low score and this affected my reading score as well.
> Could you please suggest how to avoid such issue so that i can achieve 79+ in all sections
> 
> PTE Score of my last 2 attempts
> 
> L 79 - 78
> R 74 - 63
> S 83 - 72
> W 87 - 83


While I can't recommend what will work for you, I can certainly share my experience. When you speak make sure:
1) You speak clearly
2) If you make a mistake, don't repeat yourself continue speaking & concentrate on getting the remaining part correct
3) Lastly, speak in your natural conversational style - don't try to enunciate or speak in ways that don't come naturally to you. 

For reading, unfortunately there is no work around, I would recommend a lot of practice. Experiment with different material - magazines, articles, blog posts.etc. You will be able to crack it.

There is a lot of practice material out there that will help you prepare.

Good luck!


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Did anyone of you give the test recently at JNS Testing Center in Dubai?

I need to ask some infromation.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

farrukh.rashid said:


> Did anyone of you give the test recently at JNS Testing Center in Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> I need to ask some infromation.


Yep.


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Yep.


How was your experience?

How many seating capacities do they have and is it better than TEPTH?

I'm going to appear next week and need to decide whether should I go with JNS or not.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

farrukh.rashid said:


> How was your experience?
> 
> 
> 
> How many seating capacities do they have and is it better than TEPTH?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to appear next week and need to decide whether should I go with JNS or not.


Seating capacity is 8. I booked the evening slot. We were two candidates. Staff is nice. He set up our seats as far as possible and suggested us not to speak too loud to avoid disturbance. Saturday was full. Evening slots are usually empty.
Their center has been changed from near Mall of Emirates to near Business Bay.
Hope it helps.


----------



## bdair

pdh1278 said:


> here are few:
> 1. Mock test: I have couple of mock test from ptetutorials.com. These helped me manage my time and i got and understand if where i lose my marks. Though there evaluation is okay but practice for mock test helps to prepare for exam better.
> 
> 2. Evaluate weak areas: I think my writing was not that great. I religiously followed e2 language templates which help me to improve my writing. I even signed up for evaluation of my writing so that i could understand where i'm making mistakes and how to improve them.
> 
> 3. Forum: This forum helped me immensely to understand the mistakes done by others and their valuable advice. I also didn't ask script which helps me download all commands from this forum into a single file. Thereafter it is much easier to search for specific topic materials and even advice from a single file.
> 
> 
> Sent from my sm-g960u using tapatalk



can you please share the file? I will appreciate that


----------



## Realy85

Aiming for 79 each didn't got success on first attempt. Now preparing and working hard but bit scared that I might lose. Don't know why but still scared to fill the exam.


----------



## vinay_1187

Realy85 said:


> Aiming for 79 each didn't got success on first attempt. Now preparing and working hard but bit scared that I might lose. Don't know why but still scared to fill the exam.


Mate do not be scared. This forum is full of motivators that helped me too in achieving my goal and then I kissed the success in my 7th attempt. Believe me, it is a roller coaster.


----------



## acreddy

Hi Guys,

Finally, I made it in my 6th attempt!

Attempt #1: Overall 76 - L75 R76 S83 W78
Attempt #2: Overall 80 - L75 R82 S87 W82 
Attempt #3: Overall 80 - L81 R77 S90 W74
Attempt #4: Overall 84 - L89 R76 S86 W88
Attempt #5: Overall 85 - L81 R85 S90 W73
Attempt #6: Overall 88 - L89 R85 S90 W83 

*My preparation: * 
1. E2Language YouTube videos to understand methods/structures/scoring for all 20 different question types.
2. Practice *ALL* questions from *ptestudy.net *

In my opinion, these 2 are ENOUGH. (Don't waste your time referring irrelevant material on other YouYube channels)

*Last, but not the least:*
Watch this on YouTube: (I couldn't add the YouTube link here, but you can search it with the below title)
If you can't run then walk - Martin Luther

Thanks,
Acreddy


----------



## Marcus_1104

Hey guys, some of you requested for the latest repeated questions that were similar to the one that I have shared a while back, I've got both of the repeated questions from both AIL and Fei Fan.

But unfortunately, this might be the last time I'm able to share this with you guys as I have moved past this stage and it's awkward to keep requesting the latest edition from them, so please have it while you can, check the link below for the February edition from both institution:

Fei Fan:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aduV0HZXs6nMG0K8Rwvj5i8JLS7KGEn-

AIL:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R975svD8505_HwgkRlPS8CK9sllumRnf

In any case if you guys still wish to get the latest edition from them, check out the reply i posted earlier about how to add them in WeChat and again, they are in Chinese but fraid not, they will still be able to understand English as this is what they are strong at 

Link:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2698.html#post14767930

Good luck everyone and hope everyone of you will be able to nail this soonest!


----------



## babu91

Hi Acreddy,

Congrats mate. I have checked the ptestudy.net website and I found only questions. Where would I get the correct answers for those questions?

Regards,
Babau


----------



## sg19

Hey anyone giving PTE at Abu Dhabi Centre please share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acreddy

babu91 said:


> Hi Acreddy,
> 
> Congrats mate. I have checked the ptestudy.net website and I found only questions. Where would I get the correct answers for those questions?
> 
> Regards,
> Babau


Hi Babu,

Hit the STOP button, then check the answer.

Regards,
Chinnapa Reddy Allam


----------



## babu91

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. How much you have paid to get that package.

Regards,Babu




acreddy said:


> Hi Babu,
> 
> Hit the STOP button, then check the answer.
> 
> Regards,
> Chinnapa Reddy Allam


----------



## acreddy

babu91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. How much you have paid to get that package.
> 
> Regards,Babu


Hi Babu,

I paid subscription: INR 2395.00 (Including tax).

Regards,
Chinnapa Reddy Allam


----------



## NannuJose

Hi. Does anyone taken the PTE exam in Qatar??


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi Chenappa,

I took exam yesterday and got the below score. I am lacking in reading reorder paragraphs and fib's . Do that package from ptestudy makes us to score desire 79 in reading? Do their questions come in the real exam. Please confirm or else If you got a package purchased, can I use it from you? Let me know your idea on it which works for both.

L R S W 3rd attempt( Feb 28'2019)
85 76 90 88

Thanks


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi All,

I am writing a first letter on this forum to get help in reading module especially re-order paragraphs. Please find my scores as below. I am 100% sure that I screwed on Reorder paragraphs and little on MCQ's which I am lacking since the very first attempt. Can someone please provide me help on reading module with some tips or material or sources to I mitigate this and reach 79+. Please HELP me.

L R S W 3rd attempt( Feb 28'2019)
85 76 90 88
L R S W 2nd attempt (Oct'2018)
69 76 77 70
L R S W 1st attept (May'2018)
71 76 76 67

Thanks


----------



## acreddy

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi Chenappa,
> 
> I took exam yesterday and got the below score. I am lacking in reading reorder paragraphs and fib's. Do that package from ptestudy makes us to score desire 79 in reading? Do their questions come in the real exam. Please confirm or else If you got a package purchased, can I use it from you? Let me know your idea on it which works for both.
> 
> L R S W 3rd attempt( Feb 28'2019)
> 85 76 90 88
> 
> Thanks


Hi Shekhar,

E-mail me on <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Regards,
Acreddy


----------



## shekhar_babu

acreddy said:


> Hi Shekhar,
> 
> E-mail me on <*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
> *
> Regards,
> Acreddy




------ 
I have a problem with seeing your email. In another way you can mail me at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## am0gh

*Try youtube*

There are a lot of videos on Youtube that will help with strategies for various sections.



shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing a first letter on this forum to get help in reading module especially re-order paragraphs. Please find my scores as below. I am 100% sure that I screwed on Reorder paragraphs and little on MCQ's which I am lacking since the very first attempt. Can someone please provide me help on reading module with some tips or material or sources to I mitigate this and reach 79+. Please HELP me.
> 
> L R S W 3rd attempt( Feb 28'2019)
> 85 76 90 88
> L R S W 2nd attempt (Oct'2018)
> 69 76 77 70
> L R S W 1st attept (May'2018)
> 71 76 76 67
> 
> Thanks


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Check e2language channel on youtube. They have lots of videos on reading. Follow the methods they teach. They are really good.




shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing a first letter on this forum to get help in reading module especially re-order paragraphs. Please find my scores as below. I am 100% sure that I screwed on Reorder paragraphs and little on MCQ's which I am lacking since the very first attempt. Can someone please provide me help on reading module with some tips or material or sources to I mitigate this and reach 79+. Please HELP me.
> 
> L R S W 3rd attempt( Feb 28'2019)
> 85 76 90 88
> L R S W 2nd attempt (Oct'2018)
> 69 76 77 70
> L R S W 1st attept (May'2018)
> 71 76 76 67
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing a first letter on this forum to get help in reading module especially re-order paragraphs. Please find my scores as below. I am 100% sure that I screwed on Reorder paragraphs and little on MCQ's which I am lacking since the very first attempt. Can someone please provide me help on reading module with some tips or material or sources to I mitigate this and reach 79+. Please HELP me.
> 
> L R S W 3rd attempt( Feb 28'2019)
> 85 76 90 88
> L R S W 2nd attempt (Oct'2018)
> 69 76 77 70
> L R S W 1st attept (May'2018)
> 71 76 76 67
> 
> Thanks


When I was doing the PTE exam. I purchased this material drive and practiced. Luckily the both Re orders from there


----------



## k2rulz

Reading section starts as early as "Read Aloud" which is bundled in speaking section, however you get merit for both. May I ask how well you doing there? Re-order paragraphs are definitely important but my strategy was to find the introduction and conclusion sentences. The other sentences fit automatically in between. Another significant contributor to reading section is Fill in the blanks (both Read and Read and write), I was very casual about them in the beginning but practiced very hard from "PTE Tutorial" app for these only. The reason is it's free and has about 300 questions for reading section that too accessible from mobile, so defo worth a shot.

MCQs are simple to crack, pay attention to single answers as they get u 1 point for every correct answer. In multiple answer, chose the one that's most obvious but definitely ignore the other options if you are unsure that it's correct. I would rather walk with one point rather than a zero.

Try these above and u will crack for sure. All the very best!

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

I had caught cold and cough last week. But still have little cough in my throat.

Is it advisable to take PTE in this situation?
Will the cough will effect pronounciation?
Has anyone experience such things before?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Rusiru91 said:


> When I was doing the PTE exam. I purchased this material drive and practiced. Luckily the both Re orders from there


Which drive are you talking about.
Also anyone has tried mock scored test from websites like 
Ptemocktest.com

Ptegurus.com

Ptetutorial.com



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

I just purchased platinum kit for mock tests before I could fill for an exam. So will give my results as soon as possible and update you all. Hopefully it works well.


----------



## shekhar_babu

Rusiru91 said:


> When I was doing the PTE exam. I purchased this material drive and practiced. Luckily the both Re orders from there



Hi,

Which material drive you are talking about? Can you please help me with that mate.


----------



## shekhar_babu

k.amarjeet01 said:


> Check e2language channel on youtube. They have lots of videos on reading. Follow the methods they teach. They are really good.


Thank you Amarjeet!


----------



## shekhar_babu

k2rulz said:


> Reading section starts as early as "Read Aloud" which is bundled in speaking section, however you get merit for both. May I ask how well you doing there? Re-order paragraphs are definitely important but my strategy was to find the introduction and conclusion sentences. The other sentences fit automatically in between. Another significant contributor to reading section is Fill in the blanks (both Read and Read and write), I was very casual about them in the beginning but practiced very hard from "PTE Tutorial" app for these only. The reason is it's free and has about 300 questions for reading section that too accessible from mobile, so defo worth a shot.
> 
> MCQs are simple to crack, pay attention to single answers as they get u 1 point for every correct answer. In multiple answer, chose the one that's most obvious but definitely ignore the other options if you are unsure that it's correct. I would rather walk with one point rather than a zero.
> 
> Try these above and u will crack for sure. All the very best!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## rjadhav163

swadiarujuta said:


> I had caught cold and cough last week. But still have little cough in my throat.
> 
> Is it advisable to take PTE in this situation?
> Will the cough will effect pronounciation?
> Has anyone experience such things before?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would suggest that you record your voice online and listen to it. If you think that your pronounciation without cough and with cough are very different then postpone the test. Or make a friend or relative listen to your recording. If they understand it well enough then you can proceed with the test.
Also make sure that you dont cough a lot while speaking. Coughing once or twice is ok but not frequently.


----------



## swadiarujuta

Realy85 said:


> I just purchased platinum kit for mock tests before I could fill for an exam. So will give my results as soon as possible and update you all. Hopefully it works well.


Did you get scores

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NishaNene

Guys, 
I am not getting required score in all the sections of PTE exam as always below 65, whereas i have 7 all in IELTs but my requirement is to get superior english score. Can someone please guide me how to score 79+


----------



## rjadhav163

NishaNene said:


> Guys,
> I am not getting required score in all the sections of PTE exam as always below 65, whereas i have 7 all in IELTs but my requirement is to get superior english score. Can someone please guide me how to score 79+


YouTube - Plenty of learning material and tips and tricks on youtube. And ofcourse practice practice practice!


----------



## Realy85

Not yet as I didn't go for scored test. I am practicing with the material they have provided. So will attempt first test tomorrow


----------



## swadiarujuta

Does does is to one coaching really helps?
Has anyone enrolled anywhere?
Please share our experiences

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,

I personally recommend e2language bronze package for $139. They offer a lot of practice materials, live classes and face to face tutorials for this price. They also correct your essays and your speaking. They helped me a lot to get 79+ after I failed in IELTS with overall 6.5
You can read my story which I wrote in this group back in February 2018.
Good luck!


----------



## swadiarujuta

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I personally recommend e2language bronze package for $139. They offer a lot of practice materials, live classes and face to face tutorials for this price. They also correct your essays and your speaking. They helped me a lot to get 79+ after I failed in IELTS with overall 6.5
> 
> You can read my story which I wrote in this group back in February 2018.
> 
> Good luck!


I already took silver package from e2language.
Both here in UAE Skype and zoom are banned so could not available live classes or face to face tutorial nor post test consultation.

Their assemment on my writing and speaking is more than 80 but still in real PTE I am not able to 79+.

Trying to request them to compensate my face to face training / consultation with extra evaluation for reading and speaking. Still still no response since more than 10days.





Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

Realy85 said:


> Not yet as I didn't go for scored test. I am practicing with the material they have provided. So will attempt first test tomorrow


Ok do share your experiences.
You are using the material from ptemocktest.com?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurca88

Hi everybody,

Are these sentences correct as a single sentence in summarize written text section?

''There is no standard international index in order measure standard of living of a country where national income figures are used for this purpose but these figures are very open to misleading because of that there is not a common unit of measurement and the measurement should be performed in the dollar.''

'Although people think as photographic images are real reflections of reality and nostalgic moment images are as an exact reflection of a person's life, news photos are not exactly reflected the moment it's taken because presented event probably ended on somewhere which should provoke an emotional response.''


----------



## kurca88

kurca88 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Are these sentences correct as a single sentence in summarize written text section?
> 
> ''There is no standard international index in order measure standard of living of a country where national income figures are used for this purpose but these figures are very open to misleading because of that there is not a common unit of measurement and the measurement should be performed in the dollar.''
> 
> 'Although people think as photographic images are real reflections of reality and nostalgic moment images are as an exact reflection of a person's life, news photos are not exactly reflected the moment it's taken because presented event probably ended on somewhere which should provoke an emotional response.''


And this one: 

''Plagiarism in academic writing is increasing very common among students because of easy access to plenty of material published on the internet and overpressure put on students but identifying plagiarism is getting more difficult due to the advent of the internet.''


----------



## prashantjoseph

Makybe Diva said:


> I am from the UK (Scotland)
> 90 90 90 90 so very happy


hi there how did u pull off perfect scores for pte


----------



## prashantjoseph

yes pls how can i score above 79+ my maild is [email protected]


----------



## prashantjoseph

hi i m looking for a score of 79+pls mail me how to unlock it


----------



## kurca88

prashantjoseph said:


> hi i m looking for a score of 79+pls mail me how to unlock it


1. Watch every single video of e2 language on youtube
2. If you have enough financial conditions, be a member of e2 language or any other practicing web site and practice every day, attend every single online lecture about every section of the exam
3. Practice every day, listen to podcasts, read magazines, newspapers

79+ does not come to you with a formula, you should deserve it with enough practicing.


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

Agreed. Please Navjot Brar videos on retell lecture are excellent.


----------



## SG

Great preparation for a first-timer or multiple-time exam giver. Follow the down three religiously to crack PTE 20:

1. E2Language Youtube videos 
2. Navjot Brar Youtube videos
3. Pearson's Preparation Package: https://www.ptepractice.com/

Good Luck to All.


----------



## Realy85

kurca88 said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Are these sentences correct as a single sentence in summarize written text section?
> 
> ''There is no standard international index in order measure standard of living of a country where national income figures are used for this purpose but these figures are very open to misleading because of that there is not a common unit of measurement and the measurement should be performed in the dollar.''
> 
> 'Although people think as photographic images are real reflections of reality and nostalgic moment images are as an exact reflection of a person's life, news photos are not exactly reflected the moment it's taken because presented event probably ended on somewhere which should provoke an emotional response.''
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:
> 
> ''Plagiarism in academic writing is increasing very common among students because of easy access to plenty of material published on the internet and overpressure put on students but identifying plagiarism is getting more difficult due to the advent of the internet.''
Click to expand...

I think, due to lack of correct punctuation marks these sentences are bit confusing and hard to actually get exact meaning. Rest members can for sure give you right response. But for me they don't give meaningful sense.


----------



## kurca88

Thank you mate. 



Realy85 said:


> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kurca88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Are these sentences correct as a single sentence in summarize written text section?
> 
> ''There is no standard international index in order measure standard of living of a country where national income figures are used for this purpose but these figures are very open to misleading because of that there is not a common unit of measurement and the measurement should be performed in the dollar.''
> 
> 'Although people think as photographic images are real reflections of reality and nostalgic moment images are as an exact reflection of a person's life, news photos are not exactly reflected the moment it's taken because presented event probably ended on somewhere which should provoke an emotional response.''
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:
> 
> ''Plagiarism in academic writing is increasing very common among students because of easy access to plenty of material published on the internet and overpressure put on students but identifying plagiarism is getting more difficult due to the advent of the internet.''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, due to lack of correct punctuation marks these sentences are bit confusing and hard to actually get exact meaning. Rest members can for sure give you right response. But for me they don't give meaningful sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## swadiarujuta

Can anyone tell how many wrong answers would be allowed if you are targeting for 79+ in reading?

Please reply urgently 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01

This is an interesting question. I don't think someone could answer specifically to your question.

I would suggest, don't think about how many wrongs you could afford. Better concentrate on how rights you could do. If, during your test, you feel like you have done something wrong, just forget about it and move on to next question. Make them right.



swadiarujuta said:


> Can anyone tell how many wrong answers would be allowed if you are targeting for 79+ in reading?
> 
> Please reply urgently
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

prashantjoseph said:


> hi i m looking for a score of 79+pls mail me how to unlock it


Hi, Best thing is to concentrate on below sections, 
1. Repeat Sentence
2. Write from Dictation
3. Read & Write Fill in the blanks
4. Read aloud

These sections are the major parts that you need to concentrate on all 4 variants such as Reading, Writing, Speaking and Listening. Because PTE-A has given more weight for those when compare to other sections. But anyway you have to be prepared well for all sections. Best to buy some scored tests and mock tests from a website such as E2 language or PTEtutorials. then study first, do some mock exams, the give one mock test. correct your weak points, give the final scored test before 5 days of your exam.


----------



## ankiran

Sorry for deviating from the discussions, but wanted to know for partners points, should the partner take PTE? if so are there any minimal points needed for them to claim points for them?


----------



## swadiarujuta

ankiran said:


> Sorry for deviating from the discussions, but wanted to know for partners points, should the partner take PTE? if so are there any minimal points needed for them to claim points for them?


For partner points the partner also need English minimum score of 
45+ or something so as to qualify a person
Known to English language

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swadiarujuta

k.amarjeet01 said:


> This is an interesting question. I don't think someone could answer specifically to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest, don't think about how many wrongs you could afford. Better concentrate on how rights you could do. If, during your test, you feel like you have done something wrong, just forget about it and move on to next question. Make them right.


Thank you for your reply.

But I asked this question as I m struggling to get 79+ in reading but when I give my mocks I am wrong say 5-6 points only but still my PTE score card reads 72or 73.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

swadiarujuta said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> But I asked this question as I m struggling to get 79+ in reading but when I give my mocks I am wrong say 5-6 points only but still my PTE score card reads 72or 73....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I think, you should concentrate on the below sections,

1. Repeat Section
2. Write from Dictation
3. Read & Write : Fill in the blank
4. Read aloud.

These are the main sections that matters a lot. But other sections needs to be at some level. But if you are getting 72-73....that means you are not scoring enough on the above sections.


----------



## vattic

Yesterday I gave my 1st attempt in PTE,

I had a sour throat and was not willing to give the exam, but anyway I gave it since it will take more time and cost to postpone the exam.

Started with Spoken, Couple of repeat sentences were missed, then I didn't have the best finish on Describe image and retell lecture. So I was worried about the spoken part. I thought I did well in writing, but my only failure is that i had only less than 1 minute to review the essay. Reading and listening, thought I was ok. But after I got the scores, it is other way round...
L:76, R:75, S: 84, W: 77. 

I wasn't thinking any of that near 79 even though my target was 79+. Anyway now I have the confidence that by practice I can get over 79+....!


----------



## farrukh.rashid

Hi got L/R/S/W: 73/87/78/90 & OF/P:66/78 in my recent attempt and this is the 2nd time I got same marks in listening and writing. Can anyone please guide me that what went wrong and how can I improve as I am planning to appear in 1st week of April and now I am tired of giving attempts again and again.


----------



## k.amarjeet01

Which mock? From official PTE?

You might be doing some minor mistakes in Reading-Fill in the blanks, Reading & Writing- Fill in the blanks, Re-order Paragraphs, Multiple choice..... etc. Silly mistakes which you may not realize. 

It's hard to tell without actually going through the questions and your answers. I would recommend that you follow e2language on youtube. It might help.



swadiarujuta said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> But I asked this question as I m struggling to get 79+ in reading but when I give my mocks I am wrong say 5-6 points only but still my PTE score card reads 72or 73....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didokev

vattic said:


> Yesterday I gave my 1st attempt in PTE,
> 
> I had a sour throat and was not willing to give the exam, but anyway I gave it since it will take more time and cost to postpone the exam.
> 
> Started with Spoken, Couple of repeat sentences were missed, then I didn't have the best finish on Describe image and retell lecture. So I was worried about the spoken part. I thought I did well in writing, but my only failure is that i had only less than 1 minute to review the essay. Reading and listening, thought I was ok. But after I got the scores, it is other way round...
> L:76, R:75, S: 84, W: 77.
> 
> I wasn't thinking any of that near 79 even though my target was 79+. Anyway now I have the confidence that by practice I can get over 79+....!


Hi vattic,

Please could you share with me the make and model of headset used? Thanks 

Dido


----------



## Didokev

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi got L/R/S/W: 73/87/78/90 & OF/P:66/78 in my recent attempt and this is the 2nd time I got same marks in listening and writing. Can anyone please guide me that what went wrong and how can I improve as I am planning to appear in 1st week of April and now I am tired of giving attempts again and again.


Hi farrukh.rashid,

Please, could you share with me the make and model of headset used? Thanks 

Dido


----------



## Subhash Bohra

swadiarujuta said:


> For partner points the partner also need English minimum score of
> 45+ or something so as to qualify a person
> Known to English language
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am not sure with that have to check the immigration website, last time i checked at that time if your partner has completed his/her studies in english medium and you provide a letter than it will be sufficient.


----------



## a.hafeez.m

vattic said:


> I think, you should concentrate on the below sections,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Repeat Section
> 
> 2. Write from Dictation
> 
> 3. Read & Write : Fill in the blank
> 
> 4. Read aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the main sections that matters a lot. But other sections needs to be at some level. But if you are getting 72-73....that means you are not scoring enough on the above sections.


I agree. RS, WFD, RFIB, RWFIB and RA are most important among all and have great weightage contribution to all modules.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m

swadiarujuta said:


> I am getting less score in reading and speaking.
> Can you share your tips.
> In other 2modules I am able to score above 80 but in R/S I m stuck at 72-73 which where am I making mistake I am not able to understand
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sorry for late reply.

Did you clear the exam with desired score?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

ankiran said:


> Sorry for deviating from the discussions, but wanted to know for partners points, should the partner take PTE? if so are there any minimal points needed for them to claim points for them?


Have a look at this link: Scroll down to see "Partner skills"
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table

Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

- was included as an applicant on your visa application
- was under 45 years old
- had competent English
- had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

Competent English - For PTE scores, At least 50 for each of the 4 components.
Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english


----------



## prabu.23287

Hey Guys,

After lots of struggle and lots of effort, I am glad to inform that I have cleared my PTE-A exam today with flying colours. I am planning to submit 2 separate EOI's (189- Points based) & (190) for Victoria state sponsorship. Here is my split-up,

for 189 visa: 

Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE-A: 10 points (R/W/L/S - 86/89/74/66)

Total: 70 points

for 190 visa: 

Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE-A: 10 points (R/W/L/S - 86/89/74/66)

Total: 75 points ===> 70+5 (for state sponsorship)

Occupation: 263111


----------



## SG

prabu.23287 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> After lots of struggle and lots of effort, I am glad to inform that I have cleared my PTE-A exam today with flying colours. I am planning to submit 2 separate EOI's (189- Points based) & (190) for Victoria state sponsorship. Here is my split-up,
> 
> for 189 visa:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> PTE-A: 10 points (R/W/L/S - 86/89/74/66)
> 
> Total: 70 points
> 
> for 190 visa:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> PTE-A: 10 points (R/W/L/S - 86/89/74/66)
> 
> Total: 75 points ===> 70+5 (for state sponsorship)
> 
> Occupation: 263111


Congratulations Prabu


----------



## swadiarujuta

a.hafeez.m said:


> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> Did you clear the exam with desired score?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nope again lacking in speaking and reading

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sekharjchandra19

Hi,

I'm having 10+ years of work experience(Software Engineer) and currently aged 37. I did B.E in computer science. May I know if I stall can try for PR if I get 79+ in PTE? Someone please advice.

Regards
Chandra


----------



## am0gh

It would depend on the overall points you get. PTE and work-ex are only a part of the points system.

Assuming you can claim points for 8+ years of relevant work experience & score 79+ on all bands in PTE, this is what your points break-up might look like:

Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Work: 15
Partner points: ? (Max. 5)
Assuming none of the other categories are met, your total would be 75 points.

This maybe sufficient for getting an invite, but when you get an invite will also depend on your ANZSCO.

I am basing all this on the information provided by you. I am not a professional, so please consider all possibilities before you decide.

Good luck!



sekharjchandra19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having 10+ years of work experience(Software Engineer) and currently aged 37. I did B.E in computer science. May I know if I stall can try for PR if I get 79+ in PTE? Someone please advice.
> 
> Regards
> Chandra


----------



## sekharjchandra19

am0gh said:


> It would depend on the overall points you get. PTE and work-ex are only a part of the points system.
> 
> Assuming you can claim points for 8+ years of relevant work experience & score 79+ on all bands in PTE, this is what your points break-up might look like:
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Education: 15
> Work: 15
> Partner points: ? (Max. 5)
> Assuming none of the other categories are met, your total would be 75 points.
> 
> This maybe sufficient for getting an invite, but when you get an invite will also depend on your ANZSCO.
> 
> I am basing all this on the information provided by you. I am not a professional, so please consider all possibilities before you decide.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, Thanks for quick reply. My ANZSCO would be '261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER'. I need multiple attempts to get a score of 79+ in all bands of PTE. Hope the required points will be kept to 75 for atleast next year.


----------



## am0gh

Good luck with all your efforts!


----------



## SG

am0gh said:


> Good luck with all your efforts!


Congratulations for your visa lodgement am0gh


----------



## nikhil28

Hi friends, 

Can anyone help me with reliable websites with good mock tests reselling pte vouchers. I got to know about ptevoucher.in & ptenote. Which among these two is better in terms of quality of mock tests ? Or any other better website for mocks.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## ASB2019

Hi All,
I have appeared in IELTS twice but not moving beyond 7 score whereas I need 8 score in all category (L,R,S,W). I thought of PTE but it needs more listening and response (in limited time) in all category which seems tough for me. 
I am based in Bangalore - India and planning to take help from some institute. Can someone from Bangalore please guide me here with good coaching centers in Bangalore that has good result history. [OR] help me with some other alternative solution (online material or classes)


----------



## NannuJose

Hi I am from Qatar & am planning to write PTE exam soon. Could someone who have scored 79+ in all please help me? We don't have any training centers or exam centers for PTE here. So after preparing I have to travel outside qatar to take exam and thus I really do have to get desired scores in that shot itself. Please lemme know which all are reliable and efficient online trainings & materials which would help me in preparing for exam. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nikhil28

nikhil28 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me with reliable websites with good mock tests reselling pte vouchers. I got to know about ptevoucher.in & ptenote. Which among these two is better in terms of quality of mock tests ? Or any other better website for mocks.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


Any idea, anyone ?


----------



## abhi1209

NannuJose said:


> Hi I am from Qatar & am planning to write PTE exam soon. Could someone who have scored 79+ in all please help me? We don't have any training centers or exam centers for PTE here. So after preparing I have to travel outside qatar to take exam and thus I really do have to get desired scores in that shot itself. Please lemme know which all are reliable and efficient online trainings & materials which would help me in preparing for exam.
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi Nannu,

I scored 79+ in all the modules. I took instructor-led coaching and found it really helpful, I would recommend taking some online course, When I was researching abt the exam, I found this website. He offers an online course. May be you can give it a try:

https://ptepreparation.com

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## SG

ASB2019 said:


> Hi All,
> I have appeared in IELTS twice but not moving beyond 7 score whereas I need 8 score in all category (L,R,S,W). I thought of PTE but it needs more listening and response (in limited time) in all category which seems tough for me.
> I am based in Bangalore - India and planning to take help from some institute. Can someone from Bangalore please guide me here with good coaching centers in Bangalore that has good result history. [OR] help me with some other alternative solution (online material or classes)


Hi,

Why don't you try PTE ? 

Go through the following and I am sure you will be able to achieve your desired PTE 20 points:
Youtube Videos: E2Language (Jay) & Navjot Brar. IN addition, go through mock tests from official Pearson Preparation Kit.

Bangalore has 2 PTE exam centers.


----------



## SG

NannuJose said:


> Hi I am from Qatar & am planning to write PTE exam soon. Could someone who have scored 79+ in all please help me? We don't have any training centers or exam centers for PTE here. So after preparing I have to travel outside qatar to take exam and thus I really do have to get desired scores in that shot itself. Please lemme know which all are reliable and efficient online trainings & materials which would help me in preparing for exam.
> Thanks in advance!!


Youtube Videos: 
E2Language (Jay)
Navjot Brar. 

In addition, go through mock tests from official Pearson Preparation Kit.

Good Luck!


----------



## vattic

Anyone who is waiting for re-opening of the PTE Test Center in Sri Lanka, It was just opened today. Please schedule your exams asap.


----------



## nauman1392

My PTE scores on 1st attempt in December 2018. LSRW 85/90/78/79.. I thought the scores are enough and I didn't try again or applied for review.. But now my consultant told me that u need 79 each. Can i review the scores now or should i go for another attempt? And how much chances are there that i may get 79 each in my second attempt?


----------



## SG

nauman1392 said:


> My PTE scores on 1st attempt in December 2018. LSRW 85/90/78/79.. I thought the scores are enough and I didn't try again or applied for review.. But now my consultant told me that u need 79 each. Can i review the scores now or should i go for another attempt? And how much chances are there that i may get 79 each in my second attempt?


Request you to book another slot as soon as possible. Crack PTE scoring 20 points (79 and above in each section).

Rescoring PTE: https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/about-our-scores/re-scoring/

If you are unhappy with your PTE Academic score, you may request a rescore. Before doing this, you should take the following into consideration:

PTE Academic is a computer scored test; therefore, it is unlikely that your overall scores will change.
*Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses are rescored.*
In the unlikely event that your score changes, it may go up or down.
If your score changes, it will replace your previous score and your original score report will be reissued to reflect the new score.


----------



## rickyM7

I gave the 2nd attempt and got L 79/ R 79/S 73/ W 78
In my first attempt, I got L 70/R 72/S 72/W 69. 

I am not sure what went wrong with Speaking, although I believe that I have practised and improved the most in the speaking part. 

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

rickyM7 said:


> I gave the 2nd attempt and got L 79/ R 79/S 73/ W 78
> In my first attempt, I got L 70/R 72/S 72/W 69.
> 
> I am not sure what went wrong with Speaking, although I believe that I have practised and improved the most in the speaking part.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.


Keep trying mate. Even I dont know what was wrong with my speaking


----------



## kaju

Please note that Expat Forum does not accept any form of advertising in forum posts, whether for selling or trading or even giving away, whether for financial return or even for no return.

This includes PTE vouchers etc.

See "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594


----------



## Ag02

nikhil28 said:


> Any idea, anyone ?


You can check PTE original website. I have pm you. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## SG

NannuJose said:


> Hi I am from Qatar & am planning to write PTE exam soon. Could someone who have scored 79+ in all please help me? We don't have any training centers or exam centers for PTE here. So after preparing I have to travel outside qatar to take exam and thus I really do have to get desired scores in that shot itself. Please lemme know which all are reliable and efficient online trainings & materials which would help me in preparing for exam.
> Thanks in advance!!


YouTube videos:
1. E2Language (Jay)
2. Navjot Brar

3. Official Pearson's Preparation Kit


----------



## praveen14

I have taken official practice tests A, B and C but couldn’t get more than 71 in all R/W/S/L and my average is consistently around 72-73.. 

What are the chances to crack 79+ in all R/W/S/L sections in the real exam? 

Any inputs from experience would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kingkotb

praveen14 said:


> I have taken official practice tests A, B and C but couldn’t get more than 71 in all R/W/S/L and my average is consistently around 72-73..
> 
> What are the chances to crack 79+ in all R/W/S/L sections in the real exam?
> 
> Any inputs from experience would be greatly appreciated!!


Your result in the real exam won't differ much from the official practice tests, Unless you managed to score 71 in test A as it's extremely hard compared to B&C.

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tipeen

Hi expert, i hv exam this 24 april, do you think pte tutorial apps its good to get score 65 each? Or any other apps that can help. Thank you


----------



## SG

Tipeen said:


> Hi expert, i hv exam this 24 april, do you think pte tutorial apps its good to get score 65 each? Or any other apps that can help. Thank you


Do as many mock tests as you can. All will help you. Nothing goes in vain. 
Good Luck! Hope you achieve the desired scores!


----------



## lookingforopensky

Dear Friends, 
Finally, I was able to achieve 79+ in all modules (in 6th attempt), I want to share some tips if you are missing with few points, Listening - WFD is very very important it contributes heavily to your writing and listening section (there are some good videos in youtube explaining the same) and Repeat sentence. 

For the speaking section, need lots of practise and try to avoid correcting yourself while speaking. 

Good luck friends, don't give up. 

Wishes


----------



## uddhap

Hi 
Congrats. I already attempted few times for 79+. However, my score always remained 70-77 for all modules. I need an honest advice from you. Someone told me
1. read aloud - be fluent don't stop in comma / in full stop just read it quickly. 
2. describe image / retell lecture- he told after 2/3 line tell 4/5 line previously memorizing test which is not related to keep fluency and good speaking score.

3. in listening section i am bit weak and always getting 70. Please give me some tips.

i am so frustrated.

Thanks
Uddhap


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

uddhap said:


> Hi
> Congrats. I already attempted few times for 79+. However, my score always remained 70-77 for all modules. I need an honest advice from you. Someone told me
> 1. read aloud - be fluent don't stop in comma / in full stop just read it quickly.
> 2. describe image / retell lecture- he told after 2/3 line tell 4/5 line previously memorizing test which is not related to keep fluency and good speaking score.
> 
> 3. in listening section i am bit weak and always getting 70. Please give me some tips.
> 
> i am so frustrated.
> 
> Thanks
> Uddhap


Hello Uddhap.
You can refer post # 27139 of this forum for some tips.

Hope it will help.


----------



## fictional

*Offering Help*

Hi all, 

I took my PTE exam for the first time and got a perfect score:

L: 90
R: 90
S: 90
W: 89

I only prepared for 4-5 hours for the exam over a course of 3 days. Happy to help and guide anyone who needs help clearing the exam.


----------



## vattic

fictional said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took my PTE exam for the first time and got a perfect score:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W: 89
> 
> I only prepared for 4-5 hours for the exam over a course of 3 days. Happy to help and guide anyone who needs help clearing the exam.


Congratulations...! Cracked it in-style. I'm having the exam in next week for the 2nd attempt, first attempt was around 79. My experience was that, I didn't get settle quickly with background noise, then I was rushing through in Listening since I didn't manage my time well. 

Hope you can spread some light on this...!

Thanks,
Vattic


----------



## fictional

vattic said:


> Congratulations...! Cracked it in-style. I'm having the exam in next week for the 2nd attempt, first attempt was around 79. My experience was that, I didn't get settle quickly with background noise, then I was rushing through in Listening since I didn't manage my time well.
> 
> Hope you can spread some light on this...!
> 
> Thanks,
> Vattic


Cheers, Vattic. There was a bit of background noise during the exam but it was still manageable. I turned the volume up so I could drown out the background noise. 

I would recommend you to go to cafe and answer some practice questions. I think that's the closest you can come to simulating the exam environment.


----------



## vattic

fictional said:


> Cheers, Vattic. There was a bit of background noise during the exam but it was still manageable. I turned the volume up so I could drown out the background noise.
> 
> I would recommend you to go to cafe and answer some practice questions. I think that's the closest you can come to simulating the exam environment.


Thanks for the tip on increasing the volume. Also I will try to do some mocs in a cafe. Yes, that would work. 

Thanks,

Vattic.


----------



## fictional

No proble, Vattic. 

Good luck with your exam.


----------



## uddhap

fictional said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took my PTE exam for the first time and got a perfect score:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W: 89
> 
> I only prepared for 4-5 hours for the exam over a course of 3 days. Happy to help and guide anyone who needs help clearing the exam.


You are the man. I am struggling to achieve 79+. can you please give me tips/ guidance? My weakest area Repeat sentence, Retell lecture, WFD and due to this i am getting less mark in Listening. My last score was

Listening- 68, Reading- 78, Speaking - 75 Writing - 73, 
Enabling Skills: Grammar 50 , Oral Fluency 75 Pronunciation 59 Spelling 42 Vocabulary 51 Written Discourse 58

can you please help me to overcome this? Some people told me in retell lecture/ Describe image tell some memorized sentence (Not related) to keep fluency and computer will not be able to understand.

Need your valuable comments.

Thanks
Uddhap


----------



## fictional

uddhap said:


> You are the man. I am struggling to achieve 79+. can you please give me tips/ guidance? My weakest area Repeat sentence, Retell lecture, WFD and due to this i am getting less mark in Listening. My last score was
> 
> Listening- 68, Reading- 78, Speaking - 75 Writing - 73,
> Enabling Skills: Grammar 50 , Oral Fluency 75 Pronunciation 59 Spelling 42 Vocabulary 51 Written Discourse 58
> 
> can you please help me to overcome this? Some people told me in retell lecture/ Describe image tell some memorized sentence (Not related) to keep fluency and computer will not be able to understand.
> 
> Need your valuable comments.
> 
> Thanks
> Uddhap



Hey Uddhap, 

Let's address these sections individually:

1. Repeat Sentence: Each sentence is going to be around 8-15 words long. There isn't enough time to write down the sentence so my recommendation is to memorise as much as you could. This is a fairly easy section to practice on Youtube.

2. Retell Lecture: It is important to write down the key things that have been mentioned in the lecture such as names, main theme, places and numbers. Try to write down 3-5 keywords per sentence. It will be quite easy later on to form a story based on the keywords you have written down.

3. Describe Image: In my opinion, this is the easiest section. A lot of people don't approach this section correctly and end up losing marks. You need to divide each image into three sections: introduction, body and conclusion. Take around 10 seconds to introduce the image, 15 seconds to describe some key points in the image and the rest to summarise the image. For example, _this image represents a graph that shows <mention title along with the axis>. The key thing to notice is that <mention the highest and the lowest points>. We can also see that <mention a period with average values>. Overall, the graph does a good job of showing the rise or fall of the <mention topic again> over the years 2000 - 2015._

4. Write From Dictation: You can try to memorise the sentence, similar to repeat sentence section, or you could write down the sentence quickly using abbreviations. For example, emp for employee. If you have a really good typing speed then writing down the sentence helps, otherwise you can simply memorise the whole thing. 

Let me know if you want me to get into more detail.

Cheers, 
Fictional


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

fictional said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took my PTE exam for the first time and got a perfect score:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W: 89
> 
> I only prepared for 4-5 hours for the exam over a course of 3 days. Happy to help and guide anyone who needs help clearing the exam.


Congrats and All the best for your future endeavors. 
Could you please share your writing essay topics?
Thanks Naga


----------



## fictional

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Congrats and All the best for your future endeavors.
> Could you please share your writing essay topics?
> Thanks Naga


Thank you, Naga.

My essay topic was _Medical technology has improved the average life expectancy rate. Do you think it is a blessing or a curse?_


----------



## SG

fictional said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took my PTE exam for the first time and got a perfect score:
> 
> L: 90
> R: 90
> S: 90
> W: 89
> 
> I only prepared for 4-5 hours for the exam over a course of 3 days. Happy to help and guide anyone who needs help clearing the exam.


WOW, Congratulations


----------



## fictional

SG said:


> WOW, Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS

fictional said:


> Thank you, Naga.
> 
> My essay topic was _Medical technology has improved the average life expectancy rate. Do you think it is a blessing or a curse?_



Thanks mate for your quick reply. Could you please review my essay and please lemme know any improvements required in this. Thanks in advance for your assistance.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Medical technology has improved the average life expectancy rate. Do you think it is a blessing or a curse?

With the advent of technology dramatic changes have occurred in the person's lifestyle. Many people have stated that with new innovative technologies emerged in the medical field would increase the life expectancy rate. However, few others have raised concerns that would lead to overpopulation. I will discuss both the sides of the topic in the below paragraphs.


To begin with, many advanced technologies in the medicalfield have provided better services for the person's health problems. With the advanced laboratory research findings, scientists have found medicine for most of the critical diseases such as cancer, heart attacks and trauma problems to name just a few. Furthermore, these technologies helped to improve the average life expectancy rate. To illustrate, David Riddle, medical professor from Boston medical university reports, the average life expectancy increased to 11.2 % over a time period of twenty years.

On the other hand, with the growth in the average life of people leads to the overpopulation. Besides, it resulted in the highest number of old aged people and decrease in the development of a country. Also, it's become an extra burden for the government to make some arrangements for olderpeople for their food and accommodation.

To conclude, I believe that innovative medical technologies would require and will improve the people average life expectancy rate. However, government should take the necessary plans for the old age people food and accommodation. Therefore, I think it is a blessing.


----------



## uddhap

fictional said:


> Hey Uddhap,
> 
> Let's address these sections individually:
> 
> 1. Repeat Sentence: Each sentence is going to be around 8-15 words long. There isn't enough time to write down the sentence so my recommendation is to memorise as much as you could. This is a fairly easy section to practice on Youtube.
> 
> 2. Retell Lecture: It is important to write down the key things that have been mentioned in the lecture such as names, main theme, places and numbers. Try to write down 3-5 keywords per sentence. It will be quite easy later on to form a story based on the keywords you have written down.
> 
> 3. Describe Image: In my opinion, this is the easiest section. A lot of people don't approach this section correctly and end up losing marks. You need to divide each image into three sections: introduction, body and conclusion. Take around 10 seconds to introduce the image, 15 seconds to describe some key points in the image and the rest to summarise the image. For example, _this image represents a graph that shows <mention title along with the axis>. The key thing to notice is that <mention the highest and the lowest points>. We can also see that <mention a period with average values>. Overall, the graph does a good job of showing the rise or fall of the <mention topic again> over the years 2000 - 2015._
> 
> 4. Write From Dictation: You can try to memorise the sentence, similar to repeat sentence section, or you could write down the sentence quickly using abbreviations. For example, emp for employee. If you have a really good typing speed then writing down the sentence helps, otherwise you can simply memorise the whole thing.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to get into more detail.
> 
> Cheers,
> Fictional


Thanks for you advice. Actually in retell lecture i am writing phase and due to quick response sometimes note is not clear so while delivering i can't understand properly and therefore, time gap persist.

for Reading and writing fill in the gaps what are the best ways to improve? Also please tell me about read aloud. Some one told me just read quickly and don't give any gap in punctuation marks. 

I think i need to improve in all sections.

Thanks
Uddhap


----------



## yousuf008

i studied from ptestudy website and it helped alot


----------



## NKMehndiratta

Hey, Do you have some question bank PDF containing real PTE exam questions. There are many available online but can't trust any of them. not sure how to decide on which one


----------



## nikhileshp

NKMehndiratta said:


> Hey, Do you have some question bank PDF containing real PTE exam questions. There are many available online but can't trust any of them. not sure how to decide on which one


Send your e-mail ID as personal message. I can share you latest one.


----------



## aanser

nikhileshp said:


> Send your e-mail ID as personal message. I can share you latest one.




Kindly share it to me as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKMehndiratta

Pardon my ignorance. I tried to figure out how to send a private message but couldn't.  Please send to <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## NKMehndiratta

Okay. it seems i don't have access to send a private message yet. Will do once I have the access.


----------



## ashish1234u

*Cleared PTE-A in 6th Attempt*

Hi All,

I gave my exam on 5th April 2019 and finally managed to secured 79+ on my 6th attempt.

My advice to all aspirants don't loose heart and keep trying.

You don't loose as long as you keep trying.

Good Luck.

L/R/S/W - 80/90/79/90


----------



## uddhap

ashish1234u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave my exam on 5th April 2019 and finally managed to secured 79+ on my 6th attempt.
> 
> My advice to all aspirants don't loose heart and keep trying.
> 
> You don't loose as long as you keep trying.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 80/90/79/90


Congrats man. I am trying hard to clear it.


----------



## ashish1234u

*Cleared PTE-A in 6th Attempt*

Thanks Uddhap.

Keep trying, you will surely nail it.


----------



## adi$

ashish1234u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I gave my exam on 5th April 2019 and finally managed to secured 79+ on my 6th attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to all aspirants don't loose heart and keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't loose as long as you keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> L/R/S/W - 80/90/79/90


Congratulations!!


----------



## am0gh

Can you please be more specific in regards to what you need help with? That way someone can give you a useful response.



NKMehndiratta said:


> Need help with PTE


----------



## SG

ashish1234u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave my exam on 5th April 2019 and finally managed to secured 79+ on my 6th attempt.
> 
> My advice to all aspirants don't loose heart and keep trying.
> 
> You don't loose as long as you keep trying.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> L/R/S/W - 80/90/79/90


Congratulations Ashish 

Update your EOI and Good Luck!


----------



## ashish1234u

*Cleared PTE-A in 6th Attempt*



SG said:


> Congratulations Ashish
> 
> Update your EOI and Good Luck!


Thanks SG will do so.

BTW you didn't applied for SC189.

I guess for 261111 even 80 points is not good enough for SC189

Getting tougher every passing day.


----------



## SG

ashish1234u said:


> Thanks SG will do so.
> 
> BTW you didn't applied for SC189.
> 
> I guess for 261111 even 80 points is not good enough for SC189
> 
> Getting tougher every passing day.


Ashish, my code 261112 is listed in MLTSSL but spouse was not listed in MLTSSL, it was in STSOL. So I proceeded with 190 NSW only.


----------



## ashish1234u

*Cleared PTE-A in 6th Attempt*



SG said:


> Ashish, my code 261112 is listed in MLTSSL but spouse was not listed in MLTSSL, it was in STSOL. So I proceeded with 190 NSW only.


I guess NSW is the safest option (At least you get an invite)
For 189 we never know what the cut-off will be.


----------



## mani_711

bhai age 25 how can u achieved 15 points in Age 25 ????


----------



## NishaNene

Can someone please help me how to improve marks in reading specifically fill in tu blanks and reorder paragraphs.can you suggest where can i practise on them.


----------



## JG

NishaNene said:


> Can someone please help me how to improve marks in reading specifically fill in tu blanks and reorder paragraphs.can you suggest where can i practise on them.


If you want to improve reading I think the best option will be to read articles from New York times website and writing down each and every word which is unknown and finding down it's meaning by using the dictionary and revising the same two three days might do the trick. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool123

Hello everyone,

I have given the PTE official mock test. I got only 36 marks in speaking. I am sure that there was some problem in my mic. Can anybody please suggest me the earphones that I can use with my laptop for mock test?

Thanks


----------



## SG

Cool123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have given the PTE official mock test. I got only 36 marks in speaking. I am sure that there was some problem in my mic. Can anybody please suggest me the earphones that I can use with my laptop for mock test?
> 
> Thanks



Samsung / Apple earphones are good for mock test.

Good Luck!


----------



## am0gh

You might also try E2L PTE on YouTube. I found it useful.

Good luck!



NishaNene said:


> Can someone please help me how to improve marks in reading specifically fill in tu blanks and reorder paragraphs.can you suggest where can i practise on them.


----------



## kula

Hi all,
Could anybody please tell me, what is the best website for practice PTE. I'm looking for purchasing a monthly premium plan. There are few options as follow,
PTE plus(dot) com
PTE Tutorials(dot) com
pte practice (dot) com
PTE Study (dot)net
ptetraining (dot)net (dot) au

Any recommendation?
cheers


----------



## vinay_1187

kula said:


> Hi all,
> Could anybody please tell me, what is the best website for practice PTE. I'm looking for purchasing a monthly premium plan. There are few options as follow,
> PTE plus(dot) com
> PTE Tutorials(dot) com
> pte practice (dot) com
> PTE Study (dot)net
> ptetraining (dot)net (dot) au
> 
> Any recommendation?
> cheers


I will suggest buy PTE books and practice Authentic material only with actual level of difficulty. Make your own chart what is your weakness and how to improve it.

I failed 6 times and every time learn from my mistakes and finally 7th time was my turn to pass the exam.


----------



## kula

vinay_1187 said:


> I will suggest buy PTE books and practice Authentic material only with actual level of difficulty. Make your own chart what is your weakness and how to improve it.
> 
> I failed 6 times and every time learn from my mistakes and finally 7th time was my turn to pass the exam.


Thank you very much for your advice. Do you mean PTE practice test from pearson website right?


----------



## rianess

kula said:


> Hi all,
> Could anybody please tell me, what is the best website for practice PTE. I'm looking for purchasing a monthly premium plan. There are few options as follow,
> PTE plus(dot) com
> PTE Tutorials(dot) com
> pte practice (dot) com
> PTE Study (dot)net
> ptetraining (dot)net (dot) au
> 
> Any recommendation?
> cheers


PTE-practice (dot) com for me is the best option especially if you purchase their preparation kit. It will really mark your performance the way you are marked in the actual exams.


----------



## alex63

What do you reckon, what is the best way to find a problem with my pronunciation mark? Are there good teachers how can listen to my RA and give suggestions? Share links plz.


----------



## praveen14

It is too late to cancel or reschedule the PTE exam now but I have got cold.. would a sneeze or cough will affect Speaking scores? any experiences guys?


----------



## mani_711

Dear How can u get 15 marks experience while your age is just 25 ??pre edu experience ....?


----------



## rianess

mani_711 said:


> Dear How can u get 15 marks experience while your age is just 25 ??pre edu experience ....?




You need to quote the message of the person you’re addressing this question to so he/she can answer your query.


----------



## Prabhul

*PTE A Quidance*

Dear PTE experts and Friends,

Please guide me with your valuable suggestions as I have to crack my PTE again to achieve 79+ in all. I've been waiting for my EOI invites since many months, and the only hope remaining is the PTE score improvement.

I was really struggling with Reading section and maximum I could score 65, but other 3 I could score more than 70. Already I appeared 3 times the exam, and I would like to achieve my desired score in the next attempt.

I noticed there are many people in this group who achieved it, and there is not need of any teacher than you guys as you are masters in it.

There are many practice materials and sites who provide materials, but many are more complicated while some are less. Some of the materials lead us to different perception and bring down confidence level. Hence can you guys help me to follow the right material you followed ?

Please guide/help me to improve my reading section !

If any of you having previous question papers or materials, can you share with me please !

Please please help !

Thanks,
Prabhul.


----------



## rianess

Prabhul said:


> Dear PTE experts and Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide me with your valuable suggestions as I have to crack my PTE again to achieve 79+ in all. I've been waiting for my EOI invites since many months, and the only hope remaining is the PTE score improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> I was really struggling with Reading section and maximum I could score 65, but other 3 I could score more than 70. Already I appeared 3 times the exam, and I would like to achieve my desired score in the next attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed there are many people in this group who achieved it, and there is not need of any teacher than you guys as you are masters in it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many practice materials and sites who provide materials, but many are more complicated while some are less. Some of the materials lead us to different perception and bring down confidence level. Hence can you guys help me to follow the right material you followed ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide/help me to improve my reading section !
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you having previous question papers or materials, can you share with me please !
> 
> 
> 
> Please please help !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Prabhul.




Have you tried ptepractice.com?


----------



## Prabhul

rianess said:


> Have you tried ptepractice.com?


Yes tried. But can you help me with more practice materials from reliable source ?


----------



## vattic

Prabhul said:


> Dear PTE experts and Friends,
> 
> Please guide me with your valuable suggestions as I have to crack my PTE again to achieve 79+ in all. I've been waiting for my EOI invites since many months, and the only hope remaining is the PTE score improvement.
> 
> I was really struggling with Reading section and maximum I could score 65, but other 3 I could score more than 70. Already I appeared 3 times the exam, and I would like to achieve my desired score in the next attempt.
> 
> I noticed there are many people in this group who achieved it, and there is not need of any teacher than you guys as you are masters in it.
> 
> There are many practice materials and sites who provide materials, but many are more complicated while some are less. Some of the materials lead us to different perception and bring down confidence level. Hence can you guys help me to follow the right material you followed ?
> 
> Please guide/help me to improve my reading section !
> 
> If any of you having previous question papers or materials, can you share with me please !
> 
> Please please help !
> 
> Thanks,
> Prabhul.


Hi Prabhul,

If you are lagging on Reading, then you must practice hard on the following:
Read aloud, R & W : Fill in the blanks. 
Above two sections are having the highest weight-age for reading. Apart from that, Summerize Written Text is also vital for your reading score. 
Don't worry about multiple questions and don't waste your time during the test for those. 

Concentrate on the above. 

Cheers
Vattic


----------



## Prabhul

vattic said:


> Hi Prabhul,
> 
> If you are lagging on Reading, then you must practice hard on the following:
> Read aloud, R & W : Fill in the blanks.
> Above two sections are having the highest weight-age for reading. Apart from that, Summerize Written Text is also vital for your reading score.
> Don't worry about multiple questions and don't waste your time during the test for those.
> 
> Concentrate on the above.
> 
> Cheers
> Vattic


Thanks Vattic for the detailed explanation.


----------



## mani_711

rianess said:


> You need to quote the message of the person you’re addressing this question to so he/she can answer your query.


Actually i am new not much familiar how to use that portal


----------



## mani_711

am0gh said:


> Can you please be more specific in regards to what you need help with? That way someone can give you a useful response.


Dear How can u get 15 point for experience instead you age is only 25yer ...by using per education experience or any other method ???


----------



## am0gh

I am not sure I understand.

Are you asking for a breakdown of my points? I am claiming 25 points for age, not 25 years old. I hope that helps.



mani_711 said:


> Dear How can u get 15 point for experience instead you age is only 25yer ...by using per education experience or any other method ???


----------



## mani_711

am0gh said:


> I am not sure I understand.
> 
> Are you asking for a breakdown of my points? I am claiming 25 points for age, not 25 years old. I hope that helps.


OH ok my mistake  thanks ...


----------



## DhruvBansal

*[email protected]*



vinay_1187 said:


> I will suggest buy PTE books and practice Authentic material only with actual level of difficulty. Make your own chart what is your weakness and how to improve it.
> 
> I failed 6 times and every time learn from my mistakes and finally 7th time was my turn to pass the exam.




Hi Buddy, has the exam level become difficulti in past 2 years i gave in 2017 and 2018 and waited on 70 overall score. thinkingt o re-appear, please guide.


----------



## 5hadow

Hello,

I have a query for people who took this exam, recently, in Delhi. How was your experience related to the exam centre? Please specify your centre and did it have cabin seating or open cubicles? 

Thank you.


----------



## alfo19942003land

Hi every one! Want to ask something about write from dictation section. Is there negative marking for extra words? Like 13 words typed instead of 12 words in model answer. 

Thanks for your answer in advance.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

*How I prepared*

I was a silent follower of this forum and always though once I cross the 79+ barrier will write about my experience to help others. This forum was immensely helpful for me. Thanks to all who contribute and support others. 

Below are the techniques I followed for some of the difficult section discussed in this forums 

For Reading and listening. You need to manage your time really well. In reading, I got 22 questions and 32 minutes (which included time given to read the instructions on the first page). To complete on time, I did not spend more than 30 seconds on mscms and mscsa. Just quickly glanced and answered. They do not seem be carrying lot of weight and are the most time takers. – Note that I had practiced a lot on PteStudy.com for these types of questions to gain speed. 

In listening mscms, mscsa, select missing word and highlight correct summary, you really need to focus hard. As either you know the answer after the audio ends or you don’t. So focus is the key. 

SST / SWT: 
Used Jays E2L method. I believe the algorithm only looks for keywords. I tried to incorporate 6-7 key words in my answers + the topic sentence. 

Speaking Retell lecture. 
This is where I found Navjot Brar method much easier and natural to follow. To use Jays method, one has to change the tenses on the fly and non-native speakers run into problems. Just make notes and create a flow chart as she suggests, then speak. Practice on PTEStudy.com 

Describe Image. 
Both jays and Navjot Brar method is good and pretty similar. If followed Navjot Brar. Mention title, X and Y axis and max / min values. Speak naturally without hesitation 
Practice on PTEStudy. You can record plus they also have sample answers. After 30-40 of these I felt pretty confident. 

Essay: 
This is where I believe E2L paid member ship is worth the price. They have a whole section dedicate to essay writing with multiple shot videos on writing introduction, passage 1, 2 and conclusion and they teach you like you are in 5th grade. Especially the paragraph writing section where they go sentence by sentence from paraphrasing first sentence to support sentence to evidence and then conclusion. After watching and practicing this way. I never had problems with essay writing on any topic. 

In addition, Jay’s one-minute practice strategy on essay and structure videos is golden. Its free on youtube. 

Write from dictation and repeat sentence. They carry lot of weight. I practiced every day for one week spending 10 -15 minutes each day on these. Again ptestudy has lot to practice material. I also used the technique of writing down the first letter of each word spoken as I did not want to miss even a single word. The technique is really annoying initially but after repeatedly doing it, you will get a hang of writing initials and remembering. For me personally, after 20 – 30 sentences, I got conformable writing initials. 

Mic position: In my case, kept it close to the nose as navjot brar suggested. It improved my pronunciation score. 
Also, I found PTE to be pretty tolerant of spelling mistakes and written discourse in Enabling skills.

Lastly, before the second attempt I followed the below chart and focused on the heavy weights. (see Monalisa's response) on the below question on Quora. I'm unable to attach image
"How do I calculate the reading section marks in the PTE Academic?" 

Below is how I prepared. 
1.	I took the E2Language Bronze package and completed most of their material. I believe it gave me a solid foundation and understanding. Took me 3 months to complete.
2.	Gave the official PTE mock test to see where I stand. Scores were S 90, w 82, L 74 and R 75. 
3.	Booked and gave the official PTE test. Scores S 90, W 83, R 75, L 84. Got screwed by 4 marks in the reading section. 
4.	By this time, I came across the site PTEStudy. Also took E2L trainer feedback as well as focused on my weak areas. Many time management.
5.	Booked the second PTE test. Score S 90, W 81, R87, L 85 . 

There is no short cut to hard work. I understand the temptation for getting PTE question bank but if you work hard and practice a lot, you will get your desired scores. Just keep at it. 
For me personally, even after the second exam I was not confident in the reading section. So after the exam, I came home and started preparing for the third attempt. This is how obsessed I was. 

To sum up: Understanding of questions type + techniques of each type + Lots of practice = 79+


----------



## mohit231

Neeraj_Raj said:


> I was a silent follower of this forum and always though once I cross the 79+ barrier will write about my experience to help others. This forum was immensely helpful for me. Thanks to all who contribute and support others.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the techniques I followed for some of the difficult section discussed in this forums
> 
> 
> 
> For Reading and listening. You need to manage your time really well. In reading, I got 22 questions and 32 minutes (which included time given to read the instructions on the first page). To complete on time, I did not spend more than 30 seconds on mscms and mscsa. Just quickly glanced and answered. They do not seem be carrying lot of weight and are the most time takers. – Note that I had practiced a lot on PteStudy.com for these types of questions to gain speed.
> 
> 
> 
> In listening mscms, mscsa, select missing word and highlight correct summary, you really need to focus hard. As either you know the answer after the audio ends or you don’t. So focus is the key.
> 
> 
> 
> SST / SWT:
> 
> Used Jays E2L method. I believe the algorithm only looks for keywords. I tried to incorporate 6-7 key words in my answers + the topic sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking Retell lecture.
> 
> This is where I found Navjot Brar method much easier and natural to follow. To use Jays method, one has to change the tenses on the fly and non-native speakers run into problems. Just make notes and create a flow chart as she suggests, then speak. Practice on PTEStudy.com
> 
> 
> 
> Describe Image.
> 
> Both jays and Navjot Brar method is good and pretty similar. If followed Navjot Brar. Mention title, X and Y axis and max / min values. Speak naturally without hesitation
> 
> Practice on PTEStudy. You can record plus they also have sample answers. After 30-40 of these I felt pretty confident.
> 
> 
> 
> Essay:
> 
> This is where I believe E2L paid member ship is worth the price. They have a whole section dedicate to essay writing with multiple shot videos on writing introduction, passage 1, 2 and conclusion and they teach you like you are in 5th grade. Especially the paragraph writing section where they go sentence by sentence from paraphrasing first sentence to support sentence to evidence and then conclusion. After watching and practicing this way. I never had problems with essay writing on any topic.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Jay’s one-minute practice strategy on essay and structure videos is golden. Its free on youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Write from dictation and repeat sentence. They carry lot of weight. I practiced every day for one week spending 10 -15 minutes each day on these. Again ptestudy has lot to practice material. I also used the technique of writing down the first letter of each word spoken as I did not want to miss even a single word. The technique is really annoying initially but after repeatedly doing it, you will get a hang of writing initials and remembering. For me personally, after 20 – 30 sentences, I got conformable writing initials.
> 
> 
> 
> Mic position: In my case, kept it close to the nose as navjot brar suggested. It improved my pronunciation score.
> 
> Also, I found PTE to be pretty tolerant of spelling mistakes and written discourse in Enabling skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before the second attempt I followed the below chart and focused on the heavy weights. (see Monalisa's response) on the below question on Quora. I'm unable to attach image
> 
> "How do I calculate the reading section marks in the PTE Academic?"
> 
> 
> 
> Below is how I prepared.
> 
> 1.I took the E2Language Bronze package and completed most of their material. I believe it gave me a solid foundation and understanding. Took me 3 months to complete.
> 
> 2.Gave the official PTE mock test to see where I stand. Scores were S 90, w 82, L 74 and R 75.
> 
> 3.Booked and gave the official PTE test. Scores S 90, W 83, R 75, L 84. Got screwed by 4 marks in the reading section.
> 
> 4.By this time, I came across the site PTEStudy. Also took E2L trainer feedback as well as focused on my weak areas. Many time management.
> 
> 5.Booked the second PTE test. Score S 90, W 81, R87, L 85 .
> 
> 
> 
> There is no short cut to hard work. I understand the temptation for getting PTE question bank but if you work hard and practice a lot, you will get your desired scores. Just keep at it.
> 
> For me personally, even after the second exam I was not confident in the reading section. So after the exam, I came home and started preparing for the third attempt. This is how obsessed I was.
> 
> 
> 
> To sum up: Understanding of questions type + techniques of each type + Lots of practice = 79+




Congrats mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1

I focussed more on Oral Fluency to score more in Reading. Before that, I used to read slowly as I was afraid that my pronunciation will be bad. After that, I just tried with increased Oral Fluency and I scored 90 in Reading finally. Hope this helps.



Prabhul said:


> Dear PTE experts and Friends,
> 
> Please guide me with your valuable suggestions as I have to crack my PTE again to achieve 79+ in all. I've been waiting for my EOI invites since many months, and the only hope remaining is the PTE score improvement.
> 
> I was really struggling with Reading section and maximum I could score 65, but other 3 I could score more than 70. Already I appeared 3 times the exam, and I would like to achieve my desired score in the next attempt.
> 
> I noticed there are many people in this group who achieved it, and there is not need of any teacher than you guys as you are masters in it.
> 
> There are many practice materials and sites who provide materials, but many are more complicated while some are less. Some of the materials lead us to different perception and bring down confidence level. Hence can you guys help me to follow the right material you followed ?
> 
> Please guide/help me to improve my reading section !
> 
> If any of you having previous question papers or materials, can you share with me please !
> 
> Please please help !
> 
> Thanks,
> Prabhul.


----------



## Cool123

Hello everyone,

I have given my PTE test yesterday and very disappointed today after getting the result. I got 11 and 10 marks in Oral Fluency and Pronunciation due to which got 35 in Speaking section. I am sure this is because of some mic/technical issue as this score shows that software has not understood my voice at all which seems to me not possible. In my previous attempt, I got 58 in Speaking. Should I go for re-evaluation? Request you to please suggest me here.

Thanks..


----------



## NishaNene

can someone please suggest me a dictation app to practice speaking sections.


----------



## ami98765

Neeraj_Raj said:


> I was a silent follower of this forum and always though once I cross the 79+ barrier will write about my experience to help others. This forum was immensely helpful for me. Thanks to all who contribute and support others.
> 
> Below are the techniques I followed for some of the difficult section discussed in this forums
> 
> For Reading and listening. You need to manage your time really well. In reading, I got 22 questions and 32 minutes (which included time given to read the instructions on the first page). To complete on time, I did not spend more than 30 seconds on mscms and mscsa. Just quickly glanced and answered. They do not seem be carrying lot of weight and are the most time takers. – Note that I had practiced a lot on PteStudy.com for these types of questions to gain speed.
> 
> In listening mscms, mscsa, select missing word and highlight correct summary, you really need to focus hard. As either you know the answer after the audio ends or you don’t. So focus is the key.
> 
> SST / SWT:
> Used Jays E2L method. I believe the algorithm only looks for keywords. I tried to incorporate 6-7 key words in my answers + the topic sentence.
> 
> Speaking Retell lecture.
> This is where I found Navjot Brar method much easier and natural to follow. To use Jays method, one has to change the tenses on the fly and non-native speakers run into problems. Just make notes and create a flow chart as she suggests, then speak. Practice on PTEStudy.com
> 
> Describe Image.
> Both jays and Navjot Brar method is good and pretty similar. If followed Navjot Brar. Mention title, X and Y axis and max / min values. Speak naturally without hesitation
> Practice on PTEStudy. You can record plus they also have sample answers. After 30-40 of these I felt pretty confident.
> 
> Essay:
> This is where I believe E2L paid member ship is worth the price. They have a whole section dedicate to essay writing with multiple shot videos on writing introduction, passage 1, 2 and conclusion and they teach you like you are in 5th grade. Especially the paragraph writing section where they go sentence by sentence from paraphrasing first sentence to support sentence to evidence and then conclusion. After watching and practicing this way. I never had problems with essay writing on any topic.
> 
> In addition, Jay’s one-minute practice strategy on essay and structure videos is golden. Its free on youtube.
> 
> Write from dictation and repeat sentence. They carry lot of weight. I practiced every day for one week spending 10 -15 minutes each day on these. Again ptestudy has lot to practice material. I also used the technique of writing down the first letter of each word spoken as I did not want to miss even a single word. The technique is really annoying initially but after repeatedly doing it, you will get a hang of writing initials and remembering. For me personally, after 20 – 30 sentences, I got conformable writing initials.
> 
> Mic position: In my case, kept it close to the nose as navjot brar suggested. It improved my pronunciation score.
> Also, I found PTE to be pretty tolerant of spelling mistakes and written discourse in Enabling skills.
> 
> Lastly, before the second attempt I followed the below chart and focused on the heavy weights. (see Monalisa's response) on the below question on Quora. I'm unable to attach image
> "How do I calculate the reading section marks in the PTE Academic?"
> 
> Below is how I prepared.
> 1.	I took the E2Language Bronze package and completed most of their material. I believe it gave me a solid foundation and understanding. Took me 3 months to complete.
> 2.	Gave the official PTE mock test to see where I stand. Scores were S 90, w 82, L 74 and R 75.
> 3.	Booked and gave the official PTE test. Scores S 90, W 83, R 75, L 84. Got screwed by 4 marks in the reading section.
> 4.	By this time, I came across the site PTEStudy. Also took E2L trainer feedback as well as focused on my weak areas. Many time management.
> 5.	Booked the second PTE test. Score S 90, W 81, R87, L 85 .
> 
> There is no short cut to hard work. I understand the temptation for getting PTE question bank but if you work hard and practice a lot, you will get your desired scores. Just keep at it.
> For me personally, even after the second exam I was not confident in the reading section. So after the exam, I came home and started preparing for the third attempt. This is how obsessed I was.
> 
> To sum up: Understanding of questions type + techniques of each type + Lots of practice = 79+


hi, would you be willing to share the strategy for the essay, i have already spent aloot of money on PTE and wont be able to purchase the bronze membership, pls help


----------



## nikhileshp

ami98765 said:


> hi, would you be willing to share the strategy for the essay, i have already spent aloot of money on PTE and wont be able to purchase the bronze membership, pls help


For essay, you can check the E2 Language video from Jay. I used the same format. To score well in essay, you need not mug up a template etc. You just need to follow the E2 Language structure and use complex sentences (again here I mean join 2 or more simple sentences with regular vocabulary. You don't need fancy words in your essays).


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Cool123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have given my PTE test yesterday and very disappointed today after getting the result. I got 11 and 10 marks in Oral Fluency and Pronunciation due to which got 35 in Speaking section. I am sure this is because of some mic/technical issue as this score shows that software has not understood my voice at all which seems to me not possible. In my previous attempt, I got 58 in Speaking. Should I go for re-evaluation? Request you to please suggest me here.
> 
> Thanks..


Well if you think you would score above target if it had not been for that issue, you sure should go ahead.


----------



## alexng0622

Thank you all! i have smashed PTE with one attempt and i got my desired scores!

https://imgur.com/a/zGP5Gjo


----------



## Maggo1234

Hi Everyone, 

Can you please have a look at my score and share feedback. I need 79+ each. So far I have made 3 attempts have only reffered to E2language videos. 

Thanks









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please have a look at my score and share feedback. I need 79+ each. So far I have made 3 attempts have only reffered to E2language videos.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

By looking at your reports, I presume that your spelling scores are the main reason for low scores in both Writing and Listening.

Here are the item categories where spellings will play a major role to fetch high scores for both sections

- Listening Fill in the blanks
- Listening Write from dictation

I think you must have misspelled quite a few words on the above sections. You can focus and put more emphasis on practicing them. So that you will surely get 79+ in all sections.

This is only my assumption and experts can share their views .

All the best!!


----------



## rjassal

Hi Folks,

I failed to clear PTE-A in my 2nd attempt too. Below are my scores.

1st Attempt
S: 90
R: 77
L: 69
W: 69

Enabling Skills:
Grammar: 83
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 47
Spelling: 64
Vocabulary: 82
WD: 55

2nd Attempt
S: 90
R: 76
L: 77
W: 79

Enabling Skills:
Grammar: 82
Oral Fluency: 90
Pronunciation: 62
Spelling: 72
Vocabulary: 82
WD: 58

I need expert advise to improve Written Discourse and how to attempt Fill In The Blanks (R & W).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anu68

Hi all..
Have joined this forum.

I have my pte second attempt yesterday and here is my score card:










I am not sure what to prepare now. My written discourse is 90.
My write from dictation went really good. I double checked for spelling errors and punctuations.

What could be the reason for low score in writing , despite having full score in written discourse?

Kind Regards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anu68

anu68 said:


> Hi all..
> Have joined this forum.
> 
> I have my pte second attempt yesterday and here is my score card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what to prepare now. My written discourse is 90.
> My write from dictation went really good. I double checked for spelling errors and punctuations.
> 
> What could be the reason for low score in writing , despite having full score in written discourse?
> 
> Kind Regards!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Apologies for the typo.
This autocorrect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdulraufliaqat

*PTE Experience & Recommendations*

Hello Mates!

I want to share my PTE experience here. I got my desired PTE score in the 3rd attempt. My score is 90/90/90/85(listening). Following are my recommendations:-

1) If you are getting low scores in reading and writing, this is because your reading fill in the blanks are not up to the mark. This is where I struggled for the first time because I got 8 each in all except reading where I scored 76 in the first time. 
2) In writing, just follow Jay's structure and you will ace it. I recommend using 1-2 fancy words in the essay.
3) Speaking is all about fluency. Content does not matter. So as far as you are fluent and you are not hesitating/ repeating words , you will get the desired result. If something goes extremely wrong, you need to maintain your fluency, forget about content in that case.
4) If you are not getting listening and writing scores, then its most probably your writing is not up to mark. Follow Jay's structure religiously. 

If you need any further help, I would love to assist you. If you need material, I can share that as well because I have some very good reading material with me since I struggled in reading, so I can specifically help all those who are struggling in reading.

Thanks! And best of luck to all.


----------



## abdulraufliaqat

anu68 said:


> Hi all..
> Have joined this forum.
> 
> I have my pte second attempt yesterday and here is my score card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what to prepare now. My written discourse is 90.
> My write from dictation went really good. I double checked for spelling errors and punctuations.
> 
> What could be the reason for low score in writing , despite having full score in written discourse?
> 
> Kind Regards!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can clearly see that you are struggling in reading and writing. You must be thinking you got the desired result in reading then why I am saying that. Let me explain.

In all the enabling skills, your score is up to par but keeping in mind that enabling skills do not cover reading. Enabling skills tell you about your speaking and writing only. Hence we left with reading and listening. Improving writing only will not help you much to get the desired score because PTE scores candidates in a way that every module should be improved. It is just not possible to get 90 in reading and 70 in writing. So all in all, focus on reading and writing fill in the blanks, vocabulary and spellings. 

Use fancy words 1-3, proof read your essays so that you do not make any spelling mistakes. Hope that would help.


----------



## anu68

abdulraufliaqat said:


> I can clearly see that you are struggling in reading and writing. You must be thinking you got the desired result in reading then why I am saying that. Let me explain.
> 
> 
> 
> In all the enabling skills, your score is up to par but keeping in mind that enabling skills do not cover reading. Enabling skills tell you about your speaking and writing only. Hence we left with reading and listening. Improving writing only will not help you much to get the desired score because PTE scores candidates in a way that every module should be improved. It is just not possible to get 90 in reading and 70 in writing. So all in all, focus on reading and writing fill in the blanks, vocabulary and spellings.
> 
> 
> 
> Use fancy words 1-3, proof read your essays so that you do not make any spelling mistakes. Hope that would help.




Thank you so much for the feedback.
Really appreciate it.

Does summarize written text contribute most to reading and writing?
I think I try to re-use the same words as there in the text while writing summary. Could that be the main reason for low marks in reading / writing?

Regards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakshil

This format for essay works like a charm 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1558.html#post11816553

Moreover , Reading and writing- FIB has a substantial contribution to writing score apart from WFD.


----------



## prseeker

prakshil said:


> This format for essay works like a charm
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1558.html#post11816553
> 
> Moreover , Reading and writing- FIB has a substantial contribution to writing score apart from WFD.


Thank you for this. Quite helpful. When are you planning to take your exam?


----------



## anu68

prakshil said:


> This format for essay works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1558.html#post11816553
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover , Reading and writing- FIB has a substantial contribution to writing score apart from WFD.




Thank you so much for sharing the breakup.
I am sure it will be of great help.

I am planning to give an exam again next week. Don’t have the patience to take a break and again prepare for everything. 
Even though not getting the desired results even in the second attempt makes you feel like quitting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aanser

abdulraufliaqat said:


> Hello Mates!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my PTE experience here. I got my desired PTE score in the 3rd attempt. My score is 90/90/90/85(listening). Following are my recommendations:-
> 
> 
> 
> 1) If you are getting low scores in reading and writing, this is because your reading fill in the blanks are not up to the mark. This is where I struggled for the first time because I got 8 each in all except reading where I scored 76 in the first time.
> 
> 2) In writing, just follow Jay's structure and you will ace it. I recommend using 1-2 fancy words in the essay.
> 
> 3) Speaking is all about fluency. Content does not matter. So as far as you are fluent and you are not hesitating/ repeating words , you will get the desired result. If something goes extremely wrong, you need to maintain your fluency, forget about content in that case.
> 
> 4) If you are not getting listening and writing scores, then its most probably your writing is not up to mark. Follow Jay's structure religiously.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any further help, I would love to assist you. If you need material, I can share that as well because I have some very good reading material with me since I struggled in reading, so I can specifically help all those who are struggling in reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And best of luck to all.




Congrats on cracking PTE-A. Could you please help share the materials for reading?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

Guys,
Like many others, I was a silent member of this forum but got tons of advice and motivation to keep getting up after getting knock off by PTE. 
(Overall 87, L/R/S/W: 86/86/88/90. Enb Skills: G/O/P/S/V/WD: 85/90/65/75/90/85)

2 cents from my experience:
- Hard work and persistence is the key to success. No alternate for it...not even prediction material. - - - 
- Don’t give up and keep trying....my biggest inspiration from this forum
- Focus on high scoring tasks: RS, WFD, RA, RL, SST, SWT, FIB (L and 2 R).
- RA: Speak fast (do not rush). Do not worry about stressing any words or pause at a comma. Just read at a higher speed. Fluency is the Key. 
- RS: You need to nail it absolutely to clear the hurdle of speaking and listening. Practice 100 RS every day, sp. Long one. 
- DI: Follow the template that is floating around or use E2 language. Again fluency is paramount over the content. It doesn't matter what you speak, but how you speak.
Check out Jay's video with PTE direct where he explains what PTE is expecting from each task.
-RL/SST: Use the template Or can follow E2 template from Jay. 
- ASQ: Easy but critical. 
SWT: Joining the ideas is key (and not just the keywords) to ace this task. 30-40 (45) words.
Essay: Do not pay too much attention on the essay. Just put some words related to the subject in any common template or E2 method. Proofread for spell/grammar. Do not use too much hi-fi words here as correct use of words will get you more score than using the fancy word at the inappropriate context.
FIB (R&W): Practice all the FIB available. You have to nail it absolutely. After practising and understanding the logic behind the wrong answers, you will pass it easily in the exam.
All MCQ (R and L) carry very less marks. So do not spend too much time in finding the correct answer. If I am not mistaken, ASQ carries more marks then MCQ. If you can find 2nd option in MCMA then it's ok else move on. Its better walk away with half marks (and save precious time) than crack your head for all correct options. 
ROP: Usually easy to handle if you practice a lot. 
FIB (D&D): Same as FIB (R&W). Just focus on these two fibs for reading and it should be ok.
Keep more time for FIBs as usually reading is one section, where people struggle to keep up with the time.
Usually order is: FIB (R&W) -> MCMA -> ROP -> FIB (D&D), MCSA
SST: Notes and template is crucial. Carries a lot of marks for W and L
FIB and HIW: Need to nail it.
Rest of the listening section is not carrying too many marks so move on quickly over it. If you can get the answer within 5-10 sec after the audio is finished, then it's ok else pick you to guess and move on. Do not waste precious time behind these useless tasks. Save it for a jackpot in the end.
WFD: Practice it till you are over 90% correct. Keep at least 5 mins for this task. In my last attempt I got 4 WFD and were easy. This is like scoring task if you practice it properly and manage the time well. 
Keep practising and do not give up. Focus on improving English skills and mastering the tasks rather than looking for prediction material. 

All the Best.


----------



## prakshil

prseeker said:


> Thank you for this. Quite helpful. When are you planning to take your exam?


I already achieved my desired score recently after failing three times narrowly. Sometime PTE looks so near yet so far. Perseverance is the key !!


----------



## prakshil

anu68 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the breakup.
> I am sure it will be of great help.
> 
> I am planning to give an exam again next week. Don’t have the patience to take a break and again prepare for everything.
> Even though not getting the desired results even in the second attempt makes you feel like quitting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Few observations based on my personal experience of PTE : 

Don't read too much into enabling score except for Fluency which has a direct correlation with the Speaking score. 
(I scored 20 in spelling in one of my tests, yet scored 90 in writing. I scored 33 in fluency, yet scored 83 in speaking (though fluency was 90) ). 
Secondly, If you look at the points break for various sections of writing (even though they could be indicative), almost 56 marks are from sections which could be scored cent percent, so you need to hit them. 
Write a few SWT using grammarly and observe the rating based on usage of words such as moreover, however, nonetheless, etc. Try to use them in essays as far as possible.
This forum is a great place to be in, people have nailed PTE using this and I did the same.


----------



## abdulraufliaqat

anu68 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback.
> Really appreciate it.
> 
> Does summarize written text contribute most to reading and writing?
> I think I try to re-use the same words as there in the text while writing summary. Could that be the main reason for low marks in reading / writing?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Summarize written text contribute to both reading and writing. The key is to follow Jay's structure. I aced it using his structure and his tips and tricks are just amazing yet easy to follow. Secondly, yes, you are right. Don't use same words again and again in your writing. Don't let robot think that you have limited vocabulary.

Paraphrase sentences and don't use exact words from SWT.


----------



## abdulraufliaqat

aanser said:


> Congrats on cracking PTE-A. Could you please help share the materials for reading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share your email ID.


----------



## prseeker

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Like many others, I was a silent member of this forum but got tons of advice and motivation to keep getting up after getting knock off by PTE.
> (Overall 87, L/R/S/W: 86/86/88/90. Enb Skills: G/O/P/S/V/WD: 85/90/65/75/90/85)
> 
> 2 cents from my experience:
> - Hard work and persistence is the key to success. No alternate for it...not even prediction material. - - -
> - Don’t give up and keep trying....my biggest inspiration from this forum
> - Focus on high scoring tasks: RS, WFD, RA, RL, SST, SWT, FIB (L and 2 R).
> - RA: Speak fast (do not rush). Do not worry about stressing any words or pause at a comma. Just read at a higher speed. Fluency is the Key.
> - RS: You need to nail it absolutely to clear the hurdle of speaking and listening. Practice 100 RS every day, sp. Long one.
> - DI: Follow the template that is floating around or use E2 language. Again fluency is paramount over the content. It doesn't matter what you speak, but how you speak.
> Check out Jay's video with PTE direct where he explains what PTE is expecting from each task.
> -RL/SST: Use the template Or can follow E2 template from Jay.
> - ASQ: Easy but critical.
> SWT: Joining the ideas is key (and not just the keywords) to ace this task. 30-40 (45) words.
> Essay: Do not pay too much attention on the essay. Just put some words related to the subject in any common template or E2 method. Proofread for spell/grammar. Do not use too much hi-fi words here as correct use of words will get you more score than using the fancy word at the inappropriate context.
> FIB (R&W): Practice all the FIB available. You have to nail it absolutely. After practising and understanding the logic behind the wrong answers, you will pass it easily in the exam.
> All MCQ (R and L) carry very less marks. So do not spend too much time in finding the correct answer. If I am not mistaken, ASQ carries more marks then MCQ. If you can find 2nd option in MCMA then it's ok else move on. Its better walk away with half marks (and save precious time) than crack your head for all correct options.
> ROP: Usually easy to handle if you practice a lot.
> FIB (D&D): Same as FIB (R&W). Just focus on these two fibs for reading and it should be ok.
> Keep more time for FIBs as usually reading is one section, where people struggle to keep up with the time.
> Usually order is: FIB (R&W) -> MCMA -> ROP -> FIB (D&D), MCSA
> SST: Notes and template is crucial. Carries a lot of marks for W and L
> FIB and HIW: Need to nail it.
> Rest of the listening section is not carrying too many marks so move on quickly over it. If you can get the answer within 5-10 sec after the audio is finished, then it's ok else pick you to guess and move on. Do not waste precious time behind these useless tasks. Save it for a jackpot in the end.
> WFD: Practice it till you are over 90% correct. Keep at least 5 mins for this task. In my last attempt I got 4 WFD and were easy. This is like scoring task if you practice it properly and manage the time well.
> Keep practising and do not give up. Focus on improving English skills and mastering the tasks rather than looking for prediction material.
> 
> All the Best.


Very useful. How long did you prepare for it?


----------



## tnk009

prseeker said:


> Very useful. How long did you prepare for it?


I prepared for avg 2.5 hrs every day for the last 5 months. More hours over the weekends.


----------



## rjassal

abdulraufliaqat said:


> Hello Mates!
> 
> I want to share my PTE experience here. I got my desired PTE score in the 3rd attempt. My score is 90/90/90/85(listening). Following are my recommendations:-
> 
> 1) If you are getting low scores in reading and writing, this is because your reading fill in the blanks are not up to the mark. This is where I struggled for the first time because I got 8 each in all except reading where I scored 76 in the first time.
> 2) In writing, just follow Jay's structure and you will ace it. I recommend using 1-2 fancy words in the essay.
> 3) Speaking is all about fluency. Content does not matter. So as far as you are fluent and you are not hesitating/ repeating words , you will get the desired result. If something goes extremely wrong, you need to maintain your fluency, forget about content in that case.
> 4) If you are not getting listening and writing scores, then its most probably your writing is not up to mark. Follow Jay's structure religiously.
> 
> If you need any further help, I would love to assist you. If you need material, I can share that as well because I have some very good reading material with me since I struggled in reading, so I can specifically help all those who are struggling in reading.
> 
> Thanks! And best of luck to all.




Congratulations for clearing PTE. Can you please share the study material?

Thanks.


----------



## anu68

abdulraufliaqat said:


> Summarize written text contribute to both reading and writing. The key is to follow Jay's structure. I aced it using his structure and his tips and tricks are just amazing yet easy to follow. Secondly, yes, you are right. Don't use same words again and again in your writing. Don't let robot think that you have limited vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> Paraphrase sentences and don't use exact words from SWT.




Thanks for the feedback.
I did follow Jay’s structure. Infact I followed his structure everywhere, which helps a lot.

Sometimes. I struggle with a written text which is so complicated to understand. Specially with those fancy words. And when I try to highlight key words, i usually have quite a few of them. So putting all of them in one sentence becomes a mission.

I guess practice is the only key!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa

rjassal said:


> Congratulations for clearing PTE. Can you please share the study material?
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations ...


----------



## prseeker

tnk009 said:


> I prepared for avg 2.5 hrs every day for the last 5 months. More hours over the weekends.


That's a lot of hard work man. Congratulations once again. I am glad you got the desired outcome.


----------



## anu68

Hi all.. a quick question.

Out of the three write from dictation, if I messed up the last one. How will it impact my writing and listening score?

I understand this section is very important, but I could only spell 2-3 words correctly.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

anu68 said:


> Hi all.. a quick question.
> 
> Out of the three write from dictation, if I messed up the last one. How will it impact my writing and listening score?
> 
> I understand this section is very important, but I could only spell 2-3 words correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably about 6 marks in writing and listening


----------



## anu68

Thanks for all the support guys.
I have got 80+ in all my sections with LRSW scores as 85/80/90/82.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

Hey there,
Is there any thread for IELTS here on expat forum similar to PTE?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## DhruvBansal

*WhatsApp group for pte*

Is there any whatsapp group for PTE prepration?


----------



## DhruvBansal

rjassal said:


> Congratulations for clearing PTE. Can you please share the study material?
> 
> Thanks.


I am struggling in speaking and reading sections. In speaking, there is huge difference in pronunciation and fluency scores. Fluency is good and pronunciation is close to 20.Can anyone suggest what to do to improve the score for pronunciation particularly.


----------



## tnk009

DhruvBansal said:


> I am struggling in speaking and reading sections. In speaking, there is huge difference in pronunciation and fluency scores. Fluency is good and pronunciation is close to 20.Can anyone suggest what to do to improve the score for pronunciation particularly.


Dhruv,
Google for speech to text program and speak the text in the mic. The mic should able to recognise at least 80% of your speech. Practice till you are able to improve your pronunciation.
Also, record your voice and listen to it to verify how you pronounce the word for the given text. Take support of your friends/family members to give you feedback on it.
Start with simple but long text and gradually increase the difficulty level. (sciencedaily.com)


----------



## narendrasvyas

DhruvBansal said:


> I am struggling in speaking and reading sections. In speaking, there is huge difference in pronunciation and fluency scores. Fluency is good and pronunciation is close to 20.Can anyone suggest what to do to improve the score for pronunciation particularly.


Speaking requires particular technique. I got 79 in speaking with 90 fluency and 18 pronounciation. Ping me <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator.
*
Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay24

Hi guys. It's been a while since I last posted here. 

After achieving 90 in all sections of PTE, I applied for a 189 visa as a solicitor. I have 65 points. I applied in August 2018 but still haven't heard anything. Should I change over to a state sponsored visa (190) for the extra 5 points?

Thanks. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

anu68 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys.
> I have got 80+ in all my sections with LRSW scores as 85/80/90/82.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Anu


----------



## SG

Kay24 said:


> Hi guys. It's been a while since I last posted here.
> 
> After achieving 90 in all sections of PTE, I applied for a 189 visa as a solicitor. I have 65 points. I applied in August 2018 but still haven't heard anything. Should I change over to a state sponsored visa (190) for the extra 5 points?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi Kay,

Better would be to create a new EOI for 190. Leave the EOI for 189 as it is.


----------



## awkwardmon

Thanks everyone read your tips and got everything 90 except an 86 on listening! Just keep doing it guys, the last time i did it I had 69 on listening for some ODD reason!


----------



## k.amarjeet01

tnk009 said:


> Dhruv,
> Google for speech to text program and speak the text in the mic. The mic should able to recognise at least 80% of your speech. Practice till you are able to improve your pronunciation.
> Also, record your voice and listen to it to verify how you pronounce the word for the given text. Take support of your friends/family members to give you feedback on it.
> Start with simple but long text and gradually increase the difficulty level. (sciencedaily.com)


I disagree with this suggestion.

Google speech to text program uses ML and trains itself to recognize once voice. Over a period of time, even if you are speaking incorrectly, it will recognize what you want to say and will deliver the correct text. Hence, I would recommend not to use such services to learn correct pronunciation.

I would, in fact, encourage people to listen to TEDx videos.. listen to native speakers and compare their pronunciation with yours.


----------



## k.balajisoft

My PTE score is L:75, R:75, S:90, W:72 and looking for 79+ in all sections.

I have missed a few RS, FIB(R &W) and WFD(5-6 words), please advise will this have affected my score!!! 
Please share some advice on the Repeat sentence and FIB(R&W).


----------



## narendrasvyas

k.balajisoft said:


> My PTE score is L:75, R:75, S:90, W:72 and looking for 79+ in all sections.
> 
> 
> 
> I have missed a few RS, FIB(R &W) and WFD(5-6 words), please advise will this have affected my score!!!
> 
> Please share some advice on the Repeat sentence and FIB(R&W).


Yes WFD is most important for listening and writing. Keep five minutes for this rask.All other tasks are important as well, practice more and you will get it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samiliana

*PTE speaking teacher*

Hi, who knows a good PTE speaking teacher?


----------



## kushanmw

Guys, I am so much exhausted with PTE. Even after many practicing, I could not get the desired score for the 2nd time as well. In the first attempt, L,R,S,W (84,83,67,90) with Enabling skills G, OF, P, S, V, WD (64,78,41,90,90,90).
In the Second attempt, L,R,S,W (68,85,68,79) with Enabling skills G, OF, P, S, V, WD (75,68,48,90,71,90).
Why I cant score in Speaking? I heard we have to press "NEXT" button immediately after speaking the answer in all the questions in Speaking section. But I have a HUGE concern. When I click "NEXT" button, it pops up another window asking something similar to "Are you sure you want to move to next question?" The timer doesn't stop, and it only stops after I click "YES" in the newly prompted window. The same window is appearing in other 3 sections (L,R,W) as well. but, it is fine with me. Actually, it take 1-2 seconds for closing this new window for each question in speaking section. Due to this reason I am loosing my concentration heavily specially in RS and RL sections. Is this happened to everyone? Or is this usual thing? Beloved members... Please help me, please. I am begging of you guys... In a desperate situation now...


----------



## kushanmw

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Probably about 6 marks in writing and listening


Hi Not_so_great_guy,

In your signature, I can see you have struggled in speaking section. Can you please let me know which methods you have used to get 79+ in speaking section? I am struggling in Speaking section big time! Please help me...


----------



## AussizMig

kushanmw said:


> Guys, I am so much exhausted with PTE. Even after many practicing, I could not get the desired score for the 2nd time as well. In the first attempt, L,R,S,W (84,83,67,90) with Enabling skills G, OF, P, S, V, WD (64,78,41,90,90,90).
> In the Second attempt, L,R,S,W (68,85,68,79) with Enabling skills G, OF, P, S, V, WD (75,68,48,90,71,90).
> Why I cant score in Speaking? I heard we have to press "NEXT" button immediately after speaking the answer in all the questions in Speaking section. But I have a HUGE concern. When I click "NEXT" button, it pops up another window asking something similar to "Are you sure you want to move to next question?" The timer doesn't stop, and it only stops after I click "YES" in the newly prompted window. The same window is appearing in other 3 sections (L,R,W) as well. but, it is fine with me. Actually, it take 1-2 seconds for closing this new window for each question in speaking section. Due to this reason I am loosing my concentration heavily specially in RS and RL sections. Is this happened to everyone? Or is this usual thing? Beloved members... Please help me, please. I am begging of you guys... In a desperate situation now...


Practice in bulk for RS, like in one shot around 80-90. I don't think clicking next is an issue.

Your pronunciation and OF score is low, u need to work on that. Are you speaking your read aloud slowly? Don't go too fast and too slow, be in moderate pace while doing RS.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakshil

kushanmw said:


> Guys, I am so much exhausted with PTE. Even after many practicing, I could not get the desired score for the 2nd time as well. In the first attempt, L,R,S,W (84,83,67,90) with Enabling skills G, OF, P, S, V, WD (64,78,41,90,90,90).
> In the Second attempt, L,R,S,W (68,85,68,79) with Enabling skills G, OF, P, S, V, WD (75,68,48,90,71,90).
> Why I cant score in Speaking? I heard we have to press "NEXT" button immediately after speaking the answer in all the questions in Speaking section. But I have a HUGE concern. When I click "NEXT" button, it pops up another window asking something similar to "Are you sure you want to move to next question?" The timer doesn't stop, and it only stops after I click "YES" in the newly prompted window. The same window is appearing in other 3 sections (L,R,W) as well. but, it is fine with me. Actually, it take 1-2 seconds for closing this new window for each question in speaking section. Due to this reason I am loosing my concentration heavily specially in RS and RL sections. Is this happened to everyone? Or is this usual thing? Beloved members... Please help me, please. I am begging of you guys... In a desperate situation now...


I can observe that you have tried to improve upon your pronunciation and in the process the oral fluency went down further in the second test. Based on my experience ,I can say with surety that OF has a huge impact on the speaking score. I achieved speaking score of 83 with OF 90 and pronunciation 32. The point i am trying to make here is: you should work on your fluency to bring it closer to 90 and not bother about pronunciation(if you could further improve it, nothing better than that but not at the cost of fluency since some time we try to be slow to improve it). RA , RS and DI are the key to speaking and work on them as much as possible. There are tons of suggestion in this forum on how to nail them. Trust me , you are very close to your desired score, you need to give your best shot once more.


----------



## vattic

Guys, 
I'm frustrated about a test centre in Sri Lanka. We have only one in the island. I had three instances where Pearson asked me to reschedule or cancel the exam in the eve of the exam day. This is frustrating as we take leaves from jobs and suddenly they asked to do it. This is because the test center has some technical issues. 
Do you know, to whom I should address this issue? This has affected many in Sri Lanka who preparing for PTE. 
Other option is going to near by test center which is in Chennai. But i'm reluctant, since my accent is very different to the locals in Chennai, which may affect my score. Will that happened?

Need your thoughts.
Vattic


----------



## narendrasvyas

vattic said:


> Guys,
> I'm frustrated about a test centre in Sri Lanka. We have only one in the island. I had three instances where Pearson asked me to reschedule or cancel the exam in the eve of the exam day. This is frustrating as we take leaves from jobs and suddenly they asked to do it. This is because the test center has some technical issues.
> Do you know, to whom I should address this issue? This has affected many in Sri Lanka who preparing for PTE.
> Other option is going to near by test center which is in Chennai. But i'm reluctant, since my accent is very different to the locals in Chennai, which may affect my score. Will that happened?
> 
> Need your thoughts.
> Vattic


Other candidate's accent will not influence your result, you can appear in Chennai without any fear.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kushanmw

prakshil said:


> I can observe that you have tried to improve upon your pronunciation and in the process the oral fluency went down further in the second test. Based on my experience ,I can say with surety that OF has a huge impact on the speaking score. I achieved speaking score of 83 with OF 90 and pronunciation 32. The point i am trying to make here is: you should work on your fluency to bring it closer to 90 and not bother about pronunciation(if you could further improve it, nothing better than that but not at the cost of fluency since some time we try to be slow to improve it). RA , RS and DI are the key to speaking and work on them as much as possible. There are tons of suggestion in this forum on how to nail them. Trust me , you are very close to your desired score, you need to give your best shot once more.



Exactly... I was little bit slower as I tried to focus on Pronunciation. I'll be faster in the next attempt for sure. (3-4 words per second). And, thank you very much for the encouragement!!! I felt like reborn now...
Anyways, could you please comment on the issue with regard to "NEXT" button and newly popping up window? Did you get that too? (You can find exact issue in my first comment #27425)


----------



## kushanmw

*Test Center Issue in Sri Lanka*



vattic said:


> Guys,
> I'm frustrated about a test centre in Sri Lanka. We have only one in the island. I had three instances where Pearson asked me to reschedule or cancel the exam in the eve of the exam day. This is frustrating as we take leaves from jobs and suddenly they asked to do it. This is because the test center has some technical issues.
> Do you know, to whom I should address this issue? This has affected many in Sri Lanka who preparing for PTE.
> Other option is going to near by test center which is in Chennai. But i'm reluctant, since my accent is very different to the locals in Chennai, which may affect my score. Will that happened?
> 
> Need your thoughts.
> Vattic


I am an Eng too from SL. And faced the same issue due to the technical problem in the test center. However, I went Bangalore and sat there for the 1st attempt. I can give you a complete guidance if you need including cheap hotel which I stayed near the test center, foods, routes and all other details as well. <_*SNIP*_> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 
Hope you can crack this...


----------



## prakshil

kushanmw said:


> Exactly... I was little bit slower as I tried to focus on Pronunciation. I'll be faster in the next attempt for sure. (3-4 words per second). And, thank you very much for the encouragement!!! I felt like reborn now...
> Anyways, could you please comment on the issue with regard to "NEXT" button and newly popping up window? Did you get that too? (You can find exact issue in my first comment #27425)


Yes , we do get the popping window.


----------



## kushanmw

prakshil said:


> Yes , we do get the popping window.


OMG! That means everyone get this popping window in speaking section too. By the way, Is it alright to speak 39-40 sec in DI and RL sections and allow timer to stop, then click next? Will that be an issue?


----------



## narendrasvyas

kushanmw said:


> OMG! That means everyone get this popping window in speaking section too. By the way, Is it alright to speak 39-40 sec in DI and RL sections and allow timer to stop, then click next? Will that be an issue?


Try to complete speaking by 35 seconds. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## awkwardmon

kushanmw said:


> OMG! That means everyone get this popping window in speaking section too. By the way, Is it alright to speak 39-40 sec in DI and RL sections and allow timer to stop, then click next? Will that be an issue?


I've never gotten this next button pop up that says "are you sure?" have you tried a different center? 

Other than that in my experience, a simple way to get 79 for speaking is to keep talking and never pause for a second. If you are then you're probably doing something wrong!


----------



## chidhumo

anu68 said:


> Thanks for all the support guys.
> I have got 80+ in all my sections with LRSW scores as 85/80/90/82.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats!!


----------



## kushanmw

awkwardmon said:


> I've never gotten this next button pop up that says "are you sure?" have you tried a different center?
> 
> Other than that in my experience, a simple way to get 79 for speaking is to keep talking and never pause for a second. If you are then you're probably doing something wrong!


Yes, I tried 2 test centers in 2 countries. Both got this popup window.  
I am talking nonstop but little slower (Next time I'll be faster), unfortunately this popping up window totally eats my concentration.


----------



## sambaner

Folks,
Had my first ever crack at PTE on 28th May in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia and got results yesterday mid-day. 

Overall - 90
S - 90
W - 90
R - 90
L - 90

Except for Grammar (81) and Oral Fluency (73, I have a mild stuttering problem), got 90s on all other enabling skills.

Thanks for all the support received from this forum.

If any of you need any advice, I am available for questions.

Cheers!


----------



## didaswiwaw

I've been reading lots of post about PTE here and most of the people only struggle with 1 or 2 band that is less than 79 but their overall score already 79+. 

My overall score is still 70 points with each score L:71 R:75 S:68 W:69. This is my 1st and only attempt for PTE, but I have taken IELTS 6-7 times a couple years back with 6.5 overall score. Back then I only need 6.5 with minimum of 6 each band, and it took me 7 attempts before I finally made it from my original overall score of 6.

I'm not sure if I should be bothered to keep trying as my score is still way below 79 points, as much as I don't want to give up each test will cost $300 before even counting on the preparation cost.


----------



## ffeuser

sambaner said:


> Folks,
> Had my first ever crack at PTE on 28th May in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia and got results yesterday mid-day.
> 
> Overall - 90
> S - 90
> W - 90
> R - 90
> L - 90
> 
> Except for Grammar (81) and Oral Fluency (73, I have a mild stuttering problem), got 90s on all other enabling skills.
> 
> Thanks for all the support received from this forum.
> 
> If any of you need any advice, I am available for questions.
> 
> Cheers!


Firstly, congratulations!

Secondly, how did you prepare for the test? Any online course or self-study material would you recommend?

Cheers.


----------



## sambaner

ffeuser said:


> Firstly, congratulations!
> 
> Secondly, how did you prepare for the test? Any online course or self-study material would you recommend?
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Mate!
I didn't go for any structured course. I checked out some Youtube videos from E2Language, especially on Essay structures (there's a 1 hour sentence by sentence essay video by E2Language, I would recommend going for that), retell lectures and describe images. IMHO, my Listening, Writing and Reading skills have always been above par. Pronunciation and Vocabulary in general conversations are good enough as well.

To be honest, my only problem is the slight stutter I have and the mental stress that comes with it, while appearing for such tests, or public speaking for that matter.

So, to maximize my chances, I focused on Describe Image quite a lot, just to train my brain not to fumble during the test. To an extent where if I am sitting idle, I would just look out the window and try to describe a particular object in my surroundings 

Took the Platinum package from PTEPractice (the official site). Scores were as below:
Practice Test A: L83R78S70W87 | O80
Practice Test B: L79R86S85W78 | O81
Practice Test C: L90R90S90W89 | O90

And then I took the test, no other practice whatsoever. 

I hear / read about people going for a lot of actual questions practice etc, in fact some of my mates are currently mugging up 1000s of actual PTE questions that they purchased from some website. In my view, that's counter-intuitive. One just needs to know ones strength and weakness and target accordingly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lalitp

First PTE Attempt:

Listening - 81
Reading - 78
Speaking - 90
Writing - 70

Enabling Skiils:

Grammar - 64
Oral Fluency - 84
Pronunciation - 90
Spelling - 71
Vocabulary - 90
Written Discourse - 85

Overall - 80

I think I made mistake in Summarize written text as I wrote a long sentence of 50+ words! Not sure what I was thinking there!  I think I struggled summarize spoken text as well.

I certainly improved from the PTE Practice Test A where my overall score was 70.

Question: What should I improve in order to score the magic number 79+. I am little bit demoralized as I tried my best in first attempt. I am slow reader as well so that plays against me in reading section. Any suggestions please.

Thank you.


----------



## tnk009

lalitp said:


> First PTE Attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening - 81
> 
> Reading - 78
> 
> Speaking - 90
> 
> Writing - 70
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skiils:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar - 64
> 
> Oral Fluency - 84
> 
> Pronunciation - 90
> 
> Spelling - 71
> 
> Vocabulary - 90
> 
> Written Discourse - 85
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - 80
> 
> 
> 
> I think I made mistake in Summarize written text as I wrote a long sentence of 50+ words! Not sure what I was thinking there!  I think I struggled summarize spoken text as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly improved from the PTE Practice Test A where my overall score was 70.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: What should I improve in order to score the magic number 79+. I am little bit demoralized as I tried my best in first attempt. I am slow reader as well so that plays against me in reading section. Any suggestions please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Focus on WFD and FIB x 2 in reading. As a guideline, keep ur summary b/w 30-40 words. Dont give up. U r almost there. Just one more attempt, and u’ll be through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasankedia

Hi All,
I appeared for my first PTE-A and i got the below score 

Listening	79
Reading	68
Speaking	75
Writing	76

Enabling Skills	
Grammar	67
Oral Fluency	62
Pronunciation	58
Spelling	49
Vocabulary	89
Written Discourse	78

How do i prepare for my re-attempt to score 79+ ?

Thanks in advance 
Prasan


----------



## lalitp

tnk009 said:


> Focus on WFD and FIB x 2 in reading. As a guideline, keep ur summary b/w 30-40 words. Dont give up. U r almost there. Just one more attempt, and u’ll be through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot of words of encouragement. For WFD, I tried looking at Practice Material on YouTube for but most quality Practice Material there has mechanical voice which is fairly easy to predict. Any recommendation for any real practice material for WFD? FIB I am practicing a lot.


----------



## prakshil

lalitp said:


> Thanks a lot of words of encouragement. For WFD, I tried looking at Practice Material on YouTube for but most quality Practice Material there has mechanical voice which is fairly easy to predict. Any recommendation for any real practice material for WFD? FIB I am practicing a lot.


One way would be to practice WFD from multiple sources so that not to get typecast to a certain accent or tone. 

I had taken help of these resources , see if you find them useful.

https://wenbo.tv/Practice-V3/home.html
https://toppte.com/reading/rfb
https://pteking.com
ptetutorials.com/sample-questions/
https://pteacademicexam.com/
https://english2language.com/
https://ptestudy.net

youtube materials of D2L and pte academic gold are worth trying as well.


----------



## sambaner

lalitp said:


> Thanks a lot of words of encouragement. For WFD, I tried looking at Practice Material on YouTube for but most quality Practice Material there has mechanical voice which is fairly easy to predict. Any recommendation for any real practice material for WFD? FIB I am practicing a lot.


I can suggest a rather organic way of familiarizing yourself with different accents, which would in turn help you in picking up words correctly in Write From Dictation.

Listen to a number of Ted Talks. and take notes. Later, check your notes with the transcript that Ted provides with each video. This would help you in both WFD and SST (Summarize spoken text). Dedicate 30 min everyday for 2 weeks, and you would find yourself in a much better shape.


----------



## basheer.haroon

*PTE exam*

Hi All,

I like to get advice on report. Not sure where to start again.

1st attempt: Overall 70 ; L 65 R 70 S 90 W 63 ; Gram 62 Oral 90 Pro 67 Spel 84 Voc 59 Written 77
2nd attempt: Overall 69 ; L 65 R 70 S 84 W 63 ; Gram 62 Oral 80 Pro 72 Spel 61 Voc 84 Written 59

I need 79+. Kindly provide your advice in this regard.

Regards
HR


----------



## sambaner

basheer.haroon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I like to get advice on report. Not sure where to start again.
> 
> 1st attempt: Overall 70 ; L 65 R 70 S 90 W 63 ; Gram 62 Oral 90 Pro 67 Spel 84 Voc 59 Written 77
> 2nd attempt: Overall 69 ; L 65 R 70 S 84 W 63 ; Gram 62 Oral 80 Pro 72 Spel 61 Voc 84 Written 59
> 
> I need 79+. Kindly provide your advice in this regard.
> 
> Regards
> HR


Hey Mate,
Please see my earlier post on this forum for my 2 cents on how to get your desired score in PTE.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/14880806-post27442.html


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

kushanmw said:


> Hi Not_so_great_guy,
> 
> 
> 
> In your signature, I can see you have struggled in speaking section. Can you please let me know which methods you have used to get 79+ in speaking section? I am struggling in Speaking section big time! Please help me...


Hello brother Kushan.

This is what worked for me.

Read Aloud: Apart from reading clearly, stopped on pauses and full stops. Didn't stop and correct if something was mispronounced or a word was missed.

Describe Image: Introductory sentence, body and conclusion. Normally if there was a single pie chart or bar graph for 4/5 items, I used to describe all the entities. But if complex data was given e.g. 12 countries with data for 2 different years. Then I used to describe highest and lowest values only. There would be 4 in this scenario. Turned out, different image types had different strategies and sets of vocabulary to describe them which can be mastered with practice.

Repeat Sentence: Practised past exam repeat sentences multiple times. Memorized almost all longer ones. While in exam, focused to memorize and repeat initial 7~8 words of the sentence. The rest of them automatically came to mind while repeating initial 7~8 words most of the time. Closing eyes while listening helped. Remembering in chunks also helped.

Answer Short Questions: Practised all available past questions.

Retell Lecture: Topic sentence, body and conclusion. Made notes in CAPITAL LETTERS in the last attempt as in small caps, some words were sometimes difficult to read due to high speed writing which would impact fluency while retelling. Used three different topic sentences for 3 questions (previously was using the same for all). Used the well known template:

1. The speaker was discussing ____,

2. Firstly, he mentioned that ___

3. Then he talked about the idea that ___

4. Then he suggested that ___

5. Finally, the speaker concluded by saying ___

But in some questions, I was able to note down lots of information so instead of following the template, I retold in the same way as did the speaker.

My first strategy was to write keywords but I wasnt able to produce sentences from the fluently. Then I started writing sentences but I could only note 2 before the lecture used to get completed. Then I changed strategy again and noted down phrases. It mainly depends upon lecture. Some are too slow and long that you can write 4 complete sentences. Some was so fast that I was only able to write topic and 1 sentence & a few words may be.

All speaking question types: Fluency and intonations.

Fluency is the key. Construct the sentence well in mind before speaking (we have 3 seconds before mike stops), once start speaking, don't stop in the middle of the sentence to think or correct. Put stress on important words. Don't speak in a monotone.

Additional Thoughts:

I think that a person's response to the 'Personal introduction' is recorded as benchmark for speaking evaluation. This is used to filter out candidate's voice for scoring from recorded responses which might contain voices of neighbouring candidates as well if they were loud enough. But more importantly, this response sets up your natural speaking pace as well. This is again confirmed in 'read aloud' question types. So, I think if the speaking pace in DI and RL is lower than that in personal introduction and read aloud, one may probably get lower marks in fluency and vice versa. Speaking score increases with fluency but should have enough contents as well. In 4th attempt, got 88 in fluency but 74 in speaking.

Hope it helps.


----------



## narendrasvyas

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Hello brother Kushan.
> 
> This is what worked for me.
> 
> Read Aloud: Apart from reading clearly, stopped on pauses and full stops. Didn't stop and correct if something was mispronounced or a word was missed.
> 
> Describe Image: Introductory sentence, body and conclusion. Normally if there was a single pie chart or bar graph for 4/5 items, I used to describe all the entities. But if complex data was given e.g. 12 countries with data for 2 different years. Then I used to describe highest and lowest values only. There would be 4 in this scenario. Turned out, different image types had different strategies and sets of vocabulary to describe them which can be mastered with practice.
> 
> Repeat Sentence: Practised past exam repeat sentences multiple times. Memorized almost all longer ones. While in exam, focused to memorize and repeat initial 7~8 words of the sentence. The rest of them automatically came to mind while repeating initial 7~8 words most of the time. Closing eyes while listening helped. Remembering in chunks also helped.
> 
> Answer Short Questions: Practised all available past questions.
> 
> Retell Lecture: Topic sentence, body and conclusion. Made notes in CAPITAL LETTERS in the last attempt as in small caps, some words were sometimes difficult to read due to high speed writing which would impact fluency while retelling. Used three different topic sentences for 3 questions (previously was using the same for all). Used the well known template:
> 
> 1. The speaker was discussing ____,
> 
> 2. Firstly, he mentioned that ___
> 
> 3. Then he talked about the idea that ___
> 
> 4. Then he suggested that ___
> 
> 5. Finally, the speaker concluded by saying ___
> 
> But in some questions, I was able to note down lots of information so instead of following the template, I retold in the same way as did the speaker.
> 
> My first strategy was to write keywords but I wasnt able to produce sentences from the fluently. Then I started writing sentences but I could only note 2 before the lecture used to get completed. Then I changed strategy again and noted down phrases. It mainly depends upon lecture. Some are too slow and long that you can write 4 complete sentences. Some was so fast that I was only able to write topic and 1 sentence & a few words may be.
> 
> All speaking question types: Fluency and intonations.
> 
> Fluency is the key. Construct the sentence well in mind before speaking (we have 3 seconds before mike stops), once start speaking, don't stop in the middle of the sentence to think or correct. Put stress on important words. Don't speak in a monotone.
> 
> Additional Thoughts:
> 
> I think that a person's response to the 'Personal introduction' is recorded as benchmark for speaking evaluation. This is used to filter out candidate's voice for scoring from recorded responses which might contain voices of neighbouring candidates as well if they were loud enough. But more importantly, this response sets up your natural speaking pace as well. This is again confirmed in 'read aloud' question types. So, I think if the speaking pace in DI and RL is lower than that in personal introduction and read aloud, one may probably get lower marks in fluency and vice versa. Speaking score increases with fluency but should have enough contents as well. In 4th attempt, got 88 in fluency but 74 in speaking.
> 
> Hope it helps.


I agree personal introduction is used to set benchmark for further speaking response evaluation. I have appeared in PTE 13 times and failed in only speaking 9 times. From my experience:

1) Monotone gives more marks.
2) Fluency is much more important than pronounciation. I achieved 79 in speaking with 90 oral Fluency and 18 pronounciation.
3) How you speak is more important than what you speak.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

My PTE-A experience:

Scored Test A	Scored Test B	Scored Test C	PTE Real Exam
Overall 76 85 80 90

Listening 80 86 86 84
Reading 68 81 74 90
Speaking 85 90 76 90
Writing 74 77 82 82

Grammar 47 82 78 68
Oral Fluency 80 87 83 90
Pronunciation 73 85 74 90
Spelling 55 73 80 64
Vocabulary 72 90 79 90
Written Discourse 47 75 90 90


----------



## kushanmw

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Hello brother Kushan.
> 
> This is what worked for me.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Yes, I'll surely follow your methods. Thanks brother...


----------



## Realy85

Hi friends 
I have already taken pte exam and was able to score 74 overall with 90,69,74,76 in S, R , L AND W respectively. Then I purchased official mock test and maybe due to mic or other reason I was able to score zero in oral fluency and pronounciation but the other enabling skills were 90 all. But still I got 54 overall with 32, 55, 59 and 73 in S, L, R AND W. Can you please tell me the reason.


----------



## Realy85

Can someone tell me about my query please. I have asked for the revert. Your revert is highly appreciated. Please response me as soon as possible.


----------



## tnk009

Realy85 said:


> Can someone tell me about my query please. I have asked for the revert. Your revert is highly appreciated. Please response me as soon as possible.




Ignore mock score as it is misleading. I hv seen many people including myself had very low in fluency but rock the speaking like you did. Its a tech glitch. Just go for another attempt with proper preparation and u should be through. Focus on high scoring tasks and believe in urself.
All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Thanx dear for boosting my morale. I will make sure I go through it. Hopefully clear the exam soon. 


Ignore mock score as it is misleading. I hv seen many people including myself had very low in fluency but rock the speaking like you did. Its a tech glitch. Just go for another attempt with proper preparation and u should be through. Focus on high scoring tasks and believe in urself.
All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## SanjaySurii

I created an excel sheet with tips and tricks for PTE that helped me score 20 points. Is there a way i can upload it on this portal? Might be helpful.


----------



## tnk009

SanjaySurii said:


> I created an excel sheet with tips and tricks for PTE that helped me score 20 points. Is there a way i can upload it on this portal? Might be helpful.




Try using attachment option. Alternatively, copy nd past for each task type to help other fellow pte aspirants. Keep up the good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

tnk009 said:


> SanjaySurii said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created an excel sheet with tips and tricks for PTE that helped me score 20 points. Is there a way i can upload it on this portal? Might be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using attachment option. Alternatively, copy nd past for each task type to help other fellow pte aspirants. Keep up the good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I will be waiting for that please. It will be very helpful for those who really want to score high to claim 20 points.


----------



## Realy85

tnk009 said:


> SanjaySurii said:
> 
> 
> 
> I created an excel sheet with tips and tricks for PTE that helped me score 20 points. Is there a way i can upload it on this portal? Might be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using attachment option. Alternatively, copy nd past for each task type to help other fellow pte aspirants. Keep up the good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I will be waiting for that please. It will be very helpful for those who really want to score high to claim 20 points.


----------



## Chyla

Hi experts,
I just received my score, could you analyse my score and suggest me what fields that I should put more focus on please?

Communication Skills
L: 54
R: 58
S: 67
W: 60

Enabling Skills
Grammar: 90
Oral Fluency: 52
Pronunciation: 67
Spelling: 90
Vocab: 76
Written Discourse: 90



Best Regards,
Chyla


----------



## tnk009

Chyla said:


> Hi experts,
> I just received my score, could you analyse my score and suggest me what fields that I should put more focus on please?
> 
> Communication Skills
> L: 54
> R: 58
> S: 67
> W: 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 52
> Pronunciation: 67
> Spelling: 90
> Vocab: 76
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> Best Regards,
> Chyla


Based on ES, it seems that your English is good. Only you need to work on the techniques and practice to get the desired score in PTE. I would recommend to increase ur fluency for Speaking and watch E2 videos. Do lots of practice to be pro in high scoring tasks. All the best


----------



## yelinthu

Chyla said:


> Hi experts,
> I just received my score, could you analyse my score and suggest me what fields that I should put more focus on please?
> 
> Communication Skills
> L: 54
> R: 58
> S: 67
> W: 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 52
> Pronunciation: 67
> Spelling: 90
> Vocab: 76
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Chyla


From the score, it seems like you have good Grammer and writing skills. Put more efforts into listening (use their sample tests & other sources like news/radio) and practice speaking in English more. 

Another advise would be to get very familiar with the test format and the types of questions they ask. 

All the best


----------



## Indianboy

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello guys,
> Just got my result 2 days back!
> I got 85 90 90 88 WRSL (89 overall)
> 
> :cool2::cool2:


I am struggling to get 79+. For the last 2 years i am not able to feel like giving exam. please suggest. My earlier score is given below.

S 84, W 65, R 73, L 67


----------



## lalitp

tnk009 said:


> Focus on WFD and FIB x 2 in reading. As a guideline, keep ur summary b/w 30-40 words. Dont give up. U r almost there. Just one more attempt, and u’ll be through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were right! Got my 79+ in the second attempt!

Listening - 86
Reading - 82
Speaking - 90
Writing - 84

Happy days!

One tip for anyone struggling with WFD. Try and check the Moni PTE channel on YouTube. That channel had frequently asked WFDs and all of them are in Australian accent. Little tough for me to understand and that helped me a lot.

Second TED Talks. Thats a gold mine for both to improve English and for general knowledge. Guess what, I will continue to listen TED Talks for my own knowledge and interest now. BBC Radio 4 helped me a lot as well. Some quality talk shows by the Brits there. E2 Language videos on YouTube helped me a lot as well. Special mention of Navjot Brar's channel on YouTube. Trust me, her vidoes are not flashy or with any music. But the content is solid! Very solid! I listened to her all videos twice before appearing the exam. Listen and follow what she says on the videos, implement it in exam and you will be through.

PTE Practice is your friend. Use it and take it seriously. Try and complete the exam there in 180 mins that will give a clear picture what to expect during the exam and will help with scoring.

There no alternative to hardwork for PTE. It was very tough for me to prepare with all the other responsibilities but got there in the end.


----------



## tnk009

lalitp said:


> You were right! Got my 79+ in the second attempt!
> 
> Listening - 86
> Reading - 82
> Speaking - 90
> Writing - 84
> 
> Happy days!
> 
> One tip for anyone struggling with WFD. Try and check the Moni PTE channel on YouTube. That channel had frequently asked WFDs and all of them are in Australian accent. Little tough for me to understand and that helped me a lot.
> 
> Second TED Talks. Thats a gold mine for both to improve English and for general knowledge. Guess what, I will continue to listen TED Talks for my own knowledge and interest now. BBC Radio 4 helped me a lot as well. Some quality talk shows by the Brits there. E2 Language videos on YouTube helped me a lot as well. Special mention of Navjot Brar's channel on YouTube. Trust me, her vidoes are not flashy or with any music. But the content is solid! Very solid! I listened to her all videos twice before appearing the exam. Listen and follow what she says on the videos, implement it in exam and you will be through.
> 
> PTE Practice is your friend. Use it and take it seriously. Try and complete the exam there in 180 mins that will give a clear picture what to expect during the exam and will help with scoring.
> 
> There no alternative to hardwork for PTE. It was very tough for me to prepare with all the other responsibilities but got there in the end.


Hi LilitP,
Congratulations and I am happy that you got your desired score in 2nd attempt. Your hard work finally paid off. All the best for the PR journey.
There were ups and downs but in the end, it was a b'ful journey of PTE. Isn't it?  
Keep up the good work.


----------



## scottishot

Hi all I am new to the forum and at the early stages of preparing to submit EOI. I have booked my PTE exam for later this month and have paid for the practice test. 

I wanted to ask those of you who did the 180 minute marked practice test, is there an option to do it in parts? I was hoping to do an hour each night when the children are in bed rather than find 3 hours in a row, but I'm unsure if there is an option to save and go back to it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Chyla said:


> Hi experts,
> I just received my score, could you analyse my score and suggest me what fields that I should put more focus on please?
> 
> Communication Skills
> L: 54
> R: 58
> S: 67
> W: 60
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar: 90
> Oral Fluency: 52
> Pronunciation: 67
> Spelling: 90
> Vocab: 76
> Written Discourse: 90
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Chyla


You have excellent enabling skills, though you might have problem with pronunciation, listening and reading.

Don't try to copy someone's accent, keep your voice as natural as possible and speak clearly and at a constant speed. This will improve your pronunciation.

I suggest you to listen to BBC News; pause frequently and try to repeat what you just heard. During listening, take notes if you like.

To improve your reading skills, please visit livescience regularly and try reading as many articles as you can. This will improve your vocabulary, and reading skills.

Above all, keep your attitude positive and keep up the hard work.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

scottishot said:


> Hi all I am new to the forum and at the early stages of preparing to submit EOI. I have booked my PTE exam for later this month and have paid for the practice test.
> 
> I wanted to ask those of you who did the 180 minute marked practice test, is there an option to do it in parts? I was hoping to do an hour each night when the children are in bed rather than find 3 hours in a row, but I'm unsure if there is an option to save and go back to it?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You can't take scored practice tests in parts, though there is no time limit to complete each test. For instance, you can keep your session active and have frequent breaks.

I recommend you to take test without any interruption. Completing test in one sitting and within given time will let you know how you will perform in real test.


----------



## scottishot

Thanks for your reply maaqamar


----------



## adamkaz

Hello guys, I am new here, I have just finished Mock-up test A and I have got a very strange score, scored 90 in the enabling skills for the writing and reading section but still scored poorly overall, any explanation ?


----------



## adamkaz

adamkaz said:


> Hello guys, I am new here, I have just finished Mock-up test A and I have got a very strange score, scored 90 in the enabling skills for the writing and reading section but still scored poorly overall, any explanation ?


here is the score.


----------



## bdair

*congratulation*



SanjaySurii said:


> I created an excel sheet with tips and tricks for PTE that helped me score 20 points. Is there a way i can upload it on this portal? Might be helpful.


can you share please?


----------



## sambaner

adamkaz said:


> here is the score.




Hey Mate!
From what I can see, you got 90s in Spelling, Vocab and WD. All these are parts of writing and perhaps speaking (vocab applies for both writing and speaking in some cases). However, your overall writing score being 67 has got to do with questions that involve writing in conjunction with another skill - for example, write from dictation etc. Which can subsequently be validated by the listening score being lower.

Overall, I would say your writing skills are good, but you need to improve other areas. Go for PTEpractice website’s official mock tests and then work on the weaknesses based on the mock test score.

Should do you good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

adamkaz said:


> adamkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I am new here, I have just finished Mock-up test A and I have got a very strange score, scored 90 in the enabling skills for the writing and reading section but still scored poorly overall, any explanation ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the score.
Click to expand...

Same is the case with me. I score 90 each in enabling skills except oral fluency and pronounciation from pte official mock test but still got 64 overall score as my listening reading writing speaking all went down.
Even I am in a dilemma where to improve my score. If you figure out something please do tell me too. 
Thanx


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Realy85 said:


> Same is the case with me. I score 90 each in enabling skills except oral fluency and pronounciation from pte official mock test but still got 64 overall score as my listening reading writing speaking all went down.
> Even I am in a dilemma where to improve my score. If you figure out something please do tell me too.
> Thanx


Hi,

I recently gave my PTE and scored 90 in all section except 80 in reading. I think I can shed some light on this. As you have mentioned your struggle in speaking, I would recommend you to speak continuously without taking a pause. This would increase your oral fluency for sure. Also, do not stress much on content in sections like describe image and retell lecture, prepare a template and go for it.


----------



## Realy85

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same is the case with me. I score 90 each in enabling skills except oral fluency and pronounciation from pte official mock test but still got 64 overall score as my listening reading writing speaking all went down.
> Even I am in a dilemma where to improve my score. If you figure out something please do tell me too.
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I recently gave my PTE and scored 90 in all section except 80 in reading. I think I can shed some light on this. As you have mentioned your struggle in speaking, I would recommend you to speak continuously without taking a pause. This would increase your oral fluency for sure. Also, do not stress much on content in sections like describe image and retell lecture, prepare a template and go for it.
Click to expand...

No dear I didn't struggle in speaking as in my first attempt I got 90 in speaking and it was with mock test that I didn't get desired score in speaking. So I will give second test and see if it still does the same.


----------



## derevko

You can use website this to check which section for improvement:
https://pteplus.com.au/score-diagnosis


----------



## Flyinghigher

To all the candidates who are worried about their Mock test score, let me share some wisdom with you guys related to PTE and my experience.

First and Foremost, do not take Mock score very seriously. I repeat, do not take mock score as your final or the actual PTE score. Mock tests and their marking are meant to be very strict and candidate always get way more score than the mock test score. I took pearson mock tests and TCY (India) Mock tests before taking real PTE. My score in the last TCY mock was 60,62,63,64 (RWSL), and I took real PTE after 5 days and my real score was 90,90,90,85 (RWSL). So what I suggest to my friends and PTE aspirants that atleast add 10-15 score in your mock score and you will get your actual PTE score. 

Secondly, Mock test purpose is to acclimatizes you with the test pattern, make you understand that how it will be like taking 3 hours long test, how to attempt questions, how to manage time, and how to stay focused during the test. Though, score of mock test matters as I practiced and assessed myself, but i told you the criteria.

Thirdly, for your practice, do not only rely on mock tests. While my preparation, I almost watched and practiced all the youtube videos for all the PTE sections. Remember tips and tricks for every question that how you can get maximum in each question type. Follow Jay's structure religiously for writing. I did not practice much for writing and wrote hardly 5-7 essays in practice. I just followed Jay's structure and aced it. For speaking, focus on fluency and then the content. Don't make things too complex and speak simple and short. There is no need to use complex words in speaking. Do not let PTE robot mark you in a way that it takes you time to search and choose the right word. You should speak so fluently that it feels like you are generating sentences in a sequence and you do not need to search for a word from your memory. 

For listening, listen to podcasts, watch movies, listen to news. I did this all my life so listening was the easiest task for me. I struggled in reading a lot, because I think it is bit difficult to manage time in reading. So i tacked it by reading a lot. Attempting youtube questions, mock tests, reading news, finding collocations and I made complete set of notes for collocations.

At the end, I would like to say if any of you need any help, suggestion, support, I would love to support you all in any way possible. Moreover, if any of you is struggling in Reading, I have most recommended and most repetitive questions with me that you can practice to ace reading. If you want my help, do not hesitate to contact me.  

P.S. This is purely my experience and perception which may differ from your perspective.

Cheers,

Abdul | Pakistan


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Friends,

Can you please suggest some good Online material/Links for PTE exam practice tests..


----------



## arsalanghazal

Hello,

I am planning to give PTE next month. I would appreciate a lot if you could tell which test center is better in Dubai ? I presume you gave yours in Dubai since PTE A isn't available in Pakistan. 

Also, shall I wait for the result while staying in dubai and go for the 2nd attempt in case of not getting desired results. ? 

This thread is very helpful. Big thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge. 

thanks. 



thanks.
Arsalan.


----------



## arsalanghazal

Flyinghigher said:


> To all the candidates who are worried about their Mock test score, let me share some wisdom with you guys related to PTE and my experience.
> 
> First and Foremost, do not take Mock score very seriously. I repeat, do not take mock score as your final or the actual PTE score. Mock tests and their marking are meant to be very strict and candidate always get way more score than the mock test score. I took pearson mock tests and TCY (India) Mock tests before taking real PTE. My score in the last TCY mock was 60,62,63,64 (RWSL), and I took real PTE after 5 days and my real score was 90,90,90,85 (RWSL). So what I suggest to my friends and PTE aspirants that atleast add 10-15 score in your mock score and you will get your actual PTE score.
> 
> Secondly, Mock test purpose is to acclimatizes you with the test pattern, make you understand that how it will be like taking 3 hours long test, how to attempt questions, how to manage time, and how to stay focused during the test. Though, score of mock test matters as I practiced and assessed myself, but i told you the criteria.
> 
> Thirdly, for your practice, do not only rely on mock tests. While my preparation, I almost watched and practiced all the youtube videos for all the PTE sections. Remember tips and tricks for every question that how you can get maximum in each question type. Follow Jay's structure religiously for writing. I did not practice much for writing and wrote hardly 5-7 essays in practice. I just followed Jay's structure and aced it. For speaking, focus on fluency and then the content. Don't make things too complex and speak simple and short. There is no need to use complex words in speaking. Do not let PTE robot mark you in a way that it takes you time to search and choose the right word. You should speak so fluently that it feels like you are generating sentences in a sequence and you do not need to search for a word from your memory.
> 
> For listening, listen to podcasts, watch movies, listen to news. I did this all my life so listening was the easiest task for me. I struggled in reading a lot, because I think it is bit difficult to manage time in reading. So i tacked it by reading a lot. Attempting youtube questions, mock tests, reading news, finding collocations and I made complete set of notes for collocations.
> 
> At the end, I would like to say if any of you need any help, suggestion, support, I would love to support you all in any way possible. Moreover, if any of you is struggling in Reading, I have most recommended and most repetitive questions with me that you can practice to ace reading. If you want my help, do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> P.S. This is purely my experience and perception which may differ from your perspective.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Abdul | Pakistan



Hello,

I am planning to give PTE next month. I would appreciate a lot if you could tell which test center is better in Dubai ? I presume you gave yours in Dubai since PTE A isn't available in Pakistan.

Also, shall I wait for the result while staying in dubai and go for the 2nd attempt in case of not getting desired results. ?

This thread is very helpful. Big thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge.

thanks.



thanks.
Arsalan.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Realy85 said:


> No dear I didn't struggle in speaking as in my first attempt I got 90 in speaking and it was with mock test that I didn't get desired score in speaking. So I will give second test and see if it still does the same.


Hi,

Mock test speaking results will get varied based on the quality of headphones and background noise. Even I never scored well in my mock test because I used normal headphones and it would affect my other sections score as well.


----------



## Realy85

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dear I didn't struggle in speaking as in my first attempt I got 90 in speaking and it was with mock test that I didn't get desired score in speaking. So I will give second test and see if it still does the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Mock test speaking results will get varied based on the quality of headphones and background noise. Even I never scored well in my mock test because I used normal headphones and it would affect my other sections score as well.
Click to expand...

Thanx for clarification.


----------



## kurca88

Is there anyone who bought comprehensive package of PTE PLUS website? or any mock test from this website?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

arsalanghazal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE next month. I would appreciate a lot if you could tell which test center is better in Dubai ? I presume you gave yours in Dubai since PTE A isn't available in Pakistan.
> 
> Also, shall I wait for the result while staying in dubai and go for the 2nd attempt in case of not getting desired results. ?
> 
> This thread is very helpful. Big thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> Arsalan.


I am not sure about test centers in Dubai as I took my exam elsewhere.

You should wait for your result as it will be out in 2-3 days, (I got in 2 days) then you can decide future action.

I would recommend you to purchase online scored practice test from PTE official website. That will boost your confidence.


----------



## majjji

arsalanghazal said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to give PTE next month. I would appreciate a lot if you could tell which test center is better in Dubai ? I presume you gave yours in Dubai since PTE A isn't available in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, shall I wait for the result while staying in dubai and go for the 2nd attempt in case of not getting desired results. ?
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is very helpful. Big thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Arsalan.


You can't retake PTE exam before 5 days of your initial booking date of your first test. Therefore, the gap between first booking date and second booking date is 5 days precisely. Deciding to take the 2nd test after 2 days of having the result of the 1st test is a complete dubious proposition at best. 

To take 2 tests in a row with minimum gap, you need to stay there for a week.

Dubai has 2 test centres. You can sit in the test in any of those 2 test centres. You can decide on which center suits you the most depending upon you location in dubai. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hello, 

I am planning to give PTE next month, Can anyone pls suggest some good source of practice materials available online.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE next month, Can anyone pls suggest some good source of practice materials available online..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Inbox your email id.


----------



## tnk009

majjji said:


> You can't retake PTE exam before 5 days of your initial booking date of your first test. Therefore, the gap between first booking date and second booking date is 5 days precisely. Deciding to take the 2nd test after 2 days of having the result of the 1st test is a complete dubious proposition at best.
> 
> To take 2 tests in a row with minimum gap, you need to stay there for a week.
> 
> Dubai has 2 test centres. You can sit in the test in any of those 2 test centres. You can decide on which center suits you the most depending upon you location in dubai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Majjji,
I defer with your opinion. You can take tests within 5 days provided your result of the previous test is out. 5 days gap is coming from their estimated result time which is 5 days. However, usually, nowadays we get the results within 24 hrs so you can book the test immediately after your previous PTE test result is out. Though, there will be additional fees.
I have done this personally so I am not speculating.


----------



## tnk009

arsalanghazal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE next month. I would appreciate a lot if you could tell which test center is better in Dubai ? I presume you gave yours in Dubai since PTE A isn't available in Pakistan.
> 
> Also, shall I wait for the result while staying in dubai and go for the 2nd attempt in case of not getting desired results. ?
> 
> This thread is very helpful. Big thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> Arsalan.


You can book your 2nd attempt immediately after results of first tets is out but usually, Dubai is busy with PTE aspirants as I had taken PTE in Dubai so I doubt if you get the slot immediately. 
Also, if you are very confident to crack the PTE in 2nd attempt then only you go for it else it will be big blow to your confidence and lose the big money.
All the best


----------



## majjji

tnk009 said:


> Majjji,
> 
> I defer with your opinion. You can take tests within 5 days provided your result of the previous test is out. 5 days gap is coming from their estimated result time which is 5 days. However, usually, nowadays we get the results within 24 hrs so you can book the test immediately after your previous PTE test result is out. Though, there will be additional fees.
> 
> I have done this personally so I am not speculating.


You can book the test immediately but the date of the next test should have 5 days of gap from the last booked test. Hope it clears your doubts. 

BR.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Realy85 said:


> Inbox your email id.


Hello Realy85, 

Have sent my email id, Please check!!


----------



## arsalanghazal

tnk009 said:


> You can book your 2nd attempt immediately after results of first tets is out but usually, Dubai is busy with PTE aspirants as I had taken PTE in Dubai so I doubt if you get the slot immediately.
> Also, if you are very confident to crack the PTE in 2nd attempt then only you go for it else it will be big blow to your confidence and lose the big money.
> All the best


Thank you for the reply. I wish to crack it in the first attempt hopefully. However, back up plan for 2nd attempt seems logical as traveling from Pakistan is more costly as compare to the test fee.


----------



## Flyinghigher

arsalanghazal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE next month. I would appreciate a lot if you could tell which test center is better in Dubai ? I presume you gave yours in Dubai since PTE A isn't available in Pakistan.
> 
> Also, shall I wait for the result while staying in dubai and go for the 2nd attempt in case of not getting desired results. ?
> 
> This thread is very helpful. Big thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> Arsalan.


Hello Arsalan,

Let me answer all your queries in one go. 

1) You can book your 2nd test any time after 1st test, but you can only take 2nd test after 5 days of 1st test.
2) Dubai has two test centers. JNS Training that is located in Business Bay metro station and then 10 mins walk. Very convenient to go from Metro. Another test center is TEPTH located in Silicon Oasis 3 which is quite far from Dubai Marina. 
3) I sit PTE and cracked it in the 3rd attempt and I gave all my attempts in TEPTH, though it is quite far from where I was in dubai. 
4) After taking different people opinions and going through the internet, I chose TEPTH despite it was quite far. Reason is because TEPTH guys are more professional. They have good computers and equipment, more workstations which mean everybody will sit quite far and then this location is quite far from busy life so peaceful.
5) In order to go to TEPTH, take metro from anywhere and leave at the last station that is RASHIDIYA. From there, take BUS # 320 and drop at Silicon Oasis 3/5 any stop and then 1 min walk. 

Feel free to contact me bro! I can guide you at each step. DM me if you want my mobile #. 

Cheers!


----------



## Flyinghigher

arsalanghazal said:


> Thank you for the reply. I wish to crack it in the first attempt hopefully. However, back up plan for 2nd attempt seems logical as traveling from Pakistan is more costly as compare to the test fee.


I totally understand this pain since I went to Dubai twice and aced it in the second time


----------



## geekoncall

Hi guys, which website for practice/moc test you guys recommend? I schedule my exam in mid July


----------



## narendrasvyas

PTE.tools is a good website.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig

geekoncall said:


> Hi guys, which website for practice/moc test you guys recommend? I schedule my exam in mid July


realpte.com

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalanghazal

Flyinghigher said:


> Hello Arsalan,
> 
> Let me answer all your queries in one go.
> 
> 1) You can book your 2nd test any time after 1st test, but you can only take 2nd test after 5 days of 1st test.
> 2) Dubai has two test centers. JNS Training that is located in Business Bay metro station and then 10 mins walk. Very convenient to go from Metro. Another test center is TEPTH located in Silicon Oasis 3 which is quite far from Dubai Marina.
> 3) I sit PTE and cracked it in the 3rd attempt and I gave all my attempts in TEPTH, though it is quite far from where I was in dubai.
> 4) After taking different people opinions and going through the internet, I chose TEPTH despite it was quite far. Reason is because TEPTH guys are more professional. They have good computers and equipment, more workstations which mean everybody will sit quite far and then this location is quite far from busy life so peaceful.
> 5) In order to go to TEPTH, take metro from anywhere and leave at the last station that is RASHIDIYA. From there, take BUS # 320 and drop at Silicon Oasis 3/5 any stop and then 1 min walk.
> 
> Feel free to contact me bro! I can guide you at each step. DM me if you want my mobile #.
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you for your detailed reply.


I have been a silent member of this forum so I am trying to figure out how to DM you.


----------



## arsalanghazal

narendrasvyas said:


> PTE.tools is a good website.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


thank you, its a wonderful website to practice.


----------



## vattic

Hi all,

Did the exam today, didn't complete one repeat sentence and didn't do well in Retell lecture as expected. Anyone knows if the results are being issued on Saturday if the exam is done on friday?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## turbocharged

vattic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did the exam today, didn't complete one repeat sentence and didn't do well in Retell lecture as expected. Anyone knows if the results are being issued on Saturday if the exam is done on friday?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic




Yes, they do. One of my test attempts was on a Friday and I got my result by the early hours (IST) of Saturday.


----------



## Nageswar

Hi Is it possible to upload it in G drive and share the link.

Thanks
Nageswar.


----------



## geekoncall

Thank you very much @narendrasvyas and @AussizMig , appreciated.


----------



## adamkaz

Hello guys,

Thank you for your help last time, can you please check my score here and tell me what should I do to improve myself especially in listening ?


----------



## adamkaz




----------



## vattic

turbocharged said:


> Yes, they do. One of my test attempts was on a Friday and I got my result by the early hours (IST) of Saturday.


I have got my results, It is down again, below are the details:

L:74
R:73
S:90
W:78

Enabling Skills:
Grammar: 54
Fluency : 90
Pronunciation: 76
Spellings : 75
Vocabulary : 84
Written discourse : 59

I had missed one of the Repeat sentences, and I felt that, Essay didn't go as expected. I'm just frustrated right now and whether to go for the next attempt. Can you guys give some way forward to get pass 79+?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## JG

vattic said:


> I have got my results, It is down again, below are the details:
> 
> 
> 
> L:74
> 
> R:73
> 
> S:90
> 
> W:78
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling Skills:
> 
> Grammar: 54
> 
> Fluency : 90
> 
> Pronunciation: 76
> 
> Spellings : 75
> 
> Vocabulary : 84
> 
> Written discourse : 59
> 
> 
> 
> I had missed one of the Repeat sentences, and I felt that, Essay didn't go as expected. I'm just frustrated right now and whether to go for the next attempt. Can you guys give some way forward to get pass 79+?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vattic


Practice lot and try again using the techniques mentioned in this page. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool123

*Need help for Speaking section*

Hi All,

Need help for speaking section. I have given PTE exam 5 times but no luck. I am getting surprisingly less score in speaking section. Below are my speaking scores for my five attempts with enabling skills Fluency and Pronunciation. I have given first 3 attempts in 2017 and last 2 attempts during last 2 months. I have got manual evaluation of PTE mock test from PTEPractice.com and some coaching center with speaking section scores between 65 and 70. I am sure that my speaking score shouldn't be so low, this might be due to some mic problem or PTE software voice recognition problem. Facing same issue with the PTE official mock tests. I am pretty much confident regarding my speaking fluency as me speaking without any break consistently. I practiced a lot using templates for speaking section in order to maintain fluency throught the exam. I watched youtube videos in which they suggested to put mic above nose level. I will be trying this also in my next exam. Request you all to please guide me here.


Speaking - 47/51/53/35/49
Fluency - 39/44/46/11/43
Pronunciation - 39/46/44/10/22

Thanks


----------



## narendrasvyas

Cool123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Need help for speaking section. I have given PTE exam 5 times but no luck. I am getting surprisingly less score in speaking section. Below are my speaking scores for my five attempts with enabling skills Fluency and Pronunciation. I have given first 3 attempts in 2017 and last 2 attempts during last 2 months. I have got manual evaluation of PTE mock test from PTEPractice.com and some coaching center with speaking section scores between 65 and 70. I am sure that my speaking score shouldn't be so low, this might be due to some mic problem or PTE software voice recognition problem. Facing same issue with the PTE official mock tests. I am pretty much confident regarding my speaking fluency as me speaking without any break consistently. I practiced a lot using templates for speaking section in order to maintain fluency throught the exam. I watched youtube videos in which they suggested to put mic above nose level. I will be trying this also in my next exam. Request you all to please guide me here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking - 47/51/53/35/49
> 
> Fluency - 39/44/46/11/43
> 
> Pronunciation - 39/46/44/10/22
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


What is your required score. How much marks you are getting in other modules.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool123

narendrasvyas said:


> What is your required score. How much marks you are getting in other modules.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I am aiming for 79+. PFB my scores.

L /R /S / W
5th attempt(2019) 62/63/53/67
4th attempt(2019) 61/54/35/79
3rd attempt(2017) 62/63/53/67
2nd attempt(2017) 63/54/51/69
1st attempt(2017) 62/54/47/67


----------



## tnk009

Cool123 said:


> I am aiming for 79+. PFB my scores.
> 
> L /R /S / W
> 5th attempt(2019) 62/63/53/67
> 4th attempt(2019) 61/54/35/79
> 3rd attempt(2017) 62/63/53/67
> 2nd attempt(2017) 63/54/51/69
> 1st attempt(2017) 62/54/47/67


Recommend to join some PTE class (online/classroom) to improve your overall English and do lots of practice daily from quality resources before going for the next attempt. 
Understand where you make mistakes and work on them to improve your PTE score.


----------



## Flyinghigher

Cool123 said:


> I am aiming for 79+. PFB my scores.
> 
> L /R /S / W
> 5th attempt(2019) 62/63/53/67
> 4th attempt(2019) 61/54/35/79
> 3rd attempt(2017) 62/63/53/67
> 2nd attempt(2017) 63/54/51/69
> 1st attempt(2017) 62/54/47/67


Dear, start practicing on this site. speechnotes.co

This website should be able to get 80% of what you are saying. If not, then try changing your pace, your tone, or accent. You can easily play around on this website to get your desired result. This website is quite helpful before appearing in the real exam because it tells you how your speech is analyzed by the computer.


----------



## randomlyjobless

*PTE Vouchers*

Hello, Guys, Me and wife are planning to take PTE A exam in next couple of weeks. What is the best way to book these tests in india? I read somewhere about vouchers and i quite didn't understand how they work. Can someone here please guide me.

Note that we both will be taking these tests with a gap of 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## turbocharged

randomlyjobless said:


> Hello, Guys, Me and wife are planning to take PTE A exam in next couple of weeks. What is the best way to book these tests in india? I read somewhere about vouchers and i quite didn't understand how they work. Can someone here please guide me.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that we both will be taking these tests with a gap of 3 to 4 weeks.




I purchased a PTE-A voucher from the ptetutorials website and got a discount of a thousand odd rupees.
They also gave me 50 free mock tests.

The voucher code was valid for about a year. It has to be entered in the Checkout page of the Pearson website, after selecting the test date, center etc.


----------



## Realy85

Hello guys
Finally after so much stress and lots more I booked my pte test for 3rd July. So please any help to achieve that golden 79 each would be appreciated and if someone can send some predictions like discussed earlier, then please inbox me. Your support and best wishes needed.

Thanx to forum members.


----------



## ImmiLove

Hi All,

Pls pardon me if this is a repetition. Can I use one essay writing template to write two essays in PTE exam? 

Using one template to write two essays, will impact my score adversely? TIA.


----------



## AussizMig

ImmiLove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Pls pardon me if this is a repetition. Can I use one essay writing template to write two essays in PTE exam?
> 
> 
> 
> Using one template to write two essays, will impact my score adversely? TIA.


Yes, you can.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

ImmiLove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls pardon me if this is a repetition. Can I use one essay writing template to write two essays in PTE exam?
> 
> Using one template to write two essays, will impact my score adversely? TIA.


Template can be of same structure format.


----------



## Realy85

Can you please share the template for essay and Summarise Spoken Text


----------



## SG

Realy85 said:


> Can you please share the template for essay and Summarise Spoken Text


Look up for Jay's essay template and SST template (E2Language).


----------



## Ethika

Does anyone know for topics that seem to require you to write both advantages and disadvantages on a certain issue (e.g. the topic in the official mock test C), should I write at least 1 advantage in one paragraph, and followed by 1 disadvantage in another paragraph? Or should I treat it as "agree vs. disagree" and just pick a side to write on?


----------



## yelt

Ethika said:


> Does anyone know for topics that seem to require you to write both advantages and disadvantages on a certain issue (e.g. the topic in the official mock test C), should I write at least 1 advantage in one paragraph, and followed by 1 disadvantage in another paragraph? Or should I treat it as "agree vs. disagree" and just pick a side to write on?


There is no fixed format for topics. It's up to you to decide whether you want to agree or disagree with the topic. For me personally, I would think about the issue and think whether I can list down a few advantages/disadvantages for the issue and then go in that direction. It's better to have a sound argument than trying to follow a fixed format


----------



## SG

Ethika said:


> Does anyone know for topics that seem to require you to write both advantages and disadvantages on a certain issue (e.g. the topic in the official mock test C), should I write at least 1 advantage in one paragraph, and followed by 1 disadvantage in another paragraph? Or should I treat it as "agree vs. disagree" and just pick a side to write on?


Hi Ethika,

1. Go one side
2. Don't mix up things


----------



## Ethika

yelt said:


> There is no fixed format for topics. It's up to you to decide whether you want to agree or disagree with the topic. For me personally, I would think about the issue and think whether I can list down a few advantages/disadvantages for the issue and then go in that direction. It's better to have a sound argument than trying to follow a fixed format






SG said:


> Hi Ethika,
> 
> 1. Go one side
> 2. Don't mix up things


Thank you for your input yelt & SG 
I'll be taking the test today, and hope I will get my desired score.


----------



## vattic

Ethika said:


> Thank you for your input yelt & SG
> I'll be taking the test today, and hope I will get my desired score.


All the best buddy, Let us know your experience after the test...!


----------



## Realy85

All the best and please share the things which you could recall. As mine is next week


----------



## şalalalay

Just make a practice a lot. PTE is the best option to get enough score.


----------



## ImmiLove

Friends, Can anyone help to share the PTE latest questions PDF? Need it for practice before the exam. Highly appreciated!


----------



## Ethika

Just took the exam yesterday and the experience was quite different from what I expected. I knew that the speaking part would be done in a noisy environment but it was more serious than I thought! I mean... people were shouting into their mic... There was one particular person with a very strong voice and I could hear his answer every time he started to speak. Not sure how the recording would work, but I felt like I was in a busy flea market yesterday 

I read somewhere online that many people obtained their scores within 24 hours but that's obviously not my case. The waiting process is kind of a torture...


----------



## Realy85

Ethika said:


> Just took the exam yesterday and the experience was quite different from what I expected. I knew that the speaking part would be done in a noisy environment but it was more serious than I thought! I mean... people were shouting into their mic... There was one particular person with a very strong voice and I could hear his answer every time he started to speak. Not sure how the recording would work, but I felt like I was in a busy flea market yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere online that many people obtained their scores within 24 hours but that's obviously not my case. The waiting process is kind of a torture...


Where did you sit for the exam?
Can you please tell how many topics came and any particular thing you could remember
That would be of great help.


----------



## yelt

Ethika said:


> Just took the exam yesterday and the experience was quite different from what I expected. I knew that the speaking part would be done in a noisy environment but it was more serious than I thought! I mean... people were shouting into their mic... There was one particular person with a very strong voice and I could hear his answer every time he started to speak. Not sure how the recording would work, but I felt like I was in a busy flea market yesterday
> 
> I read somewhere online that many people obtained their scores within 24 hours but that's obviously not my case. The waiting process is kind of a torture...


It's the same environment for us in Singapore as well. You have to really block out the noise in your mind which was actually quite draining as you also have to concentrate on your answers as well. 

I got my scores within like 12 hours. Everything is automated and they send you email to access your score. May you can check your spam or other inboxes? All the best and hope you get the score you desire


----------



## Ethika

Realy85 said:


> Where did you sit for the exam?
> Can you please tell how many topics came and any particular thing you could remember
> That would be of great help.


It was kind of a blur as I was upset about my speaking performance the whole time. I remember in listening part, there was quite a lot of info concerning numbers and I got a bit confused with those numbers. Also, there was a pop up window every time I pressed the button "next" to confirm whether I was sure to proceed. This was a bit irritating and not the same as in the official mock exam.


----------



## Ethika

yelt said:


> It's the same environment for us in Singapore as well. You have to really block out the noise in your mind which was actually quite draining as you also have to concentrate on your answers as well.
> 
> I got my scores within like 12 hours. Everything is automated and they send you email to access your score. May you can check your spam or other inboxes? All the best and hope you get the score you desire


Thanks for the suggestion buddy. I keep checking my email (spam as well) and pte account every half hour but still nothing pops up. May be my case is a little bit "more complicated" so it requires some time for processing 

As a reference for some people like me who are very concerned about the processing time in releasing the scores, here's a table showing the average processing time in 2018.










Source: https://pearsonpte.com/articles/how-fast-is-pte-academic/

Hope everyone falls within the 86% of candidates who obtain their scores in the first two days to avoid the waiting torture.


----------



## ImmiLove

Hi Yelt,

I am about to register for PTE in Singapore. Which center you chose in Singapore? Is it busy on any particular day (say Saturday), any particular time (say morning) or it is the same all the time?

Anyone else can also share experience of PTE center in Singapore?

Regards,





yelt said:


> It's the same environment for us in Singapore as well. You have to really block out the noise in your mind which was actually quite draining as you also have to concentrate on your answers as well.
> 
> I got my scores within like 12 hours. Everything is automated and they send you email to access your score. May you can check your spam or other inboxes? All the best and hope you get the score you desire


----------



## yelt

I did my test at 51 Cuppage road . It was quite packed on the day i sat for my exam. About 8 people in the test room. The room is quite small and each is assigned to a cubicle with computer and headset. I did my test on the weekday morning. 

Like i mentioned earlier, the test environment is nor optimal due to people doing their own test in the same room. Just be mentally prepared for that . 

All the best






ImmiLove said:


> Hi Yelt,
> 
> I am about to register for PTE in Singapore. Which center you chose in Singapore? Is it busy on any particular day (say Saturday), any particular time (say morning) or it is the same all the time?
> 
> Anyone else can also share experience of PTE center in Singapore?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same environment for us in Singapore as well. You have to really block out the noise in your mind which was actually quite draining as you also have to concentrate on your answers as well.
> 
> I got my scores within like 12 hours. Everything is automated and they send you email to access your score. May you can check your spam or other inboxes? All the best and hope you get the score you desire
Click to expand...


----------



## Ethika

I just got my result and I am 1 point apart from my desired score 
Just feel so angry at myself for missing that 1 point. Thought about revaluation but looks like it is pointless.
In my opinion the mock test scoring seems to be harsher than the real one. But the environment of the real test is more chaotic.

Anyway all the best to those who are going to take the exam soon (including me).


----------



## bahlv

My recommendation is to take a leave on a weekday and block a slot, weekends are usually packed. It felt almost like meditation when I was doing the test while ignoring the environment around me. Everyone has a different accent and pitch of talking and some of the test questions are the same too. So those voices definitely impact you. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Ethika said:


> I just got my result and I am 1 point apart from my desired score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just feel so angry at myself for missing that 1 point. Thought about revaluation but looks like it is pointless.
> In my opinion the mock test scoring seems to be harsher than the real one. But the environment of the real test is more chaotic.
> 
> Anyway all the best to those who are going to take the exam soon (including me).


Oh that's terrible one point but anyway don't lose hope. Give it a try once more and you will rock. Now as you are more familiar with the environment,you will nail it. Can you share your each scores as compared to mock test score. It would be of great help as mock scores have disheartened me. Thanks a lot and all the best for your second attempt.


----------



## vattic

Ethika said:


> I just got my result and I am 1 point apart from my desired score
> Just feel so angry at myself for missing that 1 point. Thought about revaluation but looks like it is pointless.
> In my opinion the mock test scoring seems to be harsher than the real one. But the environment of the real test is more chaotic.
> 
> Anyway all the best to those who are going to take the exam soon (including me).


what was your scores? Let us know with enabling scores as well? Do you see any relationship between those?


----------



## Ethika

Realy85 said:


> Oh that's terrible one point but anyway don't lose hope. Give it a try once more and you will rock. Now as you are more familiar with the environment,you will nail it. Can you share your each scores as compared to mock test score. It would be of great help as mock scores have disheartened me. Thanks a lot and all the best for your second attempt.


Mock A: L73 R69 S71 W65
Mock B: L75 R70 S70 W81
Mock C: L75 R72 S70 W80
Mock C (again): L81 R81 S81 W80

Real: L78 R90 S83 W83

I took Mock B and Mock C on the same day as I was not satisfied about my oral fluency in Mock B. After Mock C result was out I still got it low. So I changed my headset and try Mock C again. It turned out the score was raised a bit (but not too sure whether it's due to practice or really due to the headset as the time difference between the two Mock C tests was very close).

BTW, I recall today that the listening part was about health and history... and with lots of info on numbers. And that history one was confusing as well because it involved a tribe name that I never heard of (and places too).


----------



## Ethika

vattic said:


> what was your scores? Let us know with enabling scores as well? Do you see any relationship between those?


In my opinion I don't care much about the enabling skill scores as they fluctuate a lot for each test (just in my case). I don't seem to have stable sub-scores except for writing discourse.

I don't have my enabling scores with me now, let me get back to you when I have them.


----------



## tnk009

Ethika said:


> I just got my result and I am 1 point apart from my desired score
> Just feel so angry at myself for missing that 1 point. Thought about revaluation but looks like it is pointless.
> In my opinion the mock test scoring seems to be harsher than the real one. But the environment of the real test is more chaotic.
> 
> Anyway all the best to those who are going to take the exam soon (including me).


Take the next exam immediately as you are already charged up and your bairn know how to tackle the exam challenges. Practice what you are doing and go for the next attempt asap.


----------



## Ethika

tnk009 said:


> Take the next exam immediately as you are already charged up and your bairn know how to tackle the exam challenges. Practice what you are doing and go for the next attempt asap.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've booked my next test and now I have to wait 1.5 week to try it again. Hope I can do it tmr and get it over with but that 5-day policy and the test availability dates are not in my favor.


----------



## Realy85

Ethika said:


> tnk009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the next exam immediately as you are already charged up and your bairn know how to tackle the exam challenges. Practice what you are doing and go for the next attempt asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I've booked my next test and now I have to wait 1.5 week to try it again. Hope I can do it tmr and get it over with but that 5-day policy and the test availability dates are not in my favor.
Click to expand...

No if your result is out and you can immediately book your test as soon as the result is out. There is no such policy that you have to wait. 
In case of mock test my results were too low as the oral fluency and pronounciation was not marked may be due to headset and I changed it again but no good luck and will again sit for mock test C today. Let's see and thanx for some valuable information and could you recall the essay please.


----------



## Ethika

Realy85 said:


> No if your result is out and you can immediately book your test as soon as the result is out. There is no such policy that you have to wait.
> In case of mock test my results were too low as the oral fluency and pronounciation was not marked may be due to headset and I changed it again but no good luck and will again sit for mock test C today. Let's see and thanx for some valuable information and could you recall the essay please.


Really? I already booked mine though and it will cost USD120 to reschedule it so better just wait for it 

The essay was about education: whether it is good to divide smarter students and less smart students to attend classes.

FYI I used the iphone earpods with 3.5mm plug (yes the old one not the lightning one) in my latest Mock C test. And I took it in a super quiet room alone.

Good luck to your real test and hope you will get your desired scores


----------



## Realy85

Ethika said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No if your result is out and you can immediately book your test as soon as the result is out. There is no such policy that you have to wait.
> In case of mock test my results were too low as the oral fluency and pronounciation was not marked may be due to headset and I changed it again but no good luck and will again sit for mock test C today. Let's see and thanx for some valuable information and could you recall the essay please.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I already booked mine though and it will cost USD120 to reschedule it so better just wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The essay was about education: whether it is good to divide smarter students and less smart students to attend classes.
> 
> FYI I used the iphone earpods with 3.5mm plug (yes the old one not the lightning one) in my latest Mock C test. And I took it in a super quiet room alone.
> 
> Good luck to your real test and hope you will get your desired scores
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot dear. And any particular strategy you followed for preparation.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Dear All,

I need help. Please understand my question.

I applied for CDR assessment and uploaded my PTE-A score test on 19-May-2019 when it was only 1 day expiry left. My assessor had commented that " This result is not yet assigned to Engineers Australia and cannot be verified. Please, refer to PTE for instructions how to assign Engineers Australia to the test report."

When i contacted PTE-A, they told me that they cant verify and authorize EA now that my PTE-A is expired. However, i told them that i have mentioned in the forum while giving PTE-A test that i am applying for Australia and for skilled immigration purpose. They said that i didnt check the option which i dont remember now. PTE-A team said they cant do anything. However, on presistence that my intent was not wrong and i might have forgotten to tick but i mentioned clearly in the forum as shown below exactly.

Important note for those applying for a visa to work or study in Australia or New Zealand: By ticking the relevant box you consent to Pearson allocating your score electronically to the Australian Department of Home Affairs (DHA) and/or Immigration New Zealand (INZ) for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa.
How did you hear about PTE Academic?
Friend or family	
Which country are you planning to study, work or settle? If you have not yet decided please select your preferred destination.
Australia	
Why are you taking PTE Academic?
Skilled migration / Permanent Residency.

Now PTE team is saying that i ask EA to email them at their support team email id. WHAT SHOULD I DO? HOW SHOULD I MAKE MY EA assessor believe that ? Would EA contact PTEA themselves or EA would refuse as it is expired now / What should i do?


----------



## tnk009

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need help. Please understand my question.
> 
> I applied for CDR assessment and uploaded my PTE-A score test on 19-May-2019 when it was only 1 day expiry left. My assessor had commented that " This result is not yet assigned to Engineers Australia and cannot be verified. Please, refer to PTE for instructions how to assign Engineers Australia to the test report."
> 
> When i contacted PTE-A, they told me that they cant verify and authorize EA now that my PTE-A is expired. However, i told them that i have mentioned in the forum while giving PTE-A test that i am applying for Australia and for skilled immigration purpose. They said that i didnt check the option which i dont remember now. PTE-A team said they cant do anything. However, on presistence that my intent was not wrong and i might have forgotten to tick but i mentioned clearly in the forum as shown below exactly.
> 
> Important note for those applying for a visa to work or study in Australia or New Zealand: By ticking the relevant box you consent to Pearson allocating your score electronically to the Australian Department of Home Affairs (DHA) and/or Immigration New Zealand (INZ) for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa.
> How did you hear about PTE Academic?
> Friend or family
> Which country are you planning to study, work or settle? If you have not yet decided please select your preferred destination.
> Australia
> Why are you taking PTE Academic?
> Skilled migration / Permanent Residency.
> 
> Now PTE team is saying that i ask EA to email them at their support team email id. WHAT SHOULD I DO? HOW SHOULD I MAKE MY EA assessor believe that ? Would EA contact PTEA themselves or EA would refuse as it is expired now / What should i do?


Do you have this from Pearson in writing that they need an email from EA? if not then ask them if they can get you this over email so you can forward it to EA. 
Try to explain your case to EA assessor and feedback that you got from Pearson. That's best what you can do. No harm in taking a chance. 

I am not sure if EA will contact Pearson to get your result. Even if they do, they will get the results which I believe is expired, though not sure when did you take your PTE. I suggest you also post your query in below EA threads:
- Engineers Australia CDR skills assessment queries 
- Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame 

Hope you get some help there.


All the best


----------



## Flyinghigher

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need help. Please understand my question.
> 
> I applied for CDR assessment and uploaded my PTE-A score test on 19-May-2019 when it was only 1 day expiry left. My assessor had commented that " This result is not yet assigned to Engineers Australia and cannot be verified. Please, refer to PTE for instructions how to assign Engineers Australia to the test report."
> 
> When i contacted PTE-A, they told me that they cant verify and authorize EA now that my PTE-A is expired. However, i told them that i have mentioned in the forum while giving PTE-A test that i am applying for Australia and for skilled immigration purpose. They said that i didnt check the option which i dont remember now. PTE-A team said they cant do anything. However, on presistence that my intent was not wrong and i might have forgotten to tick but i mentioned clearly in the forum as shown below exactly.
> 
> Important note for those applying for a visa to work or study in Australia or New Zealand: By ticking the relevant box you consent to Pearson allocating your score electronically to the Australian Department of Home Affairs (DHA) and/or Immigration New Zealand (INZ) for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa.
> How did you hear about PTE Academic?
> Friend or family
> Which country are you planning to study, work or settle? If you have not yet decided please select your preferred destination.
> Australia
> Why are you taking PTE Academic?
> Skilled migration / Permanent Residency.
> 
> Now PTE team is saying that i ask EA to email them at their support team email id. WHAT SHOULD I DO? HOW SHOULD I MAKE MY EA assessor believe that ? Would EA contact PTEA themselves or EA would refuse as it is expired now / What should i do?


There are two different things. One is that you tick the box while booking your PTE test that says for DHA Immigration Purpose, that result goes to the immigration department not Engineers Australia. EA is a separate independent body ticking that box will not send scores to EA. So irrespective, if you checked it or not, that tick has nothing to do with EA. 

Now to your point, since I have not gone through this, I cannot suggest what is the way forward. But logically speaking, what i can suggest is that you describe your complete case in honest manner to CO and attach that Pearson email as well with your reply. May be if CO is kind enough, then he may contact Pearson. But honestly, I believe that is not going to happen btw. Reason is that CO will say that you knew that your PTE is going to expire after 1 day then why did you submit your case with 1 day expiry results. 

Well, do update us what happens in your case. That will be learning for everybody.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

Dear All,

Thank your for your responses.

Can anyone tell me PEARSON email address to which i have to email? Because i contacted them through live chat before and couldn't find the email address.


----------



## NB

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank your for your responses.
> 
> Can anyone tell me PEARSON email address to which i have to email? Because i contacted them through live chat before and couldn't find the email address.


Do a live chat and ask for the email id you should send it to

Cheers


----------



## randomlyjobless

looks like some changes to the exam scoring as per the below youtube video.

Changes in PTE-A Scoring Guide & How They Will Affect You? - YouTube

Since i can't post links I just posted the description.


----------



## venkatesh581

randomlyjobless said:


> looks like some changes to the exam scoring as per the below youtube video.
> 
> Changes in PTE-A Scoring Guide & How They Will Affect You? - YouTube
> 
> Since i can't post links I just posted the description.


I have watched the video. Looks like only change is in Reading section questions order and it is fixed now, which is a good thing for test takers as they no need to worry about the order of the questions anymore.

The reading module questions order as per below according to a new score guide:

1. Reading and writing fill in the blanks (Drop down)
2. Multiple choice choose single answer (Check box)
3. Re-order paragraphs
4. Fill in the blanks (Drag and drop)
5. Multiple choice choose single answer (Radio button)


----------



## Realy85

venkatesh581 said:


> randomlyjobless said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some changes to the exam scoring as per the below youtube video.
> 
> Changes in PTE-A Scoring Guide & How They Will Affect You? - YouTube
> 
> Since i can't post links I just posted the description.
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched the video. Looks like only change is in Reading section questions order and it is fixed now, which is a good thing for test takers as they no need to worry about the order of the questions anymore.
> 
> The reading module questions order as per below according to a new score guide:
> 
> 1. Reading and writing fill in the blanks (Drop down)
> 2. Multiple choice choose single answer (Check box)
> 3. Re-order paragraphs
> 4. Fill in the blanks (Drag and drop)
> 5. Multiple choice choose single answer (Radio button)
Click to expand...


Just sat for the test few hours back and got the test same as above pattern.


----------



## venkatesh581

Realy85 said:


> Just sat for the test few hours back and got the test same as above pattern.


Great. Scores were released or you are still waiting for them?


----------



## Realy85

venkatesh581 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sat for the test few hours back and got the test same as above pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Scores were released or you are still waiting for them?
Click to expand...

Still waiting and nervous about it as expecting to get 79+


----------



## venkatesh581

Realy85 said:


> Still waiting and nervous about it as expecting to get 79+


Hopefully you will get your desired scores buddy 

Can you share essay, SST, SWT topics? Also, how difficult the test you feel this time since they have changed the order?


----------



## Realy85

venkatesh581 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting and nervous about it as expecting to get 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will get your desired scores buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share essay, SST, SWT topics? Also, how difficult the test you feel this time since they have changed the order?
Click to expand...

I was not aware of this pattern but still the test was quite easy. Not that tough. Essay was design of building has negative or positive effect?
SST was Berlin Wall built something related to laughing. Second was sign language developed giving example of rhinoceros.
SWT was Agata thinking about same order of children born as parents were raised. Second was greenhouse gas responsible should be aware individual not things


----------



## Realy85

Ethika said:


> yelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same environment for us in Singapore as well. You have to really block out the noise in your mind which was actually quite draining as you also have to concentrate on your answers as well.
> 
> I got my scores within like 12 hours. Everything is automated and they send you email to access your score. May you can check your spam or other inboxes? All the best and hope you get the score you desire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion buddy. I keep checking my email (spam as well) and pte account every half hour but still nothing pops up. May be my case is a little bit "more complicated" so it requires some time for processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a reference for some people like me who are very concerned about the processing time in releasing the scores, here's a table showing the average processing time in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://pearsonpte.com/articles/how-fast-is-pte-academic/
> 
> Hope everyone falls within the 86% of candidates who obtain their scores in the first two days to avoid the waiting torture.
Click to expand...


It's now two days since I sat for the test and no result yet. I am really going through that waiting torture. Can't just focus on other things as I have to then submit my eoi after getting the desired score.


----------



## Realy85

Hi I need to ask you that when I opened my pte I'd and went to the accounts to see my result. One the previous test I could view my result and the one which I have just few days back shows only send score button but no view button . Shall I wait for the result as they haven't declared it yet or something else?


----------



## rahul.shankar

Hello Dear Members,

Need some urgent help regarding PTE examination. I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt: 

L: 64, R: 72, S: 82, W: 69

On my second attempt after preparation I am still lacking behind in listening, even the score was worst than previous one. Here's the score of my second attempt on 3rd July 2019. 

L: 64, R: 62, S: 80, W: 61

Request someone to please help me out & advise me to get better score in all of them. Please help me out members. It's my kind request to all of you. Please suggest.


----------



## Realy85

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> 
> Need some urgent help regarding PTE examination. I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt:
> 
> L: 64, R: 72, S: 82, W: 69
> 
> On my second attempt after preparation I am still lacking behind in listening, even the score was worst than previous one. Here's the score of my second attempt on 3rd July 2019.
> 
> L: 64, R: 62, S: 80, W: 61
> 
> Request someone to please help me out & advise me to get better score in all of them. Please help me out members. It's my kind request to all of you. Please suggest.


Listen to podcasts or Ted med on YouTube. This way your listening will improve. By the way at what time did you give your test as I am still waiting for my result


----------



## rahul.shankar

Realy85 said:


> Listen to podcasts or Ted med on YouTube. This way your listening will improve. By the way at what time did you give your test as I am still waiting for my result


Hello

My first attempt was on 24th May & 2nd was on 3rd July 2019. I got the result by next evening around 6.30 PM IST...


----------



## Realy85

Finally guys with the help of this forum I was able to nail the exam. I got my desired score of 79+ in all modules with 87 overall. Thanks a ton and here begins my journey to be in the queue of nomination.


----------



## Rotti404

Hi, does anyone know about a good website to buy PTE exam vouchers with set of scored mock tests. I found several websites, but don't know whether they are reliable. So highly appreciate if someone can recommend me a website.


----------



## venkatesh581

Realy85 said:


> Finally guys with the help of this forum I was able to nail the exam. I got my desired score of 79+ in all modules with 87 overall. Thanks a ton and here begins my journey to be in the queue of nomination.


Congratulations for getting your desired scores 

All the best for your future application process.


----------



## rahul.shankar

Realy85 said:


> Finally guys with the help of this forum I was able to nail the exam. I got my desired score of 79+ in all modules with 87 overall. Thanks a ton and here begins my journey to be in the queue of nomination.


Hello dear member...

congrats & best of luck for your future... can u please guide me also how should i go forward for cracking PTE exams with desired score of 79. Please do let me know...


----------



## venkatesh581

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello dear member...
> 
> congrats & best of luck for your future... can u please guide me also how should i go forward for cracking PTE exams with desired score of 79. Please do let me know...


Hi Mate, I am also preparing for the exam. Did you give the attempt at least once or you are yet to give?


----------



## rahul.shankar

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi Mate, I am also preparing for the exam. Did you give the attempt at least once or you are yet to give?


Hello Bro,

I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt: 

L: 64, R: 72, S: 82, W: 69

On my second attempt after preparation I am still lacking behind in listening, even the score was worst than previous one. Here's the score of my second attempt on 3rd July 2019. 

L: 64, R: 62, S: 80, W: 61

Request someone to please help me out & advise me to get better score in all of them. Please help me out members. It's my kind request to all of you. Please suggest.


----------



## Realy85

Hi friends 
I would like to share my journey of getting 87 overall in second attempt. In my first attempt I got 74 overall with R 69 S 90 L 74 W 76. It was just after the preparation of a week period. I just watched you tube and practised from you tube channel and some websites. But after switching from IELTS exam, it is totally a new test. I watched Jay's tutorials. Some more videos and was not sure about the test format but I gave a try. 
After the result of 1 St try I was bit upset and then was little stressed out. Then I thought to give it another try. Started preparing and took a week class from one of the institute in my region. I was lucky to get a good tutor. But he clearly told me that I have strong English basics so not to worry too much just practise from ptestudy.com I followed the instructions and studied sincerely for two to three hours a day. Made some notes. Learnt new vocabulary words. Essay format. I took a template from this forum only, can't remember which page it is but yes from a member of this forum only.
Again worked very hard for more than two months. Then filled the exam and had another eight days to prepare thoroughly. Purchased platinum Pte from their website and sat for the mock tests. It was horrible as oral fluency and pronounciation was not evaluated. Got 69 overall with all scores around 60. Again upset but prepared hard and sat for second test and it was more or less the same. Then made up my mind that not to worry as I was not that bad in English. Sat for third mock test just one day before my exam. The score rose up to 76 and again built my confidence. I was pretty sure to do my best. One important thing that last time my exam centre was a bit far from my place and travelling time and tiredness was just hectic. This time I chose in my hometown only and got completely refreshed before sitting for the exam. 
Although the cubicals were close to one another and I was not able to hear one or two repeat sentences but still I was able to recall more than half and finished the complete sentence.
Then my main focus was on important scoring tasks of all modules. I just click single answers on multiple choice too as I didn't want to lose precious marks. 

Finally it worked for me. Listen to Tedmed talks and try to write the keywords to form summary. Try atleast two lectures of about two min. Daily practice the same for speaking as retell lecture and Summarise.

That's all I did to achieve my goal. Hopefully you have gone through it thoroughly and in case you need any help please inbox me your email id.

It will be great helping people to succeed.

Thanx


----------



## venkatesh581

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt:
> 
> L: 64, R: 72, S: 82, W: 69
> 
> On my second attempt after preparation I am still lacking behind in listening, even the score was worst than previous one. Here's the score of my second attempt on 3rd July 2019.
> 
> L: 64, R: 62, S: 80, W: 61
> 
> Request someone to please help me out & advise me to get better score in all of them. Please help me out members. It's my kind request to all of you. Please suggest.


Okay. You have given your test twice. I think you might need to work on every section (especially main ones which contribute high marks) since in few sections you have not received at least 65+. 

I believe your write from dictation must have went wrong in both the attempts which might have resulted in getting low writing and listening scores.

What is your spelling scores in the both attempts?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> I have attempted it twice but unfortunately couldn't clear it both the times. Below is the score i got on my previous attempt:
> 
> L: 64, R: 72, S: 82, W: 69
> 
> On my second attempt after preparation I am still lacking behind in listening, even the score was worst than previous one. Here's the score of my second attempt on 3rd July 2019.
> 
> L: 64, R: 62, S: 80, W: 61
> 
> Request someone to please help me out & advise me to get better score in all of them. Please help me out members. It's my kind request to all of you. Please suggest.


Share your enabling skills score for both tests as well.


----------



## ImmiLove

congrats, hard work pays off...



Realy85 said:


> Hi friends
> I would like to share my journey of getting 87 overall in second attempt. In my first attempt I got 74 overall with R 69 S 90 L 74 W 76. It was just after the preparation of a week period. I just watched you tube and practised from you tube channel and some websites. But after switching from IELTS exam, it is totally a new test. I watched Jay's tutorials. Some more videos and was not sure about the test format but I gave a try.
> After the result of 1 St try I was bit upset and then was little stressed out. Then I thought to give it another try. Started preparing and took a week class from one of the institute in my region. I was lucky to get a good tutor. But he clearly told me that I have strong English basics so not to worry too much just practise from ptestudy.com I followed the instructions and studied sincerely for two to three hours a day. Made some notes. Learnt new vocabulary words. Essay format. I took a template from this forum only, can't remember which page it is but yes from a member of this forum only.
> Again worked very hard for more than two months. Then filled the exam and had another eight days to prepare thoroughly. Purchased platinum Pte from their website and sat for the mock tests. It was horrible as oral fluency and pronounciation was not evaluated. Got 69 overall with all scores around 60. Again upset but prepared hard and sat for second test and it was more or less the same. Then made up my mind that not to worry as I was not that bad in English. Sat for third mock test just one day before my exam. The score rose up to 76 and again built my confidence. I was pretty sure to do my best. One important thing that last time my exam centre was a bit far from my place and travelling time and tiredness was just hectic. This time I chose in my hometown only and got completely refreshed before sitting for the exam.
> Although the cubicals were close to one another and I was not able to hear one or two repeat sentences but still I was able to recall more than half and finished the complete sentence.
> Then my main focus was on important scoring tasks of all modules. I just click single answers on multiple choice too as I didn't want to lose precious marks.
> 
> Finally it worked for me. Listen to Tedmed talks and try to write the keywords to form summary. Try atleast two lectures of about two min. Daily practice the same for speaking as retell lecture and Summarise.
> 
> That's all I did to achieve my goal. Hopefully you have gone through it thoroughly and in case you need any help please inbox me your email id.
> 
> It will be great helping people to succeed.
> 
> Thanx


----------



## ImmiLove

hi All, 

this question is about repeat sentences. 

in the mock test recording starts almost immediately after the audio ends. is it like this in actual exam also? whereas i read on e2 that the recording starts after 3 seconds of audio. 

pls let me know what actually happens in the actual test: recording starts immediately or after 3 sec?


----------



## Realy85

ImmiLove said:


> hi All,
> 
> this question is about repeat sentences.
> 
> in the mock test recording starts almost immediately after the audio ends. is it like this in actual exam also? whereas i read on e2 that the recording starts after 3 seconds of audio.
> 
> pls let me know what actually happens in the actual test: recording starts immediately or after 3 sec?


I find it immediately after a sec


----------



## Realy85

ImmiLove said:


> congrats, hard work pays off...
> 
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends
> I would like to share my journey of getting 87 overall in second attempt. In my first attempt I got 74 overall with R 69 S 90 L 74 W 76. It was just after the preparation of a week period. I just watched you tube and practised from you tube channel and some websites. But after switching from IELTS exam, it is totally a new test. I watched Jay's tutorials. Some more videos and was not sure about the test format but I gave a try.
> After the result of 1 St try I was bit upset and then was little stressed out. Then I thought to give it another try. Started preparing and took a week class from one of the institute in my region. I was lucky to get a good tutor. But he clearly told me that I have strong English basics so not to worry too much just practise from ptestudy.com I followed the instructions and studied sincerely for two to three hours a day. Made some notes. Learnt new vocabulary words. Essay format. I took a template from this forum only, can't remember which page it is but yes from a member of this forum only.
> Again worked very hard for more than two months. Then filled the exam and had another eight days to prepare thoroughly. Purchased platinum Pte from their website and sat for the mock tests. It was horrible as oral fluency and pronounciation was not evaluated. Got 69 overall with all scores around 60. Again upset but prepared hard and sat for second test and it was more or less the same. Then made up my mind that not to worry as I was not that bad in English. Sat for third mock test just one day before my exam. The score rose up to 76 and again built my confidence. I was pretty sure to do my best. One important thing that last time my exam centre was a bit far from my place and travelling time and tiredness was just hectic. This time I chose in my hometown only and got completely refreshed before sitting for the exam.
> Although the cubicals were close to one another and I was not able to hear one or two repeat sentences but still I was able to recall more than half and finished the complete sentence.
> Then my main focus was on important scoring tasks of all modules. I just click single answers on multiple choice too as I didn't want to lose precious marks.
> 
> Finally it worked for me. Listen to Tedmed talks and try to write the keywords to form summary. Try atleast two lectures of about two min. Daily practice the same for speaking as retell lecture and Summarise.
> 
> That's all I did to achieve my goal. Hopefully you have gone through it thoroughly and in case you need any help please inbox me your email id.
> 
> It will be great helping people to succeed.
> 
> Thanx
Click to expand...



Thanks dear.....yes hard work do pay off


----------



## rahul.shankar

venkatesh581 said:


> Okay. You have given your test twice. I think you might need to work on every section (especially main ones which contribute high marks) since in few sections you have not received at least 65+.
> 
> I believe your write from dictation must have went wrong in both the attempts which might have resulted in getting low writing and listening scores.
> 
> What is your spelling scores in the both attempts?


Hi... spelling scores for 1 & 2nd attempt was 73 & 74 respectively. I also believe that I need to work more on every sections but the problem is m not giving that much time on practicing. 

What has to be done from my side to achieve max score ? Your guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## rahul.shankar

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Share your enabling skills score for both tests as well.


Hi. Please find below for 1st & second one. 

Grammar: 67 / 79
Oral Fluency: 68 / 82
Pronunciation: 75 / 68
Spelling: 73 / 74
Vocabulary: 70 / 65
Written Discourse: 57 / 58

Please share your observation based on this...


----------



## rahul.shankar

bahlv said:


> My recommendation is to take a leave on a weekday and block a slot, weekends are usually packed. It felt almost like meditation when I was doing the test while ignoring the environment around me. Everyone has a different accent and pitch of talking and some of the test questions are the same too. So those voices definitely impact you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hello Mate,

Can you please suggest some tips & tricks for getting good score in PTE. I need 79+ in all of them. I have attempted the exam twice but no luck. Your's is really awesome. 

Please do help me out & let me know to proceed forward...

Very Respectfully...


----------



## bahlv

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please suggest some tips & tricks for getting good score in PTE. I need 79+ in all of them. I have attempted the exam twice but no luck. Your's is really awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do help me out & let me know to proceed forward...
> 
> 
> 
> Very Respectfully...


Hey,

If you're really struggling then do buy the official PTE mocks. 

Do you interact in English at workplace? That really helps anyways for speaking. I've been doing that for 12 years now so that helped. 

I also suggest you read business newspapers such as www.livemint.com regularly, it has a lot of articles with charts and tables and you'll learn to interpret and wrote about them.

Also do a deeper analysis of where you are actually struggling, which score is lowest and what is causing it (root cause analysis). Then work on those aspects only for the next 2-3 weeks and then take an official mock test. 

Not sure if writing tips for every type of question would help, but do feel free to PM me with specific queries and I'll be happy to respond. 

Cheers
Vb

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Can you please suggest some tips & tricks for getting good score in PTE. I need 79+ in all of them. I have attempted the exam twice but no luck. Your's is really awesome.
> 
> Please do help me out & let me know to proceed forward...
> 
> Very Respectfully...


Rahul,
People have posted their suggestions/feedback/experience on how they crack PTE and case similar to your score. Spend some time reading those posts. It is really helpful. Believe me...

A couple from my side:
- Keep practising daily and correct/learn from your mistakes else you will keep on attempting with no success. 
- Focus on the high scoring tasks.
- There are tons of resources on the web, Pick 1-2 "quality" and practice them and appear as soon as you feel confident. 

Good luck.


----------



## Flyinghigher

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Can you please suggest some tips & tricks for getting good score in PTE. I need 79+ in all of them. I have attempted the exam twice but no luck. Your's is really awesome.
> 
> Please do help me out & let me know to proceed forward...
> 
> Very Respectfully...


Rahul, following are my recommendations:
1) Make a schedule 1st and follow it religiously. Be very disciplined.
2) Spend at least 2 hours daily accordingly to the schedule
3) When make mistakes, don't just correct them but make a complete analysis about why you made a mistake and how to rectify it in future
4) Attempt each question numerous times. tbh, when i started practicing I used to practice 50+ repeat sentences, 25+ describe image, 5+ retell lecture a day
5) Make use of web resources. Practice from youtube (free best practice). Try PTEpractice, real PTE, PTEstudy.
6) Don't forget to follow E2Language on Youtube and follow all his tips and tricks religiously. He will help you ace everything
7) Make notes. I struggled in reading the most. So i started making notes whenever I prepared for reading. Make notes and then revise your notes frequently.
8) Enhance your vocabulary. Use new words more often. Don't be shy or lazy enough to make mistakes. 
9) Start reading sciencedaily, NYTimes, wired. 
10) Make notes of collocations
11) If you are struggling in listening, then watch movies, listen to podcasts, and TED videos

At the end I would say, be very disciplined and be fair with yourself. Spend 2 hours daily irrespective your friends are calling you, or new movie/season is out or whatever the reason. If you want something you've never had, you've got to do something you've never done. Period.  Cheers.

Reach out to me for further help if you may need.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

rahul.shankar said:


> Hi. Please find below for 1st & second one.
> 
> Grammar: 67 / 79
> Oral Fluency: 68 / 82
> Pronunciation: 75 / 68
> Spelling: 73 / 74
> Vocabulary: 70 / 65
> Written Discourse: 57 / 58
> 
> Please share your observation based on this...


Read as many articles on https://www.livescience.com/ as you can. Read aloud and note down new/difficult words. Look for their meanings and pronunciation in dictionary. After that, write a summary of that article using your own words.

To increase written discourse, make sure that you write relevant stuff following their guidelines e.g. words count, single sentence etc.


----------



## rahul.shankar

Flyinghigher said:


> Rahul, following are my recommendations:
> 1) Make a schedule 1st and follow it religiously. Be very disciplined.
> 2) Spend at least 2 hours daily accordingly to the schedule
> 3) When make mistakes, don't just correct them but make a complete analysis about why you made a mistake and how to rectify it in future
> 4) Attempt each question numerous times. tbh, when i started practicing I used to practice 50+ repeat sentences, 25+ describe image, 5+ retell lecture a day
> 5) Make use of web resources. Practice from youtube (free best practice). Try PTEpractice, real PTE, PTEstudy.
> 6) Don't forget to follow E2Language on Youtube and follow all his tips and tricks religiously. He will help you ace everything
> 7) Make notes. I struggled in reading the most. So i started making notes whenever I prepared for reading. Make notes and then revise your notes frequently.
> 8) Enhance your vocabulary. Use new words more often. Don't be shy or lazy enough to make mistakes.
> 9) Start reading sciencedaily, NYTimes, wired.
> 10) Make notes of collocations
> 11) If you are struggling in listening, then watch movies, listen to podcasts, and TED videos
> 
> At the end I would say, be very disciplined and be fair with yourself. Spend 2 hours daily irrespective your friends are calling you, or new movie/season is out or whatever the reason. If you want something you've never had, you've got to do something you've never done. Period.  Cheers.
> 
> Reach out to me for further help if you may need.



Hello... Thanks for your valuable suggestion. Can you please suggest one more thing. 

Few of my friends has suggested me to join E2L online classes for 30 days. That will help me out practicing in a mannered way rather than doing multiple things & still lacking behind. 

Again your valuable suggestion would be much appreciated. 


Regards...


----------



## rahul.shankar

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Read as many articles on https://www.livescience.com/ as you can. Read aloud and note down new/difficult words. Look for their meanings and pronunciation in dictionary. After that, write a summary of that article using your own words.
> 
> To increase written discourse, make sure that you write relevant stuff following their guidelines e.g. words count, single sentence etc.


Hello... Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please suggest one more thing. 

Few of my friends has told me to join E2L online classes for 30 days. That will help me out practicing in a mannered way rather than doing multiple things & still lacking behind. 

Again your valuable guidance would be much appreciated. 


Regards...


----------



## rahul.shankar

tnk009 said:


> Rahul,
> People have posted their suggestions/feedback/experience on how they crack PTE and case similar to your score. Spend some time reading those posts. It is really helpful. Believe me...
> 
> A couple from my side:
> - Keep practising daily and correct/learn from your mistakes else you will keep on attempting with no success.
> - Focus on the high scoring tasks.
> - There are tons of resources on the web, Pick 1-2 "quality" and practice them and appear as soon as you feel confident.
> 
> Good luck.


Hello... Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please suggest one more thing. 

Few of my friends has told me to join E2L online classes for 30 days. That will help me out practicing in a mannered way rather than doing multiple things & still lacking behind. 

Again your valuable guidance would be much appreciated. 


Regards...


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello... Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please suggest one more thing.
> 
> Few of my friends has told me to join E2L online classes for 30 days. That will help me out practicing in a mannered way rather than doing multiple things & still lacking behind.
> 
> Again your valuable guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards...


E2Language is official partner with PTE, hence joining their online course should be beneficial. 

I did not subscribe to E2L, I directly purchased platinum package from PTE and that worked fine for me. Other than that, my routine included reading articles on various websites and watching Sky News.

Stay focused, it is difficult but definitely not impossible. Good Luck!


----------



## tnk009

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello... Thanks for your valuable feedback. Can you please suggest one more thing.
> 
> Few of my friends has told me to join E2L online classes for 30 days. That will help me out practicing in a mannered way rather than doing multiple things & still lacking behind.
> 
> Again your valuable guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards...


Rahul,
Lot of material of E2 is available free of cost so not sure what you get by subscribing.
Firts try their free material and if you find it useful then u can go for signing up their one of the packges.


----------



## rahul.shankar

Hello Members,

Can anyone please tell me what are the chances of getting Invitation if the overall score is 70 including state sponsorship. 

Also what should I do to increase my points. My points breakup are as below. 

Age: 25
Education: 10
Exp: 10
PTE: Yet to appear but expecting to get 20
ACS: +ve based on 263111 dated 02/11/2018.

Request your help on this please. I would be very much thankful for the responses.


----------



## vattic

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what are the chances of getting Invitation if the overall score is 70 including state sponsorship.
> 
> Also what should I do to increase my points. My points breakup are as below.
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 10
> Exp: 10
> PTE: Yet to appear but expecting to get 20
> ACS: +ve based on 263111 dated 02/11/2018.
> 
> Request your help on this please. I would be very much thankful for the responses.


Hi Rahul,

I think you should use some other threads to discuss this rather than using the PTE-A thread.

Sorry for that.

Vattic


----------



## Ethika

vattic said:


> what was your scores? Let us know with enabling scores as well? Do you see any relationship between those?


Sorry for getting back to you so late, here's my enabling skill score:

G:grammar, OFral fluency Pronunciation S:spelling V:vocab W: written discourse

Mock A: G83 OF55 P75 S81 V90 W79
Mock B: G82 OF57 P68 S90 V80 W90
Mock C: G60 OF64 P71 S90 V79 W79
Mock C (again): G75 OF80 P90 S80 V79 W79

Real: G67 OF70 P90 S70 V70 W90

As you can see... my enabling skills fluctuate quite a lot. So personally I don't take them too seriously.


----------



## Ethika

Realy85 said:


> Finally guys with the help of this forum I was able to nail the exam. I got my desired score of 79+ in all modules with 87 overall. Thanks a ton and here begins my journey to be in the queue of nomination.


Congrats to you on getting your desired score!


----------



## Realy85

Ethika said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally guys with the help of this forum I was able to nail the exam. I got my desired score of 79+ in all modules with 87 overall. Thanks a ton and here begins my journey to be in the queue of nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you on getting your desired score!
Click to expand...


Thanks Ethika 
All the best to you
Hope you get your desired result


----------



## Khurram86sa

rahul.shankar said:


> Hi. Please find below for 1st & second one.
> 
> Grammar: 67 / 79
> Oral Fluency: 68 / 82
> Pronunciation: 75 / 68
> Spelling: 73 / 74
> Vocabulary: 70 / 65
> Written Discourse: 57 / 58
> 
> Please share your observation based on this...


Hi,

Try to improve your pronunciation and written discourse to boost your score. Work more on read aloud to improve your pronunciation and work on your essay structure to improve written discourse score.


----------



## cm1212

Hello!

I am appearing for PTE test on 20th (Sat). This attempt is after 10 months where I failed to get 79+ although I am regularly getting 65+. Can you all suggest me quick suggestions where I should focus on getting 79+? I know it is a short period but no options left.

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Flyinghigher

cm1212 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I am appearing for PTE test on 20th (Sat). This attempt is after 10 months where I failed to get 79+ although I am regularly getting 65+. Can you all suggest me quick suggestions where I should focus on getting 79+? I know it is a short period but no options left.
> 
> 
> 
> Your help is appreciated!


Where are you lacking? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.shankar

vattic said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> I think you should use some other threads to discuss this rather than using the PTE-A thread.
> 
> Sorry for that.
> 
> Vattic


Copy that sir !!! sorry for this... It won't happen again... thanks for your understanding...


Very Respectfully.


----------



## vattic

Ethika said:


> Sorry for getting back to you so late, here's my enabling skill score:
> 
> G:grammar, OFral fluency Pronunciation S:spelling V:vocab W: written discourse
> 
> Mock A: G83 OF55 P75 S81 V90 W79
> Mock B: G82 OF57 P68 S90 V80 W90
> Mock C: G60 OF64 P71 S90 V79 W79
> Mock C (again): G75 OF80 P90 S80 V79 W79
> 
> Real: G67 OF70 P90 S70 V70 W90
> 
> As you can see... my enabling skills fluctuate quite a lot. So personally I don't take them too seriously.


Hi Ethika,
You said true on the enabling scores where it is difficult to get an idea for people who are unfortunate as you by missing the 79+ by one mark. I think you/we have to do the same thing, keep practicing again and again. Try to remember what went wrong on that day of the exam. All the best buddy..!

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## vattic

Just for your thoughts...

I have been seen there are many "PTE Groups" right now who tries to give advice for people. Some of those coaching staff, analyzing very badly and provide mis-leading instructions. what is the intention of having these groups? Have you guys come across any of these groups which are actually providing help for the aspirants? 

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## tnk009

vattic said:


> Just for your thoughts...
> 
> I have been seen there are many "PTE Groups" right now who tries to give advice for people. Some of those coaching staff, analyzing very badly and provide mis-leading instructions. what is the intention of having these groups? Have you guys come across any of these groups which are actually providing help for the aspirants?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


*What works for one person is not necessarily work for others.* People fail to realise this basic thing and opt for one cookie cutter solution.

There are groups/sites/resources which are existed for robbing students by scaring them. Not all groups/sites/resources are bad but certainly, need to pick the quality and genuine out of mushrooms of cashing groups. 

It is the student's responsibility to do due diligence before they listen to them.

Refrain from joining many PTE groups (wats app, telegram, facebook etc) and referring too many practice sites and materials. Pick 1-2 and stick to it.

All the best.


----------



## narendrasvyas

PTE.tools is a good website for practice. I practiced from this site and scored 79+ in March, currently waiting for VISA.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cm1212

I think I have an issue with Writing.
Any tips and tricks?

Thanks!




Flyinghigher said:


> Where are you lacking?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_perera

Hi Guys,

I feel repeat lecture is the hardest part for me. The reason seems to be I am unable to memorize the lecture. I tried 5, 6 lectures and It was a nightmare to me to repeat. Any suggestions or tricks to improve?


----------



## Flyinghigher

g_perera said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I feel repeat lecture is the hardest part for me. The reason seems to be I am unable to memorize the lecture. I tried 5, 6 lectures and It was a nightmare to me to repeat. Any suggestions or tricks to improve?


Just follow Jay's structure. Note down important points. Then use the Jay's template to complete it. In Speaking section of PTE, always remember that Oral Fluency has higher marks than content so do not take a hit on your oral fluency. Focus on fluency. If you think you have less content to speak, then speak on a moderate pace.


----------



## g_perera

Flyinghigher said:


> Just follow Jay's structure. Note down important points. Then use the Jay's template to complete it. In Speaking section of PTE, always remember that Oral Fluency has higher marks than content so do not take a hit on your oral fluency. Focus on fluency. If you think you have less content to speak, then speak on a moderate pace.


I was actually referring to "Repeat Sentence" not repeat lecture. In my mind, it was a repeat sentence but I have typed repeat lecture. Sorry guys. It was my mistake. 

Any suggestion to improve on Repeat Sentence?


----------



## vattic

g_perera said:


> I was actually referring to "Repeat Sentence" not repeat lecture. In my mind, it was a repeat sentence but I have typed repeat lecture. Sorry guys. It was my mistake.
> 
> Any suggestion to improve on Repeat Sentence?


Try to remember phrases rather than word by word. Go with the speaker's flow, which would be easier to remember and speak.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Flyinghigher

g_perera said:


> I was actually referring to "Repeat Sentence" not repeat lecture. In my mind, it was a repeat sentence but I have typed repeat lecture. Sorry guys. It was my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion to improve on Repeat Sentence?


Practice practice practice. While listening, keep your eyes close. It helps you focus. Another tip is break down the sentence in chunks. Listen to jay video for chunking. Another tip is understand the sentence and then repeat. Don't just try to repeat without understanding. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## devendravelegandla

What worked for me is, i downloaded all the latest RS from youtube(career coves) and listened all the time - while i Travel, at home, before going to sleep and all most all the time. You might observe by yourselves after few weeks many sentences will get repeated and also you will get used many academic works. Just do this for few weeks you will see the difference. Hope this helps.



g_perera said:


> I was actually referring to "Repeat Sentence" not repeat lecture. In my mind, it was a repeat sentence but I have typed repeat lecture. Sorry guys. It was my mistake.
> 
> Any suggestion to improve on Repeat Sentence?


----------



## anuragkhetan

*Hi guys, 

For people struggling with PTE A scores, I have created this cheat sheet using which you can target the exact questions which are reducing the scores. *

Link

*Hope it helps!*


----------



## randomlyjobless

anuragkhetan said:


> *Hi guys,
> 
> For people struggling with PTE A scores, I have created this cheat sheet using which you can target the exact questions which are reducing the scores. *
> 
> Link
> 
> *Hope it helps!*



It helps indeed, especially for a person like me who just started preparing for this PTE.


----------



## mt3467

A silly thing which made a difference for me was the positioning of the headset... 

Move the microphone up slightly, so it is away from air blowing out of your nose or mouth. The air can create a lot of noise and distortion, especially if you are nervous. I had the microphone quite high so it was almost in the way of my eye sight but it made a huge difference to my speaking score.


----------



## Khurram86sa

g_perera said:


> Flyinghigher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow Jay's structure. Note down important points. Then use the Jay's template to complete it. In Speaking section of PTE, always remember that Oral Fluency has higher marks than content so do not take a hit on your oral fluency. Focus on fluency. If you think you have less content to speak, then speak on a moderate pace.
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually referring to "Repeat Sentence" not repeat lecture. In my mind, it was a repeat sentence but I have typed repeat lecture. Sorry guys. It was my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion to improve on Repeat Sentence?
Click to expand...

The technique I used was to not memorize the sentence but rather understand and than repeat it. Especially if it's a long sentence. Also try to visualise the situation about which the sentence is, for some reason it helped me alot. 

HTH


----------



## Cool123

mt3467 said:


> A silly thing which made a difference for me was the positioning of the headset...
> 
> Move the microphone up slightly, so it is away from air blowing out of your nose or mouth. The air can create a lot of noise and distortion, especially if you are nervous. I had the microphone quite high so it was almost in the way of my eye sight but it made a huge difference to my speaking score.


Yes, I also suffered a lot due to this mic position. I have got even 11 in my speaking section in main exam due to this problem. Then, I purchased similar headphone and tried PTE official mock test with different mic positions. Placing the mic above the nose is working for me. I am not yet sure about below two things before giving again the main exam.

1: Whether to speak fast or slow? I have got 90 in fluency after speaking very fast but it has reduced my pronunciation marks to near 60.
2: Whether to speak loudly or not? I was successful in mock exams after speaking very slow and fast. Normally, pitch of my sound is very high.

I just want to confirm above two things before giving the main exams. Can you please suggest me here?


----------



## devendravelegandla

Based on my experience fluency is important than pronunciation. also, i have seen people getting 79+ with less pronunciation scores but fluency is always 90.

What was your Speaking and Listening scores?



Cool123 said:


> Yes, I also suffered a lot due to this mic position. I have got even 11 in my speaking section in main exam due to this problem. Then, I purchased similar headphone and tried PTE official mock test with different mic positions. Placing the mic above the nose is working for me. I am not yet sure about below two things before giving again the main exam.
> 
> 1: Whether to speak fast or slow? I have got 90 in fluency after speaking very fast but it has reduced my pronunciation marks to near 60.
> 2: Whether to speak loudly or not? I was successful in mock exams after speaking very slow and fast. Normally, pitch of my sound is very high.
> 
> I just want to confirm above two things before giving the main exams. Can you please suggest me here?


----------



## Cool123

devendravelegandla said:


> Based on my experience fluency is important than pronunciation. also, i have seen people getting 79+ with less pronunciation scores but fluency is always 90.
> 
> What was your Speaking and Listening scores?


My speaking score was 77 and listening score was 79 in the PTE official mock test B that I have given recently. I spoke very fast but not sure whether same trick will work for me in main exam. I was able to maintain same pace during the complete speaking section, which was little uncomfortable for me as I normally don't speak so fast. I will give another mock exam for confirming that if speaking little slow is also giving me 90 in fluency or not because this will make things easier for me in main exam.


----------



## devendravelegandla

You can give one more mock but i would suggest to see scoring patterns in Youtube for speaking and listening because the actual score it not just 90, it is more than that (something like 120 to 130) and you need to focus more on main sections which gives more score and ignore others. Also, Microphone in the actual exam in pretty good than what we use at home. 



Cool123 said:


> My speaking score was 77 and listening score was 79 in the PTE official mock test B that I have given recently. I spoke very fast but not sure whether same trick will work for me in main exam. I was able to maintain same pace during the complete speaking section, which was little uncomfortable for me as I normally don't speak so fast. I will give another mock exam for confirming that if speaking little slow is also giving me 90 in fluency or not because this will make things easier for me in main exam.


----------



## ITSec

Hi All,

I am sharing my very unusual PTE experience with the spirit that it might help others to be mentally prepared for such situations.

I took test last Friday in Singapore. I faced two issues:

1. System hanging (this was with 3-4 test takers in the room)
2. System would randomly type in capital letters even when caps lock is off

Issue 1 was there on and off for 15-20 minutes time window.

Issue 2 was there for 2 out of 3 hours. I had to re-write sentences/words a few times to make it small letters. It wasted a lot of my time and focus. I couldn't complete speaking and listening sections. Writing section I hardly completed but couldn't deliver the quality and my word count for both SWT was 71/72 as I didn't had time to check and correct my work. 

I reported both issues at the test center and gave it in writing also.

My result is not out yet (since Friday). Not sure how Pearson will act in such situations. Pls share if someone has any information about similar scenarios.

Hope this is helpful/insightful for others.

Regards,


----------



## tnk009

ITSec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sharing my very unusual PTE experience with the spirit that it might help others to be mentally prepared for such situations.
> 
> I took test last Friday in Singapore. I faced two issues:
> 
> 1. System hanging (this was with 3-4 test takers in the room)
> 2. System would randomly type in capital letters even when caps lock is off
> 
> Issue 1 was there on and off for 15-20 minutes time window.
> 
> Issue 2 was there for 2 out of 3 hours. I had to re-write sentences/words a few times to make it small letters. It wasted a lot of my time and focus. I couldn't complete speaking and listening sections. Writing section I hardly completed but couldn't deliver the quality and my word count for both SWT was 71/72 as I didn't had time to check and correct my work.
> 
> I reported both issues at the test center and gave it in writing also.
> 
> My result is not out yet (since Friday). Not sure how Pearson will act in such situations. Pls share if someone has any information about similar scenarios.
> 
> Hope this is helpful/insightful for others.
> 
> Regards,


Interesting...Do post your results and outcome of official complaint to PTE.
Most likely they will offer you test as FoC but hope you get your desired score this time only.

All the best


----------



## shavu

Hi All,
Except for PTE Tutorial, is there any other good site that provides full length free mock test, kindly share the details.

Thanks!


----------



## ITSec

Hi Friends,

Good Day!

I will be giving my second attempt of PTE coming Friday. In first attempt, I realized I get tired after speaking and writing sections and was not able to concentrate on reading section completely. 

Can I take a break after speaking/writing and before reading? Will it reduce the test time of any section?

Appreciate your guidance.


----------



## vinay_1187

ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> I will be giving my second attempt of PTE coming Friday. In first attempt, I realized I get tired after speaking and writing sections and was not able to concentrate on reading section completely.
> 
> Can I take a break after speaking/writing and before reading? Will it reduce the test time of any section?
> 
> Appreciate your guidance.


It is a time-bound test and you should not take breaks as you may lose time. However, in your scheduled break have some quick source of energy like a fruit \ a chocolate or dry fruits that boost you and you can join back with full energy. I go by Dry fruits personally.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest if any PTE essay material with answers is available online for reference?


----------



## tnk009

ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> I will be giving my second attempt of PTE coming Friday. In first attempt, I realized I get tired after speaking and writing sections and was not able to concentrate on reading section completely.
> 
> Can I take a break after speaking/writing and before reading? Will it reduce the test time of any section?
> 
> Appreciate your guidance.




And you said you have appeared for PTE before?


----------



## kurca88

shavu said:


> Hi All,
> Except for PTE Tutorial, is there any other good site that provides full length free mock test, kindly share the details.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey mate,
# Pteplus.com.au. I like the detailed analysis of writing and speaking sections after taking the results of their mock exam. 

Be careful on spelling and grammar issues.


----------



## anuragkhetan

*Hi, can anyone share the official free mock test link? I can't find it and I am guessing Pearson has removed it.*


----------



## kurca88

anuragkhetan said:


> *Hi, can anyone share the official free mock test link? I can't find it and I am guessing Pearson has removed it.*


Is it for real?


----------



## SG

anuragkhetan said:


> *Hi, can anyone share the official free mock test link? I can't find it and I am guessing Pearson has removed it.*


Hi Anuragkhetan,

Here you go : https://pearsonpte.com/preparation/practice-tests/scored-practice-test/


----------



## divyesh.sethi

SG said:


> Hi Anuragkhetan,
> 
> Here you go : https://pearsonpte.com/preparation/practice-tests/scored-practice-test/


Is this free mock test or sample questions only..

Can you please confirm??


----------



## Realy85

divyesh.sethi said:


> SG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anuragkhetan,
> 
> Here you go : https://pearsonpte.com/preparation/practice-tests/scored-practice-test/
> 
> 
> 
> Is this free mock test or sample questions only..
> 
> Can you please confirm??
Click to expand...

Scored test and are paid. $79


----------



## srikanth.k.v.

Hello friends,

I gave my second attempt of PTE and failed to get 79+. Here is how I prepared for the two attempts. Please flow your suggestion and help me.

I booked my first PTE on 28th June. I knew I would not score 79 in my first attempt, also considering I had not got too much time to prepare. For the second attempt, I prepared more and gave a lot of the mock tests (I booked PTE with voucher from PTENOTE, which included 50 mock test in each of the four modules). I booked my exam on 22nd July.

The cause of utter dissatisfaction is that I could not complete all the questions in Listening and Reading. I took a lot of time analyzing RnW: Fill the blanks and Reorder Paragraphs and I guess I got it wrong. (I couldn't get the answers right for many in the mock tests either). How do we identity the correct answers for these two? Any popular methods?

I know I use a lot of 'um..' and 'ah..', especially in Describe Image which could be a reason for low Oral Fluency. I also ended up making silly mistakes in Read Aloud. Pronunciation is something I have scored low in both tests. Any other inferences from the scores below and how I can improve? 

Result:
Communicative Skills
Listening - 57/59
Reading - 78/68
Speaking - 65/61
Writing - 63/65
Enabling Skills
Grammar - 65/82
Oral Fluency - 68/57
Pronunciation - 46/45
Spelling - 78/57
Vocabulary - 60/79
Written Discourse - 58/63

Please help.

Thanks,
Srikanth


----------



## kushanmw

Guys need your help!!

I took the exam for the 4th time and below is my score. I am desperate on my speaking score. Trying all the methods to increase oral fluency, I tried speaking very slowly in personal introduction and then faster in all 4 speaking tasks in 3rd attempt. Ended up 59 in speaking. In the final attempt, I spoke slowly, but without long pauses in all 4 speaking tasks and the personal intro. Ended up with 52. Um shocked to see this speaking scores. Please advise!!! 

I hope many seniors here will advise me on how to get oral fluency 90. 

And what kind of pace / speed is needed in personal introduction and all 4 tasks in speaking sections? how many words per second is needed? Is it really necessary to pause in commas and period? Is it really necessary to follow the speaker's tone in RS? 

Listening 84 68 76 67
Reading 83 85 76 83
Speaking 67 68 59 52
Writing 90 79 83 89

Grammar 64 75 85 90
Oral Fluency 78 68 71 55
Pronunciation 41 48 48 36
Spelling 90 90 90 77
Vocabulary 90 71 80 54
Written Discourse 90 90 90 90

Regards,
K.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

kushanmw said:


> Guys need your help!!
> 
> I took the exam for the 4th time and below is my score. I am desperate on my speaking score. Trying all the methods to increase oral fluency, I tried speaking very slowly in personal introduction and then faster in all 4 speaking tasks in 3rd attempt. Ended up 59 in speaking. In the final attempt, I spoke slowly, but without long pauses in all 4 speaking tasks and the personal intro. Ended up with 52. Um shocked to see this speaking scores. Please advise!!!
> 
> I hope many seniors here will advise me on how to get oral fluency 90.
> 
> And what kind of pace / speed is needed in personal introduction and all 4 tasks in speaking sections? how many words per second is needed? Is it really necessary to pause in commas and period? Is it really necessary to follow the speaker's tone in RS?
> 
> Listening 84 68 76 67
> Reading 83 85 76 83
> Speaking 67 68 59 52
> Writing 90 79 83 89
> 
> Grammar 64 75 85 90
> Oral Fluency 78 68 71 55
> Pronunciation 41 48 48 36
> Spelling 90 90 90 77
> Vocabulary 90 71 80 54
> Written Discourse 90 90 90 90
> 
> Regards,
> K.


One tip is to position your mic in such a way that breathes from your nostrils are not recorded.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocharged

Some inputs from my experience:



kushanmw said:


> And what kind of pace / speed is needed in personal introduction and all 4 tasks in speaking sections?


I spoke at a normal pace for all of the above.



kushanmw said:


> how many words per second is needed?


I think fluency of your speech matters more.



kushanmw said:


> Is it really necessary to pause in commas and period?


I spoke like a news reporter, with intonation and by giving proper pauses at commas and full stops.

Here's a snippet from the PTE-A Test Tips PDF:
*Stress the words that carry important information*
When you read the text, stress the words that help to convey meaning, by reading them in a slightly louder voice and adding emphasis to key syllables, e.g., development. Also use rising and falling intonation patterns to show how the ideas are linked or are coming to an end.

Refer the brilliant post #16349 by zaback21, from earlier on this thread.



kushanmw said:


> Is it really necessary to follow the speaker's tone in RS?


I mimicked the speaker's tone (not their accent) and tried to maintain a neutral accent.

Wish you the best in your preparations and next attempt, kushanmw.


----------



## anuragkhetan

*PTE A Scoring*

Is this correct, anyone knows?


----------



## vattic

anuragkhetan said:


> Is this correct, anyone knows?


You can rely on it to get an idea what are the main 5 sections which affects the score in each communicative skill. 

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## vattic

Hi All,

Frustrated again. Got the below scores:

L : 77; R: 80; S: 90; W: 77 and my enabling skills are :

G: 81; OF: 90; P: 78; S: 49; V: 84; WD: 84

I thought my RS, SST and WFD all were good. But when the results out, it is showing something else. Can anybody suggest me where to improve? I have again scheduled on 05-Aug hoping I would be able to overcome my issues and get over 79+ mark.

Cheers,

Vattic


----------



## shavu

*PTE Gold - Test Issue*

PTE Gold Test-A worked perfectly fine except for the Listenings- Write From The Dictation. There was no voice until 2-3 seconds and I was able to hear just last 2-3 words. My internet connection is perfectly fine, no other device was on. I urge you to please look into this technical glitch as it is impacting my major scoring section and I'll not be able to judge my level of preparation. 

Anyone else encountered a similar issue, any suggestion for me?


----------



## turbocharged

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Frustrated again. Got the below scores:
> 
> L : 77; R: 80; S: 90; W: 77 and my enabling skills are :
> 
> G: 81; OF: 90; P: 78; S: 49; V: 84; WD: 84
> 
> I thought my RS, SST and WFD all were good. But when the results out, it is showing something else. Can anybody suggest me where to improve? I have again scheduled on 05-Aug hoping I would be able to overcome my issues and get over 79+ mark.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vattic


Considering the Listening and Writing scores, it looks like you may have made mistakes in Write From Dictation.

Also, the low Spelling score may affect the overall Writing score. Mixing up American and British English (E.g. color Vs colour) in the same answer and punctuation errors (missing punctuations/incorrect punctuations due to panic typing as the clock runs out) could be a few causes.
Try verifying all written content on Grammarly (free Chrome extension) while your practice and identify where you fall short.

All the best!


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi All,

I got my PTE scores as follows.

Can anyone , pls suggest what could be the reason for not getting required score of 79 in reading n writing and what mistakes can be avoided to achieve the score.



L : 81; R: 73; S: 90; W: 75 

G: 90; OF: 90; P: 74; S: 67; V: 84; WD: 85

Experts, pls advice!! 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Flyinghigher

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PTE scores as follows.
> 
> Can anyone , pls suggest what could be the reason for not getting required score of 79 in reading n writing and what mistakes can be avoided to achieve the score.
> 
> 
> 
> L : 81; R: 73; S: 90; W: 75
> 
> G: 90; OF: 90; P: 74; S: 67; V: 84; WD: 85
> 
> Experts, pls advice!!
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Bro, you are definitely struggling in R&W FIB and Reorder paragraphs. How was your reading section btw?


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Flyinghigher said:


> Bro, you are definitely struggling in R&W FIB and Reorder paragraphs. How was your reading section btw?



Bro, I felt Reading section was a little difficult especially few of the questions of multiple choice multiple answer and for both questions, I selected 1 option instead of multiple to avoid negative marking.

Might be I did selected some wrong options in FIB also due to time stress.

Thanks for your help with material, i gone through max..
Can you also pls let me know on basis of which questions writing scores are dependent..


----------



## Flyinghigher

divyesh.sethi said:


> Bro, I felt Reading section was a little difficult especially few of the questions of multiple choice multiple answer and for both questions, I selected 1 option instead of multiple to avoid negative marking.
> 
> Might be I did selected some wrong options in FIB also due to time stress.
> 
> Thanks for your help with material, i gone through max..
> Can you also pls let me know on basis of which questions writing scores are dependent..


You have less score in Reading & Writing both sections, and questions that contribute to these scores are WFD, SWT, R&W FIB, SST, Reorder Paragraphs & Essays. These are the most important questions from these sections. Single & Multiple choice questions do not carry many marks. 

I suggest you to take TCY online Mock test and preparation material. They are very good. Their content is solid and tough. Their scoring is very tight as well.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Flyinghigher said:


> You have less score in Reading & Writing both sections, and questions that contribute to these scores are WFD, SWT, R&W FIB, SST, Reorder Paragraphs & Essays. These are the most important questions from these sections. Single & Multiple choice questions do not carry many marks.
> 
> I suggest you to take TCY online Mock test and preparation material. They are very good. Their content is solid and tough. Their scoring is very tight as well.


...oK Thanks Dear!!


----------



## bhavikkothari34

*PTE or IELTS*

Hi All,

I am appearing for the English for Austrlia PR. Need 8+ band for IELTS and 79+ for PTE. Please suggest for which exam should i opt??

Also suggest for the material or please provide link

Regards,


----------



## Realy85

Please practice from ptestudy.com as I did that too and was able to score 79+ in my second attempt. For the first attempt I was not aware of this website. But before sitting for second time I practised hard from this site only and was able to crack it. So be regular in practising.


Someone also asked to compare pte and IELTS to get 8+ then my suggestion would be go for PTE as you can easily get the desired score but in IELTS it's very hard to get even 7+


----------



## anuragkhetan

Hi I gave my PTE A today, wanted to post exam center review which could help anyone in future. 

Venue - Pearson Gurgaon (2nd Floor, Times Tower)
Time Slot - 8 AM (10 candidates out of total capacity of 15)
Systems - 10/10
Headsets - 7/10 (caused pain to ears and were not sound proof)
Center quality - 10/10 (cleanliness and other aspects)
Disturbance - Since all the candidates are seated next to each other, there was a good amount of disturbance. 

Thanks


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Realy85 said:


> Please practice from ptestudy.com as I did that too and was able to score 79+ in my second attempt. For the first attempt I was not aware of this website. But before sitting for second time I practised hard from this site only and was able to crack it. So be regular in practising.
> 
> 
> Someone also asked to compare pte and IELTS to get 8+ then my suggestion would be go for PTE as you can easily get the desired score but in IELTS it's very hard to get even 7+


Hi Dear,

Website you have mentioned ptestudy.com seems to be a chinese originated and i am not able to convert the language from chinese to english since the page got hanged once it is switched to english users.

Can you please help out on this and confirm how did you used this site?


----------



## AussizMig

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> Website you have mentioned ptestudy.com seems to be a chinese originated and i am not able to convert the language from chinese to english since the page got hanged once it is switched to english users.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help out on this and confirm how did you used this site?


Open in Chrome.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## anita11

Can anyone suggest which is the best test centre for exam in Chandigarh. As I want to attain 79+ . So the centre with least disturbance?


----------



## Realy85

divyesh.sethi said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please practice from ptestudy.com as I did that too and was able to score 79+ in my second attempt. For the first attempt I was not aware of this website. But before sitting for second time I practised hard from this site only and was able to crack it. So be regular in practising.
> 
> 
> Someone also asked to compare pte and IELTS to get 8+ then my suggestion would be go for PTE as you can easily get the desired score but in IELTS it's very hard to get even 7+
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear,
> 
> Website you have mentioned ptestudy.com seems to be a chinese originated and i am not able to convert the language from chinese to english since the page got hanged once it is switched to english users.
> 
> Can you please help out on this and confirm how did you used this site?
Click to expand...

Try pte.tools.com or realpte.com they have same questions and you won't believe that I got 90% of my real paper from this site. Inbox me and I can tell you exactly which number of fill ups, summaries, lectures came to my test both times. For the first time I was unaware but when I filled the exam for second time I started to recall the blanks and everything while practicing. So don't go here and there just focus and work hard for three weeks.

All the best.


----------



## Realy85

anita11 said:


> Can anyone suggest which is the best test centre for exam in Chandigarh. As I want to attain 79+ . So the centre with least disturbance?


Target consultancy sector 8. They have individual cabins. But the staff is not good. Maybe I found this as I traveled for a long.


----------



## Realy85

anita11 said:


> Can anyone suggest which is the best test centre for exam in Chandigarh. As I want to attain 79+ . So the centre with least disturbance?[/QUOT
> Kangaroo also a good one


----------



## anita11

Realy85 said:


> anita11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest which is the best test centre for exam in Chandigarh. As I want to attain 79+ . So the centre with least disturbance?
> 
> 
> 
> Target consultancy sector 8. They have individual cabins. But the staff is not good. Maybe I found this as I traveled for a long.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I gave my exam at Target previously. But I found it disturbing there as well. Does kangaroo centre also have cabins for students?


----------



## sky1988

All PTE-A centres will be full of disturbances especially during the speaking section. Hence, it is better to train your mind to answer in such noisy environment. Try practicing with TV/Radio on in the background or even in a noisy environment. Because no one will be able to tell you which centre is noisy and which is not. But yes, go for a smaller test centre where there will be fewer candidates to reduce the intensity of the background noise and try booking the morning half.

All the best.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

sky1988 said:


> All PTE-A centres will be full of disturbances especially during the speaking section. Hence, it is better to train your mind to answer in such noisy environment. Try practicing with TV/Radio on in the background or even in a noisy environment. Because no one will be able to tell you which centre is noisy and which is not. But yes, go for a smaller test centre where there will be fewer candidates to reduce the intensity of the background noise and try booking the morning half.
> 
> All the best.


Or else you can simply wait until everyone finishes their speaking section...


----------



## anuragkhetan

anuragkhetan said:


> Hi I gave my PTE A today, wanted to post exam center review which could help anyone in future.
> 
> Venue - Pearson Gurgaon (2nd Floor, Times Tower)
> Time Slot - 8 AM (10 candidates out of total capacity of 15)
> Systems - 10/10
> Headsets - 7/10 (caused pain to ears and were not sound proof)
> Center quality - 10/10 (cleanliness and other aspects)
> Disturbance - Since all the candidates are seated next to each other, there was a good amount of disturbance.
> 
> Thanks


Score update - 
Test Date 31st July
Overall 85 || L 86 R 78 S 90 W 84

Guess I need to try my luck again!


----------



## vattic

anuragkhetan said:


> Score update -
> Test Date 31st July
> Overall 85 || L 86 R 78 S 90 W 84
> 
> Guess I need to try my luck again!


Missed by a 1point...hard luck mate. How about your questions? Were any repeated questions? All the best for next time.

Vattic


----------



## anuragkhetan

vattic said:


> Missed by a 1point...hard luck mate. How about your questions? Were any repeated questions? All the best for next time.
> 
> Vattic


Could not find any repetition from prediction websites, questions were not tough or anything.


----------



## vattic

anuragkhetan said:


> Could not find any repetition from prediction websites, questions were not tough or anything.


Yeah, I had my exam on 26-Aug, there were only one or two repeats in RS and ESSAY. Others were new. I'm trying my luck again on 05-Aug.


----------



## anuragkhetan

vattic said:


> Yeah, I had my exam on 26-Aug, there were only one or two repeats in RS and ESSAY. Others were new. I'm trying my luck again on 05-Aug.


Ah man! You have given it thrice.


----------



## bahlv

Keep the tempo up fellas - you gonna crack it!

All the best!


----------



## Realy85

anita11 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anita11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest which is the best test centre for exam in Chandigarh. As I want to attain 79+ . So the centre with least disturbance?
> 
> 
> 
> Target consultancy sector 8. They have individual cabins. But the staff is not good. Maybe I found this as I traveled for a long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I gave my exam at Target previously. But I found it disturbing there as well. Does kangaroo centre also have cabins for students?
Click to expand...


If you find target with noise then I fear you might find others as a lot more noisy as they don't have cabins. But there can be a provision of accomodation which gives you a separate cabin only at the time of booking your test. Speak to pte helpdesk and they will give you complete info.
Hopefully you find it useful.


----------



## twizymonga

*Essay writing - My 2 bits*

I recently took PTE-A and was able to score 80+ in all modules in my third attempt. 

Previously, I was struggling in writing section alone, that too in essay writing. After a lot of research, brain-storming, PTE paid mock tests and three exam attempts, I was able to figure that the basic structure being taught on e2language worked out for me.
I am penning down my experience, as it may help the people who are sailing in the same boat as I was.

There are a lot of essay templates floating around the internet; however, I could make out, it is better to first understand the flow of logic or the structure that PTE's computers recognize. Rather than following a fixed template, a structure needs to be followed and produced. 
Most of the essays I have come across demands an opinion. And as per my experience, there can be two broad ways in which opinion based essays can be attempted:
1) Side 1 vs Side 2
2) Either Side 1 or Side 2
I shall explain the structures one by on for these in the same order:

Side 1 vs Side 2
Introduction:
1) Rephrased general Statement of the topic.
2) Mention side 1 of the topic and side 2.
3) State what the essay shall discuss (that will be your opinion as well). 
Paragraph 1:
1) Rephrased Side 1
2) The reason behind your stance (Side 1) or explanation of side 1.
3) Example
4) "Hence it is apparent" why/how side 1 is valid.
Paragraph 2:
1) "On the contrary, many people believe" Side 2
2) "However, they tend to ignore the fact that" - negate side 2
3) Example
4) Validate side 1 again.
Conclusion:
1) What the essay has discussed.
2) Restate your opinion as the conclusion.


Either Side 1 or Side 2
Intorduction :
1) Rephrased general Statement of the topic.
2) Mention side 1 of the topic and side 2.
3) State what the essay shall discuss (that will be your opinion - Side 1 or Side 2). 
Paragraph 1:
1) Reason #1 behind your opinion (Side 1/2).
2) Explanation of your stance.
3) Example
4) "Hence it is apparent" why/how your Side 1/2 is valid.
Paragraph 2 :
1) Reason #2 behind your opinion (Side 1/2).
2) Explanation of your stance.
3) Example
4) "Therefore, it is a justified statement that.. " why/how Side 1/2 is valid.
Conclusion:
1) What the essay has discussed.
2) Restate your opinion as the conclusion.

Additionally, I tried using statements/phrases like "Not only this......, but also that......" and words like "Besides, Nevertheless" in the explanation part of body paragraphs, which I think also help to strengthen the writing scores.

In my opinion, Side1 vs Side2 is easier to write, because it is quicker to think of 1 idea each for 2 different sides than thinking of 2 ideas for 1 argument. When two arguments are discussed, it may also imitate a broader thought process of the writer, to PTE computers, and may fetch better scores.

I took help of some free examples of such essays available on e2language website: blog.e2language.com/pte-writing-sample

I hope this write up will be helpful.

~Twizy


----------



## sky1988

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Or else you can simply wait until everyone finishes their speaking section...


I think that will be risky as the microphone will go off if there is a silence for few seconds. However, that could also lead to pick up of the background noise. It is better to be prepared for the situation and it is possible if you practice in test environment. The rest will on your performance on the test day.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

sky1988 said:


> I think that will be risky as the microphone will go off if there is a silence for few seconds. However, that could also lead to pick up of the background noise. It is better to be prepared for the situation and it is possible if you practice in test environment. The rest will on your performance on the test day.


Not risky at all. You can spend around 25 minutes in reading instructions and testing microphone. Then start your personal introduction. This way by the time you finish read aloud questions, there will be silence in the room. Tested and 100% risk free method 
(Test timer does not start untill you reach personal introduction)
Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## sky1988

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Not risky at all. You can spend around 25 minutes in reading instructions and testing microphone. Then start your personal introduction. This way by the time you finish read aloud questions, there will be silence in the room. Tested and 100% risk free method
> (Test timer does not start untill you reach personal introduction)
> Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


I thought you said during the test. Well, that is possible as you have some liberty to start a bit late.


----------



## Moincue

Got 79+ in PTE yesterday (2/8/19)


----------



## Realy85

Moincue said:


> Got 79+ in PTE yesterday (2/8/19)



Congrats


----------



## shavu

twizymonga said:


> I recently took PTE-A and was able to score 80+ in all modules in my third attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, I was struggling in writing section alone, that too in essay writing. After a lot of research, brain-storming, PTE paid mock tests and three exam attempts, I was able to figure that the basic structure being taught on e2language worked out for me.
> 
> I am penning down my experience, as it may help the people who are sailing in the same boat as I was.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of essay templates floating around the internet; however, I could make out, it is better to first understand the flow of logic or the structure that PTE's computers recognize. Rather than following a fixed template, a structure needs to be followed and produced.
> 
> Most of the essays I have come across demands an opinion. And as per my experience, there can be two broad ways in which opinion based essays can be attempted:
> 
> 1) Side 1 vs Side 2
> 
> 2) Either Side 1 or Side 2
> 
> I shall explain the structures one by on for these in the same order:
> 
> 
> 
> Side 1 vs Side 2
> 
> Introduction:
> 
> 1) Rephrased general Statement of the topic.
> 
> 2) Mention side 1 of the topic and side 2.
> 
> 3) State what the essay shall discuss (that will be your opinion as well).
> 
> Paragraph 1:
> 
> 1) Rephrased Side 1
> 
> 2) The reason behind your stance (Side 1) or explanation of side 1.
> 
> 3) Example
> 
> 4) "Hence it is apparent" why/how side 1 is valid.
> 
> Paragraph 2:
> 
> 1) "On the contrary, many people believe" Side 2
> 
> 2) "However, they tend to ignore the fact that" - negate side 2
> 
> 3) Example
> 
> 4) Validate side 1 again.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> 1) What the essay has discussed.
> 
> 2) Restate your opinion as the conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either Side 1 or Side 2
> 
> Intorduction :
> 
> 1) Rephrased general Statement of the topic.
> 
> 2) Mention side 1 of the topic and side 2.
> 
> 3) State what the essay shall discuss (that will be your opinion - Side 1 or Side 2).
> 
> Paragraph 1:
> 
> 1) Reason #1 behind your opinion (Side 1/2).
> 
> 2) Explanation of your stance.
> 
> 3) Example
> 
> 4) "Hence it is apparent" why/how your Side 1/2 is valid.
> 
> Paragraph 2 :
> 
> 1) Reason #2 behind your opinion (Side 1/2).
> 
> 2) Explanation of your stance.
> 
> 3) Example
> 
> 4) "Therefore, it is a justified statement that.. " why/how Side 1/2 is valid.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> 1) What the essay has discussed.
> 
> 2) Restate your opinion as the conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I tried using statements/phrases like "Not only this......, but also that......" and words like "Besides, Nevertheless" in the explanation part of body paragraphs, which I think also help to strengthen the writing scores.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, Side1 vs Side2 is easier to write, because it is quicker to think of 1 idea each for 2 different sides than thinking of 2 ideas for 1 argument. When two arguments are discussed, it may also imitate a broader thought process of the writer, to PTE computers, and may fetch better scores.
> 
> 
> 
> I took help of some free examples of such essays available on e2language website: blog.e2language.com/pte-writing-sample
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this write up will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Twizy




I am facing the issue, my written discourse score is very poor. Do you mind to share any of your written essay for reference, PM will work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shavu

Any one having link of latest essay repository or source?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twizymonga

shavu said:


> Any one having link of latest essay repository or source?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me a PM, I shall reply.
I cannot initiate from my side.


----------



## shavu

twizymonga said:


> Send me a PM, I shall reply.
> I cannot initiate from my side.




You need to change the settings to receive the PM. Currently it is restricted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithung

Guys does this score mean 20 points. Does 70 in written discourse make it 10points?

Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 88

Enabling Skills
Grammar 90
Oral Fluency 90
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 86
Vocabulary 90
Written Discourse 70


----------



## Realy85

Mithung said:


> Guys does this score mean 20 points. Does 70 in written discourse make it 10points?
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 88
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 70



Yes 20 points. Enabling skills doesn't count towards points.


----------



## Mithung

Thanks realy85


----------



## vattic

Mithung said:


> Guys does this score mean 20 points. Does 70 in written discourse make it 10points?
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing 88
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 90
> Oral Fluency 90
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 86
> Vocabulary 90
> Written Discourse 70


Congratulations Mithung. Give some guidelines to others to achieve 79+ score?

Cheers..!
Vattic


----------



## Mithung

vattic said:


> Congratulations Mithung. Give some guidelines to others to achieve 79+ score?
> 
> Cheers..!
> Vattic


Hi Vattic, those scores are my brother's. Since I took IELTS, I had no idea about PTE.


----------



## DashBoard

*Stuck in Reading*

Good day everyone,

I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing.  
I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading *section. :rant:

It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light 

1st exam









2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)









Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:


----------



## vattic

DashBoard said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing.
> I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading *section. :rant:
> 
> It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light
> 
> 1st exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:



can't see your image. better give the numbers on the post.


----------



## DashBoard

*Stuck in Reading*

Good day everyone,

I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing. 
I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading* section. 

It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light :faint:

1st exam









2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)









Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:


----------



## DashBoard

vattic said:


> can't see your image. better give the numbers on the post.


Hi Vattic,


1st exam L83 R77 S90 W87
2nd L89 R66 S81 W88


----------



## vattic

DashBoard said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing.
> I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading* section.
> 
> It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light :faint:
> 
> 1st exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:


I think, on your last attempt, your Read Aloud made some contribution to the reading low score. Since the pronunciation has gone down. Are you going too fast? Check from pte.tools about your RAs. It will help you to understand your own pace.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## DashBoard

vattic said:


> I think, on your last attempt, your Read Aloud made some contribution to the reading low score. Since the pronunciation has gone down. Are you going too fast? Check from pte.tools about your RAs. It will help you to understand your own pace.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Yes, I guess it's RA where I made some blunders, and the guy next to me was screaming out loud.
I think I'm going a little bit fast.  Thank you Vattic. Really appreciate.


----------



## ParoP

DashBoard said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> 
> 1st exam L83 R77 S90 W87
> 2nd L89 R66 S81 W88


What materials are you following? May be you can buy some practice material & give some practice tests. The scored test results will help you to identify problems in reading.


----------



## DashBoard

ParoP said:


> What materials are you following? May be you can buy some practice material & give some practice tests. The scored test results will help you to identify problems in reading.


I'm practising from enflares dot org. And I'm using templates I found from several Whatsapp and TG groups. 
Never tried the PTE official mock tests. Looks like it's worth a shot.


----------



## ParoP

DashBoard said:


> I'm practising from enflares dot org. And I'm using templates I found from several Whatsapp and TG groups.
> Never tried the PTE official mock tests. Looks like it's worth a shot.



My husband got a ALL 90 score. We have not used the PTE official mock test as it was very costly. We used unmarked practice tests from another website. It was comparatively cheap. But real time practice with those practice tests helped a lot. You may give a try. What it matters is a lot practice & obviously solid luck during the exam. All the best.


----------



## DashBoard

ParoP said:


> My husband got a ALL 90 score. We have not used the PTE official mock test as it was very costly. We used unmarked practice tests from another website. It was comparatively cheap. But real time practice with those practice tests helped a lot. You may give a try. What it matters is a lot practice & obviously solid luck during the exam. All the best.


Thank you very much Para, Just purchased the platinum pack. And it's still the 2nd week of the month my salary is already gone up in smoke. :faint:

What I will do is, taking Speaking part alone and check if it's contributing to other modules. 

All the best to guys for the future!


----------



## anuragkhetan

DashBoard said:


> Thank you very much Para, Just purchased the platinum pack. And it's still the 2nd week of the month my salary is already gone up in smoke. :faint:
> 
> What I will do is, taking Speaking part alone and check if it's contributing to other modules.
> 
> All the best to guys for the future!


You can see that information online, why wasting your plat pack?


----------



## DashBoard

anuragkhetan said:


> You can see that information online, why wasting your plat pack?


No, what I meant was, as I am suspecting my RA not contributing to my Reading score, 
I will take the Speaking part then check the Speaking and Reading marks. 
If speaking is around 80-90 but the Reading is around 10-15, then I can confirm that the culprit is my RA.


----------



## ITSec

Hi Friends,

I have appeared in PTE-A exam twice. My scores were 79+ for speaking, writing and listening however reading was 71 in first attempt and 72 in second.

Appreciate if someone could guide how can I achieve 79+ in reading? Which sections to focus? How to practice? Where to practice? Any suggestions, tips, tricks, guidance, experiences are welcome...

I have so far relied on self preparation and will continue to do the same. Looking forward to hearing from you...

Regards


----------



## AussizMig

ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have appeared in PTE-A exam twice. My scores were 79+ for speaking, writing and listening however reading was 71 in first attempt and 72 in second.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate if someone could guide how can I achieve 79+ in reading? Which sections to focus? How to practice? Where to practice? Any suggestions, tips, tricks, guidance, experiences are welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> I have so far relied on self preparation and will continue to do the same. Looking forward to hearing from you...
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Practice is the key for reading, practice it from realpte.com.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP

ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have appeared in PTE-A exam twice. My scores were 79+ for speaking, writing and listening however reading was 71 in first attempt and 72 in second.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could guide how can I achieve 79+ in reading? Which sections to focus? How to practice? Where to practice? Any suggestions, tips, tricks, guidance, experiences are welcome...
> 
> I have so far relied on self preparation and will continue to do the same. Looking forward to hearing from you...
> 
> Regards


Keep practicing that's what I can say. we have used https://ptetutorials.com and bought unmarked practice tests from them. It helped us.


----------



## DashBoard

ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have appeared in PTE-A exam twice. My scores were 79+ for speaking, writing and listening however reading was 71 in first attempt and 72 in second.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could guide how can I achieve 79+ in reading? Which sections to focus? How to practice? Where to practice? Any suggestions, tips, tricks, guidance, experiences are welcome...
> 
> I have so far relied on self preparation and will continue to do the same. Looking forward to hearing from you...
> 
> Regards


Hello there,
I'm facing the same issue.

As experts suspected I have been doing some mistakes in RA, even though I got 90 in Speaking.
So I'm trying to slow down my phase. I also found out that I'm skipping 2-3 words in average in each RA so that must have been a huge impact in my Reading.


----------



## Realy85

healthnfitnessmagazine said:


> Srilatha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.
> 
> Have anyone of you appeared this exam?
> 
> Thanks,
> Srilatha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know about PTE Academic.
Click to expand...

PTE- A is pte academic which we all are talking about in this thread. It's not different.


----------



## ITSec

DashBoard said:


> Hello there,
> I'm facing the same issue.
> 
> As experts suspected I have been doing some mistakes in RA, even though I got 90 in Speaking.
> So I'm trying to slow down my phase. I also found out that I'm skipping 2-3 words in average in each RA so that must have been a huge impact in my Reading.


Same here. I got 90 in both attempts in speaking. I will record my RA and look if this is the problem.


----------



## toakagrawal

Can you please share your enabling score?


----------



## shahzaib100

AussizMig said:


> Practice is the key for reading, practice it from realpte.com.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Can you please let me know any reliable source for Reading repeated questions for real exam. There are lots of websites on the net but I don't know which one to choose


----------



## shahzaib100

DashBoard said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing.
> I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading* section.
> 
> It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light :faint:
> 
> 1st exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:


I think its Read Aloud and Reading-Fill in the blanks-Drop Down.


----------



## shahzaib100

Realy85 said:


> Please practice from ptestudy.com as I did that too and was able to score 79+ in my second attempt. For the first attempt I was not aware of this website. But before sitting for second time I practised hard from this site only and was able to crack it. So be regular in practising.
> 
> 
> Someone also asked to compare pte and IELTS to get 8+ then my suggestion would be go for PTE as you can easily get the desired score but in IELTS it's very hard to get even 7+


Hi Bro,

Do they provide paid content or we can practice just fee question. Will they be repeated?


----------



## DashBoard

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Do they provide paid content or we can practice just fee question. Will they be repeated?


I've got Fireflys latest prediction file. (For next week) let me know if you are interested so I can share.


----------



## ITSec

DashBoard said:


> I've got Fireflys latest prediction file. (For next week) let me know if you are interested so I can share.


Hi DashBoard,

Pls share with me. I have PM you my email address.

Thanks alot in advance!


----------



## toakagrawal

DashBoard said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing.
> I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading* section.
> 
> It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light :faint:
> 
> 1st exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:


Will be ok to help me with writing section?

From your enabling score I can say, you need to focus on your pronunciation.
I will recommend this :


----------



## Ak1801

DashBoard said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I had given PTE two times during the last 2 weeks and the results are quite depressing.
> 
> I'm continuously lacking in the *Reading* section.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very hard to analyze in which section I'm performing low, thought experts here would be able to show me some light :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd exam (after a week - Even worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your kind suggestions :amen:


Read Aloud contributes 30-35 marks out of 90 in Reading, so if you can practice to Ace this section, there are chances to improve the score.

Other important sections are FIB(drag drop), FIB(select) and Reorder.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

Hello Everyone, 

I just received my scores in PTE A exam

Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing. 90

Prepared for 20 Days, please use this app called APEUni, it's available on both Android and iOS along with templates. 

They give you good repeated questions

Practicing each and everyone question and take the actual Pearson mock test before taking up the main exam.


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

Also forgot to mention that it is AI scored you'll immediately get to know where you're lacking.


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

Not_so_great_guy said:


> sky1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that will be risky as the microphone will go off if there is a silence for few seconds. However, that could also lead to pick up of the background noise. It is better to be prepared for the situation and it is possible if you practice in test environment. The rest will on your performance on the test day.
> 
> 
> 
> Not risky at all. You can spend around 25 minutes in reading instructions and testing microphone. Then start your personal introduction. This way by the time you finish read aloud questions, there will be silence in the room. Tested and 100% risk free method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Test timer does not start untill you reach personal introduction)
> Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


There's another trick to this, please take up exams in tier two cities, on a weekday and an afternoon slot. 

Tried and tested you'll be the only person writing the exam, you'll be able to score very high marks.


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

bhavikkothari34 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am appearing for the English for Austrlia PR. Need 8+ band for IELTS and 79+ for PTE. Please suggest for which exam should i opt??
> 
> Also suggest for the material or please provide link
> 
> Regards,


Hands down I would say PTE is a tougher exam than ielts but the scoring is excellent because there is no human bias


----------



## DashBoard

toakagrawal said:


> Will be ok to help me with writing section?
> 
> From your enabling score I can say, you need to focus on your pronunciation.
> I will recommend this : RP phonemes: pronunciation tips (BBC learning English) - YouTube





Ak1801 said:


> Read Aloud contributes 30-35 marks out of 90 in Reading, so if you can practice to Ace this section, there are chances to improve the score.
> 
> Other important sections are FIB(drag drop), FIB(select) and Reorder.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much. Yes, I'm focusing more on my pronunciation now.


----------



## DashBoard

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received my scores in PTE A exam
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing. 90
> 
> Prepared for 20 Days, please use this app called APEUni, it's available on both Android and iOS along with templates.
> 
> They give you good repeated questions
> 
> Practicing each and everyone question and take the actual Pearson mock test before taking up the main exam.


 wow...what a score..congratulations and all the best moving forward! 

Could you tell me, what was your score in PTE official tests? was it below to your actual exam score?


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

DashBoard said:


> Arjun_Dayalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received my scores in PTE A exam
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing. 90
> 
> Prepared for 20 Days, please use this app called APEUni, it's available on both Android and iOS along with templates.
> 
> They give you good repeated questions
> 
> Practicing each and everyone question and take the actual Pearson mock test before taking up the main exam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...what a score..congratulations and all the best moving forward!
> 
> Could you tell me, what was your score in PTE official tests? was it below to your actual exam score?
Click to expand...

Thank you so much... This is my actual exam score... I was averaging 80 each during mock tests.


----------



## lalitp

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received my scores in PTE A exam
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing. 90
> 
> Prepared for 20 Days, please use this app called APEUni, it's available on both Android and iOS along with templates.
> 
> They give you good repeated questions
> 
> Practicing each and everyone question and take the actual Pearson mock test before taking up the main exam.


Well done and congrats on perfect score!


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

lalitp said:


> Arjun_Dayalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received my scores in PTE A exam
> 
> Listening 90
> Reading 90
> Speaking 90
> Writing. 90
> 
> Prepared for 20 Days, please use this app called APEUni, it's available on both Android and iOS along with templates.
> 
> They give you good repeated questions
> 
> Practicing each and everyone question and take the actual Pearson mock test before taking up the main exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done and congrats on perfect score!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## phamtantan

Hi guys,

My PTE score is expiring soon so I am retaking the exam next month. I got all 90s in the second attempt 2.5 years ago thanks to using a template for Describe Image. Just wondering if anyone knows the same template would still be good for the current exam - it involves listing the categories and only describe 2 prominent points? Or would you guys be kind enough to send through a template?

Also, would anyone have any other tips for how the test might be different now from 2.5 years ago? E.g. I heard you can't speak monotonously in Speaking anymore?

If you have any test practice material please throw it my way too.

Thank you guys!


----------



## jay.joshi.3

Hi,

I am Jay Joshi from India. I have attempted PTE - A thrice as I want to immigrate to Australia as a skilled immigrant. 

I have scored good, but, not good enough. Please see my scores for all attempt results as under,

PTE-A EXAM SCORE
DATE	08-Jan-19	02-May-19	01-Aug-19
ATTEMPT	1 2 3
Listening	85 79 78
Reading	75 76 75
Speaking	90 90 85
Writing	84 75 76
Grammar	82 83 72
Oral Fluency	82 81 79
Pronunciation	89 90 86
Spelling 89 62 89
Vocabulary	86 88 74
Written D 84 90 90
OVERALL 80 80 78

As you can see, in my first attempt, I was only 4 marks short of 79 for Reading. Whereas, in my 2nd attempt my scores fumbled in both listening and writing (probably due to spelling). In 3rd attempt, except Speaking I scored below 79 in each module.

I took your Bronze package, but, I guess it hasn’t helped much. 

My target is 79 or above in all sections. Especially, in Reading, I have never been able to go above 79, hence, please provide your ideas for reading as well. 

Please suggest if anyone have been through the same and improved his/her result. 

I request to help me in this matter and suggest the best from your end. 

Regards,
Jay


----------



## vinay_1187

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Jay Joshi from India. I have attempted PTE - A thrice as I want to immigrate to Australia as a skilled immigrant.
> 
> I have scored good, but, not good enough. Please see my scores for all attempt results as under,
> 
> PTE-A EXAM SCORE
> DATE	08-Jan-19	02-May-19	01-Aug-19
> ATTEMPT	1 2 3
> Listening	85 79 78
> Reading	75 76 75
> Speaking	90 90 85
> Writing	84 75 76
> Grammar	82 83 72
> Oral Fluency	82 81 79
> Pronunciation	89 90 86
> Spelling 89 62 89
> Vocabulary	86 88 74
> Written D 84 90 90
> OVERALL 80 80 78
> 
> As you can see, in my first attempt, I was only 4 marks short of 79 for Reading. Whereas, in my 2nd attempt my scores fumbled in both listening and writing (probably due to spelling). In 3rd attempt, except Speaking I scored below 79 in each module.
> 
> I took your Bronze package, but, I guess it hasn’t helped much.
> 
> My target is 79 or above in all sections. Especially, in Reading, I have never been able to go above 79, hence, please provide your ideas for reading as well.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone have been through the same and improved his/her result.
> 
> I request to help me in this matter and suggest the best from your end.
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


Practice is the key here. Note your weakness and work on them first.
I gave the exam 7 times and got desired score in 8th attempt.

So focus on your Goal and FYI, I have followed E2 language practice material.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

vinay_1187 said:


> Practice is the key here. Note your weakness and work on them first.
> I gave the exam 7 times and got desired score in 8th attempt.
> 
> So focus on your Goal and FYI, I have followed E2 language practice material.


That's a really good effort!!!

Can you pls share ur initial and final scores.


----------



## jay.joshi.3

Hi

Thanks for your valuable tips. 

Pls provide the link. 

I am Jay Joshi from India. I have attempted PTE - A thrice as I want to immigrate to Australia as a skilled immigrant. 



I have scored good, but, not good enough. Please see my scores for all attempts,



PTE-A EXAM SCORE

DATE

08-Jan-19

02-May-19

01-Aug-19

ATTEMPT

1

2

3

Listening

85

79

78

Reading

75

76

75

Speaking

90

90

85

Writing

84

75

76

Grammar

82

83

72

Oral Fluency

82

81

79

Pronunciation

89

90

86

Spelling

89

62

89

Vocabulary

86

88

74

Written Discourse

84

90

90

OVERALL

80

80

78



As you can see, in my first attempt, I was only 4 marks short of 79 for Reading. Whereas, in my 2nd attempt my scores fumbled in both listening and writing (probably due to spelling). In 3rd attempt, except Speaking I scored below 79 in each module.



My target is 79 or above in all sections. Especially, in Reading, I have never been able to go above 79, hence, please provide your ideas for reading as well.



I request to help me in this matter and suggest the best from your end.



Regards,

Jay


----------



## anuragkhetan

phamtantan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My PTE score is expiring soon so I am retaking the exam next month. I got all 90s in the second attempt 2.5 years ago thanks to using a template for Describe Image. Just wondering if anyone knows the same template would still be good for the current exam - it involves listing the categories and only describe 2 prominent points? Or would you guys be kind enough to send through a template?
> 
> Also, would anyone have any other tips for how the test might be different now from 2.5 years ago? E.g. I heard you can't speak monotonously in Speaking anymore?
> 
> If you have any test practice material please throw it my way too.
> 
> Thank you guys!


What points are you waiting with?


----------



## mani_711

Hello To All,

AUS immigration possible with 7 band along with 15 year experience ????


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your valuable tips.
> 
> Pls provide the link.
> 
> I am Jay Joshi from India. I have attempted PTE - A thrice as I want to immigrate to Australia as a skilled immigrant.
> 
> 
> 
> I have scored good, but, not good enough. Please see my scores for all attempts,
> 
> 
> 
> PTE-A EXAM SCORE
> 
> DATE
> 
> 08-Jan-19
> 
> 02-May-19
> 
> 01-Aug-19
> 
> ATTEMPT
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> Listening
> 
> 85
> 
> 79
> 
> 78
> 
> Reading
> 
> 75
> 
> 76
> 
> 75
> 
> Speaking
> 
> 90
> 
> 90
> 
> 85
> 
> Writing
> 
> 84
> 
> 75
> 
> 76
> 
> Grammar
> 
> 82
> 
> 83
> 
> 72
> 
> Oral Fluency
> 
> 82
> 
> 81
> 
> 79
> 
> Pronunciation
> 
> 89
> 
> 90
> 
> 86
> 
> Spelling
> 
> 89
> 
> 62
> 
> 89
> 
> Vocabulary
> 
> 86
> 
> 88
> 
> 74
> 
> Written Discourse
> 
> 84
> 
> 90
> 
> 90
> 
> OVERALL
> 
> 80
> 
> 80
> 
> 78
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, in my first attempt, I was only 4 marks short of 79 for Reading. Whereas, in my 2nd attempt my scores fumbled in both listening and writing (probably due to spelling). In 3rd attempt, except Speaking I scored below 79 in each module.
> 
> 
> 
> My target is 79 or above in all sections. Especially, in Reading, I have never been able to go above 79, hence, please provide your ideas for reading as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I request to help me in this matter and suggest the best from your end.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jay


As we can see from your scores you're on the borderline of reaching 79+ score in PTE-A.

The best place to assess yourself would be...
https://www.apeuni.com/
Register yourself pay for the monthly usage. 
Which is around $15.

This platform gives you AI scoring similar to the actual PTE exam and also repeated and predictions based on every month and week.

It worked for me. I practiced for a month. Appeared for my exam on 09th August 2019...got my results on 15th August 2019.

My score in my first attempt is Speaking 90, Listening 90, Reading 90, Writing 90.

My enabling skills score is Grammar 90, Oral Fluency 90, Pronunciation 90, Spelling 90, Vocabulary 90, Written Discourse 84.

To everyone here trying to achieve your desired scores this will help you... 

`Your Best friends will turn out to be Read Aloud, Write from Dictation, Repeat Sentence.

Your Close friends will be Summarize Spoken Text, Re-Tell Lecture, Summarize Written Text, Describe Image , Essay, Highlight Incorrect word.

Fine weather friends- Fill in the blanks ( for all sections). These depend on your command over English language or how many questions you practised.

Acquaintance - Multiple choice Multiple Answers, Multiple choice Single answer, select missing word, Short answers.

Enemies*- Re-order Order Paragraph, Highlight correct summary ( they tends to take time and don't give more than 5, 2 marks).

Keep in touch with your best friends and close friends ( Practise them a little bit more but don't even touch these question types when just 24 hours are left for your PTE).`

Wishing you all, the best of luck and may your dreams come alive soon.


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

To give you all a back ground to my previous post and me able to achieve 90 in PTE.

I had taken IELTS twice before. Got 8 band each time, I had taken both paper based and computer based I got the same scores Listening 9 Reading 8.5 Writing 6.5 Speaking 7.5.

Which dint help a lot for the immigration, after a lot of deliberation, decided to take up PTE - A.

The important thing that as a test taker, we should understand the exam pattern, get used to the format of questions, and most importantly for PTE, spontaneity and focusing for almost three hours is the real test.

The questions are easy to crack, there's ample content on the internet for free. 

Regards, 
Arjun


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa

is it possible that can we get the latest content for reading section from this website?


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> To give you all a back ground to my previous post and me able to achieve 90 in PTE.
> 
> I had taken IELTS twice before. Got 8 band each time, I had taken both paper based and computer based I got the same scores Listening 9 Reading 8.5 Writing 6.5 Speaking 7.5.
> 
> Which dint help a lot for the immigration, after a lot of deliberation, decided to take up PTE - A.
> 
> The important thing that as a test taker, we should understand the exam pattern, get used to the format of questions, and most importantly for PTE, spontaneity and focusing for almost three hours is the real test.
> 
> The questions are easy to crack, there's ample content on the internet for free.
> 
> Regards,
> Arjun[/Can you please provide some content from reading section?]


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa

toakagrawal said:


> Will be ok to help me with writing section?
> 
> From your enabling score I can say, you need to focus on your pronunciation.
> I will recommend this : RP phonemes: pronunciation tips (BBC learning English) - YouTube


Hi
i am also facing the same issue in reading section. Have you got any solution for it?
i am doing my practice however not getting enough confidence to give the exam again


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

mayankagrawalcetpa said:


> is it possible that can we get the latest content for reading section from this website?


It has exhaustive questions and it keeps getting updated on a day to day basis. 

It also available as a mobile app.


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan

mayankagrawalcetpa said:


> toakagrawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be ok to help me with writing section?
> 
> From your enabling score I can say, you need to focus on your pronunciation.
> I will recommend this : RP phonemes: pronunciation tips (BBC learning English) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> i am also facing the same issue in reading section. Have you got any solution for it?
> i am doing my practice however not getting enough confidence to give the exam again
Click to expand...

Reading section you need to practice all question formats. 

Please use simple sentence structure determination to identify the blanks, try and read content on collocations, work on exam questions to gain more insight and to feel confident about this section.


----------



## aanser

At last I am 4th time lucky. 

I am silent spectator of this forum, and followed almost every post pertaining to PTE. 

After spending almost 6 months, finally I was able to crack the exam. My scores in each section is mentioned below. 

Listening : 90
Speaking : 90
Writing. : 88
Reading. : 83

My pattern:

1. Writing an essay, SWT and SST on a basis. Moreover, I read most of the editorials written in “THE HINDU”. In addition, I took as much as 1 unofficial mock test during the last week of the exam. 

Advice:

PTE results can be achieved if one practice on a daily basis. Need to pay more attention to Grammar, vocabulary and written discourse. 

Regards
Asif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

aanser said:


> At last I am 4th time lucky.
> 
> I am silent spectator of this forum, and followed almost every post pertaining to PTE.
> 
> After spending almost 6 months, finally I was able to crack the exam. My scores in each section is mentioned below.
> 
> Listening : 90
> Speaking : 90
> Writing. : 88
> Reading. : 83
> 
> My pattern:
> 
> 1. Writing an essay, SWT and SST on a basis. Moreover, I read most of the editorials written in “THE HINDU”. In addition, I took as much as 1 unofficial mock test during the last week of the exam.
> 
> Advice:
> 
> PTE results can be achieved if one practice on a daily basis. Need to pay more attention to Grammar, vocabulary and written discourse.
> 
> Regards
> Asif
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gr8..Congrats!!

Can you please share some tips and tricks for reading and writing as i am struggling from few points in both of them.


----------



## aanser

divyesh.sethi said:


> Gr8..Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share some tips and tricks for reading and writing as i am struggling from few points in both of them.




Writing:

1. Essay - Pay more attention to Grammar. Practice or write at least one essay on a daily basis. By this way you will make less mistake during the exam. Coherent structure is very important. (Your sentence should lead a purpose to the other sentence)

2. SWT - Same as above. Practice at least 2-3 SWTs on a daily basis. Keep your sentence in between 30-40 words. Try to write only the crux of the topic with one relevant supporting idea. 

3. SST - Practicing daily will help. Rather than repeating what you have written while taking notes, try to summarise the whole topic with proper connectors. 

4. WFD - As you may aware this one contributes a lot of marks. Hence practice in bulk. 

As far as reading is concerned, you need to read a hell lot of materials and articles on a daily basis, and practice on websites, which offer you free practice materials. 

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask me for any other queries. 


Regards
Asif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

aanser said:


> Writing:
> 
> 1. Essay - Pay more attention to Grammar. Practice or write at least one essay on a daily basis. By this way you will make less mistake during the exam. Coherent structure is very important. (Your sentence should lead a purpose to the other sentence)
> 
> 2. SWT - Same as above. Practice at least 2-3 SWTs on a daily basis. Keep your sentence in between 30-40 words. Try to write only the crux of the topic with one relevant supporting idea.
> 
> 3. SST - Practicing daily will help. Rather than repeating what you have written while taking notes, try to summarise the whole topic with proper connectors.
> 
> 4. WFD - As you may aware this one contributes a lot of marks. Hence practice in bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as reading is concerned, you need to read a hell lot of materials and articles on a daily basis, and practice on websites, which offer you free practice materials.
> 
> Hope this helps. Feel free to ask me for any other queries.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Asif
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Thanks for you response!!

Can you please share 2-3 good websites for reading pratice, as of now i am using ptetoools, ptetutorials, realpte, ptenote. Kindly share any other good websites if available.


----------



## aanser

divyesh.sethi said:


> Many Thanks for you response!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share 2-3 good websites for reading pratice, as of now i am using ptetoools, ptetutorials, realpte, ptenote. Kindly share any other good websites if available.




I think you are already referring too many sites. I practiced on realpte, and I would suggest you to stick with one site and complete the all questions in that section. Moreover, try to understand the passage and learn more colloquial words. 

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask for any other queries. 

Regards
Asif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shavu

My friend gave the PTE on 27th Aug and still waiting for the result, I have been hearing that the result is coming in a day, 3 day delay is OK ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankush0987

shavu said:


> My friend gave the PTE on 27th Aug and still waiting for the result, I have been hearing that the result is coming in a day, 3 day delay is OK ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Dear,

I also faced same issue and got my PTE result on 5th day after taking exam.


----------



## Realy85

Ankush0987 said:


> shavu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend gave the PTE on 27th Aug and still waiting for the result, I have been hearing that the result is coming in a day, 3 day delay is OK ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear,
> 
> I also faced same issue and got my PTE result on 5th day after taking exam.
Click to expand...

Same here got result after 5 days


----------



## shahzaib100

*PTE Reading Study Material*

Guys, can anyone please let me know when I can get PTE reading study lessons free for Fill in the blanks (D&D), fill in the blanks ( dropdown) and reorder paragraph. Your response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## shavu

Realy85 said:


> Same here got result after 5 days


Thanks for your response.
But these days I have been reading that everyone is getting the result on the same day, so I was wondering if there is any technical issue going on. Not sure if everyone sat for the exam this week haven't got the result. If that's not the case then how come for some its a same-day result and for few it is delayed by 5 days 

Comments??

Thanks!


----------



## shavu

*PTE Test Result delay*



Realy85 said:


> Same here got result after 5 days


Thanks for your response.
But these days I have been reading that everyone is getting the result on the same day, so I was wondering if there is any technical issue going on. Not sure if everyone sat for the exam this week haven't got the result. If that's not the case then how come for some its a same-day result and for few it is delayed by 5 days 

Comments??

Thanks!


----------



## Ankush0987

shavu said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here got result after 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> But these days I have been reading that everyone is getting the result on the same day, so I was wondering if there is any technical issue going on. Not sure if everyone sat for the exam this week haven't got the result. If that's not the case then how come for some its a same-day result and for few it is delayed by 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments??
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

On Pearson site it is mentioned that 97% of test results are out in 2 days, whereas, 3% of test results take around 5 days.


----------



## ITSec

Hi Friends,

In listening FIB, if the blank answer is 26/twenty six. Will we answer in figure (26) or words (twenty six)?

TIA.


----------



## sunilkms

shahzaib100 said:


> Guys, can anyone please let me know when I can get PTE reading study lessons free for Fill in the blanks (D&D), fill in the blanks ( dropdown) and reorder paragraph. Your response will be highly appreciated.


Did you try realpte?


----------



## shahzaib100

sunilkms said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, can anyone please let me know when I can get PTE reading study lessons free for Fill in the blanks (D&D), fill in the blanks ( dropdown) and reorder paragraph. Your response will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try realpte?
Click to expand...

Yes I am practicing from realpte but there is no lecture or video regarding the tips for that.


----------



## Rickle

TE for their migration visa.


----------



## Rickle

Hey guys, i don't mean to create chaos, but my friend's migration lawyer urged her to get PTE score ASAP or go with other tests if possible because there are dicussions in DHA that they will possibly no longer accept PTE for migration visa categories like 189, 190 and 491 but still accept for visa 500 for education purposes in the end of this year or early next year when new point system kicks in. Nothing has been confirmed yet, but there is a possibility with the trend of tightening immigration policy these days. The reason given is that since the introduction of PTE test being accepted along with other tests like IELTS and TOFEL, more than 95% of applicant with very high PTE score applied for migration visas which has raised the question regarding the credibility of PTE tests to DHA. This happened in UK before in 2015 when they no longer accepted PTE for their migration visa.


----------



## ITSec

anyone know the correct answer for such questions?



ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In listening FIB, if the blank answer is 26/twenty six. Will we answer in figure (26) or words (twenty six)?
> 
> TIA.


----------



## AG_PR

ITSec said:


> anyone know the correct answer for such questions?


It is suggested to write twenty six.


----------



## romio2020

Rickle said:


> Hey guys, i don't mean to create chaos, but my friend's migration lawyer urged her to get PTE score ASAP or go with other tests if possible because there are dicussions in DHA that they will possibly no longer accept PTE for migration visa categories like 189, 190 and 491 but still accept for visa 500 for education purposes in the end of this year or early next year when new point system kicks in. Nothing has been confirmed yet, but there is a possibility with the trend of tightening immigration policy these days. The reason given is that since the introduction of PTE test being accepted along with other tests like IELTS and TOFEL, more than 95% of applicant with very high PTE score applied for migration visas which has raised the question regarding the credibility of PTE tests to DHA. This happened in UK before in 2015 when they no longer accepted PTE for their migration visa.


Are you sure of that news ? 
Did you research online for such updates ?

If this is correct it will be a disaster :-(


----------



## DashBoard

Good Morning!
Woke up with good news, finally got my desired score 

Thank you so much for your guidance especially when I was struggling with Reading.

Just sharing my journey, it has not been a smooth sail. And I would have been happier If I have gotten this score 4-5 months back but anyways here helps this motivates someone.


----------



## DashBoard

romio2020 said:


> Are you sure of that news ?
> Did you research online for such updates ?
> 
> If this is correct it will be a disaster :-(


Don't panic about this false alarm. I don't understand what people try to achieve by spreading these fake info. 

This is about last year contract renewal.
https://pearsonpte.com/articles/department-of-home-affairs-renews-pte-academic-endorsement/


----------



## NEDIII

Completely agree! they post it on several threads and some guys who have already gotten their ITA a few weeks ago, come and endorse the news and say PTE isn't fair! while it is what they took too!
I don't know what they are after? now that they are on the other side they want to create chaos and disappointment for us who are still waiting!


----------



## romio2020

DashBoard said:


> Don't panic about this false alarm. I don't understand what people try to achieve by spreading these fake info.
> 
> This is about last year contract renewal.
> https://pearsonpte.com/articles/department-of-home-affairs-renews-pte-academic-endorsement/


Thank you my friend for your words ...


----------



## kamskans

shavu said:


> Thanks for your response.
> But these days I have been reading that everyone is getting the result on the same day, so I was wondering if there is any technical issue going on. Not sure if everyone sat for the exam this week haven't got the result. If that's not the case then how come for some its a same-day result and for few it is delayed by 5 days
> 
> Comments??
> 
> Thanks!


Been 3 days and still no result. Just wondering - is there any correlation between days taken for result and actual score?
i.e more days it takes, possibility of lesser score? Something like that?


----------



## Platinum Sensei

I'd also like to know the same thing too (correlation between waiting time and success rates)
It's the 6th day now for me, I wrote Pearson and they responded yesterday asking for a further 3-5 days


----------



## venkatesh581

Platinum Sensei said:


> I'd also like to know the same thing too (correlation between waiting time and success rates)
> It's the 6th day now for me, I wrote Pearson and they responded yesterday asking for a further 3-5 days


Hopefully, you will get the results soon. Can you share your exam experience? How do you feel overall test toughness?

Quite a few rumours here and there about exam. Not sure which is true and which is not. So, just want to understand from you as you have taken the exam recently.


----------



## Platinum Sensei

Ok - some background information:
That was my sixth appearance.
In my best session I scored SLRW: 74, 90,84,90
Truly the exam is getting tougher particularly the reading and listening sections.
For some funny reason I keep getting funny marks for fluency and pronunciation (as low as 10 each) despite the fact that I have a master's degree delivered 💯 in English and I speak English everyday both at home and at work - I have colleagues from the UK also at work.
The whole thing amazes me!

So for anyone prepping for the exams, you need to really be committed to whatever it is your doing!

Cheers!


----------



## venkatesh581

DashBoard said:


> Good Morning!
> Woke up with good news, finally got my desired score
> 
> Thank you so much for your guidance especially when I was struggling with Reading.
> 
> Just sharing my journey, it has not been a smooth sail. And I would have been happier If I have gotten this score 4-5 months back but anyways here helps this motivates someone.


Congratulations..


----------



## divyesh.sethi

DashBoard said:


> Good Morning!
> Woke up with good news, finally got my desired score
> 
> Thank you so much for your guidance especially when I was struggling with Reading.
> 
> Just sharing my journey, it has not been a smooth sail. And I would have been happier If I have gotten this score 4-5 months back but anyways here helps this motivates someone.


Superb!! Congrats..

Can you please share some tips on reading and writing. I am struggling in both from 4-5 scores only


----------



## DashBoard

divyesh.sethi said:


> Superb!! Congrats..
> 
> Can you please share some tips on reading and writing. I am struggling in both from 4-5 scores only


Focus more on FIB and SWT - Also RA contributes a huge amount towards the Reading section.


----------



## ITSec

Congratulations mate!

I am also struggling in Reading. Going for my 3rd attempt on Monday. Appreciate some tips for reading and where you prepared from?

Thanks.



DashBoard said:


> Good Morning!
> Woke up with good news, finally got my desired score
> 
> Thank you so much for your guidance especially when I was struggling with Reading.
> 
> Just sharing my journey, it has not been a smooth sail. And I would have been happier If I have gotten this score 4-5 months back but anyways here helps this motivates someone.


----------



## Julyhtet

kamskans said:


> Been 3 days and still no result. Just wondering - is there any correlation between days taken for result and actual score?
> i.e more days it takes, possibility of lesser score? Something like that?


Not really. Mine took 6 days. And I got my desired score. Do not worry. You should get it very soon.


----------



## stayhigh

Dear All,

Anyone can point out to the best PTE test center in Bangalore?


----------



## Ak1801

stayhigh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Anyone can point out to the best PTE test center in Bangalore?


The one in Shivajinagar is the newest and best center.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## p12maheshcs

is it mandatory to give PTE-A before starting skill assessment? or you can do skill assessment in parallel to PTE-A.


----------



## NB

p12maheshcs said:


> is it mandatory to give PTE-A before starting skill assessment? or you can do skill assessment in parallel to PTE-A.


It depends on the skills assessment agency
What is your Anzsco code?

Cheers


----------



## p12maheshcs

*Skill assessment*



NB said:


> It depends on the skills assessment agency
> What is your Anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers


261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## NB

p12maheshcs said:


> 261111 ICT Business Analyst


Then you need not get your PTEA done before skills assessment 
Both can be done in either sequence or parallel 

Cheers


----------



## AG_PR

stayhigh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Anyone can point out to the best PTE test center in Bangalore?


I can give you feedback on The Chopras (Bangalore). I have given two of my attempts in this center and found both of my experiences good in terms of infrastructure. You may hear some noise sporadically during speaking sessions and I think it is very normal in all centers (at least in India).

All the best for your exam.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Guys,

Can anyone pls suggest which website is better for PTE practice realpte.com or pte.tools com


----------



## shilvin

real pte.com , pte tutorials and APEuni. Practising this will be sufficient.


----------



## k2rulz

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest which website is better for PTE practice realpte.com or pte.tools com


E2 language, no competition.
Proven to be the best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Platinum Sensei

Anyone had their results put on hold before?
How long did it take to resolve?
How was the final score?


----------



## uddhap

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest which website is better for PTE practice realpte.com or pte.tools com



you can practice these questions.

https://ptetutorials.com/sample-questions/speaking-read-aloud
https://realpte.com

Thanks 
Uddhap


----------



## mail2notif

Did any one got invited and were successful in getting visa with wrong PTE registration number and/or date in EOI.

I only replaced the PTE score for the latest attempt where I could claim 20 points for english while earlier attempt had 10 points but forgot to double check PTE registration and date as I wasn't very careful besides not expecting invite on this 489 EOI for family Sponsorship in pro rata. 

Now it seems like visa application will get rejected and might cost me money and/or ban. Have any one experienced something similar? 

For example: PTE date and registration is for December 2018 attempt while PTE score is for June 2019 attempt. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## KJ Singh

I heard from a renowned immigration consultant that DHA is thinking and might soon exclude the PTE-A exam from its list for immigration purposes as candidates more than ever before are getting 20 points with 79 each. How true is it? Have anyone heard such kind or news?
However, they will continue to accept PTE-A for study assessment and for student visa purposes.


----------



## venkatesh581

KJ Singh said:


> I heard from a renowned immigration consultant that DHA is thinking and might soon exclude the PTE-A exam from its list for immigration purposes as candidates more than ever before are getting 20 points with 79 each. How true is it? Have anyone heard such kind or news?
> However, they will continue to accept PTE-A for study assessment and for student visa purposes.


Not sure. I saw a couple of posts in the forum recent days mentioning the same. I suggest not to trust such false news unless it is published by DHA or legitimate government body.

However, it might true or might not. But, if it is true, which means they don't have trust in evolving technologies and going back to basics of written exams such as IELTS.

Even IELTS is providing computer based examination with the motivation of PTE though full scale version is yet ready across the world. So, I do not think they will take such decision of not accepting PTE for immigration. 

No need to be panic I believe, lets do our best and rest should be assured.


----------



## divyesh.sethi

k2rulz said:


> E2 language, no competition.
> Proven to be the best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Thanks!!

But i think E2L is having very limited material which is free.. 

Will appreciate if u may confirm..what is the subscription price for upgraded services and do they provide mock test also??


----------



## venkatesh581

*PTE Listening*

Can any one advise me the best podcast website or channel for listening practice? I am looking for some authentic source for preparation.


----------



## shahzaib100

Dear Experts,

I just want to know about IELTS Academic and IELTS general. My wife has started preparing for IELTS academic for upcoming changes in November so that I can gain 5 extra spouse points. We are unaware of the type of exam required for immigration for a spouse. Can my wife take IELTS academic? or she should appear for IELTS general. I couldn't find much information on the immigration website. Can anyone please guide me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimba0705

venkatesh581 said:


> Can any one advise me the best podcast website or channel for listening practice? I am looking for some authentic source for preparation.




Realpte.com is very helpful. I practiced with them and got 85 for writing and 90 for others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimba0705

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I just want to know about IELTS Academic and IELTS general. My wife has started preparing for IELTS academic for upcoming changes in November so that I can gain 5 extra spouse points. We are unaware of the type of exam required for immigration for a spouse. Can my wife take IELTS academic? or she should appear for IELTS general. I couldn't find much information on the immigration website. Can anyone please guide me? Thanks in advance.




In terms of level of complexity I think the general is easier to get passing grades unless your wife might use the language for uni applications. But mind you the materials you could find online are a bit out of date, and the exams are more difficult than before. I just took my ielts in July and could notice the difference from last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100

kimba0705 said:


> In terms of level of complexity I think the general is easier to get passing grades unless your wife might use the language for uni applications. But mind you the materials you could find online are a bit out of date, and the exams are more difficult than before. I just took my ielts in July and could notice the difference from last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro for the valuable information. In academic, the reading section will give 6 band on 23 correct answers while in the General 6 band is on 28 correct answers. Don't know she will get 28 or not . Well, my main query is, whether Aus immigration people will accept IELTS academic for Skilled immigration? I am the main applicant and I am preparing for PTE while my wife is preparing for IELTS, but i don't know if immigration will accept IELTS academic or general. Because normally, academic is only acceptable for Study visa


----------



## kimba0705

shahzaib100 said:


> Thanks, bro for the valuable information. In academic, the reading section will give 6 band on 23 correct questions while in the General 6 band is on 28 correct scores. Don't know she will get 28 or not . Well my main query is , whether Aus immigration will accept IELTS academic for Skilled immigration? I am the main applicant and I am preparing for PTE while my wife is preparing for IELTS, but i don't know if immigration will accept IELTS academic or general. Because normally, academic is only acceptable by Study visa



As per what I consulted earlier this year with my friend who offered ielts/pte training, one can only apply for pr with general training ielts. But please refer to the latest documentation of immigration for requirements. 

The reading section of general training is in generally much easier than academic but its not straight forward to compare which one is easier to get with with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

shahzaib100 said:


> Thanks, bro for the valuable information. In academic, the reading section will give 6 band on 23 correct answers while in the General 6 band is on 28 correct answers. Don't know she will get 28 or not . Well, my main query is, whether Aus immigration people will accept IELTS academic for Skilled immigration? I am the main applicant and I am preparing for PTE while my wife is preparing for IELTS, but i don't know if immigration will accept IELTS academic or general. Because normally, academic is only acceptable for Study visa


IELTS general. Take IELTS general, I think academic is not accepted, and it is much harder.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I just want to know about IELTS Academic and IELTS general. My wife has started preparing for IELTS academic for upcoming changes in November so that I can gain 5 extra spouse points. We are unaware of the type of exam required for immigration for a spouse. Can my wife take IELTS academic? or she should appear for IELTS general. I couldn't find much information on the immigration website. Can anyone please guide me? Thanks in advance.


They accept IETLS general training which is slightly easier. But it's not written that they do not accept the academic version. So it's open to interpretation.


----------



## anita11

Latest attempt:
L 74 R 70 S 70 W 73
G 82 OF 65 P 61 S 63 V 90 WD 85

Previous attempt:
L 79 R 66 S 64 W 77
G 62 OF 66 S 64 V 90 WD 84
Again disappointed with my pte score.
Please guide me with this. I want to attain 79+ . What questions type did I mess up. Please tell me how to improve on it.


----------



## anita11

Waiting for reply. Experts please help.



anita11 said:


> Latest attempt:
> L 74 R 70 S 70 W 73
> G 82 OF 65 P 61 S 63 V 90 WD 85
> 
> Previous attempt:
> L 79 R 66 S 64 W 77
> G 62 OF 66 S 64 V 90 WD 84
> Again disappointed with my pte score.
> Please guide me with this. I want to attain 79+ . What questions type did I mess up. Please tell me how to improve on it.


----------



## oracle.manu

anita11 said:


> Waiting for reply. Experts please help.


Please work on following items on priority:

Write from dictation
Repeat Sentence
Reading & Writing Fill in the blanks

Also, work on fluency i.e. the main key in Speaking.


----------



## venkatesh581

*Pte*

Today I have received my score but missed with 1 point in Listening to reach 79+ territory. Any suggestions for further practice?

L78 R90 S84 W87


----------



## ANAIN

venkatesh581 said:


> Today I have received my score but missed with 1 point in Listening to reach 79+ territory. Any suggestions for further practice?
> 
> L78 R90 S84 W87


From the Score card, only possible reason could be your spelling mistakes, otherwise rest of parameters are good. You can analyze your WFD and FIB if you are making silly spelling mistakes and costing you in Listening section even after writing the correct word. Thanks


----------



## venkatesh581

ANAIN said:


> From the Score card, only possible reason could be your spelling mistakes, otherwise rest of parameters are good. You can analyze your WFD and FIB if you are making silly spelling mistakes and costing you in Listening section even after writing the correct word. Thanks


Thanks ANAIN, I have one doubt. In one of the write from dictation I am not sure about spelling among Field and Feild at that time. So, I wrote both the words and moved on. This thing I did because, some where I have red we can write both the words since algorithm picks up correct one and ignore wrong one.
Also, in another WFD, I heard essential or central. So, I wrote both words. 

Do you think this must have reduced my score?

In the score guide, I do not see much guidelines for WFD and it says only correctly spelled words in a sequence.


----------



## uddhap

venkatesh581 said:


> Today I have received my score but missed with 1 point in Listening to reach 79+ territory. Any suggestions for further practice?
> 
> L78 R90 S84 W87


Hi

Don't be worry. I also passed the same situation. It's heartbreaking.
Try hard. you can achieve in next attempt.

Thanks
Uddhap


----------



## ANAIN

venkatesh581 said:


> Thanks ANAIN, I have one doubt. In one of the write from dictation I am not sure about spelling among Field and Feild at that time. So, I wrote both the words and moved on. This thing I did because, some where I have red we can write both the words since algorithm picks up correct one and ignore wrong one.
> Also, in another WFD, I heard essential or central. So, I wrote both words.
> 
> Do you think this must have reduced my score?
> 
> In the score guide, I do not see much guidelines for WFD and it says only correctly spelled words in a sequence.


It's up to you, if you want to use this trick in-case of confusion. I'm not sure it is proven or not. 
Anyway, one mistake could not cost you 12 marks in listening and your spelling score is clearly showing that there is scope of improvement and you can easily pass 79. Believe yourself and don't give gap between exams to ensure continuity.
All the best.


----------



## vinayge

Hi All,

I am preparing to write PTE after more than a year break. Can you please let me know if there are any changes or materials available, tips, tricks and recent essay if available.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## divyesh.sethi

venkatesh581 said:


> Today I have received my score but missed with 1 point in Listening to reach 79+ territory. Any suggestions for further practice?
> 
> L78 R90 S84 W87


I am also having same scenario.. I lacked from 1 mark in reading..Today i got the results.
Extremely disappointing it is!!


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hello all,

I got my PTE scores today.

I missed just from 1 mark in Reading section.

Experts, please suggest and guide, where should I focus in order to cover the gap.

I am always finding reading very difficult while doing practices. Any tips for reading will be very helpful.

Scores : 

L86/R78/S90/W84

G78/OF90/P77/SP77/VOC90/WD80


----------



## divyesh.sethi

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> I missed just from 1 mark in Reading section.
> 
> Experts, please suggest and guide, where should I focus in order to cover the gap.
> 
> I am always finding reading very difficult while doing practices. Any tips for reading will be very helpful.
> 
> Scores :
> 
> L86/R78/S90/W84
> 
> G78/OF90/P77/SP77/VOC90/WD80



And should I go for rescoring or not, since I am only one mark shorter..


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

divyesh.sethi said:


> And should I go for rescoring or not, since I am only one mark shorter..


Don't go for recheck.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Don't go for recheck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Ok.. Is it true that they provide full fee refund of rechecking (120$) if any mark is changed , either decreased or increased?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

divyesh.sethi said:


> Ok.. Is it true that they provide full fee refund of rechecking (120$) if any mark is changed , either decreased or increased?


Yes, score will not change. It is marked by an algorithm.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

But in some cases, I have observed changes in score. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yes, score will not change. It is marked by an algorithm.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


This is not true for every case. In some cases, scores do change, either decreased or increased!!

Did you applied for recheck?


----------



## NB

divyesh.sethi said:


> This is not true for every case. In some cases, scores do change, either decreased or increased!!
> 
> Did you applied for recheck?


Do you first hand experience of a close friend or it’s just what you have heard

Cheers


----------



## inspi

divyesh.sethi said:


> This is not true for every case. In some cases, scores do change, either decreased or increased!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you applied for recheck?


Did you do a recheck and got revised marks?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

divyesh.sethi said:


> This is not true for every case. In some cases, scores do change, either decreased or increased!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you applied for recheck?


No I didn't.
Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses*[ie: essay, summarise written text and summarise spoken text]*are rescored.*[This alone should give you pause for thought! Are you so confident about your spoken performance that you would risk the money and potential loss of marks?]

They only way your score will go up is if some other module score increases. You already have 90 in speaking and 86 in listening which I think can have effect on reading scores.

It's up to you to go for recheck, but if I were in your place, I would not.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> No I didn't.
> Only spoken responses and open-ended written responses*[ie: essay, summarise written text and summarise spoken text]*are rescored.*[This alone should give you pause for thought! Are you so confident about your spoken performance that you would risk the money and potential loss of marks?]
> 
> They only way your score will go up is if some other module score increases. You already have 90 in speaking and 86 in listening which I think can have effect on reading scores.
> 
> It's up to you to go for recheck, but if I were in your place, I would not.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Ok. Thanks!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt2017

divyesh.sethi said:


> And should I go for rescoring or not, since I am only one mark shorter..


Based on my experience, please dont go for pte rescore. I have gone through this phase and its natural to feel heartbroken (in my case, 2 times with 78 score in single module) . Believe, you can pass by retaking exam :fingerscrossed: (I got it in my 3rd attempt). 


*Go for rescore only if you feel there was any technical issues, such as faulty microphones. Otherwise i would say NO for your wellbeing


----------



## Platinum Sensei

jmt2017 said:


> Based on my experience, please dont go for pte rescore. I have gone through this phase and its natural to feel heartbroken (in my case, 2 times with 78 score in single module) . Believe, you can pass by retaking exam :fingerscrossed: (I got it in my 3rd attempt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go for rescore only if you feel there was any technical issues, such as faulty microphones. Otherwise i would say NO for your wellbeing


I also experienced the same thing
78 in speaking (which was my highest speaking score at the time) and then subsequently 78 in reading.
My advice is you put in some effort and refine your method 
I scored a perfect 90 in my last try! 
Don't give up, you're almost there!!!

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Platinum Sensei said:


> I also experienced the same thing
> 78 in speaking (which was my highest speaking score at the time) and then subsequently 78 in reading.
> My advice is you put in some effort and refine your method
> I scored a perfect 90 in my last try!
> Don't give up, you're almost there!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your valuable suggestions!! Did you scored 90 in reading? 
Can you share any tips for reading as I while doing practice also, I am not able to make all of them correct. Some incorrect answers are always there, sometimes it's MCMA,other times it's ROP /FIB

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

jmt2017 said:


> Based on my experience, please dont go for pte rescore. I have gone through this phase and its natural to feel heartbroken (in my case, 2 times with 78 score in single module) . Believe, you can pass by retaking exam :fingerscrossed: (I got it in my 3rd attempt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go for rescore only if you feel there was any technical issues, such as faulty microphones. Otherwise i would say NO for your wellbeing


Thanks for your valuable suggestions!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Platinum Sensei

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for your valuable suggestions!! Did you scored 90 in reading?
> Can you share any tips for reading as I while doing practice also, I am not able to make all of them correct. Some incorrect answers are always there, sometimes it's MCMA,other times it's ROP /FIB
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes I did.
You'd need to expose yourself to a lot of questions - practice repeatedly.
Prediction files help you to focus also.
Whatever you do allot maximum brain power to both fill in the blank activities and reorder paragraphs - it takes just one point to make or marr things!

Best of luck!

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snehal1900

> Originally Posted by divyesh.sethi View Post
> Hello all,
> 
> I got my PTE scores today.
> 
> I missed just from 1 mark in Reading section.
> 
> Experts, please suggest and guide, where should I focus in order to cover the gap.
> 
> I am always finding reading very difficult while doing practices. Any tips for reading will be very helpful.
> 
> Scores :
> 
> L86/R78/S90/W84
> 
> G78/OF90/P77/SP77/VOC90/WD80





divyesh.sethi said:


> And should I go for rescoring or not, since I am only one mark shorter..


Mate, don't waste your time and money. Same thing happened to me last year. I missed a mark in writing and i went for a remark. My score didn't change. I regretted going for a remark and i should have spent that money on booking another exam. I ended up booking a new exam and eventually got my required score. 

PS: You don't have to follow my advise, it's just based on my personal experience.


----------



## Maggo1234

My exam is on 19th next week. Should I prepare from memories or should keep practicing? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581

divyesh.sethi said:


> I am also having same scenario.. I lacked from 1 mark in reading..Today i got the results.
> Extremely disappointing it is!!


Hi Mate,

One of my friend went for re-score as he also got into same situation of 78 score in one module and did not get any increase. So, he suggest me not to apply for re-scoring.

For reading practice, I advice you to practice here https://www.apeuni.com/
While practising, do not relay on answers since options might change in the exam and practice only text.


----------



## shahzaib100

I have also practiced almost all the questions from the same website( For the reading section). Don't know how this gonna help me but they have mentioned a 99% reoccurrence rate for WFD. If this is true, this would really make a difference. My plan is to take the exam on the 1st week of November.


----------



## venkatesh581

shahzaib100 said:


> I have also practiced almost all the questions from the same website( For the reading section). Don't know how this gonna help me but they have mentioned a 99% reoccurrence rate for WFD. If this is true, this would really make a difference. My plan is to take the exam on the 1st week of November.


I have seen quite a few questions from this website in my last attempt. It might not be 99% accurate but content is more over similar. I suggest use this website to get a gist of the questions since in the exam you might see different versions. Practice until your last day of the exam, it will surely help you.

All the best!!


----------



## shahzaib100

venkatesh581 said:


> I have seen quite a few questions from this website in my last attempt. It might not be 99% accurate but content is more over similar. I suggest use this website to get a gist of the questions since in the exam you might see different versions. Practice until your last day of the exam, it will surely help you.
> 
> All the best!!


Thanks dear. I just have one question about reading section. Have you practiced all questions form apeuni in reading FIB or only few? What do you say about the complexity of question in Reading FIB? is it quite complex to read or just tricky? I am just concerned about reading section


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Platinum Sensei said:


> Yes I did.
> You'd need to expose yourself to a lot of questions - practice repeatedly.
> Prediction files help you to focus also.
> Whatever you do allot maximum brain power to both fill in the blank activities and reorder paragraphs - it takes just one point to make or marr things!
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your valuable suggestions

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Snehal1900 said:


> Mate, don't waste your time and money. Same thing happened to me last year. I missed a mark in writing and i went for a remark. My score didn't change. I regretted going for a remark and i should have spent that money on booking another exam. I ended up booking a new exam and eventually got my required score.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: You don't have to follow my advise, it's just based on my personal experience.


Thanks for your valuable suggestions

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradkina

Will I have time before the PTE exam start to write down some templates for describing an image, for example, in the note given by the test center?


----------



## venkatesh581

Bradkina said:


> Will I have time before the PTE exam start to write down some templates for describing an image, for example, in the note given by the test center?


Most likely they do not allow you to write. There is an instruction that we should not write anything on the notepad until exam starts. If no one observes you when you write down, then you are lucky. But, if they see it they might change the notepad or erase it I believe.


----------



## nacalen

Bradkina said:


> Will I have time before the PTE exam start to write down some templates for describing an image, for example, in the note given by the test center?


no, and besides everything is recorded with use of camera


----------



## Bradkina

Okay,thank you


----------



## Platinum Sensei

Bradkina said:


> Will I have time before the PTE exam start to write down some templates for describing an image, for example, in the note given by the test center?


Don't try it!.
I wrote my 'code' to enable me remember my speaking lines in my first attempt - this was after I'd been cleared and was seated/started testing my mic.
I got sent out of the exam room!!!
I argued that It was from my brain and that I'd only just reproduced what was already in my head to ensure I didn't miss anything - my appeals all fell on deaf ears!. Lol.


Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN

Does it takes one day to create PTE account before schedule PTE exam these days. 
Need your inputs...


----------



## venkatesh581

shahzaib100 said:


> Thanks dear. I just have one question about reading section. Have you practiced all questions form apeuni in reading FIB or only few? What do you say about the complexity of question in Reading FIB? is it quite complex to read or just tricky? I am just concerned about reading section


Yah. I have practice quite a few but not every question buddy. As I suggested in some other post, better to stick with the text and not the options they have given since the options might vary in the real test. The best way to cope up with the reading module is to understand the text and look for the better option. This is what I will do usually. 

If you are unsure about your reading ability and want to improve it try this readtheory.org where you have a lot of academic content which helps you for sure.

All the best.


----------



## venkatesh581

ANAIN said:


> Does it takes one day to create PTE account before schedule PTE exam these days.
> Need your inputs...


I don't think so. Did you face such issue?


----------



## ANAIN

venkatesh581 said:


> I don't think so. Did you face such issue?


Yes. There was one message at the end that you will receive a email notification with login details within 24-48 hours after verification. Thanks


----------



## Austyle

ANAIN said:


> Yes. There was one message at the end that you will receive a email notification with login details within 24-48 hours after verification. Thanks


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Mohammad101

*Help Needed*

Hello Guys, I prepared for PTE for almost 1 week and within that week i did 2 mock tests and read most of the posts on this forum.
It was really helpful, but unfortunately i am unable to achieve my desired score.
My Communicative Scores are :
S90,L83,R74 and W75
and Enabling scores are:
G70, OF90,P79,S90,V67 and WD70.

From the above scores can any of you identify my weak areas? I am planning to reappear in exam next week.


----------



## VineethViswan

Mohammad101 said:


> Hello Guys, I prepared for PTE for almost 1 week and within that week i did 2 mock tests and read most of the posts on this forum.
> It was really helpful, but unfortunately i am unable to achieve my desired score.
> My Communicative Scores are :
> S90,L83,R74 and W75
> and Enabling scores are:
> G70, OF90,P79,S90,V67 and WD70.
> 
> From the above scores can any of you identify my weak areas? I am planning to reappear in exam next week.


Don't hurry. Take your time and practise more. I prepared for around 1 month, practising daily for 1-2 hours and doing mock tests. I even attempted paid test(your answers will be assessed by PTE teachers in 24 hours) 5 days before the actual test and to be honest I was in 70-75 range for each section.

The real test is all about keeping your cool and answering. Concentrate more on reading section and vocabulary. If not, follow E2 PTE academic in youtube. I only followed his videos.


----------



## shahzaib100

I am not an expert but it seems that you did some mistakes in (FIB- Reading and Writing). Try to concentrate more on that. 



Mohammad101 said:


> Hello Guys, I prepared for PTE for almost 1 week and within that week i did 2 mock tests and read most of the posts on this forum.
> It was really helpful, but unfortunately i am unable to achieve my desired score.
> My Communicative Scores are :
> S90,L83,R74 and W75
> and Enabling scores are:
> G70, OF90,P79,S90,V67 and WD70.
> 
> From the above scores can any of you identify my weak areas? I am planning to reappear in exam next week.


----------



## Mohammad101

shahzaib100 said:


> I am not an expert but it seems that you did some mistakes in (FIB- Reading and Writing). Try to concentrate more on that.


Yes, even i am thinking the same. Results of Reading and Writing are almost same, that indicates that i made mistake on the questions that equally contribute to these section e-g: SWT and R&W FIB.


----------



## Mohammad101

VineethViswan said:


> Don't hurry. Take your time and practise more. I prepared for around 1 month, practising daily for 1-2 hours and doing mock tests. I even attempted paid test(your answers will be assessed by PTE teachers in 24 hours) 5 days before the actual test and to be honest I was in 70-75 range for each section.
> 
> The real test is all about keeping your cool and answering. Concentrate more on reading section and vocabulary. If not, follow E2 PTE academic in youtube. I only followed his videos.


Every day i am hearing new stories about PTE, the worst is that DHA will not accept PTE after november. I dont want to waste my chances of getting 20 marks from English, therefore trying to do it in October.. I did IELTS before and scored L9,R9,S7 and W6.5 and i am sure that i will never be able to score 8 each in ielts.
Also, i had a chat with agent and he mentioned that DHA is not issuing more than 100 invitations since last few months, but as soon as new point system will come into affect they will issue more than 1000 for at least few months, so chances will be much more during these months.


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> Yes, even i am thinking the same. Results of Reading and Writing are almost same, that indicates that i made mistake on the questions that equally contribute to these section e-g: SWT and R&W FIB.


What do you think how was your FIB-RW?


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> Every day i am hearing new stories about PTE, the worst is that DHA will not accept PTE after november. I dont want to waste my chances of getting 20 marks from English, therefore trying to do it in October.. I did IELTS before and scored L9,R9,S7 and W6.5 and i am sure that i will never be able to score 8 each in ielts.
> Also, i had a chat with agent and he mentioned that DHA is not issuing more than 100 invitations since last few months, but as soon as new point system will come into affect they will issue more than 1000 for at least few months, so chances will be much more during these months.


This is extremely horrible. From where did you get this info that DHA will not accept PTE after November?


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> Every day i am hearing new stories about PTE, the worst is that DHA will not accept PTE after november. I dont want to waste my chances of getting 20 marks from English, therefore trying to do it in October.. I did IELTS before and scored L9,R9,S7 and W6.5 and i am sure that i will never be able to score 8 each in ielts.
> Also, i had a chat with agent and he mentioned that DHA is not issuing more than 100 invitations since last few months, but as soon as new point system will come into affect they will issue more than 1000 for at least few months, so chances will be much more during these months.


Please see below info. I think this is not true. In fact DHA is endorsing PTE test according to below link.

https://caanwings.com/great-news-for-australia-migration-seekers-taking-pte/


----------



## Mohammad101

shahzaib100 said:


> What do you think how was your FIB-RW?


I had 3 R&W FIB, i was not confident for 1 of those. Moreover, i didnt practice for SWT and these were very difficult, i might made mistakes in that as well.


----------



## australiandreams

Hello friends. Just a quick question. I find Reorder Paragraphs very difficult. May I know how many points should i get for every Reorder Paragraph question so that I can get an overall PTE score of 79?


----------



## Maggo1234

Can you please provide feedback on this. This is very frustrating. Not sure why i got 19 in spelling. I have to get 79 each or just pack my bags. I may have backspace but not sure if that's the reason.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Maggo1234 said:


> Can you please provide feedback on this. This is very frustrating. Not sure why i got 19 in spelling. I have to get 79 each or just pack my bags. I may have backspace but not sure if that's the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Excessive backspace use may have caused this, wiz why it's reflecting in your writing score as well. The grammar too needs to be checked. I would suggest to make minimal use of backspace and spell every word correctly in a single go.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishnu066

Hi Everyone,

I took my PTE yesterday. I did okay. My scores are:
L-68
W-65
R-48
*S-33 (Oral fluency and pronunciation 10)*
Any idea why i got such low scores in oral fluency? I gave all right answers for repeat sentence and other did other sections too well but still why such low scores. Please help me..Any suggestions please.


Thanks,
Vishnu


----------



## venkatesh581

k2rulz said:


> Excessive backspace use may have caused this, wiz why it's reflecting in your writing score as well. The grammar too needs to be checked. I would suggest to make minimal use of backspace and spell every word correctly in a single go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I do not think backspace will cause the low spelling score and it is a speculation. I have used backspace quite a few times in my recent attempt yet I have got 89 for spelling.

I believe you must proofread before submitting your writing work across all sections. You will surely fix this.


----------



## venkatesh581

Vishnu066 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I took my PTE yesterday. I did okay. My scores are:
> L-68
> W-65
> R-48
> *S-33 (Oral fluency and pronunciation 10)*
> Any idea why i got such low scores in oral fluency? I gave all right answers for repeat sentence and other did other sections too well but still why such low scores. Please help me..Any suggestions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishnu


Hi Vishnu,
If you are sure that you have done good at your speaking section, the possibility might be your mic position. If you have not placed it correct, your voice will be recorded with breathing sound. I would suggest you always place mic above nose or below chin as it is an ideal position to avoid any unnecessary sounds.

Also, use the time to check your mic before starting the test. I guess you must have done this but take some more time to make sure everything is fine.

All the best!!


----------



## Mohammad101

k2rulz said:


> Excessive backspace use may have caused this, wiz why it's reflecting in your writing score as well. The grammar too needs to be checked. I would suggest to make minimal use of backspace and spell every word correctly in a single go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I dont think backspace is issue, i scored 90 in spelling and i used backspace a lot. Infact, its my habit to write all my points and then adjust these as per the context. So, for sure i used a lot.
But i cant confirm the overall impact of backspace, since i achieved only 75 in writing.


----------



## Mohammad101

Vishnu066 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I took my PTE yesterday. I did okay. My scores are:
> L-68
> W-65
> R-48
> *S-33 (Oral fluency and pronunciation 10)*
> Any idea why i got such low scores in oral fluency? I gave all right answers for repeat sentence and other did other sections too well but still why such low scores. Please help me..Any suggestions please.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishnu


are these results of mock or real test.
If its mock, i am sure its a mic problem. But in real test PTE is having very good quality mic and they give ample time to check your microphones. But 10 in OF and P is something not actually possible.


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> I dont think backspace is issue, i scored 90 in spelling and i used backspace a lot. Infact, its my habit to write all my points and then adjust these as per the context. So, for sure i used a lot.
> But i cant confirm the overall impact of backspace, since i achieved only 75 in writing.


Dear Mohammad,

How was your reading? what about repeated exam questions? did you prepare any repeated material?


----------



## Mohammad101

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Mohammad,
> 
> How was your reading? what about repeated exam questions? did you prepare any repeated material?


Hello, I didn't prepare much for the exam. My only source was this group, almost3-4 hours practice from APeuni, watched few videos of E2Language. Moreover, i did 2 official mock tests. So, i dont have any idea about repeated questions.
Honestly, after reading posts here i become over confident, but real exam was very very tough, tough than both the mock exams.Still i managed to get good score.
Reading was very tough, re-order paragraph was worst. Also, in 1 of the R&W fill in the blanks, all the words were new for me.


----------



## Mohammad101

*My Exam Experience*

Hello All,
This group really helped me in preparation, so i thought to share my experiences as well.
*Speaking:* I rarely practiced for Speaking. I just made a strategy for RS (writing first letter of every word) and DI (E2L strategy). As far I remember, I did many mistakes in speaking, but still managed to get 90.
*Writing:* I knew that i am not good in writing, so i worte few essays with the template of Steven. I was very happy with this template and scored 90 in WD during mock. But in actual exam, i got 1 essay and it was related to extra working hours and what affects it can have on our life. Unfortunately, i wasn't able to apply steven template on that. So, my suggestion do not rely on templates. Also, for SWT lack of practice played its role. I scored 75
*Reading:* Now the worst part, re-order paragraph. in Apneuni i was scoring best in this section. But in actual exam, it was sooo difficult and it seems that almost all sentences are independent. For R&W FIB, i got 3 questions, and these were difficult too. I scored 74.
*Listening:* It was the easiest for me, i should get 90 in that, but i scored 83. I wrote the first letter for WFD and it worked perfectly for me. All others were easy too.

For all the future test takers. I recommend to buy official mock tests, check your weaknesses and do not always rely on templates.
I am planning to appear next week to score 79+ in all sections. May we all succeed. All the best.


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> Hello, I didn't prepare much for the exam. My only source was this group, almost3-4 hours practice from APeuni, watched few videos of E2Language. Moreover, i did 2 official mock tests. So, i dont have any idea about repeated questions.
> Honestly, after reading posts here i become over confident, but real exam was very very tough, tough than both the mock exams.Still i managed to get good score.
> Reading was very tough, re-order paragraph was worst. Also, in 1 of the R&W fill in the blanks, all the words were new for me.


Thats very sad. Can you please share your scores? and when did you take exam?


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> Hello All,
> This group really helped me in preparation, so i thought to share my experiences as well.
> *Speaking:* I rarely practiced for Speaking. I just made a strategy for RS (writing first letter of every word) and DI (E2L strategy). As far I remember, I did many mistakes in speaking, but still managed to get 90.
> *Writing:* I knew that i am not good in writing, so i worte few essays with the template of Steven. I was very happy with this template and scored 90 in WD during mock. But in actual exam, i got 1 essay and it was related to extra working hours and what affects it can have on our life. Unfortunately, i wasn't able to apply steven template on that. So, my suggestion do not rely on templates. Also, for SWT lack of practice played its role. I scored 75
> *Reading:* Now the worst part, re-order paragraph. in Apneuni i was scoring best in this section. But in actual exam, it was sooo difficult and it seems that almost all sentences are independent. For R&W FIB, i got 3 questions, and these were difficult too. I scored 74.
> *Listening:* It was the easiest for me, i should get 90 in that, but i scored 83. I wrote the first letter for WFD and it worked perfectly for me. All others were easy too.
> 
> For all the future test takers. I recommend to buy official mock tests, check your weaknesses and do not always rely on templates.
> I am planning to appear next week to score 79+ in all sections. May we all succeed. All the best.


Thank you, brother, for sharing this valuable experience. For Writing eassy, follow e2language, Jay's structure. No matter what essay comes, you will be able to make it.


----------



## Mohammad101

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you, brother, for sharing this valuable experience. For Writing eassy, follow e2language, Jay's structure. No matter what essay comes, you will be able to make it.


When you are planning to appear in exam? Have you appeared before?


----------



## shahzaib100

Mohammad101 said:


> When you are planning to appear in exam? Have you appeared before?


No, I did not appear for exam yet and planning to appear November next month. I am following Jay's Essay structure from e2language and I find it very easy to write any type of essay with his structure. Also, they are registered partners of Pearson and hense know the scoring algorithm.


----------



## k2rulz

venkatesh581 said:


> I do not think backspace will cause the low spelling score and it is a speculation. I have used backspace quite a few times in my recent attempt yet I have got 89 for spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you must proofread before submitting your writing work across all sections. You will surely fix this.


Hey,

This was one of the things I worked in my second attempt as I just missed by 1 on the writing section, following which I got a prefect 90 in writing. Best advise is to use the backspace as less as possible.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

venkatesh581 said:


> I do not think backspace will cause the low spelling score and it is a speculation. I have used backspace quite a few times in my recent attempt yet I have got 89 for spelling.
> 
> I believe you must proofread before submitting your writing work across all sections. You will surely fix this.





Mohammad101 said:


> I dont think backspace is issue, i scored 90 in spelling and i used backspace a lot. Infact, its my habit to write all my points and then adjust these as per the context. So, for sure i used a lot.
> But i cant confirm the overall impact of backspace, since i achieved only 75 in writing.





Mohammad101 said:


> are these results of mock or real test.
> If its mock, i am sure its a mic problem. But in real test PTE is having very good quality mic and they give ample time to check your microphones. But 10 in OF and P is something not actually possible.





Mohammad101 said:


> Hello, I didn't prepare much for the exam. My only source was this group, almost3-4 hours practice from APeuni, watched few videos of E2Language. Moreover, i did 2 official mock tests. So, i dont have any idea about repeated questions.
> Honestly, after reading posts here i become over confident, but real exam was very very tough, tough than both the mock exams.Still i managed to get good score.
> Reading was very tough, re-order paragraph was worst. Also, in 1 of the R&W fill in the blanks, all the words were new for me.


From what I read when I was preparing last year before writing my exam, I came across few forums which mentioned that the use of backspace makes the computer algo think that you are'nt good with spellings, hence, a few of them suggested that after every 5th backspace, the algo starts accounting backspace as a spell error. I would say work on it, followed these recommendations and got a prefect 90 .

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammad101

k2rulz said:


> From what I read when I was preparing last year before writing my exam, I came across few forums which mentioned that the use of backspace makes the computer algo think that you are'nt good with spellings, hence, a few of them suggested that after every 5th backspace, the algo starts accounting backspace as a spell error. I would say work on it, followed these recommendations and got a prefect 90 .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hello K2rulz, any suggestion for SWT and R&W FIB. These are my weakest areas


----------



## Neela

Hi guys, are you aware about any discount voucher for the exams?


----------



## Realy85

yashrathore404 said:


> imanick said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi dear friends,
> 
> I prepared well for PTE for 45 days. but still dint take any full length mock tests.
> I failed in my first attempt that i wrote on sep 15 with really disappointing scores and aiming to get more marks in my 2nd attempt. I am planning to write on Oct 15.
> 
> I saw some generous friends ready to share their gold test preparation kit -one exam that they haven't used. If anyone has that, can you please PM me pls pls..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> hey friend,
> I have an idea about your PTE preparation and also you can get one mock test free from an online site. but I recommend you can get your free mock tests from PTE GURUS online site. they are really helpful for PTE preparation with the mock tests.
Click to expand...

Pte gurus is the worst site. Don't go for it. Rather practice from realpte


----------



## bdtomas

Hai Expats.

I have done my PTE this Morning. In my listening section at the end of 1st question of summarize spoken text the computer monitor blacked out for few seconds and start with second question. I have missed couple of sentences for 2nd questions. 
I have raised a complain to Pearson. they said it will take 3-5 working days to get a feedback. Do you think they will take any positive action. What solution they will provide.
Thanks


----------



## Mohammad101

*Help Needed*

Hello All,
I have appeared in PTE yesterday and today got the results. 
I improved in reading but my other scores are less than previous attempt. Actually i was very sick and planned to skip the test, but since there was no refund so i opt to do the test. I know i make a mess in WFD and that is the main reason of my low writing and listening scores, but i dont know why my WD is 59, this time i followed steven template and was very happy with my writeup.
Any expert suggestions please


----------



## Mohammad101

sorry, in attached file. Attempt 1 is actually Attempt 2 and vice versa


----------



## bdtomas

<*SNIP*> *See "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*


I have done my PTE on 4th of November. In my listening section at the end of 1st question of summarize spoken text the computer monitor blacked out for few seconds and start with second question. I have missed couple of sentences for 2nd questions.
I have raised a complain to Pearson. they said it will take 3-5 working days to get a feedback. Do you think they will take any positive action. What solution they will provide.
Thanks


----------



## venkatesh581

bdtomas said:


> <*SNIP*> *See "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
> *
> 
> 
> I have done my PTE on 4th of November. In my listening section at the end of 1st question of summarize spoken text the computer monitor blacked out for few seconds and start with second question. I have missed couple of sentences for 2nd questions.
> I have raised a complain to Pearson. they said it will take 3-5 working days to get a feedback. Do you think they will take any positive action. What solution they will provide.
> Thanks


What is the status of your exam in the site? Is it Teken or Delivery Successful or something else?


----------



## bdtomas

venkatesh581 said:


> What is the status of your exam in the site? Is it Teken or Delivery Successful or something else?


Status shows TAKEN. but there is no button to view score report.


----------



## venkatesh581

Hi Folks,

I have taken my exam yesterday and at the beginning of the Listening section there was a problem with mic. So, test admin stopped the test to plug-in it and resumed the test. I have not faced any issues afterwards.

Now, my exam status is showing Delivery Successful rather than Taken. When I search online someone mentioned that it will take longer time to get the result if the status is Delivery Successful but those posts are not recent ones.

Is anyone got into similar situation recently? If yes, what would be the next steps? Please advise.


----------



## venkatesh581

bdtomas said:


> Status shows TAKEN. but there is no button to view score report.


Ok. Then you can expect the result soon. But in my case it was showing Delivery Successful but not sure what it means. When I checked with Pearson support they don't have any definitive answer and asking me to wait for 5 days 

Lets see what will happen :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bdtomas

venkatesh581 said:


> Ok. Then you can expect the result soon. But in my case it was showing Delivery Successful but not sure what it means. When I checked with Pearson support they don't have any definitive answer and asking me to wait for 5 days
> 
> Lets see what will happen :fingerscrossed:


Till this morning my status was same like your's one. just an hour ago its changed to TAKEN. Hope for the best.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shahzaib100

bdtomas said:


> Till this morning my status was same like your's one. just an hour ago its changed to TAKEN. Hope for the best.....:fingerscrossed:


How was your test? Are you hoping to get 79+


----------



## venkatesh581

bdtomas said:


> Till this morning my status was same like your's one. just an hour ago its changed to TAKEN. Hope for the best.....:fingerscrossed:


Ok. How long that status was there? May be they will keep the status Delivery Successful for some human verification since we faced some glitches during test. This is just my guess.


----------



## bdtomas

shahzaib100 said:


> How was your test? Are you hoping to get 79+


Not bad. my target 65+ in each...


----------



## bdtomas

venkatesh581 said:


> Ok. How long that status was there? May be they will keep the status Delivery Successful for some human verification since we faced some glitches during test. This is just my guess.


From 4th to this morning it was Delivery successful....


----------



## venkatesh581

bdtomas said:


> From 4th to this morning it was Delivery successful....


Ok.. All the best..


----------



## Mohammad101

Have anyone received 79+ each these days?


----------



## ***

Mohammad101 said:


> Have anyone received 79+ each these days?


Why not? There are countless new EOIs filed everyday with 20 points for English.


----------



## Prabhul

*Need PTE help*

Hello Friends,

Again we failed to achieve 79+ in PTE, and this time we were just 3 marks away from the target. Could score only 76 for reading, and rest others got 79 +. Attached is the score of latest exam, please help us to understand which area or question category to improve in order to gain the desired scores.

Thanks,
Prabhul.


----------



## shahzaib100

I think you should concentrate on Read aloud



Prabhul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Again we failed to achieve 79+ in PTE, and this time we were just 3 marks away from the target. Could score only 76 for reading, and rest others got 79 +. Attached is the score of latest exam, please help us to understand which area or question category to improve in order to gain the desired scores.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prabhul.


----------



## ***

Prabhul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Again we failed to achieve 79+ in PTE, and this time we were just 3 marks away from the target. Could score only 76 for reading, and rest others got 79 +. Attached is the score of latest exam, please help us to understand which area or question category to improve in order to gain the desired scores.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prabhul.


What do you mean by "we"? You should concentrate on improving fundamentals (i.e. just try to improve your English). The usage of "we" just proves it. 

Unlike IELTS, in PTE, the four skills are intertwined. It's kind of hard to pinpoint a weakness.


----------



## Mohammad101

*** said:


> What do you mean by "we"? You should concentrate on improving fundamentals (i.e. just try to improve your English). The usage of "we" just proves it.
> 
> Unlike IELTS, in PTE, the four skills are intertwined. It's kind of hard to pinpoint a weakness.


Man you are from different world. You get superior English from IELTS, Twice


----------



## Prabhul

shahzaib100 said:


> I think you should concentrate on Read aloud


Thanks shahzaib. Apart from read aloud, can you suggest any other area to concentrate ?


----------



## venkatesh581

bdtomas said:


> Status shows TAKEN. but there is no button to view score report.


Did you get your report?


----------



## Talha1986

Hi friends, 

Can anyone help me regarding my below issue? 

I'm unable to buy PTE mock test online from PTE official website. As I can see there are many experienced people here who already give PTE A exams in past so must advise me to resolve this issue. As before get booking of my exam in Dubai, first I want to give mock practice test so I can evaluate myself that where I actually stands. So I registered myself on PTE official website and after providing all relevant info regarding my name, email, permenant address and billing address I pressed proceed button and an error occurred on the screen showing that Billing address line 1 is invalid and contact your merchant. As website didn't even asked me to share credit card details and yet showing such an error and for what reason? As I already tried everything but all in vein. I want you to advise me that is it compulsory to first book exam date and then we can manage to buy Mock test, or we can first buy and give mock practice test and then anytime we can book exam date?

Urgent response would be highly appreciated. 

Regards 
Talha


----------



## venkatesh581

Guys, I have received my report today and achieved 79+ in all modules. Thanks to everyone who provided their great advises.


----------



## shahzaib100

venkatesh581 said:


> Guys, I have received my report today and achieved 79+ in all modules. Thanks to everyone who provided their great advises.


Many Congratulations bro. How was the reading sections? and what about repeated sentence and WFD? were they long sentences or easy to remember?


----------



## shahzaib100

Prabhul said:


> Thanks shahzaib. Apart from read aloud, can you suggest any other area to concentrate ?


In the reading section, about 45 marks come from the reading section itself. Another 45 marks come from all other sections out of which almost 30 to 35 points come from Read Alound alone. Rest Summerize Written Text, and Highlight Incorrect words also give you some 10 to 15 points I guess. 

If you see your report, You speaking score is 80 and Reading is 76. Clearly you have a problem in Read Aloud.


----------



## venkatesh581

shahzaib100 said:


> Many Congratulations bro. How was the reading sections? and what about repeated sentence and WFD? were they long sentences or easy to remember?


For reading section, I feel quite ok. I do not face much challenges. I would suggest to read any article or news paper for about an hour to improve reading skills.
Repeat sentence and WFD, both are moderate sentences not so long or short. The word count is in between 10-12.


----------



## Mohammad101

venkatesh581 said:


> Guys, I have received my report today and achieved 79+ in all modules. Thanks to everyone who provided their great advises.


Many Congratulations dear


----------



## Gauranga1988

Hey folks, Saw some material on ptetutorials.com website to improve essay writing and summarise written text areas of PTE. Wanted to know if anyone used it and what is the content of such material? If so, does it include structure, templates and ideas for different essay types or fee sample essays, etc?

Tia,
Cheers


----------



## inspi

Guys, am devastated looking at this speaking score. I remember the mike recording me very softly but I think that may not be the reason for this score. Any suggestions please. Should I contact the exam centre.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi

bdtomas said:


> <*SNIP*> *See "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
> *
> 
> 
> I have done my PTE on 4th of November. In my listening section at the end of 1st question of summarize spoken text the computer monitor blacked out for few seconds and start with second question. I have missed couple of sentences for 2nd questions.
> I have raised a complain to Pearson. they said it will take 3-5 working days to get a feedback. Do you think they will take any positive action. What solution they will provide.
> Thanks


I had same problem with 1st question in speaking itself. The Mic was not recording or say it was showing completed recording in first 2 seconds only. I raised my hand and the test was restarted for me. Now my speaking score has come very low which I am surprised about . Do you think it's because of same mic issue and I should raise it with them again?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gauranga1988

Guys I attempted a scored test on ptetutotials.com and secured less marks in reading and speaking sections. Are these exams somewhat similar to actual PTE official test?


----------



## inspi

inspi said:


> Guys, am devastated looking at this speaking score. I remember the mike recording me very softly but I think that may not be the reason for this score. Any suggestions please. Should I contact the exam centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Posting the score again.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992

inspi said:


> Posting the score again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



This means- 

1) Read aloud- You are not reading a sentence phrase wise just reading word by word. 

2) Too much native language domination while you speaking (Retell Lecture, Describe image)

3) Repeat sentence- you may be missing the meaningful phrases or improper delivery.


----------



## venkatesh581

inspi said:


> Posting the score again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi,

As per my experience, to achieve better pronunciation and oral fluency which intern help in gaining high score in speaking, you need to maintain a pitch and never ever try to introduce foreign accent. I have spoken in my own accent (Indian accent) and achieved 87 in speaking in my previous attempt. 

Also, do not use Umms and Aaass while speaking and speak effortlessly even if you are not sure about the content.


----------



## tnk009

inspi said:


> Guys, am devastated looking at this speaking score. I remember the mike recording me very softly but I think that may not be the reason for this score. Any suggestions please. Should I contact the exam centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Work on Fluency and pronunciation but Fluency has a greater impact on the score than pronunciation. Speak little faster to improve fluency score. 
It is strange but true that what you speak is less important than how you speak.


----------



## cm1212

Hi,
It is amazing! See your scores people just keep dreaming about these.
Can you share a few tips on how to achieve 8 in writing (IELTS Gen)

Thanks!



*** said:


> What do you mean by "we"? You should concentrate on improving fundamentals (i.e. just try to improve your English). The usage of "we" just proves it.
> 
> Unlike IELTS, in PTE, the four skills are intertwined. It's kind of hard to pinpoint a weakness.


----------



## cm1212

Hi Guyz,

I need 79+ in PTE which most of us are struggling for. Initially, I needed 65+ which I got in 2nd attempt but I am not able to achieve 79+. Hence, now I am planning for IELTS (Gen). Anyone here who has attempted PTE and then IELTS and achieved 8 bands in all sections? Your help is appreciated.

Thanks!!!

My Previous PTE Scores:
PTE:
April 2016: L61|R72|S59|W65
June 2016: L68|R68|S74|W75
July 2018 : L63|R67|S79|W60
Aug 2018 : L78|R84|S90|W74
July 2019 : L71|R67|S90|W68


----------



## shahzaib100

Hello guys,

I just came back after taking PTE-A exam today I Dubai. Time was extremely short in the listening section. I got 4 WFD and only 3.5 min was left. When I completed the last WFD( the 4th one), i wrote the complete sentence. I was verifying this but time got over and a pop up appeared to finish the exam. I had to finish the exam. Now my question is, will computer automatically submit my last question or system will not consider it. I am extremely worried. It contained 10 words means 10 marks. Can anyone please confirm what will happen in this case? thank you


----------



## venkatesh581

shahzaib100 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just came back after taking PTE-A exam today I Dubai. Time was extremely short in the listening section. I got 4 WFD and only 3.5 min was left. When I completed the last WFD( the 4th one), i wrote the complete sentence. I was verifying this but time got over and a pop up appeared to finish the exam. I had to finish the exam. Now my question is, will computer automatically submit my last question or system will not consider it. I am extremely worried. It contained 10 words means 10 marks. Can anyone please confirm what will happen in this case? thank you


Ideally, system will consider what ever you wrote and then validate it even it is auto submitted. I think you need not to worry about it. If you have further concerns, have a chat with the support team by providing your registration number.

All the best.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex

cm1212 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I need 79+ in PTE which most of us are struggling for. Initially, I needed 65+ which I got in 2nd attempt but I am not able to achieve 79+. Hence, now I am planning for IELTS (Gen). Anyone here who has attempted PTE and then IELTS and achieved 8 bands in all sections? Your help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> My Previous PTE Scores:
> PTE:
> April 2016: L61|R72|S59|W65
> June 2016: L68|R68|S74|W75
> July 2018 : L63|R67|S79|W60
> Aug 2018 : L78|R84|S90|W74
> July 2019 : L71|R67|S90|W68


No harm giving IELTS a shot. But IELTS writing is much more difficult from what I've heard.


----------



## Maggo1234

What is best way to do RS and WFD .

Also what I should do better for 79+ .

Thanks in advance.

Communicative Skills
Listening 72 Reading 89 Speaking 83 Writing 68
Enabling Skills
Grammar 53 Oral Fluency 82
Pronunciation 70 Spelling 19
Vocabulary 65 Written Discourse 58


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi

tnk009 said:


> Work on Fluency and pronunciation but Fluency has a greater impact on the score than pronunciation. Speak little faster to improve fluency score.
> It is strange but true that what you speak is less important than how you speak.


Thanks. I raised technical issue of Mike with pte . They have acknowledged it and gave me free pass of one more attempt for the technical snag I encountered. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100

inspi said:


> tnk009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work on Fluency and pronunciation but Fluency has a greater impact on the score than pronunciation. Speak little faster to improve fluency score.
> It is strange but true that what you speak is less important than how you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I raised technical issue of Mike with pte . They have acknowledged it and gave me free pass of one more attempt for the technical snag I encountered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Brother, I had exactly the same issue yesterday and my mic was very bad. I got only 66 in speaking while my rest of the scores are somehow good. R-79, W-78, L-75

I would really appreciate if you can tell me the procedure how to register complain. Thanks


----------



## Mustafaslr

Hi Shahzaib

if were taking your exam in Dubai, can you please let me know at which center because I'm facing the same problem in speaking.

I was taking in JNS


----------



## tnk009

Maggo1234 said:


> What is best way to do RS and WFD .
> 
> Also what I should do better for 79+ .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening 72 Reading 89 Speaking 83 Writing 68
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 53 Oral Fluency 82
> Pronunciation 70 Spelling 19
> Vocabulary 65 Written Discourse 58
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Diligently practise each for 30 mins every day. 
Do focus on the high scoring task and practice a lot.


----------



## shahzaib100

Mustafaslr said:


> Hi Shahzaib
> 
> if were taking your exam in Dubai, can you please let me know at which center because I'm facing the same problem in speaking.
> 
> I was taking in JNS


Yes, I also took exam in Jns training Centre. Before the start of the exam, I checked my mic. When I recorded my voice and played back, the voice was too low but when I was listening to normal audio, it was very fine. I thought it is normal and the software will catch everything but speaking scores were very less. btw, I scored 90 in Mock Test-B with 90 in fluency and pronunciation.


----------



## Mustafaslr

shahzaib100 said:


> Yes, I also took exam in Jns training Centre. Before the start of the exam, I checked my mic. When I recorded my voice and played back, the voice was too low but when I was listening to normal audio, it was very fine. I thought it is normal and the software will catch everything but speaking scores were very less. btw, I scored 90 in Mock Test-B with 90 in fluency and pronunciation.


Hope you the perfect 90 in the coming exam, can I know which source you have used for studying the reading part.


----------



## shahzaib100

Mustafaslr said:


> Hope you the perfect 90 in the coming exam, can I know which source you have used for studying the reading part.


Use apeuni.com for the reading section. It has very good material to prepare for FIB-RW, FIB-DD, and RP. I prepared from this.


----------



## inspi

shahzaib100 said:


> Brother, I had exactly the same issue yesterday and my mic was very bad. I got only 66 in speaking while my rest of the scores are somehow good. R-79, W-78, L-75
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can tell me the procedure how to register complain. Thanks


Did you raise any concern while giving the exam? If yes they will have a case number for it. It's very imp to let the invigilators know about any technical problem faced before leaving the centre which helps in future investigations. Raise the complain on pte website giving details about case number and few more.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## madhuriptegurus

omnipotentkrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to ExpactForum, I have been practicing PTE-A test and gave 5times, I was getting overall 58max. Could anyone give me any mock test site, where I can give test and keep on checking my score?
> Please guide me. I need 65 in each.
> 
> Regards,
> Krishna


Hello,

There are n numbers of sites, where you can get the Free mock test practice platform. Even you can search on quora... You will definitely get the best result there.


----------



## kazi.nusrah

PTE score is valid for 2yrs or 3yrs??


----------



## ***

kazi.nusrah said:


> PTE score is valid for 2yrs or 3yrs??


DHA accepts up to 3 years


----------



## vishalk100888

*Unable to cross the golden line in Listening and Reading*

I've given PTE thrice till now,I am faring well in Reading and Speaking but unable to go beyond 74 in Listening and Writing.
Any tips would be really useful which can help me to get past 79


----------



## tnk009

vishalk100888 said:


> I've given PTE thrice till now,I am faring well in Reading and Speaking but unable to go beyond 74 in Listening and Writing.
> 
> Any tips would be really useful which can help me to get past 79


Focus on WFD. U need to nail them absolutely cent percent. 
Practice 25-30 min every day. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## aeali

I would like to share my Pte experience here hoping it may be of atleast a little guidance to someone.

I had attempted my Pte in 2018 and scored 90 in all sections except for writing (88). In fact this score was too surprising for me as I had failed in the paid mock exam in Pearson website on the same day morning.

I booked the exam well in advance, but due to work related travel, I could not prepare until less than 10 days from the test.

I felt the exam was very tough and was continuously feeling that I would fail, but I just sat through and completed (may be due to the result of the mock test in the morning). Even during the speaking or reading sessions if you make mistakes just continue to speak without pausing.

I prepared by only watching E2 videos in youtube by Jay for about two to three hours every day during these 10 days and scribbled notes using a small notepad. These videos helped me to prepare the method for the exam which really helped me in the main exam.

I really recommend E2 learning videos by Jay. Just learn the method. The paid samples and mock exams in Pearson’s web was of no use in the main exam.

Just maintain calm during the test/ do not panic if you couldnt answer some.

Wishing the best to all of you preparing for your PTE.


----------



## aeali

inspi said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, I had exactly the same issue yesterday and my mic was very bad. I got only 66 in speaking while my rest of the scores are somehow good. R-79, W-78, L-75
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can tell me the procedure how to register complain. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Did you raise any concern while giving the exam? If yes they will have a case number for it. It's very imp to let the invigilators know about any technical problem faced before leaving the centre which helps in future investigations. Raise the complain on pte website giving details about case number and few more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All complaints should have been raised to the invigilator at the beginning of the test where the mic and speakers would be tested before the exam begins.


----------



## fromblr

Hi All,

is this website still functional?

PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

it asks for registration and when i try to register it says Error: Access is Denied.


----------



## shahzaib100

aeali said:


> All complaints should have been raised to the invigilator at the beginning of the test where the mic and speakers would be tested before the exam begins.


Yes. They replied me saying the same. I should have raised a complaint at that time.


----------



## Mohit 9440

insider580 said:


> Immense hard work bro. Motivation is one of the major factor that kept you going. Hats off to you and your wife. She played an important role indeed.


Amazing story. Hard work really paid off. In the words of Winston Churchill "Success is walking from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm."


----------



## jimmy.k

*Jimmy*

Please share your email id, need your help. Regards, Jimmy



pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
> My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
> E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.
> 
> *Below is a summary of my test day experience:
> *1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)
> 
> 2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.
> 
> 3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.
> 
> 4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)
> 
> *My Preparation resources:
> *I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:
> 
> *1. E2 Lectures:
> *I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG
> 
> *2. Practice:
> *a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
> b. ptestudy website
> c. YT Channel - PTE Gold
> 
> *3. Mock Test:
> *I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.
> 
> *4.Google Drive:
> *I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


----------



## vjspeaks

Hello Friends, 
So while reading aloud in PTE, how do we read the text in brackets? Or do we not read it at all... Also, how do we read words in single or double quotes? I've seen multiple training videos like e2l, Navjot Brar's, etc. but none seem to have mentioned anything about this. 
Please help! 🙂


----------



## arash1988

Hai there,

In my first PTE attempt, I got proficient level score. I have started the skill assessment with the present score. I am trying to improve my PTE score so as to get more points. But I have a concern. If i complete my PTE exam second time and incase for some reason, i score less than my first attempt, will the first score still be valid??


----------



## Julyhtet

arash1988 said:


> Hai there,
> 
> In my first PTE attempt, I got proficient level score. I have started the skill assessment with the present score. I am trying to improve my PTE score so as to get more points. But I have a concern. If i complete my PTE exam second time and incase for some reason, i score less than my first attempt, will the first score still be valid??


Not at all. The PTE result is valid for 2 years.


----------



## nkp21

Hi all , I hope you are well. everyone in this forum gets valuable advice from this forum 

I wanted some advice from you guys. I have done the PTE twice now and both times my written discourse marks were low, which I think is affecting my writing score. What do I need to improve on? 
My scores were 1st PTE L-90, R-77, S-90, W-78 enabling skills, G-61, OF- 90, P-90, S-84, V-78 WD-45
2nd PTE L-80, R-86, S-90, W-73 enabling skills G-64, OF-90, P-90,S-61, V-90 WD-47.

is it the summaries and essay that I need to improve? I will be grateful for your advice.


----------



## shahzaib100

nkp21 said:


> Hi all , I hope you are well. everyone in this forum gets valuable advice from this forum
> 
> I wanted some advice from you guys. I have done the PTE twice now and both times my written discourse marks were low, which I think is affecting my writing score. What do I need to improve on?
> My scores were 1st PTE L-90, R-77, S-90, W-78 enabling skills, G-61, OF- 90, P-90, S-84, V-78 WD-45
> 2nd PTE L-80, R-86, S-90, W-73 enabling skills G-64, OF-90, P-90,S-61, V-90 WD-47.
> 
> is it the summaries and essay that I need to improve? I will be grateful for your advice.


Check your WD scores. It comes from Essay only. Try to use some templates. Like Steve's template. My WD was exactly the same in my 1st attempt and also in 2 mock tests. But in 2nd attempt, I got WD-87 just by using his template. It will definitely increase your writing scores by 4 to 5 points as per my understanding.


----------



## batra786

*hi*



arash1988 said:


> Hai there,
> 
> In my first PTE attempt, I got proficient level score. I have started the skill assessment with the present score. I am trying to improve my PTE score so as to get more points. But I have a concern. If i complete my PTE exam second time and incase for some reason, i score less than my first attempt, will the first score still be valid??


Yes, all PTE exams given by you will remain valid till their expiry which is 2-3years.. 
Thanks


----------



## Ksablok

Hi Guys , I hope you are well. everyone in this forum gets valuable advice from this forum

I wanted some advice from you guys. I have attempted PTE twice. What do I need to improve on? My target is 79+.

PTE Attempt 1:

Listening 74
Reading 81
Speaking 90
Writing 68

Enabling Skills 
Grammar 66
Oral Fluency 85
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 62
Vocabulary 66
Written Discourse 60



PTE Attempt 2:


Listening 75
Reading 80
Speaking 90
Writing 77

Enabling Skills
Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 86
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 66
Vocabulary 80
Written Discourse 63


----------



## derevko

Ksablok said:


> Hi Guys , I hope you are well. everyone in this forum gets valuable advice from this forum
> 
> I wanted some advice from you guys. I have attempted PTE twice. What do I need to improve on? My target is 79+.
> 
> PTE Attempt 1:
> 
> Listening 74
> Reading 81
> Speaking 90
> Writing 68
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 66
> Oral Fluency 85
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 62
> Vocabulary 66
> Written Discourse 60
> 
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt 2:
> 
> 
> Listening 75
> Reading 80
> Speaking 90
> Writing 77
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar 83
> Oral Fluency 86
> Pronunciation 90
> Spelling 66
> Vocabulary 80
> Written Discourse 63


Practice WFD


----------



## tnk009

nkp21 said:


> Hi all , I hope you are well. everyone in this forum gets valuable advice from this forum
> 
> I wanted some advice from you guys. I have done the PTE twice now and both times my written discourse marks were low, which I think is affecting my writing score. What do I need to improve on?
> My scores were 1st PTE L-90, R-77, S-90, W-78 enabling skills, G-61, OF- 90, P-90, S-84, V-78 WD-45
> 2nd PTE L-80, R-86, S-90, W-73 enabling skills G-64, OF-90, P-90,S-61, V-90 WD-47.
> 
> is it the summaries and essay that I need to improve? I will be grateful for your advice.


Essay carries less mark then ASQ (speaking)
Don't waste ur time in improving essay or by heart template. 
Focus on WFD and other high scoring tasks in writing.

This is from personal experience as I've scored 88 in writing and overall 89.


----------



## Sanga0431

*Tra*

What is TRA file number..?? while making the payment on payment portal...


----------



## kazi.nusrah

PTE score is valid for how many years ?????


----------



## lisac99

all﻿, I am﻿ a nati﻿ve Engli﻿sh speaker.﻿ I h﻿﻿a﻿ve﻿ s﻿at both the IELTS and PTE tests. I have just recei﻿﻿﻿ved my PTE scores and in speaking I only received 2﻿9!!﻿ Pronunciation was 10 which I believe is the lowest!﻿﻿

﻿﻿﻿﻿ I received a 9 in my speaking section for IELTS.﻿﻿﻿

﻿﻿ Do you know where I could have gone wrong?﻿﻿﻿ Thanks


----------



## tnk009

lisac99 said:


> all﻿, I am﻿ a nati﻿ve Engli﻿sh speaker.﻿ I h﻿﻿a﻿ve﻿ s﻿at both the IELTS and PTE tests. I have just recei﻿﻿﻿ved my PTE scores and in speaking I only received 2﻿9!!﻿ Pronunciation was 10 which I believe is the lowest!﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿ I received a 9 in my speaking section for IELTS.﻿﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿ Do you know where I could have gone wrong?﻿﻿﻿ Thanks


Speaking in IELTS is v different than speaking in PTE. The biggest difference is human vs computer evaluation.

I am not surprised why native speakers are not scoring well in PTE speaking as in PTE , computer evaluate speaker's response vs given text (word by word). This is where native speaker fail as they have a tendency to speak in natural tendency and clubbing the words together which PET computer is not able to recognise it.

In reality, IELTS speaking is the better way to evaluate a person's speaking ability. Unfortunately, one cannot score 79+ along with this natural speaking only and needs some extra technics including memory.

Try any speech to text program and if a computer gets at least 80% of your response then you are good for PTE exam.


----------



## aeali

*Mock test- PTE*



pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I cleared my PTE exam on Friday with an overall score of 90!
> My sincere thanks to all the members here, who shared relevant insights about the test and helped me get the score!
> E2 Language's free stuff also helped me a lot and would recommend their YT channel and blogs to the fellow members.
> 
> *Below is a summary of my test day experience:
> *1. Took the test in Bangalore, Chopras (My seniors in AU told me to book it in Pearson center, but i booked Chopras by mistake)
> 
> 2. Chopras review - Surprisingly it was very good! The test area is well isolated and there was no noise. Another plus, I felt, is the placement of cubicles. The seating is divided into 3+2 (on the other side of a pillar). If you are lucky you will get a place where there would be almost zero noise. Headsets were good (plantronics) and had a good passive noise block.
> 
> 3. Restrooms were much closer and it took only 5 mins to take a break in b/w the exam.
> 
> 4. Examiners were friendly. During the test, i made some mistakes (3-4) in speaking and in listening did not spend much time on multiple-choice questions, but still was able to get the desired score. One learning i will recommend to others is, do not think too much about the mistakes and move on! (which is echoed by other members here as well)
> 
> *My Preparation resources:
> *I am sharing the resources that i used for my prep, just to help fellow members:
> 
> *1. E2 Lectures:
> *I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG
> 
> *2. Practice:
> *a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
> b. ptestudy website
> c. YT Channel - PTE Gold
> 
> *3. Mock Test:
> *I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.
> 
> *4.Google Drive:
> *I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


I was also devastated by the mock test score. Unfortunately, I could attend to the mock test only on the day of the main test, but I failed and attended the main test with the feeling that I would not be able to make it through, but I maintained calmness and sailed through the session. 
To my surprise, I got 90!


----------



## shahzaib100

Hi,

I just received the PTE score of my 3rd Attempt. I am shocked to see the results. I got only 77 in reading. Can anyone please suggest if I can go for rescore?

Listening- 84
Reading-	77
Speaking-	78
Writing- 79

Enabling Skills
Grammar	86
Oral Fluency	83
Pronunciation	80
Spelling 90
Vocabulary	68
Written Discourse78


----------



## ghavatepratik

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received the PTE score of my 3rd Attempt. I am shocked to see the results. I got only 77 in reading. Can anyone please suggest if I can go for rescore?
> 
> Listening- 84
> Reading-77
> Speaking-78
> Writing- 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar86
> Oral Fluency83
> Pronunciation80
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary68
> Written Discourse78


Have seen several post for re scoring but unfortunately it will not help and will waste money.

Can u please help me with one doubt 
How many questions did u get in reading and what was the time alloted for answering all the questions 

Also if you can recall the order of the question it would be very help full thanx.

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik

aeali said:


> I was also devastated by the mock test score. Unfortunately, I could attend to the mock test only on the day of the main test, but I failed and attended the main test with the feeling that I would not be able to make it through, but I maintained calmness and sailed through the session.
> 
> To my surprise, I got 90!


Congratulations for getting this score.

Can u please help me with one doubt 

How many questions did u get in reading and what was the time alloted for answering all the questions 

Also if you can recall the order of the question it would be very help full thanx.



Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeali

ghavatepratik said:


> aeali said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was also devastated by the mock test score. Unfortunately, I could attend to the mock test only on the day of the main test, but I failed and attended the main test with the feeling that I would not be able to make it through, but I maintained calmness and sailed through the session.
> 
> To my surprise, I got 90!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for getting this score.
> 
> Can u please help me with one doubt
> 
> How many questions did u get in reading and what was the time alloted for answering all the questions
> 
> Also if you can recall the order of the question it would be very help full thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry, i did my PTE in 2018, I dont recollect the number of questions. 

For test format, Please check https://pearsonpte.com/the-test/format/


----------



## shahzaib100

ghavatepratik said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received the PTE score of my 3rd Attempt. I am shocked to see the results. I got only 77 in reading. Can anyone please suggest if I can go for rescore?
> 
> Listening- 84
> Reading-77
> Speaking-78
> Writing- 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar86
> Oral Fluency83
> Pronunciation80
> Spelling90
> Vocabulary68
> Written Discourse78
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen several post for re scoring but unfortunately it will not help and will waste money.
> 
> Can u please help me with one doubt
> How many questions did u get in reading and what was the time alloted for answering all the questions
> 
> Also if you can recall the order of the question it would be very help full thanx.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The order was like this..

FIB-WR- 6 questions
RO- 3 Questions
MCQ- Choose Multiple answers- 2 questions
FIB-D&D - 4 questions
MCQ-Choose single answer- 2 Questions


----------



## JG

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received the PTE score of my 3rd Attempt. I am shocked to see the results. I got only 77 in reading. Can anyone please suggest if I can go for rescore?
> 
> Listening- 84
> Reading-	77
> Speaking-	78
> Writing- 79
> 
> Enabling Skills
> Grammar	86
> Oral Fluency	83
> Pronunciation	80
> Spelling 90
> Vocabulary	68
> Written Discourse78


Don't go for re scoring as two sections are below 79. This was the case with me in the first attempt but I somehow made it to 90 all in the 8th attempt.
If you are lucky you may get in the next exam.


----------



## ghavatepratik

shahzaib100 said:


> The order was like this..
> 
> FIB-WR- 6 questions
> RO- 3 Questions
> MCQ- Choose Multiple answers- 2 questions
> FIB-D&D - 4 questions
> MCQ-Choose single answer- 2 Questions


Thanx bro, can u remember the time for answering all these 17 question and were any of these repeated from previous exam questions or any prediction.


Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## negi

aeali said:


> I was also devastated by the mock test score. Unfortunately, I could attend to the mock test only on the day of the main test, but I failed and attended the main test with the feeling that I would not be able to make it through, but I maintained calmness and sailed through the session.
> To my surprise, I got 90!


Hey!!
This happened with me too. I gave one mock test 2 days before my final exam and scored just 35 in Speaking and I was devastated. I thought my 1 month preparation has gone waste. But still I went with my final exam and got 79+ in all the four sections in my first attempt. Now that was a surprise but yeah I did a lot of daily practice and completed all the practice questions available online.

The reason I got so less marks in my mock test was mainly because the headphones I used during the mock test were not of good quality. So, the microphone was actually not picking my voice resulting in 35 in speaking.

So anyone preparing for the exam, make sure you use good quality headphones while preparing or you may get the shock of your life 2 days before the exam just like me.

Cheers!


----------



## shahzaib100

ghavatepratik said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The order was like this..
> 
> FIB-WR- 6 questions
> RO- 3 Questions
> MCQ- Choose Multiple answers- 2 questions
> FIB-D&D - 4 questions
> MCQ-Choose single answer- 2 Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx bro, can u remember the time for answering all these 17 question and were any of these repeated from previous exam questions or any prediction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I really don't exactly remember. but I think it was 35 Mins. Actually it depends on how long passages you get in the exam. air can vary from 35 to 40 min I think.


----------



## ghavatepratik

shahzaib100 said:


> I really don't exactly remember. but I think it was 35 Mins. Actually it depends on how long passages you get in the exam. air can vary from 35 to 40 min I think.


Thanks mate, reason I was concerned was while giving my 2 mocks they gave me 41 min for 15 question and still I found it difficult to cope up. But yesterday when I was going through few vedios they told that in real exam for 15 questions you will not get more than 32 min. 
So....

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashrathore404

ghavatepratik said:


> Have seen several post for re scoring but unfortunately it will not help and will waste money.
> 
> Can u please help me with one doubt
> How many questions did u get in reading and what was the time alloted for answering all the questions
> 
> Also if you can recall the order of the question it would be very help full thanx.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


Reading: The total time taken by this module is 32–41 minutes. Reading Section has the following types of questions:

Reading and Writing Fill in the Blanks
Multiple Choice, Multiple Answer
Re-order Paragraphs
Fill in the Blanks
Multiple choices, Single Answer


----------



## shahzaib100

I would highly recommend "Exam preparation and Testing House" in Dubai. They have a great environment for PTE. I took exams 2 times in this center both in weekdays. 1st time, there were only 3 candidates. and 2nd time, I was the only one. very quite environment even if there are more than 10 candidates, there is no distraction. 



Mustafaslr said:


> Hi Shahzaib
> 
> if were taking your exam in Dubai, can you please let me know at which center because I'm facing the same problem in speaking.
> 
> I was taking in JNS


----------



## anand797

*Low oral fluency and pronunciation*

Hi experts, 

I need your help, I got low oral fluency and pronunciation score 

oral-77/Pronun-61

what could be the most reason


Thanks


----------



## aeali

shahzaib100 said:


> I would highly recommend "Exam preparation and Testing House" in Dubai. They have a great environment for PTE. I took exams 2 times in this center both in weekdays. 1st time, there were only 3 candidates. and 2nd time, I was the only one. very quite environment even if there are more than 10 candidates, there is no distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> Mustafaslr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shahzaib
> 
> if were taking your exam in Dubai, can you please let me know at which center because I'm facing the same problem in speaking.
> 
> I was taking in JNS
Click to expand...

I took mine from JNS at business bay, back in 2018.

The headphones were noise cancelling, so no issues of people taking the exams around. You will only hear others speaking when you wish to hear them.

A few days after the PTE test, JNS contacted me by email to check if I was interested in their PTE training. 

By then, I had my scores and scored the desired results in my first attempt.

My scores were L-90, R- 90, S- 90, W- 88.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## aeali

anand797 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need your help, I got low oral fluency and pronunciation score
> 
> oral-77/Pronun-61
> 
> what could be the most reason
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

My enabling skills scores were:
Grammar- 83
Oral fluency- 90
Pronunciation- 90
Spelling- 58
Vocabulary- 90
Written discourse- 85

I know my spelling/ grammar could be bad because I had learnt French and used to mix up sometimes. I am used to typing with shortcuts as part of my work.

For the speaking part, I spoke very slowly and gently despite my usual way of speaking faster. 

Even if you make a mistake, just continue the sentence without pausing (even if something is incorrect).


----------



## anand797

Could you please evaluate my read aloud sample?

Thanks


----------



## anand797

aeali said:


> Hi,
> 
> My enabling skills scores were:
> Grammar- 83
> Oral fluency- 90
> Pronunciation- 90
> Spelling- 58
> Vocabulary- 90
> Written discourse- 85
> 
> I know my spelling/ grammar could be bad because I had learnt French and used to mix up sometimes. I am used to typing with shortcuts as part of my work.
> 
> For the speaking part, I spoke very slowly and gently despite my usual way of speaking faster.
> 
> Even if you make a mistake, just continue the sentence without pausing (even if something is incorrect).




Could you please evaluate my Read Aloud?

Thanks


----------



## aeali

anand797 said:


> aeali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My enabling skills scores were:
> Grammar- 83
> Oral fluency- 90
> Pronunciation- 90
> Spelling- 58
> Vocabulary- 90
> Written discourse- 85
> 
> I know my spelling/ grammar could be bad because I had learnt French and used to mix up sometimes. I am used to typing with shortcuts as part of my work.
> 
> For the speaking part, I spoke very slowly and gently despite my usual way of speaking faster.
> 
> Even if you make a mistake, just continue the sentence without pausing (even if something is incorrect).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please evaluate my Read Aloud?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I am not qualified to evaluate/ rate others skills. You need to look for a professional in this field to assist you. I am sure there are so many around.

Sorry for not being of any help in this regard. I just don't want to mis-guide anyone.


----------



## ghavatepratik

*Cracking PTE*

Hi Team,

Thanks for helping me out, I got 90 all in my first attempt....

Few quick tips must to do:
1) Buy Grammarly @200rs per month to improve your spelling and grammar through flikover website.
2) Buy PTE official mock test (Minimum 2) and record(Flashback pro 5) the entire test for revaluation.(Take 20 days break between them)
3) A good Essay template and describe Image template is very useful.(DM me if u want)
4) Almost 60-70% question are repeated in Reading, writing & speaking but you really have to work very very hard for it. U will find all in ApeUni.com ( Buy this if possible). Eg for getting 2 RO i nearly read/solved 250 RO's. (ApeUni prediction is useful)
5) Use shadowing(ApeUni only thru mobile) for improving read aloud. (5 every day)

Finally, I am a very average english speaker but i passed purely by putting in efforts and making strategy. So if u r ready to spare time then nothing can stop u......

1st Attempt : S-90 R-90 L- 90 W- 90.


----------



## S.Mirza

Great job man and good tips


----------



## shahzaib100

Thank you very much for your valuable information. I agree with you on all the things you mentioned except that you are an average English speaker. A person with 90 each in 1st attempt can not be an average English speaker for sure. 



ghavatepratik said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Thanks for helping me out, I got 90 all in my first attempt....
> 
> Few quick tips must to do:
> 1) Buy Grammarly @200rs per month to improve your spelling and grammar through flikover website.
> 2) Buy PTE official mock test (Minimum 2) and record(Flashback pro 5) the entire test for revaluation.(Take 20 days break between them)
> 3) A good Essay template and describe Image template is very useful.(DM me if u want)
> 4) Almost 60-70% question are repeated in Reading, writing & speaking but you really have to work very very hard for it. U will find all in ApeUni.com ( Buy this if possible). Eg for getting 2 RO i nearly read/solved 250 RO's. (ApeUni prediction is useful)
> 5) Use shadowing(ApeUni only thru mobile) for improving read aloud. (5 every day)
> 
> Finally, I am a very average english speaker but i passed purely by putting in efforts and making strategy. So if u r ready to spare time then nothing can stop u......
> 
> 1st Attempt : S-90 R-90 L- 90 W- 90.


----------



## Romeshk

Hi,
For PTE preparation ,attend to a class or online materials videos will be beneficial, any recommendations who has previous experience please .


----------



## vattic

Hi Romesh,

There are altogether 20 modules (Question types) in PTE and out of that only 5-6 question types are most important.

Initially, you should go through E2Language Jay's videos for each question type in Youtube. After that, you can also go through past questions on Realpte.com, Apeuni.com and pte.tools.com for practising. I would also recommend to by some mock tests from Official PTE website. 

By the way, I have now attempted around 7 times to get to 79+ but still not reached there.

PM me if you want more information related to the exam in Sri Lanka.

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## Romeshk

vattic said:


> Hi Romesh,
> 
> There are altogether 20 modules (Question types) in PTE and out of that only 5-6 question types are most important.
> 
> Initially, you should go through E2Language Jay's videos for each question type in Youtube. After that, you can also go through past questions on Realpte.com, Apeuni.com and pte.tools.com for practising. I would also recommend to by some mock tests from Official PTE website.
> 
> By the way, I have now attempted around 7 times to get to 79+ but still not reached there.
> 
> PM me if you want more information related to the exam in Sri Lanka.
> 
> Regards,
> Vattic



Hi Vattic,

Thank you for your feedback , I spoke to a PTE Center Nugegoda to do a course and they are charging 32K per 30 hrs course , thought to more concentrate in a classroom . Do you think
it is worth to do so . My requirement 65+ each band

Regards,
Romesh


----------



## karanpower

I recently had my first taste of PTE exam.
I knew I was-prepared, but I could not believe my score.
I got 90-90-90-90 in first attempt itself.
Thank you for your tips, I chose my course according to them, and since I focused on the areas which actually matter. I was able to it.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## carlasantna

karanpower said:


> I recently had my first taste of PTE exam.
> I knew I was-prepared, but I could not believe my score.
> I got 90-90-90-90 in first attempt itself.
> Thank you for your tips, I chose my course according to them, and since I focused on the areas which actually matter. I was able to it.
> Thanks a lot!


Can you please elaborate what tips you're talking about?

And what are the areas on which you focused?


----------



## Maggo1234

I am getting 17 and 21 in spelling and missing out 79 each by few points. Can you please guide me. Also, i may be messing up UK USA spelling. Did anyone faced similar issue ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

Romeshk said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback , I spoke to a PTE Center Nugegoda to do a course and they are charging 32K per 30 hrs course , thought to more concentrate in a classroom . Do you think
> it is worth to do so . My requirement 65+ each band
> 
> Regards,
> Romesh


My recommendation is not to go for any courses, rather do it self study and do a mock test to verify your status. On those courses, they will only introduce the question types and not provide you any tips and tricks. 65+ is gettable if you speak normally in Sri Lankan way, you know what I mean. I will PM my number.

Thanks and Best Regards,
Vattic


----------



## Romeshk

vattic said:


> My recommendation is not to go for any courses, rather do it self study and do a mock test to verify your status. On those courses, they will only introduce the question types and not provide you any tips and tricks. 65+ is gettable if you speak normally in Sri Lankan way, you know what I mean. I will PM my number.
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards,
> Vattic


Hi,

Thanks , I also had a doubt on that, please PM your number 

Regards
RomeshK


----------



## carlasantna

karanpower said:


> Sure,
> 
> <*SNIP*>


Hi Karan,

Thanks for your Reply

What constraints and environment are you talking about?

Also, for how much time did you prepared?

Carl


----------



## vattic

karanpower said:


> See, unlike IELTS, PTE does not judge just your English. You might have really good English skills, but still if you do not perform according to the requirements of this exam by Pearson, you cannot expect 79+
> 
> In PTE, you should be able to maintain your pace, pitch, volume, and several other things in the speaking exam. Yes, I’m talking all of these just for that recording of 25-30 seconds.
> 
> <*SNIP*>


I think this is an advertisement that promotes a PTE Coaching. Please do not violate the forum Code of Conduct. Hope the admins will look into this.


----------



## yashrathore404

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> For PTE preparation ,attend to a class or online materials videos will be beneficial, any recommendations who has previous experience please .


there are a number of sources to prepare PTE from but not all are authentic. they do not elucidate the real question types. some good sites are the only authentic source for your PTE preparation. they have volumes of mock tests, practice tests, tips and tricks and practice materials available for practice.

start from an online portal basic mock tests and practice test source. it has all the questions timed as per the exam.


----------



## aroramanish13

Hello ghavatepratik,
Thanks for sharing the tips your followed. May I request you to share the Essay template and DI template which has successfully worked for you. Sorry as I do not yet have DM option, may I request you to please DM me the same or DM me your email ID. Thanks in advance.



ghavatepratik said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Thanks for helping me out, I got 90 all in my first attempt....
> 
> Few quick tips must to do:
> 1) Buy Grammarly @200rs per month to improve your spelling and grammar through flikover website.
> 2) Buy PTE official mock test (Minimum 2) and record(Flashback pro 5) the entire test for revaluation.(Take 20 days break between them)
> 3) A good Essay template and describe Image template is very useful.(DM me if u want)
> 4) Almost 60-70% question are repeated in Reading, writing & speaking but you really have to work very very hard for it. U will find all in ApeUni.com ( Buy this if possible). Eg for getting 2 RO i nearly read/solved 250 RO's. (ApeUni prediction is useful)
> 5) Use shadowing(ApeUni only thru mobile) for improving read aloud. (5 every day)
> 
> Finally, I am a very average english speaker but i passed purely by putting in efforts and making strategy. So if u r ready to spare time then nothing can stop u......
> 
> 1st Attempt : S-90 R-90 L- 90 W- 90.


----------



## ghavatepratik

Hi, my friend wants to score only 50. So I suggested him to skip few questions such as Mcq in listening so that he can spend more time on Write from dictation.

Did anyone ever attempted to skip it and is it possible...I personally did not exercise that option.



Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghavatepratik

aroramanish13 said:


> Hello ghavatepratik,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the tips your followed. May I request you to share the Essay template and DI template which has successfully worked for you. Sorry as I do not yet have DM option, may I request you to please DM me the same or DM me your email ID. Thanks in advance.


Hi everyone, u can use this template. Its tried and tested so nothing to worry. Just replace whatever is written in brackets rest you can use for any argumentative essay. No need to write more than 210-220 words. Written discourse - 88.

In contemporary society, the highly debated topic of (an ideal role model for youngsters) never fails to attract people's attention. Some people believe that (stars from sport and film industry should be a role model for the teenagers), while others condemn the same. In my opinion, I tend to advocate the former view, and this essay will discuss both sides of the argument.
At the outset, there are many reasons for (these stars to act as a role model). One of them is that (mostly all have struggled throughout their life to achieve success.) As a result, (they can motivate youngsters to achieve this feat in their life). As an impeccable example, a survey conducted by the University of Pune showed that 80% of (the stars have a motivational and inspirational story related to their lives.)
On the flip side, others hold the opposite view. Firstly, (children get attracted to the fame of these celebrities.) Secondly, (they are not aware of the struggles faced by these personalities). As a consequence, (they tend to achieve success by following the wrong path). As a pertinent example, an article published by the Times of India shared that 70% of( the youngsters went into depression after failing to achieve success as their role models did.)
To sum up, taking into consideration all the reasons mentioned above, one can safely conclude that( the film and sports stars can act as a role model for the younger generation.)

Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashrathore404

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi, my friend wants to score only 50. So I suggested him to skip few questions such as Mcq in listening so that he can spend more time on Write from dictation.
> 
> Did anyone ever attempted to skip it and is it possible...I personally did not exercise that option.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1818 using Tapatalk


Hello,
I believe if you are aware of the test format and have taken a PTE mock test from the online site it's easy to get 50+.
50+ means that you possess a competent English band, this equals a band of 6 in IELTS.
it's an easy task if you have an average English speaking, reading, writing and listening skills.
Hope this helps


----------



## shweta5april

First attempt score - Listening - 84, Reading - 76, Speaking - 85, Writing - 77. :confused2:

I need 79 in all sections. which areas do i need to focus on which are directly related to writing and reading scores?


Received positive skill assessment from VETASSES for 8.05 years of experience and bachelors degree.
Currently at 80 points (including SS and spouse points). need to boost up the total points.


----------



## Realy85

This is your first attempt so don't worry. Just practice more and go for second attempt and you will clear it. I did the same.


----------



## Aussie dreamz

shweta5april said:


> First attempt score - Listening - 84, Reading - 76, Speaking - 85, Writing - 77. :confused2:
> 
> I need 79 in all sections. which areas do i need to focus on which are directly related to writing and reading scores?
> 
> 
> Received positive skill assessment from VETASSES for 8.05 years of experience and bachelors degree.
> Currently at 80 points (including SS and spouse points). need to boost up the total points.


I would suggest to practice more with regards to Reading & Writing sections of the exam. Simply search "PTE Tutorials Reading" on Google. The first search result will take you to the tutorials website where you will have access to hundreds of sample questions along with answers for all the sections of PTE Academic exam. After going through the sample questions, I would highly recommend to take scored tests from PTE official website so that you will get a better understanding on how to perform in the actual exam.
P.S: Congratulations on your positive skills assessment from VETASSESS


----------



## shweta5april

Thanks for the inputs..!!


----------



## randomlyjobless

*Depressing PTE Mock test A results*

So, i wrote PTE mock test A today with around a week of preparation and used no templates.

I am shocked with 10 in pronunciation. Wonder what went wrong.

Below are the scores i got.Can any one comment?

L -73
R -59
S - 64
W - 72

*Enabling Skills*

Grammar 47
Oral Fluency 78
Pronunciation 10
Spelling 81
Vocabulary 79
Written Discourse 47


----------



## negi

randomlyjobless said:


> So, i wrote PTE mock test A today with around a week of preparation and used no templates.
> 
> I am shocked with 10 in pronunciation. Wonder what went wrong.
> 
> Below are the scores i got.Can any one comment?
> 
> L -73
> R -59
> S - 64
> W - 72
> 
> *Enabling Skills*
> 
> Grammar 47
> Oral Fluency 78
> Pronunciation 10
> Spelling 81
> Vocabulary 79
> Written Discourse 47



Hey There!

Did you make sure that you are using good quality headphones? It has happened with me as well and I got a pronunciation score of 10 in my mock test just one day prior to my exam but apparently the headphone i was using were not of good quality and the microphone was not able to catch most of my words.


----------



## randomlyjobless

negi said:


> Hey There!
> 
> Did you make sure that you are using good quality headphones? It has happened with me as well and I got a pronunciation score of 10 in my mock test just one day prior to my exam but apparently the headphone i was using were not of good quality and the microphone was not able to catch most of my words.


I am definitely the dumbest of the lot. 

I realized just now that i haven't checked my headset as input for audio, instead the audio went through the default laptop mic which is not a noise cancelling one.


----------



## negi

randomlyjobless said:


> I am definitely the dumbest of the lot.
> 
> I realized just now that i haven't checked my headset as input for audio, instead the audio went through the default laptop mic which is not a noise cancelling one.


hahahha 

Been there. Done that. That's why suggested you to be watchful of that. May be try doing another mock test prior your final exam.


----------



## pratsi90

Hello

Can Someone Please provide feedback on my Essay. I have exam lined up and my Target is 65+.

It is important for children to take extra classes or play after school? Discuss both and give your opinions.

It is highly debatable topic that children should take extra classes or should take part in sports and extra curriculam activities. Many people think that children should focus more on their studies after school to enchance their knowledge level . while , others believe that children should be guided to take part in sports or games which is good for thier overall health and fitness. In this essay , I will examine both of the views , and explain what is more important for them. 

On the one side of the argument , it is suggested that children should take extra classestutionsions after attending school because children can be focutowradsrads studies and they can spend most of their time in learning and gaining knowledge , whichver essentialtial for them. For example , many children waste their time watching absurd programmes or playing video games , which is harmful for them . Moreover , children who are weak in studies can learn and understand their subjects with extra help of teachers by attending extra classes. 

On the other side of the argument , it is mentioned that children should play or spend their time in sports activities because playing games and sports plays significant role in children's overall health and fitness. Children need to understand the sportsmanship by playing sports. Physical activities is imperative for overall growth of the children. 

In conclusion , I must say , Children should focus on studies in school only , and after school they must spend their time in playing or any extra curriculum activities or any hobbies of their preference , which is good for their physical and mental health.

Word Count - 266

Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## smithasya.999

*Need help on Writing section*

Hey,

I need some tips for getting 79+ in writing.
I appeared for PTE twice but got 74 marks in writing during both attempts.
Later I quit.

Now after a year, I am planning to reappear for PTE and start from scratch.

Do you guys suggest me to join some classes? Or should I go ahead with self-study?
Also, any tips for getting79+ in writing section are welcome. 

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## vutla9992

smithasya.999 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I need some tips for getting 79+ in writing.
> I appeared for PTE twice but got 74 marks in writing during both attempts.
> Later I quit.
> 
> Now after a year, I am planning to reappear for PTE and start from scratch.
> 
> Do you guys suggest me to join some classes? Or should I go ahead with self-study?
> Also, any tips for getting79+ in writing section are welcome.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Instead of essay writing concentrate more on SWT, R&W Fill in the blanks and Write from Dictation which gives almost 50% of writing score. Don't bother about vocabulary in essay writing but keep practising essay for better speaking thoughts.


----------



## gauravdaroch

abdulraufliaqat said:


> Hello Mates!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my PTE experience here. I got my desired PTE score in the 3rd attempt. My score is 90/90/90/85(listening). Following are my recommendations:-
> 
> 
> 
> 1) If you are getting low scores in reading and writing, this is because your reading fill in the blanks are not up to the mark. This is where I struggled for the first time because I got 8 each in all except reading where I scored 76 in the first time.
> 
> 2) In writing, just follow Jay's structure and you will ace it. I recommend using 1-2 fancy words in the essay.
> 
> 3) Speaking is all about fluency. Content does not matter. So as far as you are fluent and you are not hesitating/ repeating words , you will get the desired result. If something goes extremely wrong, you need to maintain your fluency, forget about content in that case.
> 
> 4) If you are not getting listening and writing scores, then its most probably your writing is not up to mark. Follow Jay's structure religiously.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any further help, I would love to assist you. If you need material, I can share that as well because I have some very good reading material with me since I struggled in reading, so I can specifically help all those who are struggling in reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! And best of luck to all.


Hi, 

I have been giving PTE exam from last 1 year, which is 6 tries till time. 

Every time I get low listening score, which are 4 or 3 marks less than the magical score of 79, in other section I score above 79.

I left giving papers from 1 year now. 

What should u do to improve my listening. 

Already worked a lot on rewrite sentence ans repeat sentence.

Regards
Kr. Gaurav

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sky1988

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been giving PTE exam from last 1 year, which is 6 tries till time.
> 
> Every time I get low listening score, which are 4 or 3 marks less than the magical score of 79, in other section I score above 79.
> 
> I left giving papers from 1 year now.
> 
> What should u do to improve my listening.
> 
> Already worked a lot on rewrite sentence ans repeat sentence.
> 
> Regards
> Kr. Gaurav
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Listening scores are also affected by some of the speaking tasks like Repeat Sentence, Re-tell lecture and Answer Short Question. Make sure you are not doing major errors in these questions. Also, Write From Dictation is a very important question for both Listening and Writing. Finally, I would suggest, do quality practice rather than going for a quantity and practicing thousands of questions. For 79+, you need to understand certain basic elements of English. All questions are important if you want 79+ in all sections but try to understand how to prioritize your questions and manage time accordingly.Try clearing your basics and then go for that desired score. Good luck.


----------



## ajchak84

PTE exams are mostly suspended mostly in all countries. I am based out of India, any idea when the exam will commence ? My spouse needs to take this exam.


----------



## NB

ajchak84 said:


> PTE exams are mostly suspended mostly in all countries. I am based out of India, any idea when the exam will commence ? My spouse needs to take this exam.


They will resume only when the lockdown is eased in the country
There are far more important activities which need to be restarted other then the English test 

Cheers


----------



## rahulgautam1187

Can someone pls add me to PTE Whats app group. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## JMP2818

hello guys, I am new here and don't know too much about how to use it but one of my friends suggest me to join this forum. I gave 2 mock test with a gap of 15 days and got L61/69, R60/65, S65/54, w67/80. please, tell suggest me something to improve my score as I need 79+ in each. how can I improve my shelf? what should I do? and please, help me with this platform, too.


----------



## trienchieu12

JMP2818 said:


> hello guys, I am new here and don't know too much about how to use it but one of my friends suggest me to join this forum. I gave 2 mock test with a gap of 15 days and got L61/69, R60/65, S65/54, w67/80. please, tell suggest me something to improve my score as I need 79+ in each. how can I improve my shelf? what should I do? and please, help me with this platform, too.


Check your score report and this, you will know what section needs improvement, normally, speaking is critical in PTE-A


----------



## amandeepkaur

Hi guys, 
I'm going to appear in exam the comming 4th of June. 
Can you guys please help me with recent PTE essay topics.
Any help in this regard would be highly appriciated.


----------



## vutla9992

amandeepkaur said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm going to appear in exam the comming 4th of June.
> Can you guys please help me with recent PTE essay topics.
> Any help in this regard would be highly appriciated.


All the best for your exam, I think you are the first person to take the test, better follow some youtube channels, you may get some idea about all recent questions. Please update once you finished your exam, i am going to give the test on June 8th.

As per my knowledge and according to the current situation we may experience questions like

1) Work from home or office

2) Cashless society

3) Social life

4) Universities imposing punishments for late submission of assignments

5) virtual learning vs classroom learning.


----------



## uraiba

Hi, Has anyone given PTE exam recently during this pandemic using facemask?
what problem did you face and what was your score.


----------



## anuragkhetan

uraiba said:


> Hi, Has anyone given PTE exam recently during this pandemic using facemask?
> what problem did you face and what was your score.


I gave it on 17th June, I used a 2 ply surgical mask which is very thing. It did not cause any problem to the voice. You can read my scores in the signature. Happy to help!


----------



## Mohit 9440

anuragkhetan said:


> I gave it on 17th June, I used a 2 ply surgical mask which is very thing. It did not cause any problem to the voice. You can read my scores in the signature. Happy to help!


Hello,

Could you please let me know how long it took for you to prepare during your second attempt. My scores during my first attempt were Listening 87, Reading 70, Speaking 90 and Writing 78. Request guidance for scoring 90 in reading and writing.


----------



## yogi4289

anuragkhetan said:


> I gave it on 17th June, I used a 2 ply surgical mask which is very thing. It did not cause any problem to the voice. You can read my scores in the signature. Happy to help!


Congrats! Could you please help me to get the approach and study material/online tutorial that yo followed for PTE


----------



## rachu

Hi Kay,

PLease do share what u recommend to get 90 in each module.


----------



## aumelb1

Omg still some guys are asking for 90+ in each module in PTE strategy. 
How are you guys? I have been very absent since 2017.


----------



## NB

aumelb1 said:


> Omg still some guys are asking for 90+ in each module in PTE strategy.
> How are you guys? I have been very absent since 2017.


Without 20 points for English, it’s practically impossible to get an invite now except for health care related codes

Cheers


----------



## SubuJ

Are we allowed to take bathroom breaks before the optional break in the PTE Exam?


----------



## NB

SubuJ said:


> Are we allowed to take bathroom breaks before the optional break in the PTE Exam?


Best to check with the centre where you are proposing to take the test
Cheers


----------



## SubuJ

How difficult it is to achieve 84 each in PTE?


----------



## Arjun_123

SubuJ said:


> How difficult it is to achieve 84 each in PTE?


Target is still 79+ not 84 If your Requirement is superior English.


----------



## Uzma88

SubuJ said:


> Are we allowed to take bathroom breaks before the optional break in the PTE Exam?


I gave the exam few days back and once the time starts for any section,it ends when you are done with all the questions,so I don’t think anybody is allowed to leave the system before the optional break.


----------



## Maggo1234

Hi All, 

I had my exam yesterday. I have given few times earlier as well but this time what I observed that task showed completed even before i finished speaking. It happened with DI and Retell lecture. I was using template for DI and Retell lecture. Have you seem this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

